# My Journey As A Creative Designer - Woodworking and Beyond



## scrollgirl

*Beginning this Blog*

I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.

It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.

I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.

I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.

So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.

But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.

Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.

I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.

Everyone has a story.

So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.

I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.

Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.

I think I am going to like it here.


----------



## Robb

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


What a great post! Welcome to the LumberJocks community…I look forward to reading more about your woodworking journey. I couldn't agree more with what you said about not changing anything in your past, although sometimes I do speculate about my own, "what if?" moments.


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


Welcome, one thing I can say about this site, IT IS ADDICTIVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveMI

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


Sheila,

Welcome and hope you become a regular. There is some good scroll work presented at this site and some impressive Intarsia.

Inlay is a current popular theme on LJ right now. Maybe you could add some insights to a merger between scroll and inlay.

Steve.

BTW - Does Steve Good ever sleep? For a one person blog he is into everything.


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


Thank your for your most informative blog.
Welcome to Ljs


----------



## majeagle1

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


What a pleasure it is to have you as a part of our community, Welcome to LJ's….... and as said before, it truly is *Addictive*

Look forward to seeing more posts from you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


welcome onbord this crazy addictive ship where everyone and all is very freindly
and whilling to share all what they know with you if you have any question
or struggel with some woodworking
enjoy and have fun Sheila

Dennis


----------



## SCOTSMAN

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


Your'e a great and wise young lady God bless.Alistair


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


Hey Sheila, that was a great post! I can identify with so much of what you said. Wish I can express myself like that! At least I make good sawdust! Greetings to you from the bottom end of Africa and look forward to more postings.


----------



## JustJoe

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


I just bought my first "real" scrollsaw. It won't be arriving until the end of the month so I have decided to spend the next two weeks learning all I can on the subject. You're one of the experts here on LJ and I figure that If I can absorb 120 posts a day I can be caught up on your blog before the saw arrives!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Beginning this Blog*
> 
> I recently was referred to this site by Steve Good, who has a wonderful, comprehensive scroll saw forum and blog page. Although I have been doing woodworking for almost fifteen years, I have finally reached a point in my life where I am able to make it the main focus of my activities. Since my life revolves around my woodworking and business, I believe that this blog will reflect that very clearly, although it will also be somewhat personal. But I think that woodworking is very personal anyway.
> 
> It has been a long journey to get to this point. There have been many good times and some not-so-good ones, but I appreciate every single step because I think that if even one thing was different, I would not be where I am today or who I am inside. It isn't only the positive events in our lives that make us what we are. Many times it is the negative things that mold and shape us and teach us to look at things in a certain way. I try to remember that when things are tough and move ahead.
> 
> I have learned that there is only one thing we can be certain of in life: change. Whether things are good or bad, we need to hold on and appreciate the moment, as we can be certain that things will be different before long. This helps us to not only appreciate the good days and things we have now, but also hang on when things are not so good, as we know that they will be different soon. I like this philosophy.
> 
> I liked reading about the new contest offered by this site in the newsletter. Fluidity. It is a perfect theme for projects because our existence itself is fluid. I am anxious to see what interpretations are going to be, as I am sure everyone else is. It will be an adventure for all of us for sure.
> 
> So why am I starting this blog? The other day I received a call from a customer who had a question for me. He kept saying how surprised he was that I answered my own phone. I have worked as a Contributing Editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine for the past 13+ years and I guess in the scroll saw community, many people have heard of me. It seemed so odd to me that he would think I would have a secretary or staff. We kind of laughed about it, but it really got me thinking about his interpretation of my life. We all tend to form opinions of others from very limited information. We see the outside of a person as they are presented to us and many times are very quick to categorize that person in our minds. I do it myself.
> 
> But in my years of talking with and dealing with many people from many different places, I have come to realize that people are like icebergs. We only see the tip of them and below the surface is a vast, complex side of them that is the basis of their actions and thinking.
> 
> Everyone has a story. Everyone has traveled a journey. No two people have traveled identical paths. Thus, we are all unique in our thoughts, actions and creative processes. I enjoy hearing others stories. I think that listening to others and hearing their experiences helps us to understand each other. With that understanding, we learn.
> 
> I have used the phrase "Knowledge Is Power" in my signature since I have been on the web. Once someone told me that they thought it was quite arrogant of me to say that. He thought that I was implying that I knew more than anyone else and he found that offensive. I told him he couldn't be more wrong. My interpretation of the phrase is that our QUEST for knowledge EMPOWERS us to make better decisions about things in our lives. We are never finished learning. I learn every single day from my friends, colleagues, fellow woodworkers and students. We never know when we will learn something new. Sometimes you can learn from even a seemingly insignificant event. I feel the key is that we need to be open to learning.
> 
> Everyone has a story.
> 
> So I will close today with those thoughts. I don't know how often I will post here, but I hope to make it a habit. I don't know if anyone will even read this, but somehow it doesn't matter. Writing is a key in self-awareness. By writing things down we categorize our actions and it helps (me anyway) to keep my life organized. Organization leads to peace as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I am quite overwhelmed with the scope of the site here. I am still getting my footings and lurking around. I think for the first several days or maybe even weeks I will be more of a passive observer while I find my comfortable position among the others here. I want to upload the new things I am working on here. Like everyone else, I am anxious to see the response they get. I love seeing others projects and could spend my days just looking.
> 
> Although it is quite intimidating, the forum looks like it is full of friendly, knowledgeable and wonderfully creative people.
> 
> I think I am going to like it here.


LOL JOE! When I saw someone commented on post #1 I was curious as to why someone would go back so far. Heck - I don't remember that far back! Thank you for your ambitious following! I hope you find some good and useful information. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The maple dresser tray*

First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.

I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?

First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.

Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.

But alas, it wasn't to be.

So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you. 

And now back to reality . . . .

I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.

I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.

I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.

I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.

I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.

In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!

I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.

So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.

I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful. 

I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.

Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.

Sheila

!
From Newest Scroll Saw Work
(Maple Dresser Tray)!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


it´s a beautyfull dish Sheila

Dennis


----------



## mmh

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


The scrollwork is quite impressive! I really like this pattern, it's quite elegant and regal.

IF, you were to add a motif in the center plate area, maybe a very small and simple design that reflects the outer design, nothing too busy. Otherwise it's beautiful as is. To make it more 3-D, you could sand the edges of the design a bit to round out the sharp edges, giving a more carved effect, but I realize what tedious work this would be. Again, it's beautifully done!


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


Wow that is an amazing pattern and great work.


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


This is a very nice pattern. The soft edges and recessed tray give it a 3D quality that I really like. Nice one!


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


Looks great!


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


Exquisite detail and design. Beautifully done. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


It looks nice. Did you make the plate itself or just do the scroll and finish work?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The maple dresser tray*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for all your positive responses. I was able to look at some of the work and it was so impressive! I am trying to put faces with comments and projects so I can get to know everyone well, but as my brain gets older, it somehow takes me longer to associate one with the other. I get so embarrassed when I don't remember someone. But there has been a lot of water under this bridge and after not traveling and living in the same place for the first thirty something years of my life, it seems that the last twenty years were filled with the adventures of three lifetimes.
> 
> I had a customer contact me last week who saw me from either Facebook or Steve's forum and asked me if I remembered him because he made the gymnast pattern for me. I truly tried, but I honestly couldn't remember who he was or associate him with any project. Did that ever happen to you?
> 
> First of all, I used to do gymnastics as a teen and I never remember anything about either making or seeing any type of gymnast pattern. Secondly, I have been doing my own designs from the get-go and I can't remember ever asking anyone to make a design for me. I am just not that kind of girl. I would have at least attempted to do it for myself if the need were there and I think I would have certainly remembered how I would have theoretically struggled to accomplish such a task. I am not one to ask for help when I know darn well I am capable of doing it myself.
> 
> Now I know I am approaching the half-century mark in my life and my memory isn't what is used to be (we all say that - but was our memory ever THAT good in the first place?) but for the life of me there isn't even a dim recollection of any sorts of this. It took up way too much of my thinking process for the day trying to remember, so after a while, I did what most humans would do: I convinced myself that he had me mixed up with someone else and that in reality, HE was the one that was mistaken! Now, of course I didn't call him on this. I politely told him that I didn't really remember specifically but I did have a vague recollection of the pattern. By saying this, I would not only save face and not look like an idiot to him, but I was also hoping he would elaborate on "my" design and pony up some additional information so that my brain cells would reconnect and I would be able to remember.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't to be.
> 
> So I sit here, still in the dark, wondering if that gymnast pattern I designed for him wasn't the greatest pattern ever made by a designer since scroll saws were invented. Of course it was! Silly me, I just forgot about it. I just came so easy to me that it got lost in the sea of patterns that I have made over the past years and filed under the 'all in a day's work' category. So (I convinced myself) if I could make THAT GOOD of a pattern and not even remember it, just think of the wonderful things I can make now! Boy, it was like lighting a match to a rocket. It sure is strange where we find our inspiration from, isn't it? Hey, whatever works for you.
> 
> And now back to reality . . . .
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I had been working on a design for a couple of days for a small tray to set on your dresser to throw your keys and loose change in. I wanted to do some classic fretwork, and came up with this design that to me resembled Batten burg lace. I drew it a couple of days ago, but I had the task of writing instructions for the six or so new projects that I had finished in the previous weeks. (Writing instructions ranks just above doing the accounting in the list of things I need to do regularly for my business - and that is probably at the bottom of the list). This design looked good on paper, and I couldn't wait to cut it out and watch it come to life. So on Wednesday, I started cutting it.
> 
> I was right in the middle of sawing when 'zap' the electricity went out. It seemed my landlord forgot to tell me she was having the circuits worked on for the day. The scope of having no electricity is very far reaching in my life. I had no computer, no phone, no tv, no music, no stove, no clock and NO SCROLL SAW. For the first hour, I did some house cleaning. After all it was light out and that was OK. But once that was all finished, I paced around here like a tiger in a cage. I tried to read, but most of the magazines I had were about scroll sawing and I had read them before. This only fueled my need to cut. I looked at my half-finished project longingly and I even peeled half of the pattern off where I had already cut, daydreaming on how it would look when finished. Eventually, I did something that I very rarely do in the afternoon - I took a nap. If anything it helped to pass that time of anguish for me, as I am terrible at 'doing nothing'. By about five-thirty they were done, but then my window of opportunity had passed, as I had dinner and other thing to tend to. So I waited to be fresh the following day.
> 
> I finished cutting it yesterday. I was glad I waited. If I learned anything in the years I have been doing woodworking it is that you don't do something tedious when you are tired if you don't have to. So far, my cutting was pretty good on this and I didn't want to blow it now. So as difficult as it was, I waited until I was fresh the next day to finish. Sometimes we have to be mature about these things for the greater good of the project.
> 
> I finished about 1pm in the afternoon and I was really pleased with the pattern. I had bevel cut the center of the circle so that the bottom of the 'tray' would push through a bit and the scroll sawn rim would sit up a little. Before I did the inside fret cuts, I routed both the inside edge and the outside edge with a round over bit to soften the shape. The resulting edges are very delicate looking and flow very nicely. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was fighting with whether or not I should put some kind of design in the center, but as soon as I peeled off the entire pattern, I was also glad I didn't. Sometimes simple is the best. The wood I chose for this tray was a piece of bird's eye maple and I felt the wood itself should be the focus.
> 
> In the old days, I would have pulled out the can of poly urethane and sprayed away and called it a day. The project would have been quite pretty, and adequately finished. But after looking at the portfolios of others both here and on my Facebook and other list, I realize that there are much higher levels that can be reached. (Remember I said I wanted to fit in?) So I sat down and put on a couple of shows and began hand-sanding. First with 120 grit to get the remaining planer marks off the surface, then to 220 grit (wow, this really looking nice!) Then I went to 320 grit and you could begin to see the 'shine' and layers of grain through the wood. It almost had curly undertones and they almost looked metallic. Finally, I got out the 600 grit paper and gave it a good polish. It was beautiful!
> 
> I decided somewhere in the process that I would use mineral oil to finish it. I had used that once on a walnut cracker basket and after several days of coating and re-coating, it sits there on my counter with the beautiful warm luster of the walnut glowing. I made that basket almost two years ago, and even though I realize it will be due for a touch-up soon, it still has that warm, beautiful glow.
> 
> So mineral oil it was. I applied a healthy coat using an 1/2" paint brush inside the fret cuts. This, of course absorbed like a sponge and I realize that I will not be able to buff it, so I gave it as much as it would take. I then used a soft cloth to work the oil into the surface, taking my time and really pushing it into the pores. After two coats like this, I dipped a small clean piece of 600 grit paper into the oil and wet sanded the oil into the pores. All in all I spent about 2-3 hours. It was a labor of love however, and the results is just what this piece of maple deserves. It has a warm, rich, satiny glow and the grain is beautiful. Although it is one of the simpler pieces I made, I am very, very proud of it.
> 
> I think I am going to finish it off with some paste wax, but I need to see what is available here in my area. I haven't really used that as a final finish before so it is new territory for me. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> I am going to try to attach pictures to the post, but if it doesn't work, I will put them in my profile pictures. It was rainy yesterday and I had very little natural light to photograph it, but I will try again today, even though it is overcast. As always, the pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration. After seeing so much beautiful work done by everyone, I want to climb to a higher level. I hope you like the dish.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> !
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> (Maple Dresser Tray)!


It started out a board. I drew the pattern and bevel cut the center 3 degrees so that the inside is recessed. I drew the fretwork design myself and did all the cutting, routing and finishing. The depth of the drop in the center depends on the thickness of the wood and also the degree you angle your saw when cutting the inner circle. 

Thanks so much, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*To submit or not to submit*

It certainly is a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and everything is quiet except the sound of the birds in the distance. The past several days have started out foggy and overcast, as many do being so close to the ocean. Usually by mid-morning things clear up and the sun burns off the fog.

The ocean stays pretty cold in these parts. I have only actually went for a swim in the ocean once in my six years of being here (if you could call it that - I got as far as my tummy and had to get out). We were in a place called Sandy Cove which is on the string of two long islands on the western side of Nova Scotia called Digby Neck and it was August and the water was still freezing cold. Besides the extremely cold temperature of the water, which never gets near a comfortable swimming level, almost all of the coast and beaches here are quite rocky. You have to be careful because the raising and lowering of the tides leaves the rocks with a slippery coating that is quite dangerous to walk on. So in most places wading is out of the question. If you were to safely make it to the water, it is only a matter of seconds before your ankles and feet go numb with cold. No kidding. When I was growing up in Chicago I used to swim until my mother said my lips were blue, but the water here is downright COLD. I guess that is why you never see any tourist commercials that want people to come to Nova Scotia to surf and swim. I never noticed that before.

There are, however a few strips of sandy beaches here and there. Sandy Cove is one of them. I love it because there are never more than a couple of families or groups on the beach at any given time and you can fantasize that it is your own private little paradise. I love the peace I find here in Nova Scotia. It is truly inspiring. When I lived in Digby (a town about 45 minutes up the coast from where I am now) I used to go to a little lighthouse five minutes away called Point Prim. I spent many days up there in the peace and quiet drawing. I would bring a lunch and a blanket and I found a perfect flat rock among the trees and sat in the sun for hours overlooking the ocean and reading or drawing. Occasionally I would see the ferry coming from St. John, New Brunswick and I would know it was time to pack it in for the day. Once in a while I would see seals on the rocks below. No kidding. It wasn't too often, but they were there occasionally and it was quite a thrill when they showed up. Now THERE'S an office!

Yesterday turned out to be a day of doing a lot and seemingly accomplishing little. I guess it depends on what you define 'accomplish' as. Physically, I don't really have anything new to show for the day (oh, but I did make a quick cheese coffee cake if that counts!) I did wind up doing a lot of desk work and correspondence. I tried to look around the forum here and get a good feeling for everything. I loaded up my pictures of the little tray, as many of you have commented on, but I was having trouble figuring out why I don't have a 'gallery'. I think I have it figured out that you need more than one project and then your gallery will be active. Someone pointed that out to me so I am going to try loading another project and see if that does it. I love the graphic effects of the Gallery here. Isn't it incredible? It really presents our projects in a cool way. I also love how you can flip the little pictures and read the information on the back. Way cool! We have a great thing going here!

I sent a picture of my little tray to my Editor for consideration as a project for the magazine. There is always mixed feelings when I do this. There is the part of me that wants to put the best things that I do in the magazine because it is work that I am proud of. Then there is the part of me that wants to offer it on my site right away and show my customers that I am 'on the ball' and still producing good work. If the magazine takes it, I have to forget about it for approximately six to eight months and pretend I didn't do it. When they take an item, they have what is called 'first rights' to it. That means that I can't sell it or anything until the magazine has presented it to the public. After that the rights return to me and the project is mine to do what I want with.

It is difficult to make a decision on something like this sometimes. It is as if you get a brand-new car and you have to keep it in the garage and not drive it for six months. You get to look at it. You know it is there. But you can't take that car out and drive it for six months. (Poopie!) As you all know, when you finish a project that you feel is pretty good, you want to share it with others. I think that is why we are all here. We like to share and learn from each other and it gives us a great sense of pride to be accepted by our peers. It helps to fuel and inspire us to work even harder or do even better the next time. That's human nature. Sometimes by the time something comes out in the magazine, I actually had forgotten about it.

Occasionally my editor will buy the rights outright from me and after publication. The magazine will then be the one to sell the pattern and I will forfeit all rights to it. I get paid a bit up front for this type of deal, but I find that I am not really liking doing business that way. In the recent past, when things were very difficult financially for me, I sold a lot of my designs this way because I couldn't afford to wait the six months or so to be paid for them (we get paid on publication). Now when I see my own stuff in the catalogs under the magazine's name, a little pain goes through my heart. Not only am I not able to claim my own designs as my own, but I am also competing against myself.

Now I was a big girl and I was the one who made the decision to sign off the rights, so I am not blaming anyone but myself. Everything was done fairly and I agreed to what I agreed to. I would just be lying if I didn't say to you that it hurt just a little, teeny, tiny bit.  But I look at the glass as 'half full' and I am very, very grateful to the company for purchasing those rights when I needed the money. We gotta do what we gotta do to survive sometimes. I was very fortunate that they wanted the rights at all or who knows what would have happened to me. Things are slowly getting better now though and I am in a better position and hopefully, I won't NEED to sell off rights. I was worried because I kind of set a precedent and for a while there they wanted to buy the rights to most of the new stuff I had. I am the type of girl that has a hard time refusing someone - especially someone who has helped me in the past, but I had to take a stand for myself and the future of my business or I would be forced to quit doing this. I (hopefully) told them -very diplomatically mind you - that at this time I need to reestablish my business and replenish the new patterns for my customers so for the next year or so I really didn't want to sell the rights to anything. It seems simple, yet it was SO HARD for me to actually SAY it! But much to my relief, my editor took it as a good man would and respected my decision and didn't try to make me feel bad or guilty and left the door open for the future. That's why I love the magazine I work for. They class all the way.

All American Crafts (who owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, as well as about 14 other magazines) has been like a family to me since I met them in 1996. They took a chance on me when I was new and just starting out have been there for me every step of the way. I have been asked why I don't have articles and projects in the other scroll saw magazines and I tell people one thing - Loyalty. Sure, I can make more money if I went to the other magazine too (assuming they would want my projects), but that is AAC's direct competition and it would be like playing both sides of the field for me. Jerry (Cohen - the Publisher and owner of AAC) is a family man and has been like a father to me. Going to help his competition would be like stabbing him in the back, as far as I am concerned. I just can't do it. I would honestly rather give it up than do that. Money isn't everything you know. It is temporary and although I realize it is a necessity to live, I really hate that part of the job. (Spoken like a true starving artist! LOL) Integrity is something you can't put a price on. If everyone guarded their integrity as much as they did their bank account, think about what the world would be like.

Just a thought . . . .

So today I am planning to finish up some instructions and work on my web site. I want to get the new patterns up there this weekend. I also need to finish writing another article for my site and also one I am doing for the magazine. I have a couple of projects to go to them that I want sent out by the beginning of the week, but I need to get my photographs in order and do a final on the instructions. I also want to get drawing again as my head is about to explode with the many ideas I have. That's a great place to be for a designer, so I am not complaining. I have a list of things 'to draw' and every time I knock one thing off, I add on another three. I guess I am not going anywhere for a while.

I think I need to get a piece of that coffee cake!


----------



## SteveMI

scrollgirl said:


> *To submit or not to submit*
> 
> It certainly is a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and everything is quiet except the sound of the birds in the distance. The past several days have started out foggy and overcast, as many do being so close to the ocean. Usually by mid-morning things clear up and the sun burns off the fog.
> 
> The ocean stays pretty cold in these parts. I have only actually went for a swim in the ocean once in my six years of being here (if you could call it that - I got as far as my tummy and had to get out). We were in a place called Sandy Cove which is on the string of two long islands on the western side of Nova Scotia called Digby Neck and it was August and the water was still freezing cold. Besides the extremely cold temperature of the water, which never gets near a comfortable swimming level, almost all of the coast and beaches here are quite rocky. You have to be careful because the raising and lowering of the tides leaves the rocks with a slippery coating that is quite dangerous to walk on. So in most places wading is out of the question. If you were to safely make it to the water, it is only a matter of seconds before your ankles and feet go numb with cold. No kidding. When I was growing up in Chicago I used to swim until my mother said my lips were blue, but the water here is downright COLD. I guess that is why you never see any tourist commercials that want people to come to Nova Scotia to surf and swim. I never noticed that before.
> 
> There are, however a few strips of sandy beaches here and there. Sandy Cove is one of them. I love it because there are never more than a couple of families or groups on the beach at any given time and you can fantasize that it is your own private little paradise. I love the peace I find here in Nova Scotia. It is truly inspiring. When I lived in Digby (a town about 45 minutes up the coast from where I am now) I used to go to a little lighthouse five minutes away called Point Prim. I spent many days up there in the peace and quiet drawing. I would bring a lunch and a blanket and I found a perfect flat rock among the trees and sat in the sun for hours overlooking the ocean and reading or drawing. Occasionally I would see the ferry coming from St. John, New Brunswick and I would know it was time to pack it in for the day. Once in a while I would see seals on the rocks below. No kidding. It wasn't too often, but they were there occasionally and it was quite a thrill when they showed up. Now THERE'S an office!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of doing a lot and seemingly accomplishing little. I guess it depends on what you define 'accomplish' as. Physically, I don't really have anything new to show for the day (oh, but I did make a quick cheese coffee cake if that counts!) I did wind up doing a lot of desk work and correspondence. I tried to look around the forum here and get a good feeling for everything. I loaded up my pictures of the little tray, as many of you have commented on, but I was having trouble figuring out why I don't have a 'gallery'. I think I have it figured out that you need more than one project and then your gallery will be active. Someone pointed that out to me so I am going to try loading another project and see if that does it. I love the graphic effects of the Gallery here. Isn't it incredible? It really presents our projects in a cool way. I also love how you can flip the little pictures and read the information on the back. Way cool! We have a great thing going here!
> 
> I sent a picture of my little tray to my Editor for consideration as a project for the magazine. There is always mixed feelings when I do this. There is the part of me that wants to put the best things that I do in the magazine because it is work that I am proud of. Then there is the part of me that wants to offer it on my site right away and show my customers that I am 'on the ball' and still producing good work. If the magazine takes it, I have to forget about it for approximately six to eight months and pretend I didn't do it. When they take an item, they have what is called 'first rights' to it. That means that I can't sell it or anything until the magazine has presented it to the public. After that the rights return to me and the project is mine to do what I want with.
> 
> It is difficult to make a decision on something like this sometimes. It is as if you get a brand-new car and you have to keep it in the garage and not drive it for six months. You get to look at it. You know it is there. But you can't take that car out and drive it for six months. (Poopie!) As you all know, when you finish a project that you feel is pretty good, you want to share it with others. I think that is why we are all here. We like to share and learn from each other and it gives us a great sense of pride to be accepted by our peers. It helps to fuel and inspire us to work even harder or do even better the next time. That's human nature. Sometimes by the time something comes out in the magazine, I actually had forgotten about it.
> 
> Occasionally my editor will buy the rights outright from me and after publication. The magazine will then be the one to sell the pattern and I will forfeit all rights to it. I get paid a bit up front for this type of deal, but I find that I am not really liking doing business that way. In the recent past, when things were very difficult financially for me, I sold a lot of my designs this way because I couldn't afford to wait the six months or so to be paid for them (we get paid on publication). Now when I see my own stuff in the catalogs under the magazine's name, a little pain goes through my heart. Not only am I not able to claim my own designs as my own, but I am also competing against myself.
> 
> Now I was a big girl and I was the one who made the decision to sign off the rights, so I am not blaming anyone but myself. Everything was done fairly and I agreed to what I agreed to. I would just be lying if I didn't say to you that it hurt just a little, teeny, tiny bit.  But I look at the glass as 'half full' and I am very, very grateful to the company for purchasing those rights when I needed the money. We gotta do what we gotta do to survive sometimes. I was very fortunate that they wanted the rights at all or who knows what would have happened to me. Things are slowly getting better now though and I am in a better position and hopefully, I won't NEED to sell off rights. I was worried because I kind of set a precedent and for a while there they wanted to buy the rights to most of the new stuff I had. I am the type of girl that has a hard time refusing someone - especially someone who has helped me in the past, but I had to take a stand for myself and the future of my business or I would be forced to quit doing this. I (hopefully) told them -very diplomatically mind you - that at this time I need to reestablish my business and replenish the new patterns for my customers so for the next year or so I really didn't want to sell the rights to anything. It seems simple, yet it was SO HARD for me to actually SAY it! But much to my relief, my editor took it as a good man would and respected my decision and didn't try to make me feel bad or guilty and left the door open for the future. That's why I love the magazine I work for. They class all the way.
> 
> All American Crafts (who owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, as well as about 14 other magazines) has been like a family to me since I met them in 1996. They took a chance on me when I was new and just starting out have been there for me every step of the way. I have been asked why I don't have articles and projects in the other scroll saw magazines and I tell people one thing - Loyalty. Sure, I can make more money if I went to the other magazine too (assuming they would want my projects), but that is AAC's direct competition and it would be like playing both sides of the field for me. Jerry (Cohen - the Publisher and owner of AAC) is a family man and has been like a father to me. Going to help his competition would be like stabbing him in the back, as far as I am concerned. I just can't do it. I would honestly rather give it up than do that. Money isn't everything you know. It is temporary and although I realize it is a necessity to live, I really hate that part of the job. (Spoken like a true starving artist! LOL) Integrity is something you can't put a price on. If everyone guarded their integrity as much as they did their bank account, think about what the world would be like.
> 
> Just a thought . . . .
> 
> So today I am planning to finish up some instructions and work on my web site. I want to get the new patterns up there this weekend. I also need to finish writing another article for my site and also one I am doing for the magazine. I have a couple of projects to go to them that I want sent out by the beginning of the week, but I need to get my photographs in order and do a final on the instructions. I also want to get drawing again as my head is about to explode with the many ideas I have. That's a great place to be for a designer, so I am not complaining. I have a list of things 'to draw' and every time I knock one thing off, I add on another three. I guess I am not going anywhere for a while.
> 
> I think I need to get a piece of that coffee cake!


Sheila,

Thanks for the information on how the magazine publication world works. It makes sense the way you laid it out. I can only imagine the powerless feeling waiting while the magazine finds a publicatin window and then set you free to continue it on your website.

Steve.


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *To submit or not to submit*
> 
> It certainly is a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and everything is quiet except the sound of the birds in the distance. The past several days have started out foggy and overcast, as many do being so close to the ocean. Usually by mid-morning things clear up and the sun burns off the fog.
> 
> The ocean stays pretty cold in these parts. I have only actually went for a swim in the ocean once in my six years of being here (if you could call it that - I got as far as my tummy and had to get out). We were in a place called Sandy Cove which is on the string of two long islands on the western side of Nova Scotia called Digby Neck and it was August and the water was still freezing cold. Besides the extremely cold temperature of the water, which never gets near a comfortable swimming level, almost all of the coast and beaches here are quite rocky. You have to be careful because the raising and lowering of the tides leaves the rocks with a slippery coating that is quite dangerous to walk on. So in most places wading is out of the question. If you were to safely make it to the water, it is only a matter of seconds before your ankles and feet go numb with cold. No kidding. When I was growing up in Chicago I used to swim until my mother said my lips were blue, but the water here is downright COLD. I guess that is why you never see any tourist commercials that want people to come to Nova Scotia to surf and swim. I never noticed that before.
> 
> There are, however a few strips of sandy beaches here and there. Sandy Cove is one of them. I love it because there are never more than a couple of families or groups on the beach at any given time and you can fantasize that it is your own private little paradise. I love the peace I find here in Nova Scotia. It is truly inspiring. When I lived in Digby (a town about 45 minutes up the coast from where I am now) I used to go to a little lighthouse five minutes away called Point Prim. I spent many days up there in the peace and quiet drawing. I would bring a lunch and a blanket and I found a perfect flat rock among the trees and sat in the sun for hours overlooking the ocean and reading or drawing. Occasionally I would see the ferry coming from St. John, New Brunswick and I would know it was time to pack it in for the day. Once in a while I would see seals on the rocks below. No kidding. It wasn't too often, but they were there occasionally and it was quite a thrill when they showed up. Now THERE'S an office!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of doing a lot and seemingly accomplishing little. I guess it depends on what you define 'accomplish' as. Physically, I don't really have anything new to show for the day (oh, but I did make a quick cheese coffee cake if that counts!) I did wind up doing a lot of desk work and correspondence. I tried to look around the forum here and get a good feeling for everything. I loaded up my pictures of the little tray, as many of you have commented on, but I was having trouble figuring out why I don't have a 'gallery'. I think I have it figured out that you need more than one project and then your gallery will be active. Someone pointed that out to me so I am going to try loading another project and see if that does it. I love the graphic effects of the Gallery here. Isn't it incredible? It really presents our projects in a cool way. I also love how you can flip the little pictures and read the information on the back. Way cool! We have a great thing going here!
> 
> I sent a picture of my little tray to my Editor for consideration as a project for the magazine. There is always mixed feelings when I do this. There is the part of me that wants to put the best things that I do in the magazine because it is work that I am proud of. Then there is the part of me that wants to offer it on my site right away and show my customers that I am 'on the ball' and still producing good work. If the magazine takes it, I have to forget about it for approximately six to eight months and pretend I didn't do it. When they take an item, they have what is called 'first rights' to it. That means that I can't sell it or anything until the magazine has presented it to the public. After that the rights return to me and the project is mine to do what I want with.
> 
> It is difficult to make a decision on something like this sometimes. It is as if you get a brand-new car and you have to keep it in the garage and not drive it for six months. You get to look at it. You know it is there. But you can't take that car out and drive it for six months. (Poopie!) As you all know, when you finish a project that you feel is pretty good, you want to share it with others. I think that is why we are all here. We like to share and learn from each other and it gives us a great sense of pride to be accepted by our peers. It helps to fuel and inspire us to work even harder or do even better the next time. That's human nature. Sometimes by the time something comes out in the magazine, I actually had forgotten about it.
> 
> Occasionally my editor will buy the rights outright from me and after publication. The magazine will then be the one to sell the pattern and I will forfeit all rights to it. I get paid a bit up front for this type of deal, but I find that I am not really liking doing business that way. In the recent past, when things were very difficult financially for me, I sold a lot of my designs this way because I couldn't afford to wait the six months or so to be paid for them (we get paid on publication). Now when I see my own stuff in the catalogs under the magazine's name, a little pain goes through my heart. Not only am I not able to claim my own designs as my own, but I am also competing against myself.
> 
> Now I was a big girl and I was the one who made the decision to sign off the rights, so I am not blaming anyone but myself. Everything was done fairly and I agreed to what I agreed to. I would just be lying if I didn't say to you that it hurt just a little, teeny, tiny bit.  But I look at the glass as 'half full' and I am very, very grateful to the company for purchasing those rights when I needed the money. We gotta do what we gotta do to survive sometimes. I was very fortunate that they wanted the rights at all or who knows what would have happened to me. Things are slowly getting better now though and I am in a better position and hopefully, I won't NEED to sell off rights. I was worried because I kind of set a precedent and for a while there they wanted to buy the rights to most of the new stuff I had. I am the type of girl that has a hard time refusing someone - especially someone who has helped me in the past, but I had to take a stand for myself and the future of my business or I would be forced to quit doing this. I (hopefully) told them -very diplomatically mind you - that at this time I need to reestablish my business and replenish the new patterns for my customers so for the next year or so I really didn't want to sell the rights to anything. It seems simple, yet it was SO HARD for me to actually SAY it! But much to my relief, my editor took it as a good man would and respected my decision and didn't try to make me feel bad or guilty and left the door open for the future. That's why I love the magazine I work for. They class all the way.
> 
> All American Crafts (who owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, as well as about 14 other magazines) has been like a family to me since I met them in 1996. They took a chance on me when I was new and just starting out have been there for me every step of the way. I have been asked why I don't have articles and projects in the other scroll saw magazines and I tell people one thing - Loyalty. Sure, I can make more money if I went to the other magazine too (assuming they would want my projects), but that is AAC's direct competition and it would be like playing both sides of the field for me. Jerry (Cohen - the Publisher and owner of AAC) is a family man and has been like a father to me. Going to help his competition would be like stabbing him in the back, as far as I am concerned. I just can't do it. I would honestly rather give it up than do that. Money isn't everything you know. It is temporary and although I realize it is a necessity to live, I really hate that part of the job. (Spoken like a true starving artist! LOL) Integrity is something you can't put a price on. If everyone guarded their integrity as much as they did their bank account, think about what the world would be like.
> 
> Just a thought . . . .
> 
> So today I am planning to finish up some instructions and work on my web site. I want to get the new patterns up there this weekend. I also need to finish writing another article for my site and also one I am doing for the magazine. I have a couple of projects to go to them that I want sent out by the beginning of the week, but I need to get my photographs in order and do a final on the instructions. I also want to get drawing again as my head is about to explode with the many ideas I have. That's a great place to be for a designer, so I am not complaining. I have a list of things 'to draw' and every time I knock one thing off, I add on another three. I guess I am not going anywhere for a while.
> 
> I think I need to get a piece of that coffee cake!


Interesting blog


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *To submit or not to submit*
> 
> It certainly is a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and everything is quiet except the sound of the birds in the distance. The past several days have started out foggy and overcast, as many do being so close to the ocean. Usually by mid-morning things clear up and the sun burns off the fog.
> 
> The ocean stays pretty cold in these parts. I have only actually went for a swim in the ocean once in my six years of being here (if you could call it that - I got as far as my tummy and had to get out). We were in a place called Sandy Cove which is on the string of two long islands on the western side of Nova Scotia called Digby Neck and it was August and the water was still freezing cold. Besides the extremely cold temperature of the water, which never gets near a comfortable swimming level, almost all of the coast and beaches here are quite rocky. You have to be careful because the raising and lowering of the tides leaves the rocks with a slippery coating that is quite dangerous to walk on. So in most places wading is out of the question. If you were to safely make it to the water, it is only a matter of seconds before your ankles and feet go numb with cold. No kidding. When I was growing up in Chicago I used to swim until my mother said my lips were blue, but the water here is downright COLD. I guess that is why you never see any tourist commercials that want people to come to Nova Scotia to surf and swim. I never noticed that before.
> 
> There are, however a few strips of sandy beaches here and there. Sandy Cove is one of them. I love it because there are never more than a couple of families or groups on the beach at any given time and you can fantasize that it is your own private little paradise. I love the peace I find here in Nova Scotia. It is truly inspiring. When I lived in Digby (a town about 45 minutes up the coast from where I am now) I used to go to a little lighthouse five minutes away called Point Prim. I spent many days up there in the peace and quiet drawing. I would bring a lunch and a blanket and I found a perfect flat rock among the trees and sat in the sun for hours overlooking the ocean and reading or drawing. Occasionally I would see the ferry coming from St. John, New Brunswick and I would know it was time to pack it in for the day. Once in a while I would see seals on the rocks below. No kidding. It wasn't too often, but they were there occasionally and it was quite a thrill when they showed up. Now THERE'S an office!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of doing a lot and seemingly accomplishing little. I guess it depends on what you define 'accomplish' as. Physically, I don't really have anything new to show for the day (oh, but I did make a quick cheese coffee cake if that counts!) I did wind up doing a lot of desk work and correspondence. I tried to look around the forum here and get a good feeling for everything. I loaded up my pictures of the little tray, as many of you have commented on, but I was having trouble figuring out why I don't have a 'gallery'. I think I have it figured out that you need more than one project and then your gallery will be active. Someone pointed that out to me so I am going to try loading another project and see if that does it. I love the graphic effects of the Gallery here. Isn't it incredible? It really presents our projects in a cool way. I also love how you can flip the little pictures and read the information on the back. Way cool! We have a great thing going here!
> 
> I sent a picture of my little tray to my Editor for consideration as a project for the magazine. There is always mixed feelings when I do this. There is the part of me that wants to put the best things that I do in the magazine because it is work that I am proud of. Then there is the part of me that wants to offer it on my site right away and show my customers that I am 'on the ball' and still producing good work. If the magazine takes it, I have to forget about it for approximately six to eight months and pretend I didn't do it. When they take an item, they have what is called 'first rights' to it. That means that I can't sell it or anything until the magazine has presented it to the public. After that the rights return to me and the project is mine to do what I want with.
> 
> It is difficult to make a decision on something like this sometimes. It is as if you get a brand-new car and you have to keep it in the garage and not drive it for six months. You get to look at it. You know it is there. But you can't take that car out and drive it for six months. (Poopie!) As you all know, when you finish a project that you feel is pretty good, you want to share it with others. I think that is why we are all here. We like to share and learn from each other and it gives us a great sense of pride to be accepted by our peers. It helps to fuel and inspire us to work even harder or do even better the next time. That's human nature. Sometimes by the time something comes out in the magazine, I actually had forgotten about it.
> 
> Occasionally my editor will buy the rights outright from me and after publication. The magazine will then be the one to sell the pattern and I will forfeit all rights to it. I get paid a bit up front for this type of deal, but I find that I am not really liking doing business that way. In the recent past, when things were very difficult financially for me, I sold a lot of my designs this way because I couldn't afford to wait the six months or so to be paid for them (we get paid on publication). Now when I see my own stuff in the catalogs under the magazine's name, a little pain goes through my heart. Not only am I not able to claim my own designs as my own, but I am also competing against myself.
> 
> Now I was a big girl and I was the one who made the decision to sign off the rights, so I am not blaming anyone but myself. Everything was done fairly and I agreed to what I agreed to. I would just be lying if I didn't say to you that it hurt just a little, teeny, tiny bit.  But I look at the glass as 'half full' and I am very, very grateful to the company for purchasing those rights when I needed the money. We gotta do what we gotta do to survive sometimes. I was very fortunate that they wanted the rights at all or who knows what would have happened to me. Things are slowly getting better now though and I am in a better position and hopefully, I won't NEED to sell off rights. I was worried because I kind of set a precedent and for a while there they wanted to buy the rights to most of the new stuff I had. I am the type of girl that has a hard time refusing someone - especially someone who has helped me in the past, but I had to take a stand for myself and the future of my business or I would be forced to quit doing this. I (hopefully) told them -very diplomatically mind you - that at this time I need to reestablish my business and replenish the new patterns for my customers so for the next year or so I really didn't want to sell the rights to anything. It seems simple, yet it was SO HARD for me to actually SAY it! But much to my relief, my editor took it as a good man would and respected my decision and didn't try to make me feel bad or guilty and left the door open for the future. That's why I love the magazine I work for. They class all the way.
> 
> All American Crafts (who owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, as well as about 14 other magazines) has been like a family to me since I met them in 1996. They took a chance on me when I was new and just starting out have been there for me every step of the way. I have been asked why I don't have articles and projects in the other scroll saw magazines and I tell people one thing - Loyalty. Sure, I can make more money if I went to the other magazine too (assuming they would want my projects), but that is AAC's direct competition and it would be like playing both sides of the field for me. Jerry (Cohen - the Publisher and owner of AAC) is a family man and has been like a father to me. Going to help his competition would be like stabbing him in the back, as far as I am concerned. I just can't do it. I would honestly rather give it up than do that. Money isn't everything you know. It is temporary and although I realize it is a necessity to live, I really hate that part of the job. (Spoken like a true starving artist! LOL) Integrity is something you can't put a price on. If everyone guarded their integrity as much as they did their bank account, think about what the world would be like.
> 
> Just a thought . . . .
> 
> So today I am planning to finish up some instructions and work on my web site. I want to get the new patterns up there this weekend. I also need to finish writing another article for my site and also one I am doing for the magazine. I have a couple of projects to go to them that I want sent out by the beginning of the week, but I need to get my photographs in order and do a final on the instructions. I also want to get drawing again as my head is about to explode with the many ideas I have. That's a great place to be for a designer, so I am not complaining. I have a list of things 'to draw' and every time I knock one thing off, I add on another three. I guess I am not going anywhere for a while.
> 
> I think I need to get a piece of that coffee cake!


Hey scrollgirl,nice and interesting blog.i'll have to check out your web site to see just how talented you are.
it is fun to design and create something of wood,and of use.i can put a finish on my projects,but it would be an added asset to be able to paint to give color and depth on a project.
Oh thanks for the bio of your history.I will some day,will do the same when i get some free time,as well as edit my profile for starters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *To submit or not to submit*
> 
> It certainly is a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and everything is quiet except the sound of the birds in the distance. The past several days have started out foggy and overcast, as many do being so close to the ocean. Usually by mid-morning things clear up and the sun burns off the fog.
> 
> The ocean stays pretty cold in these parts. I have only actually went for a swim in the ocean once in my six years of being here (if you could call it that - I got as far as my tummy and had to get out). We were in a place called Sandy Cove which is on the string of two long islands on the western side of Nova Scotia called Digby Neck and it was August and the water was still freezing cold. Besides the extremely cold temperature of the water, which never gets near a comfortable swimming level, almost all of the coast and beaches here are quite rocky. You have to be careful because the raising and lowering of the tides leaves the rocks with a slippery coating that is quite dangerous to walk on. So in most places wading is out of the question. If you were to safely make it to the water, it is only a matter of seconds before your ankles and feet go numb with cold. No kidding. When I was growing up in Chicago I used to swim until my mother said my lips were blue, but the water here is downright COLD. I guess that is why you never see any tourist commercials that want people to come to Nova Scotia to surf and swim. I never noticed that before.
> 
> There are, however a few strips of sandy beaches here and there. Sandy Cove is one of them. I love it because there are never more than a couple of families or groups on the beach at any given time and you can fantasize that it is your own private little paradise. I love the peace I find here in Nova Scotia. It is truly inspiring. When I lived in Digby (a town about 45 minutes up the coast from where I am now) I used to go to a little lighthouse five minutes away called Point Prim. I spent many days up there in the peace and quiet drawing. I would bring a lunch and a blanket and I found a perfect flat rock among the trees and sat in the sun for hours overlooking the ocean and reading or drawing. Occasionally I would see the ferry coming from St. John, New Brunswick and I would know it was time to pack it in for the day. Once in a while I would see seals on the rocks below. No kidding. It wasn't too often, but they were there occasionally and it was quite a thrill when they showed up. Now THERE'S an office!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of doing a lot and seemingly accomplishing little. I guess it depends on what you define 'accomplish' as. Physically, I don't really have anything new to show for the day (oh, but I did make a quick cheese coffee cake if that counts!) I did wind up doing a lot of desk work and correspondence. I tried to look around the forum here and get a good feeling for everything. I loaded up my pictures of the little tray, as many of you have commented on, but I was having trouble figuring out why I don't have a 'gallery'. I think I have it figured out that you need more than one project and then your gallery will be active. Someone pointed that out to me so I am going to try loading another project and see if that does it. I love the graphic effects of the Gallery here. Isn't it incredible? It really presents our projects in a cool way. I also love how you can flip the little pictures and read the information on the back. Way cool! We have a great thing going here!
> 
> I sent a picture of my little tray to my Editor for consideration as a project for the magazine. There is always mixed feelings when I do this. There is the part of me that wants to put the best things that I do in the magazine because it is work that I am proud of. Then there is the part of me that wants to offer it on my site right away and show my customers that I am 'on the ball' and still producing good work. If the magazine takes it, I have to forget about it for approximately six to eight months and pretend I didn't do it. When they take an item, they have what is called 'first rights' to it. That means that I can't sell it or anything until the magazine has presented it to the public. After that the rights return to me and the project is mine to do what I want with.
> 
> It is difficult to make a decision on something like this sometimes. It is as if you get a brand-new car and you have to keep it in the garage and not drive it for six months. You get to look at it. You know it is there. But you can't take that car out and drive it for six months. (Poopie!) As you all know, when you finish a project that you feel is pretty good, you want to share it with others. I think that is why we are all here. We like to share and learn from each other and it gives us a great sense of pride to be accepted by our peers. It helps to fuel and inspire us to work even harder or do even better the next time. That's human nature. Sometimes by the time something comes out in the magazine, I actually had forgotten about it.
> 
> Occasionally my editor will buy the rights outright from me and after publication. The magazine will then be the one to sell the pattern and I will forfeit all rights to it. I get paid a bit up front for this type of deal, but I find that I am not really liking doing business that way. In the recent past, when things were very difficult financially for me, I sold a lot of my designs this way because I couldn't afford to wait the six months or so to be paid for them (we get paid on publication). Now when I see my own stuff in the catalogs under the magazine's name, a little pain goes through my heart. Not only am I not able to claim my own designs as my own, but I am also competing against myself.
> 
> Now I was a big girl and I was the one who made the decision to sign off the rights, so I am not blaming anyone but myself. Everything was done fairly and I agreed to what I agreed to. I would just be lying if I didn't say to you that it hurt just a little, teeny, tiny bit.  But I look at the glass as 'half full' and I am very, very grateful to the company for purchasing those rights when I needed the money. We gotta do what we gotta do to survive sometimes. I was very fortunate that they wanted the rights at all or who knows what would have happened to me. Things are slowly getting better now though and I am in a better position and hopefully, I won't NEED to sell off rights. I was worried because I kind of set a precedent and for a while there they wanted to buy the rights to most of the new stuff I had. I am the type of girl that has a hard time refusing someone - especially someone who has helped me in the past, but I had to take a stand for myself and the future of my business or I would be forced to quit doing this. I (hopefully) told them -very diplomatically mind you - that at this time I need to reestablish my business and replenish the new patterns for my customers so for the next year or so I really didn't want to sell the rights to anything. It seems simple, yet it was SO HARD for me to actually SAY it! But much to my relief, my editor took it as a good man would and respected my decision and didn't try to make me feel bad or guilty and left the door open for the future. That's why I love the magazine I work for. They class all the way.
> 
> All American Crafts (who owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, as well as about 14 other magazines) has been like a family to me since I met them in 1996. They took a chance on me when I was new and just starting out have been there for me every step of the way. I have been asked why I don't have articles and projects in the other scroll saw magazines and I tell people one thing - Loyalty. Sure, I can make more money if I went to the other magazine too (assuming they would want my projects), but that is AAC's direct competition and it would be like playing both sides of the field for me. Jerry (Cohen - the Publisher and owner of AAC) is a family man and has been like a father to me. Going to help his competition would be like stabbing him in the back, as far as I am concerned. I just can't do it. I would honestly rather give it up than do that. Money isn't everything you know. It is temporary and although I realize it is a necessity to live, I really hate that part of the job. (Spoken like a true starving artist! LOL) Integrity is something you can't put a price on. If everyone guarded their integrity as much as they did their bank account, think about what the world would be like.
> 
> Just a thought . . . .
> 
> So today I am planning to finish up some instructions and work on my web site. I want to get the new patterns up there this weekend. I also need to finish writing another article for my site and also one I am doing for the magazine. I have a couple of projects to go to them that I want sent out by the beginning of the week, but I need to get my photographs in order and do a final on the instructions. I also want to get drawing again as my head is about to explode with the many ideas I have. That's a great place to be for a designer, so I am not complaining. I have a list of things 'to draw' and every time I knock one thing off, I add on another three. I guess I am not going anywhere for a while.
> 
> I think I need to get a piece of that coffee cake!


scrollgirl, I would love to put some of my work on but i've got to get back to my yard work.
but i will get to it soon; your site is very cool ,lots of delicate work,i like it .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To submit or not to submit*
> 
> It certainly is a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and everything is quiet except the sound of the birds in the distance. The past several days have started out foggy and overcast, as many do being so close to the ocean. Usually by mid-morning things clear up and the sun burns off the fog.
> 
> The ocean stays pretty cold in these parts. I have only actually went for a swim in the ocean once in my six years of being here (if you could call it that - I got as far as my tummy and had to get out). We were in a place called Sandy Cove which is on the string of two long islands on the western side of Nova Scotia called Digby Neck and it was August and the water was still freezing cold. Besides the extremely cold temperature of the water, which never gets near a comfortable swimming level, almost all of the coast and beaches here are quite rocky. You have to be careful because the raising and lowering of the tides leaves the rocks with a slippery coating that is quite dangerous to walk on. So in most places wading is out of the question. If you were to safely make it to the water, it is only a matter of seconds before your ankles and feet go numb with cold. No kidding. When I was growing up in Chicago I used to swim until my mother said my lips were blue, but the water here is downright COLD. I guess that is why you never see any tourist commercials that want people to come to Nova Scotia to surf and swim. I never noticed that before.
> 
> There are, however a few strips of sandy beaches here and there. Sandy Cove is one of them. I love it because there are never more than a couple of families or groups on the beach at any given time and you can fantasize that it is your own private little paradise. I love the peace I find here in Nova Scotia. It is truly inspiring. When I lived in Digby (a town about 45 minutes up the coast from where I am now) I used to go to a little lighthouse five minutes away called Point Prim. I spent many days up there in the peace and quiet drawing. I would bring a lunch and a blanket and I found a perfect flat rock among the trees and sat in the sun for hours overlooking the ocean and reading or drawing. Occasionally I would see the ferry coming from St. John, New Brunswick and I would know it was time to pack it in for the day. Once in a while I would see seals on the rocks below. No kidding. It wasn't too often, but they were there occasionally and it was quite a thrill when they showed up. Now THERE'S an office!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of doing a lot and seemingly accomplishing little. I guess it depends on what you define 'accomplish' as. Physically, I don't really have anything new to show for the day (oh, but I did make a quick cheese coffee cake if that counts!) I did wind up doing a lot of desk work and correspondence. I tried to look around the forum here and get a good feeling for everything. I loaded up my pictures of the little tray, as many of you have commented on, but I was having trouble figuring out why I don't have a 'gallery'. I think I have it figured out that you need more than one project and then your gallery will be active. Someone pointed that out to me so I am going to try loading another project and see if that does it. I love the graphic effects of the Gallery here. Isn't it incredible? It really presents our projects in a cool way. I also love how you can flip the little pictures and read the information on the back. Way cool! We have a great thing going here!
> 
> I sent a picture of my little tray to my Editor for consideration as a project for the magazine. There is always mixed feelings when I do this. There is the part of me that wants to put the best things that I do in the magazine because it is work that I am proud of. Then there is the part of me that wants to offer it on my site right away and show my customers that I am 'on the ball' and still producing good work. If the magazine takes it, I have to forget about it for approximately six to eight months and pretend I didn't do it. When they take an item, they have what is called 'first rights' to it. That means that I can't sell it or anything until the magazine has presented it to the public. After that the rights return to me and the project is mine to do what I want with.
> 
> It is difficult to make a decision on something like this sometimes. It is as if you get a brand-new car and you have to keep it in the garage and not drive it for six months. You get to look at it. You know it is there. But you can't take that car out and drive it for six months. (Poopie!) As you all know, when you finish a project that you feel is pretty good, you want to share it with others. I think that is why we are all here. We like to share and learn from each other and it gives us a great sense of pride to be accepted by our peers. It helps to fuel and inspire us to work even harder or do even better the next time. That's human nature. Sometimes by the time something comes out in the magazine, I actually had forgotten about it.
> 
> Occasionally my editor will buy the rights outright from me and after publication. The magazine will then be the one to sell the pattern and I will forfeit all rights to it. I get paid a bit up front for this type of deal, but I find that I am not really liking doing business that way. In the recent past, when things were very difficult financially for me, I sold a lot of my designs this way because I couldn't afford to wait the six months or so to be paid for them (we get paid on publication). Now when I see my own stuff in the catalogs under the magazine's name, a little pain goes through my heart. Not only am I not able to claim my own designs as my own, but I am also competing against myself.
> 
> Now I was a big girl and I was the one who made the decision to sign off the rights, so I am not blaming anyone but myself. Everything was done fairly and I agreed to what I agreed to. I would just be lying if I didn't say to you that it hurt just a little, teeny, tiny bit.  But I look at the glass as 'half full' and I am very, very grateful to the company for purchasing those rights when I needed the money. We gotta do what we gotta do to survive sometimes. I was very fortunate that they wanted the rights at all or who knows what would have happened to me. Things are slowly getting better now though and I am in a better position and hopefully, I won't NEED to sell off rights. I was worried because I kind of set a precedent and for a while there they wanted to buy the rights to most of the new stuff I had. I am the type of girl that has a hard time refusing someone - especially someone who has helped me in the past, but I had to take a stand for myself and the future of my business or I would be forced to quit doing this. I (hopefully) told them -very diplomatically mind you - that at this time I need to reestablish my business and replenish the new patterns for my customers so for the next year or so I really didn't want to sell the rights to anything. It seems simple, yet it was SO HARD for me to actually SAY it! But much to my relief, my editor took it as a good man would and respected my decision and didn't try to make me feel bad or guilty and left the door open for the future. That's why I love the magazine I work for. They class all the way.
> 
> All American Crafts (who owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, as well as about 14 other magazines) has been like a family to me since I met them in 1996. They took a chance on me when I was new and just starting out have been there for me every step of the way. I have been asked why I don't have articles and projects in the other scroll saw magazines and I tell people one thing - Loyalty. Sure, I can make more money if I went to the other magazine too (assuming they would want my projects), but that is AAC's direct competition and it would be like playing both sides of the field for me. Jerry (Cohen - the Publisher and owner of AAC) is a family man and has been like a father to me. Going to help his competition would be like stabbing him in the back, as far as I am concerned. I just can't do it. I would honestly rather give it up than do that. Money isn't everything you know. It is temporary and although I realize it is a necessity to live, I really hate that part of the job. (Spoken like a true starving artist! LOL) Integrity is something you can't put a price on. If everyone guarded their integrity as much as they did their bank account, think about what the world would be like.
> 
> Just a thought . . . .
> 
> So today I am planning to finish up some instructions and work on my web site. I want to get the new patterns up there this weekend. I also need to finish writing another article for my site and also one I am doing for the magazine. I have a couple of projects to go to them that I want sent out by the beginning of the week, but I need to get my photographs in order and do a final on the instructions. I also want to get drawing again as my head is about to explode with the many ideas I have. That's a great place to be for a designer, so I am not complaining. I have a list of things 'to draw' and every time I knock one thing off, I add on another three. I guess I am not going anywhere for a while.
> 
> I think I need to get a piece of that coffee cake!


You do get used to the waiting, Steve. I think the worst waiting used to be waiting to see whether they wanted your project or not. I am always on pins and needles as far as that is concerned. I have had projects that I absolutely loved be rejected and ones that I only thought were so-so taken. I guess it just is the way it is. It has taught me to respect that everyone has a different taste and preference. And I have actually learned not to take rejection personally. A couple of years ago, I did a project that my editor didn't take. I thought it was really good and felt kind of personally hurt by his rejection, but I didn't say anything. The project went right to my wholesalers and on my site. It turned out to be a really good seller. About a year later, my editor asked me how it did for me, as he saw it in one of the woodworking catalogs. I told him it did well and he said something like "I really goofed on that one". I am not an 'I told you so' type of person and it really meant a lot to me that he said that. I just made me see that if it doesn't fit one place, there is another one waiting for it to. Since then, I deal with 'not this one' a lot better.

And Autumn, I would love to read your novel when it comes out! This is a fantastic place to live and it is rich in history and I want to learn more about it. I came the year of the 400th anniversary of when the Acadians settled here and enjoyed hearing of their journey and settlement here. I now live in Clare and they call this the French Shore as it is rich in its Acadian roots. Many of my friends, including my boyfriend are from Acadian decent. Most of his family on his mom's side speak French and have been here for several generations, although his father immigrated from the Untied States. I would like to keep in touch with you and perhaps add you on as a friend if you don't mind.

Thank you again everyone.  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The best laid plans . . .*

How come if I get up at 7am it feels like I am late? And on a Sunday to boot! I have a long list of things to accomplish today and it will be amazing if I make it to the end.

I used to kid around with my children when they were young and tell them "If you achieve your goals, you are setting them too low". (Yes, I know. I was making them candidates for therapy!) They knew I was teasing them. Kinda/sorta. Unfortunately (or fortunately - depends on how you look at it) how they saw me behave and live my life kind of went with that. I am a very goal orientated person. I came from the type of family where if you accomplished ten things in a given day, they would always be asking what you were doing next. Reading back on that, I realize it looks harsh, but I honestly don't feel resentment or anger about that. If you read my previous posts, you'll remember that I look at things that happened to us in the past as building blocks to what we are today and I am comfortable with that, so it is OK.

As a parent of two, I realize that it is very difficult to teach kids the right way sometimes. After all, children aren't puppies. They don't mindlessly respond to the commends we bestow upon them with their reward being a treat or a pat on the head. They are complex, miniature human beings that question and challenge just about our every move. Ask any parent who has a teenager. I feel that children learn by example more than anything. They tend to emulate others around them. I think this goes back to the 'fitting in' philosophy of how as humans we have the need to fit in. If they don't find someone to emulate at home, they search for them at school or through their friends.

Teaching by example is a tall order. If we were perfect, it sure would make it a heck of a lot easier, but we aren't. We tend to lean on a 'do as I say and not as I do' policy. I notice this many times when watching woodworking videos. Lots of these guys (sorry - I haven't seen any instructional videos by women yet. Hey! There's an idea!) tell you to use safety glasses and ear protection. Then they go on to demonstrate the tools without it. Some justify their actions with saying something like "well, for demonstration purposes, we won't use them" and I guess in their mind it absolves them of their responsibility. I recently saw this in a video of a high school teacher introducing the scroll saw to students. He then went on to cut without either the glasses or ear protection. It gave the kids a real mixed message I think.

Now I really don't want to get into the discussion of safety right now. That alone will fill up a book. I am sure that I am eligible for woodworker's prison myself for not wearing all my safety gear. I recently saw a video by I believe, Stevinmarin that was great on safety. Besides being really entertaining and funny, it made lots of good points and in conclusion said that safety was our own personal responsibility. I liked that a lot. We need to take more responsibility for ourselves.

In any case, I guess I get up early because I can't wait to start my day. There is so much in front of me, I guess some would find it overwhelming, but I find it exhilarating. I have enjoyed these few days of writing this blog because it helps me to map out my day and also organize my thoughts. I have also met some new friends through these pages and had the opportunity to see your work and read about you. I have received many messages about this page and also my project, and I appreciate your helpful comments and suggestions and thank you for taking the time to both read it and message me. With working alone, it is wonderful to have feedback from fellow woodworkers whom I admire and respect. Although I haven't written each of you in response, I want you to know I am grateful for your input.

Yesterday I started off with wanted to finish the things that have to go to my editor next week. I had a couple of projects to write instructions for and I need to get the pictures for them in order and hopefully mail the box out early in the week. Then I was thinking . . . I had sent him the picture of the dresser tray for his consideration on Friday and I was waiting to hear from him on that. If he took it, I should just include it in the box of things that are going to him anyway. So maybe I would do something else . . . .

I had recently made a series of patterns which I called "See Creatures". See Creatures are wooden replicas of animal heads, sitting on a base, in which you use as an eyeglass holder. They are silly and fun and have been pretty popular. I made my samples of MDF because I also offered simple, yet colorful painting with the instruction. (My other passion is decorative painting and I have in the past couple of years, taken to doing my own original wildlife paintings - in my spare time). I taught some decorative painting for many years, which is what originally brought me to Nova Scotia, and one of the goals in my early days as a woodworking designer was to 'teach woodworkers to paint'.

Now I can almost hear the groans from many of you as I sit here and write. Why would anyone want to paint over beautiful wood?? Yes, I know. Over the almost fifteen years I have been doing this, I came to the realization that the two things are separate for a reason. Woodworkers don't want/like to paint as a general rule. So what the heck was I thinking when I made this See Creature design and put paint on it? I think I regressed to someone from ten years ago who was idealistic and had great dreams of woodworking and painting to unite in beautiful harmony. OK, OK. . . .we all make some mistakes.

So yesterday, I was sitting there and saw this current issue of Creative Woodworks on the table which had two of my darling See Creatures on the cover and I thought to myself "why don't I make them in hardwood to show my customer that it can be done that way?". Now, I don't for a minute claim that to be my own original idea. To be honest, I had seen it done by someone who had the magazine and pattern and also it was suggested by a woodworking friend who hates to paint. But I never _presented_ it in that way.

Did you ever hear the saying "You can't see the trees through the forest"? Well, there I was, looking at the forest of painted trees and apparently I didn't see one tree that wasn't painted. And then all of a sudden, there it was! One little unpainted tree among the thousands of painted trees and the lights got brighter and the idea was born! Well, this was just amazing to me! I forgot all else I had to do and in what seemed not time at all, collected and cut out two new See Creatures 'au natural'. It rained yesterday, but I did the routing in between storms because I have to do my routing outside. I still have to sand and finish these two and should be able to show them here soon, but even in their rough state, they are just as darling and funny and cute as the painted ones! For the moose, I used mahogany for the head and ears and walnut for the antlers. I also made a white tail deer out of oak and again used walnut for the antler. It was a great way to use up the small pieces of wood that I was saving for who knows what and the cutting was so simple and fast, I finished within a couple of hours. I need to sand them today and finish them off, but I felt great that I did something completely unexpected AND productive - and it was only 3:30 in the afternoon when I was done!

After that, I decided that the dresser tray needed a companion piece to make a nice pattern packet. I realize it was pretty nice on its own, but in selling a packet, I like to give as much as I can. So I played on the computer a few hours and came up with an oval frame to match. The frame can either be recessed like the dresser tray and I will have a pretty scroll design in the center - not too busy, just a butterfly or flower or something like that. I will decide today - or I will show how to route it so that you can place your own picture in it. It will make a wonderful set. I immediately laid out the wood and began cutting and finished cutting the frame at approximately 10:30 last night. Now I have the finishing and sanding to do on it, as I did on the tray, and I also need to cut the motif in the center. I am also thinking of making a kind of easel so that you can stand the frame on the dresser next to the tray. It will make a beautiful little vignette I think. I can't wait to see the results.

So that's whats on the agenda for me today. (besides the other stuff that I didn't do yesterday for the magazine!) I guess I have a full plate! I also have to leave some time to look around here and read and answer posts on my other list and on Facebook so I can see what all my friends are up to. It is a good thing I can type fast anyway!

All in all it is going to be a good day.


----------



## jaygrey

scrollgirl said:


> *The best laid plans . . .*
> 
> How come if I get up at 7am it feels like I am late? And on a Sunday to boot! I have a long list of things to accomplish today and it will be amazing if I make it to the end.
> 
> I used to kid around with my children when they were young and tell them "If you achieve your goals, you are setting them too low". (Yes, I know. I was making them candidates for therapy!) They knew I was teasing them. Kinda/sorta. Unfortunately (or fortunately - depends on how you look at it) how they saw me behave and live my life kind of went with that. I am a very goal orientated person. I came from the type of family where if you accomplished ten things in a given day, they would always be asking what you were doing next. Reading back on that, I realize it looks harsh, but I honestly don't feel resentment or anger about that. If you read my previous posts, you'll remember that I look at things that happened to us in the past as building blocks to what we are today and I am comfortable with that, so it is OK.
> 
> As a parent of two, I realize that it is very difficult to teach kids the right way sometimes. After all, children aren't puppies. They don't mindlessly respond to the commends we bestow upon them with their reward being a treat or a pat on the head. They are complex, miniature human beings that question and challenge just about our every move. Ask any parent who has a teenager. I feel that children learn by example more than anything. They tend to emulate others around them. I think this goes back to the 'fitting in' philosophy of how as humans we have the need to fit in. If they don't find someone to emulate at home, they search for them at school or through their friends.
> 
> Teaching by example is a tall order. If we were perfect, it sure would make it a heck of a lot easier, but we aren't. We tend to lean on a 'do as I say and not as I do' policy. I notice this many times when watching woodworking videos. Lots of these guys (sorry - I haven't seen any instructional videos by women yet. Hey! There's an idea!) tell you to use safety glasses and ear protection. Then they go on to demonstrate the tools without it. Some justify their actions with saying something like "well, for demonstration purposes, we won't use them" and I guess in their mind it absolves them of their responsibility. I recently saw this in a video of a high school teacher introducing the scroll saw to students. He then went on to cut without either the glasses or ear protection. It gave the kids a real mixed message I think.
> 
> Now I really don't want to get into the discussion of safety right now. That alone will fill up a book. I am sure that I am eligible for woodworker's prison myself for not wearing all my safety gear. I recently saw a video by I believe, Stevinmarin that was great on safety. Besides being really entertaining and funny, it made lots of good points and in conclusion said that safety was our own personal responsibility. I liked that a lot. We need to take more responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> In any case, I guess I get up early because I can't wait to start my day. There is so much in front of me, I guess some would find it overwhelming, but I find it exhilarating. I have enjoyed these few days of writing this blog because it helps me to map out my day and also organize my thoughts. I have also met some new friends through these pages and had the opportunity to see your work and read about you. I have received many messages about this page and also my project, and I appreciate your helpful comments and suggestions and thank you for taking the time to both read it and message me. With working alone, it is wonderful to have feedback from fellow woodworkers whom I admire and respect. Although I haven't written each of you in response, I want you to know I am grateful for your input.
> 
> Yesterday I started off with wanted to finish the things that have to go to my editor next week. I had a couple of projects to write instructions for and I need to get the pictures for them in order and hopefully mail the box out early in the week. Then I was thinking . . . I had sent him the picture of the dresser tray for his consideration on Friday and I was waiting to hear from him on that. If he took it, I should just include it in the box of things that are going to him anyway. So maybe I would do something else . . . .
> 
> I had recently made a series of patterns which I called "See Creatures". See Creatures are wooden replicas of animal heads, sitting on a base, in which you use as an eyeglass holder. They are silly and fun and have been pretty popular. I made my samples of MDF because I also offered simple, yet colorful painting with the instruction. (My other passion is decorative painting and I have in the past couple of years, taken to doing my own original wildlife paintings - in my spare time). I taught some decorative painting for many years, which is what originally brought me to Nova Scotia, and one of the goals in my early days as a woodworking designer was to 'teach woodworkers to paint'.
> 
> Now I can almost hear the groans from many of you as I sit here and write. Why would anyone want to paint over beautiful wood?? Yes, I know. Over the almost fifteen years I have been doing this, I came to the realization that the two things are separate for a reason. Woodworkers don't want/like to paint as a general rule. So what the heck was I thinking when I made this See Creature design and put paint on it? I think I regressed to someone from ten years ago who was idealistic and had great dreams of woodworking and painting to unite in beautiful harmony. OK, OK. . . .we all make some mistakes.
> 
> So yesterday, I was sitting there and saw this current issue of Creative Woodworks on the table which had two of my darling See Creatures on the cover and I thought to myself "why don't I make them in hardwood to show my customer that it can be done that way?". Now, I don't for a minute claim that to be my own original idea. To be honest, I had seen it done by someone who had the magazine and pattern and also it was suggested by a woodworking friend who hates to paint. But I never _presented_ it in that way.
> 
> Did you ever hear the saying "You can't see the trees through the forest"? Well, there I was, looking at the forest of painted trees and apparently I didn't see one tree that wasn't painted. And then all of a sudden, there it was! One little unpainted tree among the thousands of painted trees and the lights got brighter and the idea was born! Well, this was just amazing to me! I forgot all else I had to do and in what seemed not time at all, collected and cut out two new See Creatures 'au natural'. It rained yesterday, but I did the routing in between storms because I have to do my routing outside. I still have to sand and finish these two and should be able to show them here soon, but even in their rough state, they are just as darling and funny and cute as the painted ones! For the moose, I used mahogany for the head and ears and walnut for the antlers. I also made a white tail deer out of oak and again used walnut for the antler. It was a great way to use up the small pieces of wood that I was saving for who knows what and the cutting was so simple and fast, I finished within a couple of hours. I need to sand them today and finish them off, but I felt great that I did something completely unexpected AND productive - and it was only 3:30 in the afternoon when I was done!
> 
> After that, I decided that the dresser tray needed a companion piece to make a nice pattern packet. I realize it was pretty nice on its own, but in selling a packet, I like to give as much as I can. So I played on the computer a few hours and came up with an oval frame to match. The frame can either be recessed like the dresser tray and I will have a pretty scroll design in the center - not too busy, just a butterfly or flower or something like that. I will decide today - or I will show how to route it so that you can place your own picture in it. It will make a wonderful set. I immediately laid out the wood and began cutting and finished cutting the frame at approximately 10:30 last night. Now I have the finishing and sanding to do on it, as I did on the tray, and I also need to cut the motif in the center. I am also thinking of making a kind of easel so that you can stand the frame on the dresser next to the tray. It will make a beautiful little vignette I think. I can't wait to see the results.
> 
> So that's whats on the agenda for me today. (besides the other stuff that I didn't do yesterday for the magazine!) I guess I have a full plate! I also have to leave some time to look around here and read and answer posts on my other list and on Facebook so I can see what all my friends are up to. It is a good thing I can type fast anyway!
> 
> All in all it is going to be a good day.


making agenda is really useful. By making to do list, you have all your things done one by one and you don't miss anything. It is my personal statement concerning this matter.


----------



## scrollgirl

*What's so bad about Monday, anyway?*

Well, here we are. Another weekend under our collective tool belts and starting off a new one. I sit here knowing when I check my Facebook account the usual barrage of grumblings and comments about Monday will be waiting there to greet me. It seems everyone has something negative to say about Monday. I fell like asking people "What did Monday ever do to you anyway?"

My friends on Facebook are by now used to my bright and chipper attitude on Monday. I purposely turn it up a notch on Monday and try to find some wise and witty quote or something that will make them smile. I realized early in my Facebook life that being happy or cheerful on Monday is definitely not socially acceptible behavior. It is like putting yourself in front of the firing line. After all, why spread sunshine on a good rain storm? If people want to find comfort in their collective misery, who am I to ruin it for them by being happy?

Oh, well, I guess they are used to me by now. If they really didn't like my bright and cheerful peepings every Monday, they know where the 'block' button is and how to use it. Actually, it forces me to look harder to think of something clever to post on my status. The more response the better. I think it is good to shake things up a little bit and I think that they have come to expect it of me. I like to get their brains thinking and moving and think that maybe - just maybe - I provoke a little fun.

I have received responses which range anywhere from asking me if I was on drugs to downright angry at me for because I dare to like Monday and am happy ("What are YOU so happy about anyway!") I usually respond with - "Whats NOT to be happy about?"

I have always looked at Mondays as a fresh start. A new week. A new beginning. When I worked in the corporate world, Monday would be the first day back after two days of rest and fun and time to refresh ourselves and remember what we are working for. It made the job make more sense to me.

When my kids were young and I had assigned certain chores to them, or they would have to do something to earn their allowance or extra spending money, they would sometimes grumble and moan and ask me "Why do I have to do that, Mom?". My favorite response to them was "That's why they call it 'work' - because no one would do it for free". I wanted them to grow up with the attitude that we ALL have to work for the things we want. Very few are privileged to have everything handed to them just because they exist. I think that working for something tends to make us appreciate it more also, but what's new with that way of thinking?

I actually feel a bit guilty because I like my job so much. It is hard to see my friends and people I care about have to go and do something they don't like to do five days a week. But everything in life is a bit of a compromise, isn't it? Lately the financial pay off hasn't been that great. Anyone who owns their own business can probably relate to that. It takes a lot of true love and dedication for what you are doing to work your own business. I see people who have been in the furniture and various woodworking businesses for 20 years or more and all I can think to myself is 'There is someone who is happy and doesn't hate Mondays!'.

My partner sometime tells me that if I got paid by the hour, I would probably be making about twelve cents. Although I know he is exaggerating, he is probably not too far off some weeks. But you know what? I don't care. I learned to live with less because it is more important for me to get up every morning and like my life than be surround by 'things' and hate my job and life five days out of seven. I am serious. As a designer, I have had my good years and my lean years. I really have little security when I get older, and I guess to be responsible I need to start thinking about that soon, but I honestly can't see another way of life for me.

Fortunately there are several different directions that this job can take me. I love to teach, and in the past have taught both woodworking and decorative painting. (Now finding people who want to learn and pay to learn, that is another story, but hey, there are some if you look hard enough.) I could also move back to the city and hopefully, my field experience will help me find a job of doing graphics or writing somewhere. My computer skills are pretty good and even though I don't have the diploma to show it, I have been doing what I do for almost fifteen years so that may count for something. In any case, I hope I don't have to think in that direction. I am hopeful that things will get better and the economy will recover and skilled trade people like many of the people will once again be in great demand when people get tired of the cheaply made furniture and stuff that is out there now. But for now, I will just keep doing what I am doing and be happy. 

I got a lot done yesterday - much further down my list than I anticipated. I finished two of my See Creatures eyeglass holders 'au natural' that I left a natural finish instead of painted. I did a Mahogany moose with Walnut antlers and an Oak white tail deer (although you can't see his tail) also with Walnut antlers. They are just variations on patterns that I had available that have painted versions of now 12 different animal eyeglass holders. Especially after looking around here, I realized more than ever that many woodworkers disliked painting. By not showing both versions of these designs, I feel it may have hurt the sales of the patterns because many people need to be shown the variations of a pattern in order to think in another direction. I noticed this with my painting group that I used to belong to. Some of the girls we so frightened to deviate from the pattern even a little bit that they would never think of it. I also receive letters and emails from customers asking my permission to do something differently on my pattern. I really have trouble understanding this. Of course you can change it! It's YOUR pattern you bought! I think people are so copyright-paranoid they think I will hire a lawyer if they paint the eyes blue instead of green on something! You know I am exaggerating, but not by much I am afraid. I had one of these calls last week from someone who changed the top of a box I designed and wanted to sell it at a fair. He called and wrote me an email asking my permission to do so. I appreciate the respect he gave me in doing so, but I can't help but feel how all these lawsuits have robbed people of their creativity in instances like this. It's scary.

I also finished drawing the center design for the frame that matches the dresser tray that I showed here earlier last week. I have the frame cut out, and I can't wait to cut the inside today and do the sanding and finishing on it. I also want to make an easel for the frame to stand on so it can be displayed next to the matching tray. It will look cool like that, I think.

I didn't get to the stuff for the magazine yet (Shhhh! Don't tell!), but I will be finishing up that as I go along. It should still get out this week and they are probably knee-deep working on the Holiday issue. That is their big issue and our stuff was due to them a couple of weeks ago. I am waiting to hear from my editor on if they want the tray or not, so I guess it gives me an excuse to do other things in the mean time. I have to get the new stuff up on my site, too. I have about ten new patterns that need to be posted there. And I am donating a pattern to SAW (Scrollsaw Association of the World) for their next newsletter. I had asked the editor in February when the stuff was due and the first email I received from him in replay was this past FRIDAY saying it was due this week! (SHEESH! Nothing like giving a girl some time!) Oh well, I am driven by deadlines and it makes me push a bit harder. 

So with that said, I had better get to it. I will be posting the new See Creatures on my project page soon. I really think they came out cool. I finished them (again) in mineral oil. I think I am becoming a mineral oil junkie! I love how it looks and the ease of application and lack of smell. I will again put paste wax over them in a couple of days after a couple more coats.

There's a lot of fun to be had today! Aren't Monday's great?


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *What's so bad about Monday, anyway?*
> 
> Well, here we are. Another weekend under our collective tool belts and starting off a new one. I sit here knowing when I check my Facebook account the usual barrage of grumblings and comments about Monday will be waiting there to greet me. It seems everyone has something negative to say about Monday. I fell like asking people "What did Monday ever do to you anyway?"
> 
> My friends on Facebook are by now used to my bright and chipper attitude on Monday. I purposely turn it up a notch on Monday and try to find some wise and witty quote or something that will make them smile. I realized early in my Facebook life that being happy or cheerful on Monday is definitely not socially acceptible behavior. It is like putting yourself in front of the firing line. After all, why spread sunshine on a good rain storm? If people want to find comfort in their collective misery, who am I to ruin it for them by being happy?
> 
> Oh, well, I guess they are used to me by now. If they really didn't like my bright and cheerful peepings every Monday, they know where the 'block' button is and how to use it. Actually, it forces me to look harder to think of something clever to post on my status. The more response the better. I think it is good to shake things up a little bit and I think that they have come to expect it of me. I like to get their brains thinking and moving and think that maybe - just maybe - I provoke a little fun.
> 
> I have received responses which range anywhere from asking me if I was on drugs to downright angry at me for because I dare to like Monday and am happy ("What are YOU so happy about anyway!") I usually respond with - "Whats NOT to be happy about?"
> 
> I have always looked at Mondays as a fresh start. A new week. A new beginning. When I worked in the corporate world, Monday would be the first day back after two days of rest and fun and time to refresh ourselves and remember what we are working for. It made the job make more sense to me.
> 
> When my kids were young and I had assigned certain chores to them, or they would have to do something to earn their allowance or extra spending money, they would sometimes grumble and moan and ask me "Why do I have to do that, Mom?". My favorite response to them was "That's why they call it 'work' - because no one would do it for free". I wanted them to grow up with the attitude that we ALL have to work for the things we want. Very few are privileged to have everything handed to them just because they exist. I think that working for something tends to make us appreciate it more also, but what's new with that way of thinking?
> 
> I actually feel a bit guilty because I like my job so much. It is hard to see my friends and people I care about have to go and do something they don't like to do five days a week. But everything in life is a bit of a compromise, isn't it? Lately the financial pay off hasn't been that great. Anyone who owns their own business can probably relate to that. It takes a lot of true love and dedication for what you are doing to work your own business. I see people who have been in the furniture and various woodworking businesses for 20 years or more and all I can think to myself is 'There is someone who is happy and doesn't hate Mondays!'.
> 
> My partner sometime tells me that if I got paid by the hour, I would probably be making about twelve cents. Although I know he is exaggerating, he is probably not too far off some weeks. But you know what? I don't care. I learned to live with less because it is more important for me to get up every morning and like my life than be surround by 'things' and hate my job and life five days out of seven. I am serious. As a designer, I have had my good years and my lean years. I really have little security when I get older, and I guess to be responsible I need to start thinking about that soon, but I honestly can't see another way of life for me.
> 
> Fortunately there are several different directions that this job can take me. I love to teach, and in the past have taught both woodworking and decorative painting. (Now finding people who want to learn and pay to learn, that is another story, but hey, there are some if you look hard enough.) I could also move back to the city and hopefully, my field experience will help me find a job of doing graphics or writing somewhere. My computer skills are pretty good and even though I don't have the diploma to show it, I have been doing what I do for almost fifteen years so that may count for something. In any case, I hope I don't have to think in that direction. I am hopeful that things will get better and the economy will recover and skilled trade people like many of the people will once again be in great demand when people get tired of the cheaply made furniture and stuff that is out there now. But for now, I will just keep doing what I am doing and be happy.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday - much further down my list than I anticipated. I finished two of my See Creatures eyeglass holders 'au natural' that I left a natural finish instead of painted. I did a Mahogany moose with Walnut antlers and an Oak white tail deer (although you can't see his tail) also with Walnut antlers. They are just variations on patterns that I had available that have painted versions of now 12 different animal eyeglass holders. Especially after looking around here, I realized more than ever that many woodworkers disliked painting. By not showing both versions of these designs, I feel it may have hurt the sales of the patterns because many people need to be shown the variations of a pattern in order to think in another direction. I noticed this with my painting group that I used to belong to. Some of the girls we so frightened to deviate from the pattern even a little bit that they would never think of it. I also receive letters and emails from customers asking my permission to do something differently on my pattern. I really have trouble understanding this. Of course you can change it! It's YOUR pattern you bought! I think people are so copyright-paranoid they think I will hire a lawyer if they paint the eyes blue instead of green on something! You know I am exaggerating, but not by much I am afraid. I had one of these calls last week from someone who changed the top of a box I designed and wanted to sell it at a fair. He called and wrote me an email asking my permission to do so. I appreciate the respect he gave me in doing so, but I can't help but feel how all these lawsuits have robbed people of their creativity in instances like this. It's scary.
> 
> I also finished drawing the center design for the frame that matches the dresser tray that I showed here earlier last week. I have the frame cut out, and I can't wait to cut the inside today and do the sanding and finishing on it. I also want to make an easel for the frame to stand on so it can be displayed next to the matching tray. It will look cool like that, I think.
> 
> I didn't get to the stuff for the magazine yet (Shhhh! Don't tell!), but I will be finishing up that as I go along. It should still get out this week and they are probably knee-deep working on the Holiday issue. That is their big issue and our stuff was due to them a couple of weeks ago. I am waiting to hear from my editor on if they want the tray or not, so I guess it gives me an excuse to do other things in the mean time. I have to get the new stuff up on my site, too. I have about ten new patterns that need to be posted there. And I am donating a pattern to SAW (Scrollsaw Association of the World) for their next newsletter. I had asked the editor in February when the stuff was due and the first email I received from him in replay was this past FRIDAY saying it was due this week! (SHEESH! Nothing like giving a girl some time!) Oh well, I am driven by deadlines and it makes me push a bit harder.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I will be posting the new See Creatures on my project page soon. I really think they came out cool. I finished them (again) in mineral oil. I think I am becoming a mineral oil junkie! I love how it looks and the ease of application and lack of smell. I will again put paste wax over them in a couple of days after a couple more coats.
> 
> There's a lot of fun to be had today! Aren't Monday's great?


Look forward to you Sea creatures thanks for the blog


----------



## whit

scrollgirl said:


> *What's so bad about Monday, anyway?*
> 
> Well, here we are. Another weekend under our collective tool belts and starting off a new one. I sit here knowing when I check my Facebook account the usual barrage of grumblings and comments about Monday will be waiting there to greet me. It seems everyone has something negative to say about Monday. I fell like asking people "What did Monday ever do to you anyway?"
> 
> My friends on Facebook are by now used to my bright and chipper attitude on Monday. I purposely turn it up a notch on Monday and try to find some wise and witty quote or something that will make them smile. I realized early in my Facebook life that being happy or cheerful on Monday is definitely not socially acceptible behavior. It is like putting yourself in front of the firing line. After all, why spread sunshine on a good rain storm? If people want to find comfort in their collective misery, who am I to ruin it for them by being happy?
> 
> Oh, well, I guess they are used to me by now. If they really didn't like my bright and cheerful peepings every Monday, they know where the 'block' button is and how to use it. Actually, it forces me to look harder to think of something clever to post on my status. The more response the better. I think it is good to shake things up a little bit and I think that they have come to expect it of me. I like to get their brains thinking and moving and think that maybe - just maybe - I provoke a little fun.
> 
> I have received responses which range anywhere from asking me if I was on drugs to downright angry at me for because I dare to like Monday and am happy ("What are YOU so happy about anyway!") I usually respond with - "Whats NOT to be happy about?"
> 
> I have always looked at Mondays as a fresh start. A new week. A new beginning. When I worked in the corporate world, Monday would be the first day back after two days of rest and fun and time to refresh ourselves and remember what we are working for. It made the job make more sense to me.
> 
> When my kids were young and I had assigned certain chores to them, or they would have to do something to earn their allowance or extra spending money, they would sometimes grumble and moan and ask me "Why do I have to do that, Mom?". My favorite response to them was "That's why they call it 'work' - because no one would do it for free". I wanted them to grow up with the attitude that we ALL have to work for the things we want. Very few are privileged to have everything handed to them just because they exist. I think that working for something tends to make us appreciate it more also, but what's new with that way of thinking?
> 
> I actually feel a bit guilty because I like my job so much. It is hard to see my friends and people I care about have to go and do something they don't like to do five days a week. But everything in life is a bit of a compromise, isn't it? Lately the financial pay off hasn't been that great. Anyone who owns their own business can probably relate to that. It takes a lot of true love and dedication for what you are doing to work your own business. I see people who have been in the furniture and various woodworking businesses for 20 years or more and all I can think to myself is 'There is someone who is happy and doesn't hate Mondays!'.
> 
> My partner sometime tells me that if I got paid by the hour, I would probably be making about twelve cents. Although I know he is exaggerating, he is probably not too far off some weeks. But you know what? I don't care. I learned to live with less because it is more important for me to get up every morning and like my life than be surround by 'things' and hate my job and life five days out of seven. I am serious. As a designer, I have had my good years and my lean years. I really have little security when I get older, and I guess to be responsible I need to start thinking about that soon, but I honestly can't see another way of life for me.
> 
> Fortunately there are several different directions that this job can take me. I love to teach, and in the past have taught both woodworking and decorative painting. (Now finding people who want to learn and pay to learn, that is another story, but hey, there are some if you look hard enough.) I could also move back to the city and hopefully, my field experience will help me find a job of doing graphics or writing somewhere. My computer skills are pretty good and even though I don't have the diploma to show it, I have been doing what I do for almost fifteen years so that may count for something. In any case, I hope I don't have to think in that direction. I am hopeful that things will get better and the economy will recover and skilled trade people like many of the people will once again be in great demand when people get tired of the cheaply made furniture and stuff that is out there now. But for now, I will just keep doing what I am doing and be happy.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday - much further down my list than I anticipated. I finished two of my See Creatures eyeglass holders 'au natural' that I left a natural finish instead of painted. I did a Mahogany moose with Walnut antlers and an Oak white tail deer (although you can't see his tail) also with Walnut antlers. They are just variations on patterns that I had available that have painted versions of now 12 different animal eyeglass holders. Especially after looking around here, I realized more than ever that many woodworkers disliked painting. By not showing both versions of these designs, I feel it may have hurt the sales of the patterns because many people need to be shown the variations of a pattern in order to think in another direction. I noticed this with my painting group that I used to belong to. Some of the girls we so frightened to deviate from the pattern even a little bit that they would never think of it. I also receive letters and emails from customers asking my permission to do something differently on my pattern. I really have trouble understanding this. Of course you can change it! It's YOUR pattern you bought! I think people are so copyright-paranoid they think I will hire a lawyer if they paint the eyes blue instead of green on something! You know I am exaggerating, but not by much I am afraid. I had one of these calls last week from someone who changed the top of a box I designed and wanted to sell it at a fair. He called and wrote me an email asking my permission to do so. I appreciate the respect he gave me in doing so, but I can't help but feel how all these lawsuits have robbed people of their creativity in instances like this. It's scary.
> 
> I also finished drawing the center design for the frame that matches the dresser tray that I showed here earlier last week. I have the frame cut out, and I can't wait to cut the inside today and do the sanding and finishing on it. I also want to make an easel for the frame to stand on so it can be displayed next to the matching tray. It will look cool like that, I think.
> 
> I didn't get to the stuff for the magazine yet (Shhhh! Don't tell!), but I will be finishing up that as I go along. It should still get out this week and they are probably knee-deep working on the Holiday issue. That is their big issue and our stuff was due to them a couple of weeks ago. I am waiting to hear from my editor on if they want the tray or not, so I guess it gives me an excuse to do other things in the mean time. I have to get the new stuff up on my site, too. I have about ten new patterns that need to be posted there. And I am donating a pattern to SAW (Scrollsaw Association of the World) for their next newsletter. I had asked the editor in February when the stuff was due and the first email I received from him in replay was this past FRIDAY saying it was due this week! (SHEESH! Nothing like giving a girl some time!) Oh well, I am driven by deadlines and it makes me push a bit harder.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I will be posting the new See Creatures on my project page soon. I really think they came out cool. I finished them (again) in mineral oil. I think I am becoming a mineral oil junkie! I love how it looks and the ease of application and lack of smell. I will again put paste wax over them in a couple of days after a couple more coats.
> 
> There's a lot of fun to be had today! Aren't Monday's great?


Sheila,

For those acquaintances of mine who are Monday-averse, my response is "If it weren't for Mondays, Tuesday would get the bum rap". I appreciate your positive attitude and thanks for your input.

Whit


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *What's so bad about Monday, anyway?*
> 
> Well, here we are. Another weekend under our collective tool belts and starting off a new one. I sit here knowing when I check my Facebook account the usual barrage of grumblings and comments about Monday will be waiting there to greet me. It seems everyone has something negative to say about Monday. I fell like asking people "What did Monday ever do to you anyway?"
> 
> My friends on Facebook are by now used to my bright and chipper attitude on Monday. I purposely turn it up a notch on Monday and try to find some wise and witty quote or something that will make them smile. I realized early in my Facebook life that being happy or cheerful on Monday is definitely not socially acceptible behavior. It is like putting yourself in front of the firing line. After all, why spread sunshine on a good rain storm? If people want to find comfort in their collective misery, who am I to ruin it for them by being happy?
> 
> Oh, well, I guess they are used to me by now. If they really didn't like my bright and cheerful peepings every Monday, they know where the 'block' button is and how to use it. Actually, it forces me to look harder to think of something clever to post on my status. The more response the better. I think it is good to shake things up a little bit and I think that they have come to expect it of me. I like to get their brains thinking and moving and think that maybe - just maybe - I provoke a little fun.
> 
> I have received responses which range anywhere from asking me if I was on drugs to downright angry at me for because I dare to like Monday and am happy ("What are YOU so happy about anyway!") I usually respond with - "Whats NOT to be happy about?"
> 
> I have always looked at Mondays as a fresh start. A new week. A new beginning. When I worked in the corporate world, Monday would be the first day back after two days of rest and fun and time to refresh ourselves and remember what we are working for. It made the job make more sense to me.
> 
> When my kids were young and I had assigned certain chores to them, or they would have to do something to earn their allowance or extra spending money, they would sometimes grumble and moan and ask me "Why do I have to do that, Mom?". My favorite response to them was "That's why they call it 'work' - because no one would do it for free". I wanted them to grow up with the attitude that we ALL have to work for the things we want. Very few are privileged to have everything handed to them just because they exist. I think that working for something tends to make us appreciate it more also, but what's new with that way of thinking?
> 
> I actually feel a bit guilty because I like my job so much. It is hard to see my friends and people I care about have to go and do something they don't like to do five days a week. But everything in life is a bit of a compromise, isn't it? Lately the financial pay off hasn't been that great. Anyone who owns their own business can probably relate to that. It takes a lot of true love and dedication for what you are doing to work your own business. I see people who have been in the furniture and various woodworking businesses for 20 years or more and all I can think to myself is 'There is someone who is happy and doesn't hate Mondays!'.
> 
> My partner sometime tells me that if I got paid by the hour, I would probably be making about twelve cents. Although I know he is exaggerating, he is probably not too far off some weeks. But you know what? I don't care. I learned to live with less because it is more important for me to get up every morning and like my life than be surround by 'things' and hate my job and life five days out of seven. I am serious. As a designer, I have had my good years and my lean years. I really have little security when I get older, and I guess to be responsible I need to start thinking about that soon, but I honestly can't see another way of life for me.
> 
> Fortunately there are several different directions that this job can take me. I love to teach, and in the past have taught both woodworking and decorative painting. (Now finding people who want to learn and pay to learn, that is another story, but hey, there are some if you look hard enough.) I could also move back to the city and hopefully, my field experience will help me find a job of doing graphics or writing somewhere. My computer skills are pretty good and even though I don't have the diploma to show it, I have been doing what I do for almost fifteen years so that may count for something. In any case, I hope I don't have to think in that direction. I am hopeful that things will get better and the economy will recover and skilled trade people like many of the people will once again be in great demand when people get tired of the cheaply made furniture and stuff that is out there now. But for now, I will just keep doing what I am doing and be happy.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday - much further down my list than I anticipated. I finished two of my See Creatures eyeglass holders 'au natural' that I left a natural finish instead of painted. I did a Mahogany moose with Walnut antlers and an Oak white tail deer (although you can't see his tail) also with Walnut antlers. They are just variations on patterns that I had available that have painted versions of now 12 different animal eyeglass holders. Especially after looking around here, I realized more than ever that many woodworkers disliked painting. By not showing both versions of these designs, I feel it may have hurt the sales of the patterns because many people need to be shown the variations of a pattern in order to think in another direction. I noticed this with my painting group that I used to belong to. Some of the girls we so frightened to deviate from the pattern even a little bit that they would never think of it. I also receive letters and emails from customers asking my permission to do something differently on my pattern. I really have trouble understanding this. Of course you can change it! It's YOUR pattern you bought! I think people are so copyright-paranoid they think I will hire a lawyer if they paint the eyes blue instead of green on something! You know I am exaggerating, but not by much I am afraid. I had one of these calls last week from someone who changed the top of a box I designed and wanted to sell it at a fair. He called and wrote me an email asking my permission to do so. I appreciate the respect he gave me in doing so, but I can't help but feel how all these lawsuits have robbed people of their creativity in instances like this. It's scary.
> 
> I also finished drawing the center design for the frame that matches the dresser tray that I showed here earlier last week. I have the frame cut out, and I can't wait to cut the inside today and do the sanding and finishing on it. I also want to make an easel for the frame to stand on so it can be displayed next to the matching tray. It will look cool like that, I think.
> 
> I didn't get to the stuff for the magazine yet (Shhhh! Don't tell!), but I will be finishing up that as I go along. It should still get out this week and they are probably knee-deep working on the Holiday issue. That is their big issue and our stuff was due to them a couple of weeks ago. I am waiting to hear from my editor on if they want the tray or not, so I guess it gives me an excuse to do other things in the mean time. I have to get the new stuff up on my site, too. I have about ten new patterns that need to be posted there. And I am donating a pattern to SAW (Scrollsaw Association of the World) for their next newsletter. I had asked the editor in February when the stuff was due and the first email I received from him in replay was this past FRIDAY saying it was due this week! (SHEESH! Nothing like giving a girl some time!) Oh well, I am driven by deadlines and it makes me push a bit harder.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I will be posting the new See Creatures on my project page soon. I really think they came out cool. I finished them (again) in mineral oil. I think I am becoming a mineral oil junkie! I love how it looks and the ease of application and lack of smell. I will again put paste wax over them in a couple of days after a couple more coats.
> 
> There's a lot of fun to be had today! Aren't Monday's great?


I agree with everything you said in your post about growing up and working for what you want and appreciating it much more with a sence of accomplishment.

I have a 10 year old, well soon to be next month in bout a week or so. And I'm teaching him that doing chores are important cause it's like work, it builds character and it helps you earn what you need to buy what you like or save for much bigger.

Great Values to teach a child.. A penny earned is a Penny saved!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*

Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.

So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.

"Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.

The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.

This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.

I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.

So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.

So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:

I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand


From Self-Framing Butterfly

This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!


From Self-Framing Butterfly

Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.


From Self-Framing Butterfly

This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.


From Self-Framing Butterfly

A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!


From Self-Framing Butterfly

And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!


From Self-Framing Butterfly

I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.

As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.

I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.

So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


Super blog Sheila


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK.  Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


Sheila,

Very nice Pattern. I love it.

How do you do these patterns? Do you have an Art Degree and you just Sketch some of them and scan them into the computer? or do you have a Graphic program with the Pen and you draw right on the computer?

And the center area of your Pattern, I'm assuming that it's about 2 or 3 Degrees so it will push threw without falling out?

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


Thanks Handi!

I am pretty much self-taught on the computer and everything I do. I always liked to draw and paint (there are paintings in my gallery on my site under the painting tab) and I love to do woodworking and scrolling was a natural way to do all of the above.

I have a Wacom pen tablet and I do draw right into Adobe Illustrator for the most part of my designing. Sometimes I do pencil sketches, but mostly I go right to the program.

You are right on the tray and also on the candle trays. I tilt the saw about 3-4 degrees and cut the center so it locks into place when pushed through. It makes what I call a 'self-framing' project and it easy for most people to accomplish. 
Thanks for your comments.

Sheila


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


Shelia,

Sweet, thanks for lettin me know, I've seen some people with them tablet and pens for the computer. I like to draw what I see from time to time, althou I've not picked up a pen and paper for sometime, I don't know if I could get the hang of it on the computer or not, it would be kind of cool thouth.

Handi


----------



## davidc

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


I'm experienced in intarsia so have a handle on operating the scroll saw. What bothers me on this fretwork is how do you accomplish the black background to these projects? I'm thinking of doing the figure of Christ and I have no idea what to do with the figure once I have it cut out. I cut out some fret-work for a 6" round trivit. 
The pattern I took it from showed a red background. you can't paint wood red and glue a fret-work pc of wood to that paint and expect it to hold.

I understand the frame and the insert glued in, but the black background throws me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


Hi, David:
On this particular piece, there is no background. The black you are seeing are shadows. Many times I use a thin veneer as a backing on pieces such as these. You can use a dark piece such as walnut if you want nearly black. The dark wood along with the natural shadows will be almost black.

When cutting the outside edge of the piece, place a layer of veneer underneath it, and then a piece of thin chip board or a piece of maybe 1/8" birch to support the veneer. Sandwich this together with your wood on the top, the veneer in the middle and the scrap chip board or thin wood on the bottom. Cut the perimeter of the piece and then remove the veneer and support piece. Set these aside and cut the remaining piece. You can then glue the back piece in place when everything is done. I then finish sand the edges so that they are flush.

I hope this helps you a bit. Just let me know if you have any more questions.

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Framing Picture Frame Finished*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty productive day. Among other things, I finished cutting my matching self-framing picture frame, which will be the companion piece to the dresser tray I designed last week. In designing this pattern, I was fighting with whether I should or should not do additional scroll work in the center of the tray. To me it seemed that it was interesting enough on its own. I wanted the scroll work border to be the highlight of the piece, along with the beautiful character of the bird's eye maple. I think I accomplished this with the tray, but it just didn't seem like enough to offer in a pattern packet. I like to give a couple of versions of things, or at least make the designs versatile enough so that people can adapt it to their own need and change it to what suits them. I guess that is the teacher living within me. I always seem to want people to push themselves just a little to a higher lever. I believe that success feeds confidence and also inspires one to go just one step further. I have witnessed this many times when teaching and it is an incredible feeling to watch someone realize their own potential.
> 
> So many times when I taught decorative painting, my students would come into class and say 'I could never do that!" as they look at the final piece. I found the best way to teach was by breaking the process down into baby steps that people can understand and grasp and didn't find it so intimidating. I would usually paint the design in stages, and drop off a stage after each step, resulting in sometimes five to ten separate stages of the design that I would present to them one at a time.
> 
> "Do you think you can do this?" I would ask as I showed the first step of blocking in the base colors. "Well, yes" most of them would usually reply (even the ones with the least self-confidence). Then when they were comfortable with that stage, I would move on to the next "Well, now do you think you can do this?" and if they said "no" at a given point, I would demonstrate and ask what part of the process they felt unsure of and we would make sure that they felt at least reasonably confident before proceeding to the next step.
> 
> The interesting thing I found was that even as the steps may have become progressively more difficult as we continued, the confidence that the student or students felt from accomplishing the prior steps seemed to drive these students to move ahead with a new sense of pride and self-assurance. It was as if they fed on the success of the previous steps and it was as if a fog lifted and they went from being afraid and intimidated, to being eager and accomplished. I loved seeing that! I think attitude is far underrated. We follow where we focus. If we focus on what we CAN do and accomplish, it will far outweigh our shortcomings.
> 
> This is my favorite way to teach. I have a painting on my site called "The Cheetah" which I feel is one of my best painting accomplishments. I was happy that when I painted it, I had the foresight to take progressive pictures of it and I have a series of them there to show it being 'born'. I have received many, many 'How did you do that''s about that picture and when I direct people to those pictures they can see that it isn't magic. It is by organized steps and thinking. We need to look at the parts, not at the whole.
> 
> I was looking at Charles Neil's Lowboy blog yesterday and thought "Holy Moley!" Now there's a process! In reading at the time and care of each step, it seems quite overwhelming to me. But the way Charles explained and document every step of the way, even though I am not a cabinet maker (yet!) I really understood what he was trying to point out. There's a good teacher for you! That's why I like this forum so much. People are willing to share and teach and help just for the sake of helping.
> 
> So back to my little picture frame. I took some pictures to share with you so you can see some of the process. Many people who don't use a scroll saw can't fathom its capabilities. To me, again - it isn't magic. It is using the right tool for the job and is really quite easy once you have it down. The blade I used for the inner design on the frame is a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. Now all that means is it is a very small blade, which is needed to make these detailed cuts and the 'reverse' means that the bottom inch or so of teeth are turned in the opposite direction (face up) so that there is minimal tear-out on the bottom of the piece. The last thing you want to do on a delicate design is heavy duty sanding. I use reverse-tooth blades most of the time, just because when I was young my grandmother taught me to embroider and told me that you can tell a good design by the BACK. Somehow I held that thought throughout my life and I make sure that the backs and unseen parts of the things I make are just as finished as the fronts. Nothing is worse than seeing a beautiful piece of furniture or wood or anything and opening a drawer or turning it over to sloppy workmanship. It makes a difference to me.
> 
> So following are some pictures that show how simple the process was:
> 
> I first used a #2 reverse tooth blade to cut out the frame (80 holes for those who want to know!) The #2 is a little bigger than the 2/0 blade but I feel it is more stable and easy to control in the 1/2" thick maple. I wanted this part of the design to be very precise and didn't want the blade to wander so I use the biggest blade I can for the task at hand
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This is a picture of the 2/0 reverse tooth blade. For all you girls and guys who are used to band saw blades and table saw blades, it is a bit different!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> Here is a picture of me cutting the design. It really isn't that difficult when you practice a little. Like anything it just takes getting to know your wood and tools. The little blade makes it easy to cut even intricate details.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> This was probably the most difficult part of the cutting (or maybe I should say the part that allowed the least amount of error) The curl. The trick here is to cut the inside line of the curl first, as the wood would then be a bit weaker depending on how tight the curve is and the type of wood. Cutting on a scroll saw is a continuous string of decisions of where to cut first. As you are more familiar with the process, you begin making these decisions sub-consciously and it becomes second nature. Just like with other types of woodworking.
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> A scroll sawing really is just removing pieces of wood, one piece at a time. I had to take a picture of the piece of the curl that was removed to show how thin it is. You don't have to remove the pieces in one step like this, as a matter of fact, usually you divide each section up and remove it in several steps. This came out in one piece however, and I guess I just had to 'show off' a little! It is amazing how strong that thin piece of maple is!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> And here you have the finished frame. Total time to cut was about 2-3 hours. I didn't really time myself. I have a DeWalt saw and the blade change is a breeze and I put on some good music and it is so relaxing and fun, it isn't even like work!
> 
> 
> From Self-Framing Butterfly
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sanding and finishing the frame. I still have several coats of mineral oil to apply, but I wanted to take a picture of the completed project before it was too shiny.
> 
> As for today, I absolutely, positively am going to work on my stuff for my editor. I got an email from them yesterday and they are still working on the Holiday issue and needed some additional pictures. They took four (yes, FOUR) of my projects for that issue and even though I am not sure if they are using them all in that one magazine, I am pretty darn proud. I have never had four things in one magazine before. I feel fortunate when I have even two! (or even ONE for that matter) I was on a good roll and didn't even show them all of my stuff that I had so that was pretty good, I thought.
> 
> I also have to do the thing for SAW today and I am going to donate a painting pattern and instructions to a wood show they are having in Wisconsin this August that I can't attend. They wanted me to teach painting there, but I just can't make it so I am sending the stuff to one of my former students and she will be doing the class. It will be fun and at least I can help in some way and feel like I am part of the show.
> 
> So I had better get hopping. I hope everyone makes a lot of sawdust today!


ditto to above

now.. what are you going to use that swirl for? Don't tell me that you threw it out….


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exploring New Territory*

"Unless you try to do something beyond what you have already mastered, you will never grow." - Ralph Waldo Emerson.

I read that quote the other day and I liked it so much that I posted it on my Facebook status. I like reading and finding little nuggets of wisdom like that because not only do they make us think a bit deeper, but they also can sometimes inspire us. Emerson is great for that. I also like Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) because he had a knack for stating the obvious. I love his directness.

Sometimes all it takes is a little thought for us to remember things like this. For being such a short phrase, these words are quite powerful.

We all like our comfort zones. We learn to do something, which at first may seem awkward, but for some reason or another we push to finish and in the process we become comfortable with our own abilities and finally we accomplish. There are great feelings associated with accomplishment. Feelings of pride and acceptance and sometimes even importance. I believe that most of us like to stay in these comfort zones and that is why doing something that is so familiar to us gives us so much pleasure. There is little stress and the rewards are pretty good. That is what having a hobby is all about.

But what happens when we do something so many times that it becomes routine or mundane? After the initial exhilaration of discovering something new and exciting that we were able to do, sometimes it can become a bit stale and somehow loses the fun and sparkle. I guess it would depend on how often and how much time we are able to devote to it. If we only get a couple of hours a week in the shop, I would imagine that the anticipation of having the time to create would only add to the fun and satisfaction of the time spent there. For others, who do this for a living, the thrill of doing a certain type of work or project may lose its luster a little faster.

Many times I have had people say to me 'If I had to do this for a living, I would not like it and it would take the fun out of it'. There is one man I know in particular that said it recently. He is a wonderful intarsia artist and makes beautiful pieces. He does have a side business doing that, as he has a 'regular job' besides. His work is well-renown, published, and you would think that is his only source of income. I was surprised when I learned it wasn't. But he works his job daily and his treat to himself is working on his intarsia pieces. For him, it keeps it fresh and there is no pressure and he calls the shots and wouldn't have his life any other way. I admire him and I am happy to see that someone can have such a wonderful outlook on his own life. It really makes me happy to see.

For myself, I enjoy doing woodworking and creating as my business. I never get sick of it. As some of you know, I also paint and it seems to me that if I find myself getting caught up in one aspect of my work or business, there are several other choices I have in which I can switch gears and do something different. And then there is always something new to learn. I guess that is why I like coming here so much. I love to see what everyone else is up to and I learn so much from seeing their interpretations and creativity. It makes me want to stretch farther and get out of my comfort zone and try some new things.

I saw the project in the gallery yesterday called "Nude on Wood: My Wife" by Div where his wife had done a beautiful painting on a pretty piece of wood he had. The painting portrayed a woman in an impressionistic style which reminded me of Monet. It was simple, yet beautiful and I caught myself looking at it for a long time. I do that with wood pieces and projects also. I see some of the projects in the gallery and I find myself gazing at them as they take me to another place. I guess that is what art is all about.

With working for the magazine and as a designer, I live under the 'what have you done for me lately' way of thinking. No matter how popular or well-received a project or pattern is, it will run its course and soon people will be looking for something even better then next time around. I don't consider this a bad thing. It is the nature of the beast and it forces me to not sit on my laurels and get out there and *think*. It keeps my job fresh and exciting and as rewarding as it was when I was first published. It also helps me reach my potential. (Do we ever reach our full potential? I really don't think so.) I'll rephrase that - it helps me reach a higher level.

I found out yesterday that my editor wants the little dresser tray for the magazine. This was great, but it was a bit of a double-edged sward. I had lots of positive response from the pattern since I presented it this weekend and people wanted the plans as soon as I could write them. However, it will now be under the holding period that I had talked about before and I would not be able to offer it for at least several months. There was one customer in particular that was emailing me for the plans, saying (kiddingly) he would be at my door until I get them done because his wife loves the tray. I have the undesirable task of emailing him today to let him know that I can't provide plans to it until a much later date. I will direct him to the magazine, so he can get them a little sooner, but somehow I don't feel that will be a great consolation to him. I did, however, say when I showed the piece that it was subject to approval by the magazine, so I think I gave a good heads-up to everyone. Somehow I don't think that will help. I really hate disappointing people.

It is a shame that it put a little damper on things. On the very positive side, it will drive me to create more types of similar projects and get me really moving. I am thrilled that my editor feels it is good enough to be featured. It seems that even after all the years of having things published, I never take it for granted and I am relieved and proud and joyful each and every time something is accepted. I try to look for new ideas and combine different woodworking techniques and try to get people interested so that they stretch a little.

I was so pleased to hear from several people - both on the comments and in private emails - that they were going to drag out their old scroll saws and maybe give them a try again after seeing my projects. I also have had several questions regarding scroll sawing which made me see that I have increased awareness in some of an aspect of woodworking that they may not have thought about in a while, or ever. It felt good to answer questions and encourage others to give something new a try. That, my friends, means more then any paycheck to me! If I have inspired even one person, I have done a good job!

With that said, I had better get moving today. I find myself longing for some 'shop time' when I can do some cutting again, but I need to proof read some instructions, do computer work and also some book work for the business today. I also need to do some drawing so I have something to cut.  That's OK though, it will make that shop time all the sweeter when I get there!

I hope everyone has a great day and tries something new today!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Territory*
> 
> "Unless you try to do something beyond what you have already mastered, you will never grow." - Ralph Waldo Emerson.
> 
> I read that quote the other day and I liked it so much that I posted it on my Facebook status. I like reading and finding little nuggets of wisdom like that because not only do they make us think a bit deeper, but they also can sometimes inspire us. Emerson is great for that. I also like Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) because he had a knack for stating the obvious. I love his directness.
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is a little thought for us to remember things like this. For being such a short phrase, these words are quite powerful.
> 
> We all like our comfort zones. We learn to do something, which at first may seem awkward, but for some reason or another we push to finish and in the process we become comfortable with our own abilities and finally we accomplish. There are great feelings associated with accomplishment. Feelings of pride and acceptance and sometimes even importance. I believe that most of us like to stay in these comfort zones and that is why doing something that is so familiar to us gives us so much pleasure. There is little stress and the rewards are pretty good. That is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> But what happens when we do something so many times that it becomes routine or mundane? After the initial exhilaration of discovering something new and exciting that we were able to do, sometimes it can become a bit stale and somehow loses the fun and sparkle. I guess it would depend on how often and how much time we are able to devote to it. If we only get a couple of hours a week in the shop, I would imagine that the anticipation of having the time to create would only add to the fun and satisfaction of the time spent there. For others, who do this for a living, the thrill of doing a certain type of work or project may lose its luster a little faster.
> 
> Many times I have had people say to me 'If I had to do this for a living, I would not like it and it would take the fun out of it'. There is one man I know in particular that said it recently. He is a wonderful intarsia artist and makes beautiful pieces. He does have a side business doing that, as he has a 'regular job' besides. His work is well-renown, published, and you would think that is his only source of income. I was surprised when I learned it wasn't. But he works his job daily and his treat to himself is working on his intarsia pieces. For him, it keeps it fresh and there is no pressure and he calls the shots and wouldn't have his life any other way. I admire him and I am happy to see that someone can have such a wonderful outlook on his own life. It really makes me happy to see.
> 
> For myself, I enjoy doing woodworking and creating as my business. I never get sick of it. As some of you know, I also paint and it seems to me that if I find myself getting caught up in one aspect of my work or business, there are several other choices I have in which I can switch gears and do something different. And then there is always something new to learn. I guess that is why I like coming here so much. I love to see what everyone else is up to and I learn so much from seeing their interpretations and creativity. It makes me want to stretch farther and get out of my comfort zone and try some new things.
> 
> I saw the project in the gallery yesterday called "Nude on Wood: My Wife" by Div where his wife had done a beautiful painting on a pretty piece of wood he had. The painting portrayed a woman in an impressionistic style which reminded me of Monet. It was simple, yet beautiful and I caught myself looking at it for a long time. I do that with wood pieces and projects also. I see some of the projects in the gallery and I find myself gazing at them as they take me to another place. I guess that is what art is all about.
> 
> With working for the magazine and as a designer, I live under the 'what have you done for me lately' way of thinking. No matter how popular or well-received a project or pattern is, it will run its course and soon people will be looking for something even better then next time around. I don't consider this a bad thing. It is the nature of the beast and it forces me to not sit on my laurels and get out there and *think*. It keeps my job fresh and exciting and as rewarding as it was when I was first published. It also helps me reach my potential. (Do we ever reach our full potential? I really don't think so.) I'll rephrase that - it helps me reach a higher level.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my editor wants the little dresser tray for the magazine. This was great, but it was a bit of a double-edged sward. I had lots of positive response from the pattern since I presented it this weekend and people wanted the plans as soon as I could write them. However, it will now be under the holding period that I had talked about before and I would not be able to offer it for at least several months. There was one customer in particular that was emailing me for the plans, saying (kiddingly) he would be at my door until I get them done because his wife loves the tray. I have the undesirable task of emailing him today to let him know that I can't provide plans to it until a much later date. I will direct him to the magazine, so he can get them a little sooner, but somehow I don't feel that will be a great consolation to him. I did, however, say when I showed the piece that it was subject to approval by the magazine, so I think I gave a good heads-up to everyone. Somehow I don't think that will help. I really hate disappointing people.
> 
> It is a shame that it put a little damper on things. On the very positive side, it will drive me to create more types of similar projects and get me really moving. I am thrilled that my editor feels it is good enough to be featured. It seems that even after all the years of having things published, I never take it for granted and I am relieved and proud and joyful each and every time something is accepted. I try to look for new ideas and combine different woodworking techniques and try to get people interested so that they stretch a little.
> 
> I was so pleased to hear from several people - both on the comments and in private emails - that they were going to drag out their old scroll saws and maybe give them a try again after seeing my projects. I also have had several questions regarding scroll sawing which made me see that I have increased awareness in some of an aspect of woodworking that they may not have thought about in a while, or ever. It felt good to answer questions and encourage others to give something new a try. That, my friends, means more then any paycheck to me! If I have inspired even one person, I have done a good job!
> 
> With that said, I had better get moving today. I find myself longing for some 'shop time' when I can do some cutting again, but I need to proof read some instructions, do computer work and also some book work for the business today. I also need to do some drawing so I have something to cut.  That's OK though, it will make that shop time all the sweeter when I get there!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and tries something new today!


This is a well thought out and entertaining blog, Shiela. I've experienced similar things here at LJ's. I only got my old bandsaw out because some work of Patron's I saw inspired me. Now its a regularly used tool again. Box patterns used for cutting boards etc. etc. All things that have happened since fetching up here.

My time in the shop makes doing my day- job seem worthwhile. The former I do for pleasure and because it challenges me and the latter pays for the former. Perfect.


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Territory*
> 
> "Unless you try to do something beyond what you have already mastered, you will never grow." - Ralph Waldo Emerson.
> 
> I read that quote the other day and I liked it so much that I posted it on my Facebook status. I like reading and finding little nuggets of wisdom like that because not only do they make us think a bit deeper, but they also can sometimes inspire us. Emerson is great for that. I also like Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) because he had a knack for stating the obvious. I love his directness.
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is a little thought for us to remember things like this. For being such a short phrase, these words are quite powerful.
> 
> We all like our comfort zones. We learn to do something, which at first may seem awkward, but for some reason or another we push to finish and in the process we become comfortable with our own abilities and finally we accomplish. There are great feelings associated with accomplishment. Feelings of pride and acceptance and sometimes even importance. I believe that most of us like to stay in these comfort zones and that is why doing something that is so familiar to us gives us so much pleasure. There is little stress and the rewards are pretty good. That is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> But what happens when we do something so many times that it becomes routine or mundane? After the initial exhilaration of discovering something new and exciting that we were able to do, sometimes it can become a bit stale and somehow loses the fun and sparkle. I guess it would depend on how often and how much time we are able to devote to it. If we only get a couple of hours a week in the shop, I would imagine that the anticipation of having the time to create would only add to the fun and satisfaction of the time spent there. For others, who do this for a living, the thrill of doing a certain type of work or project may lose its luster a little faster.
> 
> Many times I have had people say to me 'If I had to do this for a living, I would not like it and it would take the fun out of it'. There is one man I know in particular that said it recently. He is a wonderful intarsia artist and makes beautiful pieces. He does have a side business doing that, as he has a 'regular job' besides. His work is well-renown, published, and you would think that is his only source of income. I was surprised when I learned it wasn't. But he works his job daily and his treat to himself is working on his intarsia pieces. For him, it keeps it fresh and there is no pressure and he calls the shots and wouldn't have his life any other way. I admire him and I am happy to see that someone can have such a wonderful outlook on his own life. It really makes me happy to see.
> 
> For myself, I enjoy doing woodworking and creating as my business. I never get sick of it. As some of you know, I also paint and it seems to me that if I find myself getting caught up in one aspect of my work or business, there are several other choices I have in which I can switch gears and do something different. And then there is always something new to learn. I guess that is why I like coming here so much. I love to see what everyone else is up to and I learn so much from seeing their interpretations and creativity. It makes me want to stretch farther and get out of my comfort zone and try some new things.
> 
> I saw the project in the gallery yesterday called "Nude on Wood: My Wife" by Div where his wife had done a beautiful painting on a pretty piece of wood he had. The painting portrayed a woman in an impressionistic style which reminded me of Monet. It was simple, yet beautiful and I caught myself looking at it for a long time. I do that with wood pieces and projects also. I see some of the projects in the gallery and I find myself gazing at them as they take me to another place. I guess that is what art is all about.
> 
> With working for the magazine and as a designer, I live under the 'what have you done for me lately' way of thinking. No matter how popular or well-received a project or pattern is, it will run its course and soon people will be looking for something even better then next time around. I don't consider this a bad thing. It is the nature of the beast and it forces me to not sit on my laurels and get out there and *think*. It keeps my job fresh and exciting and as rewarding as it was when I was first published. It also helps me reach my potential. (Do we ever reach our full potential? I really don't think so.) I'll rephrase that - it helps me reach a higher level.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my editor wants the little dresser tray for the magazine. This was great, but it was a bit of a double-edged sward. I had lots of positive response from the pattern since I presented it this weekend and people wanted the plans as soon as I could write them. However, it will now be under the holding period that I had talked about before and I would not be able to offer it for at least several months. There was one customer in particular that was emailing me for the plans, saying (kiddingly) he would be at my door until I get them done because his wife loves the tray. I have the undesirable task of emailing him today to let him know that I can't provide plans to it until a much later date. I will direct him to the magazine, so he can get them a little sooner, but somehow I don't feel that will be a great consolation to him. I did, however, say when I showed the piece that it was subject to approval by the magazine, so I think I gave a good heads-up to everyone. Somehow I don't think that will help. I really hate disappointing people.
> 
> It is a shame that it put a little damper on things. On the very positive side, it will drive me to create more types of similar projects and get me really moving. I am thrilled that my editor feels it is good enough to be featured. It seems that even after all the years of having things published, I never take it for granted and I am relieved and proud and joyful each and every time something is accepted. I try to look for new ideas and combine different woodworking techniques and try to get people interested so that they stretch a little.
> 
> I was so pleased to hear from several people - both on the comments and in private emails - that they were going to drag out their old scroll saws and maybe give them a try again after seeing my projects. I also have had several questions regarding scroll sawing which made me see that I have increased awareness in some of an aspect of woodworking that they may not have thought about in a while, or ever. It felt good to answer questions and encourage others to give something new a try. That, my friends, means more then any paycheck to me! If I have inspired even one person, I have done a good job!
> 
> With that said, I had better get moving today. I find myself longing for some 'shop time' when I can do some cutting again, but I need to proof read some instructions, do computer work and also some book work for the business today. I also need to do some drawing so I have something to cut.  That's OK though, it will make that shop time all the sweeter when I get there!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and tries something new today!


Ljs inspires all of us that's why we're here. Good blog


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Territory*
> 
> "Unless you try to do something beyond what you have already mastered, you will never grow." - Ralph Waldo Emerson.
> 
> I read that quote the other day and I liked it so much that I posted it on my Facebook status. I like reading and finding little nuggets of wisdom like that because not only do they make us think a bit deeper, but they also can sometimes inspire us. Emerson is great for that. I also like Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) because he had a knack for stating the obvious. I love his directness.
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is a little thought for us to remember things like this. For being such a short phrase, these words are quite powerful.
> 
> We all like our comfort zones. We learn to do something, which at first may seem awkward, but for some reason or another we push to finish and in the process we become comfortable with our own abilities and finally we accomplish. There are great feelings associated with accomplishment. Feelings of pride and acceptance and sometimes even importance. I believe that most of us like to stay in these comfort zones and that is why doing something that is so familiar to us gives us so much pleasure. There is little stress and the rewards are pretty good. That is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> But what happens when we do something so many times that it becomes routine or mundane? After the initial exhilaration of discovering something new and exciting that we were able to do, sometimes it can become a bit stale and somehow loses the fun and sparkle. I guess it would depend on how often and how much time we are able to devote to it. If we only get a couple of hours a week in the shop, I would imagine that the anticipation of having the time to create would only add to the fun and satisfaction of the time spent there. For others, who do this for a living, the thrill of doing a certain type of work or project may lose its luster a little faster.
> 
> Many times I have had people say to me 'If I had to do this for a living, I would not like it and it would take the fun out of it'. There is one man I know in particular that said it recently. He is a wonderful intarsia artist and makes beautiful pieces. He does have a side business doing that, as he has a 'regular job' besides. His work is well-renown, published, and you would think that is his only source of income. I was surprised when I learned it wasn't. But he works his job daily and his treat to himself is working on his intarsia pieces. For him, it keeps it fresh and there is no pressure and he calls the shots and wouldn't have his life any other way. I admire him and I am happy to see that someone can have such a wonderful outlook on his own life. It really makes me happy to see.
> 
> For myself, I enjoy doing woodworking and creating as my business. I never get sick of it. As some of you know, I also paint and it seems to me that if I find myself getting caught up in one aspect of my work or business, there are several other choices I have in which I can switch gears and do something different. And then there is always something new to learn. I guess that is why I like coming here so much. I love to see what everyone else is up to and I learn so much from seeing their interpretations and creativity. It makes me want to stretch farther and get out of my comfort zone and try some new things.
> 
> I saw the project in the gallery yesterday called "Nude on Wood: My Wife" by Div where his wife had done a beautiful painting on a pretty piece of wood he had. The painting portrayed a woman in an impressionistic style which reminded me of Monet. It was simple, yet beautiful and I caught myself looking at it for a long time. I do that with wood pieces and projects also. I see some of the projects in the gallery and I find myself gazing at them as they take me to another place. I guess that is what art is all about.
> 
> With working for the magazine and as a designer, I live under the 'what have you done for me lately' way of thinking. No matter how popular or well-received a project or pattern is, it will run its course and soon people will be looking for something even better then next time around. I don't consider this a bad thing. It is the nature of the beast and it forces me to not sit on my laurels and get out there and *think*. It keeps my job fresh and exciting and as rewarding as it was when I was first published. It also helps me reach my potential. (Do we ever reach our full potential? I really don't think so.) I'll rephrase that - it helps me reach a higher level.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my editor wants the little dresser tray for the magazine. This was great, but it was a bit of a double-edged sward. I had lots of positive response from the pattern since I presented it this weekend and people wanted the plans as soon as I could write them. However, it will now be under the holding period that I had talked about before and I would not be able to offer it for at least several months. There was one customer in particular that was emailing me for the plans, saying (kiddingly) he would be at my door until I get them done because his wife loves the tray. I have the undesirable task of emailing him today to let him know that I can't provide plans to it until a much later date. I will direct him to the magazine, so he can get them a little sooner, but somehow I don't feel that will be a great consolation to him. I did, however, say when I showed the piece that it was subject to approval by the magazine, so I think I gave a good heads-up to everyone. Somehow I don't think that will help. I really hate disappointing people.
> 
> It is a shame that it put a little damper on things. On the very positive side, it will drive me to create more types of similar projects and get me really moving. I am thrilled that my editor feels it is good enough to be featured. It seems that even after all the years of having things published, I never take it for granted and I am relieved and proud and joyful each and every time something is accepted. I try to look for new ideas and combine different woodworking techniques and try to get people interested so that they stretch a little.
> 
> I was so pleased to hear from several people - both on the comments and in private emails - that they were going to drag out their old scroll saws and maybe give them a try again after seeing my projects. I also have had several questions regarding scroll sawing which made me see that I have increased awareness in some of an aspect of woodworking that they may not have thought about in a while, or ever. It felt good to answer questions and encourage others to give something new a try. That, my friends, means more then any paycheck to me! If I have inspired even one person, I have done a good job!
> 
> With that said, I had better get moving today. I find myself longing for some 'shop time' when I can do some cutting again, but I need to proof read some instructions, do computer work and also some book work for the business today. I also need to do some drawing so I have something to cut.  That's OK though, it will make that shop time all the sweeter when I get there!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and tries something new today!


this was a good blog Sheila (thow long for me but don´t stop them it´s your way )
I think you allready had inspired more than a few 
I like the qote from R W E in the first line

Take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Territory*
> 
> "Unless you try to do something beyond what you have already mastered, you will never grow." - Ralph Waldo Emerson.
> 
> I read that quote the other day and I liked it so much that I posted it on my Facebook status. I like reading and finding little nuggets of wisdom like that because not only do they make us think a bit deeper, but they also can sometimes inspire us. Emerson is great for that. I also like Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) because he had a knack for stating the obvious. I love his directness.
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is a little thought for us to remember things like this. For being such a short phrase, these words are quite powerful.
> 
> We all like our comfort zones. We learn to do something, which at first may seem awkward, but for some reason or another we push to finish and in the process we become comfortable with our own abilities and finally we accomplish. There are great feelings associated with accomplishment. Feelings of pride and acceptance and sometimes even importance. I believe that most of us like to stay in these comfort zones and that is why doing something that is so familiar to us gives us so much pleasure. There is little stress and the rewards are pretty good. That is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> But what happens when we do something so many times that it becomes routine or mundane? After the initial exhilaration of discovering something new and exciting that we were able to do, sometimes it can become a bit stale and somehow loses the fun and sparkle. I guess it would depend on how often and how much time we are able to devote to it. If we only get a couple of hours a week in the shop, I would imagine that the anticipation of having the time to create would only add to the fun and satisfaction of the time spent there. For others, who do this for a living, the thrill of doing a certain type of work or project may lose its luster a little faster.
> 
> Many times I have had people say to me 'If I had to do this for a living, I would not like it and it would take the fun out of it'. There is one man I know in particular that said it recently. He is a wonderful intarsia artist and makes beautiful pieces. He does have a side business doing that, as he has a 'regular job' besides. His work is well-renown, published, and you would think that is his only source of income. I was surprised when I learned it wasn't. But he works his job daily and his treat to himself is working on his intarsia pieces. For him, it keeps it fresh and there is no pressure and he calls the shots and wouldn't have his life any other way. I admire him and I am happy to see that someone can have such a wonderful outlook on his own life. It really makes me happy to see.
> 
> For myself, I enjoy doing woodworking and creating as my business. I never get sick of it. As some of you know, I also paint and it seems to me that if I find myself getting caught up in one aspect of my work or business, there are several other choices I have in which I can switch gears and do something different. And then there is always something new to learn. I guess that is why I like coming here so much. I love to see what everyone else is up to and I learn so much from seeing their interpretations and creativity. It makes me want to stretch farther and get out of my comfort zone and try some new things.
> 
> I saw the project in the gallery yesterday called "Nude on Wood: My Wife" by Div where his wife had done a beautiful painting on a pretty piece of wood he had. The painting portrayed a woman in an impressionistic style which reminded me of Monet. It was simple, yet beautiful and I caught myself looking at it for a long time. I do that with wood pieces and projects also. I see some of the projects in the gallery and I find myself gazing at them as they take me to another place. I guess that is what art is all about.
> 
> With working for the magazine and as a designer, I live under the 'what have you done for me lately' way of thinking. No matter how popular or well-received a project or pattern is, it will run its course and soon people will be looking for something even better then next time around. I don't consider this a bad thing. It is the nature of the beast and it forces me to not sit on my laurels and get out there and *think*. It keeps my job fresh and exciting and as rewarding as it was when I was first published. It also helps me reach my potential. (Do we ever reach our full potential? I really don't think so.) I'll rephrase that - it helps me reach a higher level.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my editor wants the little dresser tray for the magazine. This was great, but it was a bit of a double-edged sward. I had lots of positive response from the pattern since I presented it this weekend and people wanted the plans as soon as I could write them. However, it will now be under the holding period that I had talked about before and I would not be able to offer it for at least several months. There was one customer in particular that was emailing me for the plans, saying (kiddingly) he would be at my door until I get them done because his wife loves the tray. I have the undesirable task of emailing him today to let him know that I can't provide plans to it until a much later date. I will direct him to the magazine, so he can get them a little sooner, but somehow I don't feel that will be a great consolation to him. I did, however, say when I showed the piece that it was subject to approval by the magazine, so I think I gave a good heads-up to everyone. Somehow I don't think that will help. I really hate disappointing people.
> 
> It is a shame that it put a little damper on things. On the very positive side, it will drive me to create more types of similar projects and get me really moving. I am thrilled that my editor feels it is good enough to be featured. It seems that even after all the years of having things published, I never take it for granted and I am relieved and proud and joyful each and every time something is accepted. I try to look for new ideas and combine different woodworking techniques and try to get people interested so that they stretch a little.
> 
> I was so pleased to hear from several people - both on the comments and in private emails - that they were going to drag out their old scroll saws and maybe give them a try again after seeing my projects. I also have had several questions regarding scroll sawing which made me see that I have increased awareness in some of an aspect of woodworking that they may not have thought about in a while, or ever. It felt good to answer questions and encourage others to give something new a try. That, my friends, means more then any paycheck to me! If I have inspired even one person, I have done a good job!
> 
> With that said, I had better get moving today. I find myself longing for some 'shop time' when I can do some cutting again, but I need to proof read some instructions, do computer work and also some book work for the business today. I also need to do some drawing so I have something to cut.  That's OK though, it will make that shop time all the sweeter when I get there!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and tries something new today!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Necessity Breeds Invention*

It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.

I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.

So back to the story . . . .

As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.

So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.

I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.

Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.

He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."

Well, that got his attention.

He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.

So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)

So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw.  I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.

First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.


From Make Your Own Turn Buttons

Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.


From Make Your Own Turn Buttons

Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.


From Make Your Own Turn Buttons

Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.


From Make Your Own Turn Buttons

After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!


From Make Your Own Turn Buttons

I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.

I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.

I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


Thats it. I want a scroll saw.

Are there any plans on how to make one? I like making my own tools (see my drum sander blog).

Only joking, on the making one front, but if nothing else they do look a darn useful tool. Now I'm going to have to look away for a bit. For me the cycle usually goes.

1. See a tool I like. Think 'No I don't need that'.
2. See it again in another guise or used in a different way. Think 'No I can't afford that'.
3. See it again. Think 'Can I make one and save money that way?'. If I can start the project.
4. If not. Think about how useful it would be. Agonise.
5. Start thinking up reasons it would save time and effort.
6. Buy it or forget it.

I've seen some beautiful scroll saw work on LJ's. I don't think I'm up to those standards or have that level of patience but something that can make small useful things, welll….............

Great Blog, Shiela

ps The tool collecting is probably a man thing. The one who dies with the most tools wins!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


OK, Martyn . . . Here's a site that will blow your mind:
 
www.scrollsaws.com

Rick Hutchenson has hundreds (YES, Hundreds!) of scroll saws. He collects them and makes them too - foot powered ones made from wood! He has plans available if you are really ambitious. (But I wonder if you need a scrollsaw to make the scrollsaw? Hummm . . . .)

They call him "the animal" because he can scroll faster and more accurately than anyone most have seen. He scrolls a whole Noah's Ark scene *that you can fit on a dime!* He also turns, and does just about anything woodworking (times 100!) In his spare time he teaches others to burn down buildings (he was the fire chief of Grimes, IA for a while).

You'll want to pour yourself a cup of coffee or irish coffee and just sit back and look over his site and the scope of what he does. He was also a tester for many of the big tool companies like Delta and worked for Wood Magazine for quite a few years. And he is a funny and pleasant guy too. (No Wonder!) He has been a friend of mine since I got into this business and I just love and admire him so much (can you tell?)

I am glad you like the blog. I never know what I am going to write or if I should skip a day because I don't want people to be bored but once I get rolling, it just flows, it seems. I guess I'll keep writin' as long as you'all keep a' reading!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


Thanks, Shiela.

Just go with the flow.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


Sheila thank´s for the tip and the link
good to see there is coming pictures from you…....lol …. we just love pictures here on L J

Martyn just make a scrollsaw out of an old treadleSinger sewingmaschine
that shouldn´t be so hard to do )

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


Nice one, Dennis.


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


Wow cool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


Here you go, guys! Dennis, you can make one too. 


From Pedal Scroll Saw

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Necessity Breeds Invention*
> 
> It's funny how innovative we can be when we have to. I grew up with modest means and learned early in life not to waste things and to take care of what I have. Things didn't come easy for us so we had to use what we had and make it last. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is a good way to think for many reasons.
> 
> I had a friend who used to tell people he loved to lend me his tools because when he got them back, they were cleaned and looked like new again. This person had a shop that was every woodworker's nightmare. He was the kind of woodworker that bought tools mainly just to have them. He bought a full Incra Jig set up that I never saw him use once in the seven or so years I was associated with him. He had so many tools, it would make your head spin. He 'worked' out of a 2.5 car garage and you couldn't walk in there. In order to get to the particular tool you wanted, you had to move several other things and wade through - well, crap - to get to it. There wasn't one full set of anything, but several partials of each. Does that sound like anyone you may know? I used to cringe when he worked because I was waiting to call the ambulance because the work environment was such a mess and hazard that I figured it would only be a matter of time before a serious injury would occur. Fortunately that never happened - at least when I knew him.
> 
> So back to the story . . . .
> 
> As I have stated here, the past several days I have been trying to complete a project for the magazine that had been accepted a couple of weeks ago. It is a frame with a scroll sawn saying in the middle and overlays of little segmentation pieces all around. It is a cute, fun and whimsical project that I hope will generate some interest in doing some segmentation and then intarsia. Each little overlay is a mini-project in itself and not very intimidating. I think it is a great baby step to get someone started.
> 
> So one of the reasons I haven't finished and sent it on its way is that I can't seem to find any 'turn buttons' so that I can secure the center picture into the frame. I have been on this quest for about a week so far, and although I realize that I can probably get them mail order, they are worth about ten cents each and I don't feel like spending the base eight dollars or so for shipping them to me.
> 
> I first tried around town here at the two local hardware stores. When I didn't see them on the shelf, I inquired about them and got the look from the gentlemen as if I asked for a two-headed dragon. I tried to explain to them that they were the little pieces of metal that held the picture into place on the back with a screw and it swiveled into place, but unfortunately, I got the "she doesn't know what she is talking about - silly woman" look from both of them.
> 
> Now I have pretty much gotten over the initial lack of respect that most have for a woman in woodworking (I know you girls know what I am talking about). It really doesn't bother me, and sadly, I have kind of come to expect it. But this second guy kind of got to me. It was probably because of the frustration of not being able to find such a simple piece of hardware, but his attitude didn't help. He even tried to sell me mirror clips (the big clear plastic ones) and said that no one would know if I used these instead. Besides not fitting properly for what I was doing, they would have looked really dorky and stupid. So I did something I rarely do - I played the 'Contributing Editor' card.
> 
> He finally asked me "What do you need those for anyway?" and I casually said "Oh, I designed a frame for an article I am doing for the woodworking magazine I work for and need to show them done with the real thing."
> 
> Well, that got his attention.
> 
> He went on to ask what magazine and I went on answering his questions. I will admit that I laid it on a little thick, saying that I didn't want to show my readers the wrong hardware to use and have them have to rig the frame (which was true), but it was amazing how his attitude toward me changed. Sadly, this happens a lot. When I go into a lumber place or hardware store with any male by my side, they tend to migrate to the male and even when I make it evident that I am the one who needs their services, many still tend to look to him for the answers. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> So after making a trip to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes away and trying the stores there that may possible have the evasive turn buttons, I was still unable to find them. I wanted to finish up the project yesterday and call it a day so I decided that I was going to make my own turn buttons. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch and I even got the idea that I can make this as one of the free downloads on my site for others so they can make their own too, if necessary. After reading Martyn's blog yesterday, I realized that many of us are in rural situations and don't have the means to get things at a moments notice. I'm not living in Chicago anymore! (By the way - yay Hawks!)
> 
> So I made up a little mini-tutorial so you can make your own turn buttons on the scroll saw. I made 20 in about 10 minutes, and that was with taking pictures along the way.
> 
> First apply pattern to 1/8" plywood. Cut some scrap pieces of a similar size and apply double sided tape to them. Remove the backing on the tape and press the four pieces firmly together.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Select the proper size drill bit for the screw to fit in. In my case, it was 11/64ths. I use a brad point drill bit for the most accuracy.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Drill the holes in the turn buttons. Use a piece of scrap wood underneath so that there is minimal tear-out on the back of the bottom layer.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> Use a small scroll saw blade (I used a #2 reverse-tooth) and cut out the pieces. I cut the two end pieces first because I didn't apply the tape from end to end. This left less to remove when finishing cutting.
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> After separating the pieces and removing the tape, use a countersink bit to drill depressions in each turn button so the screw sits flush. After a quick hand-sanding, you are ready to go!
> 
> 
> From Make Your Own Turn Buttons
> 
> I guess I didn't take a 'final' picture, but you get the point. These will work fine in a pinch and are yet another reason to dust off your lonely little scroll saw and give it a run.
> 
> I know it is a simple process, but I figured all levels of woodworkers are here and I just wanted to show that when you can't find something - just make it! It cost nothing but a few minutes and then you can spend your time on your projects instead of driving all around town looking for something.
> 
> I will have pictures of the finished frame up by tomorrow, as I am doing all the final writing and photos today. Until then, happy woodworking!


that is a good one Sheila
I have seen this one before and they work very well
when you get the right tecnic (speed) with the foot
it´s already on my to do list with other footpowered tools
and the sanding maschine like Martyns 
but for now I just fiddle around with the basic handtools 
like cheisels , handplanes and layout tools 
nearly all my shop is packed down to the day we have sold
and can move to another place

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*

Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.

Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.

This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."

Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.

After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.

As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.

So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!

Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.


From Shop Pictures

Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.


From Shop Pictures

Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.


From Shop Pictures

I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)


From Shop Pictures

This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.


From Shop Pictures

My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.


From Shop Pictures

I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.

I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.

All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.

I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us. 

I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!

On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.

Happy Friday everyone! 
(Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


----------



## jstegall

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


I agree 100%...tools will not guarantee that you are a craftsperson. Only skill can do that. I like your shop just fine.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


I love your shop!!


----------



## charlie48

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


I also like your shop !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


Thanks, everyone! 
MrsN - when I saw your profile the other day about you getting a small corner to work in, I thought "she should see mine!" Somehow I thought we would make good friends!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


Sheila, I will never complain about only having a single garage to work in again. You acheive so much in such a small space. I'd go for the article about your shop in the magazine. Your editor is right, it will inspire people with limited resources.

Woodworking is not a competition (except when you enter one) and its not about who has the best or most expensive tools or shop. Its about doing what you can with what you've got.

I'm sure that some people out there think that my attempting the impossible pattern is being big headed. Its not, its just me trying to expand my experience, mind, abilities etc with what I'm lucky to have. I also hope to inspire other people to have a go. If I can do it so can you sort of attitude. As Stefang alluded to in a comment on a post of mine once, *the most important tool you have is your mind *and everyone has one of those. Like any other tool its what you do with it that counts. Some will acheive greater things, some lesser. It doesn't matter. In the end it comes down to looking at what you've done, with what you've got and thinking *'I did that'*

Thanks very much for a great blog.


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


Great shop


----------



## ScrollSawVideo

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


My long time friend continues to inspire others! Thanks.


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


Sheila, this is certainly one of the more unique shop spaces that I have had the distinct pleasure of touring. It looks like you have some nice tools to play with. A scrollsaw is one tool on my list that I just have not found either the space or the opportunity to add to my collection but it is on my wish list nonetheless.

Thanks for the pictures. It was both interesting and enjoyable to tour your shop.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


Sheila thank´s for the look into your shop
but it´s not how much space you have it just have to forfill 
what you like to do , of course if you want to build schooners 
you need a lot more space )
if you don´t belive me then take a look here, thats another
small workshop ,but what Dilo has accomplished there is unbelieveble

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/workshop

the other day there was one (can´t remember who) that posted a blog
about a shop where every maschine was downsiced so they match 
what she was doing , it is pens made on a lathe see if you can find it and take a look
its another cool shop deticated to what she needed

I liked your shopstool it´s very funny

have a great weekend Sheila

take care Dennis


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Big Things Coming From Small Places (My Shop)*
> 
> Last night when I was just about 'done' with stuff at somewhere around 10pm, I was picking around this site. I noticed that many of you had maps on your home pages which showed exactly where you lived. I liked that feature very much, as it helped me learn more about each woodworker and the proximity of his or her location.
> 
> Nova Scotia always sounded so exotic to me when I lived near Chicago. I pictured icebergs floating with little penguins and polar bears lounging on them and harp seals swimming freely in the ocean. When I first came here, it was far from what I had pictured in my mind, albeit beautiful. In actuality, it was much farther south than I had realized and just across the Bay of Fundy from Maine. As a matter of fact, the landscape is quite similar to the northern Maine coast and you would barely tell the difference when driving other than the ocean being on the other side.  So I proceeded to map my location for others to see when they were exploring the scope of the site.
> 
> This morning, I woke to a couple of responses to my mapping (something which I didn't even think would be noticed) and they requested pictures of my 'shop'. Well, that really caught me by surprise. I guess it is expected, because I myself love to see the pictures of all the shops of fellow woodworkers here. It is amazing to me to see all the cool tools, storage and space that people have to work with. There are so many incredible places that I thought, "No wonder they create such beautiful items."
> 
> Thinking about taking pictures of my 'shop' made me cringe. Due to some personal circumstances in my life the past several years, I am lucky to have a roof over my head - let alone a shop! (I said in the beginning that this would be a bit personal, but I am not going to go into it further than that, but it is the honest truth). To make a long story short, mine had a happy ending. I changed the circumstances in my life and as of last year, I have been back to the 'old Sheila' (so my friends have told me) and on the upswing. I now, however live in a small - although modern, peaceful and clean one bedroom apartment which is on the end of a sprawling ranch house across from the Meteghan River. The area is beautiful as I said, and although there isn't a lot of room, I love the surroundings and the peace that living here has brought to my life and it has been very conducive to my inspiration and productivity.
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the wonderful shops here on LJ, I felt quite silly when I thought about my workplace. Here I am a Contributing Editor to a national magazine and I probably have less room and less big tools than 98 percent of you. However, I am what I am, and I realize that it isn't the tools that make the craftsman (or craftswoman), but how we use them and what we produce that counts.
> 
> As I said before, I grew up with limited means. We weren't poor, but we certainly weren't considered 'upper-class'. I know I could have taken a different path in my life and made a ton of money doing something that I didn't like to do, but I studied classical piano in university and I chose to make designing and art and teaching my livelihood because it is what I truly love to do. I still think that I am much happier than some people I know with lots of money. So I stand by my choice and I am pleased with it.
> 
> So without further adieu . . . . ladies and gentlemen . . . . MY SHOP!
> 
> Here is the "nerve center" of most of my work - my DeWalt scroll saw and Sears craftsman drill press. It is located on the opposite side of the kitchen, which is behind the sofa.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Another view of my work station. ( I didn't notice when I took the picture that Richard, my short-haired orange tabby was in the background) This pic is from standing near the kitchen table.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> Every square inch is used for storage. In the cabinet I keep my little wood pieces, some finishing supplies, 1/3 sheet orbital sander, clamps, glue and sand paper. In the drawer are scroll saw blades, drill bits, scissors and tape.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also sew and made a little Chococat stool cover for my stool. It makes it fun and looks cool! (I love cats!)
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> This closet holds my cordless drill/circular saw/ kit, my router (I like using a laminate trimmer because it is smaller and easier to handle for me), my Dremel and accessories, router bit sets and other misc. things like computer wires, etc.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> My other closet holds some thin boards that I use for ornaments and small boxes and plaques. The shelves opposite also hold small boards for little projects.
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> I also have several pieces of dressed boards of a variety of hard wood that I keep in my bedroom. I keep the boards flat under the dresser and also on top of the longer dresser and on a deacon's bench I have in there. Most of the boards are under six feet long so they fit well laid flat. I keep gallon sized water jugs on top of them to keep the boards from twisting and it does work pretty well. I do admit that if you go in there you know I do woodworking, but when you are in the rest of the house, you really wouldn't know.
> 
> I didn't do a 'fast cleanup' just for the pictures. I clean things up with a quick vacuum when I am done and that is that. Because the scroll saw uses tiny blades, there really isn't a great deal of dust. I do the routing and sanding on the front deck so there isn't dust there. All the dressing and planing of the wood is done at my friend Bernie's shop. Bernie is a master craftsman and lives in Digby which is about 45 minutes north of me and he has built over 100 houses and literally thousands of pieces of furniture. He is 'retired' now and works in his shop six days a week from 7am until 5pm at night. I first met him when I lived in Digby and needed some planing done. He gave me the key to his shop shortly afterword and I have full use of all of his tools whenever I want. It is people like that who make this world a great place. I love woodworkers so much. He has taught me a lot and I must say I have even taught him a couple of things from time to time which really makes me proud.
> 
> All in all, it works for me. I am getting back on my feet and saving to get my own place again and you can bet it will be a place with a nice shop. But for now, I feel very fortunate with what I have and it hasn't seemed to stop me from being productive. This has been one of the most productive years I have ever had.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that good things can come from small places. We just have to learn to use what we have to make it work for us.
> 
> I hope I didn't disappoint you guys too much. My editor wanted me to write an article about my little shop and he thinks it may inspire those with small spaces and limited means. After writing this blog entry, I may just do that. I hope that seeing how I do things lets others in similar circumstances know that there is always a way!
> 
> On another note, I am posting my latest project after I am done with this. This will be going to the magazine and shows the finished turn buttons that I worked on yesterday. If you want to see them in place, I will have pictures in my project section.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> (Every day is Friday when you love what you do!)


Thanks for this, and all your other great blogs, Sheila. Welcome to LJ's!!
As far as shop size, if I could afford any type shop I wanted, it would still be a small one… Less steps!!
It's you who makes your shop work…


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Days are Just Frustrating*

Did you ever get out of bed and before you were done with your first cup of coffee wish you could start the day over again? I guess it happens to all of us from time to time. I guess this blog isn't going to be too much about woodworking today, but it does have to do with running a woodworking business and all that entails, so I forewarn you if you are looking for a tip or to see a project, this may not be the place - at least for today.

I promise this won't turn into too much a rant. (maybe a little whining though!) However, I may vent a little frustration. After all, if I were Mary Sunshine every day it would probably make everyone sick and want to slap me.  I guess those of you who also run a business can relate to much of what I am going to say - we have our good days and we have our not so good days. It is only 7:30 here on a Saturday morning and I have only been up for a little over an hour and already my stress bucket is pretty full. I wonder how I will be by tonight?

Over the years, I have learned not to sweat the small stuff. Life has taken me on a winding path so far and after seeing and experiencing some not so nice things, I learn that getting upset about little things can be classified as over reacting. I try generally to be a positive person. What's a little rain? Or even a storm now and then? As long as you are able to keep reasonably dry you should be ok. I wait for the big ones to run for cover. I try not to worry about what may be and think more about what is. I think that is a healthier way to do things.

So anyway, I spent most of yesterday writing articles and working on my web site. Having a web site can be a full time job in itself. As I said earlier, I have been pretty productive this year. I have had many new designs both for the magazine and also for my personal sales and wholesalers and with that comes the job of managing everything. My partner is great with computers, and blissfully he has taken over much of the web site work and maintenance. We make a good team because he does a lot of the higher technical stuff (I am a lower level tech than he is!) and I do most of the PR (I am the 'yakkity' one who likes to socialize and write the introductions, updates and correspondence with others - I bet you couldn't tell!) So it balances out pretty well.

In any case, I spent yesterday updating my part of the site. I had eleven new products to upload, including writing enticing descriptions for them as well as adding some pictures and stuff into the Customer's Gallery and writing a new News page and composing a bulk email to go out to customers who signed up for updates (this is voluntary and I don't send stuff to people who don't ask for it). I also polished and uploaded two new free articles for them to download. We had just updated the site about 2-3 weeks ago, but this one was a much better one with lots more new stuff. I was really excited about it.

So after working on the computer until almost 11pm last night, everything was ready to go. Everything on the site was up and running and the test email was ready to send (I always send one to myself first to make sure that everything looks good and works properly). So I send the email and thought when it was OK, I would send it to the 800+ customers on the list and go to bed. I hit the send button and usually it pops right up in my email box within seconds. So I waited. And I went for a glass of milk. And I waited. And I went to brush my teeth. And I waited. The screen was stuck on 'Sending messages - please wait' for over half an hour and no email arrived. I tried rebooting and resending, but it was stuck on that screen. I copied and pasted the email into a new one and tried to resend and the same thing happened. This time it was past midnight and I thought, OK, it will go in the morning.

So I get up this morning and still no email. I get online with customer support chat from my host and they said that I was running old software (which was THEIR software) and they had problems with the bulk emails there. They were working on it. So NOW I am getting frustrated. I asked why I wasn't asked to upgrade when the new software was available and she said she didn't know. I have been working with that host for over seven years now and the site is on a kind of template. It is OK for someone new, but quite restrictive and we have been overriding many of the HTML things to make it look and perform better. So I was still pretty calm and asked her to upgrade me. She said I have to write them and send in a consent and back up my whole site and transfer it over. And I thought . . . . WOW! It was like being hit in the face with a pie like you see in the old TV shows.

Now as I said, I am pretty big on technology. I have Windows7 64 bit, and keep everything up to date. I certainly would have taken the opportunity to upgrade my software if I was told I needed to. My partner has been at me since we started really working on the site this year to change to a new host and get off the template. I know he is right, but I have over 400 products and things that have to be moved, changed and reuploaded along with the pictures and all that building a site entails. My site has been doing well this year and shows the care and attention we have been offering it. I had more in sales the first three months of this year than in 2008 and 2009 combined. It has become a integral part of my sales and I have been really proud of the work we have done on it. The thought of scrapping it and starting over just seems like looking up at Mt. Fugi to me.

So I left the conversation with the help line politely, not knowing when I will be able to send my email out. I put in a request for the upgrade on the software, but I cringe at the thought of what that will entail. I am almost ready to jump on my partner's wagon and scrap the whole thing and start from scratch.  I still have the unpleasant task of breaking the news to him, too. I am sure since he will be doing most of the gut work, it won't make his day either.

So with that said, my rant is over. It is funny how you think when you are going to do woodworking full time you think you are going to do just that - woodworking full time. Unfortunately, there are other things like book work, purchasing, marketing, and the other things that go with running a business that get in the way - not to mention cooking, laundry, cleaning and well . . . . life! I haven't been able to draw in over a week and I haven't worked on the saw since Tuesday or so when I cut the frame out. It isn't because I have been goofing off, either. I read the blog by kolwdwrkr called "Get Away Sometime" and I was really glad he posted it. It reminded me that as with anything in life, if you have too much of a good thing, it sometimes isn't that good. Sometimes we need to change gears and do something unrelated so we can refresh our mind and soul. It was a great post.

I have some family stuff to do today and as I look out the sun is shining and it is beautiful. Besides my quest for turn buttons and a couple of trips for groceries, I haven't been out in a couple of weeks except for a funeral of a friends grandma. I can't really call that recreational time off. I live 2 km from the ocean and haven't had a nice walk on the beach this year yet. I think the time to plan a short road trip is in order. I probably won't be able to go until next weekend, with today's responsibility, but I think it is time to take the top down on the 'ole Mustang and crank the music and let her stretch her wheels and go for a ride. I need a day where the only wood I will be looking at is still living and growing.

Life is too short.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Days are Just Frustrating*
> 
> Did you ever get out of bed and before you were done with your first cup of coffee wish you could start the day over again? I guess it happens to all of us from time to time. I guess this blog isn't going to be too much about woodworking today, but it does have to do with running a woodworking business and all that entails, so I forewarn you if you are looking for a tip or to see a project, this may not be the place - at least for today.
> 
> I promise this won't turn into too much a rant. (maybe a little whining though!) However, I may vent a little frustration. After all, if I were Mary Sunshine every day it would probably make everyone sick and want to slap me.  I guess those of you who also run a business can relate to much of what I am going to say - we have our good days and we have our not so good days. It is only 7:30 here on a Saturday morning and I have only been up for a little over an hour and already my stress bucket is pretty full. I wonder how I will be by tonight?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned not to sweat the small stuff. Life has taken me on a winding path so far and after seeing and experiencing some not so nice things, I learn that getting upset about little things can be classified as over reacting. I try generally to be a positive person. What's a little rain? Or even a storm now and then? As long as you are able to keep reasonably dry you should be ok. I wait for the big ones to run for cover. I try not to worry about what may be and think more about what is. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> So anyway, I spent most of yesterday writing articles and working on my web site. Having a web site can be a full time job in itself. As I said earlier, I have been pretty productive this year. I have had many new designs both for the magazine and also for my personal sales and wholesalers and with that comes the job of managing everything. My partner is great with computers, and blissfully he has taken over much of the web site work and maintenance. We make a good team because he does a lot of the higher technical stuff (I am a lower level tech than he is!) and I do most of the PR (I am the 'yakkity' one who likes to socialize and write the introductions, updates and correspondence with others - I bet you couldn't tell!) So it balances out pretty well.
> 
> In any case, I spent yesterday updating my part of the site. I had eleven new products to upload, including writing enticing descriptions for them as well as adding some pictures and stuff into the Customer's Gallery and writing a new News page and composing a bulk email to go out to customers who signed up for updates (this is voluntary and I don't send stuff to people who don't ask for it). I also polished and uploaded two new free articles for them to download. We had just updated the site about 2-3 weeks ago, but this one was a much better one with lots more new stuff. I was really excited about it.
> 
> So after working on the computer until almost 11pm last night, everything was ready to go. Everything on the site was up and running and the test email was ready to send (I always send one to myself first to make sure that everything looks good and works properly). So I send the email and thought when it was OK, I would send it to the 800+ customers on the list and go to bed. I hit the send button and usually it pops right up in my email box within seconds. So I waited. And I went for a glass of milk. And I waited. And I went to brush my teeth. And I waited. The screen was stuck on 'Sending messages - please wait' for over half an hour and no email arrived. I tried rebooting and resending, but it was stuck on that screen. I copied and pasted the email into a new one and tried to resend and the same thing happened. This time it was past midnight and I thought, OK, it will go in the morning.
> 
> So I get up this morning and still no email. I get online with customer support chat from my host and they said that I was running old software (which was THEIR software) and they had problems with the bulk emails there. They were working on it. So NOW I am getting frustrated. I asked why I wasn't asked to upgrade when the new software was available and she said she didn't know. I have been working with that host for over seven years now and the site is on a kind of template. It is OK for someone new, but quite restrictive and we have been overriding many of the HTML things to make it look and perform better. So I was still pretty calm and asked her to upgrade me. She said I have to write them and send in a consent and back up my whole site and transfer it over. And I thought . . . . WOW! It was like being hit in the face with a pie like you see in the old TV shows.
> 
> Now as I said, I am pretty big on technology. I have Windows7 64 bit, and keep everything up to date. I certainly would have taken the opportunity to upgrade my software if I was told I needed to. My partner has been at me since we started really working on the site this year to change to a new host and get off the template. I know he is right, but I have over 400 products and things that have to be moved, changed and reuploaded along with the pictures and all that building a site entails. My site has been doing well this year and shows the care and attention we have been offering it. I had more in sales the first three months of this year than in 2008 and 2009 combined. It has become a integral part of my sales and I have been really proud of the work we have done on it. The thought of scrapping it and starting over just seems like looking up at Mt. Fugi to me.
> 
> So I left the conversation with the help line politely, not knowing when I will be able to send my email out. I put in a request for the upgrade on the software, but I cringe at the thought of what that will entail. I am almost ready to jump on my partner's wagon and scrap the whole thing and start from scratch.  I still have the unpleasant task of breaking the news to him, too. I am sure since he will be doing most of the gut work, it won't make his day either.
> 
> So with that said, my rant is over. It is funny how you think when you are going to do woodworking full time you think you are going to do just that - woodworking full time. Unfortunately, there are other things like book work, purchasing, marketing, and the other things that go with running a business that get in the way - not to mention cooking, laundry, cleaning and well . . . . life! I haven't been able to draw in over a week and I haven't worked on the saw since Tuesday or so when I cut the frame out. It isn't because I have been goofing off, either. I read the blog by kolwdwrkr called "Get Away Sometime" and I was really glad he posted it. It reminded me that as with anything in life, if you have too much of a good thing, it sometimes isn't that good. Sometimes we need to change gears and do something unrelated so we can refresh our mind and soul. It was a great post.
> 
> I have some family stuff to do today and as I look out the sun is shining and it is beautiful. Besides my quest for turn buttons and a couple of trips for groceries, I haven't been out in a couple of weeks except for a funeral of a friends grandma. I can't really call that recreational time off. I live 2 km from the ocean and haven't had a nice walk on the beach this year yet. I think the time to plan a short road trip is in order. I probably won't be able to go until next weekend, with today's responsibility, but I think it is time to take the top down on the 'ole Mustang and crank the music and let her stretch her wheels and go for a ride. I need a day where the only wood I will be looking at is still living and growing.
> 
> Life is too short.


I now find I'm on LJ's, Facebook etc so much I'm not doing enough woodwork. I'll stop right….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Days are Just Frustrating*
> 
> Did you ever get out of bed and before you were done with your first cup of coffee wish you could start the day over again? I guess it happens to all of us from time to time. I guess this blog isn't going to be too much about woodworking today, but it does have to do with running a woodworking business and all that entails, so I forewarn you if you are looking for a tip or to see a project, this may not be the place - at least for today.
> 
> I promise this won't turn into too much a rant. (maybe a little whining though!) However, I may vent a little frustration. After all, if I were Mary Sunshine every day it would probably make everyone sick and want to slap me.  I guess those of you who also run a business can relate to much of what I am going to say - we have our good days and we have our not so good days. It is only 7:30 here on a Saturday morning and I have only been up for a little over an hour and already my stress bucket is pretty full. I wonder how I will be by tonight?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned not to sweat the small stuff. Life has taken me on a winding path so far and after seeing and experiencing some not so nice things, I learn that getting upset about little things can be classified as over reacting. I try generally to be a positive person. What's a little rain? Or even a storm now and then? As long as you are able to keep reasonably dry you should be ok. I wait for the big ones to run for cover. I try not to worry about what may be and think more about what is. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> So anyway, I spent most of yesterday writing articles and working on my web site. Having a web site can be a full time job in itself. As I said earlier, I have been pretty productive this year. I have had many new designs both for the magazine and also for my personal sales and wholesalers and with that comes the job of managing everything. My partner is great with computers, and blissfully he has taken over much of the web site work and maintenance. We make a good team because he does a lot of the higher technical stuff (I am a lower level tech than he is!) and I do most of the PR (I am the 'yakkity' one who likes to socialize and write the introductions, updates and correspondence with others - I bet you couldn't tell!) So it balances out pretty well.
> 
> In any case, I spent yesterday updating my part of the site. I had eleven new products to upload, including writing enticing descriptions for them as well as adding some pictures and stuff into the Customer's Gallery and writing a new News page and composing a bulk email to go out to customers who signed up for updates (this is voluntary and I don't send stuff to people who don't ask for it). I also polished and uploaded two new free articles for them to download. We had just updated the site about 2-3 weeks ago, but this one was a much better one with lots more new stuff. I was really excited about it.
> 
> So after working on the computer until almost 11pm last night, everything was ready to go. Everything on the site was up and running and the test email was ready to send (I always send one to myself first to make sure that everything looks good and works properly). So I send the email and thought when it was OK, I would send it to the 800+ customers on the list and go to bed. I hit the send button and usually it pops right up in my email box within seconds. So I waited. And I went for a glass of milk. And I waited. And I went to brush my teeth. And I waited. The screen was stuck on 'Sending messages - please wait' for over half an hour and no email arrived. I tried rebooting and resending, but it was stuck on that screen. I copied and pasted the email into a new one and tried to resend and the same thing happened. This time it was past midnight and I thought, OK, it will go in the morning.
> 
> So I get up this morning and still no email. I get online with customer support chat from my host and they said that I was running old software (which was THEIR software) and they had problems with the bulk emails there. They were working on it. So NOW I am getting frustrated. I asked why I wasn't asked to upgrade when the new software was available and she said she didn't know. I have been working with that host for over seven years now and the site is on a kind of template. It is OK for someone new, but quite restrictive and we have been overriding many of the HTML things to make it look and perform better. So I was still pretty calm and asked her to upgrade me. She said I have to write them and send in a consent and back up my whole site and transfer it over. And I thought . . . . WOW! It was like being hit in the face with a pie like you see in the old TV shows.
> 
> Now as I said, I am pretty big on technology. I have Windows7 64 bit, and keep everything up to date. I certainly would have taken the opportunity to upgrade my software if I was told I needed to. My partner has been at me since we started really working on the site this year to change to a new host and get off the template. I know he is right, but I have over 400 products and things that have to be moved, changed and reuploaded along with the pictures and all that building a site entails. My site has been doing well this year and shows the care and attention we have been offering it. I had more in sales the first three months of this year than in 2008 and 2009 combined. It has become a integral part of my sales and I have been really proud of the work we have done on it. The thought of scrapping it and starting over just seems like looking up at Mt. Fugi to me.
> 
> So I left the conversation with the help line politely, not knowing when I will be able to send my email out. I put in a request for the upgrade on the software, but I cringe at the thought of what that will entail. I am almost ready to jump on my partner's wagon and scrap the whole thing and start from scratch.  I still have the unpleasant task of breaking the news to him, too. I am sure since he will be doing most of the gut work, it won't make his day either.
> 
> So with that said, my rant is over. It is funny how you think when you are going to do woodworking full time you think you are going to do just that - woodworking full time. Unfortunately, there are other things like book work, purchasing, marketing, and the other things that go with running a business that get in the way - not to mention cooking, laundry, cleaning and well . . . . life! I haven't been able to draw in over a week and I haven't worked on the saw since Tuesday or so when I cut the frame out. It isn't because I have been goofing off, either. I read the blog by kolwdwrkr called "Get Away Sometime" and I was really glad he posted it. It reminded me that as with anything in life, if you have too much of a good thing, it sometimes isn't that good. Sometimes we need to change gears and do something unrelated so we can refresh our mind and soul. It was a great post.
> 
> I have some family stuff to do today and as I look out the sun is shining and it is beautiful. Besides my quest for turn buttons and a couple of trips for groceries, I haven't been out in a couple of weeks except for a funeral of a friends grandma. I can't really call that recreational time off. I live 2 km from the ocean and haven't had a nice walk on the beach this year yet. I think the time to plan a short road trip is in order. I probably won't be able to go until next weekend, with today's responsibility, but I think it is time to take the top down on the 'ole Mustang and crank the music and let her stretch her wheels and go for a ride. I need a day where the only wood I will be looking at is still living and growing.
> 
> Life is too short.


Doubtful, Martyn, doubtful.

I don't know about you, but it helps me keep in touch with my kids and all my friends in the States and my woodworking friends in several different countries. (wow- that sounds la-dee-da! sorry!)

I like keeping touch with others that have the same interests. It's a hell of a lot better than TV.  My computer is my 'window to the world!'

I actually think I get MORE done when talking to others. The enthusiasm helps fuel the creativity and production!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Days are Just Frustrating*
> 
> Did you ever get out of bed and before you were done with your first cup of coffee wish you could start the day over again? I guess it happens to all of us from time to time. I guess this blog isn't going to be too much about woodworking today, but it does have to do with running a woodworking business and all that entails, so I forewarn you if you are looking for a tip or to see a project, this may not be the place - at least for today.
> 
> I promise this won't turn into too much a rant. (maybe a little whining though!) However, I may vent a little frustration. After all, if I were Mary Sunshine every day it would probably make everyone sick and want to slap me.  I guess those of you who also run a business can relate to much of what I am going to say - we have our good days and we have our not so good days. It is only 7:30 here on a Saturday morning and I have only been up for a little over an hour and already my stress bucket is pretty full. I wonder how I will be by tonight?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned not to sweat the small stuff. Life has taken me on a winding path so far and after seeing and experiencing some not so nice things, I learn that getting upset about little things can be classified as over reacting. I try generally to be a positive person. What's a little rain? Or even a storm now and then? As long as you are able to keep reasonably dry you should be ok. I wait for the big ones to run for cover. I try not to worry about what may be and think more about what is. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> So anyway, I spent most of yesterday writing articles and working on my web site. Having a web site can be a full time job in itself. As I said earlier, I have been pretty productive this year. I have had many new designs both for the magazine and also for my personal sales and wholesalers and with that comes the job of managing everything. My partner is great with computers, and blissfully he has taken over much of the web site work and maintenance. We make a good team because he does a lot of the higher technical stuff (I am a lower level tech than he is!) and I do most of the PR (I am the 'yakkity' one who likes to socialize and write the introductions, updates and correspondence with others - I bet you couldn't tell!) So it balances out pretty well.
> 
> In any case, I spent yesterday updating my part of the site. I had eleven new products to upload, including writing enticing descriptions for them as well as adding some pictures and stuff into the Customer's Gallery and writing a new News page and composing a bulk email to go out to customers who signed up for updates (this is voluntary and I don't send stuff to people who don't ask for it). I also polished and uploaded two new free articles for them to download. We had just updated the site about 2-3 weeks ago, but this one was a much better one with lots more new stuff. I was really excited about it.
> 
> So after working on the computer until almost 11pm last night, everything was ready to go. Everything on the site was up and running and the test email was ready to send (I always send one to myself first to make sure that everything looks good and works properly). So I send the email and thought when it was OK, I would send it to the 800+ customers on the list and go to bed. I hit the send button and usually it pops right up in my email box within seconds. So I waited. And I went for a glass of milk. And I waited. And I went to brush my teeth. And I waited. The screen was stuck on 'Sending messages - please wait' for over half an hour and no email arrived. I tried rebooting and resending, but it was stuck on that screen. I copied and pasted the email into a new one and tried to resend and the same thing happened. This time it was past midnight and I thought, OK, it will go in the morning.
> 
> So I get up this morning and still no email. I get online with customer support chat from my host and they said that I was running old software (which was THEIR software) and they had problems with the bulk emails there. They were working on it. So NOW I am getting frustrated. I asked why I wasn't asked to upgrade when the new software was available and she said she didn't know. I have been working with that host for over seven years now and the site is on a kind of template. It is OK for someone new, but quite restrictive and we have been overriding many of the HTML things to make it look and perform better. So I was still pretty calm and asked her to upgrade me. She said I have to write them and send in a consent and back up my whole site and transfer it over. And I thought . . . . WOW! It was like being hit in the face with a pie like you see in the old TV shows.
> 
> Now as I said, I am pretty big on technology. I have Windows7 64 bit, and keep everything up to date. I certainly would have taken the opportunity to upgrade my software if I was told I needed to. My partner has been at me since we started really working on the site this year to change to a new host and get off the template. I know he is right, but I have over 400 products and things that have to be moved, changed and reuploaded along with the pictures and all that building a site entails. My site has been doing well this year and shows the care and attention we have been offering it. I had more in sales the first three months of this year than in 2008 and 2009 combined. It has become a integral part of my sales and I have been really proud of the work we have done on it. The thought of scrapping it and starting over just seems like looking up at Mt. Fugi to me.
> 
> So I left the conversation with the help line politely, not knowing when I will be able to send my email out. I put in a request for the upgrade on the software, but I cringe at the thought of what that will entail. I am almost ready to jump on my partner's wagon and scrap the whole thing and start from scratch.  I still have the unpleasant task of breaking the news to him, too. I am sure since he will be doing most of the gut work, it won't make his day either.
> 
> So with that said, my rant is over. It is funny how you think when you are going to do woodworking full time you think you are going to do just that - woodworking full time. Unfortunately, there are other things like book work, purchasing, marketing, and the other things that go with running a business that get in the way - not to mention cooking, laundry, cleaning and well . . . . life! I haven't been able to draw in over a week and I haven't worked on the saw since Tuesday or so when I cut the frame out. It isn't because I have been goofing off, either. I read the blog by kolwdwrkr called "Get Away Sometime" and I was really glad he posted it. It reminded me that as with anything in life, if you have too much of a good thing, it sometimes isn't that good. Sometimes we need to change gears and do something unrelated so we can refresh our mind and soul. It was a great post.
> 
> I have some family stuff to do today and as I look out the sun is shining and it is beautiful. Besides my quest for turn buttons and a couple of trips for groceries, I haven't been out in a couple of weeks except for a funeral of a friends grandma. I can't really call that recreational time off. I live 2 km from the ocean and haven't had a nice walk on the beach this year yet. I think the time to plan a short road trip is in order. I probably won't be able to go until next weekend, with today's responsibility, but I think it is time to take the top down on the 'ole Mustang and crank the music and let her stretch her wheels and go for a ride. I need a day where the only wood I will be looking at is still living and growing.
> 
> Life is too short.


that walk on the beach sounds pretty good .

maybe some driftwood .
for a new project .

at 2 miles ,
go .

i'm 1,000 from it !


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Days are Just Frustrating*
> 
> Did you ever get out of bed and before you were done with your first cup of coffee wish you could start the day over again? I guess it happens to all of us from time to time. I guess this blog isn't going to be too much about woodworking today, but it does have to do with running a woodworking business and all that entails, so I forewarn you if you are looking for a tip or to see a project, this may not be the place - at least for today.
> 
> I promise this won't turn into too much a rant. (maybe a little whining though!) However, I may vent a little frustration. After all, if I were Mary Sunshine every day it would probably make everyone sick and want to slap me.  I guess those of you who also run a business can relate to much of what I am going to say - we have our good days and we have our not so good days. It is only 7:30 here on a Saturday morning and I have only been up for a little over an hour and already my stress bucket is pretty full. I wonder how I will be by tonight?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned not to sweat the small stuff. Life has taken me on a winding path so far and after seeing and experiencing some not so nice things, I learn that getting upset about little things can be classified as over reacting. I try generally to be a positive person. What's a little rain? Or even a storm now and then? As long as you are able to keep reasonably dry you should be ok. I wait for the big ones to run for cover. I try not to worry about what may be and think more about what is. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> So anyway, I spent most of yesterday writing articles and working on my web site. Having a web site can be a full time job in itself. As I said earlier, I have been pretty productive this year. I have had many new designs both for the magazine and also for my personal sales and wholesalers and with that comes the job of managing everything. My partner is great with computers, and blissfully he has taken over much of the web site work and maintenance. We make a good team because he does a lot of the higher technical stuff (I am a lower level tech than he is!) and I do most of the PR (I am the 'yakkity' one who likes to socialize and write the introductions, updates and correspondence with others - I bet you couldn't tell!) So it balances out pretty well.
> 
> In any case, I spent yesterday updating my part of the site. I had eleven new products to upload, including writing enticing descriptions for them as well as adding some pictures and stuff into the Customer's Gallery and writing a new News page and composing a bulk email to go out to customers who signed up for updates (this is voluntary and I don't send stuff to people who don't ask for it). I also polished and uploaded two new free articles for them to download. We had just updated the site about 2-3 weeks ago, but this one was a much better one with lots more new stuff. I was really excited about it.
> 
> So after working on the computer until almost 11pm last night, everything was ready to go. Everything on the site was up and running and the test email was ready to send (I always send one to myself first to make sure that everything looks good and works properly). So I send the email and thought when it was OK, I would send it to the 800+ customers on the list and go to bed. I hit the send button and usually it pops right up in my email box within seconds. So I waited. And I went for a glass of milk. And I waited. And I went to brush my teeth. And I waited. The screen was stuck on 'Sending messages - please wait' for over half an hour and no email arrived. I tried rebooting and resending, but it was stuck on that screen. I copied and pasted the email into a new one and tried to resend and the same thing happened. This time it was past midnight and I thought, OK, it will go in the morning.
> 
> So I get up this morning and still no email. I get online with customer support chat from my host and they said that I was running old software (which was THEIR software) and they had problems with the bulk emails there. They were working on it. So NOW I am getting frustrated. I asked why I wasn't asked to upgrade when the new software was available and she said she didn't know. I have been working with that host for over seven years now and the site is on a kind of template. It is OK for someone new, but quite restrictive and we have been overriding many of the HTML things to make it look and perform better. So I was still pretty calm and asked her to upgrade me. She said I have to write them and send in a consent and back up my whole site and transfer it over. And I thought . . . . WOW! It was like being hit in the face with a pie like you see in the old TV shows.
> 
> Now as I said, I am pretty big on technology. I have Windows7 64 bit, and keep everything up to date. I certainly would have taken the opportunity to upgrade my software if I was told I needed to. My partner has been at me since we started really working on the site this year to change to a new host and get off the template. I know he is right, but I have over 400 products and things that have to be moved, changed and reuploaded along with the pictures and all that building a site entails. My site has been doing well this year and shows the care and attention we have been offering it. I had more in sales the first three months of this year than in 2008 and 2009 combined. It has become a integral part of my sales and I have been really proud of the work we have done on it. The thought of scrapping it and starting over just seems like looking up at Mt. Fugi to me.
> 
> So I left the conversation with the help line politely, not knowing when I will be able to send my email out. I put in a request for the upgrade on the software, but I cringe at the thought of what that will entail. I am almost ready to jump on my partner's wagon and scrap the whole thing and start from scratch.  I still have the unpleasant task of breaking the news to him, too. I am sure since he will be doing most of the gut work, it won't make his day either.
> 
> So with that said, my rant is over. It is funny how you think when you are going to do woodworking full time you think you are going to do just that - woodworking full time. Unfortunately, there are other things like book work, purchasing, marketing, and the other things that go with running a business that get in the way - not to mention cooking, laundry, cleaning and well . . . . life! I haven't been able to draw in over a week and I haven't worked on the saw since Tuesday or so when I cut the frame out. It isn't because I have been goofing off, either. I read the blog by kolwdwrkr called "Get Away Sometime" and I was really glad he posted it. It reminded me that as with anything in life, if you have too much of a good thing, it sometimes isn't that good. Sometimes we need to change gears and do something unrelated so we can refresh our mind and soul. It was a great post.
> 
> I have some family stuff to do today and as I look out the sun is shining and it is beautiful. Besides my quest for turn buttons and a couple of trips for groceries, I haven't been out in a couple of weeks except for a funeral of a friends grandma. I can't really call that recreational time off. I live 2 km from the ocean and haven't had a nice walk on the beach this year yet. I think the time to plan a short road trip is in order. I probably won't be able to go until next weekend, with today's responsibility, but I think it is time to take the top down on the 'ole Mustang and crank the music and let her stretch her wheels and go for a ride. I need a day where the only wood I will be looking at is still living and growing.
> 
> Life is too short.


I feel your pain Sheila. I recently decided it was time to change things over for my photography business. When I am done I will have a shiny slick way to sell prints, and let people purchase more than one, in multiple sizes, in a single order - and make it easy for me to automate letting them know it's been shipped, with a tracking #!

In the meantime, I have 500+ images to integrate into the shopping cart system. $









Code:


#

!#@

This sort of pain is usually worth it


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Days Bring New Ideas*

With the new day comes new strength and new thoughts. - Eleanor Roosevelt. I read this quote and thought about it for a couple of minutes. It is short and to the point, but full of hope and a sense of adventure. The words are few, but very powerful.

My day yesterday didn't turn out so badly after all. I think it could have easily gone south, but all in all it was a good day. I learned a lot, got to reflect on some things, and also had an inspiration for another project. So how can that be bad?

Learning to deal with adversity is a very under rated trait, I believe. Let's face it, we all experience bumps in our road of life nearly every day. Some are little pebbles and some are downright craters. It isn't the number of bumps we come across that is important, I believe. It's how we react to and deal with them.

Now yesterday started off very bumpy for me with the internet things going on. As of today, my emails still have not gone out from my site. However, I am far calmer today regarding the issue because yesterday I did something about it. I am not the type to sweep my life's problems under the rug or hand them over to someone else and let them fix it. It just isn't my style. Call it impatience or control or whatever you like, but I don't think it is a bad thing. Many times I have people ask me 'How do you know how to do so many things?' and I usually reply 'Because I learned to do them for myself'. I realize that we can't do everything ourselves, but my somewhat impatient nature taught me at a young age that by the time you wait for someone else to fix something for you, you can usually fix it yourself. Not only does that alleviate the anxiety of waiting for something, but it also gives a sense of pride and accomplishment in learning a new skill. Thus began my career of being 'creative'.

My impatience of waiting for my site host to send my emails out caused me to look into the other alternatives I have regarding my site. I probably would have let it go if I were given a reasonable time frame, but with them not being able to give me any promise whatsoever as to when it would be fixed was unacceptable and for me the catalyst which forced me to take things into my own hands.

With the help of my partner, (who I must say took the 'no mail' news far better than I did!) we obtained a bulk email program, exported the list of contacts and sent the messages ourselves. We realize that it is a band-aid for now and doesn't ultimately solve the problem, but it worked for us for now and got things up and going in a good direction for now.

There was however a slight bump in that road too. As we were sending the list of 800 emails, we noticed that after the first hundred or so, the addresses started to show up as being unsent. At first there were a couple of spotty red 'x's' next to the names, but as you went down the list, it soon turned into ALL red 'x's', meaning the emails weren't sent. What the heck?

So we researched and found that GMail (my mail server) and most other mail accounts limit you to the number of emails you can send at a time and in a day so they can cut down with SPAM. Well, now what? Apparently if you send over 500 emails in a 24 hour period, they can and DO shut down your email account for 24 -72 hours. YIKES! It made sense to me, but I never knew that. So now what? This wasn't SPAM, as it was 800 people that actively ASKED me to notify them with sales and specials. Do I have to break down my list further and email in batches over several days? What a pain that would be!

So I read some more and I came across what they call Google APPS which was geared more for businesses and I think I am going to have to go that way. Apparently you can get a different type of account that will allow you up to 2000 emails sent per day. The kicker is that is cost I think $50 per year. I am not a cheap person, but like lots of people, money is tight so I am taking this under careful consideration. I even wrote the company for more information - a practice I rarely do because I, myself hate to get all the SPAM crap that comes with asking a mere question, but I felt it was important enough to warrant an email from me and give them my email address and (egad!) my phone number.

I am telling you this story because I realize that there are many small business people here on this list and I try to keep myself informed about these type of things but I must say I was thoroughly shocked when I heard of this limit. The thought of no email account for 24 hours is probably one of the worst punishments that Google could implement on someone like me and certainly got my immediate and full attention. I was pretty proud to see my mailing list growing to over 800. In fact, I want it to grow to 8000 one day (or 80,000 - why aim low?). As a business person growth is a very understandable goal. Little did I know that as that number climbed, I was heading closer and closer to the abyss in the Google SPAM department's eyes! So take heed fellow businesses! Look at your business and mail server and READ and LEARN its limitations. (Remember - Knowledge IS Power!) I will keep you posted on the issue and let you know what my ultimate action will be when I make that decision, so stayed tuned.

The rest of the day went pretty well. I got out of here for a couple of hours and had some things that needed attending to and the change of scenery did wonders. I had some work to do in a house that was located overlooking the ocean and although I wasn't quite on the beach, I was close enough to bask in its serenity and beauty. (I am planning a get away for next weekend. A road trip, if you will. The first of the year and one that I feel I have earned. It will just be for a day, and I don't know where I am going yet, but it is something to work toward the entire week and look forward to. I am excited just thinking about it!)

After returning home, I had some maintenance on my mailing list again and did some computer work. This time, though, there was no anxiety and it actually felt great to 'clean house' on my computer. When that was done, I began researching the next project that I will be creating. My next several projects will be geared toward Christmas again, as the catalog cutoff dates are usually sometime in July. The magazine cutoffs for the Christmas projects were late April so it just seems that I finished Christmas things. But as I told you earlier, they took four of my projects for publication so my Christmas projects are few. I did put a few new ornament sets up on the site with the new renovation of it and they are already selling well, so I had better get moving in that direction and do some more. I do feel excited and rejuvenated and raring to go. The projects will be nothing like Martyn's wonderful "Impossible Challenge", but they will be fun to do all the same.

So with that, I will get to it. Thanks for all the support you all have given me. My new favorite past time is to browse through the site and see what everyone is up to and what they are saying. I find the scope of the work absolutely incredible, from the beautiful duck inlay head board in the project section yesterday to the awesome photography that "tyskkvinna" has on her site to everything in between. I have been on other sites before, but never have I seen the wonderful scope of talent, as well as the personal friendship and caring for each other that I see here. It really is a great place.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Days Bring New Ideas*
> 
> With the new day comes new strength and new thoughts. - Eleanor Roosevelt. I read this quote and thought about it for a couple of minutes. It is short and to the point, but full of hope and a sense of adventure. The words are few, but very powerful.
> 
> My day yesterday didn't turn out so badly after all. I think it could have easily gone south, but all in all it was a good day. I learned a lot, got to reflect on some things, and also had an inspiration for another project. So how can that be bad?
> 
> Learning to deal with adversity is a very under rated trait, I believe. Let's face it, we all experience bumps in our road of life nearly every day. Some are little pebbles and some are downright craters. It isn't the number of bumps we come across that is important, I believe. It's how we react to and deal with them.
> 
> Now yesterday started off very bumpy for me with the internet things going on. As of today, my emails still have not gone out from my site. However, I am far calmer today regarding the issue because yesterday I did something about it. I am not the type to sweep my life's problems under the rug or hand them over to someone else and let them fix it. It just isn't my style. Call it impatience or control or whatever you like, but I don't think it is a bad thing. Many times I have people ask me 'How do you know how to do so many things?' and I usually reply 'Because I learned to do them for myself'. I realize that we can't do everything ourselves, but my somewhat impatient nature taught me at a young age that by the time you wait for someone else to fix something for you, you can usually fix it yourself. Not only does that alleviate the anxiety of waiting for something, but it also gives a sense of pride and accomplishment in learning a new skill. Thus began my career of being 'creative'.
> 
> My impatience of waiting for my site host to send my emails out caused me to look into the other alternatives I have regarding my site. I probably would have let it go if I were given a reasonable time frame, but with them not being able to give me any promise whatsoever as to when it would be fixed was unacceptable and for me the catalyst which forced me to take things into my own hands.
> 
> With the help of my partner, (who I must say took the 'no mail' news far better than I did!) we obtained a bulk email program, exported the list of contacts and sent the messages ourselves. We realize that it is a band-aid for now and doesn't ultimately solve the problem, but it worked for us for now and got things up and going in a good direction for now.
> 
> There was however a slight bump in that road too. As we were sending the list of 800 emails, we noticed that after the first hundred or so, the addresses started to show up as being unsent. At first there were a couple of spotty red 'x's' next to the names, but as you went down the list, it soon turned into ALL red 'x's', meaning the emails weren't sent. What the heck?
> 
> So we researched and found that GMail (my mail server) and most other mail accounts limit you to the number of emails you can send at a time and in a day so they can cut down with SPAM. Well, now what? Apparently if you send over 500 emails in a 24 hour period, they can and DO shut down your email account for 24 -72 hours. YIKES! It made sense to me, but I never knew that. So now what? This wasn't SPAM, as it was 800 people that actively ASKED me to notify them with sales and specials. Do I have to break down my list further and email in batches over several days? What a pain that would be!
> 
> So I read some more and I came across what they call Google APPS which was geared more for businesses and I think I am going to have to go that way. Apparently you can get a different type of account that will allow you up to 2000 emails sent per day. The kicker is that is cost I think $50 per year. I am not a cheap person, but like lots of people, money is tight so I am taking this under careful consideration. I even wrote the company for more information - a practice I rarely do because I, myself hate to get all the SPAM crap that comes with asking a mere question, but I felt it was important enough to warrant an email from me and give them my email address and (egad!) my phone number.
> 
> I am telling you this story because I realize that there are many small business people here on this list and I try to keep myself informed about these type of things but I must say I was thoroughly shocked when I heard of this limit. The thought of no email account for 24 hours is probably one of the worst punishments that Google could implement on someone like me and certainly got my immediate and full attention. I was pretty proud to see my mailing list growing to over 800. In fact, I want it to grow to 8000 one day (or 80,000 - why aim low?). As a business person growth is a very understandable goal. Little did I know that as that number climbed, I was heading closer and closer to the abyss in the Google SPAM department's eyes! So take heed fellow businesses! Look at your business and mail server and READ and LEARN its limitations. (Remember - Knowledge IS Power!) I will keep you posted on the issue and let you know what my ultimate action will be when I make that decision, so stayed tuned.
> 
> The rest of the day went pretty well. I got out of here for a couple of hours and had some things that needed attending to and the change of scenery did wonders. I had some work to do in a house that was located overlooking the ocean and although I wasn't quite on the beach, I was close enough to bask in its serenity and beauty. (I am planning a get away for next weekend. A road trip, if you will. The first of the year and one that I feel I have earned. It will just be for a day, and I don't know where I am going yet, but it is something to work toward the entire week and look forward to. I am excited just thinking about it!)
> 
> After returning home, I had some maintenance on my mailing list again and did some computer work. This time, though, there was no anxiety and it actually felt great to 'clean house' on my computer. When that was done, I began researching the next project that I will be creating. My next several projects will be geared toward Christmas again, as the catalog cutoff dates are usually sometime in July. The magazine cutoffs for the Christmas projects were late April so it just seems that I finished Christmas things. But as I told you earlier, they took four of my projects for publication so my Christmas projects are few. I did put a few new ornament sets up on the site with the new renovation of it and they are already selling well, so I had better get moving in that direction and do some more. I do feel excited and rejuvenated and raring to go. The projects will be nothing like Martyn's wonderful "Impossible Challenge", but they will be fun to do all the same.
> 
> So with that, I will get to it. Thanks for all the support you all have given me. My new favorite past time is to browse through the site and see what everyone is up to and what they are saying. I find the scope of the work absolutely incredible, from the beautiful duck inlay head board in the project section yesterday to the awesome photography that "tyskkvinna" has on her site to everything in between. I have been on other sites before, but never have I seen the wonderful scope of talent, as well as the personal friendship and caring for each other that I see here. It really is a great place.


Sheila, I'm flattered but you really should think better of your own work. We all have out stregths and weeknesses. 
I suppose the other thing is about learning. I find that a big part of this is learning how *not* to do things. So I wouldn't feel to bad about the mail problems. Now you have a better idea of how to tackle IT (pun intended).


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *New Days Bring New Ideas*
> 
> With the new day comes new strength and new thoughts. - Eleanor Roosevelt. I read this quote and thought about it for a couple of minutes. It is short and to the point, but full of hope and a sense of adventure. The words are few, but very powerful.
> 
> My day yesterday didn't turn out so badly after all. I think it could have easily gone south, but all in all it was a good day. I learned a lot, got to reflect on some things, and also had an inspiration for another project. So how can that be bad?
> 
> Learning to deal with adversity is a very under rated trait, I believe. Let's face it, we all experience bumps in our road of life nearly every day. Some are little pebbles and some are downright craters. It isn't the number of bumps we come across that is important, I believe. It's how we react to and deal with them.
> 
> Now yesterday started off very bumpy for me with the internet things going on. As of today, my emails still have not gone out from my site. However, I am far calmer today regarding the issue because yesterday I did something about it. I am not the type to sweep my life's problems under the rug or hand them over to someone else and let them fix it. It just isn't my style. Call it impatience or control or whatever you like, but I don't think it is a bad thing. Many times I have people ask me 'How do you know how to do so many things?' and I usually reply 'Because I learned to do them for myself'. I realize that we can't do everything ourselves, but my somewhat impatient nature taught me at a young age that by the time you wait for someone else to fix something for you, you can usually fix it yourself. Not only does that alleviate the anxiety of waiting for something, but it also gives a sense of pride and accomplishment in learning a new skill. Thus began my career of being 'creative'.
> 
> My impatience of waiting for my site host to send my emails out caused me to look into the other alternatives I have regarding my site. I probably would have let it go if I were given a reasonable time frame, but with them not being able to give me any promise whatsoever as to when it would be fixed was unacceptable and for me the catalyst which forced me to take things into my own hands.
> 
> With the help of my partner, (who I must say took the 'no mail' news far better than I did!) we obtained a bulk email program, exported the list of contacts and sent the messages ourselves. We realize that it is a band-aid for now and doesn't ultimately solve the problem, but it worked for us for now and got things up and going in a good direction for now.
> 
> There was however a slight bump in that road too. As we were sending the list of 800 emails, we noticed that after the first hundred or so, the addresses started to show up as being unsent. At first there were a couple of spotty red 'x's' next to the names, but as you went down the list, it soon turned into ALL red 'x's', meaning the emails weren't sent. What the heck?
> 
> So we researched and found that GMail (my mail server) and most other mail accounts limit you to the number of emails you can send at a time and in a day so they can cut down with SPAM. Well, now what? Apparently if you send over 500 emails in a 24 hour period, they can and DO shut down your email account for 24 -72 hours. YIKES! It made sense to me, but I never knew that. So now what? This wasn't SPAM, as it was 800 people that actively ASKED me to notify them with sales and specials. Do I have to break down my list further and email in batches over several days? What a pain that would be!
> 
> So I read some more and I came across what they call Google APPS which was geared more for businesses and I think I am going to have to go that way. Apparently you can get a different type of account that will allow you up to 2000 emails sent per day. The kicker is that is cost I think $50 per year. I am not a cheap person, but like lots of people, money is tight so I am taking this under careful consideration. I even wrote the company for more information - a practice I rarely do because I, myself hate to get all the SPAM crap that comes with asking a mere question, but I felt it was important enough to warrant an email from me and give them my email address and (egad!) my phone number.
> 
> I am telling you this story because I realize that there are many small business people here on this list and I try to keep myself informed about these type of things but I must say I was thoroughly shocked when I heard of this limit. The thought of no email account for 24 hours is probably one of the worst punishments that Google could implement on someone like me and certainly got my immediate and full attention. I was pretty proud to see my mailing list growing to over 800. In fact, I want it to grow to 8000 one day (or 80,000 - why aim low?). As a business person growth is a very understandable goal. Little did I know that as that number climbed, I was heading closer and closer to the abyss in the Google SPAM department's eyes! So take heed fellow businesses! Look at your business and mail server and READ and LEARN its limitations. (Remember - Knowledge IS Power!) I will keep you posted on the issue and let you know what my ultimate action will be when I make that decision, so stayed tuned.
> 
> The rest of the day went pretty well. I got out of here for a couple of hours and had some things that needed attending to and the change of scenery did wonders. I had some work to do in a house that was located overlooking the ocean and although I wasn't quite on the beach, I was close enough to bask in its serenity and beauty. (I am planning a get away for next weekend. A road trip, if you will. The first of the year and one that I feel I have earned. It will just be for a day, and I don't know where I am going yet, but it is something to work toward the entire week and look forward to. I am excited just thinking about it!)
> 
> After returning home, I had some maintenance on my mailing list again and did some computer work. This time, though, there was no anxiety and it actually felt great to 'clean house' on my computer. When that was done, I began researching the next project that I will be creating. My next several projects will be geared toward Christmas again, as the catalog cutoff dates are usually sometime in July. The magazine cutoffs for the Christmas projects were late April so it just seems that I finished Christmas things. But as I told you earlier, they took four of my projects for publication so my Christmas projects are few. I did put a few new ornament sets up on the site with the new renovation of it and they are already selling well, so I had better get moving in that direction and do some more. I do feel excited and rejuvenated and raring to go. The projects will be nothing like Martyn's wonderful "Impossible Challenge", but they will be fun to do all the same.
> 
> So with that, I will get to it. Thanks for all the support you all have given me. My new favorite past time is to browse through the site and see what everyone is up to and what they are saying. I find the scope of the work absolutely incredible, from the beautiful duck inlay head board in the project section yesterday to the awesome photography that "tyskkvinna" has on her site to everything in between. I have been on other sites before, but never have I seen the wonderful scope of talent, as well as the personal friendship and caring for each other that I see here. It really is a great place.


google apps are the way to go 

and thank you - I have to agree, I find all of the talent here so inspirational!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Tying Up Loose Ends*

As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.

I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.

I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.

So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)

I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.

Below are two pictures of the ornaments:


From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments


From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments

I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.

Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!

I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


Really intricate work, Sheila. I'm impressed. I feel sure the magazine will be.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


Sheila- Very nice ornaments. Do they flex to do the insertion at both joints? I laughed to read your 'AliceInWonderland' lifestyle writing seasonal articles. I tried that, and always seemed to be far too late (six months submission time) for the editors' needs. My faulty planning. These are nice, though. And if you can keep this design for yourself, you must have fabulous designs to sell to the editors! Nice job.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


Thanks Barb. They are two pieces with interlocking slots. They just slide together (no flexing required!) and you then need to glue them where they meet. The thin wood wouldn't really tolerate much bending.  I have a picture of the pattern pieces below. Thanks so much for the nice comments. I really appreciate it! !
From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
(Ornament pattern)!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


realy beautyfull Chrismas nips 
you have created there Sheila

thank´s for sharing
Dennis


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


I laughed at the fact you have a christmas tree year round. Many years ago my in-laws were thinking about planting a few pine trees on their property. Since my mother in law can be very indecisive they used a spare artifical christmas tree to aid in placement. It could sit for a day and she could move it around to a "better" spot. She found a spot she liked and the tree stayed for 5 years. If the wind really picked up it would make the tree spin, but if you were not looking close the average person wouldn't notice the fake tree.

I love your ornamant patterns!! They are all so awesome!!


----------



## LateNightOwl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


I really like these ornaments. They look like a good project for a non-scrollsaw person to try as a way to see if scrolling is something to pursue. Maybe? How much time, on average, would you say it takes to make one of these? I'm sure your generosity in offering free plans and tutorials pays off in the long run with loyal customers. No doubt folks would enjoy seeing your tutorial as a blog here.

I've been reading your blogs, but it takes me a while to know what to say. (Oddball, I know.) Anyway, here's a late welcome to LJs and a thanks for sharing.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


Sheila,

Very nice. Love the Ornaments. You use 1/4" for that?

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


They are 1/8" hardwood. 

Sheila


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> As I sit down to write this morning, I feel as if I have little of interest to talk about. I pretty much am finishing up the things that have to go out to the magazine. I can proudly say that in the box I am sending three projects and two articles. The box won't go out until tomorrow, but it will ensure my presence in another couple of issues of the magazine. How many? I don't know. I guess that is up to the editors and the amount of space they need to fill. I can usually count on a couple of things per issue lately, and have seen as many as three. He likes to have a stockpile of things to choose from sitting in his office. My inventory of projects with him was getting rather low, as I was refocusing on my own business and getting new stuff both to my suppliers and my website.
> 
> I often feel as if I live in an Alice In Wonderland time-warped environment: Christmas in summer, Spring in October, Summer in December. Well . . . you get the picture. I guess working with wholesalers and the magazine is as good as falling down the proverbial rabbit hole as far as designers are concerned. I have given in to leaving a little skinny 5-foot artificial pine tree up in my living room all year round. When my daughter was small, we used to decorate it for every season and holiday. Hearts for Valentine's day in February, bird houses for summer, Halloweeniee stuff for Halloween, etc. I keep white lights on it so that it goes with any season.
> 
> I still keep that tree up all year, not only because it reminds me of Danielle, but because I am making and photographing ornaments and things all year round. I call it an 'all-season tree' and when visitors inquire as to why my Christmas tree is up in June, I am able to decidedly reply that it is an 'all-season tree', NOT a Christmas tree as if it is the most natural thing in the world. (I'M not the crazy one, you know!) I think some people just chalk it up to me being an eccentric, artist/designer- type. Others may just figure it is because I am blond.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep this post short and sweet today and "get on with it" as the saying goes. (Hey! I hear that cheering in the background! No need to be rude!)
> 
> I am going to post a new project in my gallery. This is one I choose to keep for myself and not offer to the magazine. It is a set of two-dimensional, fretwork ornaments which are slotted together and each have a beautiful Swarovski crystal ball hanging in the center. The crystal gives the ornament a little bit of 'bling' (I love bling!) and sparkle. The cutting is rather delicate, and blissfully I didn't break anything when cutting them out. I made mine out of maple again because of it's incredible ability to hold these small pieces without breaking. For those of you who are beginning scroll sawing, maple is one of the best choices as far as strength.
> 
> Below are two pictures of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD302 Dimensional Fretwork Ornaments
> 
> I hope you like them!  I wrote a small tutorial on adding the beads and hanging them so they look good from the centers. You wouldn't think so, but it is a bit tricky to get them to look nice. If you are interested in me presenting it here, let me know and I will. Otherwise you can download it as a free article on my site. It could come in handy for other projects you may do.
> 
> Hopefully after I finish the final writing and paperwork and packing, I will be able to finish drawing my next project so I can get back to cutting by tomorrow or so. I am working on several holiday projects and need to have them finished by the next catalog cutoffs in the next month or so. (Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!) Time to kick it up a notch!
> 
> I hope everyone has a productive and fun day. Happy Holidays! (Er . . . I mean Happy Monday!)


Ah ok. I've not worked much with Hardwood yet. It's a little more pricy they Ply, so I buy Baltic Birch instead. I'd like to eventualy buy some Hardwood so I can see how much easier or harder it's to cut.

I do have some Walnut and I cut some compound cuts for some Christmas Ornaments, which you can see in my Gallery, and it was very difficult to cut being 1"x 1". But not tried anything less in size.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*

I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.

As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.

Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?

I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.

Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).

So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.

Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.

I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?

I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)

I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:

The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.

You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.

Have a good evening. Sheila

I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.

So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.

If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.

I guess I am human after all.


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


My brain says, "should have just unsubscribed him and let it drop". My heart screams "*she was way too soft on him" !*


----------



## buffalo689

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


Hello Scrollgirl, when I was a rookie,worried about making a name for myself and pleasing everyone (at my expense mentally and monitarily) I would have let it get under my skin. I also would have kept quiet..now I don't let anyone talk to me like that. you were nicer than I would have been. Stay on your trail, and swat at the flys , you've got alot of good customers..worry about them..now go make some sawdust ! ps,your site makes me want to go in the shop and clean up my scrollsaw… NICE


----------



## CharlesNeil

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


you lost nothing, dont let it bother you, you stood your ground and you were in your full rights to do so, I have been attacked about everything, when you deal with the public its just part of it, and you will find as well , as long as you are answering and helping for free , you are a saint, but put something out you sell , and look out , its a hard balance , what you put out for free , isnt free, you have to be able to support it, so its one hand helping the other , but alot of folks only care about the one had they have out for the free.. you did well in my opinion.. I must say thats why I like LJ's, seems we have alot more professional and level headed folks here , who understand not only woodworking but life alot better than most forums….


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


It happens. 

I firmly believe the customer is NOT always right. Whatever is right, is right. I've had to patch things over with a couple of customers who were very, very unhappy - and wrong. You're so right, it's not worth it (especially if they're somebody who has never ordered before - they won't later, it's not worth the time).

I think you handled it well.


----------



## majeagle1

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


I think you handled it "just right".......... Like has been said before, the customer is NOT always right. There is no need for that person to reply / respond the way they did. If there were any apologies due, it should be from them to you !

Keep up the good work think about all of your other "good" customers !


----------



## Gregn

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


The individual was right in requesting to be removed from the list, which you did. The individual was wrong to continue to be a troll about the matter. I myself would have never responded after removing his name from the list. One he wasn't a customer and two no exchange of money took place. IP addresses get stolen all the time.
Case in point someone stole my IP address to subscribe to a voice mail service that was charged to my phone. I contacted the phone company to question this charge. They gave me the name and number of the service and I called them. I explained that I ordered no such service and never use their service, they were unwilling to let it go. They claimed that I checked the box to confirm and that they had evidence that it came from my IP address, and said I was under contract with their service. I explained that its not hard to get programs to change your IP address and that they needed to let it go and quit charging my phone service. Well they didn't let go of it and kept charging the phone service bill. Well I called the phone service and asked them who authorized this charge. They politely said that I was under contract with the voice mail service and this is done all the time. I then told them they had a choice they could take care of it or I would take care of it. They failed to deal with it and still kept the charge for the service on my bill for a service I never ordered in the first place or ever used. I then call them to let them know that the consequences of their actions was that they were going to lose my business not just my phone service but also my internet service. That same day I went to our local cable service and had everything bundled on my cable bill. Thereby discontinuing my service to AT&T. Then AT&T sent me a rebate asking me to come back to them. I politely explained if they would have dealt with the situation in the first place this would have never had happened and that because they felt that I wasn't right I was through with them.
I have had difficulty with some sites in unsubscribing and contacted them and had no problems. So the guy was wrong in this case to carry on any farther than asking to be removed, after all he wasn't being charged for anything. All he succeeded to do was to raise your dander. So sometimes the customer is always right, but you have to be a customer first and not a free subscriber to be in the right. Had you continued to send him stuff and not removed his name I could have understood his point. I do understand your point though and don't blame you for being upset by this person.


----------



## sandt38

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


I generally don't let people get under my skin. "Crap" doesn't necessarily have to be a negative or derogatory word. When I ask my son to get that crap off my work bench, I am not implying that those chunks of mahogany are junk, it is just another way of saying "stuff".

Besides, you never know, maybe he just had a bad day and his anger was spilling over. It doesn't mean that he is a mean or bad spirited person, just frustrated with his day. I know when I was diagnosed with 4th stage colon cancer last year, I was rather irritable for a while too. You never know why people behave the way they do, particularly in such a blind situation such as this (by e-mail I mean)... maybe he too was told he would not live to see the end of the year. From personal experience I can tell you, that tends to put a damper on one's attitude.

I would just have removed him from the list and thanked him for showing interest when he signed up… maybe a bit of reverse psychology… Be the bigger person. I think this is even more important in business, but I also like to live my life this way. The Lord does tell us to turn the other cheek.


----------



## GregD

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


Business is tough enough as it is, try to not let it eat up from the inside. Getting worked up is stressful and unhealthy, so I try to be quite selective about the people and situations that I will allow to get me going. Outside of family & personal relationships I try very hard to avoid getting "infected" by "negative energy" being spewed by someone else. When I feel the anger build I try to ask myself I try to consider whether the person/situation is important, and if so, whether there is anything positive likely to result in me getting worked up about it. It doesn't always work, but it does reduce the number of times I get going over something or someone stupid and wasting time and energy I could be spending on something positive.

Now I'm going to go look at your site…


----------



## lanwater

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


Hi Scrollgirl,

Don't take it personnally it only affect you. I wouldn't have gratify him with an answer.
And if you really wanted to answer I would have sent an email with just the link for the remove button!
Some people just need to be told you cannot just step on your toes.

During all these years of dealing with customers, I started by doing everything I can to please everyone of my customer. I would lose sleep when small issues arised.
I realised that the most annoying customers are also the most costly in term of your times. They just take hours to please and rant for everything no matter what you do.
After about 5 years or so I decided that it was a waist of my time that I could have spent on good paying customers.
So I started saying "Get lost" very few customers.

So no the customer is not always right. When a customer start to be abusive just show them the door.
You will be a happier person with less stress.

Good luck with your business!


----------



## Hacksaw007

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


First off I believe your responce was fine. The world is full of complainers, people who are carring around different weights, and maybe your mail was the last straw for that person. Who knows? It is a long road however to allow yourself to get upset over this. You checked the facts, only one one e-mail, you had an easy way to have themselves removed from your mailing list. I know also how it feels to be hurt, by others actions, but, look how many others enjoy your mail! Focus on the lots of good, and not the tiny bad, Grasshopper. When you can snatch the single complaint from my hand you may leave….. By the way, you can sign me up for your mail list, to replace your loss. I will enjoy your mail! [email protected]
Keep looking UP!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


hej Sheila let me tell you costummers NOT and I say NOT right all the time
it´s your time, it´s your money, it´s your busness , you deside what you call
a propper costummer and behave after that 

and I thought it was a very humorus way you responted to him 
ecxactly the same langauge he used just turned in to a humorus answer
goodgirl…..bravo
hope he has a bad feeling on how he had behave over for you

take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


I just hope he's not the guy who got those 800 missing E-mails… ;-)


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


Scrollgirl, as you can probably tell by my tag line, I don't feel that anyone is owed *ANYTHING*. The reason this country and our way of life has "changed" for the worst, is because people are not held accountable for their actions. There are consequences for every action (good and bad). Everyone now-a-days it so worried about hurting someone's feelings or offending someone, most people believe they have the right to do and say what they want without any repercussions. That is why there is such a huge sense of entitlement in the younger generation. In my opinion, you were easy on this jerk!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


I noticed your tagline, Cozmo before and was going to tell you how much I like it! I have long believed that 'accountability' is a lost art. I used to preach that when my kids were young - maybe because that was when I was first so aware that the children kids were NOT held accountable for their actions (I volunteered a lot at the school for hot lunches and stuff). If you looked at these kids the wrong way, you could get in trouble. I though "who is running the show here?" I agree - if we were all held accountable for our actions, instead of making excuses, I think we would all think a little harder before we acted.

Thanks to everyone again for all the viewpoints and opinions. As I said in my blog today, I really appreciate the people here and their willingness to share. 

Sheila


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


Sheila, I read all the comments in this thread and it seems they all agree. The customer can be a pain sometimes.

The one I liked the best was hacksaw007. So here, you just doubled the lost account-

[email protected]

I promise not to complain (at least until I have spent some money ha ha).


----------



## PurpLev

scrollgirl said:


> *Is The Customer Really ALWAYS Right?*
> 
> I was going to skip the writing thing today because I am at the point of cutting for most of the day and I won't have anything new to show for a day or two, but then last night something came up that I thought I would talk about today and get your opinions on. I think you are starting to get to know me a little bit and I am beginning to get to know some of you too from your responses to my posts and I would really like your honest opinion if you feel so inclined regarding my reaction to something yesterday.
> 
> As you may have read in past posts, over the weekend I sent out a bulk email to my clients informing them that new stuff was posted on the site and there were some new sales and free things for them to read and take advantage of. I usually send out notices to these customers about once a month - sometimes a little more, sometimes less - in order to inform them of things like this.
> 
> Each and every customer on my list of approximately 800 names opted in and signed up to this list. It is not hooked to when they order. It is not me hunting down names of people that I thought would be interested. It is something totally separate from the ordering process where they had to physically add in their email address and click a box. No strings and no trick. Simple. Right?
> 
> I also want to mention that on the bottom of every message I send, I include what you may call a 'disclaimer' which tells them that I use their information only to notify them of said information and that I never sell, share or give their emails to anyone. I also tell them very plainly that if they wish to be removed from the list, click on the web address and it will be done immediately - and it is.
> 
> Now it seems that sometimes when I send these emails, I get one, maybe two requests for the name to be removed from the list. I don't take this personally, as circumstances change. I see in my files that many of have been on the list for several years and I realize that people's interests change, etc. Also, when I first started the site, I also had much more geared toward decorative painting on the site, as I use to teach more of that and designs some patterns as well. So everything is cool. If you don't want to be on the list, I certainly don't want to send you anything. I see no advantage whatsoever in pestering people with no interest and I don't for a minute think that by doing so I will gain a new client. It just isn't my style. (I said I am not a great business person all along, and although I am trying to do better, harassment is one avenue I choose to not follow).
> 
> So after the mass mailing finished going out, I received one email from a customer. All it said was "Remove". Being the sometimes smart cookie that I am, I figured they didn't want to be on the list and thought, OK. I went to the site and removed the name. I wasn't hurt, angry or sad. Things happen and that's OK with me. On I went with my day.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to shut things down for the night and I do one final email check before I go to bed last night. There was an email from a (different) customer. I opened it so that if it were a quick question that I could answer, I would do so before turning in. It was pretty upsetting to me because it turned out to be a scathing, nasty email asking me why I kept sending him "crap" like this all the time (my email to him was attached) and why would I waste his time with the "crap" and usually there was an unsubscribe button on the bottom and why should he have to write me an email to stop this and blah, blah, blah . . . . you get the point.
> 
> I felt like I was hit in the head with a hammer. Maybe it was because I was tired, but this really got to me. In my mind, I immediately rose to my own defense. I looked up his email on my list and it seemed he signed up in the middle of February. I had sent only one other email since that date. I couldn't understand why he was so MAD at me when he was the one that requested the information. I reread the email that I sent to over 800 people, second guessing myself and wondering if I said anything offensive and I also checked to see if I had forgotten to include the 'unsubscribe' paragraph. It was there and I did not - so what the heck?
> 
> I almost started writing him an apology to him (after I took him off the list) and then my own anger kind of kicked in. (Don't worry - it wasn't the maniacal type of anger that horror movies are made of - I guess I just got a little PO'ed)
> 
> I was going to wait until morning to reply to him to assure him that his name was removed from the list, but I did something that I don't do often in cases like this - reacted. I wrote him a terse email that sounded something (exactly) like this:
> 
> The "crap" was sent to you because you signed up on the list. I don't send "crap" to people who don't request it. On the bottom of the email, there is an address to notify me to remove you from the list YOU signed up for. I did that. Maybe someone has your email and signed up for you.
> 
> You could have asked POLITELY and would have had the same result.
> 
> Have a good evening. Sheila
> 
> I hit the 'send' button and off I went to bed. My emotions were mixed. On one hand, I don't like being harsh with people. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt because I don't know if they are having a bad day or what is going on in their lives. On the other hand, it really felt GOOD to stand my ground and not let this guy talk to me with such disrespect for doing what he signed up for. I don't know. I think I am good with accepting (constructive) criticism about my work - I have to be to be in this job so long - but do I have to let people be rude to me just because he is a 'customer' (By the way - he never ordered anything from me - I checked my database) or potential customer? If so, I don't know what to say. I know times are difficult, but I really don't want to deal with a person like that. I do everything I can for my customers. If I know they are new or if there was even a slight hiccup in their order (Canada Post is terrible and sometimes the mail ones have been delayed) I usually send them something additional like an extra pattern of the type of scrolling they like (like birds or fish, etc. I can tell from their order usually what appeals to them) I have received more positive responses from them from doing this than I can tell you. I also like to donate to shows I can't attend and sites to give free patterns not only because it promotes my business, but it promotes scroll sawing in general. If someone is looking for a type of pattern I don't have, I happily send them to my fellow designers who I know carries it (Yes, my competition). We are just like that in our group.
> 
> So was I wrong to stand up and say what I did? Obviously it bothers me or I wouldn't spend so much mind-space and writing time on it. It is funny how we can receive 100 compliments and one complaint and the complaint is what sticks in our minds most.
> 
> If anyone has any insights as to how they would have handled it, I would be interested in hearing them. Be blunt. Tell me I was wrong if you think so. I know many of you deal with the public with your work too and I just want to know if I was that out of line or if I should have handled it better or let it go. My gut says I probably should have let it go, but for some reason I felt that SOMEONE had to call this guy on his bad attitude. It probably didnt sink anyway.  I just didn't like being treated the way he did.
> 
> I guess I am human after all.


Sheila, since you asked for honest opinion here's mine and it differs from pretty much all previous comments to a certain point:

Yes - the customer is always right! But this type of 'being right' is a point of view. sometimes the customer has a vision - and they are right to want to get it- your job as a professional is help them get to that vision in whatever way possible (within means) - this is more in terms of professional work, but it also applies to customer service.

What thought me the most in this day and age of global communication over the internet - is that we all have different backgrounds, and all use different languages, and vocabularies, and especially when reading something - it's sometimes hard to access the tone of voice. maybe not so much in your referenced case, but generally speaking. I like to use this general notion to apply it as a baseline for customer communication.

When dealing with customers you should act as a manager of your own domain, and not take things personally - cause there really is no benefit to it in the long run, but one or 2 slips can really hurt you later on. Try to see through the words (as we each choose our own words and sometimes not with best success) and find the point behind them. if the person just wanted to get off the list - just take him off the list and be done with it. getting down to argumentative level at this point is useless.

I personally would just have removed him from the list and notified him in the form of a simple "you're off the list. thank you for your previous interest" and be all done with that one. remember - this really is not personal.

Cheers


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Work . . *

First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that. 

I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).

Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed. 

I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.

These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.

I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!

I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.

The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.

The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.


From Laminate Trimmer setup

I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.


From Laminate Trimmer setup

I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.


From Laminate Trimmer setup

The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.


From Laminate Trimmer setup

After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!


From Laminate Trimmer setup

And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.


From Laminate Trimmer setup

I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.

It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!

Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


Very cool idea! I may build one of these for myself. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


its really nice to see your process and the tools your using..and great that you have done what it takes to work on your type of wood work…of coarse big routers have there place, but the small ones or the laminate is very useful for the smaller ones…sure glad they were invented…i admire the work you do on the scroll saw…im not sure i could muster the patience of so many small cuts..i guess because im use to much larger projects ..well keep the blogs coming…....


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


that is a really clever setup! I've been trying to figure out how to do a tiny router table for my scale work and this looks just perfect. (makes mental note)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


Oh, it's great, Lis! I have the large hole in the plate to accommodate the ogee bit that I use on frames quite often, but if you want to do smaller stuff, the hole doesn't have to be that big. (You could even make another plate for smaller bits, as it removes with a couple of screws, and switch them out as needed) Like I said, I have routed small ornaments with no problem. It is a lot less aggressive then a full-size router and to me, safer. You just need to be patient and take several small passes rather than trying to do it all at once. That doesn't look like it will be a problem for you. I look at my first pass or so as "practice", as the final pass and profile is what counts. 

I am glad it gave you some ideas! 

Sheila


----------



## hairy

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


When you get that delay function figured out, will you pass it on?

That would save me a lot of grief!

I've been waiting for the right project to try scrolling, I know that one of your ideas will get me moving. Thanks for showing the process.


----------



## GregD

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


Working in isolation gets tough at times. I work for a very large company, but I've spent a lot of years working on a team where everyone else worked somewhere else (out-of-state, overseas). When you are alone it is hard to keep a balanced perspective. I recommend that you find some humans other than your partner that you have frequent, casual chats with that include work-related stuff.

I like your work. I like your site - but more, larger pictures would make me even more interested.

The picture with your hand at work at the scroll saw is special. It speaks to me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


Thanks, Greg. You are right about diversifying, it is part of why I belong to a couple of groups. I also have lots of facebook friends from all over the US and some other countries which include woodworking friends (that I actually know face-to-face), my painting friends, and my kids and their friends, as well as personal friends. I find that it is a fun way to keep up on a daily basis. I live here in a quiet area where the nearest larger town is about an hour away, so socializing in that way isn't really possible. As I said before though, that is OK. I like the peace and I do plan nice road trips to get away.

I am glad you like the site. The pictures there are small for two reasons - first, the site is on a template and has restrictions. I am looking to change to a site that I can build from scratch how I want. I started with this site 8 years ago and knew nothing about HTML so it worked for me. Secondly, unfortunately if the pictures are too large, many people just copy them and also copy the designs. This is especially true for the 2-D type scroll work which is much of what I sell. I have seen many friends who were designers have to close up shop because people were right-clicking and copying their designs. It is sad, but I either have to skew them, which makes them look even worse many times, or be careful at the size I present them. I guess it is the way of the world. 

I appreciate your insights very much. Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


Interesting stuff but keep your fingers away from that router bit (he can talk I can hear you thinking) because size is not the issue, fast rotating sharp objects is. I know I rarely use guards but I go through loads of push sticks, cheaper than fingers and replaceable. Ironically I find not using a guard makes *me* sharper around power tools.


----------



## GregD

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work . . *
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for their input from yesterdays blog. I read all your thoughts and carefully considered everything that was said. The thing about working on my own the way I do is that sometimes it is hard to see all sides of things. I have three cats here who I consider 'co-workers' - although their jobs are more of the ornamental variety, and a partner who is kind of too close to the situation to give a good unbiased opinion. I guess that is why I brought it up here. I needed some good feedback from others who are in similar positions just so I could get a better handle on things. I find this forum very valuable for that purpose. It is filled with people who have experience and are willing to share that with others, as well as their opinions. Thank you for that.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that I need a 'delay' button in my head. Kind of like what they use in TV and radio. Only mine should be a 'sleep on it' button and then take action (if any) in the morning. I do feel my reaction was kind of justified, but it probably didn't need any action taken. I liked the suggestion of thanking the customer if anything and getting on with it. I can't help but think if it weren't at 11:30 at night and I was fresher that that would have been what I would have done, as I have done that in the past. That or nothing at all (aside from removing him).
> 
> Nevertheless, what is done is done. I certainly filed in my mind your thoughts and suggestions and will refer to them the next time a situation like this occurs. I do think I learned something and that is what is important. Matter closed.
> 
> I made good strides yesterday. I still have some writing and paperwork to do today, but I needed a day to smell the sawdust and MAKE something. I am still in the drawing stages of my own new designs, but my partner, Keith had a set of frames that he drew that needed cutting. I usually don't cut his stuff or he mine, because we both like the sense of accomplishment of completing our own projects. However, he has been working longer hours on his other job and was happy when I offered to cut for him.
> 
> These three frames were inspired by the tray and frame that I did last week. Since the magazine scooped them up, we are going to be coming out with several other similar designs that can be used as both trays (by bevel cutting the center so it pushes out) or picture frames. This set has the same theme of the design throughout the different shapes so they make a matching set. They are about 7" in diameter and a great relaxing project to cut.
> 
> I played some good music from the 70's and spent pretty much the entire day cutting. It was like feeding my soul!
> 
> I took some pictures of the process because I wanted to show you how I route the edges. As many of you saw from my shop pictures, I have very limited space here. I choose my tools very carefully and try to do things that I can accomplish in the space I have. I am not a big girl, and at this time I don't do many large projects, so I mainly use a Porter-Cable laminate trimmer for all my routing.
> 
> The setup I made for it is a bit unique, but very functional and compact. It does the job for me.
> 
> The first picture shows the basic setup. I made a base for the laminate trimmer to fit in so it will operate like a small router table. I just took a piece of plywood and drilled a hole that exactly fits the round base of the trimmer. It pushes in snugly and is quite stable.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I also replaced the top plate with a jig I made of MDF. For the small things I do, this is plenty of surface for me to work with. I can even route 2.5" ornaments on this without a problem.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I use a Freud bit and collar system for doing rabbits. I usually only want about 1/8" or so, so this is the configuration that I use most of the time. This was a test cut on a scrap from one of the frames. I always test cut, especially when I am routing a rabbit on the back side and a round over on the front. I need to make sure that after rabbiting to the thickness I need, there is enough material for the bearing to safely ride on when rounding over the front of the frame.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> The inside rabbit is done first, and then I round over the outer and inner edges of the frame. I leave the pattern in place while doing this, as it is easier than removing and trying to replace it for the scroll saw work.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> After all the routing is done, it's off to the scroll saw. Common sense tells us that we need to route before scrolling, as the frames are much weaker after the scrolling is done. Now it is time to turn up the music and have some FUN! Many are intimidated by scroll work, but like any project you need to look at it one hole at a time. Take breaks if you get tired or antsy. It really is quite relaxing when you get into the rhythm of it!
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> And about six or seven hours later - three matching frames! Now these are just off the saw. They still need their finish sanding and finish applied. I am not sure if I want to put oil on them again (they are cherry) but I think I will. I like that procedure lately and think it really does a great job. I will post the frames in the project gallery as soon as I get them looking better and finished.
> 
> 
> From Laminate Trimmer setup
> 
> I hope you liked seeing how I do my routing. I love my little laminate trimmer and it has served me well. Even if you have a big router table set up, it would be a nice little side router for your smaller and more delicate projects.
> 
> It is back to writing today and I want to do the finish on the frames. I have three articles to organize and polish and I would love to wrap them up today. I talked to my editor yesterday and I am good on time and he seemed excited that I was sending articles with the projects. It is good to surprise him and send more than he expects!
> 
> Have a great day everyone and keep those projects coming!


I wasn't thinking about the router, Martyn, good catch. Sheila, please reconsider a router table with insert rings, and a freehand guard - something like this one: http://www.woodpeck.com/handguard.html. That laminate trimmer has more than enough power to do some serious damage to your fingers - I don't see why it wouldn't be exactly as scary as a 3hp monster.

Your setup looks stable, yes, because the table top is not much more than a slightly oversized router base. But it would be easy to tip over if something unexpected happens. Strange things do seem to happen every once in a while, and when they do I think you'd want the sharp spinning thing to stay put. At least consider clamping it down. Better, I would think, would be even a 1ft square of MDF supported by 2 sides (or 4 legs) so the footprint contacting the bench = the table top.

And no bit guard? Come on now. Once you set things up for it, using one will be no more trouble than wearing safety glasses.

If you need more motivation, think "dust control". Don't you hate the mess that your router makes?


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*

Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.

I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)

So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.

So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.

So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.

Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.

Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.

My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?

Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.

I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.

Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.

I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)

So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.

It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.

I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.

I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.

I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.

I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.

Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Sheila. I am glad you stuck up for yourself in a very adult manner in a sticky situation. People need to be told ,sometimes. Its picking out those times I find hard and I admire the way you did it.

Your blog is also giving insights into how the commercial world operates and what to expect if we go into it ourselves. My commission work is sporadic and not really at a commercial level. Nice to see how to do it in the big peoples world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Congrats on the win  Big business is going more and more to the Wal-Mart mentality of destroying the supplier. They even did it to Levis. Snapper mowers is one guy who stood up to them and declined their offer to sell his product. Knowing when to say "no" and where to draw the line is what keeps those of us who have been in business for 25 years in business no matter what the economy dishes out.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


yeah! go sheila!

I'm exceedingly impressed. I was not expecting this to be a happy story. I'm glad you stood your ground, and it worked out in your favour. You are very right - life is full of compromises.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


I totally agree with you on this. Do you / Can you copyright your designs? I know there are also design patents, but that seems impractical for this. I also assume you retain rights to use the designs elsewhere after some period of time?

My other work is very intellectual property heavy, so I do get paranoid about these issues for myself.

All the best.

Steve


----------



## PurpLev

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


congratulations! sounds like you handled this very professionally and properly and it showed. and yes, we all have a tendency to doubt our own value at times, but when you stop and think, and try to see things from an objective view, you realize just how much value you truly have. This is why it's good to stop and clear your mind before dwelling into business decisions. sometimes it helps you see valuable points that normally you don't consider.


peace.


----------



## woodnwonders

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


way to go, Sheila! I am so happy that it worked out for you. There have been too many companies that have really hurt their suppliers this way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


sheila this was a blog well worth reading for me..im not in a business but enjoy reading how you handles this situation…there is always something to be learned..im proud of how you did handle this and am glad for the outcome…its really nice having you a part of our group…in my eyes your contribution here is fantastic….grizzman…i just gotta go make some saw dust…..


----------



## stefang

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Wisely done Shelila. It is only since I started woodworking about 14 years ago that I have come to appreciate the importance of well executed designs. Unlike you, I have very modest design abilities, but when I started out I didn't think the design part would be difficult for me and that I just needed to learn the technical part. Well, needless to say I have become a whole lot more humble since. Talented, artistic, and creative people are few and far between. Yes, those companies who sell designs are just as dependent on you as you are on them. That said, handling business in a business like way always pays off in the long run. It's all about mutual respect. Your blog should be a welcome story to anyone in a similar situation.


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Good for you the way you stuck to your guns. They need you a lot more than you need them. They are not going to get your quality of work any where else. They had to know they would loose business if you left. I have enjoyed your blogs and admire your beautiful work.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Woodbutchery

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Shiela, thanks for sharing this story, and providing a reminder that there is a reason that we should have and stick to a standard.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Good for You, Sheila… You called there bluff, and someone at the company realized that without you, they have no cards at all!! And it was done with class and dignity… Congratulations!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Sheila,
In reading your blog, a couple of things came to my mind concerning your relationship with the wholesaler, and Steven Davis mentioned one: namely, are your designs copyrighted? My first thought in their desire to print the patterns was if you are paid a royalty on each sale, can you trust their documentation of how many items are printed if you are not printing them, and how many they actually sell? Just something about their new way of doing business with you sounded a little fishy.

Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions but it's just something to think about. We wish we lived in a world where we could still do business with a handshake, but reality says that no longer exists.

We wish you all the best in your endeavors and hope that this can continue to be a good working relationship for you.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


Very impressive. Thank you for the whole story and your inner battle with it. You've reason to be proud of yourself!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


The concerns have come to mind but unfortunately, I don't see how I can resolve them 100%.

Since I am only selling paper patterns which are photocopies of my own originals or printer copies of the same, there is simply no way that I can control who would want to re-photocopy them and sell the copies. Whether a wholesaler of mine prints them in house or not, there has to be a certain level of trust.

For instance, a company could purchase five copies of a pattern from me and who is to say that they don't sell 100 and make the copies themselves? How would I ever know? I receive reports of sales from which they base my royalties on but they are also generated by them so who is to say that the reports are accurate? If a company were 'stealing' from me, I unfortunately would have no recourse or way to prove it.

The company in question has been in business for many years and hopefully - and I use the word 'hopefully' because I don't know how else to express it - they have the moral compass to be honest and fair. There is just no way to police them. Many people have brought that to my attention, and you need to understand that I am well aware of the possibilities.

You may laugh at me, but I am a firm believer in Karma and 'what goes around, comes around'. It is impossible for me to be able to do what I do and think otherwise. It would drive me crazy. I guess this job isn't for everyone.

Trust is an important part of business - contract or no. I guess that is why if they were not going to back down on these issues, I would have been willing to walk away. I would have lost all confidence and trust in them had they not shown me some respect and consideration. At this point they have show a willingness to compromise and at least for now, that is good enough for me 

I hope this answers you properly. My patterns are copyrighted, however that is also a very vague issue and deserves much discussion in itself. I will probably address that in another blog.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


That is the way you have to do it in your case. There is no pragmatic way to operate otherwise. My policy has always been a contract is nothing but a piece of paper for attys to argue about. If I don't trust 'em, I don't do business.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


"If we don't stand for something, we'll fall for anything"! I am glad it worked out!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business Side of Woodworking - Risk Taken/Lesson Learned*
> 
> Besides writing for the magazine and selling patterns through my site, I have a couple of larger companies which I sell my patterns to at a wholesale rate, for them to resell retail. This is a necessary and important part of my job because even though writing for the magazine is wonderful, it is on a free-lance basis and certainly wouldn't be enough money to sustain me in a living. My own site is doing pretty good, and really gaining momentum since I have spent the time and attention it needs, but the wholesale market is still very necessary in my business and plays a large part in its success.
> 
> I have a few major companies which I wholesale to. Scroll sawing is a pretty specialized offshoot of woodworking, as you probably realize and there aren't very many choices when it comes to marketing. Selling patterns is pretty much the way to earn a living in the scroll saw industry. Although many of my customers do very well selling items at craft fairs and some even have their online stores, it is usually as a second income or retirement supplement, as it is very labor-intensive work and people aren't really willing or able to pay for the many hours it entails to create something. Any scroller can attest to that, and most keep up the hobby as a way to relax and be creative and perhaps make a little bit of money on the side. (Usually enough to buy more wood and blades!)
> 
> So with that said, you can figure that times have been kind of rough for our industry, as they are with many. When people are worried about putting food on their tables and paying their mortgages and keeping their jobs, buying scroll saw patterns is probably close to last on their list of priorities. Especially with all the free patterns available online. I must say that I have been able to hold my own this past year or so, but that has only been because I really stepped up production and have over doubled my efforts in both producing new designs and marketing. I feel that if I hang in here through the rough times, when things begin to loosen up a bit everything will be OK. I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> So the other day I received an email from one of my largest wholesalers stating that their new catalog was in the mail and their art department wanted me to redesign my pattern packets and strip all of my contact information off of them. Until last year, I was the one printing my own packets and sending them to the wholesaler for distribution. As a cost cutting measure, they decided they wanted to print the patterns themselves, saving postage from me to them and not having to purchase inventory. Because they were doing this, they also wanted to cut my percentage of what I would receive for them. I did agree to this (I had no choice, or they would not carry my patterns anymore) even after just a couple months before they cut the percentage they would pay out to designer across the board by ten percent. They wrote us a letter, telling us they were struggling too, and for the good of 'everyone' they needed to do this and hoped we would understand and comply.
> 
> So to sum it up, in the past 12 months I received what figures out to be a 33% pay cut, but no longer had to print or mail my own patterns. Life is full of compromises. I have been doing business with them for over 12 years and as I said, as far as distributors go, the pick'ins are slim. I had finally purchased the right combination of printing equipment which would output beautiful, clear, color patterns at very little cost to me, and I could pass on the savings to the customer. But I would always be able to use the equipment for my own other avenues and also I would have more time to design, so I agreed to the terms.
> 
> Several years ago when I just began working with them, they wanted to strip my information off the patterns and I told them that was unacceptable. They had tried to convince me that they had 'knowledgeable staff' who would help any customer who had questions, but even at that early stage of my experience with them, I had received calls from customers who tried their customer service and were not satisfied. They hired people to answer the phones and take orders. In general, they didn't know much about woodworking or blades or construction of the projects, etc. I didn't want my customer to not be able to find me if they had a question or issue. I held my ground then with them and we came to an agreement that I would be able to leave the information on the patterns. After all, if you buy a Whirlpool washing machine from Best Buy, they don't strip all of Whirlpools information off of it. I wanted to be available to stand by my product if necessary and didn't want to leave it to chance.
> 
> Now, however, I received this letter that they wanted me to remove all the information on the new patterns that I had sent to them for distribution. They even went so far as saying that 'by an oversight, they had not done so on my other stuff'. They had recently added several new designs of mine into this new catalog and it would mean rewriting all the patterns to suit them - by early next week. Besides the extra work load (I have several deadlines I need to meet, both for the magazine and my own company) I was pretty upset with this. This occurred the other day as I was reading the responses from several of you regarding how I handled the angry mailing list guy. I fought my urge to react and called a couple of close colleagues whom I respected to discuss things with them. I wanted to get their take on the situation and also put some distance between my initial reaction and my response.
> 
> My colleagues agreed with me. It seemed like one push too many. It is like the story of the camel in the tent I used to hear from my grandmother. At what point do I say 'no'?
> 
> Knowing they needed an immediate answer due to the time frame, I responded a couple of hours later. I was honest with them and told them that I had other commitments that had to be filled and there was no way that I could possibly have the time to do this so quickly. I was told in the initial letter that 'their art department said it would take 30 minutes to an hour to change each pattern'. Somehow that made me more upset. It would probably take me a couple hours each to redesign those patterns on one hand and on the other, what were they getting the 60% for? In my company, I don't have an 'art department'. I am the art department.
> 
> I did also tell them that I was not happy that they were taking all my contact information off the pattern. I could see them not wanting to have the paragraph which told the customer to visit my site, and I had no problem with them removing that, but I did let them know that I strongly felt that they should leave my phone number and email so that customers with questions could reach me. I read and reread my response several times before hitting the send button. It was polite and very matter-of-fact and professional. I felt as if I didn't stand up for myself at some point, I may as well quit and find another vocation.
> 
> Several minutes after sending it, I received a response. It was not what I would call angry, but the former friendly tone was not there. It was pointed out to me that until this point, my information was left on - an 'oversight' by them - and that they wanted to make my "huge" logo smaller and put a "little" logo of their own on them. I felt bad because I had had a decent relationship with them for a long time and there was definitely an icy undertone. I didn't want to leave things as they were, but felt that I may have lost an important client.
> 
> I waited until I talked to my partner, as I wanted to see his take on it. He has just started working with me and I think that his opinion was important as another point of view. I told him that I may have shot myself in the foot with them, but he did agree that enough was enough. He had been around long enough to see concession after concession on our part and realized that if we aren't making money, maybe it is time to think in another direction. I did feel that I didn't want to leave it that way with the company, so I took my time and very carefully composed a letter to them. (one of the problems too, is that they don't talk on the phone - my liaison 'doesn't do the phone' and will only talk through emails. This is true across the board, even with the magazine, whose patterns they sell also. The problem with that is that things can be misunderstood in writing as some pointed out in my blog of the other day)
> 
> So I took my time to be honest and upfront with the issues I was having. I wanted to clear the air so we could better understand each other. I stated my own concerns, but I also acknowledged their problems as a company and the struggles they are experiencing. I did point out to them that it was due to an agreement, not an oversight that until now my information was left on the older patterns. Another issue that I didn't mention was that they were going to do double-sided printing. Many of you have seen the type of patterns I draw and even in the best circumstances, when you make copies necessary to cut the patterns, the other side has a way of showing through. I also expressed this concern in my letter. It is difficult enough to cut for some without seeing 'ghost' lines from the other side. This was something that I felt very strong about, as the cost of adding in a sheet or two of paper on a $6 or $8 pattern was negligible. in any case, after waiting again and rereading and going over the letter with my partner, I again hit 'send'.
> 
> It was a restless night. I realized that I had stood my ground to one of the biggest companies out there. Many of my fellow designers won't do business with them at all anymore because of their demands and practices. I always tried to be diplomatic and I am grateful for an additional outlet. But some times you have to say 'enough is enough'. Soon I would be paying them to sell my patterns. I also had to face the reality that I may have seen my last order from them. It was a difficult pill to swallow, but I had to look at this business realistically. I had been reading many of the blogs and posts here in LJ's and they pretty much all say the same thing - if you don't make money, it isn't a business. You have to have confidence in your own self-worth. Those words helped me tremendously in making this decision.
> 
> I looked on their site and at their recent catalogs. I was a large part of their business. I added value to their business. If we didn't do business with each other anymore, I wouldn't be the only one that would be hurt from it. I had to have the confidence in myself and my designs and the way I present them in my patterns. That is something that I have had trouble with in the past. We all have some trouble believing in ourselves, I think. But after almost 15 years it was time I saw my own value, too. I am not saying this in a 'big-headed' way. If I dropped out of the business, it would barely skip a beat. I know that. But I do my job well and complete and my following and loyalty of my customers and my editor attest to that. So I held my breath and waited.
> 
> I got a response sometime in the afternoon. I was expecting no response (or subsequent orders) or a 'take it or leave it' letter from them (they have been known to do that before). When I read the response I needed to sit down. It was a long letter on how they valued our relationship and wanted to make it work. They said that they would not only leave the phone number and email, but they put a paragraph that said "for any questions concerning this project, please contact Sheila directly at . . . . ." They said that the double sided printing would only be on the text pages, as they also felt printing patterns on both sides was not good, and they said that they wanted to continue to do business and we would all see this through together.
> 
> I felt incredible and proud. It may seem like a small, silly thing, but it was important. I didn't react emotionally, but I kept it practical and businesslike and (I believe) unoffensive. I felt that their compromise was sincere and enough to make things work. After all, isn't life full of compromises? I felt so much better having my say in this way rather than being angry and letting it stew inside and ruin the relationship. I respected their position too and I feel that with a little give and take on both sides, it was a happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I am sorry this got so long, but I thought this story was important. For the other business owners in this group - you DO have to stand up for yourself and respect yourself to ask for what you deserve. I learned that from all of you. You also need to approach your business with as little personal emotion as you are able, even though creating and building is a very emotional business to be in. Again, I thank you all for your previous advice and comments. Even though there have been many different perspectives presented, it is good to see different sides and point of views that are impossible to see on our own. Many views are so much more valuable than just our own.
> 
> Thank you for sharing yours with me so I could make a better decision.


"If we don't stand for something, we'll fall for anything"! I am glad it worked out!


----------



## scrollgirl

*With Much Appreciation*

First of all, I want to thank everyone for the comments and advice on yesterday's post. I really do appreciate the different viewpoints that were given and I honestly feel it will help me make better decisions in the future. In the couple of weeks since I started this blog, I have learned so much for everyone I can't even tell you. I hope in some ways that I have also been giving you some insight into what it is like to work the way I do.

I wasn't sure that it would be much interest to anyone, but the positive comments and encouragement I have received from people, both in the comment section and privately have been very rewarding. I realize that what I write about isn't all about building this or building that, but I feel that most of what I talk about is related to woodworking and the business of woodworking. The project itself is just the tip of the iceberg. I find that people are really interested in what goes on 'behind the scenes' in woodworking - especially if they are thinking of doing it themselves.

I think it takes love and true dedication to ride the ups and down that occur, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love what I do and every single day I realize that I am lucky to survive in this job. There used to be someone in my life who judged only the paychecks and was constantly at me to find a 'real job' or a better paying job and it was probably the most difficult time in my life. My work suffered because it was being devalued every day and it began a vicious circle of making even less money and being less creative.

It took a lot, but I changed that part of my life, and I now am surrounded by people who support my dreams and believe in my abilities and they are the ones whom I give credit to for any successes I am seeing. I am not there yet, but business is starting to turn around. It is like stopping the wheels of a locomotive and putting it in reverse. It takes a lot of time and strength. I have a partner that supports me even on the bad days and is there to shore me up when I want to quit. I know it has to come from within myself, but having someone there cheering you on sure beats the opposite. I also have had some great contact with fellow woodworkers like you and customers and my editor which is always a positive thinker (how do we make it win/win he always asks!). No man or woman is an island.

I had a customer send me pictures last week of a little moose ornament from a set I designed that he made. You may think 'that's nice'. But the kicker is that his daughter was getting married and she asked him to make 80 of them for the table favors at the wedding! 80! So he sent me a picture of all the pieces cut and in progress and he even painted them to look really cute and I was so overwhelmed when I saw them. To think that someone would take one of my ideas and apply it in such a way was not only touching, but incredible.

Last year when things were not so good for me I was really considering quitting. Business was bad, I wasn't making a decent living and I just felt burned out. On one of my saddest days, I received a call from a customer of mine in British Columbia, all the way across Canada. I had 'met' her a couple of days before coming to Nova Scotia, as she ordered from the phone and we got to talking. She used to live here and calls it the 'other paradise' from BC where she is now. We have been friends for six years and every once in a while she calls and we have a nice chat. She told me if I were ever in BC, she has a guest house and I was welcome to stay. She also said how she loves my designs and puts on a show each fall and sells hundreds of things. She thanks me for the work I do, as she can't draw (she says) and doesn't know what she would do without me. I don't know what I would have decided without that call.

It was a coincidence that she called that day I was going to give up. Or was it fate? After talking to her, I felt like even if what I do is silly, it does add to some people's lives. I thought of all the other stories like these that I have heard over the years from my customers and students and it made me think that maybe I should follow my heart and give it one more try and not think of the negative people who don't understand it. It means more than money to me. Really and truly.

I love reading and posting different quotes (there is a thread in the Coffee House forum now on quotes) and one of my favorites is "You know you are on the road to success if you would do your job, and not be paid for it." 
- Oprah Winfrey.

I realize we have to pay to live and eat. But I also realize that it isn't what makes us happy. I know if I am patient, things will work out how they are supposed to.

So with that said, I will get going with my day. I have enjoyed writing this series, not because of the audience, but because it allows me the chance first thing in the morning to organize and plan my day. It has allowed me new friendships and brought new people into my life and has given me the opportunity to learn and share what I have and still am learning.

I finally finished writing a difficult pattern yesterday. It wasn't difficult in the technological sense, but it was one of those projects where I would rather clean the cat box than finish writing. I was easily distracted and for some unknown reason had to struggle to finish it. What should have taken a couple of hours took several days to do. I just couldn't focus. Did you ever have a project like that? But it is done and I have a great sense of freedom and can now move on to other things. I can't wait to start my day today and ultimately make some saw dust.

Thanks very much again for your encouragement and also your honest opinions. It really means a lot. 

Have a great Friday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *With Much Appreciation*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for the comments and advice on yesterday's post. I really do appreciate the different viewpoints that were given and I honestly feel it will help me make better decisions in the future. In the couple of weeks since I started this blog, I have learned so much for everyone I can't even tell you. I hope in some ways that I have also been giving you some insight into what it is like to work the way I do.
> 
> I wasn't sure that it would be much interest to anyone, but the positive comments and encouragement I have received from people, both in the comment section and privately have been very rewarding. I realize that what I write about isn't all about building this or building that, but I feel that most of what I talk about is related to woodworking and the business of woodworking. The project itself is just the tip of the iceberg. I find that people are really interested in what goes on 'behind the scenes' in woodworking - especially if they are thinking of doing it themselves.
> 
> I think it takes love and true dedication to ride the ups and down that occur, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love what I do and every single day I realize that I am lucky to survive in this job. There used to be someone in my life who judged only the paychecks and was constantly at me to find a 'real job' or a better paying job and it was probably the most difficult time in my life. My work suffered because it was being devalued every day and it began a vicious circle of making even less money and being less creative.
> 
> It took a lot, but I changed that part of my life, and I now am surrounded by people who support my dreams and believe in my abilities and they are the ones whom I give credit to for any successes I am seeing. I am not there yet, but business is starting to turn around. It is like stopping the wheels of a locomotive and putting it in reverse. It takes a lot of time and strength. I have a partner that supports me even on the bad days and is there to shore me up when I want to quit. I know it has to come from within myself, but having someone there cheering you on sure beats the opposite. I also have had some great contact with fellow woodworkers like you and customers and my editor which is always a positive thinker (how do we make it win/win he always asks!). No man or woman is an island.
> 
> I had a customer send me pictures last week of a little moose ornament from a set I designed that he made. You may think 'that's nice'. But the kicker is that his daughter was getting married and she asked him to make 80 of them for the table favors at the wedding! 80! So he sent me a picture of all the pieces cut and in progress and he even painted them to look really cute and I was so overwhelmed when I saw them. To think that someone would take one of my ideas and apply it in such a way was not only touching, but incredible.
> 
> Last year when things were not so good for me I was really considering quitting. Business was bad, I wasn't making a decent living and I just felt burned out. On one of my saddest days, I received a call from a customer of mine in British Columbia, all the way across Canada. I had 'met' her a couple of days before coming to Nova Scotia, as she ordered from the phone and we got to talking. She used to live here and calls it the 'other paradise' from BC where she is now. We have been friends for six years and every once in a while she calls and we have a nice chat. She told me if I were ever in BC, she has a guest house and I was welcome to stay. She also said how she loves my designs and puts on a show each fall and sells hundreds of things. She thanks me for the work I do, as she can't draw (she says) and doesn't know what she would do without me. I don't know what I would have decided without that call.
> 
> It was a coincidence that she called that day I was going to give up. Or was it fate? After talking to her, I felt like even if what I do is silly, it does add to some people's lives. I thought of all the other stories like these that I have heard over the years from my customers and students and it made me think that maybe I should follow my heart and give it one more try and not think of the negative people who don't understand it. It means more than money to me. Really and truly.
> 
> I love reading and posting different quotes (there is a thread in the Coffee House forum now on quotes) and one of my favorites is "You know you are on the road to success if you would do your job, and not be paid for it."
> - Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> I realize we have to pay to live and eat. But I also realize that it isn't what makes us happy. I know if I am patient, things will work out how they are supposed to.
> 
> So with that said, I will get going with my day. I have enjoyed writing this series, not because of the audience, but because it allows me the chance first thing in the morning to organize and plan my day. It has allowed me new friendships and brought new people into my life and has given me the opportunity to learn and share what I have and still am learning.
> 
> I finally finished writing a difficult pattern yesterday. It wasn't difficult in the technological sense, but it was one of those projects where I would rather clean the cat box than finish writing. I was easily distracted and for some unknown reason had to struggle to finish it. What should have taken a couple of hours took several days to do. I just couldn't focus. Did you ever have a project like that? But it is done and I have a great sense of freedom and can now move on to other things. I can't wait to start my day today and ultimately make some saw dust.
> 
> Thanks very much again for your encouragement and also your honest opinions. It really means a lot.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Yes, I've had projects where I can't progress and get distracted. When this happens, if I have the luxury of time, I just get on with something else. Later on, the subconsious mind having worked on the problem project for me whilst I was otherwise occupied, I pick it up again and often can't think what I thought was hard or labourious about it and get it done in no time. Putting it on the back burner work for me. Might it work for you?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *With Much Appreciation*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for the comments and advice on yesterday's post. I really do appreciate the different viewpoints that were given and I honestly feel it will help me make better decisions in the future. In the couple of weeks since I started this blog, I have learned so much for everyone I can't even tell you. I hope in some ways that I have also been giving you some insight into what it is like to work the way I do.
> 
> I wasn't sure that it would be much interest to anyone, but the positive comments and encouragement I have received from people, both in the comment section and privately have been very rewarding. I realize that what I write about isn't all about building this or building that, but I feel that most of what I talk about is related to woodworking and the business of woodworking. The project itself is just the tip of the iceberg. I find that people are really interested in what goes on 'behind the scenes' in woodworking - especially if they are thinking of doing it themselves.
> 
> I think it takes love and true dedication to ride the ups and down that occur, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love what I do and every single day I realize that I am lucky to survive in this job. There used to be someone in my life who judged only the paychecks and was constantly at me to find a 'real job' or a better paying job and it was probably the most difficult time in my life. My work suffered because it was being devalued every day and it began a vicious circle of making even less money and being less creative.
> 
> It took a lot, but I changed that part of my life, and I now am surrounded by people who support my dreams and believe in my abilities and they are the ones whom I give credit to for any successes I am seeing. I am not there yet, but business is starting to turn around. It is like stopping the wheels of a locomotive and putting it in reverse. It takes a lot of time and strength. I have a partner that supports me even on the bad days and is there to shore me up when I want to quit. I know it has to come from within myself, but having someone there cheering you on sure beats the opposite. I also have had some great contact with fellow woodworkers like you and customers and my editor which is always a positive thinker (how do we make it win/win he always asks!). No man or woman is an island.
> 
> I had a customer send me pictures last week of a little moose ornament from a set I designed that he made. You may think 'that's nice'. But the kicker is that his daughter was getting married and she asked him to make 80 of them for the table favors at the wedding! 80! So he sent me a picture of all the pieces cut and in progress and he even painted them to look really cute and I was so overwhelmed when I saw them. To think that someone would take one of my ideas and apply it in such a way was not only touching, but incredible.
> 
> Last year when things were not so good for me I was really considering quitting. Business was bad, I wasn't making a decent living and I just felt burned out. On one of my saddest days, I received a call from a customer of mine in British Columbia, all the way across Canada. I had 'met' her a couple of days before coming to Nova Scotia, as she ordered from the phone and we got to talking. She used to live here and calls it the 'other paradise' from BC where she is now. We have been friends for six years and every once in a while she calls and we have a nice chat. She told me if I were ever in BC, she has a guest house and I was welcome to stay. She also said how she loves my designs and puts on a show each fall and sells hundreds of things. She thanks me for the work I do, as she can't draw (she says) and doesn't know what she would do without me. I don't know what I would have decided without that call.
> 
> It was a coincidence that she called that day I was going to give up. Or was it fate? After talking to her, I felt like even if what I do is silly, it does add to some people's lives. I thought of all the other stories like these that I have heard over the years from my customers and students and it made me think that maybe I should follow my heart and give it one more try and not think of the negative people who don't understand it. It means more than money to me. Really and truly.
> 
> I love reading and posting different quotes (there is a thread in the Coffee House forum now on quotes) and one of my favorites is "You know you are on the road to success if you would do your job, and not be paid for it."
> - Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> I realize we have to pay to live and eat. But I also realize that it isn't what makes us happy. I know if I am patient, things will work out how they are supposed to.
> 
> So with that said, I will get going with my day. I have enjoyed writing this series, not because of the audience, but because it allows me the chance first thing in the morning to organize and plan my day. It has allowed me new friendships and brought new people into my life and has given me the opportunity to learn and share what I have and still am learning.
> 
> I finally finished writing a difficult pattern yesterday. It wasn't difficult in the technological sense, but it was one of those projects where I would rather clean the cat box than finish writing. I was easily distracted and for some unknown reason had to struggle to finish it. What should have taken a couple of hours took several days to do. I just couldn't focus. Did you ever have a project like that? But it is done and I have a great sense of freedom and can now move on to other things. I can't wait to start my day today and ultimately make some saw dust.
> 
> Thanks very much again for your encouragement and also your honest opinions. It really means a lot.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I think you are right, Martyn. It was the oddest thing. It was just the instructions for that little 'Bee Happy' plaque that I showed. The box is here almost ready to go to my editor, but that was the stopper. He told me the other day that he was happy I had everything done so soon and that was like the kiss of death for me. I thought - I'm ahead, I'll do this or that instead! But it has been sitting here looking at me all week and every time I sat to do it I either just couldn't concentrate on it or something would interrupt. I would have been better off putting it aside for a couple of days and then worked on it later like you said!  It has just been a strange week. I feel like I have been working all week long but can't for the life of me really see results. I think I may take a day this weekend to get away from it. I have to go to the bank today and it is beautiful out and I think I will stop and just give the car a good wash. Changing gears can be good !


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *With Much Appreciation*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for the comments and advice on yesterday's post. I really do appreciate the different viewpoints that were given and I honestly feel it will help me make better decisions in the future. In the couple of weeks since I started this blog, I have learned so much for everyone I can't even tell you. I hope in some ways that I have also been giving you some insight into what it is like to work the way I do.
> 
> I wasn't sure that it would be much interest to anyone, but the positive comments and encouragement I have received from people, both in the comment section and privately have been very rewarding. I realize that what I write about isn't all about building this or building that, but I feel that most of what I talk about is related to woodworking and the business of woodworking. The project itself is just the tip of the iceberg. I find that people are really interested in what goes on 'behind the scenes' in woodworking - especially if they are thinking of doing it themselves.
> 
> I think it takes love and true dedication to ride the ups and down that occur, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love what I do and every single day I realize that I am lucky to survive in this job. There used to be someone in my life who judged only the paychecks and was constantly at me to find a 'real job' or a better paying job and it was probably the most difficult time in my life. My work suffered because it was being devalued every day and it began a vicious circle of making even less money and being less creative.
> 
> It took a lot, but I changed that part of my life, and I now am surrounded by people who support my dreams and believe in my abilities and they are the ones whom I give credit to for any successes I am seeing. I am not there yet, but business is starting to turn around. It is like stopping the wheels of a locomotive and putting it in reverse. It takes a lot of time and strength. I have a partner that supports me even on the bad days and is there to shore me up when I want to quit. I know it has to come from within myself, but having someone there cheering you on sure beats the opposite. I also have had some great contact with fellow woodworkers like you and customers and my editor which is always a positive thinker (how do we make it win/win he always asks!). No man or woman is an island.
> 
> I had a customer send me pictures last week of a little moose ornament from a set I designed that he made. You may think 'that's nice'. But the kicker is that his daughter was getting married and she asked him to make 80 of them for the table favors at the wedding! 80! So he sent me a picture of all the pieces cut and in progress and he even painted them to look really cute and I was so overwhelmed when I saw them. To think that someone would take one of my ideas and apply it in such a way was not only touching, but incredible.
> 
> Last year when things were not so good for me I was really considering quitting. Business was bad, I wasn't making a decent living and I just felt burned out. On one of my saddest days, I received a call from a customer of mine in British Columbia, all the way across Canada. I had 'met' her a couple of days before coming to Nova Scotia, as she ordered from the phone and we got to talking. She used to live here and calls it the 'other paradise' from BC where she is now. We have been friends for six years and every once in a while she calls and we have a nice chat. She told me if I were ever in BC, she has a guest house and I was welcome to stay. She also said how she loves my designs and puts on a show each fall and sells hundreds of things. She thanks me for the work I do, as she can't draw (she says) and doesn't know what she would do without me. I don't know what I would have decided without that call.
> 
> It was a coincidence that she called that day I was going to give up. Or was it fate? After talking to her, I felt like even if what I do is silly, it does add to some people's lives. I thought of all the other stories like these that I have heard over the years from my customers and students and it made me think that maybe I should follow my heart and give it one more try and not think of the negative people who don't understand it. It means more than money to me. Really and truly.
> 
> I love reading and posting different quotes (there is a thread in the Coffee House forum now on quotes) and one of my favorites is "You know you are on the road to success if you would do your job, and not be paid for it."
> - Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> I realize we have to pay to live and eat. But I also realize that it isn't what makes us happy. I know if I am patient, things will work out how they are supposed to.
> 
> So with that said, I will get going with my day. I have enjoyed writing this series, not because of the audience, but because it allows me the chance first thing in the morning to organize and plan my day. It has allowed me new friendships and brought new people into my life and has given me the opportunity to learn and share what I have and still am learning.
> 
> I finally finished writing a difficult pattern yesterday. It wasn't difficult in the technological sense, but it was one of those projects where I would rather clean the cat box than finish writing. I was easily distracted and for some unknown reason had to struggle to finish it. What should have taken a couple of hours took several days to do. I just couldn't focus. Did you ever have a project like that? But it is done and I have a great sense of freedom and can now move on to other things. I can't wait to start my day today and ultimately make some saw dust.
> 
> Thanks very much again for your encouragement and also your honest opinions. It really means a lot.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


sound like you need a week without woodworking and typing
doing something totely werd for you something you havn´t done before
doesn´t matter what it is, fishing or something ells where you clean the brain completly
then come back and things will bee more brighter 
take care Sheila

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *With Much Appreciation*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for the comments and advice on yesterday's post. I really do appreciate the different viewpoints that were given and I honestly feel it will help me make better decisions in the future. In the couple of weeks since I started this blog, I have learned so much for everyone I can't even tell you. I hope in some ways that I have also been giving you some insight into what it is like to work the way I do.
> 
> I wasn't sure that it would be much interest to anyone, but the positive comments and encouragement I have received from people, both in the comment section and privately have been very rewarding. I realize that what I write about isn't all about building this or building that, but I feel that most of what I talk about is related to woodworking and the business of woodworking. The project itself is just the tip of the iceberg. I find that people are really interested in what goes on 'behind the scenes' in woodworking - especially if they are thinking of doing it themselves.
> 
> I think it takes love and true dedication to ride the ups and down that occur, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love what I do and every single day I realize that I am lucky to survive in this job. There used to be someone in my life who judged only the paychecks and was constantly at me to find a 'real job' or a better paying job and it was probably the most difficult time in my life. My work suffered because it was being devalued every day and it began a vicious circle of making even less money and being less creative.
> 
> It took a lot, but I changed that part of my life, and I now am surrounded by people who support my dreams and believe in my abilities and they are the ones whom I give credit to for any successes I am seeing. I am not there yet, but business is starting to turn around. It is like stopping the wheels of a locomotive and putting it in reverse. It takes a lot of time and strength. I have a partner that supports me even on the bad days and is there to shore me up when I want to quit. I know it has to come from within myself, but having someone there cheering you on sure beats the opposite. I also have had some great contact with fellow woodworkers like you and customers and my editor which is always a positive thinker (how do we make it win/win he always asks!). No man or woman is an island.
> 
> I had a customer send me pictures last week of a little moose ornament from a set I designed that he made. You may think 'that's nice'. But the kicker is that his daughter was getting married and she asked him to make 80 of them for the table favors at the wedding! 80! So he sent me a picture of all the pieces cut and in progress and he even painted them to look really cute and I was so overwhelmed when I saw them. To think that someone would take one of my ideas and apply it in such a way was not only touching, but incredible.
> 
> Last year when things were not so good for me I was really considering quitting. Business was bad, I wasn't making a decent living and I just felt burned out. On one of my saddest days, I received a call from a customer of mine in British Columbia, all the way across Canada. I had 'met' her a couple of days before coming to Nova Scotia, as she ordered from the phone and we got to talking. She used to live here and calls it the 'other paradise' from BC where she is now. We have been friends for six years and every once in a while she calls and we have a nice chat. She told me if I were ever in BC, she has a guest house and I was welcome to stay. She also said how she loves my designs and puts on a show each fall and sells hundreds of things. She thanks me for the work I do, as she can't draw (she says) and doesn't know what she would do without me. I don't know what I would have decided without that call.
> 
> It was a coincidence that she called that day I was going to give up. Or was it fate? After talking to her, I felt like even if what I do is silly, it does add to some people's lives. I thought of all the other stories like these that I have heard over the years from my customers and students and it made me think that maybe I should follow my heart and give it one more try and not think of the negative people who don't understand it. It means more than money to me. Really and truly.
> 
> I love reading and posting different quotes (there is a thread in the Coffee House forum now on quotes) and one of my favorites is "You know you are on the road to success if you would do your job, and not be paid for it."
> - Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> I realize we have to pay to live and eat. But I also realize that it isn't what makes us happy. I know if I am patient, things will work out how they are supposed to.
> 
> So with that said, I will get going with my day. I have enjoyed writing this series, not because of the audience, but because it allows me the chance first thing in the morning to organize and plan my day. It has allowed me new friendships and brought new people into my life and has given me the opportunity to learn and share what I have and still am learning.
> 
> I finally finished writing a difficult pattern yesterday. It wasn't difficult in the technological sense, but it was one of those projects where I would rather clean the cat box than finish writing. I was easily distracted and for some unknown reason had to struggle to finish it. What should have taken a couple of hours took several days to do. I just couldn't focus. Did you ever have a project like that? But it is done and I have a great sense of freedom and can now move on to other things. I can't wait to start my day today and ultimately make some saw dust.
> 
> Thanks very much again for your encouragement and also your honest opinions. It really means a lot.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Been there and done that:-( Great to be free from the "real" job, ain't it)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hittin' the Road!*

"Too much of even a good thing isn't good." Sometimes even if we love what we do, we need a change of pace to keep things exciting and fresh. My scientific mind decided to test that theory and I will certainly let you all know the results. I haven't been accomplishing what I want lately and I think it is time to take a step back and do something completely unrelated to woodworking and computers today. (Already I am cheating, writing this!)

The sun is shining, the car is clean, the camera battery is charged (It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas and a half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. JK!) Seriously, it s a beautiful day and I think I need a break at least for a day or two so I can feel fresh and productive again. Now I can't promise that I won't look at tools or even buy tools, but hey - I a girl's gotta have some fun!

Have a great Saturday! And happy Father's Day tomorrow to all you dad's!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Hittin' the Road!*
> 
> "Too much of even a good thing isn't good." Sometimes even if we love what we do, we need a change of pace to keep things exciting and fresh. My scientific mind decided to test that theory and I will certainly let you all know the results. I haven't been accomplishing what I want lately and I think it is time to take a step back and do something completely unrelated to woodworking and computers today. (Already I am cheating, writing this!)
> 
> The sun is shining, the car is clean, the camera battery is charged (It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas and a half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. JK!) Seriously, it s a beautiful day and I think I need a break at least for a day or two so I can feel fresh and productive again. Now I can't promise that I won't look at tools or even buy tools, but hey - I a girl's gotta have some fun!
> 
> Have a great Saturday! And happy Father's Day tomorrow to all you dad's!


Got some bills to pay, lol. Nice Blues Brothers ref.

Good idea, get out. Relax. Maybe get some inspiration?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Hittin' the Road!*
> 
> "Too much of even a good thing isn't good." Sometimes even if we love what we do, we need a change of pace to keep things exciting and fresh. My scientific mind decided to test that theory and I will certainly let you all know the results. I haven't been accomplishing what I want lately and I think it is time to take a step back and do something completely unrelated to woodworking and computers today. (Already I am cheating, writing this!)
> 
> The sun is shining, the car is clean, the camera battery is charged (It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas and a half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. JK!) Seriously, it s a beautiful day and I think I need a break at least for a day or two so I can feel fresh and productive again. Now I can't promise that I won't look at tools or even buy tools, but hey - I a girl's gotta have some fun!
> 
> Have a great Saturday! And happy Father's Day tomorrow to all you dad's!


tank´s Sheila
I deffently hope you will have some great time out there with the camera
have a plesent weekend in the sun

take care
Dennis


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Hittin' the Road!*
> 
> "Too much of even a good thing isn't good." Sometimes even if we love what we do, we need a change of pace to keep things exciting and fresh. My scientific mind decided to test that theory and I will certainly let you all know the results. I haven't been accomplishing what I want lately and I think it is time to take a step back and do something completely unrelated to woodworking and computers today. (Already I am cheating, writing this!)
> 
> The sun is shining, the car is clean, the camera battery is charged (It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas and a half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. JK!) Seriously, it s a beautiful day and I think I need a break at least for a day or two so I can feel fresh and productive again. Now I can't promise that I won't look at tools or even buy tools, but hey - I a girl's gotta have some fun!
> 
> Have a great Saturday! And happy Father's Day tomorrow to all you dad's!


Hit it!

Andrew


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*

Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.

Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.

We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.

We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.

I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink

Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.

It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.

On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)

I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.

I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.

I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.

Here is a picture of the whale:


From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry

I love the natural colors of the wood.

Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.

I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.

Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*
> 
> Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.
> 
> Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.
> 
> We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.
> 
> We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.
> 
> I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink
> 
> Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.
> 
> On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)
> 
> I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.
> 
> I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.
> 
> I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whale:
> 
> 
> From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry
> 
> I love the natural colors of the wood.
> 
> Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.
> 
> I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


I would be willing to pay up to $30 for the whale pin, especially if it came with a little notecard explaining what ebony and holly are and why they are expensive. (And that it isn't just dyed/painted wood making them that colour!)

You could probably get more from them, maybe up to $50, if they are in the right market. Not sure if that is the right market or not, as I haven't been there. 

As far as selling the stuff that you've already used, you may as well just price it to sell. Since you've technically already made money from it, it's not really a pressure thing. I would try to not undercut any other similar works, because that's just in poor practise.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*
> 
> Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.
> 
> Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.
> 
> We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.
> 
> We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.
> 
> I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink
> 
> Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.
> 
> On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)
> 
> I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.
> 
> I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.
> 
> I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whale:
> 
> 
> From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry
> 
> I love the natural colors of the wood.
> 
> Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.
> 
> I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


Thanks, Lis - that is just the kind of feedback I need. I don't know what the market wants and I am with you 100% on the 'already did and am making money from it' thoughts on the prototypes.  I would love to price up the pins a bit and then maybe they would be worth my time to make a few a week. I think by lowering the price, we tend to de-value our work. There was one scroll saw guy who used to work with the magazine that did an article on pricing. If it didn't sell at a show or fair, he would raise the price. He said many times this would work. He did portrait style scroll sawing and his pieces sold at $300 and up each (he stack cut about 4 deep at a time). That would be a fair price.

Thanks for the input a lot.  I do have classy little cards that I put them on (remember, I love computer graphics!) and I think they look nice and professional. Just saying they were made by a 'Nova Scotia Artist' is a good selling point around here. Tourists want local art. Maybe I will start them at $25 or so just to see. As I said, the lady who runs the shop is sweet and she won't mind me testing the waters.

Sheila


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*
> 
> Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.
> 
> Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.
> 
> We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.
> 
> We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.
> 
> I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink
> 
> Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.
> 
> On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)
> 
> I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.
> 
> I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.
> 
> I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whale:
> 
> 
> From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry
> 
> I love the natural colors of the wood.
> 
> Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.
> 
> I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


Seems like a good value to me too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*
> 
> Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.
> 
> Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.
> 
> We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.
> 
> We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.
> 
> I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink
> 
> Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.
> 
> On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)
> 
> I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.
> 
> I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.
> 
> I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whale:
> 
> 
> From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry
> 
> I love the natural colors of the wood.
> 
> Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.
> 
> I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


sorry Sheila I can´t help you there …...(don´t know the market)....too far away

glad to hear you had a good day in the sun …......get more like this…..
better yet , full weekends

take care
Dennis


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*
> 
> Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.
> 
> Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.
> 
> We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.
> 
> We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.
> 
> I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink
> 
> Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.
> 
> On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)
> 
> I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.
> 
> I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.
> 
> I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whale:
> 
> 
> From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry
> 
> I love the natural colors of the wood.
> 
> Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.
> 
> I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


I think you have a price that would be reasonable for the pins. You might even get more if the shops are touristy and you can get an impulse buy. You might want to make a few and experiment with the price. Set the price and see if they sell really quickly you may be able to raise the prices.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *The Road Trip Did Wonders! I Can't Wait to Get Moving!*
> 
> Well, after taking the day on Saturday and trying to get some random things around here done on Sunday, its back to some full force work for me. The road trip was really nice. We couldn't have picked a better day. It was bright and sunny and there was one point in the afternoon where we actually had to put the top up on the car because it was so warm. That's highly unusual for Nova Scotia and it was one of the hottest days I can remember in the six years I have been here.
> 
> Perhaps it was because we went into the valley. It seems like even if you drive only five minutes from the coast, you notice a great change in temperature. I like the warm though so I really loved it. I must be like a lizard. The sun does wonders. I really needed this change of pace, even if it was for a day.
> 
> We left by 8am and went to a nice little place for breakfast in Weymouth, about 20 minutes north of here. I should have taken more pictures because Weymouth is a beautiful little town. I guess after driving around I realize that most places are 'beautiful little towns'. Since I grew up in the Chicago area, there is really a lot of cement and commotion and noise and most smaller towns are quite appealing to me. Any place with water, grass and quiet is a treat for me.
> 
> We stayed off the main road as much as we could, taking Route 1 instead of the highway 101. It is so scenic with all the farms and houses and the little towns we passed through had beautiful fretwork and architecture. I promise the next time I do a day trip I will take more house pictures so you can see the wonderful woodworking. I guess that once you work with wood and build things, you notice things like that. It is the same with my painting. I look at things thinking how I would paint them and how I would reproduce the colors and effects. It is fun because my partner is newer to scrollsawing and I like when he points out how something looks or was made. I know it affects him too.
> 
> I have some pictures of the trip and landscape if you are interested. I think this link should work:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ca/sheilalandrydesigns/DayTripJune20?feat=directlink
> 
> Many people like to see different areas and landscapes. I think it is fun to see where others live. We stumbled on an old car show and that was really fun. We didn't spent too much time there, but got a nice look at some beauties. We didn't make it as far as Halifax because we took the slow road, so we didn't really get to the wood store, but we were able to go to Home Depot and snoop around a bit. On the way home, we took the less-traveled path along the ocean. I had gone that way once when I first came here, and it was pretty nice. You had to wind on some dirt roads though, as there isn't really a highway going right along the coast, but it gave us the opportunity to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> It was good to get away for the day. I think we all need that every once in a while. I am raring to go today and I hope to accomplish a lot. I have a list of things to do and really want to put a dent in it.
> 
> On a woodworking note, I have a friend who owns a touristy-type shop and wants me to put some stuff in there. I have been going through my prototypes and having to price things and I will tell you it is the most difficult thing I have done. When I make stuff for the magazine or patterns, once they are photographed I usually just give them away as gifts or put them in a box somewhere. The stuff for the magazine I need to send off and I get it back in six months or so. I just received a box of several Christmas items from last year a month or so ago. I think I am going to put these things in the shop, but I never know what to price them. I think the shop will take from 25 - 40 per cent The woman who owns the shop is a sweetheart and a friend and I trust her completely. I just don't know how to calculate the price. Part of me just wants to get rid of the stuff, because it will just get banged up any way. It would be nice to get a little money for it though for some extra (to buy more wood!)
> 
> I used to go to the Farmer's Market in Annapolis Royal on Saturdays and sell it there. But that was when I lived closer in Digby and the ocean air ruined some of the backing cards and note cards that I make from my paintings. There were many days when storms would come up suddenly and we would be rushing to pack up and get things out of the elements. The mornings usually had fog and were misty too and it wasn't good for either my paintings or woodworking. I really don't like outdoor shows, unless you get lucky with the weather.
> 
> I kind of feel the items already served their purpose, because once the photos were taken for the articles or pattern packets, I didn't need them. I continue to make some money off of the packets whether the items is with me or not so I don't really need it. It will be good to downsize and get rid of some of the stuff.
> 
> I also used to make little pins like I have been posting in my gallery. They are made from scraps of wood and are a bit labor intensive, but not too bad. I sold them for about $15 each at the market, but at the store I am not sure how much I would have to ask to get for them. The Ebony and Holly whale is really cool and since the hump back whale is native to this area, it should be a good seller. I have a piece of Ebony that is about one foot by 3 inches by 3/4" thick which I have taken slices off of to make the whale pins. The piece cost me almost $40, but I can get lots of pins from it. The Holly was quite expensive too, but is such a creamy white it is perfect for the whale belly. I am debating whether to make some more of them for the shop and see how they go.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whale:
> 
> 
> From Scroll Saw Shaped Jewelry
> 
> I love the natural colors of the wood.
> 
> Do any of you sell in stores or shops? I would love to hear from you if you do. I would love to hear how it works for you. Somehow for me, I feel my time is better spent designing, but I also like doing 'hands on' stuff too. For those of you who have followed this blog, you can see that I just don't get as much time actually working with wood as I wish. There are so many other aspects of the job that need to be addressed! I realize I make so little at doing the pins and stuff that it can't really be considered a good source of income for me. I have to fight the urge to do them though, and unless I can find a high end gallery in Halifax or a place that will tolerate a good price, I need to stay focused on what I have to do to earn a living.
> 
> I also need to finish the three frames I showed last week. I started applying an oil finish on them and I purchased a can of spray lacquer. If any of you finishing experts out there have time to tell tell me, please advise me as to if that will be sufficient. I am not great with finishes and would like to learn more.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I promised myself there would be no fooling around and I would accomplish a lot. I'm going to put on my 'professional hat' and get to it! I hope you all have a HAPPY MONDAY!


Shelia,

You mentioned trying to sale at $25.00 Dollars. You ought to price a little higher and then make a Deal. So Say price is 30 Bucks. And if the customer says Well That seems a little Steap, then you say, Well I tell ya what. I can go down to 25 or something like that, as long as you Sell 2 of them at 25 bucks, you already got the money you Shelled out for the Ebony + Some.

As far as Selling stuff. The items I scroll out, I sale to Local customers by word of mouth and I also sale on Etsy, or try to lol. It's a Place for Handmade Items Only. And it's cheap to list your items.

I tend to list my Prices a little low because most of the items I scroll are from Plywood and not hardwood, so I don't think I can get as much as i would if it was hardwood so I price lower for ply.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*

Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.

Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.

Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:


From Album for Web Stuff

I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.

After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.

I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.

As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?

I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.

So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.

First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.

My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.

I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?

One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I have not yet ventured into the oil realm of finishing - no reason why, except I'm not fond of working with oil.

I've had good luck with wax + shellac, especially spray shellac. I stand a little too far away and spray really gently. I've found the key is to have done the wax super evenly.

My work gets about the same about of handling as yours… so for the same reason I don't go nuts on sealing it.

I am, oddly, very fond of simple satin clear krylon. the satin gives it this nice sheen that settles.

I'd love to try some kind of submersion method eventually - but I'm not brave enough.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Boy, Lis! It is nice to know someone with such similar circumstance! I, like you use the satin Krylon most of the time. Same reason - nice sheen without shine, but easy and does the job.

With the shellac, do you wax BEFORE you spray? I guess I wasn't getting that. I read (I thought) where you do but this little hiccup I had in the finish last night makes me think I misunderstood. I know lots of people spray poly OVER shellac. My thoughts are "why use shellac at all then?" Is it to seal the oil?

I really love the mineral oil because it is no smell and you can really take your time and care finishing it without it being unpleasant or caustic on your skin. (Bonus - your hands and nails are really soft after applying mineral oil finish! Great for me because they are always dry with working with the dust and all and so much hand-washing)

If the tung and danish and other oils don't have a distinct advantage over the mineral oil, why use the other?

Lots of my fretwork friends 'dip' their stuff. I can see why and almost want to give it a try, but like you I am timid about it.


----------



## stefang

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


This was an interesting blog. I'm sure most of us who aren't very knowledgeable about finishing have a lot of conflicting ideas about what is appropriate. I can understand your wanting to work with a finish that is non-toxic and good smelling. Unfortunately these products often aren't up to the qualities expected of them.

Oil finishes aren't durable at all and they have to be frequently renewed.

Waxed objects that are handled a lot get quickly smudged and cloudy and also require rather frequent renewal. anything remotely moist such as fingers and fruit make smudges. I have finished some decorative bowls I've turned with wax that have kept their shine for many years, but they aren't handled much and are just used for display.

Lacquer is a good choice and dries very quickly and can take a lot of handling, but not moisture, heat or abrasion.

Poly is tough, and can within reason take all the aforementioned punishments. on the downside it dries slowly, smells bad and isn't the easiest to clean up and it isn't easy to renew. However, water based poly is supposed to dry in 3 or 4 hours (I think) and is equally tough, plus it doesn't yellow with age as oil based poly does. Also the clean-up is easy. I haven't tried the water-based yet, but I do like the way the slow drying oil based poly flattens out so well, because it doesn't dry fast. This gives a nice surface and requires less sanding and rubbing out.

Danish oil which isn't just oil is a combination of poly, oil and mineral spirits usually in proportions of about 1/3 of each. You can make it yourself and save a bundle. I like Danish oil a lot depending on the project. It does smell a lot though much like poly until dry.

I can't get shellac locally, but It is known as a great sealer.

I think any hard finish like lacquer or poly should be lightly sanded between coats and I also like to use a little car rubbing compound to polish the finish after the last coat. It really makes a big difference in how it feels to the hand and also how smooth and beautiful it looks.

Personally I don't like the finishing part of woodworking. Usually it takes almost or sometimes even more time for the finishing than the build. it's messy and smelly and you need a clean place to do it. All that said, it is *very very* important to the project in terms of appearance and use. I know I haven't got the right attitude here. I am still trying to learn to love it.

I'm not sure any of the above is very helpful, but it works for me. I suspect there are many more like me. Enrolling in a good finishing course is probably the best idea for anyone seriously into woodworking. I have never done this because they have don't offer such courses here for hobbyists.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I find oil is easy to apply and buff up but I tend to use it on darker woods only. I find oil tends to yellow lighter woods.

My main favourite though is sanding sealer (spirit based so as not to raise the grain), a quick rub down with 600 grit (the sealer not me) and finally wax polish. Wax doesn't yellow a lighter wood and I find it keps the colours truer (if that is a technical term at all). It'll also keep the contrast between light and dark woods sharp, important in the sort of pattern work I mainly do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Really good points, Mike and Martyn. I realize that it is a huge Pandora's box I am opening. Is sanding sealer a separate product, Martyn? I have never seen any around here.

I did notice on the Maple tray, that the oil caused it to darken a bit. So much so, it almost has the color of cherry. It is pretty, though, but it just isn't the light color you would expect from maple.

Mike, the reason that I really don't like the finishing process is because of the smell. I just can't wait to be done with it most of the time and as a result, I rush through it. I have seen water-based poly, but never in a spray format. I know you can spray some of them through compressors, but I hear that they clog things up because they dry so quickly. I have liked a line of products called SamaN stains, which are environmentally safe and do a great job. They come in a lot of colors and are mixable too. They have some new outdoor varnishes which are more durable than the interior grade ones they started with, but again, only in jars for brush-on application.

I am glad most people like the lacquer as it seems pretty easy to use (from my LIMITED experience). With most of my items being decorative not functional it may be the best choice over the mineral oil. I looked at my walnut basket again on the counter after reading your post and it still looks good. I am sure if I hit it with another coat it would look better, but considering it is out there on the counter in use every day, it is pretty acceptable.

I really appreciate the information from both of you and I am going to hunt for that sanding sealer to try out. It will be good to give people options.

Thanks so much, Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Sanding sealer. Well I know it as the product most turners in the UK apply first to their finished work, before wax. Hope this gives you a clue as I'm not sure what its called in the US. Properties: you wipe it on thinly and it dries in minutes if not seconds. Its intended to seal the wood grain and not as a finish in and of itself.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I wax, then wait a few hours (days if I can manage) and then shellac over it. I'm not sure if it is the wax I am using or what, but after a little while it appears to totally penetrate and the look of it being a standalone finish is gone.

I've been informed (by many here and elsewhere) that shellac is not ideal as a "final finish" on things that get handled a lot or weathered.. because it will wear down faster than other finishes. This isn't a concern to me, because my stuff isn't handled much.

You should be able to find sanding sealer - I have some from Minwax, got it at Home Depot…. have not tried it yet! But it's called just that.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It Isn't Finished Until It's "Finished"*
> 
> Did you ever see some really beautiful woodworking done only to notice that it wasn't really 'finished'? I have been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for a long time and I must admit that finishing is one of my shortcomings. I have been to many shows, too where people have on display the most beautiful, intricate fretwork that must have taken them days to cut, only to have little or no finish on them - or worse yet - a poorly sprayed on finish which has drips and/or dust embedded in it.
> 
> Since joining this forum and seeing the level of projects, I really noticed how much I lack finishing skills. I also realize that finishing itself can be an entire career and it scares me to think of the scope of what I need to learn. I am hoping to learn a little at a time, project to project to improve the final appearance of my work.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I made a walnut bread basket for the magazine. It was one of the first things that I made that would come in direct contact with food. I have a picture of it below:
> 
> 
> From Album for Web Stuff
> 
> I liked it because it was slotted together and didn't need any glue. It was one of my simpler designs, yet it is one of my favorite and one of the few things that I make that I actually keep and use here at my own home. Walnut is one of my favorite woods. I have to limit what I make with it for the magazine though because they say it is difficult to photograph well because it sucks up so much light. Nonetheless, I chose it for this little basket because the design was airy enough that it wouldn't be a solid mass of dark.
> 
> After doing much reading to choose the proper finish, I went with mineral oil. There are other 'salad bowl' type finishes that include olive oil and grape seed oil, but some of them turn rancid over a period of time. Living in a small town where finding products is not always easy (and having a deadline to meet) I decided to go with good ole' mineral oil. It seemed to be one of the purest and safest choices available.
> 
> I applied several coats with a soft cloth, allowing the oil to penetrate the wood and absorb. I did this process over several days time. The last couple of coats I applied using 600 grit sandpaper, as it really seemed to work the oil into the pores of the wood and provided a beautiful sheen. There was no smell at all with the mineral oil and the basket looked just beautiful! I was really pleased. Now it is almost two years later, and the basket sits on my counter holding my bananas and kiwi fruit and looks every bit as nice as the day I finished it.
> 
> As some of you may have read, I used oil on the little dresser tray that I made about two weeks ago. The wood I used was bird's eye maple and the grain was beautiful and I didn't want to botch the finish by spraying it. It is nearly impossible to brush on a finish with fretwork of that type. Most of the poly's dry too quickly and leave streaks and drips and it is so hard to get into all the fretwork holes. I was able to use a 1/2" paint brush and apply the oil into each hole, taking my time and not worrying about drying fast, and then went on to use the 600 grit again to work the oil into the face of the tray. I then applied a thin coat of paste wax. The results was really beautiful, but after a couple of days it began to lose its luster and look a bit dry. How would it look in several weeks or months, I wondered?
> 
> I did some reading and found that many people spray shellac over an oiled surface. When I went on my trip this weekend, I headed to the finishing sections of each appropriate store we visited and I was really disappointed at the lack of supplies they had. I was lucky to find ONE spray can of lacquer in all the places I looked. There were a couple of bottles of tung oil and maybe a danish oil or lemon oil but for the most part, Krylon clear poly. I went with the shellac.
> 
> So I am getting this stuff ready to go to my editors and last night I took the companion piece to the tray (the little picture frame with the butterfly, which had the same oil finish on it) and gave it a shot. It really looked nice. I sprayed very lightly and carefully because all I wanted was a thin, protective coat. I did that piece first because if the results were poopie, at least I wouldn't have ruined the piece that had to be shipped. When I was sure it was dry and was satisfied, I moved onto the tray.
> 
> First results was beautiful, until I saw the 2" cat hair in the middle of the tray after it dried. I guess with having three cats, it is inevitable, but I did spray outside and I must have just missed it. I let it dry for an hour or so and gently sanded the middle section of the tray which is the flat part with no fretwork in it (the rim was fine). I resprayed a thin coat and let it dry. This time, there were a few spots on near the edges of the middle where it looks like I missed sanding, that appear to be just ever so slightly bubbled. Not blistered, mind you, but a low level of what could be.
> 
> My thoughts are that I shouldn't have used the paste wax if I was going to spray on the shellac. I think where I sanded the hair out, it removed enough of the surface to get rid of what wax was there and the edge areas still had some on it, preventing bonding with the wood. Do you think I am right? Other than that, I am really pleased with the results. The fretwork rim is stunning, probably because I didn't really wax that part much because I didn't want to get the wax in the crevices. I think what I need to do is re-sand the center piece and give it one more shot. Any nays or yays on this theory are welcome - even after the fact. I am in the process of finishing the three fretwork frames I cut last week in the same way and I want them to look good.
> 
> I guess this is getting long (again, sigh!). I will probably continue this discussion in subsequent posts. As I said, I don't want to be overwhelmed. But for now, maybe if you have an opinion on what your 'favorite' finish is you would like to share it with me. Remember I do project-type stuff that isn't going to get a lot of handling. The items are pretty intricate because of the fretwork in them. I would, however like to find a nice, protective finish that would stand up to everyday 'gentle' handling. Do you think that this oil/shellac is OK? I never put anything but the oil on the Walnut basket and it still looks beautiful after 2 years. I imagine I need to hit it with another coat every now and then, but I am under the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' mentality regarding it. Or am I breaking a Cardinal rule of finishing by assuming this?
> 
> One last thought, I also had the other oil types in my hand and wanted to try them, but I remembered that tung oil had a horrid odor and I am assuming that danish oil does also. Are they that much different than regular old mineral oil? What is the advantage to using them over it? Is it just that you don't have to seal it? Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thanks so much to both of you! It is good to know that it exists in N. America! (Then again, Meteghan and Nova Scotia in general is another story) Darn and I was just in Home Depot this weekend! But I will try when I go to Yarmouth. There is a Home Hardware and Kent there and if all else fails, I can try Wally World. I am like you, Lis. Things aren't handled much. So hopefully this will be cool.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Contests and pricing and movies - Oh My!*

Today's post will be short and sweet. (Yah, right! you are all saying!) I really am caught up in a lot of 'busy work' stuff today and hopefully can accomplish everything I want to.

I finished polishing up my articles yesterday and I emailed them to my editor ahead of the box of three items he accepted so I can hear sooner rather than later if he wants to use them or not. I guess I will never get over the apprehension of submitting things. I don't look at it in as critical a way as I used to (thank goodness for that) but when something is 'passed on' I must admit that it still hurts.

I think people think it is a given that anything I do is accepted at this point. Not so, I say, not so. I can name five to ten projects that were given the 'thumbs down' in the past year or so and I would be lying if I said it didn't sting. But I guess they know what they are talking about. I have found that I don't always have my finger on the pulse of society. As a matter of fact, more so than not, I am merrily marching to my own drummer somewhere off it the distance.

While thinking about the previous statement, at that very moment it dawned on me just what we designers are up against. Is it really possible to be "original" AND "trendy" at the same time? Isn't that an oxymoron? Maybe you can help me out with that Lis?

Long ago in my life I figured out that I thought differently. Not quite the 'Grizzman in a red dress' way of thinking, but I would have to go on what my friend Phyllis and I called 'quests' to find what we were looking for. Either the illusive item was SO popular that it was sold out, or it was so *un*popular that they didn't have them anymore. I never did really figure out which one. On the days that I am kind to myself, I tend to think that whatever I wanted was in such demand, they were just out of it. (In reality, it was probably the other way around!) But somehow over the years, instead of conforming, I got used to it. Being 'individualistic' is kind of a way of life for me.

I saw the movie "Alice in Wonderland" over the weekend. I had read mixed reviews, but somehow I knew I would love it. I looked at it through the eyes of someone who's life has revolved around art and creativity and I felt it was a masterpiece. In the reviews I read, the critics spouted "It wasn't this" . . . or "It didn't have that" . . . and it was odd but in the middle of watching the movie those reviews came to mind and all I could think of is "What do those people WANT?!" To me, it was an amazing fantasy that was beautiful to watch and experience. It didn't have to make sense! Just the logistics of the combination of animation with the real life actors in itself was fascinating to me. Let alone that it is a fantasy to begin with. Was someone looking for some logical sense or profound statement in it? Can't we just go to a movie for the sake of . . . well, *fun*? (My drummer thinks we can!)

Speaking of fun . . . who isn't really excited about the upcoming contest? I got my notice, as I am sure everyone did regarding it and I just can't wait to see the entries. I hope a lot of people enter, because with the talent pool here, I am sure it will be incredible to see what creative juices are lurking in these many talented minds. It will be incredible, I am sure!

I don't know what of even if I will be making something for it. I have been thinking about it from time to time, and I know there is an idea there somewhere, but it is right now behind a dense fog and I can't put my finger on what I want to do. I think if I think too hard, I will lose it. It is going to be mighty hard to come up with something that is on the same caliber of some of the others around here. It isn't about winning though, I don't think (OK - stop throwing those tomatoes at me!) I think it is about seeing everyone's creativity and sharing it. It will be like an online art show that we all have first row tickets to!!! I can't wait! I love this site and the people I have met so far!

Well, so much for the short post! (Come on! You knew I couldn't do it anyway! Give a girl credit for trying!) I had better get to it. I have the sad task of labeling and pricing my many prototypes to go to the little shop down the shore. I started last night and got overwhelmed. I don't want to give the segmentation and scrolled stuff that took lots of work away. No one will pay what I feel it is really worth. If I am going to give it away, I want to give it to people I know. My partner kept saying "you're keeping that too?" when I balked at selling some things. I had to laugh to myself though because when we got to HIS box and HIS segmentation stuff and the scrolled stuff that took a while, he would say "Maybe I will keep this". Hummm . . . Isn't there a saying that goes something like "Walk with me so you understand me" ?

If there isn't, let me claim it as my own because there should be!

With that I will sign off for today.

"May you make an incredible amount of dust today but not have it stick to you in the heat!"


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Contests and pricing and movies - Oh My!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. (Yah, right! you are all saying!) I really am caught up in a lot of 'busy work' stuff today and hopefully can accomplish everything I want to.
> 
> I finished polishing up my articles yesterday and I emailed them to my editor ahead of the box of three items he accepted so I can hear sooner rather than later if he wants to use them or not. I guess I will never get over the apprehension of submitting things. I don't look at it in as critical a way as I used to (thank goodness for that) but when something is 'passed on' I must admit that it still hurts.
> 
> I think people think it is a given that anything I do is accepted at this point. Not so, I say, not so. I can name five to ten projects that were given the 'thumbs down' in the past year or so and I would be lying if I said it didn't sting. But I guess they know what they are talking about. I have found that I don't always have my finger on the pulse of society. As a matter of fact, more so than not, I am merrily marching to my own drummer somewhere off it the distance.
> 
> While thinking about the previous statement, at that very moment it dawned on me just what we designers are up against. Is it really possible to be "original" AND "trendy" at the same time? Isn't that an oxymoron? Maybe you can help me out with that Lis?
> 
> Long ago in my life I figured out that I thought differently. Not quite the 'Grizzman in a red dress' way of thinking, but I would have to go on what my friend Phyllis and I called 'quests' to find what we were looking for. Either the illusive item was SO popular that it was sold out, or it was so *un*popular that they didn't have them anymore. I never did really figure out which one. On the days that I am kind to myself, I tend to think that whatever I wanted was in such demand, they were just out of it. (In reality, it was probably the other way around!) But somehow over the years, instead of conforming, I got used to it. Being 'individualistic' is kind of a way of life for me.
> 
> I saw the movie "Alice in Wonderland" over the weekend. I had read mixed reviews, but somehow I knew I would love it. I looked at it through the eyes of someone who's life has revolved around art and creativity and I felt it was a masterpiece. In the reviews I read, the critics spouted "It wasn't this" . . . or "It didn't have that" . . . and it was odd but in the middle of watching the movie those reviews came to mind and all I could think of is "What do those people WANT?!" To me, it was an amazing fantasy that was beautiful to watch and experience. It didn't have to make sense! Just the logistics of the combination of animation with the real life actors in itself was fascinating to me. Let alone that it is a fantasy to begin with. Was someone looking for some logical sense or profound statement in it? Can't we just go to a movie for the sake of . . . well, *fun*? (My drummer thinks we can!)
> 
> Speaking of fun . . . who isn't really excited about the upcoming contest? I got my notice, as I am sure everyone did regarding it and I just can't wait to see the entries. I hope a lot of people enter, because with the talent pool here, I am sure it will be incredible to see what creative juices are lurking in these many talented minds. It will be incredible, I am sure!
> 
> I don't know what of even if I will be making something for it. I have been thinking about it from time to time, and I know there is an idea there somewhere, but it is right now behind a dense fog and I can't put my finger on what I want to do. I think if I think too hard, I will lose it. It is going to be mighty hard to come up with something that is on the same caliber of some of the others around here. It isn't about winning though, I don't think (OK - stop throwing those tomatoes at me!) I think it is about seeing everyone's creativity and sharing it. It will be like an online art show that we all have first row tickets to!!! I can't wait! I love this site and the people I have met so far!
> 
> Well, so much for the short post! (Come on! You knew I couldn't do it anyway! Give a girl credit for trying!) I had better get to it. I have the sad task of labeling and pricing my many prototypes to go to the little shop down the shore. I started last night and got overwhelmed. I don't want to give the segmentation and scrolled stuff that took lots of work away. No one will pay what I feel it is really worth. If I am going to give it away, I want to give it to people I know. My partner kept saying "you're keeping that too?" when I balked at selling some things. I had to laugh to myself though because when we got to HIS box and HIS segmentation stuff and the scrolled stuff that took a while, he would say "Maybe I will keep this". Hummm . . . Isn't there a saying that goes something like "Walk with me so you understand me" ?
> 
> If there isn't, let me claim it as my own because there should be!
> 
> With that I will sign off for today.
> 
> "May you make an incredible amount of dust today but not have it stick to you in the heat!"


Hahahahhahaha omg I know what you mean.

My experience on this is multi-fold:

1) I have worked as an editor before, so I honestly do understand what it means to just pick the "best for this issue" and that rejecting Really Good Work does not mean it is any less good, just not perfect for that particular assembly of things. It's hard!

2) I also regularly make things and get them rejected. My photography editor for the stock agency is brutal.

3) My drummer has a different beat too  I usually tell people it's because I'm deaf, I've got no rhythm. Just over there in the back pounding on the drum for the hell of it. (might as well make a joke out of it)

4) Trendsetting before it happens! This is fun. And amazingly doable.

......

I'm definitely going to return to this subject (maybe I should make my own blog on it! You're inspiring.) today.. we're about to get an epic thunderstorm and I may loose power again. So we'll see.

Isn't it funny how, after establishing yourself as a designer with a solid sense and prolific approach, that people are amazed when you get stuff rejected? They are also amazed that you ever have failures. (Which, of course, is important to note failure =/= rejection ) I've had my fair share of ideas that were "brilliant!" in my head … and then I made them 

As far as the trend stuff goes - I follow fashion closely. They're always on par, if you go by the bulk of it and not by a single designer. (Again, we all have our moments)

http://www.fashiontrendsetter.com/content/color_trends.html 
http://www.cosmoworlds.com/trends.htm

Check those out! Wild, huh? Summer 2011 fashions! I love it. I closely watch things like the NY and Paris Fashion Week. My personal preference in inspiration comes from shoes… but every genre pushes out relatable, but different designs. The palette tends to kind of veer together. I am, for example, working on some stuff now that focuses on soft purple / dark brown / turquoise. I hear they're going to be very spot-on trendy for fall AND by staying on top of this stuff, you appear to be the *trend maker* rather than *trend follower* 

Have not seen "Alice" yet - want to! Need to carve out some time to do so. I'll admit I want to see it just for the pretty.. it looks amazing! Oh hey, on the subject of movies, have you seen "City of Ember"? It came out a couple of years ago, I think it would also march to your drumbeat Sheila. The whole movie is just gorgeous. I think it's a kid's movie, but who cares?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Contests and pricing and movies - Oh My!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. (Yah, right! you are all saying!) I really am caught up in a lot of 'busy work' stuff today and hopefully can accomplish everything I want to.
> 
> I finished polishing up my articles yesterday and I emailed them to my editor ahead of the box of three items he accepted so I can hear sooner rather than later if he wants to use them or not. I guess I will never get over the apprehension of submitting things. I don't look at it in as critical a way as I used to (thank goodness for that) but when something is 'passed on' I must admit that it still hurts.
> 
> I think people think it is a given that anything I do is accepted at this point. Not so, I say, not so. I can name five to ten projects that were given the 'thumbs down' in the past year or so and I would be lying if I said it didn't sting. But I guess they know what they are talking about. I have found that I don't always have my finger on the pulse of society. As a matter of fact, more so than not, I am merrily marching to my own drummer somewhere off it the distance.
> 
> While thinking about the previous statement, at that very moment it dawned on me just what we designers are up against. Is it really possible to be "original" AND "trendy" at the same time? Isn't that an oxymoron? Maybe you can help me out with that Lis?
> 
> Long ago in my life I figured out that I thought differently. Not quite the 'Grizzman in a red dress' way of thinking, but I would have to go on what my friend Phyllis and I called 'quests' to find what we were looking for. Either the illusive item was SO popular that it was sold out, or it was so *un*popular that they didn't have them anymore. I never did really figure out which one. On the days that I am kind to myself, I tend to think that whatever I wanted was in such demand, they were just out of it. (In reality, it was probably the other way around!) But somehow over the years, instead of conforming, I got used to it. Being 'individualistic' is kind of a way of life for me.
> 
> I saw the movie "Alice in Wonderland" over the weekend. I had read mixed reviews, but somehow I knew I would love it. I looked at it through the eyes of someone who's life has revolved around art and creativity and I felt it was a masterpiece. In the reviews I read, the critics spouted "It wasn't this" . . . or "It didn't have that" . . . and it was odd but in the middle of watching the movie those reviews came to mind and all I could think of is "What do those people WANT?!" To me, it was an amazing fantasy that was beautiful to watch and experience. It didn't have to make sense! Just the logistics of the combination of animation with the real life actors in itself was fascinating to me. Let alone that it is a fantasy to begin with. Was someone looking for some logical sense or profound statement in it? Can't we just go to a movie for the sake of . . . well, *fun*? (My drummer thinks we can!)
> 
> Speaking of fun . . . who isn't really excited about the upcoming contest? I got my notice, as I am sure everyone did regarding it and I just can't wait to see the entries. I hope a lot of people enter, because with the talent pool here, I am sure it will be incredible to see what creative juices are lurking in these many talented minds. It will be incredible, I am sure!
> 
> I don't know what of even if I will be making something for it. I have been thinking about it from time to time, and I know there is an idea there somewhere, but it is right now behind a dense fog and I can't put my finger on what I want to do. I think if I think too hard, I will lose it. It is going to be mighty hard to come up with something that is on the same caliber of some of the others around here. It isn't about winning though, I don't think (OK - stop throwing those tomatoes at me!) I think it is about seeing everyone's creativity and sharing it. It will be like an online art show that we all have first row tickets to!!! I can't wait! I love this site and the people I have met so far!
> 
> Well, so much for the short post! (Come on! You knew I couldn't do it anyway! Give a girl credit for trying!) I had better get to it. I have the sad task of labeling and pricing my many prototypes to go to the little shop down the shore. I started last night and got overwhelmed. I don't want to give the segmentation and scrolled stuff that took lots of work away. No one will pay what I feel it is really worth. If I am going to give it away, I want to give it to people I know. My partner kept saying "you're keeping that too?" when I balked at selling some things. I had to laugh to myself though because when we got to HIS box and HIS segmentation stuff and the scrolled stuff that took a while, he would say "Maybe I will keep this". Hummm . . . Isn't there a saying that goes something like "Walk with me so you understand me" ?
> 
> If there isn't, let me claim it as my own because there should be!
> 
> With that I will sign off for today.
> 
> "May you make an incredible amount of dust today but not have it stick to you in the heat!"


Thanks again, Lis! I am going to check all this out. It is funny, but with the little head shot picture of you, I can see you as a fashionable type of girl - and in a good way!

I do much better when my 20 year old daughter is with me, but she went back to the States for now so I am out of the loop again. It is funny to watch her cringe when I would get her something, yet she would constantly steal my clothes! Go figure!

A big part of the reason I began writing this blog was so that people can get a taste of what being 'published' is all about. It is much different than most people's interpretation I find. I have had many friends tell me 'you should write a book!' and I think this is the closest I will come to it. I have always liked writing, as it gives me a great way to express myself in an organized way. I had a technical writing course or two in college and have done OK in English and it has always seemed easy to me. I think I am better at it than with 'real people' LOL. I always said that I did best with children and animals. Now I guess I can add computers to that statement!

I am glad we are getting to be friends. Also I am glad for all the others I have met and consider friends here. Already in these couple of week, LJ's has added lots to my life.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Contests and pricing and movies - Oh My!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. (Yah, right! you are all saying!) I really am caught up in a lot of 'busy work' stuff today and hopefully can accomplish everything I want to.
> 
> I finished polishing up my articles yesterday and I emailed them to my editor ahead of the box of three items he accepted so I can hear sooner rather than later if he wants to use them or not. I guess I will never get over the apprehension of submitting things. I don't look at it in as critical a way as I used to (thank goodness for that) but when something is 'passed on' I must admit that it still hurts.
> 
> I think people think it is a given that anything I do is accepted at this point. Not so, I say, not so. I can name five to ten projects that were given the 'thumbs down' in the past year or so and I would be lying if I said it didn't sting. But I guess they know what they are talking about. I have found that I don't always have my finger on the pulse of society. As a matter of fact, more so than not, I am merrily marching to my own drummer somewhere off it the distance.
> 
> While thinking about the previous statement, at that very moment it dawned on me just what we designers are up against. Is it really possible to be "original" AND "trendy" at the same time? Isn't that an oxymoron? Maybe you can help me out with that Lis?
> 
> Long ago in my life I figured out that I thought differently. Not quite the 'Grizzman in a red dress' way of thinking, but I would have to go on what my friend Phyllis and I called 'quests' to find what we were looking for. Either the illusive item was SO popular that it was sold out, or it was so *un*popular that they didn't have them anymore. I never did really figure out which one. On the days that I am kind to myself, I tend to think that whatever I wanted was in such demand, they were just out of it. (In reality, it was probably the other way around!) But somehow over the years, instead of conforming, I got used to it. Being 'individualistic' is kind of a way of life for me.
> 
> I saw the movie "Alice in Wonderland" over the weekend. I had read mixed reviews, but somehow I knew I would love it. I looked at it through the eyes of someone who's life has revolved around art and creativity and I felt it was a masterpiece. In the reviews I read, the critics spouted "It wasn't this" . . . or "It didn't have that" . . . and it was odd but in the middle of watching the movie those reviews came to mind and all I could think of is "What do those people WANT?!" To me, it was an amazing fantasy that was beautiful to watch and experience. It didn't have to make sense! Just the logistics of the combination of animation with the real life actors in itself was fascinating to me. Let alone that it is a fantasy to begin with. Was someone looking for some logical sense or profound statement in it? Can't we just go to a movie for the sake of . . . well, *fun*? (My drummer thinks we can!)
> 
> Speaking of fun . . . who isn't really excited about the upcoming contest? I got my notice, as I am sure everyone did regarding it and I just can't wait to see the entries. I hope a lot of people enter, because with the talent pool here, I am sure it will be incredible to see what creative juices are lurking in these many talented minds. It will be incredible, I am sure!
> 
> I don't know what of even if I will be making something for it. I have been thinking about it from time to time, and I know there is an idea there somewhere, but it is right now behind a dense fog and I can't put my finger on what I want to do. I think if I think too hard, I will lose it. It is going to be mighty hard to come up with something that is on the same caliber of some of the others around here. It isn't about winning though, I don't think (OK - stop throwing those tomatoes at me!) I think it is about seeing everyone's creativity and sharing it. It will be like an online art show that we all have first row tickets to!!! I can't wait! I love this site and the people I have met so far!
> 
> Well, so much for the short post! (Come on! You knew I couldn't do it anyway! Give a girl credit for trying!) I had better get to it. I have the sad task of labeling and pricing my many prototypes to go to the little shop down the shore. I started last night and got overwhelmed. I don't want to give the segmentation and scrolled stuff that took lots of work away. No one will pay what I feel it is really worth. If I am going to give it away, I want to give it to people I know. My partner kept saying "you're keeping that too?" when I balked at selling some things. I had to laugh to myself though because when we got to HIS box and HIS segmentation stuff and the scrolled stuff that took a while, he would say "Maybe I will keep this". Hummm . . . Isn't there a saying that goes something like "Walk with me so you understand me" ?
> 
> If there isn't, let me claim it as my own because there should be!
> 
> With that I will sign off for today.
> 
> "May you make an incredible amount of dust today but not have it stick to you in the heat!"


Most follow, some lead.

Regarding Alice, I was thinking about the subject of critics whilst stocking the shelves at work, today. What a coincidence. I came to the conclusion that no two people interpret things in exactly the same way. I also concluded that if anything is not as you would like it you have to go out and make it (or do it) yourelf.

Sometimes you meet others who see thing roughly like you do. If they are the right sex and not yet taken these people make good partners. More rarely you meet people who see things mostly like you do . Best to keep them as friends because the more like you they are the bigger the fallout when you disagree on something small. Now I'm rambling. Easy to do when someone, like you, posts on interesting subjects, at length themselves.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Contests and pricing and movies - Oh My!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. (Yah, right! you are all saying!) I really am caught up in a lot of 'busy work' stuff today and hopefully can accomplish everything I want to.
> 
> I finished polishing up my articles yesterday and I emailed them to my editor ahead of the box of three items he accepted so I can hear sooner rather than later if he wants to use them or not. I guess I will never get over the apprehension of submitting things. I don't look at it in as critical a way as I used to (thank goodness for that) but when something is 'passed on' I must admit that it still hurts.
> 
> I think people think it is a given that anything I do is accepted at this point. Not so, I say, not so. I can name five to ten projects that were given the 'thumbs down' in the past year or so and I would be lying if I said it didn't sting. But I guess they know what they are talking about. I have found that I don't always have my finger on the pulse of society. As a matter of fact, more so than not, I am merrily marching to my own drummer somewhere off it the distance.
> 
> While thinking about the previous statement, at that very moment it dawned on me just what we designers are up against. Is it really possible to be "original" AND "trendy" at the same time? Isn't that an oxymoron? Maybe you can help me out with that Lis?
> 
> Long ago in my life I figured out that I thought differently. Not quite the 'Grizzman in a red dress' way of thinking, but I would have to go on what my friend Phyllis and I called 'quests' to find what we were looking for. Either the illusive item was SO popular that it was sold out, or it was so *un*popular that they didn't have them anymore. I never did really figure out which one. On the days that I am kind to myself, I tend to think that whatever I wanted was in such demand, they were just out of it. (In reality, it was probably the other way around!) But somehow over the years, instead of conforming, I got used to it. Being 'individualistic' is kind of a way of life for me.
> 
> I saw the movie "Alice in Wonderland" over the weekend. I had read mixed reviews, but somehow I knew I would love it. I looked at it through the eyes of someone who's life has revolved around art and creativity and I felt it was a masterpiece. In the reviews I read, the critics spouted "It wasn't this" . . . or "It didn't have that" . . . and it was odd but in the middle of watching the movie those reviews came to mind and all I could think of is "What do those people WANT?!" To me, it was an amazing fantasy that was beautiful to watch and experience. It didn't have to make sense! Just the logistics of the combination of animation with the real life actors in itself was fascinating to me. Let alone that it is a fantasy to begin with. Was someone looking for some logical sense or profound statement in it? Can't we just go to a movie for the sake of . . . well, *fun*? (My drummer thinks we can!)
> 
> Speaking of fun . . . who isn't really excited about the upcoming contest? I got my notice, as I am sure everyone did regarding it and I just can't wait to see the entries. I hope a lot of people enter, because with the talent pool here, I am sure it will be incredible to see what creative juices are lurking in these many talented minds. It will be incredible, I am sure!
> 
> I don't know what of even if I will be making something for it. I have been thinking about it from time to time, and I know there is an idea there somewhere, but it is right now behind a dense fog and I can't put my finger on what I want to do. I think if I think too hard, I will lose it. It is going to be mighty hard to come up with something that is on the same caliber of some of the others around here. It isn't about winning though, I don't think (OK - stop throwing those tomatoes at me!) I think it is about seeing everyone's creativity and sharing it. It will be like an online art show that we all have first row tickets to!!! I can't wait! I love this site and the people I have met so far!
> 
> Well, so much for the short post! (Come on! You knew I couldn't do it anyway! Give a girl credit for trying!) I had better get to it. I have the sad task of labeling and pricing my many prototypes to go to the little shop down the shore. I started last night and got overwhelmed. I don't want to give the segmentation and scrolled stuff that took lots of work away. No one will pay what I feel it is really worth. If I am going to give it away, I want to give it to people I know. My partner kept saying "you're keeping that too?" when I balked at selling some things. I had to laugh to myself though because when we got to HIS box and HIS segmentation stuff and the scrolled stuff that took a while, he would say "Maybe I will keep this". Hummm . . . Isn't there a saying that goes something like "Walk with me so you understand me" ?
> 
> If there isn't, let me claim it as my own because there should be!
> 
> With that I will sign off for today.
> 
> "May you make an incredible amount of dust today but not have it stick to you in the heat!"


good article today…enjoying the reads everyday…i hope your pin's and projects down the shore do well…sure would like to see an artist get paid what there worth…maybe you should try a red dress…it might be a selling point…lol…....i hope your legs are nicer then mine though…..and try heels…and not boots…just a suggestion…grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl

*I have no business mixing business with friendships*

Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.

So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.

It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?

I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.

So with that said, I will get on with my story.

Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.

I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.

Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.

Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.

One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.

I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.

Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.

When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.

She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.

When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.

Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.

I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.

Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.

Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.

I just don't know.


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


Here's my take on that subject.

If someone hurts you in any deliberate way, that person is not your FRIEND.
So, it follows, the expression "friends and business don't mix" isn't right.
I have friends and I have a business.
I value my friends and don't want to lose them, so I make sure, as well as possible, that we avoid misunderstandings. For example, when I do work for a friend I try to be as considerate of them as possible, but I make sure they know the details, and especially the cost to them.
I even go so far as to suggest other things they might look into, even if that would lead them to hire someone else. I have even offered to teach friends how to do their work.

I was once stung badly by a business deal with a "friend" years ago. It was so terrible I abandoned a business endeavor, knowing that if I stayed in that business, it could well happen again.

Your real friends won't take advantage of you.
If someone takes advantage of you, that person is not your friend.

Your "pink cloud" may mislead you, thinking that someone is a friend when they aren't. Don't feel sad when you have to prune your vine. Pruning done correctly always does the vine good.

Don


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


Thanks, Don for your thoughts. It really isn't about the money with me, it is the principle. It just hurt me. My partner saw the list when he got home and he was appalled that I was charged retail. He had seen the hoops I had to jump through the last time I ordered for her and it made him mad. His reaction made me feel worse, I admit. 

Whether it was taking advantage of me or poor judgment on her part, I don't know. Either way, reality is sometimes a tough pill to swallow. I just couldn't do that to anyone I consider a friend. No matter what my situation was.

i really appreciate your opinion. Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


Oh, and I do agree with you that misunderstanding are usually the culprit. Everything should have been spelled out up front. I had bought odd bottles of paints or brushes from her at class before in a pinch and paid the full price there because 1) I had not gotten them for her and 2) the other girls were there and paid full price and for that I didn't expect a discount. I guess I set my own precedence, but I felt it was different when I was the one who got her the supplies.

Sheila


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


My two motto's:
Don't sweat the little stuff and…
Almost everything is little stuff.

Make it a great day Sheila!


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


How about this motto?

Don't sweat the petty stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff!

Don


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


I like that!


----------



## woody57

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


Let it go
There are givers and there are takers in this world. You are a giver and you will be blessed.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


I would try not to let it bug you anymore. I would also not do any more business with her. Don't try to get her order though with the company and avoid having to buy from her.


----------



## SteveMI

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


May have been that the person was just dumb and didn't think things through the way you do. By dumb, I mean lack of common sense. I have "friends" that would do the same thing.

Once I gave a hand tool I had no use for to a person that did have a use and then when asking to borrow it some time later they said I could buy it cheap. After I reminded them that I was the one who "gave" it to them free, they laughed and brought it over.

Not really worth it, but why not give this person a quote on the stuff at a retail markup to get their reaction or turn the light switch on?

Steve.


----------



## Swede

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


From my experience it is best to have friends talk to them but have on money dealings. 
Then no one gets there feelings hurt.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


sheila, i think this is a live and learn thing…if you were to say anything or try to charge her full price for the things she wants now from the company going out of business, it could turn into a ugly thing…i think what don said is right on…she is not a true friend to you…friends don't do that…i would just let it be a lesson learned and don't get into that situation with her or anyone else from now on…as you said the money part sounds not to be that much and i think you would be even more unhappier if this got worse because you said something….you are a giver…and that's what makes this world a great place…we can only hope there are more giver's then takers..thanks for the story today..grizzman


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *I have no business mixing business with friendships*
> 
> Everybody I know warns that business and friendships don't mix. I have heard that from others for many years and I have also had experiences with it. Once (many years ago) my best friend and I decided to have a little craft business together when our kids were babies so we could do something at home and make a little extra money for ourselves. That almost ended in disaster, as we disagreed and mis-communicated on a couple of issues which resulted in a few years of us not really talking to each other. Fortunately, time was our friend and clouded over our differences and when we saw each other a few years after the incident, enough time had passed to allow us to move on with our lives and again be friends. Our children are now in their 20's and she just became a grandma and even though she is in Chicago and I am here in Nova Scotia, we interact and 'talk' just about every day.
> 
> So you would think that I would have learned something from that, right? Not exactly.
> 
> It is difficult when you have a 'pink cloud' mentality (such as I do) to not look at most situations from an optimistic point of view. Although the pink cloud has darkened and faded a little over the years, it still rears its pretty little head from time to time and it is quite evident that it is still a dominant force in my thought process. "Why?" I wonder. "Why?" Don't I learn?
> 
> I don't consider myself a stupid girl. You would think that by being burned a couple of times by that pink cloud, I would wise up and realize that there are times to be more cautious. But throughout my life, I have always chosen to be an optimist. I have seen many pessimistic people in my life and I just don't want to be that way. Cynicism is such a destructive emotion, I feel. I prefer to hope for the best and look on the bright side of things. "The glass is half full" and all of that. I like to think others think the same. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. About 99% of the time, it is something in between.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my story.
> 
> Yesterday I had lunch with a friend who I used to go to a weekly painting day with. When I lived in Digby, I went every Tuesday and we painted all day at another friend's house in Bear River, which was about 20 minutes away. There were about 8-10 of us depending on the day and we did all kinds of different painting. Some did tole painting, others ceramics, others just came to visit. We ranged in all different ages and it was a wonderful way to socialize and visit and catch up, along with making some great things and gifts and be creative. Our group met like this for about 8 years, taking the hottest part of summer off, but otherwise meeting every week.
> 
> I came to the group a couple of years after it was established. I was immediately accepted as one of them and quickly developed friendships with everyone there. Being the newcomer, I was probably the most quiet because much of the talk was about locals in the area and I would just listen. It was like a history lesson in a way because I got to know who was who and such through the conversations.
> 
> Because of the position I was in with my own business, I was able to obtain supplies for the girls. I had a couple of wholesale accounts because of my designing position and because of my company and I was happy to get them brushes and paints and surfaces at less cost than they would have to pay retail. When I did this, I charged them what I paid, plus we split the shipping, as we were friends and I didn't feel right making money from them. I never took more than what I paid for things, and many times gave extra brushes and supplies that I knew they needed.
> 
> Unfortunately in the past year or so our group kind of broke up. Everyone's life changed and I moved another 45 minutes further away and it was pretty much impossible to get there on a weekly basis. I have stayed in touch pretty much a couple of the girls and not as much with the others. But they will all always be friends.
> 
> One of the girls has had her own ceramics business for many years. She used to sell brushes and supplies to the other girls, and also paints and stuff because she had a couple of wholesale places which she bought from on her own. That was another reason I didn't want to 'sell' to the girls - I didn't want to undercut her business. With the economy the way it is, many craft suppliers are no longer in existence and she was having trouble finding supplies. I had found this supplier here in Canada that I had established an account with that she had tried to do so with before and was unsuccessful. I guess they didn't consider her business large enough or legitimate enough because she just had a few students and no storefront, but for whatever reason, they said no.
> 
> I ordered from them maybe once a year, and I would ask her if she needed anything and get supplies for her. It did me too by making my order larger, because as a designer I didn't really need quantities of stuff, and saved me from spending more than I needed. When I did this, as usual I would charge her exactly as much as they charged me.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the company changed owners and the customer service really got bad. Orders were late, incorrect and items were missing and back ordered and you would never hear from them when they got back in stock. The last time I ordered was in November of last year and it was a headache because the shipping cost a fortune because everything came piece meal and half the items were missing. I was on the phone many times trying to get things straightened out but it was also difficult because they were in Quebec and didn't speak much English. In my mind, I didn't want to order from them again.
> 
> When I knew my friend was coming over yesterday, I told her I needed a couple of things that I knew she ordered in November and asked her if she still had enough stock to sell me. This was about four separate items. I didn't want to take all she had, but I didn't want to have to come up with a minimum order either. Besides, I had received notice a couple of weeks ago that the company was closing its doors (no surprise!) and they would only sell out what they had. I am sure that ordering with them would be even more of a nightmare, no matter how low their clearance prices were.
> 
> She said there was plenty of stuff left, as she was down to only 2-3 students. She brought the stuff and we had a nice afternoon and lunch together. I didn't even really look at the bill, because I didn't even think to.
> 
> When I returned home from lunch and was putting stuff away, I read the bill. It was a bit high for the four small things I got. I then realized that she marked the items up to full retail price for me. Two of the items, I could have bought cheaper at the store right here in town. I had to call her because I had asked for two cans of varnish and there was only one there and she charged me for two - again a little more expensive than retail here. She said it must have rolled out of the bag and was in the car, just to take that off of the price or she would get it to me the next time. Nothing was said about the full retail price.
> 
> Now the more I thought about this, the more it bothered me. I know I am probably foolish for thinking that I deserve 'special consideration' from her regarding pricing, but don't I? (Just a little?) I guess it hurt me because in all these years I never charged my friends over my own cost, figuring I wasn't in the retail business and I was helping friends. Am I really that wrong in expecting the same courtesy back? (Especially when these were the exact things I got for her at a wholesale price) After all, I saved her a lot of money and helped her to make money. It isn't as if I asked her for half her stock and depleted it. I *did* do this with no strings attached and in reading this I feel like I am being a brat, but it still hurts me. She and I talk about everything, including our finances and I know she is good. They are adding some things onto their house and going on a two week vacation next month and they are always stable financially and responsible.
> 
> I also didn't mention that she presented me with a list of stuff that she wanted me to try to order for her before the company went out of business - a task I don't want to do because I know it will be a major headache. I am not even sure if they are still open at this point, but if dealing with them was that difficult when they were trying to stay in business, I can only imagine how they would be right now before shutting their doors. I just don't want to do it.
> 
> Now the money we are talking here is really a pittance in the big picture. I feel kind of petty and small being hurt by this. I probably won't say anything about it because it isn't worth losing a friendship over and I will still consider her a good friend, but it bothers me.
> 
> Is this one of those 'life lessons' we read about every day (on this forum too) which tell us the hundreds of reasons not to do business with our friends? Is this experience going to make me more business savvy and aware? I would love to hear feedback on on it (as usual - honest whether it is good or bad). I don't think I am a greedy or petty person, but on the principle of things, I just didn't think it was right. Maybe it is a lesson for me to absolutely keep things separate. Maybe I set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I just don't know.


Shelia,

I'd have to say "Do unto others as others do unto you".

It is not fair weather a friend or not, that you provide them at cost the items they need for their business, and they do not provide the same for you.

I would confront her in a Business Manner and or a Friendly matter and make sure that both of you are at an understanding of what's going on cause as friends, you should be honest with each other.

And I'd also probably use this as an Example as friendship and business should stay seperate, unless it's maybe someone that you have known for a LONG Time and trust them.

Hope that helps.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *

Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.

I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all! 

This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!

I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.

With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.

I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."

The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.

Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!

They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.

So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.

So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.

I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.

Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


Sheila, if you can't find Sanding Sealer locally my source in the UK is Axminster tools
Just click on the above. They do worldwide delivery.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


Thanks, Martyn! I will do just that. It seems like here all the 'finishing supplies' consist of on the shelf is spray cans of Krylon and maybe some Minwax. (I am kind of exaggerating, but not that far off!) I appreciate it. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


Oops sorry, Sheila. I've just looked at this web page and it says UK mainland delivery only on this product. Perhaps I could send some on to you.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


congrats on the three articles being run, that is super…it sure ought to reve your engines on that..another god article today…i always enjoy reading whats going on in your world…as i have so little going on in mine..so keep it up…are you looking for regular sanding sealer…or is this a new product…grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


It is just the stuff that has been around, Grizzman, but new to me .

Thanks so much to you, Martyn! I did find it at Lee Valley so if I don't get some this weekend I can order it from there. Getting anything from out of Canada is terribly frustrating! When I ship to or get stuff from the States, by the time they add the taxes and duties on the stuff, it is insane!

My thoughts on "free trade" - Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha! Any Canadian would agree with me. When my son sends me stuff, I have him 'undervalue' it to under $20 or they charge a flat brokerage fee (of about $30) plus duties and taxes. Even on my own stuff he has sent me!!

We are looking at a Grizzley Polar Bear band saw that has been on sale for under $800. All the reviews are great. We want something good, but don't have lots of extra money and have to keep it to a reasonable amount. By the time the taxes and shipping and duties and brokerages fees are added on, we figure it will cost over $1200.  It really sucks! (for lack of a better word). So I keep searching here for stuff in hopes of avoiding that.

But hopefully, I will get my hands on some of the sanding sealer either this weekend if we get to Yarmouth or I will order some. It was really thoughtful for you to offer, though.  Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


I just thought I would put in this one thought about the classes in the states you wanted to teach.

Even if you can't be there in person, you might think about a Skype link to the place.
Skype's free for that and you could be speaking to the atendees as if on a video conference call. You could speak to them and they could ask/answer questions, etc.

All it takes is an internet connection at the site and a camera (a cheap webcam will do) and mike on your end. If you want two way video, get someone on the other end to hook up a little webcam there.

It's cheap, easy and effective.
Try it, you'll like it.

I use Skype to talk to clients all over the map!

d


----------



## woodmight

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


Sheila ~ Cloverdale Paints or General Paints sell sanding sealler here in Canada… if they dont have it I am sure they will order some in for you.. Good luck with your Quest …


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Friday . . . . *
> 
> Some weeks I just don't know where the time goes. I can't believe it is Friday already. It seems that life is just whirling by with each day getting shorter. I look back on this past week, though and I did accomplish a lot. Some people were asking me what I was working on next, as they said they haven't seen a new project in a while. I did a mental search and realized that the last time I cut was last Thursday or so when I cut the three frames. I have done some drawing since then, but I haven't spent a full day developing a new pattern. Yet, I was 'busy' every single day and didn't seem to have a moment to spare.
> 
> I guess just because I don't have something new to physically see and feel doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I have sorted through a few business issues and spent most of the time working on behind the scene stuff for my site and the magazine. I did spend a couple of days writing and polishing up some articles and I am happy to tell you that on Wednesday I submitted three articles to my editor for consideration and yesterday I found out that he wanted to run with all three! I must admit I was shocked. I never expected him to want them all. I guess I am a writer after all!
> 
> This blog has helped me quite a lot. I realize that it takes the time to actually write, but I do that when I wake up early in the morning and use to just read and crawl the web anyway. It is a good thing that I type fast, too (except that my "k" on my keyboard is sticking for an unknown reason and really throwing me off today!). I used to keep a desk calendar which I would post my goals for the day and then check them off as I accomplished them. I listed even the silly things like 'returning a customer correspondence' because it is amazing what that little sense of accomplishment did to rev up my engines. By writing here each day and 'talking' to you, I am kind of doing a mental organizing in my head and preparing my thoughts for the day. I have noticed a nice increase in my productivity since starting this. It also helps to see the friends I made and people that say I have inspired them. That works like rocket fuel on me to make me want to do more. Talk about positive reinforcement!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback regarding yesterday's post. I hope you all don't think that I am constantly bitching about stuff. I kind of use this place as a sounding board and as I always say, I am open to your thoughts whether they agree with me or not. Sometimes I really just don't know. At times I reread what I have written later on after someone comments on it and I think 'Boy, I didn't mean to sound like this or that'. But most times, just by writing things down it gives me a clearer picture of things and I can most of the time figure it out. I really do appreciate the feedback from everyone and I hope that I express as much or more positive energy as I do concerns. After all, I want to focus on the positive things in my life.
> 
> With that said . . . . today is going to be a great day. I am finishing drawing a couple of patterns for little painted pins that are going to be taught at the Midwest Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, WI in August. Since I paint, I used to teach some painting classes to the scrollers or their significant others who would attend the shows. It was great for the scrollers that wanted to learn to paint and also great for the people that didn't really have a woodworking interest but liked painting. I just about always sold out every class. I have been invited to do many shows in the past couple of years, but since coming to Canada, things have been pretty unstable for me and are now just settling down since I have my status here so I haven't had the means to travel back to the States to attend. I have a former 'student' who has been a friend for 15 years and she said she would teach the class if I would design the pieces. I loved the idea because it meant that I could participate even though I couldn't be there. I am making the pattern and instructions and sending them to her in step-by-step format so she will be able to accomplish teaching it. What a fun project.
> 
> I am also working on a 'secret project' that is still incubating in my mind at the moment. I find myself daydreaming about how I am going to accomplish it and hopefully it will be really cool when I do. "That's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> The Christmas catalog projects are due in the next two weeks or so, so I had better get my winter wear out and put on Nat King Cole's Christmas Song and get moving on finishing up what I want to sell wholesale this year. I should have some fun and simple stuff to show in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I heard two good things from my editor (besides the acceptance of the articles). They are revamping their site and getting into the pattern market. As I said, they already sell lots of patterns that they buy the rights to. I guess that they too are looking to be independent of the wholesalers so they are going to try to launch their own pattern site. Good news for me as I will have another distributor.  As of this past issue, they are selling my little See Creature eyeglass holders via an ad in their magazine and they said they are doing good so far. Yay!
> 
> They are also considering a show next year, which will entail wood turning, carving and scroll sawing. The key word here is considering. I hope it will happen because I will do everything in my power to be there. The shows are so much fun an inspiration and hopefully lots of you will try to go too. I will keep you posted on anything I hear.
> 
> So it is busy and busy is good. This morning is picture-perfect with the sun shining and a cool breeze and we are supposed to have a great weekend. I plan to work all weekend, but it will be pure pleasure, as I don't know which to do first! I may sneak for a walk on the beach tomorrow or Sunday (or both!) if time permits, but I want to really accomplish this weekend.
> 
> So with that said it is off to the races for me! I hope to have some new things to show you in the next few days, and also I am finishing the three frames I cut out last week. I really like the oil and then shellac process and with what I do and the little handling the items get, I think that will work great.
> 
> I am still in the quest of the sanding sealer that I was told about. Somehow I knew I would have trouble finding it here. But at the last store, the man actually heard of it so I know I am getting close.  He just said they haven't had it for a while because of no demand. I wonder if I should look at Lee Valley Tools. They seem to have just about everything.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback the other day. I agree that letting it go is the best. I will just not get in the same position again. I do believe it is better that way.


Thank you too, both Don and Woodmight.

That is certainly something to think about (Skype, I mean) I have been asked by others to make my own painting videos to teach, and I know it will probably be in the works at a later date. They have just about convinced me to do it as soon as I have the time. Like most people though, I really don't like my pictures! (I know, I know!) I just changed this picture you see after almost fifteen years of having the same one on my site and in the magazine. It took a lot to pick a 'decent' one. I sent this one to the magazine too. The first issue came out a week or so ago with the new picture of me and now they put all the pictures of the designers in the BACK of the magazine instead of on the page with their projects. Coincidence? Hummmm . . . . .  I guess they don't want us to scare the readers away!!!

I did find the sealer at Lee Valley, WM, but I am still going to check out Cloverdale and General to see what they have. It is always good to have choices and I do appreciate the leads.  Where do you get your blades from, WM?

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"And Now For Something Completely Different . . . ."*

I love the days where you can't wait to get up in the morning to get going. I am usually a morning person anyway, but even more so when I have some fun projects in the works. Lately I have been in a 'why do I have to sleep at all?' phase and I can't say that is a bad thing either.

Yesterday was a good day. In the morning I finished off printing the material for and packing up three projects and three articles to ship out to the magazine. If it were a perfect day, I would have had that done in time for Purolator to pick up the package, but I really didn't finish until about 10:30 or 11:00. That's fine tough, as one day more wouldn't make a difference. It was more important that I reread and recheck all the paperwork I needed to send with everything. I hadn't realized how much paperwork went with that much stuff. In the past, I had sent up to ten projects at once to them and I do remember it to be somewhat a lot, but not like this. I need to make sure that all of my file formats and stuff are compatible with theirs at the magazine. It is funny, but some of my software is actually ahead of them. I have to save things in an older format for it to be of use to them or they can't read it.

Nothing beats that feeling of looking at the sealed box and knowing it is ready to go. To me, is "accomplishment" all wrapped up in a little package. Literally. I love when they have several projects at the magazine on reserve because they tend to pull on them when they have room (although I have convinced myself that they pull on them because they can't wait to present them!) and more often than not I get a couple of things in each issue. Now with me writing articles also, that also increases my chances of having more than one thing per issue. I really liked doing them too. It is like teaching all over again, but this time through writing.

The shop article is among the three. I have this forum to thank for the inspiration on that. I had mentioned the idea of doing one of that subject to my editor over a year ago and he said he would like it, but I didn't really get it going until after I did the little blog on it here first. The responses were so positive that it convinced me to go ahead with it. I also did one on making the little turn buttons you use for picture frames because I couldn't find them here, and finally there is one on shipping and packaging delicate scroll sawn items. Over the years I have really learned how to pack things well for shipping. I rarely have anything break when I ship unless I cut a corner or two, which I have learned isn't worth it. My editor always tells me that "you could throw the package off of the Empire State Building and it would still be OK." There's a compliment you don't hear everyday! I wonder if he will ever try?

After taking a half hour and rewarding myself to a nice lunch and a round of Scrabble on facebook with my friend from Chicago, I regrouped. Not being one to rest on my laurels, I went through the mental list of what I needed to do next.

I may have mentioned that since I am unable to go to the woodworking show in Wisconsin this August, I am going to donate a couple of patterns and a former student and long time friend of mine from New York who is going is going to teach a painting class for me. I know you may be wondering "Painting?!" but you would be amazed at how many woodworkers or significant others of woodworkers want to paint. When I lived in Chicago and did maybe three or four shows a year, the hosts would always ask me to teach painting because people were actually asking for me. I think it is because many families came to these shows together and I noticed in the scroll saw branch of woodworking anyway that many times when the husband's cut the wives did the painting and finishing. Perhaps many of the men wouldn't have cut at all if it weren't for the requests of their wives. It was a nice way to make it fun for the family to have a common interest and hobby.

You would be amazed, however at the number of men that took the classes. I try to make them as simple as possible with the nicest results and I always stress that by breaking things down in baby steps that anything can be accomplished. My biggest reward (which I received often) was turning the 'disbeliever' in themselves to a 'believer' and see the sense of accomplishment and pride on their faces when they saw what they could actually create. I have had all ages and genders take a class and walk away with a new self-esteem and you could just see the wheels turning in their heads and see by their smiles that they were happy. It is the best type of reward you can ever receive.

I have missed the teaching aspect of my life. I guess I do teach every day on paper, with the step by step pictures and such, but I hope by next year I will be able to make it back to a show or maybe two so I can have some hand's on experiences again. Until then, I am grateful that technology has advanced so much over the past couple of years that I am able to do it this way. I have a really decent digital camera that I use for all my pics and I have a continuous feed ink system I got for my printer so I have the ability to print beautiful, clear, COLOR patterns for practically nothing. In painting especially, you need color printing. I think that is why I got away from it too. Producing patterns that were quality just wasn't feasible when I had to buy $40 cartridges and the quality wasn't there. Now I do everything in color and I am happy to add more photos in because I know they will be reproduced accurately and are cost efficient.

I designed two patterns for the show, as it lasts two days and the students can come back the second day if they wish. They are of a monarch butterfly pin and a pansy pin. I did the pansy in four different color schemes, so they can choose one for the class and then try again at home with the others. And also because I just couldn't decide which color I liked best.  They look really nice and detailed, but are something that when broken down into steps, are easy, easy, easy! Here are pictures of the finished ones:

The Monarch:


From Butterfly and Pansy pins

and The Pansies:


From Butterfly and Pansy pins

I think if you click on the name of the album, you can get to my Picasa account where I loaded up all the progression pictures. (Let me know if this doesn't work - you have to click on the actual name to get you all the photos in the album, if you click on just the picture, you will only get a larger picture) I didn't load these up in the project gallery because even though technically they are woodworking (you scroll saw the 1/8" birch to make the pins) I don't think that many here would be interested in painting stuff. I still have to tag the pictures which I will do when I am finished here, but I didn't finish painting and photographing until after 10:00 last night so I got lazy and called it an evening. I think I will retake the final on the pansies too because I don't like the final color. Day natural light will look better.

If anyone wants a pattern when it is done, just email me and I will be happy to send you one. I would love to hear feedback on it if you or anyone you know paints and would like it.  I was really happy because when I sent the pictures to Jean, my friend who is teaching the class, I got the nicest email back and she was all excited about the class and patterns and everything. "Even I can teach this!" she wrote me. If that isn't what it is all about - I don't know what is!

In the midst of all of that, somewhere between lunch and painting, I did manage to get another coat of oil on the three frames I cut last week. I think they will be ready for the shellac today and ready to get into packet format. I can't wait to see them finished, because the cherry looks great with the oil on it.

I have really got to get going on that Christmas stuff today if I want it in the wholesale catalog! I found out yesterday I have until July 6th and I think the date can be pushed a teeny weeny bit, but not much. The good thing about that is all they need is the photo at that time and I have months before the final instructions are required. So hopefully you will see me in 'high gear' cranking out some new stuff in the next week or so.  We can only try!

It is clouding up here and they are actually rolling in from the direction of the ocean. It's probably good, because it takes the temptation of sneaking away in the Mustang for a quick little spin away from me. (Nah - I probably wouldn't have gone anyway!) Last week was my fun and its time to have a different kind of fun!

Have a wonderful, fun, productive (or not!) day.


----------



## Hacksaw007

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different . . . ."*
> 
> I love the days where you can't wait to get up in the morning to get going. I am usually a morning person anyway, but even more so when I have some fun projects in the works. Lately I have been in a 'why do I have to sleep at all?' phase and I can't say that is a bad thing either.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. In the morning I finished off printing the material for and packing up three projects and three articles to ship out to the magazine. If it were a perfect day, I would have had that done in time for Purolator to pick up the package, but I really didn't finish until about 10:30 or 11:00. That's fine tough, as one day more wouldn't make a difference. It was more important that I reread and recheck all the paperwork I needed to send with everything. I hadn't realized how much paperwork went with that much stuff. In the past, I had sent up to ten projects at once to them and I do remember it to be somewhat a lot, but not like this. I need to make sure that all of my file formats and stuff are compatible with theirs at the magazine. It is funny, but some of my software is actually ahead of them. I have to save things in an older format for it to be of use to them or they can't read it.
> 
> Nothing beats that feeling of looking at the sealed box and knowing it is ready to go. To me, is "accomplishment" all wrapped up in a little package. Literally. I love when they have several projects at the magazine on reserve because they tend to pull on them when they have room (although I have convinced myself that they pull on them because they can't wait to present them!) and more often than not I get a couple of things in each issue. Now with me writing articles also, that also increases my chances of having more than one thing per issue. I really liked doing them too. It is like teaching all over again, but this time through writing.
> 
> The shop article is among the three. I have this forum to thank for the inspiration on that. I had mentioned the idea of doing one of that subject to my editor over a year ago and he said he would like it, but I didn't really get it going until after I did the little blog on it here first. The responses were so positive that it convinced me to go ahead with it. I also did one on making the little turn buttons you use for picture frames because I couldn't find them here, and finally there is one on shipping and packaging delicate scroll sawn items. Over the years I have really learned how to pack things well for shipping. I rarely have anything break when I ship unless I cut a corner or two, which I have learned isn't worth it. My editor always tells me that "you could throw the package off of the Empire State Building and it would still be OK." There's a compliment you don't hear everyday! I wonder if he will ever try?
> 
> After taking a half hour and rewarding myself to a nice lunch and a round of Scrabble on facebook with my friend from Chicago, I regrouped. Not being one to rest on my laurels, I went through the mental list of what I needed to do next.
> 
> I may have mentioned that since I am unable to go to the woodworking show in Wisconsin this August, I am going to donate a couple of patterns and a former student and long time friend of mine from New York who is going is going to teach a painting class for me. I know you may be wondering "Painting?!" but you would be amazed at how many woodworkers or significant others of woodworkers want to paint. When I lived in Chicago and did maybe three or four shows a year, the hosts would always ask me to teach painting because people were actually asking for me. I think it is because many families came to these shows together and I noticed in the scroll saw branch of woodworking anyway that many times when the husband's cut the wives did the painting and finishing. Perhaps many of the men wouldn't have cut at all if it weren't for the requests of their wives. It was a nice way to make it fun for the family to have a common interest and hobby.
> 
> You would be amazed, however at the number of men that took the classes. I try to make them as simple as possible with the nicest results and I always stress that by breaking things down in baby steps that anything can be accomplished. My biggest reward (which I received often) was turning the 'disbeliever' in themselves to a 'believer' and see the sense of accomplishment and pride on their faces when they saw what they could actually create. I have had all ages and genders take a class and walk away with a new self-esteem and you could just see the wheels turning in their heads and see by their smiles that they were happy. It is the best type of reward you can ever receive.
> 
> I have missed the teaching aspect of my life. I guess I do teach every day on paper, with the step by step pictures and such, but I hope by next year I will be able to make it back to a show or maybe two so I can have some hand's on experiences again. Until then, I am grateful that technology has advanced so much over the past couple of years that I am able to do it this way. I have a really decent digital camera that I use for all my pics and I have a continuous feed ink system I got for my printer so I have the ability to print beautiful, clear, COLOR patterns for practically nothing. In painting especially, you need color printing. I think that is why I got away from it too. Producing patterns that were quality just wasn't feasible when I had to buy $40 cartridges and the quality wasn't there. Now I do everything in color and I am happy to add more photos in because I know they will be reproduced accurately and are cost efficient.
> 
> I designed two patterns for the show, as it lasts two days and the students can come back the second day if they wish. They are of a monarch butterfly pin and a pansy pin. I did the pansy in four different color schemes, so they can choose one for the class and then try again at home with the others. And also because I just couldn't decide which color I liked best.  They look really nice and detailed, but are something that when broken down into steps, are easy, easy, easy! Here are pictures of the finished ones:
> 
> The Monarch:
> 
> 
> From Butterfly and Pansy pins
> 
> and The Pansies:
> 
> 
> From Butterfly and Pansy pins
> 
> I think if you click on the name of the album, you can get to my Picasa account where I loaded up all the progression pictures. (Let me know if this doesn't work - you have to click on the actual name to get you all the photos in the album, if you click on just the picture, you will only get a larger picture) I didn't load these up in the project gallery because even though technically they are woodworking (you scroll saw the 1/8" birch to make the pins) I don't think that many here would be interested in painting stuff. I still have to tag the pictures which I will do when I am finished here, but I didn't finish painting and photographing until after 10:00 last night so I got lazy and called it an evening. I think I will retake the final on the pansies too because I don't like the final color. Day natural light will look better.
> 
> If anyone wants a pattern when it is done, just email me and I will be happy to send you one. I would love to hear feedback on it if you or anyone you know paints and would like it.  I was really happy because when I sent the pictures to Jean, my friend who is teaching the class, I got the nicest email back and she was all excited about the class and patterns and everything. "Even I can teach this!" she wrote me. If that isn't what it is all about - I don't know what is!
> 
> In the midst of all of that, somewhere between lunch and painting, I did manage to get another coat of oil on the three frames I cut last week. I think they will be ready for the shellac today and ready to get into packet format. I can't wait to see them finished, because the cherry looks great with the oil on it.
> 
> I have really got to get going on that Christmas stuff today if I want it in the wholesale catalog! I found out yesterday I have until July 6th and I think the date can be pushed a teeny weeny bit, but not much. The good thing about that is all they need is the photo at that time and I have months before the final instructions are required. So hopefully you will see me in 'high gear' cranking out some new stuff in the next week or so.  We can only try!
> 
> It is clouding up here and they are actually rolling in from the direction of the ocean. It's probably good, because it takes the temptation of sneaking away in the Mustang for a quick little spin away from me. (Nah - I probably wouldn't have gone anyway!) Last week was my fun and its time to have a different kind of fun!
> 
> Have a wonderful, fun, productive (or not!) day.


Those pins are wonderful, good reading also. Your just too talented!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different . . . ."*
> 
> I love the days where you can't wait to get up in the morning to get going. I am usually a morning person anyway, but even more so when I have some fun projects in the works. Lately I have been in a 'why do I have to sleep at all?' phase and I can't say that is a bad thing either.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. In the morning I finished off printing the material for and packing up three projects and three articles to ship out to the magazine. If it were a perfect day, I would have had that done in time for Purolator to pick up the package, but I really didn't finish until about 10:30 or 11:00. That's fine tough, as one day more wouldn't make a difference. It was more important that I reread and recheck all the paperwork I needed to send with everything. I hadn't realized how much paperwork went with that much stuff. In the past, I had sent up to ten projects at once to them and I do remember it to be somewhat a lot, but not like this. I need to make sure that all of my file formats and stuff are compatible with theirs at the magazine. It is funny, but some of my software is actually ahead of them. I have to save things in an older format for it to be of use to them or they can't read it.
> 
> Nothing beats that feeling of looking at the sealed box and knowing it is ready to go. To me, is "accomplishment" all wrapped up in a little package. Literally. I love when they have several projects at the magazine on reserve because they tend to pull on them when they have room (although I have convinced myself that they pull on them because they can't wait to present them!) and more often than not I get a couple of things in each issue. Now with me writing articles also, that also increases my chances of having more than one thing per issue. I really liked doing them too. It is like teaching all over again, but this time through writing.
> 
> The shop article is among the three. I have this forum to thank for the inspiration on that. I had mentioned the idea of doing one of that subject to my editor over a year ago and he said he would like it, but I didn't really get it going until after I did the little blog on it here first. The responses were so positive that it convinced me to go ahead with it. I also did one on making the little turn buttons you use for picture frames because I couldn't find them here, and finally there is one on shipping and packaging delicate scroll sawn items. Over the years I have really learned how to pack things well for shipping. I rarely have anything break when I ship unless I cut a corner or two, which I have learned isn't worth it. My editor always tells me that "you could throw the package off of the Empire State Building and it would still be OK." There's a compliment you don't hear everyday! I wonder if he will ever try?
> 
> After taking a half hour and rewarding myself to a nice lunch and a round of Scrabble on facebook with my friend from Chicago, I regrouped. Not being one to rest on my laurels, I went through the mental list of what I needed to do next.
> 
> I may have mentioned that since I am unable to go to the woodworking show in Wisconsin this August, I am going to donate a couple of patterns and a former student and long time friend of mine from New York who is going is going to teach a painting class for me. I know you may be wondering "Painting?!" but you would be amazed at how many woodworkers or significant others of woodworkers want to paint. When I lived in Chicago and did maybe three or four shows a year, the hosts would always ask me to teach painting because people were actually asking for me. I think it is because many families came to these shows together and I noticed in the scroll saw branch of woodworking anyway that many times when the husband's cut the wives did the painting and finishing. Perhaps many of the men wouldn't have cut at all if it weren't for the requests of their wives. It was a nice way to make it fun for the family to have a common interest and hobby.
> 
> You would be amazed, however at the number of men that took the classes. I try to make them as simple as possible with the nicest results and I always stress that by breaking things down in baby steps that anything can be accomplished. My biggest reward (which I received often) was turning the 'disbeliever' in themselves to a 'believer' and see the sense of accomplishment and pride on their faces when they saw what they could actually create. I have had all ages and genders take a class and walk away with a new self-esteem and you could just see the wheels turning in their heads and see by their smiles that they were happy. It is the best type of reward you can ever receive.
> 
> I have missed the teaching aspect of my life. I guess I do teach every day on paper, with the step by step pictures and such, but I hope by next year I will be able to make it back to a show or maybe two so I can have some hand's on experiences again. Until then, I am grateful that technology has advanced so much over the past couple of years that I am able to do it this way. I have a really decent digital camera that I use for all my pics and I have a continuous feed ink system I got for my printer so I have the ability to print beautiful, clear, COLOR patterns for practically nothing. In painting especially, you need color printing. I think that is why I got away from it too. Producing patterns that were quality just wasn't feasible when I had to buy $40 cartridges and the quality wasn't there. Now I do everything in color and I am happy to add more photos in because I know they will be reproduced accurately and are cost efficient.
> 
> I designed two patterns for the show, as it lasts two days and the students can come back the second day if they wish. They are of a monarch butterfly pin and a pansy pin. I did the pansy in four different color schemes, so they can choose one for the class and then try again at home with the others. And also because I just couldn't decide which color I liked best.  They look really nice and detailed, but are something that when broken down into steps, are easy, easy, easy! Here are pictures of the finished ones:
> 
> The Monarch:
> 
> 
> From Butterfly and Pansy pins
> 
> and The Pansies:
> 
> 
> From Butterfly and Pansy pins
> 
> I think if you click on the name of the album, you can get to my Picasa account where I loaded up all the progression pictures. (Let me know if this doesn't work - you have to click on the actual name to get you all the photos in the album, if you click on just the picture, you will only get a larger picture) I didn't load these up in the project gallery because even though technically they are woodworking (you scroll saw the 1/8" birch to make the pins) I don't think that many here would be interested in painting stuff. I still have to tag the pictures which I will do when I am finished here, but I didn't finish painting and photographing until after 10:00 last night so I got lazy and called it an evening. I think I will retake the final on the pansies too because I don't like the final color. Day natural light will look better.
> 
> If anyone wants a pattern when it is done, just email me and I will be happy to send you one. I would love to hear feedback on it if you or anyone you know paints and would like it.  I was really happy because when I sent the pictures to Jean, my friend who is teaching the class, I got the nicest email back and she was all excited about the class and patterns and everything. "Even I can teach this!" she wrote me. If that isn't what it is all about - I don't know what is!
> 
> In the midst of all of that, somewhere between lunch and painting, I did manage to get another coat of oil on the three frames I cut last week. I think they will be ready for the shellac today and ready to get into packet format. I can't wait to see them finished, because the cherry looks great with the oil on it.
> 
> I have really got to get going on that Christmas stuff today if I want it in the wholesale catalog! I found out yesterday I have until July 6th and I think the date can be pushed a teeny weeny bit, but not much. The good thing about that is all they need is the photo at that time and I have months before the final instructions are required. So hopefully you will see me in 'high gear' cranking out some new stuff in the next week or so.  We can only try!
> 
> It is clouding up here and they are actually rolling in from the direction of the ocean. It's probably good, because it takes the temptation of sneaking away in the Mustang for a quick little spin away from me. (Nah - I probably wouldn't have gone anyway!) Last week was my fun and its time to have a different kind of fun!
> 
> Have a wonderful, fun, productive (or not!) day.


Incredible. Such beauty in something so small.

Picassa link works. Its amazing to see the progress steps.

Great blog


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *

Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.

Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.

Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.

As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.

I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.

I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!

I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:

The round one:


From Fretwork Frames

The square one:


From Fretwork Frames

And the rectangle:


From Fretwork Frames

They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.

I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.

That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway. 

So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .

Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.
> 
> Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.
> 
> As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.
> 
> I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.
> 
> I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!
> 
> I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:
> 
> The round one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> The square one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> And the rectangle:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.
> 
> I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.
> 
> That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway.
> 
> So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


Okay Sheila… you can't mention proper Chicago pizza and then not say what you put on it


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.
> 
> Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.
> 
> As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.
> 
> I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.
> 
> I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!
> 
> I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:
> 
> The round one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> The square one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> And the rectangle:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.
> 
> I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.
> 
> That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway.
> 
> So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


Sheila, I'm just letting you know that I enjoy reading your postings as I find them enjoyable to read and I like the way you write as well. Count me in as one of your fans.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## SawTooth1953

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.
> 
> Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.
> 
> As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.
> 
> I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.
> 
> I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!
> 
> I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:
> 
> The round one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> The square one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> And the rectangle:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.
> 
> I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.
> 
> That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway.
> 
> So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


Sheila,
I was born and raised in Chicago… didn't know that you grew up here til this blog. I was always North Side… near the north border, in fact, a few blocks from Evanston. I now live in Skokie. Where did you grow up?
My favorite Chicago pizza is Lou Malnati's… usually with mushrooms and black olives on a butter crust… it is a thick-crust pizza, but not too thick. Other faves include Uno, Due, Geno's East and Gulliver's.
I've known of you as a scroll saw pattern designer but just discovered your blog here at LumberJocks… I'm looking forward to reading what you're writing… apparently I have to go back a ways…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.
> 
> Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.
> 
> As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.
> 
> I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.
> 
> I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!
> 
> I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:
> 
> The round one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> The square one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> And the rectangle:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.
> 
> I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.
> 
> That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway.
> 
> So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


OK Lis! Here you go . . . .

The dough has a bit of cornmeal added and a little more olive oil than my normal recipe. It tend to be a little bread-like with the cornmeal giving it some texture. I use my spring form pan, but you can use a cake pan (or deep dish pizza pan if you want) I roll the crust out to about 1/4" and let it go about an inch or two up the sides. I pre-bake it just a bit so it doesn't get soggy. Then the fun starts.

A drizzle of olive oil on the bottom keeps it from getting soggy too. Then a layer of cheese (Yes, on the bottom!) Then I load it with thin very thin sliced onions and lots of mushrooms. You can saute the mushrooms first again to get rid of some of the water in them, but sometimes I don't.

You then take raw Italian sausage and dot it all over the top. (Yes, uncooked) Make sure it is good quality so there isn't a lot of grease. Then the tomato sauce is next. I use fresh tomatoes or if I used canned ones, diced. I drain them and saute a little fresh garlic in some olive oil and add the tomatoes. Otherwise the garlic is a bit strong. You may need a little bit of sugar if the tomatoes are sour, but you don't want to cook this too long, as the pieces add to the ambiance. There is something about overcooking that kills the taste, too. You can add some basil or oregano in this if you wish. Then you put the sauce on top of the toppings.

Finally you sprinkle Parmesan cheese over the top. I like grated but can't always get it so canned is OK too.

You need to cook it for a bit so that the sausage cooks. It makes a wonderful pie-like pizza. The most problem I had was because of the fresh vegetables and tomatoes, it can get watery. I sometimes add some tomato paste in the tomato mixture to help this, but not too much, as it kills the taste that I like. I made this for friends here and the whole thing was gone. They said it was the best pizza they ever had. 

While writing this reply, I got the messages from sawtooth and Bearpie. It was funny because I was going to compare the pizza to Lou Malnati's and Geno's East but I figured that wouldn't help others who have never experienced it!  I went to LM's in Naperville with my son the last time I visited. He is a big fan! It was definitely awesome.

I lived right across from the 'leaning tower' Spence until I was about five, in one of the 2-flat apartments (the one on the corner). Then the Gage park area (south side) until 13 and then off the the 'burbs in Oak Lawn and Tinley Park. When I was about 3 they used to have a candy store on the first level up at the Leaning Tower and it cost you a dime to go up to the top. I drove by there a couple of years ago, but I think it is owned by a car dealership now. (On Touhy Ave.). Oh, the memories!

I am glad you guys like my ramblings. Every time I think I am talking about stuff no one wants to hear, I get nice positive comments. You know you all are encouraging me to ramble on! Well, I said in the beginning it wouldn't be all shop talk. I feel I have made some really nice friends through here. I just have allot myself only so much time a day - I was warned it was 'addicting'! I could easily socialize here all day long and read and look at videos and projects!

Back to work for me! Break time over! Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.
> 
> Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.
> 
> As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.
> 
> I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.
> 
> I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!
> 
> I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:
> 
> The round one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> The square one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> And the rectangle:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.
> 
> I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.
> 
> That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway.
> 
> So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


That sounds delicious!! I am familiar with Geno's East.. I know the comparison. YUM.


----------



## SawTooth1953

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished 3 Frames, Wrote Some Instructions, and Made Some Pizza *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be one of those days where the clock must have been spinning double-time. It seemed I got an early enough start, but before long the sun was setting and it was over. It is amazing how some days do that. It just seems that time is not always my friend.
> 
> Besides the normal Saturday 'chores' of cleaning the cat box, kitchen and bathroom and doing some food shopping, I had the most intense craving for Chicago-style pizza. Now Nova Scotia has some of the best seafood around. I have never had haddock until I came here and it is a beautiful, mild fish that has a flakiness and sweetness that is really outstanding. Especially when I can get it right off the boat and it is incredibly fresh. Last week, I had some salmon fillets that were also wonderful. Not being a big salmon fan myself, I was apprehensive when presented with the fresh fillets. But a little butter and olive oil and seasoning later, I experienced an exceptional meal. I was quite pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Pizza is another story. Now it probably would be much better for me if I hadn't grown up in Chicago. Like New York, it is one of the few places I know where you can get just about any type of 'authentic' ethnic food you could dream of. I guess it spoils you. Although there are a few acceptable pizza places here, they just aren't the same. Fortunately, I do like to cook and when I can find the proper ingredients, I am able to recreate some of my ethnic favorites. Over the years, I have gotten pretty good at recreating meals I enjoyed at this place and that. And with the internet and thousands of recipes available to help, it isn't too difficult to do. I don't cook anywhere near as much as I used to, as I don't have the kids and a 'family' to worry about. When I belonged to my painting group in Bear River, I used to make some special dishes and bring them to share with the girls. Some were adventurous and some were not, but it was fun to introduce them to different tastes and ideas. But now, it is usually just myself who partakes so if I make something big, I either have to freeze some of it or I donate it to my eager neighbor, Lee. Lee is single and loves different foods and he is a great fan of my cooking. It is fun to be able to share it with someone who really appreciates it.
> 
> As for the pizza - that will probably never get shared! I have the style I like pretty much down to a science and even though when I make one I am eating it for the next few days, I never mind. Sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  The good thing is that I have several meals set and that allows me more time to create. So even though the time is invested on a particular day, I reap the benefits for several more.
> 
> I did spend a majority of my working time on the pansy pattern instructions for the class. I hadn't written a painting pattern in several years and it is a bit of a different approach. There seem to be so many more variables that need to be addressed. With woodworking it is pretty much an exact science. You cut this line, you drill that hole. etc, etc. With painting, it is much more complex and there are many more ways for the student to wander off the given path. It is difficult to assume that at this class the students will even have a degree of knowledge beyond basics. Many of them want to try to paint for the first time and the way you teach them can make or break their experience. If not stated clearly, the student can get frustrated and it would turn them off from it for good. I write these instructions with the assumption that the students have little knowledge of painting and I am even considering adding and extra sheet or two which will explain the basic brush strokes and techniques in detail so that the beginners can feel comfortable with them.
> 
> I have several articles on my site that are free downloads that explain some of the basic aspect of scroll sawing. Many people who are just getting started find these extremely helpful, even if they are short and simple, because it gives them some basic stepping stones of knowledge and expands their comfort zone. I began adding to these a couple of months ago and I have several more in the works, but I feel that if I am going to have some painting instructions, I need to do the same for the painting side. I wish there were more time to do everything!
> 
> I did finish finishing the three frames that I cut last week. After several coats of oil, again I used the spray shellac on them. I really like this finish because it gives a nice warm satiny glow to them. After talking to several people, I feel that the frames will not be handled all that much and the shellac will do fine. If, however, the scroller chooses to make them into dresser trays such as the other I presented, I will recommend a more durable final finish on them. Here are the pictures of the finished frames:
> 
> The round one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> The square one:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> And the rectangle:
> 
> 
> From Fretwork Frames
> 
> They are all done in cherry, which had a lighter side and a darker side. I really liked how the two tones looked on each piece and I feel it added to the character. It will be interesting to see if and how the color will darken over time.
> 
> I must admit that I made an error when drawing up these patterns. I should have had a larger inside edge so that I can easily install turn buttons to hold the backing and photos into place. The inside lip is only about a quarter of an inch, and even though I was able to successfully rabbit it (because I did that before cutting the frets), there is little room left to attach it onto. Fortunately, I can work on it in Photoshop for the pattern picture and it is easy enough to redraw the inner line in Illustrator. If the customer chooses to make these dresser trays by angle cutting and dropping the centerpiece, which is an option I will describe in the instructions, it will not pose a problem. I think I was thinking in that mentality when I drew them up in the first place. Sometimes the transmission in my mind doesn't shift gears fully. :/ But all in all they are nice looking and I think salvageable at least for my own purposes.
> 
> That is why I like to cut my own things out. I have had many kind offers from friends who said they would cut my prototypes for me so that I could spend more time drawing but I have so far for the most part declined. I need to see what is what because experience is the best teacher in my book. I also love cutting - that is how I got into this in the first place - and I really like that time at the saw. You all can probably relate to the great sense of accomplishment when you look at something you created yourself. I don't have to elaborate on that. Not here, anyway.
> 
> So I am doing the butterfly pattern today (that should be much easier) and also may do the frame instructions. I have started some new Christmas stuff, as I said and also working on 'something else'. If I get time tonight, I want to paint. That should fill up my day!  We'll see what else comes along . . . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday! I hope you all have time to make some saw dust!


Sheila,
The "Leaning Tower" is still there and as far as I know it is still a landmark of Niles and not part of the nearby car dealership. There is still a Leaning Tower YMCA behind it. Because of the Leaning Tower replica on Touhy, Niles, IL is a 'sister city' with Pisa, Italy. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaning_Tower_of_Niles)
We were talking food before, so I'll tell you there is now an Al's Beef on Touhy, just east of the Leaning Tower. Al's Beef is delicious Italian Beef and they have the best fresh cut french fries and a unique hot giardiniera. I was just on Taylor St. tonight, right across from the original Al's Beef. We went to have Mario's Italian Ice… there is nothing like it in the world! We drive from the north side all the way over there because it is sooooo good, especially on a summer night. Italian Beef and Italian Ice (in the style of Mario's) are two food items that are not readily available outside of Chicago.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rainy Days and Mondays, but I'm Not Down!*

It's not quite light out yet, but I can already tell it is going to be a dreary day. It's already raining, but not the kind of violent storms I have been hearing about in the states but rather a soft rain, even and gentle. It seems more like autumn here than summer, as it is again quite cool. But that's OK, because autumn is my favorite time of the year. With all the rain and flooding we have been hearing about, people around here say its been too dry. My partner told me that people are already running out of water.

I said to myself, but he must have heard - "What do you mean by that?" and he repeated that people were 'running out of water'. Just when you think you can take the girl out of the city, my ignorance regarding country living seems to rear its ugly head. I have seen the water trucks driving around without paying much attention or thought to their purpose. Apparently (and this is for all you other city- folks) some people in the country have to have their water trucked in and their wells filled manually. (!!!!!!) No kidding. Growing up in a big city, we just turned on the tap to a seemingly endless supply of water. I figured when Lake Michigan dried up, then we could start worrying. In my 40+ years of city life, it never even crossed my mind. Maybe that is why as teenagers my kids took 45 minute showers (how does ANYONE ever do that??) They grew up with the same mentality.

It never dawned on me that the water had to come from somewhere. I am not saying that out of total stupidity, but it is like breathing air - most people are unaware of poor air quality unless they live in an area where the air quality needs to be regulated. But with the hundreds and hundreds of lakes and rivers in this area, I wouldn't think that water would be an issue. But I guess it is. It really gives you a different perspective on things though. I never minded rain before, but now more then ever I look at it in a positive light. You can bet I will think twice before wasting water again (not that I was terrible before, I just never thought of it). Maybe we should all switch places from time to time and live in the others' shoes and we would have a better perspective of how they live and perhaps even learn something new about people. I guess that is pretty idealistic thinking for a Monday morning. I do know though, my own showers are just a little shorted these days.

The weekend was pretty productive. I finished the painting patterns for my friend to do at the show and got them sent off for approval. My friend is going to do a 'test run' with her daughter and they are going to paint the projects. I eagerly await to hear of their success in accomplishing the designs. If she sends me a picture I will post it here. (Shhh, don't tell her or she won't!) It is really important to me that it works for them. I don't think her daughter has too much experience painting, so if it goes well for her, that means I have done my job well in explaining and teaching. I am really anxious to hear.

Along that vein, when I talked to her last night after sending the finished pattern packets, she informed me that her woodworking group wanted me to come to demonstrate at their show that they are having next March. As I said, I do get asked to shows a few times a year, but I have been not able to attend because I am still trying to get things settled financially with getting my permanent residence here and also revving up my business. I am seeing a positive change, but as I said before, it is like stopping a train and moving it in the opposite direction. It just takes time.

So we are talking via typing and she tells me that her woodworking club is going to be willing to finance at least a major part of my trip there to teach a couple of classes at the show. I seriously couldn't believe it. She said that they haven't had a "major scroll saw personality' there in years and they all thought they were due. YIKES! I never in my wildest dreams would consider myself that. It was both touching and unbelievable. I know I have been doing this a while, but I look around at all the talented designers I share those pages with in the magazines and the forums with here and I am truly humbled by their talent and expertise. The thought that a group like that would actually pay me to attend is something that I would have never imagined.

I have taught painting in the past, and when I first came into woodworking I did do some scroll saw demos at some of the shows. But that consisted of me cutting and people watching as they wandered through the show. In the latter years of me doing shows, I almost always held a painting class or two a day and spent the rest of the time at my table selling patterns and answering questions. I never even had time to ATTEND a scroll sawing class let alone conduct one. I guess that is what scares me. It is uncharted territory for me. I guess it is quite frightening.

But in thinking about it, how do we grow unless we leave our comfort zone and try something new? When I took painting classes regularly with my painting group, I would purposely take a watercolor class or two because I really felt uncomfortable using them. Acrylics and oils are like second nature to me. They are easy to control and for an exacting person such as myself (I have been classified more than once as a 'tight painter' because of my literal style) they are wild and free and difficult for me to work with. I don't do good abstract. That corner of my imagination just never did want to kick in, it seems. I look upon the free style of impressionism with a great deal of admiration.

So after the initial shock of the invitation, I am already beginning to lay out in my mind what I will do and say and teach. By March I should have it down. We will just have to see how it all works out. I am sure I will let you all know. 

On a final note for today, I again feel the need to express my sincere thanks and gratitude for the kind comments and remarks you all send my way for various projects and other reasons, and even your enjoyment of these random thoughts I present to you each day. It truly isn't an 'ego' thing at all, in fact, reading them makes me kind of emotional. It is doing something that I love with a passion and seeing that in a very small way I touch people's lives in a positive way by doing it. If I were doing this for the money, I would have quit some time ago. I have tried to hold on tooth and nail in this poopie economy to keep on working in a positive direction because I know within myself that I wouldn't be happy doing anything else. I rent. I don't have a fancy shop. I don't get to go back to see my kids as often as I want. But I do wake up every day to so many wonderful people who look for and thoroughly enjoy my creativity and designs and when they tell me how I helped made their day even a little bit better, it is worth more than any amount of money could ever be.

My partner too, has been kind and patient with my 'job', and encourages me on the days when I need it. He wants me to continue on this path because I believe he knows that this is part of my soul and without it part of me would be dead. I just wouldn't be a complete person. In the short time we have been together, I have seen him eagerly learn just about every aspect of my business. There has been a great designer lurking within him that I don't even think he himself knew was there. His designs attest to that, like the three frames I just completed. I guess I just want to give credit where it is due on those because some people thought they were my own designs. I just cut them and finished them.

I thoroughly enjoyed the thread of 'What Not to Say to Your Wife' in the forum. Many of the posts were quite funny. I found it endearing to see how so many, after the initial jokes, gave credit to their significant others as their support system. Their acknowledgment of that role was a true testament to their mutual caring. As John Donne said: "No man is an island". (Google that phrase if you have the time and read it in its entirety - it is quite profound)

Thanks again for reading.  Oh, and Happy Monday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days and Mondays, but I'm Not Down!*
> 
> It's not quite light out yet, but I can already tell it is going to be a dreary day. It's already raining, but not the kind of violent storms I have been hearing about in the states but rather a soft rain, even and gentle. It seems more like autumn here than summer, as it is again quite cool. But that's OK, because autumn is my favorite time of the year. With all the rain and flooding we have been hearing about, people around here say its been too dry. My partner told me that people are already running out of water.
> 
> I said to myself, but he must have heard - "What do you mean by that?" and he repeated that people were 'running out of water'. Just when you think you can take the girl out of the city, my ignorance regarding country living seems to rear its ugly head. I have seen the water trucks driving around without paying much attention or thought to their purpose. Apparently (and this is for all you other city- folks) some people in the country have to have their water trucked in and their wells filled manually. (!!!!!!) No kidding. Growing up in a big city, we just turned on the tap to a seemingly endless supply of water. I figured when Lake Michigan dried up, then we could start worrying. In my 40+ years of city life, it never even crossed my mind. Maybe that is why as teenagers my kids took 45 minute showers (how does ANYONE ever do that??) They grew up with the same mentality.
> 
> It never dawned on me that the water had to come from somewhere. I am not saying that out of total stupidity, but it is like breathing air - most people are unaware of poor air quality unless they live in an area where the air quality needs to be regulated. But with the hundreds and hundreds of lakes and rivers in this area, I wouldn't think that water would be an issue. But I guess it is. It really gives you a different perspective on things though. I never minded rain before, but now more then ever I look at it in a positive light. You can bet I will think twice before wasting water again (not that I was terrible before, I just never thought of it). Maybe we should all switch places from time to time and live in the others' shoes and we would have a better perspective of how they live and perhaps even learn something new about people. I guess that is pretty idealistic thinking for a Monday morning. I do know though, my own showers are just a little shorted these days.
> 
> The weekend was pretty productive. I finished the painting patterns for my friend to do at the show and got them sent off for approval. My friend is going to do a 'test run' with her daughter and they are going to paint the projects. I eagerly await to hear of their success in accomplishing the designs. If she sends me a picture I will post it here. (Shhh, don't tell her or she won't!) It is really important to me that it works for them. I don't think her daughter has too much experience painting, so if it goes well for her, that means I have done my job well in explaining and teaching. I am really anxious to hear.
> 
> Along that vein, when I talked to her last night after sending the finished pattern packets, she informed me that her woodworking group wanted me to come to demonstrate at their show that they are having next March. As I said, I do get asked to shows a few times a year, but I have been not able to attend because I am still trying to get things settled financially with getting my permanent residence here and also revving up my business. I am seeing a positive change, but as I said before, it is like stopping a train and moving it in the opposite direction. It just takes time.
> 
> So we are talking via typing and she tells me that her woodworking club is going to be willing to finance at least a major part of my trip there to teach a couple of classes at the show. I seriously couldn't believe it. She said that they haven't had a "major scroll saw personality' there in years and they all thought they were due. YIKES! I never in my wildest dreams would consider myself that. It was both touching and unbelievable. I know I have been doing this a while, but I look around at all the talented designers I share those pages with in the magazines and the forums with here and I am truly humbled by their talent and expertise. The thought that a group like that would actually pay me to attend is something that I would have never imagined.
> 
> I have taught painting in the past, and when I first came into woodworking I did do some scroll saw demos at some of the shows. But that consisted of me cutting and people watching as they wandered through the show. In the latter years of me doing shows, I almost always held a painting class or two a day and spent the rest of the time at my table selling patterns and answering questions. I never even had time to ATTEND a scroll sawing class let alone conduct one. I guess that is what scares me. It is uncharted territory for me. I guess it is quite frightening.
> 
> But in thinking about it, how do we grow unless we leave our comfort zone and try something new? When I took painting classes regularly with my painting group, I would purposely take a watercolor class or two because I really felt uncomfortable using them. Acrylics and oils are like second nature to me. They are easy to control and for an exacting person such as myself (I have been classified more than once as a 'tight painter' because of my literal style) they are wild and free and difficult for me to work with. I don't do good abstract. That corner of my imagination just never did want to kick in, it seems. I look upon the free style of impressionism with a great deal of admiration.
> 
> So after the initial shock of the invitation, I am already beginning to lay out in my mind what I will do and say and teach. By March I should have it down. We will just have to see how it all works out. I am sure I will let you all know.
> 
> On a final note for today, I again feel the need to express my sincere thanks and gratitude for the kind comments and remarks you all send my way for various projects and other reasons, and even your enjoyment of these random thoughts I present to you each day. It truly isn't an 'ego' thing at all, in fact, reading them makes me kind of emotional. It is doing something that I love with a passion and seeing that in a very small way I touch people's lives in a positive way by doing it. If I were doing this for the money, I would have quit some time ago. I have tried to hold on tooth and nail in this poopie economy to keep on working in a positive direction because I know within myself that I wouldn't be happy doing anything else. I rent. I don't have a fancy shop. I don't get to go back to see my kids as often as I want. But I do wake up every day to so many wonderful people who look for and thoroughly enjoy my creativity and designs and when they tell me how I helped made their day even a little bit better, it is worth more than any amount of money could ever be.
> 
> My partner too, has been kind and patient with my 'job', and encourages me on the days when I need it. He wants me to continue on this path because I believe he knows that this is part of my soul and without it part of me would be dead. I just wouldn't be a complete person. In the short time we have been together, I have seen him eagerly learn just about every aspect of my business. There has been a great designer lurking within him that I don't even think he himself knew was there. His designs attest to that, like the three frames I just completed. I guess I just want to give credit where it is due on those because some people thought they were my own designs. I just cut them and finished them.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the thread of 'What Not to Say to Your Wife' in the forum. Many of the posts were quite funny. I found it endearing to see how so many, after the initial jokes, gave credit to their significant others as their support system. Their acknowledgment of that role was a true testament to their mutual caring. As John Donne said: "No man is an island". (Google that phrase if you have the time and read it in its entirety - it is quite profound)
> 
> Thanks again for reading.  Oh, and Happy Monday!


Sheila

Humility is the first casualty when people actually see what you can do. You seem to be holding on to yours very well ( and this is good) but don't let it deafen you to the praise others give you.

I'm trying desperately to hold onto mine but sometims these days, with all the support and inspiration I've had here at LJs, I feel like I'm on fire with ideas.

Martyn


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days and Mondays, but I'm Not Down!*
> 
> It's not quite light out yet, but I can already tell it is going to be a dreary day. It's already raining, but not the kind of violent storms I have been hearing about in the states but rather a soft rain, even and gentle. It seems more like autumn here than summer, as it is again quite cool. But that's OK, because autumn is my favorite time of the year. With all the rain and flooding we have been hearing about, people around here say its been too dry. My partner told me that people are already running out of water.
> 
> I said to myself, but he must have heard - "What do you mean by that?" and he repeated that people were 'running out of water'. Just when you think you can take the girl out of the city, my ignorance regarding country living seems to rear its ugly head. I have seen the water trucks driving around without paying much attention or thought to their purpose. Apparently (and this is for all you other city- folks) some people in the country have to have their water trucked in and their wells filled manually. (!!!!!!) No kidding. Growing up in a big city, we just turned on the tap to a seemingly endless supply of water. I figured when Lake Michigan dried up, then we could start worrying. In my 40+ years of city life, it never even crossed my mind. Maybe that is why as teenagers my kids took 45 minute showers (how does ANYONE ever do that??) They grew up with the same mentality.
> 
> It never dawned on me that the water had to come from somewhere. I am not saying that out of total stupidity, but it is like breathing air - most people are unaware of poor air quality unless they live in an area where the air quality needs to be regulated. But with the hundreds and hundreds of lakes and rivers in this area, I wouldn't think that water would be an issue. But I guess it is. It really gives you a different perspective on things though. I never minded rain before, but now more then ever I look at it in a positive light. You can bet I will think twice before wasting water again (not that I was terrible before, I just never thought of it). Maybe we should all switch places from time to time and live in the others' shoes and we would have a better perspective of how they live and perhaps even learn something new about people. I guess that is pretty idealistic thinking for a Monday morning. I do know though, my own showers are just a little shorted these days.
> 
> The weekend was pretty productive. I finished the painting patterns for my friend to do at the show and got them sent off for approval. My friend is going to do a 'test run' with her daughter and they are going to paint the projects. I eagerly await to hear of their success in accomplishing the designs. If she sends me a picture I will post it here. (Shhh, don't tell her or she won't!) It is really important to me that it works for them. I don't think her daughter has too much experience painting, so if it goes well for her, that means I have done my job well in explaining and teaching. I am really anxious to hear.
> 
> Along that vein, when I talked to her last night after sending the finished pattern packets, she informed me that her woodworking group wanted me to come to demonstrate at their show that they are having next March. As I said, I do get asked to shows a few times a year, but I have been not able to attend because I am still trying to get things settled financially with getting my permanent residence here and also revving up my business. I am seeing a positive change, but as I said before, it is like stopping a train and moving it in the opposite direction. It just takes time.
> 
> So we are talking via typing and she tells me that her woodworking club is going to be willing to finance at least a major part of my trip there to teach a couple of classes at the show. I seriously couldn't believe it. She said that they haven't had a "major scroll saw personality' there in years and they all thought they were due. YIKES! I never in my wildest dreams would consider myself that. It was both touching and unbelievable. I know I have been doing this a while, but I look around at all the talented designers I share those pages with in the magazines and the forums with here and I am truly humbled by their talent and expertise. The thought that a group like that would actually pay me to attend is something that I would have never imagined.
> 
> I have taught painting in the past, and when I first came into woodworking I did do some scroll saw demos at some of the shows. But that consisted of me cutting and people watching as they wandered through the show. In the latter years of me doing shows, I almost always held a painting class or two a day and spent the rest of the time at my table selling patterns and answering questions. I never even had time to ATTEND a scroll sawing class let alone conduct one. I guess that is what scares me. It is uncharted territory for me. I guess it is quite frightening.
> 
> But in thinking about it, how do we grow unless we leave our comfort zone and try something new? When I took painting classes regularly with my painting group, I would purposely take a watercolor class or two because I really felt uncomfortable using them. Acrylics and oils are like second nature to me. They are easy to control and for an exacting person such as myself (I have been classified more than once as a 'tight painter' because of my literal style) they are wild and free and difficult for me to work with. I don't do good abstract. That corner of my imagination just never did want to kick in, it seems. I look upon the free style of impressionism with a great deal of admiration.
> 
> So after the initial shock of the invitation, I am already beginning to lay out in my mind what I will do and say and teach. By March I should have it down. We will just have to see how it all works out. I am sure I will let you all know.
> 
> On a final note for today, I again feel the need to express my sincere thanks and gratitude for the kind comments and remarks you all send my way for various projects and other reasons, and even your enjoyment of these random thoughts I present to you each day. It truly isn't an 'ego' thing at all, in fact, reading them makes me kind of emotional. It is doing something that I love with a passion and seeing that in a very small way I touch people's lives in a positive way by doing it. If I were doing this for the money, I would have quit some time ago. I have tried to hold on tooth and nail in this poopie economy to keep on working in a positive direction because I know within myself that I wouldn't be happy doing anything else. I rent. I don't have a fancy shop. I don't get to go back to see my kids as often as I want. But I do wake up every day to so many wonderful people who look for and thoroughly enjoy my creativity and designs and when they tell me how I helped made their day even a little bit better, it is worth more than any amount of money could ever be.
> 
> My partner too, has been kind and patient with my 'job', and encourages me on the days when I need it. He wants me to continue on this path because I believe he knows that this is part of my soul and without it part of me would be dead. I just wouldn't be a complete person. In the short time we have been together, I have seen him eagerly learn just about every aspect of my business. There has been a great designer lurking within him that I don't even think he himself knew was there. His designs attest to that, like the three frames I just completed. I guess I just want to give credit where it is due on those because some people thought they were my own designs. I just cut them and finished them.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the thread of 'What Not to Say to Your Wife' in the forum. Many of the posts were quite funny. I found it endearing to see how so many, after the initial jokes, gave credit to their significant others as their support system. Their acknowledgment of that role was a true testament to their mutual caring. As John Donne said: "No man is an island". (Google that phrase if you have the time and read it in its entirety - it is quite profound)
> 
> Thanks again for reading.  Oh, and Happy Monday!


Burn baby, BURN! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days and Mondays, but I'm Not Down!*
> 
> It's not quite light out yet, but I can already tell it is going to be a dreary day. It's already raining, but not the kind of violent storms I have been hearing about in the states but rather a soft rain, even and gentle. It seems more like autumn here than summer, as it is again quite cool. But that's OK, because autumn is my favorite time of the year. With all the rain and flooding we have been hearing about, people around here say its been too dry. My partner told me that people are already running out of water.
> 
> I said to myself, but he must have heard - "What do you mean by that?" and he repeated that people were 'running out of water'. Just when you think you can take the girl out of the city, my ignorance regarding country living seems to rear its ugly head. I have seen the water trucks driving around without paying much attention or thought to their purpose. Apparently (and this is for all you other city- folks) some people in the country have to have their water trucked in and their wells filled manually. (!!!!!!) No kidding. Growing up in a big city, we just turned on the tap to a seemingly endless supply of water. I figured when Lake Michigan dried up, then we could start worrying. In my 40+ years of city life, it never even crossed my mind. Maybe that is why as teenagers my kids took 45 minute showers (how does ANYONE ever do that??) They grew up with the same mentality.
> 
> It never dawned on me that the water had to come from somewhere. I am not saying that out of total stupidity, but it is like breathing air - most people are unaware of poor air quality unless they live in an area where the air quality needs to be regulated. But with the hundreds and hundreds of lakes and rivers in this area, I wouldn't think that water would be an issue. But I guess it is. It really gives you a different perspective on things though. I never minded rain before, but now more then ever I look at it in a positive light. You can bet I will think twice before wasting water again (not that I was terrible before, I just never thought of it). Maybe we should all switch places from time to time and live in the others' shoes and we would have a better perspective of how they live and perhaps even learn something new about people. I guess that is pretty idealistic thinking for a Monday morning. I do know though, my own showers are just a little shorted these days.
> 
> The weekend was pretty productive. I finished the painting patterns for my friend to do at the show and got them sent off for approval. My friend is going to do a 'test run' with her daughter and they are going to paint the projects. I eagerly await to hear of their success in accomplishing the designs. If she sends me a picture I will post it here. (Shhh, don't tell her or she won't!) It is really important to me that it works for them. I don't think her daughter has too much experience painting, so if it goes well for her, that means I have done my job well in explaining and teaching. I am really anxious to hear.
> 
> Along that vein, when I talked to her last night after sending the finished pattern packets, she informed me that her woodworking group wanted me to come to demonstrate at their show that they are having next March. As I said, I do get asked to shows a few times a year, but I have been not able to attend because I am still trying to get things settled financially with getting my permanent residence here and also revving up my business. I am seeing a positive change, but as I said before, it is like stopping a train and moving it in the opposite direction. It just takes time.
> 
> So we are talking via typing and she tells me that her woodworking club is going to be willing to finance at least a major part of my trip there to teach a couple of classes at the show. I seriously couldn't believe it. She said that they haven't had a "major scroll saw personality' there in years and they all thought they were due. YIKES! I never in my wildest dreams would consider myself that. It was both touching and unbelievable. I know I have been doing this a while, but I look around at all the talented designers I share those pages with in the magazines and the forums with here and I am truly humbled by their talent and expertise. The thought that a group like that would actually pay me to attend is something that I would have never imagined.
> 
> I have taught painting in the past, and when I first came into woodworking I did do some scroll saw demos at some of the shows. But that consisted of me cutting and people watching as they wandered through the show. In the latter years of me doing shows, I almost always held a painting class or two a day and spent the rest of the time at my table selling patterns and answering questions. I never even had time to ATTEND a scroll sawing class let alone conduct one. I guess that is what scares me. It is uncharted territory for me. I guess it is quite frightening.
> 
> But in thinking about it, how do we grow unless we leave our comfort zone and try something new? When I took painting classes regularly with my painting group, I would purposely take a watercolor class or two because I really felt uncomfortable using them. Acrylics and oils are like second nature to me. They are easy to control and for an exacting person such as myself (I have been classified more than once as a 'tight painter' because of my literal style) they are wild and free and difficult for me to work with. I don't do good abstract. That corner of my imagination just never did want to kick in, it seems. I look upon the free style of impressionism with a great deal of admiration.
> 
> So after the initial shock of the invitation, I am already beginning to lay out in my mind what I will do and say and teach. By March I should have it down. We will just have to see how it all works out. I am sure I will let you all know.
> 
> On a final note for today, I again feel the need to express my sincere thanks and gratitude for the kind comments and remarks you all send my way for various projects and other reasons, and even your enjoyment of these random thoughts I present to you each day. It truly isn't an 'ego' thing at all, in fact, reading them makes me kind of emotional. It is doing something that I love with a passion and seeing that in a very small way I touch people's lives in a positive way by doing it. If I were doing this for the money, I would have quit some time ago. I have tried to hold on tooth and nail in this poopie economy to keep on working in a positive direction because I know within myself that I wouldn't be happy doing anything else. I rent. I don't have a fancy shop. I don't get to go back to see my kids as often as I want. But I do wake up every day to so many wonderful people who look for and thoroughly enjoy my creativity and designs and when they tell me how I helped made their day even a little bit better, it is worth more than any amount of money could ever be.
> 
> My partner too, has been kind and patient with my 'job', and encourages me on the days when I need it. He wants me to continue on this path because I believe he knows that this is part of my soul and without it part of me would be dead. I just wouldn't be a complete person. In the short time we have been together, I have seen him eagerly learn just about every aspect of my business. There has been a great designer lurking within him that I don't even think he himself knew was there. His designs attest to that, like the three frames I just completed. I guess I just want to give credit where it is due on those because some people thought they were my own designs. I just cut them and finished them.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the thread of 'What Not to Say to Your Wife' in the forum. Many of the posts were quite funny. I found it endearing to see how so many, after the initial jokes, gave credit to their significant others as their support system. Their acknowledgment of that role was a true testament to their mutual caring. As John Donne said: "No man is an island". (Google that phrase if you have the time and read it in its entirety - it is quite profound)
> 
> Thanks again for reading.  Oh, and Happy Monday!


LMAO


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days and Mondays, but I'm Not Down!*
> 
> It's not quite light out yet, but I can already tell it is going to be a dreary day. It's already raining, but not the kind of violent storms I have been hearing about in the states but rather a soft rain, even and gentle. It seems more like autumn here than summer, as it is again quite cool. But that's OK, because autumn is my favorite time of the year. With all the rain and flooding we have been hearing about, people around here say its been too dry. My partner told me that people are already running out of water.
> 
> I said to myself, but he must have heard - "What do you mean by that?" and he repeated that people were 'running out of water'. Just when you think you can take the girl out of the city, my ignorance regarding country living seems to rear its ugly head. I have seen the water trucks driving around without paying much attention or thought to their purpose. Apparently (and this is for all you other city- folks) some people in the country have to have their water trucked in and their wells filled manually. (!!!!!!) No kidding. Growing up in a big city, we just turned on the tap to a seemingly endless supply of water. I figured when Lake Michigan dried up, then we could start worrying. In my 40+ years of city life, it never even crossed my mind. Maybe that is why as teenagers my kids took 45 minute showers (how does ANYONE ever do that??) They grew up with the same mentality.
> 
> It never dawned on me that the water had to come from somewhere. I am not saying that out of total stupidity, but it is like breathing air - most people are unaware of poor air quality unless they live in an area where the air quality needs to be regulated. But with the hundreds and hundreds of lakes and rivers in this area, I wouldn't think that water would be an issue. But I guess it is. It really gives you a different perspective on things though. I never minded rain before, but now more then ever I look at it in a positive light. You can bet I will think twice before wasting water again (not that I was terrible before, I just never thought of it). Maybe we should all switch places from time to time and live in the others' shoes and we would have a better perspective of how they live and perhaps even learn something new about people. I guess that is pretty idealistic thinking for a Monday morning. I do know though, my own showers are just a little shorted these days.
> 
> The weekend was pretty productive. I finished the painting patterns for my friend to do at the show and got them sent off for approval. My friend is going to do a 'test run' with her daughter and they are going to paint the projects. I eagerly await to hear of their success in accomplishing the designs. If she sends me a picture I will post it here. (Shhh, don't tell her or she won't!) It is really important to me that it works for them. I don't think her daughter has too much experience painting, so if it goes well for her, that means I have done my job well in explaining and teaching. I am really anxious to hear.
> 
> Along that vein, when I talked to her last night after sending the finished pattern packets, she informed me that her woodworking group wanted me to come to demonstrate at their show that they are having next March. As I said, I do get asked to shows a few times a year, but I have been not able to attend because I am still trying to get things settled financially with getting my permanent residence here and also revving up my business. I am seeing a positive change, but as I said before, it is like stopping a train and moving it in the opposite direction. It just takes time.
> 
> So we are talking via typing and she tells me that her woodworking club is going to be willing to finance at least a major part of my trip there to teach a couple of classes at the show. I seriously couldn't believe it. She said that they haven't had a "major scroll saw personality' there in years and they all thought they were due. YIKES! I never in my wildest dreams would consider myself that. It was both touching and unbelievable. I know I have been doing this a while, but I look around at all the talented designers I share those pages with in the magazines and the forums with here and I am truly humbled by their talent and expertise. The thought that a group like that would actually pay me to attend is something that I would have never imagined.
> 
> I have taught painting in the past, and when I first came into woodworking I did do some scroll saw demos at some of the shows. But that consisted of me cutting and people watching as they wandered through the show. In the latter years of me doing shows, I almost always held a painting class or two a day and spent the rest of the time at my table selling patterns and answering questions. I never even had time to ATTEND a scroll sawing class let alone conduct one. I guess that is what scares me. It is uncharted territory for me. I guess it is quite frightening.
> 
> But in thinking about it, how do we grow unless we leave our comfort zone and try something new? When I took painting classes regularly with my painting group, I would purposely take a watercolor class or two because I really felt uncomfortable using them. Acrylics and oils are like second nature to me. They are easy to control and for an exacting person such as myself (I have been classified more than once as a 'tight painter' because of my literal style) they are wild and free and difficult for me to work with. I don't do good abstract. That corner of my imagination just never did want to kick in, it seems. I look upon the free style of impressionism with a great deal of admiration.
> 
> So after the initial shock of the invitation, I am already beginning to lay out in my mind what I will do and say and teach. By March I should have it down. We will just have to see how it all works out. I am sure I will let you all know.
> 
> On a final note for today, I again feel the need to express my sincere thanks and gratitude for the kind comments and remarks you all send my way for various projects and other reasons, and even your enjoyment of these random thoughts I present to you each day. It truly isn't an 'ego' thing at all, in fact, reading them makes me kind of emotional. It is doing something that I love with a passion and seeing that in a very small way I touch people's lives in a positive way by doing it. If I were doing this for the money, I would have quit some time ago. I have tried to hold on tooth and nail in this poopie economy to keep on working in a positive direction because I know within myself that I wouldn't be happy doing anything else. I rent. I don't have a fancy shop. I don't get to go back to see my kids as often as I want. But I do wake up every day to so many wonderful people who look for and thoroughly enjoy my creativity and designs and when they tell me how I helped made their day even a little bit better, it is worth more than any amount of money could ever be.
> 
> My partner too, has been kind and patient with my 'job', and encourages me on the days when I need it. He wants me to continue on this path because I believe he knows that this is part of my soul and without it part of me would be dead. I just wouldn't be a complete person. In the short time we have been together, I have seen him eagerly learn just about every aspect of my business. There has been a great designer lurking within him that I don't even think he himself knew was there. His designs attest to that, like the three frames I just completed. I guess I just want to give credit where it is due on those because some people thought they were my own designs. I just cut them and finished them.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the thread of 'What Not to Say to Your Wife' in the forum. Many of the posts were quite funny. I found it endearing to see how so many, after the initial jokes, gave credit to their significant others as their support system. Their acknowledgment of that role was a true testament to their mutual caring. As John Donne said: "No man is an island". (Google that phrase if you have the time and read it in its entirety - it is quite profound)
> 
> Thanks again for reading.  Oh, and Happy Monday!


funny… I just moved last month. I'd been in the old city for about 6 years - it has some of the worst water quality in the US. (The water comes from the river, which is one of the most contaminated you can find, and even through all that processing it just doesn't get a lot better) I have been gleefully drinking water from the tap later and it tastes NICE. I have also been noticing how much nicer my clothes feel after I wash them. Water just is not one of those things you expect to appreciate all that much.

And congratulations on the honour!  I think it is well deserved. Martyn is right - enjoy the praise


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Making Some Saw Dust*

I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.

I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.

The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.

The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.

But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.

I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.

But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.

So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.

I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late. 

Have a great one!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Making Some Saw Dust*
> 
> I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.
> 
> I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.
> 
> But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.
> 
> I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.
> 
> But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.
> 
> So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.
> 
> I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late.
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila, I totally understand your point of view regarding your "own little secret insurance policy". There are designs going on in my mind that sometimes intimidate me. From time to time, I live in my own little world. But, it's okay because everyone knows me there. When I put pencil to paper, I try to visualize the piece and its symmetry as well as its overall look. Up to this point I have done very little serious pieces. I guess the intimidation and possible ridicule that I put on myself has hindered my forward progress. I have a methodical list that I (for the most part) adhere to in completing my projects. I "try" to be sure and complete one before moving on to another. As of this moment, I am adding to the list my aspiration of completing and cutting one of my mental conceptions. Wish me luck and sanity!


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Making Some Saw Dust*
> 
> I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.
> 
> I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.
> 
> But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.
> 
> I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.
> 
> But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.
> 
> So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.
> 
> I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late.
> 
> Have a great one!


One of the most enjoyable parts of my job was the designing of the custom projects. I can relate to what you are saying. You have a nice day and looking forward to your next creation.

God Bless
tom


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Making Some Saw Dust*
> 
> I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.
> 
> I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.
> 
> But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.
> 
> I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.
> 
> But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.
> 
> So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.
> 
> I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late.
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks so much you guys! Cosmo - the worst that can happen is, well . . . firewood. Go for it!! (nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that)

And now for something totally off topic . . . . (I can do that on my on post, right?)

I read this on one of my friend's facebook status's and it killed me! I hope it brings a smile to your face too. I just HAD to share -

"Next time you call in Sick to work, tell em you have Anal Blindness. If they ask what that is? Tell em, "I don't see my ass coming to work."

'nuf said. Back to work!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Making Some Saw Dust*
> 
> I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.
> 
> I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.
> 
> But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.
> 
> I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.
> 
> But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.
> 
> So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.
> 
> I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late.
> 
> Have a great one!


LOL!!! THAT is *F-U-N-N-Y!*

I GOTTA try that!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Making Some Saw Dust*
> 
> I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.
> 
> I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.
> 
> But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.
> 
> I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.
> 
> But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.
> 
> So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.
> 
> I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late.
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila, I too like to sit and daydream about how I'm going to acheive a difficult project. I take this to the extreme of mentally visualising every step sometimes. This can be useful as, when I go to the workshop, I'm usually prepared for exactly how it should go and therefore have the luxury of dealing with unexpected little niggles 'on the fly'.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Making Some Saw Dust*
> 
> I finally got down to the business of drawing yesterday. It seems like so much has gotten in the way lately, I haven't been able to spend any time at it. I did a lot of looking around on the computer and was in one of those phases where I have several things that I want to do and didn't quite know where to start. Those are probably my most unproductive days it seems, although I tend to organize things in my mind eventually and then it flows and I get down to business.
> 
> I nearly finished two simple drawings by the day's end and I only have a bit more on each before I can head to the saw. It is strange how little time I have actually at the saw with everything else that needs to be done. I really look forward to putting on some good music and getting lost in sawdust today. Hopefully I will have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> The two projects are not my most difficult projects, but then again, for the magazine they don't have to be (and probably shouldn't be). I find that most people don't want to do 1000 inside cuts on a project. Some of my most successful patterns are those that are simpler, yet still attractive. It always seems funny though because I am the type that always wants to do the very best I can. Especially when things are being presented for the magazine. In the beginning when I started to regularly submit, that wasn't an issue. But as my skills improved and my designing improved, I found that I had to tone it down a bit if I really wanted people to make it. It took a lot of inner resolution, but I did start to realize that sometimes simpler is better and it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> The little dresser tray I put up here was a great example of that. I consider that a 'simple' straightforward design. Yet it gets pretty good reviews from those who see it. I like it because it is pretty, yet easily accomplished. One of my goals in designing is to bring new people into scroll sawing and let them see that making something that seems quite complicated is actually not that difficult. I love hearing from people who want to dust off their scroll saw and give it another try after seeing something I did.
> 
> But I am saving the 'over the top' projects for my own personal enjoyment. For those, I need to separate the business side of designing from the personal passion for it just a bit. (Easier said than done, sometimes). I have a couple of things in the works that will go under that category and eventually be finished. I have one project that has lived in my head for over two years now. In my mind, it is a work of art. I love to daydream about the logistics of I how will accomplish it and over the two plus years it has evolved into something incredible. It is closer to becoming reality, although not quite there yet. There are still some things that I need to figure out on it that I know will eventually fall into place, and then it will be easy to execute. Although I am anxious to see its outcome, I don't want to rush it. I will know when then time is right to begin it.
> 
> I have a couple of other nice things too that are quite good and waiting in my mind to be implemented. I like having that reserve of quality designs that no one sees. It is like my own little secret insurance policy that the well isn't running dry.
> 
> But for now, it is on to production and working on the holiday stuff. I think knowing it has to be done by a certain time does sometimes kill the buzz you get when doing something like this. I spent a few hours at least yesterday undecided and flopping around like a fish on a beach because I just didn't know which direction to go. There were just too many choices I have right now and the list is too long. Sometimes several simpler choices is more difficult than one or two more difficult ones. Each in themselves seem easy, so you tend to look at them all at once and it is like looking at a bowl of spaghetti and trying to distinguish one noodle from the other. Eventually, you just have to just get to it. It sure beats looking at an empty bowl though.
> 
> So with that said, onward we go. I hope I didn't lower your expectations too much. (maybe that was my plan!) With my slightly twisted sense of humor, I used to tell my children "Aim your goals low so you can achieve them". Now before you start squaking at me - they knew it was a joke. It was even more comical because they knew my own expectations and goals for myself were quite high. My daughter and I were laughing about just that a couple of months ago. She is 19 and in the process of figuring out her life. I don't envy that task at all. As far as I am concerned, in comparison I am on easy street. Sometimes when things are frustrating, a little comic relief is great medicine. My best friend Cari used to tell me that I was always funniest when the biggest crises came along. But now I am rambling.
> 
> I had better go finish that drawing now. I have a date with a saw and I don't want to be late.
> 
> Have a great one!


I do that on almost every project, Martyn. I think it through and plan it out in my head over and over until I am sure that it will work. Sometimes I get lucky and I even dream of options, or ideas will hit me just as I am falling asleep or right when I wake up. It makes it fun and you are right, it really minimizes most of the biggest mistakes. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Love When That Happens*

Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.

After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?

I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.

I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.

I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.

In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.

Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!

So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.

I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .

In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.

First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:


From New Scroll Saw Work

The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.

The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:


From New Scroll Saw Work

I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.

At least I am making some progress, it seems.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


I really like those


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


Very nice bowls. Would you mind sharing the brand of blade you like? You can pm me if you don't want to share it in public. I know that I am a little picky on my blades. With the types I have tried I have a clear favorite.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


MrsN - I don't mind talking about the ones I think are good - they are Olson blades. I just don't want to bad mouth in public the ones I don't like. As I said, many others like them a lot so I am wondering if it is me or not. But my partner says the same thing. When he tried either of the new brands, I would hear a stream of 'naughty words' coming from him because they weren't following the lines. I would just cringe and try to blend into the background. I must admit, I was glad it wasn't 'just me' but I still don't know how others are so successful with them.

What are your favorites?


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


I actually like useing the Olson blades as well. I have a feeling that I know the ones you speak of, I have never actually used any of those. I was planning on ordering some earlier this year, but my in-laws gave me blades for my birthday so I didn't need to stock up. I can buy Olson blades locally, and the idea of ordering a gross of blades is a little over whelming, like what will I do with that many blades.


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


What can you do with a gross of scroll saw blades? Lots and lots of Christmas oranments!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


You are right, Otto - it IS a lot of blades. Because they are so tiny though for the most part, you do tend to go through a few, depending on what you are cutting.

Because I design and don't really do production work, I don't really go through that many. However, if you are using wood that is very hard, like some of the exotics, you can easily go through many blades on a single project. Cutting with a dull blade is very tedious and causes many inaccuracies. It is somewhat like driving a car through the mud. You have to work harder and the results isn't as good. It is best to throw out the blade before you either break it or make a mistake so it is good to have extras on hand.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love When That Happens*
> 
> Did you ever have a day where everything just falls into place and things turn out the way they are supposed to? I love those days. It isn't that the other days are a disaster or anything, but looking back I can honestly say that it was definitely a good one. Not only did I accomplish what I set out to do, but unexpectedly, I liked the result much better than I thought I would.
> 
> After writing yesterday morning, I set out to fine tune the patterns for the two Christmas candy dishes that I wanted to cut. I was getting ready to glue up the patterns and head to the saw, but I just felt that they were 'blah' and needed something a bit more. I knew this would throw me off my self-imposed schedule, but what's the point of designing something if you aren't really happy with the design anyway. I was never one to cut corners (no pun intended!), so why should I begin now?
> 
> I spent the next couple hours at the computer, adding in and taking out elements and making things right. By the time I started to prep the wood it was already after 11 am. But sitting on the table were the two printouts of the designs, one set from the previous night when I thought I was finished, and the new set. In my mind there was just no comparison. So onward I went and got everything moving.
> 
> I still had a nice piece of 3/4" maple that I wanted to use for the dishes. I like maple so much because of its strength and also because it is such a pretty color that photographs well. I love darker wood such as walnut, but many times I go with something lighter because when I try to photograph it, it is difficult to see the details. I also don't like things quite that dark when my customers have to print out their own patterns, as it would suck up a lot of ink from their printer. I try to take that into consideration, but I do use if from time to time when it is really important to have a certain look.
> 
> I guess I did have some issues with cutting. In order to make the candy dishes, I cut a spiral on a four degree bevel. For this I purposefully use a larger blade, both for stability and also because I want a wider kerf so that the bottom of the dish drops down adequately. I used a #9 reverse tooth for this and even though it is quite slow going, it went fine. I cut the spirals first on both dishes, because if something happens to them and they don't go just right, not much time is invested if I had to start over. So far this hasn't happened, but with working with different shapes, there are weigh issues and support issues and it is important that with these kind of designs that the bottom piece that is left is able to support the rest of the shaped dish evenly. Now with the tree, I knew there wouldn't be a problem, but the sled had the danger of being top heavy and when I still had the waste material attached along the top, it tipped in that direction. I trimmed the waste closer to the cutting line and was really happy that it no longer seemed to be an issue. But it was better to check.
> 
> In beginning to cut the designs, I started with a #2 reverse tooth blade. Even though the maple is thick, I wanted to be able to do the details without problems. The #2 worked, but it was more of a struggle than it should have been. After a couple of holes, I switched to a #3 reverse, which was a little larger. Now this blade was from a different company than I usually used. When I came to Nova Scotia, I brought with me several gross of my usual sizes of blades to work with. I don't do production work and rarely break them so they last pretty long. I did, however send for and try some blades which were a different brand that everyone raves about. I thought it would be great to find a source that everyone spoke so highly about and I knew the customer service with them was great. When I received the blades several years ago, I immediately tried them to see how they would go. I hate to say, but they are horrible. I can't control them if my life depended on it. I called a friend who was an expert on blades and saws and he said that they tend to turn this way or that and not follow and you just had to get used to it. I tried and tried, but I just couldn't. So in the drawer they sit as 'emergency' blades.
> 
> Well, things were going OK yesterday and I was on my mark so I thought that maybe it was me and I would give them another try. I pulled them out of the drawer and started cutting with them and I immediately felt like I was on jell-o again. They had a mind of their own, meandering wherever the grain wanted them to go and after a couple of holes I just gave up on them. I still don't understand it. I have tried different sizes of that same companies products and have had just about the same results. I know sometimes you get a bad batch, but after trying many different styles and having the same thing happen, I am baffled. I think I will have to check it out if I get to that show next year and talk to some others. I just can't help but wonder how people work at all with these blades and they have such a huge following that I don't understand it. Maybe I just don't know how to cut!
> 
> So it was back to my old tried and true blades. This time I went to a #5 which is a little bigger, but I was still able to pull off doing the details very nicely. They are big enough to do all the curves and keep dead-on splitting the line as you cut. They even did the straight bottom of the sled very nicely and didn't want to pull with the grain. So all in all things worked out well. I just think I have to figure out what is going on with these blades. I have also tried another company's blades from here in Canada. I wanted to try to get them on this side of the border to avoid all the extra costs involved with importing them. I was sent several samples of different types and sizes and neither myself or my partner finds them to be as good as the ones I have been using.
> 
> I am thoroughly puzzled as to how people cut with these other types of blades. Are the ones I am using that good? I know I am very picky and wonder if that is part of the issue. I just can't see how people make anything with these other types. I know from the forums I am in that the one type in particular is very popular and people swear by them. I find myself thinking 'is it just because they don't know better?'. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> In any case, here are the preliminary pictures of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First of all, the Sleigh Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> The finished dimension is approximately 8" in diameter. The bottom drops down and locks into place to hold small candies. It is mainly for decorative purposes, but a nice little gift or table centerpiece.
> 
> The other one is a Christmas Tree Candy Dish:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I think they are both kind of fun and easy to do and very forgiving designs. I will be posting better pictures later today in my gallery, but the sun wasn't quite up and I finished them at about 10:30 last night. I have more drawing to do today too, for another project that I am working on and hopefully I can get at the saw later today and get started on it.
> 
> At least I am making some progress, it seems.


Shelia,

Got a few things for you.

First, Taking pictures of your Crafts/Projects. We've had an artical while back we've found here on the web about Taking photos of your Work. There is a Little Booth you can craft out of 2×4's and White cloth and hang clamp lamps on 3 sides of it behind the cloth, this will dampin the direct light so no Reflections of Glaired Surfaces. So you should be able to Photo your smaller projects with ease, but mind you this will only work for the smaller projects, unless you build something simular in a bigger scale for furnature and stuff, but then you will basically need to have an extra room just for taking photos.

Second, Blades. The reason I'm going to guess why the new blades you are trying out. It's most likely because the tentsion isn't correct on the blades. If the blades follow the grain and wonders off, it means your blade is too loose and you need to up the tentsion on the blade. Also your Thinner Blades are made for smaller Stock. So think of it this way, the 3/0 and 0/2 are for cutting like 1/8" and possibly 1/4", your #1 - #3 are for thicker stock 1/4" to 1/2", 4 and above are for thicker, 3/4" to 1"

I use Blades from www.mikesworkshop.com and I've never had any problem with them at all and shipping is pretty reasonable. I bought only a Doz and it cost me bout 3 for the blades and 2 bucks to ship I think it was, you might go check them out.

Anyway, hope this information helps out a bit for your photos and your blades, I love the Dishes btw, they are great looking, I don't think I've ever seen anyone spiral cut to make a telescope bottom.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another New Project in The Works*

It's pretty quiet around here today. It's one of those days when I can't wait to get to the scroll saw, but it is only 7am and I don't dare until another couple of hours. I was able to finish another drawing last night of a fretwork liner that I am going to market to set under the large jar candles. It will resemble the dresser tray in concept, but it will set underneath the jar. Many people thought that the little dresser tray was made for that purpose, as the size was perfect. In thinking at how popular candles are, I figured 'why not?' and I believe I am going to do a series on them. Since the Yankee Candles seem to be the most popular, I went out and purchased a white one so it will be able to blend with any of the seasonal themes I choose to do for this. I may wind up getting more in the future, because I love the different colors and scents they come in anyway, but since these are my models, I don't want to burn them too much.

I can see many fun and easy little designs to do and I probably have a list of about 20 in my head. My partner thinks I should package them in sets when I market the patterns, but I think that individual items are better. If I do a set of two or even three and someone doesn't care for one of the designs, it may discourage them from getting them. I will just keep the price within reason, as most of my patterns are sold electronically anyway.

I love candles and it seems that many others do also. My editor is leery about doing any type of candle holder or lantern type item because a couple of years ago some idiot made a candle holder pattern that was presented in the magazine and then proceeded to burn his house down to the ground with the candle. I don't know all the details, but Robert (my editor) told me that he tried to sue the magazine for printing the pattern and the cost of his house. Sheesh! No wonder our economy is in such a funk! Blissfully, he wasn't successful, but now most of the time when I present any type of candle item to Robert, I do so using the little cheesy battery operated candles you can get at the dollar store. (poopie!) Nothing like making your work look cheap when you are marketing it! I just get sad because it seems that people just don't have to take responsibility for their own actions anymore. Everyone is looking for someone else to blame for their own stupidity. Every day it seems that another law is passed which alleviates the consumer of any and all accountability. (Oh, I could start a nice long rant here, but I think I will pass for today and spare you my thoughts on that! I want to stay positive today!)

This series of pattern, however are going right on my site and to the wholesalers. I don't even know if the wholesalers will want them or not for the same reason, but I like them so I am going ahead with creating several in the next couple of weeks. I think they look cool and I am excited about them and want to do them. So there. 

Well, it is Canada Day here in my foster country. I don't want the day to pass without me saying Happy Canada Day, Canada! On holidays such as this, it is strange living in a country other than the one you grew up in. Days like today when everything is closed here and it is business as usual in the US are when it is most evident that I am no longer in my native country. Eventually I will take the citizenship test for Canada, because even though I got my Permanent Resident papers last year, they only last for five years and I have to reapply. (I guess I am 'temporarily permanent') It took me five years the first time to go through the process and I understand that reapplying isn't anywhere near as tedious and time-consuming, but I figure that I may as well go for the citizenship test because once that is done, I am really and truly done with red tape and I only have to do it once. I will be a dual citizen because I never want to give up my US citizenship so that will be the avenue I will take. But I have several years until I have to think about that and with all else that is going on in my life right now, I think I will wait a bit.

So other than that, I guess nothing exciting is going on. This will be a short post by my usual standards. I hope everyone has a productive day and I hope I have a wonderful project to show you tomorrow. Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Another New Project in The Works*
> 
> It's pretty quiet around here today. It's one of those days when I can't wait to get to the scroll saw, but it is only 7am and I don't dare until another couple of hours. I was able to finish another drawing last night of a fretwork liner that I am going to market to set under the large jar candles. It will resemble the dresser tray in concept, but it will set underneath the jar. Many people thought that the little dresser tray was made for that purpose, as the size was perfect. In thinking at how popular candles are, I figured 'why not?' and I believe I am going to do a series on them. Since the Yankee Candles seem to be the most popular, I went out and purchased a white one so it will be able to blend with any of the seasonal themes I choose to do for this. I may wind up getting more in the future, because I love the different colors and scents they come in anyway, but since these are my models, I don't want to burn them too much.
> 
> I can see many fun and easy little designs to do and I probably have a list of about 20 in my head. My partner thinks I should package them in sets when I market the patterns, but I think that individual items are better. If I do a set of two or even three and someone doesn't care for one of the designs, it may discourage them from getting them. I will just keep the price within reason, as most of my patterns are sold electronically anyway.
> 
> I love candles and it seems that many others do also. My editor is leery about doing any type of candle holder or lantern type item because a couple of years ago some idiot made a candle holder pattern that was presented in the magazine and then proceeded to burn his house down to the ground with the candle. I don't know all the details, but Robert (my editor) told me that he tried to sue the magazine for printing the pattern and the cost of his house. Sheesh! No wonder our economy is in such a funk! Blissfully, he wasn't successful, but now most of the time when I present any type of candle item to Robert, I do so using the little cheesy battery operated candles you can get at the dollar store. (poopie!) Nothing like making your work look cheap when you are marketing it! I just get sad because it seems that people just don't have to take responsibility for their own actions anymore. Everyone is looking for someone else to blame for their own stupidity. Every day it seems that another law is passed which alleviates the consumer of any and all accountability. (Oh, I could start a nice long rant here, but I think I will pass for today and spare you my thoughts on that! I want to stay positive today!)
> 
> This series of pattern, however are going right on my site and to the wholesalers. I don't even know if the wholesalers will want them or not for the same reason, but I like them so I am going ahead with creating several in the next couple of weeks. I think they look cool and I am excited about them and want to do them. So there.
> 
> Well, it is Canada Day here in my foster country. I don't want the day to pass without me saying Happy Canada Day, Canada! On holidays such as this, it is strange living in a country other than the one you grew up in. Days like today when everything is closed here and it is business as usual in the US are when it is most evident that I am no longer in my native country. Eventually I will take the citizenship test for Canada, because even though I got my Permanent Resident papers last year, they only last for five years and I have to reapply. (I guess I am 'temporarily permanent') It took me five years the first time to go through the process and I understand that reapplying isn't anywhere near as tedious and time-consuming, but I figure that I may as well go for the citizenship test because once that is done, I am really and truly done with red tape and I only have to do it once. I will be a dual citizen because I never want to give up my US citizenship so that will be the avenue I will take. But I have several years until I have to think about that and with all else that is going on in my life right now, I think I will wait a bit.
> 
> So other than that, I guess nothing exciting is going on. This will be a short post by my usual standards. I hope everyone has a productive day and I hope I have a wonderful project to show you tomorrow. Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!


good blog today sheila…was just thinking…if you lived in Australia..guess what…you would be know as the women…..lol…...i like the way they say it over there…has a nice spin to it….....kinda like a croc dundee type of accent…well your day sounds busy to me…i think i want to do some design work of my own and see what kind of candle holders i can come up with..ive decided im going to get into the toy making business…along with other wood crafts…some boxes and bird houses…im just starting to work on my plan…but im excited and am going to start working on a inventory…so i can start having things to sell by first September i hope….ill pm you more details and get your opinion….have a great day…and happy CANADA…grizz


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Another New Project in The Works*
> 
> It's pretty quiet around here today. It's one of those days when I can't wait to get to the scroll saw, but it is only 7am and I don't dare until another couple of hours. I was able to finish another drawing last night of a fretwork liner that I am going to market to set under the large jar candles. It will resemble the dresser tray in concept, but it will set underneath the jar. Many people thought that the little dresser tray was made for that purpose, as the size was perfect. In thinking at how popular candles are, I figured 'why not?' and I believe I am going to do a series on them. Since the Yankee Candles seem to be the most popular, I went out and purchased a white one so it will be able to blend with any of the seasonal themes I choose to do for this. I may wind up getting more in the future, because I love the different colors and scents they come in anyway, but since these are my models, I don't want to burn them too much.
> 
> I can see many fun and easy little designs to do and I probably have a list of about 20 in my head. My partner thinks I should package them in sets when I market the patterns, but I think that individual items are better. If I do a set of two or even three and someone doesn't care for one of the designs, it may discourage them from getting them. I will just keep the price within reason, as most of my patterns are sold electronically anyway.
> 
> I love candles and it seems that many others do also. My editor is leery about doing any type of candle holder or lantern type item because a couple of years ago some idiot made a candle holder pattern that was presented in the magazine and then proceeded to burn his house down to the ground with the candle. I don't know all the details, but Robert (my editor) told me that he tried to sue the magazine for printing the pattern and the cost of his house. Sheesh! No wonder our economy is in such a funk! Blissfully, he wasn't successful, but now most of the time when I present any type of candle item to Robert, I do so using the little cheesy battery operated candles you can get at the dollar store. (poopie!) Nothing like making your work look cheap when you are marketing it! I just get sad because it seems that people just don't have to take responsibility for their own actions anymore. Everyone is looking for someone else to blame for their own stupidity. Every day it seems that another law is passed which alleviates the consumer of any and all accountability. (Oh, I could start a nice long rant here, but I think I will pass for today and spare you my thoughts on that! I want to stay positive today!)
> 
> This series of pattern, however are going right on my site and to the wholesalers. I don't even know if the wholesalers will want them or not for the same reason, but I like them so I am going ahead with creating several in the next couple of weeks. I think they look cool and I am excited about them and want to do them. So there.
> 
> Well, it is Canada Day here in my foster country. I don't want the day to pass without me saying Happy Canada Day, Canada! On holidays such as this, it is strange living in a country other than the one you grew up in. Days like today when everything is closed here and it is business as usual in the US are when it is most evident that I am no longer in my native country. Eventually I will take the citizenship test for Canada, because even though I got my Permanent Resident papers last year, they only last for five years and I have to reapply. (I guess I am 'temporarily permanent') It took me five years the first time to go through the process and I understand that reapplying isn't anywhere near as tedious and time-consuming, but I figure that I may as well go for the citizenship test because once that is done, I am really and truly done with red tape and I only have to do it once. I will be a dual citizen because I never want to give up my US citizenship so that will be the avenue I will take. But I have several years until I have to think about that and with all else that is going on in my life right now, I think I will wait a bit.
> 
> So other than that, I guess nothing exciting is going on. This will be a short post by my usual standards. I hope everyone has a productive day and I hope I have a wonderful project to show you tomorrow. Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!


We are having Canada Day celebrations here.. in Michigan… with a couple of my Canadian friends. I feel the same way you do-it's weird having a day I always consider a holiday (today!) not be celebrated here. I'm sure it will feel similar for you on Sunday.

Re: the candles. I have been fighting too this. I've been wanting to make some nice little candle holders, but I've just been holding out on doing it yet. They are intended for tealights, so one would reason, with the little metal bit between the candle and the wood, nothing would happen. But I'm not totally comfortable with selling them yet. I may get some glass inserts to sell with them, and epoxy them in place. That way somebody couldn't get a bare tealight and put it in it. But - it's different than selling a pattern. I don't blame your editor for being nervous. I hate that these are things we need to worry about. I had somebody ask me to make them a little container for their handgun, to store it in at night. I ran it past my lawyer and she told me it would be best if I not make it, it made her too nervous - as she said, "The ways somebody could sue you if THEY did something stupid are too numerous"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another New Project in The Works*
> 
> It's pretty quiet around here today. It's one of those days when I can't wait to get to the scroll saw, but it is only 7am and I don't dare until another couple of hours. I was able to finish another drawing last night of a fretwork liner that I am going to market to set under the large jar candles. It will resemble the dresser tray in concept, but it will set underneath the jar. Many people thought that the little dresser tray was made for that purpose, as the size was perfect. In thinking at how popular candles are, I figured 'why not?' and I believe I am going to do a series on them. Since the Yankee Candles seem to be the most popular, I went out and purchased a white one so it will be able to blend with any of the seasonal themes I choose to do for this. I may wind up getting more in the future, because I love the different colors and scents they come in anyway, but since these are my models, I don't want to burn them too much.
> 
> I can see many fun and easy little designs to do and I probably have a list of about 20 in my head. My partner thinks I should package them in sets when I market the patterns, but I think that individual items are better. If I do a set of two or even three and someone doesn't care for one of the designs, it may discourage them from getting them. I will just keep the price within reason, as most of my patterns are sold electronically anyway.
> 
> I love candles and it seems that many others do also. My editor is leery about doing any type of candle holder or lantern type item because a couple of years ago some idiot made a candle holder pattern that was presented in the magazine and then proceeded to burn his house down to the ground with the candle. I don't know all the details, but Robert (my editor) told me that he tried to sue the magazine for printing the pattern and the cost of his house. Sheesh! No wonder our economy is in such a funk! Blissfully, he wasn't successful, but now most of the time when I present any type of candle item to Robert, I do so using the little cheesy battery operated candles you can get at the dollar store. (poopie!) Nothing like making your work look cheap when you are marketing it! I just get sad because it seems that people just don't have to take responsibility for their own actions anymore. Everyone is looking for someone else to blame for their own stupidity. Every day it seems that another law is passed which alleviates the consumer of any and all accountability. (Oh, I could start a nice long rant here, but I think I will pass for today and spare you my thoughts on that! I want to stay positive today!)
> 
> This series of pattern, however are going right on my site and to the wholesalers. I don't even know if the wholesalers will want them or not for the same reason, but I like them so I am going ahead with creating several in the next couple of weeks. I think they look cool and I am excited about them and want to do them. So there.
> 
> Well, it is Canada Day here in my foster country. I don't want the day to pass without me saying Happy Canada Day, Canada! On holidays such as this, it is strange living in a country other than the one you grew up in. Days like today when everything is closed here and it is business as usual in the US are when it is most evident that I am no longer in my native country. Eventually I will take the citizenship test for Canada, because even though I got my Permanent Resident papers last year, they only last for five years and I have to reapply. (I guess I am 'temporarily permanent') It took me five years the first time to go through the process and I understand that reapplying isn't anywhere near as tedious and time-consuming, but I figure that I may as well go for the citizenship test because once that is done, I am really and truly done with red tape and I only have to do it once. I will be a dual citizen because I never want to give up my US citizenship so that will be the avenue I will take. But I have several years until I have to think about that and with all else that is going on in my life right now, I think I will wait a bit.
> 
> So other than that, I guess nothing exciting is going on. This will be a short post by my usual standards. I hope everyone has a productive day and I hope I have a wonderful project to show you tomorrow. Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!


Well, I finished my cutting by 1:30 and made some lunch and now I think I am going to switch gears and get some things done around the house here. We have some organizing to do and I will do the hand and finish work in a little bit.

Grizz - you are a rebel! Candles AND Toys? You are really pushing it! I have been reading lots of the threads on the toy stuff and I just sit here in disbelief and shake my head. I know I am probably setting myself up in the firing line but I don't see how they could or would enforce such stuff. I am with the side that will use things that are safe in the construction and take my chances. I don't sell retail anyway really, but I do sympathize with their cause.

The stupid and unnecessary lawsuits people jump to are really ruining things for everyone. I wish reality would take after the fairy tale "The Emperor's New Clothes" and someone would just say ENOUGH is ENOUGH and call others on what they are! Most of it is nonsense, and it waters down the legitimate people who have real issues. Again - I won't go there now. (Boy, that is two soap boxes I avoided today! Yay for me and lucky you!)

You keep designing - Lis too - and I think that beyond reasonable caution you should let your creativity flow!!

Thanks for the comments 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Subliminal Meanings in Scrollsawing*

As those of you who read this regularly know, yesterday left off with me anxiously waiting for that magic 
'decent' hour to roll along so that I could get at cutting out my new project. After writing, I did all my morning chores and prepared the wood which I was going to use. I found a beautiful piece of ash that I really liked. Some people don't like ash because of the difficulties it can present when scrolling. It is sometimes subject to breaking, as the grain can go pretty deep and on thinner pieces easily crack when cutting it. It also tends to warp a bit, or perhaps it was me and how it I store it. I had made that lazy susan with the strawberries that I had shown earlier out of three pieces of ash which I joined together and after several months I was horrified to see how much it warped. After a year of so it did flatten out again though so I don't know if it was a temporary condition or what. I had sealed it after I cut it out, but I realize that it is impossible to seal the inside cuts when they are so small and perhaps it was just exposed to excessive moist air during its 6 month trip to New Jersey to be photographed for the article. All I knew was when I sent it it was flat and when it returned it was wavy, only to flatten out again in the following year. I think we sometimes forget that wood is a living and breathing thing. We need to respect that.

So looking at this pretty piece of ash, I knew it would be the perfect wood for my creation. It was flat and the grain was nice and I knew I intended to use a white stain on it (yes, I said white!) and it would hold the color well and yet the subtle darker flecks would allow the grain to show through even the white stain. Ash reminds me of oak in a lot of ways. There is a resemblence in the grain pattern that I notice as I sand, leaving little striated voids. It is very apparent also on the end grain, where you can almost see holes. I find the wood itself to be much lighter than oak, which is probably why when finished, ash seems to show a greater contrast then the grain on a piece of oak. I didn't want to lose the grain completely with the white stain, as I would have done if I used maple, so I think this was the best choice.

I proceeded to glue up the pattern and get everything ready and around 10am I felt it was late enough to cut. It was, after all a holiday and even though my own rule of thumb is around 9am, I wanted to be sure everyone was up and about. When I heard the riding mowers going and the children who were visiting next door playing, I knew I was safe.

I cut the main part of the pattern and went outside to route the edge. Everything went fairly smoothly, but I do have a question to any of you who think you can help. How the heck can I route ash and not have burn marks on it? It seems to happen every time I do it. I try to keep the piece moving and I do admit that the edge isn't straight and is quite flowing, but it just seems that it darkens and burns and I am wondering if there is any way to prevent it. If you have any ideas or suggestions, I am all open. I would love to know so that I can pass it on to my customers and readers too. I use a layer of clear packaging tape over all the hard woods that I scroll saw and it really does help to eliminate all the burn marks you would otherwise get when you cut. It works like magic. It is something about the adhesive in the tape lubricates the blade and it runs cooler. I have used this method and recommended it for many years and it works like a charm. However, I still experience burning over the routed area. Please let me know if you have any suggestions.

Other than that, everything went fine. I cut the little 'charms' that are going with the design without a problem. They are small snowflakes and each one has 30 cuts in them. I chose holly for that, as the wood is nearly pure white and there is no visible grain at all and it is perfect for the little pieces I needed. They were fun and actually quite simple to do. You just need to use a small blade (2/0) and things will be fine.

Pictures of the snowflake 'Charms":


From Snowflake Tray

When I finished cutting the charms, I moved to the ash base piece. All was going well, but I noticed when cutting that the painting "The Scream" by Edvard Munch kept coming to mind. My pattern repeated itself six times, and each time I got to a certain point in cutting, I couldn't help but think it resembled that painting. For those of you who aren't familiar with the painting, here is a picture of it:


From Snowflake Tray

Now here is the part that I was cutting that reminded me of it:


From Snowflake Tray

Can you see it? Eyes and the mouth and even the hands holding the head. I know you are all thinking that I went bonkers, but now instead of looking at this project as my 'snowflake project' I look at it as my 'scream project'. Are there hidden meanings? Maybe I am afraid of winter (?) Maybe I am afraid of drowning in the melting snow (flakes) (?) Maybe I am just overwhelmed with things and watching too many Alice in Wonderland movies where everything comes to life. I think it is kind of funny.

I love scroll sawing so much because it really gives me a chance to think. I come up with many wonderful ideas while I am scrolling and it is a wonderful place to get lost in. I seriously don't think that I am in any danger that this foretells my demise or anything. I am looking at it with tongue in cheek and it kind of amuses me. I know sometimes in writing our meanings can get lost. It just struck me as funny and each of the six times when that section of the design came around, I couldn't stop thinking of that painting.

I did finish up the cutting by around 1pm. We had lunch and we needed to spend the rest of the day picking up three cabinets that we found that would work perfectly and add much to our storage. Two were floor to ceiling (almost 7 ft high) and totaled about 50 inches wide and about a foot deep. Although we have a small place, the bathroom is quite large and they fit in there perfectly, with about 4" to spare. They are in decent shape for what they are and will do wonders to alleviate our storage issues. The color even matches our bathroom perfectly so they look as though they are built in.

The other unit is actually two piece and are cabinets on the bottom with a drawer on the top of each. They total about 40 inches in width and will replace the deacon's bench we have in the bedroom and use the space much more efficiently. It is pretty exciting and it will really allow room for wonderful organization and access to everything we need.

Although any woodworker would cringe at the construction (crappy particle board) the surface on them is clean and unmarred and for our temporary situation and with the price being what it was (free!) we couldn't go wrong. I jokingly said we should show them in our 'gallery' because I was admiring the incredible maple and walnut tool bench that was presented there in the last couple of days and felt it would be in good company. But that was only my weird sense of humor trying to get out and probably most of the seasoned woodworkers wouldn't appreciate it. So I will just leave it to your imagination. It is functional and not too much of an eyesore and I am happy with it. Although I must say, moving it was an absolute bitch! I am not a large woman and closer to a 'summer chicken' than a 'spring chicken' and it was HARD to load that stuff up and get it here. Blissfully, my neighbor Lee (the one I feed from time to time) was home and helped on this end when I pooped out. Who says good deeds go unnoticed?

We spent the rest of the evening cleaning and assembling and starting to reorganize. At about 9 I decided to sand my new project and got back to that. I finished about 11 and want to finish it up today. We also may go to Bernie's shop in Digby and get some more wood (now that we have room for it) but I am not sure what the day will bring. I only know I will be busy. Hopefully I will have some good pictures tomorrow of the finished project to put up here. I have given some teasers, so that should hold you until then.

Please remember to send me suggestions regarding routing the ash if you have any. I surely would appreciate them. As always, thanks for reading and I hope you all have a terrific , productive day!


----------



## Jason34

scrollgirl said:


> *Subliminal Meanings in Scrollsawing*
> 
> As those of you who read this regularly know, yesterday left off with me anxiously waiting for that magic
> 'decent' hour to roll along so that I could get at cutting out my new project. After writing, I did all my morning chores and prepared the wood which I was going to use. I found a beautiful piece of ash that I really liked. Some people don't like ash because of the difficulties it can present when scrolling. It is sometimes subject to breaking, as the grain can go pretty deep and on thinner pieces easily crack when cutting it. It also tends to warp a bit, or perhaps it was me and how it I store it. I had made that lazy susan with the strawberries that I had shown earlier out of three pieces of ash which I joined together and after several months I was horrified to see how much it warped. After a year of so it did flatten out again though so I don't know if it was a temporary condition or what. I had sealed it after I cut it out, but I realize that it is impossible to seal the inside cuts when they are so small and perhaps it was just exposed to excessive moist air during its 6 month trip to New Jersey to be photographed for the article. All I knew was when I sent it it was flat and when it returned it was wavy, only to flatten out again in the following year. I think we sometimes forget that wood is a living and breathing thing. We need to respect that.
> 
> So looking at this pretty piece of ash, I knew it would be the perfect wood for my creation. It was flat and the grain was nice and I knew I intended to use a white stain on it (yes, I said white!) and it would hold the color well and yet the subtle darker flecks would allow the grain to show through even the white stain. Ash reminds me of oak in a lot of ways. There is a resemblence in the grain pattern that I notice as I sand, leaving little striated voids. It is very apparent also on the end grain, where you can almost see holes. I find the wood itself to be much lighter than oak, which is probably why when finished, ash seems to show a greater contrast then the grain on a piece of oak. I didn't want to lose the grain completely with the white stain, as I would have done if I used maple, so I think this was the best choice.
> 
> I proceeded to glue up the pattern and get everything ready and around 10am I felt it was late enough to cut. It was, after all a holiday and even though my own rule of thumb is around 9am, I wanted to be sure everyone was up and about. When I heard the riding mowers going and the children who were visiting next door playing, I knew I was safe.
> 
> I cut the main part of the pattern and went outside to route the edge. Everything went fairly smoothly, but I do have a question to any of you who think you can help. How the heck can I route ash and not have burn marks on it? It seems to happen every time I do it. I try to keep the piece moving and I do admit that the edge isn't straight and is quite flowing, but it just seems that it darkens and burns and I am wondering if there is any way to prevent it. If you have any ideas or suggestions, I am all open. I would love to know so that I can pass it on to my customers and readers too. I use a layer of clear packaging tape over all the hard woods that I scroll saw and it really does help to eliminate all the burn marks you would otherwise get when you cut. It works like magic. It is something about the adhesive in the tape lubricates the blade and it runs cooler. I have used this method and recommended it for many years and it works like a charm. However, I still experience burning over the routed area. Please let me know if you have any suggestions.
> 
> Other than that, everything went fine. I cut the little 'charms' that are going with the design without a problem. They are small snowflakes and each one has 30 cuts in them. I chose holly for that, as the wood is nearly pure white and there is no visible grain at all and it is perfect for the little pieces I needed. They were fun and actually quite simple to do. You just need to use a small blade (2/0) and things will be fine.
> 
> Pictures of the snowflake 'Charms":
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> When I finished cutting the charms, I moved to the ash base piece. All was going well, but I noticed when cutting that the painting "The Scream" by Edvard Munch kept coming to mind. My pattern repeated itself six times, and each time I got to a certain point in cutting, I couldn't help but think it resembled that painting. For those of you who aren't familiar with the painting, here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> Now here is the part that I was cutting that reminded me of it:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> Can you see it? Eyes and the mouth and even the hands holding the head. I know you are all thinking that I went bonkers, but now instead of looking at this project as my 'snowflake project' I look at it as my 'scream project'. Are there hidden meanings? Maybe I am afraid of winter (?) Maybe I am afraid of drowning in the melting snow (flakes) (?) Maybe I am just overwhelmed with things and watching too many Alice in Wonderland movies where everything comes to life. I think it is kind of funny.
> 
> I love scroll sawing so much because it really gives me a chance to think. I come up with many wonderful ideas while I am scrolling and it is a wonderful place to get lost in. I seriously don't think that I am in any danger that this foretells my demise or anything. I am looking at it with tongue in cheek and it kind of amuses me. I know sometimes in writing our meanings can get lost. It just struck me as funny and each of the six times when that section of the design came around, I couldn't stop thinking of that painting.
> 
> I did finish up the cutting by around 1pm. We had lunch and we needed to spend the rest of the day picking up three cabinets that we found that would work perfectly and add much to our storage. Two were floor to ceiling (almost 7 ft high) and totaled about 50 inches wide and about a foot deep. Although we have a small place, the bathroom is quite large and they fit in there perfectly, with about 4" to spare. They are in decent shape for what they are and will do wonders to alleviate our storage issues. The color even matches our bathroom perfectly so they look as though they are built in.
> 
> The other unit is actually two piece and are cabinets on the bottom with a drawer on the top of each. They total about 40 inches in width and will replace the deacon's bench we have in the bedroom and use the space much more efficiently. It is pretty exciting and it will really allow room for wonderful organization and access to everything we need.
> 
> Although any woodworker would cringe at the construction (crappy particle board) the surface on them is clean and unmarred and for our temporary situation and with the price being what it was (free!) we couldn't go wrong. I jokingly said we should show them in our 'gallery' because I was admiring the incredible maple and walnut tool bench that was presented there in the last couple of days and felt it would be in good company. But that was only my weird sense of humor trying to get out and probably most of the seasoned woodworkers wouldn't appreciate it. So I will just leave it to your imagination. It is functional and not too much of an eyesore and I am happy with it. Although I must say, moving it was an absolute bitch! I am not a large woman and closer to a 'summer chicken' than a 'spring chicken' and it was HARD to load that stuff up and get it here. Blissfully, my neighbor Lee (the one I feed from time to time) was home and helped on this end when I pooped out. Who says good deeds go unnoticed?
> 
> We spent the rest of the evening cleaning and assembling and starting to reorganize. At about 9 I decided to sand my new project and got back to that. I finished about 11 and want to finish it up today. We also may go to Bernie's shop in Digby and get some more wood (now that we have room for it) but I am not sure what the day will bring. I only know I will be busy. Hopefully I will have some good pictures tomorrow of the finished project to put up here. I have given some teasers, so that should hold you until then.
> 
> Please remember to send me suggestions regarding routing the ash if you have any. I surely would appreciate them. As always, thanks for reading and I hope you all have a terrific , productive day!


That is too funny Sheila. I can definitely see it. 
I've used ash on a couple of occasions and I enjoy it. I've burned it too while routing or even cutting if the blades are dull. The only suggestion I would have for routing is to take small, steady passes.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Subliminal Meanings in Scrollsawing*
> 
> As those of you who read this regularly know, yesterday left off with me anxiously waiting for that magic
> 'decent' hour to roll along so that I could get at cutting out my new project. After writing, I did all my morning chores and prepared the wood which I was going to use. I found a beautiful piece of ash that I really liked. Some people don't like ash because of the difficulties it can present when scrolling. It is sometimes subject to breaking, as the grain can go pretty deep and on thinner pieces easily crack when cutting it. It also tends to warp a bit, or perhaps it was me and how it I store it. I had made that lazy susan with the strawberries that I had shown earlier out of three pieces of ash which I joined together and after several months I was horrified to see how much it warped. After a year of so it did flatten out again though so I don't know if it was a temporary condition or what. I had sealed it after I cut it out, but I realize that it is impossible to seal the inside cuts when they are so small and perhaps it was just exposed to excessive moist air during its 6 month trip to New Jersey to be photographed for the article. All I knew was when I sent it it was flat and when it returned it was wavy, only to flatten out again in the following year. I think we sometimes forget that wood is a living and breathing thing. We need to respect that.
> 
> So looking at this pretty piece of ash, I knew it would be the perfect wood for my creation. It was flat and the grain was nice and I knew I intended to use a white stain on it (yes, I said white!) and it would hold the color well and yet the subtle darker flecks would allow the grain to show through even the white stain. Ash reminds me of oak in a lot of ways. There is a resemblence in the grain pattern that I notice as I sand, leaving little striated voids. It is very apparent also on the end grain, where you can almost see holes. I find the wood itself to be much lighter than oak, which is probably why when finished, ash seems to show a greater contrast then the grain on a piece of oak. I didn't want to lose the grain completely with the white stain, as I would have done if I used maple, so I think this was the best choice.
> 
> I proceeded to glue up the pattern and get everything ready and around 10am I felt it was late enough to cut. It was, after all a holiday and even though my own rule of thumb is around 9am, I wanted to be sure everyone was up and about. When I heard the riding mowers going and the children who were visiting next door playing, I knew I was safe.
> 
> I cut the main part of the pattern and went outside to route the edge. Everything went fairly smoothly, but I do have a question to any of you who think you can help. How the heck can I route ash and not have burn marks on it? It seems to happen every time I do it. I try to keep the piece moving and I do admit that the edge isn't straight and is quite flowing, but it just seems that it darkens and burns and I am wondering if there is any way to prevent it. If you have any ideas or suggestions, I am all open. I would love to know so that I can pass it on to my customers and readers too. I use a layer of clear packaging tape over all the hard woods that I scroll saw and it really does help to eliminate all the burn marks you would otherwise get when you cut. It works like magic. It is something about the adhesive in the tape lubricates the blade and it runs cooler. I have used this method and recommended it for many years and it works like a charm. However, I still experience burning over the routed area. Please let me know if you have any suggestions.
> 
> Other than that, everything went fine. I cut the little 'charms' that are going with the design without a problem. They are small snowflakes and each one has 30 cuts in them. I chose holly for that, as the wood is nearly pure white and there is no visible grain at all and it is perfect for the little pieces I needed. They were fun and actually quite simple to do. You just need to use a small blade (2/0) and things will be fine.
> 
> Pictures of the snowflake 'Charms":
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> When I finished cutting the charms, I moved to the ash base piece. All was going well, but I noticed when cutting that the painting "The Scream" by Edvard Munch kept coming to mind. My pattern repeated itself six times, and each time I got to a certain point in cutting, I couldn't help but think it resembled that painting. For those of you who aren't familiar with the painting, here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> Now here is the part that I was cutting that reminded me of it:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> Can you see it? Eyes and the mouth and even the hands holding the head. I know you are all thinking that I went bonkers, but now instead of looking at this project as my 'snowflake project' I look at it as my 'scream project'. Are there hidden meanings? Maybe I am afraid of winter (?) Maybe I am afraid of drowning in the melting snow (flakes) (?) Maybe I am just overwhelmed with things and watching too many Alice in Wonderland movies where everything comes to life. I think it is kind of funny.
> 
> I love scroll sawing so much because it really gives me a chance to think. I come up with many wonderful ideas while I am scrolling and it is a wonderful place to get lost in. I seriously don't think that I am in any danger that this foretells my demise or anything. I am looking at it with tongue in cheek and it kind of amuses me. I know sometimes in writing our meanings can get lost. It just struck me as funny and each of the six times when that section of the design came around, I couldn't stop thinking of that painting.
> 
> I did finish up the cutting by around 1pm. We had lunch and we needed to spend the rest of the day picking up three cabinets that we found that would work perfectly and add much to our storage. Two were floor to ceiling (almost 7 ft high) and totaled about 50 inches wide and about a foot deep. Although we have a small place, the bathroom is quite large and they fit in there perfectly, with about 4" to spare. They are in decent shape for what they are and will do wonders to alleviate our storage issues. The color even matches our bathroom perfectly so they look as though they are built in.
> 
> The other unit is actually two piece and are cabinets on the bottom with a drawer on the top of each. They total about 40 inches in width and will replace the deacon's bench we have in the bedroom and use the space much more efficiently. It is pretty exciting and it will really allow room for wonderful organization and access to everything we need.
> 
> Although any woodworker would cringe at the construction (crappy particle board) the surface on them is clean and unmarred and for our temporary situation and with the price being what it was (free!) we couldn't go wrong. I jokingly said we should show them in our 'gallery' because I was admiring the incredible maple and walnut tool bench that was presented there in the last couple of days and felt it would be in good company. But that was only my weird sense of humor trying to get out and probably most of the seasoned woodworkers wouldn't appreciate it. So I will just leave it to your imagination. It is functional and not too much of an eyesore and I am happy with it. Although I must say, moving it was an absolute bitch! I am not a large woman and closer to a 'summer chicken' than a 'spring chicken' and it was HARD to load that stuff up and get it here. Blissfully, my neighbor Lee (the one I feed from time to time) was home and helped on this end when I pooped out. Who says good deeds go unnoticed?
> 
> We spent the rest of the evening cleaning and assembling and starting to reorganize. At about 9 I decided to sand my new project and got back to that. I finished about 11 and want to finish it up today. We also may go to Bernie's shop in Digby and get some more wood (now that we have room for it) but I am not sure what the day will bring. I only know I will be busy. Hopefully I will have some good pictures tomorrow of the finished project to put up here. I have given some teasers, so that should hold you until then.
> 
> Please remember to send me suggestions regarding routing the ash if you have any. I surely would appreciate them. As always, thanks for reading and I hope you all have a terrific , productive day!


Shelia,

I'd recommend only 1 thing bout routing. I call it nibbling.

Where you route clockwise, nibble away a little about every 1/4 to 1/2" counter clockwise, this will give you kinda star effect of course if it's round or semiround. You will end up with little concave patterns in it, then go back clockwise and nibble the rest of it away, this should help with some of the burning.

If it don't, then the only other I can think of is your bit needs to be sharpened or replaced. You can get a Diamond File and sharpen your bits fairly easy.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Subliminal Meanings in Scrollsawing*
> 
> As those of you who read this regularly know, yesterday left off with me anxiously waiting for that magic
> 'decent' hour to roll along so that I could get at cutting out my new project. After writing, I did all my morning chores and prepared the wood which I was going to use. I found a beautiful piece of ash that I really liked. Some people don't like ash because of the difficulties it can present when scrolling. It is sometimes subject to breaking, as the grain can go pretty deep and on thinner pieces easily crack when cutting it. It also tends to warp a bit, or perhaps it was me and how it I store it. I had made that lazy susan with the strawberries that I had shown earlier out of three pieces of ash which I joined together and after several months I was horrified to see how much it warped. After a year of so it did flatten out again though so I don't know if it was a temporary condition or what. I had sealed it after I cut it out, but I realize that it is impossible to seal the inside cuts when they are so small and perhaps it was just exposed to excessive moist air during its 6 month trip to New Jersey to be photographed for the article. All I knew was when I sent it it was flat and when it returned it was wavy, only to flatten out again in the following year. I think we sometimes forget that wood is a living and breathing thing. We need to respect that.
> 
> So looking at this pretty piece of ash, I knew it would be the perfect wood for my creation. It was flat and the grain was nice and I knew I intended to use a white stain on it (yes, I said white!) and it would hold the color well and yet the subtle darker flecks would allow the grain to show through even the white stain. Ash reminds me of oak in a lot of ways. There is a resemblence in the grain pattern that I notice as I sand, leaving little striated voids. It is very apparent also on the end grain, where you can almost see holes. I find the wood itself to be much lighter than oak, which is probably why when finished, ash seems to show a greater contrast then the grain on a piece of oak. I didn't want to lose the grain completely with the white stain, as I would have done if I used maple, so I think this was the best choice.
> 
> I proceeded to glue up the pattern and get everything ready and around 10am I felt it was late enough to cut. It was, after all a holiday and even though my own rule of thumb is around 9am, I wanted to be sure everyone was up and about. When I heard the riding mowers going and the children who were visiting next door playing, I knew I was safe.
> 
> I cut the main part of the pattern and went outside to route the edge. Everything went fairly smoothly, but I do have a question to any of you who think you can help. How the heck can I route ash and not have burn marks on it? It seems to happen every time I do it. I try to keep the piece moving and I do admit that the edge isn't straight and is quite flowing, but it just seems that it darkens and burns and I am wondering if there is any way to prevent it. If you have any ideas or suggestions, I am all open. I would love to know so that I can pass it on to my customers and readers too. I use a layer of clear packaging tape over all the hard woods that I scroll saw and it really does help to eliminate all the burn marks you would otherwise get when you cut. It works like magic. It is something about the adhesive in the tape lubricates the blade and it runs cooler. I have used this method and recommended it for many years and it works like a charm. However, I still experience burning over the routed area. Please let me know if you have any suggestions.
> 
> Other than that, everything went fine. I cut the little 'charms' that are going with the design without a problem. They are small snowflakes and each one has 30 cuts in them. I chose holly for that, as the wood is nearly pure white and there is no visible grain at all and it is perfect for the little pieces I needed. They were fun and actually quite simple to do. You just need to use a small blade (2/0) and things will be fine.
> 
> Pictures of the snowflake 'Charms":
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> When I finished cutting the charms, I moved to the ash base piece. All was going well, but I noticed when cutting that the painting "The Scream" by Edvard Munch kept coming to mind. My pattern repeated itself six times, and each time I got to a certain point in cutting, I couldn't help but think it resembled that painting. For those of you who aren't familiar with the painting, here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> Now here is the part that I was cutting that reminded me of it:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> Can you see it? Eyes and the mouth and even the hands holding the head. I know you are all thinking that I went bonkers, but now instead of looking at this project as my 'snowflake project' I look at it as my 'scream project'. Are there hidden meanings? Maybe I am afraid of winter (?) Maybe I am afraid of drowning in the melting snow (flakes) (?) Maybe I am just overwhelmed with things and watching too many Alice in Wonderland movies where everything comes to life. I think it is kind of funny.
> 
> I love scroll sawing so much because it really gives me a chance to think. I come up with many wonderful ideas while I am scrolling and it is a wonderful place to get lost in. I seriously don't think that I am in any danger that this foretells my demise or anything. I am looking at it with tongue in cheek and it kind of amuses me. I know sometimes in writing our meanings can get lost. It just struck me as funny and each of the six times when that section of the design came around, I couldn't stop thinking of that painting.
> 
> I did finish up the cutting by around 1pm. We had lunch and we needed to spend the rest of the day picking up three cabinets that we found that would work perfectly and add much to our storage. Two were floor to ceiling (almost 7 ft high) and totaled about 50 inches wide and about a foot deep. Although we have a small place, the bathroom is quite large and they fit in there perfectly, with about 4" to spare. They are in decent shape for what they are and will do wonders to alleviate our storage issues. The color even matches our bathroom perfectly so they look as though they are built in.
> 
> The other unit is actually two piece and are cabinets on the bottom with a drawer on the top of each. They total about 40 inches in width and will replace the deacon's bench we have in the bedroom and use the space much more efficiently. It is pretty exciting and it will really allow room for wonderful organization and access to everything we need.
> 
> Although any woodworker would cringe at the construction (crappy particle board) the surface on them is clean and unmarred and for our temporary situation and with the price being what it was (free!) we couldn't go wrong. I jokingly said we should show them in our 'gallery' because I was admiring the incredible maple and walnut tool bench that was presented there in the last couple of days and felt it would be in good company. But that was only my weird sense of humor trying to get out and probably most of the seasoned woodworkers wouldn't appreciate it. So I will just leave it to your imagination. It is functional and not too much of an eyesore and I am happy with it. Although I must say, moving it was an absolute bitch! I am not a large woman and closer to a 'summer chicken' than a 'spring chicken' and it was HARD to load that stuff up and get it here. Blissfully, my neighbor Lee (the one I feed from time to time) was home and helped on this end when I pooped out. Who says good deeds go unnoticed?
> 
> We spent the rest of the evening cleaning and assembling and starting to reorganize. At about 9 I decided to sand my new project and got back to that. I finished about 11 and want to finish it up today. We also may go to Bernie's shop in Digby and get some more wood (now that we have room for it) but I am not sure what the day will bring. I only know I will be busy. Hopefully I will have some good pictures tomorrow of the finished project to put up here. I have given some teasers, so that should hold you until then.
> 
> Please remember to send me suggestions regarding routing the ash if you have any. I surely would appreciate them. As always, thanks for reading and I hope you all have a terrific , productive day!


Thank you so much Handi! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*

It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.

I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.

It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.

The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.

Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.

When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).

I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?

I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.

For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)

So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.

However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.

I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.

Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Hi Sheila.

While my own scroll saw is used exclusively for marquetry piece cutting, I sympathise with your plight. Like the printed word and music, patterns are being pirated left right and sideways on the web. I actually got into a rather heated discussion on one site with an individual who was brazen enough to ask in an open forum for the loan of copywrited programs to copy! He saw nothing wrong with his actions, as (in his words) "if they didn't charge so much I'd buy them, but since they do, I'd rather save my money and copy them!" He honestly didn't consider his actions as theft! When I told him that I was an ex cop and thought he was a common theaf, he got irate!
It's a sad commentary on our times and the lack of honesty on this media that we have all come to love, and hate.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Sheila

I've only ever been in this situation rarely (I don't consider myself an artist) and my living doesn't depend on it but I completely understand the feelings associated with it. At the end of the day, apart from litigation, all you can do (as in the words of the old song) is 'Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again'. As I mentioned in Steve's recent post apart from 'watermarking' pictures (and I'm not sure this is possible with vector graphics stuff) and thus making it as hard for scammers as possible is the only thing I can think of.

Please don't let one idiot discourage you. You and your work are better than that.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)




Hi again.

Just to show there ARE folks who DO cut their own designs, this magnificent piece was one I found while browsing the web. Note the car in the background for a sense of scale.
This thing makes my head ache just TRYING to imagine the time and effort involved!
Works like this (it's a scale model of an actual cathedral) elevate our avocation from craft to art!


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Theft of design/intellectual property is as bad as someone breaking into your home and stealing personal property. I still wonder constantly why some normally honest people seem to think there is nothing wrong with taking someone else's plans without paying. To resell or represent them as their own is a capital offense in my opinion.

That said in these hard times it is unforgivable. I would encourage everyone who scrolls to visit this members site and purchase a design as a show of support for our members. Further if you see a pattern anywhere on the net you know belongs to someone else, speak up, it's the right thing to do.

Ken


----------



## CoolDavion

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


The moderator did the right thing by taking down the post.

Your designs are very beautiful, and you are right in fighting for them.

If you want a little free advise, since you spend so much time on your patterns, and are marketing them on your web site, you can do a little bit of work to maintain your site.

One thing to do is to know how much traffic you site is getting and what those visitors are viewing. One way to do this is to use google analytics http://www.google.com/analytics/ it is free, and is a little bit of code that you place on every page of your site.

Second is to utilize Search Engine Optimization (SEO) to "tune" your site/pages so that they show on the first page of searches. For example if I search for wildlife scroll saw patterns, your site shows on the third page of google, most people have short attention spans and will not go past the first or second page.
There are several SEO site that will offer suggestions on tuning your SEO.

Like I said this is free advise and you can take it or leave it, you will not offend me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Big Tiny
I know there has been a tremendus work behind that cathedral 
but you can´t say it´s his own design  after all there was an arcitect behind the original 

Sheila 
I realy feel for all that get there design stolen and we have to do what we can to stop them
but it also has been a normal thing to do the last centuri all over the world
just look at one thing , all the copys that there is sold as original designer furniture

head up my girl and come again don´t let you be knocked out becourse of such an A…..

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Your designs are beautiful. I purchased the set of animals to store your glasses. All my grandkids wear glasses and they are getting a place to safely store them. Keep up the designing, I'll be watching your site for updates.

Ken


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


I just want to thank you all for your support. I know I get personal here - sometimes maybe too personal, but it is difficult when I see such talented people get ripped off. Stevemairn's story had gotten to me for obvious reasons, and then what happened yesterday was like icing on the cake.

We were in Wal-Mart yesterday and my partner pointed out one of the kitchen sideboard cupboards that was on display. $189.00. Absolute, end to end crap. Doors didn't line up, the backboard cheap cardboard was ripply, the wood-tone/grained stickers were already peeling off and all over, it looked like garbage. Yet there is sat - proudly displayed. "There's our competition" he said to me. (We have hopes of later having our own shop and doing some nice furniture). Unfortunately he is probably right. We read stories here all the time written by talented, educated people that have to compete against this kind of crap every day. Craftsmen are forced out of business and working unskilled labour jobs. You get your days where you are thinking 'What's wrong with the world?'

Most days aren't like that, but it is a sad reality. It is places like LJ's here that we find the encouragement and support to be different and follow our goals and dreams. In the short time I have been here, I feel I have made some real friends and I have been inspired by so many of you. Thank you so much for your support and encouragement. I am really kind of choked up while writing this. You have all been wonderful. I am so glad I am here.

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


It is really too bad that your patterns were stolen like that. Your work is really good, and it is a shame that someone thinks they can take it and call it their own.


----------



## BOB67CAM

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


i felt like chiming in here because i can understand a bit of yer discomfort
i have a buddy that started a trash removal business with trailers and shortly thereafter his brother would borrow his trailers doing the same thing and bothe advertising in the same places, and goving no money to his bro who paid for the trailers and truck and any other of his investments, to me thats worse then what your dealing with and ill throw out why.
thicnk about it this way we are in a recession/downturn economically, whatever u want to call it, whioch obviously means less people spending money on much more then the essentials, unfortunately u cant really scroll out very god toilet paper..lol however think about how many people will buy from say harbor freight, they know theyre getting crap for the most part, unless u run into a few of the deniers who will think they are just using the tool wrong or something, but most people will buy HF crap in a pinch hoping to get the 1 or 2 times of use of it, but then when they have money again they will goto sears or even grizzly or powermatic
my point i guess is that they may buy the crap that the other "$W#$^" sells but plain and simple, its crap, they wont be happy with it, and the newbie scrollers will either figure out they they can or cant do scrolling, but if they can they will be looking for the best plans they can get, not the crap hes selling 
right now theres alot of out of work people tryong to find some time killers, but they also cant blow any money, so they will go cheap
last winter i dug out my guitar and decided to go for the ebay special on guitar tabs and they were total crap!, so i started buying the books after that
if u can make it thru this bad time u should be golden


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


We're glad you're here too.


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Hey Sheila, you are not alone. A lot of us share this fight! Hang in there, girl!


----------



## sgood

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


Hi Sheila, I recently found all my patterns and videos available for sale on dvd in China. The problem for me is a little different because I make my money from ad sales and donations. It does cause me to lose control of my property and present me in a different way than I want. There really is not much we can do except educate our customers about the issue. The only positive I can say about this is that the internet will cause our niche hobby to grow over time. More people will move from casual interest to serious hobbyist. In the long run high quality patterns like yours will be in demand. The more you keep your face out there on the web the more scrollers will find you and not the pirates. Posting on places like Lumberjocks is the way to be found. You know you are always welcome on my blog any day. I hope you don't have to make the decision to give up. Hang in there.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Stolen Patterns - Seriously Sad*
> 
> It's times like these when I kind of get discouraged. It seems like there are times when no matter how hard you work and what you do, it just doesn't pay off. With the economy so tough, I am certain that hobbies such as scroll sawing and wood working are not high priorities on most people's lists. I believe I have talked about this before, as I realize that it is an ongoing thing and that people are going to do what they can to survive. I don't really feel that things will be booming again until people regain the confidence in their own jobs and the economy and that doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon, if ever. There are days when I wonder if I will be able to hold on to this job or if I, too will fall to the economy.
> 
> I realize that I am one of the last of the hard core scroll saw designers that is still in business. There used to be about 20 main people/companies when I first came aboard. These people were the pillars of the industry, and their designs were all wonderful. But over the years, one by one they seemed to have slipped away. There are only a handful of us left who have been around a long time and of that group, not one is what I could call 'flourishing'. Some are doing better than others, but others still are privately contemplating if they are going to be able to make it through another year and wonder if it is even worth it.
> 
> It isn't because their designs aren't any good anymore. Lately I have seen some of the most innovative and attractive designs imaginable coming from their companies. I think it is a multitude of factors that adds to the already sluggish business. Of course the economy is the number one factor, I believe. People watch every cent that they spend and rightfully so. Just because there is a little extra today, doesn't mean there will be the certainty of having it tomorrow.
> 
> The internet is also a double-sided sword for designers. Most of us can't survive without it (I know I can't) but in the business of selling patterns, it is an easy target for piracy and theft. Stevenmarin just did a piece on someone who was selling thousands of plans for a mere $49 or something like that on one DVD. Presumably most of these plans are unauthorized, incomplete and stolen. I applaud his efforts to try to put a stop to it but from previous and present experience, I realize that it is nearly impossible. I will do what I can to help, however.
> 
> Ironically, it was brought to my attention yesterday that (another) one of my patterns was stolen and placed on a site and was being given away for FREE. This was on another woodworking forum that I belong to (Yes, the person had the GALL to give away my pattern on a site that I was a somewhat active member of -AND it is the only place that I have a banner advertising my own site on the top of the page of the site!) This is a site that is dedicated strictly to scroll sawing. It has over 3000 members and many people on it trade 'free' patterns, which are supposed to be their own designs.
> 
> When I saw the pattern up there, it literally made me sick to my stomach. It was the exact deer head that I did in a plaque, but only the frame was different. My original pattern was done in a leaf shape and from a series of wildlife leaf plaques that has sold very well over the years, and the frame he changed it to was a flower shape which one of my competitors had sold. So he took the inside picture from my drawing and the frame from someone else and called it his "design". (Oh, and he did mirror it, so I guess he thought that made it OK!).
> 
> I do my drawings in vector which means you get clean, smooth lines and on the final patterns they are .5 pts. thick which is about as thick as the this---line. This guy obviously took a JPEG of the patterns and copied them because you could see the pixels and they were thick, jagged lines. I wouldn't have been able to cut them properly and no decent scroll sawyer would. But all it did to me was cheapen my work and put a bad taste in peoples mouth who did recognize the pattern as my own. What if they though that I drew the patterns like that?
> 
> I guess one of the worst parts was that the pattern was posted in MARCH, so it had been in that forum of 3000 free for the taking for months. It makes me very sad.
> 
> For those of you who read regularly, you see my days are pretty full. Besides this forum and Steve Good's forum (which was not the one it was on) I do go to the other from time to time, but I just don't have the TIME to look at everything. That forum consists of mostly portrait style scroll saw patterns where people take pictures and photos and turn them to 'scroll saw patterns' using Photoshop or other computer programs. Although a very few hand draw them to make them work and look beautiful, most people just adjust the color and contrast and make them through the computer. I have never done this type of 'designing' because although I have seen a few beautiful examples of how it works when done properly, it has been bastardized to the extent of most of the stuff on the market is crap and I think 'uncuttable' (I think I made up that word, but you get the jest). I am not trying to slag the people who do nice work and take the time to make things works right and test them, but to me it is a further blow to scroll sawing in general when people try to make these untested designs and are inevitably unsuccessful. Again - it just puts a bad taste in their mouths for scroll sawing. My partner has tried to do a couple of these types of designs, but he painstakingly draws them by hand and cut both designs he has tried so far to insure their success. There is a gentleman I know personally, Mike Williams, who has also been published in the magazine I work for who takes literally MONTHS to perfect and cut a design. It can be done right. But it seems that anyone with a 'contrast' button and a computer can now call himself/herself a designer and 'artist'. (Sigh!)
> 
> So I immediately contacted the culprit via email, including a picture from my own pattern he copied (he is in the Netherlands, by the way) and also sent a copy of the message and complaint to the moderator/owner of the site. I received a near-immediate apology from the moderator and he told me he removed the post. He also apologized profusely although I have no blame at all toward him. There is no way he can police and research each pattern that is posted on that site. At some point, people have to be responsible for themselves and their own actions. I truly appreciated his support however and I did thank him for his efforts.
> 
> However, the damage had been done. I find myself pretty deflated and the rest of the day it was very difficult to motivate myself to do anything. For those of you who have come to 'know' me in the past month, you know that usually isn't an issue with me. Business has been slow, as most other woodworkers can attest to. I work just about every single day and I have some of my best ideas in the works. The well still isn't drying up, and even just joining this site has inspired many more new ideas and plans. I realize that it is summer and it is typically our slowest season, but I can't help but wonder why I keep hanging in here. For the moment I have no choice, I guess. I live in a remote area and jobs here are scarce. They stopped the ferry from Yarmouth to Maine this summer which was another blow to the already precarious economy here in my area. I have to realistically consider moving back to a larger city and seeing what kind of job I could get there. It would be a really difficult decision to make, as I love it here so much, but I won't know what else to do.
> 
> I guess the incident I just told you about was just another nail in the coffin. I am a fighter though and as one of the last of the long-term designers left standing, for me anyway the war isn't over yet. (Although some days I feel like the knight in Monty Python's Holy Grail hopping around on one leg and saying "Come, on, Come on, I'll fight you…...I ain't dead yet. I may feel like it, but I'm not.") I guess I just need my time to feel crummy for a bit and then regroup and come back fighting again. I feel that I offer designs for people who want more than Photoshopped crap or patterns stolen from others. If I keep on my own path and do the right thing, things will be ok.
> 
> Besides . . . . Right always wins over wrong. Doesn't it? (It does on the pink cloud, anyway)


A famous man once said:

"I would rather explain price once than appologize for qualty for ever!"

Good words then, good words now. In the long run, quality will prevail. Hang in there…


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scamming the scammers*

Again I want to express my thanks for the support and comments I received yesterday. It is rare that I lose heart and thank goodness only temporary, but I guess that it was one of those days where everything lined up a certain way and I felt pretty discouraged. To me, it is kind of like when you throw a rock in a lake, at first the ripples are deep and profound, and soon they decrease as they radiate from the center and eventually just level out and disappear. I guess talking helps a lot and hearing of others experiences and their thoughts on things really does help put things in perspective.

I have been putting a tremendous effort into my site and my business this past year. I am grateful that I have an interested partner that really is an asset to my business, not only in drawing and cutting and contributing his own designs, but also in the computer area. He has done much work on the site and although being on a template (as the site is) can be detrimental at times, it does have much of the analytical software that Cooldavion mentioned. It does help to see where people come from and what they are looking at. For a while, I was getting more painting traffic there because when I started the site 8 years ago, I also had many decorative painting packets available. Things have gone in another direction, as you know and the site was still tagged with that meta information that Google reads and it was hurting my traffic. It took lots of tweaking, but it is now on the right track and reading as it should. After all, I don't believe in getting people there by misdirection. I hate when you click on something and it turns out to be something totally different. I can't understand this marketing technique that people use of getting others there at all costs because for myself it only angers me being misdirected purposefully. I would never want to purchase anything from a deviant site such as that.

It is funny, but when I first came here to LJ's, part of it was the exposure that Steve was talking about. I was told that scroll sawing was only a small percentage of the people here but I decided to try it out anyway because the projects looked great and the scope of the different woodworking techniques really fascinated me. Over the past several weeks, I have come to 'know' many of you through your projects, posts and home pages. I have gotten so much more out of this site than I ever thought i could. I am a pretty busy girl, but I really enjoy reading about people and seeing what they are doing and learning from them. Besides this site, I only really follow one other which is related to scroll sawing almost exclusively. I try to answer a lot of questions if I can and help others and have made some great friends there too. Here though, besides this blog and the questions asked on my project, I tend to sit back and read and learn from everyone. The amount of inspiration I get from here is quite incredible. It makes me want to push to a higher level and I think that is a great thing.

Yesterday afternoon I was working on my computer and getting stuff ready for the wholesaler and I received a message from one of my friends here at LJ's. It said he was in England, ran out of money and was being held at the US embassy and needed to borrow money to pay his hotel or he wouldn't be able to leave. Hummmmm . . . . . I wonder if that could be a scam ??? (<-sarcasm> 

Have a happy Sunday and also a SAFE and fun Independence Day to my friends and family in the US!


----------



## woodworm

scrollgirl said:


> *Scamming the scammers*
> 
> Again I want to express my thanks for the support and comments I received yesterday. It is rare that I lose heart and thank goodness only temporary, but I guess that it was one of those days where everything lined up a certain way and I felt pretty discouraged. To me, it is kind of like when you throw a rock in a lake, at first the ripples are deep and profound, and soon they decrease as they radiate from the center and eventually just level out and disappear. I guess talking helps a lot and hearing of others experiences and their thoughts on things really does help put things in perspective.
> 
> I have been putting a tremendous effort into my site and my business this past year. I am grateful that I have an interested partner that really is an asset to my business, not only in drawing and cutting and contributing his own designs, but also in the computer area. He has done much work on the site and although being on a template (as the site is) can be detrimental at times, it does have much of the analytical software that Cooldavion mentioned. It does help to see where people come from and what they are looking at. For a while, I was getting more painting traffic there because when I started the site 8 years ago, I also had many decorative painting packets available. Things have gone in another direction, as you know and the site was still tagged with that meta information that Google reads and it was hurting my traffic. It took lots of tweaking, but it is now on the right track and reading as it should. After all, I don't believe in getting people there by misdirection. I hate when you click on something and it turns out to be something totally different. I can't understand this marketing technique that people use of getting others there at all costs because for myself it only angers me being misdirected purposefully. I would never want to purchase anything from a deviant site such as that.
> 
> It is funny, but when I first came here to LJ's, part of it was the exposure that Steve was talking about. I was told that scroll sawing was only a small percentage of the people here but I decided to try it out anyway because the projects looked great and the scope of the different woodworking techniques really fascinated me. Over the past several weeks, I have come to 'know' many of you through your projects, posts and home pages. I have gotten so much more out of this site than I ever thought i could. I am a pretty busy girl, but I really enjoy reading about people and seeing what they are doing and learning from them. Besides this site, I only really follow one other which is related to scroll sawing almost exclusively. I try to answer a lot of questions if I can and help others and have made some great friends there too. Here though, besides this blog and the questions asked on my project, I tend to sit back and read and learn from everyone. The amount of inspiration I get from here is quite incredible. It makes me want to push to a higher level and I think that is a great thing.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I was working on my computer and getting stuff ready for the wholesaler and I received a message from one of my friends here at LJ's. It said he was in England, ran out of money and was being held at the US embassy and needed to borrow money to pay his hotel or he wouldn't be able to leave. Hummmmm . . . . . I wonder if that could be a scam ??? (<-sarcasm>
> 
> Have a happy Sunday and also a SAFE and fun Independence Day to my friends and family in the US!


I have been a member of this Great community for nearly 2yrs. Received more than 25 mails of that kind. Some wanted to transfer million of dollars to my a/c, asking to share a confiscated property located my country, and many more. I believe none is genuine. It's no isolated case. You may receive this type of mails once you join any on-line forums, club etc etc. Just ignore it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Scamming the scammers*
> 
> Again I want to express my thanks for the support and comments I received yesterday. It is rare that I lose heart and thank goodness only temporary, but I guess that it was one of those days where everything lined up a certain way and I felt pretty discouraged. To me, it is kind of like when you throw a rock in a lake, at first the ripples are deep and profound, and soon they decrease as they radiate from the center and eventually just level out and disappear. I guess talking helps a lot and hearing of others experiences and their thoughts on things really does help put things in perspective.
> 
> I have been putting a tremendous effort into my site and my business this past year. I am grateful that I have an interested partner that really is an asset to my business, not only in drawing and cutting and contributing his own designs, but also in the computer area. He has done much work on the site and although being on a template (as the site is) can be detrimental at times, it does have much of the analytical software that Cooldavion mentioned. It does help to see where people come from and what they are looking at. For a while, I was getting more painting traffic there because when I started the site 8 years ago, I also had many decorative painting packets available. Things have gone in another direction, as you know and the site was still tagged with that meta information that Google reads and it was hurting my traffic. It took lots of tweaking, but it is now on the right track and reading as it should. After all, I don't believe in getting people there by misdirection. I hate when you click on something and it turns out to be something totally different. I can't understand this marketing technique that people use of getting others there at all costs because for myself it only angers me being misdirected purposefully. I would never want to purchase anything from a deviant site such as that.
> 
> It is funny, but when I first came here to LJ's, part of it was the exposure that Steve was talking about. I was told that scroll sawing was only a small percentage of the people here but I decided to try it out anyway because the projects looked great and the scope of the different woodworking techniques really fascinated me. Over the past several weeks, I have come to 'know' many of you through your projects, posts and home pages. I have gotten so much more out of this site than I ever thought i could. I am a pretty busy girl, but I really enjoy reading about people and seeing what they are doing and learning from them. Besides this site, I only really follow one other which is related to scroll sawing almost exclusively. I try to answer a lot of questions if I can and help others and have made some great friends there too. Here though, besides this blog and the questions asked on my project, I tend to sit back and read and learn from everyone. The amount of inspiration I get from here is quite incredible. It makes me want to push to a higher level and I think that is a great thing.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I was working on my computer and getting stuff ready for the wholesaler and I received a message from one of my friends here at LJ's. It said he was in England, ran out of money and was being held at the US embassy and needed to borrow money to pay his hotel or he wouldn't be able to leave. Hummmmm . . . . . I wonder if that could be a scam ??? (<-sarcasm>
> 
> Have a happy Sunday and also a SAFE and fun Independence Day to my friends and family in the US!


we are all here to help and support each other if people ask or we can hear
the scream thrugh the lines of woodworking talk…..... )
but don´t put your self in a hole you have already in the short time you have been
here contribute with tremendus of infomation and knowledge
and the best part gooood sence of humor 
for my part I have enjoy reading you long blogs (witch is a tremendus chanlange for me)
not that I always understand everything you and a copple others L Js writting about
but I always try to learn from your writting (try to get my brain in a better english mode)
and I will not always make a coment , but I can asure I have tryed hard to read you blog
and lot of times I only get thrugh the half of it and can´t lieve a coment
so keep let them come ( with a little picture to lighten the text , we love pictures 
here on L J )

so knock them down Sheila 
but don´t forget to relax with something 
totely different to cople the brain of with and geting out of tressmode

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up Catalog Submissions*

Ah! One of my favorite days of the week! Fresh start. Fresh list of things to do. I hope everyone had a great weekend. I wish there were a place for personal pictures here because I would love to see pictures of where many of my buddies live. I love this site because of the diversity of the people here. I would love to see the places that others call 'home' and what their surroundings are like.

I had to laugh yesterday because my friend who got his email stolen wrote me a wonderfully funny story yesterday. He told of how he was held up by chimpanzees and needed a boat load of bananas to insure the release of himself and his passport and could I help. I was in the middle of writing instructions when I received the email and began reading and let me tell you, it really made me laugh. I am still smiling now while thinking about it. I thought, now there's a guy who had something not so nice happen to him and still came out smiling. What an incredible person! I think that people like that are amazing because they bring so much joy to life. I am very fortunate that I have him as a friend. 

I took heed of the advice given to me regarding the idiot that posted my pattern. It isn't worth obsessing on and bringing me down. When I first relinquished the printing process to wholesalers, I was questioned as to how I could trust them not to print their own patterns and not tell me. Logic told me that all they need is one copy to do that, so if they were going to do it, they would have done it by now anyway. After all the bad character judgments and bad decisions I have made over the years, I still look at the glass as 'half-full' and tend to trust people until they prove otherwise. I don't blindly trust them anymore and I am a bit more cautious however. I have learned more about not ignoring 'red flags' within people's character and try to be more careful. I just don't want to go through the rest of my life being cynical and angry. It's much more fun to be happy. Don't you agree?

I have just about finished up my submissions for the next catalog from my main wholesalers. I had about 15 new items to send her. I don't know if she will take them all, because they are also being very cautious as to what they allow in their issues. Catalog real estate is at a premium these days, and it is no longer a 'given' that she will take all I have to offer as it was in the past. I guess it will just make me work harder.

Her deadline is tomorrow, as I may have mentioned in a previous post, and of course I have about 35 ideas which aren't going to make it, but the joy of working with a few different distributors is that what she doesn't want, someone else will. I had a 'vision' in the middle of the night as to something that I could probably do by the deadline tomorrow and I am going to try to accomplish it today and tomorrow. Nothing like challenging myself, I say! I think it is a good idea and if it materializes like it looks in my head, it should be a nice seller and she will like it. It will be my rocket fuel for today.

On a last positive note, I found some cool news out yesterday. I had some wonderful suggestions as to how to make my website more visible on Google searches. We have been working on this since January, redesigning it from the guts to the outside. As I said, it is on a template, which limits how things can be presented, but with the right knowledge you can override many of the aspects and fine tune it from the inside. We were riding around page 20 on the Google search when we started working on it. Let's face it - many people don't have the attention span to look 20 pages down on Google when looking for something. We knew we had to do something to get new people interested. By last week we had made it to page three, which we were quite impressed with. Lots of people go three or more pages when searching. Much better, we thought.

So yesterday, we typed in "Scroll Saw Patterns" and were looking through the pages. We thought 'What the heck?' when we got to page eight or nine and still didn't see it. We redid the search and Bam! There we were on page ONE! No wonder we missed it! I just checked this morning and my site is the third one listed! How awesome is that?!

Well, immediately my mind goes to the thought as to what I have to do to move in the first position! LOL It is just how I think. But all kidding aside, it is just the kind of positive reinforcement that I needed. Now will it bring sales? Maybe/maybe not. The point is that it is there for people to see and make a choice based on what I have if that is what they want. At least I am in the race now. In my eyes, it is huge to achieve this little milestone and it only reinforces my thoughts that it takes time and patience to achieve success. This alone will not make or break my business, but it is one of the many bricks that will build a stronger foundation and help it succeed. The time was well spent learning about the site mechanics and what was needed to be changed in order to make it relevant to the community it should be listed in. (Dare I say - Knowledge is power?) 

With that said, I need to move on and get drawing! I only have a couple of more packets of instructions to write but more importantly, I need to draw that final project for the wholesaler. Perhaps I will even be able to start cutting it today. (now I am really dreaming!) I hope everyone's day is filled with inspiration and laughter and fun!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Catalog Submissions*
> 
> Ah! One of my favorite days of the week! Fresh start. Fresh list of things to do. I hope everyone had a great weekend. I wish there were a place for personal pictures here because I would love to see pictures of where many of my buddies live. I love this site because of the diversity of the people here. I would love to see the places that others call 'home' and what their surroundings are like.
> 
> I had to laugh yesterday because my friend who got his email stolen wrote me a wonderfully funny story yesterday. He told of how he was held up by chimpanzees and needed a boat load of bananas to insure the release of himself and his passport and could I help. I was in the middle of writing instructions when I received the email and began reading and let me tell you, it really made me laugh. I am still smiling now while thinking about it. I thought, now there's a guy who had something not so nice happen to him and still came out smiling. What an incredible person! I think that people like that are amazing because they bring so much joy to life. I am very fortunate that I have him as a friend.
> 
> I took heed of the advice given to me regarding the idiot that posted my pattern. It isn't worth obsessing on and bringing me down. When I first relinquished the printing process to wholesalers, I was questioned as to how I could trust them not to print their own patterns and not tell me. Logic told me that all they need is one copy to do that, so if they were going to do it, they would have done it by now anyway. After all the bad character judgments and bad decisions I have made over the years, I still look at the glass as 'half-full' and tend to trust people until they prove otherwise. I don't blindly trust them anymore and I am a bit more cautious however. I have learned more about not ignoring 'red flags' within people's character and try to be more careful. I just don't want to go through the rest of my life being cynical and angry. It's much more fun to be happy. Don't you agree?
> 
> I have just about finished up my submissions for the next catalog from my main wholesalers. I had about 15 new items to send her. I don't know if she will take them all, because they are also being very cautious as to what they allow in their issues. Catalog real estate is at a premium these days, and it is no longer a 'given' that she will take all I have to offer as it was in the past. I guess it will just make me work harder.
> 
> Her deadline is tomorrow, as I may have mentioned in a previous post, and of course I have about 35 ideas which aren't going to make it, but the joy of working with a few different distributors is that what she doesn't want, someone else will. I had a 'vision' in the middle of the night as to something that I could probably do by the deadline tomorrow and I am going to try to accomplish it today and tomorrow. Nothing like challenging myself, I say! I think it is a good idea and if it materializes like it looks in my head, it should be a nice seller and she will like it. It will be my rocket fuel for today.
> 
> On a last positive note, I found some cool news out yesterday. I had some wonderful suggestions as to how to make my website more visible on Google searches. We have been working on this since January, redesigning it from the guts to the outside. As I said, it is on a template, which limits how things can be presented, but with the right knowledge you can override many of the aspects and fine tune it from the inside. We were riding around page 20 on the Google search when we started working on it. Let's face it - many people don't have the attention span to look 20 pages down on Google when looking for something. We knew we had to do something to get new people interested. By last week we had made it to page three, which we were quite impressed with. Lots of people go three or more pages when searching. Much better, we thought.
> 
> So yesterday, we typed in "Scroll Saw Patterns" and were looking through the pages. We thought 'What the heck?' when we got to page eight or nine and still didn't see it. We redid the search and Bam! There we were on page ONE! No wonder we missed it! I just checked this morning and my site is the third one listed! How awesome is that?!
> 
> Well, immediately my mind goes to the thought as to what I have to do to move in the first position! LOL It is just how I think. But all kidding aside, it is just the kind of positive reinforcement that I needed. Now will it bring sales? Maybe/maybe not. The point is that it is there for people to see and make a choice based on what I have if that is what they want. At least I am in the race now. In my eyes, it is huge to achieve this little milestone and it only reinforces my thoughts that it takes time and patience to achieve success. This alone will not make or break my business, but it is one of the many bricks that will build a stronger foundation and help it succeed. The time was well spent learning about the site mechanics and what was needed to be changed in order to make it relevant to the community it should be listed in. (Dare I say - Knowledge is power?)
> 
> With that said, I need to move on and get drawing! I only have a couple of more packets of instructions to write but more importantly, I need to draw that final project for the wholesaler. Perhaps I will even be able to start cutting it today. (now I am really dreaming!) I hope everyone's day is filled with inspiration and laughter and fun!


Great job on the SEO work! It's not easy feeding the googlemonster.


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Catalog Submissions*
> 
> Ah! One of my favorite days of the week! Fresh start. Fresh list of things to do. I hope everyone had a great weekend. I wish there were a place for personal pictures here because I would love to see pictures of where many of my buddies live. I love this site because of the diversity of the people here. I would love to see the places that others call 'home' and what their surroundings are like.
> 
> I had to laugh yesterday because my friend who got his email stolen wrote me a wonderfully funny story yesterday. He told of how he was held up by chimpanzees and needed a boat load of bananas to insure the release of himself and his passport and could I help. I was in the middle of writing instructions when I received the email and began reading and let me tell you, it really made me laugh. I am still smiling now while thinking about it. I thought, now there's a guy who had something not so nice happen to him and still came out smiling. What an incredible person! I think that people like that are amazing because they bring so much joy to life. I am very fortunate that I have him as a friend.
> 
> I took heed of the advice given to me regarding the idiot that posted my pattern. It isn't worth obsessing on and bringing me down. When I first relinquished the printing process to wholesalers, I was questioned as to how I could trust them not to print their own patterns and not tell me. Logic told me that all they need is one copy to do that, so if they were going to do it, they would have done it by now anyway. After all the bad character judgments and bad decisions I have made over the years, I still look at the glass as 'half-full' and tend to trust people until they prove otherwise. I don't blindly trust them anymore and I am a bit more cautious however. I have learned more about not ignoring 'red flags' within people's character and try to be more careful. I just don't want to go through the rest of my life being cynical and angry. It's much more fun to be happy. Don't you agree?
> 
> I have just about finished up my submissions for the next catalog from my main wholesalers. I had about 15 new items to send her. I don't know if she will take them all, because they are also being very cautious as to what they allow in their issues. Catalog real estate is at a premium these days, and it is no longer a 'given' that she will take all I have to offer as it was in the past. I guess it will just make me work harder.
> 
> Her deadline is tomorrow, as I may have mentioned in a previous post, and of course I have about 35 ideas which aren't going to make it, but the joy of working with a few different distributors is that what she doesn't want, someone else will. I had a 'vision' in the middle of the night as to something that I could probably do by the deadline tomorrow and I am going to try to accomplish it today and tomorrow. Nothing like challenging myself, I say! I think it is a good idea and if it materializes like it looks in my head, it should be a nice seller and she will like it. It will be my rocket fuel for today.
> 
> On a last positive note, I found some cool news out yesterday. I had some wonderful suggestions as to how to make my website more visible on Google searches. We have been working on this since January, redesigning it from the guts to the outside. As I said, it is on a template, which limits how things can be presented, but with the right knowledge you can override many of the aspects and fine tune it from the inside. We were riding around page 20 on the Google search when we started working on it. Let's face it - many people don't have the attention span to look 20 pages down on Google when looking for something. We knew we had to do something to get new people interested. By last week we had made it to page three, which we were quite impressed with. Lots of people go three or more pages when searching. Much better, we thought.
> 
> So yesterday, we typed in "Scroll Saw Patterns" and were looking through the pages. We thought 'What the heck?' when we got to page eight or nine and still didn't see it. We redid the search and Bam! There we were on page ONE! No wonder we missed it! I just checked this morning and my site is the third one listed! How awesome is that?!
> 
> Well, immediately my mind goes to the thought as to what I have to do to move in the first position! LOL It is just how I think. But all kidding aside, it is just the kind of positive reinforcement that I needed. Now will it bring sales? Maybe/maybe not. The point is that it is there for people to see and make a choice based on what I have if that is what they want. At least I am in the race now. In my eyes, it is huge to achieve this little milestone and it only reinforces my thoughts that it takes time and patience to achieve success. This alone will not make or break my business, but it is one of the many bricks that will build a stronger foundation and help it succeed. The time was well spent learning about the site mechanics and what was needed to be changed in order to make it relevant to the community it should be listed in. (Dare I say - Knowledge is power?)
> 
> With that said, I need to move on and get drawing! I only have a couple of more packets of instructions to write but more importantly, I need to draw that final project for the wholesaler. Perhaps I will even be able to start cutting it today. (now I am really dreaming!) I hope everyone's day is filled with inspiration and laughter and fun!


Just a mention, I think that your cached search history is bringing it up a bit higher for your own searches. A clean search from this computer first shows it on page 6.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Catalog Submissions*
> 
> Ah! One of my favorite days of the week! Fresh start.  Fresh list of things to do. I hope everyone had a great weekend. I wish there were a place for personal pictures here because I would love to see pictures of where many of my buddies live. I love this site because of the diversity of the people here. I would love to see the places that others call 'home' and what their surroundings are like.
> 
> I had to laugh yesterday because my friend who got his email stolen wrote me a wonderfully funny story yesterday. He told of how he was held up by chimpanzees and needed a boat load of bananas to insure the release of himself and his passport and could I help. I was in the middle of writing instructions when I received the email and began reading and let me tell you, it really made me laugh. I am still smiling now while thinking about it. I thought, now there's a guy who had something not so nice happen to him and still came out smiling. What an incredible person! I think that people like that are amazing because they bring so much joy to life. I am very fortunate that I have him as a friend.
> 
> I took heed of the advice given to me regarding the idiot that posted my pattern. It isn't worth obsessing on and bringing me down. When I first relinquished the printing process to wholesalers, I was questioned as to how I could trust them not to print their own patterns and not tell me. Logic told me that all they need is one copy to do that, so if they were going to do it, they would have done it by now anyway. After all the bad character judgments and bad decisions I have made over the years, I still look at the glass as 'half-full' and tend to trust people until they prove otherwise. I don't blindly trust them anymore and I am a bit more cautious however. I have learned more about not ignoring 'red flags' within people's character and try to be more careful. I just don't want to go through the rest of my life being cynical and angry. It's much more fun to be happy. Don't you agree?
> 
> I have just about finished up my submissions for the next catalog from my main wholesalers. I had about 15 new items to send her. I don't know if she will take them all, because they are also being very cautious as to what they allow in their issues. Catalog real estate is at a premium these days, and it is no longer a 'given' that she will take all I have to offer as it was in the past. I guess it will just make me work harder.
> 
> Her deadline is tomorrow, as I may have mentioned in a previous post, and of course I have about 35 ideas which aren't going to make it, but the joy of working with a few different distributors is that what she doesn't want, someone else will. I had a 'vision' in the middle of the night as to something that I could probably do by the deadline tomorrow and I am going to try to accomplish it today and tomorrow. Nothing like challenging myself, I say! I think it is a good idea and if it materializes like it looks in my head, it should be a nice seller and she will like it. It will be my rocket fuel for today.
> 
> On a last positive note, I found some cool news out yesterday. I had some wonderful suggestions as to how to make my website more visible on Google searches. We have been working on this since January, redesigning it from the guts to the outside. As I said, it is on a template, which limits how things can be presented, but with the right knowledge you can override many of the aspects and fine tune it from the inside. We were riding around page 20 on the Google search when we started working on it. Let's face it - many people don't have the attention span to look 20 pages down on Google when looking for something. We knew we had to do something to get new people interested. By last week we had made it to page three, which we were quite impressed with. Lots of people go three or more pages when searching. Much better, we thought.
> 
> So yesterday, we typed in "Scroll Saw Patterns" and were looking through the pages. We thought 'What the heck?' when we got to page eight or nine and still didn't see it. We redid the search and Bam! There we were on page ONE! No wonder we missed it! I just checked this morning and my site is the third one listed! How awesome is that?!
> 
> Well, immediately my mind goes to the thought as to what I have to do to move in the first position! LOL It is just how I think. But all kidding aside, it is just the kind of positive reinforcement that I needed. Now will it bring sales? Maybe/maybe not. The point is that it is there for people to see and make a choice based on what I have if that is what they want. At least I am in the race now. In my eyes, it is huge to achieve this little milestone and it only reinforces my thoughts that it takes time and patience to achieve success. This alone will not make or break my business, but it is one of the many bricks that will build a stronger foundation and help it succeed. The time was well spent learning about the site mechanics and what was needed to be changed in order to make it relevant to the community it should be listed in. (Dare I say - Knowledge is power?)
> 
> With that said, I need to move on and get drawing! I only have a couple of more packets of instructions to write but more importantly, I need to draw that final project for the wholesaler. Perhaps I will even be able to start cutting it today. (now I am really dreaming!) I hope everyone's day is filled with inspiration and laughter and fun!


that´s the right spirit Sheila
ceep on dreaming while you work
and you will accomblish the impossiple

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Benefits of Owning Your Own Business*

One of the most rewarding aspects of my life are getting to know my customers and fellow woodworkers. I believe they are the force that drives me to do the best job I can do. As I see my business grow, I find that there is more and more interaction with my customers and although it takes time, it is quite a rewarding aspect of my life. Interaction with others comes in many forms. I receive emails from people asking questions or help, I talk with people on the forums and give advice or help find answers and I also hear from them via phone calls. It seems as my business grows, this interaction takes a larger part of my day than it used to. Usually when I am finished writing here, I go through my emails and messages and answer each one. This can take anywhere from an hour to several, depending on the day. I also answer what I can throughout the day when I am on the computer, and if I am not too tired, I do a final email check before I go to bed at night. There is a personal satisfaction in helping other people that I feel that goes beyond any financial gain. I know many don't understand this, but I am just being honest with you as to how I feel.

I had a phone call from a customer yesterday morning. He again, was surprised that I answered my own phone and said that he expected a recording because it was a holiday (in the States). He asked if it was 'Sheila Landry Designs' and I said it was and I was Sheila Landry and again, he was just astounded that he was talking to me and answered my own phone. I guess I will never get over that. It it funny and amazing to me that people regard me in the way they do. As if I was too important to answer my own phone.

In speaking to him, he explained that he was concerned because he placed an order from my site a few months ago and hadn't received it. I said "Months?!" and he affirmed it was some time in April. I was wondering why he seemed so pleasant. He said that he had written down the order and it was several things he wanted, but he also checked his credit card information and was never charged. He said he had ordered previously and things went fine and he certainly thought he should have his order by now. (But he said it so calmly and nicely!) I immediately checked my database and he certainly did order in January, but not in beyond that. I explained to him that for some reason the order didn't go through, but I would be happy to take it now. We proceeded to finish our business and he placed a nice order. What stood out most with him was his nice, easy-going attitude. Not only did he seem surprised that I was able and willing to help him so quickly, but he was so grateful and kept thanking me for the 'great customer service'.

It just goes to show that in this day and age (Geeze, I sound old when I use that phrase!) people don't only expect bad service, they expect (myself guilty too) upset customers. I honestly would have expected him to be a bit more irritated at me in not having received his order. His kind tone and grateful attitude set a pace that made what could have been an unpleasant situation into one that was easily managed and not at all objectionable.

My grandmother always used to say 'you get more flies with honey than vinegar' and I believe that this was what she was talking about. I believe that a positive attitude is infectious and that people want to be treated as we ourselves want to be treated - with kindness and respect. (Long live the pink cloud!) I finished up the transaction, filled his order and as a sign of good measure, sent him an additional 'bonus' pattern of something similar to what he ordered that I thought he would like in gratitude for the reminder of this valuable lesson. I like doing that. It is one of the best parts of owning my own company. I am 'the boss' and if I want to give something away, I do. To me, there is nothing wrong with expressing a little appreciation when others earned it. I think many times it makes me feel as good as the recipient.

So I went on with my day, and soon after I received another phone call. This time it was from a friend I haven't seen in months. She was in my area and wanted to visit. Although I had the day planned to draw, I didn't want to miss the opportunity to see her so I told her to come on over. We spent the afternoon going out to lunch and catching up as well as going to the local farmer's market and came back to my place where I helped her out with some issues she had on her laptop computer (I kind of fix computers for my friends sometimes - in my spare time). There was a little part of me that felt guilty because I knew I had the self-imposed drawing deadlines for the day. I thought about it for a minute, but I also remembered the many days in winter especially, when I park my little Mustang and don't drive at all or go out and you know I thought - what the heck? With all the time I have put into work the past several months, surely I have earned at least an afternoon off? I was glad I took it. It was a warm, beautiful sunny day and as we sat overlooking the ocean eating an ice cream cone and just talking and laughing about nothing in particular, I realized that this is what it is all about.

After she had gone and dinner was done, it was about 7:30. Normally I would have called it a night, but I felt so rejuvenated after the break, that I picked up drawing where I was when interrupted earlier in the day. I actually finished drawing up my new patterns at approximately 11:30 last night. As you may know, I am not a night person. I am much more productive in the early hours of the day, but for some reason I felt driven to do this and it felt good to break the mold and continue working. I guess that sometimes we need to rest so we can work harder. I guess balance is the key.

On my final scan of my email for the night, I came across a customer on my Facebook page that loved that little dresser tray that wound up going to the magazine. He was a bit disappointed when I had to tell them that the pattern wouldn't be available for several months because the magazine took it, as his wife loved the pattern. This past weekend, I worked on writing the pattern packets for the new items that are going to go up on my site. Among them was the oval frame that was similar to the tray he liked so much (the one with the butterfly in the center). As a final thought for the day, I sent him the pattern for the oval frame. I don't know why, but I just wanted to. Although it was not exactly the same as the circle tray, the frame could be easily adapted to a tray also. I emailed him the pattern with a short note. Before I even signed off for the night, I received an email message from him, saying he was surprised and grateful and that he loved the pattern. It made me feel great to know I made his day. THIS is what having my business is all about.

I will cut today and be able to finish the little whimsical ornament set that I drew up last night. They are simple, but I did a similar set with a different theme last year and they are great sellers. I hope these are also successful. I can't wait to get them done.

It is a great feeling to love your job! 

My thought for the day:

"Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life." ~Confucius

Have a great one!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Owning Your Own Business*
> 
> One of the most rewarding aspects of my life are getting to know my customers and fellow woodworkers. I believe they are the force that drives me to do the best job I can do. As I see my business grow, I find that there is more and more interaction with my customers and although it takes time, it is quite a rewarding aspect of my life. Interaction with others comes in many forms. I receive emails from people asking questions or help, I talk with people on the forums and give advice or help find answers and I also hear from them via phone calls. It seems as my business grows, this interaction takes a larger part of my day than it used to. Usually when I am finished writing here, I go through my emails and messages and answer each one. This can take anywhere from an hour to several, depending on the day. I also answer what I can throughout the day when I am on the computer, and if I am not too tired, I do a final email check before I go to bed at night. There is a personal satisfaction in helping other people that I feel that goes beyond any financial gain. I know many don't understand this, but I am just being honest with you as to how I feel.
> 
> I had a phone call from a customer yesterday morning. He again, was surprised that I answered my own phone and said that he expected a recording because it was a holiday (in the States). He asked if it was 'Sheila Landry Designs' and I said it was and I was Sheila Landry and again, he was just astounded that he was talking to me and answered my own phone. I guess I will never get over that. It it funny and amazing to me that people regard me in the way they do. As if I was too important to answer my own phone.
> 
> In speaking to him, he explained that he was concerned because he placed an order from my site a few months ago and hadn't received it. I said "Months?!" and he affirmed it was some time in April. I was wondering why he seemed so pleasant. He said that he had written down the order and it was several things he wanted, but he also checked his credit card information and was never charged. He said he had ordered previously and things went fine and he certainly thought he should have his order by now. (But he said it so calmly and nicely!) I immediately checked my database and he certainly did order in January, but not in beyond that. I explained to him that for some reason the order didn't go through, but I would be happy to take it now. We proceeded to finish our business and he placed a nice order. What stood out most with him was his nice, easy-going attitude. Not only did he seem surprised that I was able and willing to help him so quickly, but he was so grateful and kept thanking me for the 'great customer service'.
> 
> It just goes to show that in this day and age (Geeze, I sound old when I use that phrase!) people don't only expect bad service, they expect (myself guilty too) upset customers. I honestly would have expected him to be a bit more irritated at me in not having received his order. His kind tone and grateful attitude set a pace that made what could have been an unpleasant situation into one that was easily managed and not at all objectionable.
> 
> My grandmother always used to say 'you get more flies with honey than vinegar' and I believe that this was what she was talking about. I believe that a positive attitude is infectious and that people want to be treated as we ourselves want to be treated - with kindness and respect. (Long live the pink cloud!) I finished up the transaction, filled his order and as a sign of good measure, sent him an additional 'bonus' pattern of something similar to what he ordered that I thought he would like in gratitude for the reminder of this valuable lesson. I like doing that. It is one of the best parts of owning my own company. I am 'the boss' and if I want to give something away, I do. To me, there is nothing wrong with expressing a little appreciation when others earned it. I think many times it makes me feel as good as the recipient.
> 
> So I went on with my day, and soon after I received another phone call. This time it was from a friend I haven't seen in months. She was in my area and wanted to visit. Although I had the day planned to draw, I didn't want to miss the opportunity to see her so I told her to come on over. We spent the afternoon going out to lunch and catching up as well as going to the local farmer's market and came back to my place where I helped her out with some issues she had on her laptop computer (I kind of fix computers for my friends sometimes - in my spare time). There was a little part of me that felt guilty because I knew I had the self-imposed drawing deadlines for the day. I thought about it for a minute, but I also remembered the many days in winter especially, when I park my little Mustang and don't drive at all or go out and you know I thought - what the heck? With all the time I have put into work the past several months, surely I have earned at least an afternoon off? I was glad I took it. It was a warm, beautiful sunny day and as we sat overlooking the ocean eating an ice cream cone and just talking and laughing about nothing in particular, I realized that this is what it is all about.
> 
> After she had gone and dinner was done, it was about 7:30. Normally I would have called it a night, but I felt so rejuvenated after the break, that I picked up drawing where I was when interrupted earlier in the day. I actually finished drawing up my new patterns at approximately 11:30 last night. As you may know, I am not a night person. I am much more productive in the early hours of the day, but for some reason I felt driven to do this and it felt good to break the mold and continue working. I guess that sometimes we need to rest so we can work harder. I guess balance is the key.
> 
> On my final scan of my email for the night, I came across a customer on my Facebook page that loved that little dresser tray that wound up going to the magazine. He was a bit disappointed when I had to tell them that the pattern wouldn't be available for several months because the magazine took it, as his wife loved the pattern. This past weekend, I worked on writing the pattern packets for the new items that are going to go up on my site. Among them was the oval frame that was similar to the tray he liked so much (the one with the butterfly in the center). As a final thought for the day, I sent him the pattern for the oval frame. I don't know why, but I just wanted to. Although it was not exactly the same as the circle tray, the frame could be easily adapted to a tray also. I emailed him the pattern with a short note. Before I even signed off for the night, I received an email message from him, saying he was surprised and grateful and that he loved the pattern. It made me feel great to know I made his day. THIS is what having my business is all about.
> 
> I will cut today and be able to finish the little whimsical ornament set that I drew up last night. They are simple, but I did a similar set with a different theme last year and they are great sellers. I hope these are also successful. I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> It is a great feeling to love your job!
> 
> My thought for the day:
> 
> "Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life." ~Confucius
> 
> Have a great one!


Wonderful part in your life. How I wish to have same. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Owning Your Own Business*
> 
> One of the most rewarding aspects of my life are getting to know my customers and fellow woodworkers. I believe they are the force that drives me to do the best job I can do. As I see my business grow, I find that there is more and more interaction with my customers and although it takes time, it is quite a rewarding aspect of my life. Interaction with others comes in many forms. I receive emails from people asking questions or help, I talk with people on the forums and give advice or help find answers and I also hear from them via phone calls. It seems as my business grows, this interaction takes a larger part of my day than it used to. Usually when I am finished writing here, I go through my emails and messages and answer each one. This can take anywhere from an hour to several, depending on the day. I also answer what I can throughout the day when I am on the computer, and if I am not too tired, I do a final email check before I go to bed at night. There is a personal satisfaction in helping other people that I feel that goes beyond any financial gain. I know many don't understand this, but I am just being honest with you as to how I feel.
> 
> I had a phone call from a customer yesterday morning. He again, was surprised that I answered my own phone and said that he expected a recording because it was a holiday (in the States). He asked if it was 'Sheila Landry Designs' and I said it was and I was Sheila Landry and again, he was just astounded that he was talking to me and answered my own phone. I guess I will never get over that. It it funny and amazing to me that people regard me in the way they do. As if I was too important to answer my own phone.
> 
> In speaking to him, he explained that he was concerned because he placed an order from my site a few months ago and hadn't received it. I said "Months?!" and he affirmed it was some time in April. I was wondering why he seemed so pleasant. He said that he had written down the order and it was several things he wanted, but he also checked his credit card information and was never charged. He said he had ordered previously and things went fine and he certainly thought he should have his order by now. (But he said it so calmly and nicely!) I immediately checked my database and he certainly did order in January, but not in beyond that. I explained to him that for some reason the order didn't go through, but I would be happy to take it now. We proceeded to finish our business and he placed a nice order. What stood out most with him was his nice, easy-going attitude. Not only did he seem surprised that I was able and willing to help him so quickly, but he was so grateful and kept thanking me for the 'great customer service'.
> 
> It just goes to show that in this day and age (Geeze, I sound old when I use that phrase!) people don't only expect bad service, they expect (myself guilty too) upset customers. I honestly would have expected him to be a bit more irritated at me in not having received his order. His kind tone and grateful attitude set a pace that made what could have been an unpleasant situation into one that was easily managed and not at all objectionable.
> 
> My grandmother always used to say 'you get more flies with honey than vinegar' and I believe that this was what she was talking about. I believe that a positive attitude is infectious and that people want to be treated as we ourselves want to be treated - with kindness and respect. (Long live the pink cloud!) I finished up the transaction, filled his order and as a sign of good measure, sent him an additional 'bonus' pattern of something similar to what he ordered that I thought he would like in gratitude for the reminder of this valuable lesson. I like doing that. It is one of the best parts of owning my own company. I am 'the boss' and if I want to give something away, I do. To me, there is nothing wrong with expressing a little appreciation when others earned it. I think many times it makes me feel as good as the recipient.
> 
> So I went on with my day, and soon after I received another phone call. This time it was from a friend I haven't seen in months. She was in my area and wanted to visit. Although I had the day planned to draw, I didn't want to miss the opportunity to see her so I told her to come on over. We spent the afternoon going out to lunch and catching up as well as going to the local farmer's market and came back to my place where I helped her out with some issues she had on her laptop computer (I kind of fix computers for my friends sometimes - in my spare time). There was a little part of me that felt guilty because I knew I had the self-imposed drawing deadlines for the day. I thought about it for a minute, but I also remembered the many days in winter especially, when I park my little Mustang and don't drive at all or go out and you know I thought - what the heck? With all the time I have put into work the past several months, surely I have earned at least an afternoon off? I was glad I took it. It was a warm, beautiful sunny day and as we sat overlooking the ocean eating an ice cream cone and just talking and laughing about nothing in particular, I realized that this is what it is all about.
> 
> After she had gone and dinner was done, it was about 7:30. Normally I would have called it a night, but I felt so rejuvenated after the break, that I picked up drawing where I was when interrupted earlier in the day. I actually finished drawing up my new patterns at approximately 11:30 last night. As you may know, I am not a night person. I am much more productive in the early hours of the day, but for some reason I felt driven to do this and it felt good to break the mold and continue working. I guess that sometimes we need to rest so we can work harder. I guess balance is the key.
> 
> On my final scan of my email for the night, I came across a customer on my Facebook page that loved that little dresser tray that wound up going to the magazine. He was a bit disappointed when I had to tell them that the pattern wouldn't be available for several months because the magazine took it, as his wife loved the pattern. This past weekend, I worked on writing the pattern packets for the new items that are going to go up on my site. Among them was the oval frame that was similar to the tray he liked so much (the one with the butterfly in the center). As a final thought for the day, I sent him the pattern for the oval frame. I don't know why, but I just wanted to. Although it was not exactly the same as the circle tray, the frame could be easily adapted to a tray also. I emailed him the pattern with a short note. Before I even signed off for the night, I received an email message from him, saying he was surprised and grateful and that he loved the pattern. It made me feel great to know I made his day. THIS is what having my business is all about.
> 
> I will cut today and be able to finish the little whimsical ornament set that I drew up last night. They are simple, but I did a similar set with a different theme last year and they are great sellers. I hope these are also successful. I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> It is a great feeling to love your job!
> 
> My thought for the day:
> 
> "Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life." ~Confucius
> 
> Have a great one!


thank´s Sheila for saving my day with this wonderful story about your day
it´s always great to hear when people have succes of this kind 
and I will say that even thow a single day it´s on of the best succes history
a person can have in there rycksack
and on the long run it will pay ten times back for you

Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Owning Your Own Business*
> 
> One of the most rewarding aspects of my life are getting to know my customers and fellow woodworkers. I believe they are the force that drives me to do the best job I can do. As I see my business grow, I find that there is more and more interaction with my customers and although it takes time, it is quite a rewarding aspect of my life. Interaction with others comes in many forms. I receive emails from people asking questions or help, I talk with people on the forums and give advice or help find answers and I also hear from them via phone calls. It seems as my business grows, this interaction takes a larger part of my day than it used to. Usually when I am finished writing here, I go through my emails and messages and answer each one. This can take anywhere from an hour to several, depending on the day. I also answer what I can throughout the day when I am on the computer, and if I am not too tired, I do a final email check before I go to bed at night. There is a personal satisfaction in helping other people that I feel that goes beyond any financial gain. I know many don't understand this, but I am just being honest with you as to how I feel.
> 
> I had a phone call from a customer yesterday morning. He again, was surprised that I answered my own phone and said that he expected a recording because it was a holiday (in the States). He asked if it was 'Sheila Landry Designs' and I said it was and I was Sheila Landry and again, he was just astounded that he was talking to me and answered my own phone. I guess I will never get over that. It it funny and amazing to me that people regard me in the way they do. As if I was too important to answer my own phone.
> 
> In speaking to him, he explained that he was concerned because he placed an order from my site a few months ago and hadn't received it. I said "Months?!" and he affirmed it was some time in April. I was wondering why he seemed so pleasant. He said that he had written down the order and it was several things he wanted, but he also checked his credit card information and was never charged. He said he had ordered previously and things went fine and he certainly thought he should have his order by now. (But he said it so calmly and nicely!) I immediately checked my database and he certainly did order in January, but not in beyond that. I explained to him that for some reason the order didn't go through, but I would be happy to take it now. We proceeded to finish our business and he placed a nice order. What stood out most with him was his nice, easy-going attitude. Not only did he seem surprised that I was able and willing to help him so quickly, but he was so grateful and kept thanking me for the 'great customer service'.
> 
> It just goes to show that in this day and age (Geeze, I sound old when I use that phrase!) people don't only expect bad service, they expect (myself guilty too) upset customers. I honestly would have expected him to be a bit more irritated at me in not having received his order. His kind tone and grateful attitude set a pace that made what could have been an unpleasant situation into one that was easily managed and not at all objectionable.
> 
> My grandmother always used to say 'you get more flies with honey than vinegar' and I believe that this was what she was talking about. I believe that a positive attitude is infectious and that people want to be treated as we ourselves want to be treated - with kindness and respect. (Long live the pink cloud!) I finished up the transaction, filled his order and as a sign of good measure, sent him an additional 'bonus' pattern of something similar to what he ordered that I thought he would like in gratitude for the reminder of this valuable lesson. I like doing that. It is one of the best parts of owning my own company. I am 'the boss' and if I want to give something away, I do. To me, there is nothing wrong with expressing a little appreciation when others earned it. I think many times it makes me feel as good as the recipient.
> 
> So I went on with my day, and soon after I received another phone call. This time it was from a friend I haven't seen in months. She was in my area and wanted to visit. Although I had the day planned to draw, I didn't want to miss the opportunity to see her so I told her to come on over. We spent the afternoon going out to lunch and catching up as well as going to the local farmer's market and came back to my place where I helped her out with some issues she had on her laptop computer (I kind of fix computers for my friends sometimes - in my spare time). There was a little part of me that felt guilty because I knew I had the self-imposed drawing deadlines for the day. I thought about it for a minute, but I also remembered the many days in winter especially, when I park my little Mustang and don't drive at all or go out and you know I thought - what the heck? With all the time I have put into work the past several months, surely I have earned at least an afternoon off? I was glad I took it. It was a warm, beautiful sunny day and as we sat overlooking the ocean eating an ice cream cone and just talking and laughing about nothing in particular, I realized that this is what it is all about.
> 
> After she had gone and dinner was done, it was about 7:30. Normally I would have called it a night, but I felt so rejuvenated after the break, that I picked up drawing where I was when interrupted earlier in the day. I actually finished drawing up my new patterns at approximately 11:30 last night. As you may know, I am not a night person. I am much more productive in the early hours of the day, but for some reason I felt driven to do this and it felt good to break the mold and continue working. I guess that sometimes we need to rest so we can work harder. I guess balance is the key.
> 
> On my final scan of my email for the night, I came across a customer on my Facebook page that loved that little dresser tray that wound up going to the magazine. He was a bit disappointed when I had to tell them that the pattern wouldn't be available for several months because the magazine took it, as his wife loved the pattern. This past weekend, I worked on writing the pattern packets for the new items that are going to go up on my site. Among them was the oval frame that was similar to the tray he liked so much (the one with the butterfly in the center). As a final thought for the day, I sent him the pattern for the oval frame. I don't know why, but I just wanted to. Although it was not exactly the same as the circle tray, the frame could be easily adapted to a tray also. I emailed him the pattern with a short note. Before I even signed off for the night, I received an email message from him, saying he was surprised and grateful and that he loved the pattern. It made me feel great to know I made his day. THIS is what having my business is all about.
> 
> I will cut today and be able to finish the little whimsical ornament set that I drew up last night. They are simple, but I did a similar set with a different theme last year and they are great sellers. I hope these are also successful. I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> It is a great feeling to love your job!
> 
> My thought for the day:
> 
> "Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life." ~Confucius
> 
> Have a great one!


This made me happy to read ..it is so nice to continue to see good examples of doing business!

I like giving my customers a little surprise when they are good… I have one particular customer who has ordered more of my work than any other person.. and has for the past 5 years been very consistent. He told me once that he doesn't look for art anywhere else, because he knows I'm going to make things that are both amazing and to his aesthetic. I've made a few small pieces just for him, and the surprise and kindness from that has caused him to keep his opinion on that 

Doing good REALLY DOES come back to you.


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Owning Your Own Business*
> 
> One of the most rewarding aspects of my life are getting to know my customers and fellow woodworkers. I believe they are the force that drives me to do the best job I can do. As I see my business grow, I find that there is more and more interaction with my customers and although it takes time, it is quite a rewarding aspect of my life. Interaction with others comes in many forms. I receive emails from people asking questions or help, I talk with people on the forums and give advice or help find answers and I also hear from them via phone calls. It seems as my business grows, this interaction takes a larger part of my day than it used to. Usually when I am finished writing here, I go through my emails and messages and answer each one. This can take anywhere from an hour to several, depending on the day. I also answer what I can throughout the day when I am on the computer, and if I am not too tired, I do a final email check before I go to bed at night. There is a personal satisfaction in helping other people that I feel that goes beyond any financial gain. I know many don't understand this, but I am just being honest with you as to how I feel.
> 
> I had a phone call from a customer yesterday morning. He again, was surprised that I answered my own phone and said that he expected a recording because it was a holiday (in the States). He asked if it was 'Sheila Landry Designs' and I said it was and I was Sheila Landry and again, he was just astounded that he was talking to me and answered my own phone. I guess I will never get over that. It it funny and amazing to me that people regard me in the way they do. As if I was too important to answer my own phone.
> 
> In speaking to him, he explained that he was concerned because he placed an order from my site a few months ago and hadn't received it. I said "Months?!" and he affirmed it was some time in April. I was wondering why he seemed so pleasant. He said that he had written down the order and it was several things he wanted, but he also checked his credit card information and was never charged. He said he had ordered previously and things went fine and he certainly thought he should have his order by now. (But he said it so calmly and nicely!) I immediately checked my database and he certainly did order in January, but not in beyond that. I explained to him that for some reason the order didn't go through, but I would be happy to take it now. We proceeded to finish our business and he placed a nice order. What stood out most with him was his nice, easy-going attitude. Not only did he seem surprised that I was able and willing to help him so quickly, but he was so grateful and kept thanking me for the 'great customer service'.
> 
> It just goes to show that in this day and age (Geeze, I sound old when I use that phrase!) people don't only expect bad service, they expect (myself guilty too) upset customers. I honestly would have expected him to be a bit more irritated at me in not having received his order. His kind tone and grateful attitude set a pace that made what could have been an unpleasant situation into one that was easily managed and not at all objectionable.
> 
> My grandmother always used to say 'you get more flies with honey than vinegar' and I believe that this was what she was talking about. I believe that a positive attitude is infectious and that people want to be treated as we ourselves want to be treated - with kindness and respect. (Long live the pink cloud!) I finished up the transaction, filled his order and as a sign of good measure, sent him an additional 'bonus' pattern of something similar to what he ordered that I thought he would like in gratitude for the reminder of this valuable lesson. I like doing that. It is one of the best parts of owning my own company. I am 'the boss' and if I want to give something away, I do. To me, there is nothing wrong with expressing a little appreciation when others earned it. I think many times it makes me feel as good as the recipient.
> 
> So I went on with my day, and soon after I received another phone call. This time it was from a friend I haven't seen in months. She was in my area and wanted to visit. Although I had the day planned to draw, I didn't want to miss the opportunity to see her so I told her to come on over. We spent the afternoon going out to lunch and catching up as well as going to the local farmer's market and came back to my place where I helped her out with some issues she had on her laptop computer (I kind of fix computers for my friends sometimes - in my spare time). There was a little part of me that felt guilty because I knew I had the self-imposed drawing deadlines for the day. I thought about it for a minute, but I also remembered the many days in winter especially, when I park my little Mustang and don't drive at all or go out and you know I thought - what the heck? With all the time I have put into work the past several months, surely I have earned at least an afternoon off? I was glad I took it. It was a warm, beautiful sunny day and as we sat overlooking the ocean eating an ice cream cone and just talking and laughing about nothing in particular, I realized that this is what it is all about.
> 
> After she had gone and dinner was done, it was about 7:30. Normally I would have called it a night, but I felt so rejuvenated after the break, that I picked up drawing where I was when interrupted earlier in the day. I actually finished drawing up my new patterns at approximately 11:30 last night. As you may know, I am not a night person. I am much more productive in the early hours of the day, but for some reason I felt driven to do this and it felt good to break the mold and continue working. I guess that sometimes we need to rest so we can work harder. I guess balance is the key.
> 
> On my final scan of my email for the night, I came across a customer on my Facebook page that loved that little dresser tray that wound up going to the magazine. He was a bit disappointed when I had to tell them that the pattern wouldn't be available for several months because the magazine took it, as his wife loved the pattern. This past weekend, I worked on writing the pattern packets for the new items that are going to go up on my site. Among them was the oval frame that was similar to the tray he liked so much (the one with the butterfly in the center). As a final thought for the day, I sent him the pattern for the oval frame. I don't know why, but I just wanted to. Although it was not exactly the same as the circle tray, the frame could be easily adapted to a tray also. I emailed him the pattern with a short note. Before I even signed off for the night, I received an email message from him, saying he was surprised and grateful and that he loved the pattern. It made me feel great to know I made his day. THIS is what having my business is all about.
> 
> I will cut today and be able to finish the little whimsical ornament set that I drew up last night. They are simple, but I did a similar set with a different theme last year and they are great sellers. I hope these are also successful. I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> It is a great feeling to love your job!
> 
> My thought for the day:
> 
> "Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life." ~Confucius
> 
> Have a great one!


That was a great way to handle things. Besides being great for the customer and making them happy for return business, you also just paid the absolute cheapest advertising with the biggest impact. Those things stick with people for years.

Besides, it was just nice.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taming the Deadline Beast*

"I long to accomplish a great and noble task; but it is my chief duty to accomplish small tasks as if they were great and noble." - Helen Keller

Deadlines are a necessary and driving force in what I do. Whether they are self-imposed or called upon by others, they are the foundation of my business and give it structure and continuity. In a perfect world, deadlines would present themselves in an organized and methodical fashion, one by one with clear starting points and stopping points. But in the real world, they are more like a littler of five week old puppies - bounding all over the place with no rhyme or reason in a pool of chaos. The trick is to clam them, organize them and eventually tame them. It can be done, but it isn't without effort.

I found when there are several deadlines present in my life, it is best to sit back and try to take a good objective look at each one. Each individual incident seems to present itself as it is the only and most important issue that I am to deal with. If each were taken at face value, it would surely be overwhelming and cause huge amounts of anxiety. I am sure that has been the downfall of many self-employed business people. Finally, they are so overwhelmed with anxiety that they throw their hands up in exasperation and give up. I have seen this happen to many colleagues and friends who aspired to own their own businesses.

I believe the key to taming the deadline beast is organization and experience. Now I realize that experience only comes with time, but for those who are new in the business, organization is a great start. I currently have several deadlines looming. Some are self-imposed and some are external. All, I feel are important to the growth and sustaining of my business. It is amazing how sometimes that feeling of being overwhelmed begins to creep into our lives. I am fortunate that over the years (experience) I begin to recognize the signs and before it gets to me too much, I consciously stop and take a breath (or a walk or something to clear my head) and then I sit down and physically list the deadlines and put them in an order that is acceptable and workable and place a realistic time frame for completing each one. This sounds simple and mundane - and it is - but it is what I feel is necessary to stop the disorganization in my brain that doesn't allow me to concentrate on any one at a time.

Once this list is completed I feel a huge amount of relief - almost as much relief as actually completing the task itself - and it allows my thoughts to concentrate on only the task at hand, and give it the full attention it deserves. The power of this simple process is amazing (try it, you will see!) and not only allows you the peace of mind to do your best work, but it also gives you the satisfaction of ticking the things off of your list as you complete them one by one.

I was feeling quite overwhelmed this morning. I accomplished my goal of cutting my new ornament set yesterday and I am done sanding them, (which was a delicate task) and applied the first coat of finish, but there were several more things on my list I need to do. There is another ornament set my partner made and needs help cutting, as his 'other job' has been extra busy. We need to present these to the wholesaler either tomorrow or today if they are to be considered for the holiday catalog. I also need to finish writing instructions on about 5-6 more new designs, as well as these ornaments and we both have to redesign our web page to reflect the new sales and free item I am offering for visitors. All this needs to be done by the end of the week (self-imposed deadline). That doesn't even include the list of ideas of new things that I have in my head waiting to be born. I also had ideas of trying to do something for the 'fluidity' contest, but I just don't know if that will happen. At this critical time in my business, I do have to put that deadline lower on the priority list, and it may become a casualty. Oh well, there is always next year. 

Although slightly overwhelmed, I do feel very positive about things. The ornament set I did came out well. Although it is simple, it is similar in style to a set of "12 Days Of Christmas" ornaments I did last year that have been and still are good sellers. This time I did a Fretwork Nativity set with all the characters in fretwork. It is a bit more stylized than what I am used to doing, but overall I think they will do well and be nice and fun to cut. They will be a good intermediate or even beginner level project because they are very forgiving in their line work. After all the interest and messages I have received from people who are thinking of pulling out their scroll saws and giving it a try, I want to offer something that is easier and attainable for someone just starting out. Ornaments are great for that because they are like 'mini-projects' and far less intimidating than larger more complex ones.

So with that said, I will get to the tasks at hand. I will be posting pictures of the ornament set later on today I believe, or maybe even in the blog here tomorrow. (Some of you wanted more pictures!) We'll see if my own methods work and how many things I can knock off of my list today. I think I will go write it right now . . . . .

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Deadline Beast*
> 
> "I long to accomplish a great and noble task; but it is my chief duty to accomplish small tasks as if they were great and noble." - Helen Keller
> 
> Deadlines are a necessary and driving force in what I do. Whether they are self-imposed or called upon by others, they are the foundation of my business and give it structure and continuity. In a perfect world, deadlines would present themselves in an organized and methodical fashion, one by one with clear starting points and stopping points. But in the real world, they are more like a littler of five week old puppies - bounding all over the place with no rhyme or reason in a pool of chaos. The trick is to clam them, organize them and eventually tame them. It can be done, but it isn't without effort.
> 
> I found when there are several deadlines present in my life, it is best to sit back and try to take a good objective look at each one. Each individual incident seems to present itself as it is the only and most important issue that I am to deal with. If each were taken at face value, it would surely be overwhelming and cause huge amounts of anxiety. I am sure that has been the downfall of many self-employed business people. Finally, they are so overwhelmed with anxiety that they throw their hands up in exasperation and give up. I have seen this happen to many colleagues and friends who aspired to own their own businesses.
> 
> I believe the key to taming the deadline beast is organization and experience. Now I realize that experience only comes with time, but for those who are new in the business, organization is a great start. I currently have several deadlines looming. Some are self-imposed and some are external. All, I feel are important to the growth and sustaining of my business. It is amazing how sometimes that feeling of being overwhelmed begins to creep into our lives. I am fortunate that over the years (experience) I begin to recognize the signs and before it gets to me too much, I consciously stop and take a breath (or a walk or something to clear my head) and then I sit down and physically list the deadlines and put them in an order that is acceptable and workable and place a realistic time frame for completing each one. This sounds simple and mundane - and it is - but it is what I feel is necessary to stop the disorganization in my brain that doesn't allow me to concentrate on any one at a time.
> 
> Once this list is completed I feel a huge amount of relief - almost as much relief as actually completing the task itself - and it allows my thoughts to concentrate on only the task at hand, and give it the full attention it deserves. The power of this simple process is amazing (try it, you will see!) and not only allows you the peace of mind to do your best work, but it also gives you the satisfaction of ticking the things off of your list as you complete them one by one.
> 
> I was feeling quite overwhelmed this morning. I accomplished my goal of cutting my new ornament set yesterday and I am done sanding them, (which was a delicate task) and applied the first coat of finish, but there were several more things on my list I need to do. There is another ornament set my partner made and needs help cutting, as his 'other job' has been extra busy. We need to present these to the wholesaler either tomorrow or today if they are to be considered for the holiday catalog. I also need to finish writing instructions on about 5-6 more new designs, as well as these ornaments and we both have to redesign our web page to reflect the new sales and free item I am offering for visitors. All this needs to be done by the end of the week (self-imposed deadline). That doesn't even include the list of ideas of new things that I have in my head waiting to be born. I also had ideas of trying to do something for the 'fluidity' contest, but I just don't know if that will happen. At this critical time in my business, I do have to put that deadline lower on the priority list, and it may become a casualty. Oh well, there is always next year.
> 
> Although slightly overwhelmed, I do feel very positive about things. The ornament set I did came out well. Although it is simple, it is similar in style to a set of "12 Days Of Christmas" ornaments I did last year that have been and still are good sellers. This time I did a Fretwork Nativity set with all the characters in fretwork. It is a bit more stylized than what I am used to doing, but overall I think they will do well and be nice and fun to cut. They will be a good intermediate or even beginner level project because they are very forgiving in their line work. After all the interest and messages I have received from people who are thinking of pulling out their scroll saws and giving it a try, I want to offer something that is easier and attainable for someone just starting out. Ornaments are great for that because they are like 'mini-projects' and far less intimidating than larger more complex ones.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to the tasks at hand. I will be posting pictures of the ornament set later on today I believe, or maybe even in the blog here tomorrow. (Some of you wanted more pictures!) We'll see if my own methods work and how many things I can knock off of my list today. I think I will go write it right now . . . . .
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Congratulations!! I am eager to see your beautiful work. I am sure they will be excellent. You need rest…


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Deadline Beast*
> 
> "I long to accomplish a great and noble task; but it is my chief duty to accomplish small tasks as if they were great and noble." - Helen Keller
> 
> Deadlines are a necessary and driving force in what I do. Whether they are self-imposed or called upon by others, they are the foundation of my business and give it structure and continuity. In a perfect world, deadlines would present themselves in an organized and methodical fashion, one by one with clear starting points and stopping points. But in the real world, they are more like a littler of five week old puppies - bounding all over the place with no rhyme or reason in a pool of chaos. The trick is to clam them, organize them and eventually tame them. It can be done, but it isn't without effort.
> 
> I found when there are several deadlines present in my life, it is best to sit back and try to take a good objective look at each one. Each individual incident seems to present itself as it is the only and most important issue that I am to deal with. If each were taken at face value, it would surely be overwhelming and cause huge amounts of anxiety. I am sure that has been the downfall of many self-employed business people. Finally, they are so overwhelmed with anxiety that they throw their hands up in exasperation and give up. I have seen this happen to many colleagues and friends who aspired to own their own businesses.
> 
> I believe the key to taming the deadline beast is organization and experience. Now I realize that experience only comes with time, but for those who are new in the business, organization is a great start. I currently have several deadlines looming. Some are self-imposed and some are external. All, I feel are important to the growth and sustaining of my business. It is amazing how sometimes that feeling of being overwhelmed begins to creep into our lives. I am fortunate that over the years (experience) I begin to recognize the signs and before it gets to me too much, I consciously stop and take a breath (or a walk or something to clear my head) and then I sit down and physically list the deadlines and put them in an order that is acceptable and workable and place a realistic time frame for completing each one. This sounds simple and mundane - and it is - but it is what I feel is necessary to stop the disorganization in my brain that doesn't allow me to concentrate on any one at a time.
> 
> Once this list is completed I feel a huge amount of relief - almost as much relief as actually completing the task itself - and it allows my thoughts to concentrate on only the task at hand, and give it the full attention it deserves. The power of this simple process is amazing (try it, you will see!) and not only allows you the peace of mind to do your best work, but it also gives you the satisfaction of ticking the things off of your list as you complete them one by one.
> 
> I was feeling quite overwhelmed this morning. I accomplished my goal of cutting my new ornament set yesterday and I am done sanding them, (which was a delicate task) and applied the first coat of finish, but there were several more things on my list I need to do. There is another ornament set my partner made and needs help cutting, as his 'other job' has been extra busy. We need to present these to the wholesaler either tomorrow or today if they are to be considered for the holiday catalog. I also need to finish writing instructions on about 5-6 more new designs, as well as these ornaments and we both have to redesign our web page to reflect the new sales and free item I am offering for visitors. All this needs to be done by the end of the week (self-imposed deadline). That doesn't even include the list of ideas of new things that I have in my head waiting to be born. I also had ideas of trying to do something for the 'fluidity' contest, but I just don't know if that will happen. At this critical time in my business, I do have to put that deadline lower on the priority list, and it may become a casualty. Oh well, there is always next year.
> 
> Although slightly overwhelmed, I do feel very positive about things. The ornament set I did came out well. Although it is simple, it is similar in style to a set of "12 Days Of Christmas" ornaments I did last year that have been and still are good sellers. This time I did a Fretwork Nativity set with all the characters in fretwork. It is a bit more stylized than what I am used to doing, but overall I think they will do well and be nice and fun to cut. They will be a good intermediate or even beginner level project because they are very forgiving in their line work. After all the interest and messages I have received from people who are thinking of pulling out their scroll saws and giving it a try, I want to offer something that is easier and attainable for someone just starting out. Ornaments are great for that because they are like 'mini-projects' and far less intimidating than larger more complex ones.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to the tasks at hand. I will be posting pictures of the ornament set later on today I believe, or maybe even in the blog here tomorrow. (Some of you wanted more pictures!) We'll see if my own methods work and how many things I can knock off of my list today. I think I will go write it right now . . . . .
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I think deadlines are a two edged sword.
I perform well with a deadline. It makes me concentrate of the job without allowing distrations to interfere.
On the other hand, having a drop dead time limit keeps me from thinking deeply about the work. 
Should I have thought about the design as to whether it a the best one? Should I have improved it? Would it be more beautiful with a variation on the theme?
So I'm caught on the horns of a dilemma. Do I really do my best when working under the gun?
I'm glad I don't ahve too many deadlines.
The gift of enough time to think and wonder about the work makes me, I think, a better craftsman.

So I have to lines on the back of my business card that address that thought.

"I don't do housecalls.
I don't do emergencies."

I'm grateful for the time I have. I've been liberated from most of my deadlines since being retired.

Of course a broken water pipe or a leaking toilet will bring me crashing back to earth!

Don


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Deadline Beast*
> 
> "I long to accomplish a great and noble task; but it is my chief duty to accomplish small tasks as if they were great and noble." - Helen Keller
> 
> Deadlines are a necessary and driving force in what I do. Whether they are self-imposed or called upon by others, they are the foundation of my business and give it structure and continuity. In a perfect world, deadlines would present themselves in an organized and methodical fashion, one by one with clear starting points and stopping points. But in the real world, they are more like a littler of five week old puppies - bounding all over the place with no rhyme or reason in a pool of chaos. The trick is to clam them, organize them and eventually tame them. It can be done, but it isn't without effort.
> 
> I found when there are several deadlines present in my life, it is best to sit back and try to take a good objective look at each one. Each individual incident seems to present itself as it is the only and most important issue that I am to deal with. If each were taken at face value, it would surely be overwhelming and cause huge amounts of anxiety. I am sure that has been the downfall of many self-employed business people. Finally, they are so overwhelmed with anxiety that they throw their hands up in exasperation and give up. I have seen this happen to many colleagues and friends who aspired to own their own businesses.
> 
> I believe the key to taming the deadline beast is organization and experience. Now I realize that experience only comes with time, but for those who are new in the business, organization is a great start. I currently have several deadlines looming. Some are self-imposed and some are external. All, I feel are important to the growth and sustaining of my business. It is amazing how sometimes that feeling of being overwhelmed begins to creep into our lives. I am fortunate that over the years (experience) I begin to recognize the signs and before it gets to me too much, I consciously stop and take a breath (or a walk or something to clear my head) and then I sit down and physically list the deadlines and put them in an order that is acceptable and workable and place a realistic time frame for completing each one. This sounds simple and mundane - and it is - but it is what I feel is necessary to stop the disorganization in my brain that doesn't allow me to concentrate on any one at a time.
> 
> Once this list is completed I feel a huge amount of relief - almost as much relief as actually completing the task itself - and it allows my thoughts to concentrate on only the task at hand, and give it the full attention it deserves. The power of this simple process is amazing (try it, you will see!) and not only allows you the peace of mind to do your best work, but it also gives you the satisfaction of ticking the things off of your list as you complete them one by one.
> 
> I was feeling quite overwhelmed this morning. I accomplished my goal of cutting my new ornament set yesterday and I am done sanding them, (which was a delicate task) and applied the first coat of finish, but there were several more things on my list I need to do. There is another ornament set my partner made and needs help cutting, as his 'other job' has been extra busy. We need to present these to the wholesaler either tomorrow or today if they are to be considered for the holiday catalog. I also need to finish writing instructions on about 5-6 more new designs, as well as these ornaments and we both have to redesign our web page to reflect the new sales and free item I am offering for visitors. All this needs to be done by the end of the week (self-imposed deadline). That doesn't even include the list of ideas of new things that I have in my head waiting to be born. I also had ideas of trying to do something for the 'fluidity' contest, but I just don't know if that will happen. At this critical time in my business, I do have to put that deadline lower on the priority list, and it may become a casualty. Oh well, there is always next year.
> 
> Although slightly overwhelmed, I do feel very positive about things. The ornament set I did came out well. Although it is simple, it is similar in style to a set of "12 Days Of Christmas" ornaments I did last year that have been and still are good sellers. This time I did a Fretwork Nativity set with all the characters in fretwork. It is a bit more stylized than what I am used to doing, but overall I think they will do well and be nice and fun to cut. They will be a good intermediate or even beginner level project because they are very forgiving in their line work. After all the interest and messages I have received from people who are thinking of pulling out their scroll saws and giving it a try, I want to offer something that is easier and attainable for someone just starting out. Ornaments are great for that because they are like 'mini-projects' and far less intimidating than larger more complex ones.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to the tasks at hand. I will be posting pictures of the ornament set later on today I believe, or maybe even in the blog here tomorrow. (Some of you wanted more pictures!) We'll see if my own methods work and how many things I can knock off of my list today. I think I will go write it right now . . . . .
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I agree with you Don. I don't think they are all bad - in fact, not bad at all. Many of mine are 'self-imposed' and it helps me structure my day and accomplish. I have had many, many friends tell me that if they worked for themselves with no 'taskmaster' to speak of, they would never get anything done. I think that is true. If I didn't have these standards of my own and impose my own deadlines, I wouldn't have a business. The good things about your own deadlines is they are somewhat flexible. Like the other day when my friend surprised me. I just shifted things over a little bit and I did wind up working later then normal to get back on my own schedule. I could have not done that, probably with little consequence, but I really felt a sense of pride when I finished what I had to - late as it was.

Companies and the magazine can be a different situation though. I used to pay four time the cost to ship something overnight to the magazine to meet a deadline, only to find out that the 'real, drop-dead deadline' was weeks away. At first I was irritated with this, but I guess I understand them wanting to have all their ducks in a row too. We designers tend to do things just under the wire and rarely have stuff early to them, for many reasons.  They are just covering their own behinds. On my last self-imposed deadline to them, I was about a week late (but that was MY time frame). In actuality, they got the box Friday and to my knowledge as of yesterday still didn't open it. So I guess I was 'early' for a change! It made me look good to them and also cleared my schedule to do other things. Win/win for everyone.

We all thrive on different things. Some do better on deadlines and some don't. I for the most part live by them because it adds structure to my business and my life. When too many are upon me at once however, I just need to take a reality check and get them in order. That is when I do my best!  I am always planning too, and usually I am fortunate to KNOW when the deadlines are coming way before they are due. So I don't really feel like they impair the quality of my work. If things get sticky, I will drop one or more of the disposable ones (like the contest) rather than do work that isn't my best.

I really like your insights on it and your attitude. Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Ornament Pictures *

Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.

The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.

For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.

The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.

I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.

I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.


From New Ornaments

The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.

My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.

The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:


From New Ornaments

The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:


From New Ornaments

I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?

It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.

So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet! 

I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right? 

Have a great day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


That Partridge looks a particularly intricate and difficult piece, Sheila. I'd probably break it before I finished it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


Morning, Martyn! Really it is quite easy. Remember the blade is only about a hair thickness - not very ferocious. You drill entry holes first and cut the innermost holes first, keeping the piece stable for as long as possible. Most of the holes in this are rounded so there are few sharp corners to consider. It is much easier than it looks. Also, it is best to start with 1/8" ply, as it is much stronger than hard wood. You would be amazed how strong the piece is.

I think if you tried it, you would like it. You are a detail type of guy and I think you would do this well.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


I *LOVE* that partridge ornament, and the nativity series. That's a style I totally groove with!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


The last time I got 'tempted' by something on LJ's it was cutting boards. I'm still fighting that addiction! lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


"Step into my web!" said the spider to the fly . . . . .

What's another little addiction anyway? ? ?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


About £80 entry level for a cheap scroll saw!
Although I have got a box design it might come in handy for. 
Dammit level 2 on the path to acquisition!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


hahahaha Martyn! 

(I also think you'd be really good at it…! )

(runs away  )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


Seriously, if you are thinking of getting one, talk to me first or I can send you to a site of a man I know who has loads of information on them. Cheaper isn't always the way to go, like with any tool. You don't have to spend a fortune either though for a decent saw that will work well. If you get one that is too inferior, you will be discouraged and the whole thing will be a waste!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


Shiela,
You really have excellent control cutting the detailed corners and curves. Just on your scroll journey, have you noticed that it is already part 34 in 40 days. That means you got on 6 days rest in 40 days.. I am sure you got a lot of patience… I like the Nativity and Partridge.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif.  The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, I need to think it over for a bit. Thanks.


----------



## woodbutcher

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


scrollgirl,

Those are some very nice projects, all three in thier own right! I especially like the "HOPE" ornament. Probably because I see where it can be cut with just 6 entry holes and would be fairly quick to do. I assume that the rest of that series will include something like-Faith-Charity-Love and I'm left to imagine from there!!! The Nativity set makes me think, that I'm in for an all day cutting session and better be extremely carefull when cutting the "Cow" and "Donkey", these certainly should be stack cut for safety purposes. Your Partridge really shows off the experience you posses in that the eveness of lines and continuity flow easily through out the cutting. Just great work all the way around. Thanks for sharing.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, These are really good and tell Keith he did a fantastic job on the HOPE ornament. I would love to see the rest of that set. I do have a Hegner scroll saw that is not seeing much use lately.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


To Bert - yes, since I started this I have just about wrote every day. I always think I am going to miss a day and I just start writing. It seems to have become a morning habit for me. I didn't even realize the number until you pointed it out. I guess my book is well on its way! LOL

Martyn - I was only funning with you! I know your plate is full and you have lots to do! I am not trying to push you into anything. Just a little good-natured kidding 

Ken - the set of 8 with the "Hope" ornaments took me about 3 hours to cut. I had some nice music on and it was really relaxing. I did take my time on it. The 13 Nativity pieces took me about 2-3 hours too. If you have the grain in the proper direction (horizontal on the animals) they are amazingly sturdy, even in hard wood. Trick here is to use a tight grained wood such as Maple or Cherry. I don't think Oak would stand up to this type of design because it is pretty porous. I usually suggest types of wood in the instructions. I wish I were there to show everyone that they are really not that hard to do. People suggested videos and maybe they are in the works in the future. I see Stevemarin's videos with his antiquated scroll saw with the horse blade in it and I cringe! I have the highest admiration possible for him being able to cut with it. It is like working with a band saw! Most of the modern saws cut so nicely that you never need to sand the edge. They almost look polished. I guess the right equipment is a big factor.

And to Bearpie - The fog has lifted here and it is beautifully sunny out. I am going to retake all the pictures and have Keith post them in his gallery, and I will also repost the Nativity. I will have the patterns finished and up on my site by the weekend.

I hope that answers everyone. Back to work for me! (fade to the sound of a cracking whip in the background!)


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Ornament Pictures *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite a productive day. I cleared up all my correspondence and got all my cutting done and the pictures to the wholesaler and I even had a little time to paint in the evening. I even started to do some writing of the final packets I have to assemble, but I thought I would be fresher for something like that in the morning and opted with the painting.
> 
> The ornaments were quite challenging but I was able to cut them without problems. They were stack-cut with one layer of 1/8" Maple and a layer of 1/8" Baltic Birch underneath. For those of you who don't scroll saw much, 'stack cutting' is when you attach two or more layers of thin wood together and cut them at the same time. There are several methods for attaching them together, and it in essence allows you to do 'double duty' (or triple) and cut several of the same piece at once. This is particularly beneficial when you are doing intricate things like portrait-style cuttings and ornaments. Not only does it cut your production time in half or a third (no pun intended), but it does help to stabilize thin hard wood and also offers some resistance and additional control when cutting thin wood. Even if you use a small blade, cutting one layer of 1/8" wood can be like a hot knife through butter and difficult to control. It is far better to have a couple of layers and a bit of resistance so you have to work just a little to get the blade to move exactly where you want it to. Personally, I am far more comfortable with that way of cutting.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I do have a free downloadable article on my site which explains stack cutting in detail. Just look on the Free Pattern, Catalog and Articles page if you are interested.
> 
> The eight ornaments that I cut yesterday were the ones designed by my partner Keith. The set consists of eight inspirational words along with a small motif. The lettering he chose is very fancy and had lots of flourishes and thin wispy lines. You really had to think when cutting them. I like this kind of cutting, as it keeps your mind going the entire time you are working. Scroll sawing involves continuous decision making. As with many things, like computers, there are more than one correct path to the final destination. Choosing which direction to go first and which way to cut can make or literally break a piece you are working on. I guess that is where experience comes in.
> 
> I was thinking that if I do make it to New York for a show next year and teach a class, this would be an ideal project to demonstrate with. I would absolutely classify it as an intermediate and possibly even this side of advanced technique. It was nice though. It is days like this and projects like this where I actually feel as if I know what I am doing  Those moments come in spurts, you know. They don't always happen and many times aren't even expected but there is that sweet project where everything works like it is supposed to and a small feeling of triumph overcomes us. When it happens it is great.
> 
> I am only going to show one of the ornaments here, as I think Keith will be posting the set in his own gallery later. I just wanted you to see some of what I am talking about and his nice design.
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The picture isn't great because the light was not wonderful. It does give you an idea though. The biggest challenge was cutting the flourishes on the capitol letters and not losing any corners. I also did my best not to have any 'spin holes' where you can see where you turned the blade and I think I was pretty successful. Although simple in many ways, I think it is a great design and I think people will like them.
> 
> My other set of ornaments (the Nativity Set) needed to be finished and photographed also. I had dipped them in mineral oil and set them on a tray to absorb the oil overnight. In the morning, I set them on paper towels and let the excess oil absorb from them and they dried a bit. when they are fully dry, I plan to spray them with a light coat of shellac. I used cherry for them, but that is also be difficult to tell in the picture. Again, by the time I did the photograph, the sun was in a place where the lighting wasn't what I wanted. I just wanted to get general pictures to the wholesaler so she can see what they are about.
> 
> The nativity set is what I would call a beginner to intermediate project. It is funny, but when I design easier projects such as this, I always feel as if I am kind of cheating. However, if people are to try to start scroll sawing and if we are to make our industry grow, I think it is important to offer nice, entry level projects that people can accomplish quickly and successfully so that they want to continue to try. Everything can't be a masterpiece. As a matter of fact, I created this set of ornaments because I had made a similar set last year of the 12 Days of Christmas and they turned out to be a really good seller. Below is the Partridge in a Pear Tree from that set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> The new set, again isn't photographed how I would like it to be. I am going to re-shoot them before I put them in my gallery later on today when the light is more favorable. But in any case, here is the entire set:
> 
> 
> From New Ornaments
> 
> I call them beginner level but Keith my partner said they should be more intermediate. He believes that keeping the line width consistent could be a challenge to beginners. I don't really think it will be a problem, as I left them thick enough to allow for errors and a little deviation from the actual lines shouldn't impair the overall appearance. I think it is a good skill-building project and as I said before - ornaments are like little mini-projects so people are more likely to try them. If they mess one up, there is far less time and material wasted than if they were doing a larger project. Besides, learning isn't wasting anyway, is it?
> 
> It is good to have someone newer around to point things out to me. I have been doing this so long that I tend to take certain things for granted and having another set of 'new eyes' here to see things from another perspective is certainly helpful when I am trying to create something for many people. I guess that is why I like teaching so much. The questions brought up by the students tend to point out things that I may otherwise take for granted and remind me that certain things need to be explained. That is a great help me and helps to make me a better designer.
> 
> So today, beside the photography, it is back to writing instructions. I have about five or six new patterns to make into packets and then I can put them on the site. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend with all the new patterns and also a free segmentation ornament for download. I also have a couple of new mini-articles I would like to post there. (Yes, even I can write a 'mini-article'! Hard to believe, I bet!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the ornaments. As always, any thoughts are appreciated. I hope to get them in the gallery by later this afternoon. People are going to think I am nuts posting all this holiday stuff now. Oh well, we all know better, right?
> 
> Have a great day!


Shelia,

These are Very nice Patterns. I love the cuts.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Day At The Office *

I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)

I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.

In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.

I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.

The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.

Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.

I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.

So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.

Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.

So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


well well well…..the possibility of a new saw…to review also…that would be really nice…i think to be in the position and stature that you would qualify to get a saw for free would be and ego booster…i have the 18 inch delta…its all ive ever had , so i dont really know the pro's and cons of the others….but i do hope it works out, i would like to see you get it and see what you think…nothing like having our in house professionals , i have the maxtor one touch mini for my back up…i havnt had any problems with it.do you know anything about those…??..yesterday it reached 107 degree's here…not sure what today holds..but that a touch warm..i got into a watch some old westerns the other day…so i buried myself into some gun smoke yesterday…the first of the shows…now i know you must be a western watchin type of gal…...well i hope today serves you well and you get stuff done…..im having a hard time being motivated right now…its hot…..and my drive is low…i think i will try to get going with the addition of making a dump truck for my grandson…with a new grand daughter on the way…i do need to design the best western doll house for her…..ive been told that it doesnt need to be big enough for her to live in…....dang…isnt that the part of me spoiling her..shouldn't she have the best doll house in the world…..i think she will…...not that im being sexist or anything…but if you have any doll house experience..let me know…ive done one already…and it was a lot of fun….but this one is going to be even sweeter…maybe i will have scrolled window shutters…yea…the ideas are coming..see what you did already…man your good….grizzman


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


Congrats on the possibility of a new saw. I would love to hear your thoughts on the saw, so I hope you get it 
Good luck with your computer!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


Hi MsN and Grizzman!

Well, askin' ain't gettin' as the saying goes! I guess it is just a shot. I do have a lot of people asking me which saw that I recommend so it would be nice to have a comparison. Who know, though. Times are really tough and I am sure they just don't give saws away without a lot of scrutiny. I had to fill out several forms for the request and also put references. But I feel that I am a fair candidate because I do get exposure and talk to lots of people in the industry. We'll see . . . . .

I hope I didn't scare you on the hard drive. I just know that there are numerous problems with them. Thank goodness it was only my back ups that were on them. All I am suggesting is to read about them and make your own decision. It is really important to have a good and dependable back up I think.

It is hot here too! I'm not used to it at all. But we have the fans going and the kitties are all very docile.

I am part way done with the computer stuff and we are working on the site as iI speak. The backup should be fine since I have been playing roulette without one until now since May when the other one died. I just couldn't get one until now, but believe me it was a high priority. I will be relieved when everything is safe on two drives later on tonight! 

Stay cooooool!!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


For a hard drive for backup, look at something that is RAID 1 with hot-swappable drives. I picked up a cheap external LG drive from newegg that does the job and allows my spouse and I to have a low-cost shared drive.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


Shelia,

Western Digital is the BEST Brand to get as far as Storage means. I'd also Recommend Logitech for any Pointing and Input Device, such as Keyboards and Mice.

I had a Trackball Once from Logitech Company, I Paid $70.00 for it over 10 years ago, it just Went out a few years ago now and I was proud to say that everysince I purchased this item, I will NEVER Purchase a El Cheapo again.

I work on computers on the side from time to time. Not so much anymore cause I get Stiffed too many times. So I stick with my Scrollsaw and Beginning Woodworking!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day At The Office *
> 
> I don't know where to begin this morning. After being buried in paperwork and writing yesterday, I may be close to being tapped out (for the moment anyway). I think today's entry will be short and sweet so I can get back to finishing writing my patterns and get everything up on the site today. (I know - promises, promises!)
> 
> I spent most of the day writing pattern instructions. Although I don't really mind it that much, it does get to me after a while. It try to keep up, but when I am in the creative, production mode I don't like to slow down too much and break the rhythm. But writing that much at a time is always tedious at best. Many of the steps are the same and it takes a great deal of concentration to get things right.
> 
> In the middle of it all, I received an email reply from an inquiry I made to Delta regarding their new saw. They sent links to making a proposal to them as to sponsoring me with their new scroll saw so I could review it. That would be sweet, because my saw is about 12 years old. Although it works fine, it is getting older and it would be great to have a new one and use mine for a back up.
> 
> I use as DeWalt 788 saw. (It is the only saw DeWalt makes) At one time in Chicago, I had three saws - An RBI Hawk, a Heagner and the DeWalt. Even though the other two saws were close to $1000 US, my go to saw has been the DeWalt from the first day I got it. Ironically, I didn't have to pay for any of the three, as things were flourishing in the scroll saw industry and I was given the RBI and the DeWalt for working with the companies and I did a show that the magazine sponsored and demoed on the Heagner and the owner of the company said I sold so many saws for him (I sent people who were interested to his booth) that he gave me that as a demo.
> 
> The other two are excellent saws, but for many reasons, I have always liked the DeWalt better. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I loved the ease of changing the blade, the size of the table and the precision and lack of vibration. At less than half the cost of the others when on sale, it is the way to go I feel. I wound up giving the other two away in near-new condition when I came here from Chicago.
> 
> Now Delta (who is owned by the same company as DeWalt) came up with a new saw which is very similar to the DW788. Critics say that they just painted the yellow saw gray. But a few years ago, DeWalt had begun having the saw made in China I believe and people were saying the quality declined. My saw was pre-China made, so it is difficult for me to complain. I wonder where this new one is made? I also want to see the differences between this one and the 788. I mean, why would a company produce a near-identical product under a different wrapper? So I inquired and got this form to fill out and who knows? Maybe they will send me a saw to test and review. It could be fun and you can bet that if I do receive one I will post a review here. I am very curious to see what, if any upgrades there are on it. After all, I have customers ask me all the time to recommend which saw is best. I know that the Excalibur is a wonderful machine from what I have heard, but the price tag is over $1000 and that is pretty steep - especially for someone just testing the waters.
> 
> I found that most of the lower priced saws have issues that can be very discouraging to someone new in scroll sawing. I hate to send them down that path because the level of frustration is usually high and people give up shortly after trying. But nearly $500 for the DeWalt is still nothing to sneeze at. There are many people who sell saws on Craig's list and ebay and I think you just have to get lucky if you are going that way. Garage sales are also a possibility, but again, you have to be lucky. Many times people bought the saws and for whatever reason never really used them (WE don't do that with any of OUR tools, do we??) Those are the best finds.
> 
> So we will have to see what comes of it and what they say. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> Other than than, programming, programming, programming today. I also am due for a full backup of everything. The new 2TB back up drive arrived yesterday (Western Digital - about $120) and after losing not one but TWO Seagate/Maxtor drives in the past year, I finally feel that I can back up my stuff onto something reliable (keep your fingers crossed!) Watch those Seagate/Maxtor drives if you have one - Google them and see what people are saying. I lost one after 8 months or so last October and the new one that they sent me crapped out again in the beginning of May. What a false sense of security! I read up on them and there are horror stories after horror stories as to their reliability and customer service. Yes, they are cheap, but what good are they if they don't work? That company is a prime example of getting too big too fast. They are marketed under many names too, so beware when you are looking. Ask who makes the internal components of your additional drives. My son has worked on computers as a programmer and networker since he left the nest and he highly recommends WD. Good enough for me.
> 
> So back to 'computerland' for me. I am going to post the ornament set next, as I didn't get to it yesterday. I hope you all have a good, productive day.


I also have heard great things about WD, Handi. I think it is the one to go with!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*All The Animals Are Fed and Happy!*

This was surely a busy week. It is quite rare when I get to say this, but "I seem to be quite caught up". All the animals are fed - the magazine has six projects/articles, the wholesalers have all the required material they need for their next catalogs, the site is all changed and up and running with everything new (although it was brought to my attention that there is a glitch in one of the tables that needs tending this morning), even my facebook page is updated. It is one of those rare moments when all the stars and sun lines up correctly and there are no screaming deadlines. Am I jinxing myself by bragging? Time to take a breath!

I was going to take at least part of the day to visit some friends who have a place on a little lake. It has been hot and sticky here all week and I was looking forward to laying in the sun or taking the canoe out for a paddle. But as I look outside, it is literally pouring rain.  The gathering was contingent on the weather, as their place is not large and too many people in an enclosed area on a warm day wouldn't be much fun for anyone. But it is only 7am and we will just play it by ear. What will be will be. Personally, I wouldn't mind just puttering around here all day and doing little. I am really tired and I feel as if I just finished running a marathon. The cool air is very welcome here and the sound of the rain falling is almost intoxicating. I can think of worse ways to spend the day.

For those of you who have expressed an interest in Intarsia, I am offering a small gift tag patter for free download on my site. Although it is segmentation, which is a bit easier than intarsia, I think it is a good way to get your feet wet with the process and makes a nice little gift (or you can enlarge it to make a plaque). I hope those of you who are on the fence regarding this type of woodworking will take a look at it and consider giving it a try. I think it is a lot of fun and the results are quite nice. I am already thinking of doing a tutorial article on segmentation. I think that would help encourage others who are afraid of it to give it a go. Below is the picture of the finished project:

Snowman Download


From Free Download

I always welcome any and all feedback on the pattern too, as it helps me see more clearly if I am on the right track in my explanations of things. Any thoughts as always are greatly appreciated.

I hope to spend what part of the day that I am here reorganizing and getting everything backed up (and hopefully filling some orders!) I already woke up to a couple of orders, which is a good sign. I want to recheck and re-proof everything too, as I am certain there must be some little errors here and there with the quantity of paperwork and instructions I finished. Nothing should be major though, as I read through everything in the past couple of days. It will just be different to do so without a clock ticking next to me.

I have the mailing list issue ironed out for the mean time. I created two categories of customers ("A" and "B") and since I had almost 800 names on my list, I divided them in half. As I said before, Google allows only 500 emails per day, so the 400 cap on them is well under the limit and allows me to do my own correspondence without the danger of going over the 500 mark. I just emailed group A yesterday and will email group B today. It took a couple of hours to organize and re-categorize everyone, but now it will be easy to keep in order. As the list grows, I will just add more groups and work with it that way. Problem solved 

Oh, and I also want to get the nativity ornament project posted here. It will be doing that right after this. I have put all the ornament sets on sale for a 'Christmas in July' event on the site and have sold a couple of sets already, along with the Inspirational ones. That is a good sign.

So with that said, I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. I am already planning on a new batch of things to draw and I still have a special project I can now spend some time on. Rain or shine, it will be a good one for sure.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *All The Animals Are Fed and Happy!*
> 
> This was surely a busy week. It is quite rare when I get to say this, but "I seem to be quite caught up". All the animals are fed - the magazine has six projects/articles, the wholesalers have all the required material they need for their next catalogs, the site is all changed and up and running with everything new (although it was brought to my attention that there is a glitch in one of the tables that needs tending this morning), even my facebook page is updated. It is one of those rare moments when all the stars and sun lines up correctly and there are no screaming deadlines. Am I jinxing myself by bragging? Time to take a breath!
> 
> I was going to take at least part of the day to visit some friends who have a place on a little lake. It has been hot and sticky here all week and I was looking forward to laying in the sun or taking the canoe out for a paddle. But as I look outside, it is literally pouring rain.  The gathering was contingent on the weather, as their place is not large and too many people in an enclosed area on a warm day wouldn't be much fun for anyone. But it is only 7am and we will just play it by ear. What will be will be. Personally, I wouldn't mind just puttering around here all day and doing little. I am really tired and I feel as if I just finished running a marathon. The cool air is very welcome here and the sound of the rain falling is almost intoxicating. I can think of worse ways to spend the day.
> 
> For those of you who have expressed an interest in Intarsia, I am offering a small gift tag patter for free download on my site. Although it is segmentation, which is a bit easier than intarsia, I think it is a good way to get your feet wet with the process and makes a nice little gift (or you can enlarge it to make a plaque). I hope those of you who are on the fence regarding this type of woodworking will take a look at it and consider giving it a try. I think it is a lot of fun and the results are quite nice. I am already thinking of doing a tutorial article on segmentation. I think that would help encourage others who are afraid of it to give it a go. Below is the picture of the finished project:
> 
> Snowman Download
> 
> 
> From Free Download
> 
> I always welcome any and all feedback on the pattern too, as it helps me see more clearly if I am on the right track in my explanations of things. Any thoughts as always are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I hope to spend what part of the day that I am here reorganizing and getting everything backed up (and hopefully filling some orders!) I already woke up to a couple of orders, which is a good sign. I want to recheck and re-proof everything too, as I am certain there must be some little errors here and there with the quantity of paperwork and instructions I finished. Nothing should be major though, as I read through everything in the past couple of days. It will just be different to do so without a clock ticking next to me.
> 
> I have the mailing list issue ironed out for the mean time. I created two categories of customers ("A" and "B") and since I had almost 800 names on my list, I divided them in half. As I said before, Google allows only 500 emails per day, so the 400 cap on them is well under the limit and allows me to do my own correspondence without the danger of going over the 500 mark. I just emailed group A yesterday and will email group B today. It took a couple of hours to organize and re-categorize everyone, but now it will be easy to keep in order. As the list grows, I will just add more groups and work with it that way. Problem solved
> 
> Oh, and I also want to get the nativity ornament project posted here. It will be doing that right after this. I have put all the ornament sets on sale for a 'Christmas in July' event on the site and have sold a couple of sets already, along with the Inspirational ones. That is a good sign.
> 
> So with that said, I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. I am already planning on a new batch of things to draw and I still have a special project I can now spend some time on. Rain or shine, it will be a good one for sure.


Thanks for reminding me, Sheila. Hadn't backed up my data, this week. Nice and simple way around the posting limit. Necessity being the mother of invention again.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *All The Animals Are Fed and Happy!*
> 
> This was surely a busy week. It is quite rare when I get to say this, but "I seem to be quite caught up". All the animals are fed - the magazine has six projects/articles, the wholesalers have all the required material they need for their next catalogs, the site is all changed and up and running with everything new (although it was brought to my attention that there is a glitch in one of the tables that needs tending this morning), even my facebook page is updated. It is one of those rare moments when all the stars and sun lines up correctly and there are no screaming deadlines. Am I jinxing myself by bragging? Time to take a breath!
> 
> I was going to take at least part of the day to visit some friends who have a place on a little lake. It has been hot and sticky here all week and I was looking forward to laying in the sun or taking the canoe out for a paddle. But as I look outside, it is literally pouring rain.  The gathering was contingent on the weather, as their place is not large and too many people in an enclosed area on a warm day wouldn't be much fun for anyone. But it is only 7am and we will just play it by ear. What will be will be. Personally, I wouldn't mind just puttering around here all day and doing little. I am really tired and I feel as if I just finished running a marathon. The cool air is very welcome here and the sound of the rain falling is almost intoxicating. I can think of worse ways to spend the day.
> 
> For those of you who have expressed an interest in Intarsia, I am offering a small gift tag patter for free download on my site. Although it is segmentation, which is a bit easier than intarsia, I think it is a good way to get your feet wet with the process and makes a nice little gift (or you can enlarge it to make a plaque). I hope those of you who are on the fence regarding this type of woodworking will take a look at it and consider giving it a try. I think it is a lot of fun and the results are quite nice. I am already thinking of doing a tutorial article on segmentation. I think that would help encourage others who are afraid of it to give it a go. Below is the picture of the finished project:
> 
> Snowman Download
> 
> 
> From Free Download
> 
> I always welcome any and all feedback on the pattern too, as it helps me see more clearly if I am on the right track in my explanations of things. Any thoughts as always are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I hope to spend what part of the day that I am here reorganizing and getting everything backed up (and hopefully filling some orders!) I already woke up to a couple of orders, which is a good sign. I want to recheck and re-proof everything too, as I am certain there must be some little errors here and there with the quantity of paperwork and instructions I finished. Nothing should be major though, as I read through everything in the past couple of days. It will just be different to do so without a clock ticking next to me.
> 
> I have the mailing list issue ironed out for the mean time. I created two categories of customers ("A" and "B") and since I had almost 800 names on my list, I divided them in half. As I said before, Google allows only 500 emails per day, so the 400 cap on them is well under the limit and allows me to do my own correspondence without the danger of going over the 500 mark. I just emailed group A yesterday and will email group B today. It took a couple of hours to organize and re-categorize everyone, but now it will be easy to keep in order. As the list grows, I will just add more groups and work with it that way. Problem solved
> 
> Oh, and I also want to get the nativity ornament project posted here. It will be doing that right after this. I have put all the ornament sets on sale for a 'Christmas in July' event on the site and have sold a couple of sets already, along with the Inspirational ones. That is a good sign.
> 
> So with that said, I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. I am already planning on a new batch of things to draw and I still have a special project I can now spend some time on. Rain or shine, it will be a good one for sure.


Isn't that a weird feeling? I always get a little lost when that happens. Good job!


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *All The Animals Are Fed and Happy!*
> 
> This was surely a busy week. It is quite rare when I get to say this, but "I seem to be quite caught up". All the animals are fed - the magazine has six projects/articles, the wholesalers have all the required material they need for their next catalogs, the site is all changed and up and running with everything new (although it was brought to my attention that there is a glitch in one of the tables that needs tending this morning), even my facebook page is updated. It is one of those rare moments when all the stars and sun lines up correctly and there are no screaming deadlines. Am I jinxing myself by bragging? Time to take a breath!
> 
> I was going to take at least part of the day to visit some friends who have a place on a little lake. It has been hot and sticky here all week and I was looking forward to laying in the sun or taking the canoe out for a paddle. But as I look outside, it is literally pouring rain.  The gathering was contingent on the weather, as their place is not large and too many people in an enclosed area on a warm day wouldn't be much fun for anyone. But it is only 7am and we will just play it by ear. What will be will be. Personally, I wouldn't mind just puttering around here all day and doing little. I am really tired and I feel as if I just finished running a marathon. The cool air is very welcome here and the sound of the rain falling is almost intoxicating. I can think of worse ways to spend the day.
> 
> For those of you who have expressed an interest in Intarsia, I am offering a small gift tag patter for free download on my site. Although it is segmentation, which is a bit easier than intarsia, I think it is a good way to get your feet wet with the process and makes a nice little gift (or you can enlarge it to make a plaque). I hope those of you who are on the fence regarding this type of woodworking will take a look at it and consider giving it a try. I think it is a lot of fun and the results are quite nice. I am already thinking of doing a tutorial article on segmentation. I think that would help encourage others who are afraid of it to give it a go. Below is the picture of the finished project:
> 
> Snowman Download
> 
> 
> From Free Download
> 
> I always welcome any and all feedback on the pattern too, as it helps me see more clearly if I am on the right track in my explanations of things. Any thoughts as always are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I hope to spend what part of the day that I am here reorganizing and getting everything backed up (and hopefully filling some orders!) I already woke up to a couple of orders, which is a good sign. I want to recheck and re-proof everything too, as I am certain there must be some little errors here and there with the quantity of paperwork and instructions I finished. Nothing should be major though, as I read through everything in the past couple of days. It will just be different to do so without a clock ticking next to me.
> 
> I have the mailing list issue ironed out for the mean time. I created two categories of customers ("A" and "B") and since I had almost 800 names on my list, I divided them in half. As I said before, Google allows only 500 emails per day, so the 400 cap on them is well under the limit and allows me to do my own correspondence without the danger of going over the 500 mark. I just emailed group A yesterday and will email group B today. It took a couple of hours to organize and re-categorize everyone, but now it will be easy to keep in order. As the list grows, I will just add more groups and work with it that way. Problem solved
> 
> Oh, and I also want to get the nativity ornament project posted here. It will be doing that right after this. I have put all the ornament sets on sale for a 'Christmas in July' event on the site and have sold a couple of sets already, along with the Inspirational ones. That is a good sign.
> 
> So with that said, I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. I am already planning on a new batch of things to draw and I still have a special project I can now spend some time on. Rain or shine, it will be a good one for sure.


I am impressed with your organization and being a hard worker. It is nice to see people like that. Enjoy you lay back day!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *All The Animals Are Fed and Happy!*
> 
> This was surely a busy week. It is quite rare when I get to say this, but "I seem to be quite caught up". All the animals are fed - the magazine has six projects/articles, the wholesalers have all the required material they need for their next catalogs, the site is all changed and up and running with everything new (although it was brought to my attention that there is a glitch in one of the tables that needs tending this morning), even my facebook page is updated. It is one of those rare moments when all the stars and sun lines up correctly and there are no screaming deadlines. Am I jinxing myself by bragging? Time to take a breath!
> 
> I was going to take at least part of the day to visit some friends who have a place on a little lake. It has been hot and sticky here all week and I was looking forward to laying in the sun or taking the canoe out for a paddle. But as I look outside, it is literally pouring rain.  The gathering was contingent on the weather, as their place is not large and too many people in an enclosed area on a warm day wouldn't be much fun for anyone. But it is only 7am and we will just play it by ear. What will be will be. Personally, I wouldn't mind just puttering around here all day and doing little. I am really tired and I feel as if I just finished running a marathon. The cool air is very welcome here and the sound of the rain falling is almost intoxicating. I can think of worse ways to spend the day.
> 
> For those of you who have expressed an interest in Intarsia, I am offering a small gift tag patter for free download on my site. Although it is segmentation, which is a bit easier than intarsia, I think it is a good way to get your feet wet with the process and makes a nice little gift (or you can enlarge it to make a plaque). I hope those of you who are on the fence regarding this type of woodworking will take a look at it and consider giving it a try. I think it is a lot of fun and the results are quite nice. I am already thinking of doing a tutorial article on segmentation. I think that would help encourage others who are afraid of it to give it a go. Below is the picture of the finished project:
> 
> Snowman Download
> 
> 
> From Free Download
> 
> I always welcome any and all feedback on the pattern too, as it helps me see more clearly if I am on the right track in my explanations of things. Any thoughts as always are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I hope to spend what part of the day that I am here reorganizing and getting everything backed up (and hopefully filling some orders!) I already woke up to a couple of orders, which is a good sign. I want to recheck and re-proof everything too, as I am certain there must be some little errors here and there with the quantity of paperwork and instructions I finished. Nothing should be major though, as I read through everything in the past couple of days. It will just be different to do so without a clock ticking next to me.
> 
> I have the mailing list issue ironed out for the mean time. I created two categories of customers ("A" and "B") and since I had almost 800 names on my list, I divided them in half. As I said before, Google allows only 500 emails per day, so the 400 cap on them is well under the limit and allows me to do my own correspondence without the danger of going over the 500 mark. I just emailed group A yesterday and will email group B today. It took a couple of hours to organize and re-categorize everyone, but now it will be easy to keep in order. As the list grows, I will just add more groups and work with it that way. Problem solved
> 
> Oh, and I also want to get the nativity ornament project posted here. It will be doing that right after this. I have put all the ornament sets on sale for a 'Christmas in July' event on the site and have sold a couple of sets already, along with the Inspirational ones. That is a good sign.
> 
> So with that said, I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. I am already planning on a new batch of things to draw and I still have a special project I can now spend some time on. Rain or shine, it will be a good one for sure.


Shiela,

I can never say that I've never done Segmentation before nor intarsia. I would, however, like to get into it someday. I've been thinking about exploring Chip Carving. Money is tight for me as well as everyone else I'm assuming, so the tools required will have to wait til I get some extra money.

These will be more things I can add to my Shop Store to try and earn a few extra bucks. Right now, only my orniments bring in just a little money during the christmas months and that's about it, I do get some local sales but not many.

Great Project, thanks.

Oh, I'm going to add your Website to my Woodworking list on my Blog, maybe I can get you a few more hits!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All The Animals Are Fed and Happy!*
> 
> This was surely a busy week. It is quite rare when I get to say this, but "I seem to be quite caught up". All the animals are fed - the magazine has six projects/articles, the wholesalers have all the required material they need for their next catalogs, the site is all changed and up and running with everything new (although it was brought to my attention that there is a glitch in one of the tables that needs tending this morning), even my facebook page is updated. It is one of those rare moments when all the stars and sun lines up correctly and there are no screaming deadlines. Am I jinxing myself by bragging? Time to take a breath!
> 
> I was going to take at least part of the day to visit some friends who have a place on a little lake. It has been hot and sticky here all week and I was looking forward to laying in the sun or taking the canoe out for a paddle. But as I look outside, it is literally pouring rain.  The gathering was contingent on the weather, as their place is not large and too many people in an enclosed area on a warm day wouldn't be much fun for anyone. But it is only 7am and we will just play it by ear. What will be will be. Personally, I wouldn't mind just puttering around here all day and doing little. I am really tired and I feel as if I just finished running a marathon. The cool air is very welcome here and the sound of the rain falling is almost intoxicating. I can think of worse ways to spend the day.
> 
> For those of you who have expressed an interest in Intarsia, I am offering a small gift tag patter for free download on my site. Although it is segmentation, which is a bit easier than intarsia, I think it is a good way to get your feet wet with the process and makes a nice little gift (or you can enlarge it to make a plaque). I hope those of you who are on the fence regarding this type of woodworking will take a look at it and consider giving it a try. I think it is a lot of fun and the results are quite nice. I am already thinking of doing a tutorial article on segmentation. I think that would help encourage others who are afraid of it to give it a go. Below is the picture of the finished project:
> 
> Snowman Download
> 
> 
> From Free Download
> 
> I always welcome any and all feedback on the pattern too, as it helps me see more clearly if I am on the right track in my explanations of things. Any thoughts as always are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I hope to spend what part of the day that I am here reorganizing and getting everything backed up (and hopefully filling some orders!) I already woke up to a couple of orders, which is a good sign. I want to recheck and re-proof everything too, as I am certain there must be some little errors here and there with the quantity of paperwork and instructions I finished. Nothing should be major though, as I read through everything in the past couple of days. It will just be different to do so without a clock ticking next to me.
> 
> I have the mailing list issue ironed out for the mean time. I created two categories of customers ("A" and "B") and since I had almost 800 names on my list, I divided them in half. As I said before, Google allows only 500 emails per day, so the 400 cap on them is well under the limit and allows me to do my own correspondence without the danger of going over the 500 mark. I just emailed group A yesterday and will email group B today. It took a couple of hours to organize and re-categorize everyone, but now it will be easy to keep in order. As the list grows, I will just add more groups and work with it that way. Problem solved
> 
> Oh, and I also want to get the nativity ornament project posted here. It will be doing that right after this. I have put all the ornament sets on sale for a 'Christmas in July' event on the site and have sold a couple of sets already, along with the Inspirational ones. That is a good sign.
> 
> So with that said, I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. I am already planning on a new batch of things to draw and I still have a special project I can now spend some time on. Rain or shine, it will be a good one for sure.


thanks Handi. I can also add a link on my site to your store, if you want. I don't make finished items for the most part and I don't mind listing things for sale on my links page. PM me with your information and I will be happy to add you in. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Random Thoughts and Stand-Up Nativity Set*

It is raining again and finally we are experiencing some cooler temperatures. It is a wonderful relief from the hot and humid weather we have had. It is still a bit humid, but the weather service shows this being the pattern for the week so there is some hope that it will begin to feel more comfortable shortly. I understand that others have it far worse than here. Being from Chicago and spending so many summers there with a 103 heat index, I should be used to the heat and humidity. But I think that this has been one of the warmest stretched since I arrived here in Nova Scotia six years ago. Usually, living so near the ocean we don't have that 'thickness' in the air that we have had recently. There are very few here that are equip with air-conditioning, which mortified me at first but I soon saw the need was not there. Mainly the stores and businesses are the only ones who have it, or those in medical need.

In any case, the heat rather slows me down. You can slap me, but my favorite seasons are still autumn and winter. I love the crisp, cool air of autumn and the serenity of winter. I don't mind the snow or the cold one bit. You can always put more clothes on if you are cold. If you are naked or near-naked and still hot, there isn't much you can do (without getting arrested, I guess). Maybe the autumn and winter of my life will be my favorite part of that too. You think? So far it looks to be heading that way. Perhaps I am just a slow learner, but it seems that things are finally in a direction that I am truly happy with. I am having fun and thoroughly enjoying my work, have wonderful family and friends, and am sitting here typing with a great cup of coffee and listening to Mozart (very quietly) while the three cats are all lounging around. It is a good way to spend a Sunday morning, that's for sure.

I had a nice time yesterday at my friends lake. We only spent a couple of hours there because there turned out to be a lot of activity from the website and sending out the notice and such. I love my customers and I love getting to know them through correspondence and giving them good customer service. It still amazes me how surprised people are to receive good service. I hope I never get too big to do that. I have noticed that recently, as I have grown that it is becoming more and more difficult for me to differentiate between new people. That is quite troubling to me. I want my business to grow, but it seems lately that there are lots and lots of people that ask me questions and such and I am having some trouble remembering each and every one.

I have a Facebook page for my business as well as a more personal one. The business one is for . . . .well business and it is more formal with introducing new products and sales and stuff like that. The personal one is where I keep in contact with many of the people I have actually met over the years in many countries. There is a group of my grade school friends that just got reacquainted over the past couple of months and it is wonderful to see where everyone wound up. One friend is living in Arizona and has wonderful pictures about his life. Another that just added me in yesterday is still in Chicago and working as a free-lance artist. His artwork is amazing. He complimented me on my own artwork and designing and I felt truly humbled by his comments, as he is so talented.

There is also my woodworking 'family' that I unfortunately lost touch with when I first moved to Nova Scotia. We used to be a group such as what I see here at Lumberjocks, and although they were from all over the country, we would attend several shows a year and meet up for the weekend and have a wonderful time. It was as if we were family. When I first moved out here, I terribly neglected them and I truly regret that. In the past six months or so, we have reconnected and talk back and forth through Facebook and it feels as if we are all together again. I have several friends who are also designers and I love to see their work and hear what they are up to with their lives. I know Facebook gets a bad rap sometimes, but I feel that if you use it properly and put the correct security settings, it can be a great asset. I also keep in touch with my children and their daily activities and my other friends through it and it is a wonderful way to keep up in this busy life. My longest time friend became a grandmother about two months ago and it has been wonderful to share that experience with her through the computer.

I love reading about people here, too. I feel as if I have made some new friends and have enjoyed sharing their creativity and company on this site. It is a great way to spend part of my day.

I received lots of positive feedback regarding the Nativity ornament set and that felt great. Someone talked about a stand-up set and I wanted to show you all the one I made. I actually made this first and it was the 'inspiration' for the ornaments. It is cut out of half inch Maple and I made one set to be finished naturally and the other I used acrylic paints and followed the scroll saw lines to paint them. Many of you know that I paint and love to teach painting and when things are fully under control in the woodworking part of my business, I want to produce painting patterns again too. In any case, here they are:

Wooden Nativity Set


From Nativity Set

Painted Version of the Nativity Set


From Nativity Set

I keep thinking that a set of these would look great on the 'lawn' of Lis's doll house for the holiday season. I don't know if they are 1/12th scale though. Hummm . . . . .

As with scroll sawing, I believe anyone can paint. I am dying to find a way to teach again, either in person or online. I have to be patient though and settle for little bits at a time. Ultimately I want to do some fine art painting again. I love painting wildlife and I haven't really painted a serious painting in the last couple of years. There are some examples of my work on my site on the Gallery page if you are interested. Showing them here wouldn't really be appropriate, but I am extremely proud of them. I am hoping that by the fall I will be able to devote some time to it. We will just have to see.

Well, I've rambled on long enough for today. I am finishing up the organization an back up process and should have a clean slate to start with tomorrow. (Oh - it will be Monday - one of my favorite days of the week!) Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## fineamerican

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts and Stand-Up Nativity Set*
> 
> It is raining again and finally we are experiencing some cooler temperatures. It is a wonderful relief from the hot and humid weather we have had. It is still a bit humid, but the weather service shows this being the pattern for the week so there is some hope that it will begin to feel more comfortable shortly. I understand that others have it far worse than here. Being from Chicago and spending so many summers there with a 103 heat index, I should be used to the heat and humidity. But I think that this has been one of the warmest stretched since I arrived here in Nova Scotia six years ago. Usually, living so near the ocean we don't have that 'thickness' in the air that we have had recently. There are very few here that are equip with air-conditioning, which mortified me at first but I soon saw the need was not there. Mainly the stores and businesses are the only ones who have it, or those in medical need.
> 
> In any case, the heat rather slows me down. You can slap me, but my favorite seasons are still autumn and winter. I love the crisp, cool air of autumn and the serenity of winter. I don't mind the snow or the cold one bit. You can always put more clothes on if you are cold. If you are naked or near-naked and still hot, there isn't much you can do (without getting arrested, I guess). Maybe the autumn and winter of my life will be my favorite part of that too. You think? So far it looks to be heading that way. Perhaps I am just a slow learner, but it seems that things are finally in a direction that I am truly happy with. I am having fun and thoroughly enjoying my work, have wonderful family and friends, and am sitting here typing with a great cup of coffee and listening to Mozart (very quietly) while the three cats are all lounging around. It is a good way to spend a Sunday morning, that's for sure.
> 
> I had a nice time yesterday at my friends lake. We only spent a couple of hours there because there turned out to be a lot of activity from the website and sending out the notice and such. I love my customers and I love getting to know them through correspondence and giving them good customer service. It still amazes me how surprised people are to receive good service. I hope I never get too big to do that. I have noticed that recently, as I have grown that it is becoming more and more difficult for me to differentiate between new people. That is quite troubling to me. I want my business to grow, but it seems lately that there are lots and lots of people that ask me questions and such and I am having some trouble remembering each and every one.
> 
> I have a Facebook page for my business as well as a more personal one. The business one is for . . . .well business and it is more formal with introducing new products and sales and stuff like that. The personal one is where I keep in contact with many of the people I have actually met over the years in many countries. There is a group of my grade school friends that just got reacquainted over the past couple of months and it is wonderful to see where everyone wound up. One friend is living in Arizona and has wonderful pictures about his life. Another that just added me in yesterday is still in Chicago and working as a free-lance artist. His artwork is amazing. He complimented me on my own artwork and designing and I felt truly humbled by his comments, as he is so talented.
> 
> There is also my woodworking 'family' that I unfortunately lost touch with when I first moved to Nova Scotia. We used to be a group such as what I see here at Lumberjocks, and although they were from all over the country, we would attend several shows a year and meet up for the weekend and have a wonderful time. It was as if we were family. When I first moved out here, I terribly neglected them and I truly regret that. In the past six months or so, we have reconnected and talk back and forth through Facebook and it feels as if we are all together again. I have several friends who are also designers and I love to see their work and hear what they are up to with their lives. I know Facebook gets a bad rap sometimes, but I feel that if you use it properly and put the correct security settings, it can be a great asset. I also keep in touch with my children and their daily activities and my other friends through it and it is a wonderful way to keep up in this busy life. My longest time friend became a grandmother about two months ago and it has been wonderful to share that experience with her through the computer.
> 
> I love reading about people here, too. I feel as if I have made some new friends and have enjoyed sharing their creativity and company on this site. It is a great way to spend part of my day.
> 
> I received lots of positive feedback regarding the Nativity ornament set and that felt great. Someone talked about a stand-up set and I wanted to show you all the one I made. I actually made this first and it was the 'inspiration' for the ornaments. It is cut out of half inch Maple and I made one set to be finished naturally and the other I used acrylic paints and followed the scroll saw lines to paint them. Many of you know that I paint and love to teach painting and when things are fully under control in the woodworking part of my business, I want to produce painting patterns again too. In any case, here they are:
> 
> Wooden Nativity Set
> 
> 
> From Nativity Set
> 
> Painted Version of the Nativity Set
> 
> 
> From Nativity Set
> 
> I keep thinking that a set of these would look great on the 'lawn' of Lis's doll house for the holiday season. I don't know if they are 1/12th scale though. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> As with scroll sawing, I believe anyone can paint. I am dying to find a way to teach again, either in person or online. I have to be patient though and settle for little bits at a time. Ultimately I want to do some fine art painting again. I love painting wildlife and I haven't really painted a serious painting in the last couple of years. There are some examples of my work on my site on the Gallery page if you are interested. Showing them here wouldn't really be appropriate, but I am extremely proud of them. I am hoping that by the fall I will be able to devote some time to it. We will just have to see.
> 
> Well, I've rambled on long enough for today. I am finishing up the organization an back up process and should have a clean slate to start with tomorrow. (Oh - it will be Monday - one of my favorite days of the week!) Have a great Sunday everyone!


That is a really nice touch on how you painted the Nativity characters. Is that just paint from a art supply store? Do you, or would you ever use milk paint in a small application? 
Nice Job!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts and Stand-Up Nativity Set*
> 
> It is raining again and finally we are experiencing some cooler temperatures. It is a wonderful relief from the hot and humid weather we have had. It is still a bit humid, but the weather service shows this being the pattern for the week so there is some hope that it will begin to feel more comfortable shortly. I understand that others have it far worse than here. Being from Chicago and spending so many summers there with a 103 heat index, I should be used to the heat and humidity. But I think that this has been one of the warmest stretched since I arrived here in Nova Scotia six years ago. Usually, living so near the ocean we don't have that 'thickness' in the air that we have had recently. There are very few here that are equip with air-conditioning, which mortified me at first but I soon saw the need was not there. Mainly the stores and businesses are the only ones who have it, or those in medical need.
> 
> In any case, the heat rather slows me down. You can slap me, but my favorite seasons are still autumn and winter. I love the crisp, cool air of autumn and the serenity of winter. I don't mind the snow or the cold one bit. You can always put more clothes on if you are cold. If you are naked or near-naked and still hot, there isn't much you can do (without getting arrested, I guess). Maybe the autumn and winter of my life will be my favorite part of that too. You think? So far it looks to be heading that way. Perhaps I am just a slow learner, but it seems that things are finally in a direction that I am truly happy with. I am having fun and thoroughly enjoying my work, have wonderful family and friends, and am sitting here typing with a great cup of coffee and listening to Mozart (very quietly) while the three cats are all lounging around. It is a good way to spend a Sunday morning, that's for sure.
> 
> I had a nice time yesterday at my friends lake. We only spent a couple of hours there because there turned out to be a lot of activity from the website and sending out the notice and such. I love my customers and I love getting to know them through correspondence and giving them good customer service. It still amazes me how surprised people are to receive good service. I hope I never get too big to do that. I have noticed that recently, as I have grown that it is becoming more and more difficult for me to differentiate between new people. That is quite troubling to me. I want my business to grow, but it seems lately that there are lots and lots of people that ask me questions and such and I am having some trouble remembering each and every one.
> 
> I have a Facebook page for my business as well as a more personal one. The business one is for . . . .well business and it is more formal with introducing new products and sales and stuff like that. The personal one is where I keep in contact with many of the people I have actually met over the years in many countries. There is a group of my grade school friends that just got reacquainted over the past couple of months and it is wonderful to see where everyone wound up. One friend is living in Arizona and has wonderful pictures about his life. Another that just added me in yesterday is still in Chicago and working as a free-lance artist. His artwork is amazing. He complimented me on my own artwork and designing and I felt truly humbled by his comments, as he is so talented.
> 
> There is also my woodworking 'family' that I unfortunately lost touch with when I first moved to Nova Scotia. We used to be a group such as what I see here at Lumberjocks, and although they were from all over the country, we would attend several shows a year and meet up for the weekend and have a wonderful time. It was as if we were family. When I first moved out here, I terribly neglected them and I truly regret that. In the past six months or so, we have reconnected and talk back and forth through Facebook and it feels as if we are all together again. I have several friends who are also designers and I love to see their work and hear what they are up to with their lives. I know Facebook gets a bad rap sometimes, but I feel that if you use it properly and put the correct security settings, it can be a great asset. I also keep in touch with my children and their daily activities and my other friends through it and it is a wonderful way to keep up in this busy life. My longest time friend became a grandmother about two months ago and it has been wonderful to share that experience with her through the computer.
> 
> I love reading about people here, too. I feel as if I have made some new friends and have enjoyed sharing their creativity and company on this site. It is a great way to spend part of my day.
> 
> I received lots of positive feedback regarding the Nativity ornament set and that felt great. Someone talked about a stand-up set and I wanted to show you all the one I made. I actually made this first and it was the 'inspiration' for the ornaments. It is cut out of half inch Maple and I made one set to be finished naturally and the other I used acrylic paints and followed the scroll saw lines to paint them. Many of you know that I paint and love to teach painting and when things are fully under control in the woodworking part of my business, I want to produce painting patterns again too. In any case, here they are:
> 
> Wooden Nativity Set
> 
> 
> From Nativity Set
> 
> Painted Version of the Nativity Set
> 
> 
> From Nativity Set
> 
> I keep thinking that a set of these would look great on the 'lawn' of Lis's doll house for the holiday season. I don't know if they are 1/12th scale though. Hummm . . . . .
> 
> As with scroll sawing, I believe anyone can paint. I am dying to find a way to teach again, either in person or online. I have to be patient though and settle for little bits at a time. Ultimately I want to do some fine art painting again. I love painting wildlife and I haven't really painted a serious painting in the last couple of years. There are some examples of my work on my site on the Gallery page if you are interested. Showing them here wouldn't really be appropriate, but I am extremely proud of them. I am hoping that by the fall I will be able to devote some time to it. We will just have to see.
> 
> Well, I've rambled on long enough for today. I am finishing up the organization an back up process and should have a clean slate to start with tomorrow. (Oh - it will be Monday - one of my favorite days of the week!) Have a great Sunday everyone!


I like and use DecoArt Americana acrylics, which are widely available and quite inexpensive. After trying many brands, I feel they are the best paint of this type on the market. I was a Delta Ceramcoat user for over ten years and in the last two years switched to DecoArt. Delta's quality and availability has really declined I am sorry to say. The DecoArt colors are so much more pigmented and a bit thicker than the others. I used to not like this characteristic, but I found that it is much easier to thin a paint down than cover something when there isn't enough pigment in it.

I am thinking of trying some applications in using the colors for stain. I have done this by 'washing' the colors on, but if you are doing larger pieces, there is the problem of consistency and overlap marks. I use SamaN water-based stains for many of my woodworking projects with color, and they are a wonderful product, but at over $8 for a small bottle they are quite expensive. I like to give alternatives using supplies that are readily available everywhere.

I haven't had much experience with milk paint, as I paint lots of smaller things and use the above mentioned. I bet they would look nice too, though, as I love how they look.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quiet Weekend*

Well, here we are with another weekend under our belts. It was a nice, quiet weekend though and I accomplished a lot. Nothing really exciting to talk about though. I got a really decent response on my site from the emailing that I sent and only one person asked (politely) to be removed from the list. I am happy to say that the number of customers that are on the mailing list increased by over 100 since the last time I emailed. That is great in the long term. The site, however hasn't shown any stats since Thursday. I guess it is a problem across the board, but it is another indication that it may be time to move to another service provider. Just the thought of redoing the entire site makes me cringe, however. There are over 400 products and it will be quite involved. For now, I will stay where I am.

I got my work and photos and reference pictures all in order and began my back up. It takes quite a while to do because it is over a network and quite a bit slower. I do have patterns backed up on disk, but that was a couple of months ago and at the rate I am producing new stuff, it isn't current. I will spend most of today transferring files I expect.

The only other significant (sort of) news is that I saw a great movie last night. It was called "The Soloist". it was about Los Angeles journalist (Robert Downey Jr.) befriends a homeless Julliard-trained musician (Jamie Foxx), while looking for a new article for the paper. It was an amazing story that apparently was based on true-life. It really touched me.

So for today, I don't have much to write about that is of interest. I am, however beginning new project(s) and will be drawing and hopefully cutting either by tonight or tomorrow and have more wood-related stuff to talk about.

It is odd being in this 'caught up' phase. It is quite rare for me and somewhat unsettling. I guess this is where self-motivation comes into play. Once I start though, I think that I will be rolling again It is a good time to catch up and read on all the other blogs and work here on the site, too.

Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Quiet Weekend*
> 
> Well, here we are with another weekend under our belts. It was a nice, quiet weekend though and I accomplished a lot. Nothing really exciting to talk about though. I got a really decent response on my site from the emailing that I sent and only one person asked (politely) to be removed from the list. I am happy to say that the number of customers that are on the mailing list increased by over 100 since the last time I emailed. That is great in the long term. The site, however hasn't shown any stats since Thursday. I guess it is a problem across the board, but it is another indication that it may be time to move to another service provider. Just the thought of redoing the entire site makes me cringe, however. There are over 400 products and it will be quite involved. For now, I will stay where I am.
> 
> I got my work and photos and reference pictures all in order and began my back up. It takes quite a while to do because it is over a network and quite a bit slower. I do have patterns backed up on disk, but that was a couple of months ago and at the rate I am producing new stuff, it isn't current. I will spend most of today transferring files I expect.
> 
> The only other significant (sort of) news is that I saw a great movie last night. It was called "The Soloist". it was about Los Angeles journalist (Robert Downey Jr.) befriends a homeless Julliard-trained musician (Jamie Foxx), while looking for a new article for the paper. It was an amazing story that apparently was based on true-life. It really touched me.
> 
> So for today, I don't have much to write about that is of interest. I am, however beginning new project(s) and will be drawing and hopefully cutting either by tonight or tomorrow and have more wood-related stuff to talk about.
> 
> It is odd being in this 'caught up' phase. It is quite rare for me and somewhat unsettling. I guess this is where self-motivation comes into play. Once I start though, I think that I will be rolling again It is a good time to catch up and read on all the other blogs and work here on the site, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


glad to hear you had a great weekend…being caught up lets you have more thinking time for new projects and going forward with them….have a great day sheila…im off to get a few supplies for the shop myself….and maybe buying a little exotic wood today…ye haw…..a good day to make sawdust….....grizz


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Quiet Weekend*
> 
> Well, here we are with another weekend under our belts. It was a nice, quiet weekend though and I accomplished a lot. Nothing really exciting to talk about though. I got a really decent response on my site from the emailing that I sent and only one person asked (politely) to be removed from the list. I am happy to say that the number of customers that are on the mailing list increased by over 100 since the last time I emailed. That is great in the long term. The site, however hasn't shown any stats since Thursday. I guess it is a problem across the board, but it is another indication that it may be time to move to another service provider. Just the thought of redoing the entire site makes me cringe, however. There are over 400 products and it will be quite involved. For now, I will stay where I am.
> 
> I got my work and photos and reference pictures all in order and began my back up. It takes quite a while to do because it is over a network and quite a bit slower. I do have patterns backed up on disk, but that was a couple of months ago and at the rate I am producing new stuff, it isn't current. I will spend most of today transferring files I expect.
> 
> The only other significant (sort of) news is that I saw a great movie last night. It was called "The Soloist". it was about Los Angeles journalist (Robert Downey Jr.) befriends a homeless Julliard-trained musician (Jamie Foxx), while looking for a new article for the paper. It was an amazing story that apparently was based on true-life. It really touched me.
> 
> So for today, I don't have much to write about that is of interest. I am, however beginning new project(s) and will be drawing and hopefully cutting either by tonight or tomorrow and have more wood-related stuff to talk about.
> 
> It is odd being in this 'caught up' phase. It is quite rare for me and somewhat unsettling. I guess this is where self-motivation comes into play. Once I start though, I think that I will be rolling again It is a good time to catch up and read on all the other blogs and work here on the site, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


I don't know what kind of host you are using now, but I switched last year to DreamHost, which was been *amazing* in their service… AND I was able to port over everything so that I didn't have to set it back up again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quiet Weekend*
> 
> Well, here we are with another weekend under our belts. It was a nice, quiet weekend though and I accomplished a lot. Nothing really exciting to talk about though. I got a really decent response on my site from the emailing that I sent and only one person asked (politely) to be removed from the list. I am happy to say that the number of customers that are on the mailing list increased by over 100 since the last time I emailed. That is great in the long term. The site, however hasn't shown any stats since Thursday. I guess it is a problem across the board, but it is another indication that it may be time to move to another service provider. Just the thought of redoing the entire site makes me cringe, however. There are over 400 products and it will be quite involved. For now, I will stay where I am.
> 
> I got my work and photos and reference pictures all in order and began my back up. It takes quite a while to do because it is over a network and quite a bit slower. I do have patterns backed up on disk, but that was a couple of months ago and at the rate I am producing new stuff, it isn't current. I will spend most of today transferring files I expect.
> 
> The only other significant (sort of) news is that I saw a great movie last night. It was called "The Soloist". it was about Los Angeles journalist (Robert Downey Jr.) befriends a homeless Julliard-trained musician (Jamie Foxx), while looking for a new article for the paper. It was an amazing story that apparently was based on true-life. It really touched me.
> 
> So for today, I don't have much to write about that is of interest. I am, however beginning new project(s) and will be drawing and hopefully cutting either by tonight or tomorrow and have more wood-related stuff to talk about.
> 
> It is odd being in this 'caught up' phase. It is quite rare for me and somewhat unsettling. I guess this is where self-motivation comes into play. Once I start though, I think that I will be rolling again It is a good time to catch up and read on all the other blogs and work here on the site, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


OOOhhh, Grizzman! you have to let us know what you got! Whatcha going to make with it?

Lis - I don't think it will be that easy because of the stupid template we are on. All the coding is on their plate and anything that we did that had to deviate from the template had to be overridden in the coding. So for now, I am just hanging in there. But I copied the name down (and may ask you later!) for when I am ready to switch.  Hope you had a great day!


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *Quiet Weekend*
> 
> Well, here we are with another weekend under our belts. It was a nice, quiet weekend though and I accomplished a lot. Nothing really exciting to talk about though. I got a really decent response on my site from the emailing that I sent and only one person asked (politely) to be removed from the list. I am happy to say that the number of customers that are on the mailing list increased by over 100 since the last time I emailed. That is great in the long term. The site, however hasn't shown any stats since Thursday. I guess it is a problem across the board, but it is another indication that it may be time to move to another service provider. Just the thought of redoing the entire site makes me cringe, however. There are over 400 products and it will be quite involved. For now, I will stay where I am.
> 
> I got my work and photos and reference pictures all in order and began my back up. It takes quite a while to do because it is over a network and quite a bit slower. I do have patterns backed up on disk, but that was a couple of months ago and at the rate I am producing new stuff, it isn't current. I will spend most of today transferring files I expect.
> 
> The only other significant (sort of) news is that I saw a great movie last night. It was called "The Soloist". it was about Los Angeles journalist (Robert Downey Jr.) befriends a homeless Julliard-trained musician (Jamie Foxx), while looking for a new article for the paper. It was an amazing story that apparently was based on true-life. It really touched me.
> 
> So for today, I don't have much to write about that is of interest. I am, however beginning new project(s) and will be drawing and hopefully cutting either by tonight or tomorrow and have more wood-related stuff to talk about.
> 
> It is odd being in this 'caught up' phase. It is quite rare for me and somewhat unsettling. I guess this is where self-motivation comes into play. Once I start though, I think that I will be rolling again It is a good time to catch up and read on all the other blogs and work here on the site, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


Glad to hear you hit the caught up stage, use this time to take a much deserved short breather after the hecticness of making the deadlines that have been sucking up all of your time and energy.


----------



## scrollgirl

*. . . . And We're Off! *

Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.

There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.

So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.

But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.

Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)

Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.

"Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda

I love that quote.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path.

Oh goodness, I know exactly what you mean here. It's hard, but worth it if you just keep going. I've had some very difficult times recently and people I know have asked how I "can keep doing it". I tell them "I removed quitting as an option" - they think it's overly simplistic, but I think you understand how it isn't at all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


It's not over simplistic, Lis! I believe that sometimes the most complex problems have the simplest answers. I learned this from a very smart woman whom I only met a few years ago. I think that one of our most effective methods of achieving our goals is to filter out the negative and poisonous influences in our lives. I realize that it is easier said than done many times (I know this from experience) but when we finally make it to the other side, we look back in wonderment at why we let it affect us in the first place.

In my own recent hardships that occurred in my life, people would say to me "I don't know how you stand it? I couldn't!" and it got to the point when their comments would almost really aggravate me. After all, what choice did I have? You are right, quitting is *not* an option.

Did you ever notice how surrounding yourself with positive people makes you feel more positive about yourself? The same is true with negative people. Another saying my friend taught me was "We follow where we focus". If we want to attract positive and good things in our lives and have good things happen, we need to focus on the positive and surround ourselves supportive people and rid ourselves of the poison in our lives. It really does work!

I guess that is enough philosophy for the afternoon! Back to drawing!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


to start a busyness isn´t that hard but to survive the first 7 years 
and still want to work 16-18 hours a day for peanuts is hard
the people who start a busyness and think the money is rolling now
and they can work only a 1/3 of what they did before don´t survive very long
as we said here in Denmark , if you don´t like to work and want to do it
20 hours a day 7 days a week for the 1/4 of what your paycheck is now
then don´t do it

and from the little I know you now from your blogs I know you have succes
and will survive many years from now
you just have to learn to relax a little from time to time 

best thoughts from Ærø
Dennis


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


You two ladies have been writing some excellent words!! Thanks Sheila and Lis. Don't mind if there is more "Philosophy" from the two of you….


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


Oh man, that is so very true, too! Attitude matters so much. I recently rid myself of a few "toxic" people - the sort that were constantly bringing me down, complaining, lamenting, etc. It *immediately* made my days better, more productive.

I then found out that the same people were then complaining that I decided to move myself away from them, and that I only concerned myself with .. myself. Just reaffirmed my decision that it is better to keep positive people around you.

That "pink cloud" does kind of exist, if you want it to


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


*Shelia*, Maybe I'm just lucky, but I wake up feeling that way most every day. Paul Harvey once reported it is very rare for some one to wake up in a good mood everyday and stay that way all day. I do it not only, day after day but year after year. The only exception being when I was overdosed on Topamax and during my recovery period.

*Dennis*, When I was starting in the mid 80s, banks told me they didn't want to know contractors, restaurants or fisherman exist until they have been in business 5 years. I told them I wouldn't need them in 5 years and I didn't. I have always financed everything out of my own pocket. Couldn't see any reason to change after 5 years ;-))

*Lis*, I found at the 3 year mark I was fed up and talked about giving business up and getting a real job. At about the 4 year mark, I decided I may as well quit talking about it because I wasn't going to do it anyway ;-)) Even in the bleakest of circumstances, I never doubted my ability to handle the situation. Even when I was OD'd on Topamax and totally disabled, I knew I could rebuild after we fired the doctors. The second time is a lot easier without any doubts in your mind!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


I feel very proud and privileged to be within such a supportive group. I found that there are very few people who have never wanted or tried to have their own businesses that really understand what drives us. It is especially difficult when people close to you are the ones being so negative and judge you as to how much money you make at any given moment. There are those who even try to break down your pay to an hourly wage, in which they usually come up with a pittance. It is as if they value you as a person *only* by your net worth.

Those same people are usually the ones when things are successful that are first in line to pat you on the back and reap the benefits of your work. The entire process of what made you successful in the first place and the months and usually years of work that got you to that point are totally lost on them. And God forbid that the business takes a downward turn! They are right back to chirping in your ear how you should do something else, something more stable. Those are the most dangerous people because they are like chameleons, changing their colors to fit in and remain in the picture and advise us "for our own good".

That is an example of Toxic people I was referring to. There are many other types I am sure. The more you let them in your life, the more their negativity can wear on your soul. Soon it damages your dreams and ambitions to the point where you start to think that maybe they are right and you should give up, but you know you don't want to because you will lose part of yourself.

Lis - you hang in there too! It is great to hear from so many others who try to support our dreams and lift our spirit, yet give helpful and practical advice and answers to help us succeed and help us make them come true. I am sure that you receive many personal messages, as I do, as well as the public support here in the messages from people like that who are cheering for you and see how gifted you are and want to see you succeed. This is a wonderful environment for creative people and I think that is why this site is so strong.

Topamax - Call me a fool, but I LIKE waking up and being happy every day! Some days I can classify it as almost 'giddy'. My kids are safe and happy, I love my job, I have a roof over my head and I have so many wonderful, genuine friends in many countries that I get to share things with and visit with every single day. And I have my health. What more is there? I know many people who have money who are miserable. I wouldn't change places with them for anything. When I get to the point where I will be in a better financial place, it will be the cherry on the top of the sundae for me. (the sundae is still good without the cherry, though!)

Thanks again everyone for your support and friendship.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


Oh and Dennis - Are you familiar with the band 'Within Temptation'? They are from Denmark and have an awesome sound. I have been a fan of them for a couple of years, although it is difficult to find their stuff here sometimes. I am fortunate enough to have a concert of theirs on disk called "Black Symphony" in which they perform with the Metropole Orchestra and the Pa'dam Choir. I think it was from 2008. In any case, it is really good. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


Sheila I´m sorry that I have to confess that I don´t know them
before my first accident in 1981 I was part time prof. DJ and could name
nealy all music history back into the fourty´s and reconise it when I hear it
all of that was gone by the accident but stil I cuold reconise the music when I hear it
but after the second accident 1992-3 (see can´t even remember it now  )
I can only hear I have heard the music before but not who and why and when/witch year
and now I switch more and more over to classic when I want to hear a speciel piece
funny how lifes goes, still lissen to alot of modern in the radio when I drive
but those I can´t reconise when I hear them again , sad becourse I know I have had
alot experience from the music times , but don´t have the memeries of it

sorry that was a side rant , I promise you Sheila I will see what I can find out and 
listen to them , then we will see if I like them, but I will see if I can find something for you

take care Sheila

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . . And We're Off! *
> 
> Did you ever wake up and just *know* it was going to be a good day? I love when that happens! I feel like that today. (And, no. I don't think I am "jinxing" myself. I don't believe in that - although I do believe somewhat in Karma) Yesterday was a great day. There was no particular reason, but things just went according to plan - and then some. I got all my files in order and backed up on the new drive, I filled some orders, I made contact with the two companies that are going to supply my friend for the painting class at the woodworking show and I caught up with some friends that I haven't talked to in a long while. (In one case, it has been literally *years*) I even caught up on all my email and made an incredible batch of chili (Yes - I had a craving even though it was 80 degrees!) I guess every day doesn't have to have a show of new items to mean we have accomplished something.
> 
> There is something so refreshing about having things in order and a clean slate to work from. After the past couple of weeks where it seemed that every direction I turned was another deadline, it exhilarating to be able to do these everyday things and not feel guilty or anxiety that I should be in another place doing something else. Sometimes it can be like a juggling act where I am spinning ten plates and trying my best not to let any one of them fall. Although I love to be pushed by deadlines and such, there comes a time when it does get to be a lot and I do become overwhelmed. I guess the trick is to not let everything pile up and stay on top of things when I have to. Pacing is the key to success.
> 
> So it will be the next few weeks that will be a self-test and I will see what I am really made of. I guess this is a crossroad that many self-employed people find themselves at quite often in their careers. It's summer. It's nice out. There is so much to see and do. It would be very easy to play 'hooky' and fool around.
> 
> But I worked too long and hard to get to this point. I like being in this comfortable spot. So much so that I don't want to backslide to where I was several months ago. Now is the time to really kick it into gear and produce. I think that will make the difference in my work and my company. My idea book is far from empty and I actually even dreamed of some new designs. That is like working overtime and not even realizing it.
> 
> Owning your own business is just that way. Did you ever notice that the most successful business owners are NOT the ones on the golf course and taking vacations all the time? They are the hard working people who love their jobs and are happy doing it and work first for the satisfaction and then for the financial rewards. The successful people are the far-sighted ones who sometimes even in the bleakest circumstances know somehow in their hearts that there are better days ahead if they just keep on their path. (Gee! That sounds like the "pink cloud" neighborhood to me!)
> 
> Today I am drawing. I believe I may get to start cutting, too. I have some great ideas for more candle tray sets and so far they have been selling well on the site so I want to strike that iron while it is hot. I have probably 20 ideas for different ones and you will probably get sick of me showing the different varieties in them, but in my mind, they are pretty cool and I keep thinking of little ways to make them even more cool and somewhat different. Then there is also the (long) list of other projects ready to be born and so on and so on. It can all be overwhelming if I think of everything at once. I write them down so I can concentrate on the task at hand and don't have to worry about forgetting about them later on. It is good to have a stockpile of ideas. But for today, all I need is one.
> 
> "Take up one idea. Make that one idea your life - think of it, dream of it, live on that idea. Let the brain, muscles, nerves, every part of your body, be full of that idea, and just leave every other idea alone. This is the way to success, that is way great spiritual giants are produced." - Swami Vivekananda
> 
> I love that quote.


Hello - Hello - Hello

HEAR IS THE LASTET NEWS FROM THE MUSIC FRONT OF DENMARK SHEILA )

click here 
http://www.imusic.dk/page/search

and in the feelt (kunstner) you type Within Temptation
and clic at the bottom ( søg i kataloget )
and under there , there will come 39 different things with them
some of it is cd others are dvd and again others is combined

but I hope it help you
you can buy from the site but I think you can find it a lot cheaper
over there 
warning -warning if you deside to buy dvd s from europe beaware of there is
another standard here I can´t remember it but I think the name is pal2 but 
I´m not sure
you have to have a program like Power Dvd or similar on your computer
to play them
I use that program when I play american Dvds

good luck with your such Sheila

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*

I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.

I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .

This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.

For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.

I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:


From Leaf Candle Tray

Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:


From Leaf Candle Tray

The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.

I went ahead and merged the drawing:


From Leaf Candle Tray

When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.

So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.

So here is where I am at right now:


From Leaf Candle Tray

This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.

So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.

I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!

 Have a wonderful, creative day!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*
> 
> I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.
> 
> I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .
> 
> This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.
> 
> For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.
> 
> I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.
> 
> I went ahead and merged the drawing:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.
> 
> So here is where I am at right now:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.
> 
> So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.
> 
> I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!
> 
> Have a wonderful, creative day!


I really like seeing the process as you do it… thank you for sharing! It's neat to see how another artist thinks.


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*
> 
> I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.
> 
> I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .
> 
> This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.
> 
> For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.
> 
> I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.
> 
> I went ahead and merged the drawing:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.
> 
> So here is where I am at right now:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.
> 
> So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.
> 
> I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!
> 
> Have a wonderful, creative day!


Wow Sheila, that is quite the process you go through to create a scroll saw design. I never really thought about how much work it was, then again if it was easy everyone would be doing it. Thanks for sharing the process with us, I look forward to the next posting!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*
> 
> I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.
> 
> I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .
> 
> This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.
> 
> For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.
> 
> I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.
> 
> I went ahead and merged the drawing:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.
> 
> So here is where I am at right now:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.
> 
> So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.
> 
> I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!
> 
> Have a wonderful, creative day!


it is really interesting to see the process that you go through to create a pattern. All of your time shows up in your finished product. You have great designs.


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*
> 
> I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.
> 
> I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .
> 
> This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.
> 
> For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.
> 
> I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.
> 
> I went ahead and merged the drawing:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.
> 
> So here is where I am at right now:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.
> 
> So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.
> 
> I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!
> 
> Have a wonderful, creative day!


Thank you for showing us your design thought process. It will be interesting to see the finished result. I to am trying to come up with an idea for my new granddaughters dresser I am making for her. It is going to have a hidden compartment in it that is going to open by using a hand carved fairy house. No I am not a nut bar. I guess you are not the only one that has ideas running threw your head. Now that I figured out how I am going to do it, I need to get some sleep (4:00AM). I will do a blog when I get it done. Have a nice day.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*
> 
> I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.
> 
> I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .
> 
> This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.
> 
> For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.
> 
> I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.
> 
> I went ahead and merged the drawing:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.
> 
> So here is where I am at right now:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.
> 
> So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.
> 
> I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!
> 
> Have a wonderful, creative day!


Shelia,

I'd have to say I like the Second to the last Picture. The background and Leaf both are open. I seen what it was and it looks Great, it looks and feels like Fret work to me and that's what I like cutting most.

I like the last picture to, but I myself definatly like the other better.

I think maybe a Doillie border or something. And maybe take some Dark Walnut and Craft some Roman Numerals and Put a Clock insert in it and make it a Fall Clock lol.

Looks Great anyway.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Leaf Candle Tray . . . Almost There*
> 
> I made a great amount of progress in yesterday's design. Although I didn't get to start cutting, it was with good reason and I am well on my way to get there today. Sometimes in laying the foundation out for a project, things just don't come out exactly how we envisioned them. I see things in my head long before anyone ever sees them either on paper or in wood. I know what I want to accomplish, and because of how long I have been doing this it usually comes in the same neighborhood as I pictured. Some things need more adjustment however and it is more common than not that some things need to be revised. This project was no different.
> 
> I thought that it may be interesting to share some of that process here and let you see my thought process and reasoning when creating this design. ( I warn you though - inside my head can be a scary place!) So sit back and enjoy your mini-tour of the inside of my head . . . .
> 
> This project is the second in the series of candle trays and decorative charms that I will be designing. The snowflake tray was very well received and when I first envisioned the project, I definitely have a series of them that I want to do. I love to have the scent of candles on certain occasions and I realize that many, many others do also. Although the jar candle labels are nice, I wanted to make something that was decorative and unique and could be changed with each season. When I made the little fretwork dresser tray a month or so ago, my candle was sitting on my kitchen table and I noticed how nicely it fit on the tray. I guess that was when the bells and whistles went off and the idea was born.
> 
> For the leaf designs, I wanted something open and 'fret-like'. Leaves are wonderful to scroll and a great beginner project because of the curvy gracefulness and forgiving shape. After all, if you go off of the line here or there a little, who's to say that it is wrong? There is no set shape for a leaf.
> 
> I began with drawing up some different types of leaves in Illustrator. They are pretty basic, but I added vein lines and thought that it would give them an open appearance. This is just an example of a few:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Next, I arranged them in a circle the size of the tray border. It took some bending and maneuvering to get them to look good, but I did like the outcome somewhat:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The next step was to use Illustrator to add the framework and border and merge them together. (See, Lis - I use technology too!) I was having trouble deciding on the outside border. I think that it absolutely needs to be rounded over to give it a finished look, but I really didn't want a plain circle. I would have much preferred a natural shape that followed the leaves, but the logistics of that type of edge just wouldn't do right now. The curved edges are simply too sharp for the router, even with the smallest round over bit. I finally conceded that it needs to be round - at least for now - and I will address it again at the end of the project and see if it can be changed later.
> 
> I went ahead and merged the drawing:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I finally merged everything together, I was quite disappointed. Although the essence of my design was there, in looking at it, it looked like a complete mess. This was not an appealing design to me. It was way too chaotic and busy for my taste. You didn't just glance at it and think "leaves", you think more of "spaghetti". It took work to figure out what it was. (This was several hours into the drawing process, mind you!) I was a bit disappointed, but all was not lost. There are - as they say - more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> So I had to rethink things. With the pattern this way, everything was 'open' - both the leaves and the background. There was no contrast in the design which was needed to make it work. That left me with two choices: solid background and open leaves or solid leaves and open background. I thought about the choices very carefully. If I left the background solid and the leave open (with the vein lines scrolled in as in the first picture) not only would I lose the definition of the graceful edges of the leaves, but the veins would need to appear to be grid like because of the structure of the tray. I didn't feel comfortable about leaving them hanging and vein lines in leaves really don't go all the way from end to end in any particular leaf. Although this may look good in some applications, I didn't want this to be "cartoony" (I made up my own word!). So the answer was simple - I went with solid leaves on an open background and the veins were negative areas which are to be scrolled out. Not only is this simple to cut this way, but I believe it will also be the most attractive, allowing the graceful edges of the leaves to be predominant.
> 
> So here is where I am at right now:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is by no means a finished drawing yet! I pooped out at about 10:30 last night and plan on finishing it up today. You may notice that the leaves on the left side of the drawing are more defined and not as large as the leaves on the right side. I am in the process of reshaping everything to my liking and started at the top and am working my way around in a counter-clockwise direction refining the shapes until they are 'perfect'. I think this is a vast improvement over the original design. I colored it in with gray for now so I can picture it better, but when it is cut in wood, it will have a whole new appearance and life to it. I think I will use maple in this design, as I have a nice piece that I believe will be suitable for it.
> 
> So that is where it stands today. As always, I appreciate any comments or feedback. I still haven't decided on the edge, but I don't NOT like it as it is now, so I may just leave it as is. There will be several others in the series where I will be able to follow the interior design and it may be nice to have a variety. Also, I want it to be strong enough to stand up to daily usage. So this may be the best way after all.
> 
> I will have more pictures tomorrow of my progress. I think if all goes well I will be able to finish this off today. I can't wait to see how it works out!
> 
> Have a wonderful, creative day!


Another interesting idea. I can certainly do it the way you like also. I though it may be that people couldn't distinguish the leaves from each other possibly. But I may give it a try. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Successful Changes*

I woke up an hour early this morning from a dream. I am sorry to say that it wasn't a lovely dream about woodworking or designing or anything so creative. It was one of those startling dreams that shook you a bit so that you couldn't get back to sleep. I laid there for a while and I finally knew it was futile to try to get back to sleep and I gave up. Besides, just think of what I can do with this extra hour today. I'll look at it as a gift and we will go from there. 

The sun is just beginning to come up and it is so foggy outside I can't see across the road to the river. I did, however just see a hummingbird near the window. I was thinking that I must get a feeder for them by next year. Just think how the cats would enjoy that. At my friend's cabin, we have witnessed sometimes four at a time feeding. I had never even seen a live hummingbird prior to coming to Nova Scotia. I am sure they exist somewhere in the Chicago area, but not where that I was. They are fascinating to me and I love seeing them.

I bought the candle for the new tray yesterday. The candle I used for the snowflake was white and somehow it wouldn't do for the autumn ambiance that I want to create in my photograph. I purchased one that was a scent that I used to get when I lived in the states and the kids were growing up. When I opened the jar, I immediately was transported to that time in my life and the memories of those autumn mornings flooded back. Scents are like that sometimes. I believe I read that scent is the strongest trigger of memories of all our senses. I believe that. Although this is a candle I typically burned in the autumn (it is "Harvest" by Yankee Candles) I have the jar next to me on my table with the lid off and although I am not yet burning it, I am enjoying the memories and comforting feeling the faint smell brings. I'll allow myself this treat today, and then after the photos are taken later this morning, I will put it away until September or so. It will be like a box of fine chocolates that you take out at just the right moment to savor and enjoy. The anticipation brings as much pleasure as the experience.

As for the project - I am very pleased with the result I achieved. After my morning correspondence and work yesterday, I didn't get back to drawing until after 10 am. I picked at the design for a good two to three hours before I was really happy with it. I know they were only leaves, but I was looking for balance and gracefulness in their make up. I also decided to keep the border round, so I could rout it, but I did minimize it as much as I felt I could. Since you do the routing prior to the scroll work, you are able to come quite close without damaging things. This is something that I only recently discovered while designing and it triggers many other ideas for the future.

So by the time I prepared the board and got things laid out and got to routing and cutting, it was nearly 2pm. Actually it worked out fine though because it literally rained buckets the entire morning. I don't think I have seen rain so hard since I have moved here and even though I only had to route the inner and outer part of the frame of the tray, I really didn't want to do it inside the house (although once last winter I do confess to routing in the bathroom during a storm!). But by two, all was clear and everything was a go.

I am very happy with the look of the finished tray. Here is a picture of it after it was cut:


From Leaf Candle Tray

Now there is no sanding done yet, and you will see the finished pictures later on in my gallery, but at least you can see the balance and general make up of the design. Much better than the "spaghetti bowl" that I started with, don't you think?

I also cut several different leaf charms out of a similar color of 1/8" maple that I had here. I made four different ones this time and I am still mapping out in my mind how to display them nicely. I know there were only two snowflakes on the other jar but two leaves just didn't seem enough as they are so pretty and fun to do. I have some ideas though as to how to use them without them looking like too much.

Charms:


From Leaf Candle Tray

The more I think about it, the more I want to show two versions of this design. Of course, the natural maple will be nice. After it is sanded I will decide which finish to use on it. I don't really want to do oil because I also want to show a version of the leaves with a light wash of autumn colors - perhaps using acrylic paints. I don't really want to cut another version of this so I may take pictures of it natural and then if they look good, I can just go ahead and stain it and see. I don't want it circus-like though. I want it very subtle and muted so I need to tread carefully. The maple is somewhat dark to begin with, and I want to preserve the softness of the original color of the wood.

I purposely cut two sets of charm leaves for this reason. (See! This girl is thinking!) I will do my experimentation on the leaves and then be able to implement the technique on the tray. Hopefully all will go well again today and I will be able to wrap this up. I figure it will take much of the day to sand and finish everything. (In between I have a lot of other things to do) I promise to post pictures as soon as I am ready.

Besides . . . . I am already thinking of the next project and I am really excited about it. It is going to be so cool!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Successful Changes*
> 
> I woke up an hour early this morning from a dream. I am sorry to say that it wasn't a lovely dream about woodworking or designing or anything so creative. It was one of those startling dreams that shook you a bit so that you couldn't get back to sleep. I laid there for a while and I finally knew it was futile to try to get back to sleep and I gave up. Besides, just think of what I can do with this extra hour today. I'll look at it as a gift and we will go from there.
> 
> The sun is just beginning to come up and it is so foggy outside I can't see across the road to the river. I did, however just see a hummingbird near the window. I was thinking that I must get a feeder for them by next year. Just think how the cats would enjoy that. At my friend's cabin, we have witnessed sometimes four at a time feeding. I had never even seen a live hummingbird prior to coming to Nova Scotia. I am sure they exist somewhere in the Chicago area, but not where that I was. They are fascinating to me and I love seeing them.
> 
> I bought the candle for the new tray yesterday. The candle I used for the snowflake was white and somehow it wouldn't do for the autumn ambiance that I want to create in my photograph. I purchased one that was a scent that I used to get when I lived in the states and the kids were growing up. When I opened the jar, I immediately was transported to that time in my life and the memories of those autumn mornings flooded back. Scents are like that sometimes. I believe I read that scent is the strongest trigger of memories of all our senses. I believe that. Although this is a candle I typically burned in the autumn (it is "Harvest" by Yankee Candles) I have the jar next to me on my table with the lid off and although I am not yet burning it, I am enjoying the memories and comforting feeling the faint smell brings. I'll allow myself this treat today, and then after the photos are taken later this morning, I will put it away until September or so. It will be like a box of fine chocolates that you take out at just the right moment to savor and enjoy. The anticipation brings as much pleasure as the experience.
> 
> As for the project - I am very pleased with the result I achieved. After my morning correspondence and work yesterday, I didn't get back to drawing until after 10 am. I picked at the design for a good two to three hours before I was really happy with it. I know they were only leaves, but I was looking for balance and gracefulness in their make up. I also decided to keep the border round, so I could rout it, but I did minimize it as much as I felt I could. Since you do the routing prior to the scroll work, you are able to come quite close without damaging things. This is something that I only recently discovered while designing and it triggers many other ideas for the future.
> 
> So by the time I prepared the board and got things laid out and got to routing and cutting, it was nearly 2pm. Actually it worked out fine though because it literally rained buckets the entire morning. I don't think I have seen rain so hard since I have moved here and even though I only had to route the inner and outer part of the frame of the tray, I really didn't want to do it inside the house (although once last winter I do confess to routing in the bathroom during a storm!). But by two, all was clear and everything was a go.
> 
> I am very happy with the look of the finished tray. Here is a picture of it after it was cut:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Now there is no sanding done yet, and you will see the finished pictures later on in my gallery, but at least you can see the balance and general make up of the design. Much better than the "spaghetti bowl" that I started with, don't you think?
> 
> I also cut several different leaf charms out of a similar color of 1/8" maple that I had here. I made four different ones this time and I am still mapping out in my mind how to display them nicely. I know there were only two snowflakes on the other jar but two leaves just didn't seem enough as they are so pretty and fun to do. I have some ideas though as to how to use them without them looking like too much.
> 
> Charms:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I want to show two versions of this design. Of course, the natural maple will be nice. After it is sanded I will decide which finish to use on it. I don't really want to do oil because I also want to show a version of the leaves with a light wash of autumn colors - perhaps using acrylic paints. I don't really want to cut another version of this so I may take pictures of it natural and then if they look good, I can just go ahead and stain it and see. I don't want it circus-like though. I want it very subtle and muted so I need to tread carefully. The maple is somewhat dark to begin with, and I want to preserve the softness of the original color of the wood.
> 
> I purposely cut two sets of charm leaves for this reason. (See! This girl is thinking!) I will do my experimentation on the leaves and then be able to implement the technique on the tray. Hopefully all will go well again today and I will be able to wrap this up. I figure it will take much of the day to sand and finish everything. (In between I have a lot of other things to do) I promise to post pictures as soon as I am ready.
> 
> Besides . . . . I am already thinking of the next project and I am really excited about it. It is going to be so cool!


Lovely tray, Sheila.

The cats will enjoy what your feeder lures to it.

Good luck with the experimentation.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Successful Changes*
> 
> I woke up an hour early this morning from a dream. I am sorry to say that it wasn't a lovely dream about woodworking or designing or anything so creative. It was one of those startling dreams that shook you a bit so that you couldn't get back to sleep. I laid there for a while and I finally knew it was futile to try to get back to sleep and I gave up. Besides, just think of what I can do with this extra hour today. I'll look at it as a gift and we will go from there.
> 
> The sun is just beginning to come up and it is so foggy outside I can't see across the road to the river. I did, however just see a hummingbird near the window. I was thinking that I must get a feeder for them by next year. Just think how the cats would enjoy that. At my friend's cabin, we have witnessed sometimes four at a time feeding. I had never even seen a live hummingbird prior to coming to Nova Scotia. I am sure they exist somewhere in the Chicago area, but not where that I was. They are fascinating to me and I love seeing them.
> 
> I bought the candle for the new tray yesterday. The candle I used for the snowflake was white and somehow it wouldn't do for the autumn ambiance that I want to create in my photograph. I purchased one that was a scent that I used to get when I lived in the states and the kids were growing up. When I opened the jar, I immediately was transported to that time in my life and the memories of those autumn mornings flooded back. Scents are like that sometimes. I believe I read that scent is the strongest trigger of memories of all our senses. I believe that. Although this is a candle I typically burned in the autumn (it is "Harvest" by Yankee Candles) I have the jar next to me on my table with the lid off and although I am not yet burning it, I am enjoying the memories and comforting feeling the faint smell brings. I'll allow myself this treat today, and then after the photos are taken later this morning, I will put it away until September or so. It will be like a box of fine chocolates that you take out at just the right moment to savor and enjoy. The anticipation brings as much pleasure as the experience.
> 
> As for the project - I am very pleased with the result I achieved. After my morning correspondence and work yesterday, I didn't get back to drawing until after 10 am. I picked at the design for a good two to three hours before I was really happy with it. I know they were only leaves, but I was looking for balance and gracefulness in their make up. I also decided to keep the border round, so I could rout it, but I did minimize it as much as I felt I could. Since you do the routing prior to the scroll work, you are able to come quite close without damaging things. This is something that I only recently discovered while designing and it triggers many other ideas for the future.
> 
> So by the time I prepared the board and got things laid out and got to routing and cutting, it was nearly 2pm. Actually it worked out fine though because it literally rained buckets the entire morning. I don't think I have seen rain so hard since I have moved here and even though I only had to route the inner and outer part of the frame of the tray, I really didn't want to do it inside the house (although once last winter I do confess to routing in the bathroom during a storm!). But by two, all was clear and everything was a go.
> 
> I am very happy with the look of the finished tray. Here is a picture of it after it was cut:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Now there is no sanding done yet, and you will see the finished pictures later on in my gallery, but at least you can see the balance and general make up of the design. Much better than the "spaghetti bowl" that I started with, don't you think?
> 
> I also cut several different leaf charms out of a similar color of 1/8" maple that I had here. I made four different ones this time and I am still mapping out in my mind how to display them nicely. I know there were only two snowflakes on the other jar but two leaves just didn't seem enough as they are so pretty and fun to do. I have some ideas though as to how to use them without them looking like too much.
> 
> Charms:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I want to show two versions of this design. Of course, the natural maple will be nice. After it is sanded I will decide which finish to use on it. I don't really want to do oil because I also want to show a version of the leaves with a light wash of autumn colors - perhaps using acrylic paints. I don't really want to cut another version of this so I may take pictures of it natural and then if they look good, I can just go ahead and stain it and see. I don't want it circus-like though. I want it very subtle and muted so I need to tread carefully. The maple is somewhat dark to begin with, and I want to preserve the softness of the original color of the wood.
> 
> I purposely cut two sets of charm leaves for this reason. (See! This girl is thinking!) I will do my experimentation on the leaves and then be able to implement the technique on the tray. Hopefully all will go well again today and I will be able to wrap this up. I figure it will take much of the day to sand and finish everything. (In between I have a lot of other things to do) I promise to post pictures as soon as I am ready.
> 
> Besides . . . . I am already thinking of the next project and I am really excited about it. It is going to be so cool!


this is a wonderful project sheila, great job…i think these would be really nice to have about the home..and im looking forward to seeing the finished plate…i think scrollers out there would enjoy doing this…im going to give it a try myself later this fall..have a great day…grizz


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Successful Changes*
> 
> I woke up an hour early this morning from a dream. I am sorry to say that it wasn't a lovely dream about woodworking or designing or anything so creative. It was one of those startling dreams that shook you a bit so that you couldn't get back to sleep. I laid there for a while and I finally knew it was futile to try to get back to sleep and I gave up. Besides, just think of what I can do with this extra hour today. I'll look at it as a gift and we will go from there.
> 
> The sun is just beginning to come up and it is so foggy outside I can't see across the road to the river. I did, however just see a hummingbird near the window. I was thinking that I must get a feeder for them by next year. Just think how the cats would enjoy that. At my friend's cabin, we have witnessed sometimes four at a time feeding. I had never even seen a live hummingbird prior to coming to Nova Scotia. I am sure they exist somewhere in the Chicago area, but not where that I was. They are fascinating to me and I love seeing them.
> 
> I bought the candle for the new tray yesterday. The candle I used for the snowflake was white and somehow it wouldn't do for the autumn ambiance that I want to create in my photograph. I purchased one that was a scent that I used to get when I lived in the states and the kids were growing up. When I opened the jar, I immediately was transported to that time in my life and the memories of those autumn mornings flooded back. Scents are like that sometimes. I believe I read that scent is the strongest trigger of memories of all our senses. I believe that. Although this is a candle I typically burned in the autumn (it is "Harvest" by Yankee Candles) I have the jar next to me on my table with the lid off and although I am not yet burning it, I am enjoying the memories and comforting feeling the faint smell brings. I'll allow myself this treat today, and then after the photos are taken later this morning, I will put it away until September or so. It will be like a box of fine chocolates that you take out at just the right moment to savor and enjoy. The anticipation brings as much pleasure as the experience.
> 
> As for the project - I am very pleased with the result I achieved. After my morning correspondence and work yesterday, I didn't get back to drawing until after 10 am. I picked at the design for a good two to three hours before I was really happy with it. I know they were only leaves, but I was looking for balance and gracefulness in their make up. I also decided to keep the border round, so I could rout it, but I did minimize it as much as I felt I could. Since you do the routing prior to the scroll work, you are able to come quite close without damaging things. This is something that I only recently discovered while designing and it triggers many other ideas for the future.
> 
> So by the time I prepared the board and got things laid out and got to routing and cutting, it was nearly 2pm. Actually it worked out fine though because it literally rained buckets the entire morning. I don't think I have seen rain so hard since I have moved here and even though I only had to route the inner and outer part of the frame of the tray, I really didn't want to do it inside the house (although once last winter I do confess to routing in the bathroom during a storm!). But by two, all was clear and everything was a go.
> 
> I am very happy with the look of the finished tray. Here is a picture of it after it was cut:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Now there is no sanding done yet, and you will see the finished pictures later on in my gallery, but at least you can see the balance and general make up of the design. Much better than the "spaghetti bowl" that I started with, don't you think?
> 
> I also cut several different leaf charms out of a similar color of 1/8" maple that I had here. I made four different ones this time and I am still mapping out in my mind how to display them nicely. I know there were only two snowflakes on the other jar but two leaves just didn't seem enough as they are so pretty and fun to do. I have some ideas though as to how to use them without them looking like too much.
> 
> Charms:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I want to show two versions of this design. Of course, the natural maple will be nice. After it is sanded I will decide which finish to use on it. I don't really want to do oil because I also want to show a version of the leaves with a light wash of autumn colors - perhaps using acrylic paints. I don't really want to cut another version of this so I may take pictures of it natural and then if they look good, I can just go ahead and stain it and see. I don't want it circus-like though. I want it very subtle and muted so I need to tread carefully. The maple is somewhat dark to begin with, and I want to preserve the softness of the original color of the wood.
> 
> I purposely cut two sets of charm leaves for this reason. (See! This girl is thinking!) I will do my experimentation on the leaves and then be able to implement the technique on the tray. Hopefully all will go well again today and I will be able to wrap this up. I figure it will take much of the day to sand and finish everything. (In between I have a lot of other things to do) I promise to post pictures as soon as I am ready.
> 
> Besides . . . . I am already thinking of the next project and I am really excited about it. It is going to be so cool!


I think this project would really, really lend itself to playing with some exotic wood. Can you imagine those leaves in bloodwood, or even a mahogany?

I think acrylic would paint this and make it look really classy… I'd thin the acrylic out a lot and maybe just buff it on, instead of painting it on. that tends to make wood look really, really subtle and awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes the Lazy Way is More Work Then Anticipated (But We Learn Something)*

OK. This is getting scary. Do we only get so many good days in a given time period? Or are we really the masters of our own destiny? I am probably over-reacting, but I just really like when things work out like you want them to. I am kind of hoping that it is because thought and planning went into something that it turns out well. That gives us some sense of control. I would hate to think that it is only by chance.

So where were we? Ah, yes. The autumn leaf candle tray.

As I was sanding the tray and charms yesterday, I kept going over and over in my mind how to finish it. The more I thought about it, the more I knew I had to see it with some color on it. Although seeing so much beautiful naturally colored wood here on LJ's has really inspired me to focus on the natural color of wood, there is still the painter inside of me that wants to add something to the mix.

Over the years, I have been able to calm down the painter voice in my head quite a bit when it comes to woodworking. (yes - there are lots of voices!) I rarely paint anything solid and again, rarely paint any type of hard wood. (Notice though, I didn't say never!) I do believe that there are times when color is warranted in a project that nature didn't provide. Besides, my pile of fun and exotic wood is quite small and my friend Bernie's planer is down and I have no place to dress what little colored wood I have there. So I have to think very hard and carefully and work with the choices here at hand.

As far as the tray goes, I figured that I will take pictures of it before I added stain on it and then stain it and take another set of pictures. This way I would get double the mileage out of yesterday's cutting and not have to cut another set. Lazy you call it? I guess it could be interpreted that way by some 'black cloud dwellers" but here on the pink cloud I prefer to think of it as being thrifty. Not only am I saving the time it took to do this cutting (several hours) but also I am saving my precious wood that I have here for other purposes. Besides the little shop I have in Gilbert's Cove, I really have no outsource to sell my finished items at this point. They tend to get packed away in boxes and pile up pretty quickly - especially in the past year or so when I have really been producing.

Sanding is very therapeutic, I think. For the most part it doesn't take much concentration and really gives you a chance to be thoughtful. While I was sanding this tray, I kept going over and over in my mind as to how I would finish it and what products I would use. I had two points of interest:

1) However I finished it for the 'natural' look couldn't interfere with the subsequent staining or finishing product I was going to use.

2) Since this project was made to be reproduced by others, I needed to use products that are relatively inexpensive, suitable for the project and readily available to the general public.

The second point is something that I have learned to live with over the years, yet can be somewhat restrictive. I have to think quite globally when I design something because if the project is to be a success, I can't use obscure techniques or products that most people can't obtain. There is a whole different mentality when designing for others that I will go into in a future blog.

The first issue was quite real and took lots of thought. If I used oil on the tray for what I will call the 'natural version', it would mean that I needed to use an oil-based stain in coloring. I realize that oil based stains are the norm, and have their purpose, but I was thinking about five or so colors and there are few lines of colored stain that I have seen that offer the palette that I was thinking of. Those that do are very costly and for the tiny amount needed here, I didn't want people to invest a fortune in products. So that was out.

I have used and loved a line of water-based stain by a company called SamaN. The stains are water-based, odor free and environmentally safe. They come in over 30 colors and you can mix your own. I have used them on several segmentation projects with wonderful results, as they don't raise the grain of the wood and go on evenly without overlap marks. I have the entire set here in small bottles, but when I saw them at Home Depot they cost over $12 per bottle. I am thinking of five colors and only need a few drops of each, so you do the math. I think the investment would be far too much on a project this size for a customer to make.

Then it hit me. I work with a company called DecoArt and use their acrylic paints in all of my published projects that require acrylics. You probably have seen them at Michael's or other hobby stores. I used to work with one of their competitors for several years, but I found DecoArt's products to be superior and they are available world wide, which became even more important to me since I moved from the states. They have about 300 colors of acrylics which you can get on sale for about a dollar each and also have several 'mediums' to use with their paints for different applications. I looked in my stock and sure enough they had a product called "Staining and Antiquing Medium" which is a clear, gel-like substance that you add into the acrylic paints. I had my answer!

The only problem left was how to 'finish' the natural set so it looked good for the photograph. I didn't want anything to interfere with the stain, so spraying it or coating it with anything besides water-based product was out of the question. I finally got the idea to use the polishing wheel on the Dremel and went to town on the piece. It came out beautiful! The portion that I polished had a warm sheen to it that would photograph perfectly. I continued on.

Below is the finished natural tray and charms:


From Leaf Candle Tray

And a close up of the wood:


From Leaf Candle Tray

Although the wood is a bit lighter in color, you could still see the pretty grain in it and for the final photograph it looked fine, I think:


From Leaf Candle Tray

When I was sure the pictures came out OK and I was done with the natural finish, I moved ahead to the staining process. I picked five colors and TESTED them on a scrap of the same wood I used for the tray. This is really important because some of the colors looked very different on the maple than expected and some took a couple of attempts until I got the look I liked.

The stain was really incredible to work with. You simply put a dot on medium in the palette and added *up to* an equal amount of color. I started off a bit conservative, as I wanted the color to be really, really shear. You can always add more color if you want, but it is far more difficult to remove too much. It did not raise the grain up at all, and blended in beautifully:


From Leaf Candle Tray

All I did was brush the tops of the leaves with the stain. There is NO painting talent involved in this process. The great part is that the fretwork itself is the boundary for the color, so it is - dare I say it?? - *Foolproof!* As I continued to build the colors, I got more and more excited with the results:


From Leaf Candle Tray

(As a note, I always go from lightest colors to darker ones when I can. That way if you make a mistake it is easier to cover with the next, darker color. By the time you get to the darkest ones, you usually have a better feel for things.)

I thought the results were pretty amazing! :


From Leaf Candle Tray

You can really see the grain, yet there is the hint of the beautiful fall colors:


From Leaf Candle Tray

And finally the finished product!


From Leaf Candle Tray

I am really happy with the finished results on this one. It is just as I have envisioned it. It looks so much better than the plain jar candle sitting there on the table, yet it was easy and fun and something that even a new scroll sawyer can accomplish easily. I am already beginning to draw the next tray for this series. There are so many variations on this theme that my head is going to explode. What is cool too is that you can use them as frames or wreaths and the charms for ornaments, too.

I hope you enjoyed this series within the series. It was fun to show the process from beginning to end. It really has been a great couple of days. By trying not to cut the piece twice and being lazy it seems I stumbled on a product that I had in my arsenal all the time and never used and the results were amazing. I am already thinking of other applications for the Staining Medium. It will open a whole new world of designing for me. 

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Lazy Way is More Work Then Anticipated (But We Learn Something)*
> 
> OK. This is getting scary. Do we only get so many good days in a given time period? Or are we really the masters of our own destiny? I am probably over-reacting, but I just really like when things work out like you want them to. I am kind of hoping that it is because thought and planning went into something that it turns out well. That gives us some sense of control. I would hate to think that it is only by chance.
> 
> So where were we? Ah, yes. The autumn leaf candle tray.
> 
> As I was sanding the tray and charms yesterday, I kept going over and over in my mind how to finish it. The more I thought about it, the more I knew I had to see it with some color on it. Although seeing so much beautiful naturally colored wood here on LJ's has really inspired me to focus on the natural color of wood, there is still the painter inside of me that wants to add something to the mix.
> 
> Over the years, I have been able to calm down the painter voice in my head quite a bit when it comes to woodworking. (yes - there are lots of voices!) I rarely paint anything solid and again, rarely paint any type of hard wood. (Notice though, I didn't say never!) I do believe that there are times when color is warranted in a project that nature didn't provide. Besides, my pile of fun and exotic wood is quite small and my friend Bernie's planer is down and I have no place to dress what little colored wood I have there. So I have to think very hard and carefully and work with the choices here at hand.
> 
> As far as the tray goes, I figured that I will take pictures of it before I added stain on it and then stain it and take another set of pictures. This way I would get double the mileage out of yesterday's cutting and not have to cut another set. Lazy you call it? I guess it could be interpreted that way by some 'black cloud dwellers" but here on the pink cloud I prefer to think of it as being thrifty. Not only am I saving the time it took to do this cutting (several hours) but also I am saving my precious wood that I have here for other purposes. Besides the little shop I have in Gilbert's Cove, I really have no outsource to sell my finished items at this point. They tend to get packed away in boxes and pile up pretty quickly - especially in the past year or so when I have really been producing.
> 
> Sanding is very therapeutic, I think. For the most part it doesn't take much concentration and really gives you a chance to be thoughtful. While I was sanding this tray, I kept going over and over in my mind as to how I would finish it and what products I would use. I had two points of interest:
> 
> 1) However I finished it for the 'natural' look couldn't interfere with the subsequent staining or finishing product I was going to use.
> 
> 2) Since this project was made to be reproduced by others, I needed to use products that are relatively inexpensive, suitable for the project and readily available to the general public.
> 
> The second point is something that I have learned to live with over the years, yet can be somewhat restrictive. I have to think quite globally when I design something because if the project is to be a success, I can't use obscure techniques or products that most people can't obtain. There is a whole different mentality when designing for others that I will go into in a future blog.
> 
> The first issue was quite real and took lots of thought. If I used oil on the tray for what I will call the 'natural version', it would mean that I needed to use an oil-based stain in coloring. I realize that oil based stains are the norm, and have their purpose, but I was thinking about five or so colors and there are few lines of colored stain that I have seen that offer the palette that I was thinking of. Those that do are very costly and for the tiny amount needed here, I didn't want people to invest a fortune in products. So that was out.
> 
> I have used and loved a line of water-based stain by a company called SamaN. The stains are water-based, odor free and environmentally safe. They come in over 30 colors and you can mix your own. I have used them on several segmentation projects with wonderful results, as they don't raise the grain of the wood and go on evenly without overlap marks. I have the entire set here in small bottles, but when I saw them at Home Depot they cost over $12 per bottle. I am thinking of five colors and only need a few drops of each, so you do the math. I think the investment would be far too much on a project this size for a customer to make.
> 
> Then it hit me. I work with a company called DecoArt and use their acrylic paints in all of my published projects that require acrylics. You probably have seen them at Michael's or other hobby stores. I used to work with one of their competitors for several years, but I found DecoArt's products to be superior and they are available world wide, which became even more important to me since I moved from the states. They have about 300 colors of acrylics which you can get on sale for about a dollar each and also have several 'mediums' to use with their paints for different applications. I looked in my stock and sure enough they had a product called "Staining and Antiquing Medium" which is a clear, gel-like substance that you add into the acrylic paints. I had my answer!
> 
> The only problem left was how to 'finish' the natural set so it looked good for the photograph. I didn't want anything to interfere with the stain, so spraying it or coating it with anything besides water-based product was out of the question. I finally got the idea to use the polishing wheel on the Dremel and went to town on the piece. It came out beautiful! The portion that I polished had a warm sheen to it that would photograph perfectly. I continued on.
> 
> Below is the finished natural tray and charms:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And a close up of the wood:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Although the wood is a bit lighter in color, you could still see the pretty grain in it and for the final photograph it looked fine, I think:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I was sure the pictures came out OK and I was done with the natural finish, I moved ahead to the staining process. I picked five colors and TESTED them on a scrap of the same wood I used for the tray. This is really important because some of the colors looked very different on the maple than expected and some took a couple of attempts until I got the look I liked.
> 
> The stain was really incredible to work with. You simply put a dot on medium in the palette and added *up to* an equal amount of color. I started off a bit conservative, as I wanted the color to be really, really shear. You can always add more color if you want, but it is far more difficult to remove too much. It did not raise the grain up at all, and blended in beautifully:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> All I did was brush the tops of the leaves with the stain. There is NO painting talent involved in this process. The great part is that the fretwork itself is the boundary for the color, so it is - dare I say it?? - *Foolproof!* As I continued to build the colors, I got more and more excited with the results:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> (As a note, I always go from lightest colors to darker ones when I can. That way if you make a mistake it is easier to cover with the next, darker color. By the time you get to the darkest ones, you usually have a better feel for things.)
> 
> I thought the results were pretty amazing! :
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> You can really see the grain, yet there is the hint of the beautiful fall colors:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And finally the finished product!
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with the finished results on this one. It is just as I have envisioned it. It looks so much better than the plain jar candle sitting there on the table, yet it was easy and fun and something that even a new scroll sawyer can accomplish easily. I am already beginning to draw the next tray for this series. There are so many variations on this theme that my head is going to explode. What is cool too is that you can use them as frames or wreaths and the charms for ornaments, too.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this series within the series. It was fun to show the process from beginning to end. It really has been a great couple of days. By trying not to cut the piece twice and being lazy it seems I stumbled on a product that I had in my arsenal all the time and never used and the results were amazing. I am already thinking of other applications for the Staining Medium. It will open a whole new world of designing for me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Great post Sheila, reading about your procedures gets me thinking a bit more outside the box. Thanks for the tip on the Staining and Antiquing Medium.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Lazy Way is More Work Then Anticipated (But We Learn Something)*
> 
> OK. This is getting scary. Do we only get so many good days in a given time period? Or are we really the masters of our own destiny? I am probably over-reacting, but I just really like when things work out like you want them to. I am kind of hoping that it is because thought and planning went into something that it turns out well. That gives us some sense of control. I would hate to think that it is only by chance.
> 
> So where were we? Ah, yes. The autumn leaf candle tray.
> 
> As I was sanding the tray and charms yesterday, I kept going over and over in my mind how to finish it. The more I thought about it, the more I knew I had to see it with some color on it. Although seeing so much beautiful naturally colored wood here on LJ's has really inspired me to focus on the natural color of wood, there is still the painter inside of me that wants to add something to the mix.
> 
> Over the years, I have been able to calm down the painter voice in my head quite a bit when it comes to woodworking. (yes - there are lots of voices!) I rarely paint anything solid and again, rarely paint any type of hard wood. (Notice though, I didn't say never!) I do believe that there are times when color is warranted in a project that nature didn't provide. Besides, my pile of fun and exotic wood is quite small and my friend Bernie's planer is down and I have no place to dress what little colored wood I have there. So I have to think very hard and carefully and work with the choices here at hand.
> 
> As far as the tray goes, I figured that I will take pictures of it before I added stain on it and then stain it and take another set of pictures. This way I would get double the mileage out of yesterday's cutting and not have to cut another set. Lazy you call it? I guess it could be interpreted that way by some 'black cloud dwellers" but here on the pink cloud I prefer to think of it as being thrifty. Not only am I saving the time it took to do this cutting (several hours) but also I am saving my precious wood that I have here for other purposes. Besides the little shop I have in Gilbert's Cove, I really have no outsource to sell my finished items at this point. They tend to get packed away in boxes and pile up pretty quickly - especially in the past year or so when I have really been producing.
> 
> Sanding is very therapeutic, I think. For the most part it doesn't take much concentration and really gives you a chance to be thoughtful. While I was sanding this tray, I kept going over and over in my mind as to how I would finish it and what products I would use. I had two points of interest:
> 
> 1) However I finished it for the 'natural' look couldn't interfere with the subsequent staining or finishing product I was going to use.
> 
> 2) Since this project was made to be reproduced by others, I needed to use products that are relatively inexpensive, suitable for the project and readily available to the general public.
> 
> The second point is something that I have learned to live with over the years, yet can be somewhat restrictive. I have to think quite globally when I design something because if the project is to be a success, I can't use obscure techniques or products that most people can't obtain. There is a whole different mentality when designing for others that I will go into in a future blog.
> 
> The first issue was quite real and took lots of thought. If I used oil on the tray for what I will call the 'natural version', it would mean that I needed to use an oil-based stain in coloring. I realize that oil based stains are the norm, and have their purpose, but I was thinking about five or so colors and there are few lines of colored stain that I have seen that offer the palette that I was thinking of. Those that do are very costly and for the tiny amount needed here, I didn't want people to invest a fortune in products. So that was out.
> 
> I have used and loved a line of water-based stain by a company called SamaN. The stains are water-based, odor free and environmentally safe. They come in over 30 colors and you can mix your own. I have used them on several segmentation projects with wonderful results, as they don't raise the grain of the wood and go on evenly without overlap marks. I have the entire set here in small bottles, but when I saw them at Home Depot they cost over $12 per bottle. I am thinking of five colors and only need a few drops of each, so you do the math. I think the investment would be far too much on a project this size for a customer to make.
> 
> Then it hit me. I work with a company called DecoArt and use their acrylic paints in all of my published projects that require acrylics. You probably have seen them at Michael's or other hobby stores. I used to work with one of their competitors for several years, but I found DecoArt's products to be superior and they are available world wide, which became even more important to me since I moved from the states. They have about 300 colors of acrylics which you can get on sale for about a dollar each and also have several 'mediums' to use with their paints for different applications. I looked in my stock and sure enough they had a product called "Staining and Antiquing Medium" which is a clear, gel-like substance that you add into the acrylic paints. I had my answer!
> 
> The only problem left was how to 'finish' the natural set so it looked good for the photograph. I didn't want anything to interfere with the stain, so spraying it or coating it with anything besides water-based product was out of the question. I finally got the idea to use the polishing wheel on the Dremel and went to town on the piece. It came out beautiful! The portion that I polished had a warm sheen to it that would photograph perfectly. I continued on.
> 
> Below is the finished natural tray and charms:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And a close up of the wood:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Although the wood is a bit lighter in color, you could still see the pretty grain in it and for the final photograph it looked fine, I think:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I was sure the pictures came out OK and I was done with the natural finish, I moved ahead to the staining process. I picked five colors and TESTED them on a scrap of the same wood I used for the tray. This is really important because some of the colors looked very different on the maple than expected and some took a couple of attempts until I got the look I liked.
> 
> The stain was really incredible to work with. You simply put a dot on medium in the palette and added *up to* an equal amount of color. I started off a bit conservative, as I wanted the color to be really, really shear. You can always add more color if you want, but it is far more difficult to remove too much. It did not raise the grain up at all, and blended in beautifully:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> All I did was brush the tops of the leaves with the stain. There is NO painting talent involved in this process. The great part is that the fretwork itself is the boundary for the color, so it is - dare I say it?? - *Foolproof!* As I continued to build the colors, I got more and more excited with the results:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> (As a note, I always go from lightest colors to darker ones when I can. That way if you make a mistake it is easier to cover with the next, darker color. By the time you get to the darkest ones, you usually have a better feel for things.)
> 
> I thought the results were pretty amazing! :
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> You can really see the grain, yet there is the hint of the beautiful fall colors:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And finally the finished product!
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with the finished results on this one. It is just as I have envisioned it. It looks so much better than the plain jar candle sitting there on the table, yet it was easy and fun and something that even a new scroll sawyer can accomplish easily. I am already beginning to draw the next tray for this series. There are so many variations on this theme that my head is going to explode. What is cool too is that you can use them as frames or wreaths and the charms for ornaments, too.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this series within the series. It was fun to show the process from beginning to end. It really has been a great couple of days. By trying not to cut the piece twice and being lazy it seems I stumbled on a product that I had in my arsenal all the time and never used and the results were amazing. I am already thinking of other applications for the Staining Medium. It will open a whole new world of designing for me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


The stained one looks really nice, it really adds another dimention to the project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Lazy Way is More Work Then Anticipated (But We Learn Something)*
> 
> OK. This is getting scary. Do we only get so many good days in a given time period? Or are we really the masters of our own destiny? I am probably over-reacting, but I just really like when things work out like you want them to. I am kind of hoping that it is because thought and planning went into something that it turns out well. That gives us some sense of control. I would hate to think that it is only by chance.
> 
> So where were we? Ah, yes. The autumn leaf candle tray.
> 
> As I was sanding the tray and charms yesterday, I kept going over and over in my mind how to finish it. The more I thought about it, the more I knew I had to see it with some color on it. Although seeing so much beautiful naturally colored wood here on LJ's has really inspired me to focus on the natural color of wood, there is still the painter inside of me that wants to add something to the mix.
> 
> Over the years, I have been able to calm down the painter voice in my head quite a bit when it comes to woodworking. (yes - there are lots of voices!) I rarely paint anything solid and again, rarely paint any type of hard wood. (Notice though, I didn't say never!) I do believe that there are times when color is warranted in a project that nature didn't provide. Besides, my pile of fun and exotic wood is quite small and my friend Bernie's planer is down and I have no place to dress what little colored wood I have there. So I have to think very hard and carefully and work with the choices here at hand.
> 
> As far as the tray goes, I figured that I will take pictures of it before I added stain on it and then stain it and take another set of pictures. This way I would get double the mileage out of yesterday's cutting and not have to cut another set. Lazy you call it? I guess it could be interpreted that way by some 'black cloud dwellers" but here on the pink cloud I prefer to think of it as being thrifty. Not only am I saving the time it took to do this cutting (several hours) but also I am saving my precious wood that I have here for other purposes. Besides the little shop I have in Gilbert's Cove, I really have no outsource to sell my finished items at this point. They tend to get packed away in boxes and pile up pretty quickly - especially in the past year or so when I have really been producing.
> 
> Sanding is very therapeutic, I think. For the most part it doesn't take much concentration and really gives you a chance to be thoughtful. While I was sanding this tray, I kept going over and over in my mind as to how I would finish it and what products I would use. I had two points of interest:
> 
> 1) However I finished it for the 'natural' look couldn't interfere with the subsequent staining or finishing product I was going to use.
> 
> 2) Since this project was made to be reproduced by others, I needed to use products that are relatively inexpensive, suitable for the project and readily available to the general public.
> 
> The second point is something that I have learned to live with over the years, yet can be somewhat restrictive. I have to think quite globally when I design something because if the project is to be a success, I can't use obscure techniques or products that most people can't obtain. There is a whole different mentality when designing for others that I will go into in a future blog.
> 
> The first issue was quite real and took lots of thought. If I used oil on the tray for what I will call the 'natural version', it would mean that I needed to use an oil-based stain in coloring. I realize that oil based stains are the norm, and have their purpose, but I was thinking about five or so colors and there are few lines of colored stain that I have seen that offer the palette that I was thinking of. Those that do are very costly and for the tiny amount needed here, I didn't want people to invest a fortune in products. So that was out.
> 
> I have used and loved a line of water-based stain by a company called SamaN. The stains are water-based, odor free and environmentally safe. They come in over 30 colors and you can mix your own. I have used them on several segmentation projects with wonderful results, as they don't raise the grain of the wood and go on evenly without overlap marks. I have the entire set here in small bottles, but when I saw them at Home Depot they cost over $12 per bottle. I am thinking of five colors and only need a few drops of each, so you do the math. I think the investment would be far too much on a project this size for a customer to make.
> 
> Then it hit me. I work with a company called DecoArt and use their acrylic paints in all of my published projects that require acrylics. You probably have seen them at Michael's or other hobby stores. I used to work with one of their competitors for several years, but I found DecoArt's products to be superior and they are available world wide, which became even more important to me since I moved from the states. They have about 300 colors of acrylics which you can get on sale for about a dollar each and also have several 'mediums' to use with their paints for different applications. I looked in my stock and sure enough they had a product called "Staining and Antiquing Medium" which is a clear, gel-like substance that you add into the acrylic paints. I had my answer!
> 
> The only problem left was how to 'finish' the natural set so it looked good for the photograph. I didn't want anything to interfere with the stain, so spraying it or coating it with anything besides water-based product was out of the question. I finally got the idea to use the polishing wheel on the Dremel and went to town on the piece. It came out beautiful! The portion that I polished had a warm sheen to it that would photograph perfectly. I continued on.
> 
> Below is the finished natural tray and charms:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And a close up of the wood:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> Although the wood is a bit lighter in color, you could still see the pretty grain in it and for the final photograph it looked fine, I think:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> When I was sure the pictures came out OK and I was done with the natural finish, I moved ahead to the staining process. I picked five colors and TESTED them on a scrap of the same wood I used for the tray. This is really important because some of the colors looked very different on the maple than expected and some took a couple of attempts until I got the look I liked.
> 
> The stain was really incredible to work with. You simply put a dot on medium in the palette and added *up to* an equal amount of color. I started off a bit conservative, as I wanted the color to be really, really shear. You can always add more color if you want, but it is far more difficult to remove too much. It did not raise the grain up at all, and blended in beautifully:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> All I did was brush the tops of the leaves with the stain. There is NO painting talent involved in this process. The great part is that the fretwork itself is the boundary for the color, so it is - dare I say it?? - *Foolproof!* As I continued to build the colors, I got more and more excited with the results:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> (As a note, I always go from lightest colors to darker ones when I can. That way if you make a mistake it is easier to cover with the next, darker color. By the time you get to the darkest ones, you usually have a better feel for things.)
> 
> I thought the results were pretty amazing! :
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> You can really see the grain, yet there is the hint of the beautiful fall colors:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And finally the finished product!
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with the finished results on this one. It is just as I have envisioned it. It looks so much better than the plain jar candle sitting there on the table, yet it was easy and fun and something that even a new scroll sawyer can accomplish easily. I am already beginning to draw the next tray for this series. There are so many variations on this theme that my head is going to explode. What is cool too is that you can use them as frames or wreaths and the charms for ornaments, too.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this series within the series. It was fun to show the process from beginning to end. It really has been a great couple of days. By trying not to cut the piece twice and being lazy it seems I stumbled on a product that I had in my arsenal all the time and never used and the results were amazing. I am already thinking of other applications for the Staining Medium. It will open a whole new world of designing for me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


No, you get as many good days as you can handle)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Not Really Woodworking (Kinda/sorta, but not really)*

As I woke up this morning and looked at the clock the first thought in my head was "oh, my!" It was already past 7. I don't know why I have myself conditioned to get up so early, even if I am not pressed. Maybe it is because I have the most control of things early in the morning before everyone else gets up and things happen that disrupt the day. Those of you who read often know how much I love the quiet of the morning. Today, I am sharing it with Mozart and some Glen Gould piano sonatas.

I love piano music. I love all music, but the piano is so calming and beautiful on its own. Many people - even those who know me, don't know that I play the piano. It has been a passion of mine since I can remember. When I was just starting high school, my parents finally got an old Vose and Son piano and I took to it like a duck to water. Prior to that, I only had a small organ with the little buttons for the left hand. I think there were only 22 keys on the organ which really limited what you could play.

I spent my allowance money on lessons from a lady who lived two doors down. Her name was Angie and her and her husband both graduated from the Conservatory in Chicago. They had two grand pianos in their small living room that were set up much like Firrante and Teicher used to set their up - back to back and there were many summer nights I spent sitting outside in the quiet and could hear them playing Mozart and Debussy and Chopin. As a 13 year old, it really impressed me so much. I figured if the music has been around for 300 years, it MUST be good.

I went on to study in every spare moment. I didn't date much in high school and I called the piano my 'high school sweet heart'. When it came time for university, I was accepted at DePaul music school in Chicago after auditioning against several others. Most had music from when they were five or six years old, so at 13 I was a late-comer, but I made it by a whisker and studied there for a bit. I then attended Southern University in Carbondale, Illinois for a couple of years and the music director himself took me on as a student. I learned so much there, but it was then I realized that in order to pursue music as a career, I would have no life. I spent literally 8-10 hours a day in a 8×5 practice room with me and a stool and a piano. At 19 or so I didn't really want that for a life, so I abandoned the thought of doing it and went on to other artistic things.

It didn't dampen my love of classical music though. As an adult, I was able to purchase a Yamaha baby grand piano. It took me six years to pay for it and I did so myself doing sewing and selling my crafts. I had small children then so I really didn't get time to study but I did enjoy playing for myself every now and then and looked at it as in insurance policy that when I had time I would get back to it. It was (and is) beautiful polished rosewood and the tone is incredible. I had to leave it in Chicago when I came here to Canada until my paperwork was done because of taxes and stuff. Now that I have my papers, I can't really afford to get it here and it is for sale at a music store and online. With the economy as it is, it is a hard sell. I don't really care though. I know it is safe and if it sells, it will help clear some financial things up for me here. If it doesn't and I finally have enough to go get it, I will be happy not having to part with it. I get emotional when I hear some of the classical melodies that I used to play. There are lots of classical pieces in the backgrounds of movies and such and part of me longs for the time when I could escape through playing. Life is full of compromises though,and when the time is right, it will come. I know that.

Wow! Sorry for getting on that tangent! I guess what reminded me of it was that a buddy of mine on this list just posted some beautiful hair sticks he turned out of rosewood. They are so pretty and reminded me of my wonderful piano. Funny how things can trigger memories.

Today's agenda includes drawing again. I am working on some Halloween candle tray sets and hope to have one or two drawn before sundown. I have some wonderful ebony and some holly and Padauk which I can use for the charms (ghost, bats and pumpkins) I won't be making the trays in the exotics because I don't have enough. We almost took off to Halifax yesterday because my partner got out of work early, but it was already after 1pm and it is a three hour ride there and the wood place closes at five. It would have been cutting it too close. It is a shame that it isn't open on Saturdays. It makes it even more difficult to get there and you really have to plan a trip. (Poopie!)

The tray and charm project got so many nice reviews and comments from both here and the facebook crowd that I am amazed. What also surprised me was that so many liked the coloring I did on it. Traditionally I found that woodworkers in general don't take kindly to coloring wood. That is why I always try to offer two versions of things. So people can visualize both options. But they loved the autumn colors and staining technique and it made me excited to do more like it. I have a sizable list of variations on that theme and I want to strike while the iron is hot as they say. I want to have about 20-30 designs and offer them all in a large package to so people can have them all. I like choices and I believe others do too.

On a last note, I also want to say how pleased I am that I am starting to see the little candy dishes (the tree and sleigh) pop up on a couple other forums. Nothing makes me feel better than to see my designs being made by others. After all, that is why I do them. It is wonderful to think that someone actually thought it was nice enough to take the time and expense to make it. It is very satisfying.

I hope everyone enjoys their weekend day. I have seen some wonderful projects presented here of late and it is really a pleasure to enjoy them from here on the computer. Take care and have a great day!


----------



## christopheralan

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Really Woodworking (Kinda/sorta, but not really)*
> 
> As I woke up this morning and looked at the clock the first thought in my head was "oh, my!" It was already past 7. I don't know why I have myself conditioned to get up so early, even if I am not pressed. Maybe it is because I have the most control of things early in the morning before everyone else gets up and things happen that disrupt the day. Those of you who read often know how much I love the quiet of the morning. Today, I am sharing it with Mozart and some Glen Gould piano sonatas.
> 
> I love piano music. I love all music, but the piano is so calming and beautiful on its own. Many people - even those who know me, don't know that I play the piano. It has been a passion of mine since I can remember. When I was just starting high school, my parents finally got an old Vose and Son piano and I took to it like a duck to water. Prior to that, I only had a small organ with the little buttons for the left hand. I think there were only 22 keys on the organ which really limited what you could play.
> 
> I spent my allowance money on lessons from a lady who lived two doors down. Her name was Angie and her and her husband both graduated from the Conservatory in Chicago. They had two grand pianos in their small living room that were set up much like Firrante and Teicher used to set their up - back to back and there were many summer nights I spent sitting outside in the quiet and could hear them playing Mozart and Debussy and Chopin. As a 13 year old, it really impressed me so much. I figured if the music has been around for 300 years, it MUST be good.
> 
> I went on to study in every spare moment. I didn't date much in high school and I called the piano my 'high school sweet heart'. When it came time for university, I was accepted at DePaul music school in Chicago after auditioning against several others. Most had music from when they were five or six years old, so at 13 I was a late-comer, but I made it by a whisker and studied there for a bit. I then attended Southern University in Carbondale, Illinois for a couple of years and the music director himself took me on as a student. I learned so much there, but it was then I realized that in order to pursue music as a career, I would have no life. I spent literally 8-10 hours a day in a 8×5 practice room with me and a stool and a piano. At 19 or so I didn't really want that for a life, so I abandoned the thought of doing it and went on to other artistic things.
> 
> It didn't dampen my love of classical music though. As an adult, I was able to purchase a Yamaha baby grand piano. It took me six years to pay for it and I did so myself doing sewing and selling my crafts. I had small children then so I really didn't get time to study but I did enjoy playing for myself every now and then and looked at it as in insurance policy that when I had time I would get back to it. It was (and is) beautiful polished rosewood and the tone is incredible. I had to leave it in Chicago when I came here to Canada until my paperwork was done because of taxes and stuff. Now that I have my papers, I can't really afford to get it here and it is for sale at a music store and online. With the economy as it is, it is a hard sell. I don't really care though. I know it is safe and if it sells, it will help clear some financial things up for me here. If it doesn't and I finally have enough to go get it, I will be happy not having to part with it. I get emotional when I hear some of the classical melodies that I used to play. There are lots of classical pieces in the backgrounds of movies and such and part of me longs for the time when I could escape through playing. Life is full of compromises though,and when the time is right, it will come. I know that.
> 
> Wow! Sorry for getting on that tangent! I guess what reminded me of it was that a buddy of mine on this list just posted some beautiful hair sticks he turned out of rosewood. They are so pretty and reminded me of my wonderful piano. Funny how things can trigger memories.
> 
> Today's agenda includes drawing again. I am working on some Halloween candle tray sets and hope to have one or two drawn before sundown. I have some wonderful ebony and some holly and Padauk which I can use for the charms (ghost, bats and pumpkins) I won't be making the trays in the exotics because I don't have enough. We almost took off to Halifax yesterday because my partner got out of work early, but it was already after 1pm and it is a three hour ride there and the wood place closes at five. It would have been cutting it too close. It is a shame that it isn't open on Saturdays. It makes it even more difficult to get there and you really have to plan a trip. (Poopie!)
> 
> The tray and charm project got so many nice reviews and comments from both here and the facebook crowd that I am amazed. What also surprised me was that so many liked the coloring I did on it. Traditionally I found that woodworkers in general don't take kindly to coloring wood. That is why I always try to offer two versions of things. So people can visualize both options. But they loved the autumn colors and staining technique and it made me excited to do more like it. I have a sizable list of variations on that theme and I want to strike while the iron is hot as they say. I want to have about 20-30 designs and offer them all in a large package to so people can have them all. I like choices and I believe others do too.
> 
> On a last note, I also want to say how pleased I am that I am starting to see the little candy dishes (the tree and sleigh) pop up on a couple other forums. Nothing makes me feel better than to see my designs being made by others. After all, that is why I do them. It is wonderful to think that someone actually thought it was nice enough to take the time and expense to make it. It is very satisfying.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend day. I have seen some wonderful projects presented here of late and it is really a pleasure to enjoy them from here on the computer. Take care and have a great day!


Thank you for your story. I truly enjoyed reading it and it reminds me that we are all much more than wwers. We are artists, designers, music lovers, mothers and fathers. Well written and well done.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Really Woodworking (Kinda/sorta, but not really)*
> 
> As I woke up this morning and looked at the clock the first thought in my head was "oh, my!" It was already past 7. I don't know why I have myself conditioned to get up so early, even if I am not pressed. Maybe it is because I have the most control of things early in the morning before everyone else gets up and things happen that disrupt the day. Those of you who read often know how much I love the quiet of the morning. Today, I am sharing it with Mozart and some Glen Gould piano sonatas.
> 
> I love piano music. I love all music, but the piano is so calming and beautiful on its own. Many people - even those who know me, don't know that I play the piano. It has been a passion of mine since I can remember. When I was just starting high school, my parents finally got an old Vose and Son piano and I took to it like a duck to water. Prior to that, I only had a small organ with the little buttons for the left hand. I think there were only 22 keys on the organ which really limited what you could play.
> 
> I spent my allowance money on lessons from a lady who lived two doors down. Her name was Angie and her and her husband both graduated from the Conservatory in Chicago. They had two grand pianos in their small living room that were set up much like Firrante and Teicher used to set their up - back to back and there were many summer nights I spent sitting outside in the quiet and could hear them playing Mozart and Debussy and Chopin. As a 13 year old, it really impressed me so much. I figured if the music has been around for 300 years, it MUST be good.
> 
> I went on to study in every spare moment. I didn't date much in high school and I called the piano my 'high school sweet heart'. When it came time for university, I was accepted at DePaul music school in Chicago after auditioning against several others. Most had music from when they were five or six years old, so at 13 I was a late-comer, but I made it by a whisker and studied there for a bit. I then attended Southern University in Carbondale, Illinois for a couple of years and the music director himself took me on as a student. I learned so much there, but it was then I realized that in order to pursue music as a career, I would have no life. I spent literally 8-10 hours a day in a 8×5 practice room with me and a stool and a piano. At 19 or so I didn't really want that for a life, so I abandoned the thought of doing it and went on to other artistic things.
> 
> It didn't dampen my love of classical music though. As an adult, I was able to purchase a Yamaha baby grand piano. It took me six years to pay for it and I did so myself doing sewing and selling my crafts. I had small children then so I really didn't get time to study but I did enjoy playing for myself every now and then and looked at it as in insurance policy that when I had time I would get back to it. It was (and is) beautiful polished rosewood and the tone is incredible. I had to leave it in Chicago when I came here to Canada until my paperwork was done because of taxes and stuff. Now that I have my papers, I can't really afford to get it here and it is for sale at a music store and online. With the economy as it is, it is a hard sell. I don't really care though. I know it is safe and if it sells, it will help clear some financial things up for me here. If it doesn't and I finally have enough to go get it, I will be happy not having to part with it. I get emotional when I hear some of the classical melodies that I used to play. There are lots of classical pieces in the backgrounds of movies and such and part of me longs for the time when I could escape through playing. Life is full of compromises though,and when the time is right, it will come. I know that.
> 
> Wow! Sorry for getting on that tangent! I guess what reminded me of it was that a buddy of mine on this list just posted some beautiful hair sticks he turned out of rosewood. They are so pretty and reminded me of my wonderful piano. Funny how things can trigger memories.
> 
> Today's agenda includes drawing again. I am working on some Halloween candle tray sets and hope to have one or two drawn before sundown. I have some wonderful ebony and some holly and Padauk which I can use for the charms (ghost, bats and pumpkins) I won't be making the trays in the exotics because I don't have enough. We almost took off to Halifax yesterday because my partner got out of work early, but it was already after 1pm and it is a three hour ride there and the wood place closes at five. It would have been cutting it too close. It is a shame that it isn't open on Saturdays. It makes it even more difficult to get there and you really have to plan a trip. (Poopie!)
> 
> The tray and charm project got so many nice reviews and comments from both here and the facebook crowd that I am amazed. What also surprised me was that so many liked the coloring I did on it. Traditionally I found that woodworkers in general don't take kindly to coloring wood. That is why I always try to offer two versions of things. So people can visualize both options. But they loved the autumn colors and staining technique and it made me excited to do more like it. I have a sizable list of variations on that theme and I want to strike while the iron is hot as they say. I want to have about 20-30 designs and offer them all in a large package to so people can have them all. I like choices and I believe others do too.
> 
> On a last note, I also want to say how pleased I am that I am starting to see the little candy dishes (the tree and sleigh) pop up on a couple other forums. Nothing makes me feel better than to see my designs being made by others. After all, that is why I do them. It is wonderful to think that someone actually thought it was nice enough to take the time and expense to make it. It is very satisfying.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend day. I have seen some wonderful projects presented here of late and it is really a pleasure to enjoy them from here on the computer. Take care and have a great day!


yes sheila this as your other blogs are very delightful..im glad to know of your piano talent..that is wonderful..im sure having to try and part with your piano is hard..maybe it wont sell and you will get it back sometime soon…for something that brings so much joy as music does….that is a talent you should stay up on…and share when the opportunity comes…...i would love to sit and listen with a glass of cold lemon aid…all day..yes…that would be a wonderful way to spend a hot summer day…....i would like to say i love your blogs….even though i don't comment every day…i read them all…..and feel like i just had a great visit with a good friend…..it makes my day go better….....thanks so much..grizzman


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Really Woodworking (Kinda/sorta, but not really)*
> 
> As I woke up this morning and looked at the clock the first thought in my head was "oh, my!" It was already past 7. I don't know why I have myself conditioned to get up so early, even if I am not pressed. Maybe it is because I have the most control of things early in the morning before everyone else gets up and things happen that disrupt the day. Those of you who read often know how much I love the quiet of the morning. Today, I am sharing it with Mozart and some Glen Gould piano sonatas.
> 
> I love piano music. I love all music, but the piano is so calming and beautiful on its own. Many people - even those who know me, don't know that I play the piano. It has been a passion of mine since I can remember. When I was just starting high school, my parents finally got an old Vose and Son piano and I took to it like a duck to water. Prior to that, I only had a small organ with the little buttons for the left hand. I think there were only 22 keys on the organ which really limited what you could play.
> 
> I spent my allowance money on lessons from a lady who lived two doors down. Her name was Angie and her and her husband both graduated from the Conservatory in Chicago. They had two grand pianos in their small living room that were set up much like Firrante and Teicher used to set their up - back to back and there were many summer nights I spent sitting outside in the quiet and could hear them playing Mozart and Debussy and Chopin. As a 13 year old, it really impressed me so much. I figured if the music has been around for 300 years, it MUST be good.
> 
> I went on to study in every spare moment. I didn't date much in high school and I called the piano my 'high school sweet heart'. When it came time for university, I was accepted at DePaul music school in Chicago after auditioning against several others. Most had music from when they were five or six years old, so at 13 I was a late-comer, but I made it by a whisker and studied there for a bit. I then attended Southern University in Carbondale, Illinois for a couple of years and the music director himself took me on as a student. I learned so much there, but it was then I realized that in order to pursue music as a career, I would have no life. I spent literally 8-10 hours a day in a 8×5 practice room with me and a stool and a piano. At 19 or so I didn't really want that for a life, so I abandoned the thought of doing it and went on to other artistic things.
> 
> It didn't dampen my love of classical music though. As an adult, I was able to purchase a Yamaha baby grand piano. It took me six years to pay for it and I did so myself doing sewing and selling my crafts. I had small children then so I really didn't get time to study but I did enjoy playing for myself every now and then and looked at it as in insurance policy that when I had time I would get back to it. It was (and is) beautiful polished rosewood and the tone is incredible. I had to leave it in Chicago when I came here to Canada until my paperwork was done because of taxes and stuff. Now that I have my papers, I can't really afford to get it here and it is for sale at a music store and online. With the economy as it is, it is a hard sell. I don't really care though. I know it is safe and if it sells, it will help clear some financial things up for me here. If it doesn't and I finally have enough to go get it, I will be happy not having to part with it. I get emotional when I hear some of the classical melodies that I used to play. There are lots of classical pieces in the backgrounds of movies and such and part of me longs for the time when I could escape through playing. Life is full of compromises though,and when the time is right, it will come. I know that.
> 
> Wow! Sorry for getting on that tangent! I guess what reminded me of it was that a buddy of mine on this list just posted some beautiful hair sticks he turned out of rosewood. They are so pretty and reminded me of my wonderful piano. Funny how things can trigger memories.
> 
> Today's agenda includes drawing again. I am working on some Halloween candle tray sets and hope to have one or two drawn before sundown. I have some wonderful ebony and some holly and Padauk which I can use for the charms (ghost, bats and pumpkins) I won't be making the trays in the exotics because I don't have enough. We almost took off to Halifax yesterday because my partner got out of work early, but it was already after 1pm and it is a three hour ride there and the wood place closes at five. It would have been cutting it too close. It is a shame that it isn't open on Saturdays. It makes it even more difficult to get there and you really have to plan a trip. (Poopie!)
> 
> The tray and charm project got so many nice reviews and comments from both here and the facebook crowd that I am amazed. What also surprised me was that so many liked the coloring I did on it. Traditionally I found that woodworkers in general don't take kindly to coloring wood. That is why I always try to offer two versions of things. So people can visualize both options. But they loved the autumn colors and staining technique and it made me excited to do more like it. I have a sizable list of variations on that theme and I want to strike while the iron is hot as they say. I want to have about 20-30 designs and offer them all in a large package to so people can have them all. I like choices and I believe others do too.
> 
> On a last note, I also want to say how pleased I am that I am starting to see the little candy dishes (the tree and sleigh) pop up on a couple other forums. Nothing makes me feel better than to see my designs being made by others. After all, that is why I do them. It is wonderful to think that someone actually thought it was nice enough to take the time and expense to make it. It is very satisfying.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend day. I have seen some wonderful projects presented here of late and it is really a pleasure to enjoy them from here on the computer. Take care and have a great day!


Same here Sheila, I read your posts and I look forward to them as well. I know how you feel when you had to leave your piano behind, the same or almost the same as when I came home and found that my house had been broken into and lots of stuff missing then a few days later I noticed my violin was gone as well. I cried needless to say. Would I buy another one? No, my hearing has deteriorated so much since then, that I can't hear the higher pitches but I still enjoy music although my wife, who is deaf, says I have the volume too loud as she can feel the vibrations!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Really Woodworking (Kinda/sorta, but not really)*
> 
> As I woke up this morning and looked at the clock the first thought in my head was "oh, my!" It was already past 7. I don't know why I have myself conditioned to get up so early, even if I am not pressed. Maybe it is because I have the most control of things early in the morning before everyone else gets up and things happen that disrupt the day. Those of you who read often know how much I love the quiet of the morning. Today, I am sharing it with Mozart and some Glen Gould piano sonatas.
> 
> I love piano music. I love all music, but the piano is so calming and beautiful on its own. Many people - even those who know me, don't know that I play the piano. It has been a passion of mine since I can remember. When I was just starting high school, my parents finally got an old Vose and Son piano and I took to it like a duck to water. Prior to that, I only had a small organ with the little buttons for the left hand. I think there were only 22 keys on the organ which really limited what you could play.
> 
> I spent my allowance money on lessons from a lady who lived two doors down. Her name was Angie and her and her husband both graduated from the Conservatory in Chicago. They had two grand pianos in their small living room that were set up much like Firrante and Teicher used to set their up - back to back and there were many summer nights I spent sitting outside in the quiet and could hear them playing Mozart and Debussy and Chopin. As a 13 year old, it really impressed me so much. I figured if the music has been around for 300 years, it MUST be good.
> 
> I went on to study in every spare moment. I didn't date much in high school and I called the piano my 'high school sweet heart'. When it came time for university, I was accepted at DePaul music school in Chicago after auditioning against several others. Most had music from when they were five or six years old, so at 13 I was a late-comer, but I made it by a whisker and studied there for a bit. I then attended Southern University in Carbondale, Illinois for a couple of years and the music director himself took me on as a student. I learned so much there, but it was then I realized that in order to pursue music as a career, I would have no life. I spent literally 8-10 hours a day in a 8×5 practice room with me and a stool and a piano. At 19 or so I didn't really want that for a life, so I abandoned the thought of doing it and went on to other artistic things.
> 
> It didn't dampen my love of classical music though. As an adult, I was able to purchase a Yamaha baby grand piano. It took me six years to pay for it and I did so myself doing sewing and selling my crafts. I had small children then so I really didn't get time to study but I did enjoy playing for myself every now and then and looked at it as in insurance policy that when I had time I would get back to it. It was (and is) beautiful polished rosewood and the tone is incredible. I had to leave it in Chicago when I came here to Canada until my paperwork was done because of taxes and stuff. Now that I have my papers, I can't really afford to get it here and it is for sale at a music store and online. With the economy as it is, it is a hard sell. I don't really care though. I know it is safe and if it sells, it will help clear some financial things up for me here. If it doesn't and I finally have enough to go get it, I will be happy not having to part with it. I get emotional when I hear some of the classical melodies that I used to play. There are lots of classical pieces in the backgrounds of movies and such and part of me longs for the time when I could escape through playing. Life is full of compromises though,and when the time is right, it will come. I know that.
> 
> Wow! Sorry for getting on that tangent! I guess what reminded me of it was that a buddy of mine on this list just posted some beautiful hair sticks he turned out of rosewood. They are so pretty and reminded me of my wonderful piano. Funny how things can trigger memories.
> 
> Today's agenda includes drawing again. I am working on some Halloween candle tray sets and hope to have one or two drawn before sundown. I have some wonderful ebony and some holly and Padauk which I can use for the charms (ghost, bats and pumpkins) I won't be making the trays in the exotics because I don't have enough. We almost took off to Halifax yesterday because my partner got out of work early, but it was already after 1pm and it is a three hour ride there and the wood place closes at five. It would have been cutting it too close. It is a shame that it isn't open on Saturdays. It makes it even more difficult to get there and you really have to plan a trip. (Poopie!)
> 
> The tray and charm project got so many nice reviews and comments from both here and the facebook crowd that I am amazed. What also surprised me was that so many liked the coloring I did on it. Traditionally I found that woodworkers in general don't take kindly to coloring wood. That is why I always try to offer two versions of things. So people can visualize both options. But they loved the autumn colors and staining technique and it made me excited to do more like it. I have a sizable list of variations on that theme and I want to strike while the iron is hot as they say. I want to have about 20-30 designs and offer them all in a large package to so people can have them all. I like choices and I believe others do too.
> 
> On a last note, I also want to say how pleased I am that I am starting to see the little candy dishes (the tree and sleigh) pop up on a couple other forums. Nothing makes me feel better than to see my designs being made by others. After all, that is why I do them. It is wonderful to think that someone actually thought it was nice enough to take the time and expense to make it. It is very satisfying.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend day. I have seen some wonderful projects presented here of late and it is really a pleasure to enjoy them from here on the computer. Take care and have a great day!


Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts. I don't always get back to reply right away, but I do appreciate the kind things you have said. I like 'talking' every morning to you. I also feel as if many of you are good friends. We all share a love of creating and I believe that is a good solid common bond for friendships. Don't you?

I know my stories drift from time to time, as when I write in the morning I rarely think of what I am going to say before hand. You would be surprised how many mornings I think I don't have anything to write about and then I get to talking and have a long post. It is good to be reflective though and for me it helps me appreciate and remember and relive times in my life I would have otherwise forgotten. I find that I do enjoy it.

As for the piano, I don't really feel I am talented, but I do love it. It seems everything I do artistically is "on the block" to sell and "out there" for everyone to see and critique. For me, my piano music was quite personal and I did it for no one other than myself. My favorite audience was my beloved Siamese cat Jasmine (who has since departed our world) She used to sit and listen to me play all the time. I remember one time I made it through Chopin's Military Polonaise without error which was a great accomplishment for me and only Jasmine was there to witness it. I could see her look of approval and it was better than if Chopin himself was there!

I am sorry for your loss of your violin, Erwin. I couldn't imagine it. At least it was my decision to let go of the piano if I have to. No one forced me and violated me into it. I am sure that it is very painful and will always be. I love violin music and would have loved to hear you play. I once had the privileged of attending the symphony in Chicago (my brother got us the tickets - he was only 18) and we sat in the second row at Orchestra Hall for Rachmoninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto. (Most of you have probably heard it without knowing it) During the second movement there is a section which highlights the violin section which was right in front of me. It actually was so beautiful it brought me to tears.

Wood, music, art - they are all so emotional. They are food for our souls.

It is wonderful to be included with such a talented and incredible group of people which we have here at LJ's. I am really happy I was told about it.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*

It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.

There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.

So where does that leave creativity?

As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.

In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.

It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?

Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)

Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.

I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.

Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.

Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.

Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"

Have a great day today and do something fun!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*
> 
> It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.
> 
> There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.
> 
> So where does that leave creativity?
> 
> As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.
> 
> In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.
> 
> It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?
> 
> Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)
> 
> Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.
> 
> I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.
> 
> Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.
> 
> Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.
> 
> Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"
> 
> Have a great day today and do something fun!


Sometimes the lines draw themselves. Other times you have to draw them out.. My best ideas come when I am in bed in that neither world, neither asleep nor awake. My mind wanders on what I have seen, what I have done and a theme or idea will suddenly take hold. They seem to set out of the air. Its as much as I can do to remember them or jot them down. I do this in my armchair after a shift at work as well. The ideas here are easier to capture. I can't do design from scratch very well so this method is my main one. Then of course there are the inspirations that you can get from someone else's work, which I find here.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*
> 
> It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.
> 
> There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.
> 
> So where does that leave creativity?
> 
> As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.
> 
> In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.
> 
> It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?
> 
> Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)
> 
> Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.
> 
> I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.
> 
> Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.
> 
> Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.
> 
> Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"
> 
> Have a great day today and do something fun!


i certainly agree with *boxmaker*..in that we are able to draw off of each others inspiration..that is one reason why i love this site…i love hearing and seeing what inspiration has done for a certain person and then we see the project as it unfolds…all of us fuel each other..and sometimes when we have maybe reached a brick wall or just a hard spot…your blogs *sheila* do that i imagine for those who read it…a great source of watching you come to the final idea and then bang..a great project appears…...i think its real important to write them down when idea's come..i think we loose to much from not doing that…im going to keep a book on my bedside table…and will write down the idea and thoughts…weather its wood working or idea's to life's problems..everyone have a great day…....grizz


----------



## joey

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*
> 
> It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.
> 
> There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.
> 
> So where does that leave creativity?
> 
> As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.
> 
> In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.
> 
> It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?
> 
> Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)
> 
> Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.
> 
> I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.
> 
> Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.
> 
> Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.
> 
> Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"
> 
> Have a great day today and do something fun!


Hi
I use to do the same thing when I was in art class trying to learn to paint, which I am still trying to do, but my Professor said I was letting myself get overwhelmed because I was trying to start with the finished painting in minds eye, which as a woodworker I have kind of been trained to do. He said it was blocking the creative process. Well I took his advise and started painting with a freer style and I really started enjoying painting for the first time rather than being disappointed my painting wasn't matching my vision of them, plus other people started liking my painting. Now I do the same thing when I design furniture and I found that it helped a lot. I usually just start with free sketching until something excites me, then I will develop it from there.

I hope to start designing some of my own scroll saw work one of these day going to the Expo has excited me to take up the scroll saw again, that and carving seems to be my new passion in the woodworking fields. Since I have hurt myself and can't be a full time cabinetmaker any more after 25 years of working in that field these still give me a lot of satisfaction, that and I will still build a small piece of furniture ever now and then which now I hope to add carvings and scroll saw to.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*
> 
> It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.
> 
> There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.
> 
> So where does that leave creativity?
> 
> As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.
> 
> In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.
> 
> It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?
> 
> Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)
> 
> Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.
> 
> I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.
> 
> Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.
> 
> Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.
> 
> Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"
> 
> Have a great day today and do something fun!


Awww, Do we get a chance to win a million bucks too Howie? ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*
> 
> It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.
> 
> There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.
> 
> So where does that leave creativity?
> 
> As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.
> 
> In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.
> 
> It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?
> 
> Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)
> 
> Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.
> 
> I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.
> 
> Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.
> 
> Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.
> 
> Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"
> 
> Have a great day today and do something fun!


Thank you all for your input. It is interesting to see how others' designing processes work.

@Martyn and Grizz - I agree with you both. I don't know what I would do without writing things down. I am a big fan of lists. I also keep a small notebook here at my desk and also next to my bed. There have been many times when I wake up and think of something or think of it just before I fall asleep. I keep one in my purse, too because who knows when an idea comes up. Seeing all the creativity here helps things too. It is wonderful to see the different styles and media that people work in.

@Joey - I think you hit it right on the head. There are times when you have a finished piece in mind, but some of my best work is when I just pick a starting point and go from there. I love being surprised by the outcome - especially when the result is better than I planned. Sometimes it is difficult to just let go and draw. The more I try it, the better I feel about it though. It is great to try new things.


----------



## Gpops

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Way of Thinking Can Open Many Doors*
> 
> It is amazing how sometimes you can envision a project before it is created and it comes out exactly as you thought it would. My leaf candle tray was like that. I saw it long before it was ever created and when I was finished it was astonishingly close to the picture I had in my mind of what it would look like.
> 
> There are other times, however, when you know you want "something" but you aren't exactly sure what that something is going to look like. It is as if you can see it in the distance through the fog and although you know what it is generally like, you can't see the details or picture it exactly. I find it takes longer to work on projects like that because without seeing a clear goal at the end, it is difficult for me to push ahead with full force. Everything I have read recently regarding success seems to emphasize the importance of having real and definite goals. The philosophy is that if we fail to do so, our chances of achieving success greatly diminish because whatever successes we do achieve will occur by chance, not by planning.
> 
> So where does that leave creativity?
> 
> As I mature as a designer, I find that more and more the goals I make for myself don't have to be set and clear at the beginning of the project. There are times I am lost - not by lack of ideas but by too many of therm. I had a quote last week in one of my blogs about focusing on one goal at a time and putting every ounce of your energy into it, and I liked it. But what do you do when you research something and there is so much information in front of you that you get overwhelmed and don't know where to start? This used to be a stopper for me. I would try to filter through too many reference photos at a time and many times I would abandon the project altogether. It was quite troubling. I could understand abandoning a project for lack of ideas and information, but I was having trouble understanding the concept of shelving a project because I had too many resources. I felt myself heading into the 'overwhelmed' category with this next project I was working on. I just had too much to think about and I didn't really have a picture of the final project inside my head to strive for. In fact I had several different pictures. The problem was that I only had one piece of wood and only wanted one outcome.
> 
> In former days, I would have probably chosen to go on to something else. After all, did I want to cross the stormy ocean in a canoe? Or would I wait until a later date when the seas were calmer and I had a ticket on an ocean liner? I have lost many projects to this way of thinking. Projects that had potential but never quite made it to reality. As I get older (Yikes! I don't like saying that!) I have recently been trying a different approach. I do it anyway. I just start drawing without an end in clear sight and see what will come to me. I pick the one element that I want to focus on and allow it to grow before my very eyes. If I try something and I don't like the outcome, I throw it in reverse and move back a step and try something else.
> 
> It may sound simple, but it is a very new way for me to design. However, after having several 'good ideas' go by the wayside because I was too frightened to sail uncharted waters, I decided enough was enough and thought "What have I got to lose?" A day of work? A piece of wood? Why not?
> 
> Yesterday's project was much like this. I began with an overwhelming amount of reference photos and information and I wanted my project to be unique from them all. I spent a couple of hours minimum, sifting through elements that would help me draw what I was thinking and finally I just began to DRAW. Throughout the process, I changed this and changed that and if you look at what I had on the screen in the first hour and the final project, you wouldn't believe that it was the same thing. But as I started to draw and change things it just started to flow and the outcome got better and better. The fog began to lift and the final vision of the project became clearer and clearer. In the end, I think it is a really cool design and I feel one of my better ones. Although I wouldn't say it is a masterpiece, for what it is I think it came out very, very cool. I am excited about it and can't wait to finish it and see the final result (which I NOW see very clearly in my head!)
> 
> Could it be that I finally reached that stage in my drawing that I have been striving to achieve for as long as I remember? Maybe just for this moment. I am sure it is not a hard and fast line and I am absolutely sure that there will be days when I will feel overwhelmed and lost. But with each success, it strengthens my confidence and kicks my drive up to high gear. Artistically, it is a new and exciting place to be. I am really glad to have taken the risk. I guess that is the lesson that I have learned today.
> 
> I finished my drawings near dinner time and I was so excited about the project that I wanted to get it cut last night. I did the set up and preparation of the wood and all the drilling (there is a lot of what I call 'precision drilling' in this piece) and that took quite a lot of time. I then even took an hour out and went for a walk in the woods, as it was a beautiful warm day and I had sat at the computer all day long. As eager as I was, I know that if I don't balance my life I will burn out. The walk did wonders to refresh me and when I returned, I had intended to cut about half the piece and call it a night. When I reached the half way point, I was so pleased with the outcome I decided to continue on and wound up finishing all the cutting on the main piece.
> 
> Today will be spent on the finishing and the accessory pieces which go with it. There also need to be a couple minor adjustments on the drawings, which is typical for me. It is sunny and bright out and if all goes well, I may still be able to steal away an hour or so to go to the beach.
> 
> Yes, I am going to leave you hanging on what it is. I will hopefully have the pictures up by tomorrow and have everything done by then. I am on a good roll and may even have the instructions done by then. And I also have some ambitions of painting tonight after dinner. We will see.
> 
> Look at it this way, I will give you something to look forward to (hopefully) on "the dreaded Monday!"
> 
> Have a great day today and do something fun!


Congratulations Scrollgirl you are now an artist. Seeing things in your head and solving the problems as they arise, as mistakes or why can't I do this or that, surprises you with some of the best ideas in the world. I use this site for inspiration quite a lot. Damn there are really some talented and willing to share expertise people in this group! We each push each other to ever higher standards. You go girl…...... The only person, usually the hardest, you have to please is yourself.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*

It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.

I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.

So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.

I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.

Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.

So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!


From Bat Candle Tray

Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on. 


From Bat Candle Tray

The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!) 


From Bat Candle Tray

And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.


From Bat Candle Tray

I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!

I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.

On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.

The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though. 

So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.

I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*
> 
> It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.
> 
> I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.
> 
> So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.
> 
> I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.
> 
> Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.
> 
> So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!)
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!
> 
> I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.
> 
> The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though.
> 
> So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.
> 
> I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


I must say the background fabric really made the picture POP and makes you think it was taken at night where these creatures reign! Good job!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*
> 
> It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.
> 
> I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.
> 
> So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.
> 
> I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.
> 
> Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.
> 
> So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!)
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!
> 
> I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.
> 
> The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though.
> 
> So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.
> 
> I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


Sheila,

You are a true artist. I love these trays. I am going to buy the patterns soon! I can see these being great sellers for you (and me at shows!).


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*
> 
> It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.
> 
> I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.
> 
> So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.
> 
> I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.
> 
> Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.
> 
> So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!)
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!
> 
> I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.
> 
> The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though.
> 
> So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.
> 
> I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


I´m not so much for repeatet work 
even thow I have seen some fantastic work that have used it
but I also have to admit that I realy like this with the batterns
another great piece from your hand Sheila 

Dennis


----------



## Brettski

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*
> 
> It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.
> 
> I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.
> 
> So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.
> 
> I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.
> 
> Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.
> 
> So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!)
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!
> 
> I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.
> 
> The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though.
> 
> So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.
> 
> I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


That really looks great! You're right about it looking intimidating to a non-scroller (like me). Hopefully that'll change soon since a scroll saw is next on my "must have tool" list.
I also like the idea of using crystals for the eyes of the black bats, but see your point about not wanting to cover the oak bats eyes. Maybe instead of covering them you can fill the eyes with an inlay powder material like this: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Decorative_Materials___Inlay_Materials___Inlace_Metal_Dust___metal_dust?Args=
That way you can keep the shape of the eyes, but add a little "bling" as you say.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*
> 
> It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.
> 
> I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.
> 
> So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.
> 
> I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.
> 
> Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.
> 
> So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!)
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!
> 
> I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.
> 
> The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though.
> 
> So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.
> 
> I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


Shelia,

This one looks Really Sweet also.

I think this one could be a Halloween Clock. if you look at it the right way, it has 12 points like a Clock. 4 Long Points to cover 12, 3, 6 and 9, and 8 Smaller points to cover the inbetween Numbers.

You wouldn't even have to Number them, you could just leave it as is, Put a Clock Mech in the middle of it and call it a Bat Clock or something.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Gone Batty!!!*
> 
> It is great to feel as if I really accomplished something. Although I didn't finish everything on my laundry list of things to do yesterday, I got to most everything I wanted to done and at the end of the day I made the choice to call it an evening and just chill. I felt satisfied that I did enough for the day and wanted to sit back and enjoy the moment. I played some scrabble, watched a show or two and went to bed kind of early because I wanted to be refreshed and well-rested when I got up this morning to start a new project.
> 
> I spent the morning getting the house in order. It was just time to get on top of things in that department. As I said before, I had cut until almost 10pm on Saturday night and even though I swept the area near my saw, I didn't want to run the vacuum that late. Even though I was going to be adding to the pile, I really wanted to tidy things up and have a clean start when I finished cutting the charms for this latest candle tray. The pieces would be cut out of ebony and I wanted to give them the respect they deserved. I have watched a discussion the past day or two on one of the boards here about clean shops and see that many of you are following that also. You must all think I am crazy for cleaning and vacuuming before I cut every day but there is something about having a neat and clean area to work in that makes me feel better when I work and I think it also makes me work better. I have always been one to have my surroundings as pleasant as possible, no matter where I am. My place here is small and a little clutter goes a long way in making things look junky and chaotic. For the most part, I put things in their proper place when I am done with them because through the years I figured out that it takes less time to do that initially than to be searching in frustration for something when I am in the middle of something and I need it. It is just a matter of habit.
> 
> So I went ahead and finished the cutting of the charms. I stack cut the 1/8" ebony with some plain old Baltic birch because I think I may paint the birch pieces at a later date. They just went along for the ride. When I was finished with all the cutting, I went on to do the sanding. Once again I had some burn marks from the routing process. This time I made the candle tray of oak and even though I took small passes with the router, it really burned a bit around the entire edge. I found that using my Dremel and a sanding disk made quick work of the burn marks though and within about 10 minutes or so I had that under control. I didn't think to take before and after pictures, but I will do so on the next project, as I am sure it will occur again.
> 
> I really like the look of oak. I love the way when it is finished, it almost has a metallic sheen in places. The grain just seems so deep. You can tell when cutting it though how different the density is in the grain. That is one thing when scroll sawing. You really get to know the wood very closely. Unlike with a table saw or miter saw, where you make a quick cut with one swoop, you kind of travel through the grain with the scroll saw and you can really feel the difference of the density from place to place. It is unfortunate that oak doesn't really stand up to very delicate cutting, but this piece was 1/2" thick and the cutting was not too bad and I was happy I made it my choice.
> 
> Although it is only July, the next catalog deadlines will include both fall and winter items, so what you will see coming from me in the near future are going to be geared toward those seasons. You won't see Spring and Summer items until the snow hits probably. It's just my way of life. I have decided to call this a "Gothic Bat Candle Tray" however because you can really have it out all year. With all the popularity of the Vampire movement it should go over very well.
> 
> So here it is . . . my Gothic Bat Candle tray!
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> Here is a close up of the charms. The ebony is naturally black which still fascinates me. I am always afraid to cut it as I realize how expensive it is and don't want to mess it up. I think of Martyn and the others who make such beautiful boards with it and I am just in awe of their talents! I hate to even throw out the little tiny scraps! I am thinking that I have some small red crystals which I will embed to make red eyes and I will try that later on.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> The overview of the try. It looks kind of Gothic and cool I think. I really like the beading that I added in. It made a huge difference. (This was the precision drilling I was talking about the other day) I wasn't sure if the oak would tear out in the back from so much drilling, but I had to do it and try anyway! I used a support piece underneath and a nice sharp brad point drill bit and pushed in slowly and everything went fine! (I guess some days I know what I am doing after all!)
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> And finally some detail of the cutting. It is amazing how a simple design can look so intricate when repeated.
> 
> 
> From Bat Candle Tray
> 
> I know you non-scrollers may think that this is a really fancy piece, but it is truly very simple. As with anything, it does take a little time, but it is very easily accomplished and only took a couple of hours to cut. I still want to see how the red crystals will work for the bat's eyes. I like a little 'bling' in things to liven them up. I do like how the eyes look on the oak though and hate to cover them up. I am really torn as to what to do!
> 
> I was even excited about the fabric I found for the background. About 2pm yesterday, I wasn't quite finished with everything but we decided to take a break because the day was lovely and it seemed like the thing to do. I took a drive to the ocean, had an ice cream and walked down to the beach and actually sat with my feet in the water for a while. I hadn't done that all year and it was sunny, breezy, warm and incredibly satisfying to do so. I had so wished I brought my camera. I have to get into that habit.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped at a little store that specialized in quilting fabrics that happened to be open (most things are closed here on Sunday) I hadn't been to the store in several years when I had made a little wall quilt but I remembered array of wonderful fabrics they carried. Many times I use tissue paper as a background for my photos, but I wanted something different for this one. I was only in the store probably two minutes when I saw the fabric with the stars and thought how perfectly it would go with this project. Photography is another aspect of my business that I need to give the attention it deserves and since I have been taking more time with it, I have had many positive feedback and comments from my customers. (I guess that is another hat to wear!) I have been doing all of my own photography for the magazine (the step-by-steps) but they do the final presentation picture. For my own site, it is up to me. So I just try to learn as I go and do what looks best. It is fun to try new things and set up new ways to present my items. I guess that is why I will never be bored with my work.
> 
> The only thing I didn't finish on my 'to do' list was write up the instructions. That shouldn't be too difficult because they are quite similar to the other trays of this sort. I don't think I am going to put them on sale anyway until I get a few more pieces under my belt. I will have another site update then and present them all at once and perhaps even offer them on sale. It is hard to hold back though.
> 
> So onward we go! After experimenting with the crystals for the eyes, I want to get moving on the next design. I put one picture on my Facebook of the project last night and as of this morning had a load of messages about it. People are asking for more already! My friend who does scrolling and bowls wants me to design these as bowl rims so they can cut the rim similar to this and have the center as the bowl. She said it would open up a whole new audience for me, as many of her friends who do turning also scroll. I am intrigued by this idea and will definitely look into it further.
> 
> I hope everyone has an incredible Monday! I know I will look at the day as a fresh start and attack it with enthusiasm!


That's a really interesting idea on making clocks, Handi. I will keep that in mind for scrolling in the future. It isn't hard to make these a little bigger and they could be really cool clocks. Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New (Self) Challenge*

I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.

I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".

I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .

One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.

Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.

So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!

I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)

So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.

On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?

With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.

Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.

"You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *A New (Self) Challenge*
> 
> I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.
> 
> I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".
> 
> I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .
> 
> One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.
> 
> Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.
> 
> So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!
> 
> I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)
> 
> So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.
> 
> On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?
> 
> With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.
> 
> Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.
> 
> "You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


Oh Boy Sheila, another deadline. You work good under pressure. There is no doubt in my mind you can do it. Looking forward to seeing more of your creations. Have a nice day.

God Bless
tom


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A New (Self) Challenge*
> 
> I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.
> 
> I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".
> 
> I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .
> 
> One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.
> 
> Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.
> 
> So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!
> 
> I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)
> 
> So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.
> 
> On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?
> 
> With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.
> 
> Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.
> 
> "You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


You seem to thrive under pressure, Sheila. Be careful though.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *A New (Self) Challenge*
> 
> I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.
> 
> I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".
> 
> I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .
> 
> One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.
> 
> Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.
> 
> So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!
> 
> I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)
> 
> So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.
> 
> On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?
> 
> With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.
> 
> Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.
> 
> "You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


Sheila, Packard Woodworks carries inlace metal dust in seven mineral varieties. Try packardwoodworks.com.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A New (Self) Challenge*
> 
> I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.
> 
> I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".
> 
> I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .
> 
> One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.
> 
> Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.
> 
> So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!
> 
> I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)
> 
> So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.
> 
> On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?
> 
> With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.
> 
> Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.
> 
> "You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


Just be careful for those deadlines and target date.

I think we have same in common, due to the 7 rush boxes, I had cancelled my brain twisting design for the fluidity contest but I still want to make it later on and I will just compete and challenge myself if that is possible. I know Martin had done the impossible once and there is always the second, 3rd, nth time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New (Self) Challenge*
> 
> I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.
> 
> I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".
> 
> I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .
> 
> One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.
> 
> Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.
> 
> So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!
> 
> I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)
> 
> So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.
> 
> On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?
> 
> With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.
> 
> Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.
> 
> "You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


Thanks so much for your support everyone. I set the bar high, but there is always ways to back it down if things get too hectic. I do have a very goal-driven personality and thrive on deadlines, but for the most part, as I get older I have learned to be realistic when I shoot too high. I see the signs when they approach and it tells me that perhaps I am too optimistic. I guess that comes with 'maturity' LOL

@ barbs - Thank you for the link. I am looking for someone who sells it here in Canada, but it will be a great start, as it was hard to find anything at all on it. I appreciate the link very much!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A New (Self) Challenge*
> 
> I really appreciated the positive feedback on the Gothic Bat Candle Tray yesterday. It was a wonderful boost and some great suggestions were made. I am extremely intrigued by the Inlace Metal Dust that was suggested and I think that I *have* got to get my hands on some. Getting it here in Canada may be a challenge though as a friend of mine who does beautiful turning told me about it a while back and I couldn't find any. I guess I have to hit Google and see what I can see. That would open a lot of doors for me design-wise, as I do love my little hint of sparkle here or there.
> 
> I tried the red glass seed beads for the eyes on the ebony bats and although they would have been acceptable I guess, I wasn't really happy with them. Although cute, they made the bats look 'bug eyed' (like house flies) and the holes in the tiny seed beads were much too predominant for my taste. I picked them out with a knife, sanded the bats and tried again - this time with clear, flat-backed Swarovski crystals. The crystals were small enough, but they weren't red. In the pink cloud world, I would have found red, and I am sure they probably exist somewhere, but I decided to settle with the clear, as it really still looks quite cool anyway. I found the crystals in the section of the store where they sell nail polish, as they were meant for ladies to glue onto their nails. (Can you imagine!) In any case, they made fine eyes for my little bats and they look pretty good. And most important - they are no longer "blind as a bat".
> 
> I was going to use the red beads for the eyes on the bats on the tray, but I liked the way the eyes slanted and I feel it would have taken away a bit from slightly sinister look of the bats. Thus the suggestion for the Inlace. (I want it, I want it - but I want it NOW! LOL) I would love red metallic eyes and I think of all the other possibilities and ways to use that product. Hummm . . . .
> 
> One last thought on this project. It is interesting to me how difficult everyone assumes it is to cut. There is really very little difficulty involved with this one. There are not tricky turns or fancy manipulating of the saw blade. I guess that taking your time with the drilling is probably the most important thing to remember (and yes, I will say that in the instructions) By using a brad-point drill bit, you gently touch the drill to the wood and can center the bit quite easily. If you take your time to do this step right, the rest is really a cake walk. The only other thing I can think of that may be seen as difficult may be the eyes. But if you drill toward the center of the face, all you need to do is pull the corners out with the scroll saw blade to form a kind of tear drop and zip, you are done. The rest of the cuts are really forgiving and easy.
> 
> Someone commented that they thought the bats might be better off with more material holding the bats in place. I understand their concern, but I do stand by my design and can assure you they are quite sturdy. They are held on at five points each and although the points are small, the bats are extremely stable and under no danger whatsoever of falling off. I would venture to say that even if you happened to make a mistake and cut through one of the points, it would be fine. It is an illusion that they seem so fragile. I realize that many of you work with much larger blades and may forget that I use blades that are sometimes the thickness of a hair. That makes the detailing part of the job quite easy. You remove so little material at a time it is very easy to control.
> 
> So I guess the designing aspect of it was a success. I find the best designs are those that look difficult and complicated, but in reality are very easy and quick to execute. The tray part of the design took me under two hours to completely cut. If you add the prep, drilling and routing in, it was probably around three. I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I am usually in no hurry when I cut and I put on some nice music and take my time. So a few hours on a project just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Especially considering some of the other projects I have seen here at LJ's!
> 
> I posted my pictures of the project and sent them to my editor and also the main wholesalers to keep up with things, and I received an email back from my main wholesaler within minutes saying she loved both the Autumn Leaf Candle Tray and the Gothic Bat one and she asked me if I had more. I told her I was working on many versions of them and she asked if I could have any more to her by the end of the month, as they wanted to include them in their autumn/holiday catalog. Now the cut off for the catalog was a few weeks ago and she had just picked up the Snowflake Candle Tray set and I thought I would have to wait for the next catalog. So I was excited about getting them into this issue, because it is traditionally their best catalog with all the customers lining up their autumn and winter shows and gifts. She asked how many I would be able to get her and I told her I would try to do 4-6 more designs by then. (YIKES!!)
> 
> So I guess it is really time to kick it into high gear and get going! I have a bit under 2 weeks to get these things done and I want them to be every bit as well thought out and attractive as the previous designs. This will be a great test and self-challenge for me. It isn't as if the ideas weren't already incubating in my head, as I was kind of rolling them around there as I had said previously, but thinking through the details and seeing them come to life will be a wonderful test for myself. I feel very much up to the task and I look forward to the next two weeks with excitement and enthusiasm.
> 
> On the down side (if there is one) I guess any thoughts of my entering the 'fluidity' contest went out the window. I had a nice project in mind that I was working the details out with but this is just too important and I am going to have to let it go. But there will be other contests, right?
> 
> With that said, I will get to it this morning. I starting drawing last night and hopefully will finish drawing the next tray today. Perhaps if all goes well, I can even begin cutting. We'll see. I would rather draw - cut - finish, draw - cut- finish than do all the drawing, all the cutting and all the finishing at one time. It seems that starting and completing each project individually not only keeps me fresher, it allows me to give the attention each one deserves to be unique and beautiful. I am not one for mass production as a rule.
> 
> Do I push myself too far? I really don't think so. I like having deadlines and goals to strive for. I think it makes me work not only harder, but better.
> 
> "You can't hit a home run unless you step up to the plate. You can't catch fish unless you put your line in the water. You can't reach your goals if you don't try." - Anonymous


congrat´s big time from here 
to get anything in a catelog/magazine after the deadline is an impossiple mission!!!
that say something about how high standard you work is and how high they 
presiate your work )
fantastic for you,you are the best, hurraae
NOW TIME TO COME DOWN AGAIN AND MAKE SOM DUST 

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*

I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.

Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.

So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.

I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.

He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.

I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?

Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.

I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.

Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.

I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.

After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.

If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.

I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".

So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep! 

As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.

There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.

So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*
> 
> I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.
> 
> Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.
> 
> So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.
> 
> I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.
> 
> He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.
> 
> I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?
> 
> Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.
> 
> I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.
> 
> Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.
> 
> I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.
> 
> After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.
> 
> I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".
> 
> So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep!
> 
> As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.
> 
> There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.
> 
> So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


As a vocational teacher (retired), I fully agree that the best way, to really learn something well, is to teacher others.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*
> 
> I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.
> 
> Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.
> 
> So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.
> 
> I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.
> 
> He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.
> 
> I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?
> 
> Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.
> 
> I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.
> 
> Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.
> 
> I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.
> 
> After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.
> 
> I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".
> 
> So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep!
> 
> As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.
> 
> There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.
> 
> So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


I have never understood why artists can be so averse to input, especially if they make a product that is meant to be used by other people. Boggles me a little


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*
> 
> I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.
> 
> Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.
> 
> So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.
> 
> I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.
> 
> He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.
> 
> I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?
> 
> Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.
> 
> I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.
> 
> Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.
> 
> I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.
> 
> After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.
> 
> I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".
> 
> So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep!
> 
> As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.
> 
> There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.
> 
> So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


It boggles me a LOT, Lis! 

Sheila


----------



## rhybeka

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*
> 
> I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.
> 
> Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.
> 
> So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.
> 
> I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.
> 
> He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.
> 
> I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?
> 
> Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.
> 
> I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.
> 
> Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.
> 
> I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.
> 
> After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.
> 
> I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".
> 
> So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep!
> 
> As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.
> 
> There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.
> 
> So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


Truer words couldn't be found. I'm glad the artist didn't keep that man from continuing with his hobby…I've seen people who have had bad experiences like that shy away from doing a hobby they love because their minds bring back that painful experience and its tough. I wish there were more teachers around that I could learn from and shadow around… Good thoughts Sheila!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*
> 
> I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.
> 
> Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.
> 
> So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.
> 
> I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.
> 
> He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.
> 
> I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?
> 
> Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.
> 
> I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.
> 
> Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.
> 
> I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.
> 
> After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.
> 
> I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".
> 
> So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep!
> 
> As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.
> 
> There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.
> 
> So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


a very niiice blog about that brutal cuold be said (as I do a lot)
there is no stupid questions if comes to learn new things or if it has something to do with safty…..period !
the stupid question is the one that was never spoken 

and it´s good to hear you live up to that, not that I ever daubted it 
I think you wood be a great teacher if you ever go that way with scrollsawing classes

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Way to Learn is to Teach Others*
> 
> I was going to write about something totally different today. I had something happen yesterday that wasn't very pleasant that related to my business and I was going to share it here and tell my story. It wasn't a positive thing, but everything did turn out OK and I am back on track and I thought it may be one of those 'lesson learned' blogs that you might be interested in.
> 
> Then I woke this morning and was going through my email and I received some responses from a couple of customers and I felt that I would rather share something positive with you all today. (After all - we follow where we focus and all of that!) I decided to let the other issue go and move on - since it is over and done with. I think it is a good decision on my part.
> 
> So yesterday I open my email and it is a letter and a picture from a customer who did my "Welcome to the Nuthouse" plaque (Actually - that was one of my partner's designs, but it is under my company's name. I still have to get used to the fact that I am a growing company and every design is not mine. When I use the term "my" design in these instances, it is mainly out of habit and because it is sold under the Sheila Landry Design label.) Anyway, the plaque was recently in the magazine and had two segmented squirrels on it as well as nuts and leaves. The customer changed the plaque to his liking and among other things, put one squirrel and added a chipmunk on the other side. He wrote and told me the story of how it is for his other place in the woods where his wife feeds the chipmunks there on a daily basis. It was nice to see how he personalized it to his life and I loved the results and story. I emailed him back yesterday and asked him if I could show it on my Customer's page on the site, where I like to share what others do with my patterns.
> 
> I opened my email this morning to his reply. He told me a story of how when he first started doing intarsia, he had purchased some patterns from a well-known intarsia designer. He found some things in the patterns that he felt were not one hundred percent correct to his liking and changed them. He said he wrote a letter to the designer, telling her (in a nice way) of his concerns and suggestions. (From his tone, I could tell he WAS a nice, soft-spoken person. He was well-mannered and polite) He said that he received back "a very nasty note back asking who I thought I was telling her what was wrong with her patterns and please not email her any more." He continued on in the letter to me that he subsequently purchased over 50 designs from her because her work was beautiful. I can take a good guess at who he was talking about, because he ruled out the other predominant intarsia designer in the letter, and it is difficult for me to understand why she would be so offended.
> 
> He closed his letter by saying that he doesn't change others' designs because he feels they are "wrong", he changes them because he wants them to his liking. He happily gave permission for me to use his picture and he was glad that I wasn't offended by his changes.
> 
> I just had to sit and think a minute and absorb it. For the life of me I couldn't understand how someone would be offended by another persons interpretation of their design. After alll . . . isn't it art and subject to ones' interpretation of it? We all have a right to like and not like what we choose. As far as I am concerned, no artist is great enough to impose their artwork on others and force them to like it. Are the egos really that monumental?
> 
> Coincidentally, I did my usual scouring of my favorite forums that I do every morning to see what was said about the topics and projects I was watching, and on one of them someone posted the same Nut House plaque. I had told her yesterday how much I liked it and was watching that board and this morning there was a post where she answered a question about the stain she used to someone else and then she directed some thoughts to me about it. It seems that she had some trouble with the shaping of the leaves, as there is no clear way it was described to do them. She went on to say it took her a while and she had to 'wing it' but she was happy by the results. She made it clear that none of the other intarsia or segmentation patterns detailed this process either. She also suggested that I maybe do an article on shaping that would help others who were new to understand. Finally, she mentioned that she was unclear as to whether she should cut the vein lines in the leaves or just shape them. Ultimately, she cut them and they looked fine.
> 
> I really appreciated hearing the feedback from her. I immediately responded to her concerns on the board because I didn't want her to feel as the other customer that wrote me did about changing things or speaking up. With every order that goes out, I personally write a short message to my customers and let them know that I am here for questions and I tell them that I want to hear their concerns. It is so important to me to see things from others' viewpoints.
> 
> Unlike some of the more detailed things I do (such as my animal paintings) that are intended as art and not as a pattern, my patterns and projects are meant to teach others so that they can accomplish the design with relatively little difficulty and perhaps even learn from doing it so they can apply their knowledge to other projects. (Heck, I even put step by step pictures of my Cheetah painting on my site which was never intended as a pattern. I guess I just like to show how easy it can be when you break it down to steps) I never want to be in a place in my career where I forget to consider those who are just learning the process and teach over their heads.
> 
> I had a very dear, valued customer ask me on the phone one day why the magazine keeps printing the mundane set up process of the projects I do over and over again. She was what I would call a seasoned scroller and had been scrolling for years and years. She said she would like it better if I skipped that part and described more difficult aspects of the process. I explained to her that especially in the magazine, I need to assume that someone is doing the process for the first time. I don't mean that I have to talk down to them, but I do feel that they are entitled to the basic explanation of the process. After all, it is easier to skip steps then to wonder what should be there and is not.
> 
> After doing this for over 15 years, I need this interaction with people so that I keep myself grounded and not let my knowledge or experience overshadow the fact that many of the people who enjoy my designs are just beginning. After all, keeping the hobby alive and healthy means bringing new people in all the time. When I talk to others either in forums or online or here, I love hearing the basic questions because it reminds me that people just don't know. Some say they feel stupid, as this lady did and I assured her that she wasn't asking a stupid question. Others feel that they are bothering me because they are asking basic questions. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> If I were to want to build a cabinet, you can bet the ranch that I would be asking some of you who make beautiful furniture some pretty basic "stupid" questions. We just aren't born knowing this stuff - we need to learn it from others.
> 
> I never want to be like that other designer. If I get to that point, it is time for me to pack away my blades and do something else with my life. We all have our own specialization - every one of you reading this and every one of us (now 20,000!) in this forum. I also (pink cloud thinking alert!) believe that every single one of us 20,000 here have learned something because others here were willing to share. That is why we keep coming back. The only thing that may feel better then learning from others is teaching others too. It has nothing to do with egos. It isn't because one is better than the other. Everyone has something to bring to the table. My woodworking mentor Bernie once told me "anyone who said he hasn't made a mistake is a liar".
> 
> So I learned a lot already today and it is only a little after 7am! Is this going to be a good day, or what? Now I want to do an article or series of articles on different aspects of shaping intarsia and segmentation. I need to add it to my idea book. I am excited about the thought of it. I really wish I never had to sleep!
> 
> As far as the deadline for the new projects are going - as I said, some things came up yesterday that slowed things down. I did however, have communication with my wholesaler and they are going to take what they can up until Monday. That is their real cut off date because the pictures have to be at the printer by the first of the month.
> 
> There really is no big pressure here. Just a fun goal I put on myself to test myself. I figure I can get three more designs to them by then. If I only get two - so be it. I still am going to stay on my path and keep things pushing a bit. I want to do an update on my site by the first of the month and hopefully I will have the others I planned to do by then. If not, they will be on the next deadline I make for myself. I do this because it helps me keep focused. There really is no punishment - self or otherwise - if things aren't completed on time. It just helps to structure my life and keep the purpose clear. We do make our own destiny, I believe.
> 
> So happy Wednesday to everyone. Enjoy your day and share your knowledge - you will be surprised how much you learn!


Lis and Shiela,
I felt the same with respect to course designing in the Maritime Education, far different from woodworking but it is the authorship that is in question somewhat called Intelligence Property.. But let us just face the fact that the public or customers are the one that knew who you are. Both of you are art designers, and so with Andy, Benjie, Martyn and many others, most of us will always remember who you are.

I think the lumberjock as a website must also help in telling the world each member special qualities:
What I mean for example… allow me to just use name from what I can remember.
Scrollers: Shiela, Cosmo35, (this two I always remember)
Boxmakers: (Martyn, Spalm, Myself, Andy, etc..
Cabinetmakers: CJIII, 
penmakers:
Cutting board pattern makers : Plenty…..they he she…. who ever
CNC Carvers: Lis.. 
and so on.

UP TO YOU ALL !! Just a thought


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still On Track!*

Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.

Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.

Ahhh, technology! . . . .

I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!

Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!

Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.

In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.

For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:


From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray

I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.

I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.

So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Still On Track!*
> 
> Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.
> 
> Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.
> 
> Ahhh, technology! . . . .
> 
> I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!
> 
> Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.
> 
> In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.
> 
> For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:
> 
> 
> From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.
> 
> I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.
> 
> So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


Looking forward to the rest of the pumpkin tray, Sheila. You're right quality should come first.

My Olsen blades arrived, today. Off for a play, later.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still On Track!*
> 
> Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.
> 
> Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.
> 
> Ahhh, technology! . . . .
> 
> I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!
> 
> Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.
> 
> In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.
> 
> For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:
> 
> 
> From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.
> 
> I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.
> 
> So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


Wow! That was fast! What sizes did you get? I can't wait to see what you are working on!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Still On Track!*
> 
> Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.
> 
> Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.
> 
> Ahhh, technology! . . . .
> 
> I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!
> 
> Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.
> 
> In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.
> 
> For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:
> 
> 
> From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.
> 
> I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.
> 
> So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


Sheila, I got 40501, 20 tpi, regular cut. The pack says they're good for fine cuts in hardwood up to 1/2" and a 5/32" radius turn (I'd be scared to go that tight, still getting used to turning the wood). They're pinned, my saw will take pinless but its tricky to set up the little clamps.

Internet companies and the postal system are pretty good in the UK. Two days is usual, sometimes( if you order early on a work day) you can get one day turn around.

I think I'm going to need some more practise before I work on the box design though.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Still On Track!*
> 
> Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.
> 
> Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.
> 
> Ahhh, technology! . . . .
> 
> I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!
> 
> Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.
> 
> In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.
> 
> For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:
> 
> 
> From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.
> 
> I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.
> 
> So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


The pumpkin pattern looks like it will be very nice.
Nice teaser!!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Still On Track!*
> 
> Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.
> 
> Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.
> 
> Ahhh, technology! . . . .
> 
> I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!
> 
> Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.
> 
> In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.
> 
> For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:
> 
> 
> From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.
> 
> I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.
> 
> So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


you need a high speed java injector for the coffee to do what its designed to do…then you also need the mini midgets to get them wiring in line as well…lol…your doing a great job with these patterns lately and im enjoying them ..im going to do one of the leaf ones for my sister for her birthday…keep inspiring us….grizz


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Still On Track!*
> 
> Well, today I am really slow getting out of the gate. Not really slow I guess, but woke up to several things that needed my attention. The first and most pressing issue was that I didn't have internet. I am sure lots of you can relate to that crisis very much. We had some bad thunder and lightning storms last night (which isn't really typical for Nova Scotia) and thought it was a safe bet to unplug everything electronic from the wall. We have everything on power bars and they are good ones, but a couple of years ago I lost my last computer to a power serge or flicker or something and I much prefer to err on the cautious side.
> 
> Rebooting everything is an issue because I have a phone line that runs through the internet. It really is great most of the time and allows me to call anywhere in North America and five countries in Europe for a flat fee that is less than half of what I was paying before. I can also call 24/7 and there is no time limit so for me it is perfect. I love it. It does however add to the already complex set of wires that makes my communication with the outside world possible. It is funny that even with as many wireless devices as possible, there is still an octopus of wires to deal with. When reconnecting, you need to go in a certain sequence and it can be tricky at times - especially at six in the morning when it is still somewhat dark and the coffee hasn't made it to my brain yet. So after much rebooting in several various sequences and some under-the-breath swearing I got it to work.
> 
> Ahhh, technology! . . . .
> 
> I then did my daily mail check and noticed that there was a thread started on the other site as to how people liked my patterns and the way they were written. I guess it sprang up from the thread that I was talking about yesterday, but it was like a nice pat on the back and it made me feel great. It is nice to know that others feel I do a good job and the general thoughts on the thread were very positive about my work, my company and my customer service. I know many of you won't understand this, but that means more to me than money ever will. I love what I do so much and I always say if I ever win the lottery, I would be doing the exact things I am, but for free. The only other thing I change is that I would do more shows because I love meeting fellow woodworkers. That would really be sweet!
> 
> Speaking of shows, the other thing I needed to do was to package up and schedule a pick-up for the patterns to get to my friend Jean so she can teach the painting class in two weeks. I have had the patterns printed here for over a week and I kept telling myself that I would get them out, and here it is another Thursday and here they sit. So I took the bull by the horns and got them boxed and scheduled the pickup for today and that is cool. She is only in New York, so she should have them by Tuesday I would think. Plenty of time!
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my drawing and I actually cut the entire design out for the new candle tray. This one is an Autumn Pumpkin one that can be left out from September until Christmas. As usual, it started out a bit different in my mind. I wanted to include pumpkins of course, but also vines and leaves winding throughout. I redid the vines a couple of times and I didn't like how they were looking. They were sparse and the leaves were lost and hard to distinguish from the vines. So i went with a kind of fretwork-y look and made a bunch of curls and twists. I really think it came out cool looking.
> 
> In cutting it, it will be a great exercise in spiraling to the left and to the right, as there are 40 curls in total on it. It will also be a great exercise in cutting sharp corners, because there are many little triangles. I think it would be a great teaching piece and I am thinking it will be a candidate to demonstrate at the New York show I will be teaching at next year. It was extremely fun to do and I thoroughly enjoyed the cutting process. I think others will too. I plan to have the charms for it as a pumpkin with a couple of leaves dangling. I am still debating on whether or not to stain the pumpkins, but I am leaning to yes on that. I will, of course, take pictures prior to staining so that I can show both versions in the patterns.
> 
> For now, here is a picture of a section of it as a teaser:
> 
> 
> From Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do the sanding and finishing today, and I should be able to post it in my gallery later on this afternoon. It is quite overcast still so I don't know how the lighting will be, but I think it should be OK later on.
> 
> I am also going to begin drawing my next design today when this is done. So far I am still doing great on my schedule. I hope the designs keep up at the quality that I have so far achieved. Quality is far more important than quantity to me. I think though that this tray will be right up there with the previous three. I am very pleased with the outcome and hope I can continue on this path.
> 
> So far, the well hasn't seemed to dry up yet!


Hard to imagine all the creativity the human mind can produce but you are one living proof among many here!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Do You Hear What I Hear?*

I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.

I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"

I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.

I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.

Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.

With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.

I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.

That would be very exciting!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


These ramblings are not specifically aimed at you, Sheila but what you said here has got me thinking.

Creativity, like the tides, comes and goes. I am lucky I don't have to rely on it for my income.

I don't see this imaginary bar people keep saying I am setting. Each project is its own individual thing. It may be good it may be bad, it will certainly be different. We all have our own strengthes and weaknesses.

I find the more I chase ideas the faster they run away. I cannot look at a blank piece of paper and design something. The ideas, for me, come from experiences I've had ( like triumph1 and his 'ripple' box), things I've seen, opinions I hold (you'll see) and just noticing the way things are, were, will be or never are. My mind creates by churning away something, not nothing, like a blank piece of paper (screen). Even the 'Snakes' pattern came in the middle of doodling.

Sometimes, in the middle of a project, a great fear overwhelms me that it won't be any good or not as good as I hoped. It is usually OK. If its not it will probably be next time. Mistakes are often a rich source of novelty in design. Pity the poor person who never makes a mistake. There is nothing to learn.

Stepping outside your 'comfort zone' is another good way of creating something new. Tools techniques and media, different or new, may make you feel clumsy and gauche but they present opportunities you would never have seen if you don't 'have a go'. Thats what I keep telling myself about the scroll saw. Yesterday I 'played' on it for ten minutes. In the end I made a lot of mees, some odd shapes(mostly failed) and a working miniature comb, about 3/4" long








just from playing and trying to sharpen up my skills. No I'm not trying to say 'look at me, aren't I clever' but I am trying to say' play, have a go, try new things. You'll be amazed at what you can do'.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


Shiela,
Martyn is indeed perfectly correct (British English ha?). I have worked for 8 hours a day in the office and during weekends I do my woodworks. Please note that Woodworks is my hobby… to take away my stress from weekdays work. I just let my mind occupied and my body busy. I think it is quite the reverse on you. You have made designing and woodworking as your way of living…. then.. what will be your outlet… still designing…. 
You said 
Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!).

There is no stopping when your mind will overcome your body.. but your body needs recharge by resting. Therefore… think of your physical body and rest for a while … it is just like your body wants to rest and sleep but your brain disagree… it is called stress…


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


It is positively bizarre when being creative is directly related to one's income. I do several different things for income, and they are all extremely creative. There are definitely days when I look at everything I have to do and just sigh, because "the force" is just not there. Sometimes, on these days, I am too stubborn to realise it (or perhaps admit it) and try anyway - things never work well on those days, and I end up frustrated and usually have wasted my time and supplies.

As far as "setting the bar" - absolutely. Sometimes I'm afraid to even show people my bigger, more impressive works because I know that they are going to expect these constantly. In fact I recently did a series of simple, tiny wood hanging and… nobody was interested in them at all. Because they weren't the grandiose things people have expected me to make. It's awkward.

In a similar vein, when you get the inspiration to do something you've never done before-it sure takes a leap of faith on your end to do it! What if nobody likes it? What if it's totally different from what you've ever done before? What if you just end up wasting a few days and materials and discover it was a terrible idea?

I know that by sharing my good pieces with everybody, it is easy to create the illusion that every single item I make is up to those standards. I wish it were true, but it couldn't be further from the truth. I have thrown inlays into the burn pile before because they were fantastic failures and couldn't be salvaged. It hurts, but you just try again. And you are so, so right - strike when the iron is hot. Take advantage of the creativity as it happens!

And then be very thankful that you get to be creative for a living


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


Hi guys! I really appreciate both of your input. People write me all the time and say they like this blog because they get to see how the designing process works (at least for me.) Sometimes I feel like I am rambling on and just talking, but it does help to sort things out in my own mind and I don't mind sharing.  I love your insights too and I do take them to heart.

As a creative person, I also love to see how other designers create and hear how their designing works for them. Both of you, Martyn and Bert have helped me see that. I really enjoy seeing what inspires you and drives you to your creativity. I am happy that you have shared it with me and others.

This is characteristically probably the busiest time of the year for me. Although the sales are typically the slowest (summertime) we are preparing for the fall and winter in which people are more housebound and there are so many craft and holiday shows, as well as holiday gifts to be made. The autumn catalogs have historically been the best sellers, so it is quite important for my future to give a good showing there. (Remember the story "The Ant and the Grasshopper?") If I work my butt off now, I will have a good winter.

I am sure the pace will not stay at what it has been for me. It physically can't. You are right Bert when you say my body needs recharging time. I feel a bit tired, but I am still exhilarated and running on the adrenalin of the excitement of these ideas. I will probably be very relieved when Monday rolls around, because I will know that I am at my finish line for the catalogs.

I am planning a short trip in August to the city where I will get away and pamper myself and relax and rejuvenate. It certainly won't be fancy, but it will sooth my soul. A good meal or two, some fresh air, some shopping . . . .who knows? Maybe I will sleep past 7am! It will be a nice reward for staying focused the past couple of months and accomplishing.

Over the winter I hope to pick up the paint brushes again and do at least one serious painting. That will be when I am at my most relaxed and it will be to please no one but myself. I really look forward to that time and I am sure it will become a reality.

Thanks again for your input. I really love hearing from you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


It seems I am writing a secondary blog here today, but I just saw Lis' comments after I posted.

You and I could be sisters! I love talking with you because you confirm so many things that I am thinking and going through.

When I started writing here, I thought maybe a couple of times a week. It got to be a habit with me every morning (I am a creature of habit) and even though on some days when things didn't go just right I didn't feel like writing, I did. I didn't just want to share my successes here, but also my failures. This isn't because I wanted to whine to someone, but it is more to show others that every day isn't sunshine and roses but if you keep on a certain path, things will come out well in the end. It always looks easy from the outside. People see the finished product and loo in awe. I like the story behind the finished projects. The good AND the bad. I like to see how others work and how they cope when things don't always go just right. Not only do we learn from our own mistakes, but if we are in tune enough, we can also learn from others. That is what this whole forum is all about. (20,000 heads are better than one - don't you think?)


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


Yeah! I agree. 

Perhaps, the next time I encounter them, I will take photos of my failures.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


Sheila, it never fails. About 3/4 through a project, i start saying "boy, when this is finished, I'm going to take some time off." But after 1/2 day, I've got another brilliant idea and a few hours off seems to be enough. I'm not good at taking holidays as I always wish to be back in the workshop.
I will say though that while I was teaching dance, I always thought I had to come up with brand new choreography for every dance. Then one of my fellow teachers from another dance school says she keeps all of her choreography throughout the years and just mixes it up…audiences rarely know or pay that much attention. Just as they rarely pay less $ if I put less beads on a pair of moccasins; they give it a general look and if they like what they see, they don't notice if I've put a little more or less work into the project.
I am wondering if you have to come up with new designs every time. (if that is what you do.) Why try to top your good ones? There are so many people who would appreciate the very same design - after all, look at all of those people who spend $1000's of dollars on bronzes that are exactly the same as 20 more. 
Sometimes I become obsessed with perfecting a certain design, like my guns and holsters. Once they are looking how I'd like them to be, I generally keep that design for reproduction but because I do each one individually, they are all original.
I hope I've written along the lines of what you were pondering.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


Yes, Jordan - I am a lot like that too. If I do get discouraged or really tired, a couple of hours away does make a difference. Soon I am wishing I were back working again. I do take what I call little 'day trips' and they help me a lot. We drive through the back roads and just explore and it is a nice time away from home and the business. But usually when I get back I am raring to go again.

I fully understand what you are saying when you talk about using less beads or putting just a bit less of time into something. I do that with painting often. I can keep going and picking on a painting forever and there comes a point when I have to say 'stop' and finish up. I can clearly see you doing that with your beautiful creations. You are right, it doesn't mean you are cheating others out of anything, it is just a judgment call as to what is enough.

I am going to talk about doing several variations on my one design in my blog today. So that will be clarified there. As a designer and not someone who does production work, it does have some importance to change it up pretty much for the next design. After all, they are looking for new and fresh ideas. But I do also think there is a compromise without compromising the quality of the patterns I produce. 

Thanks so much for your thoughts, you really got me thinking about things from another angle.

Sheila


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Hear What I Hear?*
> 
> I really appreciate the nice things that everyone said about the Autumn Pumpkin Candle Tray. I was very happy with how it came out. On paper, it wasn't too impressive but when I started getting it cut, I saw that it would be nice. It may be my favorite of the trays to date, even though I like the bat one so much. I really like it though. It is funny, but I keep going back and just looking at it sitting there on the table. I guess I am proud. I have a few painted pieces that are like that. I just like to look at them. I feel kind of silly being that way but I guess it just surprises me sometimes seeing how things come to reality from my imagination. I guess that is what makes it so much fun.
> 
> I am (slightly) worried now because it seems with each one of these trays, I am setting the bar a bit higher. It isn't that I am not up for the task of doing a little better on each one, but it does get me wondering if I can. Those self-doubts always seem to creep in. I wonder if my other designer friends feel the same way when they complete one of their better projects? I see Martyn, Lis and Mary and so many others all make these incredible things and I wonder if they sit down after all the fanfare and look at the next blank page on the design board and say to themselves "now what?"
> 
> I realize that every project can't be a home run. I think we would all crumble to pressure or burn out much too quickly if were continually hit everything out of the park. But it still doesn't take away from wanting to do the best job I can on whatever is in front of me at the moment. I think that I work well under pressure. There are others who thrive on it more so than myself. And there are still others who don't do well at all with it. I think I am closer to the thriving side of it. If people tell me to 'take your time' on something, it usually gets swept in to a little corner room in the back of my head and I don't think about it hardly at all. Even though I am self-employed, I still have to answer to myself as if I were the task master. One phrase I live by which I am sure that I mentioned before is 'we are our own destiny'. Whenever I get lazy I think of this. I don't have to punch a clock or show up five days a week to a job, or answer to a crabby or unreasonable boss. But I will have to do that if I don't stay in line and keep on the path I have chosen.
> 
> I am not saying that I can't ever have a break. Let me be clear on that. I take time when I feel the need to. I go for 'day trips' and get out and sit by the ocean watching the tide come in or out. Some days I just goof off for the day and do other things that replenish and refresh myself. One day I will get back to serious painting. I have done some fun painting in the past year or so since my life has calmed down a bit, but I want to do a really good painting again and devote the emotional energy needed for that. It will come eventually. I can't rush it. I will know when the time will be right for it and it will be better than ever for me.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am on a good, comfortable creative roll. I don't want to stop that momentum because as a designer, I know that it isn't always like this and I consider it a gift. (strike while the iron is hot and all of that!) What may look like a lot of work to outsiders is really a very fulfilling experience that is difficult to describe. It is something that is born in all creative people I believe and it is a driving force that keeps those 'impossible' projects coming - just because. I guess that the best thing to do is strike a good balance. Most days, I feel I do.
> 
> With that said, I had a pretty restless night last night. I started drawing my next tray yesterday evening and it just seemed again that I didn't have a clear direction to follow. I have about five different ways I could go with this next design and I think the little voices in my head were up arguing all night as to which one I would go with. I was up several times and even got up in the middle of the night to have a cookie and look at my emails to try to replace those thoughts with something else. I still got up at my usual time (around six) and I have decided to once again "just draw" and see where it will take me. I don't know why I fight with this process, because the results have not been that bad, but I guess it is my old school way of thinking where I want the comfort of seeing the finished piece in my head so I have a clear goal to shoot for. As of now, it is still in the fog.
> 
> I write this down because if it does come out alright in the end, I can remind myself not to fear the unknown, but embrace it with enthusiasm. If it is a really good outcome, it will tell me that I just have to let the voices duke it out and go with the flow. As I said before, that is an entirely new way for me to design. Perhaps it is the next step in my own learning process. After all, stepping outside of our comfort zones is what helps us grow, isn't it? It is very possible that this happens to all designers and is a natural progression of learning. Maybe the voices know better. I hope so.
> 
> That would be very exciting!


Ah yes, I just read the sentence (scroll saw 'pattern' designer) duh, I was thinking that it was just your personal tastes. In that case, I don't know what to say, but I feel for you, LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quality is Better Than Quantity*

I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.

It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.

I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.

There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)

I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.

When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.

So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.

When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.

I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.

I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.

I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


Sheila, getting the balance right is one of the most difficult things to do. When I was working, in computers, back in '94 I got it seriously wrong. I got into work on Monday morning and my brain shut down. I couldn't do anything. I was off for a total of three months with stress, a breakdown as we used to call them. I wouldn't want this to happen to anyone and thats why its good to see you re-assessing your work/life balance. Its far better to catch things like this now than to have to rebuild your life because you just 'carried on regardless'


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


Thanks so much, Martyn. I guess that what sometimes makes it difficult is it being my living. I was put in a very precarious position not too long ago and have had to fight tooth and nail to regain stability. But I am almost there. I can feel it. Like Lis said the other day, I am glad to be able to do this as my 'job'.

I have made great strides though, and I think you are right in watching it and finding a balance before it gets out of hand. After all (I asked myself) will one more design make or break me for this catalog? Likely not. So why risk it? Life is too short.

It is nice to have friends to help you keep things in perspective. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


Shiela,
Your back and refreshed from yesterdays stress. Glad to hear that you have realized that there must be control in your mind about limitation and overload. 
I can now conclude that both of you Martyn and Shiela are both work addicted.. quality counts .. and most common in both of you is YOU DO IT YOURSELF. Another solution in a manager's view is DELEGATE. Those that you can let others do, give it to them. At any rate, it is still you who will decide whether the quality of others work is satisfying to you.


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


Great insight, Sheila.
We always tend to try to do too much… by the time we are finished, we never want to see it again!
That's not the way life should be.
I love the intensity of woodworking but I find myself being able to look at the wood and understand that we are communicating rather than me doing something to the wood. It slows me down and makes me aware of the wood.
I think your comment on balance applies to life as well as woodworking.
Ellen


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


Sheila I had to laugh as I read this. Yesterday you mentioned how we could be sisters, today I thought the same thing. I have SUCH an aversion to surprises. I hate not knowing what's around the corner or what will happen tomorrow. I've had a few people tell me I must be a control freak, but it's not the case- I don't mind so much if other people make decisions that direct what I do; I just wish to know them as far in advance as possible.

I think you have a good plan, there. I'm actually really looking forward to seeing the candy cane one!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


Great read there Sheila!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality is Better Than Quantity*
> 
> I really love the discussions and thoughts that you all send me on what I write about. It gets me thinking in so many different directions and it gives me a perspective on my work that it is impossible for me to have here on my own. I received so many great ideas in the past couple of days regarding striking a balance with work and the level of designs and not getting burned out.
> 
> It is as if we are all sitting here having a cup of coffee and discussing these things. There are so many types of designers in this forum that do things for so many different reasons and use different methods. There are also those who do others' designs that have so much to offer. Together we all have quite a well-rounded sense of what is going on and what works for each of us individually.
> 
> I did slow things down a little bit. I had a couple of emails from the wholesaler yesterday and they were just checking and wanted to clarify a few things before everything went into print, and I also had an email from my assistant editor at the magazine who was doing the same. These weren't all questions that were able to be answered in a snappy manor and many of the issues needed checking and clarification. I did so and talked on my phone with my assistant editor for a while and we had a nice discussion, not only tying up the next project and article, but also talking about the business in general and which direction the magazine wants to go and what my role in it would be.
> 
> There are some new and exciting things on the horizon for the magazine and subsequently for me. It was fun to talk about things and I felt she valued my input and really wanted me to be a part of things. We also had a good laugh because when I sent my last package to them, it contained the materials for three projects and three articles. There is a lot that goes with each, such as drawings, text, the actual project, etc. and it can get a bit confusing when sending several at a time. She said she had to ask me if I purposely color-coordinated my paper clips (I have colored ones) so that each specific article/project got a certain color and folder. I had to smile when she asked because I had forgotten until then that I did that, as I was in a particularly "organized mood" that day. I told her I was happy she noticed and she said that she and Robert (my editor) just shook their heads over it and thought it was great. (I am sure that wasn't all they thought!)
> 
> I like order in my life. I am not great with surprises - no matter how nice they can be. I don't get mad or anything, but I just like to know what is coming and plan things accordingly. I guess that is why I not only live on the deadlines put in place by others, but I also self-impose my own. As I said though, I don't panic if I fail to meet every one. They are more or less goals that are something to strive for.
> 
> When talking to my assistant editor and also the wholesaler, as well as reading everyone's replies, it did remind me that how much I am doing isn't as important as how well I am doing it. Not that I ever really let the quality slip. But I saw that taking a breath and devoting the time that these certain details requires is a big part of the complete package. What good is it if I am presenting a good project if I fail to give good and complete instructions how to make it? My job isn't a "look and see how great I can make this" kind of job. It is more of a "look and see how great YOU can make this". That is the teaching part. Great teachers are the ones where everyone in their classes get a high grade. Not because the class is too easy, but because the students were taught well.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I lowered the bar a little. Not the quality bar, mind you, but the quantity bar. I thought if I get one more piece done by Monday, so be it. There will be five great pieces in this series that I can be proud of. I even took a few hours off and went on a half-day drive, as it was a beautiful and sunny day.
> 
> When I returned, I felt good. I did feel replenished and ready to work. There was an email waiting here for me from my wholesaler saying that she loved these new designs so much and she was behind on her schedule a bit so she could extend my time frame for a couple of more days. It was great news. I am still only doing the one I am working on and one more additional design. I am not adding to the batch just because I have more time. Instead, I am going to take the time to do the job to the best of my ability and make these last two pieces every bit as special as the other four.
> 
> I was going to write about doing series like these, but again, I got to talking. I see it is getting long already here and I will talk about that aspect in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the drawing of the next project - a candy cane theme - and after several versions, I am finally getting to the point where I am happy with one. There are just a few final adjustments on it and I will be able to cut it. This one was more random in design, which is not easy for me to do. But it looks balanced and I am pleased with the outcome so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday doing whatever you love to do. Be it woodworking or something else, relax and have fun. Thanks again for all your feedback. I love hearing about your experiences too!


great blog Sheila
glad to hear you slow down a bit 

I don´t want you to experience such a breakdown I had a copple of years ago

I still have to struggle with it :-( and had a serius warning in the spring with hospital and everything
but I gess thats life when you can´t sit calm in a corner without doing anything :-(

have a great weekend Sheila
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Almost There *

I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.

It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.

I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.

I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.

I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.

I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.

Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.

Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.

The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.

I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.

So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:


From Candy Cane Candle Tray

It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.

Here is a close up of the cutting:


From Candy Cane Candle Tray

Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.

So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that. 

It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.

I hope you all do too.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


I love the candy cane one! It is very "cutsey" but I think that really works to its advantage. Also, I think that if somebody was too nervous about doing the outside edge designs, it could stand on its own without them.

Resting builds strength. It is a common theme in exercising. During race training, they warn you to not run every single day - you MUST take off a day at least once a week (preferably 2). Slowing down and letting yourself just be, builds strength and lets you tackle more when you go back out. I imagine creativity and productivity are the same way.


----------



## AlNavas

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


I have been following your work with interest; my wife loves working on the scroll saw, while I use it only on occasion. Sometimes I see "...stuff that is not there…" For example, the following, taken from the bottom edge of the tray, a phantasm appeared, and just had to share with you - its tilted head and wonderful smile greeted me thus:










I can just feel it laughing, eyes shut, eye brows tilted, and huge smile that sounds like a great belly laugh… 

Al


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


@ Lis - Thanks so much! I like doing 'cutsie' stuff too! Although I sometimes have more of a struggle of it than the realism. Again, it is good to spread my wings and get out of my comfort zone. I have to stop worrying so much about every detail - especially in designs like this. There is a time and place for everything! 

@ Al - I do see it! It is kind of like my seeing "The Scream" in my snowflake one. I am glad you are thinking happier subliminal thoughts than I did! LOL Thanks for bringing it to my attention and thanks for your encouragement. 

Sheila


----------



## dustbunny

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


Sheila,
I also watch and read your blogs, I love your writing, and projects.
I was a bit jealous when you said, "It feels like a bit of autumn this morning." 
I woke up to a blast oven, the humidity has warped almost all the wood here in my shop.
Even the house is looking a bit warped! LOL

Keep up the great work,

Lisa


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


I also wanted to add in that I want to thank Grizzman for the advice on the router bits. I have a set of Freud bits that I have used for years, but recently there has been a bit of burning when I used my small round over bit. The bearing was good and the bit looked OK, but this time I tried my partner's bit from a set he had. The difference was amazing. It went so smooth and not a burn mark at all. I guess my bit either needs replacing or sharpening. It is a shame that it is so difficult to find someone to sharpen them. I am probably better off just getting another one. What a waste!  I guess they don't stay sharp forever though.

Sheila


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


Autumn? Now that we live in Alberta, I hate to admit that I also recognize that feel already - a certain smell in the air - and just as it got nice.
What seasons do you have? Christmas and Halloween - I'll bet you could do some wonderful flowers for spring. Don't worry about summer - it never lasts long enough to make one, LOL!!!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


Sorry to say but cutting tools do not last forever but carbide tipped ones last much longer than just tool steel ones. Although they cost a lot more they are well worth the price over the long run. If you need a tool for just one project, tool steel is fine, but if you are going to use it for a long time over and over, carbide is best. You may know all this but many people reading might not so I thought I'd put my 2 cents in.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


Yes, Jordan - it is a weird kind of feeling. It wound up pouring rain for a while this morning, which wasn't really a bad thing, and about an hour ago the sun came out and it really started to get hot. Now there are more cloud rolling in again and it is cool again. It can't make up its mind.

I was in Alberta a couple of years ago and what I saw of it was very pretty. I was in the Edmonton area and never did get to go up into the mountains. Some day I will go back and see them though. I have a customer who lives in BC and has a guest house and has offered it up if I were to come visit her. It would be great to drive all the way across the country and see everything. I could do a loop and drive out west on the Canada side of the border and come back on the US side and see my kids and friends and all the sites there. What a great trip that would be! Now you have me dreaming . . . . . 

I have heard Erwin that Carbide was the way to go with bits. This one has served me well and perhaps it has just lived out its life. In reading the boards on bits, the general consensus seems that as long as they are carbide, they don't have to be a brand name and they will probably perform well. I will certainly get carbide when I get to the city and purchase one


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


sesons realy goes quick over there 
last week it was autumn and now it´s Chrismas
Amasing are you sure you are on the same planet as the rest of us

I realy wonder if I shuold build that footdriven scrollsaw 
those candystick realy make my mouth drolling

Dennis


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


Sheila,

Ok, here we go, I don't know if I like the Design. I don't mean it in a bad way. Maybe I was thinking and visualizing it a little different then you were. I like the thought of it and I'm sure others will like it.

This was maybe my Visual of what it would look like. 2 Candy Canes Crossed like Cross Bones around the whole inside of it. And after seeing the Smaller Mints. Maybe a Series of Crossed Canes with Mini Mints inbetween to kinda appear like Candy X's and O's if you will.

Sorry bout the Critique, I like all of your projects, I think like I said I was maybe expecting something a little different.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There *
> 
> I slept in a bit on account that it is Sunday. I actually woke up at my usually time and rolled over and had 'one more sleep'. It felt good because it seems that it has been a really long time since I have done that. I think that sometimes the mind set of slowing down helps actually makes us more productive. I don't quite understand it or know how it works, but it seems that way anyway.
> 
> It feels like a bit of autumn this morning. I know people aren't quite ready for that, but it is cool and just a bit overcast and slightly damp outside. I know I will be extremely happy. My all time favorite months are from September through November. I love everything from the colors to the cooking to the smells in the air. Living near the woods is also wonderful. I have a road about 500 feet from my front window and across the road is the river. The banks are lined with hardwood trees and in the autumn it is a riot of color. I will have to share some pictures when the time is right. It truly is beautiful.
> 
> I was able to cut and finish my Candy Cane Tray yesterday. It was a lot more cutting than I anticipated, as the design doesn't look as intricate as some of the prior ones. It is on the line of the Strawberry Tray though, with some wispy little lines which define the stripes in the candy canes. I think there are eight in each cane and five in each candy and it really adds up. When I drilled, I counted approximately 170 holes, not counting the border. I guess that is why it is important for me to have a saw where I can release the blade quickly. It still only took under three hours to cut though, and that was just at a relaxed pace. I never cut for speed, just so you know. I think that accuracy is far more important for obvious reasons.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of designing this piece was deciding to do a random design or a structured one. I tried so many variations of placing the candy canes in a circle or symmetrical or other organized ways and I just wasn't happy with any of them. I am not a good "random" person and when I do random it usually turns out somewhat like wallpaper or what I call "organized random" where a random pattern repeats. I guess that is just the silliness in my organized head. I didn't even count the candy canes and just kind of shoved them in the frame I made so they looked kind of scattered and fit. I then added the round candy pieces to break up the design and bring some more interest into it and fill the obvious gaps.
> 
> I liked the way things turned out in the end. Although it is a bit more 'cutesy' than the others in the series, I think it is still nice and will be something that appeals to some. I used Oak for this one not only because this design was a bit more hearty than many of the previous ones, and the Oak would hold up nicely, but I did want more of a pronounced grain because the design itself was kind of basic. If I would have used a wood with less grain such as birch or maple I don't think it would have looked as nice.
> 
> I did decide to color in the candy canes, although I was surprised at how much I liked them natural. I used the same method as I did on the previous candle trays, with the staining medium and acrylic paints. Although it wasn't the best of the designs in my opinion, it was acceptable and nice and I liked it in the end. I did look a lot better when done than it did on paper, so that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Someone asked me about doing series lately. I find I like them and when selling patterns, it is the way to go. One of my earliest claims to fame if you will were a series of animals which were framed in various leaf shapes. They were called the 'Forest Leaf Series' and I had not only single leaves, but I also made triple leaves with three coordinating designs in each packet highlighting a single animal in three poses (i.e. three eagles, three wolves, etc.) I began doing these several years ago and started out with 16 individual patterns. The demand from them was so great that I then went to 25 and then 40 and finally after 60 or so (plus 16 of the triple ones) I had my fill of drawing them and called it quits. It occupied well over a year of my designing, and although it made me a great deal of money, finally the artistic side of me that wanted to move on to other things won out and I stopped.
> 
> Some people looked at it from only the business side and thought I may have been foolish to quit drawing them when they were still making money (they still sell to this day, almost ten years later!) but the creative well was really running dry and I didn't want to do any more when it was such an effort to come up with new ones. Recently, my new work partner has somewhat rekindled the series highlighting endangered animals. I don't mind at all because it is a new set of eyes and a new perspective and he has done a beautiful job with them. They are just kind of getting out there though, and I don't know if people will want more, but it was good to test the waters anyway and gave my partner a sense of what the market may want.
> 
> The candle trays seem to be going over well for those who have seen them. I have been holding off though until next week or so when I can present them on my site. Besides everyone here, there are few others who I have even shown them to and I certainly haven't marketed them. After presenting that original dresser tray I did a few months ago on my facebook and having the magazine snatch it up, I felt badly because one customer in particular really wanted to do it. Having to tell him that he would need to wait six months or more until the magazine came out felt pretty crummy, as I know he was disappointed. I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't present stuff until it was on the site and ready to sell. That will probably do better for sales anyway. People don't want to wait and the ones who want it NOW will sometimes forget if they can't get it immediately. I guess I am learning every day.
> 
> I can see 20 or more candle trays such as these come very easily. There are just too many nice variations that I want to do. Designing in series this way is not only quite relaxing, but it can produce some really nice designs because the basic steps are pretty much the same and you really only have to think of the variations. The framework is there already. The other good thing is that since they are basically similar, I am able to charge less for the patterns and offer them in sets, which gives added value my customers. We all know that custom work costs more. Having to think of a brand new project from start to finish requires far more time than something like this. So I will be able to pass that on to my customers. Win/Win as my editor Robert always says.
> 
> So here is a picture of the final Candy Cane Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> It is another great learning piece. But this time it is a great way to practice cutting those little slits. Many people have some trouble when they cut them in that they tend to push too hard and the blade goes beyond the point, leaving a trailing little line. The trick here is to back off pressure about 1/4" BEFORE you reach the end of the point and let the blade kind of relax on its own to a perpendicular position. This is true with all corners and once you train yourself to do this, it makes cutting any point much easier and far less frustrating.
> 
> Here is a close up of the cutting:
> 
> 
> From Candy Cane Candle Tray
> 
> Of course it would be best to cut the inside slits before the outer perimeter of the candy canes, but it isn't absolutely necessary because of the strength of the design.
> 
> So for today, I am drawing and perhaps cutting the final design for the catalog - a holly candle tray. This one is mapped very clearly in my mind and I know it will contain lots of fretwork and look very classic and elegant. I think it may be one of the better ones yet. I just hope it comes out that way! It is funny how I am having such a good feeling about it already and I haven't even drawn a stroke yet. Somehow I feel it will be one of my best sellers. I hope I am not cursing myself by saying that.
> 
> It's raining now and it looks like it will be a slow and relaxing day. I don't plan to go anywhere and it will be fun for me to just sit and 'play' with this all day long. The atmosphere here is truly right for creating and hopefully I will have a great, productive day.
> 
> I hope you all do too.


Don't worry about it Handi - I don't mind hearing your likes and dislikes. That is what makes the world go around! If we all liked exactly the same thing it wouldn't be any fun, would it?

I like your crossed candy cane idea. I think it is cool. Perhaps by next year I will have another take on it and do something like that and a bit more delicate. I do appreciate your thoughts and suggestions and I try to take them into consideration when doing my next thimgs.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"You Know, It Don't Come Easy"*

Well, I've done it. I made it to the other side. Sitting here next to me on the table is the final pattern for the autumn catalog. The wood is prepped (a beautiful piece of 5/8" birch), the pattern is completed, and I all have to do is my favorite part of spending a couple of hours at the scroll saw and cutting it out and finishing it. That's the easy part as any designer can tell you.

It's funny, but at 8:13 last night when the printer was spitting out the final copy of the pattern and I looked at the clock, the first thought that went through my head was "Boy, I finished early tonight! I actually have a couple of hours before bed to do whatever I want!" I guess it was then that I realized just how hard I have been pushing things. I mean, I write here every day and talk about what gets done and what has to be done, but I don't think the scope of things really even clicked until then.

It isn't always the physical work that is exhausting. It is the constant thinking, figuring and planning that can wear you out. Whether I am sitting at the computer or on a beach somewhere or in the car taking in the scenery, it seems when a project is in the works, I am always thinking about it. It isn't until it is safely turned into a reality that I then allow myself to begin to relax. For the most part, I know what will work and what won't. But there are sometimes little surprises that pop up in the process - especially with new techniques - that may look good on paper and decide not to cooperate when implementing them.

This is not one of those projects, I believe. I can actually relax a bit and enjoy seeing it come to life.

It wasn't this way from the start though. I spent the morning tying up loose ends for my wholesaler and checking and rechecking the items I needed to provide her. She needed the high resolution pictures of all the holders sent - that was 27 pictures (I gave her choices!) She needed measurements and had questions about some of the other projects she was going to offer. I found a tiny error on one pattern where the lines didn't convert to PDF properly on the pattern page. It was a small error, but I didn't know why it occurred and even though I fixed it easily, I felt the need to recheck everything else again to make sure it didn't happen more than once. Just lots of details.

I didn't really start drawing this design until after lunch. I did so however with a clear mind because I got the OK from my wholesaler (she works on Sundays too!) that we were cool. All she needed was this last design. I spent the next four hours or so drawing and redrawing. I actually have an almost complete drawing sitting in the file that was about 80 per cent done and I looked at it and hated it. It was wispy and not what I intended at all. I looked at the clock and thought that I was going to be up until midnight if need be to finish this.

I then got the idea in my head that maybe I would just call it a day. After all - five candle trays are enough for now, aren't they? I thought about all the things that you guys had said to me and I really felt tired and crappy and though "Why am I killing myself?" I could walk away right now and still hold my head up high. Right?

And then something happened. I don't know what or how to describe it but I thought of one last thing to try. I started drawing again (I had moved the 'bad' design over to the side of the artboard in Illustrator and I just started fresh.) I wanted this last design to be elegant and classy. So I began to draw some elements that would really define that mood. After a series of swirls and shapes, they began to come together. I felt a new hope and I forgot how tired I was. By dinner, I had the basic design mapped out and I knew that I was on the right track. I continued to adjust and add things and I can actually say that I am happy with the results. On paper it looks nice, and I can't wait to see how it will look in reality.

I feel as if I had just run a marathon. I know I am not really complete yet, but as I said, cutting the design is the easy part for me. I don't have to think much to do that. Now it is as if I am just following directions. It's a whole different mindset.

This doesn't mean that I am done designing this series by any means. It is funny, but in a few days I can see myself starting to draw more. This time though it will be without the deadlines and the major pressure that I felt the last couple of days. I have so many wonderful ideas for these holders that I can't wait to make. I saw on the project page that someone did a spider web and said that my candy cane design inspired him to dust off his saw. That was really great to hear. I planned to do a spider web in this series too, and I have a long list of different themes and designs. The summer and spring ones will be fun. I was thinking pansies, fish, dolphins (I already bought a beautiful blue candle for that one), sea shells, etc, but I also want to do some cabin-type ones with moose and bears and mountains and trees and some kitchen ones, etc., etc. I even want to do some Native American designs, as I did a set of Arrowhead Ornaments which had Native American symbols and they were very popular. There are so many nice directions I can go in.

I think I will do several at a stretch, such as these and then take a break and do something different in between. I have several more sets of ornaments I want to do and lots of other ideas in my idea book and I think that mixing it up will keep me fresh. The magazine has six things of mine (3 articles and 3 projects) which may sound like a lot, but my editor tends to put more then one thing in an issue when he has extra stuff so I want to be sure he has a good supply of projects. There are also some new articles I want to do.

So I guess I am never really going to be "done". But at least I can slow down the pace knowing that I will have a good representation in the holiday catalogs. That is the best I can do.

These past couple of weeks has been a good test for me. Would I want to live my life at this pace all the time? Absolutely not. I know I would burn out very quickly. There was a split-second yesterday when I felt that feeling of just not wanting to do it at all anymore. I thought of all those who told me that they wanted to do woodworking for relaxation and if they had to do it as a living, they wouldn't like it. I almost felt like that. Just for a minute. But then I thought to myself "what would I do instead?" and I didn't have a good answer. Nothing makes me happier.

So as soon as it is a decent hour, I am going to put on some good music and spend a couple of hours cutting this out. I am excited and can't wait to see how it will work and look. I am sure that it will only take half the day. The sun is out and summer has returned and although it is warm, it isn't what I would call hot or uncomfortable. When I finish, I am going to sit back and take a breath and maybe go for a drive or out to dinner to celebrate the milestone. I may even make a batch of cookies. Oh, and the bathroom floor needs cleaning. I think I will even enjoy doing that. 

Have a happy, HAPPY Monday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *"You Know, It Don't Come Easy"*
> 
> Well, I've done it. I made it to the other side. Sitting here next to me on the table is the final pattern for the autumn catalog. The wood is prepped (a beautiful piece of 5/8" birch), the pattern is completed, and I all have to do is my favorite part of spending a couple of hours at the scroll saw and cutting it out and finishing it. That's the easy part as any designer can tell you.
> 
> It's funny, but at 8:13 last night when the printer was spitting out the final copy of the pattern and I looked at the clock, the first thought that went through my head was "Boy, I finished early tonight! I actually have a couple of hours before bed to do whatever I want!" I guess it was then that I realized just how hard I have been pushing things. I mean, I write here every day and talk about what gets done and what has to be done, but I don't think the scope of things really even clicked until then.
> 
> It isn't always the physical work that is exhausting. It is the constant thinking, figuring and planning that can wear you out. Whether I am sitting at the computer or on a beach somewhere or in the car taking in the scenery, it seems when a project is in the works, I am always thinking about it. It isn't until it is safely turned into a reality that I then allow myself to begin to relax. For the most part, I know what will work and what won't. But there are sometimes little surprises that pop up in the process - especially with new techniques - that may look good on paper and decide not to cooperate when implementing them.
> 
> This is not one of those projects, I believe. I can actually relax a bit and enjoy seeing it come to life.
> 
> It wasn't this way from the start though. I spent the morning tying up loose ends for my wholesaler and checking and rechecking the items I needed to provide her. She needed the high resolution pictures of all the holders sent - that was 27 pictures (I gave her choices!) She needed measurements and had questions about some of the other projects she was going to offer. I found a tiny error on one pattern where the lines didn't convert to PDF properly on the pattern page. It was a small error, but I didn't know why it occurred and even though I fixed it easily, I felt the need to recheck everything else again to make sure it didn't happen more than once. Just lots of details.
> 
> I didn't really start drawing this design until after lunch. I did so however with a clear mind because I got the OK from my wholesaler (she works on Sundays too!) that we were cool. All she needed was this last design. I spent the next four hours or so drawing and redrawing. I actually have an almost complete drawing sitting in the file that was about 80 per cent done and I looked at it and hated it. It was wispy and not what I intended at all. I looked at the clock and thought that I was going to be up until midnight if need be to finish this.
> 
> I then got the idea in my head that maybe I would just call it a day. After all - five candle trays are enough for now, aren't they? I thought about all the things that you guys had said to me and I really felt tired and crappy and though "Why am I killing myself?" I could walk away right now and still hold my head up high. Right?
> 
> And then something happened. I don't know what or how to describe it but I thought of one last thing to try. I started drawing again (I had moved the 'bad' design over to the side of the artboard in Illustrator and I just started fresh.) I wanted this last design to be elegant and classy. So I began to draw some elements that would really define that mood. After a series of swirls and shapes, they began to come together. I felt a new hope and I forgot how tired I was. By dinner, I had the basic design mapped out and I knew that I was on the right track. I continued to adjust and add things and I can actually say that I am happy with the results. On paper it looks nice, and I can't wait to see how it will look in reality.
> 
> I feel as if I had just run a marathon. I know I am not really complete yet, but as I said, cutting the design is the easy part for me. I don't have to think much to do that. Now it is as if I am just following directions. It's a whole different mindset.
> 
> This doesn't mean that I am done designing this series by any means. It is funny, but in a few days I can see myself starting to draw more. This time though it will be without the deadlines and the major pressure that I felt the last couple of days. I have so many wonderful ideas for these holders that I can't wait to make. I saw on the project page that someone did a spider web and said that my candy cane design inspired him to dust off his saw. That was really great to hear. I planned to do a spider web in this series too, and I have a long list of different themes and designs. The summer and spring ones will be fun. I was thinking pansies, fish, dolphins (I already bought a beautiful blue candle for that one), sea shells, etc, but I also want to do some cabin-type ones with moose and bears and mountains and trees and some kitchen ones, etc., etc. I even want to do some Native American designs, as I did a set of Arrowhead Ornaments which had Native American symbols and they were very popular. There are so many nice directions I can go in.
> 
> I think I will do several at a stretch, such as these and then take a break and do something different in between. I have several more sets of ornaments I want to do and lots of other ideas in my idea book and I think that mixing it up will keep me fresh. The magazine has six things of mine (3 articles and 3 projects) which may sound like a lot, but my editor tends to put more then one thing in an issue when he has extra stuff so I want to be sure he has a good supply of projects. There are also some new articles I want to do.
> 
> So I guess I am never really going to be "done". But at least I can slow down the pace knowing that I will have a good representation in the holiday catalogs. That is the best I can do.
> 
> These past couple of weeks has been a good test for me. Would I want to live my life at this pace all the time? Absolutely not. I know I would burn out very quickly. There was a split-second yesterday when I felt that feeling of just not wanting to do it at all anymore. I thought of all those who told me that they wanted to do woodworking for relaxation and if they had to do it as a living, they wouldn't like it. I almost felt like that. Just for a minute. But then I thought to myself "what would I do instead?" and I didn't have a good answer. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> So as soon as it is a decent hour, I am going to put on some good music and spend a couple of hours cutting this out. I am excited and can't wait to see how it will work and look. I am sure that it will only take half the day. The sun is out and summer has returned and although it is warm, it isn't what I would call hot or uncomfortable. When I finish, I am going to sit back and take a breath and maybe go for a drive or out to dinner to celebrate the milestone. I may even make a batch of cookies. Oh, and the bathroom floor needs cleaning. I think I will even enjoy doing that.
> 
> Have a happy, HAPPY Monday!


ahhhh reaching the milestone..feels great huh…yea clean that bathroom floor and get refreshed…lol…good read this morn…it sure is a different world to be out there and having these business goals to have…its been awhile since ive had to think in that realm, but i do have some ideas that im perusing..maybe they will be realized..i really do like this series youve done..bravo….....grizz


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *"You Know, It Don't Come Easy"*
> 
> Well, I've done it. I made it to the other side. Sitting here next to me on the table is the final pattern for the autumn catalog. The wood is prepped (a beautiful piece of 5/8" birch), the pattern is completed, and I all have to do is my favorite part of spending a couple of hours at the scroll saw and cutting it out and finishing it. That's the easy part as any designer can tell you.
> 
> It's funny, but at 8:13 last night when the printer was spitting out the final copy of the pattern and I looked at the clock, the first thought that went through my head was "Boy, I finished early tonight! I actually have a couple of hours before bed to do whatever I want!" I guess it was then that I realized just how hard I have been pushing things. I mean, I write here every day and talk about what gets done and what has to be done, but I don't think the scope of things really even clicked until then.
> 
> It isn't always the physical work that is exhausting. It is the constant thinking, figuring and planning that can wear you out. Whether I am sitting at the computer or on a beach somewhere or in the car taking in the scenery, it seems when a project is in the works, I am always thinking about it. It isn't until it is safely turned into a reality that I then allow myself to begin to relax. For the most part, I know what will work and what won't. But there are sometimes little surprises that pop up in the process - especially with new techniques - that may look good on paper and decide not to cooperate when implementing them.
> 
> This is not one of those projects, I believe. I can actually relax a bit and enjoy seeing it come to life.
> 
> It wasn't this way from the start though. I spent the morning tying up loose ends for my wholesaler and checking and rechecking the items I needed to provide her. She needed the high resolution pictures of all the holders sent - that was 27 pictures (I gave her choices!) She needed measurements and had questions about some of the other projects she was going to offer. I found a tiny error on one pattern where the lines didn't convert to PDF properly on the pattern page. It was a small error, but I didn't know why it occurred and even though I fixed it easily, I felt the need to recheck everything else again to make sure it didn't happen more than once. Just lots of details.
> 
> I didn't really start drawing this design until after lunch. I did so however with a clear mind because I got the OK from my wholesaler (she works on Sundays too!) that we were cool. All she needed was this last design. I spent the next four hours or so drawing and redrawing. I actually have an almost complete drawing sitting in the file that was about 80 per cent done and I looked at it and hated it. It was wispy and not what I intended at all. I looked at the clock and thought that I was going to be up until midnight if need be to finish this.
> 
> I then got the idea in my head that maybe I would just call it a day. After all - five candle trays are enough for now, aren't they? I thought about all the things that you guys had said to me and I really felt tired and crappy and though "Why am I killing myself?" I could walk away right now and still hold my head up high. Right?
> 
> And then something happened. I don't know what or how to describe it but I thought of one last thing to try. I started drawing again (I had moved the 'bad' design over to the side of the artboard in Illustrator and I just started fresh.) I wanted this last design to be elegant and classy. So I began to draw some elements that would really define that mood. After a series of swirls and shapes, they began to come together. I felt a new hope and I forgot how tired I was. By dinner, I had the basic design mapped out and I knew that I was on the right track. I continued to adjust and add things and I can actually say that I am happy with the results. On paper it looks nice, and I can't wait to see how it will look in reality.
> 
> I feel as if I had just run a marathon. I know I am not really complete yet, but as I said, cutting the design is the easy part for me. I don't have to think much to do that. Now it is as if I am just following directions. It's a whole different mindset.
> 
> This doesn't mean that I am done designing this series by any means. It is funny, but in a few days I can see myself starting to draw more. This time though it will be without the deadlines and the major pressure that I felt the last couple of days. I have so many wonderful ideas for these holders that I can't wait to make. I saw on the project page that someone did a spider web and said that my candy cane design inspired him to dust off his saw. That was really great to hear. I planned to do a spider web in this series too, and I have a long list of different themes and designs. The summer and spring ones will be fun. I was thinking pansies, fish, dolphins (I already bought a beautiful blue candle for that one), sea shells, etc, but I also want to do some cabin-type ones with moose and bears and mountains and trees and some kitchen ones, etc., etc. I even want to do some Native American designs, as I did a set of Arrowhead Ornaments which had Native American symbols and they were very popular. There are so many nice directions I can go in.
> 
> I think I will do several at a stretch, such as these and then take a break and do something different in between. I have several more sets of ornaments I want to do and lots of other ideas in my idea book and I think that mixing it up will keep me fresh. The magazine has six things of mine (3 articles and 3 projects) which may sound like a lot, but my editor tends to put more then one thing in an issue when he has extra stuff so I want to be sure he has a good supply of projects. There are also some new articles I want to do.
> 
> So I guess I am never really going to be "done". But at least I can slow down the pace knowing that I will have a good representation in the holiday catalogs. That is the best I can do.
> 
> These past couple of weeks has been a good test for me. Would I want to live my life at this pace all the time? Absolutely not. I know I would burn out very quickly. There was a split-second yesterday when I felt that feeling of just not wanting to do it at all anymore. I thought of all those who told me that they wanted to do woodworking for relaxation and if they had to do it as a living, they wouldn't like it. I almost felt like that. Just for a minute. But then I thought to myself "what would I do instead?" and I didn't have a good answer. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> So as soon as it is a decent hour, I am going to put on some good music and spend a couple of hours cutting this out. I am excited and can't wait to see how it will work and look. I am sure that it will only take half the day. The sun is out and summer has returned and although it is warm, it isn't what I would call hot or uncomfortable. When I finish, I am going to sit back and take a breath and maybe go for a drive or out to dinner to celebrate the milestone. I may even make a batch of cookies. Oh, and the bathroom floor needs cleaning. I think I will even enjoy doing that.
> 
> Have a happy, HAPPY Monday!


I like the Idea of Native American and Nature Animals. I got Native Blood and I collect alot of Eagle Things as they are part of the Native Blood in spirituality, I tend to collect that as well. Should be a pretty good Seller!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Holly Candle Tray Finished!*

Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.

The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.

Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.

Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:


From Holly Candle Holder

The overview of the entire design:


From Holly Candle Holder

And a picture of the detailing:


From Holly Candle Holder

After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.

I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.

As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.

I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.

I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.

Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given. 

It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


Man oh man, Shelia, your designs are exquisite!!!! You are definitely a designer, that's for sure. But more than that, your work is so clean looking.
BTW, I have just started painting as well. Strange thing - when I first started carving, I loved my first crappy pieces. I actually hate my first attempts at painting - thus far. I guess I wanted to be good immediately….I'm not. But I'm going to keep it up.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


well sheila this is just fantastic…man your design is out of there good, and your cutting is super…man you can cut so well…all of the right things were in place and you executed it right down to the the last cut..very good work..now i cant wait to see some bears dancing around on your saw….grizz


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


let me say this also…when it comes to bears…there expressions are what help tell the story..and how they position themselves…..i hope you will do a bear..i grew to love them so much from being in alaska…maybe if you do a grizz bear with a tool belt on and working at the table saw…i bet that it would even intrest the boys at grizzly tools…and you have the talent to do it also..well im sure your probably talking of doing a serious painting, but the other would be so cool…no i wonder why why i would think that…lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


that realy is some delicat work Sheila

Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


Yes, you can design em and cut em with the very best of them! My Other Half will definitely want this one, so I guess I'll have to be brushing up on my scroll saw skill. I may even get her interested in doing this herself (crossing fingers).

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


Thanks you guys! I really appreciate it a lot!

@Jordan - I would love to see your paintings. I am watching your latest blog and I can't wait until you get to the painting process. What kind of paints do you use? I had done tole and decorative painting for years and in 2004 I finally tried some 'real' painting. My first painting was of a Snow Leopard and although it took a while, I liked how it came out. Only thing was I painted it on a wooden box. I love painting wildlife but haven't done so in a couple of years, but I am wanting to get back at it. I need to find a market for it eventually if I ever want to sell it. I don't know how to begin. You can see my paintings at my Gallery on my site. I am proud of some of them and would really like to do more. How come there are only 24 hours in a day, anyway?

@ Grizzman - A 'cabin' piece with bears, moose and trees is in the works. You have inspired me for that one!  I will let you know as soon as I have it done. Stay tuned . . . .


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


Hey, I really love this design. It is a nice change of pace to see a negative space design! Really lovely.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


Shelia,

I really enjoy this one. I love the Lacy look and the Veining details.

I'd have to sale that one on your Store, Bet you get ALOT of hits on that one.

I know if money wasn't so scarce for me I'd probably buy that one from your store to cut!

Handi


----------



## HAWKEYE13

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


I have a question…...how do you cut the 4" circle in the middle with out leaving a mark or hole.
What kind of tool is used?
I don't scroll saw….I only use a coping saw.
No one wants to reveal how to make the hole part.
HAWKEYE13


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holly Candle Tray Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty good. It felt great to have a handle on everything and things went pretty much according to plan. It was even sunny out, which meant that I didn't have to do routing in between raindrops. If I had finished earlier on Sunday, I would have probably waited anyway because it rained most of the day.
> 
> The Birch I choose for the tray was a really good piece. It was flat and clear and stable and would be the perfect background for the design. This tray, unlike most of the others, was what I call a negative design. Instead of the design being left and removing the material from around it, it was cut from the wood, leaving the framework. The "Hope" ornament set was like that. The lettering was removed and the ornaments consisted of the background and frame.
> 
> Although it always isn't appropriate for every kind of design, I like this kind of scrolling. I find that you can be extremely detailed without worrying about things falling off. It really highlights the abilities you have on the scroll saw to make fine cuts and curves. It is a nice change from 'regular' scrolling and one I think I needed after all of the trays I was doing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished candle tray:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> The overview of the entire design:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> And a picture of the detailing:
> 
> 
> From Holly Candle Holder
> 
> After all the other trays, I guess it is pretty much self-explanatory. I used a 2/0 reverse-tooth blade and it was small enough to do the cutting, but since the Birch is pretty hard, it offered a good amount of resistance so I had a great deal of control, which is exactly what I needed with this type of design. I first tried cutting with a 2 reverse tooth, but found that the blade seemed too wide for the corners, which I wanted to keep nice and sharp. It was a dream to cut this out and I really enjoyed doing it. There is something really satisfying to me when cutting. It is my favorite part of my job. Like anything, it seems you have good days and bad days with it, but I think that planning is a big part of that and after the last couple of weeks of working the way I have, I really enjoyed this last part of my deadline. I wanted to make this design one of the best, as I didn't want to cut any corners (no pun intended!) just because I was doing several at once. I tried really hard to look at each design individually and give it a style and personality all its own.
> 
> I also decided to do a beading-type drilling in it. I think this added interest and made it look more formal. The trick when doing this type of drilling is using a brad-point drill bit and take your time. You can't rush it and expect it to come out good. I gently touch the center point of the bit to the pattern and make sure it is centered and then slowly apply pressure. This way there is little tear out and I am sure the holes are in the right place. The effect is really nice, I think and adds a lot to the overall look of the design.
> 
> As you may have noticed, I haven't finished the birch yet. I am toying with the idea of applying a green stain to it all. I took my pictures of it natural, so I could submit them for the catalog and did so yesterday. But looking at that perfect piece of wood, it is almost asking me to stain it. I have a beautiful color called Pthalo Green which is a deep, almost bluish green acrylic that is transparent in itself and I am thinking that with the gel medium I have been using, it will give a nice deep, yet sheer color. We will have to see how things go later today.
> 
> I am holding off posting the project in my gallery until I make the final decision. I need to write the instructions for these last five candle trays and I want to get them on my site by the weekend. Although they are similar, there are some things I want to point out when making each one so I want to take extra care when writing the instructions. Now that I have several new projects under my belt, I want to take the rest of the week to concentrate on the site and the other details of my business. I still have so many more of these I want to do, but I also have more ornaments and stuff I want to draw and it may be good for me to change my direction for just a bit and do something different.
> 
> I also want to paint. I am really getting the urge to do a nice painting. I have one half-finished one of a black cat lounging on a pumpkin that I started almost two years ago, but I haven't worked on it for over a year. My mind and heart just weren't in it. I want to do something else though, like a bear or a wolf or a fox and I need to look at photos and decide which direction to go. I am fighting the urge to do another big cat because I have so many of them that I know I need to diversify. I love the cat's eyes, though. They are like no other animals. I usually paint them first because I feel like it gives the painting a soul.
> 
> Anyway, we will see on that. I hope you all like the Holly Candle Tray. I will post the pictures when I decide what I am going to do with it. Until then I have plenty to keep me busy. I decided to refinish the top of my kitchen table yesterday and have it stained and it needs a couple of coats of clear on it. I am taking bets as to which of the three cats will jump on it first when I put the finish on it. With three of them, it is just about a given.
> 
> It is only Tuesday and there is a whole week of fun ahead. I am looking forward to see what the rest of the week brings. I hope you all have a great day too!


Hi, Hawkeye:
I drill a hole with a very small bit just to the inside of the 4" circle. I tilt the saw for the bevel cut, thread the blade through, and cut the circle. The combination of the angle of the saw and the kerf of the blade allows the center to slide down slightly. Since I drilled the entry hole a bit to the inside of the circle, the hole is on the center part and easy to disguise by filling. I mix some sawdust with a little clear drying wood glue and apply it to the drill hole. When it is dry, I sand it flush. It is very difficult to see where it is drilled this way.

I hope this answers your question. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to "Normal"*

It feels really good this time to come down from such a hard push. It is funny, but it takes a while to gradually sink in that the urgency is no longer there. I wonder if it is chemical thing in our brains or something. I am sure adrenalin has something to do it.

I spent yesterday glowing in the aftermath of the previous couple of weeks. Much of the morning I caught up on correspondence in between applying coats of finish to my kitchen table. Miraculously, none of the cats decided to place their imprint on it. Although they certainly were considering it. Even though they never venture on the table at any other given time, they stalked it like prey and watched what I was doing with a bit too much interest for my liking. I even had to admonish them a few times because they were leaning a bit too closely from the nearby chairs or the back of the couch with that "whatcha' doin'?" look in their eyes. When I warned them, they just looked at me as if the thought never crossed their little minds, and with a shrug turned and went to find a place to nap, only to return with each subsequent coat of varnish. Yes, they kept me on my toes.

But six or seven coats later, I am happy to say the table is print-free and looks decent. I used a water-based outdoor poly finish from Saman which I had previously used on a small end table. I found Saman products a couple of years ago and I love them. They are all odor free and water based and they carry almost 30 colors of stain that can be mixed to make endless shades and colors. I have had friends who make furniture and larger items try them and they really loved the results too. I even had a friend put in a couple of kitchens who used them. Recently, they came up with a new indoor/outdoor varnish and I tried it on the end table a year ago. The table was just pine and I had painted it solid black acrylic and used the varnish on it and it still looks great.

My only question to those of you who work with finishes is what would be the best way to apply it? I used a soft brush and applied very thin coats, which dried almost immediately. I gave about an hour in between and that seemed to work fine. I did however see that there were brush strokes that were visible. After the first couple of coats, I did lightly sand in between. The brush I had was soft, but I was wondering if there are special brushes that are used primarily for applying this type of finish which would be more appropriate. Any advice on this would be most helpful for next time.

All in all the table came out pretty good. It was an old maple table that is actually my landlady's and came with the place. It had the kind of finish on it where if you placed anything that was slightly damp or wet on it (like a cup or a glass of milk or pop) it would leave a nice hazy ring that wouldn't go away.  (remember this is a kitchen table - not very practical!) It really looked like crap and someone offered me a nicer table that they were giving away so I didn't want to give this one back looking like the piece of crap it was. It was already in rough shape when I got here, but I thought it would be a good opportunity to practice on and figured I wouldn't be able to make it look worse if I tried. (Well - maybe if the cats helped I could!)

It sanded up nicely and did OK, but I think I should have used sanding sealer prior to the stain. You think? Can you stain after using sanding sealer? The grain seemed to rise quite a bit on the first layer of stain, even though it wasn't supposed to. It wasn't all bad though, I used some fine grit paper and gently sanded it down before the second coat of stain and it worked fine. It really looks a hundred per cent better now, and the brush strokes I speak of are quite subtle. I was just wondering if there were a better way to go with it.

The afternoon was so beautiful that I had to get out of the house. I went to a friends who lives right across the ocean and washed my little red mustang and it looks (almost) new. The car is seven years old and although it has a few little ouchees from rocks and stuff, it still looks pretty good when all shined up. I have always loved taking care of it and it was fun and relaxing to wash it overlooking the ocean on such a beautiful, sunny day. I wish I would have brought my camera.

Today I will finish up the pattern packets for the new stuff. I already converted and loaded the pictures to the site, although no one can see them yet. It is odd to move at such a relaxing pace. Even though I still accomplished, it doesn't feel like I have done much. The wholesaler gave me the OK on everything so I am set with her. I have decided to print up a flier for my friend to take to the show next weekend in Wisconsin (the one who is teaching the painting) which will highlight my new items. I will be designing that today. We will see how they go over.

I decided to not stain the last piece (the Holly one) after all. I tried a couple of colors on scraps and I think it may just take away from it. I am going to put a few layers of oil on it and call it a day. I don't want to screw it up at this point. I think I like it just the way it is.

I feel myself getting antsy though and thinking of what I will do next. I still have some ornament designs I want to do and think I may go in that direction. And of course, more of these trays. I just want to step back a short while and see how these are received.

I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. I am looking forward to browsing through the pictures and finally getting a chance to catch up with reading some posts on the site.  Have a great day!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> It feels really good this time to come down from such a hard push. It is funny, but it takes a while to gradually sink in that the urgency is no longer there. I wonder if it is chemical thing in our brains or something. I am sure adrenalin has something to do it.
> 
> I spent yesterday glowing in the aftermath of the previous couple of weeks. Much of the morning I caught up on correspondence in between applying coats of finish to my kitchen table. Miraculously, none of the cats decided to place their imprint on it. Although they certainly were considering it. Even though they never venture on the table at any other given time, they stalked it like prey and watched what I was doing with a bit too much interest for my liking. I even had to admonish them a few times because they were leaning a bit too closely from the nearby chairs or the back of the couch with that "whatcha' doin'?" look in their eyes. When I warned them, they just looked at me as if the thought never crossed their little minds, and with a shrug turned and went to find a place to nap, only to return with each subsequent coat of varnish. Yes, they kept me on my toes.
> 
> But six or seven coats later, I am happy to say the table is print-free and looks decent. I used a water-based outdoor poly finish from Saman which I had previously used on a small end table. I found Saman products a couple of years ago and I love them. They are all odor free and water based and they carry almost 30 colors of stain that can be mixed to make endless shades and colors. I have had friends who make furniture and larger items try them and they really loved the results too. I even had a friend put in a couple of kitchens who used them. Recently, they came up with a new indoor/outdoor varnish and I tried it on the end table a year ago. The table was just pine and I had painted it solid black acrylic and used the varnish on it and it still looks great.
> 
> My only question to those of you who work with finishes is what would be the best way to apply it? I used a soft brush and applied very thin coats, which dried almost immediately. I gave about an hour in between and that seemed to work fine. I did however see that there were brush strokes that were visible. After the first couple of coats, I did lightly sand in between. The brush I had was soft, but I was wondering if there are special brushes that are used primarily for applying this type of finish which would be more appropriate. Any advice on this would be most helpful for next time.
> 
> All in all the table came out pretty good. It was an old maple table that is actually my landlady's and came with the place. It had the kind of finish on it where if you placed anything that was slightly damp or wet on it (like a cup or a glass of milk or pop) it would leave a nice hazy ring that wouldn't go away.  (remember this is a kitchen table - not very practical!) It really looked like crap and someone offered me a nicer table that they were giving away so I didn't want to give this one back looking like the piece of crap it was. It was already in rough shape when I got here, but I thought it would be a good opportunity to practice on and figured I wouldn't be able to make it look worse if I tried. (Well - maybe if the cats helped I could!)
> 
> It sanded up nicely and did OK, but I think I should have used sanding sealer prior to the stain. You think? Can you stain after using sanding sealer? The grain seemed to rise quite a bit on the first layer of stain, even though it wasn't supposed to. It wasn't all bad though, I used some fine grit paper and gently sanded it down before the second coat of stain and it worked fine. It really looks a hundred per cent better now, and the brush strokes I speak of are quite subtle. I was just wondering if there were a better way to go with it.
> 
> The afternoon was so beautiful that I had to get out of the house. I went to a friends who lives right across the ocean and washed my little red mustang and it looks (almost) new. The car is seven years old and although it has a few little ouchees from rocks and stuff, it still looks pretty good when all shined up. I have always loved taking care of it and it was fun and relaxing to wash it overlooking the ocean on such a beautiful, sunny day. I wish I would have brought my camera.
> 
> Today I will finish up the pattern packets for the new stuff. I already converted and loaded the pictures to the site, although no one can see them yet. It is odd to move at such a relaxing pace. Even though I still accomplished, it doesn't feel like I have done much. The wholesaler gave me the OK on everything so I am set with her. I have decided to print up a flier for my friend to take to the show next weekend in Wisconsin (the one who is teaching the painting) which will highlight my new items. I will be designing that today. We will see how they go over.
> 
> I decided to not stain the last piece (the Holly one) after all. I tried a couple of colors on scraps and I think it may just take away from it. I am going to put a few layers of oil on it and call it a day. I don't want to screw it up at this point. I think I like it just the way it is.
> 
> I feel myself getting antsy though and thinking of what I will do next. I still have some ornament designs I want to do and think I may go in that direction. And of course, more of these trays. I just want to step back a short while and see how these are received.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. I am looking forward to browsing through the pictures and finally getting a chance to catch up with reading some posts on the site.  Have a great day!


I have yet to find that magical paintbrush.. gosh I wish I did! Usually what I will do is get it as close as I can, and then for the last coat or two use something that you spray. I can't help it, I get kind of perfectionist when it comes to brush strokes. (Perhaps why I like watercolours instead of acrylics.)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> It feels really good this time to come down from such a hard push. It is funny, but it takes a while to gradually sink in that the urgency is no longer there. I wonder if it is chemical thing in our brains or something. I am sure adrenalin has something to do it.
> 
> I spent yesterday glowing in the aftermath of the previous couple of weeks. Much of the morning I caught up on correspondence in between applying coats of finish to my kitchen table. Miraculously, none of the cats decided to place their imprint on it. Although they certainly were considering it. Even though they never venture on the table at any other given time, they stalked it like prey and watched what I was doing with a bit too much interest for my liking. I even had to admonish them a few times because they were leaning a bit too closely from the nearby chairs or the back of the couch with that "whatcha' doin'?" look in their eyes. When I warned them, they just looked at me as if the thought never crossed their little minds, and with a shrug turned and went to find a place to nap, only to return with each subsequent coat of varnish. Yes, they kept me on my toes.
> 
> But six or seven coats later, I am happy to say the table is print-free and looks decent. I used a water-based outdoor poly finish from Saman which I had previously used on a small end table. I found Saman products a couple of years ago and I love them. They are all odor free and water based and they carry almost 30 colors of stain that can be mixed to make endless shades and colors. I have had friends who make furniture and larger items try them and they really loved the results too. I even had a friend put in a couple of kitchens who used them. Recently, they came up with a new indoor/outdoor varnish and I tried it on the end table a year ago. The table was just pine and I had painted it solid black acrylic and used the varnish on it and it still looks great.
> 
> My only question to those of you who work with finishes is what would be the best way to apply it? I used a soft brush and applied very thin coats, which dried almost immediately. I gave about an hour in between and that seemed to work fine. I did however see that there were brush strokes that were visible. After the first couple of coats, I did lightly sand in between. The brush I had was soft, but I was wondering if there are special brushes that are used primarily for applying this type of finish which would be more appropriate. Any advice on this would be most helpful for next time.
> 
> All in all the table came out pretty good. It was an old maple table that is actually my landlady's and came with the place. It had the kind of finish on it where if you placed anything that was slightly damp or wet on it (like a cup or a glass of milk or pop) it would leave a nice hazy ring that wouldn't go away.  (remember this is a kitchen table - not very practical!) It really looked like crap and someone offered me a nicer table that they were giving away so I didn't want to give this one back looking like the piece of crap it was. It was already in rough shape when I got here, but I thought it would be a good opportunity to practice on and figured I wouldn't be able to make it look worse if I tried. (Well - maybe if the cats helped I could!)
> 
> It sanded up nicely and did OK, but I think I should have used sanding sealer prior to the stain. You think? Can you stain after using sanding sealer? The grain seemed to rise quite a bit on the first layer of stain, even though it wasn't supposed to. It wasn't all bad though, I used some fine grit paper and gently sanded it down before the second coat of stain and it worked fine. It really looks a hundred per cent better now, and the brush strokes I speak of are quite subtle. I was just wondering if there were a better way to go with it.
> 
> The afternoon was so beautiful that I had to get out of the house. I went to a friends who lives right across the ocean and washed my little red mustang and it looks (almost) new. The car is seven years old and although it has a few little ouchees from rocks and stuff, it still looks pretty good when all shined up. I have always loved taking care of it and it was fun and relaxing to wash it overlooking the ocean on such a beautiful, sunny day. I wish I would have brought my camera.
> 
> Today I will finish up the pattern packets for the new stuff. I already converted and loaded the pictures to the site, although no one can see them yet. It is odd to move at such a relaxing pace. Even though I still accomplished, it doesn't feel like I have done much. The wholesaler gave me the OK on everything so I am set with her. I have decided to print up a flier for my friend to take to the show next weekend in Wisconsin (the one who is teaching the painting) which will highlight my new items. I will be designing that today. We will see how they go over.
> 
> I decided to not stain the last piece (the Holly one) after all. I tried a couple of colors on scraps and I think it may just take away from it. I am going to put a few layers of oil on it and call it a day. I don't want to screw it up at this point. I think I like it just the way it is.
> 
> I feel myself getting antsy though and thinking of what I will do next. I still have some ornament designs I want to do and think I may go in that direction. And of course, more of these trays. I just want to step back a short while and see how these are received.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. I am looking forward to browsing through the pictures and finally getting a chance to catch up with reading some posts on the site.  Have a great day!


Sheila, you can't stain after sanding sealer, the wood is effectively sealed. You can dye though.

There will probably be some controversy over this, most likely the old 'two cultures seperated by a common language thing' . You know one side calling stain what the other calls dye. Oh well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> It feels really good this time to come down from such a hard push. It is funny, but it takes a while to gradually sink in that the urgency is no longer there. I wonder if it is chemical thing in our brains or something. I am sure adrenalin has something to do it.
> 
> I spent yesterday glowing in the aftermath of the previous couple of weeks. Much of the morning I caught up on correspondence in between applying coats of finish to my kitchen table. Miraculously, none of the cats decided to place their imprint on it. Although they certainly were considering it. Even though they never venture on the table at any other given time, they stalked it like prey and watched what I was doing with a bit too much interest for my liking. I even had to admonish them a few times because they were leaning a bit too closely from the nearby chairs or the back of the couch with that "whatcha' doin'?" look in their eyes. When I warned them, they just looked at me as if the thought never crossed their little minds, and with a shrug turned and went to find a place to nap, only to return with each subsequent coat of varnish. Yes, they kept me on my toes.
> 
> But six or seven coats later, I am happy to say the table is print-free and looks decent. I used a water-based outdoor poly finish from Saman which I had previously used on a small end table. I found Saman products a couple of years ago and I love them. They are all odor free and water based and they carry almost 30 colors of stain that can be mixed to make endless shades and colors. I have had friends who make furniture and larger items try them and they really loved the results too. I even had a friend put in a couple of kitchens who used them. Recently, they came up with a new indoor/outdoor varnish and I tried it on the end table a year ago. The table was just pine and I had painted it solid black acrylic and used the varnish on it and it still looks great.
> 
> My only question to those of you who work with finishes is what would be the best way to apply it? I used a soft brush and applied very thin coats, which dried almost immediately. I gave about an hour in between and that seemed to work fine. I did however see that there were brush strokes that were visible. After the first couple of coats, I did lightly sand in between. The brush I had was soft, but I was wondering if there are special brushes that are used primarily for applying this type of finish which would be more appropriate. Any advice on this would be most helpful for next time.
> 
> All in all the table came out pretty good. It was an old maple table that is actually my landlady's and came with the place. It had the kind of finish on it where if you placed anything that was slightly damp or wet on it (like a cup or a glass of milk or pop) it would leave a nice hazy ring that wouldn't go away.  (remember this is a kitchen table - not very practical!) It really looked like crap and someone offered me a nicer table that they were giving away so I didn't want to give this one back looking like the piece of crap it was. It was already in rough shape when I got here, but I thought it would be a good opportunity to practice on and figured I wouldn't be able to make it look worse if I tried. (Well - maybe if the cats helped I could!)
> 
> It sanded up nicely and did OK, but I think I should have used sanding sealer prior to the stain. You think? Can you stain after using sanding sealer? The grain seemed to rise quite a bit on the first layer of stain, even though it wasn't supposed to. It wasn't all bad though, I used some fine grit paper and gently sanded it down before the second coat of stain and it worked fine. It really looks a hundred per cent better now, and the brush strokes I speak of are quite subtle. I was just wondering if there were a better way to go with it.
> 
> The afternoon was so beautiful that I had to get out of the house. I went to a friends who lives right across the ocean and washed my little red mustang and it looks (almost) new. The car is seven years old and although it has a few little ouchees from rocks and stuff, it still looks pretty good when all shined up. I have always loved taking care of it and it was fun and relaxing to wash it overlooking the ocean on such a beautiful, sunny day. I wish I would have brought my camera.
> 
> Today I will finish up the pattern packets for the new stuff. I already converted and loaded the pictures to the site, although no one can see them yet. It is odd to move at such a relaxing pace. Even though I still accomplished, it doesn't feel like I have done much. The wholesaler gave me the OK on everything so I am set with her. I have decided to print up a flier for my friend to take to the show next weekend in Wisconsin (the one who is teaching the painting) which will highlight my new items. I will be designing that today. We will see how they go over.
> 
> I decided to not stain the last piece (the Holly one) after all. I tried a couple of colors on scraps and I think it may just take away from it. I am going to put a few layers of oil on it and call it a day. I don't want to screw it up at this point. I think I like it just the way it is.
> 
> I feel myself getting antsy though and thinking of what I will do next. I still have some ornament designs I want to do and think I may go in that direction. And of course, more of these trays. I just want to step back a short while and see how these are received.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. I am looking forward to browsing through the pictures and finally getting a chance to catch up with reading some posts on the site.  Have a great day!


Thanks, Martyn. That is why I am asking. 

Someone told me that maple itself is difficult to stain evenly and you need some kind of conditioner. Although this table is done and as good as it will get, I still would like to educate myself on the process for the next time when I am working with something that 'counts'.

There are a few blotchy patches on this piece, but nothing I will lose sleep over. It had the son's name kind of carved into it when I got here, so she should be thrilled at its resurrection and is not expecting perfection by any means.

Staining and finishing are not my strong points. I have a lot to learn in that department.

I guess that is why they call it 'sanding * sealer*' Sometimes you can't trust names though. To me, you are right in that 'stain' needs to penetrate and 'dye' sits on top. At least that is how I had understood it. I appreciate the knowledge I am gaining from this side project!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> It feels really good this time to come down from such a hard push. It is funny, but it takes a while to gradually sink in that the urgency is no longer there. I wonder if it is chemical thing in our brains or something. I am sure adrenalin has something to do it.
> 
> I spent yesterday glowing in the aftermath of the previous couple of weeks. Much of the morning I caught up on correspondence in between applying coats of finish to my kitchen table. Miraculously, none of the cats decided to place their imprint on it. Although they certainly were considering it. Even though they never venture on the table at any other given time, they stalked it like prey and watched what I was doing with a bit too much interest for my liking. I even had to admonish them a few times because they were leaning a bit too closely from the nearby chairs or the back of the couch with that "whatcha' doin'?" look in their eyes. When I warned them, they just looked at me as if the thought never crossed their little minds, and with a shrug turned and went to find a place to nap, only to return with each subsequent coat of varnish. Yes, they kept me on my toes.
> 
> But six or seven coats later, I am happy to say the table is print-free and looks decent. I used a water-based outdoor poly finish from Saman which I had previously used on a small end table. I found Saman products a couple of years ago and I love them. They are all odor free and water based and they carry almost 30 colors of stain that can be mixed to make endless shades and colors. I have had friends who make furniture and larger items try them and they really loved the results too. I even had a friend put in a couple of kitchens who used them. Recently, they came up with a new indoor/outdoor varnish and I tried it on the end table a year ago. The table was just pine and I had painted it solid black acrylic and used the varnish on it and it still looks great.
> 
> My only question to those of you who work with finishes is what would be the best way to apply it? I used a soft brush and applied very thin coats, which dried almost immediately. I gave about an hour in between and that seemed to work fine. I did however see that there were brush strokes that were visible. After the first couple of coats, I did lightly sand in between. The brush I had was soft, but I was wondering if there are special brushes that are used primarily for applying this type of finish which would be more appropriate. Any advice on this would be most helpful for next time.
> 
> All in all the table came out pretty good. It was an old maple table that is actually my landlady's and came with the place. It had the kind of finish on it where if you placed anything that was slightly damp or wet on it (like a cup or a glass of milk or pop) it would leave a nice hazy ring that wouldn't go away.  (remember this is a kitchen table - not very practical!) It really looked like crap and someone offered me a nicer table that they were giving away so I didn't want to give this one back looking like the piece of crap it was. It was already in rough shape when I got here, but I thought it would be a good opportunity to practice on and figured I wouldn't be able to make it look worse if I tried. (Well - maybe if the cats helped I could!)
> 
> It sanded up nicely and did OK, but I think I should have used sanding sealer prior to the stain. You think? Can you stain after using sanding sealer? The grain seemed to rise quite a bit on the first layer of stain, even though it wasn't supposed to. It wasn't all bad though, I used some fine grit paper and gently sanded it down before the second coat of stain and it worked fine. It really looks a hundred per cent better now, and the brush strokes I speak of are quite subtle. I was just wondering if there were a better way to go with it.
> 
> The afternoon was so beautiful that I had to get out of the house. I went to a friends who lives right across the ocean and washed my little red mustang and it looks (almost) new. The car is seven years old and although it has a few little ouchees from rocks and stuff, it still looks pretty good when all shined up. I have always loved taking care of it and it was fun and relaxing to wash it overlooking the ocean on such a beautiful, sunny day. I wish I would have brought my camera.
> 
> Today I will finish up the pattern packets for the new stuff. I already converted and loaded the pictures to the site, although no one can see them yet. It is odd to move at such a relaxing pace. Even though I still accomplished, it doesn't feel like I have done much. The wholesaler gave me the OK on everything so I am set with her. I have decided to print up a flier for my friend to take to the show next weekend in Wisconsin (the one who is teaching the painting) which will highlight my new items. I will be designing that today. We will see how they go over.
> 
> I decided to not stain the last piece (the Holly one) after all. I tried a couple of colors on scraps and I think it may just take away from it. I am going to put a few layers of oil on it and call it a day. I don't want to screw it up at this point. I think I like it just the way it is.
> 
> I feel myself getting antsy though and thinking of what I will do next. I still have some ornament designs I want to do and think I may go in that direction. And of course, more of these trays. I just want to step back a short while and see how these are received.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. I am looking forward to browsing through the pictures and finally getting a chance to catch up with reading some posts on the site.  Have a great day!


hello Sheila
that´s why we just love to have cats and dogs
they always makes os smile and on our toes 

over the years I always had trubble with waterbased lack and paint 
to get them floting together with no brush stribes
but I don´t have truble with mineral/oilbased lack and paint they just flot together niicely
except for the BLO-paint becourse you have to use sooooo thin layers
maybee that is your truble with this warnish

and your trubble with grainraising when you use it
it´s always happen when you use waterbased things
look at those two vidio where Charles Neil explain alot about finish products
and why they behave as they do
I know he start with talking about different pines but just hang in there Sheila
the link to the vidios is in theese two blog from A1Jim

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/18943
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19036

hope it will help you

Dennis

Edit : he say in one of the vidios he had made one only with finish, it´s on you-tube


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> It feels really good this time to come down from such a hard push. It is funny, but it takes a while to gradually sink in that the urgency is no longer there. I wonder if it is chemical thing in our brains or something. I am sure adrenalin has something to do it.
> 
> I spent yesterday glowing in the aftermath of the previous couple of weeks. Much of the morning I caught up on correspondence in between applying coats of finish to my kitchen table. Miraculously, none of the cats decided to place their imprint on it. Although they certainly were considering it. Even though they never venture on the table at any other given time, they stalked it like prey and watched what I was doing with a bit too much interest for my liking. I even had to admonish them a few times because they were leaning a bit too closely from the nearby chairs or the back of the couch with that "whatcha' doin'?" look in their eyes. When I warned them, they just looked at me as if the thought never crossed their little minds, and with a shrug turned and went to find a place to nap, only to return with each subsequent coat of varnish. Yes, they kept me on my toes.
> 
> But six or seven coats later, I am happy to say the table is print-free and looks decent. I used a water-based outdoor poly finish from Saman which I had previously used on a small end table. I found Saman products a couple of years ago and I love them. They are all odor free and water based and they carry almost 30 colors of stain that can be mixed to make endless shades and colors. I have had friends who make furniture and larger items try them and they really loved the results too. I even had a friend put in a couple of kitchens who used them. Recently, they came up with a new indoor/outdoor varnish and I tried it on the end table a year ago. The table was just pine and I had painted it solid black acrylic and used the varnish on it and it still looks great.
> 
> My only question to those of you who work with finishes is what would be the best way to apply it? I used a soft brush and applied very thin coats, which dried almost immediately. I gave about an hour in between and that seemed to work fine. I did however see that there were brush strokes that were visible. After the first couple of coats, I did lightly sand in between. The brush I had was soft, but I was wondering if there are special brushes that are used primarily for applying this type of finish which would be more appropriate. Any advice on this would be most helpful for next time.
> 
> All in all the table came out pretty good. It was an old maple table that is actually my landlady's and came with the place. It had the kind of finish on it where if you placed anything that was slightly damp or wet on it (like a cup or a glass of milk or pop) it would leave a nice hazy ring that wouldn't go away.  (remember this is a kitchen table - not very practical!) It really looked like crap and someone offered me a nicer table that they were giving away so I didn't want to give this one back looking like the piece of crap it was. It was already in rough shape when I got here, but I thought it would be a good opportunity to practice on and figured I wouldn't be able to make it look worse if I tried. (Well - maybe if the cats helped I could!)
> 
> It sanded up nicely and did OK, but I think I should have used sanding sealer prior to the stain. You think? Can you stain after using sanding sealer? The grain seemed to rise quite a bit on the first layer of stain, even though it wasn't supposed to. It wasn't all bad though, I used some fine grit paper and gently sanded it down before the second coat of stain and it worked fine. It really looks a hundred per cent better now, and the brush strokes I speak of are quite subtle. I was just wondering if there were a better way to go with it.
> 
> The afternoon was so beautiful that I had to get out of the house. I went to a friends who lives right across the ocean and washed my little red mustang and it looks (almost) new. The car is seven years old and although it has a few little ouchees from rocks and stuff, it still looks pretty good when all shined up. I have always loved taking care of it and it was fun and relaxing to wash it overlooking the ocean on such a beautiful, sunny day. I wish I would have brought my camera.
> 
> Today I will finish up the pattern packets for the new stuff. I already converted and loaded the pictures to the site, although no one can see them yet. It is odd to move at such a relaxing pace. Even though I still accomplished, it doesn't feel like I have done much. The wholesaler gave me the OK on everything so I am set with her. I have decided to print up a flier for my friend to take to the show next weekend in Wisconsin (the one who is teaching the painting) which will highlight my new items. I will be designing that today. We will see how they go over.
> 
> I decided to not stain the last piece (the Holly one) after all. I tried a couple of colors on scraps and I think it may just take away from it. I am going to put a few layers of oil on it and call it a day. I don't want to screw it up at this point. I think I like it just the way it is.
> 
> I feel myself getting antsy though and thinking of what I will do next. I still have some ornament designs I want to do and think I may go in that direction. And of course, more of these trays. I just want to step back a short while and see how these are received.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. I am looking forward to browsing through the pictures and finally getting a chance to catch up with reading some posts on the site.  Have a great day!


Shiela,
Added info about the sanding sealer. If you use oil wood stain, the sanding sealer can melt the stain even when dry specially when you use brush. Spray is okay. I not sure if sanding sealer is a lacquer based because I have problems too when I applied polyurethane top coats.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Not Too Exciting Today *

I am feeling quite a bit unsettled today. Sometimes it is when I am in between projects that I get like this. I also had some not-so-great news the other day and the scope of it is really sinking in. I guess it was the timing. If I were in the thick of things and pushing at this point, it wouldn't give me as much time to think. Maybe that is why I like being pushed so hard or pushing myself. 

I did get a lot of work done yesterday. I finished the five new candle tray pattern packets and they are ready to go. That, in itself was a big thing. Writing instructions is such an important part of the process, but especially on projects such as these, where the process is quite similar, it can be tedious and mistakes can be made. It would be so much easier to do one project at a time and then write the pattern and then do another totally different project and a pattern, etc, etc. But you all need to remember that this is my living and it isn't prudent for me to do things that way. As artistic as i love to be, there is some point where I have to think of making a living and what will profit me and my company. I have to do this in order to stay in business.

I have a very dear friend who I have known for over ten years who is an excellent scroll sawyer who is proofreading my patterns for me. He lives in Alabama and we met in a forum such as this called 'wooders' in 1996. He was just a young teen then and already had a wonderful interest and talent in scroll sawing. Over the years, we have met up at several of our woodworking shows and he has grown up to be a great young man. He is the same age as my son, and I kind of call him 'my other son'. We had kind of lost touch when I first came here to Canada, as I had with many of my friends, but we have reestablished our friendship and he has been a great help to me with my business.

Anyway, he graciously offered to proof read my patterns for me and I couldn't have found a better person to do it. His extensive knowledge of scroll sawing and different techniques have really helped me to do a better job. Not only does he find little typo's and stuff like that, but if he has a question as to how I explain something, he will let me know and I get another point of view and perspective of how what I am saying is received. His questions are very valid, and help me reevaluate how I explain things. He also brings up points that I may miss or leave out. All in all it is a great help and I know he is helping make my patterns much better.

So with Leldon's help, I actually completed all five pattern packets for the candle tray holders. It will be nice to offer them with confidence that they are probably error-free. I always worry about that when introducing new patterns. Especially at the pace I have been working. It seems no matter how many times we read things over, things just get by sometimes. I was talking with my editor's assistant about that earlier this week, as we were going over some stuff that was going to be in my next magazine project. This is an area where it is definitely good to have another set of eyes helping out.

I will be spending most of the day getting things ready for the site. I want to have things up there by tomorrow, and I need to load all the new products up there and shift things around a bit. I also have to do an update and a letter to send to my mailing list. And I have some new pictures for the customer's gallery that I want to display. One customer made 75 of my dimensional moose ornaments as favors for his daughter's wedding! I loved that and thought it was incredible. I guess she liked moose!  And finally, I want to make the flier for the show next weekend. I didn't get to that yesterday and I want to be sure to get it done today.

Finally, I want to thank everyone on the thoughts on finishing yesterday. I learned a lot and I hope to be able to apply the knowledge to my next project. I gave the table back and got the new one in yesterday and my land lady was happy. It was a good chance to practice and learn something.

It is raining here and quite dreary, but they are promising a nice, sunny weekend. I believe it is the perfect recipe for tying up all of these loose ends.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## canadianchips

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Too Exciting Today *
> 
> I am feeling quite a bit unsettled today. Sometimes it is when I am in between projects that I get like this. I also had some not-so-great news the other day and the scope of it is really sinking in. I guess it was the timing. If I were in the thick of things and pushing at this point, it wouldn't give me as much time to think. Maybe that is why I like being pushed so hard or pushing myself.
> 
> I did get a lot of work done yesterday. I finished the five new candle tray pattern packets and they are ready to go. That, in itself was a big thing. Writing instructions is such an important part of the process, but especially on projects such as these, where the process is quite similar, it can be tedious and mistakes can be made. It would be so much easier to do one project at a time and then write the pattern and then do another totally different project and a pattern, etc, etc. But you all need to remember that this is my living and it isn't prudent for me to do things that way. As artistic as i love to be, there is some point where I have to think of making a living and what will profit me and my company. I have to do this in order to stay in business.
> 
> I have a very dear friend who I have known for over ten years who is an excellent scroll sawyer who is proofreading my patterns for me. He lives in Alabama and we met in a forum such as this called 'wooders' in 1996. He was just a young teen then and already had a wonderful interest and talent in scroll sawing. Over the years, we have met up at several of our woodworking shows and he has grown up to be a great young man. He is the same age as my son, and I kind of call him 'my other son'. We had kind of lost touch when I first came here to Canada, as I had with many of my friends, but we have reestablished our friendship and he has been a great help to me with my business.
> 
> Anyway, he graciously offered to proof read my patterns for me and I couldn't have found a better person to do it. His extensive knowledge of scroll sawing and different techniques have really helped me to do a better job. Not only does he find little typo's and stuff like that, but if he has a question as to how I explain something, he will let me know and I get another point of view and perspective of how what I am saying is received. His questions are very valid, and help me reevaluate how I explain things. He also brings up points that I may miss or leave out. All in all it is a great help and I know he is helping make my patterns much better.
> 
> So with Leldon's help, I actually completed all five pattern packets for the candle tray holders. It will be nice to offer them with confidence that they are probably error-free. I always worry about that when introducing new patterns. Especially at the pace I have been working. It seems no matter how many times we read things over, things just get by sometimes. I was talking with my editor's assistant about that earlier this week, as we were going over some stuff that was going to be in my next magazine project. This is an area where it is definitely good to have another set of eyes helping out.
> 
> I will be spending most of the day getting things ready for the site. I want to have things up there by tomorrow, and I need to load all the new products up there and shift things around a bit. I also have to do an update and a letter to send to my mailing list. And I have some new pictures for the customer's gallery that I want to display. One customer made 75 of my dimensional moose ornaments as favors for his daughter's wedding! I loved that and thought it was incredible. I guess she liked moose!  And finally, I want to make the flier for the show next weekend. I didn't get to that yesterday and I want to be sure to get it done today.
> 
> Finally, I want to thank everyone on the thoughts on finishing yesterday. I learned a lot and I hope to be able to apply the knowledge to my next project. I gave the table back and got the new one in yesterday and my land lady was happy. It was a good chance to practice and learn something.
> 
> It is raining here and quite dreary, but they are promising a nice, sunny weekend. I believe it is the perfect recipe for tying up all of these loose ends.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


I have been following your blog for quite awhile. YOU do some beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.
Sometimes our worst enemy is "ourselves with time to THINK."


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Too Exciting Today *
> 
> I am feeling quite a bit unsettled today. Sometimes it is when I am in between projects that I get like this. I also had some not-so-great news the other day and the scope of it is really sinking in. I guess it was the timing. If I were in the thick of things and pushing at this point, it wouldn't give me as much time to think. Maybe that is why I like being pushed so hard or pushing myself.
> 
> I did get a lot of work done yesterday. I finished the five new candle tray pattern packets and they are ready to go. That, in itself was a big thing. Writing instructions is such an important part of the process, but especially on projects such as these, where the process is quite similar, it can be tedious and mistakes can be made. It would be so much easier to do one project at a time and then write the pattern and then do another totally different project and a pattern, etc, etc. But you all need to remember that this is my living and it isn't prudent for me to do things that way. As artistic as i love to be, there is some point where I have to think of making a living and what will profit me and my company. I have to do this in order to stay in business.
> 
> I have a very dear friend who I have known for over ten years who is an excellent scroll sawyer who is proofreading my patterns for me. He lives in Alabama and we met in a forum such as this called 'wooders' in 1996. He was just a young teen then and already had a wonderful interest and talent in scroll sawing. Over the years, we have met up at several of our woodworking shows and he has grown up to be a great young man. He is the same age as my son, and I kind of call him 'my other son'. We had kind of lost touch when I first came here to Canada, as I had with many of my friends, but we have reestablished our friendship and he has been a great help to me with my business.
> 
> Anyway, he graciously offered to proof read my patterns for me and I couldn't have found a better person to do it. His extensive knowledge of scroll sawing and different techniques have really helped me to do a better job. Not only does he find little typo's and stuff like that, but if he has a question as to how I explain something, he will let me know and I get another point of view and perspective of how what I am saying is received. His questions are very valid, and help me reevaluate how I explain things. He also brings up points that I may miss or leave out. All in all it is a great help and I know he is helping make my patterns much better.
> 
> So with Leldon's help, I actually completed all five pattern packets for the candle tray holders. It will be nice to offer them with confidence that they are probably error-free. I always worry about that when introducing new patterns. Especially at the pace I have been working. It seems no matter how many times we read things over, things just get by sometimes. I was talking with my editor's assistant about that earlier this week, as we were going over some stuff that was going to be in my next magazine project. This is an area where it is definitely good to have another set of eyes helping out.
> 
> I will be spending most of the day getting things ready for the site. I want to have things up there by tomorrow, and I need to load all the new products up there and shift things around a bit. I also have to do an update and a letter to send to my mailing list. And I have some new pictures for the customer's gallery that I want to display. One customer made 75 of my dimensional moose ornaments as favors for his daughter's wedding! I loved that and thought it was incredible. I guess she liked moose!  And finally, I want to make the flier for the show next weekend. I didn't get to that yesterday and I want to be sure to get it done today.
> 
> Finally, I want to thank everyone on the thoughts on finishing yesterday. I learned a lot and I hope to be able to apply the knowledge to my next project. I gave the table back and got the new one in yesterday and my land lady was happy. It was a good chance to practice and learn something.
> 
> It is raining here and quite dreary, but they are promising a nice, sunny weekend. I believe it is the perfect recipe for tying up all of these loose ends.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


Yep! That thinking can be a dangerous thing! Like a double-edged sward! LOL My daughter sometimes counters my "knowledge is power" signature line with her own "ignorance is bliss" one. Some days I wanna be on her cloud! 

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Too Exciting Today *
> 
> I am feeling quite a bit unsettled today. Sometimes it is when I am in between projects that I get like this. I also had some not-so-great news the other day and the scope of it is really sinking in. I guess it was the timing. If I were in the thick of things and pushing at this point, it wouldn't give me as much time to think. Maybe that is why I like being pushed so hard or pushing myself.
> 
> I did get a lot of work done yesterday. I finished the five new candle tray pattern packets and they are ready to go. That, in itself was a big thing. Writing instructions is such an important part of the process, but especially on projects such as these, where the process is quite similar, it can be tedious and mistakes can be made. It would be so much easier to do one project at a time and then write the pattern and then do another totally different project and a pattern, etc, etc. But you all need to remember that this is my living and it isn't prudent for me to do things that way. As artistic as i love to be, there is some point where I have to think of making a living and what will profit me and my company. I have to do this in order to stay in business.
> 
> I have a very dear friend who I have known for over ten years who is an excellent scroll sawyer who is proofreading my patterns for me. He lives in Alabama and we met in a forum such as this called 'wooders' in 1996. He was just a young teen then and already had a wonderful interest and talent in scroll sawing. Over the years, we have met up at several of our woodworking shows and he has grown up to be a great young man. He is the same age as my son, and I kind of call him 'my other son'. We had kind of lost touch when I first came here to Canada, as I had with many of my friends, but we have reestablished our friendship and he has been a great help to me with my business.
> 
> Anyway, he graciously offered to proof read my patterns for me and I couldn't have found a better person to do it. His extensive knowledge of scroll sawing and different techniques have really helped me to do a better job. Not only does he find little typo's and stuff like that, but if he has a question as to how I explain something, he will let me know and I get another point of view and perspective of how what I am saying is received. His questions are very valid, and help me reevaluate how I explain things. He also brings up points that I may miss or leave out. All in all it is a great help and I know he is helping make my patterns much better.
> 
> So with Leldon's help, I actually completed all five pattern packets for the candle tray holders. It will be nice to offer them with confidence that they are probably error-free. I always worry about that when introducing new patterns. Especially at the pace I have been working. It seems no matter how many times we read things over, things just get by sometimes. I was talking with my editor's assistant about that earlier this week, as we were going over some stuff that was going to be in my next magazine project. This is an area where it is definitely good to have another set of eyes helping out.
> 
> I will be spending most of the day getting things ready for the site. I want to have things up there by tomorrow, and I need to load all the new products up there and shift things around a bit. I also have to do an update and a letter to send to my mailing list. And I have some new pictures for the customer's gallery that I want to display. One customer made 75 of my dimensional moose ornaments as favors for his daughter's wedding! I loved that and thought it was incredible. I guess she liked moose!  And finally, I want to make the flier for the show next weekend. I didn't get to that yesterday and I want to be sure to get it done today.
> 
> Finally, I want to thank everyone on the thoughts on finishing yesterday. I learned a lot and I hope to be able to apply the knowledge to my next project. I gave the table back and got the new one in yesterday and my land lady was happy. It was a good chance to practice and learn something.
> 
> It is raining here and quite dreary, but they are promising a nice, sunny weekend. I believe it is the perfect recipe for tying up all of these loose ends.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


Best blog you've posted! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Too Exciting Today *
> 
> I am feeling quite a bit unsettled today. Sometimes it is when I am in between projects that I get like this. I also had some not-so-great news the other day and the scope of it is really sinking in. I guess it was the timing. If I were in the thick of things and pushing at this point, it wouldn't give me as much time to think. Maybe that is why I like being pushed so hard or pushing myself.
> 
> I did get a lot of work done yesterday. I finished the five new candle tray pattern packets and they are ready to go. That, in itself was a big thing. Writing instructions is such an important part of the process, but especially on projects such as these, where the process is quite similar, it can be tedious and mistakes can be made. It would be so much easier to do one project at a time and then write the pattern and then do another totally different project and a pattern, etc, etc. But you all need to remember that this is my living and it isn't prudent for me to do things that way. As artistic as i love to be, there is some point where I have to think of making a living and what will profit me and my company. I have to do this in order to stay in business.
> 
> I have a very dear friend who I have known for over ten years who is an excellent scroll sawyer who is proofreading my patterns for me. He lives in Alabama and we met in a forum such as this called 'wooders' in 1996. He was just a young teen then and already had a wonderful interest and talent in scroll sawing. Over the years, we have met up at several of our woodworking shows and he has grown up to be a great young man. He is the same age as my son, and I kind of call him 'my other son'. We had kind of lost touch when I first came here to Canada, as I had with many of my friends, but we have reestablished our friendship and he has been a great help to me with my business.
> 
> Anyway, he graciously offered to proof read my patterns for me and I couldn't have found a better person to do it. His extensive knowledge of scroll sawing and different techniques have really helped me to do a better job. Not only does he find little typo's and stuff like that, but if he has a question as to how I explain something, he will let me know and I get another point of view and perspective of how what I am saying is received. His questions are very valid, and help me reevaluate how I explain things. He also brings up points that I may miss or leave out. All in all it is a great help and I know he is helping make my patterns much better.
> 
> So with Leldon's help, I actually completed all five pattern packets for the candle tray holders. It will be nice to offer them with confidence that they are probably error-free. I always worry about that when introducing new patterns. Especially at the pace I have been working. It seems no matter how many times we read things over, things just get by sometimes. I was talking with my editor's assistant about that earlier this week, as we were going over some stuff that was going to be in my next magazine project. This is an area where it is definitely good to have another set of eyes helping out.
> 
> I will be spending most of the day getting things ready for the site. I want to have things up there by tomorrow, and I need to load all the new products up there and shift things around a bit. I also have to do an update and a letter to send to my mailing list. And I have some new pictures for the customer's gallery that I want to display. One customer made 75 of my dimensional moose ornaments as favors for his daughter's wedding! I loved that and thought it was incredible. I guess she liked moose!  And finally, I want to make the flier for the show next weekend. I didn't get to that yesterday and I want to be sure to get it done today.
> 
> Finally, I want to thank everyone on the thoughts on finishing yesterday. I learned a lot and I hope to be able to apply the knowledge to my next project. I gave the table back and got the new one in yesterday and my land lady was happy. It was a good chance to practice and learn something.
> 
> It is raining here and quite dreary, but they are promising a nice, sunny weekend. I believe it is the perfect recipe for tying up all of these loose ends.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


Aww, Leldon! You are such a sweetheart! I love you a lot! Thank you so much for making me look less stupid! I really appreciate your help and your insight and talent. <3

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Good Story With a Happy Ending*

I have a good story for a Friday.

Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"

I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."

He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.

Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.

"HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.

He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.

My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.

So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.

Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.

I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.

In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.

Hummm . . .

The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.

"Yes" he said. "I really love them!"

"Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)

"Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."

"How can you charge so little?" I asked.

"Because I love to make them!" he replied.

Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!

They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?

I really love woodworkers!


----------



## UncleHank

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


You're right, that was a good story for a Friday. Fantastic job getting those people together.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


Yup, it sure is He probably saw it on the cover and like it, that might be why he bought the magazine.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


 Sheila
a very niiice story for a friday
and then the big question " what do you charge as a matchmaker"...........LOL

have a great weekend Sheila

Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


that was a great story…i even had a wonderful laugh at the end…)..so glad you were able to help him out…its just moments like that , that make ya happy….now you might want to see the doc though…cus if your hearin frogs singin down the river…well then i just dont know…lol….....your blogs bring me humanity every morning…thanks sheila….


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


Great story.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


Nice story Sheila. Thanks.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


Sheila. I earn £6 an hour (minimum wage in the UK) stacking shelves. A friend of mine just left to take up cleaning at £7.50 an hour. I am not knocking cleaning, its a dirty job and someone has to do it, but its not skilled. However try asking even £6 an hour for making a box and people will throw their hands up as if you are robbing them. The world *has* gone mad.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


Good of you to put the 2 people together! Makes more than 2 happy, we happy cause you happy they happy, makes everybody happy happy!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


I am happy that you liked my story. Sometimes we find joy in the simplest things in life. It was a bright spot in my week and I am happy to share it. There ARE many really kind people in this world. 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Story With a Happy Ending*
> 
> I have a good story for a Friday.
> 
> Earlier this week, I had a gentleman call me from Florida. It seems he received the latest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and really liked the "Welcome to the Nuthouse" segmenation plaque that was in there. He talked to me for a few minutes about it, and then asked me "what do you sell?"
> 
> I didn't quite know what he meant. I asked him what he meant. He repeated the questions and I figured that he didn't quite understand what the magazine was for. I told him that I sold patterns and he didn't get it. "Don't you sell the picture?" he asked, and I said "No. Just the design."
> 
> He explained that because of arthritis he had very little use of his hands. He asked me if I could make him one. I really wanted to help him, but I shy away from that because I am kept pretty busy in the designing department and it wouldn't be possible for me to find time to make extras on top of things. I told him that I had the original plaque here, as it was already shipped back, but one of the leaves needed to be repaired because it wasn't packed properly and broke in transit. I explained the ouchee on the design (which really wasn't visible, but I needed to tell him about it anyway) and he asked what I would charge.
> 
> Now this is an area that I find very difficult - pricing my work. Somehow I knew he wouldn't understand the thirty plus hours that went into this plaque. I wanted to help him, but I really didn't want to just give this away to someone I don't know at all. So I told him it would be $100.
> 
> "HOLY MOLEY!" he said (or something similar). "That's a bit more than I want to spend. And then I would have to pay transit?" I felt bad and tried to explain. He was really nice and said he understood it was work, but he and his wife were on a fixed income and he couldn't really work because of his hands etc. etc. He wasn't being a jerk, I just don't think he had any idea whatsoever what making this involved. I don't think he was a woodworker and I wondered why he bought the magazine in the first place.
> 
> He then asked if I knew anyone in the Florida area who would want to make one. I got the idea to post it on my scroll sawing list and see if anyone was up to the task. It wasn't as if he was offensive or anything. I felt like he was a nice older gentleman who really liked something and didn't really understand what it entailed to make. But I still wanted to help.
> 
> My partner thought that I was in the Nuthouse. He said that no one would work for under $3 per hour. I told him that I know lots of people on the list and participate often and there ARE people who make things because they love to make them and not for a living that may want to do this. At least it was worth a try.
> 
> So I posted the request to the scroll saw list. I didn't want to say that this gentleman was cheap or anything like that because I wanted to be respectful, but I also wanted anyone who offered to help to know that this wasn't going to be a good-paying job. I worded my request as carefully as I could.
> 
> Initially, I got several "I want to help but I can't" replies on the list. After a day or so I did re-post a reply that I understood they were busy and that I wouldn't be able to do it either because I really got the feeling that people wanted to help but couldn't. These are really giving people.
> 
> I then got a message from someone who said he was really busy, but would do it. He sent me a personal message. I was just about to write him back with the information and my phone rang. It was a customer from of all places Nova Scotia. He had ordered a moose segmentation plaque that I offer earlier in the day and had a question about it and wanted to say hi. I put a personal message when I fill each order and I had said something like "hi neighbor!" to him and he just wanted to talk a minute.
> 
> In our conversation, he talked about how he loved to do segmentation and how I should do more wildlife animal ones such as the moose. He then said he loved the Nut House plaque that was just in the magazine. He said he had just finished cutting FOUR of them out and was in the process of sanding them.
> 
> Hummm . . .
> 
> The light bulb went on. "Four?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes" he said. "I really love them!"
> 
> "Do you sell them?" I asked anxiously (you know where I am going on this)
> 
> "Yes, I do" he said. "I have to charge $60 though" he said "because there is over 30 hours of work in them."
> 
> "How can you charge so little?" I asked.
> 
> "Because I love to make them!" he replied.
> 
> Well, you can imagine where the conversation went from there. I told him about my customer in Florida and asked permission to give his phone number to him. I then called the man in Florida and told him about my Nova Scotia man. Match Made!
> 
> They were both grateful and happy and it was a win/win all around. My customer in Florida got his plaque, my customer in Nova Scotia got a sale, and I had the satisfaction of helping both out. All while the frog was singing down the river. It's funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> I really love woodworkers!


You never stand so tall as when you stoop to help another.

I'm 6' 9" tall, and right now I gotta look *up *at you.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Calm*

I started the day feeling a little bit "antsy". It is so rare lately that I have everything under my belt that I want to. I finished everything for the site yesterday and even got the first half of the mailings out announcing the sales. The catalogs are caught up. My editor has several projects to choose from. My friend received all her class material for the class she is teaching next weekend at the woodworking show and the fliers and printed material are sitting there and ready to go. I even sent out my son's anniversary gift a couple of days ago and his anniversary isn't until the end of next week. He may actually get it ON TIME! Surely, he won't believe it is from me! LOL

It is so unusual to be caught up on all fronts like this. It is like a solar eclipse and happens only a couple of times a year for me. Although there is some sense of relief and accomplishment when reaching this point, it is also somewhat unsettling because I am self-trained to thrive on deadlines. I am however, learning to take advantage of the situation this time and take the weekend to get reorganized and get some stuff done around the house. Now would also be a great time to run a full backup on my computer again and sort through my files and do some housecleaning there.

But it won't all be mundane stuff. It is beautiful out already and is supposed to be upper 70's and sunny both today and tomorrow. I have a bar-b-que I plan to attend tomorrow and I am quite looking forward to that. I may even map out my next painting and start painting again on Sundays. During the fall and winter months, I generally dedicate Sunday as my 'do anything I please' day. I love spending the days painting fun things and gifts, baking or cooking a nice meal, and doing all the stuff that I don't have time to do on the weekdays. After all, a girl has got to have some fun, right? On the real cold days, I sometimes designate the day a 'jammie day' and don't even get properly dressed. How wild and naughty is that??

I look back on the last several months and I have really kept to 'the plan'. I am proud of myself for getting what I needed to done. I always think of the story of "The Ant and The Grasshopper" and try to take responsibility for my own well-being and business. It is a good feeling to know that I laid the best foundation I could and now it is up to fate. There is a freedom in letting go and allowing things to play out as they will. For a person such as myself, that simple process is not an easy one. I know I have many friends here who are like me and feel driven. They understand how difficult it is to let go.

But as time goes on and I mature as a designer, I also understand the importance of this step. If we are functioning at 120 per cent all the time, we may make a spectacular showing, but it won't be long before we are burned out. I find that making a good showing and then taking a day or two to recuperate keeps us fresh and adds greatly to the longevity and pleasure we gain from our work. I haven't always seen that and have paid the consequences. Perhaps I am really learning.

So I will leave you with the following thoughts today. Take some time out of your day to stop and look at the things that make you happy in your life. Be it your family, your pets, your shop or the place you live. Take a break and do just nothing for a bit. Don't think of the worries and deadlines and problems you may be experiencing. Even if it is only for five or ten minutes. Be kind to yourself and treat yourself like your would your best friend or the love of your life. I bet it will make a difference and give you a real boost.

*A Poem by Don Harold . . .*

If I had my life to live over, I'd dare to make more mistakes next time. I'd relax, I would limber up. I would be sillier than I have been this trip. I would take fewer things seriously. I would take more chances. I would climb more mountains and swim more rivers. I would eat more ice cream and less beans. I would perhaps have more actual troubles, but I'd have fewer imaginary ones.

You see, I'm one of those people who lived sensibly and sanely, hour after hour, day after day. Oh, I've had my moments, and if I had to do it over again, I'd have more of them. In fact, I'd try to have nothing else. Just moments, one after another, instead of living so many years ahead of each day. I've been one of those persons who never goes anywhere without a thermometer, a hot water bottle, a raincoat and a parachute. If I had to do it again, I would travel lighter than I have.

If I had my life to live over, I would start barefoot earlier in the spring and stay that way later in the fall. I would go to more dances. I would ride more merry-go-rounds. I would pick more daisies.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I started the day feeling a little bit "antsy". It is so rare lately that I have everything under my belt that I want to. I finished everything for the site yesterday and even got the first half of the mailings out announcing the sales. The catalogs are caught up. My editor has several projects to choose from. My friend received all her class material for the class she is teaching next weekend at the woodworking show and the fliers and printed material are sitting there and ready to go. I even sent out my son's anniversary gift a couple of days ago and his anniversary isn't until the end of next week. He may actually get it ON TIME! Surely, he won't believe it is from me! LOL
> 
> It is so unusual to be caught up on all fronts like this. It is like a solar eclipse and happens only a couple of times a year for me. Although there is some sense of relief and accomplishment when reaching this point, it is also somewhat unsettling because I am self-trained to thrive on deadlines. I am however, learning to take advantage of the situation this time and take the weekend to get reorganized and get some stuff done around the house. Now would also be a great time to run a full backup on my computer again and sort through my files and do some housecleaning there.
> 
> But it won't all be mundane stuff. It is beautiful out already and is supposed to be upper 70's and sunny both today and tomorrow. I have a bar-b-que I plan to attend tomorrow and I am quite looking forward to that. I may even map out my next painting and start painting again on Sundays. During the fall and winter months, I generally dedicate Sunday as my 'do anything I please' day. I love spending the days painting fun things and gifts, baking or cooking a nice meal, and doing all the stuff that I don't have time to do on the weekdays. After all, a girl has got to have some fun, right? On the real cold days, I sometimes designate the day a 'jammie day' and don't even get properly dressed. How wild and naughty is that??
> 
> I look back on the last several months and I have really kept to 'the plan'. I am proud of myself for getting what I needed to done. I always think of the story of "The Ant and The Grasshopper" and try to take responsibility for my own well-being and business. It is a good feeling to know that I laid the best foundation I could and now it is up to fate. There is a freedom in letting go and allowing things to play out as they will. For a person such as myself, that simple process is not an easy one. I know I have many friends here who are like me and feel driven. They understand how difficult it is to let go.
> 
> But as time goes on and I mature as a designer, I also understand the importance of this step. If we are functioning at 120 per cent all the time, we may make a spectacular showing, but it won't be long before we are burned out. I find that making a good showing and then taking a day or two to recuperate keeps us fresh and adds greatly to the longevity and pleasure we gain from our work. I haven't always seen that and have paid the consequences. Perhaps I am really learning.
> 
> So I will leave you with the following thoughts today. Take some time out of your day to stop and look at the things that make you happy in your life. Be it your family, your pets, your shop or the place you live. Take a break and do just nothing for a bit. Don't think of the worries and deadlines and problems you may be experiencing. Even if it is only for five or ten minutes. Be kind to yourself and treat yourself like your would your best friend or the love of your life. I bet it will make a difference and give you a real boost.
> 
> *A Poem by Don Harold . . .*
> 
> If I had my life to live over, I'd dare to make more mistakes next time. I'd relax, I would limber up. I would be sillier than I have been this trip. I would take fewer things seriously. I would take more chances. I would climb more mountains and swim more rivers. I would eat more ice cream and less beans. I would perhaps have more actual troubles, but I'd have fewer imaginary ones.
> 
> You see, I'm one of those people who lived sensibly and sanely, hour after hour, day after day. Oh, I've had my moments, and if I had to do it over again, I'd have more of them. In fact, I'd try to have nothing else. Just moments, one after another, instead of living so many years ahead of each day. I've been one of those persons who never goes anywhere without a thermometer, a hot water bottle, a raincoat and a parachute. If I had to do it again, I would travel lighter than I have.
> 
> If I had my life to live over, I would start barefoot earlier in the spring and stay that way later in the fall. I would go to more dances. I would ride more merry-go-rounds. I would pick more daisies.


Good to see you are relaxing, if only a little, lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I started the day feeling a little bit "antsy". It is so rare lately that I have everything under my belt that I want to. I finished everything for the site yesterday and even got the first half of the mailings out announcing the sales. The catalogs are caught up. My editor has several projects to choose from. My friend received all her class material for the class she is teaching next weekend at the woodworking show and the fliers and printed material are sitting there and ready to go. I even sent out my son's anniversary gift a couple of days ago and his anniversary isn't until the end of next week. He may actually get it ON TIME! Surely, he won't believe it is from me! LOL
> 
> It is so unusual to be caught up on all fronts like this. It is like a solar eclipse and happens only a couple of times a year for me. Although there is some sense of relief and accomplishment when reaching this point, it is also somewhat unsettling because I am self-trained to thrive on deadlines. I am however, learning to take advantage of the situation this time and take the weekend to get reorganized and get some stuff done around the house. Now would also be a great time to run a full backup on my computer again and sort through my files and do some housecleaning there.
> 
> But it won't all be mundane stuff. It is beautiful out already and is supposed to be upper 70's and sunny both today and tomorrow. I have a bar-b-que I plan to attend tomorrow and I am quite looking forward to that. I may even map out my next painting and start painting again on Sundays. During the fall and winter months, I generally dedicate Sunday as my 'do anything I please' day. I love spending the days painting fun things and gifts, baking or cooking a nice meal, and doing all the stuff that I don't have time to do on the weekdays. After all, a girl has got to have some fun, right? On the real cold days, I sometimes designate the day a 'jammie day' and don't even get properly dressed. How wild and naughty is that??
> 
> I look back on the last several months and I have really kept to 'the plan'. I am proud of myself for getting what I needed to done. I always think of the story of "The Ant and The Grasshopper" and try to take responsibility for my own well-being and business. It is a good feeling to know that I laid the best foundation I could and now it is up to fate. There is a freedom in letting go and allowing things to play out as they will. For a person such as myself, that simple process is not an easy one. I know I have many friends here who are like me and feel driven. They understand how difficult it is to let go.
> 
> But as time goes on and I mature as a designer, I also understand the importance of this step. If we are functioning at 120 per cent all the time, we may make a spectacular showing, but it won't be long before we are burned out. I find that making a good showing and then taking a day or two to recuperate keeps us fresh and adds greatly to the longevity and pleasure we gain from our work. I haven't always seen that and have paid the consequences. Perhaps I am really learning.
> 
> So I will leave you with the following thoughts today. Take some time out of your day to stop and look at the things that make you happy in your life. Be it your family, your pets, your shop or the place you live. Take a break and do just nothing for a bit. Don't think of the worries and deadlines and problems you may be experiencing. Even if it is only for five or ten minutes. Be kind to yourself and treat yourself like your would your best friend or the love of your life. I bet it will make a difference and give you a real boost.
> 
> *A Poem by Don Harold . . .*
> 
> If I had my life to live over, I'd dare to make more mistakes next time. I'd relax, I would limber up. I would be sillier than I have been this trip. I would take fewer things seriously. I would take more chances. I would climb more mountains and swim more rivers. I would eat more ice cream and less beans. I would perhaps have more actual troubles, but I'd have fewer imaginary ones.
> 
> You see, I'm one of those people who lived sensibly and sanely, hour after hour, day after day. Oh, I've had my moments, and if I had to do it over again, I'd have more of them. In fact, I'd try to have nothing else. Just moments, one after another, instead of living so many years ahead of each day. I've been one of those persons who never goes anywhere without a thermometer, a hot water bottle, a raincoat and a parachute. If I had to do it again, I would travel lighter than I have.
> 
> If I had my life to live over, I would start barefoot earlier in the spring and stay that way later in the fall. I would go to more dances. I would ride more merry-go-rounds. I would pick more daisies.


I am really going to try, Martyn! Easier said than done. I am forcing myself not to draw until Monday! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I started the day feeling a little bit "antsy". It is so rare lately that I have everything under my belt that I want to. I finished everything for the site yesterday and even got the first half of the mailings out announcing the sales. The catalogs are caught up. My editor has several projects to choose from. My friend received all her class material for the class she is teaching next weekend at the woodworking show and the fliers and printed material are sitting there and ready to go. I even sent out my son's anniversary gift a couple of days ago and his anniversary isn't until the end of next week. He may actually get it ON TIME! Surely, he won't believe it is from me! LOL
> 
> It is so unusual to be caught up on all fronts like this. It is like a solar eclipse and happens only a couple of times a year for me. Although there is some sense of relief and accomplishment when reaching this point, it is also somewhat unsettling because I am self-trained to thrive on deadlines. I am however, learning to take advantage of the situation this time and take the weekend to get reorganized and get some stuff done around the house. Now would also be a great time to run a full backup on my computer again and sort through my files and do some housecleaning there.
> 
> But it won't all be mundane stuff. It is beautiful out already and is supposed to be upper 70's and sunny both today and tomorrow. I have a bar-b-que I plan to attend tomorrow and I am quite looking forward to that. I may even map out my next painting and start painting again on Sundays. During the fall and winter months, I generally dedicate Sunday as my 'do anything I please' day. I love spending the days painting fun things and gifts, baking or cooking a nice meal, and doing all the stuff that I don't have time to do on the weekdays. After all, a girl has got to have some fun, right? On the real cold days, I sometimes designate the day a 'jammie day' and don't even get properly dressed. How wild and naughty is that??
> 
> I look back on the last several months and I have really kept to 'the plan'. I am proud of myself for getting what I needed to done. I always think of the story of "The Ant and The Grasshopper" and try to take responsibility for my own well-being and business. It is a good feeling to know that I laid the best foundation I could and now it is up to fate. There is a freedom in letting go and allowing things to play out as they will. For a person such as myself, that simple process is not an easy one. I know I have many friends here who are like me and feel driven. They understand how difficult it is to let go.
> 
> But as time goes on and I mature as a designer, I also understand the importance of this step. If we are functioning at 120 per cent all the time, we may make a spectacular showing, but it won't be long before we are burned out. I find that making a good showing and then taking a day or two to recuperate keeps us fresh and adds greatly to the longevity and pleasure we gain from our work. I haven't always seen that and have paid the consequences. Perhaps I am really learning.
> 
> So I will leave you with the following thoughts today. Take some time out of your day to stop and look at the things that make you happy in your life. Be it your family, your pets, your shop or the place you live. Take a break and do just nothing for a bit. Don't think of the worries and deadlines and problems you may be experiencing. Even if it is only for five or ten minutes. Be kind to yourself and treat yourself like your would your best friend or the love of your life. I bet it will make a difference and give you a real boost.
> 
> *A Poem by Don Harold . . .*
> 
> If I had my life to live over, I'd dare to make more mistakes next time. I'd relax, I would limber up. I would be sillier than I have been this trip. I would take fewer things seriously. I would take more chances. I would climb more mountains and swim more rivers. I would eat more ice cream and less beans. I would perhaps have more actual troubles, but I'd have fewer imaginary ones.
> 
> You see, I'm one of those people who lived sensibly and sanely, hour after hour, day after day. Oh, I've had my moments, and if I had to do it over again, I'd have more of them. In fact, I'd try to have nothing else. Just moments, one after another, instead of living so many years ahead of each day. I've been one of those persons who never goes anywhere without a thermometer, a hot water bottle, a raincoat and a parachute. If I had to do it again, I would travel lighter than I have.
> 
> If I had my life to live over, I would start barefoot earlier in the spring and stay that way later in the fall. I would go to more dances. I would ride more merry-go-rounds. I would pick more daisies.


nice post this morning…nice poem…...a good day to relax and maybe even a few cookies….or cake…or if i wanted to live really dagerously i might have both…lol…....have a wonderful day sheila….


----------



## scrollgirl

*Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*

After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!

I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.

On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.

One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.

Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)

We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.

Milton Waterfall:


From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010

We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:


From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010

(I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)

We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!

If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.

So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.

So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


Yes I thought I was on my own, for a bit, its a small planet. Wouldn't want to have to paint it though.

Lovely place to live, Sheila. Good to see you getting the benefit of it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


I figured out how to plot things on the Google Map in the Picasa album if you want to check things out there.

Yes, Martyn. For the first five years or so I lived here, I rarely went on any adventures. I think lots of places have a lot of stuff to offer. Even when I lived in the Chicago area I took a lot of stuff for granted. Now I get to visit as a tourist when I go there.

The world is a really pretty and diverse place if we take time to look at it!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


What a great way to relax!  I'm off to the beach today too… but I think mine is a bit warmer than yours…


----------



## mikethetermite

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


Beautiful, just beautiful, makes me want to jump in my truck and drive up. Of course I would have to throw in fishing poles, sleeping bags, tent, etc… Next year when my wife of forty years retires, we may do just that.
We have visited ten countries and forty five out of the fifty states. But you are right we sometimes over look what's right in our own back yard.
Thanks for sharing your road trip pictures. We will be looking forward to seeing more of your road trip pictures in the future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


Geez, You could be describing Water World; aka, Western WA) Photos look like us!! We even have Hwy 101 too on the western edge. Not sure we have as much history. I think the Columbia bar has the world's record for ship wrecks. Glad you had a good day.

I flew my grandmother out from Iowa for my son's high school graduation; her first g-g-child. She couldn't get over the coastline, water and trees. Quite a shock after drivng in 300 miles of corn and soybeans on road trips! )


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


Absolutely beautiful area, the Li'l Lady and I will have to get up there one day.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


Yes, I think it is a privilege to be able to live here. Remember I cam from the Midwest too and was used to miles of corn and flat lands. I went to Southern Illinois University and made the 300 mile trip the length of Illinois many, many times. It was all flat and corn.  I can imagine your grandmother's shock. Our landscape is very similar to the Maine coast across the bay.

I think that is why I am so fascinated with the landscape here. And I really love the ocean and all the hundreds of lakes and rivers. I love the water. It is nice to take some time and explore and enjoy it.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


I came to Seattle from southerm Idaho, Totally worthless land if it weren't for irrigation. I think the range land is rated at 1 cow/calf unit per square mile!! At least it is only a little ways to the mountains, not endless prarie or corn fields )

First time we drove to Iowa, I could not believe the endlessness of it. WE got into corn in eastern Nebraska and were still in it where we truned around in Ohio!!


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip!! (Not Woodworking Related)*
> 
> After writing my blog here yesterday and doing some things here around the house, I got to talking with my partner. He asked what I was planning to do for the day, and I told him that I didn't really plan to do any major work until Monday. It was turning out to be a beautiful day outside, with not a cloud in the sky and the temperatures already warm, so it didn't take much discussion for us to decided - - ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> I may be OK with staying inside all winter, but on days like this there is nothing better than taking the top down on the car and heading out on the road. My car is seven years old now, and I paid it in full last year. I have decided to keep it in storage from November until the end of March because it just isn't made for a Nova Scotia winter. Last year was my first year of being without my own transportation for those months. It was an adjustment, but with good planning and some patience, it works for me. I am a homebody anyway in the winter and it saves me the trouble of scraping and shoveling snow and the aggravation of trying to drive the beast in conditions that I shouldn't be out in. I can't really afford another "winter" car yet, and I am enjoying the fact that I finally paid it off after six years of payments. I like to rest on that right now and not have another pressure.
> 
> On days like this however, it is what working hard the other days are all about. This is my seventh summer here in Nova Scotia and although we had some nice drives and road trips last year, there was really too much going on for me to appreciate them as I can now. I live in a beautiful part of the country that is filled with history and a variety of natural beauty that is hard to find anywhere else. There are forests, coasts, waterfalls, lighthouses and rivers to explore and they are all here in my own back yard.
> 
> One of my favorite past times when I have time off is to play 'tourist' and explore new areas. I am really glad my partner here likes to do the same. At the drop of the hat on a nice day we just jump in the car with a couple of supplies and we are off.
> 
> Yesterday, we traveled up the 101 on the west side (our side) of the province and crossed through Bear River and took Rt 8 across the middle to the South Shore. We passed Kejimkujik Provincial Park which is a wonderful place of adventure in itself, and almost stayed there. But we didn't get started until about 11am and it was already after 1pm when we were there so we decided to get some information on it and plan a trip in the near future. (I can't wait for that one. It is so beautiful there!)
> 
> We continued across Nova Scotia until we got to the town of Milton, which is one of many beautiful towns. There is a small waterfall near the bridge and I got some pictures of the area.
> 
> Milton Waterfall:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> We continued on to Liverpool, which is on the coast and headed down the South Shore. There was a beautiful place called White Point Beach where we stopped to enjoy the beautiful view and huge rocks strewn along the white sand. The water was cold, but I had to get at least my feet wet:
> 
> 
> From Day Car Trip July 31, 2010
> 
> (I think I may see Martyn waving way in the background!)
> 
> We drove along the shoreline as much as the roads would allow and saw so many beautiful scenes and houses and places! It was just perfect. We stopped in Historic Shelburne for a great dinner overlooking the ocean and then we continued back to Yarmouth and back home. We didn't arrive home until after 9pm and I was pretty tired from all the fresh air and sun, but it was a memorable day and well worth it!
> 
> If you want to see more pictures (I didn't want to put a lot here) you can click on the name of the picture and it will bring you to my Picasa album, I think. Lost of people ask me what it is like here and I love to share pictures if I remember to take them. I also love to see all the places where you all live and it is fun to hear about other people's adventures.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. I still didn't get to the house here, but I don't think that matters. It will be here when I get the chance. I have the cookout today and can get some stuff done before I head out for that.
> 
> So you see, guys - I do know how to relax! After living in this awesome place for so long, I have hardly seen any of its beauty. I can't wait for the trip to Keji, which will be coming up in a few weeks. They have some incredible walking/biking trails there and I have a carrier for the bikes that works well with my car. It is really nice to have something to work for that is so fulfilling and yet doesn't cost much to do. Sometimes life's simpler pleasures ARE the best, aren't they?
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


Very nice Picture Album. I'm a bit of a Car Buff myself . Your 7/8 Year old Mustang is Very "COOL"!! My Favourite Colour!

Some of those Cars (Rods) at Greenwood were Outstanding.

Digby is a very nice area of Nova Scotia. I've been there a couple of times.

As I mentioned in 1 of the 2 PM's I sent you a Few days ago, my Cousin and his Family live in King's County. I've had a number of excursions to Lunenburg and Mahone Bay …AND .. more than a few YUMMY MEALS!! ...LOL.. (Drool Drool).

Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

*What To Do Next?*

You know you are getting older when you have to recoup from the weekend. Not because you were doing any wild partying or anything like that. Just because you were active and busy and there didn't seem to be a moment to spare. What fun though!

Yesterday was another great day. I spent the morning and early afternoon catching up on housework and preparing the food I was bringing to the cookout. I finished the majority of what I wanted to do before we left. We had a really nice visit and a wonderful dinner. There was way too much food, as thing tend to be at these functions but now I don't really have to cook for several days. We all took home mix and match 'care packages' with samplings of our favorite salads and stuff so I get to relive the food moment and not have to worry about cooking for the next couple of days. 

So its Monday and I need to decide which direction to head creative-wise. I want to do more candle trays very soon. I have too many autumn/Christmas ones in my head right now and I want to do them soon so they will be ready so people can make them for their autumn shows. But I may switch gears and do a set or two or ornaments. I still have some ideas about ornaments that i want to get done this year.

I know for sure that I want to do a set of musical instrument ornaments with some holly and ribbon. I have seen some of the ornaments patterns on that line that are out there for scroll sawing and they are flat and uninteresting and 'blah'. I know in my mind I can do better. I also have a couple of other ideas for ornament sets that I want to get done soon. They are a little different than what I have been done in the past, so it will be a stretch for me to see how they come out. There are also a couple of Halloween things on my list that I want to do, but that will be approaching pretty soon so I had better get going on that if I am going to have it done for this year. I know it is only August 2nd, but ideally I should have the Halloween stuff out by the first of September.

The Midwest Scroll Saw Trade Show is coming up in Richland Center, Wisconsin this next weekend. That is the show where my friend Jean is teaching the painting class. So many of my friends are attending it and I would really love to go. Maybe by next year I will be in a position to do so. It is fun to hear the excitement of everyone who is attending and it brings back memories of shows of the past.

I have a great group of friends from all over the country who used to meet up every Tuesday and Thursday night in what was called "Wooders chatroom" and visit. I think it was originally set up by American Woodworker magazine. We had our group of regulars and we would all eagerly look forward to stopping by for an hour or two and 'talking'. I haven't been in a chat room for a long time like that. It was where everything was live and the screen rolled down as someone new added something to the conversation.

Sometimes it was quite lively and there were times when we had over 50 regulars yakking away at once. I remember many nights when I would laugh out loud at the antics of our friends. We would talk woodworking as well as personal stuff and it was my first real taste of the internet and developing friendships through this medium. Eventually, many of us met through these woodworking shows.

The shows typically lasted three days then. They started with dinner on Friday evening when everyone arrived at the designated place, and after dinner we usually divided up a bit in smaller groups at either the hotel or camping ground and then everyone was up early for the trade show. Our group consisted of vendors, magazine people and people who loved woodworking in general. Most important we were all friends. After a long day of the show on Saturday, we once again went to dinner, sometimes in groups of 20 or more. Sometimes we just met at the camp grounds for a cookout. Then we would spend the evening relaxing and talking about the show and the latest products and designs and just visit. It was like family.

On Sunday morning, we would all meet for a send-off breakfast at a local restaurant. I was always kind of sad at these farewell breakfasts because it meant that I wouldn't see my friends for several months or maybe even until the following year.

Now almost 15 years later I am still friends with many of the same people. Our lives have gone in many directions but we seem to always find each other again. Facebook has been a really helpful way to keep up with each other. Although it isn't 'live' it does allow us to communicate and reestablish our friendships.

I feel as if there are lots of people here on LJ's that have that kind of friendship. Last week when I saw that three LJ's got together for the day, it made me happy to see the friendships that come from this forum. I feel as if I have some wonderful friends I have met through here too and look forward to continuing with those and meeting even more wonderful people.

So with that I will close for the day and get to work. I guess I will have a better idea of which direction I will go by tomorrow. I feel rested and refreshed and ready to take on a new project. I really appreciate all of your support and friendships and helpful comments. They are a huge part of what makes this place so wonderful.

Have a terrific Monday!


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next?*
> 
> You know you are getting older when you have to recoup from the weekend. Not because you were doing any wild partying or anything like that. Just because you were active and busy and there didn't seem to be a moment to spare. What fun though!
> 
> Yesterday was another great day. I spent the morning and early afternoon catching up on housework and preparing the food I was bringing to the cookout. I finished the majority of what I wanted to do before we left. We had a really nice visit and a wonderful dinner. There was way too much food, as thing tend to be at these functions but now I don't really have to cook for several days. We all took home mix and match 'care packages' with samplings of our favorite salads and stuff so I get to relive the food moment and not have to worry about cooking for the next couple of days.
> 
> So its Monday and I need to decide which direction to head creative-wise. I want to do more candle trays very soon. I have too many autumn/Christmas ones in my head right now and I want to do them soon so they will be ready so people can make them for their autumn shows. But I may switch gears and do a set or two or ornaments. I still have some ideas about ornaments that i want to get done this year.
> 
> I know for sure that I want to do a set of musical instrument ornaments with some holly and ribbon. I have seen some of the ornaments patterns on that line that are out there for scroll sawing and they are flat and uninteresting and 'blah'. I know in my mind I can do better. I also have a couple of other ideas for ornament sets that I want to get done soon. They are a little different than what I have been done in the past, so it will be a stretch for me to see how they come out. There are also a couple of Halloween things on my list that I want to do, but that will be approaching pretty soon so I had better get going on that if I am going to have it done for this year. I know it is only August 2nd, but ideally I should have the Halloween stuff out by the first of September.
> 
> The Midwest Scroll Saw Trade Show is coming up in Richland Center, Wisconsin this next weekend. That is the show where my friend Jean is teaching the painting class. So many of my friends are attending it and I would really love to go. Maybe by next year I will be in a position to do so. It is fun to hear the excitement of everyone who is attending and it brings back memories of shows of the past.
> 
> I have a great group of friends from all over the country who used to meet up every Tuesday and Thursday night in what was called "Wooders chatroom" and visit. I think it was originally set up by American Woodworker magazine. We had our group of regulars and we would all eagerly look forward to stopping by for an hour or two and 'talking'. I haven't been in a chat room for a long time like that. It was where everything was live and the screen rolled down as someone new added something to the conversation.
> 
> Sometimes it was quite lively and there were times when we had over 50 regulars yakking away at once. I remember many nights when I would laugh out loud at the antics of our friends. We would talk woodworking as well as personal stuff and it was my first real taste of the internet and developing friendships through this medium. Eventually, many of us met through these woodworking shows.
> 
> The shows typically lasted three days then. They started with dinner on Friday evening when everyone arrived at the designated place, and after dinner we usually divided up a bit in smaller groups at either the hotel or camping ground and then everyone was up early for the trade show. Our group consisted of vendors, magazine people and people who loved woodworking in general. Most important we were all friends. After a long day of the show on Saturday, we once again went to dinner, sometimes in groups of 20 or more. Sometimes we just met at the camp grounds for a cookout. Then we would spend the evening relaxing and talking about the show and the latest products and designs and just visit. It was like family.
> 
> On Sunday morning, we would all meet for a send-off breakfast at a local restaurant. I was always kind of sad at these farewell breakfasts because it meant that I wouldn't see my friends for several months or maybe even until the following year.
> 
> Now almost 15 years later I am still friends with many of the same people. Our lives have gone in many directions but we seem to always find each other again. Facebook has been a really helpful way to keep up with each other. Although it isn't 'live' it does allow us to communicate and reestablish our friendships.
> 
> I feel as if there are lots of people here on LJ's that have that kind of friendship. Last week when I saw that three LJ's got together for the day, it made me happy to see the friendships that come from this forum. I feel as if I have some wonderful friends I have met through here too and look forward to continuing with those and meeting even more wonderful people.
> 
> So with that I will close for the day and get to work. I guess I will have a better idea of which direction I will go by tomorrow. I feel rested and refreshed and ready to take on a new project. I really appreciate all of your support and friendships and helpful comments. They are a huge part of what makes this place so wonderful.
> 
> Have a terrific Monday!


*Hi Scrollgirl,
You do beautiful work. When I was a kid, my dad bought me a Beaver scroll saw, probabally around 1955, I played with that saw (I still have it) and became quite familiar with it's workings. I still use it but havn't got the patience to do what you do. I admire the intricate work and appreciate your labours. You are to be commended for your vivid descriptions written here. You are an asset to the site.
Jack*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next?*
> 
> You know you are getting older when you have to recoup from the weekend. Not because you were doing any wild partying or anything like that. Just because you were active and busy and there didn't seem to be a moment to spare. What fun though!
> 
> Yesterday was another great day. I spent the morning and early afternoon catching up on housework and preparing the food I was bringing to the cookout. I finished the majority of what I wanted to do before we left. We had a really nice visit and a wonderful dinner. There was way too much food, as thing tend to be at these functions but now I don't really have to cook for several days. We all took home mix and match 'care packages' with samplings of our favorite salads and stuff so I get to relive the food moment and not have to worry about cooking for the next couple of days.
> 
> So its Monday and I need to decide which direction to head creative-wise. I want to do more candle trays very soon. I have too many autumn/Christmas ones in my head right now and I want to do them soon so they will be ready so people can make them for their autumn shows. But I may switch gears and do a set or two or ornaments. I still have some ideas about ornaments that i want to get done this year.
> 
> I know for sure that I want to do a set of musical instrument ornaments with some holly and ribbon. I have seen some of the ornaments patterns on that line that are out there for scroll sawing and they are flat and uninteresting and 'blah'. I know in my mind I can do better. I also have a couple of other ideas for ornament sets that I want to get done soon. They are a little different than what I have been done in the past, so it will be a stretch for me to see how they come out. There are also a couple of Halloween things on my list that I want to do, but that will be approaching pretty soon so I had better get going on that if I am going to have it done for this year. I know it is only August 2nd, but ideally I should have the Halloween stuff out by the first of September.
> 
> The Midwest Scroll Saw Trade Show is coming up in Richland Center, Wisconsin this next weekend. That is the show where my friend Jean is teaching the painting class. So many of my friends are attending it and I would really love to go. Maybe by next year I will be in a position to do so. It is fun to hear the excitement of everyone who is attending and it brings back memories of shows of the past.
> 
> I have a great group of friends from all over the country who used to meet up every Tuesday and Thursday night in what was called "Wooders chatroom" and visit. I think it was originally set up by American Woodworker magazine. We had our group of regulars and we would all eagerly look forward to stopping by for an hour or two and 'talking'. I haven't been in a chat room for a long time like that. It was where everything was live and the screen rolled down as someone new added something to the conversation.
> 
> Sometimes it was quite lively and there were times when we had over 50 regulars yakking away at once. I remember many nights when I would laugh out loud at the antics of our friends. We would talk woodworking as well as personal stuff and it was my first real taste of the internet and developing friendships through this medium. Eventually, many of us met through these woodworking shows.
> 
> The shows typically lasted three days then. They started with dinner on Friday evening when everyone arrived at the designated place, and after dinner we usually divided up a bit in smaller groups at either the hotel or camping ground and then everyone was up early for the trade show. Our group consisted of vendors, magazine people and people who loved woodworking in general. Most important we were all friends. After a long day of the show on Saturday, we once again went to dinner, sometimes in groups of 20 or more. Sometimes we just met at the camp grounds for a cookout. Then we would spend the evening relaxing and talking about the show and the latest products and designs and just visit. It was like family.
> 
> On Sunday morning, we would all meet for a send-off breakfast at a local restaurant. I was always kind of sad at these farewell breakfasts because it meant that I wouldn't see my friends for several months or maybe even until the following year.
> 
> Now almost 15 years later I am still friends with many of the same people. Our lives have gone in many directions but we seem to always find each other again. Facebook has been a really helpful way to keep up with each other. Although it isn't 'live' it does allow us to communicate and reestablish our friendships.
> 
> I feel as if there are lots of people here on LJ's that have that kind of friendship. Last week when I saw that three LJ's got together for the day, it made me happy to see the friendships that come from this forum. I feel as if I have some wonderful friends I have met through here too and look forward to continuing with those and meeting even more wonderful people.
> 
> So with that I will close for the day and get to work. I guess I will have a better idea of which direction I will go by tomorrow. I feel rested and refreshed and ready to take on a new project. I really appreciate all of your support and friendships and helpful comments. They are a huge part of what makes this place so wonderful.
> 
> Have a terrific Monday!


Thanks so much Jack. I guess I have patience. People tell me I do anyway. I look at each hole as a project within a project and it kind of gives me a little sense of satisfaction each time I complete a cut. Just think - some projects can be over 100 'mini-projects' when you look at things that way! It can be quite overwhelming looking at everything at once.

As for the site here, I have met so many wonderfully talented people I just can't get over it. I always thought that we all have something positive to contribute to the this world, and seeing all the work that people do here and how willing they are to help each other attests to that thought. I truly feel that I have many friends from all around the world, and it has become a very positive part of my day to check in here with everyone.

I appreciate your kind words very much!

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next?*
> 
> You know you are getting older when you have to recoup from the weekend. Not because you were doing any wild partying or anything like that. Just because you were active and busy and there didn't seem to be a moment to spare. What fun though!
> 
> Yesterday was another great day. I spent the morning and early afternoon catching up on housework and preparing the food I was bringing to the cookout. I finished the majority of what I wanted to do before we left. We had a really nice visit and a wonderful dinner. There was way too much food, as thing tend to be at these functions but now I don't really have to cook for several days. We all took home mix and match 'care packages' with samplings of our favorite salads and stuff so I get to relive the food moment and not have to worry about cooking for the next couple of days.
> 
> So its Monday and I need to decide which direction to head creative-wise. I want to do more candle trays very soon. I have too many autumn/Christmas ones in my head right now and I want to do them soon so they will be ready so people can make them for their autumn shows. But I may switch gears and do a set or two or ornaments. I still have some ideas about ornaments that i want to get done this year.
> 
> I know for sure that I want to do a set of musical instrument ornaments with some holly and ribbon. I have seen some of the ornaments patterns on that line that are out there for scroll sawing and they are flat and uninteresting and 'blah'. I know in my mind I can do better. I also have a couple of other ideas for ornament sets that I want to get done soon. They are a little different than what I have been done in the past, so it will be a stretch for me to see how they come out. There are also a couple of Halloween things on my list that I want to do, but that will be approaching pretty soon so I had better get going on that if I am going to have it done for this year. I know it is only August 2nd, but ideally I should have the Halloween stuff out by the first of September.
> 
> The Midwest Scroll Saw Trade Show is coming up in Richland Center, Wisconsin this next weekend. That is the show where my friend Jean is teaching the painting class. So many of my friends are attending it and I would really love to go. Maybe by next year I will be in a position to do so. It is fun to hear the excitement of everyone who is attending and it brings back memories of shows of the past.
> 
> I have a great group of friends from all over the country who used to meet up every Tuesday and Thursday night in what was called "Wooders chatroom" and visit. I think it was originally set up by American Woodworker magazine. We had our group of regulars and we would all eagerly look forward to stopping by for an hour or two and 'talking'. I haven't been in a chat room for a long time like that. It was where everything was live and the screen rolled down as someone new added something to the conversation.
> 
> Sometimes it was quite lively and there were times when we had over 50 regulars yakking away at once. I remember many nights when I would laugh out loud at the antics of our friends. We would talk woodworking as well as personal stuff and it was my first real taste of the internet and developing friendships through this medium. Eventually, many of us met through these woodworking shows.
> 
> The shows typically lasted three days then. They started with dinner on Friday evening when everyone arrived at the designated place, and after dinner we usually divided up a bit in smaller groups at either the hotel or camping ground and then everyone was up early for the trade show. Our group consisted of vendors, magazine people and people who loved woodworking in general. Most important we were all friends. After a long day of the show on Saturday, we once again went to dinner, sometimes in groups of 20 or more. Sometimes we just met at the camp grounds for a cookout. Then we would spend the evening relaxing and talking about the show and the latest products and designs and just visit. It was like family.
> 
> On Sunday morning, we would all meet for a send-off breakfast at a local restaurant. I was always kind of sad at these farewell breakfasts because it meant that I wouldn't see my friends for several months or maybe even until the following year.
> 
> Now almost 15 years later I am still friends with many of the same people. Our lives have gone in many directions but we seem to always find each other again. Facebook has been a really helpful way to keep up with each other. Although it isn't 'live' it does allow us to communicate and reestablish our friendships.
> 
> I feel as if there are lots of people here on LJ's that have that kind of friendship. Last week when I saw that three LJ's got together for the day, it made me happy to see the friendships that come from this forum. I feel as if I have some wonderful friends I have met through here too and look forward to continuing with those and meeting even more wonderful people.
> 
> So with that I will close for the day and get to work. I guess I will have a better idea of which direction I will go by tomorrow. I feel rested and refreshed and ready to take on a new project. I really appreciate all of your support and friendships and helpful comments. They are a huge part of what makes this place so wonderful.
> 
> Have a terrific Monday!


Great post Sheila, you are fast becoming someone I can call a friend.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Things are Falling Into Place*

It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.

You all know which path I chose.

These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.

I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.

I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.

But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.

My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.

My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.

I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.

I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.

These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.

This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.

Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.

I am really happy I have hung on.


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.
> 
> You all know which path I chose.
> 
> These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.
> 
> I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.
> 
> I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.
> 
> But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.
> 
> My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.
> 
> My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.
> 
> I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.
> 
> I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.
> 
> These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.
> 
> This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.
> 
> Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.
> 
> I am really happy I have hung on.


Hi Scrollgirl,
Didn't know you live in Meteghan until I saw your post this AM I thought I should "look you up". There are quite a few people here in the Moncton area from Meteghan. A nice part of Nova Scotia.
Jack


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.
> 
> You all know which path I chose.
> 
> These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.
> 
> I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.
> 
> I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.
> 
> But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.
> 
> My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.
> 
> My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.
> 
> I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.
> 
> I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.
> 
> These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.
> 
> This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.
> 
> Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.
> 
> I am really happy I have hung on.


(Hi, Neighbor!)

Yes, I do love it here.  I have only been through NB once, when I first arrived here in Canada. We drove through rather quickly, as we needed to get the ferry to Digby. One day I hope to drive through again and take my time. It is very pretty there also. 

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.
> 
> You all know which path I chose.
> 
> These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.
> 
> I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.
> 
> I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.
> 
> But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.
> 
> My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.
> 
> My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.
> 
> I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.
> 
> I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.
> 
> These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.
> 
> This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.
> 
> Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.
> 
> I am really happy I have hung on.


that's awesome Sheila!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.
> 
> You all know which path I chose.
> 
> These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.
> 
> I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.
> 
> I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.
> 
> But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.
> 
> My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.
> 
> My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.
> 
> I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.
> 
> I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.
> 
> These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.
> 
> This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.
> 
> Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.
> 
> I am really happy I have hung on.


great Sheila it is good to hear you have momentum in you busyness 
in a short time you will have 5 places you sell from if I caunted right

and you said you havn´t succes …......believe me you have more succes in you life
than many with a big paycheck every month…..well you know what I mean

ceep the head up and stay tuned in the land with pink clouds where dreams come thrugh

best thought´s
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.
> 
> You all know which path I chose.
> 
> These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.
> 
> I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.
> 
> I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.
> 
> But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.
> 
> My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.
> 
> My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.
> 
> I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.
> 
> I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.
> 
> These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.
> 
> This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.
> 
> Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.
> 
> I am really happy I have hung on.


I'm pulling for you and wishing you great success!!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> It feels wonderful to see my business gaining some momentum again. Although I know it still has a way to go, it is a good feeling to see that I am gaining ground, even if it is just a little bit every day. it is a huge change from what I have experienced the past couple of years. Things had really slowed down and I had some personal things going on and had some people around me that were great influences in my life that only looked at the monitory side of things and it really sucked the life out of me. About a year and a half ago, there was a crossroad in my life and it came to a point where I had to make a 'do or die' decision regarding my business. I had to either attack it with 110 per cent commitment, or settle for a job with no creativity at all, as the employment opportunities in my area are very limited at best.
> 
> You all know which path I chose.
> 
> These past years haven't been easy, but they have been immensely satisfying. The first time around when my business achieved success (about 10 years ago) it seemed to come on its own. I had developed a new line of scroll saw patterns called "The Forest Leaf Series" which were a set of (what turned out to be) about 70 plaques of forest wildlife in a leaf shaped frame. Scrollsawing was really gaining popularity at that time and the series took off like wildfire. People didn't want just one or two or even ten - they wanted the entire series. They were a great series of patterns because they took only a couple hours to cut, yet were attractive and had a wide appeal. They were great for gifts and craft shows and they were just one of those designs that came out at the 'right time'. They still sell to this day, after ten years of being on the market.
> 
> I started with 16 of them and kept making them until I got really tired of it. They were still selling when I decided to stop, but after doing them for almost a year and not designing anything else, I felt I was getting stale. Perhaps it wasn't the best business move I could have made, but I didn't want the quality of my designs to decline and I wanted to get out while I was on top and try other things. I would probably do the same thing again if I had to do it over.
> 
> I recently have been marketing a new set of leaf designs featuring endangered wildlife. Actually my partner is the one who has designed these. He had some ideas to further the series and I thought a fresh set of eyes would be great. I like the set he drew up and they are selling pretty well considering how new they are. They have yet to be brought into all of our outlets for sales so we will see.
> 
> But getting back to where I started today, things are starting to pick up. Yesterday I had a couple of calls from customers, both with orders and questions and also some nice orders from my site. The candle trays have only been available since Friday night and are already doing good. I had a request for a new ornament that someone was looking for and I helped someone else find a pattern they needed from another source. I actually FELT like I had a business.
> 
> My editor called me and had the sales of the See Creatures that he sold in an ad in the magazine and they also had a respectable showing. They didn't set any records, but seeing that this is our slowest season traditionally (mid-summer) they did well and he was happy. I also made contact with a large vendor that is under new management over the past couple of years and is rebuilding. She owns two companies - one strictly dedicated to scroll sawing and the other with more scrolled/painted items like the See Creatures. I used to sell through the company when the former owner had it, but when hands changed they reorganized and decided to go with all in house designers. She is just now branching out and starting to consider outside designers. I understand that they are doing quite well in both companies, despite the economy and are the up and coming distributor. Also, they can be trusted, which is quite important.
> 
> My editor had told me to try again at the 'new' company to see if they would sell the See Creatures. I had sent her a full catalog in March and she said she wasn't quite ready yet for new designers, but would consider it in fall. I sent an email to her and reminded her of them and sent pictures and patterns and told her they were doing pretty good. About two hours later, I received an email. She said that when she got my email, she was thinking that she just closed out her autumn catalog and there would be no place for them yet. But she went on to say that as she was doing the final check of the catalog, she had mis-numbered the pages and was short a page. She needed to fill that page and would try six of them, along with about eight other of my designs if I could get her the materials quickly.
> 
> I gathered up the pictures and patterns and had them to her within an hour. What a wonderful opportunity this will be! I am a believer in Karma and I couldn't help but notice that timing was everything here. I had considered sending her stuff soon, but I didn't want to appear as if I was pushing her and if I hadn't had the phone call and encouragement from my editor to try again, I would have missed this opportunity. Perhaps things do happen for a reason after all.
> 
> I am excited because now I have three companies distributing my patterns, as well as my own site which is gaining momentum every day. And I also have the exposure with the magazine, which is as they say "priceless". The magazine is in the process of redeveloping their own website and will soon be selling patterns on it too and can be another valuable distributor, so there is some hope on the horizon.
> 
> These small steps are really going to add up. I believe in this type of business, there is no such thing as an overnight success. There may be products that do extremely well, but I have seen many companies and designers come and go even though they had some sensational ideas and projects. I think it takes a lot of trench work and a lot of days of trying when you don't see progress to get to the point of being successful. I know I have a long way to go, but even the fact that things are getting better (no matter how small the progress) in these very difficult times where people all around are folding, is very encouraging to me.
> 
> This is not the type of business for short-sighted people who want instant payoff. I believe it takes true dedication and love of what you to do make it in any type of creative or woodworking business. I think if you hang in there long enough and keep your focus, it will happen eventually.
> 
> Am I there yet? Not really, I think. I am just about even in the operating/living expense verses profit department. But the important thing to me is that I am no longer losing money and it seems that I have been able to stop the roaring train and start moving in the opposite direction. With the fall and holiday seasons upon us and everything in place, I can't help but have my 'pink cloud' optimism that things will get better. I am a firm believer that hard work and perseverance will pay off.
> 
> I am really happy I have hung on.


Thanks again my friends for your support and encouragement. There are many days when the pat on our backs from our peers is what really keeps us going and gets us over the hump. I love to be able to share the good and positive things with you all and look forward to seeing your accomplishments and supporting you on the days you need it too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*

I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.

We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.

So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.

I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.

One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.

Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.

Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.

Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.

And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.

I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.

Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing. 

Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I love this aspect, too, Sheila. I've been involved in other communites of this sort where you just share what you made, but nobody will share how it was made. "Too secret". Silly.

I have learned more here by sharing my process and receiving input from others than I could have possibly asked for!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I know, it is great here. You have made a great contribution here and I really enjoy all your posts and friendship. You have a great trip. If you get near a computer, stop by and say 'hi'!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Thanks!  I'm bringing my computer with me. Can't stray too far, ha ha ha ha.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


As often stated, *A GREAT COMMUNITY*


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


thank´s for posting your thought´s about L J
its excacly what I think , I just wish my english was good enough 
to explain my self and thoughts in a blog like you and some others do
a great day to you Sheila

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Thank you, Sheila and you're welcome


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Dennis, you do JUST fine with your english and what we can't understand exactly, we figure it out because of your good nature.
Sheila, I agree with everything you said, this is like an all night cafe filled with customers suited to only us!!!
The blog feature is great just so we can vent in the middle of the night if we wish, the project page is like having show and tell and getting comments from our classmates. We get to see what life can be like across the country, weather wise etc. And we realize that there are so many people just like us all around the world. When I carve late into the night, I have the TV on a talk show just so that I can feel like life is still happening at such a late hour. But TV doesn't give you feed back, LJ's are here at all hours.
I enjoy your blogs.


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


As you say Sheila, as you say. My life has also changed since I became addicted!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


All you've said and done are the reasons why I joined the great community and I am pretty sure I will be always around watching you. There are lot of positives and so with the negatives but what I do and learned here… IT IS THE NEGATIVES THAT MAKES ME A VERY CONSTRUCTIVE PERSON TO CHANGE IT POSITIVE. Applying the SCIENCE … NEGATIVE x NEGATIVE = POSTIVE example.. -2 x -2 = 4. English or American grammar… 2 x NEGATIVE = POSITIVE like … NOT UNTIMELY, ...... NOT BAD … AND MOST OF ALL .. THIS IS NOT WRONG to be RIGHT… LOL. Just playing with words again. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## SawTooth1953

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sheila,
Thanks for the "Summer Downey Woodpecker" pattern… I obtained it via Steve Good at Scrollsaw Workshop. Steve says that you are "one of the finest scroll saw pattern designers in the world"... that's quite an accolade.

Spence


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I enjoy this site for all the inspirational projects and all the informative blogs and tips posted. I love the helpfulness of the LJ crowd and their eagerness to help out when asked and even when not asked. I love that there are so many diversities in here, people from all sorts of trades and walks of life and I'll wager there are even some brilliant scientists among us, even nuclear physicists (although I believe not that many) This place seems to be one big happy family although like most families there are a few black sheep that we would just as soon be shed of, we put up with them because they do have something to offer. I do hope that I have something to offer as small as it may be.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *LJ's Is Just an Incredible Place*
> 
> I am getting a slow start today. It was one of those odd nights when I was just restless. It was pretty cool when I went to sleep, but I woke up at about 2:30 and it was muggy and warm. If I was under the cover I was hot and if I went on top of the covers I was too cool. Go figure. I almost called it a night at 4:30 and just got up, but I knew I would be dragging my wagon today if I did so I tried to get back to sleep. It must have worked because around six or so I was awakened by thunder and lightning and we had a nice storm. I got up to shut the computers down just to be safe and listened to the storm.
> 
> We don't get many thunderstorms here in Nova Scotia. I don't know why, or if it has something to do with the ocean but they are few and far between. When I first hear the thunder, it always reminds me of Chicago where there are frequent thunder storms. Its funny how sometimes just a sound brings back so many memories. I saw in the news yesterday that much of Chicago experienced some major flooding and I need to call my son today to see how he fared. He lives in Plainfield, which is about 50 miles southwest of the city, but I saw on his facebook a pictures of his street all flooded. Apparently they got 5" of rain there in a very short time and with living on the plains there is just no where for the water to go.
> 
> So anyway, after an hour or so things slowed down here and I got brave enough to come back online. I woke up to a load of emails: some customer questions, some facebook comments, but mostly to answers to several different threads I was watching both here at Lumberjocks and also at my Scroll Saw Workshop form which I participate in. There seemed to be a lot of activity last night and one thing I noticed that was common in the threads was the kindness of people and also the willingness for them to help each other.
> 
> I have been watching several threads here at LJ's and besides the many incredible projects that I am watching (some being built right before our eyes) there were a couple of them that really touched my heart.
> 
> One was posted by 'dustbunny' and in the post she showed two outstanding boards that she built that she was raffling off. Her story was so touching that I was thinking about it all evening. Her daughter rescued five kittens, some which were severely ill and she was raffling the boards to recoup some of the money needed for vet bills to save these little creatures. Now anyone who knows me knows that I adore cats. I have had them all my life and right now have three wonderful friends (two from the shelter and one from a farm in Michigan) who each had their own ordeals in their young little lives. Even though I live in a small apartment and went through a time where I didn't know where I would wind up, it never crossed my mind that my three cats wouldn't be with me. I love dogs and all other animals too, and have had many canine companions in my life as well. But seeing the love and dedication that dustbunny and her daughter have offered these poor creatures makes her a hero in my mind. You should go read her story and it will give you a wonderful uplifting feeling.
> 
> Another post I was watching was one by Jordan a couple of days ago. Jordan (if you are not familiar with him) is an outstanding carver and makes the most beautiful Native American carvings that I have ever seen. I can't even fathom the thought process it takes to plan out one of his pieces and I am in the middle of one of his blogs right now in which he is sharing the process for all of us to see. It is both amazing and inspiring to watch him turn the piece of wood into art before our very eyes.
> 
> Jordan also posted a blog encouraging people who sell their work not to give up and he gave some really positive advice on finding the right clientele and asking the price you deserve for your work. I know he has encouraged many people with this post at a time when many of us needed it. It just shows what a thoughtful and sharing man he is.
> 
> Martyn also posted another wonderful Impossible board for us to see and after he posted it, he took the time to write a blog explaining how he created it. He explains everything step-by-step and in such a way that everyone can grasp what he has taken so much time to figure out. He is a wonderful teacher and it is always a pleasure to attend one of his 'classes'.
> 
> And Lis (tyskkvinna) has invited us on her long journey in creating her replica farmhouse. Every step is a lesson which shows us a new and different technique. From the hand molded sink to the ballroom glass-like finish on the floors, Lis has shared her wonderful adventure with us - and we have learned from her and with her.
> 
> I know that there are many, many more that I didn't mention. But I just wanted to point out how diverse and wonderful this site is and what a great and positive influence it is in my life. It isn't just a "look what I did" type of place (which wouldn't be too bad either) but it is the kind of place where people share and encourage and support each other. Some of the best comments of support that I have received so far has been from people who don't even post many projects. They are friends that love woodworking too and love to learn along with us and encourage us in our passion.
> 
> Being here has really changed my life for the better. People said to me 'you will be an addict' when I came here and I thought 'Ok. Sure I will." but it really found that this site has become a part of my life. I know I ramble on some days when nothing exciting is going on, and some days I do consider skipping a day or so in writing. But so far, I usually find something to say, even if it isn't wood related. It seems on those days, I get so much positive feedback, either in personal messages or on the board, that I keep writing.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being my new friends and also for showing me how many giving and caring people there are in this world. I am really proud to be a part of your world.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


@SawTooth - I just don't know what to say to that. It was a wonderfully kind thing for Steve to say, as I have so much respect for him. I just do what I love to do, and I like to share it as much as I can. I have said it before, but if I could, I would give all my patterns away. I like bringing new people into scroll sawing and by offering a free pattern now and then I think it encourages people to try something they may not have otherwise. I am really glad to see that people appreciate it so much.

Thanks again everyone for the great thoughts and inspiration.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Starting To See A Change*

All in all it has been a rather quiet week. I guess by quiet it means that there have been no disasters or anything like that. I have been working on a new set of ornaments and drawing for the past several days, but I have also been doing lots of organizational stuff and things on the site and filling orders and such that have really filled the days for me.

I got my July figures from my largest wholesaler yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. So far for this year, it was my best showing. This is incredible to me because June through August are typically pretty dismal in sales, even under the best of circumstances. With the economy the way it is, I expected things to be much worse. Add to the mix that it has been horribly hot in most of the United States where most of my customers reside and I am quite impressed (and dare I say hopeful?) that it will be a good year.

I also did my paperwork on my own site and was equally impressed. Again, best month so far and with the cool Autumn right around the corner and all the new stuff in the works, I am cautiously optimistic that things will go well.

(Small sigh of relief and take a breath)

Does this mean that slowing down is in the near future? Heck no! This small margin of success only means that I am on the right track and perhaps I have found the right formula to make things successful. Although I don't feel the need to work at the frantic pace I was the week prior to the catalog deadline, I want to use this momentum to my advantage and continue on this path.

The new distributor owns two companies and the secondary one not only offers scroll saw patterns, but also small project-type wood patterns that are "lightly" painted. Yes, many of them are 'cutsie' and 'cartoon-like' which isn't my usual forte, but it does open a whole new avenue of designing for me and gives me more options. I don't know if I will be able to get anything additional in subsequent catalogs. I guess it will depend on how well what was chosen will do. So I need to leave it up to fate knowing what will be will be and realize and tell myself that if it doesn't happen, there is a reason.

The important thing is that the opportunity is there. That is all I have ever wished for. Give me a chance to show you what I can do and the rest will be up to me. I like this way of thinking because it give you the control of your own fate. In my entire adult life, I have never really 'wished' for things or prayed for them to just happen. Even when things were tough. Somehow, I knew that something falling into my lap wouldn't give me the same sense of satisfaction that having to work for something did.

I have, however, wished and prayed for the opportunity and chance to make things happen. As I get older, I am discovering that usually we make our own opportunities. They also don't just fall into our laps. I sometimes wonder what took me so long to figure that part out? But then I realize that it is like Dorothy and the ruby slippers - it was there all the time.

So it is up to me now to see what I do with it. I look back at my business a year or so ago and I look at it now. This time, not emotionally with my heart, but with the figures of what I actually made. It is a difficult thing for a person such as myself to do. I think sometimes we want our business to succeed so badly that we tend to put on blinders to the reality of it and ignore the fact that it just isn't able to support us. As creative people and artists we tend to do that. (I do anyway) But I am learning that romanticizing and glossing things over doesn't keep a roof over my head or put food on my table. (or litter in the kitty box!)

When I decided to make changes in my life last year, I gave myself a definitive time frame to turn things around. I never really discussed this with anyone and the goal date is only in my head. But I realized that if I wanted my life to change and to be comfortable and self-reliant that I had to set some new rules. If my business wasn't supporting me completely by that goal date, then it would be time to move on to something else.

I didn't want to go down without giving it my best. And although there have been a few days when my heart hasn't been really in it, those days ARE few. I love what I do and decided that I have to dedicate myself fully to make it work. After all - you can't have a full time business if you are only putting part-time effort into it, can you? Common sense tells you that.

So these new numbers bring me a great deal of hope that I am on the right track. Instead of making me think that now I can relax, it acts like rocket fuel to encourage me to do better.

I hope all of you who are struggling with your businesses can look at this as a lesson. If you keep trying and keep focused and educate yourself on your marketing and business practices, there is always some hope. You just need to decide how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it.

"Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal - a commitment to excellence - that will enable you to attain the success you seek."-Mario Andretti


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Starting To See A Change*
> 
> All in all it has been a rather quiet week. I guess by quiet it means that there have been no disasters or anything like that. I have been working on a new set of ornaments and drawing for the past several days, but I have also been doing lots of organizational stuff and things on the site and filling orders and such that have really filled the days for me.
> 
> I got my July figures from my largest wholesaler yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. So far for this year, it was my best showing. This is incredible to me because June through August are typically pretty dismal in sales, even under the best of circumstances. With the economy the way it is, I expected things to be much worse. Add to the mix that it has been horribly hot in most of the United States where most of my customers reside and I am quite impressed (and dare I say hopeful?) that it will be a good year.
> 
> I also did my paperwork on my own site and was equally impressed. Again, best month so far and with the cool Autumn right around the corner and all the new stuff in the works, I am cautiously optimistic that things will go well.
> 
> (Small sigh of relief and take a breath)
> 
> Does this mean that slowing down is in the near future? Heck no! This small margin of success only means that I am on the right track and perhaps I have found the right formula to make things successful. Although I don't feel the need to work at the frantic pace I was the week prior to the catalog deadline, I want to use this momentum to my advantage and continue on this path.
> 
> The new distributor owns two companies and the secondary one not only offers scroll saw patterns, but also small project-type wood patterns that are "lightly" painted. Yes, many of them are 'cutsie' and 'cartoon-like' which isn't my usual forte, but it does open a whole new avenue of designing for me and gives me more options. I don't know if I will be able to get anything additional in subsequent catalogs. I guess it will depend on how well what was chosen will do. So I need to leave it up to fate knowing what will be will be and realize and tell myself that if it doesn't happen, there is a reason.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunity is there. That is all I have ever wished for. Give me a chance to show you what I can do and the rest will be up to me. I like this way of thinking because it give you the control of your own fate. In my entire adult life, I have never really 'wished' for things or prayed for them to just happen. Even when things were tough. Somehow, I knew that something falling into my lap wouldn't give me the same sense of satisfaction that having to work for something did.
> 
> I have, however, wished and prayed for the opportunity and chance to make things happen. As I get older, I am discovering that usually we make our own opportunities. They also don't just fall into our laps. I sometimes wonder what took me so long to figure that part out? But then I realize that it is like Dorothy and the ruby slippers - it was there all the time.
> 
> So it is up to me now to see what I do with it. I look back at my business a year or so ago and I look at it now. This time, not emotionally with my heart, but with the figures of what I actually made. It is a difficult thing for a person such as myself to do. I think sometimes we want our business to succeed so badly that we tend to put on blinders to the reality of it and ignore the fact that it just isn't able to support us. As creative people and artists we tend to do that. (I do anyway) But I am learning that romanticizing and glossing things over doesn't keep a roof over my head or put food on my table. (or litter in the kitty box!)
> 
> When I decided to make changes in my life last year, I gave myself a definitive time frame to turn things around. I never really discussed this with anyone and the goal date is only in my head. But I realized that if I wanted my life to change and to be comfortable and self-reliant that I had to set some new rules. If my business wasn't supporting me completely by that goal date, then it would be time to move on to something else.
> 
> I didn't want to go down without giving it my best. And although there have been a few days when my heart hasn't been really in it, those days ARE few. I love what I do and decided that I have to dedicate myself fully to make it work. After all - you can't have a full time business if you are only putting part-time effort into it, can you? Common sense tells you that.
> 
> So these new numbers bring me a great deal of hope that I am on the right track. Instead of making me think that now I can relax, it acts like rocket fuel to encourage me to do better.
> 
> I hope all of you who are struggling with your businesses can look at this as a lesson. If you keep trying and keep focused and educate yourself on your marketing and business practices, there is always some hope. You just need to decide how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it.
> 
> "Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal - a commitment to excellence - that will enable you to attain the success you seek."-Mario Andretti


Shiela,
I think you are up as early 5am… What a nice ideas and good things to learn from you! That is very fresh from a successful lady who have all the determination, desire, energy, focus, etc. Those qualities can be sum up into one word…. ATTITUDE. And you have that….

I was about to go home but when I read your blog today, I can resist making a reply… inspite of a hectic day of teaching Engine Room Simulator Course… I need to let these 3 different marine engineers to be able to run the engine of a ship carrying 200,000 metric tons of oil. A big job responsibility. I observed the youngest, a new graduate of college without any experience onboard.. he always looks at the watch and everyhour calls … his girlfriend probably. ... he got the DESIRE in a different way… I was not mad because he is inspired and learning quick… INSPIRED.. .. DESIRE must go with PASSION.

THANKS FOR YOUR INSPIRING WORDS..


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Starting To See A Change*
> 
> All in all it has been a rather quiet week. I guess by quiet it means that there have been no disasters or anything like that. I have been working on a new set of ornaments and drawing for the past several days, but I have also been doing lots of organizational stuff and things on the site and filling orders and such that have really filled the days for me.
> 
> I got my July figures from my largest wholesaler yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. So far for this year, it was my best showing. This is incredible to me because June through August are typically pretty dismal in sales, even under the best of circumstances. With the economy the way it is, I expected things to be much worse. Add to the mix that it has been horribly hot in most of the United States where most of my customers reside and I am quite impressed (and dare I say hopeful?) that it will be a good year.
> 
> I also did my paperwork on my own site and was equally impressed. Again, best month so far and with the cool Autumn right around the corner and all the new stuff in the works, I am cautiously optimistic that things will go well.
> 
> (Small sigh of relief and take a breath)
> 
> Does this mean that slowing down is in the near future? Heck no! This small margin of success only means that I am on the right track and perhaps I have found the right formula to make things successful. Although I don't feel the need to work at the frantic pace I was the week prior to the catalog deadline, I want to use this momentum to my advantage and continue on this path.
> 
> The new distributor owns two companies and the secondary one not only offers scroll saw patterns, but also small project-type wood patterns that are "lightly" painted. Yes, many of them are 'cutsie' and 'cartoon-like' which isn't my usual forte, but it does open a whole new avenue of designing for me and gives me more options. I don't know if I will be able to get anything additional in subsequent catalogs. I guess it will depend on how well what was chosen will do. So I need to leave it up to fate knowing what will be will be and realize and tell myself that if it doesn't happen, there is a reason.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunity is there. That is all I have ever wished for. Give me a chance to show you what I can do and the rest will be up to me. I like this way of thinking because it give you the control of your own fate. In my entire adult life, I have never really 'wished' for things or prayed for them to just happen. Even when things were tough. Somehow, I knew that something falling into my lap wouldn't give me the same sense of satisfaction that having to work for something did.
> 
> I have, however, wished and prayed for the opportunity and chance to make things happen. As I get older, I am discovering that usually we make our own opportunities. They also don't just fall into our laps. I sometimes wonder what took me so long to figure that part out? But then I realize that it is like Dorothy and the ruby slippers - it was there all the time.
> 
> So it is up to me now to see what I do with it. I look back at my business a year or so ago and I look at it now. This time, not emotionally with my heart, but with the figures of what I actually made. It is a difficult thing for a person such as myself to do. I think sometimes we want our business to succeed so badly that we tend to put on blinders to the reality of it and ignore the fact that it just isn't able to support us. As creative people and artists we tend to do that. (I do anyway) But I am learning that romanticizing and glossing things over doesn't keep a roof over my head or put food on my table. (or litter in the kitty box!)
> 
> When I decided to make changes in my life last year, I gave myself a definitive time frame to turn things around. I never really discussed this with anyone and the goal date is only in my head. But I realized that if I wanted my life to change and to be comfortable and self-reliant that I had to set some new rules. If my business wasn't supporting me completely by that goal date, then it would be time to move on to something else.
> 
> I didn't want to go down without giving it my best. And although there have been a few days when my heart hasn't been really in it, those days ARE few. I love what I do and decided that I have to dedicate myself fully to make it work. After all - you can't have a full time business if you are only putting part-time effort into it, can you? Common sense tells you that.
> 
> So these new numbers bring me a great deal of hope that I am on the right track. Instead of making me think that now I can relax, it acts like rocket fuel to encourage me to do better.
> 
> I hope all of you who are struggling with your businesses can look at this as a lesson. If you keep trying and keep focused and educate yourself on your marketing and business practices, there is always some hope. You just need to decide how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it.
> 
> "Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal - a commitment to excellence - that will enable you to attain the success you seek."-Mario Andretti


i love to read a great positive outlook..im glad things are going well….i also am enjoying seeing you have success , and also i like t see this same type of thinking going on when things are not going as planned….perseverance…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Starting To See A Change*
> 
> All in all it has been a rather quiet week. I guess by quiet it means that there have been no disasters or anything like that. I have been working on a new set of ornaments and drawing for the past several days, but I have also been doing lots of organizational stuff and things on the site and filling orders and such that have really filled the days for me.
> 
> I got my July figures from my largest wholesaler yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. So far for this year, it was my best showing. This is incredible to me because June through August are typically pretty dismal in sales, even under the best of circumstances. With the economy the way it is, I expected things to be much worse. Add to the mix that it has been horribly hot in most of the United States where most of my customers reside and I am quite impressed (and dare I say hopeful?) that it will be a good year.
> 
> I also did my paperwork on my own site and was equally impressed. Again, best month so far and with the cool Autumn right around the corner and all the new stuff in the works, I am cautiously optimistic that things will go well.
> 
> (Small sigh of relief and take a breath)
> 
> Does this mean that slowing down is in the near future? Heck no! This small margin of success only means that I am on the right track and perhaps I have found the right formula to make things successful. Although I don't feel the need to work at the frantic pace I was the week prior to the catalog deadline, I want to use this momentum to my advantage and continue on this path.
> 
> The new distributor owns two companies and the secondary one not only offers scroll saw patterns, but also small project-type wood patterns that are "lightly" painted. Yes, many of them are 'cutsie' and 'cartoon-like' which isn't my usual forte, but it does open a whole new avenue of designing for me and gives me more options. I don't know if I will be able to get anything additional in subsequent catalogs. I guess it will depend on how well what was chosen will do. So I need to leave it up to fate knowing what will be will be and realize and tell myself that if it doesn't happen, there is a reason.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunity is there. That is all I have ever wished for. Give me a chance to show you what I can do and the rest will be up to me. I like this way of thinking because it give you the control of your own fate. In my entire adult life, I have never really 'wished' for things or prayed for them to just happen. Even when things were tough. Somehow, I knew that something falling into my lap wouldn't give me the same sense of satisfaction that having to work for something did.
> 
> I have, however, wished and prayed for the opportunity and chance to make things happen. As I get older, I am discovering that usually we make our own opportunities. They also don't just fall into our laps. I sometimes wonder what took me so long to figure that part out? But then I realize that it is like Dorothy and the ruby slippers - it was there all the time.
> 
> So it is up to me now to see what I do with it. I look back at my business a year or so ago and I look at it now. This time, not emotionally with my heart, but with the figures of what I actually made. It is a difficult thing for a person such as myself to do. I think sometimes we want our business to succeed so badly that we tend to put on blinders to the reality of it and ignore the fact that it just isn't able to support us. As creative people and artists we tend to do that. (I do anyway) But I am learning that romanticizing and glossing things over doesn't keep a roof over my head or put food on my table. (or litter in the kitty box!)
> 
> When I decided to make changes in my life last year, I gave myself a definitive time frame to turn things around. I never really discussed this with anyone and the goal date is only in my head. But I realized that if I wanted my life to change and to be comfortable and self-reliant that I had to set some new rules. If my business wasn't supporting me completely by that goal date, then it would be time to move on to something else.
> 
> I didn't want to go down without giving it my best. And although there have been a few days when my heart hasn't been really in it, those days ARE few. I love what I do and decided that I have to dedicate myself fully to make it work. After all - you can't have a full time business if you are only putting part-time effort into it, can you? Common sense tells you that.
> 
> So these new numbers bring me a great deal of hope that I am on the right track. Instead of making me think that now I can relax, it acts like rocket fuel to encourage me to do better.
> 
> I hope all of you who are struggling with your businesses can look at this as a lesson. If you keep trying and keep focused and educate yourself on your marketing and business practices, there is always some hope. You just need to decide how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it.
> 
> "Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal - a commitment to excellence - that will enable you to attain the success you seek."-Mario Andretti


'we make our own opportunities'. How right you are. Hard work and keeping your eye on the 'game' have certainly paid off for you. Well done. You deserve your sense of acheivement, Sheila.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Starting To See A Change*
> 
> All in all it has been a rather quiet week. I guess by quiet it means that there have been no disasters or anything like that. I have been working on a new set of ornaments and drawing for the past several days, but I have also been doing lots of organizational stuff and things on the site and filling orders and such that have really filled the days for me.
> 
> I got my July figures from my largest wholesaler yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. So far for this year, it was my best showing. This is incredible to me because June through August are typically pretty dismal in sales, even under the best of circumstances. With the economy the way it is, I expected things to be much worse. Add to the mix that it has been horribly hot in most of the United States where most of my customers reside and I am quite impressed (and dare I say hopeful?) that it will be a good year.
> 
> I also did my paperwork on my own site and was equally impressed. Again, best month so far and with the cool Autumn right around the corner and all the new stuff in the works, I am cautiously optimistic that things will go well.
> 
> (Small sigh of relief and take a breath)
> 
> Does this mean that slowing down is in the near future? Heck no! This small margin of success only means that I am on the right track and perhaps I have found the right formula to make things successful. Although I don't feel the need to work at the frantic pace I was the week prior to the catalog deadline, I want to use this momentum to my advantage and continue on this path.
> 
> The new distributor owns two companies and the secondary one not only offers scroll saw patterns, but also small project-type wood patterns that are "lightly" painted. Yes, many of them are 'cutsie' and 'cartoon-like' which isn't my usual forte, but it does open a whole new avenue of designing for me and gives me more options. I don't know if I will be able to get anything additional in subsequent catalogs. I guess it will depend on how well what was chosen will do. So I need to leave it up to fate knowing what will be will be and realize and tell myself that if it doesn't happen, there is a reason.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunity is there. That is all I have ever wished for. Give me a chance to show you what I can do and the rest will be up to me. I like this way of thinking because it give you the control of your own fate. In my entire adult life, I have never really 'wished' for things or prayed for them to just happen. Even when things were tough. Somehow, I knew that something falling into my lap wouldn't give me the same sense of satisfaction that having to work for something did.
> 
> I have, however, wished and prayed for the opportunity and chance to make things happen. As I get older, I am discovering that usually we make our own opportunities. They also don't just fall into our laps. I sometimes wonder what took me so long to figure that part out? But then I realize that it is like Dorothy and the ruby slippers - it was there all the time.
> 
> So it is up to me now to see what I do with it. I look back at my business a year or so ago and I look at it now. This time, not emotionally with my heart, but with the figures of what I actually made. It is a difficult thing for a person such as myself to do. I think sometimes we want our business to succeed so badly that we tend to put on blinders to the reality of it and ignore the fact that it just isn't able to support us. As creative people and artists we tend to do that. (I do anyway) But I am learning that romanticizing and glossing things over doesn't keep a roof over my head or put food on my table. (or litter in the kitty box!)
> 
> When I decided to make changes in my life last year, I gave myself a definitive time frame to turn things around. I never really discussed this with anyone and the goal date is only in my head. But I realized that if I wanted my life to change and to be comfortable and self-reliant that I had to set some new rules. If my business wasn't supporting me completely by that goal date, then it would be time to move on to something else.
> 
> I didn't want to go down without giving it my best. And although there have been a few days when my heart hasn't been really in it, those days ARE few. I love what I do and decided that I have to dedicate myself fully to make it work. After all - you can't have a full time business if you are only putting part-time effort into it, can you? Common sense tells you that.
> 
> So these new numbers bring me a great deal of hope that I am on the right track. Instead of making me think that now I can relax, it acts like rocket fuel to encourage me to do better.
> 
> I hope all of you who are struggling with your businesses can look at this as a lesson. If you keep trying and keep focused and educate yourself on your marketing and business practices, there is always some hope. You just need to decide how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it.
> 
> "Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal - a commitment to excellence - that will enable you to attain the success you seek."-Mario Andretti


What a nice post to read this morning. I'm so glad your 'bottom line' is ahead of expectations and feels rewarding to you. I've seen some of your projects, and I think you have a discerning eye for quality in what you select to do. That will always make an impression, in any catalog. Have a great day, Sheila, and thanks for the pep talk! We all need that now and again.


----------



## Dez

scrollgirl said:


> *Starting To See A Change*
> 
> All in all it has been a rather quiet week. I guess by quiet it means that there have been no disasters or anything like that. I have been working on a new set of ornaments and drawing for the past several days, but I have also been doing lots of organizational stuff and things on the site and filling orders and such that have really filled the days for me.
> 
> I got my July figures from my largest wholesaler yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. So far for this year, it was my best showing. This is incredible to me because June through August are typically pretty dismal in sales, even under the best of circumstances. With the economy the way it is, I expected things to be much worse. Add to the mix that it has been horribly hot in most of the United States where most of my customers reside and I am quite impressed (and dare I say hopeful?) that it will be a good year.
> 
> I also did my paperwork on my own site and was equally impressed. Again, best month so far and with the cool Autumn right around the corner and all the new stuff in the works, I am cautiously optimistic that things will go well.
> 
> (Small sigh of relief and take a breath)
> 
> Does this mean that slowing down is in the near future? Heck no! This small margin of success only means that I am on the right track and perhaps I have found the right formula to make things successful. Although I don't feel the need to work at the frantic pace I was the week prior to the catalog deadline, I want to use this momentum to my advantage and continue on this path.
> 
> The new distributor owns two companies and the secondary one not only offers scroll saw patterns, but also small project-type wood patterns that are "lightly" painted. Yes, many of them are 'cutsie' and 'cartoon-like' which isn't my usual forte, but it does open a whole new avenue of designing for me and gives me more options. I don't know if I will be able to get anything additional in subsequent catalogs. I guess it will depend on how well what was chosen will do. So I need to leave it up to fate knowing what will be will be and realize and tell myself that if it doesn't happen, there is a reason.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunity is there. That is all I have ever wished for. Give me a chance to show you what I can do and the rest will be up to me. I like this way of thinking because it give you the control of your own fate. In my entire adult life, I have never really 'wished' for things or prayed for them to just happen. Even when things were tough. Somehow, I knew that something falling into my lap wouldn't give me the same sense of satisfaction that having to work for something did.
> 
> I have, however, wished and prayed for the opportunity and chance to make things happen. As I get older, I am discovering that usually we make our own opportunities. They also don't just fall into our laps. I sometimes wonder what took me so long to figure that part out? But then I realize that it is like Dorothy and the ruby slippers - it was there all the time.
> 
> So it is up to me now to see what I do with it. I look back at my business a year or so ago and I look at it now. This time, not emotionally with my heart, but with the figures of what I actually made. It is a difficult thing for a person such as myself to do. I think sometimes we want our business to succeed so badly that we tend to put on blinders to the reality of it and ignore the fact that it just isn't able to support us. As creative people and artists we tend to do that. (I do anyway) But I am learning that romanticizing and glossing things over doesn't keep a roof over my head or put food on my table. (or litter in the kitty box!)
> 
> When I decided to make changes in my life last year, I gave myself a definitive time frame to turn things around. I never really discussed this with anyone and the goal date is only in my head. But I realized that if I wanted my life to change and to be comfortable and self-reliant that I had to set some new rules. If my business wasn't supporting me completely by that goal date, then it would be time to move on to something else.
> 
> I didn't want to go down without giving it my best. And although there have been a few days when my heart hasn't been really in it, those days ARE few. I love what I do and decided that I have to dedicate myself fully to make it work. After all - you can't have a full time business if you are only putting part-time effort into it, can you? Common sense tells you that.
> 
> So these new numbers bring me a great deal of hope that I am on the right track. Instead of making me think that now I can relax, it acts like rocket fuel to encourage me to do better.
> 
> I hope all of you who are struggling with your businesses can look at this as a lesson. If you keep trying and keep focused and educate yourself on your marketing and business practices, there is always some hope. You just need to decide how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it.
> 
> "Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal - a commitment to excellence - that will enable you to attain the success you seek."-Mario Andretti


I cannot tell you how much I admire you and your persistence!
So many time I have refused to do things because they didn't meet my criteria! ( space, tools etc)
Keep on doing I say!!
Excellent!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*

After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.

I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.

Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.

The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.

It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.

I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)

So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.

I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.

But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


----------



## PawPawRay

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Can't wait to see them. Yours are some of the best everytime the Holiday issue comes out. Keep em comming.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Thanks, Ray! 

Sheila


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


I'm waiting with baited breath, whatever that means, to see your pictures. Enjoy the festival. We live on Shediac Bay and are put to sleep by all types of bands both in Shediac and Parlee Beach area. The sound wafts across the water and right in our front window. The bass noise gets anoying though,
Jack


----------



## Swede

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Sheila what Scroll Saw do you use? 
I have been thinking of buying one but don't want to waste money on something then having to buy a better one later. I have access to a Craftsman my mother owns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Hi, Swede!

I love my yellow DeWalt 788 saw. I think for the money it is the best saw on the market. I used to have a Heagner, a RBI Hawk and also the DeWalt all at the same time and I hate to say but I used the other two for coffee cup holders most of the time. I kept coming back to the DeWalt.

There are many reasons I really like it. The blade change is a breeze. You have wing nuts that release and tighten the blade easily.

The speed control is right on the top of the arm in front. You can adjust your speed while sawing if necessary and get it just right for what you are doing at the time.

The tension is also in the front and top and you can even adjust that while you are cutting if necessary. I have had where it isn't quite tight enough and it is right there in front, no muss or fuss.

The table is large and the whole saw is very stable and vibration free. Lots of work space and comfortable to use.

I understand that Delta makes a twin to this saw that they released in June, so you may be able to find that one on sale. I hear it comes with the stand and light as a package. I will have to look up the item number, as I forgot it. 

Others have moved up to a Excalibur from this saw, but I see no need to at all. The Ex is over twice the price I think and although I hear it is really nice, I don't know if it is worth it. I could happily have this saw the rest of my sawing life and be satisfied with it.

Mine is 14 years old and I haven't really had a problem except maybe a $10 switch. I understand that they are made in China now and some say the quality isn't quite the same, but if you Google it you will see that overall people are really happy with them. The cost is around $500 - give or take.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to contact me and I will be happy to talk it over with you.

Good luck and let me know how you do. Sheila


----------



## SCOTSMAN

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


I would/wood lol like to see your scroll work .From what I have seen already you're an artist.Alistair


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Hi, Scotsman:
All my scroll work is on my site at www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. (Anything with a "k" in the item number is my partner's designs though) I also have my paintings in my Gallery page. If you go to the left and click on "My Art Gallery" you can see them. I haven't had much time to paint lately, but I will be painting more by Autumn.

I am so glad that you are back here at LJ's. I hope you are feeling better and recovering well. It was quite scary to hear of your injury.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Yeah well, what a good con job getting me to come here and NO PICTURES!!!!! 
But I'm glad you're back at it after a jaunt by the seaside.
Hurry, I NEED pictures!!!
I haven't ever asked - who do you design these patterns for? The general public, magazines etc.? If you ever said, I didn't catch it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Scroll Saw (Finally!)*
> 
> After drawing and doing office stuff all week, I finally get to make some sawdust today. Even though it has only been a couple of days since I was last cutting, it somehow feels like weeks. I really like that part of the job. It is fun to see the drawings come to life and finally be able to hold the projects in my hand. I never think that things look as good on paper, and probably with good reason. They just don't. I get a real sense of satisfaction seeing everything get cut out and become a reality. I have had many offers in the past from others who said they would cut my designs out for me to save me time, but I don't really take them up on it because it would take away probably my favorite part of the job.
> 
> I have been working on a set of 10 musical instrument ornaments. I know I have a lot of different ornaments, but they really fun to do and are traditionally good sellers. My two highest selling patterns over the last month with the wholesaler were the two sets of ornaments - by far. They just took on several more sets for this next catalog that will come out in a month or so and hopefully with everyone gearing up for the holidays and the holiday craft shows they will do well also.
> 
> Besides, I have some great ideas for more different types of sets so as long as people keep buying them, then I will keep offering them. I have one more set that I want to do over the weekend after these and then I want to get back to some more candle trays, as people are already asking for more types of designs for more. It is a good place to be.
> 
> The ornaments I just finished drawing are of musical instruments with Christmas holly or bows on them. I have seen many three dimensional (mostly plastic) ornaments of this type and I wanted to do a scroll sawn set of them. There have been a few scrolled set of instruments, but unfortunately they are quite plain and I didn't think they were very attractive. So I really wanted to make these something that would be special and I would be proud of.
> 
> It was a bit tricky getting everything to work right without the risk of losing pieces, but I think I have the patterns down pretty good where they will be OK. I have to go over them one more time before I cut and make sure that everything is strong enough, but I should be ready to go on them by late morning. Sometimes it is hard to actually make things work when you are doing something that is two dimensional. You need to put in detail lines and not compromise the overall strength of the pieces. I am sure some will be very delicate. I am thinking now that I could have probably done an overlay of some of the elements which would have made the pieces stronger, but I think it would have taken away from their delicate nature which is part of the charm of them. I guess the only way to find out if they will work will be to go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I should have pictures up tomorrow - "barring all disasters" (I love that phase, don't you? It's almost like inviting disaster!)
> 
> So I guess this will be one of my shorter blogs.  I just can't wait to get at it and see how they come out after working on them for the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Friday and has some nice plans for the weekend. We have the blue-grass festival here in our area, which brings over a thousand campers. Although I don't plan on attending, you can hear the faint music through the quiet night air, which is good enough for me. It is foggy out here this morning, and I hope that the weather is nice for the weekend. It should be a fun weekend overall and if I get brave, I will meander into town to see what is going on.
> 
> But first I want to get cutting!  Have a great Friday!


Hi, Jordan! I promise to have pictures in the next blog. I cut the ornaments today and I am finishing them this morning (Just some oil for now) I want them to be presentable at least and they needed some fine tuning before I could cut them 

I design the patterns for the general public and Creative Woodworks magazine. I work as a contributing editor for them which means I free lance projects to them on a first-right basis. Once they are published, I get the rights back to do what I want to with them.

I sell to several wholesale pattern companies who supply scroll saw patterns to the general public through catalogs and the web. They are Scroller, Ltd., Wooden Teddy Bear and now Wildwood/Cherry Tree Designs. I also sell retail through my own website. Of course I like having my site because I get to meet and talk to customers on a regular basis. It is fun to see what everyone is up to and hear about what they are doing.

All in all, it keeps me pretty busy. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *

Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.

It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.

I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.

This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.

I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.

I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.

I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.

There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):


From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments

And the other five:


From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments

The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.

I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.

So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.

I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.

Have a great day and make some sawdust!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


waow Sheila you realy cought the instruments lines beautyfull
thank´s for sharing them

have a great wekend
Dennis

Edit : by the way why don´t you use on of those square flat plastic bowls
we use in the darkroom to put you ornaments in and pure oil over them
you can get them in size that has the right size for you
or one of those big plastic-pans that is used to clean the webergrill in

just a thought


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


Sheila, I have to agree with Dennis that the details on these pieces are outstanding. It takes a great deal of patience, talent and imagination to be able to produce projects of this caliber.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


Very fine work. It looks laser cut! Good eye.

And I'm sure most the fellows here can appreciate your "coke can" logic: It won't get any worse… That's what i would have thought too! Time to get on with what's important in life!


----------



## woodbutcher

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


scrollgirl,
Now that is one more productive week, for sure! Those are the most delicate looking instruments I've ever seen. The viening is just excellent. For an entire series of instuments the attention to detail is superb. Each one has its' own minute detail, which makes it so unique. Tell me the truth, what power magnification do you use when cutting something this small and delicate? Congratulations on most excellent design work and darn nice cutting as well. Thanks so much for sharing these.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


Sheila, these are incredibly detailed. Patience and skill, thats all I can put it down to.

I'm still experimenting with different blade types at the moment. Not much to show but a lot of fun had so far.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


Thanks so much for the nice compliments everyone. Part of me felt like I took too long with these, but I really picked at them to make them work. I think that taking my time with them was the best way because the results is better than if I hurried with them. Quality not quantity and all of that!

Ken - I don't use a magnifier, but I have to use my dollar store bifocals when I cut now. I know some people use magnifying lights (the round ones with the lens in the middle) but my eyes can never adjust properly to them. In the past five years or so, I have had to get bi-focal contact lenses because I just couldn't follow lines anymore. I guess that is part of getting old. When I was fitted for them last year, we went through several prescriptions to get the best mix of powers. My eye doc said that in order to get perfect vision at a distance, sometime you had to compromise in the close work. She said the dollar store ones are fine so I use them all the time when I cut and paint and do detail work. 

Martyn, I am glad you are having fun with your saw. It gets easier the more you do and get used to it. If you have any questions, you know where to find me! (Oh, and your hair looks like mine does after a ride in the convertible! I love your new pic!)

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


No point retaking the pictures, these are fabulous. The tiny detail and precision cutting captured these instruments so fabulously!!! The nice thing about these is there's pretty well something that everybody could choose from for a gift or just an array for one's tree. Very very good Sheila!


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


UMHUMMM! These are Very Cute.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


That is stunning work, You're a clever girl Sheila I've gotta find time in my life to get more use out of my scrollsaw.
Best to you & yours
Trevor


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *New Musical Instrument Ornaments (With Pictures!!!!) *
> 
> Well, I started today off with a bang. Literally. I barely had the sleep out of my eyes and a couple of sips of coffee in my body and I began finish sanding the set of ornaments I was working on. I accidentally caught the corner of the sand paper on a holly leaf and it broke off. I went to the freezer to get my cyanoacrylate glue and I had a not so nice surprise.
> 
> It seemed that yesterday I was pretty hot and pretty busy and I had put a can of Diet Coke in the freezer "just for a minute" to get it cold quickly. Needless to say, I forgot and it had exploded all over the inside of my freezer. Yuckky! Since it was frozen and the mess wasn't going to get any worse, I figured I would wait until I woke up a bit more to deal with it and proceeded to get on with my repair.
> 
> I finished gluing up the spot and then applied oil to all ten of the ornaments, as I had sanded them all down last night. I love working with mineral oil for many reasons. I used 600 grit sand paper to rub the oil into the wood after quickly dipping them into a shallow dish of it. It looks so pretty - especially on the cherry I used for the ornaments. It really made them come to life.
> 
> This is the first time I used the dipping process for applying oil. Many people do, but a lot of my things are simply too large. But these ornaments are quite intricate and delicate in some parts and I didn't want to risk breaking any more of the pieces by using a brush to try to get into all the corners. I quickly dipped each one and then placed it on a paper towel to drain and then very gently with the 600 grit paper sanded them for a few minutes. The color really intensified and looked beautiful.
> 
> I had heard from a friend that he used to use a salad spinner to remove the excess oil from delicate ornaments such as these. I am curious as to how it would work and I think the next time I am in town I will pick one up to try it. Even though the oil was pretty thick on them, it quickly absorbed into each one and I wonder if the spinner would even be necessary. It is nice that most of the modern scroll saws (along with the great blades available) leave a nice and polished edge on the pieces, eliminating the need for an sanding of the edges at all. The harder the wood, the nicer the edge it seems.
> 
> I also use reverse-tooth blades almost exclusively. With the reverse tooth blades, the bottom inch or so of the blade has the teeth placed facing upward, which greatly reduces the tear out you get on the back of the piece. This is quite important to anyone who is doing any type of detail work at all, as it really cuts down on the sanding and reduces the risk of breaking delicate pieces. You can see the benefit when making items such as these ornaments, where both sides need to be polished and finished.
> 
> I stack cut the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" cherry and one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch. I haven't yet finished the birch ones, but I think I will spray paint them white and then apply a gold wash and also a light stain on the holly and berries. Just to see. It is actually better when cutting thin wood such as this to stack them a couple of layers high. You not only get double the mileage of your cutting time, but it also gives you more control, as cutting through one thin layer even with a 2/0 blade (the smallest I use and the one I used here) is very aggressive and it go through like butter. I find a little resistance is far better and lets you go exactly where you need to when cutting.
> 
> There are ten ornaments in the set (each measures about 3.5" at the longest part):
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the other five:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I think I will retake them when the light changes. The color of the ornaments is really much richer than shown, but it just wasn't the proper light for taking them I guess. In addition, my camera battery was on its last breath and I kept trying a few and throwing the battery back into the charger for a couple of minutes and then trying again. I don't think I am supposed to do that, but I won't tell if you won't. I was just getting where I wanted to in trying different settings on the camera and it would just die.  I did take the opportunity to clean the freezer out while waiting for it to charge once and apparently that took long enough and I did get these. But I am going to give it time to fully charge and try again for better pictures before I put them in my gallery.
> 
> I have seen scrolled musical instrument ornaments before, but they were very plain and not very pretty. I guess the trickiest part of drawing these up was being able to show the details without having pieces fall off. The technique for this type of cutting is called "veining" when you use the blade like a pen and "draw" the details in. Of course, you need to asses each area and have breaks in the lines so that the pieces are sturdy and can hold on. This is particularly challenging in places like the holly or where the bows are. You need the breaks in there, but you want to place them so they aren't noticeable and your eye fills in the breaks without you even thinking about them. It is easier to put overlay pieces (another layer of wood) for details, but I don't think you get the same effect. With ornaments this size, I think they would look clunky and not as delicate. So I took my time and really tried to make them attractive.
> 
> So today I will be playing around with the birch set. I will have to see how they work and what options I can give. I have some gold leaf that I have been wanting to play with and I may try to see if I can work with that. I also have some other effect paints and may want to give them go too. I have a paint that crackles, but I don't know if it will work on something like this because they are so small the the details will be lost if i use something too thick. I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try.
> 
> I hope you all like them. It was a good effort for the week I think. And although it doesn't shake the Earth design-wise, I think that they are nice enough for people to want to do.
> 
> Have a great day and make some sawdust!


Shelia, (Not to sound creepy, but) I usually lurk in the shadows and read your blogs. These ornaments are beautiful! I was sorry to hear about your explosion in the freezer. I have done that before. Now I put the cans in a freezer bag, push all the air out and seal it. That way, if it does go boom, the mess is minimal.

The ornaments must have taken a long while to cut and design. I am sure they will be a huge hit!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*

It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.

My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)

I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.

At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.

We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!

My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.

One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.

I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything. I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.

So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.

After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.

Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.

Below is the results of the other set:


From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments

And the rest:


From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments

Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.

In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.

Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.

I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.

I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*
> 
> It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.
> 
> My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)
> 
> I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.
> 
> At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.
> 
> We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!
> 
> My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.
> 
> One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.
> 
> I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything.  I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.
> 
> So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.
> 
> After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.
> 
> Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.
> 
> Below is the results of the other set:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the rest:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.
> 
> In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.
> 
> I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


These are really great I have a selection of blades, twisted / fine / coarse but I don't really know what's best to use for which job ( apartfrom obvious applications) & I don't know what the numbers represent is there a good "free" source of info on blades Sheila?
Best
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*
> 
> It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.
> 
> My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)
> 
> I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.
> 
> At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.
> 
> We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!
> 
> My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.
> 
> One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.
> 
> I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything. I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.
> 
> So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.
> 
> After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.
> 
> Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.
> 
> Below is the results of the other set:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the rest:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.
> 
> In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.
> 
> I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Thank you very much, Trevor. I have a blade chart from Olson blades that can be helpful with choosing the right blade for the job. If you PM me you email I will send you one. There is also a blade article on my web site on the Free Articles page that you can download and has some information that will help you.

I really appreciate your encouragement and hope you take out your scroll saw too.

 Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*
> 
> It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.
> 
> My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)
> 
> I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.
> 
> At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.
> 
> We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!
> 
> My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.
> 
> One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.
> 
> I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything. I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.
> 
> So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.
> 
> After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.
> 
> Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.
> 
> Below is the results of the other set:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the rest:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.
> 
> In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.
> 
> I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Good blog and very nice work, Sheila. Really though we are going to have to stop posting side by side. People may talk, lol.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*
> 
> It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.
> 
> My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)
> 
> I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.
> 
> At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.
> 
> We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!
> 
> My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.
> 
> One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.
> 
> I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything. I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.
> 
> So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.
> 
> After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.
> 
> Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.
> 
> Below is the results of the other set:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the rest:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.
> 
> In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.
> 
> I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


I think we are both people who love our work, Martyn and really like to share with others. I miss when we don't hear from you for a couple of days, but I know that it probably means you are creating something spectacular! I usually am right, too 

Thanks so much. It is a great place to support each others creativity!

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*
> 
> It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.
> 
> My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)
> 
> I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.
> 
> At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.
> 
> We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!
> 
> My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.
> 
> One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.
> 
> I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything. I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.
> 
> So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.
> 
> After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.
> 
> Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.
> 
> Below is the results of the other set:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the rest:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.
> 
> In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.
> 
> I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Hi Sheila, I just got back from being out of town for a few days and found that I really miss not getting my daily "fix" on LJ and was surprised that there were 10 pages of new projects posted while I was gone. I did miss reading your blogs as well, good to be back although I enjoyed my(our) outing to the Gulf of Mexico on the Fla west coast to visit with friends who live there. That part of Fla has not had any of the oil spill reach there so that was a blessing. Now I have to get caught up on all the new postings. Good job on your new designs, I love them.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *The Same Thing Can Be Very Different*
> 
> It's funny how you can take the same thing and make it look so completely different. I guess that I why I like painting so much. Even though I do appreciate the beauty of the natural colors of wood, there are times when it just isn't possible or practical to use natural and exotic wood.
> 
> My friend Cari and I used to have a lumber yard nearby when we lived in Oak Lawn, a suburb of Chicago. This was back when I had just started to scroll saw, as Cari and her father are the ones that introduced me to it. Our youngest kids were babies then and I remember my daughter Danielle scooting around in her walker while I scrolled away. (Dani is almost 20 now) In ways it seems like long ago, but in other ways it seems like yesterday (yes, I know that sounds corny, but it is true!)
> 
> I remember many times when Cari and I would be out on a shopping trip or errands and having the little ones strapped in their car seats in the back seat of the car (Cari has a son Steve who is the same age as Dani) and we would decide to pull into the lumber yard and see if they had any scraps or drop offs. We found out early that it is good to get to know your lumber yard guys.
> 
> At first they questioned why we would want their 'garbage', which consisted of loads of both pine and hard wood pieces of wood which ranged anywhere from several inches wide to 10 inches wide or so and sometimes the pieces were a couple of feet long. Since we also recently started doing decorative painting, we regarded their garbage as 'treasure' went back every couple of weeks to see what they had handy. Soon they came to know us pretty well and Cari even gave them her phone number so if they had a lot of stuff piling up, they would call us for first pick before they got rid of it for good.
> 
> We appreciated this so much, and I rarely remember ever having to purchase wood at that period in my life, unless it was for a special project. We use to bring them coffee cakes and donuts and on occasion we would bring back some of the pieces when we were finished with them and showed them how nice their 'garbage' could look. We even made some plaques and stuff for them if we knew they had something in particular they liked. I think we amazed them that we were able to put their trash that would otherwise be burned or sent to a land fill to such a creative use. It just shows what a little paint and creativity can do!
> 
> My ornaments that I made yesterday also took on a new and completely different life. As I stated in yesterday's post, it is not only easier to stack cut something like this, but also you get twice (or three times) the bang for your buck time wise. Now instead of having one beautiful set of ornaments finished, you have two or more. I layered the cherry ornaments with 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While the birch ply is nice because of its even grain and smoothness and added strength, it is really nothing special to look at on its own.
> 
> One of the best things about not being up against such demanding deadlines is that it gives me the time to think and "play." I wanted to try to make this set as nice as the cherry ones, without much muss and fuss. I knew I wanted something that would have some 'bling' to it (we like 'bling' here on the pink cloud!) but I also wanted something that wouldn't be gaudy and would be subtle enough to let the classic design shine through.
> 
> I have many types of specialty paints from DecoArt which allow me to do many wonderful and interesting finishes easily, but the problem I had was that these we so small and detailed that many of the effects would be too busy or the details of the cutting itself would be lost. I also had to consider again the delicacy if the ornaments and that applying paint would involve pushing a small brush into all those tiny cracks and crevices and hoping that I wouldn't break anything. I also had to be careful because one of the drawbacks of using a small 2/0 blade is that the veining lines are very small and can easily get filled in with any paint you use. Even if you use water based paint and thin it, the additional water can cause the wood to swell and either break or warp.
> 
> So my choice for a base coat was a nice, bright metallic gold spray paint. I wasn't sure if this would be too thick, but I figured that it was my best bet and I would give it a try. I sanded the second set using my 1/3 sheet orbital sander and everything went just fine. The ply was more than strong enough to hold up to the sanding. I found that as long as I use a finer grit paper (220 or so) and supported the piece on a flat surface, (I use the rubber shelf liner because it gives as it supports) it is very rare that I break even these detailed pieces. The other trick is to keep your sander flat so you don't catch any of the pointy edges with the sander, which can also cause them to break.
> 
> After sanding and dusting everything off. I applied 2-3 LIGHT coats of metallic paint on the ornaments, spraying from all sides so that the edges are painted also. The results were amazing to me. As they dried (about 15-20 min) they actually looked like metal. Since I used thin coats, there was no filling in of the detail lines whatsoever. If they had a couple little fuzzies that were missed by sanding, it was easy to take a small piece of sandpaper or sanding stick and get rid of them without compromising the beautiful shiny finish. I was just thrilled with them.
> 
> Originally, I was going to use a pearl white and kind of white wash them so they looked like something out of the era when Mozart lived, but I liked the metal look so much that I decided that they looked like brass instruments and should be left as such. I then went into my arsenal of Metallic DecoArt paints and picked some beautiful muted colors for the holly and bow accents. Instead of a metallic red, I chose a beautiful copper which would blend with the gold wonderfully. I did have a metallic pine or forest (dark) green, but I chose to go with a color called Dark Patina which looked like oxidized copper. I felt the effect was much more subtle and while it accented the holly leaves, it still allowed the gold metallic center stage.
> 
> Below is the results of the other set:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> And the rest:
> 
> 
> From SLD325 Musical Instrument Ornaments
> 
> Once again, the pictures are not quite the best. It was overcast here this morning and I will try again when I get better light, but you can get the idea anyway.
> 
> In applying the colors, I did so with a small flat brush and since the metallic gold base was quite shiny and slippery, I kind of patted the paint in a very sheer coat for the first layer. This did not look great at first, but I knew with patience it would look better. There was a need to bond the first coat to the shiny base and by allowing this to dry thoroughly, subsequent coats covered quite well. The key word here is PATIENCE. If you were to apply thick coats, trying to cover all at once, you would have a streaky mess and fill in all the veining lines and ruin them. Several sheer coats did the job beautifully.
> 
> Finally, I sprayed the ornaments with a GLOSS poly spray. I rarely use gloss, but anything else would kill the metallic shine and by spraying with a final coat, it sealed everything in so the Krylon base and acrylic accents would live happily ever after. The trick with using both oils and water base paints on the same piece is to be sure that they are completely dry before moving from one to the next. Once it is cured, it really works.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how you can take the same design and change the look completely. I love offering this type of pattern to my customers because everyone has different tastes and means and skills and it gives them options to please a greater amount of people with a minimal change in the creation process. Both methods are easy and fun and each is appealing in its own way.
> 
> I still haven't decided what is on the agenda for today. I may take the day and paint, since I am in the painting mode. I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Shelia,

Not too Shabby. I may have to go buy some of that Gold Spray Paint or get my Airbrush out and do some of my Christmas Ornaments like that. Most of my Ornaments are just Natural Wood without Finish.

This is mainly because I offer them more as a Craft for a Family, so they can purchase my Ornaments and Finish them their selves, I think it is more of a Savings for the Customer, if I glitter, Finish or Paint You have to raise the Price some to accomidate for what you spend in extra Materials!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Which Direction to go Next?*

I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.

The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.

Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.

Enough about the weather though.

I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing. 

I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.

I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.

Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.

And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.

All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.

People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?

I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.

With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction to go Next?*
> 
> I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.
> 
> The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.
> 
> Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.
> 
> Enough about the weather though.
> 
> I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing.
> 
> I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.
> 
> I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.
> 
> Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.
> 
> All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.
> 
> People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?
> 
> I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.
> 
> With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


I don't know how you keep track of all that. Must be a woman (multi-tasking) thing. I have about four or five current projects but I only ever work on one. The rest are written on my white board in the shop (WIP) or in notes in my 'boxes' folder on the P.C. (TO DO list). I often think it would be great to have an organiser, even use Outlook more. I might start it but it soon gets forgotten. In the nineties, when I got stressed out in the Computer job, I had a Time Manager, Filofax lookalike thing. It was crammed with work, contact details, stuff. After the breakdown I took out the contact details and burnt the rest. Just kept a pocket diary. Never gone back to it. Sure I plan things. You can see that from my work. I plan in minute detail but its only ever one thing these days. I'm rambling now. Good blog, Sheila.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction to go Next?*
> 
> I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.
> 
> The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.
> 
> Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.
> 
> Enough about the weather though.
> 
> I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing.
> 
> I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.
> 
> I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.
> 
> Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.
> 
> All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.
> 
> People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?
> 
> I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.
> 
> With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


I love your early morning mind meandering. It's like having a cup of coffee with you. Thanks, Sheila, and I'm happy you know your own mind and don't bend to the will of others' advice!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction to go Next?*
> 
> I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.
> 
> The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.
> 
> Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.
> 
> Enough about the weather though.
> 
> I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing.
> 
> I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.
> 
> I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.
> 
> Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.
> 
> All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.
> 
> People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?
> 
> I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.
> 
> With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Shelia, I seen many times in your blogs you mention coffee. From reading this one, you need it! WOW!


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction to go Next?*
> 
> I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.
> 
> The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.
> 
> Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.
> 
> Enough about the weather though.
> 
> I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing.
> 
> I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.
> 
> I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.
> 
> Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.
> 
> All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.
> 
> People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?
> 
> I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.
> 
> With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


I'd love to get up at that time because I can't wait to get back started on my carving or painting, however, I also can't leave it at night which finds me dropping into bed in the wee morning hours - close to the time I'd like to get up! People say, "If I was a millionaire, I'd make my own hours, make things with my tools, write etc etc" It sounds as you live life as a millionaire - who needs money LOL!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction to go Next?*
> 
> I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.
> 
> The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.
> 
> Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.
> 
> Enough about the weather though.
> 
> I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing.
> 
> I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.
> 
> I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.
> 
> Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.
> 
> All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.
> 
> People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?
> 
> I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.
> 
> With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


I do, Jordan! I always said if I had lots of money, I would do things pretty much the same as I am - but all my patterns would be free to everyone. It would be great to not have to worry about making money and just 'playing' all day. I would also travel and meet many of the wonderful friends and customers I met through my work and travel teach. It would be a good time, for sure!

but I AM rich because I have the best job in the world and know the best people in the world because of it. How could things be better?

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction to go Next?*
> 
> I have never been one to use an alarm clock much. It seems that I get into a certain rhythm and stay on that pattern until something in my life drastically changes. For quite a while now I am on the 5:45 - 6:00 plan. It seems that unless I really am wiped out, I naturally wake up at that time. I don't fight it, as I love the quiet of the mornings and get some of my best writing done. I also sift through the emails and catch up with all the correspondence at that time. I like it and for me it is a great way to start the day off.
> 
> The last several mornings I have noticed that it is darker and darker when I wake up. Besides the coolness in the air, it is one of the more obvious signs that the seasons are changing. I've already been up for about 45 minutes and it is just now starting to really get light out. Even though it gets warm out during the day, you can feel the change in the air and it will only be a matter of time before we are back in the midst of winter. I don't really mind it though. I just take it as it comes. It is funny that no matter what season it is, people are complaining about it. It's too hot. It's too humid. It's too cold. It rains too much.
> 
> Maybe I am different, but I like the diversity in climate and kind of just take it as it comes. I am glad I live in an area where it doesn't get too hot at any given time. I guess my philosophy is that you can always put on more clothes when you are cold, but if you are hot and nearly naked you are kind of stuck. I remember when living in Chicago during the summer you were as much a slave to the air-conditioning as you were to the heat in the winter. Unless you had the luxury of being able to hang out at the beach or the pool all day you were pretty much uncomfortable outside on many days. When I came here to Nova Scotia, I was horrified that barely anyone had air conditioning. After the first year or so here though, I realize why. Although we get our warm days, it never really gets so stifling that we would need it more than a couple days of the year. And that would only be in the peak of the day for a couple of hours. I love the way we get nice cool nights for the most part so even if the day is warmer than we like, we get to cool down for sleeping. It really is ideal for the most part.
> 
> Enough about the weather though.
> 
> I woke to a range of choices of things to do today. That is one thing I like about my job - I am never bored. I can do the written instructions on the new designs that myself and my partner have before they pile up. It is not one of my favorite things to do, but keeping ahead of it may be a good thing for a Monday morning. I have about 4 - 5 new patterns that need to be put into packets for the next update for the site and getting them out of the way would be a great way to start the week. I also need to include the last several projects that have been in the magazine in that mix, as they are now published and I am allowed to sell them. When I give my materials to the magazine, all the information is there, but it needs to be edited and assembled in to my regular packet format. The holiday issue alone has four of our projects in it and I believe that there are probably about ten new things in total that need to get ready for selling. This list keeps growing, which is a good thing.
> 
> I need to update the customer gallery on my site. I have had several customers send me in pictures of their work and I want to post it before I forget anyone. Their work is amazing and I like to show off what others do and how creative they are. Working with the site though is not my favorite thing and I can see that taking anywhere from half a day to a full day. If not today, I need to do it soon.
> 
> I also need to make lists and figure out who needs to be updated from my wholesalers and which products they need to be shown. This has been an issue with me before and I need to develop a simple, fool proof system of remembering who I showed what as far as new things. It sounds easy, but with me adding so many things into my pattern arsenal continually, I sometimes forgot where I left off with each distributor and what they need to see. I need to go back through older emails and see how far I got with each company. After all, they can't sell them and put them in their catalogs if they don't see them.
> 
> Then there is the task of figuring out how much new stuff I did since the last catalog update sometime in May. I have some fliers with some new things that I have introduced, but it is time to really organize and make an entire new catalog for fall which includes everything up to date with all the projects in their proper categories. My partner did the last catalog and I believe he wants to do this one too (YAY!) but I need to help him and list everything and get all the photos together to make the task easier, as it can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> And I need to get a handle on my numbers and do the figuring part of what sold so far for the year. I promised myself at tax time that I wouldn't let it go to the end of the year and I have a pile of receipts that I need to log and file and I want to get my books all up to date before the busy autumn season is upon me. (I hope it will be busy anyway!) Although it is one of the least favorite parts of my job, it is a part that when done I fell a great sense of satisfaction and relief from doing. I don't like 'wondering' when it comes to that.
> 
> All of the above doesn't even cover the fact that I have several new ideas and want to get drawing and cutting again. I have a couple of more ornament and Christmas ideas I want to do, and then I want to continue on with the candle trays, as I have some great ideas there for autumn and holiday patterns. And my one catalog deadline from one of the distributors is in November, so any new Spring and Summer things I want in there need to be done by November first or so. It will come faster than I think.
> 
> People tell me that if I wasn't able to support myself yet, that perhaps I should do this job "part time" and get another one part time until I am on my feet. When I look at this list (which is ongoing as you may have caught on by now) I see that that is asking the impossible. There is no way that I could run my business here on a part time basis. I mean, what I mentioned above doesn't even touch on the daily customer correspondence, printing and mailing orders, research for new projects and working with the magazine. And there hasn't even been mention of time to have a 'life' or any social activity whatsoever. So what would I be working for?
> 
> I am glad in a way that it is this way. It means that without a full commitment to the job, it wouldn't be here at all. I have been really happy that I have been so busy lately. A day doesn't go by when I don't hear from several customers in one way or the other. There is the occasional crisis with the magazine or wholesaler, and there is the overall organization and coordination of getting everything to run smooth. It can be overwhelming at times. But lately - more so then not - it is working and I am happy.
> 
> With every item I tick off my list of things to do, there is a sense of satisfaction that no paycheck can replace. It is a great place to be in these difficult times job-wise and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I know that there are many of you out there who work for yourself that feel exactly the same and understand. I feel very lucky to be among you!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


@Cosmos - Yes, I do love coffee. However, I am not one of these "gallon a day" coffee achievers (although there is nothing wrong with that) I never really noticed it, but I guess I do mention it here a bit. It's probably a timing thing. My coffee time is right when I get up in the morning and most of the time that is when I write here. Sometimes I only have one and don't even finish that. Sometimes I have two. After that first hit I am pretty good for the day. (although in Summer I like a Diet Coke or so in the afternoon!) I am not really a pop drinker though, but I do like it really cold on a warm day with lots of ice. MMmm. In the winter, are 3 or so when I get my tired time, I will maybe have a cup of coffee now and then. But that is pretty much it. Maybe that is why I poop out at 8 or so? It does help perk me up and get through the day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pushing the Pile*

Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.

I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.

It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.

Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.

My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.

On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.

So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.

So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.

Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile*
> 
> Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.
> 
> I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.
> 
> It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.
> 
> Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.
> 
> My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.
> 
> On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.
> 
> So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.
> 
> So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.
> 
> Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Shelia, I am sorry to hear that you have felt "poopie"! I know what you mean about forcasting the rain. My hair tells me. It kinks up. I hope all goes well at the doctors office!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile*
> 
> Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.
> 
> I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.
> 
> It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.
> 
> Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.
> 
> My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.
> 
> On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.
> 
> So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.
> 
> So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.
> 
> Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Thanks so much Cozmo. I am really fine. Just some aches and pains. Nothing we can't deal with. My one hip has really been bugging me to the point of waking me up at night. Part of it is that I sit so much in my job and the other part is that I am getting (ahem) "older".

(Like the sands in the hourglass . . . . so are the days of our lives)

I got some good advice today and have to get out there and walk in these beautiful woods I live in again. I used to walk every day and it started hurting and I didn't know if the walking was helping or making it worse. I am going to do some things and take some Omega 3's to see if that helps, along with a different work out. If not we will go from there. I just didn't know if I should be aggressive with dealing with the pain I was having or not. I thought it was best to go and see before I wrecked it for good. 

I'm good otherwise though so no excuses!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile*
> 
> Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.
> 
> I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.
> 
> It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.
> 
> Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.
> 
> My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.
> 
> On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.
> 
> So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.
> 
> So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.
> 
> Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sheila:

I have somewhat the same problem. Along with a few Calcified Vertabrea in my neck. One has nothing to do with the other. It comes and goes which indicates it's NOT necessarily a Permanent Hip Problem. Also occassional, but Strong Pain in my Ankle and Big Toe.

YEP! A Naturopath ran a few tests and it's Gout. NOT a Rich Persons or Old Persons affliction by any means. The Body Retains Uric Acid from various types of foods instead of disposing of it through the Urinary Tract. It accumulates in "whatever" joint it wants to for some reason. Then it Crystalizes just like little Glass Shards. VERY Painful.

So I usually add an extra 1,000mg of time release Vitamin C to my Daily Intake of Swiss Herbal Mega 50 Multi Vitamins.

In the meantime I discovered, on my own a Topical Cream "Myoflex Maximum Strength" the Active Ingredient is "triethanolamine salicylate 20%". It's odourless, a white cream, you won't feel any "Heat" or anything else. I massage it in well and within an hour or so I can feel the Pain going away. It seems to give the area a "Relaxation Period" to allow it to Heal and Recover.

Works for me!! Perhaps you also?

Regards: Rick


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile*
> 
> Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.
> 
> I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.
> 
> It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.
> 
> Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.
> 
> My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.
> 
> On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.
> 
> So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.
> 
> So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.
> 
> Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sheila - I'm embarrassed. While my war shirt sits waiting for some refining, my love for my first painting has overtaken me and I just can't get away from it!!! But wanting to find a lightbulb suitable for painting at night, it was a win-win because it's great in the shop too for beading and such. Here you are, blogging and designing and such and I am only able to concentrate on this silly new passion, which, of course, isn't going to make me a dime as it will be a gift. So I feel kind of guilty.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile*
> 
> Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.
> 
> I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.
> 
> It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.
> 
> Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.
> 
> My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.
> 
> On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.
> 
> So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.
> 
> So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.
> 
> Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Hi again guys: Thanks for the replies.

@ Rick - I had a friend who suffered from Gout from time to time and it was a really terrible thing. When it flared up, he was really hurting and pretty much immobile for several days. Unlike you, he was a very poor eater an paid the price, I believe. I really do for the most part eat well and watch. I have done so most of my life. But I guess without a family to cook for (the kids are grown and all) I don't pay attention to meals like I used to. Add to that the amount of time I work and you can see some meals sneaking in that just aren't the best for me. But with the weather getting cooler and getting organized, I know I will get back to my good habits and take the time I need to make better choices.

I am glad to hear of the myoflex though. I had used it in the past and I will see if I can find some to have on hand. I was reading last night on the Omega 3 stuff and it seems that if you take the proper kind and amount, it can do a lot for your health so I am optimistic that it will help me, along with the additional walking and exercises. I also heard vitamin C is good and did get some yesterday. I really appreciate hearing your story.

@Jordan - Does misery like company? I finally took a stand and did some painting myself last night. Like you, I feel guilty spending time on something that isn't going to 'make money' but is also going to be used for gifts. After working so consistently and continually for the past year or so to rebuild my business, I have laid a decent foundation and I figured you know what - I deserve this time to do what I want. You do too!

Fortunately (or unfortunately - however you want to look at it) I develop 'habits' pretty easily. It is my hope that if I work all day, unless there is a looming "have to do it now" deadline over my head, I should be able to do what I want in the evening. I don't really watch much TV or have any 'vices' besides being creative. I want to be able to do something that is completely for myself first and then I think it will make me fresher when I do my designing.

I started working on a set of pieces that I will be showing probably later on as I do it, but I want to work myself up to doing the wildlife paintings that I love to do so much. But at least this is a step in the right direction.

I am PROUD of you for doing what you want, Jordan. You are going to help me get over my own guilt. I will think - if Jordan can do it, why can't I? I think your work will only be better because of it and it will give you some pleasure in your life that you richly deserve. I think it will go far in helping you not burn out, as I know you work all the time. Besides, if WE don't take care of ourselves, who will?

Good for you!  (Oh, and I hope you will share some of your paintings with us, too when they are done?)


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile*
> 
> Well, I am late out of the gate today. It was one of those nights that I guess I would call 'eventful' and I guess it was by choice that I slept in a bit.
> 
> I had my 'rain legs' on all day yesterday. By that I mean that I get a certain achy feel in my legs before a storm. This isn't a old thing for me. It has happened since I was a teen. It could be bright and sunny out and not a cloud in the sky and I knew that within the next 24 hours that it would storm. People thought I was crazy, but the ones who really knew me saw that more often than not, I was right. It must have something to do with the barometric pressure. But yesterday all day I had that achy feeling and felt pretty poopie. So around 3am the sky opened up and we had a lightning and thunder storm. I immediately got up and unplugged the computers and all the electronics, but it woke me up too much and I had trouble getting back to sleep. I probably would have got up around 4:30 because I was still awake, but it was still storming and there would be no point if I didn't have my computer. So I fell back asleep and stayed there until seven.
> 
> It is clam now though and I figure pretty safe to be online so it is back to business. I have a doctor's appointment anyway in the middle of the day so that will throw me off for the day. I will just get what I can done to push the pile in a good direction. I am thinking that by tomorrow I will be back to drawing.
> 
> Despite the goofy leg thing, yesterday was pretty productive. When I reread my blog from yesterday, the laundry list of things I wanted to accomplish even looked long to me. I forgot to mention in it that I had no intention of trying to get everything done on it in one day. Most of the stuff didn't have a time line and it was more or less to get things organized in my head and do a check list for myself of things I want to get done soon. I am still far more ahead of the game than I usually am. I like doing these blogs so much because they help me map out everything for the day and set some real goals. Even though I usually spend the first hour of the day writing here, since I have been doing this blog I have accomplished so much more than I ever have. In all the organizational material that I have read, they seem to stress making real goals and writing things down. It does help because it maps things out in your mind and keeps you on track I think. So even though I am spending time writing, I am much more productive in the long run. Go figure.
> 
> My last thing that I want to conquer is the after dinner hour productivity. It seems that after six or so when I have dinner, I get very little accomplished. I keep wanting to paint or do fun stuff like that, but the final work of the day seems to bleed into those hours and it isn't until 8 or so that I am done. Then I feel that I am too tired to start something that late and don't focus on doing anything good. I don't have regular cable or TV and only watch stuff from the computer or listen to music because I am not big on TV so it just doesn't do for me. You'all are going to think I am crazy, but I have so many holiday things I want to work on in the evening for gifts for people and I need to use that time frame to accomplish them. I hope it is a summer thing and by fall I will be in that rhythm again . What I am talking about isn't like WORK. It is fun for me and when I poop out like that I feel like I miss the fun part.
> 
> On the woodworking front, I got a nice email from Miss Gurnie here at LJ's this morning. She did a wonderful blog on working with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium that I used on the candle trays. You should go check it out. She showed the results on many different types of wood and also has many pictures that show her applying it and the results. If you are considering an alternative to traditional oil-based stain you may want to check it out. It is a very cost efficient and attractive alternative.
> 
> So today will be filling in the blanks and finishing up most of the laundry list of things I stated yesterday. I actually got most of them done and am very happy with the results. All the new patterns are in packets and I sent them to my friend to proof read. I only have one pattern to get ready for the magazine, but that is only proof reading myself, as all the work is done. I made a list of what I need for the wholesalers so I can present the new products to date and I need to make that mini-catalog today. But that will be pretty easy because all the material is here. I just needed to figure out what projects I had shown them. My partner redid my GIF ad for Scroll Saw Village site and I got the file to them, so that is updated. And I did the month's figures for July so I am on top of that. All I need to do is sort the receipts in my pile into months and that is all up to date.
> 
> So it wasn't a bad day at all. By tomorrow I will be back to drawing again and hopefully I will have another new pattern by the weekend. That would be nice. Then it will be back to the tray patterns because I have some good ideas I don't want to lose before I get done.
> 
> Thank you Miss Gurnie for sending me your blog. I really loved the presentation. I hope that you all get a chance to check it out.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sheila:

My Pleasure! Omega 3 is also good stuff as long as it contains all three of the Essential Fatty Acids. I see too much Junk on Pharmacy Shelves that say "Essential Fatty Acid/s" and there's one of maybe two. The Three compliment and work with each other.

The same as "Are your bones …blah blah you need Calcium!" BUT! You should have Calcium WITH Magnesium or it just gets SWOOSHED (Polite Word) right down the Toilet. I have Swiss Herbal Cal/Mag. I think it's in a ratio of 2 or 3 to 1. I forgot which way …LOL…

Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

*Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*

A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.

When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.

Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.

So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?

So with that said, I will get on with things.

Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.

It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.

Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.

So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.

This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?

I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.

I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


----------



## Rob200

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


I think what you are asking is good most of us don,t get to to physical .tale I got put in the wheelchair I was very active did a lot of walking in my job and at first when I was put in the chair all I did was feel sorry for my selfe and now that I have my wood working to do I find new way's to move sheet good and to find power tools to be low so it is safe to work on


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


How much exercise a day? About 5 1/2 hours. My job, shelf stacking, means I'm continuously on the go. Mind you I get paid for it. I also do weights. 20Kg bags of pet food, at work, and I'm paid for that too. So if you could combine walking with something else either productive or just that you enjoy (photography?) I'm sure you would feel better for it.

One thing my work doesn't require I do though is think. I save that for my woodwork.


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


well Sheila I am blessed because I am retired but do not sit around. My day begins at 5 am at the Gym for an hour of arobics and weights. Weekends I go bike riding on trails through the area. I spend around 4 to 6 hours a day in the shop making items for craft shows in the fall and winter time. Since I have found your site I have developed a fondness for the candle rings and find I am spending more time sitting and cutting them. I am also blessed with 4 grandchildren and spend as much extra time with them as I can. I have just had my yearly physical and all is well-I have remained cancer free for the past 10 years. God has been good to me for the past 65 years and I am hoping to make alot of sawdust in the time I have left. tom


----------



## DenverDave

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


I play tennis a few times a week. Aside from walking the dog and woodworking, I don't get much other exercise. My work requires me to sit at the computer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Thanks to you all for your replies. This is just what I was looking for. To see how others stay healthy. It will be just the boost I need to get moving - literally.

I just got back from the store and tracked the road along the river. There is a trail that crosses the bridge and goes along the other side of the river and crosses again at the mill and main road and leads back here. The loop will be about 2km. I used to walk that quite often and haven't very much this summer, but it will be a good start to get going again.

I like the idea of photography, Martyn. I always say I want to take my camera and seldom do. I am really glad to see that lots of others make time to be active. There are days when I draw or sit at the scroll saw and I get up after sitting for a while and I feel like I aged about 20 years. I know it can't be good for me. I just need to commit myself to taking time for myself in a good way like that. I have always been from the 'move it or lose it' school of thought. If it works, use it! Thanks for the responses!

(Oh and Martyn, I love your new tag line! You ARE the Candyman!)


----------



## Robb

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Good question! I usually exercise for 30 minutes each morning on weekdays. Like you, Sheila, I'm an early riser, and find that if I don't get the exercise in early, I won't do it at all. I've tried doing it later, but it just doesn't happen.

Last year, I bought a Concept II rower. What a terrific workout that is! I like that I can get a really good workout in about 20 minutes on the rower, rain or shine. It's nice to break that up with doing different things on different days, though. Sometimes I just run for my aerobic exercise. I always do pushups and situps each time I workout.

I've listened to Zig Ziglar for quite a while, and one of the things that he remarks on in his talks is that he is more productive when he exercises. I find that to be true as well. It seems like having the extra time that you spend exercising would give you more time to get things done, but sometimes it doesn't work that way. It's all about how energized and efficient you are when you're working.


----------



## Billinmich

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Just started tread mill.Never really exercised in my life,always worked construction and played a little hockey( not lately)and figured didn't need to exercise.Well retired,part my doing part economy and not getting any physical activity except shop time,my weight, blood pressure and diabetes have gone to high.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


I like to do my exercise late at night. I go running, which isn't for everybody, I know. I really like the peace and quiet and I prefer to do it at a time when there aren't many other people around. I also have a tough time being in the sunlight for long so night works best for me.

I've found that when I force myself to take this time for me (I try to do it every other day) I feel better all over - mentally, too. When I can clear myself and focus, I work better.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


time for me to chime in..ive enjoyed the rest of the comments..since i suffer from chronic back and leg pain, my schedule is always different..it all depends on what is hurting and how much…but i have found that staying on the move is the best key…if there are pain issues , you have to be the judge, since your the only one who knows your body…but after having read on what your schedule is like, i really think you need to have the walking time…having a stretching session in the morning is good too…...start slow and get your muscles stretched..i also have found the doing some arm movement is good…i do the lift and curl….i lift the bag of cookies and curl the cookie to my mouth…by doing so i also get great jaw muscles action…then if you get out and walk to the store for more ingredients…so you can see a great plan all come together…lol…......good post here…it is very important to get out and move…longer walks are good…you get your heart rate going and fresh air into your body…the slogan is really simple… JUST DO IT…......grizzman


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Yes Grizz. In th UK there is a variation on your technique called the 'biscuit crunch', usually done with a cup of tea. Every hour or so.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


I heard that the 'double stuffs' work better than the regular ones. Is that just an urban legend or should I give it a go?? Tea and cookies in the afternoon is one of my favorites. You guys on the other side of the pond have something! 

Sheila


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Exercise? I'm on my feet in the shop from 08h00 to 18h00 at least. Everyday. I don't have a shop helper, so I also haul timber, sweep the floor. If I'm not making furniture, I am at the sawmill, rolling and loading logs, milling lumber and stacking boards. On my "off" days, I am building a wooden house for us. All by myself. Oh, and somewhere between all this, I plant trees, work in the veggie garden, mow the lawn, fix the chicken coop, wash the truck, help my wife to school the kids. I do get to sit on my bum at night. That is when I do bids, correspondence, design and LJ's. Exercise? I am looking for ways to get less!! For the record, I am 367 days short of the half century mark.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Wow, Div, you are putting me to shame! I have to tell you though, what caught me in your post is that I am* 369* days short of the half century mark. You're putting me to shame!!!!


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


That is why you are so nice, you are also Leo! Don't tell me you are lefthanded too!?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


No, not a lefty. But my daughter is.  Is someone else a birthday boy too?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


No, sorry. Trying to do more than one thing at a time. Reading on Facebook that yet another of my work work mates is pregnant I put my reply in the wrong window.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Hi Shiela. I am retired but don't sit down much in the shop. I get exercise walking to and from my barn and then I walk about 4 miles 3 nights a week when it cools down. I don't have a dust collection system so I have to sweep up often after cutting on any of the saws. I feel that is cardio vascular excercise with a more practical end than making a machine in a gym go back and forth. My one shop is in the basement so I climb the stairs at least 15 times a day too. It seems to work along with eating grapefruit each day to keep the weight in check.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Well I get up at 6am (I love the smell of sawdust at that time in the morning) make my wife breakfast & sit & talk 'til 7 am then it's off to work I'm self employed. I do house renovation although I love working with wood it does mean that one day I'm tiling another day I'm a plumber or a kitchen fitter or hanging doors etc. Today I'm running cables in conduit.You get the picture never been athletic really just physical work, the trouble is it takes its toll on you & now at my age I don't have the energy so I get home cook the evening meal we sit eat & fall asleep on the sofa (usually around 9pm) without realising it. wake up at 11pm & go to bed. Every Tuesday I look after my 2 year old granddaughter for the day & I've done that for the last 2 granchildren over 6 years…Work is a lot easier I guess they are my only real excercise. I 'll never run a marathon & I may not live to 80 but I wouldn't change it
Best
Trevor


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


Shelia, by day my job as a mind mannered desk jockey dictates that I rest on my rump for 8-9 hours a day. But, by night if am *WOOD WORKING MAN! Ta Da!* Aside from the occasional 12 oz. curls, I run the treadmill :30 minutes (5 days a week). When I say run…I MEAN RUN! I figured if I am going to do it I might as well risk having a heart attach and go out in a blaze of glory with my boots (tennis shoes) on. As a baby boomer I figure I need to do what I have to do so I can do what I want to do. So far, I am lucky (and blessed) enough to say I still have my health. I have always been self suffecient and too proud to ask for help on most things. This phylisophy has caused me grief at times but has also taught me many life skills (some of which have proven to be useless).


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


sorry you have like that Sheila
if I sad down on my deluxe A.. and not doing anything ells (as some of my alcohol-smart costummers
say freday and saturday nights ) I realy wuold have major problem when I try to walk from the car
to my bed after a 15 hours shift in it, I wood walk shaped excacly formed like the seat in the car :-(
and cuoldn´t strech out
I´m glad that the car I drive is one where I have to go out and help old people and wheelchair users
and I allso remember to open the sidedoor for the yunger generations as well
this kind of execise even thow its very small ceeps my back helthy enoff so I can step out of my
bed the next day
not that I have fun in such a job but I do try to make a little different to those I drive with, so
those few minuts at least have been a joy for them instead of a nightmare 

so my adwise to you Sheila is to get 1-3 breaks with a length of 2-5 minuts every hour
you sit and work and use them just to make some small easy exesice to loosen the muscle´s
and strech out

take care
Dennis


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Question for You (Kind of Woodworking Related)*
> 
> A couple of days ago, my buddy (Cosmos35) posted a blog which asked a question of all of us. I found this to be really an interesting thing, as it gave us a chance to really get to know each other a little bit better. As I read the responses, it was a nice chance to see what drove others to doing what all brought us here together in the first place. I love learning about people and since I have come here to LJ's, I feel as if I have made many friends. Many of them don't post their own blogs though and besides the answers and comments they give to me and to others, I don't know a lot about them.
> 
> When someone who I don't know posts a comment on one of my posts, I like to go to their profile and see their work and where they are from and all the fun stuff that we all pretty much filled in when we got here. It makes me feel as if I have a new friend and I love seeing the diversity of the projects, as well as where everyone is from and how woodworking has touched their lives. Lots of times I make them a buddy back. It is like a friendly handshake here in cyber space.
> 
> Now I don't want to scare anyone away. I am not the stalker type and even if I were, I wouldn't have the time to properly stalk anyone. Like all of you, I just like to meet and share with others who have similar interests.
> 
> So I site here just about every morning and write about my previous day or my life and when reading Cosmo's blog the other day it occurred to me - maybe I should ask some questions too. You don't mind, do you? There are things that I would like to know about you guys and I don't really post much to the boards because it would be another thing to keep up with and I wouldn't have any time to design and then I wouldn't have anything to talk about and the whole thing would spiral out of control. (I am over-dramatizing, but you get the picture!) I find some of the most interesting blogs are the ones where there are some healthy discussions going back and forth between members. I realize that although my life is busy, there are days such as these past few where I am just doing 'regular stuff' and it can't be much interest to everyone. Sure, there are lots of days when I can post project progress and stuff, and I have some great customer interactions and stories about the magazine and such, but there are times when I would like to hear about how you guys do things too. Some of my 'bestest' friends that I have made here are because they share with me how they accomplish things and cope with things and how woodworking affects their lives. After all, listening is part of being a friend too, isn't it?
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with things.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the doc about some pain I was having in my hip. (Hang with me here - it will relate to woodworking and my job) This has been bugging me for a couple of months off and on and seemed to flair up periodically. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to wake me up in the middle of the night with sharp pain deep within the joint. I found it did more so after my daily walks through the woods. As a result, I pretty much stopped walking daily and haven't done much else for exercise because I was afraid of making things worse. I finally decided to go to see what was up before the weather got cold and it got to a point where it was really bad.
> 
> It seems one of the problems is (and here is where the woodworking and job part come in) is that my job requires me to sit and be at my desk a great deal of the time. Either I sit at my computer or I sit at my scroll saw. Or I sit when I paint. It isn't an optimal active lifestyle, to say the least. It would probably be OK if I wasn't a workaholic and did other things besides, but since drawing and woodworking is pretty much what I do most of the day, it hasn't helped me much. At least when I walked those couple of kilometers a day it got me moving a bit. The walks took anywhere from an hour to two and I guess they were pretty easy to give up - not only because of the pain that followed them, but also because of the time factor. I could work two more hours if I didn't walk and I know that some people (like Jordan if you are reading this, or Martyn) will understand that I would rather have that time to create than walk.
> 
> Problem being, it isn't good for me. I am approaching what they call "middle age" (UGH!) and my doc said that the last thing they want to tell people to do at 'my age' is LESS exercise. I have always been pretty fit and a good weight and I do eat pretty good most of the time, although I have also gotten lazy with that too. I guess it is time to reevaluate my life a bit and take some time to take care of myself.
> 
> So my question to you, fellow woodworkers - how much time to you spend doing physical activity a day? I know some of you have jobs that require physical activity and that is great, and I know that some of you aren't able to do much physical work at all, and that is cool. I just want to know how you fit being healthy into your lives and still have time for woodworking and making the beautiful things you do.
> 
> This isn't a quiz to be graded or judged. I really am curious. I know we are all different ages and all have different lifestyles, but I hope that opening a discussion of what works for us will help and encourage the rest of us to maybe do a bit more for ourselves and make it work for us. After all, balance is the key in any lifestyle, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me opening this kind of discussion. As I said, I really enjoyed reading on Cosmos blog "Why we do what we do". It gave a great insight to lots of people for me and I felt I got to know them a little better. I hope this does the same.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you if you feel like posting  Have a great day! I am going to go for a walk today before it gets too warm out.


The hospital where I work has gym facilities for employees…great I get a membership and get to work early so I can work out for an hour before I start…but then the workaholic kicks in a says "hey, you're here an hour early why not just start working and get an extra hour in"...so now I get an extra hour in but still pay the gym membership each month as some kind of talisman or something  I have really got to get back into the gym!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thanks For The Great Responses Yesterday*

Well, after reading all the responses from yesterday's post it really did bring home the fact that I do need to get moving more. When I used to live in the town of Digby, a little over a year ago, I did walk just about every day. Even if it was a short walk to the post office and back it got me out and stretched.

I did take my walk here yesterday. The 2km loop around the river. It took well under an hour and I think it will be a nice start to doing something along that line every day. It was very full and pretty there and it did give me some time to think about what I was going to do next, so I think it will be good for me. As an extra bonus, I stumbled on a stretch of blackberry bushes that were filled with ripe berries. I think today I will go back and get some. I had just seen a recipe for a blackberry tart but it required 4.5 cups of berries which at the prices they charge for them here would have cost over $20. It will be a nice treat and reward for myself!

I woke up this morning and didn't feel too bad. I am sure it will take a few days at least to loosen up that hip and get it feeling normal again. I guess it is expected and I am just glad to know that I am doing the right thing and moving in the right direction.

As for today, I will continue to draw the new ornament set that I am working on. If all goes well, I will hopefully be able to cut again by tomorrow. Then I can get back to the trays and work out some of the designs that I want to get done. Again the list is growing so it is time for me to get focused on them again.

I painted again last night and made some progress on some Christmas gifts. I know it seems early to everyone, but I know how quickly autumn passes and I really want to get everything done in a timely manner this year. I noticed on my Facebook page that people are already starting to work on their holiday and craft things so I know I am not out of reason in getting things started now. There are so many things on my list that I want to make for people.

I am working on a skating pond figurine set that I designed earlier this year. I had sent it to the magazine "Christmas 365" which is a sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts that I work for and the editor there said she wanted to publish it in several of the issues. It consists of 25 pieces of skaters, trees and there is even a little foot bridge that I built out of (of all things) popsicle sticks. I shouldn't even tell you guys that because it is so 'crafty' it doesn't even belong here on LJ's! But it does look cute and it makes the project easy for someone to make with just a scroll saw if they don't have lots of tools. I thought it was quite clever.

I had originally painted two sets when I designed the project - one to go to the magazine and the other to keep myself. You see, my grandmother had a set of flat lead painted ones which were made by Nuremberg in the 1950's. I remember they had this mirror they used as the skating pond and they would use that spray snow around the edges of the mirror. We would set up the figures and play with them and it was one of my fondest memories of my childhood Christmases. One day last year I was poking around on the computer and saw the exact set on an antique auction page. I knew I had to make my own set.

I spent about a month designing and painting the pieces. I guess mine branched out and had many additional pieces that weren't in the original set, but it turned out great. The magazine snatched it up back in February and I sent it there for her to decide how she was going to publish it. We were talking about perhaps a series with four issues where there were about six pieces in each set. You see, the cutting was not really difficult, but there was also the issue of painting the pieces. Each piece would include full painting instructions. So altogether it would be quite an undertaking.

When I showed the set to my friends in Digby (the man who's shop I use for my planing and dressing my wood) his wife fell in love with it. She has seen all the stuff that i have made in the past and I have never seen her react so strongly to something as she did with this. They are older and have everything they could ever want and I refer to them as my Canadian family because they have treated me like a daughter since I met them and I like to give them something special on occasions. So I decided I was going to them this set for their Christmas present. I also want to make my son and his wife a set for a keepsake too. They have several of the decorations I have made over the years and I know they really love and cherish them.

So I am in the process of painting two more sets. I don't know if you are interested in seeing them. They are actually wood although they are painted. I have already scrolled out all of the pieces minus the bridges and my goal in the evenings is to work on painting the sets. I may start a blog when I get going on them for that project alone, or I may show it here. I haven't decided yet. I will be doing this besides my regular work and the more I think about it, the more it may deserve a place of its own. I will certainly keep you posted.

The holiday issue of my magazine is on its way to the news stands, I understand. I have already had customers tell me that they have worked on my designs and are cutting them out from it. I don't know when I will get my issue, but I know it is usually later up here in Canada. It is funny to hear people talking about it and my stuff when I haven't even seen the issue or how it was presented. The things that are in there were designed in February so it is a long wait. I guess that is just part of the job though.

Well, I thought this would be short today, but it turned out longer than I expected. Again, thank you all for your insights yesterday regarding how you get your exercise. It is good to hear how others make it work for them and it will definitely inspire me to make sure I get moving more. After walking yesterday, I did feel lots better and got just as much, if not more work done.

So its off to the woods to pick some berries!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanks For The Great Responses Yesterday*
> 
> Well, after reading all the responses from yesterday's post it really did bring home the fact that I do need to get moving more. When I used to live in the town of Digby, a little over a year ago, I did walk just about every day. Even if it was a short walk to the post office and back it got me out and stretched.
> 
> I did take my walk here yesterday. The 2km loop around the river. It took well under an hour and I think it will be a nice start to doing something along that line every day. It was very full and pretty there and it did give me some time to think about what I was going to do next, so I think it will be good for me. As an extra bonus, I stumbled on a stretch of blackberry bushes that were filled with ripe berries. I think today I will go back and get some. I had just seen a recipe for a blackberry tart but it required 4.5 cups of berries which at the prices they charge for them here would have cost over $20. It will be a nice treat and reward for myself!
> 
> I woke up this morning and didn't feel too bad. I am sure it will take a few days at least to loosen up that hip and get it feeling normal again. I guess it is expected and I am just glad to know that I am doing the right thing and moving in the right direction.
> 
> As for today, I will continue to draw the new ornament set that I am working on. If all goes well, I will hopefully be able to cut again by tomorrow. Then I can get back to the trays and work out some of the designs that I want to get done. Again the list is growing so it is time for me to get focused on them again.
> 
> I painted again last night and made some progress on some Christmas gifts. I know it seems early to everyone, but I know how quickly autumn passes and I really want to get everything done in a timely manner this year. I noticed on my Facebook page that people are already starting to work on their holiday and craft things so I know I am not out of reason in getting things started now. There are so many things on my list that I want to make for people.
> 
> I am working on a skating pond figurine set that I designed earlier this year. I had sent it to the magazine "Christmas 365" which is a sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts that I work for and the editor there said she wanted to publish it in several of the issues. It consists of 25 pieces of skaters, trees and there is even a little foot bridge that I built out of (of all things) popsicle sticks. I shouldn't even tell you guys that because it is so 'crafty' it doesn't even belong here on LJ's! But it does look cute and it makes the project easy for someone to make with just a scroll saw if they don't have lots of tools. I thought it was quite clever.
> 
> I had originally painted two sets when I designed the project - one to go to the magazine and the other to keep myself. You see, my grandmother had a set of flat lead painted ones which were made by Nuremberg in the 1950's. I remember they had this mirror they used as the skating pond and they would use that spray snow around the edges of the mirror. We would set up the figures and play with them and it was one of my fondest memories of my childhood Christmases. One day last year I was poking around on the computer and saw the exact set on an antique auction page. I knew I had to make my own set.
> 
> I spent about a month designing and painting the pieces. I guess mine branched out and had many additional pieces that weren't in the original set, but it turned out great. The magazine snatched it up back in February and I sent it there for her to decide how she was going to publish it. We were talking about perhaps a series with four issues where there were about six pieces in each set. You see, the cutting was not really difficult, but there was also the issue of painting the pieces. Each piece would include full painting instructions. So altogether it would be quite an undertaking.
> 
> When I showed the set to my friends in Digby (the man who's shop I use for my planing and dressing my wood) his wife fell in love with it. She has seen all the stuff that i have made in the past and I have never seen her react so strongly to something as she did with this. They are older and have everything they could ever want and I refer to them as my Canadian family because they have treated me like a daughter since I met them and I like to give them something special on occasions. So I decided I was going to them this set for their Christmas present. I also want to make my son and his wife a set for a keepsake too. They have several of the decorations I have made over the years and I know they really love and cherish them.
> 
> So I am in the process of painting two more sets. I don't know if you are interested in seeing them. They are actually wood although they are painted. I have already scrolled out all of the pieces minus the bridges and my goal in the evenings is to work on painting the sets. I may start a blog when I get going on them for that project alone, or I may show it here. I haven't decided yet. I will be doing this besides my regular work and the more I think about it, the more it may deserve a place of its own. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> The holiday issue of my magazine is on its way to the news stands, I understand. I have already had customers tell me that they have worked on my designs and are cutting them out from it. I don't know when I will get my issue, but I know it is usually later up here in Canada. It is funny to hear people talking about it and my stuff when I haven't even seen the issue or how it was presented. The things that are in there were designed in February so it is a long wait. I guess that is just part of the job though.
> 
> Well, I thought this would be short today, but it turned out longer than I expected. Again, thank you all for your insights yesterday regarding how you get your exercise. It is good to hear how others make it work for them and it will definitely inspire me to make sure I get moving more. After walking yesterday, I did feel lots better and got just as much, if not more work done.
> 
> So its off to the woods to pick some berries!


Well done. Giving that skating set away to your 'Canadian family' is one of those things that just feel the right thing to do. I feel that way too sometimes.

I for one would love to see the skaters.

There is a aspect to skating, as in many things like woodwork, that is outside fashion and time. I find this re-assuring. Am I'm getting old or do we all need that?

Thanks for reminding me of berries, our lane is full of them. Shame to let them go to waste.


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Great Blackberry Fiasco"*

I'm going to start out this story with telling you that it doesn't have to do with woodworking. Besides the bit of painting the wooden figurines in the evening, I just haven't gotten very far in the wood department this week. It isn't because I haven't tried. My intentions were good and I was on quite a roll when I was going and it just seems that since I took that small break after finishing the candle trays and ornaments, I need to get back into a good working rhythm again.

It isn't that I haven't accomplished things. I did get all my receipts and taxes and book work up to date which in itself is a great thing. I haven't been this on the ball in years with keeping my records and everything and perhaps I am expecting too much to see my productivity in designing stay the same level when I am adding more tasks on top of it.

There is also the health and exercise issue of retraining myself to put some time into that. I think part of why I feel like a duck out of water is because I am changing gears in that department and need to fit in a good amount of time that will be beneficial to me.

Yesterday after writing here and getting the house in shape and doing the usual things, I headed out with my little two liter bucket in hand to take my walk and pick up some of those blackberries I mentioned the other day. It was beautiful out and I could tell it was going to be warm. I did the whole 'over the river and through the woods' thing and arrived at the place where I had seen the berries the day before. I spent a half hour or so picking and filling the bucket about half way. It seemed that only approximately 20 per cent of the berries were ripe and I was really happy with that because it meant that I could go back later and get more.

There were times when I was wondering if I were taking food from some of the animals that lived there, as there were a variety of tracks around, but after swatting a few mosquitos I figured I was doing my part in feeling them too so it was give and take. I realized that there was not really as many ripe berries as I had originally thought and was a little disappointed when I had only half a bucket full and was running out of places to pick ripe berries. The bushes went pretty far back, but they are thorny and I didn't want to crawl too far into them. It looked though that I had at least the four cups of berries for the tart or pie that I wanted to make. So I moved on.

I was heading down the road and I figured since I was already out there, I would do the entire two kilometer loop around the river and get my walk under my belt early in the day. I kept walking and when I came to a clearing, there was a long stretch of approximately 50 feet where there were again blackberry bushes loaded with ripe berries. I was thrilled and continued to pick for a little while until my bucket was now brimming. I finished my walk home thinking of all the wonderful things I could do with the berries.

When I arrived home, I was quite warm and sticky. Even though I am only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, it is amazing how much different the temperature is here. It was now quite warm out and I thought another shower would be in order just to rinse off and cool off. So I headed in and when I was drying off, I noticed a large number of bites on my arms and legs. I am not talking 3 or 4 here. It was more like 25-30 all over and they were beginning to welt up.

I had never had that problem before, but since I moved out here near the woods and the river, there must be a kind of bug that doesn't agree with me. If I get a bite, not only does it welt up a lot, but also the lymph nodes in the back of my neck swell from some type of allergic reaction. It sounds stupid, but I had totally forgotten that that was one of the reasons we curtailed our walks in the woods. I hate to put chemicals on and they don't seem to work well anyway.

So here I was with a bunch of itchy welts all over my arms and legs. I have a stick of Benedryl that I use topically for the occasional bite, but I would have had to take a bath in this stuff there were so many. I decided to take a Benedryl tablet and see if that would work. After an hour or so, most of the bites were actually gone, but I had that groggy, lethargic feeling that Benedryl brings on. Not what I wanted. By 2pm or so, I couldn't concentrate enough to draw and I needed to go take a nap. It was kind of a sad waste of the afternoon as far as I was concerned.

When I awoke, my head felt much better, but I saw that the bumps returned and were again swollen and itchy. I used the stick and tried to treat them with that, but it was not a comfortable night. I tried to keep busy and went back to my drawing and I decided to make a blackberry pie to keep my mind off of things.

Now I want to start off with saying that I am a decent cook. I can make just about anything and have it come out good. I mostly cook from scratch and because I grew up in Chicago I was exposed to many wonderful types of ethnic foods that I make to this day. But one thing that always gave me trouble was pie. No matter how I tried, it just didn't come out good.

I found this recipe in the internet for "fool proof" pie crust and that sounded like the ticket. I made the crust and very carefully followed the instructions to the letter. It was all in the pie pan and chilling in the refrigerator like it was supposed to and I thought this would be a breakthrough day. I then looked up a recipe for the berry filling. These berries weren't really very sweet (probably because they were just ripe) and I found a recipe for berry pie filling. It called for 4.5 cups of berries and 1.25 cups of sugar, along with some flour and corn starch and a pinch of salt. Common sense told me that that was a LOT of sugar, but as I said, the berries weren't really sweet and hey, they knew what they were doing, right? So I went ahead and mixed the stuff and put it in the shell and popped it into the oven.

I set the timer on my microwave and went about my business cleaning up the kitchen and stuff and I neglected to look at what time it actually was. The nap really threw me off too, so I really had no idea what time I put the pie in. I thought about it later, but I figured the timer would go off anyway so I would be fine. Later on, I noticed the real time was back on the microwave (which is my clock in the kitchen) Hummm . . . I looked in on the pie and it looked great. All brown and crusty (I had made a crumbled top for it). So I figured that the timer went off and I didn't hear it and I had better get it out of there before I ruin it. I took it out and let it cool for about an hour before trying it.

I was excited about having my fresh picked berry pie and couldn't wait for that first slice. The thought of it made all the bites worth while. I would wear them like battle scars to show how I forged for these berries to make this wonderful pie. But when I cut into it, it was all soupy and not done enough. The edge of the crust was done, but the bottom and sides were all doughy and icky. I was so sad! I screwed up another one! The berries were still in a milky white juice from the flour not cooking enough I guess and I gave it a taste and it was sickeningly sweet.

I am not one to throw out food, but this was not salvageable. I guess I could have tried to fire up the oven again and finish cooking it, but it seems that the bottom of the crust dissolved into the filling and it was so sweet it was really bad. So in the garbage it went with all the dignity I could muster. 

I did have half a bucket of blackberries left and I cooked them as I do all my berry fillings - with a sprinkle of sugar and a little water and it will make a very nice sauce for my yogurt or cereal. I guess pie isn't in the cards for me. I do make a great Kolocky dough that my grandmother taught me how to make (it is a Bohemian filled cookie) and I use that dough to make a wonderful coffee cake. So I should stick to what I know best.

As for today, the welts are back and I look like a leper. I am out of Benedryl and need to go to the pharmacy to see what I can get to help this. I am hoping that I will find something that won't make me sleepy and put me in a coma and I will still be able to accomplish something today. I should have the first pictures of the skate figures up by tomorrow, if nothing else. I am nearly done with my first figure from that set and will show them one by one here instead of in the gallery I decided.  (at least until they are all done). I also want to work on that last set of ornaments I have been working on. Hopefully things will go as planned.

As I tell you this story, I am kind of laughing at myself. I realize that allergies are nothing to laugh about, but this isn't as severe as it is stupid on my part. I feel like a cartoon character that should be shipped off to an island where "others who itch" reside. I guess you can take the girl out of the city but you can't take the city out of the girl. We never had beasts like this where I came from!

Yesterday will go down in my mind as "The Great Blackberry Fiasco"

I guess that is why they charge $5.50 for a half a pint of blackberries.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Great Blackberry Fiasco"*
> 
> I'm going to start out this story with telling you that it doesn't have to do with woodworking. Besides the bit of painting the wooden figurines in the evening, I just haven't gotten very far in the wood department this week. It isn't because I haven't tried. My intentions were good and I was on quite a roll when I was going and it just seems that since I took that small break after finishing the candle trays and ornaments, I need to get back into a good working rhythm again.
> 
> It isn't that I haven't accomplished things. I did get all my receipts and taxes and book work up to date which in itself is a great thing. I haven't been this on the ball in years with keeping my records and everything and perhaps I am expecting too much to see my productivity in designing stay the same level when I am adding more tasks on top of it.
> 
> There is also the health and exercise issue of retraining myself to put some time into that. I think part of why I feel like a duck out of water is because I am changing gears in that department and need to fit in a good amount of time that will be beneficial to me.
> 
> Yesterday after writing here and getting the house in shape and doing the usual things, I headed out with my little two liter bucket in hand to take my walk and pick up some of those blackberries I mentioned the other day. It was beautiful out and I could tell it was going to be warm. I did the whole 'over the river and through the woods' thing and arrived at the place where I had seen the berries the day before. I spent a half hour or so picking and filling the bucket about half way. It seemed that only approximately 20 per cent of the berries were ripe and I was really happy with that because it meant that I could go back later and get more.
> 
> There were times when I was wondering if I were taking food from some of the animals that lived there, as there were a variety of tracks around, but after swatting a few mosquitos I figured I was doing my part in feeling them too so it was give and take. I realized that there was not really as many ripe berries as I had originally thought and was a little disappointed when I had only half a bucket full and was running out of places to pick ripe berries. The bushes went pretty far back, but they are thorny and I didn't want to crawl too far into them. It looked though that I had at least the four cups of berries for the tart or pie that I wanted to make. So I moved on.
> 
> I was heading down the road and I figured since I was already out there, I would do the entire two kilometer loop around the river and get my walk under my belt early in the day. I kept walking and when I came to a clearing, there was a long stretch of approximately 50 feet where there were again blackberry bushes loaded with ripe berries. I was thrilled and continued to pick for a little while until my bucket was now brimming. I finished my walk home thinking of all the wonderful things I could do with the berries.
> 
> When I arrived home, I was quite warm and sticky. Even though I am only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, it is amazing how much different the temperature is here. It was now quite warm out and I thought another shower would be in order just to rinse off and cool off. So I headed in and when I was drying off, I noticed a large number of bites on my arms and legs. I am not talking 3 or 4 here. It was more like 25-30 all over and they were beginning to welt up.
> 
> I had never had that problem before, but since I moved out here near the woods and the river, there must be a kind of bug that doesn't agree with me. If I get a bite, not only does it welt up a lot, but also the lymph nodes in the back of my neck swell from some type of allergic reaction. It sounds stupid, but I had totally forgotten that that was one of the reasons we curtailed our walks in the woods. I hate to put chemicals on and they don't seem to work well anyway.
> 
> So here I was with a bunch of itchy welts all over my arms and legs. I have a stick of Benedryl that I use topically for the occasional bite, but I would have had to take a bath in this stuff there were so many. I decided to take a Benedryl tablet and see if that would work. After an hour or so, most of the bites were actually gone, but I had that groggy, lethargic feeling that Benedryl brings on. Not what I wanted. By 2pm or so, I couldn't concentrate enough to draw and I needed to go take a nap. It was kind of a sad waste of the afternoon as far as I was concerned.
> 
> When I awoke, my head felt much better, but I saw that the bumps returned and were again swollen and itchy. I used the stick and tried to treat them with that, but it was not a comfortable night. I tried to keep busy and went back to my drawing and I decided to make a blackberry pie to keep my mind off of things.
> 
> Now I want to start off with saying that I am a decent cook. I can make just about anything and have it come out good. I mostly cook from scratch and because I grew up in Chicago I was exposed to many wonderful types of ethnic foods that I make to this day. But one thing that always gave me trouble was pie. No matter how I tried, it just didn't come out good.
> 
> I found this recipe in the internet for "fool proof" pie crust and that sounded like the ticket. I made the crust and very carefully followed the instructions to the letter. It was all in the pie pan and chilling in the refrigerator like it was supposed to and I thought this would be a breakthrough day. I then looked up a recipe for the berry filling. These berries weren't really very sweet (probably because they were just ripe) and I found a recipe for berry pie filling. It called for 4.5 cups of berries and 1.25 cups of sugar, along with some flour and corn starch and a pinch of salt. Common sense told me that that was a LOT of sugar, but as I said, the berries weren't really sweet and hey, they knew what they were doing, right? So I went ahead and mixed the stuff and put it in the shell and popped it into the oven.
> 
> I set the timer on my microwave and went about my business cleaning up the kitchen and stuff and I neglected to look at what time it actually was. The nap really threw me off too, so I really had no idea what time I put the pie in. I thought about it later, but I figured the timer would go off anyway so I would be fine. Later on, I noticed the real time was back on the microwave (which is my clock in the kitchen) Hummm . . . I looked in on the pie and it looked great. All brown and crusty (I had made a crumbled top for it). So I figured that the timer went off and I didn't hear it and I had better get it out of there before I ruin it. I took it out and let it cool for about an hour before trying it.
> 
> I was excited about having my fresh picked berry pie and couldn't wait for that first slice. The thought of it made all the bites worth while. I would wear them like battle scars to show how I forged for these berries to make this wonderful pie. But when I cut into it, it was all soupy and not done enough. The edge of the crust was done, but the bottom and sides were all doughy and icky. I was so sad! I screwed up another one! The berries were still in a milky white juice from the flour not cooking enough I guess and I gave it a taste and it was sickeningly sweet.
> 
> I am not one to throw out food, but this was not salvageable. I guess I could have tried to fire up the oven again and finish cooking it, but it seems that the bottom of the crust dissolved into the filling and it was so sweet it was really bad. So in the garbage it went with all the dignity I could muster.
> 
> I did have half a bucket of blackberries left and I cooked them as I do all my berry fillings - with a sprinkle of sugar and a little water and it will make a very nice sauce for my yogurt or cereal. I guess pie isn't in the cards for me. I do make a great Kolocky dough that my grandmother taught me how to make (it is a Bohemian filled cookie) and I use that dough to make a wonderful coffee cake. So I should stick to what I know best.
> 
> As for today, the welts are back and I look like a leper. I am out of Benedryl and need to go to the pharmacy to see what I can get to help this. I am hoping that I will find something that won't make me sleepy and put me in a coma and I will still be able to accomplish something today. I should have the first pictures of the skate figures up by tomorrow, if nothing else. I am nearly done with my first figure from that set and will show them one by one here instead of in the gallery I decided. (at least until they are all done). I also want to work on that last set of ornaments I have been working on. Hopefully things will go as planned.
> 
> As I tell you this story, I am kind of laughing at myself. I realize that allergies are nothing to laugh about, but this isn't as severe as it is stupid on my part. I feel like a cartoon character that should be shipped off to an island where "others who itch" reside. I guess you can take the girl out of the city but you can't take the city out of the girl. We never had beasts like this where I came from!
> 
> Yesterday will go down in my mind as "The Great Blackberry Fiasco"
> 
> I guess that is why they charge $5.50 for a half a pint of blackberries.


I have to admit I laughed as I read this, because I feel your pain. I got really sunburned this weekend - my shoulders are still peeling. I know better, but I still did it. Ooops!

I've never tried making pie crust. It scares me.  The closest I've ever done is graham cracker crust. Which is kind of cheating.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Great Blackberry Fiasco"*
> 
> I'm going to start out this story with telling you that it doesn't have to do with woodworking. Besides the bit of painting the wooden figurines in the evening, I just haven't gotten very far in the wood department this week. It isn't because I haven't tried. My intentions were good and I was on quite a roll when I was going and it just seems that since I took that small break after finishing the candle trays and ornaments, I need to get back into a good working rhythm again.
> 
> It isn't that I haven't accomplished things. I did get all my receipts and taxes and book work up to date which in itself is a great thing. I haven't been this on the ball in years with keeping my records and everything and perhaps I am expecting too much to see my productivity in designing stay the same level when I am adding more tasks on top of it.
> 
> There is also the health and exercise issue of retraining myself to put some time into that. I think part of why I feel like a duck out of water is because I am changing gears in that department and need to fit in a good amount of time that will be beneficial to me.
> 
> Yesterday after writing here and getting the house in shape and doing the usual things, I headed out with my little two liter bucket in hand to take my walk and pick up some of those blackberries I mentioned the other day. It was beautiful out and I could tell it was going to be warm. I did the whole 'over the river and through the woods' thing and arrived at the place where I had seen the berries the day before. I spent a half hour or so picking and filling the bucket about half way. It seemed that only approximately 20 per cent of the berries were ripe and I was really happy with that because it meant that I could go back later and get more.
> 
> There were times when I was wondering if I were taking food from some of the animals that lived there, as there were a variety of tracks around, but after swatting a few mosquitos I figured I was doing my part in feeling them too so it was give and take. I realized that there was not really as many ripe berries as I had originally thought and was a little disappointed when I had only half a bucket full and was running out of places to pick ripe berries. The bushes went pretty far back, but they are thorny and I didn't want to crawl too far into them. It looked though that I had at least the four cups of berries for the tart or pie that I wanted to make. So I moved on.
> 
> I was heading down the road and I figured since I was already out there, I would do the entire two kilometer loop around the river and get my walk under my belt early in the day. I kept walking and when I came to a clearing, there was a long stretch of approximately 50 feet where there were again blackberry bushes loaded with ripe berries. I was thrilled and continued to pick for a little while until my bucket was now brimming. I finished my walk home thinking of all the wonderful things I could do with the berries.
> 
> When I arrived home, I was quite warm and sticky. Even though I am only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, it is amazing how much different the temperature is here. It was now quite warm out and I thought another shower would be in order just to rinse off and cool off. So I headed in and when I was drying off, I noticed a large number of bites on my arms and legs. I am not talking 3 or 4 here. It was more like 25-30 all over and they were beginning to welt up.
> 
> I had never had that problem before, but since I moved out here near the woods and the river, there must be a kind of bug that doesn't agree with me. If I get a bite, not only does it welt up a lot, but also the lymph nodes in the back of my neck swell from some type of allergic reaction. It sounds stupid, but I had totally forgotten that that was one of the reasons we curtailed our walks in the woods. I hate to put chemicals on and they don't seem to work well anyway.
> 
> So here I was with a bunch of itchy welts all over my arms and legs. I have a stick of Benedryl that I use topically for the occasional bite, but I would have had to take a bath in this stuff there were so many. I decided to take a Benedryl tablet and see if that would work. After an hour or so, most of the bites were actually gone, but I had that groggy, lethargic feeling that Benedryl brings on. Not what I wanted. By 2pm or so, I couldn't concentrate enough to draw and I needed to go take a nap. It was kind of a sad waste of the afternoon as far as I was concerned.
> 
> When I awoke, my head felt much better, but I saw that the bumps returned and were again swollen and itchy. I used the stick and tried to treat them with that, but it was not a comfortable night. I tried to keep busy and went back to my drawing and I decided to make a blackberry pie to keep my mind off of things.
> 
> Now I want to start off with saying that I am a decent cook. I can make just about anything and have it come out good. I mostly cook from scratch and because I grew up in Chicago I was exposed to many wonderful types of ethnic foods that I make to this day. But one thing that always gave me trouble was pie. No matter how I tried, it just didn't come out good.
> 
> I found this recipe in the internet for "fool proof" pie crust and that sounded like the ticket. I made the crust and very carefully followed the instructions to the letter. It was all in the pie pan and chilling in the refrigerator like it was supposed to and I thought this would be a breakthrough day. I then looked up a recipe for the berry filling. These berries weren't really very sweet (probably because they were just ripe) and I found a recipe for berry pie filling. It called for 4.5 cups of berries and 1.25 cups of sugar, along with some flour and corn starch and a pinch of salt. Common sense told me that that was a LOT of sugar, but as I said, the berries weren't really sweet and hey, they knew what they were doing, right? So I went ahead and mixed the stuff and put it in the shell and popped it into the oven.
> 
> I set the timer on my microwave and went about my business cleaning up the kitchen and stuff and I neglected to look at what time it actually was. The nap really threw me off too, so I really had no idea what time I put the pie in. I thought about it later, but I figured the timer would go off anyway so I would be fine. Later on, I noticed the real time was back on the microwave (which is my clock in the kitchen) Hummm . . . I looked in on the pie and it looked great. All brown and crusty (I had made a crumbled top for it). So I figured that the timer went off and I didn't hear it and I had better get it out of there before I ruin it. I took it out and let it cool for about an hour before trying it.
> 
> I was excited about having my fresh picked berry pie and couldn't wait for that first slice. The thought of it made all the bites worth while. I would wear them like battle scars to show how I forged for these berries to make this wonderful pie. But when I cut into it, it was all soupy and not done enough. The edge of the crust was done, but the bottom and sides were all doughy and icky. I was so sad! I screwed up another one! The berries were still in a milky white juice from the flour not cooking enough I guess and I gave it a taste and it was sickeningly sweet.
> 
> I am not one to throw out food, but this was not salvageable. I guess I could have tried to fire up the oven again and finish cooking it, but it seems that the bottom of the crust dissolved into the filling and it was so sweet it was really bad. So in the garbage it went with all the dignity I could muster.
> 
> I did have half a bucket of blackberries left and I cooked them as I do all my berry fillings - with a sprinkle of sugar and a little water and it will make a very nice sauce for my yogurt or cereal. I guess pie isn't in the cards for me. I do make a great Kolocky dough that my grandmother taught me how to make (it is a Bohemian filled cookie) and I use that dough to make a wonderful coffee cake. So I should stick to what I know best.
> 
> As for today, the welts are back and I look like a leper. I am out of Benedryl and need to go to the pharmacy to see what I can get to help this. I am hoping that I will find something that won't make me sleepy and put me in a coma and I will still be able to accomplish something today. I should have the first pictures of the skate figures up by tomorrow, if nothing else. I am nearly done with my first figure from that set and will show them one by one here instead of in the gallery I decided. (at least until they are all done). I also want to work on that last set of ornaments I have been working on. Hopefully things will go as planned.
> 
> As I tell you this story, I am kind of laughing at myself. I realize that allergies are nothing to laugh about, but this isn't as severe as it is stupid on my part. I feel like a cartoon character that should be shipped off to an island where "others who itch" reside. I guess you can take the girl out of the city but you can't take the city out of the girl. We never had beasts like this where I came from!
> 
> Yesterday will go down in my mind as "The Great Blackberry Fiasco"
> 
> I guess that is why they charge $5.50 for a half a pint of blackberries.


Oh Sheila, I'm shaking my head! Sorry you had such a rough day of it. On our west coast here, blackberry bushes are famous for 'midges' that bite. I can't imagine what the fur coat of a bear is full of. Boots, long pants and long sleeves are a necessity when berry picking!
All that nice fruit does not come easy. I hope you enjoy the rest of your berries, at least. And maybe you'd better go buy a big ol' berry pie for yourself! ;-)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Great Blackberry Fiasco"*
> 
> I'm going to start out this story with telling you that it doesn't have to do with woodworking. Besides the bit of painting the wooden figurines in the evening, I just haven't gotten very far in the wood department this week. It isn't because I haven't tried. My intentions were good and I was on quite a roll when I was going and it just seems that since I took that small break after finishing the candle trays and ornaments, I need to get back into a good working rhythm again.
> 
> It isn't that I haven't accomplished things. I did get all my receipts and taxes and book work up to date which in itself is a great thing. I haven't been this on the ball in years with keeping my records and everything and perhaps I am expecting too much to see my productivity in designing stay the same level when I am adding more tasks on top of it.
> 
> There is also the health and exercise issue of retraining myself to put some time into that. I think part of why I feel like a duck out of water is because I am changing gears in that department and need to fit in a good amount of time that will be beneficial to me.
> 
> Yesterday after writing here and getting the house in shape and doing the usual things, I headed out with my little two liter bucket in hand to take my walk and pick up some of those blackberries I mentioned the other day. It was beautiful out and I could tell it was going to be warm. I did the whole 'over the river and through the woods' thing and arrived at the place where I had seen the berries the day before. I spent a half hour or so picking and filling the bucket about half way. It seemed that only approximately 20 per cent of the berries were ripe and I was really happy with that because it meant that I could go back later and get more.
> 
> There were times when I was wondering if I were taking food from some of the animals that lived there, as there were a variety of tracks around, but after swatting a few mosquitos I figured I was doing my part in feeling them too so it was give and take. I realized that there was not really as many ripe berries as I had originally thought and was a little disappointed when I had only half a bucket full and was running out of places to pick ripe berries. The bushes went pretty far back, but they are thorny and I didn't want to crawl too far into them. It looked though that I had at least the four cups of berries for the tart or pie that I wanted to make. So I moved on.
> 
> I was heading down the road and I figured since I was already out there, I would do the entire two kilometer loop around the river and get my walk under my belt early in the day. I kept walking and when I came to a clearing, there was a long stretch of approximately 50 feet where there were again blackberry bushes loaded with ripe berries. I was thrilled and continued to pick for a little while until my bucket was now brimming. I finished my walk home thinking of all the wonderful things I could do with the berries.
> 
> When I arrived home, I was quite warm and sticky. Even though I am only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, it is amazing how much different the temperature is here. It was now quite warm out and I thought another shower would be in order just to rinse off and cool off. So I headed in and when I was drying off, I noticed a large number of bites on my arms and legs. I am not talking 3 or 4 here. It was more like 25-30 all over and they were beginning to welt up.
> 
> I had never had that problem before, but since I moved out here near the woods and the river, there must be a kind of bug that doesn't agree with me. If I get a bite, not only does it welt up a lot, but also the lymph nodes in the back of my neck swell from some type of allergic reaction. It sounds stupid, but I had totally forgotten that that was one of the reasons we curtailed our walks in the woods. I hate to put chemicals on and they don't seem to work well anyway.
> 
> So here I was with a bunch of itchy welts all over my arms and legs. I have a stick of Benedryl that I use topically for the occasional bite, but I would have had to take a bath in this stuff there were so many. I decided to take a Benedryl tablet and see if that would work. After an hour or so, most of the bites were actually gone, but I had that groggy, lethargic feeling that Benedryl brings on. Not what I wanted. By 2pm or so, I couldn't concentrate enough to draw and I needed to go take a nap. It was kind of a sad waste of the afternoon as far as I was concerned.
> 
> When I awoke, my head felt much better, but I saw that the bumps returned and were again swollen and itchy. I used the stick and tried to treat them with that, but it was not a comfortable night. I tried to keep busy and went back to my drawing and I decided to make a blackberry pie to keep my mind off of things.
> 
> Now I want to start off with saying that I am a decent cook. I can make just about anything and have it come out good. I mostly cook from scratch and because I grew up in Chicago I was exposed to many wonderful types of ethnic foods that I make to this day. But one thing that always gave me trouble was pie. No matter how I tried, it just didn't come out good.
> 
> I found this recipe in the internet for "fool proof" pie crust and that sounded like the ticket. I made the crust and very carefully followed the instructions to the letter. It was all in the pie pan and chilling in the refrigerator like it was supposed to and I thought this would be a breakthrough day. I then looked up a recipe for the berry filling. These berries weren't really very sweet (probably because they were just ripe) and I found a recipe for berry pie filling. It called for 4.5 cups of berries and 1.25 cups of sugar, along with some flour and corn starch and a pinch of salt. Common sense told me that that was a LOT of sugar, but as I said, the berries weren't really sweet and hey, they knew what they were doing, right? So I went ahead and mixed the stuff and put it in the shell and popped it into the oven.
> 
> I set the timer on my microwave and went about my business cleaning up the kitchen and stuff and I neglected to look at what time it actually was. The nap really threw me off too, so I really had no idea what time I put the pie in. I thought about it later, but I figured the timer would go off anyway so I would be fine. Later on, I noticed the real time was back on the microwave (which is my clock in the kitchen) Hummm . . . I looked in on the pie and it looked great. All brown and crusty (I had made a crumbled top for it). So I figured that the timer went off and I didn't hear it and I had better get it out of there before I ruin it. I took it out and let it cool for about an hour before trying it.
> 
> I was excited about having my fresh picked berry pie and couldn't wait for that first slice. The thought of it made all the bites worth while. I would wear them like battle scars to show how I forged for these berries to make this wonderful pie. But when I cut into it, it was all soupy and not done enough. The edge of the crust was done, but the bottom and sides were all doughy and icky. I was so sad! I screwed up another one! The berries were still in a milky white juice from the flour not cooking enough I guess and I gave it a taste and it was sickeningly sweet.
> 
> I am not one to throw out food, but this was not salvageable. I guess I could have tried to fire up the oven again and finish cooking it, but it seems that the bottom of the crust dissolved into the filling and it was so sweet it was really bad. So in the garbage it went with all the dignity I could muster.
> 
> I did have half a bucket of blackberries left and I cooked them as I do all my berry fillings - with a sprinkle of sugar and a little water and it will make a very nice sauce for my yogurt or cereal. I guess pie isn't in the cards for me. I do make a great Kolocky dough that my grandmother taught me how to make (it is a Bohemian filled cookie) and I use that dough to make a wonderful coffee cake. So I should stick to what I know best.
> 
> As for today, the welts are back and I look like a leper. I am out of Benedryl and need to go to the pharmacy to see what I can get to help this. I am hoping that I will find something that won't make me sleepy and put me in a coma and I will still be able to accomplish something today. I should have the first pictures of the skate figures up by tomorrow, if nothing else. I am nearly done with my first figure from that set and will show them one by one here instead of in the gallery I decided. (at least until they are all done). I also want to work on that last set of ornaments I have been working on. Hopefully things will go as planned.
> 
> As I tell you this story, I am kind of laughing at myself. I realize that allergies are nothing to laugh about, but this isn't as severe as it is stupid on my part. I feel like a cartoon character that should be shipped off to an island where "others who itch" reside. I guess you can take the girl out of the city but you can't take the city out of the girl. We never had beasts like this where I came from!
> 
> Yesterday will go down in my mind as "The Great Blackberry Fiasco"
> 
> I guess that is why they charge $5.50 for a half a pint of blackberries.


Barbs is right there, even though midges are less of a problem in England (they are in Scotland) I still go out berrying with my jeans tucked in my wellies (Wellington Boots). It may sound strange but as its likely to rain here at any time doesn't look that out of place. At least you enjoyed some of them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Great Blackberry Fiasco"*
> 
> I'm going to start out this story with telling you that it doesn't have to do with woodworking. Besides the bit of painting the wooden figurines in the evening, I just haven't gotten very far in the wood department this week. It isn't because I haven't tried. My intentions were good and I was on quite a roll when I was going and it just seems that since I took that small break after finishing the candle trays and ornaments, I need to get back into a good working rhythm again.
> 
> It isn't that I haven't accomplished things. I did get all my receipts and taxes and book work up to date which in itself is a great thing. I haven't been this on the ball in years with keeping my records and everything and perhaps I am expecting too much to see my productivity in designing stay the same level when I am adding more tasks on top of it.
> 
> There is also the health and exercise issue of retraining myself to put some time into that. I think part of why I feel like a duck out of water is because I am changing gears in that department and need to fit in a good amount of time that will be beneficial to me.
> 
> Yesterday after writing here and getting the house in shape and doing the usual things, I headed out with my little two liter bucket in hand to take my walk and pick up some of those blackberries I mentioned the other day. It was beautiful out and I could tell it was going to be warm. I did the whole 'over the river and through the woods' thing and arrived at the place where I had seen the berries the day before. I spent a half hour or so picking and filling the bucket about half way. It seemed that only approximately 20 per cent of the berries were ripe and I was really happy with that because it meant that I could go back later and get more.
> 
> There were times when I was wondering if I were taking food from some of the animals that lived there, as there were a variety of tracks around, but after swatting a few mosquitos I figured I was doing my part in feeling them too so it was give and take. I realized that there was not really as many ripe berries as I had originally thought and was a little disappointed when I had only half a bucket full and was running out of places to pick ripe berries. The bushes went pretty far back, but they are thorny and I didn't want to crawl too far into them. It looked though that I had at least the four cups of berries for the tart or pie that I wanted to make. So I moved on.
> 
> I was heading down the road and I figured since I was already out there, I would do the entire two kilometer loop around the river and get my walk under my belt early in the day. I kept walking and when I came to a clearing, there was a long stretch of approximately 50 feet where there were again blackberry bushes loaded with ripe berries. I was thrilled and continued to pick for a little while until my bucket was now brimming. I finished my walk home thinking of all the wonderful things I could do with the berries.
> 
> When I arrived home, I was quite warm and sticky. Even though I am only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, it is amazing how much different the temperature is here. It was now quite warm out and I thought another shower would be in order just to rinse off and cool off. So I headed in and when I was drying off, I noticed a large number of bites on my arms and legs. I am not talking 3 or 4 here. It was more like 25-30 all over and they were beginning to welt up.
> 
> I had never had that problem before, but since I moved out here near the woods and the river, there must be a kind of bug that doesn't agree with me. If I get a bite, not only does it welt up a lot, but also the lymph nodes in the back of my neck swell from some type of allergic reaction. It sounds stupid, but I had totally forgotten that that was one of the reasons we curtailed our walks in the woods. I hate to put chemicals on and they don't seem to work well anyway.
> 
> So here I was with a bunch of itchy welts all over my arms and legs. I have a stick of Benedryl that I use topically for the occasional bite, but I would have had to take a bath in this stuff there were so many. I decided to take a Benedryl tablet and see if that would work. After an hour or so, most of the bites were actually gone, but I had that groggy, lethargic feeling that Benedryl brings on. Not what I wanted. By 2pm or so, I couldn't concentrate enough to draw and I needed to go take a nap. It was kind of a sad waste of the afternoon as far as I was concerned.
> 
> When I awoke, my head felt much better, but I saw that the bumps returned and were again swollen and itchy. I used the stick and tried to treat them with that, but it was not a comfortable night. I tried to keep busy and went back to my drawing and I decided to make a blackberry pie to keep my mind off of things.
> 
> Now I want to start off with saying that I am a decent cook. I can make just about anything and have it come out good. I mostly cook from scratch and because I grew up in Chicago I was exposed to many wonderful types of ethnic foods that I make to this day. But one thing that always gave me trouble was pie. No matter how I tried, it just didn't come out good.
> 
> I found this recipe in the internet for "fool proof" pie crust and that sounded like the ticket. I made the crust and very carefully followed the instructions to the letter. It was all in the pie pan and chilling in the refrigerator like it was supposed to and I thought this would be a breakthrough day. I then looked up a recipe for the berry filling. These berries weren't really very sweet (probably because they were just ripe) and I found a recipe for berry pie filling. It called for 4.5 cups of berries and 1.25 cups of sugar, along with some flour and corn starch and a pinch of salt. Common sense told me that that was a LOT of sugar, but as I said, the berries weren't really sweet and hey, they knew what they were doing, right? So I went ahead and mixed the stuff and put it in the shell and popped it into the oven.
> 
> I set the timer on my microwave and went about my business cleaning up the kitchen and stuff and I neglected to look at what time it actually was. The nap really threw me off too, so I really had no idea what time I put the pie in. I thought about it later, but I figured the timer would go off anyway so I would be fine. Later on, I noticed the real time was back on the microwave (which is my clock in the kitchen) Hummm . . . I looked in on the pie and it looked great. All brown and crusty (I had made a crumbled top for it). So I figured that the timer went off and I didn't hear it and I had better get it out of there before I ruin it. I took it out and let it cool for about an hour before trying it.
> 
> I was excited about having my fresh picked berry pie and couldn't wait for that first slice. The thought of it made all the bites worth while. I would wear them like battle scars to show how I forged for these berries to make this wonderful pie. But when I cut into it, it was all soupy and not done enough. The edge of the crust was done, but the bottom and sides were all doughy and icky. I was so sad! I screwed up another one! The berries were still in a milky white juice from the flour not cooking enough I guess and I gave it a taste and it was sickeningly sweet.
> 
> I am not one to throw out food, but this was not salvageable. I guess I could have tried to fire up the oven again and finish cooking it, but it seems that the bottom of the crust dissolved into the filling and it was so sweet it was really bad. So in the garbage it went with all the dignity I could muster.
> 
> I did have half a bucket of blackberries left and I cooked them as I do all my berry fillings - with a sprinkle of sugar and a little water and it will make a very nice sauce for my yogurt or cereal. I guess pie isn't in the cards for me. I do make a great Kolocky dough that my grandmother taught me how to make (it is a Bohemian filled cookie) and I use that dough to make a wonderful coffee cake. So I should stick to what I know best.
> 
> As for today, the welts are back and I look like a leper. I am out of Benedryl and need to go to the pharmacy to see what I can get to help this. I am hoping that I will find something that won't make me sleepy and put me in a coma and I will still be able to accomplish something today. I should have the first pictures of the skate figures up by tomorrow, if nothing else. I am nearly done with my first figure from that set and will show them one by one here instead of in the gallery I decided. (at least until they are all done). I also want to work on that last set of ornaments I have been working on. Hopefully things will go as planned.
> 
> As I tell you this story, I am kind of laughing at myself. I realize that allergies are nothing to laugh about, but this isn't as severe as it is stupid on my part. I feel like a cartoon character that should be shipped off to an island where "others who itch" reside. I guess you can take the girl out of the city but you can't take the city out of the girl. We never had beasts like this where I came from!
> 
> Yesterday will go down in my mind as "The Great Blackberry Fiasco"
> 
> I guess that is why they charge $5.50 for a half a pint of blackberries.


I guess the best way to learn is to experience, right? I certainly did learn my lesson the hard way. I feel quite foolish about the bug bites, but I really didn't even feel them until I got home. It was hot out and I had shorts and a tank top on and I should have known better.

As for the pie - I concede. The sooner I give up on that the better. I have an amazing scone recipe that I made last year with fresh blueberries that I think I will try with the blackberries. You actually freeze the butter and then grate it like shredded cheese and add it to the dough quickly. You then layer the berries on a flat piece of dough and fold it over so they don't get damaged while mixing. The result is a great, buttery, flaky scone that is absolutely yummy. I am sure the blackberries will work with that.

So on to a better day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Two Choices are 'Scratch' or 'Sleep'*

Well, yesterday was pretty much a wash. I went to the pharmacy in the morning to get something to deal with the bites and the pharmacist said "Wow. Those look bad" (no kidding)

He gave me some cortisone cream and told me that pretty much my only option was Benedryl. He said that it should clear them up in a few days. I told him that it really made me sleepy, but he said there was really nothing else that would help. So I came home and put the creme on right away and held out until about 1:30 pm and couldn't stand the itching any longer so I took one pill instead of the two that was the dose. (He said that I could try that during the day and then take the full dose at night). By about 2:30 I was really wiped out, although I could see some of the redness going away and they didn't itch as much. I decided not to fight it and took a nice long nap.

I actually felt better when I got up, albeit groggy for a half hour or so and I spent the evening painting on my skating set. I finished the first figure(s) by about 10:30 and decided to try again with just one pill for the night and called it an evening. So the day was pretty much done.

I do however have a picture of the finished skating pond figure. It is probably one of the most involved and although it is not difficult, there is a lot going on with it. It is the one horse open sleigh. I scanned it in to show you.

One Horse Open Sleigh


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

The stands that I am going to use for the pieces were kind of tricky to figure out. On the first set that I did, I used a product called "Paper Clay" which is an air-dry clay and molded little snow banks for the stands on all the figures. The results was good, and no additional tools were needed to make them so I went with leaving them like that so that people with only a scroll saw and no table saw or other tools can accomplish the set. I may try to come up with some additional ideas for my own set though, although I have limited options here also.

I have decided the best way to show the set is to present each figure as I finish painting it. As I said, there are over 25 of them and it should take a while for me to do the entire thing. I am in the process of painting two additional sets now so that means that I need to paint each design four times (two sides times two). I will load the pictures as I go into the Picasa album and if you click on the title instead of the picture, I think you can see the entire album. So you can watch it grow as I finish it. I will also load them up here as a unfinished project so I can learn how that works on this site, as I have never done that before. I hope you enjoy seeing the pieces as they are done.

This isn't my usual painted style, as I am not a good cartoonist. But I think in making it, it was a good learning experience for me to do something different that I wasn't so comfortable with. Also, having to offer up instructions on something like this is a challenge too because there are always little touches that you add in and don't remember to write down. I hope you all like it.

So that is pretty much it for today. The welts on my legs look a bit improved and aren't quite so itchy this morning, so I am going to see how long I can hold off without taking any Benedryl. Hopefully I can get more accomplished today than I did yesterday.

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *The Two Choices are 'Scratch' or 'Sleep'*
> 
> Well, yesterday was pretty much a wash. I went to the pharmacy in the morning to get something to deal with the bites and the pharmacist said "Wow. Those look bad" (no kidding)
> 
> He gave me some cortisone cream and told me that pretty much my only option was Benedryl. He said that it should clear them up in a few days. I told him that it really made me sleepy, but he said there was really nothing else that would help. So I came home and put the creme on right away and held out until about 1:30 pm and couldn't stand the itching any longer so I took one pill instead of the two that was the dose. (He said that I could try that during the day and then take the full dose at night). By about 2:30 I was really wiped out, although I could see some of the redness going away and they didn't itch as much. I decided not to fight it and took a nice long nap.
> 
> I actually felt better when I got up, albeit groggy for a half hour or so and I spent the evening painting on my skating set. I finished the first figure(s) by about 10:30 and decided to try again with just one pill for the night and called it an evening. So the day was pretty much done.
> 
> I do however have a picture of the finished skating pond figure. It is probably one of the most involved and although it is not difficult, there is a lot going on with it. It is the one horse open sleigh. I scanned it in to show you.
> 
> One Horse Open Sleigh
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The stands that I am going to use for the pieces were kind of tricky to figure out. On the first set that I did, I used a product called "Paper Clay" which is an air-dry clay and molded little snow banks for the stands on all the figures. The results was good, and no additional tools were needed to make them so I went with leaving them like that so that people with only a scroll saw and no table saw or other tools can accomplish the set. I may try to come up with some additional ideas for my own set though, although I have limited options here also.
> 
> I have decided the best way to show the set is to present each figure as I finish painting it. As I said, there are over 25 of them and it should take a while for me to do the entire thing. I am in the process of painting two additional sets now so that means that I need to paint each design four times (two sides times two). I will load the pictures as I go into the Picasa album and if you click on the title instead of the picture, I think you can see the entire album. So you can watch it grow as I finish it. I will also load them up here as a unfinished project so I can learn how that works on this site, as I have never done that before. I hope you enjoy seeing the pieces as they are done.
> 
> This isn't my usual painted style, as I am not a good cartoonist. But I think in making it, it was a good learning experience for me to do something different that I wasn't so comfortable with. Also, having to offer up instructions on something like this is a challenge too because there are always little touches that you add in and don't remember to write down. I hope you all like it.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for today. The welts on my legs look a bit improved and aren't quite so itchy this morning, so I am going to see how long I can hold off without taking any Benedryl. Hopefully I can get more accomplished today than I did yesterday.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!


I am envious. I can't have Benadryl. 

I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *The Two Choices are 'Scratch' or 'Sleep'*
> 
> Well, yesterday was pretty much a wash. I went to the pharmacy in the morning to get something to deal with the bites and the pharmacist said "Wow. Those look bad" (no kidding)
> 
> He gave me some cortisone cream and told me that pretty much my only option was Benedryl. He said that it should clear them up in a few days. I told him that it really made me sleepy, but he said there was really nothing else that would help. So I came home and put the creme on right away and held out until about 1:30 pm and couldn't stand the itching any longer so I took one pill instead of the two that was the dose. (He said that I could try that during the day and then take the full dose at night). By about 2:30 I was really wiped out, although I could see some of the redness going away and they didn't itch as much. I decided not to fight it and took a nice long nap.
> 
> I actually felt better when I got up, albeit groggy for a half hour or so and I spent the evening painting on my skating set. I finished the first figure(s) by about 10:30 and decided to try again with just one pill for the night and called it an evening. So the day was pretty much done.
> 
> I do however have a picture of the finished skating pond figure. It is probably one of the most involved and although it is not difficult, there is a lot going on with it. It is the one horse open sleigh. I scanned it in to show you.
> 
> One Horse Open Sleigh
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The stands that I am going to use for the pieces were kind of tricky to figure out. On the first set that I did, I used a product called "Paper Clay" which is an air-dry clay and molded little snow banks for the stands on all the figures. The results was good, and no additional tools were needed to make them so I went with leaving them like that so that people with only a scroll saw and no table saw or other tools can accomplish the set. I may try to come up with some additional ideas for my own set though, although I have limited options here also.
> 
> I have decided the best way to show the set is to present each figure as I finish painting it. As I said, there are over 25 of them and it should take a while for me to do the entire thing. I am in the process of painting two additional sets now so that means that I need to paint each design four times (two sides times two). I will load the pictures as I go into the Picasa album and if you click on the title instead of the picture, I think you can see the entire album. So you can watch it grow as I finish it. I will also load them up here as a unfinished project so I can learn how that works on this site, as I have never done that before. I hope you enjoy seeing the pieces as they are done.
> 
> This isn't my usual painted style, as I am not a good cartoonist. But I think in making it, it was a good learning experience for me to do something different that I wasn't so comfortable with. Also, having to offer up instructions on something like this is a challenge too because there are always little touches that you add in and don't remember to write down. I hope you all like it.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for today. The welts on my legs look a bit improved and aren't quite so itchy this morning, so I am going to see how long I can hold off without taking any Benedryl. Hopefully I can get more accomplished today than I did yesterday.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!


My wife is allergic to plants, cats, dogs, perfume, especially those nasty Glade plug-ins. You have to wonder what chemical they are spewing into the air? Anyway, she gets a steroid shot, or sometimes pills from the doctor when she gets a really bad swelling. Like when she got stung by a bee and her face swelled up like a pumpkin? Benadryl liquid comes in handy too. Topical, so it doesn't knock you out. FWIW


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Relief"*

From the title of the blog, you can tell I feel much better. I don't think she wants to be mentioned by name, but I owe a sincere thank you to a fellow Lumberjock who suggested a different strategy in dealing with my discomfort.

As I said, I am a pretty healthy girl and don't have to take any medicines for anything pretty much. Besides the occasional Tylenol, I am pretty good. Because of that I am not very familiar with what medication is available for various afflictions. My friend suggested that I try non-drowsy Claritin for relief from the bug bites and I am so happy to say that it worked like magic. They even have 24 hour ones so you only take one pill in a 24 hour period. It didn't make me sleepy or drowsy at all, and my bits are down to nearly nothing and don't itch anymore. THANK YOU SO MUCH! Thank you for taking the time to tell me about it and caring. I am very, very grateful!

I also want to thank everyone who suggested the clip on repellent pack. Erwin (Bearpie) from Florida even sent me a video of it and it looks like it will be the ticket for me. I need to go to Digby today for a gathering and there is a Wal-Mart there which should carry it and will certainly get one and give it a go. I really don't want to be in this situation again, as I lost at least a couple of days of work because of it. It is not fun going through life in a haze. Life is just too short and there are too many things to do.

I am now torn in two directions and I don't know how I will be resolving my dilemma. After working on the skating figures in earnest the other day, I want to continue on with that project and get it completed. I worked on the snowman figures yesterday and hopefully will complete them by today. As I said though, I have a gathering to attend so it will be interesting if I am ambitious enough to work on them when I get home. I guess it will depend on how late it is!

I also want to get back to the other candle trays and start doing more of them while the ideas are there. I was working on another ornament set (after the musical instrument one) and my heart just wasn't there. Things were not falling into place as they should be and it seemed like I was forcing things forward. I found when that happens with me, it is best to leave the idea alone for a bit and move on to something else. When and if the urge comes back to get back at it, it usually flows much better and things turn out well. I guess you can't force yourself to be creative. I have plenty of other good things in the works of my mind to keep me going right now, so maybe it is best to work on them.

So today's post will be quite short I am afraid. I don't want to ramble on for the sake of rambling. I can now look back at the incident with the mosquitoes and "know better". A valuable lesson was learned. I am sure the next harvest of blackberries will taste much sweeter than what I salvaged from this one. That is something to look forward to!

I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. The weather here is cool and perfect this morning and promises warm and sunny this afternoon. I will be on a lake at a camp (with my repellent, of course) with some great friends and enjoying the company, the food and my life in general. I wish you all a great day too!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *"Relief"*
> 
> From the title of the blog, you can tell I feel much better. I don't think she wants to be mentioned by name, but I owe a sincere thank you to a fellow Lumberjock who suggested a different strategy in dealing with my discomfort.
> 
> As I said, I am a pretty healthy girl and don't have to take any medicines for anything pretty much. Besides the occasional Tylenol, I am pretty good. Because of that I am not very familiar with what medication is available for various afflictions. My friend suggested that I try non-drowsy Claritin for relief from the bug bites and I am so happy to say that it worked like magic. They even have 24 hour ones so you only take one pill in a 24 hour period. It didn't make me sleepy or drowsy at all, and my bits are down to nearly nothing and don't itch anymore. THANK YOU SO MUCH! Thank you for taking the time to tell me about it and caring. I am very, very grateful!
> 
> I also want to thank everyone who suggested the clip on repellent pack. Erwin (Bearpie) from Florida even sent me a video of it and it looks like it will be the ticket for me. I need to go to Digby today for a gathering and there is a Wal-Mart there which should carry it and will certainly get one and give it a go. I really don't want to be in this situation again, as I lost at least a couple of days of work because of it. It is not fun going through life in a haze. Life is just too short and there are too many things to do.
> 
> I am now torn in two directions and I don't know how I will be resolving my dilemma. After working on the skating figures in earnest the other day, I want to continue on with that project and get it completed. I worked on the snowman figures yesterday and hopefully will complete them by today. As I said though, I have a gathering to attend so it will be interesting if I am ambitious enough to work on them when I get home. I guess it will depend on how late it is!
> 
> I also want to get back to the other candle trays and start doing more of them while the ideas are there. I was working on another ornament set (after the musical instrument one) and my heart just wasn't there. Things were not falling into place as they should be and it seemed like I was forcing things forward. I found when that happens with me, it is best to leave the idea alone for a bit and move on to something else. When and if the urge comes back to get back at it, it usually flows much better and things turn out well. I guess you can't force yourself to be creative. I have plenty of other good things in the works of my mind to keep me going right now, so maybe it is best to work on them.
> 
> So today's post will be quite short I am afraid. I don't want to ramble on for the sake of rambling. I can now look back at the incident with the mosquitoes and "know better". A valuable lesson was learned. I am sure the next harvest of blackberries will taste much sweeter than what I salvaged from this one. That is something to look forward to!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. The weather here is cool and perfect this morning and promises warm and sunny this afternoon. I will be on a lake at a camp (with my repellent, of course) with some great friends and enjoying the company, the food and my life in general. I wish you all a great day too!


Hi Sheila, I am glad that you are starting to feel better and I do know that itching is not a pleasurable experience to go through. If in some small way I was able to help you then I am glad to help. My wife really likes your candle trays.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*

Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.

Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.

I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.

I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.

Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.

I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.

As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.

During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.

Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.

One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.

I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair.  I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.

I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.

So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.

The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.

So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.

So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!

I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.

To me it is a win/win strategy.

I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


I seem to remember that towards the close of the 'bank run' scene in Its a Wonderful Life the bank was saved by a little investor putting in her two dollars worth.

The main worry I have seen here is Building Societies, mutual societies owned be the depositors (you and me) changing over the years into banks, owned by shareholders, which charge high rates.

If, as a small business, you can make it through a recession there are brighter times ahead. I hope it goes well.


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


My wife and I have been in businesses (small, mom & pop enterprises) for many years, in fact most of of 49 years of married life. Here's a few of the things we've learned as they applied to us, personally.

The bigger a bank is, the more impersonal and the more likely they are to give us a taste of that impersonal nature when we need them most.

Banks owned by stockholders are constantly changing things around in an effort to maximize profits. That often resulted in our loss of services and, in one case, actual loss of capital.

A reltively new feature in the U.S. financial world is community credit unions. We joined a credit union when I was still working in industry, and now have joined a community type CU which allows all people in a community, large or small, to join. The one thing about them is that they do not have to turn a profit and if they do, it all goes back to members.

I don't know if they allow Canadian residents to join, but it might be interesting for you to see if any do. We do all our work through ours, including all business related things.

Don


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


Thank you Martyn for your support. You know I appreciate it.

Don - That is a good option and I will definitely look into it. I am, and always will be a US citizen. I don't think anything will ever cause me to give that up. I am considered a "landed immigrant" here in Canada and I now have the option to go for Canadian citizenship in addition to my US citizenship (dual citizenship, if you will) I already have to pay taxes in both countries, it is not 'either/or' as most people think. However, it does offer me the benefits that both countries have to offer. Since I have only gained my Landed status here in Canada just over a year ago, I have a lot to learn. (Probably more than I want to!) But I do appreciate the information, as my accountant feels that for right now at least, it is best to leave my business in the United States, and that may help in what you were talking about. I can see that an appointment with her will be in the near future so that I can make the best decisions for my needs.

I will definitely consider all options. Thanks so much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


I think the economy has hit just about every one in one way or the other. Last year, just as my sales were starting to do halway decent, things dropped through the basement. For over a year now, I hardly sell anything untill about November when people start buying Christmas. I have to look at it like this though. I'm doing what I love. I have eight kids. We have a roof over our heads and food on our table. We're doing good. 
More on topic though, maybe you'll get lucky and they'll leave your accounts alone. Even with all the hoopla going on lately about the fees that banks charge, mine have stayed the same. I've had the same account for about ten years with no fee at all unless you overdraw your account, which I've never done. When I asked about if my fees would ever go up, I was told that although they no longer offer free checking to anyone, existing accounts stay the same as long as they are kept open. That was a relief to me since I have no plans of closing the account. Hopefully, yours will be the same case even though the bank changed hands.

I do have to do things I don't like though. Right now I'm building over fifty picture frames. I hate picture frames. The repetition of it is mind numbing to me. However, sometimes we have to do the things we don't like in order to afford to do the things we do like.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


Wow - two bank accounts!!! Sorry, I can't give you any advice, I was hoping you might be able to give me some about how to keep money in ONE! LOL.


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


I've been following the banking fiasco for the past 5 years or so. Believe me when I say this is not over yet. Not trying to be a doom-n-gloomer, just stating the facts. There have been over 140 bank failures last year in the US. We're on track for more than that this year. That's correct. Check here: http://www.fdic.gov/bank/individual/failed/banklist.html for the tally.

There's more to the economic story than meets the eye. Tread carefully. The forgotten historic 'rule' is keep 15% of your net worth in gold. Yes, that old relic. It's not an investment, it's insurance against uncertain times. Anyone see any uncertainty out there? Keep 6 months of cash on hand as well. Safe deposit boxes aren't exactly 'safe' when the government decides to take a look see. History may not repeat, but it sure does rhyme! Protect yourself.

Safe investing to all….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Reality of a Crippled Economy Hits Home*
> 
> Well, another weekend has passed and another Monday is here. It all goes by so quickly it seems. Especially with the silliness of last week. It seems that I spent most of Saturday catching up with the regular chores and yesterday just flew by. We went to our friends out by a lake and the weather was perfect and we had a nice afternoon. I got home by 9pm but was so tired I could barely keep my eyes open so I called it an early night.
> 
> Today I got up early and am ready to start a productive week. I couldn't call last week really productive. Too many distractions and not enough concentration. I have a plan though for this week and need to set some mini-goals and work toward them. I am not too good at accomplishing things when I don't set definite goals. I don't know, it may just be me. But I don't do well when I am just 'winging it'.
> 
> I had some somewhat frightening news yesterday that shook me up a bit and brought me back to reality off of my pink cloud. Prior to leaving for our outing, I went to check the balance on my USA bank account. (I have a bank that I keep in the US because my business is located there and I get paid mostly in US funds. It is important for me to keep an account there, as it saves me a lot of time and aggravation and exchange fees and stuff) Anyway, I go to log into the account and there is this ominous announcement on the screen that my bank was CLOSED and taken over by the FDIC (Federeal Deposit Insurance Corporation) and subsequently would be run and operated by another bank under another name.
> 
> I felt my heart leap as I read the notice. Many of the words on the notice were printed in red and the first thought that flashed through my mind was the scene from "it's a Wonderful LIfe" where there was a public run on the bank when it failed and the stock market plummeted.
> 
> Thankfully, the momentary panic in my mind only lasted a second. As I read on, I realized that even though the bank was 'closed' by the government and taken over, the system was in essence "working" and that everything would be safe. I logged on to my accounts and saw that other than the new name beside the familiar one of my bank, everything looked normal. I was still able to transfer money from one account to the other and it looked pretty much like business as usual.
> 
> I tried not to think about it much during the visit yesterday. But part of me couldn't help but worry a bit about the implications of having to try to find another US bank to fit my needs while here in Canada. I had been with this bank over 15 years and they were what I would call a "neighborhood institution", named after the town where it originated and had two branches initially. In recent years, since I came to Canada six years ago, they had added several branches throughout the Chicago area and now had six. Good, I thought. They were growing.
> 
> As far a banks go, they were great. While everyone around me was complaining about picky fees and charges for everything, I enjoy not only low or no fees on most of my transactions, but also the best customer service you could ask for.
> 
> During the initial transition of me coming here to Canada and operating my business from another country, they were always helpful and you could always talk to a person who would do their best to make things work for you. I could picture them at their desk as they were when I was there in person and as recently as this tax year, they assisted me with some financial information that I would have otherwise had to jump through hoops to obtain without being there in person. Most of these services were offered without additional fees or charges, too.
> 
> Perhaps, as was pointed out to me, that is why they failed. In a world where you sometimes get charged for looking up your own balance on your own account, maybe they just couldn't keep up because they didn't have these petty fees. I just don't know.
> 
> One of the only comforts that I find in this is that the bank that will be taking them over is the same one that I dealt with for six years because I had my car note through them. Although they are MUCH larger, I had little problems, if any with them and have a good record with them and some history with them.
> 
> I worry because my business is quite small and most of the larger corporations and banks don't want to be bothered with me. I imagine that they don't feel they will make enough money off of me to make it worth their while. Perhaps though I am jumping the gun because as I said, I haven't really been with any other banks since I started my business, so maybe I am being unfair. I just hear stories from others who are starting up businesses and look at it as being challenging at best.
> 
> I did everything through this bank from my own personal banking and business banking to running the credit card transactions from my site through them. There is quite a bit involved with getting everything to run smoothly and what may complicate things more is that I am located here in Canada so it will be difficult to set things up from scratch somewhere else without being there. I can't really afford a trip back to the United States at this point and things were just getting going.
> 
> So when I returned home last night, I did take a bit of time to read through their instructions on the site. Apparently they say that little will change except that the bank will be more stable and larger and more convenient. Something inside tells me that it will come with a price though.
> 
> The good thing is that it doesn't appear that large changes will happen quickly. I am sure the last thing they want to happen is to panic the customers that are there and have them pull out. I just need to read and to be aware of what will happen and also perhaps line up a "plan B" for myself and my finances that I can implement if things get too expensive or out of hand. I can't imagine them dumping all the new charges they probably intend to dump on us at once and hopefully it will buy me enough time to do some research and make a good decision and do some comparison shopping. I am sure I will find a way.
> 
> So in the mean time, it was quite a personal wake up call that the economy isn't ready to settle down yet. Perhaps it is part of the healing process and perhaps it will ultimately weed out the types of institutions that put us into the situation we are in now in the first place. We all knew that something had to change. I feel very fortunate that this type of change is manageable for me right now. I have seen many others hit with much worse fates than I have and even though this is a blow, I feel still fortunate. "Knowledge is Power" you know. Educating myself on this and looking closely at my options will be my best bet. There are always options.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work. For those of you who fondly scold me that I work too much or too hard, this is one of the reasons why I do. I have been around long enough to know that there are upswings and downfalls of both the economy and businesses in general and I know I need to do everything I can to prepare for these ups and downs in order for my business to survive. Thank goodness I love my job and want to work at it as I do!
> 
> I can sum up what my day will be today in three words. Focus. Plan. Implement.
> 
> To me it is a win/win strategy.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive Monday! I can't wait to see what the day brings for me!


You are not being full of doom-n-gloom, Ron. Again you are being realistic. I was on the site you mentioned earlier in the day and saw that my bank was number 111 this year alone. I know I am not isolated in this instance and perhaps that I why I wanted to share things with you all. I get the NY Times delivered to my email every day and although I don't go over it with a fine tooth comb, I try to keep up with things a bit. We are not out of the woods yet.

In a way, it does help my moral because I know when things are slow it isn't because of the quality of my work or anything like that. I have learned not to take it personally. I have said this before but when people are worried about their jobs and putting food on their tables or a roof over their heads, the last thing they are going to purchase is a scroll saw pattern. The plain fact that I am holding on is encouragement to me and gives me hope that when things really do get better, I will be in a good position. I have downsized my life quite a bit in the past couple of years and I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing. I have been much happier with my life with less things and low overhead doing what I like to do. I will fight tooth and nail to the finish for that.

There will be clear answers to this. At first I was angry because they did this at the end of the week and then the bank was closed for the weekend. The more I think about it though, it was probably part of the strategy. I am sure that many customers did the same thing as I did and had that initial panic when they tried to log into their account. It did however give people the weekend to calm down and find out information. The more I think about it the more I am sure that it was planned that way.

I am hoping for the best. As William said, maybe things won't change that much. If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned (and am still learning) not to worry about what "may happen". Take things as they come. Ninety per cent of what I have worried about in the past never actually materialized anyway. I think of all the time I wasted worrying unnecessarily that could have been spent being creative!

And to Jordan - The only reason I keep two accounts (one here and one in the States) is because when I came here I still had some bills that were owed there and it was so much easier to pay them through a US bank. Even now, my credit card processor on my site won't deal with any non-US bank. So I would have to start over on my site and pay all the initial set up fees again and try to find a reliable company. The one I have has been excellent and I would hate to have to change it. There were so many instances such as that which made it necessary to keep a US account. Some of my suppliers won't even take a credit card from a Canada bank. No kidding! I keep a debit Visa tied into my account in the US for just that purpose. It seems ridiculous, but it honestly happens. I thought all Visa's were international. You live and learn.

So on we go from here.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to the Drawing Board!*

It turned out to be quite a productive day after all. It feels good to be back in the swing of things. There is something that I find quite comforting in following a routine and it was great to feel 'normal' and productive again. The welts are all but gone from the bites on me and I no longer feel need for the medicine (although after finding the proper one, it wasn't as much of an issue) My it was cool yesterday. It remained slightly overcast all day and it felt so much like autumn the entire day I would have thought it was a month from now. There is no evidence of the trees beginning to change yet though, but you could definitely feel it in the air.

It rained throughout the night, but it was a gentle rain and not at all disturbing. It is still kind of raining now, but I can't really tell. It is just a gentle mist falling and you can barely see it. I have to do about five minutes of routing today out on the porch and I hope it lets up a bit by the time I am ready to do so. I guess that is the only real problem I have working in my little shop here. I have to route on the deck and when the weather is not cooperating, it can be an issue. Fortunately (or maybe on purpose) I don't do much routing in my designing. I do like it as accents on some projects though and for others it is quite necessary. I do try to have everything set up where even if I do have to go out when it is raining, it is a quick and easy process. The animals must think I am crazy.

Yesterday I was able to finish up drawing the next candle tray. I had a customer request one which had crosses on it. I thought that was a splendid idea, as religion and candles go hand in hand. However the logistics of making it work and look nice was another story.

Drawing the cross pattern was not a problem. It didn't take very long before I came up with a cross that I felt was very pretty and elegant. However, making it into a candle tray was a bit challenging. I have less than two inches of working area from top to bottom of whatever design I choose to put in. As we know, crosses are traditionally to be taller than they are wide (portrait style, if you will) and a cross which can at maximum be only two inches tall and detailed can be difficult to accomplish. I didn't want to lose the pretty details that I drew into it (I did ultimately have to compromise on some of them) but I again wanted this project to be able to be accomplished by most scroll sawyers. I had to be careful.

I had the option of possibly making the tray a rounded square, such as I did with the pumpkin one, but then I would have to fill in the sides with something and I really didn't want to take away from the crosses, as I wanted them to be the main focus. I decided a round tray would be best for what I had in mind.

At first when I laid them out, I had the sides of the crosses touching each other. This meant that I needed to repeat the cross 16 times. The resulting design looked to me more like a snowflake than a cross and it lost all of its austerity and dignity, I felt. This would not do.

In some cases, and certainly this case, I felt simple was better. I reduced the number of repeating crosses to 8 and left simple, open space between them. I plan on using a piece of mahogany that I have here for the tray, so I feel that the rich brown wood would look nice with the eight intricate crosses and little else going on. As I said, I really liked the crosses on their own. One of the dangers one encounters with fretwork is that there is too much business going on and the design gets totally lost. Besides, if I want something that will be more ornate, I always have the rounded square design that I can draw up later and perhaps fill the sides in with thorny vines or something like that. That may be a very nice Easter cross pattern for later. I certainly wrote it in my book of ideas anyway.

So on paper, it is done. Simple. Elegant. I think it is pretty. I am very anxious to cut it today and hopefully "barring all disasters" I will have pictures up here tomorrow. It is going to be a wonderful day for me seeing this design come to life!

With that in my back pocket before the dinner hour, it freed up the rest of my day. Since it was nice and cool out, I decided to make a home-made pizza - something I hadn't done in several weeks and was craving! After dinner I settled in and painted the next figure from the skating pond set.

Meet "Mr. Snowman"


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I found him to be a great deal of fun to paint. I especially loved doing his plaid scarf. I love painting plaids. They really can be fun and they can look really cool.

(As a side note - I have to laugh at myself because soon after I typed "barring all disasters", I lost power for over an hour here. That means no water (pump) no phone, no computer, no stove, no communication of any sort. I was just thinking that I would spend the day painting - one of the few things I can do without electricity - when it popped back on. I am really glad that this site saves everything almost as you type, or my blog here would have been lost too - Thanks Martin!!)

I am going to paint one of the skaters next. I think it is fun to show them as they are done. For now I am just scanning them in on my scanner, but when everything is done and on their stands I will set up the entire scene and take some pictures then. It should be fun that way!

Well, now I am really behind schedule and had better get to it. It is gloomy out but not raining so I had better get to routing while the window of opportunity is open.

Enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Drawing Board!*
> 
> It turned out to be quite a productive day after all. It feels good to be back in the swing of things. There is something that I find quite comforting in following a routine and it was great to feel 'normal' and productive again. The welts are all but gone from the bites on me and I no longer feel need for the medicine (although after finding the proper one, it wasn't as much of an issue) My it was cool yesterday. It remained slightly overcast all day and it felt so much like autumn the entire day I would have thought it was a month from now. There is no evidence of the trees beginning to change yet though, but you could definitely feel it in the air.
> 
> It rained throughout the night, but it was a gentle rain and not at all disturbing. It is still kind of raining now, but I can't really tell. It is just a gentle mist falling and you can barely see it. I have to do about five minutes of routing today out on the porch and I hope it lets up a bit by the time I am ready to do so. I guess that is the only real problem I have working in my little shop here. I have to route on the deck and when the weather is not cooperating, it can be an issue. Fortunately (or maybe on purpose) I don't do much routing in my designing. I do like it as accents on some projects though and for others it is quite necessary. I do try to have everything set up where even if I do have to go out when it is raining, it is a quick and easy process. The animals must think I am crazy.
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish up drawing the next candle tray. I had a customer request one which had crosses on it. I thought that was a splendid idea, as religion and candles go hand in hand. However the logistics of making it work and look nice was another story.
> 
> Drawing the cross pattern was not a problem. It didn't take very long before I came up with a cross that I felt was very pretty and elegant. However, making it into a candle tray was a bit challenging. I have less than two inches of working area from top to bottom of whatever design I choose to put in. As we know, crosses are traditionally to be taller than they are wide (portrait style, if you will) and a cross which can at maximum be only two inches tall and detailed can be difficult to accomplish. I didn't want to lose the pretty details that I drew into it (I did ultimately have to compromise on some of them) but I again wanted this project to be able to be accomplished by most scroll sawyers. I had to be careful.
> 
> I had the option of possibly making the tray a rounded square, such as I did with the pumpkin one, but then I would have to fill in the sides with something and I really didn't want to take away from the crosses, as I wanted them to be the main focus. I decided a round tray would be best for what I had in mind.
> 
> At first when I laid them out, I had the sides of the crosses touching each other. This meant that I needed to repeat the cross 16 times. The resulting design looked to me more like a snowflake than a cross and it lost all of its austerity and dignity, I felt. This would not do.
> 
> In some cases, and certainly this case, I felt simple was better. I reduced the number of repeating crosses to 8 and left simple, open space between them. I plan on using a piece of mahogany that I have here for the tray, so I feel that the rich brown wood would look nice with the eight intricate crosses and little else going on. As I said, I really liked the crosses on their own. One of the dangers one encounters with fretwork is that there is too much business going on and the design gets totally lost. Besides, if I want something that will be more ornate, I always have the rounded square design that I can draw up later and perhaps fill the sides in with thorny vines or something like that. That may be a very nice Easter cross pattern for later. I certainly wrote it in my book of ideas anyway.
> 
> So on paper, it is done. Simple. Elegant. I think it is pretty. I am very anxious to cut it today and hopefully "barring all disasters" I will have pictures up here tomorrow. It is going to be a wonderful day for me seeing this design come to life!
> 
> With that in my back pocket before the dinner hour, it freed up the rest of my day. Since it was nice and cool out, I decided to make a home-made pizza - something I hadn't done in several weeks and was craving! After dinner I settled in and painted the next figure from the skating pond set.
> 
> Meet "Mr. Snowman"
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I found him to be a great deal of fun to paint. I especially loved doing his plaid scarf. I love painting plaids. They really can be fun and they can look really cool.
> 
> (As a side note - I have to laugh at myself because soon after I typed "barring all disasters", I lost power for over an hour here. That means no water (pump) no phone, no computer, no stove, no communication of any sort. I was just thinking that I would spend the day painting - one of the few things I can do without electricity - when it popped back on. I am really glad that this site saves everything almost as you type, or my blog here would have been lost too - Thanks Martin!!)
> 
> I am going to paint one of the skaters next. I think it is fun to show them as they are done. For now I am just scanning them in on my scanner, but when everything is done and on their stands I will set up the entire scene and take some pictures then. It should be fun that way!
> 
> Well, now I am really behind schedule and had better get to it. It is gloomy out but not raining so I had better get to routing while the window of opportunity is open.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday!


I look forward to seeing the cross tray! My most popular theme when selling is religious items. I don't mind. I'm usually looking for new and interesting ways to design the cross, I like to keep it elegant. 

Love that little snowman!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Drawing Board!*
> 
> It turned out to be quite a productive day after all. It feels good to be back in the swing of things. There is something that I find quite comforting in following a routine and it was great to feel 'normal' and productive again. The welts are all but gone from the bites on me and I no longer feel need for the medicine (although after finding the proper one, it wasn't as much of an issue) My it was cool yesterday. It remained slightly overcast all day and it felt so much like autumn the entire day I would have thought it was a month from now. There is no evidence of the trees beginning to change yet though, but you could definitely feel it in the air.
> 
> It rained throughout the night, but it was a gentle rain and not at all disturbing. It is still kind of raining now, but I can't really tell. It is just a gentle mist falling and you can barely see it. I have to do about five minutes of routing today out on the porch and I hope it lets up a bit by the time I am ready to do so. I guess that is the only real problem I have working in my little shop here. I have to route on the deck and when the weather is not cooperating, it can be an issue. Fortunately (or maybe on purpose) I don't do much routing in my designing. I do like it as accents on some projects though and for others it is quite necessary. I do try to have everything set up where even if I do have to go out when it is raining, it is a quick and easy process. The animals must think I am crazy.
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish up drawing the next candle tray. I had a customer request one which had crosses on it. I thought that was a splendid idea, as religion and candles go hand in hand. However the logistics of making it work and look nice was another story.
> 
> Drawing the cross pattern was not a problem. It didn't take very long before I came up with a cross that I felt was very pretty and elegant. However, making it into a candle tray was a bit challenging. I have less than two inches of working area from top to bottom of whatever design I choose to put in. As we know, crosses are traditionally to be taller than they are wide (portrait style, if you will) and a cross which can at maximum be only two inches tall and detailed can be difficult to accomplish. I didn't want to lose the pretty details that I drew into it (I did ultimately have to compromise on some of them) but I again wanted this project to be able to be accomplished by most scroll sawyers. I had to be careful.
> 
> I had the option of possibly making the tray a rounded square, such as I did with the pumpkin one, but then I would have to fill in the sides with something and I really didn't want to take away from the crosses, as I wanted them to be the main focus. I decided a round tray would be best for what I had in mind.
> 
> At first when I laid them out, I had the sides of the crosses touching each other. This meant that I needed to repeat the cross 16 times. The resulting design looked to me more like a snowflake than a cross and it lost all of its austerity and dignity, I felt. This would not do.
> 
> In some cases, and certainly this case, I felt simple was better. I reduced the number of repeating crosses to 8 and left simple, open space between them. I plan on using a piece of mahogany that I have here for the tray, so I feel that the rich brown wood would look nice with the eight intricate crosses and little else going on. As I said, I really liked the crosses on their own. One of the dangers one encounters with fretwork is that there is too much business going on and the design gets totally lost. Besides, if I want something that will be more ornate, I always have the rounded square design that I can draw up later and perhaps fill the sides in with thorny vines or something like that. That may be a very nice Easter cross pattern for later. I certainly wrote it in my book of ideas anyway.
> 
> So on paper, it is done. Simple. Elegant. I think it is pretty. I am very anxious to cut it today and hopefully "barring all disasters" I will have pictures up here tomorrow. It is going to be a wonderful day for me seeing this design come to life!
> 
> With that in my back pocket before the dinner hour, it freed up the rest of my day. Since it was nice and cool out, I decided to make a home-made pizza - something I hadn't done in several weeks and was craving! After dinner I settled in and painted the next figure from the skating pond set.
> 
> Meet "Mr. Snowman"
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I found him to be a great deal of fun to paint. I especially loved doing his plaid scarf. I love painting plaids. They really can be fun and they can look really cool.
> 
> (As a side note - I have to laugh at myself because soon after I typed "barring all disasters", I lost power for over an hour here. That means no water (pump) no phone, no computer, no stove, no communication of any sort. I was just thinking that I would spend the day painting - one of the few things I can do without electricity - when it popped back on. I am really glad that this site saves everything almost as you type, or my blog here would have been lost too - Thanks Martin!!)
> 
> I am going to paint one of the skaters next. I think it is fun to show them as they are done. For now I am just scanning them in on my scanner, but when everything is done and on their stands I will set up the entire scene and take some pictures then. It should be fun that way!
> 
> Well, now I am really behind schedule and had better get to it. It is gloomy out but not raining so I had better get to routing while the window of opportunity is open.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday!


Hi, Lis!

I find that religious stuff sells very well for me also. I have so many of ideas for crosses. I was thinking of doing a companion piece of a free standing cross to set next to the candle trays because I liked the original cross so much. I already have a couple of sets of cross ornaments that I do but I do like to vary them and make different ones. This one I kept focused on the actual crosses and I hope it will be enough.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*

After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.

Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.

I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.

I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)

I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.

I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.

I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.

I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.

Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.

I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.

I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.

I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.

In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:


From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms

I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.

As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.

I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.

"Barring all disasters"


----------



## bigDan7Magog

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


WOW splendide work,you have a lot of patience for that projects


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


wow shelia…this is just amazing…you never cease to show amazing desgns and fantastic cutting…three cheers to you my lady….very well done….....


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


Thank you both so much. I know the pictures are crummy. I ma going to retake them soon, as the fog has lifted and the sun has finally come out. 

I also wanted to mention that if you PM me with your email address, I can send you an Olson Blade Chart. It is very helpful in choosing the right blade for what you are working on. I really love the Olson blades the best and if you need a listing of where you can order them, I will get that too. After trying many different brands, I find that they are my favorite.

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


Hi Sheila, The cross pattern is very beautiful, and looks too delicate but (that is just my opinion) I guess that is what lends the beauty to the piece.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and  had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


Naw, Erwin! You could 'throw it like a frisbee' and it would be fine! It is tougher than it looks. That is the COOL part! 

Sheila


----------



## mmh

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


You do such incredibly intricate work and one has to admire the accuracy of your execution. It's almost machine accurate and I can only imagine the intense level of focus and steady hand needed for your work. Very, very impressive. There are some things I am willing to spend hours to do, and other tasks that won't even catch my eye. I don't think I could do the symmetrical intricate patterns here so this is quite remarkable. Keep up the excellent work and great blogging.

BTW: The photo is not bad at all. Just love to see more!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


Sheila, the crosses are just amazing. I must say that would be up there as one of my favorite crosses. I hope you make a free standing or wall hanging cross that looks similar to this!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


I am so glad you like them Leldon! I don't know why, because they aren't anything 'special' but I really liked them too. I guess that is why I just wanted to leave them simple.

As far as the 'free standing' one - my partner suggested that to me and I think I am going to offer it as a kind of bonus with the pattern. I can make a little pedestal and cut the cross out of the same 1/2 inch material as the tray except add a couple of more details because it will be a bit larger 

Great idea! (from both of you!) I am putting up the pictures into my gallery soon. It took a while to get them right with the dark wood, but I think they are finally acceptable.

Thanks so much you guys! 

Sheila

PS - I posted the project in my Gallery with better pictures!


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


OMG Sheila - that is so delicate and so detailed! I just don't know how you do it! I only ever used a scroll saw once in my life and I can't imagine taking the blade in and out so many times. That's really really beautiful!


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms*
> 
> After the initial delay of the morning yesterday, things went pretty well. The power remained on and as I understand it, it was out all the way to town for the time that it was. Although it remained overcast for most of the day, the misty rain subsided and by the time in needed to do the quick routing on the candle tray, the pavement was even dry. Things went very well.
> 
> Since I changed my router bit, I have had little problem with burning. Apparently the dull bit was the culprit, and I learned something new. There is quite a big difference in using the sharp bit and it takes only seconds to accomplish what I needed to. I also don't have to worry about removing the burn marks later on which saves a great deal of time.
> 
> I used a piece of mahogany for this candle tray, as I wanted something dark, but not quite as dark as walnut. I also wanted some of the grain to show through and add to the design. I plan on using a white candle to display the tray, so using a light colored wood would have washed things out completely. This piece looked like a good choice, although I found it quite dry. That doesn't really make it a problem, but it is quite easy to cut through and I had to slow down the saw a bit while cutting so that I could maximize the amount of control I had.
> 
> I used a very small 2/0 reverse tooth blade for this design. I don't thing a larger blade would have done well with it. When I was drawing it, I knew that it would not be one of the easier designs to cut, but with a little patience and using the right size blade, it was not a problem. I was surprised when I was drilling it as to how many holes were involved. Not including the drilled beading holes, there are 120 cuts. (I usually don't count, but since coming here to LJ's it seems that someone always asks me.)
> 
> I am really finding that the brand of blades I use make a difference. As I have mentioned before, getting stuff here in Canada which is shipped from the US can be costly. Several months ago, in an attempt to obtain some blades from a Canadian distributor, I purchased some blades and samples from a man here who has been very successful in the intarsia part of scroll sawing. He is quite well known among the scroll saw community, and had sold patterns and books since I have been involved. He was still in business, and when I talked to him he had said that he recently finished building a new shop and was again ready to focus on making and selling patterns.
> 
> I have always liked him, and thought that this would be the perfect opportunity for me to try his products and perhaps help him out by recommending his blades this side of the border. I always like to try to recommend distributors from both sides, if you will, as I have people ask me all the time.
> 
> I received the blades and was eager to give them a try. Much to my disappointment, they did not perform like the ones I was used to. They tracked to one side or the other and it seemed that when I tried to turn, they had a somewhat delayed reaction. My partner also tried the blades and found the same to be true.
> 
> I called the man and talked to him and asked some questions. I have heard about bad stamps of blades or bad runs and was wondering if this was possibly the case. Unfortunately, the man told me that this is part of the characteristics of the blade, and I would 'get used to it'. I think not.
> 
> Last week I had tried again. There is a popular distributor of blades who lives in the United States and people seem to love his blades. I had tried them several years ago (and still had some) and had pretty much the same results. He had some new types of blades that I wanted to try and I thought i would once again give it a shot. I received the blades, and he sent me the same ones I told him I already had that didn't work for me. I had explicitly told him in an email that that particular type of blade didn't work for me and he sent two more of what I had a couple dozen of already. I emailed him to tell him, and he told me that he had 'no record of what he sent me' and was quite short. I don't know if he meant no record of what he sent me now or five years ago. In any case, I am done with that too and give up.
> 
> I do like the Olson brand of blades for scroll sawing. When I came here to Canada, I had several dozen of each size and it is just now I am beginning to see the stock run out. I do not cut production style, and I don't go through them very quickly which is why they have lasted me this long. Initially, I thought I would save some money by purchasing blades from Canada, but it now seems foolish for me to try to save a couple of dollars on something that is such an important part of my work.
> 
> I don't know how others use the other brands of blades. I see so many scrollers that are happy with the ones that wouldn't track worth a nickel for me (OR my partner for that matter). I wonder when I draw these designs if people are going to be able to be successful using the other blades. I don't want to (and absolutely won't) bad -mouth the other brands that I tried. I just isn't right. It is just hard to hear that people are using them and I wonder how much harder it is for them to struggle through the projects. I guess all I can do is recommend the brand that works for me and go from there. If I have someone come to me privately and tell me they are having a problem, I can suggest that they try the Olson blades and see if that helps. I guess that is the best I could do.
> 
> I couldn't help but think as I was cutting though, how frustrating it would be to do that design if I were using either of the other two brands of blades. I always try to think globally when designing, as I want everyone to be successful. I am thinking of putting a stronger statement in the instructions that I "highly recommend" the particular type I use. I don't want to have to not do my best design work because of a blade situation.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished candle tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I know the picture isn't good, and I will be taking better pictures when it is lighter out and not quite as foggy. I found because of the dark wood color, it really blends with the shadows and it is difficult to photograph under some circumstances. I will have to play with it a bit this afternoon and hopefully it will be brighter out than yesterday and I will get some decent light for some good pictures.
> 
> As I said, I kept the design pretty simple, I didn't want the snowflake effect and I wanted the crosses to show up as crosses. I like the design of the crosses, and they really aren't bad to cut. You do have to be careful though and you definitely have to cut the inside cuts prior to the perimeter of the designs. Overall, I think it came out decent.
> 
> I am going to be working on another design today and keep rolling. Every time I get back to cutting, I realize how much I like to do it. There are other miscellaneous things that I need to do (including applying several more coats of oil on this tray and doing the photographs), but for the most part I can take the day to draw.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"


Sheila,

I really like this one.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Day of Learning*

Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.

One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.

Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.

I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.

When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.

I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.

One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?

I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.

The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.

After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.

Below is one of the final pictures of the project:


From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms

It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.

Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.

I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.

I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.

I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.

So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.

Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


I'm going to have to try taking photos of some of my projects in the lower light as you mentioned. I've had headaches constantly with picture taking. I have gotten to where I try to photograph all my projects outside, in full sun. I usually get better results with that. I'm always looking for better ways though.
Thank God for digital cameras. I've had so many problems in the past that nowadays, when I finish a project, I start in the rear of the shop taking many photosof a project. Then I move to several locations, working my way outside taking sometimes what seems like hundreds of photos. Then later I can look them all over on the computer and pick out the ones I like best to have printed.
Your "Day Of Learning" in the title though brought one thought to mind. When I started woodworking, I never thought I'd also need to start learning some photography techniques.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


I know exactly what you mean, William. Yesterday when I was doing all of this, I had the "thank goodness for digital photography" thought so many times!

It is amazing how many "hats" we have to wear these days. It does make the job interesting though! A big part of why I started this series was because there are so many different aspects to relate to woodworking as a business - and I know there are many people that do it for a business here - that I wanted to share what I have learned and hopefully let people know that there are many ways to make things work. I know I can ramble on about some seemingly unrelated stuff sometimes, but more often than not when I do, I get responses from others who are going through exactly the same things. You have all helped me too. I still like the "several heads are better than one" mindset.

As far as the pictures go, I do find that overcast days and my high sensitivity setting on my camera works really well for many instances. Too sunny or bright means too many shadows. What I have done many times when it is bright and sunny out is to put the object in the shade and photograph it there. There are minimal shadows then. I then go to Photoshop and start working on the Levels and you would be amazed what the camera 'sees' that your eyes don't. I went to a 2 day seminar once on Photoshop several years ago and they taught me this trick on starting with the Levels. Although they have the "Auto Levels" command, I find more so than not it is best to manually adjust the channels, being sure you have the preview ticked so you can see what you are doing. It is amazing how it takes those 'dull' or 'washed out' pictures and changes them. Unlike brightness and contrast alone, which can blow them out and lose the color and detail.

I am sure that other photo programs have similar adjustments. You just need to take the time to know what software you are using. I am glad that what I talk about here helps even a little bit. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


It's funny when you talk about adjustments that can be made to photos. I have adjustments coming out the ying-yang between my computer programs and my camers. Now if I could just learn to use them all. No matter how hard I try, I still just get by on the computer, so we'll leave that subject alone. No matter how long or hard I try with computers, I will always just get to a point where I give up and go back to doing something with my hand, I'm better at that. My camera though. I bought this expensive camera because of all the great looking photos I could take with it. Every time I look up though, there are adjustments to be made. There is a book about a half inch thick about all the adjustments that can be made. The problem is, I forget how to do all those adjustments that can be made. Therein lyes the reason I take so many photos. Then I can pick out the best ones and not pull what little hair I have left out over those adjustments that can be made.
The idea for taking photos outside actually came from a suggestion made to me several times. I post a lot (too much sometimes) at another site called Scrollsaw Village. I had gotten many private messages there admiring my work, but asking why my photos were always so dark. I got suggestions galore about playing with this adjustment and playing with that adjustment. I played and fiddled, wiggled and jiggled, became about ready to use my scroll saw to see if it would cut a camera in half. I finally came up with my take many photos and pick the best method.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


I'm glad to see you sorted it out 

Dark wood IS very hard to photograph… which is a shame because walnut is my favourite that I make things out of regularly. I've got a good system for taking full product shots, but the detail shots of the dark wood never look right. It's frustrating.

The end-goal in any light situation (for product shots) is to have it as diffused as possible.

A cheap trick I use, that you may someday find helpful, is to diffuse the areas directly to the left and right of your frame. White bedsheets work, I also sometimes use a reflector - which could be as simple as a piece of cardboard covered in cheap baking foil. For maximum effect of this, if you have an overhead light, aim it towards one of your side panels rather than the piece. Takes some playing with angles, but you'll eventfully find the sweet spot.

That's the only way I've ever been able to photo walnut details.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


I was hoping you would give some advice, Lis! 

I know you do wonderful photography. It is really a whole rubick's cube of information, isn't it? I appreciate the tips and I will definitely give them a 'shot' (no pun intended!)

So much to learn . . . .so little time!!!!

Thanks again! Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


Oh my gosh it really is… I just bought some photo equipment that arrived yesterday and I'm trying to figure out how to use it properly. It's not product-specific but as long as I have it I will likely use it in products. Umbrellas and reflectors and diffusers and flags… oh my! So many ways to manipulate light. It's mainly to use for portraits, but I think it will come in handy for products.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


I think one of the recent issues of "Fine Woodworking" had an interesting article on photographing wood projects. He discussed using multiple light sources to manage shadows, diffusers, setting up a light box, etc. I would think looking at articles on photographing dioramas would be helpful too. Whiile Photoshop is great, having a better picture is going to help a ton.

Awesome work and thoughts as always!

Steve


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


I thought I would share what has worked for me. When I wanted to improve my photos, I looked around for advise, I have similar space and budget concerns. I know how much a photo hobby can cost, and it is a lot of fun but I would rather have sawdust The advise I got was that for what I shoot (jewelry and other small things mostly) a light box or photo tent would be the most helpful. (The two terms seem to mean the same thing) I looked in to the idea and there are lots of websites that have great info on building your own. Some were nice sturdy units, others made from recycled boxes and wax paper. I liked the budget friendly aspect of a build your own unit, but I still would need to store it some place. I decided to check out commercially available units to see if I could steal any ideas on storage for the thing and I found this one. For 15 bucks I decided to try it. I really like the thing, it is small 12" square, but I don't need the space, and they do make larger sizes up to 30". The thing folds flat and can be set up in seconds if I decide to take some pictures. The shear sides diffuse the light coming in. I use an adjustable desk lamp as my light source, it is always on the desk so it is really easy.

The best thing for me is that I don't have to worry about the weather and time of day anymore. It seems that I only get time to take pictures of my work after my son is in bed, and it is dark. 
I took a few photos of my set up in action.

Photo Set-Up


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Learning*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a day of learning. For me, those are always good days. I had originally planned to take some quick pictures of the new project and one that my partner was just finished with and then spend the rest of the day drawing and working on the next one. That just wasn't how it turned out to be.
> 
> One of the best thing about being your own boss and keeping on schedule is that it allows you the flexibility to deviate from that schedule most of the time. At least for myself. As those of you who know me know, I tend to ask quite a bit of myself and set the bar high in the production department. Although I don't always reach these goals, I do often get close. I tend to err on the side of over shooting rather than under achieving as I feel it pushes me to a higher production level. It also allows me days such as yesterday where I can totally go in another direction without negative consequences.
> 
> Although the morning began a bit overcast and foggy, as the day progressed things began to brighten which made for a better environment for shooting pictures of my project. The picture that I used on yesterday's post was scanned in after a few failed attempts at shooting it with a camera. It was simply too dark.
> 
> I had worked previously with someone who was very much into photography. He had many photography lights and diffusers and although under certain circumstances I realize that this equipment is very useful, I just don't have the means or storage space to start investing in it. I watched him pour hundreds and hundreds of dollars into different equipment only to see marginal improvement in his photography.
> 
> When I submit my projects for the magazine, my editor has come to expect several step-by-step photographs of the process of building and creating the project. I usually send him anywhere from 15 to 25 pictures, from which the editorial staff at the magazine chooses from. Most of the time they use about 10 of them, but there have been times when they decide on using more and I have had projects which take up to five or six pages of the magazine. I always send the project itself to them, as they always take the final presentation photograph for the article. That mainly leaves me to take the pictures of the process and also I need to take photographs of the final project for my own presentation on my site and on the pattern packet.
> 
> I have a decent camera which cost me around $300. It is approximately 8 megapixels and I feel it does a fine job. I have learned to work with it and even my editor says that my photography has been getting better and better and that there is little that they need to do before the pictures are printed. In most cases I feel that the pictures look fine, and I have been having a good time in 'presenting' my final projects for my site and the patterns. It is rather fun to make them look attractive.
> 
> One thing my editor asks me is to greatly minimize the amount projects that I create which use darker wood - especially walnut. He has told me in the past that photographing the darker woods can really be a hassle and he did say that projects done in the darker have much less of a chance of making it to the cover of the magazine. I try to keep this in mind when I design, although sometimes I just have the need to produce something in darker wood - such as the candle tray. I knew it wasn't headed for the magazine anyway, so I though, what the heck?
> 
> I guess I learned the reason why quickly enough.
> 
> The biggest problem I had was with the darker wood combined with the intricate detail, even the slightest amount of shadow was a bit of a problem. When I first took the picture yesterday morning, I did so in my usual place where the lighting was good and I was sure the shadows wouldn't be strong. The problem I had was that even with slight shadows, the darkness of the mahogany blended with the shadows so well I was unable to see any detail at all. I tried both with and without a flash and got similarly poor results. For the blog here, I finally resorted to placing the tray on the scanner bed, figuring that the light source would come straight on and there would be no shadows to worry about, but because of the thickness of the wood, you could see shadows anyway.
> 
> After several different attempts and trying pictures both indoors and outdoors, I finally got some acceptable photos. I found that with the dark wood, what worked best was when there were clouds overhead and the light wasn't so harsh as in the full sun. This worked for both indoor and outdoor tests that I did and although there were still some initial problems with shadows, I was able to work with the pictures in Adobe Photoshop and bring them back to looking like the original project.
> 
> Below is one of the final pictures of the project:
> 
> 
> From SLD327 Fretwork Cross Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It is an amazing difference as to what I was able to do yesterday (and I did use some Photoshop adjustments on the scanned picture yesterday too) If you click on the title, you can go to the entire album and see them all. I left the first one in there for comparison.
> 
> Photoshop is amazing in its ability to correct so many problems you encounter with lighting and such. As with most programs though, 95 per cent of the battle is knowing how to use it. I have worked with Photoshop for over fifteen years now and I learn something new about it every day. I have got to the point where even if the raw image looks quite questionable when I bring it up on my screen, I immediately know if I will be able to work with it and make it acceptable. I know it is expensive, but its capabilities are astounding and there are so many video tutorials both on the Adobe site and on the internet in general that with a bit of time you can be on your way.
> 
> I won't get into the technicalities of what I figured out yesterday, but I am very happy with the results I achieved. By the time I finished with the pictures, it was nearly 4pm and I decided to load them up on my gallery and call it a day in that department. After all, I wanted to fully absorb what I learned for a bit and think about it.
> 
> I know that this stuff isn't exactly woodworking, but I think it is important for many woodworkers here. Many of us sell our items either on Ebay or on our web sites or through the internet. I am finding more and more that by presenting the items as attractively as I can in photographs, it does help sales and looks more professional. Up until very recently (the beginning of the year) I never used background colors or anything such as that. Although I know that the focus should be on the item, I am finding more and more that by adding the appropriate amount of color to the background, by either using a piece of fabric or even crumpled tissue paper, you are making a presentation that looks more professional and thought out. People want to deal with others who conduct their business in a professional way. As you can see with this project, sometimes white is best, as any color whatsoever in the background would have added to the chaos and taken away from the design. I guess that in the end it is up to your judgment as to what would make a pleasing presentation and still keep the focus on the item. Again, it is all a learning process and usually there are several right answers.
> 
> I spent the evening painting my next skating figure. It was a good feeling to do so with so much under my belt already for the day. It is good when days fall together like this. I have been seeing more of them than not, so I must be doing something right.
> 
> So for today I have a couple of choices. I can either work on assembling packets of the new items, or moving on and drawing the next one. I know where I am heading with the next one and I would like to see it and some other things come to life, but I don't want the instructions to pile up too much either. I just don't know. I have to start thinking about updating the site again, as there are several new things that need to be added since the update a couple of weeks ago. I guess I will let the day dictate for me.
> 
> Sometimes it is best just to go with the flow.


Boy, MrsN! This looks great! I saw the bigger one on Amazon too and it looks like it would work perfectly for most of the things I need it to. Thank you very much for the link. You guys and girls are all wonderful! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Skating Figure Complete - Meet "Sonja"*

Yesterday was a good day for tying up loose ends. It seemed that about half the day was writing to customers and answering emails. I enjoy that part of the job though, because it really lets me get to know my customers a little better. I also get to see some of the wonderful work they do.

I also have some personal correspondences to keep up with. I have one friend in particular who wrote me yesterday. She is a friend from high school, but we became friends more so when I kids were babies. We both still lived in the neighborhood where we grew up and had a lot of fun when they children were small. Her family was notorious for having the most incredible parties, as they were all filled with fun and mischief. I have many, many fond memories of holidays and times spent with her entire family and so does my son. I had recently reconnected with her on Facebook and now she lives in Wisconsin and works with special ed kids (which suits her perfectly because she was always so wonderful with children) and she travels all around the country. I enjoy seeing her pictures of each place she visits through her work and it is a fun way to keep in touch. I am glad she took the time to write me a note to check in and see how things were going. I want to be sure to return the note too and will take the time to do so today.

Keeping up with people takes time. It seems like it needs to be a conscious effort to do so. There was a time for a couple of years when I first moved to Canada where I didn't make the time to do so except with a very few people and I truly regret it. I love hearing the stories and seeing pictures of what everyone is up to. I am glad we have things like Facebook to keep connected with others in our lives. It is nice to go there once in a while and scan the statuses to see what everyone is up to. Even if I don't comment on everything, it still makes us part of each others lives.

I must admit that since coming to LJ's I haven't been on facebook as much. After all, there are only so many hours in the day. I like keeping up with the new friendships here too and see the wonderful work that everyone does and also learn things. It is a nice way to network with others and is a great source of inspiration. But you all know that.

I also mapped out and began drawing the next candle tray project. Although I didn't finish the drawing, I am well on my way and hopefully I will finish it today. Who knows? I may even get some cutting in today. I like the fact that I am on a good roll with the projects, and that they are being so well-received. The only negative that I hear from others is that they think that the recent projects may be a bit difficult. I guess I have to watch a bit because I really want and need them to sell and I don't want people to be afraid of them. I always go with my saying of "one hole at a time" which is so true, but somehow I don't think others see it that way. They are selling nicely though, and even though the only place they are available so far is on my site it will be interesting to see how well they do with the wholesalers. The wholesale catalog goes in the mail August 30th though so it won't be until the second week in October until I see if there is good results. In the mean time, I just need to keep on working on them so I will be ready with more designs for the next catalogs if they do well. So far everything indicates they will.

I also took the evening to work on painting the skating pond figures. As I look at the many pieces, I have decided that I have a need to name the figures. There are several 'boy skaters' and 'girl skaters' and I want to be able to distinguish one from the other. Naming them may seem silly to some, but I think this will greatly simplify the instructions and make things easier all around.

So without further delay, I present Sonja>


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

The tab on the bottom of her skate is where her stand will connect to her. You will see that later on as things progress.

It is greatly satisfying to be able to spend the evenings working on these. Painting is very relaxing for me and it is a nice way to get back into the swing of painting. I hope the pond pieces progress rather quickly. I want to have them done in a month or so in order to have some time to do other painting for gifts and such. I also need to start thinking about a box to present the skating set in. That has been something I have been thinking about for some time. Building a box is not easy for me here with only a scroll saw and drill press at hand. I will have to see what I can come up with to make a nice presentation for these pieces when I give them, and also for my own set. I don't want them just tossed in a shoe box.

So its Friday already and the week is closing out again. I hear school is back on for some already and I can tell here that summer is nearly over. I do look back on it as one of my best in many years. Not only was it quite productive, but very peaceful too. What more could I ask for?

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Skating Figure Complete - Meet "Sonja"*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for tying up loose ends. It seemed that about half the day was writing to customers and answering emails. I enjoy that part of the job though, because it really lets me get to know my customers a little better. I also get to see some of the wonderful work they do.
> 
> I also have some personal correspondences to keep up with. I have one friend in particular who wrote me yesterday. She is a friend from high school, but we became friends more so when I kids were babies. We both still lived in the neighborhood where we grew up and had a lot of fun when they children were small. Her family was notorious for having the most incredible parties, as they were all filled with fun and mischief. I have many, many fond memories of holidays and times spent with her entire family and so does my son. I had recently reconnected with her on Facebook and now she lives in Wisconsin and works with special ed kids (which suits her perfectly because she was always so wonderful with children) and she travels all around the country. I enjoy seeing her pictures of each place she visits through her work and it is a fun way to keep in touch. I am glad she took the time to write me a note to check in and see how things were going. I want to be sure to return the note too and will take the time to do so today.
> 
> Keeping up with people takes time. It seems like it needs to be a conscious effort to do so. There was a time for a couple of years when I first moved to Canada where I didn't make the time to do so except with a very few people and I truly regret it. I love hearing the stories and seeing pictures of what everyone is up to. I am glad we have things like Facebook to keep connected with others in our lives. It is nice to go there once in a while and scan the statuses to see what everyone is up to. Even if I don't comment on everything, it still makes us part of each others lives.
> 
> I must admit that since coming to LJ's I haven't been on facebook as much. After all, there are only so many hours in the day. I like keeping up with the new friendships here too and see the wonderful work that everyone does and also learn things. It is a nice way to network with others and is a great source of inspiration. But you all know that.
> 
> I also mapped out and began drawing the next candle tray project. Although I didn't finish the drawing, I am well on my way and hopefully I will finish it today. Who knows? I may even get some cutting in today. I like the fact that I am on a good roll with the projects, and that they are being so well-received. The only negative that I hear from others is that they think that the recent projects may be a bit difficult. I guess I have to watch a bit because I really want and need them to sell and I don't want people to be afraid of them. I always go with my saying of "one hole at a time" which is so true, but somehow I don't think others see it that way. They are selling nicely though, and even though the only place they are available so far is on my site it will be interesting to see how well they do with the wholesalers. The wholesale catalog goes in the mail August 30th though so it won't be until the second week in October until I see if there is good results. In the mean time, I just need to keep on working on them so I will be ready with more designs for the next catalogs if they do well. So far everything indicates they will.
> 
> I also took the evening to work on painting the skating pond figures. As I look at the many pieces, I have decided that I have a need to name the figures. There are several 'boy skaters' and 'girl skaters' and I want to be able to distinguish one from the other. Naming them may seem silly to some, but I think this will greatly simplify the instructions and make things easier all around.
> 
> So without further delay, I present Sonja>
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tab on the bottom of her skate is where her stand will connect to her. You will see that later on as things progress.
> 
> It is greatly satisfying to be able to spend the evenings working on these. Painting is very relaxing for me and it is a nice way to get back into the swing of painting. I hope the pond pieces progress rather quickly. I want to have them done in a month or so in order to have some time to do other painting for gifts and such. I also need to start thinking about a box to present the skating set in. That has been something I have been thinking about for some time. Building a box is not easy for me here with only a scroll saw and drill press at hand. I will have to see what I can come up with to make a nice presentation for these pieces when I give them, and also for my own set. I don't want them just tossed in a shoe box.
> 
> So its Friday already and the week is closing out again. I hear school is back on for some already and I can tell here that summer is nearly over. I do look back on it as one of my best in many years. Not only was it quite productive, but very peaceful too. What more could I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila,

I love the painting you've done with these figures. I'm not that good at Painting. I taken Art in School LONG Ago and didn't do too bad in it. But painting is another story.

The problem I have is Shading colors, blending etc. So Painting isn't in my blood!

Great Job

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Skating Figure Complete - Meet "Sonja"*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for tying up loose ends. It seemed that about half the day was writing to customers and answering emails. I enjoy that part of the job though, because it really lets me get to know my customers a little better. I also get to see some of the wonderful work they do.
> 
> I also have some personal correspondences to keep up with. I have one friend in particular who wrote me yesterday. She is a friend from high school, but we became friends more so when I kids were babies. We both still lived in the neighborhood where we grew up and had a lot of fun when they children were small. Her family was notorious for having the most incredible parties, as they were all filled with fun and mischief. I have many, many fond memories of holidays and times spent with her entire family and so does my son. I had recently reconnected with her on Facebook and now she lives in Wisconsin and works with special ed kids (which suits her perfectly because she was always so wonderful with children) and she travels all around the country. I enjoy seeing her pictures of each place she visits through her work and it is a fun way to keep in touch. I am glad she took the time to write me a note to check in and see how things were going. I want to be sure to return the note too and will take the time to do so today.
> 
> Keeping up with people takes time. It seems like it needs to be a conscious effort to do so. There was a time for a couple of years when I first moved to Canada where I didn't make the time to do so except with a very few people and I truly regret it. I love hearing the stories and seeing pictures of what everyone is up to. I am glad we have things like Facebook to keep connected with others in our lives. It is nice to go there once in a while and scan the statuses to see what everyone is up to. Even if I don't comment on everything, it still makes us part of each others lives.
> 
> I must admit that since coming to LJ's I haven't been on facebook as much. After all, there are only so many hours in the day. I like keeping up with the new friendships here too and see the wonderful work that everyone does and also learn things. It is a nice way to network with others and is a great source of inspiration. But you all know that.
> 
> I also mapped out and began drawing the next candle tray project. Although I didn't finish the drawing, I am well on my way and hopefully I will finish it today. Who knows? I may even get some cutting in today. I like the fact that I am on a good roll with the projects, and that they are being so well-received. The only negative that I hear from others is that they think that the recent projects may be a bit difficult. I guess I have to watch a bit because I really want and need them to sell and I don't want people to be afraid of them. I always go with my saying of "one hole at a time" which is so true, but somehow I don't think others see it that way. They are selling nicely though, and even though the only place they are available so far is on my site it will be interesting to see how well they do with the wholesalers. The wholesale catalog goes in the mail August 30th though so it won't be until the second week in October until I see if there is good results. In the mean time, I just need to keep on working on them so I will be ready with more designs for the next catalogs if they do well. So far everything indicates they will.
> 
> I also took the evening to work on painting the skating pond figures. As I look at the many pieces, I have decided that I have a need to name the figures. There are several 'boy skaters' and 'girl skaters' and I want to be able to distinguish one from the other. Naming them may seem silly to some, but I think this will greatly simplify the instructions and make things easier all around.
> 
> So without further delay, I present Sonja>
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tab on the bottom of her skate is where her stand will connect to her. You will see that later on as things progress.
> 
> It is greatly satisfying to be able to spend the evenings working on these. Painting is very relaxing for me and it is a nice way to get back into the swing of painting. I hope the pond pieces progress rather quickly. I want to have them done in a month or so in order to have some time to do other painting for gifts and such. I also need to start thinking about a box to present the skating set in. That has been something I have been thinking about for some time. Building a box is not easy for me here with only a scroll saw and drill press at hand. I will have to see what I can come up with to make a nice presentation for these pieces when I give them, and also for my own set. I don't want them just tossed in a shoe box.
> 
> So its Friday already and the week is closing out again. I hear school is back on for some already and I can tell here that summer is nearly over. I do look back on it as one of my best in many years. Not only was it quite productive, but very peaceful too. What more could I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi Handi:
I love to paint as well as woodworking. I have a gallery on my site at this link if you want to see some of my paintings:

My Art Gallery

This type of painting that I am using for this set is the type that can be reproduced quite easily. It doesn't take much shading and highlighting to look good and most pieces consist of a base coat, shade and highlight. I think anyone can paint like this. 

I am really glad you are enjoying the set. Almost done!

Sheila


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Skating Figure Complete - Meet "Sonja"*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for tying up loose ends. It seemed that about half the day was writing to customers and answering emails. I enjoy that part of the job though, because it really lets me get to know my customers a little better. I also get to see some of the wonderful work they do.
> 
> I also have some personal correspondences to keep up with. I have one friend in particular who wrote me yesterday. She is a friend from high school, but we became friends more so when I kids were babies. We both still lived in the neighborhood where we grew up and had a lot of fun when they children were small. Her family was notorious for having the most incredible parties, as they were all filled with fun and mischief. I have many, many fond memories of holidays and times spent with her entire family and so does my son. I had recently reconnected with her on Facebook and now she lives in Wisconsin and works with special ed kids (which suits her perfectly because she was always so wonderful with children) and she travels all around the country. I enjoy seeing her pictures of each place she visits through her work and it is a fun way to keep in touch. I am glad she took the time to write me a note to check in and see how things were going. I want to be sure to return the note too and will take the time to do so today.
> 
> Keeping up with people takes time. It seems like it needs to be a conscious effort to do so. There was a time for a couple of years when I first moved to Canada where I didn't make the time to do so except with a very few people and I truly regret it. I love hearing the stories and seeing pictures of what everyone is up to. I am glad we have things like Facebook to keep connected with others in our lives. It is nice to go there once in a while and scan the statuses to see what everyone is up to. Even if I don't comment on everything, it still makes us part of each others lives.
> 
> I must admit that since coming to LJ's I haven't been on facebook as much. After all, there are only so many hours in the day. I like keeping up with the new friendships here too and see the wonderful work that everyone does and also learn things. It is a nice way to network with others and is a great source of inspiration. But you all know that.
> 
> I also mapped out and began drawing the next candle tray project. Although I didn't finish the drawing, I am well on my way and hopefully I will finish it today. Who knows? I may even get some cutting in today. I like the fact that I am on a good roll with the projects, and that they are being so well-received. The only negative that I hear from others is that they think that the recent projects may be a bit difficult. I guess I have to watch a bit because I really want and need them to sell and I don't want people to be afraid of them. I always go with my saying of "one hole at a time" which is so true, but somehow I don't think others see it that way. They are selling nicely though, and even though the only place they are available so far is on my site it will be interesting to see how well they do with the wholesalers. The wholesale catalog goes in the mail August 30th though so it won't be until the second week in October until I see if there is good results. In the mean time, I just need to keep on working on them so I will be ready with more designs for the next catalogs if they do well. So far everything indicates they will.
> 
> I also took the evening to work on painting the skating pond figures. As I look at the many pieces, I have decided that I have a need to name the figures. There are several 'boy skaters' and 'girl skaters' and I want to be able to distinguish one from the other. Naming them may seem silly to some, but I think this will greatly simplify the instructions and make things easier all around.
> 
> So without further delay, I present Sonja>
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tab on the bottom of her skate is where her stand will connect to her. You will see that later on as things progress.
> 
> It is greatly satisfying to be able to spend the evenings working on these. Painting is very relaxing for me and it is a nice way to get back into the swing of painting. I hope the pond pieces progress rather quickly. I want to have them done in a month or so in order to have some time to do other painting for gifts and such. I also need to start thinking about a box to present the skating set in. That has been something I have been thinking about for some time. Building a box is not easy for me here with only a scroll saw and drill press at hand. I will have to see what I can come up with to make a nice presentation for these pieces when I give them, and also for my own set. I don't want them just tossed in a shoe box.
> 
> So its Friday already and the week is closing out again. I hear school is back on for some already and I can tell here that summer is nearly over. I do look back on it as one of my best in many years. Not only was it quite productive, but very peaceful too. What more could I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila,

I really Like the eagles and the wolves.

As an Indian Culture Lover and part of my Blood, these are very nice. my Ole Lady loves wolves, I like them both.

Nice work.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *

How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)

I want a 48 hour day.

I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.

It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.

When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.

For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.

After all, life is just too short.

With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Simple (simplistic) solution. Write a list of everything you have to do in order of priority, with time estimates at the side. Add up the times from the top downwards and draw a line across when you reach your daily limit. Tear off the bottom, screw it up and throw it away. Some times you have to be black and white about things.
Now you have a manageable day in front of you.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


set it at cruise control and let off the brake….....me i feel like staying in bed all day maybe that feeling will go away after i sleep more…....sometimes its just best to leave some things unsaid…......bob


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Sheila, I am glad that I am retired so I don't have any set schedules except for what my wife sets for me.  I can sympathize with you and lend you my shoulder! I can see where you are coming from in your self set schedules and needs (maybe not entirely self set) to accomplish things. Martyn gave pretty good advice. We all like to meet and exceed our "set goals" but I would say most of us (?) routinely do not, after all we are not robots. Just take comfort in what you can do and in what you do get accomplished. The phrase " The hurrier I go, the behinder I get" really does apply in many cases because when you work so fast you tend to make mistakes and have to do it over so slow down a bit and do it right the first time and you get far more accomplished! I have found this to be true when I was working as a welder! I get far more done when I take time to do accurate measurements and check my work frequently before welding up my projects. Also, could be I'm talking through my hat where it applies to you. Good luck and best wishes in your endeavors.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


I understand what you are saying and hope that my recent requests have not added any extra pressure. I love your work and the requests I made are not needed any time soon. I wanted to see what you could do with them. Please put them on the back burner as I also have plenty to keep me busy right now. Take time to smell the roses and enjoy this life-we only go through it one time. tom


----------



## mmh

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Hey, you're right, life IS short and we have a limited time use here. So I can understand your need and want to accomplish everything on your list, and also the items you've yet to list, but that just won't happen if you're the creative and inquirying person you have shown us to be. A little down time is OK. I'm sure you won't slack off very often, so don't feel guilty about a day off. Enjoy your endulgence and then pop-up like toast when you're ready. Your body may be telling you that it's just had enough of this Popping Toast Syndrome and wants a small vacation.

Also, in note of this forum, as I do really love the LJ website and the wonderful array of members, but if people request information from you about your work, you're not obligated. If you don't have the time and energy to follow up on these requests, that's OK. You don't owe anyone but yourself and a paying client the time and energy. For some reason people think they can freely ask for FREE advice and this may be an innocent inquiry, but they don't realize how much time and energy that can cost the recipient of these requests. Just ignore them or kindly reply that you don't have the resources to assist in a detailed manner. They will just have to understand and figure things out, as that's what you invested in yourself to do.

Just keep up your health and your creative efforts and enjoy life. The world will still be spinning in circles no matter what you do or don't do!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Thanks, guys! I appreciate the advice. It is about 2:30 my time and I have my house somewhat in order and did the grocery shopping and I made some progress on the list I did make today. Putting a limit on the time per day is a good thing - especially on days like today when I am feeling overwhelmed. There are no such things as 'full days off' for me and that is just part of what I do. (my choice!) Limiting the hours is a good check so I can goof off a little and not feel bad about it.

I plan on working the rest of the afternoon, then making cheese and bacon stuffed jalapeno's and home made beef enchilada's for diner. (comfort food!) Tonight I am going to paint on what I want to paint on with some good shows or movies in the background. Tomorrow I will get up and pick up where I left off and see where that gets me. 

I find I am better with a plan. Sometimes a few things come at me at once and my brain can't organize everything into neat little compartments quick enough and I get anxious. I am better at recognizing this and taking a breath and talking to my friends, as it helps me put things back into perspective.

Thanks all so much for your input. It really does help! 

Sheila


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Sheila, you sound JUST like me! I am also now checking out all the clever advice given above.

PS. If you ever find the secret to that 48 hr day, please let me know too….


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Back in 1986 I met and worked with a Canadian, called Gligo, on a computer training course in silicon valley. On one particular day we finished our work in double quick time. After lunch I wanted to go back to the training centre to do more. He convinced me to goof off. We had a great afternoon and went back the next day refreshed. I learnt something that day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


It seems that anytime I think I'm caught up, someone or something will remind of the two or three things I forgot I was supposed to do or places I was supposed to be. Since I forget what day of the week it is most days, I am at least lucky to have such a patient wife to try to keep me on schedule. Now if I'd judt learn to listen to her I'd be set.
I quite worrying about what needs to be done long long ago. I take care of the things my wife and kids need first. After that, I do one thing at a time and only one thing at a time. For example, if I'm on a project. I don't care what else comes through my shop doors. Nothing else gets started on until that project is done. Then I always do a good shop cleaning, put all my tools in their proper place, since I have everything everywhere during projects, and then I'll start on the next one. I found through experience that if I take on more than one thing at a time, I get overwhelmed, lose interest in any of it and then I have a hard time finishing any of the projects. One step at a time gets me to the finish line. 
Sheila, I know you like it busy busy busy, but you have to slow down now and then, if you don't like the roses, like me, stop and taste the coffee. Sit back sometime and see the beauty in the world. I'm not saying take whole days off. I'm just saying, if it helps, step outside and watch a cloud or too go by. Get bacdk into focus. It works for me. 
There are times that I feel I just can't keep up with the flow of everyday life. There is a trick that puts me back into perspective though. When I get that way, I lock the shop up. Not for a long time, just long enough to go spend a few needed moments with my loving wife or to watch my kids. All this helps me remember a very important point. That point is that I do this type of stuff because I enjoy it. If I let too much stuff overwhelm me, then I will get to where I don't enjoy it. If I can't enjoy it, then what's the point?

When all else fails, everything gets put on hold and I take a day of fishing.


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


A LIST of the IMPORTANT, MUST DO THINGS, is my best way of dealing with what HAS to get done. Sometimes it's all to easy to get sidetracked by "Other Stuff". It's usually in my Shirt Pocket or sitting beside the Computer.

In RED on Top …MUST DO! When something gets done, I stroke it out with a Fat Red Marker, usually followed by a YES!! I'm a Huge Believer in the Power of the Sub-Conscious Mind. I Definetely think it's at work when I do that. You just Rewarded Yourself and that Sticks!

Of course William's "When all else Fails …Go FISHING!" ain't on my List…BUT! I could handle that TOTALLY Necessary Diversion!!

By the way on another Post somewhere the Site "Woodworker.com" was recommended so I had a Look See and amongst other GREAT Items, in the "Plans" Section I saw a Fretwork, Old Time Fire Engine with a Clock.What A Beauty! BANG! Gotta get this to Sheila! It's 14-1/2"x5-1/4"x18", Plan #123-869 at $12.69.

I downloaded the Pic, Cleaned it up, got it into Photobucket and with any luck it should be below (Didn't know how else to do it). NO! Not Now! It's a "Whenever Project" IF you like it.



CHEERS: Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Balance (sigh!) Again *
> 
> How quickly things can sneak up on us! There are times that I wonder if it is something I do to myself, or is it just life's way of keeping us on our toes. I guess when I find the true answer to that, I will be well on my way to having "all the answers". (That was a joke - not an arrogant comment. I know that sometimes when I write things, my subtle sarcasm can get lost in the print)
> 
> I want a 48 hour day.
> 
> I guess the realist in me knows that that isn't going to happen so I had better come up with a way to fit everything in comfortably. The problem is that I just don't know how to do that sometimes.
> 
> It seems as if all of a sudden, things kind of crept up on me and there is a long list of unfinished things that I have to do and many of them need to be done soon. Looking at them all in one place is simply overwhelming. But juggling them and looking at them individually is chaotic and confusing and much worse. I worked on putting packets together most of yesterday, along with trying to catch up on my correspondences to customers and friends, yet it seemed like I accomplished so little.
> 
> When I reevaluate in my mind what I did finish and accomplish, the list was something that would be impressive to most. Yet I felt like I accomplished little and the list of things that still had to be done was longer. I woke up this morning at my usual 6am and the sun was just starting to rise. Instead of popping out of bed like toast, as I always do, I thought of the many tasks and rolled over until 7:30 and slept. That isn't my usual behavior and I can't imagine it being good. I usually face challenges with vigor and a smile, but I am feeling quite overwhelmed and I had the need to put off starting the day for another hour or so. It just isn't like me.
> 
> For that reason, I am going to be brief here. I guess the only thing I can do to make things better is face my dragons. I am going to make a list of things I have to do and prioritize them in order of importance and systematically go down that list one by one and check them off. I need to limit my time on working on them and not do so until all hours of the night and take some time for my own relaxation and pleasure so that I don't feel this way again tomorrow. Perhaps in a day or so things will get caught up.
> 
> After all, life is just too short.
> 
> With writing this plan down, I am already beginning to feel better. So I will let this go and get down to business. I hope you all have as productive of a day as you wish. For the others, enjoy your time to relax. Happy Saturday!


Wow! That is really incredible, Rick!

I really want to thank you all for the friendly advice and support. It really means a lot to me and I am sure it helps a lot of others who read this who are in similar circumstances. Sometimes we just need a little encouragement when we feel overwhelmed and we need to hear that everything isn't "do or die". There is always a way if we look at things with a little cooler head. It helps to have an outside perspective sometimes.

I really appreciate you all very much as both colleagues and as friends.

Thank you! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Good Ideas From You All*

I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.

The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.

I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.

I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.

Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.

Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.

I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.

One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.

I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.

Here are a couple of pictures for you:


From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments


From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments

(Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)

They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.

I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.

Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends. 

I hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Scrollgirl, you always have some good advice and you are very creative. I believe that if I had half of your energy and organizational skills I would get at least three times as much done in a day. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Bunch of lovely Woodflakes, I started to say snow but changed it to wood as being more appropriate. These would make any white tree stand out! You do have talent/skill for designing.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Sheila, you're welcome. Its good to hear that you are on top of things and not visa versa.

The snowflake patterns particularly appeal. The top one looks like its exploding with life.

I seem to have something about six sided figures recently. Must be the cutting board work, or is that a symptom?


----------



## mmh

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Your snowflakes are beautiful! Have you made any using figured maple or other light colored wood? The soft fiddleback maple may be easy to work with. The beads add a lovely touch too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


I think that would be awesome to use the figured wood! We are going to Halifax one more time before the winter sets in (hopefully soon) and get one more load of wood to keep us going. With all the stuff we just stockpiled, I now feel that I can get some smaller pieces of the really cool stuff. The maple you are describing sounds as if it will be beautiful! I usually use light woods for ornaments, but for some reason, I wanted these snowflakes to look 'different'. I thought the dark walnut would show off the silver beads well and I wasn't disappointed. I am also going to hit some craft stores when in Halifax and see what other embellishments I could find. I would think some turquoise or even sapphire blue crystal beads would look lovely on some light maple, wouldn't you?

So much fun to be had!!! 

And @ Martyn - The top one is my favorite! That is why I chose that picture here.  I know what you mean about six sided figures. It is a silly thing, but few things irritate me more than seeing snowflakes with 8 sides, as many are shown. It is a pet peeve I have - there are no eight sided snowflakes! The crystals that form them are six sided. Don't those people know that????? (/rant)

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


very nice


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good Ideas From You All*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking all who gave me their tips and advice on how they stay on top of things. Sometimes I think that we are so close to our own situations that we can't see things clearly - especially when we are in an overwhelmed state of mind.
> 
> The first thing I did was make a list of what needed to be done. Look the beast(s) in the eyes, if you will. I am a "list" person to begin with, but sometimes when I get caught up and everything is going according to plan, I get this feeling that I no longer need to have a list. This, I see, is a foolish thing for me to do. More so than not, it is the beginning of losing control of things again and falling into a state of disarray.
> 
> I believe most of my anxiety comes from worrying that I am forgetting something. With a list at hand, it immediately alleviates that worry and it is simply a matter of ticking things off as they are completed. This alone gives me a great deal of satisfaction. Even the small tasks, such as returning a phone call or email can be extremely satisfying to cross off.
> 
> I also like the idea of setting a particular cut off time for the day. It doesn't mean that I have to follow it. If the time arrives and I am on a roll or still feel like working, there is no reason I can't continue. But it gives me an end point of my work day so that when I am feeling tired and things are hectic, I have a definite time to look forward to when I can assign myself a different self-rewarding task - such as a round of Scrabble with my friend in Chicago or just reading posts from others here on LJ's. Or painting.
> 
> Just knowing that there is a finish point for the day can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Yesterday I did the most important tasks first. That also alleviated much of the anxiety I was experiencing. By the time dinner rolled around, I was able to finish up the task I was working on and feel a good sense of accomplishment for the day. I made a wonderful dinner for myself which got me away from the computer and moving around a bit as I do love to cook, and after dinner took my daily walk and collected some additional blackberries (the first batch was all gone). This time I only picked for a few minutes, but there were far more ripe ones and they were much sweeter this time around. I got plenty for my morning cereal and plan to go back for more soon (insect repellent in tow - and properly dressed) and get a good supply so I can freeze them to enjoy over the winter.
> 
> I then spent the remainder of the evening painting on my skaters (guilt free, I may add). It turned out to be a pretty good day. The list is here this morning, but not nearly so long and the most urgent items have already been done. Yes, the simplest of plans does work.
> 
> One of the tasks I worked on yesterday was getting some of the items that were published in the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts into pattern packet form so I can sell them on my site and to the wholesalers. As I said previously, I can't sell anything in the magazine that I designed until the issue has be 'out there' on the stand for at least a short while. It is now in print and in the hands of many of my customers (although I haven't received my copy yet) so I will be able to post things on the new site update next week.
> 
> I designed these items in March, so it has been a while since I have thought about them. It feels good to have some new things to add that I already put most of the work into. One of the patterns I finish was a set of 10 embellished Snowflake Ornaments. I had to photograph them yesterday and yes, they are made of walnut to show off the silver beads and crystal I used for embellishments. They are on the line of the trees that I had shown earlier and when unpacking them from the box, I remembered just how much I liked them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures for you:
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> 
> From SLD324 Ten Embellished Snowflake Ornaments
> 
> (Again, if you click on the title, you can see all ten of them in my album)
> 
> They are fun and friendly little ornaments, and a great way to introduce yourself to the scroll saw if you haven't had much experience with it. I had four designs of mine and my partner's in that issue of the magazine, so I will be finishing the other packets today. That will be a great deal off of my list that I was concerned about.
> 
> I have a couple of patterns in the works that I need to finish drawing on from last week, but with this other stuff out of the way, I should be able to clear my head enough to continue and finish a couple of new things by the site update next week. Having a plan really does make things feel a lot better.
> 
> Thank you again to all who gave suggestions. It is great to be able to talk things out here among friends.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


Sheila,

I really love them Snowflake Ornaments. Very nice work

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Implementing Some Good Advice*

Things seem to be getting back to normal. The toaster is back to popping and at precisely 6:08 this morning I popped out of bed like normal. It was still quite dark out (as it will be from now on in the mornings I assume) but I was pleased that I seemed to be back on schedule.

I never was one for an alarm clock, and I only used one at times when I absolutely, positively needed to get up by a certain time. When I worked outside the home or needed to get the kids to school I used one, but I rarely needed it. Usually I woke a couple minutes before it went off, which spared me from the annoyance of a startling sound. When I had one that turned on the radio, I was able to keep the volume all the way down, as the small 'click' that it made as it went past its point where it was set was enough to get me up. I guess I fall easily into habits.

It seems the talk lately from many of my friends revolves around returning to school. Either their kids or even several adults are that I know. One friend in particular is going to attend a design school which is several hours away from her home. She showed pictures on Facebook of her studio apartment which is where she will be staying while attending. I have a great deal of admiration for her (and I admit, a little bit of envy) because she had taken care of her grand children over the summer and is spending the time concentrating on her life and doing what she loves. That is wonderful, I think.

My best friend from Chicago area whom I have know since we were 13 went back to school after raising five children and got her degree as a pharmacist early this year. She had spent her entire adult life dedicated to her children, who all turned out very well. (Her oldest daughter just had her first child, after earning a master's degree in psychology and working with troubled teens for a couple of years.) Her youngest children are still in high school. But it was great to see her do something for herself after giving so much to others all those years. I am really proud of her.

I always loved school and learning. About ten years ago I re-enrolled in some community college courses for drawing and art. Even at that time, I was a bit older than the average college student, but I found a couple of others in my age bracket and I thoroughly enjoyed the classes. Unfortunately, it was at a time in my life when I was again out on my own and I needed to concentrate on supporting myself and had to stop taking courses. I couldn't help but wish I had the same desire and ambition when I was really in high school and university for the first time when I was younger. My priorities were quite different then, however. "Youth is wasted on the young" they say. I can see how 'they' came up with that.

Unfortunately, where I live now, going to school is pretty much out of the question. The nearest community college is quite far away and it would be impossible for me to attend. I am still kind of working to survive here too so that needs to take priority. I never totally rule out going back though. Who knows where my life will lead me? It is something nice to dream about, anyway.

As for yesterday, I pushed the pile a bit and checked another couple of things off the list. I did do it at quite a relaxed pace, though. It was a perfect day - warm, but with a cool breeze and instead of the regular two kilometer walk around the river, we took a major hike in the other direction into the woods. It was quite an adventure, as it is quite hilly up there and the trails are barely distinguishable at certain points. This was a 'survivor man' type of hike and at one point we took a wrong turn and wound up in the middle of well, nowhere. We knew we had to come out to a road somewhere, but it could very possibly be many kilometers of thick woods before doing so. We finally back tracked and found the original path we were on next to the river and were able to follow it to the other mill which was about three kilometers the other direction from where we lived.

We were happy to finally find the road, however and followed it back home. I was surprised that we were gone a couple of hours and was absolutely famished when we got back. It was a fun adventure though and quite beautiful and I saw several frogs and mushrooms of different species and things of interest. I wish I would have taken my camera. I promise I will another time, as I am sure it will be stunning in the autumn when the leaves are going to be brilliant with color.

I spent the rest of the afternoon catching up on my correspondence and I am happy to say that I went to bed with only a couple of unanswered emails in my mail box. I was getting far behind in that and it was really one of the points that was bothering me. I love keeping up with customers and friends and try to really keep it a high priority. I try to always answer everyone as personally as I can, but I do admit that it sometimes escapes me as to how I know them. I try to associate which projects they do with each of them, and that helps, but there are times when I can't place a person and that really gets to me. I guess that is part of a growing business. I just try to do my best.

I was planning to spend the evening painting, but instead decided to watch a movie and really watch it. It has been quite a while since I have done that so it felt strange not to be multi-tasking, but it also felt kind of nice. I wouldn't want to do it all the time though, as painting in itself is quite relaxing for me and also quite rewarding. I never really look upon it as a chore.

So you see, I not only read your suggestions, but I implemented many of them too. This may sound strange to many of you, but it is rare that I spend time like this (guilt free). I do feel pretty good this morning and I am really raring to go on the remaining things on my list. Perhaps it is really good to take a day and not worry about work for a change. Everyone was right. It is still here for me to do today. But now I can approach it feeling refreshed and it will be far more enjoyable.

With all that said, it is time for me to hit the shower. One of the best rewards of getting up when it is still dark out is being able to witness the beautiful sunrise we often have here. This morning was no exception, as it was pink and purple and lit up the entire sky. If that isn't enough to get you moving and appreciate things around you, I don't know what is.

I hope everyone has a great and productive day.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Implementing Some Good Advice*
> 
> Things seem to be getting back to normal. The toaster is back to popping and at precisely 6:08 this morning I popped out of bed like normal. It was still quite dark out (as it will be from now on in the mornings I assume) but I was pleased that I seemed to be back on schedule.
> 
> I never was one for an alarm clock, and I only used one at times when I absolutely, positively needed to get up by a certain time. When I worked outside the home or needed to get the kids to school I used one, but I rarely needed it. Usually I woke a couple minutes before it went off, which spared me from the annoyance of a startling sound. When I had one that turned on the radio, I was able to keep the volume all the way down, as the small 'click' that it made as it went past its point where it was set was enough to get me up. I guess I fall easily into habits.
> 
> It seems the talk lately from many of my friends revolves around returning to school. Either their kids or even several adults are that I know. One friend in particular is going to attend a design school which is several hours away from her home. She showed pictures on Facebook of her studio apartment which is where she will be staying while attending. I have a great deal of admiration for her (and I admit, a little bit of envy) because she had taken care of her grand children over the summer and is spending the time concentrating on her life and doing what she loves. That is wonderful, I think.
> 
> My best friend from Chicago area whom I have know since we were 13 went back to school after raising five children and got her degree as a pharmacist early this year. She had spent her entire adult life dedicated to her children, who all turned out very well. (Her oldest daughter just had her first child, after earning a master's degree in psychology and working with troubled teens for a couple of years.) Her youngest children are still in high school. But it was great to see her do something for herself after giving so much to others all those years. I am really proud of her.
> 
> I always loved school and learning. About ten years ago I re-enrolled in some community college courses for drawing and art. Even at that time, I was a bit older than the average college student, but I found a couple of others in my age bracket and I thoroughly enjoyed the classes. Unfortunately, it was at a time in my life when I was again out on my own and I needed to concentrate on supporting myself and had to stop taking courses. I couldn't help but wish I had the same desire and ambition when I was really in high school and university for the first time when I was younger. My priorities were quite different then, however. "Youth is wasted on the young" they say. I can see how 'they' came up with that.
> 
> Unfortunately, where I live now, going to school is pretty much out of the question. The nearest community college is quite far away and it would be impossible for me to attend. I am still kind of working to survive here too so that needs to take priority. I never totally rule out going back though. Who knows where my life will lead me? It is something nice to dream about, anyway.
> 
> As for yesterday, I pushed the pile a bit and checked another couple of things off the list. I did do it at quite a relaxed pace, though. It was a perfect day - warm, but with a cool breeze and instead of the regular two kilometer walk around the river, we took a major hike in the other direction into the woods. It was quite an adventure, as it is quite hilly up there and the trails are barely distinguishable at certain points. This was a 'survivor man' type of hike and at one point we took a wrong turn and wound up in the middle of well, nowhere. We knew we had to come out to a road somewhere, but it could very possibly be many kilometers of thick woods before doing so. We finally back tracked and found the original path we were on next to the river and were able to follow it to the other mill which was about three kilometers the other direction from where we lived.
> 
> We were happy to finally find the road, however and followed it back home. I was surprised that we were gone a couple of hours and was absolutely famished when we got back. It was a fun adventure though and quite beautiful and I saw several frogs and mushrooms of different species and things of interest. I wish I would have taken my camera. I promise I will another time, as I am sure it will be stunning in the autumn when the leaves are going to be brilliant with color.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon catching up on my correspondence and I am happy to say that I went to bed with only a couple of unanswered emails in my mail box. I was getting far behind in that and it was really one of the points that was bothering me. I love keeping up with customers and friends and try to really keep it a high priority. I try to always answer everyone as personally as I can, but I do admit that it sometimes escapes me as to how I know them. I try to associate which projects they do with each of them, and that helps, but there are times when I can't place a person and that really gets to me. I guess that is part of a growing business. I just try to do my best.
> 
> I was planning to spend the evening painting, but instead decided to watch a movie and really watch it. It has been quite a while since I have done that so it felt strange not to be multi-tasking, but it also felt kind of nice. I wouldn't want to do it all the time though, as painting in itself is quite relaxing for me and also quite rewarding. I never really look upon it as a chore.
> 
> So you see, I not only read your suggestions, but I implemented many of them too. This may sound strange to many of you, but it is rare that I spend time like this (guilt free). I do feel pretty good this morning and I am really raring to go on the remaining things on my list. Perhaps it is really good to take a day and not worry about work for a change. Everyone was right. It is still here for me to do today. But now I can approach it feeling refreshed and it will be far more enjoyable.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to hit the shower. One of the best rewards of getting up when it is still dark out is being able to witness the beautiful sunrise we often have here. This morning was no exception, as it was pink and purple and lit up the entire sky. If that isn't enough to get you moving and appreciate things around you, I don't know what is.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day.


great to heare you enjoyed relaxing so much ,that you feel fresh again 

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Implementing Some Good Advice*
> 
> Things seem to be getting back to normal. The toaster is back to popping and at precisely 6:08 this morning I popped out of bed like normal. It was still quite dark out (as it will be from now on in the mornings I assume) but I was pleased that I seemed to be back on schedule.
> 
> I never was one for an alarm clock, and I only used one at times when I absolutely, positively needed to get up by a certain time. When I worked outside the home or needed to get the kids to school I used one, but I rarely needed it. Usually I woke a couple minutes before it went off, which spared me from the annoyance of a startling sound. When I had one that turned on the radio, I was able to keep the volume all the way down, as the small 'click' that it made as it went past its point where it was set was enough to get me up. I guess I fall easily into habits.
> 
> It seems the talk lately from many of my friends revolves around returning to school. Either their kids or even several adults are that I know. One friend in particular is going to attend a design school which is several hours away from her home. She showed pictures on Facebook of her studio apartment which is where she will be staying while attending. I have a great deal of admiration for her (and I admit, a little bit of envy) because she had taken care of her grand children over the summer and is spending the time concentrating on her life and doing what she loves. That is wonderful, I think.
> 
> My best friend from Chicago area whom I have know since we were 13 went back to school after raising five children and got her degree as a pharmacist early this year. She had spent her entire adult life dedicated to her children, who all turned out very well. (Her oldest daughter just had her first child, after earning a master's degree in psychology and working with troubled teens for a couple of years.) Her youngest children are still in high school. But it was great to see her do something for herself after giving so much to others all those years. I am really proud of her.
> 
> I always loved school and learning. About ten years ago I re-enrolled in some community college courses for drawing and art. Even at that time, I was a bit older than the average college student, but I found a couple of others in my age bracket and I thoroughly enjoyed the classes. Unfortunately, it was at a time in my life when I was again out on my own and I needed to concentrate on supporting myself and had to stop taking courses. I couldn't help but wish I had the same desire and ambition when I was really in high school and university for the first time when I was younger. My priorities were quite different then, however. "Youth is wasted on the young" they say. I can see how 'they' came up with that.
> 
> Unfortunately, where I live now, going to school is pretty much out of the question. The nearest community college is quite far away and it would be impossible for me to attend. I am still kind of working to survive here too so that needs to take priority. I never totally rule out going back though. Who knows where my life will lead me? It is something nice to dream about, anyway.
> 
> As for yesterday, I pushed the pile a bit and checked another couple of things off the list. I did do it at quite a relaxed pace, though. It was a perfect day - warm, but with a cool breeze and instead of the regular two kilometer walk around the river, we took a major hike in the other direction into the woods. It was quite an adventure, as it is quite hilly up there and the trails are barely distinguishable at certain points. This was a 'survivor man' type of hike and at one point we took a wrong turn and wound up in the middle of well, nowhere. We knew we had to come out to a road somewhere, but it could very possibly be many kilometers of thick woods before doing so. We finally back tracked and found the original path we were on next to the river and were able to follow it to the other mill which was about three kilometers the other direction from where we lived.
> 
> We were happy to finally find the road, however and followed it back home. I was surprised that we were gone a couple of hours and was absolutely famished when we got back. It was a fun adventure though and quite beautiful and I saw several frogs and mushrooms of different species and things of interest. I wish I would have taken my camera. I promise I will another time, as I am sure it will be stunning in the autumn when the leaves are going to be brilliant with color.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon catching up on my correspondence and I am happy to say that I went to bed with only a couple of unanswered emails in my mail box. I was getting far behind in that and it was really one of the points that was bothering me. I love keeping up with customers and friends and try to really keep it a high priority. I try to always answer everyone as personally as I can, but I do admit that it sometimes escapes me as to how I know them. I try to associate which projects they do with each of them, and that helps, but there are times when I can't place a person and that really gets to me. I guess that is part of a growing business. I just try to do my best.
> 
> I was planning to spend the evening painting, but instead decided to watch a movie and really watch it. It has been quite a while since I have done that so it felt strange not to be multi-tasking, but it also felt kind of nice. I wouldn't want to do it all the time though, as painting in itself is quite relaxing for me and also quite rewarding. I never really look upon it as a chore.
> 
> So you see, I not only read your suggestions, but I implemented many of them too. This may sound strange to many of you, but it is rare that I spend time like this (guilt free). I do feel pretty good this morning and I am really raring to go on the remaining things on my list. Perhaps it is really good to take a day and not worry about work for a change. Everyone was right. It is still here for me to do today. But now I can approach it feeling refreshed and it will be far more enjoyable.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to hit the shower. One of the best rewards of getting up when it is still dark out is being able to witness the beautiful sunrise we often have here. This morning was no exception, as it was pink and purple and lit up the entire sky. If that isn't enough to get you moving and appreciate things around you, I don't know what is.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day.


I'm glad to hear you took some time to just relax. We all have to do that sometimes. Maybe I need to watch a good movie. I haven't seen an entire movie or even a full TV show in months. When I want to watch shows or movies I can usually rationalize that I have too much else to do. We all need a break sometimes though to get us back centered. I'm happy for you though. It sounds like you feel much better than you were a few days ago.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Implementing Some Good Advice*
> 
> Things seem to be getting back to normal. The toaster is back to popping and at precisely 6:08 this morning I popped out of bed like normal. It was still quite dark out (as it will be from now on in the mornings I assume) but I was pleased that I seemed to be back on schedule.
> 
> I never was one for an alarm clock, and I only used one at times when I absolutely, positively needed to get up by a certain time. When I worked outside the home or needed to get the kids to school I used one, but I rarely needed it. Usually I woke a couple minutes before it went off, which spared me from the annoyance of a startling sound. When I had one that turned on the radio, I was able to keep the volume all the way down, as the small 'click' that it made as it went past its point where it was set was enough to get me up. I guess I fall easily into habits.
> 
> It seems the talk lately from many of my friends revolves around returning to school. Either their kids or even several adults are that I know. One friend in particular is going to attend a design school which is several hours away from her home. She showed pictures on Facebook of her studio apartment which is where she will be staying while attending. I have a great deal of admiration for her (and I admit, a little bit of envy) because she had taken care of her grand children over the summer and is spending the time concentrating on her life and doing what she loves. That is wonderful, I think.
> 
> My best friend from Chicago area whom I have know since we were 13 went back to school after raising five children and got her degree as a pharmacist early this year. She had spent her entire adult life dedicated to her children, who all turned out very well. (Her oldest daughter just had her first child, after earning a master's degree in psychology and working with troubled teens for a couple of years.) Her youngest children are still in high school. But it was great to see her do something for herself after giving so much to others all those years. I am really proud of her.
> 
> I always loved school and learning. About ten years ago I re-enrolled in some community college courses for drawing and art. Even at that time, I was a bit older than the average college student, but I found a couple of others in my age bracket and I thoroughly enjoyed the classes. Unfortunately, it was at a time in my life when I was again out on my own and I needed to concentrate on supporting myself and had to stop taking courses. I couldn't help but wish I had the same desire and ambition when I was really in high school and university for the first time when I was younger. My priorities were quite different then, however. "Youth is wasted on the young" they say. I can see how 'they' came up with that.
> 
> Unfortunately, where I live now, going to school is pretty much out of the question. The nearest community college is quite far away and it would be impossible for me to attend. I am still kind of working to survive here too so that needs to take priority. I never totally rule out going back though. Who knows where my life will lead me? It is something nice to dream about, anyway.
> 
> As for yesterday, I pushed the pile a bit and checked another couple of things off the list. I did do it at quite a relaxed pace, though. It was a perfect day - warm, but with a cool breeze and instead of the regular two kilometer walk around the river, we took a major hike in the other direction into the woods. It was quite an adventure, as it is quite hilly up there and the trails are barely distinguishable at certain points. This was a 'survivor man' type of hike and at one point we took a wrong turn and wound up in the middle of well, nowhere. We knew we had to come out to a road somewhere, but it could very possibly be many kilometers of thick woods before doing so. We finally back tracked and found the original path we were on next to the river and were able to follow it to the other mill which was about three kilometers the other direction from where we lived.
> 
> We were happy to finally find the road, however and followed it back home. I was surprised that we were gone a couple of hours and was absolutely famished when we got back. It was a fun adventure though and quite beautiful and I saw several frogs and mushrooms of different species and things of interest. I wish I would have taken my camera. I promise I will another time, as I am sure it will be stunning in the autumn when the leaves are going to be brilliant with color.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon catching up on my correspondence and I am happy to say that I went to bed with only a couple of unanswered emails in my mail box. I was getting far behind in that and it was really one of the points that was bothering me. I love keeping up with customers and friends and try to really keep it a high priority. I try to always answer everyone as personally as I can, but I do admit that it sometimes escapes me as to how I know them. I try to associate which projects they do with each of them, and that helps, but there are times when I can't place a person and that really gets to me. I guess that is part of a growing business. I just try to do my best.
> 
> I was planning to spend the evening painting, but instead decided to watch a movie and really watch it. It has been quite a while since I have done that so it felt strange not to be multi-tasking, but it also felt kind of nice. I wouldn't want to do it all the time though, as painting in itself is quite relaxing for me and also quite rewarding. I never really look upon it as a chore.
> 
> So you see, I not only read your suggestions, but I implemented many of them too. This may sound strange to many of you, but it is rare that I spend time like this (guilt free). I do feel pretty good this morning and I am really raring to go on the remaining things on my list. Perhaps it is really good to take a day and not worry about work for a change. Everyone was right. It is still here for me to do today. But now I can approach it feeling refreshed and it will be far more enjoyable.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to hit the shower. One of the best rewards of getting up when it is still dark out is being able to witness the beautiful sunrise we often have here. This morning was no exception, as it was pink and purple and lit up the entire sky. If that isn't enough to get you moving and appreciate things around you, I don't know what is.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day.


Strange coincidence, I found a small frog in the store today. Managed to catch him and put it safe outside, it was raining (England in summer) so he felt at home.


----------



## scrollgirl

*My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*

I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.

After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.

I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.

(For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )

I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.

Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

Bernie's General Table Saw:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

The General Planer:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.

It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.

Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.

The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this. 

He did remove and change the blade:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.

It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.


From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010

That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!

So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.

I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


Lovely old shop and people too. I'll bet the old couple have had a beautiful life together and lots of good memories. Looks like they are still going strong. And that cottage looks like a wonderful place to spend some time. Nice photos and thanks for posting - enjoyed it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


They are lovely people and wonderful friends. I had the pleasure of attending their 50th anniversary about 4 years ago (I think!) and it is fun to see them 'play' with each other and tease each other. Ellen is funny. She hates dust and dirt and can't understand why Bernie likes to spend so much time in that "dusty old place". I know I boggle her mind that I have an interest in woodworking with me being a woman and all. In her day, women just didn't do these men things. Yesterday she called the table saw a planer and I just had to smile!

I have so much respect for Bernie, and he has taught me a lot. I am flattered that he says I have taught him some things too. He is my mentor and one of my best friends. 

Sheila


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


Great story! Love the old folks!
Also made me think of my one trip to Digby where the Digby scallops were to die for!!!
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


We get scallops right off the boat. They are great just sauteed lightly in a little butter. One of the benefits of living near the coast. 

Sheila


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


My day's just beginning, and you've brightened it just by hearing your story!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


A change is as good as a rest. Nice to see you both enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## mmh

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


What a lovely couple and the wonderful experiences all of you are having on this earth. If only all of us could enjoy life and each other as dearly and fulfilling the world would have less pain and war. I love your detailed story tellilng and the photos are wonderful too. Thank you for taking the time to do such a great job.

I'm curious as to how you can scroll saw into hard woods such as bloodwood. I have not done any scroll work but I know the blade is very thin, so this must be a very tedious process.

The lake is absolutely beautiful. My husband loves to fish and he would surelyl make us buy a home up there, or a lot to camp out!

At first I thought the clamped lumber piece was a sculpture. I think your cat likes it too.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


man i sat here and sat here wondering where is the blog….where is the blog…you must have slept in or taken to long with breakfast..maybe you ate pancakes…"not the cat either"...well i dont know why you were late…but i was very happy to read the blog this morning and to see your mom and dad and the second shop…and to meet pancakes…what a beautiful kitty …...so bravo to you for a wonderful blog and somehow i will forgive you for being late…..."whatever the reason is"...LOL…)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


I really am glad you all liked seeing these. I never would have been able to keep doing what I was doing here in Canada if it weren't for Bernie. The man is incredible. He had bypass surgery a couple of summers ago, but keeps on going. He is up at 7 and in the shop at 7:30 until 5pm every day he can be (He eats promptly at noon and then takes a half hour nap until 1pm.) He does this six days a week (he won't work on Sunday) He works for the community and his church and has lived near Digby all of his life. I agree with you MMh. If we all lived like this, this would be a much better world.

As far as the bloodwood, we will all see how that works out. We have some 1/2" pieces and I guess you will all learn along with me as to how they cut. I know that bloodwood was one of the hardest woods on the scale. I also have some Jatoba that will be another interesting experience to work with. I worked with it several years ago, at an 1/8" thickness and I remember going through many blades. That was when I was just starting out though so I don't know if it was me or the wood. I remember it looked beautiful, but was really slow going. Hopefully, I have learned a trick or two since then and can figure both of these out and share with you all. Then we can all sit here on LJ's and look smart together! 

(You guys don't know how hard it is to look across the room at those boards and not just grab one and start cutting *-*_ just to see!







! I keep reciting to myself "Be mature, Sheila! Be mature!" I have some ideas for some beautiful things using it that will come in the near future though, so in due time we will all see how I fare with it. I promise to give details and take some step-by-step pictures.)

We did have one 'mishap' with a big piece of birch and the band saw. The end, it seemed didn't pass through the joiner and when we went to split it, it kind of tilted and we had quite an uneven middle section. We lost a bit of it, but no people or tools were injured in the process so we figured we got off lucky with a lesson. Most of the piece was salvageable so it wasn't too bad! Sometime the best teacher is experience!

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


Lovely people and home!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


just to see those two smiling elder people is great and I already like them 
thank´s for sharing this fantastic tour/day with us Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## wallkicker

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


It was a nice blog writing . I enjoyed it . It reminds me of a couple I had known quite a while ago . The area looks like a beautiful place . Glad you have that connection !


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


Hi Sheila:

Great POSITIVE Blog! Did you have your LIST with you..LOL…. Digby is a Great Place, been there a few times. Fresh Scallops, lightly fried in a Garlic/Butter sauce….YUMMY!

Your Friends are an Absolute Treasure! Good to see that Bernie just might be a Tad Mischevious, now and then. VERY obvious they Love each other Dearly.

I had a look at your Picasa Photos. Picture Framing is something I like to do. Find Very Old Frames do something with them etc. BUT! Your Three Fretwork Frames are Gorgeous! So is the Platter and it was a good decision not to put something in the center.

Keep on with the GOOD STUFF Sheila.

Rick


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


Hi Sheila.

Any time life starts to get to you, I want you to stop whatever you're doing and come back and read this posting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Other Shop" (Lots of pictures!)*
> 
> I knew it was going to be a great day yesterday. I could just tell from the beginning. Did you ever have days like that? After seeing that beautiful sky when the sun first came up, how could it NOT be a good day? Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> After mapping out my day here and writing my blog and getting all the stuff I needed to do around here, I headed to the bank to see if I could get an appointment and find out some things with my USA banking situation. I only expected to book an appointment, but I needed to get out anyway and I like doing those things in person so in I went and I was thrilled that the banker had some time and wanted to talk to me right then and there. (A brilliant, witty girl who was also named 'Sheila' so I liked her already!) We talked for about an hour and mapped out a plan and I have another appointment for Thursday with her. It looks as if my bank here in Canada (which I found also recently has a new presence in the United States) may be able to help me with an account in the US. That would really be great if it works out and my worries of last week would be relieved. I am really happy that I took the bull by the horns and looked into my options right away, before forced into doing so. We discussed lots of options so it seems that one way or another things will work out. Once again, knowing what my options are is far better than worrying about what 'may happen' or sitting in the dark and fearing things. I left the bank feeling pretty good about things.
> 
> I then did some other errands and upon my return home, I had a message from my partner telling me he was getting out of work early and that I should call Bernie and see if we can go to the shop for the afternoon to plane and dress some of our wood that we have over there.
> 
> (For those of you who haven't read from the beginning, Bernie is a dear friend of mine who lives in Digby, the town where I used to live that is about 40 minutes away from where I am now. Bernie and Ellen are my "Canadian Parents" who adopted me when I first met them. Bernie has a full shop and offered me the key to it soon after we met. He has done woodworking all of his life and has built many, many houses (his own house and cottage on the lake included) and also done every kind of woodworking from cabinetry to furniture making and all in between. He is retired now and he and Ellen spend most of the summer at their home on Hayne's lake near Digby, but likes to look for an excuse to come and work in the shop in the summer. )
> 
> I called and he was happy to meet us at the shop in Digby. I thought it would be a good opportunity to show you all my "other shop" where I do the main, messy part of getting my wood ready for scroll sawing. I have many pictures, and have loaded them all up in my Picasa album. If you want to see them all, just click on the title and it will take you to the album itself. I will show a couple here though so you can see from here.
> 
> Bernie and Ellen - my Canadian parents:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> I don't know the item numbers of the tools, but I will show the main ones anyway. The Makita band saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> Bernie's General Table Saw:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The General Planer:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> The guys did the first planing while I took pictures.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> It was fun to see our 'stash' again from the last time we went to Halifax and purchased wood. We had some purple heart, bloodwood, incensio, hickory, oak, maple, jatoba, walnut and birch pieces. Since we got there in the afternoon, we decided we weren't going to work on it all, but picked what we wanted right away.
> 
> It has been a while since I worked in the shop and as we planed each piece, I remembered how much I loved seeing the beauty of each piece become evident as we planed off the outer skin. The wood was so beautiful, each in its own way and my head started spinning thinking about all the wonderful projects these pieces would turn into.
> 
> Bernie likes to run the pieces on the table saw first, cutting a couple of inches into each side before putting them through his band saw. I know everyone has a different way of doing things, but this is his way and it is his shop so we follow his lead. For the most part this works fine, because he doesn't usually work with the exotic wood that we bring there. I know his band saw blade is more geared for pine and oak and woods that are softer than what we have so this helps it go through that a bit easier.
> 
> The piece of bloodwood was a challenge on the table saw though. It really made a mess of the blade. Bernie said he will have it cleaned and sharpened and it will be fine, but I was concerned because it seemed it was working much too hard. I am sure that there are some better ways to do things, but as I said, we are guests at his shop and he has been doing this his way all of his life so we follow his lead. I know when I have my own full shop I will be asking more of how to better accomplish this.
> 
> He did remove and change the blade:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> After we changed blades, everything finished up fine. We used the band saw to cut the pieces to 1/2" and under thicknesses that will be suitable for our scroll saw projects and we are learning to get the most mileage possible out of our wood. The final planing was really fun and again it was great to see all the beautiful grains and colors come to life. I can't wait to see how the finished projects will look with these woods, and some of them I haven't used on the scroll saw for quite some time, so it will be a lesson for me too as to which blades work best on the various hard woods and which finishes will enhance the beautiful colors the most. I know that when I use oil on these they will look stunning and I can't wait to try something new with them.
> 
> It was an incredibly wonderful day. We worked in the shop until about 6pm, when we finished all the little Mustang could hold. Ellen then invited us to their camp for a quick bar-b-que. I have a picture of their cottage:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> And a picture of the view of the lake they are on:
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> We stayed until about 8:30 and had a nice meal and visit. It was just long enough to see the beautiful sunset on the lake. So from start to finish it was a great day. I can't help but be grateful for the good friends, family, job and life I have. As we unloaded the wood here at home and thought about how we are going to fit it into our stash of wood, I finally felt things catch up on me and I was really exhausted. Some of the larger and thinner pieces of wood were already beginning to twist, so Keith clamped them with these tiny baby dollar store type clamps facing each other so they would stay flat. It was so comical how they looked I wanted to show you all and took a picture of that.
> 
> 
> From Bernie's Shop Aug 23 2010
> 
> That's little "Pancakes" checking out the clamping on the hickory boards. I swear he was using the stripes on his tail to measure and make sure the clamps were evenly distributed! It is good the cats are such great helpers. I don't know what I would do without them!
> 
> So there you have it. A peek into my 'other shop'. Thank goodness for wonderful people like Bernie and Ellen who have taken me under their wings. I think most woodworkers are wonderful like that. There are so many of them that think nothing of helping others and I am so very happy to be in that group.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the pictures! Have a wonderful day and make a lot of sawdust!


You are so right, Big Tiny!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Do We Ever Have "Enough" Wood??*

I actually got up early today so I must be excited about something. I really don't know what though. Maybe just work in general. I awoke at about 5:30 and really didn't think at all about going back to sleep. Some mornings are just like that.

There is so much going on in my head right now. Yesterday we spend the latter part of the afternoon sorting and stacking our wood supply and doing a kind of mental inventory of what we have. It is really quite impressive. Although there isn't a great deal of wood by most people's standards (by that, I mean fellow woodworkers) you all need to remember the scale of what I do is much smaller than most and therefore it only takes small pieces to finish a project.

Also, the pile of wood that I have here is pretty much 'ready to go' with only a light sanding needed. I think that is good about doing things the way I do and being in the situation I am in. I get to get the major messy part of things out of the way all in one day. What is left then is the wonderful and more intricate scroll sawing part of the design and there is little to distract or interrupt me.

I look at that pile and see all the wonderful colors and figures of the different species of wood and I can only imagine the finished projects that come of it. I couldn't help but notice when we were at the shop the other day that some of the pieces still had their pricing stickers on it. Any non-woodworker wouldn't quite understand about spending $30 or more for a small three foot long board, but when I think of how many beautiful things can be made from it, it is quite the bargain.

There is talk around here also of us heading up to Halifax on Friday to spend a day and 'shop'. My partner works at the fishing plant and the work varies from day to day depending on what they are processing. It seems he may be able to get Friday off. Our favorite lumber store is only open Monday until Friday and with the drive to Halifax three hours away, it is impossible for us to make it there on a regular week day unless we take the entire day.

I don't believe I have been to the city since starting this blog. The place we go it is absolutely incredible and I will certainly take some pictures for you all to see. They have hundreds and hundreds of bins of wood of hundreds of different species in all thicknesses and lengths. You get to pick your own pieces and shop for what you need. They even have a bargain bin of small cuts (perfect for me!) that you can choose from. It is literally a candy store of lumber and the quality and selection is like I have never seen.

Now I hear some of you thinking "I thought she just said she had a good supply of wood?" But you all know better, don't you? We ARE all woodworkers, aren't we? How many of us can honestly ever say we have ENOUGH wood anyway? Besides, the winter here is long and the snow gets deep. I park the little mustang from November until late March or April and although I will have access to other vehicles, I doubt that a trip to the city will be in order. Remember the story of the Ant and the Grasshopper? I want to be sure I won't run out of anything I may need over the long, cold winter.

The fun part too is since I have all my basic wood in stock, I will concentrate on getting some really pretty pieces for those special projects. Quality not quantity and all of that. It will be nice to be able to pick and choose and I am sure it will stir up some ideas in my already full head for some new things to do. I just can't wait!

As for today, I have two more patterns to turn into packets and I need to finish drawing my next design. It seems like I have been drawing it forever, as I started it last week but I haven't been able to work on it since then. I know another good day and I will be able to go to the saw and start cutting. I can't wait for that.

In the mean time, I have been painting a bit at night and working on the skaters. I finished the next one. His name is "Pierre" because my partner says he looks French. Since he doesn't have facial features, I am not quite sure what he means, but I guess he says his shirt looks French and besides Pierre is as good a name as any. So here is Pierre:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I have really enjoyed doing these at night. It gives me something to look forward to doing at a time when I am kind of tired of looking at the computer screen. I have got to start thinking about a box or something to put the set in though for presentation. That is going to be tough I think . Some of the tree pieces are going to be big and at first I was thinking little compartments for each figure but there are lots of them and I don't think that will work. I also don't want them all piled into the box for obvious reasons. My one set here is wrapped with the thin cotton batting. It would look so 'blah' though and not make a very impressive presentation. I guess I have some thinking to do on that. 

So it is on to drawing and finishing the writing today. I hope I can pull it off and get to that point today. That would be a great milestone for me to get to.

Have a great and productive day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Do We Ever Have "Enough" Wood??*
> 
> I actually got up early today so I must be excited about something. I really don't know what though. Maybe just work in general. I awoke at about 5:30 and really didn't think at all about going back to sleep. Some mornings are just like that.
> 
> There is so much going on in my head right now. Yesterday we spend the latter part of the afternoon sorting and stacking our wood supply and doing a kind of mental inventory of what we have. It is really quite impressive. Although there isn't a great deal of wood by most people's standards (by that, I mean fellow woodworkers) you all need to remember the scale of what I do is much smaller than most and therefore it only takes small pieces to finish a project.
> 
> Also, the pile of wood that I have here is pretty much 'ready to go' with only a light sanding needed. I think that is good about doing things the way I do and being in the situation I am in. I get to get the major messy part of things out of the way all in one day. What is left then is the wonderful and more intricate scroll sawing part of the design and there is little to distract or interrupt me.
> 
> I look at that pile and see all the wonderful colors and figures of the different species of wood and I can only imagine the finished projects that come of it. I couldn't help but notice when we were at the shop the other day that some of the pieces still had their pricing stickers on it. Any non-woodworker wouldn't quite understand about spending $30 or more for a small three foot long board, but when I think of how many beautiful things can be made from it, it is quite the bargain.
> 
> There is talk around here also of us heading up to Halifax on Friday to spend a day and 'shop'. My partner works at the fishing plant and the work varies from day to day depending on what they are processing. It seems he may be able to get Friday off. Our favorite lumber store is only open Monday until Friday and with the drive to Halifax three hours away, it is impossible for us to make it there on a regular week day unless we take the entire day.
> 
> I don't believe I have been to the city since starting this blog. The place we go it is absolutely incredible and I will certainly take some pictures for you all to see. They have hundreds and hundreds of bins of wood of hundreds of different species in all thicknesses and lengths. You get to pick your own pieces and shop for what you need. They even have a bargain bin of small cuts (perfect for me!) that you can choose from. It is literally a candy store of lumber and the quality and selection is like I have never seen.
> 
> Now I hear some of you thinking "I thought she just said she had a good supply of wood?" But you all know better, don't you? We ARE all woodworkers, aren't we? How many of us can honestly ever say we have ENOUGH wood anyway? Besides, the winter here is long and the snow gets deep. I park the little mustang from November until late March or April and although I will have access to other vehicles, I doubt that a trip to the city will be in order. Remember the story of the Ant and the Grasshopper? I want to be sure I won't run out of anything I may need over the long, cold winter.
> 
> The fun part too is since I have all my basic wood in stock, I will concentrate on getting some really pretty pieces for those special projects. Quality not quantity and all of that. It will be nice to be able to pick and choose and I am sure it will stir up some ideas in my already full head for some new things to do. I just can't wait!
> 
> As for today, I have two more patterns to turn into packets and I need to finish drawing my next design. It seems like I have been drawing it forever, as I started it last week but I haven't been able to work on it since then. I know another good day and I will be able to go to the saw and start cutting. I can't wait for that.
> 
> In the mean time, I have been painting a bit at night and working on the skaters. I finished the next one. His name is "Pierre" because my partner says he looks French. Since he doesn't have facial features, I am not quite sure what he means, but I guess he says his shirt looks French and besides Pierre is as good a name as any. So here is Pierre:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I have really enjoyed doing these at night. It gives me something to look forward to doing at a time when I am kind of tired of looking at the computer screen. I have got to start thinking about a box or something to put the set in though for presentation. That is going to be tough I think . Some of the tree pieces are going to be big and at first I was thinking little compartments for each figure but there are lots of them and I don't think that will work. I also don't want them all piled into the box for obvious reasons. My one set here is wrapped with the thin cotton batting. It would look so 'blah' though and not make a very impressive presentation. I guess I have some thinking to do on that.
> 
> So it is on to drawing and finishing the writing today. I hope I can pull it off and get to that point today. That would be a great milestone for me to get to.
> 
> Have a great and productive day!


The simple answer is NO!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Do We Ever Have "Enough" Wood??*
> 
> I actually got up early today so I must be excited about something. I really don't know what though. Maybe just work in general. I awoke at about 5:30 and really didn't think at all about going back to sleep. Some mornings are just like that.
> 
> There is so much going on in my head right now. Yesterday we spend the latter part of the afternoon sorting and stacking our wood supply and doing a kind of mental inventory of what we have. It is really quite impressive. Although there isn't a great deal of wood by most people's standards (by that, I mean fellow woodworkers) you all need to remember the scale of what I do is much smaller than most and therefore it only takes small pieces to finish a project.
> 
> Also, the pile of wood that I have here is pretty much 'ready to go' with only a light sanding needed. I think that is good about doing things the way I do and being in the situation I am in. I get to get the major messy part of things out of the way all in one day. What is left then is the wonderful and more intricate scroll sawing part of the design and there is little to distract or interrupt me.
> 
> I look at that pile and see all the wonderful colors and figures of the different species of wood and I can only imagine the finished projects that come of it. I couldn't help but notice when we were at the shop the other day that some of the pieces still had their pricing stickers on it. Any non-woodworker wouldn't quite understand about spending $30 or more for a small three foot long board, but when I think of how many beautiful things can be made from it, it is quite the bargain.
> 
> There is talk around here also of us heading up to Halifax on Friday to spend a day and 'shop'. My partner works at the fishing plant and the work varies from day to day depending on what they are processing. It seems he may be able to get Friday off. Our favorite lumber store is only open Monday until Friday and with the drive to Halifax three hours away, it is impossible for us to make it there on a regular week day unless we take the entire day.
> 
> I don't believe I have been to the city since starting this blog. The place we go it is absolutely incredible and I will certainly take some pictures for you all to see. They have hundreds and hundreds of bins of wood of hundreds of different species in all thicknesses and lengths. You get to pick your own pieces and shop for what you need. They even have a bargain bin of small cuts (perfect for me!) that you can choose from. It is literally a candy store of lumber and the quality and selection is like I have never seen.
> 
> Now I hear some of you thinking "I thought she just said she had a good supply of wood?" But you all know better, don't you? We ARE all woodworkers, aren't we? How many of us can honestly ever say we have ENOUGH wood anyway? Besides, the winter here is long and the snow gets deep. I park the little mustang from November until late March or April and although I will have access to other vehicles, I doubt that a trip to the city will be in order. Remember the story of the Ant and the Grasshopper? I want to be sure I won't run out of anything I may need over the long, cold winter.
> 
> The fun part too is since I have all my basic wood in stock, I will concentrate on getting some really pretty pieces for those special projects. Quality not quantity and all of that. It will be nice to be able to pick and choose and I am sure it will stir up some ideas in my already full head for some new things to do. I just can't wait!
> 
> As for today, I have two more patterns to turn into packets and I need to finish drawing my next design. It seems like I have been drawing it forever, as I started it last week but I haven't been able to work on it since then. I know another good day and I will be able to go to the saw and start cutting. I can't wait for that.
> 
> In the mean time, I have been painting a bit at night and working on the skaters. I finished the next one. His name is "Pierre" because my partner says he looks French. Since he doesn't have facial features, I am not quite sure what he means, but I guess he says his shirt looks French and besides Pierre is as good a name as any. So here is Pierre:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I have really enjoyed doing these at night. It gives me something to look forward to doing at a time when I am kind of tired of looking at the computer screen. I have got to start thinking about a box or something to put the set in though for presentation. That is going to be tough I think . Some of the tree pieces are going to be big and at first I was thinking little compartments for each figure but there are lots of them and I don't think that will work. I also don't want them all piled into the box for obvious reasons. My one set here is wrapped with the thin cotton batting. It would look so 'blah' though and not make a very impressive presentation. I guess I have some thinking to do on that.
> 
> So it is on to drawing and finishing the writing today. I hope I can pull it off and get to that point today. That would be a great milestone for me to get to.
> 
> Have a great and productive day!


You mirror the exact thought I get often when looking at my wood supply. I often wonder if I have enough. Then I get a call to come pick up a load of wood and off I'll go. I have a free source for four different species, cottonwood, oak, pecan, and mahogany. The deal is though, I have to haul the scrap wood in order to get the pretty nice wood that I use. There's always a lot that serves no better purpose than to be stack for the wood stove in my shop for the winter. Then there is always those few pieces that I know I'll never use but are just too pretty to burn or throw away. So, I'll stack it. I used to have a separate stack for the stuff I don't use. That got to taking up too much room though and now it just gets stacked with everything else. 
I was debating just a few weeks ago about culling some of my wood, get things tidy you know. I still couldn't bring myself to chunk some of this wood though. It was just too pretty. Then I joined Lumberjocks. I've given some to fellow woodworkers. One of them, in particular, seemed to appreciate this wood as much as I did when I first started getting it. So, I still plan on culling wood eventually. I don't have to burn that beautiful grain though. I now know someone who will take it and use it. I'd always rather someone use it than to let it be burned. So, in the end, everything comes out looking great. The point is, while I thought I had too much wood, now I don't have enough if I'm going to help out a fellow worker of the wood as much as I'd like.
Besides, every time I think I have too much wood, that very big project comes along and I have trouble finding the perfect piece for it. Wait a minute. That is sort of proof that I have too much wood. My problem is not that I don't have the right piece. The problem is that I have so much wood that I have problems FINDING the right piece. Oh well. We're back to where we started, debating if we have too much wood.

Good luck Sheila. Do as I do. Keep stacking.


----------



## woodspark

scrollgirl said:


> *Do We Ever Have "Enough" Wood??*
> 
> I actually got up early today so I must be excited about something. I really don't know what though. Maybe just work in general. I awoke at about 5:30 and really didn't think at all about going back to sleep. Some mornings are just like that.
> 
> There is so much going on in my head right now. Yesterday we spend the latter part of the afternoon sorting and stacking our wood supply and doing a kind of mental inventory of what we have. It is really quite impressive. Although there isn't a great deal of wood by most people's standards (by that, I mean fellow woodworkers) you all need to remember the scale of what I do is much smaller than most and therefore it only takes small pieces to finish a project.
> 
> Also, the pile of wood that I have here is pretty much 'ready to go' with only a light sanding needed. I think that is good about doing things the way I do and being in the situation I am in. I get to get the major messy part of things out of the way all in one day. What is left then is the wonderful and more intricate scroll sawing part of the design and there is little to distract or interrupt me.
> 
> I look at that pile and see all the wonderful colors and figures of the different species of wood and I can only imagine the finished projects that come of it. I couldn't help but notice when we were at the shop the other day that some of the pieces still had their pricing stickers on it. Any non-woodworker wouldn't quite understand about spending $30 or more for a small three foot long board, but when I think of how many beautiful things can be made from it, it is quite the bargain.
> 
> There is talk around here also of us heading up to Halifax on Friday to spend a day and 'shop'. My partner works at the fishing plant and the work varies from day to day depending on what they are processing. It seems he may be able to get Friday off. Our favorite lumber store is only open Monday until Friday and with the drive to Halifax three hours away, it is impossible for us to make it there on a regular week day unless we take the entire day.
> 
> I don't believe I have been to the city since starting this blog. The place we go it is absolutely incredible and I will certainly take some pictures for you all to see. They have hundreds and hundreds of bins of wood of hundreds of different species in all thicknesses and lengths. You get to pick your own pieces and shop for what you need. They even have a bargain bin of small cuts (perfect for me!) that you can choose from. It is literally a candy store of lumber and the quality and selection is like I have never seen.
> 
> Now I hear some of you thinking "I thought she just said she had a good supply of wood?" But you all know better, don't you? We ARE all woodworkers, aren't we? How many of us can honestly ever say we have ENOUGH wood anyway? Besides, the winter here is long and the snow gets deep. I park the little mustang from November until late March or April and although I will have access to other vehicles, I doubt that a trip to the city will be in order. Remember the story of the Ant and the Grasshopper? I want to be sure I won't run out of anything I may need over the long, cold winter.
> 
> The fun part too is since I have all my basic wood in stock, I will concentrate on getting some really pretty pieces for those special projects. Quality not quantity and all of that. It will be nice to be able to pick and choose and I am sure it will stir up some ideas in my already full head for some new things to do. I just can't wait!
> 
> As for today, I have two more patterns to turn into packets and I need to finish drawing my next design. It seems like I have been drawing it forever, as I started it last week but I haven't been able to work on it since then. I know another good day and I will be able to go to the saw and start cutting. I can't wait for that.
> 
> In the mean time, I have been painting a bit at night and working on the skaters. I finished the next one. His name is "Pierre" because my partner says he looks French. Since he doesn't have facial features, I am not quite sure what he means, but I guess he says his shirt looks French and besides Pierre is as good a name as any. So here is Pierre:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I have really enjoyed doing these at night. It gives me something to look forward to doing at a time when I am kind of tired of looking at the computer screen. I have got to start thinking about a box or something to put the set in though for presentation. That is going to be tough I think . Some of the tree pieces are going to be big and at first I was thinking little compartments for each figure but there are lots of them and I don't think that will work. I also don't want them all piled into the box for obvious reasons. My one set here is wrapped with the thin cotton batting. It would look so 'blah' though and not make a very impressive presentation. I guess I have some thinking to do on that.
> 
> So it is on to drawing and finishing the writing today. I hope I can pull it off and get to that point today. That would be a great milestone for me to get to.
> 
> Have a great and productive day!


It's a disease! I have enough wood to open a lumberstore. Don't think I can work it all away in this lifetime, but I just keep adding…


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Magic List" is Working*

Sometimes things go just right. After writing here yesterday, it seemed to turn out to be one of those days. I actually accomplished all that I set out to do and even though I didn't have time to paint in the evening, I had to fight the feeling (once again) that I didn't set my goals high enough or plan enough work for the day because I actually accomplished all of it. Maybe the "Magic List" is just doing what it is supposed to be doing - working! Is it that powerful? I wonder. Or is it that organization is just THAT important to getting a lot accomplished?

Why is it with me that when I finish something, I feel as if I didn't do enough? I really do wonder sometimes. I guess after so many years of being stuck in high gear constantly it is just going to take some time for me to get used to working at this normal and more healthy pace. I have to keep repeating to my brain over and over that it is OK to actually finish what I set out to do for the day and it does not mean that I am not working hard enough if I do. Like any habit, it is sometimes difficult to change and takes a conscious effort and a little time.

I finished all the patterns I wanted to for the site update. I had received my Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in which I had four projects represented in. (One of them was my partner's) You had all seen the walnut snowflake ornaments last week when I posted them here. I was sorry to say that I wasn't really impressed with how they looked in the magazine. They were photographed on a red background and they really lost a lot being shown that way. I guess it is my fault for making them in walnut in the first place, but I don't know why they chose red. Something a bit lighter such as light blue or green would have certainly put a better presentation forth. Now I want to re-cut them. I want to do them in a lighter wood with perhaps colored beads embedded just to see how they will look. I myself love the walnut ones, but I found out long ago that what I like and what the masses like are sometimes quite different. Perhaps I stepped a bit too far out of line this time.

I also had a little reindeer dish that collapses like the earlier lady bug one did. They did a nice presentation of this project, I thought. They added 'reindeer food' to fill the dish and a cute little recipe for reindeer food in the article. It is funny that I don't really get to see what they print before it goes out, but I guess I certainly understand it. They usually have about 25-30 projects per issue and I am sure that they don't want to have to look to 25-30 egos for approval before each one. This one looked really cute and I like the idea of the reindeer food recipe. I think I will ask them if they mind if I include the recipe when I sell the pattern. 

Here is a picture of the reindeer dishes:


From New Scroll Saw Work

And here is a picture of the Tree Topper:


From New Scroll Saw Work

I have found in my travels that there are few scroll sawn Christmas tree toppers and I am certainly thinking of other designs that can be done. I like this one because it comes apart and can be stored flat. I cut it out of Birch plywood because it needs the extra strength that the plywood provides. However, when they sent it back to me, they didn't pack it right and it did get broken. (They should have read my article on packing scroll sawn items for shipping!) I was able to get a copy of the photograph from them that they used for the article. I actually had two choices - one with a black background, and this one with the blue background. I think they did an outstanding job on it and you can certainly tell they are better photographers then I am. This was a very difficult piece to shoot because of the different angles of it and the lighting but I am thrilled with this picture and they were happy to send me a copy of it. It really makes the piece look nice, and it will surely help when marketing the pattern.

After the patterns were completed, I spent the rest of the day finishing drawing the next candle tray. This one was the most challenging one to date. I will explain more about it when I present it to you. It went through several changes and I finally have a version that I like of it. I plan to cut it out today. I don't think the cutting is going to be very difficult, but it was the layout of the design that was giving me a problem. I had several different versions that were done and scrapped before I settled on something that I liked. Even so, on paper it isn't really impressive, so I hope when I cut it it will be one of those designs that has a life of its own. In looking back at it this morning, I am happy with it and think it will do OK.

As I said, there was no time for painting yesterday. I finished my final printout of the new project around 9pm and I did a few emails and a round of scrabble and watched a show. It just was too late to start something new, as I am on a new figure to paint for the skating set and didn't want to start something so late.

One last thing I wanted to mention today was that I saw that one of the LJ's (bearpie's) wife cut out my snowflake tray project and he had it posted in the project section. He said that was her FIRST scroll saw project! It was incredible! She did an absolutely beautiful job with it. I can't tell you all how good it makes me feel when I see that someone actually took the time to cut one of my projects. I guess I should be used to it by now, after doing this for so many years, but when I think of myself sitting here at the computer drawing and creating the pattern and then seeing that someone all the way in another country actually liked it enough to take the time to make it, it still gets to me. The very best part of my job is hearing how people enjoy doing my work and there are many times when I am tired or feel a little worn out when those letters and pictures that people send me really make a difference. They make me feel that in some very small way, I helped bring some happiness to someone else that I don't even know and that what I am doing here makes a positive difference.

That is the best feeling in the world!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Magic List" is Working*
> 
> Sometimes things go just right. After writing here yesterday, it seemed to turn out to be one of those days. I actually accomplished all that I set out to do and even though I didn't have time to paint in the evening, I had to fight the feeling (once again) that I didn't set my goals high enough or plan enough work for the day because I actually accomplished all of it. Maybe the "Magic List" is just doing what it is supposed to be doing - working! Is it that powerful? I wonder. Or is it that organization is just THAT important to getting a lot accomplished?
> 
> Why is it with me that when I finish something, I feel as if I didn't do enough? I really do wonder sometimes. I guess after so many years of being stuck in high gear constantly it is just going to take some time for me to get used to working at this normal and more healthy pace. I have to keep repeating to my brain over and over that it is OK to actually finish what I set out to do for the day and it does not mean that I am not working hard enough if I do. Like any habit, it is sometimes difficult to change and takes a conscious effort and a little time.
> 
> I finished all the patterns I wanted to for the site update. I had received my Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in which I had four projects represented in. (One of them was my partner's) You had all seen the walnut snowflake ornaments last week when I posted them here. I was sorry to say that I wasn't really impressed with how they looked in the magazine. They were photographed on a red background and they really lost a lot being shown that way. I guess it is my fault for making them in walnut in the first place, but I don't know why they chose red. Something a bit lighter such as light blue or green would have certainly put a better presentation forth. Now I want to re-cut them. I want to do them in a lighter wood with perhaps colored beads embedded just to see how they will look. I myself love the walnut ones, but I found out long ago that what I like and what the masses like are sometimes quite different. Perhaps I stepped a bit too far out of line this time.
> 
> I also had a little reindeer dish that collapses like the earlier lady bug one did. They did a nice presentation of this project, I thought. They added 'reindeer food' to fill the dish and a cute little recipe for reindeer food in the article. It is funny that I don't really get to see what they print before it goes out, but I guess I certainly understand it. They usually have about 25-30 projects per issue and I am sure that they don't want to have to look to 25-30 egos for approval before each one. This one looked really cute and I like the idea of the reindeer food recipe. I think I will ask them if they mind if I include the recipe when I sell the pattern.
> 
> Here is a picture of the reindeer dishes:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> And here is a picture of the Tree Topper:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I have found in my travels that there are few scroll sawn Christmas tree toppers and I am certainly thinking of other designs that can be done. I like this one because it comes apart and can be stored flat. I cut it out of Birch plywood because it needs the extra strength that the plywood provides. However, when they sent it back to me, they didn't pack it right and it did get broken. (They should have read my article on packing scroll sawn items for shipping!) I was able to get a copy of the photograph from them that they used for the article. I actually had two choices - one with a black background, and this one with the blue background. I think they did an outstanding job on it and you can certainly tell they are better photographers then I am. This was a very difficult piece to shoot because of the different angles of it and the lighting but I am thrilled with this picture and they were happy to send me a copy of it. It really makes the piece look nice, and it will surely help when marketing the pattern.
> 
> After the patterns were completed, I spent the rest of the day finishing drawing the next candle tray. This one was the most challenging one to date. I will explain more about it when I present it to you. It went through several changes and I finally have a version that I like of it. I plan to cut it out today. I don't think the cutting is going to be very difficult, but it was the layout of the design that was giving me a problem. I had several different versions that were done and scrapped before I settled on something that I liked. Even so, on paper it isn't really impressive, so I hope when I cut it it will be one of those designs that has a life of its own. In looking back at it this morning, I am happy with it and think it will do OK.
> 
> As I said, there was no time for painting yesterday. I finished my final printout of the new project around 9pm and I did a few emails and a round of scrabble and watched a show. It just was too late to start something new, as I am on a new figure to paint for the skating set and didn't want to start something so late.
> 
> One last thing I wanted to mention today was that I saw that one of the LJ's (bearpie's) wife cut out my snowflake tray project and he had it posted in the project section. He said that was her FIRST scroll saw project! It was incredible! She did an absolutely beautiful job with it. I can't tell you all how good it makes me feel when I see that someone actually took the time to cut one of my projects. I guess I should be used to it by now, after doing this for so many years, but when I think of myself sitting here at the computer drawing and creating the pattern and then seeing that someone all the way in another country actually liked it enough to take the time to make it, it still gets to me. The very best part of my job is hearing how people enjoy doing my work and there are many times when I am tired or feel a little worn out when those letters and pictures that people send me really make a difference. They make me feel that in some very small way, I helped bring some happiness to someone else that I don't even know and that what I am doing here makes a positive difference.
> 
> That is the best feeling in the world!


Thank you Sheila for your kind words for my wife. She is thrilled to hear so many kind and wonderful compliments and then hearing it from you made her day! Hearing it from others gave her an uplift you wouldn't believe. She is anxious to get started on the other projects but she is committed to a project through Sat and wont be able to do any scrolling till perhaps Monday. I hope you continue to develop wonderful patterns that will inspire many more people!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Magic List" is Working*
> 
> Sometimes things go just right. After writing here yesterday, it seemed to turn out to be one of those days. I actually accomplished all that I set out to do and even though I didn't have time to paint in the evening, I had to fight the feeling (once again) that I didn't set my goals high enough or plan enough work for the day because I actually accomplished all of it. Maybe the "Magic List" is just doing what it is supposed to be doing - working! Is it that powerful? I wonder. Or is it that organization is just THAT important to getting a lot accomplished?
> 
> Why is it with me that when I finish something, I feel as if I didn't do enough? I really do wonder sometimes. I guess after so many years of being stuck in high gear constantly it is just going to take some time for me to get used to working at this normal and more healthy pace. I have to keep repeating to my brain over and over that it is OK to actually finish what I set out to do for the day and it does not mean that I am not working hard enough if I do. Like any habit, it is sometimes difficult to change and takes a conscious effort and a little time.
> 
> I finished all the patterns I wanted to for the site update. I had received my Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in which I had four projects represented in. (One of them was my partner's) You had all seen the walnut snowflake ornaments last week when I posted them here. I was sorry to say that I wasn't really impressed with how they looked in the magazine. They were photographed on a red background and they really lost a lot being shown that way. I guess it is my fault for making them in walnut in the first place, but I don't know why they chose red. Something a bit lighter such as light blue or green would have certainly put a better presentation forth. Now I want to re-cut them. I want to do them in a lighter wood with perhaps colored beads embedded just to see how they will look. I myself love the walnut ones, but I found out long ago that what I like and what the masses like are sometimes quite different. Perhaps I stepped a bit too far out of line this time.
> 
> I also had a little reindeer dish that collapses like the earlier lady bug one did. They did a nice presentation of this project, I thought. They added 'reindeer food' to fill the dish and a cute little recipe for reindeer food in the article. It is funny that I don't really get to see what they print before it goes out, but I guess I certainly understand it. They usually have about 25-30 projects per issue and I am sure that they don't want to have to look to 25-30 egos for approval before each one. This one looked really cute and I like the idea of the reindeer food recipe. I think I will ask them if they mind if I include the recipe when I sell the pattern.
> 
> Here is a picture of the reindeer dishes:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> And here is a picture of the Tree Topper:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I have found in my travels that there are few scroll sawn Christmas tree toppers and I am certainly thinking of other designs that can be done. I like this one because it comes apart and can be stored flat. I cut it out of Birch plywood because it needs the extra strength that the plywood provides. However, when they sent it back to me, they didn't pack it right and it did get broken. (They should have read my article on packing scroll sawn items for shipping!) I was able to get a copy of the photograph from them that they used for the article. I actually had two choices - one with a black background, and this one with the blue background. I think they did an outstanding job on it and you can certainly tell they are better photographers then I am. This was a very difficult piece to shoot because of the different angles of it and the lighting but I am thrilled with this picture and they were happy to send me a copy of it. It really makes the piece look nice, and it will surely help when marketing the pattern.
> 
> After the patterns were completed, I spent the rest of the day finishing drawing the next candle tray. This one was the most challenging one to date. I will explain more about it when I present it to you. It went through several changes and I finally have a version that I like of it. I plan to cut it out today. I don't think the cutting is going to be very difficult, but it was the layout of the design that was giving me a problem. I had several different versions that were done and scrapped before I settled on something that I liked. Even so, on paper it isn't really impressive, so I hope when I cut it it will be one of those designs that has a life of its own. In looking back at it this morning, I am happy with it and think it will do OK.
> 
> As I said, there was no time for painting yesterday. I finished my final printout of the new project around 9pm and I did a few emails and a round of scrabble and watched a show. It just was too late to start something new, as I am on a new figure to paint for the skating set and didn't want to start something so late.
> 
> One last thing I wanted to mention today was that I saw that one of the LJ's (bearpie's) wife cut out my snowflake tray project and he had it posted in the project section. He said that was her FIRST scroll saw project! It was incredible! She did an absolutely beautiful job with it. I can't tell you all how good it makes me feel when I see that someone actually took the time to cut one of my projects. I guess I should be used to it by now, after doing this for so many years, but when I think of myself sitting here at the computer drawing and creating the pattern and then seeing that someone all the way in another country actually liked it enough to take the time to make it, it still gets to me. The very best part of my job is hearing how people enjoy doing my work and there are many times when I am tired or feel a little worn out when those letters and pictures that people send me really make a difference. They make me feel that in some very small way, I helped bring some happiness to someone else that I don't even know and that what I am doing here makes a positive difference.
> 
> That is the best feeling in the world!


You are very welcome Erwin and I am happy to see how well she is doing! I am sorry I didn't answer back sooner, but it has been a really busy day and this is the first time I am checking in pretty much all day. I am going WOOD SHOPPING tomorrow so I won't be around until Saturday. If you or she has any questions at all, you know where to find me and I will be happy to help with anything I can. I am excited that she is getting involved and happy to see her do so well. Thanks to you too for all your support!

Sheila


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Magic List" is Working*
> 
> Sometimes things go just right. After writing here yesterday, it seemed to turn out to be one of those days. I actually accomplished all that I set out to do and even though I didn't have time to paint in the evening, I had to fight the feeling (once again) that I didn't set my goals high enough or plan enough work for the day because I actually accomplished all of it. Maybe the "Magic List" is just doing what it is supposed to be doing - working! Is it that powerful? I wonder. Or is it that organization is just THAT important to getting a lot accomplished?
> 
> Why is it with me that when I finish something, I feel as if I didn't do enough? I really do wonder sometimes. I guess after so many years of being stuck in high gear constantly it is just going to take some time for me to get used to working at this normal and more healthy pace. I have to keep repeating to my brain over and over that it is OK to actually finish what I set out to do for the day and it does not mean that I am not working hard enough if I do. Like any habit, it is sometimes difficult to change and takes a conscious effort and a little time.
> 
> I finished all the patterns I wanted to for the site update. I had received my Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in which I had four projects represented in. (One of them was my partner's) You had all seen the walnut snowflake ornaments last week when I posted them here. I was sorry to say that I wasn't really impressed with how they looked in the magazine. They were photographed on a red background and they really lost a lot being shown that way. I guess it is my fault for making them in walnut in the first place, but I don't know why they chose red. Something a bit lighter such as light blue or green would have certainly put a better presentation forth. Now I want to re-cut them. I want to do them in a lighter wood with perhaps colored beads embedded just to see how they will look. I myself love the walnut ones, but I found out long ago that what I like and what the masses like are sometimes quite different. Perhaps I stepped a bit too far out of line this time.
> 
> I also had a little reindeer dish that collapses like the earlier lady bug one did. They did a nice presentation of this project, I thought. They added 'reindeer food' to fill the dish and a cute little recipe for reindeer food in the article. It is funny that I don't really get to see what they print before it goes out, but I guess I certainly understand it. They usually have about 25-30 projects per issue and I am sure that they don't want to have to look to 25-30 egos for approval before each one. This one looked really cute and I like the idea of the reindeer food recipe. I think I will ask them if they mind if I include the recipe when I sell the pattern.
> 
> Here is a picture of the reindeer dishes:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> And here is a picture of the Tree Topper:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I have found in my travels that there are few scroll sawn Christmas tree toppers and I am certainly thinking of other designs that can be done. I like this one because it comes apart and can be stored flat. I cut it out of Birch plywood because it needs the extra strength that the plywood provides. However, when they sent it back to me, they didn't pack it right and it did get broken. (They should have read my article on packing scroll sawn items for shipping!) I was able to get a copy of the photograph from them that they used for the article. I actually had two choices - one with a black background, and this one with the blue background. I think they did an outstanding job on it and you can certainly tell they are better photographers then I am. This was a very difficult piece to shoot because of the different angles of it and the lighting but I am thrilled with this picture and they were happy to send me a copy of it. It really makes the piece look nice, and it will surely help when marketing the pattern.
> 
> After the patterns were completed, I spent the rest of the day finishing drawing the next candle tray. This one was the most challenging one to date. I will explain more about it when I present it to you. It went through several changes and I finally have a version that I like of it. I plan to cut it out today. I don't think the cutting is going to be very difficult, but it was the layout of the design that was giving me a problem. I had several different versions that were done and scrapped before I settled on something that I liked. Even so, on paper it isn't really impressive, so I hope when I cut it it will be one of those designs that has a life of its own. In looking back at it this morning, I am happy with it and think it will do OK.
> 
> As I said, there was no time for painting yesterday. I finished my final printout of the new project around 9pm and I did a few emails and a round of scrabble and watched a show. It just was too late to start something new, as I am on a new figure to paint for the skating set and didn't want to start something so late.
> 
> One last thing I wanted to mention today was that I saw that one of the LJ's (bearpie's) wife cut out my snowflake tray project and he had it posted in the project section. He said that was her FIRST scroll saw project! It was incredible! She did an absolutely beautiful job with it. I can't tell you all how good it makes me feel when I see that someone actually took the time to cut one of my projects. I guess I should be used to it by now, after doing this for so many years, but when I think of myself sitting here at the computer drawing and creating the pattern and then seeing that someone all the way in another country actually liked it enough to take the time to make it, it still gets to me. The very best part of my job is hearing how people enjoy doing my work and there are many times when I am tired or feel a little worn out when those letters and pictures that people send me really make a difference. They make me feel that in some very small way, I helped bring some happiness to someone else that I don't even know and that what I am doing here makes a positive difference.
> 
> That is the best feeling in the world!


It's gonna be one beautifully decorated tree come Christmas….


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Magic List" is Working*
> 
> Sometimes things go just right. After writing here yesterday, it seemed to turn out to be one of those days. I actually accomplished all that I set out to do and even though I didn't have time to paint in the evening, I had to fight the feeling (once again) that I didn't set my goals high enough or plan enough work for the day because I actually accomplished all of it. Maybe the "Magic List" is just doing what it is supposed to be doing - working! Is it that powerful? I wonder. Or is it that organization is just THAT important to getting a lot accomplished?
> 
> Why is it with me that when I finish something, I feel as if I didn't do enough? I really do wonder sometimes. I guess after so many years of being stuck in high gear constantly it is just going to take some time for me to get used to working at this normal and more healthy pace. I have to keep repeating to my brain over and over that it is OK to actually finish what I set out to do for the day and it does not mean that I am not working hard enough if I do. Like any habit, it is sometimes difficult to change and takes a conscious effort and a little time.
> 
> I finished all the patterns I wanted to for the site update. I had received my Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in which I had four projects represented in. (One of them was my partner's) You had all seen the walnut snowflake ornaments last week when I posted them here. I was sorry to say that I wasn't really impressed with how they looked in the magazine. They were photographed on a red background and they really lost a lot being shown that way. I guess it is my fault for making them in walnut in the first place, but I don't know why they chose red. Something a bit lighter such as light blue or green would have certainly put a better presentation forth. Now I want to re-cut them. I want to do them in a lighter wood with perhaps colored beads embedded just to see how they will look. I myself love the walnut ones, but I found out long ago that what I like and what the masses like are sometimes quite different. Perhaps I stepped a bit too far out of line this time.
> 
> I also had a little reindeer dish that collapses like the earlier lady bug one did. They did a nice presentation of this project, I thought. They added 'reindeer food' to fill the dish and a cute little recipe for reindeer food in the article. It is funny that I don't really get to see what they print before it goes out, but I guess I certainly understand it. They usually have about 25-30 projects per issue and I am sure that they don't want to have to look to 25-30 egos for approval before each one. This one looked really cute and I like the idea of the reindeer food recipe. I think I will ask them if they mind if I include the recipe when I sell the pattern.
> 
> Here is a picture of the reindeer dishes:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> And here is a picture of the Tree Topper:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I have found in my travels that there are few scroll sawn Christmas tree toppers and I am certainly thinking of other designs that can be done. I like this one because it comes apart and can be stored flat. I cut it out of Birch plywood because it needs the extra strength that the plywood provides. However, when they sent it back to me, they didn't pack it right and it did get broken. (They should have read my article on packing scroll sawn items for shipping!) I was able to get a copy of the photograph from them that they used for the article. I actually had two choices - one with a black background, and this one with the blue background. I think they did an outstanding job on it and you can certainly tell they are better photographers then I am. This was a very difficult piece to shoot because of the different angles of it and the lighting but I am thrilled with this picture and they were happy to send me a copy of it. It really makes the piece look nice, and it will surely help when marketing the pattern.
> 
> After the patterns were completed, I spent the rest of the day finishing drawing the next candle tray. This one was the most challenging one to date. I will explain more about it when I present it to you. It went through several changes and I finally have a version that I like of it. I plan to cut it out today. I don't think the cutting is going to be very difficult, but it was the layout of the design that was giving me a problem. I had several different versions that were done and scrapped before I settled on something that I liked. Even so, on paper it isn't really impressive, so I hope when I cut it it will be one of those designs that has a life of its own. In looking back at it this morning, I am happy with it and think it will do OK.
> 
> As I said, there was no time for painting yesterday. I finished my final printout of the new project around 9pm and I did a few emails and a round of scrabble and watched a show. It just was too late to start something new, as I am on a new figure to paint for the skating set and didn't want to start something so late.
> 
> One last thing I wanted to mention today was that I saw that one of the LJ's (bearpie's) wife cut out my snowflake tray project and he had it posted in the project section. He said that was her FIRST scroll saw project! It was incredible! She did an absolutely beautiful job with it. I can't tell you all how good it makes me feel when I see that someone actually took the time to cut one of my projects. I guess I should be used to it by now, after doing this for so many years, but when I think of myself sitting here at the computer drawing and creating the pattern and then seeing that someone all the way in another country actually liked it enough to take the time to make it, it still gets to me. The very best part of my job is hearing how people enjoy doing my work and there are many times when I am tired or feel a little worn out when those letters and pictures that people send me really make a difference. They make me feel that in some very small way, I helped bring some happiness to someone else that I don't even know and that what I am doing here makes a positive difference.
> 
> That is the best feeling in the world!


It's always nice to Set Goals that one can accomplish, but not goals that's not easily achieveable.

Meaning never overwhelm yourself with too many goals, goals that can be accomplished with ease will give one a greater self accomplishment, then setting way too many goals that they cannot achieve by themselves in one givin day.

Now if many Goals were written down, but ment to achieve over say a few days, then them are goals worth achieving. Then accomplishment kicks in and ones spirit is uplifted knowing they have achieved what they set their mind to do!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Magic List" is Working*
> 
> Sometimes things go just right. After writing here yesterday, it seemed to turn out to be one of those days. I actually accomplished all that I set out to do and even though I didn't have time to paint in the evening, I had to fight the feeling (once again) that I didn't set my goals high enough or plan enough work for the day because I actually accomplished all of it. Maybe the "Magic List" is just doing what it is supposed to be doing - working! Is it that powerful? I wonder. Or is it that organization is just THAT important to getting a lot accomplished?
> 
> Why is it with me that when I finish something, I feel as if I didn't do enough? I really do wonder sometimes. I guess after so many years of being stuck in high gear constantly it is just going to take some time for me to get used to working at this normal and more healthy pace. I have to keep repeating to my brain over and over that it is OK to actually finish what I set out to do for the day and it does not mean that I am not working hard enough if I do. Like any habit, it is sometimes difficult to change and takes a conscious effort and a little time.
> 
> I finished all the patterns I wanted to for the site update. I had received my Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in which I had four projects represented in. (One of them was my partner's) You had all seen the walnut snowflake ornaments last week when I posted them here. I was sorry to say that I wasn't really impressed with how they looked in the magazine. They were photographed on a red background and they really lost a lot being shown that way. I guess it is my fault for making them in walnut in the first place, but I don't know why they chose red. Something a bit lighter such as light blue or green would have certainly put a better presentation forth. Now I want to re-cut them. I want to do them in a lighter wood with perhaps colored beads embedded just to see how they will look. I myself love the walnut ones, but I found out long ago that what I like and what the masses like are sometimes quite different. Perhaps I stepped a bit too far out of line this time.
> 
> I also had a little reindeer dish that collapses like the earlier lady bug one did. They did a nice presentation of this project, I thought. They added 'reindeer food' to fill the dish and a cute little recipe for reindeer food in the article. It is funny that I don't really get to see what they print before it goes out, but I guess I certainly understand it. They usually have about 25-30 projects per issue and I am sure that they don't want to have to look to 25-30 egos for approval before each one. This one looked really cute and I like the idea of the reindeer food recipe. I think I will ask them if they mind if I include the recipe when I sell the pattern.
> 
> Here is a picture of the reindeer dishes:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> And here is a picture of the Tree Topper:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I have found in my travels that there are few scroll sawn Christmas tree toppers and I am certainly thinking of other designs that can be done. I like this one because it comes apart and can be stored flat. I cut it out of Birch plywood because it needs the extra strength that the plywood provides. However, when they sent it back to me, they didn't pack it right and it did get broken. (They should have read my article on packing scroll sawn items for shipping!) I was able to get a copy of the photograph from them that they used for the article. I actually had two choices - one with a black background, and this one with the blue background. I think they did an outstanding job on it and you can certainly tell they are better photographers then I am. This was a very difficult piece to shoot because of the different angles of it and the lighting but I am thrilled with this picture and they were happy to send me a copy of it. It really makes the piece look nice, and it will surely help when marketing the pattern.
> 
> After the patterns were completed, I spent the rest of the day finishing drawing the next candle tray. This one was the most challenging one to date. I will explain more about it when I present it to you. It went through several changes and I finally have a version that I like of it. I plan to cut it out today. I don't think the cutting is going to be very difficult, but it was the layout of the design that was giving me a problem. I had several different versions that were done and scrapped before I settled on something that I liked. Even so, on paper it isn't really impressive, so I hope when I cut it it will be one of those designs that has a life of its own. In looking back at it this morning, I am happy with it and think it will do OK.
> 
> As I said, there was no time for painting yesterday. I finished my final printout of the new project around 9pm and I did a few emails and a round of scrabble and watched a show. It just was too late to start something new, as I am on a new figure to paint for the skating set and didn't want to start something so late.
> 
> One last thing I wanted to mention today was that I saw that one of the LJ's (bearpie's) wife cut out my snowflake tray project and he had it posted in the project section. He said that was her FIRST scroll saw project! It was incredible! She did an absolutely beautiful job with it. I can't tell you all how good it makes me feel when I see that someone actually took the time to cut one of my projects. I guess I should be used to it by now, after doing this for so many years, but when I think of myself sitting here at the computer drawing and creating the pattern and then seeing that someone all the way in another country actually liked it enough to take the time to make it, it still gets to me. The very best part of my job is hearing how people enjoy doing my work and there are many times when I am tired or feel a little worn out when those letters and pictures that people send me really make a difference. They make me feel that in some very small way, I helped bring some happiness to someone else that I don't even know and that what I am doing here makes a positive difference.
> 
> That is the best feeling in the world!


Good point Handi! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*

This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due 

I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.

I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.

Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:


From New Scroll Saw Work

That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Have a good safe trip. I hope that it turns out to be more profitable than my trip was yesterday.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Happy trip and good luck. You deserve to take a short break away from your scroll saw and drawing board. Thanks for the photos in your galery. God bless..


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Hope that by the time you read this YOU are flush with wood and new tools!
Love the design above. Your work is soooo impressive, Sheila!
Ellen


----------



## hallamjeff

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


How does East Coast Specialty Hardwood compare to Halifax Specialty Hardwoods?


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Woohoo.. have fun Sheila!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Yeah, wood trip!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


just one of those stores wood bee nice to have in Denmark
enjoy the trip …..hope your vallet is big enoff….lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet - I'm Heading to the Wood Store!*
> 
> This one is going to be short and sweet. I'm heading out this morning for Halifax and East Coast Hardwood - one of the best wood stores I have ever seen! I know you will all be jealous but I only go a couple of times a year so give me my due
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of this place so you can see how cool it is. I can't wait to see what I will come home with either. It always inspires me. We are also planning to hit a couple of tool places, as well as Lee Valley Tools and I am going to try to get some Corian to scroll saw. We are heading out early so I am actually typing this on Thursday night.
> 
> I did finish cutting my new project, but I didn't get to do the finishing on it. I promise I will have pictures of it too when I am done with it. I like it and it came out pretty good. It was a different type of cutting than the geometric stuff that I have been doing lately and loads of fun to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of part of it for you to see:
> 
> 
> From New Scroll Saw Work
> 
> That's all I am going to show you for now By the time you are reading this I will be on my way. I hope you have a great day, and I know I will!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


well i know that i see cub bears in this…so now my curiosity is soaring…and your out on the town …having a ball…im so happy for you to have a wood and tool day…fantastic…...i hope you stopped and got something good to eat…the sample picture is beautiful and i cant wait to see what you have done…cant wait to see the fruits of this trip as well…grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *

Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!

What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!

We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

(I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)

There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

Some close ups of the bins:


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!

We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future. 

We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.


From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010

We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.

I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL

We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.

I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL

We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.

We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust. 

We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.

On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though. 

By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes. 

So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!

What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!

Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


Sheila, this was so interesting and I loved the pictures. I was just curious - do these people ship the smaller pieces of wood by UPS or is it just for local pickup?

Well, it certainly sounds like that you have had a real nice trip and I'm glad that everything went well and that you arrived home safely. I hope that you can make room for the band saw and planer in your shop real soon.

Thanks for making this post and giving us this report and all of the wonderful pictures of that beautiful wood.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


I believe that they ship anywhere. It is just the cost and I like to pick my own. The other place that Jeff and Grizz mentioned, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods seems like they have a more comprehensive web presence and they also say they ship. I would imagine if you ask they will set up something. I know shipping from Canada TO the States is much cheaper than shipping from the States to Canada. They throw on lots of taxes and duties here. 

I am glad you liked the pictures. It was a great time!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


Thanks, I'll check it out. We sell hardwood and mouldings locally - nothing fancy - just the regular cabinet woods so I don't ever have much of a chance to work with any of these fancier woods. Anyways, I appreciate it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


Great pictures, very jealous now. Especially of that piece of Ebony. I don't normally see it that large in the UK. I'd spend hundreds in that wood shop.

Anyway I am now thrilled that I know someone famous.

Also glad you got some sanding sealer, lets us know what you think. I use wax over it because its a really quick and easy finish to do, finishing is not my area of expertise. You must polish the wax out properly though (buffing wheel) or finger prints show up very easily.

Now I wonder how much a flight over there would be and what the baggage allowance is?


----------



## Abbynormal

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


Wow what an awesome collection of wood, get in a lot of trouble visiting those places


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


well you trip came out just like i hoped it would..i imagined it all that way…sure will be happy for you when the day comes that you can buy a bandsaw and planer…i take it you dont have a spare bedroom in your house…i would set it up with those tools right away if that is what i had…for what you do…it would get you by until you had a small shop to use…...well ..you know how us wood workers are…if it would let me wood work..i might set it up in my livingroom…lol…dont need tv…when i can watch the bandsaw or planer run…lol…..priorities…lol…....happy for ya sheila…now where is that project you teased me with….......grizz


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


You just made us all jealous (just kidding) in the UK where I live we had a local craft supply shop who sold some really interesting exotics in short ends but he went out of business a couple of years ago & now it's hard to find pretty wood, you struck gold & unfortunately it's too long a drive for me & I'd probably get my feet wet.(ha ha!)
Blessing & make good things
Trevor


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


I am sooo jealous. We have nothing like that nowhere near here. I luck up on ways to get good hardwood every now and then. For the most part though I have to either work with what I can get or shop the big box stores for construction grade and then plane it down to what I need (wasted wood, which I hate).


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


´waaoow what a fantastic day you and your partner spend together in those places
don´t worry about the green glow over the horisont its just me with an empty vallet
wisching I cuold go bananas in those places we have nothing like that here in Denmark

thank´s for sharing it

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


I am finally getting time to write and do some emails. I have been watching the nice comments all day but was a (fairly) good girl and didn't play on the computer until I finished! I got some major things I had to get done today and just finished now.

Man am I tired though! Running around for fifteen hours sure takes its toll on this old girl!

@Martyn - How big is the ebony you get? I thought for some reasons you got much larger pieces than that. I had/have one board that size and took a couple of 'slices' off of it that are about 3/16" thick. I have used them for my whale pins and bat charms, but I really reserve it for the special projects. I may have a question or two about the sanding sealer, as I want to use it soon and try it out. 

@ Grizzman - we don't have any room to spare. I really would hate to move now because in every other way this place is ideal. We are considering asking around about renting a shop somewhere near, but we will have to see. I bought a lottery ticket yesterday but that didn't pan out so for now, we just have to work hard and dream!

To the rest of you guys - I never knew of a place like that even in Chicago that had that kind and quality of wood. Then, yesterday Jeff tells me about Halifax Specialty Hardwood and now I have TWO places to go! That is really going to be something if the other place is as good as this. But I watch money very carefully and allow myself only what I afford. I really live very simply within my means (besides my one little Chanel indulgence!) and I don't really do anything but work. It is great because I do love my job as you know and it doesn't give me much time to spend what little extra money I have. Since I go there only a couple of times a year, the trip is very well planned out and I have a set amount I can spend. I don't do jewelry, fancy clothes, vacations or other things like 'normal' people and I really try to take care of the things I have so they last me long.  One day when I am rich and famous I will have a killer shop like lots of the people here. Until then, I will dream with the rest of you and make due (happily!) with the nice set up I have and take pleasure in days like yesterday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


Looks like you had a ball there Sheila! Glad you came away with something. Have fun working with them, I know you will.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Baaaack! What a terrific day! *
> 
> Well you could have all figured that I would be late with the blog this morning. That was kind of a given. We got up at 4:30 yesterday morning and hit the road and we didn't get home until after 9pm. We were tired, but quite excited and wound up and I didn't get to bed until after midnight. I woke at 5:15 this morning and got a drink of water and went promptly back to bed. It just wasn't time yet!
> 
> What an incredible day we had! It was perfect from start to finish. It was fun, relaxing, educational and most of all inspiring. There are so many ideas going around in my head, I don't know which one to do first! I felt like a child at Christmas time waiting for the morning to come to open presents, but I already got mine. I just have to make them now!
> 
> We got to East Coast Specialty Hardwood soon after it opened. It is truly an incredible place. After walking through the office section and being greeted by two bouncy black labs, we made our way through to the warehouse. One of my first stops is always to check out the bins of exotic wood ends. These are small pieces that are already planed to about 3/4" and priced. Here is a picture of the bin area:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> You can see that it is literally like a candy store of wood! Here are a couple of closer pictures for you all to see:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I can imagine Martyn's shop having something like this for all his beautiful boxes! You guys would all go crazy here! Can you imagine what it would be like if all us Lumberjocks planned a shopping trip to one of these places at once? We would probably clean them out! I had to show what a $40 piece of Ebony looks like. I didn't get any ebony this time, as I have some of my piece left here, but it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Across the room there are the bins of larger, less exotic wood drop offs. These are usually great for me because of the small size that most of my projects are. A couple of pieces from here really goes a long way for me! We usually scout out these two places first to get a feel for what they have and then move on to some serious wood choosing.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> (I wonder how many pictures I can post? I guess I will find out, won't I!)
> 
> There is one main isle that all the hard wood is stored. This is one side of it. Notice that there is an upper level and a lower level. Each species is labeled and the length of each board is marked on the end. Lengths vary as do widths so you can really choose exactly what you need. If you need shorter, you go to the other side and they are happy to cut a piece down for you. I love choosing wood this way and it is the only way I will shop for it.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> Some close ups of the bins:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> I could have taken more pictures, but I think you get the idea. We spent probably an hour and a half there picking some really cool pieces. As I said the other days, I have a good supply of 'meat and potato' wood that I use every day, so this trip I was particular choosy and got to get some new species of wood to try. A couple of pieces that I am really excited about was a piece of Pau Amarillo which I have a particular project in mind for. I found the pieces in the bins of little wood for $4.30 each (I got 2) and they will be perfect for something I was thinking about. The other piece I can't wait to plane and work with was a piece of Grey Elm. From the pieces they had there that were already planed and dressed, it was really cool looking. I found a nice piece about 3 ft long and 12 inches wide that I can use for several projects, but one in particular that I have in mind. I can't wait now until we get another day at the shop to get this wood ready for me to cut!
> 
> We loaded up the back of the Mustang and filled it pretty good:
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> The back seat fits pieces up to about 3 feet long. Most of the pieces we have were that or less. We did have one piece of Padauk that was a bit longer, but it fit behind the seats pretty well. We even got a nice block of Basswood that we are going to slice and use for segmentation projects. I don't know if it will work as well as the Maple, but the block of it was only $13 so it was a good time to try. (Later in the day at Michael's, we saw a block of basswood smaller than the one we got for $42.00!)
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> After we were finished at East Coast, we headed to the other places in the Dartmouth area. The man from East Coast was kind enough to direct me to a place where I could find out about getting some Corian, and even gave me the name of the manager there and told him to tell him he sent me. We found the place quickly enough and I inquired about any 'scraps' they have. We talked for a bit and I told him that I was just needed small drop offs for projects I want to try on the scroll saw. He went into the back and gave me a nice sized piece to try, which was about 3/8" thick. He said there was very little that they consider 'waste' and that they usually charge about 25 cents a square inch for it. He asked more what I was doing it and I told him there was a project that I was working on for the magazine and he said 'wait a minute' and went in the back and got another piece. When I asked him how much I owed him, he said 'nothing' and told me it was just laying around. I was really thrilled and I think I will make him something out of it so they can put it in their show room (that is, if I am successful in what I am going to do with it!). I took his business card and hopefully I will have a good source for it in the future.
> 
> We then went on to Busy Bee Tools to look at the DeWalt planer we are considering and also a band saw. I can't get any equipment now, as I have no where to put them if I did, but it is fun to plan and it is something to look forward to and think about for the future. I wanted to see these things up close and be able to really look at them.
> 
> 
> From East Coast Hardwood Trip Aug 27 2010
> 
> We walked in the place, which was pretty big and the manager behind the desk said "Sheila?" I kind of looked up and looked at him and he repeated himself and asked if I was Sheila. I told him I was and he said "from the magazine?" and I said yes. I asked him if I knew him, because I felt really silly not knowing who he was and he said no, that he just knew me from Creative Woodworks and recognized me from my picture and has been a subscriber for years.
> 
> I was absolutely floored! I have never ever been 'recognized' before and here we were in this big city and in a place where I had never been near and someone knows who I am! It was really kind of cool! I told my partner that we would have to keep the top down on the car the ride home so my big head could fit in it! LOL
> 
> We stayed there for a while and the manager Mike was a great tour guide of all the tools. He had (of course) a nice yellow DeWalt saw and asked if I wanted to try it out. I felt silly so I graciously declined (I would have really been nervous!) but he showed me the beautiful work he did when he did demos and classes. He did compound cutting (another thing I want to try to do) and puzzles and he said he had classes every month.
> 
> I saw some Olson blades there and snagged some of the 2/0 reverse ones that I am running low on and he offered up some of the Mach 3 blades from his private stash that he gets from a supplier in Ontario that comes in a couple of times a year. He wouldn't let me pay for the sample blades and gave me a Busy Bee canvas bag too! What a nice man! I told him about all you guys and Lumberjocks and got his email and hopefully we will have a new member here soon. He does all kinds of woodworking and I am sure he will fit in here fine. I plan on sending him some nice patterns as a thank you for his hospitality, as he was saying he needed to get some more stuff that he could teach easily. With Christmas coming up, I want to give him some ornament patterns that he can do and teach. It was a great experience and I feel as if I made a new friend. Being "famous" has its benefits! LOL
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at this awesome grill and ate outdoors in the sun on the patio. The weather was perfect, as it was warm and not windy at all and the sun was shining brightly. It was fun to sit and plan the rest of our day over a great meal.
> 
> We stopped at Michel's crafts where I found some great crystals along with some materials to do some gold leafing that I want to try. Then it was on to the big mall where I treated myself to some Chanel soap (I had birthday money to spend). I found that Chanel goes very well with the smell of sawdust.
> 
> We then did a few more stops at the mall and made it to our final destination of the day - Lee Valley Tools. They always have something that is fun and while we were there, we picked up two wonderful books - a comprehensive book about band saws and also a finishing book by Bob Flexner. I want so much to learn all about finishing and it is so much information to learn! I have heard so much about Bob and I think that this book will help me be well on my way to at least the basic things I should know. I also (finally) got my hands on some sanding sealer. I just hadn't been able to find it and haven't gotten an order together to get some shipped. So it was a great time for me to grab some.
> 
> On our way home, we dropped off the new wood at Bernie's. They were out at their camp and not there, but we were able to cut down that Pau Amarillo so I could at least take that home now. I can't wait to get back there to get the new wood ready so I can play with it! I probably have enough to keep me going here at least for a short while though.
> 
> By the time we got home and unloaded, it was nearly ten. I read mail, but didn't respond because I was just too tired. Jeff wrote yesterday about Halifax Specialty wood, which Grizzman asked me about before I went. I thought that Grizz was talking about East Coast, but I found out last night that there IS another place right near where we were at that is called Halifax Specialty! I don't know if that is good or bad news! We looked at the store online and it looks quite inviting and like it will be lots of fun. The best part of all is that it is open on Saturday, so it will be easier to go there and see what is what. They do have Aspen which East Coast doesn't carry and I like to scroll saw so for that reason alone it is worth the trip! Maybe I will get there one more time before the snow comes.
> 
> So that was my day. I hope you liked seeing the pictures. I should have probably taken more, but I was so caught up in choosing wood, I was glad to take at least that. Today I need to do lots of email returns and stuff and I am trying to get the website updated by today or tomorrow and a mailing out. All the new stuff needs to go up there and also there have been many people with wonderful pictures for my customer's gallery that I have to post. And then the new project needs to be finished and made into a packet. Then I can start on the other new stuff!
> 
> What to do first, what to do first?! It really is fun to have so many cool things to choose from!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday, everyone!!


Sheila, I'm used to Ebony in 1 1/2"" square blanks or 3" x 1/2", both about 18" long. That piece looked much wider and thicker, at the same time. It would seem an ideal size to start from on some of my recent projects.
I usually find myself adapting the construction technique to the materials I have and this can be limiting.

Regarding the sanding sealer, please feel free to drop me a PM with questions.


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Grizz"*

I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that 

My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.

The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.

After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.

My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.

I like to call it "The Grizz"


From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray

For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)

The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.


From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray

I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.


From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray

I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!

The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.

I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.

I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.

In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.

I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.

I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.

Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.

So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!

We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Grizz"*
> 
> I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that
> 
> My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.
> 
> The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.
> 
> After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.
> 
> My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.
> 
> I like to call it "The Grizz"
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)
> 
> The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!
> 
> The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.
> 
> I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.
> 
> I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.
> 
> In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.
> 
> I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.
> 
> I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.
> 
> So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!
> 
> We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


Your site looks nice, Sheila. If I had your energy and organizing skills I'd get ten times more done. I bought a Craft magazine at Lowes the other day that I thought was the one you edit for but I don't think that it was. Does Barnes and Nobles sell your magazine?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Grizz"*
> 
> I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that
> 
> My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.
> 
> The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.
> 
> After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.
> 
> My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.
> 
> I like to call it "The Grizz"
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)
> 
> The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!
> 
> The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.
> 
> I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.
> 
> I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.
> 
> In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.
> 
> I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.
> 
> I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.
> 
> So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!
> 
> We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


I don't know if B&N sell it, as I haven't been to the States in a while, but they used to. It is called Creative Woodworks and Crafts and I know Wal-Mart has them (here anyway).

I will tell you it is much better having great, competent people who help me. Without my partner, who is quite talented himself (He NEVER saw a scroll saw until last year when I met him!) and my friend Leldon who has been sawing since he was 14, I couldn't do half as much! They both bring my company up to a new level and not only add their own talents to it, but give me more time to design and do other things too. Although they like to remain in the background, they deserve a LOT of credit! I am very fortunate to be working with both of them!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Grizz"*
> 
> I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that
> 
> My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.
> 
> The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.
> 
> After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.
> 
> My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.
> 
> I like to call it "The Grizz"
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)
> 
> The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!
> 
> The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.
> 
> I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.
> 
> I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.
> 
> In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.
> 
> I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.
> 
> I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.
> 
> So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!
> 
> We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


I'm glad that you have good people working with you. Good people are sometimes hard to come by. We have a Walmart here so I'll see if they have a copy. I'd like to take a look at it and keep up the good work.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Grizz"*
> 
> I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that
> 
> My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.
> 
> The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.
> 
> After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.
> 
> My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.
> 
> I like to call it "The Grizz"
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)
> 
> The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!
> 
> The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.
> 
> I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.
> 
> I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.
> 
> In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.
> 
> I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.
> 
> I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.
> 
> So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!
> 
> We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


You do the most amazing work such intricate detail I think I'll sell mine & buy a chainsaw
Best 
Trevor


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Grizz"*
> 
> I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that
> 
> My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.
> 
> The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.
> 
> After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.
> 
> My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.
> 
> I like to call it "The Grizz"
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)
> 
> The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!
> 
> The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.
> 
> I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.
> 
> I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.
> 
> In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.
> 
> I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.
> 
> I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.
> 
> So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!
> 
> We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


Sheila! How on earth do you keep coming up with design after design in such short time periods? THis one is so fabulous too! And there is something for every taste! I'm impressed - but I'm also terribly impressed with the workmanship on the pieces themselves. Do you have a little store back there?


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Grizz"*
> 
> I am still kind of slow today. It is funny how you go away for only a day and it takes you several to catch up again. I am not complaining though. It is good to be missed. Not only by the cats, but also by friends and others. It was funny but when I left on Friday morning, there was one email in my mail box. I was totally caught up on correspondence and getting back to people that I needed to talk to and all. When I got home, there were over 40 things there for me. About half of it was responses from things I commented on here or at Scroll Saw Workshop site, but the other half were real letters that I needed to respond to. You all know how I can talk, so you can imagine how much time it takes me to do that
> 
> My partner wanted to finish the site update yesterday too. That was OK, but I really wanted my last candle tray to be included in the update. I had finished cutting it on Thursday, but I still had to sand and finish it and take the photographs and also make it into the packet. Since he has taken over doing most of the work on the site, he has made it much more attractive. He uses Adobe Dreamweaver to create the tables on the front page which are a far better presentation than the list that the template has to offer. The look is so much more organized and cleaner and it is much easier to find stuff and get around. However, I don't know how to do coding like that so it is out of my hands and when I need to add or change something, I can no longer do it myself. That isn't a position that a control-type person like myself is used to. But it looks so much better that I am learning to compromise.
> 
> The site as I said before is on a template and we tend to override the code from the template, which isn't always easy. The way we have to update is kind of incrementally, where we have to publish it step by step in order to link everything properly to each other. That means that if you happen on the site when we are in the process of updating, things may be goofy or funny until we are all completed. We try to keep this 'down time' to a minimum and do the final things quickly, but they just take some time. Usually a couple of hours. So for the morning, while he was coding on one computer and setting things up, I spent the morning adding descriptions and information on my computer. For the new candle holder, he left a "coming soon" space on the table on the front page. I didn't like doing things that way because it didn't look complete, but it really made getting that last pattern finished a priority.
> 
> After lunch, the site was ready to go and I sent out the first set of emails announcing the update. I spent the next couple of hours, sanding and finishing and photographing the new pattern. I got it up on the site by around 4 my time, but I still needed to do the packet for it in case someone ordered it. Of course, someone did right away. That was good, but I sent his other patterns to him and told him that particular pattern would be there by this morning. He was great with that, but I still didn't like having to delay things myself, as I thought it looked a bit unprofessional. So I finished the pattern and sent it to my friend who proofreads for me and proofread it myself about three times and sent it off to the customer. By then it was close to 9pm.
> 
> My friend, Leldon said it looked fine so I could take a deep breath and kind of relax for a minute or two. I know this is pressure I put on myself, but it was just so close to being ready for the update that I just wanted to include it. It is a really cool pattern and means a lot to me. So far it took the most amount of thought of all the candle trays and took me several days (off and on) of thinking and drawing to make it look good. I am really happy with it though and I think it will be a good seller.
> 
> I like to call it "The Grizz"
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> For those of you who are regulars here on LJ's, you have probably heard of Grizzman. When I first started doing these candle trays, he suggested that I do a grizzly bear themed one. Those of you who know me know that I also love wildlife and I thought that it would be the perfect theme for something like this. So I did this in honor of my good friend and it will make me think of him every time I see it. (I did leave out the dress though!)
> 
> The wood that I used on this was hickory. This is the first time I tried using it and I will be honest, I was kind of afraid of it because it is rated as quite a hard wood. But when we planed down this piece last week at Bernie's, it really looked beautiful and interesting. It almost looked like a mix of oak and brown maple to me. It had the smoothness of the maple, yet there was some grain in it that resembled oak, but with far less grain marks than oak. I felt it would hold up to the sawing of the trees fairly well and I am very pleased to say I was right. The color after applying the mineral oil is incredible. It was a warm, rich light brown and you can see how beautiful the grain accented the design.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I had sent the design to Leldon in the early afternoon for him to see and he cut it also that afternoon. It was funny because he sent me a picture of his set and it arrived to me on Thursday afternoon just as I was removing the pattern from mine. It is rare that I give a pattern out before even I cut it, but Leldon has been a great help in both cutting and proofreading my patterns for me. He catches stuff that I don't even think of and has really helped me quite a lot.
> 
> 
> From SLD328 Grizzly Bear Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the darker wood too. That is the fun part about making these patterns. You can change the look completely so easily!
> 
> The most difficult part of making this design was making the trees go around the corner without it being obvious that it was turning. I know that I probably didn't state that clearly, but I didn't want another round tray for this design, yet I didn't want the trees to be sideways on the sides of the bears. I had to have them curve gradually and naturally enough so that you didn't really notice that they were turning. It took a while to draw them so that they look OK, but I finally got it I think.
> 
> I love cutting trees like this and it has been quite a while since I drew a pattern like this. Again, I say it is easy, but let me rephrase it to saying it is very forgiving. You just cut the inside (negative) areas of the trees first and then you do the outer trees. This is really great for practice because if you miss following the lines a bit here or there, who is to know? Who is to say that the branch should be exactly this way or that? Even if you were to lose a branch or end, no one would ever be the wiser. It is really fun to spin in and out and it really builds your sawing skills for maneuvering.
> 
> I know this is getting long, but I do want to say something about blades again. When I was in the city on Friday, I picked up some 2/0 reverse tooth Olsen Blades. I had a large supply from when I worked with Scroller when they were privately owned many years ago and the supply I had was finally dwindling. Scroller was very secretive as to where they got their blades (it was a competition thing I think) and I don't really have contact with the original owners anymore. I had thought that at one time they said they got their blades from the same manufacturer as Olsen.
> 
> In the past year, as I see my supply getting smaller, I have been trying many types of blades to see where I can purchase them from. I am all for supporting small companies such as myself and I have honestly tried several of the blades from other suppliers both here in Canada and in the United States. One brand in particular is extremely popular and I thought I would give them a go. I honestly for the life of me can't see how people can saw anything with any degree of accuracy with them. They have a mind of their own. I tried them when I first came here to Canada and I also tried them a month or so ago when I found them in the drawer thinking I am a better sawyer and I found the exact same problem. (So did my partner, so it wasn't just me) They wander and don't respond immediately when you turn or change direction. Now you all see the small stuff I cut, and I like to be dead-on the line. If I mess up, I like it to be because of me, not because of the blade.
> 
> I came home with my little package of Olsen 2/0 reverse-tooth blades and tried them out on the hickory charms yesterday and I thought to myself - Yahoo! I found my blades!!! So now I can say with one hundred percent confidence that those Olsen blades are the way to go. I had thought they were the ones (about 95% sure) and I know that many people loved them so I did recommend them a lot, but now I can really stand behind them.
> 
> I honestly don't know how others use the other brand that everyone is bragging about? It really makes me wonder. I can only think that they never tried the Olsen ones and don't know the difference. I think if they tried them then they would see how easy things can be.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a blade chart for Olsen blades, I do have one to download for free on my site or you can PM me or email me and I will be happy to send you one. I love to see people successful in doing this and I really believe that this is the way to go.
> 
> So for today, I will finish all my correspondence, which will take me a couple of hours. I am sorry if I didn't get back to you right away if you emailed me but I am trying my best. After that, I think I am going to pull out my paint and play with my skating set for the rest of the day. I have new projects to start and Monday seems like a good time to do so. I have also been dying to make some cinnamon buns and it is finally cool enough to put the oven on for a little bit. That would really be a treat!
> 
> We have another beautiful day here that is cool and clear. We have had such a lovely summer! It would be a good day to talk a walk too and just enjoy some fresh air. I hope you all take a little time to take advantage of what is left of your summer too. Enjoy the days while you can!


Sheila,

Great work. I'd like to get a chance to work with different woods, I think as I mentioned before, I generally work with Plywood because it's cheaper and it don't move when the weather changes so I don't have to worry bout my projects warping.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*

Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.

It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)

The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.

Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.

It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.

This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.

It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!

Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.

A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.

Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.

It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.

So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.

How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)

So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)

I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Web companies can be really tricky…. Webdev is a really big part of my job and I have a partner. We have the same basic skillset, but there are definitely some things he is way better at than I am and some things I am way better at than he.. He likely would have said we can totally transfer things over because he likes working directly in databases like that. So, I'm not surprised you got conflicting information. One suggestion, however: when you hear back from them, confirm that you have a backup of your store BEFORE they begin. If you can backup the database on your own, do it. I don't want to tell you how many times I've had to start a project from scratch because of a mistake as simple as not backing up a database. The filesystem is important too, but the database is the key.

500mb is nothing. I'm impressed you were running that whole store on that tiny amount of space! I've browsed around it - there's definitely a lot of content there.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks so much for the info, Lis. I really am not good at that aspect of things at all. As you know, web design can be a whole other career. I think that is why I neglected it so much before. There just weren't enough hours in the day.

I will definitely find out about backing things up properly. I am kind of excited in getting the new software because there have been so many little pesky things that are attributed to the older software and I am sure this will ultimately be much better. Stupid me just didn't think about it and I 'assumed' (Never good!) that they were updating things on their side all along. I probably got a message from them that I failed to read when I wasn't paying attention to the site about the upgrade years ago.  Dumb me!

Anyway, I will brace for the change and hope for the best and deal with the hiccups as they come. The company is basically good and it isn't that expensive for them to host me so I kind of want to see what this brings and stay put with them.

Thanks again for your thoughts! I do appreciate it!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I now have a deep seated hatred for Home Depot. They have actually changed their customer service policy at the one here locally. They now have a lady up front of the store near the tools, which is usually the main section I go to there, and she'll ask if you need any help, every thrity seconds. That would be great except for two things. First off, sometimes I'm just there killing time and browsing, knowing I don't have the money to buy anything. After I've told her that five time, even in detail that I'm broke and can't afford anything but can look for when I can afford it, it seems she would leave me alone. The second problem, for example when I went in last week looking for a replacement pad for my Porter Cable sander, she has no freaking clue where anything is anyway. Ok, so if she would tell me, "sir, beats me", that would be fine with me too. No, instead she has me follow her all over the store, even over in the paint department looking for it herself. I could have done that. Hell, I was doing that before she decided to "help".
I'm sorry to hijack your post for my own rant Sheila. I really just wnated to let you know that I am fuly aware of what you mean. All the way down here in the south, the HD is just as bad. Besides, I'm still jealous of you about the hardwood shopping trip. If I had stores like you do near enough to go at least a couple times a year, I night never darken the doorway of HD again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Oh, and you are so lucky with the blackberries too. Here in my area, you have about a two month window to get blackberries before they start drying up. If you haven't picked what you want by about the end of May, you're out of luck. That would be fine except the only decent blackberry patch I know of close by is up by the river. The last three years has flooded that general area and we can't get no black berries at all. So listening to you talk about picking them makes me miss my wife's blackberry cobbler.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hey, William, I know what you mean about the big box stores. Maybe you missed this post by Abbot the other day:

Home Depot Training Manual

Maybe you could print this manual out and take it to her in order to remind her that they are suppose to run and hide when they see a customer coming.

Thought that you'd get a kick out of it if you hadn't seen it.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I'm glad to hear that overall you're happy with your host. That's very important!  I've heard so many horror stories.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila, computers and servers can really be finnicky and when you add software to the mix anything can go wrong especially if the software is old and out of date. Sounds like ya'll are getting it licked though. HD is a good place to get injured especially if you are older and can't get any help.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Lis - you are so right! I heard many horror stories too. I figure that is why I will stick here for now. I just hope it goes ok. I will do everything I can to make it go smoothly. The last thing I need after business is finally picking up is to sabotage one of the vehicles of income for myself!

@ everyone else - that was the training manual that I was talking about! It was funny but so close to the truth it hurt. You are right about helping the elderly too. I know I am not able to do what I used to do and while I was watching that guy I was thinking just that - what would an older person (man OR woman) do in that situation? Probably get hurt I would imagine.

I just go there also to look mostly. I rarely buy from them but like to see the stuff on display. We just went mostly 'because it was there'. I would rather buy from a local place myself.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Ramblings and Customer (non)Service*
> 
> Ahhh! One of my favorite days of the week! I can tell already that it is going to be warm today. It is so quiet and still out and I can hear that rooster in the distance crowing every five minutes or so. It sounds silly to me. Maybe because I was a city girl for so many years. Most people here are annoyed by it, it seems. My neighbor Lee says when he first hears it in the morning it makes him get up and close the window. He threatens to go over and do it bodily harm. It's all words though because he is a gentle man. He is single and has five cats. (yes, five!) He works at the nearby fish processing plant on the wharf and his friends tease him and call him the 'cat lady of Meteghan'. He has built a shelter for the feral cats at the wharf and feeds them every day and works with the rescue organization to find some of them good homes and medical attention when necessary. They capture the new arrivals and make sure they are spayed or neutered and do all kinds of fund raisers and stuff. Anyone like that has a good character, I think. in his travels, he has adopted five cats of his own, the most recent being an orange tabby kitten last year. The kitten had a lame leg and he didn't want it to be put to sleep and even though he already had four of his own, he took it home and kept it. It turned out that it outgrew its leg affliction and is beautiful and healthy and full of mischief. So now he has five. And I think the rooster is safe.
> 
> It is good to go into Monday with a clean slate. By that I mean that most everything is caught up and I can make a fresh start on some new things. I have some great ideas for patterns and don't know where to start first. I think I will use that Pau Amarillo because I want to see how it will cut for one and I want to try some of those Mach 3 blades that were given to me from the manager of Busy Bee. Although it just occurred to me that if I try the new blades on the new wood, I won't be able to tell how each really preforms. I guess I will have to try the new wood with the old blades first and some wood I am familiar with with the new blades to really get a good idea. (Heck! What was in my coffee this morning anyway?)
> 
> The site is all updated, but I was unable to put the reader's Gallery pictures and stories on it. As we were updating, I received the error message "Disk Limit Exceeded" and thought "Un oh!" I have over 350 products there and many of them have several pictures. I started the site in 2002 and I wasn't as computer-literate as I am now and some of the file sizes of the pictures are pretty big. I really don't want to go and pick through and re-size all those old pictures of products that don't sell much anyway, but I still want to keep the older stuff there because people do buy the patterns sometimes. I contacted the host company and they said that with that older software I am using, I have a 500 mb limit and have reached it. I asked if I could purchase a higher limit and they said that I needed to upgrade to the newer version.
> 
> Now I am all for upgrading and keeping on top of things. Nothing bothers me more than someone running Windows 2000 or other old software and wants me to fix their computer. Eight or ten years in computer software is several lifetimes and the stuff that is out today is so far beyond that there is no way I can see things working together. In 2002 I felt like a big shot because I had a computer with 4 GB of hard drive space. Now my computer is 1.5 TB with my network storage and I am still considering another backup drive in the future. I know that I was running on older software for the site, but I was unaware of it until the beginning of this year when I really started taking interest in building the site again. For several years it sat there as an afterthought and I focused mostly on my magazine and wholesale aspects of my business. However, with the downfall of the economy over the last couple of years, I figured that I needed every resource possible if I were to make a living and have really made it a part of my business again since the beginning of the year.
> 
> It was then that we realized there were problems and we were told that we needed to upgrade. However, as recently as a couple of months ago, we were informed that we would have to rebuild the site from a blank template. With over 350 products that wasn't where I wanted to spend my time. Since we did have it working for us at the moment, we decided to shop it out later and do it when we had more time. But Saturday's error message really kind of forced the issue. After all, my business isn't getting smaller. I need room to grow.
> 
> This representative told me, however that they were able to migrate the information from one version to the next, which made much more sense to me. If that was the case, I don't mind having to take a day or two to fix things up (as I know that it won't migrate seamlessly - even on the pink cloud that doesn't happen) and I put in the order for the upgrade. I am to hear back from them "soon" as that department wasn't open on the weekend. It should be - ahem - interesting to see how this will go. I will just have to brace myself for that roller coaster ride and take it as it comes.
> 
> It is funny how customer service is like that. I believe that I even have a transcript of the conversation I had at the beginning of the summer with the rep that told me that I would have to re enter all the information. Now I find I wouldn't have to. That is a basic issue, isn't it? Shouldn't they know the answer decisively to that question? If it means the difference of a company running eight year old software and updated stuff - which is admittedly easier for all parties involved - then why aren't they properly educated and informed about their products? it just makes no sense!
> 
> Last story of the day - speaking of customer service (or should I say "non-existent customer service"?) The other day when I was in the city, we went to the big box store (HD) just to see what they had. While I was waiting for the washroom, I was waiting in the last isle and noticed this one customer with interest. At first, he looked at the bags of powdered concrete mix. Nothing special there. He was looking around for someone to help him, I imagine because he had that bewildered look and was looking up and down the isle. His eyes stopped on me at one point, but I must have not looked like the helpful type because he continued on and finally walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later, I see him rolling one of those flat carts up the isle toward the place where the concrete was. He stopped in front of it. I guess he took matters into his own hands. Now you would think that they would have the heavy bags of concrete mix sitting on the floor, but that wasn't the case. They were on the shelf that was about four feet from the ground and the bags were piled 4-5 high. So to get to the top of the bag, this guy pulls the cart directly under the shelf and proceeds to stand on it.
> 
> Now remember the cart had wheels. And to get the large bags down from the shelf, he needed to stand on the edge of the cart. So with the first step from his body weight alone, I see the cart teeter and the wheels on the opposite side come up off the ground. I stifled a gasp as he quickly stepped towards the middle of the cart so it wouldn't tip. But then he went back to the edge because he couldn't reach the bags from the middle. The cart again wanted to tip a bit so he stretched out his body to reach the first heavy bag and try to put it on the cart. Since he was reaching, he kind of pushed the cart and it was ever-so-slowly rolling away from the shelf.
> 
> It was like watching a comedy movie, but it was really happening and overall quite dangerous. I would have taken a picture of him if I didn't think he would come over and bop me for doing so. I guess thinking back I should have went over there and held the cart steady for him but I honestly was so fascinated watching him that it never crossed my mind.  It was like I was mesmerized.
> 
> So he gets hold of the first bag and in one swift motion throws it to the opposite side of the cart with a loud Bang! From there on it got easier as he counter-weighted the cart (at least he had the sense to do that) and the bags were piled from the outer side in. The rest was uneventful and I went on with my business.
> 
> How sad it was though that this is the case. I have read so many stories like this here on LJ's about the service at these stores, and there was even a funny poster about training the employees to avoid customers. I thought about that poster when I was there and it is so, so true. This was a lawsuit waiting to happen. It is quite sad that things have come to this because it seems that if these places hire anyone that has any sense of pride or work ethic, they don't last because they crush their spirit and they soon quit. I don't blame them one bit. I wouldn't want to be any part at all of that type of organization. (We only bought a can of spray glue there. I guess we just like to go there to see things up close. I don't like the store myself, but it allows you to browse without being pestered by sales people, which is quite an understatement)
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with my Monday. I didn't get to make my cinnamon buns because I didn't want to turn on the oven yesterday. It doesn't look as if I will do them today either. In the next week or so it will be cool enough so I will wait. I am debating on going for one last look at the blackberries, but it depends on how involved I get with the things here. I am going to get some drawing done today and hopefully I will be cutting my Pau Amarillo by tomorrow. (And have some more skaters to show you)
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend was as fun as mine. It seems we still have a bit of warm weather left so it is good to take advantage of it while we can. I hope you all have some wonderful plans for the week and have fun doing them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


well your one person i know of that enjoys mondays…being a non working person now..they are all the same to me…no week ends…no mondays…....lol…big box stores…i know what they can do and what they cant…and what they have now and basicly what they dont…over all i dont like them…they are just as you said….hope the new up grade works out and i hope its not to painful…..when it comes to computers and software…as you know it can be tricky….good luck…..happy week to you…....more coming…privately ….grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to the Shop!*

Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!

I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.

So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.

We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.

Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.

I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!

I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.

This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.

I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about. 

We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.

Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.

So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.

The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.

I feel so rich!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


Your very fortunate to have a friend like Bernie and I know that you feel blessed to have his and his wife's friendship. I hope that can one day have your very own shop, too, and I know that you will because you're a very determined young lady and you deserve it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


what a wonderful post this morning sheila..a wonderful day you certainly had..nothing like unwrapping wood on the planer…i am the same way..when i first discovered antique southern heart pine…it was the same…very brown and not easy to see…since it had a light coat of white or pink pain on it…and when it came out the other end..it was wow…such rich fantastic grain..so im really glad you had a wonderful day…ending it with a dinner with such wonderful friends is perfect…i awoke early myself with some ideas going through my head for a project that is going to turn into a long running series …cant wait to show it when its done..im really excited about it…now if i could only get my blades back from the guy who is sharpening them…lol…im on the verge of going crazy without my saw and planer…wont do it like this again…have a wonderful day…..grizzman


----------



## SPalm

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


I agree with the wonderment that you find in re-sawing and planing wood. I am always amazed at the grain that shows its face. These are the simple things that a lot of people can just not understand.

Steve


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


I feel like I am with you on this trip… your writing is so vivid.
Ellen


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


Hi Shiela,

Before I posted a blog, I was enjoying reading your blog and my mind is imagining how you are working with those delicate wood species doing the planing. 
Last weekend, I started SPIRAL DESIGN to be constructed. (I have the blog next yours) I was supposed to surrender with the spiral design I made to make it in flesh and nevermind posting however, I was inspired with your blog today. Your determination in doing those difficult design inspired me to continue. Everyone in the LJ has something in common…. the love on the woodwork each of us is doing…. Keep it up and thanks as always,


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


Sheila, I agree with you and Steve. There is nothing like taking a gnarly old piece of wood and planing it to reveal the beauty underneath. Another one that gets me is when the wood really comes alive when the first coat of finish hits it. Two presents in one. The gift that never stops giving.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


Do not worry about sounding dorky for your feelings towards the wood. I have never found anyone close enough for me to meet in person that has a love for wood like I do. Therefore, when others are around I get some mighty funny looks. I can feel and stare at wood grain for a long time and just get lost on the grain. It's relaxing. My wife has caught me on very large pieces leaning across it and just feeling it's smothness and taking in the different textures and colors (even once or twice running it across the cheek of my face). She says it looks like I'm getting ready to make love to it. I also love the feel of fresh sawdust moving between my fingers. There's different textures depending on species and the size of the dust particles. Anyone who doesn't believe there's a difference between fresh and old sawdust or species, just make different piles according to species and when it was cut and "play" with it. There's a difference. 
I'll stop there. Just believe me Sheila. You are not the only one who has a connection with the wood. So, don't worry. Some of us others feel the same way. Wood is beautiful. Wood is elegant. Sometimes, wood is even sexy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


thank´s for a wonderfull blog Sheila you realy are a fantastic writer I almost
thought I was standing right beside you in the shop 
and you are not the only one who has that feeling about wood
but I think the best part is (except from the smell of wood)
when I applye the first layer of finish 
and the wood pops with all the beautyfullness of colour and grain

have a great day yourself Sheila
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


Thank you again for the nice comments. I agree with you Martyn and Dennis - that first coat of finish is always amazing. I am eager to experiment with different finishes with these new types of wood. I find I am less and less satisfied with just spraying a coat of poly finish on these beautiful pieces of wood. It just doesn't do them justice.

I have really liked the oil because it penetrates and really becomes part of the wood. I like the physical process of taking the time to finish things properly. It seems a shame to take all that time cutting and then not give the same amount of attention to the finish. It is like doing half a project.

I am looking forward to learning the different processes and sharing what I learn with others. There are so many times I see beautifully cut fretwork pieces with crap finishes over them. It is just a shame and I have been guilty of it too. 

I also just love all the steps of working with the wood. Even the smells sometimes although I know some are toxic and I shouldn't be breathing them. I find the cocobolo smells somewhat like coconut. I wonder if that is why it is named as such. It was interesting to smell all the different fragrances of the many types of woods yesterday (even through the masks). I think sometimes we forget that wood is a living and breathing organism.

Anyway, I am glad you enjoyed sharing my day with me. I enjoyed bringing you all along!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Shop!*
> 
> Sometimes I am just like a child. I guess that age has nothing to do with maturity, does it? Here I was yesterday, doing what I was supposed to be doing (drawing) and my partner called that he got off of work early. By early, I mean it was about 2pm. He asked if I wanted to head to Bernie's and re-saw that wood we got on Friday (I guess he is a child, too!) and it took me about half a second to answer YES!
> 
> I have been thinking about all those beautiful wood pieces since we got back and wondering when we would be able to get it re-sawn and to the point where I can bring it here and use it. In Digby where Bernie lives, they are having their annual "Wharf Rat Motorcycle Rally" this weekend starting Wednesday which will bring over 15,000 people to the small town of 4,000. Although I enjoyed it when I lived there on main street and could observe most of the activities from my front window, I really had no desire to go near that town at all this time. There are two roads to get into Digby and both of them are one lane each way. For the first few years, I was able to take the secondary road in if need be, but I am sure that people have caught on now and it will be tedious at best to get there. Staying as far away from it as I possibly could was a better plan.
> 
> So I called Bernie at the lake and asked if he minded if we spent a couple of hours in the shop and he said of course we could. He chose not to come though, as it was one of the warmest days that we have had so far this summer and wanted to stay and go for a swim.
> 
> We arrived at the shop around 3:30 and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cooler inside the shop than outside. We immediately went through our inventory and decided which pieces we would work on. There were so many beautiful ones to choose from! We had some Padauk, Grey Elm, a large, thick chunk of Basswood which I wanted to use for some segmentation, some Purple Heart, Sapele, Incensio and I also brought back a piece of the Pau Amarillo so I could run it through the planer. There were also a few pieces of Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut and Brown Maple that we were running 'low' on. So we had our work cut out for us.
> 
> Most of the boards were about 3' long and anywhere from 8-12" wide. We were able to split most of them so I got at least a half inch piece after planing and also some thin 1/8" stock for ornaments and such. We kind of set up a production line so we didn't have to change the measurements very much and got to work. My partner worked on the table saw and the band saw and I was stationed at the planer.
> 
> I love planing wood. It is one of my favorite parts of woodworking. It fascinates me to see the beautiful different figures of the grains exposed. Since we bought most of our wood rough-sawn, putting each species of wood through the planer was like unwrapping a package and seeing a beautiful gift unveiled. I know it sounds dorky, but it was so much fun!
> 
> I plane wood like I router - taking very small passes. I find that especially with the exotic wood that I use, it is far better to take small passes than larger ones and there is little, if any tear out. Bernie just had his blades sharpened and the planer was purring like a kitten. Much of the wood was so smooth it was almost shiny, and the curls and figures of the grain looked so cool. My head was spinning thinking about the new projects that this wood would eventually become. It was a thoroughly enjoyable experience.
> 
> This was the first time I worked with a couple of these woods. The Grey Elm had an extremely beautiful grain. It was fine and smooth and the color went from light sand to a bright gold in spots to a medium brown in the middle. It looks as if it will be great to scroll saw and should hold up pretty well to many of the details that I like to put into my designing. I have a particular project in mind that I want to try it with. It seemed fairly easy to cut and although I haven't looked at where it is on the Janka scale, I think it will be a nice addition to my arsenal. I also liked the look of the Sapele, which is new to me. It has a caramel color almost like that of mahogany, but seemed a bit denser and the grain was quite wavy on the piece I have. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. I also haven't worked with Padauk in many years - probably over ten. The piece I have it brilliant and fiery and although I know it is very hard, I think with the proper blade in the saw it shouldn't be much of a problem and certainly strong.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own full shop. One day I will. Some days I feel so limited having only the scroll saw as my major 'tool', but for now that is how it has to be and it is fun to dream of all the wonderful boxes and things I will be able to make when I have all the necessary equipment to do so. It gives me something to look forward to and to work for and it is a nice goal to dream about.
> 
> We worked quite efficiently and finished up in a couple of hours. When I looked at the pile of beautiful wood in the back seat of my car, I realized just how efficient we were. By 6:30 we had the shop clean and swept and were headed out to the lake where Bernie and Ellen had a nice supper waiting for us. The weather was beautiful and the lake like glass. We ate outside and there were no bugs or annoying critters and the lake was quiet and peaceful and we talked about band saws and our trip to Halifax and had a nice relaxing visit.
> 
> Bernie takes great pleasure in people sharing in his shop. We had brought a band saw book which we just purchased at Lee Valley on Friday and were showing him some things that we could use to adjust his saw and make it perform a bit better for him. He was genuinely happy that we had such a good productive day there and he smiled quite a bit when we were talking about everything. I think in some ways, to him I am like the son he never had. (He has one daughter who has no interest whatsoever in woodworking) He is a great mentor and a wonderful teacher because he shows you how to do something and he moves on and lets you do it. He doesn't hover over you telling you if you are right or wrong. He lets you make your own mistakes and learn from them and doesn't chastise your for them. He only speaks up if you ask him or if there is a safety issue involved, as I believe he thinks that experience is the best teacher. I am very fortunate to have him and Ellen in my life.
> 
> So today I will be back to drawing. It looks as if it will be quite warm again, so I want to get my walk in early before it gets too warm.
> 
> The little apartment is full to the brim of treasures waiting to be made in the form of all of that beautiful wood. Already I know it will be a wonderful winter.
> 
> I feel so rich!


Hi Sheila, I right there with you although you can't see me, you described me to a T! I love the wood graining effect and the smells of it. The very best odor I ever smelt was from Tulip wood. This is a very hardwood that has sort of red and white striping throughout the wood. The odor was very perfumy, not overpowering but very evident in it's sweetness! I only had a small piece and made several items with it, can't remember what but I did have enough to make a couple of handles for a homemade carving knife that held a fantastic cutting edge. I could have carried a piece of tulip wood block with me and look silly sniffing at that all day long! I think you are a normal wood worker who loves wood and only another wood worker can appreciate how you feel towards wood.

Keep writing and sharing and I'll keep reading and enjoying your words.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*

All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.

Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.

I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.

The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.

Nope. Still not working.

Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.

Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.

As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.

I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.

He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".

I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.

Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.

I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.

I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.

There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.

I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


glad you are on again Sheila 
did you ever find out were the bug was, proppely one of the major
internetservers that was down, tryed that too many time on this little irland :-(
sorry that you didn´t got enoff Blackberry 
but atleast you did get a wonderfull walking in the nature

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


Hi, Dennis:
I figure it must have been something with a part of LJ's because I got everything else but here. I know they are huge and with so many members it was probably just a little hiccup. It just made me realize how much I tune in each day between doing what I do to drop a short answer or read a post. I really missed it and felt like I was cut off from a big part of my world!

Yes, I never lose when walking. There is always a payoff of beauty and serenity that I cherish so much! I ate the few blackberries I picked on the way home and that was a treat, too. In the evening, I went to the farmer's market near where I live and they had these beautiful blueberry cakes for under $5. I consoled myself with one of those. Problem is though I have an entire cake here that is calling to me!!! I guess I should give half of it to my neighbor Lee so he can help me do damage control! (Humm . . . . we'll see!)


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


Shelia, I know what you mean about being ready for fall. It is so hot here in TX that the dragonflies are bursting into flames. We have had more than our fair share of 100+ days. For me, fall is marked by my annual (9) day hunting trip with my brother and friends. Well, I guess you could call it a hunting trip if you wanted. I've gone out there for 3 or 4 years and never fired the first shot. But, I don't go out there for the deer. I go out for the beer,...the comradely and to get away from EVERYTHING. I am sure the "blush of the leaves" is a welcome site to many others besides you and me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


yaah you should proppely have bought 3 
one for the neighbor , one for your partner and the last one you had to split between you and your cats..lol
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


I know, Cosmo. I can't imagine what you guys are going through! You can only take off so many clothes without being arrested. And if you are still hot, you are stuck. In the winter, at least you can add more layers. Your 'hunting' trip sounds great and like something great for you on so many levels. Like my little 'day trips' I take here, it probably refreshes you and allows you to deal with everything else a lot better when you get a break once in a while. I hope you have a great time!

Dennis - problem is I will EAT it all! So far my partner hasn't plunged into it. That may mean he has no interest. The jury is still out on that. Later on, after work he is usually starving and I will see if Lee will get any of it at all. Chances are that he won't because Keith loves blueberries. I kind of hope he takes care of it so I don't eat it all!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


Well, Sheila, I know exactly what you mean about the weather. I can't stand the hot weather. My office is in a machine shop in the plant and I have no air conditioning. And every summer my fan has a way of sprouting wings and just flying off into the wild blue yonder never to be heard from again. I usually get my fan at Lowes each year but this time I didn't get one so it's been a sweaty, sticky summer. I love the fall and the spring. I actually really do enjoy the winter as well; but of course it's nice to have long underwear because the plant nor my shop at home have any heat. I do have a small space heater in each but they just sort of take the chill off if you sit near them.

I'm sorry about your trouble on the internet/lumberjocks? - computers and problems - oh well. Well, anyways you seem to be able to communicate now - and what a communicator you are. I love to read your posts because you write well and sometimes your posts have a way of taking your mind off things and relieving a little stress. Soooo keep up the good work. Besides, one of these days I believe you're going to cause me to dust off my scroll saw and see what the thing will do.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


sorry about the berries…i wonder if you would have picked them and then kinda soaked em in water if they would rehydrate and be useable for a pie or jelly…ive done done that…but just wonder…glad all is well …except for your "warm" day…sheesh…come here next summer for a visit…then when you go back to will appreciate what you have there….....have a great day…grizz


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


I think I'll bookmark this one and send it back to you in February when the winds are howling in off the North Atlantic ;^)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


I know, I know!! I have no right whining and complaining! I miss snuggling my kitties!! Now if I do so, I wind up with more hair on me then they have on themselves! I am going to look like a wookiee! How will I scroll with all that hair in the way????? (Answer - probably the same way I paint with cat hair getting in the way!)

"Ah! The good ole' days!":
The "Good Ole Days"

I really can't wait!  Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


My students start school today, so I am also ready for fall. Once I am back to work, I don't want summer tempting me. I don't mind the cool down and the leaves are great, I'll even tolerate some snow in a few months, but those cars look awful


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Losing LJ's For A Bit Really Made Me Appreciate it Even More*
> 
> All I can say is that I had enough of summer. I know, I know. You can all get your rotten cabbages and tomatoes to throw at me! I shouldn't really complain because I know many people have it much worse, but the last couple of days have really been uncomfortable. I won't go into a rant, but I just want to say that I can't wait for autumn to be here.
> 
> Yesterday when I went on my walk, I noticed for the first time that the leaves are beginning to start to blush on a few trees. I guess that is hope for me.  I walked the way of the blackberry bushes with my little pail in hand, hoping to get some of the last of the crop. I even had a long sleeved shirt on as a little extra buffer against my mortal enemies - the bugs. However, when I arrived at the place where the patch of bushes were, I was disheartened to see that most of the berries were still there, but all puckered and dried up. I did try to pick a few of the ones that were left that were plump and juicy, but after several minutes and only having about half a cup to show for my efforts, I figured it wasn't worth the effort or the bug bites and I abandoned my mission.
> 
> I did have a nice walk home though. The woods were cool and quiet and I saw a couple of little critters hop across my path. It is really pretty there and full of life and I will certainly take pictures when the colors have changed, although they won't do the place justice. How can you take a picture of the smells and the sounds and the quiet peace you see in such a place? I truly find that the simplest things in life are the most enjoyable.
> 
> The day progressed well enough until about 10:30 my time. I noticed that someone posted a comment on yesterday's blog and I thought it required an answer. However, when I went to get back to this site, I kept getting the dreaded "Page timed out" error. I immediately checked my internet connection and every single site worked for me except here at LJ's. So I thought "OK, LJ's is down. It is OK. They will soon fix it" and I went back to what I was doing. However, during the next hour or so, I kept receiving messages in my mail box that people were commenting on projects and other stuff that I was watching. Each time these notifications popped into my mail box, it distracted me enough to go check and see if it worked for me yet.
> 
> Nope. Still not working.
> 
> Now I was getting worried. How could everyone else communicate and I couldn't? What was wrong? I even tried my other computer, thinking (yet knowing it was unlikely) that maybe there was something wrong with MY computer that was preventing me from getting to this site. Nope. That one couldn't get on either.
> 
> Maybe it was my IP address that was screwed up? Maybe for some reason my computer got blocked? But why, I thought? Did I offend someone? I usually try to be polite, even when riled up. Certainly I would be warned if I were going to be banned.
> 
> As the time passed on, I tried to do other things to get my mind off of it. However, the messages from the boards and projects and people I was watching, as well as my own blog just kept rolling in, reminding me that I was on the outside and unable to look in or participate. It wasn't a good feeling.
> 
> I found that I was overcome by this and totally distracted and couldn't work at all. I needed to know what happened here. I finally wrote one of my buddies here and asked him if he was able to get on or if perhaps he had problems too. In my note to him, I chided that maybe you all got tired of my ramblings and decided to kick me off. I guess he sensed my desperation and feelings of helplessness.
> 
> He answered me in a short time. He said he had no trouble at all getting to LJ's but that he did see a post where you all were voting on me and "it wasn't looking good".
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh out loud! All the cats woke from their respective naps and looked at me like I was crazy. Maybe I am. Of course, the friend was my good friend Mr. Grizzman! What a delightful and funny man he is! I think it is wonderful when you have people in your life who make you smile and laugh out loud all the way from another country! It is a big part of what this place is all about for me.
> 
> Soon afterword, much to my relief, I was able to return to the site here. I was then able to get on with my day. I guess it was a real wake up call however as to how much I have come to love this site and the people here. I love seeing your projects and how you make them and reading your stories - both personal and professional - and the sense of community we have here.
> 
> I try to visit the forums, but I don't get much time to do that. I have some blogs that I follow too and love to read adventures that deal with all types of woodworking and some that don't deal with woodworking at all. After all, it is the people behind the woodworking that are so interesting to me. I love stories.
> 
> I still have my Bob Flexner book that I have to start reading. I got through half the introduction and something distracted me. I think it will be a slow process getting through it because I can't see myself stopping in the middle of the day to read. Who knows, however. Maybe I will take it with me on one of my walks and find a nice flat rock to sit on and read for a bit.
> 
> There are so many things to do and so many wonderful people to share them with. Again, I am really grateful to have you all to share things with here and also to see and read about all of you.
> 
> I will have some better progress reports on the new things tomorrow. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful day and make lots of sawdust!


It makes you think doesn't it, how much we now depend on communication. I lost internet connection for a day earlier this year and re-discovered the joy of reading. The peace and quiet was lovely. Nice to get the net back though.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*

Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.

I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.

I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!

I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.

I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)

The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)

Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.

I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.

Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.

My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.

Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!

I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.

I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.

I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.

So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.

Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


Well, Sheila, I think that all of that sounds like a wonderful opportunity and from what I have seen of your skills I think that you will do very well at teaching that class and judging at the show. Just loosen up before and be your own natural self and you will do just fine. It sounds like this will do a lot for your career and I am glad for you because you pursue it with great vigor so you deserve it. Actually, two things that you ought to consider are doing some classes on the internet by video and the other would be to write a book or two about scroll sawing. You would certainly be a natural with writing a book because writing seems to come to you so naturally and you certainly know about the scroll sawing world - so why not? So far as the video classes are concerned that technology seems to be very well perfected because so many people seem to be getting into it on the internet for this or that subject matter. Anyways, whatever you take up about what you know about I believe that you will succeed at it. Soooooo go for it!!!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


I'm sure you will both have a lot to offer people and, more importantly, a wonderful time. You have plenty of time to plan, you've taught before, it should be a great experience.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


congrat´s Sheila
I know its a big thing to make 2 different 1 hour talkeshows….LOL
but I´m preety sure you can handle it with both arm tired to your back

I cross my fingers for your upgrade
and I look forward to hear how that weekendtrip 
have been in the spring

take care
Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


Yay, I'm glad to see you were able to get it backed up!  I hope it goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## hObOmOnk

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you for writing a blog where every sentence doesn't start with "Well", "So" or "Okay." 
Thank you for knowing the difference between "to" and "too", not to mention "two", "2" and "tutu." 
Thank you for intelligent grammar.
Thank you for spell checking.
Thank you for not using non-sequitur titles.
Thank you for having a focused theme and readable content flow.

Well, so, okay that's to much infermation. 

All in fun - Yep, I was a magazine editor in a previous life.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


Good Luck and you deserve it. Better plan ahead. This is the reality of your effort and the reward for your complete dedication to woodworking.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


well well…..sounds like a wonderful experience is brewing…and the pink cloud express is gassed up and ready to go…lol…....this is one broncing buck that you will be able to ride and do it well….its all very exciting …great news…more to follow…......


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


I am or rather We are happy for you and wish you the very best of luck in your endeavors and wish you great success.

If your magazine is not able to help you with your future book you might try looking up Fox Chapel Publications? They have published a lot of artists and I believe this might be one way to go? I am not sure if suggesting going to a "rival" is kosher but you have got to look out for yourself if your company won't do it for you. I apologize if this is out of line!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you all for the wonderful words of encouragement! I am really excited about it and I am sure by March everything will all be planned out. I guess that now that I have really made the commitment makes it a reality. Before it was more of a 'what if?' thing.

@ Bearpie - You are not at all out of line in suggesting it, but working with Fox for me is a moral no-no. My name is on the masthead of Creative Woodworks and they are the only two competing scroll saw magazines on the market. CWW supported me and stood by me from the very beginning when my skill was much less than it is today and no one ever heard of 'Scrollgirl'. They are family-run and they have said more than once that I am one of their family. There are too many times to talk about here where they stood by me and made me feel like a family member. Going to their direct competition would hurt them tremendously I think and personally I won't do it. (I told you in the beginning of this blog that I am not the best business person, but these are my beliefs and I will stick by them)

I know others do it (work with both magazines) but I feel as long as my name is listed in CWW as a contributing editor, it is my duty and moral obligation to be loyal to them. I would really quit before selling out to the competition. I do have some ideas about books though and i will be discussing them in tomorrow's post.

@Dennis and Lis - Thanks for the good wishes - I will need all the luck I can to keep the down time on the site as short as possible!

@Hobomonk - Thanks for making me smile today!  (Uh OH! Annoying smilie alert!)


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


As an upstate New Yorker, I know you can't count on the weather in March but I'll put your order for good weather in now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quite An Adventure on the Horizon*
> 
> Yesterday, as I was struggling with one of the warmest days here since coming to Nova Scotia, I received a thrilling phone call. It was from the Showcase Chair of the Northeastern Woodworkers Association. His name is Ken Evans and he called me regarding me teaching next March at the NWA's annual showcase.
> 
> I had mentioned that my friend, who is active in this large club, had approached me of the possibility of me going to Saratoga Springs in March to teach some classes on scroll sawing. I had certainly enjoyed the idea of it, as I haven't been able to get to a show in several years (I have only done one since I moved here to Canada) due to immigration issues and financial constraints. But now that my paperwork is finally processed and I am free to come and go as I please, and also that they are going to actually pay me to teach the classes, it is looking like more of a reality than a dream.
> 
> I am so excited about this that I can barely think straight! There are going to be so many wonderful details to figure out and so many wonderful people to meet and old friends to see and things to learn! And after the show, I plan on heading to Chicago to see my children! I haven't seen my son in over three years and he now has his own beautiful home (maybe he will let mom bunk there for a couple of days!) and I will be able to see my daughter too and my best friend in the world who I have known since I was 13 years old. And so many other things to see and do!
> 
> I am thinking that I will take two weeks because of course I will be driving. The trip to New York should only take two days depending on the ferry schedule and from there only a day or so to Chicago. I am probably going to stop down in New Jersey to the offices where my magazine is too and spend a day with them. They are all like family to me and I have been there several times and it is always a pleasure to spend the day there and catch up.
> 
> I am going to stick with "pink cloud" thinking that there will be no more snow by the end of March. (If I think it hard enough, it will be so, right?)
> 
> The show look as if it will be something that I have never seen the likes of. Ken told me that last year's show brought in over 4000 people. The woodworking that it encompasses are not only scroll sawing (actually, that is the smallest part of it) but mainly turning and carving. He told me that there would only be four instructors giving classes (me being one of them!) and that I would be conducting three to four classes which would be about an hour each on scroll sawing. The classes would not be 'hands-on' (where the students would each have a scroll saw) but I would mainly lecture on scroll sawing and also I believe that I will be able to demonstrate certain techniques that will be useful. (Can you imagine?! They are going to PAY me for talking!)
> 
> Although this is really incredibly exciting to me, in many ways it is quite terrifying. You all have figured out by now that I enjoy writing. I do enjoy talking to people too. When I used to teach painting, I had classes ranging from two to three students all the way up to 25 or so. My favorite classes to teach were definitely the smaller ones because I could have more one on one interaction and address things with each individual as needed. There is a lot more involved in talking to and teaching a large number of people.
> 
> I am told that these classes will have 30-40 people in each. YIKES! While part of me is scared to death, there is part of me that is quite excited about it and hopefully I can conduct a class where everyone comes out of it learning something new and enjoying themselves. I am very happy that I have several months to prepare for this event, as I am sure that I will map out the information very carefully so that I can touch on what is relevant to someone wanting to learn more about scroll sawing.
> 
> Although it has been less than 24 hours since I made the commitment, I have already decided that I will be conducting two levels of classes - one for beginners and one for intermediates. I think that this will be the best way to promote scroll sawing in general - both by bringing beginners into the craft and offering those who have tried it some new techniques to stir their interest and creativity. I think it will be a very positive thing in the long run.
> 
> My editor will also be there representing All American Crafts, as they have both a carving magazine and also a turning magazine besides the scroll sawing one that I contribute to. He called me yesterday too and was very excited that I was going to be there and teach and he is very enthusiastic about working together at the event to promote our common causes. It will be wonderful to have the shoulder of a wonderful publishing company to lean on and he said they consider me 'one of the team' which made me feel wonderful.
> 
> Another of my responsibilities will be to be a judge of the projects. Ken told me that last year over 500 people brought projects, although not all of them were in the contest. There were items from all aspects of woodworking from turning to furniture and it will also be a new experience to be able to see all these items and it will be quite different for me to judge them. He assured me that they have a two hour class for us four judges to attend which will help us know what to look for and make better decisions. This in itself will be a great learning process for me and I found I will be in the company of one of the editors of American Woodworker magazine. I have always looked upon that magazine with a great deal of respect and again - wow! This is a big time show!
> 
> I am not going to let it get to me though. Although I am quite terrified, I need to remember that I do know some things about scroll sawing and hopefully I can contribute to the show and to others in my own special area. You all need to understand that I am not used to this at all. My projects and articles have been published, yes. But I do it from my comfortable little place here and for lack of other words, I can control things. Being in front of people and talking about what I do in person will be quite different from writing. I just hope I have enough to offer.
> 
> I think that the best way to feel comfortable is to be prepared. I am already thinking of the subjects I will address and how I will present them. I think by the time March arrives, I should have it under control. Overall, I am quite flattered (albeit still in shock) that I was asked to do this. I think it will be a great opportunity for me and my business on so many levels and I am looking forward to it as a new adventure.
> 
> I will post information as I get it, as I hope that some of you in the area will consider attending the show. From what I have heard it sounds like a dynamite event. Perhaps I will be able to meet a couple of you in person.
> 
> So it is back to work for today on my 'regular stuff'. The company that hosts my site contacted me and we are arranging the change over. It involves backing everything up, as Lis said, and I did so last night. Now if they can migrate that information into the new program without too many problems I will be a happy camper. I don't for a minute think it will happen seamlessly (even MY cloud isn't that pink!), so I am preparing for a day or two to make it look normal again after the change over. I just want it done before the weather cools off too much as already things are beginning to pick up for the fall season. I can't afford to have the site down for long right now.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you Bruce! I will cross my fingers and I have a couple of months to figure out 'plan B'!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*

It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)

My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.

After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.

Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.

Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.

I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.

So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.

We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.

The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.

The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:


From Wood Repair

I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.

I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.


From Wood Repair

One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.


From Wood Repair

This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.


From Wood Repair

And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.


From Wood Repair

There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.

I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days. 

I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.

You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.

I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!

So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.

Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Shelia, I know all too well that roller coaster of sickness you felt when you heard the crack. Unless you experience it, words cannot describe it. It is as though the piece you hae been working on for so long has been stolen. I am glad you were able to repair it. From looking at the pictures, you did an excellent job. As far as the fairy not being published. Don't worry, it'll be picked up at a later date and all the work will already have been done. *"You gotta have a bad day to know what a good day is".*


----------



## JimF

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Glad to hear the repair came out OK. Good looking fairy. Keith does good work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


I agree Cozmo! It is a bad feeling! You are so right about the bad days. They make you appreciate the good ones a lot!

As far as being accepted goes, I am used to it but I was sad for Keith. I don't want to see him discouraged because he does such great work. He took it well though. He said he didn't like that design as much as I did from the very beginning, before we even submitted it. He was 'unsure of it' as I have been with my own many times. Maybe it is a girl thing, but I was more disappointed then him. He has other things in the works though and so do I so it is onward and upward! Yes, you have to see the dark just to know how wonderful the light is!

Thanks for your nice comment too Jim. I think he is a great asset to my little company in so many ways! I certainly wouldn't be able to do all I do if it weren't for him. It is great to have such a good friend and partner!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Sheila, I'm sorry that you went through this experience of breaking the piece especially since it was made by your coworker and not yourself. It would have made you feel bad enough had it been your own. I have the info on this glue that we bought at the show for future reference. It is called EZ-Bond and the company is Fathom It Distributing. I can say that it is a very strong glue and we bonded two pieces of wood with a couple of drops and it took 3 of us taking several turns before one of us finally pulled them apart. The nice thing is that you can put this glue on a piece of wood and leave it for hours and it will not start setting up until you remove the oxygen (apply the two pieces together). *However, I cannot recommend this glue because of the cost unless you might could buy it from someone else or the manufacturer direct.* I am still trying to track down the more promising glue that we saw at the show. It had similar properties but the container was much larger and was significantly much less money for the larger bottle than the EZ-Bond glue was. I should have the more affordable one tracked down in a couple more days because we need the glue ourselves. When I get it I'll try it out and get the the info to you or just make a forum post about it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


I remember reading that on the post you wrote before but I had already done the repair. I would really be interested in the information though, as I am sure that many others who read here would. I thought I had my settings here at LJ's so that if my buddies post anything I am notified, but I am finding I miss stuff so I must need to recheck them. Please let me know what you find out. Perhaps when I go to that show in March I can find some information on it. I think that for most of us, the cost would be worth it - especially with the kind of stuff we are doing. I probably used a quarter of a drop and it saved hours of work. How do you put a price on that? But if there is a less-costly alternative that works just as well, I am all for that too!

Thank you very much for the information. I will certainly try to keep track of your posts and will try to see what I can find out in the meantime. 

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Sheila, this is unrelated, but I hope you are prepared for the storm on Saturday? I was just reading that it is supposed to be a category 1 when it hits Nova Scotia- yikes!

That fairy is beautiful!  I love it… it's a very unusual, distinctive design of scrollwork.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Yes, but it will be a welcome change to the heat ! If you all don't hear from me for a day or two (I hope you will miss me!) it will be because the internet is blow away!

Seriously, they usually kind of fall apart by the time they get up this way. I don't know if it is the cold water or what that sucks the energy out of them. I am about 2 miles from the shore and there are hills here so the wind off the water isn't too bad. We will probably get a good storm, but it has been pretty dry here and I am hoping for the best. I have water and candles (because when we lose electricity, the water pump doesn't work either - something new I learned since moving to the country!) and I can always paint by candlelight or read if we get hit hard!

I will definitely keep you posted!

Sheila


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Sheila, I know the feeling of breaking something while trying to move it to a safer place all to well. It is a great design and I can't wait to see it finished off with the Walnut veneer backing board, that should make it pop nicely.

Sorry you had to go through that ordeal, but as Cozmo said, you can't appreciate the good days without a bad one every now and then.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Sheila, Please tell Keith that WE thought the fairy was awesome! Really! You did a fine job of repairing, I can imagine how Keith felt when it broke. It has happened to me before and I just couldn't be mad at my love as it was an accident. No permanent damage anyway. Just be glad you didn't drop and shatter it into bits!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Well, once I dropped one of his first things and broke it and I am still here to talk about it! He's pretty patient! Thanks for the nice words again. I will show the finished one for sure!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


glad to hear the repair did go well after all
sorry it wasn´t accepted 
I has seen my parts of fairy´s the last ten years ,thanks to my daughter 
and say to keith he did a fantastic job , my daughter saw this a few hours ago
just before her bedtime and she made coments about it I think about 20 minuts
and its ain´t easy to impress her when it comes to fairry´s

have a great weekend both of you
Dennis


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Delicate Repair Done Successfully*
> 
> It is a horrible feeling to break a piece that you have been working on for some time. After all the hours of drawing and planning, and then the additional hours of the actual cutting and seeing the piece come to a beautiful reality, one of the worst feelings is when you pick it up and hear it 'crack'. The only thing that can be worse is when you do it to someone else's piece. (Ahem - that would be me!)
> 
> My partner had been working on a piece for over a week now. He only gets limited time after his other job on the weekdays so it usually takes a few days at least to draw up and cut out a project, depending on the complexity. He was making an elf (or fairy, if you will) that would be an overlay piece and appear to be walking out of the frame. I thought this was quite a nice project and we were planning to submit it to my editor for consideration for the magazine.
> 
> After a couple of evenings of cutting, it was finally finished. He decided to use a mineral oil finish and spray shellac over it to seal it. It was a great choice of finishing because with all the intricate wing cutouts, he was able to submerge it in oil in a large, flat pan and not risk breaking anything by using a brush to get finish in between the numerous cutout areas.
> 
> Everything was going fine. Until I came along. The pieces were drying on the table on folded paper towels, and I didn't want them to get broken so I though I would set them out of the way. Without thinking I picked the fairy up by the wings and heard a little "crack." I immediately felt that roller coaster sickness in my stomach because I realized that the piece had broken. Keith was next to me and heard it too and we just looked at each other and I didn't know what to say. He isn't the type to get angry, and this was no exception. Very calmly we examined the damage and saw that one section of the wing had a small break in it.
> 
> Now the piece was to be glued onto the frame at the tips of the wings, and the break was in the middle so it wouldn't carry much, if any weight. I was more of a stability issue we were dealing with here. The problem was that we were in the process of submitting it to my editor for consideration for the magazine and if it were to be picked, it would not only have to travel to New Jersey, but also be photographed for the article. Now things have broken before both in transit to the magazine and also by their own hand and it is easy to hide the damages with the camera, but it was the principle of the thing that bothered me so much.
> 
> I felt terrible and Keith wound up consoling me and telling me it was fine. I offered to re-cut it for him, but both of us knew that it wouldn't be the same. This was HIS project and if I were to cut it, it would take something away from it. I know you can all understand that.
> 
> So I looked to you, my fellow LJ's and posted a question as to the best way to repair it. The problem was that it had just finished soaking in the oil and was still pretty moist. I needed to know what glue would adhere to such a piece.
> 
> We allowed it to dry an hour or so and then when it looked like it was drying out, he proceeded to give it a couple of light coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil. Fortunately, this looked good and it must have been dry enough to accept the shellac as a sealer. We decided to wait for our replies and leave it over night.
> 
> The overall consensus was to use CA glue. While he was at work yesterday, I thought I would attempt the repair. I wanted him to come home to the project being all repaired. I did take pictures to show you, hoping that I would be successful and being able to share the process with you so if you run into this problem you could maybe give it a go.
> 
> The first picture shows the fracture. It is small, and the opposite piece didn't break, so again the entire load wouldn't be on damaged section that broke. It would just be additional support:
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> I dried the piece off as well as I could. I knew there was probably oil in the mating ends of the fracture, but it would be too much of a risk to try to dry inside there, so I hoped that the oil had absorbed far enough into the wood to allow a good bond.
> 
> I used a small toothpick as a brace on the back side and I dripped a tiny amount of CA glue into the crack. I then pushed the grain together with my finger nail and held it for a couple of minutes so it could bond.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> One of the best qualities of wood is that when it breaks, the grain causes it to do so like two puzzle pieces that fit exactly together. I knew that I had one good shot to make it look good, as if I would have had to reapply the glue, there would be glue from the first attempt in the crack and it would not allow the pieces to mesh back together perfectly. The key here was patience and not moving for at least a couple of minutes. I think I was pretty successful because when I finally did remove my finger and the toothpick, the bond held.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> This next picture is a wider angle and I am pointing to just where the repair was located. You can see that there are two places where the bottom wing is held to the rest of the piece, but because of the angle, the grain is quite short along this area and it isn't very strong. When the tips are glued to the frame, strength isn't really the iconcern and as I said, it is more of a stability issue than anything but it is still important for it to be in tact.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> And here is the final project in place. You can see where most of the weight load is carried by the larger wing tips of the top wings. Once glued in place onto the frame, all should be well again.
> 
> 
> From Wood Repair
> 
> There will be a veneer backer of walnut which will be glued to the back of the frame. It will give a nice contrast and also enhance the shadow box effect of the piece. I was very grateful for all the advice and it was good to have you all to turn to in this little mini-crisis of mine. The bond seems to be good and should hold up fine. All is good with the world again.
> 
> I am sorry to say however, that my editor opted not to go with the project. He said they had just put out a fairy book and even though they liked the look of her coming out of the frame, it just wasn't a good time to publish it. It was one of those "good news/bad news" days.
> 
> I also had some major changes regarding the skating pond figures that I will talk about tomorrow, as I realize this is a longer post than I intended. It wasn't really what I would call positive, but again it isn't the end of the world. There are many avenues I can take with it and will be discussing them in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> You never know what the day will bring. Many people think that just because I have a long history with the magazine, everything I offer them will be taken. That certainly isn't the case. I have many, many items that I have presented and have not been used for publication. Some have done extremely well on my site and with the wholesalers, even after being rejected by the magazine. So it isn't the end of the world if they don't take something.
> 
> I believe I take rejection fairly well. It used to get to me more then it does now. I have come to realize that my editor and his assistant are also human, and we all have the right to like or dislike something. You can't argue opinions. (Well, you can argue them, but everyone has a right to have their own!) I'll put it this way - you can't tell people what they have to like. Sometimes another set of eyes is a great asset. I have never been a 'think with the masses' type of girl, and even though that is part of what sets me apart from others, it can also hurt me if I am looking for mass appeal. I have really learned in these many years on this job to respect people's taste and preferences and not feel personally offended if what I do does not appeal to everyone. That sounds like a small thing, but really it is quite huge. Just think how boring the world would be if we all thought the same and liked exactly the same thing! Individuality and diversity is really what makes this world a better place. Just look around here at LJ's!
> 
> So again I thank you all for your input on the repair. I think it was a resounding success and I hope that if you ever get in that type of situation you will remember this and it will help just a little. If not, you can always ask the great people here. There is always someone who is willing to help.
> 
> Friday already? Weekend approaching (along with Earl, I hear - for me anyway!) Have a great one!


Sheila,

Great Project. Can't even tell that it was broken.

Love the Fairy.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time To Batten Down the Hatches*

I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.

I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).

The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.

Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.

The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.

Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.

It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.

If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.

It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.

Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?

So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)

So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!

Have a great one!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Hmmm so its fill the bath with water, in case the power goes.

Find a good book.

Don't let the size of the upcoming show spook you. Its the attention you deserve.

Hope you have an uneventful day and that Earl soon passes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks, Martyn! I was just looking at your jig you posted and it really is cool! Simple yet effective. The best type of tool!

The book is a great idea! I have the Bob Flexner one that I haven't read past the introduction that I could make some headway on today. That is the perfect answer!

Take care 

Sheila


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Hurricane Earl passed over us last night… it was so weakened, I didn't even hear the wind!
It was a dud on Cape Cod!
The sad part is that no one will ever take the weather people seriously… until we get a BIG one!
So happy about your new opportunities. Sounds like it is a whole new aspect of your business!
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


I know Ellen. I was kind of kidding about it on FB last night and someone on my list got kind of aggravated with me because I think he thought that I was being kind of flippant about it. The weather channels are so dramatic about everything that it reminds me about the 'Boy Who Cried Wolf' story. I do watch, but only a limited amount and I try to be sensible. I appreciate when people are concerned. I think the worse we will get is a couple of hours without power, and that is because the squirrel running the wheel on the generator may take a break. I may have to enlist the cats.

Thanks so much!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila, stay inside from the wind and rain. On a day like that you could get a lot done. I hope you do. I'm going to be working in my shop all weekend on improving my dovetailing techniques. Maybe I'll get something done, too. I hope so.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Maybe you can add into your budget a UPS.. Uninterrupted Power Supply. You may be able to budget your internet time during power lose and answer e-mail (important ones) using the UPS. Some UPS are high power and can last for some time depending on the how much is plug in to it. Battery operated radio is also a good idea aside from Martyn suggestion of reading.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


What will come will come. That is always my attitude. Even my wife gets aggrevated with me. Ever since Katrina in my area, every time the wind picks up people get worried. My wife even watches the weather channel like its her religion or something. I check the weather by looking up at the sky.
I do get a lot of flack Sheila, because I am one of those "fools" that don't worry about the weather. I have to tell you though, if you're prepared, it just isn't such a big deal. I do so much camping that I'm always prepared. When the lights go out, I usually light up a couple my lanterns so we can see to get around the house, crank up my generator, and pop in a movie. If it's near meal time, we pull out the junk food for the kids to eat while watching the movie. They have fun with it.
Katrina was a funny experience for me. We lost lights for close to two weeks. Everyone around us was panicking. We carried on life as usual. I cooked three meals a day out in the back yard. We pulled out the board games for the kids to play. I washed clothes in our bath tub. Half the neighborhood was eating at my house trying to figure out how we were doing it. I happily explained it to some that asked. We had all the gear to survive. As for the food, we just kept the deep freeze closed and the food kept. People around here that didn't know better threw all their food out the day the lights went out. Everyone was worrying to death what we were going to do if they cut off the water supply like the city was threatening because of low well levels. They didn't think about the fact that we were living a half mile from the Mississippi River. When I explained this to them, they couldn't believe I would consider drinking water out of that "nasty river". That's laughable considering that 90% of the drinking water in Vicksburg comes from the river. Boiling it purifies it as good as the city does.
I'm sorry. I got off track telling my stories. I do that sometimes. When I do, I don't bother deleting it though. I figure maybe someone can take something from it sometimes. I hope none minds.
It sounds like you're prepared. So, with the grace of God, you'll be ok. We'll look forward to hearing from you on the other side of the storm. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila,

I live less then 2 hours North of Indy in a Little town called Hartford City, It's inbetween Muncie, Marion and Fort Wayne.

Congrats on your teaching Gig. I know I'm late and you've already done all of this, but I'm catching up on all of your Blog Post lol.

Handi


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


You've changed you LJ name!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time To Batten Down the Hatches*
> 
> I am going to be typing fast today. I was awaken this morning, not by the distant call of the rooster, but by the persistent pounding of the wind and the rain announcing hurricane Earl at my door.
> 
> I had some great news to talk about, but I may save it for tomorrow. I want to keep things short today (If there is such a thing where I am concerned!).
> 
> The storm should be with us most of the day, and already the winds are picking up. It seems ironic because it was another night of stagnant heat and now that the air is cooler, it is difficult to keep the windows open without the rain blowing in. In the fifteen minutes or so since I got up I did notice that things were getting more intense. That is the reason that I don't want to get involved in talking about anything complex. It will be inevitable that we will lose power for a period of time. How long? I don't know.
> 
> Unlike living in town, when we lose power here, we don't have any water either, as we are on a pump. I found that out the hard way last July 4th when on a beautiful clear Saturday morning for no (apparent) reason whatsoever the power went out for over eight hours. It was a hot and sunny day and we took a hike to a lake in the woods where we knew this little cove was that wasn't inhabited by a camp or home and spent several hours swimming there (with soap and shampoo in tow). It was actually kind of fun.
> 
> The rain slowed down to a trickle now, but I am sure there is more to come. I am prepared this time, with extra water and candles and the whole lot. After all, there is only so much you can do. Usually by the time the storms reach us here, the are nothing dangerous. A few years ago in 2003, hurricane Juan did a lot of damage here. That was before my time here in Nova Scotia. For the most part, they really lose their punch by the time they are up our way. I don't know if it is the cold Atlantic water that sucks the energy out of it or what the cause is, but more so than not we get nothing more than a lot of rain and wind. Earl is already downgraded so I am not too concerned about much damage. I am as prepared as I can be.
> 
> Yesterday was a flurry of activity for me. It just didn't seem to stop. This show that I am attending and teaching the class at is much more significant than I had originally realized and my Editor from the magazine talked with the director and others from it and it seems that the magazine is going to have a large presence there. Robert gives me full credit for getting him involved. He is very excited about the entire event and will be there promoting three different magazines (their Carving one, their Turning one and of course ours - the Scrollsawing one) He talked with the director about having me work out of their booth and I guess they will have an area where I can demonstrate scroll sawing during the times I am not teaching. Although it would be nice to show that I could stand on my own, there is a great deal of comfort in having the shoulders of a major magazine to lean on. There have been several shows in the past when I lived in Chicago in which I joined in with them to demonstrate and help promote all of their 14 or so magazines and it is a lot of fun to interact with people and get to know that side of the business. At a painting convention in Indianapolis one year, they even left their booth with me and another painting designer that they knew because their main editors all had to get back to the offices and there were flight problems of some sort. She and I managed their entire booth on our own for the last day of the show and it was quite a fun experience. She was a nut and we had a great time together laughing and talking to customers and enjoying the excitement of the show. It was quite an experience.
> 
> It is incredible to me how success in one area can snowball into other successes, and this is a fine example of that. I am quickly finding out that this is one of the most significant woodworking shows of the year for the Eastern US and it is far more massive than I realized. I guess they only have four chosen 'teachers' and I am one of them. It is funny how that happened. My friend who I helped with the painting class for the show earlier this month is very involved with this organization (The Northeastern Woodworkers Association) who is putting on this show and recommended me to the board. They see that I am involved with the magazine, which gives me credibility (along with my work, I hope) and hire me on. My magazine editor learns about this event through me telling him and talks the director, using ME as a contact. And everyone is hooked up, happy and excited about this win/win/win situation.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Jean my friend should be the one I thank most for this. We have been friends since our days on the AOL chat forum on Tuesday nights back in 1997 when I first got involved with the magazine and scrolling. Although there were times when we didn't communicate for years at a time, we always remained friends, as I do with all from that group, and we recently connected earlier this year on Facebook, along with many of the others. Helping her with that class just seemed natural to me. It was nice to hook her up with the paint company and the brush company and make the patterns for it. It was my way of contributing to that show when I couldn't be there and even though I was busy, I felt there was time to give back to the people and industry that got me where I am now.
> 
> It just goes to show you (Geeze! I sound like Roseann Roseanna Danna from SNL! Remember? "if it isn't one thing it's another!) Seriously - it does go to show you that you can't lost by being kind and sharing with others. (Pink cloud alert!) I know there are those of you out there who are saying to yourselves 'yes, but I have been burned by giving to people who don't appreciate it!' and that may be true. It has happened to me too. But I truly believe in what some people call Karma. I look at the overall picture of how people live their lives every day, not just one day when they do something good OR bad. I think if we give to others of ourselves (not necessarily 'things' but even knowledge and advice) it will come back to us in so many ways. We never know from where. Perhaps it will not be from the same person, and that person may even burn you or take advantage of you, but it will come back in ways we can't even explain or understand. At the very least, giving and sharing as all of you do here will fill you hearts and souls with knowing that you made a positive contribution to someone's life and in some way made their day better and perhaps easier.
> 
> Now how can you not look at that as a huge payoff?
> 
> So I had better end it here. I will be lurking around today as much as I can. (Now watch - now that I am all prepared, we probably won't even lose power!) I have my paints ready to go if I lose all my electronic capabilities, so whatever the day brings I will be prepared. If Earl allows me, I did finish drawing up a new set of ornaments yesterday and I will be able to finally get at my saw and cut them with the beautiful piece of Pau Amarillo that I got last week. (How fun is THAT?!!)
> 
> So no matter what it is going to be a good day. And it looks like the air temperature behind the storm is quite a bit cooler, so you know I will be a happy camper. I will talk to you tomorrow when I am on the other side!
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks, Handi! I thought you were doing so by the comments I see. 

Yes, Martyn. MsDebbie suggested I use my real name. She said that she wouldn't have even known my name other than 'scrollgirl' had we not PM'd a couple of times and I suppose I never thought of it that way. She had a good point (smart woman that MsDebbie is!) You were the first one to 'notice'! I am now a 'real person' ! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*

We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.

I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.

I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.

Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.

I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.

I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.

This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.

I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.

A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?

So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.

To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.

He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.

And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?

I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.

So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.

After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.

The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:


From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane

The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.


From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane

A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:


From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane

The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!


From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane

What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Well. Sheila, it sounds like almost everything is going your way. I'm glad and I hope that you do get to write the book and that it all goes very well for you. BTW, where you live is a beautiful place and the pictures are great. I'm happy that the storm didn't do much damage.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


A very good friend of mine used to have a saying that I loved - "The harder I work, the luckier I get"

I think about that all the time and how much truth it holds.

I love it here too. You all hear me say it almost every day. I know it isn't for everyone, but for me it is a perfect place. I am glad you enjoyed them!

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


That is AWESOME Sheila! *fist pump!* Hooray!

I'm really glad you stuck your guns on this one. It definitely paid off. Also-I think loyalty is a good business skill. At least, it's been working for me as well.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect.  I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Shiela,
Your story about the storm and the photos of waves and sea reminished my days when I was onboard ship. My last ship I worked with was 1997. Storm… countless storms we faced. Two specifics that is marked in my mind. One when we were in the Carribean and we were able to rescue three American on a research ship. We watch how the ship sink before we leave. The other one was off Japan. We were late to arrive in rescuing a fishing boat. We found the fishing boat already sinking with only the bow is visible. It is easy to recall those experience.

The only one I can remember about Canada… the great lakes though I just reached Oswego, New York, I was able to join a tour for Niagara Falls. My brother lives in Toronto but have not been there. There was also a time when our ship got plenty of snow when we were in Portland, Main. Passing the northsea from Germany to Porland.. temperature was -36 Celsius… We were not allowed to go further to Great Lakes because the locks were not possible due to snow.

Nice photos…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Good news on the Skater Pond set and the book. Glad to hear it too. Your talent and loyalty are about to be rewarded.

I agree with you on the Pau Amarello but it always makes me itch after working it.

We seem to get weather the other way around, here. Back in '87 a TV weatherman in the UK re-assured everyone that a hurricane was not on its way. Next day half of the trees in Britain had been blown over by hurricane force winds.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


You know, Martyn, it did me too - just a little now that you mention it. I thought it was me. I will have to be more careful and wear long sleeves and pants when working with it. Thanks for the heads-up!

Sheila


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Glad to hear you guys are OK. Thank you for the beautiful pictures.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Hi Sheila, Glad to hear you weathered through the storm, nothing like being prepared only to find out you didn't need to but on the other hand had you not been prepared you'd have gotten hit! Murphy's law!

Thanks for giving me credit but it is undeserved for me! You are doing all the work and I'm just throwing tidbits your direction.

Pau Amarillo, I thought it was a new species of wood till I looked it up in the internet…just another name for Yellowheart but sounds more romantic! Yes I agree that it cuts beautifully and very nice to work with however I had not noticed the itchiness so will pay attention next time and will ask my wife if she noticed anything while cutting this wood.

The pictures are breath takingly beautiful! You are in beautiful country.

That is GREAT news about your projects and book writing. Sometimes one needs just a li'l tidbit tossed or a gentle nudge to get moving but in your case I believe it is perseverance, persistence and determination with a dash of luck thrown in! I am happy for you and wish you well!

My wife was looking on the internet for more patterns for scrolling and came across a few she thought were perfect and went to the website only to find they were yours and Scroll3r!!! Small world, huh?

Have a blessed and perfect day!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Erwin: The 'tidbits' got me thinking - yes, I should ask. All he could say is 'no', right? Sometimes all we need is a good cheering section behind us to move ahead. I do appreciate your suggestions (everyone's!)

Yes, I was told it was also called Yellowheart, but it was marked Pau Amarillo so I figured both were right. I just oiled it up a bit ago and it really shimmers and looks great. I loved working with it. The itching was minimal for me, but as I said, when Martyn mentioned it I thought maybe there could be a connection. For me it didn't really last so I figure just to use caution. I should have pictures tomorrow of the finished ornaments.

I am glad you like the pictures. I sometimes feel shy about posting them up here, but being a newcomer to this area and growing up surrounded by concrete I find that I, myself am still in awe of it. It is like living in a vacation spot and I love to share the beauty of it with everyone. I am glad it isn't annoying to most of you.

Thanks again, Sheila


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


What a score, Sheila!
What a wonderful and well deserved response.
I love to read woodworking books and find videos helpful when starting new projects… this will be a great addition to your repertoire! Congratulations and thanks for letting us all know!
I am so happy for you!
Ellen


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


Hi Sheila.

First off, glad to hear you're still a "Scova Notian" and not a "Spud Islander" with all the wind the news reported.

Second, FANTASTIC news about the publishing! You gonna offer us LJs autographed first edition copies?

Third, have you considered a DVD on scrolling, either as a companion to the book, or as a stand-alone issue? Tommy MacDonald (of the 207woodworking.com web site) did well with the two videos he did, and one of them is sold out at the moment and there's a waiting list for a new run.

Hang in there with the personal values. They are one of the few things in life nobody can take away from you.

I'm glad to see a fellow canuck doing well in such a competitive endeavor. Keep it up, and have confidence in yourself.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


hello Sheila
first some niice pictures from the coast 

second , maybee it went over my head if you had done it, but I realy think you shuold take your
skaterserie home from the first magazin . 7 month to deside a thing like this….way tooo much
I think I would have exploded long before that
then use them in a chapter on your book ( if you make a book) and let them be able to buy the pattern this year
on your site, that magazin need to learn that they shuold not tread people like that
speciel such a capacity like you

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


That is exactly what I am doing, Dennis. I never retracted a submission before, but enough is enough and they had plenty of time to decide if they wanted it or not. I don't want them to publish just a piece or two, as I want it to have all the figures. As you see them come together in my other blog, I hope you will agree. The nice thing is that instead of working on them after hours, I will be able to put more into them during the day and should be able to get them done for this year. They will be their own little 'booklet' by the time everything is finished.

And to Big Tiny - yes, I have been asked about a video before. I just need to get the equipment to do it and a bit more organized. I don't want to do too many things at once and do them all poorly. I am trying to keep pacing myself so that I can accomplish everything. Even if it takes a little longer.

Thanks for your kind words everyone.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm - Good Things on the Horizon*
> 
> We didn't do too badly with the storm and all. Although there was a bit of rain and some wind, there was nothing frightening or horrible about it. It has been dry here this summer too, so the rain is probably welcome by most. A little after noon, we figured out that we needed milk and ventured out to the store because nothing is open in our area on Sunday and there is a holiday for Labor Day on Monday so things would be closed also. It wasn't even raining when we went out, although the ocean was quite churned up. It was good that there was no damage anywhere and it turned into just another day.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out a new set of 12 ornaments that I had finished drawing the night before. They really came out cool, I think. I get to spend today finishing them and sanding them and I plan to add some embellishments to them to make them sparkle. I got to use my Pau Amarillo wood from last week's haul and it was a joy to cut. I will post pictures of them in tomorrow's blog, as I want to present them properly. They already look cool, but they should be even better when finished.
> 
> I had some mixed news about the Skater's Pond figures the other day that I wanted to share with you. I had mentioned that I had designed them all in January and initially the editor of the sister magazine of Creative Woodworks and Crafts named "Christmas 365" had fallen in love with them and wanted them for several issues. Since there were 25 pieces, we were going to divide them up and offer them in four or five sequential issues as a project series. This was great, because not only did it mean that I got 4-5 paychecks, but it also meant that I was represented in their magazine for an entire year, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I shipped a finished set to her in late February, but I have yet to write the instructions, as I have needed a final decision on how the figures would be divided up. Each time I asked her, I was told they were still figuring it out. I checked in every couple of months, and when I started repainting them and posting it here on the LJ's blog I asked again. I was told decisively that they were to be featured in their November issue.
> 
> Since I have been working with magazines for almost 15 years, as August came and went, I realized that also the deadline for that November issue did as well. Many people who have seen it are looking for the pattern, and as with my woodworking projects that go to the magazine, I needed to inform them that I am not at liberty to share the pattern until after publication in the magazine. I am a patient girl, but at this point I am starting to get pretty frustrated with the lack of communication and the several delays on using the set. I have been busy as you know, but this set was a tremendous amount of work besides the emotional attachment I had to it and I don't want it to have to wait on the shelf another year before I can even begin presenting it.
> 
> I wrote a letter which I felt was courteous and professional which would pin down the editor to a definite time line so I knew what to expect. I found out when I went on the site that the woman with whom I was dealing was no longer editor of that magazine and now was an assistant editor and there was a new editor in chief in charge. She told me that she was having a meeting with him soon and would let me know the status of the project.
> 
> I received an email the next day from her. It stated that they decided to use a couple of pieces of the set, and only in one issue. She said they figures would be spattered around the magazine on the borders of others' projects and the instructions would be in the back for the figures she used. She also wanted the instructions for all the pieces at once because then they could pick and choose at will what they wanted.
> 
> This was a bitter disappointment to me. After sitting on this project for over seven months, it was only going to be used piece meal. When I designed this, it was not my intention to have it as such. I know I am going to sound like a temperamental brat here but it was meant as a set and that is how I intended it to be shown.
> 
> I took a bit of time to think about it before I responded to her. I realize that projects with painting is another branch that I am just beginning to develop, but it made me rethink things and try to come to a decision that would not only be best for my company, but also portray the project as I wanted it portrayed - as a set.
> 
> A couple of days ago and in the past, people suggested that I should do some kind of book. Bearpie suggested this the other day to me and it got me thinking. After all, I do work for a publishing company. The 'competition' has many books that they produce featuring their regular designers. Although All American Crafts (the company that owns my magazine) doesn't have that many, they have been doing some quilting and painting books of late and perhaps I should approach them with the possibility of me doing a book with them. All they can say is "no" right?
> 
> So when I talked to my editor on Friday, I talked about the incident with the pond figures. I told him that the pattern for them would be pretty involved seeing that there were at least 25 pieces and maybe more to come. He asked me if it were feasible to run it in our magazine, even though it involved painting and I told him I didn't think that would work, as he also would just be able to present part of it in one issue. He asked me to send pictures of it to him and I did so, explaining that I intended to do a small booklet for the pattern, in full color and I also threw in a paragraph telling him that I intend to write a book on basic introduction and instruction to the scroll saw. There hasn't been a new book out there for years and the older ones, although good, are a bit outdated. With all the questions I receive every day, I see the need for a new one to be written and I figured why not be the one to do it.
> 
> To make a long story short, he jumped on both publishing the scroll saw book for me and also marketing and distributing, as well as printing the packet for the Skater Pond set. He loved it and we even talked about offering pieces for sale for the painters that don't cut wood. I will be looking at the possibility of finding someone perhaps with a CNC router to do the cutting of the pieces and offer a kit to be sold with the pattern book. He wants to put ads not only in Creative Woodworks, but also Paintworks and Quick and Easy Painting which are the two leading decorative painting magazines in the industry and even in the Christmas 365 that they were supposed to be in originally. I am extremely excited about this, as they will get a percentage for distributing the booklets and sets, and I will have everything advertised at no cost for me.
> 
> He also spoke of including my scroll saw instruction book as a premium when their customers renew their subscriptions, which will be a great amount of volume.
> 
> And throughout this entire process, I will retain the rights to all these books and patterns, allowing me to also market and do what I want with them. What more could I ask?
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all because I know many people have suggested that I go to the 'other' magazine to expand my horizons - especially when times were lean. I held to my beliefs though that I didn't want to butter both sides of my bread at the same time and that All American has been good to me from the get go and I felt that it would not be right to go to their competition. I know many others do it but that is them and I am me. I have said this before, but I would rather quit than do that. I feel very strongly about being loyal to others and whether it be the smartest business move or not, it is how I choose to live my life. I would rather fail at business and keep my integrity then be successful without it.
> 
> So chalk up one for the "pink cloud" way of thinking! I had better get busy that means! You will see a marked acceleration in the skating pond figures being presented, as I am writing the instructions as I repaint each piece so that they are fresh in my mind. I also want to get that scroll saw book finished by March when I do the show. In between, I will be doing my regular job and creating new patterns all the time. That should keep me out of trouble for a while anyway.
> 
> After dinner, we went to a place about ten minutes away to check out the ocean. It is a beautiful cove with cliffs and rocks and everything was still churned up from the storm. We climbed down the cliff until we were about 30-40 feet from the waves and sat on a ledge and took some pictures. We stayed there until the sun set. The ocean smelled so fresh and it was just a beautiful and clear evening. I remembered to take my camera and took some pictures. Although the waves were still crashing against the rocks, the sky was clear and there it was so beautiful and peaceful I wanted to remember the beautiful serenity and calmness that came after such a storm. I have more pictures in my Picasa album, but I wanted to share them here too.
> 
> The crashing waves from where we sat on the cliff:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The mouth of the cove. Notice the house on top. There is a cave just below it that is almost covered by the high tide.
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> A view from inside the cove on the edge. The entire beach is covered with water:
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> The sun falling into the sea. There are more pictures if you click on the name in my Picasa album. I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> 
> From Smuggler's Cove Sept 3 2010 After the Hurricane
> 
> What a beautiful place the world can be, can't it?


when I saw the first one and the original figurs you posted
I have always seen them as one project and not several

I have learn from home that cenarios is always set up as one united ( my mum do that 
every year in December  )
and in my very young days I builded cenarios both for my own fun but mostly
to help educating the local homegard company ( weekend warriors ) and cenes from ww II
and had help a few freinds with building some of there tables to there bg train track cenario
with over 200 trains and wagons
so somehow I know a little of what you had go thrugh in this 

go and knock them down,

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*

Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.

I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".

I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.

I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.

Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.

But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.

As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.

Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.

I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.

I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.

These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.

After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.

I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.

Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.

I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


While working in the shop Saturday and Sunday, I enjoyed taking a break on the patio next to my shop because the weather is showing signs of fall and also the butterflies are beginning to appear and I like to watch those. You're right about the fresh air on days like these because it's the only way to go. I think that those star ornaments are real pretty. Thanks for the post.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


You are very considerate for thinking of the beginning scroller. I find that I only enjoy highly detailed patterns. However, because of that, I come to the realization some times that I have a hard time trying to talk potential scrollers into giving the hobby a try. After seeing my work, they sometimes feel intimidated by the detailed fretwork. I think sometimes if I would make some simpler projects to show them, maybe I would have more success with it. 
I try to get other people locally to consider scrolling as a hobby. I have yet to meet anyone or even hear of anyone near me that scrolls. I have talked to others that own a scroll saw and occasionally cut something simple on it, but they see my work and think it is too hard to do. I would like to tell everyone out there, anyone can scroll, even the advanced patterns. With very little practice, you will find yourself using the scroll saw almost like it was second nature. Then, no matter how simple or how detailed the project, just cut one hole out at a time.
Sheila, I'd like to thank you for taking the time to do the simpler projects. It is consideration and talent like yours that keeps scrolling alive. I'm sure you hear this a lot, but you do have a great talent. It takes talent to create projects that are simple yet still look elegant when completed. I have seen other designers that create simple projects that look simple. I have never seen that in your work. It looks like you go to great lengths to design around these ideas of simplicity, while keeping the finished work looking so good. Yet, what really impresses me since following your blog, is how you make the act of doign so seem so easy.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Love, love, LOVE the star designs! They are simple, but they are very detailed still. I bet they sparkle a lot in a tree


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Sheila, these are simply gorgoeus pieces and I am sure it was a lot of fun to create them. I have not taken the initiative to put a scroll saw in my shop. But I may have to move one up on my list since it does look like it would be both fun and relaxing to be able to produce projects such as these.


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Wow Sheila, those are great! I really enjoy reading about the thought process and the work that you put into them.


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


She's not just a scroll sawyer, she's an artist!

I just clicked on your web page. Amazing inventory you got there. Thanks for sharing your talent and knowledge with the rest of us. You make it easy for a beginner to start learning the process.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Thank you all very much for your kind words. I think we are all artists - each in our own way. We each have something to offer and love to express ourselves through creating. Sometimes we just need a little encouragement to take that first step. I feel wonderful if I have encouraged anyone to try something new.

I am glad you enjoy the ornaments.

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Do you use the crystals that have a flat back, or the ones that are round?


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


excellent!
Thank you for taking the time to share this .. and for sharing. Love the crystals idea.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Thank you all! I use the flat backed crystals, MrsN. I guess if you use the other ones, you should use a regular drill bit, as the brad point bit leaves a pretty flat indent (or you would need to drill deeper) But if you use a regular bit, it would be more difficult to center it.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Sheila,

These Ornaments are very nice. I haven't seen all 12 of them yet, but I seen the ones on this blog and they look Great!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Twinkle, Twinkle Little Stars*
> 
> Finally. A Monday that people like. With the Labor Day holiday both here and in the United States, most everyone in these countries have the day off. However, with the Labor Day holiday comes the realization that summer is coming to a close and winter is not far off. I am certain that there will be plenty of grumblings about that on my facebook page. They already have started.
> 
> I am ready for fall and winter. The past week was enough summer for me. I guess I found something that I didn't like about the lovely little place I am in. The air doesn't seem to circulate and once it is warmed up in here, it is very difficult to get it cooled down again. Next spring I will be looking for a different fan. Probably a box one that fits well in the window. That way I can draw the cooler air in from the opposite side of the place and it should be more efficient than the small oscillating fan I have now. But that is a long way off and in the words of Scarlett O'Hara "I'll think about that another day".
> 
> I slept very well last night with the change in the weather. I hadn't done so in the past several days. I don't know if it was because it was so warm or all the ideas and things going around inside my head or a combination of both. I usually don't lose a lot of sleep over work anymore though. I have adopted an attitude of what will be will be and I have come to recognize that there are some things that are just out of my control and it isn't worth the time or effort to worry about them. Letting go of what we can't change is one of those important life lessons that I may have learned a little later in my life, but nonetheless finally have learned it. It is quite refreshing to just be able to walk away from things you cannot change and move on and focus on to something more productive things. It may sound like a simple thing, but I believe that it is one of the most basic building blocks for inner peace. And that is huge to a creative person.
> 
> I finished my newest set of ornaments yesterday. I finally got to use some of the new wood I got to make them. It is funny how just seeing a piece of wood can make an idea pop into your head. I don't know why, but when I saw this bright yellow Pau Amarillo (or as it was pointed out to me, it is also called Yellowheart) I just thought that it would make amazing star ornaments.
> 
> Now I liked the embellished snowflake ornaments I designed well enough, but if I were to make them again, I would probably use a lighter colored wood. The Walnut that I used for them was amazing, as it showed off the silver beads nicely, but I do realize that most trees are green and that the Walnut can sometimes get lost in them. I guess I allowed my desire to try something 'different' to win over my practicality in that matter and went ahead with designing the prototypes using the darker wood. I still want to make another set in Maple or something much lighter. Probably when I have some time, I will just to see.
> 
> But this bright yellow wood just seemed to beg me to make it into Christmas ornaments. It's unique coloring seemed to shout out "Pick me! Pick me!" from the large pile of wood that we purchased. I could only imagine how brilliant and handsome it would look when it was all oiled and wearing its sparkling crystals. It seemed a natural choice.
> 
> As I was planing it and peeling off its out layer of skin, what was revealed to me was a shimmery and slightly varied grain that would compliment the embellishments beautifully and certainly be an outstanding addition to my tree. So the Pau Amarillo it was.
> 
> Working with it was a dream. Its tight and even grain scroll sawed beautifully. The ornaments I made were approximately 3/16" thick. I only cut them in one layer because I needed to drill the depressions for the crystal embellishments prior to cutting out the design. The slightly thicker depth gave me a bit more resistance and better control than if I used a piece which was 1/8" thick.
> 
> I was really happy when I discovered that my 3mm Swarovski crystals fit perfectly into a 1/8" drilled depression. (Yes, another thing I finally learned is that it IS worth the time to make test cuts on scraps to insure fit and other things like that!) I used a brad point drill bit so that I was able to perfectly center each hole by very gently touching the tip of the bit to the pattern and lining it up perfectly before really pressing. I often wonder why any one else would use anything but brad point bits. I just love them.
> 
> I set the drill press depth so that I would only drill ever so slightly into the wood and then proceeded to drill all of the depressions:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then continued on and drilled and cut the inner holes of the design with a 2/0 reverse tooth blade.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> When designing these stars, I really did try to make them a beginner type of project. I am finding this sometimes difficult to do without consciously thinking about making it so, but even then I sometimes feel as if I am 'cheating' because it feels as if I am drawing too simply. I find that from posting both here and my other forum though that many people think that my designs are quite detailed (not only non-scrollers, but scroll sawyers too) and I don't want to gain a reputation of only putting out advanced level patterns. I want to have patterns for every level of sawing and some especially geared to those who may be trying for the first time. After all, I don't want to play the game 'stump the scroller' because I do want my designs to appeal to a large number of people - both veteran scroll sawyers and the newbies. Yet I want the finished projects to be appealing.
> 
> These stars that I drew encompass many of the basic elements of learning to saw, yet they are simple enough that just about anyone can do them. I have incorporated several basic design elements, such as swirls, corners with both rounded and sharp points and teardrops into these ornaments. There is also the straight edges that are not too long and great to practice straight runs for shorter distances. I purposely made most of them on a larger scale than normal, and left plenty of room in between cuts for slight errors. The elements also repeat several times, so that one can practice the technique over and over. They are fun, attractive and hopefully not too frightening to someone that is new to scroll sawing.
> 
> After they were sanded and oiled and sprayed with Lacquer, I allowed them to dry completely. I then used a toothpick to apply some clear silicone to the depressions where the crystals go. I like clear silicone for this purpose because unlike clear drying white glue, it will not get cloudy if it oozes out of the depression a bit when applying the crystal and is wiped from it. The white glue I find makes the crystal beads hazy when drying and they lose their shine.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I then apply the crystals using tweezers. This part is fun because you really see the design come to life.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> After seating the crystal into the depression by pressing down with either a popsicle stick or the tweezers, I use a cotton swab to remove any silicone that may have seeped up. This comes off quite easily, as the ornament is already sealed with the spray lacquer.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> The final results are sparkly beautiful little ornaments.
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> I made 12 in the set. Although the crystals don't show much in the picture, they really make these ornaments look beautiful as the light catches them. They also catch the lights of the tree too and almost look as if they are lit up themselves. I will be posting them in my gallery later on for you to see them all or again, you can click on the album name and it will take you to my Picasa album where there are pictures of all 12.
> 
> I also think that these would look great done up in Maple. I could use the gel staining medium and red and blue acrylic paint to stain some of them red and some blue for a nice patriotic look. They took me about 2-3 hours to cut and were relaxing and fun.
> 
> Today I will be working on my skating figures. I feel good now that I can justify working on them during the day when I should be doing 'real work'. I want to get them done as quickly as possible, as well as the pattern booklet which goes with them so that they will be ready for people to make for this year.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these final days of summer. For those of you who are off - enjoy your holiday!


Handi:
If you click on the title under the picture, it takes you to my Picasa album and you can see them all. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Observation About My DeWalt Saw - Something to Think About *

There are times when I really feel guilty because I like my job so much. Not really too guilty, but sort of. I guess a better way to put it is that I feel bad for the people who really don't like their own jobs. Maybe that is why I fight so hard to keep my business going and put so many hours in. The alternative seems very unpleasant to me. Although I have done many other jobs in the past, and I know if it comes down to it I will do what I have to in order to survive, I hope that I can keep things going in this direction for at least a little while.

I really had a good weekend. It was nothing out of the ordinary or special, but I made good progress on things and I am happy with the output. I had the chance to make some home made sticky buns yesterday that are absolutely incredible. I have even been good with taking the time to keep up with my daily walks for the most part. I really do like that quiet time to enjoy the beautiful surroundings near me. I think it has helped me keep a clear head and also is good for my body. The nagging hip has been much better and I barely notice it at all anymore. No drugs or pills, just that little bit of stretching and exercise seems to have helped a lot.

I know the key to my success will be to keep a balance and that alone is a full time job, it seems. The reasoning behind pursuing so many different aspects of designing is certainly not based on greed. I try to diversify my business in many directions because that way I am not counting on only one aspect of it to support me. If something goes wrong with the magazine, there are other alternatives. If something were to go wrong with one of the wholesalers I work with, I have other avenues of income. Etc. etc. I think that is one of the reasons I am one of a handful of designers that have survived these past several years when the economy has not been kind. It is not because I am sadistic and feel the need to work every waking hour. I have come to love the rush of challenging deadlines and actually meeting them and those few moments when I am all caught up with everyone, I tend to feel a bit bewildered and think "what now?" I think that all has to do with really liking what you chose to do as a profession. If I had no concern for money at all, I would probably be doing the exact same thing.

I have a funny story regarding my time at the saw this weekend. (More enlightening than funny, I guess.) I spent several hours on Saturday cutting the star ornaments out. At first I tried some new blades, but again I wasn't happy with them because they drifted to one side and they were extremely aggravating to work with. So I went back to my Olsen blades that I have come to love.

While cutting however, I have noticed of late (not just with this project, but all recent projects) that in order to obtain the proper tension on the blade, which I like very tight, I needed to really push down on the head of the saw to seat the blade before tightening the clamp and setting the tension. Now this is a little thing, but with the number of times that I do it in a scrolling session, it can be tedious. By the seventh or eighth star that I was cutting out, my shoulder started to hurt.

This made me sad because my saw is about 12 years old and I began wondering if it was nearing the end of its life. I don't use it like many who do production do, but it has had its fair amount of use and this problem has been gradually more and more noticeable and I am starting to wonder. I had sent a request to Delta to try their new saw several months ago as I mentioned here in my blog, but I haven't heard from them and with the economy the way it is, I really don't want to count those chickens right now. I really also don't have the means to put out the money it will cost to buy the new saw so I was hoping that it is something that can be fixed (I tend to want to fix things instead of dumping them and getting a new one anyway)

I finished my cutting but my shoulder was quite sore. It actually kept me awake Saturday night until I got up and took some Tylenol for it and I can still feel it is tender today. I was thinking that this can not continue and trying to figure out an alternative.

The next day (Sunday) my partner was cutting out one of his projects and noticed the same thing about the tension. He just couldn't get the head seated low enough into the blade holder to get a good tension on the blade. Although I was glad it wasn't just me that was having the problem, the reality hit me that there was probably something wrong with the saw. He is quite mechanical and tried several adjustments to see if anything would make a difference. He finally found the culprit.

I love the DeWalt saw. To me is is the best scroll saw on the market for many reasons. However, one of the things that I don't like about it is that the upper arm won't stay up on its own. You have to hold it up to un-thread your piece from the blade when you are going from hole to hole. There is an after market piece you can buy for about $25 called an "Easy Lift" which consists of a cast piece of metal and a spring. It attaches right to the saw and the spring helps to hold the arm up when you are changing holes. I purchased this arm after I already had the saw for about 7 years, as I didn't see holding the arm as a huge problem. But everyone said that it was so much better to use it, so I thought I would give it a go and splurged on the piece. All in all it has been working fine, but it seems that when Keith disconnected the spring from the arm, the weight of the head of the saw itself would seat it perfectly and the tension could again be adjusted accordingly. I don't know if I explained it clearly, but with the 'easy lift' in place, I had to dial the tension all the way up (to 5.5 on the scale) to get the proper tension and sometimes that wasn't enough and I had to try to reconnect the blade a second time. Now that the arm is disconnected, I obtain my desired tension when the scale reads 1.5-2. Quite a difference.

In thinking about it, I think that I was fighting against the spring that 'lifts' the arm up in order to get it to set into place. Perhaps that is why DeWalt designed the saw without the ability for the arm to self-lift. Perhaps it expected the full weight of the upper arm to contribute to the seating process. Maybe they knew what they were doing.

As I said, I was using the saw for seven years without the contraption and not missing a thing. Now it will be a bit of an adjustment to go back to not having the lift, but if it saves my shoulder from all this pain then it is certainly worth it. It is to me anyway. I want my fellow DeWalt owners to be aware of this because I know there are many, many of them that also use the easy lift arm and I feel they should know that it could possibly interfere with the tension adjustment.

Moral of the story: Sometimes it is best to leave things as they are.

Yesterday I spent the bulk of my day painting my skaters (when I wasn't making sticky buns!) I finished two more figures.

It seems that every now and then, we all take a little stumble in our lives. With that I present Edouard:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

And when we do, it is always good to have a friend there to help us up. Meet Dora:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

As I said, I am really going to spend more time on getting the entire scene done quickly. Although the two sets are completed, I am redoing them so that I am fresh and writing the full instructions as I go so that they will be ready to publish by the time I am finished here with them. I hope that will be by the end of September, as I am weaving my other work in between doing these.

With that said, I should close. I need to do the Photoshop work on a set of photographs for the next project which will go out to the magazine tomorrow and also I want to make the packet for the new star ornaments, as I have had order requests for them already. I also want to get more candle trays in the works as I have at least two new Halloween designs that I want to have ready by October 1st the latest. Here it is the seventh already.

Until tomorrow . . . enjoy your day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Observation About My DeWalt Saw - Something to Think About *
> 
> There are times when I really feel guilty because I like my job so much. Not really too guilty, but sort of. I guess a better way to put it is that I feel bad for the people who really don't like their own jobs. Maybe that is why I fight so hard to keep my business going and put so many hours in. The alternative seems very unpleasant to me. Although I have done many other jobs in the past, and I know if it comes down to it I will do what I have to in order to survive, I hope that I can keep things going in this direction for at least a little while.
> 
> I really had a good weekend. It was nothing out of the ordinary or special, but I made good progress on things and I am happy with the output. I had the chance to make some home made sticky buns yesterday that are absolutely incredible. I have even been good with taking the time to keep up with my daily walks for the most part. I really do like that quiet time to enjoy the beautiful surroundings near me. I think it has helped me keep a clear head and also is good for my body. The nagging hip has been much better and I barely notice it at all anymore. No drugs or pills, just that little bit of stretching and exercise seems to have helped a lot.
> 
> I know the key to my success will be to keep a balance and that alone is a full time job, it seems. The reasoning behind pursuing so many different aspects of designing is certainly not based on greed. I try to diversify my business in many directions because that way I am not counting on only one aspect of it to support me. If something goes wrong with the magazine, there are other alternatives. If something were to go wrong with one of the wholesalers I work with, I have other avenues of income. Etc. etc. I think that is one of the reasons I am one of a handful of designers that have survived these past several years when the economy has not been kind. It is not because I am sadistic and feel the need to work every waking hour. I have come to love the rush of challenging deadlines and actually meeting them and those few moments when I am all caught up with everyone, I tend to feel a bit bewildered and think "what now?" I think that all has to do with really liking what you chose to do as a profession. If I had no concern for money at all, I would probably be doing the exact same thing.
> 
> I have a funny story regarding my time at the saw this weekend. (More enlightening than funny, I guess.) I spent several hours on Saturday cutting the star ornaments out. At first I tried some new blades, but again I wasn't happy with them because they drifted to one side and they were extremely aggravating to work with. So I went back to my Olsen blades that I have come to love.
> 
> While cutting however, I have noticed of late (not just with this project, but all recent projects) that in order to obtain the proper tension on the blade, which I like very tight, I needed to really push down on the head of the saw to seat the blade before tightening the clamp and setting the tension. Now this is a little thing, but with the number of times that I do it in a scrolling session, it can be tedious. By the seventh or eighth star that I was cutting out, my shoulder started to hurt.
> 
> This made me sad because my saw is about 12 years old and I began wondering if it was nearing the end of its life. I don't use it like many who do production do, but it has had its fair amount of use and this problem has been gradually more and more noticeable and I am starting to wonder. I had sent a request to Delta to try their new saw several months ago as I mentioned here in my blog, but I haven't heard from them and with the economy the way it is, I really don't want to count those chickens right now. I really also don't have the means to put out the money it will cost to buy the new saw so I was hoping that it is something that can be fixed (I tend to want to fix things instead of dumping them and getting a new one anyway)
> 
> I finished my cutting but my shoulder was quite sore. It actually kept me awake Saturday night until I got up and took some Tylenol for it and I can still feel it is tender today. I was thinking that this can not continue and trying to figure out an alternative.
> 
> The next day (Sunday) my partner was cutting out one of his projects and noticed the same thing about the tension. He just couldn't get the head seated low enough into the blade holder to get a good tension on the blade. Although I was glad it wasn't just me that was having the problem, the reality hit me that there was probably something wrong with the saw. He is quite mechanical and tried several adjustments to see if anything would make a difference. He finally found the culprit.
> 
> I love the DeWalt saw. To me is is the best scroll saw on the market for many reasons. However, one of the things that I don't like about it is that the upper arm won't stay up on its own. You have to hold it up to un-thread your piece from the blade when you are going from hole to hole. There is an after market piece you can buy for about $25 called an "Easy Lift" which consists of a cast piece of metal and a spring. It attaches right to the saw and the spring helps to hold the arm up when you are changing holes. I purchased this arm after I already had the saw for about 7 years, as I didn't see holding the arm as a huge problem. But everyone said that it was so much better to use it, so I thought I would give it a go and splurged on the piece. All in all it has been working fine, but it seems that when Keith disconnected the spring from the arm, the weight of the head of the saw itself would seat it perfectly and the tension could again be adjusted accordingly. I don't know if I explained it clearly, but with the 'easy lift' in place, I had to dial the tension all the way up (to 5.5 on the scale) to get the proper tension and sometimes that wasn't enough and I had to try to reconnect the blade a second time. Now that the arm is disconnected, I obtain my desired tension when the scale reads 1.5-2. Quite a difference.
> 
> In thinking about it, I think that I was fighting against the spring that 'lifts' the arm up in order to get it to set into place. Perhaps that is why DeWalt designed the saw without the ability for the arm to self-lift. Perhaps it expected the full weight of the upper arm to contribute to the seating process. Maybe they knew what they were doing.
> 
> As I said, I was using the saw for seven years without the contraption and not missing a thing. Now it will be a bit of an adjustment to go back to not having the lift, but if it saves my shoulder from all this pain then it is certainly worth it. It is to me anyway. I want my fellow DeWalt owners to be aware of this because I know there are many, many of them that also use the easy lift arm and I feel they should know that it could possibly interfere with the tension adjustment.
> 
> Moral of the story: Sometimes it is best to leave things as they are.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my day painting my skaters (when I wasn't making sticky buns!) I finished two more figures.
> 
> It seems that every now and then, we all take a little stumble in our lives. With that I present Edouard:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And when we do, it is always good to have a friend there to help us up. Meet Dora:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> As I said, I am really going to spend more time on getting the entire scene done quickly. Although the two sets are completed, I am redoing them so that I am fresh and writing the full instructions as I go so that they will be ready to publish by the time I am finished here with them. I hope that will be by the end of September, as I am weaving my other work in between doing these.
> 
> With that said, I should close. I need to do the Photoshop work on a set of photographs for the next project which will go out to the magazine tomorrow and also I want to make the packet for the new star ornaments, as I have had order requests for them already. I also want to get more candle trays in the works as I have at least two new Halloween designs that I want to have ready by October 1st the latest. Here it is the seventh already.
> 
> Until tomorrow . . . enjoy your day!


I'm glad you found the problem with your saw Sheils. If you're anything like me, losing your favorite saw would be like losing your best freind. I have at time had up to eight saws. I buy them at yard sales and such. I get pretty good deals on them because people around here buy these saws thinking they are going to do a lot of scrolling only to find out later they don't enjoy it as much as they thought they would. Anyway, I alway go back to my Delta though as my go-to saw. Now the bad things is that they no longer make the particular model that I love so much. So, if anything ever happenes to it, I honestly think I'd cry. We'd have to hold a proper burial and all that for it.
Now, I know I got off topic there, and here for that matter, but thought it might interest you what I do with those saws when I find them. I find these saws sometimes dirt cheap at yard sales. I even bought a good running antique Craftsman one time for $5. I have three saws that I keep, my "go-to" Delta, a second Delta that I keep as a backup that is real similar to my other Delta, and a Craftsman direct drive that I cut my large stuff on. When I find these other saws dirt cheap, I buy them and take them back to my shop. I clean them up and make sure they are in good running order. I mount them somewhere out of my way in the shop so they can be used by someone if needed. Then, on the rare occasion that I can get someone new interested in scrolling, I'll give them a saw. The only stipulation when I give someone a saw is that if for some reason they see they don't want the saw, they are to bring it back to me in case someone else comes along wanting a saw. I've given away five saws now Sheila, and I've only been burned once. The guy I gave it to I found out later sold the saw without even trying to cut anymore. I felt used, but kept my head in it by going to visit the other four and seeing the work they have done. I'd buy another saw and give it away in a heartbeat. Four to one is a good ratio to me. It makes me feel good that I heled get those four into a great hobby. 
If you're interested, PM me. There's a very interesting story behind one of those saws I gave.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Observation About My DeWalt Saw - Something to Think About *
> 
> There are times when I really feel guilty because I like my job so much. Not really too guilty, but sort of. I guess a better way to put it is that I feel bad for the people who really don't like their own jobs. Maybe that is why I fight so hard to keep my business going and put so many hours in. The alternative seems very unpleasant to me. Although I have done many other jobs in the past, and I know if it comes down to it I will do what I have to in order to survive, I hope that I can keep things going in this direction for at least a little while.
> 
> I really had a good weekend. It was nothing out of the ordinary or special, but I made good progress on things and I am happy with the output. I had the chance to make some home made sticky buns yesterday that are absolutely incredible. I have even been good with taking the time to keep up with my daily walks for the most part. I really do like that quiet time to enjoy the beautiful surroundings near me. I think it has helped me keep a clear head and also is good for my body. The nagging hip has been much better and I barely notice it at all anymore. No drugs or pills, just that little bit of stretching and exercise seems to have helped a lot.
> 
> I know the key to my success will be to keep a balance and that alone is a full time job, it seems. The reasoning behind pursuing so many different aspects of designing is certainly not based on greed. I try to diversify my business in many directions because that way I am not counting on only one aspect of it to support me. If something goes wrong with the magazine, there are other alternatives. If something were to go wrong with one of the wholesalers I work with, I have other avenues of income. Etc. etc. I think that is one of the reasons I am one of a handful of designers that have survived these past several years when the economy has not been kind. It is not because I am sadistic and feel the need to work every waking hour. I have come to love the rush of challenging deadlines and actually meeting them and those few moments when I am all caught up with everyone, I tend to feel a bit bewildered and think "what now?" I think that all has to do with really liking what you chose to do as a profession. If I had no concern for money at all, I would probably be doing the exact same thing.
> 
> I have a funny story regarding my time at the saw this weekend. (More enlightening than funny, I guess.) I spent several hours on Saturday cutting the star ornaments out. At first I tried some new blades, but again I wasn't happy with them because they drifted to one side and they were extremely aggravating to work with. So I went back to my Olsen blades that I have come to love.
> 
> While cutting however, I have noticed of late (not just with this project, but all recent projects) that in order to obtain the proper tension on the blade, which I like very tight, I needed to really push down on the head of the saw to seat the blade before tightening the clamp and setting the tension. Now this is a little thing, but with the number of times that I do it in a scrolling session, it can be tedious. By the seventh or eighth star that I was cutting out, my shoulder started to hurt.
> 
> This made me sad because my saw is about 12 years old and I began wondering if it was nearing the end of its life. I don't use it like many who do production do, but it has had its fair amount of use and this problem has been gradually more and more noticeable and I am starting to wonder. I had sent a request to Delta to try their new saw several months ago as I mentioned here in my blog, but I haven't heard from them and with the economy the way it is, I really don't want to count those chickens right now. I really also don't have the means to put out the money it will cost to buy the new saw so I was hoping that it is something that can be fixed (I tend to want to fix things instead of dumping them and getting a new one anyway)
> 
> I finished my cutting but my shoulder was quite sore. It actually kept me awake Saturday night until I got up and took some Tylenol for it and I can still feel it is tender today. I was thinking that this can not continue and trying to figure out an alternative.
> 
> The next day (Sunday) my partner was cutting out one of his projects and noticed the same thing about the tension. He just couldn't get the head seated low enough into the blade holder to get a good tension on the blade. Although I was glad it wasn't just me that was having the problem, the reality hit me that there was probably something wrong with the saw. He is quite mechanical and tried several adjustments to see if anything would make a difference. He finally found the culprit.
> 
> I love the DeWalt saw. To me is is the best scroll saw on the market for many reasons. However, one of the things that I don't like about it is that the upper arm won't stay up on its own. You have to hold it up to un-thread your piece from the blade when you are going from hole to hole. There is an after market piece you can buy for about $25 called an "Easy Lift" which consists of a cast piece of metal and a spring. It attaches right to the saw and the spring helps to hold the arm up when you are changing holes. I purchased this arm after I already had the saw for about 7 years, as I didn't see holding the arm as a huge problem. But everyone said that it was so much better to use it, so I thought I would give it a go and splurged on the piece. All in all it has been working fine, but it seems that when Keith disconnected the spring from the arm, the weight of the head of the saw itself would seat it perfectly and the tension could again be adjusted accordingly. I don't know if I explained it clearly, but with the 'easy lift' in place, I had to dial the tension all the way up (to 5.5 on the scale) to get the proper tension and sometimes that wasn't enough and I had to try to reconnect the blade a second time. Now that the arm is disconnected, I obtain my desired tension when the scale reads 1.5-2. Quite a difference.
> 
> In thinking about it, I think that I was fighting against the spring that 'lifts' the arm up in order to get it to set into place. Perhaps that is why DeWalt designed the saw without the ability for the arm to self-lift. Perhaps it expected the full weight of the upper arm to contribute to the seating process. Maybe they knew what they were doing.
> 
> As I said, I was using the saw for seven years without the contraption and not missing a thing. Now it will be a bit of an adjustment to go back to not having the lift, but if it saves my shoulder from all this pain then it is certainly worth it. It is to me anyway. I want my fellow DeWalt owners to be aware of this because I know there are many, many of them that also use the easy lift arm and I feel they should know that it could possibly interfere with the tension adjustment.
> 
> Moral of the story: Sometimes it is best to leave things as they are.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my day painting my skaters (when I wasn't making sticky buns!) I finished two more figures.
> 
> It seems that every now and then, we all take a little stumble in our lives. With that I present Edouard:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And when we do, it is always good to have a friend there to help us up. Meet Dora:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> As I said, I am really going to spend more time on getting the entire scene done quickly. Although the two sets are completed, I am redoing them so that I am fresh and writing the full instructions as I go so that they will be ready to publish by the time I am finished here with them. I hope that will be by the end of September, as I am weaving my other work in between doing these.
> 
> With that said, I should close. I need to do the Photoshop work on a set of photographs for the next project which will go out to the magazine tomorrow and also I want to make the packet for the new star ornaments, as I have had order requests for them already. I also want to get more candle trays in the works as I have at least two new Halloween designs that I want to have ready by October 1st the latest. Here it is the seventh already.
> 
> Until tomorrow . . . enjoy your day!


I think that it is one of the most blessed things to love the work that you do and I'm glad that that seems to be the case with you, Sheila. I think that you will always do well if you keep up with those daily walks because, even though you miss some time, you recharge your batteries when you do it. Perhaps you might need a new part for your saw. Have a good day, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Very Exhilarating Day*

I really don't like drama. I guess I have had enough of it in my life to last my entire lifetime. There are people who thrive on it I know, but I don't think I am one of them. I get really nervous and queasy when there is confrontation. I guess that is why I like writing so much. I can express myself without worrying about being bullied or cut off. In general, I think I am not an aggressive person. On paper, I am pretty good at standing up for myself and all but in real life I can be quite a marshmallow. Sometimes however, a little drama could be a good thing.

When owning and running your own business, I am finding out that there are times when you have to stand up for yourself and not let others take advantage of you. That may sound easy, but it can be quite difficult for a non-confrontational person such as myself. I have been doing this a long time though, and I believe after years of self-doubt and allowing others to take advantage of me because of my lack of confidence I have finally reached a point where I realize that in order to make my business successful I need to believe in myself enough to not allow that to happen. After all, if you don't believe in yourself and your own success, why should anyone else?

It isn't with arrogance or self-importance that I am saying this. It is more with self-respect. I find as I get older that there is a fine line between what people perceive as self-esteem and arrogance. Sometimes the same people who tell you that you need more self-confidence when you are struggling are the ones that think you are being arrogant when and if you finally do reach success. It can be very confusing.

With that said, I will get on with my story. Yesterday was a very significant day for me and my business. I will start off by saying that I never retracted a submission before. This was a first for me and a very difficult thing for me to do. I had mentioned the other day about how the other magazine had planned to divide up my skating pond set and that I just wasn't happy about it. They had it for seven months and didn't decide what to do with it. I think it will be a great project for scrollers and painters alike, and from the reaction I have received from both sectors, it will be a big seller.

I had also mentioned before that until something is published, I cannot sell or publish the pattern myself. Now since I designed this scene last January, I was certainly hoping that I would at least be able to sell part of it for this holiday season. If the magazine planned to present the pattern in several issues as originally promised, I planned to sell the pattern that way too. It would at least get people interested and started and I would sell it as four or five packets. But I was told the other day that with the new editors, they decided to spatter the pieces in the margins of the other featured projects in the magazine and all the instructions would be presented at once on the back end of the magazine.

I thought it deserved better than that. This project was too close to my heart to allow it to be shown that way, as an afterthought. As the months passed by and I hadn't heard from the magazine, I knew something was not right, so I already went to 'plan B' in my mind. I decided that I would publish it in one pattern, as a kind of small booklet. The price would be slightly more than my usual patterns, but they would get instructions for all 25 pieces and I would also offer corresponding kits of the pre-cut figures for the not woodworkers. This would make it accessible to both woodworkers and painters alike.

The other day I spoke with Robert, my editor (of the woodworking magazine) about it and he asked me to send photos of the finished scene for him to see. He love it and offered to promote it in both their painting magazines, their general craft magazine and also our woodworking magazine. Lately we have had some success with him wholesaling for me and I know he is trustworthy and I was thrilled he liked it so much to support it. He would put the ads in for no cost to me and he also would print and distribute the plans and kits and we would split the profit. How could I lose? Their two painting magazines are the top painting magazines in the industry and I think the painters would love a project like this.

So I wrote a letter to the editor of the other magazine, graciously withdrawing my submission. I felt I was gentle and professional. I didn't want her to feel guilty because after all, she lost her position as editor in chief and it had to be painful for her too. I explained that I understood that with change there are compromises, but I just didn't want my pieces to be compromised in that way and there were no hard feelings and I just wanted them back to do what I wanted to do with them. I figured that it didn't really matter to them much anyway because of how they intended on using them.

Boy, was I wrong!

I returned from the post office to a phone call from Robert, and he said all heck broke loose over there with the new editor. I guess he even talked to him himself and he was quite upset with me withdrawing the pieces. I guess the new editor is quite important in the design industry and he wanted to make this magazine (which is called Christmas 365 by the way) into a Martha Stewart-type decorating magazine for the holidays. Robert said he told the man that I could do just about anything in wood he wanted regarding wood and woodworking projects and how valuable an asset I was to his company and how he should consider me to work on every issue of their magazine. All he needed to do was to send me in a direction and I would be able to come up with something nice.

Robert told me that he told the new guy he would speak to me about allowing him to keep the designs for the issue. He said the issue hit the stands mid-November and I would still have some time to market the set for myself this year. I trust Robert with all my soul. We have worked together for over 13 years and he always is honest and works for a win/win/win philosophy where all parties benefit from the deals he makes. He said he would go back to the new editor if I wanted and be my 'agent' and I told him to go ahead. He even negotiated a much higher price for using the pieces than I would have imagined.

He said that the new guy really loved the set and was extremely upset (not at me, but in general) at the thought of me pulling it. Robert also thought (and I agreed) that it would be very smart of me business wise to compromise on this issue and it would put me in great favor with the new regime over there. So I agreed. 

I really won't be losing anything at all but perhaps a little time. After November when the magazine is out, I can go along accordingly with my plans with Robert to market this set. It actually buys me some time to find someone to produce the pieces for me. I am finding I may need them to be laser cut, as I first thought that any CNC could do it. I feel that it is a set that will sell all year around, as there are a lot of pieces and it will take time to create. It will be represented in now five different magazines - one holiday, one general crafting, two painting and my own woodworking one - all at no cost to me. If it sells, we all make money. If not, no harm done. I am also able to market it on my site and to my wholesalers as I wish.

That is one of the spectacular things about Robert. He is willing to try something new out. If things don't do so well, he moves on. There is no bad feelings or negative repercussions. As a designer and an artist, I can't tell you how much that means to me. In this economy it is difficult at best to find someone willing to take chances. The way he looks at it though is if we don't try we don't know. To him it is worth the advertising space he is contributing to see. It is one of the many, many reasons I am so loyal to this one publishing company.

This was an incredible experience for me. I also have many bouts with lacking self-confidence, as you know. I don't think that is always a bad thing because it keeps me working at my very best, but it can cripple me at times when I know I should stand up for myself. But each time that I am successful when I do stand up for what I believe in and not let myself be a push over, it strengthens me for the next time. Diversifying myself also helps, as I said yesterday. If this were all I had going, I don't know if I would have been able to bring myself to risk losing it. But by having it just a piece of the entire picture, the risk to my overall business was lessened and I was able to do what I felt was right.

In speaking with Robert after all was said and done, I have come to the conclusion that I wasn't really mad about the project, I just felt hurt because something that I put so much importance in was (I felt) treated as an afterthought. Little did I know the turmoil that was going on at that magazine. It was much bigger than my little project. In the end, they showed me that it DID matter to them - very much - and knowing that it was very easy for me to make a compromise. After all, I am a reasonable girl. Being validated like that was probably the best payoff I could have received.

I hope all of you with your own businesses or those of you who are considering marketing your creations remember this story. You have to believe in yourself in order to expect others to do so.  People will only give you the amount of respect you demand. "Demand" sounds like a strong word, but it doesn't have to be acted upon in a negative way. If you treat people with respect and ethically, the right people will recognize that and return the favor. The others don't matter anyway.

So for the next couple of days, I will be working to get the instructions for all these pieces together. I guess we switched gears again! I don't consider working like this a negative. It is quite exciting and keeps me fresh and on my toes and my work is never boring as you see. I will still keep on presenting the pond figures piece by piece in my other blog and here too, as I think it is fun t do it that way.

Again, I am grateful too for all the friends here on LJ's who encourage me and help give me the confidence I need to make these types of decisions. Your support is really as they say "priceless".

Thanks for reading and I hope you all make beautiful, wonderful creations today!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Exhilarating Day*
> 
> I really don't like drama. I guess I have had enough of it in my life to last my entire lifetime. There are people who thrive on it I know, but I don't think I am one of them. I get really nervous and queasy when there is confrontation. I guess that is why I like writing so much. I can express myself without worrying about being bullied or cut off. In general, I think I am not an aggressive person. On paper, I am pretty good at standing up for myself and all but in real life I can be quite a marshmallow. Sometimes however, a little drama could be a good thing.
> 
> When owning and running your own business, I am finding out that there are times when you have to stand up for yourself and not let others take advantage of you. That may sound easy, but it can be quite difficult for a non-confrontational person such as myself. I have been doing this a long time though, and I believe after years of self-doubt and allowing others to take advantage of me because of my lack of confidence I have finally reached a point where I realize that in order to make my business successful I need to believe in myself enough to not allow that to happen. After all, if you don't believe in yourself and your own success, why should anyone else?
> 
> It isn't with arrogance or self-importance that I am saying this. It is more with self-respect. I find as I get older that there is a fine line between what people perceive as self-esteem and arrogance. Sometimes the same people who tell you that you need more self-confidence when you are struggling are the ones that think you are being arrogant when and if you finally do reach success. It can be very confusing.
> 
> With that said, I will get on with my story. Yesterday was a very significant day for me and my business. I will start off by saying that I never retracted a submission before. This was a first for me and a very difficult thing for me to do. I had mentioned the other day about how the other magazine had planned to divide up my skating pond set and that I just wasn't happy about it. They had it for seven months and didn't decide what to do with it. I think it will be a great project for scrollers and painters alike, and from the reaction I have received from both sectors, it will be a big seller.
> 
> I had also mentioned before that until something is published, I cannot sell or publish the pattern myself. Now since I designed this scene last January, I was certainly hoping that I would at least be able to sell part of it for this holiday season. If the magazine planned to present the pattern in several issues as originally promised, I planned to sell the pattern that way too. It would at least get people interested and started and I would sell it as four or five packets. But I was told the other day that with the new editors, they decided to spatter the pieces in the margins of the other featured projects in the magazine and all the instructions would be presented at once on the back end of the magazine.
> 
> I thought it deserved better than that. This project was too close to my heart to allow it to be shown that way, as an afterthought. As the months passed by and I hadn't heard from the magazine, I knew something was not right, so I already went to 'plan B' in my mind. I decided that I would publish it in one pattern, as a kind of small booklet. The price would be slightly more than my usual patterns, but they would get instructions for all 25 pieces and I would also offer corresponding kits of the pre-cut figures for the not woodworkers. This would make it accessible to both woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> The other day I spoke with Robert, my editor (of the woodworking magazine) about it and he asked me to send photos of the finished scene for him to see. He love it and offered to promote it in both their painting magazines, their general craft magazine and also our woodworking magazine. Lately we have had some success with him wholesaling for me and I know he is trustworthy and I was thrilled he liked it so much to support it. He would put the ads in for no cost to me and he also would print and distribute the plans and kits and we would split the profit. How could I lose? Their two painting magazines are the top painting magazines in the industry and I think the painters would love a project like this.
> 
> So I wrote a letter to the editor of the other magazine, graciously withdrawing my submission. I felt I was gentle and professional. I didn't want her to feel guilty because after all, she lost her position as editor in chief and it had to be painful for her too. I explained that I understood that with change there are compromises, but I just didn't want my pieces to be compromised in that way and there were no hard feelings and I just wanted them back to do what I wanted to do with them. I figured that it didn't really matter to them much anyway because of how they intended on using them.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong!
> 
> I returned from the post office to a phone call from Robert, and he said all heck broke loose over there with the new editor. I guess he even talked to him himself and he was quite upset with me withdrawing the pieces. I guess the new editor is quite important in the design industry and he wanted to make this magazine (which is called Christmas 365 by the way) into a Martha Stewart-type decorating magazine for the holidays. Robert said he told the man that I could do just about anything in wood he wanted regarding wood and woodworking projects and how valuable an asset I was to his company and how he should consider me to work on every issue of their magazine. All he needed to do was to send me in a direction and I would be able to come up with something nice.
> 
> Robert told me that he told the new guy he would speak to me about allowing him to keep the designs for the issue. He said the issue hit the stands mid-November and I would still have some time to market the set for myself this year. I trust Robert with all my soul. We have worked together for over 13 years and he always is honest and works for a win/win/win philosophy where all parties benefit from the deals he makes. He said he would go back to the new editor if I wanted and be my 'agent' and I told him to go ahead. He even negotiated a much higher price for using the pieces than I would have imagined.
> 
> He said that the new guy really loved the set and was extremely upset (not at me, but in general) at the thought of me pulling it. Robert also thought (and I agreed) that it would be very smart of me business wise to compromise on this issue and it would put me in great favor with the new regime over there. So I agreed.
> 
> I really won't be losing anything at all but perhaps a little time. After November when the magazine is out, I can go along accordingly with my plans with Robert to market this set. It actually buys me some time to find someone to produce the pieces for me. I am finding I may need them to be laser cut, as I first thought that any CNC could do it. I feel that it is a set that will sell all year around, as there are a lot of pieces and it will take time to create. It will be represented in now five different magazines - one holiday, one general crafting, two painting and my own woodworking one - all at no cost to me. If it sells, we all make money. If not, no harm done. I am also able to market it on my site and to my wholesalers as I wish.
> 
> That is one of the spectacular things about Robert. He is willing to try something new out. If things don't do so well, he moves on. There is no bad feelings or negative repercussions. As a designer and an artist, I can't tell you how much that means to me. In this economy it is difficult at best to find someone willing to take chances. The way he looks at it though is if we don't try we don't know. To him it is worth the advertising space he is contributing to see. It is one of the many, many reasons I am so loyal to this one publishing company.
> 
> This was an incredible experience for me. I also have many bouts with lacking self-confidence, as you know. I don't think that is always a bad thing because it keeps me working at my very best, but it can cripple me at times when I know I should stand up for myself. But each time that I am successful when I do stand up for what I believe in and not let myself be a push over, it strengthens me for the next time. Diversifying myself also helps, as I said yesterday. If this were all I had going, I don't know if I would have been able to bring myself to risk losing it. But by having it just a piece of the entire picture, the risk to my overall business was lessened and I was able to do what I felt was right.
> 
> In speaking with Robert after all was said and done, I have come to the conclusion that I wasn't really mad about the project, I just felt hurt because something that I put so much importance in was (I felt) treated as an afterthought. Little did I know the turmoil that was going on at that magazine. It was much bigger than my little project. In the end, they showed me that it DID matter to them - very much - and knowing that it was very easy for me to make a compromise. After all, I am a reasonable girl. Being validated like that was probably the best payoff I could have received.
> 
> I hope all of you with your own businesses or those of you who are considering marketing your creations remember this story. You have to believe in yourself in order to expect others to do so. People will only give you the amount of respect you demand. "Demand" sounds like a strong word, but it doesn't have to be acted upon in a negative way. If you treat people with respect and ethically, the right people will recognize that and return the favor. The others don't matter anyway.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be working to get the instructions for all these pieces together. I guess we switched gears again! I don't consider working like this a negative. It is quite exciting and keeps me fresh and on my toes and my work is never boring as you see. I will still keep on presenting the pond figures piece by piece in my other blog and here too, as I think it is fun t do it that way.
> 
> Again, I am grateful too for all the friends here on LJ's who encourage me and help give me the confidence I need to make these types of decisions. Your support is really as they say "priceless".
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you all make beautiful, wonderful creations today!


Good for you Sheila. I'm glad all turned out well. While I will take your lesson to heart, I've already had similar experiences. I've had times when I "went along to get along" with bad results. I thought I was doing the right thing by keeping my mouth shut, but in the end I just got dumped on and others took credit for my work and I got nothing. Then there have been times that I just said enough is enough and plainly said hell no. I stood up for myself and in the end, I came out not only with more repsect from others, but a whole lot more self respect too.
Another problem I have is this. I don't mind suggestions from anyone, about any part of my work. I have had the problem though, especially from close family and friends, who seem to think that it's ok to criticize my work too the point that they say I should just scrap a project that I'm proud of and start all over with ideas that they have. I've finally came up with an answer to that one too. I just tell them that if they'd like, I can order them a set of whatever patterns I'm using and they can do it themselves. I'll be glad to hold my version of the project back until they have a chance to create and start selling their's. I haven't had any takers on that yet. 
I'm happy though that this new editor may be coming around. I don't know just how new he is, but I do know I've been seeing your work for a long time. You are definately NOT new to this game. One of the first sources of patterns I used when I started scrolling was Creative Woodworking and Crafts. It's funny though. I happened to be sitting here looking at my latest issues of that magazine one day when the mail came in. It came just as I had finished reading about you on the interrnet. It took me a minute to realize that you and the designer in that magazine were one and the same.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Exhilarating Day*
> 
> I really don't like drama. I guess I have had enough of it in my life to last my entire lifetime. There are people who thrive on it I know, but I don't think I am one of them. I get really nervous and queasy when there is confrontation. I guess that is why I like writing so much. I can express myself without worrying about being bullied or cut off. In general, I think I am not an aggressive person. On paper, I am pretty good at standing up for myself and all but in real life I can be quite a marshmallow. Sometimes however, a little drama could be a good thing.
> 
> When owning and running your own business, I am finding out that there are times when you have to stand up for yourself and not let others take advantage of you. That may sound easy, but it can be quite difficult for a non-confrontational person such as myself. I have been doing this a long time though, and I believe after years of self-doubt and allowing others to take advantage of me because of my lack of confidence I have finally reached a point where I realize that in order to make my business successful I need to believe in myself enough to not allow that to happen. After all, if you don't believe in yourself and your own success, why should anyone else?
> 
> It isn't with arrogance or self-importance that I am saying this. It is more with self-respect. I find as I get older that there is a fine line between what people perceive as self-esteem and arrogance. Sometimes the same people who tell you that you need more self-confidence when you are struggling are the ones that think you are being arrogant when and if you finally do reach success. It can be very confusing.
> 
> With that said, I will get on with my story. Yesterday was a very significant day for me and my business. I will start off by saying that I never retracted a submission before. This was a first for me and a very difficult thing for me to do. I had mentioned the other day about how the other magazine had planned to divide up my skating pond set and that I just wasn't happy about it. They had it for seven months and didn't decide what to do with it. I think it will be a great project for scrollers and painters alike, and from the reaction I have received from both sectors, it will be a big seller.
> 
> I had also mentioned before that until something is published, I cannot sell or publish the pattern myself. Now since I designed this scene last January, I was certainly hoping that I would at least be able to sell part of it for this holiday season. If the magazine planned to present the pattern in several issues as originally promised, I planned to sell the pattern that way too. It would at least get people interested and started and I would sell it as four or five packets. But I was told the other day that with the new editors, they decided to spatter the pieces in the margins of the other featured projects in the magazine and all the instructions would be presented at once on the back end of the magazine.
> 
> I thought it deserved better than that. This project was too close to my heart to allow it to be shown that way, as an afterthought. As the months passed by and I hadn't heard from the magazine, I knew something was not right, so I already went to 'plan B' in my mind. I decided that I would publish it in one pattern, as a kind of small booklet. The price would be slightly more than my usual patterns, but they would get instructions for all 25 pieces and I would also offer corresponding kits of the pre-cut figures for the not woodworkers. This would make it accessible to both woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> The other day I spoke with Robert, my editor (of the woodworking magazine) about it and he asked me to send photos of the finished scene for him to see. He love it and offered to promote it in both their painting magazines, their general craft magazine and also our woodworking magazine. Lately we have had some success with him wholesaling for me and I know he is trustworthy and I was thrilled he liked it so much to support it. He would put the ads in for no cost to me and he also would print and distribute the plans and kits and we would split the profit. How could I lose? Their two painting magazines are the top painting magazines in the industry and I think the painters would love a project like this.
> 
> So I wrote a letter to the editor of the other magazine, graciously withdrawing my submission. I felt I was gentle and professional. I didn't want her to feel guilty because after all, she lost her position as editor in chief and it had to be painful for her too. I explained that I understood that with change there are compromises, but I just didn't want my pieces to be compromised in that way and there were no hard feelings and I just wanted them back to do what I wanted to do with them. I figured that it didn't really matter to them much anyway because of how they intended on using them.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong!
> 
> I returned from the post office to a phone call from Robert, and he said all heck broke loose over there with the new editor. I guess he even talked to him himself and he was quite upset with me withdrawing the pieces. I guess the new editor is quite important in the design industry and he wanted to make this magazine (which is called Christmas 365 by the way) into a Martha Stewart-type decorating magazine for the holidays. Robert said he told the man that I could do just about anything in wood he wanted regarding wood and woodworking projects and how valuable an asset I was to his company and how he should consider me to work on every issue of their magazine. All he needed to do was to send me in a direction and I would be able to come up with something nice.
> 
> Robert told me that he told the new guy he would speak to me about allowing him to keep the designs for the issue. He said the issue hit the stands mid-November and I would still have some time to market the set for myself this year. I trust Robert with all my soul. We have worked together for over 13 years and he always is honest and works for a win/win/win philosophy where all parties benefit from the deals he makes. He said he would go back to the new editor if I wanted and be my 'agent' and I told him to go ahead. He even negotiated a much higher price for using the pieces than I would have imagined.
> 
> He said that the new guy really loved the set and was extremely upset (not at me, but in general) at the thought of me pulling it. Robert also thought (and I agreed) that it would be very smart of me business wise to compromise on this issue and it would put me in great favor with the new regime over there. So I agreed.
> 
> I really won't be losing anything at all but perhaps a little time. After November when the magazine is out, I can go along accordingly with my plans with Robert to market this set. It actually buys me some time to find someone to produce the pieces for me. I am finding I may need them to be laser cut, as I first thought that any CNC could do it. I feel that it is a set that will sell all year around, as there are a lot of pieces and it will take time to create. It will be represented in now five different magazines - one holiday, one general crafting, two painting and my own woodworking one - all at no cost to me. If it sells, we all make money. If not, no harm done. I am also able to market it on my site and to my wholesalers as I wish.
> 
> That is one of the spectacular things about Robert. He is willing to try something new out. If things don't do so well, he moves on. There is no bad feelings or negative repercussions. As a designer and an artist, I can't tell you how much that means to me. In this economy it is difficult at best to find someone willing to take chances. The way he looks at it though is if we don't try we don't know. To him it is worth the advertising space he is contributing to see. It is one of the many, many reasons I am so loyal to this one publishing company.
> 
> This was an incredible experience for me. I also have many bouts with lacking self-confidence, as you know. I don't think that is always a bad thing because it keeps me working at my very best, but it can cripple me at times when I know I should stand up for myself. But each time that I am successful when I do stand up for what I believe in and not let myself be a push over, it strengthens me for the next time. Diversifying myself also helps, as I said yesterday. If this were all I had going, I don't know if I would have been able to bring myself to risk losing it. But by having it just a piece of the entire picture, the risk to my overall business was lessened and I was able to do what I felt was right.
> 
> In speaking with Robert after all was said and done, I have come to the conclusion that I wasn't really mad about the project, I just felt hurt because something that I put so much importance in was (I felt) treated as an afterthought. Little did I know the turmoil that was going on at that magazine. It was much bigger than my little project. In the end, they showed me that it DID matter to them - very much - and knowing that it was very easy for me to make a compromise. After all, I am a reasonable girl. Being validated like that was probably the best payoff I could have received.
> 
> I hope all of you with your own businesses or those of you who are considering marketing your creations remember this story. You have to believe in yourself in order to expect others to do so. People will only give you the amount of respect you demand. "Demand" sounds like a strong word, but it doesn't have to be acted upon in a negative way. If you treat people with respect and ethically, the right people will recognize that and return the favor. The others don't matter anyway.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be working to get the instructions for all these pieces together. I guess we switched gears again! I don't consider working like this a negative. It is quite exciting and keeps me fresh and on my toes and my work is never boring as you see. I will still keep on presenting the pond figures piece by piece in my other blog and here too, as I think it is fun t do it that way.
> 
> Again, I am grateful too for all the friends here on LJ's who encourage me and help give me the confidence I need to make these types of decisions. Your support is really as they say "priceless".
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you all make beautiful, wonderful creations today!


I kind of smile when I read your story William. My girlfriend and I made a 9ft stacked oak corner fireplace mantle one day in my home in the Chicago area. Our youngest kids were only 1 and 2 years old and winding at our feet the whole time. The mantle came out beautifully though and you could set a marble on it and it wouldn't roll because it was so level. Cari's dad was an engineer and our mentor. He taught us a lot about tools and actually was the first to introduce us to the scroll saw. When he came to 'inspect' our work, he said "All you need now is a 2×4". We didn't understand and asked him what for. He immediately replied "When people come over and try to find flaws and bend over to inspect it, you'll know what to do with it".

He was quite a character. 

Sheila
PS Here is a picture of it:


From The "Good Ole Days"


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Exhilarating Day*
> 
> I really don't like drama. I guess I have had enough of it in my life to last my entire lifetime. There are people who thrive on it I know, but I don't think I am one of them. I get really nervous and queasy when there is confrontation. I guess that is why I like writing so much. I can express myself without worrying about being bullied or cut off. In general, I think I am not an aggressive person. On paper, I am pretty good at standing up for myself and all but in real life I can be quite a marshmallow. Sometimes however, a little drama could be a good thing.
> 
> When owning and running your own business, I am finding out that there are times when you have to stand up for yourself and not let others take advantage of you. That may sound easy, but it can be quite difficult for a non-confrontational person such as myself. I have been doing this a long time though, and I believe after years of self-doubt and allowing others to take advantage of me because of my lack of confidence I have finally reached a point where I realize that in order to make my business successful I need to believe in myself enough to not allow that to happen. After all, if you don't believe in yourself and your own success, why should anyone else?
> 
> It isn't with arrogance or self-importance that I am saying this. It is more with self-respect. I find as I get older that there is a fine line between what people perceive as self-esteem and arrogance. Sometimes the same people who tell you that you need more self-confidence when you are struggling are the ones that think you are being arrogant when and if you finally do reach success. It can be very confusing.
> 
> With that said, I will get on with my story. Yesterday was a very significant day for me and my business. I will start off by saying that I never retracted a submission before. This was a first for me and a very difficult thing for me to do. I had mentioned the other day about how the other magazine had planned to divide up my skating pond set and that I just wasn't happy about it. They had it for seven months and didn't decide what to do with it. I think it will be a great project for scrollers and painters alike, and from the reaction I have received from both sectors, it will be a big seller.
> 
> I had also mentioned before that until something is published, I cannot sell or publish the pattern myself. Now since I designed this scene last January, I was certainly hoping that I would at least be able to sell part of it for this holiday season. If the magazine planned to present the pattern in several issues as originally promised, I planned to sell the pattern that way too. It would at least get people interested and started and I would sell it as four or five packets. But I was told the other day that with the new editors, they decided to spatter the pieces in the margins of the other featured projects in the magazine and all the instructions would be presented at once on the back end of the magazine.
> 
> I thought it deserved better than that. This project was too close to my heart to allow it to be shown that way, as an afterthought. As the months passed by and I hadn't heard from the magazine, I knew something was not right, so I already went to 'plan B' in my mind. I decided that I would publish it in one pattern, as a kind of small booklet. The price would be slightly more than my usual patterns, but they would get instructions for all 25 pieces and I would also offer corresponding kits of the pre-cut figures for the not woodworkers. This would make it accessible to both woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> The other day I spoke with Robert, my editor (of the woodworking magazine) about it and he asked me to send photos of the finished scene for him to see. He love it and offered to promote it in both their painting magazines, their general craft magazine and also our woodworking magazine. Lately we have had some success with him wholesaling for me and I know he is trustworthy and I was thrilled he liked it so much to support it. He would put the ads in for no cost to me and he also would print and distribute the plans and kits and we would split the profit. How could I lose? Their two painting magazines are the top painting magazines in the industry and I think the painters would love a project like this.
> 
> So I wrote a letter to the editor of the other magazine, graciously withdrawing my submission. I felt I was gentle and professional. I didn't want her to feel guilty because after all, she lost her position as editor in chief and it had to be painful for her too. I explained that I understood that with change there are compromises, but I just didn't want my pieces to be compromised in that way and there were no hard feelings and I just wanted them back to do what I wanted to do with them. I figured that it didn't really matter to them much anyway because of how they intended on using them.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong!
> 
> I returned from the post office to a phone call from Robert, and he said all heck broke loose over there with the new editor. I guess he even talked to him himself and he was quite upset with me withdrawing the pieces. I guess the new editor is quite important in the design industry and he wanted to make this magazine (which is called Christmas 365 by the way) into a Martha Stewart-type decorating magazine for the holidays. Robert said he told the man that I could do just about anything in wood he wanted regarding wood and woodworking projects and how valuable an asset I was to his company and how he should consider me to work on every issue of their magazine. All he needed to do was to send me in a direction and I would be able to come up with something nice.
> 
> Robert told me that he told the new guy he would speak to me about allowing him to keep the designs for the issue. He said the issue hit the stands mid-November and I would still have some time to market the set for myself this year. I trust Robert with all my soul. We have worked together for over 13 years and he always is honest and works for a win/win/win philosophy where all parties benefit from the deals he makes. He said he would go back to the new editor if I wanted and be my 'agent' and I told him to go ahead. He even negotiated a much higher price for using the pieces than I would have imagined.
> 
> He said that the new guy really loved the set and was extremely upset (not at me, but in general) at the thought of me pulling it. Robert also thought (and I agreed) that it would be very smart of me business wise to compromise on this issue and it would put me in great favor with the new regime over there. So I agreed.
> 
> I really won't be losing anything at all but perhaps a little time. After November when the magazine is out, I can go along accordingly with my plans with Robert to market this set. It actually buys me some time to find someone to produce the pieces for me. I am finding I may need them to be laser cut, as I first thought that any CNC could do it. I feel that it is a set that will sell all year around, as there are a lot of pieces and it will take time to create. It will be represented in now five different magazines - one holiday, one general crafting, two painting and my own woodworking one - all at no cost to me. If it sells, we all make money. If not, no harm done. I am also able to market it on my site and to my wholesalers as I wish.
> 
> That is one of the spectacular things about Robert. He is willing to try something new out. If things don't do so well, he moves on. There is no bad feelings or negative repercussions. As a designer and an artist, I can't tell you how much that means to me. In this economy it is difficult at best to find someone willing to take chances. The way he looks at it though is if we don't try we don't know. To him it is worth the advertising space he is contributing to see. It is one of the many, many reasons I am so loyal to this one publishing company.
> 
> This was an incredible experience for me. I also have many bouts with lacking self-confidence, as you know. I don't think that is always a bad thing because it keeps me working at my very best, but it can cripple me at times when I know I should stand up for myself. But each time that I am successful when I do stand up for what I believe in and not let myself be a push over, it strengthens me for the next time. Diversifying myself also helps, as I said yesterday. If this were all I had going, I don't know if I would have been able to bring myself to risk losing it. But by having it just a piece of the entire picture, the risk to my overall business was lessened and I was able to do what I felt was right.
> 
> In speaking with Robert after all was said and done, I have come to the conclusion that I wasn't really mad about the project, I just felt hurt because something that I put so much importance in was (I felt) treated as an afterthought. Little did I know the turmoil that was going on at that magazine. It was much bigger than my little project. In the end, they showed me that it DID matter to them - very much - and knowing that it was very easy for me to make a compromise. After all, I am a reasonable girl. Being validated like that was probably the best payoff I could have received.
> 
> I hope all of you with your own businesses or those of you who are considering marketing your creations remember this story. You have to believe in yourself in order to expect others to do so. People will only give you the amount of respect you demand. "Demand" sounds like a strong word, but it doesn't have to be acted upon in a negative way. If you treat people with respect and ethically, the right people will recognize that and return the favor. The others don't matter anyway.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be working to get the instructions for all these pieces together. I guess we switched gears again! I don't consider working like this a negative. It is quite exciting and keeps me fresh and on my toes and my work is never boring as you see. I will still keep on presenting the pond figures piece by piece in my other blog and here too, as I think it is fun t do it that way.
> 
> Again, I am grateful too for all the friends here on LJ's who encourage me and help give me the confidence I need to make these types of decisions. Your support is really as they say "priceless".
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you all make beautiful, wonderful creations today!


Hooray for you! Reading this article was a joy and knowing that you succeeded puffed out my chest and I said to myself "Bully for you"! Knowing and following a friend in their trials, frustration, successes and hard work puts pride in you knowing that your friend is doing all right and is on her way to bigger and better things. I am really proud of you and proud to call you one of my friends! Good luck or rather should I say "Go for it"?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Exhilarating Day*
> 
> I really don't like drama. I guess I have had enough of it in my life to last my entire lifetime. There are people who thrive on it I know, but I don't think I am one of them. I get really nervous and queasy when there is confrontation. I guess that is why I like writing so much. I can express myself without worrying about being bullied or cut off. In general, I think I am not an aggressive person. On paper, I am pretty good at standing up for myself and all but in real life I can be quite a marshmallow. Sometimes however, a little drama could be a good thing.
> 
> When owning and running your own business, I am finding out that there are times when you have to stand up for yourself and not let others take advantage of you. That may sound easy, but it can be quite difficult for a non-confrontational person such as myself. I have been doing this a long time though, and I believe after years of self-doubt and allowing others to take advantage of me because of my lack of confidence I have finally reached a point where I realize that in order to make my business successful I need to believe in myself enough to not allow that to happen. After all, if you don't believe in yourself and your own success, why should anyone else?
> 
> It isn't with arrogance or self-importance that I am saying this. It is more with self-respect. I find as I get older that there is a fine line between what people perceive as self-esteem and arrogance. Sometimes the same people who tell you that you need more self-confidence when you are struggling are the ones that think you are being arrogant when and if you finally do reach success. It can be very confusing.
> 
> With that said, I will get on with my story. Yesterday was a very significant day for me and my business. I will start off by saying that I never retracted a submission before. This was a first for me and a very difficult thing for me to do. I had mentioned the other day about how the other magazine had planned to divide up my skating pond set and that I just wasn't happy about it. They had it for seven months and didn't decide what to do with it. I think it will be a great project for scrollers and painters alike, and from the reaction I have received from both sectors, it will be a big seller.
> 
> I had also mentioned before that until something is published, I cannot sell or publish the pattern myself. Now since I designed this scene last January, I was certainly hoping that I would at least be able to sell part of it for this holiday season. If the magazine planned to present the pattern in several issues as originally promised, I planned to sell the pattern that way too. It would at least get people interested and started and I would sell it as four or five packets. But I was told the other day that with the new editors, they decided to spatter the pieces in the margins of the other featured projects in the magazine and all the instructions would be presented at once on the back end of the magazine.
> 
> I thought it deserved better than that. This project was too close to my heart to allow it to be shown that way, as an afterthought. As the months passed by and I hadn't heard from the magazine, I knew something was not right, so I already went to 'plan B' in my mind. I decided that I would publish it in one pattern, as a kind of small booklet. The price would be slightly more than my usual patterns, but they would get instructions for all 25 pieces and I would also offer corresponding kits of the pre-cut figures for the not woodworkers. This would make it accessible to both woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> The other day I spoke with Robert, my editor (of the woodworking magazine) about it and he asked me to send photos of the finished scene for him to see. He love it and offered to promote it in both their painting magazines, their general craft magazine and also our woodworking magazine. Lately we have had some success with him wholesaling for me and I know he is trustworthy and I was thrilled he liked it so much to support it. He would put the ads in for no cost to me and he also would print and distribute the plans and kits and we would split the profit. How could I lose? Their two painting magazines are the top painting magazines in the industry and I think the painters would love a project like this.
> 
> So I wrote a letter to the editor of the other magazine, graciously withdrawing my submission. I felt I was gentle and professional. I didn't want her to feel guilty because after all, she lost her position as editor in chief and it had to be painful for her too. I explained that I understood that with change there are compromises, but I just didn't want my pieces to be compromised in that way and there were no hard feelings and I just wanted them back to do what I wanted to do with them. I figured that it didn't really matter to them much anyway because of how they intended on using them.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong!
> 
> I returned from the post office to a phone call from Robert, and he said all heck broke loose over there with the new editor. I guess he even talked to him himself and he was quite upset with me withdrawing the pieces. I guess the new editor is quite important in the design industry and he wanted to make this magazine (which is called Christmas 365 by the way) into a Martha Stewart-type decorating magazine for the holidays. Robert said he told the man that I could do just about anything in wood he wanted regarding wood and woodworking projects and how valuable an asset I was to his company and how he should consider me to work on every issue of their magazine. All he needed to do was to send me in a direction and I would be able to come up with something nice.
> 
> Robert told me that he told the new guy he would speak to me about allowing him to keep the designs for the issue. He said the issue hit the stands mid-November and I would still have some time to market the set for myself this year. I trust Robert with all my soul. We have worked together for over 13 years and he always is honest and works for a win/win/win philosophy where all parties benefit from the deals he makes. He said he would go back to the new editor if I wanted and be my 'agent' and I told him to go ahead. He even negotiated a much higher price for using the pieces than I would have imagined.
> 
> He said that the new guy really loved the set and was extremely upset (not at me, but in general) at the thought of me pulling it. Robert also thought (and I agreed) that it would be very smart of me business wise to compromise on this issue and it would put me in great favor with the new regime over there. So I agreed.
> 
> I really won't be losing anything at all but perhaps a little time. After November when the magazine is out, I can go along accordingly with my plans with Robert to market this set. It actually buys me some time to find someone to produce the pieces for me. I am finding I may need them to be laser cut, as I first thought that any CNC could do it. I feel that it is a set that will sell all year around, as there are a lot of pieces and it will take time to create. It will be represented in now five different magazines - one holiday, one general crafting, two painting and my own woodworking one - all at no cost to me. If it sells, we all make money. If not, no harm done. I am also able to market it on my site and to my wholesalers as I wish.
> 
> That is one of the spectacular things about Robert. He is willing to try something new out. If things don't do so well, he moves on. There is no bad feelings or negative repercussions. As a designer and an artist, I can't tell you how much that means to me. In this economy it is difficult at best to find someone willing to take chances. The way he looks at it though is if we don't try we don't know. To him it is worth the advertising space he is contributing to see. It is one of the many, many reasons I am so loyal to this one publishing company.
> 
> This was an incredible experience for me. I also have many bouts with lacking self-confidence, as you know. I don't think that is always a bad thing because it keeps me working at my very best, but it can cripple me at times when I know I should stand up for myself. But each time that I am successful when I do stand up for what I believe in and not let myself be a push over, it strengthens me for the next time. Diversifying myself also helps, as I said yesterday. If this were all I had going, I don't know if I would have been able to bring myself to risk losing it. But by having it just a piece of the entire picture, the risk to my overall business was lessened and I was able to do what I felt was right.
> 
> In speaking with Robert after all was said and done, I have come to the conclusion that I wasn't really mad about the project, I just felt hurt because something that I put so much importance in was (I felt) treated as an afterthought. Little did I know the turmoil that was going on at that magazine. It was much bigger than my little project. In the end, they showed me that it DID matter to them - very much - and knowing that it was very easy for me to make a compromise. After all, I am a reasonable girl. Being validated like that was probably the best payoff I could have received.
> 
> I hope all of you with your own businesses or those of you who are considering marketing your creations remember this story. You have to believe in yourself in order to expect others to do so. People will only give you the amount of respect you demand. "Demand" sounds like a strong word, but it doesn't have to be acted upon in a negative way. If you treat people with respect and ethically, the right people will recognize that and return the favor. The others don't matter anyway.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be working to get the instructions for all these pieces together. I guess we switched gears again! I don't consider working like this a negative. It is quite exciting and keeps me fresh and on my toes and my work is never boring as you see. I will still keep on presenting the pond figures piece by piece in my other blog and here too, as I think it is fun t do it that way.
> 
> Again, I am grateful too for all the friends here on LJ's who encourage me and help give me the confidence I need to make these types of decisions. Your support is really as they say "priceless".
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you all make beautiful, wonderful creations today!


Well, Sheila, I'm glad that's working out ok. Maybe it's a little bit different than what you expected but a little give and take is what makes it go around sometimes. I'm glad that I don't have to deal with marketing something. I'm in the engineering and maintenance end of things at the plant and some times I can work with the machinery problems a little better than with the people problems. Hope the holiday sales season works out good for you.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trying Out Some Corian*

After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.

I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.

One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.

I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.

Below is a picture of what she did with it:


From Newest Scroll Saw Work

She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.

My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.

I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.

I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.

I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.

So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)

Take care


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Out Some Corian*
> 
> After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.
> 
> I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.
> 
> One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.
> 
> I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.
> 
> Below is a picture of what she did with it:
> 
> 
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> 
> She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.
> 
> My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.
> 
> I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.
> 
> I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.
> 
> So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)
> 
> Take care


Sheila, I hope that you will wear a good mask when cutting and routing that material. Something tells me that it might be more hazardous than the sawdust. I've never used it before but it's just an educated guess.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Out Some Corian*
> 
> After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.
> 
> I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.
> 
> One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.
> 
> I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.
> 
> Below is a picture of what she did with it:
> 
> 
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> 
> She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.
> 
> My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.
> 
> I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.
> 
> I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.
> 
> So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)
> 
> Take care


You bet I will! I could tell with the small cut I made that it was not a 'lung-friendly' composite. I figure it is best to be on the safe side.

Sheila


----------



## SPalm

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Out Some Corian*
> 
> After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.
> 
> I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.
> 
> One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.
> 
> I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.
> 
> Below is a picture of what she did with it:
> 
> 
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> 
> She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.
> 
> My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.
> 
> I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.
> 
> I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.
> 
> So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)
> 
> Take care


I bought a box of Corian sink cutouts on Ebay for pretty cheap a few years ago. It was a inexpensive way to play with it. It also works fine for making jigs and stuff.

Yes you can route it, but sharp carbide bits were needed. I am surprised that a scroll saw could cut it so well. I need to try that. Her box is beautiful.

It smells bad when cut, or at least it did for me. So be forewarned.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Out Some Corian*
> 
> After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.
> 
> I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.
> 
> One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.
> 
> I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.
> 
> Below is a picture of what she did with it:
> 
> 
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> 
> She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.
> 
> My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.
> 
> I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.
> 
> I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.
> 
> So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)
> 
> Take care


I know, Steve. I didn't like the smell at all either. Just in the 2 inch cut I made. Yuckky! I will put a dab of Chanel on the outside of my dust mask if I can still smell it while cutting! (Just kidding!)

Wow - what a find to get that box! I liked how Janice had it so thin on hers. Mine are a bit thicker. I am only going to cut one circle of it for now for the project I am working on. I wanted to see how it worked. I guess I would work more with it if it were more available to me, but business wise it isn't good for me to design with something so hard for people to get (and expensive). So for now it will just stretch my creative wings a little and I will know what it is like to work with.

I have a good router bit and I hope it doesn't kill it though. It will be an adventure to find out!

Sheila


----------



## SPalm

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Out Some Corian*
> 
> After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.
> 
> I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.
> 
> One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.
> 
> I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.
> 
> Below is a picture of what she did with it:
> 
> 
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> 
> She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.
> 
> My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.
> 
> I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.
> 
> I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.
> 
> So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)
> 
> Take care


I just checked on Ebay. If you search "Corian sink cutout" you will find someone that will sell you a box of seven of them for either 7 or 10 dollars. Plus $14.70 shipping. 1/2 inch thick. So it is readily available, but is thicker that her box. And some of them are ugly colors 

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Out Some Corian*
> 
> After all the excitement of the previous day, yesterday brought with it a welcome calm. I took advantage of the general quite of the day and I did some major house cleaning and organizing. There is something about having neat and organized surroundings that provides comfort and peace in my life. I sent the next project off to the magazine. There are two projects there already there awaiting their publication along with a couple of articles, but the editors are already finished with them for the most part and they are awaiting the next project anxiously. I believe we are beginning to start having to work on the Spring themes already, and here Autumn has just arrived. I guess that thinking in such a time warp has just become a way of life with me.
> 
> I have a fun idea for a project that I think I will be offering to the magazine next. It involves the use of Corian. On out previous trip to Halifax, I stopped in a custom kitchen shop to see if they have any drop offs or small pieces of Corian that I could use. The gentleman was quite nice and offered up a couple of pieces that were in the back. He did tell me however that they seldom had even small pieces available and if I were to purchase pieces, they would run about 25 cents a square inch. I was very grateful he had the two pieces he gave me, and when I offered to pay for them, he wouldn't accept any money. How nice he was.
> 
> One of the pieces was a tan, marbled piece which I would have loved to incorporate into my project but it was just a bit too small for what I needed. The other piece was an off white piece that would also do nicely. I would just have to be careful not to screw it up, as I would only have one shot.
> 
> I have never worked with Corian before, but I have a friend in Tennessee who is not only an incredible wood turner but also works extensively with scrollsawing it Corian. I have not needed to ask her anything yet, but it is comforting to know that she is my 'go to' girl on this. She recently had a project featured in our magazine where she made a beautiful fretwork box using it.
> 
> Below is a picture of what she did with it:
> 
> 
> From Newest Scroll Saw Work
> 
> She is quite an artist and I love to see the beautiful creations she comes up with. her turnings are also absolutely beautiful. I am sure if I have any trouble with things, I can ask her and she will help.
> 
> My intentions for using the Corian are much simpler than this however. I find that it will be best for me to just get my feet wet and test the water before I use it in more complex applications. It will just be a small accent piece on something of a larger scope.
> 
> I test cut a little corner of it using the recommended blade and it seemed to do fine. Although there was a bit more dust than I was used to, it seemed to behave fairly well and I was able to follow my line closely. I hear that the blade life will be much shorter and I will have to be aware of that and allow the saw itself to do the work and not force things. I believe that patience will be the key to getting this done properly.
> 
> I also understand that Corian routs like wood and I would like to try that process too in creating the project. It will be a fun learning experience for me as I see how this material performs for me. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I will be working on the written instructions for my skating pond again today. I finished the instructions for the stars yesterday and they are with my proofreader so they should be ready to go soon. I also base-coated the next pieces of the pond figures so I will be getting those finished up today. I always feel that it is a special treat when I can spend at least part of the day painting.
> 
> So all in all it appears it will be a good day - "barring all disasters". (I love that saying and it makes me smile every time I use it because it seems to invite trouble!) Hopefully though, things will go according to plan. I hope you all have a great day too. (If any of you have had any experience with Corian, I would love to hear them.)
> 
> Take care


I just checked Steve and there is nothing here in Canada or that ships here (at least on Ebay) That is poopie! I should really look at the kitchen places here in Canada if things go well and I want to get more. At least my US customers will be able to find it though. Thanks for the idea!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*

Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.

The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.

We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.

We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.

Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.

Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.

Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.

When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!

Our Mantle:


From The "Good Ole Days"

Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.

About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.

I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


I'm sorry about the loss of your friend, Cari; but look at the wonderful memories that you have of her. God has a way of healing a loss with time and always helps us find strength in what remains behind.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


Same here, I am sorry for Cari… Sure she is very proud of you. The days you spent with her made her way easy and no hardships what so ever.. Let it be that she lives in you in memories.. Prayers for her.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


Thanks to both of you. The memories I have are all good ones. I guess I was just feeling a bit sentimental this morning thinking about things. They will always be a big part of me. Thanks for letting me express this. 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


Sheila,

Even though I don't believe in a heaven or hell, you allow her to live on through your memories, and now ours. You should feel proud of yourself for telling her story to us all.

Thank you.

-bob


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


this was a wonderful post sheila…awe yes…friends…you had a wonderful friend…and your memories are sweet and bring you joy and happiness…i loved reading this and can feel the love you have for her…and how it enriched your life…....thanks for sharing this with us…bob


----------



## Jim Jakosh

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


Hi sheila,
I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. I lost my best friend of 60 years a few years back and I know how it feels. You have my deepest sympathy. Thanks for sharing this story and keeping the memory of Cari in the work you shared. Working together joins friends better than anything else, I think. Do you have a picture of the both of you together that you could add to this blog?...........Jim


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


I don't have a lot of pictures of the two of us together, because either she or I were usually the ones taking them. This was a rare moment when we were sitting down for a second at one of the kid's parties. It was a more than a couple of years ago! 

Thanks Jim! !
From The "Good Ole Days"
(Me and Cari)!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Beginnings in Woodworking*
> 
> Another week is coming to an end. It is amazing to me that during these busy times just how quickly that seems to happen. I read many posts on my facebook and all around about school beginning and mothers putting their children on the school bus to begin the new year at school. Those days are long past for me, as my children are both grown, but I have many fond memories of that time in my life.
> 
> The other day when I posted the picture of the fireplace mantle that my friend Cari and I built for my house made me start thinking of that time. Our young ones were toddlers and our older children were in elementary school and each morning in the autumn we would take the wagon or bikes or strollers for the little ones and walk the older boys to school together. It was usually cool in the morning and we needed to wear jackets and sweaters, even though we knew by noon it would be warm and sunny.
> 
> We would arrive home and go to either Cari's house or mine (we lived only a couple of houses down from each other) and one of us would always have a nice pot of coffee and some sort of sweets were an absolute necessity. After our morning snack and planning our day, the two young ones (her boy Steve and my Danielle) would play together while Cari and I would either scroll saw or paint or do some other type of woodworking.
> 
> We each had a small 'shop' in our garage. Cari had a side wing built onto hers for her shop, as she had a few more tools than I did. We did what most would call 'light woodworking' - mainly scroll sawing and routing with some use of a table saw. We didn't build intricate boxes or exquisite cutting boards, but we mainly cut out pins to paint and crafts and birdhouses and things that we could paint and sell to the other moms at the school or to the nurses at the local hospital.
> 
> Cari was also a cardiac nurse, and worked a couple of shifts a week. The other nurses sure loved the hand made stuff and were some of our best customers. Before I had even met Cari I had known many other nurses at the large hospital nearby and they were great customers from the get go. They actually made me decide to start a 'business' as I had made one thing for a friend to give to her sick sister and she brought it to the hospital to give her and a group of nurses saw it and they all wanted one. I guess you would call that the beginning of my 'career'.
> 
> Cari was creative too, and it was she and her father who introduced me to the scroll saw in the first place. Her dad was an engineer and very exacting. He believed in showing you how to do it and then letting you do things on your own. He remained available if you needed help, but like Bernie, he felt that the best teacher was experience. He loved to see us working and did all he could to support us and teach us many different skills.
> 
> Seeing that picture of that mantle we built brought back so many memories of those times in my life. Cari and I built that mantle in one day, with the kids playing underfoot. We had the miter saw on the driveway and there were kids buzzing back and forth and I remember checking and measuring over and over to make sure we got the cuts right. We used to kid and say "No man could do this". The one piece of oak crown molding we used cost over $70 I remember, and the fireplace was angled on the wall. We had one shot to make the cut right and if we messed it, it would mean the piece of wood would be useless to us. That was the last piece we cut for the day and I remember the sun was beginning to set and we were losing our light in the driveway. We contemplated waiting until the next day, but we were anxious to see the project finished. We cut the wood and it fit darn near perfectly. You could barely fit a piece of paper between the wood and the wall.
> 
> When the project was finished, you could place a marble on it and it wouldn't roll. It was a pretty good job for two women with kids winding. Even the men were impressed. I think for me it was the beginning of wanting to do bigger and better things. It was so fun and satisfying!
> 
> Our Mantle:
> 
> 
> From The "Good Ole Days"
> 
> Cari and I remained close for over ten years. We watched our children grow up together, spent holidays together and spent almost every day together laughing, creating and even crying. Then there came a time when I had to move and we kind of lost touch and our lives went in different directions. I find that life is like that. I have learned to appreciate each good day for what it is because as I said in the beginning when I started writing this blog, the only thing you can be certain of in our lives is change. We remained friends although not on a daily basis, as I lived too far to see her every day. Little by little we drifted apart, as even good friends sometimes do.
> 
> About two years ago, Cari passed away from cancer. She had had a bout with it previously when I was still in her life, and she used to spend the weeks after her chemo in my little apartment with me to get away from things and recover. She had gone through both chemo and radiation when we were still close and after five years of being clear, was considered 'cancer free'. However, her husband told me that it had come back after I had moved here to Canada and it took her very quickly. I had seen her a couple of times when I returned there for visits, but she had never mentioned it to me. He said she wanted it that way.
> 
> I think about Cari a lot - especially in these fall days when I hear stories of kids and school and the air is cool in the morning as it is now. In retrieving that picture, it was in a box I have of hundreds of pictures from that time in my life that I spent with Cari. There are pictures of kids and parties we had and projects and I found myself sifting through it and smiling and remembering. I hope that some way and some how she knows that I have achieved some success in what started with what I learned from her and her dad. I also hope she knows that she does live on through me and my memories of our friendship and what we learned together. I hope she is proud.


I have read a lot of good essays written on the subject of friendship. Many of them were quite touching and I truly value a real friend. I am glad that you were blessed with such a friend. I have no doubt that you have had and still have many others. I am glad in my heart that you had such a friend.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Passing Another Milestone*

Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.

My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.

When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.

However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".

My DecoArt Palette:


From Miscellaneous

These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.

When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.

I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!

For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.

But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.

Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.

So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.

Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:


From Miscellaneous

I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.

Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.

I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Scrollgirl,
Congratulations on your 100th post. I'm having difficulty keeping up with reading them all. Very informative though.
Jack


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Wow, Jack! I just realized that it was my 100th. That IS a milestone, isn't it? I am glad you like them and I will continue to write as long as you guys want me to. I can't tell you how much you all mean to me. I truly consider so many of you my friends and appreciate your comments and support and friendship. It is always a bright part of my day when I am here on LJ's and I really value the people that I have met and the things I have learned talking with you and seeing what beautiful work and inspiring work you all do. Here's to the next 100!

 <- annoying smilie!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Congrats on the 100th blog!! I read your post every morning. I find the behind the scenes of pattern development very cool. Keep up the great work!
MrsN


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


congrat´s Sheila thats a big milestone maybee not so much for you 
but for me it has and has been a pleasure all the way , not that I understand it all
but it has been the dot. over the i in the learning curve since I joyned L J
even thow your great blogs  is little too long for me to overwiew in one session
I have loved every minut with the dictionary.

cheers to the next 1000

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I enjoyed seeing the palette. It amazes me that with everything else you do that you actually have time for painting. I think that's why I hate painting so much. I just don't ever seem to find the time for it. If I paint anything besides just a single solid shade, then I start wanting to dig in for the long haul and do little details. Then I will wind up taking longer to paint a project than it took me to build it. You seem to turn out these painted projects effortlessly though. The details I've notice on some of your projects would take me way too much time to achieve. I'd rather take that time to cut intricate designs. I guess that's why I've told people in the past that I'm a scroller but I aint no painter.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila, I enjoy reading your posts and articles and I read them daily and even come back to read comments. My wife has gotten interested in scroll sawing from seeing your patterns. I am lucky in that she also is a very good painter and does the painting for me. I'll be posting a couple of her works to give you an idea of her skills. She does acrylic, water colors and oils but not so much oils(takes too long to dry).

What is the best all round kind of blade to use? I like the 5R blades and the 2R but my wife is not as comfortable with them as I am. She is breaking a lot of blades. I sort of think it is because she tends to take her foot off the pedal when she is turning her piece. It doesn't happen every time but often enough. A tips you can offer for her? (other than keep cutting and get more experience)

Still waiting for the patterns.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thanks so much to all of you. You really know how to make a girl feel humble. I am glad that I inspire you Knucklenut because you also inspire me. There are some days when I wonder what I will write about and I ramble on, but people have told me that they like reading what I write, so on I go. It also helps me to organize my day and thinking and gets me moving in the morning in a positive direction. I like you all to see the different aspects of designing and it is good to share the good and the bad with my friends here.

Dennis, I appreciate your taking the trouble to translate my posts every day and I value your input a lot. You make me want to try harder and do better and you are great at cheering me on when I am feeling low. You are a good friend.

And William, it has also been great to see all of your talents and the wonderful work you do. I also enjoy reading your blogs and seeing what you are up to. It is good to share with others who share our passions.

As far as the painting goes, I just love it too. I haven't had time to do the really nice stuff like I have in my Gallery on my site lately, but I feel the urge to do painting like that returning. I went through some difficult times before, as I had said, and I felt it robbed me of being able to create in that way. The past year and a half I have really worked to get my business back in shape and I am finally starting to see that happen. I hope that it continues. I think then when I am more secure with that, I will allow myself the time and luxury to do some more wildlife painting. It is still a bit off, but closer each day.

The stories you share and the projects you show all motivate me to work harder and do better. I can honestly say that I have a good life and am at peace with things. That is a great place to be. Hearing that you read every morning MrsN makes me want to write each morning. I think we are all here to support each other and that is great.

Thanks to you all for your support and friendship. I couldn't have found a better group of people. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Passing Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day. It seemed that every minute I was busy but it was one of those days where at the end of it I looked at what I physically accomplished and it didn't seem that it should have been so hard to do. I think some projects are like that though. They take much more out of us then we realize.
> 
> My main accomplishment was getting the written instructions of the Skating Pond done and to the Assistant Editor (who is the woman who used to be the Editor) of the Christmas 365 magazine. We had communicated since the other day and she was very happy that I was keeping the project in the magazine, but she requested the written instructions as soon as possible. When I told her that I would have them by Friday, she was glad because she said she could work on them over the weekend. So it was time for me to stay focused and get them done.
> 
> When I paint a new project, I keep a little notebook to jot down the colors that I am using as I go. The brand of paint I use (DecoArt) has over 250 colors available and it is easy to go on a rampage and use 100 colors on a project. If I were doing one of my own paintings, like my Cheetah that is on my site, I wouldn't really be concerned with how many different paints I used. I love using acrylics and use them for many of my 'fine art' type of paintings because I am familiar with them and can get them to perform like oils without the odor or mess.
> 
> However, one thing that I don't like doing with them is mixing them to achieve a certain color. They dry very quickly and it is near impossible to achieve the identical color back to back when you are mixing. You are probably wondering why anyone with a palette of over 250 colors would want more colors, but you would be surprised how many times when doing delicate shading or highlighting that you feel you need a color that isn't there. All I can say is that it is like the question of "do we ever have enough wood?" You can replace it with " do we ever have enough colors?" and most artists will also answer with a resounding "no".
> 
> My DecoArt Palette:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> These are all their Americana Acrylics. I keep them all in a bench in the living room for easy access. The missing colors are the ones I am using now, as they fill it up pretty much. It is easy to see how one could just keep grabbing colors at will, without regard as to how many different ones will be used.
> 
> When I design a project for a pattern packet or for the magazine, I try to remember that others may not have all the colors in the palette as I do and I do try to overlap colors when possible. Now keep in mind, that I don't compromise the design at all by doing this. It is just a matter of if I need a red and there are two or three reds that are close in color that would work, I would lean to the one I may have already used and continue with that instead of introducing a new and very similar color. To me it is just regarding the painter who may want to do the project.
> 
> I remember when I first started painting out of books, I would go to Michael's or sometimes several of the craft supply stores with my list of paints in hand to get the paint colors I needed for a particular project. Typically there would be one or two colors that the store didn't carry and it would initiate what I would call "A Quest" where I would hit every paint store in the south suburbs of Chicago looking for that color. More than a few times, after searching and finally finding the coveted color, I would go home and paint the design only to find that the elusive color would only be used to highlight a cheek or paint in a tiny button. How frustrating when I thought back on the hours of hunting for it!
> 
> For that reason, I also have taken to offering color swatches on my pattern packets. For the swatches, I smear a small drop of the color and name it right on the pattern so people can see what it looks like and the relation to the other colors (ie - if it is a slightly darker red than the previous base coat). This way if they already have something close, it will save them the time and money of trying to get a color that they don't have.
> 
> But for the magazine and doing an article such as this, I needed to be dead-on. After all, part of what makes the magazine work is the advertising from the paint and brush companies and they also will pay a small endorsement fee for published articles to us designers for using their products.
> 
> Many designers use several brands of both paint and brushes and switch back and forth from article to article. For those of you who know me well enough through this blog however, you can guess that I stick to one brand for each. I have my reasons and I will talk about that another time perhaps.
> 
> So the instructions came to ten written pages, without the corresponding pictures or the paint list. That was a lot of technical writing even for me. I was planning on painting last night, but I finally sat down to do so and it was already 9:30 pm. I was tired and just felt like reading for a bit and calling it a night. I curled up with one of my three favorite cats "Richard" and read through some new books I received on Wednesday until I fell asleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of Richard in his Happy Place:
> 
> 
> From Miscellaneous
> 
> I think for today and tomorrow I am going to take it a bit easy. I think I passed a good milestone yesterday. Writing the instructions for the skaters and all this commotion regarding them has made me want to finish my set even more. I don't, however want to start in on it late at night when I am already tired from the day's events. I think I will spend the weekend working on it "at leisure". I want to make some more sticky buns, as the last batch is gone and also I have a birthday party today for a good friend that will be a fun and social event. I haven't been with people in a bit and am looking forward to some face-to-face visiting.
> 
> Robert (my wood magazine editor) loved the star ornaments and I am going to be designing a set for him that will be done in light wood and tinted like I tinted the candle trays with red, white and blue coloring. This set of stars will be patriotic for those who haven't already guessed and will be great for our Spring or Summer issues of the magazine. But I will get to that Monday.
> 
> I also have new candle trays to do for Halloween that I need to get done by the end of September. But a break is in order for now. I want to do what I want to do and have some fun.  Keeping that balance is what will keep me fresh and from burning out.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I just saw the comment from Bearpie:

I use the 5R, 2R and 2/0R Olson blades most. I like the Olson brand the best because it really has the best control and doesn't wander.

As far as the blade breaking - Is she letting the saw do the cutting? Sometimes people tend to push a little too hard and then blades break more often. You may be right with her pulling her foot off of the switch at the corners. If she is going too slow and twisting the wood to turn, it could very well cause breaking. I let up the pressure when turning. I think one of the most important things in learning to saw accurately is to pivot without going forward. You need to know how to control the amount of pressure you are using in feeding the wood through and that probably comes from more time on the saw and more confidence.

On my good sawing days, I am relaxed and can pivot pretty much in place and really stay on the line. You get kind of into a rhythm and you don't even think about it much. I don't have a foot pedal so my speed stays the same unless I manually adjust it while sawing. I could see how letting up on the foot pedal could possibly make the saw slow down at an inappropriate time. I don't know if that is what she is doing, but it may be contributing to it. I guess just practice and confidence will help that. With a teacher like you, she should be on the right track soon. 

I will contact you about the patterns by tomorrow. I was on the phone until 10:15 tonight about the site update as they are making things a bit more complicated than I wanted and I haven't been able to put new things there. I will probably just send them to you and we can square up later.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Seeing Others Blossom*

Again, I want to thank you all for the nice comments and private messages regarding my 100th blog post yesterday. I do enjoy talking to you every morning and although every day isn't filled with making woodworking projects, sometimes it is really nice to share a good story or talk about something totally unrelated. I am happy you all like to read about the other things too.

Today I have a good story to tell. I think it is a good story anyway, and it made me feel very happy.

A couple of weeks ago, I had a call from a man here in Nova Scotia. He lives up in a town near Sydney, which is clear at the northern end of the province. He was a retired shop teacher who was preparing to go back to teaching high school woodworking this semester. He had seen my little See Creature Eyeglass Holders in the issue of Creative Woodworks and had some questions regarding them and how they were made. He asked me if I thought they would be suitable for students to make them and I told him I thought they would be great. They did not require much scroll saw skill (there was no fretwork involved) and just had some light routing and basic painting on them. I thought they would be nice for a starter project for kids.

We talked about some of the other particulars regarding the project and that was that. I was happy that he was considering some of my projects for teaching his students.

Yesterday, he called me back to give me an update. He told me that although the kids had only been back in school a week, they absolutely loved the See Creature projects he had chosen. He said that they were enthusiastic and excited and it looked like it would really be a winner. He said several times how things had changed over the years with kids and how difficult it was to get them involved in things and he was really happy at their response to this project. I could tell from his tone that he was also excited about the upcoming year of teaching.

We talked about a few other patterns that I have on my site and discussed which ones would be suitable to teach in the class and he said he was going to bring the kids to my site so they could help pick out projects themselves and see the other things that they could do with the scroll saw. Our conversation lasted about half an hour.

When I hung up the phone, I really felt great. I think I am as excited as he was that something that I designed got such a positive response. On one of the other forums that I read (Steve Good's) a man posted pictures of his young daughter sitting at the scroll saw and working on her first piece. She was about 12 years old and seemed to be doing a beautiful job. This was also a great thing to see.

With all the electronic games and other things around, it is not so common to see teens and young adults taking time to learn scroll sawing or woodworking in general. I think it is wonderful to see and hear about others who expose these young people to these new skills and share their time and knowledge with them. One of the best feelings I have is when I feel as if I inspire someone to try something new and creative.

I also woke up to a notice that Bearpie had posted some of his wife Edith's paintings on LJ's here for us to see. He said she used to paint and kind of lost interest, but started painting again after doing some of my candle trays. I was so touched and thrilled when I saw the absolutely beautiful painting that she does. She is truly an artist in so many ways and it is just wonderful to see the two of them compliment each other as they do.

That, my friends, is what designing is all about for me. It is not only making things. It is teaching others to make them too and guiding them so they can create things that otherwise they may not feel they could. I look at each pattern that I make as a mini-lesson. Nothing makes me feel better then putting someone's feet on the path and watching them run on their own. If in a small way I have helped someone discover their own creativity and bring some bit of joy and sense of accomplishment into their lives, then I have done my job well. These stories mean more to me than any paycheck ever could.

I truly believe that we all have a great deal of untapped creativity inside ourselves, waiting to be released. Sometimes it starts slowly and just trickles out, but before long the flood gates open and we find ourselves longing to create more and more. The sense of satisfaction we get when we complete our projects does much for our own self-esteem. We all have experienced that wonderful sense of pride we get from creating. It is no wonder that the more we do the greater our desire to continue.

Today I will spend the day painting my skating pond figures. I had a wonderful time at my friends yesterday and had wonderful food (rappie pie - an Acadian classic) and great company. It is beautiful and sunny and crisp out and I think a fine day to take a nice hike in the woods. I will try to remember my camera, as I always seem to forget.

Thank you again so very much for all of your stories and encouragement. The stories just make me want to do more and do better. I am very fortunate to be a part of this community.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Others Blossom*
> 
> Again, I want to thank you all for the nice comments and private messages regarding my 100th blog post yesterday. I do enjoy talking to you every morning and although every day isn't filled with making woodworking projects, sometimes it is really nice to share a good story or talk about something totally unrelated. I am happy you all like to read about the other things too.
> 
> Today I have a good story to tell. I think it is a good story anyway, and it made me feel very happy.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had a call from a man here in Nova Scotia. He lives up in a town near Sydney, which is clear at the northern end of the province. He was a retired shop teacher who was preparing to go back to teaching high school woodworking this semester. He had seen my little See Creature Eyeglass Holders in the issue of Creative Woodworks and had some questions regarding them and how they were made. He asked me if I thought they would be suitable for students to make them and I told him I thought they would be great. They did not require much scroll saw skill (there was no fretwork involved) and just had some light routing and basic painting on them. I thought they would be nice for a starter project for kids.
> 
> We talked about some of the other particulars regarding the project and that was that. I was happy that he was considering some of my projects for teaching his students.
> 
> Yesterday, he called me back to give me an update. He told me that although the kids had only been back in school a week, they absolutely loved the See Creature projects he had chosen. He said that they were enthusiastic and excited and it looked like it would really be a winner. He said several times how things had changed over the years with kids and how difficult it was to get them involved in things and he was really happy at their response to this project. I could tell from his tone that he was also excited about the upcoming year of teaching.
> 
> We talked about a few other patterns that I have on my site and discussed which ones would be suitable to teach in the class and he said he was going to bring the kids to my site so they could help pick out projects themselves and see the other things that they could do with the scroll saw. Our conversation lasted about half an hour.
> 
> When I hung up the phone, I really felt great. I think I am as excited as he was that something that I designed got such a positive response. On one of the other forums that I read (Steve Good's) a man posted pictures of his young daughter sitting at the scroll saw and working on her first piece. She was about 12 years old and seemed to be doing a beautiful job. This was also a great thing to see.
> 
> With all the electronic games and other things around, it is not so common to see teens and young adults taking time to learn scroll sawing or woodworking in general. I think it is wonderful to see and hear about others who expose these young people to these new skills and share their time and knowledge with them. One of the best feelings I have is when I feel as if I inspire someone to try something new and creative.
> 
> I also woke up to a notice that Bearpie had posted some of his wife Edith's paintings on LJ's here for us to see. He said she used to paint and kind of lost interest, but started painting again after doing some of my candle trays. I was so touched and thrilled when I saw the absolutely beautiful painting that she does. She is truly an artist in so many ways and it is just wonderful to see the two of them compliment each other as they do.
> 
> That, my friends, is what designing is all about for me. It is not only making things. It is teaching others to make them too and guiding them so they can create things that otherwise they may not feel they could. I look at each pattern that I make as a mini-lesson. Nothing makes me feel better then putting someone's feet on the path and watching them run on their own. If in a small way I have helped someone discover their own creativity and bring some bit of joy and sense of accomplishment into their lives, then I have done my job well. These stories mean more to me than any paycheck ever could.
> 
> I truly believe that we all have a great deal of untapped creativity inside ourselves, waiting to be released. Sometimes it starts slowly and just trickles out, but before long the flood gates open and we find ourselves longing to create more and more. The sense of satisfaction we get when we complete our projects does much for our own self-esteem. We all have experienced that wonderful sense of pride we get from creating. It is no wonder that the more we do the greater our desire to continue.
> 
> Today I will spend the day painting my skating pond figures. I had a wonderful time at my friends yesterday and had wonderful food (rappie pie - an Acadian classic) and great company. It is beautiful and sunny and crisp out and I think a fine day to take a nice hike in the woods. I will try to remember my camera, as I always seem to forget.
> 
> Thank you again so very much for all of your stories and encouragement. The stories just make me want to do more and do better. I am very fortunate to be a part of this community.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


tank´s for the story about the children Sheila , it always bring smiles to hear a teacher have 
succes with children not only in the teaching/learning mode but allso in the connection with them
just a shame that they often don´t get what they needed to learn children the best skills.
even here in Denmark where the state says that our childrens brain is the only resurce we have,
we don´t have anything in the underground, they just ceep on cutting down on schools.

and yes you better have to remember the camera 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Others Blossom*
> 
> Again, I want to thank you all for the nice comments and private messages regarding my 100th blog post yesterday. I do enjoy talking to you every morning and although every day isn't filled with making woodworking projects, sometimes it is really nice to share a good story or talk about something totally unrelated. I am happy you all like to read about the other things too.
> 
> Today I have a good story to tell. I think it is a good story anyway, and it made me feel very happy.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had a call from a man here in Nova Scotia. He lives up in a town near Sydney, which is clear at the northern end of the province. He was a retired shop teacher who was preparing to go back to teaching high school woodworking this semester. He had seen my little See Creature Eyeglass Holders in the issue of Creative Woodworks and had some questions regarding them and how they were made. He asked me if I thought they would be suitable for students to make them and I told him I thought they would be great. They did not require much scroll saw skill (there was no fretwork involved) and just had some light routing and basic painting on them. I thought they would be nice for a starter project for kids.
> 
> We talked about some of the other particulars regarding the project and that was that. I was happy that he was considering some of my projects for teaching his students.
> 
> Yesterday, he called me back to give me an update. He told me that although the kids had only been back in school a week, they absolutely loved the See Creature projects he had chosen. He said that they were enthusiastic and excited and it looked like it would really be a winner. He said several times how things had changed over the years with kids and how difficult it was to get them involved in things and he was really happy at their response to this project. I could tell from his tone that he was also excited about the upcoming year of teaching.
> 
> We talked about a few other patterns that I have on my site and discussed which ones would be suitable to teach in the class and he said he was going to bring the kids to my site so they could help pick out projects themselves and see the other things that they could do with the scroll saw. Our conversation lasted about half an hour.
> 
> When I hung up the phone, I really felt great. I think I am as excited as he was that something that I designed got such a positive response. On one of the other forums that I read (Steve Good's) a man posted pictures of his young daughter sitting at the scroll saw and working on her first piece. She was about 12 years old and seemed to be doing a beautiful job. This was also a great thing to see.
> 
> With all the electronic games and other things around, it is not so common to see teens and young adults taking time to learn scroll sawing or woodworking in general. I think it is wonderful to see and hear about others who expose these young people to these new skills and share their time and knowledge with them. One of the best feelings I have is when I feel as if I inspire someone to try something new and creative.
> 
> I also woke up to a notice that Bearpie had posted some of his wife Edith's paintings on LJ's here for us to see. He said she used to paint and kind of lost interest, but started painting again after doing some of my candle trays. I was so touched and thrilled when I saw the absolutely beautiful painting that she does. She is truly an artist in so many ways and it is just wonderful to see the two of them compliment each other as they do.
> 
> That, my friends, is what designing is all about for me. It is not only making things. It is teaching others to make them too and guiding them so they can create things that otherwise they may not feel they could. I look at each pattern that I make as a mini-lesson. Nothing makes me feel better then putting someone's feet on the path and watching them run on their own. If in a small way I have helped someone discover their own creativity and bring some bit of joy and sense of accomplishment into their lives, then I have done my job well. These stories mean more to me than any paycheck ever could.
> 
> I truly believe that we all have a great deal of untapped creativity inside ourselves, waiting to be released. Sometimes it starts slowly and just trickles out, but before long the flood gates open and we find ourselves longing to create more and more. The sense of satisfaction we get when we complete our projects does much for our own self-esteem. We all have experienced that wonderful sense of pride we get from creating. It is no wonder that the more we do the greater our desire to continue.
> 
> Today I will spend the day painting my skating pond figures. I had a wonderful time at my friends yesterday and had wonderful food (rappie pie - an Acadian classic) and great company. It is beautiful and sunny and crisp out and I think a fine day to take a nice hike in the woods. I will try to remember my camera, as I always seem to forget.
> 
> Thank you again so very much for all of your stories and encouragement. The stories just make me want to do more and do better. I am very fortunate to be a part of this community.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


The children in the world are the future of woodworking. It doesn't matter how many books and videos are out there on the subject. Without those children seeing someone in there lives actually doing it, very few are ever going to have a desire to try it. My kids take interest in the craft from time to time. Then they lose interest. I truly belive though that later in life, after I'm dead and gone, at least a few of my boys will eventually turn back to it. With my health, I'm sure I'll go a lot sooner than my wife, barring some unfortunate accident or something. She knows that my kids get my tools. None are to be sold or given away. They'll need them when they decide to build something. 
My eleven year old already says he's going to be an artist with wood like daddy (his words, not mine).
I also have an idea you might pass on to the teacher friend there. If I remember the pattern you're referring to, another option may be for him to have the kids try and cut that on the bandsaw and the scrollsaw. Those could be cut on either saw, but I think it would be great for them to learn the difference in the saw by cutting the same thing on both of them. I guarantee there will be some that like the bandsaw because of the speed. Then there will be some that like the scroll saw because of the greater control you have over the wood at a slower speed. I often cut designs that were meant for a band saw on a scroll saw. For example, all my rocking toys, the only thing cut on the band saw are the rockers, and if my back would hold up to the stretch to hold them up while seeing my cut line, I'd do them on the scroll saw too. I think it's a good idea though for kids to learn that the most powerful tool isn't always the best tool for the job. Sometimes control over the piece being cut is more important.
Also, I do hope that he does evenyually introduce those kids to fretwork. Although, I know most of them won't have the patience for it at their age, if they at least have an introduction to it on a rather simple piece, some of them will come back to it later. A while back I seen a Dome Clock (Wildwood Designs, very detailed) done by an eleventh grade high school student. It was great to see that a boy that young took the time to create something that detailed. I highly doubt I could have done it when I was his age. I got much older before I gained anything resembling patience.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Others Blossom*
> 
> Again, I want to thank you all for the nice comments and private messages regarding my 100th blog post yesterday. I do enjoy talking to you every morning and although every day isn't filled with making woodworking projects, sometimes it is really nice to share a good story or talk about something totally unrelated. I am happy you all like to read about the other things too.
> 
> Today I have a good story to tell. I think it is a good story anyway, and it made me feel very happy.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had a call from a man here in Nova Scotia. He lives up in a town near Sydney, which is clear at the northern end of the province. He was a retired shop teacher who was preparing to go back to teaching high school woodworking this semester. He had seen my little See Creature Eyeglass Holders in the issue of Creative Woodworks and had some questions regarding them and how they were made. He asked me if I thought they would be suitable for students to make them and I told him I thought they would be great. They did not require much scroll saw skill (there was no fretwork involved) and just had some light routing and basic painting on them. I thought they would be nice for a starter project for kids.
> 
> We talked about some of the other particulars regarding the project and that was that. I was happy that he was considering some of my projects for teaching his students.
> 
> Yesterday, he called me back to give me an update. He told me that although the kids had only been back in school a week, they absolutely loved the See Creature projects he had chosen. He said that they were enthusiastic and excited and it looked like it would really be a winner. He said several times how things had changed over the years with kids and how difficult it was to get them involved in things and he was really happy at their response to this project. I could tell from his tone that he was also excited about the upcoming year of teaching.
> 
> We talked about a few other patterns that I have on my site and discussed which ones would be suitable to teach in the class and he said he was going to bring the kids to my site so they could help pick out projects themselves and see the other things that they could do with the scroll saw. Our conversation lasted about half an hour.
> 
> When I hung up the phone, I really felt great. I think I am as excited as he was that something that I designed got such a positive response. On one of the other forums that I read (Steve Good's) a man posted pictures of his young daughter sitting at the scroll saw and working on her first piece. She was about 12 years old and seemed to be doing a beautiful job. This was also a great thing to see.
> 
> With all the electronic games and other things around, it is not so common to see teens and young adults taking time to learn scroll sawing or woodworking in general. I think it is wonderful to see and hear about others who expose these young people to these new skills and share their time and knowledge with them. One of the best feelings I have is when I feel as if I inspire someone to try something new and creative.
> 
> I also woke up to a notice that Bearpie had posted some of his wife Edith's paintings on LJ's here for us to see. He said she used to paint and kind of lost interest, but started painting again after doing some of my candle trays. I was so touched and thrilled when I saw the absolutely beautiful painting that she does. She is truly an artist in so many ways and it is just wonderful to see the two of them compliment each other as they do.
> 
> That, my friends, is what designing is all about for me. It is not only making things. It is teaching others to make them too and guiding them so they can create things that otherwise they may not feel they could. I look at each pattern that I make as a mini-lesson. Nothing makes me feel better then putting someone's feet on the path and watching them run on their own. If in a small way I have helped someone discover their own creativity and bring some bit of joy and sense of accomplishment into their lives, then I have done my job well. These stories mean more to me than any paycheck ever could.
> 
> I truly believe that we all have a great deal of untapped creativity inside ourselves, waiting to be released. Sometimes it starts slowly and just trickles out, but before long the flood gates open and we find ourselves longing to create more and more. The sense of satisfaction we get when we complete our projects does much for our own self-esteem. We all have experienced that wonderful sense of pride we get from creating. It is no wonder that the more we do the greater our desire to continue.
> 
> Today I will spend the day painting my skating pond figures. I had a wonderful time at my friends yesterday and had wonderful food (rappie pie - an Acadian classic) and great company. It is beautiful and sunny and crisp out and I think a fine day to take a nice hike in the woods. I will try to remember my camera, as I always seem to forget.
> 
> Thank you again so very much for all of your stories and encouragement. The stories just make me want to do more and do better. I am very fortunate to be a part of this community.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


I'll bet you didn't know that I'm also a dancing teacher - and I do know what joy it is to see the kids come back to class after having practiced all week instead of watching TV. I love it when mothers tell me that their daughters do their reels down the super market aisles while shopping. The students keep me young and in tune with the things that pass me by as I while the hours alone in my shop.
You sound like you have a wonderful lifestyle where you live and are so up about life itself. Good on ya!


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Projects for the Week*

It's Monday and I can't wait to start the week. That's a great feeling. I have several new things that I want to get working on and I am really excited about getting them going and seeing them come to life.

Last week I showed my editor the star ornaments that I finished. He liked them a lot and I told him I could make a totally different set out of maple or another light wood and I would be able to use the paints I used on the candle holders and tint them red, white and blue for the summer issues. These would be similar, but I will change the designs a bit so they could easily be added to the other set. I think it will be an easy project, but still a lot of fun. I want to get right on that this morning.

I still also have several ideas for Halloween candle trays that I want to get done. With time going by so quickly, I want to ge them ready by the end of this month so that people have time to make them and display them for the Halloween season. I have been dying to use some of the pretty wood that I have here too for them so it will be extra fun to see how then come out when they are finished. They have been 'living in my head' for some time now and I just need to fit them in and get them done. I think they will be 'spooktacular'! (Sorry!)

The other project I really want to see get done is something similar to the candle trays, but a bit more functional and also kind of cute and cool. That's the one I want to use the Corian with. I am going to offer it to the magazine, but if they don't take it, I wouldn't mind. I don't know if it will appeal to everyone, but it will be interesting to see if it will or not. I guess there are some projects that I like to do like that. More for myself than anything. Sometimes it is those that are the most fun.

I did get the next figures done for my skating pond scene yesterday. I had a nice day and took my time and relaxed and painted them. They are Anna and Jacqueline:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Since I started telling little stories to go with the pieces, I will continue to do so on the skating pond blog. It does give them a little more personality and it is fun to imagine their history and make up stories about them while painting them. I don't want to get too involved in the stories though, because I would love for people to adapt their pieces to their own stories. It is just fun for me to do my own little version though.

I loved seeing all the new projects here and corresponding with my friends here on LJ's this weekend. It was nice to take the time to read around the site a little more than usual and also learn more about my buddies. I don't always have time to do that and there is much to be said about taking some time off and slowing down for a day or two. After such a relaxing weekend I feel like I am raring to go today and can't wait to start.

Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects for the Week*
> 
> It's Monday and I can't wait to start the week. That's a great feeling. I have several new things that I want to get working on and I am really excited about getting them going and seeing them come to life.
> 
> Last week I showed my editor the star ornaments that I finished. He liked them a lot and I told him I could make a totally different set out of maple or another light wood and I would be able to use the paints I used on the candle holders and tint them red, white and blue for the summer issues. These would be similar, but I will change the designs a bit so they could easily be added to the other set. I think it will be an easy project, but still a lot of fun. I want to get right on that this morning.
> 
> I still also have several ideas for Halloween candle trays that I want to get done. With time going by so quickly, I want to ge them ready by the end of this month so that people have time to make them and display them for the Halloween season. I have been dying to use some of the pretty wood that I have here too for them so it will be extra fun to see how then come out when they are finished. They have been 'living in my head' for some time now and I just need to fit them in and get them done. I think they will be 'spooktacular'! (Sorry!)
> 
> The other project I really want to see get done is something similar to the candle trays, but a bit more functional and also kind of cute and cool. That's the one I want to use the Corian with. I am going to offer it to the magazine, but if they don't take it, I wouldn't mind. I don't know if it will appeal to everyone, but it will be interesting to see if it will or not. I guess there are some projects that I like to do like that. More for myself than anything. Sometimes it is those that are the most fun.
> 
> I did get the next figures done for my skating pond scene yesterday. I had a nice day and took my time and relaxed and painted them. They are Anna and Jacqueline:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Since I started telling little stories to go with the pieces, I will continue to do so on the skating pond blog. It does give them a little more personality and it is fun to imagine their history and make up stories about them while painting them. I don't want to get too involved in the stories though, because I would love for people to adapt their pieces to their own stories. It is just fun for me to do my own little version though.
> 
> I loved seeing all the new projects here and corresponding with my friends here on LJ's this weekend. It was nice to take the time to read around the site a little more than usual and also learn more about my buddies. I don't always have time to do that and there is much to be said about taking some time off and slowing down for a day or two. After such a relaxing weekend I feel like I am raring to go today and can't wait to start.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


it seems to me it goes very well for you at the moment Sheila  good to see
and the figurs looks good

have a great monday yourself
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects for the Week*
> 
> It's Monday and I can't wait to start the week. That's a great feeling. I have several new things that I want to get working on and I am really excited about getting them going and seeing them come to life.
> 
> Last week I showed my editor the star ornaments that I finished. He liked them a lot and I told him I could make a totally different set out of maple or another light wood and I would be able to use the paints I used on the candle holders and tint them red, white and blue for the summer issues. These would be similar, but I will change the designs a bit so they could easily be added to the other set. I think it will be an easy project, but still a lot of fun. I want to get right on that this morning.
> 
> I still also have several ideas for Halloween candle trays that I want to get done. With time going by so quickly, I want to ge them ready by the end of this month so that people have time to make them and display them for the Halloween season. I have been dying to use some of the pretty wood that I have here too for them so it will be extra fun to see how then come out when they are finished. They have been 'living in my head' for some time now and I just need to fit them in and get them done. I think they will be 'spooktacular'! (Sorry!)
> 
> The other project I really want to see get done is something similar to the candle trays, but a bit more functional and also kind of cute and cool. That's the one I want to use the Corian with. I am going to offer it to the magazine, but if they don't take it, I wouldn't mind. I don't know if it will appeal to everyone, but it will be interesting to see if it will or not. I guess there are some projects that I like to do like that. More for myself than anything. Sometimes it is those that are the most fun.
> 
> I did get the next figures done for my skating pond scene yesterday. I had a nice day and took my time and relaxed and painted them. They are Anna and Jacqueline:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Since I started telling little stories to go with the pieces, I will continue to do so on the skating pond blog. It does give them a little more personality and it is fun to imagine their history and make up stories about them while painting them. I don't want to get too involved in the stories though, because I would love for people to adapt their pieces to their own stories. It is just fun for me to do my own little version though.
> 
> I loved seeing all the new projects here and corresponding with my friends here on LJ's this weekend. It was nice to take the time to read around the site a little more than usual and also learn more about my buddies. I don't always have time to do that and there is much to be said about taking some time off and slowing down for a day or two. After such a relaxing weekend I feel like I am raring to go today and can't wait to start.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone!


The skating series is coming on really well, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Change of Seasons*

With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.

With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.

Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?

I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.

I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.

I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.

The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.

So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.

On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.

So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.

All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.

I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.

So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.

So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)

Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


Although I realize it is an unpopular opinion, I whole heartedly agree with you. I absolutely hate summer.
I used to love summer when I was younger. Nowadays though, my body can't handle the heat. During the summer months if I want to do anything in the shop, I have to sleep in the day time and work at night. It's the onyl time the temperature goes down enough or me to get anything done. This year has been especially hard. There were times this year that even working at night I had to use extra precautions at night. If I leaned over my work without watching myself very carefully, sweat would drip onto my wood. We all know that sweat and finishes don't mix too well. 
It is finally getting now that some days the temperature is down enough that I can work in the day light hours. The kids are visiting the shop while I'm working. That is a highlight of my day which I don't get to enjoy when I'm working in the middle of the night. My wife likes to come over when I'm working in the day and help sand things. That gives me time with her and helps me avoid one of my least favorite tasks. 
Later in the year, winter sets in. I fire up the wood heater, and work away in the daytime. I have found that in the winter I can burn wood and put on clothes to keep warm. In the summer though, you can't take off enough clothes to stay cool.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


top of the day to ya sheila..good blog today..im happy that your hard work has paid off and will now be out there for all to see…i cant help but think the success will follow…that sweet roll in the kitchen sounds might good…enjoy the day and the cooler weather….grizz


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


Just keep on rolling and scrolling along, Sheila, and you'll get where you want to be. I have no doubt of it.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


Sheila - do you have a printed portfolio? I'd love to see all of your designs together - hmmm, perhaps I shold check your website.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


Well, I am in the process of getting together an updated downloadable catalog. The one on my site is from May and I have added lots since then. But it is all there on the site and hopefully the catalog will be done in a week or so. 

If you want to see my paintings, you can go to this page on my site:
 
My Gallery

Many of my wildlife paintings are there, as well as the step-by-step on of The Cheetah. 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


You are a wonderful artist, Sheila, those paintings are great.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Change of Seasons*
> 
> With the cooler weather arriving, it is a pleasure to see more and more people getting back to their shops and starting to work on projects again. As you regular readers know, summer is probably my least favorite season. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but I have never been one to go along with the masses so I guess it is somewhat expected that I am not really fond of summer. From what I hear from my friends and customers in the States, it was for the most part a really brutal summer for them. I think I fared much better then most here in NS, but those couple of weeks of above average temperatures were more than enough for me. I do like outings and day trips, and if I were able to spend the day at the beach or a lake each day I may like it more, but for day-to-day living, I find the heat can be as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> With that said, it is wonderful to feel ambitious and be able to spend the day working wearing a light sweater to keep off the chill. I just feel as if I have much more energy and am able to accomplish so much more. Although I have laid a fairly good foundation for the fall season with my wholesalers, I still have many ideas of new projects and can pretty much keep going at this pace for a long while to come.
> 
> Realistically, it is a time when I should be starting to think about the Spring projects and warm weather items, such as garden plaques and things of that nature. In working with the catalogs and magazines we are supposed to get used to the time warp that we live by and have to reprogram ourselves to think at least six months ahead. This is the time for me when professionally I need to be fast forwarding my thinking and planning past the Christmas and holiday seasons, just when everyone is getting aboard with autumn projects. It is sometimes unsettling to me. It doesn't help that the magazines also are on the stands well before their printed date. For instance their Holiday issue came out in August. I think November is next, and it becomes available in September. What happened to November being available in November?
> 
> I believe we are up to working on the March issue of the magazine right now that will come out probably sometime in late January or early February. So that means that they will have some winter projects in it still. Even I don't know and I have been doing this for 14 seasons now. Is it me being too simple, or would it be better if the March issue came out IN March and had some spring projects in it? There goes that pink cloud thinking again. It always gets the best of me.
> 
> I don't know what got me writing in this direction, but since autumn is my favorite season, I just want to enjoy it a bit. I am happy my website is doing a bit better this year. In the past several years it has been kind of an afterthought, and it showed by the meager sales I had there. Now, it is definitely a vital part of my business and it is a wonderful "real time" aspect of my business that keeps me in the proper season. I know that I can design something in October that is Autumn related and I can shoot it up on the site for people to see and they will have plenty of time to work on it. I love the instant gratification of the site. You hit the publish button and there it is for all to see. No waiting for months to see it out there in public.
> 
> I received my holiday catalog from my one large wholesaler the other day. It was the catalog in which I worked so hard to get the candle tray sets into. Besides the trays, there were all of my other new items I have made since the last cut off day a couple of months earlier. I had a very prolific summer it seems. It was strange to see how many new items I had featured in there and some I had simply forgotten that I did. Now will come the interesting part. Although I have had most of the items on my site from soon after they were designed, this will be the first time they were really 'out there' for the masses to see. As I had stated before, their customer data base is much larger than my own, and unlike the magazine projects where the items are not only seen, but the plans offered in the magazine, this time I will be able to see which items will really sell and appeal to people.
> 
> The catalog shipped the last few days of August and I am quite proud to say that about one quarter to one third of the patterns in it are from my company. Even my editor noticed what a presence I had in it. It think this is the most I have ever been represented in a catalog ever. I won't know the initial figures for over a month though, but hopefully the hard work will pay off and I will have a decent autumn and winter.
> 
> So much of my work is delayed gratification. I think that is why many are not able to do what I do. I can work my butt off on something and not see any return at all on it for six months or more. It takes a lot of thinking ahead and patience to stick with it year after year. And if something doesn't do so well, it takes that long to realize it also. It is quite a guessing game and I find that by keeping up the site and putting the tremendous amount of extra work to do that, it does help me to get an earlier indication as to what will be popular and what won't.
> 
> On the plus side, once the things are done they can produce for me for many, many years. I have that Forest Leaf series that I designed in 2002 and it still sells to some extent today. The Wooden Teddy carries all the patterns (although many are only on their website) but month after month there is still a small check from their sales. On my site, I still find that people purchase the patterns retail, as there are new scrollers coming into the hobby all the time and they still have appeal. I sold a decent sized set of them just the other day.
> 
> So it is like a snowball effect, if you will. I guess I will just keep building up the arsenal. At this point, I have over 400 patterns. They range from plaques to small boxes to ornaments and everything in between. I am in a really good place now because I have such a vast and stable foundation in which to build on. Now when I design, I don't worry that people will have 'nothing to choose from'. I can really concentrate on design and quality (not that I haven't in the past, but to a greater extent) and let the patterns out there work for me while I concentrate on new and better designs. That is the upside of what I do. The work I am doing now can pay off for ten or more years.
> 
> All in all, I am happy that I was able to stick with it. There were very adverse times in my business when others around me were telling me I was foolish for pursuing what I do and that I needed a more stable job. There may have been times when I thought they were right. But there was something inside of me that kept me going in this direction because I knew in my heart if I worked hard enough, it would be OK.
> 
> I read a blog this morning where someone was making a shop and had to kind of put it on hold because of the economy. I was glad to see that he didn't abandon his dream altogether, but he adapted his plans to work in the mean time until things got better. I think he will be successful because his decision to change with the circumstances was both necessary and practical. I think in the long run he will do OK because he reworked his thinking to go with the times. It is people like this I feel that will realize their dreams. I know I am cheering for him.
> 
> So on we go today. I am finishing up the next set of ornaments I am working on and half way through. They are taking a bit longer than I wanted, but there were distractions yesterday and that is OK. I like what I have so far and I know the drawing will be done today and I will be cutting by the latest tomorrow. I think they will look cool and Robert will be happy with them, as they are for the magazine. I will certainly show them here though so you all can have a sneak peek at them.
> 
> So it is back to drawing for today. It is cool and overcast and the perfect autumn day. I have a cinnamon roll calling me from the kitchen and I will be ready to go. (Twenty seconds in the microwave and they are as good as out of the oven!)
> 
> Have a good and productive day everyone. . . .Until tomorrow.


great blog sheila ceep up the good work every little plan will generate little money
and you know what they say many small streams make a big flood

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Today I Get To Scroll Saw*

It has been a quiet week so far, but it has also been productive. It seems as if things go through cycles like that. I am not really used to quiet so it is rather odd to be able to work at such a good pace without many interruptions. Yesterday I finished my drawings and I got to the point of cutting the new sets of stars. I found a nice and light piece of maple to cut them from and the patterns are attached and I even drilled everything out.

I often wish that they had blowers attached to the drill press like they do with the scroll saw. I am sure that I can fashion my own and probably will do so when I finally have a real shop. It just seems to me that it would be quite helpful when accurate drilling is needed.

When the pattern was just about finished, I received an email from the assistant editor from the magazine. She told me that they are going to start doing many of the appropriate patterns with a grayscale fill and asked our opinion on that. I had always thought that it would be helpful to have a light gray fill in the areas to be cut out - especially on the intricate patterns. It would just clarify things a bit more and be a bit easier on the eyes when cutting.

She explained that it would be used only on the patterns which it seemed appropriate, as it wouldn't make sense with others. I found that to be true and was happy that they were deciding on a pattern by pattern basis. It showed they were thinking. The pattern I was working on is for the magazine, so after reading the email, I went back and changed it so it was filled. It took a bit more time, but I did think it looked more professional and a bit better. I had wanted to do that originally with my patterns several years ago, but at that time the editors didn't feel that it was a good thing so I didn't bother, as it did require extra time. Apparently things do change. I flirted with the idea of going back and changing all of my appropriate patterns, but that would take quite a bit of time as I have over 400 of them and I really don't think it is necessary. So we will go from here.

By the time I finished the drilling and prep, it was late afternoon and I didn't really want to start at the saw. I changed gears and made a nice dinner and spent the night painting my next Ice Skating Pond figure. He is a young boy I will call Stephen:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

It is good to have many directions to work in, as I do sometimes have the luxury of picking and choosing what I wanted to work on. I really felt good painting last evening and it was fun and relaxing. The highlight of my evening was seeing Jordan's carved war shirt which he just finished and posted. His patience and skill just amazes me, as I am sure it does all of you. It was wonderful also to see all the praises and support he got from his fellow LJ's here. Again, this is a great place for inspiration.

So today I will spend most of the day at the saw. I am excited because it is one of my favorite parts of designing. Although these stars are similar to the previous batch, I will be finishing them with a bit of color so I am anxious to see how they will turn out. I have at least another hour before I can begin cutting, but I have enough to do around here to keep me busy until then. I am looking forward to a great day doing what I love the most.

I hope you all have a good day too.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Today I Get To Scroll Saw*
> 
> It has been a quiet week so far, but it has also been productive. It seems as if things go through cycles like that. I am not really used to quiet so it is rather odd to be able to work at such a good pace without many interruptions. Yesterday I finished my drawings and I got to the point of cutting the new sets of stars. I found a nice and light piece of maple to cut them from and the patterns are attached and I even drilled everything out.
> 
> I often wish that they had blowers attached to the drill press like they do with the scroll saw. I am sure that I can fashion my own and probably will do so when I finally have a real shop. It just seems to me that it would be quite helpful when accurate drilling is needed.
> 
> When the pattern was just about finished, I received an email from the assistant editor from the magazine. She told me that they are going to start doing many of the appropriate patterns with a grayscale fill and asked our opinion on that. I had always thought that it would be helpful to have a light gray fill in the areas to be cut out - especially on the intricate patterns. It would just clarify things a bit more and be a bit easier on the eyes when cutting.
> 
> She explained that it would be used only on the patterns which it seemed appropriate, as it wouldn't make sense with others. I found that to be true and was happy that they were deciding on a pattern by pattern basis. It showed they were thinking. The pattern I was working on is for the magazine, so after reading the email, I went back and changed it so it was filled. It took a bit more time, but I did think it looked more professional and a bit better. I had wanted to do that originally with my patterns several years ago, but at that time the editors didn't feel that it was a good thing so I didn't bother, as it did require extra time. Apparently things do change. I flirted with the idea of going back and changing all of my appropriate patterns, but that would take quite a bit of time as I have over 400 of them and I really don't think it is necessary. So we will go from here.
> 
> By the time I finished the drilling and prep, it was late afternoon and I didn't really want to start at the saw. I changed gears and made a nice dinner and spent the night painting my next Ice Skating Pond figure. He is a young boy I will call Stephen:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> It is good to have many directions to work in, as I do sometimes have the luxury of picking and choosing what I wanted to work on. I really felt good painting last evening and it was fun and relaxing. The highlight of my evening was seeing Jordan's carved war shirt which he just finished and posted. His patience and skill just amazes me, as I am sure it does all of you. It was wonderful also to see all the praises and support he got from his fellow LJ's here. Again, this is a great place for inspiration.
> 
> So today I will spend most of the day at the saw. I am excited because it is one of my favorite parts of designing. Although these stars are similar to the previous batch, I will be finishing them with a bit of color so I am anxious to see how they will turn out. I have at least another hour before I can begin cutting, but I have enough to do around here to keep me busy until then. I am looking forward to a great day doing what I love the most.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too.


You have a good day as well, Sheila. I really like that pattern of the boy on the sled. That would make a nice Christmas tree decoration. I'm going to get around to playing with my scroll saw one of these days. I'm trying to hone up my traditional woodworking skills right at the moment. I used to like making toys so I figure that one day soon I might make some more toys with a combination of the lathe, the scroll saw and my other tools. My son use to call tools 'tootles' when he was a little boy. I don't know how I happened to think about that just now. Take care.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Today I Get To Scroll Saw*
> 
> It has been a quiet week so far, but it has also been productive. It seems as if things go through cycles like that. I am not really used to quiet so it is rather odd to be able to work at such a good pace without many interruptions. Yesterday I finished my drawings and I got to the point of cutting the new sets of stars. I found a nice and light piece of maple to cut them from and the patterns are attached and I even drilled everything out.
> 
> I often wish that they had blowers attached to the drill press like they do with the scroll saw. I am sure that I can fashion my own and probably will do so when I finally have a real shop. It just seems to me that it would be quite helpful when accurate drilling is needed.
> 
> When the pattern was just about finished, I received an email from the assistant editor from the magazine. She told me that they are going to start doing many of the appropriate patterns with a grayscale fill and asked our opinion on that. I had always thought that it would be helpful to have a light gray fill in the areas to be cut out - especially on the intricate patterns. It would just clarify things a bit more and be a bit easier on the eyes when cutting.
> 
> She explained that it would be used only on the patterns which it seemed appropriate, as it wouldn't make sense with others. I found that to be true and was happy that they were deciding on a pattern by pattern basis. It showed they were thinking. The pattern I was working on is for the magazine, so after reading the email, I went back and changed it so it was filled. It took a bit more time, but I did think it looked more professional and a bit better. I had wanted to do that originally with my patterns several years ago, but at that time the editors didn't feel that it was a good thing so I didn't bother, as it did require extra time. Apparently things do change. I flirted with the idea of going back and changing all of my appropriate patterns, but that would take quite a bit of time as I have over 400 of them and I really don't think it is necessary. So we will go from here.
> 
> By the time I finished the drilling and prep, it was late afternoon and I didn't really want to start at the saw. I changed gears and made a nice dinner and spent the night painting my next Ice Skating Pond figure. He is a young boy I will call Stephen:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> It is good to have many directions to work in, as I do sometimes have the luxury of picking and choosing what I wanted to work on. I really felt good painting last evening and it was fun and relaxing. The highlight of my evening was seeing Jordan's carved war shirt which he just finished and posted. His patience and skill just amazes me, as I am sure it does all of you. It was wonderful also to see all the praises and support he got from his fellow LJ's here. Again, this is a great place for inspiration.
> 
> So today I will spend most of the day at the saw. I am excited because it is one of my favorite parts of designing. Although these stars are similar to the previous batch, I will be finishing them with a bit of color so I am anxious to see how they will turn out. I have at least another hour before I can begin cutting, but I have enough to do around here to keep me busy until then. I am looking forward to a great day doing what I love the most.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too.


Hello Sheila 
niice little figur, like it

about your isue with drillpress and hand drills
there is another little smarter way instead of blowing 
we prefure to suck the dust away from our sight and lounges
look at this
first one for the handrills this one is a little bulky others have the wacum engine clicked to the maschine
and then a hose to the tip but you will get the idea

http://www.bosch-do-it.dk/boptocs2-dk/Hjemmeh%C3%A5ndv%C3%A6rker/V%C3%A6rkt%C3%B8j/DK/da/hw/Slagboremaskiner/95228/PSB+500+RA/24193/index.htm

and the other is a solution among many others for a drillpress , but qeit clever made of Mads
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36084

have a safe day
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Today I Get To Scroll Saw*
> 
> It has been a quiet week so far, but it has also been productive. It seems as if things go through cycles like that. I am not really used to quiet so it is rather odd to be able to work at such a good pace without many interruptions. Yesterday I finished my drawings and I got to the point of cutting the new sets of stars. I found a nice and light piece of maple to cut them from and the patterns are attached and I even drilled everything out.
> 
> I often wish that they had blowers attached to the drill press like they do with the scroll saw. I am sure that I can fashion my own and probably will do so when I finally have a real shop. It just seems to me that it would be quite helpful when accurate drilling is needed.
> 
> When the pattern was just about finished, I received an email from the assistant editor from the magazine. She told me that they are going to start doing many of the appropriate patterns with a grayscale fill and asked our opinion on that. I had always thought that it would be helpful to have a light gray fill in the areas to be cut out - especially on the intricate patterns. It would just clarify things a bit more and be a bit easier on the eyes when cutting.
> 
> She explained that it would be used only on the patterns which it seemed appropriate, as it wouldn't make sense with others. I found that to be true and was happy that they were deciding on a pattern by pattern basis. It showed they were thinking. The pattern I was working on is for the magazine, so after reading the email, I went back and changed it so it was filled. It took a bit more time, but I did think it looked more professional and a bit better. I had wanted to do that originally with my patterns several years ago, but at that time the editors didn't feel that it was a good thing so I didn't bother, as it did require extra time. Apparently things do change. I flirted with the idea of going back and changing all of my appropriate patterns, but that would take quite a bit of time as I have over 400 of them and I really don't think it is necessary. So we will go from here.
> 
> By the time I finished the drilling and prep, it was late afternoon and I didn't really want to start at the saw. I changed gears and made a nice dinner and spent the night painting my next Ice Skating Pond figure. He is a young boy I will call Stephen:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> It is good to have many directions to work in, as I do sometimes have the luxury of picking and choosing what I wanted to work on. I really felt good painting last evening and it was fun and relaxing. The highlight of my evening was seeing Jordan's carved war shirt which he just finished and posted. His patience and skill just amazes me, as I am sure it does all of you. It was wonderful also to see all the praises and support he got from his fellow LJ's here. Again, this is a great place for inspiration.
> 
> So today I will spend most of the day at the saw. I am excited because it is one of my favorite parts of designing. Although these stars are similar to the previous batch, I will be finishing them with a bit of color so I am anxious to see how they will turn out. I have at least another hour before I can begin cutting, but I have enough to do around here to keep me busy until then. I am looking forward to a great day doing what I love the most.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too.


i really enjoy seeing your paintings…these here remind me of when i was a young boy in michigian…we would sled down this hill that was part of a cow pasture…we had sleds like this one and round saucers…we also had a long toboggan made of some pretty wood..and we could fit 4 people on it…i loved winter as a kid and still do…so these are really neat…enjoy your day cutting…watching it come together is so much fun…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*

Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.

I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.

The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.

Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.

Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.

But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.

Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.

I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.

Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.

Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.

I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.

I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.

When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.

Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?

So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:


From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments

These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.

Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.

As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.

Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.

It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.

So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.

I am not read to give up yet.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


Hi Sheila.

Zig Ziglar has a saying that covers your way of servicing your customers. "And then a bit." If you do what is expected of you *and then a bit* more, you'll keep the clients happy and the repeat orders will come in.

If only all business people were as conscientious, it would be a much nicer world. Congratulations!

As for the economy, hang in there, girl. It'll get better, and the folks who purchase from you will appreciate that you stuck with them through the thin times, and hopefully will show their appreciation in the order department.

I'm sending you a private message on an idea I've got. Look forward to hearing your advice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


It seems your worst "troubles" was the fact that the larger company sales of your patterns weren't as good as you'd hoped. You also said your sales were up from your own site though. I may be wrong. I think though that it may be that some people buying patterns are like me. When given the option of buying from a large company or buying from the designer themselves, I'll go with the designer every time. As a matter of fact, I have seen patterns in magazines I liked. Instead of ordering from the magazine though, first I go online and see if the designer has their own website. If so, I order from them if I can. I do this for a couple of different reasons.
Of course I'd rather deal with the actual designer. I know how good it feels to know your work is appreciated. If I were to order from the larger company, yes I would get my pattern and yes the designer will still be compensated, but there won't be that direct communication between me and the designer. I have sold projects through stores where I never meet the end customer. It isn't nearly as satifying to me because I don't get to have contact with the people who will actually be benefitting from my hard work.
If I order from the large company and something is wrong or my order doesn't arrive, they usually don't care. If I order from the designer, they not only care but usually go out of their way to make sure I'm satisfied because most time they depend on repeat business, which I do faithfully provide when I'm treated right. The large company has much greater financial income and can stand to lose a few customers because they didn't take time out of their precious schedules or deadlines to help a customer.
If I order from the designer, there are times that I develop a working relationship with that designer. Since I lean more towards the actual building side of the process and not so much designing things, then I have in the past called on those designers to help me bring ideas of mine to life. Without those relationships with designers, most of those ideas in my head would probably stay there until I forget about them.
Last but certainly not least, designers like yourself is what is keeping certain art forms like scrolling alive. You design the patterns. You do the hard work of keeping them out there. You constantly work your mnd to keep pushing out even newer ideas and designs. I think you do this because you love scrolling as much as me. The big companies though have one motive in this, the bottom line. 
For the reasons I have listed, if I see a pattern I like of yours, I will buy it from you, and directly from your site. I will not (if I can get away from it) buy from the large company.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


Thank you both for your great thoughts and encouragement. It means quite a lot to me.

I really do try to make people happy. I was really upset when I read that she didn't receive her patterns. She should have had them two days before. I pride myself on getting those orders out as soon as I see them. I love when I get the emails back from the customers that say "Wow, that was quck!" and I get them frequently because I think I surprise them. She was so nice and patient and said "it happens" that I wanted to give her something extra for her understanding. I know it wasn't necessary, but that is the best time to do it - when people don't expect it.

I am also glad you feel that way, William. I have a lot of customers who go to me for reasons you state. Maybe you have a point that I didn't think of in my cloudiness yesterday: maybe that is why my own sales are up. It is a good way to look at it anyway.

Thanks for being good friends and shoring me up today. We all get our poopie days - it was just my turn. You made some good points to think about that are positive though and I will focus on them.

I appreciate it a lot.

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


Sheila, I'm a little concerned about the economy and I'm just not sure it's going to come around. Everyone that I read are the ones who predicted all of this before it happened but they have nothing to do with solving it and the ones who are trying to solve it are the ones who never saw it coming but were in power before it got here. I think that there is a real solvency problem with the banks and the whole financial system due to our fiat currency and other things, but that is neither here nor there. I'm glad that you're day ended on a good note and I am sure that you must have a fine customer service department since it's probably mostly yourself. It sounds like you are on the right track with everything and I'm sure that your long range prospects are quite good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


As your average consumer who buys things mostly that they NEED, I suspect as helluvawreck says, it's probably the economy. Sales at the Stampede salons were waaaay down this year and it wasn't a reflection of the art even though many of the artists who usually make a year's wages there were down in the mouth. If you compared your patterns to say, knitting patterns, many of those stores here are almost empty on any given day. I'm not kidding you when I say your patterns are fabulous so take it with a grain of salt. Perhaps you might've asked them how sales of their other products were doing.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


you better saddle up and remount that pink cloud…lol…your working hard…there is no doubt that your product is top of the line…so hang in there..i know someday's are tough..this economy is something else and if you can just be in the position to ride it out…sometimes there is sacrifice to be made…maybe you need cut back on those sweet rolls…lol…...you have a great day…grizzman


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


ceep up the head Sheila, William had a real good point of how some people think
For myself always go to the local baker and by my bread , even thow it wuold be more easyer
for me just to take it down from the shelf at the dailystore when I´m there to buy what
we need in the kitchen, its the same price and the same baker but I can´t see why the big store
shuold have some of the money that the baker had worked for

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


I couldn't agree more then with what William said. I would rather go to the designer if they are available. It gives me a feeling that I have a working friendship with the designer. I have someone to ask questions and when my brain decisdes to come up with an idea I have someone to go to to see what they think. I will admit you are one of the nicest people to deal with. I have cut your candle trays and love many of your other designs. Don't get too discouraged there are those of us in the scroll saw world that couldn't "cut it without you"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Silver Lining After a Dismal Day*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a day where things just don't go right. I know we have all had those days, and it was just my turn apparently. I wasn't any one thing in particular. Just a lot of little things that added up I guess.
> 
> I did get all my cutting done, and that was a good part of the day. But in between cutting there were several messages that weren't what I called positive. I can see my computer screen from where I cut, and I check in on messages every once in a while, as it keeps me moving around and helps me from getting achy when I am at the saw a long time.
> 
> The first message was from my new distributor. She had chosen some of my things for her catalog a month or so ago as she had discovered that she was short a page. She had picked some older items and also some of the newer ones such as a few of the See Creatures. I was happy because it was a good chance for me to reestablish myself with her, as I had done business with her company with the prior owner and although she moved away from taking patterns from outside designers, she said she would give me a try.
> 
> Her email said that there were a few of the patterns that I had sent her that were corrupted and I needed to resend them. That was no biggie, as I know that happens. She did go on however to say that things were starting out 'sluggish' and that she hoped they would pick up. That made me kind of sad.
> 
> Although I know we are far from out of the woods with the economy and all, it brought me back to reality. I didn't quite know what she meant. Was MY stuff slugglish or was it that way across the board? I was afraid to ask her. She is the one that isn't the great communicator and it is very difficult to get answers out of her anyway, so I didn't even approach it. I sent her the patterns and said that I hoped it got batter and that was that.
> 
> But sitting at the scroll saw and cutting is my thinking time and I was dwelling on it. It was good to have another source of selling and I was hoping it wouldn't be in jeopardy because of the slow start. I know she is all business and from a business point of view I felt at risk with her company. I wondered how long she would give me until she decided whether to keep me on as a supplier or not.
> 
> Then while I was thinking about all of that, I got the email with my August figures from my large company that wholesales my patterns. They have been struggling too as I have said and the numbers were not great. They weren't terrible, but they weren't anything that I could hang my hat on either.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours convincing myself that it was going to be OK. After all, their new catalog where I had all the new stuff in had just mailed out the final week of August, which means those numbers won't even be counted until the September numbers come out. Also, it was still ungodly hot in most areas throughout August and people really don't start thinking about getting back into their shops until kids are back to school and the weather changes a bit. So I had to keep convincing myself it would be OK.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, my other company's August report came in and it was pretty much the same. Not horrible, but not what I had hoped for either.
> 
> Well, at least I got all the news at once and got it over with.
> 
> I continued on with my work, and tried to think things out. I think it hit me hard because my own site was doing better than it ever has done. If I were to look on the positive side, I would convince myself that if my site did this well in the slow times when even the large companies had dismal orders, it should really take off in the busy season. I just can't wrap my head around that yet. It would be nice if that were the case, but I am not sure and it is hard to tell.
> 
> I talked about living in a time warp and patience the other day. This is what I was referring to. The way I look at it there are two choices - find something else to do or work harder. I suppose that is why there aren't many designers making a living off of doing what I do. It is such a long road and some days seems endless.
> 
> When I told my partner of the news, he took it much better than I did. I had told you in the past that he was a 'black cloud' thinker and I was a 'pink cloud' thinker. I asked him if I could come over and visit on his black cloud awhile and he laughed and said that if I abandoned my pink cloud, what would he have to look forward to? It was odd that he was the one giving me the pep talk for a change. Usually I was the optimistic one.
> 
> Part of my disappointment was that I had seen him work so hard and had seen how beautiful his designs are and was sad that he wouldn't be compensated as much and I hoped for his efforts. I was used to it, but I didn't want to dampen his spirit and enthusiasm, as he is doing wonderful work. It surprised me that he was OK with things and turned to the role of encouraging me to keep trying. Maybe some of my pink cloud philosophy has rubbed off on him after all?
> 
> So I worked on my ornaments until after 9pm and finished them. Here is a picture of some of them. You can click on the title to see the rest or I will put them in my gallery later on:
> 
> 
> From SLD330 Sparkling Star Embellished Ornaments
> 
> These are going to the magazine and I used the gel stains that I used on the candle trays to color them. They took about 3-4 hours to cut - longer than I anticipated, but I think it was because of the many interruptions I had yesterday. I won't be able to sell these until they are published next Spring, but I can still sell the other ones done in the Pau Amarillo as they are different designs.
> 
> Today I am going to need to go to the bank and do my bookwork for August, but I hope to work on another candle tray and use some of the beautiful orange wood that I recently purchased. I am still waiting to hear from the host company about the "dreaded site update" and that should be coming up soon so I know I will have to deal with that.
> 
> As a silver lining on my day, I want to end on a positive note. I had a customer order some patterns Tuesday and she was from the UK. I emailed her the patterns and thought that was that. I received a message from her yesterday afternoon that although she had been charged, she never received confirmation or the patterns. I looked up her order and saw that everything should have been ok. I called her and talked to reconfirm her email and make sure that she didn't have any filters on her mail and I resent the patterns one at a time and gave her an additional, similar pattern for her trouble.
> 
> Just before I went to bed, I received the nicest email from her. She praised my customer service and said that she would tell everyone she knew what good service and care I took with my patterns and the order. She couldn't believe that I would phone her all the way in the UK to check and thanked me for the additional pattern.
> 
> It really made my day. It was a good and positive way to end it. It also reminded me why I do like doing what I do so much - the people. It just went to show me that if I take care of things and do the right thing, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> So that is what I will focus on. The positive things. The positive people. The great customers. And doing the best job I can.
> 
> I am not read to give up yet.


Again a thanks to all you guys. I just get my moments, you know? I really like talking to my customers too and hearing the stories about how they are using my patterns and stuff. It is a good thing that I am a "homebody" and like to be here in my little nest. I am available most of the time to talk to people when they need me to help.

I usually do look at the big picture, not day to day. I know we all have our ups and downs so I know I can look forward to things looking up in the future. Having you guys as friends to cheer me on really helps. I appreciate it a lot.

I am looking to paint tonight and work on the pond set and hopefully I will have another one to post tomorrow. That will certainly help move things in a good direction. I know you are all right and it does help to sometimes hear it. Thanks again. I hope you all have a great evening. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Facing Challenges*

It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.

I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.

I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.

After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".

I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.

So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.

The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.

The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.

A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?

So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.

So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.

Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


As far as I know there are only two sure things in life. Death and taxes.

Carilynn looks good. Thats quite a set you're buildiing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


You are so right, Martyn. My return was wrong. I was happy she was good enough to explain the error. I did appreciate that. It is nothing that I every argued. They get paid first and on time. Just the way I always have been.

I am glad you like the set. More fun to come! I can't wait to show you all the rest. It is really a lift to work on it daily and fun to unveil it this way.

Thank you. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


I truly wish I had some encouraging words for you about your tax delimna. When it comes to taxes though, no matter what country in question, about the only thing you can do is pay it. I have had my share of tax problems in the past as well. I think anyone who tries to pay them honestly has had a roadbump or two in their lives. It's hard to make sure something is paid correctly when the method of figuring out what you owe is so confusing that you have to hire someone else to figure it out for you. So, I guess all I can say is to keep your chin up. It takes a little rain to make the flowers grow.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


Sheila, I'm sorry to hear about your tax problem. With over 15,000 pages of tax code I'm not sure anybody knows what's up or what's down. I wish that life could be simpler but it's only going to keep getting more complicated at trying to run a small business. From what you put into yours I know that you will end up being successful at what you do and I really do hope for complete success for you. Keep up the good work and keep looking at it from an optimistic point of view. You'll get there. God Bless.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


sounds like the rain is falling today…the moisture will be good for mother earth..all the plants and animals are going to like it…the weekend is here and that means feeding my guests tonight…a chocolate cake is being baked…and if im right you will have a blueberry cake to bring some smiles…maybe some waltons today too…life on the farm was much simpler too…oh for the good ole days….....press on my friend..all will be well….grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


Yes, I can't believe I am sitting here with my sweater on ready to go but waiting for the rain to let up a bit. It is really coming down buckets! When I was out yesterday though, there was no waterfall at all at the mill - that is how dry it has been. So yes, it is good and we need it. I suppose we all need a little rain in our lives from time to time! 

I am listening to Beethovan right now with the rainfall in the background. Good stuff. Once this task is done and I am back here I am sure it will be a good day. I can feel it.

Chocolate cake, Grizz! MMMmmm. There are few things chocolate can't accomplish. Blueberries either for that matter. Treats are good!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


I'm right there with you on the blueberries. I love them. I think sometimes though that I'm the only nutcase in the world that can't stand chocolate. Ya'll can have the chocolate. Just give me some blueberry pie and a cup of coffee and I'll be in over in the corner, in heaven.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


Hi Sheila.

Your opening line reminded me of Snoopy's famous "It was a stark and dormy night" opening to his novel in eanuts".
(grin)

As for the weather, I *love* rotten weather (in moderation of course). It makes us appreciate the *good *stuff all the more. Imagine how boring it would be if *every *day was a balmy, sunny warm one.

As for the tax man, I think that when I pass on, I don't care if I go up, down, or even *sideways, *as long as I get five minutes alone with the idiot that invented taxes *first!*

I had a friend many years ago who got a great job that had him sent to England. Trouble was, the taxes there were twice ours. He was quite smart about such things, and set it up so he was hired by the Canadian branch of the company, but was paid by the US one into an account in New York. He then went to the London branch of his bank and *borrowed *the money he needed to live on. The bank sold the debt to his New York bank, which paid the loan off from his account.

Result? He neither worked, lived in or worked in Canada, so no Canadian taxes. He wasn't an american and didn't work or live there, so no american taxes. Since the only money he got in England was borrowed, they didn't tax him either. His only expense was the (quite minor) banking fees.

They have since changed the laws, making this impossible now, but at the time he had a six figure income that he paid *zero *taxes on, and it was all 100% *legal*!

Must be nice…


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


Sorry to hear about your taxes. Did they assess any penalty? If so, the tax preparer should be liable for the penalty but not additional taxes, that goes to poor li'l you. I had that problem a couple times when I had my welding business. I know the feeling you get in the pit of your stomach! Not pleasant! But I'm glad it's settled.

I, we loved the stars you posted yesterday! Will talk to you later about that!

Keep up the designing sessions, you do wunnerful work!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


I love your little pond figures. They are quite a family - I didn't know you had named them!
Don't feel bad, it SNOWED here today! C'mom, that's just plain ridiculous!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


Jordan, shut up! Remember, what you get monday us Winnipeggers get wednesday! Wind chills here tonight forecast at minus 5 celcius (about 20 above F).

Anyone got any contacts in Hawaii? Bardados? The Bahamas?

Heck, hey DeGoose old buddy! Wanna adopt a slightly over the hill Canuck biker who likes to work wood?


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Facing Challenges*
> 
> It is a cold, dark and rainy day so far today. I wonder if that is an indication of things to come? I have to go to the bank and the post office today and I really don't look forward to getting wet. It is raining pretty hard and the wind is coming off the ocean so it seems pretty nasty out. Perhaps it will let up by the time the bank opens.
> 
> I have a long laundry list of things to accomplish today. I don't like this many loose ends and it is time to take a full day to clean them up. I planned on doing that yesterday, but I was thrown quite a curve ball. I arrived home from my errands to an email from my son (who handles my banking and finances in the States) which included a letter from the IRS stating that my taxes were done incorrectly and I owe a bit of money to them. That was good for a couple of missed heartbeats. Needless to say I was not pleased.
> 
> I read the notice carefully and there was little explanation as to why they felt I owed the extra money. I have an accountant, but of course it is 'off-season' and they only have hours on Tuesday and Wednesdays now. The notice gave me a week to pay or it listed a host of horrors that they could impose on you - quite intimidating to say the least. There was a toll free number on the form and I opted to talk to them to find out what was what. I needed to know what happened and get a plan of action.
> 
> After waiting on hold for approximately 45 minutes, I did reach a person who was at first quite terse, but turned out to be very helpful. Apparently once she saw that I wasn't a raving maniac and that I was polite and considerate to her, she was far more personable. Long story short, after almost an hour of figuring out what happened, I found out that my accountant made an error and I owed the money. On to "Plan B".
> 
> I had just gone with a new accountant this year because now that I am landed here in Canada, I need to file taxes in both countries - the US and Canada. I had to find someone who knew both tax systems and with living in such a rural area, the pickin's are pretty slim. I am investigating the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but early indications tell me that it wouldn't be prudent for me to do so, and I would still have to file in both countries anyway. It can be quite overwhelming. It is just another hat that have to wear and one that I prefer not to.
> 
> So we pick up and brush off and get back to work. I had some very positive comments and messages yesterday and I do appreciate the support and thoughts. I agree with you that if I continue to give good customer service and do my job well, in the end it will pay off. It is better for me when people come to me directly and I try to make them want to do so by being available to them and helping them as much as I can. It isn't difficult for me because it is genuine and as I said, I love to interact and hear their stories and get to know them.
> 
> The way I look at things, at least I was fortunate to have had four articles in that last issue of the magazine because the extra money really helped in this situation. If I hadn't had that many, I guess I don't know what I would have done. It isn't worth my time to think in that direction. I prefer to look at the glass as half full, not half empty.
> 
> The pieces are in place and I know I have done my best with the things that are in my control. That is all I can do. I am going to continue to do my best and see where it takes me. So far, it has been good and I realize that I am doing much better than most who are self-employed just by being able to hold on. Many others haven't even been able to do that.
> 
> A year ago or so this would have sunk me. But things have changed since then and I have changed too. If I want this bad enough, I need to fight for it. If it isn't worth fighting for, then I shouldn't do it. Right?
> 
> So it is with a positive and happy outlook that I start this day (in spite of the rain!) I have a renewed sense of purpose and I know in my heart that this isn't going to take me down or beat me either. I wanted to share this part of the business with you all too because it is part of normal life. I am not whining about it, but I am taking it in stride. There are so many people that think that successful people just fall into success. There are very few, if any successful people that I know of that have had it that way. It isn't all easy and it isn't always fun and there are so many challenges that we need to be up for in a business. I think that sometimes people go into self-employment with rose colored glasses. I kid about my "pink-cloud" philosophy all the time but I am intelligent enough to realize that the world really isn't that way. There is nothing wrong with hopes and dreams though. As long as you are also ready to face reality and deal with what is served to you. You need to take that bad with the good. You need to be resilient and not let the crummy things get the best of you. Those are the survivors and I think I am one of them.
> 
> So last night after all had settled down and I had a good dinner and caught up on some things, I sat down to paint. I wanted to end the day on something that was positive in my life and thinking about my skating pond and getting that finished and all the good prospects that go with it was a good choice, I believe.
> 
> Stephen was the little sledding boy I introduced last time. This is his mom, Carilynn:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> She is pulling his sled for him because he has tired himself out. It is good to have someone to help you along when you run out of steam, isn't it? We all need someone like that from time to time.


Big Tiny - that's funny! Well, it wasn't too much snow. I did live in Winnipeg one winter in 1976 and oh golly, what a winter it was!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Onword We Go!*

I made tremendous progress yesterday in getting things organized. I was quite determined to get some things done, because I needed to get my head above water on several small tasks that have been hanging in the background. I like being organized and in order to be creative, I need to feel that things are in order. When I look at the calendar and see how time seems to be passing so quickly, it is sometimes difficult to understand how each day is consumed. My days are all so full and it really does amaze me how soon it turns from morning to night. I can't ever imagine being "bored".

I got my bank and tax business taken care of yesterday. I thank you all who sent me encouraging messages, both in the comment section and privately. It feels good to know that i have friends and people who care. I do realize that I am certainly not the only one this happens to. I just want to do the right thing and it is unfortunate that they give you so little time to rectify it and pay it back. In all fairness to the IRS, the woman did offer up a payment plan right away. I didn't take her up on it though, as I didn't want to prolong things. It completely drained me right now but I wanted to be able to put things behind me and move on with a clean slate. I have made due on less. Besides, the new catalogs are out and I am 'optimistic' that I will see their success by next month (See Grizzman - I AM getting back on that pink cloud again!) Besides, it will make me work harder. We always work harder when we are hungrier. 

So on to other and better things . . .

I am finishing up the proofreading on my Skating Pond project this weekend. I received my instructions back from the editor of that magazine in their format so I could check them and do any final changes on them. I like seeing everything all laid out like this and I am getting excited about the whole project again. I had spent last weekend drafting the instructions which were almost 10 written pages. There are a lot of colors and directions for all those pieces. They are not talking the bridge, but I will include it in my own set later on. I will be building the bridge soon I think and present it on the other blog. I am a little behind with the other blog, as I do like adding in stories about each character. As I have been repainting each one, I think of a short story to go with them. It makes it personal and fun for me. I will probably catch up on that this weekend, as well as adding in my star projects to my gallery.

I am still awaiting my website update from the host. When I spoke to them last Saturday, the order was supposed to be submitted in an 'expedited' status. I was told that the normal time was within a week. I also know that they programmers don't work on weekends and they are the ones that are supposed to do this. So it isn't happening yet. It is like waiting for your turn to jump out of a plane as far as I am concerned (and not in a good way!) I wish they would just get it over and done so I can see what I a will have to do to get it to normal. There are things I want to add in and I need to change some things and I think it would be silly to do it and waste the time if the site will be wiped and started from scratch (so to speak) anyway. I am not looking forward to that at all and wish it would just be done.

On a good note, I received the new issue of Creative Woodworks yesterday. The project that was in it was my "Life Is Sweet . . . Bee Happy" plaque, as well as my "Making Turn Buttons on your Scroll Saw" article. I remember that I was just finished working on that project when I first joined Lumberjocks. So much water has gone under the bridge since then, it seems! I have only been here for about four months, and it seems like it has been much longer than that. Although it seems that sometimes I am spinning my wheels, I looked back and figured out that I did accomplish a lot in these last four months. I have also met some wonderful friends and I have learned so much about so many things. All in all, it has a been a great summer.

It is funny that I almost forgot about that plaque. I opened up the magazine and said to myself "oh, yah" when I saw it. I also can't help but think how appropriate the timing was. In the wake of all the chaos of the previous week, perhaps it was a sort of karma that was going on to remind me to stay grounded and appreciate what is around me. I think they are good words to live by.


From Life Is Sweet - Bee Happy!

Ya think?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Onword We Go!*
> 
> I made tremendous progress yesterday in getting things organized. I was quite determined to get some things done, because I needed to get my head above water on several small tasks that have been hanging in the background. I like being organized and in order to be creative, I need to feel that things are in order. When I look at the calendar and see how time seems to be passing so quickly, it is sometimes difficult to understand how each day is consumed. My days are all so full and it really does amaze me how soon it turns from morning to night. I can't ever imagine being "bored".
> 
> I got my bank and tax business taken care of yesterday. I thank you all who sent me encouraging messages, both in the comment section and privately. It feels good to know that i have friends and people who care. I do realize that I am certainly not the only one this happens to. I just want to do the right thing and it is unfortunate that they give you so little time to rectify it and pay it back. In all fairness to the IRS, the woman did offer up a payment plan right away. I didn't take her up on it though, as I didn't want to prolong things. It completely drained me right now but I wanted to be able to put things behind me and move on with a clean slate. I have made due on less. Besides, the new catalogs are out and I am 'optimistic' that I will see their success by next month (See Grizzman - I AM getting back on that pink cloud again!) Besides, it will make me work harder. We always work harder when we are hungrier.
> 
> So on to other and better things . . .
> 
> I am finishing up the proofreading on my Skating Pond project this weekend. I received my instructions back from the editor of that magazine in their format so I could check them and do any final changes on them. I like seeing everything all laid out like this and I am getting excited about the whole project again. I had spent last weekend drafting the instructions which were almost 10 written pages. There are a lot of colors and directions for all those pieces. They are not talking the bridge, but I will include it in my own set later on. I will be building the bridge soon I think and present it on the other blog. I am a little behind with the other blog, as I do like adding in stories about each character. As I have been repainting each one, I think of a short story to go with them. It makes it personal and fun for me. I will probably catch up on that this weekend, as well as adding in my star projects to my gallery.
> 
> I am still awaiting my website update from the host. When I spoke to them last Saturday, the order was supposed to be submitted in an 'expedited' status. I was told that the normal time was within a week. I also know that they programmers don't work on weekends and they are the ones that are supposed to do this. So it isn't happening yet. It is like waiting for your turn to jump out of a plane as far as I am concerned (and not in a good way!) I wish they would just get it over and done so I can see what I a will have to do to get it to normal. There are things I want to add in and I need to change some things and I think it would be silly to do it and waste the time if the site will be wiped and started from scratch (so to speak) anyway. I am not looking forward to that at all and wish it would just be done.
> 
> On a good note, I received the new issue of Creative Woodworks yesterday. The project that was in it was my "Life Is Sweet . . . Bee Happy" plaque, as well as my "Making Turn Buttons on your Scroll Saw" article. I remember that I was just finished working on that project when I first joined Lumberjocks. So much water has gone under the bridge since then, it seems! I have only been here for about four months, and it seems like it has been much longer than that. Although it seems that sometimes I am spinning my wheels, I looked back and figured out that I did accomplish a lot in these last four months. I have also met some wonderful friends and I have learned so much about so many things. All in all, it has a been a great summer.
> 
> It is funny that I almost forgot about that plaque. I opened up the magazine and said to myself "oh, yah" when I saw it. I also can't help but think how appropriate the timing was. In the wake of all the chaos of the previous week, perhaps it was a sort of karma that was going on to remind me to stay grounded and appreciate what is around me. I think they are good words to live by.
> 
> 
> From Life Is Sweet - Bee Happy!
> 
> Ya think?


 Sheila isn´t it funny how we sometimes hit ourself in a sort of warped timezone
with something we thought was out in the past and sudenly smack us right in our head
sometimes in a good way like your plaque

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Onword We Go!*
> 
> I made tremendous progress yesterday in getting things organized. I was quite determined to get some things done, because I needed to get my head above water on several small tasks that have been hanging in the background. I like being organized and in order to be creative, I need to feel that things are in order. When I look at the calendar and see how time seems to be passing so quickly, it is sometimes difficult to understand how each day is consumed. My days are all so full and it really does amaze me how soon it turns from morning to night. I can't ever imagine being "bored".
> 
> I got my bank and tax business taken care of yesterday. I thank you all who sent me encouraging messages, both in the comment section and privately. It feels good to know that i have friends and people who care. I do realize that I am certainly not the only one this happens to. I just want to do the right thing and it is unfortunate that they give you so little time to rectify it and pay it back. In all fairness to the IRS, the woman did offer up a payment plan right away. I didn't take her up on it though, as I didn't want to prolong things. It completely drained me right now but I wanted to be able to put things behind me and move on with a clean slate. I have made due on less. Besides, the new catalogs are out and I am 'optimistic' that I will see their success by next month (See Grizzman - I AM getting back on that pink cloud again!) Besides, it will make me work harder. We always work harder when we are hungrier.
> 
> So on to other and better things . . .
> 
> I am finishing up the proofreading on my Skating Pond project this weekend. I received my instructions back from the editor of that magazine in their format so I could check them and do any final changes on them. I like seeing everything all laid out like this and I am getting excited about the whole project again. I had spent last weekend drafting the instructions which were almost 10 written pages. There are a lot of colors and directions for all those pieces. They are not talking the bridge, but I will include it in my own set later on. I will be building the bridge soon I think and present it on the other blog. I am a little behind with the other blog, as I do like adding in stories about each character. As I have been repainting each one, I think of a short story to go with them. It makes it personal and fun for me. I will probably catch up on that this weekend, as well as adding in my star projects to my gallery.
> 
> I am still awaiting my website update from the host. When I spoke to them last Saturday, the order was supposed to be submitted in an 'expedited' status. I was told that the normal time was within a week. I also know that they programmers don't work on weekends and they are the ones that are supposed to do this. So it isn't happening yet. It is like waiting for your turn to jump out of a plane as far as I am concerned (and not in a good way!) I wish they would just get it over and done so I can see what I a will have to do to get it to normal. There are things I want to add in and I need to change some things and I think it would be silly to do it and waste the time if the site will be wiped and started from scratch (so to speak) anyway. I am not looking forward to that at all and wish it would just be done.
> 
> On a good note, I received the new issue of Creative Woodworks yesterday. The project that was in it was my "Life Is Sweet . . . Bee Happy" plaque, as well as my "Making Turn Buttons on your Scroll Saw" article. I remember that I was just finished working on that project when I first joined Lumberjocks. So much water has gone under the bridge since then, it seems! I have only been here for about four months, and it seems like it has been much longer than that. Although it seems that sometimes I am spinning my wheels, I looked back and figured out that I did accomplish a lot in these last four months. I have also met some wonderful friends and I have learned so much about so many things. All in all, it has a been a great summer.
> 
> It is funny that I almost forgot about that plaque. I opened up the magazine and said to myself "oh, yah" when I saw it. I also can't help but think how appropriate the timing was. In the wake of all the chaos of the previous week, perhaps it was a sort of karma that was going on to remind me to stay grounded and appreciate what is around me. I think they are good words to live by.
> 
> 
> From Life Is Sweet - Bee Happy!
> 
> Ya think?


Finally got some time today to check out LJ and checked up on this site and what do I find? A very lovely picture. This is so adorable and the inscription is so true! Edith loved this one!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Onword We Go!*
> 
> I made tremendous progress yesterday in getting things organized. I was quite determined to get some things done, because I needed to get my head above water on several small tasks that have been hanging in the background. I like being organized and in order to be creative, I need to feel that things are in order. When I look at the calendar and see how time seems to be passing so quickly, it is sometimes difficult to understand how each day is consumed. My days are all so full and it really does amaze me how soon it turns from morning to night. I can't ever imagine being "bored".
> 
> I got my bank and tax business taken care of yesterday. I thank you all who sent me encouraging messages, both in the comment section and privately. It feels good to know that i have friends and people who care. I do realize that I am certainly not the only one this happens to. I just want to do the right thing and it is unfortunate that they give you so little time to rectify it and pay it back. In all fairness to the IRS, the woman did offer up a payment plan right away. I didn't take her up on it though, as I didn't want to prolong things. It completely drained me right now but I wanted to be able to put things behind me and move on with a clean slate. I have made due on less. Besides, the new catalogs are out and I am 'optimistic' that I will see their success by next month (See Grizzman - I AM getting back on that pink cloud again!) Besides, it will make me work harder. We always work harder when we are hungrier.
> 
> So on to other and better things . . .
> 
> I am finishing up the proofreading on my Skating Pond project this weekend. I received my instructions back from the editor of that magazine in their format so I could check them and do any final changes on them. I like seeing everything all laid out like this and I am getting excited about the whole project again. I had spent last weekend drafting the instructions which were almost 10 written pages. There are a lot of colors and directions for all those pieces. They are not talking the bridge, but I will include it in my own set later on. I will be building the bridge soon I think and present it on the other blog. I am a little behind with the other blog, as I do like adding in stories about each character. As I have been repainting each one, I think of a short story to go with them. It makes it personal and fun for me. I will probably catch up on that this weekend, as well as adding in my star projects to my gallery.
> 
> I am still awaiting my website update from the host. When I spoke to them last Saturday, the order was supposed to be submitted in an 'expedited' status. I was told that the normal time was within a week. I also know that they programmers don't work on weekends and they are the ones that are supposed to do this. So it isn't happening yet. It is like waiting for your turn to jump out of a plane as far as I am concerned (and not in a good way!) I wish they would just get it over and done so I can see what I a will have to do to get it to normal. There are things I want to add in and I need to change some things and I think it would be silly to do it and waste the time if the site will be wiped and started from scratch (so to speak) anyway. I am not looking forward to that at all and wish it would just be done.
> 
> On a good note, I received the new issue of Creative Woodworks yesterday. The project that was in it was my "Life Is Sweet . . . Bee Happy" plaque, as well as my "Making Turn Buttons on your Scroll Saw" article. I remember that I was just finished working on that project when I first joined Lumberjocks. So much water has gone under the bridge since then, it seems! I have only been here for about four months, and it seems like it has been much longer than that. Although it seems that sometimes I am spinning my wheels, I looked back and figured out that I did accomplish a lot in these last four months. I have also met some wonderful friends and I have learned so much about so many things. All in all, it has a been a great summer.
> 
> It is funny that I almost forgot about that plaque. I opened up the magazine and said to myself "oh, yah" when I saw it. I also can't help but think how appropriate the timing was. In the wake of all the chaos of the previous week, perhaps it was a sort of karma that was going on to remind me to stay grounded and appreciate what is around me. I think they are good words to live by.
> 
> 
> From Life Is Sweet - Bee Happy!
> 
> Ya think?


Organizing is good. I took the entire day yesterday and rearranged a few things in my shop. There wasn't no huge changes, but there were two stack of wood up front that I was tired of having to keep an eye on in order to keep people from getting grease and oil on. So, I moved them. Of course I had to move a large pile of 2-4 inch wide strips before I could do that. Then of course I found ten other things that needed to be done in the process. So, my rearranging that was supposed to take a couple of hours wound up taking all day and into the evening. I am much happier now though with everything back in order.
I'm glad you got your tax situation fixed. I agree with you about getting it over with. Sort of like ripping a band aide off quickly. It doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Crossing More Things Off My List*

Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.

So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!

I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.

Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.

I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.

So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?

Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!

I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.

Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.

They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.

So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.

As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.

But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.

Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.

I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?

It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.

I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


If no one ells will I will be the one who clap your shoulders and give you the kudo for
being upfront behind the scenes I know how tuff it is to have 150% focus there allso
but it is realy there 70% of ones business is making or breaking

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


I find Microsoft Word's grasp of grammar somewhat rudimentary and sometimes just plain wrong. Is that because, although it has a UK English option, American programmers only understand US English?

Apparently the company I work for has started receiving application forms filled in using 'text speak'. 
XLent M8. Whatever next?

Feels good to get the background tasks done though, doesn't it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


I agree, Martyn. I have the same thing here with the Canadian English vs. US English. I mainly benefit from the nasty little red squiggly line it puts under words that are misspelled/mistyped. I do most of my typing with cats on my lap or on the arm rest or sitting/sleeping on my mouse pad. It just helps me to take notice and look. As for the grammar - I gave up on using MS word for that a long time ago. I agree with you - most times it is just plain wrong!

I only tried the speaking programs once in 1997 or so. I am sure they must have come a long way since then, but I don't see me ever wanting to use them. (I think the one I saw was 'dragon' or something like that) I enjoy reading and writing and there is much to be said for a well written story. It allows your imagination to flourish!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


Hi Sheila.

A good command of the language is important to someone in your position, just like any other tool. Remember, although most folks here think you're a scroll sawyer, *you aren't*. You're a *teacher.* Any decent craftsman can turn out a good project, but it;s a much rarer gift to be able to convey the information on how to do it to someone else, and adding the constraint of never being face to face with the student makes that task even harder. You are to be congratulated on combining both skills at the high level you do on a consistent basis.

As for not having your camera with you, might I suggest buying a second camera that you keep with you 24/7 for those candid shots? Something cheap enough that losing or breaking it won't be too much of a catastrophe. There are tons of good used ones on the local buy/sell sites for the price of dinner for two at a fast food joint. Cameras that wre state of the art a couple of years back and cost hundreds of dollars new are now obsolete (read "more than a month old) and available for $20 or so now from the "I just have to have the latest and greatest" crowd.. Keep it in your purse if you carry one, or a pocket if you don't. That way you won't miss those vistas that crop up unexpectedly. You can even use it as a deduction come tax time as a research expense! (grin)

Making beautiful things is a joy known to most craftsmen. Being able to help someone *else* create beauty is twice the joy and is a joy known only to the *teachers* in life. You are so blessed.

Have a great today and a better tomorrow.


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


Sheila, that sounds like an absolutely fabulous day, I am envious. Your writing skill are top notch, I could hear the water and see the sun go down with the orange, pink, and purple glow. Glad you were able to get the behind the scenes tasks accomplished, I look forward to seeing your plans for the skating rink.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


Sheila, I had a good day today, got lots of things done and started on a new project. Alas, no pretty sunset here today but thanks to your descriptions I had a lovely vision!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Crossing More Things Off My List*
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a tremendous amount of important things. I don't have any pictures to show you, but sometimes the days when you get the behind the scenes things done are the most fulfilling. Accomplishments are not always measured with tangibles, you know.
> 
> So what did I do which deserves all this fanfare and pomp and circumstance? I proofread and/or assembled instructions for no less than four projects which will be heading out for the magazine tomorrow! Yay for me!
> 
> I kind of tease about it because it is one of the least fun parts of the job I do for the magazine, but one of the most necessary. Although they have editors and proofreaders at the magazine which do help things a lot, I pride myself on giving them near press-ready material so all they really have to do for the most part is drop it in and print it. I have been told for many years by them that I am "an easy edit" and in the days when I was tremendously insecure about getting my work published, I kicked my writing and grammar skills into high gear with the hopes that they would choose more of my projects not only for the projects, but also because it made their job easier.
> 
> Did it work? I guess I will never really know. But I do know that it never hurt me. What started out as survival and trying to impress them has over these almost 15 years become habit with me and has made me a much better writer. I also have to give some credit to Microsoft Word because I have learned a few things regarding spelling and grammar from that program also. Now don't get me wrong - I certainly don't consider it the bible of the English language. But it does help you when you are writing on the fly and need a quick check.
> 
> I suppose that it all comes down to the fact that I do really like writing (no kidding!) I had a technical writing class in my second year of University at Southern Illinois and I remember that class as if it were yesterday. I don't know why because I can't remember even who my teacher was, but I remember many of the rules and points that he tried to drum into our heads so we knew how to explain things in written form. I also remember thinking at the time how I would never, ever in my life find this information to be useful to me in any way. It just goes to show you.
> 
> So yesterday was spent writing, modifying and correcting photographs and proofreading. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it isn't too bad and I do like doing it somewhat. Getting started is the most difficult part. Once I am on the right path, things just seem to roll and fall into place. Correcting the photography is really satisfying because you would be amazed at the capabilities of what Photoshop can do. I am not talking about tricks and such, I am just referring to the common adjustments to pictures which make them unbelievably better. That program fascinates me and I realize I only utilize a small fraction of its power but it almost makes me feel guilty because it can make my pictures look so much better. I could spend another lifetime learning that program!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about when I first started out with the magazine and they were just beginning to ask for my own step-by-step photography. I would struggle so hard to get decent pictures. I couldn't even get nice ones for the covers of my pattern packets without going through a great deal of trauma. I look back at my earliest patterns from 1998 and around there and I remember shooting picture after picture and waiting for the sun to be just right and then running to the one hour photo place and spending about $15 for the roll of film to be processed. That hour seemed so long to wait! More times than not, I would pick up the finished photographs only to find that most if not all of them were garbage. I had now knowledge of Photoshop or any photo adjusting software and it made it so tough to get a good shot.
> 
> Now it is so easy for me most of the time. I have a decent camera (Sony Cyber-shot with 7.2 megapixils) which cost me under $300 and I take anywhere from 30-70 or more pictures per project as I go along. Many times I take the same shot with several different settings by just flicking a switch, so it isn't like I am stopping every two seconds to shoot. All this in an instant. I usually have about five or six choices that I give myself per step and depending on the project, I offer them anywhere from ten to twenty pictures per project. I never really count, but they seem to use about eight to ten of them per publication. I like to give them choices though. I give them more than they need so they can show what they feel is important and I would rather err on the side of offering too many rather then too few shots.
> 
> They have complimented me recently on my photography. But I attribute that to my increasing knowledge of Photoshop as well as getting to know my camera better. I have had it over two years now and even though I realize that it is eons behind in what technology offers today, it is still easy for me and I understand it and feel it does a fine job. I find I can spend too much time trying to keep up with technology and I like to give myself a break now and then and do other things and leave the things that work for me alone for just a bit. I will catch up later.
> 
> So things are ready to be packed off and sent tomorrow. That is a big thing to check off the list. Once again the magazine should be good for a couple of issues at least, as they still have two articles of mine and I just sent them a project the previous week. That makes four for Creative Woodworks along with the articles and the other was the Skating Pond written instructions for Christmas 365.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I am getting quite excited about the Skating Pond again. I did spend a bit of time in the evening painting more pieces, but I didn't finish so I may have two new pieces for you all to see tomorrow. I plan to work on it a bit today, as I want to try to designate Sunday as my painting day again for the fall and holiday seasons. I like doing this and it bumps up Sunday to one of my favorite days of the week. When the weather changes and it is snowy and cold out, I sometimes like to declare what I call a "jammie day" where I stay in my favorite and most comfortable jammies all day and paint fun things and watch movies in the background. It is a wonderful way to spend a cold day and there is something wickedly defiant about not getting properly dressed that I love. I also find that jammie days lead to baking and making a nice Sunday roast and all of that other comforting stuff that I love so they are something that I regard as quite special.
> 
> But it is much too early in the season for that now. I only do that on certain occasions when the timing and atmosphere are just right. I don't want to water down the specialness of it. It will be something to look forward to though and I will do so with great anticipation.
> 
> Today looks like it will be a winner again. I woke up today, as yesterday, to a thick and dense fog. I couldn't even see across the street to the river practically. But it had lifted by mid-morning and turned out to be a beautiful and sunny day after all. I didn't take advantage of it because of the tasks at hand, but I did manage to go with my partner and get some ice cream after supper. We went to a place that I had never been before. We took this road down toward the water and there were no houses on it and it just kind of ended. We had the top down on the car, realizing that the days of doing that are numbered. As we approached the end of the road, there was nothing to stop you and you could drive all the way into the water if you wished. The tide was so high that the waves were crashing only two car lengths away from us and it appeared as if we were sitting right on the water. It was quite beautiful and I wish I had brought my camera. We sat there for about 20 minutes to half an hour and watched the orange and fiery sun fall into the water. Again I was amazed - as I always am - at how quickly that happens. One minute the sun is there and the next it seems to have slipped into the water on the horizon, leaving the sky a beautiful orange and pink and purple glow. It certainly knows how to go out in style.
> 
> I am going to take advantage of today though. I think I am due for a long walk in the woods. The tops of the trees are beginning to turn ever so slightly golden. If I take the time to notice, I can see more and more of it each day. Although it is still quite subtle, you can see the occasional anxious tree or bush boasting reds and oranges among the golden leaves. There always seem to be a few ahead of the crowd, aren't there?
> 
> It is time for me to make a few memories. I can remember and relive these thoughts of my walks when I am under several inches (or even feet) of snow this winter and relive the pleasures that will await me again. I don't need a camera for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day on this beautiful Sunday and take the time to fill your memory banks with some happy, peaceful or calm events that you can pull on sometime mid-week when things are getting to you. You would be amazed at how wonderfully it will fuel your soul.


As always, Sheila , I enjoy reading your post; you really write very well and I can tell that you really enjoy what you do and I am very glad for you. Have a really nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hitting the Ground Running *

I did wind up taking advantage of the beautiful day yesterday and I played 'hookie'. It was a beautiful and warm day and it was just too tempting for me to resist spending some time outside. I am looking at all the things that I have to do today however and I am certainly going to pay the price for it. Not really, but there are things that I have to get done that I need to do today and the list is a bit longer than I wanted. I know today will go by fast.

We wound up going to an auto show in the area and that was nice. I love seeing all the tricked-out cars and it was fun to see all the owners who take such pride in them. Much like we love our woodworking, they love their cars and can spend quite a long while talking about them and showing people all of the modifications they did to them to make them special.

My neighbor Lee has his own prized Honda that he shows occasionally and we went there both to support him and also to take in all the other cool cars. (He is the one who rescues cats and has five of his own) Lee won second place in his category yesterday and came over later on to show us his plaque. I was really happy for him. Here is a pic of him and his car.


From Everday Stuff

After the show, we went to the university near us and walked some of the many winding trails there. I had never been there before and I was surprised at the number of wooded paths that were hidden behind the university buildings. We walked through them for about an hour, not seeing a single soul the entire time and it was cool and quiet and quite beautiful. At one point the trail crossed behind the university and the path led along side the ocean to a small lighthouse. I had been at the lighthouse previously many years ago, but was unaware of the adjacent walking paths. I want to be sure to go back in a couple of weeks when the leaves are colorful and I promise again to have pictures. This time I did bring my camera, but foolishly left it in the car before I realized how scenic it was. I must get into the habit of taking it with me always.

When I got home, I did some housecleaning and then spent the rest of the day working on the Pond set. I finished the next figure, Phillipe, and started the next but didn't finish it yet. Here is a picture of Phillipe.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I really have to catch up on the Pond blog, as I just realized this morning that I haven't added in the last couple of pieces. I don't want too many things to get behind.

So for today, I have to get that package set up for pickup to go to the magazine with the three projects. I also have an order I need to finish cutting and some calls to make. I received an email yesterday from the web director of the big show in New York next March and they need a picture, a bio and some information on the presentation that I am going to be doing for the classes. It is good that they asked for these things now because it will get me moving in the planning stages of that event.

So with that said, I will get moving for today. I will start my week running and see how many of these things I can accomplish today. I hope you all have a great Monday too.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Ground Running *
> 
> I did wind up taking advantage of the beautiful day yesterday and I played 'hookie'. It was a beautiful and warm day and it was just too tempting for me to resist spending some time outside. I am looking at all the things that I have to do today however and I am certainly going to pay the price for it. Not really, but there are things that I have to get done that I need to do today and the list is a bit longer than I wanted. I know today will go by fast.
> 
> We wound up going to an auto show in the area and that was nice. I love seeing all the tricked-out cars and it was fun to see all the owners who take such pride in them. Much like we love our woodworking, they love their cars and can spend quite a long while talking about them and showing people all of the modifications they did to them to make them special.
> 
> My neighbor Lee has his own prized Honda that he shows occasionally and we went there both to support him and also to take in all the other cool cars. (He is the one who rescues cats and has five of his own) Lee won second place in his category yesterday and came over later on to show us his plaque. I was really happy for him. Here is a pic of him and his car.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> After the show, we went to the university near us and walked some of the many winding trails there. I had never been there before and I was surprised at the number of wooded paths that were hidden behind the university buildings. We walked through them for about an hour, not seeing a single soul the entire time and it was cool and quiet and quite beautiful. At one point the trail crossed behind the university and the path led along side the ocean to a small lighthouse. I had been at the lighthouse previously many years ago, but was unaware of the adjacent walking paths. I want to be sure to go back in a couple of weeks when the leaves are colorful and I promise again to have pictures. This time I did bring my camera, but foolishly left it in the car before I realized how scenic it was. I must get into the habit of taking it with me always.
> 
> When I got home, I did some housecleaning and then spent the rest of the day working on the Pond set. I finished the next figure, Phillipe, and started the next but didn't finish it yet. Here is a picture of Phillipe.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I really have to catch up on the Pond blog, as I just realized this morning that I haven't added in the last couple of pieces. I don't want too many things to get behind.
> 
> So for today, I have to get that package set up for pickup to go to the magazine with the three projects. I also have an order I need to finish cutting and some calls to make. I received an email yesterday from the web director of the big show in New York next March and they need a picture, a bio and some information on the presentation that I am going to be doing for the classes. It is good that they asked for these things now because it will get me moving in the planning stages of that event.
> 
> So with that said, I will get moving for today. I will start my week running and see how many of these things I can accomplish today. I hope you all have a great Monday too.


Sheila, as busy as you stay there is absolutely nothing wrong with having fun and just enjoying yourself once in a while. I don't think that the lost time will cost you a thing because it recharged your batteries so to speak and that will save you some time on your future work. Keep up the good work. It really sounds like you had a wonderful day and with all of those nice trails, the view of the ocean, and the good weather, I can see why you did. Take car.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Ground Running *
> 
> I did wind up taking advantage of the beautiful day yesterday and I played 'hookie'. It was a beautiful and warm day and it was just too tempting for me to resist spending some time outside. I am looking at all the things that I have to do today however and I am certainly going to pay the price for it. Not really, but there are things that I have to get done that I need to do today and the list is a bit longer than I wanted. I know today will go by fast.
> 
> We wound up going to an auto show in the area and that was nice. I love seeing all the tricked-out cars and it was fun to see all the owners who take such pride in them. Much like we love our woodworking, they love their cars and can spend quite a long while talking about them and showing people all of the modifications they did to them to make them special.
> 
> My neighbor Lee has his own prized Honda that he shows occasionally and we went there both to support him and also to take in all the other cool cars. (He is the one who rescues cats and has five of his own) Lee won second place in his category yesterday and came over later on to show us his plaque. I was really happy for him. Here is a pic of him and his car.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> After the show, we went to the university near us and walked some of the many winding trails there. I had never been there before and I was surprised at the number of wooded paths that were hidden behind the university buildings. We walked through them for about an hour, not seeing a single soul the entire time and it was cool and quiet and quite beautiful. At one point the trail crossed behind the university and the path led along side the ocean to a small lighthouse. I had been at the lighthouse previously many years ago, but was unaware of the adjacent walking paths. I want to be sure to go back in a couple of weeks when the leaves are colorful and I promise again to have pictures. This time I did bring my camera, but foolishly left it in the car before I realized how scenic it was. I must get into the habit of taking it with me always.
> 
> When I got home, I did some housecleaning and then spent the rest of the day working on the Pond set. I finished the next figure, Phillipe, and started the next but didn't finish it yet. Here is a picture of Phillipe.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I really have to catch up on the Pond blog, as I just realized this morning that I haven't added in the last couple of pieces. I don't want too many things to get behind.
> 
> So for today, I have to get that package set up for pickup to go to the magazine with the three projects. I also have an order I need to finish cutting and some calls to make. I received an email yesterday from the web director of the big show in New York next March and they need a picture, a bio and some information on the presentation that I am going to be doing for the classes. It is good that they asked for these things now because it will get me moving in the planning stages of that event.
> 
> So with that said, I will get moving for today. I will start my week running and see how many of these things I can accomplish today. I hope you all have a great Monday too.


Thanks for the notice.
Funny thing now when I read your post it has an accent!

Have a good day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Ground Running *
> 
> I did wind up taking advantage of the beautiful day yesterday and I played 'hookie'. It was a beautiful and warm day and it was just too tempting for me to resist spending some time outside. I am looking at all the things that I have to do today however and I am certainly going to pay the price for it. Not really, but there are things that I have to get done that I need to do today and the list is a bit longer than I wanted. I know today will go by fast.
> 
> We wound up going to an auto show in the area and that was nice. I love seeing all the tricked-out cars and it was fun to see all the owners who take such pride in them. Much like we love our woodworking, they love their cars and can spend quite a long while talking about them and showing people all of the modifications they did to them to make them special.
> 
> My neighbor Lee has his own prized Honda that he shows occasionally and we went there both to support him and also to take in all the other cool cars. (He is the one who rescues cats and has five of his own) Lee won second place in his category yesterday and came over later on to show us his plaque. I was really happy for him. Here is a pic of him and his car.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> After the show, we went to the university near us and walked some of the many winding trails there. I had never been there before and I was surprised at the number of wooded paths that were hidden behind the university buildings. We walked through them for about an hour, not seeing a single soul the entire time and it was cool and quiet and quite beautiful. At one point the trail crossed behind the university and the path led along side the ocean to a small lighthouse. I had been at the lighthouse previously many years ago, but was unaware of the adjacent walking paths. I want to be sure to go back in a couple of weeks when the leaves are colorful and I promise again to have pictures. This time I did bring my camera, but foolishly left it in the car before I realized how scenic it was. I must get into the habit of taking it with me always.
> 
> When I got home, I did some housecleaning and then spent the rest of the day working on the Pond set. I finished the next figure, Phillipe, and started the next but didn't finish it yet. Here is a picture of Phillipe.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I really have to catch up on the Pond blog, as I just realized this morning that I haven't added in the last couple of pieces. I don't want too many things to get behind.
> 
> So for today, I have to get that package set up for pickup to go to the magazine with the three projects. I also have an order I need to finish cutting and some calls to make. I received an email yesterday from the web director of the big show in New York next March and they need a picture, a bio and some information on the presentation that I am going to be doing for the classes. It is good that they asked for these things now because it will get me moving in the planning stages of that event.
> 
> So with that said, I will get moving for today. I will start my week running and see how many of these things I can accomplish today. I hope you all have a great Monday too.


Canadian or US, John? LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Ground Running *
> 
> I did wind up taking advantage of the beautiful day yesterday and I played 'hookie'. It was a beautiful and warm day and it was just too tempting for me to resist spending some time outside. I am looking at all the things that I have to do today however and I am certainly going to pay the price for it. Not really, but there are things that I have to get done that I need to do today and the list is a bit longer than I wanted. I know today will go by fast.
> 
> We wound up going to an auto show in the area and that was nice. I love seeing all the tricked-out cars and it was fun to see all the owners who take such pride in them. Much like we love our woodworking, they love their cars and can spend quite a long while talking about them and showing people all of the modifications they did to them to make them special.
> 
> My neighbor Lee has his own prized Honda that he shows occasionally and we went there both to support him and also to take in all the other cool cars. (He is the one who rescues cats and has five of his own) Lee won second place in his category yesterday and came over later on to show us his plaque. I was really happy for him. Here is a pic of him and his car.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> After the show, we went to the university near us and walked some of the many winding trails there. I had never been there before and I was surprised at the number of wooded paths that were hidden behind the university buildings. We walked through them for about an hour, not seeing a single soul the entire time and it was cool and quiet and quite beautiful. At one point the trail crossed behind the university and the path led along side the ocean to a small lighthouse. I had been at the lighthouse previously many years ago, but was unaware of the adjacent walking paths. I want to be sure to go back in a couple of weeks when the leaves are colorful and I promise again to have pictures. This time I did bring my camera, but foolishly left it in the car before I realized how scenic it was. I must get into the habit of taking it with me always.
> 
> When I got home, I did some housecleaning and then spent the rest of the day working on the Pond set. I finished the next figure, Phillipe, and started the next but didn't finish it yet. Here is a picture of Phillipe.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I really have to catch up on the Pond blog, as I just realized this morning that I haven't added in the last couple of pieces. I don't want too many things to get behind.
> 
> So for today, I have to get that package set up for pickup to go to the magazine with the three projects. I also have an order I need to finish cutting and some calls to make. I received an email yesterday from the web director of the big show in New York next March and they need a picture, a bio and some information on the presentation that I am going to be doing for the classes. It is good that they asked for these things now because it will get me moving in the planning stages of that event.
> 
> So with that said, I will get moving for today. I will start my week running and see how many of these things I can accomplish today. I hope you all have a great Monday too.


It is important to just close up shop now and then and spend time with the people we love. I took a few hours yesterday and fired up the grill. There's nothing in the world like sitting outside with family while the meat is cooking close by.


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Ground Running *
> 
> I did wind up taking advantage of the beautiful day yesterday and I played 'hookie'. It was a beautiful and warm day and it was just too tempting for me to resist spending some time outside. I am looking at all the things that I have to do today however and I am certainly going to pay the price for it. Not really, but there are things that I have to get done that I need to do today and the list is a bit longer than I wanted. I know today will go by fast.
> 
> We wound up going to an auto show in the area and that was nice. I love seeing all the tricked-out cars and it was fun to see all the owners who take such pride in them. Much like we love our woodworking, they love their cars and can spend quite a long while talking about them and showing people all of the modifications they did to them to make them special.
> 
> My neighbor Lee has his own prized Honda that he shows occasionally and we went there both to support him and also to take in all the other cool cars. (He is the one who rescues cats and has five of his own) Lee won second place in his category yesterday and came over later on to show us his plaque. I was really happy for him. Here is a pic of him and his car.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> After the show, we went to the university near us and walked some of the many winding trails there. I had never been there before and I was surprised at the number of wooded paths that were hidden behind the university buildings. We walked through them for about an hour, not seeing a single soul the entire time and it was cool and quiet and quite beautiful. At one point the trail crossed behind the university and the path led along side the ocean to a small lighthouse. I had been at the lighthouse previously many years ago, but was unaware of the adjacent walking paths. I want to be sure to go back in a couple of weeks when the leaves are colorful and I promise again to have pictures. This time I did bring my camera, but foolishly left it in the car before I realized how scenic it was. I must get into the habit of taking it with me always.
> 
> When I got home, I did some housecleaning and then spent the rest of the day working on the Pond set. I finished the next figure, Phillipe, and started the next but didn't finish it yet. Here is a picture of Phillipe.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I really have to catch up on the Pond blog, as I just realized this morning that I haven't added in the last couple of pieces. I don't want too many things to get behind.
> 
> So for today, I have to get that package set up for pickup to go to the magazine with the three projects. I also have an order I need to finish cutting and some calls to make. I received an email yesterday from the web director of the big show in New York next March and they need a picture, a bio and some information on the presentation that I am going to be doing for the classes. It is good that they asked for these things now because it will get me moving in the planning stages of that event.
> 
> So with that said, I will get moving for today. I will start my week running and see how many of these things I can accomplish today. I hope you all have a great Monday too.


Good to hear you had some fun!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting Today!*

I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.

It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.

Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.

None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.

I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back. 

My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.

I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.

In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.

It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)

Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.

Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.

Have a great one.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today!*
> 
> I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.
> 
> It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.
> 
> Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.
> 
> None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.
> 
> I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back.
> 
> My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.
> 
> I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.
> 
> In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.
> 
> It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)
> 
> Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.
> 
> Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.
> 
> Have a great one.


Those heart stopping moments.
I sell some items on eBay and when the "Item not as described" heading comes up my heart starts pounding.
On both occasion's the customer pressed the wrong button and it was a thank you.
I often look at your work area and the amazing work that you do. You are an inspiration. I then look at my shop and don't feel so bad about my space.
Thanks for your blog.
Jamie


----------



## DocSavage45

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today!*
> 
> I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.
> 
> It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.
> 
> Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.
> 
> None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.
> 
> I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back.
> 
> My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.
> 
> I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.
> 
> In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.
> 
> It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)
> 
> Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.
> 
> Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.
> 
> Have a great one.


Sounds familiar. I hate paperwork. Have to work with insurance companies. They take our money up front and hold it as long as they can. Some wait the full thirty days and then tell you "oh you made a mistake." Morgan Freeman while being God in one of the "Almighty" movies said "you wanted patience? I gave you the opportunity to learn patience." Sticks with me to keep "reframing" my expectations. Back on the path?


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today!*
> 
> I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.
> 
> It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.
> 
> Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.
> 
> None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.
> 
> I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back.
> 
> My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.
> 
> I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.
> 
> In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.
> 
> It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)
> 
> Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.
> 
> Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.
> 
> Have a great one.


good morning sheila..im glad the pattern problem worked out, its always nie to know it wasnt a screw up on your part…as i know you enought to know you want things spot on…your doing a great job with your business and im sure that if you just push along and do your best, you will do good…have a great day…more to follow in pm…grizzman


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today!*
> 
> I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.
> 
> It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.
> 
> Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.
> 
> None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.
> 
> I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back.
> 
> My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.
> 
> I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.
> 
> In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.
> 
> It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)
> 
> Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.
> 
> Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.
> 
> Have a great one.


huuu there you realy waked my hart for a long moment Sheila…lol
I just know have thats feel and speciel if it was my failier even thow not intended , I just hate them
when its happen becourse I so easely loose my temper

don´t worry about , when you blog behind scenes in a business , I think thats one of the resons 
people like to read your blogs

have a great day Sheila
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today!*
> 
> I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.
> 
> It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.
> 
> Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.
> 
> None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.
> 
> I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back.
> 
> My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.
> 
> I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.
> 
> In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.
> 
> It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)
> 
> Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.
> 
> Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.
> 
> Have a great one.


Wow Sheila, The way you told the story had me on needles and pins along with you! I was relieved also and it was not my problem but you wrote so well that it also seemed like my problem too.

My wife has come up with lots of ideas for scrolling and wants to design some of her own patterns and asked me to check with you as to what or which software program you use for designing? That is if you don't mind!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today!*
> 
> I got all of the important things I needed to get done yesterday. That was a good thing. I still have a list of so many things that still need to be done too though, and I am continuing on today. I am however, going to get to the scroll saw and get some cutting done. I have been working on an order for something on the side and I am determined to finish cutting it today.
> 
> It's funny how little time I get to spend 'in the shop' or actually physically cutting. When I started this blog, I mentioned that it would be not only about my projects and woodworking, but also about the business of designing and my life in general (which as most of you who read often realize, revolves around my business.) I found that by writing things down and talking to you all about what my daily plans are, it not only organizes my day for me, but it also motivates me to finish things and accomplish things.
> 
> Although I don't sit here as often and scratch my head wondering where the time goes as I used to do, there are still days where I wonder. As the days bleed into weeks and those into months, I realize just how quickly time does go by. In a way it makes me more patient because if I am anxious in waiting for something to happen, the wait never seems so long no matter how far off in the future it is. However, on the other side, some days it just seems like I am living in the fast-forward mode and things happen just too quickly. It is at that time that I find I need to take a breath and stop and try to take it all in.
> 
> None of it is bad though. The older I get the more I learn to appreciate every moment for what it is. There is no way for instance, that I can consider my business successful if it wasn't as busy as it is now. I had years of very little customer correspondence and interaction with both customers and wholesalers and those were my most non-productive times in my life. Everything was stagnant and there was plenty of time to do other things and think about how slow everything was. Now though, a day doesn't go by without interaction with several customers and one of the several wholesalers I am dealing with or the magazine. There is always the reminder there that "yes, I have a business" and it is working.
> 
> I realize that sometimes several of these blogs in a row talk not about the days' cutting or project, but more of the behind the scenes events that are the business. I hope that doesn't disappoint you all because I know that this is a woodworking forum and you are all here looking for woodworking and projects and things of that nature. But I do believe - especially after talking to many of you and getting to know you - that you are interested in seeing this part of woodworking. I suppose that is why you keep coming back.
> 
> My package headed for the magazine was picked up by noon. (Purolator picks up packages for no additional charge - something I discovered after two years of driving in all kinds of goofy weather to send out a package! I do everything on the computer - fill out the request, pay and put in a pick-up order and they come to the door and get it. What a great thing!) I was then free to go and do my other mail and run my errands. I spent the rest of the afternoon doing customer responses and also setting up my cutting for today.
> 
> I had a scare from a customer who emailed me that she received one of my patterns and her and her husband felt I was missing an important line which separated the frame of the picture from the inner design. She had purchased the pattern from the wholesaler who recently started printing my patterns and shipping them from there. My heart immediately skipped a couple of beats as I checked my own copies and made sure the line was indeed there. It was. I almost jumped and contacted the wholesaler to see what happened, but I first asked her to email her phone number so I could call her. The pattern she bought was a good seller, so I spent the next half hour or so with my stomach in knots, thinking that everyone who purchased it would think I was an idiot and didn't know how to make a proper pattern. I felt my adrenaline level rising but tried to focus on other things. She did send me her number and I immediately called her and she was surprised at how quickly I responded. Little did she know of my anxiety over the matter.
> 
> In speaking with her, we figured out that she thought a shadow line on the photograph was to be cut and that there was supposed to be an additional line on the pattern that wasn't there. After I explained to her how the plaque was to be constructed, she did understand and everything was fine. She had misunderstood the number of pieces and everything on the pattern was as it should be. She was very kind and thankful for me calling her and did tell me that she would buy directly from me the next time. I was relieved, and also happy that I didn't jump the gun and write the wholesalers before gathering all my information. If I would have acted on impulse, I would have looked quite foolish to them.
> 
> It did bring to my attention that I am strung a little tight these days. (I say that half-smiling.) I was very happy that I had the control and patience to wait and see before acting. For several minutes there I was ready for a battle. Thank goodness I didn't react and do or say something stupid. It was a good lesson in patience and hopefully I won't forget it the next time something like that happens. I was quite proud of myself (and relieved!)
> 
> Cutting will be good for me today. I always enjoy it and it gives me time to mellow out and think. It may seem tedious to some of you, but it calms me quite a bit, as it takes my thoughts and concentration into another direction and doesn't allow room for other thoughts to creep in. It was like that when I would play the piano. I was so busy concentrating on what I was doing that I didn't have time to think about other things or worry. Perhaps that is why I found it so satisfying, as I do scroll sawing.
> 
> Its only Tuesday and already off to a good start. I was up early today, not because I am worried or full of anxiety, but because I am looking forward to what today will bring. I don't know why, but I feel it will be something positive.
> 
> Have a great one.


Hi, Erwin!  I hope you are having a good evening. I used Adobe Products - Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat Professional as well as Microsoft Word to make my patterns. It is quite expensive for someone starting out though and did take me several years to be competent using it.

I don't know what to tell you regarding where Edith should start. I am not familiar with the other drawing programs on the market except CorelDraw but I stopped using that many years ago when I switched to Adobe. I use the Illustrator program for drawing and I really do draw my own designs with it. I have a tablet and pen instead of a mouse and it is easier to draw with it. Mine is by Wacom (www.wacom.com)

I know on some of the sites, like Steve Goods' site there are others who use even free software for drawing. I don't know if you are familiar with any of the sites, but maybe you are better off asking them. I wish I could be more help to you. But if you need information on the sites, you could let me know and I can help you with that.

I am glad things turned out OK for me too with the pattern. It really was a scary half hour or so! I have a fun surprise for tomorrow's blog that I am working on so be sure to check in on it!  I hope everyone likes it!

Have a good evening and write if you need anything else. Best regards to Edith too!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*

Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.

One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.

She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.


From A Beary Tale

"Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.

"But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.

"I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.

"Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"

There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.

"Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."

"Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.

Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."

"Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."

Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."


From A Beary Tale

"Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)

"Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"

There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.

Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.

"It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.


From A Beary Tale

Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.

"Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)


From A Beary Tale

The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.

"It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.


From A Beary Tale

As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.

"I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."

Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!

"I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"

Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.

And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.

The end

(No bears were harmed while making this story!)


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Thanks, Sheila!!
Great Story, Well Told!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Leldon is one lucky bear. Living in a pink cloud over Scrolland with the talented Lumberjock, Scrollgirl and all her fantastic creations. All hail Scrollgirl, who seems to be getting younger by the minute.


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Sheila, this was a nice story and it really helped jump start my day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


a wonderful morning story…i hope they will be happy in Ohio..it does get cold and snowing i think..so they can den up and snuggle together to stay warm…and when they awake to go find berries and plants to eat, they will remember there creator and will sit on the edge of the pond and eat some pop tarts they found in a picnic basket..they will all smile and remember there wonderful lady creator and her wonderful smile…they will remember the smell of sweet rolls in the air and the comfy little house that they use to dance in…....now they will set up a new little den in the woods…and will still have the wonderful memories of the sweet lady who created them from wood…and when they came out of there travel box…they became alive and roamed the woods of Ohio…when winter is come, they too will skate across the pond and remember there wonderful lady friend…when there noses perk in the winter cold air, they will smell some sweet rolls being made…and will here noises like frogs singing…..birds will sweep down and tell them welcome to the new woods of Ohio…...and at night when they settle into there winter den..they will all smile because they love the lady who cut them from wood…


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Sheila dear, are you smoking that stuff again? **

I couldn't "bear" to part with them all either. No parent is happy when the little ones decide the time has come to leave the nest. It's nice one decided to stay home with mommy to keep her company at her saw.

Now if you can just teach the little tyke to make *coffee!*

Happy sawing.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


ps to the bears travel…..a few summers and winters had gone by when one day they heard a noise in the Ohio woods that was new to them, but yet something that they smelled rang true to them..alas one of them started to cry and he smiled with tears running down his fury face,he knew….he new it was the wonderful lady with the wonderful smile who was sitting by the frozen pond, with her skates on…she had a table set up with blueberry cake, pop tarts…and sweet rolls…and a very nice warm fire was sending little sparks into the night air…she had come to see her dancing bears…they met with love and joy in there hearts…and they all took turns dancing with this wonderful lady..and after they danced and skated in the night, they finally tired and all snuggled up next to the warm fire and slept with smiles on there faces and love in there hearts…they were together again for a short while to remember the love they all had and were thankful for a wonderful night in the woods of ohio and the chance to be with there wonderful lady friend one more time…they all slept with love and peace in there hearts..and the warmth of the fire surrounded them the rest of the night.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


What a wonderful story! 
They will love it in the Apple Creek! There is an Amish bakery where the donuts and cinnamon rolls sweeten the air as you pass by. They will enjoy the accent of the young ladies as they wisper little stories about the favorite friend. A beautiful fall where the trees are starting to change into the fantastic backgound of colors.

The bears will be adopted by a Jr. High Volleyball team in Apple Creek, Ohio where the bear rules.
*Waynedale Golden Bears*!
Though they will be going into different homes to be loved, the years will pass and they will be able to share the stories of growing up as they meet over and again through life.

My daughter Janet coaches the young ladies and I have the pleasure of enjoying their friendship and games. Each one of these little ladies will get a bear ( yet to be named) to remind them of the fun and friendship that we enjoyed in this short chapter of life. They will be cuddled and adorned by all that see them. 
Your touching story will also be shared during the presentation.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Sheila, I reckon you could be a scrollgirl, a painter, a writer…so many things. And there just aren't enough hours in a day!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


I'll have what's shes having! LOL! VERY COOL STORY!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Aww, Sheila, What a lovely heart warming story! With that many bears around, one of em's gotta be named "Bearpie"?  Or "Honey Pie" as I call my wife!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


Apple Creek 8th Grade Girls Volleyball are the 2010 County Champions and now each have a bear to remind them for years to come.
Thanks so much for the story. I was able to share it with the team as they received their BEAR!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking "Beary Tale"*
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a woodworker named Scrollgirl. She loved woodworking of all kinds and making patterns so others could join in her fun and make their own woodworking projects.
> 
> One day, one of her friends on Lumberjocks asked her if she could do him a favor and make some bears for her. She was happy to do it and went right to work. She picked a beautiful hickory board to create her bears, with a warm golden color. "This would be perfect" she thought as she sanded and prepped the wood.
> 
> She scrolled and scrolled all day long (that's why they call her Scrollgirl!) and while she was scrolling the final bear, she noticed that all the other bears gathered around the scroll saw to cheer her on.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Go, Scrollgirl! Go!" they all cheered. And when she finished, they all danced and celebrated. It was a joyous time and everyone was happy.
> 
> "But now what are you going to do with us?" asked one little bear in a sweet voice.
> 
> "I am going to clean you up, and pack you up and send you to Apple Creek, Ohio." she told him.
> 
> "Why?" asked the little bear. "Don't you like us?"
> 
> There was a hush among the bears. Everyone looked to Scrollgirl and waited for an answer.
> 
> "Of course, I like you!" she said. "But I put my heart and soul into you and I am sending you out to bring happiness and joy to all who see you, wherever you go."
> 
> "Are you a witch?" asked one bear, looking a bit frightened.
> 
> Scrollgirl just smiled at the bear. "Of course not! I am a Lumberjock. ALL Lumberjocks love woodworking and they ALL put their hearts and souls into their woodworking. They love what they do and they make beautiful and wonderful things and send them all over the world. There are pen turners and box makers and carvers and even people who make beautiful cutting boards from hundreds of pieces of wood! Some Lumberjocks make furniture and toys for children that will be kept and cherished for over one hundred years."
> 
> "Oh, I see" said the little bear, quite relieved. "But I still don't know where Ohio is."
> 
> Scrollgirl took all the bears over to the globe. "Here it is" she said. "It is in the United States."
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> "Do they speak 'Canadian' in Ohio?" asked another bear. (These bears are full of questions)
> 
> "Well" said Scrollgirl "they speak English like we do. They just have a funny accent, but you will get used to it. You will fit in fine!"
> 
> There was a buzz of conversation among the bears. They were all excited and happy and talking about the travels that they were about to embark on.
> 
> Scrollgirl explained to the bears that they needed a Mineral Oil bath and got their bath ready. "Why do we have to do this?" asked one little bear.
> 
> "It is to protect you from dirt and grease and make you look your best" replied Scrollgirl. The bears were all very orderly and one by one, took their turns in the oil bath. Scrollgirl polished each one as he got out, making him look very smart and beautiful.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Suddenly, one little bear shouted out "I'm hungry!" and all the other bears joined in. Scrollgirl didn't want to feed them soup or chili or blueberry crumble, because it would make their feet all dirty. "I like pop-tarts!" shouted one bear from the back of the group.
> 
> "Well, then pop-tarts it is!" said Scrollgirl. Everyone marched to eat their supper. (HEY! What's Steven from the Skating Pond project doing there? He must be hungry too!)
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> The bears all ate all their pop-tarts and were very full and happy. "I'm sleepy!" said one of the bears, and all of the others chimed in that they were sleepy too. After all, they had a long trip ahead of them to travel all the way from Nova Scotia to Ohio. So Scrollgirl made a little box for them to sleep in and lined it with fun, sparkly paper so they would be happy.
> 
> "It will be like sleeping on a cloud!" they said, and they all climbed into the nice box.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> As Scrollgirl was tucking in the last little bear into place, she noticed that one was crying. "What is wrong little bear?" Scrollgirl asked.
> 
> "I want to stay with YOU" said the bear. "I want to stay here and watch you make new things and remind you of all the other little bears and all the happiness they will bring the world and especially Apple Creek Ohio. I want to live here on the pink cloud with you and your cats."
> 
> Scrollgirl smiled. She was touched by the little bear's tenderness and sweetness and decided to keep him with her, to remind her of all the happiness that the other little bears will bring. Then on the days she was tired or overwhelmed, all she would need to do was to look at the little bear and she would remember that she was a Lumberjock and how she put her heart and soul into all that she made. It was a fine idea to keep just one little bear for herself!
> 
> "I will keep you!" she told the bear. "And I will call you Leldon!"
> 
> Scrollgirl and Leldon smiled at each other and they knew they would be happy always. They said good-bye to all the other little golden bears and lovingly packed them in their little traveling box and sent them on their way.
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after making wonderful woodworking projects like all of their other Lumberjock friends.
> 
> The end
> 
> (No bears were harmed while making this story!)


congrats apple creek..way to go girls…and thanks to sheila for the bears too…she is a wonderful lady and a good friend to me….everyone have a great day…grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Reality (In a good way!)*

I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.

Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?

Be careful what you wish for.

I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.

I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.

It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.

That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.

However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".

Silly me.

But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.

In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)

So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)

Will I ever get to cut again?

Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.

So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!

So YAY! and YAY again!

Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.

I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Reality (In a good way!)*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.
> 
> Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.
> 
> I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.
> 
> It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.
> 
> That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.
> 
> However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.
> 
> In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)
> 
> So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)
> 
> Will I ever get to cut again?
> 
> Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.
> 
> So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!
> 
> So YAY! and YAY again!
> 
> Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


well its looking like i get to be the first maybe to say congrats on the new web page coming to you,,,and that is great…6 month's to fine tune it and get it where you want….im a little afraid of the monkey…i hope she doesn't try to swing to far …lol…this is good news for you…congrats sheila…just as i read the upgrade part..i thought the same thing…instructional video's , boy this has some great potential…enjoy the journey….bob


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Reality (In a good way!)*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.
> 
> Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.
> 
> I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.
> 
> It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.
> 
> That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.
> 
> However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.
> 
> In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)
> 
> So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)
> 
> Will I ever get to cut again?
> 
> Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.
> 
> So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!
> 
> So YAY! and YAY again!
> 
> Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


Yes, Sheila, instructional videos would be very useful.

Don't worry that 5Gb will soon be getting filled. Back in the day when I was installing mainframes it was observed that whatever new and greater resources you give people their work always expands into it. You should be OK for a while yet though. As a single user you have greater control over resources than if you were sharing them. I share a PC with my wife, Sue. Her account just keeps growing (Magpie) and its all I can do to migrate to larger and larger hard drives to accomodate this. If I were to put limits on things she would overcome them.

Glad you had a good end to this migration.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Reality (In a good way!)*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.
> 
> Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.
> 
> I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.
> 
> It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.
> 
> That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.
> 
> However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.
> 
> In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)
> 
> So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)
> 
> Will I ever get to cut again?
> 
> Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.
> 
> So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!
> 
> So YAY! and YAY again!
> 
> Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


I think a woman's purse is the same way. The bigger the purse, the more stuff we seem to "need". LOL It will be an adventure for sure! I am like a 'she-bear' when it comes to my computer. If a friend comes over and wants to show me something on it, I politely let them, all the while my adrenalin level is rising. When my (now 20) year old daughter lived with me there were times when I came home to her on her computer and one of her friends on mine, happily chatting away with several screens open at once. I am generally a 'cool mom' and pretty easy going but I will tell you that got my dander up and I made it clear very quickly that it was off limits. Nothing can foul up a good computer quicker than a teenager! Ask any one who has one!

Anyway, thanks for the support from you both. I don't know what I am getting myself into with the video thing, but the teacher inside of me sees it as a future necessity. (I am going to need a bigger head to accommodate all these hats pretty soon!)

Back to drawing for me . . . .

Sheila


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Reality (In a good way!)*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.
> 
> Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.
> 
> I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.
> 
> It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.
> 
> That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.
> 
> However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.
> 
> In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)
> 
> So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)
> 
> Will I ever get to cut again?
> 
> Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.
> 
> So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!
> 
> So YAY! and YAY again!
> 
> Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


Shelia, It sounds like you are movin on up! I am happy for you and hope all goes well. The software company gives you that "swim or drown" clause in most cases. But like you said, you should be okay in 6 months.

BTW,...I like the new picture. ;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Reality (In a good way!)*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.
> 
> Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.
> 
> I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.
> 
> It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.
> 
> That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.
> 
> However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.
> 
> In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)
> 
> So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)
> 
> Will I ever get to cut again?
> 
> Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.
> 
> So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!
> 
> So YAY! and YAY again!
> 
> Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


ask them if you can get a harddrive with a zipper
just like those thats in the bottom of a lady´s big purse

take care
Dennis


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Reality (In a good way!)*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed writing yesterday's post and appreciate all the kind comments on it. It was fun and made the project so much more personal and meaningful to me. I like when my mind wanders like that. (and yes, it was substance-free!) and it feels good to be able to think of such enchanting existences. For me it was a mini-vacation and I thank you all for joining me.
> 
> Today it is time to return to the real world, however. Last night at 7:49pm I received an email message from the place that hosts my site letting me know that the migration is complete. I found that odd because at the moment, we were working on changing some of the things and adding on some new sales and hadn't noticed anything different. Certainly it would look and operate a bit differently after all the hoopla about changing over. Wouldn't it?
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I signed into it on my computer (the back end - not the part people see) and it asked me which version I wished to work with. Humm . . . this was new. So I picked the newer one and got to a page and all I can think of was "Holy Moley!" Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) was completely and totally different.
> 
> I stumbled my way around the software, being ever so careful not to change a thing and sure enough - all of my basic information was there. Then I did what I should have done in the first place - I thoroughly read through the email that was send with instructions regarding the migration.
> 
> It explained that the migration was completed and that I would receive free hosting for the new site for six months. It dawned on me what actually happened. It seems that they leave the original site in tact and fully functional, but also added the new site and copied the information from one to the next so that you have two complete sites up at once. The only difference is that the new one is not "published" so that it is not the live one that the public sees and you don't do so until you tune it to how you want it to look and work.
> 
> That was cool. I wonder why I wasn't informed how it was going to be. It gives us time to get everything how we want before bringing it up where people can see it. That is good. In the mean time, it is business as usual on the old template so there is little or no down time at all. I did like this.
> 
> However (and there is always a 'however', isn't there?) In looking at the new template and software, all I can think of again was "Holey Moley!" If knowledge is power than I am completely powerless as far as this is concerned. I think that another hat just fell on my head as far as my business goes. It was something that I did not anticipate at all on this scope and being fairly competent with computers, I just assumed it would be "like falling off of a log".
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> But those of you who know me and are getting to know me through these writings will know that I love challenges and I feel that I am up for the task. In additional to learning to carve a shoe in the next several weeks, I will also hopefully be able to add programming my site under the new software to my resume.
> 
> In the short time last night that I peeked at the new software, it looked jam-packed with interactive features and it had so many things that it offered. It had blogs and videos and all kinds of things that you could customize the site with. My head was spinning! I found it funny though that before you could even attempt to touch any of those features, up popped a screen which in essence, released the company of any liability if you screw things up. It clearly stated that if you wanted your site to function in "self-customization mode" they would not give any free technical support whatsoever and anything that you needed help with would be billed under their "normal rates". Once you hit that little button, you are on your own buddy and you had better watch what you are doing. It reminds me of letting a monkey fly a jet plane (I am referring to myself in this instance!)
> 
> So I had better read up and do some thinkin' and a'figurin' BEFORE I start changing anything and working on it. There are online tutorials to be sure, although I just glanced at things last night. I think I just found another way to fill up those 42 extra seconds of my day (and then a few more too!)
> 
> Will I ever get to cut again?
> 
> Of course I will!  My friend Cari and I noticed that it was always the moms with the most kids and who were the busiest that were the most help at the school and volunteered the most. Since that observation many years ago, I have noticed a pattern like that with many aspects of people and their lives. The ones that are doing the most are the ones that are always taking on more. I have always loved computers - they fascinate me - and I always love learning a new skill.
> 
> So this is a great thing and I am thrilled that they don't force you to learn it all at once. At least someone was thinking when they did this. Six months is a decent time frame and even though I know it will come up fast, the benefits of the new site will far outweigh the disadvantages. I am going from 500mb of space to 5 GB. That is HUGE! I look at it as a fun challenge which will help expand my business and make my site a great place for my customers to visit. Who knows? Maybe it will motivate me to make some instructional videos that I can offer there for both scroll sawing and painting. That would be FUN!!
> 
> So YAY! and YAY again!
> 
> Today I am going to update my customers with what is going on and then I AM going to do some drawing. If all goes well, I could be cutting new things out by the weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day too. It is already Thursday and the weekend is right around the corner!


Ah yes, those time management skills come into play. Is there just one hour out there that we could find so we don't feel guilty when we stop for a TV program?


----------



## scrollgirl

*Random Thoughts on Groups and Stuff*

And so ends another week. . .

Is it me, or did this one really go by fast? It must mean that I was too busy to notice. I think back to Monday when I sent out that package with the projects for the magazine and it seems like weeks ago. I did accomplish a lot this week though and I am happy that for the most part things got done.

I had lunch with a couple of friends of mine that I used to see every week at the painting group I belonged to in Bear River. It was hard to believe that I haven't seen them for over a year and a half. We had a group of about 8 of us who used to meet every Tuesday and just paint. One girl did ceramic painting, a couple did country style, others painted from the popular tole painting magazines and books. Each one had their own specialty and we all helped each other and chimed in with help (sometimes it was solicited and other times not!)

I miss that time in my life. It seems like it was another lifetime and another person that lived it. We met like that for over five years, taking just a couple of months off in the summer when the kids were out of school and it was too hot to go on the second floor painting room at Fran's house where we met.

Sometimes it is sad that things have to change. But people's lives change every day and circumstances seem to force change. The group is pretty much dissolved now, although the friendships never will be. I remember when I first started attending, it amazed me that so many women could get along so well all the time. In reading that over, I know it sounds pretty bad, but I had just come from the Chicago area and some painting groups and I had swore off joining groups for good.

When I lived there, I joined an organization geared for decorative painting. It was tied in with the national organization and I thought it would be a good idea since I was just then beginning to be published in a couple of the painting magazines. I would learn a lot. At the time I was teaching some casual classes in painting at the Hobby Lobby nearby. I thought it was a great opportunity to get involved with others with similar interests.

I was involved with the club for about three years, until I moved here to Canada. If I hadn't moved, I probably wouldn't have lasted much longer anyway. What started out to be fun and a great opportunity to learn turned into too much of what I will call 'politics' for my taste. Believe it or not, I am pretty much a quiet person in a crowd. I am also a fairly easy going person and I don't like conflicts and try to avoid them at any cost. This was getting more and more difficult with this club I was in. It got to the point where they talked about each other (well- whoever wasn't there at the time) more than painting and it wasn't a positive or happy atmosphere for me. It just killed it.

I found the group here in Nova Scotia to be so different. It is a rare thing to have a group of such diversity get along so well. In all the time I was with them, not once was anything remotely hurtful or negative said about another member. We all were from different age groups and backgrounds and I did get teased about my "accent' from time to time, but there was never at all anything but kindness and caring among these women. We would bring 'snacks' for the day and soon we had to set another table out in the other room for the food because there was so much food on the table there was no room for paint! We would talk in our little sub groups and tell the latest jokes and laugh and sometimes it got so loud you couldn't hear yourself think. You would think there was a crowd of 30!

And when someone experienced sadness or was in need of comfort, there couldn't be any family that was closer than our group. We were, and are all true friends.

I am glad that I belonged to them. It renewed my faith in groups after my past experiences with them. I think perhaps that it is why I like it here so much. People are here to teach and support and help each other. Everyone has something to bring to the table here.

Lately I have been lurking around here in the evening reading the forum posts. That is something that I don't have a lot of time to do. I read about what the 'hard core' woodworkers are up to (I still feel like fluff here sometimes) and look at their blogs and see how they make their projects. I also see some bantering on some of the boards. It reminds me of those Chicago groups that I belonged to. I have some opinions about what they are talking about on most of them, but I choose to keep my mouth shut (or my fingers still, if you will) and move on to the many other positive posts that are here. There are so many good things to focus on here that it is easy to avoid the other things. When the choice of watching people argue or painting my skaters is presented to me in the evenings, it isn't difficult to choose.

So what is on the agenda today?

I have to get my "publicity materials" to the gentleman regarding the woodworking show in March. There's a scary thought. I need to write a "brief" bio and a description of the classes I will be offering, along with a picture. I got the pic done earlier this week, as you see (actually it has my trusty DeWalt saw with me - the full one is now on my site) which was a chore in itself, as I don't like pictures of me like most people. The bio will be OK I suppose, but it will be a little difficult for me to figure out what will be pertinent to this event. That will also be the case with the class description. I still don't have a clear idea of what they are looking for. I believe that they are looking for mainly beginner to intermediate skills to get people involved. It is important to bring new people into this venue to keep it growing. I will have to keep reminding myself that even though they are woodworkers, they may have never worked on a scroll saw before and it is my job to show them how. In any case, it will assist me in making a lesson plan and getting the ball rolling there.

That should fill up a good part of the day I suspect. I also have been looking into getting my skating pond set cut with a CNC so I can sell kits to the painters who don't have access to cutting. I want to be ready to market it as soon as I am cleared to do so in November. I also need to work on getting the other figures into my blog for it, which I have woefully neglected. I need to catch up big time there.

It is light outside now and it is a much longer post than I had anticipated. Sorry I rambled today, but some days are just like that. Talking here helps me to organize things in my mind and make a plan for the day. I hope you all have a good day also. I look forward to seeing all the new projects you are making too. Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day!


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Groups and Stuff*
> 
> And so ends another week. . .
> 
> Is it me, or did this one really go by fast? It must mean that I was too busy to notice. I think back to Monday when I sent out that package with the projects for the magazine and it seems like weeks ago. I did accomplish a lot this week though and I am happy that for the most part things got done.
> 
> I had lunch with a couple of friends of mine that I used to see every week at the painting group I belonged to in Bear River. It was hard to believe that I haven't seen them for over a year and a half. We had a group of about 8 of us who used to meet every Tuesday and just paint. One girl did ceramic painting, a couple did country style, others painted from the popular tole painting magazines and books. Each one had their own specialty and we all helped each other and chimed in with help (sometimes it was solicited and other times not!)
> 
> I miss that time in my life. It seems like it was another lifetime and another person that lived it. We met like that for over five years, taking just a couple of months off in the summer when the kids were out of school and it was too hot to go on the second floor painting room at Fran's house where we met.
> 
> Sometimes it is sad that things have to change. But people's lives change every day and circumstances seem to force change. The group is pretty much dissolved now, although the friendships never will be. I remember when I first started attending, it amazed me that so many women could get along so well all the time. In reading that over, I know it sounds pretty bad, but I had just come from the Chicago area and some painting groups and I had swore off joining groups for good.
> 
> When I lived there, I joined an organization geared for decorative painting. It was tied in with the national organization and I thought it would be a good idea since I was just then beginning to be published in a couple of the painting magazines. I would learn a lot. At the time I was teaching some casual classes in painting at the Hobby Lobby nearby. I thought it was a great opportunity to get involved with others with similar interests.
> 
> I was involved with the club for about three years, until I moved here to Canada. If I hadn't moved, I probably wouldn't have lasted much longer anyway. What started out to be fun and a great opportunity to learn turned into too much of what I will call 'politics' for my taste. Believe it or not, I am pretty much a quiet person in a crowd. I am also a fairly easy going person and I don't like conflicts and try to avoid them at any cost. This was getting more and more difficult with this club I was in. It got to the point where they talked about each other (well- whoever wasn't there at the time) more than painting and it wasn't a positive or happy atmosphere for me. It just killed it.
> 
> I found the group here in Nova Scotia to be so different. It is a rare thing to have a group of such diversity get along so well. In all the time I was with them, not once was anything remotely hurtful or negative said about another member. We all were from different age groups and backgrounds and I did get teased about my "accent' from time to time, but there was never at all anything but kindness and caring among these women. We would bring 'snacks' for the day and soon we had to set another table out in the other room for the food because there was so much food on the table there was no room for paint! We would talk in our little sub groups and tell the latest jokes and laugh and sometimes it got so loud you couldn't hear yourself think. You would think there was a crowd of 30!
> 
> And when someone experienced sadness or was in need of comfort, there couldn't be any family that was closer than our group. We were, and are all true friends.
> 
> I am glad that I belonged to them. It renewed my faith in groups after my past experiences with them. I think perhaps that it is why I like it here so much. People are here to teach and support and help each other. Everyone has something to bring to the table here.
> 
> Lately I have been lurking around here in the evening reading the forum posts. That is something that I don't have a lot of time to do. I read about what the 'hard core' woodworkers are up to (I still feel like fluff here sometimes) and look at their blogs and see how they make their projects. I also see some bantering on some of the boards. It reminds me of those Chicago groups that I belonged to. I have some opinions about what they are talking about on most of them, but I choose to keep my mouth shut (or my fingers still, if you will) and move on to the many other positive posts that are here. There are so many good things to focus on here that it is easy to avoid the other things. When the choice of watching people argue or painting my skaters is presented to me in the evenings, it isn't difficult to choose.
> 
> So what is on the agenda today?
> 
> I have to get my "publicity materials" to the gentleman regarding the woodworking show in March. There's a scary thought. I need to write a "brief" bio and a description of the classes I will be offering, along with a picture. I got the pic done earlier this week, as you see (actually it has my trusty DeWalt saw with me - the full one is now on my site) which was a chore in itself, as I don't like pictures of me like most people. The bio will be OK I suppose, but it will be a little difficult for me to figure out what will be pertinent to this event. That will also be the case with the class description. I still don't have a clear idea of what they are looking for. I believe that they are looking for mainly beginner to intermediate skills to get people involved. It is important to bring new people into this venue to keep it growing. I will have to keep reminding myself that even though they are woodworkers, they may have never worked on a scroll saw before and it is my job to show them how. In any case, it will assist me in making a lesson plan and getting the ball rolling there.
> 
> That should fill up a good part of the day I suspect. I also have been looking into getting my skating pond set cut with a CNC so I can sell kits to the painters who don't have access to cutting. I want to be ready to market it as soon as I am cleared to do so in November. I also need to work on getting the other figures into my blog for it, which I have woefully neglected. I need to catch up big time there.
> 
> It is light outside now and it is a much longer post than I had anticipated. Sorry I rambled today, but some days are just like that. Talking here helps me to organize things in my mind and make a plan for the day. I hope you all have a good day also. I look forward to seeing all the new projects you are making too. Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day!


Sheila,

You ARE one of the "hard core" woodworkers in my book.

After all, you actually earn a living creating wonderful wooden artifacts. There are not many on LJ who can put that in *their* profile. And you manage to blog daily as well, and that takes a good bit of time and effort to do as well as you do it.

'Nuff said.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Ahead*

It is just another one of those days when I can't wait to get up. There are so many wonderful and exciting things to do that my head can't fall back asleep! It is quiet here and still quite dark out. I opened the window just a bit more and threw a light blanket over my lap so I can feel the cool air of the morning. You can barely smell that someone in the distance has a fire going, but it mostly smells like autumn. By that I mean it smells like the woods on a cool day. The scent of the fire mixed with the damp leaves is somewhat comforting. It is quiet here too. More times than not when I am writing this blog in the morning, it is with the soft notes of Mozart or Beethovan in the background. I save the more lively stuff for later in the day. When I opened the window, I could hear the trees gently blowing and I could barely hear the water rushing in the river across the road. I still can as if I listen carefully now, and the only other sound is the soft hum of the computer and my typing. Sometimes it is these quiet, peaceful moments that I cherish most.

I am sitting here this morning and glanced around. It is a bit messy by my standards (small places do tend to look messy a bit quicker, you know). It doesn't really matter though because if I take half an hour or so to put things back in their place, it will be fine. My cat Pancakes is sitting near me. Coco is sleeping on the other side of the room. Richard is looking out the now-opened window with great interest. I am sure he smells more than I do. (Richard is one of my cats in case I haven't mentioned it!) Everyone is happy and peaceful and it is a great time to think.

I finished getting my materials ready and sent for the show yesterday. As expected, it took some time. I looked at the website that the organization had set up and it quite overwhelmed me. Here is a copy of the link in case you are interested in seeing it:

Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Show

It really looks incredible! To me it is like a live Lumberjocks site, with every aspect of woodworking that you can imagine. There is a short video there and I watched it and I was torn between feeling so darn excited about being invited to present a class there and absolutely terrified. In watching the video, I saw both of the men that I have talked to so far. They weren't three headed monsters or anything like that and looked quite personable and nice. As they spoke, they panned on the incredible projects which ranged from turning projects to furniture to carving and everything in between. They were positively incredible!

I don't know if I mentioned to you all before, but they also asked me to be a judge for the showcase. I told them that I had never done turning before or made major furniture. Ken my contact told me that they have a training session and kind of teach us what to look for. They choose judges from all areas of woodworking so that the playing field is fair. I may know more about one aspect and someone else may know more about another. It sounds good and makes sense to me, but in looking at the level of work and projects I am simply overwhelmed. My friend Jean who is involved heavily with the organization and first recommended me to the committee had told me that some of the projects that were on display have sold for over $100,000 and more! It is just incredible.

I suppose that I am glad that I wasn't aware of the scope or importance of this event before she asked me to participate. I may have shot myself in the foot and graciously declined out of sheer terror and missed what is looking like the opportunity of a lifetime. The numbers alone for this show are staggering, and they are predicting 4000 to 5000 people to attend. They have just moved the show to a new facility that is opening this fall. There was a link to it on the home page. It looked so beautiful and so cool and I just hope I fit in and do well. As I watched the video, they were interviewing the judges and getting their thoughts on things. I couldn't help but think that on next year's clip it may be ME that they are talking to! It is hard to believe that while I am sitting here in my little place with my little shop and my cats in a wooded quiet area of Nova Scotia. I am just trying to wrap my head around it all.

Now if I wanted to, I could probably work myself up to a pretty good panic by the end of March. But it is time for me to take advantage of the opportunities that have been laid at my feet. You may have remembered in my previous posts that I told you that I never prayed or hoped for actual 'things'. I always said that all I wanted was 'opportunity'. Then I can do with it what I would. I would be my own destiny. I was never one for hand outs, and always wanted to make my own way in this world. Well, if this isn't an opportunity to do so, then nothing is. I just need to keep a cool head and have a plan. Knowledge is power and all of that. (Are you seeing why I keep that in my signature line?)

So the best way to fend off the panic of being unprepared for this show is to - well - be prepared. Simple, isn't it? I have six months to do so and if I can't do it by then, I don't belong there anyway. I need to dig deep and show them just what I am made of. Right? In looking at the projects that they were judging and on display, there were some that I wouldn't know exactly what to look for in construction and proper joints and such, but there were many others that were scroll sawn, or carved or finished and colored that I DO have some knowledge and background of. I think that I CAN contribute to the process and the show in general.

Scroll sawing was a small percentage of the work done there, as it is here at LJ's, but that doesn't mean that there isn't an interest. My friend Jean told me that so many turners want to learn scroll sawing and are very much looking forward to what I have to say and teach them. I find that questions come to me every day from what I consider 'veteran woodworkers' looking for basic information on using this tool. Many of them have a scroll saw already in their shops and fail to utilize it due to lack of knowledge of its capabilities. I have watched several videos and read several posts where others are trying different procedures with other tools and I sit and think to myself "why don't they just use a scroll saw?"

So that will be my first and foremost job - to show them they CAN.

This post is really getting long (even for me) and I am going to continue it tomorrow and follow through with what my plans are going to be for my presentation. I will run it by all of you and as always, I will be open to your thoughts and ideas on things if you wish. I don't for a second think that I know what everyone wants and what everyone is thinking and over the next several months as I am preparing for this event I will be the one asking questions of you all if you don't mind. I could really use your support on this and hopefully it will help me make a better presentation and most of all encourage some fellow woodworkers to expand their abilities.

It is going to be a great ride and I hope you decide to come along!

Have a wonderful and FUN Saturday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> It is just another one of those days when I can't wait to get up. There are so many wonderful and exciting things to do that my head can't fall back asleep! It is quiet here and still quite dark out. I opened the window just a bit more and threw a light blanket over my lap so I can feel the cool air of the morning. You can barely smell that someone in the distance has a fire going, but it mostly smells like autumn. By that I mean it smells like the woods on a cool day. The scent of the fire mixed with the damp leaves is somewhat comforting. It is quiet here too. More times than not when I am writing this blog in the morning, it is with the soft notes of Mozart or Beethovan in the background. I save the more lively stuff for later in the day. When I opened the window, I could hear the trees gently blowing and I could barely hear the water rushing in the river across the road. I still can as if I listen carefully now, and the only other sound is the soft hum of the computer and my typing. Sometimes it is these quiet, peaceful moments that I cherish most.
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and glanced around. It is a bit messy by my standards (small places do tend to look messy a bit quicker, you know). It doesn't really matter though because if I take half an hour or so to put things back in their place, it will be fine. My cat Pancakes is sitting near me. Coco is sleeping on the other side of the room. Richard is looking out the now-opened window with great interest. I am sure he smells more than I do. (Richard is one of my cats in case I haven't mentioned it!) Everyone is happy and peaceful and it is a great time to think.
> 
> I finished getting my materials ready and sent for the show yesterday. As expected, it took some time. I looked at the website that the organization had set up and it quite overwhelmed me. Here is a copy of the link in case you are interested in seeing it:
> 
> Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Show
> 
> It really looks incredible! To me it is like a live Lumberjocks site, with every aspect of woodworking that you can imagine. There is a short video there and I watched it and I was torn between feeling so darn excited about being invited to present a class there and absolutely terrified. In watching the video, I saw both of the men that I have talked to so far. They weren't three headed monsters or anything like that and looked quite personable and nice. As they spoke, they panned on the incredible projects which ranged from turning projects to furniture to carving and everything in between. They were positively incredible!
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned to you all before, but they also asked me to be a judge for the showcase. I told them that I had never done turning before or made major furniture. Ken my contact told me that they have a training session and kind of teach us what to look for. They choose judges from all areas of woodworking so that the playing field is fair. I may know more about one aspect and someone else may know more about another. It sounds good and makes sense to me, but in looking at the level of work and projects I am simply overwhelmed. My friend Jean who is involved heavily with the organization and first recommended me to the committee had told me that some of the projects that were on display have sold for over $100,000 and more! It is just incredible.
> 
> I suppose that I am glad that I wasn't aware of the scope or importance of this event before she asked me to participate. I may have shot myself in the foot and graciously declined out of sheer terror and missed what is looking like the opportunity of a lifetime. The numbers alone for this show are staggering, and they are predicting 4000 to 5000 people to attend. They have just moved the show to a new facility that is opening this fall. There was a link to it on the home page. It looked so beautiful and so cool and I just hope I fit in and do well. As I watched the video, they were interviewing the judges and getting their thoughts on things. I couldn't help but think that on next year's clip it may be ME that they are talking to! It is hard to believe that while I am sitting here in my little place with my little shop and my cats in a wooded quiet area of Nova Scotia. I am just trying to wrap my head around it all.
> 
> Now if I wanted to, I could probably work myself up to a pretty good panic by the end of March. But it is time for me to take advantage of the opportunities that have been laid at my feet. You may have remembered in my previous posts that I told you that I never prayed or hoped for actual 'things'. I always said that all I wanted was 'opportunity'. Then I can do with it what I would. I would be my own destiny. I was never one for hand outs, and always wanted to make my own way in this world. Well, if this isn't an opportunity to do so, then nothing is. I just need to keep a cool head and have a plan. Knowledge is power and all of that. (Are you seeing why I keep that in my signature line?)
> 
> So the best way to fend off the panic of being unprepared for this show is to - well - be prepared. Simple, isn't it? I have six months to do so and if I can't do it by then, I don't belong there anyway. I need to dig deep and show them just what I am made of. Right? In looking at the projects that they were judging and on display, there were some that I wouldn't know exactly what to look for in construction and proper joints and such, but there were many others that were scroll sawn, or carved or finished and colored that I DO have some knowledge and background of. I think that I CAN contribute to the process and the show in general.
> 
> Scroll sawing was a small percentage of the work done there, as it is here at LJ's, but that doesn't mean that there isn't an interest. My friend Jean told me that so many turners want to learn scroll sawing and are very much looking forward to what I have to say and teach them. I find that questions come to me every day from what I consider 'veteran woodworkers' looking for basic information on using this tool. Many of them have a scroll saw already in their shops and fail to utilize it due to lack of knowledge of its capabilities. I have watched several videos and read several posts where others are trying different procedures with other tools and I sit and think to myself "why don't they just use a scroll saw?"
> 
> So that will be my first and foremost job - to show them they CAN.
> 
> This post is really getting long (even for me) and I am going to continue it tomorrow and follow through with what my plans are going to be for my presentation. I will run it by all of you and as always, I will be open to your thoughts and ideas on things if you wish. I don't for a second think that I know what everyone wants and what everyone is thinking and over the next several months as I am preparing for this event I will be the one asking questions of you all if you don't mind. I could really use your support on this and hopefully it will help me make a better presentation and most of all encourage some fellow woodworkers to expand their abilities.
> 
> It is going to be a great ride and I hope you decide to come along!
> 
> Have a wonderful and FUN Saturday!


hello Sheila 
Don´t be afraid of judging other peoples work just becourse the place is enormus compare to 
your little one table in a corner workshop 
you have already done it in a much bigger place many times now, if you havn´t gesst wich place 
I talk about its right infront of your nose, thats right you looking at it now, the Lumber Jock site 
I think this is the best place you can watch to prepare yourself to be a judge in woodworking,
there is about 37000 projects to look at , at the moment and still growing
some of the thing you proppely havn´t thought of to look at is some of all those blogs about
how to make the different joints , just so you have and idea of how they are made and shuold look like

I tink the best thing you can do is simply just consentrate on what and how you will talk about in the class
and then simply relax infront of the screen looking at some of the many projects here on this site a few
hours a copple of time in the weeks from now and until 2 weeks before the show, just like any other
that train for a big event , then I´m sure you will bee sharp on the show.

fun saturday to you as well
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> It is just another one of those days when I can't wait to get up. There are so many wonderful and exciting things to do that my head can't fall back asleep! It is quiet here and still quite dark out. I opened the window just a bit more and threw a light blanket over my lap so I can feel the cool air of the morning. You can barely smell that someone in the distance has a fire going, but it mostly smells like autumn. By that I mean it smells like the woods on a cool day. The scent of the fire mixed with the damp leaves is somewhat comforting. It is quiet here too. More times than not when I am writing this blog in the morning, it is with the soft notes of Mozart or Beethovan in the background. I save the more lively stuff for later in the day. When I opened the window, I could hear the trees gently blowing and I could barely hear the water rushing in the river across the road. I still can as if I listen carefully now, and the only other sound is the soft hum of the computer and my typing. Sometimes it is these quiet, peaceful moments that I cherish most.
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and glanced around. It is a bit messy by my standards (small places do tend to look messy a bit quicker, you know). It doesn't really matter though because if I take half an hour or so to put things back in their place, it will be fine. My cat Pancakes is sitting near me. Coco is sleeping on the other side of the room. Richard is looking out the now-opened window with great interest. I am sure he smells more than I do. (Richard is one of my cats in case I haven't mentioned it!) Everyone is happy and peaceful and it is a great time to think.
> 
> I finished getting my materials ready and sent for the show yesterday. As expected, it took some time. I looked at the website that the organization had set up and it quite overwhelmed me. Here is a copy of the link in case you are interested in seeing it:
> 
> Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Show
> 
> It really looks incredible! To me it is like a live Lumberjocks site, with every aspect of woodworking that you can imagine. There is a short video there and I watched it and I was torn between feeling so darn excited about being invited to present a class there and absolutely terrified. In watching the video, I saw both of the men that I have talked to so far. They weren't three headed monsters or anything like that and looked quite personable and nice. As they spoke, they panned on the incredible projects which ranged from turning projects to furniture to carving and everything in between. They were positively incredible!
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned to you all before, but they also asked me to be a judge for the showcase. I told them that I had never done turning before or made major furniture. Ken my contact told me that they have a training session and kind of teach us what to look for. They choose judges from all areas of woodworking so that the playing field is fair. I may know more about one aspect and someone else may know more about another. It sounds good and makes sense to me, but in looking at the level of work and projects I am simply overwhelmed. My friend Jean who is involved heavily with the organization and first recommended me to the committee had told me that some of the projects that were on display have sold for over $100,000 and more! It is just incredible.
> 
> I suppose that I am glad that I wasn't aware of the scope or importance of this event before she asked me to participate. I may have shot myself in the foot and graciously declined out of sheer terror and missed what is looking like the opportunity of a lifetime. The numbers alone for this show are staggering, and they are predicting 4000 to 5000 people to attend. They have just moved the show to a new facility that is opening this fall. There was a link to it on the home page. It looked so beautiful and so cool and I just hope I fit in and do well. As I watched the video, they were interviewing the judges and getting their thoughts on things. I couldn't help but think that on next year's clip it may be ME that they are talking to! It is hard to believe that while I am sitting here in my little place with my little shop and my cats in a wooded quiet area of Nova Scotia. I am just trying to wrap my head around it all.
> 
> Now if I wanted to, I could probably work myself up to a pretty good panic by the end of March. But it is time for me to take advantage of the opportunities that have been laid at my feet. You may have remembered in my previous posts that I told you that I never prayed or hoped for actual 'things'. I always said that all I wanted was 'opportunity'. Then I can do with it what I would. I would be my own destiny. I was never one for hand outs, and always wanted to make my own way in this world. Well, if this isn't an opportunity to do so, then nothing is. I just need to keep a cool head and have a plan. Knowledge is power and all of that. (Are you seeing why I keep that in my signature line?)
> 
> So the best way to fend off the panic of being unprepared for this show is to - well - be prepared. Simple, isn't it? I have six months to do so and if I can't do it by then, I don't belong there anyway. I need to dig deep and show them just what I am made of. Right? In looking at the projects that they were judging and on display, there were some that I wouldn't know exactly what to look for in construction and proper joints and such, but there were many others that were scroll sawn, or carved or finished and colored that I DO have some knowledge and background of. I think that I CAN contribute to the process and the show in general.
> 
> Scroll sawing was a small percentage of the work done there, as it is here at LJ's, but that doesn't mean that there isn't an interest. My friend Jean told me that so many turners want to learn scroll sawing and are very much looking forward to what I have to say and teach them. I find that questions come to me every day from what I consider 'veteran woodworkers' looking for basic information on using this tool. Many of them have a scroll saw already in their shops and fail to utilize it due to lack of knowledge of its capabilities. I have watched several videos and read several posts where others are trying different procedures with other tools and I sit and think to myself "why don't they just use a scroll saw?"
> 
> So that will be my first and foremost job - to show them they CAN.
> 
> This post is really getting long (even for me) and I am going to continue it tomorrow and follow through with what my plans are going to be for my presentation. I will run it by all of you and as always, I will be open to your thoughts and ideas on things if you wish. I don't for a second think that I know what everyone wants and what everyone is thinking and over the next several months as I am preparing for this event I will be the one asking questions of you all if you don't mind. I could really use your support on this and hopefully it will help me make a better presentation and most of all encourage some fellow woodworkers to expand their abilities.
> 
> It is going to be a great ride and I hope you decide to come along!
> 
> Have a wonderful and FUN Saturday!


Hi Sheila, I, for one, am not worried about your performance at the show and I have great confidence that you will do well. Knowing that you are worried and scared about not doing well and meeting/exceeding expectations means that you will work doubly hard so as not to disappoint your fans and potential new and present customers. I have great confidence in your abilities to meet and exceed your goals. How did I arrive at this conclusion? Simple, I have been following you and seeing your varied designs and writings and see them as superior to most of what is out there! In fear of inflating your ego too much I am offering you an imaginary needle to use as needed! 

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Plan*

Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.

I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.

When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.

I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.

So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.

Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.

When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.

Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.

My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.

But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.

So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.

In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.

Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.

I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.

As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.

I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.

I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


good morning sheila…good blog this morning…you've got the brain a rollin with plenty of ideas and going through some thoughts that will help you when the time comes….take some time ans just practice talking into a pretend crowd…use your partner and have him ask you questions…and then you answer him…the more you actually say the words and go through the thought process of answering them…the more you will be prepared…take with you many of your projects that you have done…you can use it all in your presentation…you have literally years of work now to have as reference…its just organizing it all into a structured time frame…...your going to do well next spring…and once you have that under your belt…your confidence will grow…and you will become the featured speaker at other shows…and i wll be able to say…I KNEW HER WHEN….your going to do great…grizz


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


Shiela, 
You are on the right direction! Your expertise will be the best tool for the teaching job. When you are in front of these learners, you stand as the authority on the subject. Though, careful about those intimidating students who when they start to ask questions, it leads to disorganization of the plan. All you need is control to be adherent to the guidelines you made. I am really confident in you that you have all the means and qualities of being a good teacher.

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


Hi Sheila.

For your book, one idea for a chapter would be to discuss blade selection. To us non scrollers, selecting the proper blade for a particular job is up there with alchemy and black magic. Things like skip tooth, tpi, spiral blades, etc, sound like swahili to most of us.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


That is a great suggestion, Tiny. That is the kind of stuff I will be looking to you all for. I want to know what questions you would like answered and make the most comprehensive yet easy to follow book that I can. Thank you for the suggestion.

Thank you also Bob and Bert for your continued support. You guys can be my cheerleaders!  I wish it were all of you that were at the class. Although I am sure there will be lots of nice people there. I will look at it as an opportunity to meet more wonderful people who love woodworking. Thanks for being such great friends!

Sheila


----------



## rkevins

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


Sheila
The only book on scrolling I have is "Scroll Saw Workbook" by John A. Nelson, I have learned what little I know from this and working on your and other patterns form "Creative Woodworks and Crafts" I wish I could attend a class and learn more so I hope your students appreciate the knowledge they can gain form a class with you, but we both know using the saw and making sawdust and trial and error is also good. Bob Ross the painter always said " We don't make mistakes only have happy accidents" well I make a lot of firewood.
Good luck and keep us posted on the book
Kevin


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


Sheila, If you are afraid of talkingtoofast, try talking the way they do in T e x a s s p e a k w i t h a d r a w l and you should be ok.??? Also when people ask questions, firmly say that you will gladly answer questions at the end of the presentation! Ask your friends nearby to stand in as the audience and practice with them to get the feel of it. Or go to a high school nearby and talk with the principal and see if he/she would be willing to let you practice with interested students and faculty? Just a thought! I'm rooting for you!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


You may want to consider a video series instead of a book. There is a huge amount of time getting the text right, plus, for a book like this, you'll need tons of excellent photography. Video will probably be faster to produce (though more equipment to get/rent), but the prices are comparable and you may wind up with more money in your pocket.

If you do want to do a book, look at self-publishing. i had a book professionally published last year and based on the modest sales to date, I would have been much better off publishing it myself… I also would not have ceded creative control for several years until my book stops selling.

KEEP YOUR COPYRIGHT! Read any publishing contract very carefully.

Most importantly, do it if you really love it, not for monetary reasons.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with me standing up in front of hoards of people and them looking to me to teach them about scroll sawing. The classes are to be about 45 minutes long (they are scheduled every hour) and each class can have about 40 students present. From what I understand, I will have a scroll saw there with me for quick demonstrations and I believe there will be some sort of screen so that everyone there will be able to see what I am doing. That will help a lot. Although I much prefer to teach by allowing the students to try things themselves, I do realize that in this atmosphere it isn't really possible. I will have to do with what the situation presents me.
> 
> I think my biggest fear is running out of things to talk about. Now I know all of you who are regular readers are all chuckling to yourselves thinking about the unlikeliness of that, but it will be a different atmosphere entirely and writing is so much different than talking in front of a room of people.
> 
> When I get nervous, I tend to talk fast. I have noticed that lately when I meet new people or see people that I haven't seen in a while. I notice it, but usually not until afterwords as I am walking away or driving home. I am sure that part of it is nerves, but one of my biggest fears is that I will spit everything that I know out in the first five minutes and then we would all have nothing to say.
> 
> I have never attended a class on scroll sawing. Or any type of woodworking for that matter. Everything I learned I pretty much learned from books or trial and error, or reading in forums like this. The only real class type setting I have been in later in life were the decorative painting classes that I went to when I belonged to the clubs. I even taught many of them, and some have up to 40 students. However, those were all classes where the students went along with the teacher and painted also. It wasn't a lecture type of setting. This will be very new to me.
> 
> So I figure the best way to do things is to have good, solid notes that are well thought out and organized. I am pretty good at that. After all, I write step-by-step project instructions all the time. This will be like one big overview of a project in some ways. I can also give different ways to do several different things such as stack cut and attach the pattern and so forth. As with anything, there is no one right way to do things. There are often several effective methods and people can choose what works best for them. I can give them choices and let them decide which way to do things.
> 
> Several weeks ago I mentioned that I was thinking of writing a book on introducing people to the scroll saw. In talking with people - both on the forums that I am a part of and also through my customers, I can see a need for a modern and updated book of this type.
> 
> When I began scroll sawing in 1996, Pat Speilman was the go to man in the scroll saw world. He was what I would call a pioneer in scroll sawing and was one of the main reasons that scroll sawing popularity was so high during that time. Mr. Speilman was passionate about scroll sawing and wrote many how to books and pattern books and promoted scroll sawing. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several shows, and even took a trip up to Fish Creek, Wisconsin where he lived (in Door County) where I visited him at his store and also his shop and home. He had a great passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general and was a retired teacher and had written many school text books as well. Mr. Spielman passed away several years ago, but you can still find the pattern books and others that he had written. He was a great inspiration to me.
> 
> Times have changed a bit since then. People are different. The economy is different. Our reasons for woodworking are different too. Even the styles of the types of patterns and scroll saws are much different then when Mr. Spielman wrote his books. I think that I would like to write my own book which would introduce others to the methods of scroll sawing, as well as some of the other aspects of the different types of work that can be done with it. I want the book to be something that will both excite a new comer and encourage people to begin using the scroll saw, and also inspire others that have had some woodworking experience to expand their comfort zones and incorporate scroll sawing into some of their own work.
> 
> My friend Jean, who got me involved in the show in the first place is also a wonderful turner. She has both taught and participated in many clubs and classes and loves every aspect of woodworking you could think of. She has recently spoken to me about collaborating on some designs that would be geared to wood turners, but would also be embellished by incorporating scroll sawing into parts of the designs. She and I both are very excited about this, and although I have little experience on the lathe, I am sure by the time I get back in March I will have learned a lot. I can't wait to brainstorm with her in person and I am sure the trip will be a great learning experience for me also.
> 
> But Jean thinks a new book would be a goodidea. She thinks that if there were something for people out there that will get started on the scroll saw, they will jump at the chance.
> 
> So since I need to make an outline and lay everything out for the class anyway, I feel it is a good time to get going on this book and give it a go. I have already discussed it with my editor, and he seems to be quite on board with it. Although we are working out the particulars of things, he even mentioned the possibility of them giving it out when people subscribe or reinstate their subscriptions to the magazine. That would be really great if it comes to be.
> 
> In any case, I think that I will shoot in that direction. By writing well organized guide to working with the scroll saw, I will also be able to lay out a well organized and pleasing class for someone who is just getting started. Of course, I will have more information in the book than I will be able to cover in the time frame of the class, but it will give people an overview of things and hopefully light the fire inside so that they will want to continue to learn more.
> 
> Idealistically I will have things done by March. It doesn't give me a lot of time and I am prepared for that. But as I said, I will be preparing for the class anyway so it makes sense for me to do this now. We will just have to see how things work out.
> 
> I feel better because I at least have a plan now. I realize that plans change all the time, but at least it is a basis to start on and get moving in a good direction. Just by coming up with it, it alleviates much of the anxiety that I was feeling regarding things. I do believe I have some good information to offer and this is a great opportunity to present it. So that is the plan.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing the drawings on a new candle tray. It has been too long since I made one and people have been asking for more (and the ones I have available already have been selling!) I don't want to miss that opportunity and I want to get as many designs out there as possible before someone else starts making their own designs. Hopefully, I will be cutting some beautiful Padauk tomorrow and bringing this one to reality.
> 
> I also plan to spend the rest of the day painting on the Skating Pond. Even though all the needed materials are at the magazine for publication, I want to have my own set ready and also the pattern ready as soon as it is released. As I repaint each piece, I get more excited about that series and being able to offer it myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get some shop time or time to be creative. Enjoy your day everyone!


Hi, Steven:
I am going to keep all rights to the book that I am publishing. I haven't gone over the particulars with other yet, but I also have made the mistake of selling my rights to some of my things, only to be left behind. This will not happen again. If necessary and things don't work out, I can self-publish from here and will still be OK.

I am not quite ready for videos yet - maybe next year. I am trying to be careful not to bite off more than I can chew, and have a lot on my plate right now. I would rather do one or two things properly than several things poorly. I am kind of stretched to my limit now, but seeing some good results from the choices I made. I think as I mature in this field, I am learning that patience is a key to success. There is no thing as overnight success as far as I am concerned. Things that will sustain my business over the long-haul are the things that are well thought out and not rushed into.

Sometimes I have to fight the urge to jump! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Drawing - On To Cutting*

It was a good day yesterday. Again I am excited today because I get to cut out a new project. I finished designing my next candle holder yesterday and I have an extremely beautiful piece of padauk just waiting for the scroll saw this morning. It is so pretty, with bright orange and dark brown streaks running through it. Unfortunately with cutting a scroll saw design into it, you tend to lose the pattern of the grain. It isn't like a box or something like that, but it is still a pretty background for the design I am working on.

I haven't cut padauk in a long time so I am sure I will have a report tomorrow on how I fare. I know it is quite hard, but I think with the right blade and set up it shouldn't pose any problems. Over the weekend, my partner cut some bloodwood with little difficulty, and that rates harder even than the padauk. Unfortunately, he was unable to use the bloodwood on the project he was creating. Although this piece was dense, it turned out to be quite fragile. The pieces he cut were at least 1/4" thick and no thinner than that and one piece still broke. We glued it together and it took quite a long while for the glue to dry. We even used alcohol to clean the area to be glued. But then while doing further hand-sanding, the piece broke into a couple more pieces. What a shame. He wound up using a brown maple instead and the project did come out beautiful.

There must be something quite different with that piece of wood. That same piece was the one which gummed up the saw blade at Bernie's when we were milling it (I had a picture of the blade up here on the blog). Perhaps it wasn't dry enough yet or perhaps it will never be dry enough for the delicate work I do. I don't know. I am really going to have to watch what I use it on. I can always use it for overlays or back board pieces though, so I am sure I will find something to do with it.

I had a fun and peaceful and productive weekend. As I said, I worked on the drawings and finished them up. They were quite picky but I made sure to make the lines thick enough so they wouldn't be too intimidating. I actually changed them twice, which took some time because I wanted to be sure they would be appropriate for someone new to the scroll saw. I have to train myself to rethink things and respect the skill level of others if I want to keep my sales going in the right direction. After all, these patterns are for selling.

I had a good weekend as far as the web site goes. It is good to see things improving despite the economy still having its struggles. I feel that if I can rebuild in this economic environment and make things a success, it will be a great thing. Even seeing marginal improvement is a great motivation to keep trying.

Today's post will be a bit shorter than what you are used to reading from me. I really have to jump in with both feet today and get moving if I want to get everything I want to accomplish done. Also I just saw a flea on my cat Pancakes when I was combing him this morning. I could only spot one, but with three cats I would be pretty foolish to think that that was it. Although my cats are indoor cats and never see the outside, Pancakes came from a farm in Michigan (my daughter brought him with her when he was 2 months old) and he had fleas. In reading about them and the process of eliminating them, unless you treat them for a full cycle, which can be over a year, there are chances that they will reappear, as the eggs can lie dormant internally for a year or more. With three cats, the cost of treating them was absolutely out of the question so I just get them as they come. The other two so far are clean, but I will treat them today anyway. Besides the extra trip to the vet for the drops, I also have to launder just about everything they touch so my day will be full. It is times like this when I am happy I live in such a small place with minimal clutter.

So that's the plan. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have another cool candle tray to show you. On paper it looks good and hopefully on the beautiful piece of padauk it will look even better.

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Drawing - On To Cutting*
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. Again I am excited today because I get to cut out a new project. I finished designing my next candle holder yesterday and I have an extremely beautiful piece of padauk just waiting for the scroll saw this morning. It is so pretty, with bright orange and dark brown streaks running through it. Unfortunately with cutting a scroll saw design into it, you tend to lose the pattern of the grain. It isn't like a box or something like that, but it is still a pretty background for the design I am working on.
> 
> I haven't cut padauk in a long time so I am sure I will have a report tomorrow on how I fare. I know it is quite hard, but I think with the right blade and set up it shouldn't pose any problems. Over the weekend, my partner cut some bloodwood with little difficulty, and that rates harder even than the padauk. Unfortunately, he was unable to use the bloodwood on the project he was creating. Although this piece was dense, it turned out to be quite fragile. The pieces he cut were at least 1/4" thick and no thinner than that and one piece still broke. We glued it together and it took quite a long while for the glue to dry. We even used alcohol to clean the area to be glued. But then while doing further hand-sanding, the piece broke into a couple more pieces. What a shame. He wound up using a brown maple instead and the project did come out beautiful.
> 
> There must be something quite different with that piece of wood. That same piece was the one which gummed up the saw blade at Bernie's when we were milling it (I had a picture of the blade up here on the blog). Perhaps it wasn't dry enough yet or perhaps it will never be dry enough for the delicate work I do. I don't know. I am really going to have to watch what I use it on. I can always use it for overlays or back board pieces though, so I am sure I will find something to do with it.
> 
> I had a fun and peaceful and productive weekend. As I said, I worked on the drawings and finished them up. They were quite picky but I made sure to make the lines thick enough so they wouldn't be too intimidating. I actually changed them twice, which took some time because I wanted to be sure they would be appropriate for someone new to the scroll saw. I have to train myself to rethink things and respect the skill level of others if I want to keep my sales going in the right direction. After all, these patterns are for selling.
> 
> I had a good weekend as far as the web site goes. It is good to see things improving despite the economy still having its struggles. I feel that if I can rebuild in this economic environment and make things a success, it will be a great thing. Even seeing marginal improvement is a great motivation to keep trying.
> 
> Today's post will be a bit shorter than what you are used to reading from me. I really have to jump in with both feet today and get moving if I want to get everything I want to accomplish done. Also I just saw a flea on my cat Pancakes when I was combing him this morning. I could only spot one, but with three cats I would be pretty foolish to think that that was it. Although my cats are indoor cats and never see the outside, Pancakes came from a farm in Michigan (my daughter brought him with her when he was 2 months old) and he had fleas. In reading about them and the process of eliminating them, unless you treat them for a full cycle, which can be over a year, there are chances that they will reappear, as the eggs can lie dormant internally for a year or more. With three cats, the cost of treating them was absolutely out of the question so I just get them as they come. The other two so far are clean, but I will treat them today anyway. Besides the extra trip to the vet for the drops, I also have to launder just about everything they touch so my day will be full. It is times like this when I am happy I live in such a small place with minimal clutter.
> 
> So that's the plan. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have another cool candle tray to show you. On paper it looks good and hopefully on the beautiful piece of padauk it will look even better.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


yahh you will have the hands full if you have cats with fleas

about yesterdays talk about being affraid you will run out of words in the class
sorry I laugh a little , even if you talk like a mashine gun you wuoldn´t be able to 
well if it was a modern Gatling from a airplane then maybee there is a chance….lol

have a great monday
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Drawing - On To Cutting*
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. Again I am excited today because I get to cut out a new project. I finished designing my next candle holder yesterday and I have an extremely beautiful piece of padauk just waiting for the scroll saw this morning. It is so pretty, with bright orange and dark brown streaks running through it. Unfortunately with cutting a scroll saw design into it, you tend to lose the pattern of the grain. It isn't like a box or something like that, but it is still a pretty background for the design I am working on.
> 
> I haven't cut padauk in a long time so I am sure I will have a report tomorrow on how I fare. I know it is quite hard, but I think with the right blade and set up it shouldn't pose any problems. Over the weekend, my partner cut some bloodwood with little difficulty, and that rates harder even than the padauk. Unfortunately, he was unable to use the bloodwood on the project he was creating. Although this piece was dense, it turned out to be quite fragile. The pieces he cut were at least 1/4" thick and no thinner than that and one piece still broke. We glued it together and it took quite a long while for the glue to dry. We even used alcohol to clean the area to be glued. But then while doing further hand-sanding, the piece broke into a couple more pieces. What a shame. He wound up using a brown maple instead and the project did come out beautiful.
> 
> There must be something quite different with that piece of wood. That same piece was the one which gummed up the saw blade at Bernie's when we were milling it (I had a picture of the blade up here on the blog). Perhaps it wasn't dry enough yet or perhaps it will never be dry enough for the delicate work I do. I don't know. I am really going to have to watch what I use it on. I can always use it for overlays or back board pieces though, so I am sure I will find something to do with it.
> 
> I had a fun and peaceful and productive weekend. As I said, I worked on the drawings and finished them up. They were quite picky but I made sure to make the lines thick enough so they wouldn't be too intimidating. I actually changed them twice, which took some time because I wanted to be sure they would be appropriate for someone new to the scroll saw. I have to train myself to rethink things and respect the skill level of others if I want to keep my sales going in the right direction. After all, these patterns are for selling.
> 
> I had a good weekend as far as the web site goes. It is good to see things improving despite the economy still having its struggles. I feel that if I can rebuild in this economic environment and make things a success, it will be a great thing. Even seeing marginal improvement is a great motivation to keep trying.
> 
> Today's post will be a bit shorter than what you are used to reading from me. I really have to jump in with both feet today and get moving if I want to get everything I want to accomplish done. Also I just saw a flea on my cat Pancakes when I was combing him this morning. I could only spot one, but with three cats I would be pretty foolish to think that that was it. Although my cats are indoor cats and never see the outside, Pancakes came from a farm in Michigan (my daughter brought him with her when he was 2 months old) and he had fleas. In reading about them and the process of eliminating them, unless you treat them for a full cycle, which can be over a year, there are chances that they will reappear, as the eggs can lie dormant internally for a year or more. With three cats, the cost of treating them was absolutely out of the question so I just get them as they come. The other two so far are clean, but I will treat them today anyway. Besides the extra trip to the vet for the drops, I also have to launder just about everything they touch so my day will be full. It is times like this when I am happy I live in such a small place with minimal clutter.
> 
> So that's the plan. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have another cool candle tray to show you. On paper it looks good and hopefully on the beautiful piece of padauk it will look even better.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I know, Dennis! I am sure I had many people laughing with that one 

You never know though . . . stranger things have happened!

Have a great day too!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Drawing - On To Cutting*
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. Again I am excited today because I get to cut out a new project. I finished designing my next candle holder yesterday and I have an extremely beautiful piece of padauk just waiting for the scroll saw this morning. It is so pretty, with bright orange and dark brown streaks running through it. Unfortunately with cutting a scroll saw design into it, you tend to lose the pattern of the grain. It isn't like a box or something like that, but it is still a pretty background for the design I am working on.
> 
> I haven't cut padauk in a long time so I am sure I will have a report tomorrow on how I fare. I know it is quite hard, but I think with the right blade and set up it shouldn't pose any problems. Over the weekend, my partner cut some bloodwood with little difficulty, and that rates harder even than the padauk. Unfortunately, he was unable to use the bloodwood on the project he was creating. Although this piece was dense, it turned out to be quite fragile. The pieces he cut were at least 1/4" thick and no thinner than that and one piece still broke. We glued it together and it took quite a long while for the glue to dry. We even used alcohol to clean the area to be glued. But then while doing further hand-sanding, the piece broke into a couple more pieces. What a shame. He wound up using a brown maple instead and the project did come out beautiful.
> 
> There must be something quite different with that piece of wood. That same piece was the one which gummed up the saw blade at Bernie's when we were milling it (I had a picture of the blade up here on the blog). Perhaps it wasn't dry enough yet or perhaps it will never be dry enough for the delicate work I do. I don't know. I am really going to have to watch what I use it on. I can always use it for overlays or back board pieces though, so I am sure I will find something to do with it.
> 
> I had a fun and peaceful and productive weekend. As I said, I worked on the drawings and finished them up. They were quite picky but I made sure to make the lines thick enough so they wouldn't be too intimidating. I actually changed them twice, which took some time because I wanted to be sure they would be appropriate for someone new to the scroll saw. I have to train myself to rethink things and respect the skill level of others if I want to keep my sales going in the right direction. After all, these patterns are for selling.
> 
> I had a good weekend as far as the web site goes. It is good to see things improving despite the economy still having its struggles. I feel that if I can rebuild in this economic environment and make things a success, it will be a great thing. Even seeing marginal improvement is a great motivation to keep trying.
> 
> Today's post will be a bit shorter than what you are used to reading from me. I really have to jump in with both feet today and get moving if I want to get everything I want to accomplish done. Also I just saw a flea on my cat Pancakes when I was combing him this morning. I could only spot one, but with three cats I would be pretty foolish to think that that was it. Although my cats are indoor cats and never see the outside, Pancakes came from a farm in Michigan (my daughter brought him with her when he was 2 months old) and he had fleas. In reading about them and the process of eliminating them, unless you treat them for a full cycle, which can be over a year, there are chances that they will reappear, as the eggs can lie dormant internally for a year or more. With three cats, the cost of treating them was absolutely out of the question so I just get them as they come. The other two so far are clean, but I will treat them today anyway. Besides the extra trip to the vet for the drops, I also have to launder just about everything they touch so my day will be full. It is times like this when I am happy I live in such a small place with minimal clutter.
> 
> So that's the plan. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have another cool candle tray to show you. On paper it looks good and hopefully on the beautiful piece of padauk it will look even better.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I'm glad that your work is still going well and that you had a good weekend. I hope that you get the cat's flea problem taken care of before the others get them; fleas are a nuisance for all of us pet owners and it is something that you have to stay on top of.

Have a nice day, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*

Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.

I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!

I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.

Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.

The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.

It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.

I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.

My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.

Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.

Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.

I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.

I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.

I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.

Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:


From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray

It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.

I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.

All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.

So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.

I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.

Until then, have a great and fun day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


uuh those pumkin´s look scary Sheila 
and yet so delikat and crisp on the edge´s 
and you are right about the colour of the wood
I don´t hope the finish darken it too much

don´t you think its time you make a section on your site with
realy tuff and delikat work so there is something for those 
who realy wish a chanlange and crack some nerves over them …lol
maybee once in every ½ year after all you allso need the exstra chanlange 
sometimes just for the fun of it

maybee even divide your patterns in to 3 or 4 different levels 
just marked by 1to 3-4 scrollsaws

just a half cent thoughts

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Your advice on the Olsen blades, using tape and moving to a smaller rather than larger blade are invaluable. There is no substitute for the knowledge of an expert, practically acquired.

Could I suggest Silver for the moons (not an expert opinion) if its possible, as it would look more authentic.

Hope you cat flea problems are behind you. Ours have not been too bad this summer. Vets bills though, don't get me started on that one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


@Dennis - That's what I need you guys for - to help keep it 'real' for me. Like everyone, I always try to do my best. That is all well and good, but as I get better in what I do, things become easier or even second nature. Talking to new and non-scrollers helps keep me a bit more grounded because I sometimes forget that everyone isn't at the same learning level, as I am sure we all do. That is the best part of teaching. It reminds me that there are people who I can help do things a bit easier or better.

@Martyn - I love the suggestion for the silver moon. You are absolutely correct, silver will be far more realistic. When I look at the pearlized black that I was going to use for the bats, the metallic definitely has silvery undertones as opposed to gold. That is a great idea.

I am happy to think that I can help someone with your expertise and experience Martyn. That is exactly one of the things I was talking about. I have been doing things so long it just comes naturally to me and sometime I take things like that for granted. I don't know if the tape trick works on the band saw or the table saw, but maybe one day if you are having a problem burning wood you can try it and let me know what you find. It would be interesting if it does help.

I like having smart friends 

"No man is an island" - John Donne (1572-1631)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


So do I, Sheila.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Uuh not that smart just a one thats like to make the aqward stupid questions to iretate the rest
of the class ….lol but knowing that the half of them think yes he saved us again from look stupid ourself
I just don´t understand theese kind of people , I think the only stupid question is the one thats never spoken

and the system with 1-4 scrollsaws is just something I have seen in a DIY magazin where they used hammers
to tell people in two line´s how skilled they shuold bee and how big they feel there toolbox shuold bee
as well as how much other knowledge they shuold have about the specific things as a background

have a great evening Sheila

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Here, here Dennis. Questioning things is the only way we can progress.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Nothing to ask from my side at this time… Just I wish to the 3 of you .. A fearful haloween a month hence!
Shiela, Just be extra careful with the dust of the paduak…. it stains. Just as well test first the finish because the paduak changes color with application of different liquids. Most I used here is the relative of paduak… the Narra. God bless.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Sheila, That Scary Punkin is gorgeous! We both love it!! Great job on that one!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Sheila - you're the best! I couldn't carve a real pumpkin that good!


----------



## Monkman

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Sheer Magic!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning to Cut Padauk on the Scroll Saw*
> 
> Boy, I really enjoyed cutting yesterday! This project is turning out to be everything that a project should be: somewhat challenging, a chance to learn new things, and most of all FUN.
> 
> I haven't really cut padauk on the scroll saw before. I had heard stories of how difficult it was however, and I have been a bit intimidated by it. However, even though it has some challenges, once I figured them out things went like clock work and it turned out to be a really pleasant experience. And the resulting design just looks SO COOL!
> 
> I was so happy that I took the time the other day to redraw things and fine tune them. I do believe that I would have been able to cut the design as originally drawn, but I also found when cutting it that if I had left it, it would have been really pushing it for many others and they may have not been successful in accomplishing it. After all, I need to keep reminding myself that when I design most of these patterns, I want them to appeal to all levels of scroll sawing. Although I want to expand my creativity, I also need to make patterns that not only appeal to the masses, but that they can also execute without much trouble.
> 
> Originally the vine work was much thinner than I have it now. There aren't too many vines, although the pattern repeats around the try, and it could be somewhat frustrating if they were to break. Although, even if one or more of the tips were lost due to breaking, I don't think it would adversely affect the overall design. That being said, I think it would be suitable for someone who was fairly competent on the saw.
> 
> The padauk, however was another story. Although it is extremely beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, I will be sure to put adequate warnings, if you will, letting people know that it is quite different from cutting the more common hard wood such as maple and cherry.
> 
> It started out fine. I did my usual preparation of the board by sanding it fairly smooth and then after applying the pattern, placed a layer of clear packaging tape over the entire design area. I am surprised at how many people who work with hard woods don't know this trick. Apparently the adhesive in the packaging tape (even the cheap dollar store brand) acts as a lubricant for the blade and helps it to run cooler and virtually eliminates burning of the wood when cutting. I am not a big believer in snake oil type fixes myself, but I can't deny the benefits of this simple procedure. I have done many experiments on wood such as walnut and maple and I was amazed that every place that I had the tape there was no burning when scroll sawing it and even if I missed a half of an inch or so of the design, it would immediately show signs of scorching or burning. I now put that suggestion on all of my patterns and would never cut hard wood without a layer of tape first. It is also supposed to lengthen the life of the blade.
> 
> I began by cutting the outer perimeter and inner tray section of the design first using a #5 blade. This went beautifully (the wood by the way was 1/2" thick) and without incident. I wondered what the ruckus was about and why everyone feared this wood so much. I also routed the edges without incident and everything was good.
> 
> My next step was at the drill press. I use the smallest holes to accommodate the blade that I planned on using and I did notice that the bit gave a small 'squeak' when drilling. It is as if it were protesting somewhat to me. I took extra care to drill carefully and slowly enough to let the bit do the work and not break it. Many times I wind up breaking these bits on the upstroke by drilling too fast and allowing the wood to pop up with the bit. The slightest angle can easily snap it. But I continued to drill and all went well.
> 
> Since the design was not that intricate, I decided to try to cut with a #2 reverse tooth blade. (I always try to use reverse tooth blades, as the bottom inch of teeth on the blade are facing upward so that there is less tear out on the bottom of the piece and therefore less sanding when you are finished.) I noticed that I had to work a bit harder then normal, and push a bit more than I like to. After several cuts, I went down to a #2/0 reverse blade - the smallest I generally use. My thinking on this is that the smaller blade would offer less drag and resistance and as long as it would still follow the line without much trouble, it would be the blade to go with.
> 
> Many people think that if you are having trouble or cutting thicker or harder wood, a bigger blade is in order. That isn't necessarily true, I feel. Many times, it is better to use a smaller and thinner blade, as the resistance and drag on the wood is the problem and not whether the blade can go through that piece. Sometimes by using a larger blade, you are exaggerating the problem and making it worse by causing more drag and friction. As always, trial and error is the best way to resolve this issue if you don't know.
> 
> I found the 2/0 blade to preform no better than the 2. There was still a considerable amount of drag and I felt it was a lot more 'work' cutting than I wanted. So I checked my arsenal of blades and came up with these Olson Mach 3 blades that the manager at Busy Bee tools gave me to try. They were different because they had less teeth and there was more room between the teeth so that the wood would clear out easier and the blade would run cooler. I believe they are also a 'precision ground' blade meaning that they are a better grade of scroll saw blade, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I gave them a try and I found that there was a measurable amount of improvement. And like all the Olsen blades that I have and do work with, they followed where I wanted them to go dead on without wandering. You will get tired of hearing me talk up those Olsen blades, but I don't really know how people cut with anything else accurately. There is no floating or drifting that I found with ALL of the other brands that I have tried. No, Olsen doesn't pay me to endorse their blades, but I think they are hand's down the best on the market and I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> 
> I continued to cut the entire piece without incident. I will tell you that it did take four blades to do so. I think that is the nature of the beast though when working with padauk and one just needs to be prepared to change blades more often. To me the results is very much worth it.
> 
> Below is a picture of a segment of the tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> It isn't sanded or finished, as that is on my agenda for today, but that is the natural color and I think it look incredible. I am toying with the thought of doing a tinting of the bats with black metallic using the DecoArt Staining Medium as I did on the other trays, but I haven't decided yet. I can also make the moon a shimmery gold which will be cool.
> 
> I want to include staining instructions anyway because I figure that most people will cut this out of maple or other wood that is easy to obtain and I think it will look pretty cool with it colored like some of the other trays are.
> 
> All in all it was a really good day. I spent the morning doing errands and cleaning and the cats have had their flea drops so we are 100% certified "Flea Free". That one little flea cost me $50 in medication, but I guess I am glad that I caught them early before they were all infested. With three cats, that would have been a real pain in the bottom.
> 
> So I get to finish everything up today which is going to be a fun process. I can't wait to see how this will look when it is all finished. I expect it will be a bit darker than it is now, but that is OK as it will still look cool, I think.
> 
> I will have more pictures of the finished try tomorrow for you to see.
> 
> Until then, have a great and fun day!


Thank you all so much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*

Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.

I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.

I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!

After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!

With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.

After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.

So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.

I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:


From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray

The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.

I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.

I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.


From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray

I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!

So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy! 

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


that was a scary moment you had I believe , but if this is all the worst, besides getting to learn the new 
software to know, you will deal with during the transformation to the new server its a very cheap
price to pay even thow you may have lost a few costummers, witch I don´t think ,becourse
you are very well known in the scrollworld and not many comes into it without having it introduced 
by way more experinced scrollers, and I think they will try again soon.

and the tray looks far better than I thought it wuold bee after the oil finish

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Yes, I did let it go after I learned that nothing could be done about it, Dennis. What will be will be. It was odd to be unplugged though from even that small part of my business. A couple of years ago it wouldn't have even mattered because I wasn't giving it the attention it deserved. Now, it is like my 'baby' and is a direct link to my customers. I have come to depend on it a lot. But things are OK now. I just have to take it one day at a time. 

Thank you on the tray, too. I tried on a scrap and you really can hardly see any difference in coloring. It is kind of striking when you see it in person.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


When life give you lemons, find someone with vodka and make bloody mary's. 

Your project are always top notch Shelia! I am glad everything worked out!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Murphy's law, first amendment: "If something is going to go wrong, it will do so at the *most *inconvenient time possible!"

Glad it was back faster than originally promised, and a couple of free months won't hurt.

Have a great one today and a better one tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


It's back, but now the ripple effect of people's servers refreshing will take place for a day or two. I had a couple of calls today and I helped give the direct address to get them in. That's OK though because it means that people are watching and interested. Everyone was nice and understanding. I had some nice sales too, so that helped make me happier! 

I am learning to 'roll with the changes' and make the best of things. I really didn't mind extending the sale either because it brought a lot of new people in and not only did it give them a bit of a bargain, but it also introduced them to my work and what they can expect from my patterns. Many said they will be back for more.

So all is good!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Sheila, This is far better than I expected from the pie slice I saw yesterday and I am very much impressed with it! I like that all the pumpkins are different and it shows that you are really working at designing to make things interesting! I also agree with what Dennis said about making an occasional "toughie" projects for those skilled. I must say that I am greatly impressed with how much my wife has improved since she started! She just finished a second pumpkin tray and I am impressed with the quality of scrolling she did. It is almost like she has been scrolling for years. I had the scroll saw for about 14 years and she has never been interested in it no matter how much I cajoled her into it, It took your designs to convince her and now she is HOOKED! I am not getting as much of my projects done as she wants me to prep her wood for her so she can scroll more.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday is Gone (Good!)*
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I could have done without. It started out fine and everything was going according to plan until about 10am. I received an email from a customer saying that he couldn't get to my website. The previous day, Steve Good (who hosts this wonderful scroll saw forum and site) had presented one of the patterns I had donated and informed his readers (which are over 5000 scroll sawyers) about the sale I was having until Oct 1st. I had also sent email notices to my now almost 1000 customers regarding the sale.
> 
> I usually don't get really upset when customers tell me the links don't work. Apparently, some mail programs that people have on their computers filter things differently and it is necessary for people to type the address into their address bar at the top of their screen and it is cool. I was in the process of informing this customer to do this when something in my gut told me to just check. Sure enough, I couldn't get there either. That was strange.
> 
> I tried from my own link to my site and it was good, but I noticed the address went directly to the server and not to my own name of sheilalandrydesigns.com. So there was something up with the redirection or the domain name. Without getting too technical (partly because I am still trying to fully understand it myself) what happened was that someone at my hosting site decided to hook my domain name to the NEW software. This is the one that they give you six months to learn and transfer things to. Well, that was stupid, I thought!
> 
> After 45 minutes of chat with the rep from the company, I was told it was changed back. However, it would take 24-48 hours to be available. This would not do! I was really really upset. After all, I had just come off of one of my best weeks regarding the site and I had a sale going for only a couple of days and I had advertised it to 6000+ scroll sawyers and now the site is down. Great first impression for those who haven't been there before!
> 
> With all the (somewhat justified) suspicion regarding the internet and websites, I felt that my credibility was to take a huge hit to new and potential customers. If it were me and I were looking for a new source and the site was 'unavailable' or 'not found' I certainly wouldn't seek it out to return and want to spend my money there. It was really sad.
> 
> After unsuccessfully trying to find out the reason it would take so long to get it back, I waited for the phone department to open which was 1pm my time and I immediately called. I was able to get through right away and the representative seemed intelligent and also tried to be helpful. It took almost two hours for him to pinpoint things, but in the end he did explain the delay to me (something about re propagation of the server) and said that he put a priority on it and gave me two months free hosting. I did understand that it was out of his hands, and I assured him that I wasn't angry with him personally, but just angry that someone decided to do this. He had no answer for me as to why the switch was made in the first place and was apologetic about it and nice. I did raise my voice (to him, not at him) a couple of times because of the stupidity of it all, but I let him know it was not directed at him but out of general frustration for the situation. In the end he was very helpful and assured me that things would be fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> So this morning things are good again. I am up and running and although I do realize that there will be residual effects for the next few days depending on different servers and others' computers and such, I suppose that I am prepared for it. I extended the sale until Monday and Steve was nice enough to put some explanation in his blog today so that people understand that it was a temporary thing and perhaps try again if they were unable to get through. So all in all I made the best of the situation. I did not sleep well though, and was up in the wee hours trying to see if it was back yet. Finally, just before I began to write this, I was able to get on the site in the normal way. I changed the sale date to Monday and am ready to move on and make today a good day.
> 
> I did try to make the best of my time yesterday. While I was on the phone and intermittently on hold for the two hours, I worked on my candle tray and did some hand sanding. It did good to relieve some of the frustration I was feeling by being productive. I also did go with the oil finish and although it darkened the wood just a bit, I think it looks amazing. I was afraid I would have some trouble with the photography again though, because it came out so dark. Here is a picture of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> The two charms I believe are not padauk, but bloodwood. They were the only thin stock that I had to do them in and the color was quite close to the padauk that I used on the tray. In the photo, as well as in person, you can't really tell the difference.
> 
> I think the project came out amazing! It looks rich and spooky and cool just as I wanted it to. I was thinking of painting the moon and the bat with the glazing and may try that today. I think it will give it an extra glow and highlight those spots on the design. I am torn between glazing the color accents over this or re-cutting the entire piece in a light wood such as maple and glazing all the elements. I don't really have the time - especially after the day I had yesterday, but I am really curious as to how it will look.
> 
> I took a shot for the pattern cover and I feel it is a bit dark.
> 
> 
> From SLD331 Spooky Pumpkins Candle Tray
> 
> I know you can barely see the charms, but I usually include both pictures (the overview and the set up picture) and I think people will get the idea. Overall I do like it and think it came out OK. I may try to photograph it again today in daylight and see if there is a positive difference. Otherwise, I almost want to let this go and move on. I now have only about 2 weeks or less for the catalog deadline and I need to do some (you guessed it!) spring things and possibly some late winter items. It's back to the time warp for me!
> 
> So yesterday's past and all we can do is make today better. My goal for today is to make it a better one than yesterday was. That should be easy!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks so much, Erwin:

I am glad to hear that Edith is doing so well and also getting so much enjoyment out of scroll sawing. Many people who do not do what I do can't understand the sense of satisfaction and fun that I have with it. I still think that most of the designs I do are intermediate. The trick is to make them look harder than they are. When people actually scroll them out, they can say to themselves "boy, that was easier than I thought!" and it instills a sense of accomplishment and pride within them.

That is one reason I like to cut all the designs I do myself. I find in cutting the prototype the areas that are too tricky or difficult. Even with all the years I have been doing things, I find that nothing beats actually cutting things out. That way, too when customers call or write with questions I can give them good solid answers which stem from my own actual experiences, not just guesses. Sure - I could crank out more patterns if someone else cut for me - and I have had many offers from kind people who would do so - but I am a quality not quantity person and I want to have the confidence and knowledge that what I am presenting to people are the best patterns I can do.

I will try to do some more beginner/intermediate patterns though in the future, such as the little star ornaments. I would like everyone to feel as if they could accomplish patterns like that so it will build their confidence and they won't be afraid to stretch their wings and fly!

Thanks for the thoughts!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Hands are Happy Hands*

Well, it certainly turned out to be a better day then the previous one. Besides having to go to the dentist to replace a filling that fell out, everything else went fine. (I love popcorn in the evening!)

Business was what I would call back to normal and there was a flurry of activity again and it made me feel good. I did receive an email from someone having trouble accessing the site, but I was able to redirect them to directly tap in the server. Apparently that was the ripple type effect that I mentioned yesterday where the servers had to 'catch up' to the changes. But there were several orders and there were happy people and nice notes about the site so things were humming right along again.

Big sigh of relief!

What amazed me the most is that many people were missing on the free pattern sale. I needed to write several of them back and remind them that they were entitled to a free pattern. One customer even called me on the phone and asked about it, and was a bit embarrassed when I helped her find it in large red letters on the front page of the site, just above the candle trays which she ordered. I have come to a conclusion: People don't read.

The more I deal with the general public, the more I come to that realization. I commend you all who are regular followers and read what is on my mind every day, and also those of you who take the time to comment. I have my favorite blogs also, but I must admit that when browsing through the site and picking through blogs and threads of the forums, I also am guilty of just skimming through some things. If something looks too long and I am interested, but just passing by, I tend to skim it through and not read every word. I do read my favorites thoroughly though, and I never comment on things that I haven't read thoroughly. It just seems that I don't have the time to read everything that I want.

So I feel the best way to do things (on the site at least) is few words and many pictures. I do have a news page where I take the time to fill those who are interested in with all the new things that are going on, but I am sure that most people don't go there to look. It is there for the taking though if they are interested.

I put the pumpkin candle tray on my personal Facebook page last night and the response was really good. I also have many customers that are my friends on that page, as it is difficult to draw the line between friends and customers anyway. I have a personal relationship with many of them because of the way I do business and even though I know them only through orders, it is difficult for me to refuse a request from anyone without feeling a bit of a snob so I take on just about everyone who asks.

At first this was troubling to me because I am far more casual in my demeanor there, as I have some fun and goofy friends and we sometimes banter back and forth. However, it is a personal page and if I am what people consider less professional when I am on it - so be it. I have to let my hair down sometimes and I never do anything or say anything that would really be considered off color anyway. They just need to take me 'as is'.

I was happy because I woke up to two requests this morning as to when they could get the pattern for the pumpkin candle tray, so that is going to be the first thing on my agenda for today. I would love to get it right up on the site, although it will disrupt my partner who does my website. He likes everything to match and things to come out 'even' and that will make nine trays and he has a table for eight up there. I just would be happy sticking it near the rest, but I don't think that will fly with him. He likes things to be done 'right' and that is why the site looks so good right now. But money is money and one of the reasons I got it done now is that I wanted it ready for this season and I had better get it up there - especially if people are looking to buy it. I am sure we will work out a compromise and make it work.

I also finished another skating pond figure last night. This is Scot:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I am a bit behind with posting the stories and characters to the skating pond blog, but I made good headway and got all of the stories caught up last night. When I first started posting, I wasn't attaching the little stories to the figures. When I began putting short descriptions of each character and giving them a bit of personality, I received so many positive responses that I have been continuing to do so. The first few characters however, were lacking stories of their own so I went back and updated them all so they all have one. I like it that way and it really gives the project some more substance and makes it far more interesting and fun for me.

I am following Martyn's clip board blog and this morning saw the next chapter in it where he cut the veneer with a jig he made to make the precise angles necessary for the pattern. This was brilliant I thought. and it really makes me want to try something like that. He is doing this one in veneer and I have a large box of veneer from Lee Valley sitting under my bed and waiting to be used in a project. I use it from time to time for backboards and embellishments on projects, but doing an entire project such as this using veneer will be a great thing for me. Since I don't have ready access to a full shop and table saw and band saw, the veneer may be the ticket. I am excited.

Not to mention the shoe project! As I was at the dentist's office yesterday, I noticed he had a relief carving of a sailor and port scene on his wall, next to the embroidered picture he used as a reference. I asked about it, and found that he too carves. We talked carving and woodworking while the Novocaine was taking effect. He invited me to stop by his house and see the full size dogs that he was carving for the end of his driveway and he said he had some wood that I could use. I told him of our shoe class and he wants me to bring my shoe to show him when I am done. It is funny how woodworkers just dive in like that and are immediately friends. It is a fine common bond to have with others.

I wonder what adventure today will bring. I can already feel that it will be a great day. That happens sometimes to me and I don't know why. I will tell you tomorrow, though. 

Have fun. Be creative. Make sawdust.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands*
> 
> Well, it certainly turned out to be a better day then the previous one. Besides having to go to the dentist to replace a filling that fell out, everything else went fine. (I love popcorn in the evening!)
> 
> Business was what I would call back to normal and there was a flurry of activity again and it made me feel good. I did receive an email from someone having trouble accessing the site, but I was able to redirect them to directly tap in the server. Apparently that was the ripple type effect that I mentioned yesterday where the servers had to 'catch up' to the changes. But there were several orders and there were happy people and nice notes about the site so things were humming right along again.
> 
> Big sigh of relief!
> 
> What amazed me the most is that many people were missing on the free pattern sale. I needed to write several of them back and remind them that they were entitled to a free pattern. One customer even called me on the phone and asked about it, and was a bit embarrassed when I helped her find it in large red letters on the front page of the site, just above the candle trays which she ordered. I have come to a conclusion: People don't read.
> 
> The more I deal with the general public, the more I come to that realization. I commend you all who are regular followers and read what is on my mind every day, and also those of you who take the time to comment. I have my favorite blogs also, but I must admit that when browsing through the site and picking through blogs and threads of the forums, I also am guilty of just skimming through some things. If something looks too long and I am interested, but just passing by, I tend to skim it through and not read every word. I do read my favorites thoroughly though, and I never comment on things that I haven't read thoroughly. It just seems that I don't have the time to read everything that I want.
> 
> So I feel the best way to do things (on the site at least) is few words and many pictures. I do have a news page where I take the time to fill those who are interested in with all the new things that are going on, but I am sure that most people don't go there to look. It is there for the taking though if they are interested.
> 
> I put the pumpkin candle tray on my personal Facebook page last night and the response was really good. I also have many customers that are my friends on that page, as it is difficult to draw the line between friends and customers anyway. I have a personal relationship with many of them because of the way I do business and even though I know them only through orders, it is difficult for me to refuse a request from anyone without feeling a bit of a snob so I take on just about everyone who asks.
> 
> At first this was troubling to me because I am far more casual in my demeanor there, as I have some fun and goofy friends and we sometimes banter back and forth. However, it is a personal page and if I am what people consider less professional when I am on it - so be it. I have to let my hair down sometimes and I never do anything or say anything that would really be considered off color anyway. They just need to take me 'as is'.
> 
> I was happy because I woke up to two requests this morning as to when they could get the pattern for the pumpkin candle tray, so that is going to be the first thing on my agenda for today. I would love to get it right up on the site, although it will disrupt my partner who does my website. He likes everything to match and things to come out 'even' and that will make nine trays and he has a table for eight up there. I just would be happy sticking it near the rest, but I don't think that will fly with him. He likes things to be done 'right' and that is why the site looks so good right now. But money is money and one of the reasons I got it done now is that I wanted it ready for this season and I had better get it up there - especially if people are looking to buy it. I am sure we will work out a compromise and make it work.
> 
> I also finished another skating pond figure last night. This is Scot:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am a bit behind with posting the stories and characters to the skating pond blog, but I made good headway and got all of the stories caught up last night. When I first started posting, I wasn't attaching the little stories to the figures. When I began putting short descriptions of each character and giving them a bit of personality, I received so many positive responses that I have been continuing to do so. The first few characters however, were lacking stories of their own so I went back and updated them all so they all have one. I like it that way and it really gives the project some more substance and makes it far more interesting and fun for me.
> 
> I am following Martyn's clip board blog and this morning saw the next chapter in it where he cut the veneer with a jig he made to make the precise angles necessary for the pattern. This was brilliant I thought. and it really makes me want to try something like that. He is doing this one in veneer and I have a large box of veneer from Lee Valley sitting under my bed and waiting to be used in a project. I use it from time to time for backboards and embellishments on projects, but doing an entire project such as this using veneer will be a great thing for me. Since I don't have ready access to a full shop and table saw and band saw, the veneer may be the ticket. I am excited.
> 
> Not to mention the shoe project! As I was at the dentist's office yesterday, I noticed he had a relief carving of a sailor and port scene on his wall, next to the embroidered picture he used as a reference. I asked about it, and found that he too carves. We talked carving and woodworking while the Novocaine was taking effect. He invited me to stop by his house and see the full size dogs that he was carving for the end of his driveway and he said he had some wood that I could use. I told him of our shoe class and he wants me to bring my shoe to show him when I am done. It is funny how woodworkers just dive in like that and are immediately friends. It is a fine common bond to have with others.
> 
> I wonder what adventure today will bring. I can already feel that it will be a great day. That happens sometimes to me and I don't know why. I will tell you tomorrow, though.
> 
> Have fun. Be creative. Make sawdust.


Shelia, I really enjoy reading your blogs. They always portray a fond enjoyment of what you do and include a whimsical side of your thought process that allows you to create the great pieces you do. I would like to thank you for giving me something to look forward to. Although I don't comment much, I do read and very much enjoy your blogs! THANK YOU!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands*
> 
> Well, it certainly turned out to be a better day then the previous one. Besides having to go to the dentist to replace a filling that fell out, everything else went fine. (I love popcorn in the evening!)
> 
> Business was what I would call back to normal and there was a flurry of activity again and it made me feel good. I did receive an email from someone having trouble accessing the site, but I was able to redirect them to directly tap in the server. Apparently that was the ripple type effect that I mentioned yesterday where the servers had to 'catch up' to the changes. But there were several orders and there were happy people and nice notes about the site so things were humming right along again.
> 
> Big sigh of relief!
> 
> What amazed me the most is that many people were missing on the free pattern sale. I needed to write several of them back and remind them that they were entitled to a free pattern. One customer even called me on the phone and asked about it, and was a bit embarrassed when I helped her find it in large red letters on the front page of the site, just above the candle trays which she ordered. I have come to a conclusion: People don't read.
> 
> The more I deal with the general public, the more I come to that realization. I commend you all who are regular followers and read what is on my mind every day, and also those of you who take the time to comment. I have my favorite blogs also, but I must admit that when browsing through the site and picking through blogs and threads of the forums, I also am guilty of just skimming through some things. If something looks too long and I am interested, but just passing by, I tend to skim it through and not read every word. I do read my favorites thoroughly though, and I never comment on things that I haven't read thoroughly. It just seems that I don't have the time to read everything that I want.
> 
> So I feel the best way to do things (on the site at least) is few words and many pictures. I do have a news page where I take the time to fill those who are interested in with all the new things that are going on, but I am sure that most people don't go there to look. It is there for the taking though if they are interested.
> 
> I put the pumpkin candle tray on my personal Facebook page last night and the response was really good. I also have many customers that are my friends on that page, as it is difficult to draw the line between friends and customers anyway. I have a personal relationship with many of them because of the way I do business and even though I know them only through orders, it is difficult for me to refuse a request from anyone without feeling a bit of a snob so I take on just about everyone who asks.
> 
> At first this was troubling to me because I am far more casual in my demeanor there, as I have some fun and goofy friends and we sometimes banter back and forth. However, it is a personal page and if I am what people consider less professional when I am on it - so be it. I have to let my hair down sometimes and I never do anything or say anything that would really be considered off color anyway. They just need to take me 'as is'.
> 
> I was happy because I woke up to two requests this morning as to when they could get the pattern for the pumpkin candle tray, so that is going to be the first thing on my agenda for today. I would love to get it right up on the site, although it will disrupt my partner who does my website. He likes everything to match and things to come out 'even' and that will make nine trays and he has a table for eight up there. I just would be happy sticking it near the rest, but I don't think that will fly with him. He likes things to be done 'right' and that is why the site looks so good right now. But money is money and one of the reasons I got it done now is that I wanted it ready for this season and I had better get it up there - especially if people are looking to buy it. I am sure we will work out a compromise and make it work.
> 
> I also finished another skating pond figure last night. This is Scot:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am a bit behind with posting the stories and characters to the skating pond blog, but I made good headway and got all of the stories caught up last night. When I first started posting, I wasn't attaching the little stories to the figures. When I began putting short descriptions of each character and giving them a bit of personality, I received so many positive responses that I have been continuing to do so. The first few characters however, were lacking stories of their own so I went back and updated them all so they all have one. I like it that way and it really gives the project some more substance and makes it far more interesting and fun for me.
> 
> I am following Martyn's clip board blog and this morning saw the next chapter in it where he cut the veneer with a jig he made to make the precise angles necessary for the pattern. This was brilliant I thought. and it really makes me want to try something like that. He is doing this one in veneer and I have a large box of veneer from Lee Valley sitting under my bed and waiting to be used in a project. I use it from time to time for backboards and embellishments on projects, but doing an entire project such as this using veneer will be a great thing for me. Since I don't have ready access to a full shop and table saw and band saw, the veneer may be the ticket. I am excited.
> 
> Not to mention the shoe project! As I was at the dentist's office yesterday, I noticed he had a relief carving of a sailor and port scene on his wall, next to the embroidered picture he used as a reference. I asked about it, and found that he too carves. We talked carving and woodworking while the Novocaine was taking effect. He invited me to stop by his house and see the full size dogs that he was carving for the end of his driveway and he said he had some wood that I could use. I told him of our shoe class and he wants me to bring my shoe to show him when I am done. It is funny how woodworkers just dive in like that and are immediately friends. It is a fine common bond to have with others.
> 
> I wonder what adventure today will bring. I can already feel that it will be a great day. That happens sometimes to me and I don't know why. I will tell you tomorrow, though.
> 
> Have fun. Be creative. Make sawdust.


Thanks for the mention, Sheila. Glad you're enjoying it.

Scott is looking good. Another piece added.

Have you got everything ready for the shoe challenge? I think I have but carving is new to me so I probably won't know until its too late!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands*
> 
> Well, it certainly turned out to be a better day then the previous one. Besides having to go to the dentist to replace a filling that fell out, everything else went fine. (I love popcorn in the evening!)
> 
> Business was what I would call back to normal and there was a flurry of activity again and it made me feel good. I did receive an email from someone having trouble accessing the site, but I was able to redirect them to directly tap in the server. Apparently that was the ripple type effect that I mentioned yesterday where the servers had to 'catch up' to the changes. But there were several orders and there were happy people and nice notes about the site so things were humming right along again.
> 
> Big sigh of relief!
> 
> What amazed me the most is that many people were missing on the free pattern sale. I needed to write several of them back and remind them that they were entitled to a free pattern. One customer even called me on the phone and asked about it, and was a bit embarrassed when I helped her find it in large red letters on the front page of the site, just above the candle trays which she ordered. I have come to a conclusion: People don't read.
> 
> The more I deal with the general public, the more I come to that realization. I commend you all who are regular followers and read what is on my mind every day, and also those of you who take the time to comment. I have my favorite blogs also, but I must admit that when browsing through the site and picking through blogs and threads of the forums, I also am guilty of just skimming through some things. If something looks too long and I am interested, but just passing by, I tend to skim it through and not read every word. I do read my favorites thoroughly though, and I never comment on things that I haven't read thoroughly. It just seems that I don't have the time to read everything that I want.
> 
> So I feel the best way to do things (on the site at least) is few words and many pictures. I do have a news page where I take the time to fill those who are interested in with all the new things that are going on, but I am sure that most people don't go there to look. It is there for the taking though if they are interested.
> 
> I put the pumpkin candle tray on my personal Facebook page last night and the response was really good. I also have many customers that are my friends on that page, as it is difficult to draw the line between friends and customers anyway. I have a personal relationship with many of them because of the way I do business and even though I know them only through orders, it is difficult for me to refuse a request from anyone without feeling a bit of a snob so I take on just about everyone who asks.
> 
> At first this was troubling to me because I am far more casual in my demeanor there, as I have some fun and goofy friends and we sometimes banter back and forth. However, it is a personal page and if I am what people consider less professional when I am on it - so be it. I have to let my hair down sometimes and I never do anything or say anything that would really be considered off color anyway. They just need to take me 'as is'.
> 
> I was happy because I woke up to two requests this morning as to when they could get the pattern for the pumpkin candle tray, so that is going to be the first thing on my agenda for today. I would love to get it right up on the site, although it will disrupt my partner who does my website. He likes everything to match and things to come out 'even' and that will make nine trays and he has a table for eight up there. I just would be happy sticking it near the rest, but I don't think that will fly with him. He likes things to be done 'right' and that is why the site looks so good right now. But money is money and one of the reasons I got it done now is that I wanted it ready for this season and I had better get it up there - especially if people are looking to buy it. I am sure we will work out a compromise and make it work.
> 
> I also finished another skating pond figure last night. This is Scot:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am a bit behind with posting the stories and characters to the skating pond blog, but I made good headway and got all of the stories caught up last night. When I first started posting, I wasn't attaching the little stories to the figures. When I began putting short descriptions of each character and giving them a bit of personality, I received so many positive responses that I have been continuing to do so. The first few characters however, were lacking stories of their own so I went back and updated them all so they all have one. I like it that way and it really gives the project some more substance and makes it far more interesting and fun for me.
> 
> I am following Martyn's clip board blog and this morning saw the next chapter in it where he cut the veneer with a jig he made to make the precise angles necessary for the pattern. This was brilliant I thought. and it really makes me want to try something like that. He is doing this one in veneer and I have a large box of veneer from Lee Valley sitting under my bed and waiting to be used in a project. I use it from time to time for backboards and embellishments on projects, but doing an entire project such as this using veneer will be a great thing for me. Since I don't have ready access to a full shop and table saw and band saw, the veneer may be the ticket. I am excited.
> 
> Not to mention the shoe project! As I was at the dentist's office yesterday, I noticed he had a relief carving of a sailor and port scene on his wall, next to the embroidered picture he used as a reference. I asked about it, and found that he too carves. We talked carving and woodworking while the Novocaine was taking effect. He invited me to stop by his house and see the full size dogs that he was carving for the end of his driveway and he said he had some wood that I could use. I told him of our shoe class and he wants me to bring my shoe to show him when I am done. It is funny how woodworkers just dive in like that and are immediately friends. It is a fine common bond to have with others.
> 
> I wonder what adventure today will bring. I can already feel that it will be a great day. That happens sometimes to me and I don't know why. I will tell you tomorrow, though.
> 
> Have fun. Be creative. Make sawdust.


No, Martyn! I am going to have to be (ahem) "running behind" unless I get my bits and wood today! (get it? shoes - running) Darn that Canada Post anyway!!! Jordan sent that wood last week and it should be here by now! The bits will probably get here today and hopefully the wood will arrive also. I promised all three cats new shoes for the winter *(that's 12!) so I had better get hopping!

And. . . your blog is well worth the mention for those why may have missed it. My problem is so much to do and so little time!!! Why do we have to sleep anyway??


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands*
> 
> Well, it certainly turned out to be a better day then the previous one. Besides having to go to the dentist to replace a filling that fell out, everything else went fine. (I love popcorn in the evening!)
> 
> Business was what I would call back to normal and there was a flurry of activity again and it made me feel good. I did receive an email from someone having trouble accessing the site, but I was able to redirect them to directly tap in the server. Apparently that was the ripple type effect that I mentioned yesterday where the servers had to 'catch up' to the changes. But there were several orders and there were happy people and nice notes about the site so things were humming right along again.
> 
> Big sigh of relief!
> 
> What amazed me the most is that many people were missing on the free pattern sale. I needed to write several of them back and remind them that they were entitled to a free pattern. One customer even called me on the phone and asked about it, and was a bit embarrassed when I helped her find it in large red letters on the front page of the site, just above the candle trays which she ordered. I have come to a conclusion: People don't read.
> 
> The more I deal with the general public, the more I come to that realization. I commend you all who are regular followers and read what is on my mind every day, and also those of you who take the time to comment. I have my favorite blogs also, but I must admit that when browsing through the site and picking through blogs and threads of the forums, I also am guilty of just skimming through some things. If something looks too long and I am interested, but just passing by, I tend to skim it through and not read every word. I do read my favorites thoroughly though, and I never comment on things that I haven't read thoroughly. It just seems that I don't have the time to read everything that I want.
> 
> So I feel the best way to do things (on the site at least) is few words and many pictures. I do have a news page where I take the time to fill those who are interested in with all the new things that are going on, but I am sure that most people don't go there to look. It is there for the taking though if they are interested.
> 
> I put the pumpkin candle tray on my personal Facebook page last night and the response was really good. I also have many customers that are my friends on that page, as it is difficult to draw the line between friends and customers anyway. I have a personal relationship with many of them because of the way I do business and even though I know them only through orders, it is difficult for me to refuse a request from anyone without feeling a bit of a snob so I take on just about everyone who asks.
> 
> At first this was troubling to me because I am far more casual in my demeanor there, as I have some fun and goofy friends and we sometimes banter back and forth. However, it is a personal page and if I am what people consider less professional when I am on it - so be it. I have to let my hair down sometimes and I never do anything or say anything that would really be considered off color anyway. They just need to take me 'as is'.
> 
> I was happy because I woke up to two requests this morning as to when they could get the pattern for the pumpkin candle tray, so that is going to be the first thing on my agenda for today. I would love to get it right up on the site, although it will disrupt my partner who does my website. He likes everything to match and things to come out 'even' and that will make nine trays and he has a table for eight up there. I just would be happy sticking it near the rest, but I don't think that will fly with him. He likes things to be done 'right' and that is why the site looks so good right now. But money is money and one of the reasons I got it done now is that I wanted it ready for this season and I had better get it up there - especially if people are looking to buy it. I am sure we will work out a compromise and make it work.
> 
> I also finished another skating pond figure last night. This is Scot:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am a bit behind with posting the stories and characters to the skating pond blog, but I made good headway and got all of the stories caught up last night. When I first started posting, I wasn't attaching the little stories to the figures. When I began putting short descriptions of each character and giving them a bit of personality, I received so many positive responses that I have been continuing to do so. The first few characters however, were lacking stories of their own so I went back and updated them all so they all have one. I like it that way and it really gives the project some more substance and makes it far more interesting and fun for me.
> 
> I am following Martyn's clip board blog and this morning saw the next chapter in it where he cut the veneer with a jig he made to make the precise angles necessary for the pattern. This was brilliant I thought. and it really makes me want to try something like that. He is doing this one in veneer and I have a large box of veneer from Lee Valley sitting under my bed and waiting to be used in a project. I use it from time to time for backboards and embellishments on projects, but doing an entire project such as this using veneer will be a great thing for me. Since I don't have ready access to a full shop and table saw and band saw, the veneer may be the ticket. I am excited.
> 
> Not to mention the shoe project! As I was at the dentist's office yesterday, I noticed he had a relief carving of a sailor and port scene on his wall, next to the embroidered picture he used as a reference. I asked about it, and found that he too carves. We talked carving and woodworking while the Novocaine was taking effect. He invited me to stop by his house and see the full size dogs that he was carving for the end of his driveway and he said he had some wood that I could use. I told him of our shoe class and he wants me to bring my shoe to show him when I am done. It is funny how woodworkers just dive in like that and are immediately friends. It is a fine common bond to have with others.
> 
> I wonder what adventure today will bring. I can already feel that it will be a great day. That happens sometimes to me and I don't know why. I will tell you tomorrow, though.
> 
> Have fun. Be creative. Make sawdust.


niice figur Sheila

and I think you have to either make big big big sign over your front page on the site
when you have some free bee´s (will look real ugly) or simply just don´t take care of 
what people ordre , you can´t nurse everyone , you have to think time is money
when it come to that little thing on your site ,how many patterns do you have now 
500-600-700 what will you do when it reach 1000-1500-2000 patterns, hire 3 more 
to pack patterns for you, wuoldn´t that bee just great if the world was like that but it ain´t
and you know it.

I know what you say about skimming things but if you ordre something online do you skim that site
when it comes to how to ordre and if there is something thats either frebee or on discount 
that week, no you will tjeck it out until you have understand it.

and its the same with your site, people just have to wake up
sorry about my rant just my ½ cent

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Power of Attitude*

Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.

We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .

We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!

So back to yesterday -

I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.

We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.

But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.

But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.

I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.

I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.

I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.

And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.

Francois:


From Everday Stuff

Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.

So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".

And I made it that way all by myself.

I hope you all have a *great* day today!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


A pessimist will say the glass is half empty. An optimist half full. An engineer will say its twice as large as it needs to be to meet the design requirement.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


My glass is ALWAYS half full. and it's either a tall cold glass o Guinness, or any wine, white or red.  lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


Excellent point, Martyn I like your analytic way of thinking! 

Yours too, Roger! lol


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


My grandmother use to tell us "Yesterday was a good day. Don't be sad because it's gone. Be happy that it happened."


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


Sheila, you always seem to have a positive attitude to me, even when you have some problem that you are worrying over. I can't speak for everybody on LJ, but your positive attitude often rubs off on me as well and that is a good thing. That's why I like to try to read your blog every day even if I'm real busy. Keep up the good work and thanks.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


Technically it has meaning with us who are marine engineers… Ullage is the measure from top of the container to the level of the liquid… we say half empty meaning measuring the empty part… while HALF FULL we SOUND IT meaning taking the level of liquid from bottom… this will give us a vision on what was measured. Another example is 1/4 full and 3/4 empty .... It means same…. The good thing about this is the way you are organized… If you measure level of sticky fluid then you measure the empty side not the full side.. any ways … that the way it is…


----------



## SallySpiral

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


Legend of the Dreambox - 
The Legend of the Dreambox suggests writing down your fondest dream, greatest desire, strongest wish on a small piece of paper, putting that paper in a Dreambox and placing it beside your bed. Every evening as you retire & every morning as you rise, hold your Dreambox and think on your dream, beleiving with all your heart that it is so. Legend has it, if done faithfully ….. your dream will come true.

I love Francois!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


That is an outstanding idea, Sally! I love the thought of it! Thank you for sharing it.

Sheila


----------



## Elaine

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


I love the "we follow where we focus". This is true in all aspects of my life. Now if I can just remember what I was focusing on  Sheila, if you don't mind I'm going to use this at work. It will speak volumes.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


an excellent blog.

Many (many) years ago I did a little experiment as well … I simply raised my brow, opened my eyes wide, making them sparkle, and pulled the edges of my mouth back into the form of a smile. As I created this facial transformation I could feel my emotions shift, my mood shift, and my whole being become more positive.

Also, as I read your blog about how you could have focused on the things that didn't go so well … and I wondered why we would want to carry around the stuff that didn't go well rather than enjoying the good stuff?? My goodness we are weird creatures!

May you have another great day tomorrow!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


Hi Sheila.

Expanding on the "wish box" theme, when my wife was a little girl, she fekk in love with her grandmother's Claddagh ring that she wore as a wedding band. In the part of Ireland where she was from they were traditionally worn as wedding bands. LouAnn found a picture of one and put it in her little "treasure chest" along with her diary and other keepsakes.

When we were dating, I noticed her always stopping to look at these rings any time we went to an Irish craft or cultural event. When the time came, guess what kind of ring was in the little box in my hand when I got down on one knee? (and guess who's maternal granny ALSO had a Claddagh as a wedding band and was from the same part of Ireland?) And while we're playing guessing games, guess what's now on the third finger of *my* left hand?

If you wish long enough and hard enough, miracles *can *happen.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Attitude*
> 
> Yesterday I did an experiment. I wanted to see if I could make a really great day just 'happen'.
> 
> We hear so much about how our attitude affects the outcome of our day (week/month/life) but do we really believe it? Is attitude some magical and mystical force that is dictated by our own thoughts and actions? Or does everything that occurs in our lives just happen by chance? Hummm . . . . .
> 
> We hear the saying about looking at the glass 'half empty' or 'half full'. It is a simple saying, but did anyone really think about the implication of what it means? All these questions going through my head so early in the morning!
> 
> So back to yesterday -
> 
> I decided I wanted to have a really good day. I have found in the past that when things weren't going very well for me, I used to kind of mope around and think about the bad things and be kind of sad or upset most of the time. I went through a period in my life where this was a daily existence for me and I lived with a cloud of doom following me wherever I went. It reminds me of the Winnie the Pooh cartoons where Eeyore was sitting with a rain cloud pouring down on him, slumped over with a forlorn look on his face. It made people want to just hug him and tell him it would be alright. But he never really changed and he seemed to find something to be sad about no matter how good the circumstances were.
> 
> We all have our moments when we feel like Eeyore. Justifiably so in many cases. It is a difficult place to be in our lives and it tends to suck the life right out of us.
> 
> But there came a day when I got tired of being sad and forlorn and wanted something better in my life. I had a very smart and wonderful teacher at this time who told me over and over "we follow where we focus". At first I heard them as only words. After all, how can five little words make any significant changes in my life? I needed *things* to change, not just my attitude.
> 
> But then I started to notice something. Like a fog lifting (my teacher said it would happen that way) little by little things started to change. The more positive I was about things, the better things seemed to turn out. Was this a coincidence? I thought so in the beginning. But soon I saw that it wasn't a coincidence at all. It was the way I looked at the same thing that everyone else was looking at. I found that if I look hard enough, there is good in many situations that on the outside don't always look so good initially. You just have to work at it a little more to see it sometimes. I found that just as when you look at the negative side of something and it brings you down, you can also choose to look at the positive side of things and it will be very uplifting. It is a matter of what you choose.
> 
> I posted on my facebook that I knew it was going to be a great day. I don't know why I did it, but I just wanted to see. I had no particular reason to feel that way other than because I wanted to. Nothing significant was scheduled to happen either. But you know what? It worked. I had a great day yesterday.
> 
> I had a call from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite a while. I was happy to hear about all the good things that were happening to her and also I got to tell her how good things have been here. That alone was quite uplifting.
> 
> I also had several orders on the site, pushing me to my best month ever. It was a great milestone and one that I have worked very hard to achieve this past year. So despite the hiccup of the site being down for a day or so, it all ended positively.
> 
> And one of the most significant things that happened was that I received my beautiful little box from Ecocandle here on the site. I had watched his blogs about building his little boxes and I absolutely fell in love with them. The one in particular that I adopted (named Francois) is a beautiful mix of wenge and maple with stunning inlaid stripes of padauk. After watching him create this box on his blog, along with seeing all the care and thought he put into making it, I knew I had to have one. He only had a few for sale and I treated myself to a beautiful piece of artwork.
> 
> Francois:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Not only did I love the box, but the story that went with it. I look upon Francios as a symbol of what Lumberjocks and the people here are all about - creating beautiful things of wood and sharing and friendship. To me, Francios is a reminder of all of you and how much you have all brought to my life. It is a box that will hold my hopes and dreams and creative thoughts, and I can look at it anytime I need to be reminded of them.
> 
> So you see, it *was* a great day! Sure, I could have picked out all the little annoyances that happened to me yesterday and focused on them (and you can be sure there were some there!) but I chose to pick out and focus on the good things around me and positive things in my world. I went to sleep last night with a feeling of contentment and peace that is as they say "priceless".
> 
> And I made it that way all by myself.
> 
> I hope you all have a *great* day today!


that´s the right way , think possitive 
and its a beautyfull box you have adopted

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Building a Bridge*

It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.

So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.

I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.

I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)

I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.

Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.

First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Everything is cut:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.

I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!

I guess I will never be bored!

I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Good blog, Sheila. I especially like the bridge construction piece. The bridge is coming along splendidly.

Regarding priorities and doing one thing at a time. I guess it helps being a man (we seem to be hardwired for this) but a list and a narrow focus will get you through most blizzards of confusion and conflicting tasks.

With the veneers, just try doodling your ideas in a spare moment for now. It can wait. That way you have a picture of where your thoughts left off for when you actually go for it. In one of the blog entries I've mentioned a good Veneering book you might like to get hold of. Not essential though.

As for the shoe challenge. I've got to fit a new blade to the bandsaw and I don't trust my accuracy with it anyway. You are not alone there.


----------



## Abbott

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


I also like the bridge.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


London Bridge it ain't but it's COOL!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Thanks, guys! I do like it too. It will look better tomorrow with the side rails on it. It is nice and simple. Sometimes simple is best.

Martyn, I saw that about the book on veneering and I am going to look for it. I love the clamp you have too. I have tried weighing things down with some heavy books and they just aren't enough. I could probably fashion a clamp like yours when I am ready. I may look to you for some guidance then. We are making plans to have a real shop area probably by mid next year so until then I have to utilize what I have here regarding both tools and space. It is fun to plan though and have that to look forward to. I have cut veneer on the scroll saw and been quite successful with making some pretty detailed pieces. There is a world of possibilities to be artistic and creative.

Isn't woodworking fun??


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Hi Sheila.

Great little bridge. Can't wait to see it completed.

I have a suggestion for another figure for the pond scene, Two actually. The local mayor, complete with his chain of office, getting his top hat knocked off by a snowball thrown by the local scamp, who is the other character, names to be decided by the artist.

Hope I'm not treading on your toes by making suggestions for your pet project, but it just sort of popped into my head and I had to share.

Have a great one!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


I like your bridge. I have got to recommend that idea to a friend. He has this elaborate town he has built around his train set. There is a gel like substance running through the middle representing a stream. There is a flat piece across the park area for a bridge on a walking trail. Your type bridge here would look much nicer. I don't know why I hadn't thought of it before. 
Also, while I'm commenting here on your post, l want to let you know. I follow your blog closely. If I miss an installment, I go back and search for it as soon as I get time on the computer. I try to comment regularly just so you know I'm keeping up. I've been so busy lately though that I have only added my own blog entries in a hurry as I get a chance. 
I will keep reading regularly and always look forward to what scrolled creations you come up with next. This time of year is always busy for me though. The weather is getting to be just like I like it. I'm finally able to get in the shop during the daylight hours instead of living at night like a vampire. Band season at the school is getting wound up good and my wife leaves a lot with that (regular chaperone) and leaves me alone spending time with my four youngest boys. I love doing that but it does add something extra to my plate. Also, money has been tight so I'm making most of our kid's Christmas presents this year. I'll have to squeeze that in there too. 
Keep up the good work though. The main reason I try to follow you so closely is the fact I've seen several scroll saw pattern makers simply disappear lately. I am thrilled that you seem to be thriving along just nicely though. I know this to be true everyday when I see your blog. I've had so many people tell me when I get to scrolling that the scroll saw is going the way of the dinosaur. I know they are wrong though when I'm watching your career. Thanks for all that you do.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


niice little bridge Sheila
that is pretty much the same way I have build queit a few over the years
both in real size but allso for freinds that needed them for there different diorama´s going
from modeltrains over dolhouse to warscenes

I look forward to see that one finish and coloured

have a great sunday
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge*
> 
> It seems like I have been all over the board the past couple days regarding work. I don't know. Sometimes it just happens. I have so many directions that I could go in and I need to commit myself to going in one. Or at least one at a time. Doing only one thing is almost impossible these days. There has been so much opportunity from many different places and I don't want to let any of them go. I find that I do one task for a while and then get distracted and do another task and change gears to that. I am making progress, but it seems much slower that way and not quite as satisfying (at least at this stage of the game) then if I would just do one thing at a time to completion.
> 
> So it is time to reorganize again and list the tasks at hand and prioritize them. Usually writing them down on paper does help me to focus and get things in order. Then I can start moving ahead and ticking them off one by one and actually completing things.
> 
> I am pretty good with the magazine now, as they have several projects in their hands, as well as a couple of articles. That should give me a break from doing that. I need to start thinking about the next catalog deadline, which is only a couple of weeks away. This is usually when I do my rocket-burst of designing and crank out some things that will meet the deadline. I have a few designs in the works so I can see quickly finishing at least two to three in the next week or so. These are going to be for the late winter and early spring release so it seems quite out of place to be doing these at this time. Here it is just starting to turn into fall and I would like nothing better than to do some cool Halloween projects or autumn things or even Christmas. But in the publishing world they are all way past that so its time for Valentines and bunnies and spring things. It always seems strange. I have lots of ideas that are going to have to wait until next year (which means I will be doing them in the summer) that I didn't get to this year.
> 
> I also have been beginning to outline my book and thinking about that. Starting is the hardest part I think. I have been trying to organize the chapters in my head and thinking about what to include, what to leave out, what will need photographs, etc. I am thinking the best way to get started is to do an outline. I would have never thought in grammar school that I would use so many of the basic skills that they taught us in English class. Perhaps they knew what they were talking about. (Ya think?)
> 
> I am also getting to the point on the skating pond where I want to really finish everything up and get it into a booklet format. The instructions are already done and at the magazine for all the pieces I have, and they have the original set there, but my own set is still in the works as many of you know. As I am recreating my own set, I am far more detailed on the instructions and rechecking to make sure that everything is as it needs to be. I am waiting to hear from someone as far as the laser cutting for the kits of figures as to what he would charge me per set so I can get moving with that. I am taking a few more photographs to be included in the pattern as I go along.
> 
> Yesterday I started making the little foot bridge for the scene. It is simple, yet cute and easy to do and it fits in well with the scene. I wanted something that could also be included in the kit and that someone with little building skill could easily accomplish. This was an easy task because my own building skills are what I would call 'basic'. I did take pictures as I went along.
> 
> First I applied double sided tape to 1/8" birch plywood for the side rail pieces. This way I could cut both sides at once and save some cutting time:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I applied the patterns to the pieces. As I said, I used 1/8" plywood for the side rails but I used 3/8" oak for the base of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I cut out the pieces on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I measured craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and cut 18 pieces into 2"lengths. I found that the craft sticks looked great and were easy to obtain and were the perfect thickness for the floor of the bridge:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Everything is cut:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After everything was sanded, I lined up the ends of the bridge and applied a generous coat of clear drying wood glue to the runners:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I started in the center and worked my way to the ends, placing the floor boards into place. I needed to work quickly because the glue dried fast but it went very easy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After the glue dried, I sanded the sides of the bridge with my 1/3 sheet sander so everything was even:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> That is all I finished yesterday because I want to add some color to the bridge and let it dry overnight before putting on the rails. As it is now, you can also use it as a cute foot bridge in a garden of a doll house or small scene like that. I wanted this to be cute, and also simple to make for someone with little skill or experience in this type of thing. My main target for these kits and this pond scene is decorative painters and their main objective is to paint, and not build things. With this piece, the bridge will have decorative snow applied to it (as many of the pond pieces will have) and that will hide a multitude of errors. I hope this will also spark interest in some of the painters to want to do additional woodworking, as they are creative people to begin with and it will hopefully be a fun experience to make this little bridge.
> 
> I will be finishing the bridge today, along with mapping out my shoe for Jordan's class. I have no band saw here, and the block is much too thick for my scroll saw, but I have a place to go where I can use their band saw and get the general shape cut out. The saw is older and used little, and my experience on the saw is next to nil, so I will probably let them give it a try for me, hoping it will be OK. If I see any problems, they also have a belt sander and I believe that I can use that to get my basic shape. I never thought of that when I started the project, but it isn't enough to deter me from trying anyway. In seeing how these tutorials are presented, I think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to learn. I have so many carving ideas in my head right now for fun things and I really want to learn how someone of Jordan's caliber does things. Between that and Martyn's clip board I don't know where to start, as I am thinking of so many things to do with the big box of veneer I have now too!
> 
> I guess I will never be bored!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing how I made the bridge. I am beginning to run out of characters to paint for the pond scene. There are several trees and lamp posts and such, but I can see the end over the horizon and I am more excited than ever to work on it and get it done. I will have pictures of the finished bridge tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Thanks for all the nice comments and suggestions. I do appreciate them a lot. I am planning on adding more pieces to the set each year and adding different story lines, if not to the entire set, at least to my own.

I hope scroll sawing isn't going to be a dinosaur! I see many applications where it would work so much better than a band saw or other type saw for detail work in larger projects, as well as the stand-along projects that are the kind that I make.

You are right though, William. There have been many designers that haven't been able to hold on. I have had my difficult times too, and some days I feel that I am holding on for dear life. We aren't out of the woods yet and although I hope that I won't have to give it up to get a 'real job' only time will tell. I know that I won't go down without a fight though. Even if I do fail and am not able to make a living at it, I will know that I have given things my all and tried my best. I am just now seeing some positive results of over a year of ground work that I have laid. If I can keep going in this direction and working hard and expanding into other areas of woodworking, I have a chance of being successful. The next year will be critical in my business development, as well as seeing where the economy is heading. My editor tells me that people re-subscribing to the magazine are at a healthy rate so hopefully I am safe at least for now. 

Thanks again! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Building a Bridge 2*

*"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*

I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!

I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.

The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.

My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy. 

We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn! 

The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I placed the rails over the tape:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

And here we have the finished bridge! :


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.

Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!

So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


----------



## Hacksaw007

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


Wonderful! You make it look so easy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


woaw Sheila that is a cool little bridge 
you are right adding rails and the snow is simply the candy that bring it over the edge

but lets hope frau straker don´t here about the other thing

have a great day your self

Dennis


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


Hi Sheila.

Now you can add "Pontifex" to your list of titles! (means "builder of bridges" and is one of the titles of the Pope as the builder of the bridge between heaven and earth)

So, "Ave, Sheila Pontifex!". (hooray for Sheila the bridge builder)

Have a great today and a better tomorrow.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


Now you are an engineer! Good blog, Sheila and you're welcome.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


I like the little bridge and I can see how your pond scene work will sell really well. You have made another good post. Thanks


----------



## grosa

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


So I'm Not the only one who builds bridges. Great job on the bridge.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Bridge 2*
> 
> *"We build too many walls and not enough bridges" - Isaac Newton*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. I finished my little bridge and even though I had made one previously that went to the magazine, I had learned some things on this site that made the glue up much easier and it went together like clockwork. It was only a couple of months ago when I struggled to make the first one, and it made me feel good to think that I learned so much in such a short time. It went together so much easier than before!
> 
> I also got the rough cutting done on the shoe project. I am proud of even getting the shoe to this point and toyed with the idea of calling it a 'moon walker' and calling it a day, but I suppose I will toil on and see what I can learn. I haven't used the band saw much, as when I go to Bernie's to get my wood milled, the guys usually take over that part and I don't get the chance to participate. The band saw is a bit intimidating to me. I am very respectful of its power and I am very safety-conscious when using it. I know there will be a time in my woodworking career that I will use this piece of equipment on a more regular basis, but for now, I just let my partner do the cutting for me. We went to his dad's shop and it is an unfamiliar setting for me so I sat at the computer with the tutorial and drew the lines and did the measurements and let him do the cutting. I don't think it is really cheating, as I am going to do the rest myself, but I didn't feel like learning for the first time on a piece of wood that Jordan was good enough to ship from Calgary. If I were to goof it up, I would really be disappointed.
> 
> The band saw was a hobby type saw. I think it was a 9" one. It barely accommodated the block of wood I was cutting and I was really relieved when I saw it just cleared over the top of it. Keith's dad builds incredible model ships and helicopters and planes that he flies, but he uses hand tools for most of his work and his power tools are minimal. It really amazes me that he can create such incredible things with such limited resources. But he doesn't consider himself a 'hardcore woodworker' and is very happy with his set up. In any case, I was very grateful to be able to use his shop and it did get the job done. Now it is on to the real work on the shoe.
> 
> My bits are due tomorrow so I can't really go any further on it right now. I am happy that the pace of the class seems slow enough so that I will be able to catch up when I do get them. I am rather scared to take that first step and take the Dremel to the wood, but if I don't try it I will never learn. If it comes out looking anything at all like a shoe, I will be happy.
> 
> We got home from there and I worked on the little bridge and finished it. It was quite fun and I had forgotten how easy and cute it was, as the original one was shipped away in February. I had been following Martyn's blog about building his beautiful clip board and I was fascinated how he used clear con-tac paper to stick the veneer pieces into place. When I was assembling my bridge, it gave me the idea to use a piece of glass and double-sided tape to secure the side rails and easily glue the support pieces into place. I remember with the first bridge, I kind of 'winged it' and it was a bit more difficult to get the supports straight and the spacing even on the two sides. It is a rustic type bridge, but I still needed it to look good. This made things infinitely easier. Thanks, Martyn!
> 
> The acrylic wash was dry on the bridge assembly and rail pieces. I printed out two side views of the assembled bridge and laid a piece of glass over the picture. (I used a piece of glass from a cheap 8"x 10" frame that I had purchased. I knew the glass would come in handy one day!):
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied a couple of pieces of double sided tape so I could secure the rails into place:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I placed the rails over the tape:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then applied glue to the contact points where the supports and rails meet:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I glued the supports into place and allowed them to dry:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the side pieces were dry, I glued them to the bridge and GENTLY clamped them into place. These little clamps are somewhat laughable because the are so little, but there are times when they really come in handy for the small things like this where only slight pressure is needed:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When the bridge was dry, it was time to add some snow. I use Sno-Tex by DecoArt. It is gives a nice effect and is easy to build the texture of the snow with it. I also use it on all the bases of the figures (which will follow at the end) and all of the trees and stuff. I think it adds a lot to the entire scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I daub it on with a damp paint brush, building random thicknesses of snow. I think the more uneven that it is done, the more natural it looks:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here we have the finished bridge! :
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Now wasn't that easy? It just goes to show that things don't have to be difficult to be nice. I geared this bridge to non-woodworkers and I think that anyone could easily assemble it in a couple of hours (which includes the drying times). I loved that the floor of the bridge could be cut from craft sticks, as it makes the project super simple. I was surprised when I put the wash of color on them how they had a 'grain' and looked rather nice. It worked well for my purposes anyway. It really is a cool little bridge.
> 
> Today I plan to paint most of the day. I am really working to finish this set and I am going to post another character in the pond blog, which I am a bit behind on. Big Tiny made some nice suggestions that I am thinking about. Although I do have a snowball thrower (Scot - who I showed briefly last week on this blog) and I already kind of had a place for him in the 'story'. There is nothing to say that I can't have more than one scamp though, and I do plan to adding in more figures next year after the initial set is done. The problem there is I can go on and on and never finish if I don't create a stopping point. I do appreciate all your suggestions and comments and I think that the extra ideas are fun!
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. It is beautiful out and much cooler (YAY!) and a perfect, sunny fall day. I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday!


Thanks so much, everyone!  It was fun!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ironing Out Details*

It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene. I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.

My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.

In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.

Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.

So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.

As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.


From Everday Stuff

How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Ironing Out Details*
> 
> It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene. I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.
> 
> My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.
> 
> In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.
> 
> Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.
> 
> So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.
> 
> As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


Hi Shiela,
Good opportunity for mass production. Well, the only sad part when other hands do is sacrifice the quality with quantity. As long as the production maintains a good reputation it will be a big blow. Rick on the other hand is only one and I do believe that among those who joined Jordan's tutorial… not only one and maybe Martyn or Shiela would be the same as Jordan and Rick. What I am suggesting, it is also time for you to expand the techniques to others how you do it. Take a video and you can post it here… but I am not forcing you on this… but by all means I really read all your blogs because it enhances my knowledge and power. Thanks and God Bless.

By the way nice photo… good as wall paper…


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *Ironing Out Details*
> 
> It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene. I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.
> 
> My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.
> 
> In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.
> 
> Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.
> 
> So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.
> 
> As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


*Hi Scrollgirl,
Have been lagging behind in reading your posts. I see you are at 123 now, it won't be long before you hear from me on your 200th post Quite an achievement, I'm not quite so prolific that I could do this daily as you have. You should have been an editor at a daily newspaper, but then we wouldn't have had you here.
Jack*


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Ironing Out Details*
> 
> It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene. I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.
> 
> My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.
> 
> In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.
> 
> Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.
> 
> So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.
> 
> As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


Red sky at night
Shepherd's delight
Red sky in the morning
Barns on fire!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ironing Out Details*
> 
> It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene. I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.
> 
> My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.
> 
> In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.
> 
> Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.
> 
> So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.
> 
> As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


I like writing, Jack. I bet you can tell. It helps me to organize my thinking. As far as the every day thing, I kind of got into the habit of it and it starts my day out and has turned into being a good thing for me. I have become friends with many people here because of the writings and you all have helped and supported me far beyond my dreams. I like the group here on LJ's a lot and it is great to see what everyone is up to and share in such a positive aspect of life. I am glad you like reading!

 Sheila


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Ironing Out Details*
> 
> It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene. I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.
> 
> My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.
> 
> In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.
> 
> Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.
> 
> So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.
> 
> As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


Shelia, you seem to keep *VERY* busy! Take time to do something for yourself. *YOU DESERVE IT!*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ironing Out Details*
> 
> It feels so good to come off such a nice weekend. The weather was decent (it rained Saturday, but with the rain came a cooling relief from the humidity and much too warm temperatures we were having) and it feels like autumn should. Cool. Crisp. Exhilarating. I was quite productive, yet I still feel greatly relaxed and ready to take on the new week. I finished my bridge and also completed painting a couple of more figures for the pond scene.  I had to re-cut a couple of pieces because when I initially stack cut them four layers high, on two of the lamp posts the bottom layers slightly shifted and ruined the cuts. I also needed to change the design in one of the characters, as I found it to be a little bit weak and wanted to strengthen. The good thing about repainting the two remaining sets I have here is finding flaws such as this and perfecting the pattern for others to do. When I initially designed the set, I didn't know which direction I was heading with it so there may have been some things that I didn't consider.
> 
> My friend, Rick from Iowa did a test cut of the entire set to quote me a price on mass production of the pieces to distribute to the painters. When I cut the set the first time, I timed myself and it came to about 5 hours. Rick accomplished cutting all the pieces in a total of 2.5 hours with no breaks. He cut them stacked two levels high, as I had four layers. He is however, not the average cutter. In the scroll sawing world, they call him 'the animal' because he can cut so quickly and accurately. He used to work for Better Homes and Garden's group (Meredith publishing) and cut ornaments for their ornament issues for several years. The ornaments he cut totaled in the tens of thousands, I am sure. He cut pieces for a former designer, JoAnn Lockwood, who had a Noah's Ark locket that was the ark hallowed out and had a swivel top on it and contained 10 small animals inside. Rick boasts cutting over 3000 of these for JoAnn. If you would like to see all the work he does, his site is www.scrollsaws.com. He has dozens of pages of tutorials and videos on lathes and scroll saws, as he is also very adept in lathe work. There are tool reviews too, as he was a tester for Delta and several other big companies and helped them design some of their current tools. I think it is an interesting site if you have the time to look. He is amazing.
> 
> In any case, Rick helped me decide that it wasn't prudent for me to hand-cut these sets to offer. I am now in the process of looking into laser cutting. This is the part that I have a lot of trouble with because of the uncertainty of the number of sets that will be needed. My editor is talking about advertising this set in five magazines - the original Christmas 365 magazine, as well as the two painting magazines, a craft one and our own scroll saw magazine. Four of the five magazines are mainly read by others who do not necessarily scroll saw, so offering the finished set will be essential. However, knowing the number of interested people is a guessing game and I need to find someone or some place that is willing to provide the pieces at a decent price whether I need 10 sets or 1000. I found one online place which does this for a flat rate which includes shipping to both Canada and the United States, as the pieces will be distributed by a colleague in the US, and that may be a possibility. I need to speak with them more though and cement things down and get some actual quotes before I can make the decision. The article which first presents the set reaches the readers mid-November and I need to have my ducks in order by then.
> 
> Besides working on that today, I need to get the new product pictures to the wholesaler for their next catalog. I have ten new items and my partner has eleven since the last deadline so I have to get all the submission materials and photographs in order. It would be wonderful if all the items are accepted, but alas, many of mine are Christmas themed and I am not sure she will accept holiday things at this point. This catalog is geared for late winter and early spring and although she keeps some holiday stuff in there, she may not want that much. I don't mind though, because it will get me ahead of the game for next year. I have a couple of candle trays that I am in the process of drawing that will fit the post-winter criteria so I will try to get them in there anyway.
> 
> So that will keep me busy most of the day. I am anxiously waiting for my Dremel bits to arrive, and hopefully they will be here today so I can get going on my shoe carving. Even though I have a full plate today, I can't wait to sneak an hour or so of carving in the mix and learning something new. I want to make some carved jewelry eventually out of the numerous beautiful scraps of exotic hardwoods that I am accumulating, but I want to learn some technique first. Just something for later on.
> 
> As I started writing this morning, I noticed a orange glow outside. I looked up and saw a beautiful sunrise and I had to try to capture it with a picture. It looks pretty good and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> How can it not be a great week if it is already starting out with such beauty? I hope you all have a great day!


I am lucky Cozmo because all these things I do every day is a treat for me. No kidding. What may look like work to others is really FUN for me! My life right now is its own reward. (How cool is that??) I feel very fortunate. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*

Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.

Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.

Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.

I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.

I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.

Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.

I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.

After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!

The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!

Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.

I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.

That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.

I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.

I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.

So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.

With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.

You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


I was shocked for a while this morning also.
Glad Martin cleared it up.
Snail mail has not delivered yet… 
Maybe tonight!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


So it wasn't "just me"? I thought I was losing it! (Or reached my quota of comments allowed here! LOL)

And I have been watching the mail too, John. Isn't it frustrating?? If it went Canada Post those little critters would have STARVED by now!!!!

Let me know when you get it. . . .


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


You aint kiddin sister! I did a little panic'ing myself as well!

As you said - Danica isn't bad on the eyes, but I want my LJ fix! ;-)

It's nice to be able to say HI again.

-bob


----------



## Eric_S

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


You weren't the only one. I was freaking out this morning as well. I knew exactly what that page meant. I was more worried though that the domain had expired and therefore someone could quickly come along, snatch the lumberjocks.com domain name, and forward us to some stupid Search forwarding page to gain money. I quicly went to homerefurbishers this morning and see if I could PM Martin from that domain in case he wasn't aware. Not sure if he already knew though,but glad he renewed it. In the future Martin, you should check the Auto-Renew option on your GoDaddy account  Thanks for keeping the addicts coming back for more lol.


----------



## hairy

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


I saw it too. I thought my puter caught something bad. It put my anxiety into overdrive.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


I had not noticed a problem from my end but I can certainly identify with not being able to get my frequent doses of LJ fix during the day! I really do not know what I would do if Lumberjocks.com suddenly disappeared! I think I would feel like I was up S*** Creek without a paddle!

Edith is starting to notice when you are "late" with your blog postings. She said "Sheila has not posted today" and looked sorta shell shocked! Then later when you came on she came back all smiles and said "computer problems!" Although there is really no set times you can post, it is really easy to fall into the habit of relying on the fact that it is usually there by 8am and getting your fix! Glad to have you back!

And *YES* I am proud to say that I, too, am addicted to this LJ site!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


Thanks, Earl! It is good to be missed  Usually I hit the post button before 9am my time. I get up at six and have some things I do in the morning before and a routine. I also posted late Sunday. I made a rare 'big breakfast' and didn't post until after the dishes were done. I was thinking "uh oh! I am LATE!" lol. Now* that's* an addiction!

I am looking about using a laptop for in March/April when I go on my trip to the States. I can't be without a computer for two weeks. NO Way!!! (Especially when I will have so much cool woodworking to report!) I will figure it out by then I am sure!

Thanks for missing me! (Edith too!)

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


Back here is same, this morning (our time meaning +8 GMT) K was making replies to Ron's blog and it took me 3 times. It was the third that gone through. When I made my reply to yours Shiela #123 it was alright. It was not long here. "I was already feeling guilty thinking that maybe I have sent a reply wrongly or infected." Being addicted is good but being deprived is just emptiness.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


great blog Sheila 
I didn´t notice but on the other hand I get on line in my evening
I wuoldn´t have been able to work today if it had happen 15 hours ago…lol
what a scarry moment it most have been for all I believe just thinking on if all
theese great projects /blogs and coments had disapered up in he air….....
what do I say…....where is my nerve medec…..please don´t joke wih these things …not funny…Brrrrrh

have a great safe day

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Absence Makes the Heart Grow Fonder*
> 
> Okay, so I have to make a confession. I am addicted to this site.
> 
> Reality hit me in the head like a ton of bricks this morning. When I first woke up and came to my computer things were fine. There were several messages in my mail box that were notifications on various projects I was watching and new posts that my Buddies here had put up overnight. As usual, I spent the first half hour or so of my day with my first morning coffee reading through everything and occasionally commenting.
> 
> Lots of good stuff happens here. There is a new blog by RonPeters that will take us through the process of him creating a violin. I reread Jordan's posts on working on the sole of our shoe. There were several nice comments about the projects that were posted yesterday. All was fine.
> 
> I warmed my coffee and sat down to write my daily blog. When I clicked on the 'New Blog Entry' button, instead of taking me to this screen, I was cyber-whisked to a page on GoDaddy that said that the domain name I was looking for expired. I thought, OK. I messed up. I clicked again. Same thing. I went down my list of emails and other messages from LJ's and every one that had a link to anything on the site went to the same GoDaddy page. Now I like Danica Patrick as much as anyone else, but I needed my LJ's fix.
> 
> I tried not to panic. I went and showered and made the bed and did all my morning stuff and checked back. Same.
> 
> Now I was really wondering. I emailed a buddy and asked if they were able to get on. As I waited, I phoned a friend I needed to catch up with and thought what my day would be like without my 'friends' here. Since I wasn't getting notifications from here either, I figured something was up with the site itself. After all, look what happened to my own site last week. I tried not to panic, but felt like a big something in my morning was missing.
> 
> I couldn't write my blog. Would I be missed? Would people wonder? How will I carve my shoe without the tutorial? I had my bits now and didn't really know where to start. Most of all, I would miss my daily interaction with all of my cyber friends from around the world.
> 
> After a little time passed, I saw I received a response from the friend I wrote. All was well with the site on their side. I sighed and thought, we will just have to see. A few minutes later, a notification came in from LJ's and when I clicked on the link, it worked! I tried all the other links that previously brought me to Danica and they were all fine. YAY! I am back!
> 
> The total time of the hiccup was less than two hours. However, it showed me again how much I love this place and all the people here and how I thrive on their creativity and support. Is this a good thing? I think so! So its back to business for me. I now have to make up for lost time!
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I spent the morning with my photography hat on and I took what I would consider pretty decent photos of many of the projects that I needed to submit to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I had a good time doing so and made sure the light was good and made a pretty good presentation. I felt I did my best and didn't just send here some half done pictures. I do like the photography part of the process and I am little by little improving and learning in that area too.
> 
> I made the list of products, assembled the PDF files and sent them away. About an hour later, I heard from her that she wanted to take ALL 21 items that I had submitted! Even the holiday ones! (This catalog is for post holiday distribution, but I figured she would keep them for next year) She said that she was thinking about sending a targeted email to their customers with the holiday items in it so that they would still be able to purchase patterns in time for their holiday scroll sawing projects. What a great honor that was for me. She even chided me about renaming the company to include part of my name in it, as I had so many things in their catalog.
> 
> That is great 'job security' for the future for me. She asked me to send the high resolution photos to her by next week, along with the specifications for each product, and I had everything ready to go and had it loaded up to Sendspace and the list to her within the hour. She was thrilled.
> 
> I love being on the ball like that and having stuff ready when needed. My editor had shot over two emails yesterday morning too where readers had asked questions and he asked if I could help them. I knew the answers and was able to direct them almost immediately and help them out.
> 
> I keep my computer on all the time. With living in a small place, the screen isn't far from sight no matter what I am doing. I like the feeling of being 'there' and being able to respond so quickly whether I am scroll sawing, taking pictures, painting or whatever. I love my "window to the world" here and even though I know I am highly addicted to the computer, this site, and my friends, I wouldn't have it any other way. There are far worse obsessions I could have, I guess.
> 
> So for today the goal is to draw, draw, DRAW! I have four more candle trays I want to get to the wholesaler by the deadline and I think I can do it in the next week or two because I have been partially working on several of them at once. It is the final implementation of them and making the prototypes (the fun part) that is left so that should roll off fairly quickly.
> 
> With that said, I had best get on to things. I am back on track and ready to move ahead. I picked up my bits last night and perhaps by this evening I will be able to start on my shoe in earnest.
> 
> You all have a great day. Keep in touch!


Yeah, you'd be missed I don't have time to read you every day, but you'd be missed; trust me!


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Own Self-Challenge*

I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.

I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.

I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.

So I did.

I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.

This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.

I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.

Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.

Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.

So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow. 
_
"We become what we think about all day long".
Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


Shelia, you always have such a positive attitude! It is indeed contagious. Your new design looks great from what I see. I also agree that a "sparkling clean" workspace breeds creativity.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


Shiela,
This blog is full of realities in your life. The flow and direction are so vivid with what you are targeting. I can feel that there is no challenge in you on the things you do. I can say that it is a self-deternmination that is in you and it is the bright attitude that progresses… of course it goes with your accomplishments.

I like very much geometrical design such as spiral, parabolic and even combination of such. I am sure, your surprise one will let my mind work again.

About the shoe… that is a big challenge for everyone who joined though it is small. Just be careful as this is really tricky using a dremel. I have done some etching on a glass and sometimes I fell that I was just writing on a piece that is clamped or stable. The glass I was etching flew away about 3 meters and incidentally nobody was around my vicinity. The glass broke into several pieces in the floor. It did not hit me …. luckily.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


Good luck today, all those straight lines are truly a challenge. I really love the sneek peak that you gave, looks fantastic, as all your designs are 
After readig your blog today, I have decided that today is going to be a great day for me as well. Sometimes I need to work on the attitude going into the day. Thanks
MrsN


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


I don´t know how you do it Sheila , but you do it very good
yah what on earth is he talking about
people desided they want to have , and usualy do get a great day after they have read your 
always possitive blog nomatter how dark you look at things that day  or hurdles you have been trugh

and now I have descovered you even are cable of saving days after they nearly is gone

thank´s for that Sheila and your always possitive stile
ceep up with your pink claud as you self say 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


6.5 hours later - with practically NO breaks - I am done cutting! Thank you to all my 'cheerleaders' who tole me I could do it! Now on to sanding and finishing . . . . (I will show you all tomorrow!)

 Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


One of the things I like about you is how I know a lot of times exactly what you mean. You saw a need in the second paragraph to explain that you weren't being arrogant. I didn't see it that way at all, even without you explaining. I know exactly what you mean as I'm sure so many others here do if they think about it.
For me, there are times I'm thinking about an upcoming project that I just feel overwhelmed. I actually wonder if I can do it. Once I get to doing it though, if I'll just put those thought out of my head and let my creativity flow, then it all just starts to fall into place without me even thinking about it. 
For me, and the type projects I do, the hardest part is the beginning. I'll use my present project as an example because I know you've been seeing it. The hardest thing for me was the beginning, where I had to pay close attention to the structural integrity of the project. That's hard on me because I have to go slow and make sure things are just so. After the structure is stable I can move on to my "vision" for the project. That's when things really get to be fun to me. That's when I can just let things go and work withouth worrying much about anything but what I "see" in the project. While I don't claim to be an artist, it does make you feel very artistic when this is happening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Own Self-Challenge*
> 
> I am really excited again. Already I know that it is going to be a great day. I got up early again (well - maybe I should say* earlier*) because I can't wait to get things rolling today. It is a good reason and a wonderful way to start the day. I have already read through all of my mail and it is still pitch dark out, but that is OK. By the time I am done here and showered and done my morning clean up it will be late enough to get going. Besides, we are having the roof redone and they have been showing up here just before 8am. That means that I can start to scroll saw earlier than my self-imposed 9am starting point.
> 
> I did well yesterday. It was one of those days that I sat down to draw and the design just flowed out of my pen- mouse like magic. It was one of those days when the sun and the moon and the stars must have been lined up just right because it came easy. I felt like an artist and a designer. I am not saying that with any arrogance or anything like that. Those days are special and incredible. Ask any designer. If they are honest they will tell you the same. I haven't quite figured out why some days are better than others, but when I do, I will bottle and sell it to all the other designers. It just felt great.
> 
> I created another candle tray. This time I did a geometric style tray that I have been wanting to do for months. The design was inspired by the great Frank Lloyd Wright and although I didn't copy any of his designs, I did try to use the "flavor" in which he designed to create this item. I probably should have done something more seasonal, as I am doing this for the catalog deadline, but sometimes you have to learn to go with the inner flow and let things create themselves. I had a Valentine's tray planned as well as perhaps a St. Pat's tray, as they will be suitable for the timing of the catalog, but I just wanted to do this type of try for a while and it was just time.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I finished and refined the drawing yesterday and I picked a piece of dark walnut for it. Somehow I felt that dark wood would be the perfect choice for the look I wanted. I laid out the pattern and cut the perimeters and did the routing and today it waits for me to do the fretwork cuttings. I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> This, my friends will be one of the most challenging pieces that you have seen me cut since I have been here at LJ's. When you look at the finished piece, you may be wondering what I am talking about, but there are many straight edges and to me that is far more challenging than those beautiful and delicate little swirls you have come to expect from my work. Straight cuts on the scroll saw are much more difficult than the swirls. Because of the small size of the blade, it tends to wander slightly and follow the grain, even with the steadiest of hand. For this reason, I need to use the thickest blade possible which will still allow me to still achieve the precise corners necessary to the design. I cut the perimeter and center already using a #5 blade and I was very successful in keeping a straight edge on the 1/2" walnut. However, if I were to use that blade for the inside cuts, the corners would appear to be rounded and not as sharp and I want them.
> 
> I usually use a #2/0 blade for most of my small work, but I am afraid that the blade will waiver too much and the lines will look uneven. So my choice for the day will be the #2. A good in-between size that should do the job for me. I would have started last night, but I didn't get to the point I am at until after supper and I wanted to be fresh and not rush things. I have some good music lined up and my workspace is sparkling clean and I am fresh and ready to tackle the task at hand, feeling well-rested and eager.
> 
> Here is a peek at the design to show you (I love to tease!):
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I promise when I show it tomorrow, there will be no Photoshop tricks and you will see the real cutting, no matter what the outcome. We know each other well enough by now that you all realize that I will have no satisfaction in trying to be something I am not and making things appear better than they actually are. This will be a self-challenge that I will share openly and honestly with you, as I always have. I think I can do a good job and I hope I can do it justice.
> 
> Speaking of challenges . . . . I am also feeling as if I am ready to start my shoe carving in earnest today. I don't see the tray taking all day by any stretch, and if I am successful with it and apply the first coat of oil on it, I can either start working on the next tray or start the shoe. I think that the shoe is going to be my choice because I don't want the others to get too far ahead of me and I am riding on this small measure of success and think it is a good time to jump in and get my feet wet with it (no pun intended!) Up until now, I haven't felt that creative and I didn't want to start it until I was ready. It is difficult to define why, but I do feel ready now. Perhaps success breeds additional success as the saying goes.
> 
> So you can see why I am excited and raring to go! Who wouldn't be? It is fully light out by now and time to get moving. I hope I have good news for you tomorrow.
> _
> "We become what we think about all day long".
> Ralph Waldo Emerson, philosopher _


Thank you so much William. I also know just what you mean! I must say though, I grossly underestimated the time on this one. I knew it would be a challenge, but it surprised me at just how long it took for me to do.

I am fortunate though that taking longer doesn't matter to me. I would rather do one project at an excellent standard then ten rushed though that are just OK. I am not doing production work. Even with my little army of bears, I took time with each single one, knowing that each one would have an individual home. It is just my way of doing things.

I am absolutely exhausted right now. It is only 8:30 pm and I worked through all day, as well as put out a few fires and did some important things business wise. I just finished sanding and oiling the tray and taking pictures for tomorrow's blog. You will have to wait until then to see it. 

I am going to surf around here at LJ's tonight and check on your unicorn and see how you are doing too. It is certainly an outstanding project! Thanks so much for your comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Results*

I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.

As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.

Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.

Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?

What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.

Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.

With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.

It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.

I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.

In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.

I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.

I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.

I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.

So why go on, you may ask?

The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.

While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.

I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.

When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.

I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.

Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Robb

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Another phenomenal pattern, Sheila, and very well executed! I love it.


----------



## Billinmich

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


looks good Sheila,I have a hard time cutting straight lines on the table saw.You better get started on your shoe or you'll be getting detention and have to clean the chalk board.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


darn girl…no wonder you were tired…thats a beauty…you did a wonderful job and sure you have the right to sit there and breath it in…i do that all the time after ive made something…its a part of you…and weather anyone else thinks its art is one thing, but the things we make are usually art to us…but you can be assured…many will love this one…you did martyn proud…and yourself…have a great day…maybe a slower day today…work out the stiffness…lol…grizzman


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Looks nice!
What a good feeling when it all works out.
Chill out and enjoy it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thank you very much, Sheila. I am honoured. This is a beautiful piece of work. Look what you have acheived. You are quite right to be proud of it.

I never seem to notice how much concentration I am putting into something until afterwards. To me once I am focused on the work I am in a small bubble of existance where only what I am doing and how well I do it matters. All the day to day worries dissappear. Just me, the tools and the wood. I make mistakes, like everyone else. I rant, I curse and I swear at myself, the tools and the wood. Unlike the rest of my life, however, in the shop there is no 'I can't do this' only 'how am I going to do this'. If it can't be done I can be satisfied with that because I know I have tried. If someone else can do it then they will have earned the reward. It makes up for the 'if only' and 'I wish I hads' that life is plagued with. At the end, in the workshop, there is the feeling of acheivement and, yes, I do go back in there to look at what I've done. Several times. As you have found. There is a feeling of 'I did that and no-one can take that away from me'.

Thank you also for helping to turn around a rather ********************ty day. I now remember what I do all this for. Not the adulation just the feeling of 'Yesss, I did it.'

I like the project difficulty grading idea too. Though I might use infinity symbols , if I can find one.


----------



## woodbutcher

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


scrollgirl,
Congratulations on completeing a most difficult and challenging piece of work. Technically speaking, I can see what you were faced with, long straight kerfs. Even the short cuts in the triangles are difficult too keep from cutting to the outside of the lines and creating a ballooning effect. Did you print the pattern twice and attach it to both sides? I noticed that your relief holes were drilled from the back side, that is why I asked. The blade control is evident through out the the tray. You have every right to be proud of successfully completeing a most intricate piece of work. Keep on keeping on.
Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Sheila, This is magnificent! I was intrigued when you posted the teaser and now I'm floored with this pattern. I don't usually like/care for modern art but I would definitely make an exception in this case. You are allowed to wallow in the adulations you will receive for this lovely tray. Edith also said this is pretty, and she doesn't say that very often. It has to be outstanding before she will say that.

Congratulations on a very fine Work of Art!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila.

That pattern looks a lot like a desk set by Tiffany that was on Antiques Roadshow not too long ago.

Nice, but *way* too intricate for my skill levels. So far… **


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Results*
> 
> I laughed when I re-read yesterdays post last night! Not necessarily because it was humorous, but because my expectations couldn't have been much further from reality. Even the other members of the 'pink cloud club' were probably laughing at me when they read it.
> 
> As I was sitting here at my computer, positively exhausted with my body aching from standing at the scroll saw for over six hours, I just shook my head and thought to myself "What in the world was I thinking?" I was stiff, dusty and tired, not only physically, but emotionally too. Some may not understand the emotional drain creating some projects can take from a person. I felt as if I had run a marathon.
> 
> Then I looked at the table next to me and I saw the fruit of my labour and I just smiled to myself and thought how there couldn't be a better feeling in the world? I had achieved success.
> 
> Did you ever finish a project and just want to look at it for a while? Just take it in over and over?
> 
> What is "art" anyway? When it comes down to it, it is just stuff we like to look at. Usually it starts out as being something functional - like a cheese tray or a bread board. But at some point it evolves into something else and takes on a new function. Beauty.
> 
> Everyone has their own definition of what is beautiful. That is what makes this world go around. Some people like country or rustic, others like Renior or Monet. Others like Picasso. There is no right and wrong where beauty is concerned. As a teacher, we ourselves learn to respect others' opinion of what is beautiful to them. We don't have to agree with them, but we have to acknowledge that others have the right to deem something as beauty just as we do. We may not agree, but it isn't ours to say or dictate.
> 
> With that being said, I will go on to say that I am really pleased with my project that I created yesterday. I can't remember when I created something that I liked so much. The only other thing that I can even closely compare it to is my cheetah painting that I did several years ago. But never something that I scroll sawed. I don't know why but this is my absolute favorite project to date.
> 
> It was also the most difficult. As I said yesterday, on appearance it looks as if it will be somewhat simple. Design-wise it isn't hard. There are no thin lines that threaten to break or tricky curves that are hard to manipulate. It is simple and straight forward. Perhaps too straight forward.
> 
> I had said previously that it is far more difficult to cut a straight line on the scroll saw than curved edges. I believe that any one else who saws will agree with me. It just wasn't made for straight lines. The blades are as thin as your hair and want to wander with the grain of the wood. As you become more familiar with the scroll saw, you learn which blades will work best for the particular species and thickness of wood. This is only a starting point, though. As you begin to cut, you will find that each individual piece can vary due to dryness, grain and other characteristics. Soon though, choosing becomes second nature and after a short time you will know when you are on the right track.
> 
> In cutting out this project, I began with a #2 blade. I felt it was the largest blade I could use in that I would be able to both follow the straight line and also achieve the sharp corners that I wanted to. I began cutting and trying to get the feel of things. I find with each project, there is a certain amount of time where you are testing the water as to the feel of the wood, blade, etc. and then eventually you fall into a rhythm and are in what I will all a comfort zone in finishing the project.
> 
> I tried to start out in an area that wouldn't be as noticeable if I didn't cut perfect. That was hard to do with this type of design. I choose the middle, with my reasoning being that if the cuts on the edges wavered it would be much more obvious. You can see from the picture that the section on the left (the long rectangle) isn't quite as perfect as I would have liked. I was off to a rocky start:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Usually, also it only takes me a few cuts to get into that comfort zone that I mentioned before. I remember writing that my cutting of this tray would only take part of the day and I would have time to carve and work on my shoe in the afternoon. Although I began cutting by 9am or so, by noon I was only at this point:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> There were several emails that came through and I had some issues with the wholesaler that I may discuss tomorrow and a phone call from a customer, but otherwise I was at the saw. I was having trouble getting a feel as to how to tackle each hole so that I would be able to follow it precisely. It wasn't until I got to the above point when I really started feeling at ease with things. However, I never was able to fully relax, as I do on so many of my other projects. Each time I tried to sit down and saw - which I usually do - I felt that I couldn't see things from the proper angle and it threw off my control. As a result, I remained standing the entire time I cut.
> 
> I had also tried to revert back to the smaller 2/0 blade, as it was difficult for me to get the sharp corners that I was used to, even with the only slightly larger blade. After less than one hole however, I went back to the 2, as there just wasn't the control that I needed for the straight edges.
> 
> I finally figured out the best way to do the corners was to cut the longest straight line to the end, back track, round over to the adjacent line and go to that corner, back track and continue on in that manner until the middle section was removed. I could then come back from the opposite side and shave off the corner pieces. This had two potential dangers involved - making a mark where you entered back onto the line from the opposite direction and also overshooting the corner and making a nick past the cut. Every cut took full concentration and a very light but steady hand to accomplish.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> That was the exhausting part. It was as if my body needed to be in high alert for the entire six plus hours. If I let my guard down even for a minute, the lines would waiver and I would need to 'clean up' areas that were even the slightest bit out of place.
> 
> So why go on, you may ask?
> 
> The exhilaration I felt as I continued on was incredible. It was like a drug. As I pushed on and saw the results, it fueled me to push further. As I reached the mid point, I knew that I would be able to accomplish this project and that it would be one of the nicest ones that I have ever done. The feelings of pride and accomplishment grew with every successful hole and even though it was still covered with dust and its pattern, I envisioned how it would be all polished and oiled and I just knew it would be good.
> 
> While I was cutting, I thought of all the things and people that I have come to know here. It was suggested to me that I should grade my projects according to difficulty with say one to five blades so others would be prepared when attempting to cut one of my patterns out. Although I don't know how that would work with most projects, as most of us have different skill levels and what is difficult for some may be easy for other, there was no question in my mind that I would grade this project with five blades, the most difficult. Granted you can accomplish it without much difficulty, but if you want it to look GOOD, it will take a bit more than average effort and skill to do so. In all my years of scroll sawing, this is to date the most difficult thing I have attempted not only because of the skill level, but the necessary intense concentration to complete it.
> 
> I also thought a lot of Martyn and his precision cutting that he does on all of his projects he shares with us. I don't know why that came to mind, but each time I see his work I am blown away at the amount of concentration and precision that is required for his accomplishments. Seeing his work has inspired me to try something like this in the first place. Although it is a different process entirely, it is the closest thing I can assimilate it to. So just as I had dedicated my Grizzly tray to my good friend Grizzman for its inspiration, I would like to dedicate this project to Martyn. It is something I would have never attempted had I not come to known him and seen his precise work.
> 
> When I peeled off the pattern and sanded and oiled the tray, it took on an even better life than I expected. The walnut was smooth and warm and to me it looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> Are there errors or hiccups there? You bet. It isn't perfect as if it was made with a machine, but it is darn good and I am extremely proud of it.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I wish you all could see it in person, as even these pictures don't do it justice. I haven't done the 'charms' yet for the holder, but I know exactly how they will be. I think I will do that today.
> 
> I was supposed to start another project today, but I don't think I will. I may run to town to do some shopping or something completely different for a day. I may come home and work on my pond figures or even start my shoe. Needless to say, I didn't work on my shoe yesterday (sorry, Jordan, if you are reading this!) By the time I was done with this it was 8:30pm and I was done for the day.
> 
> Am I resting on my laurels? Maybe just for today. I want to bask in the feeling of pride and accomplishment for a day without pressures or interferences from anything. This is my payday. No matter how many dollars I make off of the pattern of this project, nothing will even come close the good feelings I have today. This is why I push so hard some days even when I am tired. This is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> And I am going to thoroughly enjoy it!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Shiela,
This is the most beautiful twist you ever did in creating design. I still believe that geometrical design unveils the real capability of anyone who success in putting it in flesh. There was a challenge before, now it is an accomplishment. The beauty you defined is not even enough to describe because there are greater things that are along with it… inspiration… dedication… most special someone to move you… and many others…
You deserve to be happy about it. It is really an achievement.
Martyn,
You also deserve this phrases from Shiela… I do second it. I know you put so much effort in exposing all the qualities that you have to help us and had remain humble. All I can say is keep it going.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrollgirl's Day Off*

Besides the days I take small road trips, it is rare for me to have what I would officially call a "day off". Actually, I don't think that it is possible. My work is so entwined with my personal life that I am unable separate the two aspects of my life. I only think this would be a bad thing if I didn't love my job as much as I do. I get frequent warnings from many well-wishers who tell me that by doing woodworking as a "job" I have put myself at risk of feeling that it is a burden of disliking it and ruining it for myself. I also have a few friends that tell me that I work too much and that I will burn myself out.

I don't know how to respond to these comments. More so than not, they are from people who are stuck working in jobs they hate. They see the word "job" and it is instantly a negative thing to them. I, myself look at their jobs and tend to agree with them. I wouldn't want to do what they do for all the money in the world. I suppose that is why I choose to do this.

I have somewhat been following Jim Hamilton's blog about starting your own woodworking business, as time has permitted. Although I realize that what he is trying to accomplish is a bit different from the design work that I do, there are some similarities. I read several of the comments from well-intended people and I admire his determination to make it work. Because of this determination, I believe he has a good chance of being successful. Everything that has been said regarding having to eat, sleep and breath your job in a situation such as this I believe to be true. I think what makes or breaks people is their willingness to actually DO it.

So what is a "day off" like for me? Is it possible for me to have a day without woodworking in my life?

I began the day as I do every day with writing my blog. That was a very positive way to start that day as it always is, especially since I got to present my latest project.

After I finished that, I decided that I was going to drive to Yarmouth, which is about 40 minutes away and go to the store to stock up on some things for the coming winter. It will be Thanksgiving on Monday here in Canada, and there were some incredible sales at the large store there and yesterday was the last day. It was worth the cost of gas to take the ride out there and partake. With winter approaching when I won't have access to my car, I thought it was a good time. I phoned a friend who lives near me here and she was eager to take the trip with me.

We stuck to our business and went to the main store, Wal-Mart for a couple of things she needed, and the bulk store. At the bulk store they had a wonderful sale on whole almonds. I had purchased a pound of them several weeks ago, as I had found a recipe for cinnamon-sugared almonds that I tried and loved. When I lived in Chicago, the first place that I had tried this treat was when I was at Navy Pier (which is my absolute favorite place in the city) Besides the huge Tiffany window collection on display, Navy Pier had many shops and attractions. In the summer time there were bands out on the boardwalk, along with vendors and carts which sold small bags of these candied almonds that were still warm. I used to go there sometimes by myself and walk all the way to the end of the pier and sit on a bench that overlooked the lake. It was a great time to just sit and think and look out at the water and dream. When I made these almonds several weeks ago, it brought back the memories of those times to me so vividly. It is odd how foods and smells can do that sometimes. But I regress.

We finished our shopping and decided to have lunch right in the store. They had a deli where they had fresh pizzas and panini sandwiches and different soup to choose from. Just as we arrived there, they placed a hot and fresh vegetable pizza in the window. Although I am not a vegetarian, it looks so appealing I couldn't resist and both my friend and I each got a slice. The slices were enormous and were only $2 each. I also had a small vegetable beef soup cup, and with our beverages the total bill was only $10. I couldn't believe the cost for so much food, as I only had a bite of my soup and still brought some of my pizza home with it for lunch today. It goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a good meal.

I arrived home by 2:30 and unpacked my treasures. It felt wonderful to have a full cupboard and freezer in preparation for the winter. It wasn't long ago when luxuries such as that were impossible for me and it somehow gives me a sense of security as well as a feeling of success. I have had some very lean times in the last several years. I don't look upon them bitterness, as they have made me appreciate small things so much more. That may sound silly, but it is true.

When all was put away and things cleaned up, I tended to much of the mail that had accumulated in my mailbox. There are always lots of things because I like being notified when I comment on things on this site and my other forum and I like to see what my buddies are up to. There were also several facebook comments and an order to fill. I didn't respond to everything, but read through most of them and I have that task to do today. Not all require answers, but some do and I want to be sure I give them the attention they deserve.

I then decided that it was high time to work on my shoe. I set up my work station and pulled up the tutorial and got going on it. I spent a while measuring it before actually working on it and things went along fairly well. I did do it inside, although I spread a sheet under where I sat and most of the dust was contained. I had hopes of continuing on today out on my small deck, but my roof is being replaced and the workers are right outside my door and my deck is covered with the old shingles they are scraping off as I type now (the cats are very unhappy, as they are quite certain that their own Armageddon has begun!) Perhaps by the time I am ready to work on it later today, they will have moved on to the next section.

I finished out the evening by watching an episode of the HBO series Boardwalk Empire. I just discovered this series which is set in the time of prohibition. It is a good story, but I also love looking at the settings and sets and the intricate Victorian design used throughout. I always seem to notice the railings on the stairways or the metalwork on the lamps, etc. I guess I am always a designer at heart!

So that was pretty much my day. I don't know if you can count the shoe project as "work" although it is clearly related to what I do. I have come to the conclusion that it is impossible for me to escape my job unless I am physically away from the house. But do I really care? I think not. For me it was a fun and relaxing day and it actually did feel good not to allow any of the usual pressures that interfere with things. Even though I did do many work-related tasks, they didn't feel like I was working and I let go enough emotionally to feel completely replenished and ready to tackle things today.

Today I will catch up on correspondence, as well as work on putting the remaining new patterns into packet form. That will fill up much of my day. I am also going to finish drawing the charms for the candle tray that I finished yesterday. I know what I am going to do, and it will be nice, but I am thinking that the several layers of ribbon that I usually put on the candle itself will be too much for this project. I am thinking that I need a more tailored look for this design and figuring how I will do that and still add something to the candle itself.

On a final thought, I want to thank you all very much for the uplifting and supportive comments you wrote me yesterday, both publicly and privately. As I said, I didn't really have time to respond to most of them, but they were absolutely appreciated and the best reward I could ask for. It means a lot to me that you like and appreciate what I do. It always makes me want to do even better. I am very happy for the friendships I have made here and respect and admire you all.

May you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Day Off*
> 
> Besides the days I take small road trips, it is rare for me to have what I would officially call a "day off". Actually, I don't think that it is possible. My work is so entwined with my personal life that I am unable separate the two aspects of my life. I only think this would be a bad thing if I didn't love my job as much as I do. I get frequent warnings from many well-wishers who tell me that by doing woodworking as a "job" I have put myself at risk of feeling that it is a burden of disliking it and ruining it for myself. I also have a few friends that tell me that I work too much and that I will burn myself out.
> 
> I don't know how to respond to these comments. More so than not, they are from people who are stuck working in jobs they hate. They see the word "job" and it is instantly a negative thing to them. I, myself look at their jobs and tend to agree with them. I wouldn't want to do what they do for all the money in the world. I suppose that is why I choose to do this.
> 
> I have somewhat been following Jim Hamilton's blog about starting your own woodworking business, as time has permitted. Although I realize that what he is trying to accomplish is a bit different from the design work that I do, there are some similarities. I read several of the comments from well-intended people and I admire his determination to make it work. Because of this determination, I believe he has a good chance of being successful. Everything that has been said regarding having to eat, sleep and breath your job in a situation such as this I believe to be true. I think what makes or breaks people is their willingness to actually DO it.
> 
> So what is a "day off" like for me? Is it possible for me to have a day without woodworking in my life?
> 
> I began the day as I do every day with writing my blog. That was a very positive way to start that day as it always is, especially since I got to present my latest project.
> 
> After I finished that, I decided that I was going to drive to Yarmouth, which is about 40 minutes away and go to the store to stock up on some things for the coming winter. It will be Thanksgiving on Monday here in Canada, and there were some incredible sales at the large store there and yesterday was the last day. It was worth the cost of gas to take the ride out there and partake. With winter approaching when I won't have access to my car, I thought it was a good time. I phoned a friend who lives near me here and she was eager to take the trip with me.
> 
> We stuck to our business and went to the main store, Wal-Mart for a couple of things she needed, and the bulk store. At the bulk store they had a wonderful sale on whole almonds. I had purchased a pound of them several weeks ago, as I had found a recipe for cinnamon-sugared almonds that I tried and loved. When I lived in Chicago, the first place that I had tried this treat was when I was at Navy Pier (which is my absolute favorite place in the city) Besides the huge Tiffany window collection on display, Navy Pier had many shops and attractions. In the summer time there were bands out on the boardwalk, along with vendors and carts which sold small bags of these candied almonds that were still warm. I used to go there sometimes by myself and walk all the way to the end of the pier and sit on a bench that overlooked the lake. It was a great time to just sit and think and look out at the water and dream. When I made these almonds several weeks ago, it brought back the memories of those times to me so vividly. It is odd how foods and smells can do that sometimes. But I regress.
> 
> We finished our shopping and decided to have lunch right in the store. They had a deli where they had fresh pizzas and panini sandwiches and different soup to choose from. Just as we arrived there, they placed a hot and fresh vegetable pizza in the window. Although I am not a vegetarian, it looks so appealing I couldn't resist and both my friend and I each got a slice. The slices were enormous and were only $2 each. I also had a small vegetable beef soup cup, and with our beverages the total bill was only $10. I couldn't believe the cost for so much food, as I only had a bite of my soup and still brought some of my pizza home with it for lunch today. It goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a good meal.
> 
> I arrived home by 2:30 and unpacked my treasures. It felt wonderful to have a full cupboard and freezer in preparation for the winter. It wasn't long ago when luxuries such as that were impossible for me and it somehow gives me a sense of security as well as a feeling of success. I have had some very lean times in the last several years. I don't look upon them bitterness, as they have made me appreciate small things so much more. That may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> When all was put away and things cleaned up, I tended to much of the mail that had accumulated in my mailbox. There are always lots of things because I like being notified when I comment on things on this site and my other forum and I like to see what my buddies are up to. There were also several facebook comments and an order to fill. I didn't respond to everything, but read through most of them and I have that task to do today. Not all require answers, but some do and I want to be sure I give them the attention they deserve.
> 
> I then decided that it was high time to work on my shoe. I set up my work station and pulled up the tutorial and got going on it. I spent a while measuring it before actually working on it and things went along fairly well. I did do it inside, although I spread a sheet under where I sat and most of the dust was contained. I had hopes of continuing on today out on my small deck, but my roof is being replaced and the workers are right outside my door and my deck is covered with the old shingles they are scraping off as I type now (the cats are very unhappy, as they are quite certain that their own Armageddon has begun!) Perhaps by the time I am ready to work on it later today, they will have moved on to the next section.
> 
> I finished out the evening by watching an episode of the HBO series Boardwalk Empire. I just discovered this series which is set in the time of prohibition. It is a good story, but I also love looking at the settings and sets and the intricate Victorian design used throughout. I always seem to notice the railings on the stairways or the metalwork on the lamps, etc. I guess I am always a designer at heart!
> 
> So that was pretty much my day. I don't know if you can count the shoe project as "work" although it is clearly related to what I do. I have come to the conclusion that it is impossible for me to escape my job unless I am physically away from the house. But do I really care? I think not. For me it was a fun and relaxing day and it actually did feel good not to allow any of the usual pressures that interfere with things. Even though I did do many work-related tasks, they didn't feel like I was working and I let go enough emotionally to feel completely replenished and ready to tackle things today.
> 
> Today I will catch up on correspondence, as well as work on putting the remaining new patterns into packet form. That will fill up much of my day. I am also going to finish drawing the charms for the candle tray that I finished yesterday. I know what I am going to do, and it will be nice, but I am thinking that the several layers of ribbon that I usually put on the candle itself will be too much for this project. I am thinking that I need a more tailored look for this design and figuring how I will do that and still add something to the candle itself.
> 
> On a final thought, I want to thank you all very much for the uplifting and supportive comments you wrote me yesterday, both publicly and privately. As I said, I didn't really have time to respond to most of them, but they were absolutely appreciated and the best reward I could ask for. It means a lot to me that you like and appreciate what I do. It always makes me want to do even better. I am very happy for the friendships I have made here and respect and admire you all.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day!


Shelia, you are one of the lucky few (me included) that enjoy what we do for a living. It is really beyond me why some people belly ache about things they "have to do". It is not worth the effort that goes into it. I hate to be around negative people who just want to bring you down and be miserable with them. In life ther are going to be things we don't like to do. But, still we have to do them. So why be negative and complain? Just be glad your able to do them and have the oppurtunity. I have uttered the phrase unknown to most. "I make enough money". To me it is not about the money. I have a roof over my head, clothes on my back and food in my belly. What else could I ask for? Material objects are unimportant in life. I really like reading your blogs because you are such a positive person! Keep it up and *ENJOY LIFE!* *THANK YOU!*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Day Off*
> 
> Besides the days I take small road trips, it is rare for me to have what I would officially call a "day off". Actually, I don't think that it is possible. My work is so entwined with my personal life that I am unable separate the two aspects of my life. I only think this would be a bad thing if I didn't love my job as much as I do. I get frequent warnings from many well-wishers who tell me that by doing woodworking as a "job" I have put myself at risk of feeling that it is a burden of disliking it and ruining it for myself. I also have a few friends that tell me that I work too much and that I will burn myself out.
> 
> I don't know how to respond to these comments. More so than not, they are from people who are stuck working in jobs they hate. They see the word "job" and it is instantly a negative thing to them. I, myself look at their jobs and tend to agree with them. I wouldn't want to do what they do for all the money in the world. I suppose that is why I choose to do this.
> 
> I have somewhat been following Jim Hamilton's blog about starting your own woodworking business, as time has permitted. Although I realize that what he is trying to accomplish is a bit different from the design work that I do, there are some similarities. I read several of the comments from well-intended people and I admire his determination to make it work. Because of this determination, I believe he has a good chance of being successful. Everything that has been said regarding having to eat, sleep and breath your job in a situation such as this I believe to be true. I think what makes or breaks people is their willingness to actually DO it.
> 
> So what is a "day off" like for me? Is it possible for me to have a day without woodworking in my life?
> 
> I began the day as I do every day with writing my blog. That was a very positive way to start that day as it always is, especially since I got to present my latest project.
> 
> After I finished that, I decided that I was going to drive to Yarmouth, which is about 40 minutes away and go to the store to stock up on some things for the coming winter. It will be Thanksgiving on Monday here in Canada, and there were some incredible sales at the large store there and yesterday was the last day. It was worth the cost of gas to take the ride out there and partake. With winter approaching when I won't have access to my car, I thought it was a good time. I phoned a friend who lives near me here and she was eager to take the trip with me.
> 
> We stuck to our business and went to the main store, Wal-Mart for a couple of things she needed, and the bulk store. At the bulk store they had a wonderful sale on whole almonds. I had purchased a pound of them several weeks ago, as I had found a recipe for cinnamon-sugared almonds that I tried and loved. When I lived in Chicago, the first place that I had tried this treat was when I was at Navy Pier (which is my absolute favorite place in the city) Besides the huge Tiffany window collection on display, Navy Pier had many shops and attractions. In the summer time there were bands out on the boardwalk, along with vendors and carts which sold small bags of these candied almonds that were still warm. I used to go there sometimes by myself and walk all the way to the end of the pier and sit on a bench that overlooked the lake. It was a great time to just sit and think and look out at the water and dream. When I made these almonds several weeks ago, it brought back the memories of those times to me so vividly. It is odd how foods and smells can do that sometimes. But I regress.
> 
> We finished our shopping and decided to have lunch right in the store. They had a deli where they had fresh pizzas and panini sandwiches and different soup to choose from. Just as we arrived there, they placed a hot and fresh vegetable pizza in the window. Although I am not a vegetarian, it looks so appealing I couldn't resist and both my friend and I each got a slice. The slices were enormous and were only $2 each. I also had a small vegetable beef soup cup, and with our beverages the total bill was only $10. I couldn't believe the cost for so much food, as I only had a bite of my soup and still brought some of my pizza home with it for lunch today. It goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a good meal.
> 
> I arrived home by 2:30 and unpacked my treasures. It felt wonderful to have a full cupboard and freezer in preparation for the winter. It wasn't long ago when luxuries such as that were impossible for me and it somehow gives me a sense of security as well as a feeling of success. I have had some very lean times in the last several years. I don't look upon them bitterness, as they have made me appreciate small things so much more. That may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> When all was put away and things cleaned up, I tended to much of the mail that had accumulated in my mailbox. There are always lots of things because I like being notified when I comment on things on this site and my other forum and I like to see what my buddies are up to. There were also several facebook comments and an order to fill. I didn't respond to everything, but read through most of them and I have that task to do today. Not all require answers, but some do and I want to be sure I give them the attention they deserve.
> 
> I then decided that it was high time to work on my shoe. I set up my work station and pulled up the tutorial and got going on it. I spent a while measuring it before actually working on it and things went along fairly well. I did do it inside, although I spread a sheet under where I sat and most of the dust was contained. I had hopes of continuing on today out on my small deck, but my roof is being replaced and the workers are right outside my door and my deck is covered with the old shingles they are scraping off as I type now (the cats are very unhappy, as they are quite certain that their own Armageddon has begun!) Perhaps by the time I am ready to work on it later today, they will have moved on to the next section.
> 
> I finished out the evening by watching an episode of the HBO series Boardwalk Empire. I just discovered this series which is set in the time of prohibition. It is a good story, but I also love looking at the settings and sets and the intricate Victorian design used throughout. I always seem to notice the railings on the stairways or the metalwork on the lamps, etc. I guess I am always a designer at heart!
> 
> So that was pretty much my day. I don't know if you can count the shoe project as "work" although it is clearly related to what I do. I have come to the conclusion that it is impossible for me to escape my job unless I am physically away from the house. But do I really care? I think not. For me it was a fun and relaxing day and it actually did feel good not to allow any of the usual pressures that interfere with things. Even though I did do many work-related tasks, they didn't feel like I was working and I let go enough emotionally to feel completely replenished and ready to tackle things today.
> 
> Today I will catch up on correspondence, as well as work on putting the remaining new patterns into packet form. That will fill up much of my day. I am also going to finish drawing the charms for the candle tray that I finished yesterday. I know what I am going to do, and it will be nice, but I am thinking that the several layers of ribbon that I usually put on the candle itself will be too much for this project. I am thinking that I need a more tailored look for this design and figuring how I will do that and still add something to the candle itself.
> 
> On a final thought, I want to thank you all very much for the uplifting and supportive comments you wrote me yesterday, both publicly and privately. As I said, I didn't really have time to respond to most of them, but they were absolutely appreciated and the best reward I could ask for. It means a lot to me that you like and appreciate what I do. It always makes me want to do even better. I am very happy for the friendships I have made here and respect and admire you all.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day!


Oh, Cozmo! You and I are SO on the same page! Good for you! I love hearing that from people. It amazes me that the people we surround ourselves with have so much influence on us. But whether we like it or not they do. I understand that people sometimes find themselves in bad circumstances, but ultimately we are responsible for our own happiness. No one can make you happy but yourself. And it IS a choice. I found my happiness when I stopped looking outside myself for people and things to "make" me happy. The only one that I have control over is myself, so it us up to me. So many are scared to do this. They hook themselves on someone else and then when the other person goes down, they go down with them. I am glad that I am positive and happy that I help other people look at things in a positive light also. A good attitude fuels itself!

Keep on being happy! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl's Day Off*
> 
> Besides the days I take small road trips, it is rare for me to have what I would officially call a "day off". Actually, I don't think that it is possible. My work is so entwined with my personal life that I am unable separate the two aspects of my life. I only think this would be a bad thing if I didn't love my job as much as I do. I get frequent warnings from many well-wishers who tell me that by doing woodworking as a "job" I have put myself at risk of feeling that it is a burden of disliking it and ruining it for myself. I also have a few friends that tell me that I work too much and that I will burn myself out.
> 
> I don't know how to respond to these comments. More so than not, they are from people who are stuck working in jobs they hate. They see the word "job" and it is instantly a negative thing to them. I, myself look at their jobs and tend to agree with them. I wouldn't want to do what they do for all the money in the world. I suppose that is why I choose to do this.
> 
> I have somewhat been following Jim Hamilton's blog about starting your own woodworking business, as time has permitted. Although I realize that what he is trying to accomplish is a bit different from the design work that I do, there are some similarities. I read several of the comments from well-intended people and I admire his determination to make it work. Because of this determination, I believe he has a good chance of being successful. Everything that has been said regarding having to eat, sleep and breath your job in a situation such as this I believe to be true. I think what makes or breaks people is their willingness to actually DO it.
> 
> So what is a "day off" like for me? Is it possible for me to have a day without woodworking in my life?
> 
> I began the day as I do every day with writing my blog. That was a very positive way to start that day as it always is, especially since I got to present my latest project.
> 
> After I finished that, I decided that I was going to drive to Yarmouth, which is about 40 minutes away and go to the store to stock up on some things for the coming winter. It will be Thanksgiving on Monday here in Canada, and there were some incredible sales at the large store there and yesterday was the last day. It was worth the cost of gas to take the ride out there and partake. With winter approaching when I won't have access to my car, I thought it was a good time. I phoned a friend who lives near me here and she was eager to take the trip with me.
> 
> We stuck to our business and went to the main store, Wal-Mart for a couple of things she needed, and the bulk store. At the bulk store they had a wonderful sale on whole almonds. I had purchased a pound of them several weeks ago, as I had found a recipe for cinnamon-sugared almonds that I tried and loved. When I lived in Chicago, the first place that I had tried this treat was when I was at Navy Pier (which is my absolute favorite place in the city) Besides the huge Tiffany window collection on display, Navy Pier had many shops and attractions. In the summer time there were bands out on the boardwalk, along with vendors and carts which sold small bags of these candied almonds that were still warm. I used to go there sometimes by myself and walk all the way to the end of the pier and sit on a bench that overlooked the lake. It was a great time to just sit and think and look out at the water and dream. When I made these almonds several weeks ago, it brought back the memories of those times to me so vividly. It is odd how foods and smells can do that sometimes. But I regress.
> 
> We finished our shopping and decided to have lunch right in the store. They had a deli where they had fresh pizzas and panini sandwiches and different soup to choose from. Just as we arrived there, they placed a hot and fresh vegetable pizza in the window. Although I am not a vegetarian, it looks so appealing I couldn't resist and both my friend and I each got a slice. The slices were enormous and were only $2 each. I also had a small vegetable beef soup cup, and with our beverages the total bill was only $10. I couldn't believe the cost for so much food, as I only had a bite of my soup and still brought some of my pizza home with it for lunch today. It goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a good meal.
> 
> I arrived home by 2:30 and unpacked my treasures. It felt wonderful to have a full cupboard and freezer in preparation for the winter. It wasn't long ago when luxuries such as that were impossible for me and it somehow gives me a sense of security as well as a feeling of success. I have had some very lean times in the last several years. I don't look upon them bitterness, as they have made me appreciate small things so much more. That may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> When all was put away and things cleaned up, I tended to much of the mail that had accumulated in my mailbox. There are always lots of things because I like being notified when I comment on things on this site and my other forum and I like to see what my buddies are up to. There were also several facebook comments and an order to fill. I didn't respond to everything, but read through most of them and I have that task to do today. Not all require answers, but some do and I want to be sure I give them the attention they deserve.
> 
> I then decided that it was high time to work on my shoe. I set up my work station and pulled up the tutorial and got going on it. I spent a while measuring it before actually working on it and things went along fairly well. I did do it inside, although I spread a sheet under where I sat and most of the dust was contained. I had hopes of continuing on today out on my small deck, but my roof is being replaced and the workers are right outside my door and my deck is covered with the old shingles they are scraping off as I type now (the cats are very unhappy, as they are quite certain that their own Armageddon has begun!) Perhaps by the time I am ready to work on it later today, they will have moved on to the next section.
> 
> I finished out the evening by watching an episode of the HBO series Boardwalk Empire. I just discovered this series which is set in the time of prohibition. It is a good story, but I also love looking at the settings and sets and the intricate Victorian design used throughout. I always seem to notice the railings on the stairways or the metalwork on the lamps, etc. I guess I am always a designer at heart!
> 
> So that was pretty much my day. I don't know if you can count the shoe project as "work" although it is clearly related to what I do. I have come to the conclusion that it is impossible for me to escape my job unless I am physically away from the house. But do I really care? I think not. For me it was a fun and relaxing day and it actually did feel good not to allow any of the usual pressures that interfere with things. Even though I did do many work-related tasks, they didn't feel like I was working and I let go enough emotionally to feel completely replenished and ready to tackle things today.
> 
> Today I will catch up on correspondence, as well as work on putting the remaining new patterns into packet form. That will fill up much of my day. I am also going to finish drawing the charms for the candle tray that I finished yesterday. I know what I am going to do, and it will be nice, but I am thinking that the several layers of ribbon that I usually put on the candle itself will be too much for this project. I am thinking that I need a more tailored look for this design and figuring how I will do that and still add something to the candle itself.
> 
> On a final thought, I want to thank you all very much for the uplifting and supportive comments you wrote me yesterday, both publicly and privately. As I said, I didn't really have time to respond to most of them, but they were absolutely appreciated and the best reward I could ask for. It means a lot to me that you like and appreciate what I do. It always makes me want to do even better. I am very happy for the friendships I have made here and respect and admire you all.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day!


Welcome Shiela for the gratitude. Stimulus of it all started from your interesting life… your journey made me a part of it as if we are just in a single bus. The way you posted your blog is waterwhite clear full of details, full of nice words and a lot of knowledge that increases our power. I just finished the week today teaching simulator course and had been in a session for 30 minute lecture on Risk Assessment in a class of 70 seafarers of various ranks. I was choosen as the guest lecturer. I was exhausted. However, I was back on my senses after reading your blog., woodworks will be starting tomorrow again for me … as you knew… I do it as a hobby and only during weekends.

You know that your routine of making a blog is already a part of my life. Before I go to bed, I normally read your blog (time difference between us is 12 hours). I regain energy upon reading it. Technically Power x Time = Energy. Meaning, after time of reading your blogs, I regain my mental energy. Thanks for your care and being so positive in dealing with life. .. LOL (Lots of Love) God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing Instructions*

I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.

I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.

There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.

Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.

I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.

As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.

A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.

The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.

I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.

She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.

I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.

I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.

I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.

I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.

I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.

So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.

I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time! 

I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


Hi Sheila.

Might I suggest something by Wagner? Very stirring music that will keep you awake at the saw. Steer clear of Brahms though, or you'll be snoring in no time. (grin)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


with such an A…...... in the other end I wuold realy hope someone tell the owner of the company
what he is doing to destroy the company

now I realy want to go down and sit in my best chair and listen to Tchaikovsky´s 1812 overtúre
recorded with real canon´s , and I want to play it laud  one of the best way for me to imaging
the fool getting what he deserve on the other end where the bullets land and explode

have a great weekend Sheila

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


I saw a concert in Chicago at the Symphony Hall with my brother when he had just turned 18. He had purchased tickets for us as my Christmas present and we heard Rachmoninoff's Piano Concerto #2 which is my favorite concerto of all time and also they played some various Wagner pieces, that I liked too. Our seats were in the second row on the right side of the stage near the violin section. It was incredible. I have only been to one other concert like that in my life and the other one I was in the second balcony (that one I heard Beethovan's Emperor Piano Concerto). They were both amazing experiences.

I usually listen to something quite soft in the mornings, such as piano solos and save the more lively stuff like the Wagner for when I am up and doing things. It is odd, but I enjoy classical music as much as Pink Floyd and rap and most other kinds of music. It just depends what mood I am in.

As far as "Ben" goes, Dennis - I would imagine the owner knows. "Sue" is not one to put up with crap and she has been with the company as long as I can remember. If it came to him or her, she would probably win out. I can't see him lasting long if he doesn't shape up!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


the problem with alot of theese fools is that they often can get aound with those things untill its too late
and nearly impossiple to recover from the damage they had done

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


CYA. As you quite rightly do. There are plenty of lazy a**holes out there who will try to pin their incompetence on you. Been there. Save everything myself too. You can never be too careful. Oh and the other thing is there is nothing on Earth that can stand up to righteous indignation, backed up with proof.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


I'm right with you Martyn. I save everything and there have been many times that I was really happy I did. Just a habit, I guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday trying to get on track again. My mid-week break (although much appreciated) seemed to take its toll more than I anticipated. It seems that I spent most of the day catching up on things that I hadn't thought would fall behind so quickly. I caught up with my emails and that felt good. However, I still need to solve some issues regarding the business and haven't quite finished.
> 
> I need to work on writing the instructions for several of the new projects that I have to offer. As much fun as I have creating the projects, each one comes with the task of writing the pattern packet for it. I must admit that I am not always fond of this part of the business. It sometimes can be quite tedious.
> 
> There are projects such as the candle trays that all follow somewhat the same process as far as creating them. I use what I will call a 'template' for these patterns, where the instructions vary only slightly, but I almost need to be even more attentive so that I don't leave anything out or include things from previous versions.
> 
> Then there are other projects such as the new baskets my partner created that are a bit more involved. He writes his own text and does all his own line drawings, but I still have the job of integrating all the elements into a pattern packet. I wouldn't have it any other way, but there is a bit more to it than meets the eye.
> 
> I use all Adobe products when creating my patterns. Although I use MS Word for the text, I also need Illustrator for the vector line work and Photoshop for the photography. All my patterns need these three elements which are all different file types. I use InDesign for the actual pattern file, as it is a program which is made to read and integrate these file types, as well as several others. In it I merge the elements together and create the pattern packets. When all is done to my satisfaction and I have a good InDesign file, I convert it to a PDF file with Acrobat Professional so that everyone can easily download it and read it on their computer.
> 
> As you may imagine, there is a lot involved in knowing and learning to use all of these programs. You can spend a life time alone just learning Illustrator, let alone the others. Although I only know the tip of the iceberg in any one of these programs, after ten plus years of working with them and teaching myself how to use them, I am quite proficient in them for my own purposes. The final product is a clean, well presented pattern that is able to be downloaded and read on any computer as a PDF file. It is a great thing when everything falls together.
> 
> A while ago, I had written in one of my blogs that my main wholesaler took over the printing of my patterns. There was a discussion as to how they wanted to remove the 'Sheila Landry Designs' logo from the packets and put their own, still giving me the credit as the designer. At first they wanted to strip off all of my contact information and I put my foot down, as I need to hear from customers with questions and/or problems they may have. We came to the compromise that they would take the logo off and leave my other information in tact.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that they accepted 21 new designs for distribution in their next catalog. That meant that they would be receiving 21 additional pattern packets that they needed to modify to suit their purposes. Their computer guy (I'll call him "Ben" - not his real name) appears to have marginal computer skill at best from my past dealings with him. I have come to this conclusion not only from my own dealings with him, but also from my main contact with their company (who I will call Sue). Sue is and has been in charge of the catalogs as long as I have been working with the company. She compiles, lays out and writes all of the information contained in it, as well as oversees much of that side of the business.
> 
> I received an email from her the other day in which she asked me if I could send the pattern files to her in another file format rather than PDF. She said that Ben said it would be easier to edit the files if I were to send them in something like MS Word or a similar word program. I immediately knew that he didn't know what he was doing because MS Word isn't even able to read the file because of the included graphics. She then said he wanted me to send the files in the format I had them in before converting them to PDF and I explained to her about InDesign. She didn't think he was familiar with that program.
> 
> She then told me that she spoke to him and he said to send them all in Illustrator format, as he was familiar with that program. I explained to her that although Illustrator was able to read both text and photos, it only had a very limited functionality in dealing with them. I also explained that in order to send everything in Illustrator format, I would need to send each file page by page, as Illustrator can only open one page of a PDF file at a time. That would mean the 21 pattern files would turn into a couple hundred separate files and things like text flow (where the text continues from one page to the next) and links to photos and graphics would all be broken. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I further explained that if they chose to go this route that I would be happy to send them that way, but I would also absolve myself of any and all responsibility as to the outcome of the patterns and that Ben would have to own up to the final output.
> 
> I think I succeeded in terrorizing her.
> 
> I immediately received an email back from her saying "NO! NO! NO! Leave them in PDF!!" and I couldn't help but smile a bit when I read it. Good. I don't want them messing with my work. Sue is like me whereas she is a very detail-minded and conscientious person. We always work well together. She admits her limitations on the computer and was only telling me what Ben had asked her. I had reminded her of the few times when in the process of converting these files to PDF there were slight glitches that we needed to take care of and that over the many years I have worked with these programs, I know what to look for when doing so. This isn't something you just walk into and start fooling with.
> 
> I really don't like Ben anyway. I probably shouldn't say that but I am human too. I am quite patient with people, but even I have my limits as to what I put up with from others. He seems to have a 'know it all' and very condescending attitude. In addition, about 2 months ago just before the last catalog went to print, I received an email from Sue asking me if I had sent Ben the PDF patterns for that issue for him to work on. I had done so almost four weeks prior and told her so. I told her I still had the email if she wanted to see (I keep everything). She asked me to send it over because she said that Ben told her that I had only sent the patterns to him two hours prior to their conversation and he didn't do his work on them yet and they needed to be at the printer.
> 
> I sent her the email which was time stamped and she was angry and I was angry. What a slime ball! Here he was trying to pin his own laziness on me! I was happy that I could come up with the proof so quickly. It is wonderful to be organized. However, I don't think she would have believed him anyway. I don't think she has much faith in him either. He appeared in the company sometime this past spring and I am wondering if he is a cousin of the owner or some other type of relative. I can't imagine in these difficult times that anyone like that would be able to keep his job unless he has connections. He certainly seems to be a pain in Sue's side also. But he doesn't know who he is dealing with. Between Sue and myself he doesn't have a chance! We are on to him and his BS.
> 
> So today's agenda consists mostly of writing patterns. I am going to try to finish the charms for the new candle tray too and take the photos for it so I can include that in the patterns. If I have time I want to progress on my shoe too.
> 
> I was up extra early today and it is still dark now, but I wanted to get writing while it was quiet here. I don't even have music on this morning, as I am just enjoying the peace prior to a busy day. Perhaps I will put some nice classical music on today, as I don't like music with any lyrics when I am writing. I can't think and sing at the same time!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day today!


Too bad, but we all run into incompetent back stabbers occasionally. Nice to be able to put them in their place


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Right Along *

I made good headway yesterday. Although I still have some of the pattern packet writing to do, I did get through much of it and I also got some other important things completed. I finished drawing and cutting the charm pieces for my Wright Inspired candle tray. I think the charms are as cool as the tray itself. They would make key chain tags or even a necklace. I found a piece of thin walnut that was as dark as the tray and it looked pretty nice. It took me only about half an hour to cut and I had two of them stacked together so I got them both done in no time.


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

I even had the brainstorm while cutting to make a set of Art Deco ornaments for next year. That would be cool and different. When I go to New York for the wood show in March/April, I plan on looking into working a bit more with Inlace, which is a liquid inlay technique. I have done inlay with epoxy with mixed results. Some of the projects came out quite nice, but I am sure that there are better ways to do things than I was trying. My friend Jean who is a wonderful wood turner and scroll sawyer (she is the one who got me involved with the show there) wants to work with me on some projects that involve both scroll sawing and also turning. She has used Inlace quite a bit and I am sure I will learn a lot from her. I can see this set of ornaments filled with colored Inlace material and looking like stained glass panels. I realize that it won't be a project to everyone's liking, but I will like it so why not put it out there anyway? If people just want to make the frames, they are still beautiful like that.

I took pictures of the finished candle tray set also. I used less frills and ribbon than on the previous holders, as I feel it looks better with less.


From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray

As I looked at the picture this morning, I think the grain on the tray should be in a vertical direction rather than horizontal, as it is here. It is funny, I try to notice everything when taking pictures, such as background interference and things like that, but I do miss things still and wind up retaking pictures many times. That is the joy of digital photography though. It is fast and easy to make adjustments and re take if necessary.

I put the Spooky Pumpkins candle holder in my gallery last night as many of you may have seen. I am learning not to post things in my public gallery or on the brag pages of the forums until they are ready to sell on my site. I only show them ahead of time here in the blog and on my private Facebook page because if I show them elsewhere, there are sometimes people who are interested in making them and I like the patterns to be ready to sell. Otherwise by the time I get them done, people may lose interest.

The website needs another update, as there are lots of new things to go up there, and hopefully we will get to complete that this week. Then we can begin working on the major overhaul of the software, which we haven't started yet. My partner did put the pumpkin candle tray up there yesterday though, as Halloween is quickly approaching. I was happy that between early evening when I posted it and this morning I sold five patterns of it already. The trays in general are selling very good, and I am anxious to get my figures from the wholesaler for the month of September when they were first unveiled to that market. I am going to keep designing them until I run out of ideas, as long as people keep asking for them.

I also talked to a gentleman in Ontario yesterday regarding getting my skating pond figures laser cut for kits. I am in a dilemma regarding that because I need to find a way to provide the figures for the non-woodworkers that will want to paint it, yet not have to charge an arm and a leg. I have some hope with this man after looking into it at several companies. If any of you have or know of someone who does laser cutting on 1/8" plywood please let me know so I can receive an estimate. I am hoping to get the set cut for approximately $25 each my cost. I will probably have to charge twice that for retail, as I need to ship the pieces to the US for distribution and also split the profit with my editor for the advertising and also with the gentleman who will be printing the patterns and mailing out the pieces. I have considered hand-cutting them, but even stacked 3 high it will take me approximately 6 hours per set. If it were on a limited basis, I would probably do it, but I don't know if I will sell 5 sets or 500 sets and I need to have a means to provide them if I am fortunate enough to sell the 500.

I need to prepare the line work and computer files so that all the internal lines are removed that I don't want cut and make sure that my paths on the lines are closed and neat and perfect so the laser can read them. They are fairly close right now, although they will need a few adjustments, I am sure. As I said, there are about 25 figures included as well as the bridge set up so it is a bit of work. The man I spoke with was very helpful and apparently he works from his home and does this as a side line. He actually called me on a Saturday morning after I sent him an email with one sample piece for an estimate. I was surprised he was 'at work' and we got to talking and he told me he actually has an understanding wife because his laser cutter is in his house. We kind of laughed because I told him my scroll saw was in my kitchen. He told me that he still had a day job and may be laid off soon and did this on the side. It just goes to show how many people have looked to their own resources in these trying times job wise. I hope things work out with him and I can do business with him. He seemed conscientious and he knew what he was talking about computer wise and I certainly would get personal service that I may not receive if I go to a large company to have these done. We will see . . .

Well, I have more stories about the business to tell, but I can save them for another day. Yesterday's post was quite long and I don't want to ramble on and put you all to sleep! I try to keep it short, but there is so many exciting things going on with work some days it is difficult to do.

I will end with a nice photograph that I took last night. I was doing my dinner dishes and looked out the window, which faces west toward the ocean and I couldn't believe how pretty the clouds looked. I often talk about my "pink cloud" existence whereas I am an eternal optimist and try to find the good side of everything. Some tease me about it but most of the time it brings people up and they want to join me on my pink cloud. So for all you "non-believers" here is proof that the pink cloud exists:


From Everday Stuff

My cloud is the one on the left. You can all come and visit me anytime! 

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along *
> 
> I made good headway yesterday. Although I still have some of the pattern packet writing to do, I did get through much of it and I also got some other important things completed. I finished drawing and cutting the charm pieces for my Wright Inspired candle tray. I think the charms are as cool as the tray itself. They would make key chain tags or even a necklace. I found a piece of thin walnut that was as dark as the tray and it looked pretty nice. It took me only about half an hour to cut and I had two of them stacked together so I got them both done in no time.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I even had the brainstorm while cutting to make a set of Art Deco ornaments for next year. That would be cool and different. When I go to New York for the wood show in March/April, I plan on looking into working a bit more with Inlace, which is a liquid inlay technique. I have done inlay with epoxy with mixed results. Some of the projects came out quite nice, but I am sure that there are better ways to do things than I was trying. My friend Jean who is a wonderful wood turner and scroll sawyer (she is the one who got me involved with the show there) wants to work with me on some projects that involve both scroll sawing and also turning. She has used Inlace quite a bit and I am sure I will learn a lot from her. I can see this set of ornaments filled with colored Inlace material and looking like stained glass panels. I realize that it won't be a project to everyone's liking, but I will like it so why not put it out there anyway? If people just want to make the frames, they are still beautiful like that.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished candle tray set also. I used less frills and ribbon than on the previous holders, as I feel it looks better with less.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> As I looked at the picture this morning, I think the grain on the tray should be in a vertical direction rather than horizontal, as it is here. It is funny, I try to notice everything when taking pictures, such as background interference and things like that, but I do miss things still and wind up retaking pictures many times. That is the joy of digital photography though. It is fast and easy to make adjustments and re take if necessary.
> 
> I put the Spooky Pumpkins candle holder in my gallery last night as many of you may have seen. I am learning not to post things in my public gallery or on the brag pages of the forums until they are ready to sell on my site. I only show them ahead of time here in the blog and on my private Facebook page because if I show them elsewhere, there are sometimes people who are interested in making them and I like the patterns to be ready to sell. Otherwise by the time I get them done, people may lose interest.
> 
> The website needs another update, as there are lots of new things to go up there, and hopefully we will get to complete that this week. Then we can begin working on the major overhaul of the software, which we haven't started yet. My partner did put the pumpkin candle tray up there yesterday though, as Halloween is quickly approaching. I was happy that between early evening when I posted it and this morning I sold five patterns of it already. The trays in general are selling very good, and I am anxious to get my figures from the wholesaler for the month of September when they were first unveiled to that market. I am going to keep designing them until I run out of ideas, as long as people keep asking for them.
> 
> I also talked to a gentleman in Ontario yesterday regarding getting my skating pond figures laser cut for kits. I am in a dilemma regarding that because I need to find a way to provide the figures for the non-woodworkers that will want to paint it, yet not have to charge an arm and a leg. I have some hope with this man after looking into it at several companies. If any of you have or know of someone who does laser cutting on 1/8" plywood please let me know so I can receive an estimate. I am hoping to get the set cut for approximately $25 each my cost. I will probably have to charge twice that for retail, as I need to ship the pieces to the US for distribution and also split the profit with my editor for the advertising and also with the gentleman who will be printing the patterns and mailing out the pieces. I have considered hand-cutting them, but even stacked 3 high it will take me approximately 6 hours per set. If it were on a limited basis, I would probably do it, but I don't know if I will sell 5 sets or 500 sets and I need to have a means to provide them if I am fortunate enough to sell the 500.
> 
> I need to prepare the line work and computer files so that all the internal lines are removed that I don't want cut and make sure that my paths on the lines are closed and neat and perfect so the laser can read them. They are fairly close right now, although they will need a few adjustments, I am sure. As I said, there are about 25 figures included as well as the bridge set up so it is a bit of work. The man I spoke with was very helpful and apparently he works from his home and does this as a side line. He actually called me on a Saturday morning after I sent him an email with one sample piece for an estimate. I was surprised he was 'at work' and we got to talking and he told me he actually has an understanding wife because his laser cutter is in his house. We kind of laughed because I told him my scroll saw was in my kitchen. He told me that he still had a day job and may be laid off soon and did this on the side. It just goes to show how many people have looked to their own resources in these trying times job wise. I hope things work out with him and I can do business with him. He seemed conscientious and he knew what he was talking about computer wise and I certainly would get personal service that I may not receive if I go to a large company to have these done. We will see . . .
> 
> Well, I have more stories about the business to tell, but I can save them for another day. Yesterday's post was quite long and I don't want to ramble on and put you all to sleep! I try to keep it short, but there is so many exciting things going on with work some days it is difficult to do.
> 
> I will end with a nice photograph that I took last night. I was doing my dinner dishes and looked out the window, which faces west toward the ocean and I couldn't believe how pretty the clouds looked. I often talk about my "pink cloud" existence whereas I am an eternal optimist and try to find the good side of everything. Some tease me about it but most of the time it brings people up and they want to join me on my pink cloud. So for all you "non-believers" here is proof that the pink cloud exists:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> My cloud is the one on the left. You can all come and visit me anytime!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


If the FLW inspired candle tray is anything to go by Art Deco pieces or a series would be a real winner. I know I personally like the FLW but taking that aside it has a quality look about it which should sell well.

It also seems that 'yer man fer the laser cutting', as the Irish would put it, is a kindred spirit (as far as working styles are concerned) and I hope his pricing comes out alright. You could work well together.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along *
> 
> I made good headway yesterday. Although I still have some of the pattern packet writing to do, I did get through much of it and I also got some other important things completed. I finished drawing and cutting the charm pieces for my Wright Inspired candle tray. I think the charms are as cool as the tray itself. They would make key chain tags or even a necklace. I found a piece of thin walnut that was as dark as the tray and it looked pretty nice. It took me only about half an hour to cut and I had two of them stacked together so I got them both done in no time.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I even had the brainstorm while cutting to make a set of Art Deco ornaments for next year. That would be cool and different. When I go to New York for the wood show in March/April, I plan on looking into working a bit more with Inlace, which is a liquid inlay technique. I have done inlay with epoxy with mixed results. Some of the projects came out quite nice, but I am sure that there are better ways to do things than I was trying. My friend Jean who is a wonderful wood turner and scroll sawyer (she is the one who got me involved with the show there) wants to work with me on some projects that involve both scroll sawing and also turning. She has used Inlace quite a bit and I am sure I will learn a lot from her. I can see this set of ornaments filled with colored Inlace material and looking like stained glass panels. I realize that it won't be a project to everyone's liking, but I will like it so why not put it out there anyway? If people just want to make the frames, they are still beautiful like that.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished candle tray set also. I used less frills and ribbon than on the previous holders, as I feel it looks better with less.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> As I looked at the picture this morning, I think the grain on the tray should be in a vertical direction rather than horizontal, as it is here. It is funny, I try to notice everything when taking pictures, such as background interference and things like that, but I do miss things still and wind up retaking pictures many times. That is the joy of digital photography though. It is fast and easy to make adjustments and re take if necessary.
> 
> I put the Spooky Pumpkins candle holder in my gallery last night as many of you may have seen. I am learning not to post things in my public gallery or on the brag pages of the forums until they are ready to sell on my site. I only show them ahead of time here in the blog and on my private Facebook page because if I show them elsewhere, there are sometimes people who are interested in making them and I like the patterns to be ready to sell. Otherwise by the time I get them done, people may lose interest.
> 
> The website needs another update, as there are lots of new things to go up there, and hopefully we will get to complete that this week. Then we can begin working on the major overhaul of the software, which we haven't started yet. My partner did put the pumpkin candle tray up there yesterday though, as Halloween is quickly approaching. I was happy that between early evening when I posted it and this morning I sold five patterns of it already. The trays in general are selling very good, and I am anxious to get my figures from the wholesaler for the month of September when they were first unveiled to that market. I am going to keep designing them until I run out of ideas, as long as people keep asking for them.
> 
> I also talked to a gentleman in Ontario yesterday regarding getting my skating pond figures laser cut for kits. I am in a dilemma regarding that because I need to find a way to provide the figures for the non-woodworkers that will want to paint it, yet not have to charge an arm and a leg. I have some hope with this man after looking into it at several companies. If any of you have or know of someone who does laser cutting on 1/8" plywood please let me know so I can receive an estimate. I am hoping to get the set cut for approximately $25 each my cost. I will probably have to charge twice that for retail, as I need to ship the pieces to the US for distribution and also split the profit with my editor for the advertising and also with the gentleman who will be printing the patterns and mailing out the pieces. I have considered hand-cutting them, but even stacked 3 high it will take me approximately 6 hours per set. If it were on a limited basis, I would probably do it, but I don't know if I will sell 5 sets or 500 sets and I need to have a means to provide them if I am fortunate enough to sell the 500.
> 
> I need to prepare the line work and computer files so that all the internal lines are removed that I don't want cut and make sure that my paths on the lines are closed and neat and perfect so the laser can read them. They are fairly close right now, although they will need a few adjustments, I am sure. As I said, there are about 25 figures included as well as the bridge set up so it is a bit of work. The man I spoke with was very helpful and apparently he works from his home and does this as a side line. He actually called me on a Saturday morning after I sent him an email with one sample piece for an estimate. I was surprised he was 'at work' and we got to talking and he told me he actually has an understanding wife because his laser cutter is in his house. We kind of laughed because I told him my scroll saw was in my kitchen. He told me that he still had a day job and may be laid off soon and did this on the side. It just goes to show how many people have looked to their own resources in these trying times job wise. I hope things work out with him and I can do business with him. He seemed conscientious and he knew what he was talking about computer wise and I certainly would get personal service that I may not receive if I go to a large company to have these done. We will see . . .
> 
> Well, I have more stories about the business to tell, but I can save them for another day. Yesterday's post was quite long and I don't want to ramble on and put you all to sleep! I try to keep it short, but there is so many exciting things going on with work some days it is difficult to do.
> 
> I will end with a nice photograph that I took last night. I was doing my dinner dishes and looked out the window, which faces west toward the ocean and I couldn't believe how pretty the clouds looked. I often talk about my "pink cloud" existence whereas I am an eternal optimist and try to find the good side of everything. Some tease me about it but most of the time it brings people up and they want to join me on my pink cloud. So for all you "non-believers" here is proof that the pink cloud exists:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> My cloud is the one on the left. You can all come and visit me anytime!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


This time, I have to skip some portion of modern woodworks… mass production… laser cutting… Honestly, I am still primitive… I used handplanes and japanese saw… Only at times that I face really difficult wood that I use the portable planer… Both of you Sheila and Martyn are professional, I hope I could be one.

Sheila, I would be honest that I just known today the right spelling of your precious name… I get use to the Filipino way of Shiela, Anyway, what really catch my attention is your work and I do start reading right away. 
I remember now that I was in PEI (Prince Edward Island) when I was still a seafarer. Georgetown I think was the city and I meet some friends there. We berthed about 15 days loading paper pulp in timber form.. I lost my Caroline (a cat) a lady who jumpship in that area upon seing other cats in the port. Lucy was left with us and travelled. A canadian Captain even try to look fo Caroline. My ship was Caroline S and has a sister ship Lucy S that I remember was year 1980. Sorry again for the mispelled anyway it sound same… lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along *
> 
> I made good headway yesterday. Although I still have some of the pattern packet writing to do, I did get through much of it and I also got some other important things completed. I finished drawing and cutting the charm pieces for my Wright Inspired candle tray. I think the charms are as cool as the tray itself. They would make key chain tags or even a necklace. I found a piece of thin walnut that was as dark as the tray and it looked pretty nice. It took me only about half an hour to cut and I had two of them stacked together so I got them both done in no time.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> I even had the brainstorm while cutting to make a set of Art Deco ornaments for next year. That would be cool and different. When I go to New York for the wood show in March/April, I plan on looking into working a bit more with Inlace, which is a liquid inlay technique. I have done inlay with epoxy with mixed results. Some of the projects came out quite nice, but I am sure that there are better ways to do things than I was trying. My friend Jean who is a wonderful wood turner and scroll sawyer (she is the one who got me involved with the show there) wants to work with me on some projects that involve both scroll sawing and also turning. She has used Inlace quite a bit and I am sure I will learn a lot from her. I can see this set of ornaments filled with colored Inlace material and looking like stained glass panels. I realize that it won't be a project to everyone's liking, but I will like it so why not put it out there anyway? If people just want to make the frames, they are still beautiful like that.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished candle tray set also. I used less frills and ribbon than on the previous holders, as I feel it looks better with less.
> 
> 
> From SLD333 Wright Inspired Candle Tray
> 
> As I looked at the picture this morning, I think the grain on the tray should be in a vertical direction rather than horizontal, as it is here. It is funny, I try to notice everything when taking pictures, such as background interference and things like that, but I do miss things still and wind up retaking pictures many times. That is the joy of digital photography though. It is fast and easy to make adjustments and re take if necessary.
> 
> I put the Spooky Pumpkins candle holder in my gallery last night as many of you may have seen. I am learning not to post things in my public gallery or on the brag pages of the forums until they are ready to sell on my site. I only show them ahead of time here in the blog and on my private Facebook page because if I show them elsewhere, there are sometimes people who are interested in making them and I like the patterns to be ready to sell. Otherwise by the time I get them done, people may lose interest.
> 
> The website needs another update, as there are lots of new things to go up there, and hopefully we will get to complete that this week. Then we can begin working on the major overhaul of the software, which we haven't started yet. My partner did put the pumpkin candle tray up there yesterday though, as Halloween is quickly approaching. I was happy that between early evening when I posted it and this morning I sold five patterns of it already. The trays in general are selling very good, and I am anxious to get my figures from the wholesaler for the month of September when they were first unveiled to that market. I am going to keep designing them until I run out of ideas, as long as people keep asking for them.
> 
> I also talked to a gentleman in Ontario yesterday regarding getting my skating pond figures laser cut for kits. I am in a dilemma regarding that because I need to find a way to provide the figures for the non-woodworkers that will want to paint it, yet not have to charge an arm and a leg. I have some hope with this man after looking into it at several companies. If any of you have or know of someone who does laser cutting on 1/8" plywood please let me know so I can receive an estimate. I am hoping to get the set cut for approximately $25 each my cost. I will probably have to charge twice that for retail, as I need to ship the pieces to the US for distribution and also split the profit with my editor for the advertising and also with the gentleman who will be printing the patterns and mailing out the pieces. I have considered hand-cutting them, but even stacked 3 high it will take me approximately 6 hours per set. If it were on a limited basis, I would probably do it, but I don't know if I will sell 5 sets or 500 sets and I need to have a means to provide them if I am fortunate enough to sell the 500.
> 
> I need to prepare the line work and computer files so that all the internal lines are removed that I don't want cut and make sure that my paths on the lines are closed and neat and perfect so the laser can read them. They are fairly close right now, although they will need a few adjustments, I am sure. As I said, there are about 25 figures included as well as the bridge set up so it is a bit of work. The man I spoke with was very helpful and apparently he works from his home and does this as a side line. He actually called me on a Saturday morning after I sent him an email with one sample piece for an estimate. I was surprised he was 'at work' and we got to talking and he told me he actually has an understanding wife because his laser cutter is in his house. We kind of laughed because I told him my scroll saw was in my kitchen. He told me that he still had a day job and may be laid off soon and did this on the side. It just goes to show how many people have looked to their own resources in these trying times job wise. I hope things work out with him and I can do business with him. He seemed conscientious and he knew what he was talking about computer wise and I certainly would get personal service that I may not receive if I go to a large company to have these done. We will see . . .
> 
> Well, I have more stories about the business to tell, but I can save them for another day. Yesterday's post was quite long and I don't want to ramble on and put you all to sleep! I try to keep it short, but there is so many exciting things going on with work some days it is difficult to do.
> 
> I will end with a nice photograph that I took last night. I was doing my dinner dishes and looked out the window, which faces west toward the ocean and I couldn't believe how pretty the clouds looked. I often talk about my "pink cloud" existence whereas I am an eternal optimist and try to find the good side of everything. Some tease me about it but most of the time it brings people up and they want to join me on my pink cloud. So for all you "non-believers" here is proof that the pink cloud exists:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> My cloud is the one on the left. You can all come and visit me anytime!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


I'm on the little on in the middle coming up from behind )


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thanksgiving in Canada*

One of the things I found hardest to get used to in moving to another country was the different holidays and celebrations. Here in Canada, today is Thanksgiving. As many of you may know, I am originally from the United States. I am used to Thanksgiving at the end of November. Football was in full swing, pretty much everyone enjoyed a four day weekend, and sometimes we even had snow on the ground. Aside from Christmas, Thanksgiving was one of our biggest celebrations. Here in Canada, it seems a bit more low key. Especially since my Canadian 'family' Bernie and Ellen are away visiting in the US this week. We did have a great dinner yesterday with friends and had turkey, stuffing and all the trimmings. I made a decadent cheesecake that actually came out pretty good. It was a wonderful time with good friends and fun conversation.

One of the best parts of having two countries to call home is that I will get to do it all over again in November. Just because I don't live in the USA anymore, doesn't mean that I can't still celebrate my own traditions. Almost every year since I have come here, at the end of November I have my own Thanksgiving. One of my favorite times was when I had all the girls from my painting group over for a pot luck dinner. I made the turkey and stuffing and they each brought something of their own. It was an incredible feast and so lively and fun you could barely hear yourself talk. The grand finale was when my cat Richard (who was all stirred up and wild because of all the commotion) ran across the table while we were all eating. He has never done that before, or since, but it added to the fun and spirited atmosphere and certainly made a memory.

Yesterday wasn't quite so lively, but it was fun nonetheless. And the food certainly was good, as well as the company. I want to take this opportunity to wish all of my Canadian friends, who have made me feel so welcome and at home in their country a happy and healthy Thanksgiving day today! I really have a lot to be thankful for and it is fitting that I have more than one opportunity to celebrate!

Prior to leaving for dinner, most of the day yesterday turned out to be working on the new website. As we looked into the new software, it was apparent that there was a huge improvement over the old version that my site is still on. It was thrilling to see the scope of what the new software was capable of. Although there will be a bit of a learning curve involved in accessing all of the new features and capabilities, it will be quite exciting and offer a great deal of flexibility on my part as far as how my site will be set up and which features I will offer on it.

We spent quite a bit of time choosing the core template that we will be building the site on. There were probably close to 40 -50 choices and we soon discovered that each template could then be customized by changing colors, fonts, and just about anything else that was present. You can also add items and move things around such as the header and search box and things like that. With the template that the site is on now, you were pretty much stuck with how things were. For example the search box on my site is located on the bottom of the page. I find this quite inconvenient, as customers have to scroll down the long list of products to even see the box. It makes it clumsy and awkward. On the new software, I can have things such as the search box anywhere I wish. Simply drag and drop these types of items to any suitable location and you are set. Sweet.

There are several other great updates that will also make things better, such as the ability to list the products in several columns instead of a single one, eliminating again the need to scroll down one long list. You can also designate the number of items listed on the page which was not available before. So right now on the old template, if I have say 60 items on a page, to get to that last item you would have to scroll down a list of 60 products which was somewhat of a pain. Now I will be able to put them on multiple pages, with say 30 items on a page and three columns wide so that you can see almost all 30 thumbnails on your screen without even scrolling. This will be a much better presentation I think for everything and people will be able to compare items much more quickly and efficiently. Right now in order to have columns, my partner has to program everything in Dreamweaver and place it on the site as a chart. I have this on the home page and it has greatly improved the presentation, but it is a lot of work and difficult to update and change.

The product page itself is also greatly improved and will allow a much nicer and larger view of the items. The photograph is placed to the side and the pertaining information and description is next to it, again eliminating the need to scroll down to see the particulars. I am very pleased with it overall.

It will take a tremendous amount of work and time, but it will be well worth the effort in the end. I love the new look of things and the template we chose to start with is classy and professional and will present our work in a very positive light. I am quite excited about it all and hopefully it won't be too long before we are able to change over and reveal it.

Today I will be back on working on finishing the packets up and also the line work for the skating set so I can send it for the estimate on cutting. I need to catch up adding the figures to the skating blog and will probably put another entry in later on today. I have already briefly shown the figures here, but I need to present them with their little stories on the other blog.

It is a beautiful cool and sunny day and the trees are at that brief time in the season where all colors are present - red, orange, yellow and still a bit green. I think a walk is in order on Eel lake near by. I need to drive to get there (although I have walked it in the past) and I want to go through the woods there because the are so incredibly beautiful. I will try to remember to bring my camera and take some photos to show tomorrow. It will certainly be a nice time.

Again I want to wish all my Canadian friends a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving. To all my friends in America, Happy Columbus Day to you! And to every one else who I know from all over the rest of the world, I hope you have a beautiful day too! I am very thankful to know all of you!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanksgiving in Canada*
> 
> One of the things I found hardest to get used to in moving to another country was the different holidays and celebrations. Here in Canada, today is Thanksgiving. As many of you may know, I am originally from the United States. I am used to Thanksgiving at the end of November. Football was in full swing, pretty much everyone enjoyed a four day weekend, and sometimes we even had snow on the ground. Aside from Christmas, Thanksgiving was one of our biggest celebrations. Here in Canada, it seems a bit more low key. Especially since my Canadian 'family' Bernie and Ellen are away visiting in the US this week. We did have a great dinner yesterday with friends and had turkey, stuffing and all the trimmings. I made a decadent cheesecake that actually came out pretty good. It was a wonderful time with good friends and fun conversation.
> 
> One of the best parts of having two countries to call home is that I will get to do it all over again in November. Just because I don't live in the USA anymore, doesn't mean that I can't still celebrate my own traditions. Almost every year since I have come here, at the end of November I have my own Thanksgiving. One of my favorite times was when I had all the girls from my painting group over for a pot luck dinner. I made the turkey and stuffing and they each brought something of their own. It was an incredible feast and so lively and fun you could barely hear yourself talk. The grand finale was when my cat Richard (who was all stirred up and wild because of all the commotion) ran across the table while we were all eating. He has never done that before, or since, but it added to the fun and spirited atmosphere and certainly made a memory.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't quite so lively, but it was fun nonetheless. And the food certainly was good, as well as the company. I want to take this opportunity to wish all of my Canadian friends, who have made me feel so welcome and at home in their country a happy and healthy Thanksgiving day today! I really have a lot to be thankful for and it is fitting that I have more than one opportunity to celebrate!
> 
> Prior to leaving for dinner, most of the day yesterday turned out to be working on the new website. As we looked into the new software, it was apparent that there was a huge improvement over the old version that my site is still on. It was thrilling to see the scope of what the new software was capable of. Although there will be a bit of a learning curve involved in accessing all of the new features and capabilities, it will be quite exciting and offer a great deal of flexibility on my part as far as how my site will be set up and which features I will offer on it.
> 
> We spent quite a bit of time choosing the core template that we will be building the site on. There were probably close to 40 -50 choices and we soon discovered that each template could then be customized by changing colors, fonts, and just about anything else that was present. You can also add items and move things around such as the header and search box and things like that. With the template that the site is on now, you were pretty much stuck with how things were. For example the search box on my site is located on the bottom of the page. I find this quite inconvenient, as customers have to scroll down the long list of products to even see the box. It makes it clumsy and awkward. On the new software, I can have things such as the search box anywhere I wish. Simply drag and drop these types of items to any suitable location and you are set. Sweet.
> 
> There are several other great updates that will also make things better, such as the ability to list the products in several columns instead of a single one, eliminating again the need to scroll down one long list. You can also designate the number of items listed on the page which was not available before. So right now on the old template, if I have say 60 items on a page, to get to that last item you would have to scroll down a list of 60 products which was somewhat of a pain. Now I will be able to put them on multiple pages, with say 30 items on a page and three columns wide so that you can see almost all 30 thumbnails on your screen without even scrolling. This will be a much better presentation I think for everything and people will be able to compare items much more quickly and efficiently. Right now in order to have columns, my partner has to program everything in Dreamweaver and place it on the site as a chart. I have this on the home page and it has greatly improved the presentation, but it is a lot of work and difficult to update and change.
> 
> The product page itself is also greatly improved and will allow a much nicer and larger view of the items. The photograph is placed to the side and the pertaining information and description is next to it, again eliminating the need to scroll down to see the particulars. I am very pleased with it overall.
> 
> It will take a tremendous amount of work and time, but it will be well worth the effort in the end. I love the new look of things and the template we chose to start with is classy and professional and will present our work in a very positive light. I am quite excited about it all and hopefully it won't be too long before we are able to change over and reveal it.
> 
> Today I will be back on working on finishing the packets up and also the line work for the skating set so I can send it for the estimate on cutting. I need to catch up adding the figures to the skating blog and will probably put another entry in later on today. I have already briefly shown the figures here, but I need to present them with their little stories on the other blog.
> 
> It is a beautiful cool and sunny day and the trees are at that brief time in the season where all colors are present - red, orange, yellow and still a bit green. I think a walk is in order on Eel lake near by. I need to drive to get there (although I have walked it in the past) and I want to go through the woods there because the are so incredibly beautiful. I will try to remember to bring my camera and take some photos to show tomorrow. It will certainly be a nice time.
> 
> Again I want to wish all my Canadian friends a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving. To all my friends in America, Happy Columbus Day to you! And to every one else who I know from all over the rest of the world, I hope you have a beautiful day too! I am very thankful to know all of you!


Sheila,
HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY! I am very thankful for what you share with all of us here in LJ. I learned a lot and became confident in how I write and communicate with you specially. Even how hard it is for me to use the backspace most of the time…LOL… I need to do it to express what I awed, felt, and learned from your continues blog. Thanks…

Congratulations for your new website changes. I will visit it tomorrow at office. I am using signal here that is very slow.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanksgiving in Canada*
> 
> One of the things I found hardest to get used to in moving to another country was the different holidays and celebrations. Here in Canada, today is Thanksgiving. As many of you may know, I am originally from the United States. I am used to Thanksgiving at the end of November. Football was in full swing, pretty much everyone enjoyed a four day weekend, and sometimes we even had snow on the ground. Aside from Christmas, Thanksgiving was one of our biggest celebrations. Here in Canada, it seems a bit more low key. Especially since my Canadian 'family' Bernie and Ellen are away visiting in the US this week. We did have a great dinner yesterday with friends and had turkey, stuffing and all the trimmings. I made a decadent cheesecake that actually came out pretty good. It was a wonderful time with good friends and fun conversation.
> 
> One of the best parts of having two countries to call home is that I will get to do it all over again in November. Just because I don't live in the USA anymore, doesn't mean that I can't still celebrate my own traditions. Almost every year since I have come here, at the end of November I have my own Thanksgiving. One of my favorite times was when I had all the girls from my painting group over for a pot luck dinner. I made the turkey and stuffing and they each brought something of their own. It was an incredible feast and so lively and fun you could barely hear yourself talk. The grand finale was when my cat Richard (who was all stirred up and wild because of all the commotion) ran across the table while we were all eating. He has never done that before, or since, but it added to the fun and spirited atmosphere and certainly made a memory.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't quite so lively, but it was fun nonetheless. And the food certainly was good, as well as the company. I want to take this opportunity to wish all of my Canadian friends, who have made me feel so welcome and at home in their country a happy and healthy Thanksgiving day today! I really have a lot to be thankful for and it is fitting that I have more than one opportunity to celebrate!
> 
> Prior to leaving for dinner, most of the day yesterday turned out to be working on the new website. As we looked into the new software, it was apparent that there was a huge improvement over the old version that my site is still on. It was thrilling to see the scope of what the new software was capable of. Although there will be a bit of a learning curve involved in accessing all of the new features and capabilities, it will be quite exciting and offer a great deal of flexibility on my part as far as how my site will be set up and which features I will offer on it.
> 
> We spent quite a bit of time choosing the core template that we will be building the site on. There were probably close to 40 -50 choices and we soon discovered that each template could then be customized by changing colors, fonts, and just about anything else that was present. You can also add items and move things around such as the header and search box and things like that. With the template that the site is on now, you were pretty much stuck with how things were. For example the search box on my site is located on the bottom of the page. I find this quite inconvenient, as customers have to scroll down the long list of products to even see the box. It makes it clumsy and awkward. On the new software, I can have things such as the search box anywhere I wish. Simply drag and drop these types of items to any suitable location and you are set. Sweet.
> 
> There are several other great updates that will also make things better, such as the ability to list the products in several columns instead of a single one, eliminating again the need to scroll down one long list. You can also designate the number of items listed on the page which was not available before. So right now on the old template, if I have say 60 items on a page, to get to that last item you would have to scroll down a list of 60 products which was somewhat of a pain. Now I will be able to put them on multiple pages, with say 30 items on a page and three columns wide so that you can see almost all 30 thumbnails on your screen without even scrolling. This will be a much better presentation I think for everything and people will be able to compare items much more quickly and efficiently. Right now in order to have columns, my partner has to program everything in Dreamweaver and place it on the site as a chart. I have this on the home page and it has greatly improved the presentation, but it is a lot of work and difficult to update and change.
> 
> The product page itself is also greatly improved and will allow a much nicer and larger view of the items. The photograph is placed to the side and the pertaining information and description is next to it, again eliminating the need to scroll down to see the particulars. I am very pleased with it overall.
> 
> It will take a tremendous amount of work and time, but it will be well worth the effort in the end. I love the new look of things and the template we chose to start with is classy and professional and will present our work in a very positive light. I am quite excited about it all and hopefully it won't be too long before we are able to change over and reveal it.
> 
> Today I will be back on working on finishing the packets up and also the line work for the skating set so I can send it for the estimate on cutting. I need to catch up adding the figures to the skating blog and will probably put another entry in later on today. I have already briefly shown the figures here, but I need to present them with their little stories on the other blog.
> 
> It is a beautiful cool and sunny day and the trees are at that brief time in the season where all colors are present - red, orange, yellow and still a bit green. I think a walk is in order on Eel lake near by. I need to drive to get there (although I have walked it in the past) and I want to go through the woods there because the are so incredibly beautiful. I will try to remember to bring my camera and take some photos to show tomorrow. It will certainly be a nice time.
> 
> Again I want to wish all my Canadian friends a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving. To all my friends in America, Happy Columbus Day to you! And to every one else who I know from all over the rest of the world, I hope you have a beautiful day too! I am very thankful to know all of you!


Happy Thanksgiving Sheila. Hope you have a great day. Paul at Memphis Hardwoods has a laser and does custom cutting for customers. I had the honor of seeing he set up and run a job one time when I was there picking up some wood. He is located outside of Syracuse NY.
Rick
The Scroller and Toler


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanksgiving in Canada*
> 
> One of the things I found hardest to get used to in moving to another country was the different holidays and celebrations. Here in Canada, today is Thanksgiving. As many of you may know, I am originally from the United States. I am used to Thanksgiving at the end of November. Football was in full swing, pretty much everyone enjoyed a four day weekend, and sometimes we even had snow on the ground. Aside from Christmas, Thanksgiving was one of our biggest celebrations. Here in Canada, it seems a bit more low key. Especially since my Canadian 'family' Bernie and Ellen are away visiting in the US this week. We did have a great dinner yesterday with friends and had turkey, stuffing and all the trimmings. I made a decadent cheesecake that actually came out pretty good. It was a wonderful time with good friends and fun conversation.
> 
> One of the best parts of having two countries to call home is that I will get to do it all over again in November. Just because I don't live in the USA anymore, doesn't mean that I can't still celebrate my own traditions. Almost every year since I have come here, at the end of November I have my own Thanksgiving. One of my favorite times was when I had all the girls from my painting group over for a pot luck dinner. I made the turkey and stuffing and they each brought something of their own. It was an incredible feast and so lively and fun you could barely hear yourself talk. The grand finale was when my cat Richard (who was all stirred up and wild because of all the commotion) ran across the table while we were all eating. He has never done that before, or since, but it added to the fun and spirited atmosphere and certainly made a memory.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't quite so lively, but it was fun nonetheless. And the food certainly was good, as well as the company. I want to take this opportunity to wish all of my Canadian friends, who have made me feel so welcome and at home in their country a happy and healthy Thanksgiving day today! I really have a lot to be thankful for and it is fitting that I have more than one opportunity to celebrate!
> 
> Prior to leaving for dinner, most of the day yesterday turned out to be working on the new website. As we looked into the new software, it was apparent that there was a huge improvement over the old version that my site is still on. It was thrilling to see the scope of what the new software was capable of. Although there will be a bit of a learning curve involved in accessing all of the new features and capabilities, it will be quite exciting and offer a great deal of flexibility on my part as far as how my site will be set up and which features I will offer on it.
> 
> We spent quite a bit of time choosing the core template that we will be building the site on. There were probably close to 40 -50 choices and we soon discovered that each template could then be customized by changing colors, fonts, and just about anything else that was present. You can also add items and move things around such as the header and search box and things like that. With the template that the site is on now, you were pretty much stuck with how things were. For example the search box on my site is located on the bottom of the page. I find this quite inconvenient, as customers have to scroll down the long list of products to even see the box. It makes it clumsy and awkward. On the new software, I can have things such as the search box anywhere I wish. Simply drag and drop these types of items to any suitable location and you are set. Sweet.
> 
> There are several other great updates that will also make things better, such as the ability to list the products in several columns instead of a single one, eliminating again the need to scroll down one long list. You can also designate the number of items listed on the page which was not available before. So right now on the old template, if I have say 60 items on a page, to get to that last item you would have to scroll down a list of 60 products which was somewhat of a pain. Now I will be able to put them on multiple pages, with say 30 items on a page and three columns wide so that you can see almost all 30 thumbnails on your screen without even scrolling. This will be a much better presentation I think for everything and people will be able to compare items much more quickly and efficiently. Right now in order to have columns, my partner has to program everything in Dreamweaver and place it on the site as a chart. I have this on the home page and it has greatly improved the presentation, but it is a lot of work and difficult to update and change.
> 
> The product page itself is also greatly improved and will allow a much nicer and larger view of the items. The photograph is placed to the side and the pertaining information and description is next to it, again eliminating the need to scroll down to see the particulars. I am very pleased with it overall.
> 
> It will take a tremendous amount of work and time, but it will be well worth the effort in the end. I love the new look of things and the template we chose to start with is classy and professional and will present our work in a very positive light. I am quite excited about it all and hopefully it won't be too long before we are able to change over and reveal it.
> 
> Today I will be back on working on finishing the packets up and also the line work for the skating set so I can send it for the estimate on cutting. I need to catch up adding the figures to the skating blog and will probably put another entry in later on today. I have already briefly shown the figures here, but I need to present them with their little stories on the other blog.
> 
> It is a beautiful cool and sunny day and the trees are at that brief time in the season where all colors are present - red, orange, yellow and still a bit green. I think a walk is in order on Eel lake near by. I need to drive to get there (although I have walked it in the past) and I want to go through the woods there because the are so incredibly beautiful. I will try to remember to bring my camera and take some photos to show tomorrow. It will certainly be a nice time.
> 
> Again I want to wish all my Canadian friends a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving. To all my friends in America, Happy Columbus Day to you! And to every one else who I know from all over the rest of the world, I hope you have a beautiful day too! I am very thankful to know all of you!


HAPPY THANK`S GIVINGDAY Sheila 

and what a big surprize that the new server is = lot of work and learning…..LOL
naa you knew that but things like that is always surprizeing in how much its realy is

have a safe day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanksgiving in Canada*
> 
> One of the things I found hardest to get used to in moving to another country was the different holidays and celebrations. Here in Canada, today is Thanksgiving. As many of you may know, I am originally from the United States. I am used to Thanksgiving at the end of November. Football was in full swing, pretty much everyone enjoyed a four day weekend, and sometimes we even had snow on the ground. Aside from Christmas, Thanksgiving was one of our biggest celebrations. Here in Canada, it seems a bit more low key. Especially since my Canadian 'family' Bernie and Ellen are away visiting in the US this week. We did have a great dinner yesterday with friends and had turkey, stuffing and all the trimmings. I made a decadent cheesecake that actually came out pretty good. It was a wonderful time with good friends and fun conversation.
> 
> One of the best parts of having two countries to call home is that I will get to do it all over again in November. Just because I don't live in the USA anymore, doesn't mean that I can't still celebrate my own traditions. Almost every year since I have come here, at the end of November I have my own Thanksgiving. One of my favorite times was when I had all the girls from my painting group over for a pot luck dinner. I made the turkey and stuffing and they each brought something of their own. It was an incredible feast and so lively and fun you could barely hear yourself talk. The grand finale was when my cat Richard (who was all stirred up and wild because of all the commotion) ran across the table while we were all eating. He has never done that before, or since, but it added to the fun and spirited atmosphere and certainly made a memory.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't quite so lively, but it was fun nonetheless. And the food certainly was good, as well as the company. I want to take this opportunity to wish all of my Canadian friends, who have made me feel so welcome and at home in their country a happy and healthy Thanksgiving day today! I really have a lot to be thankful for and it is fitting that I have more than one opportunity to celebrate!
> 
> Prior to leaving for dinner, most of the day yesterday turned out to be working on the new website. As we looked into the new software, it was apparent that there was a huge improvement over the old version that my site is still on. It was thrilling to see the scope of what the new software was capable of. Although there will be a bit of a learning curve involved in accessing all of the new features and capabilities, it will be quite exciting and offer a great deal of flexibility on my part as far as how my site will be set up and which features I will offer on it.
> 
> We spent quite a bit of time choosing the core template that we will be building the site on. There were probably close to 40 -50 choices and we soon discovered that each template could then be customized by changing colors, fonts, and just about anything else that was present. You can also add items and move things around such as the header and search box and things like that. With the template that the site is on now, you were pretty much stuck with how things were. For example the search box on my site is located on the bottom of the page. I find this quite inconvenient, as customers have to scroll down the long list of products to even see the box. It makes it clumsy and awkward. On the new software, I can have things such as the search box anywhere I wish. Simply drag and drop these types of items to any suitable location and you are set. Sweet.
> 
> There are several other great updates that will also make things better, such as the ability to list the products in several columns instead of a single one, eliminating again the need to scroll down one long list. You can also designate the number of items listed on the page which was not available before. So right now on the old template, if I have say 60 items on a page, to get to that last item you would have to scroll down a list of 60 products which was somewhat of a pain. Now I will be able to put them on multiple pages, with say 30 items on a page and three columns wide so that you can see almost all 30 thumbnails on your screen without even scrolling. This will be a much better presentation I think for everything and people will be able to compare items much more quickly and efficiently. Right now in order to have columns, my partner has to program everything in Dreamweaver and place it on the site as a chart. I have this on the home page and it has greatly improved the presentation, but it is a lot of work and difficult to update and change.
> 
> The product page itself is also greatly improved and will allow a much nicer and larger view of the items. The photograph is placed to the side and the pertaining information and description is next to it, again eliminating the need to scroll down to see the particulars. I am very pleased with it overall.
> 
> It will take a tremendous amount of work and time, but it will be well worth the effort in the end. I love the new look of things and the template we chose to start with is classy and professional and will present our work in a very positive light. I am quite excited about it all and hopefully it won't be too long before we are able to change over and reveal it.
> 
> Today I will be back on working on finishing the packets up and also the line work for the skating set so I can send it for the estimate on cutting. I need to catch up adding the figures to the skating blog and will probably put another entry in later on today. I have already briefly shown the figures here, but I need to present them with their little stories on the other blog.
> 
> It is a beautiful cool and sunny day and the trees are at that brief time in the season where all colors are present - red, orange, yellow and still a bit green. I think a walk is in order on Eel lake near by. I need to drive to get there (although I have walked it in the past) and I want to go through the woods there because the are so incredibly beautiful. I will try to remember to bring my camera and take some photos to show tomorrow. It will certainly be a nice time.
> 
> Again I want to wish all my Canadian friends a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving. To all my friends in America, Happy Columbus Day to you! And to every one else who I know from all over the rest of the world, I hope you have a beautiful day too! I am very thankful to know all of you!


Thank you very much, Rick. I will certainly keep it in mind if things don't work out with this guy.

Thank you too, Bert. I enjoy hearing from you and everyone else also and getting to know you all better through your thoughts and comments. This is a great forum!

Thank you too, Dennis! So far so goo! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanksgiving in Canada*
> 
> One of the things I found hardest to get used to in moving to another country was the different holidays and celebrations. Here in Canada, today is Thanksgiving. As many of you may know, I am originally from the United States. I am used to Thanksgiving at the end of November. Football was in full swing, pretty much everyone enjoyed a four day weekend, and sometimes we even had snow on the ground. Aside from Christmas, Thanksgiving was one of our biggest celebrations. Here in Canada, it seems a bit more low key. Especially since my Canadian 'family' Bernie and Ellen are away visiting in the US this week. We did have a great dinner yesterday with friends and had turkey, stuffing and all the trimmings. I made a decadent cheesecake that actually came out pretty good. It was a wonderful time with good friends and fun conversation.
> 
> One of the best parts of having two countries to call home is that I will get to do it all over again in November. Just because I don't live in the USA anymore, doesn't mean that I can't still celebrate my own traditions. Almost every year since I have come here, at the end of November I have my own Thanksgiving. One of my favorite times was when I had all the girls from my painting group over for a pot luck dinner. I made the turkey and stuffing and they each brought something of their own. It was an incredible feast and so lively and fun you could barely hear yourself talk. The grand finale was when my cat Richard (who was all stirred up and wild because of all the commotion) ran across the table while we were all eating. He has never done that before, or since, but it added to the fun and spirited atmosphere and certainly made a memory.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't quite so lively, but it was fun nonetheless. And the food certainly was good, as well as the company. I want to take this opportunity to wish all of my Canadian friends, who have made me feel so welcome and at home in their country a happy and healthy Thanksgiving day today! I really have a lot to be thankful for and it is fitting that I have more than one opportunity to celebrate!
> 
> Prior to leaving for dinner, most of the day yesterday turned out to be working on the new website. As we looked into the new software, it was apparent that there was a huge improvement over the old version that my site is still on. It was thrilling to see the scope of what the new software was capable of. Although there will be a bit of a learning curve involved in accessing all of the new features and capabilities, it will be quite exciting and offer a great deal of flexibility on my part as far as how my site will be set up and which features I will offer on it.
> 
> We spent quite a bit of time choosing the core template that we will be building the site on. There were probably close to 40 -50 choices and we soon discovered that each template could then be customized by changing colors, fonts, and just about anything else that was present. You can also add items and move things around such as the header and search box and things like that. With the template that the site is on now, you were pretty much stuck with how things were. For example the search box on my site is located on the bottom of the page. I find this quite inconvenient, as customers have to scroll down the long list of products to even see the box. It makes it clumsy and awkward. On the new software, I can have things such as the search box anywhere I wish. Simply drag and drop these types of items to any suitable location and you are set. Sweet.
> 
> There are several other great updates that will also make things better, such as the ability to list the products in several columns instead of a single one, eliminating again the need to scroll down one long list. You can also designate the number of items listed on the page which was not available before. So right now on the old template, if I have say 60 items on a page, to get to that last item you would have to scroll down a list of 60 products which was somewhat of a pain. Now I will be able to put them on multiple pages, with say 30 items on a page and three columns wide so that you can see almost all 30 thumbnails on your screen without even scrolling. This will be a much better presentation I think for everything and people will be able to compare items much more quickly and efficiently. Right now in order to have columns, my partner has to program everything in Dreamweaver and place it on the site as a chart. I have this on the home page and it has greatly improved the presentation, but it is a lot of work and difficult to update and change.
> 
> The product page itself is also greatly improved and will allow a much nicer and larger view of the items. The photograph is placed to the side and the pertaining information and description is next to it, again eliminating the need to scroll down to see the particulars. I am very pleased with it overall.
> 
> It will take a tremendous amount of work and time, but it will be well worth the effort in the end. I love the new look of things and the template we chose to start with is classy and professional and will present our work in a very positive light. I am quite excited about it all and hopefully it won't be too long before we are able to change over and reveal it.
> 
> Today I will be back on working on finishing the packets up and also the line work for the skating set so I can send it for the estimate on cutting. I need to catch up adding the figures to the skating blog and will probably put another entry in later on today. I have already briefly shown the figures here, but I need to present them with their little stories on the other blog.
> 
> It is a beautiful cool and sunny day and the trees are at that brief time in the season where all colors are present - red, orange, yellow and still a bit green. I think a walk is in order on Eel lake near by. I need to drive to get there (although I have walked it in the past) and I want to go through the woods there because the are so incredibly beautiful. I will try to remember to bring my camera and take some photos to show tomorrow. It will certainly be a nice time.
> 
> Again I want to wish all my Canadian friends a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving. To all my friends in America, Happy Columbus Day to you! And to every one else who I know from all over the rest of the world, I hope you have a beautiful day too! I am very thankful to know all of you!


It never ceases to amaze me when I realize that on top of all the scroll related work you do that you also do your own website work. I don't do near the amount of work you do and its all I can do to keep up on one (sometimes two) forums and my own little blog. When do you sleep?
Happy thanksgiving too. I couldn't do that either. If I celebrated two thanksgivings in a year and Christmas too, I swear I'd be so fat I wouldn't fit into the wood shop. I just can't stay out of my wife's sweet potato pies!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*

One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.

Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.

Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.

We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.

In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.

Decisions, decisions . . .

I wish I never had to sleep. 

I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.

I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.

So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.

In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.

My thought for the day . . .

"Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity." 
-Albert Einstein, scientist


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


I'll be looking for your project that involve the lathe and scroll saw. I'm the opposite of the type you describe though. I'm a scroller who wants to move over to the lathe some. 
I think we all feel at times we aren't getting enough accomplished, no matter how much we do. I noticed just last night after posting my latest project that I haven't done nearly the amount of work this year as last. It bothered me until I realized I've done more larger projects this year while last year was more small, quick projects. Don't feel bad, from this end, I don't see how you do as much as you do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


Thanks, William. It is good to know that I am not the only one who gets like this. I'm not trying to be 'superwoman' or anything like that - I just have so much that I want to get done! At least I like what I do and that makes a huge difference. I see all these finished projects in my head and I just want to see them come to life!

Patience, patience, patience . . . . . 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best.  If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


I do the same. I have at least ten different projects floating around in my head at any given time. The worst part for me is when I get down with my health and can't work on any of them. When i am working on one, I have to try hard to keep myself focused though. If not, my mind is already moving on to think about the next project.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


Shelia, Your need to do so many things seem to be conveyed in your blog this morning. You've touched on many subject. "Haste makes Waste". In order to enjoy what you do, you have to take a deep breath and reset from time to time. Don't let it overwhelm you. If you do it becomes "a job". I have a system where I make a list of things I want to get done and pick one at a time. It helps (at least for me) 

Mike


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


I think you're doing pretty well, Sheila my dear. You're more organized than nearly anyone else I know, you're multi-talented and you're a conscientious worker. Take time to smell the roses every now and then. Remember, even God didn't get creation done all in one day, and He took a day off too!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


I can call it proactive…a woman who can do months ahead or even years. Positive … everything is possible. There is a fact in what psychics are saying…. Mind is stronger than matter… I learned from yoga that you have to balance the physical body and the mind being … that is the reason why we need sleep.

Sheila, you've been working quite fast, beating deadlines, .... But as you said decision, patience… and what you didnt notice… YOU ARE GOOD WITH IT! Keep it up. Dont be bothered and be happy.. Enjoy what you think and do… SMILE and you will feel better while you are realizing those what is in your mind.

About the lathe machine, there are times that I have reverse the process…. the cutting bits (call it flycutter) are in the chuck and while the woodstock is in the carriage… I have done this with metal lathe. I had never seen anyone use the same way… Maybe you will because you are very good in controlling the wood while the scroll bits are always moving. But it is good to have variations and consider it as advance learning..


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


I am the same - wish I didn't have to sleep OR eat!!! But some days I absolutely crash, like yesterday after the turkey and all of the company and desserts! But today I'm back on!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying Not to be Overwhelmed*
> 
> One thing I find about holidays is that when we have one, the week just seems to fly by. I know that it shouldn't matter to me because I work from home, but it just seems as if the week is cut too short and I have to do more just to keep caught up.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been all over the board. I say 'lately' but in actuality it has only been a few days. It seems odd that it was a week ago that I drew my last project and since then not only finished it, but also did several other things that are really imperative to my business. However, I still don't feel like I am doing enough.
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are so many ideas swimming around in my head. I have so many ideas for autumn projects, ranging from scroll sawing to segmentation to painting and other things in between. Now it seems that it is time to move past even the Christmas holidays and start designing for spring so I can be on schedule. This will also be a time when I will designs much of the non-holiday stuff that can be around all year and the general things. I think in part that is why I feel like time is moving so quickly - I am always four to six months ahead of things. I just need to take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> We worked on the web site most of the day yesterday. While my partner was programming and setting things up, I was at my computer making the pattern packets for the recent new projects. I am just about done though so everything will be to the wholesaler today or tomorrow. I didn't get to work on the pond figures at all and I have the day set aside so that I can redraw them to submit for the estimate.
> 
> In working with the site again, it reminded me that there is so much more I want to add on there. Many people want more painting patterns from me, along with the step-by-step instructions. I had posted some pictures of a butterfly a while back and that pattern went over very well at the shows. I need to add it in on the site, as well as other patterns that offer painting skills such as that. There are some painting patterns I have had on the site from years ago, and I have neglected that side of my business for quite a while. Once the skating pond is done, I realize that many potential painting customers will be interested in seeing what I have to offer them. It would be a shame to lose their attention by not having anything else ready. I am trying to have a few of the new patterns available so at least there is something there of substance. But I don't want to lose the momentum I am gaining here on the woodworking side of the business either. It is just now starting to see a profit.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I know too that when I go to New York in the spring and see that wood show I am going to be quite charged up. Quite a large part of the show is lathe work and although I have not worked on a lathe before, my friend Jean is quite proficient in it and she wants me to work with her in designing some lathe projects which include scroll sawing. She believes there are many who would like the crossover and it would be a whole new market and unique for the lathe workers. Since I am going to be right next to the magazines, it will be the perfect opportunity for me to get my foot in the door with them. It will be quite an adventure.
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is to take a breath. I find that there is so much diversity in the woodworking field that it can be quite overwhelming. I have read in the recent past that "scroll sawing is dying" (which by the way, I don't believe) and that woodworking in general is a dying art. To me that is nonsense. I think that as with anything, it has its highs and lows and people find a great deal of satisfaction and relaxation creating with wood. As with many other hobbies, it goes through cycles of ups and downs but I do believe it will always be here.
> 
> So I will keep with my plan. And I will see what the future brings for me and where I will land. I found that when I am in doubt about something or which direction to go, just to back off and not force the issue. It always seems that things have a way of working out for the best. If I have to push myself too hard in one direction or another, perhaps it isn't the right decision after all. On days like today when I feel overwhelmed, I sit back and do what I know is required (like my line work for the skating pond) and see what the day will bring. More so than not, the fog will lift and I will soon be heading down a path that I am clearly supposed to be on. The key for me in this situation is patience.
> 
> In rereading my post, my writings are all over the board today. Perhaps that is indicative of how I feel at the moment. Today's goal will be to refocus and prioritize and put things in front of myself one thing at a time. It is time for me to slow down and take a breath and evaluate things so they don't get the best of me. Taking a step back and organizing will not only give me some peace of mind, but will also allow me the clarity to move ahead and accomplish. Sometimes I forget who is the boss.
> 
> My thought for the day . . .
> 
> "Out of clutter, find Simplicity. From discord, find Harmony. In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity."
> -Albert Einstein, scientist


Eat and sleep? The bad thing is that without my wife I do have problems eating and sleeping when I'm in the middle of an interesting project. I have went three days on two hours sleep while doing a Church Clock. On many projects I neglect to eat for periods up to two days. For a diabetic that is bad. A while back I came to in my shop with the wife and kids shoving sweets down my throat trying to get my sugar back up without having to call an ambulance. 
The love of woodworking can be a very consuming desire at times.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Three Cheers for Lists!*

Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!

After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.

One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.

The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.

I converted an example to show you all what I mean:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.

It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.

I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.

I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.

After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.

I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.

I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.

So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!

I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!

Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.

I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


On a side note - I wanted to comment that I woke up this morning to the news that the first of the 33 coal miners in Chile have been brought to the surface and rescued. I know I don't usually speak of news and politics, but I cannot tell you how much this wonderful news has touched me and has lifted my spirits. I don't have live television or cable here, and get my news from reading the NY Times and Chicago Tribune, but I do try to keep up with reading and my heart just soared when I read the story this morning. What an incredibly great way to start the day!

You all have a great one too!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


Hi Sheila.

Here's an idea I used to use for "production" of pieces like your skaters. Get a scroller that wants a couple of sets to make as gifts and make them an offer. You mentioned stacking three sets together for cutting. They stack cut three sets from your plans and with your materials, and one set is theirs to keep. This saves your working capital and provides the scroller way to get a great deal on some christmas gifts. If they want three sets as gifts, you end up with six sets for stock.

Another benefit is the fact that, as they are cutting your sets at the same time as their ow, you know they will be taking care to do a good job.

Not sure if this will work for you, but it's worth a thought. It worked great for me in my days of selling leather craft at art and craft fairs.

The way I see it, if the laser cutting costs you $30 and saves you 3 to 4 hours, it's a bargain, as doing it yourself means you are only "earning" $7.50 to $10.00 per hour. Surely your time is worth more than that.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


I know, Tiny. I think like that too. I used to take the money up front because I had no choice - I had to eat and pay bills. I think it is good to do it like this because if I do get, say 200 sets ordered, there is nothing stopping me from using the laser services at some point when hand production is no longer a choice. It is good to have backup and I will price the sets accordingly when I do sell them. It would be nice to get to that point, but for now, I think it is smart not to invest too much and just have a couple of sets on hand for the initial orders to see where we will wind up. Conservative is best I think. Maybe I am learning after all!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


that was some great news you come with Sheila I didn´t know nthey were so long with the process
had to read about it before I answered you 

you realy did accomplised alot yesterday 

about the list thing I have used them before with some success
speciel if you priotere things and make the most importen first all the times
and set time on how long you can use on every thing I discovered that the time 
I used on some things nearly halfed with out giving me too much stress
but I allso had to cut off all the small exstra things that always try to sneak in and disturb
like freinds or some from other business and let them know they had to make an apointment 
by doing that I realy get the office part of the business speeded up in to 6th gear instead of 
crawling in the first gear and most of my stress allso seems to disapear 

have a great day yourself Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


Does Canada have options similar to the US Small Business Administration to help folks like you? Would it be possible/sensible to get a loan for a laser cutting tool so you could bring this "in-house"?

It sounds like you are getting to the next step with your business - best of luck!

Steve


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


Hi Sheila, I am glad of the changes on todays blog.. the list on your priorities helped. Another way of being productive is by delegating work. I am very curious about laser cutting.. hairline… in this process, I have a suggestion thought that you can create a double design.. the waste or cut portion may become a positive or silhoette of the other piece… meaning cutting two in one design. As I can see, the WOW element is essential to the business.. point that into your goal…

I was also hearing over the radio while driving last nigth from office to home. The determination of those survivors is extra ordinary likewise the group effort of those rescuers..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


I am also intrigued regarding the laser cutting. I would love to have a laser machine, but right now I think that would be taking too much on. I have long been struggling with myself in regards to painting patterns vs. woodworking patterns. When I first began my business, my focus was unclear as to which direction I wished to pursue. I love painting and it just seemed to go hand in hand with scroll sawing.

However, most painters don't cut wood and most woodworkers don't want to paint wood. In my several years experience, I have given in to that fact and have learned to respect these differences. It is still difficult some days however to have a clear line drawn between the two, as you can see with my skating pond set. I am not quite sure which market it will do the best in, but I suspect it will be the painters. In targeting them as potential buyers, I need to make the wood that many of them can't cut themselves available. This drags me back into that gray area again.

As you all have seen, this complicates things a great deal for me. I am finally making headway in designing woodworking patterns and I have learned to shy away from production work, which doesn't pay enough for me to make a living. However, I want to branch out at least a little bit into the painting market because it will open an entirely new customer base for me so that if scroll sawing doesn't do well or declines, I have another avenue to pursue. With the advances I have made in my computer skills and my own ability to offer color packets and printing at a reasonable cost, I do wish to develop more patterns for painters. I just need to have a source for wood for specialized projects like this skating pond. The last thing I want to get into now is scroll sawing (hopefully) hundreds of sets of these by hand. I don't want to make little or no profit either by paying near-retail prices myself to obtain the figures - thus the dilemma.

When I am unsure of things such as this, I found the best thing that I could do is take things very slowly and carefully think them through. Little by little the answers to all of these questions will help me make the best decision for myself and my business.

It helps when discussing things like this and hearing ideas from everyone. It helps me realize that there are options out there that I may not have thought of myself. I think over time and further evaluation, I will come to a good decision.

So for now I will just continue to explore the different options I have and do my homework. I am going to continue to obtain estimates from as many laser cutters as I can. Since most of the packets and kits will be shipped from the United States, I will also be able to look at companies from there. I have learned that that best way to do things is to not go over the border if I have to.

Also, to Steven - My business is still based in the United States. I didn't give up my citizenship (and never will) and when I become a Canadian Citizen I will be dual. I am in the process of investigating whether it is best for me to keep my business in the US or bring it here to Canada. So far, my accountant thought it was in my best interest to keep it there. I agree, as I don't really have the extra money and time to move it, which will be substantial. Either way I will be paying taxes in both countries so for now, I find it is best left where it is. Later on I will be able to spend the time necessary to investigate it further. Besides, my customer base has grown a lot this past year and I don't need another disruption and I don't want to look unstable to them. Especially not in this economy.

Thank you all again for the valuable input. I do consider all that you have to share and appreciate it very much.

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Cheers for Lists!*
> 
> Things turned out great yesterday. It was a very productive day and I accomplished far more than I expected. I took some of the advice that was offered and I made a list and just began checking things off one by one as I finished things. By the end of the day, I was able to lay my head on my pillow knowing that I did my best and with far less anxiety than I woke up with. What a great feeling!
> 
> After getting my regular house stuff finished, I made a list and prioritized what needed to be done. This did help take the worry out of the day. I found that much of the time, when I am feeling anxious it is because I am concerned that I am going to forget something. Just the simple task of writing things down helps me stop thinking about that and frees my mind up for the task at hand.
> 
> One of the first and foremost things I needed to do was to rework the line drawings for the skating pond figures so that I could get the estimate on the laser cutting. I usually draw my designs in a line that is .5 pt thick. This is ideal for scroll sawing. However, the laser needs a much finer line to follow, so I needed to convert everything to .072 pt to make it work. The process of converting the lines itself is very quick, but I also needed to clean up and close the paths and remove all the internal line work, as the laser is just going to cut the silhouettes. There were some small overlaps and areas where there were perhaps double lines or a stray point or two that were invisible to the naked eye, but the laser would 'see' and read. Some of the points were just remainders of lines and were themselves completely invisible except when they were highlighted and I wanted to get rid of them so I could offer clean and neat drawings. I discovered the information pallet in Adobe Illustrator which showed the number of open and closed paths, as well as the number of points each object contained and the total length of the lines. This was very helpful in doing this task, as I did achieve my goal of each object only consisting of one closed path.
> 
> The trees were another issue which I felt I needed to deal with. When I drew the trees, I made them very deep and bushy, as evergreen trees are supposed to look. However, when looking at the amount of minute details I had put into them, I realized that much of it was quite unnecessary. All of the trees will have Sno-Tex on them, just as the bridge does, so many of the weaving lines are to be covered over anyway. There are five tree pieces with this style of tree in all, and by simplifying the pattern slightly, it made a huge difference in the total length of the cutting line. In one tree alone, it went from eighty something inches to fifty something inches, saving much time (and money) when cutting, as the laser cutting fees are based on distance.
> 
> I converted an example to show you all what I mean:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The tree on the left has a total length of 45.39 inches. The tree on the right has a total length of 71.16 inches. That means it would cost quite a bit more to have the piece on the right laser cut than the piece on the left. With the addition of the snow and painting, I don't think that visually there would be very much difference at all. It isn't as if the trees are the focal point of the scene. I believe the simplified version doesn't compromise the integrity of the project at all, and will save me a substantial amount of cost. The trees are the most costly pieces by far, as the other pieces are actually quite simple in silhouette form.
> 
> It took me over four hours to finish working on the entire set. But even if I don't wind up being able to afford the laser cutting, it will make things much better for me as far as my own cutting of the pieces, as it will also save me all of those inches (and time) if I were to hand cut them myself or hire someone else to do so.
> 
> I did get the estimate back from the gentleman last evening and he gave me a quote of about $30 per set prior to shipping and taxes. I am really undecided what I am going to do because of the 'unknown' factor as to how these will sell. I may wind up cutting them by hand, perhaps with the help of a couple of friends who will want to work for me doing them, but I need to get a feel for how many will be ordered. I can cut them three sets at a time by stacking the wood, but it will still probably take at least 3-4 hours. If it were on a limited basis, that would be fine, but it will take me away from designing and any of the other tasks that will help my business grow in the long term. Production work is NOT what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to keep looking and keep getting estimates, as I do have time on my side for a change. Nothing has to be decided today. I may cut myself another set just to see the actual time it will take and then too I will have a couple of sets here handy, but I will also be looking into hiring others to do it too. I just have to watch because I will need to pay them right away and my own 'working capital' isn't where I am in a great position to do so. I am just getting on my own feet now and there is not a lot to spare at this time. We will just need to see how it goes.
> 
> After that, I started on the next tray. I received the figures from my main wholesaler yesterday morning for September and I was very happy with them. The candle trays (the first six) have done incredibly well - better than I could have imagined, and it showed me that business-wise this is what I need to continue to work on. There are as I had said, over 50 designs that I have listed and I need to keep producing them as long as they keep selling and before someone else jumps on the band wagon and starts doing their own. (Yes, that happens quite frequently in my business!) Someone had mentioned in a response somewhere that 'quality not quantity' should be foremost in my mind. I always think that way and hopefully you all can see that each and every design I do is with the same dedication and attention to details. I do believe I am capable of producing quality designs in a short period of time. I don't see that changing.
> 
> I was pleased that the drawings went fairly well and I did finish it up at 9:30 last night. I didn't expect to, as I was just going to start it and see where it went, but it flowed again quite well and I just didn't want to stop until I finished. As a bonus, I now get to cut today - something I didn't expect to do until tomorrow - and I can't wait to see it finished. It is pretty I think, and no way as intimidating as the FLW tray so I don't really see it taking all that long.
> 
> I did also finish up the pattern packets yesterday, including the new Wright Inspired tray that I presented here last week. I sent it to the wholesaler for the next catalog and I believe it did make the cut, as I hope this one does also. I am not absolutely sure on her dates, but I know they are soon. I believe though that in light of the good sales of the other trays, it will buy me a little extra time in getting more to her. We shall see.
> 
> So it is off to cutting for me! A wonderful way to spend the day. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have some new pictures for you. I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I also really want to add another skater to the blog, as he is done and waiting to be presented. And I heard from the wood show in New York again that I need to send them another bio for their web site. Now that may be a bit more challenging than anything else today. They want a brief summary of my professional life. Yes, we can all chuckle over that. Somehow I feel that will be the biggest challenge of all!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and support yesterday. You are all a great help to me in keeping my head clear and staying grounded and not letting my own anxieties get the best of me.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy 'hump day' and hope you all create something beautiful today!


Interesting that a few less lines does not really detract from the design but makes a big difference in production runs! I hope you solve your problems and make headway.

Yes, I too have bee following the news about the miners in Chile and am happy they are rescued. I shudder to think of what the results would have been if the authorities had written them off and not even tried or attempted the rescue.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Enjoying the Small Successes *

The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.

Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.

I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.

I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.

After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.

I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.


From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms

And here is a detail of the design:


From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms

Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.

Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.

I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!

I think I am on a roll . . .

I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


wow…over a month and no payment…im glad they waived your fees and you owed a little less…but onto the scroll design…this looks really great..i love the hearts…and your cutting is just fantastic..you sure will be a highlight at the wood working show…wish i could attend and learn something….you did a great job…, you said you have been wanting winter…well its coming…so get the hot chocolate out…....bob


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


Shelia, that thin layer of frost usually signals my anuual camping trip which I live for each year. Also, I know what you mean about the importance of a list! There is a show called "My name is Earl" that centers around a list. I have one my self. If you figure out the fix in Adobe Illustrator for changing all those angles at once, please let me know. In regards to tinitng,...go with the red and pink. I think it'll look nice!

Last but not least,...the postal service and the IRS sucks! ;-)


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


Hi Sheila,

Wow, I love your design and your cutting is fantastic!!! Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


LOL Cozmos!!! I guess!

I forgot about your trip. That is cool! You have to be getting pretty excited. What a nice way to get away and have a great time.

As for the Adobe - Grrrrr! I know it has to do it. It is really a simple command when you think about it. It is probably right under my nose somewhere. The "round corners" works on acute angles well, but not on obtuse angles. Maybe I'm the one who is being obtuse! I will definitely let you know if I figure it out!

Thank you so much, Dennis.  This was a really fun one!

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


Excellent design. An inspired work of a well concentrated worker. This is the WOW as always that will bring you to your target. Keep it up and wish you luck! Really proactive your design is for valentines day.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


Sheila - how fabulously delicate!!!!! And a beautiful design. With your talents, I'm almost sad that they couldn't adorn some cathedral or something - far too good for just scrollsaw patterns. And certainly not condemning scrollsaw patterns by any means, but your design work is so fabulous!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


Wow, Sheila, this is a fabulous design and I am sure can be applied to a pendant for wearing if slightly thicker so not so delicate for wearing. Edith has not seen this one yet so I am sure she will love this. Love your designs!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Small Successes *
> 
> The light has just started to appear to the east but for the most part it is still dark out. My neighbor, who leaves for work every day at this time has started his truck up and it is warming up in the driveway. Over the sound of the engine, I hear a faint intermittent scraping noise. I looked out the window in the semi-darkness to see if I could distinguish the source. It was the windshield wipers on the truck, which was covered in a thin layer of frost. Wasn't it just a few weeks ago that everyone was complaining from the heat? To me, it is one of the first signs of what is to come. It is time to get ready.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a splendid day. I feels like I am back in a good rhythm and extremely productive state of being. I like these times, as it seems that everything seems to just fall quickly into place. It is said that success breeds success and I believe that to be true. It is wonderful to ride on the momentum of a successful project and jump right into the next, still feeling that positive sense of accomplishment and pride. Those of you who have done so in the past know it too.
> 
> I look back at just a couple of days ago when I was all over the place and I can't help but be in awe of the power of that little piece of paper - the list. I had quite underestimated its impact, and even though I had used lists in the past I have nevert noticed the profound effect that having one meant until now. It is almost like magic.
> 
> I accomplished a tremendous amount of work yesterday. I got my next candle tray completely cut out. This one took about four hours and had 80 inside cuts, for those of you who like statistics. Everything went quite smoothly. I was initially concerned about the sharpness of the angles of the scalloped edges, fearing that they would be too tight for the router to fit. I did spend about an hour with my Adobe Illustrator help files and also on Google trying to see how to reshape all 16 points simultaneously. I used to use CorelDraw several years ago and I remember it having this feature. If you had say a circle with say 12 points, you could move and shape one and all the rest of the selected points would also be reshaped exactly the same. But I was unable to find a definitive answer to this. I wanted to lessen the angles slightly but they all needed to be done exactly the same amount for obvious reasons.
> 
> After much unsuccessful searching, I just gave up and thought I would see how it came out. After all, the routing was one of the first steps in making this so if it didn't look good, I could easily start over. Much to my surprise, I had misjudged and everything came out fine. I believe I used a 1/8" round over bit to just slightly round and soften the edges, as I do with all of these trays. Once that was done, I was ready to proceed.
> 
> I found a great piece of bird's eye maple for the tray. I think that the light wood was very appropriate for this project. I am still debating as to whether I will tint the hearts red or pink (or both) as a variation like I did with the autumn leaves. I think it will look nice that way and I am leaning toward doing so. I have yet to cut the charms out today, but that will be a fairly quick process. I was more interested in finishing up the main tray, as I got quite excited when I saw how it came out and I couldn't wait to sand and oil it.
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And here is a detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> Overall I like the design. When I was drawing it, I had planned to add drill holes along the scalloped edge so it would resemble lace, but I decided that the delicacy of the design was enough and that the additional piercings would just be too much. I am glad I was conservative in my thinking because it looks fine just the way it is. Any more would have been overkill.
> 
> Today I will finish the charms and the photography for the pattern packet. I also plan on drawing up the next design. I heard from my contact at the wholesaler that she would like me to get her pictures of any more I can do by Monday. I can possibly create two additional trays by then. I want to do something with shamrocks for St. Pat's day and also a Celtic type of design. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone with the US Internal Revenue Service again yesterday regarding the tax adjustment that I needed to pay last month. It seems that even though I mailed the payment almost a month ago, it has not been received yet. That was very troubling to me, as you could imagine. The representative was very helpful and nice though and we went over things again and he informed me that they had removed the interest and penalties that were initially imposed on me, which meant that I owed less. Today I have to stop payment on the original check and reissue another one. This time I will spend the extra money and have it sent registered. It will cost me extra, but I want it cleared up. According to the representative, everything I did with them was documented and I am in no danger of being in a delinquent status, so that is good too. Damn that Canada Post anyway. People in the United States complain about the post office all the time, but I have never experienced such incompetency as Canada Post. More things have been lost in my six years here than in my entire life in the US. I am grateful that the IRS is understanding and easy to work with. Both times I spoke with them, their representatives couldn't be nicer or more helpful. I didn't even request a waiver for the penalties and interest, as the initial problem was an error that my accountant made and I accepted responsibility. Apparently she felt it was not intentional and filed the request for me and those charges were removed. That was very kind of her. I bet you don't hear often about things like that about the IRS!
> 
> I think I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and hope you take some time to enjoy the beautiful season!


well if its not one stateoffice that makes trouble then there twenty others who just wait 
to do it, but fortunaly there often is one that have the head screwed on the right wayake care
and can see how small business fight for every money and not want to screw up anything for them self
its a blessing to run in to theese people understandness

and now your scrollwork….....that is realy delikat to look at gooood work Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Good Way To Start the Day*

It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!

OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.

One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.

This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.

Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.

My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.

We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.

My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.

The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.

My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.

A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!

We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.

As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.

By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.

I wish you all a happy and productive day!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Way To Start the Day*
> 
> It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!
> 
> OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.
> 
> One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.
> 
> This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.
> 
> Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.
> 
> My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.
> 
> We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.
> 
> My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.
> 
> The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.
> 
> My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.
> 
> A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!
> 
> We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.
> 
> As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive day!


congrats on making the headway you have..its all pretty exciting knowing your close to launching the new site…cant wait to see it and also to wait and see how its received by your customers…yippie…i can feel how this would make you excited…what a major breakthrough for your company…..then you can face the drummer on the shoe…lol…looks like debbie is in some sort of mud bog , the laces i guess are giving her grief..dont understand it myself…but i hope she can get through it..maybe jordan can help her…well have a great day..its friday…got me my usual big dinner tonight…although im making it easy…tonight is a big pot of goulash….lots of meat…big fat macaroni and ohhhhhhh its going to be so good…lol…....dont know about dessert…maybe apple pie…..or…any suggestions…...bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Way To Start the Day*
> 
> It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!
> 
> OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.
> 
> One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.
> 
> This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.
> 
> Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.
> 
> My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.
> 
> We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.
> 
> My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.
> 
> The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.
> 
> My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.
> 
> A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!
> 
> We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.
> 
> As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive day!


I made this incredible cheesecake last Sunday for our Thanksgiving and it was easy and so creamy and GOOD! I only had a small piece there and took a sliver home because I wanted to be polite - but I could have ate the whole thing! LOL It was almost a shame to have it as the LAST thing on a great menu because even after waiting an hour or so, I was still pretty full. PM me if you want the recipe. 

Yes, it is exciting. I hope all the processing stuff is in order, as you can't really test that until everything is live. I am sure there may be a couple of glitches, but nothing we can't iron out. I do love computers and they can really do some fun and amazing stuff. I am sure I haven't even touched the tip of the iceberg yet with the capabilities. I am thrilled!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Way To Start the Day*
> 
> It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!
> 
> OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.
> 
> One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.
> 
> This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.
> 
> Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.
> 
> My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.
> 
> We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.
> 
> My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.
> 
> The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.
> 
> My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.
> 
> A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!
> 
> We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.
> 
> As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive day!


Today was a good day, just finished dinner with my neice on her birtday… It is still hot here so the dessert is ice cream cake…

Sheila, the world of computer is always changing fast. We really need to adjust from time to time. I am really glad that Martin on the other hand have done a lot of changes here in LJ. But one thing to remember, the change must be focus on the user.. If the impact is great it will be remembered… same as why we choose to become LJ. Hope the best for you launching of the new era SLD. Best luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Way To Start the Day*
> 
> It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!
> 
> OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.
> 
> One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.
> 
> This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.
> 
> Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.
> 
> My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.
> 
> We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.
> 
> My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.
> 
> The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.
> 
> My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.
> 
> A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!
> 
> We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.
> 
> As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive day!


Yes, Bert. One of the reasons I like it here so much is that even though it is vast, we can very easily get to where we want to be. I would have never had a blog had it not been for LJ's. I had heard of blogs, but thought it would be too difficult to keep up. Who would want to read it anyway? I have made many good friends through this site, and have learned a great deal and seen some incredible projects. All have inspired me to do better. The wonderful ease of the site has been a main factor as to why so many people come back again and again.

Hopefully my own site will have the same feel to people in that respect. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Way To Start the Day*
> 
> It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!
> 
> OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.
> 
> One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.
> 
> This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.
> 
> Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.
> 
> My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.
> 
> We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.
> 
> My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.
> 
> The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.
> 
> My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.
> 
> A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!
> 
> We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.
> 
> As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive day!


Sheila,
I just woke up and found two different things… I made first a comment to Shopguryl's re J. Hamilton… then I found your reply… This is a nice way to start my weekend. As for your site, I am very optimistic that it will be very good… put a comment box in every drawing or thumbnail.. just like what we have here. This will save time for anyone sending e-mails. or inquiry.. and in fact this is the one I observe are in all website….
Good night and be strong emotionally (just thinking about being emotionally depressed and then leaving out… I know you are so positive and different)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Way To Start the Day*
> 
> It is only a little after 6:30 and I already scored a major victory! What a wonderful day it is going to be!
> 
> OK - so it may not be major to everyone else, but it certainly is to me. Many of you may remember that I am in the process of changing over to new software on my site. This is an enormous and complicated task, as I have over 300+ products right now and the list is growing every day. Getting things in the proper order and presenting them in an organized way is no small task. My partner has done much of the initial set up work and layout, although we both have worked on making different choices such as color, templates, fonts, etc. He is far better than I am at being consistent and organizing things so that products are not only easily accessible to customers, but also very easy to modify, as we are adding new products all the time.
> 
> One of the problems I feel that I had with my site in the past was that I began building it approximately eight years ago. Besides the fact that the software is now quite outdated, the changes that I have gone through as a company and as a designer have been profound. Much of what was important to me back then is no longer important to me now, and I must admit for several years I sorely neglected that aspect of my business. As a result, it fell woefully behind and a combination of my poor programming skills along with my general disregard left the old site messy and cluttered.
> 
> This past year, we have worked to clean things up and between the two of us have done a lot of redesigning and 'housecleaning' in order to make a better presentation. It has paid off quite a bit, as the figures for the site sales have gone up tremendously and it has now become a major artery in my business instead of just an afterthought. But working on antiquated software still required much more time than necessary to keep up and change. Even the smallest revision or addition of products was tedious and time consuming. The time came for us to abandon ship and upgrade the software.
> 
> Like most people, I am not always comfortable with change. We all like knowing what we are doing and knowing how to do things. Changing over meant heading out into uncharted waters and relearning an entire new program. Even though I had put this decision off, I knew in my heart that it inevitable. The final straw occurred when I attempted to add some of my customer's pictures into the gallery and received the message that I was out of disk space. Apparently the old software only allotted a certain amount of storage and I was at my limit. This would not do if my business was to grow.
> 
> My site information was migrated to the new software a couple of weeks ago. My host company allows six months time to create and build the new site. During this period, the "old site" runs just as it has been while the "new site" is being developed behind the scenes and not yet published. I was very surprised when I found this out and having no experience in this sort of thing I didn't even think this was possible. I think it is a very cool way to change over, as there is little or no disruption of business.
> 
> We sign into the new site and can work on that in our spare time and when it is all ready and how we want, we publish it and it takes over. It gives us a chance to work out all the kinks (well - most of them anyway) without any down time at all. So far, it has been going better than expected and after a short time, it is almost ready to present and publish.
> 
> My partner is in charge of the general set up and organization. He streamlined everything so that everything is now in a category and we can make global changes to products in each category. This will make things so much easier, as previously I had to change each product individually in regards to sales, which page it is on, etc. If something were say on a General Plaque page and also a Holiday page, I would have to go to both pages and either add or remove the same product. It was quite confusing and difficult to maintain. With the new software however, you can set attributes for each product, or a group of products in a subset. Things like that will cut down on the time needed to work on things tremendously.
> 
> The presentation of the products is beautiful also. I am allowed several images for each product, and the layout is so much nicer than before, and I have the flexibility of changing everything there too. Now when customers look at what I have to offer, they are able to really SEE the items, much like I can present them here on LJ's. It may seem like a small thing, but previously they were only able to see small images and no detail. I think this will help with sales a great deal.
> 
> My job last night was setting up the order form and credit card processor. That is a tedious and exacting process because there are many variables that will affect how much is charged to my customers. I need to set up shipping too, and that was quite involved. Most of my customers choose PDF files delivered via the computer, as it saves both time and money, but the other options need to be there too. I also had to be completely sure that the credit card processor information is correct so that when they purchase items, the money is going to the right place (me!) This is also quite exacting because of the necessary security measures, but it is a one time set up and once it is done, it is done.
> 
> A problem we were having with the site was that the initial picture thumbnails were quite small. It was very difficult to see the product without actually clicking on the image and going to the product page. With the type of patterns I sell, it is very important to see the details in the work. I didn't want customers coming to the site and having to click on each image to see what was going on. That would be monotonous and I think that most people would get fed up and leave. I did some research and reading of things, and I figured out how to make the thumbnails larger throughout the site by filling in a value in just one box. It was a simple answer to a big problem and will make the site overall much better. It was a great way to start the day!
> 
> We are getting anxious to finish up the new site and there is even the possibility of being able to publish it and make it live by the weekend. Initially I wouldn't have thought it would be ready until nearly Christmas. It was a pleasant surprise that even though this software is quite complex, it is fairly well thought out and things have so far gone smoothly. When we have tapped into customer support, they have so far been there with the answers we needed to keep on going. I have heard many horror stories regarding site set ups from others and I feel very fortunate that things are working out for us so well. Overall the site will be so much better and hopefully much easier for everyone to see what we have to offer.
> 
> As for today, I am ready to cut the next tray out. I spent the day yesterday drawing up the Celtic design I wanted to and it is almost ready to go. I may draw the next one again today though, and then I can cut them both out on Saturday. That will give me Sunday to do the final photography and get the pictures to the wholesaler by Monday. It is a tight schedule, but very workable if I stay focused. I plan on taking at least part of Sunday off to visit friends and I want to have most of the work under my belt by then. It will be a nice break and I am looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> By next week I should be able to get some work done on my shoe again. I have been sorely neglecting it and saw that Jordan's shoe is nearly done. I am happy though that we have until mid-November to unveil our work, as it does give me some time to catch up. I haven't seen as many posts about it as I had initially, so I think many people are in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive day!


congrat´s that you seems to be so long with your server change 
but lounched it already in this weekend , I know you are excided about it, I wuold
take minimum a week more to test everything from A-Z and back again and then from the mittle and out
playing the real dumm costummer (like my self) and see how many failier cuold be made before
I would be able to understand the site and buy a pattern with success don´t forget
I might want severel patterns at the same time

just my 2 cents 
have a very plesent weekend Sheila

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Plan B'*

It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.

I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.

So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.

I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.

The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.

I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:


From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set

And then the Celtic Trinity tray:


From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set

I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.

For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.

I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!

I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!

So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.

The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I have a question Shiela (don't take it the wrong way but) How do you find time to Read all of Steve's questions make replies write these blogs & do all that intricate work with a scrollsaw not to mention design & drawing?
Do you have lots of little gnomes like Santa?
Best 
Trevor


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hmm, I prefer Plan 9 from Outer Space.

The Celtic Trinity is good. The Sapele should suit it well. The pattern has a touch of Mackintosh about it.

My brain has been taken over by Parquetry. So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Because it is an occasion if I leave the house for anything but groceries!! I run these cats ragged making them do all the things I need them to do. It's like a sweat shop around here and I keep a tight ship! I bribe them with treats and if they cooperate, they get their fix. 




























It's a dirty job, but some kitties have to do it!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Wasn't Plan 9 the Ed Wood movie? Geeze, Martyn! you are making me think today! I remember seeing that some time ago and it was quite entertaining.

I can't wait to see your parquetry designs. There is so much fun to have every day doing new things! I will be watching to see them! (How's your shoe going? Are you still planning on doing it also?)

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Yes, the last movie to star Bella Lugosi.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


well i can see your office help must belong to the same union as mine…and that they must send office procedure notes back and forth…lol…i love the celtic design sheila..my wife susan is very much into the celtic designs as she has family from Scotland , in fact she went tot he Scottish highland games in michigian this past summer…but …sounds like a normal weekend for you…lol…busy as ever…i hope you will enjoy your relaxation time though…will send side note …grizz


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


ps. My shoe isn't going at the moment. I understand that the closing date is mid-November. I might just make it. So much else to get down before it dissappears from my mind.

Oh and who can forget Ed Wood's other famous masterpiece 'Glen or Glenda'.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


That means I am in good company Martyn! Same here! I have seen that Theresa and Debbie are rolling right along and I feel (somewhat) bad because mine is just out of the starting gate. But heck, we have a month to catch up! 

Sheila

(Glen or Glenda I haven't seen. Who knows? It's a long winter!)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Quite, Sheila. Looking at Jordan's shoe in the latest part of the instruction blog I now appreciate how some people must feel when they see one of my Impossible patterns.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


no way you two can be strugged by the feeling of the need to say BOOOO….....LOL

have a great weekend all of you
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *'Plan B'*
> 
> It was another day of fun and creativity yesterday. I had originally planned on cutting out the next candle tray, but it was quite windy and rainy all day long. I need to do a quick routing on the edges of each of the trays and I usually do that outside, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Even though it only takes a few minutes to rout, I thought it best to wait and go on to 'plan B'.
> 
> I like having a 'plan B'. I think it is something that everyone should have. Sometimes I even have a 'plan C' too. That is when I am really on the ball. I think I learned to do that when I was raising my children. My friend Cari and I would always have an alternate plan of action for any given activity at all times. Anyone who has had kids will understand why. You can always expect the unexpected and it good to be prepared. I think that is a great philosophy for life in general. That way we aren't sidelined if things don't go exactly according to plan. We have learned to back up our computers, why not back up the important things in our lives, too? I think it is a fine way to think.
> 
> So what did I do yesterday for a back up when I couldn't cut out the tray I drew on Thursday? I drew some more.
> 
> I am feeling particularly creative lately and I don't want to stop the momentum that I have. Now every design doesn't come out like my Frank Lloyd Wright inspired one, as there is only one Frank Lloyd Wright, but there are quite a few things swimming around in my own head that will be pretty acceptable as scroll saw designs, I believe. Some days there is a whole school of things swimming around in there and I can't wait to get going on them. I was fortunate that on a day that it rained and I couldn't rout my tray that there were more ideas just waiting to come to life.
> 
> The second tray that I drew up used the Celtic Trinity design. I generally like the geometry of the Celtic designs, and they seem to be quite popular. I have seen many applications of them in carvings, and I am quite curious as to how they will work out using the scroll saw. I know they will not be quite as 'deep' as when we see them carved, so I have to be careful the way I draw so that they will still be attractive without the under and over relief that carvings are able to show. Although I suppose if the scroller was truly ambitious they could take a Dremel and shape the cuttings, but for the most part I know that won't be the case (although I may want to try that too one day!) So for now, it will just be a regular 3-D scroll sawn design.
> 
> I also finished up the charms and edging on the shamrock candle tray, and it came out quite attractive. I have some teaser pictures for you to see how they look. First the shamrock tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> And then the Celtic Trinity tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I can't wait to see how they look cut out. For the shamrock, I chose a piece of oak. I think that I am going to tint the oak as I tinted some of the other trays. the green shamrocks will stand out nicely on the light wood and look quite happy and festive.
> 
> For the Celtic Trinity tray, I chose a nice piece of sapele. I didn't want it too dark, but I want it to be a nice rich color. The simplicity of the design and the clean lines should look nice one in that color.
> 
> I was planning to cut them today, but plans have changed and it appears that the dinner I was planning to go to tomorrow has been moved up to today. So today will be my Sunday and tomorrow my Saturday. ('Plan B' if you will.) So I need to wait one more day until I cut. Oh, the anticipation!
> 
> I also worked more on the site and it is getting quite close to the unveiling. I am heeding your advice and I am in the process of going through each and every one of the almost 400 products and rewriting the descriptions and checking the pictures and information so that everything is correct. I am also adding to most of them, a recommendation as to the skill necessary for cutting the projects. Although I didn't develop any type of star system (or blades, as someone suggested) to rate the difficulty, I do say that each project is "a great beginner project" or "beginner to intermediate" etc. I think that will be a decent guide for the newcomer. Right now I am on product #37 out of three hundred and something so I have a long way to go. I don't mind though, as things were all added in originally over the past several years and this will bring everything up to date and they will look far more consistent and the descriptions will have far more detail. This along with the beautiful photographs will certainly do a better job of letting people know what they are getting. I am very excited about it all!
> 
> So all in all it is going to be a wonderful day. I want to bake something to bring to the dinner tonight and I am looking forward to having a fun and relaxing day. After seeing these two drawings come to life, I am certain that I can get them to the wholesaler well within the time limit and they will make the next catalog cut, which will come out right around the new year. My contact there is very happy with the work and loved the Sweetheart Candle Tray and is looking forward to seeing these designs too. I hope they live up to her expectations.
> 
> The sun is starting to break through now a bit from behind the clouds so I think I will set these patterns up and try to sneak in between the raindrops to get them routed. Then rain or shine tomorrow they will be ready to cut. If not, I will always have a 'plan B' to fall back on.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Is the plan C all Cats…. and plan K … Kittens. I got also my plan D. ... Dogs. LOL.

Martyn and Sheila, Despite of the busy world you have… you really allocate time for the shoe challenge. Now, I am intrigue about plan S … Shoe… Would I join you?

CHEERS,


----------



## scrollgirl

*Full Day at the Saw*

Today will certainly be a full day. Right now it is quiet, but as soon as the hour is decent, I need to start working on my two trays to cut out. I had a good day yesterday. We went to our friend's house on the little lake and the colors were just amazing. Even though it was raining and the skies were gray most of the day, it didn't take away from the incredible colors of the trees. It is that rare time when you can see all the colors at once - red, orange, gold and green. I wish I could just freeze time and it would always look like this out.

We had a wonderful dinner at the lake. Even though it rained off and on, it didn't ruin the pleasant atmosphere. I snapped a picture of the trees across the lake, but it didn't really do it justice. Sometimes you just need to be there.










All in all it was a good, relaxing day. And for those of you who worry, I did very little woodworking! 

Today will be a bit different. Besides having to cut the trays out, I still need to tint the heart tray and also I need to finish these two and take photographs. I am realizing what a tall order this will be, and I am somewhat counting on the fact that they tend to be quite loose with the deadlines at the wholesalers. Especially if they like the things. I had told my contact that I would have the pictures to her "by Monday". I didn't really specify a time. I am thinking that I will be doing well to have everything cut today and finished, but I suspect that I will need at least part of the day tomorrow to do the photography properly. One reason being that I prefer to use natural light whenever possible, and I seriously doubt I will be at that point before the sun goes down tonight. Sometimes it just happens like that.

I am not trying to take advantage of her or showing disrespect for her deadlines at all. I do get things done on her schedule most of the time and many times far before she needs things. I gave her a choice as to if she even wanted these designs and she jumped on them sight unseen. She has told me in the past that if she knows that something will be coming, she will allow room for it and then just drop the photograph into place when she has it. I don't believe a day or two either way will matter, as she also requested that I reshoot the Wright Inspired candle tray on a lighter background so it would show up better with the small picture in the catalog.

I don't mind her suggestions and input. I am always very happy how she presents my work in their catalog and I think she has a good sense of marketing. She had me re-shoot some pictures from the last round of projects with a different colored background and I think they came out much better. Sometimes another set of eyes is very helpful, as I tend to lose my objectivity when working so long on something or at such a pace. I believe that it is very important in my type of job to listen to what others have to say and consider others opinions very seriously. It helps me keep in touch with the rest of the world and understand what may be in demand. After all, a main point of my job is to sell patterns. If I don't listen to others, how can I expect to be successful?

In any case, if things go according to schedule in the next couple of days, everything will be fine. While making the list of new products, I noticed that I will now have a total of 13 candle trays. My goodness, I thought! How did I do so many? I know I had said that I could do about fifty, and I am realizing that it is not out of the question at all to do so. I still have so many ideas in my head as to different versions and just need to make them into reality.

Hopefully, I will have some more pictures for you by tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to spending the day at the scroll saw today. I already have my dinner planned and it will be good and easy and I am excited about seeing how these look when they are actually cut. It is always a great surprise to me how much nicer they look in wood than on paper.

So I will sign off and leave you with another picture of how beautiful the colors can be here.










Have a wonderful and colorful day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Full Day at the Saw*
> 
> Today will certainly be a full day. Right now it is quiet, but as soon as the hour is decent, I need to start working on my two trays to cut out. I had a good day yesterday. We went to our friend's house on the little lake and the colors were just amazing. Even though it was raining and the skies were gray most of the day, it didn't take away from the incredible colors of the trees. It is that rare time when you can see all the colors at once - red, orange, gold and green. I wish I could just freeze time and it would always look like this out.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner at the lake. Even though it rained off and on, it didn't ruin the pleasant atmosphere. I snapped a picture of the trees across the lake, but it didn't really do it justice. Sometimes you just need to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was a good, relaxing day. And for those of you who worry, I did very little woodworking!
> 
> Today will be a bit different. Besides having to cut the trays out, I still need to tint the heart tray and also I need to finish these two and take photographs. I am realizing what a tall order this will be, and I am somewhat counting on the fact that they tend to be quite loose with the deadlines at the wholesalers. Especially if they like the things. I had told my contact that I would have the pictures to her "by Monday". I didn't really specify a time. I am thinking that I will be doing well to have everything cut today and finished, but I suspect that I will need at least part of the day tomorrow to do the photography properly. One reason being that I prefer to use natural light whenever possible, and I seriously doubt I will be at that point before the sun goes down tonight. Sometimes it just happens like that.
> 
> I am not trying to take advantage of her or showing disrespect for her deadlines at all. I do get things done on her schedule most of the time and many times far before she needs things. I gave her a choice as to if she even wanted these designs and she jumped on them sight unseen. She has told me in the past that if she knows that something will be coming, she will allow room for it and then just drop the photograph into place when she has it. I don't believe a day or two either way will matter, as she also requested that I reshoot the Wright Inspired candle tray on a lighter background so it would show up better with the small picture in the catalog.
> 
> I don't mind her suggestions and input. I am always very happy how she presents my work in their catalog and I think she has a good sense of marketing. She had me re-shoot some pictures from the last round of projects with a different colored background and I think they came out much better. Sometimes another set of eyes is very helpful, as I tend to lose my objectivity when working so long on something or at such a pace. I believe that it is very important in my type of job to listen to what others have to say and consider others opinions very seriously. It helps me keep in touch with the rest of the world and understand what may be in demand. After all, a main point of my job is to sell patterns. If I don't listen to others, how can I expect to be successful?
> 
> In any case, if things go according to schedule in the next couple of days, everything will be fine. While making the list of new products, I noticed that I will now have a total of 13 candle trays. My goodness, I thought! How did I do so many? I know I had said that I could do about fifty, and I am realizing that it is not out of the question at all to do so. I still have so many ideas in my head as to different versions and just need to make them into reality.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have some more pictures for you by tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to spending the day at the scroll saw today. I already have my dinner planned and it will be good and easy and I am excited about seeing how these look when they are actually cut. It is always a great surprise to me how much nicer they look in wood than on paper.
> 
> So I will sign off and leave you with another picture of how beautiful the colors can be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and colorful day!


Seems nobody said when on Monday. Assume COB is alright.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Full Day at the Saw*
> 
> Today will certainly be a full day. Right now it is quiet, but as soon as the hour is decent, I need to start working on my two trays to cut out. I had a good day yesterday. We went to our friend's house on the little lake and the colors were just amazing. Even though it was raining and the skies were gray most of the day, it didn't take away from the incredible colors of the trees. It is that rare time when you can see all the colors at once - red, orange, gold and green. I wish I could just freeze time and it would always look like this out.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner at the lake. Even though it rained off and on, it didn't ruin the pleasant atmosphere. I snapped a picture of the trees across the lake, but it didn't really do it justice. Sometimes you just need to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was a good, relaxing day. And for those of you who worry, I did very little woodworking!
> 
> Today will be a bit different. Besides having to cut the trays out, I still need to tint the heart tray and also I need to finish these two and take photographs. I am realizing what a tall order this will be, and I am somewhat counting on the fact that they tend to be quite loose with the deadlines at the wholesalers. Especially if they like the things. I had told my contact that I would have the pictures to her "by Monday". I didn't really specify a time. I am thinking that I will be doing well to have everything cut today and finished, but I suspect that I will need at least part of the day tomorrow to do the photography properly. One reason being that I prefer to use natural light whenever possible, and I seriously doubt I will be at that point before the sun goes down tonight. Sometimes it just happens like that.
> 
> I am not trying to take advantage of her or showing disrespect for her deadlines at all. I do get things done on her schedule most of the time and many times far before she needs things. I gave her a choice as to if she even wanted these designs and she jumped on them sight unseen. She has told me in the past that if she knows that something will be coming, she will allow room for it and then just drop the photograph into place when she has it. I don't believe a day or two either way will matter, as she also requested that I reshoot the Wright Inspired candle tray on a lighter background so it would show up better with the small picture in the catalog.
> 
> I don't mind her suggestions and input. I am always very happy how she presents my work in their catalog and I think she has a good sense of marketing. She had me re-shoot some pictures from the last round of projects with a different colored background and I think they came out much better. Sometimes another set of eyes is very helpful, as I tend to lose my objectivity when working so long on something or at such a pace. I believe that it is very important in my type of job to listen to what others have to say and consider others opinions very seriously. It helps me keep in touch with the rest of the world and understand what may be in demand. After all, a main point of my job is to sell patterns. If I don't listen to others, how can I expect to be successful?
> 
> In any case, if things go according to schedule in the next couple of days, everything will be fine. While making the list of new products, I noticed that I will now have a total of 13 candle trays. My goodness, I thought! How did I do so many? I know I had said that I could do about fifty, and I am realizing that it is not out of the question at all to do so. I still have so many ideas in my head as to different versions and just need to make them into reality.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have some more pictures for you by tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to spending the day at the scroll saw today. I already have my dinner planned and it will be good and easy and I am excited about seeing how these look when they are actually cut. It is always a great surprise to me how much nicer they look in wood than on paper.
> 
> So I will sign off and leave you with another picture of how beautiful the colors can be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and colorful day!


wow sheila..what beautiful colors indeed…you are so fortunate to live there and be seeing this in person…..its just amazing to me..good luck with your busy day…..oh and i had lots of blueberry mixture left from the cheese cake…so this morning i made crapes….sprinkled powdered sugar om top..and they were wonderful…i set some out for you , but you didnt show..sooo.....you can guess what happened….....grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Full Day at the Saw*
> 
> Today will certainly be a full day. Right now it is quiet, but as soon as the hour is decent, I need to start working on my two trays to cut out. I had a good day yesterday. We went to our friend's house on the little lake and the colors were just amazing. Even though it was raining and the skies were gray most of the day, it didn't take away from the incredible colors of the trees. It is that rare time when you can see all the colors at once - red, orange, gold and green. I wish I could just freeze time and it would always look like this out.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner at the lake. Even though it rained off and on, it didn't ruin the pleasant atmosphere. I snapped a picture of the trees across the lake, but it didn't really do it justice. Sometimes you just need to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was a good, relaxing day. And for those of you who worry, I did very little woodworking!
> 
> Today will be a bit different. Besides having to cut the trays out, I still need to tint the heart tray and also I need to finish these two and take photographs. I am realizing what a tall order this will be, and I am somewhat counting on the fact that they tend to be quite loose with the deadlines at the wholesalers. Especially if they like the things. I had told my contact that I would have the pictures to her "by Monday". I didn't really specify a time. I am thinking that I will be doing well to have everything cut today and finished, but I suspect that I will need at least part of the day tomorrow to do the photography properly. One reason being that I prefer to use natural light whenever possible, and I seriously doubt I will be at that point before the sun goes down tonight. Sometimes it just happens like that.
> 
> I am not trying to take advantage of her or showing disrespect for her deadlines at all. I do get things done on her schedule most of the time and many times far before she needs things. I gave her a choice as to if she even wanted these designs and she jumped on them sight unseen. She has told me in the past that if she knows that something will be coming, she will allow room for it and then just drop the photograph into place when she has it. I don't believe a day or two either way will matter, as she also requested that I reshoot the Wright Inspired candle tray on a lighter background so it would show up better with the small picture in the catalog.
> 
> I don't mind her suggestions and input. I am always very happy how she presents my work in their catalog and I think she has a good sense of marketing. She had me re-shoot some pictures from the last round of projects with a different colored background and I think they came out much better. Sometimes another set of eyes is very helpful, as I tend to lose my objectivity when working so long on something or at such a pace. I believe that it is very important in my type of job to listen to what others have to say and consider others opinions very seriously. It helps me keep in touch with the rest of the world and understand what may be in demand. After all, a main point of my job is to sell patterns. If I don't listen to others, how can I expect to be successful?
> 
> In any case, if things go according to schedule in the next couple of days, everything will be fine. While making the list of new products, I noticed that I will now have a total of 13 candle trays. My goodness, I thought! How did I do so many? I know I had said that I could do about fifty, and I am realizing that it is not out of the question at all to do so. I still have so many ideas in my head as to different versions and just need to make them into reality.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have some more pictures for you by tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to spending the day at the scroll saw today. I already have my dinner planned and it will be good and easy and I am excited about seeing how these look when they are actually cut. It is always a great surprise to me how much nicer they look in wood than on paper.
> 
> So I will sign off and leave you with another picture of how beautiful the colors can be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and colorful day!


it was good to hear that you tok a day off and enjoyed it with pure relaxing good girl….LOL
and thank you for sharing theese wonderfull colours with us

i don´t know for the rest of Denmark but here on this small island 
they have barely starded to fade from the green colours to yellow

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Almost There*

I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.

Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:


From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set

The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:


From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set

It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.

I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.

However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.

We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:

Demonstrators.

It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.

I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.

Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.

But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.

But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.

It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


On the rare occasion I set up a booth at a craft show or the like, I get very insecure.
Will they like my work?
Is it up to par with other seller?
When compared to other's work, will I simply get laughed at all the way back to my shop?
You see how my insecurities get out of hand pretty quick.
Like you though, I am not bothered showing my work online though. 
Just thought I'd let you know that you're not alone.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Every one of those questions is going through my head William. There is part of me that likes what I do and is confident, and then there is the demon that plagues me with all of those thoughts. Thanks for letting me know I am not alone. At least I am in good company! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Sheila, the company you will be keeping in the show reflects your skill and ability.

They will probably be feeling nervous as well. If they're not they are either abnormal or bored by what they are doing.

Thankyou for showing your visitors my stuff. I hope they enjoyed it.

The trays are looking spot on. I prefer the relative simplicity of the Celtic Trinity but they are both good.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Shela, You should be mentioned! You are a sucessful professional that is well known and does exceptional work! I really like these two designs. I could tell that you are a true scroll by your comment that the Shamrock design was "very easy and fun" although "there are only about 50 cuts in it". I couldn't help but to snicker a little. There are many people who would never even consider a project with that many cuts. Great job on both of them!


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Sheila, Love the new trays !!!! Can't wait to try them myself. Don't underestimate yourself-you are a creative person and obviously do great work. Remember if what you do was simple and easy then everyone would be doing it. You were selected because you are good at your trade and many of us LJ's support you. Those of us who cut your patterns respect your talent. Have a great day and keep on creating.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


I think the shamrock one is my most favorite of all of your trays! Such intricacy? Did you design that on your own?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Thanks everyone. I had a brutal day today taking pictures. I just couldn't seem to get them right. I will have the final ones on the blog tomorrow and hopefully they will look good. I suppose not every day goes as well as I want it to!

Part of me wants to do something really special for the show in March, just to show that I can do a good quality of work. I don't know. I sometimes feel as if "real woodworkers" don't look upon scroll sawing as "real woodworking." It is probably just me. I want so much to show that I am not just fluff and have some skill too. I should get a T-shirt that says "Scrollers are Woodworkers too!" or something like that! LOL. It's probably because it has been so long since I have done a show and been in public. Most of the shows I attended were scrolling shows, too. This will be the first one of this kind that I will be involved with. I do feel truly honored to be asked to teach and judge and I need to show them what I am made of and that I can hold my own with the big guys.

I'll be OK though. I just have to talk to myself about things and get myself pumped up for it. I bet even Jordan gets a little nervous before shows (tell me you do, Jordan!)

And yes, Jordan. Those are all my own drawings and designs. I am glad you like the shamrock one too. It was meant to be fun! It IS one that is quite easy to accomplish (really, Cozmo!) After your Fleur de Leis cross, it should be a breeze! I like all the designs I guess. The FLW one is still my favorite though. It will be hard to top that I think.

Again, thank you all for your support and comments!


----------



## SallySpiral

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Stop fretting! You will be perfect! NWA is one of the few clubs that recognizes scrolling as being as important to woodworking as the carvers, turners and flatboarders. I am not saying it has always been like that and definitely was not easy at first. Not only did I scroll (that sewing machine with the blade) but I was also a (gasp) girl. With the help of some great men in our club (particularly Herm Finkbeiner and Ken Evans) I persevered and now we not only have a sizeable scrolling group amongst the 3 areas composing NWA, but we also have what I like to call cross-contamination where scrolling and carving are showing up on turned things or scrolled things have round spots or carved spots. I know you are going to fit right in. And I am so proud to have my Creative Woodworks Family there!

Jeannie
www.woodworker.org


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Sheila, You Are Going To Have The Time Of Your Life! I've dealt with (not met in person) Chris Schwarz for years at Popular Woodworking. He's a very down to earth and humble fellow, very friendly. And Ernie Conover has the same reputation. I don't know the others, but I'll bet it's a 'theme' in that group, and the NWA will be most welcoming. After it's over you'll laugh at yourself for fearing it. I've been to these shows on the west coast, and was swept off my feet by woodworkers' hospitality. Just be yourself, and do Your thing. They'll probably be jealous of your talent. You have absolutely nothing to be nervous about. You'll have a great time, and look forward to more shows. And we expect a full report!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Yes, I agree that both patterns are fantastic. When I first got my scroll saw in the early 90s I had fun doing cuttings but I hated to keep removing the blades and reinserting in new holes to continue. Now that I have retired and for some reason doing that now doesn't seem so tedious like it used to. Did I learn patience or is it something else? I think I am a fair scroller but I must say that I think Edith found her niche and is doing far better than me although only doing it a few weeks. She does have a natural talent for different crafts. She paints with acrylics, water color and dabbles in oils, she carves(not often), does macrame, makes jewelery, dabbles with fimo clay. She used to do woodworking till she did something stupid and the table saw kicked wood back and hit her in the solar plexus and knocked her wind out and gave her a nasty gash that needed stitches and she was sore for a month. Never touched the table saw since. On top of all that she is a gourmet cook and pretty too! Don't I know I'm truly blessed!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I am quite proud of how things worked out yesterday. It feels wonderful when things actually work out how they are supposed to. I spent the day cutting for the most part and by 4pm I had not one but two new trays cut out. When I was writing about it yesterday morning, I was wondering if I would be able to accomplish it. After the Wright tray taking so long, my confidence in myself was a bit shaken. Not in the sense if I was able to do it or not but in the time line.
> 
> Both patterns went like clock work. The Celtic Trinity design was slightly more difficult because of its many sharp corners, but still fairly easy to accomplish:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The Shamrock design was very easy and fun and I could see it being quite forgiving for even a novice scroll sawyer. There is lots of room for error there without ruining the design at all. It actually took me under two hours to cut, and I don't consider myself a fast cutter. I believe that there are only about 50 cuts in it, which I am sure had something to do with the short time frame. Most of the trays have 80-140 in them:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It just goes to show that a design doesn't necessarily have to be difficult to be attractive. I like them both very much.
> 
> I had just finished sweeping and tidying up the place and some unexpected company stopped in. I only mention this because it is not the normal thing for me and although they only stayed about an hour or so, it really stopped my momentum and after they had gone and I finished with dinner and the clean up after that, it was after 7:30 and I was done for the night.
> 
> However, during their visit, they were very interested in the work and the new stuff we were making. I took them to see things here on LJ's like Martyn's boxes and Jordan's shirts and shoes and I even got to show them the progress - little as it be - on my own shoe caving. It was very much fun and it was nice to see how much they liked things.
> 
> We got to talking about the show in March and I flipped to the site to show them what it was all about. There is a nice video there which shows the judges and set up from last year and gives a sample of what will come in March. I hadn't checked there for a couple of weeks, but when I want to show them the demonstrators from last year, I clicked on the page and here is what I found:
> 
> Demonstrators.
> 
> It truly startled me to see that they had updated it and I was listed among them. Now I know it is not a surprise, but it reminded me when I saw my first project in print so many years ago. It is beginning to scare the heck out of me to see the company I will be in. I am already thinking that I need to come up with some really special projects to take to this show so I can feel like I belong there with that amount of talent. If you watch the video about the set up from last year's show, it looks like a Lumberjock's showcase live and in person. It took me courage to post my first project here among such beautiful work let alone stand up there and be there in person. YIKES! I have to get my head together and come to terms with this so I am not a mess.
> 
> I realize that you all must think I am immune to this type of insecure thinking because I have been doing the magazine stuff for so long, but there is a certain amount of comfort being able to do something in print rather than face to face in person. The magazine stuff comes out months after I submit it and even if I am worried as to how a project is received, by then it has already been accepted by the editors and gone through some filtering and it is at least "OK" for the most part. I also have so much more going on by that time that even if I am not really happy with it, there are better things in front of me to rely on.
> 
> Even with writing here on the computer, there is somewhat of a buffer between me and you all. I remember being nervous when I wrote my first blog 137 days ago, as I had never written one before and thought "who is going to read it anyway?". Since then, I have made so many friends and have had so much support from you all that I feel as if I talk to friends every morning. It has become very easy.
> 
> But talking live and to strangers is something quite different - and talented strangers to boot! My only hope is that I don't disappoint people and I can offer them something that will encourage them and help them to further their woodworking. When I look at who else is going to teach and lecture, I can't help but think "What were they thinking when they asked me?" I truly hope I can live up to the expectations.
> 
> But that is in March, and as Scarlett O'Hara frequently said "I'll think about that tomorrow!" For today I have the task at hand of sanding, finishing and photographing these three trays. I think that I will tint the shamrock tray, as well as the sweetheart tray from last week. (By the way, among the shamrocks I put one 4-leaf clover. Did you notice?) I am going to leave the Celtic trinity tray its natural color. I like the sapele and I think it will look nicest that way.
> 
> It will be a fun day and I am excited to see how they will all come out when finished. So far so good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday too!


Jeannie and Barb - Thank you both too. I promise I won't whine (too much!) about things. I am really happy and honoured to be asked and involved in this - and excited! I just look at the video there of all the stuff and also see the credentials of everyone involved and it is hard to wrap my head around that I belong there. I don't like to mention the 'girl thing' but it does stick in the back of my mind sometimes. I know it shouldn't matter because I know other women like you girls and Erwin's wife Edith and Maryann, Theresa, Ellen and all the rest from here and I know it isn't really an issue (or shouldn't be anyway). I went through years when I worked for Scott and Roy at Scroller and just started out when people would need help and come to our table and ask "Where are the guys?" because they didn't trust my answers. I finally got to a point when I said "I am 'the guys" and many of them were amazed that I knew what I was talking about. It took a lot of years to break through that stereotype and earn some credibility (and I am blond to boot!)

I know you are all right about me coming back from this happy I went. I just may feel a bit of panic from time to time between now and March and need to vent a little bit here and look to my friends for comfort and support. (I am such a child, aren't I?) That's what families are for though!

Jeannie, I can't wait to spend some good quality time with you and Billy. We are going to have a ball! I am so excited about everything! Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting the Picture*

I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".

So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.

The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.

I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.

The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.

The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:


From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms

The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:


From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
And the Shamrock Candle Tray:


From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set

I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.

One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.

Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.

It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.

On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake. 


From A Beary Tale

Congratulations, Girls!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting the Picture*
> 
> I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".
> 
> So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.
> 
> The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.
> 
> I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.
> 
> The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.
> 
> The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> And the Shamrock Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.
> 
> One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.
> 
> Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.
> 
> It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.
> 
> On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Congratulations, Girls!


Shelia, It is good to have a bad day from time to time. It reminds us how good the good days are. 

GOOD LUCK with the new site!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting the Picture*
> 
> I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".
> 
> So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.
> 
> The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.
> 
> I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.
> 
> The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.
> 
> The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> And the Shamrock Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.
> 
> One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.
> 
> Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.
> 
> It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.
> 
> On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Congratulations, Girls!


You are right on there, Cozmo! And really - if that is a "bad" day, I am pretty fortunate! My partner says I am 'too picky'. This is while he is obsessing over the new catalog, making sure that every font is the same and everything in it is consistent and perfect. I had to kind of laugh at him about it. He has that catalog looking like a masterpiece in itself yet says I'm picky! LOL

It sure does make you appreciate the days that run like clockwork!

Have a good one! 

Sheila


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting the Picture*
> 
> I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".
> 
> So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.
> 
> The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.
> 
> I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.
> 
> The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.
> 
> The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> And the Shamrock Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.
> 
> One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.
> 
> Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.
> 
> It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.
> 
> On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Congratulations, Girls!


Sheila, have you ever heard of Cowboy Studio's Light Cube tent? I'll include a link to amazon for it. It has different background colors to inset, and the white fabric bounces the light all around the object you are photographing. I bought one for small turnings, and love it. You can arrange an overhead swing-arm lamp with your choice of bulb to shine through the open top, or close it with Velcro tabs and bring light in from the front, or both. Check it out:

http://tinyurl.com/259zypt


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting the Picture*
> 
> I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".
> 
> So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.
> 
> The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.
> 
> I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.
> 
> The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.
> 
> The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> And the Shamrock Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.
> 
> One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.
> 
> Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.
> 
> It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.
> 
> On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Congratulations, Girls!


Yes, Barb! I am going to get one of those! I am looking for one in Canada here so I don't have to pay for all the extra stuff with going across the border, or at worse case scenario I will get one when I am in New York. I was wishing so much that I had one yesterday! For my small stuff, it would be the perfect solution. I copied the link and may wind up getting it before though. Maybe I can ask Santa for it! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting the Picture*
> 
> I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".
> 
> So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.
> 
> The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.
> 
> I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.
> 
> The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.
> 
> The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> And the Shamrock Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.
> 
> One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.
> 
> Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.
> 
> It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.
> 
> On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Congratulations, Girls!


well it seems all turned out good, but i certainly understand how you felt…ive had those kind of days also …but your pictures here look really nice…i dont know what kind of set up you have sheila , but neil…beener…has a brother who is into photography and he sent me a few links of how to set up a nice small lighting booth for taking such pictures…if your interested..you can contact him, or i can try to find the links myself and send them to you…just email me if so…if not and you feel your good..then great…just wanted to offer…well i hope today goes as planned for you and that you have a nice weather day too…its really nice here…we dont have the tree color thing going yet…and when we do we dont get the reds that you do…not as brilliant …have a good one my friend…bob


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting the Picture*
> 
> I am glad that yesterday is behind me. I am not (really) complaining, but it is good that today is a new day and will be much less tedious than yesterday. It wasn't disastrous or anything like that, but it was just the kind of day where it seemed that I had to work much harder than usual to achieve not greatness, but mediocrity. I don't mind working that hard for greatness. In that case, the end results is its own reward. I worked much harder yesterday than I did on the day when I cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't mind it that day though because I think that tray is one of my finest projects. Yesterday however, it seems I worked even harder and the end result is just "meh".
> 
> So what did I do that was so tedious? I took photographs of the final submissions to the catalog for the wholesaler. Initially I had counted on a couple of hours tops, but the process took most of the day and even a bit after supper, as I had some more ideas regarding lighting. I not only needed to photograph my three new candle trays, but also three new baskets that my partner designed.
> 
> The baskets are really very nice. I hope that I did them justice though. I had submitted photos of them before, and I thought they looked good, but my contact at the wholesaler requested I try again because she thought I could do better. She also requested that I re-shoot the photos for my Wright Candle Tray on a lighter background so it would show up better. I really did like the pictures I took initially, but I did see her point because the pictures the customers would see in their catalog would be only about an inch tall and it would be difficult to see the detail.
> 
> I started with the baskets. I had purchased fruit to put in them and with having to finish everything else, I hadn't taken the pictures, as I needed to set everything up to do so. I wanted to do it all at once so that it would go quickly. I did notice though that some of the fruit was starting to go soft and (kind of) rot and I knew if I didn't take the pictures soon I would have to go and get more. The baskets are geometrically shaped and play havoc with the lens and become quite distorted in photographs. I use a filter in Photoshop to correct this problem, but again it is more time and there is only so much you can do without adding to the problem. After several attempts however, they did turn out OK and I think they are good.
> 
> The candle trays looked alright, but the main problem I was having besides the usual "dark wood" problem on the Celtic Trinity and the FL Wright Inspired ones was that once you light the candle as it should be, it throws off the light source and changes everything. It wants to take over the picture and you lose the detail on the charms and the tray itself, which is what will sell the pattern. Add in the factor that as I said, these pictures will be only about an inch in diameter and you will understand the problem. However, after many, many retakes and configurations of light, I finally have acceptable pictures of everything. I finished around 8pm last night.
> 
> The three candle trays are the Sweetheart Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The Celtic Trinity Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD335 Celtic Trinity Candle Tray and Charm Set
> And the Shamrock Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD336 Shamrock Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I was (finally) happy with how the Celtic Trinity pictures came out, with the wood being so dark. I think I finally figured out how to do the lighting for that one. You can click on the title of the picture and go to my Picasa albums to see the several views of each of them if you wish. I think they came out alright in the end. It was just a long road.
> 
> One thing good about the new set up that I will have for my website is that I can present several pictures for each item. This will assist greatly in allowing my customers to really see the products. It is much like the gallery page here on LJ's where there are several decent sized views. I still may retake the Final Shamrock Candle Tray Picture so that the charms are more visible, but I will see how the day is and how much light I have to work with. I actually did send a picture of it without the tinting for the catalog because you could see what was going on better. Right now the sun is just coming up and it it appears the sky is clear. So chances are good.
> 
> Today I will be writing descriptions for the products for the site. We are just about ready to unveil the new site and I am also quite excited about that. I hope to have it up by the weekend if all goes well. I have to figure for that one day delay where the domain name has to be hooked to it too after it is published. It will be exciting to see how it is going to be received. I just want to be absolutely sure that everything is in order.
> 
> It is good to have these catalog deadlines under my belt. I can get back to working on some of the other things that I really need to work on. I also want to get moving on my shoe and see how that will go. It will be fun to play with the Dremel and learn something new.
> 
> On a final note for today, I understand all the little bears from my Beary Tale have made it to their new homes in Apple Creek, Ohio. The girls volleyball team won the County Championships and they were each given a little golden bear to adopt. It was a wonderful experience to make these little bears knowing that they will be loved and appreciated. I am thrilled that they won the Championship too. Like icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> From A Beary Tale
> 
> Congratulations, Girls!


scrollgirl, you aught to post a video of what you do. Unless it's a 'trade secret'...shhhh! ;-)

It's unbelievable how detailed your work is! Amazing!


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Couldn't Do This Alone*

There are so many different facets to having my own business as a designer. Drawing the pattern and making the prototype are just a small part of the process. Once those steps are completed, then there is the task of making the pattern packet. This includes photography and writing. It also includes laying out the pattern in a packet format. Then comes the marketing part. I need to decide whether it going to the magazine or directly to the wholesalers and for sale on my own site. If it is going to the magazine it needs to be packed up and shipped out and then forgotten for the next six months or so until it is published. If it is going directly to the suppliers and on my own site, I need to send the information to them and also update my own site. On top of that there is filling orders and maintaining correspondence and communication with not only the magazine and wholesaler, but also my customers. Then there is producing and maintaining an updated catalog as well as providing articles and tutorial that are of interest and can be offered on the site. All these things are happening on a daily basis and certainly fill my day.

I often receive comments as to how organized I am. After many years of doing this I found that the only way to make it work is to be somewhat organized. I am fortunate right now that I have a partner who assists me with some of these tasks, as well as introduces his own designs. Our styles are quite different and I think it brings another dimension to the company in general and is very positive. I believe that much of my recent success with my company is due to my partners' contribution. He has done the major backbone work on the site and is now in the process of compiling a completely updated catalog for fall which also will be presented in the next week. Both of these tasks are enormous and require a great deal of time and effort. As I see the progress on these two items alone, I know how very fortunate I am to have found such a person.

My own standards are quite high, as you may have realized, and it is very liberating to have someone working with me who constantly lives up to them and many times exceeds them. The more we work together, the more we see that things just fall into place as to the delegation of the day to day tasks. For many years I have worked alone and have had to do all these things for myself. I am humble enough to admit to you all that even though I did carry out what needed to be done, things weren't done with such polish and professionalism as they are being done right now. Many time I am asked "How can you do it all?" and I reply that I don't do it ALL. It is only with the help of my partner that I am able to do my work at the level it is.

Keith is also an excellent designer. I am amazed and very impressed at the level of his designs considering the short time he has been scroll sawing. It is a pleasure to work with someone so competent and talented. Although we don't agree on everything every single time, we usually come to a compromise which will be helpful to the company and our own interests. It is a very positive situation.

So why am I going on about all of this?

It seems that recently I have had a lot of people give me credit for doing everything. It makes me a bit uneasy. Although it used to be that I did everything, that is no longer the case. My partner feels most comfortable behind the scenes and I (as you realize) am most comfortable in the role that I have had for so many years with my company. I want others to be aware that it isn't just me that does all of the above things by myself. If my designs are better than ever, it is because I have the time to put into them because of the help and support I receive. I feel that the quality has been much higher than in the past because I can let go of the other aspects of the job for a bit and concentrate fully on the task at hand when drawing and producing a new design. There are still aspects that I do exclusively, but there are many times when I feel that things are covered and it makes things easier overall to concentrate and be creative. I suppose that is how a partnership should work.

As for today, I will be here at the computer for the day rewriting all the product descriptions for the new website. As I said, I took your advice and I am trying to include a rating to each pattern on the difficulty level. I have made it thorough 100 products so far and I hope I can finish the almost 400 products today. If I can achieve that then we are really close to finishing things up and being ready to publish. My partner already formatted the entire site and made things quite streamlined and easy to navigate. We hope that this will be a better experience for anyone coming to look for a certain type of pattern. We are also nearly finished with a brand new catalog that has been fully updated with over 50 new products. It is looking quite beautiful and I am very proud of it. It will be available for a free download on the site or I am going to print it and be able to send hard copies to customers who prefer it that way. It is all very exciting.

I have already set up the financial information and I believe everything is tied to the processor correctly, but I won't be able to test things in that respect until it is live. I am sure there may be a few corrections or typos that need fixing, as there is a large amount of information, but I believe for the most part things look pretty good. I also need to make the pattern packets up for the new products so they are ready when the site goes live. It is a busy but exciting week for sure!

So I am afraid that I don't have much exciting news for you all today. But I did want to take this opportunity to acknowledge and thank my partner for his part in making things so successful. I am a very fortunate girl.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *I Couldn't Do This Alone*
> 
> There are so many different facets to having my own business as a designer. Drawing the pattern and making the prototype are just a small part of the process. Once those steps are completed, then there is the task of making the pattern packet. This includes photography and writing. It also includes laying out the pattern in a packet format. Then comes the marketing part. I need to decide whether it going to the magazine or directly to the wholesalers and for sale on my own site. If it is going to the magazine it needs to be packed up and shipped out and then forgotten for the next six months or so until it is published. If it is going directly to the suppliers and on my own site, I need to send the information to them and also update my own site. On top of that there is filling orders and maintaining correspondence and communication with not only the magazine and wholesaler, but also my customers. Then there is producing and maintaining an updated catalog as well as providing articles and tutorial that are of interest and can be offered on the site. All these things are happening on a daily basis and certainly fill my day.
> 
> I often receive comments as to how organized I am. After many years of doing this I found that the only way to make it work is to be somewhat organized. I am fortunate right now that I have a partner who assists me with some of these tasks, as well as introduces his own designs. Our styles are quite different and I think it brings another dimension to the company in general and is very positive. I believe that much of my recent success with my company is due to my partners' contribution. He has done the major backbone work on the site and is now in the process of compiling a completely updated catalog for fall which also will be presented in the next week. Both of these tasks are enormous and require a great deal of time and effort. As I see the progress on these two items alone, I know how very fortunate I am to have found such a person.
> 
> My own standards are quite high, as you may have realized, and it is very liberating to have someone working with me who constantly lives up to them and many times exceeds them. The more we work together, the more we see that things just fall into place as to the delegation of the day to day tasks. For many years I have worked alone and have had to do all these things for myself. I am humble enough to admit to you all that even though I did carry out what needed to be done, things weren't done with such polish and professionalism as they are being done right now. Many time I am asked "How can you do it all?" and I reply that I don't do it ALL. It is only with the help of my partner that I am able to do my work at the level it is.
> 
> Keith is also an excellent designer. I am amazed and very impressed at the level of his designs considering the short time he has been scroll sawing. It is a pleasure to work with someone so competent and talented. Although we don't agree on everything every single time, we usually come to a compromise which will be helpful to the company and our own interests. It is a very positive situation.
> 
> So why am I going on about all of this?
> 
> It seems that recently I have had a lot of people give me credit for doing everything. It makes me a bit uneasy. Although it used to be that I did everything, that is no longer the case. My partner feels most comfortable behind the scenes and I (as you realize) am most comfortable in the role that I have had for so many years with my company. I want others to be aware that it isn't just me that does all of the above things by myself. If my designs are better than ever, it is because I have the time to put into them because of the help and support I receive. I feel that the quality has been much higher than in the past because I can let go of the other aspects of the job for a bit and concentrate fully on the task at hand when drawing and producing a new design. There are still aspects that I do exclusively, but there are many times when I feel that things are covered and it makes things easier overall to concentrate and be creative. I suppose that is how a partnership should work.
> 
> As for today, I will be here at the computer for the day rewriting all the product descriptions for the new website. As I said, I took your advice and I am trying to include a rating to each pattern on the difficulty level. I have made it thorough 100 products so far and I hope I can finish the almost 400 products today. If I can achieve that then we are really close to finishing things up and being ready to publish. My partner already formatted the entire site and made things quite streamlined and easy to navigate. We hope that this will be a better experience for anyone coming to look for a certain type of pattern. We are also nearly finished with a brand new catalog that has been fully updated with over 50 new products. It is looking quite beautiful and I am very proud of it. It will be available for a free download on the site or I am going to print it and be able to send hard copies to customers who prefer it that way. It is all very exciting.
> 
> I have already set up the financial information and I believe everything is tied to the processor correctly, but I won't be able to test things in that respect until it is live. I am sure there may be a few corrections or typos that need fixing, as there is a large amount of information, but I believe for the most part things look pretty good. I also need to make the pattern packets up for the new products so they are ready when the site goes live. It is a busy but exciting week for sure!
> 
> So I am afraid that I don't have much exciting news for you all today. But I did want to take this opportunity to acknowledge and thank my partner for his part in making things so successful. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


Sheila, Indeed you are so fortunate to be successful because you have them all. If you let me assess what have you been doing for years… I can say you are so persevering and having a lot of patience in owning the tasks. You really are a workhorse of the company. I do believe that you can organize it. Suggests that other tasks should be delegated and be facilitated by machines. I know that it will boom and if so, are you ready to cope with the demand? On your previous blog you mentioned back-up and plan B or C. Prepare for contingencies too. Don't get me wrong if I am too quick to suggest like this but I just want to help to best of my knowledge by relating my own experiences in the office where business is growing and demand is so high that we do train new ones to replace us on the tasks.

Good luck! More power. Take care of your health… your business cannot afford to let you be absent these days….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Couldn't Do This Alone*
> 
> There are so many different facets to having my own business as a designer. Drawing the pattern and making the prototype are just a small part of the process. Once those steps are completed, then there is the task of making the pattern packet. This includes photography and writing. It also includes laying out the pattern in a packet format. Then comes the marketing part. I need to decide whether it going to the magazine or directly to the wholesalers and for sale on my own site. If it is going to the magazine it needs to be packed up and shipped out and then forgotten for the next six months or so until it is published. If it is going directly to the suppliers and on my own site, I need to send the information to them and also update my own site. On top of that there is filling orders and maintaining correspondence and communication with not only the magazine and wholesaler, but also my customers. Then there is producing and maintaining an updated catalog as well as providing articles and tutorial that are of interest and can be offered on the site. All these things are happening on a daily basis and certainly fill my day.
> 
> I often receive comments as to how organized I am. After many years of doing this I found that the only way to make it work is to be somewhat organized. I am fortunate right now that I have a partner who assists me with some of these tasks, as well as introduces his own designs. Our styles are quite different and I think it brings another dimension to the company in general and is very positive. I believe that much of my recent success with my company is due to my partners' contribution. He has done the major backbone work on the site and is now in the process of compiling a completely updated catalog for fall which also will be presented in the next week. Both of these tasks are enormous and require a great deal of time and effort. As I see the progress on these two items alone, I know how very fortunate I am to have found such a person.
> 
> My own standards are quite high, as you may have realized, and it is very liberating to have someone working with me who constantly lives up to them and many times exceeds them. The more we work together, the more we see that things just fall into place as to the delegation of the day to day tasks. For many years I have worked alone and have had to do all these things for myself. I am humble enough to admit to you all that even though I did carry out what needed to be done, things weren't done with such polish and professionalism as they are being done right now. Many time I am asked "How can you do it all?" and I reply that I don't do it ALL. It is only with the help of my partner that I am able to do my work at the level it is.
> 
> Keith is also an excellent designer. I am amazed and very impressed at the level of his designs considering the short time he has been scroll sawing. It is a pleasure to work with someone so competent and talented. Although we don't agree on everything every single time, we usually come to a compromise which will be helpful to the company and our own interests. It is a very positive situation.
> 
> So why am I going on about all of this?
> 
> It seems that recently I have had a lot of people give me credit for doing everything. It makes me a bit uneasy. Although it used to be that I did everything, that is no longer the case. My partner feels most comfortable behind the scenes and I (as you realize) am most comfortable in the role that I have had for so many years with my company. I want others to be aware that it isn't just me that does all of the above things by myself. If my designs are better than ever, it is because I have the time to put into them because of the help and support I receive. I feel that the quality has been much higher than in the past because I can let go of the other aspects of the job for a bit and concentrate fully on the task at hand when drawing and producing a new design. There are still aspects that I do exclusively, but there are many times when I feel that things are covered and it makes things easier overall to concentrate and be creative. I suppose that is how a partnership should work.
> 
> As for today, I will be here at the computer for the day rewriting all the product descriptions for the new website. As I said, I took your advice and I am trying to include a rating to each pattern on the difficulty level. I have made it thorough 100 products so far and I hope I can finish the almost 400 products today. If I can achieve that then we are really close to finishing things up and being ready to publish. My partner already formatted the entire site and made things quite streamlined and easy to navigate. We hope that this will be a better experience for anyone coming to look for a certain type of pattern. We are also nearly finished with a brand new catalog that has been fully updated with over 50 new products. It is looking quite beautiful and I am very proud of it. It will be available for a free download on the site or I am going to print it and be able to send hard copies to customers who prefer it that way. It is all very exciting.
> 
> I have already set up the financial information and I believe everything is tied to the processor correctly, but I won't be able to test things in that respect until it is live. I am sure there may be a few corrections or typos that need fixing, as there is a large amount of information, but I believe for the most part things look pretty good. I also need to make the pattern packets up for the new products so they are ready when the site goes live. It is a busy but exciting week for sure!
> 
> So I am afraid that I don't have much exciting news for you all today. But I did want to take this opportunity to acknowledge and thank my partner for his part in making things so successful. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


I agree with you Bert. My own philosophy in business is that in owning a small company such as my own, it is important that the key people involved know how to do every aspect of the business. That doesn't mean that they have to do them every day, but they all need to have knowledge to do them in case of an emergency.

I am not generally one to allow others to do things without seeing for myself and learning how they are done. I believe I would be foolish if I didn't think in that manner. However, I realize that I am only one person and although I don't have an in depth knowledge of some of the aspects of the business (such as the HTML for the site) I do have a general idea of it and can certainly function if need be.

When I look at other globally successful designers such as Coco Chanel and Louis Comfort Tiffany, I see that they are the backbones of their companies, but indeed had to delegate tasks to others. This did not impair the essence of their designs, but allowed them to do what they did best while accepting the input from other talented people. This helped their companies grow and prosper and become the amazing influence they were and are.

As the demand increases, I will carefully try to meet it. That means being open to change and allowing others who I deem responsible enough to make decisions and take on important roles. I think that some designers don't want to let go of that control and that contributes to their becoming stagnant or failing. For myself, it feels good to have someone working with me in my corner and I am happy to give him all the credit he deserves and has earned. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I Couldn't Do This Alone*
> 
> There are so many different facets to having my own business as a designer. Drawing the pattern and making the prototype are just a small part of the process. Once those steps are completed, then there is the task of making the pattern packet. This includes photography and writing. It also includes laying out the pattern in a packet format. Then comes the marketing part. I need to decide whether it going to the magazine or directly to the wholesalers and for sale on my own site. If it is going to the magazine it needs to be packed up and shipped out and then forgotten for the next six months or so until it is published. If it is going directly to the suppliers and on my own site, I need to send the information to them and also update my own site. On top of that there is filling orders and maintaining correspondence and communication with not only the magazine and wholesaler, but also my customers. Then there is producing and maintaining an updated catalog as well as providing articles and tutorial that are of interest and can be offered on the site. All these things are happening on a daily basis and certainly fill my day.
> 
> I often receive comments as to how organized I am. After many years of doing this I found that the only way to make it work is to be somewhat organized. I am fortunate right now that I have a partner who assists me with some of these tasks, as well as introduces his own designs. Our styles are quite different and I think it brings another dimension to the company in general and is very positive. I believe that much of my recent success with my company is due to my partners' contribution. He has done the major backbone work on the site and is now in the process of compiling a completely updated catalog for fall which also will be presented in the next week. Both of these tasks are enormous and require a great deal of time and effort. As I see the progress on these two items alone, I know how very fortunate I am to have found such a person.
> 
> My own standards are quite high, as you may have realized, and it is very liberating to have someone working with me who constantly lives up to them and many times exceeds them. The more we work together, the more we see that things just fall into place as to the delegation of the day to day tasks. For many years I have worked alone and have had to do all these things for myself. I am humble enough to admit to you all that even though I did carry out what needed to be done, things weren't done with such polish and professionalism as they are being done right now. Many time I am asked "How can you do it all?" and I reply that I don't do it ALL. It is only with the help of my partner that I am able to do my work at the level it is.
> 
> Keith is also an excellent designer. I am amazed and very impressed at the level of his designs considering the short time he has been scroll sawing. It is a pleasure to work with someone so competent and talented. Although we don't agree on everything every single time, we usually come to a compromise which will be helpful to the company and our own interests. It is a very positive situation.
> 
> So why am I going on about all of this?
> 
> It seems that recently I have had a lot of people give me credit for doing everything. It makes me a bit uneasy. Although it used to be that I did everything, that is no longer the case. My partner feels most comfortable behind the scenes and I (as you realize) am most comfortable in the role that I have had for so many years with my company. I want others to be aware that it isn't just me that does all of the above things by myself. If my designs are better than ever, it is because I have the time to put into them because of the help and support I receive. I feel that the quality has been much higher than in the past because I can let go of the other aspects of the job for a bit and concentrate fully on the task at hand when drawing and producing a new design. There are still aspects that I do exclusively, but there are many times when I feel that things are covered and it makes things easier overall to concentrate and be creative. I suppose that is how a partnership should work.
> 
> As for today, I will be here at the computer for the day rewriting all the product descriptions for the new website. As I said, I took your advice and I am trying to include a rating to each pattern on the difficulty level. I have made it thorough 100 products so far and I hope I can finish the almost 400 products today. If I can achieve that then we are really close to finishing things up and being ready to publish. My partner already formatted the entire site and made things quite streamlined and easy to navigate. We hope that this will be a better experience for anyone coming to look for a certain type of pattern. We are also nearly finished with a brand new catalog that has been fully updated with over 50 new products. It is looking quite beautiful and I am very proud of it. It will be available for a free download on the site or I am going to print it and be able to send hard copies to customers who prefer it that way. It is all very exciting.
> 
> I have already set up the financial information and I believe everything is tied to the processor correctly, but I won't be able to test things in that respect until it is live. I am sure there may be a few corrections or typos that need fixing, as there is a large amount of information, but I believe for the most part things look pretty good. I also need to make the pattern packets up for the new products so they are ready when the site goes live. It is a busy but exciting week for sure!
> 
> So I am afraid that I don't have much exciting news for you all today. But I did want to take this opportunity to acknowledge and thank my partner for his part in making things so successful. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


well you both work hard and have worked hard to make all of this happen…and its refreshing to see…i always enjoy watching someone find success from there labors….so i applaud you both…grizzman….....how was the soup…......im going to do ribs this friday..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Every Day Isn't Exciting*

Today's post will be short, I expect. Unless I start to ramble. I don't believe I have much to say that is exciting or very interesting.

I spent yesterday buried under a blanket of HTML working on the web site. Dawn to dusk if you will. (In between I made a meat loaf - but that was just to take a break and get away for a bit.) I did reach my goal though of checking each of the nearly 400 products and checking and rewriting the descriptions. Somehow it doesn't sound like much, but it certainly took a great deal of time. My brain was hurting.

Upon finishing however, I found that more things need to be attended to prior to publishing the new site. It seems that some of the photographs are huge and the new software doesn't automatically downsize the images the same way the older software does. So I need to go in preview mode and click on every picture to make sure it is not massive on the screen and correct the ones that are. I discovered this when I was checking on my dolphin segmentation pin and it took all of my 22" monitor screen and then some. YIKES! Many of the products such as the candle trays have 3-4 photos with them. So that is a lot of checking.

I also stumbled across the fact that the links pages didn't translate properly when migrated from the other site. They came in as text, not links and if someone were to click on one, it would take them away from my site and to the link. The problem with that is that I don't want people to leave the site like that. I don't mind doing link exchanges, but in the old site they are programmed to open in a new window, leaving them on my site too so they can come back easily and hopefully stick around and shop. This way, once they click they are gone. Anyone with any marketing knowledge at all knows that this isn't good for me. It is like pushing them out the door just because they are curious.

In order to rectify this, I need to hand code each link in. There are probably about 50 of them. I also need to check them and make sure they are still valid. I came across an event listed from 2008. (whoops!) I guess you can tell how much time I had spent keeping up with that part of things. Some days it is so hard to do everything. I need to get in the habit of checking everything once a month or so.

Oh, in a perfect world . . . . .

So I have no entertaining stories or exciting new projects to share with you all today. It's going to be just me, Mozart and the cats typing HTML today. If I finish that, I need to make the packets for the last three candle trays so I can add them to the site too. It won't be one of my most thrilling days. But it will be productive.

That's OK. I like Mozart a lot anyway. 

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Every Day Isn't Exciting*
> 
> Today's post will be short, I expect. Unless I start to ramble. I don't believe I have much to say that is exciting or very interesting.
> 
> I spent yesterday buried under a blanket of HTML working on the web site. Dawn to dusk if you will. (In between I made a meat loaf - but that was just to take a break and get away for a bit.) I did reach my goal though of checking each of the nearly 400 products and checking and rewriting the descriptions. Somehow it doesn't sound like much, but it certainly took a great deal of time. My brain was hurting.
> 
> Upon finishing however, I found that more things need to be attended to prior to publishing the new site. It seems that some of the photographs are huge and the new software doesn't automatically downsize the images the same way the older software does. So I need to go in preview mode and click on every picture to make sure it is not massive on the screen and correct the ones that are. I discovered this when I was checking on my dolphin segmentation pin and it took all of my 22" monitor screen and then some. YIKES! Many of the products such as the candle trays have 3-4 photos with them. So that is a lot of checking.
> 
> I also stumbled across the fact that the links pages didn't translate properly when migrated from the other site. They came in as text, not links and if someone were to click on one, it would take them away from my site and to the link. The problem with that is that I don't want people to leave the site like that. I don't mind doing link exchanges, but in the old site they are programmed to open in a new window, leaving them on my site too so they can come back easily and hopefully stick around and shop. This way, once they click they are gone. Anyone with any marketing knowledge at all knows that this isn't good for me. It is like pushing them out the door just because they are curious.
> 
> In order to rectify this, I need to hand code each link in. There are probably about 50 of them. I also need to check them and make sure they are still valid. I came across an event listed from 2008. (whoops!) I guess you can tell how much time I had spent keeping up with that part of things. Some days it is so hard to do everything. I need to get in the habit of checking everything once a month or so.
> 
> Oh, in a perfect world . . . . .
> 
> So I have no entertaining stories or exciting new projects to share with you all today. It's going to be just me, Mozart and the cats typing HTML today. If I finish that, I need to make the packets for the last three candle trays so I can add them to the site too. It won't be one of my most thrilling days. But it will be productive.
> 
> That's OK. I like Mozart a lot anyway.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


I gotta hand it to ya Scroller….. I don't know how ya do it…my brain woulda exploded by now! lol .. yer just good. never forget to kick back and do just that.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Every Day Isn't Exciting*
> 
> Today's post will be short, I expect. Unless I start to ramble. I don't believe I have much to say that is exciting or very interesting.
> 
> I spent yesterday buried under a blanket of HTML working on the web site. Dawn to dusk if you will. (In between I made a meat loaf - but that was just to take a break and get away for a bit.) I did reach my goal though of checking each of the nearly 400 products and checking and rewriting the descriptions. Somehow it doesn't sound like much, but it certainly took a great deal of time. My brain was hurting.
> 
> Upon finishing however, I found that more things need to be attended to prior to publishing the new site. It seems that some of the photographs are huge and the new software doesn't automatically downsize the images the same way the older software does. So I need to go in preview mode and click on every picture to make sure it is not massive on the screen and correct the ones that are. I discovered this when I was checking on my dolphin segmentation pin and it took all of my 22" monitor screen and then some. YIKES! Many of the products such as the candle trays have 3-4 photos with them. So that is a lot of checking.
> 
> I also stumbled across the fact that the links pages didn't translate properly when migrated from the other site. They came in as text, not links and if someone were to click on one, it would take them away from my site and to the link. The problem with that is that I don't want people to leave the site like that. I don't mind doing link exchanges, but in the old site they are programmed to open in a new window, leaving them on my site too so they can come back easily and hopefully stick around and shop. This way, once they click they are gone. Anyone with any marketing knowledge at all knows that this isn't good for me. It is like pushing them out the door just because they are curious.
> 
> In order to rectify this, I need to hand code each link in. There are probably about 50 of them. I also need to check them and make sure they are still valid. I came across an event listed from 2008. (whoops!) I guess you can tell how much time I had spent keeping up with that part of things. Some days it is so hard to do everything. I need to get in the habit of checking everything once a month or so.
> 
> Oh, in a perfect world . . . . .
> 
> So I have no entertaining stories or exciting new projects to share with you all today. It's going to be just me, Mozart and the cats typing HTML today. If I finish that, I need to make the packets for the last three candle trays so I can add them to the site too. It won't be one of my most thrilling days. But it will be productive.
> 
> That's OK. I like Mozart a lot anyway.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Sheila,

Just a suggestion - instead of having to check all the images from your website, just go into the directory where your images are and resize them - there is software out there that can automatically do this in "batch mode" as well.

Good luck with everything!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Every Day Isn't Exciting*
> 
> Today's post will be short, I expect. Unless I start to ramble. I don't believe I have much to say that is exciting or very interesting.
> 
> I spent yesterday buried under a blanket of HTML working on the web site. Dawn to dusk if you will. (In between I made a meat loaf - but that was just to take a break and get away for a bit.) I did reach my goal though of checking each of the nearly 400 products and checking and rewriting the descriptions. Somehow it doesn't sound like much, but it certainly took a great deal of time. My brain was hurting.
> 
> Upon finishing however, I found that more things need to be attended to prior to publishing the new site. It seems that some of the photographs are huge and the new software doesn't automatically downsize the images the same way the older software does. So I need to go in preview mode and click on every picture to make sure it is not massive on the screen and correct the ones that are. I discovered this when I was checking on my dolphin segmentation pin and it took all of my 22" monitor screen and then some. YIKES! Many of the products such as the candle trays have 3-4 photos with them. So that is a lot of checking.
> 
> I also stumbled across the fact that the links pages didn't translate properly when migrated from the other site. They came in as text, not links and if someone were to click on one, it would take them away from my site and to the link. The problem with that is that I don't want people to leave the site like that. I don't mind doing link exchanges, but in the old site they are programmed to open in a new window, leaving them on my site too so they can come back easily and hopefully stick around and shop. This way, once they click they are gone. Anyone with any marketing knowledge at all knows that this isn't good for me. It is like pushing them out the door just because they are curious.
> 
> In order to rectify this, I need to hand code each link in. There are probably about 50 of them. I also need to check them and make sure they are still valid. I came across an event listed from 2008. (whoops!) I guess you can tell how much time I had spent keeping up with that part of things. Some days it is so hard to do everything. I need to get in the habit of checking everything once a month or so.
> 
> Oh, in a perfect world . . . . .
> 
> So I have no entertaining stories or exciting new projects to share with you all today. It's going to be just me, Mozart and the cats typing HTML today. If I finish that, I need to make the packets for the last three candle trays so I can add them to the site too. It won't be one of my most thrilling days. But it will be productive.
> 
> That's OK. I like Mozart a lot anyway.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Thanks, Bob! I will look into that.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Every Day Isn't Exciting*
> 
> Today's post will be short, I expect. Unless I start to ramble. I don't believe I have much to say that is exciting or very interesting.
> 
> I spent yesterday buried under a blanket of HTML working on the web site. Dawn to dusk if you will. (In between I made a meat loaf - but that was just to take a break and get away for a bit.) I did reach my goal though of checking each of the nearly 400 products and checking and rewriting the descriptions. Somehow it doesn't sound like much, but it certainly took a great deal of time. My brain was hurting.
> 
> Upon finishing however, I found that more things need to be attended to prior to publishing the new site. It seems that some of the photographs are huge and the new software doesn't automatically downsize the images the same way the older software does. So I need to go in preview mode and click on every picture to make sure it is not massive on the screen and correct the ones that are. I discovered this when I was checking on my dolphin segmentation pin and it took all of my 22" monitor screen and then some. YIKES! Many of the products such as the candle trays have 3-4 photos with them. So that is a lot of checking.
> 
> I also stumbled across the fact that the links pages didn't translate properly when migrated from the other site. They came in as text, not links and if someone were to click on one, it would take them away from my site and to the link. The problem with that is that I don't want people to leave the site like that. I don't mind doing link exchanges, but in the old site they are programmed to open in a new window, leaving them on my site too so they can come back easily and hopefully stick around and shop. This way, once they click they are gone. Anyone with any marketing knowledge at all knows that this isn't good for me. It is like pushing them out the door just because they are curious.
> 
> In order to rectify this, I need to hand code each link in. There are probably about 50 of them. I also need to check them and make sure they are still valid. I came across an event listed from 2008. (whoops!) I guess you can tell how much time I had spent keeping up with that part of things. Some days it is so hard to do everything. I need to get in the habit of checking everything once a month or so.
> 
> Oh, in a perfect world . . . . .
> 
> So I have no entertaining stories or exciting new projects to share with you all today. It's going to be just me, Mozart and the cats typing HTML today. If I finish that, I need to make the packets for the last three candle trays so I can add them to the site too. It won't be one of my most thrilling days. But it will be productive.
> 
> That's OK. I like Mozart a lot anyway.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Bad days are there to make good days feel even better by comparison.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Every Day Isn't Exciting*
> 
> Today's post will be short, I expect. Unless I start to ramble. I don't believe I have much to say that is exciting or very interesting.
> 
> I spent yesterday buried under a blanket of HTML working on the web site. Dawn to dusk if you will. (In between I made a meat loaf - but that was just to take a break and get away for a bit.) I did reach my goal though of checking each of the nearly 400 products and checking and rewriting the descriptions. Somehow it doesn't sound like much, but it certainly took a great deal of time. My brain was hurting.
> 
> Upon finishing however, I found that more things need to be attended to prior to publishing the new site. It seems that some of the photographs are huge and the new software doesn't automatically downsize the images the same way the older software does. So I need to go in preview mode and click on every picture to make sure it is not massive on the screen and correct the ones that are. I discovered this when I was checking on my dolphin segmentation pin and it took all of my 22" monitor screen and then some. YIKES! Many of the products such as the candle trays have 3-4 photos with them. So that is a lot of checking.
> 
> I also stumbled across the fact that the links pages didn't translate properly when migrated from the other site. They came in as text, not links and if someone were to click on one, it would take them away from my site and to the link. The problem with that is that I don't want people to leave the site like that. I don't mind doing link exchanges, but in the old site they are programmed to open in a new window, leaving them on my site too so they can come back easily and hopefully stick around and shop. This way, once they click they are gone. Anyone with any marketing knowledge at all knows that this isn't good for me. It is like pushing them out the door just because they are curious.
> 
> In order to rectify this, I need to hand code each link in. There are probably about 50 of them. I also need to check them and make sure they are still valid. I came across an event listed from 2008. (whoops!) I guess you can tell how much time I had spent keeping up with that part of things. Some days it is so hard to do everything. I need to get in the habit of checking everything once a month or so.
> 
> Oh, in a perfect world . . . . .
> 
> So I have no entertaining stories or exciting new projects to share with you all today. It's going to be just me, Mozart and the cats typing HTML today. If I finish that, I need to make the packets for the last three candle trays so I can add them to the site too. It won't be one of my most thrilling days. But it will be productive.
> 
> That's OK. I like Mozart a lot anyway.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Sheila,

I would HIGHLY recommend Firehand Ember for your graphics work - you can quickly do batch work as well!

http://www.tucows.com/preview/385855

I use this for all my web page work as well as any other graphics I post or email. Once you get used to it, I find it's the fastest manipulator out there!

Good luck with the new web page!!!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taming the Programming Beast*

Yesterday is the type of day which should reinforce what I have been preaching all along - we follow where we focus. For those of you who are regular readers, you know that the past couple of days have had me doing what I wouldn't call my favorite aspect of the job - programming and data entry. Setting up the new site can be a tedious and daunting task for someone like me. I know enough to get by, but we all know how dangerous that can be.

I had set the entire day aside to finish up on some issues regarding setting up the site. My surroundings were clean and neat. I had nice background music picked out and a fresh pot of coffee. I was determined to make things as pleasant as I possibly could. And I am happy to report that things went surprisingly well. I actually almost had fun with it!

A couple of days ago I stressed the importance I felt of knowing how to do everything regarding my business. With a sole proprietorship, that is pretty much a given. However, now that I have a partner to help, there are some tasks that he excels in and others that I do. We kid each other and say that I am the "PR" girl and he is the "IT" guy because I do most of the customer contact stuff and he does most of the computer stuff. However, it doesn't mean that I don't want to know how to do it or what is going on. If I want to make a change or add a product, I want to be able to do it myself without having to wait and ask someone else to do it for me. I have been like that all of my life and that is probably why I have learned to do many things from laying ceramic tile to painting and drywall to installing a wood floor. Believe me, I am not expert at any of these tasks, but I do have a general knowledge and know at least the basics and make decent decisions regarding those things.

The new site software was quite intimidating to me because everything was so different. Like most of us, I am not very comfortable with change. I did realize that the change would be for the better though and now that I am almost finished with the set up, I am very happy and excited about it.

Yesterday was the first day I really got my hands into the meat and potatoes of the new site. I had worked on the order form which was a one time deal and also the basic product descriptions which were pretty much data entry work but I didn't really work with or understand the dynamics or layout of the site. Yesterday was my first opportunity to do so on my own and I found it surprisingly enjoyable.

I worked on the Links page as I said I needed to, and once I got into the swing of things, they went quite smooth. I got through the entire list and I finished everything by noon, which was a great surprise. I then added in the new candle tray products and really felt an understand of the structure of the site and how everything was set up. I don't know of the word 'relief' is the proper one to use, but I certainly felt a lot more comfortable working on the program and my fear of the new software turned into pleasure as it was quite easy to enter and categorize each product. I felt as if I had tamed the beast!

I worked a bit on my photograph files and got them into order. I am going to look into the software that was recommended to me for batch adjustments for the future, but these problems that I had were only spattered here and there and I think I pretty much fixed them.

I also needed to make a couple of additional adjustments on the order form, as some of the fields were incorrectly labeled and didn't make it over correctly in the migration. For example, when it asked your phone number it only offered a drop down menu of all the states from the US and Provinces from Canada. It was obviously wrong and not difficult to fix. I was able to streamline the ordering process a bit from the one I have presently and that made me feel pretty good too.

So all in all it worked out much better than I had anticipated. I had some errands to do in Yarmouth and spent the later afternoon and evening there and it was good to be out for a bit knowing that my major work for the day was finished and I had reached the goals I set for myself. Even though it rained, the sun was shining in my own little world.

So today it is time to do a final check and polish and perhaps by this evening I will be able to hit the "publish" button and go live. I also need to switch the domain name, which will take 24-48 hours so the new site won't be visible to the general public until their servers catch up. It may be a couple of days for some. But that will give me a chance to really see how things work, as some features aren't able to be effective until the site is live. Hopefully all the kinks will be worked out before the majority of people see things.

I am sure there will be small errors here and there, as it is just too much information for me to believe that everything is perfect, but I believe that for the most part it is good to go. It will begin a new era in the business and will definitely be a positive accomplishment.

I am quite excited about the possibilities!

Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Programming Beast*
> 
> Yesterday is the type of day which should reinforce what I have been preaching all along - we follow where we focus. For those of you who are regular readers, you know that the past couple of days have had me doing what I wouldn't call my favorite aspect of the job - programming and data entry. Setting up the new site can be a tedious and daunting task for someone like me. I know enough to get by, but we all know how dangerous that can be.
> 
> I had set the entire day aside to finish up on some issues regarding setting up the site. My surroundings were clean and neat. I had nice background music picked out and a fresh pot of coffee. I was determined to make things as pleasant as I possibly could. And I am happy to report that things went surprisingly well. I actually almost had fun with it!
> 
> A couple of days ago I stressed the importance I felt of knowing how to do everything regarding my business. With a sole proprietorship, that is pretty much a given. However, now that I have a partner to help, there are some tasks that he excels in and others that I do. We kid each other and say that I am the "PR" girl and he is the "IT" guy because I do most of the customer contact stuff and he does most of the computer stuff. However, it doesn't mean that I don't want to know how to do it or what is going on. If I want to make a change or add a product, I want to be able to do it myself without having to wait and ask someone else to do it for me. I have been like that all of my life and that is probably why I have learned to do many things from laying ceramic tile to painting and drywall to installing a wood floor. Believe me, I am not expert at any of these tasks, but I do have a general knowledge and know at least the basics and make decent decisions regarding those things.
> 
> The new site software was quite intimidating to me because everything was so different. Like most of us, I am not very comfortable with change. I did realize that the change would be for the better though and now that I am almost finished with the set up, I am very happy and excited about it.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I really got my hands into the meat and potatoes of the new site. I had worked on the order form which was a one time deal and also the basic product descriptions which were pretty much data entry work but I didn't really work with or understand the dynamics or layout of the site. Yesterday was my first opportunity to do so on my own and I found it surprisingly enjoyable.
> 
> I worked on the Links page as I said I needed to, and once I got into the swing of things, they went quite smooth. I got through the entire list and I finished everything by noon, which was a great surprise. I then added in the new candle tray products and really felt an understand of the structure of the site and how everything was set up. I don't know of the word 'relief' is the proper one to use, but I certainly felt a lot more comfortable working on the program and my fear of the new software turned into pleasure as it was quite easy to enter and categorize each product. I felt as if I had tamed the beast!
> 
> I worked a bit on my photograph files and got them into order. I am going to look into the software that was recommended to me for batch adjustments for the future, but these problems that I had were only spattered here and there and I think I pretty much fixed them.
> 
> I also needed to make a couple of additional adjustments on the order form, as some of the fields were incorrectly labeled and didn't make it over correctly in the migration. For example, when it asked your phone number it only offered a drop down menu of all the states from the US and Provinces from Canada. It was obviously wrong and not difficult to fix. I was able to streamline the ordering process a bit from the one I have presently and that made me feel pretty good too.
> 
> So all in all it worked out much better than I had anticipated. I had some errands to do in Yarmouth and spent the later afternoon and evening there and it was good to be out for a bit knowing that my major work for the day was finished and I had reached the goals I set for myself. Even though it rained, the sun was shining in my own little world.
> 
> So today it is time to do a final check and polish and perhaps by this evening I will be able to hit the "publish" button and go live. I also need to switch the domain name, which will take 24-48 hours so the new site won't be visible to the general public until their servers catch up. It may be a couple of days for some. But that will give me a chance to really see how things work, as some features aren't able to be effective until the site is live. Hopefully all the kinks will be worked out before the majority of people see things.
> 
> I am sure there will be small errors here and there, as it is just too much information for me to believe that everything is perfect, but I believe that for the most part it is good to go. It will begin a new era in the business and will definitely be a positive accomplishment.
> 
> I am quite excited about the possibilities!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all.


Hey there Tom! I hope you have a WONDERFUL day!!! I am happy already! 

Sheila


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Programming Beast*
> 
> Yesterday is the type of day which should reinforce what I have been preaching all along - we follow where we focus. For those of you who are regular readers, you know that the past couple of days have had me doing what I wouldn't call my favorite aspect of the job - programming and data entry. Setting up the new site can be a tedious and daunting task for someone like me. I know enough to get by, but we all know how dangerous that can be.
> 
> I had set the entire day aside to finish up on some issues regarding setting up the site. My surroundings were clean and neat. I had nice background music picked out and a fresh pot of coffee. I was determined to make things as pleasant as I possibly could. And I am happy to report that things went surprisingly well. I actually almost had fun with it!
> 
> A couple of days ago I stressed the importance I felt of knowing how to do everything regarding my business. With a sole proprietorship, that is pretty much a given. However, now that I have a partner to help, there are some tasks that he excels in and others that I do. We kid each other and say that I am the "PR" girl and he is the "IT" guy because I do most of the customer contact stuff and he does most of the computer stuff. However, it doesn't mean that I don't want to know how to do it or what is going on. If I want to make a change or add a product, I want to be able to do it myself without having to wait and ask someone else to do it for me. I have been like that all of my life and that is probably why I have learned to do many things from laying ceramic tile to painting and drywall to installing a wood floor. Believe me, I am not expert at any of these tasks, but I do have a general knowledge and know at least the basics and make decent decisions regarding those things.
> 
> The new site software was quite intimidating to me because everything was so different. Like most of us, I am not very comfortable with change. I did realize that the change would be for the better though and now that I am almost finished with the set up, I am very happy and excited about it.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I really got my hands into the meat and potatoes of the new site. I had worked on the order form which was a one time deal and also the basic product descriptions which were pretty much data entry work but I didn't really work with or understand the dynamics or layout of the site. Yesterday was my first opportunity to do so on my own and I found it surprisingly enjoyable.
> 
> I worked on the Links page as I said I needed to, and once I got into the swing of things, they went quite smooth. I got through the entire list and I finished everything by noon, which was a great surprise. I then added in the new candle tray products and really felt an understand of the structure of the site and how everything was set up. I don't know of the word 'relief' is the proper one to use, but I certainly felt a lot more comfortable working on the program and my fear of the new software turned into pleasure as it was quite easy to enter and categorize each product. I felt as if I had tamed the beast!
> 
> I worked a bit on my photograph files and got them into order. I am going to look into the software that was recommended to me for batch adjustments for the future, but these problems that I had were only spattered here and there and I think I pretty much fixed them.
> 
> I also needed to make a couple of additional adjustments on the order form, as some of the fields were incorrectly labeled and didn't make it over correctly in the migration. For example, when it asked your phone number it only offered a drop down menu of all the states from the US and Provinces from Canada. It was obviously wrong and not difficult to fix. I was able to streamline the ordering process a bit from the one I have presently and that made me feel pretty good too.
> 
> So all in all it worked out much better than I had anticipated. I had some errands to do in Yarmouth and spent the later afternoon and evening there and it was good to be out for a bit knowing that my major work for the day was finished and I had reached the goals I set for myself. Even though it rained, the sun was shining in my own little world.
> 
> So today it is time to do a final check and polish and perhaps by this evening I will be able to hit the "publish" button and go live. I also need to switch the domain name, which will take 24-48 hours so the new site won't be visible to the general public until their servers catch up. It may be a couple of days for some. But that will give me a chance to really see how things work, as some features aren't able to be effective until the site is live. Hopefully all the kinks will be worked out before the majority of people see things.
> 
> I am sure there will be small errors here and there, as it is just too much information for me to believe that everything is perfect, but I believe that for the most part it is good to go. It will begin a new era in the business and will definitely be a positive accomplishment.
> 
> I am quite excited about the possibilities!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all.


Shelia, It has become all to apparent to me by reading your blog that you suceed because of your positive outlook and good disposition about life in general.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Programming Beast*
> 
> Yesterday is the type of day which should reinforce what I have been preaching all along - we follow where we focus. For those of you who are regular readers, you know that the past couple of days have had me doing what I wouldn't call my favorite aspect of the job - programming and data entry. Setting up the new site can be a tedious and daunting task for someone like me. I know enough to get by, but we all know how dangerous that can be.
> 
> I had set the entire day aside to finish up on some issues regarding setting up the site. My surroundings were clean and neat. I had nice background music picked out and a fresh pot of coffee. I was determined to make things as pleasant as I possibly could. And I am happy to report that things went surprisingly well. I actually almost had fun with it!
> 
> A couple of days ago I stressed the importance I felt of knowing how to do everything regarding my business. With a sole proprietorship, that is pretty much a given. However, now that I have a partner to help, there are some tasks that he excels in and others that I do. We kid each other and say that I am the "PR" girl and he is the "IT" guy because I do most of the customer contact stuff and he does most of the computer stuff. However, it doesn't mean that I don't want to know how to do it or what is going on. If I want to make a change or add a product, I want to be able to do it myself without having to wait and ask someone else to do it for me. I have been like that all of my life and that is probably why I have learned to do many things from laying ceramic tile to painting and drywall to installing a wood floor. Believe me, I am not expert at any of these tasks, but I do have a general knowledge and know at least the basics and make decent decisions regarding those things.
> 
> The new site software was quite intimidating to me because everything was so different. Like most of us, I am not very comfortable with change. I did realize that the change would be for the better though and now that I am almost finished with the set up, I am very happy and excited about it.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I really got my hands into the meat and potatoes of the new site. I had worked on the order form which was a one time deal and also the basic product descriptions which were pretty much data entry work but I didn't really work with or understand the dynamics or layout of the site. Yesterday was my first opportunity to do so on my own and I found it surprisingly enjoyable.
> 
> I worked on the Links page as I said I needed to, and once I got into the swing of things, they went quite smooth. I got through the entire list and I finished everything by noon, which was a great surprise. I then added in the new candle tray products and really felt an understand of the structure of the site and how everything was set up. I don't know of the word 'relief' is the proper one to use, but I certainly felt a lot more comfortable working on the program and my fear of the new software turned into pleasure as it was quite easy to enter and categorize each product. I felt as if I had tamed the beast!
> 
> I worked a bit on my photograph files and got them into order. I am going to look into the software that was recommended to me for batch adjustments for the future, but these problems that I had were only spattered here and there and I think I pretty much fixed them.
> 
> I also needed to make a couple of additional adjustments on the order form, as some of the fields were incorrectly labeled and didn't make it over correctly in the migration. For example, when it asked your phone number it only offered a drop down menu of all the states from the US and Provinces from Canada. It was obviously wrong and not difficult to fix. I was able to streamline the ordering process a bit from the one I have presently and that made me feel pretty good too.
> 
> So all in all it worked out much better than I had anticipated. I had some errands to do in Yarmouth and spent the later afternoon and evening there and it was good to be out for a bit knowing that my major work for the day was finished and I had reached the goals I set for myself. Even though it rained, the sun was shining in my own little world.
> 
> So today it is time to do a final check and polish and perhaps by this evening I will be able to hit the "publish" button and go live. I also need to switch the domain name, which will take 24-48 hours so the new site won't be visible to the general public until their servers catch up. It may be a couple of days for some. But that will give me a chance to really see how things work, as some features aren't able to be effective until the site is live. Hopefully all the kinks will be worked out before the majority of people see things.
> 
> I am sure there will be small errors here and there, as it is just too much information for me to believe that everything is perfect, but I believe that for the most part it is good to go. It will begin a new era in the business and will definitely be a positive accomplishment.
> 
> I am quite excited about the possibilities!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all.


This is the best day getting the reward of your effort Sheila. One can get satisfied when the result is gratifying. Congratulations!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Programming Beast*
> 
> Yesterday is the type of day which should reinforce what I have been preaching all along - we follow where we focus. For those of you who are regular readers, you know that the past couple of days have had me doing what I wouldn't call my favorite aspect of the job - programming and data entry. Setting up the new site can be a tedious and daunting task for someone like me. I know enough to get by, but we all know how dangerous that can be.
> 
> I had set the entire day aside to finish up on some issues regarding setting up the site. My surroundings were clean and neat. I had nice background music picked out and a fresh pot of coffee. I was determined to make things as pleasant as I possibly could. And I am happy to report that things went surprisingly well. I actually almost had fun with it!
> 
> A couple of days ago I stressed the importance I felt of knowing how to do everything regarding my business. With a sole proprietorship, that is pretty much a given. However, now that I have a partner to help, there are some tasks that he excels in and others that I do. We kid each other and say that I am the "PR" girl and he is the "IT" guy because I do most of the customer contact stuff and he does most of the computer stuff. However, it doesn't mean that I don't want to know how to do it or what is going on. If I want to make a change or add a product, I want to be able to do it myself without having to wait and ask someone else to do it for me. I have been like that all of my life and that is probably why I have learned to do many things from laying ceramic tile to painting and drywall to installing a wood floor. Believe me, I am not expert at any of these tasks, but I do have a general knowledge and know at least the basics and make decent decisions regarding those things.
> 
> The new site software was quite intimidating to me because everything was so different. Like most of us, I am not very comfortable with change. I did realize that the change would be for the better though and now that I am almost finished with the set up, I am very happy and excited about it.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I really got my hands into the meat and potatoes of the new site. I had worked on the order form which was a one time deal and also the basic product descriptions which were pretty much data entry work but I didn't really work with or understand the dynamics or layout of the site. Yesterday was my first opportunity to do so on my own and I found it surprisingly enjoyable.
> 
> I worked on the Links page as I said I needed to, and once I got into the swing of things, they went quite smooth. I got through the entire list and I finished everything by noon, which was a great surprise. I then added in the new candle tray products and really felt an understand of the structure of the site and how everything was set up. I don't know of the word 'relief' is the proper one to use, but I certainly felt a lot more comfortable working on the program and my fear of the new software turned into pleasure as it was quite easy to enter and categorize each product. I felt as if I had tamed the beast!
> 
> I worked a bit on my photograph files and got them into order. I am going to look into the software that was recommended to me for batch adjustments for the future, but these problems that I had were only spattered here and there and I think I pretty much fixed them.
> 
> I also needed to make a couple of additional adjustments on the order form, as some of the fields were incorrectly labeled and didn't make it over correctly in the migration. For example, when it asked your phone number it only offered a drop down menu of all the states from the US and Provinces from Canada. It was obviously wrong and not difficult to fix. I was able to streamline the ordering process a bit from the one I have presently and that made me feel pretty good too.
> 
> So all in all it worked out much better than I had anticipated. I had some errands to do in Yarmouth and spent the later afternoon and evening there and it was good to be out for a bit knowing that my major work for the day was finished and I had reached the goals I set for myself. Even though it rained, the sun was shining in my own little world.
> 
> So today it is time to do a final check and polish and perhaps by this evening I will be able to hit the "publish" button and go live. I also need to switch the domain name, which will take 24-48 hours so the new site won't be visible to the general public until their servers catch up. It may be a couple of days for some. But that will give me a chance to really see how things work, as some features aren't able to be effective until the site is live. Hopefully all the kinks will be worked out before the majority of people see things.
> 
> I am sure there will be small errors here and there, as it is just too much information for me to believe that everything is perfect, but I believe that for the most part it is good to go. It will begin a new era in the business and will definitely be a positive accomplishment.
> 
> I am quite excited about the possibilities!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all.


well you certainly have worked hard on this…what a great learning experience…you will be more prepared to deal with any problems that come and will be more effective next time to have to do any major over hauls..well i give you congrats for doing a wonderful job..i have not seen the new site yet, but i know you well enough to know you do a wonderful job at whatever you tackle….i cant wait to see it….have a great day and remember you have a plate set at my table…....be there or be square…lol…grizzman


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Taming the Programming Beast*
> 
> Yesterday is the type of day which should reinforce what I have been preaching all along - we follow where we focus. For those of you who are regular readers, you know that the past couple of days have had me doing what I wouldn't call my favorite aspect of the job - programming and data entry. Setting up the new site can be a tedious and daunting task for someone like me. I know enough to get by, but we all know how dangerous that can be.
> 
> I had set the entire day aside to finish up on some issues regarding setting up the site. My surroundings were clean and neat. I had nice background music picked out and a fresh pot of coffee. I was determined to make things as pleasant as I possibly could. And I am happy to report that things went surprisingly well. I actually almost had fun with it!
> 
> A couple of days ago I stressed the importance I felt of knowing how to do everything regarding my business. With a sole proprietorship, that is pretty much a given. However, now that I have a partner to help, there are some tasks that he excels in and others that I do. We kid each other and say that I am the "PR" girl and he is the "IT" guy because I do most of the customer contact stuff and he does most of the computer stuff. However, it doesn't mean that I don't want to know how to do it or what is going on. If I want to make a change or add a product, I want to be able to do it myself without having to wait and ask someone else to do it for me. I have been like that all of my life and that is probably why I have learned to do many things from laying ceramic tile to painting and drywall to installing a wood floor. Believe me, I am not expert at any of these tasks, but I do have a general knowledge and know at least the basics and make decent decisions regarding those things.
> 
> The new site software was quite intimidating to me because everything was so different. Like most of us, I am not very comfortable with change. I did realize that the change would be for the better though and now that I am almost finished with the set up, I am very happy and excited about it.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day I really got my hands into the meat and potatoes of the new site. I had worked on the order form which was a one time deal and also the basic product descriptions which were pretty much data entry work but I didn't really work with or understand the dynamics or layout of the site. Yesterday was my first opportunity to do so on my own and I found it surprisingly enjoyable.
> 
> I worked on the Links page as I said I needed to, and once I got into the swing of things, they went quite smooth. I got through the entire list and I finished everything by noon, which was a great surprise. I then added in the new candle tray products and really felt an understand of the structure of the site and how everything was set up. I don't know of the word 'relief' is the proper one to use, but I certainly felt a lot more comfortable working on the program and my fear of the new software turned into pleasure as it was quite easy to enter and categorize each product. I felt as if I had tamed the beast!
> 
> I worked a bit on my photograph files and got them into order. I am going to look into the software that was recommended to me for batch adjustments for the future, but these problems that I had were only spattered here and there and I think I pretty much fixed them.
> 
> I also needed to make a couple of additional adjustments on the order form, as some of the fields were incorrectly labeled and didn't make it over correctly in the migration. For example, when it asked your phone number it only offered a drop down menu of all the states from the US and Provinces from Canada. It was obviously wrong and not difficult to fix. I was able to streamline the ordering process a bit from the one I have presently and that made me feel pretty good too.
> 
> So all in all it worked out much better than I had anticipated. I had some errands to do in Yarmouth and spent the later afternoon and evening there and it was good to be out for a bit knowing that my major work for the day was finished and I had reached the goals I set for myself. Even though it rained, the sun was shining in my own little world.
> 
> So today it is time to do a final check and polish and perhaps by this evening I will be able to hit the "publish" button and go live. I also need to switch the domain name, which will take 24-48 hours so the new site won't be visible to the general public until their servers catch up. It may be a couple of days for some. But that will give me a chance to really see how things work, as some features aren't able to be effective until the site is live. Hopefully all the kinks will be worked out before the majority of people see things.
> 
> I am sure there will be small errors here and there, as it is just too much information for me to believe that everything is perfect, but I believe that for the most part it is good to go. It will begin a new era in the business and will definitely be a positive accomplishment.
> 
> I am quite excited about the possibilities!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all.


sounds like you are only a copple of days from launching the rocket Sheila 
well done sofare
have a great wekend
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*

Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.

Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.

Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!

I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!

Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .

It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.

So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.

So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.

With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.

I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.

If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.

It is certainly a great day for me!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on!  Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Sheila,

The new site looks GREAT! I don't know if it's the color scheme or a new layout, but it seems to be a lot more clear and easier to navigate than your previous one.

I think I'm going to "have a go" with one of your baskets - very cool.

Congrats!

-bob


----------



## dlmckirdy

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Holy cow! You've been busy! I hadn't realized how many items you had, nor the detail in some of the designs - some of them look as though they would need a laser to cut them.

By the way, the site looks good. I was momentarily confused by the blank window when I clicked the word next to a black arrow and saw nothing, then I scrolled down to the bottom of the page and saw the instruction to click the black arrow. Maybe you could link the word button to the arrow button (make it one) so that it will automatically open to the next level.

Keep up the good work. I enjoy reading your blogs, and may one day get interested in scroll sawing (I did some as a kid, in the Boy Scouts on one of those old "buzz box" scroll saws - too noisy, and it vibrated till my hands were numb)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Thanks to you guys.

Doug - I am wondering about those instructions to tell you to click the arrow because on my screen they show right at the top under the heading of the blank page. The way the tree is linked up, it is impossible to put a link there. But I will look into it. I appreciate your telling me, as this is the kind of stuff that I need to know.

I really appreciate the feedback. 

Sheila


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Very impressive site! You are truely blessed with your God given talent. Your designs are outstanding and a notch above the rest. I wish you all the best in your sales. After seeing this I might have to take up scroll sawing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## CoolDavion

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Sheila,

I would agree that the category pages (such as wildlife plaques) need something other then the instruction on them. Can you link to the sub categories on that page?


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity.  I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


a wonderful day has arrived…so much hard work and its all paid off in the click of the mouse…so happy for you and as i search through the site i am impressed with its new design and features…its a dandy site…all your work available and now its sit back and watch the money roll in…lol…wish it was so simple….and i hope it does..i hope you see financial success for so much hard work….have a wonderful day and enjoy the happiness from today….grizz


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Great site Sheila. You'll do well. Your work is very impressive. Keep on scrollin


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


first congrat´s with lounching seems to be airborne very well from what I read in the comments 
not even NASA cuold have done that with so few small isues still have to be corrected 

second : now you learned it ..LOL..either you put a sticker beside the news saying "coming soon" 
or you better bee totely ready with everything when you post a new pattern

but using the coming soon can bee a good teaser way of lething people know you work for them
and something they can put in there wish list at home 

take care
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


YOU NEW WEBSITE LOOKS FANATASTIC! It makes me want to go out and buy a scrollsaw! I love your holiday candleholders. Beautiful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Thank you to you all! So far so good!

As far as the window when you click on the parent category, the only way I can add anything in there would be to put another tree view. It is just the way things are set up. It would be redundant I think to do so with the tree view already on the side bar. There is no easy way to put the links in the box because those pages are indexed differently.

What I am going to do is make the print a bit larger so people can see it better.

Any I hope you ALL want to do scroll sawing!!  That really makes me feel great when you say that!

And Dennis - Yes, I did learn. The patterns are all done and everything is ready. I already have a couple of orders go out! It is hard to believe that it is really working so well.

You guys and girls are great!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


You said honestly…. put some videos on it that will amaze more specially the functionalities.. I mean there will be a big difference if the candle light is blinking or changing hues while the tray is also changing color as it blends with the light.

I just realized how much it is worth for your effort and overtime. You have really made a website that is nearly speaks who you are. The effort is well rewarded. Excellent. Fast. Informative description and many other uplifting comments.

You need to celebrate and enjoy the upcoming responses of your clients.

God bless and cheers,


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Shelia,

Your new site looks great. I know you will find the upgrade / update was well worth all the effort.

Your designs are outstanding. I don't have a scrollsaw and don't know if I'd have the patience and skill necessary to do that caliber work but you sure make it tempting.

Good luck with your new site.

And remember…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Looks great. I too was surprised at how many patterns you have on there!! the only thing I could see to improve would be the drop down menus dropping when you click wildlife instead of a note to click the black arrow, but I doubt it is a deal killer except for the impatient who don't take time to read the noter. Hope it works out for yoiu , All the best ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Well, I think it is stupid that it is that way too but there is nothing that I can do about it because of the way the categories are set up. I am going to probably make the text bigger for the message, but that is about all I can do. I hope that people will be patient and figure it out. It was really the best way to divide everything up and streamline things.

Yep, I have almost 400 products there. It is funny when I see them all at once. We just finished the new catalog this afternoon and will be putting it up there tonight. It is 18 pages of stuff and it is odd for me to see it all in one book. Most of the things are pretty new too, although there are some things I have had that are standards.

Think how big it will be by next year ! . . . . .

 Sheila


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Thats a great updated site you have there.
It seems so much nicer to look around, maybe because it is new.
Anyway, well done and now you can relax a bit as all the hard work has been done. 
Your patterns, as always are great. Love some of your 2D frames and the idea of the eye glass holders.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Up and Running!! (Well - sort of!)*
> 
> Well, I did it! Last night sometime after supper, I got brave and hit the 'publish' button on my new site. After looking at it all week long, it seemed that it was time to really check things out. I still had to finish those few pattern packets, but I needed to try some things out like making sure the processor and ordering process worked and I didn't want to wait because the general phone customer support isn't available on weekends (except if you choose to purchase an after hour option, which I do not) and I didn't want to get stuck.
> 
> Although the site is published and 'live' it will take a day or so to connect to the domain name of www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. I expected that after what happened a few weeks ago. Right now it is a "404 resource not found" error but it will kick in sometime today I hope. You can get to it by hand-typing www.storesonlinepro.com/store/437434 in the browser and everything works fine.
> 
> Upon publishing, I immediately tried to do a small order and although the order went through, I never received word from my processor. That was troubling, as the information comes to me instantly usually and I knew I missed something. I called the processor, and from their side, there was no activity. I then had to go to the host and I did the online chat thing to see if they could see what was up. Apparently I missed hooking a processor to each type of payment deep in one of the layers of the pages and it was a matter of checking a box. I republished (as you need to do with every change you make) and tried another order and - IT WORKED! I was so relieved and excited!
> 
> I am sure there will be some tweaking, but it is really pretty much good to go!
> 
> Being the child I am, I posted the notice on my private Facebook page so my friends could see the new look. I had all the new products there on the front page and even though I didn't quite finish the pattern packets yet, I wasn't expecting any sales and thought nothing of it. As I said, my 'friends' list on Facebook has grown quite a bit, as I do consider my fellow woodworkers friends and wouldn't you know that within about five minutes, one of them placed an order. I was thrilled and excited at my first order on the new site. Then I read the order. . .
> 
> It seemed that six out of the seven patterns he ordered were the brand new ones that I hadn't completed the packets on! Geeze! I am such a DORK, I thought! They were almost done, but needed to be assembled and proofread before I sent them out. Why am I such a child anyway?? I guess in all my excitement, I put the cart before the horse a bit.
> 
> So in my moment of glory, I had to humble myself and email him his ONE patter of seven that was ready with an explanation that the other six wouldn't be ready until today! DUH! I also offered him a couple of additional patterns on the house for the inconvenience (and my stupidity) and he was nice and gracious and didn't mind at all. He was quite understanding and I was very grateful for his patience.
> 
> So I spent the night finishing all the packets up. I didn't finish until about 10pm and I sent them to my friend Leldon who has done a wonderful job of proofreading them for me. He is a great friend and has the knowledge and expertise needed to see mistakes that others would miss. Since I have been sending the patterns to him for a final look, I have had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> With that being said, I am all caught up at this point. I will be watching to see when my domain name kicks in, but I have had a substantial amount of visitors from my friends on FB and hopefully things will be rolling soon. As soon as I am sure the domain name is good, I will send out notification to my customers and invite them to come and see. So far the reviews are good, but I hope that even my friends will let me know if there is something that can be improved on.
> 
> I really do love the new software too. After fearing the change as much as I did, I am thrilled that I made it. The new program is so much easier to work and so organized it will make the time spent working on the site minimal and leave more time for us to design and create. The company has been good too, and I am very pleased with their customer support. All in all, it is a very happy ending to a great chapter in my business. And it is only the beginning.
> 
> If you get a chance, take a looksie and let me know (honestly) what you think. I am open to suggestions and excited for everyone to see the new presentation.
> 
> It is certainly a great day for me!


Yes, the site is much better than the old one, easy to scan and see what is up there, I was surprised at how many I missed seeing on the old site. You both did good! Pat yourself on the back.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*That Odd Feeling of Being "Caught Up"*

I think everything is running normally now. At least I hope so. I was happy to say that I woke up this morning and was able to access my site by typing in the normal address. (I had to clear the cache in my browser, but it worked right away when I did) I had a couple of orders yesterday too, so it appears that all the mechanics of the site are functioning properly. It will probably take a day or so for the servers to catch up with the domain change but everyone should be able to access things by later on today.

(Big sigh of relief!)

As a bonus too, we finished the new Fall catalog and it is up on the site for download. My partner did it and it is really great. He is big on details and consistency, and that makes it look nice and professional. It is weird seeing everything that we have done in one place. I don't always realize how much there is. The same with the site. I did eliminate some of the really old stuff that wasn't selling, but most of the stuff there is fairly recent.

Thank you all for checking things out and giving your suggestions. I very much appreciate the input. It seems we have been looking at the site for weeks and at some point it becomes difficult to be objective about it anymore. I do take the suggestions to heart and they help me look at things from another viewpoint.

As far as the behind the scenes software goes, I am very pleased with it so far. The organization and ease of making global changes is going to streamline things a great deal when adding or changing things. That was a big problem before. Many of the items fall into more than one category or page and if you needed to make a change, you had to remember to do it on all the places it was showing. It was very tedious and complicated with the amount of stuff I have. Now it is one click and everything is changed across the board. Very easy.

The mailing lists and customer information will also be easier to deal with too. I send out mailings when things get updated - about once or maybe twice a month - and it was difficult to segregate customers into groups and determine whether or not they wanted to be notified. I now have a good system so that I won't be sending notices to customers that don't want them. And the ones that do will be kept on the list and informed.

Today I am going to begin sending out the notifications of the update to everyone. It will be a pleasure to be able to do knowing every thing is in place. This is a huge milestone to reach and I believe it will be a great asset to the business. I can't believe I am really finished with it.

For the rest of the day, I will be working on the skating pond scene I think. It is time I finish up my sets here and get it into packet form I have about three weeks or so until it is published and then I will be able to sell the patterns and kits myself. My friend Leldon is going to help me cut the pieces, so between us we will handle the task. If it gets to where there are many sets ordered, I will have the laser cutting to fall back on. Leldon is in the United States and also said he would ship the US orders from there so that will also be a great help. I will ship any Canada orders from here. Things are falling nicely into place it seems on that project.

It will be good for me to switch gears and focus on the skaters for a bit. I haven't felt like I painted in a while and I miss it and look forward to spending the time doing so. Cutting a couple of sets of the skaters will be nice, easy cutting and a welcome change for me. The instructions are pretty much written so it will be a matter of just putting them into booklet form to sell.

And then there is my shoe . . . .

I plan on taking at least a full day to get caught up a bit on it. I know once I get moving I will get involved and it will be a good focus. While I couldn't feel comfortable spending the time I needed to on it in the past few weeks, I do feel that there is a good break in things now and I will be able to give it the attention it deserves. I am glad I waited. Now I can look at working on it as a learning experience and not have the pressures of looming deadlines hanging over my head and clouding things up. This is probably one of the best times I will have to give it a try.

I like working like this. Although it is a strange feeling to not have pressures screaming at me and it does feel odd. I am so used to being under the gun for one thing or another that it is different to be totally caught up with things. But I am going to enjoy it while I can, as I am sure before the week is out that I will be looking at more deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise!) and back to 'normal'.

I have all my weekly shows to catch up on while I paint today. I enjoy a good movie or background show while I paint. I also love watching movies. The weather is beautiful and cool and it is a great day for a walk, too. Maybe I will get some pictures before all the leaves hit the ground. The river is finally full enough that the water is falling at the mill again, and it is quite pretty. I am looking forward to a great and fun and relaxing day.

I wish you all a wonderful day too.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *That Odd Feeling of Being "Caught Up"*
> 
> I think everything is running normally now. At least I hope so. I was happy to say that I woke up this morning and was able to access my site by typing in the normal address. (I had to clear the cache in my browser, but it worked right away when I did) I had a couple of orders yesterday too, so it appears that all the mechanics of the site are functioning properly. It will probably take a day or so for the servers to catch up with the domain change but everyone should be able to access things by later on today.
> 
> (Big sigh of relief!)
> 
> As a bonus too, we finished the new Fall catalog and it is up on the site for download. My partner did it and it is really great. He is big on details and consistency, and that makes it look nice and professional. It is weird seeing everything that we have done in one place. I don't always realize how much there is. The same with the site. I did eliminate some of the really old stuff that wasn't selling, but most of the stuff there is fairly recent.
> 
> Thank you all for checking things out and giving your suggestions. I very much appreciate the input. It seems we have been looking at the site for weeks and at some point it becomes difficult to be objective about it anymore. I do take the suggestions to heart and they help me look at things from another viewpoint.
> 
> As far as the behind the scenes software goes, I am very pleased with it so far. The organization and ease of making global changes is going to streamline things a great deal when adding or changing things. That was a big problem before. Many of the items fall into more than one category or page and if you needed to make a change, you had to remember to do it on all the places it was showing. It was very tedious and complicated with the amount of stuff I have. Now it is one click and everything is changed across the board. Very easy.
> 
> The mailing lists and customer information will also be easier to deal with too. I send out mailings when things get updated - about once or maybe twice a month - and it was difficult to segregate customers into groups and determine whether or not they wanted to be notified. I now have a good system so that I won't be sending notices to customers that don't want them. And the ones that do will be kept on the list and informed.
> 
> Today I am going to begin sending out the notifications of the update to everyone. It will be a pleasure to be able to do knowing every thing is in place. This is a huge milestone to reach and I believe it will be a great asset to the business. I can't believe I am really finished with it.
> 
> For the rest of the day, I will be working on the skating pond scene I think. It is time I finish up my sets here and get it into packet form I have about three weeks or so until it is published and then I will be able to sell the patterns and kits myself. My friend Leldon is going to help me cut the pieces, so between us we will handle the task. If it gets to where there are many sets ordered, I will have the laser cutting to fall back on. Leldon is in the United States and also said he would ship the US orders from there so that will also be a great help. I will ship any Canada orders from here. Things are falling nicely into place it seems on that project.
> 
> It will be good for me to switch gears and focus on the skaters for a bit. I haven't felt like I painted in a while and I miss it and look forward to spending the time doing so. Cutting a couple of sets of the skaters will be nice, easy cutting and a welcome change for me. The instructions are pretty much written so it will be a matter of just putting them into booklet form to sell.
> 
> And then there is my shoe . . . .
> 
> I plan on taking at least a full day to get caught up a bit on it. I know once I get moving I will get involved and it will be a good focus. While I couldn't feel comfortable spending the time I needed to on it in the past few weeks, I do feel that there is a good break in things now and I will be able to give it the attention it deserves. I am glad I waited. Now I can look at working on it as a learning experience and not have the pressures of looming deadlines hanging over my head and clouding things up. This is probably one of the best times I will have to give it a try.
> 
> I like working like this. Although it is a strange feeling to not have pressures screaming at me and it does feel odd. I am so used to being under the gun for one thing or another that it is different to be totally caught up with things. But I am going to enjoy it while I can, as I am sure before the week is out that I will be looking at more deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise!) and back to 'normal'.
> 
> I have all my weekly shows to catch up on while I paint today. I enjoy a good movie or background show while I paint. I also love watching movies. The weather is beautiful and cool and it is a great day for a walk, too. Maybe I will get some pictures before all the leaves hit the ground. The river is finally full enough that the water is falling at the mill again, and it is quite pretty. I am looking forward to a great and fun and relaxing day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


All I can say…. Congratulations! You deserve it. Extend also my regards to your partners and others who helped in developing an excellent website. 
God bless,


----------



## dlmckirdy

scrollgirl said:


> *That Odd Feeling of Being "Caught Up"*
> 
> I think everything is running normally now. At least I hope so. I was happy to say that I woke up this morning and was able to access my site by typing in the normal address. (I had to clear the cache in my browser, but it worked right away when I did) I had a couple of orders yesterday too, so it appears that all the mechanics of the site are functioning properly. It will probably take a day or so for the servers to catch up with the domain change but everyone should be able to access things by later on today.
> 
> (Big sigh of relief!)
> 
> As a bonus too, we finished the new Fall catalog and it is up on the site for download. My partner did it and it is really great. He is big on details and consistency, and that makes it look nice and professional. It is weird seeing everything that we have done in one place. I don't always realize how much there is. The same with the site. I did eliminate some of the really old stuff that wasn't selling, but most of the stuff there is fairly recent.
> 
> Thank you all for checking things out and giving your suggestions. I very much appreciate the input. It seems we have been looking at the site for weeks and at some point it becomes difficult to be objective about it anymore. I do take the suggestions to heart and they help me look at things from another viewpoint.
> 
> As far as the behind the scenes software goes, I am very pleased with it so far. The organization and ease of making global changes is going to streamline things a great deal when adding or changing things. That was a big problem before. Many of the items fall into more than one category or page and if you needed to make a change, you had to remember to do it on all the places it was showing. It was very tedious and complicated with the amount of stuff I have. Now it is one click and everything is changed across the board. Very easy.
> 
> The mailing lists and customer information will also be easier to deal with too. I send out mailings when things get updated - about once or maybe twice a month - and it was difficult to segregate customers into groups and determine whether or not they wanted to be notified. I now have a good system so that I won't be sending notices to customers that don't want them. And the ones that do will be kept on the list and informed.
> 
> Today I am going to begin sending out the notifications of the update to everyone. It will be a pleasure to be able to do knowing every thing is in place. This is a huge milestone to reach and I believe it will be a great asset to the business. I can't believe I am really finished with it.
> 
> For the rest of the day, I will be working on the skating pond scene I think. It is time I finish up my sets here and get it into packet form I have about three weeks or so until it is published and then I will be able to sell the patterns and kits myself. My friend Leldon is going to help me cut the pieces, so between us we will handle the task. If it gets to where there are many sets ordered, I will have the laser cutting to fall back on. Leldon is in the United States and also said he would ship the US orders from there so that will also be a great help. I will ship any Canada orders from here. Things are falling nicely into place it seems on that project.
> 
> It will be good for me to switch gears and focus on the skaters for a bit. I haven't felt like I painted in a while and I miss it and look forward to spending the time doing so. Cutting a couple of sets of the skaters will be nice, easy cutting and a welcome change for me. The instructions are pretty much written so it will be a matter of just putting them into booklet form to sell.
> 
> And then there is my shoe . . . .
> 
> I plan on taking at least a full day to get caught up a bit on it. I know once I get moving I will get involved and it will be a good focus. While I couldn't feel comfortable spending the time I needed to on it in the past few weeks, I do feel that there is a good break in things now and I will be able to give it the attention it deserves. I am glad I waited. Now I can look at working on it as a learning experience and not have the pressures of looming deadlines hanging over my head and clouding things up. This is probably one of the best times I will have to give it a try.
> 
> I like working like this. Although it is a strange feeling to not have pressures screaming at me and it does feel odd. I am so used to being under the gun for one thing or another that it is different to be totally caught up with things. But I am going to enjoy it while I can, as I am sure before the week is out that I will be looking at more deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise!) and back to 'normal'.
> 
> I have all my weekly shows to catch up on while I paint today. I enjoy a good movie or background show while I paint. I also love watching movies. The weather is beautiful and cool and it is a great day for a walk, too. Maybe I will get some pictures before all the leaves hit the ground. The river is finally full enough that the water is falling at the mill again, and it is quite pretty. I am looking forward to a great and fun and relaxing day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


Shiela,

I hate to be a party pooper, but I was just looking at your site, and it seems that none of the links on your Free Stuff page work. If I hadn't just bought a bandsaw and belt/disk sander, I might be tempted to get a scrollsaw. Your site is very tempting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *That Odd Feeling of Being "Caught Up"*
> 
> I think everything is running normally now. At least I hope so. I was happy to say that I woke up this morning and was able to access my site by typing in the normal address. (I had to clear the cache in my browser, but it worked right away when I did) I had a couple of orders yesterday too, so it appears that all the mechanics of the site are functioning properly. It will probably take a day or so for the servers to catch up with the domain change but everyone should be able to access things by later on today.
> 
> (Big sigh of relief!)
> 
> As a bonus too, we finished the new Fall catalog and it is up on the site for download. My partner did it and it is really great. He is big on details and consistency, and that makes it look nice and professional. It is weird seeing everything that we have done in one place. I don't always realize how much there is. The same with the site. I did eliminate some of the really old stuff that wasn't selling, but most of the stuff there is fairly recent.
> 
> Thank you all for checking things out and giving your suggestions. I very much appreciate the input. It seems we have been looking at the site for weeks and at some point it becomes difficult to be objective about it anymore. I do take the suggestions to heart and they help me look at things from another viewpoint.
> 
> As far as the behind the scenes software goes, I am very pleased with it so far. The organization and ease of making global changes is going to streamline things a great deal when adding or changing things. That was a big problem before. Many of the items fall into more than one category or page and if you needed to make a change, you had to remember to do it on all the places it was showing. It was very tedious and complicated with the amount of stuff I have. Now it is one click and everything is changed across the board. Very easy.
> 
> The mailing lists and customer information will also be easier to deal with too. I send out mailings when things get updated - about once or maybe twice a month - and it was difficult to segregate customers into groups and determine whether or not they wanted to be notified. I now have a good system so that I won't be sending notices to customers that don't want them. And the ones that do will be kept on the list and informed.
> 
> Today I am going to begin sending out the notifications of the update to everyone. It will be a pleasure to be able to do knowing every thing is in place. This is a huge milestone to reach and I believe it will be a great asset to the business. I can't believe I am really finished with it.
> 
> For the rest of the day, I will be working on the skating pond scene I think. It is time I finish up my sets here and get it into packet form I have about three weeks or so until it is published and then I will be able to sell the patterns and kits myself. My friend Leldon is going to help me cut the pieces, so between us we will handle the task. If it gets to where there are many sets ordered, I will have the laser cutting to fall back on. Leldon is in the United States and also said he would ship the US orders from there so that will also be a great help. I will ship any Canada orders from here. Things are falling nicely into place it seems on that project.
> 
> It will be good for me to switch gears and focus on the skaters for a bit. I haven't felt like I painted in a while and I miss it and look forward to spending the time doing so. Cutting a couple of sets of the skaters will be nice, easy cutting and a welcome change for me. The instructions are pretty much written so it will be a matter of just putting them into booklet form to sell.
> 
> And then there is my shoe . . . .
> 
> I plan on taking at least a full day to get caught up a bit on it. I know once I get moving I will get involved and it will be a good focus. While I couldn't feel comfortable spending the time I needed to on it in the past few weeks, I do feel that there is a good break in things now and I will be able to give it the attention it deserves. I am glad I waited. Now I can look at working on it as a learning experience and not have the pressures of looming deadlines hanging over my head and clouding things up. This is probably one of the best times I will have to give it a try.
> 
> I like working like this. Although it is a strange feeling to not have pressures screaming at me and it does feel odd. I am so used to being under the gun for one thing or another that it is different to be totally caught up with things. But I am going to enjoy it while I can, as I am sure before the week is out that I will be looking at more deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise!) and back to 'normal'.
> 
> I have all my weekly shows to catch up on while I paint today. I enjoy a good movie or background show while I paint. I also love watching movies. The weather is beautiful and cool and it is a great day for a walk, too. Maybe I will get some pictures before all the leaves hit the ground. The river is finally full enough that the water is falling at the mill again, and it is quite pretty. I am looking forward to a great and fun and relaxing day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


No, you aren't a party pooper! You are right and the articles just don't hook up, nor the pattern.  I will let you know as soon as I fix it. I apologize for that! The host did screw some things up today and I need to recheck those files and find out where they went. I am sorry for the trouble and I am very grateful you told me about it.

Thanks so much! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *That Odd Feeling of Being "Caught Up"*
> 
> I think everything is running normally now. At least I hope so. I was happy to say that I woke up this morning and was able to access my site by typing in the normal address. (I had to clear the cache in my browser, but it worked right away when I did) I had a couple of orders yesterday too, so it appears that all the mechanics of the site are functioning properly. It will probably take a day or so for the servers to catch up with the domain change but everyone should be able to access things by later on today.
> 
> (Big sigh of relief!)
> 
> As a bonus too, we finished the new Fall catalog and it is up on the site for download. My partner did it and it is really great. He is big on details and consistency, and that makes it look nice and professional. It is weird seeing everything that we have done in one place. I don't always realize how much there is. The same with the site. I did eliminate some of the really old stuff that wasn't selling, but most of the stuff there is fairly recent.
> 
> Thank you all for checking things out and giving your suggestions. I very much appreciate the input. It seems we have been looking at the site for weeks and at some point it becomes difficult to be objective about it anymore. I do take the suggestions to heart and they help me look at things from another viewpoint.
> 
> As far as the behind the scenes software goes, I am very pleased with it so far. The organization and ease of making global changes is going to streamline things a great deal when adding or changing things. That was a big problem before. Many of the items fall into more than one category or page and if you needed to make a change, you had to remember to do it on all the places it was showing. It was very tedious and complicated with the amount of stuff I have. Now it is one click and everything is changed across the board. Very easy.
> 
> The mailing lists and customer information will also be easier to deal with too. I send out mailings when things get updated - about once or maybe twice a month - and it was difficult to segregate customers into groups and determine whether or not they wanted to be notified. I now have a good system so that I won't be sending notices to customers that don't want them. And the ones that do will be kept on the list and informed.
> 
> Today I am going to begin sending out the notifications of the update to everyone. It will be a pleasure to be able to do knowing every thing is in place. This is a huge milestone to reach and I believe it will be a great asset to the business. I can't believe I am really finished with it.
> 
> For the rest of the day, I will be working on the skating pond scene I think. It is time I finish up my sets here and get it into packet form I have about three weeks or so until it is published and then I will be able to sell the patterns and kits myself. My friend Leldon is going to help me cut the pieces, so between us we will handle the task. If it gets to where there are many sets ordered, I will have the laser cutting to fall back on. Leldon is in the United States and also said he would ship the US orders from there so that will also be a great help. I will ship any Canada orders from here. Things are falling nicely into place it seems on that project.
> 
> It will be good for me to switch gears and focus on the skaters for a bit. I haven't felt like I painted in a while and I miss it and look forward to spending the time doing so. Cutting a couple of sets of the skaters will be nice, easy cutting and a welcome change for me. The instructions are pretty much written so it will be a matter of just putting them into booklet form to sell.
> 
> And then there is my shoe . . . .
> 
> I plan on taking at least a full day to get caught up a bit on it. I know once I get moving I will get involved and it will be a good focus. While I couldn't feel comfortable spending the time I needed to on it in the past few weeks, I do feel that there is a good break in things now and I will be able to give it the attention it deserves. I am glad I waited. Now I can look at working on it as a learning experience and not have the pressures of looming deadlines hanging over my head and clouding things up. This is probably one of the best times I will have to give it a try.
> 
> I like working like this. Although it is a strange feeling to not have pressures screaming at me and it does feel odd. I am so used to being under the gun for one thing or another that it is different to be totally caught up with things. But I am going to enjoy it while I can, as I am sure before the week is out that I will be looking at more deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise!) and back to 'normal'.
> 
> I have all my weekly shows to catch up on while I paint today. I enjoy a good movie or background show while I paint. I also love watching movies. The weather is beautiful and cool and it is a great day for a walk, too. Maybe I will get some pictures before all the leaves hit the ground. The river is finally full enough that the water is falling at the mill again, and it is quite pretty. I am looking forward to a great and fun and relaxing day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


Everything is fixed now dimskirdy. I am really glad you told me.  I hope you do consider a scrollsaw some day. It is really fun and it is relaxing. Again I appreciate the heads up on the site. I wouldn't know if you hadn't told me.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Growing Pains*

I think everything is pretty much done. I really do. I am almost afraid to say anything though because there seems to be so many little details that I know there is bound to be something out of kilter.

This morning I woke up to the message that none of the article links worked on the site. That got my eyes opened a bit quicker than my cup of coffee did. I did figure out the problem and it is now corrected. It was simple, but as with most cases such as that, when working with html and addresses and links, everything has to match exactly. There is no room for error.

I am quickly learning that I would probably have been better off wiping things clean and re-entering all the information and files onto the new site. It appears that it has been much more work (and certainly more headaches) migrating one site to the next. Although I will know this for "next time", I don't see "next time" being any time soon and I will probably be senile by then and forget anyway.

Live and learn.

I certainly expected a couple of hiccups would occur when doing this upgrade. I have worked with computers long enough to realize that even in the best of circumstances sometimes things go wrong. So I am not shocked or surprised at all that these little glitches did occur. I am just tired.

Yesterday afternoon my partner was making the site map to submit to google and the other search engines when he noticed that there were LOTS of links that were broken. These were mostly image links and thumbnails and stuff like that. I had noticed too when I was working on all the products that some of them would say under the photos "1 of 9" or something even though there were only four images present. I thought about it, but since the four that I wanted to be there were, I figured I would see to it later. This occurred on most of the product pages which had more than one image.

We went on with our tasks, with me writing out the notification and adding in the last month's customers to the customer list (any new customers weren't added from the time when we began working on this site so I had to do it manually). I also needed to sort through and remove duplicate email addresses and send out the email to people letting them know the new site was ready.

My partner found that the reason behind the broken links was because they renamed our ftp file folder for the new site. They duplicated the files under the new name and hooked it up to the new software for the site. So now instead of say 800 image files, there were over 1500. He spent a while deleting the old files and I continued my task of getting the customer files in order and sending out the mailing. When we each finished our jobs, we took a walk, as it was a beautiful day and we were both in the mood for a break.

After we returned and had dinner, he tried to get onto the new site. On his computer it came up as the old site. Even if he hand typed it in, he was brought to the old site. He cleared the cache from his browser. He tried a different browser. He rebooted. Nothing would bring him to the new site. On my computer however, which sits about 10 feet from his, is on the same network as his and goes through the same router, I was able to get to the new site.

This was quite troubling to say the least. There was nothing we could do to make the new site appear on his computer. I also had received an email from a customer who told me that he was able to get to the new site earlier and now he was back at the old one. Time for the chat helpline again . . . .

Long story short, I spent the next two hours trying to get them to fix it. I don't know what they did, but it was really screwed up. Here I sent an email out to 500 people inviting them to see it and half of them were not able to get there, or getting to the old site and probably thinking "so what is new?". I did wait and tested everything before the email went out and it was fine. I had orders coming in and nice comments so I knew that others got there alright too. Now this.

I can't tell you what happened, but ultimately it seemed that both sites were active at once and it was like pot luck as to which one you would wind up at. Very distressing for me, as you could see. And of course it was Sunday night so there was little if any support beyond basic. After the two hours, they screwed it up so badly that I couldn't even sign into the new one or the old one and they said no account existed.

I finally got someone with some brains and she fixed what the other guy had done and now the old account is shut down and the new one is (hopefully) working fine. I finally just had enough and called it a night and watched two shows before turning in. I guess I reached my limit and just needed to get away from it for a bit. It wasn't as if world peace depended on whether it worked or not after all.

So this mornings message, although troublesome, brought me quickly back to reality. The links for the downloads were apparently pointing to the files from the old site and this morning I needed to redirect them to the newly named files for the new site. Problem fixed. Everything is OK.

I need a day away from it, I think. I began painting yesterday just before the new problem arose and by the time I was done with it I was in no mood to paint or do anything. I needed a good evening to disconnect with HBO. So today, I am going to take the day and paint my skaters all day long. I want to finish the set I have here and get the packet in order and have everything ready for it to sell. It will make me happy to see it done.

Sometimes you just have to do something else for a while.

So I will leave you today with a beautiful and positive image. I took my camera with on our walk yesterday. It was my basic walk 'around the river' where I walk up my street, cross over the bridge into the forest a bit and then come out on the road about a mile away and take the road back up to where I live. It was beautiful and sunny and the trees were awesome. We went past the mill and I played 'tourist' and took pictures all along the way. If you click on the title of the picture, you can see the whole album in my Picasa album. I call it "On the Street Where You Live".

It is what I choose to remember most about my day yesterday!


From On the Street Where You Live

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> I think everything is pretty much done. I really do. I am almost afraid to say anything though because there seems to be so many little details that I know there is bound to be something out of kilter.
> 
> This morning I woke up to the message that none of the article links worked on the site. That got my eyes opened a bit quicker than my cup of coffee did. I did figure out the problem and it is now corrected. It was simple, but as with most cases such as that, when working with html and addresses and links, everything has to match exactly. There is no room for error.
> 
> I am quickly learning that I would probably have been better off wiping things clean and re-entering all the information and files onto the new site. It appears that it has been much more work (and certainly more headaches) migrating one site to the next. Although I will know this for "next time", I don't see "next time" being any time soon and I will probably be senile by then and forget anyway.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> I certainly expected a couple of hiccups would occur when doing this upgrade. I have worked with computers long enough to realize that even in the best of circumstances sometimes things go wrong. So I am not shocked or surprised at all that these little glitches did occur. I am just tired.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon my partner was making the site map to submit to google and the other search engines when he noticed that there were LOTS of links that were broken. These were mostly image links and thumbnails and stuff like that. I had noticed too when I was working on all the products that some of them would say under the photos "1 of 9" or something even though there were only four images present. I thought about it, but since the four that I wanted to be there were, I figured I would see to it later. This occurred on most of the product pages which had more than one image.
> 
> We went on with our tasks, with me writing out the notification and adding in the last month's customers to the customer list (any new customers weren't added from the time when we began working on this site so I had to do it manually). I also needed to sort through and remove duplicate email addresses and send out the email to people letting them know the new site was ready.
> 
> My partner found that the reason behind the broken links was because they renamed our ftp file folder for the new site. They duplicated the files under the new name and hooked it up to the new software for the site. So now instead of say 800 image files, there were over 1500. He spent a while deleting the old files and I continued my task of getting the customer files in order and sending out the mailing. When we each finished our jobs, we took a walk, as it was a beautiful day and we were both in the mood for a break.
> 
> After we returned and had dinner, he tried to get onto the new site. On his computer it came up as the old site. Even if he hand typed it in, he was brought to the old site. He cleared the cache from his browser. He tried a different browser. He rebooted. Nothing would bring him to the new site. On my computer however, which sits about 10 feet from his, is on the same network as his and goes through the same router, I was able to get to the new site.
> 
> This was quite troubling to say the least. There was nothing we could do to make the new site appear on his computer. I also had received an email from a customer who told me that he was able to get to the new site earlier and now he was back at the old one. Time for the chat helpline again . . . .
> 
> Long story short, I spent the next two hours trying to get them to fix it. I don't know what they did, but it was really screwed up. Here I sent an email out to 500 people inviting them to see it and half of them were not able to get there, or getting to the old site and probably thinking "so what is new?". I did wait and tested everything before the email went out and it was fine. I had orders coming in and nice comments so I knew that others got there alright too. Now this.
> 
> I can't tell you what happened, but ultimately it seemed that both sites were active at once and it was like pot luck as to which one you would wind up at. Very distressing for me, as you could see. And of course it was Sunday night so there was little if any support beyond basic. After the two hours, they screwed it up so badly that I couldn't even sign into the new one or the old one and they said no account existed.
> 
> I finally got someone with some brains and she fixed what the other guy had done and now the old account is shut down and the new one is (hopefully) working fine. I finally just had enough and called it a night and watched two shows before turning in. I guess I reached my limit and just needed to get away from it for a bit. It wasn't as if world peace depended on whether it worked or not after all.
> 
> So this mornings message, although troublesome, brought me quickly back to reality. The links for the downloads were apparently pointing to the files from the old site and this morning I needed to redirect them to the newly named files for the new site. Problem fixed. Everything is OK.
> 
> I need a day away from it, I think. I began painting yesterday just before the new problem arose and by the time I was done with it I was in no mood to paint or do anything. I needed a good evening to disconnect with HBO. So today, I am going to take the day and paint my skaters all day long. I want to finish the set I have here and get the packet in order and have everything ready for it to sell. It will make me happy to see it done.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do something else for a while.
> 
> So I will leave you today with a beautiful and positive image. I took my camera with on our walk yesterday. It was my basic walk 'around the river' where I walk up my street, cross over the bridge into the forest a bit and then come out on the road about a mile away and take the road back up to where I live. It was beautiful and sunny and the trees were awesome. We went past the mill and I played 'tourist' and took pictures all along the way. If you click on the title of the picture, you can see the whole album in my Picasa album. I call it "On the Street Where You Live".
> 
> It is what I choose to remember most about my day yesterday!
> 
> 
> From On the Street Where You Live
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Shelia, computers can be our friend or our enemy. They are like Spok from Stear Trek. They work by logic and logic only. Not emotions are involved except on the human side.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> I think everything is pretty much done. I really do. I am almost afraid to say anything though because there seems to be so many little details that I know there is bound to be something out of kilter.
> 
> This morning I woke up to the message that none of the article links worked on the site. That got my eyes opened a bit quicker than my cup of coffee did. I did figure out the problem and it is now corrected. It was simple, but as with most cases such as that, when working with html and addresses and links, everything has to match exactly. There is no room for error.
> 
> I am quickly learning that I would probably have been better off wiping things clean and re-entering all the information and files onto the new site. It appears that it has been much more work (and certainly more headaches) migrating one site to the next. Although I will know this for "next time", I don't see "next time" being any time soon and I will probably be senile by then and forget anyway.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> I certainly expected a couple of hiccups would occur when doing this upgrade. I have worked with computers long enough to realize that even in the best of circumstances sometimes things go wrong. So I am not shocked or surprised at all that these little glitches did occur. I am just tired.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon my partner was making the site map to submit to google and the other search engines when he noticed that there were LOTS of links that were broken. These were mostly image links and thumbnails and stuff like that. I had noticed too when I was working on all the products that some of them would say under the photos "1 of 9" or something even though there were only four images present. I thought about it, but since the four that I wanted to be there were, I figured I would see to it later. This occurred on most of the product pages which had more than one image.
> 
> We went on with our tasks, with me writing out the notification and adding in the last month's customers to the customer list (any new customers weren't added from the time when we began working on this site so I had to do it manually). I also needed to sort through and remove duplicate email addresses and send out the email to people letting them know the new site was ready.
> 
> My partner found that the reason behind the broken links was because they renamed our ftp file folder for the new site. They duplicated the files under the new name and hooked it up to the new software for the site. So now instead of say 800 image files, there were over 1500. He spent a while deleting the old files and I continued my task of getting the customer files in order and sending out the mailing. When we each finished our jobs, we took a walk, as it was a beautiful day and we were both in the mood for a break.
> 
> After we returned and had dinner, he tried to get onto the new site. On his computer it came up as the old site. Even if he hand typed it in, he was brought to the old site. He cleared the cache from his browser. He tried a different browser. He rebooted. Nothing would bring him to the new site. On my computer however, which sits about 10 feet from his, is on the same network as his and goes through the same router, I was able to get to the new site.
> 
> This was quite troubling to say the least. There was nothing we could do to make the new site appear on his computer. I also had received an email from a customer who told me that he was able to get to the new site earlier and now he was back at the old one. Time for the chat helpline again . . . .
> 
> Long story short, I spent the next two hours trying to get them to fix it. I don't know what they did, but it was really screwed up. Here I sent an email out to 500 people inviting them to see it and half of them were not able to get there, or getting to the old site and probably thinking "so what is new?". I did wait and tested everything before the email went out and it was fine. I had orders coming in and nice comments so I knew that others got there alright too. Now this.
> 
> I can't tell you what happened, but ultimately it seemed that both sites were active at once and it was like pot luck as to which one you would wind up at. Very distressing for me, as you could see. And of course it was Sunday night so there was little if any support beyond basic. After the two hours, they screwed it up so badly that I couldn't even sign into the new one or the old one and they said no account existed.
> 
> I finally got someone with some brains and she fixed what the other guy had done and now the old account is shut down and the new one is (hopefully) working fine. I finally just had enough and called it a night and watched two shows before turning in. I guess I reached my limit and just needed to get away from it for a bit. It wasn't as if world peace depended on whether it worked or not after all.
> 
> So this mornings message, although troublesome, brought me quickly back to reality. The links for the downloads were apparently pointing to the files from the old site and this morning I needed to redirect them to the newly named files for the new site. Problem fixed. Everything is OK.
> 
> I need a day away from it, I think. I began painting yesterday just before the new problem arose and by the time I was done with it I was in no mood to paint or do anything. I needed a good evening to disconnect with HBO. So today, I am going to take the day and paint my skaters all day long. I want to finish the set I have here and get the packet in order and have everything ready for it to sell. It will make me happy to see it done.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do something else for a while.
> 
> So I will leave you today with a beautiful and positive image. I took my camera with on our walk yesterday. It was my basic walk 'around the river' where I walk up my street, cross over the bridge into the forest a bit and then come out on the road about a mile away and take the road back up to where I live. It was beautiful and sunny and the trees were awesome. We went past the mill and I played 'tourist' and took pictures all along the way. If you click on the title of the picture, you can see the whole album in my Picasa album. I call it "On the Street Where You Live".
> 
> It is what I choose to remember most about my day yesterday!
> 
> 
> From On the Street Where You Live
> 
> Have a great Monday!


You are absolutely right, Coz! But it is amazing how they have the ability to evoke so many emotions! 

Sheila


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> I think everything is pretty much done. I really do. I am almost afraid to say anything though because there seems to be so many little details that I know there is bound to be something out of kilter.
> 
> This morning I woke up to the message that none of the article links worked on the site. That got my eyes opened a bit quicker than my cup of coffee did. I did figure out the problem and it is now corrected. It was simple, but as with most cases such as that, when working with html and addresses and links, everything has to match exactly. There is no room for error.
> 
> I am quickly learning that I would probably have been better off wiping things clean and re-entering all the information and files onto the new site. It appears that it has been much more work (and certainly more headaches) migrating one site to the next. Although I will know this for "next time", I don't see "next time" being any time soon and I will probably be senile by then and forget anyway.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> I certainly expected a couple of hiccups would occur when doing this upgrade. I have worked with computers long enough to realize that even in the best of circumstances sometimes things go wrong. So I am not shocked or surprised at all that these little glitches did occur. I am just tired.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon my partner was making the site map to submit to google and the other search engines when he noticed that there were LOTS of links that were broken. These were mostly image links and thumbnails and stuff like that. I had noticed too when I was working on all the products that some of them would say under the photos "1 of 9" or something even though there were only four images present. I thought about it, but since the four that I wanted to be there were, I figured I would see to it later. This occurred on most of the product pages which had more than one image.
> 
> We went on with our tasks, with me writing out the notification and adding in the last month's customers to the customer list (any new customers weren't added from the time when we began working on this site so I had to do it manually). I also needed to sort through and remove duplicate email addresses and send out the email to people letting them know the new site was ready.
> 
> My partner found that the reason behind the broken links was because they renamed our ftp file folder for the new site. They duplicated the files under the new name and hooked it up to the new software for the site. So now instead of say 800 image files, there were over 1500. He spent a while deleting the old files and I continued my task of getting the customer files in order and sending out the mailing. When we each finished our jobs, we took a walk, as it was a beautiful day and we were both in the mood for a break.
> 
> After we returned and had dinner, he tried to get onto the new site. On his computer it came up as the old site. Even if he hand typed it in, he was brought to the old site. He cleared the cache from his browser. He tried a different browser. He rebooted. Nothing would bring him to the new site. On my computer however, which sits about 10 feet from his, is on the same network as his and goes through the same router, I was able to get to the new site.
> 
> This was quite troubling to say the least. There was nothing we could do to make the new site appear on his computer. I also had received an email from a customer who told me that he was able to get to the new site earlier and now he was back at the old one. Time for the chat helpline again . . . .
> 
> Long story short, I spent the next two hours trying to get them to fix it. I don't know what they did, but it was really screwed up. Here I sent an email out to 500 people inviting them to see it and half of them were not able to get there, or getting to the old site and probably thinking "so what is new?". I did wait and tested everything before the email went out and it was fine. I had orders coming in and nice comments so I knew that others got there alright too. Now this.
> 
> I can't tell you what happened, but ultimately it seemed that both sites were active at once and it was like pot luck as to which one you would wind up at. Very distressing for me, as you could see. And of course it was Sunday night so there was little if any support beyond basic. After the two hours, they screwed it up so badly that I couldn't even sign into the new one or the old one and they said no account existed.
> 
> I finally got someone with some brains and she fixed what the other guy had done and now the old account is shut down and the new one is (hopefully) working fine. I finally just had enough and called it a night and watched two shows before turning in. I guess I reached my limit and just needed to get away from it for a bit. It wasn't as if world peace depended on whether it worked or not after all.
> 
> So this mornings message, although troublesome, brought me quickly back to reality. The links for the downloads were apparently pointing to the files from the old site and this morning I needed to redirect them to the newly named files for the new site. Problem fixed. Everything is OK.
> 
> I need a day away from it, I think. I began painting yesterday just before the new problem arose and by the time I was done with it I was in no mood to paint or do anything. I needed a good evening to disconnect with HBO. So today, I am going to take the day and paint my skaters all day long. I want to finish the set I have here and get the packet in order and have everything ready for it to sell. It will make me happy to see it done.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do something else for a while.
> 
> So I will leave you today with a beautiful and positive image. I took my camera with on our walk yesterday. It was my basic walk 'around the river' where I walk up my street, cross over the bridge into the forest a bit and then come out on the road about a mile away and take the road back up to where I live. It was beautiful and sunny and the trees were awesome. We went past the mill and I played 'tourist' and took pictures all along the way. If you click on the title of the picture, you can see the whole album in my Picasa album. I call it "On the Street Where You Live".
> 
> It is what I choose to remember most about my day yesterday!
> 
> 
> From On the Street Where You Live
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I'd seriously love to paint one of the waterfall/building pictures when it's all done out in fall colors - or maybe snow. It's a beauty for sure!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> I think everything is pretty much done. I really do. I am almost afraid to say anything though because there seems to be so many little details that I know there is bound to be something out of kilter.
> 
> This morning I woke up to the message that none of the article links worked on the site. That got my eyes opened a bit quicker than my cup of coffee did. I did figure out the problem and it is now corrected. It was simple, but as with most cases such as that, when working with html and addresses and links, everything has to match exactly. There is no room for error.
> 
> I am quickly learning that I would probably have been better off wiping things clean and re-entering all the information and files onto the new site. It appears that it has been much more work (and certainly more headaches) migrating one site to the next. Although I will know this for "next time", I don't see "next time" being any time soon and I will probably be senile by then and forget anyway.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> I certainly expected a couple of hiccups would occur when doing this upgrade. I have worked with computers long enough to realize that even in the best of circumstances sometimes things go wrong. So I am not shocked or surprised at all that these little glitches did occur. I am just tired.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon my partner was making the site map to submit to google and the other search engines when he noticed that there were LOTS of links that were broken. These were mostly image links and thumbnails and stuff like that. I had noticed too when I was working on all the products that some of them would say under the photos "1 of 9" or something even though there were only four images present. I thought about it, but since the four that I wanted to be there were, I figured I would see to it later. This occurred on most of the product pages which had more than one image.
> 
> We went on with our tasks, with me writing out the notification and adding in the last month's customers to the customer list (any new customers weren't added from the time when we began working on this site so I had to do it manually). I also needed to sort through and remove duplicate email addresses and send out the email to people letting them know the new site was ready.
> 
> My partner found that the reason behind the broken links was because they renamed our ftp file folder for the new site. They duplicated the files under the new name and hooked it up to the new software for the site. So now instead of say 800 image files, there were over 1500. He spent a while deleting the old files and I continued my task of getting the customer files in order and sending out the mailing. When we each finished our jobs, we took a walk, as it was a beautiful day and we were both in the mood for a break.
> 
> After we returned and had dinner, he tried to get onto the new site. On his computer it came up as the old site. Even if he hand typed it in, he was brought to the old site. He cleared the cache from his browser. He tried a different browser. He rebooted. Nothing would bring him to the new site. On my computer however, which sits about 10 feet from his, is on the same network as his and goes through the same router, I was able to get to the new site.
> 
> This was quite troubling to say the least. There was nothing we could do to make the new site appear on his computer. I also had received an email from a customer who told me that he was able to get to the new site earlier and now he was back at the old one. Time for the chat helpline again . . . .
> 
> Long story short, I spent the next two hours trying to get them to fix it. I don't know what they did, but it was really screwed up. Here I sent an email out to 500 people inviting them to see it and half of them were not able to get there, or getting to the old site and probably thinking "so what is new?". I did wait and tested everything before the email went out and it was fine. I had orders coming in and nice comments so I knew that others got there alright too. Now this.
> 
> I can't tell you what happened, but ultimately it seemed that both sites were active at once and it was like pot luck as to which one you would wind up at. Very distressing for me, as you could see. And of course it was Sunday night so there was little if any support beyond basic. After the two hours, they screwed it up so badly that I couldn't even sign into the new one or the old one and they said no account existed.
> 
> I finally got someone with some brains and she fixed what the other guy had done and now the old account is shut down and the new one is (hopefully) working fine. I finally just had enough and called it a night and watched two shows before turning in. I guess I reached my limit and just needed to get away from it for a bit. It wasn't as if world peace depended on whether it worked or not after all.
> 
> So this mornings message, although troublesome, brought me quickly back to reality. The links for the downloads were apparently pointing to the files from the old site and this morning I needed to redirect them to the newly named files for the new site. Problem fixed. Everything is OK.
> 
> I need a day away from it, I think. I began painting yesterday just before the new problem arose and by the time I was done with it I was in no mood to paint or do anything. I needed a good evening to disconnect with HBO. So today, I am going to take the day and paint my skaters all day long. I want to finish the set I have here and get the packet in order and have everything ready for it to sell. It will make me happy to see it done.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do something else for a while.
> 
> So I will leave you today with a beautiful and positive image. I took my camera with on our walk yesterday. It was my basic walk 'around the river' where I walk up my street, cross over the bridge into the forest a bit and then come out on the road about a mile away and take the road back up to where I live. It was beautiful and sunny and the trees were awesome. We went past the mill and I played 'tourist' and took pictures all along the way. If you click on the title of the picture, you can see the whole album in my Picasa album. I call it "On the Street Where You Live".
> 
> It is what I choose to remember most about my day yesterday!
> 
> 
> From On the Street Where You Live
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Shiela, I just tried searching you with Google and Bing. They both went to your site and it seems to be working on the few items I clicked on. Congrats!! ) That should make you a happy camper 

Nice pics of the walk ;-))

Have a good one!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> I think everything is pretty much done. I really do. I am almost afraid to say anything though because there seems to be so many little details that I know there is bound to be something out of kilter.
> 
> This morning I woke up to the message that none of the article links worked on the site. That got my eyes opened a bit quicker than my cup of coffee did. I did figure out the problem and it is now corrected. It was simple, but as with most cases such as that, when working with html and addresses and links, everything has to match exactly. There is no room for error.
> 
> I am quickly learning that I would probably have been better off wiping things clean and re-entering all the information and files onto the new site. It appears that it has been much more work (and certainly more headaches) migrating one site to the next. Although I will know this for "next time", I don't see "next time" being any time soon and I will probably be senile by then and forget anyway.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> I certainly expected a couple of hiccups would occur when doing this upgrade. I have worked with computers long enough to realize that even in the best of circumstances sometimes things go wrong. So I am not shocked or surprised at all that these little glitches did occur. I am just tired.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon my partner was making the site map to submit to google and the other search engines when he noticed that there were LOTS of links that were broken. These were mostly image links and thumbnails and stuff like that. I had noticed too when I was working on all the products that some of them would say under the photos "1 of 9" or something even though there were only four images present. I thought about it, but since the four that I wanted to be there were, I figured I would see to it later. This occurred on most of the product pages which had more than one image.
> 
> We went on with our tasks, with me writing out the notification and adding in the last month's customers to the customer list (any new customers weren't added from the time when we began working on this site so I had to do it manually). I also needed to sort through and remove duplicate email addresses and send out the email to people letting them know the new site was ready.
> 
> My partner found that the reason behind the broken links was because they renamed our ftp file folder for the new site. They duplicated the files under the new name and hooked it up to the new software for the site. So now instead of say 800 image files, there were over 1500. He spent a while deleting the old files and I continued my task of getting the customer files in order and sending out the mailing. When we each finished our jobs, we took a walk, as it was a beautiful day and we were both in the mood for a break.
> 
> After we returned and had dinner, he tried to get onto the new site. On his computer it came up as the old site. Even if he hand typed it in, he was brought to the old site. He cleared the cache from his browser. He tried a different browser. He rebooted. Nothing would bring him to the new site. On my computer however, which sits about 10 feet from his, is on the same network as his and goes through the same router, I was able to get to the new site.
> 
> This was quite troubling to say the least. There was nothing we could do to make the new site appear on his computer. I also had received an email from a customer who told me that he was able to get to the new site earlier and now he was back at the old one. Time for the chat helpline again . . . .
> 
> Long story short, I spent the next two hours trying to get them to fix it. I don't know what they did, but it was really screwed up. Here I sent an email out to 500 people inviting them to see it and half of them were not able to get there, or getting to the old site and probably thinking "so what is new?". I did wait and tested everything before the email went out and it was fine. I had orders coming in and nice comments so I knew that others got there alright too. Now this.
> 
> I can't tell you what happened, but ultimately it seemed that both sites were active at once and it was like pot luck as to which one you would wind up at. Very distressing for me, as you could see. And of course it was Sunday night so there was little if any support beyond basic. After the two hours, they screwed it up so badly that I couldn't even sign into the new one or the old one and they said no account existed.
> 
> I finally got someone with some brains and she fixed what the other guy had done and now the old account is shut down and the new one is (hopefully) working fine. I finally just had enough and called it a night and watched two shows before turning in. I guess I reached my limit and just needed to get away from it for a bit. It wasn't as if world peace depended on whether it worked or not after all.
> 
> So this mornings message, although troublesome, brought me quickly back to reality. The links for the downloads were apparently pointing to the files from the old site and this morning I needed to redirect them to the newly named files for the new site. Problem fixed. Everything is OK.
> 
> I need a day away from it, I think. I began painting yesterday just before the new problem arose and by the time I was done with it I was in no mood to paint or do anything. I needed a good evening to disconnect with HBO. So today, I am going to take the day and paint my skaters all day long. I want to finish the set I have here and get the packet in order and have everything ready for it to sell. It will make me happy to see it done.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do something else for a while.
> 
> So I will leave you today with a beautiful and positive image. I took my camera with on our walk yesterday. It was my basic walk 'around the river' where I walk up my street, cross over the bridge into the forest a bit and then come out on the road about a mile away and take the road back up to where I live. It was beautiful and sunny and the trees were awesome. We went past the mill and I played 'tourist' and took pictures all along the way. If you click on the title of the picture, you can see the whole album in my Picasa album. I call it "On the Street Where You Live".
> 
> It is what I choose to remember most about my day yesterday!
> 
> 
> From On the Street Where You Live
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila, The pictures you took of your area are all super lovely, I envy the beauty you have but not the cold weather you have! My bad back cannot stand the cold, it aches when I'm cold. Here in Florida we do not get the fabulous fall colors, it just seems to fade to some sort of grey and the leaves fall off and the ones that have green leaves year round just fade a bit. But I love it here.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mostly business stuff *

Yesterday I was quite busy with many little tasks that added up to filling the day up. Did you every have a day like that? I must have checked off ten things on my 'to do' list that would have almost been forgotten about. Although I didn't physically push the pile very far on the painting front, I plan to do so today. With all the little things out of the way, I should be able to dedicate the vast majority of the day to painting.

I have received good reviews for the site so far. I did make a mistake in that I put the little Victorian dresser tray in the catalog and on the site. I had given a list of items to my partner and I forgot all about it. The magazine with that project in it doesn't come out for another couple of weeks and they have first rights on it so I shouldn't sell or show it until they had their run. I had completely forgotten about it with all the stuff I was doing.

Getting it off of the site was easy, All I needed to do was uncheck a box and that was done. Getting out of the catalog was a little trickier. But fortunately it is was in a good place on the catalog and I was able to redo the page it was on without too much trouble. I was happy because within a couple of hours of hearing about it the problem was solved.

I also talked to my friend Jean, who is the one who got me involved with the Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase. That was a really fun and exciting conversation. We got to catch up and talk about the event and who will be there and the judging and the clubs and I got excited all over again about participating in the show. I found out that several of my friends from our old AOL Thursday night chats are going to be there. Billie from Michigan (who we all call "Mom") who is a great scroller. Mac from New York who is an expert finisher is coming with his entire woodworking group (they rent a bus every year to attend). Leldon from Alabama who is a wonderful scroll sawyer too is thinking about coming. He just found out that a series of his designs will be published by the "other" scroll saw magazine. He is like another son to me, as he is my son's age and I have known him since he was 16 years old. Besides all the professional opportunities this show will have for me, personally it will be like a reunion of many of my woodworking friends that I have known forever. Not to mention the new people I will meet.

It is going to be a wonderful trip in so many ways, and after the show, I plan to drive on to Chicago to see my kids and friends and spend some time there. It will be a great thing to dream about and plan over the winter months and also it will inspire me to make some really special projects to showcase there.

Today I will be back at painting. I do have a few things to follow up with customers, but with most things under my belt, I feel free to work on and finish the skating pond. I will post some more characters on that blog, as I am far behind in doing so. I really want to finish that part of the project on this end and get a couple of full sample sets cut. The article is coming out in a few weeks and I want everything to be totally ready to go when it does.

So that is it for today. I guess it is mostly the business side of things again. It seems that takes a lot of my days up lately. But soon I will be back to cutting and making new patterns. It has only been a little over a week since my last pattern and already I miss it.

Have a wonderful Tuesday and be happy and productive.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Mostly business stuff *
> 
> Yesterday I was quite busy with many little tasks that added up to filling the day up. Did you every have a day like that? I must have checked off ten things on my 'to do' list that would have almost been forgotten about. Although I didn't physically push the pile very far on the painting front, I plan to do so today. With all the little things out of the way, I should be able to dedicate the vast majority of the day to painting.
> 
> I have received good reviews for the site so far. I did make a mistake in that I put the little Victorian dresser tray in the catalog and on the site. I had given a list of items to my partner and I forgot all about it. The magazine with that project in it doesn't come out for another couple of weeks and they have first rights on it so I shouldn't sell or show it until they had their run. I had completely forgotten about it with all the stuff I was doing.
> 
> Getting it off of the site was easy, All I needed to do was uncheck a box and that was done. Getting out of the catalog was a little trickier. But fortunately it is was in a good place on the catalog and I was able to redo the page it was on without too much trouble. I was happy because within a couple of hours of hearing about it the problem was solved.
> 
> I also talked to my friend Jean, who is the one who got me involved with the Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase. That was a really fun and exciting conversation. We got to catch up and talk about the event and who will be there and the judging and the clubs and I got excited all over again about participating in the show. I found out that several of my friends from our old AOL Thursday night chats are going to be there. Billie from Michigan (who we all call "Mom") who is a great scroller. Mac from New York who is an expert finisher is coming with his entire woodworking group (they rent a bus every year to attend). Leldon from Alabama who is a wonderful scroll sawyer too is thinking about coming. He just found out that a series of his designs will be published by the "other" scroll saw magazine. He is like another son to me, as he is my son's age and I have known him since he was 16 years old. Besides all the professional opportunities this show will have for me, personally it will be like a reunion of many of my woodworking friends that I have known forever. Not to mention the new people I will meet.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful trip in so many ways, and after the show, I plan to drive on to Chicago to see my kids and friends and spend some time there. It will be a great thing to dream about and plan over the winter months and also it will inspire me to make some really special projects to showcase there.
> 
> Today I will be back at painting. I do have a few things to follow up with customers, but with most things under my belt, I feel free to work on and finish the skating pond. I will post some more characters on that blog, as I am far behind in doing so. I really want to finish that part of the project on this end and get a couple of full sample sets cut. The article is coming out in a few weeks and I want everything to be totally ready to go when it does.
> 
> So that is it for today. I guess it is mostly the business side of things again. It seems that takes a lot of my days up lately. But soon I will be back to cutting and making new patterns. It has only been a little over a week since my last pattern and already I miss it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday and be happy and productive.


Shelia, You seem to be getting busier and busier by the minute! I heard someone once say, "God put us on this earth to do a certian # of things and I am so far behind, I'll never die".


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mostly business stuff *
> 
> Yesterday I was quite busy with many little tasks that added up to filling the day up. Did you every have a day like that? I must have checked off ten things on my 'to do' list that would have almost been forgotten about. Although I didn't physically push the pile very far on the painting front, I plan to do so today. With all the little things out of the way, I should be able to dedicate the vast majority of the day to painting.
> 
> I have received good reviews for the site so far. I did make a mistake in that I put the little Victorian dresser tray in the catalog and on the site. I had given a list of items to my partner and I forgot all about it. The magazine with that project in it doesn't come out for another couple of weeks and they have first rights on it so I shouldn't sell or show it until they had their run. I had completely forgotten about it with all the stuff I was doing.
> 
> Getting it off of the site was easy, All I needed to do was uncheck a box and that was done. Getting out of the catalog was a little trickier. But fortunately it is was in a good place on the catalog and I was able to redo the page it was on without too much trouble. I was happy because within a couple of hours of hearing about it the problem was solved.
> 
> I also talked to my friend Jean, who is the one who got me involved with the Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase. That was a really fun and exciting conversation. We got to catch up and talk about the event and who will be there and the judging and the clubs and I got excited all over again about participating in the show. I found out that several of my friends from our old AOL Thursday night chats are going to be there. Billie from Michigan (who we all call "Mom") who is a great scroller. Mac from New York who is an expert finisher is coming with his entire woodworking group (they rent a bus every year to attend). Leldon from Alabama who is a wonderful scroll sawyer too is thinking about coming. He just found out that a series of his designs will be published by the "other" scroll saw magazine. He is like another son to me, as he is my son's age and I have known him since he was 16 years old. Besides all the professional opportunities this show will have for me, personally it will be like a reunion of many of my woodworking friends that I have known forever. Not to mention the new people I will meet.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful trip in so many ways, and after the show, I plan to drive on to Chicago to see my kids and friends and spend some time there. It will be a great thing to dream about and plan over the winter months and also it will inspire me to make some really special projects to showcase there.
> 
> Today I will be back at painting. I do have a few things to follow up with customers, but with most things under my belt, I feel free to work on and finish the skating pond. I will post some more characters on that blog, as I am far behind in doing so. I really want to finish that part of the project on this end and get a couple of full sample sets cut. The article is coming out in a few weeks and I want everything to be totally ready to go when it does.
> 
> So that is it for today. I guess it is mostly the business side of things again. It seems that takes a lot of my days up lately. But soon I will be back to cutting and making new patterns. It has only been a little over a week since my last pattern and already I miss it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday and be happy and productive.


Yes, Cozmo. But that is good. I remember when my business was an 'afterthought'. As you can imagine, it wasn't very successful at that point either. I really do like all the aspects of my business. (Besides - it keeps me out of trouble! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Mostly business stuff *
> 
> Yesterday I was quite busy with many little tasks that added up to filling the day up. Did you every have a day like that? I must have checked off ten things on my 'to do' list that would have almost been forgotten about. Although I didn't physically push the pile very far on the painting front, I plan to do so today. With all the little things out of the way, I should be able to dedicate the vast majority of the day to painting.
> 
> I have received good reviews for the site so far. I did make a mistake in that I put the little Victorian dresser tray in the catalog and on the site. I had given a list of items to my partner and I forgot all about it. The magazine with that project in it doesn't come out for another couple of weeks and they have first rights on it so I shouldn't sell or show it until they had their run. I had completely forgotten about it with all the stuff I was doing.
> 
> Getting it off of the site was easy, All I needed to do was uncheck a box and that was done. Getting out of the catalog was a little trickier. But fortunately it is was in a good place on the catalog and I was able to redo the page it was on without too much trouble. I was happy because within a couple of hours of hearing about it the problem was solved.
> 
> I also talked to my friend Jean, who is the one who got me involved with the Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase. That was a really fun and exciting conversation. We got to catch up and talk about the event and who will be there and the judging and the clubs and I got excited all over again about participating in the show. I found out that several of my friends from our old AOL Thursday night chats are going to be there. Billie from Michigan (who we all call "Mom") who is a great scroller. Mac from New York who is an expert finisher is coming with his entire woodworking group (they rent a bus every year to attend). Leldon from Alabama who is a wonderful scroll sawyer too is thinking about coming. He just found out that a series of his designs will be published by the "other" scroll saw magazine. He is like another son to me, as he is my son's age and I have known him since he was 16 years old. Besides all the professional opportunities this show will have for me, personally it will be like a reunion of many of my woodworking friends that I have known forever. Not to mention the new people I will meet.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful trip in so many ways, and after the show, I plan to drive on to Chicago to see my kids and friends and spend some time there. It will be a great thing to dream about and plan over the winter months and also it will inspire me to make some really special projects to showcase there.
> 
> Today I will be back at painting. I do have a few things to follow up with customers, but with most things under my belt, I feel free to work on and finish the skating pond. I will post some more characters on that blog, as I am far behind in doing so. I really want to finish that part of the project on this end and get a couple of full sample sets cut. The article is coming out in a few weeks and I want everything to be totally ready to go when it does.
> 
> So that is it for today. I guess it is mostly the business side of things again. It seems that takes a lot of my days up lately. But soon I will be back to cutting and making new patterns. It has only been a little over a week since my last pattern and already I miss it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday and be happy and productive.


Sheila, I think beyond explanation, the friends and relatives you had mentioned are the most special group of persons so close to you that made you a success. It is a nice plan that you will meet your son and go for Chicago. You will get full energy booster now that it seems you are exhausted. Hope for the best when you meet them. God Bless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Mostly business stuff *
> 
> Yesterday I was quite busy with many little tasks that added up to filling the day up. Did you every have a day like that? I must have checked off ten things on my 'to do' list that would have almost been forgotten about. Although I didn't physically push the pile very far on the painting front, I plan to do so today. With all the little things out of the way, I should be able to dedicate the vast majority of the day to painting.
> 
> I have received good reviews for the site so far. I did make a mistake in that I put the little Victorian dresser tray in the catalog and on the site. I had given a list of items to my partner and I forgot all about it. The magazine with that project in it doesn't come out for another couple of weeks and they have first rights on it so I shouldn't sell or show it until they had their run. I had completely forgotten about it with all the stuff I was doing.
> 
> Getting it off of the site was easy, All I needed to do was uncheck a box and that was done. Getting out of the catalog was a little trickier. But fortunately it is was in a good place on the catalog and I was able to redo the page it was on without too much trouble. I was happy because within a couple of hours of hearing about it the problem was solved.
> 
> I also talked to my friend Jean, who is the one who got me involved with the Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase. That was a really fun and exciting conversation. We got to catch up and talk about the event and who will be there and the judging and the clubs and I got excited all over again about participating in the show. I found out that several of my friends from our old AOL Thursday night chats are going to be there. Billie from Michigan (who we all call "Mom") who is a great scroller. Mac from New York who is an expert finisher is coming with his entire woodworking group (they rent a bus every year to attend). Leldon from Alabama who is a wonderful scroll sawyer too is thinking about coming. He just found out that a series of his designs will be published by the "other" scroll saw magazine. He is like another son to me, as he is my son's age and I have known him since he was 16 years old. Besides all the professional opportunities this show will have for me, personally it will be like a reunion of many of my woodworking friends that I have known forever. Not to mention the new people I will meet.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful trip in so many ways, and after the show, I plan to drive on to Chicago to see my kids and friends and spend some time there. It will be a great thing to dream about and plan over the winter months and also it will inspire me to make some really special projects to showcase there.
> 
> Today I will be back at painting. I do have a few things to follow up with customers, but with most things under my belt, I feel free to work on and finish the skating pond. I will post some more characters on that blog, as I am far behind in doing so. I really want to finish that part of the project on this end and get a couple of full sample sets cut. The article is coming out in a few weeks and I want everything to be totally ready to go when it does.
> 
> So that is it for today. I guess it is mostly the business side of things again. It seems that takes a lot of my days up lately. But soon I will be back to cutting and making new patterns. It has only been a little over a week since my last pattern and already I miss it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday and be happy and productive.


You inspired me to write a bit too Shelia, but after I started I deleted it. Problem is in the construction business doing competitive bids, if I write enough to make any sense of it, it may tip off the competition to what is happening. The chances of that are very small, but the possibility is real. Especially when the jobs bid date is a week out. So, I deleted a day in the life of a laid back electrical contractor in a wild and crazy world. The whole world will have to continue to wonder how I do what I do. People have said what I have done for the last 20 years can't be done ;-)) The thing is, if they ever figure out how easy it is, they'll all want to do it; then, what will I do? ;- ((


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mostly business stuff *
> 
> Yesterday I was quite busy with many little tasks that added up to filling the day up. Did you every have a day like that? I must have checked off ten things on my 'to do' list that would have almost been forgotten about. Although I didn't physically push the pile very far on the painting front, I plan to do so today. With all the little things out of the way, I should be able to dedicate the vast majority of the day to painting.
> 
> I have received good reviews for the site so far. I did make a mistake in that I put the little Victorian dresser tray in the catalog and on the site. I had given a list of items to my partner and I forgot all about it. The magazine with that project in it doesn't come out for another couple of weeks and they have first rights on it so I shouldn't sell or show it until they had their run. I had completely forgotten about it with all the stuff I was doing.
> 
> Getting it off of the site was easy, All I needed to do was uncheck a box and that was done. Getting out of the catalog was a little trickier. But fortunately it is was in a good place on the catalog and I was able to redo the page it was on without too much trouble. I was happy because within a couple of hours of hearing about it the problem was solved.
> 
> I also talked to my friend Jean, who is the one who got me involved with the Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase. That was a really fun and exciting conversation. We got to catch up and talk about the event and who will be there and the judging and the clubs and I got excited all over again about participating in the show. I found out that several of my friends from our old AOL Thursday night chats are going to be there. Billie from Michigan (who we all call "Mom") who is a great scroller. Mac from New York who is an expert finisher is coming with his entire woodworking group (they rent a bus every year to attend). Leldon from Alabama who is a wonderful scroll sawyer too is thinking about coming. He just found out that a series of his designs will be published by the "other" scroll saw magazine. He is like another son to me, as he is my son's age and I have known him since he was 16 years old. Besides all the professional opportunities this show will have for me, personally it will be like a reunion of many of my woodworking friends that I have known forever. Not to mention the new people I will meet.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful trip in so many ways, and after the show, I plan to drive on to Chicago to see my kids and friends and spend some time there. It will be a great thing to dream about and plan over the winter months and also it will inspire me to make some really special projects to showcase there.
> 
> Today I will be back at painting. I do have a few things to follow up with customers, but with most things under my belt, I feel free to work on and finish the skating pond. I will post some more characters on that blog, as I am far behind in doing so. I really want to finish that part of the project on this end and get a couple of full sample sets cut. The article is coming out in a few weeks and I want everything to be totally ready to go when it does.
> 
> So that is it for today. I guess it is mostly the business side of things again. It seems that takes a lot of my days up lately. But soon I will be back to cutting and making new patterns. It has only been a little over a week since my last pattern and already I miss it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday and be happy and productive.


I understand TS. I sometimes have others ask why I share everything so openly. I think that is the part of me that is a teacher. My business is so different from yours. When many are bidding for the same job and there is only one job to be had (or project to be built) it is going to be far more competitive. For my line of work, there are so many variables and different styles that when I share a certain technique, even if someone else applies it to their own design it will still in all probability be quite different from mine. In an exacting profession such as construction, you don't have that luxury.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*

I must really be getting old.

I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.

Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.

I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.

I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.

I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.

Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.

Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.

The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.

So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.

Have a wonderful day.

This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch.  The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


I've had a few very close calls myself, Sheila, ones that make me scratch my head, and wonder why I'm still here…
I can only guess that, though it's not required that I understand, He has His reasons… and purposes… and I, and you too, have a role to play in His Plan…
Drive Safely, my Friend!! Good Luck with the Eye Doctor and think of how much easier it will be to design (and see those designs afterward!!)


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


Hi Sheila.

I hope you changed your insurance to "storage" for the time it was parked. It's a *lot *cheaper that way.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


Shelia, I had a similar situatiion. Picture this,...

8:00 am,...Got laid off work
On the way to the unemployment office (20 minutes later),
a 71 year old crossing guard with no drivers licenses
runs a red light and totals my mint 65 ford falcon.
Ambulance couldn't take me because "my injuries werent life threating".
Tow truck wouldn't take me home because their insurance wouldn't conver me.
Police had another call to got to.
I walked home with a busted up knee.
It started to rain and a was chased by a really mean and big pit bull.

I had a bad day. (YA THINK?)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


Sheila. I've been in similar scrapes, myself. Its just another roll of the dice. If we're lucky we learn from our mistakes. If we're unlucky we don't get to. None of us have come up with Snake Eyes (double one), yet.
Of course statistically we all will one day. I sincerely hope that for you (and others reading this) its way, way 
into the future. Far enough not to bother thinking about.

ps Hope the eye test went well, ie not too expensive.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


I have been on two very close call and a few others and seen toooo many
consider to have two sets of tires the one you have now
and some there is alot narower with mud and snow pattern in
not so you can drive all year but so you can drive in the spring time and most of the autumm
and then use the wide 9 tumms in summertime
you will maybee think it looks silly and you are right it does 
but it is alot safer becourse the waight of the car stand on a smaller place and by then
better can press thrugh the water /snow and the pattern drain faster/more water pr.second
than summertires specielly if you compare with the wide tires you drive on
and except for the cost of a set wheel rim its not more expencive to drive this way
and thange wheels only take about 15 minuts twice a year

hope your little trip goes well enjoy the day Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


Just be careful this time and the days to come. 
Take care and be careful on the roads.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


Hi, guys! I made it there and back fine. Although it poured rain all the way back.  I was happy I was behind someone who was going slow because it took the pressure off of me. Most of the highway is 1 lane with a passing lane every several kms.

Paul - I did ask my insurance and they will discount it for the time the car is not driven. I didn't do it last year because I wasn't sure if it would work for me or not, but this year I am definitely getting the discount. 

I have considered different tires and figured out the cost of the rims and tires would be as much as getting an old 'runaround' car for winter, if needed. It is probably best for me to leave it alone altogether no matter which season it is if the conditions are not good. I am happy that I don't require much travel and I think I can function well with a part time vehicle - at least for now. I do know my neighbors enough so that if there is an emergency they would certainly help.

In rereading my post of this morning, I probably sounded quite silly in my worrying, but while driving home in that pouring rain I did feel a bit of anxiety. But I faced my demon and got home safe and sound. I had a great lunch at Bernie and Ellen's and they had some family visiting and it was nice to be there on a social level, instead of just to be in the shop. I also got to see some friends and had a good visit with them so all in all it was a good day. The 4am wake up is catching up to me though so I don't think I am going to do anything tonight but I will start out fresh tomorrow and have some fun!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Deep Thoughts for a Wednesday*
> 
> I must really be getting old.
> 
> I have an appointment to get my eyes checked this morning and I have been up since just past four being restless and thinking about it. It is now just after six and I have already gone through most of my mail and read the headlines and picked around here a bit. It didn't help that it rained all night and I know that I will have to drive on the wet highway.
> 
> Last April I had to go on the same road after the rain. The road is not in great repair and after only about five minutes after I got on it, I hit a water-filled depression and the car hydroplaned and after spinning two times fully around, slid backwards across the highway and flew into a 10 foot ditch. It landed pretty much on all four wheels, with the back end and passenger side receiving the brunt of the damage. I was not hurt, but completely stunned and after sitting a minute to compose myself, I opened the door and had to step out into a foot of wet mud. After all it was April here and raining and the mud is probably what cushioned me from further damage.
> 
> I had never had an accident before this and (no lie) it was one week before I was to pay off my Mustang convertible after six years of large payments. It sounds like something out of a movie, but it is the truth. I don't know why the air bags didn't deploy, but I hear if they did, the car would be a total loss. I was lucky. I was also fortunate that the car didn't roll and actually flew in the air and landed on all wheels because if it had slid down the bank and rolled I would have been severely injured because it is a convertible. It took three attempts to pull it out, as the ditch was deep and the side so steep it kept wanting to roll when they were pulling it up. It groaned with protest with each attempt and it was very disturbing to watch. The damages exceeded $7000 and even though I was insured, I still had to pay a substantial portion of it myself. It looks as good as new after the six weeks it took to repair it (they had to wait for parts) and I am fine. But I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I have never driven the same since then. I learned to put the car away in the winter. I couldn't really afford storage, but I parked it and didn't drive it AT ALL from November until March or so last year. That car has nine inch wide tires and rear wheel drive and a 300+ hp engine and has no business whatsoever being driven in the hilly areas around here - especially in the wet and snow. Maybe by next year I will be able to purchase a cheap workhorse of a car. But for now I will make due like I did last winter and just plan my trips ahead and depend on friends. It worked last year fine and I am sure it will for this year.
> 
> I don't know why my mind went to all this gloom and doom this morning. Perhaps because the accident happened when the pavement was wet as it is today. I know I will be careful and drive slow but the thought of going still kind of rattles me. I haven't driven a lot since then, and I know it is a matter of getting back on the horse and overcoming my anxiety. I will just bring some good music and leave early enough to take it slow and try to enjoy the countryside.
> 
> Thinking along these lines really makes me feel old. There is something about experience that changes us I think. Good or bad, we are different. I watch my daughter and her friends and I hear stories of some of the things they have done and I think how reckless they are and wonder why sometimes they don't see it. But then I think back to my own past and when I was growing up and her age, I did some pretty wild things myself. I suppose we all have. We look back on them and kind of chuckle to ourselves and wonder what we were thinking. And again we realize how lucky we are.
> 
> Many times people ask how I can keep such a positive attitude every day. In fact, I am surprised at how many do ask, because I don't even realize many times that I am that positive. I kid about my 'pink cloud thinking' sometimes and I do know that I try to look at things on the bright side for the most part, but I don't think it is anything out of the ordinary. But I suppose sometime it is.
> 
> The way I look at it, if it were my 'time to go' then the higher powers had a fine opportunity to do so that day in April. I walked away from things without a scratch, as they say. But emotionally, I feel that there must be some reason that I am still here to write and talk to you all every day and do my job. Man has questioned the purpose of his life since the beginning of time. I had not really thought in those terms until the accident. I feel very fortunate that I am still around to be able to teach others and encourage them to do their best and help them reach their own potential. When I hear all the positive things back from my customers, friends and colleagues, I know I am doing things right. If I can help someone see all the good things that are waiting for them to embrace in this world I am successful.
> 
> So with those thoughts, I will get on with my day. I am sorry for the strange post, but it is where my thoughts are this morning. I'll be back to woodworking and painting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> This is the true joy in life, the being used for a purpose recognized by yourself as a mighty one; the being thoroughly worn out before you are thrown on the scrap heap; the being a force of nature instead of a feverish selfish little clod of ailments and grievances complaining that the world will not devote itself to making you happy. ~George Bernard Shaw


great to hear you had a good day and arived safely home

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*There's No Place Like Home*

After yesterday's adventure, I am happy to be able to stay at home and get some work done today. Although I know it is good for me to venture out into the real world sometimes, I can't help but appreciate the comfort and security of my own surroundings. I have always been someone who enjoys their surroundings, and even though I look forward to the day trips I take, there is something comforting and safe about returning home. I don't think that it is severe enough to be referred to as agoraphobic, but the undertones are certainly there. I have made a fairly comfortable 'nest' here on my little pink cloud and my happiest days are spent here working and creating things.

With that said, the visit to the eye doctor went well. There was one incident where I needed to take a pre-test to see how my peripheral vision was that troubled me though. You had to look in this little box and they gave you a hand-held remote control thingy and every time you saw little "ants" dancing you needed to click the button. The test wasn't what bothered me. It was the fact that I mentioned to the girl "oh, I see you have a new test" and she replied that they have had it for several years. I then mentioned that I had never done it before and she looked on my chart and said "yes, you did fine on it". Humm . . . .

I spent the parts of the remainder of the day trying to recall doing it. It seemed so new to me. And certainly I would have remembered the little ants and the hand-held remote? It was a little bit disturbing.

Other than that things were fine. I needed an adjustment on my reading (close) prescription and was given a new pair of bi-focal contacts to try out for a week or so before ordering the supply of them. I still will need readers because of the close work that I am constantly doing but that is fine and I don't mind them at all.

Over the last couple of years, I had several people tell me that readers were detrimental to your eyes and made them worse. I asked my optometrist about this and she said they were fine. Apparently from age about 40 to about 55 it is normal for our eyes to deteriorate a bit. She said that then things level off and they stay pretty much the same barring all disease and other factors. She said many people start using readers when they notice this decline in the ability to read and do close work and over the next few years they may see their prescription change and they need to get stronger readers. Some think that it is the glasses that cause this, but she feels it is a natural occurrence and would happen anyway. So not to worry.

It makes sense to me. So I have about five years to go to bottom out and at least at this point they aren't that bad at all. Good news for me. 

Today I will be (again) back at painting. I AM going to post more skating pond figures and catch up with that, as I only have a couple more to paint and then the accessories which are easy. I need to finish this and get things buttoned up with the pattern and everything else, as I found it is taking me far too long.

It has been one of those weeks where I am busy every second and seemingly getting nothing accomplished. I think it is because so much of what I have been doing is customer service related and I am still ironing out a few things with the site. The other day I had an order and although the customer chose US shipping, it didn't have a shipping charge or charge the customer. That took a couple of hours to figure out and to make it work properly. There were so many things that didn't translate properly from the old site and although I only have to set up the order form one time (THANK GOODNESS!!) it is quite complicated and tricky to make things work the way they should. I want to say "this is it and it is done" but I am almost afraid to boast too soon. I'll say that it appears that everything is done and working (until the next thing comes up - lol)

It's still raining and its a great day to paint and make a pot of soup. I am hoping to be able to report that I am just about finished with the pond and I am aiming to unveil the entire scene by the end of the weekend.

"Barring all disasters" 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *There's No Place Like Home*
> 
> After yesterday's adventure, I am happy to be able to stay at home and get some work done today. Although I know it is good for me to venture out into the real world sometimes, I can't help but appreciate the comfort and security of my own surroundings. I have always been someone who enjoys their surroundings, and even though I look forward to the day trips I take, there is something comforting and safe about returning home. I don't think that it is severe enough to be referred to as agoraphobic, but the undertones are certainly there. I have made a fairly comfortable 'nest' here on my little pink cloud and my happiest days are spent here working and creating things.
> 
> With that said, the visit to the eye doctor went well. There was one incident where I needed to take a pre-test to see how my peripheral vision was that troubled me though. You had to look in this little box and they gave you a hand-held remote control thingy and every time you saw little "ants" dancing you needed to click the button. The test wasn't what bothered me. It was the fact that I mentioned to the girl "oh, I see you have a new test" and she replied that they have had it for several years. I then mentioned that I had never done it before and she looked on my chart and said "yes, you did fine on it". Humm . . . .
> 
> I spent the parts of the remainder of the day trying to recall doing it. It seemed so new to me. And certainly I would have remembered the little ants and the hand-held remote? It was a little bit disturbing.
> 
> Other than that things were fine. I needed an adjustment on my reading (close) prescription and was given a new pair of bi-focal contacts to try out for a week or so before ordering the supply of them. I still will need readers because of the close work that I am constantly doing but that is fine and I don't mind them at all.
> 
> Over the last couple of years, I had several people tell me that readers were detrimental to your eyes and made them worse. I asked my optometrist about this and she said they were fine. Apparently from age about 40 to about 55 it is normal for our eyes to deteriorate a bit. She said that then things level off and they stay pretty much the same barring all disease and other factors. She said many people start using readers when they notice this decline in the ability to read and do close work and over the next few years they may see their prescription change and they need to get stronger readers. Some think that it is the glasses that cause this, but she feels it is a natural occurrence and would happen anyway. So not to worry.
> 
> It makes sense to me. So I have about five years to go to bottom out and at least at this point they aren't that bad at all. Good news for me.
> 
> Today I will be (again) back at painting. I AM going to post more skating pond figures and catch up with that, as I only have a couple more to paint and then the accessories which are easy. I need to finish this and get things buttoned up with the pattern and everything else, as I found it is taking me far too long.
> 
> It has been one of those weeks where I am busy every second and seemingly getting nothing accomplished. I think it is because so much of what I have been doing is customer service related and I am still ironing out a few things with the site. The other day I had an order and although the customer chose US shipping, it didn't have a shipping charge or charge the customer. That took a couple of hours to figure out and to make it work properly. There were so many things that didn't translate properly from the old site and although I only have to set up the order form one time (THANK GOODNESS!!) it is quite complicated and tricky to make things work the way they should. I want to say "this is it and it is done" but I am almost afraid to boast too soon. I'll say that it appears that everything is done and working (until the next thing comes up - lol)
> 
> It's still raining and its a great day to paint and make a pot of soup. I am hoping to be able to report that I am just about finished with the pond and I am aiming to unveil the entire scene by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Looking forward to seeing the POND and reading the story that goes with it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *There's No Place Like Home*
> 
> After yesterday's adventure, I am happy to be able to stay at home and get some work done today. Although I know it is good for me to venture out into the real world sometimes, I can't help but appreciate the comfort and security of my own surroundings. I have always been someone who enjoys their surroundings, and even though I look forward to the day trips I take, there is something comforting and safe about returning home. I don't think that it is severe enough to be referred to as agoraphobic, but the undertones are certainly there. I have made a fairly comfortable 'nest' here on my little pink cloud and my happiest days are spent here working and creating things.
> 
> With that said, the visit to the eye doctor went well. There was one incident where I needed to take a pre-test to see how my peripheral vision was that troubled me though. You had to look in this little box and they gave you a hand-held remote control thingy and every time you saw little "ants" dancing you needed to click the button. The test wasn't what bothered me. It was the fact that I mentioned to the girl "oh, I see you have a new test" and she replied that they have had it for several years. I then mentioned that I had never done it before and she looked on my chart and said "yes, you did fine on it". Humm . . . .
> 
> I spent the parts of the remainder of the day trying to recall doing it. It seemed so new to me. And certainly I would have remembered the little ants and the hand-held remote? It was a little bit disturbing.
> 
> Other than that things were fine. I needed an adjustment on my reading (close) prescription and was given a new pair of bi-focal contacts to try out for a week or so before ordering the supply of them. I still will need readers because of the close work that I am constantly doing but that is fine and I don't mind them at all.
> 
> Over the last couple of years, I had several people tell me that readers were detrimental to your eyes and made them worse. I asked my optometrist about this and she said they were fine. Apparently from age about 40 to about 55 it is normal for our eyes to deteriorate a bit. She said that then things level off and they stay pretty much the same barring all disease and other factors. She said many people start using readers when they notice this decline in the ability to read and do close work and over the next few years they may see their prescription change and they need to get stronger readers. Some think that it is the glasses that cause this, but she feels it is a natural occurrence and would happen anyway. So not to worry.
> 
> It makes sense to me. So I have about five years to go to bottom out and at least at this point they aren't that bad at all. Good news for me.
> 
> Today I will be (again) back at painting. I AM going to post more skating pond figures and catch up with that, as I only have a couple more to paint and then the accessories which are easy. I need to finish this and get things buttoned up with the pattern and everything else, as I found it is taking me far too long.
> 
> It has been one of those weeks where I am busy every second and seemingly getting nothing accomplished. I think it is because so much of what I have been doing is customer service related and I am still ironing out a few things with the site. The other day I had an order and although the customer chose US shipping, it didn't have a shipping charge or charge the customer. That took a couple of hours to figure out and to make it work properly. There were so many things that didn't translate properly from the old site and although I only have to set up the order form one time (THANK GOODNESS!!) it is quite complicated and tricky to make things work the way they should. I want to say "this is it and it is done" but I am almost afraid to boast too soon. I'll say that it appears that everything is done and working (until the next thing comes up - lol)
> 
> It's still raining and its a great day to paint and make a pot of soup. I am hoping to be able to report that I am just about finished with the pond and I am aiming to unveil the entire scene by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


ooh boy - ooh boy chrismas time ariving before time
you realy know how to teas the public 

and about the glasses I have used glasses since I was 7-8 year old 
if what people have told you was right then I shuold have been blind many many years ago
its not the reading glass or the close work it just that our eyemuscle that is bgoing to be more stiff
and can´t strech over the length so smoothly as it did before and therefore can´t make the focus

to bee nearsighted is mostly something that happens in the city-civilycatation where they ain´t 
have to rely so much on the eyesight to survive as they are in the areas where they have to hunt
down the wild before they can eat , just look at the eskimo´s nearly nobody of them have glasses
in the age of what we call the working period between child and 70 years

have a great day yourself Sheila
Dennis


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *There's No Place Like Home*
> 
> After yesterday's adventure, I am happy to be able to stay at home and get some work done today. Although I know it is good for me to venture out into the real world sometimes, I can't help but appreciate the comfort and security of my own surroundings. I have always been someone who enjoys their surroundings, and even though I look forward to the day trips I take, there is something comforting and safe about returning home. I don't think that it is severe enough to be referred to as agoraphobic, but the undertones are certainly there. I have made a fairly comfortable 'nest' here on my little pink cloud and my happiest days are spent here working and creating things.
> 
> With that said, the visit to the eye doctor went well. There was one incident where I needed to take a pre-test to see how my peripheral vision was that troubled me though. You had to look in this little box and they gave you a hand-held remote control thingy and every time you saw little "ants" dancing you needed to click the button. The test wasn't what bothered me. It was the fact that I mentioned to the girl "oh, I see you have a new test" and she replied that they have had it for several years. I then mentioned that I had never done it before and she looked on my chart and said "yes, you did fine on it". Humm . . . .
> 
> I spent the parts of the remainder of the day trying to recall doing it. It seemed so new to me. And certainly I would have remembered the little ants and the hand-held remote? It was a little bit disturbing.
> 
> Other than that things were fine. I needed an adjustment on my reading (close) prescription and was given a new pair of bi-focal contacts to try out for a week or so before ordering the supply of them. I still will need readers because of the close work that I am constantly doing but that is fine and I don't mind them at all.
> 
> Over the last couple of years, I had several people tell me that readers were detrimental to your eyes and made them worse. I asked my optometrist about this and she said they were fine. Apparently from age about 40 to about 55 it is normal for our eyes to deteriorate a bit. She said that then things level off and they stay pretty much the same barring all disease and other factors. She said many people start using readers when they notice this decline in the ability to read and do close work and over the next few years they may see their prescription change and they need to get stronger readers. Some think that it is the glasses that cause this, but she feels it is a natural occurrence and would happen anyway. So not to worry.
> 
> It makes sense to me. So I have about five years to go to bottom out and at least at this point they aren't that bad at all. Good news for me.
> 
> Today I will be (again) back at painting. I AM going to post more skating pond figures and catch up with that, as I only have a couple more to paint and then the accessories which are easy. I need to finish this and get things buttoned up with the pattern and everything else, as I found it is taking me far too long.
> 
> It has been one of those weeks where I am busy every second and seemingly getting nothing accomplished. I think it is because so much of what I have been doing is customer service related and I am still ironing out a few things with the site. The other day I had an order and although the customer chose US shipping, it didn't have a shipping charge or charge the customer. That took a couple of hours to figure out and to make it work properly. There were so many things that didn't translate properly from the old site and although I only have to set up the order form one time (THANK GOODNESS!!) it is quite complicated and tricky to make things work the way they should. I want to say "this is it and it is done" but I am almost afraid to boast too soon. I'll say that it appears that everything is done and working (until the next thing comes up - lol)
> 
> It's still raining and its a great day to paint and make a pot of soup. I am hoping to be able to report that I am just about finished with the pond and I am aiming to unveil the entire scene by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila.

As one who also needed either readers or longer arms, I can sympathize. The way my doctor explained, like many other tissues in the body, the cornea loses some of its elasticity as we age, and close in work like scrolling or reading, requires nearly the maximum flexing they are capable of even at their best.

Here's a hint to keep from having troubles, whether you wear glasses or not. Every 15 minutes or so, take a break to look at something farther away. Even just across the room works. Take a minute or two each time and just let your eyes roam. If you wear readers, take them off while doing this. It will really lessen the eye strain you get from long sessions of close work.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *There's No Place Like Home*
> 
> After yesterday's adventure, I am happy to be able to stay at home and get some work done today. Although I know it is good for me to venture out into the real world sometimes, I can't help but appreciate the comfort and security of my own surroundings. I have always been someone who enjoys their surroundings, and even though I look forward to the day trips I take, there is something comforting and safe about returning home. I don't think that it is severe enough to be referred to as agoraphobic, but the undertones are certainly there. I have made a fairly comfortable 'nest' here on my little pink cloud and my happiest days are spent here working and creating things.
> 
> With that said, the visit to the eye doctor went well. There was one incident where I needed to take a pre-test to see how my peripheral vision was that troubled me though. You had to look in this little box and they gave you a hand-held remote control thingy and every time you saw little "ants" dancing you needed to click the button. The test wasn't what bothered me. It was the fact that I mentioned to the girl "oh, I see you have a new test" and she replied that they have had it for several years. I then mentioned that I had never done it before and she looked on my chart and said "yes, you did fine on it". Humm . . . .
> 
> I spent the parts of the remainder of the day trying to recall doing it. It seemed so new to me. And certainly I would have remembered the little ants and the hand-held remote? It was a little bit disturbing.
> 
> Other than that things were fine. I needed an adjustment on my reading (close) prescription and was given a new pair of bi-focal contacts to try out for a week or so before ordering the supply of them. I still will need readers because of the close work that I am constantly doing but that is fine and I don't mind them at all.
> 
> Over the last couple of years, I had several people tell me that readers were detrimental to your eyes and made them worse. I asked my optometrist about this and she said they were fine. Apparently from age about 40 to about 55 it is normal for our eyes to deteriorate a bit. She said that then things level off and they stay pretty much the same barring all disease and other factors. She said many people start using readers when they notice this decline in the ability to read and do close work and over the next few years they may see their prescription change and they need to get stronger readers. Some think that it is the glasses that cause this, but she feels it is a natural occurrence and would happen anyway. So not to worry.
> 
> It makes sense to me. So I have about five years to go to bottom out and at least at this point they aren't that bad at all. Good news for me.
> 
> Today I will be (again) back at painting. I AM going to post more skating pond figures and catch up with that, as I only have a couple more to paint and then the accessories which are easy. I need to finish this and get things buttoned up with the pattern and everything else, as I found it is taking me far too long.
> 
> It has been one of those weeks where I am busy every second and seemingly getting nothing accomplished. I think it is because so much of what I have been doing is customer service related and I am still ironing out a few things with the site. The other day I had an order and although the customer chose US shipping, it didn't have a shipping charge or charge the customer. That took a couple of hours to figure out and to make it work properly. There were so many things that didn't translate properly from the old site and although I only have to set up the order form one time (THANK GOODNESS!!) it is quite complicated and tricky to make things work the way they should. I want to say "this is it and it is done" but I am almost afraid to boast too soon. I'll say that it appears that everything is done and working (until the next thing comes up - lol)
> 
> It's still raining and its a great day to paint and make a pot of soup. I am hoping to be able to report that I am just about finished with the pond and I am aiming to unveil the entire scene by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "Barring all disasters"
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thanks guys!

Yes, I have had to wear glasses since my early teens. My eyes haven't really deteriorated since then though so it is just part of life for me. Contact lenses have really come a long way over the years and are very comfortable for me to wear most of the day. I do take them out at night when I am settling down to read or paint, and I do try to rest my eyes then.

These bi-focal contacts are new to me and my eye doc says that it is a give and take with them. She said it is difficult to get both the distance and the close vision perfectly balanced. When the reading is perfect, we tend to lose on the distance and vice versa. I give her credit because when she first put me on them, we tried about 3 different prescriptions for a couple of weeks each before settling in on one that worked best for me. She was very thorough and patient and just kept trying to get both visions as good as she could.

I don't mind the readers picking up the slack. I am quite used to them. My eye doc said that the dollar store ones are as good as the expensive ones as long as they work. I have several pairs in funky colors that I use and I always have a pair handy.

Thanks too, Paul for the information. I do try to look up and walk around and stretch every half hour or so when working at the saw, which is my most intense time for close work. I go read my email or change the music or just visit with the kitties a little bit to stretch out my back and walk around. I never realized how this could help my eyes too, but I am sure it does. My computer monitor is about three feet away and I don't need the readers for it at all so I think that isn't a issue or is considered close work. Also, when I paint I usually have a movie or show on and look up frequently at the screen. So I am not focused for too long.

I am happy that she said everything else looks great with my eyes. I am also otherwise healthy and on no medications whatsoever so hopefully things will stay that way for a long long time! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Only Eight Weeks Until Christmas . . . (YIKES!)*

Were you all as horrified as I was when you read that statement? I was doing my morning mail and cruising around my facebook to see what my friends were up to this morning and those words jumped out at me from someone's post. I don't know about you all, but it is time to kick into high gear for me and really get moving on making my list and getting some stuff done.

As many of you have witnessed, I have been working on a couple of additional skating pond sets which are both to be given as gifts for Christmas. These are very special gifts as the amount of time involved even to paint one set is a lot, but I wanted something special for each of the recipients that they can't get anywhere else. One is for my son and his wife. He loves decorating and has many of the other things I have made throughout the years and I know he appreciates them all and takes care of them and one day he will pass them down to his own children. I love making things for him because I see things from years ago that he takes out every year and truly appreciates.

The other set will be going to my friends Bernie and Ellen for their present. They both have been wonderful to me and when I showed them the original set before I sent it off to the magazine they fell in love with it. Just the other day when I was over there, Bernie took me to the side and asked me if I would make a set for Ellen for Christmas and how much would I charge him. I had to blow the surprise (at least to him) and I told him that I was working on one for them already. He just smiled the nicest smile and I knew it was something they both would really like. I am nearing the finish line, and have been painting this week on them both and hope to finish it up soon.

I have been behind in posting pictures, but here are pictures of the two latest characters:

This is Henri:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

And here is beautiful Danielle:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I will get all the stories updated on the skating blog by the weekend for sure.

Besides the skating pond, there are many other gifts I plan to paint and scroll for people for the holidays. I need to weave these in between the other things I am doing. I really like to paint and do painting projects for others. It is something a bit different from the scrolling and usually does have some woodworking involved. I suppose it is a good excuse to paint for me, as if I need one!

I am going to start burning the night oil a bit more and spend more evenings with the paint brush in my hand for the next several weeks. I have already looked through some of my painting magazines and found some wonderful things to paint that my friends will love. Even though I do design my own painting patterns, sometimes it is great to paint patterns made by others. There is a decorative painter named Kim Christmas who has adorable painting projects. It is funny, but when looking through the painting magazines I say "oh, I like this" or "oh I like that" and more likely than not it is one of her designs. I am not a cartoonist and my drawings and paintings are realistic more than cartoon. Kim's designs are whimsical and delightful and something that I am not able to do on my own. I have been fortunate enough to become friends with her on Facebook too and she is a funny and lovely person as well as a talented artist. I just ordered some books from her and can't wait to get my holiday gifts started.

So that is the plan for today. I will continue to finish up the pond and update the other blog and plan on what I am doing for Christmas gifts. Just reading it sounds like fun! There are so many wonderful ways to be creative that I don't know which one to do first! It is a great place to be in my life and I wouldn't trade places with anyone right now!

I hope you all also have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Only Eight Weeks Until Christmas . . . (YIKES!)*
> 
> Were you all as horrified as I was when you read that statement? I was doing my morning mail and cruising around my facebook to see what my friends were up to this morning and those words jumped out at me from someone's post. I don't know about you all, but it is time to kick into high gear for me and really get moving on making my list and getting some stuff done.
> 
> As many of you have witnessed, I have been working on a couple of additional skating pond sets which are both to be given as gifts for Christmas. These are very special gifts as the amount of time involved even to paint one set is a lot, but I wanted something special for each of the recipients that they can't get anywhere else. One is for my son and his wife. He loves decorating and has many of the other things I have made throughout the years and I know he appreciates them all and takes care of them and one day he will pass them down to his own children. I love making things for him because I see things from years ago that he takes out every year and truly appreciates.
> 
> The other set will be going to my friends Bernie and Ellen for their present. They both have been wonderful to me and when I showed them the original set before I sent it off to the magazine they fell in love with it. Just the other day when I was over there, Bernie took me to the side and asked me if I would make a set for Ellen for Christmas and how much would I charge him. I had to blow the surprise (at least to him) and I told him that I was working on one for them already. He just smiled the nicest smile and I knew it was something they both would really like. I am nearing the finish line, and have been painting this week on them both and hope to finish it up soon.
> 
> I have been behind in posting pictures, but here are pictures of the two latest characters:
> 
> This is Henri:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here is beautiful Danielle:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will get all the stories updated on the skating blog by the weekend for sure.
> 
> Besides the skating pond, there are many other gifts I plan to paint and scroll for people for the holidays. I need to weave these in between the other things I am doing. I really like to paint and do painting projects for others. It is something a bit different from the scrolling and usually does have some woodworking involved. I suppose it is a good excuse to paint for me, as if I need one!
> 
> I am going to start burning the night oil a bit more and spend more evenings with the paint brush in my hand for the next several weeks. I have already looked through some of my painting magazines and found some wonderful things to paint that my friends will love. Even though I do design my own painting patterns, sometimes it is great to paint patterns made by others. There is a decorative painter named Kim Christmas who has adorable painting projects. It is funny, but when looking through the painting magazines I say "oh, I like this" or "oh I like that" and more likely than not it is one of her designs. I am not a cartoonist and my drawings and paintings are realistic more than cartoon. Kim's designs are whimsical and delightful and something that I am not able to do on my own. I have been fortunate enough to become friends with her on Facebook too and she is a funny and lovely person as well as a talented artist. I just ordered some books from her and can't wait to get my holiday gifts started.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I will continue to finish up the pond and update the other blog and plan on what I am doing for Christmas gifts. Just reading it sounds like fun! There are so many wonderful ways to be creative that I don't know which one to do first! It is a great place to be in my life and I wouldn't trade places with anyone right now!
> 
> I hope you all also have a wonderful and creative day!


SInce you've commented a couple of times on projects I'm doing for Christmas, I know you are aware that I've been working on Christmas presents for a couple of weeks now. Still though, the answer is YES, those words most definately scare the bejeebies out of me. I have had everything planned out for well over a month now for what I want to build for Christmas and still have no earthly idea how I'm going to get it all done on time. 
I can imagine myself already frantically applying fast dry poly on Christmas eve just before stuffing presents into boxes. I can also imagine the extra "high" kids will have on Christmas morning after sniffing funes for a while from presents that were stuffed into boxes without allowing poly to fully dry.
HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
Oh? Is it too early for that?
I don't think so since I bought forty pounds of ham last week in preparatiojn for Thanksgiving.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Only Eight Weeks Until Christmas . . . (YIKES!)*
> 
> Were you all as horrified as I was when you read that statement? I was doing my morning mail and cruising around my facebook to see what my friends were up to this morning and those words jumped out at me from someone's post. I don't know about you all, but it is time to kick into high gear for me and really get moving on making my list and getting some stuff done.
> 
> As many of you have witnessed, I have been working on a couple of additional skating pond sets which are both to be given as gifts for Christmas. These are very special gifts as the amount of time involved even to paint one set is a lot, but I wanted something special for each of the recipients that they can't get anywhere else. One is for my son and his wife. He loves decorating and has many of the other things I have made throughout the years and I know he appreciates them all and takes care of them and one day he will pass them down to his own children. I love making things for him because I see things from years ago that he takes out every year and truly appreciates.
> 
> The other set will be going to my friends Bernie and Ellen for their present. They both have been wonderful to me and when I showed them the original set before I sent it off to the magazine they fell in love with it. Just the other day when I was over there, Bernie took me to the side and asked me if I would make a set for Ellen for Christmas and how much would I charge him. I had to blow the surprise (at least to him) and I told him that I was working on one for them already. He just smiled the nicest smile and I knew it was something they both would really like. I am nearing the finish line, and have been painting this week on them both and hope to finish it up soon.
> 
> I have been behind in posting pictures, but here are pictures of the two latest characters:
> 
> This is Henri:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here is beautiful Danielle:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will get all the stories updated on the skating blog by the weekend for sure.
> 
> Besides the skating pond, there are many other gifts I plan to paint and scroll for people for the holidays. I need to weave these in between the other things I am doing. I really like to paint and do painting projects for others. It is something a bit different from the scrolling and usually does have some woodworking involved. I suppose it is a good excuse to paint for me, as if I need one!
> 
> I am going to start burning the night oil a bit more and spend more evenings with the paint brush in my hand for the next several weeks. I have already looked through some of my painting magazines and found some wonderful things to paint that my friends will love. Even though I do design my own painting patterns, sometimes it is great to paint patterns made by others. There is a decorative painter named Kim Christmas who has adorable painting projects. It is funny, but when looking through the painting magazines I say "oh, I like this" or "oh I like that" and more likely than not it is one of her designs. I am not a cartoonist and my drawings and paintings are realistic more than cartoon. Kim's designs are whimsical and delightful and something that I am not able to do on my own. I have been fortunate enough to become friends with her on Facebook too and she is a funny and lovely person as well as a talented artist. I just ordered some books from her and can't wait to get my holiday gifts started.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I will continue to finish up the pond and update the other blog and plan on what I am doing for Christmas gifts. Just reading it sounds like fun! There are so many wonderful ways to be creative that I don't know which one to do first! It is a great place to be in my life and I wouldn't trade places with anyone right now!
> 
> I hope you all also have a wonderful and creative day!


YUM!!! I am also going to celebrate Thanksgiving (again!) here in November. I always 'overbook' myself with what I want to accomplish and send and make for others. It is my nature. But that is really the fun of it sometimes! As you said, seeing the kid's faces and the faces of all the people who will receive your wonderful gifts is always worth the extra effort and time. It makes me want to do it again the next year. I have been "lolly-gagging" along here thinking how long off it was and how I was ahead of the game and then when I saw that this morning I thought "OH, MY!" and realized that it isn't that far off. Time to get SERIOUS!! LOL

I love seeing your projects and what others are making for gifts and hope you continue to post them for all of us to enjoy!

I know I am in great company when wearing my "elf" hat!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Only Eight Weeks Until Christmas . . . (YIKES!)*
> 
> Were you all as horrified as I was when you read that statement? I was doing my morning mail and cruising around my facebook to see what my friends were up to this morning and those words jumped out at me from someone's post. I don't know about you all, but it is time to kick into high gear for me and really get moving on making my list and getting some stuff done.
> 
> As many of you have witnessed, I have been working on a couple of additional skating pond sets which are both to be given as gifts for Christmas. These are very special gifts as the amount of time involved even to paint one set is a lot, but I wanted something special for each of the recipients that they can't get anywhere else. One is for my son and his wife. He loves decorating and has many of the other things I have made throughout the years and I know he appreciates them all and takes care of them and one day he will pass them down to his own children. I love making things for him because I see things from years ago that he takes out every year and truly appreciates.
> 
> The other set will be going to my friends Bernie and Ellen for their present. They both have been wonderful to me and when I showed them the original set before I sent it off to the magazine they fell in love with it. Just the other day when I was over there, Bernie took me to the side and asked me if I would make a set for Ellen for Christmas and how much would I charge him. I had to blow the surprise (at least to him) and I told him that I was working on one for them already. He just smiled the nicest smile and I knew it was something they both would really like. I am nearing the finish line, and have been painting this week on them both and hope to finish it up soon.
> 
> I have been behind in posting pictures, but here are pictures of the two latest characters:
> 
> This is Henri:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And here is beautiful Danielle:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will get all the stories updated on the skating blog by the weekend for sure.
> 
> Besides the skating pond, there are many other gifts I plan to paint and scroll for people for the holidays. I need to weave these in between the other things I am doing. I really like to paint and do painting projects for others. It is something a bit different from the scrolling and usually does have some woodworking involved. I suppose it is a good excuse to paint for me, as if I need one!
> 
> I am going to start burning the night oil a bit more and spend more evenings with the paint brush in my hand for the next several weeks. I have already looked through some of my painting magazines and found some wonderful things to paint that my friends will love. Even though I do design my own painting patterns, sometimes it is great to paint patterns made by others. There is a decorative painter named Kim Christmas who has adorable painting projects. It is funny, but when looking through the painting magazines I say "oh, I like this" or "oh I like that" and more likely than not it is one of her designs. I am not a cartoonist and my drawings and paintings are realistic more than cartoon. Kim's designs are whimsical and delightful and something that I am not able to do on my own. I have been fortunate enough to become friends with her on Facebook too and she is a funny and lovely person as well as a talented artist. I just ordered some books from her and can't wait to get my holiday gifts started.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I will continue to finish up the pond and update the other blog and plan on what I am doing for Christmas gifts. Just reading it sounds like fun! There are so many wonderful ways to be creative that I don't know which one to do first! It is a great place to be in my life and I wouldn't trade places with anyone right now!
> 
> I hope you all also have a wonderful and creative day!


Speaking for the *males *in our audience, what's wrong with 8 weeks to go? That leaves us 7 weeks and 6 days before we have top go shopping!

(grin)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Skating Through Saturday on the Paintbrush of Life*

After my proclamation the other day of my dedication to working on my holiday gifts in the evening, I still had to pack it in by 11pm and slept until what I consider 'late' - 7:30am. I was a bit disappointed in myself but I was tired and in the past few years I have found that I need to go with what my body is telling me and give in or I will perpetuate the cycle. My health has been excellent in these past two years though so even though I sometimes feel that I don't get done what I had planned, it is better than taking myself out for a day or days by overdoing things. I believe that learning to read what your body requires is a great lesson to learn.

Yesterday was busy, as the entire week was. Again there was plenty of correspondence to tend to. Perhaps one day I will need that secretary that I kidded about when I first started writing this blog. Dealing with my customers and other woodworkers is however, one of the parts of my job that I thoroughly enjoy. Even when there is a problem, I like being able to change someone from being upset to fixing things an making them happy. It almost never fails, as most people are reasonable and just want things right. So do I.

I spent a couple of hours working on a commission I was doing for a customer. As you know, I don't do many commissions these days as my own schedule is quite full, but he caught me at a good moment and I wanted to help him out. It entailed making a pattern of a simple design and some lettering for a sign that he was making for the hospice area where he worked. The most difficult part of the job was finding the right fonts that would look good and also that he would be able to cut on the scroll saw. I went through over 2000 fonts to try to find the right one and when I couldn't find the exact font that was on the sample that he gave me, I wrote him again and asked him if he needed the exact font, and he said he didn't and anything similar would be fine. Well, that made things much easier and it wasn't long before I was able to come up with a nice and acceptable design that I hope he will be able to cut out with little trouble.

As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. I think that is the problem with me and commissions and special orders. Unless I am doing something that I already did before, which usually isn't the case, I tend to underestimate the time involved and undercharge for my own time. I don't mind once in a while, because it is nice for me to do different things and I do like knowing the recipient of the work that I am doing, but if I were to be doing this type of work for the main part of my living, I would have to be much more strict about my pricing and careful as to which jobs I accept.

But that is why I don't work that way. I think it would kill things for me and I would no longer enjoy doing these types of things and probably wouldn't like my job as much. Many people say that having to do woodworking for a living would take the joy out of it. I can see where they would feel like this and if working only with commissions in this respect, I wouldn't last long either.

But I don't have to and it is my choice and that makes all the difference in the world. He was very nice and easy to work with and I think I made him happy and it was a nice experience for me.

The site has settled in nicely and I seem to be getting a good amount of orders which is good. I have received many messages from customers and comments that they are now finding some of the older items that they didn't even see before. That is great news. I like that things are easier to find and also that I am able to present them in a much better way with larger and clearer pictures and better descriptions. It makes all the time invested into the new design well worth it.

I am also finding that many of my customers prefer to use Paypal for their purchased. I am quite surprised by this. I have had a Paypal account for years and only used it occasionally when I purchased something on Ebay. It was dormant until last year when a customer approached me and asked me if I would take a Paypal payment. I looked into it and thought 'why not?' and accepted the payment without trouble. Over the past several months, a couple of other customers also asked me if I would accept payment that way and of course I did. Again, it was easy and there were no problems and everyone was happy.

Since redesigning the site, I have added Paypal as a method of payment and I am amazed that in the week since the new site has been up and running, about half of my payments have been made through Paypal. I had never realized that there are so many people that rely on it as a form of payment. I suppose that with all the internet fraud that people may feel more secure using that method rather than offering up their credit card numbers to every site they purchase from. It makes sense. It just goes to show that you learn something new every day.

I spent the remainder of the day working on the skating pond figures. This is Christophe:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I also have the next figure in progress and then only one more until I do the trees and lamp posts, so I am nearing the finish line on that project. I still haven't caught up the skating blogs here and I had better do a page a day or so there so that I don't bombard LJ's with five or six blog entries at once on the same day as I finish! I suppose that making two blogs was a bit overly ambitious, but I wanted them to have their own so someone can read their stories through without having to sift through all my blogs here. My intentions were good.

So I will be skating through the day here with a paintbrush in my hand again. A great way to spend this beautiful sunny and cool fall day. I noticed this morning when I look across to the river that most of the trees are now bare or brown. The beautiful show is nearly over for this year. I am happy that I was able to enjoy it as much as I have and even happier that I played 'tourist' last week and got some incredible pictures. No worry though, I am sure Mother Nature has much more beauty in store!

Have an incredible Saturday!


----------



## Woodwrecker

scrollgirl said:


> *Skating Through Saturday on the Paintbrush of Life*
> 
> After my proclamation the other day of my dedication to working on my holiday gifts in the evening, I still had to pack it in by 11pm and slept until what I consider 'late' - 7:30am. I was a bit disappointed in myself but I was tired and in the past few years I have found that I need to go with what my body is telling me and give in or I will perpetuate the cycle. My health has been excellent in these past two years though so even though I sometimes feel that I don't get done what I had planned, it is better than taking myself out for a day or days by overdoing things. I believe that learning to read what your body requires is a great lesson to learn.
> 
> Yesterday was busy, as the entire week was. Again there was plenty of correspondence to tend to. Perhaps one day I will need that secretary that I kidded about when I first started writing this blog. Dealing with my customers and other woodworkers is however, one of the parts of my job that I thoroughly enjoy. Even when there is a problem, I like being able to change someone from being upset to fixing things an making them happy. It almost never fails, as most people are reasonable and just want things right. So do I.
> 
> I spent a couple of hours working on a commission I was doing for a customer. As you know, I don't do many commissions these days as my own schedule is quite full, but he caught me at a good moment and I wanted to help him out. It entailed making a pattern of a simple design and some lettering for a sign that he was making for the hospice area where he worked. The most difficult part of the job was finding the right fonts that would look good and also that he would be able to cut on the scroll saw. I went through over 2000 fonts to try to find the right one and when I couldn't find the exact font that was on the sample that he gave me, I wrote him again and asked him if he needed the exact font, and he said he didn't and anything similar would be fine. Well, that made things much easier and it wasn't long before I was able to come up with a nice and acceptable design that I hope he will be able to cut out with little trouble.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. I think that is the problem with me and commissions and special orders. Unless I am doing something that I already did before, which usually isn't the case, I tend to underestimate the time involved and undercharge for my own time. I don't mind once in a while, because it is nice for me to do different things and I do like knowing the recipient of the work that I am doing, but if I were to be doing this type of work for the main part of my living, I would have to be much more strict about my pricing and careful as to which jobs I accept.
> 
> But that is why I don't work that way. I think it would kill things for me and I would no longer enjoy doing these types of things and probably wouldn't like my job as much. Many people say that having to do woodworking for a living would take the joy out of it. I can see where they would feel like this and if working only with commissions in this respect, I wouldn't last long either.
> 
> But I don't have to and it is my choice and that makes all the difference in the world. He was very nice and easy to work with and I think I made him happy and it was a nice experience for me.
> 
> The site has settled in nicely and I seem to be getting a good amount of orders which is good. I have received many messages from customers and comments that they are now finding some of the older items that they didn't even see before. That is great news. I like that things are easier to find and also that I am able to present them in a much better way with larger and clearer pictures and better descriptions. It makes all the time invested into the new design well worth it.
> 
> I am also finding that many of my customers prefer to use Paypal for their purchased. I am quite surprised by this. I have had a Paypal account for years and only used it occasionally when I purchased something on Ebay. It was dormant until last year when a customer approached me and asked me if I would take a Paypal payment. I looked into it and thought 'why not?' and accepted the payment without trouble. Over the past several months, a couple of other customers also asked me if I would accept payment that way and of course I did. Again, it was easy and there were no problems and everyone was happy.
> 
> Since redesigning the site, I have added Paypal as a method of payment and I am amazed that in the week since the new site has been up and running, about half of my payments have been made through Paypal. I had never realized that there are so many people that rely on it as a form of payment. I suppose that with all the internet fraud that people may feel more secure using that method rather than offering up their credit card numbers to every site they purchase from. It makes sense. It just goes to show that you learn something new every day.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day working on the skating pond figures. This is Christophe:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I also have the next figure in progress and then only one more until I do the trees and lamp posts, so I am nearing the finish line on that project. I still haven't caught up the skating blogs here and I had better do a page a day or so there so that I don't bombard LJ's with five or six blog entries at once on the same day as I finish! I suppose that making two blogs was a bit overly ambitious, but I wanted them to have their own so someone can read their stories through without having to sift through all my blogs here. My intentions were good.
> 
> So I will be skating through the day here with a paintbrush in my hand again. A great way to spend this beautiful sunny and cool fall day. I noticed this morning when I look across to the river that most of the trees are now bare or brown. The beautiful show is nearly over for this year. I am happy that I was able to enjoy it as much as I have and even happier that I played 'tourist' last week and got some incredible pictures. No worry though, I am sure Mother Nature has much more beauty in store!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


Always nice to see your work & to hopefully gain a little knowledge in scroll sawing from your expertise.
(Wow, up to post #149 already? Time flies.)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Skating Through Saturday on the Paintbrush of Life*
> 
> After my proclamation the other day of my dedication to working on my holiday gifts in the evening, I still had to pack it in by 11pm and slept until what I consider 'late' - 7:30am. I was a bit disappointed in myself but I was tired and in the past few years I have found that I need to go with what my body is telling me and give in or I will perpetuate the cycle. My health has been excellent in these past two years though so even though I sometimes feel that I don't get done what I had planned, it is better than taking myself out for a day or days by overdoing things. I believe that learning to read what your body requires is a great lesson to learn.
> 
> Yesterday was busy, as the entire week was. Again there was plenty of correspondence to tend to. Perhaps one day I will need that secretary that I kidded about when I first started writing this blog. Dealing with my customers and other woodworkers is however, one of the parts of my job that I thoroughly enjoy. Even when there is a problem, I like being able to change someone from being upset to fixing things an making them happy. It almost never fails, as most people are reasonable and just want things right. So do I.
> 
> I spent a couple of hours working on a commission I was doing for a customer. As you know, I don't do many commissions these days as my own schedule is quite full, but he caught me at a good moment and I wanted to help him out. It entailed making a pattern of a simple design and some lettering for a sign that he was making for the hospice area where he worked. The most difficult part of the job was finding the right fonts that would look good and also that he would be able to cut on the scroll saw. I went through over 2000 fonts to try to find the right one and when I couldn't find the exact font that was on the sample that he gave me, I wrote him again and asked him if he needed the exact font, and he said he didn't and anything similar would be fine. Well, that made things much easier and it wasn't long before I was able to come up with a nice and acceptable design that I hope he will be able to cut out with little trouble.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. I think that is the problem with me and commissions and special orders. Unless I am doing something that I already did before, which usually isn't the case, I tend to underestimate the time involved and undercharge for my own time. I don't mind once in a while, because it is nice for me to do different things and I do like knowing the recipient of the work that I am doing, but if I were to be doing this type of work for the main part of my living, I would have to be much more strict about my pricing and careful as to which jobs I accept.
> 
> But that is why I don't work that way. I think it would kill things for me and I would no longer enjoy doing these types of things and probably wouldn't like my job as much. Many people say that having to do woodworking for a living would take the joy out of it. I can see where they would feel like this and if working only with commissions in this respect, I wouldn't last long either.
> 
> But I don't have to and it is my choice and that makes all the difference in the world. He was very nice and easy to work with and I think I made him happy and it was a nice experience for me.
> 
> The site has settled in nicely and I seem to be getting a good amount of orders which is good. I have received many messages from customers and comments that they are now finding some of the older items that they didn't even see before. That is great news. I like that things are easier to find and also that I am able to present them in a much better way with larger and clearer pictures and better descriptions. It makes all the time invested into the new design well worth it.
> 
> I am also finding that many of my customers prefer to use Paypal for their purchased. I am quite surprised by this. I have had a Paypal account for years and only used it occasionally when I purchased something on Ebay. It was dormant until last year when a customer approached me and asked me if I would take a Paypal payment. I looked into it and thought 'why not?' and accepted the payment without trouble. Over the past several months, a couple of other customers also asked me if I would accept payment that way and of course I did. Again, it was easy and there were no problems and everyone was happy.
> 
> Since redesigning the site, I have added Paypal as a method of payment and I am amazed that in the week since the new site has been up and running, about half of my payments have been made through Paypal. I had never realized that there are so many people that rely on it as a form of payment. I suppose that with all the internet fraud that people may feel more secure using that method rather than offering up their credit card numbers to every site they purchase from. It makes sense. It just goes to show that you learn something new every day.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day working on the skating pond figures. This is Christophe:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I also have the next figure in progress and then only one more until I do the trees and lamp posts, so I am nearing the finish line on that project. I still haven't caught up the skating blogs here and I had better do a page a day or so there so that I don't bombard LJ's with five or six blog entries at once on the same day as I finish! I suppose that making two blogs was a bit overly ambitious, but I wanted them to have their own so someone can read their stories through without having to sift through all my blogs here. My intentions were good.
> 
> So I will be skating through the day here with a paintbrush in my hand again. A great way to spend this beautiful sunny and cool fall day. I noticed this morning when I look across to the river that most of the trees are now bare or brown. The beautiful show is nearly over for this year. I am happy that I was able to enjoy it as much as I have and even happier that I played 'tourist' last week and got some incredible pictures. No worry though, I am sure Mother Nature has much more beauty in store!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


its great to hear your costummers find older patterns they didn´t know exist
now they realy most think you are a superwoman with the speed you make them

thought you had paypal already
its always a good thing that your costummers
have so many possibillity´s as possiple to pay you
as long you remember to charge them the same 
amount of money that the institute/bank does 
to you incl. the yearpayment to have it

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## woodchick2

scrollgirl said:


> *Skating Through Saturday on the Paintbrush of Life*
> 
> After my proclamation the other day of my dedication to working on my holiday gifts in the evening, I still had to pack it in by 11pm and slept until what I consider 'late' - 7:30am. I was a bit disappointed in myself but I was tired and in the past few years I have found that I need to go with what my body is telling me and give in or I will perpetuate the cycle. My health has been excellent in these past two years though so even though I sometimes feel that I don't get done what I had planned, it is better than taking myself out for a day or days by overdoing things. I believe that learning to read what your body requires is a great lesson to learn.
> 
> Yesterday was busy, as the entire week was. Again there was plenty of correspondence to tend to. Perhaps one day I will need that secretary that I kidded about when I first started writing this blog. Dealing with my customers and other woodworkers is however, one of the parts of my job that I thoroughly enjoy. Even when there is a problem, I like being able to change someone from being upset to fixing things an making them happy. It almost never fails, as most people are reasonable and just want things right. So do I.
> 
> I spent a couple of hours working on a commission I was doing for a customer. As you know, I don't do many commissions these days as my own schedule is quite full, but he caught me at a good moment and I wanted to help him out. It entailed making a pattern of a simple design and some lettering for a sign that he was making for the hospice area where he worked. The most difficult part of the job was finding the right fonts that would look good and also that he would be able to cut on the scroll saw. I went through over 2000 fonts to try to find the right one and when I couldn't find the exact font that was on the sample that he gave me, I wrote him again and asked him if he needed the exact font, and he said he didn't and anything similar would be fine. Well, that made things much easier and it wasn't long before I was able to come up with a nice and acceptable design that I hope he will be able to cut out with little trouble.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. I think that is the problem with me and commissions and special orders. Unless I am doing something that I already did before, which usually isn't the case, I tend to underestimate the time involved and undercharge for my own time. I don't mind once in a while, because it is nice for me to do different things and I do like knowing the recipient of the work that I am doing, but if I were to be doing this type of work for the main part of my living, I would have to be much more strict about my pricing and careful as to which jobs I accept.
> 
> But that is why I don't work that way. I think it would kill things for me and I would no longer enjoy doing these types of things and probably wouldn't like my job as much. Many people say that having to do woodworking for a living would take the joy out of it. I can see where they would feel like this and if working only with commissions in this respect, I wouldn't last long either.
> 
> But I don't have to and it is my choice and that makes all the difference in the world. He was very nice and easy to work with and I think I made him happy and it was a nice experience for me.
> 
> The site has settled in nicely and I seem to be getting a good amount of orders which is good. I have received many messages from customers and comments that they are now finding some of the older items that they didn't even see before. That is great news. I like that things are easier to find and also that I am able to present them in a much better way with larger and clearer pictures and better descriptions. It makes all the time invested into the new design well worth it.
> 
> I am also finding that many of my customers prefer to use Paypal for their purchased. I am quite surprised by this. I have had a Paypal account for years and only used it occasionally when I purchased something on Ebay. It was dormant until last year when a customer approached me and asked me if I would take a Paypal payment. I looked into it and thought 'why not?' and accepted the payment without trouble. Over the past several months, a couple of other customers also asked me if I would accept payment that way and of course I did. Again, it was easy and there were no problems and everyone was happy.
> 
> Since redesigning the site, I have added Paypal as a method of payment and I am amazed that in the week since the new site has been up and running, about half of my payments have been made through Paypal. I had never realized that there are so many people that rely on it as a form of payment. I suppose that with all the internet fraud that people may feel more secure using that method rather than offering up their credit card numbers to every site they purchase from. It makes sense. It just goes to show that you learn something new every day.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day working on the skating pond figures. This is Christophe:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I also have the next figure in progress and then only one more until I do the trees and lamp posts, so I am nearing the finish line on that project. I still haven't caught up the skating blogs here and I had better do a page a day or so there so that I don't bombard LJ's with five or six blog entries at once on the same day as I finish! I suppose that making two blogs was a bit overly ambitious, but I wanted them to have their own so someone can read their stories through without having to sift through all my blogs here. My intentions were good.
> 
> So I will be skating through the day here with a paintbrush in my hand again. A great way to spend this beautiful sunny and cool fall day. I noticed this morning when I look across to the river that most of the trees are now bare or brown. The beautiful show is nearly over for this year. I am happy that I was able to enjoy it as much as I have and even happier that I played 'tourist' last week and got some incredible pictures. No worry though, I am sure Mother Nature has much more beauty in store!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


I enjoy using the scroll saw and your blog brought to mind several projects I do for the christmas holidays. One is a sort of calendar box with 25 little doors each with a different small design on it as well as a number (1-25) There are wreathe, stars small boy or girl faces, candy canes, angels sheep, etc. Each door opens and there is a treat or favor inside. The 25th door is the largest one and I put a party cracker (Pier 1) that has a hat and a toy inside. The designs on each door can be made as tree ornament as well. Would you like some of the patterns?

Pleased to make your acquaintance!

Carol aka Woodchick2


----------



## scrollgirl

*Dealing With Change*

I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.

She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.

I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.

When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.

You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.

When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.

Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.

I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?

I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.

I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.

In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.

As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.

So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.

I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.

So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.

Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.

"Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope." 
Thomas Carlyle


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


Hi Sheila,
I like your ideas on the above blogs. It is easy to realize that all the changes in this world that will make something obsolete or even to a dying thing. With the advances of technology, we need to think of what is next… trending …. towards speculations.

But I assume a different view towards woodworking. I still have the coping saw which sometimes I still need if I do what the scroll or jigsaw can do.. though only on a limited extent. Some of the LJ goes back to the old times using handplanes, handsaw and other processes like making groove by chisel. This is what I thought an everlasting pieces that can survive.

No one can tell… that old stuff will just vanish. Books was very precious in the old those days.. now replaced by internet. Digital camera from those with negatives films (was it SLR???) However, I still believe that we should know the basics… like the newspapers are still in the streets and selling but honestly.. I just hear news on radio and see it TV. Due to availability of other sources of news (I mentioned TV but you can include internet), then newspapers are no longer needed because basically the objective is for me to be updated with the news… This is why we should be objective in our targets what really the user wants… 
Thanks for the your very informative blogs… keep it up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


I too, still enjoy many of the things you speak of Bert. I love reading through magazines. Even the ads catch my eye many times (you know - when you look at the ad for the awesome table saw next to the article you are reading. Who doesn't like to dream?)

I am the type of person who will embrace technologies such as Kindle and then fight the urge try to download and print the same material - just in case.  So what 'trees have I saved'?

Nothing in this world is black and white. Most things fall in a gray area. Since I finished writing this blog just under an hour ago, I discovered an online painting site called "Tole Town" which gives online lessons and has hundreds of patterns and tutorials to work from if you subscribe. The cost is about $49 for an entire year. That is about what it cost for the 8 issues of the painting magazine that just went under. One of my favorite designers is teaching an online class there in a couple of weeks and I want to join. She lives all the way across Canada and I would love the opportunity to learn "with" her.

So I am caught in the middle of wanting to keep things as they are for security purposes and wanting to experience the new. Like everyone else.

I want to learn the timeless ways to build furniture also. And so many other things!

I think in the long run when looking at things and really thinking about it, we are very lucky and fortunate to have the choices we do and the opportunities that are laid before us. I often think of all my friends around the world whom I would have never met if it weren't for technology. I am grateful that it is there for us to embrace.

You have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


I remember the 'old' tool shows that my favourite tool supplier, Axminster, used to put on. Huge. Marquees everywhere. It took forever to get around. You came out with a bag full of things you didn't realise you needed and an armful of literature. If you'd been really spendthrift an order for some large equipment. They had woodwork competitions with catagories for all abilities. It used to be held at one of the West country show-grounds. Now its just as packed as ever, but smaller. The audience for it must therefore have shrunk too. I'd be interested in the age demographics of your companies customers, Sheila, just vaguely that is. I have a nagging fear that not as many younger people are interested in woodwork as there used to be. I hope someone can prove me wrong. Otherwise there is, at best, a declining future in crafts.

A major reason to make things used to be that you couldn't afford the manufactured item. With things, craft things, it now seems to be the other way around. I still get a great amount of joy out of designing and building stuff, myself. Just for the hell of it. I like to think I can encourage others to have a go.

When people ask me what I do in my spare time I say 'I'm subverting society by making things'. These are usually the same people who, when they see something I've made, say 'Where did you get that?'. It doesn't seem to occur to them that you can make things yourself. I wonder why?


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


The biggest problem is that all media in general has failed to update their business model to the new world reality. In the past, the real customer was the advertiser. Magazines, Newspapers, TV, and Radio would make most of their money off of whatever advertising they could sell and the content was just something to attract advertising consumers. They would charge obscene amounts of money for even tiny advertising space. The money they made off of subscribers or retail sales of magazines was trivial. Even better for them that they were the only game in town. Now, for less than the price of one little 2" x 2" advertisement, someone can get a whole website professionally developed with unlimited size, unlimited pictures, video, audio. Whatever they want.

I used to buy woodworking magazines. Just how many times do they think we are going read the same content? They cycle through the same list of articles: of: build a workbench, make a box joint jig, make a router table, tune a band saw, tune a table saw, cut dovetails. Then we get the tool reviews. What? Am I going to go and buy a new set of tools every year based on their reviews? Get serious. Most are a once in a lifetime investment. How many chisel racks do they think we are going to build?

They better figure out a better way to do business and attract readers or they are doomed.


----------



## SawTooth1953

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


The first woodworking show I went to was at the Odeum in Villa Park and it had more vendors and attendees than the last show I went to, which was in Rosemont. The Rosemont convention center has grown a lot and the parking garage is nearly a two block walk to the convention area and, even though it is in a covered walkway, that's a long walk to carry purchases from the floor to your car… I wasn't the only one who thought so.

The next couople of years they skipped Chicago altogether and held them in Milwaukee, which I missed only because the dates conflicted with other commitments I had. FYI, the woodworking show will be in Schaumberg this year at their convention center (Dec. 10-12)... 29 vendors are listed on the website… I intend to go at least one day. I'm already saving up to buy a bunch of things I didn't know I needed. LOL


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


While I love the feel of newspapers and magazines in my hand, I can only keep so much printed media. I admit to now having only an on-line subscription to the daily newspaper-it's always delivered on time and I don't have to recycle it. I admit that I'm more likely to surf the web for a woodworking answer rather than go to the library or buy a book.

But, while I don't subscribe to all the 13 magazines that I subscribed to in the 80's, I do still subscribe to the two scrollsaw magazines and to WOOD magazine-the three most informative for me. I'll pick up newstand copies of other magazines when I see something that I don't think has been covered in another magazine that is already in one of my bookcases.

I do like the idea of the PDF files for the patterns for scrolling, and PDF files for how-to for other woodworking. I can store those on computer media storage and know that I will have them. And, I can print them at my leisure-less clutter for my heirs to get rid of!!!

My brother and I always take a vacation day the Friday in January when the Woodworking Show comes to Indy. While we may or may not buy much, it's a ritual that we don't miss. We even took his one-year old grandson last year to make sure he was exposed to his Grandpa's and Great Aunt's passion!!! We go to every booth shopping and browsing. It is noticible that the show is less than half of what it was in the early 90's when I first attended it.

So, while our woodworking has evolved with the evolution of technology, I feel we do have to embrace the new technology, to a certain extent. BUT we can still create the family heirlooms that we're used to creating with our hands, with our tools. And, we'll make make them so much better than what we can buy in the stores.

Excuse my ramblings…...a very good subject. Thanks, Scrollgirl.


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *Dealing With Change*
> 
> I heard some sad news the other day. Apparently there is another painting magazine that is going to cease to exist. As I was reading my facebook news feed which is a mixture of friends, family, woodworkers and painters, I caught the thread where the announcement was made by a very respected long-time author of many painting instruction books. My heart just sank.
> 
> She had also said that not only was their painting magazine going to fold, but the other craft type publications as well. I couldn't help but wonder if woodworking and scroll sawing were very far behind.
> 
> I know there will always be woodworkers, but in the years since I have been involved in woodworking and the crafts industry in general, I have seen it take hit after hit and it is now only a fraction of the industry it used to be.
> 
> When I first met the people from the magazine that I work with, I was at a huge convention in Chicago. It was one that most have probably never seen the likes of, and may never be that way again. It was held at the Stevenson Convention Center, which is a huge complex in Rosemont, a Chicago suburb near the airport, and it typically lasted over a week's time, with the first several days being dedicated to classes and lectures and seminars. From Thursday through Sunday was the trade show which was isle upon isle of new and wonderful products which included selling scroll saws, to selling beads, paints kits and anything you can imaging crafting could be. The center was so huge that it would take you literally two to three days to get through everything and there were demonstrations and make-it-take-it booths where you could try all type of new products.
> 
> You needed to be "in the industry" to even get in the door and it was so packed with people that there was barely room to walk in the aisles. I remember coming home with bags of literature and information of new products and later on when I was more established with the magazine as a designer I would come home with armfuls of actual samples to try and design with, as they didn't want to have to take their wares back home with them. I was happy to lighten the load.
> 
> When I met the people from the magazine that I worked with, it was a large group of editors from the various magazines that All American published. There were representatives from the general crafts magazine, the painting magazines (there are two) and and the scroll sawing magazine as well as others and front office people and the owners and their families. I came home from that first show with a handful of business cards from editors of three magazines that were going to publish my work and several new friends. That was almost fifteen years ago.
> 
> Now the conventions are much smaller. The scrap booking industry has given the general craft industry a boost, but there is so much available that I wonder how they are doing right now. I have been out of the convention loop for the past several years since I moved here to Canada, but the shows are much smaller I hear and they have really toned things down. Even my own company only send a few of their necessary people anymore. The two major general craft shows - the one I mentioned and another one which was traditionally held in California - were combined into one show now I believe due to the escalating costs and shrinking attendance. So many magazines have gone under that it is frightening to someone like me who makes my living through the publishing industry.
> 
> I also hear that my own company is eliminating one of their two painting magazines. Since I have known them, they had two publications - one for beginner painters and one for more experienced. On the same thread that announced the end of the competitors' magazine, someone mentioned that my own company would be combining the two magazines into a single publication. That leave it as the only magazine of its type both here and in Canada. There are a few 'fine art' type of painting magazines. but nothing else to represent the type of decorative painting that I am doing with my little skating set. Would it only be a matter of time before my own magazine would be eliminated?
> 
> I understand the reasons behind all of these happenings, and I can't say yet whether it is necessarily a disaster. The cost of paper and printing is escalating. The cost of shipping is also going through the roof. Add that to the ever-growing development and availability of the internet and there are many factors that are obviously contributing to the decline of the printing industry. Oh - and people don't have the dispensable income that they used to either.
> 
> I am following a blog right now of someone who is for the first time publishing a Kindle book. Until about two or three weeks ago I didn't even know what Kindle was. I have since looked it up on Google and it looks like it would be something that I would like and be interested in learning more about. As I watch the step that he is taking to publish this book, I see that the process is something that makes publishing your own book quite accessible for just about anyone. The cost is minimal. The risk is minimal and the result can be very positive. It will be interesting to see how things work out for him and I am hoping that they do.
> 
> In our own woodworking industry, we realize that we are no longer bound to printed material as we were in the past in order to learn new techniques and educate ourselves and obtain new patterns. We now have the internet which offers forums such as this, as well as online patterns and educational videos. When I was growing up, we only had our weekly dose of Bob Vila and "This Old House" to teach us the basics of woodworking (if it did even that) and other than that, we needed to go to the library and look for some printed materials on techniques or take a shop class somewhere if they were even available. Now we are fortunate to have all sorts of information, tutorials and patterns available whenever we choose by just going to our home computer on our own time.
> 
> As for my own business, I can honestly say that one of the best things I did for my patterns is to make them available via PDF files. I find that approximately 90% of my customers prefer this method of purchasing patterns from me. They not only save the shipping costs, but they also get their patterns almost immediately. If they lose a file, it is simple for me to look up their order if I don't remember and resend the item to them. It saves me the time to print and ship the order, as well as the cost of the paper and ink. I find that I am able to put more step-by-step color photos in my patterns, as I no longer worry that it will cost me an arm and leg to print these patterns in quantity. That keeps the cost of my patterns lower for the customers too. I think it is a good thing for everyone.
> 
> So is the change really bad? I think that like most people, I am uncomfortable with change. I like the feel of a tangible magazine in my hands. I like being able to sit in bed and read and take a book with me to the doctor's office or out where I want to go where I can't take a computer. But times are changing and like it or not, print is becoming more and more expensive and impractical in many instances.
> 
> I have many boxes of magazines and instruction books that I will always cherish, but I realize that in the next ten years or so the pile will probably not really grow. I also find most of my information here in a digital world and I enjoy the vast selection and convenience of obtaining information here on the computer. I hope that over time, I will prepare myself so that if one day I receive notice that the magazine I work for will no longer exist, I will be ready and diverse enough to still be able to sustain my business in other ways. Being prepared will be key to my survival.
> 
> So as I look into the future for my business, I realize that the one thing I can be certain of is that it will not remain the same if it is to be successful. I am preparing myself for the changes to come and I am keeping myself aware of what is happening around me in the industry. Preparation will be the key.
> 
> Although I am saddened by the fall of one of the last remaining painting magazines, I am grateful for the wake up call that it has sent me. With the capabilities of my new site and the advancement of technology, I feel that the opportunities will be there for those who want to embrace them. Things may even be better.
> 
> "Today is not yesterday: we ourselves change; how can our works and thoughts, if they are always to be the fittest, continue always the same? Change, indeed is painful; yet ever needful; and if memory have its force and worth, so also has hope."
> Thomas Carlyle


A very thoughtful post Sheila - good to hear that you are working on adapting in anticipation of change rather than trying to catch up later. I get my years worth of FWW on DVD upgrades - which is good for them as I never had become a subscriber. Publishing your own book on scrolling sounds like a great adventure!
Another example is printing pictures - We used to go through a couple rolls of film per month until we got a digital camera. In the past nine years I doubt we have printed 20 picutes and we have taken around 10,000. They show up on our screen saver on the comuter in the kitchen


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on Changes *

I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.

As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?

Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?

Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?

In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.

I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.

I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.

You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.

On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.

I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.

There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.

I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


Some hope there, then. Woodworking seems not to be mostly old fools like me. I am not arrogant enough to believe that woodwork should continue because its what I do and therefore of prime importance, its more that I hope it continues because I get a lot out of it and I hope others do too. If its not 'there' in the future there will be one less thing that people could enjoy. I'll be interested in what you find out at the show. I for one hope my worst fears for the future are not realised.

I like to see change happening. If something doesn't change it dies or is as good as dead. I'm sure the same arguments about new tools and materials have all happened before. Flint knappers moaning about the new Bronze weapons, traditionalists used to using hide glue objecting to PVA etc. etc. I embrace new technology. In my opinion it doesn't detract from the process of making things but broadens the possibilities of what can be achieved. At the very least the accuracy needed in some of my designs would be difficult, if not truely impossible, to achieve. Others may think the use of machinery a cheat. They are entitled to their opinion. Just as I am entitled to mine, which is that it is not. Example, you cannot get to the moon by ladder, you can by rocket.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


Be cautions about what you find at the shows - just as with the Internet, the audience for industry shows reflects who goes to the event, not the population / potential market as a whole.

It is an interesting question as to what is the future of woodworking. I would think for talented crafts(folk) such as you and Martyn, there are going to always be opportunities as skill, art, and craft are valued for their uniqueness.

The "mass market" for scroll sawing and woodworking may be fading, or shrinking, to a new level, however.

A better estimate of the market would be the number of scroll saws sold per year… I would think that for scroll saws especially, the industry would have a real vested interest in supporting the sale of patterns and such to push their product.

I'm totally amazed by the crazy new sewing machines that are out there! Clearly, one could imagine doing something similar with scroll saws.


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


I don't think that woodworking will ever run out of folks wanting to create and work with natures products. Their numbers may dwindle a little but the demand for wood, tools, and pattern designers will always be there. People like you, Sheila help to keep the interest alive. I do not think acurate numbers can be obtained from the number of saw sold since many buy the saws and then lose interest and the equipment just sits in their basements. I do believe that with the newer equipment,creative designs, and challenging techniques along with people to pass along the teaching of the art of woodworking, there is alot of hope for the future. There will always be changes to the way we do things but that isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


While I believe woodworking will always be around in one capacity or another, I fear the future of such things as scrolling, for example. 
There is presently nowhere in my hometown to buy a scroll saw. Home Depot held on to the Ryobi Scroll saw for a while there, but the quality of it (or lack of) I believe is what killed it locally. As Home Depot is the most major hardware store here, I also must mention that Rigid discontinued their scroll saw. 
I could drive to Jackson. The only scroll saw they have at Lowes isn't worth the cost. Another store, where I bought my Delta, hasn't got an employee that even knows what a scroll saw is. 
There is also nowhere to buy my blades. I have had to start planning ahead and being sure to mail order my blades ahead, before my stock runs too low.
The only way to get Creative Woodworking And Crafts (my favorite scrolling literature) locally is to catch the magazine lady putting out magazines at Home Depot and ask her to get it off the truck for you. 
I do hope I am wrong. I fear though that the younger generation just doesn't have the patience to do detailed work. The few that do, like some of my kids, have the problem of getting equipment. I have resorted to planning ahead. I now have two Delta saws so that if one tears up, I can use the other while I search for parts to repair the first one, so I can put it up for a spare.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


As always, thank you for your feedback. I think you all have very valid points.

I am excited by change and improvements in tools. It is thrilling for me to see what new things are on the market and it usually sets my mind racing as to how I am going to utilize them in my new designs. Although there are many times when the 'old methods' are great for accomplishing certain things, I can't help but want to try new things. I have always been fascinated by an Incra jig, for example. I know that they have been around forever and I wonder about their effectiveness because I rarely see work that has been done using them, even in vast places such as here at LJ's. I love the idea of being able to set things up so accurately and precisely, although I don't know if it is just sales hype or reality. It is something that I will need to look into much deeper before actually considering buying one.

I also find that scroll saws are difficult to find. Our stores here have few and the quality of the machines that they sell are very low. It is no surprise that someone who may want to get started on the hobby will give it up quickly. One thing I stress when recommending a saw is getting the best one you can afford. I recommend the DeWalt to many because it is mid-price as far as saws go, yet performs as well as the top of the line model (well - nearly as well, I feel) It is important to make a new experience fun and relaxing so people will want to continue on.

I agree that the shows will have another slanted demographic of participants. I believe that all aspects of scroll sawing should be considered when assessing its growth or decline - pattern sales, magazine sales, saw sales and attendance at shows. If we are getting younger people involved, wouldn't it make sense that they have full time jobs or families to consider and getting to a show could be difficult? There are so many factors to consider. I hope though to speak with others in the industry, such as some of the other editors for the magazines and the tool sales people, and get a good idea on things.

There is room on my pink cloud for Martyn and any others who want to join me in hoping and being optimistic that woodworking will again see a healthy rebound. My own personal belief is that in lean times, people look to themselves to be more creative. Where previously they may have purchased gifts for others, they may now choose to make them themselves. If I can help them or inspire them in any way whatsoever, then good for me.

One can hope 

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


I think there is a growing opportunity for true crafts(people) such as you and Martyn, but I am not sure about the hobby…. that you will see more and more sales of your final products and stable to falling sales of patterns (or tutorials or books or articles)... aggravated by people doing "stuff" for free on the Internet.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Changes *
> 
> I very much enjoyed reading your responses to my blog yesterday. You all brought up some excellent points that I want to respond to and I hope you don't mind if I continue the discussion here. There were many good points made and I would love to talk about some of them.
> 
> As Tom said - balancing the old practical with the new technical is something to think about, and has raised several questions around here since I have been here. A couple of months ago, the discussion was brought up as to things made with a CNC were considered 'hand made'. It seems to me that there is an ever changing fine line as to what is considered hand crafted and what is not. Many people see CNC projects as manufactured type items because of the tools involved in their creation. But where then do we draw the line?
> 
> Do we consider Jordan's beautiful war shirt as being 'manufactured' because he uses a Dremel to create it? Or Martyn's impossible boxes manufactured because he uses power tools? Even my own scroll sawn items are created with a saw that is powered by electricity and a motor. Is it considered more hand creafted if I used a pedal saw? What criteria dictates where we draw the line between 'hand made' and 'manufactured'?
> 
> Woodworkers use jigs all the time for a variety of purposes. Does the use of the jig to help them make more precise work make things less 'hand made' than if someone used hand tools and no jigs to create them? Again - where is the boundary?
> 
> In answer to Martyns question regarding demographics of scroll sawyers, I don't have exact figures, but I believe the last time I saw some numbers it appears that the vast majority of scroll sawyers are males over 50 years old. Considering my customer base, I feel that it is a pretty accurate figure. I have seen confirmation of this both in the shows that I have attended in the past and also from my own customer base, as well as with speaking to others in the industry. Although it is not the main driving force, I try to consider this when both designing my patterns, and pricing them. Many scroll sawyers are retired and on fixed incomes.
> 
> I believe that one of the reasons scroll sawing appeals to many people is because as far as woodworking goes, it is a relatively inexpensive hobby to have, as all you really need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press. Most of you know that I do the majority of my scroll work right in my kitchen. You can make a project start to finish with these tools and not need to invest a fortune or have a large area set aside for a shop. It is a great way to be involved in woodworking without have to make a huge investment.
> 
> I find my own customer base to be a bit more diversified than the previously mentioned figures. I see both women and men as customers, as well as many younger people. This group includes women who enjoy painting and want to cut their own wood, younger men who work and want a Saturday hobby, and also some hard-core woodworkers of both sexes who are looking for ways to embellish their other projects or just expand their knowledge. If I choose to look at things in a positive manner, I look at this with hope that more people are looking to go back to their creative roots and that scroll sawing and woodworking in general is on the rise for these younger age groups and also for women.
> 
> You need to understand though that my customer base is mainly made up of a focused, although growing group. Nearly all of my retail sales consist of sales through my site and the internet. That factor alone filters the results severely. While many more seniors and elderly people are now owning computers and ordering online, I still find that there are a great many more that don't. I have several customers who don't feel comfortable ordering online and I am happy to call them on the phone for orders. Does this necessarily have to do with their age? Perhaps not, but I do think that older folks are more leery of ordering online and the internet in general. These are in no way scientific findings, but they are only my own personal observation from my own experiences with my customers and speaking with others from other areas in the industry. I am sure I will have a better answer after I return from the show in March and am able to see the demographics of the attendees first hand.
> 
> On a final thought for today, I agree with the need for constantly updating a business to keep up with the times. Things change so fast in our world, and with the goal of any business being able to appeal to the masses, it is very important no matter what your business is to be able to adapt and change along with it. Although people find comfort and security in nostalgia, the lure of technology and innovation seems to win out every time. Businesses that are unwilling or incapable of being fluid and flexible soon become stagnant and die.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that some of the magazines haven't put forth more of an effort to develop websites and internet sales. Personally, I would think that it would be the next step in their growth and sustainability. Although I must say, the painting magazine that just failed did offer online subscriptions to an online version of the magazine. A virtual magazine if you will. However (and I may be wrong) the cost for the online issue was the same as the paper issues, or very close. And I wonder what those virtual subscribers will have to show for it now? How would you use your virtual magazines for reference if they no longer exist? I don't know if the issues were able to download on their own computers. Certainly there are still flaws in that system that need to be worked out. What troubled me also was when I went to their site after hearing of their closing, they were still accepting subscriptions. You would think that would be one of the first things they would have disabled on their site.
> 
> There is a lot to think about regarding the future of any business. I truly enjoy hearing all of your opinions and thoughts on these issues. It is great to hear the many different opinions and observations you all have from your experiences. I very much appreciate your input.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Monday!


I just read today your view, a bit late because I spend vacation somewhere in a tiger zoo..

The downside of woodworking…. green house effect … difficult … fast growing metal and plastics… the tradition that slowly being forgotten by the young (electric guitars vs acoustic).... etc.. However if I will examine the rise of these things it will just lead to one thing too … clients or user friendliness. If there is only a client who can be satisfied with the wood products…. there will be no end. Blame it on the masss produce manufacturers.. the use of MDF that bulge when wet… the plywood…. wall paper…. vinyl veneers.. the glue that stick then crack… these then put the woodworking at failing industry. The customer will buy fiberglass just because buying furnitures from low quality MDF furniture will now erase his likeness in wood. The hardwood are very seldom in the market and quite expensive anyway.

I am glad that most of us in LJ believed in the quality concern. Let us also educate those buyers for they are the biggest part of how this woodworkering will last.

Thanks for all above comments.. It increase my knowledge.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Decisions are Difficult to Make*

I am at last seeing the finish line in painting the skating pond scene. As of today, I am on the last of the figure and then I only need to do the trees and lamp posts and I will be able to unveil the entire scene. I have thoroughly enjoyed recreating it, but there have been many distractions along the way and I am feeling that I can't wait to get to the many other things that await my attention.

The distractions haven't been all bad, but some are certainly more productive than others. Something that I made a commitment to do should have taken two hours and it is now up to about six. I quoted a flat price to do it and I thought I was done, and I delivered my part within the time frame quoted, only to find that there was misunderstanding and what was given is not at all what was wanted.

I am not writing this to point a finger or to blame anyone, but only to vent my frustration and justify some of the reasons I feel that I have accomplished little in the last week. It is times like this when I get frustrated mostly at myself for not making good business decisions and digging myself into a hole.

It is hard to differentiate between business and favors sometimes. (Well for me - lots of the time) I am getting better at it, but apparently not good enough. I actually lost sleep over this one. Not because of any drastic reason, but because I saw myself slipping into old behavior that wasn't good for my business. It is like a dieter sneaking a piece of chocolate cake in the middle of the night. They know they are wrong, but can't resist the urge.

I have made a decision though today. I am going to cut my losses and bail, which is something I am not in the habit of doing. I am going to redirect things so that I am not leaving anyone out in the cold, but right now I am down to about 43 cents an hour (exaggeration, but not much!) and I know that starting from square one on this job isn't what I want to (or can afford to) do. So I am going to cry "uncle" and get on with the hundred other things that are calling me.

I am not angry or blaming anyone for this, except maybe a little bit at myself. I accept full responsibility for the situation. I know of several woodworkers that have found themselves in this position. These include many people whom I admire and respect. So at least I am in good company.

You can probably figure out by now that this bailing thing bothers me tremendously. I am not a quitter. And I do keep my word. But I did do exactly as discussed and gave it all I had to give and things just changed. I mapped out the plan as carefully and explicitly as I could, and it was still misunderstood. The way I see it, I have two choices - I could redo the entire thing and feel crappy about it or move on and feel less crappy. As I said, I will not move on without offering other options, so at least no one is left in the cold.

With that said, I hope this is an indication that I am at least learning to be a better businesswoman. I like people and I like my customers and I want to make them happy. But it can't be at my own expense. There is so much on my plate right now that I need to do and I thought that squeezing in a couple hour job as a nice gesture would be OK. Now it is turning into a full day's work, which I can't afford to give. I found that teaching my children one simple phrase - "I can't afford it" - may be one of the most important things that I can teach them. There is no shame in not being able to afford something, it is simply a fact. The same is true for time. The sooner we learn that, the better we will function in our lives.

I did finish the next piece of the pond yesterday. This is Helen and Joseph:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I only have one more figure, then it is on to trees an lamp posts and finishing up. I am seeing the end of the tunnel. Some of you may have noticed that I am still behind in posting the figures on my other blog, but again, that will be coming. The stories for the characters are ready and I just need to sit down and write them down and present them. I am going to try again today to get that ball rolling again.

I am looking forward to a good and productive day!

Good decisions come from experience, and experience comes from bad decisions. ~Author Unknown


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Decisions are Difficult to Make*
> 
> I am at last seeing the finish line in painting the skating pond scene. As of today, I am on the last of the figure and then I only need to do the trees and lamp posts and I will be able to unveil the entire scene. I have thoroughly enjoyed recreating it, but there have been many distractions along the way and I am feeling that I can't wait to get to the many other things that await my attention.
> 
> The distractions haven't been all bad, but some are certainly more productive than others. Something that I made a commitment to do should have taken two hours and it is now up to about six. I quoted a flat price to do it and I thought I was done, and I delivered my part within the time frame quoted, only to find that there was misunderstanding and what was given is not at all what was wanted.
> 
> I am not writing this to point a finger or to blame anyone, but only to vent my frustration and justify some of the reasons I feel that I have accomplished little in the last week. It is times like this when I get frustrated mostly at myself for not making good business decisions and digging myself into a hole.
> 
> It is hard to differentiate between business and favors sometimes. (Well for me - lots of the time) I am getting better at it, but apparently not good enough. I actually lost sleep over this one. Not because of any drastic reason, but because I saw myself slipping into old behavior that wasn't good for my business. It is like a dieter sneaking a piece of chocolate cake in the middle of the night. They know they are wrong, but can't resist the urge.
> 
> I have made a decision though today. I am going to cut my losses and bail, which is something I am not in the habit of doing. I am going to redirect things so that I am not leaving anyone out in the cold, but right now I am down to about 43 cents an hour (exaggeration, but not much!) and I know that starting from square one on this job isn't what I want to (or can afford to) do. So I am going to cry "uncle" and get on with the hundred other things that are calling me.
> 
> I am not angry or blaming anyone for this, except maybe a little bit at myself. I accept full responsibility for the situation. I know of several woodworkers that have found themselves in this position. These include many people whom I admire and respect. So at least I am in good company.
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that this bailing thing bothers me tremendously. I am not a quitter. And I do keep my word. But I did do exactly as discussed and gave it all I had to give and things just changed. I mapped out the plan as carefully and explicitly as I could, and it was still misunderstood. The way I see it, I have two choices - I could redo the entire thing and feel crappy about it or move on and feel less crappy. As I said, I will not move on without offering other options, so at least no one is left in the cold.
> 
> With that said, I hope this is an indication that I am at least learning to be a better businesswoman. I like people and I like my customers and I want to make them happy. But it can't be at my own expense. There is so much on my plate right now that I need to do and I thought that squeezing in a couple hour job as a nice gesture would be OK. Now it is turning into a full day's work, which I can't afford to give. I found that teaching my children one simple phrase - "I can't afford it" - may be one of the most important things that I can teach them. There is no shame in not being able to afford something, it is simply a fact. The same is true for time. The sooner we learn that, the better we will function in our lives.
> 
> I did finish the next piece of the pond yesterday. This is Helen and Joseph:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I only have one more figure, then it is on to trees an lamp posts and finishing up. I am seeing the end of the tunnel. Some of you may have noticed that I am still behind in posting the figures on my other blog, but again, that will be coming. The stories for the characters are ready and I just need to sit down and write them down and present them. I am going to try again today to get that ball rolling again.
> 
> I am looking forward to a good and productive day!
> 
> Good decisions come from experience, and experience comes from bad decisions. ~Author Unknown


Sometimes you have to 'bail', for your own mental and physical wellbeing. The year before last and last year I made a few Croquet mallets for a local group. First couple of customers very happy. Third one a real moaner. Although it was exactly the same product, in quality and style, nothing was right. I came straight back with you get your money back or I rework it. Unfortunately the latter option was chosen. After reworking it was still not right. I had no choice but to tell them that that was it, I've already made nothing on this, take it or leave it. Needless to say I have not made any more. I've been asked to but I just don't need the hassle. I've also let people know where the responsibility lies. One or two said they were 'Not surprised'.

I'm glad you put down the poison chalice and have gone back to your many and more productive activities.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Decisions are Difficult to Make*
> 
> I am at last seeing the finish line in painting the skating pond scene. As of today, I am on the last of the figure and then I only need to do the trees and lamp posts and I will be able to unveil the entire scene. I have thoroughly enjoyed recreating it, but there have been many distractions along the way and I am feeling that I can't wait to get to the many other things that await my attention.
> 
> The distractions haven't been all bad, but some are certainly more productive than others. Something that I made a commitment to do should have taken two hours and it is now up to about six. I quoted a flat price to do it and I thought I was done, and I delivered my part within the time frame quoted, only to find that there was misunderstanding and what was given is not at all what was wanted.
> 
> I am not writing this to point a finger or to blame anyone, but only to vent my frustration and justify some of the reasons I feel that I have accomplished little in the last week. It is times like this when I get frustrated mostly at myself for not making good business decisions and digging myself into a hole.
> 
> It is hard to differentiate between business and favors sometimes. (Well for me - lots of the time) I am getting better at it, but apparently not good enough. I actually lost sleep over this one. Not because of any drastic reason, but because I saw myself slipping into old behavior that wasn't good for my business. It is like a dieter sneaking a piece of chocolate cake in the middle of the night. They know they are wrong, but can't resist the urge.
> 
> I have made a decision though today. I am going to cut my losses and bail, which is something I am not in the habit of doing. I am going to redirect things so that I am not leaving anyone out in the cold, but right now I am down to about 43 cents an hour (exaggeration, but not much!) and I know that starting from square one on this job isn't what I want to (or can afford to) do. So I am going to cry "uncle" and get on with the hundred other things that are calling me.
> 
> I am not angry or blaming anyone for this, except maybe a little bit at myself. I accept full responsibility for the situation. I know of several woodworkers that have found themselves in this position. These include many people whom I admire and respect. So at least I am in good company.
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that this bailing thing bothers me tremendously. I am not a quitter. And I do keep my word. But I did do exactly as discussed and gave it all I had to give and things just changed. I mapped out the plan as carefully and explicitly as I could, and it was still misunderstood. The way I see it, I have two choices - I could redo the entire thing and feel crappy about it or move on and feel less crappy. As I said, I will not move on without offering other options, so at least no one is left in the cold.
> 
> With that said, I hope this is an indication that I am at least learning to be a better businesswoman. I like people and I like my customers and I want to make them happy. But it can't be at my own expense. There is so much on my plate right now that I need to do and I thought that squeezing in a couple hour job as a nice gesture would be OK. Now it is turning into a full day's work, which I can't afford to give. I found that teaching my children one simple phrase - "I can't afford it" - may be one of the most important things that I can teach them. There is no shame in not being able to afford something, it is simply a fact. The same is true for time. The sooner we learn that, the better we will function in our lives.
> 
> I did finish the next piece of the pond yesterday. This is Helen and Joseph:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I only have one more figure, then it is on to trees an lamp posts and finishing up. I am seeing the end of the tunnel. Some of you may have noticed that I am still behind in posting the figures on my other blog, but again, that will be coming. The stories for the characters are ready and I just need to sit down and write them down and present them. I am going to try again today to get that ball rolling again.
> 
> I am looking forward to a good and productive day!
> 
> Good decisions come from experience, and experience comes from bad decisions. ~Author Unknown


Thank you for the support. I do think it is for the best. I'm glad you stood up for yourself too. There comes a point when we have to value ourselves as much as we need and expect others to value us. 

Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Decisions are Difficult to Make*
> 
> I am at last seeing the finish line in painting the skating pond scene. As of today, I am on the last of the figure and then I only need to do the trees and lamp posts and I will be able to unveil the entire scene. I have thoroughly enjoyed recreating it, but there have been many distractions along the way and I am feeling that I can't wait to get to the many other things that await my attention.
> 
> The distractions haven't been all bad, but some are certainly more productive than others. Something that I made a commitment to do should have taken two hours and it is now up to about six. I quoted a flat price to do it and I thought I was done, and I delivered my part within the time frame quoted, only to find that there was misunderstanding and what was given is not at all what was wanted.
> 
> I am not writing this to point a finger or to blame anyone, but only to vent my frustration and justify some of the reasons I feel that I have accomplished little in the last week. It is times like this when I get frustrated mostly at myself for not making good business decisions and digging myself into a hole.
> 
> It is hard to differentiate between business and favors sometimes. (Well for me - lots of the time) I am getting better at it, but apparently not good enough. I actually lost sleep over this one. Not because of any drastic reason, but because I saw myself slipping into old behavior that wasn't good for my business. It is like a dieter sneaking a piece of chocolate cake in the middle of the night. They know they are wrong, but can't resist the urge.
> 
> I have made a decision though today. I am going to cut my losses and bail, which is something I am not in the habit of doing. I am going to redirect things so that I am not leaving anyone out in the cold, but right now I am down to about 43 cents an hour (exaggeration, but not much!) and I know that starting from square one on this job isn't what I want to (or can afford to) do. So I am going to cry "uncle" and get on with the hundred other things that are calling me.
> 
> I am not angry or blaming anyone for this, except maybe a little bit at myself. I accept full responsibility for the situation. I know of several woodworkers that have found themselves in this position. These include many people whom I admire and respect. So at least I am in good company.
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that this bailing thing bothers me tremendously. I am not a quitter. And I do keep my word. But I did do exactly as discussed and gave it all I had to give and things just changed. I mapped out the plan as carefully and explicitly as I could, and it was still misunderstood. The way I see it, I have two choices - I could redo the entire thing and feel crappy about it or move on and feel less crappy. As I said, I will not move on without offering other options, so at least no one is left in the cold.
> 
> With that said, I hope this is an indication that I am at least learning to be a better businesswoman. I like people and I like my customers and I want to make them happy. But it can't be at my own expense. There is so much on my plate right now that I need to do and I thought that squeezing in a couple hour job as a nice gesture would be OK. Now it is turning into a full day's work, which I can't afford to give. I found that teaching my children one simple phrase - "I can't afford it" - may be one of the most important things that I can teach them. There is no shame in not being able to afford something, it is simply a fact. The same is true for time. The sooner we learn that, the better we will function in our lives.
> 
> I did finish the next piece of the pond yesterday. This is Helen and Joseph:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I only have one more figure, then it is on to trees an lamp posts and finishing up. I am seeing the end of the tunnel. Some of you may have noticed that I am still behind in posting the figures on my other blog, but again, that will be coming. The stories for the characters are ready and I just need to sit down and write them down and present them. I am going to try again today to get that ball rolling again.
> 
> I am looking forward to a good and productive day!
> 
> Good decisions come from experience, and experience comes from bad decisions. ~Author Unknown


Hi Sheila I guess when you love what you do & people don't appreciate it it hurts you have amazing skils with that scrollsaw & a real talent for vision & design. The trouble is nowadays people want as much as they can get at a knockdown price, I believe if they are incapable of doing it themselves they should value your skills & pay or go away & try it themselves, they'll soon be back, After all they expect a fair days pay for their work (whatever it may be) I have been self employed since 1976 & been in this situation a few times until I started giving written detailed estimates for what I was going to supply & for how much & asked for agreement before I started. Any overrun after that in time or materials was down to me, I usually went over time but in the name of a good job. You do fine work if anyone doesn't agree that's their problem, you believe in yourself
Best 
Trevor
By the way the pond scene is looking amazing, can't wait for the unveiling


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just About Finished*

I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.

I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.

I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.

Back to the box . . .

I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.

As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .

So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.

I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.

The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.

I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


Thanks Tom - you too!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


Waiting in antici….............................................pation to see the finished scene.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


yes…cant wait to see the finished package…a fun day at painting away and going about it with maybe some good music and the vision of it all being done, and what sort of new projects are there in store for us..have a great day…....any sign of snow flakes yet…...grizzman


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine.  If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


This has been a long time coming or seems that way, looking forward to the unveiling!

Have a great day likewise!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


For off season storage, a quick way would be to recycle some of those shipping peanuts the seem all fill our grabage cans. Of course, making the box a project would be more fun


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


Thanks TS - I know what you mean. I really get kind of cranky when I open a box and it is filled with them. They stick to everything and the cats love batting them around, then eating the strays and then I see them again on the rug in not so pleasant a surrounding 

But yes, now I am thinking the box could be as fun as the set! 

I love woodworking!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


Did someone say box?!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


Shelia needs a nice one for this great project. No one better to fill the order than you!! )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


I do have an extra set for "bartering" 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on the skating pond sets yesterday. It was the first day in several that I really felt like I had accomplished a great deal. I finished the last of the characters, and now I only have the trees and lamp posts to complete, and then the stands for everything and I will be finished.
> 
> I say that, but I am thinking about how I may want to store and present the pieces for my own set and the set I am giving away as a gift. Somehow I don't like the idea of just wrapping the pieces in tissue and stuffing them in a box. I really need to look into it. The pond itself will be a rectangular piece of 1/8" plywood about 18" x 20". I have some wonderful specialty paints that have pearl and metallic finish and they work wonderfully to make the pond look like ice. Since I want to keep the pond in one piece, I think that should mean that the box will need to be at least that big to house the entire set.
> 
> I am going to make the stands of a material called "Paper Clay" which is, as it sounds a light clay material that made of pulp which air dries and then can be painted and finished. I toyed with the idea of doing little paper-doll type stands, but I wasn't able to figure anything out that didn't look obtrusive and out of place. By using the paper clay, I mold little snow mounds and stick the bottom of the figures into them. I then allow them to dry and then I paint them and apply the Sno-tex and they look fine. If necessary, I glue the pieces to the stands. For most of the pieces in my sample set, I didn't feel this was necessary, as I pinched the clay around the pieces and it dried quite firmly in place, but the taller items such as the trees and light posts sometimes wanted to wobble a touch and I found the glue really kept them stable. I think from the get-go I will be gluing each piece just to be sure.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.
> 
> As I sit here writing about it, I am imagining that if I really want to do things proper, the box in itself will be quite the project on its own. I can see building it and painting it and making it something really special. Hmmmmm . . . .
> 
> So now I will show you the final character in our vignette - Eric:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I am quite excited about finishing this all up. It will be wonderful to get all the instructions into the pattern packet and I will be ready and waiting when I am able to sell the patterns after the project is published in a couple of weeks. Considering that I started working on this in January, it is quite exciting.
> 
> I am getting close to the unveiling of the entire set. I think that all together they look quite nice. I am sure there are more characters that I could do and I may do so in the future, but for now I need to stop somewhere and this seems like a good point.
> 
> The day will be spent painting again and perhaps beginning the work on the stands. I found there is much organization to do with getting everything into packet form and it will be quite fun to see it all come together.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too.


Martin, same here… you are the best that can fill up the details required for a box…

I may try to find some foam that I can fit right into the box and lay the pieces flat on and create layers if necessary to hold the pieces in the off-season. I would, of course need to cut out a void for each stand so that the pieces would still lay completely flat and be protected. This will be the best way I am sure. I need to get back to Halifax and see what kind of foam is available. When I lived in the Chicago area I was able to obtain foam of various thicknesses and density fairly easily at many of the different fabric stores. I need to look into it here though, as I haven't done much sewing since I came to live here. I will need to do some homework before I go and scout out where I will be able to get some.

Shiela…. you forgot the size of the paintings to fit in the box… Hope Martin will do… 
God bless to all of you above..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trees and Lighting*

I think that I shall never see, a poem so lovely as a tree. - Joyce Kilmer

Well, my trees may be poetry but they came out nice. I designed four different trees for the pond, in addition to the large tree that will be the center attraction. I am only going to include one in each set, but I will offer additional trees and lamp posts if people want more.

Although the trees are relatively easy to paint, they are probably the most time consuming to cut. As I showed in a previous post, there is a great deal of distance you need to cover with your saw when cutting the trees. Therefore it takes a great deal of time.

One thing that is good about them is that you don't really have to be very accurate. Not that you would be sloppy with them or anything like that, but they are a great way to practice following a line when cutting where it wouldn't really matter if you tend to drift off a little bit.

Painting them is also another issue. You can spend a tremendous amount of time making sure that you get into all the edges and corners of the branches. The saving grace in this project is that everything is going to be covered with Sno-Tex so that any little areas that you miss would never be noticed. If you wanted to 'cheat' I suppose you could easily get some green spray paint and spray the base coat in. From that point on, you would only need to shade and apply the snow.

I did one bare tree and several sizes of pine trees:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I love the bare tree, but as you can imagine, it was the most time consuming of all. While I was able to modify the two pine trees so that they are faster to cut, I found it impossible to change the bare tree without ruining the look I wanted. So I left it as I had originally drawn it and will just price it accordingly when selling the wood pieces. As I stated earlier, it isn't really that difficult, and I want the set to look as I intended. I don't mind saving a little time here and there for production sake, but I am not going to cut corners to save a few pennies or minutes at this point after all the time and work that went into this project. It is what it is and I like it. 

I also designed a couple of lamp posts for the scene. I wanted them to look quite ornate and beautiful. I did find though that even though they are made of birch plywood, they are still a bit delicate. I want these pieces to remain in the family for many, many years and I think that it will be possible to redesign them a bit so that they are sturdier without losing their fine detail and look. For one I will eliminate the cut outs where the lighting goes and add instructions for painting in those areas. This will help tremendously as far as strength goes and I don't believe it will deter from the overall look.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I will include just one of each in the set I think, but again I will offer additional pieces to be sold individually for those who wish to have several more. When I unveil the scene, you will see that it will not really be necessary to have more than a couple, as I don't want it to be too cluttered.

The final piece that will be the center of the entire scene is the large pine tree. This I made of two pieces which will stand slotted together and be the focal point of the pond.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I imagine you could paint ornaments on the tree and have it 'decorated' for the holiday season, but I choose to leave it bare, as then the scene can be left up all winter long. I find that when I used to decorate for the holidays, part of the let down after the new year was that the house that was so filled with lovely decorations was now stripped bare and everything seemed so bleak. I like to have things that can be appropriately left out until it was time to decorate for spring and summer. It helps brighten up those long winter days.

Today will be spent working on the stands. I will take pictures as I go along so you can see the process that I use for them. As I said yesterday, I had a difficult time coming up with a method that I felt would be attractive and also serve the purpose. I think for this scene, the clay will work fine and will be something that will last many, many years.

I am getting close to the end of this project. I still need to work on some changes in the instructions that I made along the way and also put together the pattern booklet and decide which photos to use. I am rather excited to see how it is received and if it will appeal to scrollers as well as painters. That will be very interesting to me.

So it is on to the stands today. I also need to cut the base board and paint the pond. Sometimes it is the final things that seem to take the longest. I suppose I am just anxious.

Until tomorrow . . Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Trees and Lighting*
> 
> I think that I shall never see, a poem so lovely as a tree. - Joyce Kilmer
> 
> Well, my trees may be poetry but they came out nice. I designed four different trees for the pond, in addition to the large tree that will be the center attraction. I am only going to include one in each set, but I will offer additional trees and lamp posts if people want more.
> 
> Although the trees are relatively easy to paint, they are probably the most time consuming to cut. As I showed in a previous post, there is a great deal of distance you need to cover with your saw when cutting the trees. Therefore it takes a great deal of time.
> 
> One thing that is good about them is that you don't really have to be very accurate. Not that you would be sloppy with them or anything like that, but they are a great way to practice following a line when cutting where it wouldn't really matter if you tend to drift off a little bit.
> 
> Painting them is also another issue. You can spend a tremendous amount of time making sure that you get into all the edges and corners of the branches. The saving grace in this project is that everything is going to be covered with Sno-Tex so that any little areas that you miss would never be noticed. If you wanted to 'cheat' I suppose you could easily get some green spray paint and spray the base coat in. From that point on, you would only need to shade and apply the snow.
> 
> I did one bare tree and several sizes of pine trees:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I love the bare tree, but as you can imagine, it was the most time consuming of all. While I was able to modify the two pine trees so that they are faster to cut, I found it impossible to change the bare tree without ruining the look I wanted. So I left it as I had originally drawn it and will just price it accordingly when selling the wood pieces. As I stated earlier, it isn't really that difficult, and I want the set to look as I intended. I don't mind saving a little time here and there for production sake, but I am not going to cut corners to save a few pennies or minutes at this point after all the time and work that went into this project. It is what it is and I like it.
> 
> I also designed a couple of lamp posts for the scene. I wanted them to look quite ornate and beautiful. I did find though that even though they are made of birch plywood, they are still a bit delicate. I want these pieces to remain in the family for many, many years and I think that it will be possible to redesign them a bit so that they are sturdier without losing their fine detail and look. For one I will eliminate the cut outs where the lighting goes and add instructions for painting in those areas. This will help tremendously as far as strength goes and I don't believe it will deter from the overall look.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will include just one of each in the set I think, but again I will offer additional pieces to be sold individually for those who wish to have several more. When I unveil the scene, you will see that it will not really be necessary to have more than a couple, as I don't want it to be too cluttered.
> 
> The final piece that will be the center of the entire scene is the large pine tree. This I made of two pieces which will stand slotted together and be the focal point of the pond.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I imagine you could paint ornaments on the tree and have it 'decorated' for the holiday season, but I choose to leave it bare, as then the scene can be left up all winter long. I find that when I used to decorate for the holidays, part of the let down after the new year was that the house that was so filled with lovely decorations was now stripped bare and everything seemed so bleak. I like to have things that can be appropriately left out until it was time to decorate for spring and summer. It helps brighten up those long winter days.
> 
> Today will be spent working on the stands. I will take pictures as I go along so you can see the process that I use for them. As I said yesterday, I had a difficult time coming up with a method that I felt would be attractive and also serve the purpose. I think for this scene, the clay will work fine and will be something that will last many, many years.
> 
> I am getting close to the end of this project. I still need to work on some changes in the instructions that I made along the way and also put together the pattern booklet and decide which photos to use. I am rather excited to see how it is received and if it will appeal to scrollers as well as painters. That will be very interesting to me.
> 
> So it is on to the stands today. I also need to cut the base board and paint the pond. Sometimes it is the final things that seem to take the longest. I suppose I am just anxious.
> 
> Until tomorrow . . Have a wonderful day.


ah yesss Sheila. I'm an "ugly" tree guy. I really like/luv the big ole knarly, unique, mystical, etc. trees. I like the bare one the best


----------



## Robb

scrollgirl said:


> *Trees and Lighting*
> 
> I think that I shall never see, a poem so lovely as a tree. - Joyce Kilmer
> 
> Well, my trees may be poetry but they came out nice. I designed four different trees for the pond, in addition to the large tree that will be the center attraction. I am only going to include one in each set, but I will offer additional trees and lamp posts if people want more.
> 
> Although the trees are relatively easy to paint, they are probably the most time consuming to cut. As I showed in a previous post, there is a great deal of distance you need to cover with your saw when cutting the trees. Therefore it takes a great deal of time.
> 
> One thing that is good about them is that you don't really have to be very accurate. Not that you would be sloppy with them or anything like that, but they are a great way to practice following a line when cutting where it wouldn't really matter if you tend to drift off a little bit.
> 
> Painting them is also another issue. You can spend a tremendous amount of time making sure that you get into all the edges and corners of the branches. The saving grace in this project is that everything is going to be covered with Sno-Tex so that any little areas that you miss would never be noticed. If you wanted to 'cheat' I suppose you could easily get some green spray paint and spray the base coat in. From that point on, you would only need to shade and apply the snow.
> 
> I did one bare tree and several sizes of pine trees:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I love the bare tree, but as you can imagine, it was the most time consuming of all.  While I was able to modify the two pine trees so that they are faster to cut, I found it impossible to change the bare tree without ruining the look I wanted. So I left it as I had originally drawn it and will just price it accordingly when selling the wood pieces. As I stated earlier, it isn't really that difficult, and I want the set to look as I intended. I don't mind saving a little time here and there for production sake, but I am not going to cut corners to save a few pennies or minutes at this point after all the time and work that went into this project. It is what it is and I like it.
> 
> I also designed a couple of lamp posts for the scene. I wanted them to look quite ornate and beautiful. I did find though that even though they are made of birch plywood, they are still a bit delicate. I want these pieces to remain in the family for many, many years and I think that it will be possible to redesign them a bit so that they are sturdier without losing their fine detail and look. For one I will eliminate the cut outs where the lighting goes and add instructions for painting in those areas. This will help tremendously as far as strength goes and I don't believe it will deter from the overall look.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will include just one of each in the set I think, but again I will offer additional pieces to be sold individually for those who wish to have several more. When I unveil the scene, you will see that it will not really be necessary to have more than a couple, as I don't want it to be too cluttered.
> 
> The final piece that will be the center of the entire scene is the large pine tree. This I made of two pieces which will stand slotted together and be the focal point of the pond.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I imagine you could paint ornaments on the tree and have it 'decorated' for the holiday season, but I choose to leave it bare, as then the scene can be left up all winter long. I find that when I used to decorate for the holidays, part of the let down after the new year was that the house that was so filled with lovely decorations was now stripped bare and everything seemed so bleak. I like to have things that can be appropriately left out until it was time to decorate for spring and summer. It helps brighten up those long winter days.
> 
> Today will be spent working on the stands. I will take pictures as I go along so you can see the process that I use for them. As I said yesterday, I had a difficult time coming up with a method that I felt would be attractive and also serve the purpose. I think for this scene, the clay will work fine and will be something that will last many, many years.
> 
> I am getting close to the end of this project. I still need to work on some changes in the instructions that I made along the way and also put together the pattern booklet and decide which photos to use. I am rather excited to see how it is received and if it will appeal to scrollers as well as painters. That will be very interesting to me.
> 
> So it is on to the stands today. I also need to cut the base board and paint the pond. Sometimes it is the final things that seem to take the longest. I suppose I am just anxious.
> 
> Until tomorrow . . Have a wonderful day.


Sheila, watching your progress as you've worked your way through creating all the pieces of this set has really been informative and inspirational. I never would have guessed how much work goes into refining all the patterns the way that you have. I'm sure the end result will be beautiful. Thanks for sharing, as always!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trees and Lighting*
> 
> I think that I shall never see, a poem so lovely as a tree. - Joyce Kilmer
> 
> Well, my trees may be poetry but they came out nice. I designed four different trees for the pond, in addition to the large tree that will be the center attraction. I am only going to include one in each set, but I will offer additional trees and lamp posts if people want more.
> 
> Although the trees are relatively easy to paint, they are probably the most time consuming to cut. As I showed in a previous post, there is a great deal of distance you need to cover with your saw when cutting the trees. Therefore it takes a great deal of time.
> 
> One thing that is good about them is that you don't really have to be very accurate. Not that you would be sloppy with them or anything like that, but they are a great way to practice following a line when cutting where it wouldn't really matter if you tend to drift off a little bit.
> 
> Painting them is also another issue. You can spend a tremendous amount of time making sure that you get into all the edges and corners of the branches. The saving grace in this project is that everything is going to be covered with Sno-Tex so that any little areas that you miss would never be noticed. If you wanted to 'cheat' I suppose you could easily get some green spray paint and spray the base coat in. From that point on, you would only need to shade and apply the snow.
> 
> I did one bare tree and several sizes of pine trees:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I love the bare tree, but as you can imagine, it was the most time consuming of all. While I was able to modify the two pine trees so that they are faster to cut, I found it impossible to change the bare tree without ruining the look I wanted. So I left it as I had originally drawn it and will just price it accordingly when selling the wood pieces. As I stated earlier, it isn't really that difficult, and I want the set to look as I intended. I don't mind saving a little time here and there for production sake, but I am not going to cut corners to save a few pennies or minutes at this point after all the time and work that went into this project. It is what it is and I like it.
> 
> I also designed a couple of lamp posts for the scene. I wanted them to look quite ornate and beautiful. I did find though that even though they are made of birch plywood, they are still a bit delicate. I want these pieces to remain in the family for many, many years and I think that it will be possible to redesign them a bit so that they are sturdier without losing their fine detail and look. For one I will eliminate the cut outs where the lighting goes and add instructions for painting in those areas. This will help tremendously as far as strength goes and I don't believe it will deter from the overall look.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will include just one of each in the set I think, but again I will offer additional pieces to be sold individually for those who wish to have several more. When I unveil the scene, you will see that it will not really be necessary to have more than a couple, as I don't want it to be too cluttered.
> 
> The final piece that will be the center of the entire scene is the large pine tree. This I made of two pieces which will stand slotted together and be the focal point of the pond.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I imagine you could paint ornaments on the tree and have it 'decorated' for the holiday season, but I choose to leave it bare, as then the scene can be left up all winter long. I find that when I used to decorate for the holidays, part of the let down after the new year was that the house that was so filled with lovely decorations was now stripped bare and everything seemed so bleak. I like to have things that can be appropriately left out until it was time to decorate for spring and summer. It helps brighten up those long winter days.
> 
> Today will be spent working on the stands. I will take pictures as I go along so you can see the process that I use for them. As I said yesterday, I had a difficult time coming up with a method that I felt would be attractive and also serve the purpose. I think for this scene, the clay will work fine and will be something that will last many, many years.
> 
> I am getting close to the end of this project. I still need to work on some changes in the instructions that I made along the way and also put together the pattern booklet and decide which photos to use. I am rather excited to see how it is received and if it will appeal to scrollers as well as painters. That will be very interesting to me.
> 
> So it is on to the stands today. I also need to cut the base board and paint the pond. Sometimes it is the final things that seem to take the longest. I suppose I am just anxious.
> 
> Until tomorrow . . Have a wonderful day.


I love that tree too, Roger. It is also my favorite. I was thinking of a small bush in the same style as that one. Maybe later on . . .

Robb - I am glad you like the series. It has really been fun to do and I enjoy sharing it a lot. Yes, there is a lot more than people seem to realize about making a decent pattern. There are lots of patterns out there, but I try to make mine some of the best available. I like people to get mine and really understand how to make the project, not just guess. I always try my best and I appreciate you noticing!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Trees and Lighting*
> 
> I think that I shall never see, a poem so lovely as a tree. - Joyce Kilmer
> 
> Well, my trees may be poetry but they came out nice. I designed four different trees for the pond, in addition to the large tree that will be the center attraction. I am only going to include one in each set, but I will offer additional trees and lamp posts if people want more.
> 
> Although the trees are relatively easy to paint, they are probably the most time consuming to cut. As I showed in a previous post, there is a great deal of distance you need to cover with your saw when cutting the trees. Therefore it takes a great deal of time.
> 
> One thing that is good about them is that you don't really have to be very accurate. Not that you would be sloppy with them or anything like that, but they are a great way to practice following a line when cutting where it wouldn't really matter if you tend to drift off a little bit.
> 
> Painting them is also another issue. You can spend a tremendous amount of time making sure that you get into all the edges and corners of the branches. The saving grace in this project is that everything is going to be covered with Sno-Tex so that any little areas that you miss would never be noticed. If you wanted to 'cheat' I suppose you could easily get some green spray paint and spray the base coat in. From that point on, you would only need to shade and apply the snow.
> 
> I did one bare tree and several sizes of pine trees:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I love the bare tree, but as you can imagine, it was the most time consuming of all. While I was able to modify the two pine trees so that they are faster to cut, I found it impossible to change the bare tree without ruining the look I wanted. So I left it as I had originally drawn it and will just price it accordingly when selling the wood pieces. As I stated earlier, it isn't really that difficult, and I want the set to look as I intended. I don't mind saving a little time here and there for production sake, but I am not going to cut corners to save a few pennies or minutes at this point after all the time and work that went into this project. It is what it is and I like it.
> 
> I also designed a couple of lamp posts for the scene. I wanted them to look quite ornate and beautiful. I did find though that even though they are made of birch plywood, they are still a bit delicate. I want these pieces to remain in the family for many, many years and I think that it will be possible to redesign them a bit so that they are sturdier without losing their fine detail and look. For one I will eliminate the cut outs where the lighting goes and add instructions for painting in those areas. This will help tremendously as far as strength goes and I don't believe it will deter from the overall look.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I will include just one of each in the set I think, but again I will offer additional pieces to be sold individually for those who wish to have several more. When I unveil the scene, you will see that it will not really be necessary to have more than a couple, as I don't want it to be too cluttered.
> 
> The final piece that will be the center of the entire scene is the large pine tree. This I made of two pieces which will stand slotted together and be the focal point of the pond.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I imagine you could paint ornaments on the tree and have it 'decorated' for the holiday season, but I choose to leave it bare, as then the scene can be left up all winter long. I find that when I used to decorate for the holidays, part of the let down after the new year was that the house that was so filled with lovely decorations was now stripped bare and everything seemed so bleak. I like to have things that can be appropriately left out until it was time to decorate for spring and summer. It helps brighten up those long winter days.
> 
> Today will be spent working on the stands. I will take pictures as I go along so you can see the process that I use for them. As I said yesterday, I had a difficult time coming up with a method that I felt would be attractive and also serve the purpose. I think for this scene, the clay will work fine and will be something that will last many, many years.
> 
> I am getting close to the end of this project. I still need to work on some changes in the instructions that I made along the way and also put together the pattern booklet and decide which photos to use. I am rather excited to see how it is received and if it will appeal to scrollers as well as painters. That will be very interesting to me.
> 
> So it is on to the stands today. I also need to cut the base board and paint the pond. Sometimes it is the final things that seem to take the longest. I suppose I am just anxious.
> 
> Until tomorrow . . Have a wonderful day.


and "Poems are made by fools like me, 
but only God can make a tree."

Just don't let this project become "an Albatross around" thy "neck."

I'm sure it won't, but I can't quote much poetry )

Have a good one!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Take a Stand*

I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.

Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.

Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).

As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.

The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.

I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.

When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.

I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Take a Stand*
> 
> I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.
> 
> Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.
> 
> Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).
> 
> As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.
> 
> The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.
> 
> I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.
> 
> When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.
> 
> I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


Geez Shelia, you're up posting before bedtime on the west coast ;-)) Migraines are minimal late a night, hate to go to bed and waste pain free hours.

Have a great day in Halifax!!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Take a Stand*
> 
> I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.
> 
> Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.
> 
> Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).
> 
> As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.
> 
> The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.
> 
> I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.
> 
> When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.
> 
> I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


Have a great time in Halifax, Shelia. Isn't it about this time a year when Halifax sends a Christmas tree to Boston? I keep looking at your work and wondering if I should purchase a scroll saw, but there are just so many things I want to learn.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Take a Stand*
> 
> I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.
> 
> Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.
> 
> Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).
> 
> As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.
> 
> The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.
> 
> I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.
> 
> When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.
> 
> I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


Looking good, Sheila.


----------



## jordan

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Take a Stand*
> 
> I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.
> 
> Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.
> 
> Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).
> 
> As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.
> 
> The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.
> 
> I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.
> 
> When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.
> 
> I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


Sheila, those are rally adorable. Great shapes and fabulous painting!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Take a Stand*
> 
> I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.
> 
> Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.
> 
> Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).
> 
> As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.
> 
> The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.
> 
> I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.
> 
> When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.
> 
> I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


huu the figurs realy look great together

hope you get some nice wood and other goodies you need to come thrugh the long winther
at your little trip to Halifax

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Take a Stand*
> 
> I am writing this blog last night because we decided to high tail it to Halifax in the morning for probably our last trip into the city before winter hits.
> 
> Today, we went to a new wood place that our friend Bernie recommended today and got some incredibly low priced and high quality hard woods. Among our finds were some nice ash at $2.00 per board foot, some flaming birch for $3.00 per board foot and some curly maple which was also only $3.00 per board foot. We didn't get a lot because they are only ten minutes from us (we purchased one 1" board of each). They didn't have the vast selection of exotics that we find in Halifax, and limited choices in the wider widths we needed, but it was a great source for us for our base wood that we will be using with lots of projects. The quality was really good and we did get to hand pick and the man who helped us was very nice and didn't seem to mind that we were only small time buyers. Our bill was under $60. It is always nice to find a great source nearby for when we are in a pinch. And as I said, the prices can't be beat.
> 
> Tomorrow we will go to our regular wood supplier (East Coast Hardwood) and also try the other hardwood supplier which I think is called Halifax hardwood. We have both price lists and are going to pick and choose as to which store we will get what from. I hope that the new store will be as good as the other (we hear it is) because they have some different woods and they are also lower on some of the pricing. In any case it will be a fun day. I will try to remember to bring my camera and get a couple of pictures. We plan on leaving at 5am, as Halifax is about 3 hours from where we live and we want an early start. We need to stop at Bernie's in the morning and drop off today's haul so we have room for the next load. (Such a good problem to have!) I will have a full report in tomorrow's post (Saturday).
> 
> As for today, as soon as I returned from the lumber yard I worked on making the stands for the skating pond figures. As I said in the previous blog, I found the best way to stand them up was to use a product called "Creative Paper Clay" which is available at most Michale's and other hobby and craft stores. It is a pulp-based air-dry clay that is lightweight and when dry can be painted and sealed and is actually quite durable. I felt this was the best way to stand the figures up.
> 
> The process is quite involved, so I took photographs as I did it so you would be able to see. Since each piece requires a different sized stand, it is important to keep things organized. I began by numbering each figure and using small adhesive price tags so I will be able to label each stand with the corresponding number:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> When you take the clay out of the package, it is a bit dry and you need to work in some additional water to make it a doughy consistency so it is easy to work with. You also need to have a hard and flat surface to leave the clay dry on. If the surface is flat and smooth, such as with a cookie sheet, it will not stick and will release from the surface as it dries. I used a marble board because it is smooth and perfectly flat.
> 
> I begin by rolling a piece into a rope that is approximately 1/2" thick and as long as the longest part of the figure that will be sitting on the ground. For example the sleigh piece only has the runners of the sleigh touching the ground:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next you flatten the rope with your fingers until it is about 1/4" and kind of taper the sides. I keep a small dish of clean water near by so that if the clay seems as if it is getting too dry and cracking when I am molding it, I dip it into the water and work it through until it is soft again. I wash my hands after only a couple of stands so they don't get too sticky. Water works fine as it just dissolves the clay.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Next I placed the clay on the sheet where I will be leaving it to dry and I pushed the figure into the clay, making sure not to tilt it. You don't want to move the clay after you make the impression in it, as it will distort it and then the figure will be loose or it won't fit in the channel properly:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This picture shows the two channels for the piece I marked "A" - the one horse open sleigh with Sophie and Claude:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Some of the figures such as Sonja had only a small tab under her skate to embed in the clay. When I was designing the figures, I made sure that each one would balance properly in their respective positions:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Finishing all the pieces took me a couple of hours to do. You can see by the picture how important it is to keep things labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I then put the board into the oven that was set at about 200 degrees and shut it off and let it cool down and sit for about two hours. Things were dry enough for me to gently turn each piece upside down so that the bottoms would also dry thoroughly. I am going to just leave them there until probably Saturday to make sure they are completely dry. Patience is the key here.
> 
> When they are dry, I will paint them each the same Blue Mist paint color which is also the base color for all the snow in the scene, as well as the pond, and glue them to each figure. They will then have Sno-tex applied to them so they will look like little snow banks and blend in with the scene. They are surprisingly strong considering they are so light and they keep the pieces quite stable. I think it is a nice way to finish things off.
> 
> I won't be able to work on them until Saturday, but I am getting closer to the finish line each day. I also base coated the pond piece today and I will be adding the silver metallic "ice" glaze on Saturday too. It will only be a short time until I will be ready to show you everything all finished. Stay tuned!


Thank you all. I did have a great time despite the weather. I am spending the day catching up on stuff here. Getting the stands painted and glued on today. 

I will take some pictures along the way. I will also have better pictures of the wood when we go to Bernie's to work on it on Tuesday.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*

What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.

We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.

We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.

The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.

For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.

I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.

One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.

So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.

As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.

We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.

Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.

Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


well what a wonderful trip you had…im so glad you were safe and took your time…and got some nice wood…ive never heard of the roasted birch either, and will be interested in seeing it..as i see there are no pictures this time…sheeshh..i thought we would get pictures..you know for us who dont get o get out like some others do…snif snif snif….....lol…..ok im done whinning…..enjoy the warmth of home and enjoy the work you have coming up…grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


Hi, Grizz:
I did bring my camera, but I got soaked so many times I didn't even want to take it out of my purse. It was so windy and rainy and every time we got into a place we were still dripping wet. I am sorry. 

Next spring when we go back there I will get some photos.

I will PM you in a bit.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


Oh a trip to the woodshop. A must at least once a season.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


I love it Martyn. There is always some great new stuff to spark more ideas! It feels good to have a nice supply before the snow hits. 

Sheila


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


Sheila, that is some trip. Glad you guys had the forthought to take your time. Glad everything workout for you. I do envy you in the fact you have somewhere to go to get some nice wood. Here in Myrtle Beach, its a long drive in any direction to find even a small amount. I dont envy the snow and winters you put up with. I will gladly put up with "cold days" of 38 degrees for maybe a day then it is in the 40's and 50's the others. We may see snow once every three or four years. Love your blogs keep them going. Have fun with your new wood.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


good to see you are home and safe from Halifax with wood and goodies
when you come to the use of that brown roasted birch
wuold you then explain more about how they do it and why except that it change colour

have a great sunday
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


Yes Gary - We are lucky to have a place like that. It is worth the ride a couple of times a year to get some amazing species of wood. For the 'everyday stuff' like maple and birch, we are fortunate to have a place nearby that will be able to supply us.

Thank you too, Dennis - I will certainly find out more about the roasted birch. I will get a picture of it on Tuesday when I am at Bernie's. It just looks like a dark brown even grained wood. But it will be nice for fretwork and hopefully won't cup like some of the wood does when i cut it thin.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Trip to the Wood Store of the Season*
> 
> What an adventure yesterday was! I am very happy to be back home here safe and sound. We headed out just after 5 am and we didn't make it back home here until almost 10 pm. Even though it was a long day, it seemed to go by very quickly. The only negative part of the day was the persistent rain, which doesn't look as if it is going to stop until Thursday or Friday from the looks of the weather map.
> 
> We knew that rain was predicted for the day, but we didn't expect the quantity that we experienced. We left quite early to allow ourselves ample time for the errands we planned. I had mentioned previously how the highway was not optimal for these weather conditions, so we were extra cautious and drove well under the speed limit. We stopped in Digby to unload our previous days' acquisition and make room for what wood we would be purchasing yesterday. After a quick breakfast in Digby, we headed out. We didn't make it to Halifax (or Dartmouth, if you will) until nearly 11 am. Although the rain was not particularly hard, it was constant and by the time were a couple of hours out we realized that we just had to be slow and careful. Gratefully, it seemed that everyone else on the highway felt the same. Even the trucks were going much slower than normal and it seemed that everyone was using caution.
> 
> We went to our usual place, East Coast Hardwood in Dartmouth and picked a modest amount of wood up. There was not much Walnut in wider widths, but we did find a nice 7 inch wide board that was about 3 feet long in the scrap pile. We also picked up some Sapele and some more Hickory from them. We held off a bit, because we knew we had another place to try and were armed with price lists from both. Some of the wood was cheaper there and some was more expensive, so we had the luxury of choosing the best from each. We hadn't been to the other store previously however, so we weren't quite sure what to find. Although geographically the other wood supplier was not that far away, we had to travel through snarling traffic and cross the bridge to get from place to place so we didn't really want to have to come back.
> 
> The new store we were going to visit was Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford. We found them to be another fine supplier of many of the exotic woods that we liked to work with. They were also quite helpful and friendly. Although their selection was quite a bit smaller as far as quantity of each board, I felt that the quality of the boards that they did have there seemed overall to be higher. They also had many more species of smaller pieces which were already dressed, but the prices for this additional attention to the wood were evident and a bit higher than the rough cut boards. They also were not as willing to sell smaller cuts off of the larger boards, as they wanted us to take the entire lengths.
> 
> For example, we saw a 10" wide walnut board which was about 9.5 - 10 ft long. Both ends had some cracking on them but overall the board was very nice and dark and had a good grain and little twisting. We inquired if we were going to be charged full price because of the ends and we had intended to only take about 6 feet of the boards. We needed the boards cut to approximately 3 feet each so they would fit on the back seat of the mustang. The man who helped us happily took the board back to the saw and told us that he would take off for the damaged part of the board. When he returned, he put all three boards in our pile. It was understood without saying that we bought the entire board. It was fine with us though as we were just about out of walnut and could always use some and the price was good. It was just a bit different from the other place where they would be happy to cut a couple of feet off a larger board and sell you only that.
> 
> I also purchased some wenge and some aspen. I had been able to obtain aspen when I lived near Chicago and I loved the even grain and light color of the wood. I loved to scroll it as it cut very easily yet held up fairly well to fretwork. It would be ideal for some of the projects I had in mind. It was also very reasonably priced, as I got a couple of 3 ft boards for under $10 each. The wenge was a bit more expensive, but still a little cheaper than at East Coast. I found a nice board that was about 9" wide and got a 2 ft length of it. I like the look of wenge very much and although I realize it is not suitable for all kinds of scroll sawing, I do have some applications in mind for it that will be nice.
> 
> One of the most interesting woods that they carried was what they called 'roasted birch'. I had not heard of or seen this species before and I inquired about it. The woman there told me that it was regular birch that was in fact roasted to achieve a dark brown color. I felt it was very pretty, with a rich brown hue. The grain was tight and even as birch is, and the color was very similar to dark brown walnut with very little variation. Although I love beautiful figure in wood, there are times when cutting fretwork that it is lost in the design and can look too busy. I was told that due to the roasting process, the wood is very stable and will not cup or move and is a bit more brittle than regular birch. I think it will work beautifully for several projects I have in mind and I also am going to try to slice it thin so that I can make some overlays. The stability will definitely be an asset and the brittleness will not be a problem - especially if I am using it in this way as an overlay. It may also make some nice boxes and I shouldn't have to worry about cupping. It will be interesting.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. We are very much set for the winter and I don't see the need or have the desire to return to the city until spring. The ride home was a sobering reminder that within in a few weeks I will need to park my car for the winter. On the way home, there was a portion of the highway closed off and we had to be rerouted though the secondary roads because someone slid off the road and the car went down into what looked like about a 30 foot ditch. We could see them pulling it up from the secondary road which ran parallel to the highway at that point and it didn't look good. Later on when we were at Bernie's dropping off our wood, we mentioned it to them and they had said that they heard about it too and there was one fatality. That really made me sad, as I couldn't help but think of my own incident which I had told you about previously.
> 
> As I said, we drove very slowly and carefully and took our time. At times the rain was so hard we could barely see more than a couple of car lengths in front of us. Again, we were well under the limit and happy that the other drivers were also being cautious. Besides the rain, there were powerful gusts of wind that came up suddenly and pushed the car from the side. You can imagine how happy I was to be back home safely.
> 
> We will go to Bernie's one day this week and work a bit on the new wood. We have decided not to dress it all right now, as some of it will be better left as is until we really have a use or project in mind. Besides, our room here is limited anyway and we are also getting filled here to capacity.
> 
> Today I will continue on with finishing up the skater figures. The stands are dry and I will probably spend the day painting them and gluing them on and adding the snow tex. I also came home to lots of emails - many which need a response. I think I have had enough adventure to last me a while and I will enjoy staying close to home the next several days and getting some work done. It is supposed to rain until Friday or so anyway.
> 
> Although it was nice to get out and get some wood, it is a great day to be home.


Glad you are back safe and sound. Maybe I should try roasting some big leaf maple. I have a pretty good pile seasoning in the shed and the tree farm. Maybe i'll throw a chunk with the turkey on Thanksgiving ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

*Improving on a Good Thing*

I already know that it is going to be a great day. I only realized last night that we will have an extra hour and that this is the weekend we change our clocks. I always loved that extra hour. Even when I was quite young I enjoyed the advantages of it. Apparently I was even busy as a child and had little trouble trying to fill it.

I decided yesterday that I am going to proclaim a "jammy day" today. I ran my errands yesterday and have no reason whatsoever to leave the house today. It is cold out and still raining as expected. I have mostly painting work to do and several good shows and movies to watch later on as I work. Right now however, I am listening to some Beethovan Bagatelles which I find quite soothing. I used to play a couple of them on years ago when I had my piano and I was happy when I stumbled on a collection of 27 of them. It is perfect blog writing music. I also have a nice hot cup of coffee with just a touch of cinnamon added. I love cinnamon and just a bit in my coffee is a wonderful treat. Finally, I have my autumn scented candle lit and it completes the nice atmosphere I have created here for myself (along with my 'cuddling cat' named pancakes, who is curled up at my side). It is nice to start the day with so much comfort and contentment.

I love making my 'nest' here. Especially with all the days I spend here working and such, it is important to me to have an environment that I find pleasant and comfortable. It doesn't take a lot, but I feel it makes a huge difference to my emotional well-being and productivity. Things like smells and music and even small things like my beautiful little box from Brian Meeks which I treasure seems to bring so much peace and happiness to me that it makes it a joy to work and create. It is the simple things that are often the most treasured.

I had a wonderful day of working yesterday. After spending much of the day catching up on the house and running to the store and such, I settled down to work on the stands for the skaters. They were at the point of all being completely dry, but needed to be painted and attached to the pieces.

Did you ever have a project where each time you made it you made an improvement on it? That is how this project seems to be heading. I liked the initial set very much, but it seems that by re-doing it, I have found many little improvements which will make the overall presentation much easier and better. I am quite excited.

We left the stands all lined up on my granite board drying in the oven. I was glad that I was away on Friday, as it gave everything a chance to thoroughly dry. I found that there was some very slight shrinking in using the Paper clay. Not much, but enough to make a small difference. I remembered that from way back in January when I made the initial set. There was also some very slight fitting discrepancies from turning the pieces over when they were partially dry. Although it did distort the shape ever so slightly, it wasn't going to be a problem. If the channels were slightly too short, it was very easy to take the tip of a paring knife or an exacto knife and slice out a bit of material to lengthen them. I felt it was more important that the pieces fit snugly rather than be too loose.

I went through the entire set and fitted each piece into its respective stand. For some of the taller tree pieces, I was slightly worried because they wanted to tip due to the slight cupping of the clay on the bottom. I was afraid that I would have to re-make the stands for these pieces and provide a wider base. When I was molding the stands, the clay was slightly sticky and held the pieces up perfectly. But now that they were dry, some of the pieces wanted to rock slightly and I wasn't happy about that at all. I didn't want the stands to overpower the pieces though. so I didn't want them too big. I then had an idea.

This product that I used for the stands is called "Paperclay" and is made of paper-like fibers. It air dries and is very light. Part of me was wondering if I should have used "regular" clay, as the extra weight would be beneficial to balancing the pieces. But I felt that it would be hard and brittle and difficult to sand if adjustments were necessary. And I wasn't sure how it would accept painting and the finish. The Paperclay was supposed to do both quite well. I was not disappointed.

After fitting all the stands with the proper pieces, I went back and painted the tops of the stands with Blue Mist paint. The base color that I used under the pond and all the snow was Blue Mist. I didn't want to use White because I felt the blue gave a bit more depth and color to the snow, and it looked more realistic. Blue Mist is a bluish-gray color that quite resembles the shadows you would see in real snow. I only painted the tops for now because I didn't want to paint close to the bottoms of the figures and risk getting the blue paint on them.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

This didn't have to be a particularly 'neat' painting, as most of it will be covered by the Sno-Tex, so it went fast and was easy. Next, I mixed a small batch of 5-minute epoxy on a paper plate. I like using the epoxy because it is strong, dries clear and quickly, and is a gel-like consistency which will fill in any gaps that I need to. The trick is to mix small batches and work quickly. Again, it is important to have everything organized.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I simply dipped the bottom of the figure into the epoxy:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

And then I gently pressed it into its corresponding stand.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

It was at this point, I checked the balance of each figure to make sure that it would stand properly. This was especially important when doing the taller items such as the trees. I saved those pieces for when the epoxy was beginning to be gummy and almost ready to set, as it was much easier to work with at that point and balance the piece. I believe I needed six small batches mixed up to do all of my pieces. Remember however, I was doing two sets. I purchase the epoxy at the dollar stores by me, as it is the same size tube as what they sell in the hardware store for over six dollars. It is fast and easy to use too, as the tube has two sides that you squeeze out at once with a syringe type applicator which insures you get equal parts of resin and hardener even when using only small amounts. I probably didn't even use half a tube for all of these pieces.

By the time I was done with the gluing, the first pieces were dry. At this time, I checked each piece and used a home-made sanding block to make sure the bottoms of the pieces were completely flat. I used 150 grit and it sanded the paper clay beautifully. The improvement in stability was incredible and I was very thrilled and excited to see this little set coming out so nice.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I think it is very beneficial to make a project such as this more than once. It isn't that the first one is bad, but it is great to see how many improvements can be made on techniques and construction that will make it better overall. I hadn't thought to sand the bottoms of the pieces with the first two sets. They sat fairly well, although I know that some pieces can be more stable. I remember picking and choosing through the two sets that I had done back in January and sending the best ones to the magazine for publication. However, I think that when I receive it back from them, I will re-check and perhaps sand the bottoms of any piece in question and improve them a bit.

I have a picture here of the bottom of a tree. You can see how the edges have slightly rounded up and there was even a small crack on the bottom of the piece:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

After about 15 seconds of sanding on the flat block, you can see how improved the bottom of the piece is and how flat it is.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

The result is that the tree will sit much better on the set and it also looks much nicer. I am thrilled with the Paperclay and I will certainly be using it for other applications in my woodworking projects.

Today, I will finish painting the bottoms of the stands and also adding the Sno-Tex to the bottoms of the figures. They will then need a clear finish over them so I will be applying several coats of that. I will also complete the actual pond piece. At this point, I have base coated it with white paint and then after it dried thoroughly, I added a wash of the Blue Mist color. I will then add a wash of Metallic Silver paint to make it look icy and also perhaps some paint I have with some finely crushed iridescent glitter to look like skating lines. I want the effect to be subtle though, and not gaudy or harsh.

Perhaps then I can be "done" with it and photograph it all together for you to see set up. I am quite excited about getting everything finished. After all the pictures and explanations I have done here, it should be fairly simple for me to finish up the pattern booklet. (That's an extra bonus I get for doing this blog!)

I realize that it may seem like a long time that I have been working on this, but the pieces were quite small and detailed and there are quite a few of them. I am happy that I devoted the time that I feel it deserved to make it as special as I feel it will be.

For those of you who I owe emails to - I hope to get to them today also. I was so involved yesterday that I didn't do much computer work and my correspondence is piling up. I hope you forgive me. There are just some days when I am on a roll and don't want to pull myself away from things. Sometimes though those are my favorite days.

I hope you all have a great Sunday and fill up your extra hour doing something you enjoy. It will make the day that much better for you and happier.

Until tomorrow then, have a great one!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Improving on a Good Thing*
> 
> I already know that it is going to be a great day. I only realized last night that we will have an extra hour and that this is the weekend we change our clocks. I always loved that extra hour. Even when I was quite young I enjoyed the advantages of it. Apparently I was even busy as a child and had little trouble trying to fill it.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I am going to proclaim a "jammy day" today. I ran my errands yesterday and have no reason whatsoever to leave the house today. It is cold out and still raining as expected. I have mostly painting work to do and several good shows and movies to watch later on as I work. Right now however, I am listening to some Beethovan Bagatelles which I find quite soothing. I used to play a couple of them on years ago when I had my piano and I was happy when I stumbled on a collection of 27 of them. It is perfect blog writing music. I also have a nice hot cup of coffee with just a touch of cinnamon added. I love cinnamon and just a bit in my coffee is a wonderful treat. Finally, I have my autumn scented candle lit and it completes the nice atmosphere I have created here for myself (along with my 'cuddling cat' named pancakes, who is curled up at my side). It is nice to start the day with so much comfort and contentment.
> 
> I love making my 'nest' here. Especially with all the days I spend here working and such, it is important to me to have an environment that I find pleasant and comfortable. It doesn't take a lot, but I feel it makes a huge difference to my emotional well-being and productivity. Things like smells and music and even small things like my beautiful little box from Brian Meeks which I treasure seems to bring so much peace and happiness to me that it makes it a joy to work and create. It is the simple things that are often the most treasured.
> 
> I had a wonderful day of working yesterday. After spending much of the day catching up on the house and running to the store and such, I settled down to work on the stands for the skaters. They were at the point of all being completely dry, but needed to be painted and attached to the pieces.
> 
> Did you ever have a project where each time you made it you made an improvement on it? That is how this project seems to be heading. I liked the initial set very much, but it seems that by re-doing it, I have found many little improvements which will make the overall presentation much easier and better. I am quite excited.
> 
> We left the stands all lined up on my granite board drying in the oven. I was glad that I was away on Friday, as it gave everything a chance to thoroughly dry. I found that there was some very slight shrinking in using the Paper clay. Not much, but enough to make a small difference. I remembered that from way back in January when I made the initial set. There was also some very slight fitting discrepancies from turning the pieces over when they were partially dry. Although it did distort the shape ever so slightly, it wasn't going to be a problem. If the channels were slightly too short, it was very easy to take the tip of a paring knife or an exacto knife and slice out a bit of material to lengthen them. I felt it was more important that the pieces fit snugly rather than be too loose.
> 
> I went through the entire set and fitted each piece into its respective stand. For some of the taller tree pieces, I was slightly worried because they wanted to tip due to the slight cupping of the clay on the bottom. I was afraid that I would have to re-make the stands for these pieces and provide a wider base. When I was molding the stands, the clay was slightly sticky and held the pieces up perfectly. But now that they were dry, some of the pieces wanted to rock slightly and I wasn't happy about that at all. I didn't want the stands to overpower the pieces though. so I didn't want them too big. I then had an idea.
> 
> This product that I used for the stands is called "Paperclay" and is made of paper-like fibers. It air dries and is very light. Part of me was wondering if I should have used "regular" clay, as the extra weight would be beneficial to balancing the pieces. But I felt that it would be hard and brittle and difficult to sand if adjustments were necessary. And I wasn't sure how it would accept painting and the finish. The Paperclay was supposed to do both quite well. I was not disappointed.
> 
> After fitting all the stands with the proper pieces, I went back and painted the tops of the stands with Blue Mist paint. The base color that I used under the pond and all the snow was Blue Mist. I didn't want to use White because I felt the blue gave a bit more depth and color to the snow, and it looked more realistic. Blue Mist is a bluish-gray color that quite resembles the shadows you would see in real snow. I only painted the tops for now because I didn't want to paint close to the bottoms of the figures and risk getting the blue paint on them.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This didn't have to be a particularly 'neat' painting, as most of it will be covered by the Sno-Tex, so it went fast and was easy. Next, I mixed a small batch of 5-minute epoxy on a paper plate. I like using the epoxy because it is strong, dries clear and quickly, and is a gel-like consistency which will fill in any gaps that I need to. The trick is to mix small batches and work quickly. Again, it is important to have everything organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I simply dipped the bottom of the figure into the epoxy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And then I gently pressed it into its corresponding stand.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> It was at this point, I checked the balance of each figure to make sure that it would stand properly. This was especially important when doing the taller items such as the trees. I saved those pieces for when the epoxy was beginning to be gummy and almost ready to set, as it was much easier to work with at that point and balance the piece. I believe I needed six small batches mixed up to do all of my pieces. Remember however, I was doing two sets. I purchase the epoxy at the dollar stores by me, as it is the same size tube as what they sell in the hardware store for over six dollars. It is fast and easy to use too, as the tube has two sides that you squeeze out at once with a syringe type applicator which insures you get equal parts of resin and hardener even when using only small amounts. I probably didn't even use half a tube for all of these pieces.
> 
> By the time I was done with the gluing, the first pieces were dry. At this time, I checked each piece and used a home-made sanding block to make sure the bottoms of the pieces were completely flat. I used 150 grit and it sanded the paper clay beautifully. The improvement in stability was incredible and I was very thrilled and excited to see this little set coming out so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I think it is very beneficial to make a project such as this more than once. It isn't that the first one is bad, but it is great to see how many improvements can be made on techniques and construction that will make it better overall. I hadn't thought to sand the bottoms of the pieces with the first two sets. They sat fairly well, although I know that some pieces can be more stable. I remember picking and choosing through the two sets that I had done back in January and sending the best ones to the magazine for publication. However, I think that when I receive it back from them, I will re-check and perhaps sand the bottoms of any piece in question and improve them a bit.
> 
> I have a picture here of the bottom of a tree. You can see how the edges have slightly rounded up and there was even a small crack on the bottom of the piece:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After about 15 seconds of sanding on the flat block, you can see how improved the bottom of the piece is and how flat it is.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The result is that the tree will sit much better on the set and it also looks much nicer. I am thrilled with the Paperclay and I will certainly be using it for other applications in my woodworking projects.
> 
> Today, I will finish painting the bottoms of the stands and also adding the Sno-Tex to the bottoms of the figures. They will then need a clear finish over them so I will be applying several coats of that. I will also complete the actual pond piece. At this point, I have base coated it with white paint and then after it dried thoroughly, I added a wash of the Blue Mist color. I will then add a wash of Metallic Silver paint to make it look icy and also perhaps some paint I have with some finely crushed iridescent glitter to look like skating lines. I want the effect to be subtle though, and not gaudy or harsh.
> 
> Perhaps then I can be "done" with it and photograph it all together for you to see set up. I am quite excited about getting everything finished. After all the pictures and explanations I have done here, it should be fairly simple for me to finish up the pattern booklet. (That's an extra bonus I get for doing this blog!)
> 
> I realize that it may seem like a long time that I have been working on this, but the pieces were quite small and detailed and there are quite a few of them. I am happy that I devoted the time that I feel it deserved to make it as special as I feel it will be.
> 
> For those of you who I owe emails to - I hope to get to them today also. I was so involved yesterday that I didn't do much computer work and my correspondence is piling up. I hope you forgive me. There are just some days when I am on a roll and don't want to pull myself away from things. Sometimes though those are my favorite days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and fill up your extra hour doing something you enjoy. It will make the day that much better for you and happier.
> 
> Until tomorrow then, have a great one!


Put a magnet under each one and set it on a magnetic track that will move these things around on the ice in time with Christmas music? That will be wonderful to do! I have no idea how to do this but my imaginations run wild at times. I can envision this! You are doing a wonderful job with this.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Improving on a Good Thing*
> 
> I already know that it is going to be a great day. I only realized last night that we will have an extra hour and that this is the weekend we change our clocks. I always loved that extra hour. Even when I was quite young I enjoyed the advantages of it. Apparently I was even busy as a child and had little trouble trying to fill it.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I am going to proclaim a "jammy day" today. I ran my errands yesterday and have no reason whatsoever to leave the house today. It is cold out and still raining as expected. I have mostly painting work to do and several good shows and movies to watch later on as I work. Right now however, I am listening to some Beethovan Bagatelles which I find quite soothing. I used to play a couple of them on years ago when I had my piano and I was happy when I stumbled on a collection of 27 of them. It is perfect blog writing music. I also have a nice hot cup of coffee with just a touch of cinnamon added. I love cinnamon and just a bit in my coffee is a wonderful treat. Finally, I have my autumn scented candle lit and it completes the nice atmosphere I have created here for myself (along with my 'cuddling cat' named pancakes, who is curled up at my side). It is nice to start the day with so much comfort and contentment.
> 
> I love making my 'nest' here. Especially with all the days I spend here working and such, it is important to me to have an environment that I find pleasant and comfortable. It doesn't take a lot, but I feel it makes a huge difference to my emotional well-being and productivity. Things like smells and music and even small things like my beautiful little box from Brian Meeks which I treasure seems to bring so much peace and happiness to me that it makes it a joy to work and create. It is the simple things that are often the most treasured.
> 
> I had a wonderful day of working yesterday. After spending much of the day catching up on the house and running to the store and such, I settled down to work on the stands for the skaters. They were at the point of all being completely dry, but needed to be painted and attached to the pieces.
> 
> Did you ever have a project where each time you made it you made an improvement on it? That is how this project seems to be heading. I liked the initial set very much, but it seems that by re-doing it, I have found many little improvements which will make the overall presentation much easier and better. I am quite excited.
> 
> We left the stands all lined up on my granite board drying in the oven. I was glad that I was away on Friday, as it gave everything a chance to thoroughly dry. I found that there was some very slight shrinking in using the Paper clay. Not much, but enough to make a small difference. I remembered that from way back in January when I made the initial set. There was also some very slight fitting discrepancies from turning the pieces over when they were partially dry. Although it did distort the shape ever so slightly, it wasn't going to be a problem. If the channels were slightly too short, it was very easy to take the tip of a paring knife or an exacto knife and slice out a bit of material to lengthen them. I felt it was more important that the pieces fit snugly rather than be too loose.
> 
> I went through the entire set and fitted each piece into its respective stand. For some of the taller tree pieces, I was slightly worried because they wanted to tip due to the slight cupping of the clay on the bottom. I was afraid that I would have to re-make the stands for these pieces and provide a wider base. When I was molding the stands, the clay was slightly sticky and held the pieces up perfectly. But now that they were dry, some of the pieces wanted to rock slightly and I wasn't happy about that at all. I didn't want the stands to overpower the pieces though. so I didn't want them too big. I then had an idea.
> 
> This product that I used for the stands is called "Paperclay" and is made of paper-like fibers. It air dries and is very light. Part of me was wondering if I should have used "regular" clay, as the extra weight would be beneficial to balancing the pieces. But I felt that it would be hard and brittle and difficult to sand if adjustments were necessary. And I wasn't sure how it would accept painting and the finish. The Paperclay was supposed to do both quite well. I was not disappointed.
> 
> After fitting all the stands with the proper pieces, I went back and painted the tops of the stands with Blue Mist paint. The base color that I used under the pond and all the snow was Blue Mist. I didn't want to use White because I felt the blue gave a bit more depth and color to the snow, and it looked more realistic. Blue Mist is a bluish-gray color that quite resembles the shadows you would see in real snow. I only painted the tops for now because I didn't want to paint close to the bottoms of the figures and risk getting the blue paint on them.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> This didn't have to be a particularly 'neat' painting, as most of it will be covered by the Sno-Tex, so it went fast and was easy. Next, I mixed a small batch of 5-minute epoxy on a paper plate. I like using the epoxy because it is strong, dries clear and quickly, and is a gel-like consistency which will fill in any gaps that I need to. The trick is to mix small batches and work quickly. Again, it is important to have everything organized.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I simply dipped the bottom of the figure into the epoxy:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And then I gently pressed it into its corresponding stand.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> It was at this point, I checked the balance of each figure to make sure that it would stand properly. This was especially important when doing the taller items such as the trees. I saved those pieces for when the epoxy was beginning to be gummy and almost ready to set, as it was much easier to work with at that point and balance the piece. I believe I needed six small batches mixed up to do all of my pieces. Remember however, I was doing two sets. I purchase the epoxy at the dollar stores by me, as it is the same size tube as what they sell in the hardware store for over six dollars. It is fast and easy to use too, as the tube has two sides that you squeeze out at once with a syringe type applicator which insures you get equal parts of resin and hardener even when using only small amounts. I probably didn't even use half a tube for all of these pieces.
> 
> By the time I was done with the gluing, the first pieces were dry. At this time, I checked each piece and used a home-made sanding block to make sure the bottoms of the pieces were completely flat. I used 150 grit and it sanded the paper clay beautifully. The improvement in stability was incredible and I was very thrilled and excited to see this little set coming out so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I think it is very beneficial to make a project such as this more than once. It isn't that the first one is bad, but it is great to see how many improvements can be made on techniques and construction that will make it better overall. I hadn't thought to sand the bottoms of the pieces with the first two sets. They sat fairly well, although I know that some pieces can be more stable. I remember picking and choosing through the two sets that I had done back in January and sending the best ones to the magazine for publication. However, I think that when I receive it back from them, I will re-check and perhaps sand the bottoms of any piece in question and improve them a bit.
> 
> I have a picture here of the bottom of a tree. You can see how the edges have slightly rounded up and there was even a small crack on the bottom of the piece:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> After about 15 seconds of sanding on the flat block, you can see how improved the bottom of the piece is and how flat it is.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The result is that the tree will sit much better on the set and it also looks much nicer. I am thrilled with the Paperclay and I will certainly be using it for other applications in my woodworking projects.
> 
> Today, I will finish painting the bottoms of the stands and also adding the Sno-Tex to the bottoms of the figures. They will then need a clear finish over them so I will be applying several coats of that. I will also complete the actual pond piece. At this point, I have base coated it with white paint and then after it dried thoroughly, I added a wash of the Blue Mist color. I will then add a wash of Metallic Silver paint to make it look icy and also perhaps some paint I have with some finely crushed iridescent glitter to look like skating lines. I want the effect to be subtle though, and not gaudy or harsh.
> 
> Perhaps then I can be "done" with it and photograph it all together for you to see set up. I am quite excited about getting everything finished. After all the pictures and explanations I have done here, it should be fairly simple for me to finish up the pattern booklet. (That's an extra bonus I get for doing this blog!)
> 
> I realize that it may seem like a long time that I have been working on this, but the pieces were quite small and detailed and there are quite a few of them. I am happy that I devoted the time that I feel it deserved to make it as special as I feel it will be.
> 
> For those of you who I owe emails to - I hope to get to them today also. I was so involved yesterday that I didn't do much computer work and my correspondence is piling up. I hope you forgive me. There are just some days when I am on a roll and don't want to pull myself away from things. Sometimes though those are my favorite days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and fill up your extra hour doing something you enjoy. It will make the day that much better for you and happier.
> 
> Until tomorrow then, have a great one!


great blog Sheila 
very well explained

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Almost done, but not quite . . *

I can't believe that I am still not finished with the pond scene! There are days I feel as if I am working so sloooooooow! Is it just because I am more careful? Or am I just taking too long? What is *too long* anyway?

Speed has never been something that I have been able to brag about. Perhaps it looks as if I do things quickly because I put the hours necessary into the item to complete it it a relatively short time, but the hours themselves are definitely there. I have a friend Rick who can scroll saw and do wood turning faster than what one thought was humanly possible. His nick name is "the animal". His quality of work is also good. He is definitely the most prolific person I have ever met (his site is at www.scrollsaws.com if you want to check out what he does). But obviously I am not like him at all. Although I admire him and his work, there is no way that anyone can keep up with him.

I spent most of the day working on the pond pieces yesterday. I finished painting all the bases and I am about half way done with the snow. I have a doctor's appointment this morning, but after that, I should be able to spend the rest of the day finishing things up. After the snow is all applied, I need to clear coat everything and finish the ice pond. I was debating whether to spray or brush on the finish, and I think I am leaning toward brushing (except for the bridges). Of course that will take longer to do, but I think that will be the way to go to insure the pieces are fully protected.

I will be heading to Bernie's tomorrow to work on the new wood at the shop so I really want to get things buttoned up on this project today. I also want to test cut a set to see how long it will take to do so from start to finish so I can set a reasonable price if anyone were to want to buy the figures. And getting the pattern packet into shape will be a day I am sure, as I will include pictures of all the figures and some of the other construction processes.

It is a lot more work than meets the eye. And it is certainly much more than just painting the figures. I want everything just right.

So today's post will be quite short by my standards. I will hopefully be able to unveil things tomorrow and you will see everything set up.

This has truly been an fun project to do and I am very happy with how it is coming out. I hope you will all enjoy it also.

Take care and have a great Monday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost done, but not quite . . *
> 
> I can't believe that I am still not finished with the pond scene! There are days I feel as if I am working so sloooooooow! Is it just because I am more careful? Or am I just taking too long? What is *too long* anyway?
> 
> Speed has never been something that I have been able to brag about. Perhaps it looks as if I do things quickly because I put the hours necessary into the item to complete it it a relatively short time, but the hours themselves are definitely there. I have a friend Rick who can scroll saw and do wood turning faster than what one thought was humanly possible. His nick name is "the animal". His quality of work is also good. He is definitely the most prolific person I have ever met (his site is at www.scrollsaws.com if you want to check out what he does). But obviously I am not like him at all. Although I admire him and his work, there is no way that anyone can keep up with him.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the pond pieces yesterday. I finished painting all the bases and I am about half way done with the snow. I have a doctor's appointment this morning, but after that, I should be able to spend the rest of the day finishing things up. After the snow is all applied, I need to clear coat everything and finish the ice pond. I was debating whether to spray or brush on the finish, and I think I am leaning toward brushing (except for the bridges). Of course that will take longer to do, but I think that will be the way to go to insure the pieces are fully protected.
> 
> I will be heading to Bernie's tomorrow to work on the new wood at the shop so I really want to get things buttoned up on this project today. I also want to test cut a set to see how long it will take to do so from start to finish so I can set a reasonable price if anyone were to want to buy the figures. And getting the pattern packet into shape will be a day I am sure, as I will include pictures of all the figures and some of the other construction processes.
> 
> It is a lot more work than meets the eye. And it is certainly much more than just painting the figures. I want everything just right.
> 
> So today's post will be quite short by my standards. I will hopefully be able to unveil things tomorrow and you will see everything set up.
> 
> This has truly been an fun project to do and I am very happy with how it is coming out. I hope you will all enjoy it also.
> 
> Take care and have a great Monday!


Just to let you know, you are not the only one who feels as though they are moving in slow motion sometimes. I have created a knack for making things look easy posting them online. What you may never think about though several facts. I usually don't start posting the exact time I start the project. I usually have at least a one day lead behind the scenes before anything is actually posted on the internet. Then I sometimes combine two days work into one because one day of the work at hand doesn't look like enough to me to warrant it's own post. I have taken eight and nine day projects and made them look like a three day turnaround on the internet. Behind the scenes though, it seems like things are moving in slooooooow motion. I'll feel like everything is taking too long.
Let's face it. Scrolling is not something that is know as a fast process. I am constantly told by many people who know me and have seen me work that there is no way they'd have the patience. Someone new came to my shop the other day and seen the latest project. She thought the scroll work on the from of the chest I had built was something that would be easy to knock out quickly. Then she started asking questions about it. After I demonstrated the process of what it takes, and asked if she'd like to give the scroll saw a quick try, she had changed her mind about how easy it was. It was then that she understood why it took over ten hours to cut the scroll work. Then I didn't even try to explain to her that if it had not been for stack cutting, the hours would have quickly added up to a lot more than that.
As for Rick, he is amazing. I know of several projects that I have done that I sent him an email asking about time involved, or I have read about some on his site on how long certain ones took him. It always winds up though taken me four to five times longer on exact projects than him. The kicker is that on several of those, they were bought patterns that he also almost completely redesigned and still finished them in a fifth of the time it took me to just cut the original patterns.
Cheer up and remember that you're doing something that most people don't have the patience to do. That isn't just my opinion, but the opinion of at least ninety percent of the people I demonstrate scrolling to.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost done, but not quite . . *
> 
> I can't believe that I am still not finished with the pond scene! There are days I feel as if I am working so sloooooooow! Is it just because I am more careful? Or am I just taking too long? What is *too long* anyway?
> 
> Speed has never been something that I have been able to brag about. Perhaps it looks as if I do things quickly because I put the hours necessary into the item to complete it it a relatively short time, but the hours themselves are definitely there. I have a friend Rick who can scroll saw and do wood turning faster than what one thought was humanly possible. His nick name is "the animal". His quality of work is also good. He is definitely the most prolific person I have ever met (his site is at www.scrollsaws.com if you want to check out what he does). But obviously I am not like him at all. Although I admire him and his work, there is no way that anyone can keep up with him.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the pond pieces yesterday. I finished painting all the bases and I am about half way done with the snow. I have a doctor's appointment this morning, but after that, I should be able to spend the rest of the day finishing things up. After the snow is all applied, I need to clear coat everything and finish the ice pond. I was debating whether to spray or brush on the finish, and I think I am leaning toward brushing (except for the bridges). Of course that will take longer to do, but I think that will be the way to go to insure the pieces are fully protected.
> 
> I will be heading to Bernie's tomorrow to work on the new wood at the shop so I really want to get things buttoned up on this project today. I also want to test cut a set to see how long it will take to do so from start to finish so I can set a reasonable price if anyone were to want to buy the figures. And getting the pattern packet into shape will be a day I am sure, as I will include pictures of all the figures and some of the other construction processes.
> 
> It is a lot more work than meets the eye. And it is certainly much more than just painting the figures. I want everything just right.
> 
> So today's post will be quite short by my standards. I will hopefully be able to unveil things tomorrow and you will see everything set up.
> 
> This has truly been an fun project to do and I am very happy with how it is coming out. I hope you will all enjoy it also.
> 
> Take care and have a great Monday!


Sheila 
I don´t know how much faster a SS is compared to do it with a deep fretsaw (I don´t have a big SS )
but I do remember how long it did take in my schooldays 35 years ago toooo long for me
but I also remember the reward of seing the finished piece
but I allso remember there was something I liked about sitting there and saw with the fretsaw
I gess thats why I bought one two weeks ago …just in case .. and it will already tonight in 
some metalwork for inlay, 
and the paint job yesterday wasn´t slow at all , I can say that from building alot of models over the years 
and have a few freinds that makes diorama´s with those litle soldiers made of bly
so take it easy you doing great

have a great monday your self
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost done, but not quite . . *
> 
> I can't believe that I am still not finished with the pond scene! There are days I feel as if I am working so sloooooooow! Is it just because I am more careful? Or am I just taking too long? What is *too long* anyway?
> 
> Speed has never been something that I have been able to brag about. Perhaps it looks as if I do things quickly because I put the hours necessary into the item to complete it it a relatively short time, but the hours themselves are definitely there. I have a friend Rick who can scroll saw and do wood turning faster than what one thought was humanly possible. His nick name is "the animal". His quality of work is also good. He is definitely the most prolific person I have ever met (his site is at www.scrollsaws.com if you want to check out what he does). But obviously I am not like him at all. Although I admire him and his work, there is no way that anyone can keep up with him.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the pond pieces yesterday. I finished painting all the bases and I am about half way done with the snow. I have a doctor's appointment this morning, but after that, I should be able to spend the rest of the day finishing things up. After the snow is all applied, I need to clear coat everything and finish the ice pond. I was debating whether to spray or brush on the finish, and I think I am leaning toward brushing (except for the bridges). Of course that will take longer to do, but I think that will be the way to go to insure the pieces are fully protected.
> 
> I will be heading to Bernie's tomorrow to work on the new wood at the shop so I really want to get things buttoned up on this project today. I also want to test cut a set to see how long it will take to do so from start to finish so I can set a reasonable price if anyone were to want to buy the figures. And getting the pattern packet into shape will be a day I am sure, as I will include pictures of all the figures and some of the other construction processes.
> 
> It is a lot more work than meets the eye. And it is certainly much more than just painting the figures. I want everything just right.
> 
> So today's post will be quite short by my standards. I will hopefully be able to unveil things tomorrow and you will see everything set up.
> 
> This has truly been an fun project to do and I am very happy with how it is coming out. I hope you will all enjoy it also.
> 
> Take care and have a great Monday!


Thanks to both of you William and Dennis for the words of confidence. You are both correct in that these things just do take a lot of time. I suppose with me writing every day, it sometimes needs to look like only baby steps are being made, when actually they are great progress.

I like taking my time and putting the care and details into the work I do. That is why I have liked the finishing process so much lately. It is very satisfying to give the pieces the attention they deserve and I do notice that the end result is so much better.

I am almost done with the snow right now and then will do a final clean up of the pieces before applying the clear coat to all of them. Then all I need to do is finish the pond piece and I am ready to go. I can almost see the finish line!

This is a wonderful place to look for support from others who have had similar experiences. Just when I need some cheering on, you are all here for me. Thanks! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*

It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.

I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.

So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.

Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .

The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


I will, hope you do too )

That is truly a work of art. When does it go on sale? What will the patterns cost? Shortly as I recall. People will have to hustle to get them done to decorate with them this year )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Hi, TS!

I need to wait until the magazine (Christmas 365) publishes the pieces they want before I can sell the pattern. The issue it is in is due out very soon and they have first rights on it. I had sent it in to them in February and I was not thrilled that they sat on it all year long. However, they were going through some major personnel changes and things were reorganizing so apparently it got lost in the cracks for a while. When I told them a few months ago that I was going to take it back they really wanted it and got it into the next issue, which is now.

My own pattern to sell it will go for $14.95. It will include individual photographs for each of the characters, as well as several for building the bridge and also making the stands. It will actually be like a small booklet. I will also offer the pieces for the set pre-cut. I am thinking that the price for them would be around $59.00 There are 25 pieces including the bridge.

I more or less resolved myself that this would be something that people would want to do for next year and subsequent years. When the magazine held it so long and it wasn't out in September, I knew I missed the cut for this season unless someone is quite ambitious. It isn't the type of project you can crank out in an evening or two, although I am sure someone out there will prove me wrong. I think that something such as this will sell no matter what time of year it will be. I hope so anyway! 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Hi Sheila.

Beautiful job. In the instructions for painting, I hope you show both sides. It would be a shame to leave them two dimensional.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Hi, Paul:
The figures are painted both sides, but they are exactly the same. There isn't a 'front' and a 'back' side, but rather two front sides. That way if they are placed in a window or whatever, both sides would look complete. i would imagine that you can do back sides for the few figures that need it, but most are side views and look proper this way anyway.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


A splendid scene, Sheila, so dynamic. The pieces and the overall effect are beautiful. You should do very well from the patterns for this one.


----------



## CampD

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Wow Sheila,
That is really nice work and creativity.
Painting them must have taken awhile.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


yaahuuu what we have been waiting excided for so long , the reveal of the hole scene 
congrat´s Sheila it looks very nice from here
it has been a pleassure to follow your big work on this , once more time it has been proofed 
that beautyfull things take the time it needs and can´t be hasle thrugh

thank´s for sharing it with us

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Sheila, I think that scene is really beautiful. It's so colorful and full of life. I think that it would look good in the center of a table at a holiday meal. You are so creative and also have other talents as well. Congratulations.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Beautifully designed bet you get a lot of interest in this one


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Congrats on another excellent design. I can't wait to see it in the magazine. Can't wait to see what is next.
Thanks for sharing your work with us.
Rick


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


That looks like someting I might try for peaceful migraine periods. I do some practice cuts and see if I can maintain any kind of accuracy?? That might be a big problem. Low physical activity helps at those time which are too often ) Gotta laugh, because it is a waste of water to cry 

How many paterns will you expect to sell in the next year?


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


This is beautiful, how big is it? I mean the whole set up. I still think that someone will find a way to put it on a track and have the pieces all skating and moving around, I really think that would be absolutely awesome to do.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Hi, everyone:
Thank you so much for the kind remarks. I am glad you all like it. As you know it is a project close to my heart.

I don't know how many will want to take the time to make it, so I am not sure at all how many patterns and/or sets will sell. I don't always think like everyone else so it is difficult for me to even guess. This is a project that I did for myself first and if it sells well, it will be a bonus. I will certainly keep you updated.

Erwin - the skating pond board measures 16" x 20" and the figures about 3" each.

I just returned home not too long ago and it was nice to come in and see the positive feedback. Thank you all again! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


I can't imagine you getting much negtive feedback )

How do you decide how many to print or they electric files?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


I print everything myself. I have a good printer and have had a great deal of success with using a continuous ink flow system, which is where there are little vials that sit outside the printer and feed into it instead of purchasing individual cartridges. I have been using it for over a year now and it is far cheaper than any other means of printing and the quality is perfect.

Mostly though, what is ordered from me is done so electronically. All of my patterns are available in PDF format and about 95 percent of my customers order the patterns this way. My wholesalers also do their own printing so I don't have to print ahead. It helps a lot with not having too much stock and the risk is lowered. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Tha is pretty cool ) No capital tied up in dead stock ) I have never heard of you printing system, but we don't have the need to do volume printing. Most of the invoicing is electronic anymore, not that I was ever big enough to send a lot of them out. My old copy machine went kaput. I still warks a little, good enougjh to make a copy of a quarterly report to a city once in a while, but I really have no need for it like back in the 80s ) When my fie does the books, she says I have to have paper to back everything up. She can't get over having a Word or PDF file )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


The ink system is great. They sell them a lot on Ebay for many common printer models as well as the ink. My system cost $50 initially and came full. To get the four bottles of ink (4oz each color and black - which is a LOT) it only costs about $35 which is about how much one cartridge costs for my printer. My printer was about $100 but is great and prints beautifully and even on CD's. I used to use Epson, but I had so many problems with it I moved to Canon and I don't regret it for a second. I can even print photos and the quality is incredible. One fill of bottles lasts a long, long time. It allows me to offer color photos in all of my patterns without worrying about the cost. Here is a picture of my system:


From Ink System

If you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album where there are a couple of additional pictures. It is really the way to go for me and yes, no stock and little investment. After all these years I am learning!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


clever system I have never hear of it before 
does it have a name and what is the brand to look out for
I´m interressted becorse I have a sister who realy cuold use something like that
and five years ago I cuold have used it ….when my daughter insisted to have all
of the stuff she made on her Pc printed out…..LOL

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Good Morning, Dennis!

I haven't really seen them anywhere but on Ebay. I am not a frequent purchaser from Ebay but someone told me about them. I was fortunate enough to find someone who shipped from Quebec so it saved me all the border charges. Just type in "CISS" in the search box on Ebay, perhaps with the name of the printer brand and you should come up with a lot. I was refilling the little cartridges prior to that but it was messy and you needed a chip resetter and all that crap to make it work. It was a big hassle. This one you just refill the outer tanks when they are low and print, print, print. With the Canon printers, they allow you to override the chips, which puts you out of the warranty, but the printer is so inexpensive it doesn't really matter. You never get low in readings or problems with it not recognizing the cartridges or anything like that. It is quite a good system.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


thank´s Sheila and I´m sorry  Goood Morning to you also
how did you gessed I just got up ½our ago becourse I´m on nightshift this week 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


Your work is amazing.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


You usually post later in the day most of the time Dennis.  I am still on the computer this morning from writing. I don't know what time zone you are in and how many hours you are different from me (I am at -4 GMT - Atlantic time). I hope you have a great rest!

Thank you too Jamie! I am glad you like the scene! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Skating Pond Scene is Finished*
> 
> It is with mixed feelings that I see this project come to a finish. Although I am very happy to see it done, it will feel as if there is something missing from my eveings. My favorite time to work on it was after dinner when everything else was done and I just wanted to put an additional hour or so into painting. I really enjoyed painting these figures, and I think by doing so in this manner gave each one the attention they deserved. It is wonderful to look at the pieces and to have documented the creation of the set, as it is going to make it very easy to share the process with others and hopefully they will want to take the time to create one for themselves. I am happy that I was able to share the process with you all too, as it really helped me map out things such as building the bridge and explaining how to make the stands. These will be very helpful when I am putting the final instructions together in the next few days.
> 
> I still need to update and finish the blog with the individual character stories. They are all there in my mind, and only need to be written and presented. I have debated on whether I would include them with the packet and I am leaning toward doing so. I think it will make the project more personal and fun for people and they can always change the characters any way they wish to suit their own needs. I have come to look upon the characters like a little skating family and each time I look at the completed scene, it is like reading a story. I hope it does the same for everyone else.
> 
> So without further delay, I present the finished skating pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Mr. Snowman happily watching Jacqueline and Anna.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Carilynn with her son Stephen following behind.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> There's Joseph and Helen skating side by side. And our favorite shopper Danielle home from another shopping trip with her presents.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> Did Edouard fall again? Dora is always there to help him up. And Henri has another message to deliver. I hope he stays out of the way of Sophie and Claude in their sleigh!
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> The beautiful Sonja is still practicing her spin. She can't help but catch Phillipe's eye while he is bulding a friend for Mr. Snowman. He doesn't even see that Scott is up to mischief again.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> And Eric is late for supper again. But he does have a beautiful tree, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing how I created this scene. I used a 1/8" birch plywood board and then metallic and pearlized paint for the ice. I then used some thin batting for the snow. I supposed I could have used Sno-tex, but I fell that over time it would deteriorate and it would also be uneven and you wouldn't be able to place the figures on the bordering snow. The batting can be replaced if necessary quite easily and fit to any place you choose to put the scene. I think it looks just fine.
> 
> Today I am going to be at Bernie's and doing some dressing of the new wood so I can bring it here and be ready for making new projects. I still have several candle trays that I want to make and other projects that need to be worked on. And then there is all the items I want to make for Christmas . . . .
> 
> The list is long and always growing, but the important thing is that I am having fun and love creating. It is a wonderful place to be in my life and I am very happy to be here. Thanks to you all for your encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Tuesday!


I can´t remember those things with time zones bt My gess is we are about 5 hours infront you
becourse when it is 12´clock in London its 1´clock here in Denmark and I gess most of the western europe

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back From the Shop*

Yesterday was another day that just seemed to go by too quickly. I was fortunate that the rain seemed to let up for the most part for the day so that driving was not so treacherous. We still needed to be cautious though because many of the roads were flooded. About half a kilometer down our own street (right where the river bends) the river was actually so high that it bled into the street and flowed across it. Fortunately it was only a couple of inches deep, but it was a quick reminder that we needed to be watchful. The drive was otherwise uneventful, although there was much evidence of flooding in the entire area. I was happy that we lived on somewhat higher ground.

When we got to Bernie's, he had already planed all the boards until they were ready to be re-sawed and planed. I needed to pick up my new contact lenses so I did that and several other errands while they did much of the work. I also had a nice visit with Ellen, who made us a fantastic lunch. We can never go to Bernie's house without Ellen feeding us. She is a tiny little thing and always proclaims that she dislikes cooking, yet she always has a feast ready for anyone who stops by. The meal itself was good, but the highlight was a wonderful helping of fresh strawberry shortcake which was made with her home made biscuits and strawberries. The biscuits were light as a feather and it was a wonderful end to a great meal.

After lunch, I had an appointment and the guys finished up the wood by the time I returned. We had decided to only work on about half the boards, as we will do the others as they are needed. It is getting quite full here in the little apartment and we now have a good variety that will probably get us through most of the winter.

My favorite piece of wood was the wenge board that I purchased. It was quite expensive, and I only got a two foot length of it for that reason. I was debating on doing one of the candle trays with it, but it has such nice figure in it that I think that by scrolling too detailed of a design in it would interfere with the grain and it will look too busy. I now have a piece which is 1/2" thick and one that is about 1/4" thick and both are 10" wide and 2' long. I can make a small box or ornaments out of the quarter inch thick piece and either a candle tray or plaque out of the half inch piece. I haven't decided exactly what to do yet, although I know it will come to me when the time is right. There is plenty of other beautiful wood to choose from.

I was told that the roasted birch was one of the easiest pieces to work with. It was, however almost as expensive as the wenge. The color is dark brown like a dark walnut and the grain is very even. It is quite dry though and that is probably why it was so easy to cut. It also seems quite brittle however and won't be great for fragile pieces such as baskets and such. I think it will make a good candle tray if the design isn't too detailed. Something like the celtic design or even perhaps a moose design may be good.

It is good to have stock and all the running around behind me. Each completed task makes me feel as if I am more and more ready for the winter months ahead. It is still warm out where I am not worrying much about snow, but I realize in a few weeks that it will be time to park the mustang and pack it in for the winter. I am ready though and looking forward to a productive season. There is so much I want to do before March and the trip to the states.

Today I will be writing and assembling the packet for the skating pond set. I am slating the entire day for the task, as it will be quite involved. Even though the basic painting instructions are already written and proofread (they needed to be for the magazine) I need to do the final assembly of the packet and do a couple of changes on the lamp posts and a couple of the pieces. It will be a great accomplishment to get it done.

It is supposed to rain off and on today anyway, and it will feel good to have a day where I can be home. It will be good to catch up.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From the Shop*
> 
> Yesterday was another day that just seemed to go by too quickly. I was fortunate that the rain seemed to let up for the most part for the day so that driving was not so treacherous. We still needed to be cautious though because many of the roads were flooded. About half a kilometer down our own street (right where the river bends) the river was actually so high that it bled into the street and flowed across it. Fortunately it was only a couple of inches deep, but it was a quick reminder that we needed to be watchful. The drive was otherwise uneventful, although there was much evidence of flooding in the entire area. I was happy that we lived on somewhat higher ground.
> 
> When we got to Bernie's, he had already planed all the boards until they were ready to be re-sawed and planed. I needed to pick up my new contact lenses so I did that and several other errands while they did much of the work. I also had a nice visit with Ellen, who made us a fantastic lunch. We can never go to Bernie's house without Ellen feeding us. She is a tiny little thing and always proclaims that she dislikes cooking, yet she always has a feast ready for anyone who stops by. The meal itself was good, but the highlight was a wonderful helping of fresh strawberry shortcake which was made with her home made biscuits and strawberries. The biscuits were light as a feather and it was a wonderful end to a great meal.
> 
> After lunch, I had an appointment and the guys finished up the wood by the time I returned. We had decided to only work on about half the boards, as we will do the others as they are needed. It is getting quite full here in the little apartment and we now have a good variety that will probably get us through most of the winter.
> 
> My favorite piece of wood was the wenge board that I purchased. It was quite expensive, and I only got a two foot length of it for that reason. I was debating on doing one of the candle trays with it, but it has such nice figure in it that I think that by scrolling too detailed of a design in it would interfere with the grain and it will look too busy. I now have a piece which is 1/2" thick and one that is about 1/4" thick and both are 10" wide and 2' long. I can make a small box or ornaments out of the quarter inch thick piece and either a candle tray or plaque out of the half inch piece. I haven't decided exactly what to do yet, although I know it will come to me when the time is right. There is plenty of other beautiful wood to choose from.
> 
> I was told that the roasted birch was one of the easiest pieces to work with. It was, however almost as expensive as the wenge. The color is dark brown like a dark walnut and the grain is very even. It is quite dry though and that is probably why it was so easy to cut. It also seems quite brittle however and won't be great for fragile pieces such as baskets and such. I think it will make a good candle tray if the design isn't too detailed. Something like the celtic design or even perhaps a moose design may be good.
> 
> It is good to have stock and all the running around behind me. Each completed task makes me feel as if I am more and more ready for the winter months ahead. It is still warm out where I am not worrying much about snow, but I realize in a few weeks that it will be time to park the mustang and pack it in for the winter. I am ready though and looking forward to a productive season. There is so much I want to do before March and the trip to the states.
> 
> Today I will be writing and assembling the packet for the skating pond set. I am slating the entire day for the task, as it will be quite involved. Even though the basic painting instructions are already written and proofread (they needed to be for the magazine) I need to do the final assembly of the packet and do a couple of changes on the lamp posts and a couple of the pieces. It will be a great accomplishment to get it done.
> 
> It is supposed to rain off and on today anyway, and it will feel good to have a day where I can be home. It will be good to catch up.


I´m realy glad every time I hear about your trips to Bernie and Ellen 
not easy to find such freindships in new places 
they realy sounds like the parrents and grandparrents in one person x2 
that we all want to have around us  what a blast it most bee to you
just knowing they are there
I know you had some apointments and other task you shuold do
but wasn´t it you that shuold have done the wood and learned from Bennie
sitting on his chair with the coffee ready to guide you if needed …lol

have a great day Sheila 
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From the Shop*
> 
> Yesterday was another day that just seemed to go by too quickly. I was fortunate that the rain seemed to let up for the most part for the day so that driving was not so treacherous. We still needed to be cautious though because many of the roads were flooded. About half a kilometer down our own street (right where the river bends) the river was actually so high that it bled into the street and flowed across it. Fortunately it was only a couple of inches deep, but it was a quick reminder that we needed to be watchful. The drive was otherwise uneventful, although there was much evidence of flooding in the entire area. I was happy that we lived on somewhat higher ground.
> 
> When we got to Bernie's, he had already planed all the boards until they were ready to be re-sawed and planed. I needed to pick up my new contact lenses so I did that and several other errands while they did much of the work. I also had a nice visit with Ellen, who made us a fantastic lunch. We can never go to Bernie's house without Ellen feeding us. She is a tiny little thing and always proclaims that she dislikes cooking, yet she always has a feast ready for anyone who stops by. The meal itself was good, but the highlight was a wonderful helping of fresh strawberry shortcake which was made with her home made biscuits and strawberries. The biscuits were light as a feather and it was a wonderful end to a great meal.
> 
> After lunch, I had an appointment and the guys finished up the wood by the time I returned. We had decided to only work on about half the boards, as we will do the others as they are needed. It is getting quite full here in the little apartment and we now have a good variety that will probably get us through most of the winter.
> 
> My favorite piece of wood was the wenge board that I purchased. It was quite expensive, and I only got a two foot length of it for that reason. I was debating on doing one of the candle trays with it, but it has such nice figure in it that I think that by scrolling too detailed of a design in it would interfere with the grain and it will look too busy. I now have a piece which is 1/2" thick and one that is about 1/4" thick and both are 10" wide and 2' long. I can make a small box or ornaments out of the quarter inch thick piece and either a candle tray or plaque out of the half inch piece. I haven't decided exactly what to do yet, although I know it will come to me when the time is right. There is plenty of other beautiful wood to choose from.
> 
> I was told that the roasted birch was one of the easiest pieces to work with. It was, however almost as expensive as the wenge. The color is dark brown like a dark walnut and the grain is very even. It is quite dry though and that is probably why it was so easy to cut. It also seems quite brittle however and won't be great for fragile pieces such as baskets and such. I think it will make a good candle tray if the design isn't too detailed. Something like the celtic design or even perhaps a moose design may be good.
> 
> It is good to have stock and all the running around behind me. Each completed task makes me feel as if I am more and more ready for the winter months ahead. It is still warm out where I am not worrying much about snow, but I realize in a few weeks that it will be time to park the mustang and pack it in for the winter. I am ready though and looking forward to a productive season. There is so much I want to do before March and the trip to the states.
> 
> Today I will be writing and assembling the packet for the skating pond set. I am slating the entire day for the task, as it will be quite involved. Even though the basic painting instructions are already written and proofread (they needed to be for the magazine) I need to do the final assembly of the packet and do a couple of changes on the lamp posts and a couple of the pieces. It will be a great accomplishment to get it done.
> 
> It is supposed to rain off and on today anyway, and it will feel good to have a day where I can be home. It will be good to catch up.


I agree with Dennis that it is difficult to find good and dear friends in new places and when you do you hold onto them and treat them better than family. If you treat them like family you often take things for granted that they know what you mean which may not be the case. Treat and handle them with kid gloves!

Have you heard of Black Poplar? I found some in a lumber yard that deals exclusively to contractors and business owners. It looks very much like walnut except that it is poplar which has been smoked and is half the price of walnut so if you need a lot of walnut this is the way to go and you could "theoretically" still charge walnut prices. It smells smoky but once you put a finish on it, it is difficult to tell that it is not walnut. I am going to try to include a picture I took of this wood.

Have a great evening,
Erwin, Jacksonville, FL

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii323/Daviers/photo54-1.jpg


----------



## scrollgirl

*Handling Errors *

Yesterday I had two very different incidents which involved errors and customer service. With the economy as it is in such a precarious position, I would think that each and every business would strive to give the best customer service possible. One place I felt passed the test. The other failed miserably. I thought it was interesting how things were handled so differently in the two instances. I thought they were worth sharing.

A couple of weeks ago, I ran out of checks from my Chicago bank and needed to order new ones. The representative from my bank was nice and courteous and the ordering process was rather easy, however she wasn't sure if they were going to be able to ship them to my Canadian address. She thought that they may need to go to my Chicago area address and be forwarded here. She said she would try her best.

i waited, not knowing where they would wind up. It was important to get them because unfortunately, my debit card also has been acting up and the strip on it hasn't been working properly. I also ordered a new card, but in that case, they would only mail it to the address my bank had (my US one) for security reasons (understandably) and it would need to be re-routed to me here in Canada. The only other way I would be able to get to my money in that account would be wire transfers, which cost $50 each. My pay all goes into that account, as well as the web site proceeds, so it was important to get things in order again quickly.

I received the checks in yesterday's mail. I was very happy that they were here and pleased, as I needed to go to the bank and transfer some money for some bills. In reading the checks however, I noticed that they spelled my name wrong. It was spelled properly in the business name, but not in my own name above it. They had a toll free number to call and I dialed it, thinking it would be a hassle to get it corrected.

The woman who answered pulled up my order on her computer after asking a few questions. She couldn't have been nicer or more courteous. She also apologized for the error and said the order would be printed immediately at no cost whatsoever to me. She told me it was OK to use any of the checks I needed, as the bank routing numbers and the account numbers were correct and that was the most important thing. She said that I would just probably want to void out the duplicate numbers when I received the new checks to avoid confusion and I would be set. I hung up the phone feeling much better. The initial anxiety of seeing the mistake and thinking it would be a problem to get it fixed had disappeared. It was a good feeling to see a company own up to its mistakes and not try to blame the customer.

Five minutes later, the phone rang again and it was the same woman. She just wanted to recheck the spelling to make sure that she did the new order correctly. She again apologized for bothering me and was professional and pleasant. I hung up feeling good.

I next had to go to the bank and do some errands. It was what Winnie the Pooh called a "cold, blustery day" where the wind was howling and it was raining slightly off and on. In driving into town, we saw that the river had overflowed and even crossed the roads in some places. I had never seen it so high and apparently it was at a record height.

I had shown pictures of the old mill down the road where there was a waterfall, and I am sorry to say that half the dam is gone in that area. The water was almost up to the bottom of the bridge and the force that the river is running is tremendous. This was the place where only a few short weeks ago, there was no water whatsoever running over the dam for weeks because the river was so low. It must be a shock for people who live on the shore and there is certainly some damages.

In any case, we went to the bank and did some errands and by then it was after 1:30 and we were hungry. We stopped at the local Subway for something to eat. I love their soup and thought this would be the perfect day for a nice hot bowl of it.

We walked in and there were only two employees there. It was after regular lunch hour and a quiet time so it wasn't unusual that it would not be busy. There was only one other table of customers there. The girls prepared our order and we went to a table to sit down and eat.

When I opened up the soup, I not only found it was only 2/3 full, but also quite cold. It wasn't even in the least bit warm. I was quite disappointed because I was cold and damp and it would have hit the spot. They had a microwave sitting right on the counter and I got up to ask if the girl would reheat it. There was no one to be found.

I heard laughing and talking in the back area, but there was no one at the front counter. I waited for probably two or three minutes and no one came out. I felt kind of silly standing there with a bowl of soup in my hand and finally just set it on the counter and went back to start my salad. Two times I saw her come to the font for something and before I could jump up and get her attention she darted to the back area. I was a bit frustrated.

On the third attempt, I finally got her attention. I (nicely) asked her if she would heat the soup, and without saying a word or any change in her expression she took the bowl, popped it into the microwave and again disappeared into the back. I thought I would sit down and eat my lunch while I waited, but after a minute or so without seeing her return, I got back up. I could see the soup in the microwave, boiling all over the place. There was still a minute and a half left on the timer too, and it was just boiling away, making a mess all over the inside of the oven. I tried again to get her attention from the back, but all I could hear was chatting and laughing and there was no one available. I called out but they couldn't hear me over their talking.

I finally just shook my head and went back to my seat to eat. Eventually the microwave stopped and she came out and saw the mess she created. I walked up to the counter and she looked at me with kind of a nasty look and was putting the bowl (which was a mess) into another bowl so it would be double layered and was about to hand it to me with only about 1/4 inch of soup in it. She didn't say a word.

I said "forget it" meaning I didn't want the remnants of what was left and she just turned away and went to look after the mess. She kind of ignored me and after a minute of watching her, I went back to my seat and finished my salad. She spent the next several minutes cleaning up the mess she made. When I was done, I went to the counter, figuring I would take a bowl of soup home at least. She and her companion were now at the counter, as more customers walked in. She looked at me as if I just walked in and didn't say anything. I asked her if I can have my soup, and she looked at the other girl and then back at me as if she didn't have a clue and didn't respond. I asked a second time and told her that I wanted to just take it home and she finally answered that they were 'out of soup'. Both girls had that deer in the headlights look of bewilderment and I was just so amazed at their attitudes that I was speechless.

I probably could have said something or asked for my money back, but I couldn't even speak. I couldn't tell if it was stupidity or obstinacy but all I knew was I wanted to get the heck out of there and as far away from it as I could. My friend and I drove away and were both shaking our heads at the lack of concern or care or responsibility. Is this what the future of our world is coming to?

It is only a bowl of soup, and it isn't that big of a deal, but it was mostly the principle and attitude that bothered me the most. I thought about the two incidents and the two mistakes and how both of them were handled so differently. I realize that everyone makes mistakes sometimes, as I do myself. It happens. But it is how you handle things when they are made that makes the biggest difference, I feel.

On the one hand, the check company couldn't have been more gracious. Their handling of the situation didn't try to put me on the spot or blame the customer for their error. She even told me that they reprint the orders free of charge whether the error is theirs, the bank's or the customers. They wanted to make it right.

The Subway employee didn't give a crap who's fault it was and didn't do anything to make it better. No apology. No taking responsibility. She could obviously care less if she ever saw me again (and hopefully she won't). No care whatsoever for her job. To her it is just a paycheck and she will stay there for "x" amount of hours a day to get the paycheck and not give a darn about what she is doing. It is very sad.

I make mistakes from time to time with my business. When I do though, I try to make it right and make the customer happy. Sometimes it involves giving an extra pattern. Sometimes a phone call. Always an apology and owning up to my error. Even when my customers make a mistake, I don't question them and make it right as quickly as I can. That is why they come back. That is why I will (hopefully) have a successful business.

I think that the point I am trying to show is that it isn't whether you make the mistake that is the most important thing, it is how you deal with things when you do. It can make a huge impression on your customers and those around you.


----------



## woodnut

scrollgirl said:


> *Handling Errors *
> 
> Yesterday I had two very different incidents which involved errors and customer service. With the economy as it is in such a precarious position, I would think that each and every business would strive to give the best customer service possible. One place I felt passed the test. The other failed miserably. I thought it was interesting how things were handled so differently in the two instances. I thought they were worth sharing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I ran out of checks from my Chicago bank and needed to order new ones. The representative from my bank was nice and courteous and the ordering process was rather easy, however she wasn't sure if they were going to be able to ship them to my Canadian address. She thought that they may need to go to my Chicago area address and be forwarded here. She said she would try her best.
> 
> i waited, not knowing where they would wind up. It was important to get them because unfortunately, my debit card also has been acting up and the strip on it hasn't been working properly. I also ordered a new card, but in that case, they would only mail it to the address my bank had (my US one) for security reasons (understandably) and it would need to be re-routed to me here in Canada. The only other way I would be able to get to my money in that account would be wire transfers, which cost $50 each. My pay all goes into that account, as well as the web site proceeds, so it was important to get things in order again quickly.
> 
> I received the checks in yesterday's mail. I was very happy that they were here and pleased, as I needed to go to the bank and transfer some money for some bills. In reading the checks however, I noticed that they spelled my name wrong. It was spelled properly in the business name, but not in my own name above it. They had a toll free number to call and I dialed it, thinking it would be a hassle to get it corrected.
> 
> The woman who answered pulled up my order on her computer after asking a few questions. She couldn't have been nicer or more courteous. She also apologized for the error and said the order would be printed immediately at no cost whatsoever to me. She told me it was OK to use any of the checks I needed, as the bank routing numbers and the account numbers were correct and that was the most important thing. She said that I would just probably want to void out the duplicate numbers when I received the new checks to avoid confusion and I would be set. I hung up the phone feeling much better. The initial anxiety of seeing the mistake and thinking it would be a problem to get it fixed had disappeared. It was a good feeling to see a company own up to its mistakes and not try to blame the customer.
> 
> Five minutes later, the phone rang again and it was the same woman. She just wanted to recheck the spelling to make sure that she did the new order correctly. She again apologized for bothering me and was professional and pleasant. I hung up feeling good.
> 
> I next had to go to the bank and do some errands. It was what Winnie the Pooh called a "cold, blustery day" where the wind was howling and it was raining slightly off and on. In driving into town, we saw that the river had overflowed and even crossed the roads in some places. I had never seen it so high and apparently it was at a record height.
> 
> I had shown pictures of the old mill down the road where there was a waterfall, and I am sorry to say that half the dam is gone in that area. The water was almost up to the bottom of the bridge and the force that the river is running is tremendous. This was the place where only a few short weeks ago, there was no water whatsoever running over the dam for weeks because the river was so low. It must be a shock for people who live on the shore and there is certainly some damages.
> 
> In any case, we went to the bank and did some errands and by then it was after 1:30 and we were hungry. We stopped at the local Subway for something to eat. I love their soup and thought this would be the perfect day for a nice hot bowl of it.
> 
> We walked in and there were only two employees there. It was after regular lunch hour and a quiet time so it wasn't unusual that it would not be busy. There was only one other table of customers there. The girls prepared our order and we went to a table to sit down and eat.
> 
> When I opened up the soup, I not only found it was only 2/3 full, but also quite cold. It wasn't even in the least bit warm. I was quite disappointed because I was cold and damp and it would have hit the spot. They had a microwave sitting right on the counter and I got up to ask if the girl would reheat it. There was no one to be found.
> 
> I heard laughing and talking in the back area, but there was no one at the front counter. I waited for probably two or three minutes and no one came out. I felt kind of silly standing there with a bowl of soup in my hand and finally just set it on the counter and went back to start my salad. Two times I saw her come to the font for something and before I could jump up and get her attention she darted to the back area. I was a bit frustrated.
> 
> On the third attempt, I finally got her attention. I (nicely) asked her if she would heat the soup, and without saying a word or any change in her expression she took the bowl, popped it into the microwave and again disappeared into the back. I thought I would sit down and eat my lunch while I waited, but after a minute or so without seeing her return, I got back up. I could see the soup in the microwave, boiling all over the place. There was still a minute and a half left on the timer too, and it was just boiling away, making a mess all over the inside of the oven. I tried again to get her attention from the back, but all I could hear was chatting and laughing and there was no one available. I called out but they couldn't hear me over their talking.
> 
> I finally just shook my head and went back to my seat to eat. Eventually the microwave stopped and she came out and saw the mess she created. I walked up to the counter and she looked at me with kind of a nasty look and was putting the bowl (which was a mess) into another bowl so it would be double layered and was about to hand it to me with only about 1/4 inch of soup in it. She didn't say a word.
> 
> I said "forget it" meaning I didn't want the remnants of what was left and she just turned away and went to look after the mess. She kind of ignored me and after a minute of watching her, I went back to my seat and finished my salad. She spent the next several minutes cleaning up the mess she made. When I was done, I went to the counter, figuring I would take a bowl of soup home at least. She and her companion were now at the counter, as more customers walked in. She looked at me as if I just walked in and didn't say anything. I asked her if I can have my soup, and she looked at the other girl and then back at me as if she didn't have a clue and didn't respond. I asked a second time and told her that I wanted to just take it home and she finally answered that they were 'out of soup'. Both girls had that deer in the headlights look of bewilderment and I was just so amazed at their attitudes that I was speechless.
> 
> I probably could have said something or asked for my money back, but I couldn't even speak. I couldn't tell if it was stupidity or obstinacy but all I knew was I wanted to get the heck out of there and as far away from it as I could. My friend and I drove away and were both shaking our heads at the lack of concern or care or responsibility. Is this what the future of our world is coming to?
> 
> It is only a bowl of soup, and it isn't that big of a deal, but it was mostly the principle and attitude that bothered me the most. I thought about the two incidents and the two mistakes and how both of them were handled so differently. I realize that everyone makes mistakes sometimes, as I do myself. It happens. But it is how you handle things when they are made that makes the biggest difference, I feel.
> 
> On the one hand, the check company couldn't have been more gracious. Their handling of the situation didn't try to put me on the spot or blame the customer for their error. She even told me that they reprint the orders free of charge whether the error is theirs, the bank's or the customers. They wanted to make it right.
> 
> The Subway employee didn't give a crap who's fault it was and didn't do anything to make it better. No apology. No taking responsibility. She could obviously care less if she ever saw me again (and hopefully she won't). No care whatsoever for her job. To her it is just a paycheck and she will stay there for "x" amount of hours a day to get the paycheck and not give a darn about what she is doing. It is very sad.
> 
> I make mistakes from time to time with my business. When I do though, I try to make it right and make the customer happy. Sometimes it involves giving an extra pattern. Sometimes a phone call. Always an apology and owning up to my error. Even when my customers make a mistake, I don't question them and make it right as quickly as I can. That is why they come back. That is why I will (hopefully) have a successful business.
> 
> I think that the point I am trying to show is that it isn't whether you make the mistake that is the most important thing, it is how you deal with things when you do. It can make a huge impression on your customers and those around you.


I think that it all comes down to Quality,Qualiity,Quality. I was taught that no mater what I'm doing, to do it to the best of my ability.I do really think that way of thinking is leaving. Now it is just do it so I can move on and get paid. The sad thing is it shows in every aspect of live.no one has to be the best at everything,just do your best and all will be ok.I have a 12 year old and I find it hard to teach some of these things, like if she joins something at school like soccar thin decides she doesn't want to play, I will not let her quit untill the season is over, there is a commitment that she has made to her teammates and to herself and one cannot quit on eitherone.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Handling Errors *
> 
> Yesterday I had two very different incidents which involved errors and customer service. With the economy as it is in such a precarious position, I would think that each and every business would strive to give the best customer service possible. One place I felt passed the test. The other failed miserably. I thought it was interesting how things were handled so differently in the two instances. I thought they were worth sharing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I ran out of checks from my Chicago bank and needed to order new ones. The representative from my bank was nice and courteous and the ordering process was rather easy, however she wasn't sure if they were going to be able to ship them to my Canadian address. She thought that they may need to go to my Chicago area address and be forwarded here. She said she would try her best.
> 
> i waited, not knowing where they would wind up. It was important to get them because unfortunately, my debit card also has been acting up and the strip on it hasn't been working properly. I also ordered a new card, but in that case, they would only mail it to the address my bank had (my US one) for security reasons (understandably) and it would need to be re-routed to me here in Canada. The only other way I would be able to get to my money in that account would be wire transfers, which cost $50 each. My pay all goes into that account, as well as the web site proceeds, so it was important to get things in order again quickly.
> 
> I received the checks in yesterday's mail. I was very happy that they were here and pleased, as I needed to go to the bank and transfer some money for some bills. In reading the checks however, I noticed that they spelled my name wrong. It was spelled properly in the business name, but not in my own name above it. They had a toll free number to call and I dialed it, thinking it would be a hassle to get it corrected.
> 
> The woman who answered pulled up my order on her computer after asking a few questions. She couldn't have been nicer or more courteous. She also apologized for the error and said the order would be printed immediately at no cost whatsoever to me. She told me it was OK to use any of the checks I needed, as the bank routing numbers and the account numbers were correct and that was the most important thing. She said that I would just probably want to void out the duplicate numbers when I received the new checks to avoid confusion and I would be set. I hung up the phone feeling much better. The initial anxiety of seeing the mistake and thinking it would be a problem to get it fixed had disappeared. It was a good feeling to see a company own up to its mistakes and not try to blame the customer.
> 
> Five minutes later, the phone rang again and it was the same woman. She just wanted to recheck the spelling to make sure that she did the new order correctly. She again apologized for bothering me and was professional and pleasant. I hung up feeling good.
> 
> I next had to go to the bank and do some errands. It was what Winnie the Pooh called a "cold, blustery day" where the wind was howling and it was raining slightly off and on. In driving into town, we saw that the river had overflowed and even crossed the roads in some places. I had never seen it so high and apparently it was at a record height.
> 
> I had shown pictures of the old mill down the road where there was a waterfall, and I am sorry to say that half the dam is gone in that area. The water was almost up to the bottom of the bridge and the force that the river is running is tremendous. This was the place where only a few short weeks ago, there was no water whatsoever running over the dam for weeks because the river was so low. It must be a shock for people who live on the shore and there is certainly some damages.
> 
> In any case, we went to the bank and did some errands and by then it was after 1:30 and we were hungry. We stopped at the local Subway for something to eat. I love their soup and thought this would be the perfect day for a nice hot bowl of it.
> 
> We walked in and there were only two employees there. It was after regular lunch hour and a quiet time so it wasn't unusual that it would not be busy. There was only one other table of customers there. The girls prepared our order and we went to a table to sit down and eat.
> 
> When I opened up the soup, I not only found it was only 2/3 full, but also quite cold. It wasn't even in the least bit warm. I was quite disappointed because I was cold and damp and it would have hit the spot. They had a microwave sitting right on the counter and I got up to ask if the girl would reheat it. There was no one to be found.
> 
> I heard laughing and talking in the back area, but there was no one at the front counter. I waited for probably two or three minutes and no one came out. I felt kind of silly standing there with a bowl of soup in my hand and finally just set it on the counter and went back to start my salad. Two times I saw her come to the font for something and before I could jump up and get her attention she darted to the back area. I was a bit frustrated.
> 
> On the third attempt, I finally got her attention. I (nicely) asked her if she would heat the soup, and without saying a word or any change in her expression she took the bowl, popped it into the microwave and again disappeared into the back. I thought I would sit down and eat my lunch while I waited, but after a minute or so without seeing her return, I got back up. I could see the soup in the microwave, boiling all over the place. There was still a minute and a half left on the timer too, and it was just boiling away, making a mess all over the inside of the oven. I tried again to get her attention from the back, but all I could hear was chatting and laughing and there was no one available. I called out but they couldn't hear me over their talking.
> 
> I finally just shook my head and went back to my seat to eat. Eventually the microwave stopped and she came out and saw the mess she created. I walked up to the counter and she looked at me with kind of a nasty look and was putting the bowl (which was a mess) into another bowl so it would be double layered and was about to hand it to me with only about 1/4 inch of soup in it. She didn't say a word.
> 
> I said "forget it" meaning I didn't want the remnants of what was left and she just turned away and went to look after the mess. She kind of ignored me and after a minute of watching her, I went back to my seat and finished my salad. She spent the next several minutes cleaning up the mess she made. When I was done, I went to the counter, figuring I would take a bowl of soup home at least. She and her companion were now at the counter, as more customers walked in. She looked at me as if I just walked in and didn't say anything. I asked her if I can have my soup, and she looked at the other girl and then back at me as if she didn't have a clue and didn't respond. I asked a second time and told her that I wanted to just take it home and she finally answered that they were 'out of soup'. Both girls had that deer in the headlights look of bewilderment and I was just so amazed at their attitudes that I was speechless.
> 
> I probably could have said something or asked for my money back, but I couldn't even speak. I couldn't tell if it was stupidity or obstinacy but all I knew was I wanted to get the heck out of there and as far away from it as I could. My friend and I drove away and were both shaking our heads at the lack of concern or care or responsibility. Is this what the future of our world is coming to?
> 
> It is only a bowl of soup, and it isn't that big of a deal, but it was mostly the principle and attitude that bothered me the most. I thought about the two incidents and the two mistakes and how both of them were handled so differently. I realize that everyone makes mistakes sometimes, as I do myself. It happens. But it is how you handle things when they are made that makes the biggest difference, I feel.
> 
> On the one hand, the check company couldn't have been more gracious. Their handling of the situation didn't try to put me on the spot or blame the customer for their error. She even told me that they reprint the orders free of charge whether the error is theirs, the bank's or the customers. They wanted to make it right.
> 
> The Subway employee didn't give a crap who's fault it was and didn't do anything to make it better. No apology. No taking responsibility. She could obviously care less if she ever saw me again (and hopefully she won't). No care whatsoever for her job. To her it is just a paycheck and she will stay there for "x" amount of hours a day to get the paycheck and not give a darn about what she is doing. It is very sad.
> 
> I make mistakes from time to time with my business. When I do though, I try to make it right and make the customer happy. Sometimes it involves giving an extra pattern. Sometimes a phone call. Always an apology and owning up to my error. Even when my customers make a mistake, I don't question them and make it right as quickly as I can. That is why they come back. That is why I will (hopefully) have a successful business.
> 
> I think that the point I am trying to show is that it isn't whether you make the mistake that is the most important thing, it is how you deal with things when you do. It can make a huge impression on your customers and those around you.


goodmorning Sheila 
It realy amaze me how you can pull out two so different behavier in one day
or maybee I shuoldn´t be so sopriced at all 
we still have some of the last girls here in Denmark but generaly every one is knowing
that they not just go to work for the paycheck now , before it was so different when 
people want a new job they said to the manager what can the company do for me
and your paycheck better be high enoff with a lot of free sidebonus as well or I will be on the other
side of the road in no time
now they very well understand its the oppesit what can they do for the compagny 
and they know they have to think ahead on the job and learn from a fail if they make one

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Handling Errors *
> 
> Yesterday I had two very different incidents which involved errors and customer service. With the economy as it is in such a precarious position, I would think that each and every business would strive to give the best customer service possible. One place I felt passed the test. The other failed miserably. I thought it was interesting how things were handled so differently in the two instances. I thought they were worth sharing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I ran out of checks from my Chicago bank and needed to order new ones. The representative from my bank was nice and courteous and the ordering process was rather easy, however she wasn't sure if they were going to be able to ship them to my Canadian address. She thought that they may need to go to my Chicago area address and be forwarded here. She said she would try her best.
> 
> i waited, not knowing where they would wind up. It was important to get them because unfortunately, my debit card also has been acting up and the strip on it hasn't been working properly. I also ordered a new card, but in that case, they would only mail it to the address my bank had (my US one) for security reasons (understandably) and it would need to be re-routed to me here in Canada. The only other way I would be able to get to my money in that account would be wire transfers, which cost $50 each. My pay all goes into that account, as well as the web site proceeds, so it was important to get things in order again quickly.
> 
> I received the checks in yesterday's mail. I was very happy that they were here and pleased, as I needed to go to the bank and transfer some money for some bills. In reading the checks however, I noticed that they spelled my name wrong. It was spelled properly in the business name, but not in my own name above it. They had a toll free number to call and I dialed it, thinking it would be a hassle to get it corrected.
> 
> The woman who answered pulled up my order on her computer after asking a few questions. She couldn't have been nicer or more courteous. She also apologized for the error and said the order would be printed immediately at no cost whatsoever to me. She told me it was OK to use any of the checks I needed, as the bank routing numbers and the account numbers were correct and that was the most important thing. She said that I would just probably want to void out the duplicate numbers when I received the new checks to avoid confusion and I would be set. I hung up the phone feeling much better. The initial anxiety of seeing the mistake and thinking it would be a problem to get it fixed had disappeared. It was a good feeling to see a company own up to its mistakes and not try to blame the customer.
> 
> Five minutes later, the phone rang again and it was the same woman. She just wanted to recheck the spelling to make sure that she did the new order correctly. She again apologized for bothering me and was professional and pleasant. I hung up feeling good.
> 
> I next had to go to the bank and do some errands. It was what Winnie the Pooh called a "cold, blustery day" where the wind was howling and it was raining slightly off and on. In driving into town, we saw that the river had overflowed and even crossed the roads in some places. I had never seen it so high and apparently it was at a record height.
> 
> I had shown pictures of the old mill down the road where there was a waterfall, and I am sorry to say that half the dam is gone in that area. The water was almost up to the bottom of the bridge and the force that the river is running is tremendous. This was the place where only a few short weeks ago, there was no water whatsoever running over the dam for weeks because the river was so low. It must be a shock for people who live on the shore and there is certainly some damages.
> 
> In any case, we went to the bank and did some errands and by then it was after 1:30 and we were hungry. We stopped at the local Subway for something to eat. I love their soup and thought this would be the perfect day for a nice hot bowl of it.
> 
> We walked in and there were only two employees there. It was after regular lunch hour and a quiet time so it wasn't unusual that it would not be busy. There was only one other table of customers there. The girls prepared our order and we went to a table to sit down and eat.
> 
> When I opened up the soup, I not only found it was only 2/3 full, but also quite cold. It wasn't even in the least bit warm. I was quite disappointed because I was cold and damp and it would have hit the spot. They had a microwave sitting right on the counter and I got up to ask if the girl would reheat it. There was no one to be found.
> 
> I heard laughing and talking in the back area, but there was no one at the front counter. I waited for probably two or three minutes and no one came out. I felt kind of silly standing there with a bowl of soup in my hand and finally just set it on the counter and went back to start my salad. Two times I saw her come to the font for something and before I could jump up and get her attention she darted to the back area. I was a bit frustrated.
> 
> On the third attempt, I finally got her attention. I (nicely) asked her if she would heat the soup, and without saying a word or any change in her expression she took the bowl, popped it into the microwave and again disappeared into the back. I thought I would sit down and eat my lunch while I waited, but after a minute or so without seeing her return, I got back up. I could see the soup in the microwave, boiling all over the place. There was still a minute and a half left on the timer too, and it was just boiling away, making a mess all over the inside of the oven. I tried again to get her attention from the back, but all I could hear was chatting and laughing and there was no one available. I called out but they couldn't hear me over their talking.
> 
> I finally just shook my head and went back to my seat to eat. Eventually the microwave stopped and she came out and saw the mess she created. I walked up to the counter and she looked at me with kind of a nasty look and was putting the bowl (which was a mess) into another bowl so it would be double layered and was about to hand it to me with only about 1/4 inch of soup in it. She didn't say a word.
> 
> I said "forget it" meaning I didn't want the remnants of what was left and she just turned away and went to look after the mess. She kind of ignored me and after a minute of watching her, I went back to my seat and finished my salad. She spent the next several minutes cleaning up the mess she made. When I was done, I went to the counter, figuring I would take a bowl of soup home at least. She and her companion were now at the counter, as more customers walked in. She looked at me as if I just walked in and didn't say anything. I asked her if I can have my soup, and she looked at the other girl and then back at me as if she didn't have a clue and didn't respond. I asked a second time and told her that I wanted to just take it home and she finally answered that they were 'out of soup'. Both girls had that deer in the headlights look of bewilderment and I was just so amazed at their attitudes that I was speechless.
> 
> I probably could have said something or asked for my money back, but I couldn't even speak. I couldn't tell if it was stupidity or obstinacy but all I knew was I wanted to get the heck out of there and as far away from it as I could. My friend and I drove away and were both shaking our heads at the lack of concern or care or responsibility. Is this what the future of our world is coming to?
> 
> It is only a bowl of soup, and it isn't that big of a deal, but it was mostly the principle and attitude that bothered me the most. I thought about the two incidents and the two mistakes and how both of them were handled so differently. I realize that everyone makes mistakes sometimes, as I do myself. It happens. But it is how you handle things when they are made that makes the biggest difference, I feel.
> 
> On the one hand, the check company couldn't have been more gracious. Their handling of the situation didn't try to put me on the spot or blame the customer for their error. She even told me that they reprint the orders free of charge whether the error is theirs, the bank's or the customers. They wanted to make it right.
> 
> The Subway employee didn't give a crap who's fault it was and didn't do anything to make it better. No apology. No taking responsibility. She could obviously care less if she ever saw me again (and hopefully she won't). No care whatsoever for her job. To her it is just a paycheck and she will stay there for "x" amount of hours a day to get the paycheck and not give a darn about what she is doing. It is very sad.
> 
> I make mistakes from time to time with my business. When I do though, I try to make it right and make the customer happy. Sometimes it involves giving an extra pattern. Sometimes a phone call. Always an apology and owning up to my error. Even when my customers make a mistake, I don't question them and make it right as quickly as I can. That is why they come back. That is why I will (hopefully) have a successful business.
> 
> I think that the point I am trying to show is that it isn't whether you make the mistake that is the most important thing, it is how you deal with things when you do. It can make a huge impression on your customers and those around you.


its a sure sign of the times…a sad time for sure, young children do not know how to work, they dont now how to be curtious ..to many have sat in front of computers and do not have any social skills…its showing up in many places…....to do the store justice, you should call and tell the owner what happened…the girls need to learn there are consequences for there actions…and you are due your money back..too bad your lunch was messed up..home made is much better…lol…have a good day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Handling Errors *
> 
> Yesterday I had two very different incidents which involved errors and customer service. With the economy as it is in such a precarious position, I would think that each and every business would strive to give the best customer service possible. One place I felt passed the test. The other failed miserably. I thought it was interesting how things were handled so differently in the two instances. I thought they were worth sharing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I ran out of checks from my Chicago bank and needed to order new ones. The representative from my bank was nice and courteous and the ordering process was rather easy, however she wasn't sure if they were going to be able to ship them to my Canadian address. She thought that they may need to go to my Chicago area address and be forwarded here. She said she would try her best.
> 
> i waited, not knowing where they would wind up. It was important to get them because unfortunately, my debit card also has been acting up and the strip on it hasn't been working properly. I also ordered a new card, but in that case, they would only mail it to the address my bank had (my US one) for security reasons (understandably) and it would need to be re-routed to me here in Canada. The only other way I would be able to get to my money in that account would be wire transfers, which cost $50 each. My pay all goes into that account, as well as the web site proceeds, so it was important to get things in order again quickly.
> 
> I received the checks in yesterday's mail. I was very happy that they were here and pleased, as I needed to go to the bank and transfer some money for some bills. In reading the checks however, I noticed that they spelled my name wrong. It was spelled properly in the business name, but not in my own name above it. They had a toll free number to call and I dialed it, thinking it would be a hassle to get it corrected.
> 
> The woman who answered pulled up my order on her computer after asking a few questions. She couldn't have been nicer or more courteous. She also apologized for the error and said the order would be printed immediately at no cost whatsoever to me. She told me it was OK to use any of the checks I needed, as the bank routing numbers and the account numbers were correct and that was the most important thing. She said that I would just probably want to void out the duplicate numbers when I received the new checks to avoid confusion and I would be set. I hung up the phone feeling much better. The initial anxiety of seeing the mistake and thinking it would be a problem to get it fixed had disappeared. It was a good feeling to see a company own up to its mistakes and not try to blame the customer.
> 
> Five minutes later, the phone rang again and it was the same woman. She just wanted to recheck the spelling to make sure that she did the new order correctly. She again apologized for bothering me and was professional and pleasant. I hung up feeling good.
> 
> I next had to go to the bank and do some errands. It was what Winnie the Pooh called a "cold, blustery day" where the wind was howling and it was raining slightly off and on. In driving into town, we saw that the river had overflowed and even crossed the roads in some places. I had never seen it so high and apparently it was at a record height.
> 
> I had shown pictures of the old mill down the road where there was a waterfall, and I am sorry to say that half the dam is gone in that area. The water was almost up to the bottom of the bridge and the force that the river is running is tremendous. This was the place where only a few short weeks ago, there was no water whatsoever running over the dam for weeks because the river was so low. It must be a shock for people who live on the shore and there is certainly some damages.
> 
> In any case, we went to the bank and did some errands and by then it was after 1:30 and we were hungry. We stopped at the local Subway for something to eat. I love their soup and thought this would be the perfect day for a nice hot bowl of it.
> 
> We walked in and there were only two employees there. It was after regular lunch hour and a quiet time so it wasn't unusual that it would not be busy. There was only one other table of customers there. The girls prepared our order and we went to a table to sit down and eat.
> 
> When I opened up the soup, I not only found it was only 2/3 full, but also quite cold. It wasn't even in the least bit warm. I was quite disappointed because I was cold and damp and it would have hit the spot. They had a microwave sitting right on the counter and I got up to ask if the girl would reheat it. There was no one to be found.
> 
> I heard laughing and talking in the back area, but there was no one at the front counter. I waited for probably two or three minutes and no one came out. I felt kind of silly standing there with a bowl of soup in my hand and finally just set it on the counter and went back to start my salad. Two times I saw her come to the font for something and before I could jump up and get her attention she darted to the back area. I was a bit frustrated.
> 
> On the third attempt, I finally got her attention. I (nicely) asked her if she would heat the soup, and without saying a word or any change in her expression she took the bowl, popped it into the microwave and again disappeared into the back. I thought I would sit down and eat my lunch while I waited, but after a minute or so without seeing her return, I got back up. I could see the soup in the microwave, boiling all over the place. There was still a minute and a half left on the timer too, and it was just boiling away, making a mess all over the inside of the oven. I tried again to get her attention from the back, but all I could hear was chatting and laughing and there was no one available. I called out but they couldn't hear me over their talking.
> 
> I finally just shook my head and went back to my seat to eat. Eventually the microwave stopped and she came out and saw the mess she created. I walked up to the counter and she looked at me with kind of a nasty look and was putting the bowl (which was a mess) into another bowl so it would be double layered and was about to hand it to me with only about 1/4 inch of soup in it. She didn't say a word.
> 
> I said "forget it" meaning I didn't want the remnants of what was left and she just turned away and went to look after the mess. She kind of ignored me and after a minute of watching her, I went back to my seat and finished my salad. She spent the next several minutes cleaning up the mess she made. When I was done, I went to the counter, figuring I would take a bowl of soup home at least. She and her companion were now at the counter, as more customers walked in. She looked at me as if I just walked in and didn't say anything. I asked her if I can have my soup, and she looked at the other girl and then back at me as if she didn't have a clue and didn't respond. I asked a second time and told her that I wanted to just take it home and she finally answered that they were 'out of soup'. Both girls had that deer in the headlights look of bewilderment and I was just so amazed at their attitudes that I was speechless.
> 
> I probably could have said something or asked for my money back, but I couldn't even speak. I couldn't tell if it was stupidity or obstinacy but all I knew was I wanted to get the heck out of there and as far away from it as I could. My friend and I drove away and were both shaking our heads at the lack of concern or care or responsibility. Is this what the future of our world is coming to?
> 
> It is only a bowl of soup, and it isn't that big of a deal, but it was mostly the principle and attitude that bothered me the most. I thought about the two incidents and the two mistakes and how both of them were handled so differently. I realize that everyone makes mistakes sometimes, as I do myself. It happens. But it is how you handle things when they are made that makes the biggest difference, I feel.
> 
> On the one hand, the check company couldn't have been more gracious. Their handling of the situation didn't try to put me on the spot or blame the customer for their error. She even told me that they reprint the orders free of charge whether the error is theirs, the bank's or the customers. They wanted to make it right.
> 
> The Subway employee didn't give a crap who's fault it was and didn't do anything to make it better. No apology. No taking responsibility. She could obviously care less if she ever saw me again (and hopefully she won't). No care whatsoever for her job. To her it is just a paycheck and she will stay there for "x" amount of hours a day to get the paycheck and not give a darn about what she is doing. It is very sad.
> 
> I make mistakes from time to time with my business. When I do though, I try to make it right and make the customer happy. Sometimes it involves giving an extra pattern. Sometimes a phone call. Always an apology and owning up to my error. Even when my customers make a mistake, I don't question them and make it right as quickly as I can. That is why they come back. That is why I will (hopefully) have a successful business.
> 
> I think that the point I am trying to show is that it isn't whether you make the mistake that is the most important thing, it is how you deal with things when you do. It can make a huge impression on your customers and those around you.


Yes. Those were my thoughts exactly. I am only writing about it as an observation, not that it ruined my day. It is a sad example of how society today exists. I do plan on speaking to the manager the next time I am in. As you say - just to let the manager be aware of the situation.

I suppose that it is the result of paying low wages. Nothing to work for. No real chance for advancement. Just do the time and go home. And when another job comes along, just leave and start it over again.

It is a sign of the times, as you said.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reaching a Milestone*

I can finally say that I am 'finished' with the Skating Pond Pattern. I spent all of yesterday completing the instructions and assembling the pattern packet. It came out to be 24 pages long and has 52 photographs included. It is by far the most ambitious project that I have made.

I decided not to include the individual stories for the characters, due to the size of the pattern already. I am really fighting with myself as to put them in or not. Part of me wishes to include them and another part of me want to allow those who create the set to make up their own stories and thoughts about each figure without my influence. I may make another pattern with the additional text just to see how it will be.

This pattern was the closest thing I have done to writing a book. It is quite involved and I am hopeful that everything is correct. Although I have proof read it several times, I also sent it to my friend who does the proofreading for my other patterns. He doesn't paint and it will be good to have a non-painter look at it and read through it, as he will likely have questions or notice things that I may have missed. Having someone to do that for me has been a very valuable thing for me. It is so difficult checking your own work sometimes - especially after you have been looking at it for so long.

I went to the website of "Christmas 365" (the magazine that is publishing the project) and the only evidence I saw of the project was a flash picture of Dora and Edouard on the little bridge. I thought it was odd that they even used the bridge, because they never asked me for instructions on how to build it. I wonder if it will be a good fit in the magazine as I look at what the magazine offers. The publication doesn't seem to be craft-orientated, as it seems more of a decorating magazine. This is only its fifth issue, as its first issue came out in November of last year. It is published quarterly and after only two or three issues it already changed hands and personnel and the entire style of the magazine changed. Only time will tell if the changes were for the better.

It will be interesting to see how my project will be presented. I was told that the figures would be placed in the margins over a couple of pages and not really shown as a complete, stand alone project. Initially I felt quite disappointed about that, but since then I have resolved myself that at least it is represented at all. Probably the most frustrating thing was that it has been on hold for almost a year now. I just wonder if being in that type of magazine will reach the type of audience that will want to make the set. It seems doubtful to me and I am going to try to market it on my own and see about putting it in the other magazines. It is such a long process and I just need to take things one step at a time.

Today I will be cutting out a set of the figures to see how long it will take me. I am actually going to stack cut them so I will be cutting three sets at once. I have a figure in mind as far as what I will be charging for the completed blank set to be painted and I just want to be sure before I post it anywhere. If the magazine is just now hitting the stands, I want to be sure on my price in case someone orders a set.

Then it will be time to get back to scroll saw patterns. I feel as if I have been away from that part of my job for a long time, even though it has only been a couple of weeks. I still have a couple more candle trays that I want to make available for Christmas which means I only have a short time to get them ready. Then I need to move on and work on things for the winter and spring. I also need to start preparing for the show in March. It will be here before I know it and I need to get organized so that I am not in a panic when the time comes around.

So much to do . . . .

I saw that Jordan posted the pictures of the final shoe projects that everyone participated in. I think that everyone did an incredible job. Not only is he an incredibly talented artist, but he is also a wonderful teacher and kind man to give so much of himself and share his talents with us all. I have a half-done shoe here that I do intend on finishing when the weather allows me to continue on. It is times like this when I really do miss having a full shop and a place to just make sawdust. I felt bad dropping out of the challenge, but I do know in my heart that I will finish it when it is a better time for me to do so. I am very thankful and grateful that the lessons will be there for me to follow, and I know that if I have any questions, Jordan will be too.

It will be good to get back to the scroll saw today. Besides the skaters, I also have a couple of simple things that I want to cut so that I can paint them for Christmas gifts. My evenings will be a bit empty with the skaters being finished, so I will fill them with painting gifts for the holidays. Christmas will be here before we know it.

So it is back to business for now and hopefully in the next several days I will have some new designs to show.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Rob200

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching a Milestone*
> 
> I can finally say that I am 'finished' with the Skating Pond Pattern. I spent all of yesterday completing the instructions and assembling the pattern packet. It came out to be 24 pages long and has 52 photographs included. It is by far the most ambitious project that I have made.
> 
> I decided not to include the individual stories for the characters, due to the size of the pattern already. I am really fighting with myself as to put them in or not. Part of me wishes to include them and another part of me want to allow those who create the set to make up their own stories and thoughts about each figure without my influence. I may make another pattern with the additional text just to see how it will be.
> 
> This pattern was the closest thing I have done to writing a book. It is quite involved and I am hopeful that everything is correct. Although I have proof read it several times, I also sent it to my friend who does the proofreading for my other patterns. He doesn't paint and it will be good to have a non-painter look at it and read through it, as he will likely have questions or notice things that I may have missed. Having someone to do that for me has been a very valuable thing for me. It is so difficult checking your own work sometimes - especially after you have been looking at it for so long.
> 
> I went to the website of "Christmas 365" (the magazine that is publishing the project) and the only evidence I saw of the project was a flash picture of Dora and Edouard on the little bridge. I thought it was odd that they even used the bridge, because they never asked me for instructions on how to build it. I wonder if it will be a good fit in the magazine as I look at what the magazine offers. The publication doesn't seem to be craft-orientated, as it seems more of a decorating magazine. This is only its fifth issue, as its first issue came out in November of last year. It is published quarterly and after only two or three issues it already changed hands and personnel and the entire style of the magazine changed. Only time will tell if the changes were for the better.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how my project will be presented. I was told that the figures would be placed in the margins over a couple of pages and not really shown as a complete, stand alone project. Initially I felt quite disappointed about that, but since then I have resolved myself that at least it is represented at all. Probably the most frustrating thing was that it has been on hold for almost a year now. I just wonder if being in that type of magazine will reach the type of audience that will want to make the set. It seems doubtful to me and I am going to try to market it on my own and see about putting it in the other magazines. It is such a long process and I just need to take things one step at a time.
> 
> Today I will be cutting out a set of the figures to see how long it will take me. I am actually going to stack cut them so I will be cutting three sets at once. I have a figure in mind as far as what I will be charging for the completed blank set to be painted and I just want to be sure before I post it anywhere. If the magazine is just now hitting the stands, I want to be sure on my price in case someone orders a set.
> 
> Then it will be time to get back to scroll saw patterns. I feel as if I have been away from that part of my job for a long time, even though it has only been a couple of weeks. I still have a couple more candle trays that I want to make available for Christmas which means I only have a short time to get them ready. Then I need to move on and work on things for the winter and spring. I also need to start preparing for the show in March. It will be here before I know it and I need to get organized so that I am not in a panic when the time comes around.
> 
> So much to do . . . .
> 
> I saw that Jordan posted the pictures of the final shoe projects that everyone participated in. I think that everyone did an incredible job. Not only is he an incredibly talented artist, but he is also a wonderful teacher and kind man to give so much of himself and share his talents with us all. I have a half-done shoe here that I do intend on finishing when the weather allows me to continue on. It is times like this when I really do miss having a full shop and a place to just make sawdust. I felt bad dropping out of the challenge, but I do know in my heart that I will finish it when it is a better time for me to do so. I am very thankful and grateful that the lessons will be there for me to follow, and I know that if I have any questions, Jordan will be too.
> 
> It will be good to get back to the scroll saw today. Besides the skaters, I also have a couple of simple things that I want to cut so that I can paint them for Christmas gifts. My evenings will be a bit empty with the skaters being finished, so I will fill them with painting gifts for the holidays. Christmas will be here before we know it.
> 
> So it is back to business for now and hopefully in the next several days I will have some new designs to show.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


the world of wood working will have one more wonder full project to be thankful for from a out standing women


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching a Milestone*
> 
> I can finally say that I am 'finished' with the Skating Pond Pattern. I spent all of yesterday completing the instructions and assembling the pattern packet. It came out to be 24 pages long and has 52 photographs included. It is by far the most ambitious project that I have made.
> 
> I decided not to include the individual stories for the characters, due to the size of the pattern already. I am really fighting with myself as to put them in or not. Part of me wishes to include them and another part of me want to allow those who create the set to make up their own stories and thoughts about each figure without my influence. I may make another pattern with the additional text just to see how it will be.
> 
> This pattern was the closest thing I have done to writing a book. It is quite involved and I am hopeful that everything is correct. Although I have proof read it several times, I also sent it to my friend who does the proofreading for my other patterns. He doesn't paint and it will be good to have a non-painter look at it and read through it, as he will likely have questions or notice things that I may have missed. Having someone to do that for me has been a very valuable thing for me. It is so difficult checking your own work sometimes - especially after you have been looking at it for so long.
> 
> I went to the website of "Christmas 365" (the magazine that is publishing the project) and the only evidence I saw of the project was a flash picture of Dora and Edouard on the little bridge. I thought it was odd that they even used the bridge, because they never asked me for instructions on how to build it. I wonder if it will be a good fit in the magazine as I look at what the magazine offers. The publication doesn't seem to be craft-orientated, as it seems more of a decorating magazine. This is only its fifth issue, as its first issue came out in November of last year. It is published quarterly and after only two or three issues it already changed hands and personnel and the entire style of the magazine changed. Only time will tell if the changes were for the better.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how my project will be presented. I was told that the figures would be placed in the margins over a couple of pages and not really shown as a complete, stand alone project. Initially I felt quite disappointed about that, but since then I have resolved myself that at least it is represented at all. Probably the most frustrating thing was that it has been on hold for almost a year now. I just wonder if being in that type of magazine will reach the type of audience that will want to make the set. It seems doubtful to me and I am going to try to market it on my own and see about putting it in the other magazines. It is such a long process and I just need to take things one step at a time.
> 
> Today I will be cutting out a set of the figures to see how long it will take me. I am actually going to stack cut them so I will be cutting three sets at once. I have a figure in mind as far as what I will be charging for the completed blank set to be painted and I just want to be sure before I post it anywhere. If the magazine is just now hitting the stands, I want to be sure on my price in case someone orders a set.
> 
> Then it will be time to get back to scroll saw patterns. I feel as if I have been away from that part of my job for a long time, even though it has only been a couple of weeks. I still have a couple more candle trays that I want to make available for Christmas which means I only have a short time to get them ready. Then I need to move on and work on things for the winter and spring. I also need to start preparing for the show in March. It will be here before I know it and I need to get organized so that I am not in a panic when the time comes around.
> 
> So much to do . . . .
> 
> I saw that Jordan posted the pictures of the final shoe projects that everyone participated in. I think that everyone did an incredible job. Not only is he an incredibly talented artist, but he is also a wonderful teacher and kind man to give so much of himself and share his talents with us all. I have a half-done shoe here that I do intend on finishing when the weather allows me to continue on. It is times like this when I really do miss having a full shop and a place to just make sawdust. I felt bad dropping out of the challenge, but I do know in my heart that I will finish it when it is a better time for me to do so. I am very thankful and grateful that the lessons will be there for me to follow, and I know that if I have any questions, Jordan will be too.
> 
> It will be good to get back to the scroll saw today. Besides the skaters, I also have a couple of simple things that I want to cut so that I can paint them for Christmas gifts. My evenings will be a bit empty with the skaters being finished, so I will fill them with painting gifts for the holidays. Christmas will be here before we know it.
> 
> So it is back to business for now and hopefully in the next several days I will have some new designs to show.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Hi Sheila.

Since you've gone to all the trouble of creating the back stories, don't let them go to waste. Instead, write a paragraph in your instructions something like:

"While many crafters will wish to create their own stories for each of the characters in the set, perhaps based on their own childhood experiences, I have written a sample set of stories you may find interesting. You may use them as inspiration to write your own, you may use them as is, or any combination of the two. They are located at (insert web info here),"

Let those who want them download them, thus bringing them to your web site where they might decide to purchase something else while there.

Hope this idea is if some use.

Have a great today and a better tomorrow.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching a Milestone*
> 
> I can finally say that I am 'finished' with the Skating Pond Pattern. I spent all of yesterday completing the instructions and assembling the pattern packet. It came out to be 24 pages long and has 52 photographs included. It is by far the most ambitious project that I have made.
> 
> I decided not to include the individual stories for the characters, due to the size of the pattern already. I am really fighting with myself as to put them in or not. Part of me wishes to include them and another part of me want to allow those who create the set to make up their own stories and thoughts about each figure without my influence. I may make another pattern with the additional text just to see how it will be.
> 
> This pattern was the closest thing I have done to writing a book. It is quite involved and I am hopeful that everything is correct. Although I have proof read it several times, I also sent it to my friend who does the proofreading for my other patterns. He doesn't paint and it will be good to have a non-painter look at it and read through it, as he will likely have questions or notice things that I may have missed. Having someone to do that for me has been a very valuable thing for me. It is so difficult checking your own work sometimes - especially after you have been looking at it for so long.
> 
> I went to the website of "Christmas 365" (the magazine that is publishing the project) and the only evidence I saw of the project was a flash picture of Dora and Edouard on the little bridge. I thought it was odd that they even used the bridge, because they never asked me for instructions on how to build it. I wonder if it will be a good fit in the magazine as I look at what the magazine offers. The publication doesn't seem to be craft-orientated, as it seems more of a decorating magazine. This is only its fifth issue, as its first issue came out in November of last year. It is published quarterly and after only two or three issues it already changed hands and personnel and the entire style of the magazine changed. Only time will tell if the changes were for the better.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how my project will be presented. I was told that the figures would be placed in the margins over a couple of pages and not really shown as a complete, stand alone project. Initially I felt quite disappointed about that, but since then I have resolved myself that at least it is represented at all. Probably the most frustrating thing was that it has been on hold for almost a year now. I just wonder if being in that type of magazine will reach the type of audience that will want to make the set. It seems doubtful to me and I am going to try to market it on my own and see about putting it in the other magazines. It is such a long process and I just need to take things one step at a time.
> 
> Today I will be cutting out a set of the figures to see how long it will take me. I am actually going to stack cut them so I will be cutting three sets at once. I have a figure in mind as far as what I will be charging for the completed blank set to be painted and I just want to be sure before I post it anywhere. If the magazine is just now hitting the stands, I want to be sure on my price in case someone orders a set.
> 
> Then it will be time to get back to scroll saw patterns. I feel as if I have been away from that part of my job for a long time, even though it has only been a couple of weeks. I still have a couple more candle trays that I want to make available for Christmas which means I only have a short time to get them ready. Then I need to move on and work on things for the winter and spring. I also need to start preparing for the show in March. It will be here before I know it and I need to get organized so that I am not in a panic when the time comes around.
> 
> So much to do . . . .
> 
> I saw that Jordan posted the pictures of the final shoe projects that everyone participated in. I think that everyone did an incredible job. Not only is he an incredibly talented artist, but he is also a wonderful teacher and kind man to give so much of himself and share his talents with us all. I have a half-done shoe here that I do intend on finishing when the weather allows me to continue on. It is times like this when I really do miss having a full shop and a place to just make sawdust. I felt bad dropping out of the challenge, but I do know in my heart that I will finish it when it is a better time for me to do so. I am very thankful and grateful that the lessons will be there for me to follow, and I know that if I have any questions, Jordan will be too.
> 
> It will be good to get back to the scroll saw today. Besides the skaters, I also have a couple of simple things that I want to cut so that I can paint them for Christmas gifts. My evenings will be a bit empty with the skaters being finished, so I will fill them with painting gifts for the holidays. Christmas will be here before we know it.
> 
> So it is back to business for now and hopefully in the next several days I will have some new designs to show.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Congratulations on a project well completed, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching a Milestone*
> 
> I can finally say that I am 'finished' with the Skating Pond Pattern. I spent all of yesterday completing the instructions and assembling the pattern packet. It came out to be 24 pages long and has 52 photographs included. It is by far the most ambitious project that I have made.
> 
> I decided not to include the individual stories for the characters, due to the size of the pattern already. I am really fighting with myself as to put them in or not. Part of me wishes to include them and another part of me want to allow those who create the set to make up their own stories and thoughts about each figure without my influence. I may make another pattern with the additional text just to see how it will be.
> 
> This pattern was the closest thing I have done to writing a book. It is quite involved and I am hopeful that everything is correct. Although I have proof read it several times, I also sent it to my friend who does the proofreading for my other patterns. He doesn't paint and it will be good to have a non-painter look at it and read through it, as he will likely have questions or notice things that I may have missed. Having someone to do that for me has been a very valuable thing for me. It is so difficult checking your own work sometimes - especially after you have been looking at it for so long.
> 
> I went to the website of "Christmas 365" (the magazine that is publishing the project) and the only evidence I saw of the project was a flash picture of Dora and Edouard on the little bridge. I thought it was odd that they even used the bridge, because they never asked me for instructions on how to build it. I wonder if it will be a good fit in the magazine as I look at what the magazine offers. The publication doesn't seem to be craft-orientated, as it seems more of a decorating magazine. This is only its fifth issue, as its first issue came out in November of last year. It is published quarterly and after only two or three issues it already changed hands and personnel and the entire style of the magazine changed. Only time will tell if the changes were for the better.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how my project will be presented. I was told that the figures would be placed in the margins over a couple of pages and not really shown as a complete, stand alone project. Initially I felt quite disappointed about that, but since then I have resolved myself that at least it is represented at all. Probably the most frustrating thing was that it has been on hold for almost a year now. I just wonder if being in that type of magazine will reach the type of audience that will want to make the set. It seems doubtful to me and I am going to try to market it on my own and see about putting it in the other magazines. It is such a long process and I just need to take things one step at a time.
> 
> Today I will be cutting out a set of the figures to see how long it will take me. I am actually going to stack cut them so I will be cutting three sets at once. I have a figure in mind as far as what I will be charging for the completed blank set to be painted and I just want to be sure before I post it anywhere. If the magazine is just now hitting the stands, I want to be sure on my price in case someone orders a set.
> 
> Then it will be time to get back to scroll saw patterns. I feel as if I have been away from that part of my job for a long time, even though it has only been a couple of weeks. I still have a couple more candle trays that I want to make available for Christmas which means I only have a short time to get them ready. Then I need to move on and work on things for the winter and spring. I also need to start preparing for the show in March. It will be here before I know it and I need to get organized so that I am not in a panic when the time comes around.
> 
> So much to do . . . .
> 
> I saw that Jordan posted the pictures of the final shoe projects that everyone participated in. I think that everyone did an incredible job. Not only is he an incredibly talented artist, but he is also a wonderful teacher and kind man to give so much of himself and share his talents with us all. I have a half-done shoe here that I do intend on finishing when the weather allows me to continue on. It is times like this when I really do miss having a full shop and a place to just make sawdust. I felt bad dropping out of the challenge, but I do know in my heart that I will finish it when it is a better time for me to do so. I am very thankful and grateful that the lessons will be there for me to follow, and I know that if I have any questions, Jordan will be too.
> 
> It will be good to get back to the scroll saw today. Besides the skaters, I also have a couple of simple things that I want to cut so that I can paint them for Christmas gifts. My evenings will be a bit empty with the skaters being finished, so I will fill them with painting gifts for the holidays. Christmas will be here before we know it.
> 
> So it is back to business for now and hopefully in the next several days I will have some new designs to show.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you all. Big Tiny, that is a splendid idea! I was torn between adding more pages to the already large pattern and leaving them out. I like the idea of inviting people to download the stories. You are correct in that it will bring interest to others who may not otherwise consider the pattern.

I appreciate your ideas a great deal. 

You all ave a great day too.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trying to Find Focus*

Many times when coming off finishing a long term or large project, I find myself feeling lost for a couple of days. I am going through that unsettled feeling right now. It is as if you are still wanting to work at that feverish pace that you were at and can't find the right thing to focus on. It seemed to me yesterday that I was all over the board.

I re-read the pattern for the skating pond and my friend who proof reads for me found 3 little typos in it. That wasn't a big thing and took just a minute to fix. I liked Big Tiny's suggestion regarding the stories of the skaters. I was not sure that I wanted to include my own stories which I wrote for each character in the pattern. There were two reasons for this. First of all, the pattern was already 24 pages long. That is long as far as scroll sawing patterns go. I had to consider shipping cost and printing costs and even if the customer were printing their own pattern out, I questioned whether they really wanted to take the extra ink and paper to print out my interpretations of the characters. After all, they would be purchasing a pattern, not a story book.

The second reason that I didn't want to include the stories was that I am hoping that they will perhaps have their own interpretations of the figures and assimilate them to people in their own lives. I didn't want my own visions to interfere with that.

Paul's idea of letting them download the stories from my site would be the perfect answer. The stories would be there for those who wanted and for those who didn't there was nothing wasted. It would also interest others who visit my site and perhaps help sell the set. After all - I did make it as something to sell. I think it would be the best answer.

I spent the morning figuring out the best way to set things up to cut another set out. I am trying to think about the production aspect of the cut outs. I will be doing the cutting for the sets here, at least until it gets to a point where I have many ordered and are unable to make them.

With the fall of the two painting magazines that I mentioned a couple of weeks ago (well, one fell and the other merged) it did show me that I am perhaps not going to see the success that I envisioned initially with selling the plans and kits for this set. I am concerned that with only one major painting magazine left, it will be very difficult to market the set properly.

I find when I am in the stores, I actively look for the painting magazines and have a difficult time finding them most of the time. There seem to be a variety of cooking and fashion magazines and even several car magazines, but the art and craft magazines (including woodworking) are dwindling. I find myself again questioning the stability of the field that I am in and wonder about my future. It is a very volatile time.

I am certain that I will have more answers after March when I attend the show. I will be able to talk with people from many aspects of the industry and also see first hand what my other options may be. I think it will be best to wait until then to make any big decisions.

But until then I will keep on working. I do have a few more holiday patterns that I want t do in mind. I think that if I have them done by the first of December it will give time for people to make them. Then I need to begin thinking about either general designs or move on to spring and summer themes.

And the clocks keep ticking . . .

So the plan for today will be to make a plan. I started looking at what to draw next and I have a good idea of what it will be so I can get started on it perhaps today. I also needed to start on some Christmas gifts and got going on that last evening.

Right now I am at a creative lull and don't feel focused at all. I know others who design experience it too and I know it will in all probability be temporary, but it isn't very comfortable for me at the moment. I am happiest when my head is exploding with ideas and I and yearning for more time to finish them. Relaxing is not something I do well.

I hope you have a good weekend and you are productive and having fun creating. I would love to hear of what you are working on. It may help inspire me to get back on track.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying to Find Focus*
> 
> Many times when coming off finishing a long term or large project, I find myself feeling lost for a couple of days. I am going through that unsettled feeling right now. It is as if you are still wanting to work at that feverish pace that you were at and can't find the right thing to focus on. It seemed to me yesterday that I was all over the board.
> 
> I re-read the pattern for the skating pond and my friend who proof reads for me found 3 little typos in it. That wasn't a big thing and took just a minute to fix. I liked Big Tiny's suggestion regarding the stories of the skaters. I was not sure that I wanted to include my own stories which I wrote for each character in the pattern. There were two reasons for this. First of all, the pattern was already 24 pages long. That is long as far as scroll sawing patterns go. I had to consider shipping cost and printing costs and even if the customer were printing their own pattern out, I questioned whether they really wanted to take the extra ink and paper to print out my interpretations of the characters. After all, they would be purchasing a pattern, not a story book.
> 
> The second reason that I didn't want to include the stories was that I am hoping that they will perhaps have their own interpretations of the figures and assimilate them to people in their own lives. I didn't want my own visions to interfere with that.
> 
> Paul's idea of letting them download the stories from my site would be the perfect answer. The stories would be there for those who wanted and for those who didn't there was nothing wasted. It would also interest others who visit my site and perhaps help sell the set. After all - I did make it as something to sell. I think it would be the best answer.
> 
> I spent the morning figuring out the best way to set things up to cut another set out. I am trying to think about the production aspect of the cut outs. I will be doing the cutting for the sets here, at least until it gets to a point where I have many ordered and are unable to make them.
> 
> With the fall of the two painting magazines that I mentioned a couple of weeks ago (well, one fell and the other merged) it did show me that I am perhaps not going to see the success that I envisioned initially with selling the plans and kits for this set. I am concerned that with only one major painting magazine left, it will be very difficult to market the set properly.
> 
> I find when I am in the stores, I actively look for the painting magazines and have a difficult time finding them most of the time. There seem to be a variety of cooking and fashion magazines and even several car magazines, but the art and craft magazines (including woodworking) are dwindling. I find myself again questioning the stability of the field that I am in and wonder about my future. It is a very volatile time.
> 
> I am certain that I will have more answers after March when I attend the show. I will be able to talk with people from many aspects of the industry and also see first hand what my other options may be. I think it will be best to wait until then to make any big decisions.
> 
> But until then I will keep on working. I do have a few more holiday patterns that I want t do in mind. I think that if I have them done by the first of December it will give time for people to make them. Then I need to begin thinking about either general designs or move on to spring and summer themes.
> 
> And the clocks keep ticking . . .
> 
> So the plan for today will be to make a plan. I started looking at what to draw next and I have a good idea of what it will be so I can get started on it perhaps today. I also needed to start on some Christmas gifts and got going on that last evening.
> 
> Right now I am at a creative lull and don't feel focused at all. I know others who design experience it too and I know it will in all probability be temporary, but it isn't very comfortable for me at the moment. I am happiest when my head is exploding with ideas and I and yearning for more time to finish them. Relaxing is not something I do well.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend and you are productive and having fun creating. I would love to hear of what you are working on. It may help inspire me to get back on track.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


sounds like a little "grieving" process meshed with a need for rejuvenation.. nothing wrong with taking a break. Let your creative mind re-charge 

It is interesting times we are in, as we shift from the ways of the last few decades to - whatever it is going to be in the future.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying to Find Focus*
> 
> Many times when coming off finishing a long term or large project, I find myself feeling lost for a couple of days. I am going through that unsettled feeling right now. It is as if you are still wanting to work at that feverish pace that you were at and can't find the right thing to focus on. It seemed to me yesterday that I was all over the board.
> 
> I re-read the pattern for the skating pond and my friend who proof reads for me found 3 little typos in it. That wasn't a big thing and took just a minute to fix. I liked Big Tiny's suggestion regarding the stories of the skaters. I was not sure that I wanted to include my own stories which I wrote for each character in the pattern. There were two reasons for this. First of all, the pattern was already 24 pages long. That is long as far as scroll sawing patterns go. I had to consider shipping cost and printing costs and even if the customer were printing their own pattern out, I questioned whether they really wanted to take the extra ink and paper to print out my interpretations of the characters. After all, they would be purchasing a pattern, not a story book.
> 
> The second reason that I didn't want to include the stories was that I am hoping that they will perhaps have their own interpretations of the figures and assimilate them to people in their own lives. I didn't want my own visions to interfere with that.
> 
> Paul's idea of letting them download the stories from my site would be the perfect answer. The stories would be there for those who wanted and for those who didn't there was nothing wasted. It would also interest others who visit my site and perhaps help sell the set. After all - I did make it as something to sell. I think it would be the best answer.
> 
> I spent the morning figuring out the best way to set things up to cut another set out. I am trying to think about the production aspect of the cut outs. I will be doing the cutting for the sets here, at least until it gets to a point where I have many ordered and are unable to make them.
> 
> With the fall of the two painting magazines that I mentioned a couple of weeks ago (well, one fell and the other merged) it did show me that I am perhaps not going to see the success that I envisioned initially with selling the plans and kits for this set. I am concerned that with only one major painting magazine left, it will be very difficult to market the set properly.
> 
> I find when I am in the stores, I actively look for the painting magazines and have a difficult time finding them most of the time. There seem to be a variety of cooking and fashion magazines and even several car magazines, but the art and craft magazines (including woodworking) are dwindling. I find myself again questioning the stability of the field that I am in and wonder about my future. It is a very volatile time.
> 
> I am certain that I will have more answers after March when I attend the show. I will be able to talk with people from many aspects of the industry and also see first hand what my other options may be. I think it will be best to wait until then to make any big decisions.
> 
> But until then I will keep on working. I do have a few more holiday patterns that I want t do in mind. I think that if I have them done by the first of December it will give time for people to make them. Then I need to begin thinking about either general designs or move on to spring and summer themes.
> 
> And the clocks keep ticking . . .
> 
> So the plan for today will be to make a plan. I started looking at what to draw next and I have a good idea of what it will be so I can get started on it perhaps today. I also needed to start on some Christmas gifts and got going on that last evening.
> 
> Right now I am at a creative lull and don't feel focused at all. I know others who design experience it too and I know it will in all probability be temporary, but it isn't very comfortable for me at the moment. I am happiest when my head is exploding with ideas and I and yearning for more time to finish them. Relaxing is not something I do well.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend and you are productive and having fun creating. I would love to hear of what you are working on. It may help inspire me to get back on track.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


hey it sounds like you had a major electric failier and the lights went out

go over to the cabinet where you have your candles and torchlight 
get it out and cravl in to the dark labyrinth of coridors where you will find 
some puzzles and exercises to be solved (like the shoe , chrismas gifts ,etc )
and don´t forget the prepairing to the march show has to be started too
before you reach the end of the tunnel
where the latter is to the pink creative cloud

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying to Find Focus*
> 
> Many times when coming off finishing a long term or large project, I find myself feeling lost for a couple of days. I am going through that unsettled feeling right now. It is as if you are still wanting to work at that feverish pace that you were at and can't find the right thing to focus on. It seemed to me yesterday that I was all over the board.
> 
> I re-read the pattern for the skating pond and my friend who proof reads for me found 3 little typos in it. That wasn't a big thing and took just a minute to fix. I liked Big Tiny's suggestion regarding the stories of the skaters. I was not sure that I wanted to include my own stories which I wrote for each character in the pattern. There were two reasons for this. First of all, the pattern was already 24 pages long. That is long as far as scroll sawing patterns go. I had to consider shipping cost and printing costs and even if the customer were printing their own pattern out, I questioned whether they really wanted to take the extra ink and paper to print out my interpretations of the characters. After all, they would be purchasing a pattern, not a story book.
> 
> The second reason that I didn't want to include the stories was that I am hoping that they will perhaps have their own interpretations of the figures and assimilate them to people in their own lives. I didn't want my own visions to interfere with that.
> 
> Paul's idea of letting them download the stories from my site would be the perfect answer. The stories would be there for those who wanted and for those who didn't there was nothing wasted. It would also interest others who visit my site and perhaps help sell the set. After all - I did make it as something to sell. I think it would be the best answer.
> 
> I spent the morning figuring out the best way to set things up to cut another set out. I am trying to think about the production aspect of the cut outs. I will be doing the cutting for the sets here, at least until it gets to a point where I have many ordered and are unable to make them.
> 
> With the fall of the two painting magazines that I mentioned a couple of weeks ago (well, one fell and the other merged) it did show me that I am perhaps not going to see the success that I envisioned initially with selling the plans and kits for this set. I am concerned that with only one major painting magazine left, it will be very difficult to market the set properly.
> 
> I find when I am in the stores, I actively look for the painting magazines and have a difficult time finding them most of the time. There seem to be a variety of cooking and fashion magazines and even several car magazines, but the art and craft magazines (including woodworking) are dwindling. I find myself again questioning the stability of the field that I am in and wonder about my future. It is a very volatile time.
> 
> I am certain that I will have more answers after March when I attend the show. I will be able to talk with people from many aspects of the industry and also see first hand what my other options may be. I think it will be best to wait until then to make any big decisions.
> 
> But until then I will keep on working. I do have a few more holiday patterns that I want t do in mind. I think that if I have them done by the first of December it will give time for people to make them. Then I need to begin thinking about either general designs or move on to spring and summer themes.
> 
> And the clocks keep ticking . . .
> 
> So the plan for today will be to make a plan. I started looking at what to draw next and I have a good idea of what it will be so I can get started on it perhaps today. I also needed to start on some Christmas gifts and got going on that last evening.
> 
> Right now I am at a creative lull and don't feel focused at all. I know others who design experience it too and I know it will in all probability be temporary, but it isn't very comfortable for me at the moment. I am happiest when my head is exploding with ideas and I and yearning for more time to finish them. Relaxing is not something I do well.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend and you are productive and having fun creating. I would love to hear of what you are working on. It may help inspire me to get back on track.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


It's called a wood block. That's what I call it. It's sort of like writer's block. I get it often after finishing a large project. You want to badly to work hard at something, but you just don't have that drive to do anything much because you have no pressing details to iron out on an existing project. 
I trudge along and start another project. I find that my wood block quickly goes away as soon as a new project has a good start.
Oh, and sometimes a trip to the hardware store helps light a fire under my butt.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying to Find Focus*
> 
> Many times when coming off finishing a long term or large project, I find myself feeling lost for a couple of days. I am going through that unsettled feeling right now. It is as if you are still wanting to work at that feverish pace that you were at and can't find the right thing to focus on. It seemed to me yesterday that I was all over the board.
> 
> I re-read the pattern for the skating pond and my friend who proof reads for me found 3 little typos in it. That wasn't a big thing and took just a minute to fix. I liked Big Tiny's suggestion regarding the stories of the skaters. I was not sure that I wanted to include my own stories which I wrote for each character in the pattern. There were two reasons for this. First of all, the pattern was already 24 pages long. That is long as far as scroll sawing patterns go. I had to consider shipping cost and printing costs and even if the customer were printing their own pattern out, I questioned whether they really wanted to take the extra ink and paper to print out my interpretations of the characters. After all, they would be purchasing a pattern, not a story book.
> 
> The second reason that I didn't want to include the stories was that I am hoping that they will perhaps have their own interpretations of the figures and assimilate them to people in their own lives. I didn't want my own visions to interfere with that.
> 
> Paul's idea of letting them download the stories from my site would be the perfect answer. The stories would be there for those who wanted and for those who didn't there was nothing wasted. It would also interest others who visit my site and perhaps help sell the set. After all - I did make it as something to sell. I think it would be the best answer.
> 
> I spent the morning figuring out the best way to set things up to cut another set out. I am trying to think about the production aspect of the cut outs. I will be doing the cutting for the sets here, at least until it gets to a point where I have many ordered and are unable to make them.
> 
> With the fall of the two painting magazines that I mentioned a couple of weeks ago (well, one fell and the other merged) it did show me that I am perhaps not going to see the success that I envisioned initially with selling the plans and kits for this set. I am concerned that with only one major painting magazine left, it will be very difficult to market the set properly.
> 
> I find when I am in the stores, I actively look for the painting magazines and have a difficult time finding them most of the time. There seem to be a variety of cooking and fashion magazines and even several car magazines, but the art and craft magazines (including woodworking) are dwindling. I find myself again questioning the stability of the field that I am in and wonder about my future. It is a very volatile time.
> 
> I am certain that I will have more answers after March when I attend the show. I will be able to talk with people from many aspects of the industry and also see first hand what my other options may be. I think it will be best to wait until then to make any big decisions.
> 
> But until then I will keep on working. I do have a few more holiday patterns that I want t do in mind. I think that if I have them done by the first of December it will give time for people to make them. Then I need to begin thinking about either general designs or move on to spring and summer themes.
> 
> And the clocks keep ticking . . .
> 
> So the plan for today will be to make a plan. I started looking at what to draw next and I have a good idea of what it will be so I can get started on it perhaps today. I also needed to start on some Christmas gifts and got going on that last evening.
> 
> Right now I am at a creative lull and don't feel focused at all. I know others who design experience it too and I know it will in all probability be temporary, but it isn't very comfortable for me at the moment. I am happiest when my head is exploding with ideas and I and yearning for more time to finish them. Relaxing is not something I do well.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend and you are productive and having fun creating. I would love to hear of what you are working on. It may help inspire me to get back on track.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


I think we all get those every now and then. I often go browse in an old hardware store and just walk and search every aisle and catalog interesting items in my mind for future "purposes" whatever they may be. Sometimes I get lost in thought and time and go back in time as well and often I am surprised as to how much time has passed when I am in this "state". When I finally "had enough" I feel rejuvenated and calmed in thought and emotions and most of the time I have a renewed passion for work and projects. Once it took 2 hardware stores to get it out of my system. It works for me and seems for William too. I am not sure it will work for you as it might not be your bag to forage through a hardware store, maybe try another kind of store that you really enjoy browsing through? Take a break, take a walk, do something different and a spark may follow.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Trying to Find Focus*
> 
> Many times when coming off finishing a long term or large project, I find myself feeling lost for a couple of days. I am going through that unsettled feeling right now. It is as if you are still wanting to work at that feverish pace that you were at and can't find the right thing to focus on. It seemed to me yesterday that I was all over the board.
> 
> I re-read the pattern for the skating pond and my friend who proof reads for me found 3 little typos in it. That wasn't a big thing and took just a minute to fix. I liked Big Tiny's suggestion regarding the stories of the skaters. I was not sure that I wanted to include my own stories which I wrote for each character in the pattern. There were two reasons for this. First of all, the pattern was already 24 pages long. That is long as far as scroll sawing patterns go. I had to consider shipping cost and printing costs and even if the customer were printing their own pattern out, I questioned whether they really wanted to take the extra ink and paper to print out my interpretations of the characters. After all, they would be purchasing a pattern, not a story book.
> 
> The second reason that I didn't want to include the stories was that I am hoping that they will perhaps have their own interpretations of the figures and assimilate them to people in their own lives. I didn't want my own visions to interfere with that.
> 
> Paul's idea of letting them download the stories from my site would be the perfect answer. The stories would be there for those who wanted and for those who didn't there was nothing wasted. It would also interest others who visit my site and perhaps help sell the set. After all - I did make it as something to sell. I think it would be the best answer.
> 
> I spent the morning figuring out the best way to set things up to cut another set out. I am trying to think about the production aspect of the cut outs. I will be doing the cutting for the sets here, at least until it gets to a point where I have many ordered and are unable to make them.
> 
> With the fall of the two painting magazines that I mentioned a couple of weeks ago (well, one fell and the other merged) it did show me that I am perhaps not going to see the success that I envisioned initially with selling the plans and kits for this set. I am concerned that with only one major painting magazine left, it will be very difficult to market the set properly.
> 
> I find when I am in the stores, I actively look for the painting magazines and have a difficult time finding them most of the time. There seem to be a variety of cooking and fashion magazines and even several car magazines, but the art and craft magazines (including woodworking) are dwindling. I find myself again questioning the stability of the field that I am in and wonder about my future. It is a very volatile time.
> 
> I am certain that I will have more answers after March when I attend the show. I will be able to talk with people from many aspects of the industry and also see first hand what my other options may be. I think it will be best to wait until then to make any big decisions.
> 
> But until then I will keep on working. I do have a few more holiday patterns that I want t do in mind. I think that if I have them done by the first of December it will give time for people to make them. Then I need to begin thinking about either general designs or move on to spring and summer themes.
> 
> And the clocks keep ticking . . .
> 
> So the plan for today will be to make a plan. I started looking at what to draw next and I have a good idea of what it will be so I can get started on it perhaps today. I also needed to start on some Christmas gifts and got going on that last evening.
> 
> Right now I am at a creative lull and don't feel focused at all. I know others who design experience it too and I know it will in all probability be temporary, but it isn't very comfortable for me at the moment. I am happiest when my head is exploding with ideas and I and yearning for more time to finish them. Relaxing is not something I do well.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend and you are productive and having fun creating. I would love to hear of what you are working on. It may help inspire me to get back on track.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi Sheila.

Glad you liked my idea about the stories.

Have you thought of approaching the larger circulation mags like Martha Stewart's? Any of the decorating mags could be one shot or ever here and there sales of things like the skating pond. The pond set is in print, so it won't be wanted by any of the "biggies" as they want exclusivity or at least first serial rights, but similar sets could be of interest to them.

Another idea would be to design some clocks for the clock kit makers like Klockit. They may not pay very well, but you can do a reciprocity deal with them to put a link to your site if you do the same gor them. It's called networking… **

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*

I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.

For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.

After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.

I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.

I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.

Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures


From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures

I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.

However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.

They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.

I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?

Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.

I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.

I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.

I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.

I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.

"I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


the good news-that's awesome and congratulations on getting it out there. 
the bad news - ouch!! 
Do they have a website where they can post information in case people go searching there for your information?


----------



## Gary

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


The good news for you is most folks today have a computer and you're easy to find with Google.
You're always right near the top of a search. In fact, putting your name in a Google search, your website is #1 in the results.
I understand your disappointment. However, I expect you'll succeed greatly.

Best,
Gary


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


They do, Debbie and I suppose if I griped they would post it. But that doesn't account for all the readers who pull the magazine off the stand and are not 'computer literate' and also all the new people. It is as they say 'just one of those things'. I am sure if people look hard enough they will be able to find me, but I was hoping to target some new people and realistically many people won't bother to look that hard. I appreciate the support and I do apologize for my 'mini-rant'. It is just that some days it is harder than others to feel positive.

Sheila


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila, that must really hurt. I'm sorry the new editors messed up your plans so badly. That magazine staff is one who wants all the credit to themselves, it sounds like. Yes, rethink. Any loyalty you felt to them just went up in smoke. And by all means, let them know how disappointed you are. This close to the holidays, there is really no way to fix that. 
On the brighter side, I just Googled your name, and dozens of references and contact points come up. I agree with Gary. Anyone reading the magazine and seeing your designs credited to your business name can look you up easily. Take heart. With a big, six-page spread (unusual in any magazine) you are a prime feature of this issue. People will be impressed, and if they are serious scrollers and painters, they will want to go looking for Sheila Landry Designs. Remember, sometimes when what looks like a bad thing happens, it turns out it was actually not so bad after all. Update your website, list the article as a new 'credit' to yourself, list your accomplishments in publications (I haven't checked your website, but updating it never hurts) so people searching for you have the information on your new articles. Refresh and expand. That should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila,
I just googled "Sheila Bergner Landry" 
and you were top of the page.
It is great that it made the stands in time.
It is also good that it went into one edition (except for the money loss).
I stay in an area with an older age group.
Those who dont have a computer don't mind asking those that do to find information.
So fingers crossed that all those folk will find you.
Thanks for sharing.
jamie


----------



## CampD

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Google is a wonderful thing. I always google just for reference and to doudle check.
But, I agree they "should have" included your website, mailling address.
maybe in some odd publication rules they are not allowed to publish it, who knows.


----------



## Jack_T

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


I know that this must feel like a crushing blow to your marketing plan; but you may be able to spin this to gain more exposure.

You should make a BIG deal about this with the publisher and the owner. I agree with you that a blurb in the nest issue is almost worthless. First it is after Christmas. Second it will not reach anyone who purchased the magazine off the rack (I suspect that these would be most likely the beginners that you were trying to reach).

Try and get a FREE link/listing under Sponsors on the Magazine website's homepage. At list until the next issue is released on the newstands.
Try and be guest on Mark Lipinski's show"Creative Mojo with Mark Lipinski"

I am sure that if you approach this in a professional manner and explain to them the damage that has been done to your marketing plans and also show them a way to help you that also helps them (again like being a guest on Creative Mojo - producers always need material) you will get a much better response.

I wish you the best of luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jack_T

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all.  These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


One other thing, I was just at your website and I could not find this series anywhere. You may want to make it easier to find with it being in the magazine right now. Maybe you could put it on the front page?


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila,

Well, I just entered your name on a google search and it came up first on the search. Even added the word designs. All people need to do is enter your name and they can find you. I didn't really look at your web page but I would venture that people could find your figurines easy if you added a promotion box for them at the top of your web page…."the ship is not lost captain, just sinking faster than we thought!!!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Thank you again all. I am going to take a day or two and think things through so I can make the best decision. I am afraid right now that I will just 'react' and I don't want to do or say anything that I will regret. I think I need to take a breath and think and then I will say and do what is appropriate in a businesslike way. Hopefully, they will understand how important this omission was to me and we can come to a resolution.

I looked at the magazine again Barb after reading your response, and you are right, in addition to the six page spread that I showed, the instructions took over 4 pages. The entire magazine is 98 pages without the covers, so yes, I was a major contributor to this issue.

@Jack - I was unable to sell or promote the set on my own site until after it was released by the magazine. They have what is called 'first rights' so I was unable to have it on my own site. Typically, I wait for a couple of weeks after the magazines are on the stands until I put the items featured on my site. However, with this being the case, I will be working to put it up there right away so people can find it.

I will try to come up with a good plan of action that will help soften the blow, but I want to take my time and be sure I do things right.

Thank you all for giving me so much to think about.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


first congrat´s with the print in the magazine its looking good from what your picture show

second what a bummer from there side, I think its good its you that is going to handle it
and not me , I wuold have exploded in the faces of them as a big boom from a 105mm houbitzer 
3 seconds after I had found out of it
speciel after a year with the troubles you have had with the new owner , it seems to me they
only try to think of them selfs and not on the contributers and buyers at all.
go get them Sheila they deserve every thing you can throw in the head of them
in worst case it has cost you alot of money and I do meen alot of them speciel on the short track (this year)
but allso on the long one
business is business and they blew it , they pay for it

take care
Dennis


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Build it & they will come Shiela if people see it & love it they will find you I guess they just need to know you are in business to retail them. Fingers crossed for you
Take care 
Trevor


----------



## sgood

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila, sorry to hear about the omission. That is a problem. There are still many folks that are not doing the google thing yet. I know this is not much help but you know you are always welcome to the eyeballs of my readers. All you have to do is ask. I know these are not the exact people you were looking for but it's still many thousand potential customers. Hang in there. You know you are loved by thousands of scrollers for the wonderful designs you make.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila, It is not the end of the world in this day and age. Most people have the internet. If they don't, their kids or grandkids do and will do a search for anyone who is interested. Google Sheila Landry and see what pops up) The contact info may have ended on the cutting room floor by the hand of some insolent little drudge with a IQ lower this their age )


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila,
It is now published and the fact that thre is no contact direction doesn't mean that you are not famous. You will be searched by all means those who really wants to get in touch with you and it is easy with the internet around. I for one very happy that you are featured to that magazine.
Cheers,


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Sheila,
How about post cards? What's their distribution? Maybe they'll send out a card? I can see how this happened with the change in management. Slipped through the cracks it did. Sucks for business….

Ron


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Hi Sheila.

One the "the glass is half *full" *side, by their publishing it all at once, you can put the *entire set *on your web site that much sooner.

You were probably going to put them up individually as they were published, with a complete set once the last edition hit the stands. Now you can do both at once. I don't know how you sell your plans, not havi9ng visited your site yet, but if it were me, there would be several groupings as well as an entire set, allowing customers flexability in ordering, both for economic reasons and time constraints. Not all crafters can take the time needed to complete a full set in even a full year, but may wish to start an ongoing gift for special recipients. There could also be those who wish to do the ongoing gift idea to a number of recipients, again limiting the number of pieces they can complete annually.

You've got a fantastic product here, and now that the magazine has done its thing, even with the omission of your contact data, that product is all yours, to do with as you wish. I'm sure it will be one of your best sellers, as a pattern or as a precut set for the painting crowd.

One question: does your info appear in previous editions of their mag? If so, subscribers may find it that way.

Big hug from the prairies.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do You Want the Good News First, or the Bad News?*
> 
> I never thought that this type of job would be easy. When I started this blog I explained that I would offer insight to all sides of designing and my business - good and bad. I have been very fortunate that for the most part these past months I have had good days and felt somewhat successful. However, we all know that in the real world there aren't only good days and that no matter how wonderful things seem when looking in from another side, that more often than not successful people and businesses have had their share of failures and disappointments. Right now I am in the midst of one of those disappointments.
> 
> For those of you who follow my blog, you have seen the tremendous amount of time and effort that I have put into my Skating Pond scene. Not only was this project very time consuming, but it was also one that was very close to my heart. The idea for it was conceived almost a year ago, with the original set being accepted by the magazine "Christmas 365" in early February. (Christmas 365 is a magazine owned by the same company that owns Creative Woodworks and Crafts, my regular publication) I had sent the pieces off to them and waited to hear when the publication date would be, as I wished to offer both the pieces to make this project for the non-scroll sawyers and also the painting and finishing instructions.
> 
> After many months of not hearing from them regarding the set, I found that there was a change of guard at the magazine and there was a new editor and other new people. In the mean time, my set was kind of put on the side line. At this point, I was going to retract the submission and market it myself in time for this season. I was told that the new editor loved the set and didn't want to lose it and they convinced me to leave it with them for a slightly higher pay. Originally they were going to run it in several subsequent issues as a series because of the size of it and now they were thinking one issue, which would mean the pay would be substantially lower.
> 
> I did agree however because it would mean that the entire set would be released sooner and I would be able to market the complete set perhaps by this year and I was assured that the issue would be out mid-November which would still give people time to purchase the blank figures from me and make it for this season.
> 
> I had spent the last several weeks finishing up the instructions and finding means to get the figures cut and make kids that would be available. I knew that if the demand were great, I wouldn't have time to hand cut the pieces. I recently finished the pattern packet, but I wanted to give the magazine some more time on the stand before I put it on my site, even thought the rights reverted to me after it was released.
> 
> Last night, I picked up my mail and in it was the comp issue of the magazine that they sent to me. I would finally be able to see my hard work in print after all these months. I was very excited to see it.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> They had my figures placed over a six page spread. I was pleased with the presentation they were given and the page referred to the full instructions in the back of the magazine.
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> 
> From SLDP103 Skating Pond Figures
> 
> I don't think I had been as excited about seeing something of mine published in a long, long time. I was happy with how things looked and I was also happy that I could now market things myself, as time is getting close to Christmas.
> 
> However, upon reading through the instructions, I came to the realization that nowhere in the magazine was my contact information posted. In the instructions, near the title of the project, it was stated "by Sheila Bergner Landry". Then in the next line in the materials list it states "Sheila Landry Designs Precut Skating Pond Figures" and that was it. No phone number. No web site address. No email. Nothing.
> 
> They proceed to go through all the instructions which took another several pages but in reading through them there is no reference whatsoever as to how to get in touch with me. I looked through the entire issue, hoping that somewhere in it was a Source List or Designer Information page as many other magazines offer and there was nothing. My heart just sank.
> 
> I don't see how people are going to be able to order this set from me, even if they wanted to. Much of the reason that I wanted to have this in this magazine was to expose myself to a perhaps new audience. Let's face it - most of you who now read my blog on a regular basis didn't know who Sheila Landry or what Sheila Landry Designs was from Betty Boop before I came here. How in the heck are they going to even contact me?
> 
> Right now I feel very emotional about the entire thing. I realize that even if there were a correction made, it wouldn't be out for three months, as the magazine is a quarterly publication. I feel as if communication has been poor at best with them up to this point and I don't see it improving. I am not happy because when I was sent the final written text to sign off on with this article, there was a short paragraph at the end which gave my full contact information proceeded by "If you have any questions or comments regarding this project, please contact . . . . " In looking at the article, all the instructions were printed exactly the same up until that point.
> 
> I am very deflated at this point. I have been loyal to this company for many years and although many people have told me to also submit to the other magazines, I have felt a sense of loyalty to this one as it was the one that started me out. However, many other designers do submit and are published in both the scroll sawing magazines without negative consequences. Until this point I felt as if it would be disloyal going to the competition. But I wonder, how loyal are they to me? Business is business after all. These are difficult times for everyone and I feel that it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am going to paint today. Not my own design, but that of my favorite tole painting designer. I am making a couple of Christmas gifts and want to get started on them. I think it will be good for me to get away from things and cool down a bit and change gears.
> 
> I think it is time to reevaluate my entire business plan. I need to take a good look at where things may be heading and do some homework on where I will fit into the future of woodworking and designing, and perhaps painting and crafts. I know I have ability and I need to find the best way to use those abilities to make a living. I am not talking about getting rich here, I am just talking about survival, as so many other business people do on this site.
> 
> I am not going to do anything rash, as I know that won't be the answer, but this is going to really motivate me to prepare fully for March and I will go to the large show on a mission to see what my options may be.
> 
> "I'll just think about that tomorrow" (-Scarlett O'Hara)


Thanks Paul and everyone else;
I just finished my blog today and yes, the sun came out again on the pink cloud. 

I am over my pouting and I am looking at the glass as half-full.

You are absolutely right about now being able to offer it in its entirety. i was planning on doing it in segments, as you said, but now the whole set is mine to do as I please with. I am working on getting it up on the site later on today. Usually I can't do that until it is safely on the stands and the rights are back to me. There has been no specific number of days mentioned in the contract, but it is usually a soon after it is out there.

I agree with you that this is a long-term project and something that others won't be able to finish quickly. My only concern with offering the set in stages however is the additional cost of shipping several sub-sets. I think it would bring the cost up significantly and may be a deterrent. But that said, I am still considering all options.

I did have that nativity set published two issues prior to this, so my information is available for those customers. I just hope they make the connection. But there is always google as others have said and people can also contact the magazine and get it if they were really interested. That would be good for me if they do because it will show the magazine that people enjoy what I do.

Again, thanks to everyone for your support. I do see there are lots of options here and there is opportunity also if I choose to take it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time - My Unexpected Friend*

Time is not always my friend, but it can be if I allow it.

I think that there are instances when we can use time to our advantage. Sometimes by just doing nothing. Although I wasn't on a rampage or anything near as drastic yesterday, I suppose I was quite disappointed. I think that is the best way to describe my feelings. I felt quite blind sided by what happened and it came at a time when I was questioning my own creativity and just after I had spent a week focusing on getting everything ready for when the big debut of the project and it was quite a let down. It seemed that my little pink cloud was overshadowed by some very menacing black clouds.

In reading your responses and advice, it did make me feel better. Perhaps I needed some outside confirmation that this wasn't the end of the world. More importantly, it made me realize that there are other options for me to consider and although I spent the day painting and doing other things that I enjoyed, I gently weighed my choices and thought about my next plan of action.

Going in with guns blazing was not among the options. If I have learned anything in these 49 years on this planet, it is that when I do things with a cool head, I always seem to come out better. Even when I know in my heart I have been wronged. There are ways to approach problems without causing the opposite party to immediately become defensive and by offering the benefit of the doubt, I have found that they are far more open to discussion and the issue at hand has a good chance of being resolved - without muddying up the waters with anger and accusations.

I am not saying that I will not make my concern known to them, I am just saying I will do it in a way where (hopefully) they will be receptive to my feelings and offer up some type of compensation. Again, I am not looking for a lot here. An apology would be nice. After all, without trying to sound cliche, it is very difficult, if not impossible, to put the cat back into the bag. By that I mean that the publication is out and in the mail or already on the stands and the next issue will not be at this point until three months down the line. The proverbial ship has sailed for this Christmas season and I realize that I am standing on the dock watching it go. No amount of ranting or even friendly discussion will change that.

There are however some other options that may help. Perhaps they will work with me to put a small ad in the next issue which will advertise the set. The magazine is after all called "Christmas 365" and every issue is about holiday and Christmas. Many times people look to make things all year around for the Christmas season. I know I do. In all honesty, I was thinking that this set would be marketable any time of the year for just that reason. It is not a simple project and will take a bit of time and I can see people doing it in the heat of summer in anticipation for the holidays or even on the long winter days after the festivities end in anticipation for the coming year.

I think it will be an interesting study to see how they react when I approach them about this. If they are genuinely remorseful and it was indeed an innocent error, then so be it. I make mistakes. Everyone does. Perhaps with the new management of the magazine, things just got lost in the cracks.

When I wanted to reclaim this project and not publish it at all in August, after several months without hearing from them, I had made it clear that the reason was because I wanted it to be on the market for this year. I had clearly stated my intentions to them. It was the former editors' idea for me to sell the blank pieces for their readers who don't scroll saw. I had done a small nativity set for them last year with the same premise - that I was to provide the pieces for customers if necessary. The response from that publication was tepid, and I attributed it to the fact that the magazine was new (I think it was only the third issue) and came out in June or July. Maybe there just wasn't that much interest. Or perhaps, as other things got lost in the changing of the management, so too did this.

On the positive side, I did get a nearly ten page spread in a 100 page magazine. That is something to be proud of. This will force me to dig down deep and look to myself and figure out other ways to market my work and reach people who would be interested in it. I have had some very generous offers and ideas from people who respect my work and it has done wonders to lift those black clouds that were surrounding me. Working on my own here, day after day it is important to receive that occasional pat on the back from both customers and colleagues. That is why interaction here online is so important to me. That is also why I try to encourage others who are perhaps just finding their way in both woodworking and painting.

So the plan for today is formulating. I have an early doctors appt. and then when I get back I will get in touch with the editor and gently point out the omission. The ball will then be in his court. Either he will see that it was somewhat damaging to me and try to rectify it in some way or he won't. I will move on from there and in the mean time, I will get things up on the site so that either way it will be there for others to see. It will turn a troubling situation into a positive one for me.

I don't want to dwell on the negative things in life. If I do, it is only my fault if I choose to live in sadness. I don't want to be the victim here. As Elanor Roosevelt said "There are no victims - only volunteers." I am not ready to sign up. There are too many other positive things around me and I would be a fool to fall into a hole such as this.

I spent yesterday painting some wonderful little snowmen ornaments. They are happy and fluffy and when I look at them they make me smile. Kim Christmas is the designer (yes - that is her real name!) and she is also a happy and wonderful and sweet person and I love her designs. It isn't often that I paint others' designs, but I find hers delightful and I just wanted to take the day off and do something that would bring me joy. Here are two of them for you to see:


From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas


From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas

It was the perfect solutions for the 'blahs' I was feeling. Taking the time off to think things over and refocus on some positive things was probably the best thing I could have done for myself. I think that sometimes we underestimate how powerful stepping away and allowing some time to pass can be. After all . . . how can you be sad or angry when you are smiling?

Thank you all again for your support. I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Time - My Unexpected Friend*
> 
> Time is not always my friend, but it can be if I allow it.
> 
> I think that there are instances when we can use time to our advantage. Sometimes by just doing nothing. Although I wasn't on a rampage or anything near as drastic yesterday, I suppose I was quite disappointed. I think that is the best way to describe my feelings. I felt quite blind sided by what happened and it came at a time when I was questioning my own creativity and just after I had spent a week focusing on getting everything ready for when the big debut of the project and it was quite a let down. It seemed that my little pink cloud was overshadowed by some very menacing black clouds.
> 
> In reading your responses and advice, it did make me feel better. Perhaps I needed some outside confirmation that this wasn't the end of the world. More importantly, it made me realize that there are other options for me to consider and although I spent the day painting and doing other things that I enjoyed, I gently weighed my choices and thought about my next plan of action.
> 
> Going in with guns blazing was not among the options. If I have learned anything in these 49 years on this planet, it is that when I do things with a cool head, I always seem to come out better. Even when I know in my heart I have been wronged. There are ways to approach problems without causing the opposite party to immediately become defensive and by offering the benefit of the doubt, I have found that they are far more open to discussion and the issue at hand has a good chance of being resolved - without muddying up the waters with anger and accusations.
> 
> I am not saying that I will not make my concern known to them, I am just saying I will do it in a way where (hopefully) they will be receptive to my feelings and offer up some type of compensation. Again, I am not looking for a lot here. An apology would be nice. After all, without trying to sound cliche, it is very difficult, if not impossible, to put the cat back into the bag. By that I mean that the publication is out and in the mail or already on the stands and the next issue will not be at this point until three months down the line. The proverbial ship has sailed for this Christmas season and I realize that I am standing on the dock watching it go. No amount of ranting or even friendly discussion will change that.
> 
> There are however some other options that may help. Perhaps they will work with me to put a small ad in the next issue which will advertise the set. The magazine is after all called "Christmas 365" and every issue is about holiday and Christmas. Many times people look to make things all year around for the Christmas season. I know I do. In all honesty, I was thinking that this set would be marketable any time of the year for just that reason. It is not a simple project and will take a bit of time and I can see people doing it in the heat of summer in anticipation for the holidays or even on the long winter days after the festivities end in anticipation for the coming year.
> 
> I think it will be an interesting study to see how they react when I approach them about this. If they are genuinely remorseful and it was indeed an innocent error, then so be it. I make mistakes. Everyone does. Perhaps with the new management of the magazine, things just got lost in the cracks.
> 
> When I wanted to reclaim this project and not publish it at all in August, after several months without hearing from them, I had made it clear that the reason was because I wanted it to be on the market for this year. I had clearly stated my intentions to them. It was the former editors' idea for me to sell the blank pieces for their readers who don't scroll saw. I had done a small nativity set for them last year with the same premise - that I was to provide the pieces for customers if necessary. The response from that publication was tepid, and I attributed it to the fact that the magazine was new (I think it was only the third issue) and came out in June or July. Maybe there just wasn't that much interest. Or perhaps, as other things got lost in the changing of the management, so too did this.
> 
> On the positive side, I did get a nearly ten page spread in a 100 page magazine. That is something to be proud of. This will force me to dig down deep and look to myself and figure out other ways to market my work and reach people who would be interested in it. I have had some very generous offers and ideas from people who respect my work and it has done wonders to lift those black clouds that were surrounding me. Working on my own here, day after day it is important to receive that occasional pat on the back from both customers and colleagues. That is why interaction here online is so important to me. That is also why I try to encourage others who are perhaps just finding their way in both woodworking and painting.
> 
> So the plan for today is formulating. I have an early doctors appt. and then when I get back I will get in touch with the editor and gently point out the omission. The ball will then be in his court. Either he will see that it was somewhat damaging to me and try to rectify it in some way or he won't. I will move on from there and in the mean time, I will get things up on the site so that either way it will be there for others to see. It will turn a troubling situation into a positive one for me.
> 
> I don't want to dwell on the negative things in life. If I do, it is only my fault if I choose to live in sadness. I don't want to be the victim here. As Elanor Roosevelt said "There are no victims - only volunteers." I am not ready to sign up. There are too many other positive things around me and I would be a fool to fall into a hole such as this.
> 
> I spent yesterday painting some wonderful little snowmen ornaments. They are happy and fluffy and when I look at them they make me smile. Kim Christmas is the designer (yes - that is her real name!) and she is also a happy and wonderful and sweet person and I love her designs. It isn't often that I paint others' designs, but I find hers delightful and I just wanted to take the day off and do something that would bring me joy. Here are two of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> It was the perfect solutions for the 'blahs' I was feeling. Taking the time off to think things over and refocus on some positive things was probably the best thing I could have done for myself. I think that sometimes we underestimate how powerful stepping away and allowing some time to pass can be. After all . . . how can you be sad or angry when you are smiling?
> 
> Thank you all again for your support. I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


you are so right .. all we can control in this life is our own actions and everything we say and do "is a business card to the world", showing our character. In the end that is what is the most important.

What they do, well, that presents their character and you will either like to continue a relationship with them or you won't ….. learn from the experience and move on to bigger and better things.

Inhale… exhale…. inhale, exhale. 
Best of luck!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Time - My Unexpected Friend*
> 
> Time is not always my friend, but it can be if I allow it.
> 
> I think that there are instances when we can use time to our advantage. Sometimes by just doing nothing. Although I wasn't on a rampage or anything near as drastic yesterday, I suppose I was quite disappointed. I think that is the best way to describe my feelings. I felt quite blind sided by what happened and it came at a time when I was questioning my own creativity and just after I had spent a week focusing on getting everything ready for when the big debut of the project and it was quite a let down. It seemed that my little pink cloud was overshadowed by some very menacing black clouds.
> 
> In reading your responses and advice, it did make me feel better. Perhaps I needed some outside confirmation that this wasn't the end of the world. More importantly, it made me realize that there are other options for me to consider and although I spent the day painting and doing other things that I enjoyed, I gently weighed my choices and thought about my next plan of action.
> 
> Going in with guns blazing was not among the options. If I have learned anything in these 49 years on this planet, it is that when I do things with a cool head, I always seem to come out better. Even when I know in my heart I have been wronged. There are ways to approach problems without causing the opposite party to immediately become defensive and by offering the benefit of the doubt, I have found that they are far more open to discussion and the issue at hand has a good chance of being resolved - without muddying up the waters with anger and accusations.
> 
> I am not saying that I will not make my concern known to them, I am just saying I will do it in a way where (hopefully) they will be receptive to my feelings and offer up some type of compensation. Again, I am not looking for a lot here. An apology would be nice. After all, without trying to sound cliche, it is very difficult, if not impossible, to put the cat back into the bag. By that I mean that the publication is out and in the mail or already on the stands and the next issue will not be at this point until three months down the line. The proverbial ship has sailed for this Christmas season and I realize that I am standing on the dock watching it go. No amount of ranting or even friendly discussion will change that.
> 
> There are however some other options that may help. Perhaps they will work with me to put a small ad in the next issue which will advertise the set. The magazine is after all called "Christmas 365" and every issue is about holiday and Christmas. Many times people look to make things all year around for the Christmas season. I know I do. In all honesty, I was thinking that this set would be marketable any time of the year for just that reason. It is not a simple project and will take a bit of time and I can see people doing it in the heat of summer in anticipation for the holidays or even on the long winter days after the festivities end in anticipation for the coming year.
> 
> I think it will be an interesting study to see how they react when I approach them about this. If they are genuinely remorseful and it was indeed an innocent error, then so be it. I make mistakes. Everyone does. Perhaps with the new management of the magazine, things just got lost in the cracks.
> 
> When I wanted to reclaim this project and not publish it at all in August, after several months without hearing from them, I had made it clear that the reason was because I wanted it to be on the market for this year. I had clearly stated my intentions to them. It was the former editors' idea for me to sell the blank pieces for their readers who don't scroll saw. I had done a small nativity set for them last year with the same premise - that I was to provide the pieces for customers if necessary. The response from that publication was tepid, and I attributed it to the fact that the magazine was new (I think it was only the third issue) and came out in June or July. Maybe there just wasn't that much interest. Or perhaps, as other things got lost in the changing of the management, so too did this.
> 
> On the positive side, I did get a nearly ten page spread in a 100 page magazine. That is something to be proud of. This will force me to dig down deep and look to myself and figure out other ways to market my work and reach people who would be interested in it. I have had some very generous offers and ideas from people who respect my work and it has done wonders to lift those black clouds that were surrounding me. Working on my own here, day after day it is important to receive that occasional pat on the back from both customers and colleagues. That is why interaction here online is so important to me. That is also why I try to encourage others who are perhaps just finding their way in both woodworking and painting.
> 
> So the plan for today is formulating. I have an early doctors appt. and then when I get back I will get in touch with the editor and gently point out the omission. The ball will then be in his court. Either he will see that it was somewhat damaging to me and try to rectify it in some way or he won't. I will move on from there and in the mean time, I will get things up on the site so that either way it will be there for others to see. It will turn a troubling situation into a positive one for me.
> 
> I don't want to dwell on the negative things in life. If I do, it is only my fault if I choose to live in sadness. I don't want to be the victim here. As Elanor Roosevelt said "There are no victims - only volunteers." I am not ready to sign up. There are too many other positive things around me and I would be a fool to fall into a hole such as this.
> 
> I spent yesterday painting some wonderful little snowmen ornaments. They are happy and fluffy and when I look at them they make me smile. Kim Christmas is the designer (yes - that is her real name!) and she is also a happy and wonderful and sweet person and I love her designs. It isn't often that I paint others' designs, but I find hers delightful and I just wanted to take the day off and do something that would bring me joy. Here are two of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> It was the perfect solutions for the 'blahs' I was feeling. Taking the time off to think things over and refocus on some positive things was probably the best thing I could have done for myself. I think that sometimes we underestimate how powerful stepping away and allowing some time to pass can be. After all . . . how can you be sad or angry when you are smiling?
> 
> Thank you all again for your support. I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


Hi Sheila.

Nice looking bells. I would offer one little suggestion, to paint the lights different colors rather than all one. More colorful that way.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time - My Unexpected Friend*
> 
> Time is not always my friend, but it can be if I allow it.
> 
> I think that there are instances when we can use time to our advantage. Sometimes by just doing nothing. Although I wasn't on a rampage or anything near as drastic yesterday, I suppose I was quite disappointed. I think that is the best way to describe my feelings. I felt quite blind sided by what happened and it came at a time when I was questioning my own creativity and just after I had spent a week focusing on getting everything ready for when the big debut of the project and it was quite a let down. It seemed that my little pink cloud was overshadowed by some very menacing black clouds.
> 
> In reading your responses and advice, it did make me feel better. Perhaps I needed some outside confirmation that this wasn't the end of the world. More importantly, it made me realize that there are other options for me to consider and although I spent the day painting and doing other things that I enjoyed, I gently weighed my choices and thought about my next plan of action.
> 
> Going in with guns blazing was not among the options. If I have learned anything in these 49 years on this planet, it is that when I do things with a cool head, I always seem to come out better. Even when I know in my heart I have been wronged. There are ways to approach problems without causing the opposite party to immediately become defensive and by offering the benefit of the doubt, I have found that they are far more open to discussion and the issue at hand has a good chance of being resolved - without muddying up the waters with anger and accusations.
> 
> I am not saying that I will not make my concern known to them, I am just saying I will do it in a way where (hopefully) they will be receptive to my feelings and offer up some type of compensation. Again, I am not looking for a lot here. An apology would be nice. After all, without trying to sound cliche, it is very difficult, if not impossible, to put the cat back into the bag. By that I mean that the publication is out and in the mail or already on the stands and the next issue will not be at this point until three months down the line. The proverbial ship has sailed for this Christmas season and I realize that I am standing on the dock watching it go. No amount of ranting or even friendly discussion will change that.
> 
> There are however some other options that may help. Perhaps they will work with me to put a small ad in the next issue which will advertise the set. The magazine is after all called "Christmas 365" and every issue is about holiday and Christmas. Many times people look to make things all year around for the Christmas season. I know I do. In all honesty, I was thinking that this set would be marketable any time of the year for just that reason. It is not a simple project and will take a bit of time and I can see people doing it in the heat of summer in anticipation for the holidays or even on the long winter days after the festivities end in anticipation for the coming year.
> 
> I think it will be an interesting study to see how they react when I approach them about this. If they are genuinely remorseful and it was indeed an innocent error, then so be it. I make mistakes. Everyone does. Perhaps with the new management of the magazine, things just got lost in the cracks.
> 
> When I wanted to reclaim this project and not publish it at all in August, after several months without hearing from them, I had made it clear that the reason was because I wanted it to be on the market for this year. I had clearly stated my intentions to them. It was the former editors' idea for me to sell the blank pieces for their readers who don't scroll saw. I had done a small nativity set for them last year with the same premise - that I was to provide the pieces for customers if necessary. The response from that publication was tepid, and I attributed it to the fact that the magazine was new (I think it was only the third issue) and came out in June or July. Maybe there just wasn't that much interest. Or perhaps, as other things got lost in the changing of the management, so too did this.
> 
> On the positive side, I did get a nearly ten page spread in a 100 page magazine. That is something to be proud of. This will force me to dig down deep and look to myself and figure out other ways to market my work and reach people who would be interested in it. I have had some very generous offers and ideas from people who respect my work and it has done wonders to lift those black clouds that were surrounding me. Working on my own here, day after day it is important to receive that occasional pat on the back from both customers and colleagues. That is why interaction here online is so important to me. That is also why I try to encourage others who are perhaps just finding their way in both woodworking and painting.
> 
> So the plan for today is formulating. I have an early doctors appt. and then when I get back I will get in touch with the editor and gently point out the omission. The ball will then be in his court. Either he will see that it was somewhat damaging to me and try to rectify it in some way or he won't. I will move on from there and in the mean time, I will get things up on the site so that either way it will be there for others to see. It will turn a troubling situation into a positive one for me.
> 
> I don't want to dwell on the negative things in life. If I do, it is only my fault if I choose to live in sadness. I don't want to be the victim here. As Elanor Roosevelt said "There are no victims - only volunteers." I am not ready to sign up. There are too many other positive things around me and I would be a fool to fall into a hole such as this.
> 
> I spent yesterday painting some wonderful little snowmen ornaments. They are happy and fluffy and when I look at them they make me smile. Kim Christmas is the designer (yes - that is her real name!) and she is also a happy and wonderful and sweet person and I love her designs. It isn't often that I paint others' designs, but I find hers delightful and I just wanted to take the day off and do something that would bring me joy. Here are two of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> It was the perfect solutions for the 'blahs' I was feeling. Taking the time off to think things over and refocus on some positive things was probably the best thing I could have done for myself. I think that sometimes we underestimate how powerful stepping away and allowing some time to pass can be. After all . . . how can you be sad or angry when you are smiling?
> 
> Thank you all again for your support. I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


Thanks, MsDebbie!

@ Tiny - They are little rose buds.  I suppose that I could do lights too though!

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Time - My Unexpected Friend*
> 
> Time is not always my friend, but it can be if I allow it.
> 
> I think that there are instances when we can use time to our advantage. Sometimes by just doing nothing. Although I wasn't on a rampage or anything near as drastic yesterday, I suppose I was quite disappointed. I think that is the best way to describe my feelings. I felt quite blind sided by what happened and it came at a time when I was questioning my own creativity and just after I had spent a week focusing on getting everything ready for when the big debut of the project and it was quite a let down. It seemed that my little pink cloud was overshadowed by some very menacing black clouds.
> 
> In reading your responses and advice, it did make me feel better. Perhaps I needed some outside confirmation that this wasn't the end of the world. More importantly, it made me realize that there are other options for me to consider and although I spent the day painting and doing other things that I enjoyed, I gently weighed my choices and thought about my next plan of action.
> 
> Going in with guns blazing was not among the options. If I have learned anything in these 49 years on this planet, it is that when I do things with a cool head, I always seem to come out better. Even when I know in my heart I have been wronged. There are ways to approach problems without causing the opposite party to immediately become defensive and by offering the benefit of the doubt, I have found that they are far more open to discussion and the issue at hand has a good chance of being resolved - without muddying up the waters with anger and accusations.
> 
> I am not saying that I will not make my concern known to them, I am just saying I will do it in a way where (hopefully) they will be receptive to my feelings and offer up some type of compensation. Again, I am not looking for a lot here. An apology would be nice. After all, without trying to sound cliche, it is very difficult, if not impossible, to put the cat back into the bag. By that I mean that the publication is out and in the mail or already on the stands and the next issue will not be at this point until three months down the line. The proverbial ship has sailed for this Christmas season and I realize that I am standing on the dock watching it go. No amount of ranting or even friendly discussion will change that.
> 
> There are however some other options that may help. Perhaps they will work with me to put a small ad in the next issue which will advertise the set. The magazine is after all called "Christmas 365" and every issue is about holiday and Christmas. Many times people look to make things all year around for the Christmas season. I know I do. In all honesty, I was thinking that this set would be marketable any time of the year for just that reason. It is not a simple project and will take a bit of time and I can see people doing it in the heat of summer in anticipation for the holidays or even on the long winter days after the festivities end in anticipation for the coming year.
> 
> I think it will be an interesting study to see how they react when I approach them about this. If they are genuinely remorseful and it was indeed an innocent error, then so be it. I make mistakes. Everyone does. Perhaps with the new management of the magazine, things just got lost in the cracks.
> 
> When I wanted to reclaim this project and not publish it at all in August, after several months without hearing from them, I had made it clear that the reason was because I wanted it to be on the market for this year. I had clearly stated my intentions to them. It was the former editors' idea for me to sell the blank pieces for their readers who don't scroll saw. I had done a small nativity set for them last year with the same premise - that I was to provide the pieces for customers if necessary. The response from that publication was tepid, and I attributed it to the fact that the magazine was new (I think it was only the third issue) and came out in June or July. Maybe there just wasn't that much interest. Or perhaps, as other things got lost in the changing of the management, so too did this.
> 
> On the positive side, I did get a nearly ten page spread in a 100 page magazine. That is something to be proud of. This will force me to dig down deep and look to myself and figure out other ways to market my work and reach people who would be interested in it. I have had some very generous offers and ideas from people who respect my work and it has done wonders to lift those black clouds that were surrounding me. Working on my own here, day after day it is important to receive that occasional pat on the back from both customers and colleagues. That is why interaction here online is so important to me. That is also why I try to encourage others who are perhaps just finding their way in both woodworking and painting.
> 
> So the plan for today is formulating. I have an early doctors appt. and then when I get back I will get in touch with the editor and gently point out the omission. The ball will then be in his court. Either he will see that it was somewhat damaging to me and try to rectify it in some way or he won't. I will move on from there and in the mean time, I will get things up on the site so that either way it will be there for others to see. It will turn a troubling situation into a positive one for me.
> 
> I don't want to dwell on the negative things in life. If I do, it is only my fault if I choose to live in sadness. I don't want to be the victim here. As Elanor Roosevelt said "There are no victims - only volunteers." I am not ready to sign up. There are too many other positive things around me and I would be a fool to fall into a hole such as this.
> 
> I spent yesterday painting some wonderful little snowmen ornaments. They are happy and fluffy and when I look at them they make me smile. Kim Christmas is the designer (yes - that is her real name!) and she is also a happy and wonderful and sweet person and I love her designs. It isn't often that I paint others' designs, but I find hers delightful and I just wanted to take the day off and do something that would bring me joy. Here are two of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> 
> From Snowmen Bells by Kim Christmas
> 
> It was the perfect solutions for the 'blahs' I was feeling. Taking the time off to think things over and refocus on some positive things was probably the best thing I could have done for myself. I think that sometimes we underestimate how powerful stepping away and allowing some time to pass can be. After all . . . how can you be sad or angry when you are smiling?
> 
> Thank you all again for your support. I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


 
Keep on smiling!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Wonderfully Postive Outcome*

They say things happen for a reason, and I am one of those people who truly believes that. In any situation there are always several ways to look at things. Those who are pessimists tend to only see the negative side of things and focus on the bad things associated with the occurring event. Then there are the optimists who have a way of finding good in even the most troubling situation.

I like being optimistic. Call me a fool, but I would rather go through my life with anticipation and hope rather than anger and despair. I do always try to look for the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It is sometimes difficult to do this, especially when one feels that they have been wronged. The tendency is to lash out and blame people and blast them for the wrongdoing - many times before all the facts have been gathered. When we are angry it is natural for us to react this way. But many times it is misdirected and our actions only make the problems worse.

As many of you know, I recently had a big disappointment regarding the publication of a project that I had worked very hard on and was very close to my heart. On Saturday night, upon seeing the magazine and finished article for the first time, I realized that there was no way for the readers to contact me listed anywhere. This was a bitter disappointment because the entire purpose of this article was to expand my customer base and reach an entirely new audience with what I thought was one of my best projects to date.

I was angry, frustrated and downright MAD. Someone who commented on the post said he would have exploded. Believe me, I felt exactly the same. I wanted to throw something and stamp my feet and have an all out tantrum. I also wanted to cry. Oh, and yell at someone too. These are all (I feel) natural responses from someone who had been wronged. I don't think many would have really blamed me if I had behaved like that.

But fortunately, I discovered this error on a Saturday. I knew that nothing could be done or said about it until Monday morning at best and that, my friends, was a true blessing. I am not saying that if I had the opportunity that I would have blasted anyone, but as time goes on and I get more experience in life, I found that for myself at least that I do far better with confrontation when I am not angry and have cooled down a bit.

Although I was still upset, I spent Sunday doing other things that I loved to do and would help bring me to a better place emotionally. After venting in Sunday morning's blog to you all, it got much of the anger out of my system. Venting is a great exercise if done properly and does help relieve the pressure that is building in a situation such as this. I then spent the day painting and cooking and doing things that gave me pleasure made me feel better.

While I was painting, my mind was on the situation. I thought through what had happened and came to the realization that perhaps it was NOT a conspiracy against me and that an honest mistake had been made. We all make mistakes. We are busy people and they are bound to happen. Magazine people are always busy. I have worked with them a long time and I know that. Add to that the new editor and policies and personnel and all the other factors and logic tells me that perhaps it was an innocent and unfortunate mistake. By the end of the day, I came to the conclusion that before I sentenced them all in my mind, I should at least give them a chance to explain what happened. It is how I would want to be treated if the shoe was on the other foot.

I looked at my options. I could have called my editor from my woodworking magazine, as they were in the same building and he kind of knew the staff at Christmas 365 as their offices were just across the room from each other. He was a go-between when I was going to pull the project a couple of months ago and did some negotiation for me regarding the project. However, I somehow didn't feel like I wanted to involve him. This was my project and I am an adult and for some strange reason I wanted to handle it myself. (Perhaps I am evolving as a businesswoman?)

I could email the former editor who was still on the staff and was my contact for the project. But I thought it through and there were several issues that had occurred with her recently that told me that it wasn't the way to go. There were problems with my contract, my address and the initial lack of communication over the past eight months that told me that if I were to go through her again, things would not be addressed in the way I wanted them to be. Perhaps it wasn't fair on my part, but previous experiences told me that the poor communication may have been part of the problem in the first place and frankly I had little confidence that dealing with her would result in anything being done.

The only and best way that I could see was to go straight to the new editor himself. I had a friend when I lived in Chicago that taught me that if you want anything done, you go to the highest official you can. Be it the president of the company or the owner. I found that strategy to be more successful than not and it saves load of time and frustration that is wasted on someone who can't get anything done for you trying to find someone you can. So to the top it was.

I called him when I returned from my appointment and he wasn't yet in the office. I left a message for him to call me, explaining who I was and leaving my phone number. Nothing was said as to what my call was regarding. I didn't want to scare him off with too much information. I figured it would be a while or perhaps days before he returned my call. After all, he was the editor of not only this magazine, but two others and also had other aspects of his business that were quite involved. However, within probably ten minutes, the phone rang and it was him. I sucked in my breath and answered.

I began the conversation by telling him how much I like the way he displayed my figures and thanked him for the nice spread in the magazine. I told him I was very happy with they way things looked. I then very gently told him that I was wondering why there was no contact information so that people could buy the set of figures from me. When I said that he said "What do you mean?"

I further explained that besides saying it was designed by me, there was no contact information. His reaction was that of both surprise and disbelief. He said "No - that can't be!" and proceeded to tell me how that was the whole purpose of the scene was to help promote this set. He spent the next ten minutes or so leafing through the magazine to see for himself that it wasn't there and he was apologizing and telling me how "horrific" this was. (He used the word "horrific" several times, and I was glad he felt the same way I did!) He asked his assistant to bring in his copy sheets of the magazine so he could see if that was where the error was made and he told me that they would do all they could to make it better. I told him that all the information was on the sign off sheets that I received of the instructions and that somehow between when I signed off on them and when they got the print they disappeared. He said he would find out who did it and what happened and promised that something would be run in the next issue and that they would do their best to make it up to me. The more calm I was, the more upset he seemed to be.

I couldn't have asked for a better response.

Although there is nothing that could be done to immediately fix things (the next issue is not out for three months - well past this Christmas) he also offered to put a correction on their website immediately, which I realize is the best they can do. I do feel however, that they will do what they can to rectify this for me and make it better. That was all I wanted.

There is a moral to this story. It truly does pay to do things in a calm and non-confrontational manner. Even if things aren't just what you think you are. Many times our reactions are clouded by emotion and as a result we can make things much worse and make ourselves appear foolish. I find that when presented with situations such as this, even if I know I am wronged I try to vent and cool down a bit before responding. There isn't one incident that I can think of where this strategy has failed me.

I feel that I have shown myself to be reasonable and understanding. That didn't mean that I let it go and was a door mat for people's errors. I just meant that I am able to stand my ground in a professional manner. Hopefully that will be remembered and has earned me some respect. In the time that we were talking on the phone, he went on about how he loved this set and how the photography department also love it and had so much fun with it and he thought it was incredible. I can't help but think that the next time I submit a design to him, he will remember not only my design, but also how I handled this problem.

I left the conversation with him looking into things. He is going to get back to me after he finds out what happened. I hung up the phone with a renewed sense of confidence and I was proud of myself for handling this problem in what I feel was the correct way. I have every confidence in him that there will be a positive resolution to this and I also have a renewed trust that he wants things good (as I do) and is a trustworthy business contact.

That, as they say - is "priceless".

I spent the rest of the day updating my site and putting the set front and center there for those who come to look for it. It was a good, positive feeling to see it finally presented there for others to see.

Thank you again to all of you who are my friends here for your invaluable advice and friendships and allowing me to vent here and sort through all these things. I am very happy I have found you.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Postive Outcome*
> 
> They say things happen for a reason, and I am one of those people who truly believes that. In any situation there are always several ways to look at things. Those who are pessimists tend to only see the negative side of things and focus on the bad things associated with the occurring event. Then there are the optimists who have a way of finding good in even the most troubling situation.
> 
> I like being optimistic. Call me a fool, but I would rather go through my life with anticipation and hope rather than anger and despair. I do always try to look for the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It is sometimes difficult to do this, especially when one feels that they have been wronged. The tendency is to lash out and blame people and blast them for the wrongdoing - many times before all the facts have been gathered. When we are angry it is natural for us to react this way. But many times it is misdirected and our actions only make the problems worse.
> 
> As many of you know, I recently had a big disappointment regarding the publication of a project that I had worked very hard on and was very close to my heart. On Saturday night, upon seeing the magazine and finished article for the first time, I realized that there was no way for the readers to contact me listed anywhere. This was a bitter disappointment because the entire purpose of this article was to expand my customer base and reach an entirely new audience with what I thought was one of my best projects to date.
> 
> I was angry, frustrated and downright MAD. Someone who commented on the post said he would have exploded. Believe me, I felt exactly the same. I wanted to throw something and stamp my feet and have an all out tantrum. I also wanted to cry. Oh, and yell at someone too. These are all (I feel) natural responses from someone who had been wronged. I don't think many would have really blamed me if I had behaved like that.
> 
> But fortunately, I discovered this error on a Saturday. I knew that nothing could be done or said about it until Monday morning at best and that, my friends, was a true blessing. I am not saying that if I had the opportunity that I would have blasted anyone, but as time goes on and I get more experience in life, I found that for myself at least that I do far better with confrontation when I am not angry and have cooled down a bit.
> 
> Although I was still upset, I spent Sunday doing other things that I loved to do and would help bring me to a better place emotionally. After venting in Sunday morning's blog to you all, it got much of the anger out of my system. Venting is a great exercise if done properly and does help relieve the pressure that is building in a situation such as this. I then spent the day painting and cooking and doing things that gave me pleasure made me feel better.
> 
> While I was painting, my mind was on the situation. I thought through what had happened and came to the realization that perhaps it was NOT a conspiracy against me and that an honest mistake had been made. We all make mistakes. We are busy people and they are bound to happen. Magazine people are always busy. I have worked with them a long time and I know that. Add to that the new editor and policies and personnel and all the other factors and logic tells me that perhaps it was an innocent and unfortunate mistake. By the end of the day, I came to the conclusion that before I sentenced them all in my mind, I should at least give them a chance to explain what happened. It is how I would want to be treated if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> I looked at my options. I could have called my editor from my woodworking magazine, as they were in the same building and he kind of knew the staff at Christmas 365 as their offices were just across the room from each other. He was a go-between when I was going to pull the project a couple of months ago and did some negotiation for me regarding the project. However, I somehow didn't feel like I wanted to involve him. This was my project and I am an adult and for some strange reason I wanted to handle it myself. (Perhaps I am evolving as a businesswoman?)
> 
> I could email the former editor who was still on the staff and was my contact for the project. But I thought it through and there were several issues that had occurred with her recently that told me that it wasn't the way to go. There were problems with my contract, my address and the initial lack of communication over the past eight months that told me that if I were to go through her again, things would not be addressed in the way I wanted them to be. Perhaps it wasn't fair on my part, but previous experiences told me that the poor communication may have been part of the problem in the first place and frankly I had little confidence that dealing with her would result in anything being done.
> 
> The only and best way that I could see was to go straight to the new editor himself. I had a friend when I lived in Chicago that taught me that if you want anything done, you go to the highest official you can. Be it the president of the company or the owner. I found that strategy to be more successful than not and it saves load of time and frustration that is wasted on someone who can't get anything done for you trying to find someone you can. So to the top it was.
> 
> I called him when I returned from my appointment and he wasn't yet in the office. I left a message for him to call me, explaining who I was and leaving my phone number. Nothing was said as to what my call was regarding. I didn't want to scare him off with too much information. I figured it would be a while or perhaps days before he returned my call. After all, he was the editor of not only this magazine, but two others and also had other aspects of his business that were quite involved. However, within probably ten minutes, the phone rang and it was him. I sucked in my breath and answered.
> 
> I began the conversation by telling him how much I like the way he displayed my figures and thanked him for the nice spread in the magazine. I told him I was very happy with they way things looked. I then very gently told him that I was wondering why there was no contact information so that people could buy the set of figures from me. When I said that he said "What do you mean?"
> 
> I further explained that besides saying it was designed by me, there was no contact information. His reaction was that of both surprise and disbelief. He said "No - that can't be!" and proceeded to tell me how that was the whole purpose of the scene was to help promote this set. He spent the next ten minutes or so leafing through the magazine to see for himself that it wasn't there and he was apologizing and telling me how "horrific" this was. (He used the word "horrific" several times, and I was glad he felt the same way I did!) He asked his assistant to bring in his copy sheets of the magazine so he could see if that was where the error was made and he told me that they would do all they could to make it better. I told him that all the information was on the sign off sheets that I received of the instructions and that somehow between when I signed off on them and when they got the print they disappeared. He said he would find out who did it and what happened and promised that something would be run in the next issue and that they would do their best to make it up to me. The more calm I was, the more upset he seemed to be.
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better response.
> 
> Although there is nothing that could be done to immediately fix things (the next issue is not out for three months - well past this Christmas) he also offered to put a correction on their website immediately, which I realize is the best they can do. I do feel however, that they will do what they can to rectify this for me and make it better. That was all I wanted.
> 
> There is a moral to this story. It truly does pay to do things in a calm and non-confrontational manner. Even if things aren't just what you think you are. Many times our reactions are clouded by emotion and as a result we can make things much worse and make ourselves appear foolish. I find that when presented with situations such as this, even if I know I am wronged I try to vent and cool down a bit before responding. There isn't one incident that I can think of where this strategy has failed me.
> 
> I feel that I have shown myself to be reasonable and understanding. That didn't mean that I let it go and was a door mat for people's errors. I just meant that I am able to stand my ground in a professional manner. Hopefully that will be remembered and has earned me some respect. In the time that we were talking on the phone, he went on about how he loved this set and how the photography department also love it and had so much fun with it and he thought it was incredible. I can't help but think that the next time I submit a design to him, he will remember not only my design, but also how I handled this problem.
> 
> I left the conversation with him looking into things. He is going to get back to me after he finds out what happened. I hung up the phone with a renewed sense of confidence and I was proud of myself for handling this problem in what I feel was the correct way. I have every confidence in him that there will be a positive resolution to this and I also have a renewed trust that he wants things good (as I do) and is a trustworthy business contact.
> 
> That, as they say - is "priceless".
> 
> I spent the rest of the day updating my site and putting the set front and center there for those who come to look for it. It was a good, positive feeling to see it finally presented there for others to see.
> 
> Thank you again to all of you who are my friends here for your invaluable advice and friendships and allowing me to vent here and sort through all these things. I am very happy I have found you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


well i couldn't not be more pleased with this outcome…you did handle this very professional and also help me to be better at my communication…im so happy for you and over all i think this will be a good feather in your cap..we all have lessons in life and when they turn out like this one,,then we learn and for the good….congrats on this working out, im sure they will do what they can and hopefully this mistake will be a teaching moment for the president to his people who messed up, and help them be a better business, have a great day sheila…oh i got my blade order from the golden teddy bear…im happy with the new blades…cant wait to use them and see a good result…thanks for your help with that also…grizz


----------



## wizzardofwood

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Postive Outcome*
> 
> They say things happen for a reason, and I am one of those people who truly believes that. In any situation there are always several ways to look at things. Those who are pessimists tend to only see the negative side of things and focus on the bad things associated with the occurring event. Then there are the optimists who have a way of finding good in even the most troubling situation.
> 
> I like being optimistic. Call me a fool, but I would rather go through my life with anticipation and hope rather than anger and despair. I do always try to look for the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It is sometimes difficult to do this, especially when one feels that they have been wronged. The tendency is to lash out and blame people and blast them for the wrongdoing - many times before all the facts have been gathered. When we are angry it is natural for us to react this way. But many times it is misdirected and our actions only make the problems worse.
> 
> As many of you know, I recently had a big disappointment regarding the publication of a project that I had worked very hard on and was very close to my heart. On Saturday night, upon seeing the magazine and finished article for the first time, I realized that there was no way for the readers to contact me listed anywhere. This was a bitter disappointment because the entire purpose of this article was to expand my customer base and reach an entirely new audience with what I thought was one of my best projects to date.
> 
> I was angry, frustrated and downright MAD. Someone who commented on the post said he would have exploded. Believe me, I felt exactly the same. I wanted to throw something and stamp my feet and have an all out tantrum. I also wanted to cry. Oh, and yell at someone too. These are all (I feel) natural responses from someone who had been wronged. I don't think many would have really blamed me if I had behaved like that.
> 
> But fortunately, I discovered this error on a Saturday. I knew that nothing could be done or said about it until Monday morning at best and that, my friends, was a true blessing. I am not saying that if I had the opportunity that I would have blasted anyone, but as time goes on and I get more experience in life, I found that for myself at least that I do far better with confrontation when I am not angry and have cooled down a bit.
> 
> Although I was still upset, I spent Sunday doing other things that I loved to do and would help bring me to a better place emotionally. After venting in Sunday morning's blog to you all, it got much of the anger out of my system. Venting is a great exercise if done properly and does help relieve the pressure that is building in a situation such as this. I then spent the day painting and cooking and doing things that gave me pleasure made me feel better.
> 
> While I was painting, my mind was on the situation. I thought through what had happened and came to the realization that perhaps it was NOT a conspiracy against me and that an honest mistake had been made. We all make mistakes. We are busy people and they are bound to happen. Magazine people are always busy. I have worked with them a long time and I know that. Add to that the new editor and policies and personnel and all the other factors and logic tells me that perhaps it was an innocent and unfortunate mistake. By the end of the day, I came to the conclusion that before I sentenced them all in my mind, I should at least give them a chance to explain what happened. It is how I would want to be treated if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> I looked at my options. I could have called my editor from my woodworking magazine, as they were in the same building and he kind of knew the staff at Christmas 365 as their offices were just across the room from each other. He was a go-between when I was going to pull the project a couple of months ago and did some negotiation for me regarding the project. However, I somehow didn't feel like I wanted to involve him. This was my project and I am an adult and for some strange reason I wanted to handle it myself. (Perhaps I am evolving as a businesswoman?)
> 
> I could email the former editor who was still on the staff and was my contact for the project. But I thought it through and there were several issues that had occurred with her recently that told me that it wasn't the way to go. There were problems with my contract, my address and the initial lack of communication over the past eight months that told me that if I were to go through her again, things would not be addressed in the way I wanted them to be. Perhaps it wasn't fair on my part, but previous experiences told me that the poor communication may have been part of the problem in the first place and frankly I had little confidence that dealing with her would result in anything being done.
> 
> The only and best way that I could see was to go straight to the new editor himself. I had a friend when I lived in Chicago that taught me that if you want anything done, you go to the highest official you can. Be it the president of the company or the owner. I found that strategy to be more successful than not and it saves load of time and frustration that is wasted on someone who can't get anything done for you trying to find someone you can. So to the top it was.
> 
> I called him when I returned from my appointment and he wasn't yet in the office. I left a message for him to call me, explaining who I was and leaving my phone number. Nothing was said as to what my call was regarding. I didn't want to scare him off with too much information. I figured it would be a while or perhaps days before he returned my call. After all, he was the editor of not only this magazine, but two others and also had other aspects of his business that were quite involved. However, within probably ten minutes, the phone rang and it was him. I sucked in my breath and answered.
> 
> I began the conversation by telling him how much I like the way he displayed my figures and thanked him for the nice spread in the magazine. I told him I was very happy with they way things looked. I then very gently told him that I was wondering why there was no contact information so that people could buy the set of figures from me. When I said that he said "What do you mean?"
> 
> I further explained that besides saying it was designed by me, there was no contact information. His reaction was that of both surprise and disbelief. He said "No - that can't be!" and proceeded to tell me how that was the whole purpose of the scene was to help promote this set. He spent the next ten minutes or so leafing through the magazine to see for himself that it wasn't there and he was apologizing and telling me how "horrific" this was. (He used the word "horrific" several times, and I was glad he felt the same way I did!) He asked his assistant to bring in his copy sheets of the magazine so he could see if that was where the error was made and he told me that they would do all they could to make it better. I told him that all the information was on the sign off sheets that I received of the instructions and that somehow between when I signed off on them and when they got the print they disappeared. He said he would find out who did it and what happened and promised that something would be run in the next issue and that they would do their best to make it up to me. The more calm I was, the more upset he seemed to be.
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better response.
> 
> Although there is nothing that could be done to immediately fix things (the next issue is not out for three months - well past this Christmas) he also offered to put a correction on their website immediately, which I realize is the best they can do. I do feel however, that they will do what they can to rectify this for me and make it better. That was all I wanted.
> 
> There is a moral to this story. It truly does pay to do things in a calm and non-confrontational manner. Even if things aren't just what you think you are. Many times our reactions are clouded by emotion and as a result we can make things much worse and make ourselves appear foolish. I find that when presented with situations such as this, even if I know I am wronged I try to vent and cool down a bit before responding. There isn't one incident that I can think of where this strategy has failed me.
> 
> I feel that I have shown myself to be reasonable and understanding. That didn't mean that I let it go and was a door mat for people's errors. I just meant that I am able to stand my ground in a professional manner. Hopefully that will be remembered and has earned me some respect. In the time that we were talking on the phone, he went on about how he loved this set and how the photography department also love it and had so much fun with it and he thought it was incredible. I can't help but think that the next time I submit a design to him, he will remember not only my design, but also how I handled this problem.
> 
> I left the conversation with him looking into things. He is going to get back to me after he finds out what happened. I hung up the phone with a renewed sense of confidence and I was proud of myself for handling this problem in what I feel was the correct way. I have every confidence in him that there will be a positive resolution to this and I also have a renewed trust that he wants things good (as I do) and is a trustworthy business contact.
> 
> That, as they say - is "priceless".
> 
> I spent the rest of the day updating my site and putting the set front and center there for those who come to look for it. It was a good, positive feeling to see it finally presented there for others to see.
> 
> Thank you again to all of you who are my friends here for your invaluable advice and friendships and allowing me to vent here and sort through all these things. I am very happy I have found you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


if your interested in doing a publication of a book to engage children or adults 
try www.youngvoicesfoundation.org bobbie carducci great lady and they are big (huge) support to the arts and mentoring children .tell her Jim Calder sent you .they are fantastic at what they do ….....Jim


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Postive Outcome*
> 
> They say things happen for a reason, and I am one of those people who truly believes that. In any situation there are always several ways to look at things. Those who are pessimists tend to only see the negative side of things and focus on the bad things associated with the occurring event. Then there are the optimists who have a way of finding good in even the most troubling situation.
> 
> I like being optimistic. Call me a fool, but I would rather go through my life with anticipation and hope rather than anger and despair. I do always try to look for the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It is sometimes difficult to do this, especially when one feels that they have been wronged. The tendency is to lash out and blame people and blast them for the wrongdoing - many times before all the facts have been gathered. When we are angry it is natural for us to react this way. But many times it is misdirected and our actions only make the problems worse.
> 
> As many of you know, I recently had a big disappointment regarding the publication of a project that I had worked very hard on and was very close to my heart. On Saturday night, upon seeing the magazine and finished article for the first time, I realized that there was no way for the readers to contact me listed anywhere. This was a bitter disappointment because the entire purpose of this article was to expand my customer base and reach an entirely new audience with what I thought was one of my best projects to date.
> 
> I was angry, frustrated and downright MAD. Someone who commented on the post said he would have exploded. Believe me, I felt exactly the same. I wanted to throw something and stamp my feet and have an all out tantrum. I also wanted to cry. Oh, and yell at someone too. These are all (I feel) natural responses from someone who had been wronged. I don't think many would have really blamed me if I had behaved like that.
> 
> But fortunately, I discovered this error on a Saturday. I knew that nothing could be done or said about it until Monday morning at best and that, my friends, was a true blessing. I am not saying that if I had the opportunity that I would have blasted anyone, but as time goes on and I get more experience in life, I found that for myself at least that I do far better with confrontation when I am not angry and have cooled down a bit.
> 
> Although I was still upset, I spent Sunday doing other things that I loved to do and would help bring me to a better place emotionally. After venting in Sunday morning's blog to you all, it got much of the anger out of my system. Venting is a great exercise if done properly and does help relieve the pressure that is building in a situation such as this. I then spent the day painting and cooking and doing things that gave me pleasure made me feel better.
> 
> While I was painting, my mind was on the situation. I thought through what had happened and came to the realization that perhaps it was NOT a conspiracy against me and that an honest mistake had been made. We all make mistakes. We are busy people and they are bound to happen. Magazine people are always busy. I have worked with them a long time and I know that. Add to that the new editor and policies and personnel and all the other factors and logic tells me that perhaps it was an innocent and unfortunate mistake. By the end of the day, I came to the conclusion that before I sentenced them all in my mind, I should at least give them a chance to explain what happened. It is how I would want to be treated if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> I looked at my options. I could have called my editor from my woodworking magazine, as they were in the same building and he kind of knew the staff at Christmas 365 as their offices were just across the room from each other. He was a go-between when I was going to pull the project a couple of months ago and did some negotiation for me regarding the project. However, I somehow didn't feel like I wanted to involve him. This was my project and I am an adult and for some strange reason I wanted to handle it myself. (Perhaps I am evolving as a businesswoman?)
> 
> I could email the former editor who was still on the staff and was my contact for the project. But I thought it through and there were several issues that had occurred with her recently that told me that it wasn't the way to go. There were problems with my contract, my address and the initial lack of communication over the past eight months that told me that if I were to go through her again, things would not be addressed in the way I wanted them to be. Perhaps it wasn't fair on my part, but previous experiences told me that the poor communication may have been part of the problem in the first place and frankly I had little confidence that dealing with her would result in anything being done.
> 
> The only and best way that I could see was to go straight to the new editor himself. I had a friend when I lived in Chicago that taught me that if you want anything done, you go to the highest official you can. Be it the president of the company or the owner. I found that strategy to be more successful than not and it saves load of time and frustration that is wasted on someone who can't get anything done for you trying to find someone you can. So to the top it was.
> 
> I called him when I returned from my appointment and he wasn't yet in the office. I left a message for him to call me, explaining who I was and leaving my phone number. Nothing was said as to what my call was regarding. I didn't want to scare him off with too much information. I figured it would be a while or perhaps days before he returned my call. After all, he was the editor of not only this magazine, but two others and also had other aspects of his business that were quite involved. However, within probably ten minutes, the phone rang and it was him. I sucked in my breath and answered.
> 
> I began the conversation by telling him how much I like the way he displayed my figures and thanked him for the nice spread in the magazine. I told him I was very happy with they way things looked. I then very gently told him that I was wondering why there was no contact information so that people could buy the set of figures from me. When I said that he said "What do you mean?"
> 
> I further explained that besides saying it was designed by me, there was no contact information. His reaction was that of both surprise and disbelief. He said "No - that can't be!" and proceeded to tell me how that was the whole purpose of the scene was to help promote this set. He spent the next ten minutes or so leafing through the magazine to see for himself that it wasn't there and he was apologizing and telling me how "horrific" this was. (He used the word "horrific" several times, and I was glad he felt the same way I did!) He asked his assistant to bring in his copy sheets of the magazine so he could see if that was where the error was made and he told me that they would do all they could to make it better. I told him that all the information was on the sign off sheets that I received of the instructions and that somehow between when I signed off on them and when they got the print they disappeared. He said he would find out who did it and what happened and promised that something would be run in the next issue and that they would do their best to make it up to me. The more calm I was, the more upset he seemed to be.
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better response.
> 
> Although there is nothing that could be done to immediately fix things (the next issue is not out for three months - well past this Christmas) he also offered to put a correction on their website immediately, which I realize is the best they can do. I do feel however, that they will do what they can to rectify this for me and make it better. That was all I wanted.
> 
> There is a moral to this story. It truly does pay to do things in a calm and non-confrontational manner. Even if things aren't just what you think you are. Many times our reactions are clouded by emotion and as a result we can make things much worse and make ourselves appear foolish. I find that when presented with situations such as this, even if I know I am wronged I try to vent and cool down a bit before responding. There isn't one incident that I can think of where this strategy has failed me.
> 
> I feel that I have shown myself to be reasonable and understanding. That didn't mean that I let it go and was a door mat for people's errors. I just meant that I am able to stand my ground in a professional manner. Hopefully that will be remembered and has earned me some respect. In the time that we were talking on the phone, he went on about how he loved this set and how the photography department also love it and had so much fun with it and he thought it was incredible. I can't help but think that the next time I submit a design to him, he will remember not only my design, but also how I handled this problem.
> 
> I left the conversation with him looking into things. He is going to get back to me after he finds out what happened. I hung up the phone with a renewed sense of confidence and I was proud of myself for handling this problem in what I feel was the correct way. I have every confidence in him that there will be a positive resolution to this and I also have a renewed trust that he wants things good (as I do) and is a trustworthy business contact.
> 
> That, as they say - is "priceless".
> 
> I spent the rest of the day updating my site and putting the set front and center there for those who come to look for it. It was a good, positive feeling to see it finally presented there for others to see.
> 
> Thank you again to all of you who are my friends here for your invaluable advice and friendships and allowing me to vent here and sort through all these things. I am very happy I have found you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


the best business card you've ever handed out 

It is so interesting that I just got back from speaking with a group of kindergarten children about anger management (specifically what to do if they see a friend is showing signs of anger) - wouldn't it be wonderful if we could give every child the ability to calm down and think through a situation before responding … self-awareness, self-control, self-empowerment. 
This is a great story to share with parents .. I'll be tucking that away in my memory


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Postive Outcome*
> 
> They say things happen for a reason, and I am one of those people who truly believes that. In any situation there are always several ways to look at things. Those who are pessimists tend to only see the negative side of things and focus on the bad things associated with the occurring event. Then there are the optimists who have a way of finding good in even the most troubling situation.
> 
> I like being optimistic. Call me a fool, but I would rather go through my life with anticipation and hope rather than anger and despair. I do always try to look for the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It is sometimes difficult to do this, especially when one feels that they have been wronged. The tendency is to lash out and blame people and blast them for the wrongdoing - many times before all the facts have been gathered. When we are angry it is natural for us to react this way. But many times it is misdirected and our actions only make the problems worse.
> 
> As many of you know, I recently had a big disappointment regarding the publication of a project that I had worked very hard on and was very close to my heart. On Saturday night, upon seeing the magazine and finished article for the first time, I realized that there was no way for the readers to contact me listed anywhere. This was a bitter disappointment because the entire purpose of this article was to expand my customer base and reach an entirely new audience with what I thought was one of my best projects to date.
> 
> I was angry, frustrated and downright MAD. Someone who commented on the post said he would have exploded. Believe me, I felt exactly the same. I wanted to throw something and stamp my feet and have an all out tantrum. I also wanted to cry. Oh, and yell at someone too. These are all (I feel) natural responses from someone who had been wronged. I don't think many would have really blamed me if I had behaved like that.
> 
> But fortunately, I discovered this error on a Saturday. I knew that nothing could be done or said about it until Monday morning at best and that, my friends, was a true blessing. I am not saying that if I had the opportunity that I would have blasted anyone, but as time goes on and I get more experience in life, I found that for myself at least that I do far better with confrontation when I am not angry and have cooled down a bit.
> 
> Although I was still upset, I spent Sunday doing other things that I loved to do and would help bring me to a better place emotionally. After venting in Sunday morning's blog to you all, it got much of the anger out of my system. Venting is a great exercise if done properly and does help relieve the pressure that is building in a situation such as this. I then spent the day painting and cooking and doing things that gave me pleasure made me feel better.
> 
> While I was painting, my mind was on the situation. I thought through what had happened and came to the realization that perhaps it was NOT a conspiracy against me and that an honest mistake had been made. We all make mistakes. We are busy people and they are bound to happen. Magazine people are always busy. I have worked with them a long time and I know that. Add to that the new editor and policies and personnel and all the other factors and logic tells me that perhaps it was an innocent and unfortunate mistake. By the end of the day, I came to the conclusion that before I sentenced them all in my mind, I should at least give them a chance to explain what happened. It is how I would want to be treated if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> I looked at my options. I could have called my editor from my woodworking magazine, as they were in the same building and he kind of knew the staff at Christmas 365 as their offices were just across the room from each other. He was a go-between when I was going to pull the project a couple of months ago and did some negotiation for me regarding the project. However, I somehow didn't feel like I wanted to involve him. This was my project and I am an adult and for some strange reason I wanted to handle it myself. (Perhaps I am evolving as a businesswoman?)
> 
> I could email the former editor who was still on the staff and was my contact for the project. But I thought it through and there were several issues that had occurred with her recently that told me that it wasn't the way to go. There were problems with my contract, my address and the initial lack of communication over the past eight months that told me that if I were to go through her again, things would not be addressed in the way I wanted them to be. Perhaps it wasn't fair on my part, but previous experiences told me that the poor communication may have been part of the problem in the first place and frankly I had little confidence that dealing with her would result in anything being done.
> 
> The only and best way that I could see was to go straight to the new editor himself. I had a friend when I lived in Chicago that taught me that if you want anything done, you go to the highest official you can. Be it the president of the company or the owner. I found that strategy to be more successful than not and it saves load of time and frustration that is wasted on someone who can't get anything done for you trying to find someone you can. So to the top it was.
> 
> I called him when I returned from my appointment and he wasn't yet in the office. I left a message for him to call me, explaining who I was and leaving my phone number. Nothing was said as to what my call was regarding. I didn't want to scare him off with too much information. I figured it would be a while or perhaps days before he returned my call. After all, he was the editor of not only this magazine, but two others and also had other aspects of his business that were quite involved. However, within probably ten minutes, the phone rang and it was him. I sucked in my breath and answered.
> 
> I began the conversation by telling him how much I like the way he displayed my figures and thanked him for the nice spread in the magazine. I told him I was very happy with they way things looked. I then very gently told him that I was wondering why there was no contact information so that people could buy the set of figures from me. When I said that he said "What do you mean?"
> 
> I further explained that besides saying it was designed by me, there was no contact information. His reaction was that of both surprise and disbelief. He said "No - that can't be!" and proceeded to tell me how that was the whole purpose of the scene was to help promote this set. He spent the next ten minutes or so leafing through the magazine to see for himself that it wasn't there and he was apologizing and telling me how "horrific" this was. (He used the word "horrific" several times, and I was glad he felt the same way I did!) He asked his assistant to bring in his copy sheets of the magazine so he could see if that was where the error was made and he told me that they would do all they could to make it better. I told him that all the information was on the sign off sheets that I received of the instructions and that somehow between when I signed off on them and when they got the print they disappeared. He said he would find out who did it and what happened and promised that something would be run in the next issue and that they would do their best to make it up to me. The more calm I was, the more upset he seemed to be.
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better response.
> 
> Although there is nothing that could be done to immediately fix things (the next issue is not out for three months - well past this Christmas) he also offered to put a correction on their website immediately, which I realize is the best they can do. I do feel however, that they will do what they can to rectify this for me and make it better. That was all I wanted.
> 
> There is a moral to this story. It truly does pay to do things in a calm and non-confrontational manner. Even if things aren't just what you think you are. Many times our reactions are clouded by emotion and as a result we can make things much worse and make ourselves appear foolish. I find that when presented with situations such as this, even if I know I am wronged I try to vent and cool down a bit before responding. There isn't one incident that I can think of where this strategy has failed me.
> 
> I feel that I have shown myself to be reasonable and understanding. That didn't mean that I let it go and was a door mat for people's errors. I just meant that I am able to stand my ground in a professional manner. Hopefully that will be remembered and has earned me some respect. In the time that we were talking on the phone, he went on about how he loved this set and how the photography department also love it and had so much fun with it and he thought it was incredible. I can't help but think that the next time I submit a design to him, he will remember not only my design, but also how I handled this problem.
> 
> I left the conversation with him looking into things. He is going to get back to me after he finds out what happened. I hung up the phone with a renewed sense of confidence and I was proud of myself for handling this problem in what I feel was the correct way. I have every confidence in him that there will be a positive resolution to this and I also have a renewed trust that he wants things good (as I do) and is a trustworthy business contact.
> 
> That, as they say - is "priceless".
> 
> I spent the rest of the day updating my site and putting the set front and center there for those who come to look for it. It was a good, positive feeling to see it finally presented there for others to see.
> 
> Thank you again to all of you who are my friends here for your invaluable advice and friendships and allowing me to vent here and sort through all these things. I am very happy I have found you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I´m happy for you if this turn out as you expect it will
and as I said to you I´m glad it was you that shuold handle it and not me 
I wuold still have been up in the red and let the steam coming out in the next month
it isn´t for nothing I have red hair ….LOL
good luck in the furture with them Sheila hope the next year with them has better comunication

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Postive Outcome*
> 
> They say things happen for a reason, and I am one of those people who truly believes that. In any situation there are always several ways to look at things. Those who are pessimists tend to only see the negative side of things and focus on the bad things associated with the occurring event. Then there are the optimists who have a way of finding good in even the most troubling situation.
> 
> I like being optimistic. Call me a fool, but I would rather go through my life with anticipation and hope rather than anger and despair. I do always try to look for the best in people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It is sometimes difficult to do this, especially when one feels that they have been wronged. The tendency is to lash out and blame people and blast them for the wrongdoing - many times before all the facts have been gathered. When we are angry it is natural for us to react this way. But many times it is misdirected and our actions only make the problems worse.
> 
> As many of you know, I recently had a big disappointment regarding the publication of a project that I had worked very hard on and was very close to my heart. On Saturday night, upon seeing the magazine and finished article for the first time, I realized that there was no way for the readers to contact me listed anywhere. This was a bitter disappointment because the entire purpose of this article was to expand my customer base and reach an entirely new audience with what I thought was one of my best projects to date.
> 
> I was angry, frustrated and downright MAD. Someone who commented on the post said he would have exploded. Believe me, I felt exactly the same. I wanted to throw something and stamp my feet and have an all out tantrum. I also wanted to cry. Oh, and yell at someone too. These are all (I feel) natural responses from someone who had been wronged. I don't think many would have really blamed me if I had behaved like that.
> 
> But fortunately, I discovered this error on a Saturday. I knew that nothing could be done or said about it until Monday morning at best and that, my friends, was a true blessing. I am not saying that if I had the opportunity that I would have blasted anyone, but as time goes on and I get more experience in life, I found that for myself at least that I do far better with confrontation when I am not angry and have cooled down a bit.
> 
> Although I was still upset, I spent Sunday doing other things that I loved to do and would help bring me to a better place emotionally. After venting in Sunday morning's blog to you all, it got much of the anger out of my system. Venting is a great exercise if done properly and does help relieve the pressure that is building in a situation such as this. I then spent the day painting and cooking and doing things that gave me pleasure made me feel better.
> 
> While I was painting, my mind was on the situation. I thought through what had happened and came to the realization that perhaps it was NOT a conspiracy against me and that an honest mistake had been made. We all make mistakes. We are busy people and they are bound to happen. Magazine people are always busy. I have worked with them a long time and I know that. Add to that the new editor and policies and personnel and all the other factors and logic tells me that perhaps it was an innocent and unfortunate mistake. By the end of the day, I came to the conclusion that before I sentenced them all in my mind, I should at least give them a chance to explain what happened. It is how I would want to be treated if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> I looked at my options. I could have called my editor from my woodworking magazine, as they were in the same building and he kind of knew the staff at Christmas 365 as their offices were just across the room from each other. He was a go-between when I was going to pull the project a couple of months ago and did some negotiation for me regarding the project. However, I somehow didn't feel like I wanted to involve him. This was my project and I am an adult and for some strange reason I wanted to handle it myself. (Perhaps I am evolving as a businesswoman?)
> 
> I could email the former editor who was still on the staff and was my contact for the project. But I thought it through and there were several issues that had occurred with her recently that told me that it wasn't the way to go. There were problems with my contract, my address and the initial lack of communication over the past eight months that told me that if I were to go through her again, things would not be addressed in the way I wanted them to be. Perhaps it wasn't fair on my part, but previous experiences told me that the poor communication may have been part of the problem in the first place and frankly I had little confidence that dealing with her would result in anything being done.
> 
> The only and best way that I could see was to go straight to the new editor himself. I had a friend when I lived in Chicago that taught me that if you want anything done, you go to the highest official you can. Be it the president of the company or the owner. I found that strategy to be more successful than not and it saves load of time and frustration that is wasted on someone who can't get anything done for you trying to find someone you can. So to the top it was.
> 
> I called him when I returned from my appointment and he wasn't yet in the office. I left a message for him to call me, explaining who I was and leaving my phone number. Nothing was said as to what my call was regarding. I didn't want to scare him off with too much information. I figured it would be a while or perhaps days before he returned my call. After all, he was the editor of not only this magazine, but two others and also had other aspects of his business that were quite involved. However, within probably ten minutes, the phone rang and it was him. I sucked in my breath and answered.
> 
> I began the conversation by telling him how much I like the way he displayed my figures and thanked him for the nice spread in the magazine. I told him I was very happy with they way things looked. I then very gently told him that I was wondering why there was no contact information so that people could buy the set of figures from me. When I said that he said "What do you mean?"
> 
> I further explained that besides saying it was designed by me, there was no contact information. His reaction was that of both surprise and disbelief. He said "No - that can't be!" and proceeded to tell me how that was the whole purpose of the scene was to help promote this set. He spent the next ten minutes or so leafing through the magazine to see for himself that it wasn't there and he was apologizing and telling me how "horrific" this was. (He used the word "horrific" several times, and I was glad he felt the same way I did!) He asked his assistant to bring in his copy sheets of the magazine so he could see if that was where the error was made and he told me that they would do all they could to make it better. I told him that all the information was on the sign off sheets that I received of the instructions and that somehow between when I signed off on them and when they got the print they disappeared. He said he would find out who did it and what happened and promised that something would be run in the next issue and that they would do their best to make it up to me. The more calm I was, the more upset he seemed to be.
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better response.
> 
> Although there is nothing that could be done to immediately fix things (the next issue is not out for three months - well past this Christmas) he also offered to put a correction on their website immediately, which I realize is the best they can do. I do feel however, that they will do what they can to rectify this for me and make it better. That was all I wanted.
> 
> There is a moral to this story. It truly does pay to do things in a calm and non-confrontational manner. Even if things aren't just what you think you are. Many times our reactions are clouded by emotion and as a result we can make things much worse and make ourselves appear foolish. I find that when presented with situations such as this, even if I know I am wronged I try to vent and cool down a bit before responding. There isn't one incident that I can think of where this strategy has failed me.
> 
> I feel that I have shown myself to be reasonable and understanding. That didn't mean that I let it go and was a door mat for people's errors. I just meant that I am able to stand my ground in a professional manner. Hopefully that will be remembered and has earned me some respect. In the time that we were talking on the phone, he went on about how he loved this set and how the photography department also love it and had so much fun with it and he thought it was incredible. I can't help but think that the next time I submit a design to him, he will remember not only my design, but also how I handled this problem.
> 
> I left the conversation with him looking into things. He is going to get back to me after he finds out what happened. I hung up the phone with a renewed sense of confidence and I was proud of myself for handling this problem in what I feel was the correct way. I have every confidence in him that there will be a positive resolution to this and I also have a renewed trust that he wants things good (as I do) and is a trustworthy business contact.
> 
> That, as they say - is "priceless".
> 
> I spent the rest of the day updating my site and putting the set front and center there for those who come to look for it. It was a good, positive feeling to see it finally presented there for others to see.
> 
> Thank you again to all of you who are my friends here for your invaluable advice and friendships and allowing me to vent here and sort through all these things. I am very happy I have found you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thanks to all of you guys. I am also happy that things will be rectified. Sometimes it is best to wait and count to 10.  You are all great support!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Love Technology*

I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.

Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.

Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.

I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!

So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.

Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.

And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?

I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.

I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.

However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.

It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.

For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.

I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.

I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.

I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.


From Magazine Publications

I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?

It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


yea i just love the possibilities of you having some instructional video….doing ones that will excite a wood worker to want to get in there and get to cutting…nothing to hard…of coarse i cant watch them , since i only have dial up connection…but i dont count…but i think its a great thing…get it on…thanks for a good blog today…there always good….let the pink cloud hover today….and have a good day yourself…grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi Grizz!

Yes you DO count! 

I can always offer the video shorts on DVD. I have conversion software and I am sure I can figure it out. It would be nice to offer small 'sets'. Whatcha think?

I also want to make it clear that I think the online painting class was great! I don't think I made that clear. I think for someone just starting out with painting it is a wonderful way to get on the right track with the teacher right there for you to talk to if necessary. I love the entire site and what they bring to the creative world.

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi Sheila.

Look out, George Lucas. Here comes Sheila the video producer! **


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila, don't host the videos, set up a channel on YouTube so that they will host it, publicize it, and pay for the bandwidth… and just embed the video on your own site. It will also allow you to get subscribers through YouTube (and probably other good things).


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I've been trying to steel myself to do videos. No luck yet. I'll have to get someone else to voice-over them. No one will understand me!

Mind you if you can do it that might just tip the balance. Not being derogatory there or promising anything mind you.

You changed your 'handle' !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Oh Martyn - I hate my voice and also pictures of myself! You wouldn't believe how many shots it took me to pic one for the show picture (the same one for my avitar!) I don't really like my voice either. I love to sing though. When I sing along I usually put the volume up so loud I can't even hear myself. Then it is OK. I promise no singing on videos though. I don't want to scare away anyone.

Doing videos is something I have been avoiding for a while. I have seen so many crummy ones and I want them to be good. Decent quality and all. I think though that people really need to see how things are done on the scroll saw and with painting and finishing too. They would be helpful and get people interested. I am surprised how many woodworkers want step by step painting videos.

I figure if I start small, it will be OK. After all - you can't throw rotten tomatoes through a computer screen!

Besides, accents are cool. The only accent I can do is a good Tennessee hillbilly one!  (Though here in Canada they sometimes mistake my Chicago accent for a New York one!)

I would love to see videos of your work. Come on! I will if you will!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hello and good afternoon Sheila (in the mittle of the evening here )

First : thanks for the kind word  and ooh boy I´m glad I have learned so much english the last year
so it goes pretty good to read and understand the danish gang is even talking english when it comes to 
woodworking /tool specificwords just becourse of L J funny how a site like this has so big influence 
on people ….LOL

Second : I want your camera or atleast to know where to get one , after two you said you wisch you cuold take vidio´s and wupti sudenly it can , wonder what it will transforme to next time …..LOL

Third : now you can laugh ) believe it or not I was actuly a DJ in my young days and I still remember 
how funny and werd it is to hear my own voice coming out of the speakers if I have recorded something
I wanted to make a rehersel of …..LOL
it take a few times to get used to , I think the way you shuold make the vidioclip is pretty much covered
by members of L J , like woodwhispere, T-cheisel (T-Macdonal) , steveMaskery, Etc here is a link to
one of his 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/18896
I just picked one as an excample , make some rehersels and have a scribt and most importen
no ahh , hoo , æææ, øøø, , mmmm between every word that just sound like you don´t
know what you speak about and where you want to go (lik a some politisians I know of…lol)
take a look at those three´s woodworking sites and see some of the vidios and you know what I
meen when I say just bee yourself and teache  bang bang bang the good thing about this is
you don´t have to look after the class and see if everybudy had understand it
make short vidioclip you can always clip them together to make them longer
but three to five minuts vidios to start with and then you can always make some there is alot longer
and sell them as DVDs …LOL

Fourth : one of the most importen hardwarethings is USE A TRIPOD ! sorry for my shouting 

A last note this teaching thing online with a chat at the same time newer works well or shuold I 
say good enoff when you think of the efford that has been put into them and what people
had pay for it when it comes to creative things like woodworking and painting 
its okay if you try to learn math , language , Etc. things thats typical use a blackboard

huu this was a longer one I stop now
anyway its pretty much covered my 3 cent (inflation)

have a great evening Sheila

Dennis


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *I Love Technology*
> 
> I felt yesterday was quite a productive day. Although I didn't get any drawing done, I was able to update the site and get the notifications out to the customers about the update and the new sales and such. I am really liking the new software for the site. It makes everything so easy and professional looking. I am now able to add images into the bulk emails I send out and even though I stick mostly to basic formatting, it allows endless possibilities so that I can make my notifications look pretty snazzy. It even inserts the logo from my site on the top of the email. That will help people to associate me with the site, I hope.
> 
> Technology is a wonderful thing. I think at how things have changed in just the past ten years and I am amazed at the power we have. The 'toys' that are in our own homes today are things that only a few years ago were only available to the most sophisticated or privileged 'techies'. Now they are everyday things and easier than ever to use.
> 
> Just this morning I received a message from a customer who had a questions (In French!). At first I thought it was spam, but I kind of sort of understood some of it and thought it was worth some further investigation. So I went to Google Translate and dropped it in and viola! (that's French!) it worked! I thought of Dennis who translates just about everything on this site and the thought of that alone is mind boggling! In any case, I was able to at least give somewhat of an answer to the customer this morning. I just typed in English and it translated to French for me. I am sure that all the grammar isn't as proper as it can be, but at least they should be able to understand it. We will see.
> 
> I also figured out something quite exciting the other day. It seems my two year old camera has the ability to take videos. Now, I am not talking about shooting "Gone With the Wind" or anything like that, but just some short video clips up to fifteen minutes in length depending on the quality I choose. When I saw that, the little light bulb went off in my head. Many people have been asking me to do videos on both scroll sawing and painting techniques and I want to help them out, but purchasing a video camera just isn't in the cards for me financially right now. I am just getting my head above water and really need to watch every penny. But the other day, I tried a couple of short videos (starring my three kitties!) and I was amazed at how good they looked. Even the sound was very acceptable without the use of an additional microphone. What a wonderful discovery!
> 
> So now my head is spinning with all the video shorts I will be doing and offering on my site. There are many people interested in the skating pond set that are afraid to pick up a paint brush and I feel if I can show them how easy it is to accomplish, perhaps they will give painting a try.
> 
> Also, there are many things that I can teach with scroll sawing that are better shown than talked about and I can start a little series there to get people going.
> 
> And the best part of it all is that the new site has massive capacity and also video capacity so I should be able to upload them right there for people to watch. (Oh, so cool!) Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> I attended a "live" painting class online last night at www.toletown.com. I wanted to see how things would work because I have never done that before. The cost was minimal and we receive the full pattern for the piece when the class was done, so there was little risk. One of my favorite designers was giving the class and I wanted to experience seeing how things were done.
> 
> I think the live video class has a good place for those who want to learn, but it wasn't really for me. We were given prep instructions to prepare the background for the piece ahead of time. The prep included three videos showing the teacher explaining the techniques and we were able to paint right along with her. That part I loved. I thought that for someone who was learning that it would be a wonderful way to understand techniques and accomplish the painting.
> 
> However, in the actual live class, it was more or less a chatroom. The teacher came in at the designated time and we got moving from there. There were about 30 students in there and prior to the class, we were naturally instructed to keep the 'chat' to questions pertaining to the project. The teacher went through the steps one at a time and asked about questions, and there were occasionally some asked. For the most part, we were walked through the pattern and then able to click on photographs on the side bar which corresponded to the given steps.
> 
> It was nice to know that the teacher was there 'live' to answer questions, but I found that it was quite different from what I expected. The preparation videos I felt much better conveyed the process than just the written instructions. I don't know if I expected the entire class to be a video, but I found myself wandering off to other tabs and coming back to see what was going on. The class lasted a couple of hours and I last left off when they were on a three minute break.
> 
> For myself, I feel that the written instructions with the photographs were just as good as the live class without the pressure. Again I am only speaking for myself, but if I were new to painting, I would be afraid to ask (type) a question and hold up 30 or so people at risk of appearing stupid. I saw that there were some questions asked, and I was happy for that, but I don't know if I would be able to do that. It is just me.
> 
> I think for myself a better approach would be to show the basic techniques and then offer a good patterns with some step by step photos which progressed along with the instructions. That way people could do things at their own comfortable pace. Or else they could do as I did and watch the class and then go back and try the project on their own with a better understanding.
> 
> I suppose it is like comparing apples and oranges. Different people learn differently and I do think it is a good option for many to learn in this way. The site is wonderful and the teacher did a great job. There are also a load of videos of previous classes and techniques you can access with your membership there. I do recommend it to those who are interested in learning to paint.
> 
> I want to get back to drawing today, as I have some more trays in the works. I received my latest issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and the small fretwork dresser tray was in it. They did a nice job of showing it off and I really like the presentation.
> 
> 
> From Magazine Publications
> 
> I remember doing that project just when I joined here at Lumberjocks, back in late May. Time sure flies, doesn't it?
> 
> It seems again like I haven't been at the scroll saw for quite a while. There are so many other aspects that have been calling me away from it and I can't wait to get back to cutting. I hope to have a couple of new projects to show by the end of the week. I want to use my new wood!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila,
I recommend a tripod. Set it up with good lighting around the work. Florescent might not be the best 'color' - harsh, but you can reflect incandescent off a white board etc. You'll 'see' it once you shoot.

The pros create a 'storyboard' to convey what each scene in the story will tell.

You can write a script about each scene. You don't necessarily need to talk during the filming, you can talk over the film after; which will take all the juggling out of it. Not to mention talking over the noise of the saw!

If you have a PC, most likely you have the Window's "MovieMaker" already installed? Import the movie to it and use the 'timeline' feature. I'm pretty sure you can do a voice over there? You can edit out the 'screw up' parts, put music behind it (or voice…), create fancy entrances and transitions - creative stuff…

If your camera doesn't have the right format for MovieMaker, you can download the free AVC "AnyVideoConverter" which will allow you to change to the format required - probably .MOV?

With these simple tools (and free!) you can make professional looking instructional videos. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *

Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.

Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends. 

I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.

The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.

I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.

I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.

You all have a great one!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Get well soon.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Shelia, I hope you feel better soon. I'm looking forward to seeing the gingerbread people!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Hang in there girl- and get well soon the gingerbread people are waiting for you!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Sheila,
Sometimes the cure is worse than the disease!!!
Get well soon.
Ellen


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Hope you get to feeling better soon.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Health is wealth. Take care and get well soon. 
With prayers for healing,


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *The Pink Cloud is a Little Green Today *
> 
> Today's post will be short. I have had to take some antibiotics for some things going on and they really are doing a number on me. I started them on Monday and need to be on them for a week, and I have felt progressively worse. Last night my tummy was pretty bad and I wound up calling the pharmacist. I was up most of the night. I also read up on the two prescriptions that I am taking and it is normal that while taking the meds that I am going to feel this way. So for the next couple of days, until Monday at least I will be prepared.
> 
> Sorry to broadcast this to you all. I am not trying to whine or anything. I just know that after 167 days in a row of posting that if I missed a day or so some of you would be concerned. (I know when I post later than normal I sometimes hear from some of you!) That is nice though. It is good to have friends.
> 
> I am sure I will be back to my chipper old self before long. I did finish my next drawing yesterday on the next candle tray. It is cute gingerbread people. Easy and fun. I am debating whether to use light wood such as birch or maple and then tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves and some of the other designs or to use sapele and have it a uniform medium brown. I am leaning toward the tinting because it will be fun to do and look nice. Maybe I can try a video on the tinting process for that one, as it is easy.
> 
> The next design I am planning is a poinsettia tray. I want it classy and elegant like the holly tray, with some good scroll work in it. I haven't decided if I am going to cut out the gingerbread tray today or draw. Possibly I will do both. I will see how the day goes.
> 
> I can also look into doing some of the video stuff and some of the software and how to use it. So there is lots to do.
> 
> I am going to go slow though today. I may get nothing done. I am feeling a bit better now, but it is time to take the meds again. (Yippie!) Even on the pink cloud we have sick days.
> 
> You all have a great one!


Do what I do… open the door, stick your head out and YELL at the top of your lungs the following:

*YABBA DABBA DOO!*

;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back Up and Moving*

Although I took it quite slow yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I planned on taking a nap in the afternoon, but I was involved in other things and I forgot. That was a good sign.

I finished working on the drawings for the gingerbread candle try. The first tray I did was all gingerbread men. But then I looked at it and thought that he looked lonely so I altered the patterns to make him a girlfriend. I decided to include both designs in the pattern as some people have daughters and some sons. Then I wound up making a third version with alternating boys and girls. It didn't take very long to modify things, as I kept the border the same on all three. I thought that the variety would appeal to many people and they would feel as if they are getting the most for their money. I always try to do some extra stuff like that.

I received an email early in the day from a customer who made my Christmas tree embellished ornaments and also my snowflake embellished ornaments. He said he loved the pattern, but he had some trouble with some of the spots blowing out when he drilled close to the edges. I looked at the patterns and they were indeed close in some areas. I could see where areas were a little close to the edge. However, I remember when I made them that I could go right to the edge and there wasn't really a problem.

He said that the circles which indicated where to drill the depressions for the beads were under the 1/8" size that the pattern called for. When I brought the pattern up in my Illustrator software, they were indeed a bit smaller. I don't really know how that happened, but sometimes it does. Now in the instructions, I indicate that you only touch the drill bit to the wood, making a depression for the crystal to sit in and I am thinking that he must have drilled deep or all the way through as some who didn't want to put crystals in had told me they had done. If this were the case, the side would definitely be a bit too close.

In any case, I went back and adjusted everything so that even if someone were to drill all the way through the ornaments, they would do fine. There were 12 Christmas trees and 10 snowflakes to check and redraw, so this took most of the day for me to fix.

I suppose that what was there wasn't actually wrong. I cut all the ornaments out myself and tested them and they did fine. I think I am at a point where what is second nature to me isn't always what comes naturally to everyone else. It is sometimes difficult to think in terms of a beginner or someone who is newer to the craft. I think that is why I like it when people point things out for me. These two patterns were done prior to my friend Leldon doing the proofreading for me. Although it wasn't actually a mistake, Leldon in all probability would have questioned the spacing. Leldon is an excellent cutter and also designs his own patterns. I would consider him advanced to expert. But sometimes when someone else sees your work they are able to see it in a different light and point out things that you take for granted or miss. I am glad that he helps me.

After the patterns were revised, I sent the updated copies to the customer along with an additional pattern for his troubles. Once in our correspondence, when he was making his point, he said that he hoped I wasn't angry with him for telling me. I was surprised that he would think I would be angry, and told him that I did appreciate the feedback. I would certainly rather have someone telling me that they are having trouble with something that I designed rather than just throw it on the shelf and not notify me. How would I ever know if people didn't communicate back to me? It does help to keep me grounded and aware of things and I think it also makes me a better writer and designer.

The sun was out yesterday, which was rare of late so I laid out and prepped the gingerbread tray. I found a nice piece of aspen that I thought would do wonderfully for the project, as I want to tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves in the trays before and needed light wood to do so on. I had forgotten about the aspen that I just purchased at the last outing and I am excited to use it. When cutting the perimeter and inner circle of the tray, I remembered what a joy it was to work with. It is semi-soft - almost like pine, but the structure is much more stable and there is very little obvious grain and no sap to deal with. Although it would not be great for something that is intricate to scroll, with the half inch thickness I am using in combination with the relatively simple pattern it will make a fine base for this design.

I cut and routed the edges of the tray and will cut out the design today. I am looking forward to it, as it seems it has been a while since I have been at the scroll saw. Hopefully, I will have some pictures for you tomorrow.

I am also in the midst of doing some major organization. With living in a small place here, it seems that things really pile up quickly. I need to go through things and sort things out and get everything in order again. I like knowing exactly where everything is when I need it and taking an hour here and there to keep things in order pays off quite a bit down the line when I am in the middle of a project and need to find something. It feels good when everything is sorted and where it should be. I always feel I work better when it is that way.

Thank you for all the nice thoughts yesterday, both on the list and in PM's. I only have a couple more days on the medication I have to take and then I am sure that I will be back to normal. I made some creme of chicken and rice soup and that went down very well. At least I will be done with this all by next Thursday when I am going to celebrate Thanksgiving. I have to be able to eat for that! 

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back Up and Moving*
> 
> Although I took it quite slow yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I planned on taking a nap in the afternoon, but I was involved in other things and I forgot. That was a good sign.
> 
> I finished working on the drawings for the gingerbread candle try. The first tray I did was all gingerbread men. But then I looked at it and thought that he looked lonely so I altered the patterns to make him a girlfriend. I decided to include both designs in the pattern as some people have daughters and some sons. Then I wound up making a third version with alternating boys and girls. It didn't take very long to modify things, as I kept the border the same on all three. I thought that the variety would appeal to many people and they would feel as if they are getting the most for their money. I always try to do some extra stuff like that.
> 
> I received an email early in the day from a customer who made my Christmas tree embellished ornaments and also my snowflake embellished ornaments. He said he loved the pattern, but he had some trouble with some of the spots blowing out when he drilled close to the edges. I looked at the patterns and they were indeed close in some areas. I could see where areas were a little close to the edge. However, I remember when I made them that I could go right to the edge and there wasn't really a problem.
> 
> He said that the circles which indicated where to drill the depressions for the beads were under the 1/8" size that the pattern called for. When I brought the pattern up in my Illustrator software, they were indeed a bit smaller. I don't really know how that happened, but sometimes it does. Now in the instructions, I indicate that you only touch the drill bit to the wood, making a depression for the crystal to sit in and I am thinking that he must have drilled deep or all the way through as some who didn't want to put crystals in had told me they had done. If this were the case, the side would definitely be a bit too close.
> 
> In any case, I went back and adjusted everything so that even if someone were to drill all the way through the ornaments, they would do fine. There were 12 Christmas trees and 10 snowflakes to check and redraw, so this took most of the day for me to fix.
> 
> I suppose that what was there wasn't actually wrong. I cut all the ornaments out myself and tested them and they did fine. I think I am at a point where what is second nature to me isn't always what comes naturally to everyone else. It is sometimes difficult to think in terms of a beginner or someone who is newer to the craft. I think that is why I like it when people point things out for me. These two patterns were done prior to my friend Leldon doing the proofreading for me. Although it wasn't actually a mistake, Leldon in all probability would have questioned the spacing. Leldon is an excellent cutter and also designs his own patterns. I would consider him advanced to expert. But sometimes when someone else sees your work they are able to see it in a different light and point out things that you take for granted or miss. I am glad that he helps me.
> 
> After the patterns were revised, I sent the updated copies to the customer along with an additional pattern for his troubles. Once in our correspondence, when he was making his point, he said that he hoped I wasn't angry with him for telling me. I was surprised that he would think I would be angry, and told him that I did appreciate the feedback. I would certainly rather have someone telling me that they are having trouble with something that I designed rather than just throw it on the shelf and not notify me. How would I ever know if people didn't communicate back to me? It does help to keep me grounded and aware of things and I think it also makes me a better writer and designer.
> 
> The sun was out yesterday, which was rare of late so I laid out and prepped the gingerbread tray. I found a nice piece of aspen that I thought would do wonderfully for the project, as I want to tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves in the trays before and needed light wood to do so on. I had forgotten about the aspen that I just purchased at the last outing and I am excited to use it. When cutting the perimeter and inner circle of the tray, I remembered what a joy it was to work with. It is semi-soft - almost like pine, but the structure is much more stable and there is very little obvious grain and no sap to deal with. Although it would not be great for something that is intricate to scroll, with the half inch thickness I am using in combination with the relatively simple pattern it will make a fine base for this design.
> 
> I cut and routed the edges of the tray and will cut out the design today. I am looking forward to it, as it seems it has been a while since I have been at the scroll saw. Hopefully, I will have some pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I am also in the midst of doing some major organization. With living in a small place here, it seems that things really pile up quickly. I need to go through things and sort things out and get everything in order again. I like knowing exactly where everything is when I need it and taking an hour here and there to keep things in order pays off quite a bit down the line when I am in the middle of a project and need to find something. It feels good when everything is sorted and where it should be. I always feel I work better when it is that way.
> 
> Thank you for all the nice thoughts yesterday, both on the list and in PM's. I only have a couple more days on the medication I have to take and then I am sure that I will be back to normal. I made some creme of chicken and rice soup and that went down very well. At least I will be done with this all by next Thursday when I am going to celebrate Thanksgiving. I have to be able to eat for that!
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.


well its queit commen that the body does behave like that after a periode of being on
an allert high tension like you have the last 3 to 5 month with the skatepond and new server
and now when everything is more or less over with those things your body/brain make a big breake
and relax and then those little bastards called virus and bacteria say yyaaahuu now its our turn 
to roll forward with all the troops 
just let it flow you will get on the horse again as sun as you start the real work with the next
big things like the show in march

take care
Dennis


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Back Up and Moving*
> 
> Although I took it quite slow yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I planned on taking a nap in the afternoon, but I was involved in other things and I forgot. That was a good sign.
> 
> I finished working on the drawings for the gingerbread candle try. The first tray I did was all gingerbread men. But then I looked at it and thought that he looked lonely so I altered the patterns to make him a girlfriend. I decided to include both designs in the pattern as some people have daughters and some sons. Then I wound up making a third version with alternating boys and girls. It didn't take very long to modify things, as I kept the border the same on all three. I thought that the variety would appeal to many people and they would feel as if they are getting the most for their money. I always try to do some extra stuff like that.
> 
> I received an email early in the day from a customer who made my Christmas tree embellished ornaments and also my snowflake embellished ornaments. He said he loved the pattern, but he had some trouble with some of the spots blowing out when he drilled close to the edges. I looked at the patterns and they were indeed close in some areas. I could see where areas were a little close to the edge. However, I remember when I made them that I could go right to the edge and there wasn't really a problem.
> 
> He said that the circles which indicated where to drill the depressions for the beads were under the 1/8" size that the pattern called for. When I brought the pattern up in my Illustrator software, they were indeed a bit smaller. I don't really know how that happened, but sometimes it does. Now in the instructions, I indicate that you only touch the drill bit to the wood, making a depression for the crystal to sit in and I am thinking that he must have drilled deep or all the way through as some who didn't want to put crystals in had told me they had done. If this were the case, the side would definitely be a bit too close.
> 
> In any case, I went back and adjusted everything so that even if someone were to drill all the way through the ornaments, they would do fine. There were 12 Christmas trees and 10 snowflakes to check and redraw, so this took most of the day for me to fix.
> 
> I suppose that what was there wasn't actually wrong. I cut all the ornaments out myself and tested them and they did fine. I think I am at a point where what is second nature to me isn't always what comes naturally to everyone else. It is sometimes difficult to think in terms of a beginner or someone who is newer to the craft. I think that is why I like it when people point things out for me. These two patterns were done prior to my friend Leldon doing the proofreading for me. Although it wasn't actually a mistake, Leldon in all probability would have questioned the spacing. Leldon is an excellent cutter and also designs his own patterns. I would consider him advanced to expert. But sometimes when someone else sees your work they are able to see it in a different light and point out things that you take for granted or miss. I am glad that he helps me.
> 
> After the patterns were revised, I sent the updated copies to the customer along with an additional pattern for his troubles. Once in our correspondence, when he was making his point, he said that he hoped I wasn't angry with him for telling me. I was surprised that he would think I would be angry, and told him that I did appreciate the feedback. I would certainly rather have someone telling me that they are having trouble with something that I designed rather than just throw it on the shelf and not notify me. How would I ever know if people didn't communicate back to me? It does help to keep me grounded and aware of things and I think it also makes me a better writer and designer.
> 
> The sun was out yesterday, which was rare of late so I laid out and prepped the gingerbread tray. I found a nice piece of aspen that I thought would do wonderfully for the project, as I want to tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves in the trays before and needed light wood to do so on. I had forgotten about the aspen that I just purchased at the last outing and I am excited to use it. When cutting the perimeter and inner circle of the tray, I remembered what a joy it was to work with. It is semi-soft - almost like pine, but the structure is much more stable and there is very little obvious grain and no sap to deal with. Although it would not be great for something that is intricate to scroll, with the half inch thickness I am using in combination with the relatively simple pattern it will make a fine base for this design.
> 
> I cut and routed the edges of the tray and will cut out the design today. I am looking forward to it, as it seems it has been a while since I have been at the scroll saw. Hopefully, I will have some pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I am also in the midst of doing some major organization. With living in a small place here, it seems that things really pile up quickly. I need to go through things and sort things out and get everything in order again. I like knowing exactly where everything is when I need it and taking an hour here and there to keep things in order pays off quite a bit down the line when I am in the middle of a project and need to find something. It feels good when everything is sorted and where it should be. I always feel I work better when it is that way.
> 
> Thank you for all the nice thoughts yesterday, both on the list and in PM's. I only have a couple more days on the medication I have to take and then I am sure that I will be back to normal. I made some creme of chicken and rice soup and that went down very well. At least I will be done with this all by next Thursday when I am going to celebrate Thanksgiving. I have to be able to eat for that!
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.


Can't wait to see the pics Shiela I've never seen or worked with Aspen
Best 
Trevor


----------



## Gregn

scrollgirl said:


> *Back Up and Moving*
> 
> Although I took it quite slow yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I planned on taking a nap in the afternoon, but I was involved in other things and I forgot. That was a good sign.
> 
> I finished working on the drawings for the gingerbread candle try. The first tray I did was all gingerbread men. But then I looked at it and thought that he looked lonely so I altered the patterns to make him a girlfriend. I decided to include both designs in the pattern as some people have daughters and some sons. Then I wound up making a third version with alternating boys and girls. It didn't take very long to modify things, as I kept the border the same on all three. I thought that the variety would appeal to many people and they would feel as if they are getting the most for their money. I always try to do some extra stuff like that.
> 
> I received an email early in the day from a customer who made my Christmas tree embellished ornaments and also my snowflake embellished ornaments. He said he loved the pattern, but he had some trouble with some of the spots blowing out when he drilled close to the edges. I looked at the patterns and they were indeed close in some areas. I could see where areas were a little close to the edge. However, I remember when I made them that I could go right to the edge and there wasn't really a problem.
> 
> He said that the circles which indicated where to drill the depressions for the beads were under the 1/8" size that the pattern called for. When I brought the pattern up in my Illustrator software, they were indeed a bit smaller. I don't really know how that happened, but sometimes it does. Now in the instructions, I indicate that you only touch the drill bit to the wood, making a depression for the crystal to sit in and I am thinking that he must have drilled deep or all the way through as some who didn't want to put crystals in had told me they had done. If this were the case, the side would definitely be a bit too close.
> 
> In any case, I went back and adjusted everything so that even if someone were to drill all the way through the ornaments, they would do fine. There were 12 Christmas trees and 10 snowflakes to check and redraw, so this took most of the day for me to fix.
> 
> I suppose that what was there wasn't actually wrong. I cut all the ornaments out myself and tested them and they did fine. I think I am at a point where what is second nature to me isn't always what comes naturally to everyone else. It is sometimes difficult to think in terms of a beginner or someone who is newer to the craft. I think that is why I like it when people point things out for me. These two patterns were done prior to my friend Leldon doing the proofreading for me. Although it wasn't actually a mistake, Leldon in all probability would have questioned the spacing. Leldon is an excellent cutter and also designs his own patterns. I would consider him advanced to expert. But sometimes when someone else sees your work they are able to see it in a different light and point out things that you take for granted or miss. I am glad that he helps me.
> 
> After the patterns were revised, I sent the updated copies to the customer along with an additional pattern for his troubles. Once in our correspondence, when he was making his point, he said that he hoped I wasn't angry with him for telling me. I was surprised that he would think I would be angry, and told him that I did appreciate the feedback. I would certainly rather have someone telling me that they are having trouble with something that I designed rather than just throw it on the shelf and not notify me. How would I ever know if people didn't communicate back to me? It does help to keep me grounded and aware of things and I think it also makes me a better writer and designer.
> 
> The sun was out yesterday, which was rare of late so I laid out and prepped the gingerbread tray. I found a nice piece of aspen that I thought would do wonderfully for the project, as I want to tint the gingerbread people as I did the leaves in the trays before and needed light wood to do so on. I had forgotten about the aspen that I just purchased at the last outing and I am excited to use it. When cutting the perimeter and inner circle of the tray, I remembered what a joy it was to work with. It is semi-soft - almost like pine, but the structure is much more stable and there is very little obvious grain and no sap to deal with. Although it would not be great for something that is intricate to scroll, with the half inch thickness I am using in combination with the relatively simple pattern it will make a fine base for this design.
> 
> I cut and routed the edges of the tray and will cut out the design today. I am looking forward to it, as it seems it has been a while since I have been at the scroll saw. Hopefully, I will have some pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I am also in the midst of doing some major organization. With living in a small place here, it seems that things really pile up quickly. I need to go through things and sort things out and get everything in order again. I like knowing exactly where everything is when I need it and taking an hour here and there to keep things in order pays off quite a bit down the line when I am in the middle of a project and need to find something. It feels good when everything is sorted and where it should be. I always feel I work better when it is that way.
> 
> Thank you for all the nice thoughts yesterday, both on the list and in PM's. I only have a couple more days on the medication I have to take and then I am sure that I will be back to normal. I made some creme of chicken and rice soup and that went down very well. At least I will be done with this all by next Thursday when I am going to celebrate Thanksgiving. I have to be able to eat for that!
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.


Quite an interesting read. You seem to write clearly to me, although I do understand that some, while reading may have a problem of comprehending what they are reading and have to re read something to completely understand what they've read. Which happens to be my problem sometimes when reading long articles.

I've been told that when writing something for general public reading, that it should be kept at about a 5th to 6th grade reading level for easy reading and clear understanding of what is read. Don't ask how I know this as its one of those trivial pieces of information I've picked up along the way of life. Keep that in mind when writing instructions. I think that will go a long way in helping beginners and novices to better understand your instructions. Just food for thought.

Glad to hear you have someone to bounce things off of and give you and honest opinion, while being sensitive of how you might feel about your work. I'm just now learning to listen to others opinions without being sensitive of my feelings about my work. Those kind of people can teach you a lot if your willing to listen. Like you said others may see things in a different light.

I know what you mean about having everything in its place. I just wish my wife did when it comes to my kitchen. LOL My shop on the other hand is another story. I like things organized in the shop although it sometimes gets messy if I don't put things back right away when I'm done. Which requires me to spend 2 or 3 hours cleaning up instead of doing it right away. It does make working in the shop much smoother though when its organized.

Sorry I didn't know you were under the weather. Its that time of year again time to stock up on meds for those down times. Hope your feeling better soon. Nothing like homemade chicken soup when your sick.

Look forward to seeing your pics, I enjoy the work you do.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*

Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.

For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.

So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.

After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)

Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:






I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.

I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.

I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:

http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum

You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.

I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.

As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!

(Did I tell you all I love technology?)

So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!

So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Sheila,
That is just great! I LOVE the video!
You are the master of your craft.
Ellen


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Good morning Sheila,

A good video with good lighting and good sound. I look forward to when you start doing 'talkies' as well LOL!

I agree with you that people would benefit by seeing you actually doing the sawing, plus the myriad things you must have to also do to get a project looking as good as yours.

I used to do 48 hour days…no fun but you get a lot done!

Mark


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


goodmorning Sheila 
congratulations with all the new titles you now can add to your CV and businesscards….lol 
its a great little test clip you have done Sheila and very sharp all over and all the other small but 
allso as importen things I´ll bett you are on to those before you know it 
I just wonder : are you filmming on the highest resulution ?, becourse I ask is I had to wait a few
times while it loaded to me under the clip , if you do that the vidioclip can be too big in megabits 
to handle both on your computer when you come to the point were you want to edit them together
and allso to behandled on the net and when people want to download them 
if you record with the highes resulution then play around with how low you can go and still have sharp
pictures without any blurry on them , Just a thought from me Sheila

and about the acount isue on you-tube , you can create a new E-mail adress on hotmail and 
then use that to create your new name Sheila Landry Designs with on you-tube if its only a matter 
to be used to create the acount

go get them girl and congrat´s with you new play ground

Dennis


----------



## CoolDavion

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


That is pretty amazing work on the saw I guess I need to practice a little more w/ my saw.
I'm working on a coupe christmas gifts and they were nowhere near as complicated or a smooth as that was.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Thank you all!

@Dennis - Yes, that was the highest resolution. The clip is about 4 minutes long and is 200 mb. I am still testing the waters and going to see if I can bump it down a notch and still get decent clarity. I appreciate you telling me because this is the stuff I need to know. I have a pretty good computer so everything is quick on it but I need to know how others see it.

Thank you so much for your feedback - keep it coming. I want it to be good! 

Sheial


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Sheila, this a nice video that takes a lot of the mystery out of scroll sawing for me. This was both enjoyable and informative. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


that's awesome. 
short clips on specific sections of the process is perfect. 
I'm sitting here with my mouth open at how fast you are and how you whip that wood around 360 degrees ..
my blade would have broken 3-4 times during that segment, I'm sure.

excellent


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Christ you're quick and accurate too!

Video good. Could do with some background music, something you like to listen too whilst working perhaps.
Otherwise it was steady (good if you're trying to pay close attention, as I was), uncluttered and visually very clear.
Maybe a voice-over next time( the bit I most fear).

Good job, Sheila. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Very impressive! I'd turn volume down a bit and add background music as Martyn suggested. I don't know that a voice over is necessary while cutting. Maybe an intro to tell what kind of wood you prefer for this project, and how you laid the pattern on it. Keeping it short is important, though, and doing things in 'sections' so you don't lose the viewer. Good job, Sheila. You're off and running!


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Excellent video! I agree with the comments on short sections - the length of this one was just right for me. Can you link them together like a blog series? It seems like that would be a cool feature - You could end up with a full instructional series. I see what you mean about the 48 hour days…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


In answer to all of your comments -

Yes, I plan on making lots of 'shorts' with little steps. I think the short ones are the best. I am planning the 'series' idea for projects too, so you can pick the part that you want to see without having to go through everything.

I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I just downloaded Windows Movie Maker for video editing. I think it will have plenty to make these nice. I am going to try to run a music track on this one just to see. This was just my sample video and nothing that I will keep. It was just to get my feet wet (or hands dusty, if you will) and test things out.

I want to keep these simple, but nice. I will talk in subsequent videos. I am going to try doing the coloring on the candle tray today and do a video of that with me talking. We will see how it works. There is lots for me to read also an the Windows Movie Maker site so I want to at least learn the basics on that before I go too much farther.

I do appreciate all the comments a lot. It will help me get a better feel for things! Thank you!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


and I kind of liked the sound of the machine running … for me, it helps to "hear" when it is cutting correctly ..


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Watching you cut makes me wonder if I look that good cutting. 
I am really glad you are getting in to video, it is fun to beable to see how things are done sometimes. 
Great Job
MrsN


----------



## MShort

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Excellent idea. Thank you.


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Isn't the digital age great. Looks like you're going to be the master of videos!


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


My 2c…

You GO GIRL!

If I were to make a new mail account, I'd use gmail. Hotmail doesn't kill spam like gmail does. I have hotmail, gmail, yahoo, and gmail is the most advanced and flexible and flat out kills spam.

One consideration that Dennis poses is internet speed. The net is blazingly fast, but some folks still have 56K baud modems. It would take some time for 200Megs to load using a 56K modem. Also, they are notorious for not connecting at 56K exactly, maybe 48K, or 36K etc. which would really slow things down. All you ever wanted to know about modems Also, end users can increase their buffering on their computer. Plenty of instructional videos on the youtube.

I don't know if Moviemaker will give the stats regarding load times? Some of the webpage design programs will depending on the size of a jpg image. Not sure about videos.

Check out Youtube's "Editing Video" link for some good info.


----------



## Gregn

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


*WOW*!!! Those are some magic fingers. Good video of your scrolling.


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


I love it, Sheila!!! You are truly a master of the scrollsaw. Thanks for the video clip.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Wow, Sheila, Edith was surprised at how fast you cut and whipped the thing round and round! She wants to know how fast the scroll saw was running.

As to the 48 hour day, You would just have to mooooove further north during the summer to take advantage of the midnight sun where the sun doesn't set but hangs low on the horizon and then comes back up again. Just a thought! ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Amazing! I bet you can probably pick up an older digital video camera cheap on CraigsList. Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## Houtje

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


That's a nice video Sheila….
And it also will be a nce piece of work when it's finished.

Thanks,Houtje


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Other than not including your dulcet tones with the video, my only criticism might be that you didn't tag it as a video, so that it would be included in that section of this site.

Keep up the good work. You'll convince me to dust off my *own* scroll saw sooner or later.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


That was brilliant you are very skilled & quick It would be good to do a commentary (voice over) while the video runs to point out to us mere mortals the finer aspects of your technique ( you probably don't even think about anymore) I have a 2 speed Delta scrollsaw which I rarely use but you're convincing me. I see you have a smooth polished table which mine doesn't have is that important? what blades types do you use. Perhaps you could tell us about these things as you go. but that was great thanks Sheila
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


Thanks, Everyone. As I said, it was only my first attempt. I will hopefully be improving as I have more experience at shooting. I did do this one at the best setting and I need to try something with the medium setting and see how that will affect the download time. I have seen so many bad videos though that are at low settings and I don't want to go there. I would rather have many short videos that you can actually see details than a longer one where it isn't clear. 
@tdv - I do keep the table clean, which isn't difficult to do. Every once in a while I use WD-40 on it with some steel wool or fine grit sandpaper. After cleaning it with that, I spray some Windex to clean off the oil. Then I give it a coat of paste wax and it stays slick and smooth.

I also use Olsen blades. I think they follow where you want to go the best. I have tried many other popular brands and they don't want to track properly. The size in this video were #2 reverse tooth, which means the bottom inch of teeth faces up so that the tearout on the back is minimal. The wood used was 1/2" aspen so it was fairly easy to cut. The grain is quite even and tight and it is easy to control. I didn't tag it as a video because it was only my first test and I mainly posted it to learn how to do so. I will do more videos which will focus more acutely on different techniques.

Scroll sawing is really quite easy when you get the hang of it. I look at it like I am drawing with the blade. 

Thanks for all the feedback! Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


This is now the beginning of reality. A video of your work in progress and in process…. This was the wish I had during your website revision and now it is there… Go on..

It is really amazing how you scrollcut those delicate curves…. Thanks a lot for the learning I gained.


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *Lights . . . camera . . . action!!*
> 
> Yesterday was quite a break though. I know it is the beginning of bigger and better things for me.
> 
> For a while now, many of you have requested that I make videos to teach others both how to scroll saw and also to paint and finish projects. It was only this week that I discovered that my digital camera took such nice video. I knew it took videos, but for some reason, I thought it would be crappy and unwatchable. Maybe I was thinking of the crummy cell phone videos that I have seen.
> 
> So yesterday, while I was cutting out the gingerbread candle tray, I thought I would play around with the video and take some footage (that's a new word I will be using now I suppose - "footage") of myself cutting. I had some test runs and learned quite a bit. The first couple of times I had the focus set where the camera kept 'looking' for the focus throughout the clip. That was annoying because it started out clear and kept changing back to blurry and then clear again and so on. It reminded me of the late 1960's.
> 
> After figuring out the correct settings, I tried another test run using my tripod. I checked the focus and it was fine (and consistant) and I sat down to cut and just when I started I moved the light right into the view of the camera so that the clip was the head of the light with me scroll sawing behind it. (DUH!)
> 
> Finally, I did a clip where everything went right. Look out George Lucus! Here I come! Here is the clip for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad I had a decent test clip before I ran out of holes to scroll! I think it came out fairly well and you can see things OK. I would really like to know what you think.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon/evening setting up the YouTube account and all. It seems that I already had an account called "scrollgirlcanada" that I have absolutely no recollection of creating. I know that YouTube is now owned by Google and I have Gmail and it is all hooked together. I tried to make an account with Sheila Landry Designs as the name and it won't allow me to because there is already an account associated with my email. I am afraid if I delete the account it will screw up my Picasa stuff, and I don't want to chance it. It doesn't matter anyway. I will tag everything appropriately and title things so that it will be found under both names.
> 
> I also created my own YouTube channel. That was fun. Of course working with graphics I like the look of it better. Then, too when I add new video people will know right away and be able to access it all at once. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum
> 
> You can subscribe to that if you want and also leave comments there too. (I hope some of you do so I won't feel lonely there!) I am still just learning about YouTube and how it works, but it is a fun new adventure and I think it will open a world of opportunity for me. There are many woodworkers that will benefit from actually seeing this stuff done, as you know and I think it will be a tremendous teaching tool.
> 
> I still have to add some voice stuff and learn to do some editing. (I don't talk on the test - I figure I need to walk before I run!) I think I will look into my Windows 7 software and see if that is adequate. I have Adobe Premier but I think that would be quite a bit more than I need right now. I want to keep it kind of simple.
> 
> As for the tray, I got it cut out and then got involved in this other stuff. I am doing to add the tinting today and may make another production on that process just to see how it goes. It should be quite fun!
> 
> (Did I tell you all I love technology?)
> 
> So much fun to be had - so little time!! Did anyone figure out how to have a 48 hour day yet?? I can't wait to get rolling with this. I hope it inspires you all to try some new things too!
> 
> So for today, "that's a wrap!" I'll see you all on the red carpet!


First off, I want to say the video is great. Just long enough. A big help to me to see someone else scroll. I appreicate seeing your techinigue and hope to try to mimic some of your turns on my next project. I like how you did the little corner cutout to assist with tight turns. I'll have to watch it several more times.

My feedback would be to lower the volumn when it's just the SS, but of course we can do that with our controls. As for the music several people have asked for, well I guess I'm the oddball. I've found I seldom like it, of course I can mute the video if there is no narrative. I don't remember if it a YouTube option to turn off music and leave the other sounds, but that could be handy. The video was nice and clear. Thanks for sharing it.
Vicki


----------



## scrollgirl

*So Much to Learn*

For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.

I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.

Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.

I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.

In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.

I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.

I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.

I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.

So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.

I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


I'm sure you're aware of this, but just in case…
Have your car insurance switched to "storage" coverage. It's *much *cheaper than having it covered for driving. Just be sure to switch back *before *taking it for a spin in the spring.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


Yes, I have. There are lots of people around here that do that and I think that is the way to go. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


i have some special connections with holly wood…so if your wanting a strong male presence in your video…i can put a call into brad..as in pitt…and i think the two of you doing the scroll saw video's would be a good way to go…brad also knows how to work with bears and that could be an advantage…get bart the bear also as an actor for one of the video stints…, but then again those two options could be budget busters…so instead of brad…i have been know to do doubles work for him…i might arrange my schedule and come and do a shoot with ya if ya like…lol….....enjoy your day…ill pm more later this afternoon…grizz


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


If you could do a tutorial on your saw, that would be interesting. Mine (a Delta cheapo) doesn't pop the blade off like yours does.

There's lots to learn and I found google to be my friend. Of course, knowing what to ask it is another learning curve.

Just think, a mere 10 years ago this kind of creative power was in the hands of very few. Today, it's readily available to whomever chooses to learn it. The first Mac came out in 1984 and its 'limited' graphic capabilities put many a typesetter out of business. And now you have a 64 bit processor!! That's SMOKIN' hot!


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


Sheila,

As a Smalltime Podcaster. Audio and Video. I don't do it all the time, but from time to time. I found some of the problems you are going to run into with the Music. Alot of it is Copyright as you said.

Here is one Soluation for you. Here is a Site of Independant Song Writers that don't have Copyright on them, Basically what you will be doing when you add one of their songs is Advertise for them so to speak. When you make a Video or an Audio Podcast you begin or close your cast with Audio and who hears it, they hear these artist.

Go here to check it out. It's called Music Alley. You will have to sign up for an account, and it's free the last time I checked, you search and listen to what you want, you choose then download, then add it to your Audio or Video.

Enjoy,
Handi


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


Shelia, There are quite a few drivers here in the Seattle Tacoma area that should put their car keys away permanently )

I didn't have a chance to watch your vid yesterday, maybe I'll get back to it today. Migraine day, so it will be a quiet one, even though I have work to do to get ready for snow this week and into the winter. We are forecast to be worse than normal, but normal is barely freezing the last decade ;-))

Need to unload wood so I can take the trailer to the tree farm and bring the tractor home for the winter. Brought the 5th wheel home a couple weeks ago. It is a higher priority so the water lines don't freeze and break.

Seems like we are all in the same mode, preparing for the inevitable; CHRISTMAS!!! Whether we know it or not ;-))


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


72 degree's right now…low 50's tonight…..))...i dont see the problem topa…just get the sun screen out..lol….its one of the very few things i like about the south…but i like it..grizz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


Where you at Grizz? downunder with degoose ? )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


I am thinking when I talk on the videos, there won't be a need for music. YouTube has a source for music that I can put perhaps in the background. I played around with Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I found it worked nicely. I did another video today where I put two segments together. I was able to apply a fade in and fade out, as well as a transition between the two segments with very little trouble. I will post the video in tomorrows' blog.

@Ron - I will be happy to do a video on my saw. I love the DeWalt and I think it is a great saw and one of your best buys for the money. I love the blade changing system too. It is quite easy and fast. It makes a huge difference when you are cutting a piece with many internal cuts.

I am still a bit uncomfortable about doing the videos, but I think it will be easier as I do more. I can see that it will certainly help prepare me for the lectures that I will be doing in March at the show. I am glad you all enjoy watching them.

I appreciate all the feedback. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


We caught up with you today Shelia. You woke up to snow, we're going to sleep with it ;-) Both coasts are covered now !!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


if i open my upright freezer and look at the top where the coils are…i see white and i see ice….besides that..when i look outside…its 56 right now…lol…sorry topa…couldnt resist…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much to Learn*
> 
> For the first time this season, there is a light dusting of white snow on the ground. It is actually quite pretty though and even though there is only a touch, it is enough to make me realize that the time is quickly approaching when I have to put my car keys away for the winter.
> 
> I will probably have one more week of errands and getting things buttoned up and then resolve myself to the fact that I am grounded for the duration. I really don't mind though, as there is much to do and I need to finish my holiday projects and start planning for the March show. Before I know it, it will be upon me.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day doing research. I was looking at the different video editing software and what they do and trying to figure out my needs. As I said, I am going to keep it fairly basic. What I posted yesterday was what I consider a 'raw' video. No editing whatsoever. I was thinking of adding music to it and then I realized that I couldn't just pick a tune and put the track on it. There are so many different copyrights and all that it muddied up the water fairly quickly. I then read that YouTube offers AudioSwap which is their own database of acceptable music that you can add. That was a great help, but I have yet to try it as the list of available music is long and I want something fitting.
> 
> I downloaded Windows Movie Maker 2.6 and I think that may do the job fine for me. I am running Windows 7 64 bit and I read that it works very well with it. I still have to experiment and play around and see what I like best. I am amazed at how much information is out there and the time that takes to figure everything out.
> 
> In the short term, I want to do another couple of videos quite soon. I want to do one showing how to tint the candle tray that I cut out and also do a series on some basic painting techniques. I think I am going to paint Mr. Snowman from the skating pond set because he offers up a variety of techniques. I will divide the video into several short sections.
> 
> I do plan on talking through these instructional videos. In looking at the editing software, I need to learn how to do voice over stuff. I don't know if I even have a microphone though so I will probably just talk as I go on at least these earlier ones. I think it will get the point across fine.
> 
> I was very appreciative of all the observations and suggestions that I received. Many valid points were brought up which will help me a lot in making future clips. It brings a whole new dimension to my designing and allows me to teach from right here.
> 
> I found it interesting that many people thought I cut fast. I feel that I go at a rather relaxed pace. I like to feel that I am having fun and my main goal is accuracy rather than speed. The wood that I was using on that tray was aspen which may have been part of why it went so quickly. Aspen is almost like cutting pine it is so soft, although the grain is far more even and it is less sappy. It is wonderful for scroll saw work, I think - especially for a beginner. The blade I used was a #2 reverse which is the second smallest that I have in my arsenal right now (although I have some 3/0's on order). All in all the project went quite smoothly.
> 
> So for today I will be finishing up the try and hopefully adding some color to my gingerbread people. I have everything sanded and ready for finishing and it came out cute. It is not a difficult project at all, I don't believe and it did scroll up quite quickly.
> 
> I wanted to do some painting again today but I am not sure where the day will go. I have many choices as to where I will place my energies and one is better than the last. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


Grizz, Must be a boring life without snow ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

*A "Talkie" *

I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.

I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.

I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.

As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.

Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.

The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.

Here is the video for you to see:






I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.

I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.

Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.

And the list goes on . . .

I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Goodmorning Sheila 
good to see how fast you get confidense with the vidiomedium  
it was nearly perfect (don´t get me wrong I know there is still long way)
I only find two very small things the first one you can correct by going to talk overs 
after you have made the vidioclip (your voice get up and down in volume ) but that 
has something to do with the mikrofon is sitting on the camara 
and you have a very niice and good voice sound (great to hear you) so just ceep going
and talk all you want  
the second was the edge of the table is in the picture and give a black strip in the 
side of the film and was a little disterbing and we couldn´t see you mix the paint
but its only minor things that is easy to correct and I know you want us to see what
it was you were doing on the plate instead of mixing paint
and all in all a good vidio Sheila and with that speed on the learning curve I´ll bett
we soon will see all the speciel effects in them tooo….LOL

have a great day Sheila
Dennis


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

Lookin good.

Maybe one of these days. You ought to think about your Video Series on Painting to be converted to DVD which I think you can do in Windows Movie Maker. And Sale them on your Site. I'm Sure if they are all Basic Information that anyone can do and well explained, that a little Price Tag on it will get you a little cash as well.

And I basically mean this for some that can't See your Videos. Travis at Scrollsaw Village offers some of his Instructional Videos on DVD for the ones on the Forum that can't watch them cause of being on Dial-up.

Just a thought anyway. Nice Video!

Handi


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


fantastic!! 
weren't you having a little time of "non-inspiration" a while back?? I guess it was just storing up some energy for your big leap forward.

Perfect amount of time, in my opinion. 
Exactly the information that I would want to hear. It was clear, concise, informative.
I prefer the non-music option as I can focus on the process.

well done!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Very informative, good job Sheila. I think your confidence in your skill makes for a very relaxed instructional
Thanks for the post
Trevor


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila, this was a pretty informative video. You certainly have a great deal of ability to be able to paint like this. I am not sure I would have the patience to be able to handle staining all these small areas. 

But thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


I like that. In the second section you either moved your camera, or sat on the opposite side of your table, so the active right hand did not obscure the view. Super! You're really getting the hang of this, and your website will eventually be the 'go-to' place for scrollers to get educated and want to buy your patterns. Next will be mugs and T shirts with your logo on them! ;-)


----------



## OttoH

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


A great first video Sheila, I have never used the antiquing medium before, but have often wondered about it. Thanks for sharing, I look forward to more video tips and tricks in the future!


----------



## Stevinmarin

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila, this looks like a technique I'll have to try sometime. Maybe on something less intricate! Do you paint inside the holes? I've always found that to be very challenging. Often, the brush sort of scrapes across the edges of the holes and leaves blobs. Is there a special way to do that?

Glad you made the video and am looking forward to more. I have been using Windows Movie Maker for years. It gets the job done and the price was right. At least on my old computer, it tends to crash and freeze up a lot. But I have learned to anticipate it and we have reached a certain understanding!

Steve


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Well done and very imformative. You are better in writing and much more on actual voice. This is a good training for you on your forthcoming teaching seminar…. A demo teaching recorded … once replayed you can note your mistake and correct them. Even the mannerism is very clear in the video… that happened when I was on the trainer's trainee program. Keep going… practice makes perfect.


----------



## rozzi

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Very Good! Enjoyed it. Keep them coming.


----------



## TheDane

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila-I'm in the software business and we hear the 'Windows vs Mac' stuff all of the time. IMHO, it is like anything else … you use the tools you have.

And with regard to music … why bother? You're not doing a theatrical production, you're doing an instructional video.

So long as the photography provides pictures that are clear and in-focus, and your narration is clear and concise, and the presentation is logically organized, you should be in good shape.

I'm not disparaging pieces with production values … I'm just saying content is more important than form.

-Gerry


----------



## Simons44

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Talkie" *
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday playing around with video stuff and reading about it. Usually Sunday is my painting day and with Christmas only a few weeks away I probably should have been working on my gifts, but I couldn't help but explore this new 'toy' that I have discovered.
> 
> I like the Windows Movie Maker software. (Now don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me! - I know anyone who says they like anything Windows puts out is instantly labeled "politically incorrect") It does what it says it should. The version I am working with (2.6) was really made for XP but it received good reviews and it was said to work well with Windows 7. So far so good.
> 
> I find that in regard to instructional videos - less is better. I believe that the content is the most important thing and should be the focus of attention. I realize that most of you mentioned music being added to the videos, but that complicates things tremendously. In order to bring in music, there is a myriad of things such as copyrights and permissions etc. that come into play. Frankly, I would rather spend my time providing valid content rather than searching for music that I could use.
> 
> As I mentioned before, YouTube offers a service called AudioSwap that allows you to pick approved music which doesn't cost anything. In most cases, I feel that most of the time I will be speaking and explaining what I am doing on camera and the need for music won't be necessary. If I find the circumstances arrive when I have the need for some music in the background, I will certainly try AudioSwap and see how it works.
> 
> Yesterday I tried to put two video clips together to make a single segment. I believe this will be very helpful when making these instructional type videos. I also learned to put in a fade in and a fade out, as well as a transition between the two clips. The tools for this were all in the Windows Movie Maker software and were very straightforward. I think the results were nice and I am happy with them.
> 
> The video shows how to apply the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to the latest candle tray I designed. I began shooting it on the right side, but being right handed, I shot the second segment from the left side. I felt that it was a more comfortable position to work and still allow the camera to get a good shot.
> 
> Here is the video for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize that this is quite a simple clip and I am not even sure that it will have value to others, but I have had several questions regarding the Staining and Antiquing medium and it is a simple overview of the product. I would like to do an additional video of how it works on oak or another wood with a bit more figure to it so that you can get a better idea of how it looks on that type of wood. But for now, this is what I was working on and I thought it would at least give you an idea.
> 
> I find that I get nervous when shooting and somewhat tongue-tied. I am sure that will pass with time and the more I play around with it, the more comfortable I will be. I also think this will be a great way to prepare for the lecturing that I am going to be doing in March. It is a wonderful way to see yourself as others see you.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the gingerbread candle tray and doing the photography on it. I also am in the process of drawing a new tray. This may be my last for the Christmas season, but I think I may have one more following for Christmas if I can get it done quickly. I then want to make a video series of painting "Mr. Snowman" from my skating pond scene start to finish. That one simple piece has several of the basic painting techniques that are used in tole painting and I think it will be very helpful to those who don't paint and want to learn.
> 
> And the list goes on . . .
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with this and I am happy that people are so pleased with the results. I have received several positive comments from people who not only enjoy these simple clips, but are asking for more. I think it will be a wonderful venue to explore. Once again, it is wonderful when work can be so much fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


I also watched and enjoyed your Scroll Saw Test Video. Can you tell us a little about your scroll saw and the tiny blades you use.
thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Breath*

This is the time of the year that just goes by too quickly. In looking at the calendar, there is the realization that Christmas is just a few weeks away. For me it is even sooner, as I have to mail several of my gifts out. If they are to arrive on time, they have to be ready to go in the next week or so. It is easy for me to get caught up and feel harried.

I am torn between continuing to create new things for my business and making other gifts for the people on my list. I love to make many of my Christmas gifts because I do think people enjoy them. Many times I have many new ideas that spin off of something I made for someone. I like my gifts to be something special. Something that is given with the recipient in mind and inspired by that individual.

There are so many people that have touched my life that I would love to give a gift to. Even if it were a small token. It is sometimes difficult to decide where to draw the line. When I think of all the good people in my life, it is sometimes overwhelming. For that reason, I like to do small things throughout the year that show my appreciation for others. I like surprising others with small kindnesses and tokens of appreciation. To me somehow it is more fun than on one single day when everyone is stressed.

I used to get quite stressed out myself during this time of the year. My family was larger then. My kids were with me. For several years when they were small I hosted a large holiday dinner which included my best friend and her family. Although those were great times and cherished memories, they were quite busy and my friend Cari and I worked ourselves ragged in the weeks leading up to the event only to see it pass by too quickly. It was as if we worked right through it and with the blink of an eye it was over.

Things are different for me now and much quieter. I won't be able to be back in the States for the holidays and I will be spending it with my adoptive families here in Canada. It is much less fanfare, but I can see sometimes that even that can creep up and make me anxious. I am good at spotting it however and I have found that taking a little time off every day is a wonderful way to stay grounded and not let it get the best of me.

It did snow yesterday, although most of it is gone now. When I took my walk in the woods, many of the small streams and puddles were beginning to freeze over. The trees are all bear now too and you can almost see through the bare branches to the river from the path on the other side. I find it odd because in some ways you don't feel as isolated but in other ways, you feel even more so because of the quiet.

As I walked past the place where I had picked blackberries only a few short months ago, I couldn't help but notice the difference. In August, the area was overgrown and lush and the sound of birds and insects could be heard buzzing. And that silly rooster. But now it is barren and quiet. The berry bushes are mere twigs. You can hear the river rushing more now from the path - probably because there are few leaves left to buffer its voice. It is a peaceful sound though, and quite mesmerizing.

I didn't take walks in the winter last year. But this year I am prepared. I know the area much better and have my layered 'walking clothes' that I wear to keep warm. I enjoy the time to think and plan. It gets me out and clears my head and in the long run is good for my creativity. There are three different places that I would consider my favorites - all within walking distance. They all have slightly different terrains and each one offers a different type of beauty.

I think that taking time out for yourself is very important to being creative. There were many years when I didn't realize this and being busy every single moment took its toll on me both health-wise and creatively. I have found over the years that taking care of one's self is an essential ingredient in remaining creative and not burning out. Even half an hour a day makes a huge difference. Be it taking a walk, listening to some favorite music with a nice cup of tea or even writing. Do something you love to feed your soul.

In these busy weeks to come, I hope you all don't forget to take the time to stand back and take a breath and enjoy the day and your life in general. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?

"Many people die with their music still in them. Why is this so? Too often it is because they are always getting ready to live. Before they know it, time runs out." ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath*
> 
> This is the time of the year that just goes by too quickly. In looking at the calendar, there is the realization that Christmas is just a few weeks away. For me it is even sooner, as I have to mail several of my gifts out. If they are to arrive on time, they have to be ready to go in the next week or so. It is easy for me to get caught up and feel harried.
> 
> I am torn between continuing to create new things for my business and making other gifts for the people on my list. I love to make many of my Christmas gifts because I do think people enjoy them. Many times I have many new ideas that spin off of something I made for someone. I like my gifts to be something special. Something that is given with the recipient in mind and inspired by that individual.
> 
> There are so many people that have touched my life that I would love to give a gift to. Even if it were a small token. It is sometimes difficult to decide where to draw the line. When I think of all the good people in my life, it is sometimes overwhelming. For that reason, I like to do small things throughout the year that show my appreciation for others. I like surprising others with small kindnesses and tokens of appreciation. To me somehow it is more fun than on one single day when everyone is stressed.
> 
> I used to get quite stressed out myself during this time of the year. My family was larger then. My kids were with me. For several years when they were small I hosted a large holiday dinner which included my best friend and her family. Although those were great times and cherished memories, they were quite busy and my friend Cari and I worked ourselves ragged in the weeks leading up to the event only to see it pass by too quickly. It was as if we worked right through it and with the blink of an eye it was over.
> 
> Things are different for me now and much quieter. I won't be able to be back in the States for the holidays and I will be spending it with my adoptive families here in Canada. It is much less fanfare, but I can see sometimes that even that can creep up and make me anxious. I am good at spotting it however and I have found that taking a little time off every day is a wonderful way to stay grounded and not let it get the best of me.
> 
> It did snow yesterday, although most of it is gone now. When I took my walk in the woods, many of the small streams and puddles were beginning to freeze over. The trees are all bear now too and you can almost see through the bare branches to the river from the path on the other side. I find it odd because in some ways you don't feel as isolated but in other ways, you feel even more so because of the quiet.
> 
> As I walked past the place where I had picked blackberries only a few short months ago, I couldn't help but notice the difference. In August, the area was overgrown and lush and the sound of birds and insects could be heard buzzing. And that silly rooster. But now it is barren and quiet. The berry bushes are mere twigs. You can hear the river rushing more now from the path - probably because there are few leaves left to buffer its voice. It is a peaceful sound though, and quite mesmerizing.
> 
> I didn't take walks in the winter last year. But this year I am prepared. I know the area much better and have my layered 'walking clothes' that I wear to keep warm. I enjoy the time to think and plan. It gets me out and clears my head and in the long run is good for my creativity. There are three different places that I would consider my favorites - all within walking distance. They all have slightly different terrains and each one offers a different type of beauty.
> 
> I think that taking time out for yourself is very important to being creative. There were many years when I didn't realize this and being busy every single moment took its toll on me both health-wise and creatively. I have found over the years that taking care of one's self is an essential ingredient in remaining creative and not burning out. Even half an hour a day makes a huge difference. Be it taking a walk, listening to some favorite music with a nice cup of tea or even writing. Do something you love to feed your soul.
> 
> In these busy weeks to come, I hope you all don't forget to take the time to stand back and take a breath and enjoy the day and your life in general. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> "Many people die with their music still in them. Why is this so? Too often it is because they are always getting ready to live. Before they know it, time runs out." ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


Hello there Sheila 
don´t worry so much becourse you ain´t have the time to make those presents
remember to run a business you work twice the hours that others do
and they still havn´t the time to make gift to there closest beloved once they
just rush out and buy the first thing they see on the shelffs in the stores
and don´t even think about what it is and if it is the right gift to them ( use and throw away) .. :-(

and about the holliday dinners well I know its wrong to think like this, but think it anyway
you have done yours over the years now its there time to do a little time in the kitchen
you can always payback with a grande party next time you round the next scary scharp corners
in the years of life.

remember the terain isn´t look what you are used to in the winther with all the white snow 
covering the ground and change all
so I hope you have learned to read a topic map and use a compass , anyway just remember to have 
it with you when walking away from streets 
sorry just the boyscout that came to me 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath*
> 
> This is the time of the year that just goes by too quickly. In looking at the calendar, there is the realization that Christmas is just a few weeks away. For me it is even sooner, as I have to mail several of my gifts out. If they are to arrive on time, they have to be ready to go in the next week or so. It is easy for me to get caught up and feel harried.
> 
> I am torn between continuing to create new things for my business and making other gifts for the people on my list. I love to make many of my Christmas gifts because I do think people enjoy them. Many times I have many new ideas that spin off of something I made for someone. I like my gifts to be something special. Something that is given with the recipient in mind and inspired by that individual.
> 
> There are so many people that have touched my life that I would love to give a gift to. Even if it were a small token. It is sometimes difficult to decide where to draw the line. When I think of all the good people in my life, it is sometimes overwhelming. For that reason, I like to do small things throughout the year that show my appreciation for others. I like surprising others with small kindnesses and tokens of appreciation. To me somehow it is more fun than on one single day when everyone is stressed.
> 
> I used to get quite stressed out myself during this time of the year. My family was larger then. My kids were with me. For several years when they were small I hosted a large holiday dinner which included my best friend and her family. Although those were great times and cherished memories, they were quite busy and my friend Cari and I worked ourselves ragged in the weeks leading up to the event only to see it pass by too quickly. It was as if we worked right through it and with the blink of an eye it was over.
> 
> Things are different for me now and much quieter. I won't be able to be back in the States for the holidays and I will be spending it with my adoptive families here in Canada. It is much less fanfare, but I can see sometimes that even that can creep up and make me anxious. I am good at spotting it however and I have found that taking a little time off every day is a wonderful way to stay grounded and not let it get the best of me.
> 
> It did snow yesterday, although most of it is gone now. When I took my walk in the woods, many of the small streams and puddles were beginning to freeze over. The trees are all bear now too and you can almost see through the bare branches to the river from the path on the other side. I find it odd because in some ways you don't feel as isolated but in other ways, you feel even more so because of the quiet.
> 
> As I walked past the place where I had picked blackberries only a few short months ago, I couldn't help but notice the difference. In August, the area was overgrown and lush and the sound of birds and insects could be heard buzzing. And that silly rooster. But now it is barren and quiet. The berry bushes are mere twigs. You can hear the river rushing more now from the path - probably because there are few leaves left to buffer its voice. It is a peaceful sound though, and quite mesmerizing.
> 
> I didn't take walks in the winter last year. But this year I am prepared. I know the area much better and have my layered 'walking clothes' that I wear to keep warm. I enjoy the time to think and plan.  It gets me out and clears my head and in the long run is good for my creativity. There are three different places that I would consider my favorites - all within walking distance. They all have slightly different terrains and each one offers a different type of beauty.
> 
> I think that taking time out for yourself is very important to being creative. There were many years when I didn't realize this and being busy every single moment took its toll on me both health-wise and creatively. I have found over the years that taking care of one's self is an essential ingredient in remaining creative and not burning out. Even half an hour a day makes a huge difference. Be it taking a walk, listening to some favorite music with a nice cup of tea or even writing. Do something you love to feed your soul.
> 
> In these busy weeks to come, I hope you all don't forget to take the time to stand back and take a breath and enjoy the day and your life in general. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> "Many people die with their music still in them. Why is this so? Too often it is because they are always getting ready to live. Before they know it, time runs out." ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


Sheila, it is good that you are taking some time for yourself, It gets the creative juices flowing.
I can be so easy to get into a rut and work on auto pilot.
Suddenly you look around and the season has changed and you miss the transformation.
My favourite gift to receive, is a happy smile.

Be well
Jamie


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath*
> 
> This is the time of the year that just goes by too quickly. In looking at the calendar, there is the realization that Christmas is just a few weeks away. For me it is even sooner, as I have to mail several of my gifts out. If they are to arrive on time, they have to be ready to go in the next week or so. It is easy for me to get caught up and feel harried.
> 
> I am torn between continuing to create new things for my business and making other gifts for the people on my list. I love to make many of my Christmas gifts because I do think people enjoy them. Many times I have many new ideas that spin off of something I made for someone. I like my gifts to be something special. Something that is given with the recipient in mind and inspired by that individual.
> 
> There are so many people that have touched my life that I would love to give a gift to. Even if it were a small token. It is sometimes difficult to decide where to draw the line. When I think of all the good people in my life, it is sometimes overwhelming. For that reason, I like to do small things throughout the year that show my appreciation for others. I like surprising others with small kindnesses and tokens of appreciation. To me somehow it is more fun than on one single day when everyone is stressed.
> 
> I used to get quite stressed out myself during this time of the year. My family was larger then. My kids were with me. For several years when they were small I hosted a large holiday dinner which included my best friend and her family. Although those were great times and cherished memories, they were quite busy and my friend Cari and I worked ourselves ragged in the weeks leading up to the event only to see it pass by too quickly. It was as if we worked right through it and with the blink of an eye it was over.
> 
> Things are different for me now and much quieter. I won't be able to be back in the States for the holidays and I will be spending it with my adoptive families here in Canada. It is much less fanfare, but I can see sometimes that even that can creep up and make me anxious. I am good at spotting it however and I have found that taking a little time off every day is a wonderful way to stay grounded and not let it get the best of me.
> 
> It did snow yesterday, although most of it is gone now. When I took my walk in the woods, many of the small streams and puddles were beginning to freeze over. The trees are all bear now too and you can almost see through the bare branches to the river from the path on the other side. I find it odd because in some ways you don't feel as isolated but in other ways, you feel even more so because of the quiet.
> 
> As I walked past the place where I had picked blackberries only a few short months ago, I couldn't help but notice the difference. In August, the area was overgrown and lush and the sound of birds and insects could be heard buzzing. And that silly rooster. But now it is barren and quiet. The berry bushes are mere twigs. You can hear the river rushing more now from the path - probably because there are few leaves left to buffer its voice. It is a peaceful sound though, and quite mesmerizing.
> 
> I didn't take walks in the winter last year. But this year I am prepared. I know the area much better and have my layered 'walking clothes' that I wear to keep warm. I enjoy the time to think and plan. It gets me out and clears my head and in the long run is good for my creativity. There are three different places that I would consider my favorites - all within walking distance. They all have slightly different terrains and each one offers a different type of beauty.
> 
> I think that taking time out for yourself is very important to being creative. There were many years when I didn't realize this and being busy every single moment took its toll on me both health-wise and creatively. I have found over the years that taking care of one's self is an essential ingredient in remaining creative and not burning out. Even half an hour a day makes a huge difference. Be it taking a walk, listening to some favorite music with a nice cup of tea or even writing. Do something you love to feed your soul.
> 
> In these busy weeks to come, I hope you all don't forget to take the time to stand back and take a breath and enjoy the day and your life in general. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> "Many people die with their music still in them. Why is this so? Too often it is because they are always getting ready to live. Before they know it, time runs out." ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


Christmas is a sneakin' up on us alright ) Glad you are out of the snow. I had to drive about 80 miles out to the coast for a job yesterday. By the time I got home it was snowing. We had almost 7 inches and traffic was a nightmare, but I missed it ) By 8 PM the power went out and the temps dropped to about 20 F. LOML was reading by kerosene lamp light when I went to bed.

This AM, I built a fire to warm up the house and had a service call to go to. Before I got back to start the generator, the power was back on ;-)) I was afraid it might be another one of those 2 or 3 dayers :-(( Was out of a week about 15 yrs ago and 5 days another time. the legislature passed a law saying you are responsible for the damage if you stop the power company from trimming your trees. That helped keep the power on a lot ever since!!)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath*
> 
> This is the time of the year that just goes by too quickly. In looking at the calendar, there is the realization that Christmas is just a few weeks away. For me it is even sooner, as I have to mail several of my gifts out. If they are to arrive on time, they have to be ready to go in the next week or so. It is easy for me to get caught up and feel harried.
> 
> I am torn between continuing to create new things for my business and making other gifts for the people on my list. I love to make many of my Christmas gifts because I do think people enjoy them. Many times I have many new ideas that spin off of something I made for someone. I like my gifts to be something special. Something that is given with the recipient in mind and inspired by that individual.
> 
> There are so many people that have touched my life that I would love to give a gift to. Even if it were a small token. It is sometimes difficult to decide where to draw the line. When I think of all the good people in my life, it is sometimes overwhelming. For that reason, I like to do small things throughout the year that show my appreciation for others. I like surprising others with small kindnesses and tokens of appreciation. To me somehow it is more fun than on one single day when everyone is stressed.
> 
> I used to get quite stressed out myself during this time of the year. My family was larger then. My kids were with me. For several years when they were small I hosted a large holiday dinner which included my best friend and her family. Although those were great times and cherished memories, they were quite busy and my friend Cari and I worked ourselves ragged in the weeks leading up to the event only to see it pass by too quickly. It was as if we worked right through it and with the blink of an eye it was over.
> 
> Things are different for me now and much quieter. I won't be able to be back in the States for the holidays and I will be spending it with my adoptive families here in Canada. It is much less fanfare, but I can see sometimes that even that can creep up and make me anxious. I am good at spotting it however and I have found that taking a little time off every day is a wonderful way to stay grounded and not let it get the best of me.
> 
> It did snow yesterday, although most of it is gone now. When I took my walk in the woods, many of the small streams and puddles were beginning to freeze over. The trees are all bear now too and you can almost see through the bare branches to the river from the path on the other side. I find it odd because in some ways you don't feel as isolated but in other ways, you feel even more so because of the quiet.
> 
> As I walked past the place where I had picked blackberries only a few short months ago, I couldn't help but notice the difference. In August, the area was overgrown and lush and the sound of birds and insects could be heard buzzing. And that silly rooster. But now it is barren and quiet. The berry bushes are mere twigs. You can hear the river rushing more now from the path - probably because there are few leaves left to buffer its voice. It is a peaceful sound though, and quite mesmerizing.
> 
> I didn't take walks in the winter last year. But this year I am prepared. I know the area much better and have my layered 'walking clothes' that I wear to keep warm. I enjoy the time to think and plan. It gets me out and clears my head and in the long run is good for my creativity. There are three different places that I would consider my favorites - all within walking distance. They all have slightly different terrains and each one offers a different type of beauty.
> 
> I think that taking time out for yourself is very important to being creative. There were many years when I didn't realize this and being busy every single moment took its toll on me both health-wise and creatively. I have found over the years that taking care of one's self is an essential ingredient in remaining creative and not burning out. Even half an hour a day makes a huge difference. Be it taking a walk, listening to some favorite music with a nice cup of tea or even writing. Do something you love to feed your soul.
> 
> In these busy weeks to come, I hope you all don't forget to take the time to stand back and take a breath and enjoy the day and your life in general. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> "Many people die with their music still in them. Why is this so? Too often it is because they are always getting ready to live. Before they know it, time runs out." ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


To all of you - Thank you for your comments. 

@ Dennis - I think you are right. I am in a different stage of my life and it is times like this at the holidays that I tend to reminisce and think back to when my kids were all together with me. They are grown now and have their own lives and I sometimes wish it were possible for us to all be together again for the holidays, but sometimes it just isn't the case. The important thing is that they are happy and healthy and living good lives. I do miss them though.

I walk on the path most of the time and don't stray far from it - especially when I am walking alone. Once this summer my partner and I wandered off and were deeper in the woods than we bargained for and it took about an hour or two to get back. I wasn't really scared, but more uncomfortable because the trees got pretty thick and it got to be difficult to decide which way was the 'right' way to go. I don't get that adventurous when I am on my own, and usually stay just on the other side of the river which is a 2km walk and good enough.

@Jamie - you are also right in saying how quickly time passes. I do slow down from time to time to reflect and enjoy things. I know I am getting older because I appreciate things so much more. I look back to my 20's and 30's and it isn't that I didn't appreciate things, but I just didn't expect time to pass so quickly. Suddenly your kids are adults and living their own lives and it seems like yesterday that they were small. Such is life, I suppose. 

Wow, TS! - 7 inches! It certainly is coming our way. Part of my shopping trip was to get 'winter supplies' of food and stuff, knowing that I won't have my car. I even have bottled water here in case the power is out, as my water is brought in with an electric pump and when the power goes out, the water does too. We only had one long day of no power since I have been here, so they are pretty good for being in the country, but it is good to be prepared. I have extra canned goods and dry goods and the freezer is quite full. I know I won't starve! The hardest part will be no computer if I lose power, but I can always paint or read. At least I feel ready for anything.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Ready*

Today I am going to hopefully finish up my gingerbread candle tray. I still need to cut the charms and stain them, and It could use another coat of shellac. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow. I also want to get moving with drawing my next trays. I want to finish a poinsettia tray as well as a Nativity scene by next week so people will still have time to do them for Christmas. I know how I want them both to look, but again it is a matter of making them real and getting them drawn.

Sometimes I don't know if it is better to start off with something in mind or just let it flow. There are advantages to both approaches, I believe. It is nice to have a solid idea and direction to work for, but it is also to just let it flow and sometimes surprise yourself with the outcome. I suppose that is what helps keep things fresh and exciting.

I spent most of yesterday doing errands. I went to town to do some shopping, as I am having a couple of people over tomorrow for dinner. Even though I am here in Canada, I still like to celebrate the American Thanksgiving. There are some traditions that I will never leave behind. I have a nice turkey, and plan to make stuffing and veggies and some dessert. I try to keep it simple but that isn't always easy. Things seem to snowball. Bernie and Ellen are coming to celebrate, as well as a couple other friends. It will be a lot of people for my little place here but it will be good. The noise and busyness is good once in a while.

In between getting stuff ready, I will be drawing. It has the potential for a very productive day.

I love seeing all the posts here on Lumberjocks of what people are making for gifts. There is such a great variety and it is really inspirational to see how creative everyone is. Such beautiful things everyone makes!

Things have been fairly quiet here the past few days. Everyone is busy working on what they are working on. The deadlines for all the companies are pretty much up to date and everyone is gearing up for the holidays it seems. It is a good place to be.

Wishing you all a happy and productive day!


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready*
> 
> Today I am going to hopefully finish up my gingerbread candle tray. I still need to cut the charms and stain them, and It could use another coat of shellac. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow. I also want to get moving with drawing my next trays. I want to finish a poinsettia tray as well as a Nativity scene by next week so people will still have time to do them for Christmas. I know how I want them both to look, but again it is a matter of making them real and getting them drawn.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know if it is better to start off with something in mind or just let it flow. There are advantages to both approaches, I believe. It is nice to have a solid idea and direction to work for, but it is also to just let it flow and sometimes surprise yourself with the outcome. I suppose that is what helps keep things fresh and exciting.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday doing errands. I went to town to do some shopping, as I am having a couple of people over tomorrow for dinner. Even though I am here in Canada, I still like to celebrate the American Thanksgiving. There are some traditions that I will never leave behind. I have a nice turkey, and plan to make stuffing and veggies and some dessert. I try to keep it simple but that isn't always easy. Things seem to snowball. Bernie and Ellen are coming to celebrate, as well as a couple other friends. It will be a lot of people for my little place here but it will be good. The noise and busyness is good once in a while.
> 
> In between getting stuff ready, I will be drawing. It has the potential for a very productive day.
> 
> I love seeing all the posts here on Lumberjocks of what people are making for gifts. There is such a great variety and it is really inspirational to see how creative everyone is. Such beautiful things everyone makes!
> 
> Things have been fairly quiet here the past few days. Everyone is busy working on what they are working on. The deadlines for all the companies are pretty much up to date and everyone is gearing up for the holidays it seems. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and productive day!


Sheila,

I hope that your Thanksgiving is as wonderful as you Imagine it to be and much more. It's always Nice to get together with friends and family and talk about all the new and wonderful memories that are made.

Handi


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready*
> 
> Today I am going to hopefully finish up my gingerbread candle tray. I still need to cut the charms and stain them, and It could use another coat of shellac. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow. I also want to get moving with drawing my next trays. I want to finish a poinsettia tray as well as a Nativity scene by next week so people will still have time to do them for Christmas. I know how I want them both to look, but again it is a matter of making them real and getting them drawn.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know if it is better to start off with something in mind or just let it flow. There are advantages to both approaches, I believe. It is nice to have a solid idea and direction to work for, but it is also to just let it flow and sometimes surprise yourself with the outcome. I suppose that is what helps keep things fresh and exciting.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday doing errands. I went to town to do some shopping, as I am having a couple of people over tomorrow for dinner. Even though I am here in Canada, I still like to celebrate the American Thanksgiving. There are some traditions that I will never leave behind. I have a nice turkey, and plan to make stuffing and veggies and some dessert. I try to keep it simple but that isn't always easy. Things seem to snowball. Bernie and Ellen are coming to celebrate, as well as a couple other friends. It will be a lot of people for my little place here but it will be good. The noise and busyness is good once in a while.
> 
> In between getting stuff ready, I will be drawing. It has the potential for a very productive day.
> 
> I love seeing all the posts here on Lumberjocks of what people are making for gifts. There is such a great variety and it is really inspirational to see how creative everyone is. Such beautiful things everyone makes!
> 
> Things have been fairly quiet here the past few days. Everyone is busy working on what they are working on. The deadlines for all the companies are pretty much up to date and everyone is gearing up for the holidays it seems. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and productive day!


holy cow was that short…here i was all settled in for a nice regular read…and boom…im done before i even got started…lol…....but i guess i can just go back to previous posts and read them all day….....since no one ever sends me messages…pouting…...lol..yes major pouting…....lip down…the whole shabang…snif snif…...grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready*
> 
> Today I am going to hopefully finish up my gingerbread candle tray. I still need to cut the charms and stain them, and It could use another coat of shellac. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow. I also want to get moving with drawing my next trays. I want to finish a poinsettia tray as well as a Nativity scene by next week so people will still have time to do them for Christmas. I know how I want them both to look, but again it is a matter of making them real and getting them drawn.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know if it is better to start off with something in mind or just let it flow. There are advantages to both approaches, I believe. It is nice to have a solid idea and direction to work for, but it is also to just let it flow and sometimes surprise yourself with the outcome. I suppose that is what helps keep things fresh and exciting.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday doing errands. I went to town to do some shopping, as I am having a couple of people over tomorrow for dinner. Even though I am here in Canada, I still like to celebrate the American Thanksgiving. There are some traditions that I will never leave behind. I have a nice turkey, and plan to make stuffing and veggies and some dessert. I try to keep it simple but that isn't always easy. Things seem to snowball. Bernie and Ellen are coming to celebrate, as well as a couple other friends. It will be a lot of people for my little place here but it will be good. The noise and busyness is good once in a while.
> 
> In between getting stuff ready, I will be drawing. It has the potential for a very productive day.
> 
> I love seeing all the posts here on Lumberjocks of what people are making for gifts. There is such a great variety and it is really inspirational to see how creative everyone is. Such beautiful things everyone makes!
> 
> Things have been fairly quiet here the past few days. Everyone is busy working on what they are working on. The deadlines for all the companies are pretty much up to date and everyone is gearing up for the holidays it seems. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and productive day!


And here I thought everyone would be breathing a sigh of relief!! LOL

I am sorry my post was so short. I was feeling kind of emotional these past few days with the holidays and missing my kids and all. I didn't know if I should ramble on about that.

I will have some good things to write about tomorrow, though. (I hope so anyway!) Sometimes the focus of my life is more on life than work (I know it is difficult to believe!)

I am catching up on emails today in between making stuffing. (I promise no sawdust in the stuffing!)

I will PM soon! Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready*
> 
> Today I am going to hopefully finish up my gingerbread candle tray. I still need to cut the charms and stain them, and It could use another coat of shellac. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow. I also want to get moving with drawing my next trays. I want to finish a poinsettia tray as well as a Nativity scene by next week so people will still have time to do them for Christmas. I know how I want them both to look, but again it is a matter of making them real and getting them drawn.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know if it is better to start off with something in mind or just let it flow. There are advantages to both approaches, I believe. It is nice to have a solid idea and direction to work for, but it is also to just let it flow and sometimes surprise yourself with the outcome. I suppose that is what helps keep things fresh and exciting.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday doing errands. I went to town to do some shopping, as I am having a couple of people over tomorrow for dinner. Even though I am here in Canada, I still like to celebrate the American Thanksgiving. There are some traditions that I will never leave behind. I have a nice turkey, and plan to make stuffing and veggies and some dessert. I try to keep it simple but that isn't always easy. Things seem to snowball. Bernie and Ellen are coming to celebrate, as well as a couple other friends. It will be a lot of people for my little place here but it will be good. The noise and busyness is good once in a while.
> 
> In between getting stuff ready, I will be drawing. It has the potential for a very productive day.
> 
> I love seeing all the posts here on Lumberjocks of what people are making for gifts. There is such a great variety and it is really inspirational to see how creative everyone is. Such beautiful things everyone makes!
> 
> Things have been fairly quiet here the past few days. Everyone is busy working on what they are working on. The deadlines for all the companies are pretty much up to date and everyone is gearing up for the holidays it seems. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and productive day!


I thought you wuold stuff with some specielwooden flavor
like Rivergirl had threaten she cuold do and serv to her gests as a speciel surprice….LOL
have a great thank´s giving Sheila

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready*
> 
> Today I am going to hopefully finish up my gingerbread candle tray. I still need to cut the charms and stain them, and It could use another coat of shellac. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow. I also want to get moving with drawing my next trays. I want to finish a poinsettia tray as well as a Nativity scene by next week so people will still have time to do them for Christmas. I know how I want them both to look, but again it is a matter of making them real and getting them drawn.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know if it is better to start off with something in mind or just let it flow. There are advantages to both approaches, I believe. It is nice to have a solid idea and direction to work for, but it is also to just let it flow and sometimes surprise yourself with the outcome. I suppose that is what helps keep things fresh and exciting.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday doing errands. I went to town to do some shopping, as I am having a couple of people over tomorrow for dinner. Even though I am here in Canada, I still like to celebrate the American Thanksgiving. There are some traditions that I will never leave behind. I have a nice turkey, and plan to make stuffing and veggies and some dessert. I try to keep it simple but that isn't always easy. Things seem to snowball. Bernie and Ellen are coming to celebrate, as well as a couple other friends. It will be a lot of people for my little place here but it will be good. The noise and busyness is good once in a while.
> 
> In between getting stuff ready, I will be drawing. It has the potential for a very productive day.
> 
> I love seeing all the posts here on Lumberjocks of what people are making for gifts. There is such a great variety and it is really inspirational to see how creative everyone is. Such beautiful things everyone makes!
> 
> Things have been fairly quiet here the past few days. Everyone is busy working on what they are working on. The deadlines for all the companies are pretty much up to date and everyone is gearing up for the holidays it seems. It is a good place to be.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and productive day!


LoL Dennis! I will give you the full update. No Turducken here for me. I like 'um hollow - stuffing on the side!

You have a great TG too Jim! I hope you have a fun and filling day! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*

After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.

Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.

It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.

As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.

Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.

This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.

I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.

It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.

I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.

I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.

For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*
> 
> After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.
> 
> Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.
> 
> It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.
> 
> Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.
> 
> This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.
> 
> I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.
> 
> It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.
> 
> I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.
> 
> I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.
> 
> For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well Sheila. Hope it's even more gearter then before with greater memories yet to come!


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*
> 
> After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.
> 
> Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.
> 
> It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.
> 
> Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.
> 
> This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.
> 
> I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.
> 
> It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.
> 
> I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.
> 
> I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.
> 
> For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving to you Sheila. May your memories continue and be a blessing to you. Remember you also are a blessing to those of us who love the world of scroll sawing. Thanks !!!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*
> 
> After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.
> 
> Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.
> 
> It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.
> 
> Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.
> 
> This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.
> 
> I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.
> 
> It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.
> 
> I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.
> 
> I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.
> 
> For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*
> 
> After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.
> 
> Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.
> 
> It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.
> 
> Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.
> 
> This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.
> 
> I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.
> 
> It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.
> 
> I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.
> 
> I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.
> 
> For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving Sheila and Keith!

Erwin & Edith


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*
> 
> After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.
> 
> Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.
> 
> It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.
> 
> Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.
> 
> This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.
> 
> I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.
> 
> It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.
> 
> I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.
> 
> I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.
> 
> For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you Jim and Woodcrafter, MrsN and Erwin and Edith! I hope you all have a wonderful day too!

 Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling Thoughts on Thanksgiving*
> 
> After growing up and living most of my life in the United States, I had come to take certain things for granted. It was only after moving here to Canada six years ago that I began to realize that things are sometimes different in other places and that there is a much bigger world out there. Now that I am in communication with others from all over the world, it is even more evident to me that these differences exist.
> 
> Since I have been here in Canada, I have found that the people here are generally warm and welcoming. I have met so many wonderfully kind people here that have made me feel quite at home. Bernie and Ellen are among the many friends whom I consider as part of an extended family. There are others too, who have been true friends in both good times and bad.
> 
> It is nice to have friends from different places. With computers and phones being what they are, communication isn't difficult and keeping up friendships is something that can be easier than ever. I sometimes think of how it might be if I didn't have my computer and lived where I do. I think my attitude would be quite different. Although I enjoy my peace, I do very much enjoy my interaction with all my friends around the world. (That was evident a couple of months ago when I couldn't log on here to Lumberjocks for a couple of hours!) We also hear bad things about Facebook all the time - how it is a breeding ground for predators and such, but I found it to be quite the opposite. You just have to use common sense and take certain precautions. Through Facebook, I am able to keep up with family and friends on a pretty much daily basis much more than if I were to have to call them each time to see what is up. I love seeing pictures of trips, events in their lives, and projects that they are working on. I am free to comment on things, but don't always find it necessary. I think it is a fine way to be connected to others in a casual way and I do enjoy it. As with anything, it is necessary to remember that any information placed on the internet is something that you don't mind putting 'out there' for all to see. I think if you keep that in mind when posting, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> As many of you know, today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. As an American, it is one of the most significant holidays of the year for me. In Canada, Thanksgiving is celebrated in the beginning of October. To me, that was one of the times when I was well aware that I was a newcomer to this country and lived in a different place. I already celebrated two Thanksgivings this year - one with my partner's family and the other with Bernie and Ellen, who were away for the 'real' Canadian Thanksgiving. Now it is time to celebrate my own tradition and have my third.
> 
> Since coming to Canada here, I have tried to keep this holiday in my heart. Perhaps because of my roots and the thought of keeping my own memories of both my childhood and the times when my own children were growing up alive. The first couple of years I felt particularly strange because the day just came and passed here like any other. I didn't have many people to share it with and it was a time when I felt quite isolated. But as my new friendships grew here, I found that having friends around to help me celebrate was a fine way to perpetuate the holiday and thus the memories that I had in my heart. I believe I had spoken before about the time a couple of years ago when I had all my painting group over for a turkey dinner. There were nine of us and it was loud and busy and there was plenty of food and I found it was a wonderful day - in the spirit of what I wanted the holiday to be.
> 
> This year, in my little apartment I am hosting a nice little dinner for myself and Bernie and Ellen and a few friends which will also be wonderful. I have a nice turkey ready to go and yesterday I made two kinds of stuffing and some dessert and some vegetables. It will be simple, but good. I am looking forward to it a lot. While I was making each dish, it brought back memories of holidays past and all the warm feelings that came with it. It is funny how certain foods do that. I made a stuffing recipe that my aunt made every year. I also made a cheese ball that my grandfather and uncle loved. And the dessert is a Kolocky recipe that was my grandmother's trademark.
> 
> I also talked to my friend for a while whom I haven't spoken with in several months. She and I have been friends since we were 14 years old and through the years our lives have been interwoven like fabric. Sometimes we would go for years without actually talking to each other, but when we did, it was like we just saw each other the day before. Good friends are like that. She has five children and now a beautiful granddaughter and her son is in the marines and there was a lot to catch up on. It felt wonderful. We still play Scrabble with each other on Facebook almost every day and although we don't speak to each other daily, it somehow makes me feel close to her by doing that. It so good to hear her voice and hear how things were going in her life. I know that no matter how far apart we are, we will always be friends.
> 
> It is times like this when I sometimes get homesick. I think back to when my kids were little and our own little family was together and reminisce about the time we had together. Life's circumstances do change though. I am so happy to have those memories to look back on. The important thing is that my kids are happy and healthy in their own lives and even though we can't be together, we are always in each others' hearts.
> 
> I am sounding old as I read this. I realize that. Perhaps it is just because it is such a reflective time for me. I think it is good for us to take the time and reminisce once in a while because it helps us appreciate all the things we have done in our lives and also what we have now.
> 
> I am very grateful for my life. For all my friends that I have - both here and all over the world. You have all enriched my life and made it what it is today and I feel that it is in a good place.
> 
> For all my American friends and family - I wish you a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. For my other friends in all parts of the world, I want you to know that I am grateful to know you all and that you add a lot to my life and I wish you all the best, too. I am very thankful to have you in my life.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving Sheila. Your comments always ring a bell with me. Taking things for granted and transplanting was a bit of a shock for me when I came off the farm in southern Idaho to Seattle at 19. There are a lot of friendly people in Puget Sound area, but I have only lived in one neighborhood that was even close to what I knew growing up. Those people were all rural transplants too. Seems that we, as a society and culture, are loosing a bond and maybe even our compassion as we continue to grow and pack together.

For my part, a heartfelt Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Focus*

OK. It is time to set some serious goals. I should be the poster child as to why goals need to be set. I find it amazing how I can be busy every second of the day, yet unless I have some specific goals in mind, I come through the day without seeming to accomplish much. Anyone out there have the same experience? I thought so. (Come on! If I can admit it - you can too!)

I feel as if I have accomplished little of substance since the last catalog deadline a couple of weeks ago. Oh, I know I have played around with the videos and done some stuff on the skating pond and such, but woven in between those few accomplishments are some very vague things.

I know I have been 'busy'. And I do know that I need to allow myself time for living in general, but in assessing the work of the past three weeks or so I have come to the realization that if I worked like this all the time, I wouldn't be in good shape at all.

So while all my American friends and family are fighting the crowds and getting their holiday shopping done on Black Friday (I have seen some hilarious stories and I am sure there are more to come!) I am going to spend my day making my own lists of things to do both for the holidays and also for work and get back on track.

I have reserved ONE day for shopping with a few friends - either Monday or Tuesday, whenever everyone can make it - and that is IT. The rest of the time needs to be spend on either work or finishing up my own presents. As I stated in earlier blogs, I need to ship some things off early to insure that they make it in time, as many of my gifts are going to the United States.

I have a good list already of new ideas that I want to do, as well as continue on with some more candle trays and other things that I have been working on. I need to strike before the ideas get 'borrowed' from other designers. Yes, it does happen and No, no one who really buys the pattern is that aware that it was someone else that had the idea first. I saw a good example of this yesterday.

My young friend Leldon, who has been a long time scroll sawyer had come up with a wonderful idea for some great designs this fall using word art. He made some really nice patterns and one of them was even accepted by the 'other' scroll saw magazine (not the one I work with) and he will have it published in a couple of months. I am very excited and happy for him because he makes excellent quality patterns because he knows what he is doing and his designs and ideas are fresh and new. He is the one who helps me by proofreading all of my patterns and I trust him because he finds stuff that only a seasoned scroll sawyer would find. He had some designs published in the past, but there was a couple of years when life got in the way and he wasn't doing much woodworking. Now he is back in the swing of things and this was his first new design to be accepted.

He had generously donated a design to Steve Good's site a week or so ago. It was a great sign that said "Merry Christmas" where the word Merry was in larger block letters in the background and the word Christmas was done in smaller cursive lettering and glued in front of the Merry lettering. It was quite cool looking and simple but pretty. Here is a picture of it -










Leldon made several different phrases in this style and I really liked them. I think a lot of other people did too. It was a great idea and I am very happy for him. I can see lots of people wanting to make these for gifts and other things. Well, then yesterday, another well-known scroll saw designer came up with a slew of her own versions on that type of design. It was exactly the same concept as Leldon's. I realize that he doesn't have a copyright on that type of design, but I couldn't help but being rather annoyed at her for doing so. She also subscribes to Steve's list, as she has had stuff on there before to promote her own patterns.

Right or wrong, I felt that it was wrong of her to take advantage of his concept and run with it. Here he is kind of just getting going and she jumped on his idea and used all her seasoned resources to do as many as possible in a short time. I realize that legally she had the right to do so, but ethically I feel that it was just wrong. You can't enforce people's morals though. So it is an unfortunate thing, I think.

Leldon does have some other great patterns though, and if you scroll sawyers want to go visit his site, it is at http://www.leldonscrollsawing.homestead.com You can see the nice work he does there and maybe find some patterns for your next project.

I think it is important to look out for our friends and each other. I have many wonderful woodworking and scroll sawing friends that keep an eye out for me when others are perhaps distributing my patterns improperly or doing other things of that nature. Even though we are all in the same business, I have always admired the mutual respect we have had among our 'regular group' of designers. We are like a family and if one of us doesn't have a certain type of design that someone is looking for, we are happy to refer our friends. We all have our own unique styles and aren't necessarily threatened by each other and feel good helping each other out. It is a good part of the business.

But I know that it is only a matter of time before someone else jumps on the candle tray train and starts making their own designs. I still need to get all of these ideas that are in my head down on paper and into the reality of wood and the longer I take in doing so, the more chance there is that someone else will.

So list it is for me. And focus and work. It is amazing how much better I feel when I have a set plan anyway. And I am always amazed at how many of the things I actually do check off. It is definitely the way to go for me.

Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Focus*
> 
> OK. It is time to set some serious goals. I should be the poster child as to why goals need to be set. I find it amazing how I can be busy every second of the day, yet unless I have some specific goals in mind, I come through the day without seeming to accomplish much. Anyone out there have the same experience? I thought so. (Come on! If I can admit it - you can too!)
> 
> I feel as if I have accomplished little of substance since the last catalog deadline a couple of weeks ago. Oh, I know I have played around with the videos and done some stuff on the skating pond and such, but woven in between those few accomplishments are some very vague things.
> 
> I know I have been 'busy'. And I do know that I need to allow myself time for living in general, but in assessing the work of the past three weeks or so I have come to the realization that if I worked like this all the time, I wouldn't be in good shape at all.
> 
> So while all my American friends and family are fighting the crowds and getting their holiday shopping done on Black Friday (I have seen some hilarious stories and I am sure there are more to come!) I am going to spend my day making my own lists of things to do both for the holidays and also for work and get back on track.
> 
> I have reserved ONE day for shopping with a few friends - either Monday or Tuesday, whenever everyone can make it - and that is IT. The rest of the time needs to be spend on either work or finishing up my own presents. As I stated in earlier blogs, I need to ship some things off early to insure that they make it in time, as many of my gifts are going to the United States.
> 
> I have a good list already of new ideas that I want to do, as well as continue on with some more candle trays and other things that I have been working on. I need to strike before the ideas get 'borrowed' from other designers. Yes, it does happen and No, no one who really buys the pattern is that aware that it was someone else that had the idea first. I saw a good example of this yesterday.
> 
> My young friend Leldon, who has been a long time scroll sawyer had come up with a wonderful idea for some great designs this fall using word art. He made some really nice patterns and one of them was even accepted by the 'other' scroll saw magazine (not the one I work with) and he will have it published in a couple of months. I am very excited and happy for him because he makes excellent quality patterns because he knows what he is doing and his designs and ideas are fresh and new. He is the one who helps me by proofreading all of my patterns and I trust him because he finds stuff that only a seasoned scroll sawyer would find. He had some designs published in the past, but there was a couple of years when life got in the way and he wasn't doing much woodworking. Now he is back in the swing of things and this was his first new design to be accepted.
> 
> He had generously donated a design to Steve Good's site a week or so ago. It was a great sign that said "Merry Christmas" where the word Merry was in larger block letters in the background and the word Christmas was done in smaller cursive lettering and glued in front of the Merry lettering. It was quite cool looking and simple but pretty. Here is a picture of it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leldon made several different phrases in this style and I really liked them. I think a lot of other people did too. It was a great idea and I am very happy for him. I can see lots of people wanting to make these for gifts and other things. Well, then yesterday, another well-known scroll saw designer came up with a slew of her own versions on that type of design. It was exactly the same concept as Leldon's. I realize that he doesn't have a copyright on that type of design, but I couldn't help but being rather annoyed at her for doing so. She also subscribes to Steve's list, as she has had stuff on there before to promote her own patterns.
> 
> Right or wrong, I felt that it was wrong of her to take advantage of his concept and run with it. Here he is kind of just getting going and she jumped on his idea and used all her seasoned resources to do as many as possible in a short time. I realize that legally she had the right to do so, but ethically I feel that it was just wrong. You can't enforce people's morals though. So it is an unfortunate thing, I think.
> 
> Leldon does have some other great patterns though, and if you scroll sawyers want to go visit his site, it is at http://www.leldonscrollsawing.homestead.com You can see the nice work he does there and maybe find some patterns for your next project.
> 
> I think it is important to look out for our friends and each other. I have many wonderful woodworking and scroll sawing friends that keep an eye out for me when others are perhaps distributing my patterns improperly or doing other things of that nature. Even though we are all in the same business, I have always admired the mutual respect we have had among our 'regular group' of designers. We are like a family and if one of us doesn't have a certain type of design that someone is looking for, we are happy to refer our friends. We all have our own unique styles and aren't necessarily threatened by each other and feel good helping each other out. It is a good part of the business.
> 
> But I know that it is only a matter of time before someone else jumps on the candle tray train and starts making their own designs. I still need to get all of these ideas that are in my head down on paper and into the reality of wood and the longer I take in doing so, the more chance there is that someone else will.
> 
> So list it is for me. And focus and work. It is amazing how much better I feel when I have a set plan anyway. And I am always amazed at how many of the things I actually do check off. It is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!


I know the feeling, it usually is a hollow feeling in your stomach when you find that someone else either stole or borrowed your idea or happened to hit on the same thing which at times you have to give the benefit of doubt but don't want to! I hope for the best for Leldon.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Focus*
> 
> OK. It is time to set some serious goals. I should be the poster child as to why goals need to be set. I find it amazing how I can be busy every second of the day, yet unless I have some specific goals in mind, I come through the day without seeming to accomplish much. Anyone out there have the same experience? I thought so. (Come on! If I can admit it - you can too!)
> 
> I feel as if I have accomplished little of substance since the last catalog deadline a couple of weeks ago. Oh, I know I have played around with the videos and done some stuff on the skating pond and such, but woven in between those few accomplishments are some very vague things.
> 
> I know I have been 'busy'. And I do know that I need to allow myself time for living in general, but in assessing the work of the past three weeks or so I have come to the realization that if I worked like this all the time, I wouldn't be in good shape at all.
> 
> So while all my American friends and family are fighting the crowds and getting their holiday shopping done on Black Friday (I have seen some hilarious stories and I am sure there are more to come!) I am going to spend my day making my own lists of things to do both for the holidays and also for work and get back on track.
> 
> I have reserved ONE day for shopping with a few friends - either Monday or Tuesday, whenever everyone can make it - and that is IT. The rest of the time needs to be spend on either work or finishing up my own presents. As I stated in earlier blogs, I need to ship some things off early to insure that they make it in time, as many of my gifts are going to the United States.
> 
> I have a good list already of new ideas that I want to do, as well as continue on with some more candle trays and other things that I have been working on. I need to strike before the ideas get 'borrowed' from other designers. Yes, it does happen and No, no one who really buys the pattern is that aware that it was someone else that had the idea first. I saw a good example of this yesterday.
> 
> My young friend Leldon, who has been a long time scroll sawyer had come up with a wonderful idea for some great designs this fall using word art. He made some really nice patterns and one of them was even accepted by the 'other' scroll saw magazine (not the one I work with) and he will have it published in a couple of months. I am very excited and happy for him because he makes excellent quality patterns because he knows what he is doing and his designs and ideas are fresh and new. He is the one who helps me by proofreading all of my patterns and I trust him because he finds stuff that only a seasoned scroll sawyer would find. He had some designs published in the past, but there was a couple of years when life got in the way and he wasn't doing much woodworking. Now he is back in the swing of things and this was his first new design to be accepted.
> 
> He had generously donated a design to Steve Good's site a week or so ago. It was a great sign that said "Merry Christmas" where the word Merry was in larger block letters in the background and the word Christmas was done in smaller cursive lettering and glued in front of the Merry lettering. It was quite cool looking and simple but pretty. Here is a picture of it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leldon made several different phrases in this style and I really liked them. I think a lot of other people did too. It was a great idea and I am very happy for him. I can see lots of people wanting to make these for gifts and other things. Well, then yesterday, another well-known scroll saw designer came up with a slew of her own versions on that type of design. It was exactly the same concept as Leldon's. I realize that he doesn't have a copyright on that type of design, but I couldn't help but being rather annoyed at her for doing so. She also subscribes to Steve's list, as she has had stuff on there before to promote her own patterns.
> 
> Right or wrong, I felt that it was wrong of her to take advantage of his concept and run with it. Here he is kind of just getting going and she jumped on his idea and used all her seasoned resources to do as many as possible in a short time. I realize that legally she had the right to do so, but ethically I feel that it was just wrong. You can't enforce people's morals though. So it is an unfortunate thing, I think.
> 
> Leldon does have some other great patterns though, and if you scroll sawyers want to go visit his site, it is at http://www.leldonscrollsawing.homestead.com You can see the nice work he does there and maybe find some patterns for your next project.
> 
> I think it is important to look out for our friends and each other. I have many wonderful woodworking and scroll sawing friends that keep an eye out for me when others are perhaps distributing my patterns improperly or doing other things of that nature. Even though we are all in the same business, I have always admired the mutual respect we have had among our 'regular group' of designers. We are like a family and if one of us doesn't have a certain type of design that someone is looking for, we are happy to refer our friends. We all have our own unique styles and aren't necessarily threatened by each other and feel good helping each other out. It is a good part of the business.
> 
> But I know that it is only a matter of time before someone else jumps on the candle tray train and starts making their own designs. I still need to get all of these ideas that are in my head down on paper and into the reality of wood and the longer I take in doing so, the more chance there is that someone else will.
> 
> So list it is for me. And focus and work. It is amazing how much better I feel when I have a set plan anyway. And I am always amazed at how many of the things I actually do check off. It is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!


have a great day your self Sheila 
and good to hear you have great use of the list idea you got a while back
in the older times when I was on the busy side I have to remember myself to do it the night before sleep
or ells I always forgot all about it I gess I wasn´t so diciplned as you…LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Focus*
> 
> OK. It is time to set some serious goals. I should be the poster child as to why goals need to be set. I find it amazing how I can be busy every second of the day, yet unless I have some specific goals in mind, I come through the day without seeming to accomplish much. Anyone out there have the same experience? I thought so. (Come on! If I can admit it - you can too!)
> 
> I feel as if I have accomplished little of substance since the last catalog deadline a couple of weeks ago. Oh, I know I have played around with the videos and done some stuff on the skating pond and such, but woven in between those few accomplishments are some very vague things.
> 
> I know I have been 'busy'. And I do know that I need to allow myself time for living in general, but in assessing the work of the past three weeks or so I have come to the realization that if I worked like this all the time, I wouldn't be in good shape at all.
> 
> So while all my American friends and family are fighting the crowds and getting their holiday shopping done on Black Friday (I have seen some hilarious stories and I am sure there are more to come!) I am going to spend my day making my own lists of things to do both for the holidays and also for work and get back on track.
> 
> I have reserved ONE day for shopping with a few friends - either Monday or Tuesday, whenever everyone can make it - and that is IT. The rest of the time needs to be spend on either work or finishing up my own presents. As I stated in earlier blogs, I need to ship some things off early to insure that they make it in time, as many of my gifts are going to the United States.
> 
> I have a good list already of new ideas that I want to do, as well as continue on with some more candle trays and other things that I have been working on. I need to strike before the ideas get 'borrowed' from other designers. Yes, it does happen and No, no one who really buys the pattern is that aware that it was someone else that had the idea first. I saw a good example of this yesterday.
> 
> My young friend Leldon, who has been a long time scroll sawyer had come up with a wonderful idea for some great designs this fall using word art. He made some really nice patterns and one of them was even accepted by the 'other' scroll saw magazine (not the one I work with) and he will have it published in a couple of months. I am very excited and happy for him because he makes excellent quality patterns because he knows what he is doing and his designs and ideas are fresh and new. He is the one who helps me by proofreading all of my patterns and I trust him because he finds stuff that only a seasoned scroll sawyer would find. He had some designs published in the past, but there was a couple of years when life got in the way and he wasn't doing much woodworking. Now he is back in the swing of things and this was his first new design to be accepted.
> 
> He had generously donated a design to Steve Good's site a week or so ago. It was a great sign that said "Merry Christmas" where the word Merry was in larger block letters in the background and the word Christmas was done in smaller cursive lettering and glued in front of the Merry lettering. It was quite cool looking and simple but pretty. Here is a picture of it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leldon made several different phrases in this style and I really liked them. I think a lot of other people did too. It was a great idea and I am very happy for him. I can see lots of people wanting to make these for gifts and other things. Well, then yesterday, another well-known scroll saw designer came up with a slew of her own versions on that type of design. It was exactly the same concept as Leldon's. I realize that he doesn't have a copyright on that type of design, but I couldn't help but being rather annoyed at her for doing so. She also subscribes to Steve's list, as she has had stuff on there before to promote her own patterns.
> 
> Right or wrong, I felt that it was wrong of her to take advantage of his concept and run with it. Here he is kind of just getting going and she jumped on his idea and used all her seasoned resources to do as many as possible in a short time. I realize that legally she had the right to do so, but ethically I feel that it was just wrong. You can't enforce people's morals though. So it is an unfortunate thing, I think.
> 
> Leldon does have some other great patterns though, and if you scroll sawyers want to go visit his site, it is at http://www.leldonscrollsawing.homestead.com You can see the nice work he does there and maybe find some patterns for your next project.
> 
> I think it is important to look out for our friends and each other. I have many wonderful woodworking and scroll sawing friends that keep an eye out for me when others are perhaps distributing my patterns improperly or doing other things of that nature. Even though we are all in the same business, I have always admired the mutual respect we have had among our 'regular group' of designers. We are like a family and if one of us doesn't have a certain type of design that someone is looking for, we are happy to refer our friends. We all have our own unique styles and aren't necessarily threatened by each other and feel good helping each other out. It is a good part of the business.
> 
> But I know that it is only a matter of time before someone else jumps on the candle tray train and starts making their own designs. I still need to get all of these ideas that are in my head down on paper and into the reality of wood and the longer I take in doing so, the more chance there is that someone else will.
> 
> So list it is for me. And focus and work. It is amazing how much better I feel when I have a set plan anyway. And I am always amazed at how many of the things I actually do check off. It is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!


I have had pictures published in a national magazine that were more or less stolen without acknowledgement. No big deal, but one was the only picture in the magazine with a photo credit. It took me about ½ an hour to get the shot of 3 participants in a competition. No one else was there taking photos; therefore, there is no possible way I didn't take the one published. If they were going to bother putting a photo credit on only one photo in the entire volume, why lie?

The late great Paul Harvey said only 13 percent of us live by what we claim to believe in on Sunday mornings. I think he was a bit optimistic, but he said the info was from some kind of survey or study.

I just went to Steve's site, the patterns section is not working. He may know it as there was a note about the site being worked on. I just thought this is an odd time of year for it to be out of commission and Black Friday to boot!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Focus*
> 
> OK. It is time to set some serious goals. I should be the poster child as to why goals need to be set. I find it amazing how I can be busy every second of the day, yet unless I have some specific goals in mind, I come through the day without seeming to accomplish much. Anyone out there have the same experience? I thought so. (Come on! If I can admit it - you can too!)
> 
> I feel as if I have accomplished little of substance since the last catalog deadline a couple of weeks ago. Oh, I know I have played around with the videos and done some stuff on the skating pond and such, but woven in between those few accomplishments are some very vague things.
> 
> I know I have been 'busy'. And I do know that I need to allow myself time for living in general, but in assessing the work of the past three weeks or so I have come to the realization that if I worked like this all the time, I wouldn't be in good shape at all.
> 
> So while all my American friends and family are fighting the crowds and getting their holiday shopping done on Black Friday (I have seen some hilarious stories and I am sure there are more to come!) I am going to spend my day making my own lists of things to do both for the holidays and also for work and get back on track.
> 
> I have reserved ONE day for shopping with a few friends - either Monday or Tuesday, whenever everyone can make it - and that is IT. The rest of the time needs to be spend on either work or finishing up my own presents. As I stated in earlier blogs, I need to ship some things off early to insure that they make it in time, as many of my gifts are going to the United States.
> 
> I have a good list already of new ideas that I want to do, as well as continue on with some more candle trays and other things that I have been working on. I need to strike before the ideas get 'borrowed' from other designers. Yes, it does happen and No, no one who really buys the pattern is that aware that it was someone else that had the idea first. I saw a good example of this yesterday.
> 
> My young friend Leldon, who has been a long time scroll sawyer had come up with a wonderful idea for some great designs this fall using word art. He made some really nice patterns and one of them was even accepted by the 'other' scroll saw magazine (not the one I work with) and he will have it published in a couple of months. I am very excited and happy for him because he makes excellent quality patterns because he knows what he is doing and his designs and ideas are fresh and new. He is the one who helps me by proofreading all of my patterns and I trust him because he finds stuff that only a seasoned scroll sawyer would find. He had some designs published in the past, but there was a couple of years when life got in the way and he wasn't doing much woodworking. Now he is back in the swing of things and this was his first new design to be accepted.
> 
> He had generously donated a design to Steve Good's site a week or so ago. It was a great sign that said "Merry Christmas" where the word Merry was in larger block letters in the background and the word Christmas was done in smaller cursive lettering and glued in front of the Merry lettering. It was quite cool looking and simple but pretty. Here is a picture of it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leldon made several different phrases in this style and I really liked them. I think a lot of other people did too. It was a great idea and I am very happy for him. I can see lots of people wanting to make these for gifts and other things. Well, then yesterday, another well-known scroll saw designer came up with a slew of her own versions on that type of design. It was exactly the same concept as Leldon's. I realize that he doesn't have a copyright on that type of design, but I couldn't help but being rather annoyed at her for doing so. She also subscribes to Steve's list, as she has had stuff on there before to promote her own patterns.
> 
> Right or wrong, I felt that it was wrong of her to take advantage of his concept and run with it. Here he is kind of just getting going and she jumped on his idea and used all her seasoned resources to do as many as possible in a short time. I realize that legally she had the right to do so, but ethically I feel that it was just wrong. You can't enforce people's morals though. So it is an unfortunate thing, I think.
> 
> Leldon does have some other great patterns though, and if you scroll sawyers want to go visit his site, it is at http://www.leldonscrollsawing.homestead.com You can see the nice work he does there and maybe find some patterns for your next project.
> 
> I think it is important to look out for our friends and each other. I have many wonderful woodworking and scroll sawing friends that keep an eye out for me when others are perhaps distributing my patterns improperly or doing other things of that nature. Even though we are all in the same business, I have always admired the mutual respect we have had among our 'regular group' of designers. We are like a family and if one of us doesn't have a certain type of design that someone is looking for, we are happy to refer our friends. We all have our own unique styles and aren't necessarily threatened by each other and feel good helping each other out. It is a good part of the business.
> 
> But I know that it is only a matter of time before someone else jumps on the candle tray train and starts making their own designs. I still need to get all of these ideas that are in my head down on paper and into the reality of wood and the longer I take in doing so, the more chance there is that someone else will.
> 
> So list it is for me. And focus and work. It is amazing how much better I feel when I have a set plan anyway. And I am always amazed at how many of the things I actually do check off. It is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!


Yes, it is sad when you see how people really can be. I know there are good people in the world too and I try to focus on that, but it saddens me to see the disregard that many people have for the fellow man.

It is times like these when I try to focus on my own work and myself and do the best that I know how without allowing the negative things in life to poison that.

Sometimes it is easier than others though.

Thank you all for being positive forces in my life. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Focus*
> 
> OK. It is time to set some serious goals. I should be the poster child as to why goals need to be set. I find it amazing how I can be busy every second of the day, yet unless I have some specific goals in mind, I come through the day without seeming to accomplish much. Anyone out there have the same experience? I thought so. (Come on! If I can admit it - you can too!)
> 
> I feel as if I have accomplished little of substance since the last catalog deadline a couple of weeks ago. Oh, I know I have played around with the videos and done some stuff on the skating pond and such, but woven in between those few accomplishments are some very vague things.
> 
> I know I have been 'busy'. And I do know that I need to allow myself time for living in general, but in assessing the work of the past three weeks or so I have come to the realization that if I worked like this all the time, I wouldn't be in good shape at all.
> 
> So while all my American friends and family are fighting the crowds and getting their holiday shopping done on Black Friday (I have seen some hilarious stories and I am sure there are more to come!) I am going to spend my day making my own lists of things to do both for the holidays and also for work and get back on track.
> 
> I have reserved ONE day for shopping with a few friends - either Monday or Tuesday, whenever everyone can make it - and that is IT. The rest of the time needs to be spend on either work or finishing up my own presents. As I stated in earlier blogs, I need to ship some things off early to insure that they make it in time, as many of my gifts are going to the United States.
> 
> I have a good list already of new ideas that I want to do, as well as continue on with some more candle trays and other things that I have been working on. I need to strike before the ideas get 'borrowed' from other designers. Yes, it does happen and No, no one who really buys the pattern is that aware that it was someone else that had the idea first. I saw a good example of this yesterday.
> 
> My young friend Leldon, who has been a long time scroll sawyer had come up with a wonderful idea for some great designs this fall using word art. He made some really nice patterns and one of them was even accepted by the 'other' scroll saw magazine (not the one I work with) and he will have it published in a couple of months. I am very excited and happy for him because he makes excellent quality patterns because he knows what he is doing and his designs and ideas are fresh and new. He is the one who helps me by proofreading all of my patterns and I trust him because he finds stuff that only a seasoned scroll sawyer would find. He had some designs published in the past, but there was a couple of years when life got in the way and he wasn't doing much woodworking. Now he is back in the swing of things and this was his first new design to be accepted.
> 
> He had generously donated a design to Steve Good's site a week or so ago. It was a great sign that said "Merry Christmas" where the word Merry was in larger block letters in the background and the word Christmas was done in smaller cursive lettering and glued in front of the Merry lettering. It was quite cool looking and simple but pretty. Here is a picture of it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leldon made several different phrases in this style and I really liked them. I think a lot of other people did too. It was a great idea and I am very happy for him. I can see lots of people wanting to make these for gifts and other things. Well, then yesterday, another well-known scroll saw designer came up with a slew of her own versions on that type of design. It was exactly the same concept as Leldon's. I realize that he doesn't have a copyright on that type of design, but I couldn't help but being rather annoyed at her for doing so. She also subscribes to Steve's list, as she has had stuff on there before to promote her own patterns.
> 
> Right or wrong, I felt that it was wrong of her to take advantage of his concept and run with it. Here he is kind of just getting going and she jumped on his idea and used all her seasoned resources to do as many as possible in a short time. I realize that legally she had the right to do so, but ethically I feel that it was just wrong. You can't enforce people's morals though. So it is an unfortunate thing, I think.
> 
> Leldon does have some other great patterns though, and if you scroll sawyers want to go visit his site, it is at http://www.leldonscrollsawing.homestead.com You can see the nice work he does there and maybe find some patterns for your next project.
> 
> I think it is important to look out for our friends and each other. I have many wonderful woodworking and scroll sawing friends that keep an eye out for me when others are perhaps distributing my patterns improperly or doing other things of that nature. Even though we are all in the same business, I have always admired the mutual respect we have had among our 'regular group' of designers. We are like a family and if one of us doesn't have a certain type of design that someone is looking for, we are happy to refer our friends. We all have our own unique styles and aren't necessarily threatened by each other and feel good helping each other out. It is a good part of the business.
> 
> But I know that it is only a matter of time before someone else jumps on the candle tray train and starts making their own designs. I still need to get all of these ideas that are in my head down on paper and into the reality of wood and the longer I take in doing so, the more chance there is that someone else will.
> 
> So list it is for me. And focus and work. It is amazing how much better I feel when I have a set plan anyway. And I am always amazed at how many of the things I actually do check off. It is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!


It really isn't a big deal to me. Certainly no real financial impacts as you are potentially talking about. I do have to wonder why? Especially, after I went out of my way to make it available if they wanted to use it. I had forgotten all about it until I read your blog. Life is to short to be concerned about such trivial pettiness.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*

I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.

Here are the pictures of the finished holder:


From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms

And the overview:


From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms

The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.

The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.

This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.

I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.

I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.

I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


So intricate, uncluttered and fun. Nice one, Sheila.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


Nice job Sheila thats fine work


----------



## Chip

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


Your work is a pleasure to see Sheila… so beautiful and so well done… I'm always looking forward to the next one…


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


wow these are really cool…you have done a super job here…your a great scroll saw girl , thats for sure..you just do a fantastic job…i almost expect the bears to spring to life and start dancing around in the circle…....its a cool one here sheila…low 40's…would have to get the shop stove going for sure…....dont know if ive got enough umphh in me today…....keep on doing your great thing here..grizz…p.s i know there gingerbread…but i still think of them as bears…so let me have my own fantasy here…lol..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


Thanks you guys! I am glad that you also like the simpler designs.

@ Grizz - LOL - they are little Gingerbread boys and girls! I guess they look kind of like bears! I did do a pattern when I was just starting out using little gingerbread animals to make a basket. They were cats, bunnys and yes, bears! I dug up the picture to show you! That would make a cute tray too though!

Hope you like it !


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


It's extra special since you let us watch you do it via. video. Thanks Sheila.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


Sheila, it does look like a project that could be attempted by a novice. Or is that not so?
I was given a scroll-saw many years ago. It has sat on the shelf since it arrived. Mmmmm!

The design on the egg basket is nice it reminds me of Pudsey the BBC bear http://www.bbc.co.uk/pudsey/

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


I think this would be a good project for a beginner, Jamie. There are little squares around the edge of the tray for the checks and it would be good practice. The ginger-people aren't too difficult either and there are no small or delicate pieces. It would be a nice piece to kind of start out, I think. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


Is that basket pattern on your site Shelia?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


its looking good Sheila so does the basket .-9
even thow I had said to you that you sometimes can make those realy tuff and dilicat thing
both for yourself and for those who wants to changeling them self you also seems to
know now that less can be more powerfull and a lot of people seems to like it that way
so know you have all three concepts in place , know go rock the stadium

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Gingerbread Candle Tray*
> 
> I finished the Gingerbread Candle Tray set yesterday. It was near-done for the past couple of days, but I finished cutting and staining the little charms and doing the photography on it. I think it came out OK. It isn't one of my most intricate projects, but I found that a lot of people are interested in it and I think it will be a nice and quick project to get done in time for the holidays.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished holder:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the overview:
> 
> 
> From SLD337 Gingerbread Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> The wood I used to make it was aspen. It has been several years since I worked with it and I had forgotten how much I liked it. When cutting wood on the scroll saw, you are very much aware of slight differences in the grain and density of different woods. I believe mores o than when you are using other power tools such as the band saw and table saw. Although extreme differences are noted on the larger tools, you tend to pick up each and every nuance of textures and hardness when you are working with the scroll saw. I feel it brings you very close to the wood and so much of cutting is "feel" and the ability to adjust from one hardness to another. For that reason you are very quick to learn the properties of the different species of wood when you work them on the saw.
> 
> The aspen is a very soft wood with a very tight and even grain. It almost feels like pine when cutting it, although since the grain has virtually no distinct pattern, it is much more stable. I find that for a design such as this, with few really thin parts, it does a fine job. I also liked the color. It is a great 'go to' wood when you need something really light. I knew when I designed this piece that I was going to use the DecoArt Staining medium on it and I wanted a light base so that the colors would be true. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> This pattern is one of the simpler one I have designed of late, but it seems that there is a lot of interest in it. I already have several inquiries from people that watched the two demonstration videos that I made and were looking for the pattern. That is a good sign. Since I do feel it is an easier pattern, I am offering three versions in the set. Not only did I draw the candle tray with the boy-girl-boy configuration, but it will also include an all boy version as well as an all girl one. This didn't take too much additional time, but will give my customers some choices and I will still charge the same amount that I do for the other candle tray packets and hopefully they will feel that they are getting a good value. That is really important to me.
> 
> I still have a couple of additional trays that I am going to work on before the next site update sometime next week. I am also working on a couple of videos with basic painting and scrolling techniques too. I want at least a couple of them available for the update. I would like to get some basic painting ones up there to go with the pond set. I sold quite a few patterns of it already and I think if people had some basic instructions on the painting process, they will be willing to try it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the new design. I think that everything doesn't have to be difficult or complicated to be attractive. Doing a variety of difficulty levels is fun and will help me reach all levels of scrollers and hopefully entice some new people to give it a try.
> 
> I wish you all a day of fun and creativity!


Hi again! The basket pattern is one of the first patterns I designed in 1997 and I no longer have it on the site. Since then, I have learned much better ways to make these patterns. There were about a dozen different 'character' baskets that I designed like this, but as I said, I was just starting out and didn't market them very well. I also used different software (CorelDraw) to make them and I don't even have that on my computer anymore. The last version I used was Version 9 and I believe that there are several since. I don't know if it will even open with that.

I have thought about updating these patterns if there is enough interest. Back then, it was difficult to do anything in color because printing was so expensive and I didn't have the resources that I have now. They are kind of cut though and I reach a lot more people than I used to and if I see an interest I may give some of them a try.

I like doing simpler things once in a while. Although I always try to do my "best", I realize that lots of people like projects that don't take a week to do that they can do rather quickly and still be attractive. I am surprising myself and seeing that the simpler things are in demand sometimes more than the complex patterns. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Now That's More Like It!*

I sure do love it when things click in! I honestly don't know what differentiates one day from the next but sometimes it just seems that things get rolling and things just . . . .well, roll!

Yesterday was an amazingly productive day. I finished my new candle tray drawing and I began the next one. I have the next one all laid out in my mind as to what I want and again, it is only a matter of getting it down on paper to make it a reality. I had initially planned on painting Christmas gifts all day today, but I may take a couple of hours to draw too just so I don't lose that inspiration. Although to be honest, there are a few fuzzy areas on the second design that I need to clarify in my mind. It is off to a good start though,and I think it will be another nice piece. It will be a bit different from the other trays and I am happy that I am finding good ways to vary these which make them even more unique and attractive.

The tray that I finished was the poinsettia and holly tray. I decided to do it in more of a cut out and stylized way. I love that kind of cutting and it is fun and not difficult to do. I will also use the Staining and Antiquing medium with some Acrylics to give it some color. Unlike the gingerbread people tray which I thought needed a very light colored wood with little grain pattern in order to show the details, this designs would look nicer using a wood with some color in it and also a bit more defined grain. I am thinking that oak will be my wood of choice, although I do have some ash that will also do nicely. I will just need to check the wood pile to see the thicknesses and widths of what I have and see what I feel will be more suitable.

Here is a peek at the drawing:


From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms

I am really pleased with the drawing and I hope it comes out as nice as I think it will. It will be a fun design to make and will not take long to cut so it will be great for a last-minute gift.

I will probably draw until about noon today and then take the rest of the day to work on my own gifts. I need to send some stuff out this week so I am sure that it will arrive on time, as a few of my gifts will be going to the US. Part of me feels that I should be much farther ahead than I am with my gifts. I supposed we all feel that way most of the time though and it always seems that everything gets done on time. I am getting excited about the holidays and once I put on my "elf hat" it seems that things can get done quite quickly.

As I said in yesterday's blog, I still want to do a couple of additional short videos this week too on some scroll sawing and painting techniques. I want to plan at least a day to do that. I have had many people tell me that they really liked seeing the videos and it makes me want to do more of them. I like keeping them short and simple and focused on one technique at a time.

There is a light dusting of snow on the ground and it looks rather nice out. Last evening we decided to take a walk for the first time after the sun went down. We only did our short 2km walk around the river, as the path there is quite defined and there are a few cabins along the way that set on the bank of the river. It was quite a different place in the dark though, and quite beautiful. Growing up in Chicago, I didn't have the ability to see the thousands and thousands of stars like I do here. I found myself drawn to looking up to the sky, which seemed to be exploding with stars. There was no moon out and it was dark walking through the woods, but we had a good flashlight and that helped a lot. I wouldn't want to walk along the other paths that we usually travel at this time of evening, as they are more like trails and a bit too deep in the woods for my taste after dark. But this one with the few spattered cabins was more of a road, as the vehicles from the cabins along the shore used it for access and it was in good shape. It was quite cold out, but I dressed in layers and wool and didn't feel the chill at all. It amazed me how taking the same path that I have walked so many times felt so different. It was fun.

It is a great feeling to feel as if I accomplished so much. I love to see things moving along so nicely and it certainly fuels me to do more. I hope you are all progressing in your work and I enjoy seeing all the new projects and reading about them on the forum. I do poke around in the evenings and between things here during the day. It is a great inspiration to see my fellow elves at work!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Now That's More Like It!*
> 
> I sure do love it when things click in! I honestly don't know what differentiates one day from the next but sometimes it just seems that things get rolling and things just . . . .well, roll!
> 
> Yesterday was an amazingly productive day. I finished my new candle tray drawing and I began the next one. I have the next one all laid out in my mind as to what I want and again, it is only a matter of getting it down on paper to make it a reality. I had initially planned on painting Christmas gifts all day today, but I may take a couple of hours to draw too just so I don't lose that inspiration. Although to be honest, there are a few fuzzy areas on the second design that I need to clarify in my mind. It is off to a good start though,and I think it will be another nice piece. It will be a bit different from the other trays and I am happy that I am finding good ways to vary these which make them even more unique and attractive.
> 
> The tray that I finished was the poinsettia and holly tray. I decided to do it in more of a cut out and stylized way. I love that kind of cutting and it is fun and not difficult to do. I will also use the Staining and Antiquing medium with some Acrylics to give it some color. Unlike the gingerbread people tray which I thought needed a very light colored wood with little grain pattern in order to show the details, this designs would look nicer using a wood with some color in it and also a bit more defined grain. I am thinking that oak will be my wood of choice, although I do have some ash that will also do nicely. I will just need to check the wood pile to see the thicknesses and widths of what I have and see what I feel will be more suitable.
> 
> Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am really pleased with the drawing and I hope it comes out as nice as I think it will. It will be a fun design to make and will not take long to cut so it will be great for a last-minute gift.
> 
> I will probably draw until about noon today and then take the rest of the day to work on my own gifts. I need to send some stuff out this week so I am sure that it will arrive on time, as a few of my gifts will be going to the US. Part of me feels that I should be much farther ahead than I am with my gifts. I supposed we all feel that way most of the time though and it always seems that everything gets done on time. I am getting excited about the holidays and once I put on my "elf hat" it seems that things can get done quite quickly.
> 
> As I said in yesterday's blog, I still want to do a couple of additional short videos this week too on some scroll sawing and painting techniques. I want to plan at least a day to do that. I have had many people tell me that they really liked seeing the videos and it makes me want to do more of them. I like keeping them short and simple and focused on one technique at a time.
> 
> There is a light dusting of snow on the ground and it looks rather nice out. Last evening we decided to take a walk for the first time after the sun went down. We only did our short 2km walk around the river, as the path there is quite defined and there are a few cabins along the way that set on the bank of the river. It was quite a different place in the dark though, and quite beautiful. Growing up in Chicago, I didn't have the ability to see the thousands and thousands of stars like I do here. I found myself drawn to looking up to the sky, which seemed to be exploding with stars. There was no moon out and it was dark walking through the woods, but we had a good flashlight and that helped a lot. I wouldn't want to walk along the other paths that we usually travel at this time of evening, as they are more like trails and a bit too deep in the woods for my taste after dark. But this one with the few spattered cabins was more of a road, as the vehicles from the cabins along the shore used it for access and it was in good shape. It was quite cold out, but I dressed in layers and wool and didn't feel the chill at all. It amazed me how taking the same path that I have walked so many times felt so different. It was fun.
> 
> It is a great feeling to feel as if I accomplished so much. I love to see things moving along so nicely and it certainly fuels me to do more. I hope you are all progressing in your work and I enjoy seeing all the new projects and reading about them on the forum. I do poke around in the evenings and between things here during the day. It is a great inspiration to see my fellow elves at work!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


woo hoo
ya gotta love those days!
the new pix looks beautiful!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Now That's More Like It!*
> 
> I sure do love it when things click in! I honestly don't know what differentiates one day from the next but sometimes it just seems that things get rolling and things just . . . .well, roll!
> 
> Yesterday was an amazingly productive day. I finished my new candle tray drawing and I began the next one. I have the next one all laid out in my mind as to what I want and again, it is only a matter of getting it down on paper to make it a reality. I had initially planned on painting Christmas gifts all day today, but I may take a couple of hours to draw too just so I don't lose that inspiration. Although to be honest, there are a few fuzzy areas on the second design that I need to clarify in my mind. It is off to a good start though,and I think it will be another nice piece. It will be a bit different from the other trays and I am happy that I am finding good ways to vary these which make them even more unique and attractive.
> 
> The tray that I finished was the poinsettia and holly tray. I decided to do it in more of a cut out and stylized way. I love that kind of cutting and it is fun and not difficult to do. I will also use the Staining and Antiquing medium with some Acrylics to give it some color. Unlike the gingerbread people tray which I thought needed a very light colored wood with little grain pattern in order to show the details, this designs would look nicer using a wood with some color in it and also a bit more defined grain. I am thinking that oak will be my wood of choice, although I do have some ash that will also do nicely. I will just need to check the wood pile to see the thicknesses and widths of what I have and see what I feel will be more suitable.
> 
> Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am really pleased with the drawing and I hope it comes out as nice as I think it will. It will be a fun design to make and will not take long to cut so it will be great for a last-minute gift.
> 
> I will probably draw until about noon today and then take the rest of the day to work on my own gifts. I need to send some stuff out this week so I am sure that it will arrive on time, as a few of my gifts will be going to the US. Part of me feels that I should be much farther ahead than I am with my gifts. I supposed we all feel that way most of the time though and it always seems that everything gets done on time. I am getting excited about the holidays and once I put on my "elf hat" it seems that things can get done quite quickly.
> 
> As I said in yesterday's blog, I still want to do a couple of additional short videos this week too on some scroll sawing and painting techniques. I want to plan at least a day to do that. I have had many people tell me that they really liked seeing the videos and it makes me want to do more of them. I like keeping them short and simple and focused on one technique at a time.
> 
> There is a light dusting of snow on the ground and it looks rather nice out. Last evening we decided to take a walk for the first time after the sun went down. We only did our short 2km walk around the river, as the path there is quite defined and there are a few cabins along the way that set on the bank of the river. It was quite a different place in the dark though, and quite beautiful. Growing up in Chicago, I didn't have the ability to see the thousands and thousands of stars like I do here. I found myself drawn to looking up to the sky, which seemed to be exploding with stars. There was no moon out and it was dark walking through the woods, but we had a good flashlight and that helped a lot. I wouldn't want to walk along the other paths that we usually travel at this time of evening, as they are more like trails and a bit too deep in the woods for my taste after dark. But this one with the few spattered cabins was more of a road, as the vehicles from the cabins along the shore used it for access and it was in good shape. It was quite cold out, but I dressed in layers and wool and didn't feel the chill at all. It amazed me how taking the same path that I have walked so many times felt so different. It was fun.
> 
> It is a great feeling to feel as if I accomplished so much. I love to see things moving along so nicely and it certainly fuels me to do more. I hope you are all progressing in your work and I enjoy seeing all the new projects and reading about them on the forum. I do poke around in the evenings and between things here during the day. It is a great inspiration to see my fellow elves at work!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


To enjoy the moment.

I fills the heart with inspiration to flow through your hands.

Jamie


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Now That's More Like It!*
> 
> I sure do love it when things click in! I honestly don't know what differentiates one day from the next but sometimes it just seems that things get rolling and things just . . . .well, roll!
> 
> Yesterday was an amazingly productive day. I finished my new candle tray drawing and I began the next one. I have the next one all laid out in my mind as to what I want and again, it is only a matter of getting it down on paper to make it a reality. I had initially planned on painting Christmas gifts all day today, but I may take a couple of hours to draw too just so I don't lose that inspiration. Although to be honest, there are a few fuzzy areas on the second design that I need to clarify in my mind. It is off to a good start though,and I think it will be another nice piece. It will be a bit different from the other trays and I am happy that I am finding good ways to vary these which make them even more unique and attractive.
> 
> The tray that I finished was the poinsettia and holly tray. I decided to do it in more of a cut out and stylized way. I love that kind of cutting and it is fun and not difficult to do. I will also use the Staining and Antiquing medium with some Acrylics to give it some color. Unlike the gingerbread people tray which I thought needed a very light colored wood with little grain pattern in order to show the details, this designs would look nicer using a wood with some color in it and also a bit more defined grain. I am thinking that oak will be my wood of choice, although I do have some ash that will also do nicely. I will just need to check the wood pile to see the thicknesses and widths of what I have and see what I feel will be more suitable.
> 
> Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am really pleased with the drawing and I hope it comes out as nice as I think it will. It will be a fun design to make and will not take long to cut so it will be great for a last-minute gift.
> 
> I will probably draw until about noon today and then take the rest of the day to work on my own gifts. I need to send some stuff out this week so I am sure that it will arrive on time, as a few of my gifts will be going to the US. Part of me feels that I should be much farther ahead than I am with my gifts. I supposed we all feel that way most of the time though and it always seems that everything gets done on time. I am getting excited about the holidays and once I put on my "elf hat" it seems that things can get done quite quickly.
> 
> As I said in yesterday's blog, I still want to do a couple of additional short videos this week too on some scroll sawing and painting techniques. I want to plan at least a day to do that. I have had many people tell me that they really liked seeing the videos and it makes me want to do more of them. I like keeping them short and simple and focused on one technique at a time.
> 
> There is a light dusting of snow on the ground and it looks rather nice out. Last evening we decided to take a walk for the first time after the sun went down. We only did our short 2km walk around the river, as the path there is quite defined and there are a few cabins along the way that set on the bank of the river. It was quite a different place in the dark though, and quite beautiful. Growing up in Chicago, I didn't have the ability to see the thousands and thousands of stars like I do here. I found myself drawn to looking up to the sky, which seemed to be exploding with stars. There was no moon out and it was dark walking through the woods, but we had a good flashlight and that helped a lot. I wouldn't want to walk along the other paths that we usually travel at this time of evening, as they are more like trails and a bit too deep in the woods for my taste after dark. But this one with the few spattered cabins was more of a road, as the vehicles from the cabins along the shore used it for access and it was in good shape. It was quite cold out, but I dressed in layers and wool and didn't feel the chill at all. It amazed me how taking the same path that I have walked so many times felt so different. It was fun.
> 
> It is a great feeling to feel as if I accomplished so much. I love to see things moving along so nicely and it certainly fuels me to do more. I hope you are all progressing in your work and I enjoy seeing all the new projects and reading about them on the forum. I do poke around in the evenings and between things here during the day. It is a great inspiration to see my fellow elves at work!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Well, Sheila, I see that you are just as productive as ever and are enjoying your work and all of your artistic endeavors. I'll just bet those gifts that you're sending out are really beautiful and I'm sure that all of the people that will be receiving them will be thrilled with with joy. We'd love to see some more pictures of that beautiful country that you live in, especially at this time of the year. Take care.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Now That's More Like It!*
> 
> I sure do love it when things click in! I honestly don't know what differentiates one day from the next but sometimes it just seems that things get rolling and things just . . . .well, roll!
> 
> Yesterday was an amazingly productive day. I finished my new candle tray drawing and I began the next one. I have the next one all laid out in my mind as to what I want and again, it is only a matter of getting it down on paper to make it a reality. I had initially planned on painting Christmas gifts all day today, but I may take a couple of hours to draw too just so I don't lose that inspiration. Although to be honest, there are a few fuzzy areas on the second design that I need to clarify in my mind. It is off to a good start though,and I think it will be another nice piece. It will be a bit different from the other trays and I am happy that I am finding good ways to vary these which make them even more unique and attractive.
> 
> The tray that I finished was the poinsettia and holly tray. I decided to do it in more of a cut out and stylized way. I love that kind of cutting and it is fun and not difficult to do. I will also use the Staining and Antiquing medium with some Acrylics to give it some color. Unlike the gingerbread people tray which I thought needed a very light colored wood with little grain pattern in order to show the details, this designs would look nicer using a wood with some color in it and also a bit more defined grain. I am thinking that oak will be my wood of choice, although I do have some ash that will also do nicely. I will just need to check the wood pile to see the thicknesses and widths of what I have and see what I feel will be more suitable.
> 
> Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am really pleased with the drawing and I hope it comes out as nice as I think it will. It will be a fun design to make and will not take long to cut so it will be great for a last-minute gift.
> 
> I will probably draw until about noon today and then take the rest of the day to work on my own gifts. I need to send some stuff out this week so I am sure that it will arrive on time, as a few of my gifts will be going to the US. Part of me feels that I should be much farther ahead than I am with my gifts. I supposed we all feel that way most of the time though and it always seems that everything gets done on time. I am getting excited about the holidays and once I put on my "elf hat" it seems that things can get done quite quickly.
> 
> As I said in yesterday's blog, I still want to do a couple of additional short videos this week too on some scroll sawing and painting techniques. I want to plan at least a day to do that. I have had many people tell me that they really liked seeing the videos and it makes me want to do more of them. I like keeping them short and simple and focused on one technique at a time.
> 
> There is a light dusting of snow on the ground and it looks rather nice out. Last evening we decided to take a walk for the first time after the sun went down. We only did our short 2km walk around the river, as the path there is quite defined and there are a few cabins along the way that set on the bank of the river. It was quite a different place in the dark though, and quite beautiful. Growing up in Chicago, I didn't have the ability to see the thousands and thousands of stars like I do here. I found myself drawn to looking up to the sky, which seemed to be exploding with stars. There was no moon out and it was dark walking through the woods, but we had a good flashlight and that helped a lot. I wouldn't want to walk along the other paths that we usually travel at this time of evening, as they are more like trails and a bit too deep in the woods for my taste after dark. But this one with the few spattered cabins was more of a road, as the vehicles from the cabins along the shore used it for access and it was in good shape. It was quite cold out, but I dressed in layers and wool and didn't feel the chill at all. It amazed me how taking the same path that I have walked so many times felt so different. It was fun.
> 
> It is a great feeling to feel as if I accomplished so much. I love to see things moving along so nicely and it certainly fuels me to do more. I hope you are all progressing in your work and I enjoy seeing all the new projects and reading about them on the forum. I do poke around in the evenings and between things here during the day. It is a great inspiration to see my fellow elves at work!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sheila,

Great work on the preview. I like it. I think it will be a Nice Catch.

I love that kind of Scrolling, the fine lines the fine cuts the veining.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Am Right Where I Want to Be*

Yesterday was a pretty good day. I did finish the drawings for the nativity candle tray, but it took me much more time than I anticipated. That's OK though, because I am happy with the outcome. It just goes with the territory.

I had planned on drawing until about noon or so - give or take. But at that point although I had the design done, I still wasn't quite happy with it. I wanted to keep it simple, but I didn't want it too simple. Sometimes it is hard to figure out where to draw the line with that. (No pun intended)

I always try to do my best. Yesterday when I was looking at some of the older patterns that I had designed many years ago when I started out, I was thinking on how much my skill has improved over the years. What I look at as second nature now used to be beyond my skill level. Although I like designing "over the top" projects, I am seeing that they aren't always my best sellers. They do sell OK, but it seems that sometimes when I bring it down a notch or two that the patterns have more appeal to people who are just starting out or at a more intermediate skill level.

But just how many holes are too many?

I had this dilemma yesterday when making the nativity candle holder. I can honestly tell you that sometimes making something less work is much more work in the long run. The first couple of drawings that I did of it were quite a bit more complicated and possibly not even something that would be able to be cut. Oh, if I tried really hard, I would be able to do it, but I doubt the average scroll sawyer would be successful at it.

It looked good on the screen, but when I printed it out, the reality hit me that it would be an absolute bear to cut and then it would be quite fragile even if one were to be successful. That, to me is not a good design. I am finding that many of my best designs and the most popular are the ones that look really attractive and difficult, but in reality are quite straight forward and work up quickly. Many of my customers like to sell their scroll saw cuttings or make them for gifts for others. While there is a small percentage of people who want that "2000 hole design" the vast majority want something much simpler that they can achieve in a relatively quick time frame.

I believe that is why the candle holder series is doing so well. They are a nice mix of looking pretty and yet you can make one easily on a weekend day. I realize that they also range in difficulty to some extent, but for the most part, they can be cut in a couple of hours. I believe the one that took me the longest was the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired tray, and that was just about six. The average time I would put on cutting one is about three hours. Certainly easy enough to complete on a Saturday afternoon or even in an evening or two after work.

I think that after many, many years of doing what I do, coming to this realization is in part why my business has been more successful of late. I am finding that it isn't a game of 'stump the scroller' in which I make the most difficult pattern I can think of. I look at the skill level of scrollers like a pyramid. Most people are closer to the bottom level, with very few at the top (expert) level. If I gear all my patterns for the top, that will mean that they will appeal to fewer people and not as many will find success in making them.

I find that gearing my designs for the middle levels (and even toward the beginners) will impart a feeling of success within my customers and help scroll sawing grow instead of scaring people off. The trick is to make attractive designs without making them too difficult to accomplish.

So back to the nativity tray. It came out good. I needed to revise it several times, but each time I felt it improved the overall look and I still think it will be a great pattern that just about anyone can make. I believe that it will become one of my best sellers, and I can't wait to cut it tomorrow.

I didn't finish the final revisions on it until after 4pm so my day of painting kind of got rescheduled. I did however spend the after dinner hours in the evening finishing up a couple of ornaments that I started during the week. The pattern was not my own, it is by a designer named Jaime Mills-Price who makes darling and fun characters. I love penguins and when I saw this guy I knew I just had to paint him. My partner says I should be designing my own things to paint and I do see that in the future, but it is getting to be crunch time now with Christmas fast approaching and I think doing some other people's designs is the way to go for now. Here is a picture of one of the little guys I painted:


From My Painted Stuff

If you click on the name, you can see some of the other stuff I painted - some which is my own and other stuff that I have done from patterns by other designers. Either way it is a fun way for me to do something else and still be creative.

Today I am off with some friends to do our shopping for the holidays. I am not getting much, but it is more for the company that I will be going. I also get ideas for stuff when I see cool things so I can kind of call it a 'working day off'. Oh, and we should have a nice lunch too! 

It will probably be my last trip up the valley until Spring, so I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. It feels good to go knowing that I have two more designs to cut out tomorrow. I am happy to have reached my drawing goals with them.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Right Where I Want to Be*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty good day. I did finish the drawings for the nativity candle tray, but it took me much more time than I anticipated. That's OK though, because I am happy with the outcome. It just goes with the territory.
> 
> I had planned on drawing until about noon or so - give or take. But at that point although I had the design done, I still wasn't quite happy with it. I wanted to keep it simple, but I didn't want it too simple. Sometimes it is hard to figure out where to draw the line with that. (No pun intended)
> 
> I always try to do my best. Yesterday when I was looking at some of the older patterns that I had designed many years ago when I started out, I was thinking on how much my skill has improved over the years. What I look at as second nature now used to be beyond my skill level. Although I like designing "over the top" projects, I am seeing that they aren't always my best sellers. They do sell OK, but it seems that sometimes when I bring it down a notch or two that the patterns have more appeal to people who are just starting out or at a more intermediate skill level.
> 
> But just how many holes are too many?
> 
> I had this dilemma yesterday when making the nativity candle holder. I can honestly tell you that sometimes making something less work is much more work in the long run. The first couple of drawings that I did of it were quite a bit more complicated and possibly not even something that would be able to be cut. Oh, if I tried really hard, I would be able to do it, but I doubt the average scroll sawyer would be successful at it.
> 
> It looked good on the screen, but when I printed it out, the reality hit me that it would be an absolute bear to cut and then it would be quite fragile even if one were to be successful. That, to me is not a good design. I am finding that many of my best designs and the most popular are the ones that look really attractive and difficult, but in reality are quite straight forward and work up quickly. Many of my customers like to sell their scroll saw cuttings or make them for gifts for others. While there is a small percentage of people who want that "2000 hole design" the vast majority want something much simpler that they can achieve in a relatively quick time frame.
> 
> I believe that is why the candle holder series is doing so well. They are a nice mix of looking pretty and yet you can make one easily on a weekend day. I realize that they also range in difficulty to some extent, but for the most part, they can be cut in a couple of hours. I believe the one that took me the longest was the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired tray, and that was just about six. The average time I would put on cutting one is about three hours. Certainly easy enough to complete on a Saturday afternoon or even in an evening or two after work.
> 
> I think that after many, many years of doing what I do, coming to this realization is in part why my business has been more successful of late. I am finding that it isn't a game of 'stump the scroller' in which I make the most difficult pattern I can think of. I look at the skill level of scrollers like a pyramid. Most people are closer to the bottom level, with very few at the top (expert) level. If I gear all my patterns for the top, that will mean that they will appeal to fewer people and not as many will find success in making them.
> 
> I find that gearing my designs for the middle levels (and even toward the beginners) will impart a feeling of success within my customers and help scroll sawing grow instead of scaring people off. The trick is to make attractive designs without making them too difficult to accomplish.
> 
> So back to the nativity tray. It came out good. I needed to revise it several times, but each time I felt it improved the overall look and I still think it will be a great pattern that just about anyone can make. I believe that it will become one of my best sellers, and I can't wait to cut it tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't finish the final revisions on it until after 4pm so my day of painting kind of got rescheduled. I did however spend the after dinner hours in the evening finishing up a couple of ornaments that I started during the week. The pattern was not my own, it is by a designer named Jaime Mills-Price who makes darling and fun characters. I love penguins and when I saw this guy I knew I just had to paint him. My partner says I should be designing my own things to paint and I do see that in the future, but it is getting to be crunch time now with Christmas fast approaching and I think doing some other people's designs is the way to go for now. Here is a picture of one of the little guys I painted:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> If you click on the name, you can see some of the other stuff I painted - some which is my own and other stuff that I have done from patterns by other designers. Either way it is a fun way for me to do something else and still be creative.
> 
> Today I am off with some friends to do our shopping for the holidays. I am not getting much, but it is more for the company that I will be going. I also get ideas for stuff when I see cool things so I can kind of call it a 'working day off'. Oh, and we should have a nice lunch too!
> 
> It will probably be my last trip up the valley until Spring, so I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. It feels good to go knowing that I have two more designs to cut out tomorrow. I am happy to have reached my drawing goals with them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Very cute!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Right Where I Want to Be*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty good day. I did finish the drawings for the nativity candle tray, but it took me much more time than I anticipated. That's OK though, because I am happy with the outcome. It just goes with the territory.
> 
> I had planned on drawing until about noon or so - give or take. But at that point although I had the design done, I still wasn't quite happy with it. I wanted to keep it simple, but I didn't want it too simple. Sometimes it is hard to figure out where to draw the line with that. (No pun intended)
> 
> I always try to do my best. Yesterday when I was looking at some of the older patterns that I had designed many years ago when I started out, I was thinking on how much my skill has improved over the years. What I look at as second nature now used to be beyond my skill level. Although I like designing "over the top" projects, I am seeing that they aren't always my best sellers. They do sell OK, but it seems that sometimes when I bring it down a notch or two that the patterns have more appeal to people who are just starting out or at a more intermediate skill level.
> 
> But just how many holes are too many?
> 
> I had this dilemma yesterday when making the nativity candle holder. I can honestly tell you that sometimes making something less work is much more work in the long run. The first couple of drawings that I did of it were quite a bit more complicated and possibly not even something that would be able to be cut. Oh, if I tried really hard, I would be able to do it, but I doubt the average scroll sawyer would be successful at it.
> 
> It looked good on the screen, but when I printed it out, the reality hit me that it would be an absolute bear to cut and then it would be quite fragile even if one were to be successful. That, to me is not a good design. I am finding that many of my best designs and the most popular are the ones that look really attractive and difficult, but in reality are quite straight forward and work up quickly. Many of my customers like to sell their scroll saw cuttings or make them for gifts for others. While there is a small percentage of people who want that "2000 hole design" the vast majority want something much simpler that they can achieve in a relatively quick time frame.
> 
> I believe that is why the candle holder series is doing so well. They are a nice mix of looking pretty and yet you can make one easily on a weekend day. I realize that they also range in difficulty to some extent, but for the most part, they can be cut in a couple of hours. I believe the one that took me the longest was the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired tray, and that was just about six. The average time I would put on cutting one is about three hours. Certainly easy enough to complete on a Saturday afternoon or even in an evening or two after work.
> 
> I think that after many, many years of doing what I do, coming to this realization is in part why my business has been more successful of late. I am finding that it isn't a game of 'stump the scroller' in which I make the most difficult pattern I can think of. I look at the skill level of scrollers like a pyramid. Most people are closer to the bottom level, with very few at the top (expert) level. If I gear all my patterns for the top, that will mean that they will appeal to fewer people and not as many will find success in making them.
> 
> I find that gearing my designs for the middle levels (and even toward the beginners) will impart a feeling of success within my customers and help scroll sawing grow instead of scaring people off. The trick is to make attractive designs without making them too difficult to accomplish.
> 
> So back to the nativity tray. It came out good. I needed to revise it several times, but each time I felt it improved the overall look and I still think it will be a great pattern that just about anyone can make. I believe that it will become one of my best sellers, and I can't wait to cut it tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't finish the final revisions on it until after 4pm so my day of painting kind of got rescheduled. I did however spend the after dinner hours in the evening finishing up a couple of ornaments that I started during the week. The pattern was not my own, it is by a designer named Jaime Mills-Price who makes darling and fun characters. I love penguins and when I saw this guy I knew I just had to paint him. My partner says I should be designing my own things to paint and I do see that in the future, but it is getting to be crunch time now with Christmas fast approaching and I think doing some other people's designs is the way to go for now. Here is a picture of one of the little guys I painted:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> If you click on the name, you can see some of the other stuff I painted - some which is my own and other stuff that I have done from patterns by other designers. Either way it is a fun way for me to do something else and still be creative.
> 
> Today I am off with some friends to do our shopping for the holidays. I am not getting much, but it is more for the company that I will be going. I also get ideas for stuff when I see cool things so I can kind of call it a 'working day off'. Oh, and we should have a nice lunch too!
> 
> It will probably be my last trip up the valley until Spring, so I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. It feels good to go knowing that I have two more designs to cut out tomorrow. I am happy to have reached my drawing goals with them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


I love penguins to..what a great job…so much going on there…glad to see your doing well…and a day off with friends…what else could you ask for…i hope the lunch out is better this time around…and if you got the soup…lets hope its hot this time…lol…....or better yet…a different place to have lunch…....take care…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

*Silly Things Make Me Happy*

Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.

Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.

The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.

In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.

I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.

So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift. 

So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!

Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?

In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!

The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!

Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Hi Sheila,

All I need is to make a list of those gift. I was thinking of making lot of small boxes for the season but Filipinos are not so keen on choice of boxes. Exotic wood boxes here are not being sold at the right price. I think choice are those light and made from different materials such as velvet, cloth and leather boxes.

Additionally, it is really very nice to know from you that we should put something on the box… a gift within a gift…. Thanks for idea.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self?  ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


I am chuckling at "I have the boxes, now I just need the gifts to go in them" 

So.. when I "wrapped" my presents in pillow protectors, that doesn't quite live up to your style of wrapping???  
I, too, love boxes (I checked out some at the $1 store, yesterday.. but I was on a mission and didn't buy any boxes this time). They are a very nice way to store things.. and easy. Perfect!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


My girls also make a "thing" out of wrapping. They hem themselves up in the bedroom with the door shut so no one can peek in with Christmas music going for hours upon hours. All I hear is laughing and singing going on the whole time. It makes me smile just thinking about it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


) thank´s for the blog Sheila it made me smile all over ; thinking on my mother and how she decorate
all over with Chrismas figures and small santa´s tommorrow, I´ll better call her tonight before she gets December beesy-beesy…lol
collecting wood is normal nothing wrong with you…I think , but if you make an apointment 
can you please let us know what the result was ….we are 22k that will be interrest to hear 
if we are normal or not…...LOL

have a happy day

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


It is good to see that I am not the only one who likes boxes!

@ Debbie - I just have fun! I do get most of my wrapping stuff at the dollar store. They have so much fun ribbon and stuff there that it is hard to resist. Wired ribbon rocks too! I can't make a good bow without it. We have a pretty good dollar store here where they have a great selection of tissue, wrap and ribbon.

I do hate buying cards though. They are Soooo expensive. Many of the nice ones are $6-$8! I would rather spend the money on the gift and make a nice note card or one on my computer. I have all kinds of fun software and I get a ream of card stock and I am good to go. The printer sites (HP and Canon and others I am sure) have all kinds of free cards and paper craft cards (pop ups) that you can make if you like to play like I do. Lots of times for Christmas though I will just paint an ornament and that is the tag and card combined. As I get closer to the holiday though it seems I take less time. I try to make them nice, though ! 

I like that about your girls, Cosmo! My daughter has memories of us doing the same. She is a pretty good "wrapper" herself!

And Denis - normal or not, I think it makes life more fun and I like it!  It is nice to have something joyful and fun to do. I hope your mom has a great day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping.  It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


 she will have two great weeks so many has she before all the small villages and snowhills , etc is in place 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


You should post some pictures, Dennis! I would love to see them! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Silly Things Make Me Happy*
> 
> Today's post will be relatively short (I think). I really need to get cutting on my two new candle trays. I hopefully will be able to finish the main cutting today and be able to take photographs of them for tomorrow. There are only so many hours in the day though, so i want to get at it.
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of fun. I didn't get home until well after nine and spent the day at the mall and in the mini-malls doing my 'final' shopping for Christmas. The funny thing about it was that I didn't really buy many gifts at all. My biggest purchases were from Michale's crafts, where I bought Liquid Gold Leafing and Liquid Silver Leafing (that I can paint on to accent things) and also some half-priced really cool ribbon for the many ornaments I am making and giving as gifts.
> 
> The other most significant purchases I made were of several very, very cool boxes. Yes, you read right. Boxes. I love boxes.
> 
> In the last few years, I noticed that there has become an availability of some awesome boxes that people can use for both gift giving and storage. They are very sturdy, reasonably priced and decorated beautifully not only in Christmas designs, but also in very cool winter and even everyday designs. I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I found some nice boxes which will accommodate two of my skating pond sets that I will be giving as gifts, and upon returning to that store yesterday, I found a myriad of incredible boxes (most which were around $5) which will be wonderful for the several odd-shaped and sized items that I am painting and scrolling for gifts this year. They are incredibly sturdy and will add another protective layer when shipping these items and also make a wonderful presentation when the recipient opens it.
> 
> I have always loved to make a fuss and wrap packages so they look simply exquisite. It must be the artist inside of me. Presentation is a lot and even if you are giving the simplest ornament, it is fun to present it in a wonderful setting and it looks so much nicer. I usually spend a day or two just wrapping. It is a holiday ritual with me. I also love to get spools of metallic wired ribbon and make wonderful bows (thank goodness for wired ribbon!) and have cool sparkly paper inside the package and so on. I put on some holiday movies and music, have some nice cocoa with cinnamon, and go to town wrapping. I treat each package as if it is my only one to wrap, and take the time and care to make it look wonderful. It is part of the festivities for me.
> 
> So while everyone else was busy buying gifts for others, I was buying boxes. It was funny too because my purchased took up more room in the trunk than probably the other three girls put together - even though I nested all that I could. The cool thing is that whether empty of not, I still get to enjoy these pretty boxes under the tree for the next month until I have to give them away. The problem with that is I want to keep several of them for myself. There is always something that needs a box. To me it is a gift within an gift.
> 
> So although my box and wrapping fetish is somewhat weird, it is a fun and relatively inexpensive. I still have to finish making the gift to put in them, but it does remove some of the pressure knowing that even if what I make doesn't come out so fantastic, at least I can present it in a wonderful box!
> 
> Yes, I know I am crazy. I suppose there are worse things I can collect. I don't collect shoes, or jewelry or other 'normal' things, (I do collect wood, but that is normal, isn't it?) I think beautiful boxes of all kinds, wood and otherwise are a wonderful and useful thing to collect. Perhaps at one time in my life I was without a needed box and now I am making up for it. Who knows?
> 
> In any case, I had a wonderful day with good company and some great food and fun and it really made me happy. Now I feel rejuvenated and ready to take on the world and spend some time doing another thing I love doing - scroll sawing!
> 
> The clock is ticking and the days are winding down so it is time to kick it into high gear and get moving again. I can't think of a better way to spend my time! I suppose that it doesn't take much to make me really happy!
> 
> Can anything be so elegant as to have few wants, and to serve them one's self? ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


I will see if I can get this yearchrismas card from her in Digital form and some of the olderones 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Poinsettia Candle Tray *

Sometimes I have to laugh at myself when I look back and read the goals I set out for myself in any given day. I think if I ever actually achieved all I set out to do, I would be labeled "superwoman". I don't think it is necessarily bad to set our goals high. When my kids were young, I used to tell them "If you reach your goals, you are setting them too low". Now I was only kidding when I said that, and I made sure they knew it, but I can't help but think that there is just a little tiny morsel of truth in that. I sometimes feel that when I achieve certain goals that I set for my self, I must be setting the bar too low. If it is too easy to achieve your goals then certainly you mustn't have asked enough of yourself. But over the years, I try to think that I have learned to find a good balance of what is actually a goal I can obtain. Yesterday, however was a poor example.

I had stated in my blog that I planned on cutting out the next two candle trays. I should have realized then that I was being a bit ambitious, but I suppose I was up there on my pink cloud thinking I could actually do it. The day started out with things going pretty well. I spent some time choosing the right pieces of wood for the two trays. I had thought I had some nice oak for the poinsettia tray and I was thinking a lighter maple would be nice for the nativity tray. I wanted to use oak because I planned on using some stain to add color to that tray. However, I didn't have any oak that was suitable. The one piece I found in my stash that was close was slightly warped and also had some mold on it. (By the way - if anyone knows how I can eliminate mold in the oak, please let me know. I have a piece that seems to have a slight problem with it)

I decided to go with ash. I had a nice board (I was going to title my blog "A nice piece of ash" but I thought better of it!) and it would be a find substitute for the on the poinsettia tray.. I actually like it better, as the base color is quite pale and the tinting looks really nice on it.

By the time I picked my boards and set them up, it was already getting on to late morning. I then had two lengthy phone calls - one with a wonderful customer and the other with my editor regarding the promotion of my skating pond set - and by the time I was finished and ready to hit the saw, it was already after noon. The final realization that I wouldn't be completing both trays came when I started cutting the poinsettia tray. I don't know if any of you remember my strawberry lazy susan project that I had posted previously (a picture of it is in my gallery). It looks simple and has over 500 cuts and took me many hours to cut it. Well, the poinsettia tray is in a similar wispy style and when I was drilling the entry holes, it occurred to me that this is exactly the same type of piece. I knew I was in for a long afternoon.

Now I didn't mind that at all, as I think the lazy susan came out wonderful and I did like the look of the candle tray. When drilling, I realized that I had 128 internal cuts in it, not including the drilling holes for the center of the flowers and the berries. I immediately adjusted my goals and the timing in my own head and just enjoyed the task at hand. I suppose that is one of the many benefits of being my own boss. It is easy to shift the time line as things come up and both the phone calls, although unanticipated, we certainly welcome and beneficial.

In any case, it was after six when I finished the actual cutting. I was extremely pleased with the outcome of the tray. Here is a picture of it all finished:


From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms

And the detail of the design:


From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms

It wasn't quite finished being sanded when the photos were taken, so there are a couple of rough edges. I did finish sanding it and I used the staining medium on it to add color to the flowers and the holly leaves. I really was happy with the outcome:


From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms

And again, here is some detail of it:


From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms

I still need to cut the charms out today and I also plan on cutting out the nativity candle tray, which is much simpler to cut. I finished up at around 9:30 last night and although I didn't finish everything that I wanted to, I was extremely happy with what I did accomplish. Quality and not quantity and all of that.

I think goals are important and very useful if you don't get too hung up on them. It is nice to set them and have something to work for, but it is also good to allow for life to get in the way sometime and have your goals flexible enough so that if something comes up, you don't feel as if you failed if you don't reach them as you originally planned. I use goals as guidelines to help me plan my day, and especially since I have been writing this blog, realize that they do change often and it doesn't mean that I was a failure, but quite the opposite. I think that being flexible is a great asset to anyone who has their own business, as it is a far more realistic way of thinking and you are less likely to be derailed in your plans than if you were rigid in your way of thinking. At least it works that way for me.

I hope you like the candle tray. I am looking forward to completing the other one today. I am still shooting to get the site updated by the weekend and since it is only Wednesday, it is quite possible. I will give it my best shot.

May you all have a happy and creative day!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Poinsettia Candle Tray *
> 
> Sometimes I have to laugh at myself when I look back and read the goals I set out for myself in any given day. I think if I ever actually achieved all I set out to do, I would be labeled "superwoman". I don't think it is necessarily bad to set our goals high. When my kids were young, I used to tell them "If you reach your goals, you are setting them too low". Now I was only kidding when I said that, and I made sure they knew it, but I can't help but think that there is just a little tiny morsel of truth in that. I sometimes feel that when I achieve certain goals that I set for my self, I must be setting the bar too low. If it is too easy to achieve your goals then certainly you mustn't have asked enough of yourself. But over the years, I try to think that I have learned to find a good balance of what is actually a goal I can obtain. Yesterday, however was a poor example.
> 
> I had stated in my blog that I planned on cutting out the next two candle trays. I should have realized then that I was being a bit ambitious, but I suppose I was up there on my pink cloud thinking I could actually do it. The day started out with things going pretty well. I spent some time choosing the right pieces of wood for the two trays. I had thought I had some nice oak for the poinsettia tray and I was thinking a lighter maple would be nice for the nativity tray. I wanted to use oak because I planned on using some stain to add color to that tray. However, I didn't have any oak that was suitable. The one piece I found in my stash that was close was slightly warped and also had some mold on it. (By the way - if anyone knows how I can eliminate mold in the oak, please let me know. I have a piece that seems to have a slight problem with it)
> 
> I decided to go with ash. I had a nice board (I was going to title my blog "A nice piece of ash" but I thought better of it!) and it would be a find substitute for the on the poinsettia tray.. I actually like it better, as the base color is quite pale and the tinting looks really nice on it.
> 
> By the time I picked my boards and set them up, it was already getting on to late morning. I then had two lengthy phone calls - one with a wonderful customer and the other with my editor regarding the promotion of my skating pond set - and by the time I was finished and ready to hit the saw, it was already after noon. The final realization that I wouldn't be completing both trays came when I started cutting the poinsettia tray. I don't know if any of you remember my strawberry lazy susan project that I had posted previously (a picture of it is in my gallery). It looks simple and has over 500 cuts and took me many hours to cut it. Well, the poinsettia tray is in a similar wispy style and when I was drilling the entry holes, it occurred to me that this is exactly the same type of piece. I knew I was in for a long afternoon.
> 
> Now I didn't mind that at all, as I think the lazy susan came out wonderful and I did like the look of the candle tray. When drilling, I realized that I had 128 internal cuts in it, not including the drilling holes for the center of the flowers and the berries. I immediately adjusted my goals and the timing in my own head and just enjoyed the task at hand. I suppose that is one of the many benefits of being my own boss. It is easy to shift the time line as things come up and both the phone calls, although unanticipated, we certainly welcome and beneficial.
> 
> In any case, it was after six when I finished the actual cutting. I was extremely pleased with the outcome of the tray. Here is a picture of it all finished:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It wasn't quite finished being sanded when the photos were taken, so there are a couple of rough edges. I did finish sanding it and I used the staining medium on it to add color to the flowers and the holly leaves. I really was happy with the outcome:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And again, here is some detail of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I still need to cut the charms out today and I also plan on cutting out the nativity candle tray, which is much simpler to cut. I finished up at around 9:30 last night and although I didn't finish everything that I wanted to, I was extremely happy with what I did accomplish. Quality and not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I think goals are important and very useful if you don't get too hung up on them. It is nice to set them and have something to work for, but it is also good to allow for life to get in the way sometime and have your goals flexible enough so that if something comes up, you don't feel as if you failed if you don't reach them as you originally planned. I use goals as guidelines to help me plan my day, and especially since I have been writing this blog, realize that they do change often and it doesn't mean that I was a failure, but quite the opposite. I think that being flexible is a great asset to anyone who has their own business, as it is a far more realistic way of thinking and you are less likely to be derailed in your plans than if you were rigid in your way of thinking. At least it works that way for me.
> 
> I hope you like the candle tray. I am looking forward to completing the other one today. I am still shooting to get the site updated by the weekend and since it is only Wednesday, it is quite possible. I will give it my best shot.
> 
> May you all have a happy and creative day!


Good morning Sheila, The poinsettia candle tray is out of this world. The tinting makes the whole thing pop out. I can't wait for you to update your site because there are patterns that I want to pick up for the winter shop time.
Thank you for sharing your designs with the rest of us,

The Scroller and Toler


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Poinsettia Candle Tray *
> 
> Sometimes I have to laugh at myself when I look back and read the goals I set out for myself in any given day. I think if I ever actually achieved all I set out to do, I would be labeled "superwoman". I don't think it is necessarily bad to set our goals high. When my kids were young, I used to tell them "If you reach your goals, you are setting them too low". Now I was only kidding when I said that, and I made sure they knew it, but I can't help but think that there is just a little tiny morsel of truth in that. I sometimes feel that when I achieve certain goals that I set for my self, I must be setting the bar too low. If it is too easy to achieve your goals then certainly you mustn't have asked enough of yourself. But over the years, I try to think that I have learned to find a good balance of what is actually a goal I can obtain. Yesterday, however was a poor example.
> 
> I had stated in my blog that I planned on cutting out the next two candle trays. I should have realized then that I was being a bit ambitious, but I suppose I was up there on my pink cloud thinking I could actually do it. The day started out with things going pretty well. I spent some time choosing the right pieces of wood for the two trays. I had thought I had some nice oak for the poinsettia tray and I was thinking a lighter maple would be nice for the nativity tray. I wanted to use oak because I planned on using some stain to add color to that tray. However, I didn't have any oak that was suitable. The one piece I found in my stash that was close was slightly warped and also had some mold on it. (By the way - if anyone knows how I can eliminate mold in the oak, please let me know. I have a piece that seems to have a slight problem with it)
> 
> I decided to go with ash. I had a nice board (I was going to title my blog "A nice piece of ash" but I thought better of it!) and it would be a find substitute for the on the poinsettia tray.. I actually like it better, as the base color is quite pale and the tinting looks really nice on it.
> 
> By the time I picked my boards and set them up, it was already getting on to late morning. I then had two lengthy phone calls - one with a wonderful customer and the other with my editor regarding the promotion of my skating pond set - and by the time I was finished and ready to hit the saw, it was already after noon. The final realization that I wouldn't be completing both trays came when I started cutting the poinsettia tray. I don't know if any of you remember my strawberry lazy susan project that I had posted previously (a picture of it is in my gallery). It looks simple and has over 500 cuts and took me many hours to cut it. Well, the poinsettia tray is in a similar wispy style and when I was drilling the entry holes, it occurred to me that this is exactly the same type of piece. I knew I was in for a long afternoon.
> 
> Now I didn't mind that at all, as I think the lazy susan came out wonderful and I did like the look of the candle tray. When drilling, I realized that I had 128 internal cuts in it, not including the drilling holes for the center of the flowers and the berries. I immediately adjusted my goals and the timing in my own head and just enjoyed the task at hand. I suppose that is one of the many benefits of being my own boss. It is easy to shift the time line as things come up and both the phone calls, although unanticipated, we certainly welcome and beneficial.
> 
> In any case, it was after six when I finished the actual cutting. I was extremely pleased with the outcome of the tray. Here is a picture of it all finished:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It wasn't quite finished being sanded when the photos were taken, so there are a couple of rough edges. I did finish sanding it and I used the staining medium on it to add color to the flowers and the holly leaves. I really was happy with the outcome:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And again, here is some detail of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I still need to cut the charms out today and I also plan on cutting out the nativity candle tray, which is much simpler to cut. I finished up at around 9:30 last night and although I didn't finish everything that I wanted to, I was extremely happy with what I did accomplish. Quality and not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I think goals are important and very useful if you don't get too hung up on them. It is nice to set them and have something to work for, but it is also good to allow for life to get in the way sometime and have your goals flexible enough so that if something comes up, you don't feel as if you failed if you don't reach them as you originally planned. I use goals as guidelines to help me plan my day, and especially since I have been writing this blog, realize that they do change often and it doesn't mean that I was a failure, but quite the opposite. I think that being flexible is a great asset to anyone who has their own business, as it is a far more realistic way of thinking and you are less likely to be derailed in your plans than if you were rigid in your way of thinking. At least it works that way for me.
> 
> I hope you like the candle tray. I am looking forward to completing the other one today. I am still shooting to get the site updated by the weekend and since it is only Wednesday, it is quite possible. I will give it my best shot.
> 
> May you all have a happy and creative day!


Sheila,

This one is pretty sweet. I like it.

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Poinsettia Candle Tray *
> 
> Sometimes I have to laugh at myself when I look back and read the goals I set out for myself in any given day. I think if I ever actually achieved all I set out to do, I would be labeled "superwoman". I don't think it is necessarily bad to set our goals high. When my kids were young, I used to tell them "If you reach your goals, you are setting them too low". Now I was only kidding when I said that, and I made sure they knew it, but I can't help but think that there is just a little tiny morsel of truth in that. I sometimes feel that when I achieve certain goals that I set for my self, I must be setting the bar too low. If it is too easy to achieve your goals then certainly you mustn't have asked enough of yourself. But over the years, I try to think that I have learned to find a good balance of what is actually a goal I can obtain. Yesterday, however was a poor example.
> 
> I had stated in my blog that I planned on cutting out the next two candle trays. I should have realized then that I was being a bit ambitious, but I suppose I was up there on my pink cloud thinking I could actually do it. The day started out with things going pretty well. I spent some time choosing the right pieces of wood for the two trays. I had thought I had some nice oak for the poinsettia tray and I was thinking a lighter maple would be nice for the nativity tray. I wanted to use oak because I planned on using some stain to add color to that tray. However, I didn't have any oak that was suitable. The one piece I found in my stash that was close was slightly warped and also had some mold on it. (By the way - if anyone knows how I can eliminate mold in the oak, please let me know. I have a piece that seems to have a slight problem with it)
> 
> I decided to go with ash. I had a nice board (I was going to title my blog "A nice piece of ash" but I thought better of it!) and it would be a find substitute for the on the poinsettia tray.. I actually like it better, as the base color is quite pale and the tinting looks really nice on it.
> 
> By the time I picked my boards and set them up, it was already getting on to late morning. I then had two lengthy phone calls - one with a wonderful customer and the other with my editor regarding the promotion of my skating pond set - and by the time I was finished and ready to hit the saw, it was already after noon. The final realization that I wouldn't be completing both trays came when I started cutting the poinsettia tray. I don't know if any of you remember my strawberry lazy susan project that I had posted previously (a picture of it is in my gallery). It looks simple and has over 500 cuts and took me many hours to cut it. Well, the poinsettia tray is in a similar wispy style and when I was drilling the entry holes, it occurred to me that this is exactly the same type of piece. I knew I was in for a long afternoon.
> 
> Now I didn't mind that at all, as I think the lazy susan came out wonderful and I did like the look of the candle tray. When drilling, I realized that I had 128 internal cuts in it, not including the drilling holes for the center of the flowers and the berries. I immediately adjusted my goals and the timing in my own head and just enjoyed the task at hand. I suppose that is one of the many benefits of being my own boss. It is easy to shift the time line as things come up and both the phone calls, although unanticipated, we certainly welcome and beneficial.
> 
> In any case, it was after six when I finished the actual cutting. I was extremely pleased with the outcome of the tray. Here is a picture of it all finished:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It wasn't quite finished being sanded when the photos were taken, so there are a couple of rough edges. I did finish sanding it and I used the staining medium on it to add color to the flowers and the holly leaves. I really was happy with the outcome:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And again, here is some detail of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I still need to cut the charms out today and I also plan on cutting out the nativity candle tray, which is much simpler to cut. I finished up at around 9:30 last night and although I didn't finish everything that I wanted to, I was extremely happy with what I did accomplish. Quality and not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I think goals are important and very useful if you don't get too hung up on them. It is nice to set them and have something to work for, but it is also good to allow for life to get in the way sometime and have your goals flexible enough so that if something comes up, you don't feel as if you failed if you don't reach them as you originally planned. I use goals as guidelines to help me plan my day, and especially since I have been writing this blog, realize that they do change often and it doesn't mean that I was a failure, but quite the opposite. I think that being flexible is a great asset to anyone who has their own business, as it is a far more realistic way of thinking and you are less likely to be derailed in your plans than if you were rigid in your way of thinking. At least it works that way for me.
> 
> I hope you like the candle tray. I am looking forward to completing the other one today. I am still shooting to get the site updated by the weekend and since it is only Wednesday, it is quite possible. I will give it my best shot.
> 
> May you all have a happy and creative day!


Thank you both. I just finished applying the acrylic matte spray to it and it really brought out the grain wonderfully. I am so pleased with it! It looks even nicer than what I photographed last night when there was no finish on it. I will be retaking the pictures tonight and have some more in the morning, as well as the nativity tray. That came out cool too. 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Poinsettia Candle Tray *
> 
> Sometimes I have to laugh at myself when I look back and read the goals I set out for myself in any given day. I think if I ever actually achieved all I set out to do, I would be labeled "superwoman". I don't think it is necessarily bad to set our goals high. When my kids were young, I used to tell them "If you reach your goals, you are setting them too low". Now I was only kidding when I said that, and I made sure they knew it, but I can't help but think that there is just a little tiny morsel of truth in that. I sometimes feel that when I achieve certain goals that I set for my self, I must be setting the bar too low. If it is too easy to achieve your goals then certainly you mustn't have asked enough of yourself. But over the years, I try to think that I have learned to find a good balance of what is actually a goal I can obtain. Yesterday, however was a poor example.
> 
> I had stated in my blog that I planned on cutting out the next two candle trays. I should have realized then that I was being a bit ambitious, but I suppose I was up there on my pink cloud thinking I could actually do it. The day started out with things going pretty well. I spent some time choosing the right pieces of wood for the two trays. I had thought I had some nice oak for the poinsettia tray and I was thinking a lighter maple would be nice for the nativity tray. I wanted to use oak because I planned on using some stain to add color to that tray. However, I didn't have any oak that was suitable. The one piece I found in my stash that was close was slightly warped and also had some mold on it. (By the way - if anyone knows how I can eliminate mold in the oak, please let me know. I have a piece that seems to have a slight problem with it)
> 
> I decided to go with ash. I had a nice board (I was going to title my blog "A nice piece of ash" but I thought better of it!) and it would be a find substitute for the on the poinsettia tray.. I actually like it better, as the base color is quite pale and the tinting looks really nice on it.
> 
> By the time I picked my boards and set them up, it was already getting on to late morning. I then had two lengthy phone calls - one with a wonderful customer and the other with my editor regarding the promotion of my skating pond set - and by the time I was finished and ready to hit the saw, it was already after noon. The final realization that I wouldn't be completing both trays came when I started cutting the poinsettia tray. I don't know if any of you remember my strawberry lazy susan project that I had posted previously (a picture of it is in my gallery). It looks simple and has over 500 cuts and took me many hours to cut it. Well, the poinsettia tray is in a similar wispy style and when I was drilling the entry holes, it occurred to me that this is exactly the same type of piece. I knew I was in for a long afternoon.
> 
> Now I didn't mind that at all, as I think the lazy susan came out wonderful and I did like the look of the candle tray. When drilling, I realized that I had 128 internal cuts in it, not including the drilling holes for the center of the flowers and the berries. I immediately adjusted my goals and the timing in my own head and just enjoyed the task at hand. I suppose that is one of the many benefits of being my own boss. It is easy to shift the time line as things come up and both the phone calls, although unanticipated, we certainly welcome and beneficial.
> 
> In any case, it was after six when I finished the actual cutting. I was extremely pleased with the outcome of the tray. Here is a picture of it all finished:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the detail of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> It wasn't quite finished being sanded when the photos were taken, so there are a couple of rough edges. I did finish sanding it and I used the staining medium on it to add color to the flowers and the holly leaves. I really was happy with the outcome:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And again, here is some detail of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I still need to cut the charms out today and I also plan on cutting out the nativity candle tray, which is much simpler to cut. I finished up at around 9:30 last night and although I didn't finish everything that I wanted to, I was extremely happy with what I did accomplish. Quality and not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I think goals are important and very useful if you don't get too hung up on them. It is nice to set them and have something to work for, but it is also good to allow for life to get in the way sometime and have your goals flexible enough so that if something comes up, you don't feel as if you failed if you don't reach them as you originally planned. I use goals as guidelines to help me plan my day, and especially since I have been writing this blog, realize that they do change often and it doesn't mean that I was a failure, but quite the opposite. I think that being flexible is a great asset to anyone who has their own business, as it is a far more realistic way of thinking and you are less likely to be derailed in your plans than if you were rigid in your way of thinking. At least it works that way for me.
> 
> I hope you like the candle tray. I am looking forward to completing the other one today. I am still shooting to get the site updated by the weekend and since it is only Wednesday, it is quite possible. I will give it my best shot.
> 
> May you all have a happy and creative day!


You do beautiful work, Sheila, and you are quite productive; and no wonder since you have such a wonderful attitude toward your work.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*

It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!

The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.

When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.

In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:


From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms

You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.

It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.

Here is a picture of the back:


From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms

And finally a picture of the complete set:


From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms

I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.

Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.

I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.

I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.

I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.

Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.


From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms

I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.

So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## woodbutcher

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Sheila Landry
(scroll girl),

Very nice designs both! The Nativity candle tray and charms are my favorites to date of all the candle trays you've designed. I think it may have something to do with the offset symmetry in the border. The wood is most stunning also. Enjoy your pink cloud day, this project may have earned you an entire week up on that cloud! Congratulations on a real winner! Keep on keeping on.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## CampD

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Wow Sheila, another beauty!!
I'll admit I wait to read your blog of the finished product and you always amaze me with the creativity.
again! nicely done.
Happy Holidays


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


yes sheila you have done another beautiful piece…i love this time of year when such is done…the spirit of christmas is around the world and its wood work like this that shows that spirit coming from you and each of us who endeavor to do this type of project…great job…i wish i could sit long enough to scroll like this…and i think you need another saw in the house…maybe keith should pick out a new one for himself , as a christmas present…and as a new part of the team…well you have a great day….grizz


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Wow, Sheila, the Nativity tray is awesome, We both like it very much!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Sheila -

I really like the asymmetric design! I would think this could open up a whole range of new design options for you. I've not seen anything like it (not that I've looked ).


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Sheila, that is one nice tray. The design just flows, I can imagine how it must look up close.
The candle with the Angels just sets it off as a nice gift for this season.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Thanks to all of you! This is the first one that I am doing with the asymmetric design but I assure you it isn't the last. I was wracking my brain trying to figure out how to fit the scene in the holder with only under 2" of space to work with and after a couple of failed attempts, it dawned on me that I didn't have to have the candle centered on the tray. Offsetting it seemed like the perfect solution. I think the little silhouette in the back did a fine complement to the design on the front. The offset is not so much as to make the tray heavy in the front, but I do feel that in subsequent designs if it is necessary, it will be easy enough to work in a small spacer underneath the front of the tray in order to give additional support if necessary.

I appreciate your comments and suggestions very much! It is nice when I am (UGH) writing instructions to check back and see the positive feedback. Thanks again! 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Candle Tray is Finished*
> 
> It is amazing to me how things work out sometimes. In contrast to the previous tray where the poinsettia candle tray took twice as long as I anticipated, the following tray that I cut yesterday (the nativity scene one) took only half the time I though it would. Hooray!!!
> 
> The kicker is that I think it is every bit as attractive as the previous tray. I really kind of li like it. I used a simply scrumptious piece of maple that to make it that has a wonderful figure to it. It has some nice variation in the grain and also has a quilted ripple pattern that really came out when I applied the oil to it. It is quite beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the rippling sand in the desert.
> 
> When everything was finished, I did take pictures of the tray, but it wasn't until after dark and I am not thrilled with the outcome. I will be retaking them again today when the sun is up and hopefully the color will be more true. I do plan on getting a photo tent like the ones that were recommended to me before, but I just haven't had enough extra money to do so. Hopefully, I will find on when I go to the States in March if I don't get one before that. So until then, I am going to have to work with what I have.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the nativity tray pieces:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> You can see the ripple in the wood a bit, although it looks much better of course in person. It is quite different for me to do a design that isn't repeated in some form throughout. Although it is quite simple, it actually took me probably three times longer to figure out and draw than the poinsettia candle tray. I wanted to have a balance in it without over-cluttering it. I liked the wavy edging that I used, as it reminded me of sand dunes. I also liked the silhouette of the city of Bethlehem that I put on the back, because it was a bit different than just adding in more animals or sheep. And having the angles hanging above the scene as the charms were just a natural.
> 
> It only took me about 2 hours to cut this one out, which will make it a wonderful 'last minute' gift for a scroller to make and also make a nice one for reproducing to sell at craft fairs and such. I think it will be a winner.
> 
> Here is a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And finally a picture of the complete set:
> 
> 
> From SLD338 Nativity Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am also going to suggest in the instructions the option of using a veneer backing underneath the tray. Some of my customers have done that before on my other designs with great results and I do think for a design like this that is so open that it would be appropriate to do so. For the pictures though, I liked the blue cloth so I chose not to do so on mine. It is always good to have options though.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing the instructions the three new candle trays and then getting the new stuff up on the site. I hope to have the site updated by tomorrow evening for the last push before Christmas. I also have some more of the wonderful baskets that my partner designed to add to the mix. I will be doing the final photography of them also today and getting them ready for the site.
> 
> I can then move on to working on my own stuff for the holidays. The things that I have made that need to be shipped are just about finished and I will hopefully get everything shipped out by next week. I can then work on the items that I have to do for people here that live near me. All in all, I can see everything getting done in time.
> 
> I went to my storage yesterday and pulled out the boxes of extra wrap and stuff and brought them here to evaluate how much I have and how much I need. With my newly acquired supply of nice boxes, I think I am set and can start getting things checked off my list. With the new items up on the site and finished, I honestly haven't felt so organized in quite a while. It is a really, really good place to be.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the tray pictures. Even though they are kind of crummy, I will post better ones when I put them on my gallery page. I just realized that I am way behind in putting stuff there and I need to get it caught up. I don't want to post all the new projects at once though, so I will do so one at a time. Eventually it will be caught up.
> 
> Here also is the final picture of the poinsettia candle holder.
> 
> 
> From SLD339 Poinsettia Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I am very happy with it also. I appreciate your kind comments yesterday regarding it and I am glad it has been so far very well received. I can't wait to post them all to the site.
> 
> So I am going to enjoy my day up here on the pink cloud, wallowing in my little successes. I hope you all have "pink cloud" days too!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


I can't wait til you have the nativity one on your website! I love it!!!
MrsN


----------



## scrollgirl

*Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*

I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.

Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.

It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.

At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.

However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.

My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.

I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.

In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.

I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.

So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?

As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.

There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.

I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.

I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?

So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".

I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.

And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!

Happy Friday to all of you!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


quote "life wouldn't be life if it were easy"...i think your doing great sheila, your a strong person who knows the path you want..and are doing the work to be successful , times are tough..and its the fighters who will make it…looking at your situation…finding the right way…it all works to your good…you are the best in customer service and the people you deal with know your the best…so keep plugging away…keep those great designs coming and push ahead….....have a great day..grizz


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


Sheila,

Sorry to hear that you only got a 1/2 ad. But at least you got it. I think the pond set is pretty nice, althou in my situation being low income and knee deep in bills, things like that are hard to purchase. So I can in a way see where the mag is coming from. Also the economy the way it is. You are doing VERY Well staying afloat.

Keep on truckin, keep on with your great attitude about your business and how you run it and you will succeed. You don't think Kraft makes their money from just Cheese and Mac and Cheese do you? lol, they dervisify just as you mentioned. They own alot of differently Side companys that give them money along with their name brand items.

Handi


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


Sheila -

Would it be possible to split the pond set into two sets (or more) to bring the price per set down? The idea of two $35 sets or one $60 set makes a lot of sense, actually. There are "mental price points" that create a lot of resistance for consumers. (Not remembering your full set precisely) the idea of having a family, a couple, some kids playing, etc. would also allow people to get their feet wet with a new type of project like this without going in too deep.

Think of a nativity creche - people buy nice sets over a period of years.

This also allows you to conceivably make more money when people buy the set bit by bit.

Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


Interesting how these mental price blocks work. When I was a youngster in the early 70s and newly married, I took some economics classes in the evening at the local community college. They talked about inflation, the time value of money, but they never mentioned anything about a "mental price block."

As a young journeyman electrician making in the neighborhood of $7/hour, I wondered how long it would be before I would be making $50 an hour? Surprisingly, using a modest inflation rate for the time, my calculations showed by the mid 90s. I was quite startled that it would be so quick. I thought about that for a while; my conclusion was it would never happen because of what I called the "psychological limit on wages."

Construction trades were able to negotiate reasonable increases to keep pace with the high inflation of the late 70s. By 1982, we were making about $25 per hour. The business round table decided their construction costs were to high and caused an artificial recession in the building trades to compound the real recession we were in at that time.

When work stopped, the union had an opportunity to forego a $2 +/- wage hike. I felt they were crazy to not forego it, but most people never fully consider or understand the consequences of their actions. They voted to take it. Over the next 2 years, we had $4.50 an hour of wage reductions shoved sown our throat. It took until the early 90s to get back to where they were in 1982 in numbers. Of course, they will never catch up in inflation adjusted terms as middle class wages have been stagnant since Reganomics started. In real inflation adjusted terms, we, the middle class, are all collectively down 40%.

That took a bit more to explain that I had intended when I started the comment!! ;-(

Being able to understand your situation and without crippling disappointment means you are maturing as a business person. I just realized the reason I probably enjoy reading your blog is having been though all of this, taking it in stride, rolling with the flow and moving on without ever really stopping to analyze the process or quantify what I was going through.

Have a great day..


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


We seem to increasingly be moving to a world where everything is expected for nothing and there is very little recognition of the inspiration and work of the artist/artisan. I personally could not hope to make a living doing what I do in the box line.

Does anything ever change though. A lot of the artist/artisans of the past were never able to make a decent living in their own lifetimes, now their work sells for thousands to millions. I am not counting myself alongside people like Van Gogh here, just the jobbing craftsmen who couldn't make it pay for them.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


Hi Sheila,
I was just on your site and was happy to see the new items! I will be making a order after this weekend after I see what kind of sales we had. We love the look of the new site.
Rick and Kathie
The Scroller and Toler


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


Thank you for all the thoughts today. I just finished some things and this is the first time I am able to get back here.

I do like the idea of perhaps offering the wood figures in sets. I can see how having only so much to spend at a time would be a deterrent. I, myself have that mindset many times when shopping - either online or in a real store. I could also then add to the set in subsequent years and offer updating kits. It is a good thought and one I will seriously consider.

I do hear you Martyn regarding people's expectations of getting everything for nothing. Again, I will blame Wall-Mart and all the companies like that who underpay their employees and purchase their stock from countries with atrocious labor laws. All it has done is train us to expect to pay less and less for everything. Never mind about quality. My partner was reading the other day how model numbers on electronics and appliances were slightly different from the same model of items given to the 'big box' stores. On one instance they had an identical item with just an additional letter after the number. Upon taking apart the two "identical" models, the person realized that the big box item had cheaper plastic internal parts whereas the other item had better made metal parts. It just makes you think. Are we really getting more for our money at those stores? And what is the cost globally? We want everything cheap and disposable. But don't get me started on that . . . .

I realize I am swimming upstream many days. I would like to think that I can overcome the obstacles though and really achieve success. I realize that may not be the case, but for now I still want to fight. After all - someone has to be left standing. Why not me?

And Rick, thank you for your encouragement. I just finished sending the letter out to the customers and the site is all updated. Time for a big breath and time to do some fun stuff for the holidays. I wish you luck this weekend too. Let us know how you do.

Thanks again for the great feedback. You guys always get me thinking! 

Sheila


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


Think Barbi and Ken! You buy the doll with one set of clothes, then you buy the car, the business suit, the golf suit… each for about $15 - $25.

Steven Davis has the right idea here… this could be the 'next stage' of your product marketing?

You don't want all of their money… just a little bit at a time. Folks will want to buy to 'add to their collection'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Accepting Disappointments and Learning From Them*
> 
> I actually was able to accomplish all I set out to do yesterday. I didn't finish working until just after 10pm but I was very happy to get that far with things. I took photos for all six of the new projects that are going to go up on the site today, and I also wrote the instructions for all six pattern packets. I sent them off to my friend to proof read them and besides one small line work error that didn't convert correctly on one of the ornaments, it appears that I am ready to go on everything.
> 
> Today's main task will be posting the projects on the site, writing the descriptions and writing the email to my customer mailing list which will announce the update. It always feels good when I reach this point in the design cycle. It is very rewarding to see my hard work in the form of a new pattern packet and also a great feeling when the first one is actually ordered. I have received several emails from people who were already interested in the new stuff, and that is a good sign. I am pleased that everything is done and I will be able to move on to other new things and work on my own gifts for a while.
> 
> It wasn't all good news though. I received a call from my editor in regards to the skating pond set. On the previous day, he called and we discussed the particulars of the set, as he was preparing the ads for the painting and wood magazines. He was also going to have an ad in it for their general craft magazine, as there are many painters who subscribe to that one. We had discussed the price of the kit of figures, which I had settled on as $60. Cutting the figures myself took several hours (both for myself and my partner) and my friend Rick who cuts very quickly didn't want to do production work either but said if he were to do it, he would need to charge $35 - $40 per set. The best laser cutting quote that I could get was around $30 prior to taxes and shipping. I felt that $60 would be the cheapest that I would be able to offer the pieces and still make a profit.
> 
> At first my editor balked at this a bit. He expected the pieces to cost somewhere around $40 - $50 retail and the $60 figure was a bit higher than he thought. When I talked to him on Wednesday, I explained the hours involved and also that I tried several different sources and I even mentioned Rick, who he knows very well. By the end of the conversation, he was convinced that the price was fair and that by asking anything less, the project wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> However, he phoned yesterday to say he pitched the idea to the publisher who owns all of the magazines and that he felt it was too high of a price for the set and people wouldn't pay it. They brought in the editors for both the painting magazine and also the general craft magazine and apparently it was voted down due to the cost of the set. So no ads will be in either of those magazines.
> 
> My editor was quite upset about this and to show his good faith, he offered to run a half page ad for me in the scroll sawing magazine. He also said that the rights to the project would once again go back to me completely, with no involvement from the magazine at all. So the good news is that all the profits of the sales of the kits and patterns will go to me, but the bad news is that I will not be able to reach the audience that I wanted to target with it.
> 
> I inquired about purchasing my own ad in the painting magazine, as I do believe that if painters see this project they will want to make it, and he is finding the cost out for me. I know though, that it is quite expensive and at this point in my life I know I cannot afford it, no matter what the cost. It is yet another disappointment regarding this project. I am beginning to think it is cursed.
> 
> In thinking about it, I am very happy that I have been diversifying so much with my design work. If I had all of my hopes tied to this project, I would certainly be devastated. After the other magazine that published it dropped the ball, I at least had the comfort of knowing that it would be seen by way of these other magazines. However, now that has changed once again and it appears that I am once again looking for a way to promote it to the audience that will want to make it.
> 
> I am very appreciative of the efforts of my editor, and I am grateful that he will at least give me the half-page ad after all of this. However, you all as woodworkers know that most woodworkers do not want to or know how to paint and although many woodworkers find the set charming, they will not attempt making such a complicated set. Realistically I know that to be the case.
> 
> So where to market it? How can I do so and reach as many people as possible on such a limited budget?
> 
> As I stated before, there is now only one major publication geared to decorative painting. That is the magazine that publishes the magazine I work for. The rest of the painting magazines have ceased to exist in this brutal economy that has killed off so many of the creative publications.
> 
> There are one or two companies which offer woodworking in addition to some painting projects and I may try to see what headway I can make there. I am not sure though, as again, it is a larger project and therefore risky from a marketing point of view when people are so timid about spending their money. But it is a thought and one that should not be overlooked.
> 
> I also plan to make several short step-by-step videos which will show several different basic painting techniques. I planned on using the piece "Mr. Snowman" from the pond scene because he encompasses so many of the different basic painting techniques in one single piece. If I highlight him in the videos and have a reference to my site and the pattern, perhaps that would generate some interest. I will have time in the next couple of weeks to pursue this and in even in the worst case scenario I will come out of it with some nice painting videos for woodworkers who want to learn to paint and also for new painters.
> 
> I sit here wondering why I don't feel worse about this than I do. Perhaps because over these years I have learned the very valuable lesson of not counting on only one thing to make my business work. Yes, it hurts a bit, but it is certainly not going to derail me and I feel that I am still learning valuable lessons throughout this process. This is not going to discourage me, but it is going to force me to look harder at what resources I have to figure out how to make this work and successful. I believe in the product and I also believe that if it can get out there and be seen, people will want to make it. It is just a hiccup on the long road of life. Perhaps it will force me to tap into resources I didn't even know that I had. Who knows?
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I will carry on with my day. I have a lot of good to focus on and also a lot of thinking to do as far as this little skating pond set. It is all part of learning to make a business work. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every now and then we see someone who got lucky or had a huge amount of success come to them quickly, but we still didn't see the hardship and disappointments that they met with along the way to that success. One of my favorite thought on that is "if it were that easy - everyone would be doing it".
> 
> I am up for the battle though. I am in a good place with other things holding me up. I like working in many directions at once just for that reason.
> 
> And when I am finally victorious, just think how sweet that success will be!
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you!


That sounds like a good plan of attack for that issue, teh pond and a sketer or 2, then the rest of the figures


----------



## scrollgirl

*Random Thoughts on Business*

With the week closing out, I can honestly say it has been a productive one. Everything went well with the site update yesterday and it is getting easier to navigate around the software. I am finding myself feeling comfortable doing things and the tasks go rather quickly.

The notification letters look really nice too. It is a vast improvement over the previous software which only allowed text and some basic html. This software uses 'stationary' which matches the tone of my site, and I am able to add in my logo, as well as photographs. I have received many compliments on the improvement and I believe it puts forth a professional look and distinguishes the notices from 'junk mail'. All these factors are small, but important in gaining customer confidence I believe.

I loved the advice and comments from yesterdays post. I think that perhaps splitting up the skating set into individual sub-sets of several pieces is a great idea. It will take a bit of work, as I will need to rewrite the instructions into several different packets, but I feel it may be well worth the effort. I should decide soon however before I create the ad for the magazine. I agree with the fact that it will be far less intimidating for people if they don't have to invest so much money initially and can bite off small pieces as they see fit. It also allows me to naturally add into the set when I wish to expand it. Since the majority of the work is done on it, I think it will be a good thing to experiment on and see which of the marketing tactics will be most successful.

I contacted someone from a company that offers decorative painting patterns yesterday and approached her with the idea of selling the set and/or the pattern. This company has been around a while and is one of the most well-known in the decorative painting industry. They also sell wooden blanks to go with patterns, much like I am offering and since the pieces are all ready for laser cutting, I am hoping that it will possibly help open the door for the company to give me a try. They work with several of the other designers that I like who are also cottage-type industries and I thought it was worth it to me to at least inquire and let them know I am out here. We will have to wait and see what the response is.

When I submit to new places such as this, I have learned to go into it with the attitude of "what have I got to lose?" With times being as they are, I do realize that many companies are downsizing rather than expanding and most of them are not willing to take risks. However, some may take some chances, as they realize that they still need to provide fresh ideas and material for their customers. Hopefully, I will be able to fill that need.

I have learned to accept rejection rather well over the years. I am not saying that as a martyr, but anyone in my business will tell you that things are rejected far more than accepted in the publishing field. Especially when you are just starting out. It seems that it takes some time to get a feel for what the publishers are looking for, whether they are publishing a magazine or an instruction book or whatever. I have found that each company that I work with has a different agenda and it takes some time to be able to develop the intuition needed to satisfy them time and time again.

I found that the best way to work is to diversify and not count on only one place to be successful. It is like playing the stock market. If you invest all of your resources into a single stock, then you are a slave to its performance. However, if you invest your resources in many different places, if one fails you aren't hurt as deeply and are still able to function and survive.

I believe business should be the same way. When things are going well for your company, everyone wants you to focus only on them. I try to spread things around - in good times and bad - and keep my several outlets for my business all happy. This includes myself and my own website. As a matter of fact, I am finding that myself and my website are (and should be) the most important factors in my business. I had always thought of the site as kind of an afterthought until this year. The website was something that I had for the few customers that had internet access to see and I was terrible about keeping it updated. It showed in the figures too, as the sales were few and far between. Just two years ago I had a total of only about $600 in sales - for the year.

For some reason, a year or so ago when I began rebuilding my company, it dawned on me the power that I held in my own hands with that site. It was a tremendous amount of work to get it up to par, and still will require more work to get it to where I want it to be, but it is turning out to be a great tool and asset to my overall business. It is the one aspect of my business that I have total control of. I also like the fact that any changes that I make to it are instantaneous. I can test market new ideas and things and see the results in a relatively short time frame. (Unlike when I have to wait for months for things to be published) I also like that I don't have to ask permission or answer to anyone regarding what I do with it. I can try what I wish and not have to go through committees or approval processes.

All in all, I am very happy with the job I chose. I realize that it isn't for everyone, and you need to have a pretty thick skin sometimes, but I also feel that the rewards are very much worth it. It seems that no matter how successful I am, there is always another challenge right around the corner to meet. I do like that and I feel it helps me grow as a designer and a businesswoman. I can't wait to see what is coming next!

Thanks to all of you for your continued support and friendship. I hope you all have a great Saturday.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Business*
> 
> With the week closing out, I can honestly say it has been a productive one. Everything went well with the site update yesterday and it is getting easier to navigate around the software. I am finding myself feeling comfortable doing things and the tasks go rather quickly.
> 
> The notification letters look really nice too. It is a vast improvement over the previous software which only allowed text and some basic html. This software uses 'stationary' which matches the tone of my site, and I am able to add in my logo, as well as photographs. I have received many compliments on the improvement and I believe it puts forth a professional look and distinguishes the notices from 'junk mail'. All these factors are small, but important in gaining customer confidence I believe.
> 
> I loved the advice and comments from yesterdays post. I think that perhaps splitting up the skating set into individual sub-sets of several pieces is a great idea. It will take a bit of work, as I will need to rewrite the instructions into several different packets, but I feel it may be well worth the effort. I should decide soon however before I create the ad for the magazine. I agree with the fact that it will be far less intimidating for people if they don't have to invest so much money initially and can bite off small pieces as they see fit. It also allows me to naturally add into the set when I wish to expand it. Since the majority of the work is done on it, I think it will be a good thing to experiment on and see which of the marketing tactics will be most successful.
> 
> I contacted someone from a company that offers decorative painting patterns yesterday and approached her with the idea of selling the set and/or the pattern. This company has been around a while and is one of the most well-known in the decorative painting industry. They also sell wooden blanks to go with patterns, much like I am offering and since the pieces are all ready for laser cutting, I am hoping that it will possibly help open the door for the company to give me a try. They work with several of the other designers that I like who are also cottage-type industries and I thought it was worth it to me to at least inquire and let them know I am out here. We will have to wait and see what the response is.
> 
> When I submit to new places such as this, I have learned to go into it with the attitude of "what have I got to lose?" With times being as they are, I do realize that many companies are downsizing rather than expanding and most of them are not willing to take risks. However, some may take some chances, as they realize that they still need to provide fresh ideas and material for their customers. Hopefully, I will be able to fill that need.
> 
> I have learned to accept rejection rather well over the years. I am not saying that as a martyr, but anyone in my business will tell you that things are rejected far more than accepted in the publishing field. Especially when you are just starting out. It seems that it takes some time to get a feel for what the publishers are looking for, whether they are publishing a magazine or an instruction book or whatever. I have found that each company that I work with has a different agenda and it takes some time to be able to develop the intuition needed to satisfy them time and time again.
> 
> I found that the best way to work is to diversify and not count on only one place to be successful. It is like playing the stock market. If you invest all of your resources into a single stock, then you are a slave to its performance. However, if you invest your resources in many different places, if one fails you aren't hurt as deeply and are still able to function and survive.
> 
> I believe business should be the same way. When things are going well for your company, everyone wants you to focus only on them. I try to spread things around - in good times and bad - and keep my several outlets for my business all happy. This includes myself and my own website. As a matter of fact, I am finding that myself and my website are (and should be) the most important factors in my business. I had always thought of the site as kind of an afterthought until this year. The website was something that I had for the few customers that had internet access to see and I was terrible about keeping it updated. It showed in the figures too, as the sales were few and far between. Just two years ago I had a total of only about $600 in sales - for the year.
> 
> For some reason, a year or so ago when I began rebuilding my company, it dawned on me the power that I held in my own hands with that site. It was a tremendous amount of work to get it up to par, and still will require more work to get it to where I want it to be, but it is turning out to be a great tool and asset to my overall business. It is the one aspect of my business that I have total control of. I also like the fact that any changes that I make to it are instantaneous. I can test market new ideas and things and see the results in a relatively short time frame. (Unlike when I have to wait for months for things to be published) I also like that I don't have to ask permission or answer to anyone regarding what I do with it. I can try what I wish and not have to go through committees or approval processes.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the job I chose. I realize that it isn't for everyone, and you need to have a pretty thick skin sometimes, but I also feel that the rewards are very much worth it. It seems that no matter how successful I am, there is always another challenge right around the corner to meet. I do like that and I feel it helps me grow as a designer and a businesswoman. I can't wait to see what is coming next!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continued support and friendship. I hope you all have a great Saturday.


Sheila, your web site looks wonderful and you have done a great job with it. As always, your posts are full of wisdom, common sense, entertainment, and good practical advise. I really do enjoy reading your blog so thanks for posting.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Business*
> 
> With the week closing out, I can honestly say it has been a productive one. Everything went well with the site update yesterday and it is getting easier to navigate around the software. I am finding myself feeling comfortable doing things and the tasks go rather quickly.
> 
> The notification letters look really nice too. It is a vast improvement over the previous software which only allowed text and some basic html. This software uses 'stationary' which matches the tone of my site, and I am able to add in my logo, as well as photographs. I have received many compliments on the improvement and I believe it puts forth a professional look and distinguishes the notices from 'junk mail'. All these factors are small, but important in gaining customer confidence I believe.
> 
> I loved the advice and comments from yesterdays post. I think that perhaps splitting up the skating set into individual sub-sets of several pieces is a great idea. It will take a bit of work, as I will need to rewrite the instructions into several different packets, but I feel it may be well worth the effort. I should decide soon however before I create the ad for the magazine. I agree with the fact that it will be far less intimidating for people if they don't have to invest so much money initially and can bite off small pieces as they see fit. It also allows me to naturally add into the set when I wish to expand it. Since the majority of the work is done on it, I think it will be a good thing to experiment on and see which of the marketing tactics will be most successful.
> 
> I contacted someone from a company that offers decorative painting patterns yesterday and approached her with the idea of selling the set and/or the pattern. This company has been around a while and is one of the most well-known in the decorative painting industry. They also sell wooden blanks to go with patterns, much like I am offering and since the pieces are all ready for laser cutting, I am hoping that it will possibly help open the door for the company to give me a try. They work with several of the other designers that I like who are also cottage-type industries and I thought it was worth it to me to at least inquire and let them know I am out here. We will have to wait and see what the response is.
> 
> When I submit to new places such as this, I have learned to go into it with the attitude of "what have I got to lose?" With times being as they are, I do realize that many companies are downsizing rather than expanding and most of them are not willing to take risks. However, some may take some chances, as they realize that they still need to provide fresh ideas and material for their customers. Hopefully, I will be able to fill that need.
> 
> I have learned to accept rejection rather well over the years. I am not saying that as a martyr, but anyone in my business will tell you that things are rejected far more than accepted in the publishing field. Especially when you are just starting out. It seems that it takes some time to get a feel for what the publishers are looking for, whether they are publishing a magazine or an instruction book or whatever. I have found that each company that I work with has a different agenda and it takes some time to be able to develop the intuition needed to satisfy them time and time again.
> 
> I found that the best way to work is to diversify and not count on only one place to be successful. It is like playing the stock market. If you invest all of your resources into a single stock, then you are a slave to its performance. However, if you invest your resources in many different places, if one fails you aren't hurt as deeply and are still able to function and survive.
> 
> I believe business should be the same way. When things are going well for your company, everyone wants you to focus only on them. I try to spread things around - in good times and bad - and keep my several outlets for my business all happy. This includes myself and my own website. As a matter of fact, I am finding that myself and my website are (and should be) the most important factors in my business. I had always thought of the site as kind of an afterthought until this year. The website was something that I had for the few customers that had internet access to see and I was terrible about keeping it updated. It showed in the figures too, as the sales were few and far between. Just two years ago I had a total of only about $600 in sales - for the year.
> 
> For some reason, a year or so ago when I began rebuilding my company, it dawned on me the power that I held in my own hands with that site. It was a tremendous amount of work to get it up to par, and still will require more work to get it to where I want it to be, but it is turning out to be a great tool and asset to my overall business. It is the one aspect of my business that I have total control of. I also like the fact that any changes that I make to it are instantaneous. I can test market new ideas and things and see the results in a relatively short time frame. (Unlike when I have to wait for months for things to be published) I also like that I don't have to ask permission or answer to anyone regarding what I do with it. I can try what I wish and not have to go through committees or approval processes.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the job I chose. I realize that it isn't for everyone, and you need to have a pretty thick skin sometimes, but I also feel that the rewards are very much worth it. It seems that no matter how successful I am, there is always another challenge right around the corner to meet. I do like that and I feel it helps me grow as a designer and a businesswoman. I can't wait to see what is coming next!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continued support and friendship. I hope you all have a great Saturday.


 its always great to see people learn from the old tales told to them when they were small children 
like the women with the basket full of egg
I do wisch that more adults in the administration of the company´s cuold remember them and learn from them

have a great weekend Sheila
Dennis


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Business*
> 
> With the week closing out, I can honestly say it has been a productive one. Everything went well with the site update yesterday and it is getting easier to navigate around the software. I am finding myself feeling comfortable doing things and the tasks go rather quickly.
> 
> The notification letters look really nice too. It is a vast improvement over the previous software which only allowed text and some basic html. This software uses 'stationary' which matches the tone of my site, and I am able to add in my logo, as well as photographs. I have received many compliments on the improvement and I believe it puts forth a professional look and distinguishes the notices from 'junk mail'. All these factors are small, but important in gaining customer confidence I believe.
> 
> I loved the advice and comments from yesterdays post. I think that perhaps splitting up the skating set into individual sub-sets of several pieces is a great idea. It will take a bit of work, as I will need to rewrite the instructions into several different packets, but I feel it may be well worth the effort. I should decide soon however before I create the ad for the magazine. I agree with the fact that it will be far less intimidating for people if they don't have to invest so much money initially and can bite off small pieces as they see fit. It also allows me to naturally add into the set when I wish to expand it. Since the majority of the work is done on it, I think it will be a good thing to experiment on and see which of the marketing tactics will be most successful.
> 
> I contacted someone from a company that offers decorative painting patterns yesterday and approached her with the idea of selling the set and/or the pattern. This company has been around a while and is one of the most well-known in the decorative painting industry. They also sell wooden blanks to go with patterns, much like I am offering and since the pieces are all ready for laser cutting, I am hoping that it will possibly help open the door for the company to give me a try. They work with several of the other designers that I like who are also cottage-type industries and I thought it was worth it to me to at least inquire and let them know I am out here. We will have to wait and see what the response is.
> 
> When I submit to new places such as this, I have learned to go into it with the attitude of "what have I got to lose?" With times being as they are, I do realize that many companies are downsizing rather than expanding and most of them are not willing to take risks. However, some may take some chances, as they realize that they still need to provide fresh ideas and material for their customers. Hopefully, I will be able to fill that need.
> 
> I have learned to accept rejection rather well over the years. I am not saying that as a martyr, but anyone in my business will tell you that things are rejected far more than accepted in the publishing field. Especially when you are just starting out. It seems that it takes some time to get a feel for what the publishers are looking for, whether they are publishing a magazine or an instruction book or whatever. I have found that each company that I work with has a different agenda and it takes some time to be able to develop the intuition needed to satisfy them time and time again.
> 
> I found that the best way to work is to diversify and not count on only one place to be successful. It is like playing the stock market. If you invest all of your resources into a single stock, then you are a slave to its performance. However, if you invest your resources in many different places, if one fails you aren't hurt as deeply and are still able to function and survive.
> 
> I believe business should be the same way. When things are going well for your company, everyone wants you to focus only on them. I try to spread things around - in good times and bad - and keep my several outlets for my business all happy. This includes myself and my own website. As a matter of fact, I am finding that myself and my website are (and should be) the most important factors in my business. I had always thought of the site as kind of an afterthought until this year. The website was something that I had for the few customers that had internet access to see and I was terrible about keeping it updated. It showed in the figures too, as the sales were few and far between. Just two years ago I had a total of only about $600 in sales - for the year.
> 
> For some reason, a year or so ago when I began rebuilding my company, it dawned on me the power that I held in my own hands with that site. It was a tremendous amount of work to get it up to par, and still will require more work to get it to where I want it to be, but it is turning out to be a great tool and asset to my overall business. It is the one aspect of my business that I have total control of. I also like the fact that any changes that I make to it are instantaneous. I can test market new ideas and things and see the results in a relatively short time frame. (Unlike when I have to wait for months for things to be published) I also like that I don't have to ask permission or answer to anyone regarding what I do with it. I can try what I wish and not have to go through committees or approval processes.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the job I chose. I realize that it isn't for everyone, and you need to have a pretty thick skin sometimes, but I also feel that the rewards are very much worth it. It seems that no matter how successful I am, there is always another challenge right around the corner to meet. I do like that and I feel it helps me grow as a designer and a businesswoman. I can't wait to see what is coming next!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continued support and friendship. I hope you all have a great Saturday.


Sheila you have your balance right.
You offer much wisdom to many as what you write makes sense to all businesses.
Thanks again for sharing your journey.

I hope you both get some time to walk and get inspired.
Jamie


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts on Business*
> 
> With the week closing out, I can honestly say it has been a productive one. Everything went well with the site update yesterday and it is getting easier to navigate around the software. I am finding myself feeling comfortable doing things and the tasks go rather quickly.
> 
> The notification letters look really nice too. It is a vast improvement over the previous software which only allowed text and some basic html. This software uses 'stationary' which matches the tone of my site, and I am able to add in my logo, as well as photographs. I have received many compliments on the improvement and I believe it puts forth a professional look and distinguishes the notices from 'junk mail'. All these factors are small, but important in gaining customer confidence I believe.
> 
> I loved the advice and comments from yesterdays post. I think that perhaps splitting up the skating set into individual sub-sets of several pieces is a great idea. It will take a bit of work, as I will need to rewrite the instructions into several different packets, but I feel it may be well worth the effort. I should decide soon however before I create the ad for the magazine. I agree with the fact that it will be far less intimidating for people if they don't have to invest so much money initially and can bite off small pieces as they see fit. It also allows me to naturally add into the set when I wish to expand it. Since the majority of the work is done on it, I think it will be a good thing to experiment on and see which of the marketing tactics will be most successful.
> 
> I contacted someone from a company that offers decorative painting patterns yesterday and approached her with the idea of selling the set and/or the pattern. This company has been around a while and is one of the most well-known in the decorative painting industry. They also sell wooden blanks to go with patterns, much like I am offering and since the pieces are all ready for laser cutting, I am hoping that it will possibly help open the door for the company to give me a try. They work with several of the other designers that I like who are also cottage-type industries and I thought it was worth it to me to at least inquire and let them know I am out here. We will have to wait and see what the response is.
> 
> When I submit to new places such as this, I have learned to go into it with the attitude of "what have I got to lose?" With times being as they are, I do realize that many companies are downsizing rather than expanding and most of them are not willing to take risks. However, some may take some chances, as they realize that they still need to provide fresh ideas and material for their customers. Hopefully, I will be able to fill that need.
> 
> I have learned to accept rejection rather well over the years. I am not saying that as a martyr, but anyone in my business will tell you that things are rejected far more than accepted in the publishing field. Especially when you are just starting out. It seems that it takes some time to get a feel for what the publishers are looking for, whether they are publishing a magazine or an instruction book or whatever. I have found that each company that I work with has a different agenda and it takes some time to be able to develop the intuition needed to satisfy them time and time again.
> 
> I found that the best way to work is to diversify and not count on only one place to be successful. It is like playing the stock market. If you invest all of your resources into a single stock, then you are a slave to its performance. However, if you invest your resources in many different places, if one fails you aren't hurt as deeply and are still able to function and survive.
> 
> I believe business should be the same way. When things are going well for your company, everyone wants you to focus only on them. I try to spread things around - in good times and bad - and keep my several outlets for my business all happy. This includes myself and my own website. As a matter of fact, I am finding that myself and my website are (and should be) the most important factors in my business. I had always thought of the site as kind of an afterthought until this year. The website was something that I had for the few customers that had internet access to see and I was terrible about keeping it updated. It showed in the figures too, as the sales were few and far between. Just two years ago I had a total of only about $600 in sales - for the year.
> 
> For some reason, a year or so ago when I began rebuilding my company, it dawned on me the power that I held in my own hands with that site. It was a tremendous amount of work to get it up to par, and still will require more work to get it to where I want it to be, but it is turning out to be a great tool and asset to my overall business. It is the one aspect of my business that I have total control of. I also like the fact that any changes that I make to it are instantaneous. I can test market new ideas and things and see the results in a relatively short time frame. (Unlike when I have to wait for months for things to be published) I also like that I don't have to ask permission or answer to anyone regarding what I do with it. I can try what I wish and not have to go through committees or approval processes.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the job I chose. I realize that it isn't for everyone, and you need to have a pretty thick skin sometimes, but I also feel that the rewards are very much worth it. It seems that no matter how successful I am, there is always another challenge right around the corner to meet. I do like that and I feel it helps me grow as a designer and a businesswoman. I can't wait to see what is coming next!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continued support and friendship. I hope you all have a great Saturday.


Sheila, If you are going to be in business you definitely need to be able to handle rejection. In normal times, they say if you have a reasonable market price, 10% of the bids turn to contracts. In times like this, I don't know what the number is, but I would not be surprised if it dropped to 2 or 3% ;-((

BTW, I am glad you are the designer and I am the electrician ;-)) ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Turn To Ask Some Questions*

Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.

He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.

In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.

Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.

He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.

I have some questions for you all regarding this process:

Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?

Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?

Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?

I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.

I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.

Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.

I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.

It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.

I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


Purple Heart changes color with time and exposure to light so when you cut it the cuts will be brownish. They will change to purple over time.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


Sheila, I found that after turning the pieces can be a bit brown, I put them in the sun and it gets a deeper purple. I may have some pieces that I did several years ago. I will see how they are now.
jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


Sheila, I confirm what you have found in terms of heating Purpleheart. I did this by saning too hard and overheating the wood.

Purpleheart tends to be lighter when first sawn, darkening with exposure to light into a bolder purple (possibly through UV exposure, other LJ's please confirm or otherwise.

Unlike padauk, which is red when first cut but darkens to brown, purpleheart tends to keep its purple colour with age.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


so far most of the comments are confirming what purple heart does with sun exposure , but id doesnt sound like we know to much about actual heat and its affects..as to what happened on the saw…the friction of the blade will glaze a lot of woods that have a high oil content and thus it will be more bright…as to what heat does to it…not sure…we will have to watch what you have done with it sheila and see if it has any enduring effects or if the wood will go back to the larger purple or the brownish color….now…onto the food ….and the gathering of friends and enjoying there company…your dinner your going to sounds so soul satisfying..comfort food i call it…have a great time today with your gathering…enjoy the food and please report back on it…oh and get a recipe…you know me and good food…i will want to try this dish….....bon appetite…grizz


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


ok everyone here is a link to this very subject and i think it will answer every question you might have on this subject…i read about half of it and it is very informative…happy reading http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/purpleheart.htm


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


You guys are the cat's meow!! (PURRRRRRRR!)

I knew I could count on you for some great ideas and answers! I love this site so much!

Thank you so much for your help. I truly appreciate it.

Knowledge IS power! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn To Ask Some Questions*
> 
> Recently when working with some purple heart wood, my partner noticed something unusual. (Maybe it was not so unusual, but it was to us) In choosing a piece of wood for his projects, he noticed that some of the purple heart looked more purple and other areas of it looked more brownish.
> 
> He was choosing the piece to make some small overlay pieces on his new ornament patterns and thought the purple color would be suitable.
> 
> In his observations, he saw that one edge in particular was quite purple compared to the rest of the piece and almost bright in color. When cutting the section that he was to use off of the larger board, he also saw that it seemed when heat was built up from the blade the color seemed to be brighter. We did some experiments.
> 
> Since we felt that perhaps the heat from the blade was causing the wood to change color, we wanted to try heating a small piece of wood to see what happened. We have a small toaster oven and put a scrap in it and watched it to see the result. After a few minutes, the color of the wood piece did seem to intensify. Cool, we thought.
> 
> He proceeded to cut his overlay pieces and then before gluing them onto the ornaments, heated them until the color was much more intense. He had to watch the wood carefully or else the ends of the wood got too brown - much like cookies baking a bit too much. He then proceeded to glue on the overlays and spray finish the ornaments with spray acrylic sealer.
> 
> I have some questions for you all regarding this process:
> 
> Have any of you had any experience with purple heart and why this would occur?
> 
> Is what we did by heating the wood a similar process to the 'roasting' process that they did to the beautiful dark rich birch piece I recently bought at the specialty wood store?
> 
> Is the change permanent, or will the wood revert back to a lighter color?
> 
> I realize that wood is an ever-changing breathing organism. However, I am wondering if by sealing it at that stage of color with the acrylic will halt the process and the wood would perhaps remain that shade of purple.
> 
> I know that many of you use exotic hard woods such as purple heart in your projects and I am sure that you can offer me much more information of your experiences with it that I have now. I would love to hear your feedback on what you may have discovered.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization for me. I went out yesterday and purchased 25 feet of thin foam that is typically used under 'click floors'. If any of you are shipping gifts for the holidays, I would highly recommend this as something to use for protecting your nice wood items. It is thin and lightweight, yet gives a nice bit of protection to your pieces. I plan on using it to wrap the little skating figures from the pond. I am going to make a small envelope for each piece out of it and it will be a nice way to package the pieces and help keep them from getting scraped or breaking. (Let me know if you would like pictures) I was looking for the white foam sheeting, but I was only able to find the light green color with a logo printed throughout. I thought the white would have looked a bit nicer, but with living in a rural area such as I do, my choices were quite limited.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of days getting things ready for shipping and also working on some other gifts that I have to make. I have some new ideas too for projects and will get busy with them.
> 
> It is raining a bit today, but I hear that in the states that many people are experiencing snow. It will only be a matter of time now before we also have a blanket here. I really don't mind though, as I enjoy the winter as much as the summer.
> 
> I am invited for rappie pie dinner today. Rappie pie (or Rapture Pie as some call it) is an Acadian dish of chicken and ground potatoes and when made correctly, is absolutely incredible. I live here on what is called the French Shore of Nova Scotia which is rich in Acadian history. Many people are ancestors of the settlers who arrived here 400 years ago and there are so many people named 'Comeau' here that they even named the neighboring town 'Comeauville'. My friends that I am seeing are descendants of some of those original settlers and it is sure to be a wonderful time. Good food and good company. What better way to spend a Sunday?


Interesting you should mention original settlers from the 17th century still living there. I have always wondered what that would be like, living where the family goes back 400 yrs. We got itchy feet I guess. My ancestors donated corn for the purchase of Stamford, CT, but here I am on the opposite coast ;-))

Interesting info about purple heart. I didn't know sanding too hard and fast could change the color.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Endorsements*

Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.

Here is a pic of them finished:










Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.

I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.

As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.

As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.

Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.

Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.

It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.

I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.

In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.

So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.

Have a great day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


I had to laugh when I read that you had lost the little bag with the ear ring hooks in it. I used to lose little bags of things like that. I had an idea though. I drink a lot of coffee. So I started saving my coffee cans. I store everything in sections, like screws, nails, hardware, etc., in the coffee cans, in their little bags. That way, I can at least locate the general area in which the bag is lost, in it's coffee can.
Do you have any idea how many different "sections" you can come up with for various small parts and supplies? 
Did you know that it is also possible to have so many of a certain "section" (screws, nails, hardware), to have two and even three cans of them?
Now I never lose those little bags. I do, however, misplace whole coffee cans full of certain type items grouped together in a coffee can.


----------



## hObOmOnk

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


I, too, am starting to negotiate formal endorsement deals. I only endorse what I actually use and recommend.
Sometimes, if there is more than one contender, I'll make a business relation decision, then pick one and remain loyal. My wife claims that I've selected endorsements based upon the free advert tee-shirts, hats, and aprons. 

I'll be teaching a series of wood finishing workshops with a national store chain in 2011.
Also, I've signed up several artisan centers for teaching gigs.

Keep on bloggin'...


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, William:
I just returned from mailing out the little earrings. My first stop before the post office however, was the little store near us that has a really nice craft and jewelry section. I bought a pair of ear wires there and gave up the search. I am thinking that the ear wires I have are in storage somewhere, but I have some of my stuff stored in Digby and some at a friend's house about 15 minutes from me. It just wasn't worth rifling through everything.

I have had many comments from people that say they admire my organization. For me, it is a matter of survival. (lol) I have some nice little containers from Lee Valley tools that hold much of my hardware that I need for my small projects. But since I don't make jewelry very much, I am thinking those items are "somewhere else". I also use the plastic boxes which hold embroidery thread for little beads and stuff. They are great, stack up and don't take much space up.

Hobomonk: I am like you. I stick with ONE company and I think I am very loyal. There used to be a lot of painters that published work using both kinds of paint. To me, that only forced customers to also purchase both lines of paint, which would be quite expensive. There are color conversion charts, but it was difficult to find exact matches on some and many involved mixing colors, which is tough when working with acrylics because they dry so quickly. I was very loyal to the first company I was with for over 10 years. But as I saw both their quality and customer service decrease, I didn't feel good working with the products anymore. It was a big decision to switch, and I am happy I did. DecoArt couldn't be more helpful or have a better range or fun products. And just about anyone can get them (they even have online ordering!)

Congratulations on your workshops and teaching gigs. I am sure it will be fun! You will have to blog some of your classes and let us know how you do! 

Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


They're brilliant earrings Shiela make great little presents my two daughters-in-law are making jewellery at the minute I'll show them your little cardinals ( probably get myself another job)
We currently have 18" of snow I don't know what's happening to British weather we're supposed to be famous for rain
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


thats a cute little set Sheila  you realy know your paint and brusches 
since you can make it so detailed in this scala
now i can understand why she wanted a pair

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks guys! I didn't feel that I could get too detailed with the small size they were - they would probably fit in Martyn's tiny box! They only took about an hour to paint and were a lot of fun to do! 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


Love the earrings, Sheila. You should come up with an entire set of different bird earrings as a pattern set. I'll bet they'd sell if they're half as cute as these. However, I'd find a smaller hanger if possible, as that ring screw kinda stands out.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good point, Paul. I did have the screw flat so I could scan them on the scanner bed, but I am sure that smaller ones are available and I will get some of those in the future. That's a great idea about making a little pattern packet. They are very fast and easy to paint. It goes to show that sometimes simpler is really better. 

Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Endorsements*
> 
> Yesterday I was able to finish the little cardinal earrings that I needed to get done. They came out cute, and were not very hard to do at all. I had lost the pattern that I used several years ago and had to redraw them, but since they are so simple and so small, there wasn't the need for lots of detail so things moved very quickly. They are tiny (only about an inch each) and I made them of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I used an eye screw as a hanger for them and now only need to attach the earring hook onto them. I can't seem to locate where I had stored the little bag of earring hooks that I had though, so it may mean a trip to the store.
> 
> Here is a pic of them finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Ellen talked about coming down to pick them up, as they are going to see his sister later in the week, but I think I would be better off mailing the set to them. It should only take a day, and it is quite slick out there. Our friend Lee wound up sliding off the road yesterday on his way home from work. As we understand it, both he and the car are fine, but for the $2 postage it would cost to mail these, I think it would be best so not to have Bernie and Ellen make the extra trip.
> 
> I also finished my paperwork and submission forms for both Loew-Cornell paint brushes and DecoArt paints. I am enrolled in designer programs for both companies. The programs are set up for designers such as myself so that we try and promote their products. The companies realize that if we publish a project and recommend and use their products, others will want to also. If we mention the products by name in our publications, we receive small compensation from the company. I have been involved with both of these companies for years.
> 
> As with my DeWalt saw (which I receive no compensation for endorsing), I really only use one brand of paint brushes and one brand of paint. I have used the same brush line ever since I started painting and I do believe that it is the best line on the market. As with tools, the caliber of brushes does make a difference.
> 
> As far as the paint goes, when I first started painting and getting my projects published, I was approached by the two main painting companies. Both gave me full sets of their paint to try and use (over 300 colors each) and one company in particular was interested in me. Many designers flipped back and forth and published using both brands of paint, but just like I don't like going to different magazines for reasons of loyalty, I didn't flip back and forth between paints. I published exclusively using Delta paints for over ten years. It was nothing against DecoArt, but Delta had simply talked to me first and I was already familiar with their palette, as I had used them when I was learning.
> 
> Since I moved here to Canada though, there were several years when I was unable to focus my time on painting. I did go to my weekly painting class in Bear River, but that was more of a personal thing and I wasn't painting to be published or for my business. Over the past few years though, I found it more and more difficult to find the Delta products. I noticed that they stopped advertising altogether in the painting magazines and when I called their customer service regarding finding products or with questions, I had little success in finding answers. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Last summer when I first thought of my skating pond set, I made the decision to switch brands of paint and work with DecoArt. My set of paints was still in my storage back in Chicago, and had been there for six years. I didn't know if they were even any good anymore. I contacted my good friend who was good enough to find the paints among my many storage boxes and she checked them out and yes, they were indeed good. She packed them up and sent them here to me. As I went through them, I found that only a handful of them were not usable and the rest were fine. I contacted the representative from DecoArt who was happy to enroll me in their program and immediately sent me a wonderful box of samples of all kinds of paints, mediums and finishes. It was as if Christmas came early. I not only got a supply of the newest colors of the main acrylics, but several different lines of paints to paint on glass, fabric, plastic, etc. There were several different mediums such as crackle, stucco, and so forth and several different finishes from antiquing to metallic and other things that I can apply to my woodworking designs too. The Staining and Antiquing medium was among the new items that I tried on the candle trays and I absolutely love it. There are many other mediums that I will be using in future projects that will make them fun and interesting.
> 
> It was a big thing to switch brands, as I had to get to know the colors by name all over again. I am very happy that I made the change though, as since then when I have questions about anything, I am able to get definitive answers quickly, and so are my customers.
> 
> I like endorsing products that I believe in. I think that by doing so, it gives my customers some confidence that when they try to make one of my designs, they will achieve good results. There have been many times when someone contacts me and they are having problems with things, and I find that they are using inferior products. And it isn't necessarily that they are using cheaper products - just inferior ones. Paying more money doesn't necessarily mean that it is the best product. My saw is a great example of that. I just love the DeWalt.
> 
> In any case, I do take endorsing products very seriously. If others are looking up to me for advice, I want to be absolutely sure that I am giving them the best advice available. I don't just recommend a product because someone would pay me to do so. I have to believe in it myself. I want everyone to be successful when working on one of my designs. That is the most important thing for me.
> 
> So today I may try to do some videos. It is quite gloomy out and still sleeting snow, but I think I will give it a shot. I want to make some short cutting and painting videos available, as there seemed to be lots of interest in them. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila It's really hard to size those rings from the picture I sort of agree with Tiny they look a bit chunky but if the earrings are only an inch long that makes the rings about 1/8" diameter so quite tiny, Tiny, if you see what I mean. I guess you could always use silver jewellers wire as they do on commercial ones (At this point let me make it clear I know nothing about earrings nor have I ever worn them despite press allegations)
Anyway Sheila still think they are a neat project
Best
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

*Three New Videos!*

I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)

Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.

Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.

Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.

I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.

On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.

Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.

I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .

In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.

So without further babbling - my new videos!

The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:






Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:






And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:






I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.

As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.

I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hObOmOnk

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


FWIW: Tole painters and craft painters in my guild buy house paint in gallon buckets, then split it into smaller containers. Used baby food jars are always welcome.


----------



## Rustic

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


very informative keep up the good work


----------



## beatlefan

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


How neat is that !! I had never seen a scroll saw at work-thanks Sheila


----------



## wstokes

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That was really fun to watch!


----------



## woody57

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


you are very good
thanks for the video


----------



## Dandog

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Thanks for your time and info.going to get spray adhesive.nice trick.


----------



## superdav721

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


thank you makes me want to try with mine before Christmas. You make the cuts look so fluid.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Thanks so much everyone! I do think it is easy - especially when you break it down into small steps. With a little practice things become second nature to you. Even when building larger furniture, having a scroll saw in your arsenal of tools can be a good thing. Everything doesn't have to be delicate fretwork. I am glad you all enjoyed the videos.

Sheila


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Sheila, thanks for sharing the videos. You make is look so easy. After my last experience with my scroll saw (my first real go at it) I can see how much fun they are to use. Well, I say fun…. I think I described my experience in my last blog as "An hour and a half of eye crossing, headache inducing, scroll saw work"....lol

My youngest daughter whom is 8 is expressing a lot of interest in wanting to learn to use a scroll saw. I will be honest in saying it makes me a little nervous, but I have heard the scroll saw is a good tool to start kids out on. Anyways, I am going to have to show her these videos. I am sure she will enjoy these and the fact it was done by a female will push her desire even more.

BTW… Do you have any recommendations for simple "How To's" for younger folks wanting to give it a try?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Hi, Dan:
I am pleased that she is interested in working with the scroll saw. I think it is a fine tool to start someone on. Although accidents can happen with any tool, due to the size of the blade and speed that it is going, injuries on it are somewhat minimal in comparison to other tools such as a router or a table saw.

I think the most important thing is to have a clear, uncluttered work area so that she can be focused on her work, not the surroundings. I would start someone on pieces that are a bit larger (over 3-4" in diameter) and on outside cuts that aren't really very intricate. Simple animal shapes or letters may be a good start, or shapes such as stars or hearts. Start out at a medium speed. Too fast will cut quite aggressively and too slow may cause the blade to catch on the wood and make the piece "chatter" or jump up and down a bit. Somewhere in between would be best.

Always supervise youngsters with any power tools. I am serious about this and you shouldn't leave them on their own without watching them. You know your own kids and will need to trust your own judgment as to when you feel that they are capable of working on their own. Younger children seem to have a shorter attention span anyway, so it isn't as if you will be looking over their shoulder for hours. I found that after a piece or two, they are ready for the next challenge and the sessions with them are rather short. As they mature, you will notice longer session as their interest increases.

I am sure that others will have input for you too. Please let me know how she does. When basic safety practices are followed, I feel that the scroll saw is no more dangerous to operate than a sewing machine and can be a fun way to introduce kids to woodworking.

Keep in touch and let me know. Good Luck and thanks again! Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Really good Sheila your fingers look very close to that blade you have great skill, I'd probably lose a finger. I have a Delta 2 speed scrollsaw that doesn't get much use basically because I don't have enough knowledge of blade choice & technique you are helping with the technique any chance you could impart some of your knowledge on blade types relevance of the numbering & uses. Unfortunately most of the makes you have in the States & Canada may not be available in the UK but maybe the types & numbering may be standard. I'm definitely going to make the effort when the weather warms up abit
Thanks again
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Hi, Trevor:
I believe that Olson Blades (the brand that I use) are available in the UK. I will find out for you tomorrow. I have a blade chart from them that I can send you via email if you email me your address at [email protected] 
The chart will give you a rough idea of what to use for which type of wood and cutting.

Of course, I am always here to answer questions, no matter how trivial you think they may be. I like helping and I like to see others get involved in scroll sawing. You can email me any time with questions and I will do my best to help of send you to someone who can.

It is lots of fun when you get used to it! 

Sheila


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I like your videos of course, I like the "cool" at the end of the last one. Maybe that could be your trademark ending.

Both my granddaughters love using the scroll saw. I started them out by having them draw their own basic shapes like squares and circles and then cutting them out. I used 1/8" plywood. They are now using simple patterns.


----------



## grosa

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


You put allot of time and effort into this post. Great job. Thank you for posting.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Great Job, Sheila. Very professional.


----------



## StumpyNubs

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Videos!*
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Sometimes, when I am working on the office part of the business (correspondence, paperwork, etc.) it seems that I am treading water. I know my blogs aren't as exciting to you all when I talk of the mundane parts of the operation of my business, but it is essential and necessary part of my job that helps me to expand and grow. I had some promising payoff yesterday that may be a very positive things for me. I almost don't want to even mention yet because I don't want to 'jinx' it, but I realize that is silly and I have guarded optimism that things will work out. (Pink cloud alert!)
> 
> Many of you who read regularly have seen the ups and downs that I have had with my skating pond set. After waiting the better part of this year for it to be published, I was then disappointed because the publication left out the vital information as to how to contact me (which still hasn't been resolved yet) I then was offered ads in several different magazines in order to sell the patterns and kits myself, only to hear that the top brass didn't approve of offering it on that scope. I will be given a (much appreciated) half page ad in my own magazine as compensation.
> 
> Although I am grateful for the ad I will receive, I still felt that the set won't be seen by the proper audience - the painters. I really believe in this project however, and it is because of believing in it that I continued to pursue different avenues to market it. Something inside me just won't settle and let it go.
> 
> Late last week, I sent a proposal to one of the biggest tole painting suppliers in the US. I have known of them since I began tole painting in 1996. I ordered from them many times, and they not only have a great web presence, but they also send out several wonderful catalogs a year. They also offer wood pieces to go along with the pattern packets and books they sell and seem to support many 'cottage industry' designers such as myself. I got my nerve up and donned my "what have I got to lose" hat and called their office. I received the name of the woman who was in charge of acquiring new items for distribution, and it turned out I have been a fan of her work for them for many years. I was given the option of talking to her directly on the phone or emailing her and I chose to email her with the details. I felt that I would make a better impression if she could see what I was offering instead of hearing about it without even knowing who I was.
> 
> I prepared the email for her and sent it off on Friday. In it I sent the finished pattern packet of the Skating Pond Vignette as well as a link to my site so she could see my other work. I hit the "send" button not knowing if I would even hear from her again.
> 
> On Monday, I received a note in the email from her that she was interested in the set and that they were having a meeting on Tuesday to decide on things for the March catalog. She said she would present it to the group and get back to me. I was happy that she liked it enough to present it and tried not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Yesterday, I received another email from her. In it she stated that they all liked the set and idea, and she was wondering if I would be able to split it into several sets because the only concern they had was the size of it. That was also something that I was considering doing, as the idea was not only mentioned to me here as feedback from this blog, but in other places too. Originally, I was going to have it run in 4-5 issues of the magazine as smaller sets. When I designed it, it was with that in mind. It wasn't until later on when they pushed it into one issue, making it a much larger endeavor.
> 
> I responded that I would be wiling to split it up and I am trying to not get my hopes up too much until something is more definite, but I am happy that I took the chance and didn't give up. Whether it works out for me or not, it is a good lesson in promoting myself and now they know that I exist and I will hopefully be able to develop a relationship with them and obtain another (large) outlet for my work. Stay tuned for further developments . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I also shot three short videos yesterday. I received lots of positive feedback on the other short videos and I like the idea of keeping them short and to the point. I was going to use my Windows Movie Maker and string them all together with some cool fading and stuff, but when they were done, I liked them as short, simple videos and I have decided to keep them all separate. I feel that it will be easier to find just what you need without wasting time on watching what you already know. I can still include all of them as a series and offer them on DVD in it's entirety, but they will all be separate chapters and easy to index and find.
> 
> So without further babbling - my new videos!
> 
> The first one is how to apply the pattern to your wood using temporary spray adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I show how to prepare the wood for stack cutting three layers of plywood at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I show the actual cutting of the stacked pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to use the snowman piece from the pond set because I am going to continue adding videos of the painting process I used for him. He is small and simple and I will be able to highlight several different techniques in creating him. By the time he is finished, he should encompass all the techniques needed to get you started on both cutting and basic painting.
> 
> As always, your feedback and comments are very welcome. I realize that the sound can be an issue on the cutting video, and I did limit my speaking on that one because of the saw noise. Eventually I will work on over-dubbing the voice, but at this point I am quite overwhelmed with learning everything and for now I believe that this is adequate and gets the point across. I need to use the equipment that I have in order to make these right now and it is the best I can do.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and learn something from them. It is a great new way for me to teach. I know there is a great deal of room for improvement, but at least it is a start!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow, you should be a hand model!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Packaging and Shipping Tips*

Some days are just more quiet than others. I don't mind though. In fact, I really do like those time sometimes.

I spent the day yesterday working on my own holiday gifts for everyone, as I want to get them shipped out before too long. I know it is getting to be crunch time. I know many of you also make wonderful gifts that need to be shipped. In my years of sending my delicate woodwork to the magazine to be published, I have learned much about packaging items for shipping. Nothing is worse than spending hours on making a beautiful piece only to have it broken during shipping.

A short while back, I wrote an article with some tips on packaging and shipping your items safely. I think now is a good time to share it with you. You can find it on my "Free Stuff" page on my site, but I am also offering the direct link to it below:

Article on Packaging and Shipping

I hope it gives you some good tips so that when you are shipping your gifts this holiday season, they arrive safely and in tact.

I will continue today to work on the items that I need to send off. Hopefully they will all arrive in time.

Have a great day this Thursday. I hope you all have a lot of fun being creative!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Packaging and Shipping Tips*
> 
> Some days are just more quiet than others. I don't mind though. In fact, I really do like those time sometimes.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on my own holiday gifts for everyone, as I want to get them shipped out before too long. I know it is getting to be crunch time. I know many of you also make wonderful gifts that need to be shipped. In my years of sending my delicate woodwork to the magazine to be published, I have learned much about packaging items for shipping. Nothing is worse than spending hours on making a beautiful piece only to have it broken during shipping.
> 
> A short while back, I wrote an article with some tips on packaging and shipping your items safely. I think now is a good time to share it with you. You can find it on my "Free Stuff" page on my site, but I am also offering the direct link to it below:
> 
> Article on Packaging and Shipping
> 
> I hope it gives you some good tips so that when you are shipping your gifts this holiday season, they arrive safely and in tact.
> 
> I will continue today to work on the items that I need to send off. Hopefully they will all arrive in time.
> 
> Have a great day this Thursday. I hope you all have a lot of fun being creative!


Shelia, WOW,...Short and sweet this morning. You must be very busy with your holiday projects! I would like to wish you and yours a Very Merry Christmas and a productive, safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Packaging and Shipping Tips*
> 
> Some days are just more quiet than others. I don't mind though. In fact, I really do like those time sometimes.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on my own holiday gifts for everyone, as I want to get them shipped out before too long. I know it is getting to be crunch time. I know many of you also make wonderful gifts that need to be shipped. In my years of sending my delicate woodwork to the magazine to be published, I have learned much about packaging items for shipping. Nothing is worse than spending hours on making a beautiful piece only to have it broken during shipping.
> 
> A short while back, I wrote an article with some tips on packaging and shipping your items safely. I think now is a good time to share it with you. You can find it on my "Free Stuff" page on my site, but I am also offering the direct link to it below:
> 
> Article on Packaging and Shipping
> 
> I hope it gives you some good tips so that when you are shipping your gifts this holiday season, they arrive safely and in tact.
> 
> I will continue today to work on the items that I need to send off. Hopefully they will all arrive in time.
> 
> Have a great day this Thursday. I hope you all have a lot of fun being creative!


LOL, Cozmo! I know! It is a rare time when I run out of things to say! Mark it on your calendar!  I worked sanding all day yesterday and there was nothing interesting to say about it. (Good to know it was noticed!)

I hope you and your family also have a great Christmas! I am really getting into the holiday spirit!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Packaging and Shipping Tips*
> 
> Some days are just more quiet than others. I don't mind though. In fact, I really do like those time sometimes.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on my own holiday gifts for everyone, as I want to get them shipped out before too long. I know it is getting to be crunch time. I know many of you also make wonderful gifts that need to be shipped. In my years of sending my delicate woodwork to the magazine to be published, I have learned much about packaging items for shipping. Nothing is worse than spending hours on making a beautiful piece only to have it broken during shipping.
> 
> A short while back, I wrote an article with some tips on packaging and shipping your items safely. I think now is a good time to share it with you. You can find it on my "Free Stuff" page on my site, but I am also offering the direct link to it below:
> 
> Article on Packaging and Shipping
> 
> I hope it gives you some good tips so that when you are shipping your gifts this holiday season, they arrive safely and in tact.
> 
> I will continue today to work on the items that I need to send off. Hopefully they will all arrive in time.
> 
> Have a great day this Thursday. I hope you all have a lot of fun being creative!


what I still have most of my coffee 

have a great day Sheila when you wake up
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Blog about Blogging*

Some days my life seems like an oxymoron. It seems that I am forever burning the midnight oil and pushing myself to finish something, only to find that once it is completed it is weeks and sometimes even months before I realize the benefits of completing it. By the time the item is published in one of the magazines or in the catalogs, it has been so long since it was the focus of my attention that I am somewhat surprised when I finally see it in print. There have even been times, I admit, when I have forgotten about it altogether. I am now in a period of time in my business life where I am awaiting several decisions on many key projects and issues.

Such is working in the publishing business.

Since I began writing this blog back in May, it has made me acutely aware of the passage of time. This is the first time I have done anything of this sort, and I am seeing that it is quite useful to have documentation of the progress of the many projects that I do and also of my life in general. My friend Ellen is the only adult that I know that keeps a journal. There have been many times in the years that I have known her when a friendly dispute may have come up as to when a particular event was, and Ellen would look up in her journal and come up with a definitive answer. She tells us that she has kept her journal since she was a young girl, and I can only imagine the volumes that sit in a box or a drawer somewhere in her attic. I wonder if she ever rereads them and relives those parts of her life. I will have to remember to ask the next time I see her.

Did you ever ask yourself "Where did the time go?" I think that most people have thought that at one time or another. I feel it especially at this time of year. Perhaps because it is because of the significance of ending the year and entering a new one. It seems like only yesterday when the kids were small and the new millennium was approaching (remember Y2K concerns?) and now here we are ten years into that. Is it just because I am getting old? Or is it just because as I get older I appreciate the good days more and look at them much more closely than I had in the past.

I find that writing every day has been very useful and beneficial to both my business and my life. Yes, it takes precious minutes out from my busy day. But the returns and benefits that I have gained from doing so far outweigh the cost of the time to do so. Not to mention the new friendships I have made because of it and the valuable advice.

When I started writing here, I was concerned about putting my thoughts and feelings out here for all to see. What if people thought I was foolish? What if no one reads it? What if they think I am an annoyance? When posting those first few entries, I was quite nervous about hitting that 'post' button. After all, this is a woodworking site with hard-core woodworkers and furniture builders. There was a part of me that thought perhaps I didn't belong here, as scroll sawing is my specialty and it was such a small part of this vast site.

But I was never one to be a conformist and run with the masses. It has always seemed that I somewhat marched to my own drummer if you would please excuse the cliche. I found that at most times in my life when everyone else was doing one thing, I was looking to do something else.

When I first began doing scroll sawing, there were few women that did any type of significant woodworking at all. There was one woman whose name is Joann Lockwood, that was probably the only significant female that I knew of in the scroll saw world. She has long since retired, but she did a great job in pioneering a place for women in this type of field. She helped open the door for we woman to not only do scroll sawing, but woodworking in general as well as painting. She was a significant influence in my life and it made me want to also share what I have learned and show people that anyone can do not only scroll sawing, but also woodworking. Thus began my career as a 'teacher'.

So that brings me back to writing every day. I feel that by documenting my experiences here regarding my work and my business, it may help others who are interested in starting their own businesses in the woodworking or publishing field that things are not always as they perceive them to be. I hope that by sharing my experiences with you all, that it helps not only to motivate you if you are thinking of working on your own, but also motivates you to try new techniques even if you are only doing woodworking as a hobby. Nothing pleases me more than hearing that because of my daily writings and patterns that I have encouraged others to either dust off their scroll saws or even purchase scroll saws to give scrolling a try. I feel very strongly that creativity is an incredible outlet and whatever form you choose to express your creativity will absolutely enrich your lives in many different ways. I see it every day not only in my own life, but also in the lives of the many others I interact with throughout the day.

When I started writing this post, I had intended to discuss time frames and playing 'the waiting game' when involved in the publishing field. This was because so many aspects of my professional are on hold at this moments waiting for decisions, answers and publishing dates to arrive. However, as I began to write, I see it has evolved into a discussion about writing this blog in general.

I don't usually title my posts until after I am finished writing them. For those of you who are regular readers, you realize that my style of writing is rather 'stream of consciousness' where I tend to just type what comes to mind. I believe that is the best and only way I am able to write so much on a daily basis. It is as if I am sitting with you and having a cup of coffee in the morning and discussing the day's plans.

On rare occasions, I title the post prior to writing. I used to do this more often, but I find that by the time I am done with the post, I went off in an entirely different direction than intended and the title was no longer relevant. Today's post was a fine example.

I am happy that you for the most part enjoy my blog. Even when I write short posts as I did yesterday, I received some great feedback and PM's that made me feel that what I am doing here is somewhat relevant. (Yes, there are days when I do wonder!) If I can help even one person with a tip or an insight or even an inspiration, then it is definitely worth my time and effort to be here. It is a wonderful motivator all around.

Thank you all for reading. I hope you have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *A Blog about Blogging*
> 
> Some days my life seems like an oxymoron. It seems that I am forever burning the midnight oil and pushing myself to finish something, only to find that once it is completed it is weeks and sometimes even months before I realize the benefits of completing it. By the time the item is published in one of the magazines or in the catalogs, it has been so long since it was the focus of my attention that I am somewhat surprised when I finally see it in print. There have even been times, I admit, when I have forgotten about it altogether. I am now in a period of time in my business life where I am awaiting several decisions on many key projects and issues.
> 
> Such is working in the publishing business.
> 
> Since I began writing this blog back in May, it has made me acutely aware of the passage of time. This is the first time I have done anything of this sort, and I am seeing that it is quite useful to have documentation of the progress of the many projects that I do and also of my life in general. My friend Ellen is the only adult that I know that keeps a journal. There have been many times in the years that I have known her when a friendly dispute may have come up as to when a particular event was, and Ellen would look up in her journal and come up with a definitive answer. She tells us that she has kept her journal since she was a young girl, and I can only imagine the volumes that sit in a box or a drawer somewhere in her attic. I wonder if she ever rereads them and relives those parts of her life. I will have to remember to ask the next time I see her.
> 
> Did you ever ask yourself "Where did the time go?" I think that most people have thought that at one time or another. I feel it especially at this time of year. Perhaps because it is because of the significance of ending the year and entering a new one. It seems like only yesterday when the kids were small and the new millennium was approaching (remember Y2K concerns?) and now here we are ten years into that. Is it just because I am getting old? Or is it just because as I get older I appreciate the good days more and look at them much more closely than I had in the past.
> 
> I find that writing every day has been very useful and beneficial to both my business and my life. Yes, it takes precious minutes out from my busy day. But the returns and benefits that I have gained from doing so far outweigh the cost of the time to do so. Not to mention the new friendships I have made because of it and the valuable advice.
> 
> When I started writing here, I was concerned about putting my thoughts and feelings out here for all to see. What if people thought I was foolish? What if no one reads it? What if they think I am an annoyance? When posting those first few entries, I was quite nervous about hitting that 'post' button. After all, this is a woodworking site with hard-core woodworkers and furniture builders. There was a part of me that thought perhaps I didn't belong here, as scroll sawing is my specialty and it was such a small part of this vast site.
> 
> But I was never one to be a conformist and run with the masses. It has always seemed that I somewhat marched to my own drummer if you would please excuse the cliche. I found that at most times in my life when everyone else was doing one thing, I was looking to do something else.
> 
> When I first began doing scroll sawing, there were few women that did any type of significant woodworking at all. There was one woman whose name is Joann Lockwood, that was probably the only significant female that I knew of in the scroll saw world. She has long since retired, but she did a great job in pioneering a place for women in this type of field. She helped open the door for we woman to not only do scroll sawing, but woodworking in general as well as painting. She was a significant influence in my life and it made me want to also share what I have learned and show people that anyone can do not only scroll sawing, but also woodworking. Thus began my career as a 'teacher'.
> 
> So that brings me back to writing every day. I feel that by documenting my experiences here regarding my work and my business, it may help others who are interested in starting their own businesses in the woodworking or publishing field that things are not always as they perceive them to be. I hope that by sharing my experiences with you all, that it helps not only to motivate you if you are thinking of working on your own, but also motivates you to try new techniques even if you are only doing woodworking as a hobby. Nothing pleases me more than hearing that because of my daily writings and patterns that I have encouraged others to either dust off their scroll saws or even purchase scroll saws to give scrolling a try. I feel very strongly that creativity is an incredible outlet and whatever form you choose to express your creativity will absolutely enrich your lives in many different ways. I see it every day not only in my own life, but also in the lives of the many others I interact with throughout the day.
> 
> When I started writing this post, I had intended to discuss time frames and playing 'the waiting game' when involved in the publishing field. This was because so many aspects of my professional are on hold at this moments waiting for decisions, answers and publishing dates to arrive. However, as I began to write, I see it has evolved into a discussion about writing this blog in general.
> 
> I don't usually title my posts until after I am finished writing them. For those of you who are regular readers, you realize that my style of writing is rather 'stream of consciousness' where I tend to just type what comes to mind. I believe that is the best and only way I am able to write so much on a daily basis. It is as if I am sitting with you and having a cup of coffee in the morning and discussing the day's plans.
> 
> On rare occasions, I title the post prior to writing. I used to do this more often, but I find that by the time I am done with the post, I went off in an entirely different direction than intended and the title was no longer relevant. Today's post was a fine example.
> 
> I am happy that you for the most part enjoy my blog. Even when I write short posts as I did yesterday, I received some great feedback and PM's that made me feel that what I am doing here is somewhat relevant. (Yes, there are days when I do wonder!) If I can help even one person with a tip or an insight or even an inspiration, then it is definitely worth my time and effort to be here. It is a wonderful motivator all around.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. I hope you have a wonderful and creative day!


Sheila,
I appreciate your willingness to share your craft. I've learned a few things reading your 'stream of consciousness'. Though I don't always comment, of everyone here, I look forward to reading your interesting posts.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Dez

scrollgirl said:


> *A Blog about Blogging*
> 
> Some days my life seems like an oxymoron. It seems that I am forever burning the midnight oil and pushing myself to finish something, only to find that once it is completed it is weeks and sometimes even months before I realize the benefits of completing it. By the time the item is published in one of the magazines or in the catalogs, it has been so long since it was the focus of my attention that I am somewhat surprised when I finally see it in print. There have even been times, I admit, when I have forgotten about it altogether. I am now in a period of time in my business life where I am awaiting several decisions on many key projects and issues.
> 
> Such is working in the publishing business.
> 
> Since I began writing this blog back in May, it has made me acutely aware of the passage of time. This is the first time I have done anything of this sort, and I am seeing that it is quite useful to have documentation of the progress of the many projects that I do and also of my life in general. My friend Ellen is the only adult that I know that keeps a journal. There have been many times in the years that I have known her when a friendly dispute may have come up as to when a particular event was, and Ellen would look up in her journal and come up with a definitive answer. She tells us that she has kept her journal since she was a young girl, and I can only imagine the volumes that sit in a box or a drawer somewhere in her attic. I wonder if she ever rereads them and relives those parts of her life. I will have to remember to ask the next time I see her.
> 
> Did you ever ask yourself "Where did the time go?" I think that most people have thought that at one time or another. I feel it especially at this time of year. Perhaps because it is because of the significance of ending the year and entering a new one. It seems like only yesterday when the kids were small and the new millennium was approaching (remember Y2K concerns?) and now here we are ten years into that. Is it just because I am getting old? Or is it just because as I get older I appreciate the good days more and look at them much more closely than I had in the past.
> 
> I find that writing every day has been very useful and beneficial to both my business and my life. Yes, it takes precious minutes out from my busy day. But the returns and benefits that I have gained from doing so far outweigh the cost of the time to do so. Not to mention the new friendships I have made because of it and the valuable advice.
> 
> When I started writing here, I was concerned about putting my thoughts and feelings out here for all to see. What if people thought I was foolish? What if no one reads it? What if they think I am an annoyance? When posting those first few entries, I was quite nervous about hitting that 'post' button. After all, this is a woodworking site with hard-core woodworkers and furniture builders. There was a part of me that thought perhaps I didn't belong here, as scroll sawing is my specialty and it was such a small part of this vast site.
> 
> But I was never one to be a conformist and run with the masses. It has always seemed that I somewhat marched to my own drummer if you would please excuse the cliche. I found that at most times in my life when everyone else was doing one thing, I was looking to do something else.
> 
> When I first began doing scroll sawing, there were few women that did any type of significant woodworking at all. There was one woman whose name is Joann Lockwood, that was probably the only significant female that I knew of in the scroll saw world. She has long since retired, but she did a great job in pioneering a place for women in this type of field. She helped open the door for we woman to not only do scroll sawing, but woodworking in general as well as painting. She was a significant influence in my life and it made me want to also share what I have learned and show people that anyone can do not only scroll sawing, but also woodworking. Thus began my career as a 'teacher'.
> 
> So that brings me back to writing every day. I feel that by documenting my experiences here regarding my work and my business, it may help others who are interested in starting their own businesses in the woodworking or publishing field that things are not always as they perceive them to be. I hope that by sharing my experiences with you all, that it helps not only to motivate you if you are thinking of working on your own, but also motivates you to try new techniques even if you are only doing woodworking as a hobby. Nothing pleases me more than hearing that because of my daily writings and patterns that I have encouraged others to either dust off their scroll saws or even purchase scroll saws to give scrolling a try. I feel very strongly that creativity is an incredible outlet and whatever form you choose to express your creativity will absolutely enrich your lives in many different ways. I see it every day not only in my own life, but also in the lives of the many others I interact with throughout the day.
> 
> When I started writing this post, I had intended to discuss time frames and playing 'the waiting game' when involved in the publishing field. This was because so many aspects of my professional are on hold at this moments waiting for decisions, answers and publishing dates to arrive. However, as I began to write, I see it has evolved into a discussion about writing this blog in general.
> 
> I don't usually title my posts until after I am finished writing them. For those of you who are regular readers, you realize that my style of writing is rather 'stream of consciousness' where I tend to just type what comes to mind. I believe that is the best and only way I am able to write so much on a daily basis. It is as if I am sitting with you and having a cup of coffee in the morning and discussing the day's plans.
> 
> On rare occasions, I title the post prior to writing. I used to do this more often, but I find that by the time I am done with the post, I went off in an entirely different direction than intended and the title was no longer relevant. Today's post was a fine example.
> 
> I am happy that you for the most part enjoy my blog. Even when I write short posts as I did yesterday, I received some great feedback and PM's that made me feel that what I am doing here is somewhat relevant. (Yes, there are days when I do wonder!) If I can help even one person with a tip or an insight or even an inspiration, then it is definitely worth my time and effort to be here. It is a wonderful motivator all around.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. I hope you have a wonderful and creative day!


I agree with Ron! I appreciate reading your blogs even though I do not always post a comment. Keep up the good work, I look forward to your posts!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *A Blog about Blogging*
> 
> Some days my life seems like an oxymoron. It seems that I am forever burning the midnight oil and pushing myself to finish something, only to find that once it is completed it is weeks and sometimes even months before I realize the benefits of completing it. By the time the item is published in one of the magazines or in the catalogs, it has been so long since it was the focus of my attention that I am somewhat surprised when I finally see it in print. There have even been times, I admit, when I have forgotten about it altogether. I am now in a period of time in my business life where I am awaiting several decisions on many key projects and issues.
> 
> Such is working in the publishing business.
> 
> Since I began writing this blog back in May, it has made me acutely aware of the passage of time. This is the first time I have done anything of this sort, and I am seeing that it is quite useful to have documentation of the progress of the many projects that I do and also of my life in general. My friend Ellen is the only adult that I know that keeps a journal. There have been many times in the years that I have known her when a friendly dispute may have come up as to when a particular event was, and Ellen would look up in her journal and come up with a definitive answer. She tells us that she has kept her journal since she was a young girl, and I can only imagine the volumes that sit in a box or a drawer somewhere in her attic. I wonder if she ever rereads them and relives those parts of her life. I will have to remember to ask the next time I see her.
> 
> Did you ever ask yourself "Where did the time go?" I think that most people have thought that at one time or another. I feel it especially at this time of year. Perhaps because it is because of the significance of ending the year and entering a new one. It seems like only yesterday when the kids were small and the new millennium was approaching (remember Y2K concerns?) and now here we are ten years into that. Is it just because I am getting old? Or is it just because as I get older I appreciate the good days more and look at them much more closely than I had in the past.
> 
> I find that writing every day has been very useful and beneficial to both my business and my life. Yes, it takes precious minutes out from my busy day. But the returns and benefits that I have gained from doing so far outweigh the cost of the time to do so. Not to mention the new friendships I have made because of it and the valuable advice.
> 
> When I started writing here, I was concerned about putting my thoughts and feelings out here for all to see. What if people thought I was foolish? What if no one reads it? What if they think I am an annoyance? When posting those first few entries, I was quite nervous about hitting that 'post' button. After all, this is a woodworking site with hard-core woodworkers and furniture builders. There was a part of me that thought perhaps I didn't belong here, as scroll sawing is my specialty and it was such a small part of this vast site.
> 
> But I was never one to be a conformist and run with the masses. It has always seemed that I somewhat marched to my own drummer if you would please excuse the cliche. I found that at most times in my life when everyone else was doing one thing, I was looking to do something else.
> 
> When I first began doing scroll sawing, there were few women that did any type of significant woodworking at all. There was one woman whose name is Joann Lockwood, that was probably the only significant female that I knew of in the scroll saw world. She has long since retired, but she did a great job in pioneering a place for women in this type of field. She helped open the door for we woman to not only do scroll sawing, but woodworking in general as well as painting. She was a significant influence in my life and it made me want to also share what I have learned and show people that anyone can do not only scroll sawing, but also woodworking. Thus began my career as a 'teacher'.
> 
> So that brings me back to writing every day. I feel that by documenting my experiences here regarding my work and my business, it may help others who are interested in starting their own businesses in the woodworking or publishing field that things are not always as they perceive them to be. I hope that by sharing my experiences with you all, that it helps not only to motivate you if you are thinking of working on your own, but also motivates you to try new techniques even if you are only doing woodworking as a hobby. Nothing pleases me more than hearing that because of my daily writings and patterns that I have encouraged others to either dust off their scroll saws or even purchase scroll saws to give scrolling a try. I feel very strongly that creativity is an incredible outlet and whatever form you choose to express your creativity will absolutely enrich your lives in many different ways. I see it every day not only in my own life, but also in the lives of the many others I interact with throughout the day.
> 
> When I started writing this post, I had intended to discuss time frames and playing 'the waiting game' when involved in the publishing field. This was because so many aspects of my professional are on hold at this moments waiting for decisions, answers and publishing dates to arrive. However, as I began to write, I see it has evolved into a discussion about writing this blog in general.
> 
> I don't usually title my posts until after I am finished writing them. For those of you who are regular readers, you realize that my style of writing is rather 'stream of consciousness' where I tend to just type what comes to mind. I believe that is the best and only way I am able to write so much on a daily basis. It is as if I am sitting with you and having a cup of coffee in the morning and discussing the day's plans.
> 
> On rare occasions, I title the post prior to writing. I used to do this more often, but I find that by the time I am done with the post, I went off in an entirely different direction than intended and the title was no longer relevant. Today's post was a fine example.
> 
> I am happy that you for the most part enjoy my blog. Even when I write short posts as I did yesterday, I received some great feedback and PM's that made me feel that what I am doing here is somewhat relevant. (Yes, there are days when I do wonder!) If I can help even one person with a tip or an insight or even an inspiration, then it is definitely worth my time and effort to be here. It is a wonderful motivator all around.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. I hope you have a wonderful and creative day!


Here, Here! to that I think your skills definitly have a valued place here. I've been involved in woodworking for a long time & interested in it from my earliest memories. I'm 58 & as much as I knew before I've learnt a lot valuable stuff from your input Thanks Sheila
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

*Overcoming "Blocks"*

Well, I started the day today with putting the coffee grounds directly into my cup instead of the pot. What does that tell you? I had heated the final cup from yesterday's pot first thing while I was in the process of making a fresh one (I have a coffee press, so I do finish what is left the first thing when I get up) and I put a nice big spoon of grounds directly into my cup. Hmmm. . . .

I actually set the alarm this morning to get up at 6:30 because I slept until 8am yesterday morning and I wasn't happy about it at all. Most people think that being self-employed that you set your own hours and spend most of them doing what you darn well please. If that is the case, you wouldn't have a business for very long. Ask any successful businessperson.

I usually am happy getting up any time past 5am. I love those early hours - especially in the fall and winter months. It is still dark when I get up and I have the privilege of witnessing the sun come up. That part of the day never escapes my admiration. It is like watching a favorite show over and over again. Sometimes the simplest things in life are really the best moments.

Lately I have found myself to be sleeping in a bit longer. I don't like that at all. I haven't had to use an alarm for years and when I looked at the clock yesterday morning and it was after 8am I was quite horrified. I felt as if I was robbed of my favorite part of the day. The entire day I felt uneasy because I felt as if I was trying to catch up. Noon came too quickly as did 6pm. It seemed I only accomplished a fraction of what I had intended to do. I even missed my walk in order to make up for it but it didn't seem to help.

So today I took the proverbial bull by the horns and set that alarm. I got up before it rang, but just barely. Funny how that happens. At least I feel I am back on track today and not in the least bit tired. Perhaps I am unusual because I don't look upon sleep as a reward or a luxury. I never did. Even when I was in my late teens and worked for one of the big banks in downtown Chicago, my colleagues would cherish the extra hours they would be able to sleep on the weekends. I never quite understood that. I just couldn't seem to train my body to be up at a certain time five days a week and another time the other two. It seemed unnatural to me and I didn't like the thought of sleeping away the weekend. I wanted to enjoy the days off and do stuff around the house or some other crafts that I liked to do so much like paint or embroider (I always liked creative things). The weekends just gave me more time to enjoy them.

I read a blog yesterday by Cozmo saying he was spinning his wheels. I feel as if I am going through the same thing with a gift I want to make for a certain person. Fortunately it is a friend who lives close to me so I have until the very end to complete it and it doesn't have to be shipped. I want to paint her something. She loves teddy bears and does lots of cross stitching and I have this little box which she can keep some of her embroidery floss for the current project she is working on that I want to paint a bear on. She is currently using a candy tin and I think the hand-painted box will look much cooler than that. Last year I painted a beautiful antique bear with a newspaper hat and a sailor suit and a sailboat that came out beautiful. It was for a great friend of mine in Chicago because she is just a wonderful person. I loved that bear, but for it was not my own pattern and I don't want to do the same thing for this friend. I want something unique. I have poured through my painting books and the internet and haven't found any patterns that would be suitable. I am just stuck.

So I have sat here for several nights now, with the clock ticking, trying to decide what to paint. Like Cozmo, I feel as if I am spinning my wheels. But it is important for me to have his done in the next two weeks.

They say that necessity breeds invention. With that in mind, I am going to try a new approach to this dilemma. I decided last night that I am going to design my own pattern to paint. I know what I want. The image is living in my head. I want an old-fashioned type teddy bear in some sort of sewing room with some sewing supplies around it. I can kind of see the image in my head, although it is still cloaked in a layer of fog. As I think about it though, I find the fog is beginning to lift and the image is becoming more and more clear.

I do have original paintings (not from a pattern) that I have done in the past, but they have mainly been off of photographs. I am the type of painter that needs a subject to work from. I haven't really done an original painting for the past couple of years. The Skating Pond Set was my own original design, but that was separate characters and not really the same thing. This will be the first time that I am attempting to make something of this nature in quite a while. Part of me is somewhat overwhelmed at the thought, but the strong yearning for me to do it is perhaps an indication that I am ready to get on with it and try.

I liked painting the little ornaments I showed recently that were designed by others, but my partner began asking me why I was doing others' patterns when I could easily design my own. It planted the seed in my head and got me thinking. Am I getting lazy? Certainly it is far easier following instructions than thinking things up myself. But it occurred to me that perhaps he was right and it was time I stretched my creativity outside of my comfort zone and see what I can come up with. A self-challenge if you will. Perhaps I was getting lazy and that is why I was starting to sleep so late.

I feel great this morning. The sun is just now beginning to illuminate the dark sky. It is the first day in a while that I feel the excitement and enthusiasm of creativity burning inside. I know you all have experienced that feeling before and it is wonderful, isn't it?

We all have some sort of creative block at one time or another. I think the best way to overcome them is to try different things until you find something that works for you. Sometimes it is buying a new tool. Sometimes it is getting organized. Other times it is as simple as changing gears and working on something else that is entirely different. Sometimes it can be as simple as walking away. Take a trip to the zoo or a museum or even a walk in the park or the woods. You never know what will make it click and get you back on track. The good news is that is always does seem to come back. You just need to relax and let things take their course and allow it to come to you sometimes.

I can't wait to get to drawing. If I am lucky, I will also be painting before the day is out. The more I think about it, the more I feel that this is the right path to take. It is now light enough to see that once again the snow is gently falling. "Movie Snow" I call it. Light and gentle and beautiful. I can't wait to get to my walk today either. I will try to remember to take my camera.

Already it is a wonderful day!

Each day is a new canvas to paint upon. Make sure your picture is full of life and happiness, and at the end of the day you don't look at it and wish you had painted something different. -Author Unknown


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> Well, I started the day today with putting the coffee grounds directly into my cup instead of the pot. What does that tell you? I had heated the final cup from yesterday's pot first thing while I was in the process of making a fresh one (I have a coffee press, so I do finish what is left the first thing when I get up) and I put a nice big spoon of grounds directly into my cup. Hmmm. . . .
> 
> I actually set the alarm this morning to get up at 6:30 because I slept until 8am yesterday morning and I wasn't happy about it at all. Most people think that being self-employed that you set your own hours and spend most of them doing what you darn well please. If that is the case, you wouldn't have a business for very long. Ask any successful businessperson.
> 
> I usually am happy getting up any time past 5am. I love those early hours - especially in the fall and winter months. It is still dark when I get up and I have the privilege of witnessing the sun come up. That part of the day never escapes my admiration. It is like watching a favorite show over and over again. Sometimes the simplest things in life are really the best moments.
> 
> Lately I have found myself to be sleeping in a bit longer. I don't like that at all. I haven't had to use an alarm for years and when I looked at the clock yesterday morning and it was after 8am I was quite horrified. I felt as if I was robbed of my favorite part of the day. The entire day I felt uneasy because I felt as if I was trying to catch up. Noon came too quickly as did 6pm. It seemed I only accomplished a fraction of what I had intended to do. I even missed my walk in order to make up for it but it didn't seem to help.
> 
> So today I took the proverbial bull by the horns and set that alarm. I got up before it rang, but just barely. Funny how that happens. At least I feel I am back on track today and not in the least bit tired. Perhaps I am unusual because I don't look upon sleep as a reward or a luxury. I never did. Even when I was in my late teens and worked for one of the big banks in downtown Chicago, my colleagues would cherish the extra hours they would be able to sleep on the weekends. I never quite understood that. I just couldn't seem to train my body to be up at a certain time five days a week and another time the other two. It seemed unnatural to me and I didn't like the thought of sleeping away the weekend. I wanted to enjoy the days off and do stuff around the house or some other crafts that I liked to do so much like paint or embroider (I always liked creative things). The weekends just gave me more time to enjoy them.
> 
> I read a blog yesterday by Cozmo saying he was spinning his wheels. I feel as if I am going through the same thing with a gift I want to make for a certain person. Fortunately it is a friend who lives close to me so I have until the very end to complete it and it doesn't have to be shipped. I want to paint her something. She loves teddy bears and does lots of cross stitching and I have this little box which she can keep some of her embroidery floss for the current project she is working on that I want to paint a bear on. She is currently using a candy tin and I think the hand-painted box will look much cooler than that. Last year I painted a beautiful antique bear with a newspaper hat and a sailor suit and a sailboat that came out beautiful. It was for a great friend of mine in Chicago because she is just a wonderful person. I loved that bear, but for it was not my own pattern and I don't want to do the same thing for this friend. I want something unique. I have poured through my painting books and the internet and haven't found any patterns that would be suitable. I am just stuck.
> 
> So I have sat here for several nights now, with the clock ticking, trying to decide what to paint.  Like Cozmo, I feel as if I am spinning my wheels. But it is important for me to have his done in the next two weeks.
> 
> They say that necessity breeds invention. With that in mind, I am going to try a new approach to this dilemma. I decided last night that I am going to design my own pattern to paint. I know what I want. The image is living in my head. I want an old-fashioned type teddy bear in some sort of sewing room with some sewing supplies around it. I can kind of see the image in my head, although it is still cloaked in a layer of fog. As I think about it though, I find the fog is beginning to lift and the image is becoming more and more clear.
> 
> I do have original paintings (not from a pattern) that I have done in the past, but they have mainly been off of photographs. I am the type of painter that needs a subject to work from. I haven't really done an original painting for the past couple of years. The Skating Pond Set was my own original design, but that was separate characters and not really the same thing. This will be the first time that I am attempting to make something of this nature in quite a while. Part of me is somewhat overwhelmed at the thought, but the strong yearning for me to do it is perhaps an indication that I am ready to get on with it and try.
> 
> I liked painting the little ornaments I showed recently that were designed by others, but my partner began asking me why I was doing others' patterns when I could easily design my own. It planted the seed in my head and got me thinking. Am I getting lazy? Certainly it is far easier following instructions than thinking things up myself. But it occurred to me that perhaps he was right and it was time I stretched my creativity outside of my comfort zone and see what I can come up with. A self-challenge if you will. Perhaps I was getting lazy and that is why I was starting to sleep so late.
> 
> I feel great this morning. The sun is just now beginning to illuminate the dark sky. It is the first day in a while that I feel the excitement and enthusiasm of creativity burning inside. I know you all have experienced that feeling before and it is wonderful, isn't it?
> 
> We all have some sort of creative block at one time or another. I think the best way to overcome them is to try different things until you find something that works for you. Sometimes it is buying a new tool. Sometimes it is getting organized. Other times it is as simple as changing gears and working on something else that is entirely different. Sometimes it can be as simple as walking away. Take a trip to the zoo or a museum or even a walk in the park or the woods. You never know what will make it click and get you back on track. The good news is that is always does seem to come back. You just need to relax and let things take their course and allow it to come to you sometimes.
> 
> I can't wait to get to drawing. If I am lucky, I will also be painting before the day is out. The more I think about it, the more I feel that this is the right path to take. It is now light enough to see that once again the snow is gently falling. "Movie Snow" I call it. Light and gentle and beautiful. I can't wait to get to my walk today either. I will try to remember to take my camera.
> 
> Already it is a wonderful day!
> 
> Each day is a new canvas to paint upon. Make sure your picture is full of life and happiness, and at the end of the day you don't look at it and wish you had painted something different. -Author Unknown


nice blog today…i see your getting past the morning fog…coffee story is funny…enjoy your day and have a great time making this gift for your friend…more to come….pm


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> Well, I started the day today with putting the coffee grounds directly into my cup instead of the pot. What does that tell you? I had heated the final cup from yesterday's pot first thing while I was in the process of making a fresh one (I have a coffee press, so I do finish what is left the first thing when I get up) and I put a nice big spoon of grounds directly into my cup. Hmmm. . . .
> 
> I actually set the alarm this morning to get up at 6:30 because I slept until 8am yesterday morning and I wasn't happy about it at all. Most people think that being self-employed that you set your own hours and spend most of them doing what you darn well please. If that is the case, you wouldn't have a business for very long. Ask any successful businessperson.
> 
> I usually am happy getting up any time past 5am. I love those early hours - especially in the fall and winter months. It is still dark when I get up and I have the privilege of witnessing the sun come up. That part of the day never escapes my admiration. It is like watching a favorite show over and over again. Sometimes the simplest things in life are really the best moments.
> 
> Lately I have found myself to be sleeping in a bit longer. I don't like that at all. I haven't had to use an alarm for years and when I looked at the clock yesterday morning and it was after 8am I was quite horrified. I felt as if I was robbed of my favorite part of the day. The entire day I felt uneasy because I felt as if I was trying to catch up. Noon came too quickly as did 6pm. It seemed I only accomplished a fraction of what I had intended to do. I even missed my walk in order to make up for it but it didn't seem to help.
> 
> So today I took the proverbial bull by the horns and set that alarm. I got up before it rang, but just barely. Funny how that happens. At least I feel I am back on track today and not in the least bit tired. Perhaps I am unusual because I don't look upon sleep as a reward or a luxury. I never did. Even when I was in my late teens and worked for one of the big banks in downtown Chicago, my colleagues would cherish the extra hours they would be able to sleep on the weekends. I never quite understood that. I just couldn't seem to train my body to be up at a certain time five days a week and another time the other two. It seemed unnatural to me and I didn't like the thought of sleeping away the weekend. I wanted to enjoy the days off and do stuff around the house or some other crafts that I liked to do so much like paint or embroider (I always liked creative things). The weekends just gave me more time to enjoy them.
> 
> I read a blog yesterday by Cozmo saying he was spinning his wheels. I feel as if I am going through the same thing with a gift I want to make for a certain person. Fortunately it is a friend who lives close to me so I have until the very end to complete it and it doesn't have to be shipped. I want to paint her something. She loves teddy bears and does lots of cross stitching and I have this little box which she can keep some of her embroidery floss for the current project she is working on that I want to paint a bear on. She is currently using a candy tin and I think the hand-painted box will look much cooler than that. Last year I painted a beautiful antique bear with a newspaper hat and a sailor suit and a sailboat that came out beautiful. It was for a great friend of mine in Chicago because she is just a wonderful person. I loved that bear, but for it was not my own pattern and I don't want to do the same thing for this friend. I want something unique. I have poured through my painting books and the internet and haven't found any patterns that would be suitable. I am just stuck.
> 
> So I have sat here for several nights now, with the clock ticking, trying to decide what to paint. Like Cozmo, I feel as if I am spinning my wheels. But it is important for me to have his done in the next two weeks.
> 
> They say that necessity breeds invention. With that in mind, I am going to try a new approach to this dilemma. I decided last night that I am going to design my own pattern to paint. I know what I want. The image is living in my head. I want an old-fashioned type teddy bear in some sort of sewing room with some sewing supplies around it. I can kind of see the image in my head, although it is still cloaked in a layer of fog. As I think about it though, I find the fog is beginning to lift and the image is becoming more and more clear.
> 
> I do have original paintings (not from a pattern) that I have done in the past, but they have mainly been off of photographs. I am the type of painter that needs a subject to work from. I haven't really done an original painting for the past couple of years. The Skating Pond Set was my own original design, but that was separate characters and not really the same thing. This will be the first time that I am attempting to make something of this nature in quite a while. Part of me is somewhat overwhelmed at the thought, but the strong yearning for me to do it is perhaps an indication that I am ready to get on with it and try.
> 
> I liked painting the little ornaments I showed recently that were designed by others, but my partner began asking me why I was doing others' patterns when I could easily design my own. It planted the seed in my head and got me thinking. Am I getting lazy? Certainly it is far easier following instructions than thinking things up myself. But it occurred to me that perhaps he was right and it was time I stretched my creativity outside of my comfort zone and see what I can come up with. A self-challenge if you will. Perhaps I was getting lazy and that is why I was starting to sleep so late.
> 
> I feel great this morning. The sun is just now beginning to illuminate the dark sky. It is the first day in a while that I feel the excitement and enthusiasm of creativity burning inside. I know you all have experienced that feeling before and it is wonderful, isn't it?
> 
> We all have some sort of creative block at one time or another. I think the best way to overcome them is to try different things until you find something that works for you. Sometimes it is buying a new tool. Sometimes it is getting organized. Other times it is as simple as changing gears and working on something else that is entirely different. Sometimes it can be as simple as walking away. Take a trip to the zoo or a museum or even a walk in the park or the woods. You never know what will make it click and get you back on track. The good news is that is always does seem to come back. You just need to relax and let things take their course and allow it to come to you sometimes.
> 
> I can't wait to get to drawing. If I am lucky, I will also be painting before the day is out. The more I think about it, the more I feel that this is the right path to take. It is now light enough to see that once again the snow is gently falling. "Movie Snow" I call it. Light and gentle and beautiful. I can't wait to get to my walk today either. I will try to remember to take my camera.
> 
> Already it is a wonderful day!
> 
> Each day is a new canvas to paint upon. Make sure your picture is full of life and happiness, and at the end of the day you don't look at it and wish you had painted something different. -Author Unknown


I once tried to make tea in a kettle!


----------



## StumpyNubs

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> Well, I started the day today with putting the coffee grounds directly into my cup instead of the pot. What does that tell you? I had heated the final cup from yesterday's pot first thing while I was in the process of making a fresh one (I have a coffee press, so I do finish what is left the first thing when I get up) and I put a nice big spoon of grounds directly into my cup. Hmmm. . . .
> 
> I actually set the alarm this morning to get up at 6:30 because I slept until 8am yesterday morning and I wasn't happy about it at all. Most people think that being self-employed that you set your own hours and spend most of them doing what you darn well please. If that is the case, you wouldn't have a business for very long. Ask any successful businessperson.
> 
> I usually am happy getting up any time past 5am. I love those early hours - especially in the fall and winter months. It is still dark when I get up and I have the privilege of witnessing the sun come up. That part of the day never escapes my admiration. It is like watching a favorite show over and over again. Sometimes the simplest things in life are really the best moments.
> 
> Lately I have found myself to be sleeping in a bit longer. I don't like that at all. I haven't had to use an alarm for years and when I looked at the clock yesterday morning and it was after 8am I was quite horrified. I felt as if I was robbed of my favorite part of the day. The entire day I felt uneasy because I felt as if I was trying to catch up. Noon came too quickly as did 6pm. It seemed I only accomplished a fraction of what I had intended to do. I even missed my walk in order to make up for it but it didn't seem to help.
> 
> So today I took the proverbial bull by the horns and set that alarm. I got up before it rang, but just barely. Funny how that happens. At least I feel I am back on track today and not in the least bit tired. Perhaps I am unusual because I don't look upon sleep as a reward or a luxury. I never did. Even when I was in my late teens and worked for one of the big banks in downtown Chicago, my colleagues would cherish the extra hours they would be able to sleep on the weekends. I never quite understood that. I just couldn't seem to train my body to be up at a certain time five days a week and another time the other two. It seemed unnatural to me and I didn't like the thought of sleeping away the weekend. I wanted to enjoy the days off and do stuff around the house or some other crafts that I liked to do so much like paint or embroider (I always liked creative things). The weekends just gave me more time to enjoy them.
> 
> I read a blog yesterday by Cozmo saying he was spinning his wheels. I feel as if I am going through the same thing with a gift I want to make for a certain person. Fortunately it is a friend who lives close to me so I have until the very end to complete it and it doesn't have to be shipped. I want to paint her something. She loves teddy bears and does lots of cross stitching and I have this little box which she can keep some of her embroidery floss for the current project she is working on that I want to paint a bear on. She is currently using a candy tin and I think the hand-painted box will look much cooler than that. Last year I painted a beautiful antique bear with a newspaper hat and a sailor suit and a sailboat that came out beautiful. It was for a great friend of mine in Chicago because she is just a wonderful person. I loved that bear, but for it was not my own pattern and I don't want to do the same thing for this friend. I want something unique. I have poured through my painting books and the internet and haven't found any patterns that would be suitable. I am just stuck.
> 
> So I have sat here for several nights now, with the clock ticking, trying to decide what to paint. Like Cozmo, I feel as if I am spinning my wheels. But it is important for me to have his done in the next two weeks.
> 
> They say that necessity breeds invention. With that in mind, I am going to try a new approach to this dilemma. I decided last night that I am going to design my own pattern to paint. I know what I want. The image is living in my head. I want an old-fashioned type teddy bear in some sort of sewing room with some sewing supplies around it. I can kind of see the image in my head, although it is still cloaked in a layer of fog. As I think about it though, I find the fog is beginning to lift and the image is becoming more and more clear.
> 
> I do have original paintings (not from a pattern) that I have done in the past, but they have mainly been off of photographs. I am the type of painter that needs a subject to work from. I haven't really done an original painting for the past couple of years. The Skating Pond Set was my own original design, but that was separate characters and not really the same thing. This will be the first time that I am attempting to make something of this nature in quite a while. Part of me is somewhat overwhelmed at the thought, but the strong yearning for me to do it is perhaps an indication that I am ready to get on with it and try.
> 
> I liked painting the little ornaments I showed recently that were designed by others, but my partner began asking me why I was doing others' patterns when I could easily design my own. It planted the seed in my head and got me thinking. Am I getting lazy? Certainly it is far easier following instructions than thinking things up myself. But it occurred to me that perhaps he was right and it was time I stretched my creativity outside of my comfort zone and see what I can come up with. A self-challenge if you will. Perhaps I was getting lazy and that is why I was starting to sleep so late.
> 
> I feel great this morning. The sun is just now beginning to illuminate the dark sky. It is the first day in a while that I feel the excitement and enthusiasm of creativity burning inside. I know you all have experienced that feeling before and it is wonderful, isn't it?
> 
> We all have some sort of creative block at one time or another. I think the best way to overcome them is to try different things until you find something that works for you. Sometimes it is buying a new tool. Sometimes it is getting organized. Other times it is as simple as changing gears and working on something else that is entirely different. Sometimes it can be as simple as walking away. Take a trip to the zoo or a museum or even a walk in the park or the woods. You never know what will make it click and get you back on track. The good news is that is always does seem to come back. You just need to relax and let things take their course and allow it to come to you sometimes.
> 
> I can't wait to get to drawing. If I am lucky, I will also be painting before the day is out. The more I think about it, the more I feel that this is the right path to take. It is now light enough to see that once again the snow is gently falling. "Movie Snow" I call it. Light and gentle and beautiful. I can't wait to get to my walk today either. I will try to remember to take my camera.
> 
> Already it is a wonderful day!
> 
> Each day is a new canvas to paint upon. Make sure your picture is full of life and happiness, and at the end of the day you don't look at it and wish you had painted something different. -Author Unknown


My wife and I lived in Eastern Europe for a while and that's how they make their coffee. They put the grounds in the bottom of a cup, pour boiling water on top and carefully stir to get the grounds to settle. Nobody had coffee makers in the Soviet days and it just stuck. We drank lots of coffee like that and it actually makes a very tasty cup- as long as you don't drink all the way to the bottom!

Here in the states we prefer to drink without straining the grounds through our teeth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> Well, I started the day today with putting the coffee grounds directly into my cup instead of the pot. What does that tell you? I had heated the final cup from yesterday's pot first thing while I was in the process of making a fresh one (I have a coffee press, so I do finish what is left the first thing when I get up) and I put a nice big spoon of grounds directly into my cup. Hmmm. . . .
> 
> I actually set the alarm this morning to get up at 6:30 because I slept until 8am yesterday morning and I wasn't happy about it at all. Most people think that being self-employed that you set your own hours and spend most of them doing what you darn well please. If that is the case, you wouldn't have a business for very long. Ask any successful businessperson.
> 
> I usually am happy getting up any time past 5am. I love those early hours - especially in the fall and winter months. It is still dark when I get up and I have the privilege of witnessing the sun come up. That part of the day never escapes my admiration. It is like watching a favorite show over and over again. Sometimes the simplest things in life are really the best moments.
> 
> Lately I have found myself to be sleeping in a bit longer. I don't like that at all. I haven't had to use an alarm for years and when I looked at the clock yesterday morning and it was after 8am I was quite horrified. I felt as if I was robbed of my favorite part of the day. The entire day I felt uneasy because I felt as if I was trying to catch up. Noon came too quickly as did 6pm. It seemed I only accomplished a fraction of what I had intended to do. I even missed my walk in order to make up for it but it didn't seem to help.
> 
> So today I took the proverbial bull by the horns and set that alarm. I got up before it rang, but just barely. Funny how that happens. At least I feel I am back on track today and not in the least bit tired. Perhaps I am unusual because I don't look upon sleep as a reward or a luxury. I never did. Even when I was in my late teens and worked for one of the big banks in downtown Chicago, my colleagues would cherish the extra hours they would be able to sleep on the weekends. I never quite understood that. I just couldn't seem to train my body to be up at a certain time five days a week and another time the other two. It seemed unnatural to me and I didn't like the thought of sleeping away the weekend. I wanted to enjoy the days off and do stuff around the house or some other crafts that I liked to do so much like paint or embroider (I always liked creative things). The weekends just gave me more time to enjoy them.
> 
> I read a blog yesterday by Cozmo saying he was spinning his wheels. I feel as if I am going through the same thing with a gift I want to make for a certain person. Fortunately it is a friend who lives close to me so I have until the very end to complete it and it doesn't have to be shipped. I want to paint her something. She loves teddy bears and does lots of cross stitching and I have this little box which she can keep some of her embroidery floss for the current project she is working on that I want to paint a bear on. She is currently using a candy tin and I think the hand-painted box will look much cooler than that. Last year I painted a beautiful antique bear with a newspaper hat and a sailor suit and a sailboat that came out beautiful. It was for a great friend of mine in Chicago because she is just a wonderful person. I loved that bear, but for it was not my own pattern and I don't want to do the same thing for this friend. I want something unique. I have poured through my painting books and the internet and haven't found any patterns that would be suitable. I am just stuck.
> 
> So I have sat here for several nights now, with the clock ticking, trying to decide what to paint. Like Cozmo, I feel as if I am spinning my wheels. But it is important for me to have his done in the next two weeks.
> 
> They say that necessity breeds invention. With that in mind, I am going to try a new approach to this dilemma. I decided last night that I am going to design my own pattern to paint. I know what I want. The image is living in my head. I want an old-fashioned type teddy bear in some sort of sewing room with some sewing supplies around it. I can kind of see the image in my head, although it is still cloaked in a layer of fog. As I think about it though, I find the fog is beginning to lift and the image is becoming more and more clear.
> 
> I do have original paintings (not from a pattern) that I have done in the past, but they have mainly been off of photographs. I am the type of painter that needs a subject to work from. I haven't really done an original painting for the past couple of years. The Skating Pond Set was my own original design, but that was separate characters and not really the same thing. This will be the first time that I am attempting to make something of this nature in quite a while. Part of me is somewhat overwhelmed at the thought, but the strong yearning for me to do it is perhaps an indication that I am ready to get on with it and try.
> 
> I liked painting the little ornaments I showed recently that were designed by others, but my partner began asking me why I was doing others' patterns when I could easily design my own. It planted the seed in my head and got me thinking. Am I getting lazy? Certainly it is far easier following instructions than thinking things up myself. But it occurred to me that perhaps he was right and it was time I stretched my creativity outside of my comfort zone and see what I can come up with. A self-challenge if you will. Perhaps I was getting lazy and that is why I was starting to sleep so late.
> 
> I feel great this morning. The sun is just now beginning to illuminate the dark sky. It is the first day in a while that I feel the excitement and enthusiasm of creativity burning inside. I know you all have experienced that feeling before and it is wonderful, isn't it?
> 
> We all have some sort of creative block at one time or another. I think the best way to overcome them is to try different things until you find something that works for you. Sometimes it is buying a new tool. Sometimes it is getting organized. Other times it is as simple as changing gears and working on something else that is entirely different. Sometimes it can be as simple as walking away. Take a trip to the zoo or a museum or even a walk in the park or the woods. You never know what will make it click and get you back on track. The good news is that is always does seem to come back. You just need to relax and let things take their course and allow it to come to you sometimes.
> 
> I can't wait to get to drawing. If I am lucky, I will also be painting before the day is out. The more I think about it, the more I feel that this is the right path to take. It is now light enough to see that once again the snow is gently falling. "Movie Snow" I call it. Light and gentle and beautiful. I can't wait to get to my walk today either. I will try to remember to take my camera.
> 
> Already it is a wonderful day!
> 
> Each day is a new canvas to paint upon. Make sure your picture is full of life and happiness, and at the end of the day you don't look at it and wish you had painted something different. -Author Unknown


If you do that very much, I'd say you may have been OD'd on Topamax ;-(( Hopefully you won't start scrambling all the words you try to type!

Glad you made it up on time. I'm just the opposite, love the night. Always hated getting up early. Probably from getting up to milk and do chores before school when I was a kid. Most days start with a headache, that sucks, but I have learned to whistle a cheerful tune so nobody knows. I love the late evening because that is when it will be gone if it is going to go ) It is after 11 here, the last couple of hours have been great ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding Inspiration*

After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.

I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.

I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.

While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.

It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.

When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.










This is the other side:










And the lid:










I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.

I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.

I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.

It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.

We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.

At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!


From Dec 11 2010 Walk


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Inspiration*
> 
> After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.
> 
> I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.
> 
> I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.
> 
> While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.
> 
> It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.
> 
> When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.
> 
> I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.
> 
> I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.
> 
> It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.
> 
> We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.
> 
> At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> From Dec 11 2010 Walk


This is lovely and almost a shame to repaint something else over it! But don't let me sway your thinking.

You have a beautiful place to take your daily walks in but for me, I can do without the snow! My back hurts more in the cold so I do not miss the low freezing temperatures! Although I do miss the beauty of the fall colors and fresh fallen snow especially when they are light and fluffy and sticks to all the branches. It has been quite cold here in Fla. the past week and will continue through the next week, although you folks up north would laugh at our "cold" temperature and gladly exchange our lows for your lows it is cold for us who have become acclimated to the warmth. We have our fireplace burning and seem to be the only ones on our block to be using it daily. I especially love to have it going this time of year and love the warmth it provides! Call me a wimp, I don't care! ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Inspiration*
> 
> After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.
> 
> I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.
> 
> I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.
> 
> While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.
> 
> It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.
> 
> When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.
> 
> I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.
> 
> I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.
> 
> It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.
> 
> We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.
> 
> At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> From Dec 11 2010 Walk


Hi, Erwin:

I am not painting over the container that I showed. I just was showing it for size and shape. I have another one that I am doing the new painting on. 

It is nice here despite the cold. I actually enjoy the snow and cold weather. Always have. I wouldn't have it any other way! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Inspiration*
> 
> After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.
> 
> I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.
> 
> I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.
> 
> While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.
> 
> It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.
> 
> When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.
> 
> I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.
> 
> I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.
> 
> It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.
> 
> We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.
> 
> At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> From Dec 11 2010 Walk


That is one awesome cookie box!! I supose you will post he gift box when it is done, eh? Bet she will ove it ;-))

I like the snow and cold too, when I have the option of being out in it or not. The pits when you are working out there all day. I think the coldest I have ever been was working on the VA hospital in Seattle. I is on top of Beacon Hill, the wind was blowing off the sound at 20 mph all day. It was below freezing. There were no sides on the building yet, just the steel structure. That steel held the cold too. You could not wear enough clothes to stay warm all day. If you did get enough on, you could not move !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Inspiration*
> 
> After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.
> 
> I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.
> 
> I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.
> 
> While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.
> 
> It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.
> 
> When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.
> 
> I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.
> 
> I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.
> 
> It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.
> 
> We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.
> 
> At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> From Dec 11 2010 Walk


Thanks TS! I will be posting progressive reports on painting the new one. 

I wear 3 - 4 layers when taking my walks. The layers are thin and then I have a longer wool sweater that goes over everything. It is not uncomfortable and I haven't been cold at all yet. I got some waterproof hiking boots from LL Bean several years back and they are great. They are as good as new and I can walk in a couple of inches of water and still not have wet or cold feet. Really quality boots. They weren't expensive either as boots go.

I am only out there for at the most an hour, so that helps too. I wouldn't like it if I had to be there all day either. It is just good to get out and get some fresh air. 

Sheila


----------



## Chip

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Inspiration*
> 
> After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.
> 
> I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.
> 
> I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.
> 
> While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.
> 
> It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.
> 
> When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.
> 
> I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.
> 
> I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.
> 
> It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.
> 
> We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.
> 
> At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> From Dec 11 2010 Walk


Wow, this is beautiful Sheila. The detail in your pieces is just amazing to me, especially this one. This is a work of art… wonderful… love it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Inspiration*
> 
> After yesterday's blog was finished, I went for my daily walk. As I had stated, it was snowing and turning out to be a beautiful day. I decided to take my camera on my walk with me so that I could share some pictures of what inspires me.
> 
> I had spoken about being rather stuck on a gift that I was contemplating making for a friend for Christmas. Although I knew I wanted to makes something special, I was unsure as to which direction I would take. The recipient loves to do cross stitch, and keeps with here a medium sized cookie tin with the supplies she is using for the current project. Although the cookie tin is quite adequate and functional, I feel that I could make something that would be a bit more artistic and somewhat nicer for this purpose. Since she does most, if not all of her cross stitching at home, the item I had in mind wouldn't necessarily need to be portable.
> 
> I also noticed that she really likes nostalgic teddy bears. In fact, the current cross stitch picture she is working on is one of teddy bears in a sewing room. It is absolutely beautiful and is almost fully covered in stitching. The scene is several vintage teddy bears among sewing paraphernalia and it has an overall nostalgic look to it. The colors are deep and rich and it is quite beautiful. She has a nice place reserved for it on the wall of her dining area where she does much of her work.
> 
> While I was walking, I was thinking about the box I would like to make for her. I originally had a medium sized rectangular box that was about 10 in long by 7" wide and almost 3" deep. It was a bit smaller than the cookie tin she was using though and the quality of the box was mediocre. I wasn't sure that I wanted to invest the time and effort necessary to paint it because it just wasn't the type of thing that I would consider a keepsake. I am sure I would be able to use it for something, but it just didn't seem right for this project.
> 
> It is amazing to me how getting out and having a change of scenery can get your mind going in a new direction. It felt so good walking in the fresh air and walking through the falling snow and not trying so hard to come up with something. I thoroughly enjoyed the walk and the break that I was taking and getting out. I wasn't cold at all, and took my time to walk the trail and appreciate the smells and sounds and look of the day.
> 
> When I was just about home, I remembered that I had some nice wood pieces that I had bought from a painting supplier several years before. Among them was one of my favorite pieces to date - a round box that was intended to keep cookies in. I had painted up one from a Betty Caithness pattern which looked like a Victorian house and sweet shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep many of the things I paint, but I really do like how this one came out and it still sits up on the top of my refrigerator to this day. I had bought several of these pieces, as I loved the shape of them and the quality was really nice. Although it is a bit larger than the cookie tin she is using, I think it will make a nice piece to keep her supplies in and hopefully be something she will keep for many years. I don't know why I didn't think about it before.
> 
> I plan to paint the gift with some teddy bears and perhaps a vintage sewing machine on it. I thought that on the lid I could perhaps paint a tape measure and some spools of thread and scissors. I want to keep the theme nostalgic. In one of my other life times, I used to design and sell mohair teddy bears, and I believe I still have some pictures of my own bears that I had made for reference photos. It is quite exciting to see the project coming together in my mind and I am very anxious see it come to life.
> 
> I retrieved the container from where I had it stored and sanded and base coated it yesterday. While it was drying in between coats, I spent the day drawing. I have two bears and the sewing machine drawn, and I also decided to do a sleeping kitty on the back, as she also loves cats. Although all the details are not clear yet, I think in the end it will be a fine piece to give as a gift to a special person.
> 
> It is amazing how a simple walk in the woods can clear your mind and inspire you. I don't know what reminded me of that container, but something did between the time I left the house for the walk and the time I returned home. Perhaps letting go and not trying to think so much was the answer. Just allowing the pleasant and simple things in life to be the focus seemed to do wonders to clear my mind and get back on track. Letting the inspiration come to you instead of looking for it.
> 
> We all have creative blocks from time to time. When we are in the midst of them, it is sometimes difficult for us to see a way out. I think that backing off and refocusing on something that gives us pleasure, no matter how simple it is, can be a wonderful way to overcome those difficult times and stimulate our creativity.
> 
> At least it is worth a try. Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> From Dec 11 2010 Walk


Thanks, Chip. I liked that one too. That was designed by Betty Caithness and I painted it from her pattern. She is incredible. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*

I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.

I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.

I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.

But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.

Back to the box . . .

I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.

A vintage teddy bear . . .


From Diana's Sewing Box

An old fashioned sewing machine . . .


From Diana's Sewing Box

Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .


From Diana's Sewing Box

And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .


From Diana's Sewing Box

I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.


From Diana's Sewing Box

I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .


From Diana's Sewing Box

You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .


From Diana's Sewing Box

Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.

I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more. 

It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.

I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


You better hope Dana doesn't read your blog ;-))

You seem to have what I call the definition of happiness. Glad to go to work in the moring and glad to go home in the evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


No, she doesn't "do computers" at all! LOL I am quite sure that it will be a surprise to her on Christmas 

And yes, I am pretty happy. It has been a long, LONG time since I could really say that. I am healthy and I love what I do and have a good life. I also have good people in my life (like you all) who share my love of art and creativity. What more is there?

Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


Sheila your friend is gonna really love that! Beautiful work & a good lesson in holding off 'til you have the fire
Being happy shows in your work I always find if my heart isn't in it I'm not happy with my product
Happy Monday to you too!
Trevor


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


yea sheila this is going to be a beauty…she will just love this…what a grand job your doing…enjoy your day …grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


I don´t think anyone will take it bad up and dramatise this bescourse you show a thecnic 
thats possiple to do on wood and has been many times during the history in europe and 
if I ain´t too much out of the way allso in the rest of the world …LOL

I look forward to see the rest of this little blog serie about this project

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


Sheila, I am really glad you did not paint over the other box cause I thought it was really beautiful and judging by how you did your first one, I know this one will come out absolutely beautiful and Diana will be thrilled! How big is the box?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


Sheila, it's looking great. I am often impressed by your painting skills. I, on the other hand, am real good at painting and staining, as long as whatever I'm painting is going to be one solid color. 
I hoped though that I could comment on your goal oriented style without offending you. I agree with you to a point. On probably 99% of my projects, I just can't get started on a project until I have a clear picture in my mind of exactly what I wish to build all the way down to the smallest details. True I often change directions in the middle of a project, but I have to have that final goal in mind before I start, and I have to stop and contemplate changes in that set plan before I make the change. 
However, I wanted to talk about the other 1% of my projects. I'm referring, by the way, to my most pleasurable projects. Every once in a blue moon, I will start some kind of wood project simply by taking a pretty piece of wood to the saw and just start cutting. I'll make it up as I go along with know idea about what I'm building until some time when I'm in the middle of it. I compare this to having a sip of fine wine in the middle of a nice meal to cleanse the palette. It's enjoyable to work with wood every once in a while just because I enjoy working with wood. If that project winds up in the fire wood pile, then so be it. Since there was no set plan to begin with, then it's no big loss. 
Now I'm not suggesting you do this. If the idea of doing so doesn't appeal to you, then there's no way it would be enjoyable to you. I just had to throw that out there because you made a few comments in this post that made me smile when I read them. 
One in particular, you said, "After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not." 
Yes I would. Yes I have. Just as I have started a project without a plan on what I'm building, I have often started driving without a plan on where I'm going. I have found many times in my life where I had to just go. I love driving. I got in my car (truck) and just drove. If I seen a road I didn't know where it went, I took that road and seen where it did go. It is not the things I know, but the things that I do not know, that make life worth exploring. Sometimes, that road leads nowhere. In this beautiful world we live in though, nowhere is still somewhere. It may not be somewhere that we wish to be, but it's still somewhere. 
Of course, Sheila, current fuel prices have greatly reduced my driving without destinations, but I'm still sure you can get my point. 
I don't at all wish to suggest that you are wrong. I only wished to explain my reasoning for purposely flying by the seat of my pants though and hope it makes you smile for this reason. You too, I know for sure, have the same desire to visit the unknown. I know this because I have read numerous times of your walks in the wood. I've read of your adventurous walks with no exact plan of where you were going besides out of the house. So you see, a journey without a plan can be fun. It doesn't make it impossible to reach a destination, only harder to tell when you've made it there.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting "Unstuck" by Changing Gears*
> 
> I really like when I get so involved in doing a project that I can't wait to get up in the morning to get at it. Today was one of those days. After feeling kind of stuck for a while on what to do for someone special on my list, I finally got the idea on Saturday and since then it has grown like a well cared for seed and looks like it is going to be turning out to be a pretty cool project.
> 
> I decided to paint a wooden sewing box for a friend of mine who loves to do counted cross stitch. Although I knew what I wanted, I couldn't quite picture the project in its completion and I was rather stuck. I think that sometimes that just happens to us. We know we want something, but we aren't quite sure what exactly the outcome will be.
> 
> I once read that it was impossible to reach your goals if you don't know what they are. This little project that I am doing is a fine example of how true that can be. I knew I wanted something special that had to do with sewing, but I wasn't quite sure what. Until I really thought about it and got a good picture in my mind of what the finished item would be, I felt paralyzed and couldn't move forward or even begint to make it. After all, would you get into your car and start driving if you didn't know where you were going? I think not. Without a definitive destination you would be senselessly driving around and wasting your time. It wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> But once you decided on where you wanted to go and what your final outcome would be, it would be much easier to get there and reach your goals. That's not to say you wouldn't make a wrong turn now and then, but at least you would have a clear idea of where you wanted to wind up. I think this applies to many aspects of our lives. Once we clearly define what we want to accomplish, it is far easier to work towards it. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> Back to the box . . .
> 
> I began by base coating the box with three coats of acrylic paint. I sanded very lightly in between the first and second coat so the surface would be smooth and easy to paint on. While the paint was drying in between coats, I drew up my main figures of what I wanted on the box.
> 
> A vintage teddy bear . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> An old fashioned sewing machine . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Another teddy bear to keep the first one company . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And a little sleeping kitty just because I love cats (so does Diana!) . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I shaded the lid and added a nice red accent stripe on the routing. This took a while because the red also required a couple of coats and I wanted it to stay neatly in the routing bead. I will probably add more later on, but for now this is a good start.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I matched the bottom of the container to the lid. I then started base coating the sewing machine. The base coat is the middle value of color, allowing room for both shading and highlighting . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> You can see on the handle of the sewing machine to the right that I began to do some shading and highlighting. The handle itself is a really cool old gold metallic paint. There will be more gold accents on the sewing machine as well by the time I am through. This is as far as I got yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Now comes the fun part. After the base coating is done, I really enjoy the shading and highlighting part, as well as the detailing. This is the time when I get to let loose and just paint. My grandmother used to have a sewing machine like this (didn't everyone's grandmother have one?) and I remember the gold metallic designs swirled on the black painted machine. This certainly brings back memories of that sewing machine.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me showing all of this. It's getting to be 'crunch time' and I will probably spend the next two weeks working on stuff like this. It is kind of fun to show it as I go along and I suppose that technically it is a woodworking project. It just highlights the finishing and painting aspect more.
> 
> It is funny that while I am doing this project, there are many wonderful new ideas that I have for the scrollsaw hatching in my head. I can't wait to get to them either. It just goes to show that sometimes changing gears is really a great way to be inspired.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredible Monday!


Hi, William!
I don't take any offense whatsoever in what you are saying. You are absolutely right and I do thank you for pointing that out.

There have been many times when I do just get in the car and go. I have even documented some of the recent trips here on my blog and in my Picasa folders. You are right. Those were some of the most fulfilling and fun trips I have had. I thank you so much for reminding me of that.

Perhaps there is a little bit of that way of thinking in this project after all. As you see, besides the sewing machine, bears and cat, there is nothing else drawn on the box. I suppose those four characters are going to be the foundation of the project. But I also want to have things on the lid and also to fill in the other areas. Much as you do with your wood projects, I am just going to let them come as they will and see what I feel will fit well when I am ready for them. It will be interesting to see how it comes out.

That isn't my usual way of designing, and not in my comfort zone, but you are right in saying that sometimes that is when we make our best pieces. I think it helps us from getting stale and bored with things.

I appreciate your insights very much. I think it is one of the reasons why these discussions and friendships are so important to me. I believe it is always valuable to see things from more than one point of view, which is impossible without the input of others.

Thank you very much for helping me see things in a different light. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Project Progress and Thinking Back*

So much for a winter wonderland. Yesterday it rained and rained and RAINED! Needless to say, all the snow is long gone and what is left is a wet and muddy mess. Last night it was quite windy, but it seems that the wind has died down quite a bit and it is much calmer today. But looking in the forecast (which I don't really hang my hat on) it is supposed to be above freezing at least for the next several days. So it will be quite messy.

YUCK!

I know there are many people who don't enjoy snow. Some downright hate it. I have always been one of those odd people who actually like the stuff. Some of my fondest memories involved snow. When I was in grammar school and lived in the city of Chicago, they used to flood the asphalt baseball field at our school ground every winter for ice skating. There was a small field house right there by the ball fields and one side was for girl's activities and the other side for boys activities. It was a great place to hang out after school.

We would run the two city blocks home and quickly change our clothes (girls weren't allowed to wear pants to school when I was young) and grab our ice skates and be back at the school yard within minutes of leaving. We spent the short fall and winter afternoons hanging with our friends and ice skating to music that played from a large (2 ft) old speaker sitting on the ground with a wire going to the inside of the field house. Every once in a while, the music was interrupted by the monitor scolding someone through the PA system which was somehow connected to the music, as she watched carefully through the main window to make sure that everyone was behaving. It was the ultimate humiliation to be called out by name (as she knew the names of all the naughty kids) or worse yet, be side lined for ten or more minutes in front of your peers. Although, there were the 'regulars' who were always in trouble and wore the punishments like a badge, most of the kids complied. Those were back in the days before everyone threatened lawsuits and we had a great deal of respect for authority.

I must admit, I found myself penalized more than once, although it didn't become a common practice. I would usually receive a time out for things like reckless skating, as we loved to play 'tag' and on the crowded days, the tolerance for skating too fast or weaving too much among the younger children was not well-tolerated. It seemed I was one of the ones who occasionally got 'caught' goofing off a bit too much. I suppose I wasn't slick enough.

I remember sitting on the sidelines for those 5-10 minute stretches in the 'penalty box' as both humbling and humiliating. After all, I was a girl. But the group I hung out with were all quite tom-boyish and no one really held it against you. We all had our turn and among our own group there was really little shame in it. Especially if it resulted from successfully tagging one of the boys. (The teams were always boys vs. girls) In that case, the offender would become somewhat of a hero.

We go every day we could and stay there until about 5 or 5:30pm when it seemed everyone left for dinner.

If we were lucky and had little homework, we were able to come back after supper and stay until 8pm when the park closed. There was something wonderful about being there at night. There were mostly "older" kids like myself and some times you would even see a few high school kids. If we got cold, we could always go warm up in the field house where they had cocoa and a couple of bumper pool tables if you wanted to wait in line. You could also go there and thaw your frozen hands and feet, and chatter about what the boys were up to, as the rules of segregation were strictly enforced by the monitors - boys were only allowed on the boys side and girls were only allowed on the girls side.

I even enjoyed walking home in the snow. Especially at Christmas time. The neighborhood I lived looked very much like the city streets in the move "The Christmas Story" with block after block of bungalow styled homes. The houses were so close, you could almost stretch your arms and touch two adjacent buildings. We had little front lawns and small landings that were porches and everyone knew everyone in the neighborhood. When walking at night during this time, almost everyone had some sort of decoration such as wreaths or lights and just about everyone had a sparkling lit Christmas tree in the front window. It was truly a magical time of year for me and somehow it didn't matter how cold it was outside.

Well, I don't quite know what sparked that tangent I went on down memory lane. Perhaps it is just the season. In any case, I do hope that it gets colder in the next week or so and winter returns. It looks as if it is going to hover just around freezing the next couple of days so it could go either way.

I had a lot of varied stuff to do yesterday and I didn't get as much time as I wanted to paint on my sewing box. I did spend the evening doing so though and I finished the sewing machine. At least to the point that I want it to be at. I did most of the shading and details, but I still need to decide what color thread to use in it. I think that will come when everything else if finished and I am adding the details in. Here is a picture of where I am at:


From Diana's Sewing Box

The box is about 8" in diameter and about 6" tall before the finale on the lid. Today I will have most of the day to work on it and should make some good progress. I am going to be painting the two bears, which is a really fun part and should make it really look like something nice. I will take some pictures as I progress and some for tomorrows blog.

On the business side of things, it seems that it is more waiting on stuff. I haven't heard back on my own skating pond set and it seems that everyone is gearing up for the holiday lull. That is normal this time of year though and it is a good time to get ahead and get revved up for the new year and season. I have some more things that I am organizing in my head that I want to work on immediately after the holidays and get a jump start on for the magazine and also my site. And I can't forget the show in March. That will come much quicker than I think and I am preparing for it now.

I enjoyed thinking back to my childhood and those days in the snow. It has been many years since I have thought of those times. I think that it is good to take time and reflect on our past and relive some of the memories that have made us what we are today. Thank you all for allowing me to share them with you. I hope you all have a wonderful day.

"Memory is a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress and Thinking Back*
> 
> So much for a winter wonderland. Yesterday it rained and rained and RAINED! Needless to say, all the snow is long gone and what is left is a wet and muddy mess. Last night it was quite windy, but it seems that the wind has died down quite a bit and it is much calmer today. But looking in the forecast (which I don't really hang my hat on) it is supposed to be above freezing at least for the next several days. So it will be quite messy.
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> I know there are many people who don't enjoy snow. Some downright hate it. I have always been one of those odd people who actually like the stuff. Some of my fondest memories involved snow. When I was in grammar school and lived in the city of Chicago, they used to flood the asphalt baseball field at our school ground every winter for ice skating. There was a small field house right there by the ball fields and one side was for girl's activities and the other side for boys activities. It was a great place to hang out after school.
> 
> We would run the two city blocks home and quickly change our clothes (girls weren't allowed to wear pants to school when I was young) and grab our ice skates and be back at the school yard within minutes of leaving. We spent the short fall and winter afternoons hanging with our friends and ice skating to music that played from a large (2 ft) old speaker sitting on the ground with a wire going to the inside of the field house. Every once in a while, the music was interrupted by the monitor scolding someone through the PA system which was somehow connected to the music, as she watched carefully through the main window to make sure that everyone was behaving. It was the ultimate humiliation to be called out by name (as she knew the names of all the naughty kids) or worse yet, be side lined for ten or more minutes in front of your peers. Although, there were the 'regulars' who were always in trouble and wore the punishments like a badge, most of the kids complied. Those were back in the days before everyone threatened lawsuits and we had a great deal of respect for authority.
> 
> I must admit, I found myself penalized more than once, although it didn't become a common practice. I would usually receive a time out for things like reckless skating, as we loved to play 'tag' and on the crowded days, the tolerance for skating too fast or weaving too much among the younger children was not well-tolerated. It seemed I was one of the ones who occasionally got 'caught' goofing off a bit too much. I suppose I wasn't slick enough.
> 
> I remember sitting on the sidelines for those 5-10 minute stretches in the 'penalty box' as both humbling and humiliating. After all, I was a girl. But the group I hung out with were all quite tom-boyish and no one really held it against you. We all had our turn and among our own group there was really little shame in it. Especially if it resulted from successfully tagging one of the boys. (The teams were always boys vs. girls) In that case, the offender would become somewhat of a hero.
> 
> We go every day we could and stay there until about 5 or 5:30pm when it seemed everyone left for dinner.
> 
> If we were lucky and had little homework, we were able to come back after supper and stay until 8pm when the park closed. There was something wonderful about being there at night. There were mostly "older" kids like myself and some times you would even see a few high school kids. If we got cold, we could always go warm up in the field house where they had cocoa and a couple of bumper pool tables if you wanted to wait in line. You could also go there and thaw your frozen hands and feet, and chatter about what the boys were up to, as the rules of segregation were strictly enforced by the monitors - boys were only allowed on the boys side and girls were only allowed on the girls side.
> 
> I even enjoyed walking home in the snow. Especially at Christmas time. The neighborhood I lived looked very much like the city streets in the move "The Christmas Story" with block after block of bungalow styled homes. The houses were so close, you could almost stretch your arms and touch two adjacent buildings. We had little front lawns and small landings that were porches and everyone knew everyone in the neighborhood. When walking at night during this time, almost everyone had some sort of decoration such as wreaths or lights and just about everyone had a sparkling lit Christmas tree in the front window. It was truly a magical time of year for me and somehow it didn't matter how cold it was outside.
> 
> Well, I don't quite know what sparked that tangent I went on down memory lane. Perhaps it is just the season. In any case, I do hope that it gets colder in the next week or so and winter returns. It looks as if it is going to hover just around freezing the next couple of days so it could go either way.
> 
> I had a lot of varied stuff to do yesterday and I didn't get as much time as I wanted to paint on my sewing box. I did spend the evening doing so though and I finished the sewing machine. At least to the point that I want it to be at. I did most of the shading and details, but I still need to decide what color thread to use in it. I think that will come when everything else if finished and I am adding the details in. Here is a picture of where I am at:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The box is about 8" in diameter and about 6" tall before the finale on the lid. Today I will have most of the day to work on it and should make some good progress. I am going to be painting the two bears, which is a really fun part and should make it really look like something nice. I will take some pictures as I progress and some for tomorrows blog.
> 
> On the business side of things, it seems that it is more waiting on stuff. I haven't heard back on my own skating pond set and it seems that everyone is gearing up for the holiday lull. That is normal this time of year though and it is a good time to get ahead and get revved up for the new year and season. I have some more things that I am organizing in my head that I want to work on immediately after the holidays and get a jump start on for the magazine and also my site. And I can't forget the show in March. That will come much quicker than I think and I am preparing for it now.
> 
> I enjoyed thinking back to my childhood and those days in the snow. It has been many years since I have thought of those times. I think that it is good to take time and reflect on our past and relive some of the memories that have made us what we are today. Thank you all for allowing me to share them with you. I hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> "Memory is a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose."


Hey! I was looking at your box and had an idea. You mentioned a finale on the lid. Well, sometimes when I'm building something like this, I can't help but put that little scroller's touch on it. Since the sewing machine seems to be the main item on the box, how about a tiny scolled sewing machine for the handle on the lid? Or the bear or cat would work well too. I just thought that with you being a scroller that something besides a simple finale could be used for a handle. 
As for me, I love snow. What I hate is what we get in Mississippi. 
Let me explain. I have, as I do every year, had this snow discussion several times with various local people. The conversation always starts with them asking if I think we'll see snow this year. We don't get anything white every year like you northerners do. Well my response always revolves around the fact that I have never seen snow in Mississippi. You see, I love snow. I'm talking about light fluffy snow that your kids can play in without getting pneumonia. What we get around here is SLUSH. It has enough snow in it to make it look white. That is where the similarities with real snow ends. It is a wet, slippery, messy, nasty, cold, SLUSH! 
To make matters worse, people around here cannot drive in it. That slush they call snow hit's the ground. If it's cold enough it immediately turns to almost a solid sheet of ice. Then a lot of these idiots drive like it's a dry hot day in July. If they notice it's slippery, they just ride their brake, which makes it more slippery for them. It's crazy.
Then there's the panic factor. Most people around here panic. First thing they do if snow is predicted is go to the store to empty the shelves of all the milk and bread, because you know that if snow hits and they can't get to the store for two days that all the cows will dry up and they'll quit making bread. We could start a whole internet comedy site about what happens if the lights go out.
Yes, the best thing around here about snow days is I get to sit back and laugh at people here. If the lights go out, my family and myself throw a few more pieces of wood on the fire. I break out the dutch ovens so I can cook dinner in the fireplace. We light up the lanterns, pull out the board games and put on hot chocolate for the kids. Every now and then we'll hear a crash. We'll bundle up, go outside, and see who has wrecked their car trying to drive up the very steep hill on the road that leads past our house. It's also funny to see how many idiots that'll pass the wrecked car to try to come up the same hill for the fourth or fifth time. "More marshmellows for your drink son?" "Sure Dad, why not?" 
If you get some more real snow Sheila, see if you can send some this way. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress and Thinking Back*
> 
> So much for a winter wonderland. Yesterday it rained and rained and RAINED! Needless to say, all the snow is long gone and what is left is a wet and muddy mess. Last night it was quite windy, but it seems that the wind has died down quite a bit and it is much calmer today. But looking in the forecast (which I don't really hang my hat on) it is supposed to be above freezing at least for the next several days. So it will be quite messy.
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> I know there are many people who don't enjoy snow. Some downright hate it. I have always been one of those odd people who actually like the stuff. Some of my fondest memories involved snow. When I was in grammar school and lived in the city of Chicago, they used to flood the asphalt baseball field at our school ground every winter for ice skating. There was a small field house right there by the ball fields and one side was for girl's activities and the other side for boys activities. It was a great place to hang out after school.
> 
> We would run the two city blocks home and quickly change our clothes (girls weren't allowed to wear pants to school when I was young) and grab our ice skates and be back at the school yard within minutes of leaving. We spent the short fall and winter afternoons hanging with our friends and ice skating to music that played from a large (2 ft) old speaker sitting on the ground with a wire going to the inside of the field house. Every once in a while, the music was interrupted by the monitor scolding someone through the PA system which was somehow connected to the music, as she watched carefully through the main window to make sure that everyone was behaving. It was the ultimate humiliation to be called out by name (as she knew the names of all the naughty kids) or worse yet, be side lined for ten or more minutes in front of your peers. Although, there were the 'regulars' who were always in trouble and wore the punishments like a badge, most of the kids complied. Those were back in the days before everyone threatened lawsuits and we had a great deal of respect for authority.
> 
> I must admit, I found myself penalized more than once, although it didn't become a common practice. I would usually receive a time out for things like reckless skating, as we loved to play 'tag' and on the crowded days, the tolerance for skating too fast or weaving too much among the younger children was not well-tolerated. It seemed I was one of the ones who occasionally got 'caught' goofing off a bit too much. I suppose I wasn't slick enough.
> 
> I remember sitting on the sidelines for those 5-10 minute stretches in the 'penalty box' as both humbling and humiliating. After all, I was a girl. But the group I hung out with were all quite tom-boyish and no one really held it against you. We all had our turn and among our own group there was really little shame in it. Especially if it resulted from successfully tagging one of the boys. (The teams were always boys vs. girls) In that case, the offender would become somewhat of a hero.
> 
> We go every day we could and stay there until about 5 or 5:30pm when it seemed everyone left for dinner.
> 
> If we were lucky and had little homework, we were able to come back after supper and stay until 8pm when the park closed. There was something wonderful about being there at night. There were mostly "older" kids like myself and some times you would even see a few high school kids. If we got cold, we could always go warm up in the field house where they had cocoa and a couple of bumper pool tables if you wanted to wait in line. You could also go there and thaw your frozen hands and feet, and chatter about what the boys were up to, as the rules of segregation were strictly enforced by the monitors - boys were only allowed on the boys side and girls were only allowed on the girls side.
> 
> I even enjoyed walking home in the snow. Especially at Christmas time. The neighborhood I lived looked very much like the city streets in the move "The Christmas Story" with block after block of bungalow styled homes. The houses were so close, you could almost stretch your arms and touch two adjacent buildings. We had little front lawns and small landings that were porches and everyone knew everyone in the neighborhood. When walking at night during this time, almost everyone had some sort of decoration such as wreaths or lights and just about everyone had a sparkling lit Christmas tree in the front window. It was truly a magical time of year for me and somehow it didn't matter how cold it was outside.
> 
> Well, I don't quite know what sparked that tangent I went on down memory lane. Perhaps it is just the season. In any case, I do hope that it gets colder in the next week or so and winter returns. It looks as if it is going to hover just around freezing the next couple of days so it could go either way.
> 
> I had a lot of varied stuff to do yesterday and I didn't get as much time as I wanted to paint on my sewing box. I did spend the evening doing so though and I finished the sewing machine. At least to the point that I want it to be at. I did most of the shading and details, but I still need to decide what color thread to use in it. I think that will come when everything else if finished and I am adding the details in. Here is a picture of where I am at:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The box is about 8" in diameter and about 6" tall before the finale on the lid. Today I will have most of the day to work on it and should make some good progress. I am going to be painting the two bears, which is a really fun part and should make it really look like something nice. I will take some pictures as I progress and some for tomorrows blog.
> 
> On the business side of things, it seems that it is more waiting on stuff. I haven't heard back on my own skating pond set and it seems that everyone is gearing up for the holiday lull. That is normal this time of year though and it is a good time to get ahead and get revved up for the new year and season. I have some more things that I am organizing in my head that I want to work on immediately after the holidays and get a jump start on for the magazine and also my site. And I can't forget the show in March. That will come much quicker than I think and I am preparing for it now.
> 
> I enjoyed thinking back to my childhood and those days in the snow. It has been many years since I have thought of those times. I think that it is good to take time and reflect on our past and relive some of the memories that have made us what we are today. Thank you all for allowing me to share them with you. I hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> "Memory is a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose."


Shelia, While reading your "that tangent down memory lane" (LOL), I couldn't help but take a mental trip down the same road. Thank you! It made me smile…


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress and Thinking Back*
> 
> So much for a winter wonderland. Yesterday it rained and rained and RAINED! Needless to say, all the snow is long gone and what is left is a wet and muddy mess. Last night it was quite windy, but it seems that the wind has died down quite a bit and it is much calmer today. But looking in the forecast (which I don't really hang my hat on) it is supposed to be above freezing at least for the next several days. So it will be quite messy.
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> I know there are many people who don't enjoy snow. Some downright hate it. I have always been one of those odd people who actually like the stuff. Some of my fondest memories involved snow. When I was in grammar school and lived in the city of Chicago, they used to flood the asphalt baseball field at our school ground every winter for ice skating. There was a small field house right there by the ball fields and one side was for girl's activities and the other side for boys activities. It was a great place to hang out after school.
> 
> We would run the two city blocks home and quickly change our clothes (girls weren't allowed to wear pants to school when I was young) and grab our ice skates and be back at the school yard within minutes of leaving. We spent the short fall and winter afternoons hanging with our friends and ice skating to music that played from a large (2 ft) old speaker sitting on the ground with a wire going to the inside of the field house. Every once in a while, the music was interrupted by the monitor scolding someone through the PA system which was somehow connected to the music, as she watched carefully through the main window to make sure that everyone was behaving. It was the ultimate humiliation to be called out by name (as she knew the names of all the naughty kids) or worse yet, be side lined for ten or more minutes in front of your peers. Although, there were the 'regulars' who were always in trouble and wore the punishments like a badge, most of the kids complied. Those were back in the days before everyone threatened lawsuits and we had a great deal of respect for authority.
> 
> I must admit, I found myself penalized more than once, although it didn't become a common practice. I would usually receive a time out for things like reckless skating, as we loved to play 'tag' and on the crowded days, the tolerance for skating too fast or weaving too much among the younger children was not well-tolerated. It seemed I was one of the ones who occasionally got 'caught' goofing off a bit too much. I suppose I wasn't slick enough.
> 
> I remember sitting on the sidelines for those 5-10 minute stretches in the 'penalty box' as both humbling and humiliating. After all, I was a girl. But the group I hung out with were all quite tom-boyish and no one really held it against you. We all had our turn and among our own group there was really little shame in it. Especially if it resulted from successfully tagging one of the boys. (The teams were always boys vs. girls) In that case, the offender would become somewhat of a hero.
> 
> We go every day we could and stay there until about 5 or 5:30pm when it seemed everyone left for dinner.
> 
> If we were lucky and had little homework, we were able to come back after supper and stay until 8pm when the park closed. There was something wonderful about being there at night. There were mostly "older" kids like myself and some times you would even see a few high school kids. If we got cold, we could always go warm up in the field house where they had cocoa and a couple of bumper pool tables if you wanted to wait in line. You could also go there and thaw your frozen hands and feet, and chatter about what the boys were up to, as the rules of segregation were strictly enforced by the monitors - boys were only allowed on the boys side and girls were only allowed on the girls side.
> 
> I even enjoyed walking home in the snow. Especially at Christmas time. The neighborhood I lived looked very much like the city streets in the move "The Christmas Story" with block after block of bungalow styled homes. The houses were so close, you could almost stretch your arms and touch two adjacent buildings. We had little front lawns and small landings that were porches and everyone knew everyone in the neighborhood. When walking at night during this time, almost everyone had some sort of decoration such as wreaths or lights and just about everyone had a sparkling lit Christmas tree in the front window. It was truly a magical time of year for me and somehow it didn't matter how cold it was outside.
> 
> Well, I don't quite know what sparked that tangent I went on down memory lane. Perhaps it is just the season. In any case, I do hope that it gets colder in the next week or so and winter returns. It looks as if it is going to hover just around freezing the next couple of days so it could go either way.
> 
> I had a lot of varied stuff to do yesterday and I didn't get as much time as I wanted to paint on my sewing box. I did spend the evening doing so though and I finished the sewing machine. At least to the point that I want it to be at. I did most of the shading and details, but I still need to decide what color thread to use in it. I think that will come when everything else if finished and I am adding the details in. Here is a picture of where I am at:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The box is about 8" in diameter and about 6" tall before the finale on the lid. Today I will have most of the day to work on it and should make some good progress. I am going to be painting the two bears, which is a really fun part and should make it really look like something nice. I will take some pictures as I progress and some for tomorrows blog.
> 
> On the business side of things, it seems that it is more waiting on stuff. I haven't heard back on my own skating pond set and it seems that everyone is gearing up for the holiday lull. That is normal this time of year though and it is a good time to get ahead and get revved up for the new year and season. I have some more things that I am organizing in my head that I want to work on immediately after the holidays and get a jump start on for the magazine and also my site. And I can't forget the show in March. That will come much quicker than I think and I am preparing for it now.
> 
> I enjoyed thinking back to my childhood and those days in the snow. It has been many years since I have thought of those times. I think that it is good to take time and reflect on our past and relive some of the memories that have made us what we are today. Thank you all for allowing me to share them with you. I hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> "Memory is a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose."


Yup, I rember the sixties….Long time ago….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress and Thinking Back*
> 
> So much for a winter wonderland. Yesterday it rained and rained and RAINED! Needless to say, all the snow is long gone and what is left is a wet and muddy mess. Last night it was quite windy, but it seems that the wind has died down quite a bit and it is much calmer today. But looking in the forecast (which I don't really hang my hat on) it is supposed to be above freezing at least for the next several days. So it will be quite messy.
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> I know there are many people who don't enjoy snow. Some downright hate it. I have always been one of those odd people who actually like the stuff. Some of my fondest memories involved snow. When I was in grammar school and lived in the city of Chicago, they used to flood the asphalt baseball field at our school ground every winter for ice skating. There was a small field house right there by the ball fields and one side was for girl's activities and the other side for boys activities. It was a great place to hang out after school.
> 
> We would run the two city blocks home and quickly change our clothes (girls weren't allowed to wear pants to school when I was young) and grab our ice skates and be back at the school yard within minutes of leaving. We spent the short fall and winter afternoons hanging with our friends and ice skating to music that played from a large (2 ft) old speaker sitting on the ground with a wire going to the inside of the field house. Every once in a while, the music was interrupted by the monitor scolding someone through the PA system which was somehow connected to the music, as she watched carefully through the main window to make sure that everyone was behaving. It was the ultimate humiliation to be called out by name (as she knew the names of all the naughty kids) or worse yet, be side lined for ten or more minutes in front of your peers. Although, there were the 'regulars' who were always in trouble and wore the punishments like a badge, most of the kids complied. Those were back in the days before everyone threatened lawsuits and we had a great deal of respect for authority.
> 
> I must admit, I found myself penalized more than once, although it didn't become a common practice. I would usually receive a time out for things like reckless skating, as we loved to play 'tag' and on the crowded days, the tolerance for skating too fast or weaving too much among the younger children was not well-tolerated. It seemed I was one of the ones who occasionally got 'caught' goofing off a bit too much. I suppose I wasn't slick enough.
> 
> I remember sitting on the sidelines for those 5-10 minute stretches in the 'penalty box' as both humbling and humiliating. After all, I was a girl. But the group I hung out with were all quite tom-boyish and no one really held it against you. We all had our turn and among our own group there was really little shame in it. Especially if it resulted from successfully tagging one of the boys. (The teams were always boys vs. girls) In that case, the offender would become somewhat of a hero.
> 
> We go every day we could and stay there until about 5 or 5:30pm when it seemed everyone left for dinner.
> 
> If we were lucky and had little homework, we were able to come back after supper and stay until 8pm when the park closed. There was something wonderful about being there at night. There were mostly "older" kids like myself and some times you would even see a few high school kids. If we got cold, we could always go warm up in the field house where they had cocoa and a couple of bumper pool tables if you wanted to wait in line. You could also go there and thaw your frozen hands and feet, and chatter about what the boys were up to, as the rules of segregation were strictly enforced by the monitors - boys were only allowed on the boys side and girls were only allowed on the girls side.
> 
> I even enjoyed walking home in the snow. Especially at Christmas time. The neighborhood I lived looked very much like the city streets in the move "The Christmas Story" with block after block of bungalow styled homes. The houses were so close, you could almost stretch your arms and touch two adjacent buildings. We had little front lawns and small landings that were porches and everyone knew everyone in the neighborhood. When walking at night during this time, almost everyone had some sort of decoration such as wreaths or lights and just about everyone had a sparkling lit Christmas tree in the front window. It was truly a magical time of year for me and somehow it didn't matter how cold it was outside.
> 
> Well, I don't quite know what sparked that tangent I went on down memory lane. Perhaps it is just the season. In any case, I do hope that it gets colder in the next week or so and winter returns. It looks as if it is going to hover just around freezing the next couple of days so it could go either way.
> 
> I had a lot of varied stuff to do yesterday and I didn't get as much time as I wanted to paint on my sewing box. I did spend the evening doing so though and I finished the sewing machine. At least to the point that I want it to be at. I did most of the shading and details, but I still need to decide what color thread to use in it. I think that will come when everything else if finished and I am adding the details in. Here is a picture of where I am at:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The box is about 8" in diameter and about 6" tall before the finale on the lid. Today I will have most of the day to work on it and should make some good progress. I am going to be painting the two bears, which is a really fun part and should make it really look like something nice. I will take some pictures as I progress and some for tomorrows blog.
> 
> On the business side of things, it seems that it is more waiting on stuff. I haven't heard back on my own skating pond set and it seems that everyone is gearing up for the holiday lull. That is normal this time of year though and it is a good time to get ahead and get revved up for the new year and season. I have some more things that I am organizing in my head that I want to work on immediately after the holidays and get a jump start on for the magazine and also my site. And I can't forget the show in March. That will come much quicker than I think and I am preparing for it now.
> 
> I enjoyed thinking back to my childhood and those days in the snow. It has been many years since I have thought of those times. I think that it is good to take time and reflect on our past and relive some of the memories that have made us what we are today. Thank you all for allowing me to share them with you. I hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> "Memory is a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose."


So that is what you did in town, eh? I remember snow and ice too. Not skating, but breaking it off the stock tanks and throwing it out so the cows and horses could drink. Trudging around in the snow to get my other chores done. I used to think it was funny when the horses and mules got fuzzy for the winter ;-)) If I was lucky, I would have a lot of homework and get out of helping with milking early to do it ;-)

One thing I remember abut this time of year was the song about Its Christmas-time In the City. I always wondered why it was Christmas in the city and we had to wait? ;-((


----------



## scrollgirl

*Following Up*

I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.

One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.

The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.

I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.

So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?

The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.

So what do I do if there is no response?

I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .

On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.

It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.

After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:


From Diana's Sewing Box

And here is the bear almost completed:


From Diana's Sewing Box

I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.

Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.

All in a day's work.

On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.

Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.

Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"

Have a great day!


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


Beautiful work!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


That's a great movie at Christmas & there's nothing wrong with a bit of nostalgia. The bears great too she's gonna love that, you are talented there seems to be a lot of it about on Lumberjocks.
Thanks for taking the time Sheila
Trevor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


Jimmy Stewart is always good, even I that for the 30th time ;-)) I see little pieces of it evey year. Don't need to watch the whole thing after I know the story. But my wife does ;-))


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


Jimmy Stewart grew up not far from where I live- in the town of Indiana , Pa. There is a small Jimmy STewart museum there- and a state university, IUP- I love that corny movie-  Everytime I watch it, I still love it! You are a talented painter/folk painter? Love the bear. I don't paint well. I suppose (as in all areas) I need and would benefit from some lessons. LOL You are exceedingly talented, from scrolling to painting to writing articles and web pages… truly a multifaceted woman. I admire your abilities- and especially the way you actually complete your goals.  YOU GO GIRL. "It's a wonderful life. "


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


BTW- I tried to buy carbon paper the other day, and the young checkout people looked at me like I was asking for a prehistoric relic. What do you use for design transfers? And where do you get it?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you everyone! I am glad you don't mind me showing my painting. It is part of 'finishing' after all.

Jimmy Stewart was my all time absolute favorite. I remember he passed away on July 2nd 1997 and I remember right where I was when I heard about it. I was truly sad. One of his lesser known Christmas specials was "Mr. Krugar's Christmas". I first saw it in the 80's I think or early 90's. It was just a half hour special where he played a lonely maintenance man in a New York apartment at Christmas. It was a touching story and I really liked it. I found a copy last year and hope I get a chance to watch it again this year. 

And Kelly - thank you so much! Hearing that from you is really nice. You made my day! Look on my blog tomorrow (Friday) and will have a video on how to transfer a design and I do show the type of transfer paper to use and how to make your own. It is simple but effective.  Thanks for the inspiration!

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


I am looking forward to tomorrows blog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


Tomorrow is today, RG!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


Yes it certainly is. LOL I just checked out your blog via your website and I will say it again here- your video was wonderful! Your DIY tip nice and easy- just the way I like it.  Your website is incredibly well organized and creative. I aspire to such things.  THANKS FOR THE SPECIAL TREATMENT for the tip.  I have a faceboook page- brand new not a whole lot of exposure yet- Riverhouse Rustics- but I put a link to your site on there today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Following Up*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. Yesterday was a full day, but it was filled with much of what I would call everyday mundane tasks. I needed to catch up on some paperwork. And also I needed to write some letters to people to prod them for various answers to stuff that needed to be tended to. I am not particularly fond of that type of letter writing, as I feel as if I am pestering others to do the jobs they are supposed to do in the first place. I tend to be very patient when it comes to most things and usually wait until the last minute to follow up on the various information that I requested. I do this type of office work all at once, not only to get it over with, but because by the time I am at the point of having to prod them, I am not usually very happy and find it is good to get things over with and move on to other tasks.
> 
> One such letter was (again) to the editor of the magazine that published my skating pond without my contact information on it. As I stated in an early post, when I first called him and it was initially brought to his attention, he seemed genuinely upset about the mistake and I was promised that he would get to the bottom of it and get back to me with some sort of decision as to how to make it up to me. That was over a month ago. Since then, I have written him two emails and left two phone messages with no response. I feel that I am a patient woman, but I think in this situation my patience has just about run out.
> 
> The previous requests were quite mild, as I know that editors are very busy. I do believe, however that more than a month is a very long time and I am beginning to feel as if it doesn't really matter and he has moved on to other more important things. As of today, I have had no response from him, nor have I received payment for the article (which was published the first week in November) or the return of the figures to me. It is customary to receive the project back sometimes even before the article is in print, as the photography is done long before that, and add to that the fact that I shipped the set to them in February, I feel that I have been patient enough.
> 
> I find that in situations such as this, I initially try to put myself in the person's shoes. They are busy I am sure with far more important things to do and immediate problems that need their attention. However, I am learning that in business, it is sometimes not the best strategy to sit and wait for someone's conscience to take over and for them to do the right thing. I usually try to follow the "do unto others" philosophy in my life and my business, but I have been burned so many times in the recent past that I am understanding that just isn't the way to deal with people for the most part. I am not saying that i should not be honest and compassionate, but what I am saying is that in business, the goals of others above all is to make money. Now more than ever in these difficult times I find that to be the case. People may be 'nice' but business is business and there is definitely a direct correlation between how friendly people are and how much you can do for them at the moment. (And I thought that they just LIKED me!) It is obvious to me that (with a few exceptions) for the most part my business colleagues run on a "what have you done for me lately" mentality. I am not saying this in every situation, but certainly for the most part.
> 
> So the realization has come to mind that since I am no longer of use to this editor, I am quite a low priority on his agenda. I think this is supported by the fact that I haven't heard back from him even once in the several attempts that I have made to contact him. So what to do now?
> 
> The letter I wrote was what I felt very professional and to the point. I stuck to the facts and tried to keep as much emotion out of it as possible. I didn't attack him, but stated reasonable requests based on the conversation we had initially following the error. I was firm in stating that I wanted to know what was to be done about it and I was also firm in requesting my materials back. I believe that it will be my final effort to resolve the issue with him.
> 
> So what do I do if there is no response?
> 
> I try not to think in a negative direction (we follow where we focus) but given the lack of response up until now, the possibility does exist that I won't hear back from him. In that case, I will go a step further to his 'boss' who is the publisher and owner of the company. I have had a long (15 year) history with the company and know the publisher personally and hopefully if I go that next step I will see some results. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I would really like to see this resolved between the editor and myself, but I feel that I would have no choice. Someone needs to be accountable and I really don't feel that I should just let it go. We will have to see . . .
> 
> On a positive note, I did hear from the Artist's Club, which is the large distributor of painting patterns and surfaces that I had submitted my skating pond set to and it was a very encouraging email. They are very interested in running my skating pond series in their catalogs beginning next May or July when they introduce their Christmas stuff. This is the company that is geared for decorative painters and they send out 500,000 catalogs a year. They also offer the finished surfaces and although I haven't spoken about the details with them, they want to run the set with next year's projects. They need me to make them into subsets that are smaller would cost less initially to get others involved, but that is fine with me as we discussed here earlier. This will be a great opportunity to develop a relationship with them, as they also said that they would be interested in seeing any other painting work and projects that I would like to submit to them.
> 
> It is a great opportunity to get a new company under my belt and further diversify my company. Perhaps my patience will pay off after all. In the mean time, I will still do as many woodworking projects as I can and also work on the painting and finishing aspect of my business as time permits. I am certain it will keep me busy.
> 
> After my letter writing, I was able to work on my sewing box a bit. I nearly finished one of the teddy bears. Here is a picture of the initial base coating:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And here is the bear almost completed:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I still have some shading and glazing to do to give him some more depth and shaping, but the initial fur is pretty much done. I haven't done many light colored bears before and it is kind of tricky for me to get the coloring correct. I have to think back to front (shadows, fur, highlights) and I have to imagine it in my head before doing it correctly. Add to that the fact that I haven't painted a bear (or much at all) in quite a while and there is some warm up time involved. I am however getting a feel for it and it is starting to fall into place. I feel like the next bear will be a bit easier than this one was.
> 
> Today I need to run around a bit. The final changeover of my bank occurred this weekend and of course it had some hiccups that I have to straighten out. It is difficult to do my banking from another country and resolve problems that come up - especially when the entire system was being transferred to another institution. They are swamped and without being able to go in to see them in person, it is a much more difficult task to get matters resolved. I have a meeting with my own banker here to see what I can do to make things run smoothly.
> 
> All in a day's work.
> 
> On a final note, I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night for the first time in years. I know, I know . . . it is quite a corny movie and has been overplayed to death, but I have successfully avoided it for the past ten years or so. I first saw it 26 years ago when my son was only a year old and before it became so popular. I remember the year because he was scurrying around in his little walker while we watched it. I felt I was due to see it again.
> 
> Anyway, it was fun to see and after my trip down memory lane yesterday morning I thought it would be appropriate to end the day with some more nostalgia. It worked because I went to bed with that warm fuzzy feeling that you get after movies like that. It's the ultimate "pink cloud" living.
> 
> Remember . . . "No man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> Have a great day!


I just went to your page and "liked" it. I am going to be adding on a "finished items" on my link page in the near future and I will certainly add you in there. I love the rustic style that you make and I think others will love to see it too. You are also quite inspirational to me! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Did Anyone See Wednesday???*

I am looking for Wednesday. Does anyone know where it went? I think I blinked and it was gone!

Oh my goodness! I can't believe that the day went so quickly. (Drink your coffee fast, Cozmo! I think it is going to be a short one!)

I got out of the house by 9am and I didn't get home until probably 5pm. Meetings and errands all day. Not even time to see Bernie and Ellen! I had to food shop too so I had to put all the food away when I got home. I will be making a nice lasagna for Saturday when I am making dinner for a birthday party and I wanted to get all the shopping done for it.

I had to do about an hour of paperwork and then ate and by that time it was 7pm. Believe it or not, I actually went out then and took my walk. It was dark then, but in the two hours since arriving home, there was about half an inch of show on the ground. Enough to look pretty anyway. I would have taken pictures, but it was dark so just turn off your computer screen and you can pretend I did. 

I got home, wrapped some stuff and I was finished for the day. No painting. No drawing. No woodworking.  It really caught up with me and I was TIRED!

I did read some mail and skimmed through Ms. Debbie's LJ monthly newsletter. I saw the contest on joinery for January. She had listed about 15 types of joinery. But I thought "ah ha!" I thought of something that she didn't list. I'm not telling though. I am going to really, really try to get something done in time to enter the contest. My mind is thinking now and I think that I can add something unique into the mix.

I wrote it down on my idea list. So when all this craziness passes and I am looking for a direction it will be there to jump out at me and kick me in the butt to do something creative. I will be glad to have it in my arsenal of ideas.

Such is the season!

Today I am hitting the ground running. I have lots to do and no where to go. Hopefully, I will make more progress today on things and have something interesting to talk about tomorrow. I have to be careful what I wish for though! 

I hope you all have productive days too! Are you all done with your holiday gifts and such? Or are you scrambling around like I am? Let me know. 

Have a great day no matter what!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Anyone See Wednesday???*
> 
> I am looking for Wednesday. Does anyone know where it went? I think I blinked and it was gone!
> 
> Oh my goodness! I can't believe that the day went so quickly. (Drink your coffee fast, Cozmo! I think it is going to be a short one!)
> 
> I got out of the house by 9am and I didn't get home until probably 5pm. Meetings and errands all day. Not even time to see Bernie and Ellen! I had to food shop too so I had to put all the food away when I got home. I will be making a nice lasagna for Saturday when I am making dinner for a birthday party and I wanted to get all the shopping done for it.
> 
> I had to do about an hour of paperwork and then ate and by that time it was 7pm. Believe it or not, I actually went out then and took my walk. It was dark then, but in the two hours since arriving home, there was about half an inch of show on the ground. Enough to look pretty anyway. I would have taken pictures, but it was dark so just turn off your computer screen and you can pretend I did.
> 
> I got home, wrapped some stuff and I was finished for the day. No painting. No drawing. No woodworking.  It really caught up with me and I was TIRED!
> 
> I did read some mail and skimmed through Ms. Debbie's LJ monthly newsletter. I saw the contest on joinery for January. She had listed about 15 types of joinery. But I thought "ah ha!" I thought of something that she didn't list. I'm not telling though. I am going to really, really try to get something done in time to enter the contest. My mind is thinking now and I think that I can add something unique into the mix.
> 
> I wrote it down on my idea list. So when all this craziness passes and I am looking for a direction it will be there to jump out at me and kick me in the butt to do something creative. I will be glad to have it in my arsenal of ideas.
> 
> Such is the season!
> 
> Today I am hitting the ground running. I have lots to do and no where to go. Hopefully, I will make more progress today on things and have something interesting to talk about tomorrow. I have to be careful what I wish for though!
> 
> I hope you all have productive days too! Are you all done with your holiday gifts and such? Or are you scrambling around like I am? Let me know.
> 
> Have a great day no matter what!


I am officially done with Christmas. Well, pretty much. I have everything built.I have all the presents wrapped and under the tree. I have the nuts for the stockings. I have Christmas dinner bought. The ony small thing I have left is to get the fruit for the stockings. I don't like getting that until a day or two before Christmas. Fruit doesn't last long this time of year and I dont' want to be putting rotten fruit in stockings. 
I wish my Wednesday haad flown by. I was working on patterns for my latest project. I mentioned it was the worst patterns I've ever bought. Well, spending all day with the printer, two trips to town for printer cartridges, lots of coffee and cursing, and for some reason a hurting back that is keeping me in the house today, I am finally ready to start cutting, I think. 
So I think I'm going to find "The Christmas Story" today and watch it. I got that idea from reading your blog (from yesterday I think). I am trying so hard to get into the holiday spirit. It just doesn't feel like Christmas. I'm sort of just going through the motions. I'm telling everyone Merry Christmas while in the back of my mind all I can think is bah humbug.
Maybe if you'd mail me some of that snow Sheila, I could get all Christmasy feeling inside and hang out on your pink cloud for a while. You have a good day, a merry Christmas, a happy New Year, and maybe a productive Thursday.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Anyone See Wednesday???*
> 
> I am looking for Wednesday. Does anyone know where it went? I think I blinked and it was gone!
> 
> Oh my goodness! I can't believe that the day went so quickly. (Drink your coffee fast, Cozmo! I think it is going to be a short one!)
> 
> I got out of the house by 9am and I didn't get home until probably 5pm. Meetings and errands all day. Not even time to see Bernie and Ellen! I had to food shop too so I had to put all the food away when I got home. I will be making a nice lasagna for Saturday when I am making dinner for a birthday party and I wanted to get all the shopping done for it.
> 
> I had to do about an hour of paperwork and then ate and by that time it was 7pm. Believe it or not, I actually went out then and took my walk. It was dark then, but in the two hours since arriving home, there was about half an inch of show on the ground. Enough to look pretty anyway. I would have taken pictures, but it was dark so just turn off your computer screen and you can pretend I did.
> 
> I got home, wrapped some stuff and I was finished for the day. No painting. No drawing. No woodworking.  It really caught up with me and I was TIRED!
> 
> I did read some mail and skimmed through Ms. Debbie's LJ monthly newsletter. I saw the contest on joinery for January. She had listed about 15 types of joinery. But I thought "ah ha!" I thought of something that she didn't list. I'm not telling though. I am going to really, really try to get something done in time to enter the contest. My mind is thinking now and I think that I can add something unique into the mix.
> 
> I wrote it down on my idea list. So when all this craziness passes and I am looking for a direction it will be there to jump out at me and kick me in the butt to do something creative. I will be glad to have it in my arsenal of ideas.
> 
> Such is the season!
> 
> Today I am hitting the ground running. I have lots to do and no where to go. Hopefully, I will make more progress today on things and have something interesting to talk about tomorrow. I have to be careful what I wish for though!
> 
> I hope you all have productive days too! Are you all done with your holiday gifts and such? Or are you scrambling around like I am? Let me know.
> 
> Have a great day no matter what!


it's interesting that your Wednesday went fast, someone on Facebook noted that Friday seemed to be VERY slow to arrive and for me Wednesday was "normal" but I woke up thinking today was Friday - in my mind I've completely skipped Thursday! 
A weird week I guess


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Anyone See Wednesday???*
> 
> I am looking for Wednesday. Does anyone know where it went? I think I blinked and it was gone!
> 
> Oh my goodness! I can't believe that the day went so quickly. (Drink your coffee fast, Cozmo! I think it is going to be a short one!)
> 
> I got out of the house by 9am and I didn't get home until probably 5pm. Meetings and errands all day. Not even time to see Bernie and Ellen! I had to food shop too so I had to put all the food away when I got home. I will be making a nice lasagna for Saturday when I am making dinner for a birthday party and I wanted to get all the shopping done for it.
> 
> I had to do about an hour of paperwork and then ate and by that time it was 7pm. Believe it or not, I actually went out then and took my walk. It was dark then, but in the two hours since arriving home, there was about half an inch of show on the ground. Enough to look pretty anyway. I would have taken pictures, but it was dark so just turn off your computer screen and you can pretend I did.
> 
> I got home, wrapped some stuff and I was finished for the day. No painting. No drawing. No woodworking.  It really caught up with me and I was TIRED!
> 
> I did read some mail and skimmed through Ms. Debbie's LJ monthly newsletter. I saw the contest on joinery for January. She had listed about 15 types of joinery. But I thought "ah ha!" I thought of something that she didn't list. I'm not telling though. I am going to really, really try to get something done in time to enter the contest. My mind is thinking now and I think that I can add something unique into the mix.
> 
> I wrote it down on my idea list. So when all this craziness passes and I am looking for a direction it will be there to jump out at me and kick me in the butt to do something creative. I will be glad to have it in my arsenal of ideas.
> 
> Such is the season!
> 
> Today I am hitting the ground running. I have lots to do and no where to go. Hopefully, I will make more progress today on things and have something interesting to talk about tomorrow. I have to be careful what I wish for though!
> 
> I hope you all have productive days too! Are you all done with your holiday gifts and such? Or are you scrambling around like I am? Let me know.
> 
> Have a great day no matter what!


William - I love that movie too! I have a bunch of Christmas movies I try to watch every season, usually while I am wrapping or painting or finishing up on gifts. It really relaxes me and helps me get into the feel of the season.

Debbie - It is just so busy! I can't believe that tomorrow is Friday already. I wish the days lasted longer. There is so much to do and enjoy and some times it seems that I don't get half of what I want done. I guess it is part of being busy. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Teaching Through Videos*

Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.

There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.

Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.

We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.

People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.

We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.

As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.

Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.

I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:






I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.

In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.

The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:






And here is the second part:






Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.

I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?

As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.

Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.

Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)

I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


Hi Sheila.

Glad to see your videos are coming along so well. Keep ot up and you'll have your own talk show on the telly!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


I've said this before - I like your voice and I think you give just the right amount of information!


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


I agree with Ms Debbie. I like your voice. Sounds 'homey' and that's a good thing. Keep talking to the cats.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


the music in the background was a nise add  and I agree with you a tadd more on the volume
but this is allso something you can play with in voice over to change it up and down or lieve it out
when the time comes to that
for now its great just to have the basic tecnic learned till you have comfort with the media
and you are do good already 

have a nice weekend Sheila
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


your videos will be popular, trust me


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


I commented here a few days earlier, but the cyber monster must have eaten my comments? Suffice to say that the video was great! And thanks for the transfer tips! It was nice of you to do that for me.


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Videos*
> 
> Sometimes all it takes is just one person to ask a question for me to be inspired. I believe that is why networking and interaction with others who have similar interests is very important.
> 
> There are many small bits of information that we have learned from our daily woodworking and other related crafts and after years of doing things, we take them for granted. I believe this is true for all of us. In the process of creating, we have performed these steps so many times that they become second nature and we don't even have to think about them. We just know it is part of the process.
> 
> Those of us who have had children may have at times had the experience of having one of their kids come into the shop and watch us work. When this occurred, we may have been surprised (and some people annoyed) by the barrage of questions pertaining to even the simplest part of the process. I personally never found it annoying. To me, it indicated both an interest on the child's part and also it made me acutely aware of just how much I had learned and could offer someone else. Perhaps it was the beginning of me wanting to teach. It gave me a sense of purpose and accomplishment to help others develop their own skills and creativity. I wanted to share the good feelings that I experienced and found that one of the most satisfying ways I could accomplish that was to contribute to helping someone else.
> 
> We are all teachers to some extent. Whether it is by helping a new co-worker learn the ropes at your job, giving advice on which tool to buy, or even sharing a recipe, teaching is part of our everyday lives.
> 
> People typically learn in three different ways: The auditory learner learns from listening to instructions. The visual learner learns from seeing something done. And the kinesthetic learner benefits most from getting involved and actually doing whatever the task may be. Most people are a combination of all three types. I believe that is why some people do fine with written instructions, such as books or patterns only while others do better in a classroom setting using lectures and videos and still others like hand-on experiences.
> 
> We are fortunate enough to live in a time when we have a wealth of information right on our desktop in the form of our computers. Never before have we had so much learning power and information right at our fingertips. Not only can we find written information, but we can also write our own curriculum and tailor our own personal 'classes' to suit our needs and purposes. Much of the information is free and available for anyone with an interest. It truly is an incredible thing when we think about it.
> 
> As many of you know, I have began making some short videos in order to teach others and share what I have learned in regards to scroll sawing. I also paint a bit and I have found that many, many woodworkers have the desire to paint and finish their projects also. This may not entail fully painting them, but as with many things, even small parts of the process can be pertinent and applied to many different aspects of their work. Since it is difficult to make videos based on each individual question, I feel that by showing the process of creating a painted piece from start to finish will encompass many different steps that are useful to all types of woodworking and painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday Kelly (rivergirl) asked me a question regarding transfer paper and transferring a design. When I read this, it was one of those times when I realized that it was something that I took for granted everyone knew. Although I am in "elf mode" making my Christmas gifts, I was caught up enough to switch gears and continue on with my videos. I felt that it would be more effective to show her (and everyone else) rather than just explain the process. Since I was going to do these anyway, it gave me a shove in that direction. I am still rather nervous doing videos and it is difficult for me to get up the nerve to do them, let alone post them. But after I get rolling, I was not unhappy with the results and I felt they got the point across OK. I know there is lots of room for improvement, but at least this is a start and I hope you like them.
> 
> I began with a video on how to transfer designs to wood. Even though this was done on a small scale, you can do this with any size piece or project. Following is the first video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to the basecoating process. The base coat is the first step in any decorative painting (and also the last for many people who don't like to paint!) I found that many times people get impatient and try to do things all at once and as a result make a mess and get quite discouraged. As woodworkers we know that most times when we make a project, it takes several small steps to complete a project properly. The same is true with finishing and painting. By laying a good foundation and doing the basic steps properly, it is easy to obtain great professional looking results.
> 
> In the following videos, I show the basic process of basecoating. These videos came out a bit longer than the prior ones because during the process I discuss several important and basic things you can do to make the process go smoothly for you and be succcessful in your painting. I initially was going to cut away and come back, as I will probably do in subsequent projects, but I do feel that by watching me paint in real-time you will be able to see all the small issues that may come up and also how to correct them.
> 
> The second video was part one of Basecoating The Snowman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got rolling, I forgot the camera was there and I just continued on. The last one was a bit long, I realize, but you can always skip over it if you wish. It is funny, but they didn't seem that long when I was making them. Probably because I was busy and in my element.
> 
> I realize that I don't have what is categorized as 'strong voice' and I know I need to work on that. I usually sit here and have conversations with my cats and they don't listen anyway so it is normal for me to just talk on and on. Sometimes they answer, but I secretly think they are probably telling me to shut up so they could get back to sleep. I don't understand "cat" as much as I pretend that I do and I like to think that they are telling me that I am really rather interesting. Who's to argue anyway?
> 
> As always, I do appreciate your comments. I had some nice Mozart piano concertos playing in the background, but I kept the volume very low knowing that my voice is not loud and I didn't want it to interfere and be annoying. I do think I could have raised the volume up just a tad though to fill the dead space a bit, but perhaps I will next time. I think I may just be getting picky.
> 
> Editing the videos and getting them posted took the latter part of the day. I am getting to know the software a bit better, but it is still slow and uploading them took a bit. Needless to say I didn't get any painting done on the sewing box. That will come today.  I am still "on schedule" if you will and all is well.
> 
> Thank you Kelly for asking a great question and inspiring me to do this. Every video that I get under my belt gets easier. By March when I have to speak in front of real people, I should be a pro! (YAH! Right!!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and maybe even learn something from them. Have a GREAT day everyone!


Sheila,

Very nice Videos. I enjoyed them. Very Educational. I used to do the Carbon one you explained in your First Video, taking a Pencil and Scouring the back of it with the Graphite Pencil to imitate Carbon Paper.

When I was in School and I know it was Kinda Silly, I used to Draw Designs on paper like that, Then Wet your Skin and stick that paper on your Skin and wait for a second or so then pull off and the Design would Transfer to your Skin like a Graphite Tatoo lol.

Them were the days!

Handi


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Some Headway*

One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)

I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.

I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.

One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.

It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.

Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.

With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.

I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.

Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.

As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.

Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:


From Diana's Sewing Box

I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.


From Diana's Sewing Box

I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.


From Diana's Sewing Box

I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.

I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.

I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hi Sheila

I've been using email since 1986 (over a quarter of a century!) and started with the computer company I worked for, Tandem. When I left them in 1996 I was amazed how few of my friends in the wider world had yet to catch up. Nowadays I find myself wondering how we got by ( but we did) before the internet became the tool it now is? Still there are some old stones out there I'd rather be left un-turned. They know who they are, no-one here gladly.

The sewing box is coming along nicely.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hi Sheila.

My own e-mail experience goes way back to the Coleco Adam computer, 300 baud modems and the FidoNet. Sometimes took two *days *to get an e-mail to someone and the same for the reply. The "good old days"? I like today better!

I think you left one of your sentences *incomplete. *The one that goes "certain things I can make to teach and others I just can't." You left off the final word, *"yet!".*

That sewing box looks lovely. It reminds me of a local summer time tradition here in Winnipeg, the Teddy Bear Picnic in Assiniboine Park. One of the events is the "B-A-S-H" or Bear Army Surgical Hospital, where kids can bring in their teddy bears that need repair and get them fixed by nursing volunteers with needles and thread at the ready. It's a huge event aimed at kids and their families and is a fundraiser for a local kid's charity.

My missus collects stuffed animals and the first one in her collection is a five foot tall teddy named Theodore that I gave her way back in '82. Second was a life sized saint Bernard named Rover that still sits at the foot of our bed. She even took him on holiday with her to British Columbia for a friend's wedding. She's a silly little thing, that's one of the reasons I married her. It's probably the *main *reason she married *me! *(grin)

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Yes, Martyn:
I remember my first home computer that we got. It was in 1996. I had worked on data entry type computers when I worked at one of the big banks in Chicago before I was married, but never would I have dreamed of having such a machine right at my home! And then when I began to see the capabilities of the internet and "chat" and so forth - I was fascinated.

Just recently in the past several months it seems a group from my grammar school days 'found' each other on facebook as I said. I haven't really heard from most of those people since I graduated 8th grade when I was 13 years old. As with most things of that nature, some people are friendlier than others. Some are more active and some I hardly hear from. One or two of us however have become quite friendly again and it is wonderful to see pictures and hear about their busy lives. I really like that. As you said though, some old stones are left unturned. Sometimes I quickly remember why we drifted apart in the first place.

I don't know if I would like living where I do without my computer. I like my little 'nest' here and having the option to socialize or not through the computer. If it isn't with people, it can be with reading and research. I used to live by a large library and I did spend lots of time there. One of the things I wanted to be when I grew up was a librarian. (You can laugh!) I loved the atmosphere and quite and adventure of a library. Who would have known what the future had in store for us in terms of knowledge and communication.

And to Paul:

I was a member of Brookfield Zoo in Chicago for over 20 years. They had many wonderful events and one of them was "Teddy Bear's Picnic". It was filled with parades, games and also a Teddy Bear hospital to repair sick bears. In one of my other lifetimes, I used to design and make teddy bears. That is part of what got me into scroll sawing - wanting to make unusual props for the bears. My friend Cari introduced me to the saw when I was looking to make some snowshoes for a mohair rabbit I designed. Thus was the start of my woodworking career.  I think that sometimes things are just meant to be.

Thank you both for the nice comments on the box. I didn't get much done today (Saturday) but plan on spending the day Sunday on it and hopefully getting close to the finish. I hope you have a good evening.


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Where is the show you will be attending in March? Also, thought I shudder to tell you I tried to do some cooking baking yesterday. Well, I got powered sugar all over my urethane and paint/stain cans and the resulting "cookie" experience clearly illustrated to me that I am a better woodworker than I am a cookie baker. I am a terrific cook… just have never been a good baker. So today- no cookies. LOL I have to make some kind of wooden shield for my cousin's child for Christmas. She just called me yesterday- and I will give it a whirl. I have never tried to make a shield- so of course the family discount of 100 percent applies.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I smile Kelly because although I am a good cook, I couldn't make pie crust if someone had a gun to my head. After many years of trying and either having a plate of crumbs or a crust so heavy you could anchor a ship with it, I gave up. If I make anything of the pie variety, I get the pre-made crusts and they do fine. My grandmother (and that entire side of the family) were from Czechoslovakia and she showed me how to make Kolocky, a pastry type cookie. they are similar to pie crust (the cookie part) and I do use the dough to make a great coffee cake. The dough itself is only three ingredients and I do alright with it.

As far as the show, I am going to be teaching at the Northwestern Woodworker's 2011 Showcase. It is a huge show and they are expecting over 5000 attendees (YIKES!) It should be fun though and I was very honoured that they invited me to do so. It is in Saratoga Springs at the end of March. This link has a short video about last years show. (Be sure to click on the link on the bottom of the page to see the Demonstrators! )  You should try to come!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


My sister used to live in Sarasota Springs! Too bad she's not still there.  I just looked at the link to the show, and I have to tell you, in terms of the winning entries in each of the categories we have here on L/J many, many craftsman who do work of a much higher caliber than the winners (including your scrollsaw creations) at last years show. I guess I never fully realized just how talented the folks here on L/J are. I guess because I had never seen the results/winning project photos of a show like this? And last year the asian person won in three or more categories- with minatures? Bah humbug. LOL


----------



## Handi75

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila,

The Bears on the Sewing Box are looking Great!

Handi


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila, I agree that the scroll saw picnics were a wonderful opportunity to meet old friends and make some new ones. The things one learned and saw at the picnics are "Pricless" I don't think that I would have stayed with scroll sawing if it had not been for the experiences at the picnics. I helped with four of them in Pennsylvania and was sorry to see them stop. Maybe someday we can get them going again. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Headway*
> 
> One of the best things about this time of the year is that everyone is kicking it into high gear and I am seeing so many wonderfully creative projects that people are making to give as gifts. It is so much fun to read the posts and see the pictures of these things. They range from absolutely stunning to absurd. (One of the most clever items I saw here on LJ's was the 'Toilet Seat Guitar'. If that doesn't make someone smile in Christmas morning, nothing will!)
> 
> I am also enjoying my facebook friends more than ever this year. I have had a facebook account for a couple of years now, but in the past year I have really reconnected with so many people and I have also met new friends and gotten to know fellow woodworkers a bit better just by watching their activities and seeing photos of their day up there.
> 
> I must admit that I haven't posted as much lately as I have in the past, but that is more because of time constraints on my side rather than lack of interest. Whether or not I post though, I do read through things a couple of times a day and see what everyone is up to. I enjoy seeing pictures of children, pets, families and projects as well as seeing great information on woodworking and also painting stuff. It is a nice way to feel a bit closer to people that are far away and feel that you are part of their lives and they yours.
> 
> One of the groups that I have reconnected with on Facebook is what I will call my original woodworking group. When I was first introduced to the internet somewhere around 1997, I was amazed at the scope of information that I was able to access and also the ability to have 'real time' chats with others from all over the country. One of the popular woodworking magazines hosted a Tuesday and Thursday night chat in an AOL chatroom and through some friends, I was invited to participate. That was where I first obtained my nickname "scrollgirl" and it has stuck with me ever since.
> 
> It was a wonderful group that showed up every Tuesday and Thursday and we usually spent a couple of hours in lively conversation talking about woodworking and projects and soon it led to jokes and some friendly bantering. Some people may think it was lame, but through that room, I developed many friendships that I keep to this day.
> 
> Back then, there was a resurgence in scroll sawing and there began to pop up several scroll saw 'picnics'. These were shows that were dedicated mainly to scroll sawing and over the next few years grew to be quite popular events. There were probably 3-4 major shows per year and people came from all over the country to attend them. They were located in Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Michigan and later on as they grew, there were even shows in Oregon, Texas and Wisconsin. They were great opportunities to actually meet the people face to face that met in that room, as well as other designers and representatives from the major tool companies. One year I was able to attend four shows, and each one was a three day event and like a family reunion. They are some of my fondest memories.
> 
> With the tough times that the economy is going through however, and the decline of scroll sawing and woodworking in general, these shows are quickly becoming a thing of the past. People are having a much harder time being able to attend due to the economy, job insecurity and fuel prices. More and more shows are being discontinued, as it is costly to host one and more difficult to entice people to attend. It seems that the future for events such as that is quite grim.
> 
> I am thinking ahead however at the show I will be attending in March. It has been years since I have been able to go to something of this nature, let alone teach and participate in it. It is by far going to be the largest show of this type that I have seen and I am getting very excited about it. One of the best parts about it is that there are several of my friends from that original woodworking group that are going to be there. It will be like 'old home week' and I will be able to see these friends fro the first time in years.
> 
> Things like this make me appreciate sites like this so much. When we are all here talking to each other on a daily basis through our comments and blogs and project posts, it is easy to forget that we are scattered not only all over the country, but all over the world. I think it is possible to have wonderful and meaningful friendships through the computer and I have seen evidence of it here so many times in the way we help each other and share our lives with each other. It is really a great thing and I just want to take a minute to say how much I appreciate all of you. I don't know why, but I thought about it as I was scanning the projects this morning before I came here to write. When you think about it all, it is truly incredible.
> 
> As for my own project, I am progressing nicely on the sewing box. I spent some time working on it yesterday, although I had some other stuff that I had to accomplish that dealt with the business and life in general. I wish I could be moving a little quicker, but sometimes things just get in the way. I still have time though so I am not in a panic yet and I should be able to get it mostly finished by the weekend as I have most of today and all of tomorrow to work on it.
> 
> Yesterday, I did some additional work on the first bear. I needed to adjust the highlights and shading and did so by glazing and re-highlighting some of the areas so that the light source was more defined. I also reinforced the shading in the shadows and gave it a bit more depth. Here is a picture of the result:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I think it is 'almost there' and I found that perhaps I was picking at it too much as I often do when painting so I forced myself to move on. I wanted the second bear to be darker, and I did the basecoating on it with a dark wash of color.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I liked how it looked so much, I almost left him bald and stopped right there. However, I thought a little fur may be in order so I did put some on him using several colors of darker brown. I did want him to be somewhat fuzzy like the first bear, although I wanted his coat to be much more worn looking and somewhat shorter.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am sure I will pick on him some more before the day is done, but for now I feel that it is time to move on. It has been so long since I have painted fur like this that it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things. I need to find the time to practice a bit more and get a definitive game plan if I am going to be able to teach a piece like this. Eventually I would like to make some painting packets of some of these bears, but I need to be more organized in creating them so that people can follow along. I think that is why certain things I can make to teach and other things I just can't.
> 
> I am going to spend the day working on this and also getting ready for a birthday dinner I am attending tonight. I am making a lasagna to bring, and it should be a great time. It will be nice to take a break from things for a while and get out for a bit, although I have been really good with keeping up my walks. Lately I have liked the night walking almost as much as the morning walks. It is an entire new adventure in the dark and also a nice way to refresh after a busy day. I am reading so much about people feeling burned out and I want to take the proper precautions so that I can keep a balance with my work and not feel that way.
> 
> I hope you all remember too that even though you are busy to take some "me time" an do something you like to do - just for fun. It will pay off tremendously in the long run and help keep you focused and interested and make your work much more enjoyable.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


The picnics were where I met many of my scroll sawing and woodworking "family" in person. I am really getting excited about the show in March because I will be able to meet so many people in person that I talk to here and through my site. 

(Thank you too, Handi!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exchanges and Things*

What a great day yesterday was. It wasn't as if I won the lottery or anything like that, but I just went through the day feeling like I liked the place where I was at in my life and enjoyed every moment of it. I got some things accomplished around the house, cooked a good meal while listing to some Pink Floyd and Charlie Brown Christmas music, wrapped a couple of things and then went to a nice birthday dinner with wonderful people and had a great evening. I even got to answer a couple of email questions for customers. I like hearing from them and liked even more that I could help them. One customer in particular made a suggestion for some ornaments for me to design next year and I think he had a great idea. It was all around one of those 'life is good' days and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

When I went to pick up my mail, I found that I had received some beautiful ornaments from the ornament exchange that I did from Steve Good's site, Scrollsaw Workshop. For those of you who like scroll sawing (or those who are kind of interested in it and still deciding) it is a great site full of information and great people. In fact, Steve was the one who brought initially pointed me here to Lumberjocks and I owe him a great deal for doing that. It is probably the only other forum that I find time to regularly post on.

In any case, they had organized an ornament exchange there and I jumped right in. I love exchanges of all kinds. I used to do a cookie exchange every year near Christmas Time. My one friend's mom would host it and there would be probably anywhere from 25 to 30 participants. We each made one type of cookies using a pound of butter (so if the recipe called for half a pound, we would double it, etc.) and we would count up our cookies and then when we arrived we would divide our number by the number of participants and that would be how many of each cookie we would get. The odd numbers of cookies in each batch were left for immediate eating. It was an afternoon filled with friendship and snacks and great conversation and stories of everyone's busy holiday adventures. What a great way to spend the afternoon. (And, we would come home with loads of wonderful home-made cookies!)

I feel the same way about the ornaments I received. They are really lovely! I think it is always nice to receive something like this that is hand-made. My exchange partner Dan Eklund enclosed a nice card and said he was nervous because he got my name in the exchange. I don't know why he would say that because the ornaments that he sent are really awesome! He made two dimensional ornaments and also a beautiful word art one. I have pictures of them to show you.

The first one is a dimensional Christmas tree:


From Ornament Exchange 2010

Next, there is one of a dimensional cactus. Dan is from Arizona:


From Ornament Exchange 2010

And finally there is a beautiful word art ornament of "Peace"


From Ornament Exchange 2010

I love these so much! I don't receive many hand-made gifts it seems. I think people think that I can make them myself if I want them, but I usually don't find the time to do so. I wind up giving most of what I do away or selling it. My friend Bernie has made me some things and I treasure them all the more because they are from him. I feel the same about these ornaments. When I look at them, they will always remind me of this time in my life when I am so happy and how much value my fellow woodworkers and friends are to me. They will certainly be treasured.

As we were driving to the birthday celebration yesterday, the sun was just beginning to set. It wasn't as if you needed to look for it, as the entire sky took on an orange and pinkish glow. There was no way not to notice it. We stopped the car on a little hill and I was happy that I had brought my camera with to capture the moment. I know it may seem silly to talk so much about the place where I live and how beautiful I think it is, but it is something that I will always appreciate and don't ever think I will get over.


From Ornament Exchange 2010

I hope I never do.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanges and Things*
> 
> What a great day yesterday was. It wasn't as if I won the lottery or anything like that, but I just went through the day feeling like I liked the place where I was at in my life and enjoyed every moment of it. I got some things accomplished around the house, cooked a good meal while listing to some Pink Floyd and Charlie Brown Christmas music, wrapped a couple of things and then went to a nice birthday dinner with wonderful people and had a great evening. I even got to answer a couple of email questions for customers. I like hearing from them and liked even more that I could help them. One customer in particular made a suggestion for some ornaments for me to design next year and I think he had a great idea. It was all around one of those 'life is good' days and I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> When I went to pick up my mail, I found that I had received some beautiful ornaments from the ornament exchange that I did from Steve Good's site, Scrollsaw Workshop. For those of you who like scroll sawing (or those who are kind of interested in it and still deciding) it is a great site full of information and great people. In fact, Steve was the one who brought initially pointed me here to Lumberjocks and I owe him a great deal for doing that. It is probably the only other forum that I find time to regularly post on.
> 
> In any case, they had organized an ornament exchange there and I jumped right in. I love exchanges of all kinds. I used to do a cookie exchange every year near Christmas Time. My one friend's mom would host it and there would be probably anywhere from 25 to 30 participants. We each made one type of cookies using a pound of butter (so if the recipe called for half a pound, we would double it, etc.) and we would count up our cookies and then when we arrived we would divide our number by the number of participants and that would be how many of each cookie we would get. The odd numbers of cookies in each batch were left for immediate eating. It was an afternoon filled with friendship and snacks and great conversation and stories of everyone's busy holiday adventures. What a great way to spend the afternoon. (And, we would come home with loads of wonderful home-made cookies!)
> 
> I feel the same way about the ornaments I received. They are really lovely! I think it is always nice to receive something like this that is hand-made. My exchange partner Dan Eklund enclosed a nice card and said he was nervous because he got my name in the exchange. I don't know why he would say that because the ornaments that he sent are really awesome! He made two dimensional ornaments and also a beautiful word art one. I have pictures of them to show you.
> 
> The first one is a dimensional Christmas tree:
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> Next, there is one of a dimensional cactus. Dan is from Arizona:
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> And finally there is a beautiful word art ornament of "Peace"
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> I love these so much! I don't receive many hand-made gifts it seems. I think people think that I can make them myself if I want them, but I usually don't find the time to do so. I wind up giving most of what I do away or selling it. My friend Bernie has made me some things and I treasure them all the more because they are from him. I feel the same about these ornaments. When I look at them, they will always remind me of this time in my life when I am so happy and how much value my fellow woodworkers and friends are to me. They will certainly be treasured.
> 
> As we were driving to the birthday celebration yesterday, the sun was just beginning to set. It wasn't as if you needed to look for it, as the entire sky took on an orange and pinkish glow. There was no way not to notice it. We stopped the car on a little hill and I was happy that I had brought my camera with to capture the moment. I know it may seem silly to talk so much about the place where I live and how beautiful I think it is, but it is something that I will always appreciate and don't ever think I will get over.
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> I hope I never do.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


An ornament exchange? What a great idea. Way better than the dreaded cookie exchange. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanges and Things*
> 
> What a great day yesterday was. It wasn't as if I won the lottery or anything like that, but I just went through the day feeling like I liked the place where I was at in my life and enjoyed every moment of it. I got some things accomplished around the house, cooked a good meal while listing to some Pink Floyd and Charlie Brown Christmas music, wrapped a couple of things and then went to a nice birthday dinner with wonderful people and had a great evening. I even got to answer a couple of email questions for customers. I like hearing from them and liked even more that I could help them. One customer in particular made a suggestion for some ornaments for me to design next year and I think he had a great idea. It was all around one of those 'life is good' days and I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> When I went to pick up my mail, I found that I had received some beautiful ornaments from the ornament exchange that I did from Steve Good's site, Scrollsaw Workshop. For those of you who like scroll sawing (or those who are kind of interested in it and still deciding) it is a great site full of information and great people. In fact, Steve was the one who brought initially pointed me here to Lumberjocks and I owe him a great deal for doing that. It is probably the only other forum that I find time to regularly post on.
> 
> In any case, they had organized an ornament exchange there and I jumped right in. I love exchanges of all kinds. I used to do a cookie exchange every year near Christmas Time. My one friend's mom would host it and there would be probably anywhere from 25 to 30 participants. We each made one type of cookies using a pound of butter (so if the recipe called for half a pound, we would double it, etc.) and we would count up our cookies and then when we arrived we would divide our number by the number of participants and that would be how many of each cookie we would get. The odd numbers of cookies in each batch were left for immediate eating. It was an afternoon filled with friendship and snacks and great conversation and stories of everyone's busy holiday adventures. What a great way to spend the afternoon. (And, we would come home with loads of wonderful home-made cookies!)
> 
> I feel the same way about the ornaments I received. They are really lovely! I think it is always nice to receive something like this that is hand-made. My exchange partner Dan Eklund enclosed a nice card and said he was nervous because he got my name in the exchange. I don't know why he would say that because the ornaments that he sent are really awesome! He made two dimensional ornaments and also a beautiful word art one. I have pictures of them to show you.
> 
> The first one is a dimensional Christmas tree:
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> Next, there is one of a dimensional cactus. Dan is from Arizona:
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> And finally there is a beautiful word art ornament of "Peace"
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> I love these so much! I don't receive many hand-made gifts it seems. I think people think that I can make them myself if I want them, but I usually don't find the time to do so. I wind up giving most of what I do away or selling it. My friend Bernie has made me some things and I treasure them all the more because they are from him. I feel the same about these ornaments. When I look at them, they will always remind me of this time in my life when I am so happy and how much value my fellow woodworkers and friends are to me. They will certainly be treasured.
> 
> As we were driving to the birthday celebration yesterday, the sun was just beginning to set. It wasn't as if you needed to look for it, as the entire sky took on an orange and pinkish glow. There was no way not to notice it. We stopped the car on a little hill and I was happy that I had brought my camera with to capture the moment. I know it may seem silly to talk so much about the place where I live and how beautiful I think it is, but it is something that I will always appreciate and don't ever think I will get over.
> 
> 
> From Ornament Exchange 2010
> 
> I hope I never do.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I wonder if we could do one here next year. I was thinking about it! We'll see where I am at but I would love to organize something like that!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Diversifying and Exploring All Options*

Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.

I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.

I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.

I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.

Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.

It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.

Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?

But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."

OK.

So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.

If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.

Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.

On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.

So on to better and more positive things:

The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:


From Diana's Sewing Box

And then added the sleeping cat:


From Diana's Sewing Box

I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.


From Diana's Sewing Box

There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.

I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.

Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll. 

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


goodmorning Sheila 
sorry for all your truoble with that skating pond after all the work you have put into it
and glad to hear you ain´t stop thinking of how can it be saved so it wasn´t vasted work time
I don´t know if you are going to have a stand at the show mbut if so thats an other oppetunety to
show it , I know its a spring show but still consider it if you have a working stand 
beside you are going to make the teaching classes and will use a lot of time going around 
to be inspired 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


Congrats on number #200 Sheila.

jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


Surely there will be some good news on the Skating Pond Scene front in the new year. Lets hope so.

Today I'm diversifying. We are snowed in, I can't get to work so now I'm planning projects on the PC as the shop is also too cold to work in. How pathetic that the country I live in is paralysed by a few (3) inches of snow. Considering we have so much weather here we don't know what to do with it when we get it.

Keep looking forward to the show, next year, you deserve it.

Oh and congratulations on your 200th blog post.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


i love your painting..the kitty looks so happy , could you paint me a quilt like that with me sound asleep with a kitty by my side…i had my kitty in my bedroom the other night…she had a drool feast on me..she is a drooling machine…...i know your taking this publisher thing much calmer then i would..i think you should call the owner…the years you have with them , the number of times they have published you gives you certain rights i think…..your being treated like your some new kid on the block..totally unprofessional on there part..if he said he would get back to you in a few days…that's exactly what should have happened….....they wronged you…ok…im off my soap box…....do you have snow….....???........i cant wait to see this present in it finality …your work inspires me to try to do better …you are a true craftsman sheila…....with a capitol women on that…..........quite inspiring …have a great day…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


Thanks all for your replies.

Dennis - that is a good idea. There is going to be a large mixture of people at the show and it may just be a good place to showcase it. I just need to see what size place they give me.

Thanks Jaime - Yep! I hit the 200 mark here. Hard to believe that I can talk that much! In high school, my biology teacher used to call me "the quiet one". I know you are all laughing! I do find writing much easier than speaking in person though. I just hope that through all the muddle I have contributed some positive things here. 

Martyn - Here is something to make you smile on your snowed-in day.

Video

A friend of mine had this video up on their facebook and I laughed my butt off. It is so close to the truth it hurts. Reminds me of my days in Chicago and driving! I personally love snowed-in days. I have plenty of supplies and could probably hibernate until spring here. (Just so I have my computer or a paintbrush!) It is a good excuse for you to take time and plan. That is always fun. Thanks so much for your continued encouragement. I do feel as if there is a lot to look forward to!

Grizz - These are the times when I have let some things go. Sure . . I want to throw something and call the guy up and read him out and whine and stomp my feet but what good would that do? It would ruin my own day, not his and I would be the one to be acting like an ass. ("Oh, if I weren't a lady!)

I am choosing to be positive and look at the GOOD things that will come of this. It made me look to look for other places to distribute it and possibly open another valuable source for me. Wouldn't have happened probably if all went hunky dory in the first place. I need to look at it as one of those things that happen for a reason. "We follow where we focus" I want to focus on the positive.

 Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


thanks sheila…your right…i just think your such a great gal and a great artist, and you deserve the best and to be treated the best….i think of you like a sister and i want to go to bat for you and see you be treated the way you should…so i get a little wound up…but your right…you will be the one who is professional and through all of this it has lead you to seek other avenues… and you are looking out for your best interest….lets hope for the best today ….grizz


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


Yes, reminds me of home too, lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying and Exploring All Options*
> 
> Well, we are all getting into the final countdown. It seems like I haven't been at the scroll saw in years! I think it is good to get away though for a couple of weeks and shift gears to something else. I have a list of things I want to do soon after the holidays and I am very anxious to get at it. And of course there is preparation for the show.
> 
> I think there is much to be said for diversification. It is good for us on so many levels. Perhaps that is why woodworking is such a great hobby. There is so much to do and so many overlapping aspects of woodworking that it seems that we will never have all the tools we need or try all the technique we want to try. There always seems to be something fresh and exciting to try.
> 
> I watch everyone else from my own little corner of the woodworking world in awe. There are times I long for a full shop to be able to attempt some of the techniques and processes that I see done here. I am sure that we are all like that to some extent. it seems that no matter how many tools one has or how large the shop is there is always room for expansion and new techniques to explore. Places like Lumberjocks here exposes us to so many different types of styles and aspects of woodworking that it is like a candy store to a child.
> 
> I am sure that diversifying will also help my business too. I am starting to get excited because I know when I go to the show in March, that I will be exposed to so many other wonderful types of woodworking and I will learn so much. I also think that it will inspire me to incorporate new techniques into my designing patterns that can be accomplished mainly on the scroll saw. Hopefully I will add some more dimension to my designing.
> 
> Yesterday we worked on a couple of ads for the Skating Pond Vignette pattern that are due to my editor today. After initially being told that it would appear in several of the magazine publications, I am now down to one ad in my own magazine. For those of you who followed the story, you may remember the roller coaster that I have been on with it. When I sum it up it looks pretty depressing.
> 
> It went from being spread over several issues, to being put on the shelf for months, to being in one issue without any contact information printed with it. Then as compensation for the error, it was to be in 4 craft and painting magazines to now only in a scroll sawing magazine half page ad. As nice as it is to get a half page ad at no charge, I can't help but feeling very disappointed because the targeted audience for that magazine is very unlikely to attempt that pattern. Scroll sawyers in general don't like to or want to paint. It is just a plain and simple observation that i have made over the years. In fact, woodworkers don't like painting very much either. I can't help but feel as if selling this ad would be like selling ice cream to Eskimos. However at this point I suppose it is better than nothing and I need to take what bone is thrown to me.
> 
> Even the ad is a bit controversial. At first, I could have sworn that I was told that I could put anything in the ad I wanted. Anything. I was thinking that I would have the focus of the ad for the skating set but also put a couple of little pictures of other things (scroll saw patterns) that were offered on my site to generate some interest among the people that wouldn't do the set. After all, isn't that what an 'ad' is?
> 
> But in talking to my editor the other day, he made it pretty clear that by 'anything' he meant "anything to do with the skating set."
> 
> OK.
> 
> So we actually came up with two versions to present him with today. One being totally about the pond and the other having a small side bar highlighting some general patterns that I offer. I am going to pitch both versions to him today and see what will happen. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> If I hadn't taken the matter into my own hands a week or so ago and approached the painting pattern company with this project I would probably be a little depressed right now about it (or a lot!) Situations like this one in business are what I separate the girls from the women if you will. I have said many times before that I believe in this project and I think that being exposed to the proper audience it will be a very successful one. That is not a 'never say die' attitude which could very well cripple a business by spending too much time on something that just wasn't meant to be. I feel it is more of a 'I am not going to let it go until all my options are exhausted' attitude. Most others would have given up by now. There is something inside me that just isn't ready. When the time is right, I will let it go but I put too much work into it to not give it a fair shake with the audience it needs to be shown to.
> 
> Besides, the majority of the work is done and this part of the process - the knocking on doors - requires little time and more waiting than anything. In the mean time I am working in several other directions and it is on the back shelf of my mind. I forget if I mentioned here that I did hear back from the painting pattern company and they do want to run it in their catalogs next summer when they will be starting to present their new holiday stuff. So my patience and tenacity may pay off yet. We just need to see. In the mean time, it is selling well on my site (with its limited audience) and I do believe the ad will come out sometime in February or March. All I can do is wait and see.
> 
> On a final note regarding the mishap of no contact information, it has been almost another two weeks since my last attempt to contact the editor of the magazine that made the mistake and I have not heard back from him yet. My initial (and only) conversation with him was in early November and I was told he would get to the bottom of things and get back to me "in a day or so". Since then, I have written several times and left a voice message with no response. My final recourse is to go to the publisher directly and mention it and see what can be done. I have been with that company for over 14 years and have contributed over 100 projects to their publications and have never been treated like this before or had this problem. I don't know if it is the thing to do but I want to do something to make someone accountable. I suppose at this point in the game, I am not expecting anything and that is one cause I am about ready to abandon. I do feel though that this final effort is warranted and then I will put it to rest. If only for my own peace of mind. I suppose it will be a kind of test to see what the company is made of.
> 
> So on to better and more positive things:
> 
> The latest pictures of the sewing box. I painted the quilt yesterday:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And then added the sleeping cat:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I was amazed at how quickly painting the kitty went. I think I am finally getting into the groove of things. I used a larger brush than I used with the bears for the fur, and I believe that gave it an overall softer effect.
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> There is part of me that wants to go back and re-do the bears, but seeing that I have much more on my plate right now than I can handle, I don't dare. For this project they look fine and I need to leave them alone.
> 
> I now only need to fill in the bare areas with sewing paraphernalia and it will be finished. I think that it will be a nice gift for my friend and I do think that she will like it. We were over at her house the other day and she had other things that I had made her on display and it felt good to see.
> 
> Well, this post got quite lengthy. Sorry about that. It always seems that the days when I am not sure what to talk about turn out to be the longest posts. I guess I get on a roll.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday! Have a fun day!


Shelia, When you get to the point there isn't much to loose, do what you have to do. You have been strung out and out by these people. It is time for them to shape up or move out. You have lost a whole year's exposure on this project, now they want to limit your input on your ad. Seems to me like they are subtlety trying to under expose your contact info to make you more dependent on them and to control all sales of your patterns through the magazine, IMO. I would not go there.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Procrastination Can Be Rewarding*

How many of us have made plans to do more than we accomplish over the holiday season? I know I do! It seems that no matter how much I plan ahead, the last week before Christmas is one of me wishing I had done more. I am SO happy that I spent much of the summer and autumn painting the skating pond set for Bernie and Ellen. That is one big relief to have it done (although I still need to build another bridge for their set. Oh well - I have a couple of days yet!)

I needed to go to the post office and get some last minute cards out that have to go to the States. I think they will make it in time because they all were mailed to the New England states which are just across the Bay. I hope that Canada Post hired extra beavers to transport the extra amount of mail during this busy season (I always say that their mail is so slow because they strap it to the backs of beavers and send then on their way!) So yes, I am a little tardy with sending those cards out, but what's even funnier is that I have some more mail to go out today and I actually think that it may reach its destination by Friday. How's that for "pink cloud thinking?"

What remains though are for what I will call 'local' people - my friends in Bear River and such - which is located only about 45 minutes from where I live. Certainly if I mailed cards to them they would receive them in time! I could probably walk there with them between now and Friday. So today's task will be to get all those written and to the post office by pick up time which is about 3pm.

I found out yesterday though that procrastination does have its merits though. After the post office I had a couple of errands and some grocery shopping to do. I found that several of our local stores are putting stuff at half price already. It used to be that the day after Christmas everything would be half price. I remember heading out early with my friend Cari on a couple occasions the morning after Christmas and stocking up on wrap, ornaments and decoration for the next year. It was a sight to be seen and I always felt that it was the final blow the season and the epitome of commercialization. But heck, it was rather fun and we always went out and had a great breakfast and sometimes a good lunch to boot! It was to us, the official end to the Holidays and after all the rushing and wrapping and busyness, a well-deserved girl's day out.

But seeing all the half price sales and stuff right now, the week of Christmas was quite surprising. I don't really shop much for the holidays, as most of the gifts I give are hand-made. I have already talked about my box obsession and I how the majority of my meager spending goes toward the packaging. I just now needed "a few things" to add on as stocking stuffer type items and last minute gifts that were not really considered. Long story short, I made out like the proverbial bandit. I got some gift sets and cute, useful note pads and ribbon and such and little thingies to tie on the packages and all kinds of stuff for a fraction of the regular price. It was so much FUN and I had that rush you get when you get a great price on your favorite tool or make a great wood score. You all know what I mean. That warm and fuzzy "man - I am COOL!" feeling.

So I am wondering if we are being conditioned to procrastinate. It is amazing how easily my mind can be swayed by a little positive reinforcement. I am already planning for next year. While everyone else is rushing around all December in a tizzy getting their gifts and wrapping and (worse yet) others are bragging how they were finished with their shopping and wrapping before Thanksgiving (don't you want to slap those people??), I will be sitting here smugly and quietly, knowing that good things come to those who wait and if I can hold out long enough, I will be able to find an array of bargains we never dreamed of prior to December 25th.

I also got a couple of inspirational ideas for scroll saw projects. Perhaps that was the biggest 'find' of all. Many of my outings are in reality scouting expeditions to see what people are liking these days and many times they are a source of a wealth of ideas that I can apply to woodworking.

My partner and I were in the toy aisle and he was rummaging through the Lego sets and reminiscing about his Lego building days and he had a great idea to make some cool accessories on the scroll saw that would hook into traditional Lego sets. We then needed to stop at his parents and he crawled up into the attic there and retrieved several dust covered boxes of his Lego sets from his youth (because we needed them here to fit the piece in!) and brought them here. We all know how when inspiration hits we like to jump at it right then and there and while I was unpacking things and putting things away, he was drawing and at the scroll saw. Before dinner was ready, he presented me with "Cowboy Pete and Rocky - his trusty moose" complete with carved cowboy had that he carved on the Dremel.










He is not quite sure where he will go with this idea, but it sure is going to be a fun trip, no matter where it winds up. To me Cowboy Pete is a great example of finding inspiration in the most unlikely places and situations.

So today will be packing up those last things for the post office. I have my Christmas music playing and I am really feeling that I am getting into the spirit of the season. This is the FUN part! I still have my baking and wrapping to do, but that is OK.

I still have lots of time! 

Have a fun day everyone! I know I will!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Procrastination Can Be Rewarding*
> 
> How many of us have made plans to do more than we accomplish over the holiday season? I know I do! It seems that no matter how much I plan ahead, the last week before Christmas is one of me wishing I had done more. I am SO happy that I spent much of the summer and autumn painting the skating pond set for Bernie and Ellen. That is one big relief to have it done (although I still need to build another bridge for their set. Oh well - I have a couple of days yet!)
> 
> I needed to go to the post office and get some last minute cards out that have to go to the States. I think they will make it in time because they all were mailed to the New England states which are just across the Bay. I hope that Canada Post hired extra beavers to transport the extra amount of mail during this busy season (I always say that their mail is so slow because they strap it to the backs of beavers and send then on their way!) So yes, I am a little tardy with sending those cards out, but what's even funnier is that I have some more mail to go out today and I actually think that it may reach its destination by Friday. How's that for "pink cloud thinking?"
> 
> What remains though are for what I will call 'local' people - my friends in Bear River and such - which is located only about 45 minutes from where I live. Certainly if I mailed cards to them they would receive them in time! I could probably walk there with them between now and Friday. So today's task will be to get all those written and to the post office by pick up time which is about 3pm.
> 
> I found out yesterday though that procrastination does have its merits though. After the post office I had a couple of errands and some grocery shopping to do. I found that several of our local stores are putting stuff at half price already. It used to be that the day after Christmas everything would be half price. I remember heading out early with my friend Cari on a couple occasions the morning after Christmas and stocking up on wrap, ornaments and decoration for the next year. It was a sight to be seen and I always felt that it was the final blow the season and the epitome of commercialization. But heck, it was rather fun and we always went out and had a great breakfast and sometimes a good lunch to boot! It was to us, the official end to the Holidays and after all the rushing and wrapping and busyness, a well-deserved girl's day out.
> 
> But seeing all the half price sales and stuff right now, the week of Christmas was quite surprising. I don't really shop much for the holidays, as most of the gifts I give are hand-made. I have already talked about my box obsession and I how the majority of my meager spending goes toward the packaging. I just now needed "a few things" to add on as stocking stuffer type items and last minute gifts that were not really considered. Long story short, I made out like the proverbial bandit. I got some gift sets and cute, useful note pads and ribbon and such and little thingies to tie on the packages and all kinds of stuff for a fraction of the regular price. It was so much FUN and I had that rush you get when you get a great price on your favorite tool or make a great wood score. You all know what I mean. That warm and fuzzy "man - I am COOL!" feeling.
> 
> So I am wondering if we are being conditioned to procrastinate. It is amazing how easily my mind can be swayed by a little positive reinforcement. I am already planning for next year. While everyone else is rushing around all December in a tizzy getting their gifts and wrapping and (worse yet) others are bragging how they were finished with their shopping and wrapping before Thanksgiving (don't you want to slap those people??), I will be sitting here smugly and quietly, knowing that good things come to those who wait and if I can hold out long enough, I will be able to find an array of bargains we never dreamed of prior to December 25th.
> 
> I also got a couple of inspirational ideas for scroll saw projects. Perhaps that was the biggest 'find' of all. Many of my outings are in reality scouting expeditions to see what people are liking these days and many times they are a source of a wealth of ideas that I can apply to woodworking.
> 
> My partner and I were in the toy aisle and he was rummaging through the Lego sets and reminiscing about his Lego building days and he had a great idea to make some cool accessories on the scroll saw that would hook into traditional Lego sets. We then needed to stop at his parents and he crawled up into the attic there and retrieved several dust covered boxes of his Lego sets from his youth (because we needed them here to fit the piece in!) and brought them here. We all know how when inspiration hits we like to jump at it right then and there and while I was unpacking things and putting things away, he was drawing and at the scroll saw. Before dinner was ready, he presented me with "Cowboy Pete and Rocky - his trusty moose" complete with carved cowboy had that he carved on the Dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite sure where he will go with this idea, but it sure is going to be a fun trip, no matter where it winds up. To me Cowboy Pete is a great example of finding inspiration in the most unlikely places and situations.
> 
> So today will be packing up those last things for the post office. I have my Christmas music playing and I am really feeling that I am getting into the spirit of the season. This is the FUN part! I still have my baking and wrapping to do, but that is OK.
> 
> I still have lots of time!
> 
> Have a fun day everyone! I know I will!


LOL nice little cowboy 
its funny how a box of lego´s can bring the play to live 
I know several people who love´stoplay with Lego´s and some of them use them
in there work as well 
I know a women at Lego´s factory on the team that is coming upwith new modells
and build new houses and landscapes to Legoland 
yes I like Lego´s too as the big child I am 

have a great Day
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Procrastination Can Be Rewarding*
> 
> How many of us have made plans to do more than we accomplish over the holiday season? I know I do! It seems that no matter how much I plan ahead, the last week before Christmas is one of me wishing I had done more. I am SO happy that I spent much of the summer and autumn painting the skating pond set for Bernie and Ellen. That is one big relief to have it done (although I still need to build another bridge for their set. Oh well - I have a couple of days yet!)
> 
> I needed to go to the post office and get some last minute cards out that have to go to the States. I think they will make it in time because they all were mailed to the New England states which are just across the Bay. I hope that Canada Post hired extra beavers to transport the extra amount of mail during this busy season (I always say that their mail is so slow because they strap it to the backs of beavers and send then on their way!) So yes, I am a little tardy with sending those cards out, but what's even funnier is that I have some more mail to go out today and I actually think that it may reach its destination by Friday. How's that for "pink cloud thinking?"
> 
> What remains though are for what I will call 'local' people - my friends in Bear River and such - which is located only about 45 minutes from where I live. Certainly if I mailed cards to them they would receive them in time! I could probably walk there with them between now and Friday. So today's task will be to get all those written and to the post office by pick up time which is about 3pm.
> 
> I found out yesterday though that procrastination does have its merits though. After the post office I had a couple of errands and some grocery shopping to do. I found that several of our local stores are putting stuff at half price already. It used to be that the day after Christmas everything would be half price. I remember heading out early with my friend Cari on a couple occasions the morning after Christmas and stocking up on wrap, ornaments and decoration for the next year. It was a sight to be seen and I always felt that it was the final blow the season and the epitome of commercialization. But heck, it was rather fun and we always went out and had a great breakfast and sometimes a good lunch to boot! It was to us, the official end to the Holidays and after all the rushing and wrapping and busyness, a well-deserved girl's day out.
> 
> But seeing all the half price sales and stuff right now, the week of Christmas was quite surprising. I don't really shop much for the holidays, as most of the gifts I give are hand-made. I have already talked about my box obsession and I how the majority of my meager spending goes toward the packaging. I just now needed "a few things" to add on as stocking stuffer type items and last minute gifts that were not really considered. Long story short, I made out like the proverbial bandit. I got some gift sets and cute, useful note pads and ribbon and such and little thingies to tie on the packages and all kinds of stuff for a fraction of the regular price. It was so much FUN and I had that rush you get when you get a great price on your favorite tool or make a great wood score. You all know what I mean. That warm and fuzzy "man - I am COOL!" feeling.
> 
> So I am wondering if we are being conditioned to procrastinate. It is amazing how easily my mind can be swayed by a little positive reinforcement. I am already planning for next year. While everyone else is rushing around all December in a tizzy getting their gifts and wrapping and (worse yet) others are bragging how they were finished with their shopping and wrapping before Thanksgiving (don't you want to slap those people??), I will be sitting here smugly and quietly, knowing that good things come to those who wait and if I can hold out long enough, I will be able to find an array of bargains we never dreamed of prior to December 25th.
> 
> I also got a couple of inspirational ideas for scroll saw projects. Perhaps that was the biggest 'find' of all. Many of my outings are in reality scouting expeditions to see what people are liking these days and many times they are a source of a wealth of ideas that I can apply to woodworking.
> 
> My partner and I were in the toy aisle and he was rummaging through the Lego sets and reminiscing about his Lego building days and he had a great idea to make some cool accessories on the scroll saw that would hook into traditional Lego sets. We then needed to stop at his parents and he crawled up into the attic there and retrieved several dust covered boxes of his Lego sets from his youth (because we needed them here to fit the piece in!) and brought them here. We all know how when inspiration hits we like to jump at it right then and there and while I was unpacking things and putting things away, he was drawing and at the scroll saw. Before dinner was ready, he presented me with "Cowboy Pete and Rocky - his trusty moose" complete with carved cowboy had that he carved on the Dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite sure where he will go with this idea, but it sure is going to be a fun trip, no matter where it winds up. To me Cowboy Pete is a great example of finding inspiration in the most unlikely places and situations.
> 
> So today will be packing up those last things for the post office. I have my Christmas music playing and I am really feeling that I am getting into the spirit of the season. This is the FUN part! I still have my baking and wrapping to do, but that is OK.
> 
> I still have lots of time!
> 
> Have a fun day everyone! I know I will!


Love the moose! And you know, accessories like this might make legos more interesting to the less mathematically inclined kid. An interesting thought. I don't shop much either Sheila, but I feel like I should at least go and purchase the ham. Haven't even done that yet. Conditioned to procrastinate. I guess that's probably true though I really think that retailers would prefer not to have to reduce prices until after the holiday. Another sad testament to the state of the economy I guess. As for me, I used to clearance shop the end of January. Then they just about pay you to take it off their hands. I haven't even clearance shopped in years. I do most everything online. I saves so much time, and it keeps me from buying things I don't need because I am not in the store.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Procrastination Can Be Rewarding*
> 
> How many of us have made plans to do more than we accomplish over the holiday season? I know I do! It seems that no matter how much I plan ahead, the last week before Christmas is one of me wishing I had done more. I am SO happy that I spent much of the summer and autumn painting the skating pond set for Bernie and Ellen. That is one big relief to have it done (although I still need to build another bridge for their set. Oh well - I have a couple of days yet!)
> 
> I needed to go to the post office and get some last minute cards out that have to go to the States. I think they will make it in time because they all were mailed to the New England states which are just across the Bay. I hope that Canada Post hired extra beavers to transport the extra amount of mail during this busy season (I always say that their mail is so slow because they strap it to the backs of beavers and send then on their way!) So yes, I am a little tardy with sending those cards out, but what's even funnier is that I have some more mail to go out today and I actually think that it may reach its destination by Friday. How's that for "pink cloud thinking?"
> 
> What remains though are for what I will call 'local' people - my friends in Bear River and such - which is located only about 45 minutes from where I live. Certainly if I mailed cards to them they would receive them in time! I could probably walk there with them between now and Friday. So today's task will be to get all those written and to the post office by pick up time which is about 3pm.
> 
> I found out yesterday though that procrastination does have its merits though. After the post office I had a couple of errands and some grocery shopping to do. I found that several of our local stores are putting stuff at half price already. It used to be that the day after Christmas everything would be half price. I remember heading out early with my friend Cari on a couple occasions the morning after Christmas and stocking up on wrap, ornaments and decoration for the next year. It was a sight to be seen and I always felt that it was the final blow the season and the epitome of commercialization. But heck, it was rather fun and we always went out and had a great breakfast and sometimes a good lunch to boot! It was to us, the official end to the Holidays and after all the rushing and wrapping and busyness, a well-deserved girl's day out.
> 
> But seeing all the half price sales and stuff right now, the week of Christmas was quite surprising. I don't really shop much for the holidays, as most of the gifts I give are hand-made. I have already talked about my box obsession and I how the majority of my meager spending goes toward the packaging. I just now needed "a few things" to add on as stocking stuffer type items and last minute gifts that were not really considered. Long story short, I made out like the proverbial bandit. I got some gift sets and cute, useful note pads and ribbon and such and little thingies to tie on the packages and all kinds of stuff for a fraction of the regular price. It was so much FUN and I had that rush you get when you get a great price on your favorite tool or make a great wood score. You all know what I mean. That warm and fuzzy "man - I am COOL!" feeling.
> 
> So I am wondering if we are being conditioned to procrastinate. It is amazing how easily my mind can be swayed by a little positive reinforcement. I am already planning for next year. While everyone else is rushing around all December in a tizzy getting their gifts and wrapping and (worse yet) others are bragging how they were finished with their shopping and wrapping before Thanksgiving (don't you want to slap those people??), I will be sitting here smugly and quietly, knowing that good things come to those who wait and if I can hold out long enough, I will be able to find an array of bargains we never dreamed of prior to December 25th.
> 
> I also got a couple of inspirational ideas for scroll saw projects. Perhaps that was the biggest 'find' of all. Many of my outings are in reality scouting expeditions to see what people are liking these days and many times they are a source of a wealth of ideas that I can apply to woodworking.
> 
> My partner and I were in the toy aisle and he was rummaging through the Lego sets and reminiscing about his Lego building days and he had a great idea to make some cool accessories on the scroll saw that would hook into traditional Lego sets. We then needed to stop at his parents and he crawled up into the attic there and retrieved several dust covered boxes of his Lego sets from his youth (because we needed them here to fit the piece in!) and brought them here. We all know how when inspiration hits we like to jump at it right then and there and while I was unpacking things and putting things away, he was drawing and at the scroll saw. Before dinner was ready, he presented me with "Cowboy Pete and Rocky - his trusty moose" complete with carved cowboy had that he carved on the Dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite sure where he will go with this idea, but it sure is going to be a fun trip, no matter where it winds up. To me Cowboy Pete is a great example of finding inspiration in the most unlikely places and situations.
> 
> So today will be packing up those last things for the post office. I have my Christmas music playing and I am really feeling that I am getting into the spirit of the season. This is the FUN part! I still have my baking and wrapping to do, but that is OK.
> 
> I still have lots of time!
> 
> Have a fun day everyone! I know I will!


They knew what they were doing those people who gave us Lego. Building for the future (pun intentional).
Nice moose.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Procrastination Can Be Rewarding*
> 
> How many of us have made plans to do more than we accomplish over the holiday season? I know I do! It seems that no matter how much I plan ahead, the last week before Christmas is one of me wishing I had done more. I am SO happy that I spent much of the summer and autumn painting the skating pond set for Bernie and Ellen. That is one big relief to have it done (although I still need to build another bridge for their set. Oh well - I have a couple of days yet!)
> 
> I needed to go to the post office and get some last minute cards out that have to go to the States. I think they will make it in time because they all were mailed to the New England states which are just across the Bay. I hope that Canada Post hired extra beavers to transport the extra amount of mail during this busy season (I always say that their mail is so slow because they strap it to the backs of beavers and send then on their way!) So yes, I am a little tardy with sending those cards out, but what's even funnier is that I have some more mail to go out today and I actually think that it may reach its destination by Friday. How's that for "pink cloud thinking?"
> 
> What remains though are for what I will call 'local' people - my friends in Bear River and such - which is located only about 45 minutes from where I live. Certainly if I mailed cards to them they would receive them in time! I could probably walk there with them between now and Friday. So today's task will be to get all those written and to the post office by pick up time which is about 3pm.
> 
> I found out yesterday though that procrastination does have its merits though. After the post office I had a couple of errands and some grocery shopping to do. I found that several of our local stores are putting stuff at half price already. It used to be that the day after Christmas everything would be half price. I remember heading out early with my friend Cari on a couple occasions the morning after Christmas and stocking up on wrap, ornaments and decoration for the next year. It was a sight to be seen and I always felt that it was the final blow the season and the epitome of commercialization. But heck, it was rather fun and we always went out and had a great breakfast and sometimes a good lunch to boot! It was to us, the official end to the Holidays and after all the rushing and wrapping and busyness, a well-deserved girl's day out.
> 
> But seeing all the half price sales and stuff right now, the week of Christmas was quite surprising. I don't really shop much for the holidays, as most of the gifts I give are hand-made. I have already talked about my box obsession and I how the majority of my meager spending goes toward the packaging. I just now needed "a few things" to add on as stocking stuffer type items and last minute gifts that were not really considered. Long story short, I made out like the proverbial bandit. I got some gift sets and cute, useful note pads and ribbon and such and little thingies to tie on the packages and all kinds of stuff for a fraction of the regular price. It was so much FUN and I had that rush you get when you get a great price on your favorite tool or make a great wood score. You all know what I mean. That warm and fuzzy "man - I am COOL!" feeling.
> 
> So I am wondering if we are being conditioned to procrastinate. It is amazing how easily my mind can be swayed by a little positive reinforcement. I am already planning for next year. While everyone else is rushing around all December in a tizzy getting their gifts and wrapping and (worse yet) others are bragging how they were finished with their shopping and wrapping before Thanksgiving (don't you want to slap those people??), I will be sitting here smugly and quietly, knowing that good things come to those who wait and if I can hold out long enough, I will be able to find an array of bargains we never dreamed of prior to December 25th.
> 
> I also got a couple of inspirational ideas for scroll saw projects. Perhaps that was the biggest 'find' of all. Many of my outings are in reality scouting expeditions to see what people are liking these days and many times they are a source of a wealth of ideas that I can apply to woodworking.
> 
> My partner and I were in the toy aisle and he was rummaging through the Lego sets and reminiscing about his Lego building days and he had a great idea to make some cool accessories on the scroll saw that would hook into traditional Lego sets. We then needed to stop at his parents and he crawled up into the attic there and retrieved several dust covered boxes of his Lego sets from his youth (because we needed them here to fit the piece in!) and brought them here. We all know how when inspiration hits we like to jump at it right then and there and while I was unpacking things and putting things away, he was drawing and at the scroll saw. Before dinner was ready, he presented me with "Cowboy Pete and Rocky - his trusty moose" complete with carved cowboy had that he carved on the Dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite sure where he will go with this idea, but it sure is going to be a fun trip, no matter where it winds up. To me Cowboy Pete is a great example of finding inspiration in the most unlikely places and situations.
> 
> So today will be packing up those last things for the post office. I have my Christmas music playing and I am really feeling that I am getting into the spirit of the season. This is the FUN part! I still have my baking and wrapping to do, but that is OK.
> 
> I still have lots of time!
> 
> Have a fun day everyone! I know I will!


Nice moose!
Lego's are great fun!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Procrastination Can Be Rewarding*
> 
> How many of us have made plans to do more than we accomplish over the holiday season? I know I do! It seems that no matter how much I plan ahead, the last week before Christmas is one of me wishing I had done more. I am SO happy that I spent much of the summer and autumn painting the skating pond set for Bernie and Ellen. That is one big relief to have it done (although I still need to build another bridge for their set. Oh well - I have a couple of days yet!)
> 
> I needed to go to the post office and get some last minute cards out that have to go to the States. I think they will make it in time because they all were mailed to the New England states which are just across the Bay. I hope that Canada Post hired extra beavers to transport the extra amount of mail during this busy season (I always say that their mail is so slow because they strap it to the backs of beavers and send then on their way!) So yes, I am a little tardy with sending those cards out, but what's even funnier is that I have some more mail to go out today and I actually think that it may reach its destination by Friday. How's that for "pink cloud thinking?"
> 
> What remains though are for what I will call 'local' people - my friends in Bear River and such - which is located only about 45 minutes from where I live. Certainly if I mailed cards to them they would receive them in time! I could probably walk there with them between now and Friday. So today's task will be to get all those written and to the post office by pick up time which is about 3pm.
> 
> I found out yesterday though that procrastination does have its merits though. After the post office I had a couple of errands and some grocery shopping to do. I found that several of our local stores are putting stuff at half price already. It used to be that the day after Christmas everything would be half price. I remember heading out early with my friend Cari on a couple occasions the morning after Christmas and stocking up on wrap, ornaments and decoration for the next year. It was a sight to be seen and I always felt that it was the final blow the season and the epitome of commercialization. But heck, it was rather fun and we always went out and had a great breakfast and sometimes a good lunch to boot! It was to us, the official end to the Holidays and after all the rushing and wrapping and busyness, a well-deserved girl's day out.
> 
> But seeing all the half price sales and stuff right now, the week of Christmas was quite surprising. I don't really shop much for the holidays, as most of the gifts I give are hand-made. I have already talked about my box obsession and I how the majority of my meager spending goes toward the packaging. I just now needed "a few things" to add on as stocking stuffer type items and last minute gifts that were not really considered. Long story short, I made out like the proverbial bandit. I got some gift sets and cute, useful note pads and ribbon and such and little thingies to tie on the packages and all kinds of stuff for a fraction of the regular price. It was so much FUN and I had that rush you get when you get a great price on your favorite tool or make a great wood score. You all know what I mean. That warm and fuzzy "man - I am COOL!" feeling.
> 
> So I am wondering if we are being conditioned to procrastinate. It is amazing how easily my mind can be swayed by a little positive reinforcement. I am already planning for next year. While everyone else is rushing around all December in a tizzy getting their gifts and wrapping and (worse yet) others are bragging how they were finished with their shopping and wrapping before Thanksgiving (don't you want to slap those people??), I will be sitting here smugly and quietly, knowing that good things come to those who wait and if I can hold out long enough, I will be able to find an array of bargains we never dreamed of prior to December 25th.
> 
> I also got a couple of inspirational ideas for scroll saw projects. Perhaps that was the biggest 'find' of all. Many of my outings are in reality scouting expeditions to see what people are liking these days and many times they are a source of a wealth of ideas that I can apply to woodworking.
> 
> My partner and I were in the toy aisle and he was rummaging through the Lego sets and reminiscing about his Lego building days and he had a great idea to make some cool accessories on the scroll saw that would hook into traditional Lego sets. We then needed to stop at his parents and he crawled up into the attic there and retrieved several dust covered boxes of his Lego sets from his youth (because we needed them here to fit the piece in!) and brought them here. We all know how when inspiration hits we like to jump at it right then and there and while I was unpacking things and putting things away, he was drawing and at the scroll saw. Before dinner was ready, he presented me with "Cowboy Pete and Rocky - his trusty moose" complete with carved cowboy had that he carved on the Dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite sure where he will go with this idea, but it sure is going to be a fun trip, no matter where it winds up. To me Cowboy Pete is a great example of finding inspiration in the most unlikely places and situations.
> 
> So today will be packing up those last things for the post office. I have my Christmas music playing and I am really feeling that I am getting into the spirit of the season. This is the FUN part! I still have my baking and wrapping to do, but that is OK.
> 
> I still have lots of time!
> 
> Have a fun day everyone! I know I will!


"The seminar on procrastination has been postponed."

"Again."

-sign on the U of Y bulletin board when U was a student.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reality Check*

I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.

I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.

Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.

I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.

I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.

With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.

I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.

Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.

I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.

If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.

So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.

I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.

I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.

I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.

On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.

"And that's all I am going to say about that."

I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


----------



## YoungestSon

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


I hope your day also is wonderful. Changing can be difficult but also can lead to things that exceed your expectations. I hope your changes end up exceedingly well.


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Sounds like you definitely woke up with a heavy heart this morning Sheila. It is good that you plan on reevaluating your goals and direction. I think we all must consider doing this from time to time. In fact I think I may follow your lead and give it a go myself the first of this year.

I also can't help but think of a very simple book that was recommended to me by a friend a while back. At first glance it looks like a child's book, but after reading it I found it to give me an incredible different look on how I handle my life. I break it out from time to time as a reminder (a really quick read… really quick). if you get a chance check it out. I assure you… You will be glad you did. Especially now….

"Who Moved My Cheese"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Thanks so much to both of you.

@Maveric - I suppose my heart is heavy in some respects. I think I am quite disappointed in some things. But reality is like that sometimes, isn't it? We see stuff from what I call they "pink cloud' perspective and sometimes it isn't the best way to look at things. There are times when "pink cloud thinking" is good for us and gets us over the humps but living on the pink cloud full time isn't really a good thing.

Just making the decision to change things makes me cheerful already!-> 

I am going to definitely check out the book you recommended.

I'm a tough cookie though and planning is like therapy and fuels my will to succeed. I couldn't do it alone.

Thanks again!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Sheila- I hate that Cheesbook. LOL Corporate America's little panacea book. As for your rethinking and retooling, I believe that you are on a good track to success. You have redesigned your website, you are very creative, and you are able to make patterns and instructional videos that others can and benefit from. I don't know a whole lot about survival in the retail world, my experience in self employment was service oriented, but I do know that stick-to-itiveness is critical, and maintaining the energy to keep reinventing oneself is essential to long term success. I remember the first time I had to raise my fees- I was a nervous wreck about telling my clients, but it had to be done and in short order in order to stay alive. I informed my staff that I was raising fees (and it was about a 15 percent increase with little phase in time) and I was not sure if any of us would still have a job after the notices went out. But I don't believe I lost a single client over that rate increase. In fact most told me I should have done it long ago. I kept working for 17 more years after that.  So sometimes we must have out back against the wall before we gather the courage to make the decisions and implement the changes that must be made. I personally think that your buisness will survive and thrive. But remember it takes at least fiive years to build a buisness that will sustain rather than drain the family budget. Also- I am not sure if you are on etsy.com or not, but on etsy, my friend sells a line of sewing patterns that she designs. That may be another avenue for you to explore? CHIN UP MY FRIEND, and hopefully the economy will improve in 2012.


----------



## Randy63

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


I haven't commented before but felt I should today. I've read your blog several times recently and also watched the videos you recently posted. All are terrific! I have no doubt the work you do is exceptional and am glad to see you've made a decision to take a decisive stand and protect your business. I believe it is very difficult to make a living from woodworking but it can be done. Although by reading your blogs I think you might be overlooking your real talent and that's your talent of writing. You write with feeling and passion and your draw the reader into your world. To me that's a real talent that also could be a very profitable one. 
Just my thoughts for what they're worth. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## beatlefan

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Hi Sheila,
Sorry things are a bit out of tune for you right now-but if it were not for the valley we would never appreciate the beauty of the mountain-hang in there scrollgirl-you're talented and smart-a great combination-also have a Merry Christmas--


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though.  Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Shelia, I have read the book Dan refered to and I liked it. It makes you think if nothing else. Also, I just cam out of a funk that made me pose the question to my self why I keep wood working. I can tell you it will only be for a while and you'll be back on track. Hold fast to what you do and see for yourself.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


hello Sheila 
I have to second Randy about your talent of writting but you know that already 

one thing to say is a few old words that is still in use all over the world

the best defence is often an agressive atack and is used all the time by the bigger company´s 
and so does the singleperson owned company do if they want to survive everytime the deal
with other company´s

one thing a busyness like yours havn´t is a ping-pong thinking tank that can help with inputs
and come up with new ideas so I think this website is more than happy to help you and
to be used as such thinking-tank 

take care
Dennis


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Shelia, 
The thought that keeps running through my head is that 'if you don't stand up for yourself, no one else will.'

You have to be a mama bear with cubs (your business) when it comes to someone taking advantage of you. They are stealing from you your hard work and effort - your intellectual property is valuable, but not if you let them get away with it. You basically let them have it for nothing when you don't stand up.

I don't think of it as confrontation…rather it's the 'competition' to the finish line. It's a game and you are as good or better at competing than they are. You have to have a goal.

The goal of any business is to make money, for if it fails at that, once the money runs out the game is over. All those wonderful feel-good mushy ideals mean nothing when the business is broke. Protect your cubs!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> I am sitting here this morning and having a difficult time getting started writing. Not because I have little to say, but quite the opposite. The problem being that what is going through my mind aren't all pleasant or positive thoughts, but actually a rather harsh and realistic look at things and my business in general.
> 
> I have posted in this series for over 200 consecutive days now, and when I began this blog, I decided that this journal of my business and how it affects my daily life would not only document the accomplishments and achievements that I reach, but also the stumbling blocks that I meet along the way to what hopefully will be a successful venture. I realize that I bring a lot of personal feelings and thoughts into the discussion, but there is no way that I can segregate my business side from my personal side. Perhaps that is some of the problem.
> 
> Since May when I began writing here, I have experienced a good deal of growth. I look back to where I was then and the place that I am now and I definitely see improvement. I am happy about that. I am not quite comfortable yet and not quite convinced that doing this will be able to sustain me, but there are still avenues that I haven't explored yet so I am not ready to give up. There are days though, that I get somewhat tired of fighting the battles and wonder what the heck I am doing this to myself for. Fortunately, with the assistance of support from others and a little time, those moments don't seem to linger and I am able to get back on a positive path and reset my focus back to positive thoughts and actions.
> 
> I have said before how valuable I feel the feedback that I receive here has been to me. Although I barely know most of you, I consider many of you my friends. Your daily support and suggestions have not only helped me personally, but have also forced me to look at things from many different perspectives - something that I am unable to accomplish on my own. Although I haven't always agreed with every time someone has given me advice or suggestions, I can honestly say that whether I did so or not they still helped me see things from many perspectives and I have definitely benefited from your input.
> 
> I also try to give back to the forum here and help others where I can. I often feel it is an uneven exchange because when I give a nugget of advice or answer a question, I don't always realize the value of the information to the recipient. Many times are am reminded of its worth after a suggestion of mine is implemented and it makes me realize that I do have things to contribute here. Many times if it isn't said on the public forum it arrives in a personal message. Either way it is appreciated and does help to make me feel that I am of value here too.
> 
> With that said, I do want you all to be aware how much I value your daily input and thoughts that you offer. Your collective experience and wisdom has helped me make better decisions and approach my business in a way that I haven't been able to previously. I do have a partner for the first time in my business and I find it is very helpful also to have someone to share the daily burdens and decision making with, but like myself, he is so close to things that sometimes it is difficult to emotionally separate from things and look them with complete objectivity.
> 
> I see the approaching end of the year as a time for evaluation. For me, it is an opportunity to sit back and take a firm and objective look at my business and crunch numbers and decide which direction to head in the future. I like bringing in a new year. To some it is just another day, month, year rolling along, but to me it symbolized fresh beginnings and (because I am an optimist) new hope.
> 
> Each year I spend the week after Christmas getting organized and making goals for my business. In the past when my life was quite a mess, I only did this half-halfheartedly. But this year I am in a good place in my life and I am definitely up for the task of doing what I need to do to make things succeed. I see many opportunities on my horizon and it will be my choice whether or not I will choose to pursue them. In doing so, it may mean that I will have to act and react differently than I have in the past, and I realize that some people will not understand or like that. But if I honestly look back at my past business performance common sense tells me that in order to better things, some things needs to change.
> 
> I have a history among not only my business colleagues but also many others in my life of being a 'soft touch'. My patience is long and even when I am pushed to the limit, I tend to quietly go away. I don't like confrontation, even if I know I am being wronged or short-changed. There are people and companies that try to take advantage of this and I am finally beginning to see how detrimental this is both professionally and personally. It is starting to dawn on me that operating in this manner will not only cripple my business, but surely be the death of it.
> 
> If I am to survive in this profession, I need to take a definitive stance. I am not saying that I will be heartless or unfair, but only that I will begin to approach situations and make decisions with my own interests first and foremost. After all, that is what any successful company does. Am I so foolish to think that they actually have my interests in mind? I am ashamed to say that for many years I have thought in that direction. But finally the fog is lifting and I am realizing that their own interests come first, not mine. I am no longer selling my wares at a friendly neighborhood craft fair for an extra couple of dollars. This is my livelihood and if it is going to support me I need to treat it as such. Otherwise I don't stand a chance.
> 
> So what brought on this reality check you may ask? As usual, it isn't one specific event, but an accumulation of things one by one added to the pile. Eventually, the elephant was staring me right in the eyes and I feel he can no longer be avoided. I can't (and will not) sit here in good consciousness and wonder why things aren't going along as I want them to when I am still doing things that are not in my best interest. If I do continue on the path I have been traveling, you can be pretty sure that my company wouldn't make it to the year 2012.
> 
> I am going to wind up on a positive note though. Change - although uncomfortable - can be a good thing. Most of us don't like change I believe, yet we wonder why we are stuck in the same place year after year. My business is "OK" right now, but I want it better. How can I logically expect it to change for the better if I don't make some changes myself? After all, I AM my business.
> 
> I realize that there will be some waves and rifts in this process, and I am prepared for that. I am sure I will ruffle some feathers when the same people that were able to walk all over me and take advantage will no longer be able to do so. I have seen evidence of this in this past year as I was in the process of rebuilding. It seems they were used to the softer, sappier me and when I began making (perfectly reasonable) demands they were some times out of sorts because they couldn't get away with what they were used to with me.
> 
> I expect they will get over it. If not then we all have other options. If I can't make a living at this, I have no business doing it. It really is that plain and simple.
> 
> On a final note, to those of you who were wanted to be updated regarding what has been done about the skating pond scene issue, of the two ads that I sent the magazine, they are going to run the one that *only* shows the skating pond scene and no other products that I offer.
> 
> "And that's all I am going to say about that."
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


This current episode in your business reminds me of what one of the people who encouraged me to go into business when my employer was going bankrupt told me when they were taking advantage of me, "This is business." All of the subs they used in the mid 80's are long gone. All bankrupt, but one. He quit doing their work when he found out he was $200,000 low on a contract he got for about $600,000. It took about 15 years for him to figure it out.

My policy has always been say "NO" when it is obvious I will go bankrupt faster doing what they want than laying the shade drinking beer all day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Good Advice*

I received many responses from several of you yesterday regarding my post. I do very much appreciate all the useful advice and support, and I thought I would respond in general to many of the suggestions here in today's blog. I spent most of the day away from the computer, as I wanted to take a break from it for just a while and refocus on some other things that I am working on. I think that proved to be a good decision, as I accomplished a great deal and once again I have a good and positive feeling about my work.

I found the "Cheese Book" that Dan recommended online and I did read it last night. I feel it was a simple, common-sense way to show what many of you have pointed out not only yesterday, but in the past. Yes, it is a simple story, but sometimes simple is good and although it certainly doesn't encompass every situation, in general I think it is good portrayal of how things like fear of change can paralyze us.

It is odd how some people have such a deep fear of change while others simply thrive on it. I suppose that is the difference between people. While some people are uncomfortable with even the smallest variation in their regular routines, there are others who without constant diversity quickly become bored with their lives and seek out new adventures. I think that most of us lie somewhere in the middle of those two schools of thought.

I remember sitting at O'Hare airport in Chicago waiting for my flight to come here to Canada for the first time. I knew that my life was going to change that day, and I was terrified. There was part of me that was wondering if I was crazy for even considering moving to such a different place than I was used to, but there was also a much larger part of me that needed to do it - just to see what would happen.

It was at a time in my life when my son was just about grown and busy with his own life. My daughter would be coming with me (which didn't work out exactly how I planned, but that is another story) and the opportunity was there for me. Of all the things that were going through my head that morning, there was one thought that stood out among all the others - if I didn't go and see, I would always wonder what would have happened.

As you could imagine, many of my family and friends thought I was crazy. Most of those people were those that have lived in quiet routine for most of their lives and couldn't imagine doing anything that would so drastically change their lives. I never held it against them, as they were used to what they were used to and I did understand even at that time that everyone is different.

My true friends and family (the ones who really know me) have always been supportive of my decision and have looked past their own feelings and have been there for me through the good times and the bad. Those close to me can attest that it hasn't always been smooth sailing for me since coming here. There have been some battles that I would have never anticipated that would have defeated even the most stoic adventurer. But with the help and support of not only my family and friends from the states, but also my new friends here in Canada and my friends that I have met through my woodworking and job, I have not only survived these last years, but I believe I have come out stronger and a better person because of them. I am often asked if I would do it over again knowing how things would be and I can easily and without hesitation answer with a resounding "yes".

Changes are good and necessary if we are to keep on growing. I believe that I wrote in one of my first blogs that I realized that everything in our lives is constantly changing. Perhaps when we run into most of our problems is when we forget that and try to continue on in the same way we have always have while the world around us is changing. I saw that in the Cheese story and I do believe it applies to our lives.

Have you ever noticed that the most resilient people are the most successful? Those willing to adapt and bend seem far happier in their lives and much less stressed out than those who are rigid in their thinking. Although many people believe that change itself is stressful, I am starting to realize that it is far more stressful to remain rigid in a world that is constantly shifting. Perhaps that is the root of much of the anxiety we feel.

Fear of the unknown has crippled countless people. Venturing into the unknown is something that most people hesitate to do. We all like our comfort zones and our safe places that we have worked so hard to forge for ourselves. But then how do we grow? How can we thrive if we keep ourselves tucked neatly in our own safe little place? I don't think it is possible.

So I will look at these recent events in my business life as 'growing pains'. Without discomfort we don't always see the need to change. Perhaps this is a sign that it is time again to spread my wings and make some changes that will be good for me and my business. I believe I said last week that if things hadn't gotten fouled up with the Skating Pond Vignette scene, I wouldn't have contacted the new company and gained another distributor for my patterns. I was uncomfortable and unhappy with how things were going and those feelings forced me to take an action I wouldn't have otherwise taken (and wasn't altogether comfortable doing) and contact this large company and introduce myself and my work. And the results are very promising.

I spent yesterday working on gifts and painting. I didn't want to dwell on things that weren't going well and I wanted to focus on the positive aspects of my life. The sewing box is almost complete and I should have pictures of it for you tomorrow. I read the suggestions and advice from you throughout the day and I really thought about what each of you said. This site is full of insightful and intelligent people and I thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences with me and for your advice. I value the interactions and friendships here very much.

I find my thoughts shifting to those of planning and new patterns and teaching, and I am eagerly awaiting the show in March that will, I am sure, offer an array of new opportunities for me and my business. It is a good place to focus and perhaps one of the most exciting things about it is I don't even have a clue what it will be like.

And I am not afraid.


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Advice*
> 
> I received many responses from several of you yesterday regarding my post. I do very much appreciate all the useful advice and support, and I thought I would respond in general to many of the suggestions here in today's blog. I spent most of the day away from the computer, as I wanted to take a break from it for just a while and refocus on some other things that I am working on. I think that proved to be a good decision, as I accomplished a great deal and once again I have a good and positive feeling about my work.
> 
> I found the "Cheese Book" that Dan recommended online and I did read it last night. I feel it was a simple, common-sense way to show what many of you have pointed out not only yesterday, but in the past. Yes, it is a simple story, but sometimes simple is good and although it certainly doesn't encompass every situation, in general I think it is good portrayal of how things like fear of change can paralyze us.
> 
> It is odd how some people have such a deep fear of change while others simply thrive on it. I suppose that is the difference between people. While some people are uncomfortable with even the smallest variation in their regular routines, there are others who without constant diversity quickly become bored with their lives and seek out new adventures. I think that most of us lie somewhere in the middle of those two schools of thought.
> 
> I remember sitting at O'Hare airport in Chicago waiting for my flight to come here to Canada for the first time. I knew that my life was going to change that day, and I was terrified. There was part of me that was wondering if I was crazy for even considering moving to such a different place than I was used to, but there was also a much larger part of me that needed to do it - just to see what would happen.
> 
> It was at a time in my life when my son was just about grown and busy with his own life. My daughter would be coming with me (which didn't work out exactly how I planned, but that is another story) and the opportunity was there for me. Of all the things that were going through my head that morning, there was one thought that stood out among all the others - if I didn't go and see, I would always wonder what would have happened.
> 
> As you could imagine, many of my family and friends thought I was crazy. Most of those people were those that have lived in quiet routine for most of their lives and couldn't imagine doing anything that would so drastically change their lives. I never held it against them, as they were used to what they were used to and I did understand even at that time that everyone is different.
> 
> My true friends and family (the ones who really know me) have always been supportive of my decision and have looked past their own feelings and have been there for me through the good times and the bad. Those close to me can attest that it hasn't always been smooth sailing for me since coming here. There have been some battles that I would have never anticipated that would have defeated even the most stoic adventurer. But with the help and support of not only my family and friends from the states, but also my new friends here in Canada and my friends that I have met through my woodworking and job, I have not only survived these last years, but I believe I have come out stronger and a better person because of them. I am often asked if I would do it over again knowing how things would be and I can easily and without hesitation answer with a resounding "yes".
> 
> Changes are good and necessary if we are to keep on growing. I believe that I wrote in one of my first blogs that I realized that everything in our lives is constantly changing. Perhaps when we run into most of our problems is when we forget that and try to continue on in the same way we have always have while the world around us is changing. I saw that in the Cheese story and I do believe it applies to our lives.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the most resilient people are the most successful? Those willing to adapt and bend seem far happier in their lives and much less stressed out than those who are rigid in their thinking. Although many people believe that change itself is stressful, I am starting to realize that it is far more stressful to remain rigid in a world that is constantly shifting. Perhaps that is the root of much of the anxiety we feel.
> 
> Fear of the unknown has crippled countless people. Venturing into the unknown is something that most people hesitate to do. We all like our comfort zones and our safe places that we have worked so hard to forge for ourselves. But then how do we grow? How can we thrive if we keep ourselves tucked neatly in our own safe little place? I don't think it is possible.
> 
> So I will look at these recent events in my business life as 'growing pains'. Without discomfort we don't always see the need to change. Perhaps this is a sign that it is time again to spread my wings and make some changes that will be good for me and my business. I believe I said last week that if things hadn't gotten fouled up with the Skating Pond Vignette scene, I wouldn't have contacted the new company and gained another distributor for my patterns. I was uncomfortable and unhappy with how things were going and those feelings forced me to take an action I wouldn't have otherwise taken (and wasn't altogether comfortable doing) and contact this large company and introduce myself and my work. And the results are very promising.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on gifts and painting. I didn't want to dwell on things that weren't going well and I wanted to focus on the positive aspects of my life. The sewing box is almost complete and I should have pictures of it for you tomorrow. I read the suggestions and advice from you throughout the day and I really thought about what each of you said. This site is full of insightful and intelligent people and I thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences with me and for your advice. I value the interactions and friendships here very much.
> 
> I find my thoughts shifting to those of planning and new patterns and teaching, and I am eagerly awaiting the show in March that will, I am sure, offer an array of new opportunities for me and my business. It is a good place to focus and perhaps one of the most exciting things about it is I don't even have a clue what it will be like.
> 
> And I am not afraid.


Sheila, You have such great insight! Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Advice*
> 
> I received many responses from several of you yesterday regarding my post. I do very much appreciate all the useful advice and support, and I thought I would respond in general to many of the suggestions here in today's blog. I spent most of the day away from the computer, as I wanted to take a break from it for just a while and refocus on some other things that I am working on. I think that proved to be a good decision, as I accomplished a great deal and once again I have a good and positive feeling about my work.
> 
> I found the "Cheese Book" that Dan recommended online and I did read it last night. I feel it was a simple, common-sense way to show what many of you have pointed out not only yesterday, but in the past. Yes, it is a simple story, but sometimes simple is good and although it certainly doesn't encompass every situation, in general I think it is good portrayal of how things like fear of change can paralyze us.
> 
> It is odd how some people have such a deep fear of change while others simply thrive on it. I suppose that is the difference between people. While some people are uncomfortable with even the smallest variation in their regular routines, there are others who without constant diversity quickly become bored with their lives and seek out new adventures. I think that most of us lie somewhere in the middle of those two schools of thought.
> 
> I remember sitting at O'Hare airport in Chicago waiting for my flight to come here to Canada for the first time. I knew that my life was going to change that day, and I was terrified. There was part of me that was wondering if I was crazy for even considering moving to such a different place than I was used to, but there was also a much larger part of me that needed to do it - just to see what would happen.
> 
> It was at a time in my life when my son was just about grown and busy with his own life. My daughter would be coming with me (which didn't work out exactly how I planned, but that is another story) and the opportunity was there for me. Of all the things that were going through my head that morning, there was one thought that stood out among all the others - if I didn't go and see, I would always wonder what would have happened.
> 
> As you could imagine, many of my family and friends thought I was crazy. Most of those people were those that have lived in quiet routine for most of their lives and couldn't imagine doing anything that would so drastically change their lives. I never held it against them, as they were used to what they were used to and I did understand even at that time that everyone is different.
> 
> My true friends and family (the ones who really know me) have always been supportive of my decision and have looked past their own feelings and have been there for me through the good times and the bad. Those close to me can attest that it hasn't always been smooth sailing for me since coming here. There have been some battles that I would have never anticipated that would have defeated even the most stoic adventurer. But with the help and support of not only my family and friends from the states, but also my new friends here in Canada and my friends that I have met through my woodworking and job, I have not only survived these last years, but I believe I have come out stronger and a better person because of them. I am often asked if I would do it over again knowing how things would be and I can easily and without hesitation answer with a resounding "yes".
> 
> Changes are good and necessary if we are to keep on growing. I believe that I wrote in one of my first blogs that I realized that everything in our lives is constantly changing. Perhaps when we run into most of our problems is when we forget that and try to continue on in the same way we have always have while the world around us is changing. I saw that in the Cheese story and I do believe it applies to our lives.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the most resilient people are the most successful? Those willing to adapt and bend seem far happier in their lives and much less stressed out than those who are rigid in their thinking. Although many people believe that change itself is stressful, I am starting to realize that it is far more stressful to remain rigid in a world that is constantly shifting. Perhaps that is the root of much of the anxiety we feel.
> 
> Fear of the unknown has crippled countless people. Venturing into the unknown is something that most people hesitate to do. We all like our comfort zones and our safe places that we have worked so hard to forge for ourselves. But then how do we grow? How can we thrive if we keep ourselves tucked neatly in our own safe little place? I don't think it is possible.
> 
> So I will look at these recent events in my business life as 'growing pains'. Without discomfort we don't always see the need to change. Perhaps this is a sign that it is time again to spread my wings and make some changes that will be good for me and my business. I believe I said last week that if things hadn't gotten fouled up with the Skating Pond Vignette scene, I wouldn't have contacted the new company and gained another distributor for my patterns. I was uncomfortable and unhappy with how things were going and those feelings forced me to take an action I wouldn't have otherwise taken (and wasn't altogether comfortable doing) and contact this large company and introduce myself and my work. And the results are very promising.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on gifts and painting. I didn't want to dwell on things that weren't going well and I wanted to focus on the positive aspects of my life. The sewing box is almost complete and I should have pictures of it for you tomorrow. I read the suggestions and advice from you throughout the day and I really thought about what each of you said. This site is full of insightful and intelligent people and I thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences with me and for your advice. I value the interactions and friendships here very much.
> 
> I find my thoughts shifting to those of planning and new patterns and teaching, and I am eagerly awaiting the show in March that will, I am sure, offer an array of new opportunities for me and my business. It is a good place to focus and perhaps one of the most exciting things about it is I don't even have a clue what it will be like.
> 
> And I am not afraid.


Thanks Ron!  Sometimes you have to stop and look to see the tree in the forest. The answers to many problems are many times right in front of us if we take the time to look. Sometimes we need our friends to help us see.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Sewing Box*

Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.

I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.

When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.

In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.

One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)

So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.

I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:


From Diana's Sewing Box

Here is the lid with the finale in place:


From Diana's Sewing Box

And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:


From Diana's Sewing Box

The light bear:


From Diana's Sewing Box

Sewing box and more thread:


From Diana's Sewing Box

Kitty:


From Diana's Sewing Box

Pincushion, scissors and more thread:


From Diana's Sewing Box

Bear 2:


From Diana's Sewing Box

And the final box:


From Diana's Sewing Box

I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.

I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!

I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


This is fantastic. What kind of wood is it?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Actually, it is pine. The walls of the box are joined pine and the base and top are of MDF. I didn't turn the box myself, as it was purchased pre-made. I am glad you like it though. 

Sheila


----------



## ND2ELK

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Hi Sheila

Beautiful piece. You are a very talented artist as well as a scroller. I am sure Diana will love the box. May you and your family have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


waow what a great paint job you did with that box Sheila 

Merry Chrismas to you and your beloved ones
enjoy the holyday´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


If I change my name to Diana! Is this ky box?! LOL. It's really pretty and you do great work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Oh, Leldon! You don't sew! (or do you?) I will have to paint you something to send to you! I just ran out of time this year. Time flies when you're having fun, you know. 

Thanks to Tom and Dennis too! I hope you all have a wonderful Merry Christmas!

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


I had to comment on the beautiful work you did on Diana's box. I know she will be thrilled with it and I hope you will take time to report her reaction(s). Thanking you in advance.

Have a very wondrous Christmas filled with love and good cheer.

Erwin & Edith


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sewing Box*
> 
> Well, it is getting down to the final stretch for me as far as getting all of my gifts done. I am happy to say I finished the sewing box last night and all I have to do is wrap today and finish up some little things. I even got some of my cooking done yesterday so I am feeling good about that.
> 
> I had one minor mishap yesterday when half the lights on my little tree died. I don't have a big tree, but it is rather tall and slender. I actually keep it up year round in the corner of my living room because there are so many times throughout the year that I am photographing ornaments that I like to keep it around. It is only about 18" in diameter and very unobtrusive, and I just kind of like it.
> 
> When my daughter was small, we used to do crafts together and we decorated that tree for each season. On Valentine's Day we had it filled with hearts. During Easter, we made Easter Eggs and decorated them with glitter and paint and stuff. Summer we did little bird houses and we even decorated it for Halloween. In the off seasons, I usually kept white lights on it so it would be neutral but at Christmas time I would change the lights to colored ones. In the past couple of years though, I have left the white lights though the Christmas season. Perhaps I was just being lazy.
> 
> In any case, half of the strand died yesterday afternoon and warranted a trip out - something that I had not anticipated. I did go back to the pharmacy which had all the Christmas things on sale for half price and there was exactly one set of white lights left on the shelf. It was as if they were waiting for me. I also decided since the cost was right that I would purchase a set of colored lights and use them for now. It would be something different and again make the little tree extra special.
> 
> One more incredible find that I came across was a beautiful box large enough to hold the sewing box that I am making. Those of you who read regularly already heard about my obsession with nice boxes and I was thinking that I would have to wrap this present 'as is'. But as luck would have it, there was ONE incredibly nice box in which the sewing box would fit perfectly. (And who says that things don't happen for a reason?)
> 
> So I arrived home and got to work finishing the sewing box. Aside from the final glaze, it is complete. I have several pictures here to show you.
> 
> I decided to paint a tape measure on the top of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Here is the lid with the finale in place:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final pictures with the thread and accessories in place. The machine:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> The light bear:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Sewing box and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Kitty:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Pincushion, scissors and more thread:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> Bear 2:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> And the final box:
> 
> 
> From Diana's Sewing Box
> 
> I am very pleased with how it came out. I can't wait to see how she likes it. The best part doing a project like this is giving it to someone who appreciates it. I like doing this 'folksy' style of painting. It is a fun and easy process and I do find it quite relaxing. I just received some new paints from DecoArt to design with and I am rather anxious to do some new things for painting packets.
> 
> I have so many things that I want to do. I saw a great video on chip carving yesterday and I think it is something that I would like to try. I also want to do some carving with the Dremel and make some smaller jewelry pieces of animals and such. I would also like to try my hand at working some inlace into my scroll sawing designs. I have a long list of new techniques and things I want to try. The list goes on and on!
> 
> I do want to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's projects and gifts that they are making for others, even if I hadn't had time to comment on everything. I wish you all wonderful day filled with love, family and peace. And above all happiness!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Love the tape measure on the top of the box. Happy holidays to you Sheila and a wonderful, productive 2011.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wrapping it Up*

I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.

I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.

I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!

Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.

And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


All in all it's just another… brick in the wall…............... STOP! AND SMELL THE COFFEE! You have done enough my friend.  Enjoy the day… sit a spell… ignore the sawdust..  Have a WONDERFUL HOLIDAY SHEILA!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


Merry Christmas Sheila.

Beethoven's ninth was a good choice for this morning, with part of his "Ode to Joy" singing:

"Whoever has had the great fortune
To be a friend's friend,
Whoever has won a devoted wife,
Join in our jubilation!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


Oh, I am DONE, Kelly! I just had to wait for the varnish to dry on some things! LOL I am really going to enjoy the day! 

I hope you do too!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


Yes, What if it does? Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


Merry Chrismas to you and yours Sheila

Dennis


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


I send you blessings too Shiela for this special day & the coming year
Happy Christmas
Trevor


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping it Up*
> 
> I have only three small presents to wrap before noon. My cooking and baking is done. The house is a mess and I don't really care. It didn't quite snow, but it is spitting a few flurries so there is some hope.
> 
> I listened to Beethoven's ninth symphony yesterday while wrapping and finishing up gifts and I can still hear it in my head as I am writing now. It is quiet here now because I don't want to disturb the memory of it. I hadn't heard it in years and had forgotten how magnificent it is. It never ceases to amaze me the power that music has over me. I also listened to "The Wall" - an album that was popular during my university days and felt the same exhilaration. It has also been one of my all time favorites and never fails to make me feel good.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to wish my Christian friends a Merry Christmas, those of other beliefs Happy Holidays, and to everyone else I hope you have an incredible day too!
> 
> Thank you all once again for your friendships and sharing. And thank you for allowing me to express myself here daily and share my thoughts and ideas with you. You have inspired me so very much and have enriched my life greatly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day filled with love, happiness, friendship, family and peace. Remember to take time to enjoy the simple things in your life.
> 
> And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more. ~Dr Seuss


Merry Christmas Sheila,

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Holiday Continues*

It was a very nice day yesterday. Although there was no snow on the ground, my practical side got the best of me and I rationalized that it was far better to drive on dry pavement than in the snow and ice. The Mustang has been parked and won't see the road until the spring thaw, but even with a more practical vehicle, it was still better to be safe this way than have the romanticism of a white Christmas. When I awoke this morning, there seems to be a hint of a dusting of snow on the grassy areas, but it is hard to tell.

We had a lovely turkey dinner at Bernie and Ellen's place in Digby. It was a relaxing day with good food and good company. Ellen's main fret was that the turkey she had made only came with one wing. She was a bit upset about it and mentioned it several times, but I thought it was hardly enough to ruin an otherwise pleasant dinner. She worries though, as she likes everything to be just perfect. As far as I was concerned, the dinner was perfect. I think had we not been told, no one would have been the wiser, as the turkey was laid out already carved on a large platter when it was served.

After dinner we all exchanged gifts and I am very happy to report that Ellen was thrilled with receiving the Skating Pond Vignette. It was wonderful to see the look on her face as she realized what it was, as she had only seen the original set sometime back in March or April. She immediately cleared a place under the tree and had me set it up right then and there so she could examine each piece, all the while saying how she couldn't believe I took the time to make it for her. It felt incredible to have made something that was so appreciated. I was so very happy that I had spent those many, many evenings working on for her. As with the set that I made for my son, I wanted to give something really special that they would not be able to get anywhere else and would appreciate.

It is good to give back to those who have given to you over the years. As many of you may have experienced, there have been times when you have given something you have made to someone who is not quite appreciative of the time and effort it took for you to do so. I think as craftspeople we have all had that happen from time to time. Some people just don't see the worth in an object that isn't manufactured or store bought.

But giving something such as this set to both Ellen and my son, I knew that they would both enjoy it for years to come. My son has many of the holiday decorations that I have made over the years, and I enjoy seeing him decorate his own house with them from season to season. I hope that one day he will pass them down to his own children and they will become part of his own family traditions. And it will remind them of me in the same way that the original set I made reminds me of that painted set my own grandparents had under their tree. I suppose that is what traditions are.

Today is going to be a continuation of the holiday. We are going to visit and dinner and I will be able to present Diane with her sewing box. I hope that she is as happy with it as Ellen was with her gift. I am quite excited to see her reaction.

I am happy that the holiday spans over a couple of days. With all the weeks of preparation, it would be a shame if it were over in one short day. I find I like it better when spread over several days, giving time to really enjoy the company and food and festivities.

I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday, and continue to have a great weekend too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Continues*
> 
> It was a very nice day yesterday. Although there was no snow on the ground, my practical side got the best of me and I rationalized that it was far better to drive on dry pavement than in the snow and ice. The Mustang has been parked and won't see the road until the spring thaw, but even with a more practical vehicle, it was still better to be safe this way than have the romanticism of a white Christmas. When I awoke this morning, there seems to be a hint of a dusting of snow on the grassy areas, but it is hard to tell.
> 
> We had a lovely turkey dinner at Bernie and Ellen's place in Digby. It was a relaxing day with good food and good company. Ellen's main fret was that the turkey she had made only came with one wing. She was a bit upset about it and mentioned it several times, but I thought it was hardly enough to ruin an otherwise pleasant dinner. She worries though, as she likes everything to be just perfect. As far as I was concerned, the dinner was perfect. I think had we not been told, no one would have been the wiser, as the turkey was laid out already carved on a large platter when it was served.
> 
> After dinner we all exchanged gifts and I am very happy to report that Ellen was thrilled with receiving the Skating Pond Vignette. It was wonderful to see the look on her face as she realized what it was, as she had only seen the original set sometime back in March or April. She immediately cleared a place under the tree and had me set it up right then and there so she could examine each piece, all the while saying how she couldn't believe I took the time to make it for her. It felt incredible to have made something that was so appreciated. I was so very happy that I had spent those many, many evenings working on for her. As with the set that I made for my son, I wanted to give something really special that they would not be able to get anywhere else and would appreciate.
> 
> It is good to give back to those who have given to you over the years. As many of you may have experienced, there have been times when you have given something you have made to someone who is not quite appreciative of the time and effort it took for you to do so. I think as craftspeople we have all had that happen from time to time. Some people just don't see the worth in an object that isn't manufactured or store bought.
> 
> But giving something such as this set to both Ellen and my son, I knew that they would both enjoy it for years to come. My son has many of the holiday decorations that I have made over the years, and I enjoy seeing him decorate his own house with them from season to season. I hope that one day he will pass them down to his own children and they will become part of his own family traditions. And it will remind them of me in the same way that the original set I made reminds me of that painted set my own grandparents had under their tree. I suppose that is what traditions are.
> 
> Today is going to be a continuation of the holiday. We are going to visit and dinner and I will be able to present Diane with her sewing box. I hope that she is as happy with it as Ellen was with her gift. I am quite excited to see her reaction.
> 
> I am happy that the holiday spans over a couple of days. With all the weeks of preparation, it would be a shame if it were over in one short day. I find I like it better when spread over several days, giving time to really enjoy the company and food and festivities.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday, and continue to have a great weekend too.


thank´s for the update on the recivers reaction  Sheila 
great blog , enjoy the days

take care out there on the roads 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Aftermath*

I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.

I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.

I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.

I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.

I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.

On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.

Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?

I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)

Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.

It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I think you'll like chip carving and with your artistic ability, you'll be a natural.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I have the book by Dennis Moor that I read and I also see that Lee Valley tools carries his knives. His methods were similar to the ones I saw in the video (the name of the man who did the video escapes me right now) but it looked really looked like something that I would enjoy.

I think the most challenging part for me will be sharpening the knives. The stones actually cost almost as much as the knife set. I know it is easy to muck up knives and I haven't had much experience with sharpening. I saw the electric sharpening machine, but the angles only adjust to about 20 degrees and Mr. Moor recommends a 10 degree angle so I feel like I should learn to do it by hand. Probably better anyway and one less tool to have around. 

Any thoughts on it would be welcome.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I, too, want to try my hand at carving. I just never seem to have the time though. Chips (fellow lumberjock) even brought me some small pieces that were already started to practice on. Everytime I see them I feel guilty that I haven't picked them up. As a matter of fact, typing that, now I feel guilty that I haven't had time to go pay Chips a visit. 
I'm glad you had a nice Christmas and got some snow. We didn't get a blanket, but just the few snow flurries we did see yesterday are a rarity here in Mississippi. The holidays were great. I even got some leftover ham this year. Usually, with eight kids, by the time I go back to make a ham sandwich, all the ham is gone. I think this year was different because I also deep fried a turkey, which I did not get any leftovers from.
I can't wait to get back to the saw either. My current project kept me mind occupied even during Christmas. That's the bad thing about walking away from a project in the middle of it to do other thing, no matter what it is. I constantly think about the unfinished project until I can finally get back to it. Sometimes that's a good thing though. For example, on my current project, that time of reflection over Christmas has made me decide to change my method all together for appying detail pieces. I won't go into that, you'll much rather see the finished piece anyway, I'm sure.
And why are there not 48 hours in the day Sheila? Because people like you and I would wear ourselves out and I would actually hurt my health even more trying to squeeze 49 hours out of it.


----------



## YoungestSon

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila,

Sounds like your spirits are brighter than the last time I commented. I am glad for that. Winter is the north is hard and bright spirits help get through the cold days and long dark nights.

I have never tried chip carving but it sounds like you have a concept of combining it with your other talents and that is probably the most important thing.

May your Monday also be a good one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


William you are right! If I had 48 hours, I would want 49. LOL Just so many fun things to try! I think you chandelier is going to be a great project and I am watching that blog with interest. I don't know how you are cutting six thicknesses of 1/4" ply. You have the patience of a saint!

Thank you too, Don. I am sorry about my tantrum a couple of days ago. Sometimes things just pile up and I get tired of putting out fires. I do feel better but I also maintain that I am going to stand my ground. Taking a break has and is a good thing now and then. Sometimes I just need to focus on something else every once in a while. I feel good about things and am ready to attack them with cheerfulness and vigor! I already had a customer email me this morning and ask what I will have new on the site in the near future. It made me see I had better get back to doing some drawing! I have lots of ideas though so it is a great way to start the new year! 

Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Can't wait to see what your work will be like with this new dimension added to your list of skills


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I am sure it is as easy as it looks on the video! <--(sarcasm!) I hope that I can manage it though. I would love to have some nice accented borders to some of the scroll work and frames. I always like blending different techniques and types of woodworking. It is what makes it FUN!

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Free ebook for carving
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/22107/22107-h/22107-h.htm


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Ohhh! Thanks, Kelly! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila, I've a spare set (2) chip carving knifes you would be welcome to.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> I feel like I have been on vacation for a month! I am not sure why, because I was doing things all the time. Lots of them had to do with the business too. But I suppose the main focus was getting my personal stuff done and really enjoying the holiday. And that I did.
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the last several days now. Having a beautiful white blanket during the holidays just sets the mood right for me. We have received nothing but a couple of light flurries which dusted the landscape only to be gone in a few short hours. Last night however, we finally did have a decent amount of snow. In the middle of the night the lights flickered a couple of times and I needed to get up and unplug all the electronics - just in case. The last thing I need is a computer blow out.
> 
> I awoke this morning to resetting things and getting the network back on line. I must admit that I am getting pretty good at it, as things need to be done in a certain sequence in order to connect properly. It only took one try and here I am, back and ready to go.
> 
> I did, however hear some unsettling noises from one of my hard drives as I rebooted. Although I have everything backed up through the network on a different computer altogether, I really don't want to have to go through the motions of reformatting and all so I am going to check it out further when my partner is here to help me. He knows far more than I do about computers and stuff. It wouldn't hurt to throw another hard drive in there for some extra security and peace of mind. You never can have too many back ups as far as I am concerned. Right now too they are so cheap they are practically giving them away too, so it may be a good time to expand. Just something I need to think about.
> 
> I also need to do some general organization in my folders. My computer desktop probably has 50 things on it and like a real desktop, is annoyingly cluttered. I look here and think that it is just as easy to have a 'virtual mess' as it is a 'real mess' and that it can be easy to not file things properly and let things get out of hand. Usually I am pretty good about it, but in the last minute flurry of activity, it got away from me. Time to clean up and back up again.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I watched a couple of carving videos over the last couple of days and I think I want to try my hand at chip carving. It really looked cool and I liked the fact that it needs only a couple of tools to accomplish good results and that it really isn't very messy. I can see combining some chip carving with some scroll saw patterns and also even doing some power carving with the Dremel to make some interesting designs. Lee Valley has a nice set of knives that aren't very expensive and some free shipping offers and I am debating whether I will use my Christmas money to invest in them. If any of you have had any chip carving experience, I would love to hear what you think. After seeing all the beautiful carvings here I would love to learn at least the basics.
> 
> Why aren't there 48 hours in a day?
> 
> I have a long list of new woodworking projects I want to get to, so hopefully I will have some new woodworking projects to show you here before long. I thank you for indulging me over the past few weeks when I sort of drifted off in other directions. I know that painting isn't really what you all want to see, but it took up much of my time and I did want to share it with you all. (By the way, Diane really liked the sewing box. I was very happy to see her reaction.)
> 
> Most of my companies that I deal with are closed this week. Even here in Canada, the banks and post offices are all closed too. They have what is called "boxing day" here which is a holiday that I don't quite understand, but since Christmas fell on a Saturday, somehow the holiday is extended to today and I think the banks are closed tomorrow also. And then on to the New Years holidays a couple of days after that. So it will be happening all over again.
> 
> It is a good time to stay home and eat leftovers and get everything organized and ready for the new year. I will enjoy talking a nice long walk today, as I much prefer the snow to the cold rain that we have been having. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend and get some time this week to take a breath and enjoy the remaining days of 2010.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Really????? I would sure like that! I had a set and I gave them away when I came here from Chicago. I have done that with many of my things and then have had to re-buy stuff again. Let me know what you want for them.

Thanks so much! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Clenaing Up and Backing Up*

Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.

I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.

I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.

I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.

My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.

As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.

Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.

In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.

I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.

My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.

We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.

The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.










I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.

If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


i have to hand it to you sheila
if you can make heads or tail of this computer clean-up

i wander around in mine sometimes
i find a file somewhere
and open it
empty
then somewhere else
'oh wow there is that pipe wrench
i've been looking for'
then there is the 20 year old
laying around asking for money

i can never seem to find them when i look
and can't seem to erase pictures
no mater how hard i try

kind of like a pyramid
from some unknown pharaoh
that was a pack rat

some i move when the window gives me a choice
but can't find it again either

when i do a check
it tells me everything is just fine
so i leave things in place
in the molasses they are trapped in

when they start leaking out of the ports
i will sweep them in the trash


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


Oh, Paton . . . . you have my deepest compassion and sympathy! I HATE when I can't find something that I am looking for. I always say I am "organized because I am so unorganized".

When I was in grammar school we still had 'card catalogs' in the libraries and I remember thinking how stupid it was to have to learn how to file stuff. You know what? Even with the huge advance in technology and having everything in digital files, it is still important to keep them somewhat organized.

A couple of years ago my computer was 4GB. Now between my own (1TB) and the network it is up to 3TB on several different drives. I have no choice to but keep things tidy - especially with two people accessing much of the information.

I think the best way is to keep it as simple as possible. I have helped a couple of friends organize their computers and as much as I love old fashioned stuff, I always had a little geek living inside that is fascinated by computers and how they work. I am not an expert by any means, but can hold my own with most stuff and keep learning every day. It is worth the time investment for me to be able to fix most problems I come across, but it has taken me several years to learn to do so. Thus my signature line.


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


I liked the old card catalog system.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


Me too, RG! It does have its merits! I used to want to be a librarian actually. I LOVED the library and the peacefulness and quiet and the hundreds and thousands of books. I even used to go there on Saturday and listen to the classical music albums (YES - VINYL!!) and spend hours there reading and listening to music!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


oh 
and thanks for the tip 
about the speed of the scroll saw

now i will make an effort
to organize my computer
and start a list of where tools are in the shop
maybe with a google map

when i find the scroll saw
i will do as you suggested

thank you


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


Sheila if you want snow and alot of it 
I´m pretty sure you are welcome with a shovel in your hand
on an island called Bornholm here in Denmark they have had 5 meters snow
and the island is more or less totely closed down and have been so the last 6 days
the police and the homegard milits is helping to bring food and medic out to people and animals
they have requested for haevy maschinery this morning from other parts of the country
to help clear the road sytems over there 
not even the rest of Scandinavia has so much snow as they have 
in the week up to Chrismas and during chrismas we have had down to -20 to -25 degree celsius
at the nights here in Denmark 
so be carefull not to get what you ask for ….LOL

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


Well . . . I am a reasonable girl, Dennis! You know what they say - "Anything in moderation!"

I caught up on my news here a little this morning after writing the blog and I saw that some places in New York had over 30 inches! YIKES!!! Where the heck do you put that in a big city??? It brings back memories of my childhood when I lived in the city of Chicago (not the suburbs) and people marked their parking space territories with chairs, boxes, and anything they could get their hands on. Woe to the person who parked in a pre-claimed space!!!!!

I'll take some snow - in moderation please!

Hope you are keeping warm and safe there Dennis!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


The organization/cleanup may be a bad sign. History's grand masters worked from a clutter. Take a look at Einstien's office or Harry Pope's shop. I used to worry about my clutter until I found out about that; then, i quit worrying about it )


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


) LOL 
I take snow in small dozes too Sheila so I stay on my island this time 
but where I was raised we had ither lot of snow or heavy frost during the withers

I like the snow in the winther but my back hates cold wether and sometimes lock
together ….........sadly when you enjoy a good snowball fight with the kids….LOL
and come in after a few hours in the snow and have frech homebaked with jam 
and hot cacao with whiped cream on top…......well those memery´s …lol

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


OH CRAP, TS!!!! You mean I gotta make it messy again???!!!! And I thought I was doin' good!!! LOL Maybe I can just say that I'll leave the major amount of clutter inside my head. That way I will know it is there but I'll look good for appearance sake. 

The cocoa sounds great Dennis! I am drinking a nice cup of coffee laced with a touch of cinnamon while I am watching the second leg of the storm attack. It was calm for a while and is not raging again. My kitty "Pancakes" is by my side and the other two are curled up and sleeping. In between my answering here and reading, I am drawing my next pattern out. It is a good day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Clenaing Up and Backing Up*
> 
> Sometimes I can be somewhat dorky. By that I mean that the silliest things make me happy - things that are so small and insignificant that most normal people wouldn't notice.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning up and organizing my computer, and boy am I happy! As usual at this time of year, it really was a mess. I think that when I am pressed for time, I tend to not put things where they should go immediately and as with anything, they tend to build up. Even my desk top was atrocious. There had to be fifty files and icons on it and whenever I tried to find anything it took me much too long to sift through everything and locate it.
> 
> I thought it was funny how a virtual desktop could get just as cluttered and messy as a real one. You wouldn't think. I use my desktop to put stuff on temporarily when I know I am going to email it or upload it and then it is supposed to go into a file that is its permanent home. Usually things only stay up there for a day or two and then get filed into the system. I also have probably about 20 or so shortcuts up there to my most used files and programs. Twenty may seem a lot, but I have tried for many years to pare down the number and I have come to the conclusion that every one of them is necessary to me. The less clicks the better as far as I am concerned. I am all for efficiency.
> 
> I also enjoy my set of custom icons that I use throughout my system. I found this program called "Icon Packager" and it allows you to change the icons of your entire system quickly and easily. It was only about $15 and I felt it was well worth it, as I look at my computer all day and being a graphics person in general I love having my computer unique and cool looking. That along with some beautiful desktop backgrounds makes my computer a very pleasant place to work. When I am not working, I enjoy the beautiful artwork displayed on the screen.
> 
> My partner is what I call a minimalist, and teases me incessantly because of these things. He also thrives on organization and he prides himself on his own computer desktop which has only four icons on it and a black desktop background. Neat. Clean. Simple. I must say it is very appealing to see things so streamlined on his computer, but I still prefer my cool eye candy. I suppose that is why they call them "Personal Computers." To each his own.
> 
> As far as the guts though, everything is neat as a pin. And more importantly, everything is backed up. I don't believe that I have ever housed so much information on a computer before and had it so efficiently stored and organized. From drawings to movies to music to web stuff everything has its own place and everything is now in it. And everything is backed up on totally separate disks and computers. The chances of everything going at once are very small. If they do though, my patterns themselves are backed up on a DVD so they are completely safe. I have even gone so far as to store the said DVD at my friend's house so that if there is a fire or something like that, I still will have my pattern files. There are over 400 of them and losing them would not be good as you can imagine.
> 
> Even the hundreds and hundreds of reference photos and pictures I have are all tagged for easy indexing and locating. I love that Windows 7 has a great search feature in its file explorer. I believe that feature came out in Vista and although I was a die-hard XP fan, that feature alone won me over. When I first realized that it was able to do this, I spent more than a month tagging the thousands of photos and pictures that I have. I would sit at night and spend an hour or two just renaming and tagging things so I could search by keyword and find all the relevant pictures I wanted. What a job! But once set up, it is a marvelous efficient way to find things and quite easy to keep up. When I find new reference photos or pictures, I put them in a separate folder I call "new pictures" and it is kind of a temporary holding tank until I can properly name them and tag them. Once that is done, I file them into their respective folders (bears in the bear folder, etc.) My temporary new folder had over 300 pictures in it to be named and filed and that was a large part of my work yesterday. But now the folder is empty and I can start fresh.
> 
> In looking at all of those files, I was reminded of so many projects that I want to get busy on. There is so much cool stuff to do I can't wait to get started. I just have to decide on a direction.
> 
> I have had many requests for some more non-seasonal candle trays so I think I will begin there. I want to do many more geometric Frank Lloyd Wright type candle holders as well as geometric swirls and such and I think it will be a fun way to get drawing again. The trays are still selling quite well and I believe there are many who want to have them all so I need to strike while the iron is hot and get going on them.
> 
> My partner spent the day yesterday rewriting and coding several articles for the site. I have had the articles as downloads on the site, but they are in PDF format and it would be more beneficial for us to have the actual articles up there as it would not only add relevant key words to the site which will help our ranking with the search engines, but will also give people reason to keep going back to the site to read them. The template that our site is on doesn't really support the format that we want, so he is hand-coding everything to make it look attractive and easy to read and include the pictures. They aren't there yet, but when they are done and up there, they will be a great addition and look very professional.
> 
> We were looking at some sites of web-designers yesterday and couldn't believe how crummy some of them looked. We wondered how one could proclaim themselves a web designer and offer such 'blah' stuff. Many of them looked like a third grader put them together. As I said, we are all for streamlining things, but there is a difference between 'simple' and 'plain'. Many of them were not easy to navigate either, and were missing several important features. It just made us think.
> 
> The sun is coming up now and I just can barely see out the window and much to my amazement there appears to be a blizzard outside. The snow is blowing and swirling and coming down really hard. I don't have regular cable or TV (I watch everything from my computers) and with being as busy as I was I didn't really get to read the news yesterday, but this morning a few people were talking about a big storm that occurred across the bay from us on the eastern coast of the US that was heading our way. I think it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wishing for snow for the past week now and I think that my wish is coming true. but I am prepared. I have food, water, cat food, etc. and even if I do lose power, I can paint and draw. It is good to be prepared. I don't know if I will be going for my walk today though. If I do, I will bring my camera. It looks like we already have about six inches of snow and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two, you will know why. Keep warm and be happy! And have a wonderful and creative day!


I just sit here read a little on the screen the coffee and reading a new book 
woth something I studyed alot in my younger days becourse some of my uncles
was in the resistance under WW II and one was a german soldier ,in the later years alot of new infomation
has come forward after they have opened the achives 
and I tought an updated correct version was in place with the wether we have at the moment 
the book I´m reading now is about the D-Day and the first time after….....

well I gess nothing to do with woodwoorking just me that need it I think before I can move on
and get out of the sore tiredness feeling I have after some very long weeks on the job
during November and December….....I wuold rather bee in the basement and tryed last night
but not much was done ….had´t the right feeling for it

but I gess in the long run it will turn out to have been a well used time after all 
to take an evening off just relaxing with a book and talk with some freinds on L J 

take care
Dennnis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking a Break Now and Then *

I think that sometimes getting away from things and taking a break can be extremely beneficial. Especially to someone like me who works from home and never really gets away from their business. Over the past several months, I have taken a couple of what I call 'day trips' but other than that, I hadn't really had a break from things. I realize that this is part of owning your own business, but I also feel that sometimes it can get to you and you need to spend some time on other things to keep you fresh and excited about things.

I like working on what I call personal stuff during the month of December. One may argue that I am not really getting away from my job at all because I am still doing woodworking and painting and such and after all that is what my job is all about, but the psychological difference of doing something for a mass of people and to make a profit on your business and doing something as a gift for a loved one is huge.

That's not to say that I don't enjoy what I do on a daily basis, but during the past few weeks I was able to work mostly on gifts for others and refocus a large portion of my attention on having fun creating and not think in the least of how much profit it may bring. For someone looking in from the outside, it may be difficult to distinguish the difference, but I can assure you that it is tremendous.

Anyone who really knows me knows that I truly enjoy creating designs for others. I feel that I am not alone in saying that it is probably the main reason that I started doing this in the first place. However, when it is thrust upon you day in and day out, sometimes we are more aware of the pressure we have put on ourselves than the pleasure we gain from our work. We forget the reason why we do this type of job in the first place. I don't believe that any job is immune to that. However, by being aware of that and allowing ourselves some time to refresh and change gears for a bit, it helps us stay interested and creative and work at our best. It's the old "I can't miss you if you don't go away" philosophy and it does have some merit.

With that said, I am very happy with how the day went yesterday. It seemed like forever since I have been actually drawing on the computer and even longer since I have been at the scroll saw. I had almost forgotten how much I enjoyed it. I spent the most productive part of the day drawing up a new candle tray that is just about ready to cut today and I am very happy with the design.

The candle trays have been extremely successful and I have had many requests for more designs for them. Many people who made them for Christmas gifts have already come to me and told me how well-received they were and how people loved them. I have requests for not only other holiday designs, but also non-holiday ones that can be left out all year. I have so many ideas for them in my head that it is hard to settle down and realize that I need to just draw one at a time. As I sat down to draw yesterday, I found myself getting lost and overwhelmed by the number of versions I was thinking about at once. I finally realized that I had to just start with ONE and go from there.

I chose another Celtic design. I wanted to get my feet wet with some simple geometry and the Celtic designs are just that. Clean lines and repetition. They aren't so complex as the Art Deco designs that I am thinking about doing, but they are simple enough to get me back in the swing of things. The first Celtic candle tray I did was well-received and I understand that there are lots of people who enjoy this type of design so I feel that it is a good place to start.

Within a couple of hours, I had the design nearly completed. It is quite different than the first Celtic design that I did and I don't think it will take that long to cut. I plan on doing so today.

I didn't get to my walk until after 8pm last night. It snowed off and on all day, at times with it blowing sideways. After writing yesterday morning, I read the NY Times on my computer and realized the scope of the storm that had hit the city. What we are receiving was part of that storm system, but nowhere near as severe. We did get several inches, however, and there were a couple of times I nearly slipped and fell on the icy road. We stayed on the road however and chose not to venture into the woods, as on the path as the drifts were quite high and it wouldn't have been prudent to try to navigate in the dark. It was beautiful out though, although it was a bit windy and definitely cold. I wore several layers of clothes and didn't feel it much except on my cheeks.

Taking breaks such as that are so beneficial. In the past couple of weeks, I have read about and talked to several others who have found themselves stuck in creative ruts. I, myself was feeling rather flat at times and I did notice that things were getting to me a bit more than usual. iI suppose we could blame it on the busy holiday season and the pressure that it brings with it, but for myself at least I feel that part of it was because I had been doing too much for too long and just needed to step back and change gears for a while. Fortunately I was able to do so.

Today will be exciting for me as I get to actually make some saw dust. My landlord is on holiday, so I can get an early start without having to worry about bothering her (although she says she can't hear it anyway). I am looking forward to feeling productive again and making some new and fun designs.

I hope it is a good day for you all too!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking a Break Now and Then *
> 
> I think that sometimes getting away from things and taking a break can be extremely beneficial. Especially to someone like me who works from home and never really gets away from their business. Over the past several months, I have taken a couple of what I call 'day trips' but other than that, I hadn't really had a break from things. I realize that this is part of owning your own business, but I also feel that sometimes it can get to you and you need to spend some time on other things to keep you fresh and excited about things.
> 
> I like working on what I call personal stuff during the month of December. One may argue that I am not really getting away from my job at all because I am still doing woodworking and painting and such and after all that is what my job is all about, but the psychological difference of doing something for a mass of people and to make a profit on your business and doing something as a gift for a loved one is huge.
> 
> That's not to say that I don't enjoy what I do on a daily basis, but during the past few weeks I was able to work mostly on gifts for others and refocus a large portion of my attention on having fun creating and not think in the least of how much profit it may bring. For someone looking in from the outside, it may be difficult to distinguish the difference, but I can assure you that it is tremendous.
> 
> Anyone who really knows me knows that I truly enjoy creating designs for others. I feel that I am not alone in saying that it is probably the main reason that I started doing this in the first place. However, when it is thrust upon you day in and day out, sometimes we are more aware of the pressure we have put on ourselves than the pleasure we gain from our work. We forget the reason why we do this type of job in the first place. I don't believe that any job is immune to that. However, by being aware of that and allowing ourselves some time to refresh and change gears for a bit, it helps us stay interested and creative and work at our best. It's the old "I can't miss you if you don't go away" philosophy and it does have some merit.
> 
> With that said, I am very happy with how the day went yesterday. It seemed like forever since I have been actually drawing on the computer and even longer since I have been at the scroll saw. I had almost forgotten how much I enjoyed it. I spent the most productive part of the day drawing up a new candle tray that is just about ready to cut today and I am very happy with the design.
> 
> The candle trays have been extremely successful and I have had many requests for more designs for them. Many people who made them for Christmas gifts have already come to me and told me how well-received they were and how people loved them. I have requests for not only other holiday designs, but also non-holiday ones that can be left out all year. I have so many ideas for them in my head that it is hard to settle down and realize that I need to just draw one at a time. As I sat down to draw yesterday, I found myself getting lost and overwhelmed by the number of versions I was thinking about at once. I finally realized that I had to just start with ONE and go from there.
> 
> I chose another Celtic design. I wanted to get my feet wet with some simple geometry and the Celtic designs are just that. Clean lines and repetition. They aren't so complex as the Art Deco designs that I am thinking about doing, but they are simple enough to get me back in the swing of things. The first Celtic candle tray I did was well-received and I understand that there are lots of people who enjoy this type of design so I feel that it is a good place to start.
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I had the design nearly completed. It is quite different than the first Celtic design that I did and I don't think it will take that long to cut. I plan on doing so today.
> 
> I didn't get to my walk until after 8pm last night. It snowed off and on all day, at times with it blowing sideways. After writing yesterday morning, I read the NY Times on my computer and realized the scope of the storm that had hit the city. What we are receiving was part of that storm system, but nowhere near as severe. We did get several inches, however, and there were a couple of times I nearly slipped and fell on the icy road. We stayed on the road however and chose not to venture into the woods, as on the path as the drifts were quite high and it wouldn't have been prudent to try to navigate in the dark. It was beautiful out though, although it was a bit windy and definitely cold. I wore several layers of clothes and didn't feel it much except on my cheeks.
> 
> Taking breaks such as that are so beneficial. In the past couple of weeks, I have read about and talked to several others who have found themselves stuck in creative ruts. I, myself was feeling rather flat at times and I did notice that things were getting to me a bit more than usual. iI suppose we could blame it on the busy holiday season and the pressure that it brings with it, but for myself at least I feel that part of it was because I had been doing too much for too long and just needed to step back and change gears for a while. Fortunately I was able to do so.
> 
> Today will be exciting for me as I get to actually make some saw dust. My landlord is on holiday, so I can get an early start without having to worry about bothering her (although she says she can't hear it anyway). I am looking forward to feeling productive again and making some new and fun designs.
> 
> I hope it is a good day for you all too!


If it makes you feel any better, I know exactly what you mean. You CAN get away while still doing woodwork. If you truly enjoy what you do, then sometimes "getting away" can just mean working on something you WANT to work on instead of something you HAVE to work on. 
As for scrolling, I often have a tendancy to work the scroll saw into whatever I'm building. Every now and then, I'll get to feeling kind of tired of scrolling. So I'll do a project (or two) that doesn't require the use of the scroll saw. By the time I finish that, I'm missing my scroll saw like and old friend.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking a Break Now and Then *
> 
> I think that sometimes getting away from things and taking a break can be extremely beneficial. Especially to someone like me who works from home and never really gets away from their business. Over the past several months, I have taken a couple of what I call 'day trips' but other than that, I hadn't really had a break from things. I realize that this is part of owning your own business, but I also feel that sometimes it can get to you and you need to spend some time on other things to keep you fresh and excited about things.
> 
> I like working on what I call personal stuff during the month of December. One may argue that I am not really getting away from my job at all because I am still doing woodworking and painting and such and after all that is what my job is all about, but the psychological difference of doing something for a mass of people and to make a profit on your business and doing something as a gift for a loved one is huge.
> 
> That's not to say that I don't enjoy what I do on a daily basis, but during the past few weeks I was able to work mostly on gifts for others and refocus a large portion of my attention on having fun creating and not think in the least of how much profit it may bring. For someone looking in from the outside, it may be difficult to distinguish the difference, but I can assure you that it is tremendous.
> 
> Anyone who really knows me knows that I truly enjoy creating designs for others. I feel that I am not alone in saying that it is probably the main reason that I started doing this in the first place. However, when it is thrust upon you day in and day out, sometimes we are more aware of the pressure we have put on ourselves than the pleasure we gain from our work. We forget the reason why we do this type of job in the first place. I don't believe that any job is immune to that. However, by being aware of that and allowing ourselves some time to refresh and change gears for a bit, it helps us stay interested and creative and work at our best. It's the old "I can't miss you if you don't go away" philosophy and it does have some merit.
> 
> With that said, I am very happy with how the day went yesterday. It seemed like forever since I have been actually drawing on the computer and even longer since I have been at the scroll saw. I had almost forgotten how much I enjoyed it. I spent the most productive part of the day drawing up a new candle tray that is just about ready to cut today and I am very happy with the design.
> 
> The candle trays have been extremely successful and I have had many requests for more designs for them. Many people who made them for Christmas gifts have already come to me and told me how well-received they were and how people loved them. I have requests for not only other holiday designs, but also non-holiday ones that can be left out all year. I have so many ideas for them in my head that it is hard to settle down and realize that I need to just draw one at a time. As I sat down to draw yesterday, I found myself getting lost and overwhelmed by the number of versions I was thinking about at once. I finally realized that I had to just start with ONE and go from there.
> 
> I chose another Celtic design. I wanted to get my feet wet with some simple geometry and the Celtic designs are just that. Clean lines and repetition. They aren't so complex as the Art Deco designs that I am thinking about doing, but they are simple enough to get me back in the swing of things. The first Celtic candle tray I did was well-received and I understand that there are lots of people who enjoy this type of design so I feel that it is a good place to start.
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I had the design nearly completed. It is quite different than the first Celtic design that I did and I don't think it will take that long to cut. I plan on doing so today.
> 
> I didn't get to my walk until after 8pm last night. It snowed off and on all day, at times with it blowing sideways. After writing yesterday morning, I read the NY Times on my computer and realized the scope of the storm that had hit the city. What we are receiving was part of that storm system, but nowhere near as severe. We did get several inches, however, and there were a couple of times I nearly slipped and fell on the icy road. We stayed on the road however and chose not to venture into the woods, as on the path as the drifts were quite high and it wouldn't have been prudent to try to navigate in the dark. It was beautiful out though, although it was a bit windy and definitely cold. I wore several layers of clothes and didn't feel it much except on my cheeks.
> 
> Taking breaks such as that are so beneficial. In the past couple of weeks, I have read about and talked to several others who have found themselves stuck in creative ruts. I, myself was feeling rather flat at times and I did notice that things were getting to me a bit more than usual. iI suppose we could blame it on the busy holiday season and the pressure that it brings with it, but for myself at least I feel that part of it was because I had been doing too much for too long and just needed to step back and change gears for a while. Fortunately I was able to do so.
> 
> Today will be exciting for me as I get to actually make some saw dust. My landlord is on holiday, so I can get an early start without having to worry about bothering her (although she says she can't hear it anyway). I am looking forward to feeling productive again and making some new and fun designs.
> 
> I hope it is a good day for you all too!


I agree with William! I have run into the "missing my scroll saw" phase!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking a Break Now and Then *
> 
> I think that sometimes getting away from things and taking a break can be extremely beneficial. Especially to someone like me who works from home and never really gets away from their business. Over the past several months, I have taken a couple of what I call 'day trips' but other than that, I hadn't really had a break from things. I realize that this is part of owning your own business, but I also feel that sometimes it can get to you and you need to spend some time on other things to keep you fresh and excited about things.
> 
> I like working on what I call personal stuff during the month of December. One may argue that I am not really getting away from my job at all because I am still doing woodworking and painting and such and after all that is what my job is all about, but the psychological difference of doing something for a mass of people and to make a profit on your business and doing something as a gift for a loved one is huge.
> 
> That's not to say that I don't enjoy what I do on a daily basis, but during the past few weeks I was able to work mostly on gifts for others and refocus a large portion of my attention on having fun creating and not think in the least of how much profit it may bring. For someone looking in from the outside, it may be difficult to distinguish the difference, but I can assure you that it is tremendous.
> 
> Anyone who really knows me knows that I truly enjoy creating designs for others. I feel that I am not alone in saying that it is probably the main reason that I started doing this in the first place. However, when it is thrust upon you day in and day out, sometimes we are more aware of the pressure we have put on ourselves than the pleasure we gain from our work. We forget the reason why we do this type of job in the first place. I don't believe that any job is immune to that. However, by being aware of that and allowing ourselves some time to refresh and change gears for a bit, it helps us stay interested and creative and work at our best. It's the old "I can't miss you if you don't go away" philosophy and it does have some merit.
> 
> With that said, I am very happy with how the day went yesterday. It seemed like forever since I have been actually drawing on the computer and even longer since I have been at the scroll saw. I had almost forgotten how much I enjoyed it. I spent the most productive part of the day drawing up a new candle tray that is just about ready to cut today and I am very happy with the design.
> 
> The candle trays have been extremely successful and I have had many requests for more designs for them. Many people who made them for Christmas gifts have already come to me and told me how well-received they were and how people loved them. I have requests for not only other holiday designs, but also non-holiday ones that can be left out all year. I have so many ideas for them in my head that it is hard to settle down and realize that I need to just draw one at a time. As I sat down to draw yesterday, I found myself getting lost and overwhelmed by the number of versions I was thinking about at once. I finally realized that I had to just start with ONE and go from there.
> 
> I chose another Celtic design. I wanted to get my feet wet with some simple geometry and the Celtic designs are just that. Clean lines and repetition. They aren't so complex as the Art Deco designs that I am thinking about doing, but they are simple enough to get me back in the swing of things. The first Celtic candle tray I did was well-received and I understand that there are lots of people who enjoy this type of design so I feel that it is a good place to start.
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I had the design nearly completed. It is quite different than the first Celtic design that I did and I don't think it will take that long to cut. I plan on doing so today.
> 
> I didn't get to my walk until after 8pm last night. It snowed off and on all day, at times with it blowing sideways. After writing yesterday morning, I read the NY Times on my computer and realized the scope of the storm that had hit the city. What we are receiving was part of that storm system, but nowhere near as severe. We did get several inches, however, and there were a couple of times I nearly slipped and fell on the icy road. We stayed on the road however and chose not to venture into the woods, as on the path as the drifts were quite high and it wouldn't have been prudent to try to navigate in the dark. It was beautiful out though, although it was a bit windy and definitely cold. I wore several layers of clothes and didn't feel it much except on my cheeks.
> 
> Taking breaks such as that are so beneficial. In the past couple of weeks, I have read about and talked to several others who have found themselves stuck in creative ruts. I, myself was feeling rather flat at times and I did notice that things were getting to me a bit more than usual. iI suppose we could blame it on the busy holiday season and the pressure that it brings with it, but for myself at least I feel that part of it was because I had been doing too much for too long and just needed to step back and change gears for a while. Fortunately I was able to do so.
> 
> Today will be exciting for me as I get to actually make some saw dust. My landlord is on holiday, so I can get an early start without having to worry about bothering her (although she says she can't hear it anyway). I am looking forward to feeling productive again and making some new and fun designs.
> 
> I hope it is a good day for you all too!


Thanks, guys! I am almost finished with my cutting and it is just about lunch time. I should have the project for you all to see tomorrow. I am glad to hear that you are back to missing the saw Cozmo. I know you were going through some block a few weeks ago. I really loved cutting today and can't wait to finish the tray.

And William, I can't wait to see how your chandelier finishes up. You are so dedicated! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Celtic Candle Tray *

Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.

I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.

In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.

I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):


From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms

And a close up of the details:


From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms

As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.

I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.

I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.

I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.

I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.

We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.

So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.

So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


Very nice - a lady after my own heart! I love the celtic designs….....

Looking forward to seeing the final product and I am sure you will sell a lot of them!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


Yes, Bob! When I saw your tree of life I had just finished drawing this up. I think we are on the same wave length right now! 

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


Another beauty!
Happy New Year to you!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


What can I say ? you're an artist! Nice job Sheila
Happy new year 
Trevor


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


Hi Sheila.

I love celtic knotwork and have done many such patterns in my leatherwork. My wife is of Irish descent and loves them too.

One suggestion to make the pattern "pop" a bit more: wood burning can add the little lines where the elements cross each other to define which is over and which is under. A few minutes with a burning pen would add a lot of realism to it.

Worth trying?

All the best for 2011 my friend.

Paul


----------



## Houtje

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


That looks very nice…
I like it a lot.

Houtje


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


Thanks to you Trevor! Happy New Year to you also!

And yes, Paul. Wood burning is on my list of things 'to do'. I have a wood burning tool here somewhere that I have had for several years and I don't think I ever even plugged it in. This may be the perfect project to give it a try on. There is one woman on my facebook friends named Frieda who had done some incredible pyrography. I will ask her if I can post her recent picture here. It is certainly something to add another dimension to wood. 

Happy New Year to you!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


That is awesome Sheila. Luv the Celtic stuff Oh, and Happy New Year to you and yours


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Celtic Candle Tray *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a fine day. It felt great to be able to get back to the scroll saw and make something again. I know it was only a couple of weeks, but it seemed like ages since I had cut and getting back to it was very rewarding and relaxing.
> 
> I cut out the next candle tray in the series. I still need to cut the charms out today and then I will be able to photograph it properly, but I at least took a couple of snapshots of it so I could show it here. I choose a Celtic design again, but this time I did a couple of things differently. I decided to cut all the way up to the center piece which drops down and see how that would work. In the previous candle trays, I simply framed around the drop down piece and then the design started outside of the initial 1/4" frame. Although this approach worked well for the previous trays, I found that it made the design area of the tray a total of 1/2" smaller and somewhat restricted what I could put inside of that area. As it is, to make a 8" diameter tray I was limited to an approximately 1.5" area, as I had previously allowed about 1/4" for a border on both the inside and outside of the piece. I don't know if I explained that properly, but I hope you understand.
> 
> In any case, the design goes right up to the drop down without any negative consequences whatsoever. The try is actually quite sturdy and I like the way the design sits.
> 
> I also decided not to route either the inner or the outside edge, as I feel the angular edges accent the design and make it look crisp and clean. Below is a picture of the tray piece(s):
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And a close up of the details:
> 
> 
> From SLD340 Deverell Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> As you can see, it still needs to be sanded and oil finished at this point. I used 1/2" birch and I plan to use my favorite process of mineral oil followed by spray shellac to finish it.
> 
> I really like the look of this design. It is quite simple, but strong and for lack of better words "on purpose". It was a really easy piece to cut, with only 60 internal cuts. I think it would be a great piece for someone who is in the early stages of learning to scroll saw because there is little maneuvering necessary and no areas that are what I would consider 'delicate'. Today I will finish it up and post some pictures in my gallery later on.
> 
> I have been sorely behind in my gallery entries. It seems that I have just been moving along doing other things and haven't given it the time it deserves to stay current. I suppose I can add that to my list of resolutions that I have for the next year.
> 
> I have a new small business venture that I want to get started on later today. Another painting designer and I kind of hooked up through Facebook. I have been and admirer of her work for several years, as she designs many darling whimsical painting patterns. She noticed that I did woodworking and approached me with the opportunity to cut some pieces for her to design with and perhaps be published. I would then become the listed supplier in both the publications and also her pattern packets.
> 
> I need to be very careful with this, as I don't want to get myself into a trap of spending too much time on something and not making any money. The good thing about this is that since she is a painter, the focus is going to be on the painting, not the piece and the pieces that I will be providing for her will be much simpler than what I am used to. I am going to approach this very responsibly and I will be certain to ask a fair price for my time and work. If it is not feasible for me to do this than I will not partake in it. If it does work out, it may be a nice fill in or side thing that I can do when things are slow. It certainly merits investigation.
> 
> We also worked on putting the videos on the site, as well as reworking the articles so that they are right there on the website and look more professional. Previously, my customers needed to download them onto their computer to read them. Now they are right there online so that they will be able to read them on the site. We also are adding in more articles that are relevant to scrollsawing and woodworking in general. We want to give people reasons to keep coming back on the site and spending time there and are looking to be a more relevant source of information.
> 
> So it will be another busy day today, I expect. It feels good to be focused and have some clear goals in front of me again. It also feels good to see some tangible projects come from the work that I am doing. Although I know that things like public relations and book work are necessary, it is certainly more fun to have something that I can hold in my hand to show for the work I did in a day.
> 
> So it's Thursday already? Another holiday weekend is upon us. I hope you all have a great one today! Be creative and most of all have FUN!


Thank you so much, Roger! Have a wonderful New Year! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Back*

And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.

Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?

Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.

It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.

Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.

So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.

I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.

I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.

Happy New Year!










The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


----------



## woodcraftertom

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Thank you Sheila for all you have done for the scroll sawing world this year It has been a pleasure working with you and I hope for more and better things in 2011. May God continue to bless you and all you do in the future. I am really thankful for you friendship. Happy New Year, tom


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Happy new year, Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


The cloud picture made me smile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Happy New year to you and all LJs every where!!


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


I agree, look back and then move forward. This guy looked a little further back and saw the future. "It's vuja de all over again" Yogi Berra

Nothing wrong with seeing what was and what now is. Doing nothing about what has been is like failing to prepare for the future. In my life I've seen a lot of change. I am greatful for many things and one of them is the ability to think for my self. "Why?" is a really great question to have in one's vocabulary…

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Thanks to all of you! I wish you all the best that the new year will bring. I am so looking forward to see what is in store for 2011. Have a safe and happy holiday!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


see you in the future sheila

like tomorrow morning lol

have a great year !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Thanks, David! I'll be there !


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Hi Sheila.

May the best you knew in the past year be no better than the worst you know in the new one.

Paul


----------



## waters

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back*
> 
> And here we are at the end of another year. I find this to be a time of reflection for most people. A time to both look back and look ahead. It is a time of evaluation, when people set new goals and look to the future with hope. There is something about a fresh start that seems to empower people.
> 
> Here on the pink cloud of optimism we are no different. We look at the new year as a time to start fresh, with a clean ledger and use all the experience and knowledge we have gained so far in our lives to make this year the best year ever. It is a fun and comfortable place to be. After all, what has really changed but the numbers on the calendar. Is tomorrow really going to be different from today?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that really changes this time of year is our attitude. Many of us are still 'warm and fuzzy' from the holiday season and cheer that has been around us these past few weeks and it has bled over into our way of thinking. Some people live with this attitude all the time. Others only seem to get caught up in it at certain times of the year. I found that people are more cheerful during holiday times in general. What was usually an attitude of distracted indifference from others at the post office or in line at the market or in our daily routines has been for the past several weeks replaced with a cheerful "Merry Christmas" or the politically correct "Happy Holidays". It isn't as if these same people weren't nice before, but it just seems to me that it gives others an excuse to be a little bit extra nice and friendly. And I think it does have an effect on others. At least it does for me.
> 
> It reinforces my way of thinking that "we follow where we focus." If we choose to focus on all the negative things that are happening around us (and they are always lurking) it can't help but bring us down and deflate us. However, if we choose to look at the brighter side of things and focus on all the positive and good things in our lives, the chances are that we will go through the day with a much better attitude and feeling better about ourselves and our lives in general. It isn't to say that we should ignore the hardships and negative things that happen in our lives, but I truly believe that they are much easier to deal with if we also look at the good things that have been bestowed upon us and focus most of our attention on them. That alone will do wonders in helping us deal with the negative things that are happening around us.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier said than done. But with some practice and conscious effort, it becomes a habit - and I believe a good habit - and not only assists us in dealing with the everyday troubles of the world, but also bleeds over to the others around us.
> 
> So with that said, I am very much looking forward to the new year of 2011. Looking back, I think that 2010 was incredible for me. Sure, I had some hardships, as many of you have read about in these blogs, but overall I have made great strides in both my business and my personal happiness. There is still work to be done in both areas, but when comparing my life to where it was 365 days ago I see a good improvement. That in itself is a gift, I feel. I look around me and see many people struggling and I know that I am very fortunate that things are on the upswing. I know in my heart though that it didn't 'just happen'. It took a conscious effort and dedication to making things better - even if I didn't feel like it all the time - and a commitment to myself. As with most things of this nature, you have a better chance of achieving your goals if you stick with them, even through the tough times. I don't really believe that there is such a thing as "luck". At least I don't count on it. Although I am sure that somewhere and some time someone has fallen into good fortune, I certainly realize that it is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I look back on the year 2010 and I am very happy to have met you all here. Your beautiful projects have inspired me. Your friendships have encouraged me. And your kindness and compassion has consoled me on my days when it was difficult to see all the positive things around me. You have made an incredible impact and difference in my life. That, my friends, is what friendship is all about.
> 
> I sincerely wish you all the best for the upcoming new year. I hope for all of you it is filled with health, creativity and above all happiness. Thank you for your continued support and friendship.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final sunrise of the year - pink clouds!


Happy new year, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Ahead*

I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.

I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.

I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.

Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.

I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.

Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.

So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.

Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.

I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


I don't know how you stay SO motivated? Your partner must be some kind of sexy handsome man or something?  I can think of nothing else that would be so motivating in the doldrums of winter….... HAHA


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


The great support I get has a lot to do with it, Kelly. He is great and never makes me feel pressured. If things aren't going well, he encourages me to keep trying. He knows that doing this is part of me and accepts me for that without trying to change me to be something I am not. I am very lucky that he is in my life. (I think he is quite easy on the eyes too!)

People here are also very motivating to me (like you!) I love seeing the great projects and all the suggestions and comments do help to make me want to do my best. I do appreciate my life a lot and don't take this happiness for grated! Besides - it is so much more FUN to be happy and motivated than sad and angry all the time. Don't you think?

I hope you have a great new year and look forward to seeing your projects!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


now you used the paper every day to write down your goals for the day and desided 
what was the most importen to be finished with first
its time to move on 
I thinking of your little venture in a three month´s time , long time no deffently not 
its a very short timelimit you have :-O
and therefor I will surgest you get a very very big paperblock ….or a whiteboard to help you
organise all the small odjobs you have to deal with when it comes to that week

why does he said that I have my computer you think (I gess ..lol ) ...well you can both use it 
to write all the smal thing down and have the oversight at the same time , speciel if you combien
the whiteboard with one of those (remember soft boards you used needles to hold pictures and notes with )
and both are easy to store behind the sofa

just a 1cent coin from me becourse it was a system I used when we had a few bigger things to join
or had to finish in the ninety´s when the computer wasn´t so fast to use and still used real filemaps too….LOL
I have never been good to use those planercalenders the wallstreetkids run around with and try to look importen….lol
good luck with the project 
take care
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


Glad he's easy on the eyes.  Everyone can use a little eye candy now and then. I have no energy anymore for pissed off and angry. I am still matter of fact- but I just don't get pissed anymore. LOL I also have no desire to acquire more degrees and school loans. So that means that like you I need to get inspired and make some productive saw dust.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


"Goosfraba" Rivergirl!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


Do you take that?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the new year. It isn't that 2010 was bad or anything. I feel like it was a great year for me and I accomplished a lot. I also set the ground work for my business and I am looking forward to seeing how all the new plans will play out. There are so many new directions and opportunities that are awaiting for me that I sometimes begin to feel a bit overwhelmed. I need to remind myself to stay grounded and focused and organized and that not let it get the best of me. Deal with one thing at a time. Take a breath once in a while. Enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a really fun day yesterday. My partner and I had worked all day Thursday getting the site ready for the update. I still have to send out the notices to the mailing list recipients, but for the most part the new stuff is ready to be put up there and I will have it done by the end of the day today. So yesterday we decided to take the day off and took a trip to Yarmouth to spend all the gift cards we received. We actually didn't wind up buying much, but it was fun to look through and look for the remains of what was on sale. Although I am really not a big fan of shopping, it was a fun day and was a great and needed change of pace with no pressure of having to find anything.
> 
> I actually made it to midnight last night, which was something that I hadn't done in several years. I spent the later part of the evening reading. I had also purchased a two video set about cats for $5 that my cat Pancakes took great interest in. I put it on my computer to watch and he sat in front of the screen watching when cats were on the screen (which was a lot!) If they showed the narrator too much, he quickly got bored and looked away or put his head on his paws as if he were going to take a nap. But as soon as a cat reappeared he perked right up and was again quite interested. It was comical to see and I don't know what entertained me more - the content of the video or the reaction of Pancakes.
> 
> Today I feel refreshed and ready to tackle the world. I want to finish up the site stuff and get the notices out and make sure all of the new patterns are ready to go. I also went to the office supply store and got some organizational stuff so I can work on getting stuff buttoned up for 2010 and set up new files and such for 2011. It is a great feeling to feel so on top of things, as the past couple years that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I am also really going to be focusing on the trip to New York and all that entails. I have told myself that I would work on organizing what I need to do for it "after the holidays" and baby, this is IT! I am fully ready start planning all the preparations for the classes and the demos and I am thoroughly excited about all the prospects that it will bring. I think it will be a wonderful experience and a great milestone in my business. The next three months will pass quickly, I expect and the only way I will be able to go into things without being terrified is to be as prepared as I possibly can. I look at it as a wonderful adventure and it will be so much fun to see my old friends and meet new ones. There is a new woodworking center in the area where my friend Jean lives and I am sure I will be able to get a full tour of it and I promise to report back on it. From what I have seen and heard of it so far, it is an extraordinary facility.
> 
> Not only will the trip be a great way to get back into teaching, but I will also learn so much with being a judge for the woodworking entries and also through the exposure that I will have to all the different aspects of woodworking that will be highlighted. One of my goals is to learn at least the basics of wood turning. With so many qualified people there I hope to be given the guidance to get me started on a branch of woodworking that is entirely new to me. My friend Jean is a wonderful wood turner and she and her husband Bill teach turning so I am hoping that by hanging out with them for a bit that they can show me the ropes and get me on the right track. Jean has some ideas about combining scroll sawing with turning and wants to work on some patterns with me which will include both. That alone could open up many new opportunities.
> 
> So you see there is so much to be excited about. I feel as if I am in a great place in my life and look forward to each and every day. Later on today, I am going to visit some friends and bring in the new year Nova Scotia style - with a lobster dinner. It will be the final celebration of the holiday season for me and bring to a close one of the best holidays ever. I am truly fortunate to have the wonderful friends and family that are around me and I am also grateful that I have a job that I love so much. It is worth every second of work and effort and the rewards come from so many different sources that I wouldn't ever want to do anything else. I hope I never have to.
> 
> Tomorrow is what we make it. Although we can't control all that happens in our lives, we can influence a great majority of it by a positive and productive attitude. I look at the new year as a new beginning and a fresh start to build on what I have already accomplished. I am sure that I will encounter some obstacles along the way to my goals, but with the help of good planning and good friends, I should be able to overcome them and continue to see my business grow and achieve success.
> 
> I think 2011 is going to be a great year!


LOL !


----------



## scrollgirl

*Website Updates*

It seems that there is always something new to learn. I am happy that I like learning new things though and I hope I always feel this way.

I spent the working portion of my day yesterday learning how to do more stuff on the site as we are preparing it for the latest update. Although it took a little time and effort to learn the processes on the new software, I am really happy with the results and how things are beginning to look. It has only been a couple of months since we changed over to the new software and I am beginning to feel reasonably comfortable in changing things around on it. As many of you may remember, I was apprehensive about changing over and it looked as if it would be far more complicated than what I was used to. As I see the many new features that this software offers and how nicely things are presented, I am very happy that we decided to forge ahead and learn the new stuff. Things are coming easier now and overall management of the site takes far less effort than it used to.

The challenge I faced yesterday was setting up a discount that my customers could receive by typing in an designated code. I want to offer this discount to my mailing list customers as a perk for them being on the mailing list. I believe that there needs to be some incentive for them to join the list and this was the easiest way to reward them. Prior to reworking the site about a year ago, I had about half the number of customers on my mailing list than I do now. Of those people, there were many that had joined the list several years ago and a large portion of them had changed email addresses, as many of the addresses were no longer good. I wouldn't exactly call them qualified buyers.

In the past year however, I have really put an effort into cleaning the customer list up and removing the 'dead' addresses and making sure that everyone on the list wants to be there. I also make sure to send out a mailing at least once a month to let them know what is up with the site and to keep them interested. As a result, not only has the customer list grown, but it also consists of more qualified buyers who are really interested in what I have to offer. As a result of this the site is becoming a stronger building block of my business every day.

As with doing anything for the first time, it was rather tricky to code in the steps to make the discount function as I wanted it to. I wanted the customers to be able to type in the code in a designated place on the order form and automatically receive the discount off of their order. Sounds easy, right? Not necessarily for someone like me who is 'numerically challenged'. It was a two step process which included coding on both the form and also setting up an ordering rule and making the two processes recognize each other and match. I played around with it for a bit and after a few unsuccessful tries, I got it to work around midnight last night. I was so proud because I didn't even have to contact customer service to do so! YAY for me!

It may sound silly, but I LIKE being able to do these things for myself. I don't want to have to depend on anyone else to get them done and if I want to change something, I want to be able to do it when and where I want without having to ask and wait. My partner has done much of the work on the new site and I am very grateful for that, but I am slowly catching up and actually understanding what he has done and how he has done it. I think in a good small business like mine, it is important for each person involved to know how to do just about everything. That way if one person is away or ill or anything like that the business can still function. I have always felt that way but this is the first time that it has been possible in my business.

So all the new things are up and running on the site. Not only did this update include the new patterns that I have to offer, but it also includes the videos and we changed the format of the articles and tutorials so that people don't have to download them to read them. We realized that for people with slower connections, downloading articles just to look at them could be cumbersome and many would not want to bother. Everything is reformatted to be read right online and it is a much easier way to get our information to our customers.

These small things really make me happy. Piece by piece, it seems that everything is falling into place. I still have a way to go, as I have to work on the customer's gallery page which showcases projects that my customers have sent me, but for the most part, the site is really looking good. I need to write my update letter and send it out to them later on today, but even that is a pleasure with the new software, as I am now able to add pictures and the overall look of the notice matches my site and looks quite professional. The new software is a great asset to the overall business.

After that is accomplished, I am going to be working on some new designs for the painting pattern designer that I spoke of the other day. I want to at least get a drawing to her as a starting point and go from there. I am also organizing the information that I will be using for the March show and beginning to set up the classes that I am teaching. Each class will be about 50 minutes in length and I want to provide as much information as possible in that time frame that will be pertinent to all levels of scrollers. I will also be providing written material to go along with the class so that they will be able to come out of it with some clear notes and a good understanding of what I am going to teach. This will help me feel better organized and able to face the crowd.

So it is a busy start to the new year for me. I had to look on the calendar today to check and see that it is Sunday. With the crazy holiday schedules, it is sometimes difficult to remember what day of the week it is. I feel as if I have had a lot of time off though recently and I am anxious to dive into things and move forward. Most places won't be open until tomorrow, so that will give me a chance to have an extra day today to get ahead a bit. It is a great start to 2011.

I hope you all have a wonderful and relaxing and creative day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Growing Business*

It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.

It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.

But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.

We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?

It's fun to dream, isn't it?

Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.

I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.

He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.

Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.

I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.

After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.

However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?

But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".

I always have so much to learn!

So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.

I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


happy productive monday to you Sheila 
it so easy to miss something when running a busyness and so hard to be on top of everything
you can´t do it all the time something will always be a ½ step behind and sometimes even two steps
but all in all I think you do it well Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Dennis. I do try! 

Happy New Year to you!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi Sheila.

The idea about a "where did you learn about us?" question in your sign up is a good one for reasons you already know. If worded properly, it can be included without turning off your clients. I'd suggest something like:

"In order to serve our customers better, we'd like to know how you heard about us, This information is not mandatory, but would be helpful in our planning to serve you better." Then have a tick off set of selections listing your most common contact methods.

Keep having fun.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


That is a great way to put it, Paul. I may 'steal' your wording and put the phrase on the sign up form if that is OK. You are exactly right when you say that I don't want to turn off clients. There is so much invasion of privacy as it is on the net that I don't want to be too intrusive.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I changed the form for the email subscription list. It was (sigh, another) two hour task! Remember that song by George Harrison "Ya know it don't come easy"? That is my theme when it comes to stuff like this! LOL

But I got it right (I think) and it is set up much better than before. It was on the wrong type of element - another leftover thing from the old software, and before the customer had to add in a password. I didn't like that at all. Now they just add their email and there is a comment box where they can (optionally) put where they heard about me from. They also get a confirmation that they subscribe and on it I give a link to unsubscribe so that they can do so at any time.

Overall it looks good and professional so it is time well spent. Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila,
Business this year in reference to Chinese belief being the year of metal rabbit will depend on the great effort of the workers around the business…. meaning a "labor oriented growth" / On the past year, you have changed and invested on your weaknesses (software, equipment, advertisements). THIS YEAR, LABOR shall be your focus… (TRAINING skills and knowledge, Character building, CLIENT'S SATISFACTION). Nothing negative in believing on the idea but as I can see what had transpired from last year, what you will t
need is you will be more productive by concentrating on the labor part and clients' trust. 
GOOD LUCK,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


"I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed" ? Shelia, I see this all the time; have to wonder how much better the world would be if managers had actually done what they manage? I knew a fellow who retired frm the Army as an officer who was looking for a management job. I asked him doing what? He said it doesn't matter, I manage people and resources. Last I heard, he still wasn't managing anything. I have seen the results of managers like that who know nothing of what they manage and the results aren't pretty;-( I can only guess at nhow well the printer writes instructions for scorllers ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I know what you mean TS. When I worked for Continental Bank in Chicago when I was just out of university, they had 4000 employees. In order to be management, you needed a Bachelor's degree. It didn't matter what the degree was in, you just needed one. One of our managers had a degree in Agriculture. I remember wondering a the time (I was 20 years old) "what the heck does that have to do with banking?" Later on, Continental was taken over by Bank of America. Hummm . . . .

As far as the magazine goes, I take full responsibility for how that pattern came out. After all, they did send me a copy to read over before it went to print. I was lax in my attention and didn't read it carefully. I felt bad about it when the customer called me because I knew I dropped the ball. If the magazine had done something after my final approval, it would have been their fault but they didn't and I approved the text so the responsibility lies with me.

I don't think that anything would be ruined if you follow the instructions, they just aren't clear to someone new who isn't familiar with the process. It certainly was a wake up call to me to take the time and really proof read the final copy before signing off on it. Lesson learned.

The printed pattern is now available on my site and anyone who calls with questions will certainly be getting a copy free of charge. I feel that is the least I can do.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Growing Business*
> 
> It feels really good to be working again. Even though that I have been piddling around sort of, kind of working, it seems that everyone is getting back into full swing again. These past couple of weeks were understandably slow, with several days of no orders or customer contact. Everyone was busy with family and friends and I am sure that the week prior to Christmas that few people would be buying more patterns an that what wasn't already made would need to wait for next year. That made it very quiet around here.
> 
> It is funny how much things have changed over the past year or so. I have had my website for several years now and up until last year, it was somewhat of an appendix of my business, with maybe two to three orders trickling in each month. It barely paid for its own operating costs. It was hardly what I would call a substantial part of my business. But then why would it be? I had not focused much effort at all into it and the dismal return should be somewhat expected.
> 
> But since taking a serious look at the scope of what it has to offer and making a conscious effort to develop that side of my business, it has shown a great deal of promise. It is fun to look at the figures and see that sales have more than quadrupled in the past year. Before you are all so impressed though, you should realize that it is fairly easy to show quadruple growth from practically nothing. Even with the incredibly positive rate that it is growing, it is still just in its infancy. Now the trick will be to make it quadruple again in the year 2011. That will be a great accomplishment - especially with the still lagging economy.
> 
> We watched a movie last week called "Social Network" which was the story about the inventor of Facebook and how it came to be what it is today. For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, it was a rags-to-riches story about how one person started and developed what came to be a multi-billion dollar business. For those of us who are entrepreneurs, it is what many of us only dream about - taking an idea and watching it grow and turn into a successful business. Although I realize that much of the plot must have been exaggerated for Hollywood, I couldn't help but feel good about the Cinderella-type outcome of the little guy achieving success. I found myself cheering for him and hoping that things would work out well, seeing the work and dedication and drive that he was portrayed in having. Wouldn't it be nice if that was always the case?
> 
> It's fun to dream, isn't it?
> 
> Yesterday was filled with customer correspondence and phone calls. I had mailed out my newsletter to the first half of my customers and I am sure that spurred much of the activity, but I also noticed that I acquired probably ten new mailing list customers. That meant that they were NOT the ones who received the notice of the site update through the newsletter and had either heard about it through my Facebook business page or just happen upon it through Google searching or otherwise. Part of me wants to add a "where did you hear from us" question box on the email sign up form just to see where they came from. I don't like asking too many questions there however, as I realize that people do like their privacy and I don't want new prospective customers to feel as if they are required to give too much information. It would be quite helpful though in helping me understand which way to market myself. I need to consider it.
> 
> I enjoy the daily communication with customers. Last week, I had a call from a customer who had a lot of experience in doing intarsia. He was a regular on one of the woodworking sites and his projects stood out above the others. They are all beautifully done and each one is a work of art.
> 
> He called because a neighbor of his saw our latest project in the magazine and was going to attempt to make it. However, he found the instructions somewhat confusing. When he brought it to my customers, it turned out they were both confused. My customer called me to clarify things with me and find out what was up. I still haven't even received my issue of the magazine, so I couldn't even see how things were presented. All I had to go on was the text files that were sent to me for final proofreading prior to publication.
> 
> Long story short, we went over the instructions point by point and I did find several things that were changed from our original instructions that would be somewhat confusing to someone - especially if they were new to the process. Naturally, I felt badly about this. Both my partner and I had reread the instructions to proof them prior to publication, but without the pictures there and after reading them over and over again, we missed some points and additions that were thrown in by the editors at the magazine - some of which could be very confusing to someone.
> 
> I took the blame myself. After all, it is my name on the pattern. Although the customer wasn't angry, he stated that he just wanted to point these things out and I was very grateful he did. When my partner got home, we went over the original written instructions as well as what was published and we did indeed find some things that could have been worded better.
> 
> After our patterns are published, we always need to rewrite the instructions somewhat and put them into pattern packet format. We did this prior to updating the site, as the pattern was to be added there. I sent the new copy of the instructions to the customer for he and his friend to use and received a very nice letter back from him stating his appreciation. So all is well.
> 
> However, it just shows me how easily things can get away from me if I am not on top of them. You can be sure that when we receive the proofs from the magazine in the future, we will be going over them with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are how we need them to be. After almost fifteen years of being published, I will admit to you that I have become somewhat complacent in this regard. After all, they should know what they are doing, right? Perhaps their way of explaining is better than mine?
> 
> But I am seeing that that isn't always the case. I wonder how many of the editors there have actually cut and assembled some of the projects that are printed in the magazine. This was a good example of why they probably have that check and balance system in place. I am truly going to be more dedicated in this area of my work in the future to make sure that things are right. I feel it is my responsibility and "the buck stops here".
> 
> I always have so much to learn!
> 
> So today will be working on some custom things that I need to do. I still haven't put my rates up on the site, which I need to do, but I have some small drawing jobs that I need to finish for customers that I want to get off of the books. I am also sending out my second mailing today, so things will probably (hopefully) be busy in that department.
> 
> I truly appreciate the feedback that I receive from my customers. It is so hard to see things from every perspective and they do help me see things in different ways. When comments and suggestions are given in the right tone, it is very easy to work with people and makes things better for everyone.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


That reminds me of my brother applying to the State of OR for a DOT truck inspection job. He had 20 + yrs experience as a mechanic and driver, but no college degree, They needed a college degree to handle the list on a clip board they gave the inspector. When he crosses scales they spend an hour gong over their list and let unsafe trucks roll on through. After working on them for 20 years, he can tell if it is safe or not in 5 minutes without the list) Worse yet, he can tell yoiu how to get an unsafe truck past the college guy with a list ;-((


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking Care of Business*

Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.

I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.

It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.

I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.

The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.

I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.

I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.

I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.

Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.

I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.

It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.

It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.

Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.

It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I have a boss directly over me…It is a constant battle to get him to follow Thur with many
important issues. If I didn't by pass info to the other Department heads regularly, things
would not get done. It doesn't make the boss guys bad, he's just sloppy and not effective
in some areas of his work. It can be frustrating, but I always know if I don't follow up in
a timely fashion, it wont get done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sometimes you have to make a regular 'pain in the ass' of yourself in order to get people to act. This editor may be of the type that only deals with the customer who is shouting loudest. You might as well make that you. Promises were made and not delivered on. You go for it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


if this don´t get things rolling on that magazin for you , you deffently have to skip them for good
becourse I think they have serius management problems ….well I have said it before I know that 
and a little clap on your shuolders for taking the step to go to the top …...maybee they will wake up
and change a few people on the mag. now  hopefully to the better

now back to focus on the costummers and the weekend in marts 

have a great day Sheila
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


You all have good points -

@Bob - I learned when we put on an addition to my home some 20 years ago that you have to in essence do everyone's job. If you don't look over their shoulder, things just don't get done properly. I had a window put in that they had to do three times until they got it properly. I told the boss "if you can come here and look at this and say you would accept it in YOUR house, I will leave you alone". They finally did it right.

@ Martyn - I am sure that I can scrape up a few who have seen me in my "pain in the ass' mode. It isn't a pretty site. I usually don't argue unless I am damn certain that I am right. I am at the point where I expect to be compensated for all the mess this thing has been with them. I like it when I get like this though. I am not unprofessional, but I am very clear that something needs to be done. I don't expect any more than I am entitled to. If I don't stand up for myself though, who will? I just don't want to be a doormat.

@ Dennis - This is my final effort. If nothing is done, then I will put it to rest. It won't be worth any more time. But you can bet it is filed in my memory and I will remember it the next time something is asked of me.

On to good and positive things !

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila, nothing can stop righteous indignation. I hope you are successful.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


From the the above, I learned how the business world connect and resolve miscommunication. Yesterday we had a meeting drafting the business plan… The target is too high.. an increase of 20% revenue from 2010. All we need now is to work rather than ask the owner to finance… a good way to realize that they also want us to do the rest… of course without the managers and people like us as the workhorses, the company will survive but at least we should be fed with those supports…

Nice reading from you all and to start my day like this is really uplifting. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Yesterday was really, really busy. I say that in a good way because I do thoroughly enjoy all the communication that I have with my customers. It seems like there are just days like that when customer correspondence is a large part of the business. It is nice though, because I get a chance to catch up with everyone and hear how things are.
> 
> I have one customer who was battling cancer. She had last ordered via the phone in December and was going for some tests to see how she was doing after treatment. She called again yesterday with an order and not only filled me in on her holiday, but she also told me she got her test results back and she is now considered cancer-free. That was a great call and very uplifting. Both she and her sister have recently found my site and have been buying patterns from me. They are the type of people that when you first talk to them, it is as if you have known them for years. They are friendly and outgoing and personable and talking to them always makes my day.
> 
> It is nice to get reports on how much people like my designs too. So many people call and start the conversation with "I can't draw a stick figure, but so and so really loved the design that I cut out that you designed!" I hear lots of stories like that around this time of the year. It is the aftermath of the holidays and it really boosts me and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I think that one of the reasons that I like what I do so much is the great deal of variety of people and situations that I run across on a daily basis. I deal with personal customers, wholesale distributors, the magazine people, manufacturers and supply companies and fellow woodworkers on a daily basis. There are few jobs that I have seen which would offer someone so much variety. I truly love each and every aspect of it.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about the Ice Pond situation and I was beginning to get a bit down about it. I wasn't dwelling on it, but rather deciding how to go about handling it. As if by magic, while I was sitting there discussion my options with my partner, not one but two emails popped into my inbox. Both of them were from different customers and were very positive regarding my patterns, designs and customer service. One customer had pictures of how many ways he made one of my ornaments and said that he gave them out for Christmas and how much everyone loved them. The other was complimentary on how nice the site was and how great my service was and what a pleasure it was to do business with me. My partner pointed out that THAT was what I should be focusing on and he was right. Those stories and happy customers are really what it is all about.
> 
> I did decide to give one final try to resolve the situation with the skating set yesterday. The last time I had written the editor (after several previous tries to communicate) was December 10. I felt that I had given him ample time to respond - holidays and all - and I had still not heard back from him regarding what he intended to do about the problem I had with them. He had mentioned putting up a correction on the website which still two months later has not been done and also perhaps an ad in the magazine. Neither had been done. I also still had not received the set back, which should have been sent right after it was photographed sometime in October.
> 
> I wrote an email to the CEO of the company. He is the owner's son and has over the years pretty much taken over many of the day to day tasks of running the magazines. I had met him almost 15 years ago when I began working for the magazine and several time since at various trade shows and functions. It has been years since I have spoken to him, but I always had a good relationship with him and thought he would be the one to go to in order to get some resolution to all of this.
> 
> I wasn't disappointed. I heard back from the assistant editor of the magazine within an hour of writing him and she told me she wanted to make things right. She asked for some shipping information to return my project to me and also some information that she could post on the website. I wrote her back with said information, but also mentioned the semi-promise of a written correction or ad. She did write back that she would need to talk further about it with the editor, but would at least get the ball rolling on the other things.
> 
> Later on in the day, I received a follow up letter from the CEO stating that he sent it to who can help fix things and if things aren't taken care of to my satisfaction, he will make sure they will be. I was happy that at least that something is being done and it appears that someone is going to try to make it right.
> 
> I don't like going over anyone's head - especially in difficult times like these, but I do think that I was patient enough in this instance and it was about time that someone be accountable and do something to correct things. I seriously don't know how much business this will bring me or how many qualified people will see it, and I also realize that since it is past the holiday season, the time frame is no longer ideal either. However, at least something is being done now and I feel as if we can put this issue to rest once and for all and move on to better things.
> 
> It takes a lot for me to do something like this. I find that I still don't quite have the self-confidence that I need all the time to get things done. Usually I try to find other means to solve problems and I hem and haw about things and try to work things out by sometimes going back and banging my head against the same wall over and over again. When I get tired of that and frustrated, there are times like this when it does give me the courage to stand up for myself and make certain demands that I am entitled to. More so than not when this happens the results have been very positive for me. After all, it isn't as if my demands are unreasonable. It is simply a matter of having enough confidence in myself to ask for what I deserve and finding the right person to ask it of.
> 
> It is at times like this when I sit here and wonder why I didn't do this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of grief and anxiety. But each step such as this that I take helps build that confidence and it will be easier the next time a situation such as this arises. I think it is all a learning process.
> 
> Today will again be busy drawing and getting some orders sent out. In looking at the figures from my site for December, I see that the candle trays are by far my best sellers, so I need to get to drawing more. My partner is going to be drawing up complimentary designs which will accommodate smaller tea light and votive candles and match the larger holders. He started that project a couple of days ago and cut the first design which matches the Sweetheart Candle Tray. It really came out beautiful and as with the original trays, can be used as a picture frame or in many other ways. I will post pictures of them as soon as I have them.
> 
> It is a good start to the year. I would have thought that this time would be rather quiet with everyone getting over the holiday. However, it appears that people are going to be looking for something to do over the winter months and it could be a nice surprise. I will just have to wait and see . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Shelia, I believe you are a little short on self confidence and you are under estimating your value. I have never been short of self confidence, but it wasn't until I was in my own business cost accounting all the jobs we did that I finally understood my real value to my previous employers. None of them would lay me off when they got short of work. I always had to quit when they didn't have anything for too long. They were always upset when I left. The cost accounting showed I was 30 to 50% more productive than any of my employees over a 2 year period. Only then, did I realize what my potential could be. Coupling that with my customer relations shills proved to be a recession proof business for many years. I started in a recession with no work out there. Not quite like now because this is unprecedented in the post WWII economy.

I believe you have the same potential and value if you capitalize on your customer relations and the popularity and demand for your designs. Most of us cannot draw a stick man. If the magazines will not give you proper credit in your articles with your website included and publish on a timely basis with seasonal considerations where warranted, you may have to do what I learned to do early in my career; tell the boss if he wants to be boss he is going to have to do things right; the implication being I would go to work for some one else if changes weren't made. What ever I wanted done was almost always in their best interests as well as for my sanity and to facilitate productivity.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*

In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.

I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)

I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.

With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.

So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?

When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'

"Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.

His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.

This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.

Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.

Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.

TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.

What a nice place to be.


----------



## BilltheDiver

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


Sheila, you are a great designer and an accomplished woodworker. Your are an eloquent writer with an excellent ability to communicate through the written word. You are a very honest and open person with an obvious desire to help others to improve their own abilities. None of us are perfect, and we all have our shortcomings. To me you have every reason to be self-confident. Self confidence comes from realizing your abilities, talents and value. Arrogance often comes from not tempering that self-confidence with the realization of our imperfections or limitations. I have not seen arrogance in anything you have put out in work, product or your blog. Keep it up! You are an inspiration to those of us who toil away at our own woodwork, but may not aspire to make a living at it.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


Thanks for that, Sheila. Your blogs are quite uplifting!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


I haven't ever seen you come across as arrogant. That is one of the reasons I make a point of commenting on your posts. I enjoy the back and forth exchange with a pattern designer. I've never cut any of your patterns, but I have great respect for what you do. You've seen the type things I like to build. I have talked to more than a few designers in the past, over the phone and internet, because I don't design projects. I just build them. You designers do something that I wish I had the ability to do. (Back to what I was saying) The reason I like talking to you though is that you aren't arrogant. Several of the designers I have talked to come across as arrogant. They treat people as if they don't have the time to waste talking to people that don't design projects as well. These people get on my nerves because of that is how they feel, then maybe they're on the wrong line of work. You, on the other hand have the ability to talk to people like they are "people". That is something that is well appreciated by someone like me, as well as other woodworkers I'm sure. 
I want to give you a good example of your NON-arrogance. I know you prefer the Dewalt scrollsaw. I think you probably know that I like my "entry level" Delta SS-250. You are the only designer, or for that matter even the only serious scroller, that I have ever talked to that hasn't told me that I need to buy this saw or that saw. It seems that you enjoy scrolling with your Dewalt and you are happy that anyone, like myself, can enjoy scrolling on whatever saw they use. Believe it or not, this little example shows a quality in you as a scroller and designer that most professional scrollers do not have. 
You see, these other people I refer to have judged me by the saw I use. They never once considered that the reason I use my saw of choice is the fact that it is the best saw I can afford. Now I'm going to tell you another story about another designer. I won't mention names because that isn't the point of my response. I don't want to bash someone else because I do have respect for this other designer. I respect him as a designer though, not as a person. I respect you as a person. 
Before I started my current project I contact a scroller I know of who I knew had built this project himself. After quite a bit of back and forth communications, he made a few comments about the fact that he like the work I have on my blog. I thanked him for the compliment before the discussion turned to saws. He was really pushing the Dewalt and Delta Q3 on me. These are both great saws, but way out of the price range I can afford. In the end, I questioned him about what he thought of the Delta SS250, just out of curiousity. His comment? "You'll never be happy with that saw. It's a piece of junk saw built for beginners. You'll never accomplish the quality of work that you do with that saw." I never did reveal to him that everything he had complimented before was cut on that "piece of junk saw for beginner". I figured what was the use. His arrogance wasn't going to allow him to believe that. 
I've gotten way off base I think. I hope I've made my point though. I wish to thank you, as a person. As a designer. As a fellow scroller. The fact that you'd even worry about coming off as arrogant further proves that you are not. I truly believe that your lack of arrogance is what will keep you in this business as long as you want to be in it. I liked complicated, detailed projects. I prefer to order directly from designers when possible. The designer I mentioned ealier will not be getting an order from me (the saw thing wasn't the only offensive thing on the exchange, but that's another story). Furthermore, he'd be better NOT communicating with customers. If he does and takes his arrogant stance with all of them, I don't think his business will be around long.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


Sheila you do good work & the thing is that confidence is born out of passion & belief in yourself & your talent while arrogance smacks of superiority & no-one likes that. You fall into the passionate category that's why you take the trouble to write these blogs. I think that if people do not recognise or appreciate your skill/talent & treat you disrespectfully then you have to stand up & declare yourself. If they don't like it then they are the kind of people you shouldn't deal with, for them to promote your business/products they have to value them. If you stand up to them it's win win first they may take notice, you win, if they don't you walk away & find someone who does then you win again
Don't be a doormat you're too good at what you do
Best
Trevor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


Shelia, I rewrote that several times trying not to sound arrogant. It is difficult to do that for strangers on the www sometimes. The main difference between arrogance and competence is the ability to back up what you say and the situation and manner in which it is presented. There are a lot of factors that affect how people perceive you. I have found professional envy to be a big one! I don't worry about those people, but I have had some attempt a little back stabbing only to discover technical abilities beyond their comprehension.

At first, it was a bit embarrassing when I met people for the first time and my reputation had proceeded me. I eventually got used to it. I very rarely tell people about me, I listen to them. I don't need to tell them about my ability, they will recognize it if I still have it. Unfortunately, Topamax overdose has had what is beginning to look like a permanent negative impact on my professional abilities.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


A very nice topics that were mentioned.. self confidence, arrogance, competence …. I think it is beter to apply what I learned and the one I am teaching in post graduate… COMPETENCE is equal to the sum of knowledge and skill multiply with attitude… (k+s)a … This is the essence of having self-confidence…. and of course you need to seek you own level of competence. Additionally, based on this… if attitude is zero and multiplied to a very skillfull and knowledgable person then that is the end of everything resulting to nothing… this is where the arrogance come. Another character of a person is when he/she becomes stagnant on the level of confidence… An attitude of OVERCONFIDENCE comes.. This is somewhat a limitation that we have to consider to be really competent and develop self-confidence… but what we really need is SELF-ESTEEM.

My honest opinion… I have never seen anything with you Sheila a sign of any arrogance. If there are some who misunderstood you… it is always PRIDE. If you insist and prove something in anyway… that will supress those people who has no belief. This happen always in the first time of a design stage. Most of us rely always on the proven facts but not trying the new one. Your design and creativity prove that you are already someone different… go for it and try to raise your LEVEL above from where you are.

I hope I did not offend anyone on this opinion, I am just expressing this… In fact, I am really looking for woodworking competence book to know what are the parameters for every level. I can only see difficulty charts….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Confidence and Reaching Your Potential*
> 
> In reading some of the responses to yesterday's blog, it started me thinking. (Uh, oh! you say!) The final comment by TS really hit the nail on the head. He spoke of self-confidence and realizing one's potential value and how important it is - especially for someone who is in business for herself.
> 
> I realize that I have had trouble with self-confidence issues. I attribute that to many circumstances in my life. Although I write here every day and open my life and experiences up to all of you, I have chosen to keep certain personal information out of these conversations. This is a woodworking forum and I want the main focus of my blog here to be on the daily ups and downs of my woodworking business. As I said many, many entries ago, because I am so personally involved in my work and my business, there are going to be times when I get too emotional or speak of personal things that affect my daily life. I am not going to apologize for that because it is a part of me that isn't going to change. I don't think that I would be very honest or interesting if I filtered out all my personal aspects of my life. After all, my business is very personal to me, as it should be. I look at it with a passion that drives me every single day and I believe that is why it has achieved the success it has (so far!)
> 
> I don't mind speaking about these issues and sharing them with you because not only does it help me sort through them, but it also makes me feel good to know that I have helped others deal with similar issues, as many of you have told me. It is all part of a learning process to me, and I have always thought that teaching and learning go hand in hand.
> 
> With that said, I will speak of self-confidence for a minute. I find that there sometimes is a fine line between what one will perceive as self-confidence and what one perceives as arrogance. Both behaviors seem to focus on achievement, however the self-confident person seems to work hard for a more global cause whereas the arrogant person's main purpose is to spotlight themselves. My own personal belief on the matter is that ironically, the arrogant person has very low self-esteem, and therefore needs to overcompensate for that low self-worth by continually pointing out his/her successes.
> 
> So how does one come across as being self-confident without being thought of as arrogant?
> 
> When I first met my partner, I was trying to explain to him what exactly I did. Like many people, at first he didn't understand. There is quite a difference in making a project and designing a project. At first he thought that I made wood items to sell at sales and such. I needed to explain to him that not only did I physically construct them, but I also drew up the plans and designed the packets so others could make them etc., etc. When I showed him the magazine with one of my projects and also my picture and name on the mast head page he said to me "Well - La-De Da!" (He likes to use that phrase to tease me when I talk about or do something 'big city') At one time early on he asked me why someone came to me with a question about something or other and my quick answer to him was 'because I am good and I know what I am talking about.'
> 
> "Well, la-de-da Miss 'I'm better than everyone else', he teased. and I realized that I perhaps came off as being pretty arrogant. This was, by the way, when I was just pulling my business out of the basement and sales were dismal and my designing had come to pretty much a standstill due to some personal circumstances in my life. I was still in the magazine, but that was just about it. The wholesale sales were largely due to patterns that were several years old and only came trickling in. Perhaps I was feeling guilty about letting my business digress to such a state and that I was overcompensating for my own guilt. My answer to him was probably more defensive than anything.
> 
> His teasing was good-natured and not mean spirited, but it made me realize something. If I were so 'good' then why was my business such a mess? Sure, I could draw and yes, I knew woodworking and scroll sawing. But if I didn't use my abilities to the fullest, then what good were they? Talking about past achievements, and resting on them DID make me arrogant. It was a real wake-up call for me to get my butt in gear and do something or things would not improve. Actions DO speak louder than words after all.
> 
> This was at a point in my life where my entire life was changing. I was coming out of one of the most difficult times I have lived through and I was starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I had two choices: to abandon the business and do something else or to fight for it to the bitter end. You all know what I chose.
> 
> Since that day, I have rededicated myself to make my business the best it can be. I try my best to do that with honesty and integrity and a genuine concern for others. I have also focused on teaching others and helping them through their own tough times, as my partner has done with me. I want to reciprocate the support and help that others have given to me.
> 
> Little by little over the past two years I see the tables turning. It is a slow process and I am patient. I know there is no such thing as overnight success. I have watched my partner go from not knowing what a scroll saw is to making some incredible designs and learning every single aspect of the business. I truly attribute much of my success to his dedication and support. On the days I want to quit, he tells me to keep fighting. On the days I am discouraged, he points out the positive things that we have accomplished. He did this just the other day when I was upset about how things were going with the magazine. While we were talking about it (and I was rather sulky) he pointed to my screen on my computer where I had received a couple of emails just that day from people who I had helped in one way or another. "That", he said "is what you should focus on" as he pointed to the emails. And I know he is right.
> 
> TS is correct in his comments. And all I can say in regard to my own self-confidence is that "I am working on it." Little by little, with each successful design, article or letter from my customers I am beginning to see that I do have a place in this business. I like the feeling that I have something valuable to bring to the table. It has nothing to do with money either. There are no words I can use to describe how I feel when I help someone meet their own potential. It is the same feeling we get from supporting each other here. And it is one of the main reasons we all keep coming back. We are all teachers helping each other reach their potential.
> 
> What a nice place to be.


I appreciate all of your opinions very much. It is good to see such a variety of different ideas and thoughts on the same subject. Especially when we are from so many different areas and backgrounds. I realize that it is also difficult sometimes to express oneself in writing on the internet. So many times it is easy for things to be misinterpreted and misunderstood. I am happy that you all took the time to comment.

I agree that attitude towards others is a large factor in how people interpret us. I always try to treat others as I wish to be treated. That may sound simplistic, but I think it is a good policy. However, I also think there comes a time when after someone treats you with disrespect or unfairly, you need to walk away. I realize that walking away isn't always possible, and in that case you do have to take a stand and protect your own interests. Doing so goes against my nature, as I really hate conflict, but sometimes it is unavoidable. In that case, I try to be honest and fair and not allow my anger guide my actions. (again - not always easy!) If time allows I take a step back and get busy with other things to take the direct focus off of the problem so I can look at it more objectively.

Sometimes this is viewed as being too passive, which may invite additional abuse, but it is my way of dealing with things. Just as I always remember a kindness, I also remember when someone has wronged or betrayed me. I may not act on my feelings every time, and I feel I have a lot of patience, but once the line is crossed, trust is broken and it takes a great deal to earn it back. Again this can be misinterpreted. I do however, like the policy of "Speak softly and carry a big stick." Learning from experiences and having the self-confidence to act accordingly if necessary.

Thank you for the great points you all made and sharing your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Do I EVER Learn?*

I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.

In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.

The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.

When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.

I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work. 










The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.

I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.

Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.

What the heck was I thinking???

Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?

It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)

The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.

It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.

I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.

Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.

The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.

So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.

It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!

I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!

And it will be a great day!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Do I EVER Learn?*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.
> 
> In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.
> 
> The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.
> 
> When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.
> 
> I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.
> 
> I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.
> 
> Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.
> 
> What the heck was I thinking???
> 
> Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?
> 
> It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)
> 
> The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.
> 
> It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.
> 
> I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.
> 
> Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.
> 
> The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.
> 
> So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.
> 
> It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!
> 
> I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!
> 
> And it will be a great day!


That's a beautiful crest. Regarding the pain in A** job wouldn't it be reasonable to say to this lady " The project is completed, & although I have designed & provided labour in exchange for goodwill , I assume you realise there will be a charge to cover the cost of materials as the supplier wouldn't enter into the same contract? Charge her $30-40 if she baulks at that show her your receipt (at least it may lessen your blow)
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do I EVER Learn?*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.
> 
> In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.
> 
> The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.
> 
> When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.
> 
> I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.
> 
> I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.
> 
> Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.
> 
> What the heck was I thinking???
> 
> Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?
> 
> It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)
> 
> The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.
> 
> It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.
> 
> I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.
> 
> Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.
> 
> The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.
> 
> So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.
> 
> It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!
> 
> I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!
> 
> And it will be a great day!


Well, that would be difficult Trevor because I already said I would provide her with the surfaces free. When I did some painting for the magazines, there were several companies that would give me surfaces to use for projects free of charge, in exchange for listing ordering information linked to their company. It is customary to do this. If I would have found the MDF it wouldn't have bothered me as much. Also, the price I gave was for the entire sheet. Her designs will only use a portion of the wood I had to buy. I only hope I can find something else to at least make back the money that I put out for it.

I could always designs something myself using it. 

Sheila


----------



## rando1

scrollgirl said:


> *Do I EVER Learn?*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.
> 
> In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.
> 
> The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.
> 
> When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.
> 
> I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.
> 
> I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.
> 
> Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.
> 
> What the heck was I thinking???
> 
> Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?
> 
> It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)
> 
> The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.
> 
> It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.
> 
> I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.
> 
> Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.
> 
> The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.
> 
> So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.
> 
> It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!
> 
> I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!
> 
> And it will be a great day!


Ms. Sheila. We all do this, don't let it slow you down or distract from your beautiful skill and work. Always look to pay it forward. May not seem it now, but it will come back around to you. Stay focused.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Do I EVER Learn?*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.
> 
> In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.
> 
> The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.
> 
> When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.
> 
> I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.
> 
> I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.
> 
> Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.
> 
> What the heck was I thinking???
> 
> Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?
> 
> It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)
> 
> The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.
> 
> It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.
> 
> I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.
> 
> Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.
> 
> The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.
> 
> So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.
> 
> It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!
> 
> I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!
> 
> And it will be a great day!


well even thow he makes beautyfull work youhave to tell him the prizes had gone up
a lot more than he used to pay
so tell him that from next time you will charge him the same as other costummers do

how thick is the plywood ….well maybee I have an idea you can build/design further on 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do I EVER Learn?*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.
> 
> In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.
> 
> The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.
> 
> When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.
> 
> I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.
> 
> I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.
> 
> Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.
> 
> What the heck was I thinking???
> 
> Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?
> 
> It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)
> 
> The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.
> 
> It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.
> 
> I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.
> 
> Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.
> 
> The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.
> 
> So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.
> 
> It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!
> 
> I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!
> 
> And it will be a great day!


Don't you hate it when you have already lost your shirt BEFORE you incur the shipping costs. I did that once, and will never do it again. And just to make sure the customer would think twice about any bitching and moaning that he may feel like hurling in my direction for whatever readon I included MY INVOICES - for the materials, crating and shipping costs. I circled the grand total and wrote "my costs." I made a grand total of 20 bucks on the deal. Needless to say, I wasn't pleased with myself. BUT I also did not receive any negative feedback from the customer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Do I EVER Learn?*
> 
> I spent much of yesterday working on some custom type design work that I had promised a couple of people. I always say that I don't want to get involved in production work, but somehow there is always a project or two that straggles into my life. The only way I accept these type of projects is on a "I will do it when I can" basis, but those of you who have been following me through this blog probably figured out that there is seldom a day when I sit here and scratch my head wondering what to do.
> 
> In any case, I once again have found myself committed to doing two totally separate projects and I wanted to get these odd jobs off the books, so to speak and I decided that now was a good time.
> 
> The first job is pretty straight forward and I don't really mind doing it at all. It is a crest for a customer who does scroll sawing. I have done work for him in the past and he asked me if I would make a couple more designs up for him. He first approached me at a time when I was really struggling and I needed every penny I could and I was very grateful for the work. He treated me well, paid me promptly and the job involved drawing up plans in Illustrator, something that I love to do anyway. The pictures of what he requested were clear and easy to understand and it made the job easy and fun.
> 
> When he approached me just before Christmas with another request, I agreed to do it. Although I realize that I had set somewhat of a precedence for charging little for my time, I had appreciated his support in the past and decided that I will keep my rate the same. It would be very difficult for me to all of a sudden request a large jump in pay, and since his requests are few and far between, it wouldn't hurt, I felt. I suppose that is one of the perks of being the boss - you get to set the rates you charge others.
> 
> I worked on the pattern for him and it only took me a couple of hours to complete. I only have to do the final layout on it today and it will be ready to go. Below is a picture of one of the other crests that he made from a previous pattern that I did for him. He does beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other job, I am sorry to say, isn't going as smoothly.
> 
> I had another painting designer contact me regarding drawing up and cutting some surfaces for her to use in her design work. I have loved her work for several years, as she frequently has her designs published in one of the sister magazines from the company I work for. She loved my snowflake candle tray and asked me if I could modify it to make the inner diameter 8" wide and simplify the snowflake border so she could use it for one of her painting projects that she would be submitting for publication. I would not get paid for this work and provide her with one or two surfaces, but I would be mentioned in her published article and pattern to be the source for the wood.
> 
> Since I had admired her work for years, I was somewhat star struck and flattered that she even asked me to do it, and I agreed.
> 
> What the heck was I thinking???
> 
> Don't I listen to myself? Don't I read my own blogs? Haven't I said over and over (and over) again that I don't want to get into production work?
> 
> It is as if the 'old Sheila' (the one that is destine to be poor and work for nothing) took over me. I already have so much on my plate (including my OWN painting projects that I want to work on) and here I am doing something for someone else and I know in my heart I will never make a dime off of this venture. But commitment was commitment and I had agreed and she has a deadline so onward we must forge. (Maybe I"M the one that should be committed!)
> 
> The drawing and revisions went fine. They only took an hour or so and after a couple of back and forth emails, the design is what she wants. Good. Now comes the part of making a couple of them up to send to her.
> 
> It needs to be done on 1/4" MDF or plywood - neither which I stock. I live in a small town, remember and my pickin's are slim. There is one place here, but it is traditionally overpriced. However, she needs this in her hands by next week so I have no choice.
> 
> I went over there yesterday and they had no MDF that I could use. It needed to be that thin because it is a puzzle and has both a base and over layer and they need to be glued together. Anything thicker would be too bulky. Also, it is about 15" in diameter so it will be quite large and heavy if I go to thick.
> 
> Long story short, the only choice they had was plywood with knotty pine on one side and birch on the other. Anything else they had was a cheap quality and you could see voids in the sides, which would be very unacceptable for this type of scroll work. I picked a sheet and had it cut into thirds so I could transport it home and store it (I had to buy the entire sheet). As my partner was loading it up in the car, I went in to pay.
> 
> The clerk ran up the order and my bill came to a whopping $60! OUCH! Now you all KNOW that I don't mind spending $40 and more for a nice little piece of ebony or rosewood or something equally beautiful, but sixty bucks for a crummy piece of plywood seemed INSANE to me! But what could I do?? The sheet was already cut and I now owned it.
> 
> So today I will be cutting out these two snowflakes (which - by the way - I have to pay to ship to her too!) and licking my wounds. I am going to keep the remaining wood in storage so that if ever someone were to order one of her pieces, I will have it, but after figuring the cost of the wood and the time it takes to cut and assemble the piece, I am going to price it accordingly and I seriously doubt that there will be any 'takers'. At least I hope not.
> 
> It is funny that I see this as such a bad decision on my part. In the past, I wouldn't even have recognized it is such. So I am hoping that there is hope for me after all. Now the trick for me next time someone asks me is to remember this BEFORE I make the commitment. Then I will know that I am on my way!
> 
> I will button this up today and get it off the books. I will also look at it as a lesson learned. Hopefully, I will get a few orders from my site to balance the books out for me today. I am not going to beat myself up over this poor decision because I know better now and it won't happen again. I'll put some good music on while I am cutting and enjoy myself while doing it, knowing that I am learning a valuable lesson. I have read many stories from others here at LJ's that have found themselves in similar situations, so I don't feel that badly. At least I am in good company!
> 
> And it will be a great day!


It sucks!! Last spring I did a job that covered the costs of materials. Had bad info for the bid. Sorta makes up for the good jobs, don't ya know?? ) I don't feel so guilty about the ones that look like windfall profits ;-)) Edit: forgot to mention I worked 2 weeks of 10-12 hours days to boot! :-(( I hadn't been working much. Felt good to get back, now to just make some money again ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*

It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.

I have a fine example of using this power within us.

In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.

A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.

Below is the original design:


From Snowflake Tray

What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.

Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.

In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.

I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)

I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.

So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :


From Snowflake Painting Surface

As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:


From Snowflake Painting Surface

For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.

I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.

1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle. 
3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.

As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.

At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.

I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!

I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:


From Snowflake Painting Surface

As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.

I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:


From Snowflake Painting Surface

By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.

I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.

The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.

I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck. 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Why have the center be a puzzle if it is a candle tray?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


This is a modification of my candle tray design. It is much larger. The candle tray inner diameter is 4" to hold the jar candle and the inner diameter of the puzzle is 8" for the designer to paint on. I am sorry if I confused you. Perhaps I didn't explain it properly. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


No worry, that is easily accomplished ;-))


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


That's wonderful, Sheila!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


I am glad you solved the "puzzle" that was plaguing you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Thanks, Kelly! It is pretty cool looking! I can picture some cute polar animals or skating penguins on it . . . . . Hummmmm . . . . .


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


you have a great way of figuring out the problems…and you usually have the ability to pull the cat out of the bag…great job as always….


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


If you draw a circle and ask an adult what it is they would say "it's a circle". Ask a kid and they might say; it's a hole in the earth to china, It's a ring, it's the top of a glass Etc. It's a matter, as Sheila says, of a different perspective. My 7 year old grand kids like to use the scroll saw in the shop. It's the one tool they can use with only minimum supervision. Mistakes don't bother them at all. It just turns into something new.

So…good idea Sheila. New perspective!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


way to go girl

quit often we find 
it is our own expectations
and experiences that nag us

i listen to classical music
and think of the lives of some composers of old
the trials and tribulations they went through
to bring their music to us
and realize that i have so much more 
it inspires me to do better

if leonardo or michaelangelo
could do that
i can certainly give it my best

the capacity of greatness is in all of us
we just need to get out
of our mindsets to find it

well done sheila

if you don't like what you are doing
change your ways

make it your own


----------



## YoungestSon

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


I'll go with the A Team line.

" I love it when a plan comes together".

This story brightened my day. Thanks.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


(Way outside my area of expertise)

Sheila -

Is it possible to stack and cut pie "wedges" to further accelerate your work? Your current design has 6 identical elements which would seem to be able to be cut at once? I suppose this could also allow different design symmetries (opposite identical, alternating wedge repeats, etc.)

To follow the same idea, instead of a circle template, you could trap the wedge designs each between a pair of "wheel spokes" ?

Always interesting and inspiring.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Hi, Steve:

I was going to maybe stack cut them but I would need to use too much double sided tape to do so. The pieces are so small. Also, there are few scrollers that can cut a perfect circle. They really need to all be from the same piece. That also keeps the grain pattern in tact which I feel is important. I had to number each piece to make sure that they went back in the same order that they belonged. This was harder than you think with such generic geometric shapes! I was thinking if I dropped them I would be in real trouble! After they are painted they will be easier to reassemble, I expect. To ship them I had to place a piece of fiber board over the top and tape it in place so they wouldn't move in transport. I hope they make it OK! 

Thanks everyone! I sent the designer the pictures of the finished piece and she was thrilled with it. It all ended up pretty darn good, I think! 

Sheila


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Well that all turned out great.
My way of thinking if I make a mistake is that it was meant to happen! Sometimes though I will step away from it annoyed but when I come back with fresh eyes it has changed into - NOW, what can I do/make with this.
I go with the flow and the project takes a turn - and usually for the better. The end results may be different from what I had intended but much more creative and unique and most of all FUN.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade from a Snowflake*
> 
> It is amazing to me just how much difference the way you look at something can make. Looking at something with a different attitude and perspective can magically change something from unpleasant or distasteful to something that is fun and exciting. Physically, nothing at all has really changed. Only the way we look at it. This is an incredible power that we all have within ourselves. It costs nothing, takes none of our time and all we need to do is consciously apply it and it can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have a fine example of using this power within us.
> 
> In yesterdays post, I spoke of a custom job that I had made a commitment to do. The job was for a decorative painter who makes wonderfully whimsical designs and has her work frequently published in many different magazines. I have been a fan of her work for several years, and recently we have become friends on Facebook.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, she approached me with the idea of making her a painting surface to use for some of her designs. She had seen my Snowflake Candle Tray and wondered if I could modify the design to suit her needs. Without thinking it through, I agreed to do it for her, as I was quite flattered that she even looked at, let alone liked my designs. She gave me a summary of what she was looking for me to do for her, and it seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Below is the original design:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Tray
> 
> What she wanted from me was to simplify the design, and make it much larger so that the center circle that the candle sits on is approximately 8" in diameter. Inside that 8" circle, she wanted me to cut the pieces into geometric puzzle pieces so that she can paint on them and in essence make a puzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about some of the initial difficulties I had finding the wood that I needed to do this. But after obtaining some decent (albeit expensive) plywood, I set out yesterday to get the task done and get it off the books.
> 
> In thinking things through (something I should have done before agreeing to do the job) I figured that I would need two 1/4 inch layers - one for the design and one to make the tray underneath to hold the puzzle pieces. In order to do this, I would need to stack cut the snowflake, including all of the internal cuts, and then before cutting out the circle and puzzle pieces, I would separate the two layers and only cut the top layer into the puzzle. This would allow for two identical layers that would then be glued together and match perfectly.
> 
> I set up the wood and applied the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well. As I drilled the entry holes, however, I realized that even though I greatly simplified the design, there were still 56 internal cuts in the snowflake. (YIKES!)
> 
> I began cutting using a #9 scroll saw blade. I am used to using a blade which is little larger than a hair, but when cutting a piece so large, it is necessary to use a larger blade so that you can control it on the turns. Unlike a 6-8 inch diameter project, I now had nearly 17 inches in diameter to swing around to make all the circular patterns. The plywood is also heavy and the layers of glue are much worse on the blade than hardwood is. It is the only blade I had in stock that would be suitable for this type of cutting.
> 
> So I proceeded to cut out the perimeter began cutting the interior cuts of the snowflake. After 20 minutes or so my arm was beginning to tire. I was starting to think how I probably would need to ask $60 or more for each piece by the time I was done and feeling pretty crappy about what I was doing and getting into. It was at this point I stopped :
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can see, I had a long way to go. I also took a closer picture so you could see the relative size of the blade:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> For all of you who don't work with the scroll saw, this is as I said, quite a large blade. While I was cutting, I was thinking of William and his awesome chandelier that he is working on and boy oh boy do I have a lot of respect for him! (If you get a chance, go check out his progress in his blog) I couldn't imagine doing so much large cutting like that.
> 
> I stopped at that point and called a 'business meeting' with my partner. I realized that there was NO WAY that I would be able to make any money on this project. The more I cut, the crummier I felt about it. I made the commitment but I knew that I would be losing my shirt on it. We discussed our options and came up with some alternatives.
> 
> 1 - Not do it at all (Initially, that got my vote! (Just Kidding))
> 2 - What I had there really looked kind of cool, but modifications needed to be made. I could recess the center by angle cutting as I did on my trays, and then I would be able to cut two complete snowflakes at once, therefore lowering the cutting time (and production cost) considerably. The only thing with this option is that my client's main objective was to have a puzzle.
> 3 - Do as above, but instead of cutting the 54 internal cuts in the snowflake, let the painters paint them in, again lowering the cutting time tremendously.
> 
> As always, honesty is the best policy. Before I proceeded, I emailed the client and explained the situation and also the options. I told her that in order to do the piece as originally planned, it would cost the customers over $60 plus shipping from Canada. I didn't think that she would want to present a design which used such an expensive piece and I was right.
> 
> At first she chose to eliminate the second layer altogether, without the tray underneath at all. After all, many puzzles are made to be set right on a table. This would still mean that I could cut two at once and the cost would probably be about $35 for the large piece, which was far more reasonable.
> 
> I went back to cutting and it was amazing the difference in attitude that I had towards it. It was no longer a burden to me, but it was actually quite fun. I was thinking about how if I was going to sell this surface to painters on my site, that I should develop my own pattern for painting to use on it also. I could offer patterns with both the inside cuts on the snowflakes and without, and give the customers a choice. I have no interest whatsoever in offering a puzzle, so for my own use, I will just angle cut the center as I did on my trays and paint on the solid circle. I had so many ideas going through my mind while I was cutting it was incredible!
> 
> I also had another idea for my client. I wasn't very comfortable with the idea of the loose pieces. After all, there are 30 of them. Below is a drawing of the puzzle:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> As you can imagine, it would be difficult to keep all those pieces together without the tray. I thought that I could use thin veneer or even some 1/8" plywood as a bottom tray. I would be able to cut a 8.5" circle very quickly and easily and glue it to the back and it would make a fine tray.
> 
> I emailed the client and she was thinking the same thing. The edges of the snowflake would be slightly lifted off the table, but it would only look to make the design more dimensional. I think it looks better. Below is a finished picture of the project:
> 
> 
> From Snowflake Painting Surface
> 
> By the time I finished this project I was quite excited about it. Not only did I have a new outlet for doing some side work, but also another prospective area for my own designing. If I get lots of orders for these snowflakes, I not only have my partner who will be willing to cut some, but I have my dear friend Leldon who said he would be willing to do any cutting I would need. It will be win/win for everyone.
> 
> I was amazed at the end of the day how something that started out to be such a poopie project turned into something that was so exciting. I realize that seeing the result of this work will be many months down the line, but that will also give me time to develop some things of my own with the painting side of my site. I have said all along that I want to do more painting and offer patterns and surfaces and with my ability to design my own unique surfaces to paint on, it opens an entire new aspect of my woodworking business. After all, the reason I first started scroll sawing was because I wanted to make my own things to paint on. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> The moral of this story is that there are many ways to look at things. Many times we can take an unpleasant situation and with a few small changes make it into something that is not only acceptable, but also offers great opportunities for us. The trick is that we have to try to look at things from several different ways and see if we can come up with something that is more suitable to our own needs. I realize that we can't do this with every situation, but many times all we have to do is take a little time and try to see things differently. We may be surprised.
> 
> I hope you all give it a try the next time you are stuck.
> 
> Have an awesome day!


And you know why my shoulder took three days for the soreness to ease up after cutting the large pieces for the chandelier. The biggest pieces I cut were 18" wide and close to 24" long. I stack cut six of them out of 1/4" plywood at a time. Actually, I absolutely HATE doing things this big. The only way I do things such as that is if it is for a special project like the chandelier to where the end product is well worth the headache, and back ache, and shoulder ache, and I think you get the point.
Oh, I cut those six piece stack cuts using Flying Dutchman #3 spirals. Needless to say, I used a LOT of them. I finished the chandelier tonight. I'll post photos later. The complete project took over four dozen blades.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking Care of Business*

Well, today will be short as I am already late out of the gate . . .

It seems that I never find myself short of things to do. I suppose that is part of owning my own business.

Last night I had an order in the middle of the night and the customer brought to my attention that on his receipt that he received in the confirmation email, it only showed one item. He had ordered three items and forwarded the receipt to me and I thought it was strange because even though only one item showed on it, the total was correct.

As you can imagine, this was very confusing to him. I must admit, I was confused also.

So instead of writing here, I thought the issue needed my immediate attention and tried some things on the programming of the site. I did a test order and ordered two items and it indeed was the same problem. I then checked several settings and tried again. Same thing.

I got online with customer service from my site and after several minutes of investigation, they stated that they had a note from my credit card processor that they were having trouble with the receipts that were being generated. Apparently they had priority and if I chose to have the receipts come from them, the customer would not get one from my site. I was instructed to go to that account and revise my settings there so they no longer would receive a receipt from them.

I did so, and then went back to my own site and generated another order. Now I didn't receive any receipt at all. Just a statement saying that I had made an order.

Back to customer service for my site . . .

Many minutes and attempts later with the representative, and after several test orders with the same results for him, it was decided to go to the programming department for them to investigate.

I looked at the clock and realized that this has taken the first two hours of my day with no real resolution. Although at least I know about the problem and stopped the errant receipts from being generated. I suppose no receipt is better than an incorrect one.

The customers have the option of printing their receipt right from the site when their order is completed, and hopefully they will choose to do that. They also receive a matching receipt when I send them their orders, so it isn't as if they don't get one at all. And finally, if they email me for one, I certainly can provide it. It is just the point of not having one generated with the order confirmation that is troublesome.

I have much to do today. I have to finish the emblem pattern for my customer and I need to draw some new things. I owe the magazine a candle tray and want to get that off of my books and then I need to start drawing in earnest for the next catalog cut offs.

There is so much to do and it seems my days go by quickly. By nine or ten at night, I am just tired and don't accomplish much, even if I am just doing odds and ends with the business all day. So today I am keeping this short and need to get moving on other things. Hopefully I will have more interesting things to discuss tomorrow.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Well, today will be short as I am already late out of the gate . . .
> 
> It seems that I never find myself short of things to do. I suppose that is part of owning my own business.
> 
> Last night I had an order in the middle of the night and the customer brought to my attention that on his receipt that he received in the confirmation email, it only showed one item. He had ordered three items and forwarded the receipt to me and I thought it was strange because even though only one item showed on it, the total was correct.
> 
> As you can imagine, this was very confusing to him. I must admit, I was confused also.
> 
> So instead of writing here, I thought the issue needed my immediate attention and tried some things on the programming of the site. I did a test order and ordered two items and it indeed was the same problem. I then checked several settings and tried again. Same thing.
> 
> I got online with customer service from my site and after several minutes of investigation, they stated that they had a note from my credit card processor that they were having trouble with the receipts that were being generated. Apparently they had priority and if I chose to have the receipts come from them, the customer would not get one from my site. I was instructed to go to that account and revise my settings there so they no longer would receive a receipt from them.
> 
> I did so, and then went back to my own site and generated another order. Now I didn't receive any receipt at all. Just a statement saying that I had made an order.
> 
> Back to customer service for my site . . .
> 
> Many minutes and attempts later with the representative, and after several test orders with the same results for him, it was decided to go to the programming department for them to investigate.
> 
> I looked at the clock and realized that this has taken the first two hours of my day with no real resolution. Although at least I know about the problem and stopped the errant receipts from being generated. I suppose no receipt is better than an incorrect one.
> 
> The customers have the option of printing their receipt right from the site when their order is completed, and hopefully they will choose to do that. They also receive a matching receipt when I send them their orders, so it isn't as if they don't get one at all. And finally, if they email me for one, I certainly can provide it. It is just the point of not having one generated with the order confirmation that is troublesome.
> 
> I have much to do today. I have to finish the emblem pattern for my customer and I need to draw some new things. I owe the magazine a candle tray and want to get that off of my books and then I need to start drawing in earnest for the next catalog cut offs.
> 
> There is so much to do and it seems my days go by quickly. By nine or ten at night, I am just tired and don't accomplish much, even if I am just doing odds and ends with the business all day. So today I am keeping this short and need to get moving on other things. Hopefully I will have more interesting things to discuss tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


my online banking decide to change passwords 
(some new broom nerd i suppose
making a name for himself)
of course there was no e-mail sent to this affect
i couldn't get on site
many tries and many call to the bank and visits there later
i finally got it fixed

now i have a pass word for my online 
a different pin for phone inquiries
and a different pin for my debit card

all so some new guy can show of to the interworld
about how he changed things
so that nobody can get to use the site
some security
i have other sites i can't access because they won't accept my user name
or password (that they require)

like who can remember every site requirement
without writing it down (a no-no)

i still get 3 or 4 bill notices
that the numbers they sent me to open don't work
and so it is treated as a 'hacker' and dumped

technology and egos at work


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Well, today will be short as I am already late out of the gate . . .
> 
> It seems that I never find myself short of things to do. I suppose that is part of owning my own business.
> 
> Last night I had an order in the middle of the night and the customer brought to my attention that on his receipt that he received in the confirmation email, it only showed one item. He had ordered three items and forwarded the receipt to me and I thought it was strange because even though only one item showed on it, the total was correct.
> 
> As you can imagine, this was very confusing to him. I must admit, I was confused also.
> 
> So instead of writing here, I thought the issue needed my immediate attention and tried some things on the programming of the site. I did a test order and ordered two items and it indeed was the same problem. I then checked several settings and tried again. Same thing.
> 
> I got online with customer service from my site and after several minutes of investigation, they stated that they had a note from my credit card processor that they were having trouble with the receipts that were being generated. Apparently they had priority and if I chose to have the receipts come from them, the customer would not get one from my site. I was instructed to go to that account and revise my settings there so they no longer would receive a receipt from them.
> 
> I did so, and then went back to my own site and generated another order. Now I didn't receive any receipt at all. Just a statement saying that I had made an order.
> 
> Back to customer service for my site . . .
> 
> Many minutes and attempts later with the representative, and after several test orders with the same results for him, it was decided to go to the programming department for them to investigate.
> 
> I looked at the clock and realized that this has taken the first two hours of my day with no real resolution. Although at least I know about the problem and stopped the errant receipts from being generated. I suppose no receipt is better than an incorrect one.
> 
> The customers have the option of printing their receipt right from the site when their order is completed, and hopefully they will choose to do that. They also receive a matching receipt when I send them their orders, so it isn't as if they don't get one at all. And finally, if they email me for one, I certainly can provide it. It is just the point of not having one generated with the order confirmation that is troublesome.
> 
> I have much to do today. I have to finish the emblem pattern for my customer and I need to draw some new things. I owe the magazine a candle tray and want to get that off of my books and then I need to start drawing in earnest for the next catalog cut offs.
> 
> There is so much to do and it seems my days go by quickly. By nine or ten at night, I am just tired and don't accomplish much, even if I am just doing odds and ends with the business all day. So today I am keeping this short and need to get moving on other things. Hopefully I will have more interesting things to discuss tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Sheila, your phase, "go to the programming department for them to investigate" made me chuckle.

During an annual physical exam a few years back, my doctor asked what I did for a living. I told him I was a software engineer. He added, "So you're the guy who fixes all those computer glitches." My answer was, "No, I'm the guy who creates those glitches."


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Well, today will be short as I am already late out of the gate . . .
> 
> It seems that I never find myself short of things to do. I suppose that is part of owning my own business.
> 
> Last night I had an order in the middle of the night and the customer brought to my attention that on his receipt that he received in the confirmation email, it only showed one item. He had ordered three items and forwarded the receipt to me and I thought it was strange because even though only one item showed on it, the total was correct.
> 
> As you can imagine, this was very confusing to him. I must admit, I was confused also.
> 
> So instead of writing here, I thought the issue needed my immediate attention and tried some things on the programming of the site. I did a test order and ordered two items and it indeed was the same problem. I then checked several settings and tried again. Same thing.
> 
> I got online with customer service from my site and after several minutes of investigation, they stated that they had a note from my credit card processor that they were having trouble with the receipts that were being generated. Apparently they had priority and if I chose to have the receipts come from them, the customer would not get one from my site. I was instructed to go to that account and revise my settings there so they no longer would receive a receipt from them.
> 
> I did so, and then went back to my own site and generated another order. Now I didn't receive any receipt at all. Just a statement saying that I had made an order.
> 
> Back to customer service for my site . . .
> 
> Many minutes and attempts later with the representative, and after several test orders with the same results for him, it was decided to go to the programming department for them to investigate.
> 
> I looked at the clock and realized that this has taken the first two hours of my day with no real resolution. Although at least I know about the problem and stopped the errant receipts from being generated. I suppose no receipt is better than an incorrect one.
> 
> The customers have the option of printing their receipt right from the site when their order is completed, and hopefully they will choose to do that. They also receive a matching receipt when I send them their orders, so it isn't as if they don't get one at all. And finally, if they email me for one, I certainly can provide it. It is just the point of not having one generated with the order confirmation that is troublesome.
> 
> I have much to do today. I have to finish the emblem pattern for my customer and I need to draw some new things. I owe the magazine a candle tray and want to get that off of my books and then I need to start drawing in earnest for the next catalog cut offs.
> 
> There is so much to do and it seems my days go by quickly. By nine or ten at night, I am just tired and don't accomplish much, even if I am just doing odds and ends with the business all day. So today I am keeping this short and need to get moving on other things. Hopefully I will have more interesting things to discuss tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Paton - I know it gets crazy! I have one place that the password expires every three months. You need to have your password at least 8 digits, alpha-numeric, and there can be no recognizable words in it (such as "it" or any combination of letters that form words) You can't use the same password that you already did. And you aren't supposed to write it down at anywhere.

Don't they realize that I am blonde?????

LOL John!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Care of Business*
> 
> Well, today will be short as I am already late out of the gate . . .
> 
> It seems that I never find myself short of things to do. I suppose that is part of owning my own business.
> 
> Last night I had an order in the middle of the night and the customer brought to my attention that on his receipt that he received in the confirmation email, it only showed one item. He had ordered three items and forwarded the receipt to me and I thought it was strange because even though only one item showed on it, the total was correct.
> 
> As you can imagine, this was very confusing to him. I must admit, I was confused also.
> 
> So instead of writing here, I thought the issue needed my immediate attention and tried some things on the programming of the site. I did a test order and ordered two items and it indeed was the same problem. I then checked several settings and tried again. Same thing.
> 
> I got online with customer service from my site and after several minutes of investigation, they stated that they had a note from my credit card processor that they were having trouble with the receipts that were being generated. Apparently they had priority and if I chose to have the receipts come from them, the customer would not get one from my site. I was instructed to go to that account and revise my settings there so they no longer would receive a receipt from them.
> 
> I did so, and then went back to my own site and generated another order. Now I didn't receive any receipt at all. Just a statement saying that I had made an order.
> 
> Back to customer service for my site . . .
> 
> Many minutes and attempts later with the representative, and after several test orders with the same results for him, it was decided to go to the programming department for them to investigate.
> 
> I looked at the clock and realized that this has taken the first two hours of my day with no real resolution. Although at least I know about the problem and stopped the errant receipts from being generated. I suppose no receipt is better than an incorrect one.
> 
> The customers have the option of printing their receipt right from the site when their order is completed, and hopefully they will choose to do that. They also receive a matching receipt when I send them their orders, so it isn't as if they don't get one at all. And finally, if they email me for one, I certainly can provide it. It is just the point of not having one generated with the order confirmation that is troublesome.
> 
> I have much to do today. I have to finish the emblem pattern for my customer and I need to draw some new things. I owe the magazine a candle tray and want to get that off of my books and then I need to start drawing in earnest for the next catalog cut offs.
> 
> There is so much to do and it seems my days go by quickly. By nine or ten at night, I am just tired and don't accomplish much, even if I am just doing odds and ends with the business all day. So today I am keeping this short and need to get moving on other things. Hopefully I will have more interesting things to discuss tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


I just watched the shellac video on another blog. It amazes me that cavemen eventually figured out how to make steel to smooth wood and finish it with shellac, let alone make a word type on a keyboard appear aroound the world in seconds ;-))

I hope "programming" figures out the puzzle )


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Right Along*

It turned out to be a very good day yesterday. I was able to stay focused and not only finish up my work for the customer that had draw the plaques for him, but I also drew up another tray (start to finish) that I will be able to cut today.

I like days like that. I felt as if I accomplished a lot and got to check a couple of things off of the list. For some reason, it seems that when there are lots of little loose ends hanging they tend to overwhelm me. It isn't as if they take a long time to accomplish, but it takes up a lot of my thought process and feels like it is much more than it really is. When things get this way, I find it is easier to just take the time and get them done, instead of dwelling on them. It is a very liberating feeling to accomplish these small tasks.

I believe that I will do a bit of cutting today. The new tray will be one that I am going to submit to the magazine, as they agreed to consider one. That is, of course under the stipulation that they like it. They are accepting submissions now for mid to late summer, so I chose a Bee themed tray to offer them. The tray itself consists of hexagon-shaped cutouts to look like a honeycomb. It will then have several bees cut from separate pieces of 1/8" stock to sit on top of it and also the charms will, of course, be bees. This is the first of the tray series that I decided to do overlay pieces on. I attempted to draw the bees right into the honeycomb shape, but it looked too busy and flat. I like the idea of the thin overlays not only because they will be easier to cut, but also because they will look much more dimensional and fun.

I also want to use the gel stains for the bees. This will look much more attractive I think and it so easy to do. Of course the customers can leave them in natural wood if they want. I will leave it up to them.

Another thought that I had was to make the bees into little mini-segmentation pieces. I am leaning more and more toward that option. I had done the "Bee Happy" plaque last year which had some segmented bees that were quite cute. These bees however are a bit larger and would be quite easy to accomplish. I can always offer the instructions for both options in the pattern and let the customers choose.

I am excited about this project and it should be really fun to make. If it is not accepted at the magazine, it really won't bother me at all because then I will be able to put it right up on my site. Sometimes it is difficult to get excited about putting something out there for the magazine articles because it is such a long time frame before they are published and I am able to sell them. Perhaps that is one of the most difficult parts of that aspect of my job. Before long, I am going to have to start thinking about Christmas projects to send to them for their holiday issue. Usually everything has to be to them by mid-April or there about. Sometimes it is hard to think that far ahead.

I also have some painting that I need to do perhaps today on a project that my partner designed. A couple of weeks ago, he made a little set of wooden animals that are scaled in size to Lego building blocks. They are really cute and simple and we are going to offer them just as a beginner type pattern. They can easily be sized up and are just a fun little project that will be quick and easy to do.

My partner also started working on designing some smaller candle trays that will compliment the ones I have for the large jar candles. These trays will continue on the same theme as my original trays, but will accommodate both the small tea light candles and also the votive sized candles. So far he has designed complimentary pieces for the "Sweetheart" candle tray and also the "Autumn Leaves" candle tray that I did earlier and they are all really beautiful. I will take some pictures later on today and post them tomorrow. I really like the idea of complimentary sets, and I think my customers will also. It will be a great way to use up the smaller scraps of wood in a nice way.

If I have time, I also want to cut out the large snowflake for my own painting designing. I don't know if I will get to it today or not, but I would like to at least have it here and cut so that when I have some time I can move ahead with that. I would love to get a couple of cute and simple painting designs together so that I can offer them to the other company that is interested in my pond. That may turn out to be a whole new source of income for me and I don't want to let it go.

It is good to have so many definitive goals in front of me. Whether I choose to draw, cut or paint, there is something fun to do. I like when my job is at this stage. I find that I am most creative in situations such as this and accomplish a lot.

I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy your day also!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy as a Bee!*

There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.

Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.

I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.

I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.

Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.

I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

And the detail of it:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell! 

Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.

This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.

It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.

Time to get busy!


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

(As a bee, that is!)


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


Lovely little bees!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


The bees being on top give it that 3-D look! Awesome!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


Beautiful.

These make me think of some of Esher's drawings.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


Bees looks real. I am inspired again how you do the straight cutting of the hexagon… it is so accurate.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


Thank you all! I loved doing this project. I used a #2 blade and it was very stable on the 1/2" ash. Maybe it was just a good cutting day, but I cut the whole base in under 2 hours. I just get lost in cutting and it kind of mesmerizing to me. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


This tray and bees are very cute and I think you did a wonderful job with it! Edith likes it too!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy as a Bee!*
> 
> There are some days when I just absolutely love my job. Yesterday was one of those days. It reminded me why I fight so hard on those not-so-good days to keep this job and keep doing what I am doing.
> 
> Funny thing was, it wasn't that much different from most days I have. I printed out some orders that have to go out in the mail today, answered some questions from customers, laid out and cut out my newest project, made a good dinner, and I even took my walk in the evening. We have taken to walking at night almost all the time now. It is really quite different than the day walks we were used to. We still go about 2km or so and have found many different paths to explore. Some of our new favorites are where the train tracks used to cut through the area. They are cleared and very distinctive, so there is no danger of getting lost in the woods, yet they are quiet and off the road. We always carry our trusty flashlights with us, but last night it was bright enough that we didn't even need them most of the time. It was cold and quiet and a beautiful way to end a greatly productive day.
> 
> I cut my most recent candle tray out yesterday and I had a ball doing it. As I said yesterday, I am going to see if the magazine wants this one, as I was told by my editor he would consider one of my candle trays for publication. They are probably working on the summer issues right about now, and even though they have several of our designs there, I wanted to offer a tray for them.
> 
> I came up with the idea of a honeycomb pattern and bees. I don't know why I like bees so much. They are fun and cute and always remind me of warm weather and sunny days. I drew up the tray on Saturday and it went quite well. It was one of those days where everything just fell into place.
> 
> Cutting it was the same. Although cutting the honeycombs looked tedious, it was relaxing and fun. I used a #2 reverse-tooth blade and it was a great opportunity for me to practice up on my corners and short straight cuts. There was no fancy maneuvering involved in this and it really cut very quickly.
> 
> I decided to use ash because the design was quite strong and the ash would hold up to it. I also planned on using mineral oil to finish it and I thought the color would be perfect. I wasn't disappointed. Here is a picture of the tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And the detail of it:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This was the first of the tray designs I decided to do overlay pieces on. I had tried drawing it up with the bees right in the honeycomb, but it looked too busy and they got kind of lost in there. The overlay pieces are cut of 1/8" ash and are just perfect, allowing them to stand out just the right amount. I cut six bees to scatter on top of the honeycomb tray:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> The bees themselves were simple and fun to cut. They are surprisingly sturdy (I was fearful that they legs wouldn't hold up to the grainy ash). But I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> They did fine until I was playing around with them and I dropped the heavy glass lid of the jar candle on top of them (DOH!) and broke one fellas' leg off. I was able to glue it back though and you can't even see it, so if you won't tell, I won't tell!
> 
> Overall I really love the project. I have a nice bright yellow candle to use in the photographs and I am going to use the gel stain today and give some color to the bees for the final pictures. I am going to only stain one side of the bees and not glue them on so that if they are chosen for the magazine, they can show either (or both) versions of the project. I also toyed with the idea of adding little black wire antenna to them, but the jury is out on that one. I suppose I will see how they look with the stain on them.
> 
> This project really revved up my engine! There is a part of me that hates to submit it, because I will have to put it on the sidelines for many months. However, there are other summer themes that I can do that will be (hopefully) equally fun and cute and this has really made me want to get moving and make them.
> 
> It is a great way to start the week. I am really motivated and can't wait to work on more things today. I hope to have finished pictures later on.
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> (As a bee, that is!)


Hi Sheila;

Really great looking project. I like the design very much, and your scroll saw work is very good.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Variations on a Theme*

It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.

The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.

My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.

Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.

Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.

Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.

I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.

Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!

But back to designing . . . .

With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.

First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:


From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms

And the second is for a single:


From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms

I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:


From Leaf Candle Tray

And the single:


From Leaf Candle Tray

I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.

We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.

In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better. 

I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


Shelia, It is always hard to find a personality you can mesh well with in your work place. But it seems to have worked out well with you and Keith. Good luck at the NY show! Judging from your designs, I am sure all will go great. I really like the Sweetheart tray!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


Thanks Cozmo! I am really getting excited (and nervous) about the show. It will be great to see everyone, old friends and new ones and I am sure that it will be a great time. It will be like a "Live Lumberjocks" with everyone having a common love - woodworking! I am sure I will be overwhelmed and I have a laptop computer so that I can get lots of pictures and videos and report back to everyone here. I can't wait to meet new people too and I will learn so much!!!

I am glad you like the little trays. You are right, it is hard to find someone with similar visions. It is fun every day to have someone to share this all with. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


Hi Sheila;

These are really nice designs. Not bad fior an IT guy. LOL

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


It's great that you find someone you can work along side. Myself, I'm always happy to help people any way I can. I have done this a lot in the past through email or phone. I have done it a few times by showing someone how to do something in my shop. However, that's as far as it goes, is me hleping them in little ways the best I can. When I actually start working on a project, any project, I can't stand for anyone to be in the shop around me. As a matter of fact, if I'm working on something and someone stops by for a visit, progress on a project comes to a screeching halt. I just can't work around anyone else. So I am happy for you that you can do that. I hope you realize how fortunate you are. Even my wife, who is my best friend and soulmate, stops me from working when she comes to the shop. Oh, I try to work when she's there, but very little actually gets done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


That sweetheart tray looks great! I see what you mean, I already have an awesome variatoin floating around You'll be great at the NY Show, no need to be nervous.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


It did get a bit of getting used to working with someone else around. I know just what you mean William. I don't know why, but it made me feel a bit nervous for quite a while there. There were other aspects of my business that I didn't feel comfortable sharing also. I can't put my finger on it, but I supposed I was so used to doing everything myself, it was difficult for me to let go and share the responsibility.

Little by little though, things have changed into a comfortable rhythm. There are things that I do that he doesn't care to do and vice-versa. I find the overall benefits of having a partner far outweigh the concerns I had. I am fortunate to find someone who is just as detail-minded as I am.

We don't agree on everything, but when there is a conflict, we do talk it out and come to a decision that both of us can live with. Lately we have been going on our walks at night. Almost every night we walk at least 2km to get some exercise. It seems those have turned into "mobile business meetings" and we discuss the day's current issues and make business plans. What a great way to multi-task! There are no distractions and it makes the walks fun with planning and solving problems.

As far as the show, I am feeling more and more comfortable with the thought of it. It is going to be a great time with really nice people and the prospect of meeting new people and learning and seeing everything there really is exciting.

I can't wait!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


My "working alone" problems go well beyond that I'm afraid. Although I have not been officially diagnosed or anything, I know I have OCD. I have weird habits, even when it comes to my shop. Because of this, if things aren't left exactly where they go or things done in and exact way or order, I get very anxious. I'm talking anxious to the point of having anxiety attics that even effect my breathing. Sometimes, the way I do things, or the places I put things, would not make sense to the normal minded person. This creates a problem with working with others.
Other "little" things would drive me crazy too. For example, my wife had a key to my shop for a long time. She finally gave it back to me just to keep me from worrying so much. You see, it doesn't matter who locks the door, me or someone else, the lock still have to be double checked, three times, before I can sleep at night. If I'm not sure it was check the proper amount of times, I'll lay awake at night until I get back up (it takes me about fifteen minutes to get my brace fastened and all before I can walk safely) and go check it myself.
I'm sorry if my exposing something so personal bothers anyone. I thought you (Sheila) might like to know this though in order for you to see that when I say you're lucky, you are lucky. Some of us may not be capable of trusting someone enough to allow them any freedom at all, much less enough to truly consider them a business partner. I wish I could do that, especially with my wife.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on a Theme*
> 
> It has been said that variety is the spice of life. I think that is the case with most everything. Although we all seem to enjoy our own comfort zones, many times we become bored and stagnant if we don't expand our horizons a bit here and there.
> 
> The same is true with designing. It seems that when I design something that I really like, I not only want to do many variations on the original design, but also several different versions of other designs which will use the same technique and have the same application.
> 
> My candle trays are a fine example of this. I still have probably over fifty (yes, fifty) versions of trays that I can name off the top of my head that I want to create. Not to mention all the great suggestions that I receive from friends and customers. And then there are so many other things that I want to do and design besides candle trays. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we are fortunate enough to come across another person who shares our vision of things. I have been one of those people. A couple of years ago, I met my business partner Keith. He is a very technical person and has a degree in electronics and is wonderful with computers. He also had a general interest in woodworking, and had built several speaker systems for car and home stereos. He was intrigued by my job and scrollsawing in general and I more or less introduced him to it.
> 
> Since then, he has become an important part of my business. Last summer, he began creating his own designs and working with me to improve Sheila Landry Designs. As my company was beginning to grow, I found that there was just too much for one person to handle. Between designing, marketing, maintaining the website and customer service, as well as filling orders and writing instructions, I just wasn't able to do everything properly. There just weren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Taking on a partner was a big step for someone like myself. I had worked on my own for nearly fifteen years, and like anyone who is in that position, I was a bit set in my ways. I wasn't certain if I would be able to work so closely with another individual and I certainly didn't want to ruin a good friendship. But in order to continue to grow and make my business successful, I could see that I could no longer keep up and do everything on my own. It was time to allow someone else to take some of the pressure from me and help with the responsibility of the day to day business.
> 
> I can happily report that things are "so far so good'. I have seen a great deal of growth in my business since making that decision. Not only has my own production increased, but I now have the addition of Keith's designs to add to our arsenal of patterns. I found that his designs are wonderful and add another facet to the type of designs we have to offer people. With a fresh approach and look, his designs appeal to customers that may not have liked my own style as much and add another dimension to the company. I think it is wonderful.
> 
> Keith is rather quiet about his contribution to the company. Although he likes the work very much, he is more comfortable behind the scenes. We like to kid around and say that he is the "I-T Guy" (internet technology) and I am the "P -R" (public relations) girl, as he is rather shy. It will be interesting in March when we go to New York for the show. It will be his first trade show ever of this sort and I am sure he will have a ball! I am sure my many friends in the woodworking world that I am going to see there will welcome him with open arms, as they are all a friendly and crazy bunch!
> 
> But back to designing . . . .
> 
> With the recent success of my candle trays, we came up with the idea for making smaller versions of them to accommodate both votive candles and also tealights. Since we have both been busy with the holidays and also we have both been working on new designs, we decided to both work on these variations. I wanted to show Keith's new candle trays based on some of the original designs.
> 
> First of all, he made a couple of variations on the Sweetheart candle tray. The first picture is a tray which will hold two votive candles or tealights:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> And the second is for a single:
> 
> 
> From SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms
> 
> I think they came out wonderful! I am really excited about the prospects of doing these. He also worked on the Autumn Leaf design and came up with the following:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> And the single:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I really like how the edge is the natural shape of the leaves. It just goes to show how looking at something from a different point of view can be very exciting.
> 
> We are in the process of developing more of these patterns to compliment the original trays. Keith has his own designs that he is working on too, so now we are both in the same boat of trying to squeeze more hours out of every day. It is a fun place to be though and it is exciting to have someone to share it with.
> 
> In these days of difficulty, it is very nice to have some positive things to report. I know that if I can stick to it and keep working hard that things will work out for us. I think that allowing change and opening your mind to new things is the key. And having someone to share it with makes it all the better.
> 
> I hope your Tuesday is filled with excitement and creativity!


William, You have my sympathies. I had anxiety and paranoia when I was OD'd on Topamax. I'm not sure if I had a worse time with it or whether my wife did? Probably my wife! ;-(


----------



## scrollgirl

*Presentation Makes a Difference*

Among the many hats I need to wear in running this business, photography is one of the most important and also one of the most intriguing. Although I realize that I will never reach the level of a professional photographer, I have seen a great deal of improvement in my photographs over the years and I am still learning to make my photographs better. This in itself can be a career, as many of you know. I look at the beautiful photography our own LJ member, tyskkvinna (Lis) does and her interpretations and presentation of the subjects she is showing is truly inspirational.

For my purposes, the photographs of our work is what is going to sell it. For many years I have underestimated the power of a good photograph in selling a pattern. However, with the new software that I am running my site on, I am allowed several shots of photos for each item and I believe that this is an important piece of the puzzle, as one photograph often has difficulty in showing all the details necessary to sell the idea to the customer.

Not only have I learned to take a better physical picture of the product, but I also have learned to set a better mood and for lack of a better phrase 'dress the item up' to look better and give the customer ideas for their own presentation. I find that many people want you to tell them how to use the item. They want to know how it can be useful in their own lives. That is what selling something is. By presenting my projects in a useful or attractive environment, I believe that it ups the "Wow!" factor and encourages people to purchase the pattern. (I want that too!) It also encourages them to create their own variation and make the item applicable to their own lifestyle and that leads to more sales.

The same is true for those of you who do craft shows. If you just laid your pieces out on a plain table cloth, things may do well depending on what you are offering, but I found that by showing the function of the items, you are teaching the consumer how to use the item and also how to display your work of art in the most attractive way possible.

I am also finding that learning to use my software program is a terrific asset to taking good pictures. I use Adobe Photoshop CS and it is simply incredible how you can use it to take a mediocre photograph and make it look amazing. Over the past several weeks, I have been watching some of the (many) tutorials about the different features in this program. I know it is quite expensive, but it is well worth the price, as it offers some of the most incredible tools and filters that you can imagine to help you make a better photograph. I also know that I am probably not using even 1% of its capabilities and it is quite exciting when I learn something new that I can actually apply to my own purposes.

I spent part of yesterday photographing the new candle tray that I finished, as well as several other new items. The other day, I showed you a couple of pictures of the tray, but they were what I call "snapshots" meaning they were not really retouched or worked on for presentation. They were mainly just to show you what I was up to.

The pictures I took yesterday however, were what I call presentation shots of the candle tray and charms set for the pattern packets and also to send to the wholesalers. Those are the pictures where I really take the time to get them looking as best as I can. As I said, I am now able to present each item on my site using several photographs. That is a wonderful addition to the software package as it allows me to show every detail that I need to. Not only do I show the full view:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

But I also show a detailed view:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

And then I show a top view of the tray and the charms, for perspective:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

For this tray, I also gave optional staining instructions. So in photographing it, I like to show those options too. The presentation picture:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

And then the detail of the bees:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

And finally the overall shot of the tray and bees again:


From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray

This I feel, gives my customers a full visual description of the product and also suggests some ways that they can utilize it themselves. Clearly, this is a far better way to present and offer a product to someone. By giving many views and showing all options, I am increasing the value and also hopefully, showing the customer how they can apply this product to their own lifestyle. It goes beyond just selling an item to "marketing" it.

I also think that the longer that the customer dwells on the product, the more chance I have of making a sale. If, for instance he/she is considering the bee candle tray and I only presented one picture of the item on the site, the decision to buy or not to buy it would need to be almost instantaneous. If the customer were browsing my site and flipping through pictures, it could easily just get lost in the shuffle of products without a second thought.

However, since there are six photographs to look at, it not only gives the customer time to see the different versions that they can make the project (stained vs. natural) but it also shows it presented in attractive ways and also clear shots of the details and time for them to think of the many applications that this pattern can offer and make it more useful to them, thus increasing its value. I am by no means an expert on marketing, but I do know that this can only help things.

In any case, it seems that since changing over to my new software on the website, I have noticed a good increase in sales. Not only number of sales, but also the percentage of sales per visitor. I am sure that it is a multitude of factors that contribute to this increase, but logic will tell you that at least a part of it is due to the way the items are now presented.

So if you are looking to market your woodworking items - either patterns or finished pieces - I think it is very important that you consider this aspect of presenting your products in the best light possible. There is a lot of great software out there to help you do a great job of showing your work beautifully, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to do so (my camera was under $200 - and it is also the one I use for videos!)

A little extra thought and time addressing marketing and presentation can go a long way.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Presentation Makes a Difference*
> 
> Among the many hats I need to wear in running this business, photography is one of the most important and also one of the most intriguing. Although I realize that I will never reach the level of a professional photographer, I have seen a great deal of improvement in my photographs over the years and I am still learning to make my photographs better. This in itself can be a career, as many of you know. I look at the beautiful photography our own LJ member, tyskkvinna (Lis) does and her interpretations and presentation of the subjects she is showing is truly inspirational.
> 
> For my purposes, the photographs of our work is what is going to sell it. For many years I have underestimated the power of a good photograph in selling a pattern. However, with the new software that I am running my site on, I am allowed several shots of photos for each item and I believe that this is an important piece of the puzzle, as one photograph often has difficulty in showing all the details necessary to sell the idea to the customer.
> 
> Not only have I learned to take a better physical picture of the product, but I also have learned to set a better mood and for lack of a better phrase 'dress the item up' to look better and give the customer ideas for their own presentation. I find that many people want you to tell them how to use the item. They want to know how it can be useful in their own lives. That is what selling something is. By presenting my projects in a useful or attractive environment, I believe that it ups the "Wow!" factor and encourages people to purchase the pattern. (I want that too!) It also encourages them to create their own variation and make the item applicable to their own lifestyle and that leads to more sales.
> 
> The same is true for those of you who do craft shows. If you just laid your pieces out on a plain table cloth, things may do well depending on what you are offering, but I found that by showing the function of the items, you are teaching the consumer how to use the item and also how to display your work of art in the most attractive way possible.
> 
> I am also finding that learning to use my software program is a terrific asset to taking good pictures. I use Adobe Photoshop CS and it is simply incredible how you can use it to take a mediocre photograph and make it look amazing. Over the past several weeks, I have been watching some of the (many) tutorials about the different features in this program. I know it is quite expensive, but it is well worth the price, as it offers some of the most incredible tools and filters that you can imagine to help you make a better photograph. I also know that I am probably not using even 1% of its capabilities and it is quite exciting when I learn something new that I can actually apply to my own purposes.
> 
> I spent part of yesterday photographing the new candle tray that I finished, as well as several other new items. The other day, I showed you a couple of pictures of the tray, but they were what I call "snapshots" meaning they were not really retouched or worked on for presentation. They were mainly just to show you what I was up to.
> 
> The pictures I took yesterday however, were what I call presentation shots of the candle tray and charms set for the pattern packets and also to send to the wholesalers. Those are the pictures where I really take the time to get them looking as best as I can. As I said, I am now able to present each item on my site using several photographs. That is a wonderful addition to the software package as it allows me to show every detail that I need to. Not only do I show the full view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> But I also show a detailed view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then I show a top view of the tray and the charms, for perspective:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> For this tray, I also gave optional staining instructions. So in photographing it, I like to show those options too. The presentation picture:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then the detail of the bees:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And finally the overall shot of the tray and bees again:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This I feel, gives my customers a full visual description of the product and also suggests some ways that they can utilize it themselves. Clearly, this is a far better way to present and offer a product to someone. By giving many views and showing all options, I am increasing the value and also hopefully, showing the customer how they can apply this product to their own lifestyle. It goes beyond just selling an item to "marketing" it.
> 
> I also think that the longer that the customer dwells on the product, the more chance I have of making a sale. If, for instance he/she is considering the bee candle tray and I only presented one picture of the item on the site, the decision to buy or not to buy it would need to be almost instantaneous. If the customer were browsing my site and flipping through pictures, it could easily just get lost in the shuffle of products without a second thought.
> 
> However, since there are six photographs to look at, it not only gives the customer time to see the different versions that they can make the project (stained vs. natural) but it also shows it presented in attractive ways and also clear shots of the details and time for them to think of the many applications that this pattern can offer and make it more useful to them, thus increasing its value. I am by no means an expert on marketing, but I do know that this can only help things.
> 
> In any case, it seems that since changing over to my new software on the website, I have noticed a good increase in sales. Not only number of sales, but also the percentage of sales per visitor. I am sure that it is a multitude of factors that contribute to this increase, but logic will tell you that at least a part of it is due to the way the items are now presented.
> 
> So if you are looking to market your woodworking items - either patterns or finished pieces - I think it is very important that you consider this aspect of presenting your products in the best light possible. There is a lot of great software out there to help you do a great job of showing your work beautifully, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to do so (my camera was under $200 - and it is also the one I use for videos!)
> 
> A little extra thought and time addressing marketing and presentation can go a long way.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi Sheila;

I use CS5 also but I've been spending most of my time with Dreamweaver. I have been using the earlier versions of Photoshop, but will get around to this newest version fairly soon.

Great pictures.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Presentation Makes a Difference*
> 
> Among the many hats I need to wear in running this business, photography is one of the most important and also one of the most intriguing. Although I realize that I will never reach the level of a professional photographer, I have seen a great deal of improvement in my photographs over the years and I am still learning to make my photographs better. This in itself can be a career, as many of you know. I look at the beautiful photography our own LJ member, tyskkvinna (Lis) does and her interpretations and presentation of the subjects she is showing is truly inspirational.
> 
> For my purposes, the photographs of our work is what is going to sell it. For many years I have underestimated the power of a good photograph in selling a pattern. However, with the new software that I am running my site on, I am allowed several shots of photos for each item and I believe that this is an important piece of the puzzle, as one photograph often has difficulty in showing all the details necessary to sell the idea to the customer.
> 
> Not only have I learned to take a better physical picture of the product, but I also have learned to set a better mood and for lack of a better phrase 'dress the item up' to look better and give the customer ideas for their own presentation. I find that many people want you to tell them how to use the item. They want to know how it can be useful in their own lives. That is what selling something is. By presenting my projects in a useful or attractive environment, I believe that it ups the "Wow!" factor and encourages people to purchase the pattern. (I want that too!) It also encourages them to create their own variation and make the item applicable to their own lifestyle and that leads to more sales.
> 
> The same is true for those of you who do craft shows. If you just laid your pieces out on a plain table cloth, things may do well depending on what you are offering, but I found that by showing the function of the items, you are teaching the consumer how to use the item and also how to display your work of art in the most attractive way possible.
> 
> I am also finding that learning to use my software program is a terrific asset to taking good pictures. I use Adobe Photoshop CS and it is simply incredible how you can use it to take a mediocre photograph and make it look amazing. Over the past several weeks, I have been watching some of the (many) tutorials about the different features in this program. I know it is quite expensive, but it is well worth the price, as it offers some of the most incredible tools and filters that you can imagine to help you make a better photograph. I also know that I am probably not using even 1% of its capabilities and it is quite exciting when I learn something new that I can actually apply to my own purposes.
> 
> I spent part of yesterday photographing the new candle tray that I finished, as well as several other new items. The other day, I showed you a couple of pictures of the tray, but they were what I call "snapshots" meaning they were not really retouched or worked on for presentation. They were mainly just to show you what I was up to.
> 
> The pictures I took yesterday however, were what I call presentation shots of the candle tray and charms set for the pattern packets and also to send to the wholesalers. Those are the pictures where I really take the time to get them looking as best as I can. As I said, I am now able to present each item on my site using several photographs. That is a wonderful addition to the software package as it allows me to show every detail that I need to. Not only do I show the full view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> But I also show a detailed view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then I show a top view of the tray and the charms, for perspective:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> For this tray, I also gave optional staining instructions. So in photographing it, I like to show those options too. The presentation picture:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then the detail of the bees:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And finally the overall shot of the tray and bees again:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This I feel, gives my customers a full visual description of the product and also suggests some ways that they can utilize it themselves. Clearly, this is a far better way to present and offer a product to someone. By giving many views and showing all options, I am increasing the value and also hopefully, showing the customer how they can apply this product to their own lifestyle. It goes beyond just selling an item to "marketing" it.
> 
> I also think that the longer that the customer dwells on the product, the more chance I have of making a sale. If, for instance he/she is considering the bee candle tray and I only presented one picture of the item on the site, the decision to buy or not to buy it would need to be almost instantaneous. If the customer were browsing my site and flipping through pictures, it could easily just get lost in the shuffle of products without a second thought.
> 
> However, since there are six photographs to look at, it not only gives the customer time to see the different versions that they can make the project (stained vs. natural) but it also shows it presented in attractive ways and also clear shots of the details and time for them to think of the many applications that this pattern can offer and make it more useful to them, thus increasing its value. I am by no means an expert on marketing, but I do know that this can only help things.
> 
> In any case, it seems that since changing over to my new software on the website, I have noticed a good increase in sales. Not only number of sales, but also the percentage of sales per visitor. I am sure that it is a multitude of factors that contribute to this increase, but logic will tell you that at least a part of it is due to the way the items are now presented.
> 
> So if you are looking to market your woodworking items - either patterns or finished pieces - I think it is very important that you consider this aspect of presenting your products in the best light possible. There is a lot of great software out there to help you do a great job of showing your work beautifully, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to do so (my camera was under $200 - and it is also the one I use for videos!)
> 
> A little extra thought and time addressing marketing and presentation can go a long way.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


well spoken Sheila , great blog
presentation have to be top noch every time

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Presentation Makes a Difference*
> 
> Among the many hats I need to wear in running this business, photography is one of the most important and also one of the most intriguing. Although I realize that I will never reach the level of a professional photographer, I have seen a great deal of improvement in my photographs over the years and I am still learning to make my photographs better. This in itself can be a career, as many of you know. I look at the beautiful photography our own LJ member, tyskkvinna (Lis) does and her interpretations and presentation of the subjects she is showing is truly inspirational.
> 
> For my purposes, the photographs of our work is what is going to sell it. For many years I have underestimated the power of a good photograph in selling a pattern. However, with the new software that I am running my site on, I am allowed several shots of photos for each item and I believe that this is an important piece of the puzzle, as one photograph often has difficulty in showing all the details necessary to sell the idea to the customer.
> 
> Not only have I learned to take a better physical picture of the product, but I also have learned to set a better mood and for lack of a better phrase 'dress the item up' to look better and give the customer ideas for their own presentation. I find that many people want you to tell them how to use the item. They want to know how it can be useful in their own lives. That is what selling something is. By presenting my projects in a useful or attractive environment, I believe that it ups the "Wow!" factor and encourages people to purchase the pattern. (I want that too!) It also encourages them to create their own variation and make the item applicable to their own lifestyle and that leads to more sales.
> 
> The same is true for those of you who do craft shows. If you just laid your pieces out on a plain table cloth, things may do well depending on what you are offering, but I found that by showing the function of the items, you are teaching the consumer how to use the item and also how to display your work of art in the most attractive way possible.
> 
> I am also finding that learning to use my software program is a terrific asset to taking good pictures. I use Adobe Photoshop CS and it is simply incredible how you can use it to take a mediocre photograph and make it look amazing. Over the past several weeks, I have been watching some of the (many) tutorials about the different features in this program. I know it is quite expensive, but it is well worth the price, as it offers some of the most incredible tools and filters that you can imagine to help you make a better photograph. I also know that I am probably not using even 1% of its capabilities and it is quite exciting when I learn something new that I can actually apply to my own purposes.
> 
> I spent part of yesterday photographing the new candle tray that I finished, as well as several other new items. The other day, I showed you a couple of pictures of the tray, but they were what I call "snapshots" meaning they were not really retouched or worked on for presentation. They were mainly just to show you what I was up to.
> 
> The pictures I took yesterday however, were what I call presentation shots of the candle tray and charms set for the pattern packets and also to send to the wholesalers. Those are the pictures where I really take the time to get them looking as best as I can. As I said, I am now able to present each item on my site using several photographs. That is a wonderful addition to the software package as it allows me to show every detail that I need to. Not only do I show the full view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> But I also show a detailed view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then I show a top view of the tray and the charms, for perspective:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> For this tray, I also gave optional staining instructions. So in photographing it, I like to show those options too. The presentation picture:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then the detail of the bees:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And finally the overall shot of the tray and bees again:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This I feel, gives my customers a full visual description of the product and also suggests some ways that they can utilize it themselves. Clearly, this is a far better way to present and offer a product to someone. By giving many views and showing all options, I am increasing the value and also hopefully, showing the customer how they can apply this product to their own lifestyle. It goes beyond just selling an item to "marketing" it.
> 
> I also think that the longer that the customer dwells on the product, the more chance I have of making a sale. If, for instance he/she is considering the bee candle tray and I only presented one picture of the item on the site, the decision to buy or not to buy it would need to be almost instantaneous. If the customer were browsing my site and flipping through pictures, it could easily just get lost in the shuffle of products without a second thought.
> 
> However, since there are six photographs to look at, it not only gives the customer time to see the different versions that they can make the project (stained vs. natural) but it also shows it presented in attractive ways and also clear shots of the details and time for them to think of the many applications that this pattern can offer and make it more useful to them, thus increasing its value. I am by no means an expert on marketing, but I do know that this can only help things.
> 
> In any case, it seems that since changing over to my new software on the website, I have noticed a good increase in sales. Not only number of sales, but also the percentage of sales per visitor. I am sure that it is a multitude of factors that contribute to this increase, but logic will tell you that at least a part of it is due to the way the items are now presented.
> 
> So if you are looking to market your woodworking items - either patterns or finished pieces - I think it is very important that you consider this aspect of presenting your products in the best light possible. There is a lot of great software out there to help you do a great job of showing your work beautifully, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to do so (my camera was under $200 - and it is also the one I use for videos!)
> 
> A little extra thought and time addressing marketing and presentation can go a long way.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you Dennis. It is something else that I have to work on.

And yes, Lee - CS5 has some awesome new filters. I just use the basic stuff mostly.  Still learning, learning learning . .


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Presentation Makes a Difference*
> 
> Among the many hats I need to wear in running this business, photography is one of the most important and also one of the most intriguing. Although I realize that I will never reach the level of a professional photographer, I have seen a great deal of improvement in my photographs over the years and I am still learning to make my photographs better. This in itself can be a career, as many of you know. I look at the beautiful photography our own LJ member, tyskkvinna (Lis) does and her interpretations and presentation of the subjects she is showing is truly inspirational.
> 
> For my purposes, the photographs of our work is what is going to sell it. For many years I have underestimated the power of a good photograph in selling a pattern. However, with the new software that I am running my site on, I am allowed several shots of photos for each item and I believe that this is an important piece of the puzzle, as one photograph often has difficulty in showing all the details necessary to sell the idea to the customer.
> 
> Not only have I learned to take a better physical picture of the product, but I also have learned to set a better mood and for lack of a better phrase 'dress the item up' to look better and give the customer ideas for their own presentation. I find that many people want you to tell them how to use the item. They want to know how it can be useful in their own lives. That is what selling something is. By presenting my projects in a useful or attractive environment, I believe that it ups the "Wow!" factor and encourages people to purchase the pattern. (I want that too!) It also encourages them to create their own variation and make the item applicable to their own lifestyle and that leads to more sales.
> 
> The same is true for those of you who do craft shows. If you just laid your pieces out on a plain table cloth, things may do well depending on what you are offering, but I found that by showing the function of the items, you are teaching the consumer how to use the item and also how to display your work of art in the most attractive way possible.
> 
> I am also finding that learning to use my software program is a terrific asset to taking good pictures. I use Adobe Photoshop CS and it is simply incredible how you can use it to take a mediocre photograph and make it look amazing. Over the past several weeks, I have been watching some of the (many) tutorials about the different features in this program. I know it is quite expensive, but it is well worth the price, as it offers some of the most incredible tools and filters that you can imagine to help you make a better photograph. I also know that I am probably not using even 1% of its capabilities and it is quite exciting when I learn something new that I can actually apply to my own purposes.
> 
> I spent part of yesterday photographing the new candle tray that I finished, as well as several other new items. The other day, I showed you a couple of pictures of the tray, but they were what I call "snapshots" meaning they were not really retouched or worked on for presentation. They were mainly just to show you what I was up to.
> 
> The pictures I took yesterday however, were what I call presentation shots of the candle tray and charms set for the pattern packets and also to send to the wholesalers. Those are the pictures where I really take the time to get them looking as best as I can. As I said, I am now able to present each item on my site using several photographs. That is a wonderful addition to the software package as it allows me to show every detail that I need to. Not only do I show the full view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> But I also show a detailed view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then I show a top view of the tray and the charms, for perspective:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> For this tray, I also gave optional staining instructions. So in photographing it, I like to show those options too. The presentation picture:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then the detail of the bees:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And finally the overall shot of the tray and bees again:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This I feel, gives my customers a full visual description of the product and also suggests some ways that they can utilize it themselves. Clearly, this is a far better way to present and offer a product to someone. By giving many views and showing all options, I am increasing the value and also hopefully, showing the customer how they can apply this product to their own lifestyle. It goes beyond just selling an item to "marketing" it.
> 
> I also think that the longer that the customer dwells on the product, the more chance I have of making a sale. If, for instance he/she is considering the bee candle tray and I only presented one picture of the item on the site, the decision to buy or not to buy it would need to be almost instantaneous. If the customer were browsing my site and flipping through pictures, it could easily just get lost in the shuffle of products without a second thought.
> 
> However, since there are six photographs to look at, it not only gives the customer time to see the different versions that they can make the project (stained vs. natural) but it also shows it presented in attractive ways and also clear shots of the details and time for them to think of the many applications that this pattern can offer and make it more useful to them, thus increasing its value. I am by no means an expert on marketing, but I do know that this can only help things.
> 
> In any case, it seems that since changing over to my new software on the website, I have noticed a good increase in sales. Not only number of sales, but also the percentage of sales per visitor. I am sure that it is a multitude of factors that contribute to this increase, but logic will tell you that at least a part of it is due to the way the items are now presented.
> 
> So if you are looking to market your woodworking items - either patterns or finished pieces - I think it is very important that you consider this aspect of presenting your products in the best light possible. There is a lot of great software out there to help you do a great job of showing your work beautifully, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to do so (my camera was under $200 - and it is also the one I use for videos!)
> 
> A little extra thought and time addressing marketing and presentation can go a long way.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila,
Before when I was still sailing, I was on SLR Photography.. I remember 3 things to make a beautiful photo.. f/stop (aperture opening… the bigger it is, the sharper it will be); shutter speed.. (the slower it is the best it will be but you need take a steady camera pods to avoid shakes.. using a tripod will be the best and include the extended shutter clik .. today we use remote control and timers.) and lastly the film ASA (light sensitivity… the higher the ASA the less light will be required.) On these 3 aspects, you need to combine correctly to your desired results…. I ended my SLR hobby so many years just because it was so expensive.

Nowadays, we have much technology to go with the digital photography aside from the editing softwares. I agree… it is a never ending learning process.. But Martyn is correct on one of his reply and advice to me…
"ALL IT TAKES IS PRACTICE" Keep it going… there is no cost in taking pictures as much as you can today. No more negatives and developing…

Additionally, I think video will greatly improve your presentation. You can move the eye angle 360 degrees using a lazy Susan just like somebody who wants to see the backside of the picture or even the details of it. However, it takes time and I know how precious is time for you. Good luck.


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Presentation Makes a Difference*
> 
> Among the many hats I need to wear in running this business, photography is one of the most important and also one of the most intriguing. Although I realize that I will never reach the level of a professional photographer, I have seen a great deal of improvement in my photographs over the years and I am still learning to make my photographs better. This in itself can be a career, as many of you know. I look at the beautiful photography our own LJ member, tyskkvinna (Lis) does and her interpretations and presentation of the subjects she is showing is truly inspirational.
> 
> For my purposes, the photographs of our work is what is going to sell it. For many years I have underestimated the power of a good photograph in selling a pattern. However, with the new software that I am running my site on, I am allowed several shots of photos for each item and I believe that this is an important piece of the puzzle, as one photograph often has difficulty in showing all the details necessary to sell the idea to the customer.
> 
> Not only have I learned to take a better physical picture of the product, but I also have learned to set a better mood and for lack of a better phrase 'dress the item up' to look better and give the customer ideas for their own presentation. I find that many people want you to tell them how to use the item. They want to know how it can be useful in their own lives. That is what selling something is. By presenting my projects in a useful or attractive environment, I believe that it ups the "Wow!" factor and encourages people to purchase the pattern. (I want that too!) It also encourages them to create their own variation and make the item applicable to their own lifestyle and that leads to more sales.
> 
> The same is true for those of you who do craft shows. If you just laid your pieces out on a plain table cloth, things may do well depending on what you are offering, but I found that by showing the function of the items, you are teaching the consumer how to use the item and also how to display your work of art in the most attractive way possible.
> 
> I am also finding that learning to use my software program is a terrific asset to taking good pictures. I use Adobe Photoshop CS and it is simply incredible how you can use it to take a mediocre photograph and make it look amazing. Over the past several weeks, I have been watching some of the (many) tutorials about the different features in this program. I know it is quite expensive, but it is well worth the price, as it offers some of the most incredible tools and filters that you can imagine to help you make a better photograph. I also know that I am probably not using even 1% of its capabilities and it is quite exciting when I learn something new that I can actually apply to my own purposes.
> 
> I spent part of yesterday photographing the new candle tray that I finished, as well as several other new items. The other day, I showed you a couple of pictures of the tray, but they were what I call "snapshots" meaning they were not really retouched or worked on for presentation. They were mainly just to show you what I was up to.
> 
> The pictures I took yesterday however, were what I call presentation shots of the candle tray and charms set for the pattern packets and also to send to the wholesalers. Those are the pictures where I really take the time to get them looking as best as I can. As I said, I am now able to present each item on my site using several photographs. That is a wonderful addition to the software package as it allows me to show every detail that I need to. Not only do I show the full view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> But I also show a detailed view:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then I show a top view of the tray and the charms, for perspective:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> For this tray, I also gave optional staining instructions. So in photographing it, I like to show those options too. The presentation picture:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And then the detail of the bees:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> And finally the overall shot of the tray and bees again:
> 
> 
> From Honeycomb and Bee Candle tray
> 
> This I feel, gives my customers a full visual description of the product and also suggests some ways that they can utilize it themselves. Clearly, this is a far better way to present and offer a product to someone. By giving many views and showing all options, I am increasing the value and also hopefully, showing the customer how they can apply this product to their own lifestyle. It goes beyond just selling an item to "marketing" it.
> 
> I also think that the longer that the customer dwells on the product, the more chance I have of making a sale. If, for instance he/she is considering the bee candle tray and I only presented one picture of the item on the site, the decision to buy or not to buy it would need to be almost instantaneous. If the customer were browsing my site and flipping through pictures, it could easily just get lost in the shuffle of products without a second thought.
> 
> However, since there are six photographs to look at, it not only gives the customer time to see the different versions that they can make the project (stained vs. natural) but it also shows it presented in attractive ways and also clear shots of the details and time for them to think of the many applications that this pattern can offer and make it more useful to them, thus increasing its value. I am by no means an expert on marketing, but I do know that this can only help things.
> 
> In any case, it seems that since changing over to my new software on the website, I have noticed a good increase in sales. Not only number of sales, but also the percentage of sales per visitor. I am sure that it is a multitude of factors that contribute to this increase, but logic will tell you that at least a part of it is due to the way the items are now presented.
> 
> So if you are looking to market your woodworking items - either patterns or finished pieces - I think it is very important that you consider this aspect of presenting your products in the best light possible. There is a lot of great software out there to help you do a great job of showing your work beautifully, and you don't have to spend a lot of money to do so (my camera was under $200 - and it is also the one I use for videos!)
> 
> A little extra thought and time addressing marketing and presentation can go a long way.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


My presentation is deplorable and I really should do something about it, but I just can't bring myself to give a hoot about technology. I wish I had a friend in the neighborhood who would do the photo stuff for me.  I just hate technology. It's like a bad disease that there is no cure for. I admire your willingness to venture in and continually improve your skills. As for me I can't wait for spring so I can go and cut some logs. Maybe one day I will find a cure for my technophobia? But I doubt it.


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Project"*

There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.

For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.

I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.

However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.

For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.

But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.

As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.

What we came up with was what I call "The Project."

In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.


From "The Project"

We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.

We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)

I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.

My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.

Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.


From "The Project"

The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.


From "The Project"

Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!


From "The Project"

The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:


From "The Project"

Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:


From "The Project"

And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.

I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.

You have to start somewhere.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


that's quite the endevour but i can see how wonderful it is going to be for you! 
I can't wait to see it finished and in its new home.

(and oh yes, the cats have a way of being "right there" in the exact spot you don't need them to be.)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Thanks, Deb!!! I hope today is a good day!  I can't believe that all the black paint dried without a 'mishap' from either me or the cats! That alone got me excited! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Hi Sheila;

Great use of space.

Should be very helpful.

Lee


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


I always say,.."Do the best you can with what you've got!"


----------



## mahadevwood

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Great & very useful for minimum space


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Your dilemmas sort of remind me of 20 some years ago when I was choosing between "Grow & Go" or "kick back & work alone." I took the easy way out, the latter and have no regrets. At the time my cash out of pocket expenses were running about $35k a month. The simple life is the better choice;-))

My wife insists on having a big empty living room. It is furnished with a little furniture, but I think we could put the space to much better use than leaving it sit empty ;-))

I hope the cats approve so you don't have to rebuild. You know how cats are!! Nice of the cats to let you stay there with them.

I'm sure you will have a great space when you are done.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Rome was not built in a day and neither will your business…staying on a low budget is smart and as you said this will be used later for your shop supplies…but..here we go lol….i hope your at least making this cabinet out of some good plywood…please don't tell me particle board..please…....i can handle plywood…but..your painting it…so…that will help…lol…i think its grand that your using the space you have and making it work….i do look forward to the day when you can move forward with the shop , that will be a dream come true for you and i want to see you happy with that..but it will happen when its ready…....paint away…and you should have at least one kitty paw print somewhere…maybe on the front doors…make it look like the door pull…lol…...


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Rome was not built in a day and neither will your business…staying on a low budget is smart and as you said this will be used later for your shop supplies…but..here we go lol….i hope your at least making this cabinet out of some good plywood…please don't tell me particle board..please…....i can handle plywood…but..your painting it…so…that will help…lol…i think its grand that your using the space you have and making it work….i do look forward to the day when you can move forward with the shop , that will be a dream come true for you and i want to see you happy with that..but it will happen when its ready…....paint away…and you should have at least one kitty paw print somewhere…maybe on the front doors…make it look like the door pull…lol…...


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


I surdently wood not mock you for the space 
I still remember living in a small (tiny) apartment and it seems to me
that int hose days I got a h…lot more build (R/c planes) than I do now
in a big house always something on the honey to do DIY list

its a shame I didn´t remember to store an article from a DIY something
where a young couple had buy a new small apartment and instead of contacting
a carpenter like every body ells does they contacted a shipwright to make the 
big makeover in the apartment , they thought a shipwright is normaly working
in small places and seems to be cable of building every possiple thing in small boats
so its feeling like being in a big summerhouse 
I realy thought it was a funny idea , but after I did see the pictures and readed the article 
I didn´t want to move from the chair a few hours 
you wont believe what he had done to that small apartment for them 
Hint ….WAAAAUUUUOOOW
a small apartment don´t nessery feels like a little space

one place you maybee not have thought about to use
is making a shelf 20 - 30 cm from the ceiling around on all the walls

take care 
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


that is brilliant - a shipwright..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


yes Deppie a shipwright …LOL
that day I realy discovered they are cable of thinking out of the box in the box
nomatter what shape it has

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Deb, that's what I gonna say… the ship uses almost all spaces in a cabin. The underside of the bed used as drawers. The back of the closet where the washing basin is fixed, was hinged and when you open that, you can find the plumbing all in flexible hoses plus a storage room. Most of the fixtures are built in using screws. But there is one limitation… it is not allowed to use the upper spaces if there is no stable foundation due to swell and pitching.

Sheila, that is a very good idea that you have. That will clear your mind too. It is really nice to work if the workspace is also clean and will not annoy you during work. Take photo before and after… sometimes it is nice to see the changes. Our house was remodelled but I failed to take photo and most of the relatives are trying to figure out where and what was there previously.

Good housekeeping!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


when we first bought a tent trailer (many years ago when I was a young one) I was amazed at all the storage locations. Nothing was wasted.

Scrollgirl must be very good at using all the little spaces in her apartment to keep things so organized


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Sheila that's a bit of a departure from the scrollsaw but nevertheless looking good I know the finished project will be spot on because you have high standards. Can't wait to see it done. By the way the size of that cabinet & given your adaptability to working in small places it would probably make a workshop LOL
Best as always 
Trevor


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project"*
> 
> There comes a time in every woodworkers life that they need to build something. This differs from the everyday projects that are inspired by art and creativity, because they are born out of necessity and functionality.
> 
> For those of you who have see my 'shop' and have read my blogs from the beginning, you know that I work out of a one bedroom place. It is quite small here, but it is peaceful and beautiful and I have learned to make it work for me. My shop consists of a corner in my kitchen where I keep my scrollsaw and drill press on a small cabinet filled with supplies. My wood is stacked neatly in my bedroom and in the cold winter days, I use my relatively large bathroom as a place to do some minor routing, as it is the easiest to clean when I am finished.
> 
> I know many of you think I am crazy and wouldn't want to work in these conditions. But I can assure you, that I am extremely happy here. Necessity breeds invention and I have so far made it work well for me. I love my uncluttered lifestyle and my shop and work space is a good example of how living simply can work well for people. For the most part, the apartment is neat and clean and it only takes a small amount of discipline to tidy up after each step in order to minimize the clutter and mess. It is very clean and livable.
> 
> However, with the business growing somewhat and seeing some success, I find that there is more 'stuff' here than I have room to store. Our future plans include building a shop at my partner's parents house which is about ten minutes away, but with things just beginning to grow, it is a slow process. That is fine however, because I feel I am quite a patient person. I want to grow slowly and think through each step and not plunge headstrong into bad decisions. Planning this venture is quite exciting in itself and adds to the excitement and anticipation of one day having a full fledged shop.
> 
> For now however, with the scale of projects we produce, the situation I am in is fine. For the rare time that we need larger space or tools, we have my friend Bernie to turn to and the use of his full shop. It allow us a day away and a change of scenery as well as a guaranteed nice lunch served by Ellen, his wife.
> 
> But as the business grows and we acquire more things, we realize that we have a need to find a better way to organize them. After living in a simple and uncluttered environment for a while, it is funny how quickly you get used to living that way. Everything has a place and when you run out of places to put things, it can really get under your skin. Such is my situation here.
> 
> As far as I could see it, we had two choices - move or find a storage solution. Since I love this place very much (it is clean, quiet, beautiful and the rent is very reasonable) right now I feel that moving is out of the question. I really don't want to move again until perhaps I can afford my own home. So the answer was that we would have to figure out better storage.
> 
> What we came up with was what I call "The Project."
> 
> In looking around our living room, we noticed that in one corner, we had a tremendous waste of space. The entire corner space was taken up by my printer stand which only held my printer and scanner. There was a large area above it that was blank wall space and totally useless.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We decided to build a large cabinet to accommodate my computer and also our office equipment. In order to do this, we also decided to make a new cabinet for the TV so that it can be raised higher than the large sub speaker and then they can be moved closer, making more room for the cabinet. The smaller cabinet will hold my partner's computer and also the amplifiers and our phone equipment and router and such, as it does now.
> 
> We decided that this will be more functional than aesthetic, although we don't want it to be hideous. We wanted to stay on a small budget and for now just get the job done. In other words, this is not going to be a work or art, but hopefully it will look acceptable and clean and neat and one day when we have a house, we can use it in the shop as storage. (Dan Mosheim - you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about!)
> 
> I am sure that seeing this may make many of you cringe. Others may mock me. But we all have our priorities in our lives and my main objective here is to make something that is functional and will help keep us organized. I look at this project as a basic starting point (probably as basic as it gets!) and my main objective is to end up with a cabinet and a TV stand that are both (somewhat) square. I am sure that I will learn something in the process and in the end, I will have a good place to store everything.
> 
> My partner did all the drawings on the computer. He purchased the materials and took them to his dad's to cut them to size. They then brought everything here for assembly.
> 
> Since I am the painter, it was naturally my job to do the painting. It was quite the coincidence that the snow I have been wishing for all season arrived yesterday. There was no chance of me doing this outside. I instead, turned my bathroom into my painting studio. I began by painting the shelves (there are seven in all). I am a fairly neat painter, if I do say so myself, and things went extremely well. I had purchased a couple of plastic shower curtains from the dollar store and used them as drop cloths. I like them better than the filmy plastic that sticks to your feet like flypaper and slides all around. I taped one down to the floor and I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The biggest problem I had was finding a place for them to dry. We already moved the kitchen table and chairs there so we could use the kitchen for building the beast. I found several boxes to use as pedestals to allow the shelves to dry.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Another bonus of using the bedroom was that we were able to keep the three cats out of there. As any of you who have had cats know, whenever something is going on, they always want to get "involved". You can imagine how stirred up they all were with all the excitement!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The kitchen was used as the main assembly area. After a while, we had the frame together:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Everything was square and looked good. We added the back and some additional bracing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And that is where it stands this morning. Today's plans include installing the doors and also working on the TV stand. I am going to paint again, beginning with the final coat on the shelves.
> 
> I realize that this is not a project that is the caliber of many of the beautiful things here on LJ's, but as I said, it is functional and basic and will serve us well. It certainly will be much better than the pre-made crap that we all see at the big box stores and I am sure we will learn many things in the process of building it.
> 
> You have to start somewhere.


Just checking in . . . .

I haven't answered my email today because I was working on "it".  Just finished washing up and cleaning up for the night. We had a good day today and tomorrow will be the home stretch. I promise a full report on tomorrow's blog.

Thank you for all the words of encouragement. It is quite a step away from the delicate fretwork I am used to doing. I will certainly have more pictures of the finished pieces and the storage. I am pretty good at using my space and I agree with Dennis about using every square inch of space. I love my little place here and It is a beautiful and comfortable place to live and work.

You guys are all great! You're a wonderful cheering section and great friends!  I can't wait to show you the results.

Have a great night everyone!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Project" part 2*

I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.

I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.

We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.

The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.


From "The Project"

We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :


From "The Project"

The corners were all square and everything looked great!


From "The Project"

Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!


From "The Project"

The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.


From "The Project"

I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!


From "The Project"

While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:


From "The Project"

He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.


From "The Project"

So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.

It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.

In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.

When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.

So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.

I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


YOU DID GREAT! I have a room that needs cleaned out and organized- It has floor to ceiling shelves that are lovely but are FULL of my books. My kids keep telling me to throw out the books- but I cannot throw out books. I LOVE them- but I could use the shelves and the room for wood working if I would clean off the shelves? A philosophical dilemma. But all that aside, your shelfing/cupboards are wonderful and you will love them! They are sturdy and YOU BUILT THEM YOURSELF! It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


I'm impressed.

Now… Inspector Pancakes-you aren't trying to move in on my "Shop Inspector" role, are you???


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Thanks RG! I also have many books that I never will part with. The bottom two shelves of the large cabinets in the bathroom are loaded with some of my painting books (and there are more still in storage in Chicago that i have to pick up one day!)

Ms Debbie - "Inspector Pancakes" is no threat to you! His interest span is quite short. Soon after the shot was taken, he was completely bored with the whole thing and took a long nap. They are all still confused because I moved their feeding dishes. Even though there is food in their bowls, they stand where the bowls are supposed to be an cry to be fed. Go figure! 

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Old habits die hard.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


sheila
this is looking good
and 'organizing'
sounds like something i'll have to try

as you are the furthest east
you are up and running
before others are even awake
(except for a few of us old guys
that can't seem to sleep to long)

i enjoy your posts in the early hours
and think i am ready to tackle 
'war and peace' again now lol

thanks for giving us a chance to get to know you
and your work


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Sheila, I'm sorry for not reading any of your posts in a while. I've always enjoyed them but for two or three weeks I have had terrible maintenance problems at the plant so have been just trying to keep up with the needed repairs and spend some time with my family and at 60 years old I ain't getting any younger or faster.  I stay logged in all day at the plant but about all I've been able to do is post on a few projects. I'm having a hard time keeping up with some of the things on LJs.

This cabinet is wonderful and it looks like ya'll are doing a great job on it. The black will look very good and I think this will add a lot to organizing the space. You are always a very organized and creative woman. If I were as organized and creative as you are I would get three times as much done in the same amount of time. I enjoy your writing and your stories so I'll try some how to do better in the future. 

BTW, I noticed that you use Picasa. I've been thinking about downloading it to help with all of my pictures. Do you like it? Can it upload pictures to your computer from your camera? I hope you don't mind my asking this here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Sheila that is looking really good it's very stylish in black. I must say you have a lot of patience with the paintbrush in any project my least favourite job is finishing I have to force myself to persevere & not rush I think I have a short attention span so I might start sending my projects to you. Anyway nice job both of you. 
David I know what you mean I stay up 'til 2am & get up at 6am
Trevor


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


not even one little splint or ding yet ….huu well done
I don´t think I can make a pallet with out srewing something up…....lol

have a great weekend both of you 

Dennis


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Nice job, even the paint looks good. I am an avid hater of paint,

but that shelf unit is real nice!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Looking good, Sheila. I make a point, as far as possible, never to get rid of books. So far I've been lucky. Hope your luck continues too.


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Well my friend, you inspired me today! I finally cleaned out the spare room that is downstairs! I organized my stuff into labeled storage boxes, threw a bunch of junk away and cleared off/covered up the 2 desks in there and made a work table (for painting not building.. they are mission originals.. LOL ) I have some adjustable shelving in the basement that are missing the through tenon type wooden wedges that hold them together, but I am thinking that perhaps I will cut some new ones out of dowel tomorrow and put the shelf together. I will put my finished projects on the shelf. For now everything is neatly arranged in boxes. I gathered up all my stuff from the kitchen, living room, dining room…. and put it all in the work room. I feel so good, but boy am I filthy.  Thanks for the inspiration to CLEAN UP and get organized.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece.  The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


rivergirl, I have job fou U!! )

Shelia, It is a shock when absolutely nothing goes wrong, isn't it ;-) Sort of makes you woder if you died and went to Heaven, eh?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" part 2*
> 
> I must say, I am somewhat shocked. I don't know why, but things are going quite smoothly and I don't know what to think of it. We are starting day three of the project and so far I have no disasters to report. In fact, quite to the contrary. Everything is going well and I am very surprised how - well, nice - the pieces are looking.
> 
> I received several emails and personal messages yesterday, but other than orders, I didn't really respond. If you were one of the people who sent me messages, I do apologize for that and I promise to get back to you today. Your words of encouragement and positive remarks were uplifting and very welcome.
> 
> We worked until about 9pm last night and still have a busy day ahead of us today. I did remember to take pictures along the way and I will share them with you here.
> 
> The first order of business was to install the hinges on the doors of the large cabinet. The doors are made of MDF, as are the sides and the top and bottom of the piece. The back panel is made of plywood (1/4") which is surprisingly nice on both the front and the back.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We added some additional bracing on the back of the cabinet with a piece of hardwood, which I believed was maple. And after installing the hinges and doors, we test-fitted the shelves. They fit perfectly! :
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The corners were all square and everything looked great!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Even "Inspector Pancakes" approved!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The shelves are of construction grade 3/4" plywood. They are lighter and stronger than the MDF and will hold up much better we felt. They were quite ugly, but after a coat of paint to seal them, I filled the top and front edge and then yesterday finish sanded them and added another coat of paint. and a couple of coats of clear indoor/outdoor semi-gloss varnish. The look really good. Just smooth and black.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I spent the rest of my day sealing and painting the large cabinet. I applied two coats of sealer, sanded lightly, two coats of paint and then a top coat of semi-gloss poly. It looks pretty darn good I think!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> While I was doing that, my partner moved on to "Phase 2" - building the TV stand that will house his computer, the amplifiers for our speaker systems and the network devices for the computers:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> He worked on this - which seemed much easier after building the big monster - while I did the painting and finishing on the other piece. By the end of the evening, it was all assembled and was able to apply two coats of sealer on it.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> So all in all we are doing pretty good. The cats are being extremely well-behaved. The major black painting is done and nothing has spilled (yet!) or been stepped in or knocked over. Our goal here for today is to finish up the painting and we will be able to start loading everything up. The shelves are all thoroughly dry, as I finished them yesterday morning so they should be good enough to get everything in place.
> 
> It will be quite a task to rewire the computer network we have here. It is all very neat though and is just a matter of undoing all the ties and retying them together. I am quite excited about this project and it will be well worth the couple of days it is taking to accomplish. We are gaining a tremendous amount of space and it will really help our productivity a great deal.
> 
> In reading all of your comments of yesterday, I agree with you all who say you don't need a lot of space to make things work and a pleasant environment. I have said many times before how much I love it here. It is quiet and clean and peaceful and my land lady who lives in the attached house is a wonderful, sweet person. She is a widow who works as a paramedic and is only home part of the time and appreciates having me as a tenant. Much of the time it is like having my own place.
> 
> When I lived in Digby, I had two crummy landlords that didn't care about the tenants. One apartment had filthy sewerage running through the basement (I was in a first floor apartment) and the other apartment I was in was the first floor of a 100 year old house which was in decent shape as houses go, but the landlord used to rent to drug addicts who constantly had all night parties. I was living alone then as I was afraid to even call the police on them because of retaliation, as they knew I was by myself (or at times my daughter was with me) and I felt extremely vulnerable. It was a terrible time in my life.
> 
> So if this is what it takes for me to remain in my happy and peaceful life, than it is a small price to pay. The pieces actually look like "furniture" and are very acceptable.
> 
> I will take pictures today of the rest of the projects and post them tomorrow. All in all, things are really going great!


Thanks everyone for the encouragement! I didn't get to answer yesterday because I was in such a mess.

@ Martyn - Yes, I hate to get rid of my books! I have so many painting and woodworking ones and I just love them. You can go back to them after a while and they are all new again, or you see something different in them that you didn't notice the first time. I love them. Hopefully this will allow me to organize them and get them out of boxes where I will be able to access them much easier!

@Rivergirl - I am glad you are also so inspired! It IS fun to do once you get going. I have thrown out some crap and made room for what I need and use most often and it has been a great experience. I will be doing more organization today and hopefully be kind of finished. It is like having all new stuff to me when i can get at it and see it so much better!

It is really fun once you get going!


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Project" Part 3 - Are We There Yet?*

It seems like things haven't been normal here for weeks, even though it has only been three days. It hasn't been bad at all though, and now that we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, it is very exciting.

Phase one - building the units - is almost complete. I only have to finish the front of the doors and then we can install them. We needed to let the paint dry overnight and then we just need a coat of varnish on them and they are ready to go. They are already fitted and level and we know they will look good.

I am going to (perhaps foolishly) boast again today how smoothly everything went. Even the cats are still cooperating. In all my years of cat-ownership (and that is almost all my years of living here on this planet) I have never in my wildest dreams could have believed that we could pull this off without them causing at least one "mishap". I am simply amazed. They have been exemplary pets and each of them deserves a treat and a good scratching under the chin.

We finally got to begin moving things back into place around 3pm yesterday, when the paint from the small unit was dry. That was when the second phase of this job really kicked in - disassembling the massive amount of equipment and rearranging the storage areas.

Along this one wall, we have both our computers, which of course are networked to each other. We each have a monitor stand at our respective ends of the couch and there is a large TV screen which is a monitor for my partner's computer in addition to his 24" one. Our music system is also connected to his computer, and consists of the two large sub speakers and the two speakers which sit on top of them. We also run our phone line through the computer, which requires more equipment. The printer and scanner is connected to my computer which is also accessible through the network from my partner's computer. It is all very high tech and oh, so cool!

Believe it or not, in this day and age we don't have live television. For the little time we would spend watching programs, we just feel it isn't worth it. I haven't seen a commercial in years and I am quite happy about that. I have the Chicago Tribune and New York Times delivered to my email box every day and it helps me keep up on what is going on in the world.

We do watch movies and also several series through the computer. We like it that way because you set your own schedule and don't have to be a slave to their time frame. We have our background shows that we watch while drawing and doing computer work which are the ones that you don't really have to pay much attention to, and we reserve our favorite shows for when we call it a day and want to relax. Most of the time when we are working during the day we play music, which ranges from Mozart to Pink Floyd to Tech N9ne. It is a good life.

As you can imagine, wiring for that type of set up is a bit complicated. Even though we have as many 'wireless' devices that we possibly can, in many instances we just can't avoid the wiring. The network alone reduces the need to wire things directly, but it is still quite a great deal of wires to deal with. As the "tech guy" my partner is in charge of setting up the wiring and he does a wonderful job of it. On the occasion when we have had to change our computers or troubleshoot, things are so neat and organized that it is not a difficult task at all. It is only when things are really moved around such as with these new pieces of furniture that it really takes some extra attention. But after an hour or so of working through things, everything was up and running and working properly and we were on our way. 

Here is a picture of the finished wiring:


From "The Project"

I realize it may look bad, but be assured that every wire is necessary and it is actually quite neat and tidy. I also know where each and every wire goes and have become pretty good at putting together systems such as this. 

Once the components were up and running, it was only a matter of figuring out what to do with all that extra room. We decided to put all the office things in the new cabinet and proceeded from there. We began sorting and moving and as usual when someone starts something like this, a ripple effect was felt throughout the entire apartment. With the office stuff out of the large cabinets in the hallway, it opened up room for tools and wood. We have had a small (yet annoying) pile of wood sitting in the middle of the bedroom floor since our last trip to the lumber yard and we were able to find a place for it in the cabinets. I also found a place for my magazines and many of the other things like painting supplies and small tools.

We worked until after midnight reorganizing and sorting and it really felt like a breath of fresh air. By the time we called it quits, I was quite tired and my body ached, but I was really thrilled with the results so far.

Today will be the final day of organization. We will start by applying one final coat of finish on the doors, and then continuing to finish sorting the cabinets. I will post pictures tomorrow of everything else when all is in its new place.

For now, the filled unit looks like this:


From "The Project"

It is quite a different corner from what it was a couple of days ago with all that wasted space. The top two shelves hold all our CD's and computer media. The center shelves hold office supplies, such as mailing supplies and general office supplies, the bottom shelf holds the scanner and the printer, complete with the continuous ink system for the printer, and the bottom shelf holds my computer and all the paper, labels and business stationary we use on a daily basis.

I even like how it looks without the doors on it. 

The cost of this endeavor has been under $300 in total. The wood and hardware for the cabinets (hinges, shelf pegs, door handles) was just under $200. We got the paint from the nearby fish plant and we were fortunate because instead of selling us a gallon of black paint, they were getting rid of quarts and gave us four quarts for around $25. The paint was a great Benjamin Moore semi-gloss outdoor paint, so it will hold up well. They even threw in the rollers and trays for us at no charge. I used a SamaN waterbased outdoor varnish in semi-gloss to both seal the protect the outer surfaces. This worked great as a sealer on the MDF and plywood, and after applying two coats to the bare surface, I sanded and then applied the black. After two coats of black, I then sealed the surfaces with another several coats of the Saman varnish. Since all these products were water-based, there was little odor, the clean up was easy and everything dried quickly.

So that is the report for today. Again, I am sorry if I haven't responded to your emails and comments as quickly as I usually do. With the house in an uproar, I have kept focused here and have only done necessary orders and such. I hope everyone understands.

I appreciate your comments and encouragement very much though! I loved hearing Rivergirl's story of following me down the road to organization. I think it is a great way to start the new year!

Have an incredible Saturday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Part 3 - Are We There Yet?*
> 
> It seems like things haven't been normal here for weeks, even though it has only been three days. It hasn't been bad at all though, and now that we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, it is very exciting.
> 
> Phase one - building the units - is almost complete. I only have to finish the front of the doors and then we can install them. We needed to let the paint dry overnight and then we just need a coat of varnish on them and they are ready to go. They are already fitted and level and we know they will look good.
> 
> I am going to (perhaps foolishly) boast again today how smoothly everything went. Even the cats are still cooperating. In all my years of cat-ownership (and that is almost all my years of living here on this planet) I have never in my wildest dreams could have believed that we could pull this off without them causing at least one "mishap". I am simply amazed. They have been exemplary pets and each of them deserves a treat and a good scratching under the chin.
> 
> We finally got to begin moving things back into place around 3pm yesterday, when the paint from the small unit was dry. That was when the second phase of this job really kicked in - disassembling the massive amount of equipment and rearranging the storage areas.
> 
> Along this one wall, we have both our computers, which of course are networked to each other. We each have a monitor stand at our respective ends of the couch and there is a large TV screen which is a monitor for my partner's computer in addition to his 24" one. Our music system is also connected to his computer, and consists of the two large sub speakers and the two speakers which sit on top of them. We also run our phone line through the computer, which requires more equipment. The printer and scanner is connected to my computer which is also accessible through the network from my partner's computer. It is all very high tech and oh, so cool!
> 
> Believe it or not, in this day and age we don't have live television. For the little time we would spend watching programs, we just feel it isn't worth it. I haven't seen a commercial in years and I am quite happy about that. I have the Chicago Tribune and New York Times delivered to my email box every day and it helps me keep up on what is going on in the world.
> 
> We do watch movies and also several series through the computer. We like it that way because you set your own schedule and don't have to be a slave to their time frame. We have our background shows that we watch while drawing and doing computer work which are the ones that you don't really have to pay much attention to, and we reserve our favorite shows for when we call it a day and want to relax. Most of the time when we are working during the day we play music, which ranges from Mozart to Pink Floyd to Tech N9ne. It is a good life.
> 
> As you can imagine, wiring for that type of set up is a bit complicated. Even though we have as many 'wireless' devices that we possibly can, in many instances we just can't avoid the wiring. The network alone reduces the need to wire things directly, but it is still quite a great deal of wires to deal with. As the "tech guy" my partner is in charge of setting up the wiring and he does a wonderful job of it. On the occasion when we have had to change our computers or troubleshoot, things are so neat and organized that it is not a difficult task at all. It is only when things are really moved around such as with these new pieces of furniture that it really takes some extra attention. But after an hour or so of working through things, everything was up and running and working properly and we were on our way.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I realize it may look bad, but be assured that every wire is necessary and it is actually quite neat and tidy. I also know where each and every wire goes and have become pretty good at putting together systems such as this.
> 
> Once the components were up and running, it was only a matter of figuring out what to do with all that extra room. We decided to put all the office things in the new cabinet and proceeded from there. We began sorting and moving and as usual when someone starts something like this, a ripple effect was felt throughout the entire apartment. With the office stuff out of the large cabinets in the hallway, it opened up room for tools and wood. We have had a small (yet annoying) pile of wood sitting in the middle of the bedroom floor since our last trip to the lumber yard and we were able to find a place for it in the cabinets. I also found a place for my magazines and many of the other things like painting supplies and small tools.
> 
> We worked until after midnight reorganizing and sorting and it really felt like a breath of fresh air. By the time we called it quits, I was quite tired and my body ached, but I was really thrilled with the results so far.
> 
> Today will be the final day of organization. We will start by applying one final coat of finish on the doors, and then continuing to finish sorting the cabinets. I will post pictures tomorrow of everything else when all is in its new place.
> 
> For now, the filled unit looks like this:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> It is quite a different corner from what it was a couple of days ago with all that wasted space. The top two shelves hold all our CD's and computer media. The center shelves hold office supplies, such as mailing supplies and general office supplies, the bottom shelf holds the scanner and the printer, complete with the continuous ink system for the printer, and the bottom shelf holds my computer and all the paper, labels and business stationary we use on a daily basis.
> 
> I even like how it looks without the doors on it.
> 
> The cost of this endeavor has been under $300 in total. The wood and hardware for the cabinets (hinges, shelf pegs, door handles) was just under $200. We got the paint from the nearby fish plant and we were fortunate because instead of selling us a gallon of black paint, they were getting rid of quarts and gave us four quarts for around $25. The paint was a great Benjamin Moore semi-gloss outdoor paint, so it will hold up well. They even threw in the rollers and trays for us at no charge. I used a SamaN waterbased outdoor varnish in semi-gloss to both seal the protect the outer surfaces. This worked great as a sealer on the MDF and plywood, and after applying two coats to the bare surface, I sanded and then applied the black. After two coats of black, I then sealed the surfaces with another several coats of the Saman varnish. Since all these products were water-based, there was little odor, the clean up was easy and everything dried quickly.
> 
> So that is the report for today. Again, I am sorry if I haven't responded to your emails and comments as quickly as I usually do. With the house in an uproar, I have kept focused here and have only done necessary orders and such. I hope everyone understands.
> 
> I appreciate your comments and encouragement very much though! I loved hearing Rivergirl's story of following me down the road to organization. I think it is a great way to start the new year!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


that is only few wires and it ain´t looking too bad 
compared to the day´s when I was DJ I don´t think I wuold be able to 
connect the gear I had , today….LOL

I like that wall with the entertainment center and speakers …...I gess thats a malething 
from the day´s before they destroyed the music going digital and cutting a 1/3 of the music off :-(
nop let me have an old vinyl I can listen to …with gear build to play it as it shuold be ….LOL

have a great weekend your self Sheila

Dennis


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Part 3 - Are We There Yet?*
> 
> It seems like things haven't been normal here for weeks, even though it has only been three days. It hasn't been bad at all though, and now that we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, it is very exciting.
> 
> Phase one - building the units - is almost complete. I only have to finish the front of the doors and then we can install them. We needed to let the paint dry overnight and then we just need a coat of varnish on them and they are ready to go. They are already fitted and level and we know they will look good.
> 
> I am going to (perhaps foolishly) boast again today how smoothly everything went. Even the cats are still cooperating. In all my years of cat-ownership (and that is almost all my years of living here on this planet) I have never in my wildest dreams could have believed that we could pull this off without them causing at least one "mishap". I am simply amazed. They have been exemplary pets and each of them deserves a treat and a good scratching under the chin.
> 
> We finally got to begin moving things back into place around 3pm yesterday, when the paint from the small unit was dry. That was when the second phase of this job really kicked in - disassembling the massive amount of equipment and rearranging the storage areas.
> 
> Along this one wall, we have both our computers, which of course are networked to each other. We each have a monitor stand at our respective ends of the couch and there is a large TV screen which is a monitor for my partner's computer in addition to his 24" one. Our music system is also connected to his computer, and consists of the two large sub speakers and the two speakers which sit on top of them. We also run our phone line through the computer, which requires more equipment. The printer and scanner is connected to my computer which is also accessible through the network from my partner's computer. It is all very high tech and oh, so cool!
> 
> Believe it or not, in this day and age we don't have live television. For the little time we would spend watching programs, we just feel it isn't worth it. I haven't seen a commercial in years and I am quite happy about that. I have the Chicago Tribune and New York Times delivered to my email box every day and it helps me keep up on what is going on in the world.
> 
> We do watch movies and also several series through the computer. We like it that way because you set your own schedule and don't have to be a slave to their time frame. We have our background shows that we watch while drawing and doing computer work which are the ones that you don't really have to pay much attention to, and we reserve our favorite shows for when we call it a day and want to relax. Most of the time when we are working during the day we play music, which ranges from Mozart to Pink Floyd to Tech N9ne. It is a good life.
> 
> As you can imagine, wiring for that type of set up is a bit complicated. Even though we have as many 'wireless' devices that we possibly can, in many instances we just can't avoid the wiring. The network alone reduces the need to wire things directly, but it is still quite a great deal of wires to deal with. As the "tech guy" my partner is in charge of setting up the wiring and he does a wonderful job of it. On the occasion when we have had to change our computers or troubleshoot, things are so neat and organized that it is not a difficult task at all. It is only when things are really moved around such as with these new pieces of furniture that it really takes some extra attention. But after an hour or so of working through things, everything was up and running and working properly and we were on our way.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I realize it may look bad, but be assured that every wire is necessary and it is actually quite neat and tidy. I also know where each and every wire goes and have become pretty good at putting together systems such as this.
> 
> Once the components were up and running, it was only a matter of figuring out what to do with all that extra room. We decided to put all the office things in the new cabinet and proceeded from there. We began sorting and moving and as usual when someone starts something like this, a ripple effect was felt throughout the entire apartment. With the office stuff out of the large cabinets in the hallway, it opened up room for tools and wood. We have had a small (yet annoying) pile of wood sitting in the middle of the bedroom floor since our last trip to the lumber yard and we were able to find a place for it in the cabinets. I also found a place for my magazines and many of the other things like painting supplies and small tools.
> 
> We worked until after midnight reorganizing and sorting and it really felt like a breath of fresh air. By the time we called it quits, I was quite tired and my body ached, but I was really thrilled with the results so far.
> 
> Today will be the final day of organization. We will start by applying one final coat of finish on the doors, and then continuing to finish sorting the cabinets. I will post pictures tomorrow of everything else when all is in its new place.
> 
> For now, the filled unit looks like this:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> It is quite a different corner from what it was a couple of days ago with all that wasted space. The top two shelves hold all our CD's and computer media. The center shelves hold office supplies, such as mailing supplies and general office supplies, the bottom shelf holds the scanner and the printer, complete with the continuous ink system for the printer, and the bottom shelf holds my computer and all the paper, labels and business stationary we use on a daily basis.
> 
> I even like how it looks without the doors on it.
> 
> The cost of this endeavor has been under $300 in total. The wood and hardware for the cabinets (hinges, shelf pegs, door handles) was just under $200. We got the paint from the nearby fish plant and we were fortunate because instead of selling us a gallon of black paint, they were getting rid of quarts and gave us four quarts for around $25. The paint was a great Benjamin Moore semi-gloss outdoor paint, so it will hold up well. They even threw in the rollers and trays for us at no charge. I used a SamaN waterbased outdoor varnish in semi-gloss to both seal the protect the outer surfaces. This worked great as a sealer on the MDF and plywood, and after applying two coats to the bare surface, I sanded and then applied the black. After two coats of black, I then sealed the surfaces with another several coats of the Saman varnish. Since all these products were water-based, there was little odor, the clean up was easy and everything dried quickly.
> 
> So that is the report for today. Again, I am sorry if I haven't responded to your emails and comments as quickly as I usually do. With the house in an uproar, I have kept focused here and have only done necessary orders and such. I hope everyone understands.
> 
> I appreciate your comments and encouragement very much though! I loved hearing Rivergirl's story of following me down the road to organization. I think it is a great way to start the new year!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


Mmmm. tidy now all you need is a Sontia system & you can lose the big speakers LOL
Nice job you two it looks great
Best
Trevor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Part 3 - Are We There Yet?*
> 
> It seems like things haven't been normal here for weeks, even though it has only been three days. It hasn't been bad at all though, and now that we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, it is very exciting.
> 
> Phase one - building the units - is almost complete. I only have to finish the front of the doors and then we can install them. We needed to let the paint dry overnight and then we just need a coat of varnish on them and they are ready to go. They are already fitted and level and we know they will look good.
> 
> I am going to (perhaps foolishly) boast again today how smoothly everything went. Even the cats are still cooperating. In all my years of cat-ownership (and that is almost all my years of living here on this planet) I have never in my wildest dreams could have believed that we could pull this off without them causing at least one "mishap". I am simply amazed. They have been exemplary pets and each of them deserves a treat and a good scratching under the chin.
> 
> We finally got to begin moving things back into place around 3pm yesterday, when the paint from the small unit was dry. That was when the second phase of this job really kicked in - disassembling the massive amount of equipment and rearranging the storage areas.
> 
> Along this one wall, we have both our computers, which of course are networked to each other. We each have a monitor stand at our respective ends of the couch and there is a large TV screen which is a monitor for my partner's computer in addition to his 24" one. Our music system is also connected to his computer, and consists of the two large sub speakers and the two speakers which sit on top of them. We also run our phone line through the computer, which requires more equipment. The printer and scanner is connected to my computer which is also accessible through the network from my partner's computer. It is all very high tech and oh, so cool!
> 
> Believe it or not, in this day and age we don't have live television. For the little time we would spend watching programs, we just feel it isn't worth it. I haven't seen a commercial in years and I am quite happy about that. I have the Chicago Tribune and New York Times delivered to my email box every day and it helps me keep up on what is going on in the world.
> 
> We do watch movies and also several series through the computer. We like it that way because you set your own schedule and don't have to be a slave to their time frame. We have our background shows that we watch while drawing and doing computer work which are the ones that you don't really have to pay much attention to, and we reserve our favorite shows for when we call it a day and want to relax. Most of the time when we are working during the day we play music, which ranges from Mozart to Pink Floyd to Tech N9ne. It is a good life.
> 
> As you can imagine, wiring for that type of set up is a bit complicated. Even though we have as many 'wireless' devices that we possibly can, in many instances we just can't avoid the wiring. The network alone reduces the need to wire things directly, but it is still quite a great deal of wires to deal with. As the "tech guy" my partner is in charge of setting up the wiring and he does a wonderful job of it. On the occasion when we have had to change our computers or troubleshoot, things are so neat and organized that it is not a difficult task at all. It is only when things are really moved around such as with these new pieces of furniture that it really takes some extra attention. But after an hour or so of working through things, everything was up and running and working properly and we were on our way.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I realize it may look bad, but be assured that every wire is necessary and it is actually quite neat and tidy. I also know where each and every wire goes and have become pretty good at putting together systems such as this.
> 
> Once the components were up and running, it was only a matter of figuring out what to do with all that extra room. We decided to put all the office things in the new cabinet and proceeded from there. We began sorting and moving and as usual when someone starts something like this, a ripple effect was felt throughout the entire apartment. With the office stuff out of the large cabinets in the hallway, it opened up room for tools and wood. We have had a small (yet annoying) pile of wood sitting in the middle of the bedroom floor since our last trip to the lumber yard and we were able to find a place for it in the cabinets. I also found a place for my magazines and many of the other things like painting supplies and small tools.
> 
> We worked until after midnight reorganizing and sorting and it really felt like a breath of fresh air. By the time we called it quits, I was quite tired and my body ached, but I was really thrilled with the results so far.
> 
> Today will be the final day of organization. We will start by applying one final coat of finish on the doors, and then continuing to finish sorting the cabinets. I will post pictures tomorrow of everything else when all is in its new place.
> 
> For now, the filled unit looks like this:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> It is quite a different corner from what it was a couple of days ago with all that wasted space. The top two shelves hold all our CD's and computer media. The center shelves hold office supplies, such as mailing supplies and general office supplies, the bottom shelf holds the scanner and the printer, complete with the continuous ink system for the printer, and the bottom shelf holds my computer and all the paper, labels and business stationary we use on a daily basis.
> 
> I even like how it looks without the doors on it.
> 
> The cost of this endeavor has been under $300 in total. The wood and hardware for the cabinets (hinges, shelf pegs, door handles) was just under $200. We got the paint from the nearby fish plant and we were fortunate because instead of selling us a gallon of black paint, they were getting rid of quarts and gave us four quarts for around $25. The paint was a great Benjamin Moore semi-gloss outdoor paint, so it will hold up well. They even threw in the rollers and trays for us at no charge. I used a SamaN waterbased outdoor varnish in semi-gloss to both seal the protect the outer surfaces. This worked great as a sealer on the MDF and plywood, and after applying two coats to the bare surface, I sanded and then applied the black. After two coats of black, I then sealed the surfaces with another several coats of the Saman varnish. Since all these products were water-based, there was little odor, the clean up was easy and everything dried quickly.
> 
> So that is the report for today. Again, I am sorry if I haven't responded to your emails and comments as quickly as I usually do. With the house in an uproar, I have kept focused here and have only done necessary orders and such. I hope everyone understands.
> 
> I appreciate your comments and encouragement very much though! I loved hearing Rivergirl's story of following me down the road to organization. I think it is a great way to start the new year!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


Lookin good!! Don't forget to check on that stuf on the "dry" paint in few days. Might be sticking? Don't ask how I know )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Part 3 - Are We There Yet?*
> 
> It seems like things haven't been normal here for weeks, even though it has only been three days. It hasn't been bad at all though, and now that we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, it is very exciting.
> 
> Phase one - building the units - is almost complete. I only have to finish the front of the doors and then we can install them. We needed to let the paint dry overnight and then we just need a coat of varnish on them and they are ready to go. They are already fitted and level and we know they will look good.
> 
> I am going to (perhaps foolishly) boast again today how smoothly everything went. Even the cats are still cooperating. In all my years of cat-ownership (and that is almost all my years of living here on this planet) I have never in my wildest dreams could have believed that we could pull this off without them causing at least one "mishap". I am simply amazed. They have been exemplary pets and each of them deserves a treat and a good scratching under the chin.
> 
> We finally got to begin moving things back into place around 3pm yesterday, when the paint from the small unit was dry. That was when the second phase of this job really kicked in - disassembling the massive amount of equipment and rearranging the storage areas.
> 
> Along this one wall, we have both our computers, which of course are networked to each other. We each have a monitor stand at our respective ends of the couch and there is a large TV screen which is a monitor for my partner's computer in addition to his 24" one. Our music system is also connected to his computer, and consists of the two large sub speakers and the two speakers which sit on top of them. We also run our phone line through the computer, which requires more equipment. The printer and scanner is connected to my computer which is also accessible through the network from my partner's computer. It is all very high tech and oh, so cool!
> 
> Believe it or not, in this day and age we don't have live television. For the little time we would spend watching programs, we just feel it isn't worth it. I haven't seen a commercial in years and I am quite happy about that. I have the Chicago Tribune and New York Times delivered to my email box every day and it helps me keep up on what is going on in the world.
> 
> We do watch movies and also several series through the computer. We like it that way because you set your own schedule and don't have to be a slave to their time frame. We have our background shows that we watch while drawing and doing computer work which are the ones that you don't really have to pay much attention to, and we reserve our favorite shows for when we call it a day and want to relax. Most of the time when we are working during the day we play music, which ranges from Mozart to Pink Floyd to Tech N9ne. It is a good life.
> 
> As you can imagine, wiring for that type of set up is a bit complicated. Even though we have as many 'wireless' devices that we possibly can, in many instances we just can't avoid the wiring. The network alone reduces the need to wire things directly, but it is still quite a great deal of wires to deal with. As the "tech guy" my partner is in charge of setting up the wiring and he does a wonderful job of it. On the occasion when we have had to change our computers or troubleshoot, things are so neat and organized that it is not a difficult task at all. It is only when things are really moved around such as with these new pieces of furniture that it really takes some extra attention. But after an hour or so of working through things, everything was up and running and working properly and we were on our way.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I realize it may look bad, but be assured that every wire is necessary and it is actually quite neat and tidy. I also know where each and every wire goes and have become pretty good at putting together systems such as this.
> 
> Once the components were up and running, it was only a matter of figuring out what to do with all that extra room. We decided to put all the office things in the new cabinet and proceeded from there. We began sorting and moving and as usual when someone starts something like this, a ripple effect was felt throughout the entire apartment. With the office stuff out of the large cabinets in the hallway, it opened up room for tools and wood. We have had a small (yet annoying) pile of wood sitting in the middle of the bedroom floor since our last trip to the lumber yard and we were able to find a place for it in the cabinets. I also found a place for my magazines and many of the other things like painting supplies and small tools.
> 
> We worked until after midnight reorganizing and sorting and it really felt like a breath of fresh air. By the time we called it quits, I was quite tired and my body ached, but I was really thrilled with the results so far.
> 
> Today will be the final day of organization. We will start by applying one final coat of finish on the doors, and then continuing to finish sorting the cabinets. I will post pictures tomorrow of everything else when all is in its new place.
> 
> For now, the filled unit looks like this:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> It is quite a different corner from what it was a couple of days ago with all that wasted space. The top two shelves hold all our CD's and computer media. The center shelves hold office supplies, such as mailing supplies and general office supplies, the bottom shelf holds the scanner and the printer, complete with the continuous ink system for the printer, and the bottom shelf holds my computer and all the paper, labels and business stationary we use on a daily basis.
> 
> I even like how it looks without the doors on it.
> 
> The cost of this endeavor has been under $300 in total. The wood and hardware for the cabinets (hinges, shelf pegs, door handles) was just under $200. We got the paint from the nearby fish plant and we were fortunate because instead of selling us a gallon of black paint, they were getting rid of quarts and gave us four quarts for around $25. The paint was a great Benjamin Moore semi-gloss outdoor paint, so it will hold up well. They even threw in the rollers and trays for us at no charge. I used a SamaN waterbased outdoor varnish in semi-gloss to both seal the protect the outer surfaces. This worked great as a sealer on the MDF and plywood, and after applying two coats to the bare surface, I sanded and then applied the black. After two coats of black, I then sealed the surfaces with another several coats of the Saman varnish. Since all these products were water-based, there was little odor, the clean up was easy and everything dried quickly.
> 
> So that is the report for today. Again, I am sorry if I haven't responded to your emails and comments as quickly as I usually do. With the house in an uproar, I have kept focused here and have only done necessary orders and such. I hope everyone understands.
> 
> I appreciate your comments and encouragement very much though! I loved hearing Rivergirl's story of following me down the road to organization. I think it is a great way to start the new year!
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


Thanks guys! I really don't mind the speakers. They sound amazing and they are like part fo the furniture. 

I did the shelves the first day TS, but I know what you are saying. I would love to give them about a week to dry, but the whole house is torn apart and we really have no choice. They seemed pretty dry though and we tried to put what we could on little 'feet' to minimize sticking. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Project" Completed *

As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.

Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!

It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.

Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.

The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.

I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.

I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.

I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.

I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.

So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.

I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)

It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


I would be a happy camper if I could just use my saw and drill press in the kitchen!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


well it sounds like your on top of the world…organized to the hilt…and ready to now go forward and hit the scroll saw again…so in this happy little world of yours…scroll saw in the kitchen…and the likes…has a roast beef ever been scroll sawed…or maybe some carrots or potato's scroll sawed with some mighty fine detail …lol…im surprised you have not gotten into food art…lol…im really happy for you both that its done and better organized for you…a much nicer working environment …everything in its place…and wow …maybe 6 inches of new snow…i can say ..the way i feel with my health…you can have all that snow for yourself…but…if i was healthier…i would want to get my racing sled out ..or the toboggan…and hit the slopes…build a nice fire and roast some marshmallows…yes…and some hot dogs too…that's what you need to do next…some kids roasting some food around a fire pit…or maybe a kid with his tongue frozen to the light pole…lol…grizz


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


I bet you feel so good! A catharsis!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


I spent the day picking around here and tidying up. I didn't feel very 'creative' at all today. Just a bit tired I suppose.

Yes, it does feel good to know everything has a place - now if I can remember where I put everything I will be OK! LOL

I would love to see pictures of your organization too Rivergirl! It is fun to see different work spaces.

I am going to take it easy tonight but I should be raring to go tomorrow. 

Sheila


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


It's a good feeling to have finished something. The 'glow of organization' escapes me. I try to keep organized, but it ends up I organize in piles. I have a 'feeling' that it's 'right over here' on the desk.

I keep the shop fairly organized, put tools back where I found them etc. but it's not my strong point. I try to start out with stuff in a logical place.

Take my wife…no please, take her! Just kidding. But the other day I bemoaned the fact that I couldn't find a book I had at the old house. Without missing a beat, she said, "What room was it in?"

Now, mind you, we moved 5 years ago! I didn't remember the room, but I have no doubt that had I remembered she would have known where, in what box it was.

That is scary to me folks!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in.  What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


LOL I just found one of my missing books out in the garage under a pile of sawdust. Now I have cleaned up the sawdust many times as I searched for that book many times- so I am thinking the book somehow fell off the bench above at some point and got covered up after I cleaned underneath? I have no idea where it was or how it got to it's final location, but I am happy to have found the book!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Project" Completed *
> 
> As I sit here basking in the glow of organization, the sun is just coming up and I noticed that another six inches or so of snow has fallen. Already it is going to be a great day.
> 
> Things are just about finished here, with every cabinet and closet getting a makeover. I figured out that there are five closets in this little place, along with the large cupboards in the bathroom and now the new storage unit. That is lots of storage space to keep organized!
> 
> It is funny how infectious cleaning things out can be. By starting with just one area, the organization bug spread to every available area and we wound up spending the entire day again cleaning, sorting and throwing out. I still have some minor areas to sort through, but for the most part, everything is done. It is still dark out now but I promise to post pictures of the finished projects later on.
> 
> Today will be a day of fine tuning things and putting things in their final place. I only hope that once finished, I will be able to find everything that I need to find.
> 
> The garbage men are not going to be very happy with us, I expect. We already took a load to the public dumpster, but we quickly refilled our bin and could easily do another trip before Wednesday. Much of the mess was old catalogs and papers. It is amazing that with all the online catalogs and such, which we opt for most every time, we can still accumulate a huge amount of paper.
> 
> I am happy to report that there was very little wood that went by the wayside. There were just a few scraps of plywood that were too small to use and some bits and pieces of pine. There were no hard wood casualties at all, and I am happy to say that all of the remaining wood is sorted and stacked and resting comfortably.
> 
> I think that is the best part of all. Going through and knowing what you actually have.
> 
> I also went through my many lines of paints and painting supplies, which took up almost as much room as the woodworking things. I have several different types of paint and stain that I use for different applications and keeping them neatly tucked away, yet close at hand can be tricky. After all, I find that 'out of sight means out of mind' applies with many things and perhaps it is my own senility creeping up on me but there were several things that I forgot I had. It was quite a pleasant adventure rediscovering the many things that fell into this category. My creative juices are once again flowing thinking of all the applications for using these forgotten items.
> 
> I was also able to finally take my many magazines out of storage boxes and give them a well-deserved place on shelving where they would be easily accessible. This, my friends is a sweet luxury for me. I have the last six or so years of not only my own woodworking magazine, which I need for reference on some occasions, but also the two painting magazines that I have collected. They are all in issue number order, along with about half of my collection of both woodworking and painting books that I have obtained throughout the years. Although the rest of them are safe with my friend in Chicago, it is comforting to have what I have here where I can easily browse through them. I just love my books and love to keep them at hand where I can look through them again and again or read them over.
> 
> So all in all it has been a great three days. It seems like months since I have had a regular work day though. I am going to take today to fine tune things and catch up on emails and enjoy the day. I may spend a good part of the day reading through some magazines or even start painting something. For once it will feel good to just wing it with no plan.
> 
> I will add some pictures in later on. I am kind of proud how everything came out. I think that it is cool that if you walk into my place here, you wouldn't even know that I ran my business from here or did woodworking (until you saw the scroll saw and drill press tucked on the side of the kitchen!)
> 
> It is a very good way to live however and even though I know it isn't for everyone, it makes me very happy. It is comfortable and clean and now organized and a great environment to be creative in. What more can I ask for?
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


That's funny, Kelly! When I was going through things I found my book on the King Tut artifacts. A couple of years ago when I was in Chicago visiting, my son took me to the exhibit, as the artifacts were on tour and on display there at the Field Museum. It was one of the most incredible things you ever saw. Talk about craftsmanship! And many were on this display pedestals with like 4" thick glass and you could walk around them on all sides and see them up close. It was amazing thinking about how I was that close to these beautiful objects created over 3000 years ago! It was one of the most amazing things I have ever seen and I wanted to have a keepsake of the day.

The book brought me right back there to that day with my son. It was a great thing. Books are amazing like that and it was ironic I thought that I had unearthed my own treasure buried in a box in my own cabinet! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Final Pictures*

Yesterday I spent the day "putzing around". It isn't often that I can say that. I did a lot of fine tuning and mundane cleaning and I even made a pot of soup but I didn't really even feel like doing much at all.

Oh well, it was Sunday and I think we all have those days once in a while.

It was good to have the house back in order. I wound up sorting through the one closet that was yet left untouched by the massive organization - the front coat closet and also the one cabinet in the kitchen where I keep some of my painting supplies. I couldn't help it and thought 'why not?' as long as everything was in order.

By the time I was finished with all of that, it was about three and I had a load of emails to respond to. I picked around with that for the remainder of the evening and then read some.

It was an odd feeling for me not to want to 'do' anything. I kind of wanted to paint, but I didn't know what to begin. In sorting through and looking at the many painting books that I have, I almost started a new project from one of them, but I know I have my own ideas and really should be designing my own stuff. I didn't want to get involved with a new project that would take me away from my own stuff.

I didn't even go for my daily walk. It just felt kind of good to mill around and do just about nothing. Did you ever have those days?

I did take the final pictures of the cabinets and also the other places that were woodworking related and got organized as promised. It does feel really good to be at this point right now. I am pretty good at putting stuff back where it belongs and keeping things in order once they are organized. I suppose it was a matter of just getting there in the first place.

Here is a picture of the cabinet that my scroll saw holds clamps, sandpaper, glue and some specialty finishes. The drawers hold my scroll saw blades and bits and different tape I use in setting up pieces for sawing:


From "The Project"

Notice the extra room? We also have a cabinet that can go over the scroll saw that we are going to probably put up in the next week. It needs to be painted white to match the rest of the cabinets and will be a great place to store blades and more stuff.

To the left of the saw is a closet. It holds our longer boards and also smaller and thin pieces on the shelves. It used to also hold the office supplies that are now in the new cabinet, but it was quite overcrowded. We can now see almost every piece of wood there and everything is easily accessible:


From "The Project"

The second closet is the same size and holds the many different lines of paint that I use in my work and designing. The bottom two shelves are used as a pantry. I didn't think you needed a picture of that.

This is the third closet down the hallway. On the floor we keep the miter saw. We are going to build a rolling stand for it to move it easily outside when we use it. Above that are basic hand tools and also the router, Dremel, hand drills and small circular saw. The top shelf holds mainly painting supplies and varnishes and finishing products.


From "The Project"

This cabinet is on one wall of the bedroom. All this wood is anywhere from 1/4 - 3/4" thick and about 3 foot in length. This is the kind of wood we use for most of our projects. Much of this used to be piled on the floor, but is now all sorted and easily accessible. We keep some old weights on the boards to keep them from twisting. Inside the cabinet is my box of stains and some wooden painting surfaces for my decorative painting, and also my shipping supplies and scale. The two drawers are empty right now.


From "The Project"

We recycled the old TV stand and used it in the bedroom for storing additional smaller thin wood. It is great for small pieces.


From "The Project"

And finally the finished cabinets with the doors on. All I need to do is put up the curtains and it will look like a home again.


From "The Project"

My books and magazines fill the cabinets that are in the bathroom (there were pictures of them on the previous blog). And every cabinet has room for additional stuff, which means I have some room to 'grow' if I need to. (More tools!)

It took a total of five days to get everything done from start to finish. I think that it is time very well spent. Not only is my working and living environment organized and clean, but it is a very beautiful and pleasant place to be creative.

Today will be back to designing, as the next deadlines are looming. I am ready to switch gears though, and look forward to getting back to being productive. As I said before, its a great way to start the new year.

Thanks for all the great encouragement along the way. I hope I inspired you all just a little and showed you that you don't need to have a lot of space to make a functional and productive work environment.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Pictures*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day "putzing around". It isn't often that I can say that. I did a lot of fine tuning and mundane cleaning and I even made a pot of soup but I didn't really even feel like doing much at all.
> 
> Oh well, it was Sunday and I think we all have those days once in a while.
> 
> It was good to have the house back in order. I wound up sorting through the one closet that was yet left untouched by the massive organization - the front coat closet and also the one cabinet in the kitchen where I keep some of my painting supplies. I couldn't help it and thought 'why not?' as long as everything was in order.
> 
> By the time I was finished with all of that, it was about three and I had a load of emails to respond to. I picked around with that for the remainder of the evening and then read some.
> 
> It was an odd feeling for me not to want to 'do' anything. I kind of wanted to paint, but I didn't know what to begin. In sorting through and looking at the many painting books that I have, I almost started a new project from one of them, but I know I have my own ideas and really should be designing my own stuff. I didn't want to get involved with a new project that would take me away from my own stuff.
> 
> I didn't even go for my daily walk. It just felt kind of good to mill around and do just about nothing. Did you ever have those days?
> 
> I did take the final pictures of the cabinets and also the other places that were woodworking related and got organized as promised. It does feel really good to be at this point right now. I am pretty good at putting stuff back where it belongs and keeping things in order once they are organized. I suppose it was a matter of just getting there in the first place.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet that my scroll saw holds clamps, sandpaper, glue and some specialty finishes. The drawers hold my scroll saw blades and bits and different tape I use in setting up pieces for sawing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Notice the extra room? We also have a cabinet that can go over the scroll saw that we are going to probably put up in the next week. It needs to be painted white to match the rest of the cabinets and will be a great place to store blades and more stuff.
> 
> To the left of the saw is a closet. It holds our longer boards and also smaller and thin pieces on the shelves. It used to also hold the office supplies that are now in the new cabinet, but it was quite overcrowded. We can now see almost every piece of wood there and everything is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The second closet is the same size and holds the many different lines of paint that I use in my work and designing. The bottom two shelves are used as a pantry. I didn't think you needed a picture of that.
> 
> This is the third closet down the hallway. On the floor we keep the miter saw. We are going to build a rolling stand for it to move it easily outside when we use it. Above that are basic hand tools and also the router, Dremel, hand drills and small circular saw. The top shelf holds mainly painting supplies and varnishes and finishing products.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> This cabinet is on one wall of the bedroom. All this wood is anywhere from 1/4 - 3/4" thick and about 3 foot in length. This is the kind of wood we use for most of our projects. Much of this used to be piled on the floor, but is now all sorted and easily accessible. We keep some old weights on the boards to keep them from twisting. Inside the cabinet is my box of stains and some wooden painting surfaces for my decorative painting, and also my shipping supplies and scale. The two drawers are empty right now.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We recycled the old TV stand and used it in the bedroom for storing additional smaller thin wood. It is great for small pieces.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And finally the finished cabinets with the doors on. All I need to do is put up the curtains and it will look like a home again.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> My books and magazines fill the cabinets that are in the bathroom (there were pictures of them on the previous blog). And every cabinet has room for additional stuff, which means I have some room to 'grow' if I need to. (More tools!)
> 
> It took a total of five days to get everything done from start to finish. I think that it is time very well spent. Not only is my working and living environment organized and clean, but it is a very beautiful and pleasant place to be creative.
> 
> Today will be back to designing, as the next deadlines are looming. I am ready to switch gears though, and look forward to getting back to being productive. As I said before, its a great way to start the new year.
> 
> Thanks for all the great encouragement along the way. I hope I inspired you all just a little and showed you that you don't need to have a lot of space to make a functional and productive work environment.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


hey Sheila that looks very well with doors on 
nice to see you recycled the old cabinet - had thought about it but I gesst you hadn´t room enoff 
nice workspace …but way too organist…..LOL
although I wish I had some disiplin to do just alittle like that ….as it is now my space 
is just one big cluttered pile….nearly :-(

great blog Sheila ,have a great day yourself

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Pictures*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day "putzing around". It isn't often that I can say that. I did a lot of fine tuning and mundane cleaning and I even made a pot of soup but I didn't really even feel like doing much at all.
> 
> Oh well, it was Sunday and I think we all have those days once in a while.
> 
> It was good to have the house back in order. I wound up sorting through the one closet that was yet left untouched by the massive organization - the front coat closet and also the one cabinet in the kitchen where I keep some of my painting supplies. I couldn't help it and thought 'why not?' as long as everything was in order.
> 
> By the time I was finished with all of that, it was about three and I had a load of emails to respond to. I picked around with that for the remainder of the evening and then read some.
> 
> It was an odd feeling for me not to want to 'do' anything. I kind of wanted to paint, but I didn't know what to begin. In sorting through and looking at the many painting books that I have, I almost started a new project from one of them, but I know I have my own ideas and really should be designing my own stuff. I didn't want to get involved with a new project that would take me away from my own stuff.
> 
> I didn't even go for my daily walk. It just felt kind of good to mill around and do just about nothing. Did you ever have those days?
> 
> I did take the final pictures of the cabinets and also the other places that were woodworking related and got organized as promised. It does feel really good to be at this point right now. I am pretty good at putting stuff back where it belongs and keeping things in order once they are organized. I suppose it was a matter of just getting there in the first place.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet that my scroll saw holds clamps, sandpaper, glue and some specialty finishes. The drawers hold my scroll saw blades and bits and different tape I use in setting up pieces for sawing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Notice the extra room? We also have a cabinet that can go over the scroll saw that we are going to probably put up in the next week. It needs to be painted white to match the rest of the cabinets and will be a great place to store blades and more stuff.
> 
> To the left of the saw is a closet. It holds our longer boards and also smaller and thin pieces on the shelves. It used to also hold the office supplies that are now in the new cabinet, but it was quite overcrowded. We can now see almost every piece of wood there and everything is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The second closet is the same size and holds the many different lines of paint that I use in my work and designing. The bottom two shelves are used as a pantry. I didn't think you needed a picture of that.
> 
> This is the third closet down the hallway. On the floor we keep the miter saw. We are going to build a rolling stand for it to move it easily outside when we use it. Above that are basic hand tools and also the router, Dremel, hand drills and small circular saw. The top shelf holds mainly painting supplies and varnishes and finishing products.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> This cabinet is on one wall of the bedroom. All this wood is anywhere from 1/4 - 3/4" thick and about 3 foot in length. This is the kind of wood we use for most of our projects. Much of this used to be piled on the floor, but is now all sorted and easily accessible. We keep some old weights on the boards to keep them from twisting. Inside the cabinet is my box of stains and some wooden painting surfaces for my decorative painting, and also my shipping supplies and scale. The two drawers are empty right now.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We recycled the old TV stand and used it in the bedroom for storing additional smaller thin wood. It is great for small pieces.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And finally the finished cabinets with the doors on. All I need to do is put up the curtains and it will look like a home again.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> My books and magazines fill the cabinets that are in the bathroom (there were pictures of them on the previous blog). And every cabinet has room for additional stuff, which means I have some room to 'grow' if I need to. (More tools!)
> 
> It took a total of five days to get everything done from start to finish. I think that it is time very well spent. Not only is my working and living environment organized and clean, but it is a very beautiful and pleasant place to be creative.
> 
> Today will be back to designing, as the next deadlines are looming. I am ready to switch gears though, and look forward to getting back to being productive. As I said before, its a great way to start the new year.
> 
> Thanks for all the great encouragement along the way. I hope I inspired you all just a little and showed you that you don't need to have a lot of space to make a functional and productive work environment.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Dennis! I suppose once we got started I just got the mindset that the rest of the week would be dedicated to this. You know me well enough to know that this wasn't easy for me to do (not do my regular work!) but once I told myself that it was the way it was going to be, I was able to deal with it very well, without anxiety over not doing my 'regular' job. It actually was kind of fun and it certainly is rewarding.

I suppose I get kind of crazy once I get going sorting things.  It is very gratifying to get rid of stuff you don't use or need and nothing beats having a clean and organized work space. I wish I could come and help you!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Pictures*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day "putzing around". It isn't often that I can say that. I did a lot of fine tuning and mundane cleaning and I even made a pot of soup but I didn't really even feel like doing much at all.
> 
> Oh well, it was Sunday and I think we all have those days once in a while.
> 
> It was good to have the house back in order. I wound up sorting through the one closet that was yet left untouched by the massive organization - the front coat closet and also the one cabinet in the kitchen where I keep some of my painting supplies. I couldn't help it and thought 'why not?' as long as everything was in order.
> 
> By the time I was finished with all of that, it was about three and I had a load of emails to respond to. I picked around with that for the remainder of the evening and then read some.
> 
> It was an odd feeling for me not to want to 'do' anything. I kind of wanted to paint, but I didn't know what to begin. In sorting through and looking at the many painting books that I have, I almost started a new project from one of them, but I know I have my own ideas and really should be designing my own stuff. I didn't want to get involved with a new project that would take me away from my own stuff.
> 
> I didn't even go for my daily walk. It just felt kind of good to mill around and do just about nothing. Did you ever have those days?
> 
> I did take the final pictures of the cabinets and also the other places that were woodworking related and got organized as promised. It does feel really good to be at this point right now. I am pretty good at putting stuff back where it belongs and keeping things in order once they are organized. I suppose it was a matter of just getting there in the first place.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet that my scroll saw holds clamps, sandpaper, glue and some specialty finishes. The drawers hold my scroll saw blades and bits and different tape I use in setting up pieces for sawing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Notice the extra room? We also have a cabinet that can go over the scroll saw that we are going to probably put up in the next week. It needs to be painted white to match the rest of the cabinets and will be a great place to store blades and more stuff.
> 
> To the left of the saw is a closet. It holds our longer boards and also smaller and thin pieces on the shelves. It used to also hold the office supplies that are now in the new cabinet, but it was quite overcrowded. We can now see almost every piece of wood there and everything is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The second closet is the same size and holds the many different lines of paint that I use in my work and designing. The bottom two shelves are used as a pantry. I didn't think you needed a picture of that.
> 
> This is the third closet down the hallway. On the floor we keep the miter saw. We are going to build a rolling stand for it to move it easily outside when we use it. Above that are basic hand tools and also the router, Dremel, hand drills and small circular saw. The top shelf holds mainly painting supplies and varnishes and finishing products.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> This cabinet is on one wall of the bedroom. All this wood is anywhere from 1/4 - 3/4" thick and about 3 foot in length. This is the kind of wood we use for most of our projects. Much of this used to be piled on the floor, but is now all sorted and easily accessible. We keep some old weights on the boards to keep them from twisting. Inside the cabinet is my box of stains and some wooden painting surfaces for my decorative painting, and also my shipping supplies and scale. The two drawers are empty right now.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We recycled the old TV stand and used it in the bedroom for storing additional smaller thin wood. It is great for small pieces.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And finally the finished cabinets with the doors on. All I need to do is put up the curtains and it will look like a home again.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> My books and magazines fill the cabinets that are in the bathroom (there were pictures of them on the previous blog). And every cabinet has room for additional stuff, which means I have some room to 'grow' if I need to. (More tools!)
> 
> It took a total of five days to get everything done from start to finish. I think that it is time very well spent. Not only is my working and living environment organized and clean, but it is a very beautiful and pleasant place to be creative.
> 
> Today will be back to designing, as the next deadlines are looming. I am ready to switch gears though, and look forward to getting back to being productive. As I said before, its a great way to start the new year.
> 
> Thanks for all the great encouragement along the way. I hope I inspired you all just a little and showed you that you don't need to have a lot of space to make a functional and productive work environment.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


thank´s Sheila but I think most of the reason why its so cluttered ( the way the basement is now is a real blocker to the mind ) is that two years ago we put the house on the market and thought it wuold be sold 
in a few month …........yaah right :-( the same week started the global crise
but since I know how long it take to pack a shop down I did it then , and after that every time ..nearly when
I wanted to make something the tools just never hit the right place again always seems to
end in the wrong box so it take forever to find things now = lesser time to work and my free time is very limit
do mto long workweeks :-(....welll that how it is for now ….....I realy look forward to a new place
and a deasen workshop the shop in this house never got in first gear at all becourse nearly every year
we had made some restore/refurb work beside I was selfemployd and other difficult times in the fammely
but when we move the first thing that is going to be made before anything ells , is a real shop….
that´s for sure one thing I have learned over the years …......I´m very tired of making everything on the floor,
my knee can´t take it …lol
a real shop wuold be the same as hit the lotto bigtime 

take care
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Pictures*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day "putzing around". It isn't often that I can say that. I did a lot of fine tuning and mundane cleaning and I even made a pot of soup but I didn't really even feel like doing much at all.
> 
> Oh well, it was Sunday and I think we all have those days once in a while.
> 
> It was good to have the house back in order. I wound up sorting through the one closet that was yet left untouched by the massive organization - the front coat closet and also the one cabinet in the kitchen where I keep some of my painting supplies. I couldn't help it and thought 'why not?' as long as everything was in order.
> 
> By the time I was finished with all of that, it was about three and I had a load of emails to respond to. I picked around with that for the remainder of the evening and then read some.
> 
> It was an odd feeling for me not to want to 'do' anything. I kind of wanted to paint, but I didn't know what to begin. In sorting through and looking at the many painting books that I have, I almost started a new project from one of them, but I know I have my own ideas and really should be designing my own stuff. I didn't want to get involved with a new project that would take me away from my own stuff.
> 
> I didn't even go for my daily walk. It just felt kind of good to mill around and do just about nothing. Did you ever have those days?
> 
> I did take the final pictures of the cabinets and also the other places that were woodworking related and got organized as promised. It does feel really good to be at this point right now. I am pretty good at putting stuff back where it belongs and keeping things in order once they are organized. I suppose it was a matter of just getting there in the first place.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet that my scroll saw holds clamps, sandpaper, glue and some specialty finishes. The drawers hold my scroll saw blades and bits and different tape I use in setting up pieces for sawing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Notice the extra room? We also have a cabinet that can go over the scroll saw that we are going to probably put up in the next week. It needs to be painted white to match the rest of the cabinets and will be a great place to store blades and more stuff.
> 
> To the left of the saw is a closet. It holds our longer boards and also smaller and thin pieces on the shelves. It used to also hold the office supplies that are now in the new cabinet, but it was quite overcrowded. We can now see almost every piece of wood there and everything is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The second closet is the same size and holds the many different lines of paint that I use in my work and designing. The bottom two shelves are used as a pantry. I didn't think you needed a picture of that.
> 
> This is the third closet down the hallway. On the floor we keep the miter saw. We are going to build a rolling stand for it to move it easily outside when we use it. Above that are basic hand tools and also the router, Dremel, hand drills and small circular saw. The top shelf holds mainly painting supplies and varnishes and finishing products.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> This cabinet is on one wall of the bedroom. All this wood is anywhere from 1/4 - 3/4" thick and about 3 foot in length. This is the kind of wood we use for most of our projects. Much of this used to be piled on the floor, but is now all sorted and easily accessible. We keep some old weights on the boards to keep them from twisting. Inside the cabinet is my box of stains and some wooden painting surfaces for my decorative painting, and also my shipping supplies and scale. The two drawers are empty right now.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We recycled the old TV stand and used it in the bedroom for storing additional smaller thin wood. It is great for small pieces.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And finally the finished cabinets with the doors on. All I need to do is put up the curtains and it will look like a home again.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> My books and magazines fill the cabinets that are in the bathroom (there were pictures of them on the previous blog). And every cabinet has room for additional stuff, which means I have some room to 'grow' if I need to. (More tools!)
> 
> It took a total of five days to get everything done from start to finish. I think that it is time very well spent. Not only is my working and living environment organized and clean, but it is a very beautiful and pleasant place to be creative.
> 
> Today will be back to designing, as the next deadlines are looming. I am ready to switch gears though, and look forward to getting back to being productive. As I said before, its a great way to start the new year.
> 
> Thanks for all the great encouragement along the way. I hope I inspired you all just a little and showed you that you don't need to have a lot of space to make a functional and productive work environment.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Good to see the doors on and you, more or less, sorted out. Very comprehensive storage and stylish too. You've inspired me to re-organise the shop (well eventually). Also, I must get a display cabinet together. We are starting to disappear under all these boxes I keep making.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Pictures*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day "putzing around". It isn't often that I can say that. I did a lot of fine tuning and mundane cleaning and I even made a pot of soup but I didn't really even feel like doing much at all.
> 
> Oh well, it was Sunday and I think we all have those days once in a while.
> 
> It was good to have the house back in order. I wound up sorting through the one closet that was yet left untouched by the massive organization - the front coat closet and also the one cabinet in the kitchen where I keep some of my painting supplies. I couldn't help it and thought 'why not?' as long as everything was in order.
> 
> By the time I was finished with all of that, it was about three and I had a load of emails to respond to. I picked around with that for the remainder of the evening and then read some.
> 
> It was an odd feeling for me not to want to 'do' anything. I kind of wanted to paint, but I didn't know what to begin. In sorting through and looking at the many painting books that I have, I almost started a new project from one of them, but I know I have my own ideas and really should be designing my own stuff. I didn't want to get involved with a new project that would take me away from my own stuff.
> 
> I didn't even go for my daily walk. It just felt kind of good to mill around and do just about nothing. Did you ever have those days?
> 
> I did take the final pictures of the cabinets and also the other places that were woodworking related and got organized as promised. It does feel really good to be at this point right now. I am pretty good at putting stuff back where it belongs and keeping things in order once they are organized. I suppose it was a matter of just getting there in the first place.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet that my scroll saw holds clamps, sandpaper, glue and some specialty finishes. The drawers hold my scroll saw blades and bits and different tape I use in setting up pieces for sawing:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Notice the extra room? We also have a cabinet that can go over the scroll saw that we are going to probably put up in the next week. It needs to be painted white to match the rest of the cabinets and will be a great place to store blades and more stuff.
> 
> To the left of the saw is a closet. It holds our longer boards and also smaller and thin pieces on the shelves. It used to also hold the office supplies that are now in the new cabinet, but it was quite overcrowded. We can now see almost every piece of wood there and everything is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> The second closet is the same size and holds the many different lines of paint that I use in my work and designing. The bottom two shelves are used as a pantry. I didn't think you needed a picture of that.
> 
> This is the third closet down the hallway. On the floor we keep the miter saw. We are going to build a rolling stand for it to move it easily outside when we use it. Above that are basic hand tools and also the router, Dremel, hand drills and small circular saw. The top shelf holds mainly painting supplies and varnishes and finishing products.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> This cabinet is on one wall of the bedroom. All this wood is anywhere from 1/4 - 3/4" thick and about 3 foot in length. This is the kind of wood we use for most of our projects. Much of this used to be piled on the floor, but is now all sorted and easily accessible. We keep some old weights on the boards to keep them from twisting. Inside the cabinet is my box of stains and some wooden painting surfaces for my decorative painting, and also my shipping supplies and scale. The two drawers are empty right now.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We recycled the old TV stand and used it in the bedroom for storing additional smaller thin wood. It is great for small pieces.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> And finally the finished cabinets with the doors on. All I need to do is put up the curtains and it will look like a home again.
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> My books and magazines fill the cabinets that are in the bathroom (there were pictures of them on the previous blog). And every cabinet has room for additional stuff, which means I have some room to 'grow' if I need to. (More tools!)
> 
> It took a total of five days to get everything done from start to finish. I think that it is time very well spent. Not only is my working and living environment organized and clean, but it is a very beautiful and pleasant place to be creative.
> 
> Today will be back to designing, as the next deadlines are looming. I am ready to switch gears though, and look forward to getting back to being productive. As I said before, its a great way to start the new year.
> 
> Thanks for all the great encouragement along the way. I hope I inspired you all just a little and showed you that you don't need to have a lot of space to make a functional and productive work environment.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Pictures, Pictures, Martyn!! Remember to take 'before' and 'after' ones and perhaps share with us. That way we can all cheer you on as you organize! 

I found that once making the commitment and posting it here, there was no turning back without being publicly humiliated. (See, I find ways to force myself to do these things, it isn't just because I am sadistic!)

As for those pesky boxes you have lying around - you may notice from the pictures that I have plenty of room to store them here for you if you want to send a few over.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Preparation is the Key*

No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.

Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.

I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.

With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.

I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?

In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.

So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.

Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.

Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.

I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)

My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.

I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.

I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.

On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.

It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!

Happy (snowy) Tuesday


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Shelia, I'm so new to the scroll saw I don't know what the questions are yet


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


YOU WILL DO A GREAT JOB!! No worries mate. Wish I could be there to participate.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Good morning Sheila. I am looking forward to meeting you at the show. It is only an hour from home so I will have no trouble making it. I hope you plan on a segmentation class. I am still leary of it even though I have been scrolling for years.
Rick Smith
www.thescrollerandtoler.com


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


I have always been nervous about presentations so here's a few things I use that might help. I'm probably telling you things you already know but here goes. You might find them useful.

1. Find one or two friendly faces in the audience (the ones showing attention and/or interest) to address points you want to get over to.

2. Be wary of the over-enthusiastic one. Don't let them railroad you through things you want to go through, later, in order. Don't piss them off though they can be an ally if things flag.

3. When presenting pictures, diagrams etc on a screen.

*Touch, Turn, Talk.*

Look at the picture, 
*Touch* the point you want to highlight. 
*Turn* to (or look up at) the audience. 
*Talk* to them about it. A bit formulaic but it works.

I learnt this with overheads but it works with the cursor on a powerpoint presentation just as well.

4. Remember even the best of the best make a fool of themselves sometimes.

Above all I'm sure that someone with your breadth and depth of knowledge in your subject is ever going to be short of things to relate about it.

Good luck and remember to enjoy yourself.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Thanks, all. I go from moment of knowing it is going to be great fun to moments (only moments) of terror. Thank you Martyn for your advice. It IS useful. I found that there will be someone who can take video while I cut on the saw and it will be shown on a big screen. (High-tech this show is!) I think that the unknown is the scariest part. I plan on coming a couple of days early so I can scout out the place and really get my bearings as to where I will be holding the seminar. I hope that once the people arrive and things get rolling, it will be like talking to all of you here. I will just need to have my ducks in order and not think about the scary parts. The excitement and learning will be great, I am sure.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Sheila, I have never taught a class on scrolling, but I have helped several people get started at it. There is one thing that seasoned scrollers overlook that needs to be addressed. It is something that we don't think of, but will scare a potentially new scroller away from the hobby.
It is blade breakage. Most beginner scrollers are going to get started on entry level saws that make an awful noise when the blade breaks. Anyone interested in learning to scroll needs to be made aware that a blade breaking on one of these machines startles anyone, even longtime scrollers. It is just something that is part of scrolling on most saws. It does not mean you done anything wrong. All it means is that you need to cut the machine off promptly and change blades. 
I know this sounds stupid, but not telling people (two that I found out about personally) sets them up for failure in some cases. In the cases that I know about, I showed the people what I knew in my shop. Later, when I found out they hadn't touched their saws much, I prodded for answers until I found out why. It turns out that every time the blade break, it scared the hell out of them. They finally got over their fears after I explained to them that even as much as I scroll, I still jump every time my blade breaks. I guess it's something you never get completely used to, probably because you never know when it's going to happen.
That leads into another topic, blade usage. Should I say, amount of blade usage? Most beginning scrollers tend to go through an unusually high amount of blades. It just takes practice to learn the proper techniques like tension, cutting speed, and cutting pressure to keep the blades from breaking so much. Beginners, in my opinion, need to be reassured that this is normal, for some people, and that with practice, they will start to see their blades last a lot longer. It is discouraging to change blades every two minutes of cutting, but for some, this is a reality until they get used to it. 
One of the things I wished someone had told me in the beginning was that there is plenty of scrolling help out there. When I first started scrolling, I had never even met anyone else who scrolled. As a matter of fact, I am still the only person within driving distance that I know of that does the amount of scolling that I do. When I had questions or problems, I felt like a child who was lost in a department store. I had no idea where to go, what to do, or who to trust. It made me feel silly. I just about gave up on the scroll saw until, by chance, I stumbled upon a couple of places on the internet (like Rick Hutcheson's site) where I could ask questions and watch videos for guidance.
Scrolling, in some parts of the country, is almost like a dying art. Therefore, the serious scrollers out there (including myself) are more than happy to help anyone who truly wants help with the craft. Without help from people who know, scrolling could very well become a long lost art.
I don't know if any of those suggestions are of help or not. They seem kind of silly, I know, but I just think that someone starting out scrolling needs to know that there is a learning curve to it just like any other form of woodworking. These things I mentioned though are things that all of us probably went through at one time or another. It may not apply to everyone. For example, the blade breakage noise is almost eliminated on some saws. Everyone needs to be aware of it though just in case. Even if it sounds silly to me, these things may instill enough confidence into someone as a beginner to stick it out long enough to call themselves a scroller. 
Every used scroll saw I've ever bought was from someone who bought a scroll saw and gave up on getting good at using it because of one reason or another. Some of them are for the same reasons I mentioned above. By the time they put their saw up for sale though, noone has ever told them these things and there is no talking them out of parting with a tool that could become their best friend if they had known about these things before the aggrevation set in.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Those are very good points, William. They are just the things I was looking for. Sometimes after doing something for so long we tend to forget our early fears and hurdles that we had to overcome when just starting out. I will certainly mention the things you said in my class and I do intend to have written material which will offer many resources for scrollers of all levels (like here on LJ's, Steve Good's Site, Rick's site and many other sources) I think it is important that new people know that there are many others willing to share information and help them be successful. I find it is one of the best parts of my job - helping others - as it allows me to get to know new people and it is more satisfying than any paycheck to see someone achieve success. It may seem corny, but nothing comes close to that. 

Thank you so much for your input. Anything else you (or anyone else) would want to add will be very welcome. We have a great network here, don't we?

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


I think the one "problem" I've been asked about the most from people learning to scroll is pattern application. There's many ways of doing it and I truly believe that several should be presented so the beginning scroller may try more than one and choose what works best for them. 
Most scrollers recommend 3M Super 77. I do as well. It is a tried and true spay glue. This point doesn't need much discussion besides anyone should use whatever works best for them. There is no right ot wrong. Padt that, I think that is about the only thing most scrollers agree on.
Some spray the back of the pattern and apply it directly to the wood. After that there's a vast number of removal tips from heat, to paint thinner, I've heard a lot of them.
Some apply painter's tape, then apply the pattern to the tape. The tape is peeled off after cutting, removing the steps of heat, paint thinner, and such.
Some apply packing tape over the patter, regardless of how they apply the pattern before that. It is a claim that the packing tape "lubricates" the blade for a variety of reasons. It doesn't matter if it is right or wrong. Once, again, personal choice.
There are these three methods along with many others. You could probably have an all day discussion on this topic if you got together enough scrollers. I prefer the pattern on top of painter's tape method, but have been told that I was doing it wrong. I mean I had another scroller actually get angry with me that this was my preferred method and that I would stick to it.
In my opinion, there is no right and wrong way. It is a personal choice situation as to what works for each person. I know for a fact why I choose my method, but that isn't the point. I recommend you present several methods and make it clear that there is no wrong way as long as the job gets done. All you are doing is appying a pattern that has to be removed. Some people find this easier using one method or the other. What works for some may not work for others.
While I don't suggest giving reasons why one method may be better than another, I will tell you why I choose my method over others. I do this so you can that my reasoning has nothing to do with the method being wrong, but more because of my problem with doing the other method right. 
I have a tendancy to overspray the glue on the back of my pattern. I use painter's tape on my wood because if I don't, the fact that I sprayed too much glue to start with makes the pattern almost impossible to get off of bare wood.
Also, since I mentioned patterns now, I think it's a good idea to mention the subject of staying true to a pattern. I think that something too many people worry too much about, especially beginners, is trying to cut a pattern "perfectly". Now this, in some ways, is my own opinion and you may or may not see fit to even mention it. 
While some patterns simply will not work unless you cut at least pretty close to the cut lines, there are other patterns that are open for plenty of interpretation. Portraits are a perfect example. Very seldom do I cut a portrait pattern EXACTLY according to the pattern. The way I usually explain this is to compare a pattern to a road map. Just because a road is on that map, doesn't mean you need to go down that road. Sometimes there are other ways to get to the same diestination. If you get off the line a little, sometimes it's better to stop and look at what you're working on. In some cases it's better to leave the cut where it is, off the cut line on the pattern, than to go back and try to "fix" it. If it looks good and the scroller is happy with it, then there isn't nothing that really needs fixed.
I am so sorry if it seems I'm going on and on. It's your class, but HEY! You sort of asked. Didn't you? 
Anyway, if I think of anything else I will come back later. These were just things that some of us who have been doing it a long time over look. I think it's important to stress that while we can teach someone the basics, that a lot of scrolling is up to a scroller's personal choice of how he or she prefers to do things. 
I started to send all this to you through a personal message, but decided that it may be of interest to other members here as well. I hope you don't mind that. You are welcome to let me know if my ramblings are getting on your nerves yet. You, I am sure, know a lot more about scrolling than I.
However, if you are compileing a list of resources for your students for places to get help after they complete your class, I am always more than happy to help people with scrolling in any way I can. I check my personal email at least every other day and sometimes have people email me for help question. If you wish to include one more source for help, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Lots of good options there Wiliam. As a new scroll saw owner, I know many times more than I did a couple minutes ago! Definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Thank you again so much William. Lots of good points here. I was planning on a demonstration on applying the patterns. I was probably only going to show the way I do it, but after reading your post I think I should follow your advice and show several different ways. That was one of the hardest things about the process of scrolling I felt. Either the pattern would come off and flap around while trying to cut or else it was as if I cemented it on. It took me quite a while to get the proper touch and get the process down properly. I get lots of questions regarding applying the pattern from customer too and I think that will be a great topic to spend some extra time on.

Thanks again. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


Thanks for the information I got here… very interesting topics. I believe that each one of us has a trade or skill's secret to unveil based on the experience… Well that proves… The best learning is thru experience. All of you are really a very good source for this kind of expertise…

Maybe, I just can suggest to Sheila in the way how to face the audience … which can easily be improved by using a video … make a rehearsal on a video then replay it to make improvements..

Don't be carried out by the audience much. Stick to your outline as time is very important.

What the audience would like best are new techniques and learning tips. These will always be the interesting part…. there is only one source for these… YOUR SUBJECT MATTER EXPERTISE.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


I'm back to aggrevate you some more.
After I got offline last night I thought of something that I wished I had been to a class to learn when I first started scrolling, blade tension. 
I read the description of proper blade tension online and in several magazines.
I tried about five different techniques of getting proper blade tension that was mentioned online.
I even listened to a sound recording on one website of the proper "ping" sound a properly tensioned blade should make.
All these and more only seemed to make me more confused as to the proper blade tension. While it is true, like so many other things in scrolling, that blade tension varies between different scrollers, it makes things much easier to have a basic starting point in mind. Then, all scrollers that I know of, will only go a little tighter or a little looser, but very close to that proper starting point.
I really wish, when I first started, that there had been some where close enough, with an experienced scroller, that I could have actually physically felt the proper tension of a blade. Larger blades are much more forgiving, but on small blades, improper blade tension can make it impossible to cut even relatively striaght if too loose, or snap in seconds if too tight. It would have taken a lot out of the learning curve of learning the scroll saw.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


You are NOT aggravating me William! I appreciate your thoughts.

As far as the tension goes, it will be difficult to pinpoint it during the lecture because I will only have one saw there and every saw is different as to how you tension it. However, during the rest of the show, I will be in my own space and be doing demos (as will my partner) and we can show people one-on-one how to properly tension the saw. I have made a note to mention this to them in the lecture and invite them to come by and see at the booth.

Thanks so much again!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


hmm… some how I missed this yesterday.
I recently added a scrollsaw unit to my woodshop class. I really need to get the photos up to show you, I am pretty proud of some of my students. 
William has some really good points. The blade breakage and number of blades used can really suprise people. I had a number of highschool seinor football players come up in a slight panic over breaking a blade. I tried over and over to explain to them that I buy blades by the hundred (the gross really but they didn't know what that was at the time) and that it happens. I also don't know how many times that a student would be cutting and I would stop them to re-tension the blade. They were always suprised how much better it cut. 
Another thing that I noticed my kids doing is cutting like they were using a big band saw blade. If you were going to cut an intricate cut on a bandsaw with a larger size blade you would cut small parts at a time and use relief cuts and such. It took a few kids a while to get used to starting at one part of a cut and cutting all the way around. I don't know if this would be an issue for other people or not. 
You will do great! I wish I could make it to the show.
MrsN


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparation is the Key*
> 
> No one is more aware of how quickly time passes than I am. It seems as if it was only a couple of weeks ago that we were at the car show on a wonderful road trip in the ninety degree weather. Yesterday though, we had snow throughout the day, with huge, fluffy flakes falling on the six inches that had already arrived during the night.
> 
> Although winter is in full swing, I know that spring is just around the corner and before long the snow will be gone and warmer weather will be here. So will the Northeastern Woodworkers Association Fine Woodworking Showcase which I have been invited to be one of the demonstrators at.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am getting about this show. There are so many reasons I am going to love it. Not only will I be able to see all the new toys and tools that we woodworkers dream about, but I also am going to be able to see some incredible projects (and learn to be a judge) and meet so many new people from all aspects of woodworking. I am also going to be able to see many of my friends whom I haven't seen in years. I don't know when I am going to sleep (probably not a lot) and if I could have one wish, it would be to pack 48 hours into each 24 hour day that I am there.
> 
> With the holidays behind me and everything in my shop in order, I think it is high time for me to really start to concentrate on my presentations that I will be giving for the lectures. I want every single person who attends my class to walk away with something positive and I want the experience to be good for them.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday morning and I began seeing myself get a bit worked up and nervous about the entire thing. I certainly don't want to stand up in front of a room of people and look foolish. It seems that even though I can easily type out a conversation here on my computer, it is much more difficult for me to stand up in front of a crowd. If I think about it too much, I really can work myself up about it. I am the type of person that likes one on one conversations and have never really felt comfortable speaking up in a group. But I suppose that will have to change, won't it?
> 
> In thinking about things, I find that my best way to overcome my fears will be to be well-prepared for the class. After all, I am not speaking to an angry mob or anything like that. These people are friendly and thirsty to learn about scrollsawing in general. I am finding through answering many questions on a daily basis from people both here and from customers that most of the time the answers to their questions do come easily and I do have a bit of knowledge on the subject. If I don't know the answer to something, I have several knowledgeable friends that I can refer them to which will help them find answers. Over the years, I have joined a great network of people who are willing and able to help others and give incredibly helpful advice to the new comer. Through places such as lumberjocks and Steve Good's forum and with the assistance of our computers and Google there is a world of information at our fingertips. It is a great time to be a woodworker.
> 
> So I began getting ready for the show yesterday by organizing my thoughts on what I want to talk about. I will be giving two classes each day, and I am understanding that each class is to be different. Since scrollsawing encompasses many different techniques and is such a versatile tool, there is a huge amount of information that can be presented. That in itself can be overwhelming. Add to that the demographics of those attending the class and you can see the need for some clear direction that the lectures need to be presented.
> 
> Since there will be all levels of woodworkers present - from beginners to very advanced - I have the challenge of providing information which will satisfy the most experienced sawyer without loosing the newcomer. In order to do this, I feel that I need to move fairly quickly from subject to subject, without dwelling too long on one particular aspect. This way I will be able to touch on a broad range of topics and keep people interested even if they already have some knowledge of what I am talking about. Hopefully, in the process I will include some nuggets of information that will be new to even the more experienced scroll sawyer. That way everyone can walk away feeling as if they got something out of the class.
> 
> Of course, there will be a question and answer section at the end of each lecture which will help clarify things to those who may have not quite understood. I always look forward to that, as I like being able to help others and seeing which areas that I perhaps didn't cover completely. I will also be providing some written material for those who attended the class, so they have something to take home with them to remind them what has been discussed. I think that is a must given that there will be so much information presented.
> 
> I began yesterday by taking the time and making an outline of the point that would be interesting and that I would want to cover in the class. I listed the items I felt were important to discuss, and I was amazed that it took three sheets of paper to do so. That was promising to me, as one of my biggest fears is that i would run out of things to talk about in the time frame allowed for the class (OK - you can stop laughing now!)
> 
> My next task will be to divide the items into the two levels of classes. Perhaps the more general and basic items for the beginners and the more involved procedures and techniques for the intermediate class. It started to shape up rather quickly and I was quite encouraged after only a couple of hours of working on it. There is hope after all.
> 
> I am going to spend the next couple of weeks detailing each point that I wrote on that outline and I am sure at that time I should have the necessary information that I will need to compile a couple of comprehensive classes. I think it will be fun to do and I will probably also learn a bit more about things in my own research. It really amazed me that just by outlining things and writing them down made a huge difference in the level of anxiety that I was feeling toward doing this. I know that with the proper preparation, things would be fine and I would hopefully have lots of information to share with others to help them with their scrollsawing. It will really be fun after all.
> 
> I would like to invite you over the next few weeks for your input. Since I have been scroll sawing for over 15 years, I find that I may take some things for granted regarding the process of scrolling. If you have any thoughts on the subject, please feel free to submit your questions or suggestions as to what you would want to know about if you were to attend a lecture or class on scroll sawing. You can either PM me or email me ([email protected]) or ask a question here of what you would like to know about. This would help keep me in a good direction for the class and make a better class for everyone. I really would appreciate your input a lot.
> 
> On other things, my editor accepted the Bee Candle Tray for the magazine, so I need to prepare the project and instructions for travel. He already accepted another of my partner's projects (a wonderful segmented welcome sign for spring or summer) and I would like to sent the two items together. I also have until next weekend to submit any new stuff to my major wholesaler for the next catalog, so I had better get my butt moving again and get designing.
> 
> It is good to be back at work again on this stuff!
> 
> Happy (snowy) Tuesday


How you tension it wasn't exactly what I was talking about, but rather, the amount of tension. In the beginning I would either have my blade too tight or too loose, until I found that happy medium that cut just right. Just having the right tension makes such a difference in the way a saw cuts. I realized quickly, though I wish now I had been shown somehow at first, that a scroll saw blade really can take quite a bit of tension. In the beginning I was afraid to really put the tension on the blade it really needed. Of course, I was using locally bought blades at the time. After finding out that I got better quality blades by ordering them twelve dozen at a time from an out of state supplier, I found out through trial and error that even small blades are a lot tougher than people think. They can take quite a bit of tension and last longer when tensioned correctly.


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Preparation*

I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.

I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.

I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.

I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.

When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.

I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.

All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.

Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.

I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.

I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.

I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.

Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Once you get packed and get going you will be glad you went. Just pack light- black skirt, black slacks, black cardigan and a few blouses (wrinkle free) of various colors, black flats, black medium heels. You can go for a month on that.  HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I am going to take as few clothes as possible so I have room to take home some tools and stuff.  I am pretty good at packing 'light' on the clothes, but the other stuff is another thing. As the time gets closer, it will be fun to plan and I am pretty good with check lists. I am probably going to bring my printer so I can print out stuff as I need it. That will help a lot. 

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


hi sheila
as if you dont have me asking enough questions on facebook i have now just signed up here too. I have followed your progress through the 'project' with interest and admiration at your seemingly never ending march to get things done, bravo.
I am now following your preparation as you head towards this woodwork show as well as create more beautiful scroll stuff, as well as answer questions from a wannabe painter like me, but i feel you will have about the right attitude to pull off this seminar with flying colours, what with your skill and your moto 'knowledge is power' go get em..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


great to hear you started to focus on the weekend 
but if the aria has anything you want to see or just want to spent a few hours on your own
then you hurry to the telephon and call her
and said you want at least every third day off scheduled 
or ells she cuold very well make you too tired ….LOL

have a great evening
Dennnis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thanks so much Steve! And Dennis - I will be HAPPILY exhausted, I bet! 

Sheila


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hey - got to thinking about your question when I was scrolling today about what beginners should be taught.
Well one of the things I remember initially was to get your eye in. (Thankfully I dont have to worry about it now but it was a useful tip to start with _way back when! ) You know doing those stupid follow the line things just to help you get accustomed with the saw and following the pattern. 
good luck


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> I appreciate very much the responses yesterday regarding questions that would be of interest to someone new at scroll sawing. The answers and conversations proved very helpful in allowing me to see what a new person would want to know. These questions are very helpful in preparing for the class and will give me a good starting point and open some pertinent dialogue with those attending.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday, who is my friend who initially petitioned for me to come and speak at the showcase. I have known her for many years and she has always been a fun and knowledgeable person. Not only does she teach scroll sawing and lathe work, but she also paints and has taught painting to woodworkers. She and her husband Bill (who is also a great wood turner) are involved in many aspects of woodworking and also many clubs. She has been a great and positive influence in my life and I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> I learned from our conversation a bit more about the show and the facilities and what teaching the class will entail. It seems that I will have a saw there for demonstration purposes, as well as just about anything else I want. There will even be someone there to take video of me cutting on the saw which will show up on a large screen for everyone to see. I think this will be very helpful in demonstrating some of the techniques that I would like to share. I am also going to see if I can get some kind of chalk board or message board, as I think that some points that I want to make will be best illustrated in that way.
> 
> I plan on bringing several different examples of not only types of woodworking that can be done on a scroll saw, but also examples of different techniques for finishing and assembly of items. I think that having the objects there for people to actually see will be the most effective way for people to learn.
> 
> When I was at a decorative painting convention several years ago, I took a class on teaching. One of the main points that was taught was that people basically learned in three different ways: The auditory learner gained the by listening, the visual learner gained the most from seeing things actually done and the tactile learner benefited mostly from actually preforming the task. Most people were not exclusive to one type of learning and were somewhat of a mixture of two or even all three types. I feel that this is a good thing to keep in mind when preparing the information.
> 
> I liked the point that was brought up yesterday that there is usually more than one right way to accomplish a task correctly. I have always felt this way in regards to doing things with the computer, and even painting, but it didn't really occurred to me that this type of thinking could be applied to scroll sawing. The example that was brought up was in regards to applying the pattern to the wood, but the principle of that way of thinking could easily be applied to many different aspects of learning to scroll saw. I do feel that building one's self-confidence is very important in the learning process and encouraging students to experiment with different techniques to find one that is most comfortable for them and will inspire them to be creative and help them enjoy the process of scroll sawing even more.
> 
> All in all it was a good day of gathering information. As I compile my list of techniques and operations, little by little I am feeling more comfortable with the presentation. Hopefully by the time I am actually there, I will be ready for just about anything and be organized and not worry so much about things.
> 
> Jeannie says she is planning to book me to teach in several of her clubs during my time there. I plan on staying in the area about a week, give or take a couple of days. I have asked her to plan my schedule for me, as she knows the area and also is the one involved with the clubs. She not only wants me to teach scroll sawing, but also a painting class or two to help those who want to learn some decorative painting techniques. I have taught many painting classes in the past, and to me that comes second nature, so the prep time to add in those classes will be minimal. It is a very comfortable area for me and I hope that by the time I am done with this trip, I will feel the same about teaching scroll sawing.
> 
> I find that although I am very excited about going, there is a part of me that won't like leaving my home here and the cats and being out of my natural element. It has been a couple of years since I have traveled and sometimes it is difficult for me to leave for a day trip let alone seven to ten days. I am sure though that once on the road, I will get caught up in the excitement and the people and not only teaching my class but also all the wonderful things I will be learning myself and the time will fly by rather quickly. I am very happy that I am driving, as not only will that allow some flexibility in my schedule, but also then I will have the transportation I will need to go at will where I want to go. Nothing (except the show, of course) will be set in stone.
> 
> I am sure between the classes and the judging and the learning and meeting people and seeing all the show has to offer, I will have a great time. How the heck am I going to fit it into the time frame of a week? Not to mention the business opportunities that will be there. This will definitely be a turning point in my life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day doing research and drawing. I have another deadline in a couple of days for my biggest wholesaler and need to get a few new designs to her by then. I plan on drawing for most of the day and hopefully I will be cutting by Thursday or Friday the latest. There always seems as if there is so much to do. I like that though and feel happy to have the challenges ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks again to you for your feedback. Please continue to ask questions and offer your opinions at any time. I truly appreciate them and consider you all a very valuable source of information.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Theresa mentioned "those stupid follow the line things". It made me think of something that may be asked on your class or you may want to bring up. Scrollsaw blades do not "track straight" I'm trying to think of the best way to describe what I'm talking about.
I taught one guy to scroll, and the hardest thing for him to get his head wrapped around was the fact that he thought the blade should cut perfectly straight with the saw, sort of like a bandsaw blade does. It does not. Because of a bur that is left on blades during the manufactoring process, they track to the right (or left depending on how you look at it). It takes practice to get used to this. They make some blades called PGT blades that are not supposed to do this. I tried those blades though and don't feel they are worth the money since they do help with the problem, but does not eliminate it completely.
Steve Hutcheson explains this problem, in my opinion, better than anyone else I have heard. You can go to http://www.scrollsaws.com/ , under "Scroll Tips", go to the "Just Learning" section, it is on about the fourth or fifth paragraph down.
Also of interest to some is an article over at Mike's Workshop. I'm not suggesting that this part should be in your class, but he has an article with a couple of photos about how scrollsaw blades are made. You can read about that here. Towards the end of that article, he talks about the same tracking problem that I mentioned. In his article though, he contributes this to a bad spot on the roll of wire that is used in the process of making the blades. I disagree with that, because I have seen this problem to some extent on all blades. He and Rick both mention it on their sites, just one sees it as a problem on all blades and one does not. I do think it is something to think about though.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two New Designs (and more to come)*

I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.

Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.

The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.

I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.

Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.

The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.

The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.

The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.

So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.

I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.

I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.

May you all have a great day!


----------



## bobkas

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


I would suppose the other side of not getting to sell your designs for a period after submitting them for publication is that it does get name out into the public eye. Especially with people who are just starting and looking for ideas in magazines. It would help if they would put your contact information in with the article though. I very seldom scroll but I like following your blog because it shows what can be done. I also like that you keep it light most of the time and have time for living some everyday also.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


now -now-now Sheila 
here we have stopped feaded you all last year saying "relax do something ells " 
and now you come and tell us the same …..LOL

just kidden you 

just glad to hear you have found your recipie to ceep the strees away and recharge the batterie´s

I know my recipie just wish I cuold remember to do the same , but just too overwelmed with work
the last copple of month and every time I had my long weekends some cold or other virus had me to 
use alot oftime in bed :-(....well enoff said  as long as I have L J it can´t be that bad …LOL

I look forward to see the last tray from the sneak weiw 

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


Hey Young Lady:

" But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling."

BINGO!!! Good For YOU!!! The Absence Of STRESS also contributes Greatly to One's Mental Health which I believe helps set the stage for what You've expressed so well.

I'm VERY Happy for you!!!! BIG HUG comin' at Yu!!

Best Regards: Rick

PS: Don't forget your TO DO List. Better on Paper than Haunting your Brain. ;-}


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


I really like the patriotic themed cutout and when I get to try scrolling I think I will attempt something like that one.  The dog had 11 puppies yesterday so I won't see much wood working for a while.


----------



## dbray45

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


Sheila -
I am not a scroll saw kind of person but after looking at your work, like so much of the work from people here in LJ, it is extraordinary (this place can be humbling). Rivergirl is another person that makes really nice designs. The stuff I make is more on the functional side of the fence, my furniture reflects what people want to use and not for display, it fills a need. Your designs, on the other hand, are creative, have flow, and are seriously nice, what people want to have. Good job.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


Thank you all for your comments and encouragement.

Yes, Bob. I do agree that having things published is a great thing. I suppose I am only disappointed when people ask for the patterns and I have to tell them they have to wait. I don't like having to say 'no', even if it is for just a while. People are pretty understanding though and I am glad that they want the designs.

To Dennis and Rick - You have been telling me this all along. Perhaps it is like Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz - I have to see for myself. I am really trying to learn what "pacing" is and I do find that taking time for myself does pay off many times over in productivity down the line.

And Kelly, Congratulations on being a grandma! I bet they are all adorable! You know, as I was sitting on my deck in the snow routing, somehow I thought of you. I was also thinking that the stars and stripes candle tray would be right up your alley. Perhaps you were my inspiration for it. I love your Americana designs. 

And thank you so much David. I know my work isn't making things that are necessities, but people need some joy and fun in their lives too. I am glad that I chose to do something that adds in a positive way to others lives and I hope I can continue to do so for a long time.

Again I appreciate all your thoughts and comments so much! Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


Aww thanks Sheila- on both counts. I will have to give that scroll sawing a whirl once the puppies are gone.


----------



## dbray45

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs (and more to come)*
> 
> I awoke this morning to another blanket of snow. Last night when we went for our walk, it was nearly all melted and the pavement was actually clear. We were just saying how warm it was outside. It is truly beautiful outside, with about two to three fresh inches on snow on the ground. It looks so clean and pretty.
> 
> Lately we have been taking our walks at night. I don't know exactly why, but we started this a few weeks ago and have stuck to it ever since. We don't go behind our place into the woods for these walks, as it is too dense back there and probably not wise to venture through them at night. There are plenty of back roads and trails that are somewhat clear and easy to follow - even at night. It is like an entirely new adventure each time we set out.
> 
> The other night after it was snowing all day, the sky was clear and the moon was out and the snow literally sparkled as if someone scattered diamonds on its surface. We found a quiet road with a few houses that were spread out and far back from the road we were on. We didn't need a light because the moon was so bright. At one point I looked up and back from the road was a stone house with smoke curling out of the chimney. It was quiet and peaceful and could have been a scene from a Currier & Ives post card. Truly beautiful. We walked for a while and then circled back through the woods on the trail left from the railroad tracks that no longer existed. I couldn't help but think how fortunate I was to be here in the place that I am right now.
> 
> I probably go on a lot about things that perhaps one wouldn't feel is pertinent to woodworking. Although the weather and my living environment may not be directly related to the actual building of my projects, I feel that these things are essential to the creative side of my job and productivity. As a designer, there is always a need for fresh ideas. It isn't as if I have an instructional book to follow every day. Many of you here on LJ's are designers in your own right, and I am sure that you understand what I am talking about. Our surroundings greatly influence our work. There are, of course, days when I am able to do things that do not require a great deal of creativity (such as when I do book work or even when I am actually building the projects that have already been put to paper) and I like the fact that everything is mixed and I have a variety of options. But overall, I think a peaceful and happy existence contributes greatly to my own productivity and creativity. Living here I never really run out of ideas. And that is a great feeling.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to complete two drawings of new candle trays. I am not sure why I worked so efficiently, but I am happy things went so well.
> 
> The first design that I did was a patriotic candle tray design. I have a lot of ideas for doing designs using a stars and stripes theme, and I almost bogged myself down trying to decide which direction to go. It seems that sometimes I do that. I just over think things and spend lots of time trying to decide what to do. I am happy that I have finally become aware of this trait in myself because now when I feel myself getting into that mode, I just go ahead and start drawing, knowing full well that I can change anything that I want along the way. I knew in my head what I wanted to achieve with this pattern, but wasn't quite sure how to get there. After a couple of hours of playing around, I think I am kind of close to what I originally envisioned. Here is a small bit of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> Since I have more ideas as to what I can use on this theme, I plan on designing several others and perhaps I can sell them as a set. After all, there is not a limit as to how many that I can make. I far prefer this problem to the problem of not having any ideas at all. I have my little notebook filled with options for other patriotic trays so on the days when I am not feeling particularly creative I can go through it and have something else to draw.
> 
> The second design was a little trickier and took a little longer. I was looking to do something floral and summer-like, as people are already sick of winter and will be looking for summer themed projects soon. The bee and honeycomb tray was scooped up by the magazine (good news that I didn't think I mentioned here on the blog) which means that I will not be able to use it or sell it for several months. I always have mixed feelings when a design is picked up by them. I am very happy that they will show it, but also I feel bad that I don't get to present it for so long. I have already had many inquiries from customers who were looking to buy the pattern. I now have to tell them that it will not be available for several months at best.
> 
> The next best thing I could do is make another tray with a summer theme that would be just as cute. I decided to make a tray with sunflowers and perhaps a ladybug or two that would be nice for the warmer weather. I liked the overlay process that I used with the bee tray and I decided to do something like that again. For the second tray, I drew the entire base of the tray using only the leaves of the sunflowers. The flowers themselves will be done in 1/8" overlay pieces. To add further interest and depth to the design, I also decided to make the middle of the flowers separate pieces altogether and angle the saw as I do with the inner piece of the tray so that the centers of the flowers are recessed slightly. This will cause the petals of the flowers themselves to raise up very slightly from the leaf portion of the tray and I think the effect will be very nice. It looks nice on paper, and I am interested to see how it will look finished. Here is a small example of the design:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> Both of these designs can be left natural but I also want to try to stain them with some color as I have done on many of the other trays. I find that there are people who like each of these techniques and I think that showing both options is the best way to go.
> 
> So today I will be cutting for most of the day. The funny thing is that I have several other designs living in my head that I can't wait to draw up. I almost opted to take the day to continue drawing, but I didn't want to get too far ahead of myself and have to cut for two or three days straight. I think that for myself, breaking things up and switching back and forth will be much better and keep me fresher. Besides, the other ideas still have a bit of fog cloaking over them and when I am cutting I will have a chance to thoroughly think them through before I attempt to put them down on paper.
> 
> I don't know how much of my creativity that I can attribute to the environment in which I live. I do know that when I am happy and I have a peaceful mind, it seems like I never run out of ideas and enthusiasm. I know that some designers and artists create their best work when they are in turmoil, but I find for myself that I do far better when things are settled and I take some time out for myself and am aware of my surroundings. Every day is quite busy and if I don't take time to take a breath and get away from things - even if it is only for an hour or so to take a walk in the woods - I find myself feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> I believe that taking care of one's peace of mind is as important as taking care of your physical health. Doing so is essential to one's happiness and well-being. Whether it be a walk in the woods or taking a long hot bath or reading a chapter in your favorite book, I hope you all take some time to take care of yourselves each and every day. You will be amazed at how much it can stir your creativity.
> 
> May you all have a great day!


My stuff are not necessities either, they are considered nice to have, yours are more of the "want to have." Big difference


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting on New Trays Completed*

I spent most of the day yesterday cutting out the two new candle trays. I can honestly say that it was quite a pleasure to do so. Many times people say that they wouldn't want to do woodworking for a living because it will take the fun out of it. I can see their point, but for myself, it is an extra bonus to be able to get paid for doing something that you absolutely love to do. I suppose that is why I am here. 

There are so many different aspects to the business of woodworking that I can honestly say that I never get tired of any one of them. It doesn't seem that I get to spend enough time on any one task to do so. Even when I am doing the parts that I don't enjoy quite as much (such as book work) I know that soon I will be able to move on to other things that are more enjoyable. Everything is not cut and dry either. So many of the tasks overlap each other that even if I am doing something that I don't particularly like doing, there are usually breaks in between of talking to customers or answering questions or looking something up. All in all, it is far more desirable to me than working for someone else in a job that I am not fond of. It is a lot of hours (I never count) but at least I get to be creative.

During lunch yesterday we put on a few tutorial videos for Photoshop. The power of that program never ceases to amaze me. Although I only know a tiny portion of the adjustments and corrections that can be made with it, I always enjoy learning and I have been able to apply many of the techniques to my own photography to improve my pictures. I have done some photo restoration in the past (several years ago) and I also truly enjoyed working with the program. Since then, several upgrades have been released and now I am on version CS5 which is their newest and there are hundreds of tutorials available all over the internet and also from Adobe which highlight many of the most common features. I have already tried many of the adjustments and it is quite a bit of fun to see a mediocre or poor photograph come to life.

I stated before that my camera isn't very expensive as far as cameras go (it was under $200) yet the quality of my pictures is very good. This isn't because I am a great photographer, but because I have learned some very helpful basic adjustments which greatly improve the quality of the pictures I take. I leave the camera on its own automatic settings for the most part, and then do the changes in Photoshop when I am done. I do all the step-by-step photography for my magazine articles on my own and my editor has told me many times how much they have improved over the years. I know there is still more room for improvement however, and I like to continue learning and improving as I go along.

I feel like all these aspects of my work seem to overlap. Color, composition, layout, design all are a large part of everything I do. As is writing and teaching. It is all part of making a professional presentation that instructs the customer how to recreate the project themselves, and have fun and learn something in the process.

I see many other patterns available where the customer is only given line art and a few words on making the project. This is fine for someone who is skilled enough to already know what they are doing, but it is not helpful at all for the person who is new to the process and needs guidance and direction. There have been times that I have heard from people who have been frustrated with poorly written patterns. I think it is a shame because it turns them away from something that should have been an enjoyable experience for them. A couple of times I have been told that my instructions waste space because I tend to repeat the basic steps in every pattern. But I look at it as if the person why buys my patterns were newcomers to scroll sawing and I don't assume that they know things. It really isn't that I am writing down to them, but I feel that I should provide the information and they are welcome to take it or leave it. I would rather have too much there than not enough and err on the side of overkill.

So for today, I will be doing my sanding, staining, finishing and photography for these two new projects. I did take some snapshots this morning of the new candle trays, although nothing has even been sanded yet. I am very pleased with the designs and they both came together nicely.

The first shot is of the patriotic candle tray:


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

This one was really fun and easy to do. I was debating with myself whether to make the stars rounded or pointed on this one and actually drew it up both ways. I choose to round them over because I thought that it would look good with the rounded edge of the banner around it. Also, doing the stars with sharp points will make it much more difficult for them to accomplish. I may decide to put both patterns in the packet though so the customer can choose which one they like best.


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

I am going to show this piece in natural wood, but I am also going to use the gel stain medium and add some color to it. I think it will look nice.

The other project is the sunflower candle tray. I decided to do another overlay project for this. I like overlays because it gives me more flexibility in my designing.


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

The base of the tray is all leaves. I decided to use oak because the design isn't what I would call intricate and I think it will hold up really well and give it an interesting look. I love oak but it doesn't always do well with delicate fretwork because of the deep and open grain. But it is good for stuff like this:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

For the sunflower overlays, I used maple. I wanted something light in color and a tight, even grain so it would tolerate the cutting of the individual petals. I decided to do something a little different on them though. I wanted them to be more dimensional, but I didn't want to add a third layer (leaf base, sunflower petals, sunflower center) as it would begin to look too clunky. I thought about this some and came up with what I feel is a good answer.

I bevel cut the centers of the small sunflowers, just as I did the insides of the tray so that they would be slightly recessed. This would also raise the outer petals of the flowers off of the tray slightly and really give it some natural dimension without the appearance of it being heavy or bulky. I only needed to figure out the right angle to raise the thin 1/8" wood without the centers pushing all the way through, as I had only a little side surface to work with. After a couple of tries, I found that 15 degrees was sufficient to do the job. Below are the results:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

I am really happy with how this works out. It was just the look that I was going for. Plus it opens up a whole new train of thought for me for future designs. I like when that happens.

So for today, I will be refining these two projects and getting them finished and ultimately photographed. It is a good way to end the week and I have two more immediate designs I want to get working at as soon as I am done with these. It will be a busy day, yet a fun one.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting on New Trays Completed*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday cutting out the two new candle trays. I can honestly say that it was quite a pleasure to do so. Many times people say that they wouldn't want to do woodworking for a living because it will take the fun out of it. I can see their point, but for myself, it is an extra bonus to be able to get paid for doing something that you absolutely love to do. I suppose that is why I am here.
> 
> There are so many different aspects to the business of woodworking that I can honestly say that I never get tired of any one of them. It doesn't seem that I get to spend enough time on any one task to do so. Even when I am doing the parts that I don't enjoy quite as much (such as book work) I know that soon I will be able to move on to other things that are more enjoyable. Everything is not cut and dry either. So many of the tasks overlap each other that even if I am doing something that I don't particularly like doing, there are usually breaks in between of talking to customers or answering questions or looking something up. All in all, it is far more desirable to me than working for someone else in a job that I am not fond of. It is a lot of hours (I never count) but at least I get to be creative.
> 
> During lunch yesterday we put on a few tutorial videos for Photoshop. The power of that program never ceases to amaze me. Although I only know a tiny portion of the adjustments and corrections that can be made with it, I always enjoy learning and I have been able to apply many of the techniques to my own photography to improve my pictures. I have done some photo restoration in the past (several years ago) and I also truly enjoyed working with the program. Since then, several upgrades have been released and now I am on version CS5 which is their newest and there are hundreds of tutorials available all over the internet and also from Adobe which highlight many of the most common features. I have already tried many of the adjustments and it is quite a bit of fun to see a mediocre or poor photograph come to life.
> 
> I stated before that my camera isn't very expensive as far as cameras go (it was under $200) yet the quality of my pictures is very good. This isn't because I am a great photographer, but because I have learned some very helpful basic adjustments which greatly improve the quality of the pictures I take. I leave the camera on its own automatic settings for the most part, and then do the changes in Photoshop when I am done. I do all the step-by-step photography for my magazine articles on my own and my editor has told me many times how much they have improved over the years. I know there is still more room for improvement however, and I like to continue learning and improving as I go along.
> 
> I feel like all these aspects of my work seem to overlap. Color, composition, layout, design all are a large part of everything I do. As is writing and teaching. It is all part of making a professional presentation that instructs the customer how to recreate the project themselves, and have fun and learn something in the process.
> 
> I see many other patterns available where the customer is only given line art and a few words on making the project. This is fine for someone who is skilled enough to already know what they are doing, but it is not helpful at all for the person who is new to the process and needs guidance and direction. There have been times that I have heard from people who have been frustrated with poorly written patterns. I think it is a shame because it turns them away from something that should have been an enjoyable experience for them. A couple of times I have been told that my instructions waste space because I tend to repeat the basic steps in every pattern. But I look at it as if the person why buys my patterns were newcomers to scroll sawing and I don't assume that they know things. It really isn't that I am writing down to them, but I feel that I should provide the information and they are welcome to take it or leave it. I would rather have too much there than not enough and err on the side of overkill.
> 
> So for today, I will be doing my sanding, staining, finishing and photography for these two new projects. I did take some snapshots this morning of the new candle trays, although nothing has even been sanded yet. I am very pleased with the designs and they both came together nicely.
> 
> The first shot is of the patriotic candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> This one was really fun and easy to do. I was debating with myself whether to make the stars rounded or pointed on this one and actually drew it up both ways. I choose to round them over because I thought that it would look good with the rounded edge of the banner around it. Also, doing the stars with sharp points will make it much more difficult for them to accomplish. I may decide to put both patterns in the packet though so the customer can choose which one they like best.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I am going to show this piece in natural wood, but I am also going to use the gel stain medium and add some color to it. I think it will look nice.
> 
> The other project is the sunflower candle tray. I decided to do another overlay project for this. I like overlays because it gives me more flexibility in my designing.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The base of the tray is all leaves. I decided to use oak because the design isn't what I would call intricate and I think it will hold up really well and give it an interesting look. I love oak but it doesn't always do well with delicate fretwork because of the deep and open grain. But it is good for stuff like this:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> For the sunflower overlays, I used maple. I wanted something light in color and a tight, even grain so it would tolerate the cutting of the individual petals. I decided to do something a little different on them though. I wanted them to be more dimensional, but I didn't want to add a third layer (leaf base, sunflower petals, sunflower center) as it would begin to look too clunky. I thought about this some and came up with what I feel is a good answer.
> 
> I bevel cut the centers of the small sunflowers, just as I did the insides of the tray so that they would be slightly recessed. This would also raise the outer petals of the flowers off of the tray slightly and really give it some natural dimension without the appearance of it being heavy or bulky. I only needed to figure out the right angle to raise the thin 1/8" wood without the centers pushing all the way through, as I had only a little side surface to work with. After a couple of tries, I found that 15 degrees was sufficient to do the job. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with how this works out. It was just the look that I was going for. Plus it opens up a whole new train of thought for me for future designs. I like when that happens.
> 
> So for today, I will be refining these two projects and getting them finished and ultimately photographed. It is a good way to end the week and I have two more immediate designs I want to get working at as soon as I am done with these. It will be a busy day, yet a fun one.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Shelia - I, only a part time woodworker, love all aspects of it. I feel that IF I could do it full time it would only bring more pleasure and excitement, not less. Sure at that level you have a business side to run as well. However, to me, the joy of creating products and designs in wood far out way a littloe bit of paperwork.

Keep the posting going - love to read them.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting on New Trays Completed*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday cutting out the two new candle trays. I can honestly say that it was quite a pleasure to do so. Many times people say that they wouldn't want to do woodworking for a living because it will take the fun out of it. I can see their point, but for myself, it is an extra bonus to be able to get paid for doing something that you absolutely love to do. I suppose that is why I am here.
> 
> There are so many different aspects to the business of woodworking that I can honestly say that I never get tired of any one of them. It doesn't seem that I get to spend enough time on any one task to do so. Even when I am doing the parts that I don't enjoy quite as much (such as book work) I know that soon I will be able to move on to other things that are more enjoyable. Everything is not cut and dry either. So many of the tasks overlap each other that even if I am doing something that I don't particularly like doing, there are usually breaks in between of talking to customers or answering questions or looking something up. All in all, it is far more desirable to me than working for someone else in a job that I am not fond of. It is a lot of hours (I never count) but at least I get to be creative.
> 
> During lunch yesterday we put on a few tutorial videos for Photoshop. The power of that program never ceases to amaze me. Although I only know a tiny portion of the adjustments and corrections that can be made with it, I always enjoy learning and I have been able to apply many of the techniques to my own photography to improve my pictures. I have done some photo restoration in the past (several years ago) and I also truly enjoyed working with the program. Since then, several upgrades have been released and now I am on version CS5 which is their newest and there are hundreds of tutorials available all over the internet and also from Adobe which highlight many of the most common features. I have already tried many of the adjustments and it is quite a bit of fun to see a mediocre or poor photograph come to life.
> 
> I stated before that my camera isn't very expensive as far as cameras go (it was under $200) yet the quality of my pictures is very good. This isn't because I am a great photographer, but because I have learned some very helpful basic adjustments which greatly improve the quality of the pictures I take. I leave the camera on its own automatic settings for the most part, and then do the changes in Photoshop when I am done. I do all the step-by-step photography for my magazine articles on my own and my editor has told me many times how much they have improved over the years. I know there is still more room for improvement however, and I like to continue learning and improving as I go along.
> 
> I feel like all these aspects of my work seem to overlap. Color, composition, layout, design all are a large part of everything I do. As is writing and teaching. It is all part of making a professional presentation that instructs the customer how to recreate the project themselves, and have fun and learn something in the process.
> 
> I see many other patterns available where the customer is only given line art and a few words on making the project. This is fine for someone who is skilled enough to already know what they are doing, but it is not helpful at all for the person who is new to the process and needs guidance and direction. There have been times that I have heard from people who have been frustrated with poorly written patterns. I think it is a shame because it turns them away from something that should have been an enjoyable experience for them. A couple of times I have been told that my instructions waste space because I tend to repeat the basic steps in every pattern. But I look at it as if the person why buys my patterns were newcomers to scroll sawing and I don't assume that they know things. It really isn't that I am writing down to them, but I feel that I should provide the information and they are welcome to take it or leave it. I would rather have too much there than not enough and err on the side of overkill.
> 
> So for today, I will be doing my sanding, staining, finishing and photography for these two new projects. I did take some snapshots this morning of the new candle trays, although nothing has even been sanded yet. I am very pleased with the designs and they both came together nicely.
> 
> The first shot is of the patriotic candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> This one was really fun and easy to do. I was debating with myself whether to make the stars rounded or pointed on this one and actually drew it up both ways. I choose to round them over because I thought that it would look good with the rounded edge of the banner around it. Also, doing the stars with sharp points will make it much more difficult for them to accomplish. I may decide to put both patterns in the packet though so the customer can choose which one they like best.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I am going to show this piece in natural wood, but I am also going to use the gel stain medium and add some color to it. I think it will look nice.
> 
> The other project is the sunflower candle tray. I decided to do another overlay project for this. I like overlays because it gives me more flexibility in my designing.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The base of the tray is all leaves. I decided to use oak because the design isn't what I would call intricate and I think it will hold up really well and give it an interesting look. I love oak but it doesn't always do well with delicate fretwork because of the deep and open grain. But it is good for stuff like this:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> For the sunflower overlays, I used maple. I wanted something light in color and a tight, even grain so it would tolerate the cutting of the individual petals. I decided to do something a little different on them though. I wanted them to be more dimensional, but I didn't want to add a third layer (leaf base, sunflower petals, sunflower center) as it would begin to look too clunky. I thought about this some and came up with what I feel is a good answer.
> 
> I bevel cut the centers of the small sunflowers, just as I did the insides of the tray so that they would be slightly recessed. This would also raise the outer petals of the flowers off of the tray slightly and really give it some natural dimension without the appearance of it being heavy or bulky. I only needed to figure out the right angle to raise the thin 1/8" wood without the centers pushing all the way through, as I had only a little side surface to work with. After a couple of tries, I found that 15 degrees was sufficient to do the job. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with how this works out. It was just the look that I was going for. Plus it opens up a whole new train of thought for me for future designs. I like when that happens.
> 
> So for today, I will be refining these two projects and getting them finished and ultimately photographed. It is a good way to end the week and I have two more immediate designs I want to get working at as soon as I am done with these. It will be a busy day, yet a fun one.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


how funny 
yesterday I said I looked forward to see the tray with the flowers 
not that it isn´t good but I think I like the patriotic tray more becourse 
of its simple wave design 

have a safe day
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting on New Trays Completed*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday cutting out the two new candle trays. I can honestly say that it was quite a pleasure to do so. Many times people say that they wouldn't want to do woodworking for a living because it will take the fun out of it. I can see their point, but for myself, it is an extra bonus to be able to get paid for doing something that you absolutely love to do. I suppose that is why I am here.
> 
> There are so many different aspects to the business of woodworking that I can honestly say that I never get tired of any one of them. It doesn't seem that I get to spend enough time on any one task to do so. Even when I am doing the parts that I don't enjoy quite as much (such as book work) I know that soon I will be able to move on to other things that are more enjoyable. Everything is not cut and dry either. So many of the tasks overlap each other that even if I am doing something that I don't particularly like doing, there are usually breaks in between of talking to customers or answering questions or looking something up. All in all, it is far more desirable to me than working for someone else in a job that I am not fond of. It is a lot of hours (I never count) but at least I get to be creative.
> 
> During lunch yesterday we put on a few tutorial videos for Photoshop. The power of that program never ceases to amaze me. Although I only know a tiny portion of the adjustments and corrections that can be made with it, I always enjoy learning and I have been able to apply many of the techniques to my own photography to improve my pictures. I have done some photo restoration in the past (several years ago) and I also truly enjoyed working with the program. Since then, several upgrades have been released and now I am on version CS5 which is their newest and there are hundreds of tutorials available all over the internet and also from Adobe which highlight many of the most common features. I have already tried many of the adjustments and it is quite a bit of fun to see a mediocre or poor photograph come to life.
> 
> I stated before that my camera isn't very expensive as far as cameras go (it was under $200) yet the quality of my pictures is very good. This isn't because I am a great photographer, but because I have learned some very helpful basic adjustments which greatly improve the quality of the pictures I take. I leave the camera on its own automatic settings for the most part, and then do the changes in Photoshop when I am done. I do all the step-by-step photography for my magazine articles on my own and my editor has told me many times how much they have improved over the years. I know there is still more room for improvement however, and I like to continue learning and improving as I go along.
> 
> I feel like all these aspects of my work seem to overlap. Color, composition, layout, design all are a large part of everything I do. As is writing and teaching. It is all part of making a professional presentation that instructs the customer how to recreate the project themselves, and have fun and learn something in the process.
> 
> I see many other patterns available where the customer is only given line art and a few words on making the project. This is fine for someone who is skilled enough to already know what they are doing, but it is not helpful at all for the person who is new to the process and needs guidance and direction. There have been times that I have heard from people who have been frustrated with poorly written patterns. I think it is a shame because it turns them away from something that should have been an enjoyable experience for them. A couple of times I have been told that my instructions waste space because I tend to repeat the basic steps in every pattern. But I look at it as if the person why buys my patterns were newcomers to scroll sawing and I don't assume that they know things. It really isn't that I am writing down to them, but I feel that I should provide the information and they are welcome to take it or leave it. I would rather have too much there than not enough and err on the side of overkill.
> 
> So for today, I will be doing my sanding, staining, finishing and photography for these two new projects. I did take some snapshots this morning of the new candle trays, although nothing has even been sanded yet. I am very pleased with the designs and they both came together nicely.
> 
> The first shot is of the patriotic candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> This one was really fun and easy to do. I was debating with myself whether to make the stars rounded or pointed on this one and actually drew it up both ways. I choose to round them over because I thought that it would look good with the rounded edge of the banner around it. Also, doing the stars with sharp points will make it much more difficult for them to accomplish. I may decide to put both patterns in the packet though so the customer can choose which one they like best.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I am going to show this piece in natural wood, but I am also going to use the gel stain medium and add some color to it. I think it will look nice.
> 
> The other project is the sunflower candle tray. I decided to do another overlay project for this. I like overlays because it gives me more flexibility in my designing.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The base of the tray is all leaves. I decided to use oak because the design isn't what I would call intricate and I think it will hold up really well and give it an interesting look. I love oak but it doesn't always do well with delicate fretwork because of the deep and open grain. But it is good for stuff like this:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> For the sunflower overlays, I used maple. I wanted something light in color and a tight, even grain so it would tolerate the cutting of the individual petals. I decided to do something a little different on them though. I wanted them to be more dimensional, but I didn't want to add a third layer (leaf base, sunflower petals, sunflower center) as it would begin to look too clunky. I thought about this some and came up with what I feel is a good answer.
> 
> I bevel cut the centers of the small sunflowers, just as I did the insides of the tray so that they would be slightly recessed. This would also raise the outer petals of the flowers off of the tray slightly and really give it some natural dimension without the appearance of it being heavy or bulky. I only needed to figure out the right angle to raise the thin 1/8" wood without the centers pushing all the way through, as I had only a little side surface to work with. After a couple of tries, I found that 15 degrees was sufficient to do the job. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with how this works out. It was just the look that I was going for. Plus it opens up a whole new train of thought for me for future designs. I like when that happens.
> 
> So for today, I will be refining these two projects and getting them finished and ultimately photographed. It is a good way to end the week and I have two more immediate designs I want to get working at as soon as I am done with these. It will be a busy day, yet a fun one.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


i love them both… i was thinking the flowers one would look cool as a picture frame…yes working for yourself has its ups and downs…but…i once read from an author that once he started working for himself .and the thought of going to work for someone else…he would rather sell peanuts on the street corner then work for someone again…to me its truly the American dream…people didnt come over here from other countries with the dream of working for someone..they came for the opposite reason..im really glad your living your dream…i wish this country could recapture that…have a great weekend…cut away…grizz


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting on New Trays Completed*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday cutting out the two new candle trays. I can honestly say that it was quite a pleasure to do so. Many times people say that they wouldn't want to do woodworking for a living because it will take the fun out of it. I can see their point, but for myself, it is an extra bonus to be able to get paid for doing something that you absolutely love to do. I suppose that is why I am here.
> 
> There are so many different aspects to the business of woodworking that I can honestly say that I never get tired of any one of them. It doesn't seem that I get to spend enough time on any one task to do so. Even when I am doing the parts that I don't enjoy quite as much (such as book work) I know that soon I will be able to move on to other things that are more enjoyable. Everything is not cut and dry either. So many of the tasks overlap each other that even if I am doing something that I don't particularly like doing, there are usually breaks in between of talking to customers or answering questions or looking something up. All in all, it is far more desirable to me than working for someone else in a job that I am not fond of. It is a lot of hours (I never count) but at least I get to be creative.
> 
> During lunch yesterday we put on a few tutorial videos for Photoshop. The power of that program never ceases to amaze me. Although I only know a tiny portion of the adjustments and corrections that can be made with it, I always enjoy learning and I have been able to apply many of the techniques to my own photography to improve my pictures. I have done some photo restoration in the past (several years ago) and I also truly enjoyed working with the program. Since then, several upgrades have been released and now I am on version CS5 which is their newest and there are hundreds of tutorials available all over the internet and also from Adobe which highlight many of the most common features. I have already tried many of the adjustments and it is quite a bit of fun to see a mediocre or poor photograph come to life.
> 
> I stated before that my camera isn't very expensive as far as cameras go (it was under $200) yet the quality of my pictures is very good. This isn't because I am a great photographer, but because I have learned some very helpful basic adjustments which greatly improve the quality of the pictures I take. I leave the camera on its own automatic settings for the most part, and then do the changes in Photoshop when I am done. I do all the step-by-step photography for my magazine articles on my own and my editor has told me many times how much they have improved over the years. I know there is still more room for improvement however, and I like to continue learning and improving as I go along.
> 
> I feel like all these aspects of my work seem to overlap. Color, composition, layout, design all are a large part of everything I do. As is writing and teaching. It is all part of making a professional presentation that instructs the customer how to recreate the project themselves, and have fun and learn something in the process.
> 
> I see many other patterns available where the customer is only given line art and a few words on making the project. This is fine for someone who is skilled enough to already know what they are doing, but it is not helpful at all for the person who is new to the process and needs guidance and direction. There have been times that I have heard from people who have been frustrated with poorly written patterns. I think it is a shame because it turns them away from something that should have been an enjoyable experience for them. A couple of times I have been told that my instructions waste space because I tend to repeat the basic steps in every pattern. But I look at it as if the person why buys my patterns were newcomers to scroll sawing and I don't assume that they know things. It really isn't that I am writing down to them, but I feel that I should provide the information and they are welcome to take it or leave it. I would rather have too much there than not enough and err on the side of overkill.
> 
> So for today, I will be doing my sanding, staining, finishing and photography for these two new projects. I did take some snapshots this morning of the new candle trays, although nothing has even been sanded yet. I am very pleased with the designs and they both came together nicely.
> 
> The first shot is of the patriotic candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> This one was really fun and easy to do. I was debating with myself whether to make the stars rounded or pointed on this one and actually drew it up both ways. I choose to round them over because I thought that it would look good with the rounded edge of the banner around it. Also, doing the stars with sharp points will make it much more difficult for them to accomplish. I may decide to put both patterns in the packet though so the customer can choose which one they like best.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I am going to show this piece in natural wood, but I am also going to use the gel stain medium and add some color to it. I think it will look nice.
> 
> The other project is the sunflower candle tray. I decided to do another overlay project for this. I like overlays because it gives me more flexibility in my designing.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The base of the tray is all leaves. I decided to use oak because the design isn't what I would call intricate and I think it will hold up really well and give it an interesting look. I love oak but it doesn't always do well with delicate fretwork because of the deep and open grain. But it is good for stuff like this:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> For the sunflower overlays, I used maple. I wanted something light in color and a tight, even grain so it would tolerate the cutting of the individual petals. I decided to do something a little different on them though. I wanted them to be more dimensional, but I didn't want to add a third layer (leaf base, sunflower petals, sunflower center) as it would begin to look too clunky. I thought about this some and came up with what I feel is a good answer.
> 
> I bevel cut the centers of the small sunflowers, just as I did the insides of the tray so that they would be slightly recessed. This would also raise the outer petals of the flowers off of the tray slightly and really give it some natural dimension without the appearance of it being heavy or bulky. I only needed to figure out the right angle to raise the thin 1/8" wood without the centers pushing all the way through, as I had only a little side surface to work with. After a couple of tries, I found that 15 degrees was sufficient to do the job. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with how this works out. It was just the look that I was going for. Plus it opens up a whole new train of thought for me for future designs. I like when that happens.
> 
> So for today, I will be refining these two projects and getting them finished and ultimately photographed. It is a good way to end the week and I have two more immediate designs I want to get working at as soon as I am done with these. It will be a busy day, yet a fun one.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


like them both sheila, and i agree with grizzman the flower one would look nice as a photo frame too.


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting on New Trays Completed*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday cutting out the two new candle trays. I can honestly say that it was quite a pleasure to do so. Many times people say that they wouldn't want to do woodworking for a living because it will take the fun out of it. I can see their point, but for myself, it is an extra bonus to be able to get paid for doing something that you absolutely love to do. I suppose that is why I am here.
> 
> There are so many different aspects to the business of woodworking that I can honestly say that I never get tired of any one of them. It doesn't seem that I get to spend enough time on any one task to do so. Even when I am doing the parts that I don't enjoy quite as much (such as book work) I know that soon I will be able to move on to other things that are more enjoyable. Everything is not cut and dry either. So many of the tasks overlap each other that even if I am doing something that I don't particularly like doing, there are usually breaks in between of talking to customers or answering questions or looking something up. All in all, it is far more desirable to me than working for someone else in a job that I am not fond of. It is a lot of hours (I never count) but at least I get to be creative.
> 
> During lunch yesterday we put on a few tutorial videos for Photoshop. The power of that program never ceases to amaze me. Although I only know a tiny portion of the adjustments and corrections that can be made with it, I always enjoy learning and I have been able to apply many of the techniques to my own photography to improve my pictures. I have done some photo restoration in the past (several years ago) and I also truly enjoyed working with the program. Since then, several upgrades have been released and now I am on version CS5 which is their newest and there are hundreds of tutorials available all over the internet and also from Adobe which highlight many of the most common features. I have already tried many of the adjustments and it is quite a bit of fun to see a mediocre or poor photograph come to life.
> 
> I stated before that my camera isn't very expensive as far as cameras go (it was under $200) yet the quality of my pictures is very good. This isn't because I am a great photographer, but because I have learned some very helpful basic adjustments which greatly improve the quality of the pictures I take. I leave the camera on its own automatic settings for the most part, and then do the changes in Photoshop when I am done. I do all the step-by-step photography for my magazine articles on my own and my editor has told me many times how much they have improved over the years. I know there is still more room for improvement however, and I like to continue learning and improving as I go along.
> 
> I feel like all these aspects of my work seem to overlap. Color, composition, layout, design all are a large part of everything I do. As is writing and teaching. It is all part of making a professional presentation that instructs the customer how to recreate the project themselves, and have fun and learn something in the process.
> 
> I see many other patterns available where the customer is only given line art and a few words on making the project. This is fine for someone who is skilled enough to already know what they are doing, but it is not helpful at all for the person who is new to the process and needs guidance and direction. There have been times that I have heard from people who have been frustrated with poorly written patterns. I think it is a shame because it turns them away from something that should have been an enjoyable experience for them. A couple of times I have been told that my instructions waste space because I tend to repeat the basic steps in every pattern. But I look at it as if the person why buys my patterns were newcomers to scroll sawing and I don't assume that they know things. It really isn't that I am writing down to them, but I feel that I should provide the information and they are welcome to take it or leave it. I would rather have too much there than not enough and err on the side of overkill.
> 
> So for today, I will be doing my sanding, staining, finishing and photography for these two new projects. I did take some snapshots this morning of the new candle trays, although nothing has even been sanded yet. I am very pleased with the designs and they both came together nicely.
> 
> The first shot is of the patriotic candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> This one was really fun and easy to do. I was debating with myself whether to make the stars rounded or pointed on this one and actually drew it up both ways. I choose to round them over because I thought that it would look good with the rounded edge of the banner around it. Also, doing the stars with sharp points will make it much more difficult for them to accomplish. I may decide to put both patterns in the packet though so the customer can choose which one they like best.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I am going to show this piece in natural wood, but I am also going to use the gel stain medium and add some color to it. I think it will look nice.
> 
> The other project is the sunflower candle tray. I decided to do another overlay project for this. I like overlays because it gives me more flexibility in my designing.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The base of the tray is all leaves. I decided to use oak because the design isn't what I would call intricate and I think it will hold up really well and give it an interesting look. I love oak but it doesn't always do well with delicate fretwork because of the deep and open grain. But it is good for stuff like this:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> For the sunflower overlays, I used maple. I wanted something light in color and a tight, even grain so it would tolerate the cutting of the individual petals. I decided to do something a little different on them though. I wanted them to be more dimensional, but I didn't want to add a third layer (leaf base, sunflower petals, sunflower center) as it would begin to look too clunky. I thought about this some and came up with what I feel is a good answer.
> 
> I bevel cut the centers of the small sunflowers, just as I did the insides of the tray so that they would be slightly recessed. This would also raise the outer petals of the flowers off of the tray slightly and really give it some natural dimension without the appearance of it being heavy or bulky. I only needed to figure out the right angle to raise the thin 1/8" wood without the centers pushing all the way through, as I had only a little side surface to work with. After a couple of tries, I found that 15 degrees was sufficient to do the job. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> I am really happy with how this works out. It was just the look that I was going for. Plus it opens up a whole new train of thought for me for future designs. I like when that happens.
> 
> So for today, I will be refining these two projects and getting them finished and ultimately photographed. It is a good way to end the week and I have two more immediate designs I want to get working at as soon as I am done with these. It will be a busy day, yet a fun one.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I was just thinking that about the sunflower tray. Thinking how I would adapt a leafy frame that I had to add a dimensional layer to it.
Nice design
The only problem with being your own boss is that you tend to be to hard on your self and also if you dont work you dont get paid!! Now thats a Bummer!!! But I suppose you cant have it all.


----------



## scrollgirl

*An Unexpected Adventure*

Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.

The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.

My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.

The adventure began.

I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).

Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.

"Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."

But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.

After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.

With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.

Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!

We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.

I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.

"Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.

As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.

We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.

It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)

We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.

Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.

In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.

While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.

We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.

It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.

The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):


From Shop Pictures

And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:


From Shop Pictures

These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.

"There's no place like home!"

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sounds like a horrible trip but great end results. Always good to get home.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


I've seen oscillating spindle sanders before but not a belt version. That looks useful. Takes the chore of oscillating the workpiece on an ordinary belt sander out of the equation.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


This is an awesome one Martyn. I will get more pics of it later when we set it up. Bernie has one at his shop and I used to use it all the time. We are going to make a rolling base of sorts so we can easily transport it outside and also hook it up to the new monster vac. I can't wait to make something and use it. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


well i lived in alaska for a long time and weather while on the road is no surprise to me and ive driven many white outs..in fact my job while in the army up there was a transport driver…going from one base to fairbanks was 375 miles…and sometimes it was smack tab in the middle of winter and you drove regardless of weather…so fun fun fun…lol…i love adventure myself and would have loved this trip…i am glad that your all safe and sound and home with your new treasures…yippie…now more fun with new tools…..have a great day today and dont suck up any cats …they would not like the experience…lol…someone might be interested in that talking cat …does pancakes have a new york accent…lol…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Actually, my daughter got him from a farm in Michigan. She then brought him to Chicago and then moved in with me here in Nova Scotia (all before he was 3 mos old!) That is one worldly cat! He used to cower at the regular vacuum, while Richard (our other red tabby) would follow you around while you used it. Eventually Pancakes has come to know (and trust) the 'regular monster' to the point of just having a slightly annoyed look on his face when I vacuumed - no more running for cover.

This, however, is something else. 

They are adaptable however and they do trust me. I am sure with some gentle talking (as gently as I can over the roar of the monster) I will be able to convince him "It's OK"

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Wow, quite the full day, eh? Looks like everything ended well!

You have the exact model of spindle sander I have and absolutely LOVE! It does everything you expect and then some. The suction attachment at the back works wonderfully - In a place like yours it will be extra nice!

Now all you need to do is get yourself some wooden spindles, some hook-n-loop tape and convert that thing to accept rolled sandpaper - works really well and is far easier storing flat pieces of sandpaper instead of a bunch of rolled four inch spindles! 

Check out my posting on this very topic: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42671

Good luck with all!

-bob


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sheila,

One thing I forgot to mention - the ONLY problem I ever had with the sander is ensuring the lift up front is perfectly flush when you lock it down. It has a habit of being a degree or so off at times. This is adjustable however and once you get it locked in all is wonderful!

-bob


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


thank´s for a blog with well told story 
always nice with a little freindly talk to a snowstorm …lol
glad you are home safely

congrat´s with your new toy´s 
if you make a cart to the sander then make place down under with a insulated room
for the wac to stay in with a hole in the bottom tolet the air come out 
and make the hose go thrugh the side of it (maybee even make it as a connection point for the hose)
I´m sure both you and pancake will like it to bee more silent 

take care
Dennis


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Hi Sheila;

I just love happy endings!

Have fun with the new toys.

Lee


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


That sander looks a great tool I wish we could get them in the UK . We have oscillating belt sanders available but about 3 feet wide x 6" the belt is 2.5 metres long. Martyn Axminster tools ( just down the road from you) do them for £509.99p They're great but big
Best
Trevor


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


You're going to love the sander. Since I've gotten that exact same sander, I've wondered how I ever lived without it. When I made my wife's unicorn for Chirstmas it really shined. To think, I've build several detailed horses similar to that and sanded all the little tiny overlay pieces by hand.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Adventure*
> 
> Life is full of adventure. Sometimes adventure comes into our lives uninvited. Other times we set out to find it. And then there are the times when we stumble upon it unintentionally and it takes us by surprise. Yesterday was one of those times for me.
> 
> The day began normal enough. I got up and did my mail and wrote my blog here and did all of my regular morning routine. I had planned on finishing the two new candle trays and photographing them and moving on with other projects.
> 
> My partner and I were talking about stuff and work in general and then it happened - we had an idea.
> 
> The adventure began.
> 
> I am unable to claim credit for this 'brilliant' idea, nor do I bear the full responsibility for it. All I knew was that between us and our conversation it was decided that we would take the day and drive to Halifax to go to Home Depot and purchase a Rigid Oscillating Spindle Sander and also a Rigid 6.0 hp shop vac. We had our sights on both of these things since Christmas and had received some money toward them and it seemed like a good time to jump in and take the plunge and buy them. After all, we had recently acquired some extra storage space due to the organization project last week. My partner had just finished building another beautiful basket which required several hours of hand sanding and the sander would have come in mighty handy, as would the shop vac. I am sure you all as fellow workers know how it is. All of a sudden, the 'want' turns into the 'need' and depending how good you are at justifying yourself, you find yourself in the car and heading out to acquire your new tool(s).
> 
> Now of course, we called HD first. Not the one in Halifax, as that was a three plus hour drive away, but the one in New Minus, which was under two hours on the road. We were saddened to hear that although they had the Vac in stock, they did not have (nor did they carry) the Oscillating Spindle Sander. Excitement turned to bitter disappointment as I listened as my partner relayed the information.
> 
> "Oh, well" I thought to myself. "I will be better off finishing up these trays anyway."
> 
> But then I heard a note of hope in his voice, and he said to the clerk "Really?" My ears perked up.
> 
> After he hung up, he informed me that in both the Halifax and Dartmouth stores, they had no less than five (yes, FIVE) of the sanders in stock.
> 
> With my hope rekindled, before I knew what I was saying, I blurted out "Let's go!" That was all it took.
> 
> Like two children heading off to an amusement park we fed the cats some extra food, packed up our necessities and headed off. The sky was overcast but calm and snow was lightly falling. It was going to be a fun day!
> 
> We drove for about an hour and a half, stopping for a quick bite to eat in Digby, as we were so excited that we left the house without eating and it was already after noon by the time we got there. We continued on our adventure perhaps another 45 minutes or so and the snow began coming down a bit harder. I believe it was at this time that we were fist aware of the weather, as the windshield began getting icy, to the point where we had to stop the car and clean off the wipers. The roads were getting nasty also and we slowed our speed to well under the limit.
> 
> I mentioned the obvious change in weather to my partner (sometimes he refers to me as "Captain Obvious") and it seemed we both had checked the weather forecast for the day. After all, we live in Nova Scotia and don't want to really be on the roads during a storm.
> 
> "Light Flurries", the forecast said. Surely it would clear up soon. We forged on.
> 
> As we approached Windsor and began the turn to cross the province, we were barely able to see. The "Light Flurries" turned into a full-fledged white-out and we were lucky to see 100 yards in front of us. We crawled on, and both agreed to share the blame equally for our stupidity.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to follow the plows most of the time and by the time we reached the city our nerves were a bit frazzled but we decided that it would probably be best to stay overnight and come home in the daylight the next day.
> 
> It was nearly 5pm when we arrived in Dartmouth, and the snow had turned to a steady rain. We were starving again and stopped at a place for a bit to eat. We had our supper and planned our route to Home Depot and pondered as to what to do about getting home ("Beam me up, Scottie" was somehow stuck in my head at the time.)
> 
> We got a map and figured out how to get to HD, which was no easy task. Halifax/Dartmouth area is a nightmare of tangled streets. It seems that no matter how many times I have been there I still am unable to figure out where I am. Everything always looks familiar because I am sure that I have been driving down each street at one time or another in my quest to get to another destination. I grew up in the Chicago area, where everything is set up in a grid. You can go from 100 North Cicero Avenue to 250 South Cicero avenue and the route is a straight shot. As long as you don't turn, you will be fine.
> 
> Not so in Halifax. It is a tangled mess of streets that lead in circles and it is further complicated by the fact that Bedford Basin and Halifax Harbor divide the two areas and the only way across is via one of two bridges, unless you go around.
> 
> In any case, we finally made it to Home Depot and I have to tell you that being there was the most positive part of our day. (That alone should put it in perspective!) There was even two helpful clerks that came up to us to help us out and beside the fact that the one nice man told us that they didn't sell the 4" x 24" extra sanding belts for the sander and we found no less than 16 (yes, sixteen) boxes of them among the sanding belts, everything went fine. We were even able to (barely) fit the two large boxes in the back seat of the my partner's Sunfire.
> 
> While we were in the store, another miracle happened - it warmed up and actually stopped raining. The pavement was actually clear, albeit wet, and the roads were much better. We decided to try to get home after all. We made a pact that if the weather changed again, we would stop along the way and wait it out. We also agreed that time was not an issue and even if it took several hours extra, we would go slow.
> 
> We arrived home close to midnight. The conditions went from average to somewhat poor in the valley, where snow was still falling, but from Digby on it was just normal wet. When we finally pulled into the driveway around midnight, I wanted to kiss the ground like the pope does. I was really, really glad to be here.
> 
> It was a LONG day, but now it is behind us and today I plan to get some serious work done. I have some pictures of the new additions to our tools.
> 
> The new Vac (or the "Mega-Monster" as Pancakes calls it):
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> And the new Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander:
> 
> 
> From Shop Pictures
> 
> These both have good reviews and will be wonderful additions to our work. I can't wait to play with them! I am very happy that yesterday is behind us though and we are safe and sound in our little place.
> 
> "There's no place like home!"
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Shelia, seems like we have had the same experiences at different times and different places. I am in that adventure of preparing to do more woodworking and getting set up for it. I too was raised on the flat land with a grid system.  Took me a while to get used to hills with twisted streets and dead ends when I came to WA ;-)

Looks like you are set up to do some real production and fill that web site to over flowing!! Now, for a CNC scroll saw with auto thread for the blade ;-))

Grizz mention of driving white outs reminds me of a time or two I had that in fog. No fun, just watch the side of the road. Logging road, not highway. One night a friend and I were going hunting in Eastern WA. We were traveling about 60 mph on a road that looked to be bare and dry. We saw a car wrecked off to the side of the road. John was an EMT and we thought we had better make sure everything was OK because we were miles from nowhere in the winter.

When I started to brake, the truck started to slide. I took my foot off the brake and it took a mile to get stopped. We finally got back to the car. When I stepped out onto the pavement, I literally could not stand on it. It was the slickest dry ice I have ever seen in my life. The fellow in the car was OK. He said he was just going to walk home as his ranch was near by. There was enough moon light to walk across the fields which was a lot safer than driving. We proceeded, but at a substantially slower pace!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*

Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.

First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.

Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.

Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.

When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)

Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed. 

I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.

I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.

Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

And the close up:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.

And the close up:


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.

I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


I *love* the patriotic candle tray. The way the stripes flow is just really pretty.

My "one of those days" was yesterday. I'm staying firmly inside hoping today manages to just be a Sunday


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


This too shall pass… (big hug)

As for Coco's gustatory excursions into the world of computers, have you tried Tabasco sauce? A few drops smeared on the wires should convince her to try Tender Vittles instead.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


Thanks Lis! I am almost afraid to add color to it, but it may look even better. It was a very easy pattern to cut and lots of fun. Cross your fingers it will come out nice. 

Paul - that is a GREAT idea!! She usually goes in spurts and there is seemingly nothing that stops her. Then she is good for a year or so. I don't know. We have all the wireless stuff we can, but these light cords are her favorites. I will definitely give the Tabasco a try. I can't afford another Wacom tablet!

Thanks! ((hug back)) Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


I have to agree with you Sheila, I am uncertain about the colour. It might look better! But it looks really, really good right now.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


I'm not American as you know Sheila but the last photo spelt Star spangled banner to me without reading the text. I think they are really quite amazing
Trevor


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


well i hope that things have smoothed out this morning…oh the animals in our lives..the other day i caught my puppy…not so small anymore with the thin cord to my headphones in her mouth…one good chomp would have made them trash…unless i could develop the skills you have with small wires…but yea..im glad you were able to fix things…love the outcome of the trays though…congrats…whats next..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


those dear cats 
our cat had the same idea the first copple of years 
and even thow I am very fammilair with electronic of all kind
I don´t like the microwire´s very much …lol
once when I got a new Drill ,just unpacked under 1 hour later 
our cat had detroy the wire :-( ..........I realy was ready to sell it 
but glad my daughter talked me in to ceep that ….....cat

and about the water dish or food dish I can tell you
that you deffently ain´t alone I think every dog or cat owner 
had try´d the same ….and I just hate to get wet sock´s …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mahadevwood

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


Wonderful candle tray Your work is amazing I have no words to describe for this job !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Rocky Start - But It Will Get Better, Right?*
> 
> Today is already one of 'those days'. Within the first hour of getting out of bed, I already found several mishaps that I had to deal with.
> 
> First of all, I came to my computer to read my mail and I noticed my Wacom pen tablet wasn't working. At first I thought nothing of it, as the USB plug sometimes pulls out a bit and just needs to be pushed in. But that wasn't the case. Upon further inspection, I realized that my cat Coco had chewed through the wire. She goes through periods of chewing those thin wires like that and hasn't been doing it for over two years, but it seems she felt like it last night.
> 
> Since the cord doesn't unplug from my tablet, I had to do micro-surgery on it and reconnect the four small wires inside, as well as the wires that wrapped around them. Over the last several years, I have become quite adept in reconnecting chewed wires on everything from the phone to keyboards, mice and routers. It is a skill that I have learned by necessity, not choice and it is a good thing that I really love the cats or Coco would have been sent packing a long time ago. Most of the time she is sweet and gentle and a lovely pet. She just gets her moments.
> 
> Upon successfully reconnecting the wires on my tablet with the pen up and running again, I went to the kitchen to get my coffee. On the way, I noticed that Coco had gotten sick on the floor. Obviously her midnight snack of wires didn't agree to her. On the way to get paper towels, I stepped into a puddle of water on the floor. It seems my other cat Pancakes has taken to dragging his water dish half way across the kitchen and dumping the water. My next door neighbor's cats have done the same thing for over a year now, and I found it quite comical. Whenever I was over at his place to do laundry, the water dish was in the middle of the kitchen floor and water was spilled along the way. Perhaps the cats have developed a type of communication system between the walls and his cats informed Pancakes how much fun they had dragging the dish and Pancakes thought he would give it a go. They are probably sitting there laughing to themselves at night thinking how funny we human owners looked cleaning up the water time and time and time again.
> 
> When all was settled, I again went to my computer and came across what was actually two messages from Sears. I had ordered curtains last week from their catalog and was expecting delivery to the pick up center yesterday. I had to order them twice, as the first order was screwed up. When I went through the ordering process, everything was in stock and fine. When I received the confirmation email only a few moments later, it seems that the curtains themselves were discontinued and not available, and they were only going to ship the valances. That would not do. So I immediately called the customer service to cancel the order. I was assured that everything was canceled and I proceeded to pick out something else out. This time I called to place my order, to insure me that everything would be available. It was and for the most part everything with that order went fine. However, I received an email this morning, stating that BOTH of my orders were ready for pickup. Upon checking my credit card statement, I discovered that I had indeed been charged for both orders. (Grrrrr!)
> 
> Of course it is Sunday and everything is closed.
> 
> I hope the day gets better. I realize that these are only minor things in the big picture of life, but I would like to start over please and see if I can't do this better the second time around. I had better not do anything with power tools today or anything really important.
> 
> I did get the two trays sanded and put a light coat of mineral oil on them for photographing them yesterday. They are quite dry this morning and I need to dress up the candles and take the final shots of them in that state today. I then will add the color to them and re-photograph them with color for the final presentation. Well, that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Below are pictures of the Sunflower Candle Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The first picture is of the base, and the next two are of the overlay sunflowers. I think they came out nice. I agree with the others who suggested this as a picture frame. I think lots of the trays would be suitable as such.
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray
> 
> The Patriotic Candle Tray is also done in the same manner. I really like it without color, although I think I will try to add some color just to see how it will look.
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> The birdseye maple really looks good on this pattern. I love the figure of the wood.
> 
> And the close up:
> 
> 
> From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray
> 
> I will post the final pictures tomorrow (barring all disasters). I would have loved to finish them before this, as I have some other ideas that I really want to get busy with. Hopefully things will get better as the day goes on and I got all the icky stuff out of the way early. We will just have to do our best, I suppose.
> 
> I hope you have a fun day today and have lots of time to be creative.


Your cats remeinded me of a woman's baby I once knew. She asked me if chewing on the lamp cords was dangerous? Funny if it weren't so tragic, eh? Brunette too!! )

Those trays are awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two Designs Completed*

Well, the cats are still alive. When I awoke this morning, all the electronics seem to be working. Nothing was chewed. No one got sick on the floor (that I have seen.) The water dish was only dragged slightly from its normal place, with only a little water spilled. It's going to be a good day! 

There is another 4-5 inches of snow on the ground this morning (more flurries!) and it is really looking pretty outside. I need to go to the post office today though to mail out an order. So some shoveling out will be in order. We went for a walk last night and it was quite bitter out. One of the first times I felt rather uncomfortably cold. We took the road down to the mill and came back through the woods on the other side of the river, as the wind was much less biting in the woods. It was quite a work out because we were walking through yesterday's fresh snow. It is kind of neat to be the first set of tracks on newly fallen snow. That made it worth the cold.

I was able to finish staining and photographing my two candle trays yesterday. I am pleased at how they came to life. I am always afraid when they look good in a natural color that I will ruin them by staining them. I must admit, the Gingerbread Candle Tray that I used in the video didn't seem to take the coloring as well as I would have liked. I used Aspen for that piece and I didn't oil it or have any finish on it at all prior to staining. It seemed to me that the stain didn't absorb as evenly as it has on the other pieces that I have made. I wonder if it is because of how soft the wood is. It seemed that it was quite porous. I will have to do some more experiments later on with it.

These two trays came out fine, I thought. Using the gel stain on the oak is always a good result it seems. The color is transparent enough to allow the natural grain to show through, yet it is tinted.

Here is a picture of the finished Sunflower Candle Tray pieces:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

And the detail of the design:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

I really like the recessed centers of the flowers. I had someone suggest a video on how to do the recessing process that I do for the trays and the flower centers and I think that is a great idea. In fact, that is one of the things I plan to demonstrate at the show in March. It is quite a simple process, yet I receive many questions on it. I think the best thing would be to show how easy it is and people will understand it better.

And here is the final tray:


From SLD342 Sunflower Candle Tray

I truly love the color on this one. I think it really makes the project stand out.

For the Patriotic Candle Tray, I decided to go with some muted colors:


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

I hadn't planned on using white at all for the tray - just for the star but when I was doing it, it really needed something different on the edge.


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

I think the white kind of frames the tray better and accents the flowing stripes. I also toyed with the idea of putting the white stripe in between the two red ones, but that I feel would have made the piece look too choppy. so I left it on the outer edge. I think it looks OK also.


From SLD 341 Patriotic Candle Tray

I am fairly happy with both of these additions to my pattern line. I have several other new designs that I am going to be working on this week. For today, I need to get the pictures and list to the wholesaler for the next catalog. I also want to start drawing my next designs so I can get them done in time to get them to her. It will depend on how strict she is with her deadlines.

As it is getting light out, I see that the snow is still falling quite heavily. They are the tiny, fine flakes however and it isn't accumulating as quickly as you would think. It is going to be a good day, I hope and I hope to accomplish quite a bit.

I wish you all a great Monday.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Calm*

I can honestly say that things have been going fairly smoothly around here. It makes for a good life, but also a quiet blog.

I finished compiling my submission list to the wholesaler yesterday and sent it on its way. We have almost 20 new designs to offer between us, which isn't too bad considering that the last deadline was only about two months ago. If you also consider that the holidays were thrown in there and I spent a bit of time on gifts, we didn't do too badly.

I have several more things I want to complete before the month's end, which is only a week away, so I am trying my best to draw them up and get them ready. There is also the chance that some of these will still be able to make it into the next catalog, depending on how flexible the dates are. It doesn't hurt to offer in any case.

Could it be that all this organization is paying off? Hummm . . . . ? I can't help but think of the movies when the main character announces "From now on, its going to be smooth sailing!" and soon after disaster befalls. But I prefer to think that some of the planning and hard work we have been doing is responsible.

It is an odd feeling for me to be caught up. Although I have to catch up on several emails, most of my deadlines are met or close to being met. I am enjoying the job I am doing every day and it is fun to see the new ideas coming to life. My partner has come up with some wonderful winners lately and it is also a great feeling to have such a talented partner to share things with. Life is good.

So with that said, I will keep things short today. I almost completed drawing up another design for a tray yesterday. It only needs to be tweaked and it will be ready to cut. I have three more designs that I want to do right away before I forget them, so I may just continue drawing until they are done and then do the cutting all at once. We will have to see.

I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Tuesday. Be creative and have fun today.


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I can honestly say that things have been going fairly smoothly around here. It makes for a good life, but also a quiet blog.
> 
> I finished compiling my submission list to the wholesaler yesterday and sent it on its way. We have almost 20 new designs to offer between us, which isn't too bad considering that the last deadline was only about two months ago. If you also consider that the holidays were thrown in there and I spent a bit of time on gifts, we didn't do too badly.
> 
> I have several more things I want to complete before the month's end, which is only a week away, so I am trying my best to draw them up and get them ready. There is also the chance that some of these will still be able to make it into the next catalog, depending on how flexible the dates are. It doesn't hurt to offer in any case.
> 
> Could it be that all this organization is paying off? Hummm . . . . ? I can't help but think of the movies when the main character announces "From now on, its going to be smooth sailing!" and soon after disaster befalls. But I prefer to think that some of the planning and hard work we have been doing is responsible.
> 
> It is an odd feeling for me to be caught up. Although I have to catch up on several emails, most of my deadlines are met or close to being met. I am enjoying the job I am doing every day and it is fun to see the new ideas coming to life. My partner has come up with some wonderful winners lately and it is also a great feeling to have such a talented partner to share things with. Life is good.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep things short today. I almost completed drawing up another design for a tray yesterday. It only needs to be tweaked and it will be ready to cut. I have three more designs that I want to do right away before I forget them, so I may just continue drawing until they are done and then do the cutting all at once. We will have to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Tuesday. Be creative and have fun today.


Shelia, I am glad to hear things are going well. You deserve it after all your hard work!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I can honestly say that things have been going fairly smoothly around here. It makes for a good life, but also a quiet blog.
> 
> I finished compiling my submission list to the wholesaler yesterday and sent it on its way. We have almost 20 new designs to offer between us, which isn't too bad considering that the last deadline was only about two months ago. If you also consider that the holidays were thrown in there and I spent a bit of time on gifts, we didn't do too badly.
> 
> I have several more things I want to complete before the month's end, which is only a week away, so I am trying my best to draw them up and get them ready. There is also the chance that some of these will still be able to make it into the next catalog, depending on how flexible the dates are. It doesn't hurt to offer in any case.
> 
> Could it be that all this organization is paying off? Hummm . . . . ? I can't help but think of the movies when the main character announces "From now on, its going to be smooth sailing!" and soon after disaster befalls. But I prefer to think that some of the planning and hard work we have been doing is responsible.
> 
> It is an odd feeling for me to be caught up. Although I have to catch up on several emails, most of my deadlines are met or close to being met. I am enjoying the job I am doing every day and it is fun to see the new ideas coming to life. My partner has come up with some wonderful winners lately and it is also a great feeling to have such a talented partner to share things with. Life is good.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep things short today. I almost completed drawing up another design for a tray yesterday. It only needs to be tweaked and it will be ready to cut. I have three more designs that I want to do right away before I forget them, so I may just continue drawing until they are done and then do the cutting all at once. We will have to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Tuesday. Be creative and have fun today.


Sounds a bit like the England cricket team. Sometimes you just have to get used to things going right for a change.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I can honestly say that things have been going fairly smoothly around here. It makes for a good life, but also a quiet blog.
> 
> I finished compiling my submission list to the wholesaler yesterday and sent it on its way. We have almost 20 new designs to offer between us, which isn't too bad considering that the last deadline was only about two months ago. If you also consider that the holidays were thrown in there and I spent a bit of time on gifts, we didn't do too badly.
> 
> I have several more things I want to complete before the month's end, which is only a week away, so I am trying my best to draw them up and get them ready. There is also the chance that some of these will still be able to make it into the next catalog, depending on how flexible the dates are. It doesn't hurt to offer in any case.
> 
> Could it be that all this organization is paying off? Hummm . . . . ? I can't help but think of the movies when the main character announces "From now on, its going to be smooth sailing!" and soon after disaster befalls. But I prefer to think that some of the planning and hard work we have been doing is responsible.
> 
> It is an odd feeling for me to be caught up. Although I have to catch up on several emails, most of my deadlines are met or close to being met. I am enjoying the job I am doing every day and it is fun to see the new ideas coming to life. My partner has come up with some wonderful winners lately and it is also a great feeling to have such a talented partner to share things with. Life is good.
> 
> So with that said, I will keep things short today. I almost completed drawing up another design for a tray yesterday. It only needs to be tweaked and it will be ready to cut. I have three more designs that I want to do right away before I forget them, so I may just continue drawing until they are done and then do the cutting all at once. We will have to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Tuesday. Be creative and have fun today.


Thanks, Guys! Sometimes peaceful does take some getting used to. I'll take it though!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Continued Progress*

The day seemed to fly by yesterday. I spent the better part of the morning and early afternoon catching up on paperwork and emails. It always amazes me how quickly I can fall behind in those departments. It seems that if I am not on top of things for even a day, they seem to pile up quickly.

I like corresponding with my customers and my friends. My customers are nice and pleasant to talk to and they always have some good ideas or thoughts on my patterns. I love to see what others do with my designs because it encourages others to be creative too. My partner suggested yesterday that we have a contest of some sort which would invite customers to improvise on my patterns to see what they would come up with. I think that would be kind of a fun idea and it will be a great way to get people involved.

One of my weakest areas in my business is keeping up my 'customer's gallery' page on my website. I have had several customers send me in wonderful pictures of their projects made with my patterns and I would like to show them all on that page, but I just haven't seen to find the time to post them. I am bad enough at posting my own projects up here, and finally put one up yesterday. I noticed on my home page here that it showed the pumpkin candle tray from mid-October as my last project that I posted here. I suppose that they have all been here in the blog, but then I forget to put them on the project page. I will catch up eventually though, and will try to get one up every several days so not to flood the project section by putting them all at once. I wish there were a way where we could add projects to our gallery without them appearing on the page.

After the correspondence, I spent the rest of the day drawing. I had submitted the list and the pictures of the new stuff for the catalog on Monday and I had another few photographs to send over yesterday. My partner made another set of small tea light and votive candle trays that really came out nice. We wanted to include them in the submissions. The theme he used on this set were deer. Here is the picture of the votive holder:










And here is the tea light holder:










I like them both very much and think these smaller sets will be very appealing to everyone.

I finished drawing another design, but it took most of the rest of the day and early evening. Since the next catalog is due out in the next month or so, I wanted to have something for Easter. Easter eggs are fun to scroll saw because the infinite number of designs you can have in them. I only had a small area to play around with though, as the eggs are just over an inch tall, but I came up with some fun designs and alternated them with some 'chocolate' bunnies. This will be another design where I can use pastel colors to make the eggs stand out and also some dark brown stain so the bunnies resemble chocolate bunnies that we are all familiar with. I also included all eight egg designs as the charms, so with the tray they will get a bonus set of ornaments. I figured it would give my customer a small bonus and make the pattern more valuable to them.

Here is a small section of the drawing:


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

I can't wait to cut this one out. I am really excited how it looks even on paper. I am going to need to wait however, because my partner is in the middle of doing an absolutely awesome design and will be using the saw today. He designed smaller candle trays for the votive and tea lights that he loosely based on my art deco candle tray and the designs he came up with is amazing. I believe the one holder has over 400 internal cuts in it and he should finish it today. He then wants to start on the other.

I am so pleased at seeing him produce such a high caliber pattern and I am thrilled to say that I just love it. It is wonderful to be able to work with someone who does such a great quality of work. I will try to sneak a picture of it when it is done and post it here tomorrow.

I can see a future where we may have to get an additional scroll saw (just kidding!)

I am going to continue drawing today. I am working on Spring and Summer themed projects in hopes that they will make the time cut into the next catalogs. If not, I will be in good shape for my own site and they will make the next one. It is a win/win situation. I like having these deadlines to work towards. I think I do my best with time frames spelled out. It gives me a clear goal to shoot for.

I look forward to a productive day and hope you all have one also.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Continued Progress*
> 
> The day seemed to fly by yesterday. I spent the better part of the morning and early afternoon catching up on paperwork and emails. It always amazes me how quickly I can fall behind in those departments. It seems that if I am not on top of things for even a day, they seem to pile up quickly.
> 
> I like corresponding with my customers and my friends. My customers are nice and pleasant to talk to and they always have some good ideas or thoughts on my patterns. I love to see what others do with my designs because it encourages others to be creative too. My partner suggested yesterday that we have a contest of some sort which would invite customers to improvise on my patterns to see what they would come up with. I think that would be kind of a fun idea and it will be a great way to get people involved.
> 
> One of my weakest areas in my business is keeping up my 'customer's gallery' page on my website. I have had several customers send me in wonderful pictures of their projects made with my patterns and I would like to show them all on that page, but I just haven't seen to find the time to post them. I am bad enough at posting my own projects up here, and finally put one up yesterday. I noticed on my home page here that it showed the pumpkin candle tray from mid-October as my last project that I posted here. I suppose that they have all been here in the blog, but then I forget to put them on the project page. I will catch up eventually though, and will try to get one up every several days so not to flood the project section by putting them all at once. I wish there were a way where we could add projects to our gallery without them appearing on the page.
> 
> After the correspondence, I spent the rest of the day drawing. I had submitted the list and the pictures of the new stuff for the catalog on Monday and I had another few photographs to send over yesterday. My partner made another set of small tea light and votive candle trays that really came out nice. We wanted to include them in the submissions. The theme he used on this set were deer. Here is the picture of the votive holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the tea light holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both very much and think these smaller sets will be very appealing to everyone.
> 
> I finished drawing another design, but it took most of the rest of the day and early evening. Since the next catalog is due out in the next month or so, I wanted to have something for Easter. Easter eggs are fun to scroll saw because the infinite number of designs you can have in them. I only had a small area to play around with though, as the eggs are just over an inch tall, but I came up with some fun designs and alternated them with some 'chocolate' bunnies. This will be another design where I can use pastel colors to make the eggs stand out and also some dark brown stain so the bunnies resemble chocolate bunnies that we are all familiar with. I also included all eight egg designs as the charms, so with the tray they will get a bonus set of ornaments. I figured it would give my customer a small bonus and make the pattern more valuable to them.
> 
> Here is a small section of the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I can't wait to cut this one out. I am really excited how it looks even on paper. I am going to need to wait however, because my partner is in the middle of doing an absolutely awesome design and will be using the saw today. He designed smaller candle trays for the votive and tea lights that he loosely based on my art deco candle tray and the designs he came up with is amazing. I believe the one holder has over 400 internal cuts in it and he should finish it today. He then wants to start on the other.
> 
> I am so pleased at seeing him produce such a high caliber pattern and I am thrilled to say that I just love it. It is wonderful to be able to work with someone who does such a great quality of work. I will try to sneak a picture of it when it is done and post it here tomorrow.
> 
> I can see a future where we may have to get an additional scroll saw (just kidding!)
> 
> I am going to continue drawing today. I am working on Spring and Summer themed projects in hopes that they will make the time cut into the next catalogs. If not, I will be in good shape for my own site and they will make the next one. It is a win/win situation. I like having these deadlines to work towards. I think I do my best with time frames spelled out. It gives me a clear goal to shoot for.
> 
> I look forward to a productive day and hope you all have one also.


I realy like the dearpattern on the first candleholder 
something in it say me you can use it another item with the same landscape

and a nice idea ith the 3d pattern on the other 
something a carver cuold use to pop that dear

welljust my tired two cent 
take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Continued Progress*
> 
> The day seemed to fly by yesterday. I spent the better part of the morning and early afternoon catching up on paperwork and emails. It always amazes me how quickly I can fall behind in those departments. It seems that if I am not on top of things for even a day, they seem to pile up quickly.
> 
> I like corresponding with my customers and my friends. My customers are nice and pleasant to talk to and they always have some good ideas or thoughts on my patterns. I love to see what others do with my designs because it encourages others to be creative too. My partner suggested yesterday that we have a contest of some sort which would invite customers to improvise on my patterns to see what they would come up with. I think that would be kind of a fun idea and it will be a great way to get people involved.
> 
> One of my weakest areas in my business is keeping up my 'customer's gallery' page on my website. I have had several customers send me in wonderful pictures of their projects made with my patterns and I would like to show them all on that page, but I just haven't seen to find the time to post them. I am bad enough at posting my own projects up here, and finally put one up yesterday. I noticed on my home page here that it showed the pumpkin candle tray from mid-October as my last project that I posted here. I suppose that they have all been here in the blog, but then I forget to put them on the project page. I will catch up eventually though, and will try to get one up every several days so not to flood the project section by putting them all at once. I wish there were a way where we could add projects to our gallery without them appearing on the page.
> 
> After the correspondence, I spent the rest of the day drawing. I had submitted the list and the pictures of the new stuff for the catalog on Monday and I had another few photographs to send over yesterday. My partner made another set of small tea light and votive candle trays that really came out nice. We wanted to include them in the submissions. The theme he used on this set were deer. Here is the picture of the votive holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the tea light holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both very much and think these smaller sets will be very appealing to everyone.
> 
> I finished drawing another design, but it took most of the rest of the day and early evening. Since the next catalog is due out in the next month or so, I wanted to have something for Easter. Easter eggs are fun to scroll saw because the infinite number of designs you can have in them. I only had a small area to play around with though, as the eggs are just over an inch tall, but I came up with some fun designs and alternated them with some 'chocolate' bunnies. This will be another design where I can use pastel colors to make the eggs stand out and also some dark brown stain so the bunnies resemble chocolate bunnies that we are all familiar with. I also included all eight egg designs as the charms, so with the tray they will get a bonus set of ornaments. I figured it would give my customer a small bonus and make the pattern more valuable to them.
> 
> Here is a small section of the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I can't wait to cut this one out. I am really excited how it looks even on paper. I am going to need to wait however, because my partner is in the middle of doing an absolutely awesome design and will be using the saw today. He designed smaller candle trays for the votive and tea lights that he loosely based on my art deco candle tray and the designs he came up with is amazing. I believe the one holder has over 400 internal cuts in it and he should finish it today. He then wants to start on the other.
> 
> I am so pleased at seeing him produce such a high caliber pattern and I am thrilled to say that I just love it. It is wonderful to be able to work with someone who does such a great quality of work. I will try to sneak a picture of it when it is done and post it here tomorrow.
> 
> I can see a future where we may have to get an additional scroll saw (just kidding!)
> 
> I am going to continue drawing today. I am working on Spring and Summer themed projects in hopes that they will make the time cut into the next catalogs. If not, I will be in good shape for my own site and they will make the next one. It is a win/win situation. I like having these deadlines to work towards. I think I do my best with time frames spelled out. It gives me a clear goal to shoot for.
> 
> I look forward to a productive day and hope you all have one also.


Thanks Dennis:
Yes, sometimes it is difficult to think of a way to make things look nice on a flat surface. I also was thinking for my larger candle trays that I would sometimes add some stand up figures to give them more appeal. I never thought of the carving aspect of it though. I do agree that it would be something simple that someone who carves may like to attempt. That is a great idea.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Continued Progress*
> 
> The day seemed to fly by yesterday. I spent the better part of the morning and early afternoon catching up on paperwork and emails. It always amazes me how quickly I can fall behind in those departments. It seems that if I am not on top of things for even a day, they seem to pile up quickly.
> 
> I like corresponding with my customers and my friends. My customers are nice and pleasant to talk to and they always have some good ideas or thoughts on my patterns. I love to see what others do with my designs because it encourages others to be creative too. My partner suggested yesterday that we have a contest of some sort which would invite customers to improvise on my patterns to see what they would come up with. I think that would be kind of a fun idea and it will be a great way to get people involved.
> 
> One of my weakest areas in my business is keeping up my 'customer's gallery' page on my website. I have had several customers send me in wonderful pictures of their projects made with my patterns and I would like to show them all on that page, but I just haven't seen to find the time to post them. I am bad enough at posting my own projects up here, and finally put one up yesterday. I noticed on my home page here that it showed the pumpkin candle tray from mid-October as my last project that I posted here. I suppose that they have all been here in the blog, but then I forget to put them on the project page. I will catch up eventually though, and will try to get one up every several days so not to flood the project section by putting them all at once. I wish there were a way where we could add projects to our gallery without them appearing on the page.
> 
> After the correspondence, I spent the rest of the day drawing. I had submitted the list and the pictures of the new stuff for the catalog on Monday and I had another few photographs to send over yesterday. My partner made another set of small tea light and votive candle trays that really came out nice. We wanted to include them in the submissions. The theme he used on this set were deer. Here is the picture of the votive holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the tea light holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both very much and think these smaller sets will be very appealing to everyone.
> 
> I finished drawing another design, but it took most of the rest of the day and early evening. Since the next catalog is due out in the next month or so, I wanted to have something for Easter. Easter eggs are fun to scroll saw because the infinite number of designs you can have in them. I only had a small area to play around with though, as the eggs are just over an inch tall, but I came up with some fun designs and alternated them with some 'chocolate' bunnies. This will be another design where I can use pastel colors to make the eggs stand out and also some dark brown stain so the bunnies resemble chocolate bunnies that we are all familiar with. I also included all eight egg designs as the charms, so with the tray they will get a bonus set of ornaments. I figured it would give my customer a small bonus and make the pattern more valuable to them.
> 
> Here is a small section of the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I can't wait to cut this one out. I am really excited how it looks even on paper. I am going to need to wait however, because my partner is in the middle of doing an absolutely awesome design and will be using the saw today. He designed smaller candle trays for the votive and tea lights that he loosely based on my art deco candle tray and the designs he came up with is amazing. I believe the one holder has over 400 internal cuts in it and he should finish it today. He then wants to start on the other.
> 
> I am so pleased at seeing him produce such a high caliber pattern and I am thrilled to say that I just love it. It is wonderful to be able to work with someone who does such a great quality of work. I will try to sneak a picture of it when it is done and post it here tomorrow.
> 
> I can see a future where we may have to get an additional scroll saw (just kidding!)
> 
> I am going to continue drawing today. I am working on Spring and Summer themed projects in hopes that they will make the time cut into the next catalogs. If not, I will be in good shape for my own site and they will make the next one. It is a win/win situation. I like having these deadlines to work towards. I think I do my best with time frames spelled out. It gives me a clear goal to shoot for.
> 
> I look forward to a productive day and hope you all have one also.


well Sheila I was realy in doubt if I shuold have made that coment 
since I don´t dare to upset you (in respect of your big knowledge and as an artist)
and it was the little different angle you had taken the picture in
if it had been spot on I wuold never had seen it 
I gess it was a comparing tothe other pattern that looks so crispy and delikat
my tired brain (17 hours on job) made me do….lol

just glad you cuold use it to try another direction in your big palet of art knowledge 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Continued Progress*
> 
> The day seemed to fly by yesterday. I spent the better part of the morning and early afternoon catching up on paperwork and emails. It always amazes me how quickly I can fall behind in those departments. It seems that if I am not on top of things for even a day, they seem to pile up quickly.
> 
> I like corresponding with my customers and my friends. My customers are nice and pleasant to talk to and they always have some good ideas or thoughts on my patterns. I love to see what others do with my designs because it encourages others to be creative too. My partner suggested yesterday that we have a contest of some sort which would invite customers to improvise on my patterns to see what they would come up with. I think that would be kind of a fun idea and it will be a great way to get people involved.
> 
> One of my weakest areas in my business is keeping up my 'customer's gallery' page on my website. I have had several customers send me in wonderful pictures of their projects made with my patterns and I would like to show them all on that page, but I just haven't seen to find the time to post them. I am bad enough at posting my own projects up here, and finally put one up yesterday. I noticed on my home page here that it showed the pumpkin candle tray from mid-October as my last project that I posted here. I suppose that they have all been here in the blog, but then I forget to put them on the project page. I will catch up eventually though, and will try to get one up every several days so not to flood the project section by putting them all at once. I wish there were a way where we could add projects to our gallery without them appearing on the page.
> 
> After the correspondence, I spent the rest of the day drawing. I had submitted the list and the pictures of the new stuff for the catalog on Monday and I had another few photographs to send over yesterday. My partner made another set of small tea light and votive candle trays that really came out nice. We wanted to include them in the submissions. The theme he used on this set were deer. Here is the picture of the votive holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the tea light holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both very much and think these smaller sets will be very appealing to everyone.
> 
> I finished drawing another design, but it took most of the rest of the day and early evening. Since the next catalog is due out in the next month or so, I wanted to have something for Easter. Easter eggs are fun to scroll saw because the infinite number of designs you can have in them. I only had a small area to play around with though, as the eggs are just over an inch tall, but I came up with some fun designs and alternated them with some 'chocolate' bunnies. This will be another design where I can use pastel colors to make the eggs stand out and also some dark brown stain so the bunnies resemble chocolate bunnies that we are all familiar with. I also included all eight egg designs as the charms, so with the tray they will get a bonus set of ornaments. I figured it would give my customer a small bonus and make the pattern more valuable to them.
> 
> Here is a small section of the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I can't wait to cut this one out. I am really excited how it looks even on paper. I am going to need to wait however, because my partner is in the middle of doing an absolutely awesome design and will be using the saw today. He designed smaller candle trays for the votive and tea lights that he loosely based on my art deco candle tray and the designs he came up with is amazing. I believe the one holder has over 400 internal cuts in it and he should finish it today. He then wants to start on the other.
> 
> I am so pleased at seeing him produce such a high caliber pattern and I am thrilled to say that I just love it. It is wonderful to be able to work with someone who does such a great quality of work. I will try to sneak a picture of it when it is done and post it here tomorrow.
> 
> I can see a future where we may have to get an additional scroll saw (just kidding!)
> 
> I am going to continue drawing today. I am working on Spring and Summer themed projects in hopes that they will make the time cut into the next catalogs. If not, I will be in good shape for my own site and they will make the next one. It is a win/win situation. I like having these deadlines to work towards. I think I do my best with time frames spelled out. It gives me a clear goal to shoot for.
> 
> I look forward to a productive day and hope you all have one also.


Oh, Dennis:
I like to hear other people's ideas. I love the fact that when creating woodworking projects, it seems that many different people can add a different twist to the same project. It really helps us all think of things in a broader sense. I always welcome your ideas and thoughts on my works. They are very helpful and offer a new perspective.

Thank you so much. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Drawing*

I am still in the drawing stages of designing some new trays. If all goes well, I should be able to start cutting by tomorrow. I am in the process of making four new trays and I want to have them all finished by Monday. That is a pretty ambitious goal for even myself, but somehow I feel that proclaiming it in public, it will push me a little bit harder to accomplish it.

I don't really need a lot of pushing though, because I am rather excited about the new designs. The Easter bunny and egg design is really cute on paper, and I can't wait to see how it looks cut. I don't know whether to cut it first or leave it until the end so that I can be excited about it and have something to work for. I do that a lot. I cut the hardest parts first or the part that I am not as excited about so that later on when I am getting tired or pooped out from cutting, I leave the best parts for the end. It motivated me to keep going a bit better. It is also better for me too because it gets the most difficult parts out of the way when I feel fresher and have my best concentration.

Yesterday I drew up a pattern for a tray with roses on it. I thought that would be nice for Spring and Summer, and also perhaps for weddings. Roses are somewhat difficult to make look nice because the petals are so layered. It is not easy to make a nice looking rose when you are really only cutting in two dimensions. I originally drew the flowers as frames with each petal kind of hollowed out, and I was going to fill in the rest of the area of the tray with a kind of trellis pattern. But I didn't really like how that looked because the trellis itself was so broken up by the flowers, it all looked like spaghetti. So I chucked that whole idea after several hours and started again.

This time I decided to make it much like I did for the honeycomb and bee pattern. I did a base of the holder with the diamond-shaped trellis pattern and the roses and leaves are going to be overlay pieces, which will be more solid and have detail veining lines cut into them. I think this worked out much better, as now I will be able to stain the roses any color I wish and they will look nice on the trellis, which could be left a natural wood color, or even stained white. It opened many more options for the design and I think it will be a good one.

I finished drawing near dinner time and I had a call from a customer who was going to attend the show in New York, along with several of his woodworking friends. He suggested to me that I have a class (or part of a class) which would be geared to staining and finishing the projects I do and using the staining medium that I use on many of my projects. He said that many of his friends already know a bit about scrolling and that this type of information is the kind of thing that they were looking for and they would like that very much.

I got to thinking and I believe he is right. I had been somewhat concerned that I wouldn't have any new information to offer the people that had come to the show and were already familiar with scroll sawing. I do get so many questions on painting and coloring, however, that I am beginning to think that this will be a useful topic for many people there, no matter which type of woodworking they are involved in. I am really happy that I got the chance to talk to him and hear what he had to say.

I find that most of my customers are very helpful and nice to talk to. It seems that they are sometimes timid about contacting me, or even apologetic sometimes, thinking they are troublesome. Nothing could be further from the truth. I see them as a valuable resource and it helps me see their point of view of things, which makes me a better designer and teacher. I love the day to day communication with them. It reminds me of why I do what I do and I never get over that people actually invest the time and money to make my designs. They also help me when they ask questions or need clarification on a step because then I reconsider how I explain things and possibly make some minor changes in the way I present things. I always consider feedback - both positive and negative - as an asset.

So for today, I will be drawing again. I have two additional designs that I want to try to complete. I can possibly get both of them done today, as they are pretty well thought out in my head.

Here is a small sample of the rose design:


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

It doesn't look impressive, I know. I think it is one of those designs where the type of wood used will make it come to life. I will need to be very careful on my choice of wood that I use, and hopefully it will come out nice. I will have to see what I have here, as I have some ideas as to what I want. It will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end.

I will spend the day drawing I believe, as long as my power holds out. We are being hit with a big storm today and as I speak, the snow is falling so hard I can barely see across the road to the river. We were told of the storm yesterday, and it was supposed to arrive around midnight, but I awoke to no new accumulation. As I heated my coffee, I could hear the fine ice pelting against the window and saw a thin layer of it on the road. Since I began typing however, it changed to large flakes and now is blowing and almost purely white out. We have easily accumulated two inches already, and it seems we will have much more by the end of the day.

I am set for just about anything though. I have food, water and if the power goes, I can sit and paint all day. If you write me and don't hear from me for a while, you will know why. 

Either way, it will be a good and productive day. Have a great one!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still in the drawing stages of designing some new trays. If all goes well, I should be able to start cutting by tomorrow. I am in the process of making four new trays and I want to have them all finished by Monday. That is a pretty ambitious goal for even myself, but somehow I feel that proclaiming it in public, it will push me a little bit harder to accomplish it.
> 
> I don't really need a lot of pushing though, because I am rather excited about the new designs. The Easter bunny and egg design is really cute on paper, and I can't wait to see how it looks cut. I don't know whether to cut it first or leave it until the end so that I can be excited about it and have something to work for. I do that a lot. I cut the hardest parts first or the part that I am not as excited about so that later on when I am getting tired or pooped out from cutting, I leave the best parts for the end. It motivated me to keep going a bit better. It is also better for me too because it gets the most difficult parts out of the way when I feel fresher and have my best concentration.
> 
> Yesterday I drew up a pattern for a tray with roses on it. I thought that would be nice for Spring and Summer, and also perhaps for weddings. Roses are somewhat difficult to make look nice because the petals are so layered. It is not easy to make a nice looking rose when you are really only cutting in two dimensions. I originally drew the flowers as frames with each petal kind of hollowed out, and I was going to fill in the rest of the area of the tray with a kind of trellis pattern. But I didn't really like how that looked because the trellis itself was so broken up by the flowers, it all looked like spaghetti. So I chucked that whole idea after several hours and started again.
> 
> This time I decided to make it much like I did for the honeycomb and bee pattern. I did a base of the holder with the diamond-shaped trellis pattern and the roses and leaves are going to be overlay pieces, which will be more solid and have detail veining lines cut into them. I think this worked out much better, as now I will be able to stain the roses any color I wish and they will look nice on the trellis, which could be left a natural wood color, or even stained white. It opened many more options for the design and I think it will be a good one.
> 
> I finished drawing near dinner time and I had a call from a customer who was going to attend the show in New York, along with several of his woodworking friends. He suggested to me that I have a class (or part of a class) which would be geared to staining and finishing the projects I do and using the staining medium that I use on many of my projects. He said that many of his friends already know a bit about scrolling and that this type of information is the kind of thing that they were looking for and they would like that very much.
> 
> I got to thinking and I believe he is right. I had been somewhat concerned that I wouldn't have any new information to offer the people that had come to the show and were already familiar with scroll sawing. I do get so many questions on painting and coloring, however, that I am beginning to think that this will be a useful topic for many people there, no matter which type of woodworking they are involved in. I am really happy that I got the chance to talk to him and hear what he had to say.
> 
> I find that most of my customers are very helpful and nice to talk to. It seems that they are sometimes timid about contacting me, or even apologetic sometimes, thinking they are troublesome. Nothing could be further from the truth. I see them as a valuable resource and it helps me see their point of view of things, which makes me a better designer and teacher. I love the day to day communication with them. It reminds me of why I do what I do and I never get over that people actually invest the time and money to make my designs. They also help me when they ask questions or need clarification on a step because then I reconsider how I explain things and possibly make some minor changes in the way I present things. I always consider feedback - both positive and negative - as an asset.
> 
> So for today, I will be drawing again. I have two additional designs that I want to try to complete. I can possibly get both of them done today, as they are pretty well thought out in my head.
> 
> Here is a small sample of the rose design:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> It doesn't look impressive, I know. I think it is one of those designs where the type of wood used will make it come to life. I will need to be very careful on my choice of wood that I use, and hopefully it will come out nice. I will have to see what I have here, as I have some ideas as to what I want. It will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end.
> 
> I will spend the day drawing I believe, as long as my power holds out. We are being hit with a big storm today and as I speak, the snow is falling so hard I can barely see across the road to the river. We were told of the storm yesterday, and it was supposed to arrive around midnight, but I awoke to no new accumulation. As I heated my coffee, I could hear the fine ice pelting against the window and saw a thin layer of it on the road. Since I began typing however, it changed to large flakes and now is blowing and almost purely white out. We have easily accumulated two inches already, and it seems we will have much more by the end of the day.
> 
> I am set for just about anything though. I have food, water and if the power goes, I can sit and paint all day. If you write me and don't hear from me for a while, you will know why.
> 
> Either way, it will be a good and productive day. Have a great one!


You mentioned Easter themed designs and I was a bit confused. I had to look to make sure what the date was. Then I remembered that you have to plan everything several months in advance to get things out at the right time. 
I don't know how you do that. I have hard enough time getting in the mood of things such as holidays at the time of said holiday. I don't think I could really get into it months ahead of schedule, and my problem is that if I can't get in the right mood, then I'm not nearly as creative as I should be. Abilities like that impress me. That takes dedication.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still in the drawing stages of designing some new trays. If all goes well, I should be able to start cutting by tomorrow. I am in the process of making four new trays and I want to have them all finished by Monday. That is a pretty ambitious goal for even myself, but somehow I feel that proclaiming it in public, it will push me a little bit harder to accomplish it.
> 
> I don't really need a lot of pushing though, because I am rather excited about the new designs. The Easter bunny and egg design is really cute on paper, and I can't wait to see how it looks cut. I don't know whether to cut it first or leave it until the end so that I can be excited about it and have something to work for. I do that a lot. I cut the hardest parts first or the part that I am not as excited about so that later on when I am getting tired or pooped out from cutting, I leave the best parts for the end. It motivated me to keep going a bit better. It is also better for me too because it gets the most difficult parts out of the way when I feel fresher and have my best concentration.
> 
> Yesterday I drew up a pattern for a tray with roses on it. I thought that would be nice for Spring and Summer, and also perhaps for weddings. Roses are somewhat difficult to make look nice because the petals are so layered. It is not easy to make a nice looking rose when you are really only cutting in two dimensions. I originally drew the flowers as frames with each petal kind of hollowed out, and I was going to fill in the rest of the area of the tray with a kind of trellis pattern. But I didn't really like how that looked because the trellis itself was so broken up by the flowers, it all looked like spaghetti. So I chucked that whole idea after several hours and started again.
> 
> This time I decided to make it much like I did for the honeycomb and bee pattern. I did a base of the holder with the diamond-shaped trellis pattern and the roses and leaves are going to be overlay pieces, which will be more solid and have detail veining lines cut into them. I think this worked out much better, as now I will be able to stain the roses any color I wish and they will look nice on the trellis, which could be left a natural wood color, or even stained white. It opened many more options for the design and I think it will be a good one.
> 
> I finished drawing near dinner time and I had a call from a customer who was going to attend the show in New York, along with several of his woodworking friends. He suggested to me that I have a class (or part of a class) which would be geared to staining and finishing the projects I do and using the staining medium that I use on many of my projects. He said that many of his friends already know a bit about scrolling and that this type of information is the kind of thing that they were looking for and they would like that very much.
> 
> I got to thinking and I believe he is right. I had been somewhat concerned that I wouldn't have any new information to offer the people that had come to the show and were already familiar with scroll sawing. I do get so many questions on painting and coloring, however, that I am beginning to think that this will be a useful topic for many people there, no matter which type of woodworking they are involved in. I am really happy that I got the chance to talk to him and hear what he had to say.
> 
> I find that most of my customers are very helpful and nice to talk to. It seems that they are sometimes timid about contacting me, or even apologetic sometimes, thinking they are troublesome. Nothing could be further from the truth. I see them as a valuable resource and it helps me see their point of view of things, which makes me a better designer and teacher. I love the day to day communication with them. It reminds me of why I do what I do and I never get over that people actually invest the time and money to make my designs. They also help me when they ask questions or need clarification on a step because then I reconsider how I explain things and possibly make some minor changes in the way I present things. I always consider feedback - both positive and negative - as an asset.
> 
> So for today, I will be drawing again. I have two additional designs that I want to try to complete. I can possibly get both of them done today, as they are pretty well thought out in my head.
> 
> Here is a small sample of the rose design:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> It doesn't look impressive, I know. I think it is one of those designs where the type of wood used will make it come to life. I will need to be very careful on my choice of wood that I use, and hopefully it will come out nice. I will have to see what I have here, as I have some ideas as to what I want. It will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end.
> 
> I will spend the day drawing I believe, as long as my power holds out. We are being hit with a big storm today and as I speak, the snow is falling so hard I can barely see across the road to the river. We were told of the storm yesterday, and it was supposed to arrive around midnight, but I awoke to no new accumulation. As I heated my coffee, I could hear the fine ice pelting against the window and saw a thin layer of it on the road. Since I began typing however, it changed to large flakes and now is blowing and almost purely white out. We have easily accumulated two inches already, and it seems we will have much more by the end of the day.
> 
> I am set for just about anything though. I have food, water and if the power goes, I can sit and paint all day. If you write me and don't hear from me for a while, you will know why.
> 
> Either way, it will be a good and productive day. Have a great one!


Yes, William. It is a way of life for me and I am quite used to it. I remember painting Santa and snowmen pins by the pool when it was 97 degrees out when my kids were little. I have learned to think several seasons ahead. It is fun though. 

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still in the drawing stages of designing some new trays. If all goes well, I should be able to start cutting by tomorrow. I am in the process of making four new trays and I want to have them all finished by Monday. That is a pretty ambitious goal for even myself, but somehow I feel that proclaiming it in public, it will push me a little bit harder to accomplish it.
> 
> I don't really need a lot of pushing though, because I am rather excited about the new designs. The Easter bunny and egg design is really cute on paper, and I can't wait to see how it looks cut. I don't know whether to cut it first or leave it until the end so that I can be excited about it and have something to work for. I do that a lot. I cut the hardest parts first or the part that I am not as excited about so that later on when I am getting tired or pooped out from cutting, I leave the best parts for the end. It motivated me to keep going a bit better. It is also better for me too because it gets the most difficult parts out of the way when I feel fresher and have my best concentration.
> 
> Yesterday I drew up a pattern for a tray with roses on it. I thought that would be nice for Spring and Summer, and also perhaps for weddings. Roses are somewhat difficult to make look nice because the petals are so layered. It is not easy to make a nice looking rose when you are really only cutting in two dimensions. I originally drew the flowers as frames with each petal kind of hollowed out, and I was going to fill in the rest of the area of the tray with a kind of trellis pattern. But I didn't really like how that looked because the trellis itself was so broken up by the flowers, it all looked like spaghetti. So I chucked that whole idea after several hours and started again.
> 
> This time I decided to make it much like I did for the honeycomb and bee pattern. I did a base of the holder with the diamond-shaped trellis pattern and the roses and leaves are going to be overlay pieces, which will be more solid and have detail veining lines cut into them. I think this worked out much better, as now I will be able to stain the roses any color I wish and they will look nice on the trellis, which could be left a natural wood color, or even stained white. It opened many more options for the design and I think it will be a good one.
> 
> I finished drawing near dinner time and I had a call from a customer who was going to attend the show in New York, along with several of his woodworking friends. He suggested to me that I have a class (or part of a class) which would be geared to staining and finishing the projects I do and using the staining medium that I use on many of my projects. He said that many of his friends already know a bit about scrolling and that this type of information is the kind of thing that they were looking for and they would like that very much.
> 
> I got to thinking and I believe he is right. I had been somewhat concerned that I wouldn't have any new information to offer the people that had come to the show and were already familiar with scroll sawing. I do get so many questions on painting and coloring, however, that I am beginning to think that this will be a useful topic for many people there, no matter which type of woodworking they are involved in. I am really happy that I got the chance to talk to him and hear what he had to say.
> 
> I find that most of my customers are very helpful and nice to talk to. It seems that they are sometimes timid about contacting me, or even apologetic sometimes, thinking they are troublesome. Nothing could be further from the truth. I see them as a valuable resource and it helps me see their point of view of things, which makes me a better designer and teacher. I love the day to day communication with them. It reminds me of why I do what I do and I never get over that people actually invest the time and money to make my designs. They also help me when they ask questions or need clarification on a step because then I reconsider how I explain things and possibly make some minor changes in the way I present things. I always consider feedback - both positive and negative - as an asset.
> 
> So for today, I will be drawing again. I have two additional designs that I want to try to complete. I can possibly get both of them done today, as they are pretty well thought out in my head.
> 
> Here is a small sample of the rose design:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> It doesn't look impressive, I know. I think it is one of those designs where the type of wood used will make it come to life. I will need to be very careful on my choice of wood that I use, and hopefully it will come out nice. I will have to see what I have here, as I have some ideas as to what I want. It will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end.
> 
> I will spend the day drawing I believe, as long as my power holds out. We are being hit with a big storm today and as I speak, the snow is falling so hard I can barely see across the road to the river. We were told of the storm yesterday, and it was supposed to arrive around midnight, but I awoke to no new accumulation. As I heated my coffee, I could hear the fine ice pelting against the window and saw a thin layer of it on the road. Since I began typing however, it changed to large flakes and now is blowing and almost purely white out. We have easily accumulated two inches already, and it seems we will have much more by the end of the day.
> 
> I am set for just about anything though. I have food, water and if the power goes, I can sit and paint all day. If you write me and don't hear from me for a while, you will know why.
> 
> Either way, it will be a good and productive day. Have a great one!


hi sheila
looking good again and i cant wait to see them finished. Are you doing anything for valentines day, i have made some candle hearts and painted them red, and the word 'love' also painted red..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still in the drawing stages of designing some new trays. If all goes well, I should be able to start cutting by tomorrow. I am in the process of making four new trays and I want to have them all finished by Monday. That is a pretty ambitious goal for even myself, but somehow I feel that proclaiming it in public, it will push me a little bit harder to accomplish it.
> 
> I don't really need a lot of pushing though, because I am rather excited about the new designs. The Easter bunny and egg design is really cute on paper, and I can't wait to see how it looks cut. I don't know whether to cut it first or leave it until the end so that I can be excited about it and have something to work for. I do that a lot. I cut the hardest parts first or the part that I am not as excited about so that later on when I am getting tired or pooped out from cutting, I leave the best parts for the end. It motivated me to keep going a bit better. It is also better for me too because it gets the most difficult parts out of the way when I feel fresher and have my best concentration.
> 
> Yesterday I drew up a pattern for a tray with roses on it. I thought that would be nice for Spring and Summer, and also perhaps for weddings. Roses are somewhat difficult to make look nice because the petals are so layered. It is not easy to make a nice looking rose when you are really only cutting in two dimensions. I originally drew the flowers as frames with each petal kind of hollowed out, and I was going to fill in the rest of the area of the tray with a kind of trellis pattern. But I didn't really like how that looked because the trellis itself was so broken up by the flowers, it all looked like spaghetti. So I chucked that whole idea after several hours and started again.
> 
> This time I decided to make it much like I did for the honeycomb and bee pattern. I did a base of the holder with the diamond-shaped trellis pattern and the roses and leaves are going to be overlay pieces, which will be more solid and have detail veining lines cut into them. I think this worked out much better, as now I will be able to stain the roses any color I wish and they will look nice on the trellis, which could be left a natural wood color, or even stained white. It opened many more options for the design and I think it will be a good one.
> 
> I finished drawing near dinner time and I had a call from a customer who was going to attend the show in New York, along with several of his woodworking friends. He suggested to me that I have a class (or part of a class) which would be geared to staining and finishing the projects I do and using the staining medium that I use on many of my projects. He said that many of his friends already know a bit about scrolling and that this type of information is the kind of thing that they were looking for and they would like that very much.
> 
> I got to thinking and I believe he is right. I had been somewhat concerned that I wouldn't have any new information to offer the people that had come to the show and were already familiar with scroll sawing. I do get so many questions on painting and coloring, however, that I am beginning to think that this will be a useful topic for many people there, no matter which type of woodworking they are involved in. I am really happy that I got the chance to talk to him and hear what he had to say.
> 
> I find that most of my customers are very helpful and nice to talk to. It seems that they are sometimes timid about contacting me, or even apologetic sometimes, thinking they are troublesome. Nothing could be further from the truth. I see them as a valuable resource and it helps me see their point of view of things, which makes me a better designer and teacher. I love the day to day communication with them. It reminds me of why I do what I do and I never get over that people actually invest the time and money to make my designs. They also help me when they ask questions or need clarification on a step because then I reconsider how I explain things and possibly make some minor changes in the way I present things. I always consider feedback - both positive and negative - as an asset.
> 
> So for today, I will be drawing again. I have two additional designs that I want to try to complete. I can possibly get both of them done today, as they are pretty well thought out in my head.
> 
> Here is a small sample of the rose design:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> It doesn't look impressive, I know. I think it is one of those designs where the type of wood used will make it come to life. I will need to be very careful on my choice of wood that I use, and hopefully it will come out nice. I will have to see what I have here, as I have some ideas as to what I want. It will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end.
> 
> I will spend the day drawing I believe, as long as my power holds out. We are being hit with a big storm today and as I speak, the snow is falling so hard I can barely see across the road to the river. We were told of the storm yesterday, and it was supposed to arrive around midnight, but I awoke to no new accumulation. As I heated my coffee, I could hear the fine ice pelting against the window and saw a thin layer of it on the road. Since I began typing however, it changed to large flakes and now is blowing and almost purely white out. We have easily accumulated two inches already, and it seems we will have much more by the end of the day.
> 
> I am set for just about anything though. I have food, water and if the power goes, I can sit and paint all day. If you write me and don't hear from me for a while, you will know why.
> 
> Either way, it will be a good and productive day. Have a great one!


I do have the heart candle tray for Valentine's Day and my partner made up some small heart candle holders. We are going to update the site probably sometime next week. I am also doing a set of heart ornaments as soon as these four trays are done. I wanted to have something nice that can be done quickly for Valentine's.  You should post pictures of your candle hearts.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to the Saw!*

We wound up getting about a foot of snow yesterday. It is still falling now, but only a few flakes at a time are slowly falling. It isn't that cold out though and it looks like absolutely no wind, as the flakes are falling straight down and look as if they are doing so in slow motion. It really is beautiful.

I passed on my walk yesterday. I probably should have gone, but I was finishing up the last two drawings for this next catalog deadline and some things still needed tweaking. I just didn't want to stop and break the flow, as I would have had to change to my walking clothes (waterproof hikers, wool socks and three layers of clothes.) I feel a bit bad about it now, seeing it looking so nice out, but the work was flowing and I just wanted to go to bed and have everything finished.

Did I say I finished?

Yes, indeed I did! I am quite happy with the outcome too (so far). On paper everything looks kind of cool and hopefully it will translate to the wood in a positive way.

I was going to do another floral design, but for some reason I just wasn't getting a great vibe about doing flowers. I don't know the reason. Some days you feel good about things and some days you don't. I planned on doing some pansies, as they are nice spring and summer flowers, but I couldn't decide whether to do them as overlays or embedded in the tray itself. I found myself pondering on it way too long and it seemed like I was wasting a lot of time thinking and not drawing. I was just stuck.

So I decided to move on and do something else. That was probably a good move on my part. I had wanted to make a tray with a grapevine and leaves theme. That always seems like a popular and classic design. Making scroll sawn grapes isn't always fun though. I had made a plaque several years back with a grape border and I wound up placing the grapes in clusters and just half way cutting through them with veining lines. This is acceptable, but I didn't want this look for this design. I decided to go with something that had more of a lacy effect to it.

In any case, I just started to play around and came up with something pretty close to what I envisioned. It looks quite busy and intricate, but actually, most of the grapes are drilled circles and the other cuts are quite large. It does however, give the effect of being difficult to do. Here is a peek at the drawing:


From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray

I realize that it seems perhaps a bit much, but sometimes designs like that surprise me and come out nice. I will have to carefully choose which wood I will use that will make it look its best. We will see . . .

When I finished drawing that, my next and final designs was one that I had been thinking about quite a while. It came to be relatively easily because I had pretty much thought through what I wanted to do with it and it was only a matter of getting it from my head to the paper (or computer screen, if you will). I wanted to do a pond filled with lily pads and have a couple of overlays of water lily flowers and frogs. Since the water lily flowers have a lot of petals, I am going to do them in two layers of thin stock. The bottom layer will have the petals separated by some vein lines and then I will over lay the center layer on top of it for additional petals. I will also cut out the center of the top layer, to give the impression of the centers being deep. I think this may come out OK, although when I actually make them, they may be too thick. We will have to see. I have some thin stock of holly that would be very suitable for the flowers and I think I will give it a try. The frogs are just fun and cute. I don't know why I like frogs so much, but they are cool. Here is a section of the line work:


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

So all in all it was a great day. I now have four trays to cut and my goal is to get them cut out between today and tomorrow. We have one more cabinet that we got and it needs to be mounted on the wall over the scroll saw, so I probably won't get started until that is in place. Hopefully it won't take too long though as I am anxious to see these designs come to life.

I pretty happy with my week so far. I like creative spurts like this and I am happy that I can get them done in time to be included in the next catalog. The finished catalog probably won't be mailed out until sometime in March and by then people are really going to be ready for these Spring and Summer projects. It seems that Spring and Summer are two seasons that often get passed by when I design because the magazines are already thinking of the next Christmas and holiday issue and usually stuff is expected some time in April for those issues. It feels good to get some of these types of projects in my design bank. It is fun and refreshing to do them and a nice change of pace on a cold, winter day.

So I have a fun day planned ahead of cutting. I can't wait to see these things come to life. It really is going to be a wonderful day. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Saw!*
> 
> We wound up getting about a foot of snow yesterday. It is still falling now, but only a few flakes at a time are slowly falling. It isn't that cold out though and it looks like absolutely no wind, as the flakes are falling straight down and look as if they are doing so in slow motion. It really is beautiful.
> 
> I passed on my walk yesterday. I probably should have gone, but I was finishing up the last two drawings for this next catalog deadline and some things still needed tweaking. I just didn't want to stop and break the flow, as I would have had to change to my walking clothes (waterproof hikers, wool socks and three layers of clothes.) I feel a bit bad about it now, seeing it looking so nice out, but the work was flowing and I just wanted to go to bed and have everything finished.
> 
> Did I say I finished?
> 
> Yes, indeed I did! I am quite happy with the outcome too (so far). On paper everything looks kind of cool and hopefully it will translate to the wood in a positive way.
> 
> I was going to do another floral design, but for some reason I just wasn't getting a great vibe about doing flowers. I don't know the reason. Some days you feel good about things and some days you don't. I planned on doing some pansies, as they are nice spring and summer flowers, but I couldn't decide whether to do them as overlays or embedded in the tray itself. I found myself pondering on it way too long and it seemed like I was wasting a lot of time thinking and not drawing. I was just stuck.
> 
> So I decided to move on and do something else. That was probably a good move on my part. I had wanted to make a tray with a grapevine and leaves theme. That always seems like a popular and classic design. Making scroll sawn grapes isn't always fun though. I had made a plaque several years back with a grape border and I wound up placing the grapes in clusters and just half way cutting through them with veining lines. This is acceptable, but I didn't want this look for this design. I decided to go with something that had more of a lacy effect to it.
> 
> In any case, I just started to play around and came up with something pretty close to what I envisioned. It looks quite busy and intricate, but actually, most of the grapes are drilled circles and the other cuts are quite large. It does however, give the effect of being difficult to do. Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I realize that it seems perhaps a bit much, but sometimes designs like that surprise me and come out nice. I will have to carefully choose which wood I will use that will make it look its best. We will see . . .
> 
> When I finished drawing that, my next and final designs was one that I had been thinking about quite a while. It came to be relatively easily because I had pretty much thought through what I wanted to do with it and it was only a matter of getting it from my head to the paper (or computer screen, if you will). I wanted to do a pond filled with lily pads and have a couple of overlays of water lily flowers and frogs. Since the water lily flowers have a lot of petals, I am going to do them in two layers of thin stock. The bottom layer will have the petals separated by some vein lines and then I will over lay the center layer on top of it for additional petals. I will also cut out the center of the top layer, to give the impression of the centers being deep. I think this may come out OK, although when I actually make them, they may be too thick. We will have to see. I have some thin stock of holly that would be very suitable for the flowers and I think I will give it a try. The frogs are just fun and cute. I don't know why I like frogs so much, but they are cool. Here is a section of the line work:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I now have four trays to cut and my goal is to get them cut out between today and tomorrow. We have one more cabinet that we got and it needs to be mounted on the wall over the scroll saw, so I probably won't get started until that is in place. Hopefully it won't take too long though as I am anxious to see these designs come to life.
> 
> I pretty happy with my week so far. I like creative spurts like this and I am happy that I can get them done in time to be included in the next catalog. The finished catalog probably won't be mailed out until sometime in March and by then people are really going to be ready for these Spring and Summer projects. It seems that Spring and Summer are two seasons that often get passed by when I design because the magazines are already thinking of the next Christmas and holiday issue and usually stuff is expected some time in April for those issues. It feels good to get some of these types of projects in my design bank. It is fun and refreshing to do them and a nice change of pace on a cold, winter day.
> 
> So I have a fun day planned ahead of cutting. I can't wait to see these things come to life. It really is going to be a wonderful day.
> 
> Happy Friday!


These are beautiful designs, Sheila. I look forward to seeing them 'in wood'. The frog reminds me of the ones M.C.Escher's used in his work.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Saw!*
> 
> We wound up getting about a foot of snow yesterday. It is still falling now, but only a few flakes at a time are slowly falling. It isn't that cold out though and it looks like absolutely no wind, as the flakes are falling straight down and look as if they are doing so in slow motion. It really is beautiful.
> 
> I passed on my walk yesterday. I probably should have gone, but I was finishing up the last two drawings for this next catalog deadline and some things still needed tweaking. I just didn't want to stop and break the flow, as I would have had to change to my walking clothes (waterproof hikers, wool socks and three layers of clothes.) I feel a bit bad about it now, seeing it looking so nice out, but the work was flowing and I just wanted to go to bed and have everything finished.
> 
> Did I say I finished?
> 
> Yes, indeed I did! I am quite happy with the outcome too (so far). On paper everything looks kind of cool and hopefully it will translate to the wood in a positive way.
> 
> I was going to do another floral design, but for some reason I just wasn't getting a great vibe about doing flowers. I don't know the reason. Some days you feel good about things and some days you don't. I planned on doing some pansies, as they are nice spring and summer flowers, but I couldn't decide whether to do them as overlays or embedded in the tray itself. I found myself pondering on it way too long and it seemed like I was wasting a lot of time thinking and not drawing. I was just stuck.
> 
> So I decided to move on and do something else. That was probably a good move on my part. I had wanted to make a tray with a grapevine and leaves theme. That always seems like a popular and classic design. Making scroll sawn grapes isn't always fun though. I had made a plaque several years back with a grape border and I wound up placing the grapes in clusters and just half way cutting through them with veining lines. This is acceptable, but I didn't want this look for this design. I decided to go with something that had more of a lacy effect to it.
> 
> In any case, I just started to play around and came up with something pretty close to what I envisioned. It looks quite busy and intricate, but actually, most of the grapes are drilled circles and the other cuts are quite large. It does however, give the effect of being difficult to do. Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I realize that it seems perhaps a bit much, but sometimes designs like that surprise me and come out nice. I will have to carefully choose which wood I will use that will make it look its best. We will see . . .
> 
> When I finished drawing that, my next and final designs was one that I had been thinking about quite a while. It came to be relatively easily because I had pretty much thought through what I wanted to do with it and it was only a matter of getting it from my head to the paper (or computer screen, if you will). I wanted to do a pond filled with lily pads and have a couple of overlays of water lily flowers and frogs. Since the water lily flowers have a lot of petals, I am going to do them in two layers of thin stock. The bottom layer will have the petals separated by some vein lines and then I will over lay the center layer on top of it for additional petals. I will also cut out the center of the top layer, to give the impression of the centers being deep. I think this may come out OK, although when I actually make them, they may be too thick. We will have to see. I have some thin stock of holly that would be very suitable for the flowers and I think I will give it a try. The frogs are just fun and cute. I don't know why I like frogs so much, but they are cool. Here is a section of the line work:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I now have four trays to cut and my goal is to get them cut out between today and tomorrow. We have one more cabinet that we got and it needs to be mounted on the wall over the scroll saw, so I probably won't get started until that is in place. Hopefully it won't take too long though as I am anxious to see these designs come to life.
> 
> I pretty happy with my week so far. I like creative spurts like this and I am happy that I can get them done in time to be included in the next catalog. The finished catalog probably won't be mailed out until sometime in March and by then people are really going to be ready for these Spring and Summer projects. It seems that Spring and Summer are two seasons that often get passed by when I design because the magazines are already thinking of the next Christmas and holiday issue and usually stuff is expected some time in April for those issues. It feels good to get some of these types of projects in my design bank. It is fun and refreshing to do them and a nice change of pace on a cold, winter day.
> 
> So I have a fun day planned ahead of cutting. I can't wait to see these things come to life. It really is going to be a wonderful day.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi Sheila;

Your designs are really beautiful. I could spend a week just trying to come up with an idea, let alone actually drawing one.

They actually make me want to spend some time on my scroll saw.

Very artistic!!!

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Saw!*
> 
> We wound up getting about a foot of snow yesterday. It is still falling now, but only a few flakes at a time are slowly falling. It isn't that cold out though and it looks like absolutely no wind, as the flakes are falling straight down and look as if they are doing so in slow motion. It really is beautiful.
> 
> I passed on my walk yesterday. I probably should have gone, but I was finishing up the last two drawings for this next catalog deadline and some things still needed tweaking. I just didn't want to stop and break the flow, as I would have had to change to my walking clothes (waterproof hikers, wool socks and three layers of clothes.) I feel a bit bad about it now, seeing it looking so nice out, but the work was flowing and I just wanted to go to bed and have everything finished.
> 
> Did I say I finished?
> 
> Yes, indeed I did! I am quite happy with the outcome too (so far). On paper everything looks kind of cool and hopefully it will translate to the wood in a positive way.
> 
> I was going to do another floral design, but for some reason I just wasn't getting a great vibe about doing flowers. I don't know the reason. Some days you feel good about things and some days you don't. I planned on doing some pansies, as they are nice spring and summer flowers, but I couldn't decide whether to do them as overlays or embedded in the tray itself. I found myself pondering on it way too long and it seemed like I was wasting a lot of time thinking and not drawing. I was just stuck.
> 
> So I decided to move on and do something else. That was probably a good move on my part. I had wanted to make a tray with a grapevine and leaves theme. That always seems like a popular and classic design. Making scroll sawn grapes isn't always fun though. I had made a plaque several years back with a grape border and I wound up placing the grapes in clusters and just half way cutting through them with veining lines. This is acceptable, but I didn't want this look for this design. I decided to go with something that had more of a lacy effect to it.
> 
> In any case, I just started to play around and came up with something pretty close to what I envisioned. It looks quite busy and intricate, but actually, most of the grapes are drilled circles and the other cuts are quite large. It does however, give the effect of being difficult to do. Here is a peek at the drawing:
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I realize that it seems perhaps a bit much, but sometimes designs like that surprise me and come out nice. I will have to carefully choose which wood I will use that will make it look its best. We will see . . .
> 
> When I finished drawing that, my next and final designs was one that I had been thinking about quite a while. It came to be relatively easily because I had pretty much thought through what I wanted to do with it and it was only a matter of getting it from my head to the paper (or computer screen, if you will). I wanted to do a pond filled with lily pads and have a couple of overlays of water lily flowers and frogs. Since the water lily flowers have a lot of petals, I am going to do them in two layers of thin stock. The bottom layer will have the petals separated by some vein lines and then I will over lay the center layer on top of it for additional petals. I will also cut out the center of the top layer, to give the impression of the centers being deep. I think this may come out OK, although when I actually make them, they may be too thick. We will have to see. I have some thin stock of holly that would be very suitable for the flowers and I think I will give it a try. The frogs are just fun and cute. I don't know why I like frogs so much, but they are cool. Here is a section of the line work:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I now have four trays to cut and my goal is to get them cut out between today and tomorrow. We have one more cabinet that we got and it needs to be mounted on the wall over the scroll saw, so I probably won't get started until that is in place. Hopefully it won't take too long though as I am anxious to see these designs come to life.
> 
> I pretty happy with my week so far. I like creative spurts like this and I am happy that I can get them done in time to be included in the next catalog. The finished catalog probably won't be mailed out until sometime in March and by then people are really going to be ready for these Spring and Summer projects. It seems that Spring and Summer are two seasons that often get passed by when I design because the magazines are already thinking of the next Christmas and holiday issue and usually stuff is expected some time in April for those issues. It feels good to get some of these types of projects in my design bank. It is fun and refreshing to do them and a nice change of pace on a cold, winter day.
> 
> So I have a fun day planned ahead of cutting. I can't wait to see these things come to life. It really is going to be a wonderful day.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Luv the grape leaves. for some reason, I'm tasting a nice glass o vino.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Lots Accomplished*

It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.

My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.

It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.

We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:


From "The Project"

Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!


From "The Project"

We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?


From "The Project"

I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree 

After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.

We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:










It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.

Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.

In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.

Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.

I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!

I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.

I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.

I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.

Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)

I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Very, VERY cute Easter Bunny tray! The part that impresses me the most is the ears - they look 3-D!

Good luck on the rest of the re-design!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you Bob. All I need to do is to pull out the outer edge by a bit to make it a little more comfortable to drill. Sometimes on paper things are a little different than reality. That is one reason why I like to cut my own designs. I have had many generous offers from other who would cut my prototypes out for me, but I prefer to cut them myself. That way, also, when I have a customer ask me about a certain aspect of the design, I know from experience what to tell them or how to direct them.

Besides - that is the best part! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Hi Sheila;

Not only are you very artistic, you're quite accomplished with the scroll saw.

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


isn´t it great to have the inspector at hand when needed …..nothing is delayed ….LOL
it deffently looks like it was build to that corner of the room 

what you shuold do with the space ….right .. new tools in ordre 
I think there shuold be enoff room for a jointer,planer and a bandsaw…..LOL
I´m sure you already have used the space now ….no women can have an empty cabinet in the house 
more than one minut 
sorry I just had to tease you with it , its your own foult , We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?

one question ; have you considered to use spot´s on flex-arms to lighten the little workcorner

I like your eggs on the tray 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Wow Sheila! That looks like it took a LOT of work to cut out. The end result is well worth it, IMO. I bet it is going to look *awesome* painted. Also, I love the white and dark bunny idea.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Dennis, Dennis, Dennis!!!!! If you don't count tools and woodworking paraphernalia, I consider myself pretty 'low maintenance'. I don't collect shoes, jewelry or clothes - and my favorite 'vacations' are to buy lumber and go to the woodworking shows. LOL (Every guy's 'dream girl'! - Right??)

We do plan to build a nice router table that can be hooked up to 'the monster'. We are really impressed how we can use the Rigid sander and make such little mess when using it with the vac.

So believe it or not, the cabinet has been up there for 21 hours and still is empty! 

On a serious note, we are looking into the flex arm lights. That way we can swing it over to the drill press too for spot lighting when I am drilling. I have a small Ott light task lamp that I stick on the back of the scroll saw now with magnets but it still gets in the way on the bigger pieces. We want something that mounts from above.

And thanks so much, Lis. I got it cut in about two hours. It took over half an hour to drill though, as about half the details in the piece were drill holes. Brad point bits are a must!

I can't wait to get all these done though. It will be fun to show you over the next couple of days.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Sheila, I wouldn't worry about the extra space, you'll fill it.

Between you and Steliart you've got me fired up about maximising use of space. I'm working on v2.0 of the bandsaw circle jig right now and am amazed how much extra space I have just turning my bandsaw 90° anti-clockwise. Once the jig is finished it may be time to rationalise the shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


You're right, Martyn! I don't think you will hear me complaining about having too much space. (EVER!) I already have some ideas! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


That is great Martyn. You know, I always hear "a clean shop means you aren't productive" but I don't buy into that at all. Since I have been doing woodworking, I have always seemed to have limited space and I found that you can get a LOT out of a small space with a little organization. You don't have to be a slob.

People come over and can't believe that we do what we do here. Honestly, the picture of that corner in my kitchen is really 'typical'. After I finished cutting last night, I opened those closet doors and pulled out 'the monster' and about three minutes later it was neat as a pin. I even mentioned to my partner that I should do a clean up video to show people how easy it is to keep things clean. You just have to put stuff back where you got it and not let it pile up.

The router table will be a challenge. I am lucky to have a larger bathroom with good floor space. It is all ceramic tile and I just pull the kitty box and the small trash can into the hall and close the door and I can route out what I need to and all I have to do is a quick vacuum clean up. Now remember, I do small projects and don't make large furniture, but it works well for me.

Take before and after pictures of your clean up process and blog it, Martyn. I am sure you will also be an inspiration to a lot of people. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


LOL…LOL great re-sent ,and excactly the reasen of my tease …LOL

now the other thing with the monster and the routertable that sound like an interresting
solution ,I look forward to see it done 

here is a picture of our wire - eater and my daughter 










have a great evening

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


You daughter is lovely! You can see the mischief in both your daughter's and kitty's eyes! LOL Is you cat part Siamese? I used to have a chocolate lynx siamese named Isis. She looked similar to your cat.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Lots Accomplished*
> 
> It was a full day of fun and excitement yesterday. I even got some work done. I like days like that because even if I don't accomplish everything I want to, I made a big dent in the list and it makes me happy.
> 
> My new designs are all ready to cut, but the first order of business was to set up the final cabinet left from our reorganization and mount it to the wall. We received several cabinets for free last summer and although they were not of the highest quality, they were sturdy and in great shape. They were all painted in a dove gray which was acceptable for our bathroom the bedroom, but the final hanging one we wanted to put in the kitchen where all the cabinets were white. My partner took on the job of painting it on (as I was busy drawing the past several days) and it was dry and ready to hang.
> 
> It fit perfectly in the corner of the kitchen right above the scroll saw. It was as if it were made to go there. We certainly liked the idea of the additional storage space and we also thought we would mount some fluorescent lighting on the under side of it so that we would have a convenient light when we scrolled.
> 
> We got the cabinet up without incident, and Inspector Pancakes made sure that it was level:
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> Once we received his approval, we installed the doors. It seems we are getting the hang of this, which is kind of scary to me!
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> We only have one problem - what to do with that empty cabinet space?
> 
> 
> From "The Project"
> 
> I am thinking that more tools are in order. I am sure most of you will agree
> 
> After purchasing two eighteen inch light fixtures, we were getting ready to mount them and kind of held them in place to see how the lighting would be. Unfortunately, the light seemed to be too high and cast a shadow on the scroll saw right on the area where the blade and table meet. This would not do.
> 
> We packed up the lights and headed out to return them. As you may have read the other day, my wish for lots of snow had come true. We were greeted with the process of digging out the car, which I suspect is why many people don't like winter in the first place. Since there was some sleet and rain prior to the actual snow falling, there was about a inch layer of ice which encased the car under the several inches of snow. Also, the driveway had been plowed and there was a wall of heavy snow behind the cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really wasn't bad though (probably because I don't have to do it often!) and I couldn't help but think of the ice palace scene in the movie "Dr. Zhivago" while I was scraping through the layer of ice.
> 
> Before long, we were on the road. We went to three local places though and were unable to find suitable lighting that would work for us. We decided to wait until another day to get anything, as we didn't want to settle for something less than useful. I can smell a trip to Yarmouth coming up in the future.
> 
> In our travels however, I came across some cordless headphones that I had been looking into getting. As you know, I live in a small place and even though we have a decent sound system, if others are home (including the land lord) I don't like to put the music that loud when I am cutting. When I lived in Chicago, I used cordless headphones all the time when I cut, as I liked to listen to both my music and some fun talk radio shows they had. It really makes the whole process even more of a pleasure.
> 
> Since moving to Nova Scotia, I found out that my favorite talk radio personality now streams his show daily. I love to listen to it from time to time, as it makes me feel as if part of me is still there. I think he is quite amusing and I enjoy his daily show a lot and it makes the time pass quickly, especially when I am spending a long time at the scroll saw. I also love so many different kinds of music and it is great to hear it without imposing on the rest of the world.So I decided to give these headphones a try and we headed home.
> 
> I chose the wood for all four trays and laid out the patterns on the respective pieces. I did the outside cuts and the center tray cuts on everything because the next step was to router them and I knew that i needed to do that inside. I did the quick round over on each of the pieces in the bathroom and it only took a minute to roll out "the monster" (my show vac) and clean up the mess. I was so pleased! Yes, this is workable to get things done like this!
> 
> I didn't start the actual drilling and scrolling on the first tray until almost 4pm. Another time I would have been discouraged at my late start of cutting in earnest, but with everything that was accomplished yesterday, I couldn't help but be pleased.
> 
> I chose the bunny and egg tray first because it would probably take the longest. There was a lot of detail there and many holes to drill. This was the type of designs where the drill holes were a very big part of the decoration so I made sure to take my time and really be precise. I finished everything by seven or so and I liked how it came out:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> This has to be one of my favorite designs to date. I am also going to use the gel stain medium on this design and tint the eggs in pastel colors. The charms are going to be two rabbits, one in walnut for the chocolate bunny and the other in holly to make a white chocolate bunny. I think that will look really kind of cool.
> 
> I did have one small issue which I will be able to correct on my pattern prior to releasing the design. The piece of maple that I used for the tray was just under 1/2" thick. I had the round over router bit set a bit too deep for that thickness and it really took a bit more off the edges than I had anticipated. I route the edge before I drill the decorative beading holes, and it took a lot of concentration to not go through to the edge. I thought I would, but I was careful and lucky enough not to, although some of the holes are on the angle of the routing. You can see if you look closely on the lower left that I still need some cleaning up to do with my sanding (and how close I was - and LUCKY!)
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I will need to add an extra quarter of an inch or so to the pattern to allow some additional room for the edge of the tray. This will make it much more comfortable for people to make.
> 
> Overall though, the day was great. Working in such an organized environment is FUN! I have the other three trays all prepped for the scroll saw and I have my music ready and the last of the organization project is completed. I even have a couple of empty cabinets. Who would think that this small place would hold so much cool stuff and be so functional? I suppose that means that I will have to think of buying more tools!! (Yes, indeed!)
> 
> I know I am going to have a fun day today - and I hope you all do too.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


hello Sheila 
no there is no Siamese in it even thow it cuold look like that , its a Abyssinier ( the Danish word)
Abyssinian (the English word) it shuold be one of the oldes known race
here is the wikipedia site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abyssinian_(cat)
and a little set of photo 
http://www.google.dk/images?hl=da&biw=991&bih=494&q=abyssinier&rlz=1W1ADFA_da&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=ukpFTbLBMIKZOvfrydQB&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CEMQsAQwBA

one of more funny things about them is that the hairs is duoblecoloured every single of them

and the cat type has no fear or at least ours has no fear at all if it want to fight with other cats
or dogs nomatter the size of the other ,it has even attcked me one time when it cuoldn´t reconise me …
yep another trip around ER for me since it was my head that bleed all over , no stisches since it was 
an animal that did it , so I looked funny the next month or so 
yes cats deffently give memory´s …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pictures!!*

I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.

I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.

I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.

I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.


From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray

This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.

I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.


From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray

I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.

The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.

I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:


From Everday Stuff

(I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.

I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.

In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!


From Everday Stuff

I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.

I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!

So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.

I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.

Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


I *LOOOOOOOOOOOVE* that lilypad design! Especially it being slightly off centre. That adds a lot to it, I think.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


Thanks, Lis! It is funny how sometimes you don't have to do difficult to be cool looking. I like when that happens!  Wait until you see the little frogs and flowers! I hope they come out OK!

Sheila


----------



## Steelmum

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


I love your designs. I was 'introduced' to you through Steve Good and the Scroll saw workshop. I am glad for the opportunity to say thanks. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


Hi Sheila,

Great job cutting the straight lines. You're right, a great project for improving scroll saw skills.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


Thanks, Lee! The repetition of doing it over and over really helps get you on track. 

Thank you too, Berta! Steve also introduced me here to Lumberjocks. He has a great site there himself and I am glad I found both of them. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


I like the tray in the first picture 
its werd a simple pattern like this can talk so much to you 
even thow simple doesn´t meen its easy to make

some beautyfull Gifts you recieved Sheila , what a nice gesture of Jordan and Steve , ..thank´s guy´s 
and thank´s for sharing the story behind them Sheila 

so nice to see and hear other´s go thrugh the same feeling of recieving a package from another 
L J freind , I think beside inspire others and be inspired , find answer´s to questions and share knowledge ,
to give and recieve , meeting other L J´s nomatter what level and interress you have in woodworking 
is what make´s Lumber Jock one of the best site ever on the net
so stricly pointed against woodworking and yet so social and freindly beyon imagination if you ain´t a part of it

thank´s for making my day !

take care
Dennis


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


not a problem Dennis, tis i who have the luck of a very talented lady..


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Pictures!!*
> 
> I really made good headway yesterday. Today I am in the home stretch of things and it is going to be really fun to see all four of these trays come together at once. I have never really done four at a time like this, but since they are all kind of different styles, it is rather exciting.
> 
> I will get right down to business and show you where I am at with everything. I took pictures this morning, but nothing here is finished or even sanded for that matter. I do sand things to be pretty smooth before doing the scroll sawing, but I must admit, there are still some planer marks and stuff like that left to take care of. All three of the designs I cut yesterday are pretty 'hearty' though and it should be an easy process without the danger of breaking anything.
> 
> I started with cutting the most time-consuming tray first. That would be the Rose and Trellis tray. I don't consider any of these three projects difficult, but if I were to grade them, this one would definitely be the hardest. The reason being that you need to be consistent in cutting, keeping the straight lines straight (which is harder than doing curves, I believe) and keeping all the corners sharp. Also, I don't find it very exciting cutting squares over and over (and over) again. Getting it done took me over three hours. I wasn't hurrying or anything, but it certainly wasn't exciting. I found myself thinking "why the heck did I draw this?" as I cut square after square (after square). I found it exciting when I got to do an end triangular hole - just because it was different.
> 
> I had used oak for this piece, because I wanted a medium coloured wood with some interest in it. Oak isn't generally a good choice for fretwork, as the grain is deep and it is quite fragile when cutting delicate designs. However, this was a great time to use it, as the trellis design is quite sturdy with support on all sides. When I peeled off the pattern after finishing cutting, I once again liked it. I actually looked nice, and will be a fine base for the roses and leaves overlay pieces that will be placed upon it:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> You can see in the detail how important it is to be consistent with your lines. In looking back, I think it would be a wonderful piece to practice your skills on. You will certainly feel more comfortable cutting straight lines and corners when you are finished. And besides, if you make a couple of boo-boos, you will be placing several rose and leaf overlay pieces over them anyway!
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next design I cut was the Grapevine Candle Tray. This, is what I will call a 'Perfect Storm' design. It is easy to cut, fast and looks good. Although initially I wasn't sure that I would like it because it appeared rather busy on paper. I was afraid that the grapes and leaves would be lost in each other and it would just look a little bit messy. But seeing it now, I really do like it. It is different from the other types of designs that I tend to do but I like the style and I think it will be popular.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> This design calls for some precision drilling. Like the Easter tray, it is very important to drill exactly where indicated, as the drill holes become an important part of the overall design. I used brad tipped drill bits for this design and took my time. The drilling alone took about half an hour.
> 
> I was also debating whether I should or should not route the edge. I don't like leaving hard edges on these trays, as they just don't seem to look finished. I took a chance and used a slight round-over bit and routed the staggered edge and it really looked pretty cool. The routing overlapped where the end grapes came to the edge, but with the brad bits, they weren't difficult to deal with at all and they came out fine. I actually like how the edges tapered down, as it gives the tray a carved effect.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I used sepele for the wood, and the color is already rich and deep even before I apply oil. I can't wait to see it oiled and polished. It is going to be awesome. I am not adding any color to this tray, as it will be wonderful on its own and the wood itself will be the focus on it. I can't believe how easily this design cut, also. It looks as if it would be difficult to accomplish, but I would really recommend it as a beginner project because of the ease and speed of cutting. I believe that the entire tray was cut in about an hour. Now that doesn't include the drill time, but it is still a quick project and you could easily make a couple of them in a day if you wanted.
> 
> The final tray I cut was the easiest of all - yet also looks cool. It is the Lily Pad and Frog candle tray. I had thought I had chosen a piece of poplar for it, as I like the greenish tinge that poplar has when left natural color, but I was surprised after I peeled off the paper and saw that the grain was quite pretty. Apparently I wasn't looking very closely when I chose the wood, as I don't remember the grain being so nice.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> This pattern was one of the easiest that I have done in a long time. I believe there were only 27 cuts in the tray base, and again it took only a little over an hour to cut. It also would be a great pattern for a beginner, as following the lines exactly would not be critical. In this project, the main focus will be on the overlay pieces of frogs and water lily flowers, which I will be making today. It is off to a good start though, as the grain on this wood (what I believe is hickory) really looks great and will look even better tinted with a greenish stain:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> So I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. Today, I get to cut out all the charms and overlay pieces for these four trays (these three and also the Easter tray). This is going to be the really fun part - seeing them all come to life. I found that I really do love deadlines, as they push me to accomplish more that I normally would. I don't think that my designing has suffered much from having a time constraint to work in. I rather think that it helps to kick me into a higher gear of creativity.
> 
> I also got really good mail yesterday. First of all, I received a beautiful pen and key chain from Steve Beard, a customer who has become a friend. Steve has started to do some painting and has asked me a couple of questions regarding the process and brushes and so forth. He lives in England and was having trouble getting hold of some of the basic brushes I use and I sent him a couple to get him started. As a thank you, he made me an absolutely beautiful cocobolo pen and key chain and I received it yesterday. I am absolutely thrilled! It is wonderful and I do have a small collection of fine pens and fountain pens that I love. Here is a picture of the set:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> (I yoinked the photo from his FB page, as I took a quick one myself and it didn't look as nice) It really made me happy to know that I helped someone and that they appreciated it so much as to send me this. I will cherish it forever.
> 
> I also received another treasure in the mail from our own Jordan Straker. A week or so ago, Jordan showed an incredible clock that he carved on his Facebook pictures. It was a clock that had 32 nursery rhymes characters carved into it. Everyone immediately started listing the ones they saw in it and it turned into a contest to see who could find the most. I had stumbled on it when I was taking my break one day and wound up getting involved, as many others were and it turned into a fun game.
> 
> In the end, Jordan being the wonderfully generous man he is awarded all who participated in the game a choice of magnets of his wonderful carvings. I choose the cowboy boot and it came yesterday. It is awesome!
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I want to thank both Steve and Jordan for they generosity and friendships. Both men are so talented and I am very happy to have them as friends.
> 
> I really love it here on LJ's. I am happy that it isn't 'all business' and that we have such a great group of people that are willing to share their talents, stories and lives with each other. There is so much good in so many people here. I appreciate each and every one of you!
> 
> So I had better get busy with my work today. It is difficult to call it 'work' though because it is so much fun. I love my job so much and all that goes with it. I know that I have had not so good days too, but the good ones far outweigh the crummy ones.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed these little previews of the projects. I can't wait to show the finished ones.
> 
> Have a wonderful, happy and productive (or not!) Sunday!


I'm croaking over the quality! Can't wait for the ribbits and honeybees….


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Variety of Designs Nearly Completed*

The weekend was quite a blur. It seemed that just about every waking moment was spent working on the four new trays. As with most projects, it seemed to take a bit more time than I had anticipated. This wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It would only be bad if they came out crummy. I am happy with the results (so far) and in the home stretch on everything.

I hadn't decided to do four additional trays for the catalog deadline until about last Tuesday either. The original deadline for stuff was last Monday and it wasn't until I finished submitting photos then that my mind moved into creative high gear. I kept thinking "What if I do . . . . "? (fill in the blank) and before I knew it, I had four ideas that needed to be implemented. I seriously didn't think that there was a prayer in the world for me to get them finished on time, but sometimes I surprise myself. I would have been happy to have three done, but the final idea was what turned out to be my favorite and also coincidentally was probably the fastest and easiest design to complete so instead of separating them into four separate projects, I decided to do them in a group - something that I rarely do - and either they will all be done or none of them would. This also pushed me a bit harder it seemed, as more was at stake. After all, I didn't want to have four almost finished projects that didn't make it to the catalog. That would have been too sad.

These small self-imposed goals are a good way for me to accomplish. I realize that some people may have trouble with staying on track, but I am pretty good at doing so if I have specific goals in mind. Even though my weekend seemed to slip away from me, I will have at least one 'reward day' sometime this week when everything else is caught up and tended to. I will look forward to that day and savor it. It is something I envisioned at times when I was tired this weekend. I stayed up apply oil finish until 11pm last night so the pieces would have time to absorb the oil by morning for pictures. I awoke early today, anxious to see how everything looked in the morning light (although it was still dark out when I got up) and I was able to take the preliminary pictures.

After writing this blog, I will be do the final presentation pictures of the sets, and then do the coloring of the pieces that need to be tinted and then the final presentation of the colored versions of the holders. I should have the pictures submitted by afternoon (barring all disasters).

So without further hesitation - pictures of the trays as they stand now . . .

The Easter egg and bunny tray seemed to turn a bit darker when I oiled it. I believe that I had used brown maple instead of regular maple. It still looks pretty though, and I made the bunny charms of walnut and holly to resemble chocolate and white chocolate bunnies. I also made two egg charms as alternatives using what I thought was maple, but seemed much lighter and more airy. I think the wood may have been butternut, and if it isn't, I am quite baffled as to what species it really is. I made a second set of most of the overlay and charm pieces of this wood, as I plan to stain and color the pieces for the alternate views of the pattern. For now, I will just call it butternut.


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

The detail on the eggs and bunnies candle tray:


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

The next tray is the Trellis and Roses tray. Originally, I cut the rose overlay pieces in Jatoba. I found however, that the color really looked dark when oiled and I lost all the detail in the design. I also had the problem of which wood to make the rose bud pieces in, as they had both buds and leaves. I took a picture of it anyway just to show you:


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

I decided to go with the Butternut roses and the overall look of the piece is much better:


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

In the detail picture, you can see that the Butternut shows up well on the Oak trellis and the leaves and rose buds are both made of Cherry. 

From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

The next tray is the Grapevine tray. I really love the way the Sepele looks when oiled. It is warm and rich and with this type of design is beautiful. I like this tray just the way it is, with no coloring or overlays.


From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray

I also took a picture of the edge detail that I was talking about before. I really like how the routed edge looks almost carved. Overall, I think this is a nice fretwork design and I hope that others will like it too.


From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray

And finally, my favorite design of the four (although I do love the bunny one!) - the pond scene:


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

I found that I had some Yellow Heart left from when I did the little embellished star ornaments and they made the perfect base for the water lily flowers. I also found that I had some wonderfully green poplar in 1/8" thickness that I used for the frogs. I then used the holly for the flower centers and they look really cool.


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

Upon oiling, I believe that the wood that I used for the base of lily pads was not poplar, but in fact hickory. When I peeled off the pattern and sanded it down, the grain looked much too pretty to be poplar and the warm brown that it turned to when I oiled it up leads me to believe that it was hickory. I was actually very pleased with this error, as it made a better contrast for the frogs.


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

Overall, I am very happy with the projects. I don't think that by doing several designs as once it took away from each individual design at all. I was able to shift gears fairly easily and concentrate on the task at hand at the time, and by being able to cut production style, the time factor was greatly lessened from what it would have been had I done each one start to finish.

So today I will continue to finish things up and take my final pictures. I still have one more full day ahead of me I believe, but it is a fun process and I am looking forward to buttoning everything up.

It is still snowing out so I have no plans to leave the house anyway. 

Have a wonderful Monday everyone !


----------



## Pdub

scrollgirl said:


> *A Variety of Designs Nearly Completed*
> 
> The weekend was quite a blur. It seemed that just about every waking moment was spent working on the four new trays. As with most projects, it seemed to take a bit more time than I had anticipated. This wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It would only be bad if they came out crummy. I am happy with the results (so far) and in the home stretch on everything.
> 
> I hadn't decided to do four additional trays for the catalog deadline until about last Tuesday either. The original deadline for stuff was last Monday and it wasn't until I finished submitting photos then that my mind moved into creative high gear. I kept thinking "What if I do . . . . "? (fill in the blank) and before I knew it, I had four ideas that needed to be implemented. I seriously didn't think that there was a prayer in the world for me to get them finished on time, but sometimes I surprise myself. I would have been happy to have three done, but the final idea was what turned out to be my favorite and also coincidentally was probably the fastest and easiest design to complete so instead of separating them into four separate projects, I decided to do them in a group - something that I rarely do - and either they will all be done or none of them would. This also pushed me a bit harder it seemed, as more was at stake. After all, I didn't want to have four almost finished projects that didn't make it to the catalog. That would have been too sad.
> 
> These small self-imposed goals are a good way for me to accomplish. I realize that some people may have trouble with staying on track, but I am pretty good at doing so if I have specific goals in mind. Even though my weekend seemed to slip away from me, I will have at least one 'reward day' sometime this week when everything else is caught up and tended to. I will look forward to that day and savor it. It is something I envisioned at times when I was tired this weekend. I stayed up apply oil finish until 11pm last night so the pieces would have time to absorb the oil by morning for pictures. I awoke early today, anxious to see how everything looked in the morning light (although it was still dark out when I got up) and I was able to take the preliminary pictures.
> 
> After writing this blog, I will be do the final presentation pictures of the sets, and then do the coloring of the pieces that need to be tinted and then the final presentation of the colored versions of the holders. I should have the pictures submitted by afternoon (barring all disasters).
> 
> So without further hesitation - pictures of the trays as they stand now . . .
> 
> The Easter egg and bunny tray seemed to turn a bit darker when I oiled it. I believe that I had used brown maple instead of regular maple. It still looks pretty though, and I made the bunny charms of walnut and holly to resemble chocolate and white chocolate bunnies. I also made two egg charms as alternatives using what I thought was maple, but seemed much lighter and more airy. I think the wood may have been butternut, and if it isn't, I am quite baffled as to what species it really is. I made a second set of most of the overlay and charm pieces of this wood, as I plan to stain and color the pieces for the alternate views of the pattern. For now, I will just call it butternut.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The detail on the eggs and bunnies candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Trellis and Roses tray. Originally, I cut the rose overlay pieces in Jatoba. I found however, that the color really looked dark when oiled and I lost all the detail in the design. I also had the problem of which wood to make the rose bud pieces in, as they had both buds and leaves. I took a picture of it anyway just to show you:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to go with the Butternut roses and the overall look of the piece is much better:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> In the detail picture, you can see that the Butternut shows up well on the Oak trellis and the leaves and rose buds are both made of Cherry.
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Grapevine tray. I really love the way the Sepele looks when oiled. It is warm and rich and with this type of design is beautiful. I like this tray just the way it is, with no coloring or overlays.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I also took a picture of the edge detail that I was talking about before. I really like how the routed edge looks almost carved. Overall, I think this is a nice fretwork design and I hope that others will like it too.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, my favorite design of the four (although I do love the bunny one!) - the pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I found that I had some Yellow Heart left from when I did the little embellished star ornaments and they made the perfect base for the water lily flowers. I also found that I had some wonderfully green poplar in 1/8" thickness that I used for the frogs. I then used the holly for the flower centers and they look really cool.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Upon oiling, I believe that the wood that I used for the base of lily pads was not poplar, but in fact hickory. When I peeled off the pattern and sanded it down, the grain looked much too pretty to be poplar and the warm brown that it turned to when I oiled it up leads me to believe that it was hickory. I was actually very pleased with this error, as it made a better contrast for the frogs.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Overall, I am very happy with the projects. I don't think that by doing several designs as once it took away from each individual design at all. I was able to shift gears fairly easily and concentrate on the task at hand at the time, and by being able to cut production style, the time factor was greatly lessened from what it would have been had I done each one start to finish.
> 
> So today I will continue to finish things up and take my final pictures. I still have one more full day ahead of me I believe, but it is a fun process and I am looking forward to buttoning everything up.
> 
> It is still snowing out so I have no plans to leave the house anyway.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone !


They all look great Sheila. I think my favorite is the Trellis and rose. If you keep adding designs, it will make it really difficult for my wife to decide which ones I will have to make for her. LOL


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *A Variety of Designs Nearly Completed*
> 
> The weekend was quite a blur. It seemed that just about every waking moment was spent working on the four new trays. As with most projects, it seemed to take a bit more time than I had anticipated. This wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It would only be bad if they came out crummy. I am happy with the results (so far) and in the home stretch on everything.
> 
> I hadn't decided to do four additional trays for the catalog deadline until about last Tuesday either. The original deadline for stuff was last Monday and it wasn't until I finished submitting photos then that my mind moved into creative high gear. I kept thinking "What if I do . . . . "? (fill in the blank) and before I knew it, I had four ideas that needed to be implemented. I seriously didn't think that there was a prayer in the world for me to get them finished on time, but sometimes I surprise myself. I would have been happy to have three done, but the final idea was what turned out to be my favorite and also coincidentally was probably the fastest and easiest design to complete so instead of separating them into four separate projects, I decided to do them in a group - something that I rarely do - and either they will all be done or none of them would. This also pushed me a bit harder it seemed, as more was at stake. After all, I didn't want to have four almost finished projects that didn't make it to the catalog. That would have been too sad.
> 
> These small self-imposed goals are a good way for me to accomplish. I realize that some people may have trouble with staying on track, but I am pretty good at doing so if I have specific goals in mind. Even though my weekend seemed to slip away from me, I will have at least one 'reward day' sometime this week when everything else is caught up and tended to. I will look forward to that day and savor it. It is something I envisioned at times when I was tired this weekend. I stayed up apply oil finish until 11pm last night so the pieces would have time to absorb the oil by morning for pictures. I awoke early today, anxious to see how everything looked in the morning light (although it was still dark out when I got up) and I was able to take the preliminary pictures.
> 
> After writing this blog, I will be do the final presentation pictures of the sets, and then do the coloring of the pieces that need to be tinted and then the final presentation of the colored versions of the holders. I should have the pictures submitted by afternoon (barring all disasters).
> 
> So without further hesitation - pictures of the trays as they stand now . . .
> 
> The Easter egg and bunny tray seemed to turn a bit darker when I oiled it. I believe that I had used brown maple instead of regular maple. It still looks pretty though, and I made the bunny charms of walnut and holly to resemble chocolate and white chocolate bunnies. I also made two egg charms as alternatives using what I thought was maple, but seemed much lighter and more airy. I think the wood may have been butternut, and if it isn't, I am quite baffled as to what species it really is. I made a second set of most of the overlay and charm pieces of this wood, as I plan to stain and color the pieces for the alternate views of the pattern. For now, I will just call it butternut.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The detail on the eggs and bunnies candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Trellis and Roses tray. Originally, I cut the rose overlay pieces in Jatoba. I found however, that the color really looked dark when oiled and I lost all the detail in the design. I also had the problem of which wood to make the rose bud pieces in, as they had both buds and leaves. I took a picture of it anyway just to show you:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to go with the Butternut roses and the overall look of the piece is much better:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> In the detail picture, you can see that the Butternut shows up well on the Oak trellis and the leaves and rose buds are both made of Cherry.
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Grapevine tray. I really love the way the Sepele looks when oiled. It is warm and rich and with this type of design is beautiful. I like this tray just the way it is, with no coloring or overlays.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I also took a picture of the edge detail that I was talking about before. I really like how the routed edge looks almost carved. Overall, I think this is a nice fretwork design and I hope that others will like it too.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, my favorite design of the four (although I do love the bunny one!) - the pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I found that I had some Yellow Heart left from when I did the little embellished star ornaments and they made the perfect base for the water lily flowers. I also found that I had some wonderfully green poplar in 1/8" thickness that I used for the frogs. I then used the holly for the flower centers and they look really cool.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Upon oiling, I believe that the wood that I used for the base of lily pads was not poplar, but in fact hickory. When I peeled off the pattern and sanded it down, the grain looked much too pretty to be poplar and the warm brown that it turned to when I oiled it up leads me to believe that it was hickory. I was actually very pleased with this error, as it made a better contrast for the frogs.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Overall, I am very happy with the projects. I don't think that by doing several designs as once it took away from each individual design at all. I was able to shift gears fairly easily and concentrate on the task at hand at the time, and by being able to cut production style, the time factor was greatly lessened from what it would have been had I done each one start to finish.
> 
> So today I will continue to finish things up and take my final pictures. I still have one more full day ahead of me I believe, but it is a fun process and I am looking forward to buttoning everything up.
> 
> It is still snowing out so I have no plans to leave the house anyway.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone !


These look great!

I actually really like the darker tone for the easter one. It has a totally different feel than it did pale, but this is a better tone I think. A little less whimsical.

and oh my GOSH I still love that lilypad design! Beautiful!!  Those woods really sing together.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Variety of Designs Nearly Completed*
> 
> The weekend was quite a blur. It seemed that just about every waking moment was spent working on the four new trays. As with most projects, it seemed to take a bit more time than I had anticipated. This wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It would only be bad if they came out crummy. I am happy with the results (so far) and in the home stretch on everything.
> 
> I hadn't decided to do four additional trays for the catalog deadline until about last Tuesday either. The original deadline for stuff was last Monday and it wasn't until I finished submitting photos then that my mind moved into creative high gear. I kept thinking "What if I do . . . . "? (fill in the blank) and before I knew it, I had four ideas that needed to be implemented. I seriously didn't think that there was a prayer in the world for me to get them finished on time, but sometimes I surprise myself. I would have been happy to have three done, but the final idea was what turned out to be my favorite and also coincidentally was probably the fastest and easiest design to complete so instead of separating them into four separate projects, I decided to do them in a group - something that I rarely do - and either they will all be done or none of them would. This also pushed me a bit harder it seemed, as more was at stake. After all, I didn't want to have four almost finished projects that didn't make it to the catalog. That would have been too sad.
> 
> These small self-imposed goals are a good way for me to accomplish. I realize that some people may have trouble with staying on track, but I am pretty good at doing so if I have specific goals in mind. Even though my weekend seemed to slip away from me, I will have at least one 'reward day' sometime this week when everything else is caught up and tended to. I will look forward to that day and savor it. It is something I envisioned at times when I was tired this weekend. I stayed up apply oil finish until 11pm last night so the pieces would have time to absorb the oil by morning for pictures. I awoke early today, anxious to see how everything looked in the morning light (although it was still dark out when I got up) and I was able to take the preliminary pictures.
> 
> After writing this blog, I will be do the final presentation pictures of the sets, and then do the coloring of the pieces that need to be tinted and then the final presentation of the colored versions of the holders. I should have the pictures submitted by afternoon (barring all disasters).
> 
> So without further hesitation - pictures of the trays as they stand now . . .
> 
> The Easter egg and bunny tray seemed to turn a bit darker when I oiled it. I believe that I had used brown maple instead of regular maple. It still looks pretty though, and I made the bunny charms of walnut and holly to resemble chocolate and white chocolate bunnies. I also made two egg charms as alternatives using what I thought was maple, but seemed much lighter and more airy. I think the wood may have been butternut, and if it isn't, I am quite baffled as to what species it really is. I made a second set of most of the overlay and charm pieces of this wood, as I plan to stain and color the pieces for the alternate views of the pattern. For now, I will just call it butternut.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The detail on the eggs and bunnies candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Trellis and Roses tray. Originally, I cut the rose overlay pieces in Jatoba. I found however, that the color really looked dark when oiled and I lost all the detail in the design. I also had the problem of which wood to make the rose bud pieces in, as they had both buds and leaves. I took a picture of it anyway just to show you:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to go with the Butternut roses and the overall look of the piece is much better:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> In the detail picture, you can see that the Butternut shows up well on the Oak trellis and the leaves and rose buds are both made of Cherry.
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Grapevine tray. I really love the way the Sepele looks when oiled. It is warm and rich and with this type of design is beautiful. I like this tray just the way it is, with no coloring or overlays.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I also took a picture of the edge detail that I was talking about before. I really like how the routed edge looks almost carved. Overall, I think this is a nice fretwork design and I hope that others will like it too.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, my favorite design of the four (although I do love the bunny one!) - the pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I found that I had some Yellow Heart left from when I did the little embellished star ornaments and they made the perfect base for the water lily flowers. I also found that I had some wonderfully green poplar in 1/8" thickness that I used for the frogs. I then used the holly for the flower centers and they look really cool.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Upon oiling, I believe that the wood that I used for the base of lily pads was not poplar, but in fact hickory. When I peeled off the pattern and sanded it down, the grain looked much too pretty to be poplar and the warm brown that it turned to when I oiled it up leads me to believe that it was hickory. I was actually very pleased with this error, as it made a better contrast for the frogs.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Overall, I am very happy with the projects. I don't think that by doing several designs as once it took away from each individual design at all. I was able to shift gears fairly easily and concentrate on the task at hand at the time, and by being able to cut production style, the time factor was greatly lessened from what it would have been had I done each one start to finish.
> 
> So today I will continue to finish things up and take my final pictures. I still have one more full day ahead of me I believe, but it is a fun process and I am looking forward to buttoning everything up.
> 
> It is still snowing out so I have no plans to leave the house anyway.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone !


Beautiful Designs, You are getting better and better. You are blossoming into a true master of your trade. 
I really like the Rose candle trays!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Variety of Designs Nearly Completed*
> 
> The weekend was quite a blur. It seemed that just about every waking moment was spent working on the four new trays. As with most projects, it seemed to take a bit more time than I had anticipated. This wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It would only be bad if they came out crummy. I am happy with the results (so far) and in the home stretch on everything.
> 
> I hadn't decided to do four additional trays for the catalog deadline until about last Tuesday either. The original deadline for stuff was last Monday and it wasn't until I finished submitting photos then that my mind moved into creative high gear. I kept thinking "What if I do . . . . "? (fill in the blank) and before I knew it, I had four ideas that needed to be implemented. I seriously didn't think that there was a prayer in the world for me to get them finished on time, but sometimes I surprise myself. I would have been happy to have three done, but the final idea was what turned out to be my favorite and also coincidentally was probably the fastest and easiest design to complete so instead of separating them into four separate projects, I decided to do them in a group - something that I rarely do - and either they will all be done or none of them would. This also pushed me a bit harder it seemed, as more was at stake. After all, I didn't want to have four almost finished projects that didn't make it to the catalog. That would have been too sad.
> 
> These small self-imposed goals are a good way for me to accomplish. I realize that some people may have trouble with staying on track, but I am pretty good at doing so if I have specific goals in mind. Even though my weekend seemed to slip away from me, I will have at least one 'reward day' sometime this week when everything else is caught up and tended to. I will look forward to that day and savor it. It is something I envisioned at times when I was tired this weekend. I stayed up apply oil finish until 11pm last night so the pieces would have time to absorb the oil by morning for pictures. I awoke early today, anxious to see how everything looked in the morning light (although it was still dark out when I got up) and I was able to take the preliminary pictures.
> 
> After writing this blog, I will be do the final presentation pictures of the sets, and then do the coloring of the pieces that need to be tinted and then the final presentation of the colored versions of the holders. I should have the pictures submitted by afternoon (barring all disasters).
> 
> So without further hesitation - pictures of the trays as they stand now . . .
> 
> The Easter egg and bunny tray seemed to turn a bit darker when I oiled it. I believe that I had used brown maple instead of regular maple. It still looks pretty though, and I made the bunny charms of walnut and holly to resemble chocolate and white chocolate bunnies. I also made two egg charms as alternatives using what I thought was maple, but seemed much lighter and more airy. I think the wood may have been butternut, and if it isn't, I am quite baffled as to what species it really is. I made a second set of most of the overlay and charm pieces of this wood, as I plan to stain and color the pieces for the alternate views of the pattern. For now, I will just call it butternut.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The detail on the eggs and bunnies candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Trellis and Roses tray. Originally, I cut the rose overlay pieces in Jatoba. I found however, that the color really looked dark when oiled and I lost all the detail in the design. I also had the problem of which wood to make the rose bud pieces in, as they had both buds and leaves. I took a picture of it anyway just to show you:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to go with the Butternut roses and the overall look of the piece is much better:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> In the detail picture, you can see that the Butternut shows up well on the Oak trellis and the leaves and rose buds are both made of Cherry.
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Grapevine tray. I really love the way the Sepele looks when oiled. It is warm and rich and with this type of design is beautiful. I like this tray just the way it is, with no coloring or overlays.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I also took a picture of the edge detail that I was talking about before. I really like how the routed edge looks almost carved. Overall, I think this is a nice fretwork design and I hope that others will like it too.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, my favorite design of the four (although I do love the bunny one!) - the pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I found that I had some Yellow Heart left from when I did the little embellished star ornaments and they made the perfect base for the water lily flowers. I also found that I had some wonderfully green poplar in 1/8" thickness that I used for the frogs. I then used the holly for the flower centers and they look really cool.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Upon oiling, I believe that the wood that I used for the base of lily pads was not poplar, but in fact hickory. When I peeled off the pattern and sanded it down, the grain looked much too pretty to be poplar and the warm brown that it turned to when I oiled it up leads me to believe that it was hickory. I was actually very pleased with this error, as it made a better contrast for the frogs.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Overall, I am very happy with the projects. I don't think that by doing several designs as once it took away from each individual design at all. I was able to shift gears fairly easily and concentrate on the task at hand at the time, and by being able to cut production style, the time factor was greatly lessened from what it would have been had I done each one start to finish.
> 
> So today I will continue to finish things up and take my final pictures. I still have one more full day ahead of me I believe, but it is a fun process and I am looking forward to buttoning everything up.
> 
> It is still snowing out so I have no plans to leave the house anyway.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone !


Thank you all so very much! It is really fun to see these come to life. I appreciate your comments, suggestions and support very much. I am glad you guys like the rose one too because I wasn't sure I liked it. Just goes to show what I know! LOL

And Lis - I was thrilled when I found that yellow heart for the water lilies. It all came together really nicely. I like doing 'critters' too! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Variety of Designs Nearly Completed*
> 
> The weekend was quite a blur. It seemed that just about every waking moment was spent working on the four new trays. As with most projects, it seemed to take a bit more time than I had anticipated. This wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It would only be bad if they came out crummy. I am happy with the results (so far) and in the home stretch on everything.
> 
> I hadn't decided to do four additional trays for the catalog deadline until about last Tuesday either. The original deadline for stuff was last Monday and it wasn't until I finished submitting photos then that my mind moved into creative high gear. I kept thinking "What if I do . . . . "? (fill in the blank) and before I knew it, I had four ideas that needed to be implemented. I seriously didn't think that there was a prayer in the world for me to get them finished on time, but sometimes I surprise myself. I would have been happy to have three done, but the final idea was what turned out to be my favorite and also coincidentally was probably the fastest and easiest design to complete so instead of separating them into four separate projects, I decided to do them in a group - something that I rarely do - and either they will all be done or none of them would. This also pushed me a bit harder it seemed, as more was at stake. After all, I didn't want to have four almost finished projects that didn't make it to the catalog. That would have been too sad.
> 
> These small self-imposed goals are a good way for me to accomplish. I realize that some people may have trouble with staying on track, but I am pretty good at doing so if I have specific goals in mind. Even though my weekend seemed to slip away from me, I will have at least one 'reward day' sometime this week when everything else is caught up and tended to. I will look forward to that day and savor it. It is something I envisioned at times when I was tired this weekend. I stayed up apply oil finish until 11pm last night so the pieces would have time to absorb the oil by morning for pictures. I awoke early today, anxious to see how everything looked in the morning light (although it was still dark out when I got up) and I was able to take the preliminary pictures.
> 
> After writing this blog, I will be do the final presentation pictures of the sets, and then do the coloring of the pieces that need to be tinted and then the final presentation of the colored versions of the holders. I should have the pictures submitted by afternoon (barring all disasters).
> 
> So without further hesitation - pictures of the trays as they stand now . . .
> 
> The Easter egg and bunny tray seemed to turn a bit darker when I oiled it. I believe that I had used brown maple instead of regular maple. It still looks pretty though, and I made the bunny charms of walnut and holly to resemble chocolate and white chocolate bunnies. I also made two egg charms as alternatives using what I thought was maple, but seemed much lighter and more airy. I think the wood may have been butternut, and if it isn't, I am quite baffled as to what species it really is. I made a second set of most of the overlay and charm pieces of this wood, as I plan to stain and color the pieces for the alternate views of the pattern. For now, I will just call it butternut.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The detail on the eggs and bunnies candle tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Trellis and Roses tray. Originally, I cut the rose overlay pieces in Jatoba. I found however, that the color really looked dark when oiled and I lost all the detail in the design. I also had the problem of which wood to make the rose bud pieces in, as they had both buds and leaves. I took a picture of it anyway just to show you:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to go with the Butternut roses and the overall look of the piece is much better:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> In the detail picture, you can see that the Butternut shows up well on the Oak trellis and the leaves and rose buds are both made of Cherry.
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> The next tray is the Grapevine tray. I really love the way the Sepele looks when oiled. It is warm and rich and with this type of design is beautiful. I like this tray just the way it is, with no coloring or overlays.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> I also took a picture of the edge detail that I was talking about before. I really like how the routed edge looks almost carved. Overall, I think this is a nice fretwork design and I hope that others will like it too.
> 
> 
> From SLD345 Grapevine Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, my favorite design of the four (although I do love the bunny one!) - the pond scene:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I found that I had some Yellow Heart left from when I did the little embellished star ornaments and they made the perfect base for the water lily flowers. I also found that I had some wonderfully green poplar in 1/8" thickness that I used for the frogs. I then used the holly for the flower centers and they look really cool.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Upon oiling, I believe that the wood that I used for the base of lily pads was not poplar, but in fact hickory. When I peeled off the pattern and sanded it down, the grain looked much too pretty to be poplar and the warm brown that it turned to when I oiled it up leads me to believe that it was hickory. I was actually very pleased with this error, as it made a better contrast for the frogs.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Overall, I am very happy with the projects. I don't think that by doing several designs as once it took away from each individual design at all. I was able to shift gears fairly easily and concentrate on the task at hand at the time, and by being able to cut production style, the time factor was greatly lessened from what it would have been had I done each one start to finish.
> 
> So today I will continue to finish things up and take my final pictures. I still have one more full day ahead of me I believe, but it is a fun process and I am looking forward to buttoning everything up.
> 
> It is still snowing out so I have no plans to leave the house anyway.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone !


You sure a a busy girl!! Great designs.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wrapping These Projects Up*

Staining and photographing the new candle trays took most of the day. I didn't finish until evening and felt a great deal of relief having that part of the job under my belt. Although there still is the job of writing the instructions and updating the web site, it seems that seeing the project finished was a huge relief. I sent the photographs off to the wholesaler and felt a huge weight lifted from me. With me doing Christmas gifts for most of the month of December, it seemed that I had little to offer for the new catalog. At lest now I was able to give six candle trays, which was far better than the two I had ready just over a week ago. I suppose I need to be pushed every now and then, or I wind up being caught in the day to day aspects of the business.

Following are pictures of the finished stained trays:

The Bunny and Egg tray:


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

I was concerned because the wood turned out to be much darker that the colors would look muddy, but I applied two coats and they looked really nice and bright.


From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray

The Trellis and Rose Tray:


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

I really like the colors that the roses and leave came out. I think that the staining adds a lot to this project. I could see making the roses white for a wedding or even peach or yellow for everyday.


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

And the finished stained rose tray:


From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray

And finally, the Lily Pond and Frog Tray:


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

Since the natural wood colors are so similar to the stains, there really isn't a lot of difference in the appearance at all.


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

I think the stains are wonderful however, for those who don't have access to the many different hard woods used in the original pieces. It is one thing for me to have the different species, but many people aren't able to find such wood and the cost of getting them and having them planed down to size for such small pieces may be prohibitive. The stains are a great alternative, I think.


From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray

I have had several requests to show how I use these gel stains when I do my class in New York. I think that is a wonderful idea and I am going to include a demonstration in the lecture. It is a simple process and far easier than people seem to think it is, and very cost effective. This week is the big craft HIA show in California, but I will be contacting DecoArt next week to see if I can obtain some samples to use for the demonstration and perhaps give out at the show. I think that once people try this method, they will find it is a great alternative to using expensive hard wood for these small details.

Today I am going to take the day off and get out for a bit. I don't really have to get out, but I just want to. I am heading to Yarmouth for a couple of hours and a nice lunch out and I think it will do me good. We are expecting another storm tomorrow with almost a foot of snow (so they say) so I want to get some shopping done and prepare to stay in the rest of the week for the duration.

Now that this is done, all I need to do is write the instructions for the trays and get the new stuff on the site. My partner already has worked to get some of the items up there and started the next update. I should have it completed by the end of the week.

I also am going to put the show on the front burner for the next several weeks. The preparation for that will be my main focus and I want to be sure that everything will be ready to go. I am more and more excited about it and as the time gets closer, I want to feel comfortable in my presentation. I have a lot of information to offer, and I want to do it in an organized way so that people will be able to digest it. It will be a fun project and I am sure that I will be asking some advice along the way.

I hope you all have a good day today. May you all be happy and productive.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping These Projects Up*
> 
> Staining and photographing the new candle trays took most of the day. I didn't finish until evening and felt a great deal of relief having that part of the job under my belt. Although there still is the job of writing the instructions and updating the web site, it seems that seeing the project finished was a huge relief. I sent the photographs off to the wholesaler and felt a huge weight lifted from me. With me doing Christmas gifts for most of the month of December, it seemed that I had little to offer for the new catalog. At lest now I was able to give six candle trays, which was far better than the two I had ready just over a week ago. I suppose I need to be pushed every now and then, or I wind up being caught in the day to day aspects of the business.
> 
> Following are pictures of the finished stained trays:
> 
> The Bunny and Egg tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I was concerned because the wood turned out to be much darker that the colors would look muddy, but I applied two coats and they looked really nice and bright.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The Trellis and Rose Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the colors that the roses and leave came out. I think that the staining adds a lot to this project. I could see making the roses white for a wedding or even peach or yellow for everyday.
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And the finished stained rose tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, the Lily Pond and Frog Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Since the natural wood colors are so similar to the stains, there really isn't a lot of difference in the appearance at all.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I think the stains are wonderful however, for those who don't have access to the many different hard woods used in the original pieces. It is one thing for me to have the different species, but many people aren't able to find such wood and the cost of getting them and having them planed down to size for such small pieces may be prohibitive. The stains are a great alternative, I think.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I have had several requests to show how I use these gel stains when I do my class in New York. I think that is a wonderful idea and I am going to include a demonstration in the lecture. It is a simple process and far easier than people seem to think it is, and very cost effective. This week is the big craft HIA show in California, but I will be contacting DecoArt next week to see if I can obtain some samples to use for the demonstration and perhaps give out at the show. I think that once people try this method, they will find it is a great alternative to using expensive hard wood for these small details.
> 
> Today I am going to take the day off and get out for a bit. I don't really have to get out, but I just want to. I am heading to Yarmouth for a couple of hours and a nice lunch out and I think it will do me good. We are expecting another storm tomorrow with almost a foot of snow (so they say) so I want to get some shopping done and prepare to stay in the rest of the week for the duration.
> 
> Now that this is done, all I need to do is write the instructions for the trays and get the new stuff on the site. My partner already has worked to get some of the items up there and started the next update. I should have it completed by the end of the week.
> 
> I also am going to put the show on the front burner for the next several weeks. The preparation for that will be my main focus and I want to be sure that everything will be ready to go. I am more and more excited about it and as the time gets closer, I want to feel comfortable in my presentation. I have a lot of information to offer, and I want to do it in an organized way so that people will be able to digest it. It will be a fun project and I am sure that I will be asking some advice along the way.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. May you all be happy and productive.


sheila those are just amazing…such great design and what a great project for those who do this…im always impressed with what you come out with and as the project as a whole..the cutting and the painting and staining, it all comes together very nicely ….have a great day…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping These Projects Up*
> 
> Staining and photographing the new candle trays took most of the day. I didn't finish until evening and felt a great deal of relief having that part of the job under my belt. Although there still is the job of writing the instructions and updating the web site, it seems that seeing the project finished was a huge relief. I sent the photographs off to the wholesaler and felt a huge weight lifted from me. With me doing Christmas gifts for most of the month of December, it seemed that I had little to offer for the new catalog. At lest now I was able to give six candle trays, which was far better than the two I had ready just over a week ago. I suppose I need to be pushed every now and then, or I wind up being caught in the day to day aspects of the business.
> 
> Following are pictures of the finished stained trays:
> 
> The Bunny and Egg tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I was concerned because the wood turned out to be much darker that the colors would look muddy, but I applied two coats and they looked really nice and bright.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The Trellis and Rose Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the colors that the roses and leave came out. I think that the staining adds a lot to this project. I could see making the roses white for a wedding or even peach or yellow for everyday.
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And the finished stained rose tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, the Lily Pond and Frog Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Since the natural wood colors are so similar to the stains, there really isn't a lot of difference in the appearance at all.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I think the stains are wonderful however, for those who don't have access to the many different hard woods used in the original pieces. It is one thing for me to have the different species, but many people aren't able to find such wood and the cost of getting them and having them planed down to size for such small pieces may be prohibitive. The stains are a great alternative, I think.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I have had several requests to show how I use these gel stains when I do my class in New York. I think that is a wonderful idea and I am going to include a demonstration in the lecture. It is a simple process and far easier than people seem to think it is, and very cost effective. This week is the big craft HIA show in California, but I will be contacting DecoArt next week to see if I can obtain some samples to use for the demonstration and perhaps give out at the show. I think that once people try this method, they will find it is a great alternative to using expensive hard wood for these small details.
> 
> Today I am going to take the day off and get out for a bit. I don't really have to get out, but I just want to. I am heading to Yarmouth for a couple of hours and a nice lunch out and I think it will do me good. We are expecting another storm tomorrow with almost a foot of snow (so they say) so I want to get some shopping done and prepare to stay in the rest of the week for the duration.
> 
> Now that this is done, all I need to do is write the instructions for the trays and get the new stuff on the site. My partner already has worked to get some of the items up there and started the next update. I should have it completed by the end of the week.
> 
> I also am going to put the show on the front burner for the next several weeks. The preparation for that will be my main focus and I want to be sure that everything will be ready to go. I am more and more excited about it and as the time gets closer, I want to feel comfortable in my presentation. I have a lot of information to offer, and I want to do it in an organized way so that people will be able to digest it. It will be a fun project and I am sure that I will be asking some advice along the way.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. May you all be happy and productive.


hello Sheila 
I just new it , the trellis tray simply just look great
if you will forgive a little joke with some thruth in it
if posted on Gardentenders you will have a hole new fangruop
they wuold simply love it , so they proppebly wuold order there
husbands out and empty the country for scrollsaws ….LOL

back to serius : I´m sure this tray is a potentiel bestseller since 
it will be a great gift for scrollers to people that like gardens

if you go to town and prepare for a little blitz then don´t 
forget something for the sweet tooth …lol

it sounds like you have a pretty good idea of how to deal
with the time on your little teaching session in the weekend 
the few times inmy life I had the experience to do it 
one time I cuold only fill the half time and in the other 
we only got thrugh the half of it ….I´m glad I don´t have 
to make a living by teaching ..lol

I´m looking forward to hear how it goes both before and after

have a great day yourself and enjoy the dinner 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping These Projects Up*
> 
> Staining and photographing the new candle trays took most of the day. I didn't finish until evening and felt a great deal of relief having that part of the job under my belt. Although there still is the job of writing the instructions and updating the web site, it seems that seeing the project finished was a huge relief. I sent the photographs off to the wholesaler and felt a huge weight lifted from me. With me doing Christmas gifts for most of the month of December, it seemed that I had little to offer for the new catalog. At lest now I was able to give six candle trays, which was far better than the two I had ready just over a week ago. I suppose I need to be pushed every now and then, or I wind up being caught in the day to day aspects of the business.
> 
> Following are pictures of the finished stained trays:
> 
> The Bunny and Egg tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I was concerned because the wood turned out to be much darker that the colors would look muddy, but I applied two coats and they looked really nice and bright.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The Trellis and Rose Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the colors that the roses and leave came out. I think that the staining adds a lot to this project. I could see making the roses white for a wedding or even peach or yellow for everyday.
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And the finished stained rose tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, the Lily Pond and Frog Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Since the natural wood colors are so similar to the stains, there really isn't a lot of difference in the appearance at all.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I think the stains are wonderful however, for those who don't have access to the many different hard woods used in the original pieces. It is one thing for me to have the different species, but many people aren't able to find such wood and the cost of getting them and having them planed down to size for such small pieces may be prohibitive. The stains are a great alternative, I think.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I have had several requests to show how I use these gel stains when I do my class in New York. I think that is a wonderful idea and I am going to include a demonstration in the lecture. It is a simple process and far easier than people seem to think it is, and very cost effective. This week is the big craft HIA show in California, but I will be contacting DecoArt next week to see if I can obtain some samples to use for the demonstration and perhaps give out at the show. I think that once people try this method, they will find it is a great alternative to using expensive hard wood for these small details.
> 
> Today I am going to take the day off and get out for a bit. I don't really have to get out, but I just want to. I am heading to Yarmouth for a couple of hours and a nice lunch out and I think it will do me good. We are expecting another storm tomorrow with almost a foot of snow (so they say) so I want to get some shopping done and prepare to stay in the rest of the week for the duration.
> 
> Now that this is done, all I need to do is write the instructions for the trays and get the new stuff on the site. My partner already has worked to get some of the items up there and started the next update. I should have it completed by the end of the week.
> 
> I also am going to put the show on the front burner for the next several weeks. The preparation for that will be my main focus and I want to be sure that everything will be ready to go. I am more and more excited about it and as the time gets closer, I want to feel comfortable in my presentation. I have a lot of information to offer, and I want to do it in an organized way so that people will be able to digest it. It will be a fun project and I am sure that I will be asking some advice along the way.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. May you all be happy and productive.


Thanks to both of you! Thank you for the nice comments.

I had a great day and made it back just as it was starting to snow. You would think that it was the end of the world because everyone was stocking up to get ready for the storm.

We have all our supplies and I heard from the wholesaler and everything is good! I can spend the next day or so writing instructions and getting my schedule ready for March. Fun days ahead! 

I have food and a warm place and am all caught up - good feeling. Now I can catch up on mail and get some stuff done.

It will be a good week for sure!  Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping These Projects Up*
> 
> Staining and photographing the new candle trays took most of the day. I didn't finish until evening and felt a great deal of relief having that part of the job under my belt. Although there still is the job of writing the instructions and updating the web site, it seems that seeing the project finished was a huge relief. I sent the photographs off to the wholesaler and felt a huge weight lifted from me. With me doing Christmas gifts for most of the month of December, it seemed that I had little to offer for the new catalog. At lest now I was able to give six candle trays, which was far better than the two I had ready just over a week ago. I suppose I need to be pushed every now and then, or I wind up being caught in the day to day aspects of the business.
> 
> Following are pictures of the finished stained trays:
> 
> The Bunny and Egg tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> I was concerned because the wood turned out to be much darker that the colors would look muddy, but I applied two coats and they looked really nice and bright.
> 
> 
> From SLD343 Easter Bunny and Eggs Candle Tray
> 
> The Trellis and Rose Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> I really like the colors that the roses and leave came out. I think that the staining adds a lot to this project. I could see making the roses white for a wedding or even peach or yellow for everyday.
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And the finished stained rose tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD344 Trellis and Rose Candle Tray
> 
> And finally, the Lily Pond and Frog Tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> Since the natural wood colors are so similar to the stains, there really isn't a lot of difference in the appearance at all.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I think the stains are wonderful however, for those who don't have access to the many different hard woods used in the original pieces. It is one thing for me to have the different species, but many people aren't able to find such wood and the cost of getting them and having them planed down to size for such small pieces may be prohibitive. The stains are a great alternative, I think.
> 
> 
> From SLD346 Lily Pad and Frog Candle Tray
> 
> I have had several requests to show how I use these gel stains when I do my class in New York. I think that is a wonderful idea and I am going to include a demonstration in the lecture. It is a simple process and far easier than people seem to think it is, and very cost effective. This week is the big craft HIA show in California, but I will be contacting DecoArt next week to see if I can obtain some samples to use for the demonstration and perhaps give out at the show. I think that once people try this method, they will find it is a great alternative to using expensive hard wood for these small details.
> 
> Today I am going to take the day off and get out for a bit. I don't really have to get out, but I just want to. I am heading to Yarmouth for a couple of hours and a nice lunch out and I think it will do me good. We are expecting another storm tomorrow with almost a foot of snow (so they say) so I want to get some shopping done and prepare to stay in the rest of the week for the duration.
> 
> Now that this is done, all I need to do is write the instructions for the trays and get the new stuff on the site. My partner already has worked to get some of the items up there and started the next update. I should have it completed by the end of the week.
> 
> I also am going to put the show on the front burner for the next several weeks. The preparation for that will be my main focus and I want to be sure that everything will be ready to go. I am more and more excited about it and as the time gets closer, I want to feel comfortable in my presentation. I have a lot of information to offer, and I want to do it in an organized way so that people will be able to digest it. It will be a fun project and I am sure that I will be asking some advice along the way.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. May you all be happy and productive.


Hi Sheila;

These designs are beautiful!!!

You really are perfectly suited for what you are doing. I wonder how many people are fortunate enough to have found their passion, and are able to make a living doing it.

You are truly blessed.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Deal of the Day*

I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.

With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.

In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.

However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.

Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.

In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.

However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.

After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:


From Ink System

This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.

Here is how it sits outside the printer:


From Ink System

As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:


From Ink System

You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.

One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.

I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.

Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?

I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.

If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.

I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.

Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.

I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila;

You just never now where or how you'll find a much needed better way of doing something. This post is great, as I've been constantly reminded about the cost of printing out manuals etc for the Ezee-Feed

I have a Canon I9400, which is a great printer, as it can print up to 17" wide photos…perfect for portfolio shots. My portolio generally does the selling for me, so it was a good investment, but the cost of cartridges is a bit much.

I had no idea a system like the ones you discussed here were available. But you can be sure I'll be out looking for one today.

Thanks for the post.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I will definately be looking into this system. Thank you for telling us about it. I had never heard of it. I recntly bought a new Cannon printer. My old one had about had it and besides, the new printer was cheaper than the cartridges.
For some forms of woodwork, maybe not, but yes, for us who do any kind of scroll work of any size, a printer is surely a necessary tool. The last project I was able to do (the chandelier), I went through three sets of cartridges. Yes it got expensive, but because of the nature of the pattern, I didn't know exactly what I needed up front and had to keep going back to the printer. Could you imagine having to run to town every time? Without my printer on many projects, there would be no way to use any of my other tools. 
I once got aggrevated in a search for a decent printer (discontinued making cartridges for an old one I had). I made up my mind in frustration that I would just run to officemax print out copies when I needed them. I thought I could get by without the added cost and frustration of the printer. Well, I kept up with the receipt for my printing costs and fuel to prove the point. All I did was prove that I was wrong. In one month's time, I'd spent enough to buy two printers and several replacement ink cartridges.
Money's tight right now, but when things get better, I may be contacting you to get the name of this system again. I need it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Lee - I looked for the i9400 printer and couldn't even find it. Are you sure on the number? It isn't even on the Canon US site. Recheck and give me the number and I will look it up for you.

William - it is a great system! Shop it out and see what systems are available and what printers are available. I got my system on Ebay and I was lucky because the guy selling them was in Canada. That saved on all the over-the-border charges and shipping for me. But most of them are US, so you should be able to find a good one.

I used to be Epson all the way but the last two printers I had really sucked. The quality was always poor and it would constantly be self-cleaning and wasting ink. It finally wouldn't clean itself anymore and we got an error message "reached the end of its service life" and it was done. Now it was printing fine before the error came up. It was as if Epson decides how long it will last and pulls the plug on you. I don't think I will ever get one again. At least with the Canon printers too, you can override the chips on the cartridges and use generics. Epson wouldn't let you do that either. They make a killing on their $30+ cartridges and they wouldn't even last. I should have known when I got the last Epson printer and new out of the box it said it wouldn't recognize its OWN OEM cartridge chip! It was nothing with problems with those chips!

Anyway - I did want to share this because I think lots of you might want to consider something like this if you use your printer a lot. You don't have to take a mortgage out to keep it in ink! 

Sheila


----------



## CoolDavion

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I've not heard of the CIS system before, but it does make a lot of sense. We recent bought a new Lexmark because the cost of the unopened cartridges we returned almost covered the cost the printer and the Lexmark cartridges are $5 for black.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Yup, you're right, it's a i9100 printer. I looked right at it, then typed in the number! DOH!!!

I guess my wife is right… I am getting old.

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## brunob

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thanks for the information Sheila. I too spend a lot on printer ink. I'm going to have to check this out.


----------



## JonathanG

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thanks for posting this Sheila. I was unaware of this system and will file it away in my head for future reference (portfolio pictures, etc.)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I did see first time you talked about it 
and cuoldn´t remember what blog it was in when I shuold use the info
so now I going to favorit this 

thank´s for bringing it up again

let me see you already have 2 pc, 2printers, box´s of paper box´s of patterns 
catridge systems , etc. etc. on your list for the weekend ….......you need a truck…down there 
and a 18 wheeler for the return with all the goodies from the show …..LOL

have agreat evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Yes, Dennis. I did mention it a while ago. You are right about the truck. We have to figure out what to do. I suppose we will have to see how the weather is going to be. I'll have to figure something! 

You have a great night too!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Deal of the Day*
> 
> I know everyone here loves to hear a good "tool gloat". Yesterday in my travels, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up, although it wasn't really a tool that I found - it was a printer. With having a woodworking pattern business, I suppose a printer can qualify as a tool, as it is an important part of my day to day operation.
> 
> With the impending snow storm and all the current deadlines met, we thought it would be a good day to get out of Dodge for a half a day and get some much needed shopping done before the weather held us hostage here for the next several days. Besides, we have been working at a pretty brutal pace the past several days and could use a change of scenery.
> 
> In preparing for the show in March, we realize that we need to have hard copies of patterns to sell. Right now most of our sales (about 97 percent) from our website are sent electronically. This is great, because we don't have the additional costs of printing and shipping orders, and customers get near-instant delivery of the patterns they order and can print them out in their own home. This also saves them the additional cost and time of taking the patterns to be copied and printing for cutting, as the preferred method with scroll sawing is sticking the pattern directly on to the wood with temporary spray adhesive and cutting it from that.
> 
> However, when attending shows, it is customary to sell paper patterns, which means printing them out. This has been a dilemma for us, as we offer almost 400 patterns. We have never attended a show of this scope and even though it is large, only a portion of the attendees are interested in scroll sawing. What the exact portion is remains a mystery to us.
> 
> Common sense would tell us to bring several copies of the newest patterns available for selling, but predicting what will sell and what won't isn't an easy task. It is a guessing game at best and there is no certain resolution. We just have to see.
> 
> In order to be prepared to fulfill the needs we anticipate, we decided that it would be a good idea to bring our printer and have the ability to print on site if we run out of certain patterns. All of our patterns are printed in color, and recently we have decided to include as many step-by-step photographs as necessary for people to best understand the process of creating the project. In earlier days of my business, it was impossible to print in color without having to charge too much for the pattern. Cartridges for most good quality printers often exceeded $25 each and lasted only a short time. It wasn't economically feasible to offer this to customers.
> 
> However, a couple of years ago, a friend and colleague of mine who also does printing for the magazine told me of something referred to as a "Continuous Flow Ink System" (or CIS, if you will) that they make for several common models of printers. He purchased his set on Ebay and was very happy with it. I was in the process of purchasing a new printer at the time and was ready to move from Epson, where the cartridges were expensive and refilling them a mess and the computer chips in them caused all kinds of problems.
> 
> After much research on printers and systems, I decided to try a Canon Pixma. It was a good low-cost printer and I had found an Ebay vendor with a great reputation that supplied the CIS for the model I was looking at. I purchased the printer for around $150 and got it home and tried it out. It did a beautiful job and even printed on DVD's and CD's. After running it through the paces for a few weeks, I decided it was really a good printer and I placed an order for the system. The cost of the system itself was about $50 and came with the ink tanks filled. I have a picture of the tank system here:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> This system sits beside the printer and the ink is supplied to the cartridges by the five little hoses. Once the cartridges are in place, you never have to remove them - you just refill the outside tanks from the large (100ml) ink bottles. Needless to say, one refill of the tank equals many, many cartridges. Also you can repurchase in at the cost of $10 per 100ml bottle or the entire set of five bottles for $30. It is incredibly economical and the printer has preformed beautifully for both photographs and normal printing. It is one of the nicest printers I have ever had, even though it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> Here is how it sits outside the printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> As far as the chip issue goes, you simply remove the chips from the cartridges that are included with the printer when you buy it and stick them onto the cartridges that come with the system. Everything is pre-assembled and you don't have to mess with the ink at all. Here is how it sits in your printer:
> 
> 
> From Ink System
> 
> You can see in the second picture that I do wrap the hose system with a bit of light foam so that the cover of the printer won't kink the hose. With the Pixma, you need the cover closed in order to operate the printer and you can either cut the lid or do as I did and kind of prop it open so that it doesn't pinch the hose. It is an easy fix for such a great solution to the high cost of ink.
> 
> One of the reasons that I had stopped designing painting patterns several years ago was because I was unable to provide my customers with quality color patterns at a reasonable cost. Using this system makes the printing cost almost non-existent, as I have only had to buy one additional set of ink bottles in the past two years.
> 
> I was sad that the Canon Pixma IP4600 printer was discontinued last year, as most printers are replaced after only a short time. I found one for about $70 at the Staples near us and scooped it up. I thought it would be a good back up printer when this one's life is over.
> 
> Yesterday, however, we were at Staples and saw the Canon Pixma IP4700 on sale for a mere $39! This is the next generation of the IP4600 and is identical in nearly every way, except it is supposed to be just a little faster. The most important thing is that it uses the same ink cartridges and will be able to accommodate this system too. So how could we pass it up?
> 
> I am going to place an order today for a second CIS as a back up and I think we are going to bring two printers to the show with us, in case we need them. We will have our laptop and be able to print from there and we already tried to see how it would preform using both printers at once and it worked beautifully.
> 
> If you do a lot of printing, I really recommend you looking into one of these types of systems for ink. For less than the cost of a set of cartridges, we now have a back up printer and ink set that will print several hundred times the quantity of what the one set would have done, and the printing looks absolutely beautiful, too.
> 
> I love when stuff like that happens. We also bought a case of paper and we are starting to print out quantities of our catalog to distribute at the show. Getting ready for this show is exciting and I am looking forward to it more and more each day. The next month and a half will focus on getting everything ready and is really going to be great. I appreciate all the suggestions you have been sending me, both via email and PM and am really getting things in order and mapping out my presentation. I feel more excited than nervous about it right now and although I am sure that there will be moments of stage fright, overall I love talking to people and teaching and once I am there I think it will go fine.
> 
> Today will be a day of organization. I will be writing instructions for the new trays and checking over patterns and getting the next shipment of projects ready to go out to the magazine. It is still snowing here and we are expected to get several inches more today and tomorrow, but I am prepared for just about anything and can work no matter what happens.
> 
> I hope all my friends who got pounded in the US are safe and warm. There are places like Chicago that are quite a mess I understand. My one friend has been sending updates from Midway airport on her Facebook account, as she now lives in Wisconsin and is awaiting a flight home. She travels frequently with her job and is used to delays and such and she has a fun and positive attitude about life in general. Hearing of her adventures is like watching a movie and quite entertaining. As long as everyone is safe.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila.

Now that you have the capability to run two printers at once, you can have one set up fpr envelopes and the other for corespondence.


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to Writing*

OK. So I think that I can stop wishing for more snow now. The last couple of days we really got a load of it. I didn't go out for a walk yesterday, as it was still coming down quite hard but it looks calm out today and I think I will venture out for a little bit at least later on today.

I suppose the most important thing here was that we didn't lose any power. The lights flickered a little, but other than that it was a normal day for the most part. I had to do some stuff around the house and later in the day, I worked on a modification of one of my designs for a customer. He had requested a twist on one of my candle tray designs (the Sweetheart candle tray) and he wanted to make the modified design for Valentine's day. I had agreed last week, when I was in the midst of the deadline and knew I had to get to it soon. This was the first opportunity that I have had to do it and I was pleased that it didn't take me long at all to come up with something nice. I think I am getting better at this. (LOL)

Today is going to be a writing day for the most part. I have six of my own patterns and several of my partner's to get into packet format so we can update the site. I still need to write the instructions for my six designs, but I do use a kind of template to do so, as they are all constructed pretty much the same way. I just need to be careful that everything is correct.

I find that I am a terrible proof reader. Part of it is that I have written instructions so many times and much of it is the same thing over an over and I just skim through it. There is definitely a format that I use to write the packets. Now that my partner has contributed over 50 designs, he also sees that after a while it is hard to read over your own stuff and really pay attention. Usually the errors are small and non-consequential, but it still is one of the worst feelings when I either hear about or find something wrong with a pattern. Especially if it has been sold and given out already.

For the past several months, my friend Leldon has been good enough to be my proof reader. He is wonderful because he knows scroll sawing and can point out discrepancies or errors and also lets me know when things don't make sense. I feel so much better knowing that he has gone over the patterns before I sell them or send the final copies to the wholesalers. It is great to have another set of (trained) eyes to help.

Leldon will also be coming to the show in New York, and I will be happy to see him again. It has been many years since our paths crossed although we do keep in touch regularly. He has graciously offered to help as much as he can and I am very grateful for that. With the number of people coming, I think I am going to need it.

I want to take some time too, to see the entries for the contest and cast my vote before the deadline. I haven't had much of a chance to keep up with the boards here and that is something I don't want to miss. I am sure there are some wonderful entries.

So I will keep today's post short, as it seems that the day was pretty much routine. I hope all my friends in North America are safe and warm after the storm and digging out and getting back to normal. I have seen many pictures of the snow in the past couple of days and it certainly looks like everyone has had their share.

I wish you all a wonderful day. May you all stay safe and warm.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing*
> 
> OK. So I think that I can stop wishing for more snow now. The last couple of days we really got a load of it. I didn't go out for a walk yesterday, as it was still coming down quite hard but it looks calm out today and I think I will venture out for a little bit at least later on today.
> 
> I suppose the most important thing here was that we didn't lose any power. The lights flickered a little, but other than that it was a normal day for the most part. I had to do some stuff around the house and later in the day, I worked on a modification of one of my designs for a customer. He had requested a twist on one of my candle tray designs (the Sweetheart candle tray) and he wanted to make the modified design for Valentine's day. I had agreed last week, when I was in the midst of the deadline and knew I had to get to it soon. This was the first opportunity that I have had to do it and I was pleased that it didn't take me long at all to come up with something nice. I think I am getting better at this. (LOL)
> 
> Today is going to be a writing day for the most part. I have six of my own patterns and several of my partner's to get into packet format so we can update the site. I still need to write the instructions for my six designs, but I do use a kind of template to do so, as they are all constructed pretty much the same way. I just need to be careful that everything is correct.
> 
> I find that I am a terrible proof reader. Part of it is that I have written instructions so many times and much of it is the same thing over an over and I just skim through it. There is definitely a format that I use to write the packets. Now that my partner has contributed over 50 designs, he also sees that after a while it is hard to read over your own stuff and really pay attention. Usually the errors are small and non-consequential, but it still is one of the worst feelings when I either hear about or find something wrong with a pattern. Especially if it has been sold and given out already.
> 
> For the past several months, my friend Leldon has been good enough to be my proof reader. He is wonderful because he knows scroll sawing and can point out discrepancies or errors and also lets me know when things don't make sense. I feel so much better knowing that he has gone over the patterns before I sell them or send the final copies to the wholesalers. It is great to have another set of (trained) eyes to help.
> 
> Leldon will also be coming to the show in New York, and I will be happy to see him again. It has been many years since our paths crossed although we do keep in touch regularly. He has graciously offered to help as much as he can and I am very grateful for that. With the number of people coming, I think I am going to need it.
> 
> I want to take some time too, to see the entries for the contest and cast my vote before the deadline. I haven't had much of a chance to keep up with the boards here and that is something I don't want to miss. I am sure there are some wonderful entries.
> 
> So I will keep today's post short, as it seems that the day was pretty much routine. I hope all my friends in North America are safe and warm after the storm and digging out and getting back to normal. I have seen many pictures of the snow in the past couple of days and it certainly looks like everyone has had their share.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. May you all stay safe and warm.


Hi Sheila,
Out here in the Philippines is not as normal as from last year… In the southern part has continuously rained. Unusual too is the cold temperature in Manila though not raining.

Wishing the best for the winner of the contest… I joined but not really interested in winning but only to show how the art of joinery can be. The rhumboid pieces joined together is really strong… Miter joints are tough in corners…. so it will also be on an end-to end joint.

God bless.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing*
> 
> OK. So I think that I can stop wishing for more snow now. The last couple of days we really got a load of it. I didn't go out for a walk yesterday, as it was still coming down quite hard but it looks calm out today and I think I will venture out for a little bit at least later on today.
> 
> I suppose the most important thing here was that we didn't lose any power. The lights flickered a little, but other than that it was a normal day for the most part. I had to do some stuff around the house and later in the day, I worked on a modification of one of my designs for a customer. He had requested a twist on one of my candle tray designs (the Sweetheart candle tray) and he wanted to make the modified design for Valentine's day. I had agreed last week, when I was in the midst of the deadline and knew I had to get to it soon. This was the first opportunity that I have had to do it and I was pleased that it didn't take me long at all to come up with something nice. I think I am getting better at this. (LOL)
> 
> Today is going to be a writing day for the most part. I have six of my own patterns and several of my partner's to get into packet format so we can update the site. I still need to write the instructions for my six designs, but I do use a kind of template to do so, as they are all constructed pretty much the same way. I just need to be careful that everything is correct.
> 
> I find that I am a terrible proof reader. Part of it is that I have written instructions so many times and much of it is the same thing over an over and I just skim through it. There is definitely a format that I use to write the packets. Now that my partner has contributed over 50 designs, he also sees that after a while it is hard to read over your own stuff and really pay attention. Usually the errors are small and non-consequential, but it still is one of the worst feelings when I either hear about or find something wrong with a pattern. Especially if it has been sold and given out already.
> 
> For the past several months, my friend Leldon has been good enough to be my proof reader. He is wonderful because he knows scroll sawing and can point out discrepancies or errors and also lets me know when things don't make sense. I feel so much better knowing that he has gone over the patterns before I sell them or send the final copies to the wholesalers. It is great to have another set of (trained) eyes to help.
> 
> Leldon will also be coming to the show in New York, and I will be happy to see him again. It has been many years since our paths crossed although we do keep in touch regularly. He has graciously offered to help as much as he can and I am very grateful for that. With the number of people coming, I think I am going to need it.
> 
> I want to take some time too, to see the entries for the contest and cast my vote before the deadline. I haven't had much of a chance to keep up with the boards here and that is something I don't want to miss. I am sure there are some wonderful entries.
> 
> So I will keep today's post short, as it seems that the day was pretty much routine. I hope all my friends in North America are safe and warm after the storm and digging out and getting back to normal. I have seen many pictures of the snow in the past couple of days and it certainly looks like everyone has had their share.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. May you all stay safe and warm.


Hmm. Unfortunate but true 'The jobs not over 'til the paperworks done!'


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing*
> 
> OK. So I think that I can stop wishing for more snow now. The last couple of days we really got a load of it. I didn't go out for a walk yesterday, as it was still coming down quite hard but it looks calm out today and I think I will venture out for a little bit at least later on today.
> 
> I suppose the most important thing here was that we didn't lose any power. The lights flickered a little, but other than that it was a normal day for the most part. I had to do some stuff around the house and later in the day, I worked on a modification of one of my designs for a customer. He had requested a twist on one of my candle tray designs (the Sweetheart candle tray) and he wanted to make the modified design for Valentine's day. I had agreed last week, when I was in the midst of the deadline and knew I had to get to it soon. This was the first opportunity that I have had to do it and I was pleased that it didn't take me long at all to come up with something nice. I think I am getting better at this. (LOL)
> 
> Today is going to be a writing day for the most part. I have six of my own patterns and several of my partner's to get into packet format so we can update the site. I still need to write the instructions for my six designs, but I do use a kind of template to do so, as they are all constructed pretty much the same way. I just need to be careful that everything is correct.
> 
> I find that I am a terrible proof reader. Part of it is that I have written instructions so many times and much of it is the same thing over an over and I just skim through it. There is definitely a format that I use to write the packets. Now that my partner has contributed over 50 designs, he also sees that after a while it is hard to read over your own stuff and really pay attention. Usually the errors are small and non-consequential, but it still is one of the worst feelings when I either hear about or find something wrong with a pattern. Especially if it has been sold and given out already.
> 
> For the past several months, my friend Leldon has been good enough to be my proof reader. He is wonderful because he knows scroll sawing and can point out discrepancies or errors and also lets me know when things don't make sense. I feel so much better knowing that he has gone over the patterns before I sell them or send the final copies to the wholesalers. It is great to have another set of (trained) eyes to help.
> 
> Leldon will also be coming to the show in New York, and I will be happy to see him again. It has been many years since our paths crossed although we do keep in touch regularly. He has graciously offered to help as much as he can and I am very grateful for that. With the number of people coming, I think I am going to need it.
> 
> I want to take some time too, to see the entries for the contest and cast my vote before the deadline. I haven't had much of a chance to keep up with the boards here and that is something I don't want to miss. I am sure there are some wonderful entries.
> 
> So I will keep today's post short, as it seems that the day was pretty much routine. I hope all my friends in North America are safe and warm after the storm and digging out and getting back to normal. I have seen many pictures of the snow in the past couple of days and it certainly looks like everyone has had their share.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. May you all stay safe and warm.


Yep, Martyn. I would rather be "making" than "documenting". But, alas . . . it is part of teaching. Just think how much I would be able to accomplish if they would magically write the instructions on their own!!! Now THAT would be a 'pink cloud' world! LOL

Hope your day is good!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time For a New Saw (???)*

With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.

There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.

One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.

I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.

So what do I do now?

I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.

With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.

Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.

Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?

It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.

So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.

I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.

We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:










We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.

So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)

I hope you all have a great Friday!


----------



## michiganmark

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I picked up a Hegner saw off of Craigslist for $300 and never looked back. Sold the Delta and Craftsman scroll saws on Craigslist the next day. I can set a nickle on side, turn it on and it doesn't move. Super easy to change blades quickly, dust blower I modified and improved. The only knock is the stand. A 3 legged stand! I have no idea what they were thinking about because the saw is heavy and will tip over.

Good luck!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Tell me about the blade change, Mark. I had the Hegner before and I didn't like the key thing for the blade holder. I could never get it in straight. Have they made improvements on that? Could you possibly take a picture and show me?

I had the offer to have a Hegner in my booth from the owner, who is a great guy (Hanns Derke). I just don't know about the blade change.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


hello there Sheila
see if you can get as many different as you can into you class to show to your audience
and tell them simple and onestly that you have very good experience with you own…...
and had stick to it , how many years was it 15 and there for can´t tell about other scrollsaw´s
but it seems to be another story for the brand today and they have to ask others and try
different saws them self and those in the classroom is there only to get them a little teaser
of what is on the market , just tell them the thruth you have nothing to be ashame of 
just do it more or less as you have written here

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I know Dennis:

I don't get to try too many different saws. I don't know how much I will get to at the show either, other than a few minutes on different ones here or there. I don't want to get up in front of a lot of people and look like an idiot because I am using a saw I am not familiar with.

My friend has an Eclipse saw and likes it very much. He also moved from the DeWalt and says it is very similar. On that one the head tilts to angle the cut instead of the table, so I think it would be interesting to see how it does it.

I am going to go a couple of days early and 'hang out' with my woodworking friends and the people who are organizing the show and perhaps I will be able to play around with some different saws then. It is hard to choose without them in front of you.

But it will be fun and I am sure I will find something that will be a good replacement. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Sheila 
if you get a chance to try the proxxon can you please tell me about that one
I have the little one of them I bought 20 years ago to use in my model making
and even to that its realy too small
but the big cost 3 times more back then , many times since I have thought on 
upgrade to the big , but now I don´t know if its strong enoff to woodworking 
and I think scrollsawing cuold be a thing that maybee cuold catch my daughter

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I wish I had an easy answer to your problem. I have had a bear of a time with scroll saws though. I use a Delta SS250. I think I got one though that was at the end of a good run. Mine is great. I have talked to so many others though that call the saw I use a piece of crap. I found out they were no longer going to be selling the saw where I bought mine and had them on clearance. They were cheap enough, so I bouhgt a spare, just in case. The newest one I bought was indeed, a piece of crap. I keep it in usable shape just as a backup for the few times something takes time to repair on my main saw.
I have been on the lookout for a better saw for some time. The saws I'm looking for though are older, discontinued saws. I would really like an older Delta Q3 or Delta P20. I do not want a newer one. I have heard they have went the way of your beloved Dewalt. I want an older one I can restore. 
It seems to me that reliable scroll saws are getting harder and harder to find without taking out a mortgage. Another problem I have found is the ability to try a saw before buying it. Where I live, the only saw I can even see locally is a Ryobi. I won't even start with that one. I did have it and it was a nightmare. In the next town over I can look at a Hitachi (no), a Skil (no), or a Central Machinery (definately no). 
It's funny though. I know the saw I want. I want a saw with the throat depth of the largest Excaliber, the smoothness of a Hegner, the tension lever of a Dewalt, and the Quickclamp II blade clamp of a Delta.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Hi Sheila.

You might want to contact the company that makes the saw you finally decide you want and see if they'll give you a deal (or better yet a freebie) in return for puting their logo on the booth along with your signage. Might be worth the phone call, as they like easy ways to get good exposure and handing you a free saw is a lot cheaper than getting their own booth.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


You may be on to something, William! LOL Maybe we should start engineering our own saw! People think that I should know all these saws and that I have access to them to try, but I am just like everyone else - there is very limited available here. Hegner is a great saw, but I am not fond of the blade changer. They are a lot of money though. I am just kind of getting on my feet myself and don't have $1000 to put down on a saw. I just can't justify it. Especially in this economy.

But I will look to my options and see how things work out. I certainly appreciate your input.

Sheila 

PS - To Paul - I am looking into those options too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I will be interested in what you decide to go with. 
I have the same problem as you. People often see my work and ask me what the best saw for them would be. My response is usually, "the best you can afford". That's always been a problem for me though. That answer is awfully vague. The subject of the "best" saw though is a tough one. Take my SS250 for example. It is the best saw for me. Is it the best out there? Not by a long shot. It has been the only saw I found I could afford and be able to do what I like to do though.
I used to tell people often that my "dream saw" was the Excaliber. Well, I got the chance to try one a while back. I no longer make that statement. Don't get me wrong. It seems like a well built saw. It just isn't for me though. I can't really tell you what it is. With some use, I could probably learn to like it. I can't pay that much for something though, especially with the chance that I MIGHT like it. 
The only way I could justify even saving up that kind of money, it would have to be, in my opinion, a GREAT saw. I haven't seen any saw that I think is that great. So maybe I'm on to something. I guess I need to build a hybrid out of several different saws. That could get mighty expensive though considering some of the saws I'd need parts off of. I guess I'll just have to be happy with what I got. I am by the way. I worry sometimes what I'm going to do though if one day I can no longer fix this saw.


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Sheila, I, too, am a great fan of the DeWalt. So much so, that I have a spare Type 1 and also a Type 2. My fear was realized a few years ago when my oldest DeWalt quit two weeks before a show. I had to buy a Delta to get me by for the two weeks because it took three weeks to get a new motor installed. I don't like the Delta, I won't use the Delta, and I'm patiently waiting for my nephew to get room in his garage to take it out of my house!!

So, now I check out CL and have picked up the two back-up DeWalts. What will I do if I can't get them fixed in the next few years? I'll be in the same quandry as you. I'm looking forward to seeing which scroll saw you end up with. And hopefully this will be the year that I finally have time to make that reproduction style of the pedal fret-saw.


----------



## Houtje

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I have a Hegner for 20 years now and still no problems.
Doesn't matter what wood you use allways working….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For a New Saw (???)*
> 
> With the show in Saratoga Springs right around the corner, there is much I need to do to prepare myself for the event. My partner and I have been in the planning stages, and it seems our nightly walks have turned into mobile business meetings where we discuss the upcoming event.
> 
> There will be so much preparation necessary in order to make things run smoothly. Having never participated in a show of this size, I just don't know what to expect. I think the best philosophy is to "expect anything and everything" and then I can be fully prepared.
> 
> One of the most important things that we have to decide is which kind of saw to have at our space. I have had my own DeWalt 788 for about fifteen years now, and although I have recommended it to just about everyone, I am no longer confident that it is the best saw out there. DeWalt is in the process of (again) changing hands and since they began manufacturing the saw overseas a couple of years ago, I seem to hear more and more stories of people who are dissatisfied not only with the performance of the saw, but also the customer service.
> 
> I read over and over again on the several different forums geared to scroll sawing and also from customers of troubles that they have had with their saw. To make matters worse, it seems that in many (or even most) instances that their experiences with customer service is also horrific. And many have to wait for months to have their saws repaired or obtain parts. Many of them also needed to send it back several times before it was repaired properly, if at all.
> 
> So what do I do now?
> 
> I am the type of person that feels comfortable recommending only products that I actually use and believe in. I realize that different people have different needs, but if I have never used something or am unfamiliar with it, I don't want to endorse it. I would rather send the person asking to someone who has had more experience with what they are looking for. If I find something that works for me, I like to stick with it.
> 
> With my saw, I have honestly for the past fifteen or so years felt that for the money it was the best saw on the market. At a price of around $500, it wasn't the cheapest, nor was it anywhere near the most expensive. But to me it had convenient features and performed as well or better than the saws that cost two to three times more. I never regretted recommending it to anyone who was serious about scroll sawing. I am a firm believe that in order to have fun and do well in a new venture, such as scroll sawing, you need to buy the best saw you can afford. It was always so sad to see someone buy a cheap saw that was in essence a piece of crap. Typically, they would get frustrated and abandon the hobby altogether. It works like that with most things, I feel.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I wrote to Delta several months ago requesting perhaps to try one of their new scroll saws. It seems that the saw was very similar to my beloved DeWalt, and Delta (who was then owned by the same parent company I believe as DeWalt) came out with their own version of the saw. I requested this because I had heard about the troubles that the new generation of the DeWalt saw was having and I was hopeful that the Delta saw would have perhaps fixed the 'bugs' that afflicted the DeWalt saw and give similar performance and service as the old DeWalt's did. Needless to say, I have never heard back from them. Since then too, I heard that DeWalt is again being sold.
> 
> Earlier this week, my partner and I went in search of some lighting to install under the cabinet which sits over my saw. We haven't been able to find anything suitable and decided to go with the stock light that was made by DeWalt specifically for the saw. In trying to find one, we went to three DeWalt tool sources and were told by the parts department that the light is discontinued. Does this mean the saw will be next? Who knows?
> 
> It was yet another reality check that things were (again) changing.
> 
> So now what? How can I feel good recommending something I am no longer sure about. The simple fact is I can't and I won't. So I am currently looking into another alternative that would not only be suitable for my own needs, but that of my customers.
> 
> I am going to end here today, as this is already getting a bit long, but I will continue on this train of thought tomorrow and discuss some of the ideas that I have come up with. I am still working on writing instructions today, and hopefully be able to finish up on that. I heard from the wholesaler yesterday that she accepted all 20 new designs that my partner and I offered her. That was a first. It felt great that the big push of the last couple of weeks paid off for me. I spent the day getting the nearly 100 photos finished up and sent to her, as well as getting the packets together. I have about seven more packets to do today and then we will be good to go and I can focus on some other things.
> 
> We actually dug out yesterday and the roads and stuff weren't too bad. There was a wall of about 2-3 feet of snow behind the car, but that didn't take long at all to clear. It is actually quite pretty. Our cat Pancakes found a new "toy" which he loved to play with - a three foot icicle. It was like an all day sucker to him and he would lick it as long as you would hold it for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also thinking about taking a ride to the place near us where we got the nice birch, maple and oak very reasonable and seeing if they come across any maple burls in their travels. They are mainly a lumber yard, but have a shed of some specialty wood like quilted, flaming and bird's eye maple that they keep separate from the regular stuff. The prices are far cheaper than the place in Halifax and we want to just see what they have. It will be a good excuse to get out for an hour or so.
> 
> So it should be a full day. I am still catching up on emails and correspondences. It seems that I am always behind in that area. Being busy is good though and keeps me out of trouble.  (Well - most of the time, anyway)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


@ William - I used to recommend DeWalt and say it was "the best saw for your money" which I believed it was. But now since I have the Type 1 I am recommending something that doesn't exist. There have been so many problems from people who can only get the Type 2 saws that I don't feel comfortable about doing so. I can only go by others' recommendations.

@ Verna - I envy you a lot! I have had mine since 1997 and for many years I made only a handful of projects per year. I always keep my tools in good repair and condition so there has been no trouble whatsoever (except once the switch went, so I got a couple of extra ones). Now though, with me and my partner using it all the time, it is beginning to show its age. There is nothing in particular that is wrong with it - it just has a little more nose and vibration than it used to, which I suppose is normal wear and tear. I am not looking forward to switching over either, but I think that the time is approaching.

@ Houtje - I did have a Hegner too and it was a very good saw. I just couldn't get used to the blade holder. It was a pain to have to use that little key and holder. Maybe I am lazy, but I can't help but think that there should be a better way. Otherwise the saw was great. Smooth and quiet and cut nicely. I also wish the table was a bit larger than it is. I suppose that I am used to the DeWalt table. I don't think I am being too picky, but for that much money, I am with William - I want to be THRILLED with the saw. It is a lot to spend for something that you feel could be better in some areas. That is just me. I am not knocking it in any way. Others may not mind these things the same way I do.

I will certainly keep everyone informed about how it goes. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on Saws*

There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.

I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.

It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.

I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.

The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.

I think it is time to move on.

Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)

It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.

In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.

On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.

Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?

I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?

The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.

However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.

I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.

Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.

We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.

I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I think, we must venture on the new technology. It is also good to treasure what we really have at this time however nothing to loose in buying a new one. We can call it…. expanding business trends….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


You are correct, Bert. There is really no urgency in this venture. So many times people get caught up in the 'wants' versus the 'needs'.

Although it would be nice to have a new saw, my current DeWalt is for the most part working well. It has a couple of issues, but nothing that I can't deal with.

I am in no rush to get a new one. It is sometimes difficult to suppress the excitement of getting something new. Especially when window shopping at these high-end saws. But I am trying to be quite level headed in this venture and I am not going to rush into getting something I can't afford or will regret later on.

Worst case - I will have a DeWalt in my booth and come home to my own. And that isn't a bad thing. 

Thank you for your thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I got a hegner about a year ago, it was a great deal. Most of the time it gathers dust. I used a few times and liked the way it cut but, as you said, the blade changing was annoying. I just couldn't figure out why people thought it was amazing. A few weeks ago the switch went out on my hitachi saw and I thought it was fully dead. I don't have the finances to replace the saw right now so I would have to use the hegner. I found and bought the quick change clamp from advanced machinery, I have only used it a couple of times since I got it (crazy busy week, no time to play) but I think it will make the difference and I may fall in love with the hegner.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


That is really good to know, MrsN! That is why I don't want to make a hasty decision about the saw. I have to do some phoning next week and I am going to see what I can find out about the quick change adapter. I just wonder though that when you are spending $1,200 for a saw why it isn't included with it in the first place? It amazes me that you would use the Hitachi over the Hegner! Please keep me posted on what you think because as I said, I am going to think long and hard about what I will decide.

I really appreciate your post. 

Sheila


----------



## smw6442

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hi Sheila, i have the DeWalt 788 type 1 i bought it used on ebay and it was working great for a couple of years and then broke down..I bought the parts and fixed it and now it works great…I also have a PS Wood Machine that i bought used..when i bought it the guy said he only used it for an hr..and got busy with his job and he put it away and never used it again..I got a great deal on it when i bought it even though it was 6 years old it was in brand new shap..i the saw is belt driven and has only 5 speeds but overall its a nice saw very smooth cutting… have pictures on facebook…Blade change is something you have to get use to but is fast…I'm going to buy the excalibor ex 21 in a couple of weeks..I"ve been wanting one of them for a couple of years now….Steve


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I got sick and tired of my cheap Ryobi not doing what I wanted it to do and eventually it just collapsed (probably due to over use!) So I bit the bullet and bought the excalibur 18 months ago and have never looked back. Like all things it takes a while to get used to what it can and cant do but I would not be without it now. It is a machine that is so nice to use that it can sit there for a bit until in need, then I find myself wanting to use it more after I have finished with just using it as a saw. And sit there and cut out a fret work pattern.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila, If an internationally known designer tells them that is the only thing about their saw you don't care for and how much of a pain it is on intesnive projects, they may very well change that feature to someting more servicable. It's probably worth a phone call since yi know them.

Now, off to google to find out what type 1 and 2 are? ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Thanks again for all your input. I certainly do appreciate it a lot. I am going to have a discussion with Hanns from Hegner, Topamax, just to see what he says. I also need to look into the quick blade kit that was spoken of. I also have heard nothing at all bad about the Excalibur, which I understand used to make the Type 1 DeWalts (all owned by General International at the time).

It will be good to see everything at the show and compare them head to head. 

Sheila


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I suppose rebuilding the saw is not an option? What goes wrong with it that you can't rebuild it? Just curious.

I googled type 1 & 2 and learned "The type 1 are better machines. Made in Canada. The type 2 are made in the far east. " which still has me wondering the difference, if any?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Lots of things coming out of the far esst have serious quality control issues even if they are attempting to make the exact same thing. I googled it too and was surprised to see that was the diff! I expected to see different something besides manufacturing floor lacation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Saws*
> 
> There is so much for me to consider when looking for a scroll saw. So many questions. So many different opinions. Like most people, I find comfort in familiarity and resist any type of change whatsoever - be it for the good or not.
> 
> I am beginning to see that my quest for a new scroll saw is not going to be an easy one. There is so much information and so many models out there that I am quickly feeling a bit overwhelmed. I need to accept the fact that DeWalt no longer exists as I know them and I need to move on to something else.
> 
> It is kind of funny, but on a somewhat similar level, I felt the same way when I found out that the little printer that I liked so much was being discontinued. That cheap little Canon IP4600 is the best printer I have ever owned. It is both a work horse which can output a vast amount of pages in a short time, but even more important the quality of the pages is incredible. Then add that ink system that makes it all work together at a very low cost and it is a perfect mix. It is quite unfortunate that printers and electronics in general have such a short run of life. I was thrilled to find my score earlier this week of the IP4700, which is identical to my IP4600 in almost every aspect. Buying one also gives me the security of having another lifetime of happy printing.
> 
> I wish I could say that for my scroll saw.
> 
> The problem with the DeWalt is that there are few Type 1 saws to be found. All the new ones available are the Type 2, which are no longer made the same way and peppered with problems. It isn't as if I can just go and buy another one new and hope for another fifteen years of good service. The only way I am able to get another Type 1 saw is if I am able to find a used one. That in itself holds its own risks. Did the former owner properly maintain the saw? Were there problems with it? If there are problems, I will have no recourse and as I stated earlier, little resources to rectify the problems.
> 
> I think it is time to move on.
> 
> Two of the saws that I am considering are the Excalibur and the Hegner. Again, I am in a dilemma because although I am leaning toward the Excalibur, I may have the opportunity to use a Hegner and perhaps get a really good deal on one. However, there are some features on the Hegner that I just out and out don't like. (OH, the irony of life!)
> 
> It seems that the owner of Hegner is going to have a booth at the show in New York. I have know him since I first started working with the magazine over fifteen years ago and he is a great guy. He and his brother have owned Advanced Machinery for many years and they have exceptional products and services. Their customer service is also incredible and they make sure that the customer is happy. ALL their products - not only their scroll saws - have a great reputation and are high quality. i have never heard anything negative about them.
> 
> In any case, I spoke to my editor the other day and he told me that not only will he have a Hegner saw in his booth for me to use, but that Hanns told him that if I wanted one in mine, I would be welcome to it. I have used the Hegner before and I actually owned one when I lived in the States. I liked the saw, except I had one problem with it - the blade holder.
> 
> On my DeWalt, the blade is held in with a thumb screw. There are no tools needed at all and all you do is turn a wing nut and loosen/tighten and you are done. This is very helpful when you have a piece with say 500 holes to cut (or even 100 for that matter). With the Hegner saw, you need a little key and there is this small chuck that you need to put the blade in and then the assembly is placed in the saw. To me, this is sometimes awkward and I just don't like it. It may seem like a small thing, but if you think of how many times you need to play with it in the course of the project, you may be able to see my problem with it.
> 
> Why couldn't they have a more convenient system?
> 
> I am afraid that if I have that saw in my booth, I will look like an oaf trying to figure it out in front of all those people. I want something there that I am comfortable working with, as I will be nervous enough with everyone watching my every move. There is part of me that wonders if I am just being silly about it and if I should buck it up and learn something new or if I should just go with what I am familiar with. After all, perhaps a national show isn't the time to break in a new saw anyway. I know that I can have a DeWalt there in a second if I choose to do so. But knowing they are dying off, do I really want one?
> 
> The other alternative I have will be to use the Excalibur. It is the other saw that I am seriously considering for several reasons. I have had several friends who have moved up to the Ex from the DeWalt and haven't looked back. The blade change is very similar and the saw has a very similar feel to it I am told, although it is much better everyone says. The Ex is now made by General, which has a good reputation for service and repairs.
> 
> However, it is proving more difficult for me to find someone to talk to regarding providing me with a saw for the show. General is, as many of you know, a huge company that has a large number of different categories of tools that it sells. Getting through the process of finding the right person to talk to is quite a challenge. I am familiar with a distributor of these scroll saws in the States that has a good reputation and I have sent them a letter inquiring their policies as to providing a saw for me for the show. I don't know if this is the proper channel to go through, but it will be at least a start to get me on the right track. If the company decides to help me out, they will be compensated by being represented at the show, which they otherwise wouldn't. Since the show is expecting over 5000 people to show up, I feel that it would be a good thing for them.
> 
> I would love to be able to have some time working on both of these saws before I make my final decision. It is difficult to tell what would work the best without actually using them for a bit. Perhaps I misjudged the Hegner and the blade change is easier than I remember. I would like the opportunity to give it a go again and see if I feel differently.
> 
> Both of these saws are a bit more expensive than the DeWalt. I supposed that is why I liked the DeWalt so much. I did think in its heyday it was the best saw for its money. I didn't mind recommending it to people because when I did, I thought that would be the last saw they would need or want. But now with the company issues that DeWalt is having, it seems to be more of a risk than anything. And at over $500, it isn't a risk I think that most people want to take.
> 
> We will see what happens over the next couple of weeks. I still have time to make a good decision. I also have the luxury of knowing that if I don't have my own saw there, the people putting on the show will provide me with any saw I wish. So I am really not taking any risk at all by being careful and weighing all my possibilities. I just think it is a great opportunity to move up to a better saw and also to maybe establish a good contact with a company who I will be happy to recommend.
> 
> I have almost finished my pattern writing and will be ready to update the site perhaps sometime today or tomorrow. Things are on schedule and moving right along. They are predicting more snow in a couple of days and we are all cleared out from earlier this week so everything will be fine. I like these winter days of concentrating on work. It is a great feeling to get so much accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


WOW!! I just googled Hegner!!!! Makes my little $45 Crags List Delta look awefully pitiful:-((


----------



## scrollgirl

*Assessing Information*

I want to start out today by saying that I really do appreciate the comments about the scroll saws. I think that one of the best ways to decide which saw to go with is going to be by listening to others' experiences with the different saws. I am sure that there are several saws that would be suitable for my needs, but with the number of choices out there, I think I will be able to find one that will work best for me and perform as I require it to.

As I said before, the worse case scenario would be to get another DW788 and continue on. I do like this saw and even though there were some problems with some of the newer models that are produced in Taiwan, it doesn't mean that every saw out there is bad. In further reading I have noticed that many of the problems were when production initially changed over, and since then there has been an improvement in quality. I only worry because of the recent turnover(s) of DeWalt and the near non-existent customer service that many have complained about, not only with scroll saws, but with DeWalt tools in general. We were also eying a DeWalt planer for the future, and we will need to look long and hard before making that decision also.

I am leaning toward the Excalibur saw at this point, but the final decision has not been made yet. The Excalibur is very similar to my saw in the way it operates, and I have heard nothing bad whatsoever regarding performance and service. I have heard from many others who have graduated from the DeWalt to the Excalibur and not one person has regretted it. It also has the tilting head feature, which means that instead of the table tilting for bevel cutting, the head pivots. This allows you to cut on a bevel while still keeping your work piece on a flat table, making it much easier to maneuver and turn your piece. For myself, when I try to cut anything at more than a few degrees angle on my saw, it feels awkward and uncomfortable because the table is angled. I bevel cut all of my candle trays and self-framing plaques and this is a feature that I will be using more of in the future.

I also like the fact that the Excalibur saw is made by General International, which has a good reputation. Since they are located here in Canada, I am thinking that customer service and repairs will not be a problem. Sometimes it is very difficult to get service on tools bought from the US here in Canada.

All in all, it is going to be an exciting venture, I believe. As I said before, I am in no hurry and my own saw is still functional and working. It would just be really nice to treat myself to an upgrade in the future.

I did get the pattern writing finished yesterday. I was happy about that. I don't know what is more difficult sometimes - writing each pattern from scratch, or using a kind of template for similar items such as the candle trays and going from there. It seems that there are lots of distractions and no matter how closely I proof read them, there always seems to be a little error that sneaks by. Most of the errors are inconsequential, but once in a while I leave out something that is somewhat important. Perhaps that is why I like using a template. It reminds me of all the pertinent points that need to be focused on when creating the instructions.

I do have a friend who offered to proof read the patterns for me and that has been a great help to me. Leldon has been scrolling for many years, and I have known him for a long time. He is a wonderful proof reader because he really knows the processes of scrolling and sees stuff that a layperson would miss. I have been sending my patterns to him for proofing for several months now and it has made a big difference in them I think. If he finds an error or omission, he always seems to apologize to me for pointing it out, as if I would be angry. However, I am always relieved that he finds them, as I think it is very difficult to proof read your own writing. The fact that he is an excellent scroller also helps because if I don't explain something clearly, he has the ability to ask intelligent questions about the process that someone making the pattern would ask. What a great asset he is to my company. He certainly makes me look a lot better!

After I finished the patterns, I did actually have time to cut out the 24 Easter ornaments that are going to be a bonus that I am giving with the Easter Eggs and Bunnies candle tray pattern, and I also finished (finally) cutting out the large snowflake for my next painting design. This was the same snowflake that I cut out a few weeks ago for the painting designer to work with for her magazine submission. I want to design on the same surface because I am going to be offering the wood pieces to other painters who will be able to order them from Sheila Landry Designs if they don't cut. It may turn into a nice little side business. Making my own painting design available on the same surface just makes sense to me, as the wood piece is my own design. I can maximize my own return on the time I put into designing this surface for her and benefit myself from it also.

I haven't painted in a while and I really want to do so. I plan on spending at least part of the day working on something new in that department.

I also have to finish the stuff for the site update today. I need to make a notification for the email customers of the update and finalize the information and addition of the new patterns there. My partner just finished compiling our Spring/Summer catalog and he did an amazing job on it. Even though it is early for Spring, with the show coming up at the end of March, we realize that our time will be focused in that direction and now seemed like a good time to do a full overhaul of things. I am up to 23 candle trays now (which really did shock me when I saw them all together on the same page!) I would have thought that I had perhaps 15 or so.

I did a custom order this week for someone who wanted a variation on the Sweetheart candle tray pattern. He wanted it to be more like the original dresser tray I did, with a wider area in the middle and a more narrow border. I modified the heart design and it really came out nice. I didn't cut it out, and it is only the line work, but I am thinking of doing it up in Photoshop and making a quick pattern that I can offer free to my mailing list customers. I like to give them extra discounts and small incentives in appreciation for their loyalty. I didn't charge the original customer, as it didn't take me very long to do and I wanted to be able to hold onto all the rights to do what I wanted with the design. I suppose that is one of the 'perks' of being my own boss. I will post a picture of it later on after I finish up with in in Photoshop.

So that is the order of business for today. It is going to be a full day, but a good one. If I run out of things to do, I can always work on the Easter ornaments too, as I want to have a nice picture of them to add to the site. I don't really need them done, but it is something relaxing that I want to do more for myself than anything. It will give me an opportunity to play with some new paint I got from DecoArt a couple of weeks ago. It should be fun (and isn't having fun what it is all about?)

I hope you all have a good one!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Assessing Information*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I really do appreciate the comments about the scroll saws. I think that one of the best ways to decide which saw to go with is going to be by listening to others' experiences with the different saws. I am sure that there are several saws that would be suitable for my needs, but with the number of choices out there, I think I will be able to find one that will work best for me and perform as I require it to.
> 
> As I said before, the worse case scenario would be to get another DW788 and continue on. I do like this saw and even though there were some problems with some of the newer models that are produced in Taiwan, it doesn't mean that every saw out there is bad. In further reading I have noticed that many of the problems were when production initially changed over, and since then there has been an improvement in quality. I only worry because of the recent turnover(s) of DeWalt and the near non-existent customer service that many have complained about, not only with scroll saws, but with DeWalt tools in general. We were also eying a DeWalt planer for the future, and we will need to look long and hard before making that decision also.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Excalibur saw at this point, but the final decision has not been made yet. The Excalibur is very similar to my saw in the way it operates, and I have heard nothing bad whatsoever regarding performance and service. I have heard from many others who have graduated from the DeWalt to the Excalibur and not one person has regretted it. It also has the tilting head feature, which means that instead of the table tilting for bevel cutting, the head pivots. This allows you to cut on a bevel while still keeping your work piece on a flat table, making it much easier to maneuver and turn your piece. For myself, when I try to cut anything at more than a few degrees angle on my saw, it feels awkward and uncomfortable because the table is angled. I bevel cut all of my candle trays and self-framing plaques and this is a feature that I will be using more of in the future.
> 
> I also like the fact that the Excalibur saw is made by General International, which has a good reputation. Since they are located here in Canada, I am thinking that customer service and repairs will not be a problem. Sometimes it is very difficult to get service on tools bought from the US here in Canada.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be an exciting venture, I believe. As I said before, I am in no hurry and my own saw is still functional and working. It would just be really nice to treat myself to an upgrade in the future.
> 
> I did get the pattern writing finished yesterday. I was happy about that. I don't know what is more difficult sometimes - writing each pattern from scratch, or using a kind of template for similar items such as the candle trays and going from there. It seems that there are lots of distractions and no matter how closely I proof read them, there always seems to be a little error that sneaks by. Most of the errors are inconsequential, but once in a while I leave out something that is somewhat important. Perhaps that is why I like using a template. It reminds me of all the pertinent points that need to be focused on when creating the instructions.
> 
> I do have a friend who offered to proof read the patterns for me and that has been a great help to me. Leldon has been scrolling for many years, and I have known him for a long time. He is a wonderful proof reader because he really knows the processes of scrolling and sees stuff that a layperson would miss. I have been sending my patterns to him for proofing for several months now and it has made a big difference in them I think. If he finds an error or omission, he always seems to apologize to me for pointing it out, as if I would be angry. However, I am always relieved that he finds them, as I think it is very difficult to proof read your own writing. The fact that he is an excellent scroller also helps because if I don't explain something clearly, he has the ability to ask intelligent questions about the process that someone making the pattern would ask. What a great asset he is to my company. He certainly makes me look a lot better!
> 
> After I finished the patterns, I did actually have time to cut out the 24 Easter ornaments that are going to be a bonus that I am giving with the Easter Eggs and Bunnies candle tray pattern, and I also finished (finally) cutting out the large snowflake for my next painting design. This was the same snowflake that I cut out a few weeks ago for the painting designer to work with for her magazine submission. I want to design on the same surface because I am going to be offering the wood pieces to other painters who will be able to order them from Sheila Landry Designs if they don't cut. It may turn into a nice little side business. Making my own painting design available on the same surface just makes sense to me, as the wood piece is my own design. I can maximize my own return on the time I put into designing this surface for her and benefit myself from it also.
> 
> I haven't painted in a while and I really want to do so. I plan on spending at least part of the day working on something new in that department.
> 
> I also have to finish the stuff for the site update today. I need to make a notification for the email customers of the update and finalize the information and addition of the new patterns there. My partner just finished compiling our Spring/Summer catalog and he did an amazing job on it. Even though it is early for Spring, with the show coming up at the end of March, we realize that our time will be focused in that direction and now seemed like a good time to do a full overhaul of things. I am up to 23 candle trays now (which really did shock me when I saw them all together on the same page!) I would have thought that I had perhaps 15 or so.
> 
> I did a custom order this week for someone who wanted a variation on the Sweetheart candle tray pattern. He wanted it to be more like the original dresser tray I did, with a wider area in the middle and a more narrow border. I modified the heart design and it really came out nice. I didn't cut it out, and it is only the line work, but I am thinking of doing it up in Photoshop and making a quick pattern that I can offer free to my mailing list customers. I like to give them extra discounts and small incentives in appreciation for their loyalty. I didn't charge the original customer, as it didn't take me very long to do and I wanted to be able to hold onto all the rights to do what I wanted with the design. I suppose that is one of the 'perks' of being my own boss. I will post a picture of it later on after I finish up with in in Photoshop.
> 
> So that is the order of business for today. It is going to be a full day, but a good one. If I run out of things to do, I can always work on the Easter ornaments too, as I want to have a nice picture of them to add to the site. I don't really need them done, but it is something relaxing that I want to do more for myself than anything. It will give me an opportunity to play with some new paint I got from DecoArt a couple of weeks ago. It should be fun (and isn't having fun what it is all about?)
> 
> I hope you all have a good one!


From what I have heard, I don't think you'll go wrong with the excaliber. I dread your problem though. I know giving up your saw of choice would be like giving up on an old friend. If you get this saw, I will be very interested for you to send me a PM and give me your honest opinion of every detail of it. I say in a PM, because I think you and I are a lot a like. You may be overall happy with the saw and not wish to put it down in any way publicly. I think you know what I want to know though. I want to know what is good about the excaliber, but I also want to know what needs improvement. I've had people in the past tell me the excaliber is perfect in every way. I know this is not true, so they aren't giving me what I need to know. Even your Dewalt is a good example. You love the saw. We all know that. In this post though, you listed the tilting table as a drawback. That's the kind of info I like to know. It doesn't take away from the overall saw, but it is a drawback nonetheless.
I'd love to know if the Delta Quickclamp II system can be adapted to that saw. They make conversion kits for other saws, including the Dewalt. I have studied clamping systems on many other saws. I have found no other that stands up for me like the Quickclamp II. I tend to run my blades on the tight side, and most blade clamps either won't hold tight enough, or wind up breaking in time because of my continued overtightening of them. I understand this is partly my own fault, but since the Quickclamp II system has held up so long for me, I'd like to stick with it.
My other requirement for any saw is the ability to quickly release and apply tension. After using the Delta for so long where tension is simply off or on with the flip of a lever, you couldn't pay me money to go back to a method that requires turning knobs on every hole in a fretwork pattern to tighten a blade. Once again, I know this is a personal preference, but I know you understand, I cut pieces with thousands of cuts sometimes. That is a lot of knob turning, and if that knob is at the BACK of the saw, well…..
So I would love an honest assesment of the Excaliber. I probably couldn't afford one till all my kids are grown and left home, but would love to know anyway. I am lucky right now that I have a good saw that I paid very little for, and a decent backup. In the event they both played out though, I don't know what I would do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Assessing Information*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I really do appreciate the comments about the scroll saws. I think that one of the best ways to decide which saw to go with is going to be by listening to others' experiences with the different saws. I am sure that there are several saws that would be suitable for my needs, but with the number of choices out there, I think I will be able to find one that will work best for me and perform as I require it to.
> 
> As I said before, the worse case scenario would be to get another DW788 and continue on. I do like this saw and even though there were some problems with some of the newer models that are produced in Taiwan, it doesn't mean that every saw out there is bad. In further reading I have noticed that many of the problems were when production initially changed over, and since then there has been an improvement in quality. I only worry because of the recent turnover(s) of DeWalt and the near non-existent customer service that many have complained about, not only with scroll saws, but with DeWalt tools in general. We were also eying a DeWalt planer for the future, and we will need to look long and hard before making that decision also.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Excalibur saw at this point, but the final decision has not been made yet. The Excalibur is very similar to my saw in the way it operates, and I have heard nothing bad whatsoever regarding performance and service. I have heard from many others who have graduated from the DeWalt to the Excalibur and not one person has regretted it. It also has the tilting head feature, which means that instead of the table tilting for bevel cutting, the head pivots. This allows you to cut on a bevel while still keeping your work piece on a flat table, making it much easier to maneuver and turn your piece. For myself, when I try to cut anything at more than a few degrees angle on my saw, it feels awkward and uncomfortable because the table is angled. I bevel cut all of my candle trays and self-framing plaques and this is a feature that I will be using more of in the future.
> 
> I also like the fact that the Excalibur saw is made by General International, which has a good reputation. Since they are located here in Canada, I am thinking that customer service and repairs will not be a problem. Sometimes it is very difficult to get service on tools bought from the US here in Canada.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be an exciting venture, I believe. As I said before, I am in no hurry and my own saw is still functional and working. It would just be really nice to treat myself to an upgrade in the future.
> 
> I did get the pattern writing finished yesterday. I was happy about that. I don't know what is more difficult sometimes - writing each pattern from scratch, or using a kind of template for similar items such as the candle trays and going from there. It seems that there are lots of distractions and no matter how closely I proof read them, there always seems to be a little error that sneaks by. Most of the errors are inconsequential, but once in a while I leave out something that is somewhat important. Perhaps that is why I like using a template. It reminds me of all the pertinent points that need to be focused on when creating the instructions.
> 
> I do have a friend who offered to proof read the patterns for me and that has been a great help to me. Leldon has been scrolling for many years, and I have known him for a long time. He is a wonderful proof reader because he really knows the processes of scrolling and sees stuff that a layperson would miss. I have been sending my patterns to him for proofing for several months now and it has made a big difference in them I think. If he finds an error or omission, he always seems to apologize to me for pointing it out, as if I would be angry. However, I am always relieved that he finds them, as I think it is very difficult to proof read your own writing. The fact that he is an excellent scroller also helps because if I don't explain something clearly, he has the ability to ask intelligent questions about the process that someone making the pattern would ask. What a great asset he is to my company. He certainly makes me look a lot better!
> 
> After I finished the patterns, I did actually have time to cut out the 24 Easter ornaments that are going to be a bonus that I am giving with the Easter Eggs and Bunnies candle tray pattern, and I also finished (finally) cutting out the large snowflake for my next painting design. This was the same snowflake that I cut out a few weeks ago for the painting designer to work with for her magazine submission. I want to design on the same surface because I am going to be offering the wood pieces to other painters who will be able to order them from Sheila Landry Designs if they don't cut. It may turn into a nice little side business. Making my own painting design available on the same surface just makes sense to me, as the wood piece is my own design. I can maximize my own return on the time I put into designing this surface for her and benefit myself from it also.
> 
> I haven't painted in a while and I really want to do so. I plan on spending at least part of the day working on something new in that department.
> 
> I also have to finish the stuff for the site update today. I need to make a notification for the email customers of the update and finalize the information and addition of the new patterns there. My partner just finished compiling our Spring/Summer catalog and he did an amazing job on it. Even though it is early for Spring, with the show coming up at the end of March, we realize that our time will be focused in that direction and now seemed like a good time to do a full overhaul of things. I am up to 23 candle trays now (which really did shock me when I saw them all together on the same page!) I would have thought that I had perhaps 15 or so.
> 
> I did a custom order this week for someone who wanted a variation on the Sweetheart candle tray pattern. He wanted it to be more like the original dresser tray I did, with a wider area in the middle and a more narrow border. I modified the heart design and it really came out nice. I didn't cut it out, and it is only the line work, but I am thinking of doing it up in Photoshop and making a quick pattern that I can offer free to my mailing list customers. I like to give them extra discounts and small incentives in appreciation for their loyalty. I didn't charge the original customer, as it didn't take me very long to do and I wanted to be able to hold onto all the rights to do what I wanted with the design. I suppose that is one of the 'perks' of being my own boss. I will post a picture of it later on after I finish up with in in Photoshop.
> 
> So that is the order of business for today. It is going to be a full day, but a good one. If I run out of things to do, I can always work on the Easter ornaments too, as I want to have a nice picture of them to add to the site. I don't really need them done, but it is something relaxing that I want to do more for myself than anything. It will give me an opportunity to play with some new paint I got from DecoArt a couple of weeks ago. It should be fun (and isn't having fun what it is all about?)
> 
> I hope you all have a good one!


I will certainly keep everyone up to date on things. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One More Day of Instructions*

Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.

My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.

The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:










Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.

Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.

I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.

I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.

I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.

I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.

One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.

So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.

Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


That really is a beautiful design Sheila there's a lot of work & planning gone into that, you're good
Best
Trevor


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Hi Sheila;

You drew that in photoshop? Man, I have a lot to learn about that program!

I think using the same font for the sign is a good idea. (Branding and all that)

You still need to send me a small banner for my website. (If you would like).

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Yep, Lee. That was a quick one though. I only do it on occasion when I am absolutely sure that the piece will cut well. I get such a backlog of prototypes here when I am in a productive mode and I don't know what to do with them. Lots of friends and family get nice gifts but they are probably tired of getting them. lol

It is time consuming to sell everything and once the picture is taken, stuff usually gets packed away in a box. So for some of the flat plaques and stuff, we have taken to doing them up in Photoshop on occasion. This one came out OK but I didn't toil on it because I know I am going to be cutting out the design soon and replacing it with a real picture. Here is an example of one of the better ones:










It is probably about 15 (yes, fifteen) layers of work. I actually do the line work in Illustrator and then the picture in Photoshop. We got this giant box of veneer from Lee Valley and scanned in loads of species of wood to use for these types of pictures. It is just like picking wood for a real project - Lots of fun! Doing something like this though sometimes takes as much time as cutting out the original. LOL But it is fun to do too. (Did I ever say I love computers?)

Thank you too on the banner. I will get that to you today! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Hi Sheila;

That's pretty amazing. I'm thinking, with your explaination, I could do the same process. Never crossed my mind to do it before though. The hard part for me would be the actual drawing in illustrator.

That was a great idea to scan in a bunch of veneers. Can't get much more realistic than that.

I'll look for for the banner, as I'll be working on my website this week.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


There are loads and loads of free tutorials on the Adobe suite at Adobe.com and all over the web. I try to look at them when I have time. Those programs are incredible and I am sure that I probably use 1/1000 of what they have to offer. There is a filter in Photoshop that is my favorite called "lens correction" that really helps you remove lens distortion from pictures (Like when a square box looks bloated a bit in pictures). That alone has helped so many of my pictures look nice. There are hundreds of things that make even crummy pictures look good. It is another form of art as far as I am concerned. I wish I had time to play with it more (why aren't there 48 hours in a day anyway??)

Check out the videos though. They are really cool. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Hi Sheila;

I subscribe to an online video service that has training videos for just about every program out there. I think it's $40.00 a month, but they're high quality, and VERY thorough.

I've been studying Dreamweaver for about a month now, as time permits. There are over a hundred hours of training, just on Dreamweaver. Too bad my memory sucks! LOL Seems I forget as quick as I learn it.

Photoshop is next. It will be nice to have two programs I can't remember how to use.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Instructions*
> 
> Well, the site update is all completed and everything is up and running. All the new patterns have instructions and they are all checked over and ready to go. Even the Spring catalog is completed and posted and ready for download. It was really a busy weekend.
> 
> My plans for yesterday of painting and finishing the little ornaments seemed to go by the wayside. I did decide to offer up the little heart tray to my mailing list customers, which means I needed to make the picture in Photoshop for the pattern cover, which was a bit quicker than cutting it and finishing it. I usually don't do that, but it was a last minute decision and I wanted to offer it up free for the mailing list people and include it in this mailing so I figured it was Photoshop or delay the update another day.
> 
> The design was simple and it wasn't something that I needed to cut to insure that it would work, as the other trays with the same motif were fine so I figured it was better than not having it at all. Here are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I much prefer really cutting something to just drawing them up in Photoshop, it does OK in a pinch. Since the pattern is being given away for free, I don't think anyone will mind. Many designers do most of their patterns this way. I will, however cut it out and replace the cover picture soon. I will just feel better about it.
> 
> Today I will be writing the final set of instructions for the Bee Hive Candle Tray and preparing it to be mailed out tomorrow to the magazine with another plaque that my partner made that was accepted. I still need to color correct the photographs and write the instructions which will take a couple of hours at least. Preparing a pattern for the magazine is far more detailed than what I do for pattern packets and I want to be sure that everything is correct.
> 
> I also have some correspondence to work on and some further investigation into the different saws. I have the name of a contact at General International and I want to talk to him about the Excalibur. I don't know if he ultimately will be the one to talk to, but he should be able t set me on the right track. I don't know their policies regarding supplying tools for shows and such but I am sure that I will find out.
> 
> I hope to have these things tied up by the end of the day today. I am anxious to really start making out a lesson plan in detail for the classes. Once these last few things are off the books, I can really start to concentrate on getting things ready. I am about seven weeks away from the show and the time will certainly pass quickly. Before I know it I will be packing up to leave.
> 
> I also need to decide which projects to bring there for my own display. Jean (the woman who got me involved with it in the first place) wants me to bring my skating pond set. She tells me that many people in her clubs and groups are interested in painting and finishing and it would be good to have it there. I also need to talk to DecoArt to see if they can provide some samples of the Antiquing and Staining Gel. I want to demonstrate how it works in one of the classes and it would be great if they had some small bottles for people to take home and try. They are wonderful with supporting things such as this and I think it would bring them a lot of business. I at least need to get some literature to pass out on their products.
> 
> I also need to touch base with my representative from Olsen scroll saw blades. He had told me he would be happy to provide samples of blades for me to give out at the show. Those of you who read regularly have heard me talk of how I really think their blades are the best and I am very happy to give out samples and let others try them. I think people will be surprised at the difference they will make.
> 
> One other thing that I want to work on is making a sign for my booth. Of course, it needs to be scroll sawn, but I want it to be something really nice. I am wondering though if I shouldn't just use the font that I normally use on my letterhead and all my patterns and on my site. It is something that people are familiar with and I want to be consistent. Cutting letters is one of my favorite things and I think I can make something that looks really nice for the show. It will be a nice added touch.
> 
> So there is lots to do today and many details to attend to. So much for taking the day and painting and designing yesterday.  But that is what priorities are all about. There will be time for that later on and it feels good to get these important business things in order and accomplish them.
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


LOL, Lee! I hear you! I signed up for Adobe online courses a couple of years ago. You paid something like $250 for a year of access to several program classes. You learn at your own pace and they were really nice. But you couldn't go to fast because it was a LOT of information . I felt just like you did. There was so much information in each lesson that these poor old brain cells were overloaded! I did start to write stuff down, but eventually things got in the way and I didn't really continue with it.

I find the best way that I retained stuff was using the help files when I was doing stuff. That way I could apply what I learned to what I was actually doing and it stuck better.

These recent videos however were really well done and showed a lot of great features that I would like to apply to future work. I just may need to watch them a few times to get the hang of things. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Business of Scroll Sawing*

Work has been incredibly busy of late. I mean that in a good way. I don't always get what I intend to get done, but it feels good to have a growing business and interact so much with so many interesting people.

I sent out the notices regarding the site update on Sunday. That has seemed stir up a great amount of activity. I say this like it is unusual because I can remember not so long ago when sales on the site were almost non-existent. I am quite happy that we took the time to get it into shape. I consider it a valuable asset to the business.

I receive inquiries from time to time regarding setting up websites and I don't really know what to tell people. I purchased the license for the site almost ten years ago when a friend and I went to a "web site building seminar". It was one of those things that were advertised in the newspaper at one of the large hotels in suburban Chicago where if you went for the day, you would get a free lunch. Kind of like how they sell time sharing properties. We thought "what the heck?" and spent the day listening to the sales pitch and wound up purchasing the licenses for a couple of sites.

Looking back, we paid WAY too much money for the licenses, but web site building was at its infancy and this was a way that I could do it myself without having to pay a large hourly fee to have all the programming done. These sites they were selling were on templates and an average Jane or Joe could plug in products and so forth and have an online business. Little did I know how much was really involved in developing it!

However, it has served its purpose well over the years. Even though it was nearly comatose for several years due to my lack of input, the small monthly hosting fee of $25 that I pay (after all the many start up fees) just seemed like a way of life for me and I continued to pay it without thinking - even though I didn't even make that much back from it in many of the months.

I am glad that I hung on to it though, as with some nurturing and attention it seems to have flowered into quite an asset. The new software is amazing and even though the monthly fee is slightly higher, I feel it is well worth it.

I don't know what to say to those who ask me what to recommend though. I wouldn't say that I would send others down the same path that I have taken. In looking back, I don't feel I made the wisest decision signing up for this package, but it is one of those "when life gives you lemons - make lemonade" situations where once the deed was done, there is no turning back and you learn to make the best of it. I certainly feel that I have done that and even though I have felt throughout the years like I am a salmon swimming upstream, seeing the results of the hard work that I have done is extremely rewarding and encourages me to push even harder.

I have used the analogy before that saving a failing business is like harnessing a runaway train. Not only do you have to make it come to a complete stop (cease to lose money) but you also need to begin moving in the opposite direction (begin to make money) and shift the momentum into a positive direction. It is a two step process and doesn't happen overnight. Many people just plain give up when they see that is is not a quick fix. This is where patience is so important.

It isn't that I am making a fortune or anything. I believe that I am still in the process of recovery from years of loss and bad decisions on my part. For those of you who are old enough, there is a song that comes to mind as I write this. "I've been down so long it looks like up to me" I think that I have teetered on just getting by to actually losing money so long that even this small sign of success seems incredible to me.

The train has been stopped. And now it is s-l-o-w-l-y beginning to move in the right direction. Given these economic times, that is a great feat in itself. I have been told many times recently by successful people who own their own businesses (many from this site) that if I can make it in this economic climate, when things are so rough, that when things recover I will be doing well. I have held on to those words of encouragement and I do actually believe them. The thought of the future is exciting and promising and although I know there are still hard times ahead, seeing this small upturn offers me something that is absolutely priceless - hope.

Some people wish for success. Others for riches. I have always said that if I had a wish, it would be for opportunity. Somehow to me, I feel that if given the opportunity I will do OK. Success would be so much sweeter having had to work for it rather than having it handed to you. At least I believe so. Some people say I have talent. But look around. Just about every single person I know has some talent in something. We all have our strengths. It is what we choose to do with them that makes us successful or not. We are, to a great extent, our own destiny. If we believe in ourselves, we all have a great power within us to do great things.

I look at all the opportunities I have in front of me and I know my wishes have come true. How can I ask for anything more? It it now up to me to work with them and make them work for me. It is going to be fun and exciting to see how this all will play out.

I didn't mean to go off on a tangent. You all know I do that sometimes. I supposed I am still just overwhelmed and amazed at how things are going.

I heard from the company who I had written inquiring about the Excalibur saw yesterday. I talked to the owner on the phone and we had a very positive conversation. We talked honestly and frankly about what our goals were and I wrote up a semi-formal proposal for him. Naturally he needs to get something out of supplying me with the saw. I believe that I can offer him some good exposure. From what I have heard about it, it is a fine piece of machinery that will fit my needs and criteria nicely and his customer service is outstanding.

In speaking with him, I could hear the passion and dedication in his voice. He believes in his product and is someone who is dedicated to not only offering the best product, but also stands behind it. That is what I am looking for. That is the kind of company that I want to be associated with. He mentioned that he has been working with the same distributor for over 25 years and I like that too. Stability is so important to me in these times of economic chaos.

He promised to look things over and make a decision and let me know sometime today. I look forward to hearing what he decides and no matter what his decision is regarding me, I have and will have a great deal of respect for him and his company.

I also heard from the contact from Olsen blades and he is sending me samples to give out at the show. This is also great news because I really do believe in my heart that these blades are the best on the market. I think they make a big difference in how your work comes out and I will be so pleased to be able to give them out to people so that they can give them a try. I believe that they will change the way some people think about scroll sawing in general.

So there is lots of excitement and good things to look forward to. The day is just beginning and I already feel good about things. I hope you all have a good day ahead of you too.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business of Scroll Sawing*
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy of late. I mean that in a good way. I don't always get what I intend to get done, but it feels good to have a growing business and interact so much with so many interesting people.
> 
> I sent out the notices regarding the site update on Sunday. That has seemed stir up a great amount of activity. I say this like it is unusual because I can remember not so long ago when sales on the site were almost non-existent. I am quite happy that we took the time to get it into shape. I consider it a valuable asset to the business.
> 
> I receive inquiries from time to time regarding setting up websites and I don't really know what to tell people. I purchased the license for the site almost ten years ago when a friend and I went to a "web site building seminar". It was one of those things that were advertised in the newspaper at one of the large hotels in suburban Chicago where if you went for the day, you would get a free lunch. Kind of like how they sell time sharing properties. We thought "what the heck?" and spent the day listening to the sales pitch and wound up purchasing the licenses for a couple of sites.
> 
> Looking back, we paid WAY too much money for the licenses, but web site building was at its infancy and this was a way that I could do it myself without having to pay a large hourly fee to have all the programming done. These sites they were selling were on templates and an average Jane or Joe could plug in products and so forth and have an online business. Little did I know how much was really involved in developing it!
> 
> However, it has served its purpose well over the years. Even though it was nearly comatose for several years due to my lack of input, the small monthly hosting fee of $25 that I pay (after all the many start up fees) just seemed like a way of life for me and I continued to pay it without thinking - even though I didn't even make that much back from it in many of the months.
> 
> I am glad that I hung on to it though, as with some nurturing and attention it seems to have flowered into quite an asset. The new software is amazing and even though the monthly fee is slightly higher, I feel it is well worth it.
> 
> I don't know what to say to those who ask me what to recommend though. I wouldn't say that I would send others down the same path that I have taken. In looking back, I don't feel I made the wisest decision signing up for this package, but it is one of those "when life gives you lemons - make lemonade" situations where once the deed was done, there is no turning back and you learn to make the best of it. I certainly feel that I have done that and even though I have felt throughout the years like I am a salmon swimming upstream, seeing the results of the hard work that I have done is extremely rewarding and encourages me to push even harder.
> 
> I have used the analogy before that saving a failing business is like harnessing a runaway train. Not only do you have to make it come to a complete stop (cease to lose money) but you also need to begin moving in the opposite direction (begin to make money) and shift the momentum into a positive direction. It is a two step process and doesn't happen overnight. Many people just plain give up when they see that is is not a quick fix. This is where patience is so important.
> 
> It isn't that I am making a fortune or anything. I believe that I am still in the process of recovery from years of loss and bad decisions on my part. For those of you who are old enough, there is a song that comes to mind as I write this. "I've been down so long it looks like up to me" I think that I have teetered on just getting by to actually losing money so long that even this small sign of success seems incredible to me.
> 
> The train has been stopped. And now it is s-l-o-w-l-y beginning to move in the right direction. Given these economic times, that is a great feat in itself. I have been told many times recently by successful people who own their own businesses (many from this site) that if I can make it in this economic climate, when things are so rough, that when things recover I will be doing well. I have held on to those words of encouragement and I do actually believe them. The thought of the future is exciting and promising and although I know there are still hard times ahead, seeing this small upturn offers me something that is absolutely priceless - hope.
> 
> Some people wish for success. Others for riches. I have always said that if I had a wish, it would be for opportunity. Somehow to me, I feel that if given the opportunity I will do OK. Success would be so much sweeter having had to work for it rather than having it handed to you. At least I believe so. Some people say I have talent. But look around. Just about every single person I know has some talent in something. We all have our strengths. It is what we choose to do with them that makes us successful or not. We are, to a great extent, our own destiny. If we believe in ourselves, we all have a great power within us to do great things.
> 
> I look at all the opportunities I have in front of me and I know my wishes have come true. How can I ask for anything more? It it now up to me to work with them and make them work for me. It is going to be fun and exciting to see how this all will play out.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent. You all know I do that sometimes. I supposed I am still just overwhelmed and amazed at how things are going.
> 
> I heard from the company who I had written inquiring about the Excalibur saw yesterday. I talked to the owner on the phone and we had a very positive conversation. We talked honestly and frankly about what our goals were and I wrote up a semi-formal proposal for him. Naturally he needs to get something out of supplying me with the saw. I believe that I can offer him some good exposure. From what I have heard about it, it is a fine piece of machinery that will fit my needs and criteria nicely and his customer service is outstanding.
> 
> In speaking with him, I could hear the passion and dedication in his voice. He believes in his product and is someone who is dedicated to not only offering the best product, but also stands behind it. That is what I am looking for. That is the kind of company that I want to be associated with. He mentioned that he has been working with the same distributor for over 25 years and I like that too. Stability is so important to me in these times of economic chaos.
> 
> He promised to look things over and make a decision and let me know sometime today. I look forward to hearing what he decides and no matter what his decision is regarding me, I have and will have a great deal of respect for him and his company.
> 
> I also heard from the contact from Olsen blades and he is sending me samples to give out at the show. This is also great news because I really do believe in my heart that these blades are the best on the market. I think they make a big difference in how your work comes out and I will be so pleased to be able to give them out to people so that they can give them a try. I believe that they will change the way some people think about scroll sawing in general.
> 
> So there is lots of excitement and good things to look forward to. The day is just beginning and I already feel good about things. I hope you all have a good day ahead of you too.


Sheila, I thank you for your tips and recommendations on websites. We are in process of setting one up for our projects but have been held back by slowly recovering from illnesses that came one after another. We kept passing it on to each other. Knock on wood, but seem to be finally getting over the hump. Took darn near 2 months and I can say it weren't no picnic. Have not been in the shop much either due to feeling poorly.

I am delighted to hear about your successes in various venues and wish you all the best. Way back when I was searching for a scroll saw it came down to Hegner and Excalibur. I can think of no particular reason we chose Hegner over Excalibur except that at the time I preferred orange over black and green! Dumb reason?? However, it was a good choice and I have not regretted it but that's not to say that had I chosen Excalibur the same results would be true! I do believe that either machine would be more than satisfactory and would serve you well. Good luck in your decision. Of course getting a great deal will definitely sway your decision but with a choice between these 2 machines you can't go wrong!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business of Scroll Sawing*
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy of late. I mean that in a good way. I don't always get what I intend to get done, but it feels good to have a growing business and interact so much with so many interesting people.
> 
> I sent out the notices regarding the site update on Sunday. That has seemed stir up a great amount of activity. I say this like it is unusual because I can remember not so long ago when sales on the site were almost non-existent. I am quite happy that we took the time to get it into shape. I consider it a valuable asset to the business.
> 
> I receive inquiries from time to time regarding setting up websites and I don't really know what to tell people. I purchased the license for the site almost ten years ago when a friend and I went to a "web site building seminar". It was one of those things that were advertised in the newspaper at one of the large hotels in suburban Chicago where if you went for the day, you would get a free lunch. Kind of like how they sell time sharing properties. We thought "what the heck?" and spent the day listening to the sales pitch and wound up purchasing the licenses for a couple of sites.
> 
> Looking back, we paid WAY too much money for the licenses, but web site building was at its infancy and this was a way that I could do it myself without having to pay a large hourly fee to have all the programming done. These sites they were selling were on templates and an average Jane or Joe could plug in products and so forth and have an online business. Little did I know how much was really involved in developing it!
> 
> However, it has served its purpose well over the years. Even though it was nearly comatose for several years due to my lack of input, the small monthly hosting fee of $25 that I pay (after all the many start up fees) just seemed like a way of life for me and I continued to pay it without thinking - even though I didn't even make that much back from it in many of the months.
> 
> I am glad that I hung on to it though, as with some nurturing and attention it seems to have flowered into quite an asset. The new software is amazing and even though the monthly fee is slightly higher, I feel it is well worth it.
> 
> I don't know what to say to those who ask me what to recommend though. I wouldn't say that I would send others down the same path that I have taken. In looking back, I don't feel I made the wisest decision signing up for this package, but it is one of those "when life gives you lemons - make lemonade" situations where once the deed was done, there is no turning back and you learn to make the best of it. I certainly feel that I have done that and even though I have felt throughout the years like I am a salmon swimming upstream, seeing the results of the hard work that I have done is extremely rewarding and encourages me to push even harder.
> 
> I have used the analogy before that saving a failing business is like harnessing a runaway train. Not only do you have to make it come to a complete stop (cease to lose money) but you also need to begin moving in the opposite direction (begin to make money) and shift the momentum into a positive direction. It is a two step process and doesn't happen overnight. Many people just plain give up when they see that is is not a quick fix. This is where patience is so important.
> 
> It isn't that I am making a fortune or anything. I believe that I am still in the process of recovery from years of loss and bad decisions on my part. For those of you who are old enough, there is a song that comes to mind as I write this. "I've been down so long it looks like up to me" I think that I have teetered on just getting by to actually losing money so long that even this small sign of success seems incredible to me.
> 
> The train has been stopped. And now it is s-l-o-w-l-y beginning to move in the right direction. Given these economic times, that is a great feat in itself. I have been told many times recently by successful people who own their own businesses (many from this site) that if I can make it in this economic climate, when things are so rough, that when things recover I will be doing well. I have held on to those words of encouragement and I do actually believe them. The thought of the future is exciting and promising and although I know there are still hard times ahead, seeing this small upturn offers me something that is absolutely priceless - hope.
> 
> Some people wish for success. Others for riches. I have always said that if I had a wish, it would be for opportunity. Somehow to me, I feel that if given the opportunity I will do OK. Success would be so much sweeter having had to work for it rather than having it handed to you. At least I believe so. Some people say I have talent. But look around. Just about every single person I know has some talent in something. We all have our strengths. It is what we choose to do with them that makes us successful or not. We are, to a great extent, our own destiny. If we believe in ourselves, we all have a great power within us to do great things.
> 
> I look at all the opportunities I have in front of me and I know my wishes have come true. How can I ask for anything more? It it now up to me to work with them and make them work for me. It is going to be fun and exciting to see how this all will play out.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent. You all know I do that sometimes. I supposed I am still just overwhelmed and amazed at how things are going.
> 
> I heard from the company who I had written inquiring about the Excalibur saw yesterday. I talked to the owner on the phone and we had a very positive conversation. We talked honestly and frankly about what our goals were and I wrote up a semi-formal proposal for him. Naturally he needs to get something out of supplying me with the saw. I believe that I can offer him some good exposure. From what I have heard about it, it is a fine piece of machinery that will fit my needs and criteria nicely and his customer service is outstanding.
> 
> In speaking with him, I could hear the passion and dedication in his voice. He believes in his product and is someone who is dedicated to not only offering the best product, but also stands behind it. That is what I am looking for. That is the kind of company that I want to be associated with. He mentioned that he has been working with the same distributor for over 25 years and I like that too. Stability is so important to me in these times of economic chaos.
> 
> He promised to look things over and make a decision and let me know sometime today. I look forward to hearing what he decides and no matter what his decision is regarding me, I have and will have a great deal of respect for him and his company.
> 
> I also heard from the contact from Olsen blades and he is sending me samples to give out at the show. This is also great news because I really do believe in my heart that these blades are the best on the market. I think they make a big difference in how your work comes out and I will be so pleased to be able to give them out to people so that they can give them a try. I believe that they will change the way some people think about scroll sawing in general.
> 
> So there is lots of excitement and good things to look forward to. The day is just beginning and I already feel good about things. I hope you all have a good day ahead of you too.


hi sheila
lovely insight into your past and hopefully you will move forward and upward in your ventures, i cant see how you could fail.
I am also pleased you may be getting the Excalibur too, they sell that saw over here now and i have mentioned to the wife that if my Delta fails then thats what i want to go for, if all goes well maybe give us a review of your findings.
good luck..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business of Scroll Sawing*
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy of late. I mean that in a good way. I don't always get what I intend to get done, but it feels good to have a growing business and interact so much with so many interesting people.
> 
> I sent out the notices regarding the site update on Sunday. That has seemed stir up a great amount of activity. I say this like it is unusual because I can remember not so long ago when sales on the site were almost non-existent. I am quite happy that we took the time to get it into shape. I consider it a valuable asset to the business.
> 
> I receive inquiries from time to time regarding setting up websites and I don't really know what to tell people. I purchased the license for the site almost ten years ago when a friend and I went to a "web site building seminar". It was one of those things that were advertised in the newspaper at one of the large hotels in suburban Chicago where if you went for the day, you would get a free lunch. Kind of like how they sell time sharing properties. We thought "what the heck?" and spent the day listening to the sales pitch and wound up purchasing the licenses for a couple of sites.
> 
> Looking back, we paid WAY too much money for the licenses, but web site building was at its infancy and this was a way that I could do it myself without having to pay a large hourly fee to have all the programming done. These sites they were selling were on templates and an average Jane or Joe could plug in products and so forth and have an online business. Little did I know how much was really involved in developing it!
> 
> However, it has served its purpose well over the years. Even though it was nearly comatose for several years due to my lack of input, the small monthly hosting fee of $25 that I pay (after all the many start up fees) just seemed like a way of life for me and I continued to pay it without thinking - even though I didn't even make that much back from it in many of the months.
> 
> I am glad that I hung on to it though, as with some nurturing and attention it seems to have flowered into quite an asset. The new software is amazing and even though the monthly fee is slightly higher, I feel it is well worth it.
> 
> I don't know what to say to those who ask me what to recommend though. I wouldn't say that I would send others down the same path that I have taken. In looking back, I don't feel I made the wisest decision signing up for this package, but it is one of those "when life gives you lemons - make lemonade" situations where once the deed was done, there is no turning back and you learn to make the best of it. I certainly feel that I have done that and even though I have felt throughout the years like I am a salmon swimming upstream, seeing the results of the hard work that I have done is extremely rewarding and encourages me to push even harder.
> 
> I have used the analogy before that saving a failing business is like harnessing a runaway train. Not only do you have to make it come to a complete stop (cease to lose money) but you also need to begin moving in the opposite direction (begin to make money) and shift the momentum into a positive direction. It is a two step process and doesn't happen overnight. Many people just plain give up when they see that is is not a quick fix. This is where patience is so important.
> 
> It isn't that I am making a fortune or anything. I believe that I am still in the process of recovery from years of loss and bad decisions on my part. For those of you who are old enough, there is a song that comes to mind as I write this. "I've been down so long it looks like up to me" I think that I have teetered on just getting by to actually losing money so long that even this small sign of success seems incredible to me.
> 
> The train has been stopped. And now it is s-l-o-w-l-y beginning to move in the right direction. Given these economic times, that is a great feat in itself. I have been told many times recently by successful people who own their own businesses (many from this site) that if I can make it in this economic climate, when things are so rough, that when things recover I will be doing well. I have held on to those words of encouragement and I do actually believe them. The thought of the future is exciting and promising and although I know there are still hard times ahead, seeing this small upturn offers me something that is absolutely priceless - hope.
> 
> Some people wish for success. Others for riches. I have always said that if I had a wish, it would be for opportunity. Somehow to me, I feel that if given the opportunity I will do OK. Success would be so much sweeter having had to work for it rather than having it handed to you. At least I believe so. Some people say I have talent. But look around. Just about every single person I know has some talent in something. We all have our strengths. It is what we choose to do with them that makes us successful or not. We are, to a great extent, our own destiny. If we believe in ourselves, we all have a great power within us to do great things.
> 
> I look at all the opportunities I have in front of me and I know my wishes have come true. How can I ask for anything more? It it now up to me to work with them and make them work for me. It is going to be fun and exciting to see how this all will play out.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent. You all know I do that sometimes. I supposed I am still just overwhelmed and amazed at how things are going.
> 
> I heard from the company who I had written inquiring about the Excalibur saw yesterday. I talked to the owner on the phone and we had a very positive conversation. We talked honestly and frankly about what our goals were and I wrote up a semi-formal proposal for him. Naturally he needs to get something out of supplying me with the saw. I believe that I can offer him some good exposure. From what I have heard about it, it is a fine piece of machinery that will fit my needs and criteria nicely and his customer service is outstanding.
> 
> In speaking with him, I could hear the passion and dedication in his voice. He believes in his product and is someone who is dedicated to not only offering the best product, but also stands behind it. That is what I am looking for. That is the kind of company that I want to be associated with. He mentioned that he has been working with the same distributor for over 25 years and I like that too. Stability is so important to me in these times of economic chaos.
> 
> He promised to look things over and make a decision and let me know sometime today. I look forward to hearing what he decides and no matter what his decision is regarding me, I have and will have a great deal of respect for him and his company.
> 
> I also heard from the contact from Olsen blades and he is sending me samples to give out at the show. This is also great news because I really do believe in my heart that these blades are the best on the market. I think they make a big difference in how your work comes out and I will be so pleased to be able to give them out to people so that they can give them a try. I believe that they will change the way some people think about scroll sawing in general.
> 
> So there is lots of excitement and good things to look forward to. The day is just beginning and I already feel good about things. I hope you all have a good day ahead of you too.


Thanks to you both for your encouragement.

Erwin, I hope you and Edith are on the mend. I didn't realize that you were not feeling well but I did notice that I haven't seen you around here for a bit. I am sorry to hear you have had a rough go of it and am happy you think you are doing better.

Steve - I hear lots of good about it and hopefully it will fit my needs well. I am sure I will be reporting on it after I get it.  It will be interesting to see how things go and it will also be quite different working on a different saw after all of these years. I am looking forward to it a lot.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Printers, and Scroll Saws and Blades - Oh My!*

As I am laying out the plans for the show in Saratoga Springs, it seems that each day brings more excitement. This is the way that this are supposed to happen, right?

I have a list of what I need to have prepared for the show, and one by one I am getting things checked off. It is still seven weeks away, but so many things count on other people or companies and I want to be sure that everything is in order so there are as few surprises as possible.

My new printer ink system arrived yesterday. We already hooked both printers up to the laptop to make sure that there were no conflicts regarding running the two simultaneously. All the software is installed and everything seemed to work beautifully. We also got an extra supply of ink so we now have an extra 200ml of each color and a whopping 600 ml of black. Considering the cartridges typically hold 12 ml of ink, we think we are in good shape there. We already began printing copies of our new catalog to take with us and now we can begin to work on having a stockpile of the newest items.

I spoke again to my representative from Olson Blades and he is graciously sending me samples and literature to pass out at the show. I think that will be a great compliment to my classes and it will give people a chance to really compare blades in their own home with their own saw and cutting style. It is so difficult to make a good comparison in a new environment at a show. I have to figure out how I will pass them out though, as I can see them being scooped up in about 30 seconds. Once time, my friend had to leave the house on Halloween for just a short time. She didn't want to have her house egged or anything (we lived in suburban Chicago at the time and sometimes the kids were full of mischief) and she left a huge bowl of candy on her front port with a sign saying "please take one". Well we all know what happened. She returned a very short time later and not only was the all candy gone, but also the bowl. I can see these blades disappearing very quickly.

I think that I will divide them up so that I have an equal amount to distribute each day of the show. That way it will be fair for the people who won't be there until Sunday.

On yet another train of thought, I contacted DecoArt and they are also going to provide me with samples for the show. Part of my lecture will be a demonstration of the Antiquing and Gel Stain that I use to add color on my candle tray sets. People really seem to like it and I receive many questions regarding the technique of applying it. Since DecoArt doesn't package sample sized bottles (their normal bottles are 2 oz.) it didn't seem feasible to give out full bottles as samples when so many people are going to be present. I have seen that they have many of their sample sets of paints available in paint pot sets, which are plastic strips with about 12 little pots attached with snap lids. I asked if I could have several of these strips of little pots and make my own samples to pass out and they were happy to do that. Again, it will allow people to take the product home and use it in their own environment and get a feel for it. I think it will be a great thing to offer.

And finally (I am saving the most exciting part of all) I spoke with the company regarding the Excalibur scroll saw and it looks like that will be my next saw! After talking to many people and reading up on the saw, I honestly feel that it will be the best saw for my needs and I will be comfortable with using it. I talked to the owner of Seyco, who is a distributor of the saw and I feel really good about doing business with him and his company. They have been in business for many years and they have a great reputation for customer service. The saw itself is made by General International and they also have a good track record with products and service. I am very, very excited about this and can't wait to get it. I have spoken to many people who have had the Excalibur saw and they are all very happy with it. One woman I spoke to had some problems with her saw after several month, but she said that the customer service was responsive and very good and she was still very happy with them. Other than her story, everything that I have heard about it and the company have been positive.

I feel like a kid a Christmas time! I decided to go with the 21" saw instead of the 30" one for several reasons. First of all, I don't really like cutting large pieces. I am not comfortable with swinging a large piece at all and don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing so. The only instances when I have needed a larger throat capacity was when I was 'ripping' a larger piece of wood to prepare it for cutting. I mostly did this on the scroll saw because I was lazy and didn't want to get out my small circular saw to do so and I didn't feel it was worth the extra expense to get something that was such overkill for me. Besides, those of you who have seen my work space here can see that if I had decided on the larger 30" saw, I would have no place for my drill press. The monster saw would take up my entire space there (my DeWalt has a 20" throat capacity). The mid-size 21" saw will do fine for me and I am sure that I won't regret getting that size.

The blade changing is very similar to my DeWalt and I also like the fact that the head of the saw tilts so you can bevel cut easily without having to tilt the saw table and hold your work piece on an angle. I do a lot of bevel cutting on my trays and self-framing plaques and this feature will be very helpful to me. Everyone who has the saw says that there is virtually no vibration at all when cutting and it is much quieter and smoother than what i am used to. The general consensus is that it is a big step up from where I am and I am sure it will be a great asset to my business.

I could have had the saw shipped here to me now, but that would only mean that I would need to cart it back to New York in several weeks for the show. I think I have enough to bring and I decided to be mature and wait and have it shipped to the show so it will be waiting for me there. It will give me something (else) to look forward to. Besides, I don't want to damage it and feel that the less travel it will do, the better. I just need to figure out the logistics of everything and I will be good to go. I am probably going to have to rent a trailer for the return trip. Fortunately, my mustang has a trailer hitch and I have the ability to pull a small trailer. I had it installed when I first made the trip here to Canada and I towed a 4' x 8' trailer with no problem at all. My friend who is a welder, built a box around it and I was able to bring most of my things without a problem. I think a small U-haul will be sufficient and do the job of getting us and our treasures back. We should do fine.

There is so much excitement and many good things I have to be thankful about! Things are falling into place nicely and it looks like it will be a wonderful time. My lesson plan is also shaping up well, as I needed to specify a general outline of what my lectures would be on yesterday too. The list was long and I don't think my biggest fear of running out of topics or things to say will be realized. I will spend the next several weeks refining the lectures and creating the supplemental written material that I will provide for the classes and I think I will be fine. As I become more prepared, the initial apprehension that I had experienced is quickly turning into excitement. By writing all these things down, I am slowly convincing myself that I do have something to offer people who attend. And that is a wonderful feeling.

Today we are heading to Digby and to Bernie's shop for a couple of hours. We are low on some wood and we were invited for both Bernie's and his daughter's birthday dinner. Bernie's birthday was last week, but we always celebrate the two together. It will be a nice change of pace for the day and I am looking forward to getting out for a little while.

For those of you who think I am so organized - I have to be honest and tell you that I still haven't finished the set of instructions for the project that is going to the magazine (the Bee Candle Tray set). I have "tried" for several days and every time I sit down to do it, a customer calls or writes, or something else that needs my attention comes up. It is just part of doing business though and I can't tell you how great it feels to be busy. Thank goodness I am several projects ahead as far as the magazine is concerned, so I am not really sweating it out yet. I just want to finish it already and get that and another project done by my partner shipped out and off the books. There is still time though and these things are really important. I am not leaving until noon so I should be able to get some work done this morning.

It is just getting light out now and the sky looks clear, so it should be a nice ride. Yesterday was a mix of rain and snow, leaving a slushy, icy mess. When I went for my walk last night, it was quite slick and I was a bit concerned that today would be treacherous. But it looks good now so all is well.

I can't believe it is the middle of the week already. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, and Scroll Saws and Blades - Oh My!*
> 
> As I am laying out the plans for the show in Saratoga Springs, it seems that each day brings more excitement. This is the way that this are supposed to happen, right?
> 
> I have a list of what I need to have prepared for the show, and one by one I am getting things checked off. It is still seven weeks away, but so many things count on other people or companies and I want to be sure that everything is in order so there are as few surprises as possible.
> 
> My new printer ink system arrived yesterday. We already hooked both printers up to the laptop to make sure that there were no conflicts regarding running the two simultaneously. All the software is installed and everything seemed to work beautifully. We also got an extra supply of ink so we now have an extra 200ml of each color and a whopping 600 ml of black. Considering the cartridges typically hold 12 ml of ink, we think we are in good shape there. We already began printing copies of our new catalog to take with us and now we can begin to work on having a stockpile of the newest items.
> 
> I spoke again to my representative from Olson Blades and he is graciously sending me samples and literature to pass out at the show. I think that will be a great compliment to my classes and it will give people a chance to really compare blades in their own home with their own saw and cutting style. It is so difficult to make a good comparison in a new environment at a show. I have to figure out how I will pass them out though, as I can see them being scooped up in about 30 seconds. Once time, my friend had to leave the house on Halloween for just a short time. She didn't want to have her house egged or anything (we lived in suburban Chicago at the time and sometimes the kids were full of mischief) and she left a huge bowl of candy on her front port with a sign saying "please take one". Well we all know what happened. She returned a very short time later and not only was the all candy gone, but also the bowl. I can see these blades disappearing very quickly.
> 
> I think that I will divide them up so that I have an equal amount to distribute each day of the show. That way it will be fair for the people who won't be there until Sunday.
> 
> On yet another train of thought, I contacted DecoArt and they are also going to provide me with samples for the show. Part of my lecture will be a demonstration of the Antiquing and Gel Stain that I use to add color on my candle tray sets. People really seem to like it and I receive many questions regarding the technique of applying it. Since DecoArt doesn't package sample sized bottles (their normal bottles are 2 oz.) it didn't seem feasible to give out full bottles as samples when so many people are going to be present. I have seen that they have many of their sample sets of paints available in paint pot sets, which are plastic strips with about 12 little pots attached with snap lids. I asked if I could have several of these strips of little pots and make my own samples to pass out and they were happy to do that. Again, it will allow people to take the product home and use it in their own environment and get a feel for it. I think it will be a great thing to offer.
> 
> And finally (I am saving the most exciting part of all) I spoke with the company regarding the Excalibur scroll saw and it looks like that will be my next saw! After talking to many people and reading up on the saw, I honestly feel that it will be the best saw for my needs and I will be comfortable with using it. I talked to the owner of Seyco, who is a distributor of the saw and I feel really good about doing business with him and his company. They have been in business for many years and they have a great reputation for customer service. The saw itself is made by General International and they also have a good track record with products and service. I am very, very excited about this and can't wait to get it. I have spoken to many people who have had the Excalibur saw and they are all very happy with it. One woman I spoke to had some problems with her saw after several month, but she said that the customer service was responsive and very good and she was still very happy with them. Other than her story, everything that I have heard about it and the company have been positive.
> 
> I feel like a kid a Christmas time! I decided to go with the 21" saw instead of the 30" one for several reasons. First of all, I don't really like cutting large pieces. I am not comfortable with swinging a large piece at all and don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing so. The only instances when I have needed a larger throat capacity was when I was 'ripping' a larger piece of wood to prepare it for cutting. I mostly did this on the scroll saw because I was lazy and didn't want to get out my small circular saw to do so and I didn't feel it was worth the extra expense to get something that was such overkill for me. Besides, those of you who have seen my work space here can see that if I had decided on the larger 30" saw, I would have no place for my drill press. The monster saw would take up my entire space there (my DeWalt has a 20" throat capacity). The mid-size 21" saw will do fine for me and I am sure that I won't regret getting that size.
> 
> The blade changing is very similar to my DeWalt and I also like the fact that the head of the saw tilts so you can bevel cut easily without having to tilt the saw table and hold your work piece on an angle. I do a lot of bevel cutting on my trays and self-framing plaques and this feature will be very helpful to me. Everyone who has the saw says that there is virtually no vibration at all when cutting and it is much quieter and smoother than what i am used to. The general consensus is that it is a big step up from where I am and I am sure it will be a great asset to my business.
> 
> I could have had the saw shipped here to me now, but that would only mean that I would need to cart it back to New York in several weeks for the show. I think I have enough to bring and I decided to be mature and wait and have it shipped to the show so it will be waiting for me there. It will give me something (else) to look forward to. Besides, I don't want to damage it and feel that the less travel it will do, the better. I just need to figure out the logistics of everything and I will be good to go. I am probably going to have to rent a trailer for the return trip. Fortunately, my mustang has a trailer hitch and I have the ability to pull a small trailer. I had it installed when I first made the trip here to Canada and I towed a 4' x 8' trailer with no problem at all. My friend who is a welder, built a box around it and I was able to bring most of my things without a problem. I think a small U-haul will be sufficient and do the job of getting us and our treasures back. We should do fine.
> 
> There is so much excitement and many good things I have to be thankful about! Things are falling into place nicely and it looks like it will be a wonderful time. My lesson plan is also shaping up well, as I needed to specify a general outline of what my lectures would be on yesterday too. The list was long and I don't think my biggest fear of running out of topics or things to say will be realized. I will spend the next several weeks refining the lectures and creating the supplemental written material that I will provide for the classes and I think I will be fine. As I become more prepared, the initial apprehension that I had experienced is quickly turning into excitement. By writing all these things down, I am slowly convincing myself that I do have something to offer people who attend. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today we are heading to Digby and to Bernie's shop for a couple of hours. We are low on some wood and we were invited for both Bernie's and his daughter's birthday dinner. Bernie's birthday was last week, but we always celebrate the two together. It will be a nice change of pace for the day and I am looking forward to getting out for a little while.
> 
> For those of you who think I am so organized - I have to be honest and tell you that I still haven't finished the set of instructions for the project that is going to the magazine (the Bee Candle Tray set). I have "tried" for several days and every time I sit down to do it, a customer calls or writes, or something else that needs my attention comes up. It is just part of doing business though and I can't tell you how great it feels to be busy. Thank goodness I am several projects ahead as far as the magazine is concerned, so I am not really sweating it out yet. I just want to finish it already and get that and another project done by my partner shipped out and off the books. There is still time though and these things are really important. I am not leaving until noon so I should be able to get some work done this morning.
> 
> It is just getting light out now and the sky looks clear, so it should be a nice ride. Yesterday was a mix of rain and snow, leaving a slushy, icy mess. When I went for my walk last night, it was quite slick and I was a bit concerned that today would be treacherous. But it looks good now so all is well.
> 
> I can't believe it is the middle of the week already. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I hope everything goes great for you there Sheila, with the show and the saw. 
I hope you have internet access there to keep us updating on what is going one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, and Scroll Saws and Blades - Oh My!*
> 
> As I am laying out the plans for the show in Saratoga Springs, it seems that each day brings more excitement. This is the way that this are supposed to happen, right?
> 
> I have a list of what I need to have prepared for the show, and one by one I am getting things checked off. It is still seven weeks away, but so many things count on other people or companies and I want to be sure that everything is in order so there are as few surprises as possible.
> 
> My new printer ink system arrived yesterday. We already hooked both printers up to the laptop to make sure that there were no conflicts regarding running the two simultaneously. All the software is installed and everything seemed to work beautifully. We also got an extra supply of ink so we now have an extra 200ml of each color and a whopping 600 ml of black. Considering the cartridges typically hold 12 ml of ink, we think we are in good shape there. We already began printing copies of our new catalog to take with us and now we can begin to work on having a stockpile of the newest items.
> 
> I spoke again to my representative from Olson Blades and he is graciously sending me samples and literature to pass out at the show. I think that will be a great compliment to my classes and it will give people a chance to really compare blades in their own home with their own saw and cutting style. It is so difficult to make a good comparison in a new environment at a show. I have to figure out how I will pass them out though, as I can see them being scooped up in about 30 seconds. Once time, my friend had to leave the house on Halloween for just a short time. She didn't want to have her house egged or anything (we lived in suburban Chicago at the time and sometimes the kids were full of mischief) and she left a huge bowl of candy on her front port with a sign saying "please take one". Well we all know what happened. She returned a very short time later and not only was the all candy gone, but also the bowl. I can see these blades disappearing very quickly.
> 
> I think that I will divide them up so that I have an equal amount to distribute each day of the show. That way it will be fair for the people who won't be there until Sunday.
> 
> On yet another train of thought, I contacted DecoArt and they are also going to provide me with samples for the show. Part of my lecture will be a demonstration of the Antiquing and Gel Stain that I use to add color on my candle tray sets. People really seem to like it and I receive many questions regarding the technique of applying it. Since DecoArt doesn't package sample sized bottles (their normal bottles are 2 oz.) it didn't seem feasible to give out full bottles as samples when so many people are going to be present. I have seen that they have many of their sample sets of paints available in paint pot sets, which are plastic strips with about 12 little pots attached with snap lids. I asked if I could have several of these strips of little pots and make my own samples to pass out and they were happy to do that. Again, it will allow people to take the product home and use it in their own environment and get a feel for it. I think it will be a great thing to offer.
> 
> And finally (I am saving the most exciting part of all) I spoke with the company regarding the Excalibur scroll saw and it looks like that will be my next saw! After talking to many people and reading up on the saw, I honestly feel that it will be the best saw for my needs and I will be comfortable with using it. I talked to the owner of Seyco, who is a distributor of the saw and I feel really good about doing business with him and his company. They have been in business for many years and they have a great reputation for customer service. The saw itself is made by General International and they also have a good track record with products and service. I am very, very excited about this and can't wait to get it. I have spoken to many people who have had the Excalibur saw and they are all very happy with it. One woman I spoke to had some problems with her saw after several month, but she said that the customer service was responsive and very good and she was still very happy with them. Other than her story, everything that I have heard about it and the company have been positive.
> 
> I feel like a kid a Christmas time! I decided to go with the 21" saw instead of the 30" one for several reasons. First of all, I don't really like cutting large pieces. I am not comfortable with swinging a large piece at all and don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing so. The only instances when I have needed a larger throat capacity was when I was 'ripping' a larger piece of wood to prepare it for cutting. I mostly did this on the scroll saw because I was lazy and didn't want to get out my small circular saw to do so and I didn't feel it was worth the extra expense to get something that was such overkill for me. Besides, those of you who have seen my work space here can see that if I had decided on the larger 30" saw, I would have no place for my drill press. The monster saw would take up my entire space there (my DeWalt has a 20" throat capacity). The mid-size 21" saw will do fine for me and I am sure that I won't regret getting that size.
> 
> The blade changing is very similar to my DeWalt and I also like the fact that the head of the saw tilts so you can bevel cut easily without having to tilt the saw table and hold your work piece on an angle. I do a lot of bevel cutting on my trays and self-framing plaques and this feature will be very helpful to me. Everyone who has the saw says that there is virtually no vibration at all when cutting and it is much quieter and smoother than what i am used to. The general consensus is that it is a big step up from where I am and I am sure it will be a great asset to my business.
> 
> I could have had the saw shipped here to me now, but that would only mean that I would need to cart it back to New York in several weeks for the show. I think I have enough to bring and I decided to be mature and wait and have it shipped to the show so it will be waiting for me there. It will give me something (else) to look forward to. Besides, I don't want to damage it and feel that the less travel it will do, the better. I just need to figure out the logistics of everything and I will be good to go. I am probably going to have to rent a trailer for the return trip. Fortunately, my mustang has a trailer hitch and I have the ability to pull a small trailer. I had it installed when I first made the trip here to Canada and I towed a 4' x 8' trailer with no problem at all. My friend who is a welder, built a box around it and I was able to bring most of my things without a problem. I think a small U-haul will be sufficient and do the job of getting us and our treasures back. We should do fine.
> 
> There is so much excitement and many good things I have to be thankful about! Things are falling into place nicely and it looks like it will be a wonderful time. My lesson plan is also shaping up well, as I needed to specify a general outline of what my lectures would be on yesterday too. The list was long and I don't think my biggest fear of running out of topics or things to say will be realized. I will spend the next several weeks refining the lectures and creating the supplemental written material that I will provide for the classes and I think I will be fine. As I become more prepared, the initial apprehension that I had experienced is quickly turning into excitement. By writing all these things down, I am slowly convincing myself that I do have something to offer people who attend. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today we are heading to Digby and to Bernie's shop for a couple of hours. We are low on some wood and we were invited for both Bernie's and his daughter's birthday dinner. Bernie's birthday was last week, but we always celebrate the two together. It will be a nice change of pace for the day and I am looking forward to getting out for a little while.
> 
> For those of you who think I am so organized - I have to be honest and tell you that I still haven't finished the set of instructions for the project that is going to the magazine (the Bee Candle Tray set). I have "tried" for several days and every time I sit down to do it, a customer calls or writes, or something else that needs my attention comes up. It is just part of doing business though and I can't tell you how great it feels to be busy. Thank goodness I am several projects ahead as far as the magazine is concerned, so I am not really sweating it out yet. I just want to finish it already and get that and another project done by my partner shipped out and off the books. There is still time though and these things are really important. I am not leaving until noon so I should be able to get some work done this morning.
> 
> It is just getting light out now and the sky looks clear, so it should be a nice ride. Yesterday was a mix of rain and snow, leaving a slushy, icy mess. When I went for my walk last night, it was quite slick and I was a bit concerned that today would be treacherous. But it looks good now so all is well.
> 
> I can't believe it is the middle of the week already. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


great blog Sheila .-)
and congrat´s finding your new saw , may it serve you well as the old has done 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, and Scroll Saws and Blades - Oh My!*
> 
> As I am laying out the plans for the show in Saratoga Springs, it seems that each day brings more excitement. This is the way that this are supposed to happen, right?
> 
> I have a list of what I need to have prepared for the show, and one by one I am getting things checked off. It is still seven weeks away, but so many things count on other people or companies and I want to be sure that everything is in order so there are as few surprises as possible.
> 
> My new printer ink system arrived yesterday. We already hooked both printers up to the laptop to make sure that there were no conflicts regarding running the two simultaneously. All the software is installed and everything seemed to work beautifully. We also got an extra supply of ink so we now have an extra 200ml of each color and a whopping 600 ml of black. Considering the cartridges typically hold 12 ml of ink, we think we are in good shape there. We already began printing copies of our new catalog to take with us and now we can begin to work on having a stockpile of the newest items.
> 
> I spoke again to my representative from Olson Blades and he is graciously sending me samples and literature to pass out at the show. I think that will be a great compliment to my classes and it will give people a chance to really compare blades in their own home with their own saw and cutting style. It is so difficult to make a good comparison in a new environment at a show. I have to figure out how I will pass them out though, as I can see them being scooped up in about 30 seconds. Once time, my friend had to leave the house on Halloween for just a short time. She didn't want to have her house egged or anything (we lived in suburban Chicago at the time and sometimes the kids were full of mischief) and she left a huge bowl of candy on her front port with a sign saying "please take one". Well we all know what happened. She returned a very short time later and not only was the all candy gone, but also the bowl. I can see these blades disappearing very quickly.
> 
> I think that I will divide them up so that I have an equal amount to distribute each day of the show. That way it will be fair for the people who won't be there until Sunday.
> 
> On yet another train of thought, I contacted DecoArt and they are also going to provide me with samples for the show. Part of my lecture will be a demonstration of the Antiquing and Gel Stain that I use to add color on my candle tray sets. People really seem to like it and I receive many questions regarding the technique of applying it. Since DecoArt doesn't package sample sized bottles (their normal bottles are 2 oz.) it didn't seem feasible to give out full bottles as samples when so many people are going to be present. I have seen that they have many of their sample sets of paints available in paint pot sets, which are plastic strips with about 12 little pots attached with snap lids. I asked if I could have several of these strips of little pots and make my own samples to pass out and they were happy to do that. Again, it will allow people to take the product home and use it in their own environment and get a feel for it. I think it will be a great thing to offer.
> 
> And finally (I am saving the most exciting part of all) I spoke with the company regarding the Excalibur scroll saw and it looks like that will be my next saw! After talking to many people and reading up on the saw, I honestly feel that it will be the best saw for my needs and I will be comfortable with using it. I talked to the owner of Seyco, who is a distributor of the saw and I feel really good about doing business with him and his company. They have been in business for many years and they have a great reputation for customer service. The saw itself is made by General International and they also have a good track record with products and service. I am very, very excited about this and can't wait to get it. I have spoken to many people who have had the Excalibur saw and they are all very happy with it. One woman I spoke to had some problems with her saw after several month, but she said that the customer service was responsive and very good and she was still very happy with them. Other than her story, everything that I have heard about it and the company have been positive.
> 
> I feel like a kid a Christmas time! I decided to go with the 21" saw instead of the 30" one for several reasons. First of all, I don't really like cutting large pieces. I am not comfortable with swinging a large piece at all and don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing so. The only instances when I have needed a larger throat capacity was when I was 'ripping' a larger piece of wood to prepare it for cutting. I mostly did this on the scroll saw because I was lazy and didn't want to get out my small circular saw to do so and I didn't feel it was worth the extra expense to get something that was such overkill for me. Besides, those of you who have seen my work space here can see that if I had decided on the larger 30" saw, I would have no place for my drill press. The monster saw would take up my entire space there (my DeWalt has a 20" throat capacity). The mid-size 21" saw will do fine for me and I am sure that I won't regret getting that size.
> 
> The blade changing is very similar to my DeWalt and I also like the fact that the head of the saw tilts so you can bevel cut easily without having to tilt the saw table and hold your work piece on an angle. I do a lot of bevel cutting on my trays and self-framing plaques and this feature will be very helpful to me. Everyone who has the saw says that there is virtually no vibration at all when cutting and it is much quieter and smoother than what i am used to. The general consensus is that it is a big step up from where I am and I am sure it will be a great asset to my business.
> 
> I could have had the saw shipped here to me now, but that would only mean that I would need to cart it back to New York in several weeks for the show. I think I have enough to bring and I decided to be mature and wait and have it shipped to the show so it will be waiting for me there. It will give me something (else) to look forward to. Besides, I don't want to damage it and feel that the less travel it will do, the better. I just need to figure out the logistics of everything and I will be good to go. I am probably going to have to rent a trailer for the return trip. Fortunately, my mustang has a trailer hitch and I have the ability to pull a small trailer. I had it installed when I first made the trip here to Canada and I towed a 4' x 8' trailer with no problem at all. My friend who is a welder, built a box around it and I was able to bring most of my things without a problem. I think a small U-haul will be sufficient and do the job of getting us and our treasures back. We should do fine.
> 
> There is so much excitement and many good things I have to be thankful about! Things are falling into place nicely and it looks like it will be a wonderful time. My lesson plan is also shaping up well, as I needed to specify a general outline of what my lectures would be on yesterday too. The list was long and I don't think my biggest fear of running out of topics or things to say will be realized. I will spend the next several weeks refining the lectures and creating the supplemental written material that I will provide for the classes and I think I will be fine. As I become more prepared, the initial apprehension that I had experienced is quickly turning into excitement. By writing all these things down, I am slowly convincing myself that I do have something to offer people who attend. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today we are heading to Digby and to Bernie's shop for a couple of hours. We are low on some wood and we were invited for both Bernie's and his daughter's birthday dinner. Bernie's birthday was last week, but we always celebrate the two together. It will be a nice change of pace for the day and I am looking forward to getting out for a little while.
> 
> For those of you who think I am so organized - I have to be honest and tell you that I still haven't finished the set of instructions for the project that is going to the magazine (the Bee Candle Tray set). I have "tried" for several days and every time I sit down to do it, a customer calls or writes, or something else that needs my attention comes up. It is just part of doing business though and I can't tell you how great it feels to be busy. Thank goodness I am several projects ahead as far as the magazine is concerned, so I am not really sweating it out yet. I just want to finish it already and get that and another project done by my partner shipped out and off the books. There is still time though and these things are really important. I am not leaving until noon so I should be able to get some work done this morning.
> 
> It is just getting light out now and the sky looks clear, so it should be a nice ride. Yesterday was a mix of rain and snow, leaving a slushy, icy mess. When I went for my walk last night, it was quite slick and I was a bit concerned that today would be treacherous. But it looks good now so all is well.
> 
> I can't believe it is the middle of the week already. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thanks, guys! I am sure that a "Road Trip Blog" will be in order. I hate the keyboard on the laptop though. it is so hard to type on it. I may have more typos, but I will be sure to keep my friends up to date and report on the show. It will be fun to share with you all!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting that Last Set of Instructions Done*

I have one goal today. I need to get those instructions finished for the Bee Candle Tray written and pack up that and a project by my partner to be shipped out tomorrow. Period.

It is just one of those things where every time I begin to work on it, something of a bit more importance comes up and it keeps getting put on the back burner. But enough is enough and I need to get it done and out of here.

It isn't as if it is difficult to do it, but it is a little more involved than just writing them for a pattern packet. I usually include anywhere from 15 to 20 step-by-step photographs when I send something to the magazine. By the time it is published, sometimes they only use 8-10 pictures but it depends on what the project is and how much room they have, I suppose. The line drawings are done and I am in the process of weeding through the 65 plus photographs that I took when building it. I am almost done with that though. Each one has to be cropped and color corrected in Photoshop and made to look its best.

I really like that part of the job though. As I said the other day, Photoshop is an amazing program and I am getting really good at knowing what I have to do to pinpoint problems with my photographs. I just recently learned how to use what is called a "quick mask" which allows you to easily select only certain areas of the photograph to alter and adjust. I don't know why I haven't used it before. (yes I do - because the program is so vast that I didn't really realize it was there or how to use it!) But say you have a spot of glare or one side of the picture is reflecting the flash more than the other, you can easily select just that portion to adjust the exposure, levels, saturation, or whatever and everything looks more balanced and even. It is really incredible.

But know more about what I can accomplish seems to make me pickier than I already am with the pictures. I can't in good conscience send them on their way knowing that I can make them better. It seems I spend a little more time on them then I used to. But they do look better. I don't want to count on the art department there to adjust them. I have seen both good results and not so good results from doing that. I suppose I am quite picky.

I already have ideas burning in my head as to what I want to cut next. So you see, in ways I am like everyone else here - longing for more time in the shop. I had cut out the little Easter ornaments that went with the tray last weekend and there they sit waiting for me to sand and finish them. I keep thinking "I hope I have time to finish them today" and the days keep marching past without me touching them. It is time to make a mini list of important things to do today and really attack it with a vengeance. No more messing around.

Yesterday was a really good day, although we didn't return until after 9pm. My partner worked with Bernie and got another load of wood to bring here. They had trouble with the band saw though and it was frustrating to him because we lost so much of the wood in the resawing and planing process. We talked on the way home of some better ways and we are definitely going to look at our options in March. It will be good to see and perhaps try different tools to give us an idea what will work best for us. He has researched band saws quite extensively and has narrowed it down to a couple of options. It is a huge expense for us though, so we really want to be sure before purchasing anything. It is just another step in the process I suppose.

So today will be a no-nonsense and focused day. I am going to talk to Jean, who initially nominated me as a presenter for the show and she is going to let me know about my hotel arrangements and what she has planned for me. She is very involved with several woodworking related groups, as well as some other groups and has been very busy with her organizations. We need to touch base so I can make some concrete dates to plan for our trip. I believe that I will be heading to Chicago after the New York show for several days to see my son and daughter and want to let them know when that will happen so we can all make plans.

So with that said, I will get to work now. I already did a load of email this morning, but I have a couple of more things to do before I finish up on the instructions. I am determined to have the projects shipped by tomorrow. It will be a large load off of my mind.

I hope you all have a great day. Happy Thursday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting that Last Set of Instructions Done*
> 
> I have one goal today. I need to get those instructions finished for the Bee Candle Tray written and pack up that and a project by my partner to be shipped out tomorrow. Period.
> 
> It is just one of those things where every time I begin to work on it, something of a bit more importance comes up and it keeps getting put on the back burner. But enough is enough and I need to get it done and out of here.
> 
> It isn't as if it is difficult to do it, but it is a little more involved than just writing them for a pattern packet. I usually include anywhere from 15 to 20 step-by-step photographs when I send something to the magazine. By the time it is published, sometimes they only use 8-10 pictures but it depends on what the project is and how much room they have, I suppose. The line drawings are done and I am in the process of weeding through the 65 plus photographs that I took when building it. I am almost done with that though. Each one has to be cropped and color corrected in Photoshop and made to look its best.
> 
> I really like that part of the job though. As I said the other day, Photoshop is an amazing program and I am getting really good at knowing what I have to do to pinpoint problems with my photographs. I just recently learned how to use what is called a "quick mask" which allows you to easily select only certain areas of the photograph to alter and adjust. I don't know why I haven't used it before. (yes I do - because the program is so vast that I didn't really realize it was there or how to use it!) But say you have a spot of glare or one side of the picture is reflecting the flash more than the other, you can easily select just that portion to adjust the exposure, levels, saturation, or whatever and everything looks more balanced and even. It is really incredible.
> 
> But know more about what I can accomplish seems to make me pickier than I already am with the pictures. I can't in good conscience send them on their way knowing that I can make them better. It seems I spend a little more time on them then I used to. But they do look better. I don't want to count on the art department there to adjust them. I have seen both good results and not so good results from doing that. I suppose I am quite picky.
> 
> I already have ideas burning in my head as to what I want to cut next. So you see, in ways I am like everyone else here - longing for more time in the shop. I had cut out the little Easter ornaments that went with the tray last weekend and there they sit waiting for me to sand and finish them. I keep thinking "I hope I have time to finish them today" and the days keep marching past without me touching them. It is time to make a mini list of important things to do today and really attack it with a vengeance. No more messing around.
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day, although we didn't return until after 9pm. My partner worked with Bernie and got another load of wood to bring here. They had trouble with the band saw though and it was frustrating to him because we lost so much of the wood in the resawing and planing process. We talked on the way home of some better ways and we are definitely going to look at our options in March. It will be good to see and perhaps try different tools to give us an idea what will work best for us. He has researched band saws quite extensively and has narrowed it down to a couple of options. It is a huge expense for us though, so we really want to be sure before purchasing anything. It is just another step in the process I suppose.
> 
> So today will be a no-nonsense and focused day. I am going to talk to Jean, who initially nominated me as a presenter for the show and she is going to let me know about my hotel arrangements and what she has planned for me. She is very involved with several woodworking related groups, as well as some other groups and has been very busy with her organizations. We need to touch base so I can make some concrete dates to plan for our trip. I believe that I will be heading to Chicago after the New York show for several days to see my son and daughter and want to let them know when that will happen so we can all make plans.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work now. I already did a load of email this morning, but I have a couple of more things to do before I finish up on the instructions. I am determined to have the projects shipped by tomorrow. It will be a large load off of my mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Happy Thursday!


Hi Sheila,
I am really very glad, you are so proactive in your work. Already thinking of the easter aside from the show. That is one good values that you have.

I just like to suggest some way of getting those student lively during your show. If you need some brainteasers as breaker (when things get boring) then I have a challenge for scrollers. What if you are cutting with a template that is like below:

Will you be able to scrollsaw if your pattern is moving?....










Can you manage if the grain of the wood will affect your vision in cutting a straight line? .....










Or you can simply display those amazing works here in the LJs. I just hope good luck for the upcoming event. God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting that Last Set of Instructions Done*
> 
> I have one goal today. I need to get those instructions finished for the Bee Candle Tray written and pack up that and a project by my partner to be shipped out tomorrow. Period.
> 
> It is just one of those things where every time I begin to work on it, something of a bit more importance comes up and it keeps getting put on the back burner. But enough is enough and I need to get it done and out of here.
> 
> It isn't as if it is difficult to do it, but it is a little more involved than just writing them for a pattern packet. I usually include anywhere from 15 to 20 step-by-step photographs when I send something to the magazine. By the time it is published, sometimes they only use 8-10 pictures but it depends on what the project is and how much room they have, I suppose. The line drawings are done and I am in the process of weeding through the 65 plus photographs that I took when building it. I am almost done with that though. Each one has to be cropped and color corrected in Photoshop and made to look its best.
> 
> I really like that part of the job though. As I said the other day, Photoshop is an amazing program and I am getting really good at knowing what I have to do to pinpoint problems with my photographs. I just recently learned how to use what is called a "quick mask" which allows you to easily select only certain areas of the photograph to alter and adjust. I don't know why I haven't used it before. (yes I do - because the program is so vast that I didn't really realize it was there or how to use it!) But say you have a spot of glare or one side of the picture is reflecting the flash more than the other, you can easily select just that portion to adjust the exposure, levels, saturation, or whatever and everything looks more balanced and even. It is really incredible.
> 
> But know more about what I can accomplish seems to make me pickier than I already am with the pictures. I can't in good conscience send them on their way knowing that I can make them better. It seems I spend a little more time on them then I used to. But they do look better. I don't want to count on the art department there to adjust them. I have seen both good results and not so good results from doing that. I suppose I am quite picky.
> 
> I already have ideas burning in my head as to what I want to cut next. So you see, in ways I am like everyone else here - longing for more time in the shop. I had cut out the little Easter ornaments that went with the tray last weekend and there they sit waiting for me to sand and finish them. I keep thinking "I hope I have time to finish them today" and the days keep marching past without me touching them. It is time to make a mini list of important things to do today and really attack it with a vengeance. No more messing around.
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day, although we didn't return until after 9pm. My partner worked with Bernie and got another load of wood to bring here. They had trouble with the band saw though and it was frustrating to him because we lost so much of the wood in the resawing and planing process. We talked on the way home of some better ways and we are definitely going to look at our options in March. It will be good to see and perhaps try different tools to give us an idea what will work best for us. He has researched band saws quite extensively and has narrowed it down to a couple of options. It is a huge expense for us though, so we really want to be sure before purchasing anything. It is just another step in the process I suppose.
> 
> So today will be a no-nonsense and focused day. I am going to talk to Jean, who initially nominated me as a presenter for the show and she is going to let me know about my hotel arrangements and what she has planned for me. She is very involved with several woodworking related groups, as well as some other groups and has been very busy with her organizations. We need to touch base so I can make some concrete dates to plan for our trip. I believe that I will be heading to Chicago after the New York show for several days to see my son and daughter and want to let them know when that will happen so we can all make plans.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work now. I already did a load of email this morning, but I have a couple of more things to do before I finish up on the instructions. I am determined to have the projects shipped by tomorrow. It will be a large load off of my mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Happy Thursday!


My goodness, Bert! Looking at those before my morning coffee is dangerous! LOL

Thank you for your kind thoughts! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning Ahead*

I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.

Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.

We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)

I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.

I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.

We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.

It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.

After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)

Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.

And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.

I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.

Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.

I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)

I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.

I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


Hi Sheila;

Sounds as though you have everything under control. Nothing like careful planning.

I suppose having this time to plan can also equate to having time to fret over it.

I've been in the position to have to do a class or show, and the time leading up to it would wear me out, just trying to make sure I had everything ready.

Then other times where I've been at a show, and asked to do some sort of presentation, usually about Ezee- Feed Systems, with no notice. Also scary, but no time in advance to worry about it. I'm not sure which I prefer. Both have advantages and disadvantages.

Sounds like you will have a great time.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


Hi, Lee:
What is good is there there is still a lot of other things that I can focus on to keep my mind off "The Presentation". Since I haven't really been out of my cage here in years, I am really looking forward to seeing people and talking woodworking for several days. Jeannie and I go back to being friends from about 1998 when I was just starting up. I haven't seen her in years. Also Mac, our friend from New York is coming up with a busload of woodworkers, and Leldon, who I call my adopted son is coming from Alabama. There are also a few people that I met on other forums and from here who are going to come. So I feel like I will be among friends. And of course the magazine people and the other vendors that I have know over the years. It will be like "old home week" combined with the excitement of meeting new people and I feel really good about that. Everyone will be there to have a good time and by me coming early and getting things ready for the show, I am sure I will develop many new friendships.

Throw the side trip to see my son and daughter in and it will be just wonderful. I haven't seen my son in almost four years and can't wait to give him a big hug! 

Sheila


----------



## Woodbutcher3

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


Sheila,

I did four Woodshows when I was teaching Chip Carving and sign carving. I was really nervous for the sales show then the demos. I did sales for the first one and demos for the other three - two chip carving, one carving sign lettering. I still teach and demo, but it's at the local Woodcraft.

I found people were great. They aren't out there to see what you're doing wrong, rather they're out there to see what they can learn from you to improve their skills and knowledge because they know you have valuable experience, insights and tips that are unique to your style and experience.

Most of the time, I found I had more than enough to talk about and if you run out, all you have to say is. "Do you have any questions?" That will spin up your thoughts, feed their quest for knowledge, and get them involved.

One last thought - they don't know what you don't know. Seems trite, but in reality, they're seeking knowledge that you may also be seeking. Another trigger is to ask the audience, "Do any of you know?" or "Have any of you had that experience and what did you do to solve it?" I always learn something from my students, no matter how long I've been teaching.

By the way your blog on Scroll saws was timely. Your observations and www.scrollsaws.com were very helpful. I have an RBI Hawk my Dad passed on to me. But changing the blade for peircings is so difficult, I wanted to move to something else. I use the DeWalt at Wodcraft often and like the quick change and adjust on that a lot. So, I think I'll be picking one of those up for my home shop soon.

Good luck, enjoy your time at the show, and God Bless.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


nice blog Sheila 
you deffently know how you can be exhursted ….2 weeks being busy like that …
I just got exhursted from reading it 
just print this blog out if you are in a posission where you don´t know what to do
and in what order …..LOL
but on the other side I can see how you feel about geting to town to shop and meet people again
I have little of it when I go to the other side of the wather from the island 

have a great day youself 
Dennis


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


you have got most angles covered sheila by the sounds of it, i hope there will be plenty of photos to go along with your show, remember, no pictures, it didn't happen, LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


Thank you to all of you! I plan on still doing my blog (although it may be shorter/longer/earlier/later depending what the days bring!) I love seeing pictures when others attend shows and I am sure I will have lots of them - especially with the computer being with me. You will have updates every day and I am sure I will have lots to report about throughout my trip! I wouldn't want you guys to miss the fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


yaah make us that can´t come either its lack of money or simply too far away dark green of envy…lol

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


Aw, Dennis! I just want to share the experience with you. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead*
> 
> I am pleased to report that I am done preparing the two projects to be sent out (Finally!) Yesterday I got over the hurdle of finishing writing the instructions, as well as getting lots of miscellaneous things done. On some days my self-discipline is not as strong as others, but I really stuck to it yesterday and did get things finished.
> 
> Woven in between accomplishing that, we had two printers humming and printing out the copies of our patterns to take with us to sell at the show. We received our ink the other day, and we set up the system in the second printer and networked it with our system so we can cue either or both of them from both computers. These little Canon Pixma Printers are amazing, and even when we tried printing on the fast mode, the pages came out clear and nice. Even the photos looked great and you could barely tell the difference from the medium mode that I usually print on.
> 
> We have over 450 different patterns we offer, so deciding what to bring and how many to print is somewhat of a challenge. We only have limited space so we do have to carefully consider everything that we are bringing. We all ready decided that we will bring two printers, the laptop, and probably 3-4 banker's boxes of printed material. Seeing as we are in all probability going to drive the Mustang, there isn't a lot of room for extras. (Who needs clothes anyway?)
> 
> I am pretty good at packing it to its fullest, though. I should be able to fit everything we need in it. I also had a trailer hitch installed on it when I was moving here to Canada and it is capable of pulling a small trailer. So we are going to pack it full to get to New York, and then we will be able to leave our 'treasures' at my friend Jeannies' while we head on to Chicago for a week to see my friends and kids, and then on the way back, rent a small trailer near Jeannies place to tow the rest back here. We are thinking of stopping by Grizzly in Pennsylvania, and if we happen to pick up a band saw or other large tool there, we can always rent a trailer from that point. Either way it will work.
> 
> I spoke with Jeannie yesterday and everything is beginning to fall into place. I will be placed between her group of scroll sawyers and Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. It will be a great asset to us all to be able to cover for each other at the busy show. Jean told me that Lumberjocks is going to have a booth there too, which will really be exciting for me. I hope to be able to meet some of the people from here and need to find out who is coming. It just keeps getting better and better. She also said that Fine Woodworking just joined in and will have a booth. I hope I will have at least a little time to see everything - even if it is before or after hours.
> 
> We plan on arriving on Wednesday the week of the show. That will give us two days with Jean and she will be able to show me around and take me to the new center that they have for woodworking and I will get to meet many of the people involved with the show. They don't get into the convention center until Friday, so it will be a great opportunity to really get to know people involved and help set things up. I am sure we will be busy all day. I love doing shows like this. Besides being able to meet customers, we get to build great friendships with our fellow woodworkers and vendors, and much of this is done either before or after hours of the shows. In being associated with the magazine, I have worked many different shows with them in their own booth, helping them sell subscriptions and demonstrating and such. Many of these were large conventions in Las Vegas, Reno and Chicago, and it gave me a peek of what went on behind the scenes. At one painting convention in Reno, many of the staff needed to get an early flight back and one other designer and I were left to work their booth for them for the last day of the show. It was fun and I was very honored that they had asked me to help them and we had a great time, not to mention the experience I gained in doing such a thing.
> 
> It has been many years since I have been to a convention of this scope. I was able to do one smaller woodworking show in Pennsylvania about five years ago, but since coming to Canada, I haven't really been able to afford to attend any of the conventions, or even the smaller shows. I am beginning to remember how much I loved it and seeing everyone and all the excitement.
> 
> After our visit to Chicago, we are planning to come back through the same area of the show, not only to pick up our stuff, but also to spend a couple more days doing woodworking. Jeannie is setting up some additional classes I can teach, as she said many people from her groups want me to teach some painting and finishing classes. I have done this many times before and I feel very comfortable showing others how to paint. I think it will be a nice way to finish off the trip. We are also going to spend the extra time there with her and she and her husband are going to teach us at least the basics about turning. Jeannie's husband Bill is an excellent teacher and wood turner and we will be able to learn a lot from him. Jean had asked me to do some design work which combined scroll sawing techniques with turning. Since I have never turned before, I feel that I need to know at least the basics before I can design. (says Captain Obvious)
> 
> Right now it looks as if we will be on the road a little over two weeks. Part of the beauty of driving is that the schedule will be very flexible and not an issue. We will have our computer and printer there with us, and be able to fill orders from on the road. Even if people want printed orders, I am sure we can print them out in the evening and ship them from the US. There is no schedule set in stone, other than the show and it will be very fun and relaxing.
> 
> And the best part is that most of it will be centered around woodworking. We are even looking into stopping in New Jersey at the home base of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for a day to visit with the people from the magazine. My editor will of course be at the show, but there are many others at All American Crafts who I consider good friends and would love to see and spend some time with.
> 
> I have about six weeks left before the show. As I sat here yesterday, watching the printers run and the boxes filling up, I had a feeling of confidence that everything is going to be fine. Planning ahead and being prepared is going to be what makes this work. By getting these details set up and out of the way early, it will allow me to concentrate fully on my presentations and thoroughly enjoy the entire experience. I am not feeling as nervous now as I was in the beginning. I have had great suggestions from many of you and I am really beginning to build a solid idea of what I want to say. At first I was worried that I would be standing up in front of people with nothing to say. (you can all stop laughing now!) But now that I am writing everything down and making out a lesson plan, I find that I will have plenty of information to fill the hour - and probably many hours beside that.
> 
> Working with top notch people also helps a great deal. Jeannie told me that everything is set up for my presentations. They got the saw, the videographer, and anything else that I may need to give a good class. I will have everything going for me and there seem to be lots of people to help make things run smoothly.
> 
> I really thank you all for your help and suggestions. I have received many, many PM's with tips and suggestions and many good ideas have been brought to my attention. I feel as if I have so much support from you all and everyone involved in the show that it will really make my job easy. (Keep them all coming!)
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already and another week is done. I look back and see how much I accomplished though in planning and organizing things and I think so far it has been a great week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great and productive day too. Happy Friday!


and I thank you for it you know that 
just my way of saying we want as much as possiple …lol

when you look at a lathe then go for one made of sturdy cast iron ….pressed iron is a no no 
if you want deasen results in the end

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Evolution of a Design*

I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.

A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.

In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:










What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:










I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.

So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:










I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.

Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.

It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)

I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Neat, I enjoy seeing the development. Iron sharpens iron.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


very nice.
Stay warm! Spring's now about 5 weeks away.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


great blog Sheila , thank´s for sharing the interact with your costummer 
its saying much about how you care them to see such reply´s to you 
it´s a great project mr.Yates have made combining different trades of woodworking

take care
Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


That's really cool, Sheila!  I love the earring tree- it looks like the pattern was designed with it in mind.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Thank you all so much! It is certainly show that "two heads are better than one!" It helps me think in another direction!

 Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Hi Sheila;

I'm thinking we'll be seeing a new dimension in some of your products.

So, when are you buying your new lathe? I believe that's coming!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


How well you are all getting to know me! 

We are going to look into lathes at the show. Now . . . how we are going to do lathe work here is going to be another story. It may take some more 'creative thinking'. Humm . . . . . . .

Sheila


----------



## deadheadeddy

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Very nice work kido…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


The design evolved really well. Good to look back at this kind of progression. I find it re-assuring (that it went well) as well as giving pointers to what else might be tried. More than one person having input can be confusing sometimes but can also lead to novel designs and approaches. I used to mis this from my college days but I find friends here at LJ's a great help in this respect.

I also like using the half asleep, as I'm just about to drop off, time in bed to let my mind wander over a design. Sometimes less control is better, with ideas.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Hi, Martyn:
When Bob asked me to modify the design, I had thought that he just wanted the center larger for the tray aspect so it would have a larger holding area. This was a wonderful surprise yesterday when he said he read where I was talking about integrating the scroll saw designs with turning designs and thought I would like to see it. My head immediately started thinking about all the wonderful designing this could open for me.

Now it is a NEED for me to learn how to do lathe work. I plan at least one to two full days of personalized instruction by my friends Jean and her husband Bill when I am in the States. They are wonderful artists and teachers and I will have a full 'story' on them in my blog, I am sure. Over ten years ago at a wood show, Bill and I bartered and out of the deal I got a beautiful hand turned pen set from him. I have it here next to me at my desk to this day and I think about the show and he and Jean every time I look at it. It is one of my treasures.

I have had so many great ideas from people here who are willing to share - both business ideas and design ideas. It is a great place to keep in touch with others and learn.

Funny you mention about your time when you ponder your designs, I was up shortly after 4am this morning thinking of things to make. I finally just got up and wrote some things down and have been up ever since, but it was a great thing. Once those wheels start turning, I hate to try to stop them!

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


now thats a great idea, i have made earring stands before and this is a new slant on an old theme, must try it. I must say though sheila, i love the original design too, especially as the tray is only 4 inch wide, candle size. Hmm just have to see what comes up shortly.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Bob Yates design is very good and I like it very much! I would suggest that instead of a dome on the upper part, a bowl designed to hold more jewelery!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolution of a Design*
> 
> I really love the way we get to interact with each other through places like this. I know that the internet sometimes gets a bad rap because people abuse it, but I also think that the way we use it here in Lumberjocks and other similar forums is a fine example of how great it can be. I have met people from all over the world here who I consider friends. I have learned a lot from so many who are willing to help others, and I hope I have also helped some people too.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a request from a customer to design something for him. Even though I am busy a lot of the time, I always try to help people when I can. Designing is my passion and I enjoy making a vision into a reality. It doesn't always come out as planned, but I like trying new things when I can because sometimes I surprise myself and it looks even better than I thought.
> 
> In any case, Bob wanted me to take my Sweetheart Candle Tray design and alter it a bit. The inside of the candle tray (the part that is recessed that the candle sits on) is typically four inches. The outside of the original tray is about seven inches. Here is a picture of the original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bob wanted was for me to increase the inner section of the tray to six inches in diameter, and make the outer diameter of the tray approximately eight inches. In order to do this, I would have to simplify the design a bit, as the smaller area (approximately 1" ) border would not work with the amount of detail that was in the original design. I thought it through a bit, and I chose to use the smaller hearts only and redrew the design. Although it was much simpler, I still believe it had the essence of the original design and was still quite pretty. I had shown you the result of what I drew last week, but I will put a pic of it here again for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I compensated for the simplification of the design by adding a slightly thicker border and accenting it with some drill holes and oval fretwork holes. I really liked how it came out wound up making it into a pattern just 'as is'. With Valentine's day coming up, I thought people would really like it because it was pretty, yet would not take very long to cut. I wound up giving it as a free pattern for my mailing list customers when they ordered to show appreciation for their loyalty. I like doing stuff like that, and it seemed to be a win/win/win for everyone.
> 
> So yesterday, I received an email from my customer and he thanked me again for doing the pattern for him. He had read in this blog that I was thinking about doing some patterns and designing which incorporated both wood turning and scroll sawing together. He sent me a picture of what he did with my pattern and I was so impressed with it, I asked him if I could share it with you. He graciously gave me permission, as well as permission to use the pattern as I wish. So here is a picture of a beautiful earring tree made by Mr. Bob Yates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is amazing! It is all made from Padauk and the finiale is of Amboyna Burl. It is a wonderful example of how you can combine several different techniques to make wonderful projects.
> 
> Seeing stuff like this really gets me thinking. I really love designing and it seems there is a whole world of possibilities for us out there. I love working with wood so much. You can turn it, scroll it, carve it and shape it and make things that are functional and beautiful and will last a lifetime. This really gets me excited all over again about learning new techniques and making new things.
> 
> It is wonderfully creative people like Bob who are willing to share their talents and knowledge with others that make places like this so great. I am happy if my original design inspired someone's own creativity, as it certainly came back to inspire mine. It really makes this all a lot of fun. (Did I mention I love my job?)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and inspired Saturday!


Nice combo!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Need Some Lathe Advice*

I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.

However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.

I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.

There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.

He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.

Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.

As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.

I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.

Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.

I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.

As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.

I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Have you thought about giving more bang for the buck for your customers? You could include both versions of the Valentine's Day tray in the pattern. One could just be a bonus draiwng without all instructions and completed photos. Maybe a tray sized pattern, then a larger one for use on the lathe or maybe three sizes for a 3 tiered shelf with the top being the canlde tray? All it would take is a resized photo copy or 2; 1.5x, 2x and 3x. This might broaden yiou pattern appeal to turners?


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Hi Sheila.

Hopefully, you will really love the lathe. It is so immediate. You can get lost in it.

The biggest choice is what size things you are going to turn. You come up on the size limitation where the workpiece just won't fit in the lathe.

Also, are you going to turn between centers or are you wanting to do turning like platters and bowls?

I have one like this:









It is not really high end but it has a few nice features. The headstock can turn the other way to turn larger pieces. It also has a variable speed (although it is a kind of funky mechanical system).

You can also do a lot with small lathes.

The two numbers you get to look at are the swing (the biggest diameter you can turn) and the bed length (how long a piece you can do. The length is not really as critical as you might think because you can make things in sections.

The high dollar items with lathes are the chisels and the work holders.

The spur centers for driving the workpiece are important. You can also use a jaw chuck to hold the work. You will really want a live center (the piece that holds the other end with bearings).

The way the chucks and centers mount are either threaded on to the headstock or with a tapered fit (usually a morse taper) A small lathe will have either a #1 morse taper or #2.

Small work is easier with small tools. High Speed Steel (HSS) and carbide tools are nicer to work with when you are learning than carbon steel tools because until you get the feel for it, you will overheat carbon steel tools and loose the hardness.

If you are going to turn small stuff, one thing to think about is something like a little taig lathe that you can set up for turning wood or metal. (lee valley sells them)

Another place that has interesting things for turning is Beal Tool. He sells some really nice turning accessories.

Don't be too afraid of just getting a small lathe to start. They are a small investment and if you really enjoy turning, it is nice to have a small and a large lathe to choose from depending on the work.

It really depends on your budget but the lathe itself can be the smallest investment. They are pretty low tech devices and you can do a lot with very little.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Hi Sheila- how exciting! I want to jump right in there and 'turn you on' to turning. But my advice would be, take this slowly and don't buy right away. The best thing you could do is attend a club meeting and talk to members; they will often have demos at their meetings and allow you to handle the tools, and guide you from the beginning. I found one AAW guild at St. John's NL, the closest one to you, though on a map it looks a bit difficult to get to. If you are interested in contacting them, their website is 'Avalon Woodturner's Guild' at http://tinyurl.com/4dpggzs
Also, while at your show, ask about a local guild (American Assoc. of Woodturners) or if any meetings are scheduled while you are there. There really is no better way to get started.
If starting on your own, David has good advice. The lathe is the least expense of the undertaking. You'll want a lathe chuck, priced anywhere from $200 way up, depending on your lathe, and a live center (often comes with the lathe purchase; check) and a spur center. The gouges are expensive, but any steel will cut wood, so the top quality gouges are for buying later, after you've learned to sharpen correctly and won't be wasting the steel on them. When I first purchased a Jet min-lathe (a real keeper; most turners who start with one, never sell it) I bought a set of tools in a box from Grizzly. They are very thin compared to better tools, and require greater support on the tool rest (they don't effectively work when reaching far over the tool rest) but I still use them in small, tight spaces. For gouges, I'd recommend the 'house brand' at Packard Woodworks http://tinyurl.com/4trvos9 You'll also want an 8" slow-speed grinder to sharpen. If you join the AAW, they have an inexpensive 'Sharpening' video I found very helpful. Sharpening gouges is the beginner's first bug-a-boo to get over. 
That ought to be enough to get you investigating this! I think for what you'll start off doing, a mini-lathe of some kind would be ideal. Most have a 10" to 12" swing (possible diameter of turning) and a 16" to 20" lathe bed. In Canada you have General products you could look at. I've heard they are very good. 
It will look like a huge investment when you put it all together, but believe me, once you've acquired the necessary tools, the rewards are immense! I put off getting into turning for several years because of the expense involved, but I'm ever so glad I did it. And I would do it all over again, first, in preference to all other woodworking tools. Good luck with this idea!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Sheila, A very important feature for me is lathe speed. Not important as to how fast it will go but critical as to how slow it will go and how much torque it has at the low speeds. My first lathe was a Sears Craftsman 2hp variable speed 15" x 38". This machine is good if you are going to turn spindles, candle sticks, small stuffs. The lowest speed this will run is 400 RPM which is way too fast when you are turning green wood like I do and shapes that are irregular. So until you get your piece symmetrical you will have a lot of "wobble" and the machine will walk the floor! 400 rpm is way too high for such work. Also the belt drive on this machine sucks. I can barely touch the work piece with my chisel and the lathe slows down and I have to wait till speed builds up again. I finally got a new Powermatic 3520 which is a big machine and saw a world of difference. the slowest speed is 50 rpm and has plenty of torque. Ironically it also has a 2 hp motor that I have not been able to stall and has a knob that allows me to increase speed to precisely the speed I want.

Just make sure your lathe will have that feature. Of course I am sure you will have to pay for features like this but do your research and get the best you can afford even if you have to spend a bit more than you really afford. It will still be cheaper to buy your first lathe the first time and not the second time around like I did! The Powermatic was expensive but worth every penny!

Good luck in your search and I do hope you find a gem! Don't forget to check Craigslist for bargains. You might find a real nice machine. I found a few machines there. However you might have to wait a few months to find one there.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Thank you all so much for all the information. I am certainly going to do some research, as well as take some classes before I get anything. It may have to wait several months or more, but I think that at least looking into it is a good idea so that when I am in the States, I can see what it out there. It will give me a good opportunity to see things up front, and with your input and helpful ideas, I will at least have an idea what to look for.

I just want you to know that I appreciate it a lot.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


I consider myself a beginner at turning wood, but I still have to stress again what Bearpie said. Be sure to get a lathe that has a real low speed at it's lowest setting. I am on my third lathe right now. One was just to cheaply built and didn't last. The second had a low speed of well over a thousand RPMs and scared the hell out of me. The one I have now is much betterm but I still wish I could slow it down more.
I, like you, manly want to learn woodturning so I can incorporate it into some of my other projects. Certain aspects of turning though makes me nervous. One of the most important lessons I have learned so far is this, even with cheap chisels, sharp tools will cut good at low speeds just as well as they will at high speeds. The only thing a faster speed does is help you get done faster. As for speed, the faster something is turning, the faster it can sling it across the room, and from my experience, usually the direction is towards your head.
Oh, one more thing I would like to suggest to you and anyone else wanting to turn, a full face shield. Safety glasses are great, but a full face shield doesn't cost much and can save your @$$ when turning on a lathe. I can personally vouch for that.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Thanks too, William:
I am also concerned about the safety aspect. I have heard of many incidences where people have been hurt doing lathe work - many right here on Lumberjocks. I have a great respect for the tool and that is why I don't want to go into working with it lightly. The face shield is a good point, and something that i will definitely look into. Also, it was good to hear from both you and Erwin about your experiences with the lower speed. I wouldn't have known to look at that.

All of this is a great deal of help. 

Sheila


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Lathe Advice*
> 
> I was very pleased at all the positive feedback that I received from the project yesterday. It really got me thinking about an entire new direction of designing.
> 
> However, I am not going to try to kid you - I know absolutely nothing about lathe work. All I know is that you spin a piece of wood and use a chisel to remove material. That's it.
> 
> I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my good friend Cari who first introduced me to the scroll saw. Her dad was an engineer and very instrumental in teaching us things. He didn't teach us by doing them for us, rather he gave us the tools and information and let us give it a go.
> 
> There was one time when I was making an Independence Day teddy bear. He was dressed all in red, white and blue like Uncle Sam. I thought it would be cool for him to hold a wooden rocket, which would also be painted red, white and blue and Cari's dad suggested we make one for him on the lathe.
> 
> He set things up for us and gave a quick demonstration. He then let me give it a try myself. I must be honest and tell you that my rocket looked more like a mushroom than a real rocket. Getting the feel for even simple carving using the lathe was difficult and a bit more scary than scroll sawing. After a couple of tries, I kind of gave up, as Cari's attempts were much better and she offered them to me to use for my bears. I never really went back to it to try again.
> 
> Looking back, I realize that perhaps it just wasn't the right time. However, with seeing how Bob incorporated lathe work into one of my scroll saw projects, I now can think of so many things that I would like to design which will include lathe work. I find myself wishing that back then I had shown more of an interest and paid more attention when I was offered the opportunity. But perhaps the time just wasn't right back then.
> 
> As I stated previously, the trip to New York is not only a chance for me to teach and meet people, but it will also be a great opportunity for me to learn things too. I hope to come back home with at least the basic knowledge of what I need to know regarding working on the lathe. At this moment, it seems quite overwhelming.
> 
> I need to really evaluate things and try to figure out how I can make this work on my very limited budget. After all, the trip is going to be an expense, as is the inevitable shopping that goes with it. Even though I am being well-compensated for the show (something that I haven't had done before) that is only three days out of what is beginning to look like a more than two week adventure. I have to really be careful and choosy as to what I spend my money on.
> 
> Hopefully, I will receive some good advice as to how to get started in this venture. I know the wonderful people that I am visiting will advise me , but I also welcome any words of wisdom that you all have for me regarding getting started and set up to do some lathe work. I am probably going to look for a smaller lathe, at least until I see how it goes, but I don't want to get something that I will outgrow too quickly.
> 
> I would appreciate any and all thoughts you have on this matter. It would be good to hear how you all started and what you think would be necessary to get me going and on the right track.
> 
> As for today, it is kind of an in between day. I have several odds and ends that I want to finish up and it seems like the perfect day to do so. I like these relaxed days sometimes, as there is little pressure and it feels good to get all the loose ends tied up. I am going to enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Take the time to enjoy it!


Just to double up on what William said,

If you are turning something big, slow speed is still pretty fast. I normally turn mostly spindles stuff and I really didn't even think about the speed for bigger stuff. If you are doing big bowls and such, plan on having a LOT of weight holding your lathe down. Several hundred pounds of ballast can be conservative.

This may be ahead of time but also consider if you plan on doing bowls and such think about getting one of the engine hoists (Like they take car engines out with) for lifting up big blanks. The blank for a big bowl or platter can be over a hundred pounds. I am talking about something like this:









This is way beyond what you are thinking about right now but it can quickly get to that kind of thing with turning. Especially if you are turning green wood. Holding a big blank of wood while trying to attach it to the lathe can be a big job.

Also, chainsaw and axe for rough trimming.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thinking - An Important Step In Designing*

I want to start off by thanking you all for the responses to yesterday's blog - both here and in personal messages. I have a lot of good information to start with and it is good to have at least an idea of what to look for when looking for a lathe and equipment.

I don't know if I will even be able to get started with wood turning for a while for several reasons, but I at least want to know what to look for and what questions to ask when I am at the show and during the trip, as I am sure it will be a wonderful opportunity for me to see some good deals. Who knows? I may even be able to find something used while i am there. Since I am planning on spending a couple of weeks, it may give me the time to find something suitable. I need to watch my finances, as I am just beginning to get on my feet. I don't want to put the pressure of being in debt into the equation and the added pressure that will bring. It is tempting, but over the years I have found that I enjoy things much more knowing that I bought them free and clear. The business is still improving and growing every day and I will know when it is right to take the plunge. But doing my homework now I feel is essential, so when the time comes I will be ready.

That is one thing I do like about scroll sawing. Realistically, you need only a saw and a drill press to make most anything. Once you invest in the saw, there are no other large expenses that come along and you are pretty much good to go. I also feel you probably need a drill press, although I do know some who use a regular drill and even a dremel to dill the entry holes. I got my Sears drill press over 20 years ago for under $100 and it is still going strong.

I remember when I first saw a drill press and I was rather shocked and amazed that I had to pay $100 for something that only drilled holes. I felt at the time that for the money it should do something else. What? I don't know. I was at the store with my friend Cari and I couldn't believe that I was putting down almost a hundred bucks on something that was so specific and simple. (Obviously, I didn't grow up in a family of crafty people! I was nearly 30 years old at the time and had never really seen a drill press in my life!) I suppose I am a late bloomer. 

In any case, I will continue to do my homework and take some instruction before I decide what to invest in. There are also several videos available that I can watch so when I do arrive at the show, I am not totally ignorant of the process. That will help too.

I spent the day yesterday very low key. I did catch up on much of my mail on Saturday, although there is a bit of it that accumulated again that needs to be tended to this morning. I needed to take a step away though and for the most part didn't deal spend much time on it.

I am in the process of developing my next project and it is taking a bit of time to materialize. What I am working on is a design to go into the giant snowflake that I did for the other painting artist. I heard from her last week that the painting magazine accepted her submission and it will be published in a couple of months. Since I am going to be listed as the supplier of the giant snowflakes, I wanted to get a good grasp on the time frame that it would take me to cut them and decide on a proper price for them. I re-cut my own just to see and timed it and it went a bit faster than it did when I did it the first time. I suppose I had an 'off day' before, because it was not a problem at all. I figured though, that since I am going to be supplying these surfaces for the painters anyway, it would be a good idea for me to have my own patterns that can be used with the surface.

I have some ideas, but they are still foggy in my mind. The painting will be more of a cartoon nature - something which is not my strong point. After the skating pond though, I am encouraged with doing this type of painting and want to stretch and do something that will be able to be appealing and can be easily be translated into step-by-step instructions. If I can get into this frame of mind, it will be yet another avenue of design work for me. But this type of design doesn't come easy to me. I much prefer realism. Give me a photo any day and I can probably do an at leas OK job of painting it. But instructing someone else how to be successful in painting it - well that is a different story. There are so many variables when painting for instructional purposes that it is very difficult to properly portray the process. There in lies the challenge.

So I spent the day looking at things and thinking. It doesn't sound like much, but it filled up my day. So much of my job is research. Outwardly, it appears that I have the ability to just come up with things at a moments notice. That they just flow from my pen without a thought. Again I will use an iceberg analogy in saying that only the very tip is what is seen and the majority of the work is lurking beneath the surface. Ask any designer and he/she will probably say the same thing. However, I never mind this part of the process, as in my research, it never fails that I see things that inspire me in other directions, which I promptly document and file away for future projects. As a result, it seems I never reach the end of my "to do" list. That is a wonderful place for a designer to be.

For today, I will continue to work in that direction. I also have an idea for another candle tray which I may go to the drawing board with in between. I have thought that one through pretty well and it should come rather easily. It will give me something to show fairly quickly when I need to look at a tangible result of all this thinking that I am doing.

I have learned over the years not to judge myself on what pieces I physically produce per day/week/month. Some pieces take much more thought than others, and that is just the way it is. By respecting this process and way of thinking, each piece comes to be in its own time. I have learned to regard the hours or days it takes to research them as an important part of the necessary process of creating them. Removing this self-judgment (and ignoring the judgment of others in this matter) have made me a better designer, I feel. Each piece takes exactly as long as it needs to come to be. No more and no less.

I enjoy days such as this. It seems that after a period of research and thinking, the flood gates seem to open and they are followed by a spurt of new projects and ideas. It reminds me of the waves I watch at the beach, gently and quietly receding before they come crashing forth again. It is part of a cycle that I hope never ends.

So we start another week. They certainly seem to go by quickly. Before we know it, we will be done with snow and cold and Spring will be upon us. The days are already starting noticeably sooner. I am sure many of you are ready.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thoughts on the Business*

Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.

I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.

Just saying . . .

Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)

In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.

It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"

It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.

Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.

It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?

It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.

So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.

In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.

I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.

For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.

So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.

At least I hope so. 

Enjoy your Tuesday.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


Life is what happens to us while we are making other plans. "Allen Saunders"

Andrew


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


Good point Andrew. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


so a new blanket of snow…how pretty…......were going to be in the low 60's today…yesterday was beautiful…but its nice not having any fire trucks screaming down the road with cop cars running behind them too…..always good to have slow time…gives you time to think and ponder on things….....have a great day…friend from the north…....


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


to get over the first seven years in busyness making enoff money to live ay it is the hardest hurdle 
statistic say´s 98 busyness that stop do it before that the rest survive with succes 
so don´t worry too much there Sheila you already have more succes than most seing the big line 
and month infront of most and still you do the right by carying about the small things ..I know 
its small things compare with those who makes maschines or cars…LOL but still if the boss ain´t
carying about the small stuff even though he had handled the daily responsibillity over to another
she/he still need to have feedback and controll it so they know there busyness from the bottom
to the top its the only way to continue to get succes , and I think you do it very well in your niche
and research on things or markets before entrying or buy is well spent time nomatter you think
it was a slow day and tedius to do it , it can very well be the best spent money/ time you ever 
have earned , spending a few hundreds $ in time and money on research is a kind of money we all
can understand speciel if you say the big NO ! and turn the thing /market down but if it save you
for using thousens later ….then they are well earned money

take care
Dennis

Ps we hat a tiny blitz today


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


Thanks, Grizz - The day is going well so far. 

And Dennis - you are right. I hope I didn't come off as complaining. I really didn't mean it that way. It is just that I am not quite used to being on top of things and sometimes it feels uneasy. I am so used to pushing all the time. I need to teach myself to relax in a good way and enjoy what each day brings. I want to be comfortable when things are going well and I suppose it will just take some getting used to. I truly am enjoying every day.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


no not at all Sheila 
and you know if something is going tooooo well something is wrong ,as they say the old foks
and if the kids is tooo quiet they make bad things like stealing cookie´s …LOL

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


LOL Dennis! That is exactly how I feel! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts on the Business*
> 
> Last night was one of those nights where I was lying in bed and my legs were aching and I thought either I am really getting old or it is going to snow again.
> 
> I woke up to a fresh white blanket that is still coming down as I write and I feel a little better about it. Oh, I realize that I am still getting old, but at least now I can convince myself that I'm not that old. My legs are like built-in barometers and I could always tell when the weather was about to change. This has occurred from the time I was a young teenager, so I can't really attribute it to age. Maybe I just notice it more.
> 
> Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday was what I consider a 'slow' day. I talked to a couple of customers, got some nice orders and did research most of the day. I drew up the base to my next candle tray (a music themed one) and I even spent the evening watching the Grammys, which I thoroughly enjoyed. (I know the Grammys were on Sunday, but I don't have real TV and need to wait until the next day to see the program on the internet. That's OK though, because I didn't have time to see who won so it was all just as much a surprise to me as anyone else on Sunday.)
> 
> In reading back, it does look like I accomplished quite a bit. I am not sure why I don't feel like I did all that much. Perhaps I am not used to the calm rhythm that my life has taken these past several months. I would like to get used to it though, because it is rather nice. It seems sometimes that we spend our lives putting out fires so that we can live in an organized and peaceful existence and when we finally make it to that point, we don't know what to do with ourselves.
> 
> It reminds me of a movie I saw when I was quite young. It was called "The Candidate" and starred Robert Redford. It is about a young politician's struggle to be elected to the senate and at the end of the movie, after he wins the election, he turns to his adviser and says "what do we do now?"
> 
> It isn't that I have nothing to do. If I sit here an think about things for about twenty seconds, I am sure I can come up with about fifty things that need to be worked on. I suppose that it is because nothing is screaming in my face at the moment and I am not quite used to that. I live by deadlines and they are a strong driving force in my existence. There seems to be a small voice in the back of my mind that is telling me that if no one is screaming at me for something, then I am not working hard enough.
> 
> Now I know that is a kind of convoluted way of thinking about it and I also know that it isn't particularly true, but it is just one of those things that I thought I would share with you. Perhaps knowing it is there and recognizing it somehow makes it not so bad.
> 
> It gets me to thinking though . . . is there ever really a way to achieve balance when running your own business?
> 
> It seems that those who are able to achieve success in self-employment are the people who are constantly driven by their passion and their work. Continued success doesn't rely on taking time off and enjoying it, it feeds every day on hard work and determination. When I look at people that I consider successful, I see that it is just their nature to be driven and focused all the time. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> So wanting to be successful and also find a balance between success and enjoying success can be tricky. I suppose if the answer was that easy, everyone would be doing it. It is something to think about anyway.
> 
> In a way, having a thriving business is much like a fighter jet in flight. Either it is going or it is not. There is no slow and easy speed that you can fly that plane and take in all the scenery along the way. You need to seize opportunities when they present themselves and be grateful for them. Otherwise you will be left on the runway, watching the other planes fly by.
> 
> I suppose that it is too early for me to think of slowing down. The memories of struggling so hard as still so close that when things aren't going at top speed, I get an uneasy feeling. Besides, I still haven't even made it half way up the hill, so I am certainly not ready to slow my momentum down yet. There is so much to do and accomplish ahead of me and I look forward to every aspect.
> 
> For today, I want to finish drawing that next design that I started yesterday. My partner already made the smaller companion candle trays to the musical themed one that I am working on, and they look really nice. They have been a great inspiration for me to get mine done. I also wish to work on the other painting design that I have been thinking about. I feel that I am almost ready to proceed with it and put pen to paper (or pen mouse to computer screen, if you will) and get some concrete drawing done on it. And it is time to back up my computer again.
> 
> So apparently I have a lot to do. It is just a matter of getting these things done. By that time, I am sure that something else will come my way and scream for my attention.
> 
> At least I hope so.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


too many time´s I have cought my own daughter in ….......................well just reading , 
so not always true what they say the old foks 

have a great evening Sheila , I´m of 1 AM here goodnight 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Keeping Things Organized *

I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.

The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.

Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.

Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.

In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.

When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.

I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.

I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.

Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


To be so organized…Would be great!
I am certain it's not going to happen anytime soon here…
I just keep on kicking myself looking for stuff.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


It takes an investment in set up time. But once that is done, it is easy. I have a lot of people ask me how I get so much accomplished. I think that stuff like this is the reason I am able to. It really helps to know where everything is and it gets to be a habit. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


Organizing photos can be a pain. Once it's done though, for me anyway, it's just a matter of making sure to take the time to name and tag them when I load them on the computer. I have over ten thousand photos right now. I have duplicated everything in a backup on my external hard drive because there is no way I would want to have to rearrange all of that if something ever happened to my laptop. Most of my patterns are in paper form though, I wish it was as easy to tag things in my filing cabinets as it is on my computer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


I am like you, William. I can't imagine having to reorganize everything. I just checked and my "My Pictures" folder has over 18,000 pictures. Pretty much everything is tagged in that file. That is why I like to clean it up before I do a backup - so if I ever have to restore it, it is all where it should be. Believe me - I learned this from experience. 

Drives are really cheap now and make wonderful places to back up. I keep Windows and program files on one drive and nothing else. That helps it run clean and keeps it fast. If it ever dies, all of my own files are on another drive altogether and it isn't a disaster. The programs are backed up on a different drive, as well as my own files, so everything is safe and in two places at least. And my pattern and client files - the heart of my business, are burned periodically on disk and I keep them at a friend's house. So even if my house burned down, I will still be OK for the most part.

It sounds excessive, but it kind of has to be with running a business. Once set up, it is easy to keep up.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


Not excessive at all. My laptop and external drive are at my house, and the frequently updated disks stay at the shop. 
WhenI was a young man, my mother bought me a 35mm camera. During that time period, I traveled all over the United States working. At that young age, I didn't worry about taking photos. The camera mostly stayed at home in my dresser drawer. Now I have kids and can only talk about the sights I've seen. It would be wonderful to have photos to show them too. I now know the value of pictures. That's why I have o many I guess. If I see something, anything, I may want to remember year from now, I take photos. Usually I take many photos. I only wish I had done this when I was younger. All the beautiful things I've seen in my life are hard to make others fully understand without photos. I've said often that if I had to pick one things that I regret in my life, it would have to be that I never took that photo of the sun setting over the Pacific Ocean Just an example, but I think you can get the point. I can say the same thing about hundreds of other sights. I won't have those regrets again though.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


meow…....or should i saw ggggrrrrrrrr…remember tony the tiger….he was the leader for some ceral…well now i want some….........glad your getting all organized….susan is getting ready to rip her craft room apart and re organize…its going to be a major event…....i hope it isnt contagious…........are you having a good week…...i hope so…...grizz


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


JUST REMEMBERED….....*.FROSTED FLAKES*........I WANT A HUGE BOWL…........I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


Sheila,
What I am thinking with those photofiles is to link it into a database file system. This will ease the searching pattern. I am not really well in programming but it is just like the project files we have here in LJ. Tags are place on the search… by category and an option to view in pictures thumbnails… 
... I think it is much easier to scroll saw… than to scroll up and down the cursor vertically and horizontally using your laptop… LOL.. Take care.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things Organized *
> 
> I got a large amount of work done yesterday, although it isn't very exciting to write (or read) about. In preparation for my back up, I wanted to organize my computer and get everything where it belongs. I do this every month or so, but when I am really doing a lot of work it is very easy to have lots of files out of place.
> 
> The biggest culprit is my "New Pictures" file. This is where I initially collect my reference photos for drawing. I usually use several photos at once when drawing a design and I have accumulated thousands over time. Many times I use an element from one for one part and an element from another for a different part or look at something just for the basic shape and pretty much draw on my own. I may like a background tree from one photograph or a rock from another and use them that way too. I am sure you get the idea.
> 
> Several years ago, when Adobe advanced to their Creative Suite series, they added in a program called "Adobe Bridge". This was a great little mini program that organized all the folders on your computer, including your picture files. Instead of searching one folder for say a "tiger" it would scan any number of folders - even on different drives and bring up all the files with the word "tiger" in the name. It even brought up text files and documents. I quickly saw the value of this, as I had so many pictures and it seemed that they were scattered all over my computer. I knew I had to tag all of my files to get them in order.
> 
> Long story short, I spent literally months tagging every photo and picture on my computer. For those of you who aren't familiar with computers, it means giving a name to the file that I can call up in a search by using key words. Many had more than one appropriate tag. For instance, a cute kitten in a Christmas stocking could have both the name "cat" and "Christmas". In this case I would label them with both. I spent a couple hours a night just tagging them and filing them into place. It was a huge amount of work, but has proven to be well worth it.
> 
> In windows you cannot have two files in a folder with the same name. You can see that it would be a problem. My "tiger" folder has something like 400 tiger pictures in it. I figured a way to add a number after the word tiger that would make it unique from all the other tiger pictures. The number is actually useless except it gives the file a different name from all the other files. I found if I put the date after the picture, and then a sequential number, I can literally go on forever and have different file names no matter how many pictures of the same subject I acquire. For instance the tiger picture would be "tiger 0216111" because it is February 16 2011. The next tiger picture would be tiger 021620112" and so on. This works great for me.
> 
> When I am looking for pictures or find something I like, I often don't take the time to tag it right away. I find that tagging all at once is much better and keeps me focused on the task at hand at the moment. For that reason, I set up a "New Pictures" folder on my download drive. (I have a separate drive just for downloads where anything I download goes. This keeps downloads off of my "C" drive, which holds all my systems files and reduces the risk of viruses. It also makes it very easy to locate what I download. I usually scan all the .exe files before I open them too and it helps keep my computer clean.) When the "New Pictures" folder gets a lot of pictures in it, I know it is time to tag and file the pictures and put them in their proper folders. When the "New Pictures" folder is empty, it is a good feeling, as I know everything is where it belongs.
> 
> I know it sounds like a lot, but for someone like me who uses pictures so much as reference, it is really important to have a good filing system. I don't use Adobe Bridge anymore, as Windows 7 has its own search system built right in. The work of tagging really paid off because now if I want to see all my tiger pictures, I just type "tiger" at the top of the window in Windows Explorer and any file or picture with "tiger" in the name will come up. It is fast and easy and makes things a breeze.
> 
> I have learned that staying on top of things really does help in the long run. It allows me to focus on what I want to do and not be distracted by looking for things that are out of place. I know that this may not particularly pertain to woodworking, but I do think in the long run it is an important part of any business.
> 
> Now with that done, I am going to move on to some 'hands on' woodworking today. I finished my drawing on the next tray and I will be able to spend some time cutting today. It will be a fine way to spend the day.


That is exactly what is going on. Windows7 has an indexing system (so did Vista) and you can choose which folders, files and even drives you want included to be indexed. It is continually running in the background and checking for new files and file changes. That is in part why I have my OS drive separated from the photo ones and working drives. Each has their own function and I am not doing work on the indexed drives (indexing can slow things down) That is also why I don't index my 'C' drive because the operating system files are there and it isn't necessary. I loved Windows XP, but this was one cool feature that won me over with both Vista and 7. Now I don't know how I survived without it. We have so much more disk space and so many more files now, I think it is necessary.

As far as laptops go - I have one that I am using for when I go to the States, but I can't type on the keyboard. Be ready for lots of typos! I HATE those little mouse pads on laptops, too. I have a wireless USB mouse that I will be bringing with so at least I can navigate on it. I told my partner that I wanted to bring my wireless keyboard too and he said I may as well just bring my whole desktop computer (LOL) I guess he has a point. :/ My blogs may be severely shorter because I can't type on those flat keyboards!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*

Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .

I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.

I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.

I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.

Then everything went down. 

I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.

And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)

But alas, my post for today is gone.

I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)

Here's the condensed version:

I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.

(And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)

I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better! 

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


Good day Sheila,
I noticed about 4 hours ago that some error is happening with the site… I was making a reply to GaryK"s project and took me a hard time to upload it. I could not paste a sketchup and only at this hour that I was able to do. Well, I have to thank Martin too for the job well done in maintaining this site.

Good luck to your work today..Take care and God bless.


----------



## davidmicraig

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


I have had the same thing happen to me Sheila. I usually copy my entry before posting these days just to be safe. I can then paste it back if it gets lost. Took me a bit to stay consistent with the habit but has saved me some frustration at times.

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


I probably should do that David. Usually though I just write as I go and I don't think about it at the time. This is the first time it happened in 259 posts here so I figure the track record is pretty darn good! I know it auto saves every minute or so, but there must have been main server problems. It happens. *Pink cloud alert!* At least we all still have our projects and so forth here. 

I just didn't have time to rewrite the whole thing. As I said, it wasn't an earth shaking post anyway. 

It is funny though how out of place I felt that short time it was down. Yikes!


----------



## CampD

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


And here I thought it was me!!
Site would load but then I couldn't click on an item.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


) LOL good morning Sheila 
I´m not loughing at you but over the punch line  and your humor in todays post
still remember how many times it does happen to me ….well it still does
I have some net connection problem on my side mostly so I have learned
when I make a new blog I write it in word first then it don´t take long to
to make a new blog if its going down in the mittle even this is copyed before 
send comment 
but how to deal with the terrible nerveshaking hands when the site is down 
I don´t know yet except going down to the shop …not easy when I work
or go to one of all the other sites on the net but it ain´t the same as geting
the daily L J FIX several times a day

have a great day even though it started on the left foot 

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


I'm with David. I always copy before hitting the post button, especially on long posts. And let's face it, I'm a rambler, I ramble on and on a lot, so most of my posts are long ones. After typing very long posts twice before though that were never seen by anyone but me, I learned to copy. Then if I see something is wrong, I'll open up notepad and paste it and save it so I can post it after what ever is ailing the site is ailing it no more. I hope I said that right.
You scared me though Sheila. Before actually reading your post, I noticed that the entire post was on my small laptop and I could read it without scrolling down. I immediately figured you must be gravely ill or something.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


have you come across new sorts of brushes sheila, or just looking at new brushes(if that makes sense)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


I am fine and kicking! The day turned out to be pretty darn good as a matter of fact.  I will write about it tomorrow though. A different line of brushes Steve. I will talk about them tomorrow too.

Thanks for wondering 

Sheila


----------



## TJ65

scrollgirl said:


> *Waaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well, fellow Jocks and Jane's - I suppose you get the short version today. . . .
> 
> I got up as usual, wrote my blog here and was almost finished. Then horror struck - the site here went down.
> 
> I thought it was my own Firefox conflicting with the site here, as that has happened before. I reinstalled Firefox and it didn't help.
> 
> I tried Explorer to see if it worked there. Nope.
> 
> Then everything went down.
> 
> I ate a banana for breakfast and made some more coffee and checked. Nada.
> 
> And finally (obviously) it is now back! (Bless you, Martin and all your helpers!)
> 
> But alas, my post for today is gone.
> 
> I have a lot to do today, so I have to get moving in other directions. So you get this cheap, cheesy post with a little whine on the side instead of the blog I had written. (Don't worry - it wasn't THAT exciting!)
> 
> Here's the condensed version:
> 
> I finished my back up. I looked into some new paint brushes. I cut another candle tray out.
> 
> (And you all thought that it was impossible for me to get to the point quickly, didn't you??)
> 
> I will have pictures tomorrow of the new tray.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Mine's off to a shaky start, but I am sure it will be better!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!


Lol 
At least it wasn't indicative for the rest of the day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*What an Incredible Day!*

After yesterday's rocky start, you would think that the day was going to be heading in a downhill direction. Not so, I say!

The little hiccup here at LJ's came and went so quickly that most people probably didn't even notice it. With nearly 25,000 accounts to maintain here, I think that they do an outstanding job. In thinking about it and adding up the numbers, just think of all the pictures, projects and comments that all 25,000 of us post in a single day. It is simply mind-boggling! I find this to be one of the best organized and laid out sites on the internet. And we all get to use it for no charge whatsoever. I think we all owe Martin a great deal of appreciation for all the work he does to bring us all together here. I can never thank him and those who help him enough!

It was quite a busy day yesterday. I spent the remainder of the morning sanding and finishing the pieces from my newest candle tray. This one is a musical-themed tray and I decided to have overlay pieces on a musical staff. I cut three sizes of overlay pieces, as the staff kind of ribbons around the candle and the notes and notation overlays need to be different sizes to keep them in proper perspective. I am sure I made several more pieces than I will use, but they were really fun to cut and I kind of got carried away.

I oiled the pieces and let them dry a bit. Being winter, I believe the wood was quite dry because it seemed that they absorbed the mineral oil like a sponge and came to life immediately. After lunch, I took them outside on the deck and sprayed them with a couple of coats of shellac and they really look nice. It was so nice and sunny out and there was no breeze at all. I could tell that Spring is right around the corner, as the snow is melting to the point where I can see a hole of grass in the center of the yard. As much as I like snow and the winter, I hope we are almost done with it, as I have only five more weeks until we leave for the States. I want the driving to be safe.

While the pieces were drying, I started the drawings for the next project that I will be working on. This one is the giant snowflake that I created for the other designer to paint on. I also am doing to create a couple of painting designs on that surface to promote both my painting patterns and also selling the snowflake as a painting surface to tole painters. This will open another entirely new market for me and bring in a new clientele. I think it is always good to diversify and have several different avenues of business. I have already lined up resources to take over cutting these out if need be, so I will stay on top of things.

I am choosing to paint a northern lights theme in the snowflake. I love polar animals and I think that this will be a great subject for the snowflake surface. I envision the snowflake as dark blue to the point of almost being black, with the bright, iridescent streaks of aqua and green lights woven throughout. Accomplishing the look I want will be tricky, but I think that it will be different and if I can properly convey an instructional pattern which will effectively teach the process to others I will be successful. It will be a challenge that I think I am up for.

I realize that a black-ish snowflake isn't really the norm, but it is something that I see in my head as being different and can be kind of cool if I can pull it off. I am even thinking of placing a polar bear in the scene, gazing at the lights. I once painted a sled with a polar bear and the northern lights, but it was a different technique altogether and my painting skills were not quite where I am now. The polar bear was more of a cartoon type bear and although he was cute he is quite different than what I have in mind now. I suppose it will be a test to see how far my skills have developed.

Later in the afternoon, I received a call that there were a couple of packages for me at the post office. (I love small towns!) Being the child that I am - and eager to see what they were, I dropped everything and headed out to retrieve them before the post office closed. One package was the blade samples from Olson that we are to pass out at the show. I will talk about that later on. The other one was a complete surprise - a box from our own Bob "Grizzman".

The box was sizable and quite heavy. I had not been expecting anything and couldn't wait to open it and see what it was. I felt like a kid at Christmas! My partner and I carefully opened it up to find and incredible jewelry box he made for me! I was thrilled and shocked at the same time. It is absolutely awesome!

It is made from Antique Southern Pine, Walnut, Padauk and Curly Maple:


From Jewelry Box

The figure of the Walnut is beautiful. I have never seen it with the cream coloured streaks in it like this:


From Jewelry Box

The drawer dividers are made of curly maple and can be removed and rearranged to suit my needs:


From Jewelry Box

Padauk Handles and Walnut drawer sides:


From Jewelry Box

The top of the lid has the most beautiful piece of walnut crotch, framed by a band of maple and padauk. Walnut diamond accents are on the corners:


From Jewelry Box

A close up of the trim pieces of the lid:


From Jewelry Box

The growth rings from the Antique Southern Pine are dense and tight. Simply beautiful!


From Jewelry Box

What an incredible gift from a wonderful and talented friend! Bob has been my buddy ever since I joined here and he is a fine example of what Lumberjocks is all about. I am so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. I couldn't even begin to name you all! You have been friends in every sense of the word, and have been there for me in my good times and my not so good times and it doesn't matter that there are miles between us or that we have never seen each other face to face. We are a great community of caring people who have a common love of woodworking.

I want to publicly thank Bob for the time and care he put into this wonderful jewelry box. It is a gift that I will treasure forever. Every time I look at it I will remember what good there is in the world and how wonderful people can be. I find that it is difficult for me to express properly how much this means to me. Thank you Bob!

I am sorry this got so long today. There is more to tell, but I will continue on tomorrow. What started out a day of uncertainty surely turned out to be a wonderful day. People comment to me about my positive attitude and I am happy to say that I enjoy looking at things in a positive way. My favorite saying is one I have stated here many times before "we follow where we focus". I am living proof that it works. 

When I was driving home from picking up my package, I couldn't help but notice the full moon hanging low in the sky. It was so bright and full and it reminded me of a scene you would see in the movie. The sun was just about set and twilight was setting in. I wanted to take my nightly walk while the moon was low and bright. I took a picture of it and tried to capture how beautiful it was. I didn't have a tripod set up, but it came out OK anyway. I just wanted to capture one final memory of the wonderful day I had.


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *What an Incredible Day!*
> 
> After yesterday's rocky start, you would think that the day was going to be heading in a downhill direction. Not so, I say!
> 
> The little hiccup here at LJ's came and went so quickly that most people probably didn't even notice it. With nearly 25,000 accounts to maintain here, I think that they do an outstanding job. In thinking about it and adding up the numbers, just think of all the pictures, projects and comments that all 25,000 of us post in a single day. It is simply mind-boggling! I find this to be one of the best organized and laid out sites on the internet. And we all get to use it for no charge whatsoever. I think we all owe Martin a great deal of appreciation for all the work he does to bring us all together here. I can never thank him and those who help him enough!
> 
> It was quite a busy day yesterday. I spent the remainder of the morning sanding and finishing the pieces from my newest candle tray. This one is a musical-themed tray and I decided to have overlay pieces on a musical staff. I cut three sizes of overlay pieces, as the staff kind of ribbons around the candle and the notes and notation overlays need to be different sizes to keep them in proper perspective. I am sure I made several more pieces than I will use, but they were really fun to cut and I kind of got carried away.
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them dry a bit. Being winter, I believe the wood was quite dry because it seemed that they absorbed the mineral oil like a sponge and came to life immediately. After lunch, I took them outside on the deck and sprayed them with a couple of coats of shellac and they really look nice. It was so nice and sunny out and there was no breeze at all. I could tell that Spring is right around the corner, as the snow is melting to the point where I can see a hole of grass in the center of the yard. As much as I like snow and the winter, I hope we are almost done with it, as I have only five more weeks until we leave for the States. I want the driving to be safe.
> 
> While the pieces were drying, I started the drawings for the next project that I will be working on. This one is the giant snowflake that I created for the other designer to paint on. I also am doing to create a couple of painting designs on that surface to promote both my painting patterns and also selling the snowflake as a painting surface to tole painters. This will open another entirely new market for me and bring in a new clientele. I think it is always good to diversify and have several different avenues of business. I have already lined up resources to take over cutting these out if need be, so I will stay on top of things.
> 
> I am choosing to paint a northern lights theme in the snowflake. I love polar animals and I think that this will be a great subject for the snowflake surface. I envision the snowflake as dark blue to the point of almost being black, with the bright, iridescent streaks of aqua and green lights woven throughout. Accomplishing the look I want will be tricky, but I think that it will be different and if I can properly convey an instructional pattern which will effectively teach the process to others I will be successful. It will be a challenge that I think I am up for.
> 
> I realize that a black-ish snowflake isn't really the norm, but it is something that I see in my head as being different and can be kind of cool if I can pull it off. I am even thinking of placing a polar bear in the scene, gazing at the lights. I once painted a sled with a polar bear and the northern lights, but it was a different technique altogether and my painting skills were not quite where I am now. The polar bear was more of a cartoon type bear and although he was cute he is quite different than what I have in mind now. I suppose it will be a test to see how far my skills have developed.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, I received a call that there were a couple of packages for me at the post office. (I love small towns!) Being the child that I am - and eager to see what they were, I dropped everything and headed out to retrieve them before the post office closed. One package was the blade samples from Olson that we are to pass out at the show. I will talk about that later on. The other one was a complete surprise - a box from our own Bob "Grizzman".
> 
> The box was sizable and quite heavy. I had not been expecting anything and couldn't wait to open it and see what it was. I felt like a kid at Christmas! My partner and I carefully opened it up to find and incredible jewelry box he made for me! I was thrilled and shocked at the same time. It is absolutely awesome!
> 
> It is made from Antique Southern Pine, Walnut, Padauk and Curly Maple:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The figure of the Walnut is beautiful. I have never seen it with the cream coloured streaks in it like this:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The drawer dividers are made of curly maple and can be removed and rearranged to suit my needs:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> Padauk Handles and Walnut drawer sides:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The top of the lid has the most beautiful piece of walnut crotch, framed by a band of maple and padauk. Walnut diamond accents are on the corners:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> A close up of the trim pieces of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The growth rings from the Antique Southern Pine are dense and tight. Simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> What an incredible gift from a wonderful and talented friend! Bob has been my buddy ever since I joined here and he is a fine example of what Lumberjocks is all about. I am so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. I couldn't even begin to name you all! You have been friends in every sense of the word, and have been there for me in my good times and my not so good times and it doesn't matter that there are miles between us or that we have never seen each other face to face. We are a great community of caring people who have a common love of woodworking.
> 
> I want to publicly thank Bob for the time and care he put into this wonderful jewelry box. It is a gift that I will treasure forever. Every time I look at it I will remember what good there is in the world and how wonderful people can be. I find that it is difficult for me to express properly how much this means to me. Thank you Bob!
> 
> I am sorry this got so long today. There is more to tell, but I will continue on tomorrow. What started out a day of uncertainty surely turned out to be a wonderful day. People comment to me about my positive attitude and I am happy to say that I enjoy looking at things in a positive way. My favorite saying is one I have stated here many times before "we follow where we focus". I am living proof that it works.
> 
> When I was driving home from picking up my package, I couldn't help but notice the full moon hanging low in the sky. It was so bright and full and it reminded me of a scene you would see in the movie. The sun was just about set and twilight was setting in. I wanted to take my nightly walk while the moon was low and bright. I took a picture of it and tried to capture how beautiful it was. I didn't have a tripod set up, but it came out OK anyway. I just wanted to capture one final memory of the wonderful day I had.


Sheila, has noticed this box in the projects section and was admiring it there. Nice to have friends. LJ's come through again. Glad your day turned out better than it started.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *What an Incredible Day!*
> 
> After yesterday's rocky start, you would think that the day was going to be heading in a downhill direction. Not so, I say!
> 
> The little hiccup here at LJ's came and went so quickly that most people probably didn't even notice it. With nearly 25,000 accounts to maintain here, I think that they do an outstanding job. In thinking about it and adding up the numbers, just think of all the pictures, projects and comments that all 25,000 of us post in a single day. It is simply mind-boggling! I find this to be one of the best organized and laid out sites on the internet. And we all get to use it for no charge whatsoever. I think we all owe Martin a great deal of appreciation for all the work he does to bring us all together here. I can never thank him and those who help him enough!
> 
> It was quite a busy day yesterday. I spent the remainder of the morning sanding and finishing the pieces from my newest candle tray. This one is a musical-themed tray and I decided to have overlay pieces on a musical staff. I cut three sizes of overlay pieces, as the staff kind of ribbons around the candle and the notes and notation overlays need to be different sizes to keep them in proper perspective. I am sure I made several more pieces than I will use, but they were really fun to cut and I kind of got carried away.
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them dry a bit. Being winter, I believe the wood was quite dry because it seemed that they absorbed the mineral oil like a sponge and came to life immediately. After lunch, I took them outside on the deck and sprayed them with a couple of coats of shellac and they really look nice. It was so nice and sunny out and there was no breeze at all. I could tell that Spring is right around the corner, as the snow is melting to the point where I can see a hole of grass in the center of the yard. As much as I like snow and the winter, I hope we are almost done with it, as I have only five more weeks until we leave for the States. I want the driving to be safe.
> 
> While the pieces were drying, I started the drawings for the next project that I will be working on. This one is the giant snowflake that I created for the other designer to paint on. I also am doing to create a couple of painting designs on that surface to promote both my painting patterns and also selling the snowflake as a painting surface to tole painters. This will open another entirely new market for me and bring in a new clientele. I think it is always good to diversify and have several different avenues of business. I have already lined up resources to take over cutting these out if need be, so I will stay on top of things.
> 
> I am choosing to paint a northern lights theme in the snowflake. I love polar animals and I think that this will be a great subject for the snowflake surface. I envision the snowflake as dark blue to the point of almost being black, with the bright, iridescent streaks of aqua and green lights woven throughout. Accomplishing the look I want will be tricky, but I think that it will be different and if I can properly convey an instructional pattern which will effectively teach the process to others I will be successful. It will be a challenge that I think I am up for.
> 
> I realize that a black-ish snowflake isn't really the norm, but it is something that I see in my head as being different and can be kind of cool if I can pull it off. I am even thinking of placing a polar bear in the scene, gazing at the lights. I once painted a sled with a polar bear and the northern lights, but it was a different technique altogether and my painting skills were not quite where I am now. The polar bear was more of a cartoon type bear and although he was cute he is quite different than what I have in mind now. I suppose it will be a test to see how far my skills have developed.
> 
> Later in the afternoon, I received a call that there were a couple of packages for me at the post office. (I love small towns!) Being the child that I am - and eager to see what they were, I dropped everything and headed out to retrieve them before the post office closed. One package was the blade samples from Olson that we are to pass out at the show. I will talk about that later on. The other one was a complete surprise - a box from our own Bob "Grizzman".
> 
> The box was sizable and quite heavy. I had not been expecting anything and couldn't wait to open it and see what it was. I felt like a kid at Christmas! My partner and I carefully opened it up to find and incredible jewelry box he made for me! I was thrilled and shocked at the same time. It is absolutely awesome!
> 
> It is made from Antique Southern Pine, Walnut, Padauk and Curly Maple:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The figure of the Walnut is beautiful. I have never seen it with the cream coloured streaks in it like this:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The drawer dividers are made of curly maple and can be removed and rearranged to suit my needs:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> Padauk Handles and Walnut drawer sides:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The top of the lid has the most beautiful piece of walnut crotch, framed by a band of maple and padauk. Walnut diamond accents are on the corners:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> A close up of the trim pieces of the lid:
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> The growth rings from the Antique Southern Pine are dense and tight. Simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> From Jewelry Box
> 
> What an incredible gift from a wonderful and talented friend! Bob has been my buddy ever since I joined here and he is a fine example of what Lumberjocks is all about. I am so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. I couldn't even begin to name you all! You have been friends in every sense of the word, and have been there for me in my good times and my not so good times and it doesn't matter that there are miles between us or that we have never seen each other face to face. We are a great community of caring people who have a common love of woodworking.
> 
> I want to publicly thank Bob for the time and care he put into this wonderful jewelry box. It is a gift that I will treasure forever. Every time I look at it I will remember what good there is in the world and how wonderful people can be. I find that it is difficult for me to express properly how much this means to me. Thank you Bob!
> 
> I am sorry this got so long today. There is more to tell, but I will continue on tomorrow. What started out a day of uncertainty surely turned out to be a wonderful day. People comment to me about my positive attitude and I am happy to say that I enjoy looking at things in a positive way. My favorite saying is one I have stated here many times before "we follow where we focus". I am living proof that it works.
> 
> When I was driving home from picking up my package, I couldn't help but notice the full moon hanging low in the sky. It was so bright and full and it reminded me of a scene you would see in the movie. The sun was just about set and twilight was setting in. I wanted to take my nightly walk while the moon was low and bright. I took a picture of it and tried to capture how beautiful it was. I didn't have a tripod set up, but it came out OK anyway. I just wanted to capture one final memory of the wonderful day I had.


thats a lovely box, beauifully made. You are one very lucky lady indeed, gonna have to get partner to fill it now eh!

I also noticed that you use Olsen blades, are they better than FD blades.

all the best, and hope the Northern lights venture isn't too far away.


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Preparation*

Yesterday went by far too quickly. I don't know how or why time seems to go by so fast, but it does. I see more and more grass through the banks of piled snow and you can just feel the air changing again. Winter is nearly over (now that wasn't so bad, was it?) and we are definitely moving in the direction of Spring.

Soon we will be getting to my least favorite part of the year - that muddy, dirty transition between winter snow and spring. This year though, I don't think I will notice it much. Too much else is going on. Although it was nice to go for my night walk without freezing my butt off. It was quiet and the air was still and although there was cloud cover and no moon at all, it was quite peaceful and beautiful out. The people on the end of the road have taken to leaving their five horses out after dark. Maybe they always did, but I recently noticed them near the fence that is close to the road. Seeing their quiet silhouettes in the darkness strikes me as rather pretty. Something about it makes me feel very serene and comfortable.

Our evening walks have turned into mobile business meetings. My partner and I have taken to making plans and discussing our trip almost every evening. It makes the walk interesting and it is fun to plan with little distraction. As time gets closer, it is good to check things off the mental lists we make and get things in order. There seems so much to do and so little time to do it in. (Again the time thing!)

We are getting things done and prepared though, and there are still almost five weeks yet to have everything prepared and ready to go. We both know that the days will slip by quickly, and if we don't start getting things in order now, we will be rushing at the end. That just isn't going to happen.

Yesterday we spent a couple of hours preparing the scroll saw blade samples to hand out at the show. We received them from Tom at Olson the other day and it absolutely floored me at the amount of blades he sent me. I had listed about 6-7 of my favorites that I use daily and he sent quantities of those as well as 200 blister packs of a dozen of their newer Mach blades. I had been given a dozen of them to try from the kind gentleman at Busy Bee Tools in Dartmouth last summer and I did use and like them.

The blades come wire-wrapped by the dozen and although I would love to give them out a dozen at a time, it just wouldn't be prudent to do so at a show this size. What we decided to do was print out cards on card stock and tape two blades of three different sizes to hand out. That way we can reach a large amount of people and they will also have the opportunity to try a variety of sizes. Of course we will also be handing out blade charts and other written matter on the blades too. I think this will work fine and be nice samples for people to try.

It took a couple of hours however to prepare these samples, as the blades are the size of a small wire and getting them into place was rather tedious. But they are all done now and it is another thing to check off the list.

Initially, I was thinking of passing them out during the class. In the 'old days' that would have been what I would have done. But the 'new me' who is thinking with my new head that thinks in a more business like manner, I think that it is better to pass them out at my booth. That way it will bring people to at least see what I have to offer and perhaps help sales. In the old days, I wouldn't have thought like that but I think I am getting better.

I am going to have some show specials that I will be offering too. I think it is important to reward those who take the time and expense to come to a show by offering them a little something 'extra'. I remember my first trade shows and how I would have so much reading material and samples and fun stuff that by the end of the show I could barely carry it. I couldn't wait to get home and pour over all the information and catalogs I picked up and dream of making projects and getting supplies and all the fun stuff that goes with attending the show. That was what it was all about.

I received a notice yesterday with an invitation to attend a luncheon on the Saturday of the show with other presenters and guests. It looked pretty fancy, and once again brought me back to the reality that I was one of the main speakers there. (yikes!) It also made me realize that on Saturday at least, I will only have a short time to spend at the booth, as most of my responsibilities will be with my classes.

My classes run from 10:30 - 12 and from 3 - 4:30. Lunch is from 12 - 1:30. It certainly doesn't give me a load of time to demonstrate on the saw at my table and talk to people. I hope that I will at least get a chance to say 'hi' to everyone and get to meet people. Thank goodness for my partner and the others that have so generously offered to give me a hand at the booth. I suppose Keith, my partner is going to get a real taste of what doing a show is all about!

By his own self-description, he is the type of person that likes to remain in the background a bit. He he very happy (and says he prefers) that I am the one who does all the "PR" type of stuff. Coming to this show with me and meeting all of these people that I have been talking to and about is, I believe, somewhat intimidating for him. He has never been in this type of situation before, and has stated his trepidation about it in the past. But as time goes on and we are preparing for things, I can see his apprehension turn to excitement. Over the past two years since I have known him, he has developed into an excellent scroller and woodworker in his own rite. His level of work is amazing and he has helped me and the company grow a great deal. He is a partner in every sense of the word, and I am very excited about this opportunity for him to meet everyone and make his own name in the industry.

I think it will be a great opportunity for him to "mind the store" on his own, as it will help him carve his own space in the woodworking world and meet all the wonderful people that are involved. Jeannie (who initially got me involved in the show and is one of the show organizers) said she has me set up next to her scrollsawing group on one side and with Creative Woodworks and Crafts group on the other so there will be lots of fellowship and friendship and we will all be there to assist each other as necessary. I am truly not worried.

So for today, I will try again to work on my next design. I still have to glue up the most recent candle tray and I want to have pictures of it there for you tomorrow. There was so much else to attend to with orders and correspondence and planning that I just didn't get to it yesterday.

It is Saturday and sunny and everything is melting today. A beautiful reminder that Spring is on its way and the show is right around the corner. It will be here in a wink of the eye. But we'll be ready!

Have a great one!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> Yesterday went by far too quickly. I don't know how or why time seems to go by so fast, but it does. I see more and more grass through the banks of piled snow and you can just feel the air changing again. Winter is nearly over (now that wasn't so bad, was it?) and we are definitely moving in the direction of Spring.
> 
> Soon we will be getting to my least favorite part of the year - that muddy, dirty transition between winter snow and spring. This year though, I don't think I will notice it much. Too much else is going on. Although it was nice to go for my night walk without freezing my butt off. It was quiet and the air was still and although there was cloud cover and no moon at all, it was quite peaceful and beautiful out. The people on the end of the road have taken to leaving their five horses out after dark. Maybe they always did, but I recently noticed them near the fence that is close to the road. Seeing their quiet silhouettes in the darkness strikes me as rather pretty. Something about it makes me feel very serene and comfortable.
> 
> Our evening walks have turned into mobile business meetings. My partner and I have taken to making plans and discussing our trip almost every evening. It makes the walk interesting and it is fun to plan with little distraction. As time gets closer, it is good to check things off the mental lists we make and get things in order. There seems so much to do and so little time to do it in. (Again the time thing!)
> 
> We are getting things done and prepared though, and there are still almost five weeks yet to have everything prepared and ready to go. We both know that the days will slip by quickly, and if we don't start getting things in order now, we will be rushing at the end. That just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Yesterday we spent a couple of hours preparing the scroll saw blade samples to hand out at the show. We received them from Tom at Olson the other day and it absolutely floored me at the amount of blades he sent me. I had listed about 6-7 of my favorites that I use daily and he sent quantities of those as well as 200 blister packs of a dozen of their newer Mach blades. I had been given a dozen of them to try from the kind gentleman at Busy Bee Tools in Dartmouth last summer and I did use and like them.
> 
> The blades come wire-wrapped by the dozen and although I would love to give them out a dozen at a time, it just wouldn't be prudent to do so at a show this size. What we decided to do was print out cards on card stock and tape two blades of three different sizes to hand out. That way we can reach a large amount of people and they will also have the opportunity to try a variety of sizes. Of course we will also be handing out blade charts and other written matter on the blades too. I think this will work fine and be nice samples for people to try.
> 
> It took a couple of hours however to prepare these samples, as the blades are the size of a small wire and getting them into place was rather tedious. But they are all done now and it is another thing to check off the list.
> 
> Initially, I was thinking of passing them out during the class. In the 'old days' that would have been what I would have done. But the 'new me' who is thinking with my new head that thinks in a more business like manner, I think that it is better to pass them out at my booth. That way it will bring people to at least see what I have to offer and perhaps help sales. In the old days, I wouldn't have thought like that but I think I am getting better.
> 
> I am going to have some show specials that I will be offering too. I think it is important to reward those who take the time and expense to come to a show by offering them a little something 'extra'. I remember my first trade shows and how I would have so much reading material and samples and fun stuff that by the end of the show I could barely carry it. I couldn't wait to get home and pour over all the information and catalogs I picked up and dream of making projects and getting supplies and all the fun stuff that goes with attending the show. That was what it was all about.
> 
> I received a notice yesterday with an invitation to attend a luncheon on the Saturday of the show with other presenters and guests. It looked pretty fancy, and once again brought me back to the reality that I was one of the main speakers there. (yikes!) It also made me realize that on Saturday at least, I will only have a short time to spend at the booth, as most of my responsibilities will be with my classes.
> 
> My classes run from 10:30 - 12 and from 3 - 4:30. Lunch is from 12 - 1:30. It certainly doesn't give me a load of time to demonstrate on the saw at my table and talk to people. I hope that I will at least get a chance to say 'hi' to everyone and get to meet people. Thank goodness for my partner and the others that have so generously offered to give me a hand at the booth. I suppose Keith, my partner is going to get a real taste of what doing a show is all about!
> 
> By his own self-description, he is the type of person that likes to remain in the background a bit. He he very happy (and says he prefers) that I am the one who does all the "PR" type of stuff. Coming to this show with me and meeting all of these people that I have been talking to and about is, I believe, somewhat intimidating for him. He has never been in this type of situation before, and has stated his trepidation about it in the past. But as time goes on and we are preparing for things, I can see his apprehension turn to excitement. Over the past two years since I have known him, he has developed into an excellent scroller and woodworker in his own rite. His level of work is amazing and he has helped me and the company grow a great deal. He is a partner in every sense of the word, and I am very excited about this opportunity for him to meet everyone and make his own name in the industry.
> 
> I think it will be a great opportunity for him to "mind the store" on his own, as it will help him carve his own space in the woodworking world and meet all the wonderful people that are involved. Jeannie (who initially got me involved in the show and is one of the show organizers) said she has me set up next to her scrollsawing group on one side and with Creative Woodworks and Crafts group on the other so there will be lots of fellowship and friendship and we will all be there to assist each other as necessary. I am truly not worried.
> 
> So for today, I will try again to work on my next design. I still have to glue up the most recent candle tray and I want to have pictures of it there for you tomorrow. There was so much else to attend to with orders and correspondence and planning that I just didn't get to it yesterday.
> 
> It is Saturday and sunny and everything is melting today. A beautiful reminder that Spring is on its way and the show is right around the corner. It will be here in a wink of the eye. But we'll be ready!
> 
> Have a great one!


All the best for the show, Sheila. You've got a lot of the planning out of the way in good time. This should leave you plenty of time and resources free to deal with the last minute things that can hit you from the least expected direction. If there aren't any then thats a bonus. Having your partner as a good backup is a great help as you won't have to worry about whats going on elsewhere at the show.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> Yesterday went by far too quickly. I don't know how or why time seems to go by so fast, but it does. I see more and more grass through the banks of piled snow and you can just feel the air changing again. Winter is nearly over (now that wasn't so bad, was it?) and we are definitely moving in the direction of Spring.
> 
> Soon we will be getting to my least favorite part of the year - that muddy, dirty transition between winter snow and spring. This year though, I don't think I will notice it much. Too much else is going on. Although it was nice to go for my night walk without freezing my butt off. It was quiet and the air was still and although there was cloud cover and no moon at all, it was quite peaceful and beautiful out. The people on the end of the road have taken to leaving their five horses out after dark. Maybe they always did, but I recently noticed them near the fence that is close to the road. Seeing their quiet silhouettes in the darkness strikes me as rather pretty. Something about it makes me feel very serene and comfortable.
> 
> Our evening walks have turned into mobile business meetings. My partner and I have taken to making plans and discussing our trip almost every evening. It makes the walk interesting and it is fun to plan with little distraction. As time gets closer, it is good to check things off the mental lists we make and get things in order. There seems so much to do and so little time to do it in. (Again the time thing!)
> 
> We are getting things done and prepared though, and there are still almost five weeks yet to have everything prepared and ready to go. We both know that the days will slip by quickly, and if we don't start getting things in order now, we will be rushing at the end. That just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Yesterday we spent a couple of hours preparing the scroll saw blade samples to hand out at the show. We received them from Tom at Olson the other day and it absolutely floored me at the amount of blades he sent me. I had listed about 6-7 of my favorites that I use daily and he sent quantities of those as well as 200 blister packs of a dozen of their newer Mach blades. I had been given a dozen of them to try from the kind gentleman at Busy Bee Tools in Dartmouth last summer and I did use and like them.
> 
> The blades come wire-wrapped by the dozen and although I would love to give them out a dozen at a time, it just wouldn't be prudent to do so at a show this size. What we decided to do was print out cards on card stock and tape two blades of three different sizes to hand out. That way we can reach a large amount of people and they will also have the opportunity to try a variety of sizes. Of course we will also be handing out blade charts and other written matter on the blades too. I think this will work fine and be nice samples for people to try.
> 
> It took a couple of hours however to prepare these samples, as the blades are the size of a small wire and getting them into place was rather tedious. But they are all done now and it is another thing to check off the list.
> 
> Initially, I was thinking of passing them out during the class. In the 'old days' that would have been what I would have done. But the 'new me' who is thinking with my new head that thinks in a more business like manner, I think that it is better to pass them out at my booth. That way it will bring people to at least see what I have to offer and perhaps help sales. In the old days, I wouldn't have thought like that but I think I am getting better.
> 
> I am going to have some show specials that I will be offering too. I think it is important to reward those who take the time and expense to come to a show by offering them a little something 'extra'. I remember my first trade shows and how I would have so much reading material and samples and fun stuff that by the end of the show I could barely carry it. I couldn't wait to get home and pour over all the information and catalogs I picked up and dream of making projects and getting supplies and all the fun stuff that goes with attending the show. That was what it was all about.
> 
> I received a notice yesterday with an invitation to attend a luncheon on the Saturday of the show with other presenters and guests. It looked pretty fancy, and once again brought me back to the reality that I was one of the main speakers there. (yikes!) It also made me realize that on Saturday at least, I will only have a short time to spend at the booth, as most of my responsibilities will be with my classes.
> 
> My classes run from 10:30 - 12 and from 3 - 4:30. Lunch is from 12 - 1:30. It certainly doesn't give me a load of time to demonstrate on the saw at my table and talk to people. I hope that I will at least get a chance to say 'hi' to everyone and get to meet people. Thank goodness for my partner and the others that have so generously offered to give me a hand at the booth. I suppose Keith, my partner is going to get a real taste of what doing a show is all about!
> 
> By his own self-description, he is the type of person that likes to remain in the background a bit. He he very happy (and says he prefers) that I am the one who does all the "PR" type of stuff. Coming to this show with me and meeting all of these people that I have been talking to and about is, I believe, somewhat intimidating for him. He has never been in this type of situation before, and has stated his trepidation about it in the past. But as time goes on and we are preparing for things, I can see his apprehension turn to excitement. Over the past two years since I have known him, he has developed into an excellent scroller and woodworker in his own rite. His level of work is amazing and he has helped me and the company grow a great deal. He is a partner in every sense of the word, and I am very excited about this opportunity for him to meet everyone and make his own name in the industry.
> 
> I think it will be a great opportunity for him to "mind the store" on his own, as it will help him carve his own space in the woodworking world and meet all the wonderful people that are involved. Jeannie (who initially got me involved in the show and is one of the show organizers) said she has me set up next to her scrollsawing group on one side and with Creative Woodworks and Crafts group on the other so there will be lots of fellowship and friendship and we will all be there to assist each other as necessary. I am truly not worried.
> 
> So for today, I will try again to work on my next design. I still have to glue up the most recent candle tray and I want to have pictures of it there for you tomorrow. There was so much else to attend to with orders and correspondence and planning that I just didn't get to it yesterday.
> 
> It is Saturday and sunny and everything is melting today. A beautiful reminder that Spring is on its way and the show is right around the corner. It will be here in a wink of the eye. But we'll be ready!
> 
> Have a great one!


I agree, Martyn. It is going to be a LOT easier knowing someone who is looking out for my (our) interests is left at the helm. It will free me up to do what I was brought there to do. I don't think that many of the other main presenters are going to be selling there. I look at being able to as a courtesy and privilege. I have never had the benefits of a partner before and I am really realizing how much having one has helped in my growth and peace of mind. It is certainly a benefit to me to be able to let go and not have to think if things are going right. I have said all along that I couldn't do all I do by myself and this is a fine example of what I mean.

I am a very, very fortunate lady!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> Yesterday went by far too quickly. I don't know how or why time seems to go by so fast, but it does. I see more and more grass through the banks of piled snow and you can just feel the air changing again. Winter is nearly over (now that wasn't so bad, was it?) and we are definitely moving in the direction of Spring.
> 
> Soon we will be getting to my least favorite part of the year - that muddy, dirty transition between winter snow and spring. This year though, I don't think I will notice it much. Too much else is going on. Although it was nice to go for my night walk without freezing my butt off. It was quiet and the air was still and although there was cloud cover and no moon at all, it was quite peaceful and beautiful out. The people on the end of the road have taken to leaving their five horses out after dark. Maybe they always did, but I recently noticed them near the fence that is close to the road. Seeing their quiet silhouettes in the darkness strikes me as rather pretty. Something about it makes me feel very serene and comfortable.
> 
> Our evening walks have turned into mobile business meetings. My partner and I have taken to making plans and discussing our trip almost every evening. It makes the walk interesting and it is fun to plan with little distraction. As time gets closer, it is good to check things off the mental lists we make and get things in order. There seems so much to do and so little time to do it in. (Again the time thing!)
> 
> We are getting things done and prepared though, and there are still almost five weeks yet to have everything prepared and ready to go. We both know that the days will slip by quickly, and if we don't start getting things in order now, we will be rushing at the end. That just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Yesterday we spent a couple of hours preparing the scroll saw blade samples to hand out at the show. We received them from Tom at Olson the other day and it absolutely floored me at the amount of blades he sent me. I had listed about 6-7 of my favorites that I use daily and he sent quantities of those as well as 200 blister packs of a dozen of their newer Mach blades. I had been given a dozen of them to try from the kind gentleman at Busy Bee Tools in Dartmouth last summer and I did use and like them.
> 
> The blades come wire-wrapped by the dozen and although I would love to give them out a dozen at a time, it just wouldn't be prudent to do so at a show this size. What we decided to do was print out cards on card stock and tape two blades of three different sizes to hand out. That way we can reach a large amount of people and they will also have the opportunity to try a variety of sizes. Of course we will also be handing out blade charts and other written matter on the blades too. I think this will work fine and be nice samples for people to try.
> 
> It took a couple of hours however to prepare these samples, as the blades are the size of a small wire and getting them into place was rather tedious. But they are all done now and it is another thing to check off the list.
> 
> Initially, I was thinking of passing them out during the class. In the 'old days' that would have been what I would have done. But the 'new me' who is thinking with my new head that thinks in a more business like manner, I think that it is better to pass them out at my booth. That way it will bring people to at least see what I have to offer and perhaps help sales. In the old days, I wouldn't have thought like that but I think I am getting better.
> 
> I am going to have some show specials that I will be offering too. I think it is important to reward those who take the time and expense to come to a show by offering them a little something 'extra'. I remember my first trade shows and how I would have so much reading material and samples and fun stuff that by the end of the show I could barely carry it. I couldn't wait to get home and pour over all the information and catalogs I picked up and dream of making projects and getting supplies and all the fun stuff that goes with attending the show. That was what it was all about.
> 
> I received a notice yesterday with an invitation to attend a luncheon on the Saturday of the show with other presenters and guests. It looked pretty fancy, and once again brought me back to the reality that I was one of the main speakers there. (yikes!) It also made me realize that on Saturday at least, I will only have a short time to spend at the booth, as most of my responsibilities will be with my classes.
> 
> My classes run from 10:30 - 12 and from 3 - 4:30. Lunch is from 12 - 1:30. It certainly doesn't give me a load of time to demonstrate on the saw at my table and talk to people. I hope that I will at least get a chance to say 'hi' to everyone and get to meet people. Thank goodness for my partner and the others that have so generously offered to give me a hand at the booth. I suppose Keith, my partner is going to get a real taste of what doing a show is all about!
> 
> By his own self-description, he is the type of person that likes to remain in the background a bit. He he very happy (and says he prefers) that I am the one who does all the "PR" type of stuff. Coming to this show with me and meeting all of these people that I have been talking to and about is, I believe, somewhat intimidating for him. He has never been in this type of situation before, and has stated his trepidation about it in the past. But as time goes on and we are preparing for things, I can see his apprehension turn to excitement. Over the past two years since I have known him, he has developed into an excellent scroller and woodworker in his own rite. His level of work is amazing and he has helped me and the company grow a great deal. He is a partner in every sense of the word, and I am very excited about this opportunity for him to meet everyone and make his own name in the industry.
> 
> I think it will be a great opportunity for him to "mind the store" on his own, as it will help him carve his own space in the woodworking world and meet all the wonderful people that are involved. Jeannie (who initially got me involved in the show and is one of the show organizers) said she has me set up next to her scrollsawing group on one side and with Creative Woodworks and Crafts group on the other so there will be lots of fellowship and friendship and we will all be there to assist each other as necessary. I am truly not worried.
> 
> So for today, I will try again to work on my next design. I still have to glue up the most recent candle tray and I want to have pictures of it there for you tomorrow. There was so much else to attend to with orders and correspondence and planning that I just didn't get to it yesterday.
> 
> It is Saturday and sunny and everything is melting today. A beautiful reminder that Spring is on its way and the show is right around the corner. It will be here in a wink of the eye. But we'll be ready!
> 
> Have a great one!


isn´t great to have the oppetunity to throw him infront of the lions …...LOL
just kidden I´m sure Keith will take it as a man …..........or mouse 

its fantastick to hear thrugh your blog how all the small things is packed and made
ready for the show, the way you describe it nearly like being in to it myself ...oh yah have try´d it 
stay on top of it so nothing hit you from the backdoor unseen

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Preparation*
> 
> Yesterday went by far too quickly. I don't know how or why time seems to go by so fast, but it does. I see more and more grass through the banks of piled snow and you can just feel the air changing again. Winter is nearly over (now that wasn't so bad, was it?) and we are definitely moving in the direction of Spring.
> 
> Soon we will be getting to my least favorite part of the year - that muddy, dirty transition between winter snow and spring. This year though, I don't think I will notice it much. Too much else is going on. Although it was nice to go for my night walk without freezing my butt off. It was quiet and the air was still and although there was cloud cover and no moon at all, it was quite peaceful and beautiful out. The people on the end of the road have taken to leaving their five horses out after dark. Maybe they always did, but I recently noticed them near the fence that is close to the road. Seeing their quiet silhouettes in the darkness strikes me as rather pretty. Something about it makes me feel very serene and comfortable.
> 
> Our evening walks have turned into mobile business meetings. My partner and I have taken to making plans and discussing our trip almost every evening. It makes the walk interesting and it is fun to plan with little distraction. As time gets closer, it is good to check things off the mental lists we make and get things in order. There seems so much to do and so little time to do it in. (Again the time thing!)
> 
> We are getting things done and prepared though, and there are still almost five weeks yet to have everything prepared and ready to go. We both know that the days will slip by quickly, and if we don't start getting things in order now, we will be rushing at the end. That just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Yesterday we spent a couple of hours preparing the scroll saw blade samples to hand out at the show. We received them from Tom at Olson the other day and it absolutely floored me at the amount of blades he sent me. I had listed about 6-7 of my favorites that I use daily and he sent quantities of those as well as 200 blister packs of a dozen of their newer Mach blades. I had been given a dozen of them to try from the kind gentleman at Busy Bee Tools in Dartmouth last summer and I did use and like them.
> 
> The blades come wire-wrapped by the dozen and although I would love to give them out a dozen at a time, it just wouldn't be prudent to do so at a show this size. What we decided to do was print out cards on card stock and tape two blades of three different sizes to hand out. That way we can reach a large amount of people and they will also have the opportunity to try a variety of sizes. Of course we will also be handing out blade charts and other written matter on the blades too. I think this will work fine and be nice samples for people to try.
> 
> It took a couple of hours however to prepare these samples, as the blades are the size of a small wire and getting them into place was rather tedious. But they are all done now and it is another thing to check off the list.
> 
> Initially, I was thinking of passing them out during the class. In the 'old days' that would have been what I would have done. But the 'new me' who is thinking with my new head that thinks in a more business like manner, I think that it is better to pass them out at my booth. That way it will bring people to at least see what I have to offer and perhaps help sales. In the old days, I wouldn't have thought like that but I think I am getting better.
> 
> I am going to have some show specials that I will be offering too. I think it is important to reward those who take the time and expense to come to a show by offering them a little something 'extra'. I remember my first trade shows and how I would have so much reading material and samples and fun stuff that by the end of the show I could barely carry it. I couldn't wait to get home and pour over all the information and catalogs I picked up and dream of making projects and getting supplies and all the fun stuff that goes with attending the show. That was what it was all about.
> 
> I received a notice yesterday with an invitation to attend a luncheon on the Saturday of the show with other presenters and guests. It looked pretty fancy, and once again brought me back to the reality that I was one of the main speakers there. (yikes!) It also made me realize that on Saturday at least, I will only have a short time to spend at the booth, as most of my responsibilities will be with my classes.
> 
> My classes run from 10:30 - 12 and from 3 - 4:30. Lunch is from 12 - 1:30. It certainly doesn't give me a load of time to demonstrate on the saw at my table and talk to people. I hope that I will at least get a chance to say 'hi' to everyone and get to meet people. Thank goodness for my partner and the others that have so generously offered to give me a hand at the booth. I suppose Keith, my partner is going to get a real taste of what doing a show is all about!
> 
> By his own self-description, he is the type of person that likes to remain in the background a bit. He he very happy (and says he prefers) that I am the one who does all the "PR" type of stuff. Coming to this show with me and meeting all of these people that I have been talking to and about is, I believe, somewhat intimidating for him. He has never been in this type of situation before, and has stated his trepidation about it in the past. But as time goes on and we are preparing for things, I can see his apprehension turn to excitement. Over the past two years since I have known him, he has developed into an excellent scroller and woodworker in his own rite. His level of work is amazing and he has helped me and the company grow a great deal. He is a partner in every sense of the word, and I am very excited about this opportunity for him to meet everyone and make his own name in the industry.
> 
> I think it will be a great opportunity for him to "mind the store" on his own, as it will help him carve his own space in the woodworking world and meet all the wonderful people that are involved. Jeannie (who initially got me involved in the show and is one of the show organizers) said she has me set up next to her scrollsawing group on one side and with Creative Woodworks and Crafts group on the other so there will be lots of fellowship and friendship and we will all be there to assist each other as necessary. I am truly not worried.
> 
> So for today, I will try again to work on my next design. I still have to glue up the most recent candle tray and I want to have pictures of it there for you tomorrow. There was so much else to attend to with orders and correspondence and planning that I just didn't get to it yesterday.
> 
> It is Saturday and sunny and everything is melting today. A beautiful reminder that Spring is on its way and the show is right around the corner. It will be here in a wink of the eye. But we'll be ready!
> 
> Have a great one!


Awww, Dennis! They are NICE lions though! LOL You know how woodworkers are!

Jeannie and the gang will take care of him. We are hopefully arriving by Wednesday or the latest Thursday and are going to help them set up on Friday so by showtime we will all be "old friends"! He won't even miss me when I am gone from the table ! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Changing Gears *

Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.

I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.

Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.

What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.

I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.

But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.


From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake

Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.

I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.


From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake

I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.

I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.


From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake

I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.

Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)

It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.


From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake

I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Thank you Woody. I generally don't sell my finished stuff - I give most of them away or keep a few pieces. I did have some prints made of my 'big cats' and a couple of other paintings that I offered for sale, and my develop that part of my business in the future. But as I said, I haven't really painted seriously in a while. I love to paint as much as I love to do woodworking and would like to do both if I can. 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


very impressive!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Hang in there, kid. Spring's coming! Just think how good you'll feel on May Day. I never really appreciated May Day until I lived in northern New Hampshire and my first winter saw -42.

BTW, very nice!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Wow, Sheila..I had no idea you were such a talented painter.

Beautifu!!!

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Thought this might go well with the Northern Lights Polar Bear


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks, Martyn! I really enjoy that. I love music of that nature - especially in the morning when I am writing. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


niiiceee night paint, it ain´t easy to make a night scene 
I think the bear looking as nice as you and that is whats wrong 
with him , tooo freindly, if he shuold be darker most be up to the painter

take care
Dennis


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Yes, very nice designs. It's getting so we expect nothing less from you! Some folks got all the talent…! I'm a 'stick-figure' kind of guy…and jealous!

As for stars…I distinctly remember this catchphrase…

A galaxy is composed of gas and dust and stars-billions upon billions of stars.

-Carl Sagan, Cosmos, chapter 1, page 3


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


coming on a treat sheila, i love the idea about the northern lights, and if you need any help with painting lessons, you know where i am ,,LOL

ps, i would leave the polar bear light coloured.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


oh sheila..man you nailed that one…that sure did my heart good to see that…the northern spirit lives within me and always will…....mountains…bears…...northern lights…...they all melt my heart…and your wonderful skills brought them all together for a beautiful painting…...keep at it…my friend from the north….....sorry that winter has not let go yet…but it will soon…..and you will be zippin down the road in that red mustang soon enough…grizz


----------



## dlmckirdy

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Hi Shiela,

I think you are right about the prussian blue wash over the bear. With the moon in the background, the light would not illuminate the side of the bear we are seeing. It looks good with the light colored snowflake, but if you paint it blue, the bear should not be so bright.

Please bear (sic) in mind that I am no painter, just sometimes too reallistic.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Gears *
> 
> Well, I suppose winter isn't over yet. What started to be a sunny and relatively warm day yesterday turned overcast and cold. We even got another layer of snow. Nothing substantial though, just a reminder that we aren't done with the cold weather quite yet. When I took my walk last night, the winds were swirling from all directions. The sky was mostly clear then, and even though there was light snow falling, you could see what seemed like thousands of stars in the sky. It wasn't unpleasant at all.
> 
> I spent the morning doing customer correspondence, and finally after lunch I was able to sit down and get moving on painting the giant snowflake that I designed a couple of weeks ago. This project has been lurking in the corners of my mind ever since I drew up this design for another painting designer. It was one of those times when I had a vision of the finished project, but didn't quite know how to get there. I must have looked at thousands of pictures over the past week and I just couldn't seem to get started on it, for fear of screwing it up.
> 
> Finally, I took the proverbial bull by the horns yesterday morning and I cut four additional insert pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to give it a try. After all, if it didn't come out how I wanted, I would then have lost really nothing. Even with doing that I was apprehensive about beginning.
> 
> What I wanted to paint on it was a Northern Lights scene with a dark and fiery sky and place a polar bear gazing up at the moon. The biggest challenge I saw was making the lights in the sky look illuminated by the lights. My plan is to make a painting pattern of this design and sell the snowflakes as a painting surface, so I need to accomplish the painting in a way where I can write clear and concise instructions so that other painters can accomplish it. But the first order of business was to accomplish it myself.
> 
> I paint so differently when I am doing so to teach or make into a pattern. When I am painting "just to paint", I have the luxury of layering colors back and forth until things come out just how I want them to. I can spend days toning and adjusting things and not have to think twice about it. But when I paint to create a pattern that others can follow, I have to do things in an entirely different way. I have to be organized and present the design step-by-step so that others can understand and follow along. Although it is a given that each artist will put add in their own personality, I have to at least offer the basic building blocks so that they could accomplish the painting. It is a far step from designing my scroll saw patterns, where each step is exact.
> 
> But it is something that I love to do and I thought a change of gears right now was needed - even just for a little while. So I forged on and worked a while and got the background pretty much to what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> Now you have to realize that I just didn't paint this on a whim. I had done the drawings over the past week and kind of mapped out what I wanted there. I had many different reference photographs of the Northern Lights sky and I just kind of came up with my own version of what I had imagined it to be. To get to this particular stage of the painting, it took a couple of hours.
> 
> I then drew up a basic polar bear. One of the joys of having my computer knowledge is that I was able to scan in the drawing and trace it into a vector file so that I could manipulate it to the size and location I felt it looked best. It kind of gives me a preview of how things will be before I touch the paint. I wound up finishing him to this point by the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I still am debating whether he is too bright for the scene or not. I am not sure if I am thrilled with him or not. As I said, I am not really a great cartoonist and there is something about him that I am not entirely happy with, although I can't put my finger on it. I find it would be very difficult to do a fully realistic animal at this size and I just don't know about him. I may wind up giving him a wash with some of the dark prussian blue to tone him down a bit and make him fade into the scene a bit more. I still haven't decided.
> 
> I took a picture with the sample piece sitting on the snowflake frame so you can see how he will wind up. I plan on painting the snowflake in the dark blue tones, as I think it will look different and dramatic.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I am going to recreate this scene again today, this time taking more step by step photos which I am going to include in the pattern. I think I have a bit of a handle on how I accomplished this and hopefully I can do it again with similar results. Practice makes perfect and all of that.
> 
> Switching gears like this is good for me, I believe. It truly helps me from being complacent and having things fall too much into a routine. It has been a couple of years since I have done any serious painting and I want to gently get back into that form of creativity too. Painting for me though is so temperamental and I really need to be in a good state of mind to accomplish anything worth while. The sewing box was one of the first "nicer things" that I attempted designing of late and that along with the skating pond figures encouraged me to continue on in this direction. (By the way - I was over at Diana's the other day and she was doing her needlework. I was happy to say that her sewing box was being used precisely how I intended it to be - to hold her thread and supplies for her current project. I couldn't have been happier!)
> 
> It is funny how taking a break from woodworking designing can still include so much creativity. You wouldn't think that it rests me or makes me feel as if I had a break, but it truly does. There are so man ways we can be creative and many times the different avenues we choose to take are different from what we are use to, yet overlap. While I paint, I also ponder the many ideas I have for scroll sawing designs. Usually by the time I am finished with one thing, I can't wait to get to the next. It is this back and forth that makes things fun and keeps me fresh. I truly think the variety keeps me from getting stagnant.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Thank you all again for your comments. I don't know what I didn't really like about the bear. He is kind of cute, but there was something that I didn't feel comfortable with. Perhaps I am also like Doug and too much of a realist. I do think that I am going to give it a a go and wash him down with some shadows. My feelings were the same - if the moonlight is in the background, he should be back lit and not so bright.

I just need to be brave and do it. After all - its only a painting! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Self-Indulgence *

The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.

I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.

Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.

Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.

Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.

Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.

Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.

But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.

After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.

In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!

It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.


From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake

I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.

After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:


From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake

I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.

So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".

For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


oh let my heart be still…...as ive told you before i wish you could expand your business and let this side of your talents come out and be a part of your business…i dont dare say im your biggest fan , but im in the front row…waving you on…....your paintings help bring my spirit alive..i see them and i soar…wildlife and me are like the popcicle and the stick…....one without the other and they dont work…what would this world be like without our animals…...it just wouldn't be…....well sorry to go off…..i love your paintings…and you know that…i applaud you on…and i hope some day you will have your paintings in a gallery ..for sale…....i hope you can do it…because you have the talent, the ability and they are beautiful…....to me…its like someone who has made the most beautiful piece of furniture but then goes back to making boxes …i know you have to focus on the main part of your business…but i truly believe that this also can be a part…and who knows shelia…it could blossom into a rose and you could become a premiere artist in paintings….you have a talent that i wish i had..let it come out..to me your keeping it sorta buried…well i have ranted and raved…...but i just love your paintings what can i say…find a way to let it come out…its a part of you, and your not doing yourself justice until you fully let it come out and share it with the world…......)))))..........


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Very impressive, Sheila.

You certainly are talented.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks so much Grizz and Lee.  I am glad you all don' t mind me showing my painting here. After all - it is painted on wood and I don't want you all to think I'm slackin'. LOL

Grizz - you are one of my inspirations to paint these bears. Your encouragement regarding my painting has really fueled my ambition on projects like these. I do believe that there will be some way to make it ALL work - painting and woodworking. I just need to find the proper formula. One step at a time, I suppose. (That's OK - I am patient!)

Thanks for the positive feedback and suggestions. I do like hearing other voices and ideas. They are all very helpful.

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


wow, that is very awesome! You have so many talents. Thanks for showing us al you do. It is so neat to see some of the transition steps in your painting. It makes me want to try.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


sheila great to hear you did take a day of (sort of ) 
I can see the second head is more finished but I realy like the look of the face in the first one 
for me its look a lot more realistick from the ear to the front , more angry, more wild 
just needed the last tuch 
and I´m with grizz if you want you can come a long way with painting too
but that will be pure luck nomatter how talented you are hiting the right gallery at the right time is pure luck

take care
Dennis


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Those polar bears are wonderful. I don't see that they need much tweaking at all. I was going thru some old magazines the other day and came across one that was advertising a Art and Woodworking show in New Jersey! And as I read it I saw your name there in the painting portion!! We were there as shoppers. That is where I picked up my DW788. Just thought you might be interested in reliving that piece of history.
Rick & Kathie
www.thescrollerandtoler.com


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Wonderful painting there Sheila, I really like the dark blue background with the white Polar bear. That really sets it off! I guess that's why you are the designer cause I would have never come up with that color combination…. Land of the Midnight Sun!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Indulgence *
> 
> The term "self-indulgence" has different meaning to different people. Some may see it as buying a new tool and perhaps spending a little more than necessary for the better model, others may see it as having that extra bowl of ice cream after a nice Sunday dinner. Since we all have different ideas of what makes us happy, the definition of being "self-indulgent" changes with every person who answers the question. Generally speaking however, it means doing something that we aren't normally able to do that is special to us.
> 
> I look back at my day yesterday as being one of total self- indulgence. It tuned out to be a day where I did something that I have been wanting to do for quite a while, and haven't been able to justify spending the time for me to do. Painting.
> 
> Now those of you who have followed along here are probably wondering what I am talking about, as you have seen me do painting projects from time to time over the past several months. But somehow that was different. There always seemed to be a reason or a purpose behind it. A motive, if you will. I had either planned to give the projects away for a gift or make a pattern to sell or do something that was related to my business with it. But it was never really done just for the simple pleasure of doing it.
> 
> Many of you don't know that I love to paint. Dare I say in this forum that my passion for painting sometimes exceeds my passion for woodworking? I admit, it does at times, although I wouldn't want to go through the rest of my life choosing one over the other. It is as if a parent would have to choose one child over the next.
> 
> Of the two, the woodworking has allowed me to support myself and given me a career. Therefore, since I need to eat and keep a roof over my head, it is the one that is my focus most of the time. It is what I call the 'meat and potatoes' of my life and I am very thankful for the success that I have achieved in it.
> 
> Things have been tough for my business over the past several years, as you all know. But they are finally getting to a point where I am not so apprehensive about things. I don't see myself slowing down any time soon, as any successful self-employed person can tell you it just isn't in the cards. But I do find that it is OK to back away for a day or so and do something that may or may not benefit my business at all.
> 
> Over the years I have painted several what I will call "nice" paintings. These aren't off of patterns, but are my own creations, using photographs for reference. My favorite subject to paint is realistic wildlife, and I find myself getting lost in creating them. I keep them tucked away on gallery page on my site and I only have one quality painting hanging here in my home to remind me that "I can". That painting is of a cheetah that I created in 2005 and it has been difficult for me to top it, as it is one of my favorites. With my business struggling over the past several years, I could not justify the time it would take to attempt to paint more. Any spare time whatsoever would be spent working on my business.
> 
> But I have finally reached a point where I am beginning to feel comfortable and creative again. I am not saying that I am shopping for a Farrari or anything like that - perhaps just the fact that I am not losing money anymore is enough for me. I live a very simple existence and because of that, it frees me up and allows me to enjoy all the beauty around me. It also seems that it is allowing me time to be truly creative and take some time to do exactly what I want to do, no matter how silly or frivolous. And for me it is to paint.
> 
> After painting the Northern Lights scene on Saturday, I had mentioned that I wasn't quite happy with the bear. I don't think it is all bad, but I said before, I am not really a cartoonist and I found the painting to be somewhere in between cartoon and realism. It was as if I was consciously trying to do something whimsical and my sub-conscious wanted to do something more realistic. The two were battling inside me and the result, although nice, was not something that I was completely comfortable with.
> 
> In looking through my reference files of polar bear photos yesterday to see what the problem may have been, an idea came to me. I suddenly had the urge to paint a realistic and detailed bear. I knew I had other things to do, but I really didn't care. Don't I deserve a day off too? I settled in and took another 8" circular wood blank that I had cut the day before and just started painting. And it felt great!
> 
> It had been so long since I painted in this style, I wasn't sure I would get it right, but I forged on. I laid down the undercoating and toning and was quite encouraged. It looked odd, but I saw the my vision coming to life and I knew I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I used acrylics for this work. DecoArt has a medium called "Canvas Gel" which is a clear jelly-like additive which not only extends the drying time of acrylic paints, but also allows better blending. The label says it allows acrylics to "preform like oil paints" which is a little bit of a stretch, but it does help a great deal with keeping the paint workable longer and also varying the transparency for glazing and washing and toning your work. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> After about three or four hours, here is where he is at:
> 
> 
> From Northern Lights Polar Bear Snowflake
> 
> I planned on finishing him after supper, but we had unexpected company, which was also a nice treat. I still want to improve the highlights on the top of his head and snout and work on his nose a bit. These will be subtle refinements, but will greatly improve the overall look of the painting.
> 
> So what am I going to do with him? I really don't know. Of course, he will fit inside the snowflake frame if I choose, but I am not really sure that I want that. I could possibly try to make an instructional pattern as to how I accomplished him, but it would definitely be geared for a more advanced painter, as much of the process of painting him will be "feel".
> 
> For now, I feel that I am just going to look at him and enjoy him. I know he isn't perfect, but he shows me that I didn't forget how to paint and with some improvement, I can create some nice paintings. I know they will never really support me, but just knowing that I can do them makes me feel really good inside. From what I hear from many of you here, that is the reason why you all do what you do with your woodworking. I had almost forgotten what that feels like. And this is a great reminder.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks again to you all! It feels good to get back in the swing of things with painting. After not doing something for a while, I tend to get scared and put it off. Sometimes it is a matter of just jumping in and trying. After all, it is only a piece of board. If it doesn't come out, it isn't a big deal. Now I will have the challenge of figuring out a way to frame it nicely, as it was only a practice piece. The snowflake frame may look too 'crafty' for it. Besides - that is only ply wood and I want something nicer. I will have to think this one through . . . 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Some Woodworking*

I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.

It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.

Here is a picture of the basic tray:


From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set

I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.


From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set

For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.

The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.


From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set

The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:


From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set

It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.


From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set


From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set

Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.

Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.

I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.

I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.

I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.

With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


your projects really amaze me. keep on keepin on. the Hickory n Walnut are a good blend


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Very cool designs, Sheila.

I especially like one in the last photo.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Those are nice. I hope you enjoyed your break away to painting. I know from your words sometimes that you like painting and scrolling, as much one as the other. You have outdone yourself on these though. 
How large is the center round part of the tray in the first photo? 
I just ordered over sixty dollars worth of patterns the other day, so finances will probably stop me from getting it for a little while, but as soon as I seen that first photo I thought of my daughter (she's plays flute in the high school band).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thanks so much everyone.

I do like both woodworking and painting and I wish that there were more hours in a day to accomplish everything I want to make. I also love doing segmentation designs, which take up a lot more time with all the shaping and all. And then there is the carving I want to learn. And turning . . . . (well, you get the idea!)

The center of the tray is about 4" in diameter, so it will hold a large jar candle. I try to keep that consistent with all the large candle trays. They can also make nice frames though, I think. 

Sheila


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Now those are very neat Sheila! I know a few friends here local whom would love the musical tray …


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


these are very nice sheila, your designs never fail to amaze me, i really like candle settings like this ..hope you have a good day…grizz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I also thought clock when I seen it Sheila. The bottom of the middle, all I'd have to do is drill it out with a forstner bit to install a clock insert. Add a small piece to the back with my keyhole slot routed into it and it's make a beautiful wall hanging clock.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


These are really nice and I am sure they will sell well. There seems to be no end to your creative imagination, but that's good!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


they are stonkers sheila, i must admit i'm not usually into fretwork too much but these i really like, great idea beautifully executed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I am glad you all like them!

William - any one of the small holders can easily be modified for a clock pattern. Those mini-clocks would fit right in there, I think. That is a nice suggestion. 

Erwin - I hope you and Edith are feeling a little bit better. It is good to hear from you.

And Steve - is "stonkers" a British term? I have never heard of it before. Should I be flattered or insulted??? LOL


Sheila


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Very imaginative Sheila really really like the way you did variations on the theme…....Mmmm that sounds like a good title for an orchestral piece. Seriously though they're great.
Regards
Trevor


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


you should be flattered sheila, i've never seen a bad thing yet, and knowing your talents i never will either, have phun…


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila.

As usual, beautiful work! As an ex drum major of a military pipe band, I *love *the musical theme.

I'll get my scroll saw out of moth balls *yet!*


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Sheila I think the tray and hangers look wonderfull and match 
but for once I allso think your partner has out done you  smile you are a great inspire to all
great cooperation on this 
thank´s for sharing it with us 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


LOL Steve! I am just kidding with you! (Although I have never heard that phrase before.)

Tiny - you need to give it a try! This theme was not difficult at all to cut.

And Dennis - Thanks for making us BOTH smile!  I think he is a wonderful designer and yes, he does do better than I do on MANY designs! But as long as he doesn't start his own company, nothing makes me happier!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


seing you grow like you have the last year he better not consider it 
becourse then I will call out the dragonlongboats and go in Viking across the ocean
and bring him back to his seat 

have a great evening both of you 
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila,
The music plays … nice to hear and you make the notes nice to see… Awesome design. I like best among those design elements is the G-clef. It reminds me of the swirling effect. Most of my iron grills at home are designed with G-clef motives.. 
Take care,


----------



## Sodabowski

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hey Sheila,

I would definately see an acoustic guitar with such a soundhole rosette around it. Love your stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Some Woodworking*
> 
> I finally got back to doing some woodworking yesterday. I had finished drawing this pattern up last week and got it cut out, but it seemed that I was in several other directions the past several days and it was kind of woven in between all the other things I was doing.
> 
> It is a simple design by my own standards, and I had mixed feelings about it. I find however that every design doesn't have to be complex to be successful, and I think it will have a wide appeal. After seeing it finished though, I think it looks nice. My partner also created some designs on this theme for smaller votive or tea light candles. He has been making some nice complimentary pieces to my larger tray sets and they are selling very well. It is nice to offer a variety of sizes of these holders, as different people have different tastes in what they want.
> 
> Here is a picture of the basic tray:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> I used hickory and walnut for the overly pieces. I included a variety of notes and musical notation marks in the pattern, with three sizes of each symbol. That way people can use them for other purposes, too.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> For the finish, I used my favorite mineral oil and allowed it to dry a couple of days. I then sprayed it with several coats of shellac. I love the warm color that the hickory turns when oiled. It soaked it up like a sponge, as it must have been very dry, but came back to life very nicely with the application.
> 
> The walnut too took on a rich, dark color. I was afraid that it wouldn't show up well for the photographs, but it looks OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> The complimentary pieces that my partner made are done in maple. He likes to use spray poly for the finish and did so here:
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> It was more difficult to photograph the treble clef holder and make it look good, so I kept it at an overhead shot like this. I think it conveys what it looks like alright though, and you can get the idea of what is going on. They seem to look much better in person however, and I may want to re-take the pictures when I figure out a better angle.
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> 
> From SLD348 Musical Candle Tray and Charm Set
> 
> Overall, I think they are two nice projects. If the other smaller trays are any indication, they should all do well. I heard from a customer yesterday that made a couple of the candle trays that he took them to work to show his colleagues, as he had intended to take them to a craft show and just wanted his co-workers to see them, and not only did he sell those two, but he also had orders for five additional tray sets I like to hear that - especially with the economy still being what it is. I am very happy for him.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears again and move in yet another direction. I have been asked to teach a painting class or two when I go to the States and I need to draw up the designs for the class. DecoArt has already agreed to supply the paint and I need to get a color list to them so they know what I will need. I can't do that until I design the project, so I need to get moving on that.
> 
> I have decided to teach some individual sea shell magnets. With summer coming, they will be a nice little project that most people will enjoy. In painting them, I will incorporate several of the basic techniques that are the basis of most painting projects: base coating, float shading, dry brushing highlights and basic line work. Since sea shells are something that can vary a great deal from shell to shell, it is a very forgiving subject. That means even a lesser-skilled painter will be able to accomplish the design fairly easily and it will encourage them to continue on with painting other things. I think it will be a great project for people to get their feet wet and try out painting.
> 
> I already have several (hundred) photographs of shells, and need to pick through and see which ones I will choose to draw up and make a pattern for the classes. I plan to make good headway on it today.
> 
> I also need to finish up the bears and snowflakes. I need to repaint the original Northern Lights project and really break it down so that I can teach it. That will be a little bit of a challenge, but I want to do it while the process is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get at it. I love being focused and busy and checking things off of the list. It really makes the days fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I get a lot of requests for musical themed projects. They are always well-received and it seems that many people are looking for more. I do plan to do more items on that line, and I am happy that you enjoy these. The guitar is also a wonderful idea I am thinking about. Thank you so much for the suggestion.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Things are Falling Into Place*

As the days pass by quickly, I realize that I am down to four weeks until it is time to leave for the show in Saratoga Springs. One by one I am getting things lined up and ready. I spoke to Jeannie today (who is my friend that is deeply involved in the show and nominated me in the first place) and we went over several details about the coming event. All is falling into place.

I was getting (just a little) worried because Jeannie was to set up my hotel arrangements and find a place for us to stay. Something reasonably priced, yet clean and safe. I am not picky and with the little time that will be spent in the room, all we want and need is somewhere clean to lay our heads and shower. Jeannie told me yesterday that she was cleaning out her craft room so it would be ready for us to stay there with her and her husband Bill. I was thrilled to hear that because not only will it save us the cost of the room each night (lathe money!), but also allow us for some good quality time together 'after hours' when everything calms down. I am so fortunate to have such a good friend.

Coincidentally, yesterday on Facebook another friend posted a video taken at a wood show that "our group" attended approximately seven years ago. The show was in Tennessee and our usual group gathered from Iowa, Alabama, Georgia, Wisconsin, Michigan, New York, Illinois and other places. The weekend was like a family reunion, and we all booked the same hotel so we could all hang out together. This particular hotel had a central indoor pool and the pool area turned out to be our gathering area in the evenings when we would 'unwind'. Also, it was our friend Rick's birthday so we had gotten a cake and silly gifts to celebrate. (I found at WalMart a 6 ft long stuffed catfish, whiskers included, that he says he still has to this day!)

It was a festive party and a fun group and inevitably we got a little rowdy. It was only a matter of time before someone wound up in the pool. Actually, there were two victims - my friend Leldon and our friend Pat. It seems that Rick was on the balcony looking down with his camera at just the right moment to record a video of them getting pushed in. It was quite funny and although blurry, you could tell who the offenders were.

When I first watched the video, I was instantly brought back to a great time with wonderful people. What good friends we were and what fun we had in each others company. Then, after reading a remark of 'revenge' from Leldon on my facebook, I watched it again and realized that I was one of the ones who was "very close" to pushing him in. I honestly don't remember being an instigator, but after watching a couple of times, it was indeed me who helped give the final shove, and then stood there clapping like a seal once they were in. It's funny how we forget some details, isn't it?

Many of those people are going to be at the show, including Leldon. And from talking to Jeannie yesterday, there are many more fun people to meet. There are so many people that are involved with the core of woodworking in that area that I will be meeting and working with and learning from that I get more excited every day.

Jeannie wants me to teach a painting class too, so I spent the day working on the projects to teach for that. I finished drawing up ten sea shell ornaments that I am going to make into pattern packets to teach at the show. I am only going to teach one ornament per class, but then I will send home the pattern and cut outs so that the students can continue to try to apply what they learn on their own. I think shells are a wonderful little subject because they are quite forgiving in their design, yet use several of the basic techniques used in decorative painting. It will be very easy for someone to be successful at making this project, even if it is their first attempt and the final ornaments can be used in many applications with other crafts.

I went through hundreds of photographs of shells to pick a group of shells that varied in size and shape, yet looked nice as a set. I think I have a nice group though and they really look good together. I finished drawing them before dinner and cut them out last evening, and I plan to work on getting them painted today. I want to get them finished today so that I can notify DecoArt which colors I need for the class, as they have agreed to supply paint for the event. I also need to look into getting some paint brushes that I can use to teach the class at a reasonable cost. It would be difficult to teach without brushes.

It seems that one by one, I am getting things lined up and everything is falling into place. Jeannie tells me that they have arranged for someone to take videos of when I saw at the class, and I also asked for some sort of dry erase board and easel so that I can illustrate some of the points that I want to make prior to me demonstrating by cutting. After the painting class material is finished, I am going to start working in earnest on the written materials that I am going to hand out for the class. I already have basic outlines of what I am going to talk about, but this will solidify things more and I will go into detail about certain ideas and techniques and really help me in finishing up this part of the planning. It seems that my biggest fear of "running out of things to talk about" will not be realized.

The days are busy and short, it seems. But in four short weeks, I will already be on the road. I know from experience that the time is going to go by so quickly and if I don't check things off now, I will find myself pushing and wishing for 'just one more day' to prepare. I don't want to do that to myself. I want to be able to enjoy every aspect of this opportunity without the self-imposed stress of not being prepared.

So far, so good.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> As the days pass by quickly, I realize that I am down to four weeks until it is time to leave for the show in Saratoga Springs. One by one I am getting things lined up and ready. I spoke to Jeannie today (who is my friend that is deeply involved in the show and nominated me in the first place) and we went over several details about the coming event. All is falling into place.
> 
> I was getting (just a little) worried because Jeannie was to set up my hotel arrangements and find a place for us to stay. Something reasonably priced, yet clean and safe. I am not picky and with the little time that will be spent in the room, all we want and need is somewhere clean to lay our heads and shower. Jeannie told me yesterday that she was cleaning out her craft room so it would be ready for us to stay there with her and her husband Bill. I was thrilled to hear that because not only will it save us the cost of the room each night (lathe money!), but also allow us for some good quality time together 'after hours' when everything calms down. I am so fortunate to have such a good friend.
> 
> Coincidentally, yesterday on Facebook another friend posted a video taken at a wood show that "our group" attended approximately seven years ago. The show was in Tennessee and our usual group gathered from Iowa, Alabama, Georgia, Wisconsin, Michigan, New York, Illinois and other places. The weekend was like a family reunion, and we all booked the same hotel so we could all hang out together. This particular hotel had a central indoor pool and the pool area turned out to be our gathering area in the evenings when we would 'unwind'. Also, it was our friend Rick's birthday so we had gotten a cake and silly gifts to celebrate. (I found at WalMart a 6 ft long stuffed catfish, whiskers included, that he says he still has to this day!)
> 
> It was a festive party and a fun group and inevitably we got a little rowdy. It was only a matter of time before someone wound up in the pool. Actually, there were two victims - my friend Leldon and our friend Pat. It seems that Rick was on the balcony looking down with his camera at just the right moment to record a video of them getting pushed in. It was quite funny and although blurry, you could tell who the offenders were.
> 
> When I first watched the video, I was instantly brought back to a great time with wonderful people. What good friends we were and what fun we had in each others company. Then, after reading a remark of 'revenge' from Leldon on my facebook, I watched it again and realized that I was one of the ones who was "very close" to pushing him in. I honestly don't remember being an instigator, but after watching a couple of times, it was indeed me who helped give the final shove, and then stood there clapping like a seal once they were in. It's funny how we forget some details, isn't it?
> 
> Many of those people are going to be at the show, including Leldon. And from talking to Jeannie yesterday, there are many more fun people to meet. There are so many people that are involved with the core of woodworking in that area that I will be meeting and working with and learning from that I get more excited every day.
> 
> Jeannie wants me to teach a painting class too, so I spent the day working on the projects to teach for that. I finished drawing up ten sea shell ornaments that I am going to make into pattern packets to teach at the show. I am only going to teach one ornament per class, but then I will send home the pattern and cut outs so that the students can continue to try to apply what they learn on their own. I think shells are a wonderful little subject because they are quite forgiving in their design, yet use several of the basic techniques used in decorative painting. It will be very easy for someone to be successful at making this project, even if it is their first attempt and the final ornaments can be used in many applications with other crafts.
> 
> I went through hundreds of photographs of shells to pick a group of shells that varied in size and shape, yet looked nice as a set. I think I have a nice group though and they really look good together. I finished drawing them before dinner and cut them out last evening, and I plan to work on getting them painted today. I want to get them finished today so that I can notify DecoArt which colors I need for the class, as they have agreed to supply paint for the event. I also need to look into getting some paint brushes that I can use to teach the class at a reasonable cost. It would be difficult to teach without brushes.
> 
> It seems that one by one, I am getting things lined up and everything is falling into place. Jeannie tells me that they have arranged for someone to take videos of when I saw at the class, and I also asked for some sort of dry erase board and easel so that I can illustrate some of the points that I want to make prior to me demonstrating by cutting. After the painting class material is finished, I am going to start working in earnest on the written materials that I am going to hand out for the class. I already have basic outlines of what I am going to talk about, but this will solidify things more and I will go into detail about certain ideas and techniques and really help me in finishing up this part of the planning. It seems that my biggest fear of "running out of things to talk about" will not be realized.
> 
> The days are busy and short, it seems. But in four short weeks, I will already be on the road. I know from experience that the time is going to go by so quickly and if I don't check things off now, I will find myself pushing and wishing for 'just one more day' to prepare. I don't want to do that to myself. I want to be able to enjoy every aspect of this opportunity without the self-imposed stress of not being prepared.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


ooh those sweet memery´s ........look out ,a train with a sweet rewenge is at full speed … 
it looks like you are going to be treaded as a star in and the day´s around the show 
since the they try to live up to your preperation to it , not bad …not bad at all

take care
Dennis


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Falling Into Place*
> 
> As the days pass by quickly, I realize that I am down to four weeks until it is time to leave for the show in Saratoga Springs. One by one I am getting things lined up and ready. I spoke to Jeannie today (who is my friend that is deeply involved in the show and nominated me in the first place) and we went over several details about the coming event. All is falling into place.
> 
> I was getting (just a little) worried because Jeannie was to set up my hotel arrangements and find a place for us to stay. Something reasonably priced, yet clean and safe. I am not picky and with the little time that will be spent in the room, all we want and need is somewhere clean to lay our heads and shower. Jeannie told me yesterday that she was cleaning out her craft room so it would be ready for us to stay there with her and her husband Bill. I was thrilled to hear that because not only will it save us the cost of the room each night (lathe money!), but also allow us for some good quality time together 'after hours' when everything calms down. I am so fortunate to have such a good friend.
> 
> Coincidentally, yesterday on Facebook another friend posted a video taken at a wood show that "our group" attended approximately seven years ago. The show was in Tennessee and our usual group gathered from Iowa, Alabama, Georgia, Wisconsin, Michigan, New York, Illinois and other places. The weekend was like a family reunion, and we all booked the same hotel so we could all hang out together. This particular hotel had a central indoor pool and the pool area turned out to be our gathering area in the evenings when we would 'unwind'. Also, it was our friend Rick's birthday so we had gotten a cake and silly gifts to celebrate. (I found at WalMart a 6 ft long stuffed catfish, whiskers included, that he says he still has to this day!)
> 
> It was a festive party and a fun group and inevitably we got a little rowdy. It was only a matter of time before someone wound up in the pool. Actually, there were two victims - my friend Leldon and our friend Pat. It seems that Rick was on the balcony looking down with his camera at just the right moment to record a video of them getting pushed in. It was quite funny and although blurry, you could tell who the offenders were.
> 
> When I first watched the video, I was instantly brought back to a great time with wonderful people. What good friends we were and what fun we had in each others company. Then, after reading a remark of 'revenge' from Leldon on my facebook, I watched it again and realized that I was one of the ones who was "very close" to pushing him in. I honestly don't remember being an instigator, but after watching a couple of times, it was indeed me who helped give the final shove, and then stood there clapping like a seal once they were in. It's funny how we forget some details, isn't it?
> 
> Many of those people are going to be at the show, including Leldon. And from talking to Jeannie yesterday, there are many more fun people to meet. There are so many people that are involved with the core of woodworking in that area that I will be meeting and working with and learning from that I get more excited every day.
> 
> Jeannie wants me to teach a painting class too, so I spent the day working on the projects to teach for that. I finished drawing up ten sea shell ornaments that I am going to make into pattern packets to teach at the show. I am only going to teach one ornament per class, but then I will send home the pattern and cut outs so that the students can continue to try to apply what they learn on their own. I think shells are a wonderful little subject because they are quite forgiving in their design, yet use several of the basic techniques used in decorative painting. It will be very easy for someone to be successful at making this project, even if it is their first attempt and the final ornaments can be used in many applications with other crafts.
> 
> I went through hundreds of photographs of shells to pick a group of shells that varied in size and shape, yet looked nice as a set. I think I have a nice group though and they really look good together. I finished drawing them before dinner and cut them out last evening, and I plan to work on getting them painted today. I want to get them finished today so that I can notify DecoArt which colors I need for the class, as they have agreed to supply paint for the event. I also need to look into getting some paint brushes that I can use to teach the class at a reasonable cost. It would be difficult to teach without brushes.
> 
> It seems that one by one, I am getting things lined up and everything is falling into place. Jeannie tells me that they have arranged for someone to take videos of when I saw at the class, and I also asked for some sort of dry erase board and easel so that I can illustrate some of the points that I want to make prior to me demonstrating by cutting. After the painting class material is finished, I am going to start working in earnest on the written materials that I am going to hand out for the class. I already have basic outlines of what I am going to talk about, but this will solidify things more and I will go into detail about certain ideas and techniques and really help me in finishing up this part of the planning. It seems that my biggest fear of "running out of things to talk about" will not be realized.
> 
> The days are busy and short, it seems. But in four short weeks, I will already be on the road. I know from experience that the time is going to go by so quickly and if I don't check things off now, I will find myself pushing and wishing for 'just one more day' to prepare. I don't want to do that to myself. I want to be able to enjoy every aspect of this opportunity without the self-imposed stress of not being prepared.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Well Shelia, it sounds like you are geared up to hit the road. I would say from experience, make a list and start loading things now. There are going to be things you forget to pack no matter how prepaired you are. Remember that when you find yourself in panic mode during the show. Also remember no matter how freaked out you get, it won't help matters. Enjoy!

Oh yeah,...don't forget to pack your bathing suit. You might need it if the revenge factor kicks in!! LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrollgirl Sells Sea Shells in Saratoga Springs*

Alright. I couldn't resist the title. I suppose that I have sea shells on the brain.

I spent the majority of the day yesterday once again preparing for the classes that I will be teaching a the show. With most of the scroll saw things lined up, that leaves the task of getting the painting items done and ready to go. Even though I have several weeks until I leave, I need to get this all in order and done because I have to order the paint and line up the brushes and all of that.

Getting the paint will be easy. I just need to choose the colors that I will be using and notify my representative at DecoArt which colors to send. I really enjoy working with DecoArt. I am involved in what they call their "Helping Artist" program which is where they assist designers and teachers in order to get better exposure for their products. There used to be several companies which had programs such as this, but with times as they are in the craft industry, they have mostly seemed to cut back or eliminate these programs altogether.

DecoArt however, is still going strong in their support for their designers and teachers, as they realize that this type of exposure is a great way for them to advertise to a very targeted audience. After all, if students see a teacher using a certain brand of paint, there is a very likely chance that they will want to buy it too. The same goes for designing. As far as DecoArt is concerned, the more they can encourage designers to use their products in their painting designs, the better it is for the company.

Many of you have read that I am a big fan of this company. Not only do I feel that their products are superior, but they are also very economical and widely available and their customer service is great. Besides that, they have a huge array of products which cover just about any painting and finishing need. They also have an extensive website where customers can find free projects, as well as information on the products.

In addition to providing pamphlets and written information about their products for me to distribute at the show, DecoArt is going to also provide paint for my classes. But in order to get that, I need to get them a color list of what I need and that means that the project has to be done soon.

The other major thing I need to accomplish is to obtain brushes for my students to use. I usually teach somewhere around 20 students at these types of shows. In classes such as this, I typically use five different paint brushes because I try to cover several different techniques for the students to learn. Realistically, that would be the absolute minimum number of different brushes needed to do a project such as this. So even at a minimum estimate, I would need 100 paint brushes for the class.

When I used to teach several years ago, I worked very closely with Lowe-Cornell paint brushes. I loved their products and they had a great support program for designers and teachers and would supply brushes for all the larger shows where I taught. I had quite a supply of "teaching paint brushes" which were only used a couple of times in class. Over the years, however, I pretty much have exhausted that supply, as I enjoy giving samples out to people who have an interest and are just getting started. This, I feel is good for everyone. The student gets used to using a nice brush and will in all probability become a long term customer.

But it has been many years since I have taught a painting class at a show like this with so many students and as I said, my own supply of brushes is next to nothing. Although I really like the Lowe-Cornell brand, when shopping in Halifax a couple of months ago I was surprised when I went to buy the brushes I was used to using as to how costly they have become. The 1/4" angular shader, which is a brush I use frequently, was over $8. The larger wash brush that I use for glazing and applying finish coat to most of my projects was over $28. It had been so long since I purchased brushes, that I hadn't realized the high cost of them. I immediately started looking for a sensible alternative.

Long story short, I decided to go with the Artist's Club line of brushes (www.artistsclub.com) I have used their products and ordered from the since I began painting over 15 years ago and they are a really good company. They have their own signature line of brushes and I decided to try some of them. It turns out that they preform beautifully and the best part of all is that they are very reasonably priced. For example the same 1/4" angular shader brush is priced at under $3.00.

This is the same company that I have been talking with regarding my skating pond pattern and we are working on getting it into their catalog for the holiday season. I am in the process of seeing if we can also work something out with them providing brushes for my class and helping me out, as I already like and recommend their products. It would work out really nice if we can come to an agreement on things, as it would provide a source for all the new people who will be introduced to painting at this show. I will keep you posted as to how things turn out.

The remainder of the day was spent actually getting started on painting the ornaments. I like doing ornaments because they are small and can be finished in the typical two hour time frame that I like to have for the classes. I drew up ten sea shells, and although I will only be teaching one per class, I am going to include the pattern packet and the wood blanks for the other shells so that the student can go home and continue to try. The ornaments can be used as refrigerator magnets or glued to a plain picture frame or used in a variety of ways for decorating. I will also be able to offer the pattern on my site and for sale. It is a win/win use of my time.

So far, here is what I have done. A sea horse:


From SLDP104 Seashells

A star fish:


From SLDP104 Seashells

And a scallop shell:


From SLDP104 Seashells

I think it will make a nice set and a great starter project for someone learning to paint. Shells are so different from each other and it is a very forgiving type of design which any level of painter can easily achieve and also learn the basic techniques of painting.

Although I am not going to be able to actually teach this class at the show (there just isn't enough time!) I am going to offer the class the week after as I am coming back through Saratoga Springs on my way back home. I plan to spend a couple of additional days with Jeannie and Bill and they are setting up these classes with their woodworkers clubs. It should be a fun time for sure.

I find myself feeling calmer as each loose end is tied up. I should be able to finish this project today (or at least be close enough to order the paint tomorrow) and I will then begin to really focus on my outline for my presentations at the show. It is good to see everything fall into place so nicely.

Until tomorrow then, have a wonderful day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl Sells Sea Shells in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Alright. I couldn't resist the title. I suppose that I have sea shells on the brain.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday once again preparing for the classes that I will be teaching a the show. With most of the scroll saw things lined up, that leaves the task of getting the painting items done and ready to go. Even though I have several weeks until I leave, I need to get this all in order and done because I have to order the paint and line up the brushes and all of that.
> 
> Getting the paint will be easy. I just need to choose the colors that I will be using and notify my representative at DecoArt which colors to send. I really enjoy working with DecoArt. I am involved in what they call their "Helping Artist" program which is where they assist designers and teachers in order to get better exposure for their products. There used to be several companies which had programs such as this, but with times as they are in the craft industry, they have mostly seemed to cut back or eliminate these programs altogether.
> 
> DecoArt however, is still going strong in their support for their designers and teachers, as they realize that this type of exposure is a great way for them to advertise to a very targeted audience. After all, if students see a teacher using a certain brand of paint, there is a very likely chance that they will want to buy it too. The same goes for designing. As far as DecoArt is concerned, the more they can encourage designers to use their products in their painting designs, the better it is for the company.
> 
> Many of you have read that I am a big fan of this company. Not only do I feel that their products are superior, but they are also very economical and widely available and their customer service is great. Besides that, they have a huge array of products which cover just about any painting and finishing need. They also have an extensive website where customers can find free projects, as well as information on the products.
> 
> In addition to providing pamphlets and written information about their products for me to distribute at the show, DecoArt is going to also provide paint for my classes. But in order to get that, I need to get them a color list of what I need and that means that the project has to be done soon.
> 
> The other major thing I need to accomplish is to obtain brushes for my students to use. I usually teach somewhere around 20 students at these types of shows. In classes such as this, I typically use five different paint brushes because I try to cover several different techniques for the students to learn. Realistically, that would be the absolute minimum number of different brushes needed to do a project such as this. So even at a minimum estimate, I would need 100 paint brushes for the class.
> 
> When I used to teach several years ago, I worked very closely with Lowe-Cornell paint brushes. I loved their products and they had a great support program for designers and teachers and would supply brushes for all the larger shows where I taught. I had quite a supply of "teaching paint brushes" which were only used a couple of times in class. Over the years, however, I pretty much have exhausted that supply, as I enjoy giving samples out to people who have an interest and are just getting started. This, I feel is good for everyone. The student gets used to using a nice brush and will in all probability become a long term customer.
> 
> But it has been many years since I have taught a painting class at a show like this with so many students and as I said, my own supply of brushes is next to nothing. Although I really like the Lowe-Cornell brand, when shopping in Halifax a couple of months ago I was surprised when I went to buy the brushes I was used to using as to how costly they have become. The 1/4" angular shader, which is a brush I use frequently, was over $8. The larger wash brush that I use for glazing and applying finish coat to most of my projects was over $28. It had been so long since I purchased brushes, that I hadn't realized the high cost of them. I immediately started looking for a sensible alternative.
> 
> Long story short, I decided to go with the Artist's Club line of brushes (www.artistsclub.com) I have used their products and ordered from the since I began painting over 15 years ago and they are a really good company. They have their own signature line of brushes and I decided to try some of them. It turns out that they preform beautifully and the best part of all is that they are very reasonably priced. For example the same 1/4" angular shader brush is priced at under $3.00.
> 
> This is the same company that I have been talking with regarding my skating pond pattern and we are working on getting it into their catalog for the holiday season. I am in the process of seeing if we can also work something out with them providing brushes for my class and helping me out, as I already like and recommend their products. It would work out really nice if we can come to an agreement on things, as it would provide a source for all the new people who will be introduced to painting at this show. I will keep you posted as to how things turn out.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent actually getting started on painting the ornaments. I like doing ornaments because they are small and can be finished in the typical two hour time frame that I like to have for the classes. I drew up ten sea shells, and although I will only be teaching one per class, I am going to include the pattern packet and the wood blanks for the other shells so that the student can go home and continue to try. The ornaments can be used as refrigerator magnets or glued to a plain picture frame or used in a variety of ways for decorating. I will also be able to offer the pattern on my site and for sale. It is a win/win use of my time.
> 
> So far, here is what I have done. A sea horse:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> A star fish:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> And a scallop shell:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I think it will make a nice set and a great starter project for someone learning to paint. Shells are so different from each other and it is a very forgiving type of design which any level of painter can easily achieve and also learn the basic techniques of painting.
> 
> Although I am not going to be able to actually teach this class at the show (there just isn't enough time!) I am going to offer the class the week after as I am coming back through Saratoga Springs on my way back home. I plan to spend a couple of additional days with Jeannie and Bill and they are setting up these classes with their woodworkers clubs. It should be a fun time for sure.
> 
> I find myself feeling calmer as each loose end is tied up. I should be able to finish this project today (or at least be close enough to order the paint tomorrow) and I will then begin to really focus on my outline for my presentations at the show. It is good to see everything fall into place so nicely.
> 
> Until tomorrow then, have a wonderful day!


Now your just showing off!!! LOL

I envy your talent.

I'm still working on getting my stick figure people to look presentable.

Very nice, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl Sells Sea Shells in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Alright. I couldn't resist the title. I suppose that I have sea shells on the brain.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday once again preparing for the classes that I will be teaching a the show. With most of the scroll saw things lined up, that leaves the task of getting the painting items done and ready to go. Even though I have several weeks until I leave, I need to get this all in order and done because I have to order the paint and line up the brushes and all of that.
> 
> Getting the paint will be easy. I just need to choose the colors that I will be using and notify my representative at DecoArt which colors to send. I really enjoy working with DecoArt. I am involved in what they call their "Helping Artist" program which is where they assist designers and teachers in order to get better exposure for their products. There used to be several companies which had programs such as this, but with times as they are in the craft industry, they have mostly seemed to cut back or eliminate these programs altogether.
> 
> DecoArt however, is still going strong in their support for their designers and teachers, as they realize that this type of exposure is a great way for them to advertise to a very targeted audience. After all, if students see a teacher using a certain brand of paint, there is a very likely chance that they will want to buy it too. The same goes for designing. As far as DecoArt is concerned, the more they can encourage designers to use their products in their painting designs, the better it is for the company.
> 
> Many of you have read that I am a big fan of this company. Not only do I feel that their products are superior, but they are also very economical and widely available and their customer service is great. Besides that, they have a huge array of products which cover just about any painting and finishing need. They also have an extensive website where customers can find free projects, as well as information on the products.
> 
> In addition to providing pamphlets and written information about their products for me to distribute at the show, DecoArt is going to also provide paint for my classes. But in order to get that, I need to get them a color list of what I need and that means that the project has to be done soon.
> 
> The other major thing I need to accomplish is to obtain brushes for my students to use. I usually teach somewhere around 20 students at these types of shows. In classes such as this, I typically use five different paint brushes because I try to cover several different techniques for the students to learn. Realistically, that would be the absolute minimum number of different brushes needed to do a project such as this. So even at a minimum estimate, I would need 100 paint brushes for the class.
> 
> When I used to teach several years ago, I worked very closely with Lowe-Cornell paint brushes. I loved their products and they had a great support program for designers and teachers and would supply brushes for all the larger shows where I taught. I had quite a supply of "teaching paint brushes" which were only used a couple of times in class. Over the years, however, I pretty much have exhausted that supply, as I enjoy giving samples out to people who have an interest and are just getting started. This, I feel is good for everyone. The student gets used to using a nice brush and will in all probability become a long term customer.
> 
> But it has been many years since I have taught a painting class at a show like this with so many students and as I said, my own supply of brushes is next to nothing. Although I really like the Lowe-Cornell brand, when shopping in Halifax a couple of months ago I was surprised when I went to buy the brushes I was used to using as to how costly they have become. The 1/4" angular shader, which is a brush I use frequently, was over $8. The larger wash brush that I use for glazing and applying finish coat to most of my projects was over $28. It had been so long since I purchased brushes, that I hadn't realized the high cost of them. I immediately started looking for a sensible alternative.
> 
> Long story short, I decided to go with the Artist's Club line of brushes (www.artistsclub.com) I have used their products and ordered from the since I began painting over 15 years ago and they are a really good company. They have their own signature line of brushes and I decided to try some of them. It turns out that they preform beautifully and the best part of all is that they are very reasonably priced. For example the same 1/4" angular shader brush is priced at under $3.00.
> 
> This is the same company that I have been talking with regarding my skating pond pattern and we are working on getting it into their catalog for the holiday season. I am in the process of seeing if we can also work something out with them providing brushes for my class and helping me out, as I already like and recommend their products. It would work out really nice if we can come to an agreement on things, as it would provide a source for all the new people who will be introduced to painting at this show. I will keep you posted as to how things turn out.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent actually getting started on painting the ornaments. I like doing ornaments because they are small and can be finished in the typical two hour time frame that I like to have for the classes. I drew up ten sea shells, and although I will only be teaching one per class, I am going to include the pattern packet and the wood blanks for the other shells so that the student can go home and continue to try. The ornaments can be used as refrigerator magnets or glued to a plain picture frame or used in a variety of ways for decorating. I will also be able to offer the pattern on my site and for sale. It is a win/win use of my time.
> 
> So far, here is what I have done. A sea horse:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> A star fish:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> And a scallop shell:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I think it will make a nice set and a great starter project for someone learning to paint. Shells are so different from each other and it is a very forgiving type of design which any level of painter can easily achieve and also learn the basic techniques of painting.
> 
> Although I am not going to be able to actually teach this class at the show (there just isn't enough time!) I am going to offer the class the week after as I am coming back through Saratoga Springs on my way back home. I plan to spend a couple of additional days with Jeannie and Bill and they are setting up these classes with their woodworkers clubs. It should be a fun time for sure.
> 
> I find myself feeling calmer as each loose end is tied up. I should be able to finish this project today (or at least be close enough to order the paint tomorrow) and I will then begin to really focus on my outline for my presentations at the show. It is good to see everything fall into place so nicely.
> 
> Until tomorrow then, have a wonderful day!


I know it's not really woodworking, Lee (although they are painted on wood!) but I don't want you all to think I am slackin'! LOL


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl Sells Sea Shells in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Alright. I couldn't resist the title. I suppose that I have sea shells on the brain.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday once again preparing for the classes that I will be teaching a the show. With most of the scroll saw things lined up, that leaves the task of getting the painting items done and ready to go. Even though I have several weeks until I leave, I need to get this all in order and done because I have to order the paint and line up the brushes and all of that.
> 
> Getting the paint will be easy. I just need to choose the colors that I will be using and notify my representative at DecoArt which colors to send. I really enjoy working with DecoArt. I am involved in what they call their "Helping Artist" program which is where they assist designers and teachers in order to get better exposure for their products. There used to be several companies which had programs such as this, but with times as they are in the craft industry, they have mostly seemed to cut back or eliminate these programs altogether.
> 
> DecoArt however, is still going strong in their support for their designers and teachers, as they realize that this type of exposure is a great way for them to advertise to a very targeted audience. After all, if students see a teacher using a certain brand of paint, there is a very likely chance that they will want to buy it too. The same goes for designing. As far as DecoArt is concerned, the more they can encourage designers to use their products in their painting designs, the better it is for the company.
> 
> Many of you have read that I am a big fan of this company. Not only do I feel that their products are superior, but they are also very economical and widely available and their customer service is great. Besides that, they have a huge array of products which cover just about any painting and finishing need. They also have an extensive website where customers can find free projects, as well as information on the products.
> 
> In addition to providing pamphlets and written information about their products for me to distribute at the show, DecoArt is going to also provide paint for my classes. But in order to get that, I need to get them a color list of what I need and that means that the project has to be done soon.
> 
> The other major thing I need to accomplish is to obtain brushes for my students to use. I usually teach somewhere around 20 students at these types of shows. In classes such as this, I typically use five different paint brushes because I try to cover several different techniques for the students to learn. Realistically, that would be the absolute minimum number of different brushes needed to do a project such as this. So even at a minimum estimate, I would need 100 paint brushes for the class.
> 
> When I used to teach several years ago, I worked very closely with Lowe-Cornell paint brushes. I loved their products and they had a great support program for designers and teachers and would supply brushes for all the larger shows where I taught. I had quite a supply of "teaching paint brushes" which were only used a couple of times in class. Over the years, however, I pretty much have exhausted that supply, as I enjoy giving samples out to people who have an interest and are just getting started. This, I feel is good for everyone. The student gets used to using a nice brush and will in all probability become a long term customer.
> 
> But it has been many years since I have taught a painting class at a show like this with so many students and as I said, my own supply of brushes is next to nothing. Although I really like the Lowe-Cornell brand, when shopping in Halifax a couple of months ago I was surprised when I went to buy the brushes I was used to using as to how costly they have become. The 1/4" angular shader, which is a brush I use frequently, was over $8. The larger wash brush that I use for glazing and applying finish coat to most of my projects was over $28. It had been so long since I purchased brushes, that I hadn't realized the high cost of them. I immediately started looking for a sensible alternative.
> 
> Long story short, I decided to go with the Artist's Club line of brushes (www.artistsclub.com) I have used their products and ordered from the since I began painting over 15 years ago and they are a really good company. They have their own signature line of brushes and I decided to try some of them. It turns out that they preform beautifully and the best part of all is that they are very reasonably priced. For example the same 1/4" angular shader brush is priced at under $3.00.
> 
> This is the same company that I have been talking with regarding my skating pond pattern and we are working on getting it into their catalog for the holiday season. I am in the process of seeing if we can also work something out with them providing brushes for my class and helping me out, as I already like and recommend their products. It would work out really nice if we can come to an agreement on things, as it would provide a source for all the new people who will be introduced to painting at this show. I will keep you posted as to how things turn out.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent actually getting started on painting the ornaments. I like doing ornaments because they are small and can be finished in the typical two hour time frame that I like to have for the classes. I drew up ten sea shells, and although I will only be teaching one per class, I am going to include the pattern packet and the wood blanks for the other shells so that the student can go home and continue to try. The ornaments can be used as refrigerator magnets or glued to a plain picture frame or used in a variety of ways for decorating. I will also be able to offer the pattern on my site and for sale. It is a win/win use of my time.
> 
> So far, here is what I have done. A sea horse:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> A star fish:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> And a scallop shell:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I think it will make a nice set and a great starter project for someone learning to paint. Shells are so different from each other and it is a very forgiving type of design which any level of painter can easily achieve and also learn the basic techniques of painting.
> 
> Although I am not going to be able to actually teach this class at the show (there just isn't enough time!) I am going to offer the class the week after as I am coming back through Saratoga Springs on my way back home. I plan to spend a couple of additional days with Jeannie and Bill and they are setting up these classes with their woodworkers clubs. It should be a fun time for sure.
> 
> I find myself feeling calmer as each loose end is tied up. I should be able to finish this project today (or at least be close enough to order the paint tomorrow) and I will then begin to really focus on my outline for my presentations at the show. It is good to see everything fall into place so nicely.
> 
> Until tomorrow then, have a wonderful day!


Shelia, anyone reading your blogs can tell you NEVER slack!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl Sells Sea Shells in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Alright. I couldn't resist the title. I suppose that I have sea shells on the brain.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday once again preparing for the classes that I will be teaching a the show. With most of the scroll saw things lined up, that leaves the task of getting the painting items done and ready to go. Even though I have several weeks until I leave, I need to get this all in order and done because I have to order the paint and line up the brushes and all of that.
> 
> Getting the paint will be easy. I just need to choose the colors that I will be using and notify my representative at DecoArt which colors to send. I really enjoy working with DecoArt. I am involved in what they call their "Helping Artist" program which is where they assist designers and teachers in order to get better exposure for their products. There used to be several companies which had programs such as this, but with times as they are in the craft industry, they have mostly seemed to cut back or eliminate these programs altogether.
> 
> DecoArt however, is still going strong in their support for their designers and teachers, as they realize that this type of exposure is a great way for them to advertise to a very targeted audience. After all, if students see a teacher using a certain brand of paint, there is a very likely chance that they will want to buy it too. The same goes for designing. As far as DecoArt is concerned, the more they can encourage designers to use their products in their painting designs, the better it is for the company.
> 
> Many of you have read that I am a big fan of this company. Not only do I feel that their products are superior, but they are also very economical and widely available and their customer service is great. Besides that, they have a huge array of products which cover just about any painting and finishing need. They also have an extensive website where customers can find free projects, as well as information on the products.
> 
> In addition to providing pamphlets and written information about their products for me to distribute at the show, DecoArt is going to also provide paint for my classes. But in order to get that, I need to get them a color list of what I need and that means that the project has to be done soon.
> 
> The other major thing I need to accomplish is to obtain brushes for my students to use. I usually teach somewhere around 20 students at these types of shows. In classes such as this, I typically use five different paint brushes because I try to cover several different techniques for the students to learn. Realistically, that would be the absolute minimum number of different brushes needed to do a project such as this. So even at a minimum estimate, I would need 100 paint brushes for the class.
> 
> When I used to teach several years ago, I worked very closely with Lowe-Cornell paint brushes. I loved their products and they had a great support program for designers and teachers and would supply brushes for all the larger shows where I taught. I had quite a supply of "teaching paint brushes" which were only used a couple of times in class. Over the years, however, I pretty much have exhausted that supply, as I enjoy giving samples out to people who have an interest and are just getting started. This, I feel is good for everyone. The student gets used to using a nice brush and will in all probability become a long term customer.
> 
> But it has been many years since I have taught a painting class at a show like this with so many students and as I said, my own supply of brushes is next to nothing. Although I really like the Lowe-Cornell brand, when shopping in Halifax a couple of months ago I was surprised when I went to buy the brushes I was used to using as to how costly they have become. The 1/4" angular shader, which is a brush I use frequently, was over $8. The larger wash brush that I use for glazing and applying finish coat to most of my projects was over $28. It had been so long since I purchased brushes, that I hadn't realized the high cost of them. I immediately started looking for a sensible alternative.
> 
> Long story short, I decided to go with the Artist's Club line of brushes (www.artistsclub.com) I have used their products and ordered from the since I began painting over 15 years ago and they are a really good company. They have their own signature line of brushes and I decided to try some of them. It turns out that they preform beautifully and the best part of all is that they are very reasonably priced. For example the same 1/4" angular shader brush is priced at under $3.00.
> 
> This is the same company that I have been talking with regarding my skating pond pattern and we are working on getting it into their catalog for the holiday season. I am in the process of seeing if we can also work something out with them providing brushes for my class and helping me out, as I already like and recommend their products. It would work out really nice if we can come to an agreement on things, as it would provide a source for all the new people who will be introduced to painting at this show. I will keep you posted as to how things turn out.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent actually getting started on painting the ornaments. I like doing ornaments because they are small and can be finished in the typical two hour time frame that I like to have for the classes. I drew up ten sea shells, and although I will only be teaching one per class, I am going to include the pattern packet and the wood blanks for the other shells so that the student can go home and continue to try. The ornaments can be used as refrigerator magnets or glued to a plain picture frame or used in a variety of ways for decorating. I will also be able to offer the pattern on my site and for sale. It is a win/win use of my time.
> 
> So far, here is what I have done. A sea horse:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> A star fish:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> And a scallop shell:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I think it will make a nice set and a great starter project for someone learning to paint. Shells are so different from each other and it is a very forgiving type of design which any level of painter can easily achieve and also learn the basic techniques of painting.
> 
> Although I am not going to be able to actually teach this class at the show (there just isn't enough time!) I am going to offer the class the week after as I am coming back through Saratoga Springs on my way back home. I plan to spend a couple of additional days with Jeannie and Bill and they are setting up these classes with their woodworkers clubs. It should be a fun time for sure.
> 
> I find myself feeling calmer as each loose end is tied up. I should be able to finish this project today (or at least be close enough to order the paint tomorrow) and I will then begin to really focus on my outline for my presentations at the show. It is good to see everything fall into place so nicely.
> 
> Until tomorrow then, have a wonderful day!


a horse to hunt them down on , a star so you can say they are busted and some cells 
to ceep them in to painting for years ….. not bad Sheila that most 
be the ultimate toolset for every teacher there is 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little Curve Balls*

When is the last time you intended to do something and it really went "exactly as planned"? Be it a project or a trip to the grocery store, it always seems that sometimes things just come up to change the way we wind up doing things. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing. Many times we benefit from these changes and learn from them. I believe the key to be adaptable and ready for variables and have a "plan B" (or plan C or D, etc.)

As I get older, I find myself not only allowing for these small changes, but actually expecting them. Through self-observation and also by watching and listening to others, I have come to the realization that those who are flexible in their thinking are the people who seem to do the best in situations that don't go exactly as planned. I want to attribute this 'ability to adapt' to experience, but unfortunately I suspect that it has more to do with personality and nature of the individual than anything. But that doesn't mean that we are unable to change our way of thinking with a little practice.

People who are rigid in their thinking seem to have a more difficult time with life in general. I know a few people like that and I have to admit that it is troubling to watch them struggle through everyday life. Their lives are so structured that if something is slightly out of place or interrupts the flow of their plans even a little bit, it blows them out of the water. I truly feel bad for them because it seems inevitable that things get in the way sometimes and it is painful to watch them try to cope. Also because many times it is because they set themselves up for their own disappointment. It is one of those harsh realities of life.

So why have I gone off on this tangent?

For some reason or another, the reality of my responsibilities of the show seemed to have spooked me a little bit yesterday. In the midst of planning and getting everything set up and written down and printed out, the thought came to me that if in three weeks from today I wasn't nearly ready to go out the door, things would be a disaster.

What brought on these dark thoughts, you may ask? I just don't know. Perhaps because it is once again the end of another week and it only seemed like yesterday when I was painting my polar bear on Sunday. My how the weeks go by fast! Also, by 8:30 pm when I returned from my nightly walk, I realized that I was just plain out and out tired and didn't want to continue working on finishing my painting pattern, even though I had fully intended to when I walked out the door 45 minutes before.

I had worked all day yesterday, but there just weren't enough hours to accomplish what I wanted to. There were phone calls and other things that needed my attention and they rather interrupted the flow of what I was doing. I did get back on track for a while, but not enough to completely finish what I had planned and wanted to do.

I received an email from the gentleman who is the chairman of the Northeastern Woodworkers Assocation educational committee. He was very pleasant in asking the details of the classes that I will be teaching on April sixth through eighth, the week after the big show. These are both the painting class that I am finishing up the shells for and also another scroll saw class. For some reason, his request put me in a slight panic.

Unlike the lecture that I will be doing at the big show, these classes will be "hands on" where the students will also be making a project. For those of you who read regularly, you know that I am well into the process of planning the painting class, and will be finishing up with that soon. However, I am just beginning to think about the scroll sawing class and what that will entail. Although Jeannie had mentioned it to me, we have never really discussed the details of what was expected or required of me. I don't even know how many saws they have there and how many people the class can accommodate.

I think that what is bothering me the most right now is that so much is unknown, yet I am supposed to make decisions and get back to the chairman "very soon". This is a very reasonable request, as he needs to get word out about the class so that people who wish to attend can make arrangements. But I need to know more about the facilities and also how many students, as well as the time frame that they are thinking of having me teach so I can come up with a cost for the class. It appears I have some homework to get done - quickly.

Today's mission will be to fact find and gather the information that I will need so that I can report back with some information on the class. After all, it is only a few short weeks away and people need to plan if they are going to attend. I also need to button down a time frame and figure out what I will charge for the class. Since I am not used to teaching, I don't have a clue what the 'going rate' is and I need to find out quickly.

The class itself isn't scary for me. I think I far prefer a hands-on type of class like this than the lecture/demonstration that I will be giving at the big convention. I do have confidence in my own ability to teach and help others accomplish in class, so this part should be easy. It is just the initial planning that is throwing me for a loop a bit and causing this anxiety.

Last night I packed it in at 8:30. I watched a program and went to bed and took a deep breath. I actually got up a bit earlier today and I do feel ready to work at getting this plan laid out and the information to the chairman by tomorrow. That will be a large relief.

So much planning has already gone into this trip. It appears that I will be away from my home and cats and comfort zone for almost three weeks. Although I am so looking forward to the adventure and the people and seeing my children, it is a big thing for me to be out of my safe and secure little world that I have come to love so much. I want to be sure that everything is as prepared as it can be, and allow plenty of space in between these critical events so that when these little curve balls come, I am able to have some leeway and be able to deal with them. Only good planning will accomplish that.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Curve Balls*
> 
> When is the last time you intended to do something and it really went "exactly as planned"? Be it a project or a trip to the grocery store, it always seems that sometimes things just come up to change the way we wind up doing things. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing. Many times we benefit from these changes and learn from them. I believe the key to be adaptable and ready for variables and have a "plan B" (or plan C or D, etc.)
> 
> As I get older, I find myself not only allowing for these small changes, but actually expecting them. Through self-observation and also by watching and listening to others, I have come to the realization that those who are flexible in their thinking are the people who seem to do the best in situations that don't go exactly as planned. I want to attribute this 'ability to adapt' to experience, but unfortunately I suspect that it has more to do with personality and nature of the individual than anything. But that doesn't mean that we are unable to change our way of thinking with a little practice.
> 
> People who are rigid in their thinking seem to have a more difficult time with life in general. I know a few people like that and I have to admit that it is troubling to watch them struggle through everyday life. Their lives are so structured that if something is slightly out of place or interrupts the flow of their plans even a little bit, it blows them out of the water. I truly feel bad for them because it seems inevitable that things get in the way sometimes and it is painful to watch them try to cope. Also because many times it is because they set themselves up for their own disappointment. It is one of those harsh realities of life.
> 
> So why have I gone off on this tangent?
> 
> For some reason or another, the reality of my responsibilities of the show seemed to have spooked me a little bit yesterday. In the midst of planning and getting everything set up and written down and printed out, the thought came to me that if in three weeks from today I wasn't nearly ready to go out the door, things would be a disaster.
> 
> What brought on these dark thoughts, you may ask? I just don't know. Perhaps because it is once again the end of another week and it only seemed like yesterday when I was painting my polar bear on Sunday. My how the weeks go by fast! Also, by 8:30 pm when I returned from my nightly walk, I realized that I was just plain out and out tired and didn't want to continue working on finishing my painting pattern, even though I had fully intended to when I walked out the door 45 minutes before.
> 
> I had worked all day yesterday, but there just weren't enough hours to accomplish what I wanted to. There were phone calls and other things that needed my attention and they rather interrupted the flow of what I was doing. I did get back on track for a while, but not enough to completely finish what I had planned and wanted to do.
> 
> I received an email from the gentleman who is the chairman of the Northeastern Woodworkers Assocation educational committee. He was very pleasant in asking the details of the classes that I will be teaching on April sixth through eighth, the week after the big show. These are both the painting class that I am finishing up the shells for and also another scroll saw class. For some reason, his request put me in a slight panic.
> 
> Unlike the lecture that I will be doing at the big show, these classes will be "hands on" where the students will also be making a project. For those of you who read regularly, you know that I am well into the process of planning the painting class, and will be finishing up with that soon. However, I am just beginning to think about the scroll sawing class and what that will entail. Although Jeannie had mentioned it to me, we have never really discussed the details of what was expected or required of me. I don't even know how many saws they have there and how many people the class can accommodate.
> 
> I think that what is bothering me the most right now is that so much is unknown, yet I am supposed to make decisions and get back to the chairman "very soon". This is a very reasonable request, as he needs to get word out about the class so that people who wish to attend can make arrangements. But I need to know more about the facilities and also how many students, as well as the time frame that they are thinking of having me teach so I can come up with a cost for the class. It appears I have some homework to get done - quickly.
> 
> Today's mission will be to fact find and gather the information that I will need so that I can report back with some information on the class. After all, it is only a few short weeks away and people need to plan if they are going to attend. I also need to button down a time frame and figure out what I will charge for the class. Since I am not used to teaching, I don't have a clue what the 'going rate' is and I need to find out quickly.
> 
> The class itself isn't scary for me. I think I far prefer a hands-on type of class like this than the lecture/demonstration that I will be giving at the big convention. I do have confidence in my own ability to teach and help others accomplish in class, so this part should be easy. It is just the initial planning that is throwing me for a loop a bit and causing this anxiety.
> 
> Last night I packed it in at 8:30. I watched a program and went to bed and took a deep breath. I actually got up a bit earlier today and I do feel ready to work at getting this plan laid out and the information to the chairman by tomorrow. That will be a large relief.
> 
> So much planning has already gone into this trip. It appears that I will be away from my home and cats and comfort zone for almost three weeks. Although I am so looking forward to the adventure and the people and seeing my children, it is a big thing for me to be out of my safe and secure little world that I have come to love so much. I want to be sure that everything is as prepared as it can be, and allow plenty of space in between these critical events so that when these little curve balls come, I am able to have some leeway and be able to deal with them. Only good planning will accomplish that.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


You make some outstanding points there Sheila. Best of luck to you and your adventures….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Curve Balls*
> 
> When is the last time you intended to do something and it really went "exactly as planned"? Be it a project or a trip to the grocery store, it always seems that sometimes things just come up to change the way we wind up doing things. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing. Many times we benefit from these changes and learn from them. I believe the key to be adaptable and ready for variables and have a "plan B" (or plan C or D, etc.)
> 
> As I get older, I find myself not only allowing for these small changes, but actually expecting them. Through self-observation and also by watching and listening to others, I have come to the realization that those who are flexible in their thinking are the people who seem to do the best in situations that don't go exactly as planned. I want to attribute this 'ability to adapt' to experience, but unfortunately I suspect that it has more to do with personality and nature of the individual than anything. But that doesn't mean that we are unable to change our way of thinking with a little practice.
> 
> People who are rigid in their thinking seem to have a more difficult time with life in general. I know a few people like that and I have to admit that it is troubling to watch them struggle through everyday life. Their lives are so structured that if something is slightly out of place or interrupts the flow of their plans even a little bit, it blows them out of the water. I truly feel bad for them because it seems inevitable that things get in the way sometimes and it is painful to watch them try to cope. Also because many times it is because they set themselves up for their own disappointment. It is one of those harsh realities of life.
> 
> So why have I gone off on this tangent?
> 
> For some reason or another, the reality of my responsibilities of the show seemed to have spooked me a little bit yesterday. In the midst of planning and getting everything set up and written down and printed out, the thought came to me that if in three weeks from today I wasn't nearly ready to go out the door, things would be a disaster.
> 
> What brought on these dark thoughts, you may ask? I just don't know. Perhaps because it is once again the end of another week and it only seemed like yesterday when I was painting my polar bear on Sunday. My how the weeks go by fast! Also, by 8:30 pm when I returned from my nightly walk, I realized that I was just plain out and out tired and didn't want to continue working on finishing my painting pattern, even though I had fully intended to when I walked out the door 45 minutes before.
> 
> I had worked all day yesterday, but there just weren't enough hours to accomplish what I wanted to. There were phone calls and other things that needed my attention and they rather interrupted the flow of what I was doing. I did get back on track for a while, but not enough to completely finish what I had planned and wanted to do.
> 
> I received an email from the gentleman who is the chairman of the Northeastern Woodworkers Assocation educational committee. He was very pleasant in asking the details of the classes that I will be teaching on April sixth through eighth, the week after the big show. These are both the painting class that I am finishing up the shells for and also another scroll saw class. For some reason, his request put me in a slight panic.
> 
> Unlike the lecture that I will be doing at the big show, these classes will be "hands on" where the students will also be making a project. For those of you who read regularly, you know that I am well into the process of planning the painting class, and will be finishing up with that soon. However, I am just beginning to think about the scroll sawing class and what that will entail. Although Jeannie had mentioned it to me, we have never really discussed the details of what was expected or required of me. I don't even know how many saws they have there and how many people the class can accommodate.
> 
> I think that what is bothering me the most right now is that so much is unknown, yet I am supposed to make decisions and get back to the chairman "very soon". This is a very reasonable request, as he needs to get word out about the class so that people who wish to attend can make arrangements. But I need to know more about the facilities and also how many students, as well as the time frame that they are thinking of having me teach so I can come up with a cost for the class. It appears I have some homework to get done - quickly.
> 
> Today's mission will be to fact find and gather the information that I will need so that I can report back with some information on the class. After all, it is only a few short weeks away and people need to plan if they are going to attend. I also need to button down a time frame and figure out what I will charge for the class. Since I am not used to teaching, I don't have a clue what the 'going rate' is and I need to find out quickly.
> 
> The class itself isn't scary for me. I think I far prefer a hands-on type of class like this than the lecture/demonstration that I will be giving at the big convention. I do have confidence in my own ability to teach and help others accomplish in class, so this part should be easy. It is just the initial planning that is throwing me for a loop a bit and causing this anxiety.
> 
> Last night I packed it in at 8:30. I watched a program and went to bed and took a deep breath. I actually got up a bit earlier today and I do feel ready to work at getting this plan laid out and the information to the chairman by tomorrow. That will be a large relief.
> 
> So much planning has already gone into this trip. It appears that I will be away from my home and cats and comfort zone for almost three weeks. Although I am so looking forward to the adventure and the people and seeing my children, it is a big thing for me to be out of my safe and secure little world that I have come to love so much. I want to be sure that everything is as prepared as it can be, and allow plenty of space in between these critical events so that when these little curve balls come, I am able to have some leeway and be able to deal with them. Only good planning will accomplish that.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


It sounds to me that it is past time for your to sit down with your friend and get all the little details ironed out. If I were you I'd make a list of notes before having this conversation to make sure you forget nothing. It seems that your biggest obstacle at this time is the unknown. A lot of that unknown will be eliminated by talking to her.
I understand how you feel though. I am the type person that can stand and talk to a lamp post for an hour if I need to. It doesn't bother me to meet and talk with anyone, whether it be one person or a thousand doesn't matter to me. However, for example, I recently got a call from a guy I know (Jack, with the chairs). I couldn't answer, so he left a message that he needed to stop by my shop the next day. I froze. I couldn't sleep that night. The meeting didn't bother me. The not knowing what he needed to me with me about scared the bejeebies out of me. Now I know we can't always know when meeting with someone exactly which direction a conversation will go, I do like to know the general starting point so I can prepare.
I know I'm talking about something completely different, but I see a lot of similarities in your class. That class can turn out a million different ways, but you need to know the basics of what is expected of you in order to move forward without hesitation. I strongly suggest you get your friend who is over all this to set aside some time to answer some questions for you. 
Good luck and I hope it all works out for you. I'm sure it will either way. I have a feeling though that failure to talk to her about the details will have you going to this show with butterflies in your stomach.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Curve Balls*
> 
> When is the last time you intended to do something and it really went "exactly as planned"? Be it a project or a trip to the grocery store, it always seems that sometimes things just come up to change the way we wind up doing things. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing. Many times we benefit from these changes and learn from them. I believe the key to be adaptable and ready for variables and have a "plan B" (or plan C or D, etc.)
> 
> As I get older, I find myself not only allowing for these small changes, but actually expecting them. Through self-observation and also by watching and listening to others, I have come to the realization that those who are flexible in their thinking are the people who seem to do the best in situations that don't go exactly as planned. I want to attribute this 'ability to adapt' to experience, but unfortunately I suspect that it has more to do with personality and nature of the individual than anything. But that doesn't mean that we are unable to change our way of thinking with a little practice.
> 
> People who are rigid in their thinking seem to have a more difficult time with life in general. I know a few people like that and I have to admit that it is troubling to watch them struggle through everyday life. Their lives are so structured that if something is slightly out of place or interrupts the flow of their plans even a little bit, it blows them out of the water. I truly feel bad for them because it seems inevitable that things get in the way sometimes and it is painful to watch them try to cope. Also because many times it is because they set themselves up for their own disappointment. It is one of those harsh realities of life.
> 
> So why have I gone off on this tangent?
> 
> For some reason or another, the reality of my responsibilities of the show seemed to have spooked me a little bit yesterday. In the midst of planning and getting everything set up and written down and printed out, the thought came to me that if in three weeks from today I wasn't nearly ready to go out the door, things would be a disaster.
> 
> What brought on these dark thoughts, you may ask? I just don't know. Perhaps because it is once again the end of another week and it only seemed like yesterday when I was painting my polar bear on Sunday. My how the weeks go by fast! Also, by 8:30 pm when I returned from my nightly walk, I realized that I was just plain out and out tired and didn't want to continue working on finishing my painting pattern, even though I had fully intended to when I walked out the door 45 minutes before.
> 
> I had worked all day yesterday, but there just weren't enough hours to accomplish what I wanted to. There were phone calls and other things that needed my attention and they rather interrupted the flow of what I was doing. I did get back on track for a while, but not enough to completely finish what I had planned and wanted to do.
> 
> I received an email from the gentleman who is the chairman of the Northeastern Woodworkers Assocation educational committee. He was very pleasant in asking the details of the classes that I will be teaching on April sixth through eighth, the week after the big show. These are both the painting class that I am finishing up the shells for and also another scroll saw class. For some reason, his request put me in a slight panic.
> 
> Unlike the lecture that I will be doing at the big show, these classes will be "hands on" where the students will also be making a project. For those of you who read regularly, you know that I am well into the process of planning the painting class, and will be finishing up with that soon. However, I am just beginning to think about the scroll sawing class and what that will entail. Although Jeannie had mentioned it to me, we have never really discussed the details of what was expected or required of me. I don't even know how many saws they have there and how many people the class can accommodate.
> 
> I think that what is bothering me the most right now is that so much is unknown, yet I am supposed to make decisions and get back to the chairman "very soon". This is a very reasonable request, as he needs to get word out about the class so that people who wish to attend can make arrangements. But I need to know more about the facilities and also how many students, as well as the time frame that they are thinking of having me teach so I can come up with a cost for the class. It appears I have some homework to get done - quickly.
> 
> Today's mission will be to fact find and gather the information that I will need so that I can report back with some information on the class. After all, it is only a few short weeks away and people need to plan if they are going to attend. I also need to button down a time frame and figure out what I will charge for the class. Since I am not used to teaching, I don't have a clue what the 'going rate' is and I need to find out quickly.
> 
> The class itself isn't scary for me. I think I far prefer a hands-on type of class like this than the lecture/demonstration that I will be giving at the big convention. I do have confidence in my own ability to teach and help others accomplish in class, so this part should be easy. It is just the initial planning that is throwing me for a loop a bit and causing this anxiety.
> 
> Last night I packed it in at 8:30. I watched a program and went to bed and took a deep breath. I actually got up a bit earlier today and I do feel ready to work at getting this plan laid out and the information to the chairman by tomorrow. That will be a large relief.
> 
> So much planning has already gone into this trip. It appears that I will be away from my home and cats and comfort zone for almost three weeks. Although I am so looking forward to the adventure and the people and seeing my children, it is a big thing for me to be out of my safe and secure little world that I have come to love so much. I want to be sure that everything is as prepared as it can be, and allow plenty of space in between these critical events so that when these little curve balls come, I am able to have some leeway and be able to deal with them. Only good planning will accomplish that.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I agree with you Sheila. You are not the only one who changes the plan depending on what is going on however please bear in mind that it is always the endresults that is more important. We knew that if we have a lot of experiences where we based those alternatives however… I avoid experiments along the way but I rather give importance on the basics. You are gifted with both painting and sawing… a good combination for changing plan for the best as you can always predict what will happen. Good luck to you also specially that you have a lot of activities ahead. God bless…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Curve Balls*
> 
> When is the last time you intended to do something and it really went "exactly as planned"? Be it a project or a trip to the grocery store, it always seems that sometimes things just come up to change the way we wind up doing things. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing. Many times we benefit from these changes and learn from them. I believe the key to be adaptable and ready for variables and have a "plan B" (or plan C or D, etc.)
> 
> As I get older, I find myself not only allowing for these small changes, but actually expecting them. Through self-observation and also by watching and listening to others, I have come to the realization that those who are flexible in their thinking are the people who seem to do the best in situations that don't go exactly as planned. I want to attribute this 'ability to adapt' to experience, but unfortunately I suspect that it has more to do with personality and nature of the individual than anything. But that doesn't mean that we are unable to change our way of thinking with a little practice.
> 
> People who are rigid in their thinking seem to have a more difficult time with life in general. I know a few people like that and I have to admit that it is troubling to watch them struggle through everyday life. Their lives are so structured that if something is slightly out of place or interrupts the flow of their plans even a little bit, it blows them out of the water. I truly feel bad for them because it seems inevitable that things get in the way sometimes and it is painful to watch them try to cope. Also because many times it is because they set themselves up for their own disappointment. It is one of those harsh realities of life.
> 
> So why have I gone off on this tangent?
> 
> For some reason or another, the reality of my responsibilities of the show seemed to have spooked me a little bit yesterday. In the midst of planning and getting everything set up and written down and printed out, the thought came to me that if in three weeks from today I wasn't nearly ready to go out the door, things would be a disaster.
> 
> What brought on these dark thoughts, you may ask? I just don't know. Perhaps because it is once again the end of another week and it only seemed like yesterday when I was painting my polar bear on Sunday. My how the weeks go by fast! Also, by 8:30 pm when I returned from my nightly walk, I realized that I was just plain out and out tired and didn't want to continue working on finishing my painting pattern, even though I had fully intended to when I walked out the door 45 minutes before.
> 
> I had worked all day yesterday, but there just weren't enough hours to accomplish what I wanted to. There were phone calls and other things that needed my attention and they rather interrupted the flow of what I was doing. I did get back on track for a while, but not enough to completely finish what I had planned and wanted to do.
> 
> I received an email from the gentleman who is the chairman of the Northeastern Woodworkers Assocation educational committee. He was very pleasant in asking the details of the classes that I will be teaching on April sixth through eighth, the week after the big show. These are both the painting class that I am finishing up the shells for and also another scroll saw class. For some reason, his request put me in a slight panic.
> 
> Unlike the lecture that I will be doing at the big show, these classes will be "hands on" where the students will also be making a project. For those of you who read regularly, you know that I am well into the process of planning the painting class, and will be finishing up with that soon. However, I am just beginning to think about the scroll sawing class and what that will entail. Although Jeannie had mentioned it to me, we have never really discussed the details of what was expected or required of me. I don't even know how many saws they have there and how many people the class can accommodate.
> 
> I think that what is bothering me the most right now is that so much is unknown, yet I am supposed to make decisions and get back to the chairman "very soon". This is a very reasonable request, as he needs to get word out about the class so that people who wish to attend can make arrangements. But I need to know more about the facilities and also how many students, as well as the time frame that they are thinking of having me teach so I can come up with a cost for the class. It appears I have some homework to get done - quickly.
> 
> Today's mission will be to fact find and gather the information that I will need so that I can report back with some information on the class. After all, it is only a few short weeks away and people need to plan if they are going to attend. I also need to button down a time frame and figure out what I will charge for the class. Since I am not used to teaching, I don't have a clue what the 'going rate' is and I need to find out quickly.
> 
> The class itself isn't scary for me. I think I far prefer a hands-on type of class like this than the lecture/demonstration that I will be giving at the big convention. I do have confidence in my own ability to teach and help others accomplish in class, so this part should be easy. It is just the initial planning that is throwing me for a loop a bit and causing this anxiety.
> 
> Last night I packed it in at 8:30. I watched a program and went to bed and took a deep breath. I actually got up a bit earlier today and I do feel ready to work at getting this plan laid out and the information to the chairman by tomorrow. That will be a large relief.
> 
> So much planning has already gone into this trip. It appears that I will be away from my home and cats and comfort zone for almost three weeks. Although I am so looking forward to the adventure and the people and seeing my children, it is a big thing for me to be out of my safe and secure little world that I have come to love so much. I want to be sure that everything is as prepared as it can be, and allow plenty of space in between these critical events so that when these little curve balls come, I am able to have some leeway and be able to deal with them. Only good planning will accomplish that.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Called Jeannie - Check!
Figured class size and cost - Check!
Got times and dates - (kinda) Check - They are going to finalize that tomorrow between them. I go where they tell me when the tell me to. 

Knowledge IS power!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Classes Are All Mapped Out *

To start off, I will say that I am in a far better position than I was yesterday. I made some phone calls and figured some things out and it is quite a relief to me to get things in order and lined up.

I spoke with my friend Jeannie and got the answers to most of my questions regarding the extra classes that I am going to teach after the show. I immediately felt much of the anxiety draining away, and I am happy to say that I had a most productive day.

It seems that I am going to be teaching an all day scroll saw class, as well as two- three hour painting classes on my way back through town through her area the week after the show. The Northeastern Woodworkers Association, who hosts the Showcase, has a wonderful facility to hold classes in and that is where I will be teaching.

For the scroll saw class, I decided that I am going to teach the Autumn Leaves Candle Tray and Charms project. We will cover every step from applying the pattern to spraying on the final finish.


From Leaf Candle Tray

This is one of my first candle tray holder patterns, and it uses a variety of techniques, yet is fairly easy to accomplish even for the beginner scroll sawyer. The process of cutting the recessed center of the tray on an angle is easy, yet it is still intimidating to many new scrollers. I think that by walking them through this, they will see how easy it is to accomplish and also be able to apply it to many other projects that they may want to do.

The actual cutting of the leaves is fun and not very intimidating, as there is a lot of room for error if the scroller isn't as familiar. I can teach different ways of approaching corners and curves and even if the student isn't exactly on the line, the design will still look nice.

I am also going to show the class how to apply the color using the staining medium and acrylic paints. This process can be used in so many future applications on all types of woodworking and scroll sawing.

The facility will be able to accommodate up to ten students, which will make the class small enough to give personal attention to each of those who attend. I am happy about the relaxed time frame too. When I cut the tray out, it took approximately 2-3 hours for the basic cutting of the leaves. This will leave us plenty of time for questions and full interaction with the students and hopefully that will translate to them getting the most out of the class. By the end of the day, they will each be able to bring home a completed project. I think it will be a fun day and I am really looking forward to it a lot.

The two painting classes will be on two separate days and last approximately three hours each. I have been developing painting patterns specifically for these classes and am just about finished with it. The patterns consists of ten sea shell ornaments or magnets. I felt that sea shells are a good, universal subject that most people will like. The ornaments are small and not difficult to accomplish and they are also not an exacting subject (such as something where you had to paint a face or eyes) so even the beginner painter can complete them and have a nice project when finished.

I also liked them because they will enable me to teach four of the most basic painting techniques of decorative painting: base coating, float shading, dry brush highlighting and line work. With knowing these four techniques, you can probably accomplish most painting projects. The shell designs are quite forgiving too so that the students will be able to complete them even knowing only these basic skills and still wind up with an attractive project.

Since I want to include several photographs in the pattern packet, I have decided to divide the ten shells that I designed into to separate patterns. This way it will be easier to show the step-by-step process in detail and still keep the pattern a reasonable size.

I am going to teach Set A on one day and Set B on the next, and offer extra pattern packets available for those who may not be able to attend both. For each class, I will be able to accommodate 20 students, and the goal will be to complete one to two of the five sea shells in the pattern. Besides providing them with the pattern, I will also give them a set of blank wood pieces to paint. This way once the class is finished, they can take home the remaining pieces and continue practicing.

Here are some pictures of the other shells:


From SLDP104 Seashells


From SLDP104 Seashells


From SLDP104 Seashells


From SLDP104 Seashells


From SLDP104 Seashells

I have two more to complete today of the ten. I then am going to make the pattern packets and I have to provide the photos and information for the class advertisements. I also need to order up the paint and literally get cutting on the blank pieces. I suppose it is going to be a full weekend.

I feel so much better though now that all is mapped out. They seem to think that the scrolling class will definitely sell out and whether the painting classes do or not it won't really matter to me. I have taught painting classes to any number of people from one to 35 and I am very comfortable in that role. I think the attendance for those two classes will probably fall somewhere in the middle. It seems that whenever I offer a painting class among woodworkers, they always sell out or nearly sell out. There is a good amount of interest among woodworkers in learning the process of decorative painting and no matter what, it will be a great way to end a nice long trip.

Meeting the people will also be great and teaching in their new facility will be a treat. I am sure I will have lots of pictures and stories to tell along the way.

Happy Saturday! I hope you get some time to play in the shop!


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Classes Are All Mapped Out *
> 
> To start off, I will say that I am in a far better position than I was yesterday. I made some phone calls and figured some things out and it is quite a relief to me to get things in order and lined up.
> 
> I spoke with my friend Jeannie and got the answers to most of my questions regarding the extra classes that I am going to teach after the show. I immediately felt much of the anxiety draining away, and I am happy to say that I had a most productive day.
> 
> It seems that I am going to be teaching an all day scroll saw class, as well as two- three hour painting classes on my way back through town through her area the week after the show. The Northeastern Woodworkers Association, who hosts the Showcase, has a wonderful facility to hold classes in and that is where I will be teaching.
> 
> For the scroll saw class, I decided that I am going to teach the Autumn Leaves Candle Tray and Charms project. We will cover every step from applying the pattern to spraying on the final finish.
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is one of my first candle tray holder patterns, and it uses a variety of techniques, yet is fairly easy to accomplish even for the beginner scroll sawyer. The process of cutting the recessed center of the tray on an angle is easy, yet it is still intimidating to many new scrollers. I think that by walking them through this, they will see how easy it is to accomplish and also be able to apply it to many other projects that they may want to do.
> 
> The actual cutting of the leaves is fun and not very intimidating, as there is a lot of room for error if the scroller isn't as familiar. I can teach different ways of approaching corners and curves and even if the student isn't exactly on the line, the design will still look nice.
> 
> I am also going to show the class how to apply the color using the staining medium and acrylic paints. This process can be used in so many future applications on all types of woodworking and scroll sawing.
> 
> The facility will be able to accommodate up to ten students, which will make the class small enough to give personal attention to each of those who attend. I am happy about the relaxed time frame too. When I cut the tray out, it took approximately 2-3 hours for the basic cutting of the leaves. This will leave us plenty of time for questions and full interaction with the students and hopefully that will translate to them getting the most out of the class. By the end of the day, they will each be able to bring home a completed project. I think it will be a fun day and I am really looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> The two painting classes will be on two separate days and last approximately three hours each. I have been developing painting patterns specifically for these classes and am just about finished with it. The patterns consists of ten sea shell ornaments or magnets. I felt that sea shells are a good, universal subject that most people will like. The ornaments are small and not difficult to accomplish and they are also not an exacting subject (such as something where you had to paint a face or eyes) so even the beginner painter can complete them and have a nice project when finished.
> 
> I also liked them because they will enable me to teach four of the most basic painting techniques of decorative painting: base coating, float shading, dry brush highlighting and line work. With knowing these four techniques, you can probably accomplish most painting projects. The shell designs are quite forgiving too so that the students will be able to complete them even knowing only these basic skills and still wind up with an attractive project.
> 
> Since I want to include several photographs in the pattern packet, I have decided to divide the ten shells that I designed into to separate patterns. This way it will be easier to show the step-by-step process in detail and still keep the pattern a reasonable size.
> 
> I am going to teach Set A on one day and Set B on the next, and offer extra pattern packets available for those who may not be able to attend both. For each class, I will be able to accommodate 20 students, and the goal will be to complete one to two of the five sea shells in the pattern. Besides providing them with the pattern, I will also give them a set of blank wood pieces to paint. This way once the class is finished, they can take home the remaining pieces and continue practicing.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the other shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I have two more to complete today of the ten. I then am going to make the pattern packets and I have to provide the photos and information for the class advertisements. I also need to order up the paint and literally get cutting on the blank pieces. I suppose it is going to be a full weekend.
> 
> I feel so much better though now that all is mapped out. They seem to think that the scrolling class will definitely sell out and whether the painting classes do or not it won't really matter to me. I have taught painting classes to any number of people from one to 35 and I am very comfortable in that role. I think the attendance for those two classes will probably fall somewhere in the middle. It seems that whenever I offer a painting class among woodworkers, they always sell out or nearly sell out. There is a good amount of interest among woodworkers in learning the process of decorative painting and no matter what, it will be a great way to end a nice long trip.
> 
> Meeting the people will also be great and teaching in their new facility will be a treat. I am sure I will have lots of pictures and stories to tell along the way.
> 
> Happy Saturday! I hope you get some time to play in the shop!


That sounds like a Great plan, Sheila. One thing: Don't Forget to go loaded with business cards or some kind of flyers to hand out to your students so they can order more patterns later, or be guided to your website! Each new face is contact and future customer!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Classes Are All Mapped Out *
> 
> To start off, I will say that I am in a far better position than I was yesterday. I made some phone calls and figured some things out and it is quite a relief to me to get things in order and lined up.
> 
> I spoke with my friend Jeannie and got the answers to most of my questions regarding the extra classes that I am going to teach after the show. I immediately felt much of the anxiety draining away, and I am happy to say that I had a most productive day.
> 
> It seems that I am going to be teaching an all day scroll saw class, as well as two- three hour painting classes on my way back through town through her area the week after the show. The Northeastern Woodworkers Association, who hosts the Showcase, has a wonderful facility to hold classes in and that is where I will be teaching.
> 
> For the scroll saw class, I decided that I am going to teach the Autumn Leaves Candle Tray and Charms project. We will cover every step from applying the pattern to spraying on the final finish.
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is one of my first candle tray holder patterns, and it uses a variety of techniques, yet is fairly easy to accomplish even for the beginner scroll sawyer. The process of cutting the recessed center of the tray on an angle is easy, yet it is still intimidating to many new scrollers. I think that by walking them through this, they will see how easy it is to accomplish and also be able to apply it to many other projects that they may want to do.
> 
> The actual cutting of the leaves is fun and not very intimidating, as there is a lot of room for error if the scroller isn't as familiar. I can teach different ways of approaching corners and curves and even if the student isn't exactly on the line, the design will still look nice.
> 
> I am also going to show the class how to apply the color using the staining medium and acrylic paints. This process can be used in so many future applications on all types of woodworking and scroll sawing.
> 
> The facility will be able to accommodate up to ten students, which will make the class small enough to give personal attention to each of those who attend. I am happy about the relaxed time frame too. When I cut the tray out, it took approximately 2-3 hours for the basic cutting of the leaves. This will leave us plenty of time for questions and full interaction with the students and hopefully that will translate to them getting the most out of the class. By the end of the day, they will each be able to bring home a completed project. I think it will be a fun day and I am really looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> The two painting classes will be on two separate days and last approximately three hours each. I have been developing painting patterns specifically for these classes and am just about finished with it. The patterns consists of ten sea shell ornaments or magnets. I felt that sea shells are a good, universal subject that most people will like. The ornaments are small and not difficult to accomplish and they are also not an exacting subject (such as something where you had to paint a face or eyes) so even the beginner painter can complete them and have a nice project when finished.
> 
> I also liked them because they will enable me to teach four of the most basic painting techniques of decorative painting: base coating, float shading, dry brush highlighting and line work. With knowing these four techniques, you can probably accomplish most painting projects. The shell designs are quite forgiving too so that the students will be able to complete them even knowing only these basic skills and still wind up with an attractive project.
> 
> Since I want to include several photographs in the pattern packet, I have decided to divide the ten shells that I designed into to separate patterns. This way it will be easier to show the step-by-step process in detail and still keep the pattern a reasonable size.
> 
> I am going to teach Set A on one day and Set B on the next, and offer extra pattern packets available for those who may not be able to attend both. For each class, I will be able to accommodate 20 students, and the goal will be to complete one to two of the five sea shells in the pattern. Besides providing them with the pattern, I will also give them a set of blank wood pieces to paint. This way once the class is finished, they can take home the remaining pieces and continue practicing.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the other shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I have two more to complete today of the ten. I then am going to make the pattern packets and I have to provide the photos and information for the class advertisements. I also need to order up the paint and literally get cutting on the blank pieces. I suppose it is going to be a full weekend.
> 
> I feel so much better though now that all is mapped out. They seem to think that the scrolling class will definitely sell out and whether the painting classes do or not it won't really matter to me. I have taught painting classes to any number of people from one to 35 and I am very comfortable in that role. I think the attendance for those two classes will probably fall somewhere in the middle. It seems that whenever I offer a painting class among woodworkers, they always sell out or nearly sell out. There is a good amount of interest among woodworkers in learning the process of decorative painting and no matter what, it will be a great way to end a nice long trip.
> 
> Meeting the people will also be great and teaching in their new facility will be a treat. I am sure I will have lots of pictures and stories to tell along the way.
> 
> Happy Saturday! I hope you get some time to play in the shop!


Thanks, Barb. It feels so much better knowing what I am doing.  Yes, I will have plenty of printed materials and business cards available, and my information is on every pattern packet that they get, too. I have been doing my printing here a little bit each day so I am not rushed at the end. Little by little . . . . 

Sheila


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Classes Are All Mapped Out *
> 
> To start off, I will say that I am in a far better position than I was yesterday. I made some phone calls and figured some things out and it is quite a relief to me to get things in order and lined up.
> 
> I spoke with my friend Jeannie and got the answers to most of my questions regarding the extra classes that I am going to teach after the show. I immediately felt much of the anxiety draining away, and I am happy to say that I had a most productive day.
> 
> It seems that I am going to be teaching an all day scroll saw class, as well as two- three hour painting classes on my way back through town through her area the week after the show. The Northeastern Woodworkers Association, who hosts the Showcase, has a wonderful facility to hold classes in and that is where I will be teaching.
> 
> For the scroll saw class, I decided that I am going to teach the Autumn Leaves Candle Tray and Charms project. We will cover every step from applying the pattern to spraying on the final finish.
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is one of my first candle tray holder patterns, and it uses a variety of techniques, yet is fairly easy to accomplish even for the beginner scroll sawyer. The process of cutting the recessed center of the tray on an angle is easy, yet it is still intimidating to many new scrollers. I think that by walking them through this, they will see how easy it is to accomplish and also be able to apply it to many other projects that they may want to do.
> 
> The actual cutting of the leaves is fun and not very intimidating, as there is a lot of room for error if the scroller isn't as familiar. I can teach different ways of approaching corners and curves and even if the student isn't exactly on the line, the design will still look nice.
> 
> I am also going to show the class how to apply the color using the staining medium and acrylic paints. This process can be used in so many future applications on all types of woodworking and scroll sawing.
> 
> The facility will be able to accommodate up to ten students, which will make the class small enough to give personal attention to each of those who attend. I am happy about the relaxed time frame too. When I cut the tray out, it took approximately 2-3 hours for the basic cutting of the leaves. This will leave us plenty of time for questions and full interaction with the students and hopefully that will translate to them getting the most out of the class. By the end of the day, they will each be able to bring home a completed project. I think it will be a fun day and I am really looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> The two painting classes will be on two separate days and last approximately three hours each. I have been developing painting patterns specifically for these classes and am just about finished with it. The patterns consists of ten sea shell ornaments or magnets. I felt that sea shells are a good, universal subject that most people will like. The ornaments are small and not difficult to accomplish and they are also not an exacting subject (such as something where you had to paint a face or eyes) so even the beginner painter can complete them and have a nice project when finished.
> 
> I also liked them because they will enable me to teach four of the most basic painting techniques of decorative painting: base coating, float shading, dry brush highlighting and line work. With knowing these four techniques, you can probably accomplish most painting projects. The shell designs are quite forgiving too so that the students will be able to complete them even knowing only these basic skills and still wind up with an attractive project.
> 
> Since I want to include several photographs in the pattern packet, I have decided to divide the ten shells that I designed into to separate patterns. This way it will be easier to show the step-by-step process in detail and still keep the pattern a reasonable size.
> 
> I am going to teach Set A on one day and Set B on the next, and offer extra pattern packets available for those who may not be able to attend both. For each class, I will be able to accommodate 20 students, and the goal will be to complete one to two of the five sea shells in the pattern. Besides providing them with the pattern, I will also give them a set of blank wood pieces to paint. This way once the class is finished, they can take home the remaining pieces and continue practicing.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the other shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I have two more to complete today of the ten. I then am going to make the pattern packets and I have to provide the photos and information for the class advertisements. I also need to order up the paint and literally get cutting on the blank pieces. I suppose it is going to be a full weekend.
> 
> I feel so much better though now that all is mapped out. They seem to think that the scrolling class will definitely sell out and whether the painting classes do or not it won't really matter to me. I have taught painting classes to any number of people from one to 35 and I am very comfortable in that role. I think the attendance for those two classes will probably fall somewhere in the middle. It seems that whenever I offer a painting class among woodworkers, they always sell out or nearly sell out. There is a good amount of interest among woodworkers in learning the process of decorative painting and no matter what, it will be a great way to end a nice long trip.
> 
> Meeting the people will also be great and teaching in their new facility will be a treat. I am sure I will have lots of pictures and stories to tell along the way.
> 
> Happy Saturday! I hope you get some time to play in the shop!


I sure wish I lived in your neck-o-de-wood!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Classes Are All Mapped Out *
> 
> To start off, I will say that I am in a far better position than I was yesterday. I made some phone calls and figured some things out and it is quite a relief to me to get things in order and lined up.
> 
> I spoke with my friend Jeannie and got the answers to most of my questions regarding the extra classes that I am going to teach after the show. I immediately felt much of the anxiety draining away, and I am happy to say that I had a most productive day.
> 
> It seems that I am going to be teaching an all day scroll saw class, as well as two- three hour painting classes on my way back through town through her area the week after the show. The Northeastern Woodworkers Association, who hosts the Showcase, has a wonderful facility to hold classes in and that is where I will be teaching.
> 
> For the scroll saw class, I decided that I am going to teach the Autumn Leaves Candle Tray and Charms project. We will cover every step from applying the pattern to spraying on the final finish.
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> This is one of my first candle tray holder patterns, and it uses a variety of techniques, yet is fairly easy to accomplish even for the beginner scroll sawyer. The process of cutting the recessed center of the tray on an angle is easy, yet it is still intimidating to many new scrollers. I think that by walking them through this, they will see how easy it is to accomplish and also be able to apply it to many other projects that they may want to do.
> 
> The actual cutting of the leaves is fun and not very intimidating, as there is a lot of room for error if the scroller isn't as familiar. I can teach different ways of approaching corners and curves and even if the student isn't exactly on the line, the design will still look nice.
> 
> I am also going to show the class how to apply the color using the staining medium and acrylic paints. This process can be used in so many future applications on all types of woodworking and scroll sawing.
> 
> The facility will be able to accommodate up to ten students, which will make the class small enough to give personal attention to each of those who attend. I am happy about the relaxed time frame too. When I cut the tray out, it took approximately 2-3 hours for the basic cutting of the leaves. This will leave us plenty of time for questions and full interaction with the students and hopefully that will translate to them getting the most out of the class. By the end of the day, they will each be able to bring home a completed project. I think it will be a fun day and I am really looking forward to it a lot.
> 
> The two painting classes will be on two separate days and last approximately three hours each. I have been developing painting patterns specifically for these classes and am just about finished with it. The patterns consists of ten sea shell ornaments or magnets. I felt that sea shells are a good, universal subject that most people will like. The ornaments are small and not difficult to accomplish and they are also not an exacting subject (such as something where you had to paint a face or eyes) so even the beginner painter can complete them and have a nice project when finished.
> 
> I also liked them because they will enable me to teach four of the most basic painting techniques of decorative painting: base coating, float shading, dry brush highlighting and line work. With knowing these four techniques, you can probably accomplish most painting projects. The shell designs are quite forgiving too so that the students will be able to complete them even knowing only these basic skills and still wind up with an attractive project.
> 
> Since I want to include several photographs in the pattern packet, I have decided to divide the ten shells that I designed into to separate patterns. This way it will be easier to show the step-by-step process in detail and still keep the pattern a reasonable size.
> 
> I am going to teach Set A on one day and Set B on the next, and offer extra pattern packets available for those who may not be able to attend both. For each class, I will be able to accommodate 20 students, and the goal will be to complete one to two of the five sea shells in the pattern. Besides providing them with the pattern, I will also give them a set of blank wood pieces to paint. This way once the class is finished, they can take home the remaining pieces and continue practicing.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the other shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I have two more to complete today of the ten. I then am going to make the pattern packets and I have to provide the photos and information for the class advertisements. I also need to order up the paint and literally get cutting on the blank pieces. I suppose it is going to be a full weekend.
> 
> I feel so much better though now that all is mapped out. They seem to think that the scrolling class will definitely sell out and whether the painting classes do or not it won't really matter to me. I have taught painting classes to any number of people from one to 35 and I am very comfortable in that role. I think the attendance for those two classes will probably fall somewhere in the middle. It seems that whenever I offer a painting class among woodworkers, they always sell out or nearly sell out. There is a good amount of interest among woodworkers in learning the process of decorative painting and no matter what, it will be a great way to end a nice long trip.
> 
> Meeting the people will also be great and teaching in their new facility will be a treat. I am sure I will have lots of pictures and stories to tell along the way.
> 
> Happy Saturday! I hope you get some time to play in the shop!


I know your paintings are flat but they sure do look 3-D! I am always amazed when people are able to paint and bring things to "life". You will do better than fine at the show!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL

P.S. Yes, we are finally feeling better after month and half!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*

Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.

With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.

I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.

Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.

So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.

I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.

When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:


From Everday Stuff

I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.

So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.

Well, that would not do.

Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.

We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.

Good thing I checked.

It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.

We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.

I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.

Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.

The last two shells:


From SLDP104 Seashells


From SLDP104 Seashells

I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me. 

So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.

May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*
> 
> Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.
> 
> With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.
> 
> I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.
> 
> Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.
> 
> So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.
> 
> I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.
> 
> So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.
> 
> Well, that would not do.
> 
> Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.
> 
> We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Good thing I checked.
> 
> It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.
> 
> We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.
> 
> I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.
> 
> Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.
> 
> The last two shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me.
> 
> So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


you have safe travels when you do go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*
> 
> Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.
> 
> With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.
> 
> I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.
> 
> Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.
> 
> So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.
> 
> I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.
> 
> So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.
> 
> Well, that would not do.
> 
> Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.
> 
> We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Good thing I checked.
> 
> It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.
> 
> We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.
> 
> I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.
> 
> Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.
> 
> The last two shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me.
> 
> So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


I don't think you're being excessive at all. Thinks like this is what you need to know. Think how horrible it would have been if you'd left at your originally planned time, get to the ferry, and realize that unless your car has wings, that your plans were completely messed up. I'm glad you caught that one.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*
> 
> Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.
> 
> With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.
> 
> I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.
> 
> Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.
> 
> So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.
> 
> I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.
> 
> So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.
> 
> Well, that would not do.
> 
> Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.
> 
> We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Good thing I checked.
> 
> It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.
> 
> We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.
> 
> I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.
> 
> Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.
> 
> The last two shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me.
> 
> So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


i think you have a lovely collection of ideas and projects for your prospected customers to play with and enjoy, you certainly have filled your time creatively and professionally and that has to go a long way to you also having a great time there , and i for one wish you all the best with your endeavors.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*
> 
> Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.
> 
> With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.
> 
> I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.
> 
> Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.
> 
> So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.
> 
> I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.
> 
> So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.
> 
> Well, that would not do.
> 
> Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.
> 
> We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Good thing I checked.
> 
> It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.
> 
> We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.
> 
> I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.
> 
> Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.
> 
> The last two shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me.
> 
> So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


Hi Sheila.

As one who has navigated the US/Canada border many times, here's a tip that will save you some possible trouble on your return. Stop into the Canadian customs before you leave and register any tools and such you are taking with you so you can prove on your return that you took them with you and didn't buy them in the US during the trip which would involved duty and taxes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*
> 
> Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.
> 
> With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.
> 
> I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.
> 
> Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.
> 
> So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.
> 
> I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.
> 
> So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.
> 
> Well, that would not do.
> 
> Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.
> 
> We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Good thing I checked.
> 
> It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.
> 
> We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.
> 
> I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.
> 
> Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.
> 
> The last two shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me.
> 
> So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you all for your good wishes.

William - I am very glad that I did check this out now. Besides writing things down, I am going through things over and over in my head. I just want to try to cover every detail.

Steve - Thank you very much. I am happy that I have a lot of different things to offer people. I find that at shows such as these, there is a great diversification of interests. Part of why people come to events like this is to be exposed to other creative outlets. Hopefully, I can help people find some new ways to express their own creativity!

And Paul - That is a great idea. I was thinking about that earlier when we were considering bringing the new saw with us from Nova Scotia. I think that I am going to wind up having the new saw shipped out there. But I will certainly make a list of what I am bringing (including my printer and computer) I know we have a certain amount of items we can bring back that are tax-exempt, but we are prepared to pay the import fees on anything over that. I suppose it is just part of life. Thank you for the reminder. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Plans, Plans and More Plans . . .*
> 
> Remember the other day when I talked about those unexpected curve balls that pop into our lives? Well, yesterday I was thrown a little one and it is a good example of what I was talking about.
> 
> With only three short weeks left to prepare for the trip, I am making good progress with checking everything off of the list, but there is still much that I want to accomplish and get ready for leaving. Being gone for almost three weeks is going to be a big thing for me. I can't remember the last time I had been away for that long, and certainly I haven't since I had my business up and running.
> 
> I have a friend who I went to high school with who travels all the time with her job. In the last six months alone, she has been to Vegas, Los Angeles, Alaska, New Orleans, New York, Miami, and several other smaller cities. I enjoy watching her travels on her Facebook page, as she always has interesting and beautiful pictures to show. It is part of her life and she loves her job and the adventure that comes with it.
> 
> Although I made the big move to Canada seven years ago and have done more traveling in these past years than I have done in my entire life time, it has been about three to four years since I have been away from my home. I haven't been to Chicago in (I think) four years when I was last there to see my son graduate from the police academy. In between these two legs of the trip that are going to be in New York, I plan to drive to Chicago and spend a couple of days with my son and seeing some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also plan to drive through New Jersey where the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are located and spend at least part of the day there. It is pretty much along the way and should be a great chance to touch base with the people from the magazine that won't be at the show.
> 
> So anyway, it is going to be quite a full few weeks and I am sure it will go by quickly. Besides the main show at the beginning of the trip and getting back for the three classes the following week, everything is quite flexible. That is one reason I am so happy to travel by car. I do want to make it to Saratoga Springs a day or so early however, so I can get the lay of the land and get settled before the big show. I thought that yesterday I would really start to map out our day to day travels so we can solidify some plans along the way.
> 
> I live on the western side of Nova Scotia, right on the coast. When flying over in a plane, I find it fascinating that you can actually see Nova Scotia from the one side of the plane and Maine from the other. It is separated by the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> When driving, it is commonplace to take the ferry from Digby to New Brunswick, which is just north of Maine and drive down. The boat runs every day and the voyage is approximately three hours. Nova Scotia is nearly an island, and is connected to the rest of Canada only by a small patch of land up near Amhurst. I found a map to illustrate this for those of you who don't know:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> I live between about half way between Yarmouth and Digby.
> 
> So I thought that I would check the schedule of the ferry yesterday and see if it would be necessary to make reservations for the day I wish to travel. I went to the site for Bay Ferries and read all the fares and times and such and figured everything out. Then, when I was just about satisfied that all was well, I noticed in very fine print under the ferry schedule there was a note that the ferry would be dry-docked from March 7th through the 24th for annual maintenance and would not run during that time.
> 
> Well, that would not do.
> 
> Since even when the boat is up and running on the 24th, it doesn't leave until 4pm (meaning it wouldn't arrive in New Brunswick until after 7pm) and we still had over 10 hours to drive, including a border crossing to get to Saratoga Springs, it would make it impossible for us to take the boat. I need to be there all day Friday to set up the show, as well as take part in judging the contest.
> 
> We planned on leaving Tuesday the 22nd, which would mean most of the drive would be Wednesday and give us the day Thursday to get ready before we were to report to the center on Friday. Since the boat was to leave at 4pm, it would give most of the day Tuesday to finish packing and get ready, and we would in all likelihood stay over in St. John and start fresh on Wednesday morning for the 10 hour travel to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Good thing I checked.
> 
> It isn't what we consider a disaster though. It is just one of those little curve balls of life that I was talking about the other day. It will take us about 8-10 hours to drive up through Amhurst and back down to St. John, and we can do that on Tuesday, as we originally planned. Instead of leaving at 4pm when the ferry departs, we will just leave early in the morning, allowing for weather and keeping it a relaxing drive, and we can still stop in St. John overnight or continue on if we feel like it.
> 
> We can finish up our journey on Wednesday, as planned and still have Thursday to settle in and get acclimated. It will also allow for any other unforeseen delays. That's one of the many reasons I like to drive so much.
> 
> I am happy that I decided it was time to check things out. I know I may seem excessive with planning things, but I really want to be ready for anything unexpected in this trip so that I can relax a bit (as much as I can) and enjoy the time. Looking ahead is a good thing and gives me a great deal of peace of mind.
> 
> Today will be finishing up the pattern packet for the shells. I finished the last two yesterday and started writing the instructions. Painting instructions are a bit more detailed than woodworking ones, I believe and with the shells, it is proving to be even more challenging because there are many variables in the painting of them. I may need to add more step-by-step pictures to get my point across.
> 
> The last two shells:
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> 
> From SLDP104 Seashells
> 
> I also need to write an autobiography and description for the advertisements for the last set of classes, as well as make the lists to submit to DecoArt to order the paints for both classes. The description needs to be short and you all know what a challenge that can be for me.
> 
> So there is plenty to do today and hopefully I will get this project pretty much buttoned up. It should keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> May you all have a wonderful Sunday.


I can see its not many times you has used the ferry  good that you catch it in time
i have learned the hard way to always checking ferryplans and even to see if I can check
them the same day I need to use them you just never know with ferry´s 
once we was ready to drive onbord and to minuts before they canceled the rest of the day
and the next two…..what a bummer :-( fortunaly we have four ferry´s from our tiny island 
but had to drive over 100 km more to get to the distination and the same back again the next day
not very much compared to what you have to drive but with a tight schedule ..well you know

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still More Details*

I hope that everyone isn't getting sick of reading about my preparation for the Woodworker's Showcase. As you can imagine, it pretty much has been (and probably will be) the focus of my life for the next couple of weeks. It seems like it has been forever since I have been at the saw. There just doesn't seem to be enough time, it seems.

I read many posts where people wish that they could do woodworking as a full time job. I can see from what I read that they have visions of spending all day, every day in the shop creating wonderful items. Even though that what they are envisioning is partially true, it seems that lately for the most part I am doing other things. At least in my leg of woodworking (designing).

I am at all not saying that I don't enjoy what I do. I suppose that it is just that some days (like you) I long for that actual shop time when I can be making saw dust. It seems like it has been a while since I was at the scroll saw and I miss it.

This past week, while I was getting all these things I was preparing for the show done, my partner drew and created another incredible basket. This one he made of jatoba and cherry. It is another beautiful example of his talent. The lines are clean and precise and when he put the oil finish on it I thought - wow! It is a beautiful project.

I also watched him draw up a new pattern yesterday pretty much start to finish. It is for a three dimensional cross with a fretwork overlay. It will stand on a pedestal and have room for a small candle in front of it. I know it will be hit and I can't wait to see it come to life.

It really helps me so much to have someone to work with like this. Not only is it great to see the incredible projects that he makes, but it is also very helpful to have someone to share the day to day details of the business and get another opinion. I realize that many people can't or don't want to work with someone else like this, but I think that if the right combination is found, it can be a great asset.

I suppose the reason that I am thinking along these lines is because it is time for another site update. I try to update it once a month or so and being the last day of February, it is time. However, with all that I have been doing to get things ready for the show and just all the other things, I find that I have no new patterns of my own to add to the mix.

Where the heck did the month go?

I don't feel like I have been slacking, and I have half a mind to go back and look at the last 28 blogs to see what I was up to. I honestly don't really look back at them unless I am answering a comment on them about one thing or another. But it seems that the month just kind of slipped away much too quickly.

Now on the positive side of that, I need to look at where I am standing now. There is a reason that I am not feeling sick to my stomach and in a panic about the show, as I would have thought I would have been by now. Things are very nicely falling into place and with three more weeks of preparation left, there is still time to finish up and do what I need to do to make the trip and the presentation and the classes run smoothly. Also, I am happy to say that we just had the best month to date on the site despite it being just after Christmas and a slow economy. I am very proud of that.

I spent the day yesterday again working on the patterns for the painting class. I decided that I didn't like one of the sea shells, so I reworked and revised it. I also had to get the class descriptions and information, along with a short biography about myself to the gentleman, who is in charge of the publicity for the class. These are all very important pieces of information, as they will be used to sell the class and entice people to partake. He thinks the scroll saw class (which will be an all day class) will sell out quickly, and I told them that if they would like, I can stay an extra day and teach it one more time. After all, with coming so far I would hate to leave if there are people interested in it.

The painting classes should go over well too. There seems to be a lot of interest in painting, if not by the woodworkers themselves, then by their significant others. I think that both of the classes will be fun and successful. The painting class seems as if it takes a bit more preparation than the scroll saw class, but that is only because I haven't taught a painting class in such a long time and there are so many different variables. Little by little though I am getting a handle on it, and in the next couple of days, the lesson plan will be completed, as well as a pattern that even a beginner can follow and be successful with. I suppose that is one of the biggest challenges in that pattern - making it fully understandable for the beginners. If I can achieve that goal, then I am doing OK.

As for today, much of the day will be shot because I need to take a run to Yarmouth to get a new battery for my car. The little Mustang is almost eight years old and I have never replaced the battery. Since it has been sitting since November (although I periodically give it a start and drive it up and down the driveway once or twice) we noticed the battery is struggling. Eight years is a good run for a battery and it is just time. Last year I had just about everything else overhauled on it - new tires, new breaks, etc. and it is in beautiful shape. I am going to take it in again in the next week or so to get it checked once again before our journey. I want everything to be safe and in tip top shape.

I have a list of things to get for the trip too, so the day will be quite functional. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to pick up before I can call myself ready.

All these things are part of the big picture of a woodworking business. I think it is a good thing that there is so much variety in my day to day life. It keeps me fresh and keeps me longing to do more woodworking. There is no chance to get "bored" with my job, and those of you who know me know that there is no such thing as "routine" in my life.

Although it will be great to get back to producing new designs, I am thoroughly enjoying the opportunities that are in front of me now. These next several weeks, I will be living a life that many here only dream about. I think that I have laid a strong enough foundation in my business that it can withstand me focusing on these other aspects for a little while. After all, I think that it is part of what I was striving for in the first place.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Still More Details*
> 
> I hope that everyone isn't getting sick of reading about my preparation for the Woodworker's Showcase. As you can imagine, it pretty much has been (and probably will be) the focus of my life for the next couple of weeks. It seems like it has been forever since I have been at the saw. There just doesn't seem to be enough time, it seems.
> 
> I read many posts where people wish that they could do woodworking as a full time job. I can see from what I read that they have visions of spending all day, every day in the shop creating wonderful items. Even though that what they are envisioning is partially true, it seems that lately for the most part I am doing other things. At least in my leg of woodworking (designing).
> 
> I am at all not saying that I don't enjoy what I do. I suppose that it is just that some days (like you) I long for that actual shop time when I can be making saw dust. It seems like it has been a while since I was at the scroll saw and I miss it.
> 
> This past week, while I was getting all these things I was preparing for the show done, my partner drew and created another incredible basket. This one he made of jatoba and cherry. It is another beautiful example of his talent. The lines are clean and precise and when he put the oil finish on it I thought - wow! It is a beautiful project.
> 
> I also watched him draw up a new pattern yesterday pretty much start to finish. It is for a three dimensional cross with a fretwork overlay. It will stand on a pedestal and have room for a small candle in front of it. I know it will be hit and I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> It really helps me so much to have someone to work with like this. Not only is it great to see the incredible projects that he makes, but it is also very helpful to have someone to share the day to day details of the business and get another opinion. I realize that many people can't or don't want to work with someone else like this, but I think that if the right combination is found, it can be a great asset.
> 
> I suppose the reason that I am thinking along these lines is because it is time for another site update. I try to update it once a month or so and being the last day of February, it is time. However, with all that I have been doing to get things ready for the show and just all the other things, I find that I have no new patterns of my own to add to the mix.
> 
> Where the heck did the month go?
> 
> I don't feel like I have been slacking, and I have half a mind to go back and look at the last 28 blogs to see what I was up to. I honestly don't really look back at them unless I am answering a comment on them about one thing or another. But it seems that the month just kind of slipped away much too quickly.
> 
> Now on the positive side of that, I need to look at where I am standing now. There is a reason that I am not feeling sick to my stomach and in a panic about the show, as I would have thought I would have been by now. Things are very nicely falling into place and with three more weeks of preparation left, there is still time to finish up and do what I need to do to make the trip and the presentation and the classes run smoothly. Also, I am happy to say that we just had the best month to date on the site despite it being just after Christmas and a slow economy. I am very proud of that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday again working on the patterns for the painting class. I decided that I didn't like one of the sea shells, so I reworked and revised it. I also had to get the class descriptions and information, along with a short biography about myself to the gentleman, who is in charge of the publicity for the class. These are all very important pieces of information, as they will be used to sell the class and entice people to partake. He thinks the scroll saw class (which will be an all day class) will sell out quickly, and I told them that if they would like, I can stay an extra day and teach it one more time. After all, with coming so far I would hate to leave if there are people interested in it.
> 
> The painting classes should go over well too. There seems to be a lot of interest in painting, if not by the woodworkers themselves, then by their significant others. I think that both of the classes will be fun and successful. The painting class seems as if it takes a bit more preparation than the scroll saw class, but that is only because I haven't taught a painting class in such a long time and there are so many different variables. Little by little though I am getting a handle on it, and in the next couple of days, the lesson plan will be completed, as well as a pattern that even a beginner can follow and be successful with. I suppose that is one of the biggest challenges in that pattern - making it fully understandable for the beginners. If I can achieve that goal, then I am doing OK.
> 
> As for today, much of the day will be shot because I need to take a run to Yarmouth to get a new battery for my car. The little Mustang is almost eight years old and I have never replaced the battery. Since it has been sitting since November (although I periodically give it a start and drive it up and down the driveway once or twice) we noticed the battery is struggling. Eight years is a good run for a battery and it is just time. Last year I had just about everything else overhauled on it - new tires, new breaks, etc. and it is in beautiful shape. I am going to take it in again in the next week or so to get it checked once again before our journey. I want everything to be safe and in tip top shape.
> 
> I have a list of things to get for the trip too, so the day will be quite functional. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to pick up before I can call myself ready.
> 
> All these things are part of the big picture of a woodworking business. I think it is a good thing that there is so much variety in my day to day life. It keeps me fresh and keeps me longing to do more woodworking. There is no chance to get "bored" with my job, and those of you who know me know that there is no such thing as "routine" in my life.
> 
> Although it will be great to get back to producing new designs, I am thoroughly enjoying the opportunities that are in front of me now. These next several weeks, I will be living a life that many here only dream about. I think that I have laid a strong enough foundation in my business that it can withstand me focusing on these other aspects for a little while. After all, I think that it is part of what I was striving for in the first place.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila,
Good morning for a lady full of power in her daily life. I like best when you really write at your busiest days as it is full of inspiration. Your conclusive last paragraph had given me to take a good look of those that I almost give up. Then after seconds of thinking… I start laminating by gluing and decided to be back on the course.

I wish you the best on your forthcoming endeavour. Hope that you will have the energy and the right decision in those sudden twist during the workshop. What I mean… the audience (students) will always be trying to divert however you are the one steering them to the right course (direction).

God bless on you trip.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Still More Details*
> 
> I hope that everyone isn't getting sick of reading about my preparation for the Woodworker's Showcase. As you can imagine, it pretty much has been (and probably will be) the focus of my life for the next couple of weeks. It seems like it has been forever since I have been at the saw. There just doesn't seem to be enough time, it seems.
> 
> I read many posts where people wish that they could do woodworking as a full time job. I can see from what I read that they have visions of spending all day, every day in the shop creating wonderful items. Even though that what they are envisioning is partially true, it seems that lately for the most part I am doing other things. At least in my leg of woodworking (designing).
> 
> I am at all not saying that I don't enjoy what I do. I suppose that it is just that some days (like you) I long for that actual shop time when I can be making saw dust. It seems like it has been a while since I was at the scroll saw and I miss it.
> 
> This past week, while I was getting all these things I was preparing for the show done, my partner drew and created another incredible basket. This one he made of jatoba and cherry. It is another beautiful example of his talent. The lines are clean and precise and when he put the oil finish on it I thought - wow! It is a beautiful project.
> 
> I also watched him draw up a new pattern yesterday pretty much start to finish. It is for a three dimensional cross with a fretwork overlay. It will stand on a pedestal and have room for a small candle in front of it. I know it will be hit and I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> It really helps me so much to have someone to work with like this. Not only is it great to see the incredible projects that he makes, but it is also very helpful to have someone to share the day to day details of the business and get another opinion. I realize that many people can't or don't want to work with someone else like this, but I think that if the right combination is found, it can be a great asset.
> 
> I suppose the reason that I am thinking along these lines is because it is time for another site update. I try to update it once a month or so and being the last day of February, it is time. However, with all that I have been doing to get things ready for the show and just all the other things, I find that I have no new patterns of my own to add to the mix.
> 
> Where the heck did the month go?
> 
> I don't feel like I have been slacking, and I have half a mind to go back and look at the last 28 blogs to see what I was up to. I honestly don't really look back at them unless I am answering a comment on them about one thing or another. But it seems that the month just kind of slipped away much too quickly.
> 
> Now on the positive side of that, I need to look at where I am standing now. There is a reason that I am not feeling sick to my stomach and in a panic about the show, as I would have thought I would have been by now. Things are very nicely falling into place and with three more weeks of preparation left, there is still time to finish up and do what I need to do to make the trip and the presentation and the classes run smoothly. Also, I am happy to say that we just had the best month to date on the site despite it being just after Christmas and a slow economy. I am very proud of that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday again working on the patterns for the painting class. I decided that I didn't like one of the sea shells, so I reworked and revised it. I also had to get the class descriptions and information, along with a short biography about myself to the gentleman, who is in charge of the publicity for the class. These are all very important pieces of information, as they will be used to sell the class and entice people to partake. He thinks the scroll saw class (which will be an all day class) will sell out quickly, and I told them that if they would like, I can stay an extra day and teach it one more time. After all, with coming so far I would hate to leave if there are people interested in it.
> 
> The painting classes should go over well too. There seems to be a lot of interest in painting, if not by the woodworkers themselves, then by their significant others. I think that both of the classes will be fun and successful. The painting class seems as if it takes a bit more preparation than the scroll saw class, but that is only because I haven't taught a painting class in such a long time and there are so many different variables. Little by little though I am getting a handle on it, and in the next couple of days, the lesson plan will be completed, as well as a pattern that even a beginner can follow and be successful with. I suppose that is one of the biggest challenges in that pattern - making it fully understandable for the beginners. If I can achieve that goal, then I am doing OK.
> 
> As for today, much of the day will be shot because I need to take a run to Yarmouth to get a new battery for my car. The little Mustang is almost eight years old and I have never replaced the battery. Since it has been sitting since November (although I periodically give it a start and drive it up and down the driveway once or twice) we noticed the battery is struggling. Eight years is a good run for a battery and it is just time. Last year I had just about everything else overhauled on it - new tires, new breaks, etc. and it is in beautiful shape. I am going to take it in again in the next week or so to get it checked once again before our journey. I want everything to be safe and in tip top shape.
> 
> I have a list of things to get for the trip too, so the day will be quite functional. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to pick up before I can call myself ready.
> 
> All these things are part of the big picture of a woodworking business. I think it is a good thing that there is so much variety in my day to day life. It keeps me fresh and keeps me longing to do more woodworking. There is no chance to get "bored" with my job, and those of you who know me know that there is no such thing as "routine" in my life.
> 
> Although it will be great to get back to producing new designs, I am thoroughly enjoying the opportunities that are in front of me now. These next several weeks, I will be living a life that many here only dream about. I think that I have laid a strong enough foundation in my business that it can withstand me focusing on these other aspects for a little while. After all, I think that it is part of what I was striving for in the first place.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


good day to you Sheila 
people that say they wish they could working wood all day don´t see how much 
time management of a busyness takes and don´t understand that 1 shophour is 
= 2-3 hours in the office and when imployes want a big raise becourse they have 
some of the bills to the custommer they don´t see how many there is used just
to run the busyness before the owner get something to them self for every 
100$ imployers make there is only 2-5$ to the owner who takes the risk and having
the money tied to the busyness

don´t worry about not having news one or two month on your site for once 
and if you don´t have it next month tell them you have been on the trip and the last
few month has been all about that and say you had so many new impuls and
will have alot of new designs boiling 
old costummers that think they know your site and all your projects and nearly
only get to the site to look at news , has good of being guided to the old projects
in there mind and realise that the older things is a s good as the last news

when you are ready to pack and load the car then don´t forget to take a picture 
when all the stuff is in the apatment and under the loading ….that is a part of a trip
and shuold be in the scrapbook (was that the right word) with all the memery´s too
I know you shuold proppbly have a third with you just to take pictures but you will
be glad later if you take exstreeme numbers of pictures compare to what we do
dayly and make very short notes in every breake/lunch or …then finish with a longer but still
short , of what have happen during the day
I know its a tedius job and I forget all the time and toay I realy wish I had done it earlyer
in my life today I can´t remember much of it when looking at the pictures :-(
lots of them from jobs I was asked to do becourse of my interessting in photo

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dandog

scrollgirl said:


> *Still More Details*
> 
> I hope that everyone isn't getting sick of reading about my preparation for the Woodworker's Showcase. As you can imagine, it pretty much has been (and probably will be) the focus of my life for the next couple of weeks. It seems like it has been forever since I have been at the saw. There just doesn't seem to be enough time, it seems.
> 
> I read many posts where people wish that they could do woodworking as a full time job. I can see from what I read that they have visions of spending all day, every day in the shop creating wonderful items. Even though that what they are envisioning is partially true, it seems that lately for the most part I am doing other things. At least in my leg of woodworking (designing).
> 
> I am at all not saying that I don't enjoy what I do. I suppose that it is just that some days (like you) I long for that actual shop time when I can be making saw dust. It seems like it has been a while since I was at the scroll saw and I miss it.
> 
> This past week, while I was getting all these things I was preparing for the show done, my partner drew and created another incredible basket. This one he made of jatoba and cherry. It is another beautiful example of his talent. The lines are clean and precise and when he put the oil finish on it I thought - wow! It is a beautiful project.
> 
> I also watched him draw up a new pattern yesterday pretty much start to finish. It is for a three dimensional cross with a fretwork overlay. It will stand on a pedestal and have room for a small candle in front of it. I know it will be hit and I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> It really helps me so much to have someone to work with like this. Not only is it great to see the incredible projects that he makes, but it is also very helpful to have someone to share the day to day details of the business and get another opinion. I realize that many people can't or don't want to work with someone else like this, but I think that if the right combination is found, it can be a great asset.
> 
> I suppose the reason that I am thinking along these lines is because it is time for another site update. I try to update it once a month or so and being the last day of February, it is time. However, with all that I have been doing to get things ready for the show and just all the other things, I find that I have no new patterns of my own to add to the mix.
> 
> Where the heck did the month go?
> 
> I don't feel like I have been slacking, and I have half a mind to go back and look at the last 28 blogs to see what I was up to. I honestly don't really look back at them unless I am answering a comment on them about one thing or another. But it seems that the month just kind of slipped away much too quickly.
> 
> Now on the positive side of that, I need to look at where I am standing now. There is a reason that I am not feeling sick to my stomach and in a panic about the show, as I would have thought I would have been by now. Things are very nicely falling into place and with three more weeks of preparation left, there is still time to finish up and do what I need to do to make the trip and the presentation and the classes run smoothly. Also, I am happy to say that we just had the best month to date on the site despite it being just after Christmas and a slow economy. I am very proud of that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday again working on the patterns for the painting class. I decided that I didn't like one of the sea shells, so I reworked and revised it. I also had to get the class descriptions and information, along with a short biography about myself to the gentleman, who is in charge of the publicity for the class. These are all very important pieces of information, as they will be used to sell the class and entice people to partake. He thinks the scroll saw class (which will be an all day class) will sell out quickly, and I told them that if they would like, I can stay an extra day and teach it one more time. After all, with coming so far I would hate to leave if there are people interested in it.
> 
> The painting classes should go over well too. There seems to be a lot of interest in painting, if not by the woodworkers themselves, then by their significant others. I think that both of the classes will be fun and successful. The painting class seems as if it takes a bit more preparation than the scroll saw class, but that is only because I haven't taught a painting class in such a long time and there are so many different variables. Little by little though I am getting a handle on it, and in the next couple of days, the lesson plan will be completed, as well as a pattern that even a beginner can follow and be successful with. I suppose that is one of the biggest challenges in that pattern - making it fully understandable for the beginners. If I can achieve that goal, then I am doing OK.
> 
> As for today, much of the day will be shot because I need to take a run to Yarmouth to get a new battery for my car. The little Mustang is almost eight years old and I have never replaced the battery. Since it has been sitting since November (although I periodically give it a start and drive it up and down the driveway once or twice) we noticed the battery is struggling. Eight years is a good run for a battery and it is just time. Last year I had just about everything else overhauled on it - new tires, new breaks, etc. and it is in beautiful shape. I am going to take it in again in the next week or so to get it checked once again before our journey. I want everything to be safe and in tip top shape.
> 
> I have a list of things to get for the trip too, so the day will be quite functional. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to pick up before I can call myself ready.
> 
> All these things are part of the big picture of a woodworking business. I think it is a good thing that there is so much variety in my day to day life. It keeps me fresh and keeps me longing to do more woodworking. There is no chance to get "bored" with my job, and those of you who know me know that there is no such thing as "routine" in my life.
> 
> Although it will be great to get back to producing new designs, I am thoroughly enjoying the opportunities that are in front of me now. These next several weeks, I will be living a life that many here only dream about. I think that I have laid a strong enough foundation in my business that it can withstand me focusing on these other aspects for a little while. After all, I think that it is part of what I was striving for in the first place.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hey Sheila keep following your hart it's a good one it brought you this far.Can't wait and see.How did that 80's rap song go give give give it all you got give give give it all you got. get'em girl LOL!!!!! getem girl!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still More Details*
> 
> I hope that everyone isn't getting sick of reading about my preparation for the Woodworker's Showcase. As you can imagine, it pretty much has been (and probably will be) the focus of my life for the next couple of weeks. It seems like it has been forever since I have been at the saw. There just doesn't seem to be enough time, it seems.
> 
> I read many posts where people wish that they could do woodworking as a full time job. I can see from what I read that they have visions of spending all day, every day in the shop creating wonderful items. Even though that what they are envisioning is partially true, it seems that lately for the most part I am doing other things. At least in my leg of woodworking (designing).
> 
> I am at all not saying that I don't enjoy what I do. I suppose that it is just that some days (like you) I long for that actual shop time when I can be making saw dust. It seems like it has been a while since I was at the scroll saw and I miss it.
> 
> This past week, while I was getting all these things I was preparing for the show done, my partner drew and created another incredible basket. This one he made of jatoba and cherry. It is another beautiful example of his talent. The lines are clean and precise and when he put the oil finish on it I thought - wow! It is a beautiful project.
> 
> I also watched him draw up a new pattern yesterday pretty much start to finish. It is for a three dimensional cross with a fretwork overlay. It will stand on a pedestal and have room for a small candle in front of it. I know it will be hit and I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> It really helps me so much to have someone to work with like this. Not only is it great to see the incredible projects that he makes, but it is also very helpful to have someone to share the day to day details of the business and get another opinion. I realize that many people can't or don't want to work with someone else like this, but I think that if the right combination is found, it can be a great asset.
> 
> I suppose the reason that I am thinking along these lines is because it is time for another site update. I try to update it once a month or so and being the last day of February, it is time. However, with all that I have been doing to get things ready for the show and just all the other things, I find that I have no new patterns of my own to add to the mix.
> 
> Where the heck did the month go?
> 
> I don't feel like I have been slacking, and I have half a mind to go back and look at the last 28 blogs to see what I was up to. I honestly don't really look back at them unless I am answering a comment on them about one thing or another. But it seems that the month just kind of slipped away much too quickly.
> 
> Now on the positive side of that, I need to look at where I am standing now. There is a reason that I am not feeling sick to my stomach and in a panic about the show, as I would have thought I would have been by now. Things are very nicely falling into place and with three more weeks of preparation left, there is still time to finish up and do what I need to do to make the trip and the presentation and the classes run smoothly. Also, I am happy to say that we just had the best month to date on the site despite it being just after Christmas and a slow economy. I am very proud of that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday again working on the patterns for the painting class.  I decided that I didn't like one of the sea shells, so I reworked and revised it. I also had to get the class descriptions and information, along with a short biography about myself to the gentleman, who is in charge of the publicity for the class. These are all very important pieces of information, as they will be used to sell the class and entice people to partake. He thinks the scroll saw class (which will be an all day class) will sell out quickly, and I told them that if they would like, I can stay an extra day and teach it one more time. After all, with coming so far I would hate to leave if there are people interested in it.
> 
> The painting classes should go over well too. There seems to be a lot of interest in painting, if not by the woodworkers themselves, then by their significant others. I think that both of the classes will be fun and successful. The painting class seems as if it takes a bit more preparation than the scroll saw class, but that is only because I haven't taught a painting class in such a long time and there are so many different variables. Little by little though I am getting a handle on it, and in the next couple of days, the lesson plan will be completed, as well as a pattern that even a beginner can follow and be successful with. I suppose that is one of the biggest challenges in that pattern - making it fully understandable for the beginners. If I can achieve that goal, then I am doing OK.
> 
> As for today, much of the day will be shot because I need to take a run to Yarmouth to get a new battery for my car. The little Mustang is almost eight years old and I have never replaced the battery. Since it has been sitting since November (although I periodically give it a start and drive it up and down the driveway once or twice) we noticed the battery is struggling. Eight years is a good run for a battery and it is just time. Last year I had just about everything else overhauled on it - new tires, new breaks, etc. and it is in beautiful shape. I am going to take it in again in the next week or so to get it checked once again before our journey. I want everything to be safe and in tip top shape.
> 
> I have a list of things to get for the trip too, so the day will be quite functional. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to pick up before I can call myself ready.
> 
> All these things are part of the big picture of a woodworking business. I think it is a good thing that there is so much variety in my day to day life. It keeps me fresh and keeps me longing to do more woodworking. There is no chance to get "bored" with my job, and those of you who know me know that there is no such thing as "routine" in my life.
> 
> Although it will be great to get back to producing new designs, I am thoroughly enjoying the opportunities that are in front of me now. These next several weeks, I will be living a life that many here only dream about. I think that I have laid a strong enough foundation in my business that it can withstand me focusing on these other aspects for a little while. After all, I think that it is part of what I was striving for in the first place.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thank you for the cheering on! Sometimes it does take a conscious effort to take a breath and enjoy the present day. We just get so caught up in the day to day operation that we forget to do so sometimes.

I am glad you see me as inspiration to you, Bert. As I watch you create your own masterpieces, such as the one you are working on now, I am also inspired by your work. I think that is such a great part of being here and talking among friends. We all encourage and support each other.

Dennis - I will certainly document my travels as much as I can. I want those that can't come to experience as much of the show that they can. I know that I really enjoy seeing pictures or videos of shows that others have attended. I will try my best to be a good reporter and let you all know how things are going.

And thanks to you Dan, for the cheerful encouragement and reminder of why I love what I do so much. It is truly something that comes from MY heart!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Who Asked for "Snow"???*

I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .

If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.

It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.

Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?

We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.

We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.

We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.

We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.

About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.

Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.

By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.

We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.

The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.

I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.

I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.

So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.

I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Be thankful you are in Newfoundland. We have weather like that here with the Puget Sound convergence zone when 2 systems meet coming around the Olympic mountains. When that happens in Seattle, everyone is 10 hours late getting home if they make it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Yes, Yarmouth is a very volatile place too. (I am in Nova Scotia, but you are close!  ) I suppose the best thing is to "expect the unexpected".

Looking at it from my usual "pink cloud" mentality - at least it turned to rain! If it were all snow we would really be in trouble!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


It's these kind of days that will beat us all down if we let it… don't let it do dat to ya


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


yes isn´t it amazing how fast wether can change in ocean zone´s :-( .... 
but it wasn´t me who ordred the snow we still have what we got two weeks go
good to hear the old mustang still works pretty good after the long period 
speciel breakes can bee a


Code:


#&%

 to loosen up 
have a great day Sheila I´m of to the shop now 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Yes, Roger - It was a LONG day! LOL It seemed like three days. We just looked at each other at one point and both said "Boy! Are we stupid!" (Humm . . . . . seems like we have done that before not too long ago when we went to Halifax. I hope it isn't getting to be a habit with us!)

I suppose it will keep us humble! 

Sheila

PS - @Dennis - looking forward to your next blog entry!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


My strategy with 3 million idots that cannot drve in snow under any circumstances is to stay off the road the first day. On the second day I am free to go as I please. All the idiots, well most, take the bus, stay home or are in the ditch where they can't do any damage ;-))


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I think your story illustrates why I love medium size towns. Where I live, an hour north of
your Chicago haunts, I am 2 minutes away from most everything my family needs. But the 
rolling hills of the country are only 15 minutes West. And of course the one thing I hate about 
large towns is no parking, parking is always easy here. The weather can get bad here, but 
most the snow plow drivers probably live within 10 minutes of there work. Helping to keep
driving safe. As for your long day….God has a sense of humor.  LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


It seems to me your prblem started with the battery confusion at the parts house. Because of that, I don't think it's a sign of things to come. I think it's a sign of the times.
The clerk at the parts house should have known the battery your wanted would work fine without you having to go back and get the Mustang. Most people in parts houses these days only know what the computer tells them though. I done mechanic work for most of my life. I could tell you some funny stories about people behind the parts counter that had no business walking into a parts house, much less working there. You don't want to go there though. I still get angry every time I think about the lady who tried to tell me I didn't know what I was talking about because the alternator she was trying to sell me was indeed a starter, "because the computer says so".
Take this time to be happy if you were able to get everything you needed from your trip. My problem around here lately is finding supplies. I went to town the other day to pick up four things. All four of these things I knew for a fact Wal-Mart carried, so I decided to go there. Well, they may have carried all of these items, but one they didn't carry any more and the other three they were out of. So I had to check elsewhere. I didn't want it to be a wasted trip as high as gas has been. I should have just went back home because after three hours of killing my back from getting in out of my wife's Jeep (should have carried the blazer, but it get's terrible gas mileage), I would up coming home with one of the four items I needed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


You are right on several accounts William. They did only go by the computer. It didn't seem that they had any knowledge whatsoever beyond that. It is a sign of the times and sad that without their programmed answers, they have nothing helpful to offer. 

As far as the small towns - they all have their good and their bad. I came here from Chicago seven years ago. Talk about "culture shock". I grew up in the city and lived in the suburbs my entire adult life where everything is open 24/7. Here things close at 9pm most days, except the restaurants which close at 7pm. Nothing is open on Sunday except the pharmacy for a couple of hours. Yarmouth has more, but it is 40 minutes away.

I have learned to call ahead and do lots of mail order on the stuff I need. That is why when I say I am heading to Halifax, it is a big deal for me! I usually have a long list! I suppose being organized is the key.

I still like it here better though. Having lived in both environments, I like my peace best. Perhaps because I am older. It just seemed like a long day of chasing my tail. Today (naturally) is sunny and dry! Go figure.

It all turns out alright in the end, I suppose.

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


All's well that ends well sheila, you got it licked now..


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sheila, you sure know how to have fun! I've heard more 'weather related' tales from you than anyone else…! It must be an interesting place where you live?

Because of the Rocky Mountains, Colorado also has interesting weather patterns. It's always fun to see a new meteorologist 'predict' what's coming. Typically, they get it very wrong. It's a good laugh, until the figure out that up is down and in is out with the wind coming over the Rockies.

Glad you made it home safe and sound!


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Welcome to the Great White North 

Andrew


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Shelia, I culture shocked the other direction. When I left home and came to Seattle from the farm, the capitol of Idaho, Boise, had about 30,000. We never went there cause you could get lost and never find your way out. One day while watching the football game in the Kingdome, they announced there were 72,000 there for the game. That is 2 Boises!! In one building!!!

WE have the best of all worlds here, water, mountains, most anything money will buy all within an hour's drive or less. I stay out to traffic being self employed and we only have close neighbors on one side and across the street;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Asked for "Snow"???*
> 
> I never said I was the sharpest knife in the drawer. I don't really think I am stupid either. But what do I know? . . .
> 
> If yesterday was an indication of the weeks to come then we are in trouble. It is amazing how such a simple plan can get so fouled up in such a short time.
> 
> It started out simple enough. I wanted to get a new battery for the Mustang so it would be ready for the trip in three weeks. I had to be in Yarmouth (which is about 40 minutes away) for another appointment anyway, so it was a good opportunity to get some errands out of the way. I had been making a list of things I will need and it was getting to be quite long and with just three weeks left for preparation, we thought it would be a good idea to cash in a day and get this stuff out of the way. So off we went.
> 
> Since the Mustang has been parked since November, we saw no reason to have to jump it to get the battery. After all, installing a battery is a simple procedure and why should we pay more to do something we could easily do ourselves?
> 
> We got to Yarmouth and at the store they told us that there was only one battery that was recommended for the car. It was not the brand we were considering, and had less power and we inquired about the better brand one. The clerk was very helpful, and brought the other one out to compare and it was slightly larger in size in height and width. (By slightly I mean about 1/2 an inch) Not a lot when you consider the overall size.
> 
> We talked it over with him and asked if we could buy the better one and if by chance it didn't fit, we could easily return it. He informed us that although we could do so, it would be a troublesome for him because of the paperwork involved with the warranty. Since is was only around noon at that time, and my appointment wasn't until 2pm, we decided to go back home and get the Mustang and bring it in to be sure. The weather was overcast, but the roads were clear and there was no threat of snow.
> 
> We drove the 40 minutes home and I checked the weather while my partner proceeded to jump start the Mustang. It looked good. There was a chance of rain, but the temperature was to be nearly seven degrees. The plan was that we would drive both cars to our usual garage (which was on the way) and then we would drop off his car and take the Mustang to Yarmouth for the new battery and errands and then come back to the garage where we would leave the Mustang for our mechanic to check out when he had the opportunity and come home in my partner's car. In theory it was a great plan.
> 
> We got to the garage and while my partner was in talking to our mechanic, I noticed a few flakes fluttering around (I didn't dare turn off the car yet). I thought it must be my imagination, as it was. after all windy out and certainly those two or three flakes were just the snow that was on the ground fluttering in the wind. We drove away thinking nothing of it.
> 
> About ten minutes later, it really started to snow. We couldn't believe how quickly this storm came up. It was blowing and swirling and fortunately not really sticking on the ground. We spoke of turning around, but by now we were getting too close to the time of my appointment (one that I couldn't miss) so we went back from the secondary highway to the main highway where there were less curves and hills and more likely to have the salt trucks out first. We were already over half way there by the time it got bad, so going backwards would not really benefit us at all. We slowed our speed and forged on.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, we were almost in a white out (again!) and made it to Yarmouth. The snow was turning to rain, and we could hear it pelting on the roof of the car. It was a windy slippery mess. Our original plan was for my partner to drop me off and go get the battery done and come back for me, but the streets were slick with snow and sleet and getting around town was not easy so he parked outside and waited instead.
> 
> By the time I got out, things had once again changed. It was now a driving rain and quite windy. This, however was a welcome change from the ice and snow an hour earlier. The rain, although messy, was melting the snow and ice and we wound up continuing with our errands and going to several stores. Each time we got out of the car we were soaked. But there came a point where it didn't even really matter anymore.
> 
> We finished up around 6pm, and had a car load of office supplies and groceries (and of course, a new battery in the car, as I opted to pay the extra to have them install it there). As we drove home (carefully and slowly) it was only raining, with all the snow being erased by the monsoon of water. You can actually see grass in most areas (or mud, if you will) with only the highest piles of snow lingering. We drove near the ocean, and the tide was high and the water was barely a foot under the bridge near Mavelette. Spring was definitely arriving.
> 
> The last insult was that I realized at some point while driving home that we would need to transfer the booty from the Mustang to my partners car at the mechanics, and then once again from that vehicle to the house in the driving rain. We arrived home after 7pm, cold and wet and hungry. I had 42 emails in my box and we had to put everything away, but at least we were here. Safe and sound.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening catching up on emails (I still haven't finished) and reading. I put on my jammies and dove under a warm blanket while doing so. My kitty pancakes was good enough to snuggle up with me and get me warmed up again.
> 
> I hope that this isn't going to be an indication of the weeks to come. I realize the weather is quite volatile in my neck of the woods and we have planned extra days to allow for things like this. I suppose that is the good thing about driving - you can make your own schedule and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> So with those things checked off of the list, we will keep moving forward. I look to today with a positive attitude, knowing that I don't have to leave the house at all and that I accomplished quite a lot yesterday, despite the weather. Of course it is calm outside today, though it is overcast and muddy and generally icky looking out. For these reasons, Spring is probably my least favorite time of year. But I suppose it is necessary to take us to the next step.
> 
> I am very grateful to have the day behind me. I hope I can stay out of trouble today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Hi, Ron:
I guess I do talk quite a bit about the weather and my surroundings. I suppose I don't remember being so aware of it when I lived in Chicago. Maybe it is because I still feel like I am on "vacation" here being able to live in such a nice place. It just seems that I am more aware of my surroundings. I love the walks that I take every day and there are so many different trails and forest paths here in my own back yard that they are always fresh and new to me. And then there is the ocean . . . . 

I do like it here. I like the slower pace of small town living. I find that even when I go to Halifax, which is smaller than Chicago by far, it is overwhelming for me at times. I like the peace and quiet that living in the country brings. I am with Topamax when he says we have the best of both worlds.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Times*

I got up this morning to an ominous email that threatened to shut down my website. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I was signing into online chat with customer support from the place that hosts my site to find out what was up.

The notice said that my account was delinquent, but I knew for a fact that not only did I pay it, but the charge already showed up on my online credit card statement. Surely this must be an error.

I went to my credit card statement again, and sure enough there was the payment, already deducted from my account over a week ago. Now what I thought?

I had a chat with the rep from the hosting company and she informed me that the payment was unable to be processed. This was hard to believe because I was looking at the fully processed payment on the other tab on my screen. Nothing was indicating any problem with it. She directed me to sign in and update my credit card information and as I was trying to get to the screen which showed my account information, I noticed that it signed me in to the older software from that site. I realized that once again, they screwed things up.

I wrote to her that my new software was up to date with payments and functioning, but that I was also being charged for the old software that hasn't been used since October. While I was trying to go through screens with her we were somehow 'cut off' and the screen I was talking to her on disappeared. It was very frustrating to say the least.

I have a number to call for billing, but they don't open until 7am and are located in Utah. That gives me three hours before I can even call. I have plenty to do before then, but I want to try to get this settled once and for all. It is frustrating and takes way too much time on my part putting out the fires that they set. At one point, she told me to email her a copy of my credit card statement to their general customer help line. (Yes. That is just what I want. To send my credit card number and personal information over an unsecure site to wind up on someone's desk or in a general email file. That sounds safe!) I told her as much and it was right before we were cut off so I didn't really see her response. She wasn't rude and seemed quite professional so I don't think she dumped me on purpose, but who knows. Maybe she went for her second cup of coffee.

This wasn't the way I planned to start the day.

I plan on finishing the painting patterns for the two classes today. I am almost done with one and have the format mapped out, which was the most time-consuming part, so the rest show pretty much flow. I want these instructions to be excellent, as they are geared for beginners who have never painted before and I need to be sure to cover every detail so that they will be able to understand them and follow them correctly. This is so important when introducing a new skill to someone. If I do a good job, they will be encouraged to continue and do more painting. If I fail, they will possible be turned off from painting altogether. I want this to go well.

I received an email last night from the gentleman who is setting up the classes the week after the show. He informed me that he had sent an email out the previous night letting members know about the scroll saw class that I was to teach (the leaf candle tray class) and that already five of the ten spots have been filled. In less than one day and with notification only given through email at this point. It looks as if it will sell out by the time it is fully advertised and hopefully I will be adding a second class. I was very happy to hear that.

I spoke with my editor yesterday and it is all set for me to visit at the magazine offices on my way to Chicago from New York. Their offices are located in New Jersey and it is right along the way and it will be a wonderful chance for my partner to see the offices and meet everyone there and see how the magazine is run. I will also get to meet Robert's assistant Debbie, who I have worked with for several years but never actually met in person. It will be yet another fun leg of a great trip.

I received my new paint brushes yesterday too. They really are outstanding. Getting new brushes is like getting any new tool - fun and exciting. They are very reasonably priced and look like they will be wonderful to use. I am going to do some things today and give them a 'test run'.

So that is about it for today. I also heard that my new saw will ship soon so that will be a thrill when I receive it. That in itself will be quite thrilling. I just can't wait.

I love being busy and seeing things fall into place. Little by little things are really coming together. With less than three weeks until I leave, the time is going to fly.

I hope you all have a great Wednesday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> I got up this morning to an ominous email that threatened to shut down my website. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I was signing into online chat with customer support from the place that hosts my site to find out what was up.
> 
> The notice said that my account was delinquent, but I knew for a fact that not only did I pay it, but the charge already showed up on my online credit card statement. Surely this must be an error.
> 
> I went to my credit card statement again, and sure enough there was the payment, already deducted from my account over a week ago. Now what I thought?
> 
> I had a chat with the rep from the hosting company and she informed me that the payment was unable to be processed. This was hard to believe because I was looking at the fully processed payment on the other tab on my screen. Nothing was indicating any problem with it. She directed me to sign in and update my credit card information and as I was trying to get to the screen which showed my account information, I noticed that it signed me in to the older software from that site. I realized that once again, they screwed things up.
> 
> I wrote to her that my new software was up to date with payments and functioning, but that I was also being charged for the old software that hasn't been used since October. While I was trying to go through screens with her we were somehow 'cut off' and the screen I was talking to her on disappeared. It was very frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I have a number to call for billing, but they don't open until 7am and are located in Utah. That gives me three hours before I can even call. I have plenty to do before then, but I want to try to get this settled once and for all. It is frustrating and takes way too much time on my part putting out the fires that they set. At one point, she told me to email her a copy of my credit card statement to their general customer help line. (Yes. That is just what I want. To send my credit card number and personal information over an unsecure site to wind up on someone's desk or in a general email file. That sounds safe!) I told her as much and it was right before we were cut off so I didn't really see her response. She wasn't rude and seemed quite professional so I don't think she dumped me on purpose, but who knows. Maybe she went for her second cup of coffee.
> 
> This wasn't the way I planned to start the day.
> 
> I plan on finishing the painting patterns for the two classes today. I am almost done with one and have the format mapped out, which was the most time-consuming part, so the rest show pretty much flow. I want these instructions to be excellent, as they are geared for beginners who have never painted before and I need to be sure to cover every detail so that they will be able to understand them and follow them correctly. This is so important when introducing a new skill to someone. If I do a good job, they will be encouraged to continue and do more painting. If I fail, they will possible be turned off from painting altogether. I want this to go well.
> 
> I received an email last night from the gentleman who is setting up the classes the week after the show. He informed me that he had sent an email out the previous night letting members know about the scroll saw class that I was to teach (the leaf candle tray class) and that already five of the ten spots have been filled. In less than one day and with notification only given through email at this point. It looks as if it will sell out by the time it is fully advertised and hopefully I will be adding a second class. I was very happy to hear that.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday and it is all set for me to visit at the magazine offices on my way to Chicago from New York. Their offices are located in New Jersey and it is right along the way and it will be a wonderful chance for my partner to see the offices and meet everyone there and see how the magazine is run. I will also get to meet Robert's assistant Debbie, who I have worked with for several years but never actually met in person. It will be yet another fun leg of a great trip.
> 
> I received my new paint brushes yesterday too. They really are outstanding. Getting new brushes is like getting any new tool - fun and exciting. They are very reasonably priced and look like they will be wonderful to use. I am going to do some things today and give them a 'test run'.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I also heard that my new saw will ship soon so that will be a thrill when I receive it. That in itself will be quite thrilling. I just can't wait.
> 
> I love being busy and seeing things fall into place. Little by little things are really coming together. With less than three weeks until I leave, the time is going to fly.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday.


Let us know how this credit card mess turns out.
I had a similar experience a while back. My credit card company was saying my payment was successful, while the company I ordered plans from was saying my credit card was declined. It's a very frustrating situation, especially when they won't just let you allow them to talk to each other and straighten it out. I had to play the middle man in my situation and go back and forth with this transaction number and that one, because the transaction numbers was the only information they allowed to discuss over the phone. 
I hope your situation works out well. I finally got mine straightened out. Both companies suddenly became much more cooperative when I threatened one company with cancelling my order and finding another source for those supplies and threatened the card company with cancelling my card and finding another company to handle my online transactions.


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> I got up this morning to an ominous email that threatened to shut down my website. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I was signing into online chat with customer support from the place that hosts my site to find out what was up.
> 
> The notice said that my account was delinquent, but I knew for a fact that not only did I pay it, but the charge already showed up on my online credit card statement. Surely this must be an error.
> 
> I went to my credit card statement again, and sure enough there was the payment, already deducted from my account over a week ago. Now what I thought?
> 
> I had a chat with the rep from the hosting company and she informed me that the payment was unable to be processed. This was hard to believe because I was looking at the fully processed payment on the other tab on my screen. Nothing was indicating any problem with it. She directed me to sign in and update my credit card information and as I was trying to get to the screen which showed my account information, I noticed that it signed me in to the older software from that site. I realized that once again, they screwed things up.
> 
> I wrote to her that my new software was up to date with payments and functioning, but that I was also being charged for the old software that hasn't been used since October. While I was trying to go through screens with her we were somehow 'cut off' and the screen I was talking to her on disappeared. It was very frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I have a number to call for billing, but they don't open until 7am and are located in Utah. That gives me three hours before I can even call. I have plenty to do before then, but I want to try to get this settled once and for all. It is frustrating and takes way too much time on my part putting out the fires that they set. At one point, she told me to email her a copy of my credit card statement to their general customer help line. (Yes. That is just what I want. To send my credit card number and personal information over an unsecure site to wind up on someone's desk or in a general email file. That sounds safe!) I told her as much and it was right before we were cut off so I didn't really see her response. She wasn't rude and seemed quite professional so I don't think she dumped me on purpose, but who knows. Maybe she went for her second cup of coffee.
> 
> This wasn't the way I planned to start the day.
> 
> I plan on finishing the painting patterns for the two classes today. I am almost done with one and have the format mapped out, which was the most time-consuming part, so the rest show pretty much flow. I want these instructions to be excellent, as they are geared for beginners who have never painted before and I need to be sure to cover every detail so that they will be able to understand them and follow them correctly. This is so important when introducing a new skill to someone. If I do a good job, they will be encouraged to continue and do more painting. If I fail, they will possible be turned off from painting altogether. I want this to go well.
> 
> I received an email last night from the gentleman who is setting up the classes the week after the show. He informed me that he had sent an email out the previous night letting members know about the scroll saw class that I was to teach (the leaf candle tray class) and that already five of the ten spots have been filled. In less than one day and with notification only given through email at this point. It looks as if it will sell out by the time it is fully advertised and hopefully I will be adding a second class. I was very happy to hear that.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday and it is all set for me to visit at the magazine offices on my way to Chicago from New York. Their offices are located in New Jersey and it is right along the way and it will be a wonderful chance for my partner to see the offices and meet everyone there and see how the magazine is run. I will also get to meet Robert's assistant Debbie, who I have worked with for several years but never actually met in person. It will be yet another fun leg of a great trip.
> 
> I received my new paint brushes yesterday too. They really are outstanding. Getting new brushes is like getting any new tool - fun and exciting. They are very reasonably priced and look like they will be wonderful to use. I am going to do some things today and give them a 'test run'.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I also heard that my new saw will ship soon so that will be a thrill when I receive it. That in itself will be quite thrilling. I just can't wait.
> 
> I love being busy and seeing things fall into place. Little by little things are really coming together. With less than three weeks until I leave, the time is going to fly.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday.


You mut be ready to tear your hair out! Glad you got some new brushes. I need new ones desperately. Mine are shot. Really really worn out. LOL But I guess that means I have been using them?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> I got up this morning to an ominous email that threatened to shut down my website. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I was signing into online chat with customer support from the place that hosts my site to find out what was up.
> 
> The notice said that my account was delinquent, but I knew for a fact that not only did I pay it, but the charge already showed up on my online credit card statement. Surely this must be an error.
> 
> I went to my credit card statement again, and sure enough there was the payment, already deducted from my account over a week ago. Now what I thought?
> 
> I had a chat with the rep from the hosting company and she informed me that the payment was unable to be processed. This was hard to believe because I was looking at the fully processed payment on the other tab on my screen. Nothing was indicating any problem with it. She directed me to sign in and update my credit card information and as I was trying to get to the screen which showed my account information, I noticed that it signed me in to the older software from that site. I realized that once again, they screwed things up.
> 
> I wrote to her that my new software was up to date with payments and functioning, but that I was also being charged for the old software that hasn't been used since October. While I was trying to go through screens with her we were somehow 'cut off' and the screen I was talking to her on disappeared. It was very frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I have a number to call for billing, but they don't open until 7am and are located in Utah. That gives me three hours before I can even call. I have plenty to do before then, but I want to try to get this settled once and for all. It is frustrating and takes way too much time on my part putting out the fires that they set. At one point, she told me to email her a copy of my credit card statement to their general customer help line. (Yes. That is just what I want. To send my credit card number and personal information over an unsecure site to wind up on someone's desk or in a general email file. That sounds safe!) I told her as much and it was right before we were cut off so I didn't really see her response. She wasn't rude and seemed quite professional so I don't think she dumped me on purpose, but who knows. Maybe she went for her second cup of coffee.
> 
> This wasn't the way I planned to start the day.
> 
> I plan on finishing the painting patterns for the two classes today. I am almost done with one and have the format mapped out, which was the most time-consuming part, so the rest show pretty much flow. I want these instructions to be excellent, as they are geared for beginners who have never painted before and I need to be sure to cover every detail so that they will be able to understand them and follow them correctly. This is so important when introducing a new skill to someone. If I do a good job, they will be encouraged to continue and do more painting. If I fail, they will possible be turned off from painting altogether. I want this to go well.
> 
> I received an email last night from the gentleman who is setting up the classes the week after the show. He informed me that he had sent an email out the previous night letting members know about the scroll saw class that I was to teach (the leaf candle tray class) and that already five of the ten spots have been filled. In less than one day and with notification only given through email at this point. It looks as if it will sell out by the time it is fully advertised and hopefully I will be adding a second class. I was very happy to hear that.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday and it is all set for me to visit at the magazine offices on my way to Chicago from New York. Their offices are located in New Jersey and it is right along the way and it will be a wonderful chance for my partner to see the offices and meet everyone there and see how the magazine is run. I will also get to meet Robert's assistant Debbie, who I have worked with for several years but never actually met in person. It will be yet another fun leg of a great trip.
> 
> I received my new paint brushes yesterday too. They really are outstanding. Getting new brushes is like getting any new tool - fun and exciting. They are very reasonably priced and look like they will be wonderful to use. I am going to do some things today and give them a 'test run'.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I also heard that my new saw will ship soon so that will be a thrill when I receive it. That in itself will be quite thrilling. I just can't wait.
> 
> I love being busy and seeing things fall into place. Little by little things are really coming together. With less than three weeks until I leave, the time is going to fly.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday.


Get them from the Artist's Club, Kelly. There is a link to the brush page on the left. These are the new ones I am trying. The prices are great and the quality is really incredible. I am very happy with them and I am very picky about my brushes. They ship fast too.

As far as the other issue - yep! It seems every month I am wasting a couple of hours with their billing. The site looks great and the software for it is working fine but their office needs some new people I think. It just gets old having to do this every single darn month. At least they "ask questions first and shut down later". If they shut me down every time there was a problem, I would really be angry.

Part of the game I guess. No matter how much I try to keep in my control, I can't 'do it all!'

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*

Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.

I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.

A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.

I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.

Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.

After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.

So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.

I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.

Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.

There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.

Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.

So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.

On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.

We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.

I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.

I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.

Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that. 

I will leave you with my though for the day:

"If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark

That's my story and I am sticking to it.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*
> 
> Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.
> 
> I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.
> 
> A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.
> 
> I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.
> 
> Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.
> 
> After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.
> 
> So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.
> 
> I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.
> 
> Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.
> 
> There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.
> 
> Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.
> 
> So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.
> 
> On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.
> 
> We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.
> 
> I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.
> 
> I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.
> 
> Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that.
> 
> I will leave you with my though for the day:
> 
> "If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi Sheila.

When I was in the Air Cadets, our squadron used to volunteer every Christmas to go caroling at the veteran's hospital in Toronto. It always cheared the patients up and it gave us a lot of pride in our uniforms when we saw how much some guys had paid for the honor of wearing them.

One guy in particular always sticks in my memory. He had volunteered at age 18 for the army in the first World War. He went to France with his unit (by coincidence, my own unit in the reserves many years later) and was caught in a mustard gas attack. Mustard gas attacks the skin much like acid does. As a result, he was kept in a tub of saline solution, as if his skin dried out he would be in excruciating pain. The gas had also cost him his eyes.

This poor soldier had been laying in that tub of saline since 1917 and when I met him it was 1965! Imagine living (if you can call it that) in a glorified bath tub for almost half a century! I can't even begin to imagine what it was like. I just thank God I don't have to experience anything even close to it.

Any time I start feeling like life is treating me badly, I think of that poor soldier and then I don't feel so hard done by.

If it's any consolation, I am sending you a huge e-hug. E-hugs are better that in person hugs because they can be used over and over again whenever you are in need of one. Stand by, here it comes…

*HUG!*

Feel better now?

Have a great today and a better tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*
> 
> Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.
> 
> I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.
> 
> A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.
> 
> I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.
> 
> Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.
> 
> After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.
> 
> So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.
> 
> I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.
> 
> Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.
> 
> There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.
> 
> Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.
> 
> So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.
> 
> On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.
> 
> We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.
> 
> I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.
> 
> I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.
> 
> Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that.
> 
> I will leave you with my though for the day:
> 
> "If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I wuold say you just leave those pattern rest that is already send out of house and incoperate
it for future sells you cuold make a little warning about it in your monthly news if you want 
we all make mistakes if you choose to call it that but if you have said in the instructions 
something like this ….for this cut you need to ….to cut , then every thing alright

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*
> 
> Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.
> 
> I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.
> 
> A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.
> 
> I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.
> 
> Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.
> 
> After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.
> 
> So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.
> 
> I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.
> 
> Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.
> 
> There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.
> 
> Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.
> 
> So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.
> 
> On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.
> 
> We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.
> 
> I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.
> 
> I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.
> 
> Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that.
> 
> I will leave you with my though for the day:
> 
> "If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I would not worry too much about putting every details in the instructions. Yes, some people need them but at least give them some credit for having brains aka common sense! On the older patterns, I would leave them alone but on the new ones you should simply state at the beginning to be sure you square up your blade after doing angled cuts! My 2 cents!

Better to have stuff happen before the show than during it! Knock on wood! (be sure to keep some wood handy at the show to knock on!) 

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*
> 
> Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.
> 
> I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.
> 
> A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.
> 
> I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.
> 
> Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.
> 
> After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.
> 
> So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.
> 
> I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.
> 
> Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.
> 
> There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.
> 
> Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.
> 
> So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.
> 
> On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.
> 
> We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.
> 
> I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.
> 
> I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.
> 
> Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that.
> 
> I will leave you with my though for the day:
> 
> "If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Little errors plague us all, yes even me. I have found one with my latest post, though I doubt anyone will spot it, which now bugs me intensely and has taken the shine off the project for me. These things happen. At least you will be able to correct yours.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*
> 
> Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.
> 
> I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.
> 
> A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.
> 
> I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.
> 
> Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.
> 
> After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.
> 
> So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.
> 
> I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.
> 
> Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.
> 
> There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.
> 
> Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.
> 
> So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.
> 
> On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.
> 
> We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.
> 
> I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.
> 
> I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.
> 
> Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that.
> 
> I will leave you with my though for the day:
> 
> "If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


sounds like after all was said and done…you done did everything you knew to do, so having a story and stickin to it is a good way to go…lol…...yea some days are just that…were happy to be alive and enjoying the world weve been given…i would say god given , but then some might think im getting religious…oh no…dont want to do that…i think i would rather offend man then god….....so yea..god given world…lol…....so were all trucking on and hope we do our best…....as were all hoping for…that all things will come together for you sheila and that this up coming trip will be the best…....im just sorry i cant come along for the ride…i would love to learn what you know and would love to be apart of all the fun that is going to take place…...have a great day….....grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just 'cause I Trip, Doesn't Mean I Have To Fall*
> 
> Yesterday was just one of "those" days. It seemed that no matter what I did, it wasn't enough. "One step forward and two steps backward" is the only thing I can think of to describe the day.
> 
> I know, I know. I need these bad days to appreciate the good ones. I shouldn't whine but I suppose I am human and going to anyway. There are just some days when I feel like I am climbing up a muddy hill with an elephant on my back. Nothing really disastrous happened, but it feels as if I worked all day and made little headway. That isn't a good thing when I have less than three weeks to get my act together.
> 
> A majority of the day was spent trying to straighten out the issues with the billing on my site. Apparently what was going on was that they were billing for both the 'old' site and the 'new' one and they are having troubles merging the financial part of the two of them together.
> 
> I finally got hold of them about 1pm, as they are located in Utah and the department doesn't open until 10 their time (which is three hours difference from Nova Scotia where I am.) I will say that the customer representative was intelligent, patient and very helpful. That was a blessing. Kevin (his name) and I got to be almost "buddies" after the *over two hours* we spent trying to sort things out on the account. (Yes, you read correctly - over *two* hours!) The unfortunate things is that in the end, the accounts are still not fully merged and things are still not exactly right. They don't know why and I certainly don't have a clue.
> 
> Without drawing the story out, it seems that because there are two sites (which I refer to as 'the old site' and 'the new site') and there is one license that gets billed. The "system" is trying to bill for both accounts, even though only one is published. The old account is there and should be at an "inactive" status, but somehow it doesn't want to die and keeps being changed by some unknown source to an "active" status. Now this means nothing to anyone, as the domain name of "www.sheilalandrydesigns.com" can only point to one place (which thankfully is the new site!) but it screws up the system.
> 
> After two hours of trying to figure everything out, we just threw in the towel and deactivated the old account (again) and we are going to cross our fingers that it will stick. They could see that I paid every month. The problem was that I was getting billed twice - once for the old and once for the new. He thought that it would resolve the problem for me to go on an "automated billing status" but I quickly said no thank you to that. I could just see getting charged twice every month and then having to fight to get my money back. No way.
> 
> So I fell as if the day was pretty much a wash. It is funny how stuff like that can suck the life right out of you.
> 
> I did manage to finish the first of the two painting patterns for the classes I am teaching. That was a big accomplishment. The second pattern will be easier (I hope) because the formatting is done and all I need to do is change the pieces. I sent a copy of the pattern to a friend of mine who is somewhat new to painting. He also does beautiful woodworking and we have become friends over the past several months and he was gracious enough to look over the pattern and will be giving me feedback on whether everything is explained in a way that is understandable.
> 
> Friends like that are a gift. My friend Leldon has helped me so much on the woodworking side of things by proof reading my patterns for me. He has offered good and sound advice and suggestion about explaining things better and I am sure that Steve will do the same for me on the painting side of things. I am very lucky to have such people in my life.
> 
> There was a minor error in some of my patterns that we discovered that really annoyed me. My partner was doing some finishing touches on one of his little candle tray patterns and he noticed on one of the patterns that after tilting the saw a couple of degrees to cut the recessed center, it was never really mentioned in the pattern to put the saw back to zero degrees (90 degrees actually). One would think that would fall under the category of "common sense" but we all know how that can be a gray area at times and after discussion we thought that it was better said than not. I check my last batch of six or so candle trays and I did indeed tell people after cutting the center to put the saw back to zero. However, with further checking, I came to the realization that the first sixteen or so patterns of the trays I did not. Poopie.
> 
> Now there have been hundreds and hundreds of those patterns sold in the past few months, and not once did I have someone call me or email me to question why that wasn't said. However, knowing it wasn't right there in the instructions when technically I felt it should be really bothers me. Am I being picky? Probably. But I need to be picky in order to be successful. I need to be better and have the best patterns available.
> 
> So I am going to have to take the time to change approximately sixteen patterns today and add one line in that says 'return your saw to zero'. I also should probably send the new patterns to the wholesaler. But they had reworked all of my patterns into their format so it will also be a pain in the butt for them. I suppose that I should give them the choice as to what they want to do though. Then there is the part of me that wonders if it is necessary at all since people really seemed to figure it out anyway and not one person has mentioned it. (Believe me - if it bothered them, they would mention it!) I am in a dilemma.
> 
> On a good note, I am finding that my class for doing the tray is nearly sold out, if it isn't already sold out. In only two days. I received a call from a gentleman who wanted to sign up for two more spots on it and with the five already filled the first day, it looks like it will be full. Hopefully, they will let me stay an extra day to do the second class. That is really wonderful to hear.
> 
> We got the call from Bernie that our wood arrived yesterday. We had ordered wood for the classes and need to go get some more maple to prep for the scroll saw class. My partner wanted to go today, but I need a day to 'catch up' and finish up these loose ends that have been hovering all week. I think it would be better to go tomorrow, as I will be in a better place and have more peace of mind. He was agreeable with that and I plan to really make some head way today and get some of these things completed.
> 
> I feel better this morning than I did last night. I think a good night sleep did me wonders. I felt so overwhelmed and deflated last night and just needed to take a breath. We are going to go over our list again today and see what remains to be done before leaving and revise the list of what we are taking with. I am sure that will give me some peace of mind.
> 
> I am trying not to let the anxiety get the best of me. I feel that actually for the most part I am on top of things. I have something like 70 pieces of mail in my email box that I have to sort through too. Not all of them require answers, but I don't like the feeling of not getting back to people when they write. It is funny how quickly it piles up.
> 
> Getting through these issues is part of life, especially when owning your own business. Although they sometimes throw me off track for a little while, I don't feel in danger of them derailing me altogether. I know I am stronger than that.
> 
> I will leave you with my though for the day:
> 
> "If you find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere." - Frank A. Clark
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thanks guys! I just got home from a day at Bernie's shop. It was kind of a last minute thing to go over there (I'll write about it in my post tomorrow) and it was nice to come back to the encouragement and cyber-hugs from you all. You are the BEST! All such good friends and wonderful support! I admire every single one of you and am so grateful for you all.

Thank you again! ((((Hugs back!)))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Small Change of Plans*

I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.

Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.

I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.

Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.

We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.

We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.

When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.

We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.

Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.

The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.

I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.

We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.

In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.

We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).

We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.

I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


the best laid plans …...........

adapt
or get left behind

i now always get a set of spare knives
(the reversible throw a ways)
for planer
for just such times
set-up and changing is a snap
and the cost if better than the old style knives
that need to be set with precision by hand


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


What planer do you have, Patron? We are considering the DeWalt 735 but aren't sure. We kind of need a more portable one but it has to do a decent job on all the hard wood we plane.

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


im glad it all worked out..using tools that are not up to par…sharp or whatever is very frustrating and i do as david suggested…i always have extra knives for my planer and extra blades for my table saw…...yep…one day at a time…...one problem at a time…but problems are usually just minor details as my one friend use to say…friday is here…..week end….......viva le weekend….........happy trails sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Yep, Grizz. It is amazing how knocking a couple things off the list helps. I feel much calmer again today getting that chunk out of the way. We are starting to make the final list as to what to bring. It will be "interesting" to see how much I can pack into the Mustang. But I am a veteran packer and if anyone can do it, I can. 

Friday already! (SIGH!!)

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


have to work in anotherone´s or share a shop with another can bee real p…. .. ...
somethimes and you are at a stage where you need to get your own no doubt about that

I don´t think you want to have a planer like David´s nomatter how good it is ….it is a beast … LOL
if you see he blog about the movement of it you will understand me 
but I think he has a smaller than the beast 

have a good day 
Dennis


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


shame about the wood sheila but at least you got what you needed for the show. I have a SIP planer thicknesser but don't use it much, but boy its good when i do need it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Lower prices! Not seen that in a while. Lucky you.

I'd use a drum sander for minor thicknessing these days. Don't know how I coped before I made mine.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Change of Plans*
> 
> I should be the poster child for why it is good to plan ahead. If anything, I hope that my documenting the day to day things in my life can show others how important it is to think ahead and be prepared for those unexpected things.
> 
> Unexpected isn't always bad. It is just unsettling to some people. I think I mentioned not long ago how being flexible can be quite an asset in many situations. Yesterday was a good example of this.
> 
> I received a call from Bernie at 8 in the morning and he said the plywood that I ordered that I need for my painting class was in. I had ordered several sheets of 1/8" plywood for the sea shell pattern kits for the class. Each pattern had five shells and there were two patterns. Each class had the potential of 20 students, and I wanted to have some extra kits from the other class available so that if someone were only attending one class, they would still be able to buy the pattern and shells from the other. That is well over 400 ornaments that I would need to have with me.
> 
> Since I had a lot to do, I asked Bernie if we could come on Friday to pick it up, as we also wanted to get the wood prepared for the scroll saw candle tray class. He said he had other plans and it would be better if we went right away, so off we went.
> 
> We made a stop at the lumber yard that we went to last fall that was about 10 minutes from our place here. It is a large mill and is mostly geared to industrial customers, but they don't seem to mind small customers like us if we aren't busy. Their stock is limited there, but they do usually have a good deal of maple and birch available.
> 
> We were going to get some maple for the trays, but it seemed that they only really had one piece that was over 8" wide, which is what we needed. They said their stock was low and they were expecting more soon. We decided to go with birch, as there was plenty of wide boards to choose from. We picked a couple of additional boards and got them cut so that they would fit in the car.
> 
> When I went back to the office to pay for the wood, I found out that they had lowered their (already low) prices recently. The birch only cost $2 per b/f and the maple was $2.20 per b/f. In comparison, when we get this wood from our favorite place in Halifax, both types of wood cost somewhere around $7 per b/f. Quite a difference. We were quite pleased that the total bill, taxes included, was only around $40. That was a good surprise.
> 
> We spent the afternoon at Bernie's shop resawing the boards and cutting them to size. Unfortunately, things didn't go as smoothly as we would have wanted. His planer blades were not very sharp and we lost a lot of wood due to tear out.
> 
> Originally, I wanted to just plane the boards down from the get go, but I was outvoted. The guys decided to resaw it, the goal being to get a half inch piece and an 1/8" piece from each board. We had done this before and due to the way things are set up, it always appears we come up short. Bernie's tools are a bit old and not as accurate as we would need them to be. But beggars can't be choosers and we are grateful that he helps us out.
> 
> The planer, as I said, was not in a good mood. The wood really took a beating and my job was to run the pieces through the finish sander - a slow and tedious process - to get everything as even as possible. Most of the thin pieces were consumed by the planer, as they cupped terribly as soon as they were sliced off of the thicker pieces. Most of them wound up as firewood.
> 
> I felt as if we kind of set ourselves up for our own frustration. However, with the planer blades being as dull as they seemed to be, I don't think that only planing the boards down to thickness would have been the answer either. It seems either way it was meant to be a long and frustrating afternoon.
> 
> We would have been better off taking the boards to the local lumber yard here and paying to have them plane them down for us. They have huge industrial equipment and charge for this type of service by the hour, but it would have probably taken about fifteen minutes for them to get the boards to thickness.
> 
> In the end, we did wind up with the wood we needed for the class. I have 23 - 8" x 8" x 3/8" squares of wood that will be fine for the trays. I think we will probably cut a couple of extra pieces just in case someone has a mishap with their piece at the class. I want to have extras there for them.
> 
> We never touched the maple board at all, so the cost per piece really was pretty reasonable. It is just the thought of the wasted wood and aggravation of working with tools that aren't quite up to par that was a bit frustrating. It only makes us want to get our own tools even more (and with that, find a place to work with them).
> 
> We got home after six. It was a big relief to tick that one off of the list of things to do. One by one things are getting done and with two and a half weeks left to prepare, I think I am going to be OK.
> 
> I just need to take things as they come - one day at a time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Hi, Dennis - Sometimes a BEAST is a good thing! Especially when planing all the hard wood that I do. 

Steve - Is SIP a UK company? I have never heard of them here.

Martin - yes, I couldn't believe it. $2 a board foot for maple! That's cheaper than we used to get pine when I lived in the US. We will definitely be visiting that place more often for our 'everyday' wood! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Anticipation*

I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.

I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.

I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.

Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.

There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.

I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.

Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.

Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.

My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.

All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.

As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.

I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.

Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


as Carol King would sing: "Anticipay-yey-shun"  You'll be fine. you're doin what you like. just wait until you are finished before you have a shot o tequila… lol


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


Your reminiscing about Chicago flooded my mind with many memories. I went to high school in LaGrange, and my parent owned a house for awhile in Brookfield after I went into the army.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


Brookfield Zoo is an incredible place. When my son was small, we used to go there just about every week for 'lunch' - just the two of us. We would pack the car and stroller and sit on the grass at the big fountain and eat peanut butter and jelly or cheese sandwiches and popcorn. I even made us matching 'safari print' outfits that we would wear there. People would stop us and ask us where we got them. I suppose it was pretty dorky, but that was a really great time in my life and we always had a lot of fun. We were always members, at $35 a year and that included parking. It must have left a good impression on him, as he is still a member to this day and appreciates everything about the zoo.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane! 

Sheila

PS - We lived in Oak Lawn - about fifteen minutes from La Grange if you travel down 95th street. I spent many years in that neck of the woods.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


good morning sheila

sounds like you have found the right approach to a wonderful time

seeing the kids

being around interested woodworkers
asking things like

how do you…........
what is the best way to…........

these are questions you asked 
and have answered in your work

enjoy yourself

sounds like win - win to me


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


I'm finding myself envying your trip. My last time there was in 2000 when I passed thru it (and got frustrated with the traffic on the Dan Ryan) when I decided to do an 8-week camping/fly fishing trip to Alaska with my dog. I kept a journal along the way and called it (of course) "Travels with Scotty".

I think you're going to enjoy yourself a great deal, and enjoy sharing your skill and experiences.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


Confidence and expertise on the subject is the best quality you have to face this upcoming event. I do feel that it will be the center of attraction. Compared with other woodworking, scroll sawing is the new trend of putting all the designs in wood as replacement for wood carving.

Though, just for the anticipation… have you ever thought of making letter signs… this might be a question of how straight cutting is done. I remember that you had projects with straight cutting and I was about to ask you at that time if you have a certain technique for this. This has to be added partly in your program.

Good luck and just relax.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


The missus and I were in Chicago once as guests of friends of ours who are Irish folk singers. We went to the Irish club there, can't remember the name now, it was in the early 70's. One thing that stands out in my memoru is the hotel room had Murphy beds. Only time I ever slept in one.

We traveled there by Greyhound and the bDarned near froze our *&%^ off!

We had a ball at the Irish club, singing rebel songs until the wee hours. "Roddy McCorly", "Johnson's Motor Car", "Dublin in the Green", "A Soldier's Song" and so on. I was hoarse by the end of the night and happy as a clam!

We have got to get in touch with Joe and Joan again and invite them here to Winnipeg as our guests to enjoy Folklorama, the world class folk lore festival geld here every summer.

UP TH?E REBELS!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


Again, thank you all. Yes, I am really starting to get excited about it and look forward to every aspect of the trip!

To Bert - Straight cutting on the scroll saw is nearly impossible to accomplish. You will never be able to get your cut as perfect as on say a table saw. You can get a fairly straight cut by using a thicker blade and really concentrating, but the thin blade tends to want to follow the grain a bit, making it nearly impossible to do. There are some things you can do to make a cut that appears to be straight, but it is difficult to make it perfect. I will certainly go over this in one of my lectures.

And Paul - I lived about a mile from a place called Fox's Irish Pub which was much like the place you described. Every week they had different Irish singers there and everyone would sing along. It was certainly a fun evening. They really had the best thin crust pizza around - very thin and crispy - and we frequently ordered from there when we had a craving for the thin stuff. My favorite from them though was the Reuben sandwich. There was so much stuff on it they served it open faced. It came with a mountain of cottage fries on the side. We spent many St. Patrick's day there with my friend Cari and her family. Good times! 

Sheila


----------



## jimboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


Sheila we meet again I love your designs but most do not fit into what I am after I have started another of the solaria bowl pattern I got from you, this time I have made sure the wood is of the rite thickness and so far it is looking GREAT, will post a pic when it is finished
jimboy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I think that sometimes the most exciting thing about an upcoming event is the anticipation you feel while making plans. As the time comes closer for me to leave on my trip, I find this to be the case. As the pieces fall into place, I find myself becoming more an more excited about the many things that I will do and people that I will be able to see.
> 
> I am not feeling as nervous as I thought that I would be by now. There was a time in the beginning of the planning phase where I was wondering how I was going to get through things without being terrified. Although I like to write here daily to many people, I was never one to get up in front of a crowd and do well speaking. I much prefer one on one or smaller groups. That is best when there is a great deal of interaction between us and I am not the one doing all the talking.
> 
> I also think that a large part of my calm state of mind is because of the type of group that I will be speaking to. As we see here, woodworkers are a generally friendly group and most, if not all of the people that come to the show, do so with an open mind and friendliness and willingness to learn. It isn't going to be an angry mob that I am speaking to. I actually will know several people that will be in the audience, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Another part of the puzzle is that I feel comfortable in my knowledge of what I am to speak about - scroll sawing. I am not saying that I know everything, but I feel that I have enough of a background to answer questions intelligently and help people gain some information that up to that point they may not know. This past year of being active in the forums and on this site has helped me realize that I do have some things to offer others and share with others. I am sure that I will learn a lot too, and I am excited about that. It is going to be a wonderful time.
> 
> There are so many layers of this trip that are going to be positive. Seeing my friends for the first time in years is certainly one of them. Another aspect is seeing my kids for the week that I am going to be in Chicago. I spoke with both of them yesterday and the thought of actually seeing them together really made me happy. I haven't seen my son in almost four years. Since the last time I had been there, he has bought a house and is well-established in his career as a Joliet police officer. We are already planning our time together, and will probably visit several of my favorite places, including Navy Pier, The Museum of Science and Industry, and Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> I had been a member of Brookfield Zoo as long as I can remember and it is the inspiration for many of my wildlife designs. One of my favorite places in the zoo is outside the snow leopard exhibit, where the snow leopards lounge against a four inch thick piece of glass. It seems as if you can touch them and pet them and they are magnificent and beautiful.
> 
> Navy Pier has always been one of my favorite places in the city. It has evolved to a place for shopping and entertainment. In it, they have a huge Tiffany Glass exhibit with hundreds of pieces that were salvaged from churches and buildings in the Chicago area. I have always loved Tiffany and seeing these beautiful works up close is incredible. Pictures just don't do justice to the subtle beauty of the glass.
> 
> Navy Pier also has many other activities going on. In the summer it is bustling with people and bands playing on the boardwalk. I used to have a favorite bench where I would sit at the end of the pier for hours and look out at the lake and listen to the music playing in the background. Several times I would have popcorn and feed the greedy sea gulls and watch them banter with each other for the food. It was quite comical. I realize that it will still be cold there and the summer activity won't be present, but there is enough new stuff inside that will surely keep us busy.
> 
> My son tells me that there is a new show at the IMAX theatre in the museum on storm chasing that he wants to see. That will be fun too, as well as the museum trip in general. I have memories of going there for the day with my friends from school. We would take the bus and admission was free and we would spend the entire day exploring the huge building. It will also be interesting to see how it has evolved over the years. The last time I was there, it was to see the Titanic display sometime in 2002 I think.
> 
> All these exciting things and woodworking too! I am sorry to ramble on, but I suppose talking and planning yesterday got me thinking about all the great things to come. I promise to take pictures as much as I can.
> 
> As for yesterday, I succeeded in making six new patterns into packet while my partner updated the web site. although there aren't as many new things as I would have liked to have up there that I did, my partner did some outstanding designs and there is certainly enough to give a variety of new items for people to choose. I need to write my newsletter to get to our customers today and let them know of not only the update, but also of the special sale for them. Then I can finally finish the second of the painting patterns for the class.
> 
> I am really happy that things are going the way they are. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas. I am sure that the adventure will be unforgettable and even the preparation for leaving is fun and exciting. It is a really good place to be in life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you all have some time to create something beautiful!


Please do, Jim! I would love to see it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding a Way*

Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.

Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.

Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.

Why should I care, you may wonder?

With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.

But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.

What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.

Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.

With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)

In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.

In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.

Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.

I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.

One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.

Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.

It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.

I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


Well girl, I admire you. My house is full of dust. Dust from wood burning, dust from 32 dog feet and 44 puppy feet and yes, dust from using a sander with no dust sucker and a circular saw and a drill etc. etc. IN MY KITCHEN. So, there you have it. My front porch is covered with sawdust and wood chips. And now a pile of paint/stain/urethane cans that were kindly delivered to me from a friend (he was cleaning out his garage.) So, I wish I had a clean/dust free house. But I don't. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


I got to say, RG - You WIN! I had trepidations about posting this because I thought I would get yelled at for sanding in my kitchen, but I see I am in good company so I feel lots better about it! LOL (Who needs bread crumbs in your meatloaf when you sand in your kitchen? Fiber is fiber, right?)

I was over at my neighbor Lee's house yesterday (he has the five cats) and he said to me "your sweater has cat hair all over the back of it." Well, thank you Captian Obvious, I thought. Gotta love our pets AND our lives! 

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


All hail to fiber! And Captain Obvious needs to get out and make some sawdust. Then maybe he will begin to see cat hair as the condiment that it is.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


I wont bee long before Richard is stepdancing and have his little Morfar nap on top of the monster
while you are sanding all day long ….. LOL 
(Morfar nap = mothers father and nap is a ½ hours sleep on the sofa after dinner )

great to hear you have so good use of the monster , just bee little observant when the bag is going to
be over half full to see wh en it starts not to suck so good and can start to send fine dust out in the
air again depending on what filters you have on it

if you think the monster is too noisy there is a solution for that allso 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


I'm with you on spring. I hate spring. Of couerse, I hate every season except full summer. I used to not worry about the seasons, but ever since my wreck, you know my health went to the crapper. Well, summer is the best season for my health. Mississippi summers, for the most part, are HOT. At least it's consistantly hot though. Consistant weather, no matter what kind it is, means my pain level stays at a more tolerable level. 
Now for your sanding, I have noticed on some of the few photos we've seen (for example when you built shelves here a while back) of your home that it is clean. I've never commented about it because it amazed me that it was. My shop is a mess. Even when I clean it, I will leave and come back later to a fine dusting of sawdust all over EVERYTHING. I commend you for your cleanliness. You must be so careful to do so. How do you keep dust from getting everywhere while scrolling inside your house. When I scroll, especially for long periods of time, I wind up with a lap full of very fine dust. Most of that dust falls off when I stand up. Some of it usually makes it to my house though. 
My wife is constantly aggrevated with me about my side of the bed. Because of the bits of dust and tiny bit of scrolling cutouts that make their way home with me on my boots, in my pockets, and elsewhere, my side of the bed, there is a spot on the carpet that stays about as bad as my shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


Well William, I just vacuum every day and keep stuff in its place. It isn't that I am that neat, but it is a matter of survival for me. I have dark gray marbled looking formica counters in the kitchen and I keep them pretty bear. No cutesy stuff cluttering all around. I have a couple of things, like a little toaster oven, but no knick knacks to speak of. I don't like clutter. It is really easy to just wipe everything down when I am done and run the vacuum. We have all pergo type floors here too and ceramic in the bathroom. That helps to keep it clean. The only rug I have is a 5' x 8' dark brown area rug in the living room. The dark brown shows everything so it keeps me at it every day. But it is small and fast to go over.

You see we have mostly dark furniture, so I have one of those magnetic feathery dusters that gets the fine stuff up really quick. After several hours of work or cutting, it only takes about 5-10 minutes to clean up.

This comes from years of living in smaller places with no real sizable shop. It seems I have always been scrolling anywhere from my family room to my kitchen and when I had my apartment in Chicago, I used to use the floor of the walk in closet. I wonder what I would do with a 'real shop'? LOL Maybe one day I will find out.

That monster really is great and makes even quicker work of the mess. It holds a LOT and probably won't need to be emptied until summer! Remember too, I make smaller things. When we did our project, we got a taste of what doing big things is like and I think we are best to save them for summer when we can go outside to do the dirty work.

Thanks for the nice thoughts! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


I do small things too. They are just usually glued together with more small things to make large things.
What kind of "monster" do you have. I have an old Craftsman wet/dry vac that I bought at a yard sale a while back. It works great, when I can keep the filter clean on it. I have found out the hard way that fine dust like from my scroll saw clogs the filter up pretty quickly. At $20 a piece for the filters, I can afford new filters very often either.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


It is a Rigid 14 gal 6.0 peak HP vac. Truly a "mother of all Monsters" as far as the cats are concerned! I have to be careful or I will vacuum one of them up if I am not looking!

As long as we keep things dry, the filter seems fine. It does get cat hair wrapped around it, but that kind of just peels off. We check it after a full day of work and just take the filter out back and give it a good shake and it is good to go. It rolls right along too, and lives in the closet right next to the scroll saw. Very convenient. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Way*
> 
> Some say that necessity is the mother of invention. I tend to agree. Need is a great motivator. Needing something has a way of pushing us to think outside the box and perhaps be a little more innovative than we would normally be. Especially if we have limited resources.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a fairly small place. I don't have a real shop, per se, but rather do most of my own work in my kitchen and living area. My bedroom doubles as a storage room for most of my beautiful exotic wood, with all of it neatly stacked inside or on top of my storage cabinets. When I think about it, the wood stored in my bedroom takes up more square inches of real estate than my clothing. I suppose that shows where my priorities lie.
> 
> Many people view spring as a beautiful season. We often hear songs of trees blossoming and love blooming in the spring and everything is sunny and green. Call me an old poop, but I tend to look at spring as a muddy mess. It is certainly my least favorite season of the year. Even here in the country everything is wet and grimy and dirty. There are remnants of winter in the form of dirty piles of snow scattered here and there, but for the most part, there is wet mud everywhere. I realize that it is part of the cycle, but I honestly can't wait for it to pass.
> 
> Why should I care, you may wonder?
> 
> With living in a small place such as I do, a great deal of my messy woodworking is done on the front deck. Although I have been known to route in the bathroom from time to time, it is usually only occasionally when it is too wet to do so on the front porch. I try to work around doing things like that as much as I possibly can.
> 
> But with only about two weeks left until I leave for the woodworking show and having to cut out over 400 1/8" birch plywood ornaments to bring with, time is of the essence and I can't really afford to wait until things are nice outside. Cutting the ornaments with the saw really isn't an issue. The tiny blade brings up very little dust and even though there will be quite a quantity of them, there is no way that they will all be cut in one fell swoop so the mess is minimal and easy to clean between sessions.
> 
> What I am talking about is the preparation of the wood for cutting that was the issue. I recently picked up five pieces of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood from Bernie's for just this purpose. I use this type of wood frequently for painting projects, such as ornaments and the skating pond and although I realize that I won't be using it all for this particular set of ornaments, I will be using a great deal of it. The wood come fairly smooth, but in order to make a good base for any type of painting, it needs to be finish sanded prior to painting it. There in lies my issue.
> 
> Sanding is messy no matter what. Typically, when doing a project such as this, I would spend an hour or so on the porch and sand out there. As I look out my window, however, not only is it windy, but also wet and somewhat muddy. It isn't really a great environment for sanding.
> 
> With the recent purchase of my Rigid oscillating belt sander, I came to the realization that when attached to my new shop vac (which I call "the monster") I can actually sand inside the house with virtually no dust. Now I know that many of you are shaking your heads in disbelief, but it really is true. It sucks away just about every bit of dust the sander throws out. I was highly impressed when I saw this in action, although my cats were not quite as much so. (They are becoming quite stoic though, and Richard even has been seen bravely walking by the monster when it is on and coming within about a foot of it. I think he just does it so he can look tough though!)
> 
> In any case, after cutting the necessary plywood pieces (approximately 45) down to size, they needed a quick sanding on both sides with my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander. Now the sander has a little dust bag on it, but the filtration on the bag is not what I would call "really effective" so until now I have only considered using it outside. But with the recent acquisition of "the monster" we got the feeling that anything is possible. We pulled off the dust bag from the Makita sander and used the adapter and hooked the little hand held sander up to the monster.
> 
> In testing the results, we are very pleased to report that it did a wonderful job of collecting the dust from the sander. There was nothing airborne that we could see and no thin film of grit apparent anywhere. This was great news and we proceeded to sand all the wood necessary for the ornaments. When we were finished, we barely needed to vacuum the floor near where we were working. There was no dust on the tables or counters or anywhere. I was very happy that we were able to do this without a problem.
> 
> Now I know it isn't the most optimal situation, but it isn't the worst either. This was an unusual situation for me to have that much stuff to sand at a time and it certainly won't be the norm. It just feels good that it can be done inside without much of a disruption or cause that much mess.
> 
> I often get letters or private messages that question that I am even scroll sawing in such a place. Many people don't want to believe that it is possible to do so and still have a clean environment. Many times non-woodworkers and friends don't believe it until they come over and they can see that it is clean here and there isn't dust all over the place like most shops have. I think that the key to keeping things nice and livable is taking the time after each session to clean up whatever mess you make. It takes only a few minutes and it really makes it possible to use the space that I have for woodworking.
> 
> One day I will have a 'real shop' to work in and build things in. But until then, I will keep trying to find ways to make what I have work for me. It helps a great deal that I only build smaller projects. That means less dust and mess all around. But keeping up with things is really key in making things work.
> 
> Today will consist of continuing to cut the ornaments for the class, as well as finish up on the second pattern. I got all the photographs prepared for the second pattern and only have to assemble the packet into a usable format to be done.
> 
> It is time to really begin making a physical list today of what needs to be brought. We have been making mental lists, but as the time gets closer it is time to really start writing things down. We are coming to the home stretch and don't want to forget anything.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday!


Thanks Sheila. I've been thinking of getting the cash together to buy a Rigid. They have some good sales on them here from time to time.
Also, after reading your response, it made me think what actually may be wrong with mine. I did get the filter wet once right after I changed it. It seems to me that that shouldn't make a difference after it dries, but maybe it does. I may try a new filter and save this one for only when I need to vaccum upp something wet.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Milestone*

Yesterday was good. I finished the two sea shell painting patterns for the classes that I am going to be teaching. I am fairly happy with how they came out and I hope they are clear and understandable.

Writing painting instructions is so much different from scroll saw patterns. Scroll saw and wood working patterns seem to be pretty much cut and dry, but painting patterns have many variables in them. I often find myself when doing a painting adding another layer or changing the tone here and there. It is difficult for me sometimes to present how to do this in an organized way.

When I painted my polar bear a couple of weeks ago, I fully intended to make it into an instructional pattern. In thinking about it yesterday, the realization came to me that in order to do so, I will definitely need to paint it over again - perhaps several times - in order to recreate the process. It simply isn't easy (for me, anyway).

But these shells came out good and I feel as if a huge weight is lifted off of me. Everything is falling nicely into place. The only major piece of the puzzle that i need to find out about is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I have a good lead on it and hopefully I will be able to find out this week about them. The paint is all ordered and my partner has been cutting shells all weekend and it looks like he will finish today.

In other news, I heard that my first scroll saw class for the NWA club (the week after the big show) is indeed filled. It looks like I am going to stay another day so I can add in another class on Saturday. That way we will be able to give the people who work during the week the chance to participate. I was told that the Saturday class should fill up quickly also, which makes me really happy.

Teaching these classes is going to be great. I truly like the thought of spending time with people and walking them through the project. They are allowing a full eight hours for each class which means it will be a fun and relaxing day. I have chosen the following project to teach there:


From Leaf Candle Tray

I have full confidence that each student will be able to complete the project from start to finish in the time frame. I think it will be cool that everyone will be able to go home with a finished project. When I cut mine out, the actual cutting of the leaves only took me about 2-3 hours. I am not a particularly fast cutter so this should leave lots of time for practice and questions and working at a nice, relaxed pace. I am really looking forward to this part of the trip - perhaps even more so than the lecture. Interacting one on one with people is much more enjoyable to me.

I am curious to see how the painting classes will be. I am able to teach up to 20 students in that type of class. I don't know if they will be full, or even close to full, but in the past I have taught anywhere from two people to 35 and I much prefer the lesser numbers. Smaller groups are so much more pleasant, as I get to really get to know people and give extra attention to them. But either way I will be happy. I realize that this is a stretch for many woodworkers and I hope to at least introduce them to another possibility regarding their work. I am sure it will be fun.

Today I am going to hit the books and get my taxes in order. I started that a bit last night, and I have what I need to get started. I just need to log and categorize everything and make an appointment to see my accountant. With being a dual citizen and having my business based in the United States, I need to file in both countries. Last year I discussed with my accountant the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but it seemed to be in my best interest to leave it as it was. After everything settles down, I again want explore my options and make sure that I am doing what is best for me. I just want to be able to approach it with a clear head when things aren't so busy.

I am following Big Tiny's Basic Financial Planning Blog and it is very interesting and brings up many good points about basic business practices. He is very generous to spend the time blogging this and I think it has some very good general pointers for a broad range of people. I know that this has been a part of my life where I basically was 'winging it' and I would like to look at things from a more purposeful perspective and really see what will be good for me in years to come. It seems that I am finally coming to a point in my life where I am settling down and should really start planning for down the road. They say it is never too late to start, so I suppose it is time. 

Getting these taxes ready will be another big thing to check off the list. I will be returning home with less than a week to file in the US, and I don't need that hanging over my head while I am gone. It will be great to get it out of the way.

With two more weeks to get ready, I feel I am just doing fine. Hopefully I will get my car back soon and it also will be ready for the road. I should also hear from them in the next day or so.

I hope you all have a great day. It is melting here and warm and Spring is definitely just around the corner. Have a great Monday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished the two sea shell painting patterns for the classes that I am going to be teaching. I am fairly happy with how they came out and I hope they are clear and understandable.
> 
> Writing painting instructions is so much different from scroll saw patterns. Scroll saw and wood working patterns seem to be pretty much cut and dry, but painting patterns have many variables in them. I often find myself when doing a painting adding another layer or changing the tone here and there. It is difficult for me sometimes to present how to do this in an organized way.
> 
> When I painted my polar bear a couple of weeks ago, I fully intended to make it into an instructional pattern. In thinking about it yesterday, the realization came to me that in order to do so, I will definitely need to paint it over again - perhaps several times - in order to recreate the process. It simply isn't easy (for me, anyway).
> 
> But these shells came out good and I feel as if a huge weight is lifted off of me. Everything is falling nicely into place. The only major piece of the puzzle that i need to find out about is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I have a good lead on it and hopefully I will be able to find out this week about them. The paint is all ordered and my partner has been cutting shells all weekend and it looks like he will finish today.
> 
> In other news, I heard that my first scroll saw class for the NWA club (the week after the big show) is indeed filled. It looks like I am going to stay another day so I can add in another class on Saturday. That way we will be able to give the people who work during the week the chance to participate. I was told that the Saturday class should fill up quickly also, which makes me really happy.
> 
> Teaching these classes is going to be great. I truly like the thought of spending time with people and walking them through the project. They are allowing a full eight hours for each class which means it will be a fun and relaxing day. I have chosen the following project to teach there:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I have full confidence that each student will be able to complete the project from start to finish in the time frame. I think it will be cool that everyone will be able to go home with a finished project. When I cut mine out, the actual cutting of the leaves only took me about 2-3 hours. I am not a particularly fast cutter so this should leave lots of time for practice and questions and working at a nice, relaxed pace. I am really looking forward to this part of the trip - perhaps even more so than the lecture. Interacting one on one with people is much more enjoyable to me.
> 
> I am curious to see how the painting classes will be. I am able to teach up to 20 students in that type of class. I don't know if they will be full, or even close to full, but in the past I have taught anywhere from two people to 35 and I much prefer the lesser numbers. Smaller groups are so much more pleasant, as I get to really get to know people and give extra attention to them. But either way I will be happy. I realize that this is a stretch for many woodworkers and I hope to at least introduce them to another possibility regarding their work. I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> Today I am going to hit the books and get my taxes in order. I started that a bit last night, and I have what I need to get started. I just need to log and categorize everything and make an appointment to see my accountant. With being a dual citizen and having my business based in the United States, I need to file in both countries. Last year I discussed with my accountant the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but it seemed to be in my best interest to leave it as it was. After everything settles down, I again want explore my options and make sure that I am doing what is best for me. I just want to be able to approach it with a clear head when things aren't so busy.
> 
> I am following Big Tiny's Basic Financial Planning Blog and it is very interesting and brings up many good points about basic business practices. He is very generous to spend the time blogging this and I think it has some very good general pointers for a broad range of people. I know that this has been a part of my life where I basically was 'winging it' and I would like to look at things from a more purposeful perspective and really see what will be good for me in years to come. It seems that I am finally coming to a point in my life where I am settling down and should really start planning for down the road. They say it is never too late to start, so I suppose it is time.
> 
> Getting these taxes ready will be another big thing to check off the list. I will be returning home with less than a week to file in the US, and I don't need that hanging over my head while I am gone. It will be great to get it out of the way.
> 
> With two more weeks to get ready, I feel I am just doing fine. Hopefully I will get my car back soon and it also will be ready for the road. I should also hear from them in the next day or so.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It is melting here and warm and Spring is definitely just around the corner. Have a great Monday!


Good Morning Sheila,
Though I read your post a bit earlier, I again read it… You got a nice choice for the students to do. It is likely that almost all the techniques and skills required can be experienced in doing that. However, I feel that most of them will create mistakes if they will be doing at higher speed. Slow but sure.

Talking about Big Tiny… really amazing on his business adventure… He commented that he even had a veneer saw .1 mm saw kerf with 52 tpi … Without those great connection worldwide, he won't be able to have that saw. He is really big in this kind of business. If Big Tiny is reading this… I am really jealous of your experience and I like to put it in practice but wait till I am a fultime woodworker.. Dream that can be realized.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished the two sea shell painting patterns for the classes that I am going to be teaching. I am fairly happy with how they came out and I hope they are clear and understandable.
> 
> Writing painting instructions is so much different from scroll saw patterns. Scroll saw and wood working patterns seem to be pretty much cut and dry, but painting patterns have many variables in them. I often find myself when doing a painting adding another layer or changing the tone here and there. It is difficult for me sometimes to present how to do this in an organized way.
> 
> When I painted my polar bear a couple of weeks ago, I fully intended to make it into an instructional pattern. In thinking about it yesterday, the realization came to me that in order to do so, I will definitely need to paint it over again - perhaps several times - in order to recreate the process. It simply isn't easy (for me, anyway).
> 
> But these shells came out good and I feel as if a huge weight is lifted off of me. Everything is falling nicely into place. The only major piece of the puzzle that i need to find out about is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I have a good lead on it and hopefully I will be able to find out this week about them. The paint is all ordered and my partner has been cutting shells all weekend and it looks like he will finish today.
> 
> In other news, I heard that my first scroll saw class for the NWA club (the week after the big show) is indeed filled. It looks like I am going to stay another day so I can add in another class on Saturday. That way we will be able to give the people who work during the week the chance to participate. I was told that the Saturday class should fill up quickly also, which makes me really happy.
> 
> Teaching these classes is going to be great. I truly like the thought of spending time with people and walking them through the project. They are allowing a full eight hours for each class which means it will be a fun and relaxing day. I have chosen the following project to teach there:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I have full confidence that each student will be able to complete the project from start to finish in the time frame. I think it will be cool that everyone will be able to go home with a finished project. When I cut mine out, the actual cutting of the leaves only took me about 2-3 hours. I am not a particularly fast cutter so this should leave lots of time for practice and questions and working at a nice, relaxed pace. I am really looking forward to this part of the trip - perhaps even more so than the lecture. Interacting one on one with people is much more enjoyable to me.
> 
> I am curious to see how the painting classes will be. I am able to teach up to 20 students in that type of class. I don't know if they will be full, or even close to full, but in the past I have taught anywhere from two people to 35 and I much prefer the lesser numbers. Smaller groups are so much more pleasant, as I get to really get to know people and give extra attention to them. But either way I will be happy. I realize that this is a stretch for many woodworkers and I hope to at least introduce them to another possibility regarding their work. I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> Today I am going to hit the books and get my taxes in order. I started that a bit last night, and I have what I need to get started. I just need to log and categorize everything and make an appointment to see my accountant. With being a dual citizen and having my business based in the United States, I need to file in both countries. Last year I discussed with my accountant the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but it seemed to be in my best interest to leave it as it was. After everything settles down, I again want explore my options and make sure that I am doing what is best for me. I just want to be able to approach it with a clear head when things aren't so busy.
> 
> I am following Big Tiny's Basic Financial Planning Blog and it is very interesting and brings up many good points about basic business practices. He is very generous to spend the time blogging this and I think it has some very good general pointers for a broad range of people. I know that this has been a part of my life where I basically was 'winging it' and I would like to look at things from a more purposeful perspective and really see what will be good for me in years to come. It seems that I am finally coming to a point in my life where I am settling down and should really start planning for down the road. They say it is never too late to start, so I suppose it is time.
> 
> Getting these taxes ready will be another big thing to check off the list. I will be returning home with less than a week to file in the US, and I don't need that hanging over my head while I am gone. It will be great to get it out of the way.
> 
> With two more weeks to get ready, I feel I am just doing fine. Hopefully I will get my car back soon and it also will be ready for the road. I should also hear from them in the next day or so.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It is melting here and warm and Spring is definitely just around the corner. Have a great Monday!


Yes, I agree that it is better to get tax papers out of the way before the trip cause you never know what might happen on the trip you are on and you could be delayed getting home! I had an engine blowout years ago on my way home for the weekend while I was on a job out of state for a few weeks and it shortened my stay at home! I certainly would not wish this for you but do think about what to do if it happens! Knock on wood! However it seems you have covered all bases. Best wishes and go with God.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished the two sea shell painting patterns for the classes that I am going to be teaching. I am fairly happy with how they came out and I hope they are clear and understandable.
> 
> Writing painting instructions is so much different from scroll saw patterns. Scroll saw and wood working patterns seem to be pretty much cut and dry, but painting patterns have many variables in them. I often find myself when doing a painting adding another layer or changing the tone here and there. It is difficult for me sometimes to present how to do this in an organized way.
> 
> When I painted my polar bear a couple of weeks ago, I fully intended to make it into an instructional pattern. In thinking about it yesterday, the realization came to me that in order to do so, I will definitely need to paint it over again - perhaps several times - in order to recreate the process. It simply isn't easy (for me, anyway).
> 
> But these shells came out good and I feel as if a huge weight is lifted off of me. Everything is falling nicely into place. The only major piece of the puzzle that i need to find out about is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I have a good lead on it and hopefully I will be able to find out this week about them. The paint is all ordered and my partner has been cutting shells all weekend and it looks like he will finish today.
> 
> In other news, I heard that my first scroll saw class for the NWA club (the week after the big show) is indeed filled. It looks like I am going to stay another day so I can add in another class on Saturday. That way we will be able to give the people who work during the week the chance to participate. I was told that the Saturday class should fill up quickly also, which makes me really happy.
> 
> Teaching these classes is going to be great. I truly like the thought of spending time with people and walking them through the project. They are allowing a full eight hours for each class which means it will be a fun and relaxing day. I have chosen the following project to teach there:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I have full confidence that each student will be able to complete the project from start to finish in the time frame. I think it will be cool that everyone will be able to go home with a finished project. When I cut mine out, the actual cutting of the leaves only took me about 2-3 hours. I am not a particularly fast cutter so this should leave lots of time for practice and questions and working at a nice, relaxed pace. I am really looking forward to this part of the trip - perhaps even more so than the lecture. Interacting one on one with people is much more enjoyable to me.
> 
> I am curious to see how the painting classes will be. I am able to teach up to 20 students in that type of class. I don't know if they will be full, or even close to full, but in the past I have taught anywhere from two people to 35 and I much prefer the lesser numbers. Smaller groups are so much more pleasant, as I get to really get to know people and give extra attention to them. But either way I will be happy. I realize that this is a stretch for many woodworkers and I hope to at least introduce them to another possibility regarding their work. I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> Today I am going to hit the books and get my taxes in order. I started that a bit last night, and I have what I need to get started. I just need to log and categorize everything and make an appointment to see my accountant. With being a dual citizen and having my business based in the United States, I need to file in both countries. Last year I discussed with my accountant the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but it seemed to be in my best interest to leave it as it was. After everything settles down, I again want explore my options and make sure that I am doing what is best for me. I just want to be able to approach it with a clear head when things aren't so busy.
> 
> I am following Big Tiny's Basic Financial Planning Blog and it is very interesting and brings up many good points about basic business practices. He is very generous to spend the time blogging this and I think it has some very good general pointers for a broad range of people. I know that this has been a part of my life where I basically was 'winging it' and I would like to look at things from a more purposeful perspective and really see what will be good for me in years to come. It seems that I am finally coming to a point in my life where I am settling down and should really start planning for down the road. They say it is never too late to start, so I suppose it is time.
> 
> Getting these taxes ready will be another big thing to check off the list. I will be returning home with less than a week to file in the US, and I don't need that hanging over my head while I am gone. It will be great to get it out of the way.
> 
> With two more weeks to get ready, I feel I am just doing fine. Hopefully I will get my car back soon and it also will be ready for the road. I should also hear from them in the next day or so.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It is melting here and warm and Spring is definitely just around the corner. Have a great Monday!


open the window and toss the taxpapers and hope they never find you … LOL
just kidden have them done before the trip is a good thing , you don´t need to have that
to consern about that under the travel too 

can´t you skip some of the written paint instructions and make them simple
together with pictures both on paper and on the projector when you have the class´s
just a thought from one that never have painted anything like this except from some qroixqie

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Milestone*
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished the two sea shell painting patterns for the classes that I am going to be teaching. I am fairly happy with how they came out and I hope they are clear and understandable.
> 
> Writing painting instructions is so much different from scroll saw patterns. Scroll saw and wood working patterns seem to be pretty much cut and dry, but painting patterns have many variables in them. I often find myself when doing a painting adding another layer or changing the tone here and there. It is difficult for me sometimes to present how to do this in an organized way.
> 
> When I painted my polar bear a couple of weeks ago, I fully intended to make it into an instructional pattern. In thinking about it yesterday, the realization came to me that in order to do so, I will definitely need to paint it over again - perhaps several times - in order to recreate the process. It simply isn't easy (for me, anyway).
> 
> But these shells came out good and I feel as if a huge weight is lifted off of me. Everything is falling nicely into place. The only major piece of the puzzle that i need to find out about is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I have a good lead on it and hopefully I will be able to find out this week about them. The paint is all ordered and my partner has been cutting shells all weekend and it looks like he will finish today.
> 
> In other news, I heard that my first scroll saw class for the NWA club (the week after the big show) is indeed filled. It looks like I am going to stay another day so I can add in another class on Saturday. That way we will be able to give the people who work during the week the chance to participate. I was told that the Saturday class should fill up quickly also, which makes me really happy.
> 
> Teaching these classes is going to be great. I truly like the thought of spending time with people and walking them through the project. They are allowing a full eight hours for each class which means it will be a fun and relaxing day. I have chosen the following project to teach there:
> 
> 
> From Leaf Candle Tray
> 
> I have full confidence that each student will be able to complete the project from start to finish in the time frame. I think it will be cool that everyone will be able to go home with a finished project. When I cut mine out, the actual cutting of the leaves only took me about 2-3 hours. I am not a particularly fast cutter so this should leave lots of time for practice and questions and working at a nice, relaxed pace. I am really looking forward to this part of the trip - perhaps even more so than the lecture. Interacting one on one with people is much more enjoyable to me.
> 
> I am curious to see how the painting classes will be. I am able to teach up to 20 students in that type of class. I don't know if they will be full, or even close to full, but in the past I have taught anywhere from two people to 35 and I much prefer the lesser numbers. Smaller groups are so much more pleasant, as I get to really get to know people and give extra attention to them. But either way I will be happy. I realize that this is a stretch for many woodworkers and I hope to at least introduce them to another possibility regarding their work. I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> Today I am going to hit the books and get my taxes in order. I started that a bit last night, and I have what I need to get started. I just need to log and categorize everything and make an appointment to see my accountant. With being a dual citizen and having my business based in the United States, I need to file in both countries. Last year I discussed with my accountant the possibility of moving my business here to Canada, but it seemed to be in my best interest to leave it as it was. After everything settles down, I again want explore my options and make sure that I am doing what is best for me. I just want to be able to approach it with a clear head when things aren't so busy.
> 
> I am following Big Tiny's Basic Financial Planning Blog and it is very interesting and brings up many good points about basic business practices. He is very generous to spend the time blogging this and I think it has some very good general pointers for a broad range of people. I know that this has been a part of my life where I basically was 'winging it' and I would like to look at things from a more purposeful perspective and really see what will be good for me in years to come. It seems that I am finally coming to a point in my life where I am settling down and should really start planning for down the road. They say it is never too late to start, so I suppose it is time.
> 
> Getting these taxes ready will be another big thing to check off the list. I will be returning home with less than a week to file in the US, and I don't need that hanging over my head while I am gone. It will be great to get it out of the way.
> 
> With two more weeks to get ready, I feel I am just doing fine. Hopefully I will get my car back soon and it also will be ready for the road. I should also hear from them in the next day or so.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It is melting here and warm and Spring is definitely just around the corner. Have a great Monday!


Thank you all very much. 

I made good headway today and feel really good about getting it behind me. I am excited about the classes too. I think it will be nice to get to visit with some fellow woodworkers.

And Dennis - the instructions have lots of pictures with them and they are fairly simple. Sometimes making things simple is more work than leaving them complex. I tried my best to make everything understandable to someone who has never painted before. Hopefully they will all do well and understand everything. I have taught beginners before, and even groups of children and have been successful. My goal is for everyone to have fun and learn something new too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Crunching*

Today's post will probably be a bit shorter than usual. It certainly isn't very exciting. I spent pretty much the entire day yesterday working on my business and getting everything ready for my accountant.

Actually it isn't as bad as it seems. Just time consuming. I do have everything in one place, and it is only a matter of me categorizing everything and getting the figures in the right place. It is more sorting than anything.

As I looked in my accordion folder which I keep all of my receipts, I am pleased to find that the first three months are all neat and everything is already listed in the proper category. That is always a treat. But the last nine months of the year are once again "just there" and need to be cataloged and sorted. Every year that happens. It is like that because every March or so when I decide to do this, I swear that I am going to be good and one day a month sort everything so that by the end of the year it is all ready to go. I have very high hopes for myself, it seems.

But alas, by the end of April it is back to what is normal for me and seems to get pushed to the back burner until it needs to ge dealt with the following March. And so the cycle continues.

I mentioned Big Tiny's blog yesterday and the more I read from him the more I am inspired to do better. As my business grows, I need to keep on top of things even more so I can see what is going on and make better decisions. I have done this somewhat in the past two years and I do believe that it plays a large part of why it is surviving even in this dismal economy. I think when I design and for many other aspects of my life it is OK to live in my 'pink cloud' world, but as far as finances go, you really need to get off the pink cloud and be very realistic. (Besides - the IRS doesn't believe in the pink cloud way of life! I am sure many people have gone to jail or at least received penalties for pink could thinking. They are just funny that way, I suppose!)

Perhaps if I swear off to you all here in public to do better, I really will. Every once in a while someone here can throw me a random "How's the business going this year?" which can be a code phrase to remind me that I should be keeping track of things and that I should know with a definitive answer. That should bring me to a reality check.

I don't know why I don't do this. I actually like seeing the numbers. Whether good or not so good, having them in front of me helps me make better decisions. It's kind of like an X-ray is to a doctor.

Say you broke your arm. What if the doctor is sitting there trying to decide whether you need a pin put in your arm and he needs to operate on you or if just resetting it and putting a cast on it would do. The nurse suggests an x-ray, but the doctor declines, because he feels he knows how bad it is. He wants to cut you open anyway. You would probably be thankful you didn't break your leg and run out of there.

It is probably a lame analogy, but you get my point. There is really no way you can gauge whether your business is healthy or not without looking at it clearly and objectively. It is difficult to do so sometimes - especially when you pour your heart and soul into doing something you love.

Two years ago, I reached a turning point in my life when I figured out that I could no longer pretend that my business was successful. The numbers told me otherwise. I was on my own and knew that it was only a matter of time before I would go belly up if something didn't change. My business was in such a state that I couldn't afford any good financial counseling and had to make some big decisions. Either I stand up on my own and learn some things about running a business or call it a day and do something else.

I read and did some research and got back to WORK again. And I gave myself a deadline. Not only did I decide on this deadline, but I told others about it. Somehow that made the commitment even more important. I gave myself two years to see improvement and make my business self-sustainable or I would walk away from it and do something else. That doesn't mean it had to make it's first million by then, but it did have to make enough to at least support me in whatever lifestyle that I choose to live. Otherwise what would be the point? I didn't want the stress of falling deeper and deeper into debt and worrying about things all the time. I was really getting tired of it.

By having this goal in front of me, it helped me develop a new attitude regarding my business and it also helped me make better decisions. Instead of doing favors for everyone and allowing many people to take advantage of me, I have stuck to my guns for the most part and treated both the business and myself with more respect. As you may have read in some of these posts from me, sometimes people didn't like the fact that I stood up for myself because they weren't used to that attitude from me. But I needed to turn a blind eye to how they reacted to me and continue on with my own plan. I know I was still being fair, and they would need to just get used to it. Otherwise my business would not survive.

I am happy to say that things are looking better. In the past two years, my business has turned around from losing money to beginning to make money. (Note the word "beginning") I have used the analogy of a train before, as I think it is very fitting. Not only do you need to stop a losing venture from going in one direction, but you need to turn it around and move in the opposite direction altogether. This takes time and there is no quick fix for it. I picked a two year mark because I felt that by then, if I didn't see the trend changing it would be time to think about doing something else.

Bottom line is that knowing the numbers and facing reality is an important part of any business. As one who thinks with my creative side of my brain most of the time, this part of the process is something that I have to train myself to do on a regular basis. Being creative is a wonderful thing, except when you are doing your taxes. 

So a bit more working on it today and I should be able to button it up. Right now I am just finishing things up and fine tuning some different reports. If I think about it, it is kind of fun to see which parts are working and which need more work. I feel like the doctor looking at the x-ray and making an educated decision as to what needs to be done. It isn't really that bad.

For those of you who are working on making your own businesses successful, you should read Big Tiny's blog if you get a chance and also remember to look at things realistically. It sounds like a simple thing to do, but it is amazing how easy it can be to turn a blind eye. Eventually however, reality will surface and if you are losing money consistently, you will not be able to survive. Keeping track of things on a daily basis will help you cope with the ups and downs of your business far better than being surprised once a year.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Crunching*
> 
> Today's post will probably be a bit shorter than usual. It certainly isn't very exciting. I spent pretty much the entire day yesterday working on my business and getting everything ready for my accountant.
> 
> Actually it isn't as bad as it seems. Just time consuming. I do have everything in one place, and it is only a matter of me categorizing everything and getting the figures in the right place. It is more sorting than anything.
> 
> As I looked in my accordion folder which I keep all of my receipts, I am pleased to find that the first three months are all neat and everything is already listed in the proper category. That is always a treat. But the last nine months of the year are once again "just there" and need to be cataloged and sorted. Every year that happens. It is like that because every March or so when I decide to do this, I swear that I am going to be good and one day a month sort everything so that by the end of the year it is all ready to go. I have very high hopes for myself, it seems.
> 
> But alas, by the end of April it is back to what is normal for me and seems to get pushed to the back burner until it needs to ge dealt with the following March. And so the cycle continues.
> 
> I mentioned Big Tiny's blog yesterday and the more I read from him the more I am inspired to do better. As my business grows, I need to keep on top of things even more so I can see what is going on and make better decisions. I have done this somewhat in the past two years and I do believe that it plays a large part of why it is surviving even in this dismal economy. I think when I design and for many other aspects of my life it is OK to live in my 'pink cloud' world, but as far as finances go, you really need to get off the pink cloud and be very realistic. (Besides - the IRS doesn't believe in the pink cloud way of life! I am sure many people have gone to jail or at least received penalties for pink could thinking. They are just funny that way, I suppose!)
> 
> Perhaps if I swear off to you all here in public to do better, I really will. Every once in a while someone here can throw me a random "How's the business going this year?" which can be a code phrase to remind me that I should be keeping track of things and that I should know with a definitive answer. That should bring me to a reality check.
> 
> I don't know why I don't do this. I actually like seeing the numbers. Whether good or not so good, having them in front of me helps me make better decisions. It's kind of like an X-ray is to a doctor.
> 
> Say you broke your arm. What if the doctor is sitting there trying to decide whether you need a pin put in your arm and he needs to operate on you or if just resetting it and putting a cast on it would do. The nurse suggests an x-ray, but the doctor declines, because he feels he knows how bad it is. He wants to cut you open anyway. You would probably be thankful you didn't break your leg and run out of there.
> 
> It is probably a lame analogy, but you get my point. There is really no way you can gauge whether your business is healthy or not without looking at it clearly and objectively. It is difficult to do so sometimes - especially when you pour your heart and soul into doing something you love.
> 
> Two years ago, I reached a turning point in my life when I figured out that I could no longer pretend that my business was successful. The numbers told me otherwise. I was on my own and knew that it was only a matter of time before I would go belly up if something didn't change. My business was in such a state that I couldn't afford any good financial counseling and had to make some big decisions. Either I stand up on my own and learn some things about running a business or call it a day and do something else.
> 
> I read and did some research and got back to WORK again. And I gave myself a deadline. Not only did I decide on this deadline, but I told others about it. Somehow that made the commitment even more important. I gave myself two years to see improvement and make my business self-sustainable or I would walk away from it and do something else. That doesn't mean it had to make it's first million by then, but it did have to make enough to at least support me in whatever lifestyle that I choose to live. Otherwise what would be the point? I didn't want the stress of falling deeper and deeper into debt and worrying about things all the time. I was really getting tired of it.
> 
> By having this goal in front of me, it helped me develop a new attitude regarding my business and it also helped me make better decisions. Instead of doing favors for everyone and allowing many people to take advantage of me, I have stuck to my guns for the most part and treated both the business and myself with more respect. As you may have read in some of these posts from me, sometimes people didn't like the fact that I stood up for myself because they weren't used to that attitude from me. But I needed to turn a blind eye to how they reacted to me and continue on with my own plan. I know I was still being fair, and they would need to just get used to it. Otherwise my business would not survive.
> 
> I am happy to say that things are looking better. In the past two years, my business has turned around from losing money to beginning to make money. (Note the word "beginning") I have used the analogy of a train before, as I think it is very fitting. Not only do you need to stop a losing venture from going in one direction, but you need to turn it around and move in the opposite direction altogether. This takes time and there is no quick fix for it. I picked a two year mark because I felt that by then, if I didn't see the trend changing it would be time to think about doing something else.
> 
> Bottom line is that knowing the numbers and facing reality is an important part of any business. As one who thinks with my creative side of my brain most of the time, this part of the process is something that I have to train myself to do on a regular basis. Being creative is a wonderful thing, except when you are doing your taxes.
> 
> So a bit more working on it today and I should be able to button it up. Right now I am just finishing things up and fine tuning some different reports. If I think about it, it is kind of fun to see which parts are working and which need more work. I feel like the doctor looking at the x-ray and making an educated decision as to what needs to be done. It isn't really that bad.
> 
> For those of you who are working on making your own businesses successful, you should read Big Tiny's blog if you get a chance and also remember to look at things realistically. It sounds like a simple thing to do, but it is amazing how easy it can be to turn a blind eye. Eventually however, reality will surface and if you are losing money consistently, you will not be able to survive. Keeping track of things on a daily basis will help you cope with the ups and downs of your business far better than being surprised once a year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


well you gave ma and my wife a laugh this morning …pink cloud living isnt the best way when it comes to money matters is it…yea..there is no pink cloud there..either its there or its not…....have a great day sheila..grizz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Crunching*
> 
> Today's post will probably be a bit shorter than usual. It certainly isn't very exciting. I spent pretty much the entire day yesterday working on my business and getting everything ready for my accountant.
> 
> Actually it isn't as bad as it seems. Just time consuming. I do have everything in one place, and it is only a matter of me categorizing everything and getting the figures in the right place. It is more sorting than anything.
> 
> As I looked in my accordion folder which I keep all of my receipts, I am pleased to find that the first three months are all neat and everything is already listed in the proper category. That is always a treat. But the last nine months of the year are once again "just there" and need to be cataloged and sorted. Every year that happens. It is like that because every March or so when I decide to do this, I swear that I am going to be good and one day a month sort everything so that by the end of the year it is all ready to go. I have very high hopes for myself, it seems.
> 
> But alas, by the end of April it is back to what is normal for me and seems to get pushed to the back burner until it needs to ge dealt with the following March. And so the cycle continues.
> 
> I mentioned Big Tiny's blog yesterday and the more I read from him the more I am inspired to do better. As my business grows, I need to keep on top of things even more so I can see what is going on and make better decisions. I have done this somewhat in the past two years and I do believe that it plays a large part of why it is surviving even in this dismal economy. I think when I design and for many other aspects of my life it is OK to live in my 'pink cloud' world, but as far as finances go, you really need to get off the pink cloud and be very realistic. (Besides - the IRS doesn't believe in the pink cloud way of life! I am sure many people have gone to jail or at least received penalties for pink could thinking. They are just funny that way, I suppose!)
> 
> Perhaps if I swear off to you all here in public to do better, I really will. Every once in a while someone here can throw me a random "How's the business going this year?" which can be a code phrase to remind me that I should be keeping track of things and that I should know with a definitive answer. That should bring me to a reality check.
> 
> I don't know why I don't do this. I actually like seeing the numbers. Whether good or not so good, having them in front of me helps me make better decisions. It's kind of like an X-ray is to a doctor.
> 
> Say you broke your arm. What if the doctor is sitting there trying to decide whether you need a pin put in your arm and he needs to operate on you or if just resetting it and putting a cast on it would do. The nurse suggests an x-ray, but the doctor declines, because he feels he knows how bad it is. He wants to cut you open anyway. You would probably be thankful you didn't break your leg and run out of there.
> 
> It is probably a lame analogy, but you get my point. There is really no way you can gauge whether your business is healthy or not without looking at it clearly and objectively. It is difficult to do so sometimes - especially when you pour your heart and soul into doing something you love.
> 
> Two years ago, I reached a turning point in my life when I figured out that I could no longer pretend that my business was successful. The numbers told me otherwise. I was on my own and knew that it was only a matter of time before I would go belly up if something didn't change. My business was in such a state that I couldn't afford any good financial counseling and had to make some big decisions. Either I stand up on my own and learn some things about running a business or call it a day and do something else.
> 
> I read and did some research and got back to WORK again. And I gave myself a deadline. Not only did I decide on this deadline, but I told others about it. Somehow that made the commitment even more important. I gave myself two years to see improvement and make my business self-sustainable or I would walk away from it and do something else. That doesn't mean it had to make it's first million by then, but it did have to make enough to at least support me in whatever lifestyle that I choose to live. Otherwise what would be the point? I didn't want the stress of falling deeper and deeper into debt and worrying about things all the time. I was really getting tired of it.
> 
> By having this goal in front of me, it helped me develop a new attitude regarding my business and it also helped me make better decisions. Instead of doing favors for everyone and allowing many people to take advantage of me, I have stuck to my guns for the most part and treated both the business and myself with more respect. As you may have read in some of these posts from me, sometimes people didn't like the fact that I stood up for myself because they weren't used to that attitude from me. But I needed to turn a blind eye to how they reacted to me and continue on with my own plan. I know I was still being fair, and they would need to just get used to it. Otherwise my business would not survive.
> 
> I am happy to say that things are looking better. In the past two years, my business has turned around from losing money to beginning to make money. (Note the word "beginning") I have used the analogy of a train before, as I think it is very fitting. Not only do you need to stop a losing venture from going in one direction, but you need to turn it around and move in the opposite direction altogether. This takes time and there is no quick fix for it. I picked a two year mark because I felt that by then, if I didn't see the trend changing it would be time to think about doing something else.
> 
> Bottom line is that knowing the numbers and facing reality is an important part of any business. As one who thinks with my creative side of my brain most of the time, this part of the process is something that I have to train myself to do on a regular basis. Being creative is a wonderful thing, except when you are doing your taxes.
> 
> So a bit more working on it today and I should be able to button it up. Right now I am just finishing things up and fine tuning some different reports. If I think about it, it is kind of fun to see which parts are working and which need more work. I feel like the doctor looking at the x-ray and making an educated decision as to what needs to be done. It isn't really that bad.
> 
> For those of you who are working on making your own businesses successful, you should read Big Tiny's blog if you get a chance and also remember to look at things realistically. It sounds like a simple thing to do, but it is amazing how easy it can be to turn a blind eye. Eventually however, reality will surface and if you are losing money consistently, you will not be able to survive. Keeping track of things on a daily basis will help you cope with the ups and downs of your business far better than being surprised once a year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Well I didn't know about your two year deadline. I did know about your pink cloud. I was also aware that the tax men don't care what cloud your own or what color it is. 
I do wish to congratulate you on your hard work though. Whether the payoff is small or large, your own happiness is the only thing that can tell you if its successful or not. You do though what so many people can only dream of. Lord knows I wish I could be self sustaining in doing something I enjoyed.
Keep up the good work. Stick to your guns, and I honestly think you'll go far.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Crunching*
> 
> Today's post will probably be a bit shorter than usual. It certainly isn't very exciting. I spent pretty much the entire day yesterday working on my business and getting everything ready for my accountant.
> 
> Actually it isn't as bad as it seems. Just time consuming. I do have everything in one place, and it is only a matter of me categorizing everything and getting the figures in the right place. It is more sorting than anything.
> 
> As I looked in my accordion folder which I keep all of my receipts, I am pleased to find that the first three months are all neat and everything is already listed in the proper category. That is always a treat. But the last nine months of the year are once again "just there" and need to be cataloged and sorted. Every year that happens. It is like that because every March or so when I decide to do this, I swear that I am going to be good and one day a month sort everything so that by the end of the year it is all ready to go. I have very high hopes for myself, it seems.
> 
> But alas, by the end of April it is back to what is normal for me and seems to get pushed to the back burner until it needs to ge dealt with the following March. And so the cycle continues.
> 
> I mentioned Big Tiny's blog yesterday and the more I read from him the more I am inspired to do better. As my business grows, I need to keep on top of things even more so I can see what is going on and make better decisions. I have done this somewhat in the past two years and I do believe that it plays a large part of why it is surviving even in this dismal economy. I think when I design and for many other aspects of my life it is OK to live in my 'pink cloud' world, but as far as finances go, you really need to get off the pink cloud and be very realistic. (Besides - the IRS doesn't believe in the pink cloud way of life! I am sure many people have gone to jail or at least received penalties for pink could thinking. They are just funny that way, I suppose!)
> 
> Perhaps if I swear off to you all here in public to do better, I really will. Every once in a while someone here can throw me a random "How's the business going this year?" which can be a code phrase to remind me that I should be keeping track of things and that I should know with a definitive answer. That should bring me to a reality check.
> 
> I don't know why I don't do this. I actually like seeing the numbers. Whether good or not so good, having them in front of me helps me make better decisions. It's kind of like an X-ray is to a doctor.
> 
> Say you broke your arm. What if the doctor is sitting there trying to decide whether you need a pin put in your arm and he needs to operate on you or if just resetting it and putting a cast on it would do. The nurse suggests an x-ray, but the doctor declines, because he feels he knows how bad it is. He wants to cut you open anyway. You would probably be thankful you didn't break your leg and run out of there.
> 
> It is probably a lame analogy, but you get my point. There is really no way you can gauge whether your business is healthy or not without looking at it clearly and objectively. It is difficult to do so sometimes - especially when you pour your heart and soul into doing something you love.
> 
> Two years ago, I reached a turning point in my life when I figured out that I could no longer pretend that my business was successful. The numbers told me otherwise. I was on my own and knew that it was only a matter of time before I would go belly up if something didn't change. My business was in such a state that I couldn't afford any good financial counseling and had to make some big decisions. Either I stand up on my own and learn some things about running a business or call it a day and do something else.
> 
> I read and did some research and got back to WORK again. And I gave myself a deadline. Not only did I decide on this deadline, but I told others about it. Somehow that made the commitment even more important. I gave myself two years to see improvement and make my business self-sustainable or I would walk away from it and do something else. That doesn't mean it had to make it's first million by then, but it did have to make enough to at least support me in whatever lifestyle that I choose to live. Otherwise what would be the point? I didn't want the stress of falling deeper and deeper into debt and worrying about things all the time. I was really getting tired of it.
> 
> By having this goal in front of me, it helped me develop a new attitude regarding my business and it also helped me make better decisions. Instead of doing favors for everyone and allowing many people to take advantage of me, I have stuck to my guns for the most part and treated both the business and myself with more respect. As you may have read in some of these posts from me, sometimes people didn't like the fact that I stood up for myself because they weren't used to that attitude from me. But I needed to turn a blind eye to how they reacted to me and continue on with my own plan. I know I was still being fair, and they would need to just get used to it. Otherwise my business would not survive.
> 
> I am happy to say that things are looking better. In the past two years, my business has turned around from losing money to beginning to make money. (Note the word "beginning") I have used the analogy of a train before, as I think it is very fitting. Not only do you need to stop a losing venture from going in one direction, but you need to turn it around and move in the opposite direction altogether. This takes time and there is no quick fix for it. I picked a two year mark because I felt that by then, if I didn't see the trend changing it would be time to think about doing something else.
> 
> Bottom line is that knowing the numbers and facing reality is an important part of any business. As one who thinks with my creative side of my brain most of the time, this part of the process is something that I have to train myself to do on a regular basis. Being creative is a wonderful thing, except when you are doing your taxes.
> 
> So a bit more working on it today and I should be able to button it up. Right now I am just finishing things up and fine tuning some different reports. If I think about it, it is kind of fun to see which parts are working and which need more work. I feel like the doctor looking at the x-ray and making an educated decision as to what needs to be done. It isn't really that bad.
> 
> For those of you who are working on making your own businesses successful, you should read Big Tiny's blog if you get a chance and also remember to look at things realistically. It sounds like a simple thing to do, but it is amazing how easy it can be to turn a blind eye. Eventually however, reality will surface and if you are losing money consistently, you will not be able to survive. Keeping track of things on a daily basis will help you cope with the ups and downs of your business far better than being surprised once a year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


well done sofare turning from - to + but you allready knew I wuold say that 
from all the times I have said you have succes nomatter what the bankaccount say, 1$ or million´s 
well there has gone a day since last time how does the busyness going this year ….. LOL
don´t say I didn´t throw a reminder soon enoff …... just had to be sure with the memory I have 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning is Part of the Fun!*

Well, I am happy to report that I am finished compiling the information that I need to get to my accountant to do my taxes. It really wasn't that bad, because I had all the things in one place. Now next year I need to go a step better and do monthly reports to keep on top of everything. It shouldn't be very difficult because I really am what you call a 'small business' and I don't have that much activity. With the new site, tracking sales is not difficult at all and I am able to run reports very easily. I also have it set up that my wholesalers send me monthly reports by email so everything is on my computer. I do all my banking online too, so that is easy to store and retrieve.

I have been following Big Tiny's blog on financial planning and although I had been doing many of the things he suggested, there is still room for improvement. Somehow knowing that I wasn't too far off base gives me some inspiration to do even better. I really appreciate his blog and his willingness to share his expertise on the subject. I find that there are so many people willing to help each other here at LJ's and really am glad I found this place.

So it is on to more planning and getting ready for the show.

I found out yesterday that both of my scroll saw classes are nearly sold out. That was great news. I am teaching one on Wednesday, April 6th and Saturday April 9th. I had initially intended on leaving to come home on the 9th, but since there was so much interest in the show, we thought it would be fine to stay another day. On Thursday and Friday I plan on teaching two painting classes. These classes are only 3 hours long each though, so I offered the possibility of teaching them both on the same day and then putting in a third scroll saw class on either Thursday or Friday. As long as there is interest, I will be willing to teach.

In talking to the director of the classes, he informed me that he didn't start to promote the painting class yet and will be doing so later this week, so there was still time to make these changes to the schedule. I think it would work out nicely if possible. He also told me that without any promotion at all, he has members that want to sign up for the painting class. That is a good sign right there. As I said before, it wouldn't matter if I had five people or twenty, I will enjoy doing the class anyway. The non-business part of me likes having small classes because I get to spend a lot of time with each individual student. But having up to 20 people is still a decent number considering the difficulty of the project that I am presenting. I think that the students will be able to grasp everything pretty well in that time frame, and if they need some extra coaching, there will be time after the class for me to do so. These aren't difficult concepts that I am teaching, as they are just the first steps on the path. Yet when put together, they will allow the students to have a good base to learn further.

The scroll sawing class is really coming together nicely. We aren't going to be doing just the project. We have developed some great practice exercises to show many different techniques of scroll sawing like cutting circles, turns, acute and obtuse angles, casting on to the piece and many other aspects that they will encounter in many different kinds of projects. I want them to walk away from this class also with a good foundation and feel good about trying to do other scroll saw projects.

We even are going to offer a short exercise on using spiral blades to cut portraits. With spiral blades, you are able to cut the pieces in any direction without turning the pieces, as the blades are twisted so that there are teeth on all sides. My partner Keith uses these blades when he does his portrait style pieces, and he will be helping demonstrate some of the basics for this method.

I love having the eight hour time frame for these classes because it will really give me a chance to interact with each of the ten students and spend some time with them. Besides scroll sawing the project, I am also going to teach the application of the stain using the acrylic paints and the Antiquing and Staining gel. This is something that few people have probably used before and I believe that it will offer a new way of staining and finishing that they can apply to other projects. I am confident that everyone will leave the class knowing a little more than they came in with and at the very least have a nice project to take home with them.

So all is well here in Nova Scotia today. The sun is out and there is little evidence of snow left. As much as I love the snow, it is time for it to be done with and hopefully we will have dry pavement to travel on.

I am going to be a bit antsy for the next two weeks, getting everything ready to leave. I can't see myself designing anything new, as I have so many little details to check and recheck regarding the trip. I feel odd at this point and a bit unsettled, but not in a bad way at all. As each puzzle piece falls into place, I feel more confidence in myself and also that we are all going to have a wonderful time. As each day goes by, I am feeling fore and more excited about all of the aspects of this trip.

So much to do, so many people to see and so much fun to have! I am a very fortunate girl! I am finding out that not only am I going to enjoy the trip itself, but that half of the fun is in the planning and preparation. And of course the anticipation!

I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning is Part of the Fun!*
> 
> Well, I am happy to report that I am finished compiling the information that I need to get to my accountant to do my taxes. It really wasn't that bad, because I had all the things in one place. Now next year I need to go a step better and do monthly reports to keep on top of everything. It shouldn't be very difficult because I really am what you call a 'small business' and I don't have that much activity. With the new site, tracking sales is not difficult at all and I am able to run reports very easily. I also have it set up that my wholesalers send me monthly reports by email so everything is on my computer. I do all my banking online too, so that is easy to store and retrieve.
> 
> I have been following Big Tiny's blog on financial planning and although I had been doing many of the things he suggested, there is still room for improvement. Somehow knowing that I wasn't too far off base gives me some inspiration to do even better. I really appreciate his blog and his willingness to share his expertise on the subject. I find that there are so many people willing to help each other here at LJ's and really am glad I found this place.
> 
> So it is on to more planning and getting ready for the show.
> 
> I found out yesterday that both of my scroll saw classes are nearly sold out. That was great news. I am teaching one on Wednesday, April 6th and Saturday April 9th. I had initially intended on leaving to come home on the 9th, but since there was so much interest in the show, we thought it would be fine to stay another day. On Thursday and Friday I plan on teaching two painting classes. These classes are only 3 hours long each though, so I offered the possibility of teaching them both on the same day and then putting in a third scroll saw class on either Thursday or Friday. As long as there is interest, I will be willing to teach.
> 
> In talking to the director of the classes, he informed me that he didn't start to promote the painting class yet and will be doing so later this week, so there was still time to make these changes to the schedule. I think it would work out nicely if possible. He also told me that without any promotion at all, he has members that want to sign up for the painting class. That is a good sign right there. As I said before, it wouldn't matter if I had five people or twenty, I will enjoy doing the class anyway. The non-business part of me likes having small classes because I get to spend a lot of time with each individual student. But having up to 20 people is still a decent number considering the difficulty of the project that I am presenting. I think that the students will be able to grasp everything pretty well in that time frame, and if they need some extra coaching, there will be time after the class for me to do so. These aren't difficult concepts that I am teaching, as they are just the first steps on the path. Yet when put together, they will allow the students to have a good base to learn further.
> 
> The scroll sawing class is really coming together nicely. We aren't going to be doing just the project. We have developed some great practice exercises to show many different techniques of scroll sawing like cutting circles, turns, acute and obtuse angles, casting on to the piece and many other aspects that they will encounter in many different kinds of projects. I want them to walk away from this class also with a good foundation and feel good about trying to do other scroll saw projects.
> 
> We even are going to offer a short exercise on using spiral blades to cut portraits. With spiral blades, you are able to cut the pieces in any direction without turning the pieces, as the blades are twisted so that there are teeth on all sides. My partner Keith uses these blades when he does his portrait style pieces, and he will be helping demonstrate some of the basics for this method.
> 
> I love having the eight hour time frame for these classes because it will really give me a chance to interact with each of the ten students and spend some time with them. Besides scroll sawing the project, I am also going to teach the application of the stain using the acrylic paints and the Antiquing and Staining gel. This is something that few people have probably used before and I believe that it will offer a new way of staining and finishing that they can apply to other projects. I am confident that everyone will leave the class knowing a little more than they came in with and at the very least have a nice project to take home with them.
> 
> So all is well here in Nova Scotia today. The sun is out and there is little evidence of snow left. As much as I love the snow, it is time for it to be done with and hopefully we will have dry pavement to travel on.
> 
> I am going to be a bit antsy for the next two weeks, getting everything ready to leave. I can't see myself designing anything new, as I have so many little details to check and recheck regarding the trip. I feel odd at this point and a bit unsettled, but not in a bad way at all. As each puzzle piece falls into place, I feel more confidence in myself and also that we are all going to have a wonderful time. As each day goes by, I am feeling fore and more excited about all of the aspects of this trip.
> 
> So much to do, so many people to see and so much fun to have! I am a very fortunate girl! I am finding out that not only am I going to enjoy the trip itself, but that half of the fun is in the planning and preparation. And of course the anticipation!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila.

Since your students will be doing staining, I hope you have enough disposable plastic gloves so they don't go home with hands to match the projects. **


----------



## SallySpiral

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning is Part of the Fun!*
> 
> Well, I am happy to report that I am finished compiling the information that I need to get to my accountant to do my taxes. It really wasn't that bad, because I had all the things in one place. Now next year I need to go a step better and do monthly reports to keep on top of everything. It shouldn't be very difficult because I really am what you call a 'small business' and I don't have that much activity. With the new site, tracking sales is not difficult at all and I am able to run reports very easily. I also have it set up that my wholesalers send me monthly reports by email so everything is on my computer. I do all my banking online too, so that is easy to store and retrieve.
> 
> I have been following Big Tiny's blog on financial planning and although I had been doing many of the things he suggested, there is still room for improvement. Somehow knowing that I wasn't too far off base gives me some inspiration to do even better. I really appreciate his blog and his willingness to share his expertise on the subject. I find that there are so many people willing to help each other here at LJ's and really am glad I found this place.
> 
> So it is on to more planning and getting ready for the show.
> 
> I found out yesterday that both of my scroll saw classes are nearly sold out. That was great news. I am teaching one on Wednesday, April 6th and Saturday April 9th. I had initially intended on leaving to come home on the 9th, but since there was so much interest in the show, we thought it would be fine to stay another day. On Thursday and Friday I plan on teaching two painting classes. These classes are only 3 hours long each though, so I offered the possibility of teaching them both on the same day and then putting in a third scroll saw class on either Thursday or Friday. As long as there is interest, I will be willing to teach.
> 
> In talking to the director of the classes, he informed me that he didn't start to promote the painting class yet and will be doing so later this week, so there was still time to make these changes to the schedule. I think it would work out nicely if possible. He also told me that without any promotion at all, he has members that want to sign up for the painting class. That is a good sign right there. As I said before, it wouldn't matter if I had five people or twenty, I will enjoy doing the class anyway. The non-business part of me likes having small classes because I get to spend a lot of time with each individual student. But having up to 20 people is still a decent number considering the difficulty of the project that I am presenting. I think that the students will be able to grasp everything pretty well in that time frame, and if they need some extra coaching, there will be time after the class for me to do so. These aren't difficult concepts that I am teaching, as they are just the first steps on the path. Yet when put together, they will allow the students to have a good base to learn further.
> 
> The scroll sawing class is really coming together nicely. We aren't going to be doing just the project. We have developed some great practice exercises to show many different techniques of scroll sawing like cutting circles, turns, acute and obtuse angles, casting on to the piece and many other aspects that they will encounter in many different kinds of projects. I want them to walk away from this class also with a good foundation and feel good about trying to do other scroll saw projects.
> 
> We even are going to offer a short exercise on using spiral blades to cut portraits. With spiral blades, you are able to cut the pieces in any direction without turning the pieces, as the blades are twisted so that there are teeth on all sides. My partner Keith uses these blades when he does his portrait style pieces, and he will be helping demonstrate some of the basics for this method.
> 
> I love having the eight hour time frame for these classes because it will really give me a chance to interact with each of the ten students and spend some time with them. Besides scroll sawing the project, I am also going to teach the application of the stain using the acrylic paints and the Antiquing and Staining gel. This is something that few people have probably used before and I believe that it will offer a new way of staining and finishing that they can apply to other projects. I am confident that everyone will leave the class knowing a little more than they came in with and at the very least have a nice project to take home with them.
> 
> So all is well here in Nova Scotia today. The sun is out and there is little evidence of snow left. As much as I love the snow, it is time for it to be done with and hopefully we will have dry pavement to travel on.
> 
> I am going to be a bit antsy for the next two weeks, getting everything ready to leave. I can't see myself designing anything new, as I have so many little details to check and recheck regarding the trip. I feel odd at this point and a bit unsettled, but not in a bad way at all. As each puzzle piece falls into place, I feel more confidence in myself and also that we are all going to have a wonderful time. As each day goes by, I am feeling fore and more excited about all of the aspects of this trip.
> 
> So much to do, so many people to see and so much fun to have! I am a very fortunate girl! I am finding out that not only am I going to enjoy the trip itself, but that half of the fun is in the planning and preparation. And of course the anticipation!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday!


Counting down the days and I am the one who is in the whirlwind! So much to do! I think i can hire a team and still not be ready! 
As for the snow … We still have snowbanks over the top of the car and the snow "in the yard" is even with the top of the garden gate. Yes we have gotten hammered! Any other year we have one storm in March (sugar snow to make the maple sap run), but we may be collecting sap in June this year. And the idea of you having your own "house" here by using the camper - well….... Billy says No to snowblowing it out LOL
I have so much "finishing" stuff to show you that I have learned in the last few weeks - I should never have taken the course with Giles Gilson - he created a monster!
I am so pleased with the classes! I felt we were losing our growing momentum with regards to scrolling, but since it was annouced you would be a the SHow, our area has seen a 100% regrowth & the response to the classes is further proof. You will absolutely love the "Learning Center" - not only does it have multiples of every tool imaginable but more importantly members who are willing to show anyone what ever knowledge they have. You can't walk thru the doors without going WOW!

Rest up cause for 3 weeks it is going to be a whilrwind!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning is Part of the Fun!*
> 
> Well, I am happy to report that I am finished compiling the information that I need to get to my accountant to do my taxes. It really wasn't that bad, because I had all the things in one place. Now next year I need to go a step better and do monthly reports to keep on top of everything. It shouldn't be very difficult because I really am what you call a 'small business' and I don't have that much activity. With the new site, tracking sales is not difficult at all and I am able to run reports very easily. I also have it set up that my wholesalers send me monthly reports by email so everything is on my computer. I do all my banking online too, so that is easy to store and retrieve.
> 
> I have been following Big Tiny's blog on financial planning and although I had been doing many of the things he suggested, there is still room for improvement. Somehow knowing that I wasn't too far off base gives me some inspiration to do even better. I really appreciate his blog and his willingness to share his expertise on the subject. I find that there are so many people willing to help each other here at LJ's and really am glad I found this place.
> 
> So it is on to more planning and getting ready for the show.
> 
> I found out yesterday that both of my scroll saw classes are nearly sold out. That was great news. I am teaching one on Wednesday, April 6th and Saturday April 9th. I had initially intended on leaving to come home on the 9th, but since there was so much interest in the show, we thought it would be fine to stay another day. On Thursday and Friday I plan on teaching two painting classes. These classes are only 3 hours long each though, so I offered the possibility of teaching them both on the same day and then putting in a third scroll saw class on either Thursday or Friday. As long as there is interest, I will be willing to teach.
> 
> In talking to the director of the classes, he informed me that he didn't start to promote the painting class yet and will be doing so later this week, so there was still time to make these changes to the schedule. I think it would work out nicely if possible. He also told me that without any promotion at all, he has members that want to sign up for the painting class. That is a good sign right there. As I said before, it wouldn't matter if I had five people or twenty, I will enjoy doing the class anyway. The non-business part of me likes having small classes because I get to spend a lot of time with each individual student. But having up to 20 people is still a decent number considering the difficulty of the project that I am presenting. I think that the students will be able to grasp everything pretty well in that time frame, and if they need some extra coaching, there will be time after the class for me to do so. These aren't difficult concepts that I am teaching, as they are just the first steps on the path. Yet when put together, they will allow the students to have a good base to learn further.
> 
> The scroll sawing class is really coming together nicely. We aren't going to be doing just the project. We have developed some great practice exercises to show many different techniques of scroll sawing like cutting circles, turns, acute and obtuse angles, casting on to the piece and many other aspects that they will encounter in many different kinds of projects. I want them to walk away from this class also with a good foundation and feel good about trying to do other scroll saw projects.
> 
> We even are going to offer a short exercise on using spiral blades to cut portraits. With spiral blades, you are able to cut the pieces in any direction without turning the pieces, as the blades are twisted so that there are teeth on all sides. My partner Keith uses these blades when he does his portrait style pieces, and he will be helping demonstrate some of the basics for this method.
> 
> I love having the eight hour time frame for these classes because it will really give me a chance to interact with each of the ten students and spend some time with them. Besides scroll sawing the project, I am also going to teach the application of the stain using the acrylic paints and the Antiquing and Staining gel. This is something that few people have probably used before and I believe that it will offer a new way of staining and finishing that they can apply to other projects. I am confident that everyone will leave the class knowing a little more than they came in with and at the very least have a nice project to take home with them.
> 
> So all is well here in Nova Scotia today. The sun is out and there is little evidence of snow left. As much as I love the snow, it is time for it to be done with and hopefully we will have dry pavement to travel on.
> 
> I am going to be a bit antsy for the next two weeks, getting everything ready to leave. I can't see myself designing anything new, as I have so many little details to check and recheck regarding the trip. I feel odd at this point and a bit unsettled, but not in a bad way at all. As each puzzle piece falls into place, I feel more confidence in myself and also that we are all going to have a wonderful time. As each day goes by, I am feeling fore and more excited about all of the aspects of this trip.
> 
> So much to do, so many people to see and so much fun to have! I am a very fortunate girl! I am finding out that not only am I going to enjoy the trip itself, but that half of the fun is in the planning and preparation. And of course the anticipation!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, Paul - The staining we are going to do is with acrylic paint and a clear acrylic gel called Staining and Antiquing Medium. We are only going to stain the tops of the various leaves and will be covering a small area. As with most acrylic paint, it is odorless and will clean up very easily with soap and water. There really is no need for gloves when using the products.

And Jeannie - I am also very thrilled to be able to be involved in such a wonderful show and organization. We were talking about it yesterday and I was saying how I never could have imagined how much fun this whole thing could have been. And I haven't haven't even left the house yet! I am so anxious to meet all the people and see the center and do the classes. Everything is going to be so much fun! I really can't thank you enough for nominating me to do this! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Good Days/Busy Days *

It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.

We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.

Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.

Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.

Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.

Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.

We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.

I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.

As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.

I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.

Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.

The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.

If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.

So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.

I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.

If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson

I hope you have a fun day!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days/Busy Days *
> 
> It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.
> 
> We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.
> 
> Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.
> 
> Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.
> 
> I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.
> 
> As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.
> 
> The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.
> 
> If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.
> 
> So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I hope you have a fun day!


Sounds like you got this think under control Sheila. Good for you!

Hope you have a ton of fun teaching and traveling. As one who has "been there and done that" I know both can be a ball or a bother. Hope yours avoids the latter.

If you have an extra copy of that brochure you're printing out… (big silly grin)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days/Busy Days *
> 
> It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.
> 
> We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.
> 
> Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.
> 
> Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.
> 
> I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.
> 
> As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.
> 
> The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.
> 
> If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.
> 
> So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I hope you have a fun day!


I know it will be fun no matter what. The brochure is going to be the predecessor to my scroll sawing book or booklet that I wrote of many months ago. I haven't forgotten about it, I just have had most of my days filled. This is a great opportunity to map it out and then use the feedback I get from the classes to refine it and hopefully get something put together that I can offer to my customers. Who knows? I could possibly market it on a larger scale eventually. It certainly seems that people are interested. I think it is a good investment of time.

I feel surprisingly relaxed and am looking forward to this great adventure! I am not sure why, but I'll take it! 

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days/Busy Days *
> 
> It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.
> 
> We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.
> 
> Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.
> 
> Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.
> 
> I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.
> 
> As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.
> 
> The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.
> 
> If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.
> 
> So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I hope you have a fun day!


And to think I still haven't gotten a single buisness card/brochure designed, nor printed. And my dad is a printer/publisher and would do it for me for free if I just got him the working copy. ho hum.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days/Busy Days *
> 
> It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.
> 
> We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.
> 
> Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.
> 
> Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.
> 
> I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.
> 
> As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.
> 
> The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.
> 
> If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.
> 
> So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I hope you have a fun day!


well, if you've bought a ticket…......... I hope you hit the lottery!


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days/Busy Days *
> 
> It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.
> 
> We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.
> 
> Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.
> 
> Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.
> 
> I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.
> 
> As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.
> 
> The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.
> 
> If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.
> 
> So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I hope you have a fun day!


you could always send the saw to me sheila, i'll look after it for you until your return. On a serious note, i would appreciate a review of it as i am thinking about buying it here as they now sell them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days/Busy Days *
> 
> It is just after seven AM and already we have both printers humming away happily. For the past couple of days we have been busy printing out catalogs and patterns and other material to take with us for the show. Everything is going pretty smoothly, with one small exception, and we should be finished with the bulk of the printing today.
> 
> We are having minor trouble with one of the ink systems, as we have after a bit of playing around figured out that we must have used an older bottle of ink in refilling the system. The one color (magenta) seems to keep clogging the printer head and periodically needs to be cleaned. We know it is the ink because when we tried switching the system to the other printer, the same thing happened after a while.
> 
> Fortunately, we figured out how to clean the heads without too much problem. The Canon printers have a removable printer head assembly and it is fairly easy to pop out the cartridges and the head assembly and simply soak it for a few minutes to loosen it up. We read online that you can use Windex to clean the printer heads and we just set it in a shallow dish with about a quarter of an inch of Windex for a bit and then wipe it off and it is ready to go for another couple of hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we had just refilled the entire system right before we narrowed the problem down to the ink and it is pretty near impossible to drain the system once filled, so we are going to use it this way to print the catalogs - which use a lot of ink - until the new system arrives and we run this ink out. It is well worth the effort we feel. The entire new system is only $59.00 filled with free shipping which is less than the cost of two sets of cartridges and we just thought it would be better to start fresh.
> 
> Apparently all printer ink has a shelf life of about two years. It has been almost that long since I originally purchased the system and who knows how old the ink was then. From now on, when I order additional bottles, I am going to place a date on them and use them in the order that I get them. Also, I am not going to order too many bottles at a time, as I don't really use all that much unless it is at a time like this when printing a lot of stuff at once. In any case, we are still much better off than having to buy cartridges. I would never be able to print this quantity at a reasonable cost using store bought cartridges. The cost would just be too high.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the quality of the printing remains simply flawless. And I mean flawless. There isn't a smudge, streak or broken line on the pages. They are perfect. When it works, it works well. I continue to be impressed by these little Canon printers. It certainly makes our patterns look professional and allows us to include several color photographs in each one without costing us much more to print. Several years ago that would have been impossible, with color printing costing as much as fifty cents per page. That was one of the reasons that I stopped designing decorative painting patterns. I couldn't afford to produce the packets at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We even learned how to print duplex pages. The printer actually prints one side, sucks the paper back in and flips it over to do the other side. It is quite amazing when you see it happen. Me and the cats are fascinated. We use a higher grade heavier paper and print our catalogs in this way. That way we are only using ten pieces of paper for them instead of 20 and it looks awesome.
> 
> I do love technology and all the advances that are made daily.
> 
> As for today, I am in the process of re-painting the two shell ornaments that I will be teaching for the class. I am painting about five of each, partly for practice and partly so that the students will have finished pieces to look at during the class. I want to be completely sure of myself and by repainting the pieces several times, I know that I will be able to teach them with ease. It probably isn't necessary, but it will give me a better sense of confidence in what I am doing. It will also give me the chance to get better used to the new paint brushes that I have. Like most things, different brushes work slightly differently and I want to become as familiar as I can with them before using them in front of a lot of people. I think it is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on when they are shipping my saw. I have set tomorrow as a deadline to follow up on that, as well as other things that need following up on. When I last spoke to them about getting it, they said that it would be shipped out of General International in Ontario and they were finishing up the details regarding it. But seeing as I have only a week left after this week, I really need to see what is up with it.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I won't get it in time to take with me. Honestly, that won't break my heart because it will be one less (big) thing to try to fit into the Mustang. There will be plenty of saws at the show to use and I honestly don't have to have my own there with me. However, I don't want them to try to have it delivered when I am not here for three weeks. Usually a shipping company will only hold things for a short time and then they get sent back. I can see that happening if it arrives after we leave. The saw may wind up having more miles on it than we will. I think I will need to talk to him tomorrow and really make sure that I can pin down a shipping date.
> 
> The last big piece of the puzzle that I have is obtaining the brushes for the classes. I am still waiting to hear from two different companies regarding supporting me for the class. One company has higher end and more expensive paint brushes and the other has much more reasonably priced brushes which are geared for the everyday painter. Having used both lines of brushes, I can honestly say that they are both good and I like them both. The lower priced ones are surprisingly excellent in their performance and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for anyone. I have been using them myself and like them very much and the cost is about 1/3 of what the higher end brushes cost. However, the more expensive brushes are also quite nice and if you have the extra money to spend, they are a good, quality product and will also give great performance. Both are good choices and I will be happy if I am able to get either for the classes.
> 
> If neither company decides that they are able to help out, then I will still have time to get brushes on my own. So it isn't really a big deal. I would just like to be able to cross that off the list too.
> 
> So little by little everything is falling into place. After these pieces are painted, the only big thing I need to do is to finalize my presentations for the big show. I have everything pretty much outlined and I want to create some handouts which I can pass out after class which will cover all the material that I went over in the lectures. That way people will not have to take notes. I also want to include some simple patterns in it for people to practice the ideas I will speak of and some photographs. Somewhat like a little booklet. My goal is to have every person walk away from that lecture knowing a little something more than the did before they walked in.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a feeling that something good would happen today. What? I don't know. It may be something big and it may be something small. But it was a funny feeling that I had that is still with me. I like when that happens.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I hope you have a fun day!


Thanks everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sad News*

I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.

Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.

Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.

He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.

I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.

It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.

We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.

May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


Good to hear your chip carving knives arrived. 
I'll look for you in class 

Marty Leenhouts
My Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


I will be tardy, but I will get there eventually. 

Sheila


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


Shelia, When I hear about things like Japan this morning or anywhere else, I always seem to look around where I live. Just north of Myrtle Beach South Carolina. Here we are a "Tsunami ready city". I, like you, send all my thoughts and prayers to the people of Japan, and to the people of Hawaii, and hope everything goes well for them, and my heart goes out to the ones who have lost someone. Why doesnt your knives present not suprise me. People on here are genuine. Use them well, so you can the rest of us how to use them…..Have a great day!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


Hi Sheila,
Just to let you know, here in the Philippines luckily the waves arrive at not so high as expected… from news about 2 to 3 feet of wave high been sighted on the coastal Pacific areas. I was in the office and saw the CNN news about the devastation. I just pray for the recovery and blessings for the victims.

Another point of gratitude you rendered to LJ friends. Let us keep it going. It is the mutual feeling for all of us to be happy both those who share and receive such gifts. I knew the feeling of being a giver and how it is returned in many ways.

God Bless,


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


Just noticed, Shelia, Sorry , mind is going faster than fingers. Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


Thank you both, too.

Bert - you were very much on my mind this morning. I am so glad you checked in and let us know you are OK. This is so widespread and far reaching.

You are both so right about the people here. We have such a caring group. It is amazing that so many cultures can be so supportive of each other. Too bad it isn't like this everywhere in every situation. (On the pink cloud it is!)

Take care and stay safe. Thanks for being my friend. 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Sad News*
> 
> I woke up this morning to news of the earthquake in Japan. I don't even have "regular TV", but get my news in the form of the NY Times and Chicago Tribune in my email box every day. I try not to dwell on the news, but I do like to stay informed. Many times it is overwhelming for me.
> 
> Since joining here at Lumberjocks, I have met many people from all around the world. There are also many that I haven't really interacted with, but I have sat back quietly and admired their beautiful work and contributions to the site. Being here has made the world much smaller as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Yesterday I received the chip carving knives from Jaime Speirs. I had mentioned that I was thinking of trying of trying some chip carving and looking at purchasing some knives from Lee Valley. Jamie immediately contacted me, saying that he had some extras from a class he taught and offered them to me. He sent them, and the first set never arrived. He was kind enough to send a second set which did indeed make it here.
> 
> He didn't ask anything in return. He just wanted to see them get used and enjoyed by someone. He lives all the way in Scotland, which is an ocean away from Nova Scotia where I live. But he treated me as he would a friend who lives right around the corner. I want to publicly thank Jaime for his kindness in sending me these knives not once, but twice. I will think of him every time I use the knives and it will remind me of the kindness that lies in people's hearts. Much like I do with the beautiful turned pen I received from Steve in England and the jewelry box from Grizzman in Alabama. These are all reminders of how wonderful people can be and how we make 'friends' through sites like this.
> 
> I have a new friend on facebook this week. His name is Carl and he is from Hawaii. He turns bowls from Koa trees. I have not heard of Koa before and I was fascinated seeing his beautiful work with them. When I heard about the tsunami heading toward Hawaii this morning my thoughts went to him. I checked my Facebook page and he had posted that the warning sirens have gone off and they were instructed to get to safety. I hope I hear from him later.
> 
> It is difficult to concentrate on my trivial things here knowing the peril that others are facing. The sights and stories of the pain and destruction weigh heavily on my heart. I don't really feel like writing about my own experiences today. I just want to know that my friends and the others are safe.
> 
> We need to be grateful for what we have. At any given moment it can be swept away. We need to live each day with appreciation and care for others around us and be aware of our gifts. Family and friends. Appreciate them.
> 
> May you all have a safe day. My thoughts and prayers are with those who are suffering.


Hi Sheila.

I know what you mean about our little "family" her at LJ. I've "met" and befriended folks from Russia, Iran, Isreal, the United Kingdom, the U.S.A., the Philipines and other places too numerous to mention. When we hear of troubles elsewhere in the world, we immediately think of those we know there and pray for their safety. Look at the recent floods in Australia. My first though was to send an e-mail to DeGoose and make sure he wasn't treading water.

I'm surprised you've never heard of Koa wood. The so called "Royal wood" was once reserved exclusively for the use of the Hawaiian royal family, with the death penalty for those who misused it. It is a truly beautiful wood and the favorite of ukelele makers.

Have a great day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Overcoming Demons*

The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.

It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.

I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table. 

So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.

But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.

In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.

Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.

My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.

One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.

You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.

Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.

Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.

For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:

_"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_

With that thought, I will carry on. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi Sheila;

Somehow I have trouble picturing you running out of things to say! You described perfectly, my own fears when asked to do a presentation of any kind.

There's a local woodworking club that's been trying to get me to do a presentation on building european style cabinets, and the difference between them and traditional stlye cabinets. In fact, I'm the one who came up with the topic, when they asked if I would do another presentation. I had done one on veneering a couple years ago.

But that same fear you mention, of standing in the front of the room, and going blank can really be crippling, if you let it. So far, I'm letting it! I've been avoiding it completely.

But like you, I find that being prepared makes all the difference, and once it gets going, I do fine, and actually enjoy myself. It's the time leading up to go time that's hardest to deal with. I guess the trick is to stay so busy preparing, that you don't have time to worry about it.

Well, I'm quite confident you will do great.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Thanks, Lee for the support. 

It amazes me when seeing your work that you would be anything except confident in front of a crowd. Knowing that I am not alone in these feelings really does help me through this anxiety (If he is that good and still feels this way, these feelings must be normal!)

Part of me knows that most, if not all people there will be just like everyone here - supportive and friendly. I just need to focus on that and go ahead with things.

There is much to do, but chatting from time to time here with my friends reminds me why I do what I do in the first place. Thanks again!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Anxiety is nothing unusual. You are prepared.

Even if you feel afraid on the day this will cause the production of Adrenaline, with that in your system theres nothing you can't do.


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


As we age we get 'stuck' in our ways! Probably because we know what works well and choose to not go about it less efficiently? We've tried all the ways it doesn't work. We're not stupid. We learn from our mistakes.

Why make life more difficult than we know it already is?

As for public speaking, if it's something you love, then sharing your joy becomes something worth doing. You are the expert and everyone that attends wants to understand how you do what you do…and why (otherwise, they wouldn't attend!) Be the teacher.

Tell your story with the same confidence you use creating your magic. Go get'em tigress!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Leave it to you guys to make me feel better! I knew I could count on you! Thanks for putting up with my whining and insecurities. I know you all have my back. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Can I add a PS on my blog??? I suppose I can because it is my post! I just found out that it is my dear friend MR. GRIZZMAN's birthday today! Happy Birthday Bob! May you have a day that brings you as much joy as you always bring to others! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


One thing I remember about the difference of a woman to a man…. "Men sees everything in overview, but women go for the details." 
Like most of LJ, I am confident that you are the right choice for the occasion. I see the crowd that they will be busy taking notes and films of what you will present… this is now the attitude of the crowd because of the new technology… digital technology… and this will be the focus. Another way of doing things great… there must be a lot of demonstrations rather than talks… But as usual… it is the subject matter expertise that makes the twists and you have that.
You deserve to have a rest before you travel and I hope the best and safe travel.
God Bless,


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Demons*
> 
> The days are winding down and I am getting closer to leaving my comfortable little surrounding here, I fear that I am beginning to feel a (ahem) small amount of pressure regarding the entire trip. As the thought of leaving my comfort zone and stepping out into the real world for three weeks approaches, I can't help but feel a small bit of anxiety.
> 
> It could just be because I am getting old. We all know that as we get older, many of us seem to find comfort in our daily routine. When I was a young teen, we lived with my grandparents for a time and even at that young age I would notice that my grandfather was very set in his daily activities. He woke at 6am - even on Saturday and Sunday. Lunch was promptly at noon on the weekends and when he was retired. The Cubs would come on at 3:00pm for the afternoon game and no one would even think to ask to watch something different on the TV (that was back in the day when there was typically one TV per household!) Bed time was just after Johnny Carson. And on it went.
> 
> I see the same traits in my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. They are quite set in their ways and even though there is always an open invitation from them to "just stop in" whenever, I can't help but sense that when I do their routine is disturbed. There have even been times when after lunch (dinner as they call it here in Canada) Bernie would wander off to the sun room to have his daily 20 minute "nap" while we all chatted at the kitchen table.
> 
> So am I getting to be the same way? I also have my daily rituals and find much comfort in them. When I was younger, I used to seek adventure and excitement. At some point, I think that I found that there is comfort in routine and a sense of security in the expected. I kind of like the way things are with my life.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I have given up adventure altogether. Truly in the bottom of my heart I am looking forward to both the trip and all the opportunities it will bring me. The thought of meeting people face to face and talking to customers and lecturing and teaching is a wonderful opportunity for me on so many levels. It is just a bit intimidating at times.
> 
> In the past, when I did both woodworking shows and other types of shows (I used to design and sell collectible mohair teddy bears) I would always be nervous before the event began. But once I got around my fellow vendors and the customers, I had a splendid time and felt happy and comfortable. The time would go by much too quickly and I would thoroughly enjoy the interaction with others who had similar interests as I did. It kept me coming back over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the apprehension that I am feeling comes from the fact that it has been a long time since I have done a show. Add to that, I have never done a show of this magnitude or been a featured presenter at any show. All those unknowns seem to have added up and from time to time I feel short bouts of panic. I try not to allow the "what ifs" to fill my head for too long. It isn't helpful.
> 
> My best defense to this anxiety is being prepared. In that respect, I am 'getting there'. With just over a week to go, I have nearly everything done and in order, with just a few details left.
> 
> One of my biggest undertakings to accomplish is to produce the hand out sheets that I will be distributing during the four lectures I will be giving. I purposely left this task until the end. I have a general outline of topics of discussion for each of the two individual classes, but in compiling these handouts, I will be refining the information and it will be fresh in my mind for the actual lecture.
> 
> You all my find it comical, but one of my biggest fears is that I will be standing up in front of a crowd and run out of things to talk about. I don't know why this plagues me so much, but it does. I believe I know my subject matter and I am truly not afraid that I will not be able to answer questions regarding scroll sawing, but somehow I fear that I will not be informative or entertaining enough for people to get their money's worth. (By the way - the class is free with admission- so what is that all about?) Perhaps it is because I am "featured". I am one of only four who were invited. Living up to that billing in a show of that size is scary.
> 
> Oddly enough the painting and scroll sawing classes the following week are something that I not only do *not* fear, but really look forward to. In that arena, I am on solid footing, and I feel confident in what I am presenting and with my ability to teach and help others. People will come expecting something I feel I can offer them comfortably.
> 
> Fearing the unknown is something that has plagued mankind all through the ages. I have found in my lifetime, that the anticipation of things I feared, is far worse than the actual thing or event. So with that said, I am in the process of convincing myself that this time it is no different.
> 
> For the most part, I am winning this battle within myself. I am happy, excited and looking forward to facing the unknown. There are just those small moments that creep in every now and then when I am feeling overwhelmed that I need to attend to them. I recently read a great quote which helps me put things in perspective:
> 
> _"Always do what you are afraid to do." -Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> 
> With that thought, I will carry on.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi Sheila.

1) Not *all *of us Canucks call the noon meal "dinner". As a matter of fact, this is the first time I've ever heard that word used in that connotation. I've always called the noonday meal "myxltopikl". (huge silly grin.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*

"Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.

But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.

I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.

I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.

I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".

This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.

I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.

The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.

I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.

There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say. 

I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*
> 
> "Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.
> 
> But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.
> 
> I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.
> 
> I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.
> 
> I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".
> 
> This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.
> 
> I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.
> 
> There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


I just say don´t forget your self when the mustang is lieving …. LOL

enjoy the day Sheila

Dennis


----------



## bubbyboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*
> 
> "Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.
> 
> But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.
> 
> I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.
> 
> I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.
> 
> I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".
> 
> This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.
> 
> I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.
> 
> There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


As my Mom always said "Don't forget clean underwear and your toothbrush, and everything else will be ok" 
I am wishing you a safe and sucessful trip. I do enjoy reading your blogs, and following along with you on your journey. I have been a big fan even before joining this fine site.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*
> 
> "Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.
> 
> But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.
> 
> I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.
> 
> I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.
> 
> I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".
> 
> This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.
> 
> I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.
> 
> There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


Don't forget room to bring the saw back LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*
> 
> "Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.
> 
> But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.
> 
> I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.
> 
> I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.
> 
> I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".
> 
> This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.
> 
> I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.
> 
> There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


I'll leave the underware and socks if I have to in order to make room for the saw!! We may have to drive with the top down, even if it is still snowing! 

Sheila


----------



## AZMac

scrollgirl said:


> *Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*
> 
> "Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.
> 
> But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.
> 
> I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.
> 
> I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.
> 
> I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".
> 
> This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.
> 
> I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.
> 
> There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


Daylight Savings Time what that? Here in Arizona we just get up earlier.
AZMac


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Where Did That Hour Go? I know It's Around Here Somewhere . . . .*
> 
> "Daylight Savings Time" they call it. I am not really comfortable with it, as I much prefer the autumn when we turn the clocks back and gain an extra hour for the day. 25 hour days are good in my book. Not to mention that I got curious this morning and Wikipideia-ed it and spent another twenty minutes reading about it. After getting up while it is still dark for the past several months, I can't help but feel like I am being lazy when I see the light streaming in my window in the morning and I am still in bed.
> 
> But much like the weather, there is nothing that I can personally do about it, so adapt I will.
> 
> I was wondering today if doing paperwork counts as woodworking? After all, we all know that paper is made from trees. Or do you need to see actual grain in what you are working with to qualify? It seems that the closest I have come to woodworking lately has been pushing paper. (Oh, how nice it would be to have to sweep up some sawdust for a change!) I miss getting my hands dusty and creating. I know that "now isn't the time", but I will be looking forward to when I get back and can get the sawdust flying again.
> 
> I talked to Jeannie yesterday and things are going well in preparation. My paints already arrived from DecoArt for both the big show and the subsequent classes. Two big boxes! I ordered enough so that I can demonstrate the Antiquing and Staining medium in my second (intermediate) lecture. I think that will be a good thing, as I have had a lot of people asking me about it since I introduced it in some of my projects.
> 
> I also talked to Ray from Seyco on Friday and my saw is going to be shipped directly to Jeannie's. There was still time to get it here, but it would have been kind of under the wire and with having the little Mustang and so much other stuff to bring, I thought it would be best to ship it directly to her. Ray had wanted me to have time to play and familiarize myself with the saw before the show, but obviously he didn't realize that probably the last thing that I would have time to do a day or so before leaving would be "play with the saw".
> 
> This will gain me precious real estate in the back seat of my car for other things like clothes and clean socks. As it is, I will probably be wearing the same couple of outfits for the entire three week of the trip. Good thing I am not a glamour girl! Wardrobe is not an issue that I have even really entertained yet - although there have been moments where I thought about it in the back of my mind. Good thing that I am not a "shoe hound" either. The only shoes that I will be bringing will be a little pair of black leather flats besides my LLBean hikers. After all, I hear New York still has a lot of snow. I may bring one good outfit in case by chance we need to go out to a fancier dinner, but the chances of that are rather slim and I will have to see how much room I will have.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday printing out note cards of my good paintings to sell at the show. I know that doesn't have a lot to do with woodworking, but when I talked to Jeannie before, she thought that they may do well. I know from my own experience at shows that many bring their significant others and stuff like jewelry does really well. When I used to do shows, I found my note cards did surprisingly well. My photography skills and printing skills have improved very much since then, and I found a place that supplies me with the clear sleeves to put over each individual card. This makes a beautiful and professional presentation. I sell them for $4 each or six for $20 and many times I sell out of them. Since they only take up a small bit of space on the table, I think it will be a nice diversion for the non-woodworking people (do they even exist?) and see how they go. I have nothing to lose. Many people enjoy my paintings and this is an inexpensive way that they can have copies of them.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle that I am missing is the paint brushes. I was supposed to hear from the one company by Friday and I did not. That doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't going to help, but that they need a prompting. I will write them again on Monday and see what they say. I also haven't given up on the second company, as they are busy also. There is still time.
> 
> I have a full day ahead of me today with continuing to print and write. We have over 200 full catalogs to bring right now, and we prepared a double-sided one page flyer for when the catalogs are out. We printed over 500 of the flyers already and I think that should be sufficient. If we run low, we will have the printer there with us so we will be able to print more. I still need to make up order forms too, but that should not take too long. And I need to print some more business cards.
> 
> There is about a week left until I leave, and it is with guarded optimism that I say that I think I will be ready. I was considering having a square pool where you could all bet on what I was going to forget, but I thought that would be thinking in a negative direction and thought better of it. After all - we follow where we focus as I always say.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Enjoy the day and do something fun!


All valid questions, Shelia ;-)) My dad told us that people who drove around selling things or doing deliveries were just too lazy to work. When I started business, I did all my paperwork in the evenings or on weekends and did work on customers sites all day. My dad would have said no, paperwork is not work. Since so many people make a living doing paperwork, it must be work?

When I first had a few days to myself when I became self-employed, I felt guilty for not working during the day. Not sure why I never felt guilty for not starting at 4 AM and working until 8 PM when I moved to town, but I never did. 8 hour days and weekends off just never made me feel guilty, but paperwork still doesn't really seem like work to me. Maybe it will someday, but it had better happen quickly. I'll be retired in a few years if I'm not already ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Little Demonstration Piece for Class*

Today's post is going to be short. I know I have said that before, but then I get to rambling on. I can't however today because I have an appointment in Yarmouth and need to get it in gear early.

I am happy to say that I got to spend at least a little time at the saw yesterday. I worked on some of the pieces that I will be demonstrating with at the lectures.

Since this isn't a 'hands-on' type of class due to the size and time constraints, it is up to me to convey my points to them by demonstrations. I wanted to make something that wouldn't take too long for me to cut, but would show as many different techniques as possible.

Last year, I designed a little bunny dish to give away free on my site. I did this right before Easter, and thought that it would be a nice little something for others to make that they could use for quick gifts filled with jelly beans or M & M's.

the original design had three rings that were cut by angling the saw so the edge beveled outward from the center and caught on the next outer layer. I like these kind of little baskets, but I didn't want to mess with pieces or glue. In order to get my point across, I decided to rework the pattern so that I cut a beveled spiral from the center of the basket, much like the little lady bug dish project that I show in my project gallery. I think it came out really cute:


From Bunny for Class

This little design will allow me to demonstrate several different common techniques. The most predominant one being the spiral cut that allows the wood to kind of 'bend' and form the sides of the little dish:


From Bunny for Class

Not only will I be able to demonstrate how easy it is to bevel cut, but I will also be able to show how to cut inside and outside corners, applying the pattern, inside cuts, and cutting in a circle.

I timed myself when I cut the bunny out and it took approximately seven minutes. That is certainly enough time to fit it into the class. I think that if people watch me do it start to finish, they will not be intimidated by it and will hopefully give it a try. I am going to offer up the pattern in the printed material that I am distributing at the class and later on I think I will maybe make a video of it for my site and have it available there.

I can see people making a bunch of these for teachers, children and friends as just little unexpected gifts.


From Bunny for Class

I am going to cut one out of walnut later on today so I can have a "chocolate bunny" too.

It felt good to get back to the saw, even for this brief time. I am down to one week now before I leave and I am sure it is going to go by rather quickly. Each step that I can check off of my list of things to do is an accomplishment.

With that said, I need to get on to other things today. It is still dark out but starting to lighten up and there are some things I need to do before I leave this morning. I hope you all have a great Monday and that your day is filled with fun and creativity.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Demonstration Piece for Class*
> 
> Today's post is going to be short. I know I have said that before, but then I get to rambling on. I can't however today because I have an appointment in Yarmouth and need to get it in gear early.
> 
> I am happy to say that I got to spend at least a little time at the saw yesterday. I worked on some of the pieces that I will be demonstrating with at the lectures.
> 
> Since this isn't a 'hands-on' type of class due to the size and time constraints, it is up to me to convey my points to them by demonstrations. I wanted to make something that wouldn't take too long for me to cut, but would show as many different techniques as possible.
> 
> Last year, I designed a little bunny dish to give away free on my site. I did this right before Easter, and thought that it would be a nice little something for others to make that they could use for quick gifts filled with jelly beans or M & M's.
> 
> the original design had three rings that were cut by angling the saw so the edge beveled outward from the center and caught on the next outer layer. I like these kind of little baskets, but I didn't want to mess with pieces or glue. In order to get my point across, I decided to rework the pattern so that I cut a beveled spiral from the center of the basket, much like the little lady bug dish project that I show in my project gallery. I think it came out really cute:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> This little design will allow me to demonstrate several different common techniques. The most predominant one being the spiral cut that allows the wood to kind of 'bend' and form the sides of the little dish:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> Not only will I be able to demonstrate how easy it is to bevel cut, but I will also be able to show how to cut inside and outside corners, applying the pattern, inside cuts, and cutting in a circle.
> 
> I timed myself when I cut the bunny out and it took approximately seven minutes. That is certainly enough time to fit it into the class. I think that if people watch me do it start to finish, they will not be intimidated by it and will hopefully give it a try. I am going to offer up the pattern in the printed material that I am distributing at the class and later on I think I will maybe make a video of it for my site and have it available there.
> 
> I can see people making a bunch of these for teachers, children and friends as just little unexpected gifts.
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> I am going to cut one out of walnut later on today so I can have a "chocolate bunny" too.
> 
> It felt good to get back to the saw, even for this brief time. I am down to one week now before I leave and I am sure it is going to go by rather quickly. Each step that I can check off of my list of things to do is an accomplishment.
> 
> With that said, I need to get on to other things today. It is still dark out but starting to lighten up and there are some things I need to do before I leave this morning. I hope you all have a great Monday and that your day is filled with fun and creativity.


You said it's not a "hands-on" class. Will there maybe be time after class in case some of the students have concerns that can only be addressed "hands-on"? Just a thought.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Demonstration Piece for Class*
> 
> Today's post is going to be short. I know I have said that before, but then I get to rambling on. I can't however today because I have an appointment in Yarmouth and need to get it in gear early.
> 
> I am happy to say that I got to spend at least a little time at the saw yesterday. I worked on some of the pieces that I will be demonstrating with at the lectures.
> 
> Since this isn't a 'hands-on' type of class due to the size and time constraints, it is up to me to convey my points to them by demonstrations. I wanted to make something that wouldn't take too long for me to cut, but would show as many different techniques as possible.
> 
> Last year, I designed a little bunny dish to give away free on my site. I did this right before Easter, and thought that it would be a nice little something for others to make that they could use for quick gifts filled with jelly beans or M & M's.
> 
> the original design had three rings that were cut by angling the saw so the edge beveled outward from the center and caught on the next outer layer. I like these kind of little baskets, but I didn't want to mess with pieces or glue. In order to get my point across, I decided to rework the pattern so that I cut a beveled spiral from the center of the basket, much like the little lady bug dish project that I show in my project gallery. I think it came out really cute:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> This little design will allow me to demonstrate several different common techniques. The most predominant one being the spiral cut that allows the wood to kind of 'bend' and form the sides of the little dish:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> Not only will I be able to demonstrate how easy it is to bevel cut, but I will also be able to show how to cut inside and outside corners, applying the pattern, inside cuts, and cutting in a circle.
> 
> I timed myself when I cut the bunny out and it took approximately seven minutes. That is certainly enough time to fit it into the class. I think that if people watch me do it start to finish, they will not be intimidated by it and will hopefully give it a try. I am going to offer up the pattern in the printed material that I am distributing at the class and later on I think I will maybe make a video of it for my site and have it available there.
> 
> I can see people making a bunch of these for teachers, children and friends as just little unexpected gifts.
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> I am going to cut one out of walnut later on today so I can have a "chocolate bunny" too.
> 
> It felt good to get back to the saw, even for this brief time. I am down to one week now before I leave and I am sure it is going to go by rather quickly. Each step that I can check off of my list of things to do is an accomplishment.
> 
> With that said, I need to get on to other things today. It is still dark out but starting to lighten up and there are some things I need to do before I leave this morning. I hope you all have a great Monday and that your day is filled with fun and creativity.


Hi Sheila.

Raise the flag and bake a sponge cake! You said it would be a short blog today, and it *was*!

I think I need my smelling salts…

(grin)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Demonstration Piece for Class*
> 
> Today's post is going to be short. I know I have said that before, but then I get to rambling on. I can't however today because I have an appointment in Yarmouth and need to get it in gear early.
> 
> I am happy to say that I got to spend at least a little time at the saw yesterday. I worked on some of the pieces that I will be demonstrating with at the lectures.
> 
> Since this isn't a 'hands-on' type of class due to the size and time constraints, it is up to me to convey my points to them by demonstrations. I wanted to make something that wouldn't take too long for me to cut, but would show as many different techniques as possible.
> 
> Last year, I designed a little bunny dish to give away free on my site. I did this right before Easter, and thought that it would be a nice little something for others to make that they could use for quick gifts filled with jelly beans or M & M's.
> 
> the original design had three rings that were cut by angling the saw so the edge beveled outward from the center and caught on the next outer layer. I like these kind of little baskets, but I didn't want to mess with pieces or glue. In order to get my point across, I decided to rework the pattern so that I cut a beveled spiral from the center of the basket, much like the little lady bug dish project that I show in my project gallery. I think it came out really cute:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> This little design will allow me to demonstrate several different common techniques. The most predominant one being the spiral cut that allows the wood to kind of 'bend' and form the sides of the little dish:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> Not only will I be able to demonstrate how easy it is to bevel cut, but I will also be able to show how to cut inside and outside corners, applying the pattern, inside cuts, and cutting in a circle.
> 
> I timed myself when I cut the bunny out and it took approximately seven minutes. That is certainly enough time to fit it into the class. I think that if people watch me do it start to finish, they will not be intimidated by it and will hopefully give it a try. I am going to offer up the pattern in the printed material that I am distributing at the class and later on I think I will maybe make a video of it for my site and have it available there.
> 
> I can see people making a bunch of these for teachers, children and friends as just little unexpected gifts.
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> I am going to cut one out of walnut later on today so I can have a "chocolate bunny" too.
> 
> It felt good to get back to the saw, even for this brief time. I am down to one week now before I leave and I am sure it is going to go by rather quickly. Each step that I can check off of my list of things to do is an accomplishment.
> 
> With that said, I need to get on to other things today. It is still dark out but starting to lighten up and there are some things I need to do before I leave this morning. I hope you all have a great Monday and that your day is filled with fun and creativity.


Yes, and I think I can make you smile even more . . . .

I had a dream/nightmare last night that I was up in front of everyone and absolutely *speechless*! (No kidding!)

Scary, Huh????

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Demonstration Piece for Class*
> 
> Today's post is going to be short. I know I have said that before, but then I get to rambling on. I can't however today because I have an appointment in Yarmouth and need to get it in gear early.
> 
> I am happy to say that I got to spend at least a little time at the saw yesterday. I worked on some of the pieces that I will be demonstrating with at the lectures.
> 
> Since this isn't a 'hands-on' type of class due to the size and time constraints, it is up to me to convey my points to them by demonstrations. I wanted to make something that wouldn't take too long for me to cut, but would show as many different techniques as possible.
> 
> Last year, I designed a little bunny dish to give away free on my site. I did this right before Easter, and thought that it would be a nice little something for others to make that they could use for quick gifts filled with jelly beans or M & M's.
> 
> the original design had three rings that were cut by angling the saw so the edge beveled outward from the center and caught on the next outer layer. I like these kind of little baskets, but I didn't want to mess with pieces or glue. In order to get my point across, I decided to rework the pattern so that I cut a beveled spiral from the center of the basket, much like the little lady bug dish project that I show in my project gallery. I think it came out really cute:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> This little design will allow me to demonstrate several different common techniques. The most predominant one being the spiral cut that allows the wood to kind of 'bend' and form the sides of the little dish:
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> Not only will I be able to demonstrate how easy it is to bevel cut, but I will also be able to show how to cut inside and outside corners, applying the pattern, inside cuts, and cutting in a circle.
> 
> I timed myself when I cut the bunny out and it took approximately seven minutes. That is certainly enough time to fit it into the class. I think that if people watch me do it start to finish, they will not be intimidated by it and will hopefully give it a try. I am going to offer up the pattern in the printed material that I am distributing at the class and later on I think I will maybe make a video of it for my site and have it available there.
> 
> I can see people making a bunch of these for teachers, children and friends as just little unexpected gifts.
> 
> 
> From Bunny for Class
> 
> I am going to cut one out of walnut later on today so I can have a "chocolate bunny" too.
> 
> It felt good to get back to the saw, even for this brief time. I am down to one week now before I leave and I am sure it is going to go by rather quickly. Each step that I can check off of my list of things to do is an accomplishment.
> 
> With that said, I need to get on to other things today. It is still dark out but starting to lighten up and there are some things I need to do before I leave this morning. I hope you all have a great Monday and that your day is filled with fun and creativity.


I like those bunny baskets! Kool idea ;-) My wife will love 'em too. I better make her a basket full ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning for the Future*

Hiccups are a part of life, it seems. Yesterday things went pretty well, although it seems that there are always little things to get in the way. There was a time when I felt that I was 'over-preparing' for this little adventure, but as I get closer to the day of departure, I am happy that I have done things the way I have and have allowed a good buffer zone for these little things that come up.

I know it will sound silly to some, but part of me has felt lazy in the past month or so because I am not really "producing" any new patterns. After all, I am a pattern designer and that is what I do. It seems the design part of my job has just come to a standstill the past month and a half and it is so much out of the normal rhythm of my life that it feels quite odd.

However, on the other hand, it seems that I have been working from dawn to dusk every single day on things and details that relate to this trip and part of me is really tired. I look back to last summer and my little "day trips" and think of how we just took off for the day to take a break and enjoy the outside world and it seems so long ago. I seriously can't remember when I even just sat down to watch a movie without doing something work related on the side.

I am not complaining, mind you. It seems that I am justifying to myself why there hasn't been a great amount of new patterns made at this time.

The logical side of me sees the global impact that this trip will have on my life and my own career if you will. This isn't just a holiday that I am going to take to visit friends and family, it is an important stepping stone in my life and my business that can invite many different successes that are not possible to achieve from working only from my home.

Many shows are like that. Unfortunately, people often assess their success or failure when they do a show solely by the dollar amount of what they sell minus what it cost them to participate. Although those figures are somewhat important to a growing business, what can't be ignored is the long term impact that participating in the event would have on the business as a whole. That is a bit more difficult to measure.

When I used to design and sell my mohair teddy bears, I participated in a posh show that would come to the Chicago area (Schaumburg, exactly) twice a year. It was a juried show and you needed to be approved to even participate. After approval, the tables were nearly $500 (that was over 10 years ago!) and you were also expected to stay in the hotel and participate in the pre-show auction, as well as the Saturday night banquet and other activities, which required at least two, if not three nights stay in the large hotel. My friend Cari used to come with me, as it was our chance to have a 'girls weekend' and get out for a bit while our children were small.

In the end, these shows would cost me approximately $1500 to participate in. As most of you know, I am not a wealthy woman and with a growing family and other financial responsibilities, it took careful planning for me to participate. (Not to mention that the mohair fabric that I used to make my teddy bears cost approximately $150 per yard) It was an expensive business/hobby and at times it was difficult to justify.

As far as the return from the shows, I mostly made back at least the money that I put out to be in them. I say "mostly" because I didn't keep very good books and I think that in part, I wanted to sway things in my favor so that I could continue to do a hobby I loved and justify it as a business. I see that a lot in woodworking too. There are many who sell what they make just so they could buy more wood.

There is nothing wrong with that, I feel, and for myself at that time, I was not supporting myself. I was married and my husband was the main supporter of our family. I appreciate that he always encouraged me to do what I wanted with my creativity (within reason) and was always happy for whatever success I have achieved. Even to this day he is a good friend and encourages me to continue to follow the path I have chosen.

One thing I learned at those shows was that one had to have the foresight to recognize that it is the long term effects of the show and not just the day's receipts that are important.

After one of the teddy bear shows, I was contacted by a museum in Japan that purchased one of my bears for their displays. I was also contacted by a toy maker in the Chicago area (a firm called Breslow, Morrison and Tersian) which did ground-level development of toys for the big companies like Mattel and Tyco. BMT were the designers of the first electronic game, "Simon" as well as hundreds of other well-known toys. When you walked into their offices, they had a train that ran on a track suspended over your head and their offices were a mix of Star Wars technology and Santa's work shop. Their main conference room had several shelves which held award after award for their designs.

I worked with them as a free lance designer for several years before leaving Chicago. I had the pleasure of making prototypes for toys like "Little Talking Bubba" as well as some Simpson merchandise and Sesame Street musical characters, and I even had the honor of making prototypes for some of the toys that came from the Dreamworks movie "Chicken Run". It was fun to see the cells of the movie more than a year prior to its release. When the movie finally came to the theaters, it was a wonderful feeling knowing that I had been a very small part of it.

Unfortunately, they only needed me a couple of times a year (that would have been a KILLER full time job!!) and my main job with them was to make the soft sculpture prototypes for presentations to their clients. They would call me to a meeting and show me pictures and drawings and I would make them into 'things'. Several times things had to be reworked over and over to fit the mechanical 'guts' in, but it was fun and interesting work and it paid very well.

All of this came because of the teddy bear shows I did that I barely made my cost.

So who knows what the next month will bring for me. This time the unknown is very exciting for me. I think that this is the chance of a lifetime and it warrants my full attention in preparing for it so I can give my best impression possible.

And now I have rambled again. I suppose I made up for yesterday's shorter post, didn't I? But I want others who do woodworking shows to realize that you will never know where the next 'big break' will come from. You need to look at the big picture and remember that you don't always realize the full extent of your returns on the day you are counting up your receipts. I hope you can look at my story and see how this is so.

One week left. I had better get busy!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning for the Future*
> 
> Hiccups are a part of life, it seems. Yesterday things went pretty well, although it seems that there are always little things to get in the way. There was a time when I felt that I was 'over-preparing' for this little adventure, but as I get closer to the day of departure, I am happy that I have done things the way I have and have allowed a good buffer zone for these little things that come up.
> 
> I know it will sound silly to some, but part of me has felt lazy in the past month or so because I am not really "producing" any new patterns. After all, I am a pattern designer and that is what I do. It seems the design part of my job has just come to a standstill the past month and a half and it is so much out of the normal rhythm of my life that it feels quite odd.
> 
> However, on the other hand, it seems that I have been working from dawn to dusk every single day on things and details that relate to this trip and part of me is really tired. I look back to last summer and my little "day trips" and think of how we just took off for the day to take a break and enjoy the outside world and it seems so long ago. I seriously can't remember when I even just sat down to watch a movie without doing something work related on the side.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. It seems that I am justifying to myself why there hasn't been a great amount of new patterns made at this time.
> 
> The logical side of me sees the global impact that this trip will have on my life and my own career if you will. This isn't just a holiday that I am going to take to visit friends and family, it is an important stepping stone in my life and my business that can invite many different successes that are not possible to achieve from working only from my home.
> 
> Many shows are like that. Unfortunately, people often assess their success or failure when they do a show solely by the dollar amount of what they sell minus what it cost them to participate. Although those figures are somewhat important to a growing business, what can't be ignored is the long term impact that participating in the event would have on the business as a whole. That is a bit more difficult to measure.
> 
> When I used to design and sell my mohair teddy bears, I participated in a posh show that would come to the Chicago area (Schaumburg, exactly) twice a year. It was a juried show and you needed to be approved to even participate. After approval, the tables were nearly $500 (that was over 10 years ago!) and you were also expected to stay in the hotel and participate in the pre-show auction, as well as the Saturday night banquet and other activities, which required at least two, if not three nights stay in the large hotel. My friend Cari used to come with me, as it was our chance to have a 'girls weekend' and get out for a bit while our children were small.
> 
> In the end, these shows would cost me approximately $1500 to participate in. As most of you know, I am not a wealthy woman and with a growing family and other financial responsibilities, it took careful planning for me to participate. (Not to mention that the mohair fabric that I used to make my teddy bears cost approximately $150 per yard) It was an expensive business/hobby and at times it was difficult to justify.
> 
> As far as the return from the shows, I mostly made back at least the money that I put out to be in them. I say "mostly" because I didn't keep very good books and I think that in part, I wanted to sway things in my favor so that I could continue to do a hobby I loved and justify it as a business. I see that a lot in woodworking too. There are many who sell what they make just so they could buy more wood.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I feel, and for myself at that time, I was not supporting myself. I was married and my husband was the main supporter of our family. I appreciate that he always encouraged me to do what I wanted with my creativity (within reason) and was always happy for whatever success I have achieved. Even to this day he is a good friend and encourages me to continue to follow the path I have chosen.
> 
> One thing I learned at those shows was that one had to have the foresight to recognize that it is the long term effects of the show and not just the day's receipts that are important.
> 
> After one of the teddy bear shows, I was contacted by a museum in Japan that purchased one of my bears for their displays. I was also contacted by a toy maker in the Chicago area (a firm called Breslow, Morrison and Tersian) which did ground-level development of toys for the big companies like Mattel and Tyco. BMT were the designers of the first electronic game, "Simon" as well as hundreds of other well-known toys. When you walked into their offices, they had a train that ran on a track suspended over your head and their offices were a mix of Star Wars technology and Santa's work shop. Their main conference room had several shelves which held award after award for their designs.
> 
> I worked with them as a free lance designer for several years before leaving Chicago. I had the pleasure of making prototypes for toys like "Little Talking Bubba" as well as some Simpson merchandise and Sesame Street musical characters, and I even had the honor of making prototypes for some of the toys that came from the Dreamworks movie "Chicken Run". It was fun to see the cells of the movie more than a year prior to its release. When the movie finally came to the theaters, it was a wonderful feeling knowing that I had been a very small part of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, they only needed me a couple of times a year (that would have been a KILLER full time job!!) and my main job with them was to make the soft sculpture prototypes for presentations to their clients. They would call me to a meeting and show me pictures and drawings and I would make them into 'things'. Several times things had to be reworked over and over to fit the mechanical 'guts' in, but it was fun and interesting work and it paid very well.
> 
> All of this came because of the teddy bear shows I did that I barely made my cost.
> 
> So who knows what the next month will bring for me. This time the unknown is very exciting for me. I think that this is the chance of a lifetime and it warrants my full attention in preparing for it so I can give my best impression possible.
> 
> And now I have rambled again. I suppose I made up for yesterday's shorter post, didn't I? But I want others who do woodworking shows to realize that you will never know where the next 'big break' will come from. You need to look at the big picture and remember that you don't always realize the full extent of your returns on the day you are counting up your receipts. I hope you can look at my story and see how this is so.
> 
> One week left. I had better get busy!


Hi Sheila;

I know what you mean about doing shows. I used to do woodworking shows, back when I first started marketing my Ezee-Feed units. The first show we did, was very spur of the moment. We had only a few days to prepare. I rented one booth, for $500.00 and set up a table saw with my units on it. We had some brochures, too. We couldn't demonstrate it in use, since 10 feet by 10 feet isn't enough space to rip sheets of plywood.

Well, I sold exactly zero units during the 3 day show. The next show, I rented two booths. More space but stilll not enough to demonstrate how the units worked. Still no sales. One of the other vendors must have felt bad for me, because he came he came up to us at the end of the show and proceeded to give us some advice.

I followed the advice, now renting four booths, with a table saw and shaper set up, along with a dust collector. I had a banner made, and a table set up with a continous loop video, as well as brochures and business cards. With this space we were able to rip plywood sheets. I also had my portfolio, which has about fifty pages of 17" by 13" photos of my cabinet work. Between all of these things, we managed to sell a few units.

It was pretty obvious that there is a learning curve to selling things, especially something that is new to the market. Myself, and my buddy Bruce, aren't salesmen, by any means, and we proved it. LOL

I did one more show after that, and we sold close to thirty units, I believe. I'm pretty sure if I were to start doing the shows again, we would be able to pick up where we left off, and sell units, but with the economy being what it is, I'm not taking the chance.

We did continue to get sales from those shows, for a couple years after we did them. So, you are right, it's not what you end up with at the end of the show. Plus, as you point out, you do make a lot of friends, and contacts that will last for years to come.

I'm beginning to think I talk as much as you!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning for the Future*
> 
> Hiccups are a part of life, it seems. Yesterday things went pretty well, although it seems that there are always little things to get in the way. There was a time when I felt that I was 'over-preparing' for this little adventure, but as I get closer to the day of departure, I am happy that I have done things the way I have and have allowed a good buffer zone for these little things that come up.
> 
> I know it will sound silly to some, but part of me has felt lazy in the past month or so because I am not really "producing" any new patterns. After all, I am a pattern designer and that is what I do. It seems the design part of my job has just come to a standstill the past month and a half and it is so much out of the normal rhythm of my life that it feels quite odd.
> 
> However, on the other hand, it seems that I have been working from dawn to dusk every single day on things and details that relate to this trip and part of me is really tired. I look back to last summer and my little "day trips" and think of how we just took off for the day to take a break and enjoy the outside world and it seems so long ago. I seriously can't remember when I even just sat down to watch a movie without doing something work related on the side.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. It seems that I am justifying to myself why there hasn't been a great amount of new patterns made at this time.
> 
> The logical side of me sees the global impact that this trip will have on my life and my own career if you will. This isn't just a holiday that I am going to take to visit friends and family, it is an important stepping stone in my life and my business that can invite many different successes that are not possible to achieve from working only from my home.
> 
> Many shows are like that. Unfortunately, people often assess their success or failure when they do a show solely by the dollar amount of what they sell minus what it cost them to participate. Although those figures are somewhat important to a growing business, what can't be ignored is the long term impact that participating in the event would have on the business as a whole. That is a bit more difficult to measure.
> 
> When I used to design and sell my mohair teddy bears, I participated in a posh show that would come to the Chicago area (Schaumburg, exactly) twice a year. It was a juried show and you needed to be approved to even participate. After approval, the tables were nearly $500 (that was over 10 years ago!) and you were also expected to stay in the hotel and participate in the pre-show auction, as well as the Saturday night banquet and other activities, which required at least two, if not three nights stay in the large hotel. My friend Cari used to come with me, as it was our chance to have a 'girls weekend' and get out for a bit while our children were small.
> 
> In the end, these shows would cost me approximately $1500 to participate in. As most of you know, I am not a wealthy woman and with a growing family and other financial responsibilities, it took careful planning for me to participate. (Not to mention that the mohair fabric that I used to make my teddy bears cost approximately $150 per yard) It was an expensive business/hobby and at times it was difficult to justify.
> 
> As far as the return from the shows, I mostly made back at least the money that I put out to be in them. I say "mostly" because I didn't keep very good books and I think that in part, I wanted to sway things in my favor so that I could continue to do a hobby I loved and justify it as a business. I see that a lot in woodworking too. There are many who sell what they make just so they could buy more wood.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I feel, and for myself at that time, I was not supporting myself. I was married and my husband was the main supporter of our family. I appreciate that he always encouraged me to do what I wanted with my creativity (within reason) and was always happy for whatever success I have achieved. Even to this day he is a good friend and encourages me to continue to follow the path I have chosen.
> 
> One thing I learned at those shows was that one had to have the foresight to recognize that it is the long term effects of the show and not just the day's receipts that are important.
> 
> After one of the teddy bear shows, I was contacted by a museum in Japan that purchased one of my bears for their displays. I was also contacted by a toy maker in the Chicago area (a firm called Breslow, Morrison and Tersian) which did ground-level development of toys for the big companies like Mattel and Tyco. BMT were the designers of the first electronic game, "Simon" as well as hundreds of other well-known toys. When you walked into their offices, they had a train that ran on a track suspended over your head and their offices were a mix of Star Wars technology and Santa's work shop. Their main conference room had several shelves which held award after award for their designs.
> 
> I worked with them as a free lance designer for several years before leaving Chicago. I had the pleasure of making prototypes for toys like "Little Talking Bubba" as well as some Simpson merchandise and Sesame Street musical characters, and I even had the honor of making prototypes for some of the toys that came from the Dreamworks movie "Chicken Run". It was fun to see the cells of the movie more than a year prior to its release. When the movie finally came to the theaters, it was a wonderful feeling knowing that I had been a very small part of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, they only needed me a couple of times a year (that would have been a KILLER full time job!!) and my main job with them was to make the soft sculpture prototypes for presentations to their clients. They would call me to a meeting and show me pictures and drawings and I would make them into 'things'. Several times things had to be reworked over and over to fit the mechanical 'guts' in, but it was fun and interesting work and it paid very well.
> 
> All of this came because of the teddy bear shows I did that I barely made my cost.
> 
> So who knows what the next month will bring for me. This time the unknown is very exciting for me. I think that this is the chance of a lifetime and it warrants my full attention in preparing for it so I can give my best impression possible.
> 
> And now I have rambled again. I suppose I made up for yesterday's shorter post, didn't I? But I want others who do woodworking shows to realize that you will never know where the next 'big break' will come from. You need to look at the big picture and remember that you don't always realize the full extent of your returns on the day you are counting up your receipts. I hope you can look at my story and see how this is so.
> 
> One week left. I had better get busy!


I like hearing stories like that Lee. It makes me feel like I am on the right track. I think that so many people only see the current success of someone and don't consider that it took a lot of "dry times" to get there. I have said in earlier blogs that I don't believe in "Overnight Success" I believe that every successful person has had a period of time when they struggled to realize their dream (even Bill Gates!)

As far as you "talking too much" - I appreciate reading about your experiences. I know some days I ramble on too, but I truly hope that in some way I can help others by telling them of what I have gone through and still do go through in my daily business. I appreciate that you are willing to share too. Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning for the Future*
> 
> Hiccups are a part of life, it seems. Yesterday things went pretty well, although it seems that there are always little things to get in the way. There was a time when I felt that I was 'over-preparing' for this little adventure, but as I get closer to the day of departure, I am happy that I have done things the way I have and have allowed a good buffer zone for these little things that come up.
> 
> I know it will sound silly to some, but part of me has felt lazy in the past month or so because I am not really "producing" any new patterns. After all, I am a pattern designer and that is what I do. It seems the design part of my job has just come to a standstill the past month and a half and it is so much out of the normal rhythm of my life that it feels quite odd.
> 
> However, on the other hand, it seems that I have been working from dawn to dusk every single day on things and details that relate to this trip and part of me is really tired. I look back to last summer and my little "day trips" and think of how we just took off for the day to take a break and enjoy the outside world and it seems so long ago. I seriously can't remember when I even just sat down to watch a movie without doing something work related on the side.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. It seems that I am justifying to myself why there hasn't been a great amount of new patterns made at this time.
> 
> The logical side of me sees the global impact that this trip will have on my life and my own career if you will. This isn't just a holiday that I am going to take to visit friends and family, it is an important stepping stone in my life and my business that can invite many different successes that are not possible to achieve from working only from my home.
> 
> Many shows are like that. Unfortunately, people often assess their success or failure when they do a show solely by the dollar amount of what they sell minus what it cost them to participate. Although those figures are somewhat important to a growing business, what can't be ignored is the long term impact that participating in the event would have on the business as a whole. That is a bit more difficult to measure.
> 
> When I used to design and sell my mohair teddy bears, I participated in a posh show that would come to the Chicago area (Schaumburg, exactly) twice a year. It was a juried show and you needed to be approved to even participate. After approval, the tables were nearly $500 (that was over 10 years ago!) and you were also expected to stay in the hotel and participate in the pre-show auction, as well as the Saturday night banquet and other activities, which required at least two, if not three nights stay in the large hotel. My friend Cari used to come with me, as it was our chance to have a 'girls weekend' and get out for a bit while our children were small.
> 
> In the end, these shows would cost me approximately $1500 to participate in. As most of you know, I am not a wealthy woman and with a growing family and other financial responsibilities, it took careful planning for me to participate. (Not to mention that the mohair fabric that I used to make my teddy bears cost approximately $150 per yard) It was an expensive business/hobby and at times it was difficult to justify.
> 
> As far as the return from the shows, I mostly made back at least the money that I put out to be in them. I say "mostly" because I didn't keep very good books and I think that in part, I wanted to sway things in my favor so that I could continue to do a hobby I loved and justify it as a business. I see that a lot in woodworking too. There are many who sell what they make just so they could buy more wood.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I feel, and for myself at that time, I was not supporting myself. I was married and my husband was the main supporter of our family. I appreciate that he always encouraged me to do what I wanted with my creativity (within reason) and was always happy for whatever success I have achieved. Even to this day he is a good friend and encourages me to continue to follow the path I have chosen.
> 
> One thing I learned at those shows was that one had to have the foresight to recognize that it is the long term effects of the show and not just the day's receipts that are important.
> 
> After one of the teddy bear shows, I was contacted by a museum in Japan that purchased one of my bears for their displays. I was also contacted by a toy maker in the Chicago area (a firm called Breslow, Morrison and Tersian) which did ground-level development of toys for the big companies like Mattel and Tyco. BMT were the designers of the first electronic game, "Simon" as well as hundreds of other well-known toys. When you walked into their offices, they had a train that ran on a track suspended over your head and their offices were a mix of Star Wars technology and Santa's work shop. Their main conference room had several shelves which held award after award for their designs.
> 
> I worked with them as a free lance designer for several years before leaving Chicago. I had the pleasure of making prototypes for toys like "Little Talking Bubba" as well as some Simpson merchandise and Sesame Street musical characters, and I even had the honor of making prototypes for some of the toys that came from the Dreamworks movie "Chicken Run". It was fun to see the cells of the movie more than a year prior to its release. When the movie finally came to the theaters, it was a wonderful feeling knowing that I had been a very small part of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, they only needed me a couple of times a year (that would have been a KILLER full time job!!) and my main job with them was to make the soft sculpture prototypes for presentations to their clients. They would call me to a meeting and show me pictures and drawings and I would make them into 'things'. Several times things had to be reworked over and over to fit the mechanical 'guts' in, but it was fun and interesting work and it paid very well.
> 
> All of this came because of the teddy bear shows I did that I barely made my cost.
> 
> So who knows what the next month will bring for me. This time the unknown is very exciting for me. I think that this is the chance of a lifetime and it warrants my full attention in preparing for it so I can give my best impression possible.
> 
> And now I have rambled again. I suppose I made up for yesterday's shorter post, didn't I? But I want others who do woodworking shows to realize that you will never know where the next 'big break' will come from. You need to look at the big picture and remember that you don't always realize the full extent of your returns on the day you are counting up your receipts. I hope you can look at my story and see how this is so.
> 
> One week left. I had better get busy!


Hi Sheila;

I'm of the belief that overnight success takes about 10 years.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning for the Future*
> 
> Hiccups are a part of life, it seems. Yesterday things went pretty well, although it seems that there are always little things to get in the way. There was a time when I felt that I was 'over-preparing' for this little adventure, but as I get closer to the day of departure, I am happy that I have done things the way I have and have allowed a good buffer zone for these little things that come up.
> 
> I know it will sound silly to some, but part of me has felt lazy in the past month or so because I am not really "producing" any new patterns. After all, I am a pattern designer and that is what I do. It seems the design part of my job has just come to a standstill the past month and a half and it is so much out of the normal rhythm of my life that it feels quite odd.
> 
> However, on the other hand, it seems that I have been working from dawn to dusk every single day on things and details that relate to this trip and part of me is really tired. I look back to last summer and my little "day trips" and think of how we just took off for the day to take a break and enjoy the outside world and it seems so long ago. I seriously can't remember when I even just sat down to watch a movie without doing something work related on the side.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. It seems that I am justifying to myself why there hasn't been a great amount of new patterns made at this time.
> 
> The logical side of me sees the global impact that this trip will have on my life and my own career if you will. This isn't just a holiday that I am going to take to visit friends and family, it is an important stepping stone in my life and my business that can invite many different successes that are not possible to achieve from working only from my home.
> 
> Many shows are like that. Unfortunately, people often assess their success or failure when they do a show solely by the dollar amount of what they sell minus what it cost them to participate. Although those figures are somewhat important to a growing business, what can't be ignored is the long term impact that participating in the event would have on the business as a whole. That is a bit more difficult to measure.
> 
> When I used to design and sell my mohair teddy bears, I participated in a posh show that would come to the Chicago area (Schaumburg, exactly) twice a year. It was a juried show and you needed to be approved to even participate. After approval, the tables were nearly $500 (that was over 10 years ago!) and you were also expected to stay in the hotel and participate in the pre-show auction, as well as the Saturday night banquet and other activities, which required at least two, if not three nights stay in the large hotel. My friend Cari used to come with me, as it was our chance to have a 'girls weekend' and get out for a bit while our children were small.
> 
> In the end, these shows would cost me approximately $1500 to participate in. As most of you know, I am not a wealthy woman and with a growing family and other financial responsibilities, it took careful planning for me to participate. (Not to mention that the mohair fabric that I used to make my teddy bears cost approximately $150 per yard) It was an expensive business/hobby and at times it was difficult to justify.
> 
> As far as the return from the shows, I mostly made back at least the money that I put out to be in them. I say "mostly" because I didn't keep very good books and I think that in part, I wanted to sway things in my favor so that I could continue to do a hobby I loved and justify it as a business. I see that a lot in woodworking too. There are many who sell what they make just so they could buy more wood.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I feel, and for myself at that time, I was not supporting myself. I was married and my husband was the main supporter of our family. I appreciate that he always encouraged me to do what I wanted with my creativity (within reason) and was always happy for whatever success I have achieved. Even to this day he is a good friend and encourages me to continue to follow the path I have chosen.
> 
> One thing I learned at those shows was that one had to have the foresight to recognize that it is the long term effects of the show and not just the day's receipts that are important.
> 
> After one of the teddy bear shows, I was contacted by a museum in Japan that purchased one of my bears for their displays. I was also contacted by a toy maker in the Chicago area (a firm called Breslow, Morrison and Tersian) which did ground-level development of toys for the big companies like Mattel and Tyco. BMT were the designers of the first electronic game, "Simon" as well as hundreds of other well-known toys. When you walked into their offices, they had a train that ran on a track suspended over your head and their offices were a mix of Star Wars technology and Santa's work shop. Their main conference room had several shelves which held award after award for their designs.
> 
> I worked with them as a free lance designer for several years before leaving Chicago. I had the pleasure of making prototypes for toys like "Little Talking Bubba" as well as some Simpson merchandise and Sesame Street musical characters, and I even had the honor of making prototypes for some of the toys that came from the Dreamworks movie "Chicken Run". It was fun to see the cells of the movie more than a year prior to its release. When the movie finally came to the theaters, it was a wonderful feeling knowing that I had been a very small part of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, they only needed me a couple of times a year (that would have been a KILLER full time job!!) and my main job with them was to make the soft sculpture prototypes for presentations to their clients. They would call me to a meeting and show me pictures and drawings and I would make them into 'things'. Several times things had to be reworked over and over to fit the mechanical 'guts' in, but it was fun and interesting work and it paid very well.
> 
> All of this came because of the teddy bear shows I did that I barely made my cost.
> 
> So who knows what the next month will bring for me. This time the unknown is very exciting for me. I think that this is the chance of a lifetime and it warrants my full attention in preparing for it so I can give my best impression possible.
> 
> And now I have rambled again. I suppose I made up for yesterday's shorter post, didn't I? But I want others who do woodworking shows to realize that you will never know where the next 'big break' will come from. You need to look at the big picture and remember that you don't always realize the full extent of your returns on the day you are counting up your receipts. I hope you can look at my story and see how this is so.
> 
> One week left. I had better get busy!


thank´s for sharing a corner of your experiences Sheila and Lee 
it is good to read about such first hand knowledge 
I know from my own trade that its the long tuff pull that will get the money
on the bank account or enoff to give the income so you can take care of your beloved ones 
nomatter what people tells 
I know there will bee made fortunes on the stockmarket in theese days just becourse of Japan
but they will be gone and even more next month and every single one of those persons is unhappy
and have stress… LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Piece of the Puzzle In Place*

Another piece of the puzzle has fallen into place - but not without effort. One of the last things that I needed to think about was to obtain paint brushes for both the painting class and the scrolling class.

Back in the days, my favorite brush company was very supportive about providing brushes when I taught larger shows. Of course they didn't send new brushes for every show I taught at, but every couple of years, if I were doing a larger show I could request paint brushes and they would set me up nicely.

This would help tremendously because I would typically need at least four to five different sizes of brushes when teaching a class. Multiply that by the 20 to 25 students in each class and you can see that needing 100 brushes or so is not out of the question. Prices on these brushes range typically from $4 to up to $15 on some of the larger 'wash' brushes used for varnishing and finishing (now the same brushes that were provided previously are nearly $28!) and you can see how quickly this can be a major expense.

For years I worked with a wonderful representative at "company A" because I truly loved their products and they were willing to support teachers in classes such as this, as they realized that new students who tried their products would likely become good customers. My liaison at the company said she used to love to provide me with brushes because I introduced them to an entirely new demographic - woodworkers.

I never took advantage of this generosity. I only requested what was necessary to complete the given project. The brushes, once donated, were mine to do with as I pleased and I typically kept them for further teaching assignments or if I saw a particularly enthusiastic student, I would give them a couple to take home and help them out. I loved to see someone who was interested continue with their hobby and I am sure that it helped the industry grow.

When I taught regularly at Hobby Lobby, I brought these 'teaching brushes' along so that students could use them if they needed to and frequently they would go out the the store right after class and purchase their own brush because they liked it so much. I feel that the investment that the company made paid off several times over in the long run and brought them many new and long term customers.

But times have changed and things are much harder now. My liaison is no longer with the company and the entire company in fact has been taken over by another company. They still say that they support designers. In fact they encourage designers to mention their products by name and promise a small compensation for doing so when being published, but things are definitely not as they were a couple of years ago. Since I have used their products for years, I don't mind doing so, but I do find that the communication with the company is very difficult, if non-existent.

Long story short(er), I put in a request for some brushes for my upcoming class almost two months ago. As of last week, I still hadn't heard back from them. After a follow up letter last week, I was told that my request is being considered and I would hear from them soon. With a week left before I left for the show, I needed to know. I didn't want to be left at the last minute scrambling for supplies.

In the mean time, I did find another source for good, quality paint brushes. They were offered from a company that has also been around for years and I have dealt with on a consumer level and have been very pleased with both their products and their prompt, courteous customer service. ( I will refer to them as company "B") They typically sell patterns and some painting surfaces (they are considering selling my skating pond patterns for me in the upcoming months) and since I liked the way they did business and was getting nowhere with Company A, I thought I would try their brushes.

I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised. I received my order about two weeks ago and I was very surprised at how much I loved these brushes. My expectations were not high, as most of their brushes were priced well below the similar brushes of Company A. Now I know that there are different grades of brushes to use, but so far I see these as performing very nicely. I am extremely pleased with how they have worked so far and I think they are an excellent line of brushes to introduce to new painters and veteran painters alike.

In speaking with my liaison there, she was able to help me with my class and offer to supply one of the four brushes I needed to teach. With times being what they are, I am very appreciative for any help whatsoever and graciously accepted. I also ordered the other three from their company, although unfortunately they only offered the one style of brush I needed in a set of five sizes, which wouldn't do for the class. It would just be too expensive for me to put that kind of money out and it would give me a quantity of unnecessary brushes that I didn't need or have use for, as I don't teach very often. So I took what I could and figured I would find the missing style of brush in my travels.

Not twenty minutes after settling out my order with company B, I received an email from company A, saying they would provide twenty of one style of brush for my classes. I immediately responded to her email, and requested the missing style that I needed for the class. She wrote back that the order had already been placed, but they were sending a duplicate of what I just ordered from company B. With a little persuasion, I was able to get her to request that I would instead be sent the style that I needed. I didn't want to appear ungrateful, but since I wanted something that I needed instead of twice as much of another, I felt it was worth asking. I am happy to say that it seems to have worked out.

I don't think that there is anything wrong with accepting products from two different companies in this instance. Both have high quality merchandise and while one is strictly mail order, the other is strictly retail. Living in a remote area as I do, I find that it is difficult to find things retail and I do quite a bit of mail order shopping. I find that my customers do so also. I want to be able to hook them up with a place where they can find supplies as easily as possible and I can personally vouch for company B.

Company A however, has been around a long time and also has a great reputation for quality products, although they are a bit more expensive. I feel that it is good to offer two choices. In any case, it is a great load off of my mind to get this matter out of the way and settled. I believe it is the last big thing that I have been trying to resolve.

I put together several new pattern packets yesterday as well. I had to get the instructions for the next magazine submission ready to bring with to give to my editor when I see him, as well as a couple of additional new patterns that we will be putting on the site for our next update.

Today I need to re cut some of the sample bunnies, as I found they need adjustments because of their small size. The spiral 'basket' part of them is not locking in like I thought it would and I believe I need to adjust the angle a bit to make it work. I also need to do some adjustments on the line work and prep several of them to be ready for the demonstration. And I need to continue to work on my handouts and outlines.

Things are moving right along and I think I am on the right track. One by one I am checking these important things off and accomplishing. With each one I feel a bit better.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Piece of the Puzzle In Place*
> 
> Another piece of the puzzle has fallen into place - but not without effort. One of the last things that I needed to think about was to obtain paint brushes for both the painting class and the scrolling class.
> 
> Back in the days, my favorite brush company was very supportive about providing brushes when I taught larger shows. Of course they didn't send new brushes for every show I taught at, but every couple of years, if I were doing a larger show I could request paint brushes and they would set me up nicely.
> 
> This would help tremendously because I would typically need at least four to five different sizes of brushes when teaching a class. Multiply that by the 20 to 25 students in each class and you can see that needing 100 brushes or so is not out of the question. Prices on these brushes range typically from $4 to up to $15 on some of the larger 'wash' brushes used for varnishing and finishing (now the same brushes that were provided previously are nearly $28!) and you can see how quickly this can be a major expense.
> 
> For years I worked with a wonderful representative at "company A" because I truly loved their products and they were willing to support teachers in classes such as this, as they realized that new students who tried their products would likely become good customers. My liaison at the company said she used to love to provide me with brushes because I introduced them to an entirely new demographic - woodworkers.
> 
> I never took advantage of this generosity. I only requested what was necessary to complete the given project. The brushes, once donated, were mine to do with as I pleased and I typically kept them for further teaching assignments or if I saw a particularly enthusiastic student, I would give them a couple to take home and help them out. I loved to see someone who was interested continue with their hobby and I am sure that it helped the industry grow.
> 
> When I taught regularly at Hobby Lobby, I brought these 'teaching brushes' along so that students could use them if they needed to and frequently they would go out the the store right after class and purchase their own brush because they liked it so much. I feel that the investment that the company made paid off several times over in the long run and brought them many new and long term customers.
> 
> But times have changed and things are much harder now. My liaison is no longer with the company and the entire company in fact has been taken over by another company. They still say that they support designers. In fact they encourage designers to mention their products by name and promise a small compensation for doing so when being published, but things are definitely not as they were a couple of years ago. Since I have used their products for years, I don't mind doing so, but I do find that the communication with the company is very difficult, if non-existent.
> 
> Long story short(er), I put in a request for some brushes for my upcoming class almost two months ago. As of last week, I still hadn't heard back from them. After a follow up letter last week, I was told that my request is being considered and I would hear from them soon. With a week left before I left for the show, I needed to know. I didn't want to be left at the last minute scrambling for supplies.
> 
> In the mean time, I did find another source for good, quality paint brushes. They were offered from a company that has also been around for years and I have dealt with on a consumer level and have been very pleased with both their products and their prompt, courteous customer service. ( I will refer to them as company "B") They typically sell patterns and some painting surfaces (they are considering selling my skating pond patterns for me in the upcoming months) and since I liked the way they did business and was getting nowhere with Company A, I thought I would try their brushes.
> 
> I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised. I received my order about two weeks ago and I was very surprised at how much I loved these brushes. My expectations were not high, as most of their brushes were priced well below the similar brushes of Company A. Now I know that there are different grades of brushes to use, but so far I see these as performing very nicely. I am extremely pleased with how they have worked so far and I think they are an excellent line of brushes to introduce to new painters and veteran painters alike.
> 
> In speaking with my liaison there, she was able to help me with my class and offer to supply one of the four brushes I needed to teach. With times being what they are, I am very appreciative for any help whatsoever and graciously accepted. I also ordered the other three from their company, although unfortunately they only offered the one style of brush I needed in a set of five sizes, which wouldn't do for the class. It would just be too expensive for me to put that kind of money out and it would give me a quantity of unnecessary brushes that I didn't need or have use for, as I don't teach very often. So I took what I could and figured I would find the missing style of brush in my travels.
> 
> Not twenty minutes after settling out my order with company B, I received an email from company A, saying they would provide twenty of one style of brush for my classes. I immediately responded to her email, and requested the missing style that I needed for the class. She wrote back that the order had already been placed, but they were sending a duplicate of what I just ordered from company B. With a little persuasion, I was able to get her to request that I would instead be sent the style that I needed. I didn't want to appear ungrateful, but since I wanted something that I needed instead of twice as much of another, I felt it was worth asking. I am happy to say that it seems to have worked out.
> 
> I don't think that there is anything wrong with accepting products from two different companies in this instance. Both have high quality merchandise and while one is strictly mail order, the other is strictly retail. Living in a remote area as I do, I find that it is difficult to find things retail and I do quite a bit of mail order shopping. I find that my customers do so also. I want to be able to hook them up with a place where they can find supplies as easily as possible and I can personally vouch for company B.
> 
> Company A however, has been around a long time and also has a great reputation for quality products, although they are a bit more expensive. I feel that it is good to offer two choices. In any case, it is a great load off of my mind to get this matter out of the way and settled. I believe it is the last big thing that I have been trying to resolve.
> 
> I put together several new pattern packets yesterday as well. I had to get the instructions for the next magazine submission ready to bring with to give to my editor when I see him, as well as a couple of additional new patterns that we will be putting on the site for our next update.
> 
> Today I need to re cut some of the sample bunnies, as I found they need adjustments because of their small size. The spiral 'basket' part of them is not locking in like I thought it would and I believe I need to adjust the angle a bit to make it work. I also need to do some adjustments on the line work and prep several of them to be ready for the demonstration. And I need to continue to work on my handouts and outlines.
> 
> Things are moving right along and I think I am on the right track. One by one I am checking these important things off and accomplishing. With each one I feel a bit better.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


You are very correct. Times have changed, greatly. It seems you just can't rely on many companies like you used to. A local Lumberjock and I were discussing this very topic the other day. Places we used to loyally take our business too havesince been taken over by the kid's of previous owners or sold all togehter and are now no longer worth going to. 
A good example is ABC Hardware (of course I made up the name to hide the real name). I used to buy all of my hardware there. I mean ALL of it. If the old man there didn't have it I would let him order it. If not, he has even gotten it from another hardware store and I paid his markup on it. I was willing to do this because of the great service. Also the store felt like a home away from home. If I had time I would pull up a seat, have a cup of coffee to the side of the service counter, and talk with the owner a bit.
Now the son has taken over the business. He has no idea where nothing is. He has no desire to find out where nothing is, or to learn the hardware business in general. Going there is like going to a yard sale and hoping to find what you need. If you don't find it, you will get no help. So, needless to say, I stopped going there.
Now though, I feel lost at times. I have nowhere dependable to get my hardware locally.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Piece of the Puzzle In Place*
> 
> Another piece of the puzzle has fallen into place - but not without effort. One of the last things that I needed to think about was to obtain paint brushes for both the painting class and the scrolling class.
> 
> Back in the days, my favorite brush company was very supportive about providing brushes when I taught larger shows. Of course they didn't send new brushes for every show I taught at, but every couple of years, if I were doing a larger show I could request paint brushes and they would set me up nicely.
> 
> This would help tremendously because I would typically need at least four to five different sizes of brushes when teaching a class. Multiply that by the 20 to 25 students in each class and you can see that needing 100 brushes or so is not out of the question. Prices on these brushes range typically from $4 to up to $15 on some of the larger 'wash' brushes used for varnishing and finishing (now the same brushes that were provided previously are nearly $28!) and you can see how quickly this can be a major expense.
> 
> For years I worked with a wonderful representative at "company A" because I truly loved their products and they were willing to support teachers in classes such as this, as they realized that new students who tried their products would likely become good customers. My liaison at the company said she used to love to provide me with brushes because I introduced them to an entirely new demographic - woodworkers.
> 
> I never took advantage of this generosity. I only requested what was necessary to complete the given project. The brushes, once donated, were mine to do with as I pleased and I typically kept them for further teaching assignments or if I saw a particularly enthusiastic student, I would give them a couple to take home and help them out. I loved to see someone who was interested continue with their hobby and I am sure that it helped the industry grow.
> 
> When I taught regularly at Hobby Lobby, I brought these 'teaching brushes' along so that students could use them if they needed to and frequently they would go out the the store right after class and purchase their own brush because they liked it so much. I feel that the investment that the company made paid off several times over in the long run and brought them many new and long term customers.
> 
> But times have changed and things are much harder now. My liaison is no longer with the company and the entire company in fact has been taken over by another company. They still say that they support designers. In fact they encourage designers to mention their products by name and promise a small compensation for doing so when being published, but things are definitely not as they were a couple of years ago. Since I have used their products for years, I don't mind doing so, but I do find that the communication with the company is very difficult, if non-existent.
> 
> Long story short(er), I put in a request for some brushes for my upcoming class almost two months ago. As of last week, I still hadn't heard back from them. After a follow up letter last week, I was told that my request is being considered and I would hear from them soon. With a week left before I left for the show, I needed to know. I didn't want to be left at the last minute scrambling for supplies.
> 
> In the mean time, I did find another source for good, quality paint brushes. They were offered from a company that has also been around for years and I have dealt with on a consumer level and have been very pleased with both their products and their prompt, courteous customer service. ( I will refer to them as company "B") They typically sell patterns and some painting surfaces (they are considering selling my skating pond patterns for me in the upcoming months) and since I liked the way they did business and was getting nowhere with Company A, I thought I would try their brushes.
> 
> I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised. I received my order about two weeks ago and I was very surprised at how much I loved these brushes. My expectations were not high, as most of their brushes were priced well below the similar brushes of Company A. Now I know that there are different grades of brushes to use, but so far I see these as performing very nicely. I am extremely pleased with how they have worked so far and I think they are an excellent line of brushes to introduce to new painters and veteran painters alike.
> 
> In speaking with my liaison there, she was able to help me with my class and offer to supply one of the four brushes I needed to teach. With times being what they are, I am very appreciative for any help whatsoever and graciously accepted. I also ordered the other three from their company, although unfortunately they only offered the one style of brush I needed in a set of five sizes, which wouldn't do for the class. It would just be too expensive for me to put that kind of money out and it would give me a quantity of unnecessary brushes that I didn't need or have use for, as I don't teach very often. So I took what I could and figured I would find the missing style of brush in my travels.
> 
> Not twenty minutes after settling out my order with company B, I received an email from company A, saying they would provide twenty of one style of brush for my classes. I immediately responded to her email, and requested the missing style that I needed for the class. She wrote back that the order had already been placed, but they were sending a duplicate of what I just ordered from company B. With a little persuasion, I was able to get her to request that I would instead be sent the style that I needed. I didn't want to appear ungrateful, but since I wanted something that I needed instead of twice as much of another, I felt it was worth asking. I am happy to say that it seems to have worked out.
> 
> I don't think that there is anything wrong with accepting products from two different companies in this instance. Both have high quality merchandise and while one is strictly mail order, the other is strictly retail. Living in a remote area as I do, I find that it is difficult to find things retail and I do quite a bit of mail order shopping. I find that my customers do so also. I want to be able to hook them up with a place where they can find supplies as easily as possible and I can personally vouch for company B.
> 
> Company A however, has been around a long time and also has a great reputation for quality products, although they are a bit more expensive. I feel that it is good to offer two choices. In any case, it is a great load off of my mind to get this matter out of the way and settled. I believe it is the last big thing that I have been trying to resolve.
> 
> I put together several new pattern packets yesterday as well. I had to get the instructions for the next magazine submission ready to bring with to give to my editor when I see him, as well as a couple of additional new patterns that we will be putting on the site for our next update.
> 
> Today I need to re cut some of the sample bunnies, as I found they need adjustments because of their small size. The spiral 'basket' part of them is not locking in like I thought it would and I believe I need to adjust the angle a bit to make it work. I also need to do some adjustments on the line work and prep several of them to be ready for the demonstration. And I need to continue to work on my handouts and outlines.
> 
> Things are moving right along and I think I am on the right track. One by one I am checking these important things off and accomplishing. With each one I feel a bit better.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


I don´t see anything wrong to introduce several different company´s to your student´s 
after all they are at the course to learn and that incl. from now on different suplyers to know 
you can shoose to tell them how hart it was to get the things for the class in this case the brushes 
and thats why they have different brands 
or you can just say you wanted to let them learn different style and brands to know
nomatter what you say they will eat it raw….... the words come from the expert teacher 
a famours designer none the less …... thats how they will look at it 99,9 % of them

take care
Dennis


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Piece of the Puzzle In Place*
> 
> Another piece of the puzzle has fallen into place - but not without effort. One of the last things that I needed to think about was to obtain paint brushes for both the painting class and the scrolling class.
> 
> Back in the days, my favorite brush company was very supportive about providing brushes when I taught larger shows. Of course they didn't send new brushes for every show I taught at, but every couple of years, if I were doing a larger show I could request paint brushes and they would set me up nicely.
> 
> This would help tremendously because I would typically need at least four to five different sizes of brushes when teaching a class. Multiply that by the 20 to 25 students in each class and you can see that needing 100 brushes or so is not out of the question. Prices on these brushes range typically from $4 to up to $15 on some of the larger 'wash' brushes used for varnishing and finishing (now the same brushes that were provided previously are nearly $28!) and you can see how quickly this can be a major expense.
> 
> For years I worked with a wonderful representative at "company A" because I truly loved their products and they were willing to support teachers in classes such as this, as they realized that new students who tried their products would likely become good customers. My liaison at the company said she used to love to provide me with brushes because I introduced them to an entirely new demographic - woodworkers.
> 
> I never took advantage of this generosity. I only requested what was necessary to complete the given project. The brushes, once donated, were mine to do with as I pleased and I typically kept them for further teaching assignments or if I saw a particularly enthusiastic student, I would give them a couple to take home and help them out. I loved to see someone who was interested continue with their hobby and I am sure that it helped the industry grow.
> 
> When I taught regularly at Hobby Lobby, I brought these 'teaching brushes' along so that students could use them if they needed to and frequently they would go out the the store right after class and purchase their own brush because they liked it so much. I feel that the investment that the company made paid off several times over in the long run and brought them many new and long term customers.
> 
> But times have changed and things are much harder now. My liaison is no longer with the company and the entire company in fact has been taken over by another company. They still say that they support designers. In fact they encourage designers to mention their products by name and promise a small compensation for doing so when being published, but things are definitely not as they were a couple of years ago. Since I have used their products for years, I don't mind doing so, but I do find that the communication with the company is very difficult, if non-existent.
> 
> Long story short(er), I put in a request for some brushes for my upcoming class almost two months ago. As of last week, I still hadn't heard back from them. After a follow up letter last week, I was told that my request is being considered and I would hear from them soon. With a week left before I left for the show, I needed to know. I didn't want to be left at the last minute scrambling for supplies.
> 
> In the mean time, I did find another source for good, quality paint brushes. They were offered from a company that has also been around for years and I have dealt with on a consumer level and have been very pleased with both their products and their prompt, courteous customer service. ( I will refer to them as company "B") They typically sell patterns and some painting surfaces (they are considering selling my skating pond patterns for me in the upcoming months) and since I liked the way they did business and was getting nowhere with Company A, I thought I would try their brushes.
> 
> I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised. I received my order about two weeks ago and I was very surprised at how much I loved these brushes. My expectations were not high, as most of their brushes were priced well below the similar brushes of Company A. Now I know that there are different grades of brushes to use, but so far I see these as performing very nicely. I am extremely pleased with how they have worked so far and I think they are an excellent line of brushes to introduce to new painters and veteran painters alike.
> 
> In speaking with my liaison there, she was able to help me with my class and offer to supply one of the four brushes I needed to teach. With times being what they are, I am very appreciative for any help whatsoever and graciously accepted. I also ordered the other three from their company, although unfortunately they only offered the one style of brush I needed in a set of five sizes, which wouldn't do for the class. It would just be too expensive for me to put that kind of money out and it would give me a quantity of unnecessary brushes that I didn't need or have use for, as I don't teach very often. So I took what I could and figured I would find the missing style of brush in my travels.
> 
> Not twenty minutes after settling out my order with company B, I received an email from company A, saying they would provide twenty of one style of brush for my classes. I immediately responded to her email, and requested the missing style that I needed for the class. She wrote back that the order had already been placed, but they were sending a duplicate of what I just ordered from company B. With a little persuasion, I was able to get her to request that I would instead be sent the style that I needed. I didn't want to appear ungrateful, but since I wanted something that I needed instead of twice as much of another, I felt it was worth asking. I am happy to say that it seems to have worked out.
> 
> I don't think that there is anything wrong with accepting products from two different companies in this instance. Both have high quality merchandise and while one is strictly mail order, the other is strictly retail. Living in a remote area as I do, I find that it is difficult to find things retail and I do quite a bit of mail order shopping. I find that my customers do so also. I want to be able to hook them up with a place where they can find supplies as easily as possible and I can personally vouch for company B.
> 
> Company A however, has been around a long time and also has a great reputation for quality products, although they are a bit more expensive. I feel that it is good to offer two choices. In any case, it is a great load off of my mind to get this matter out of the way and settled. I believe it is the last big thing that I have been trying to resolve.
> 
> I put together several new pattern packets yesterday as well. I had to get the instructions for the next magazine submission ready to bring with to give to my editor when I see him, as well as a couple of additional new patterns that we will be putting on the site for our next update.
> 
> Today I need to re cut some of the sample bunnies, as I found they need adjustments because of their small size. The spiral 'basket' part of them is not locking in like I thought it would and I believe I need to adjust the angle a bit to make it work. I also need to do some adjustments on the line work and prep several of them to be ready for the demonstration. And I need to continue to work on my handouts and outlines.
> 
> Things are moving right along and I think I am on the right track. One by one I am checking these important things off and accomplishing. With each one I feel a bit better.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


I've run a number of fund raisers for various organizations that involved obtaining donations of merchandise from local stores, and I've found one little point that really helps.

I tell them about the fact that everyone who attends our event gets a program that has a "thank you" page listing all donors. The fact that they will get publicly recognized for their donation helps a lot.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Piece of the Puzzle In Place*
> 
> Another piece of the puzzle has fallen into place - but not without effort. One of the last things that I needed to think about was to obtain paint brushes for both the painting class and the scrolling class.
> 
> Back in the days, my favorite brush company was very supportive about providing brushes when I taught larger shows. Of course they didn't send new brushes for every show I taught at, but every couple of years, if I were doing a larger show I could request paint brushes and they would set me up nicely.
> 
> This would help tremendously because I would typically need at least four to five different sizes of brushes when teaching a class. Multiply that by the 20 to 25 students in each class and you can see that needing 100 brushes or so is not out of the question. Prices on these brushes range typically from $4 to up to $15 on some of the larger 'wash' brushes used for varnishing and finishing (now the same brushes that were provided previously are nearly $28!) and you can see how quickly this can be a major expense.
> 
> For years I worked with a wonderful representative at "company A" because I truly loved their products and they were willing to support teachers in classes such as this, as they realized that new students who tried their products would likely become good customers. My liaison at the company said she used to love to provide me with brushes because I introduced them to an entirely new demographic - woodworkers.
> 
> I never took advantage of this generosity. I only requested what was necessary to complete the given project. The brushes, once donated, were mine to do with as I pleased and I typically kept them for further teaching assignments or if I saw a particularly enthusiastic student, I would give them a couple to take home and help them out. I loved to see someone who was interested continue with their hobby and I am sure that it helped the industry grow.
> 
> When I taught regularly at Hobby Lobby, I brought these 'teaching brushes' along so that students could use them if they needed to and frequently they would go out the the store right after class and purchase their own brush because they liked it so much. I feel that the investment that the company made paid off several times over in the long run and brought them many new and long term customers.
> 
> But times have changed and things are much harder now. My liaison is no longer with the company and the entire company in fact has been taken over by another company. They still say that they support designers. In fact they encourage designers to mention their products by name and promise a small compensation for doing so when being published, but things are definitely not as they were a couple of years ago. Since I have used their products for years, I don't mind doing so, but I do find that the communication with the company is very difficult, if non-existent.
> 
> Long story short(er), I put in a request for some brushes for my upcoming class almost two months ago. As of last week, I still hadn't heard back from them. After a follow up letter last week, I was told that my request is being considered and I would hear from them soon. With a week left before I left for the show, I needed to know. I didn't want to be left at the last minute scrambling for supplies.
> 
> In the mean time, I did find another source for good, quality paint brushes. They were offered from a company that has also been around for years and I have dealt with on a consumer level and have been very pleased with both their products and their prompt, courteous customer service. ( I will refer to them as company "B") They typically sell patterns and some painting surfaces (they are considering selling my skating pond patterns for me in the upcoming months) and since I liked the way they did business and was getting nowhere with Company A, I thought I would try their brushes.
> 
> I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised. I received my order about two weeks ago and I was very surprised at how much I loved these brushes. My expectations were not high, as most of their brushes were priced well below the similar brushes of Company A. Now I know that there are different grades of brushes to use, but so far I see these as performing very nicely. I am extremely pleased with how they have worked so far and I think they are an excellent line of brushes to introduce to new painters and veteran painters alike.
> 
> In speaking with my liaison there, she was able to help me with my class and offer to supply one of the four brushes I needed to teach. With times being what they are, I am very appreciative for any help whatsoever and graciously accepted. I also ordered the other three from their company, although unfortunately they only offered the one style of brush I needed in a set of five sizes, which wouldn't do for the class. It would just be too expensive for me to put that kind of money out and it would give me a quantity of unnecessary brushes that I didn't need or have use for, as I don't teach very often. So I took what I could and figured I would find the missing style of brush in my travels.
> 
> Not twenty minutes after settling out my order with company B, I received an email from company A, saying they would provide twenty of one style of brush for my classes. I immediately responded to her email, and requested the missing style that I needed for the class. She wrote back that the order had already been placed, but they were sending a duplicate of what I just ordered from company B. With a little persuasion, I was able to get her to request that I would instead be sent the style that I needed. I didn't want to appear ungrateful, but since I wanted something that I needed instead of twice as much of another, I felt it was worth asking. I am happy to say that it seems to have worked out.
> 
> I don't think that there is anything wrong with accepting products from two different companies in this instance. Both have high quality merchandise and while one is strictly mail order, the other is strictly retail. Living in a remote area as I do, I find that it is difficult to find things retail and I do quite a bit of mail order shopping. I find that my customers do so also. I want to be able to hook them up with a place where they can find supplies as easily as possible and I can personally vouch for company B.
> 
> Company A however, has been around a long time and also has a great reputation for quality products, although they are a bit more expensive. I feel that it is good to offer two choices. In any case, it is a great load off of my mind to get this matter out of the way and settled. I believe it is the last big thing that I have been trying to resolve.
> 
> I put together several new pattern packets yesterday as well. I had to get the instructions for the next magazine submission ready to bring with to give to my editor when I see him, as well as a couple of additional new patterns that we will be putting on the site for our next update.
> 
> Today I need to re cut some of the sample bunnies, as I found they need adjustments because of their small size. The spiral 'basket' part of them is not locking in like I thought it would and I believe I need to adjust the angle a bit to make it work. I also need to do some adjustments on the line work and prep several of them to be ready for the demonstration. And I need to continue to work on my handouts and outlines.
> 
> Things are moving right along and I think I am on the right track. One by one I am checking these important things off and accomplishing. With each one I feel a bit better.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


William - Yes, it is a whole different world out there for sure. I am sure that I will never see days of promotion like I did back then. (Man - when I say "back then" I really feel old!! YIKES!!)

And Dennis - that was my thoughts too. My partner was unsure if I should use both kinds of brushes in the class and accept samples from two companies, but I do think it will give others the chance to use BOTH products and they can make their own choice. One line of brushes is a bit more expensive and one is more reasonably priced. I also like the mail order factor for those who can't get around to the stores and search for them. I found that many stores keep less stock/variety now days (there I go sounding old again!) and there is more selection and choice online.

And to Paul - I do plan to do that. I put a little paragraph in my pattern with the website and a blurb about the online brushes. And I am going to pass out pamphlets at the class for the other ones too. I think it will give the new people a good idea what to look for. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Five More Days of Prep*

"Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
No time to hesitate
Those who run seem to have all the fun
I'm caught up
I don't know what to do"

And running I am!

I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.

I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.

As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?

Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.

The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!

She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.

As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.

So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!

Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Hi Sheila;

Your first paragraph reminded me of a speech I used to make to clients. My construction company would do very high end renovations, and often would be total gut and rebuilding of condos. These jobs might be as large as 7,000 square feet, and include cabinets and furniture, in addition to the construction.

And always, the people would be in a big hurry to get done. I would try to explain to them that enjoying the journey was very important. So often this need to hurry to get done would lead to dissapointment.

Design decisions were often made with "how long will it to get it done", instead of what will look the best. 
Then we would be asked to tear out what we just finished building, and redo it based on what would look the best. At extra expense, of course! And extra time.

I could never get some people to realize the bigger the hurry, the longer it will take. And that need to hurry just seemed to make everybody cranky.

If they would just try to enjoy the entire process, things would go much better, since the planning would be better.

Seemed so simple to me, but NO…

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


I like your philosophy, Lee. We could spend all our time hurrying through life and never take the time to enjoy it. Then we will wonder "where did the time go?"

I am trying to savour this preparation as much as I will savour the trip. It is an important time in my life and I want to remember (and enjoy!) every bit of it! 

Sheila

PS - the first paragraph was from Madonna's song 'Hung Up". Somehow the lyrics were just sticking in my head this morning, even though I haven't heard it in ages. - Figured it was a 'sign'! LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


It is a proven fact that certain people get personal attachments to their vehicles. I drive an antique blazer with over 400 horses under the hood, and gas here is $3.43 a gallon. Yet I can't wait to take the top off and go for a long drive in it. I hate it when it gets to be the time of year that I have to put the top on. You see, the top on my blazer is very big and heavy. You don't just take it off and on without help. So, last year, I stubbornely was still driving around with the top off, with two shirts and a coat on with my older kids shivering in the back seat begging me to let them help me put it back one. I kept trying to get one more week out of it though.
Sheila, isn't it funny that when we have an event coming up such as yours, it seems to never get here, then when it's time, it's over way too quickly?
Now I have a favor to ask. You have referred to your mustang many times. Now you drop the bomb that you have over 300 horses, and you know I'm a gear head. I want to see photos of the car, including the engine. I also want specs on the engine, such as cubic inches and any modifications that may or may not have been done to it. I'm running a 350, bored out .030 over. Flat top pistons. Heads are ported and polished. 270 magnum cam. Scat steele internally balanced crank. Edelbrock high rise intake with Edelbrock 1406 four barrel carb. To add icing to the cake, it great sound. I have headers that open up into 2 1/2" exhaist with turnouts. This means that when I want (most of the time), I have the turnout plate off so I'm running open headers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Yikes to me William! As double checked on the HP of my mustang, I find that it is in reality only 260 hp. I humbly apologize. In looking at the 'newer' ones, apparently they are the 315 hp beasts. The "fancy" ones are much more. :/ I feel kind of stupid but I do admit I am wrong when I am wrong.  Can I hide behind my "blond"


> ?


?

I have some nice pictures of it that I am posting here, but I will update them during the trip, of course. I promised Dennis he would see the before/after packing event so he can take the trip with us. 

Here she be . . . .



















It is the GT model and everything is pretty much stock. It does have the killer Mach1000 stereo system in it, which I love. I want to keep it a long, long time and it still looks pretty darn good. Modifications haven't been in the cards (yet!) but who knows what the future brings . . .


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Hi Sheila. (or should I call you "Speedy"?)

I can remember growing up in Toronto when we'd decide to go to Montreal for a beer on a moment's notice. We;d throw a leg over the old Indian, kick her a couple of times, and head for the highway. Planning? Whazzat? (grin)

Oh to be that young and care free again. These days we need a week's notice to go to a friend's place for a card game and they live ten minutes away.

I can remember during my high school days filling my old Ford flathead from dead empty and getting change back from a five dollar bill. That sucker had a 25 gallon tank! That's 113 liters for the other Canuck users here.

Have fun on your trip, and remember, it's better to get there late than to get half way there in great time and then switch your car for a hearse.

Happy St. Paddy's day to yez. May the good holy saint himself watch over yez on yer trip and may he keep yez safe in the hollow o' his hand until yer safe at home.

*Slante!*

Paul
the wee lad


----------



## Billp

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Sheila that is one sweet looking car. I love to wax and detail cars, I know of a great wax called vanilla moose you can even apply it in the sun. It would look great on your car. You can order on line if your'e interested. Have a safe trip.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Nice car. Somehow from your your mentions of it on your posts though, I had pictured in my mind about a '65 or '66 Mustang, either white or pale blue. I love them old mustangs. Then when you mentioned the 300 horse, I started envisioning a souped up 302, or the more rare 351 Cleveland.
We'll let you slide on the horsepower mistake though. You probably subconsiously wished you had at least 300 horse. We can forgive you for that. 
Now that I realize you have the newer model though, now I'm wondering how you're going to fit everything in it for the trip. It would have been hard in an older classic, but the newer mustangs have even less room.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Sheila excuse me for having a major picture fail in my mind I have to second 
William on this …...... I allso had thought it was one of the old sixtymodell
since you said convertible along time ago
I´m not fammilliair with this modell so nothing against it yet .. 
one major positive thing I have to say about your car and that is your numberplate … thumps up 

nothing is like driving in a well oil´d and maintained car , nowing excactly what every sounds
mean and can tell on a splitsecond if there is a sound that hasn´t been there before 
and I can understand you when you want it to shine inside out the first day of the journey 

just to give you a chock if you ever consider a europe trip here in Denmark the gasoline
is swinging from 2.17 Canadien to 2,32 per liter and at the moment go skyhigh like a rocket

I even had paid 1946,39 CAD for 1000 liter oil ,two weeks ago , to the centralheater….....not funny :-(
with the speed the burner use it

back to the car ….. now I´m realy curius about how you will have it all with you  from what William say

take care and have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


Paul - I think the Indian cycles are my absolute favorite! I don't know why but I have always loved them. They look so COOL! Do you still have yours?

Bill - I use a wax by Mother's and I also use their clay bar system. You use the spray solvent and a little bar of soft clay and it pulls all the particles off of the car and the finish is like glass. It is by far the best system I have ever used. These pics were from a couple of years ago, but it still looks beautiful. Unfortunately, two years ago (exactly one week before I paid it off!) I hit water on a rainy day and hydroplaned and wound up in a ditch. Sad, sad day for me! It actually spun around one and a half times and went backwards into the ditch. I was lucky it landed on all fours because it was airborne. If it would have been going slower and rolled I would have been dead or crippled I am sure.  Over $7000 of damage! If you click on the title of the picture, it will take you to the Picasa album with the other pictures. I got it fixed and it took six weeks but they did a great job. If the air bag went off it would have been a total loss.


From Mustang Ditch Accident 

To Bill and Dennis - you talk about 'trunk room'? My answer is "What is that??"










It came with this killer sound system (I didn't realize when I bought it!) and the subs and amplifier take up about half the already small trunk. I have become and "expert packer" and you will see next week how much stuff I will get into that car! Organization!!! Good thing I am not a clothes horse! LOL

As for the plate - the SCRLGRL was my USA plate. I now have SCRLLER for Nova Scotia. (My partner likes that better too! LOL)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


 that is another good plate to you Sheila 
your trunk is still way bigger than the one I had in my Morris Mascot called a Mini 
so yes I can very well understand you when you say Organization!!... 
and i can tell you that a 2½ meter long tree can be in a trunk …. don´t ask how 
but my dear mother insissted it shuold be brought home now she had paid for it …. :-O … Jawohl Mum

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!



















Now Sheila, this has got to stop! You see what you made me do?
My trip is nowhere near the scope of yours, but I'm making a trip to Jackson, Mississippi tomorrow to meet up with fellow Lumberjocks at the Woodcarving Competition. I decided this morning that if you could clean up your vehicle and let the top down, then dang it I can too. So this morning I washed up my filthy truck. Then as soon as my older sons made it home, we took the top off. I done all this because you mentioned letting the top down on yours.
Thank you, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Five More Days of Prep*
> 
> "Time goes by so slowly for those who wait
> No time to hesitate
> Those who run seem to have all the fun
> I'm caught up
> I don't know what to do"
> 
> And running I am!
> 
> I have never felt such exhilaration in preparing for a trip before. (And I mean that in a good way!) I am torn between wishing it would get here fast and knowing that it will pass so quickly that I want to take my time and enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I got to pick up my car yesterday from my mechanic. It is all inspected, freshly undercoated, oil changed and ready to roll. It felt so back to be driving again, as it has been several months and I don't think that I have liked the car so much since the day I drove it home when I purchased it and it had 9 miles on the odometer. It's a stupid thing, but I love that car and even though I love my winter buried in snow in the country, I think I had my fill of it for this year and I am ready for the spring thaw. The thought of road trips and the sun shining down while driving with the top down is quite enticing these days! I suppose that is what is good about having four seasons. You are always ready to go on to the next by the time it gets here.
> 
> As I drove past the gas station, I was somewhat brought back to reality when I saw that gasoline went up to $1.30 per liter at the pump. As a reference, it hovered around $1 last year and when I first came here to Canada, it was around 70 cents. (And that was when the Canadian dollar was much lower). But at times like this I always say we "pay for scenery" here and live with it. What choice do I have? Besides, there are many places that gas is much higher so who am I to complain?
> 
> Leave it to me to be the genius who is going to drive across the country in a 250+ horsepower car when gas is near an all time high! But it is one of those things that "just is" and since I am staying mostly with friends and family, the trip is costing me little besides food (which I have to eat anyway) and gas. Besides, when I met with my accountant Monday, she confirmed that all expenses like that from the trip are deductible. So there is my "pink lining" on the black cloud of life. And thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) and his financial blog, I have a great system in place where I am keeping track of every expense incurred. Hopefully, it will be a habit and I will continue with it throughout the year. I can't see why not.
> 
> The weather looks as if it will cooperate too. I spoke to Jean yesterday and she said they are forecasting 50's for the next week or so. I can only hope that it is true! Even though they still have snow on the ground, it should mostly be melted by then and without anymore new accumulation, the roads are fine. I am optimistic!
> 
> She also told me the painting classes are filling up - something that surprised me. Even though I had said I would teach up to twenty per class, in my mind I figured I would be happy if I had five or more students. But she said there are at least ten in each last she heard and there are several weeks left for others to sign up. That is truly exciting and a great bonus.
> 
> As for today, it is more printing and organization. I want to clean and detail the inside of the car so that it is sparkling clean to start out. It looks a little overcast today and it rained yesterday, but I think I will have a chance to bring "the monster" outside for me to work on it. I like having it showroom clean and am sure I can make it look just like new. After all, we will be living out of it for the next three weeks so I want it to be pleasant.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. Five more days of prep and then I need to hit the road. It will be here before I know it!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!


There you go, William! It always feels good to get a little 'spring cleaning' done!  I hope you have a great trip with good weather. I hope you take some pictures.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Details, Details . . . *

I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!

It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."

I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.

It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.

I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.

In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.

I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.

I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.

So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


Hey Sheila;

I thought it was onwards and sideways!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


Sideways would land me into the ocean, Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


you better stick to a folkdance and dance a quaddrille then 
if your cats behave like that then you most be very close to be ready to take off

its nice to hear about costumsevice that is at the same nevou as yours Sheila or at least seems to bee 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## Jack_T

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


I hope you are bringing a laptop so you can keep us posted in real time. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


I would be interested in just hearing about your journey and show, while in real time would be nice but I think it would interfere with your work so I would settle for whenever you can send a post! I wish you all the best and may you not forget and leave anything behind! Godspeed!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


Make the lists! Trust me. If I leave without checking them, I regret it ;-(( One time I asked a friend why he didn't go to any of the competitions I went to all over the western states? He said there was no way he could get all his equipment in order 500 miles from home and get a match shot without forgetting something or having some kind of failure. That is why there are lists and plan B's ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


I am going to try my best to keep up while I am away. At the very least, I will try to document everything and take lots of pictures so I can show them, if not right away, then later on. The show itself (from seeing the videos of previous years) seems like it will be incredible. I don't know how much time I will have actually during the show, but I should have some time before to get some good pictures.

As for the lists - read my post today. That is my #1 priority. Making lists so I don't forget everything. GMTA!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


Hi Sheila.

Tell your kitties "Hi" from my cat Smokey. (American short hair, solid black and the runt of the litter. She was a "rescue" about 8 years ago and is the cuddliest little ball of fluff alive)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details . . . *
> 
> I look around and there are "piles" everywhere. Piles of papers, patterns, wood pieces, etc. Even the cats know something is up, as Richard is flying back and forth through the house this morning like an idiot (well- as much as he can fly with a short runway!) Since I have sat down here this morning, he has ran the length of the apartment at full speed at least a dozen times, as if a rocket was lit under him. What a nut!
> 
> It's time to enlist one of the most important elements you can have when leaving on a trip or traveling - "the lists."
> 
> I found myself up and walking around at 3:30 am this morning thinking of stuff I had to do and bring and remember. That wasn't good. I still have four more days to go and if I spent the nights pondering like I did last night I am sure I will be exhausted by the time I leave on Tuesday. I almost just stayed up, but I knew full well that if I did, come around 2:00pm I would woefully regret it and hit the skids. I went through some emails and scouted Facebook for an hour or so and then I managed to think of things other than the trip long enough to feel sleepy and went back to sleep.
> 
> It is raining today and is also forecast to do so for the entire weekend. I am happy that I spent the day preparing and cleaning the car so even if it rains up until Tuesday, I am ready. There was part of me that felt guilty playing with the car yesterday while living among the clutter here in the house, but I think it was a good decision. Today I don't have any reason to leave the house and can really focus on getting many of the loose ends tied up and ready. I am close, but one good day is needed to really get a handle on things. I am looking ahead to a good and productive day.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked last night when I received an email from Jeannie that the paint brushes arrived for the classes. It was a mere two days since I talked to the girl at the brush company and after the previous six plus weeks with little communication from them, it amazed me that they were there already. I suppose once they got it in gear, they worked in high speed. AND she told me that the brushes that she sent were the elusive deerfoot stippler brushes that I had requested. I give them a 10+ for scoring a fourth quarter touchdown. The first thing on my list after the blog here is to write the girl I talked to a nice "thank you" letter for coming through for me. That is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> In looking at the UPS tracking number that was given to me by Ray from Seyco, the Excalibur saw is on the truck and should be delivered to Jeannie's today. That is also exciting news and I can't wait to see it and try it out. I received a call from Ray and he wants me to call him as I am setting it up to go over a check list and make sure that all is in order. He said that he usually does these things himself, but since the saw was shipped directly from General International in Tennessee, he was unable to do so and he wants to be sure everything is set up right. I have heard many stories about him and the wonderful service he gives his customers, and I am happy that he not only has such a great reputation, but in the short time I have dealt with him so far, has shown that the reputation is warranted. This is going to be a great chapter in my life. I can feel it.
> 
> I don't have much more to report but "onward and onward". I had a great time reacquainting myself with my car yesterday and getting it ready for the trip. Somehow it made it seem more "real". After thinking about it for months, it is sometimes hard to believe that in reality it is only a couple of days away. I'm in the home stretch now and feel really good about everything. I apologize for all you hard-core woodworkers that my blogs here have not focused much on making projects, but I think that this trip is going to be a nice way to show a different side of woodworking.
> 
> I plan on taking a lot of pictures, not only of the show, but of the classes and the learning center and of course the offices at the magazine so you can all come along with us on this trip and get a feel as to what it is about. I don't know if I mentioned it here before, but I may even be able to meet up with Rivergirl (Kelly) on my way to Chicago if our schedules work out. I will be driving kind of by her place and we are going to try to meet for lunch on my way across. That will really be cool.
> 
> So for today, I had better get to it. I hope you all have a great one!


Somehow I thought you were a 'cat person!' 

I will miss my 'babies' a lot! :/


----------



## scrollgirl

*Land of the Lists*

It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.

I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.

I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.

I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.

It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!

Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.

Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.

The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.

I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.

All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.

So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine! 

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Goood morning Sheila early on today 

it wuold have been a bummer to stay at the border with out the passport
and have them spliting the hole load apart just to see what you hide

if you do that to Keith then remember it shuold bee an old framesaw and call it ExcaliburART 
or you can ask Shipwright if you can borrow his chevalet
here is the link if you havn´t seen it
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/series/3745

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Good morning Sheila,

Are you sure you'll be able to get everything into your car?

Don't forget your passport. If you haven't crossed the border in awhile, you'll be amazed how strick they've become.

I can sympathize about the sleeping. It only gets worse with age.

Have a good day, John


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Hi Sheila.

On those lists, nowhere did I see the most important item…

*YOU!*

(grin)

Go get 'em, gal!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Oh,* yah*! I forgot! LOL


----------



## SallySpiral

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Spent today at the Learning Center and took another class with Giles Gilson (www.gilesgilson.com) on concept and design - you are going to have such a creative overload after meeting everyone! We spent a good amount of time brainstorming, and I rembered the really old days in the chat room when we would do the same thing. I miss those times with Warren Kafitz, Dirk, BJ and Patty and Young Leldon who we - at least some did - picked on all the time.
Don't forget your pillows - in all my traveling I find if I have my own pillow at night it keeps me grounded and smells like home.
Now again we need to talk - this time its gonna be foods you like and foods you hate and plan for the week you return!
Its going to be chilly & dry - so much for the 50's and sunny. If anyone wants to see her destination www.nwawoodworkingshow.org
BTW the saw is well over 21 pounds and the box is 2/3 as tall as I am.

Much Love


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


So it won't fit in the Mustang????

LOL - JK ;D

I Can't Wait!!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Shelia, I think it is tiime fo make a list of lists, so you don't forget any of them ;-)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


Sheila, you seem to be working yourself into a stupour. Relax. You've thought of everything you can. You are now in such a position that if (and I do mean if) something goes awry you have the resources clear to deal with it. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Land of the Lists*
> 
> It's getting to be that time. The final countdown. I wish I could say that I was sleeping a bit easier, but I think that the excitement is just too much. I awoke up earlier than I wanted to this morning and I almost went back to bed, but I had already had the first sip of coffee and it tasted soooo good that it wasn't worth parting with it. Besides, I have lots to do today and an early start would probably be good.
> 
> I finished most of my printing yesterday. I have a nice little box of note cards with prints of my paintings on them and they are all packaged beautifully in the clear sleeves. They look nice and professional. It may seem silly to sell such a thing at a woodworking show, but from my own experiences and also from talking to Jean, she thought they may do well there. I found that many times couples go to these types of shows together - even if both aren't interested in woodworking and it seems that jewelry and art items do sell well to the spouses of the woodworking addicts.
> 
> I sell the note cards at a fairly reasonable price, and when I used to attend the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal and also do some of the craft shows, I was amazed at how well they did. There were many times when I had a slow day when those little cards would help me through. It never hurts to have a back up plan. It was a nice chance for people to get copies of my paintings rather cheaply. I even had many who said they were going to frame them.
> 
> I also ordered some prints of my paintings to have on hand "just in case" there are those who are interested. With all the people that are attending this show, I figured it wouldn't hurt to have them there so people can see I do also paint. There is a place that I order them from in New York that does an incredible job on them. I send them digital files and they send the prints. They offer high quality archival paper and as with the note cards, I package them beautifully and professionally with acid-free archival material. They always seem to sell too.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have these things with me. I don't know when I am going to get this kind of exposure again and I want to be prepared. I understand that a couple of years ago, one of Hillary Clinton's decorators was at the show looking to commission woodworkers for some work. Jeannie told me the entire story and to be honest I forgot it, but she also told me of other high end commissions that were offered at previous shows. She said this year that one booth had a handful of pieces that were worth (collectively) over a million dollars. Yikes! I am sure from the previous pictures that this is going to be not only a woodworking show, but also a beautiful art gallery on display. I promise lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Today it is going to be time to make several final lists. I need a list for the scroll sawing class, a list for the painting class, as well as a list for the booth. Then there will be the "general list" of stuff that I will need every day (like socks and underwear!) It dawned on me the other night that I need my passport (DUH!) For years before I had my "Landed" papers here in Canada I carried it around with me in my purse. But since then, I have it in a safe place here at my home. I could see driving 10 hours and getting to the border only to remember that it is safely tucked away here at home! That sounds like something that I would do.
> 
> Camera, charger, computer, charger, projects, wood, etc, etc. I wonder what I am going to wind up forgetting? Hopefully nothing that I can't easily obtain once there. The extra day I will have prior to the set up day will be so important for pulling everything together. I am so happy that I am going earlier than necessary. It will give me a chance to acclimate to the place and take a breath.
> 
> The saw arrived yesterday too and the stand. In watching the tracking, it said it was 21 lbs. I was thinking it would be just my luck if they sent the stand and by some glitch in the system they didn't send the saw! That would be funny. (Not really - but kind of!) I told Jean we could have Keith sit on the stand with a hand saw and wear a hat that said "Excalibur" on it.
> 
> I don't know how much time I will get to actually use the saw at the booth. They are going to have me booked pretty full and I have lots of customers that said they are going to be there. There is going to be several of our friends from Steve Good's site and Facebook and I am really excited to meet them face to face. We all kind of talk almost every day much like our group of 'regulars' is here and it will be wonderful to actually see everyone eye to eye. We are going to try to do a group photo so that will be (another) highlight.
> 
> All in all, I am doing pretty well and not in a panic yet. I hope I don't get there. There is no reason I should if I keep focused on the path that I am on.
> 
> So with that said, it will be another day of odds and ends. It looks like it will be decent out and I hate to jinx myself but it appears that the weather will cooperate and that winter is (for the moment) done. I am going to spend the day, not only writing lists, but also checking things off of them. I already have a nice pile of "things to go" that I keep adding to. So far it all looks like it will fit fine!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that you are all experiencing the same. Have a fun and creative day!


I know you are right, Martyn. I know once I drive away I will feel much better. I can't wait until Tuesday. At that point what will be will be. Jeannie is such a fun and wonderful person and I am sure once I am in her company I will be able to relax more. It is just that I am so honored that they asked me. I want it to all be right.

Rachmoninoff always brings me to a good place. The second piano concerto is my favorite. You can bet that is one of the first disks that I will be packing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Odds and Ends*

Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.

We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.

I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.

The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.

We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.

Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.

Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:










That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.

We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.

With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.

I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.

So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)

I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.

Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".

It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.

If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson

Have a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.
> 
> We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.
> 
> I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.
> 
> The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.
> 
> We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.
> 
> Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.
> 
> Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.
> 
> We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.
> 
> With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.
> 
> I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.
> 
> So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)
> 
> I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.
> 
> Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".
> 
> It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday!


The cats are not guarding them FOR you. They are guarding against you picking them up. They know something is up and they don't want you going nowhere. Animals are funny that way. They don't know exactly what is going on. They just know they don't like it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.
> 
> We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.
> 
> I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.
> 
> The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.
> 
> We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.
> 
> Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.
> 
> Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.
> 
> We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.
> 
> With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.
> 
> I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.
> 
> So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)
> 
> I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.
> 
> Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".
> 
> It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday!


I believe you are correct, William. Richard (my red tabby) spent the night in the empty box on the top left. Perhaps they think they could sneak and come with!


----------



## Woodbutcher3

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.
> 
> We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.
> 
> I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.
> 
> The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.
> 
> We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.
> 
> Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.
> 
> Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.
> 
> We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.
> 
> With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.
> 
> I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.
> 
> So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)
> 
> I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.
> 
> Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".
> 
> It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday!


Although you have everything available on the network, I'd back up on CD just incase you can't get access at some point.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.
> 
> We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.
> 
> I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.
> 
> The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.
> 
> We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.
> 
> Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.
> 
> Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.
> 
> We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.
> 
> With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.
> 
> I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.
> 
> So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)
> 
> I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.
> 
> Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".
> 
> It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday!


I have made CD's of the pattern files to bring (and in case the house burns down while I am gone!  Ya never know!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.
> 
> We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.
> 
> I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.
> 
> The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.
> 
> We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.
> 
> Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.
> 
> Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.
> 
> We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.
> 
> With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.
> 
> I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.
> 
> So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)
> 
> I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.
> 
> Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".
> 
> It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday!


 good blog Sheila and if you ain´t cheating us with the picture … I start to believe you can
have it all in the Mustang 
on the return its another case . I hope you will get all the catalogs and flyers spread out on the show 
that will give you a little exstra room to all the things you will buy there .. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Well folks, its kind of the same old story. We've all heard the saying that "no news is good news" and I am happy to report that this is the case. It doesn't make for very interesting blog reading, but it makes for a very, very happy Scrollgirl.
> 
> We are at T-minus two days and all seems to be going well. As we get down to the nitty-gritty, there are still no disasters and it appears that everything is going as planned. Yesterday, upon inspecting the little skating pond set that I am bringing to display, I realized that I was short a bridge. I had given some of the sets away and it appears that I had gotten lazy and never made that last bridge and gave my own away. No biggie though. I whipped one up in about an hour in between doing everything else and all is well with the skating world again.
> 
> I printed out labels with my information and stuck them on each of the individual scroll saw blade samples that we are going to be passing out. I figured that anything that we give out should have my information on it so that at a later date people will be reminded how to get in touch with me. Just good PR I think. I also printed out business cards - lots of them - to distribute at the show.
> 
> The bulk of what we are bringing is paperwork it seems. We have two boxes of printed out patterns, as well as 200 full catalogs and 500 double-sided flyers which highlight some of our most recent projects - just in case the catalogs run out. After all, the catalogs are available for free download on the site and the flyer directs customers there. I realize that some people want to take home information from shows like this such as catalogs while others would prefer only small items like the business cards or flyers.
> 
> We are going to bring only one of the printers and ink systems with - just in case there is a run on a certain pattern or patterns and we need to replenish our stock. I have over 400 patterns on the site and it was impossible to print out copies of everything. We decided to print 10 copies of each of the newer patterns and best sellers and leave it at that. That was still a lot of patterns.
> 
> Then there is the projects. Deciding what to bring was not easy. We tried to bring a variety of different styles of scroll work and projects. Of course, I brought some of the candle trays. I think I will have only a couple of them set up at the table though. There are baskets and plaques - some with traditional scroll work, some with segmentation, some that are self-framing. And also there are ornaments of all different varieties. These projects will do double-duty as props for my lectures, as I will show the many different types of things you can accomplish on the scroll saw, as well as several different techniques.
> 
> Fortunately, these things are all pretty flat (except the baskets) and take up little room. Since most of the class supplies are already shipped and waiting at Jean's house, we don't have as big a load as you would think. Here is the pile of boxes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Coco sitting on the boxes. The cats are taking turns sitting on or around the boxes, much like they are guarding them for me.
> 
> We got the suitcases out of storage yesterday too. It appears that all of these boxes will fit in the back of the car, leaving nearly the entire trunk for the suitcases, printer and perhaps the laptop. I have a small nice suitcase and a matching duffel type bag to go with it, as well as a small carry on for toiletries. That should do fine. As I said, I am not a clothes horse at all and besides - the less clothing I bring, the more room for wood and tools.  Sometimes you just have to compromise.
> 
> With two more full days left, I think I am on top of things pretty well. Today I want to go over everything that I need to transfer from my main computer to the laptop. Everything is networked here so it is like one big database and I am quite spoiled in the fact that if something isn't on the computer that I am using at the time, I can easily access it through the network. That won't be the case once I leave though so I had better be sure that my files are all loaded up. I want to burn some music, too so I have some updated stuff for the five plus days of driving. It is funny though how even on our long road trips we use the sound system so little. But it will be good to have anyway.
> 
> I also want to go through every box and make a list for when we cross the border. I found that if we are organized and well-prepared, they tend to be much easier on you. I am going to number the boxes and list what is in each one and if needed I can present that to the customs agent when passing through. That will also help us stay organized at the show and it will be a great way to do the final check on the way out the door. It will be a good thing all around.
> 
> So all is well and good. I may even have time to do a final sweep and cleaning of the house before I go so that I can come home to a clean place. After three weeks on the road, the last thing I want to do is come home to a mess that I will need to clean. (Most of the guys won't understand that, but the ladies will. Sorry to sound sexist!)
> 
> I realize that these past couple of weeks haven't probably been the most exciting for you to read about. But sometimes in business you just need to take the time to lay a good foundation - mundane as it may seem - to insure that what you build on top of it is solid. Preparing for this trip has been all-consuming for the past several weeks for me. In the 'old days' I would have been pushing myself to do extra projects that I could bring with and dazzle people with at the show. But this time around, that hasn't even been a consideration.
> 
> Have I become lazy? I don't think so. I think I am finally learning to have confidence in what I am at the moment. I think the time to dazzle people will be after I return, after I am exposed to all these new techniques and people and as Jeannie said yesterday - I am filled with "creative overload". In the past I would have in the last week started "just one more project" and would in all probability been scrambling to get it finished as I was walking out the door. But somehow I don't see the need to do that. What I have here with me now is what got people's attention in the first place. I am proud of what I have accomplished in the past year or so and I believe it accurately depicts my capabilities. I find that I am comfortable in my place in life and I will do OK. As Popeye says - "I yam what I yam".
> 
> It is a good feeling to be in this frame of mind. Instead of being frazzled or worried or nervous, it leaves me calm and excited about all the opportunity that waits for me. I can honestly say that I have never approached a show with this mindset before and it feels incredible to be able to do so. Perhaps I am maturing after all. Instead of worrying about what can go wrong, I have learned to anticipate all the wonderful possibilities.
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday!


I think everything will fit fine, Dennis! We are probably going to rent a small trailer for on the way home. I have a trailer hitch on the car already. Otherwise, getting the saw home could be tough. We aren't going to bring any of the paper stuff back though. So most of it will stay. I suppose we will see. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready to Launch*

We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.

Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."

As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .

After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.

Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .

I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.

Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.

I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.

I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.

So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Morning Sheila, I'm up early(for me) as I'm getting my roof shingles replaced today. We are wishing you a very safe and fun trip with lots of new knowledge gained. I am saying that today instead of tomorrow so you can read this and have the blessings from us. We will be praying that everything goes smoothly for you and that if any "glitches" should occur, that they are minor and perhaps memorable? Take care and drive safely and may the "NUTS" on the road be elsewheres from you!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Thanks so much, Erwin! I will certainly do my best to update everyone. I am sure I will have a lot to show! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Hi Sheila;

I wish for you a very happy, safe and successful trip.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


it seems to me you are ready to launch with a big burn out of smoke from the tires … LOL

and I understand you wery well using a cordless mouse on the laptop 
you ain´t the only one that think those pads is something the devil has invented while the 
big mand had turned his head away for a second 

have a safe trip 
Dennis


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


I can't wait to hear all your adventures from the trip!! Have a great time!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Hi Sheila.

Break a leg!

Paul


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


have a wonderful

it's not just a wood show

it's family
and life

enjoy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Have fun and don't worry about nothin"!!


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Good Luck, Sheila!!!! I'm sure everything will be just fine.

And, once you get used to a laptop, you'll get used to the keyboard. I'd be lost without my wireless mouse. The multiple USB portable port is a nice accessory, also. If you have WORD, or even e-mail, you can type your blog there and make use of their spell-checker, and then copy and paste to your blog….unless you've already thought of that.

Have fun-don't forget that.

Verna


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


I thought you had to have a cordless mouse with a laptop. Oooooh! That's what that rectangular looking pad thingy does? I thought that was only for a weird game they installed on my computer called "chase the link while cursing the computer".
I used to burn CDs for my vehicle like you mentioned. Then I would leave the house only to later find that the song I really would like to hear at the moment isn't burned on any of the disks I brought. My lovely wife got me an MP3 player for Christmas that hold I think 16 gigabytes of music. Now I have most of my music with me at all times. She tried, but couldn't find one with enough capacity to hold all my music. 16 gigs is still a lot though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Launch*
> 
> We're down to the final day here - and not a moment too soon. I think if I had any more time to think, prepare or plan I would drive myself crazy. I haven't been in crazy state of mind though. Quite the opposite. I have been quite calm and happy. I even took some time out to play a bit of Scrabble on my Facebook.
> 
> Yesterday my site was down for almost the entire day. I first noticed when I tried to post my blog on it early in the morning. (I copy this blog to it every morning). I was going to log into customer support, but I soon discovered that not only was it my site that was down, but the entire host company that I couldn't get to. Somehow this made me feel better. It wasn't "just me."
> 
> As I checked throughout the day, I had a minute or so of fear. What if the company which hosted my site went under? After all, in this economic climate, you hear about stuff like that happening all the time. If they were to go under, would they even notify us about it, or would they just pull the plug and be gone? Hummm. . . .
> 
> After several hours of checking, around 2pm I saw a different error when I tried to access their site. I found comfort in that because it at least meant that they were working on it. In another few hours, I tried their home page again and not all the elements, but half of them were working. I knew that things would be OK. By 7pm or so, things were back up and running and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now a couple of months ago, I would have probably been really bothered by this. I would have spent the day trying to figure out what was wrong and worrying. Yesterday however I just 'let it go' and waited until it got fixed. Am I finally learning? Perhaps . .
> 
> I sorted and rearranged everything that will be going with me and made my list for the customs people, if needed. I know that may sound like I am going overboard, but in my travels back and forth across the border, I have learned that you need to be ready for the unexpected. Most of the time, the agents are friendly and don't say a word to you besides "have a nice stay." But occasionally you get someone who has to know every single thing you are carrying with you down to the last stick of gum in your purse. It took me all of ten minutes to type up a list of what was in each box and although I may not even need it, if I do it will make things much simpler.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day tidying up and burning some music to take with. I did most of the cleaning yesterday, as well as the laundry so there is really nothing for me to do besides this last minute stuff. I have to pack my clothes, but that has never been an issue with me. I never really saw the reasoning behind laboring about what to bring. I am glad it is a woodworking show because everyone dresses pretty casual. Casual works well for me, as it is the story of my life. I may bring one outfit that is a bit dressier, but then I think that I won't really be needing that either. Even when I am in Chicago, there isn't anyone that I will be seeing that will be dressing up too much. I don't think we will be at any formal dinners or things of that sort either.
> 
> I am going to try to post as regularly as I can, but things may be off schedule for the next few weeks as you can imagine. Most importantly, I am going to try to keep a good record with pictures and upload them to my Picasa albums as much as possible. I was thinking of taking some videos of the show with my camera, but I am not sure as to how it will come out and the uploading time may inhibit me from doing so. I don't know what type of connections I will be on. At the very least, I will try to dump my day's pictures onto the hard drive of my laptop to deal with later on. That will give me a clean slate each day as far as my camera goes and keep things manageable.
> 
> I want to apologize now for the soon-to-be atrocious typing that I will certainly be imposing on you in the next couple of weeks. I really do despise that keyboard from the laptop and I found I have great difficulty with it. I am certain that if I gain any new readers, they will surely think that i am illiterate. I am bringing a USB cordless mouse so I don't have to deal with that tiny pad on the laptop. That is another thing I have trouble managin There are some things I just never want to learn.
> 
> So with that all said, I suppose I am ready. This will be a wonderful adventure and I know it will be the experience of a lifetime for me.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Thank you all so much! I know it will be a great time! I am ready to go soon and promise to keep you all with me on my trails. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Room to Spare!*

Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.

I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'

But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.

Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.

"What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.

"Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.

"Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.

He looked at me like I had two heads.

I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.

"Caveat emptor"

Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.

I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!! 

But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .

The "necessities"










And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:



















Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!

I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.

I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.

It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.

We are prepared.

It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted. 

Have a great day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Be careful, but most of all, HAVE FUN!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


You did it, Sheila. You got the car packed.

Now let's hope you get a sympathic border patrol who won't demand you umpack everything.

We're wishing you a productive and enjoyable the trip. We're looking forward to reports.


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, you and yours be careful and have a great time!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila,
Nice stowage but still I am not pleased about it…. The way we secure things onboard ship is different. We have to think of the movement of the ship and there should be tightness and stability of the stowage. Similarly, please have it also on your stowage. What if you apply sudden brake, or a sharp curve and one will fall directly to your front… it will disturbed your driving. I prefer that you lash it firmly … a masking tape will help…. I mean make it as one big box by taping them. In that way no movement. Also, stabilitiy.. the heavier stuff (not the big one) should be on the lower part to make it more stable… Can you still see the back on your mirror?... Just caring… Careful and be safe.. My prayers for your safe travel!
God Bless!


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


It's not the car your wood working grandma owned!!!!

Have a nice trip!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


OOH yes I´m looking …. LOL
I would have gessed you wuold have taken the backseat out 
but I have to second Bert … so at least take the printer down from the shelf 
you don´t want a thing like that fly forward under a surpricing stop … it cuold kill one of you

the worst/werd I have seen was one who had a first aid kit in a plasticbox on the rear windowshelf 
like almost everybody ells in europe back then …. the box only waight ca ½ kg … well you got the picture 
today they are made as a softbox

drive safly

Dennis


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


have a safe and enjoyable time

you can mount the excalibur
on the hood
if need's be
for the journey home


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila.

For the trip home, just put the top down and lash the Excaliber on top of everything. (grin)

Since you have all that extra room, how about spinning by Winnipeg and taking yours truly *with *you?

Have fun.

Paul


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Won't the Excalibur be hard to pull out of a car or is it just hard to pull out of a stone?

Have a good trip and a wonderful time.


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, I could NEVER be that efficient at packing!!! (I am an official member of the Wood Hoarder's Anonymous and the Pack Rat Anonymous Associations :<) .) You really did well.

I do have to agree that I wouldn't want those boxes to hit you in the back of the head-please be careful.

Have Fun!!


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


That Excalibur would make an awesome hood ornament.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


hi sheila
thoughts and admiration go with you both, go knock em dead..


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Remember- you will empty all those boxes and sell all your stuff at the event- and have an empty seat for the return trip- viva excalibur. I had a mustang for years- big fat engine. They don't rolll well.. and neither did I.  But man I loved that car. I hope you have a v8 in that thing- all that weight going all that distance will burn some engine parts.  Have fun!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, all! We made it to Augusta Maine tonight. We had to go to two border places because the customs agent considered this a "commercial' visit. Oh, well, I was glad I made a list of what each box contained. That helped a lot along with the ad from the magazine saying I was teaching at the show. They checked all out and he was very nice to us. It took an extra hour but not bad really.

As far as the stuff being stable, it is. Everything is secured so not to slide about or move forward. And we can see out the back. Honestly.  I may have taken the pic before we did that part. Oh, and the heavier stuff is on the bottom too - all the paperwork. Thanks for caring 

More Tomorrow!

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Room to Spare!*
> 
> Sometimes I'm really good! For those of you who doubted we would be able to fit all the stuff we needed for the show in the little Mustang, I get to say "I told you so!" LOL I don't mean this in a nasty way at all, but I must say that I am pretty darn proud that we were able to fit everything in - and even had room to spare.
> 
> I suppose that I am so proud because before I had Mustang(s) I had a 1990 Buick Regal. If any of you are familiar with them, you know that you could fit another small vehicle in the trunk of it - not to mention the large rear back seat. It was the ideal car for me when my children were growing up, as we always had plenty of 'equipment.'
> 
> But when I graduated to my first Mustang (a 2000 V-6) it was quite a shock to have about a quarter of the room that the good old Buick had. But I adapted.
> 
> Three years later, when I moved up to this car, with its killer sound system, I thought I would drop when after I signed the paperwork on the car and asked if the trunk was much smaller because it was a convertible. The salesman said "no, it is only about 3" shorter" and opened the trunk for me to look.
> 
> "What's all that?" I asked as I looked into the tiny trunk with a rack and two large boxes on each side.
> 
> "Well, that is your Mach 1000 sound system." he replied.
> 
> "Can you take it out?" I blurted out, thinking about the upcoming wood shows and wondering how I would get everything I needed to fit in.
> 
> He looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> I honestly didn't realize that having that type of sound system would require the use of so much of the already limited space.
> 
> "Caveat emptor"
> 
> Over a short period of time I have learned to love and live with the music system. I figured out that it was better to have cool sound than trunk space. Like living in my little one bedroom, my car has taught me to minimize the amount of "stuff" that I have or cart around with me. And that isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I did have a trailer hitch installed and I expect I will be renting a trailer for the ride home. After all, I will be carting home a NEW EXCALIBUR SAW!!!!
> 
> But for those of you disbelievers (Dennis - are you looking???) here are the pictures . . .
> 
> The "necessities"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below are two more pictures of how nicely it all fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the trunk is still completely EMPTY! I do still have to put in my two medium size suitcases and my travel bags and there is one other small box with miscellaneous thing in it, but that is all. As the title of this post reads - there will even be room to spare!
> 
> I am quite proud of the accomplishment, as we used every cubic inch available.
> 
> I am writing this last night to post this morning. We plan on shoving off early - how early? I don't know. If I am up early then there is no reason not to hit the road.
> 
> It is a great way to begin the trip. I hear it snowed in New York today and a storm is moving through. The doomsayers are telling me that there is more to come but I looked on the weather and it looks as if there will be little if any additional accumulation. Besides, we have an extra day and a half to get there if we need it.
> 
> We are prepared.
> 
> It's a great start to a great couple of weeks. I feel it in my heart that this will be a trip of a lifetime. I will do my best to keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, glad to see that our border patrol is working diligently to keep the riff -raff out of the U.S. via our northernmost borders. LOL It is snowing up there again these days so be careful driving!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Day 2 - More Travel*

We made it through the first day pretty well. There are funny stories, of course and incidents, but I am going to keep this really short today for obvious reasons.

Getting through customs and over the border was a lot more than we thought it would be. Usually the Canadians are the ones that scrutinize everything because they like to slap taxes on all that you bring over. But I was surprised that it was the US customs agents that were being pretty picky.

Since the boxes were filled with mostly paperwork for the show, they classified us as 'business trip' and sent us to a different border crossing about 5 miles up the road. At this time, it was starting to snow and very gloomy out. We had to go to the new center where all the trucks crossed and I think in part they just wanted to show off the new facility.

Fortunately, it was like a ghost town and no one was really there save a few truck going though. We had to park and go inside and of the three agents there, we were fortunate that what seemed to be the friendliest offered to help.

Long story short, we filled out forms and he came out to inspect some boxes, but I had labeled each one to match the list and could pull any of them out to verify the contents immediately. He was nice and even offered to copy the form for us that passed us through, in case we had some stuff left to bring back over. He said we may not need it but you never know.

We are ahead of the driving schedule today, although we have been at or under the limit. We did have one meeting with the law that I will talk about later, but it was more stupid than anything. It was while we were in the town of Amhurst crossing to New Brunswick and my partner was driving.

So all is good. We should be at Jeannies by late afternoon and we will have time all evening and tomorrow to get to know the area and set up will begin Friday.

So that's all for now. The weather is holding and fortunately non of the snow stuck. These roads in Maine were pretty steep but we are all major highway now so we should be fine.

Thanks for all the nice thoughts and I hope you have a Wonderful day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Day 2 - More Travel*
> 
> We made it through the first day pretty well. There are funny stories, of course and incidents, but I am going to keep this really short today for obvious reasons.
> 
> Getting through customs and over the border was a lot more than we thought it would be. Usually the Canadians are the ones that scrutinize everything because they like to slap taxes on all that you bring over. But I was surprised that it was the US customs agents that were being pretty picky.
> 
> Since the boxes were filled with mostly paperwork for the show, they classified us as 'business trip' and sent us to a different border crossing about 5 miles up the road. At this time, it was starting to snow and very gloomy out. We had to go to the new center where all the trucks crossed and I think in part they just wanted to show off the new facility.
> 
> Fortunately, it was like a ghost town and no one was really there save a few truck going though. We had to park and go inside and of the three agents there, we were fortunate that what seemed to be the friendliest offered to help.
> 
> Long story short, we filled out forms and he came out to inspect some boxes, but I had labeled each one to match the list and could pull any of them out to verify the contents immediately. He was nice and even offered to copy the form for us that passed us through, in case we had some stuff left to bring back over. He said we may not need it but you never know.
> 
> We are ahead of the driving schedule today, although we have been at or under the limit. We did have one meeting with the law that I will talk about later, but it was more stupid than anything. It was while we were in the town of Amhurst crossing to New Brunswick and my partner was driving.
> 
> So all is good. We should be at Jeannies by late afternoon and we will have time all evening and tomorrow to get to know the area and set up will begin Friday.
> 
> So that's all for now. The weather is holding and fortunately non of the snow stuck. These roads in Maine were pretty steep but we are all major highway now so we should be fine.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts and I hope you have a Wonderful day!


Now you can always say your Mustang is big as an aighteenwheeler …. LOL
and you were very lucky it didn´t take longer in the costum , back when I did 
drive all over europe with loads it cuold take up to a day to cross a boarder and 
even more if it was outside the old westeurope

have a great day yourself Sheila and keith
take care
Dennis


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Day 2 - More Travel*
> 
> We made it through the first day pretty well. There are funny stories, of course and incidents, but I am going to keep this really short today for obvious reasons.
> 
> Getting through customs and over the border was a lot more than we thought it would be. Usually the Canadians are the ones that scrutinize everything because they like to slap taxes on all that you bring over. But I was surprised that it was the US customs agents that were being pretty picky.
> 
> Since the boxes were filled with mostly paperwork for the show, they classified us as 'business trip' and sent us to a different border crossing about 5 miles up the road. At this time, it was starting to snow and very gloomy out. We had to go to the new center where all the trucks crossed and I think in part they just wanted to show off the new facility.
> 
> Fortunately, it was like a ghost town and no one was really there save a few truck going though. We had to park and go inside and of the three agents there, we were fortunate that what seemed to be the friendliest offered to help.
> 
> Long story short, we filled out forms and he came out to inspect some boxes, but I had labeled each one to match the list and could pull any of them out to verify the contents immediately. He was nice and even offered to copy the form for us that passed us through, in case we had some stuff left to bring back over. He said we may not need it but you never know.
> 
> We are ahead of the driving schedule today, although we have been at or under the limit. We did have one meeting with the law that I will talk about later, but it was more stupid than anything. It was while we were in the town of Amhurst crossing to New Brunswick and my partner was driving.
> 
> So all is good. We should be at Jeannies by late afternoon and we will have time all evening and tomorrow to get to know the area and set up will begin Friday.
> 
> So that's all for now. The weather is holding and fortunately non of the snow stuck. These roads in Maine were pretty steep but we are all major highway now so we should be fine.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts and I hope you have a Wonderful day!


Happy travels and have a great show.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Day 2 - More Travel*
> 
> We made it through the first day pretty well. There are funny stories, of course and incidents, but I am going to keep this really short today for obvious reasons.
> 
> Getting through customs and over the border was a lot more than we thought it would be. Usually the Canadians are the ones that scrutinize everything because they like to slap taxes on all that you bring over. But I was surprised that it was the US customs agents that were being pretty picky.
> 
> Since the boxes were filled with mostly paperwork for the show, they classified us as 'business trip' and sent us to a different border crossing about 5 miles up the road. At this time, it was starting to snow and very gloomy out. We had to go to the new center where all the trucks crossed and I think in part they just wanted to show off the new facility.
> 
> Fortunately, it was like a ghost town and no one was really there save a few truck going though. We had to park and go inside and of the three agents there, we were fortunate that what seemed to be the friendliest offered to help.
> 
> Long story short, we filled out forms and he came out to inspect some boxes, but I had labeled each one to match the list and could pull any of them out to verify the contents immediately. He was nice and even offered to copy the form for us that passed us through, in case we had some stuff left to bring back over. He said we may not need it but you never know.
> 
> We are ahead of the driving schedule today, although we have been at or under the limit. We did have one meeting with the law that I will talk about later, but it was more stupid than anything. It was while we were in the town of Amhurst crossing to New Brunswick and my partner was driving.
> 
> So all is good. We should be at Jeannies by late afternoon and we will have time all evening and tomorrow to get to know the area and set up will begin Friday.
> 
> So that's all for now. The weather is holding and fortunately non of the snow stuck. These roads in Maine were pretty steep but we are all major highway now so we should be fine.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts and I hope you have a Wonderful day!


Glad to hear the customs people were reasonable. i used to travel to Canada for black powder shooting matches. There were some interesting times at the border. My wife said it was because I am hard of hearing. She said they always thought I was trying to figure out what the answer should be when I was trying to figure out what the question was ;-)

One time two cars of friends were traveling together. The first one through told the customs agent the car behind them were smugglers ;-)) It took them a couple of hours to get through the border! I have always wondered why the customs agent would believe a tip like that. How would anyone know the car behind them is full of contraband? I would be more inclined to suspect the tipper than the tippee.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Day 2 - More Travel*
> 
> We made it through the first day pretty well. There are funny stories, of course and incidents, but I am going to keep this really short today for obvious reasons.
> 
> Getting through customs and over the border was a lot more than we thought it would be. Usually the Canadians are the ones that scrutinize everything because they like to slap taxes on all that you bring over. But I was surprised that it was the US customs agents that were being pretty picky.
> 
> Since the boxes were filled with mostly paperwork for the show, they classified us as 'business trip' and sent us to a different border crossing about 5 miles up the road. At this time, it was starting to snow and very gloomy out. We had to go to the new center where all the trucks crossed and I think in part they just wanted to show off the new facility.
> 
> Fortunately, it was like a ghost town and no one was really there save a few truck going though. We had to park and go inside and of the three agents there, we were fortunate that what seemed to be the friendliest offered to help.
> 
> Long story short, we filled out forms and he came out to inspect some boxes, but I had labeled each one to match the list and could pull any of them out to verify the contents immediately. He was nice and even offered to copy the form for us that passed us through, in case we had some stuff left to bring back over. He said we may not need it but you never know.
> 
> We are ahead of the driving schedule today, although we have been at or under the limit. We did have one meeting with the law that I will talk about later, but it was more stupid than anything. It was while we were in the town of Amhurst crossing to New Brunswick and my partner was driving.
> 
> So all is good. We should be at Jeannies by late afternoon and we will have time all evening and tomorrow to get to know the area and set up will begin Friday.
> 
> So that's all for now. The weather is holding and fortunately non of the snow stuck. These roads in Maine were pretty steep but we are all major highway now so we should be fine.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts and I hope you have a Wonderful day!


Hi Sheila.

Why is the old song "Mustang Sally" running through my head? (grin)

I used to live in Windsor and was active with the university fencing team. We were invited to spend an evening with the boys and girls of the Wayne State team. Imagine the look on the border guard's face when the thing tgucked in my belt was a cased Japanese sword? I was supposed to do a Ken-Jutsu demo and I'm glad I was early enough for them to get through to the university and confirm my story. You see, I was traveling on my Honda motorcycle and had noplace else to keep it!

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Settling In - Let the Fun Begin*

This is so unusual being in a different place and having my routine changed. I suppose that I am quite the proverbial "creature of habit". More so than I would have thought.

I am going to the Center today and I promise to have some pictures of that added in later. Now I get to start meeting people and learning. I am very excited.

We made it to Jeannie's by afternoon, as planned. The rest of the trip was uneventful, which was good because much of the Northeast was being hit with a storm. Besides a few minutes of it snowing, it was dry and clear. No news is good news in that case.

I apologize for not responding to all your comments. I will try as much as I can but the time constraints are hard to deal with. I am sure you all understand. I still enjoy hearing from you and I want to share all the fun things that I am going to see. I probably will go into lots of detail about things when I get back, but these short messages here will also help me remember all that I want to share.

We are having dinner with Robert, my editor tonight and that will be a great experience. It will be great to hear of all that he has planned in the future for the magazine and hopefully I can participate in some of the things.

I will also meet the people from the NWA club today and that should prove to be fun.

I have to run now, so that will be all for now. I will get pictures up as soon as possible.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In - Let the Fun Begin*
> 
> This is so unusual being in a different place and having my routine changed. I suppose that I am quite the proverbial "creature of habit". More so than I would have thought.
> 
> I am going to the Center today and I promise to have some pictures of that added in later. Now I get to start meeting people and learning. I am very excited.
> 
> We made it to Jeannie's by afternoon, as planned. The rest of the trip was uneventful, which was good because much of the Northeast was being hit with a storm. Besides a few minutes of it snowing, it was dry and clear. No news is good news in that case.
> 
> I apologize for not responding to all your comments. I will try as much as I can but the time constraints are hard to deal with. I am sure you all understand. I still enjoy hearing from you and I want to share all the fun things that I am going to see. I probably will go into lots of detail about things when I get back, but these short messages here will also help me remember all that I want to share.
> 
> We are having dinner with Robert, my editor tonight and that will be a great experience. It will be great to hear of all that he has planned in the future for the magazine and hopefully I can participate in some of the things.
> 
> I will also meet the people from the NWA club today and that should prove to be fun.
> 
> I have to run now, so that will be all for now. I will get pictures up as soon as possible.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Ditto , have fun 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Setting Up*

Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.

Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.

Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.

So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.

Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.

We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.

We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.

I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.

I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.

So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one! 

Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.

So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!

Have and incredible day! I know I will!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Up*
> 
> Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.
> 
> Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.
> 
> So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.
> 
> We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.
> 
> We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.
> 
> I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.
> 
> I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.
> 
> So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one!
> 
> Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.
> 
> So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!
> 
> Have and incredible day! I know I will!


Hi Sheila;

Sounds like you're off to a great start. I kind of miss the excitement of doing shows. All except the nerves part, at least.

I wish you the best of success.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Up*
> 
> Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.
> 
> Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.
> 
> So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.
> 
> We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.
> 
> We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.
> 
> I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.
> 
> I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.
> 
> So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one!
> 
> Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.
> 
> So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!
> 
> Have and incredible day! I know I will!


Glad things seemed to be going somewhat as planned. Speaking of plan, I thought you were staying at your friend's house. I think I remember you saying that in a previous blog. It seems like you're staying in a Hotel now though. Did the plans change or you just change your mind (or I misunderstood)? Either way, you'll probably be happier in the hotel. From experience of doing it both ways on different trips, I know that hotels offer more personal time and space than staying with someone else. Staying at someone else's home required adhering strickly to their schedule, habits, and sometimes, annoyances. 
The driving thing isn't strickly a man thing every time. I like driving locally. If and when we go out of town though, my wife does most of the driving. I have driven all over the country when I was younger. I feel I've done enough of it. My wife on the other hand, loves to drive long distances. So I let her have it. I'm happy in the passenger's seat enjoying the scenery.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Up*
> 
> Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.
> 
> Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.
> 
> So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.
> 
> We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.
> 
> We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.
> 
> I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.
> 
> I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.
> 
> So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one!
> 
> Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.
> 
> So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!
> 
> Have and incredible day! I know I will!


One thing I love about coming back to America is that I can get stuff that isn't available to me in Canada!










Seasoned Pepper is really great stuff! I think I am going to bring a couple of bottle back. And "easy cheese" is really a yummy treat, too! I almost forgot about it until I saw it at the store.

My friend Lee who is watching my cats asked me to see if I could find pork rinds for him. He never had them before and heard about them. I used to eat them as a kid. They are probably considered disgusting to most, but they really are good once in a while. They used to sell them with little packages of hot sauce in the bag to sprinkle on them. MMMmmm! I'll probably gain 100 lbs in the next three weeks!

And William - Yes, you read right. We were going to stay with Jeannie and Bill for a couple of nights, although we were planning to get a hotel the nights of the show. They were so busy getting prepared (Jeannie is one of the main planners of the show and so is Bill) that we didn't want to get in their way and decided it would be better to get our own room. We have a beautiful room and they gave us a good rate and we have a refrigerator and microwave and they have a nice hot breakfast every morning, which saves us a bit each day. It was well worth the expense. 

Ok - time to go again. I'll check back in later.

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Up*
> 
> Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.
> 
> Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.
> 
> So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.
> 
> We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.
> 
> We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.
> 
> I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.
> 
> I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.
> 
> So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one!
> 
> Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.
> 
> So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!
> 
> Have and incredible day! I know I will!


Can't wait for tomorrow Sheila. It will be great to meet you and Keith. We plan on being there as the show opens.

See you there
The Scroller and Toler


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Up*
> 
> Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.
> 
> Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.
> 
> So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.
> 
> We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.
> 
> We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.
> 
> I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.
> 
> I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.
> 
> So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one!
> 
> Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.
> 
> So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!
> 
> Have and incredible day! I know I will!


have a great weekend 
but don´t eat too many of the porkskins ….lol
now you have made me hungry for them too

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Up*
> 
> Well, we will finally be able to get into the convention hall and set things up today. We will also be able to meet everyone who is involved in the show.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. I am really really glad that we got here when we did but I felt like it was one of those "wait to hurry up" types of days. Jeannie and her husband Bill were busy with the final preparations, as you can imagine. Keith and I spent most of the morning looking around and shopping.
> 
> Our hotel is right on the edge of a huge shopping strip, where there are numerous stores and restaurants on both sides of the streets. It so much reminds me of Chicago when everything was right at my fingertips. There is a huge Lowe's and a Super Wal-Mart right next to the hotel, and we went in there for a bit for some snacks to keep in the room and just to look around. It certainly brought back memories of the big city life.
> 
> So does the traffic.  There are no stop lights from where I live in Meteghan until you reach Yarmouth which is 40 minutes away and I think Keith was a bit overwhelmed by the amount of traffic. It is the first time that I am driving since we left home (I think it is a "man thing" - sorry guys!) But I grew up with driving in the city and besides my ditch incident which was totally different circumstances, I haven't had an accident. In any case it works for now.
> 
> Last night we had dinner with my editor from Creative Woodworks Magazine, Robert Becker. We were also lucky enough to have Wes Demerest and his wife Alice join us. Wes (who we all call "uncle Wes") is one of the main photographers for the magazine and also works in several other capacities for them. I have come to know him and his wife very well throughout the years and it was wonderful to see them after almost seven years since my last major show with them. They honestly looked exactly the same and were warm and friendly as usual.
> 
> We had a beautiful Italian dinner and some great conversation about the industry in general as well as catching up personally with each other and I felt as if I hadn't missed a beat. These shows are great for strengthening relationships with colleagues, I believe. I feel like they not only sustain friendships, but create new ones. It was a wonderful and relaxing evening.
> 
> We got to visit with Jeannie and Bill, too for a bit in the afternoon. Even though they were doing last minute details, they invited us to come for a visit. While we were chatting, I went through my deliveries of paint and brushes and stuff for the classes and discovered that DecoArt didn't sent the Antiquing and Staining Gel for me to demo and pass out. It was an honest mistake, but it was to be part of my presentation and I need to see if I can find some today, at least enough to demonstrate. Just one of those things.
> 
> I was also sent some wrong brushes. One of them is quite a bit larger than what I ordered, but the class is still over a week away and either I will find some in Chicago or make due with what I have. I think I can make it work for them. Being flexible is what it is all about anyway.
> 
> I will get some pictures today, I promise. So far I have been settling here and sorting and have not really focused on getting pictures. The right time will come and there will be lots.
> 
> So that is the plan. All in all, things are going well and on schedule. I received my prints too and they look outstanding. I hope I sell at least one!
> 
> Jeannie and Bill had to go pick up some pieces for a display last night. The value of the pieces were at $250,000. She was nervous about even having them in her possession. It just goes to show the caliber of the pieces that will be here. I can't wait to see them AND meet the talented people who made them.
> 
> So that is it for now. I need to get to it, but wanted to update everyone while I could. I will post as often as I can. After the weeks and months of anticipation, the show is finally here! YAY!!!
> 
> Have and incredible day! I know I will!


It's funny what you can get in some parts of the world that is completely unavailable elsewhere. Anytime my Mom visits from Georgia, I have to get her to hunt down a certain brand (can't remember, and my memory, wife, isn't feeling well and is lying down) of canned sausage to bring with her. My wife grew up eating it when she visited family in South Carolina. Mom can get in Georgia. Ask them about ordering it here in stores and they look at you like you're nuts.
Pork rinds? Disgusting? That's ridiculous. Pork rinds was a staple food when I was growing up. Of course, we had hogs that were slaughtered every year and made out own. They were better than those you have in that bag.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Better Late Than Never*

Hi guys and girls! Is it too late to post today?? I hope not. It has been an incredibly eventful couple of days and this was the first chance I actually got to write. The show was crazy/busy today which is a great thing. I was there late last night doing the judging of the projects and I needed to get up early today for a 6:30 breakfast with the other judges. They kept me on quite a schedule.

I have lots of stories and pictures for you all, but it is still difficult for me to write them on this laptop and once again I am TIRED! (in a good way!)

So I apologize for the short update, but I will have lots to tell you when I get the chance. In a nutshell:

I heard that attendance was better than ever.
The classes went well, although not without incident.
I met many wonderful customers that were friendly and fun to talk to.

All in all, it has been a 10 plus on the "good scale". YAY!

I hope the kitties are ok though! Lee said they are happy and doing fine. They are probably busy plotting to retaliate!

I hope your weekend is going well. Have a wonderful night!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Hi guys and girls! Is it too late to post today?? I hope not. It has been an incredibly eventful couple of days and this was the first chance I actually got to write. The show was crazy/busy today which is a great thing. I was there late last night doing the judging of the projects and I needed to get up early today for a 6:30 breakfast with the other judges. They kept me on quite a schedule.
> 
> I have lots of stories and pictures for you all, but it is still difficult for me to write them on this laptop and once again I am TIRED! (in a good way!)
> 
> So I apologize for the short update, but I will have lots to tell you when I get the chance. In a nutshell:
> 
> I heard that attendance was better than ever.
> The classes went well, although not without incident.
> I met many wonderful customers that were friendly and fun to talk to.
> 
> All in all, it has been a 10 plus on the "good scale". YAY!
> 
> I hope the kitties are ok though! Lee said they are happy and doing fine. They are probably busy plotting to retaliate!
> 
> I hope your weekend is going well. Have a wonderful night!


Hi Sheila,
Glad for you that you enjoy and having fun. Having fun and enjoying work is the key of obtaining 10s. I can imagine how your students are very glad that they got a really expert teacher.
Bit of advise, when you are back and meet the ketties…. have a lot of food for them to be distracted on their plot… LOL.
God bless and congratulations for the job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Hi guys and girls! Is it too late to post today?? I hope not. It has been an incredibly eventful couple of days and this was the first chance I actually got to write. The show was crazy/busy today which is a great thing. I was there late last night doing the judging of the projects and I needed to get up early today for a 6:30 breakfast with the other judges. They kept me on quite a schedule.
> 
> I have lots of stories and pictures for you all, but it is still difficult for me to write them on this laptop and once again I am TIRED! (in a good way!)
> 
> So I apologize for the short update, but I will have lots to tell you when I get the chance. In a nutshell:
> 
> I heard that attendance was better than ever.
> The classes went well, although not without incident.
> I met many wonderful customers that were friendly and fun to talk to.
> 
> All in all, it has been a 10 plus on the "good scale". YAY!
> 
> I hope the kitties are ok though! Lee said they are happy and doing fine. They are probably busy plotting to retaliate!
> 
> I hope your weekend is going well. Have a wonderful night!


No news is good news, but this is even better news;-)) Glad it is going above expectations!!


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Hi guys and girls! Is it too late to post today?? I hope not. It has been an incredibly eventful couple of days and this was the first chance I actually got to write. The show was crazy/busy today which is a great thing. I was there late last night doing the judging of the projects and I needed to get up early today for a 6:30 breakfast with the other judges. They kept me on quite a schedule.
> 
> I have lots of stories and pictures for you all, but it is still difficult for me to write them on this laptop and once again I am TIRED! (in a good way!)
> 
> So I apologize for the short update, but I will have lots to tell you when I get the chance. In a nutshell:
> 
> I heard that attendance was better than ever.
> The classes went well, although not without incident.
> I met many wonderful customers that were friendly and fun to talk to.
> 
> All in all, it has been a 10 plus on the "good scale". YAY!
> 
> I hope the kitties are ok though! Lee said they are happy and doing fine. They are probably busy plotting to retaliate!
> 
> I hope your weekend is going well. Have a wonderful night!


Glad your having a good time, pulling a cliff hanger…."classes went well although not without inncodent."

That's not fair, inquiring minds want to know!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*End of a Great Show*

Wow! The show was incredible! I promise to catch up better in a bit when I download all of my pictures. By the fourth lecture I felt really comfortable and "in my element". People were SO nice and I was happy to hear such positive feedback about the lectures.

Today we are leaving Saratoga Springs and heading for New Jersey and visiting the magazine. I will take some pictures and hopefully be able to catch up more when I get to Chicago and on a regular computer. I just wanted to update you all and let you know what a great show it was.

I do have lots of pictures but haven't even had time to put them on the computer yet. I will get to it soon and share them. Wood shows are awesome!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *End of a Great Show*
> 
> Wow! The show was incredible! I promise to catch up better in a bit when I download all of my pictures. By the fourth lecture I felt really comfortable and "in my element". People were SO nice and I was happy to hear such positive feedback about the lectures.
> 
> Today we are leaving Saratoga Springs and heading for New Jersey and visiting the magazine. I will take some pictures and hopefully be able to catch up more when I get to Chicago and on a regular computer. I just wanted to update you all and let you know what a great show it was.
> 
> I do have lots of pictures but haven't even had time to put them on the computer yet. I will get to it soon and share them. Wood shows are awesome!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sheila, I think you were the only one doubting your success at the show. Looking foward to the photos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *End of a Great Show*
> 
> Wow! The show was incredible! I promise to catch up better in a bit when I download all of my pictures. By the fourth lecture I felt really comfortable and "in my element". People were SO nice and I was happy to hear such positive feedback about the lectures.
> 
> Today we are leaving Saratoga Springs and heading for New Jersey and visiting the magazine. I will take some pictures and hopefully be able to catch up more when I get to Chicago and on a regular computer. I just wanted to update you all and let you know what a great show it was.
> 
> I do have lots of pictures but haven't even had time to put them on the computer yet. I will get to it soon and share them. Wood shows are awesome!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Wow! I became focused on your show for the trip, and I remember you mentioning Jersey for your magazine visit, but I had no idea you were headed over to Chicago too. When you make a trip, you MAKE A TRIP.
If you're just going to go running all around the country, just come on down to Mississippi. My wife and I will go introduce you to all the *********************************** Lumber Jocks around here.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *End of a Great Show*
> 
> Wow! The show was incredible! I promise to catch up better in a bit when I download all of my pictures. By the fourth lecture I felt really comfortable and "in my element". People were SO nice and I was happy to hear such positive feedback about the lectures.
> 
> Today we are leaving Saratoga Springs and heading for New Jersey and visiting the magazine. I will take some pictures and hopefully be able to catch up more when I get to Chicago and on a regular computer. I just wanted to update you all and let you know what a great show it was.
> 
> I do have lots of pictures but haven't even had time to put them on the computer yet. I will get to it soon and share them. Wood shows are awesome!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sheila. Congratulations on a wonderful achievement. I bet you're 'thrilled skinny' and quite rightly too. I too look forward to the photo's and your blog on the show.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *End of a Great Show*
> 
> Wow! The show was incredible! I promise to catch up better in a bit when I download all of my pictures. By the fourth lecture I felt really comfortable and "in my element". People were SO nice and I was happy to hear such positive feedback about the lectures.
> 
> Today we are leaving Saratoga Springs and heading for New Jersey and visiting the magazine. I will take some pictures and hopefully be able to catch up more when I get to Chicago and on a regular computer. I just wanted to update you all and let you know what a great show it was.
> 
> I do have lots of pictures but haven't even had time to put them on the computer yet. I will get to it soon and share them. Wood shows are awesome!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


as had been said we all look forward to the pictures and storys…yes we do, im so glad it went so well and your having a wonderful time…..hearing of keiths experience with traffic and all reminded me of croc dundee going to new york…lol…poor keith..out of his element…im sure he is getting use to it by now..at least enough now to freak out…lol…..grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *End of a Great Show*
> 
> Wow! The show was incredible! I promise to catch up better in a bit when I download all of my pictures. By the fourth lecture I felt really comfortable and "in my element". People were SO nice and I was happy to hear such positive feedback about the lectures.
> 
> Today we are leaving Saratoga Springs and heading for New Jersey and visiting the magazine. I will take some pictures and hopefully be able to catch up more when I get to Chicago and on a regular computer. I just wanted to update you all and let you know what a great show it was.
> 
> I do have lots of pictures but haven't even had time to put them on the computer yet. I will get to it soon and share them. Wood shows are awesome!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


:-( can you see how even the smilye had turned to a sad one so many day´s without a tiny picture …. LOL
glad to hear you had a great time and the classes went well 
how did it go for poor Keith being thrown infront of the lion´s …. I gess he already have started 
to talk about the next time …. LOL

we do look forward to see some great picturebooks from your hand in the near future 
I hope you can tease us for a month long blog serie

take in the traffik while you and Keith enjoy the next leg on the trip 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Better Early than Late*

Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!

I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)

Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!

We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!

Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.

Windy city, here we come! 

Have a great day!
I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Sounds like fun Sheila. (Except the New York city part). Five lanes into one? That must be that new math.

Better you than me. I would have had either a nervous breakdwn, or a heart attack. Or maybe a serious case of road rage.

Enjoy your visit with your son.

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Glad it is going so good. All the lanes down to one is like Seattle all the time. The lanes on I-5 go down to 2 permanently with the State Convention Center built over the freeway. What idiots!! ;-(( Guess they thought Seattle was the world's destination. Too bad it is just an obstruction ;-))


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


How exciting. You visited my home turf NYC and are taking a serious road trip!


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Welcome to Pennsylvania! Too bad you aren't heading a couple hours south- you could stop for coffee and see the shop. We live very near to Gettysburg.

Lew


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Sorry I missed you- but glad you are having a good a productive trip!


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


It was a wonderful show! Posted a couple of your pics and comments on my blog. Nice meeting you and Keith. Don't know how to link to my blog on LJ but it's listed under my name KenFitz


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Here you go Ken! 
http://lumberjocks.com/KenFitz/blog/22261


----------



## Buttpiratew

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


the weather here is not all that great…. but hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Shelia it was great to meet you and Keith. at the show and was a pleasure talking with you .Tell Keith he did really well at the show .Even though Keith seem like the shy one. He took care of the booth while Shelia was doing the seminars and talking with other people . Shelia you will have to bring him next year we'll get that shyness out of him yet . LOL
Have a safe trip .


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


Thanks rivergirl have to figure that out if I'm going to post more

I'll try one here. This is the link to the show:

http://www.nwawoodworkingshow.org/

Ken


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Early than Late*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishes. It certainly has been an adventure!
> 
> I am writing this on Monday night because we are off early tomorrow and have 13 hours of driving to get to Chicago. Right now I am in Milford, PA staying at Keith's auntie's house (she is a lovely woman named Sheila!)
> 
> Today I finally got to see New York City. Google directions screwed up and took us through the city and we got to go through the Bronx and on the George Washington Bridge. I had always wanted to go to NYC and it was fun and exciting. Good thing I was the one driving, because Keith was a bit overwhelmed in Saratoga Springs. I could only imagine he would be crazy where we were. Right before being on the bridge , they had bottle necked five lanes of traffic into one because of construction. Gotta love city driving! My Chicago roots kicked in though and it was like riding a bike - not bad at all. I wasn't even flustered. I suppose I can take on anything these days!
> 
> We also got to visit the offices of the magazine. Keith got to meet all the people there and the two sons that owned the company took us out to eat with Robert our editor, and Debbie his assistant. It was nice and fun and everyone had a great time. Then Keith got a tour of all the offices and was able to meet everyone else involved in the magazine. What a great day!
> 
> Tomorrow it is Chicago and my son. I truly can't wait! I will have better computer access there so I should be able to post some pictures.
> 
> Windy city, here we come!
> 
> Have a great day!
> I am going to turn in for now, but wanted to check in and let you all know where we are.


I've only been to the windy city once, and that was back in the early 70's when the wife and I were there as guests of Irish folk singing friends of ours who were appearing at Dirty Dick's Pub. We had a really nice time once we got there, but the trip was terrible. We took the Greyhound bus, and it was in the middle of winter, and just outside Detroit the heater went out. By the time we got into Chicago there was ice on the inside of the windows. Definitely *not *one of our favorite memories.


----------



## scrollgirl

*We have arrived in Chicago!*

(Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.

For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.

For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.

I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.

We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.

Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.

I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.

The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.










While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1

While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.

I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.

While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.

I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.

And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.

Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.

Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.

This is truly the trip of a lifetime. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila;

You're going to need a week to unwind, by the time you get home.

I like long drives like that myself. Just you and your thoughts, mixed in with the scenery. I drove I 80 through Pennsylvania many times, as my father had a farm in Northwestern Pa. It is truly beautiful there.

Well, I'm glad to hear you're having a great trip. I'm anxious to see your pictures.

Oh, the picture by Andrew Wyeth is really very nice. One of my favorite artists.

Lee


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
Sounds like you are really enjoying the change. I see why you like the painting (have you scrolled it yet?).
Have a great time with your Son and his wife. You have to rest up for the scenery on the return trip.

Have you noticed that your next report will be #*300* in your series?

Enjoy.
Druid.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


yea i just saw it will be #300 sheila..yeawhooooo..well all i can say is i loved this report…yes the drive and seeing the country is the only way to see it i think…i love driving and seeing other country…im really happy for you that your getting this trip and having a wonderful time…you so deserve it…since i cant do the long trips right now without being able to lay down , because of my back…i will love anything you give to us..i want to see all of the pictures..if you dont do them in this blog…maybe you can burn them onto a disc and send it to me…well have fun my friend from the north…cant wait to see pictures of the show and your more detailed blog of it all….thanks sheila


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Great update, look fwd to seeing pic! have fun visiting with your son!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Shelia , good too hear you made it to your son's . Hope Keith is feeling better , Must of got it from the show because Mary and I both have been fighting a cold since we got home. As I said before the show was great and looking forward to next year . Ever year there is something different and I meet new people and see some I met before . (Like a reunion). Maybe you will be there next year, even if it is just to see the show.
I rather drive also you see so much more . Enjoy and try to behave there hate to have your son give you a ticket for speeding or something else .
David


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila, I'm glad everything is going so well. I, too, love to drive around this beautiful country of ours. The change from different types of trees is one of the most distinguishable sights that I do enjoy. The hills, the flats, the mountains. A lot of sights to behold. Enjoy your stay with your son and daughter-in-law.

Be safe.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Its been a bit strange without our daily report from Canada. Welcome back. Looking forward to the pics'.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Include me on those buddies looking forward for the photos. Also send my best regards to your son Phil and Brianna. Driving back home is the most exciting part too. Be careful and be safe.
God Bless,


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


glad you are safe
and gettin a breather
before the show

miss your daily blogs

i wake early and with my coffee
open to read your thoughts and adventures

you have dear abbey beat by far
always upbeat and thought provoking

enjoy your visit and the show
and come home safe


----------



## bubinga

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I got started on using a photos ,of a person, or thing ,and creating a workable scroll saw pattern.
Very tricky to do , What held me up was the Good ,expensive ,Editing software,to get it right.
I wanted to do my grand daughters
Sooo!! I just get the patterns and cut.
HAVE YOU EVER DONE THIS ????
Saw your add at Scroll Saw Village


----------



## Buttpiratew

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


welcome to plainfield. things are gonna warm up a little but the weather isn't going to be that great for your stay, but enjoy your time while your in town


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *We have arrived in Chicago!*
> 
> (Well, Plainfield anyway!) After a week of excitement, we are ready to begin the next leg of our trip. We arrived in Chicago after a little over 13 hours of driving and everything went according to plan.
> 
> For the next several days, (until Monday) we are staying here with my son Phil and his wife Brianna. It has been nearly four years since I have seen him and since then they have purchased their own house. Phil is a Joliet Police officer and lives in Plainfield, which is just outside the west side of Joliet. He has been on the force for four years and loves his job. He had wanted to be involved in law enforcement as long as I can remember. He also loves computers and builds them and repairs them on the side.
> 
> For recreation he loves to try different foods and now he is building a scale model train set in his basement. I will have pictures tomorrow, as everyone is sleeping and all our things need to be unpacked and organized. I can also start adding on the pictures of the show and the people from there at the same time.
> 
> I loved the drive here yesterday. I realize that most people prefer to fly, but I truly love seeing the landscape and experiencing all that driving has to offer. It has been six years since I have driven here and so much has changed. The speed limits have been raised to 65 miles per hour in most places which means that the minimum you need to go without having everyone on your tail is 70. I was happy that 70 was sufficient because for the first time in my life, I felt that on the open and uncrowded that it was fast enough.
> 
> We drove most of the morning through the beautiful hills of Pennsylvania (Interstate 80) and took that directly to Chicago. I did take some pictures of the mountains, but I need to see how they came out. I am sure that they will not show the beauty we were able to experience.
> 
> Almost immediately upon crossing the border into Ohio, the landscape changed from hills to flat farm land. There were acres upon acres of fields and you could literally see for miles in the distance. It is funny that when I lived here in the Midwest I never noticed it, but since moving to Nova Scotia with its many hills and cliffs, I am far more aware of the landscape.
> 
> I drove most of the day, as Keith was quite tired and fighting off a cold, but for one long stretch across Ohio he took the wheel. While looking out at the farmlands, a favorite painting of mine came to mind. I had not thought about it in quite a while, but I remember when I first saw it when I was in university, I was quite taken with it. It has always remained one of my favorites and now I am wondering if I will be able to find a good quality print of it for myself.
> 
> The name of it is "Christina's World" and it is by Andrew Wyeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While looking for an image of it to show you here, I also found this information on it : Christina's Worldhttp://www.moma.org/collection/browse_results.php?criteria=O%3AAD%3AE%3A6464&page_number=1&template_id=1&sort_order=1
> 
> While driving and looking at the miles and miles of farmland, I couldn't help but think how lonely and isolated it looked - especially now when the landscape is so barren. Keith and I were amazed at the number of abandoned and collapsed buildings we passed and it truly shows the state of how things are.
> 
> I attended university at Southern Illinois in Carbondale, which was a six hour drive south of Chicago and I remember the many, many times I made that trip back and forth and thinking how vast our world really is. With growing up in a congested city area, we tend to forget the other cultures and lifestyles exist. I think it is a good thing to venture out from time to time and experience different places first hand. With flying you can't do that.
> 
> While traveling thorough the country this way, I also noticed the gradual change in landscape from mostly soft wood trees in the east to mostly hard wood as we continued west. The changes were very subtle, but they were something that I would not have noticed from a plane.
> 
> I like that these things have me thinking in this way. It is as if my senses were awakened and made aware again of the many differences that we have in the world. It is so easy to become complacent in our lives. We each live in our own world and find comfort in its familiarity and routine. There is nothing wrong with that, as comfort is a good goal to strive for, but I encourage you to every once in a while take a step out and look around at the other things that our world has to offer. Be it by reading books, looking on the internet or even by watching a movie, you can open yourselves to all kinds of inspiration and understanding of others.
> 
> And I do feel inspired. Although I am only partially through my trip, my head is already nearly exploding with new things and ideas that I can't wait to implement when I return.
> 
> Today will be an organizational day. I finally have a decent keyboard to type on and am able to type near my normal speed. I need to download my pictures and present them to you along with my thoughts on the show. I may be doing a "sub blog" of that just to make it easier to follow. After living out of a suitcase and the car for a week I need a day to reorganize and take a breath.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for your comments. I feel like many of you are right with me here on my journey and it is fun to share it with you as well as those of you who are not. I have had the chance not only to meet many of you personally, but also to meet so many new people who share the passion and love if woodworking with me.
> 
> This is truly the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


thank´s for the update glad to hear this legg of the trip went relative good 
I hope Keith will bee better tommorow 
enjoy the day´s with the fammmely 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Playing Tourist*

There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.

I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.

But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.

There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.

We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.

It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.

Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.

I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.

I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.

Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.

Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick. 

Have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


*Congratulations on # 300. Hope you are enjoying your trip home.
Jack*


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


Sheila, glad you are having a great time. It is always nice to be with your children, and talk about what has happened over the years and how each perceives it. I know what you mean about going "home". Everything always is changing. Tha t is for sure. But it sure makes it nice when you get back to your own bed. Have a great rest of your trip and be safe going home. Glad Keith is felling better. Nothing like being on a trip and not feeling good. Take care.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


going back to the "old stompin grounds", is fun, and also tuff sometimes. I moved away from a town booming with industry, jobs, and great childhood memories. I still have some family and friends there, but, the town itself, well, I feel like throwing up when I see how it has just crumbled apart. NO jobs, NO factories anymore NO nothin. the Ford plant that was populated with 10000 people when I hired in, and many other factories that once flourished, now have weeds growing up around them, broken windows, fallin down gutters, etc…. 
like a ghost town really
it's very hard seeing THAT type of change. we have to remember all the good times to stay sane
Enjoy the rest of your trip. travel safe


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


I've been following your blog. Really cool stuff! Can't wait for the pics from the show/trip!

I was born in Chicago. Lived near Armitage and Shefield for a time. I attended SIU back in 1971! Then got drafted. I haven't been back since 1975. Glad you still have connections there.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


thanks for sending this
the 'new york times' lol

calm coffee time in the morning
catching up on your ongoing adventures
laughing with you at the quirky stuff
thinking about the insights you offer

have a great time
enjoy it to the fullest
now get out there
and mingle on the highways
with the maddening crowd

act normal
they may think you are one of them lol


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


You are going thru the same things my wife and I have.

We lived in Fl for 10 years-and were amazed at all the changes when
we came back.

Now we go to visit our kids in Fl., and find ourselves out of our comfort zone.

Glad your having a great time, hope you get the picture you want also!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


its always exciding and the same way werd to play tourist in a place where you now every corner
or at least think you do 
it doesn´t matter if you do it a you do it now or if you force yourself to do it by taking the camera 
with you with one purpose and one task lets say taking the best shot of a door and make a statement with 
the picture , its werd , funny and very difficult to do but its a great eyeopener 
just try to make 20 scroll patterns of a cup of coffee with a statement in with out words just made
by the pattern it self and the goal is that at least one has to be able to compeat in a exebition with other artist with the same task given 

enjoy and take care
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


Glad to hear things are going great and you're having fun. Going back is always interesting. I guess the shocker for me going back to Nampa, ID and my folks farm was everything that used to be so big is really so small coming back from Seattle-Tacoma area. especially, those big olk' dairy barns that are about the size of s city slickers house ;-))


----------



## davethenovice

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Tourist*
> 
> There are so many things that I find different now that I am back. Even though I spent the majority of my life here and grew up in the city, I feel like a tourist. Everything is so different. I believe in one of my earliest blogs that I mentioned that I think that the one thing that we can count on in the world is change. What I am experiencing here is a fine example of that theory.
> 
> I left the Chicago area seven years ago. Since then so many things have occurred. Where once there were empty fields, now there are full shopping malls. My son now owns a beautiful home and he and his wife are planning their family. And my daughter, who had lived with me until only recently has grown up even more and is turning into a beautiful young woman. It is all good.
> 
> But I am no longer comfortable in this type of atmosphere. The constant activity, although exciting and stimulating, can be overwhelming to me. It is still good though, because I know that it is only temporary. Soon I will be back in my own comfort zone and able to walk on the beach or through the woods and hear nothing but the sound of the crashing waves and seagulls screaming or the rustle of the leaves underfoot and the rush of the river.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for that though. For the moment I am enjoying the short time I will have with my children.
> 
> We had a dinner at Phil's last night and I was the cook. I made them one of their favorites (Chicken Alfredo with broccoli and mushrooms) and it wasn't until later on when laying in bed I realized that it was the first time that we all sat around the same table in years. I am kicking myself this morning for not getting a picture of the three of us. I would have liked that. But perhaps there will be one more chance before we leave to get together again. It will be difficult though because my daughter Danielle works two jobs and is on call every day. But we can try if her hours are good.
> 
> It was a lovely visit and we had fun. We took turns reminiscing about funny things and gently kidded each other about many things. I loved it so much and the moment seemed to pass by much too quickly.
> 
> Today we are headed to the Museum of Science and Industry and then to Navy Pier. I charged the camera this morning and promise to get something up soon. After this venture, I don't think we will be running so hard for the remainder of the visit.
> 
> I find myself missing the kitties quite a bit. We were looking at pictures and talking about our various pets over time and it really made me homesick for a bit. Phil has custody of Salem, Danielle's cat that we rescued in 1997 and he is showing his age. He used to be black and white, but is now white with black and white peppering and looking quite frail. Phil also has a dog named Wicket that "plays" with Salem and has incessant energy. I can't see how Salem likes it, but he tolerates it and on occasion I am told that they cuddle up together and sleep. So it apparently works for them.
> 
> I must run off now and get going. Another whirlwind day. I will upload some pictures to my Picasa album soon so they will be online for you all to see. We just didn't really stop until late again last night.
> 
> Keith's cold seems to be getting better. We still haven't figured out if it is allergies or not, but it is on the mend in any case.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice thoughts again. I like reading them at night when I settle down. It puts some normalcy into the day for me and helps me feel less homesick.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


Sheila -

I saw from your last post that you're visiting your family in Plainfield (pretty much where I live). I too can say that this area has changed dramatically in recent years and I have only lived in Illinois since 2006. I moved out here from Detroit for a job reasons and have really enjoyed becoming an adult as the area has grown as well. I hope you're trip with your family continues to be enjoyable. Safe travels!


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm really trying!*

I have a load of pictures to share and I am having trouble getting them loaded up here. I am at my son's computer and he has things set up differently than what I am used to and I don't want to mess with his settings.

We went to the Museum of Science and Industry yesterday, as well as Navy Pier and I got some nice things to show you. It will just take a bit to get everything in its virtual place and uploaded properly. I don't want to have to do it twice, so I will wait and get them up as soon as I can.

Today I plan on seeing my friend from high school, who is like a sister to me. Then for the following couple of days, it will be more relaxed and I should have a bit of time to catch up and play before we leave on Monday. I don't want to bombard you all with pictures at once, and I am figuring out how I will divide them up. I think that I will use my Picasa albums and post a couple directly on the blog and link to the rest for those of you who are interested. I took many good shots of the show and the beautiful items that were entered for judging that you will want to see, as well as the town of Saratoga Springs, the countryside, the museum, Navy Pier including the Tiffany glass displays, and downtown Chicago. I will divide things up so they will be organized for everyone to see what they want. You all know I love "organization" 

So once again, I need to ask you to be patient with me regarding pictures. I am like the proverbial duck out of water without my own computer and stuff here and may try some things on my own laptop, although I only loaded it up with limited programs. I should have some nice slide shows when I am done though so that will be something to look forward to.

Check in later, or you can even watch this blog and I will let you know when things are ready.

Have a great day!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm really trying!*
> 
> I have a load of pictures to share and I am having trouble getting them loaded up here. I am at my son's computer and he has things set up differently than what I am used to and I don't want to mess with his settings.
> 
> We went to the Museum of Science and Industry yesterday, as well as Navy Pier and I got some nice things to show you. It will just take a bit to get everything in its virtual place and uploaded properly. I don't want to have to do it twice, so I will wait and get them up as soon as I can.
> 
> Today I plan on seeing my friend from high school, who is like a sister to me. Then for the following couple of days, it will be more relaxed and I should have a bit of time to catch up and play before we leave on Monday. I don't want to bombard you all with pictures at once, and I am figuring out how I will divide them up. I think that I will use my Picasa albums and post a couple directly on the blog and link to the rest for those of you who are interested. I took many good shots of the show and the beautiful items that were entered for judging that you will want to see, as well as the town of Saratoga Springs, the countryside, the museum, Navy Pier including the Tiffany glass displays, and downtown Chicago. I will divide things up so they will be organized for everyone to see what they want. You all know I love "organization"
> 
> So once again, I need to ask you to be patient with me regarding pictures. I am like the proverbial duck out of water without my own computer and stuff here and may try some things on my own laptop, although I only loaded it up with limited programs. I should have some nice slide shows when I am done though so that will be something to look forward to.
> 
> Check in later, or you can even watch this blog and I will let you know when things are ready.
> 
> Have a great day!


Shelia , I think you need to quit worrying about putting up the pictures . and enjoy your time with your family and love ones . Relax , We will still be here.
Yes we would love seeing them , but we can wait knowing that you had a nice trip and a safe one is good.
David
Ps so they will all be done tomorrow LOL LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm really trying!*
> 
> I have a load of pictures to share and I am having trouble getting them loaded up here. I am at my son's computer and he has things set up differently than what I am used to and I don't want to mess with his settings.
> 
> We went to the Museum of Science and Industry yesterday, as well as Navy Pier and I got some nice things to show you. It will just take a bit to get everything in its virtual place and uploaded properly. I don't want to have to do it twice, so I will wait and get them up as soon as I can.
> 
> Today I plan on seeing my friend from high school, who is like a sister to me. Then for the following couple of days, it will be more relaxed and I should have a bit of time to catch up and play before we leave on Monday. I don't want to bombard you all with pictures at once, and I am figuring out how I will divide them up. I think that I will use my Picasa albums and post a couple directly on the blog and link to the rest for those of you who are interested. I took many good shots of the show and the beautiful items that were entered for judging that you will want to see, as well as the town of Saratoga Springs, the countryside, the museum, Navy Pier including the Tiffany glass displays, and downtown Chicago. I will divide things up so they will be organized for everyone to see what they want. You all know I love "organization"
> 
> So once again, I need to ask you to be patient with me regarding pictures. I am like the proverbial duck out of water without my own computer and stuff here and may try some things on my own laptop, although I only loaded it up with limited programs. I should have some nice slide shows when I am done though so that will be something to look forward to.
> 
> Check in later, or you can even watch this blog and I will let you know when things are ready.
> 
> Have a great day!


I was just up earlier than everyone else and thought I would load them all up and start showing them. We are all kind of slow moving out of the gate today so it isn't like I am worrying too much about it. 

Today I am going to see my friend from high school. It should be a nice slower paced day. No downtown.

I will post back later when I get the chance.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm really trying!*
> 
> I have a load of pictures to share and I am having trouble getting them loaded up here. I am at my son's computer and he has things set up differently than what I am used to and I don't want to mess with his settings.
> 
> We went to the Museum of Science and Industry yesterday, as well as Navy Pier and I got some nice things to show you. It will just take a bit to get everything in its virtual place and uploaded properly. I don't want to have to do it twice, so I will wait and get them up as soon as I can.
> 
> Today I plan on seeing my friend from high school, who is like a sister to me. Then for the following couple of days, it will be more relaxed and I should have a bit of time to catch up and play before we leave on Monday. I don't want to bombard you all with pictures at once, and I am figuring out how I will divide them up. I think that I will use my Picasa albums and post a couple directly on the blog and link to the rest for those of you who are interested. I took many good shots of the show and the beautiful items that were entered for judging that you will want to see, as well as the town of Saratoga Springs, the countryside, the museum, Navy Pier including the Tiffany glass displays, and downtown Chicago. I will divide things up so they will be organized for everyone to see what they want. You all know I love "organization"
> 
> So once again, I need to ask you to be patient with me regarding pictures. I am like the proverbial duck out of water without my own computer and stuff here and may try some things on my own laptop, although I only loaded it up with limited programs. I should have some nice slide shows when I am done though so that will be something to look forward to.
> 
> Check in later, or you can even watch this blog and I will let you know when things are ready.
> 
> Have a great day!


yea just relax and enjoy the trip..dont worry about poor us..just because were dying to see the pictures and hear the details of the show and all…hey ..its fine…LOL,,,,well survive…its not like im just laying here waiting…lol…had to put in my dig…well well just be here when you get to it…grizz


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm really trying!*
> 
> I have a load of pictures to share and I am having trouble getting them loaded up here. I am at my son's computer and he has things set up differently than what I am used to and I don't want to mess with his settings.
> 
> We went to the Museum of Science and Industry yesterday, as well as Navy Pier and I got some nice things to show you. It will just take a bit to get everything in its virtual place and uploaded properly. I don't want to have to do it twice, so I will wait and get them up as soon as I can.
> 
> Today I plan on seeing my friend from high school, who is like a sister to me. Then for the following couple of days, it will be more relaxed and I should have a bit of time to catch up and play before we leave on Monday. I don't want to bombard you all with pictures at once, and I am figuring out how I will divide them up. I think that I will use my Picasa albums and post a couple directly on the blog and link to the rest for those of you who are interested. I took many good shots of the show and the beautiful items that were entered for judging that you will want to see, as well as the town of Saratoga Springs, the countryside, the museum, Navy Pier including the Tiffany glass displays, and downtown Chicago. I will divide things up so they will be organized for everyone to see what they want. You all know I love "organization"
> 
> So once again, I need to ask you to be patient with me regarding pictures. I am like the proverbial duck out of water without my own computer and stuff here and may try some things on my own laptop, although I only loaded it up with limited programs. I should have some nice slide shows when I am done though so that will be something to look forward to.
> 
> Check in later, or you can even watch this blog and I will let you know when things are ready.
> 
> Have a great day!


so its been a minute later then my last post…are they ready yet…)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finally some pictures!*

I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.

Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.

As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

More beauty!


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

Oh, Canada! 


From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011

It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.

You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.

Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that. 

I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


These are some great pieces. Wow, I can not figure how the star fish bowl is classified as a turning.
Do you have any idea of what processes went into building that bowl??? I am sure you met some
incrediable new people, and learned a lot. Enjoy your train building.


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


I'm glad you're finally getting some time to relax. Vacations can be rather taxing. Very nice pics of some great projects.

After looking at your albums, I do have one question, Sheila. Have you ever built and used the wooden fret/scrollsaw? If so, what do you think of it? I have the plans and have wanted to build one for years, and maybe this is the year I will finally get some time to do it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


thank´you sooooo much Sheila finely some pictures after all these month of dreaming about
the show along with you ….its hard to bee patience if you don´t know ha ha ha 
if you just cuold feel the little eathquake we try to send to you on the other side by jumping 
op and down of excidment ….. LOL
If we just had these kind of shows in this part of the world …...................

don´t forget to takes pictures when you work with your son  hope you get the missed one before you lieve

take care and have a great day
Silke and Dennis


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


There are some wonderfull pieces there Sheila human beings are very impressive don't you think? we've come a long way from napping flint. Looks like you had a great time
Best
Trevor


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


These are some very nice picture . But I have to say the pictures don't show the fine workmanship that was put into these piece it was awesome .
I have my lionel train engine, transformer , and a couple cars that I got went I was like 7 years old . Drop a few drops in the stack and it would smoke like a really train engine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


I went to your Picasso album to look at all the photos. You're correct, I normally never like to roam away to other sites while on Lumberjocks. I make exceptions in special cases though. It looks like there were some amazing pieces there. Be careful. I recently went to a wood carver's show. Seeing all these different kinds of work will get you to thinking of all kinds of new things you want to try.
Be sure to let us know when and if you add more trip photos to your Picasso album. I will, as I'm sure others will too, definately take the time to go see them. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally some pictures!*
> 
> I had some time this morning (everyone is still asleep) and I prepared some pictures for you to see from the show. This part was the items that were up for judging. There were so many beautiful and incredible pieces that were displayed that it was truly hard to pick which ones were the best. Fortunately, we were able to give out several "honorable mentions" which were indeed honorable.
> 
> Most of the pieces I took pictures of were of turnings. I don't know why this occurred, but they were separate from the other entries and were not something we judged in the regular contest. It took a couple of hours to decide on the judging and I suppose that since I didn't really see the turning pieces I wanted to have a record of them. I apologize for not taking more pictures of the other entries, but I will be looking for pictures posted by my friends on facebook and I will be able to compile an album of them at a later date when I get home. But for now, I have mostly turning pics for you.
> 
> As always, if you click on the title of the picture, it will bring you to my Picasa album so you can see them all. I am only putting a small representation of them here, as there are about 25 in the album. I know that many of you don't like to navigate from LJ's site and I do apologize for not posting them all here, but I think it would be excessive if I do.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This jellyfish is one of my favorite pieces. It is fun and cool and just beautifully done!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> The little vessel on the upper right was absolutely stunning. So delicate and the finish was perfect.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This one made me think of Martyn and his impossible boxes. Again, look at the intricacy of the design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> More beauty!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> A cool stingray that was simple, yet beautifully shaped. I loved the simplicity of this design.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Hand carved basket weave embellishment made this table amazing.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This box elder piece looked like marble. Just incredible design and finish.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> This starfish bowl was another favorite of mine. So much detail and so beautiful. The picture doesn't show its beauty.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I met Paul Petrie who designed this beautiful piece and I hope to spend some time with him next week. He is a wonderfully friendly man and incredibly talented!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Another of Paul's beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> I don't know how they made these delicate finales without breaking them. Look at the vessel on the left. The balance is perfect!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> Oh, Canada!
> 
> 
> From Contest Judging in Saratoga Springs 2011
> 
> It was fun and very satisfying to see some of my own designs made by others. I often forget that people make them.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming the show and all its pieces were! I wish I could have spent more time looking at them, but I was on a pretty tight schedule. I have more pictures of the show in future blogs. They need a little more organization.
> 
> Today I am just going to take it easy and work on my son's train set with him. He is building a pretty large set in his basement and it will be fun to work on it with him. We are also going to do some cooking together. So all in all it will be a somewhat relaxed day. No running and no schedules. I will like that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great one too. Enjoy the pictures!


thnx for the pics. there sure is a lot o talent out thar


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Little Hiccup*

Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.

So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!

I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.

As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun! 

More later . . .


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Hiccup*
> 
> Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.
> 
> So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.
> 
> As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun!
> 
> More later . . .


there you was lucky you discovered it in time 
proppebly something that has been on the march for the last copple of days
with all that driving 
so before you returning back then check the oil / water and brake stand in the motorroom
just so you ain´t cought by a surprice

take care and have some funny hours in the play room …. lol

Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Hiccup*
> 
> Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.
> 
> So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.
> 
> As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun!
> 
> More later . . .


im thinking of building a train set for my grandson…maybe something like 4×8…...buildings bridges, tunnels…the whole works…im glad you caught the car problem before you hit the road…that would have been ugly up in the mountains….consider yourself fortunate..dennis and i are road rangers…we know these things dont we dennis…many years of driving…professionally …......have a good trip home…..so do we get a sneak preview of what might be purchased at grizzly on the way back…..pretty please…..with sugar on top…..)))


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Hiccup*
> 
> Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.
> 
> So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.
> 
> As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun!
> 
> More later . . .


oh ya to many surprices in another country where they cuoldn´t understand Danish …. LOL 
and that was even with wheels that got a garage check /overhoul every week nearly

take care
Dennis


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Hiccup*
> 
> Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.
> 
> So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.
> 
> As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun!
> 
> More later . . .


Glad you had fun sharing recipe's  . Have a safe journey home.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Hiccup*
> 
> Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.
> 
> So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.
> 
> As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun!
> 
> More later . . .


You are lucky you saw it and did not lose the rear end. That would have been a very spendy issue! I do not know if Mustangs have full lubing axeles like Ford trucks or not. I lost a rear wheel on the freeway one day because of a bad mechanic doing a poor brake job.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Hiccup*
> 
> Well, things were going a bit too smoothly. Today I went with Phil to the store and we took my car. When we returned we parked it on the other side of the driveway and I noticed a puddle of oil under the rear axel. Thank goodness everything is open Sunday in Chicagoland. We took it into Firestone where he usually takes his cars and trusts the owners and it turns out that the differential seal on the rear axel is shot.
> 
> So I am waiting for it to be repaired before we leave tomorrow. I could look at it as a negative, but I choose to look at it as a great thing that we didn't get on the road tomorrow without finding it and no further damage was done to the car. Can you imagine what would have happened if we went through those mountains without knowing? I consider myself very LUCKY!
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected with older cars. Part of having them. I am happy we are safe and everything will be ready to go tomorrow.
> 
> As for today, I am going to play with the trains more and I cooked crepes for breakfast and made stuffed jalapeno peppers and stuffed mushrooms for lunch and French onion soup for dinner. Sharing all the recipes with my daughter in law is fun!
> 
> More later . . .


AS I see it a extra day to be safe is a positive and look at all the fun you would of missed out on . BE SAFE BE HAPPY


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back on the Road*

Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.

At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.

This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.

I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.

But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.










So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.

Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.

I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


be safe coming home

glad you got some quality time with the family
precious times

ok i'm finished with the front pages now

pass the crossword puzzle lol


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Have a Safe return trip , Maybe next year you can come to the show and enjoy it more as a Vactioner or visitor . WEll even let you bring Keith if he be haves LOL
You two have fun.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Big Smiles…


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


have a great trip…enjoy the teaching you have coming…and yes a bit more relaxed…enjoyed seeing your family picture…im sure the picture of the cat behind you is one you did…those eye's look familiar…grizz


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good to see you relaxing, for a change. Enjoy you classes. Hope we hear from you soon.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Have a safe trip,hope the classes go well,nice family photo
Best
Trevor


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


hey you finely got the picture  now you can relax a little more 
thank´s for sharing the moment with us

take care and drive safely

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Take care on the roads back. Hope weather and traffic will be favorable.
God Bless your trip.


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Road*
> 
> Did you ever wish you had two lives to live? Sometimes I sure do. I have been fortunate to experience two completely different lifestyles and wish that I could live them both.
> 
> At least with technology and things being what they are today, it isn't all or nothing one way or the other. I can experience both worlds pretty much on a daily basis so it is at least workable.
> 
> This week has been just wonderful. Seeing my son and his wife and my daughter has been so good for me. It gives me such pleasure and fills me with pride to see how successful and independent they have become. Yesterday was one of the quietest days spent here, but it was also one of the best. We spent the day cooking together and working on the train set and just talking and visiting. It was low key and quiet and I wished the day could last forever. As today arrived and I know my time to leave has come, I am filled with emotion.
> 
> I can only hope that if I work a bit harder I will be successful enough to afford to visit more frequently. This last run was four years and it was much too long for me. But I was going through many difficult times and changes in my life and it was impossible to come 'home' to the comfort of my children. I just couldn't swing it. Life is ironic that way sometimes.
> 
> But things are getting better and I am optimistic that I will be able to see the kids a bit more often. In the mean time, we will be able to share our lives with each other over the computer and phone. At least we have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its back on the road again we go. I don't know where we will end up tonight - probably somewhere in Pennsylvania. We are holding back leaving until a little later this morning because of the rush hour traffic on the Illinois/Indiana border. No sense in leaving when it is a tangled mess. It is about 16 hours back to the Saratoga Springs area in New York where I will be teaching Wednesday through Saturday. I have a scroll sawing class on both Wednesday and Saturday and painting classes on Thursday and Friday. Then we will finally be able to head home.
> 
> Now that this leg of the trip is behind us, I am really beginning to feel homesick. I will enjoy these classes I will teach in the next couple of days very much, as it will be at a much more relaxed pace than the show and there will be lots of personal interaction with others. But I am thinking of the kitties and my own bed and missing our quiet walks in the night.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had this opportunity to see so many people. As I promised, I will give detailed stories when I return and be able to show the many pictures that I have acquired. I am sure I will have much to talk about when I am back.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Take care and be safe on the way back. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back in Saratoga Springs*

Hi, everybody!

We drove most of Monday and half a day today and are back in the Albany/Saratoga Springs area. We arrived here around 1pm and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden restaurant. I haven't eaten there in ages and love their soup. We then took the afternoon to go through the large shopping mall nearby and just bummed around a bit. It was the first time we really had some slow time since we left two weeks ago and we just enjoyed it.

It rained pretty hard all day yesterday and driving through Ohio was really tedious. The roads were really wet and we just had to be careful, but it reminded me of when the car hydroplaned so I took it pretty slow. We stopped just past Niagara Falls and called it a night after 9pm. I didn't write a blog because I was just too tired. We got back on the road again around nine this morning and although it rained a bit, it was mostly drizzle and not nearly as wet. It seemed everything drained so much better. The sun was coming out just as we were leaving the mall around 5pm.

Tomorrow is going to be a full day of teaching scroll sawing (10am until 6pm) and it should be a fun day. I am not nervous about this at all, as I look at it as a fun opportunity to meet and talk to people. I promise to take more pictures and if I don't post them tomorrow, I will do so in future blogs. I have over 300 pictures so far and just need to organize them at home and load them up so you can see them all.

In driving today, I was mostly thinking about what a nice time this has been. I saw so many friends and met many more new ones and have visited my favorite places in Chicago, saw my children and my friends from there. The next four days will be great with the scrolling and painting classes and then I am sure I will be ready to head home. Lee, who is watching the kitties says they are fine, but miss me. He said he fell asleep there one day watching a movie and woke with Richard sleeping on his legs. I am sure they really do know we are away and hopefully they won't give us the cold shoulder when we return.

I will be ready to get back into routine too. I can't wait to use my new saw for the first time tomorrow, as I didn't have much time to do so at the show. It will be fun and exciting for me to have something so nice to use in my work.

I am really happy and love my life. I know that may sound silly, but with seeing everything and having so many wonderful people in my life, including you all who are my friends here, I am a very lucky girl. I never take that for granted.

I am getting a cold, as my nose is stuffed and dripping at the same time, but I know it won't damper the fun I will have tomorrow teaching the class. I can't wait to see how everyone does.

So with that, I will sign off for tonight. I don't know about a blog tomorrow, although I do promise to document the class for you all to see. I am also anxious to see how everyone will do.

Have a great evening and wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Hi, everybody!
> 
> We drove most of Monday and half a day today and are back in the Albany/Saratoga Springs area. We arrived here around 1pm and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden restaurant. I haven't eaten there in ages and love their soup. We then took the afternoon to go through the large shopping mall nearby and just bummed around a bit. It was the first time we really had some slow time since we left two weeks ago and we just enjoyed it.
> 
> It rained pretty hard all day yesterday and driving through Ohio was really tedious. The roads were really wet and we just had to be careful, but it reminded me of when the car hydroplaned so I took it pretty slow. We stopped just past Niagara Falls and called it a night after 9pm. I didn't write a blog because I was just too tired. We got back on the road again around nine this morning and although it rained a bit, it was mostly drizzle and not nearly as wet. It seemed everything drained so much better. The sun was coming out just as we were leaving the mall around 5pm.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day of teaching scroll sawing (10am until 6pm) and it should be a fun day. I am not nervous about this at all, as I look at it as a fun opportunity to meet and talk to people. I promise to take more pictures and if I don't post them tomorrow, I will do so in future blogs. I have over 300 pictures so far and just need to organize them at home and load them up so you can see them all.
> 
> In driving today, I was mostly thinking about what a nice time this has been. I saw so many friends and met many more new ones and have visited my favorite places in Chicago, saw my children and my friends from there. The next four days will be great with the scrolling and painting classes and then I am sure I will be ready to head home. Lee, who is watching the kitties says they are fine, but miss me. He said he fell asleep there one day watching a movie and woke with Richard sleeping on his legs. I am sure they really do know we are away and hopefully they won't give us the cold shoulder when we return.
> 
> I will be ready to get back into routine too. I can't wait to use my new saw for the first time tomorrow, as I didn't have much time to do so at the show. It will be fun and exciting for me to have something so nice to use in my work.
> 
> I am really happy and love my life. I know that may sound silly, but with seeing everything and having so many wonderful people in my life, including you all who are my friends here, I am a very lucky girl. I never take that for granted.
> 
> I am getting a cold, as my nose is stuffed and dripping at the same time, but I know it won't damper the fun I will have tomorrow teaching the class. I can't wait to see how everyone does.
> 
> So with that, I will sign off for tonight. I don't know about a blog tomorrow, although I do promise to document the class for you all to see. I am also anxious to see how everyone will do.
> 
> Have a great evening and wonderful Wednesday!


I'm glad you arrived safe and do take care of your cold. Will be looking forward to your pictures.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Hi, everybody!
> 
> We drove most of Monday and half a day today and are back in the Albany/Saratoga Springs area. We arrived here around 1pm and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden restaurant. I haven't eaten there in ages and love their soup. We then took the afternoon to go through the large shopping mall nearby and just bummed around a bit. It was the first time we really had some slow time since we left two weeks ago and we just enjoyed it.
> 
> It rained pretty hard all day yesterday and driving through Ohio was really tedious. The roads were really wet and we just had to be careful, but it reminded me of when the car hydroplaned so I took it pretty slow. We stopped just past Niagara Falls and called it a night after 9pm. I didn't write a blog because I was just too tired. We got back on the road again around nine this morning and although it rained a bit, it was mostly drizzle and not nearly as wet. It seemed everything drained so much better. The sun was coming out just as we were leaving the mall around 5pm.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day of teaching scroll sawing (10am until 6pm) and it should be a fun day. I am not nervous about this at all, as I look at it as a fun opportunity to meet and talk to people. I promise to take more pictures and if I don't post them tomorrow, I will do so in future blogs. I have over 300 pictures so far and just need to organize them at home and load them up so you can see them all.
> 
> In driving today, I was mostly thinking about what a nice time this has been. I saw so many friends and met many more new ones and have visited my favorite places in Chicago, saw my children and my friends from there. The next four days will be great with the scrolling and painting classes and then I am sure I will be ready to head home. Lee, who is watching the kitties says they are fine, but miss me. He said he fell asleep there one day watching a movie and woke with Richard sleeping on his legs. I am sure they really do know we are away and hopefully they won't give us the cold shoulder when we return.
> 
> I will be ready to get back into routine too. I can't wait to use my new saw for the first time tomorrow, as I didn't have much time to do so at the show. It will be fun and exciting for me to have something so nice to use in my work.
> 
> I am really happy and love my life. I know that may sound silly, but with seeing everything and having so many wonderful people in my life, including you all who are my friends here, I am a very lucky girl. I never take that for granted.
> 
> I am getting a cold, as my nose is stuffed and dripping at the same time, but I know it won't damper the fun I will have tomorrow teaching the class. I can't wait to see how everyone does.
> 
> So with that, I will sign off for tonight. I don't know about a blog tomorrow, although I do promise to document the class for you all to see. I am also anxious to see how everyone will do.
> 
> Have a great evening and wonderful Wednesday!


Colds are good for scrollers once in a while. Scrolling creates a lot of very fine sawdust that we breathe in through our noses. Colds with a runny nose helps flush all the sawdust out of our sinuses. 
Sorry Sheila. I hope you're not too sick for my sickly sick joke.
Take care of yourself. Can't wait for more photos.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Hi, everybody!
> 
> We drove most of Monday and half a day today and are back in the Albany/Saratoga Springs area. We arrived here around 1pm and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden restaurant. I haven't eaten there in ages and love their soup. We then took the afternoon to go through the large shopping mall nearby and just bummed around a bit. It was the first time we really had some slow time since we left two weeks ago and we just enjoyed it.
> 
> It rained pretty hard all day yesterday and driving through Ohio was really tedious. The roads were really wet and we just had to be careful, but it reminded me of when the car hydroplaned so I took it pretty slow. We stopped just past Niagara Falls and called it a night after 9pm. I didn't write a blog because I was just too tired. We got back on the road again around nine this morning and although it rained a bit, it was mostly drizzle and not nearly as wet. It seemed everything drained so much better. The sun was coming out just as we were leaving the mall around 5pm.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day of teaching scroll sawing (10am until 6pm) and it should be a fun day. I am not nervous about this at all, as I look at it as a fun opportunity to meet and talk to people. I promise to take more pictures and if I don't post them tomorrow, I will do so in future blogs. I have over 300 pictures so far and just need to organize them at home and load them up so you can see them all.
> 
> In driving today, I was mostly thinking about what a nice time this has been. I saw so many friends and met many more new ones and have visited my favorite places in Chicago, saw my children and my friends from there. The next four days will be great with the scrolling and painting classes and then I am sure I will be ready to head home. Lee, who is watching the kitties says they are fine, but miss me. He said he fell asleep there one day watching a movie and woke with Richard sleeping on his legs. I am sure they really do know we are away and hopefully they won't give us the cold shoulder when we return.
> 
> I will be ready to get back into routine too. I can't wait to use my new saw for the first time tomorrow, as I didn't have much time to do so at the show. It will be fun and exciting for me to have something so nice to use in my work.
> 
> I am really happy and love my life. I know that may sound silly, but with seeing everything and having so many wonderful people in my life, including you all who are my friends here, I am a very lucky girl. I never take that for granted.
> 
> I am getting a cold, as my nose is stuffed and dripping at the same time, but I know it won't damper the fun I will have tomorrow teaching the class. I can't wait to see how everyone does.
> 
> So with that, I will sign off for tonight. I don't know about a blog tomorrow, although I do promise to document the class for you all to see. I am also anxious to see how everyone will do.
> 
> Have a great evening and wonderful Wednesday!


two day´s driving in the rain is tedius for everybody glad you got thrugh it with out accidents 
good luck tommorow 
I hope excalibur will behave and be glad to preciate its new owner …lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in Saratoga Springs*
> 
> Hi, everybody!
> 
> We drove most of Monday and half a day today and are back in the Albany/Saratoga Springs area. We arrived here around 1pm and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden restaurant. I haven't eaten there in ages and love their soup. We then took the afternoon to go through the large shopping mall nearby and just bummed around a bit. It was the first time we really had some slow time since we left two weeks ago and we just enjoyed it.
> 
> It rained pretty hard all day yesterday and driving through Ohio was really tedious. The roads were really wet and we just had to be careful, but it reminded me of when the car hydroplaned so I took it pretty slow. We stopped just past Niagara Falls and called it a night after 9pm. I didn't write a blog because I was just too tired. We got back on the road again around nine this morning and although it rained a bit, it was mostly drizzle and not nearly as wet. It seemed everything drained so much better. The sun was coming out just as we were leaving the mall around 5pm.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day of teaching scroll sawing (10am until 6pm) and it should be a fun day. I am not nervous about this at all, as I look at it as a fun opportunity to meet and talk to people. I promise to take more pictures and if I don't post them tomorrow, I will do so in future blogs. I have over 300 pictures so far and just need to organize them at home and load them up so you can see them all.
> 
> In driving today, I was mostly thinking about what a nice time this has been. I saw so many friends and met many more new ones and have visited my favorite places in Chicago, saw my children and my friends from there. The next four days will be great with the scrolling and painting classes and then I am sure I will be ready to head home. Lee, who is watching the kitties says they are fine, but miss me. He said he fell asleep there one day watching a movie and woke with Richard sleeping on his legs. I am sure they really do know we are away and hopefully they won't give us the cold shoulder when we return.
> 
> I will be ready to get back into routine too. I can't wait to use my new saw for the first time tomorrow, as I didn't have much time to do so at the show. It will be fun and exciting for me to have something so nice to use in my work.
> 
> I am really happy and love my life. I know that may sound silly, but with seeing everything and having so many wonderful people in my life, including you all who are my friends here, I am a very lucky girl. I never take that for granted.
> 
> I am getting a cold, as my nose is stuffed and dripping at the same time, but I know it won't damper the fun I will have tomorrow teaching the class. I can't wait to see how everyone does.
> 
> So with that, I will sign off for tonight. I don't know about a blog tomorrow, although I do promise to document the class for you all to see. I am also anxious to see how everyone will do.
> 
> Have a great evening and wonderful Wednesday!


glad to hear you arrived safely, and enjoying yourself . take care 
Hope you are feeling better.
David


----------



## scrollgirl

*Homeward Bound*

Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.

The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!

I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.

We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.

Home never sounded so inviting!

I will see you on the other side of the border.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Homeward Bound*
> 
> Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.
> 
> The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!
> 
> I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.
> 
> We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.
> 
> Home never sounded so inviting!
> 
> I will see you on the other side of the border.


good news sheila

mission accomplished
done thoroughly and completely i'm sure

enjoy your ride home
spring is coming too
new life
new living to do

and your favorite
mud and sleet
to walk in
with a new step


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Homeward Bound*
> 
> Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.
> 
> The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!
> 
> I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.
> 
> We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.
> 
> Home never sounded so inviting!
> 
> I will see you on the other side of the border.


Glad you have enjoyed it and are happy to be heading homeward. Looking forward to hearing about it all.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Homeward Bound*
> 
> Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.
> 
> The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!
> 
> I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.
> 
> We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.
> 
> Home never sounded so inviting!
> 
> I will see you on the other side of the border.


drive carefully on the last legg and before you know it 
you will arive safe to the harbor of springtime 
glad to hear once more you have been overloaded with 
new inspiring experinces … 

take care
Dennis


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Homeward Bound*
> 
> Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.
> 
> The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!
> 
> I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.
> 
> We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.
> 
> Home never sounded so inviting!
> 
> I will see you on the other side of the border.


Shelia and Keith have a safe trip and be talking with you later


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Homeward Bound*
> 
> Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.
> 
> The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!
> 
> I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.
> 
> We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.
> 
> Home never sounded so inviting!
> 
> I will see you on the other side of the border.


Glad that you are on the last leg and everything went successful. Have you brought something for you kitties? They will surely welcome you as we do in coming back to your home and routine. God bless as always.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Homeward Bound*
> 
> Hello, my neglected friends! I just wanted to say hi to you all. Its 4am on Sunday and we are more than ready to hit the road and begin our journey home.
> 
> The week was good, but it was oh, so busy! I have had enough 'road food' to last a lifetime and I miss the soft cuddles of my dear Coco, Pancakes and Richard. Surely they think I have met with evil by now!
> 
> I have many adventures to tell about and many pictures to share, but find that I will do so better in the comfort of my own home and computer. Although the laptop served us well, it just isn't the same.
> 
> We are heading for St. John, New Brunswick today and will be taking the ferry across to Digby tomorrow morning and if all goes well I will be in my own place by tomorrow night.
> 
> Home never sounded so inviting!
> 
> I will see you on the other side of the border.


Glad to hear you are having a good trip! I know what you mean about road food. My wife and I were out for 6 weeks without the 5th wheel one time;-( Motels and restaurants are for a few days ;-) MAX!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Border Song*

I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.

The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.

Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.

We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.

Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.

We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.

Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.

As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.

Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.

We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:










We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.

We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.

The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.

Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.

I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.

Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.

In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:










Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .

But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.

One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.

It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.

All is good!










Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


glad you made it home

is that keith packed in the trunk
from the border re-packing
and why does he have three legs

good to read your dailies again
i am up to my eyeballs with kadafi on yahoo news
in the middle of the night
and all the ridiculous comments there
(and i thought LJ's had some strange ones)

let us know how you like the 'excalibur'
i had the old model 30" for a while
but the new one looks even better

welcome home
it's good to have you back


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Welcome back home. Home sweet home. With such an episode in your life, no words can describe what you feel … the portion of being a teacher again… the time together with your children… the thrills and joyful ride miles and miles away… and a lot more. Take rest for a while and recharge for there are more to come especially now that you have gained more friends and business as well. Thank God for the blessings during your journey and hope He will always be there in you.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Sheila, customs are the same in the UK, especially if you are a UK citizen, but try gas (petrol) at $2.23 a litre (thats what we're paying right now). Glad to see you're finally home safe and sound and with Excalibur firmly plucked from the stone hands of the Canadian customs. Cats looking happy too.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Oh Lord, why would anyone want to go over a border for anything????

Your story seals it in concrete the fact I'll never see Canada in this life time.

It is nice that you had some warm fuzzy friends to come home too, but

watch out for payback, the critters maybe lulling you into a false sense of

security!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


goood one David but I think íts two who try to get an Excalibor cheap
and thought this was the easyest way to do it …...LOL

welcome home Sheila  you are lucky the cat´s didn´t turned you down for the next two weeks 

looking forward to hear about the other adventures instead of the bordercrossings 
nomatter how much we can laugh about them when they are nearly forgotten they are just 
so …... to get thrugh when its the paragraph regime thats on duty on the day we cross them 
usely its the young ones but the worst I have crossed was 55-60 years tired of the job and everything
disapointed of how the life has turned out ..... it did take me a little over 37 hours to cross that border :-(

I shuold say hello from my daughter Silke too 

now relax for a few days and get your mind in the right slower gear again that fits the neighbourhood

take care
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


so glad your home and safe and sound, you survived customs and made it home to your kitties and they have welcomed you home and forgiven you for your long absence…and of coarse we will be happy to have our blogs from you back …and were excited to hear of all of your adventures…so rest up and get settled back into life and again were glad your home…grizz…....


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Well I have had 2 good news today, you arriving home safely and my daughter and family also arrived safely back to their home in West Virginia. Usually you are at the mercy of customs inspectors and your treatment could very well hinge on what kind of day or night the inspectors had and if they are frustrated they could very well work their frustrations out on you! I know it is not supposed to happen but it does. This is now a memory to laugh or cry about in the future and to remember what to do "next time". Glad you are home safe!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Glad to hear you had a successful trip and safe trip home.

Glad to hear they went easy on you a the border. ) Since 9-11 and catching the car load of bombs stuff headed to New Year's Eve at Seattle Center, things are a lot different that they were in the last century. If Canada and the US had enforced immigration laws in the last century, the innocent would not be suffering these adventures! ;-((


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I do realize that the border guards were only doing their jobs. It really didn't upset me as much as it would have a while back. I knew I had all my paperwork and I also knew that we were doing nothing wrong and I do understand that the rules are there for a reason. I only wish that there were clearer guidelines as to what the rules are and also that everyone followed them. As I said above, it seems that each agent you speak with has a different policy that you need to follow.

I actually was quite calm and not at all upset while they were tearing through things. I suppose it was because I knew that they wouldn't find anything wrong. I think Keith was much more upset about it than I was. After seven years of crossing the border and coming across so many different types of agents I guess I am kind of used to it. This was the first crossing I had since I received my permanent resident status and having that card in my purse gave me a sense of security. The funny thing was that through all of this they didn't even check our passports. They were still sitting on the driver's seat of the car when we returned to it, as was my permanent resident card. I don't even think they ran the numbers on them.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Border Song*
> 
> I am trying to think of an easy and organized way to tell you all about everything on the trip. With the time changes and busy schedule that I was on - especially at the end of the trip - I would have needed to be superwoman to be able to keep up with you all and post daily.
> 
> The classes at the Center all ended in the evening, either at 6pm or 9pm and after that and the ride back to the hotel I was simply too tired to write. After being away from teaching for so long, it was truly something that gave a workout to another part of my brain that has perhaps been coasting for quite a while. I quickly remembered why I loved teaching so much though as I answered questions and felt as if I was actually contributing to my student's lives.
> 
> Many artisans and designers leave a legacy of artifacts that others can experience and enjoy long after their time here on Earth has ended. Teachers, however, by the simple nature of teaching leave something that reaches much further - knowledge. I find we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Each and every time we answer a question or blog a process in which we created a jig or a beautiful piece of work we are sharing our knowledge with others and helping perpetuate our craft. Whether we are teaching our children or grand children in our own basement workshops or writing a blog to assist another woodworker half way around the world, sharing our knowledge and experiences is truly important.
> 
> We drove for over 20 hours on Sunday. We left Saratoga Springs at approximately 5:30 Eastern time and didn't arrive at our own door until about 1:30 am on Monday morning. We could have stopped in St. John, New Brunswick overnight and waited to take the ferry home at 9am Monday morning, cutting eight hours off of our trip, but we were in St. John at approximately 4pm and we knew that neither of us would be able to sleep and would be too antsy to wait until the following morning to continue home.
> 
> Besides, we had both had enough of road food and public washrooms and being crammed in that car. Although I must say that I give that little mustang an "A+" rating for comfort. The seats do have a lumbar support for your back that is fully adjustable in addition to many other adjustments that you can make so we weren't stuck in the same position for hours on end. It did fine on mileage too. Of course it wasn't going to be as good as a smaller hybrid, but for what it was, I was quite satisfied.
> 
> We figured out that even with the prices of gas being almost $4 per gallon in the United States. it was still cheaper than what we pay here in Canada at approximately $1.35 per liter. The exchange has the Canadian dollar ahead of the US dollar right now (it was .93 yesterday) and that also makes the US gas a better value. I am not even going to start to attempt to figure out the exact numbers, as it would not only be nearly impossible, but I find it also doesn't really matter anyway. I don't want to get caught up in numbers like that.
> 
> Getting across the border was shall we say - eventful. Although we attempted to list everything we were bringing back, the saw certainly was a red flag for the border petrol. Apparently there is a clear separation between "business" and "personal" use as far as customs is concerned. With a sole proprietorship such as I have, it is somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> As usual, depending on which border guard you encounter, you need to follow one set of rules or another. When passing through, we answered the usual questions as honestly as we can. We declared the saw in our items, but when the guard asked if it was going to be used for business or personal use, that changed things very quickly. Actually, we said "both" and he immediately filled out a form and sent us to report to two young officers, a man and a woman, who proceeded to ask us to get out of the car while they began unpacking and going through everything with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Now I had told you all that I had planned to rent a trailer if we decided to bring some larger tools back, but as events had it, we didn't see it necessary. Any tool we would be acquiring we decided we would be able to get here in Canada, even with the extra fees and charges. The cost of renting a trailer one way would far exceed any savings we would incur by purchasing tools in the States. That with the additional taxes and charges we would have had to pay to bring the items into the country in the first place weighed heavily on our decision not to buy any big tools. That was a smart decision.
> 
> We had fit what we decided to bring back in the car like the proverbial can of sardines. We were able to fit the saw into the trunk, but only because we removed the steel table from it and set it on the bottom. The tilting head also helped things along, as when the head was at the normal 90 degree angle, it would have been too tall to close the trunk. Here is a picture of the saw in the trunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then proceeded to pack all the loose things around it that we could, both to pad it and to make room in the back of the car for the other things. By the time we were done fitting everything in, you could barely fit a sheet of notebook paper in the trunk.
> 
> We sat by and watched helplessly as they unpacked and questioned just about every item as they removed it onto a large cart. There were two boxes which contained bits in them - one a set of router bits and one a set of forstner bits that I had purchased about 8 years ago at a wood show in Chicago and finally was able to bring back. The agent questioned that they were 'used' because I keep my stuff in good shape, even though you could see the small wood dust in the box and on a couple of the bits. Many of the router bits still had the wax coating on them, as they were more suitable for cabinet making than what I would have used them for. So I suppose he suspected that I was trying to pull something over on him.
> 
> The male officer had sent the female officer into the building with my folder of receipts and she emerged approximately 15 minutes later. Apparently she had separated the food and hotel receipts from the ones where we actually bought items. She reappeared with the receipts for items purchased neatly stapled together and came to me to go over each of them. After seeing that we listed everything that she questioned, I believe she began to soften and could see that we were honest and had tried to follow procedure correctly.
> 
> Even the male officer began to soften his military-like attitude. After opening a box of candy that my daughter had given me to inspect it and make sure that we weren't trying to smuggle drugs, he went into the lecture mode as to what procedure we should have followed. However when I produced the paperwork from when we had left Canada with the stamp on it from the US Customs agent, he also saw that we were trying to do the right thing. The lecture consisted of how we should have went to their "simple and comprehensive" website for procedure rules and I found myself trying not to smile when he said that. Anyone who has visited that site knows that I am not kidding when I say it is neither "simple" or "comprehensive" and is probably the furthest thing from any descriptive of that kind.
> 
> I found that when dealing with authority figures such as this agent, it was best to shut up and be respectful and listen to them and look upon them as if their word was gospel. Even though I had paperwork saying that the saw was a "loan" (as it remains to be seen as to how much I will actually pay for it) I offered to pay the taxes on the full price. At this point, I am thinking that he felt he had tormented us enough because he said that it wouldn't be necessary and we should just keep all the things he told us in mind for the "next time" we come over to do this. I did my best to muster up my "grateful face" as he told us that "since you know how you had everything packed in the car, I'll let you repack it. But if you need help, let me know." as he walked away.
> 
> Needless to say we didn't take him up on it. We wanted to get the he** out of there as fast as we could.
> 
> In the end, here is how the trunk looked repacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moses! "Welcome to Canada, Eh?" I am surprised we didn't leave skid marks . . .
> 
> But all is well and life can now continue. I still have lots of stories to tell of our travels, but as you can see, each one will be a small novelette. I have decided to share things one at a time and they will simply have to be out of order. But I do feel there are many things worth sharing with you.
> 
> One thing I found out is that there is no such thing as "over preparation" for something like this. Even with the best of plans, there is always room for something to go awry. But because of the months of planning and preparing for this trip and all of its adventures, those little bumps didn't derail me.
> 
> It will take me several days to get things back to normal again. But that is expected. The car is unpacked and we have already scheduled it to get an oil change and new brakes - another story for another day. I have lots of emails to catch up on and orders to get out and then I can begin on the new ideas that I have been inspired with. But for now, I am safe and sound here at home and after the initial stand-offish-ness from Richard, I have received his forgiveness and he once again adores me, as does Coco and Pancakes. Although Lee did a wonderful job taking care of them for me (he came three times a day to play with them!) there is nothing like "mommy/grammy" to make them happy.
> 
> All is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good to hear you made it safely. I went to go over the border with a couple friends from work before the passport deal. We were going fishing and they ran are lic; then told us to pull over they check the whole truck out unloading the back of it then said we could not cross because one of my friends had a drug charge like 15 years ago on his lic , They could of just told that to begin with and we turn around. long story short we brought him home and headed out and had no problems crossing 4hours delay .


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Recovering*

It seems to be taking a little longer to get back to normal than I would have liked it to, but I suppose that is to be expected. As I look around here, there seems to be more chaos than ever, although at last the piles seem to be going down as everything is once again finding its place.

Yesterday turned out to be a 'running day' for us again, as I got word that my taxes were completed and I needed to make the trip to Yarmouth to pick them up and get them in the mail. Having two countries to call home definitely has its benefits, but like anything in life, it also comes with a price tag. I get to pay taxes in two countries instead of one. 

In speaking with my accountant though, we have both come to the conclusion that this is the best way to proceed. I have my business based in the United States, as most of my customers are from there and I don't want to have to deal with exchange fees and such with the majority of my orders. Also my wholesalers are all in the US, so it just makes sense for me to keep the business there. It is a matter of "six of one and half a dozen of the other" as far as that is concerned and for now I think that things are best left where they are.

I spent the majority of the day running around again and doing errands and getting some much needed fresh groceries. My partner decided to order a lathe to work on and we found that there was a General International distributor located in Yarmouth. We went into the shop and ordered a nice lathe that we felt would suit us nicely. Here is the link to it:

General International Lathe

Keith spent a good deal of time with Jeannie's husband Billy, who is a very talented lathe worker and teaches regularly at the club. He truly enjoyed the experience and wants to continue to work on this aspect of woodworking. Unfortunately, with me teaching during most of this time, I had no time to even look at the lathe, let alone turn anything on one either at the show or afterword, so i will have to wait until our own equipment arrives until I get a chance to give it a try.

I found that I am still quite tired, as I nearly fell asleep on the way home from Yarmouth at only 5pm in the evening. I then took a two hour nap when I came home and got up for an hour or so to watch some TV and went to bed early. I slept until 8am this morning, which most of you who know me realize that is unheard of. I suppose it is just catching up time and kind of let down from the adventures of the past several weeks.

I don't know if I mentioned that I caught quite a cold last week. The last four days of teaching in Saratoga Springs were done with my head and nose clogged up. I took as little medication as I could to be socially acceptable and not be constantly dripping while I was trying to teach. I hadn't been sick at all for a couple of years, so I suppose that with all the running and upset schedule and poor eating I was due to get something. Everyone was quite understanding though and all went well.

I am going to stay home here today and really sort through things, including downloading all my pictures. I have many of them from the many different aspects of the trip and I will try to divide them appropriately so that they make sense. There aren't as many as I wanted for the classes and such, as I was more in tuned to teaching than taking photographs, which I know you will all understand. The class pictures were taken by others for me and they will at least give you an idea of our workspace and environment.

Already we are thinking about "next year". Hopefully, there will be something that can be worked out so that we can make the show and the trip. I doubt I will do a three week venture again, as that did turn out to be a bit much, but there are certainly a lot of good possibilities that we can explore with both the Showcase and additional teaching.

It feels great to be back and on my own computer and keyboard again. It is amazing how quickly I can type on it without making mistakes. I am thinking I may have a "jammy day" today and just hang around here and get things back in order. I have a pile of receipts to go through and organize and Big Tiny would be proud that I documented and kept every single one. 

I will also finally get to my email and try to answer the many wonderful letters I have received. I am well on my way to "back to normal!"

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Recovering*
> 
> It seems to be taking a little longer to get back to normal than I would have liked it to, but I suppose that is to be expected. As I look around here, there seems to be more chaos than ever, although at last the piles seem to be going down as everything is once again finding its place.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a 'running day' for us again, as I got word that my taxes were completed and I needed to make the trip to Yarmouth to pick them up and get them in the mail. Having two countries to call home definitely has its benefits, but like anything in life, it also comes with a price tag. I get to pay taxes in two countries instead of one.
> 
> In speaking with my accountant though, we have both come to the conclusion that this is the best way to proceed. I have my business based in the United States, as most of my customers are from there and I don't want to have to deal with exchange fees and such with the majority of my orders. Also my wholesalers are all in the US, so it just makes sense for me to keep the business there. It is a matter of "six of one and half a dozen of the other" as far as that is concerned and for now I think that things are best left where they are.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day running around again and doing errands and getting some much needed fresh groceries. My partner decided to order a lathe to work on and we found that there was a General International distributor located in Yarmouth. We went into the shop and ordered a nice lathe that we felt would suit us nicely. Here is the link to it:
> 
> General International Lathe
> 
> Keith spent a good deal of time with Jeannie's husband Billy, who is a very talented lathe worker and teaches regularly at the club. He truly enjoyed the experience and wants to continue to work on this aspect of woodworking. Unfortunately, with me teaching during most of this time, I had no time to even look at the lathe, let alone turn anything on one either at the show or afterword, so i will have to wait until our own equipment arrives until I get a chance to give it a try.
> 
> I found that I am still quite tired, as I nearly fell asleep on the way home from Yarmouth at only 5pm in the evening. I then took a two hour nap when I came home and got up for an hour or so to watch some TV and went to bed early. I slept until 8am this morning, which most of you who know me realize that is unheard of. I suppose it is just catching up time and kind of let down from the adventures of the past several weeks.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I caught quite a cold last week. The last four days of teaching in Saratoga Springs were done with my head and nose clogged up. I took as little medication as I could to be socially acceptable and not be constantly dripping while I was trying to teach. I hadn't been sick at all for a couple of years, so I suppose that with all the running and upset schedule and poor eating I was due to get something. Everyone was quite understanding though and all went well.
> 
> I am going to stay home here today and really sort through things, including downloading all my pictures. I have many of them from the many different aspects of the trip and I will try to divide them appropriately so that they make sense. There aren't as many as I wanted for the classes and such, as I was more in tuned to teaching than taking photographs, which I know you will all understand. The class pictures were taken by others for me and they will at least give you an idea of our workspace and environment.
> 
> Already we are thinking about "next year". Hopefully, there will be something that can be worked out so that we can make the show and the trip. I doubt I will do a three week venture again, as that did turn out to be a bit much, but there are certainly a lot of good possibilities that we can explore with both the Showcase and additional teaching.
> 
> It feels great to be back and on my own computer and keyboard again. It is amazing how quickly I can type on it without making mistakes. I am thinking I may have a "jammy day" today and just hang around here and get things back in order. I have a pile of receipts to go through and organize and Big Tiny would be proud that I documented and kept every single one.
> 
> I will also finally get to my email and try to answer the many wonderful letters I have received. I am well on my way to "back to normal!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Hi Sheila.

Welcome home. Yes, I am proud of you! Take an "atta girl" out of the petty cash fund. 

For the cold, I offer my grandmother's prescription. To one cup of hot lemonade add one tablespoon of honey and two ounces of 151 proof rum. Drink while still hot. Repeat as necessary. It might not *cure *the cold, but after two or three of these, you won't *care.* (grin)

Have a great today and a better tomorrow,


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Recovering*
> 
> It seems to be taking a little longer to get back to normal than I would have liked it to, but I suppose that is to be expected. As I look around here, there seems to be more chaos than ever, although at last the piles seem to be going down as everything is once again finding its place.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a 'running day' for us again, as I got word that my taxes were completed and I needed to make the trip to Yarmouth to pick them up and get them in the mail. Having two countries to call home definitely has its benefits, but like anything in life, it also comes with a price tag. I get to pay taxes in two countries instead of one.
> 
> In speaking with my accountant though, we have both come to the conclusion that this is the best way to proceed. I have my business based in the United States, as most of my customers are from there and I don't want to have to deal with exchange fees and such with the majority of my orders. Also my wholesalers are all in the US, so it just makes sense for me to keep the business there. It is a matter of "six of one and half a dozen of the other" as far as that is concerned and for now I think that things are best left where they are.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day running around again and doing errands and getting some much needed fresh groceries. My partner decided to order a lathe to work on and we found that there was a General International distributor located in Yarmouth. We went into the shop and ordered a nice lathe that we felt would suit us nicely. Here is the link to it:
> 
> General International Lathe
> 
> Keith spent a good deal of time with Jeannie's husband Billy, who is a very talented lathe worker and teaches regularly at the club. He truly enjoyed the experience and wants to continue to work on this aspect of woodworking. Unfortunately, with me teaching during most of this time, I had no time to even look at the lathe, let alone turn anything on one either at the show or afterword, so i will have to wait until our own equipment arrives until I get a chance to give it a try.
> 
> I found that I am still quite tired, as I nearly fell asleep on the way home from Yarmouth at only 5pm in the evening. I then took a two hour nap when I came home and got up for an hour or so to watch some TV and went to bed early. I slept until 8am this morning, which most of you who know me realize that is unheard of. I suppose it is just catching up time and kind of let down from the adventures of the past several weeks.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I caught quite a cold last week. The last four days of teaching in Saratoga Springs were done with my head and nose clogged up. I took as little medication as I could to be socially acceptable and not be constantly dripping while I was trying to teach. I hadn't been sick at all for a couple of years, so I suppose that with all the running and upset schedule and poor eating I was due to get something. Everyone was quite understanding though and all went well.
> 
> I am going to stay home here today and really sort through things, including downloading all my pictures. I have many of them from the many different aspects of the trip and I will try to divide them appropriately so that they make sense. There aren't as many as I wanted for the classes and such, as I was more in tuned to teaching than taking photographs, which I know you will all understand. The class pictures were taken by others for me and they will at least give you an idea of our workspace and environment.
> 
> Already we are thinking about "next year". Hopefully, there will be something that can be worked out so that we can make the show and the trip. I doubt I will do a three week venture again, as that did turn out to be a bit much, but there are certainly a lot of good possibilities that we can explore with both the Showcase and additional teaching.
> 
> It feels great to be back and on my own computer and keyboard again. It is amazing how quickly I can type on it without making mistakes. I am thinking I may have a "jammy day" today and just hang around here and get things back in order. I have a pile of receipts to go through and organize and Big Tiny would be proud that I documented and kept every single one.
> 
> I will also finally get to my email and try to answer the many wonderful letters I have received. I am well on my way to "back to normal!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Hi Sheila;

Welcome home.

That looks like quite a nice lathe. I'm betting you both will get addicted to turning in no time flat.

Lee


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Recovering*
> 
> It seems to be taking a little longer to get back to normal than I would have liked it to, but I suppose that is to be expected. As I look around here, there seems to be more chaos than ever, although at last the piles seem to be going down as everything is once again finding its place.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a 'running day' for us again, as I got word that my taxes were completed and I needed to make the trip to Yarmouth to pick them up and get them in the mail. Having two countries to call home definitely has its benefits, but like anything in life, it also comes with a price tag. I get to pay taxes in two countries instead of one.
> 
> In speaking with my accountant though, we have both come to the conclusion that this is the best way to proceed. I have my business based in the United States, as most of my customers are from there and I don't want to have to deal with exchange fees and such with the majority of my orders. Also my wholesalers are all in the US, so it just makes sense for me to keep the business there. It is a matter of "six of one and half a dozen of the other" as far as that is concerned and for now I think that things are best left where they are.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day running around again and doing errands and getting some much needed fresh groceries. My partner decided to order a lathe to work on and we found that there was a General International distributor located in Yarmouth. We went into the shop and ordered a nice lathe that we felt would suit us nicely. Here is the link to it:
> 
> General International Lathe
> 
> Keith spent a good deal of time with Jeannie's husband Billy, who is a very talented lathe worker and teaches regularly at the club. He truly enjoyed the experience and wants to continue to work on this aspect of woodworking. Unfortunately, with me teaching during most of this time, I had no time to even look at the lathe, let alone turn anything on one either at the show or afterword, so i will have to wait until our own equipment arrives until I get a chance to give it a try.
> 
> I found that I am still quite tired, as I nearly fell asleep on the way home from Yarmouth at only 5pm in the evening. I then took a two hour nap when I came home and got up for an hour or so to watch some TV and went to bed early. I slept until 8am this morning, which most of you who know me realize that is unheard of. I suppose it is just catching up time and kind of let down from the adventures of the past several weeks.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I caught quite a cold last week. The last four days of teaching in Saratoga Springs were done with my head and nose clogged up. I took as little medication as I could to be socially acceptable and not be constantly dripping while I was trying to teach. I hadn't been sick at all for a couple of years, so I suppose that with all the running and upset schedule and poor eating I was due to get something. Everyone was quite understanding though and all went well.
> 
> I am going to stay home here today and really sort through things, including downloading all my pictures. I have many of them from the many different aspects of the trip and I will try to divide them appropriately so that they make sense. There aren't as many as I wanted for the classes and such, as I was more in tuned to teaching than taking photographs, which I know you will all understand. The class pictures were taken by others for me and they will at least give you an idea of our workspace and environment.
> 
> Already we are thinking about "next year". Hopefully, there will be something that can be worked out so that we can make the show and the trip. I doubt I will do a three week venture again, as that did turn out to be a bit much, but there are certainly a lot of good possibilities that we can explore with both the Showcase and additional teaching.
> 
> It feels great to be back and on my own computer and keyboard again. It is amazing how quickly I can type on it without making mistakes. I am thinking I may have a "jammy day" today and just hang around here and get things back in order. I have a pile of receipts to go through and organize and Big Tiny would be proud that I documented and kept every single one.
> 
> I will also finally get to my email and try to answer the many wonderful letters I have received. I am well on my way to "back to normal!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Hey Sheila, There is something to getting back to your own bed. Lathe looks great, hope there is not as much trouble getting it to you as there was with the saw. Good luck. You always tell everyone at the end of your blogs, to have a "nice…....day" on, tues, wed, whatever, well you have a great day also.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Recovering*
> 
> It seems to be taking a little longer to get back to normal than I would have liked it to, but I suppose that is to be expected. As I look around here, there seems to be more chaos than ever, although at last the piles seem to be going down as everything is once again finding its place.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a 'running day' for us again, as I got word that my taxes were completed and I needed to make the trip to Yarmouth to pick them up and get them in the mail. Having two countries to call home definitely has its benefits, but like anything in life, it also comes with a price tag. I get to pay taxes in two countries instead of one.
> 
> In speaking with my accountant though, we have both come to the conclusion that this is the best way to proceed. I have my business based in the United States, as most of my customers are from there and I don't want to have to deal with exchange fees and such with the majority of my orders. Also my wholesalers are all in the US, so it just makes sense for me to keep the business there. It is a matter of "six of one and half a dozen of the other" as far as that is concerned and for now I think that things are best left where they are.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day running around again and doing errands and getting some much needed fresh groceries. My partner decided to order a lathe to work on and we found that there was a General International distributor located in Yarmouth. We went into the shop and ordered a nice lathe that we felt would suit us nicely. Here is the link to it:
> 
> General International Lathe
> 
> Keith spent a good deal of time with Jeannie's husband Billy, who is a very talented lathe worker and teaches regularly at the club. He truly enjoyed the experience and wants to continue to work on this aspect of woodworking. Unfortunately, with me teaching during most of this time, I had no time to even look at the lathe, let alone turn anything on one either at the show or afterword, so i will have to wait until our own equipment arrives until I get a chance to give it a try.
> 
> I found that I am still quite tired, as I nearly fell asleep on the way home from Yarmouth at only 5pm in the evening. I then took a two hour nap when I came home and got up for an hour or so to watch some TV and went to bed early. I slept until 8am this morning, which most of you who know me realize that is unheard of. I suppose it is just catching up time and kind of let down from the adventures of the past several weeks.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I caught quite a cold last week. The last four days of teaching in Saratoga Springs were done with my head and nose clogged up. I took as little medication as I could to be socially acceptable and not be constantly dripping while I was trying to teach. I hadn't been sick at all for a couple of years, so I suppose that with all the running and upset schedule and poor eating I was due to get something. Everyone was quite understanding though and all went well.
> 
> I am going to stay home here today and really sort through things, including downloading all my pictures. I have many of them from the many different aspects of the trip and I will try to divide them appropriately so that they make sense. There aren't as many as I wanted for the classes and such, as I was more in tuned to teaching than taking photographs, which I know you will all understand. The class pictures were taken by others for me and they will at least give you an idea of our workspace and environment.
> 
> Already we are thinking about "next year". Hopefully, there will be something that can be worked out so that we can make the show and the trip. I doubt I will do a three week venture again, as that did turn out to be a bit much, but there are certainly a lot of good possibilities that we can explore with both the Showcase and additional teaching.
> 
> It feels great to be back and on my own computer and keyboard again. It is amazing how quickly I can type on it without making mistakes. I am thinking I may have a "jammy day" today and just hang around here and get things back in order. I have a pile of receipts to go through and organize and Big Tiny would be proud that I documented and kept every single one.
> 
> I will also finally get to my email and try to answer the many wonderful letters I have received. I am well on my way to "back to normal!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


was it three weeks you said ….. lol… it werd how times fly fast when you have fun
now back to bed ,enjoy a copple of Tiny´s and relax …. you can´t do anything anyway with a cold

the lathe looks like it will be a great one to work on both for spindlework and bowls 
look forward to see it instalt in the kitchen beside the excalibor ….. a lot of shavestew in the furure…. LOL

try to have a great day youself 
Dennis


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Recovering*
> 
> It seems to be taking a little longer to get back to normal than I would have liked it to, but I suppose that is to be expected. As I look around here, there seems to be more chaos than ever, although at last the piles seem to be going down as everything is once again finding its place.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a 'running day' for us again, as I got word that my taxes were completed and I needed to make the trip to Yarmouth to pick them up and get them in the mail. Having two countries to call home definitely has its benefits, but like anything in life, it also comes with a price tag. I get to pay taxes in two countries instead of one.
> 
> In speaking with my accountant though, we have both come to the conclusion that this is the best way to proceed. I have my business based in the United States, as most of my customers are from there and I don't want to have to deal with exchange fees and such with the majority of my orders. Also my wholesalers are all in the US, so it just makes sense for me to keep the business there. It is a matter of "six of one and half a dozen of the other" as far as that is concerned and for now I think that things are best left where they are.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day running around again and doing errands and getting some much needed fresh groceries. My partner decided to order a lathe to work on and we found that there was a General International distributor located in Yarmouth. We went into the shop and ordered a nice lathe that we felt would suit us nicely. Here is the link to it:
> 
> General International Lathe
> 
> Keith spent a good deal of time with Jeannie's husband Billy, who is a very talented lathe worker and teaches regularly at the club. He truly enjoyed the experience and wants to continue to work on this aspect of woodworking. Unfortunately, with me teaching during most of this time, I had no time to even look at the lathe, let alone turn anything on one either at the show or afterword, so i will have to wait until our own equipment arrives until I get a chance to give it a try.
> 
> I found that I am still quite tired, as I nearly fell asleep on the way home from Yarmouth at only 5pm in the evening. I then took a two hour nap when I came home and got up for an hour or so to watch some TV and went to bed early. I slept until 8am this morning, which most of you who know me realize that is unheard of. I suppose it is just catching up time and kind of let down from the adventures of the past several weeks.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I caught quite a cold last week. The last four days of teaching in Saratoga Springs were done with my head and nose clogged up. I took as little medication as I could to be socially acceptable and not be constantly dripping while I was trying to teach. I hadn't been sick at all for a couple of years, so I suppose that with all the running and upset schedule and poor eating I was due to get something. Everyone was quite understanding though and all went well.
> 
> I am going to stay home here today and really sort through things, including downloading all my pictures. I have many of them from the many different aspects of the trip and I will try to divide them appropriately so that they make sense. There aren't as many as I wanted for the classes and such, as I was more in tuned to teaching than taking photographs, which I know you will all understand. The class pictures were taken by others for me and they will at least give you an idea of our workspace and environment.
> 
> Already we are thinking about "next year". Hopefully, there will be something that can be worked out so that we can make the show and the trip. I doubt I will do a three week venture again, as that did turn out to be a bit much, but there are certainly a lot of good possibilities that we can explore with both the Showcase and additional teaching.
> 
> It feels great to be back and on my own computer and keyboard again. It is amazing how quickly I can type on it without making mistakes. I am thinking I may have a "jammy day" today and just hang around here and get things back in order. I have a pile of receipts to go through and organize and Big Tiny would be proud that I documented and kept every single one.
> 
> I will also finally get to my email and try to answer the many wonderful letters I have received. I am well on my way to "back to normal!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


LOL when I heard that Bill was teaching Keith how to make pens and that I mention on another post when you were going to get one .
I'm sure you both will enjoy it .


----------



## scrollgirl

*Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*

I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.

I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.

One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.

Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.

I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.

Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.

I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.

I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.

There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.

I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.

I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.

"May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


----------



## Rob200

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.
> 
> I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.
> 
> One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.
> 
> Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.
> 
> I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.
> 
> Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.
> 
> I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.
> 
> I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.
> 
> There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.
> 
> I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.
> 
> "May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


it is going to be a good day for you stop a smell the flower's


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.
> 
> I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.
> 
> One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.
> 
> Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.
> 
> I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.
> 
> Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.
> 
> I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.
> 
> I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.
> 
> There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.
> 
> I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.
> 
> "May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


Thanks, Robert! I know you are right! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.
> 
> I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.
> 
> One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.
> 
> Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.
> 
> I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.
> 
> Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.
> 
> I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.
> 
> I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.
> 
> There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.
> 
> I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.
> 
> "May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


Who made the quote?

Sounds like lie is good on the right coast! The Redwing Shoe man told me the same thing about his shoes as you experienced with the Dew alt. You can only cheapen and cut corners so far before your product becomes virtually worthless ;-(


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.
> 
> I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.
> 
> One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.
> 
> Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.
> 
> I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.
> 
> Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.
> 
> I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.
> 
> I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.
> 
> There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.
> 
> I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.
> 
> "May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


Hi, Topamax!

The author of the quote is unknown. I usually like to give credit. I thought that it was quite appropriate for the way I am feeling today. I like my silly quotes, I suppose.

It is a sad thing about the saw really. I used to recommend the DW788 to everyone. Mine gave me many good years and even though I don't do production work, it served me well. It is sad when you lose faith in a company that you once depended on though. I suppose it is a sign of the times. I realize the Excalibur is a bit more expensive than other entry level saws and everyone won't be able to have the extra money to spend on it - especially if it is for a hobby, but it is so hard to recommend an inferior product and there just doesn't seem to be anything at a lower level that doesn't have issues. I suppose you get what you pay for.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.
> 
> I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.
> 
> One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.
> 
> Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.
> 
> I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.
> 
> Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.
> 
> I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.
> 
> I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.
> 
> There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.
> 
> I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.
> 
> "May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


I think you need a booster for your future deadlines. Now that you have the sword "excalibur", I think a real knight and sleepless days will be yours to continue what you have started. Just keep it going easy and surely. The more mistake you have, the more waste and time lost. Be safe to start with normalcy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to Normalcy (slowly)*
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am getting a bit back to normal today. I was still so tired most of yesterday, but I did manage to accomplish a lot of things. I keep wondering if the reason it is taking me so long to get to normal is due to the scope of the trip or the length of time I was away, or is it just because I am a tad older than last time when I traveled. I haven't been away for so long before though. And even though we had the laptop and everything we could think of with us, it wasn't the same as being here and running the business from home base.
> 
> I spent much of the day making phone calls and talking to and writing to people to thank them for the different kinds of support that they offered during the show. I believe that I was very successful in getting the products out there that I believe in and explaining to others why I choose them in the first place.
> 
> One of the main points of interest was of course the saw. There were so many questions regarding it. Although I had a DeWalt saw in the lecture room where I spoke to people, I had the Excalibur set up at my table for people to try (and during the lectures I had invited them to do so.) Keith said he was quite busy telling people about it and letting other try it while I was gone (which was much of the time at the show) and that several people had said that they were going to order one. My initial impression of it is that it is a beautiful machine, and I look forward to really running it through the paces.
> 
> Although I haven't had much time to actually cut on it, I am already convinced that it was a good decision not to get another DeWalt and move up to the Excalibur. During both the lectures and the classes, the DeWalt saws began to rear their ugly heads with the same characteristics that my own saw at home was experiencing. The main problem seems to be the blade slipping out of the holder and the tension not holding tight. I fortunately knew how to fix this by sanding the small stop which holds in the blades and took the opportunity to demonstrate that to others at one lecture.
> 
> I didn't want to bad mouth the saw, but when asked which saw I would recommend and why I had to answer honestly and it didn't show the DeWalt saw in a very good light. It seems that the new "Type 2" saws are full of small and irritating problems (as well as major ones) and I understand that the Type 2 DeWalt is made so much cheaper than the Type 1 that it weighs a whopping 13 lbs. less! That translates to cheaper materials and more undesirable vibration. It appears that DeWalt has been cutting corners every way they can. Now I also hear that they are no longer even going to continue making the saw at all, leaving only the new Grey Delta saw (which is identical to the DW788 except it is gray instead of yellow) to carry on. This was the saw that was introduced last year and I fear that it is made exactly the same as the DW788, including the same problems and issues.
> 
> Another issue that seems to be plaguing the DW788 is the front to back blade motion. Instead of a true up and down motion of the blade when cutting, there have been alignment problems which cause the blade to also move slightly forward when in motion, causing problems with cutting the workpiece. There are ways to adjust this to minimize it, but they are tedious and limited and don't seem to fully solve the problem. It is a small thing, but it can make a big difference to someone who is doing delicate work or is new to cutting. Although this type of saw will never have a completely true up and down motion, due to the nature of how it is made, there are, as I stated ways to minimize this motion so that it is barely noticeable.
> 
> I am going to do a better review and probably a video on the Excalibur in the near future when I am able to really try it out for a bit. So far though, I find it runs smooth and I am happy with it. The way the head tilts instead of the table when bevel cutting (something that I do on all of my candle trays and other things) is awesome and much easier than trying to cut and follow a line with your workpiece on an angle. The overall feel of the saw is smooth and solid, although I don't know whether to attribute that to the fact that it is new or not. I suppose that only some real cutting will tell me.
> 
> I am finally ready to start thinking about the next deadlines that are in front of me. I have to get some Christmas projects (YES - CHRISTMAS!) done for the magazine in the next couple of weeks and I need to start there. I also need to talk to the wholesalers and get their next deadline dates for new projects so I have something new in each issue. The painting company (the Artist's Club) who is looking to market my skating pond scene and perhaps my new shell painting packets that I taught at the painting classes is meeting today to make some decisions so I should hear from them next week as to how I am to proceed with those. And of course, the website needs desperately to be updated, as it has been over a month since I have done so and I need to change things around.
> 
> There are videos to make and instructions to write and my partner Keith spent the day yesterday working up an order for accessories and tools for his new lathe that he is waiting for. It is great to see him so excited about it and I am so happy that he enjoyed turning some nice pens and will be making more things on it. Unfortunately, I never had a spare minute to even try the lathe, as I was teaching all the time, but I am sure that when Keith gets his he will help me learn how to do some nice things on it too. It will open a new dimension to our business I hope and will open a floodgate of ideas for both of us.
> 
> I am happy that I am starting to feel back to normal. My cold kind of went to my throat which is sore, but at least I am not as stuffy or coughing. With some nice hot tea and honey and being here at home I should be one hundred per cent in no time.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look at things one at a time and not overwhelm myself. I still have to get to many emails, and I should be able to accomplish that today. It seems so long since I have talked to many of you that I want to catch up.
> 
> "May today mark the beginning of many new joys and accomplishments… and a continuation of all of the good things that you have already achieved."


great to see you are back and in better condition , easy to see on the blog lenght …. 
the class where you had to make the Dewalt shuold consider them self lucky to learn the trick too
and learn a little bit of what to tjeck when the want to buy a scrollsaw
you shuold realy make a rewiew on the Dewalt even though you hardly have used the new generation
from what I can read in your blog it will bee a great rewiew and from a famours scroller and artist like you
they wuold deffently know something has hit them hard when you devastate the modell slice by slice
compared to the old modell

here the spring is well on the way , today it was 47 - 56 F. and sunny ….. good to have a working day outside

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Lectures*

I can't believe that I am still sleeping like I am. I am not sure if it is the cold or the relief of returning home or the adrenalin level finally returning to normal after everything. Maybe it is a little bit of everything. I just feel like I have never been so tired in all my life.

The cold is really on its way out now, with just a little congestion and sore throat left. I haven't taken medicine for it is a couple of days, and the fact that it is tolerable without anything is a good sign. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be back to normal again. I am sure that getting the extra rest and with getting my eating and everything back to normal it won't be long.

I am slowly getting things caught up. At least I have done all the important things that needed immediate attention. As my American friends realize, it is tax day today and I was able to send those off on Tuesday, so that is one big thing I don't have to think about anymore.

I figured out the numbers for the trip and it came out that I just about broke even. The cynics may look at that as a failure, but I think it is wonderful. I have long ago learned that in business you can't put a dollar value on everything and look at it all as black and white. Of course you need to be responsible and the business needs to make money, but you don't always have that 'eye for an eye' as far as investment and return, be it time or money. The contacts that I made and the good will that I earned both from customers and from colleagues is as they say "priceless". Not to mention the fun I had and also the wonderful experiences I encountered.

In reflecting back on things, I suppose I have to say that the lectures were probably the most difficult part. Typically, I consider myself somewhat of a social person. When meeting new people, I am genuinely interested in what they are about and like to hear stories and get to know people. Lecturing to a crowd is quite different though. I am not as comfortable with all eyes locked on me and looking for me to enlighten them. I far prefer back and forth interaction.

The lectures at the conference were (as I eluded to in past posts) not without incident. Although nothing was tragic, there certainly were some glitches.

Upon arriving at the center, I was very anxious to see the place where I was was to make my presentations. Somehow not knowing how big or what type of room it was added to my anxiety and I was sure that once I saw the actual place, I would be able to feel more comfortable about the whole thing, knowing what I would be up against. I am told that I have a "quiet voice", (although my own children would probably attest to the opposite!) and I wanted to be certain that what I had to say would be heard.

The room was a good size, with approximately six to eight rows of chairs lined up. There was a workbench up front and a scroll saw (a DeWalt) and a TV monitor on a stand to the far side. There was also an easel with paper and markers which I had requested. Everything looked in order.

The man in charge of the presentations stopped by to ask if I found everything satisfactory and I inquired about the camera that they were going to have to show my cutting demonstrations. He said they were getting it and that I would also have a helper there for the presentation so that if I needed anything at all I would have assistance. That was good.

I had never really made a formal outline of what I was going to talk about. Initially, I was planning on a somewhat beginner lecture first and then for the second presentation of the day I would cover more involved material. However, upon talking to people at the show, there were many that were not what I considered 'beginners' that had come with larger groups and they were on a schedule and needed to be at the earlier demonstration, so I decided to just cover everything in a general sense and then take questions and allow the audience to direct the level of expertise. This, I felt would be most beneficial to all involved.

When I arrived for the first presentation, there was a moment of terror when I realized that the room was quite crowded and that there were people slightly spilling into the hall. Could all these people come to see me talk? YIKES! I sucked in a deep breath and saw the gentleman who was in charge of arranging things and asked quickly if everything was ready and he said it was and zero hour was upon me. I was "on".

I began with an introduction as to who I was and it amazed me how quiet the room had become. I felt as if all attention was on me, which was something that I certainly wasn't used to. I kept talking though and started to feel a little looser and more at ease in front of the crowd. They really wanted to hear what I had to offer. That was good. I proceeded with some demonstrations on how to apply the pattern to the wood and such and it got to the time when I would be cutting on the saw and something dawned on me - no camera.

I kind of looked up and asked in general "weren't we supposed to have a camera here?" and a voice from the back of the room calmly replied.

"Oh, we weren't able to get one."

I was momentarily dumbfounded. I am certain I had that 'deer in the headlights' look as my mind raced as to which direction I was now to proceed in. Part of me wanted to bolt for the door (just part) while the rest of me was frozen in front of a room full of eyes looking to me for the next word. I thought of the dream I had before I left where I was standing there speechless in front of the crowd and how some of you chuckled at the though of me ever being unable to speak and somehow it gave me absolutely no satisfaction knowing I was right on that issue.

After what seemed like hours and was literally only a second or two, I looked up and saw the easel and marker and thought "now there is plan B". Instead of being able to demonstrate things on the saw, I would have to settle for using the drawing board to clarify my thoughts and ideas on cutting. Although it was not quite as effective as the actual demonstration, it was certainly sufficient and did help get the point across.

After the initial changing of gears, I felt that things went fairly smoothly. People began asking questions and the lecture turned into somewhat of a discussion of many different aspects of scroll sawing and cutting. I did know my material and was able to answer things that were asked and I even learned some things from others who had their own ideas of how to do certain procedures. Scrollsawing is like many of the other aspects of woodworking in that there is more than one way to do most everything. There is no one correct method as long as you are comfortable and safe in your approach.

Overall, I think that first class went well. In speaking to others who attended afterword, most said they learned something new and all said they enjoyed the presentation. When I returned to our table, it seems that Keith had heard that I had a glitch and many thought I would be upset about it. I truly wasn't, as these things are to be expected in putting on a production the size of this show and everyone seemed to be quite concerned with getting a camera for the next presentation which was to be given in a couple of hours. Mistakes do happen and God knows I make enough of them not to chastise others when things like this happen. Besides, people who attended were quite understanding and as long as everyone had a good time and hopefully learned something from the information that I had to offer, that is all that mattered to me.

All in all it was a good experience and I am grateful that they asked me to participate. The subsequent lectures were each a bit easier for me to do. Once I got on the saw I felt at ease and knew that I could offer something to the newcomers and maybe even the veteran scrollers alike.

It has been nearly seven years since I have done a show or been around people like this. It struck me as odd how much I, myself have learned and advanced in that time. I think that it is good for me to get out into the real world from time to time because it raises my awareness and helps me be a better designer. I love hearing stories and getting to know others and I also like hearing not only what successes others have had with their scrolling, but also what stumbling blocks that they encounter so that I am better aware when I design and write instructions so I can help them overcome them.

A trip like this was long overdue.

I see that this story has gotten quite lengthy and I apologize for that. I suppose that I am getting back to normal after all! 

I have so many good stories and observances to share with you all and I will do so in subsequent blogs. Although the past weeks have been incredibly busy, I have missed my daily dialogues with you and I am happy to return to this important part of my life.

I hope you all have an incredibly creative and happy day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Lectures*
> 
> I can't believe that I am still sleeping like I am. I am not sure if it is the cold or the relief of returning home or the adrenalin level finally returning to normal after everything. Maybe it is a little bit of everything. I just feel like I have never been so tired in all my life.
> 
> The cold is really on its way out now, with just a little congestion and sore throat left. I haven't taken medicine for it is a couple of days, and the fact that it is tolerable without anything is a good sign. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be back to normal again. I am sure that getting the extra rest and with getting my eating and everything back to normal it won't be long.
> 
> I am slowly getting things caught up. At least I have done all the important things that needed immediate attention. As my American friends realize, it is tax day today and I was able to send those off on Tuesday, so that is one big thing I don't have to think about anymore.
> 
> I figured out the numbers for the trip and it came out that I just about broke even. The cynics may look at that as a failure, but I think it is wonderful. I have long ago learned that in business you can't put a dollar value on everything and look at it all as black and white. Of course you need to be responsible and the business needs to make money, but you don't always have that 'eye for an eye' as far as investment and return, be it time or money. The contacts that I made and the good will that I earned both from customers and from colleagues is as they say "priceless". Not to mention the fun I had and also the wonderful experiences I encountered.
> 
> In reflecting back on things, I suppose I have to say that the lectures were probably the most difficult part. Typically, I consider myself somewhat of a social person. When meeting new people, I am genuinely interested in what they are about and like to hear stories and get to know people. Lecturing to a crowd is quite different though. I am not as comfortable with all eyes locked on me and looking for me to enlighten them. I far prefer back and forth interaction.
> 
> The lectures at the conference were (as I eluded to in past posts) not without incident. Although nothing was tragic, there certainly were some glitches.
> 
> Upon arriving at the center, I was very anxious to see the place where I was was to make my presentations. Somehow not knowing how big or what type of room it was added to my anxiety and I was sure that once I saw the actual place, I would be able to feel more comfortable about the whole thing, knowing what I would be up against. I am told that I have a "quiet voice", (although my own children would probably attest to the opposite!) and I wanted to be certain that what I had to say would be heard.
> 
> The room was a good size, with approximately six to eight rows of chairs lined up. There was a workbench up front and a scroll saw (a DeWalt) and a TV monitor on a stand to the far side. There was also an easel with paper and markers which I had requested. Everything looked in order.
> 
> The man in charge of the presentations stopped by to ask if I found everything satisfactory and I inquired about the camera that they were going to have to show my cutting demonstrations. He said they were getting it and that I would also have a helper there for the presentation so that if I needed anything at all I would have assistance. That was good.
> 
> I had never really made a formal outline of what I was going to talk about. Initially, I was planning on a somewhat beginner lecture first and then for the second presentation of the day I would cover more involved material. However, upon talking to people at the show, there were many that were not what I considered 'beginners' that had come with larger groups and they were on a schedule and needed to be at the earlier demonstration, so I decided to just cover everything in a general sense and then take questions and allow the audience to direct the level of expertise. This, I felt would be most beneficial to all involved.
> 
> When I arrived for the first presentation, there was a moment of terror when I realized that the room was quite crowded and that there were people slightly spilling into the hall. Could all these people come to see me talk? YIKES! I sucked in a deep breath and saw the gentleman who was in charge of arranging things and asked quickly if everything was ready and he said it was and zero hour was upon me. I was "on".
> 
> I began with an introduction as to who I was and it amazed me how quiet the room had become. I felt as if all attention was on me, which was something that I certainly wasn't used to. I kept talking though and started to feel a little looser and more at ease in front of the crowd. They really wanted to hear what I had to offer. That was good. I proceeded with some demonstrations on how to apply the pattern to the wood and such and it got to the time when I would be cutting on the saw and something dawned on me - no camera.
> 
> I kind of looked up and asked in general "weren't we supposed to have a camera here?" and a voice from the back of the room calmly replied.
> 
> "Oh, we weren't able to get one."
> 
> I was momentarily dumbfounded. I am certain I had that 'deer in the headlights' look as my mind raced as to which direction I was now to proceed in. Part of me wanted to bolt for the door (just part) while the rest of me was frozen in front of a room full of eyes looking to me for the next word. I thought of the dream I had before I left where I was standing there speechless in front of the crowd and how some of you chuckled at the though of me ever being unable to speak and somehow it gave me absolutely no satisfaction knowing I was right on that issue.
> 
> After what seemed like hours and was literally only a second or two, I looked up and saw the easel and marker and thought "now there is plan B". Instead of being able to demonstrate things on the saw, I would have to settle for using the drawing board to clarify my thoughts and ideas on cutting. Although it was not quite as effective as the actual demonstration, it was certainly sufficient and did help get the point across.
> 
> After the initial changing of gears, I felt that things went fairly smoothly. People began asking questions and the lecture turned into somewhat of a discussion of many different aspects of scroll sawing and cutting. I did know my material and was able to answer things that were asked and I even learned some things from others who had their own ideas of how to do certain procedures. Scrollsawing is like many of the other aspects of woodworking in that there is more than one way to do most everything. There is no one correct method as long as you are comfortable and safe in your approach.
> 
> Overall, I think that first class went well. In speaking to others who attended afterword, most said they learned something new and all said they enjoyed the presentation. When I returned to our table, it seems that Keith had heard that I had a glitch and many thought I would be upset about it. I truly wasn't, as these things are to be expected in putting on a production the size of this show and everyone seemed to be quite concerned with getting a camera for the next presentation which was to be given in a couple of hours. Mistakes do happen and God knows I make enough of them not to chastise others when things like this happen. Besides, people who attended were quite understanding and as long as everyone had a good time and hopefully learned something from the information that I had to offer, that is all that mattered to me.
> 
> All in all it was a good experience and I am grateful that they asked me to participate. The subsequent lectures were each a bit easier for me to do. Once I got on the saw I felt at ease and knew that I could offer something to the newcomers and maybe even the veteran scrollers alike.
> 
> It has been nearly seven years since I have done a show or been around people like this. It struck me as odd how much I, myself have learned and advanced in that time. I think that it is good for me to get out into the real world from time to time because it raises my awareness and helps me be a better designer. I love hearing stories and getting to know others and I also like hearing not only what successes others have had with their scrolling, but also what stumbling blocks that they encounter so that I am better aware when I design and write instructions so I can help them overcome them.
> 
> A trip like this was long overdue.
> 
> I see that this story has gotten quite lengthy and I apologize for that. I suppose that I am getting back to normal after all!
> 
> I have so many good stories and observances to share with you all and I will do so in subsequent blogs. Although the past weeks have been incredibly busy, I have missed my daily dialogues with you and I am happy to return to this important part of my life.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredibly creative and happy day!


great blog Sheila  enjoyd it , like the way you tell the stories …
but I most say when you told there was no camera my jaw nearly hit the keyboard 
glad to hear once more you know your trade so well that you cuold transformate it 
to paperwork ….. I think 98 % of all others wuold have had to stop the course right there 
you most be a hell of a teacher when everything is right on place so you can jump around
between media´s and materials as you like

good to hear from the journey  looking forward to the next history

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Lectures*
> 
> I can't believe that I am still sleeping like I am. I am not sure if it is the cold or the relief of returning home or the adrenalin level finally returning to normal after everything. Maybe it is a little bit of everything. I just feel like I have never been so tired in all my life.
> 
> The cold is really on its way out now, with just a little congestion and sore throat left. I haven't taken medicine for it is a couple of days, and the fact that it is tolerable without anything is a good sign. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be back to normal again. I am sure that getting the extra rest and with getting my eating and everything back to normal it won't be long.
> 
> I am slowly getting things caught up. At least I have done all the important things that needed immediate attention. As my American friends realize, it is tax day today and I was able to send those off on Tuesday, so that is one big thing I don't have to think about anymore.
> 
> I figured out the numbers for the trip and it came out that I just about broke even. The cynics may look at that as a failure, but I think it is wonderful. I have long ago learned that in business you can't put a dollar value on everything and look at it all as black and white. Of course you need to be responsible and the business needs to make money, but you don't always have that 'eye for an eye' as far as investment and return, be it time or money. The contacts that I made and the good will that I earned both from customers and from colleagues is as they say "priceless". Not to mention the fun I had and also the wonderful experiences I encountered.
> 
> In reflecting back on things, I suppose I have to say that the lectures were probably the most difficult part. Typically, I consider myself somewhat of a social person. When meeting new people, I am genuinely interested in what they are about and like to hear stories and get to know people. Lecturing to a crowd is quite different though. I am not as comfortable with all eyes locked on me and looking for me to enlighten them. I far prefer back and forth interaction.
> 
> The lectures at the conference were (as I eluded to in past posts) not without incident. Although nothing was tragic, there certainly were some glitches.
> 
> Upon arriving at the center, I was very anxious to see the place where I was was to make my presentations. Somehow not knowing how big or what type of room it was added to my anxiety and I was sure that once I saw the actual place, I would be able to feel more comfortable about the whole thing, knowing what I would be up against. I am told that I have a "quiet voice", (although my own children would probably attest to the opposite!) and I wanted to be certain that what I had to say would be heard.
> 
> The room was a good size, with approximately six to eight rows of chairs lined up. There was a workbench up front and a scroll saw (a DeWalt) and a TV monitor on a stand to the far side. There was also an easel with paper and markers which I had requested. Everything looked in order.
> 
> The man in charge of the presentations stopped by to ask if I found everything satisfactory and I inquired about the camera that they were going to have to show my cutting demonstrations. He said they were getting it and that I would also have a helper there for the presentation so that if I needed anything at all I would have assistance. That was good.
> 
> I had never really made a formal outline of what I was going to talk about. Initially, I was planning on a somewhat beginner lecture first and then for the second presentation of the day I would cover more involved material. However, upon talking to people at the show, there were many that were not what I considered 'beginners' that had come with larger groups and they were on a schedule and needed to be at the earlier demonstration, so I decided to just cover everything in a general sense and then take questions and allow the audience to direct the level of expertise. This, I felt would be most beneficial to all involved.
> 
> When I arrived for the first presentation, there was a moment of terror when I realized that the room was quite crowded and that there were people slightly spilling into the hall. Could all these people come to see me talk? YIKES! I sucked in a deep breath and saw the gentleman who was in charge of arranging things and asked quickly if everything was ready and he said it was and zero hour was upon me. I was "on".
> 
> I began with an introduction as to who I was and it amazed me how quiet the room had become. I felt as if all attention was on me, which was something that I certainly wasn't used to. I kept talking though and started to feel a little looser and more at ease in front of the crowd. They really wanted to hear what I had to offer. That was good. I proceeded with some demonstrations on how to apply the pattern to the wood and such and it got to the time when I would be cutting on the saw and something dawned on me - no camera.
> 
> I kind of looked up and asked in general "weren't we supposed to have a camera here?" and a voice from the back of the room calmly replied.
> 
> "Oh, we weren't able to get one."
> 
> I was momentarily dumbfounded. I am certain I had that 'deer in the headlights' look as my mind raced as to which direction I was now to proceed in. Part of me wanted to bolt for the door (just part) while the rest of me was frozen in front of a room full of eyes looking to me for the next word. I thought of the dream I had before I left where I was standing there speechless in front of the crowd and how some of you chuckled at the though of me ever being unable to speak and somehow it gave me absolutely no satisfaction knowing I was right on that issue.
> 
> After what seemed like hours and was literally only a second or two, I looked up and saw the easel and marker and thought "now there is plan B". Instead of being able to demonstrate things on the saw, I would have to settle for using the drawing board to clarify my thoughts and ideas on cutting. Although it was not quite as effective as the actual demonstration, it was certainly sufficient and did help get the point across.
> 
> After the initial changing of gears, I felt that things went fairly smoothly. People began asking questions and the lecture turned into somewhat of a discussion of many different aspects of scroll sawing and cutting. I did know my material and was able to answer things that were asked and I even learned some things from others who had their own ideas of how to do certain procedures. Scrollsawing is like many of the other aspects of woodworking in that there is more than one way to do most everything. There is no one correct method as long as you are comfortable and safe in your approach.
> 
> Overall, I think that first class went well. In speaking to others who attended afterword, most said they learned something new and all said they enjoyed the presentation. When I returned to our table, it seems that Keith had heard that I had a glitch and many thought I would be upset about it. I truly wasn't, as these things are to be expected in putting on a production the size of this show and everyone seemed to be quite concerned with getting a camera for the next presentation which was to be given in a couple of hours. Mistakes do happen and God knows I make enough of them not to chastise others when things like this happen. Besides, people who attended were quite understanding and as long as everyone had a good time and hopefully learned something from the information that I had to offer, that is all that mattered to me.
> 
> All in all it was a good experience and I am grateful that they asked me to participate. The subsequent lectures were each a bit easier for me to do. Once I got on the saw I felt at ease and knew that I could offer something to the newcomers and maybe even the veteran scrollers alike.
> 
> It has been nearly seven years since I have done a show or been around people like this. It struck me as odd how much I, myself have learned and advanced in that time. I think that it is good for me to get out into the real world from time to time because it raises my awareness and helps me be a better designer. I love hearing stories and getting to know others and I also like hearing not only what successes others have had with their scrolling, but also what stumbling blocks that they encounter so that I am better aware when I design and write instructions so I can help them overcome them.
> 
> A trip like this was long overdue.
> 
> I see that this story has gotten quite lengthy and I apologize for that. I suppose that I am getting back to normal after all!
> 
> I have so many good stories and observances to share with you all and I will do so in subsequent blogs. Although the past weeks have been incredibly busy, I have missed my daily dialogues with you and I am happy to return to this important part of my life.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredibly creative and happy day!


take a look at Williams lastest project and be blown away by the amount of work he has put in to it

Dennis


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Lectures*
> 
> I can't believe that I am still sleeping like I am. I am not sure if it is the cold or the relief of returning home or the adrenalin level finally returning to normal after everything. Maybe it is a little bit of everything. I just feel like I have never been so tired in all my life.
> 
> The cold is really on its way out now, with just a little congestion and sore throat left. I haven't taken medicine for it is a couple of days, and the fact that it is tolerable without anything is a good sign. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be back to normal again. I am sure that getting the extra rest and with getting my eating and everything back to normal it won't be long.
> 
> I am slowly getting things caught up. At least I have done all the important things that needed immediate attention. As my American friends realize, it is tax day today and I was able to send those off on Tuesday, so that is one big thing I don't have to think about anymore.
> 
> I figured out the numbers for the trip and it came out that I just about broke even. The cynics may look at that as a failure, but I think it is wonderful. I have long ago learned that in business you can't put a dollar value on everything and look at it all as black and white. Of course you need to be responsible and the business needs to make money, but you don't always have that 'eye for an eye' as far as investment and return, be it time or money. The contacts that I made and the good will that I earned both from customers and from colleagues is as they say "priceless". Not to mention the fun I had and also the wonderful experiences I encountered.
> 
> In reflecting back on things, I suppose I have to say that the lectures were probably the most difficult part. Typically, I consider myself somewhat of a social person. When meeting new people, I am genuinely interested in what they are about and like to hear stories and get to know people. Lecturing to a crowd is quite different though. I am not as comfortable with all eyes locked on me and looking for me to enlighten them. I far prefer back and forth interaction.
> 
> The lectures at the conference were (as I eluded to in past posts) not without incident. Although nothing was tragic, there certainly were some glitches.
> 
> Upon arriving at the center, I was very anxious to see the place where I was was to make my presentations. Somehow not knowing how big or what type of room it was added to my anxiety and I was sure that once I saw the actual place, I would be able to feel more comfortable about the whole thing, knowing what I would be up against. I am told that I have a "quiet voice", (although my own children would probably attest to the opposite!) and I wanted to be certain that what I had to say would be heard.
> 
> The room was a good size, with approximately six to eight rows of chairs lined up. There was a workbench up front and a scroll saw (a DeWalt) and a TV monitor on a stand to the far side. There was also an easel with paper and markers which I had requested. Everything looked in order.
> 
> The man in charge of the presentations stopped by to ask if I found everything satisfactory and I inquired about the camera that they were going to have to show my cutting demonstrations. He said they were getting it and that I would also have a helper there for the presentation so that if I needed anything at all I would have assistance. That was good.
> 
> I had never really made a formal outline of what I was going to talk about. Initially, I was planning on a somewhat beginner lecture first and then for the second presentation of the day I would cover more involved material. However, upon talking to people at the show, there were many that were not what I considered 'beginners' that had come with larger groups and they were on a schedule and needed to be at the earlier demonstration, so I decided to just cover everything in a general sense and then take questions and allow the audience to direct the level of expertise. This, I felt would be most beneficial to all involved.
> 
> When I arrived for the first presentation, there was a moment of terror when I realized that the room was quite crowded and that there were people slightly spilling into the hall. Could all these people come to see me talk? YIKES! I sucked in a deep breath and saw the gentleman who was in charge of arranging things and asked quickly if everything was ready and he said it was and zero hour was upon me. I was "on".
> 
> I began with an introduction as to who I was and it amazed me how quiet the room had become. I felt as if all attention was on me, which was something that I certainly wasn't used to. I kept talking though and started to feel a little looser and more at ease in front of the crowd. They really wanted to hear what I had to offer. That was good. I proceeded with some demonstrations on how to apply the pattern to the wood and such and it got to the time when I would be cutting on the saw and something dawned on me - no camera.
> 
> I kind of looked up and asked in general "weren't we supposed to have a camera here?" and a voice from the back of the room calmly replied.
> 
> "Oh, we weren't able to get one."
> 
> I was momentarily dumbfounded. I am certain I had that 'deer in the headlights' look as my mind raced as to which direction I was now to proceed in. Part of me wanted to bolt for the door (just part) while the rest of me was frozen in front of a room full of eyes looking to me for the next word. I thought of the dream I had before I left where I was standing there speechless in front of the crowd and how some of you chuckled at the though of me ever being unable to speak and somehow it gave me absolutely no satisfaction knowing I was right on that issue.
> 
> After what seemed like hours and was literally only a second or two, I looked up and saw the easel and marker and thought "now there is plan B". Instead of being able to demonstrate things on the saw, I would have to settle for using the drawing board to clarify my thoughts and ideas on cutting. Although it was not quite as effective as the actual demonstration, it was certainly sufficient and did help get the point across.
> 
> After the initial changing of gears, I felt that things went fairly smoothly. People began asking questions and the lecture turned into somewhat of a discussion of many different aspects of scroll sawing and cutting. I did know my material and was able to answer things that were asked and I even learned some things from others who had their own ideas of how to do certain procedures. Scrollsawing is like many of the other aspects of woodworking in that there is more than one way to do most everything. There is no one correct method as long as you are comfortable and safe in your approach.
> 
> Overall, I think that first class went well. In speaking to others who attended afterword, most said they learned something new and all said they enjoyed the presentation. When I returned to our table, it seems that Keith had heard that I had a glitch and many thought I would be upset about it. I truly wasn't, as these things are to be expected in putting on a production the size of this show and everyone seemed to be quite concerned with getting a camera for the next presentation which was to be given in a couple of hours. Mistakes do happen and God knows I make enough of them not to chastise others when things like this happen. Besides, people who attended were quite understanding and as long as everyone had a good time and hopefully learned something from the information that I had to offer, that is all that mattered to me.
> 
> All in all it was a good experience and I am grateful that they asked me to participate. The subsequent lectures were each a bit easier for me to do. Once I got on the saw I felt at ease and knew that I could offer something to the newcomers and maybe even the veteran scrollers alike.
> 
> It has been nearly seven years since I have done a show or been around people like this. It struck me as odd how much I, myself have learned and advanced in that time. I think that it is good for me to get out into the real world from time to time because it raises my awareness and helps me be a better designer. I love hearing stories and getting to know others and I also like hearing not only what successes others have had with their scrolling, but also what stumbling blocks that they encounter so that I am better aware when I design and write instructions so I can help them overcome them.
> 
> A trip like this was long overdue.
> 
> I see that this story has gotten quite lengthy and I apologize for that. I suppose that I am getting back to normal after all!
> 
> I have so many good stories and observances to share with you all and I will do so in subsequent blogs. Although the past weeks have been incredibly busy, I have missed my daily dialogues with you and I am happy to return to this important part of my life.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredibly creative and happy day!


Hi Sheila;

I'm with Dennis…You have a nice way of telling about your experiences.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Lectures*
> 
> I can't believe that I am still sleeping like I am. I am not sure if it is the cold or the relief of returning home or the adrenalin level finally returning to normal after everything. Maybe it is a little bit of everything. I just feel like I have never been so tired in all my life.
> 
> The cold is really on its way out now, with just a little congestion and sore throat left. I haven't taken medicine for it is a couple of days, and the fact that it is tolerable without anything is a good sign. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be back to normal again. I am sure that getting the extra rest and with getting my eating and everything back to normal it won't be long.
> 
> I am slowly getting things caught up. At least I have done all the important things that needed immediate attention. As my American friends realize, it is tax day today and I was able to send those off on Tuesday, so that is one big thing I don't have to think about anymore.
> 
> I figured out the numbers for the trip and it came out that I just about broke even. The cynics may look at that as a failure, but I think it is wonderful. I have long ago learned that in business you can't put a dollar value on everything and look at it all as black and white. Of course you need to be responsible and the business needs to make money, but you don't always have that 'eye for an eye' as far as investment and return, be it time or money. The contacts that I made and the good will that I earned both from customers and from colleagues is as they say "priceless". Not to mention the fun I had and also the wonderful experiences I encountered.
> 
> In reflecting back on things, I suppose I have to say that the lectures were probably the most difficult part. Typically, I consider myself somewhat of a social person. When meeting new people, I am genuinely interested in what they are about and like to hear stories and get to know people. Lecturing to a crowd is quite different though. I am not as comfortable with all eyes locked on me and looking for me to enlighten them. I far prefer back and forth interaction.
> 
> The lectures at the conference were (as I eluded to in past posts) not without incident. Although nothing was tragic, there certainly were some glitches.
> 
> Upon arriving at the center, I was very anxious to see the place where I was was to make my presentations. Somehow not knowing how big or what type of room it was added to my anxiety and I was sure that once I saw the actual place, I would be able to feel more comfortable about the whole thing, knowing what I would be up against. I am told that I have a "quiet voice", (although my own children would probably attest to the opposite!) and I wanted to be certain that what I had to say would be heard.
> 
> The room was a good size, with approximately six to eight rows of chairs lined up. There was a workbench up front and a scroll saw (a DeWalt) and a TV monitor on a stand to the far side. There was also an easel with paper and markers which I had requested. Everything looked in order.
> 
> The man in charge of the presentations stopped by to ask if I found everything satisfactory and I inquired about the camera that they were going to have to show my cutting demonstrations. He said they were getting it and that I would also have a helper there for the presentation so that if I needed anything at all I would have assistance. That was good.
> 
> I had never really made a formal outline of what I was going to talk about. Initially, I was planning on a somewhat beginner lecture first and then for the second presentation of the day I would cover more involved material. However, upon talking to people at the show, there were many that were not what I considered 'beginners' that had come with larger groups and they were on a schedule and needed to be at the earlier demonstration, so I decided to just cover everything in a general sense and then take questions and allow the audience to direct the level of expertise. This, I felt would be most beneficial to all involved.
> 
> When I arrived for the first presentation, there was a moment of terror when I realized that the room was quite crowded and that there were people slightly spilling into the hall. Could all these people come to see me talk? YIKES! I sucked in a deep breath and saw the gentleman who was in charge of arranging things and asked quickly if everything was ready and he said it was and zero hour was upon me. I was "on".
> 
> I began with an introduction as to who I was and it amazed me how quiet the room had become. I felt as if all attention was on me, which was something that I certainly wasn't used to. I kept talking though and started to feel a little looser and more at ease in front of the crowd. They really wanted to hear what I had to offer. That was good. I proceeded with some demonstrations on how to apply the pattern to the wood and such and it got to the time when I would be cutting on the saw and something dawned on me - no camera.
> 
> I kind of looked up and asked in general "weren't we supposed to have a camera here?" and a voice from the back of the room calmly replied.
> 
> "Oh, we weren't able to get one."
> 
> I was momentarily dumbfounded. I am certain I had that 'deer in the headlights' look as my mind raced as to which direction I was now to proceed in. Part of me wanted to bolt for the door (just part) while the rest of me was frozen in front of a room full of eyes looking to me for the next word. I thought of the dream I had before I left where I was standing there speechless in front of the crowd and how some of you chuckled at the though of me ever being unable to speak and somehow it gave me absolutely no satisfaction knowing I was right on that issue.
> 
> After what seemed like hours and was literally only a second or two, I looked up and saw the easel and marker and thought "now there is plan B". Instead of being able to demonstrate things on the saw, I would have to settle for using the drawing board to clarify my thoughts and ideas on cutting. Although it was not quite as effective as the actual demonstration, it was certainly sufficient and did help get the point across.
> 
> After the initial changing of gears, I felt that things went fairly smoothly. People began asking questions and the lecture turned into somewhat of a discussion of many different aspects of scroll sawing and cutting. I did know my material and was able to answer things that were asked and I even learned some things from others who had their own ideas of how to do certain procedures. Scrollsawing is like many of the other aspects of woodworking in that there is more than one way to do most everything. There is no one correct method as long as you are comfortable and safe in your approach.
> 
> Overall, I think that first class went well. In speaking to others who attended afterword, most said they learned something new and all said they enjoyed the presentation. When I returned to our table, it seems that Keith had heard that I had a glitch and many thought I would be upset about it. I truly wasn't, as these things are to be expected in putting on a production the size of this show and everyone seemed to be quite concerned with getting a camera for the next presentation which was to be given in a couple of hours. Mistakes do happen and God knows I make enough of them not to chastise others when things like this happen. Besides, people who attended were quite understanding and as long as everyone had a good time and hopefully learned something from the information that I had to offer, that is all that mattered to me.
> 
> All in all it was a good experience and I am grateful that they asked me to participate. The subsequent lectures were each a bit easier for me to do. Once I got on the saw I felt at ease and knew that I could offer something to the newcomers and maybe even the veteran scrollers alike.
> 
> It has been nearly seven years since I have done a show or been around people like this. It struck me as odd how much I, myself have learned and advanced in that time. I think that it is good for me to get out into the real world from time to time because it raises my awareness and helps me be a better designer. I love hearing stories and getting to know others and I also like hearing not only what successes others have had with their scrolling, but also what stumbling blocks that they encounter so that I am better aware when I design and write instructions so I can help them overcome them.
> 
> A trip like this was long overdue.
> 
> I see that this story has gotten quite lengthy and I apologize for that. I suppose that I am getting back to normal after all!
> 
> I have so many good stories and observances to share with you all and I will do so in subsequent blogs. Although the past weeks have been incredibly busy, I have missed my daily dialogues with you and I am happy to return to this important part of my life.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredibly creative and happy day!


Welcome home Sheila. I'm glad you had a good time. When's the next trip? Are you going to go into full time teaching now?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Lectures*
> 
> I can't believe that I am still sleeping like I am. I am not sure if it is the cold or the relief of returning home or the adrenalin level finally returning to normal after everything. Maybe it is a little bit of everything. I just feel like I have never been so tired in all my life.
> 
> The cold is really on its way out now, with just a little congestion and sore throat left. I haven't taken medicine for it is a couple of days, and the fact that it is tolerable without anything is a good sign. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be back to normal again. I am sure that getting the extra rest and with getting my eating and everything back to normal it won't be long.
> 
> I am slowly getting things caught up. At least I have done all the important things that needed immediate attention. As my American friends realize, it is tax day today and I was able to send those off on Tuesday, so that is one big thing I don't have to think about anymore.
> 
> I figured out the numbers for the trip and it came out that I just about broke even. The cynics may look at that as a failure, but I think it is wonderful. I have long ago learned that in business you can't put a dollar value on everything and look at it all as black and white. Of course you need to be responsible and the business needs to make money, but you don't always have that 'eye for an eye' as far as investment and return, be it time or money. The contacts that I made and the good will that I earned both from customers and from colleagues is as they say "priceless". Not to mention the fun I had and also the wonderful experiences I encountered.
> 
> In reflecting back on things, I suppose I have to say that the lectures were probably the most difficult part. Typically, I consider myself somewhat of a social person. When meeting new people, I am genuinely interested in what they are about and like to hear stories and get to know people. Lecturing to a crowd is quite different though. I am not as comfortable with all eyes locked on me and looking for me to enlighten them. I far prefer back and forth interaction.
> 
> The lectures at the conference were (as I eluded to in past posts) not without incident. Although nothing was tragic, there certainly were some glitches.
> 
> Upon arriving at the center, I was very anxious to see the place where I was was to make my presentations. Somehow not knowing how big or what type of room it was added to my anxiety and I was sure that once I saw the actual place, I would be able to feel more comfortable about the whole thing, knowing what I would be up against. I am told that I have a "quiet voice", (although my own children would probably attest to the opposite!) and I wanted to be certain that what I had to say would be heard.
> 
> The room was a good size, with approximately six to eight rows of chairs lined up. There was a workbench up front and a scroll saw (a DeWalt) and a TV monitor on a stand to the far side. There was also an easel with paper and markers which I had requested. Everything looked in order.
> 
> The man in charge of the presentations stopped by to ask if I found everything satisfactory and I inquired about the camera that they were going to have to show my cutting demonstrations. He said they were getting it and that I would also have a helper there for the presentation so that if I needed anything at all I would have assistance. That was good.
> 
> I had never really made a formal outline of what I was going to talk about. Initially, I was planning on a somewhat beginner lecture first and then for the second presentation of the day I would cover more involved material. However, upon talking to people at the show, there were many that were not what I considered 'beginners' that had come with larger groups and they were on a schedule and needed to be at the earlier demonstration, so I decided to just cover everything in a general sense and then take questions and allow the audience to direct the level of expertise. This, I felt would be most beneficial to all involved.
> 
> When I arrived for the first presentation, there was a moment of terror when I realized that the room was quite crowded and that there were people slightly spilling into the hall. Could all these people come to see me talk? YIKES! I sucked in a deep breath and saw the gentleman who was in charge of arranging things and asked quickly if everything was ready and he said it was and zero hour was upon me. I was "on".
> 
> I began with an introduction as to who I was and it amazed me how quiet the room had become. I felt as if all attention was on me, which was something that I certainly wasn't used to. I kept talking though and started to feel a little looser and more at ease in front of the crowd. They really wanted to hear what I had to offer. That was good. I proceeded with some demonstrations on how to apply the pattern to the wood and such and it got to the time when I would be cutting on the saw and something dawned on me - no camera.
> 
> I kind of looked up and asked in general "weren't we supposed to have a camera here?" and a voice from the back of the room calmly replied.
> 
> "Oh, we weren't able to get one."
> 
> I was momentarily dumbfounded. I am certain I had that 'deer in the headlights' look as my mind raced as to which direction I was now to proceed in. Part of me wanted to bolt for the door (just part) while the rest of me was frozen in front of a room full of eyes looking to me for the next word. I thought of the dream I had before I left where I was standing there speechless in front of the crowd and how some of you chuckled at the though of me ever being unable to speak and somehow it gave me absolutely no satisfaction knowing I was right on that issue.
> 
> After what seemed like hours and was literally only a second or two, I looked up and saw the easel and marker and thought "now there is plan B". Instead of being able to demonstrate things on the saw, I would have to settle for using the drawing board to clarify my thoughts and ideas on cutting. Although it was not quite as effective as the actual demonstration, it was certainly sufficient and did help get the point across.
> 
> After the initial changing of gears, I felt that things went fairly smoothly. People began asking questions and the lecture turned into somewhat of a discussion of many different aspects of scroll sawing and cutting. I did know my material and was able to answer things that were asked and I even learned some things from others who had their own ideas of how to do certain procedures. Scrollsawing is like many of the other aspects of woodworking in that there is more than one way to do most everything. There is no one correct method as long as you are comfortable and safe in your approach.
> 
> Overall, I think that first class went well. In speaking to others who attended afterword, most said they learned something new and all said they enjoyed the presentation. When I returned to our table, it seems that Keith had heard that I had a glitch and many thought I would be upset about it. I truly wasn't, as these things are to be expected in putting on a production the size of this show and everyone seemed to be quite concerned with getting a camera for the next presentation which was to be given in a couple of hours. Mistakes do happen and God knows I make enough of them not to chastise others when things like this happen. Besides, people who attended were quite understanding and as long as everyone had a good time and hopefully learned something from the information that I had to offer, that is all that mattered to me.
> 
> All in all it was a good experience and I am grateful that they asked me to participate. The subsequent lectures were each a bit easier for me to do. Once I got on the saw I felt at ease and knew that I could offer something to the newcomers and maybe even the veteran scrollers alike.
> 
> It has been nearly seven years since I have done a show or been around people like this. It struck me as odd how much I, myself have learned and advanced in that time. I think that it is good for me to get out into the real world from time to time because it raises my awareness and helps me be a better designer. I love hearing stories and getting to know others and I also like hearing not only what successes others have had with their scrolling, but also what stumbling blocks that they encounter so that I am better aware when I design and write instructions so I can help them overcome them.
> 
> A trip like this was long overdue.
> 
> I see that this story has gotten quite lengthy and I apologize for that. I suppose that I am getting back to normal after all!
> 
> I have so many good stories and observances to share with you all and I will do so in subsequent blogs. Although the past weeks have been incredibly busy, I have missed my daily dialogues with you and I am happy to return to this important part of my life.
> 
> I hope you all have an incredibly creative and happy day!


Thanks so much, guys! I think that I am done with traveling for just a bit anyway! Time to get back to work and make some new patterns (and earn some money!) I do like teaching and I am hoping for more opportunities to do so in the future. In the meantime, I will concentrate on helping others from here, with my blog and videos (which I have to continue to make!) and answering questions. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*

Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.

Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!

Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.

Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.

The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.

While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.

Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.

How I have missed that part of designing!!!

For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!

I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.

As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?

I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.

I wish you all a wonderful day today!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


good morning on a sunny day Sheila 
now we know you are back ….. Chrismas , Alice in Wonderland and the pink Cloud not forgetting 
a little secret you won´t reveal yet ….. yes all fits in …. 

I know you say you wont do something that has been done 
and its proppebly offered on several other sites they seems to be very easy to saw
but the painting isn´t I´m thinking on the old classic and new classic cartoons … like this
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47398
I know its with acrylic colours ...... and every one likes them ….... just a bread and butter thought for your site .. in a werd moment …. LOL

have a great day ….. don´t forget to enjoy the spring outside too despite all your new idea´s 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


Good morning to you Mr. Dennis! 

I used to paint (using acrylics) all the Disney character ornaments. I even did an old Red Flyer Wagon with a Pochontas theme. I used aqua Rustolium paint on it first as a base and then painted the characters in acrylic, followed by about 15 coats of clear. We used to take the kids to the Farmer's Market in it and people would stop us along the way to ask us where we got it. I wish I could find pictures of it. I will look when I have the chance.

Disney stuff is fun to do, but you have to be REAL careful of copyrights. I can't do anything for sale or such with Disney, but they are fun for personal gifts. 

I hope you have a great Spring day too! Is it Spring where you are yet?

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


yes the last week has been more or less in the spring with temp mostly over 50 Degree Fahrenheit 
and sunny
so in a ½ week time the potato´s is in the ground and from there around 7-8 weeks 
the dinner will stay on fresh new potato´s and fresh vegetables done on the BBQ 
with a niiice piece of meat …... something to look forward to …. LOL

I didn´t knew they still had copyright´s on the old classic 
and I would say they can´t have it on a new pattern transformed to a new medie = new artistic expression

at least that how the state look at it when I have used pictures /photo´s from other photographer
and mixed them to something ells in a colagething

but I do know from photo the laws about light on and in building can bee tricky
so I´m realy not so supriced over what you say

take care
Dennis


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


As Shelia said , Disney is copyright . I seen a guy at a flea market selling wooden Disney lawn ornaments and a guy ( Disney Rep ) walked up and told him he had to stop selling them or be fined . the guy argue for awhile and next thing I seen was a officer serving him papers .
Make alot selling Disney , NFL , NBA , NASCAR , and Harley Davidson but the risk of being caught and you could lose alot more than you want to lose .


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


Hi Sheila,
Now it is you who is really back from previous. I know that after you have been through with those that transpired… the next will be your reflections, processing the improvement factors then now here you are back again into thinking ahead… the Christmas season.

With respect to your surprises, you better scribble it first because everytime you alter it, the first time is always the best. It is always happening to me… what comes first is the better one…

Well, I am thinking that you will change a while from candles to elevated and multiple trays… with turned stand.. just a guess or it may help you out…

I am thinking also that it is worth having a try to have below on wood.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


Good things are worth waiting for, Sheila. I also visualise designs in my mind, though most of my mental activity is devoted to 'how the heck' I'm going to do that. The sense of relief and achievement when the solution finally arrives is immense. If there is no solution its put on the subconscious 'back-burner' until it occurs. Like you I don't make excessive amounts from what I do but I also get a sense of happiness through achievement.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


Agreed, Martyn. Achievement is in itself its own reward. I realize that there are cynics who think that this is a "love/hate relationship with poverty", but I do feel sorry for those people because they don't seem to appreciate art and creating for their own sake. Some things you just can't hang a dollar amount on. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


Yes, Sheila. There's a phrase used to describe people driven by money, much used back in the 80's.

People who know the price of everything but the value of nothing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


You've mentioned the saw a few times, but when do we get the whole scoop? I know you've been very busy and are trying to get things back to normal. When all the dust settles though, I'd love to hear all your honest thoughts on the Excaliber. The two biggest things I really want to know about are blade tension system and blade clamping system (close up photos would be nice of the two systems as well). 
I'm sorry. I don't ask for much. Do I?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


That is a wonderful idea William! I think I will take pictures and introduce you all to my new saw. I still haven't really had much time to cut on it with all the traveling and teaching and such, but I drew up my pattern yesterday and I should be ready to cut today (Sunday) It will make some interesting reading for Monday I hope. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like CHRISTMAS (!?!)*
> 
> Working in the publishing industry sometimes make you feel like you are Alice in Wonderland. Nothing makes sense. There is no sense of time, space or season.
> 
> Displacing holidays has been a part of my life for many, many years. I remember well the hot summer days when my friend Cari and I sat at the pool, watching the kids swim while we were on the side painting Santas and Christmas items. I remember how ironic it was that the beads of sweat would be falling on Mr. Snowman while I was trying to paint him and the only problem we had was that the acrylic paint was drying too quickly in the hot sun. Those are wonderful memories and I think that Cari and I truly kept Christmas in our hearts all year long!
> 
> Working for the magazine and catalog companies also keeps Christmas alive throughout most of the year. It seems that everyone loves to do Christmas projects no matter what time of year it is and I see this not only through my wholesale sales, but also through sales on my website. There just is no bad time to offer Christmas items.
> 
> Usually before the snow is even melted I am thinking about what I will be offering for next year. Although I was somewhat side tracked this year with the show and all, it hasn't taken me long to come up with some cool ideas for holiday decorations for others to make. Actually, I am somewhat behind in my submissions, but my Editor has graciously saved some space for me and my partner to fill in the Holiday issue. That is one of the benefits of having a standing relationship with a company for so long. I am grateful that he is holding the positions for us to fill, as I would hate to miss that special issue.
> 
> The week has been one of recovery for me, as many of you have read. Each day, little by little I am feeling back to normal and getting things back in order. It only makes sense that what took months of preparation to accomplish would take a little time to get back to normal. It seemed that the total focus of my energies for at least a month or more before leaving has been on the trip. Now it is time to get back to designing and the site and the "meat and potatoes" work that will sustain my business. It feels good though to be focused on something that is familiar to me.
> 
> While cleaning and organizing and getting things back in order, my mind has been racing. What to do for the Holiday issue for the magazine? I want something new and different, that I haven't seen 'out there' yet. My Editor always loves ornaments, and I do have some ideas for that, but I somehow wasn't excited about making a set of ornaments just yet. I have ideas for some and may also offer a set to them, but I wanted something that was different.
> 
> Yesterday while cleaning and doing my mail I had an idea of something that I think would be really nice. The more I thought about, the more I liked it. Little by little I am figuring out the details of this project in my head and I feel that by today I am ready to hit the drawing board with it and it is ready to be born. Although the fine details are still incubating in my head, I am thrilled and excited at the thought of it and I am getting that familiar feeling of excitement and anticipation in seeing it come to life.
> 
> How I have missed that part of designing!!!
> 
> For those of you who also design, you know exactly what I am talking about. It is that 'high' you get just from thinking about something. You can picture it in your mind down to the finest detail and the anticipation of actually building it and seeing it come to life is exhilarating and thrilling all at once. What a wonderful way to christen my new saw!
> 
> I am not going to tell you about it yet. I will be a stinker and make you wait. Although I promise that I will give you a sneak peek when I get going on it. I have some other ideas too for a couple of different projects that I will submit, but this one will be the springboard that will get me back into designing.
> 
> As I sit here this morning I can't help but think that I am truly happy and all is going well in my life. Have I made millions? No way! But I am happy to report that I "broke even" on what I made in teaching on the trip and what it cost me to make it. The way I look at it (the pink cloud way) I got to meet people and make contacts and see my children and reconnect with the people from the magazine and it cost me nothing but my teaching time (which I love to do anyway!) The long term of those contacts and meetings cannot have a price put on it. How can you put a price on experience?
> 
> I am back home now and full of ideas and my dear companion Pancakes is stretched across my lap gently purring as I write. His "grammy" is back and all is right with his world, too. Take notice, my friends, of the simple things around you that make you happy. Focus on them and appreciate them for what they are. Be it your family or a smile from a stranger or a devoted look from your pet. It is these things that will bring your heart joy and peace.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today!


I will look forward to it Sheila. Although it may be years before I could even think about affording an excaliber, it has peaked my interest for a while. The problem is though that the most I have seen one is of photos on the internet that really haven't shown me much besides the overall machine. Since blade tension and blade holding techniques are two of the first things I look for in a saw, I would love to hear from someone who's opinion I trust on their opinion of these two operations on the excaliber. Other things, like vibrations, throat depth, table size and such, while I would still like to hear you opinion on, I really don't think are issues with the excaliber.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready for Cutting*

Just when I thought I was in the clear from this cold, it seems to have reared its ugly head again. Yesterday. around mid afternoon, I began to get pain in my head. It felt like it was in my sinuses, but I barely felt stuffy. By 9pm, I needed to take some medicine for it because it was really getting to me and not subsiding. I awoke in the middle of the night, again stuffed to the point where I couldn't breath and had to take another dose. This morning my nose is clear, but I still have the pain on the one side of my head and behind my eye, so I am not out of the woods yet.

So much for the medical report. 

I apologize for whining about it here, but it has really kind of debilitated me to a point. Here I was all excited about things and I am finding it very hard to concentrate with this stupid head pain. I did manage to get one of the three drawings done that I wanted to yesterday and hopefully I will feel better later on to cut them out and try out my new saw. As always, I am optimistic that will be the case. 

The two subsequent drawings are merely variations of the first, so the ground work has been laid and those two should be easy and I should be able to accomplish them. I feel good being well on my way to getting some good work under my belt.

I was asked by William in yesterdays comments to document the different features of the new saw, and I think that is a great idea. I have my camera all charged up and ready to go and I promise that I will have many pictures of it so that I can highlight the differences and improvements over the DW788 (my old DeWalt saw.) I will not be able to do a true side by side comparison, as I needed to immediately move the old saw out to make room for the new one. However, I think i still have enough pictures to show the major differences between the two. It should work out fine.

In other news, I awoke this morning to a wonderful message from my friend here Erwin. He had his eight year old grand daughter over for a visit and did a wonderful blog about their experiences with him teaching her how to scroll saw. You can read about it here:

Erwin's Blog

There is something about teaching others what we do and sharing our love of woodworking and creating that really makes it worth while to me. I know I felt it when I was teaching again for the first time in years. Although I do consider my patterns a form of teaching, there is nothing like experiencing the instant gratification of seeing the look in someone's eyes of accomplishment.

I think we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Whether we realize it or not, we are sharing our knowledge and experiences with our fellow woodworkers and craftspeople and making them better at what they do. I feel that sites like this are social networking at its finest, developing friendships and sharing knowledge and helping each other. Be it the hobbyist or the seasoned professional, there is always something to learn here. As we regulars realize, this is a wonderful and positive part of our lives.

So with that said, I will get to work and start breaking in the saw. I so look forward to this part of my work, and I can't wait to let you know what I think of it.

I hope you all have a great productive Sunday, doing the things you love to do.

"Teachers who educate children deserve more honor than parents who merely gave birth; for bare life is furnished by the one, the other ensures a good life" - Aristotle


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for Cutting*
> 
> Just when I thought I was in the clear from this cold, it seems to have reared its ugly head again. Yesterday. around mid afternoon, I began to get pain in my head. It felt like it was in my sinuses, but I barely felt stuffy. By 9pm, I needed to take some medicine for it because it was really getting to me and not subsiding. I awoke in the middle of the night, again stuffed to the point where I couldn't breath and had to take another dose. This morning my nose is clear, but I still have the pain on the one side of my head and behind my eye, so I am not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So much for the medical report.
> 
> I apologize for whining about it here, but it has really kind of debilitated me to a point. Here I was all excited about things and I am finding it very hard to concentrate with this stupid head pain. I did manage to get one of the three drawings done that I wanted to yesterday and hopefully I will feel better later on to cut them out and try out my new saw. As always, I am optimistic that will be the case.
> 
> The two subsequent drawings are merely variations of the first, so the ground work has been laid and those two should be easy and I should be able to accomplish them. I feel good being well on my way to getting some good work under my belt.
> 
> I was asked by William in yesterdays comments to document the different features of the new saw, and I think that is a great idea. I have my camera all charged up and ready to go and I promise that I will have many pictures of it so that I can highlight the differences and improvements over the DW788 (my old DeWalt saw.) I will not be able to do a true side by side comparison, as I needed to immediately move the old saw out to make room for the new one. However, I think i still have enough pictures to show the major differences between the two. It should work out fine.
> 
> In other news, I awoke this morning to a wonderful message from my friend here Erwin. He had his eight year old grand daughter over for a visit and did a wonderful blog about their experiences with him teaching her how to scroll saw. You can read about it here:
> 
> Erwin's Blog
> 
> There is something about teaching others what we do and sharing our love of woodworking and creating that really makes it worth while to me. I know I felt it when I was teaching again for the first time in years. Although I do consider my patterns a form of teaching, there is nothing like experiencing the instant gratification of seeing the look in someone's eyes of accomplishment.
> 
> I think we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Whether we realize it or not, we are sharing our knowledge and experiences with our fellow woodworkers and craftspeople and making them better at what they do. I feel that sites like this are social networking at its finest, developing friendships and sharing knowledge and helping each other. Be it the hobbyist or the seasoned professional, there is always something to learn here. As we regulars realize, this is a wonderful and positive part of our lives.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work and start breaking in the saw. I so look forward to this part of my work, and I can't wait to let you know what I think of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great productive Sunday, doing the things you love to do.
> 
> "Teachers who educate children deserve more honor than parents who merely gave birth; for bare life is furnished by the one, the other ensures a good life" - Aristotle


Hi Shelia, Sorry about the cold. There is some stuff called Cold-eze that coats you with zinc. The cold bugs can't stick to your throat. At the first sign of a cold I start it. I load up on lots of Enchinacea too. Very seldom have much of a cold. The Cold-eze will destroy your sense of taste for a day or too, but it is much better than when it first came out. It used to taste awful!! My wife will put up with the cold rather than take cold eze for a day or 2. She is so stubborn, just like her dad, once her mind is made up there is no way to ever change it no mater how many facts support the change ;-)) She loads up on Enchinacea, but it isn't enough to kill the cold bugs;-(


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for Cutting*
> 
> Just when I thought I was in the clear from this cold, it seems to have reared its ugly head again. Yesterday. around mid afternoon, I began to get pain in my head. It felt like it was in my sinuses, but I barely felt stuffy. By 9pm, I needed to take some medicine for it because it was really getting to me and not subsiding. I awoke in the middle of the night, again stuffed to the point where I couldn't breath and had to take another dose. This morning my nose is clear, but I still have the pain on the one side of my head and behind my eye, so I am not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So much for the medical report.
> 
> I apologize for whining about it here, but it has really kind of debilitated me to a point. Here I was all excited about things and I am finding it very hard to concentrate with this stupid head pain. I did manage to get one of the three drawings done that I wanted to yesterday and hopefully I will feel better later on to cut them out and try out my new saw. As always, I am optimistic that will be the case.
> 
> The two subsequent drawings are merely variations of the first, so the ground work has been laid and those two should be easy and I should be able to accomplish them. I feel good being well on my way to getting some good work under my belt.
> 
> I was asked by William in yesterdays comments to document the different features of the new saw, and I think that is a great idea. I have my camera all charged up and ready to go and I promise that I will have many pictures of it so that I can highlight the differences and improvements over the DW788 (my old DeWalt saw.) I will not be able to do a true side by side comparison, as I needed to immediately move the old saw out to make room for the new one. However, I think i still have enough pictures to show the major differences between the two. It should work out fine.
> 
> In other news, I awoke this morning to a wonderful message from my friend here Erwin. He had his eight year old grand daughter over for a visit and did a wonderful blog about their experiences with him teaching her how to scroll saw. You can read about it here:
> 
> Erwin's Blog
> 
> There is something about teaching others what we do and sharing our love of woodworking and creating that really makes it worth while to me. I know I felt it when I was teaching again for the first time in years. Although I do consider my patterns a form of teaching, there is nothing like experiencing the instant gratification of seeing the look in someone's eyes of accomplishment.
> 
> I think we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Whether we realize it or not, we are sharing our knowledge and experiences with our fellow woodworkers and craftspeople and making them better at what they do. I feel that sites like this are social networking at its finest, developing friendships and sharing knowledge and helping each other. Be it the hobbyist or the seasoned professional, there is always something to learn here. As we regulars realize, this is a wonderful and positive part of our lives.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work and start breaking in the saw. I so look forward to this part of my work, and I can't wait to let you know what I think of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great productive Sunday, doing the things you love to do.
> 
> "Teachers who educate children deserve more honor than parents who merely gave birth; for bare life is furnished by the one, the other ensures a good life" - Aristotle


you realy try to take the big rollercoaster trip with that cold …. never doing anything half 

looking forward to that blog in the rewiew section and your new patterns

try to have a fine sunday 
here its 68-73 Farhenheit and very sunny ….. but oh boy its hard to work under those circumstances 
in the garden …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for Cutting*
> 
> Just when I thought I was in the clear from this cold, it seems to have reared its ugly head again. Yesterday. around mid afternoon, I began to get pain in my head. It felt like it was in my sinuses, but I barely felt stuffy. By 9pm, I needed to take some medicine for it because it was really getting to me and not subsiding. I awoke in the middle of the night, again stuffed to the point where I couldn't breath and had to take another dose. This morning my nose is clear, but I still have the pain on the one side of my head and behind my eye, so I am not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So much for the medical report.
> 
> I apologize for whining about it here, but it has really kind of debilitated me to a point. Here I was all excited about things and I am finding it very hard to concentrate with this stupid head pain. I did manage to get one of the three drawings done that I wanted to yesterday and hopefully I will feel better later on to cut them out and try out my new saw. As always, I am optimistic that will be the case.
> 
> The two subsequent drawings are merely variations of the first, so the ground work has been laid and those two should be easy and I should be able to accomplish them. I feel good being well on my way to getting some good work under my belt.
> 
> I was asked by William in yesterdays comments to document the different features of the new saw, and I think that is a great idea. I have my camera all charged up and ready to go and I promise that I will have many pictures of it so that I can highlight the differences and improvements over the DW788 (my old DeWalt saw.) I will not be able to do a true side by side comparison, as I needed to immediately move the old saw out to make room for the new one. However, I think i still have enough pictures to show the major differences between the two. It should work out fine.
> 
> In other news, I awoke this morning to a wonderful message from my friend here Erwin. He had his eight year old grand daughter over for a visit and did a wonderful blog about their experiences with him teaching her how to scroll saw. You can read about it here:
> 
> Erwin's Blog
> 
> There is something about teaching others what we do and sharing our love of woodworking and creating that really makes it worth while to me. I know I felt it when I was teaching again for the first time in years. Although I do consider my patterns a form of teaching, there is nothing like experiencing the instant gratification of seeing the look in someone's eyes of accomplishment.
> 
> I think we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Whether we realize it or not, we are sharing our knowledge and experiences with our fellow woodworkers and craftspeople and making them better at what they do. I feel that sites like this are social networking at its finest, developing friendships and sharing knowledge and helping each other. Be it the hobbyist or the seasoned professional, there is always something to learn here. As we regulars realize, this is a wonderful and positive part of our lives.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work and start breaking in the saw. I so look forward to this part of my work, and I can't wait to let you know what I think of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great productive Sunday, doing the things you love to do.
> 
> "Teachers who educate children deserve more honor than parents who merely gave birth; for bare life is furnished by the one, the other ensures a good life" - Aristotle


Get well soon. Sometimes it is good to have physical exercise if you have cold. I use honey tea lemon for the herbal drink. I am eager to see the new designs and the comparative review of both. 
God bless,


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for Cutting*
> 
> Just when I thought I was in the clear from this cold, it seems to have reared its ugly head again. Yesterday. around mid afternoon, I began to get pain in my head. It felt like it was in my sinuses, but I barely felt stuffy. By 9pm, I needed to take some medicine for it because it was really getting to me and not subsiding. I awoke in the middle of the night, again stuffed to the point where I couldn't breath and had to take another dose. This morning my nose is clear, but I still have the pain on the one side of my head and behind my eye, so I am not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So much for the medical report.
> 
> I apologize for whining about it here, but it has really kind of debilitated me to a point. Here I was all excited about things and I am finding it very hard to concentrate with this stupid head pain. I did manage to get one of the three drawings done that I wanted to yesterday and hopefully I will feel better later on to cut them out and try out my new saw. As always, I am optimistic that will be the case.
> 
> The two subsequent drawings are merely variations of the first, so the ground work has been laid and those two should be easy and I should be able to accomplish them. I feel good being well on my way to getting some good work under my belt.
> 
> I was asked by William in yesterdays comments to document the different features of the new saw, and I think that is a great idea. I have my camera all charged up and ready to go and I promise that I will have many pictures of it so that I can highlight the differences and improvements over the DW788 (my old DeWalt saw.) I will not be able to do a true side by side comparison, as I needed to immediately move the old saw out to make room for the new one. However, I think i still have enough pictures to show the major differences between the two. It should work out fine.
> 
> In other news, I awoke this morning to a wonderful message from my friend here Erwin. He had his eight year old grand daughter over for a visit and did a wonderful blog about their experiences with him teaching her how to scroll saw. You can read about it here:
> 
> Erwin's Blog
> 
> There is something about teaching others what we do and sharing our love of woodworking and creating that really makes it worth while to me. I know I felt it when I was teaching again for the first time in years. Although I do consider my patterns a form of teaching, there is nothing like experiencing the instant gratification of seeing the look in someone's eyes of accomplishment.
> 
> I think we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Whether we realize it or not, we are sharing our knowledge and experiences with our fellow woodworkers and craftspeople and making them better at what they do. I feel that sites like this are social networking at its finest, developing friendships and sharing knowledge and helping each other. Be it the hobbyist or the seasoned professional, there is always something to learn here. As we regulars realize, this is a wonderful and positive part of our lives.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work and start breaking in the saw. I so look forward to this part of my work, and I can't wait to let you know what I think of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great productive Sunday, doing the things you love to do.
> 
> "Teachers who educate children deserve more honor than parents who merely gave birth; for bare life is furnished by the one, the other ensures a good life" - Aristotle


There's a lot of it about, Sheila, I've finally had a day, since last Tuesday, that I haven't felt totally debilitated by a respiratory virus. Hope you too recover soon. Its no fun.

I await your news on working with the new scroll saw. Incidentally I was at a wood show, last Saturday, where there was a Hegner stand. I marvelled at their quick sawing action, which was much like yours. I was going to video it but they were a bit camera shy and I didn't want to put any of them off their stroke.

I think that on some level teaching is something you just fall into as an extension of sharing knowledge (theres obviously more to it technically). Theres a lot of that about, here, as well.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for Cutting*
> 
> Just when I thought I was in the clear from this cold, it seems to have reared its ugly head again. Yesterday. around mid afternoon, I began to get pain in my head. It felt like it was in my sinuses, but I barely felt stuffy. By 9pm, I needed to take some medicine for it because it was really getting to me and not subsiding. I awoke in the middle of the night, again stuffed to the point where I couldn't breath and had to take another dose. This morning my nose is clear, but I still have the pain on the one side of my head and behind my eye, so I am not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So much for the medical report.
> 
> I apologize for whining about it here, but it has really kind of debilitated me to a point. Here I was all excited about things and I am finding it very hard to concentrate with this stupid head pain. I did manage to get one of the three drawings done that I wanted to yesterday and hopefully I will feel better later on to cut them out and try out my new saw. As always, I am optimistic that will be the case.
> 
> The two subsequent drawings are merely variations of the first, so the ground work has been laid and those two should be easy and I should be able to accomplish them. I feel good being well on my way to getting some good work under my belt.
> 
> I was asked by William in yesterdays comments to document the different features of the new saw, and I think that is a great idea. I have my camera all charged up and ready to go and I promise that I will have many pictures of it so that I can highlight the differences and improvements over the DW788 (my old DeWalt saw.) I will not be able to do a true side by side comparison, as I needed to immediately move the old saw out to make room for the new one. However, I think i still have enough pictures to show the major differences between the two. It should work out fine.
> 
> In other news, I awoke this morning to a wonderful message from my friend here Erwin. He had his eight year old grand daughter over for a visit and did a wonderful blog about their experiences with him teaching her how to scroll saw. You can read about it here:
> 
> Erwin's Blog
> 
> There is something about teaching others what we do and sharing our love of woodworking and creating that really makes it worth while to me. I know I felt it when I was teaching again for the first time in years. Although I do consider my patterns a form of teaching, there is nothing like experiencing the instant gratification of seeing the look in someone's eyes of accomplishment.
> 
> I think we are all teachers here on Lumberjocks. Whether we realize it or not, we are sharing our knowledge and experiences with our fellow woodworkers and craftspeople and making them better at what they do. I feel that sites like this are social networking at its finest, developing friendships and sharing knowledge and helping each other. Be it the hobbyist or the seasoned professional, there is always something to learn here. As we regulars realize, this is a wonderful and positive part of our lives.
> 
> So with that said, I will get to work and start breaking in the saw. I so look forward to this part of my work, and I can't wait to let you know what I think of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great productive Sunday, doing the things you love to do.
> 
> "Teachers who educate children deserve more honor than parents who merely gave birth; for bare life is furnished by the one, the other ensures a good life" - Aristotle


Sheila , you did a fine job teaching at the show . I have heard several compliments on your seminars , You explain things thoroughly and did not use them big scientific terms that take 2 mins to say .
It is a good feeling when you can teach someone something you know .It will carry on in there lives for a long time . 
Get well soon Shelia


----------



## scrollgirl

*My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*

After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!

Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.

In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.

The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.

We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.

When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.

I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.

So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.

I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.

First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

To the back.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.

This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

You are now ready to turn the saw on.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind. 

Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.

The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.

The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.

First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.

Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.

I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.

One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.

I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.

Happy creating to you all!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Sheila,

I, for one, am looking forward to your next post on this topic. I am an AVID fan of the DW788 and for the life of me can't see how a saw could get better.

This might be that very saw - I am very happy for you being able to test these two side-by-side and curious how the EX will rate compared to "old faithful". 

One thing I am really curious about (and would love for you to test) is the length of time it takes to re-thread the blade from one cutout to another. As we all know, that's what takes the most time on projects that involve a lot of isolated cuts.

Looking forward to your reviews!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Hi, Bob!
I am going to try to do a video today of me re-threading the blade. Both Keith and I used the saw yesterday, and we both agree that after getting over the fact that things are in different places, the EX-21 is as fast or even slightly faster than the DW788.

The reason being this - on the DW788, I had to give an additional push down with my left hand to make sure that the arm was completely down before attaching the blade. I found this was due to in part the added on 'arm lift' system that would hold the arm up while re-threading the blade. I noticed this because after doing a project with lots of blade re-threading, my left shoulder would get sore. Eventually, I didn't use the arm lift at all and just left the am in the lower position to re-thread. But I still had to give that extra push when reattaching the blade on the top.

I don't have to do this with the EX-21. The arm stays in the raised position on its own and when I push it down to reattach the blade, it seats down completely. I will try to show this on the video.

The motion of flipping the white lever back equals the same motion on the DW788 of 'dialing' the tension right to left with the black lever so that is about the same. Tightening the blade into the holder is also quite equal.

I hope this helps, Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Shela,

Thanks for the quick response - this does indeed make sense. I am looking forward to the video, etc…

Thanks again!

-bob


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I have the Ex21 and love it Sheila you did a great job on the review of the saw , I met Ray and his wife the 1st time was at a scroll saw picnic in Pa and then in Ohio last year Ray was there both are great people and Ray knows the EX . As Sheila stated , "he has an outstanding reputation" and "wonderful customer service."

Bob , Re-thread the blade is really easy . I leave the blade in the top and raise the arm move the piece to the next hole and feed it in . Like anything else at 1st it was hard but after a little while came natural . lowering the arm gives you a reference point to were the saw hole is . Tighten the blade flip the tension leaver away you go. take like a minute . Now that is a guess cause I really have never time myself .


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


wow sheila, that is one nice saw, after seeing this and knowing how hard it is to get my blades in on my delta…i dont even want to mess with it…but its all ive got and i dont do enough scroll work to even consider getting a new saw..but if i did, that's is the scroll saw i would get..thanks for the great pictures..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


The table size is very important when cutting larger pieces, the larger the better. I have even considered one day figuring out a way to set my saw down into a four foot table in order to make it so the only thing hindering me is the throat itself. 
The thumb screw blade holder is what I thought was on the excaliber. I see why most people like these, but I do not. I have a tendancy to over tighten these and alway wind up stripping out the screw, or worse yet, the threaded hole the screw goes into. That is one reason why I love Delta. With the Quickclamp II system, you set the blade holder tension once, then it's a flip of a lever from eigher clamp or no clamp. I have found that this is not a problem though. There are several companies now that retrofit the Quickclamp II system to just about any major name brand saw that can be bought.
The blade tensioning system you show is very much like what I have gotten used to and love so much with Delta. There is a lever you flip for either tension or no tension. The only difference I see is that with the Excaliber, the fine tuning is at the rear. On the Delta, the fine tuning is at the front. Once again, this isn't an issue because, like you said, once the fine tuning is set, I seldom touch it again. As a matter of fact, my fine tuning knob has black tape wrapped around it because I don't wat noone touching it (some have had a tendancy to mess with it when around my scroll saw). 
All in all, Sheila, if I could afford one, the one things that would sell me on the Excaliber is that tilting head feature. Currently, I shy away from anything that requires beveled cuts simply because it is cumbersome cutting on a table that is tilted. With the tilting head though, you're cutting bevels with the table sitting flat, which I think would make the material much easier to control. 
Sheila, I want to thank you so much for giving us your honest assessment of the Excaliber. It is nice to have someone show the ins and outs of it without simply telling you, "I'm happy, buy one". I'm happy with my Delta too, but that doesn't mean everyone should have one. As a matter of fact, I think most people would be very unhappy with the saw I currently use. Thanks to you though, if I ever get to the point where I could even consider a saw in this price range, I would definately consider the Excaliber.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Hunter,

Thanks for the insight!

On my DeWalt, I do the exact same operation (Untension, Release the bottom blade, raise the arm, drop the blade through a new hole, secure the blade, retension) as you described for the EX.

I do this over and over again and it takes about 15 seconds or less each time. This is where a "scroller" makes his/her money…..... 

I am eager to see the process when Shelia's video posts as to the ease of this operation.

Thanks again all!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I do want to add that I got a PM on the fact that in order to tilt the saw 45 degrees to the LEFT (head to the left side of the table) you would need to change the bottom blade clamp holder so that the screw is on the LEFT side instead of the RIGHT side. After tilting about 23 degrees to the left, you will notice the thumb screw will begin to hit the bottom of the table if you don't change it. This is something that I hadn't thought about. I tend to typically tilt to the right side for most of the work I do, and I seldom tilt more than 10 degrees, so I don't know if I would have even thought about this if it hadn't been brought to my attention. However, if you are considering this saw, it is something you should be aware of. I don't see a problem in it myself. 

As far as table size too, It is only slightly shorter in width than the DeWalt. It is 13.5" wide and rectangular. I don't have my DeWalt here to measure the width of that table, but the DW table tapers to the back, making the back smaller. As I said, I like the fact that the business part is closer to the front of the table, as I don't have to lean over it as much as I had to with the DW to get over the center of my work. I used to have the same Delta as you William, and I forgot just how that was set up.

I will try really hard to get the video done today for you all.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


great blog and great detailed pictures Sheila 
thank´s for the rewiew

take care
Dennis


----------



## patch

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I also have a Excalibur will never bay one again it will not stand up to the hard work bearing are housed in aluminium and come loss had to turn it out and put a metal sleeve to fix the problem blade holder wears thread out again only aluminium I use my saw 5 to 6 hours 5 days a week and it just over 12 months old I paid $1300 AU for it thinking you only get what you pay for so I thought I was getting a good saw

disappointed Graham


----------



## jimboy

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though.  Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I have had my EX since august of last year and previous to that I had a Ryobi so there was no comparison, I have heard many say the Dewalt is the best but I can not compare,from what you have said Sheila I totally agree, the balance of the machine is so delicate that any other vibration will alter the setting of the saw, and that is how finally tuned it is, I like the big table as I can put things on it while I am sawing with out them being vibrated on to the floor and so the list goes on, the only thing i found that I could niggle at was the blade clamps [thumb screws] of witch I have now replaced with toggle screws.
The price of this machine is reflected in the quality
Jim [NZ]


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Graham,

With all due respect, I doubt ANY saw mentioned in this thread would survive 20-25 hours per week's use for more than a couple of years.

They make models for industrial use that are designed for this type of abuse.

I would have to ask you this question - What saw HAVE you owned that does stand up to the many hours of operation you place on it?

Thanks for your comments!

-bob


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Graham,

Your saw sure does get a lot of use. As Bob said, you should probably get an industrial saw to handle that amount of use however, in my opinion, you will have to make sacrifices in convenience features in order to get the durability of an industrial saw. With the amount of hours you put on this saw, I also think that the blade holder wearing out is a non-issue… just buy a new one… they wear out. On any saw with holders like this, they are made of aluminum. The alternative is a much harder to use blade holder. Since you likely have to undo and reattach the blade hundreds of times per day, it's probably worth the few dollars to buy a replacement since this type of blade holder saves you a great many hours of time over it's life.

As for the bearings, it's not an issue that I have heard brought up by anyone else. I believe on any non- industrial saw they will be housed in aluminum… or worse… I know the new Dewalts use cheaper (recycled) alloys than the older models which is something that isn't done on the Excalibur.

May I ask what would be the alternative saw that you would buy instead of this had you known?


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


To further Keith's statements, I own and LOVE my "older style" DW788. I have put MANY hours on this tool and from what I understand, the person who sold it to me used to do hundreds of cuttings a week into 1 inch thick white oak for craft fair "trinkets".

This would be the same as buying a new planer and not expecting to buy replacement blades eventually. This part is meant to wear out.

I have had NO problems with this saw yet, but I DO expect certain wear and tear to happen - one of which is the blade holders. The way I use the saw I expect the lower holders to be replaced eventually as most of my blade changes are done using the lower set of holders.

My saw is extremely quiet and vibration free - I have done the "Nickel Test", which consists of balancing a Nickel on the saw, starting it at the lowest RPM and then dialing it up the highest and then back down without the Nickel falling over. During my test it barely moved.

I can also hold a conversation at normal talking volume while I'm cutting.

I DO know, however, my saw will eventually have to be replaced - I am very interested in seeing if the EX is worth the extra money since now that, from what I am understanding, the "New" Dewalt 788 is not as good as the old one…........ Sigh.

The great thing about LJ's is that there are folks like me who have the same passion as I do for Scrolling that I fully trust for advice!

Steve Good, Keith & Sheila are just a small number of these folks and I thank them all! It just so happens that, until a short time ago, all of them used a Dewalt 788. ;-)

-bob


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


With the stand and on a cement floor as we had it set up at the show, I have no doubt that it would pass the nickel test. Where we have it on that not-so-sturdy sideboard cabinet it does vibrate quite a bit. On the fastest speed it vibrates as much as the Dewalt did with this setup. Even with the same amount of vibration though, it is still quieter. Also the vibration doesn't change the fact that it is significantly easier to follow lines in intricate patterns with this saw. The difference with spiral blades especially was night and day. There definitely was some unwanted blade movement on our Dewalt. Now I can follow right alongside a previous cut much easier without the blade wanting to jump into that kerf.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788.  It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I think with the hours that Graham is putting on his saw that any part wearig out (short of a total failure like an arm breaking or something) is a non-issue. Scroll saws, if they are to be user freindly, are delicate machines by nature. If you use them for hours a day, every day (like I do) , then parts are bound to wear out. 
Let's talk blade clamps. I have tried them all. I have had to replace them all. I personally now prefer the Delta Quickclamp II system. It does wear out though. I scroll (when my health allows) for hours a day, seven days a week. With the hours I put on it, it wears out enough that I now keep extras around for parts. I have tried other blade clamps, as I have found that these can be retrofitted to other saws to get what you like. I find that all blade clamps wear out. They have too. The only option is to make the clamp out of a harder material. Doing so would then make it harder on the blades. When you're cutting something with hundreds (sometimes thousands) of piercing cuts, you'd rather the wear to be on the blade clamps than on the blades. In the end, you just have to find a clamp you are happy with as far as use. Wear is a non-issue. Hell, go buy a thirty thousand dollar car and parts still wear out.
Now on to vibrations. There are vibrations, and then there are vibrations. If you use a scroll saw regularly, there are going to be vibrations. The questions start with how the design of the saw translates these vibrations into the saw, or into the user. Think about what a scroll saw is doing. It is basically vibrating a blade up and down in a straight line. That is all it does. So where do these vibrations go? Some companies, like Ryobi, have just accepted the vibrating issues and let it vibrate. This translates into a saw that walks all over the floor if it's not weighted down on a heavy bench. Doing so stops a lot of the walking issues, but leaves the user feeling like they have a nervous twitch hours after using the saw for extended amounts of time. Then on the other end of the scale, there are saws like the Excaliber that have addressed the vibration issues with the user in mind. Now depending on mounting options, yes there is still vibrations. However, every single person I have ever talked to that has owned an Excaliber will tell you quickly that this saw in no way vibrated like anything they've ever seen before it.
The bearing issue that was brought up is a whole other can of worms on its on. I personally have no problems with bearings on any scroll saw I use. I learned after my first saw (a Ryobi) that the nature of the bearings on a scroll saw lend them to wearing out easily if not properly taken care of, especially if you use it for long hours on a regular basis. Yet, I find very few scrollers oil or grease their bearings. If I bought an excaliber and found it to have aluminum sleeved bearings (machined no less) I would dance a jig. Why? Machined aluminum is probably the best material I could think of to use here. As long as it is lubricated properly, machined aluminum lasts longer than any other material out there in an environment such as what we're talking about. This is why they started using aluminum in car engines so much. Where do I draw these conclusions from so much? I done mechanic work, automotive and industrial, for thirteen years.
Now, the only reason I don't own an Excaliber is because I can't afford one (wish I could). I have researched them extensively though. I am the one who publicly asked for this review because I wanted to know about the blade tension and blade clamp systems. Sheila was excellent in giving me the exact information I wanted to. Thanks again, Sheila. Now I want to tell the reasons I would love to be able to afford and excaliber. 
The tilting head feature is the largest selling point to me. This is the only saw I have seen that does this so well. This feature alone would open up so many scrolling doors for me. There are project I refuse to do now that would be no problem with the tilting head.
Every saw I have ever owned has certain stamped parts that I constantly have problems with. These same parts on the Excaliber are machined. From my own experiences, give me machined over stamped any day. This makes for more durable parts. If I ever did have a problem though, every one I have talked to who happens to have a problem with an Excaliber, they also have no problems with Seyco's excellent customer service. From what I've heard, they stand behind their products. That is rare in this day and age. I'm starting to have a Delta graveyard in my shop for spare parts. The machine I currently use is no longer even in production. From what I've researched, if they quit making the Excaliber tomorrow, the important parts that would concern me, like bearings, are made so on these machines that I could still go to a local machine shop and have parts made for the Excaliber. This, in my mind, makes the Excaliber a "lifetime machine".
Now for Keith, you mentioned something that peaked my interest. You said spirals were like night and day. Please (please, please, please) tell more. I use Flying Dutchman #3 spirals for 99% of my work. I would love to hear how it makes the spirals cut better. That statement alone is going to make me go to bed tonight with visions of Excalibers dancing in my head.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My New Excalibur EX21 Scroll Saw!*
> 
> After several months of waiting and anticipation, the moment finally arrived when I got a chance to really get to know and work on my new Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> Even though I had the saw delivered to the show in Saratoga Springs, there was little time for me to enjoy it and really run it through the paces. I was very busy at the show and I must say that I was only at the booth a couple of hours a day, during which time I was usually talking to people who stopped by. Both Keith and I were asked many questions about the saw and we allowed many people who inquired about it ti give it a test run. We both felt that the best part of demonstrating something like this scroll saw was to allow people to try it first hand.
> 
> In the short time I got to make a couple of cuts on it at the show, I could immediately feel the difference between the EX21 and my DW788. It seemed smoother and quieter, but I couldn't really tell if it was because of the noisy environment that I was working in or if it was truly the case.
> 
> The following week when I returned to Saratoga Springs to teach, the classes were quite full and while I was teaching, I also had little time on my saw. Besides, there were others who wanted to try it and in the first class I gave anyone who wanted to a time at it so they could see how it felt in comparison. The second class was full, as I said and we were actually short one scroll saw for a few hours so it was used the entire time by the students.
> 
> We came across a small issue during that second class, and I thought it was worth mentioning. In order to tension the blade properly, you need to go through a two step process. First you flip a lever in the front of the saw, where the blade is held, and then you are able to fine tune the tension by adjusting a knob in the back. Since the blade is not totally removed and replaced with every inside cut (you only release the top or bottom of the blade, depending what you are used to) it isn't necessary to fine tune the tension with this knob every single time. It is only really necessary to do so when you are changing a blade completely, and it only takes a second.
> 
> When there is not blade tension from the lever, the knob in the back is also under no tension and we found that the vibration from the neighboring saw was causing the knob to inadvertently turn, changing the tension on its own while the sawyer was re-threading the blade into another hole. I want to point out that this was also due to the fact that the saws were both clamped to the same workbench and the vibration from the saws were passed on to each other - something that would not happen in our own shops or if we had it mounted on the stand that it came with. This was really the only 'glitch' that I have seen with the saw and was absolutely no fault of the design. Once we discovered what was happening, we just put a little piece of tape on the knob to stop it vibrating out of place during the blade change and everything was fine.
> 
> I was asked to show some more detailed pictures of the saw and its differences between it and the DW788 and I did so yesterday while I was cutting. As many of you know, I have a small place here so I am sorry to say that I immediately put the DW788 into storage last week in order to keep my work area clear and clean. If you find it necessary for me to post comparison pictures of it, I will do my best to look into my pictures and see if I have any that pertain to your specific questions or comments. At the worst case I can go and take pictures on a later date to help you out if necessary.
> 
> So without further delay, I will present my new saw - the EX-21 Excalibur:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> On first look, you can see that instead of the tear-drop shaped table that the DW788 had, it has a rectangular table. I don't really do large pieces, but someone like William will be able to tell you better than I would if this is really an issue. Although the table is slightly more narrow from side to side, it is longer in the back and the "business part" of the saw action is closer to the front of the table. For myself, I like this feature better, as the work is closer to me and I can control it better. I can always step back a little bit if I need more room in front, and I don't have to lean with the saw right into my chest anymore.
> 
> I am going to show you all the process of setting things up so you can get a better look at the saw.
> 
> First, I put the blade into the upper blade clamp. This clamp is much like the DW788, where a thumb screw is used to tighten it in place. There is a difference though. Because of the different tension system, there is a (white) stop right above where the blade is inserted into the clamp. On my DW788 I used to have the blade sticking up approximately 1/4" above the clamp. This is impossible with this saw because the stop will cause the blade to bend slightly. For this reason, I find it absolutely necessary to attach the top of the blade first and then the bottom. This is a good thing I feel and eliminates blades slipping out because of improper placement in the holder.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Once the blade is seated in the upper clamp, you simply tighten it in using the thumb screw, as with the DW788.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Now you are able to guide the blade right into the lower blade clamp underneath the saw. After the first few times, you can do this by feel and don't have to stick your head under the saw to see what you are doing.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Again - tighten the thumb screw to clamp in the blade securely.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> This is the lever that I was talking about to set the tension. You simply move it from the front position . . .
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> To the back.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> There is a bit of resistance when you are doing this. You will quickly see if there is too much resistance that you need to loosen the knob on the back. Once it is set the first time though, you are just about ready for anything with only minor subsequent adjustments necessary.
> 
> This is the fine tune adjustment on the back end of the saw. You simply turn this knob clockwise to tighten the blade to your desired tension. Once this is set, it is pretty much in place. When changing blades, you may need a little adjustment here to compensate for different size blades and slight differences in placement, but for the most part that should be it.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are now ready to turn the saw on.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The on/off switch is located right on the front of the saw. It is a bit smaller than the DW788, and I must admit I need to get used to it not being as large, but many people like to use the foot pedal on their saws so it wouldn't be an issue. I have a foot pedal, but I don't really want to use it. I know there are die hard foot pedal people out there, but I am not comfortable using it and prefer not to. It is here if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Once the saw is running, you can easily adjust the speed by turning the dial on the top of the upper arm.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I find that the EX-21 doesn't top out with as fast of a speed as the DW788, but that is inconsequential to me because I never ran the saw at top speed anyway. When I pushed the DW788 to the higher speeds, there was too much distracting noise and vibration anyway and I felt uncomfortable. For those of you who want to fly when you saw, it may be an issue, but I don't think it is at all. It is just something that I noticed.
> 
> The next feature that I am going to talk about is really something that sold me on the saw. As many of you know, I am in the process of designing many candle trays and also design many self-framing plaques and baskets. In order to accomplish this, it is necessary that you make bevel cuts with your scroll saw (cut on a slight angle.) Although my DW788 was able to do this, it accomplished by tilting the table of the saw. This meant that when cutting on a bevel, the piece itself was angled and I was cutting either uphill or downhill. I found this somewhat difficult because usually these bevel cuts were either large circles or ovals, where precision was necessary. By the simple fact that the piece was on an incline, it was not always easy to control and maneuver the piece as you wanted, as gravity would not allow you to let it go and reposition your hands during cutting.
> 
> The EX-21 (as all the Excalibur models) allows for the saw HEAD to tilt, leaving the table and your workspace level. This feature alone is one of the biggest selling points for me with this saw. The head is capable of tilting 45 degrees in each direction, giving you a full range of bevel. It is an easy adjustment and is done in seconds.
> 
> First you loosen the lever underneath the saw by gently turning it:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Then you turn the dial underneath to the desired angle. There is an indicator right there, but I would use a combination square if you really need to be accurate.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Remember to tighten the outer lever again before cutting:
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> You are then ready to cut your piece on a bevel. *How slick is that???*
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> Guys and girls - this really is cool! I am already thinking of all I can do with this process being so easy. I do want to tell you though that when bringing the saw back to 90 degrees, it is best to use a combination square to make sure the blade is at a true 90 degrees from your table.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The DW788 had a kind of 'set point' where the table settled into place at 90 degrees, and the EX-21 does not. I don't know how accurate the DW788 was, but I always found it best to check anyway to be on the safe side.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go into the actual cutting on the saw and my impressions of its performance. I know this is getting quite long. Overall, I am thrilled and excited about having such a wonderful tool to use in my designing and even though I know it cost a bit more, it is absolutely, positively worth it. In just the short time that I have used it already, things are so much easier and the cutting so much more accurate that I wish I would have changed over a long time ago.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this tour of the EX-21. I am hoping to make a short video about it soon too so you can see first hand how quickly everything is adjusted. If you want to see larger pictures, just click on the title of them and it will take you to my Picasa album. I know some of you don't like to go off site here so I included them all here for you to look at, but you can see them better in the album.
> 
> One final note too, I am still waiting for my light, as it was on back order. I got my saw from Ray at Seyco and he has been wonderful with getting everything to me for the show and all. Even though he is in Texas and far away, he has an outstanding reputation on every forum that I am on and also with others as to his wonderful customer service. I felt great about getting the saw from him and I am not disappointed at my choice in the least. He has been helpful with any questions and with setting it up and getting me up and going. It is great to know that there is still good customer service still out there.
> 
> I am still working on my new projects today, and will have more of them tomorrow for you. In the mean time, I hope you enjoy this beautiful Spring day and have some fun! My cold is feeling better and I thank you all for your suggestions and nice wishes.
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Thank you all very much for your input. As i said in today's blog, I really do appreciate all your thoughts. If there were one magic tool that filled everyone's need completely, I think the world would be quite a boring place, don't you think?

William, I really do appreciate all the time you took to answer this. Your experience is very valuable in this forum and I really think you are a great source for many of us here. I know I learn a lot from you all the time.

Graham, I am really sad that your saw isn't performing to your standard. I would also like to hear what you would recommend in place of the Excalibur. I have only heard of a couple of instances where people were not happy with them and usually I also heard that Ray at Seyco or General International tried to help them through their issues. I realize that you are in Australia and don't have the same resources as I do here in North America, but I would hope that there would be some support for you there too. I do agree with Keith and William and the others though, that if you are using the saw so much, perhaps it is better that you look for an industrial level machine. That would solve many of your problems I would imagine.

Thanks again all for your input. I tried to be fair and I will continue to report on how things are working out with the saw.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*

I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.

I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.

I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.

Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.

On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.

The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)

As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.

With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.

I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.

In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.

I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.

The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.

In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.

As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.

The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.

I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.

Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## patch

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


pull the side cover off and look at the way the saw is made you will see bearing in aluminum I am a tool maker by trade if you are going to make a comments on a product I think you should be looking at the hole picture not just what is on the outside


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


this is deffently has become one of the best rewiew I have ever seen or hear about 

thank´s for taking the time Sheila

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Geez Patch, how may people disassemble their tools to do a review on this site?

Even if this saw isn't as sturdily built as you would like I am expecting we will get a great many years of use with very little upkeep. I would like you to please present the alternative… What would you recommend?


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila;

In spite of not having dismantled the saw to make your review, (lol), I think you did a pretty good job of presenting the saw.

Sounds like you're both very happy with it.

Nicely done.

Lee


----------



## hairy

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


New tools make it all fun again.


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Very well done and detailed. Your Blogs are always so interesting to read and your writing style flows well..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I think it was such a good review Sheila that I now want an Excliber more than ever. Of course, I'll prbably never afford one in this lefetime. I think they are worth the cost, I'm just on a shoestring budget. 
Also, please don't let certain people discourage you. I have said this many times. The perfect scroll saw for anyone is a matter of personal choice. I use a cheap Delta SS250. While it isn't my dream saw (Excaliber), it fits my needs. The scroll saw is my hobby, nothing more, nothing less. 
Sometimes, certain people just have problems with scrolling, and in their minds, it must be the saw.
As for explaining the concept of blade movement, front to back, go to Rick Hutcheson's site, scroll down on the left side of the screen to where it says "types of saws". He has a real good pictorial explanation of front to back blade movement between the different types of saws, parellel arm, C-arm, and the Excaliber and Dewalt, the parellel link arm.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi again! Yes, Rick does have a wonderful comprehensive site which will explain in detail all the blade movements of the various types of saws. His website is a great source for all scrollers, (and he has a load of good information on turning now too!) If you get a chance, go over there and see what he has to offer.

I know the EX-21 is not a cheap saw. It was also a big step for me to get one. I did do a lot of reading and research and saw what many others thought of it before taking the plunge. I think that for me, this is really a great tool that will enhance my designing and make my job more fun. It is one of those things we occasionally treat ourselves to, and that is part of what makes it so special. I don't take it lightly and hope that it is all that it seems to be. I will continue to let you all know how it works out for me as I use it.

In the mean time, I am happy to let you know how I like it and about its features. Thank you all too for your valuable input - both before and after I got it. I think that by talking to and helping each other, we learn so much!

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


i personally dont think anyone would base their choice on inwards components, i have never taken the back off my tv to see whats in it, lol !!
Things are manufactured and built by several countries now days, and unless you want to pay really high end prices, this type of saw would still be better than most.
Thanks for the incite sheila into the new saw, looks like it could be the one for you and keith, and also look forward to the "video" when completed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I think Rick is so good at detailing the differences in the saw is because he ownsthe largest collection of scroll saws in America. I'm not just saying that. His collection has been featured in several magazines more than once. I forget now exactly how many hundreds of them he owns dating back into the 1800s at least. You are correct though, if any of you have the time, go check out his site. It is of interest even of you're not a scroller.
If you have time and enjoy old tools, check out the scroll saw collection. Go down on left side of the page and find "scroll saw collection". After you click on that, he has them broken down into categories, like motorized saws, hand saws, belt driven saws, foot powered saws, homemade saws, hand crank saws, even toy saws.
Also, for anyone thinking of getting into scrolling, on the left side, in big letters, is the heading, "free scrollsaw videos". When I first started scrolling, this is where I first saw a lot of the techniques I still use today. 
I hope you don't mind Sheila, I'm going to post a photo of a newspaper article that was written about Steve.


----------



## patch

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


come back and tell me this saw is good in 12 months of constant work and I don't mean cutting 3mm stuff I mean cutting up to 50 mm( 2'') most of my work is 25mm ( 1'') word art that is what I sell most of it will not stand it I am replacing each par that breaks with steel if you just tack the inspection cover of the side you will see what I what I mean


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I wish you would tell us what kind of saw you recommend. I would take out a loan to buy a saw that would consistantly handle 2" material. That is the maximum cut thickness of most all scroll saws. If you push anything (I mean ANYTHING) to it's maximum every day, it's going to wear out. 
Actually, if you cut 2" material every day for as many hours as you claim on any scroll saw, Then wish you would come back in 12 months and tell us how your steele bearings are holding up. 
I'm sorry my friend, but I think you need an industrial saw. With an industrial scroll saw, you will be giving up some of the conveniences that hobby type saws offer, but I think that is the only way you are going to get a saw that will last (maybe) without doing what you are doing now, replacing parts as they break with better parts. 
I have to say though, now that I know what you're cutting, your experience with any scroll saw will not be the same as that of Sheila, Keith, JT65 (I think she has an Excaliber), or myself. It's like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I had to update my last response with verified information. I just went and pulled out the owner's manual on my Delta. The maximum recommended cut thickness for a Delta SS250 (according to the manual) is 1 7/8" Being a hobbyist saw, I wouldn't think the Excaliber is too much more.

*EDIT*
You can go here to the Woodcraft site and see the ad for the Excaliber EX-21 saw. If you read down towards the bottom of the description, it says the maximum cutting depth (that's wood thickness) is 2". 
That's the maximum. I think of a tool like a car. Cutting 2" on this saw for hours every day would be like driving your car a hundred miles per hour every day. How long before parts start to wear out from abuse? Now I'm not saying the car won't do a hundred (well, some people like me have build their cars to go a lot more, but that's a different story), but doing so on a regular basis is not good for parts longevity.


----------



## patch

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Try reading my post again I quote (most of my work is 25mm ( 1'') word art that is what I sell most of it will not stand it )


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Ok, still though, is there a better saw out there? I think that is the point of this whole discussion. If the Excaliber is such a let down, then what is the alternative? I really want to know of any and all options because one day I hope to have the money to upgrade from my entry level Delta.
At this point in time I truly believe that if the chance ever arises, my saw of choice is going to be the Ex-21. Why?
Because someone who's opinion I highly respect (Sheila), has answered my only concerns with this saw based on my research. You sir are the only person I have ever heard of that has had any problem with the Excaliber line of saws at all that were not quickly resolved by Seyco. Usually, any problems with these saws, according to the people I have spoken with are handled directly by a Mr. Ray Seymore, who, again according to the information I have, is the president of Seyco, or Patrick Magro, who is the product manager of General International, the makers of the Excaliber. If I'm wrong about any of this, please I hope someone will tell me so I'll know.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


thanks sheila

great review

makes me want to get one 
i like tools i don't have to mess with
that do their job when i need it done

leaves me time to design and enjoy the craft more


----------



## patch

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I wrote to Seyco and to the supplier Carb-a-tech and no reply and I have spoken to people here ( Australia ) and some agree with me any one that is useing the saw on heavy work 
You have a delta I have one also and I find it very good it will take hard work 
don't get it wrong here I respect Sheila opinion about the Excaliber


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Again I thank you all for your input. I think a true evaluation of a product is discussing how it performs in ALL kinds of situations. That way we can all intelligently decide if it is a tool that is suitable for our own purposes.

As for myself, I had my DW788 for almost 15 years. I am a designer and although I won't say that in those 15 years I never do production-type work, I will say that as a habit I don't use the saw in that capacity. Several years ago, I did some fretwork appointments for an outside porch. You know the kind - gingerbread type swirls that you see in Victorian houses. We have many houses here in Nova Scotia that are several hundred years old and these were replicas of the original pieces.

I was commissioned to cut approximately 30 pieces, each one being cut of pine that was nearly 2" thick and about 20". I remember because the pieces just barely cleared the throat of my 20" saw upon curving the top. I remember thinking as I was cutting that "this would kill the saw in a week" and it really made me think about how much I was charging for "wear and tear" on my tools. I went slowly and carefully, but I knew that the saw wasn't really made for that kind of work. If I were doing work like that constantly, the saw certainly wouldn't have lasted 15 years.

My point is that we all know our own needs and have a vision of what we wish to use our tools for. I know I am not going to be building any houses and using this saw for the appointments on them on a regular basis. If I were doing so, I would certainly take more into consideration regarding choosing my saw.

I am optimistic - both from what I hear from many others who own the saw and also from what I have read - that this saw will be a good fit for me. My initial plans include continuing this blog, so you will certainly hear about any problems or concerns that I will encounter with it along the way. I will always try to give a fair assessment.

I truly appreciate all of your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I have heard stories of the horrid customer service given by Carbatec and I also understand that they are the only place for Australians to buy this saw as well as many other tools without paying exorbitant shipping charges from elsewhere. Supposedly Carbatec claims that they have a deal to get Excalibur saws directly from the Taiwanese factories and that they do not honor directives given by General International. I feel bad for anybody having to deal with this kind of service.

Please read this thread to see what I am talking about:

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/tools-and-blades/36498.htm

In the end General stepped up and sent a new saw directly to the customer

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/tools-and-blades/36923.htm


----------



## patch

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Excalibur Scroll Saw*
> 
> I want to start out today by saying that I didn't get the video done yesterday. There was just too much going on with things and my partner Keith and I were both kind of taking turns on the saw. We both have projects to submit to the magazine for the Holiday issue and it is kind of 'crunch time'. as we were away for a while and need to really get our projects done.
> 
> I did, however save a piece from my own arsenal to cut in hopes of making a couple of small clips today. Hopefully I can put something together so that you can get a feel for how things work on the saw and see the way the blade is re-threaded and such. My problem here is that I am not as versed on the movie software as I would like to be and even though the clips are short - five minutes or so, it takes me quite a long time to get them formatted and edited and together enough to make a decent little production. I ask your patience in this matter and I promise that it will come as soon as I am able.
> 
> I truly appreciate your comments regarding yesterday's blog. It is good to hear not only about the positive experiences others have had with the saw, but also what may be considered negative experiences. As with most other tools, I am certain that there is a degree of give and take on features and such. Seldom is there something that is suitable for everyone in every scenario and I don't for a minute think that this is a "magic saw" that will fill everyone's needs equally. What I am looking for is something that will fill my own needs, and perhaps the needs of my average customer.
> 
> Of course there are going to be others that will not fit into that category. There are the occasional scrollers who need a saw only a couple of times a year to perhaps fill in and make some cuts while working on other projects. This saw would be quite an overkill for them, and the price would in all probability be prohibitive.
> 
> On the other end of the scale, there is the sawyer who does a lot of production work and will need a machine that will fill that need, running constantly several hours per day on a daily basis. Perhaps for them, it would be better to look into purchasing a industrial grade tool, which is specifically made for that type of wear and tear.
> 
> The Excalibur line of saws is considered a mid to upper line of scroll saws for the scroll saw hobbyist. Now many of us serious woodworkers don't like that term "hobbyist" because it seems that in some ways it may demean our passion and ability to make fine woodworking projects, but the way I look at it, I don't agree. I think that it encompasses anyone who is passionate about scroll sawing and who spends as much time as they can at the saw, but doesn't necessarily support themselves fully by their work on the scroll saw alone. (This is only my own personal interpretation of the term, and I don't want to start an argument on semantics please.)
> 
> As for myself, I believe that a saw geared for a scroll saw 'hobbyist' is a good fit for me. Yes, I do earn my living using the scroll saw, but that is just a small part of the many other aspects of my job which include designing, writing, finishing, painting, etc. You get the point. I am not sitting in my kitchen cranking out 532 pieces a week of production work. Naturally that would wear any saw of this type to an early death. What I am looking for is a comfortable and reliable machine that will do the job I need it to do with little or now muss and fuss. I believe that is what most woodworkers are looking for.
> 
> With that said, I did get some time at the saw yesterday, as did my partner Keith and we both were very happy with how it performed. Could it be because we were used to using a 14 year old saw? Maybe in part. But overall there were little things that I felt were a large improvement over the DW788.
> 
> I actually read through the manual to make sure that I was using the features correctly. I had received a message from someone on my Facebook account that told me that she had the same saw and that by dialing up the tension knob at the back of the saw, you were actually raising or lowering the upper arm and bringing the two arms out of parallel, which caused problems with tension and cutting.
> 
> In examining this further, I realized what she was saying could truly happen, but if the saw was set parallel prior to inserting the blade, there should be little problem, as the 'fine tune' adjustment that would be required by turning the knob after the blade was in and the front tension lever flipped was so minute that it wouldn't make a real difference. At least it didn't in my saw.
> 
> I made sure the two arms were parallel, inserted the blade (top first) as I showed yesterday, flipped the front tension and the blade was about 90 percent as tight as I wanted it to be. I then *slightly* turned the rear knob probably 1/16th of a turn to gently give the blade that extra tightness I like to saw with and it was good to go. From that point on, I never had to touch the rear knob again. I don't know if her saw was out of whack from shipping or just not set properly, but I honestly couldn't see any problems with mine or any need to further adjust. It is at times like this when I wish I could be there to physically look at her saw and see what was going on.
> 
> The actual cutting session was very pleasant and I was able to cut dead on the lines. The control was something that was noticeably better. I thought it was only me, but when Keith was cutting, he mentioned to me that he felt that his cutting had "stepped up" being on this saw. That comment was unsolicited and I had not yet mentioned to him that I had felt the same way. I think I attribute that to the fact that the front to back motion of the blade is next to nil. That is probably the biggest difference that I noticed from the DeWalt.
> 
> In my lectures and classes, the way I described this 'front to back' motion characteristic of scroll saws is somewhat like when you picture train wheels moving. With every turn there is the front to back circular motion (although very slight). This can cause the blade to jump from one place to another when you are diving into the piece and turning, and when it is more severe, it also can cause the piece to be grabbed by the blade and chatter on the table. For someone who is new to scroll sawing, this is startling to say the least. The blade jumping from one place to another is also very frustrating, even to the seasoned scroll sawyer and is a clear indication of the unwanted front to back motion being present. There are ways to adjust the saws to minimize this, but usually people don't realize that it is the cause and many times just get frustrated.
> 
> As far as cutting went, I found the saw to be smooth as silk. When scroll sawing, maneuvering is accomplished by a series of pivots and I tend to lean to one side of the blade or the other, depending on which way I am going. The movement of the blade was really smooth and I was able to go exactly where I wanted every time. Overall the control on it was as good as I could have asked for. I was able to cut spot on every time.
> 
> The saw ran much quieter than the DeWalt too. Perhaps that added to the feel of smoothness when cutting. It just felt good to cut on it.
> 
> I realize (again) that I am getting long here, even for me. I am truly trying to give a fair review of the saw and point out my observations. I appreciate ALL your input - positive and negative and I do like you to keep your questions coming. I am also learning more about the saw with answering these questions.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to doing a short video today. I did draw the other two companion pieces for my submission to the magazine and as I said, I saved a piece to cut today which I will hopefully film for you to see the saw in action. I want to share my experiences with you all regarding this tool so that you can decide if it is something that you may want. I realize it is not for everyone, but I must say that so far I am very impressed with it and happy with my choice.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thanks Keith that is well worth a read and I find it very interesting it answers a lot of questions that I could not get answers to http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/tools-and-blades/36498.htm


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two Short Videos for You*

Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.

These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.

Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:






The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.






I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)

In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.

As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.

Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.

It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)

I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


don´t worry not being Steve , Mads or H.C.Andersen …  
you do it great with the vidio´s 
from the vidio that is placed right after your first I got he empression of how queit the maschine can bee
when its bolted to a stand and the floor 
do you ever use the variable speedcontroll … just curius , since I found it could be great to have 
in thicker materiel… well what do I know I don´t have one except the tinyest on the market
hardly able to cut the thinnest plywood … LOL

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, Dennis:
Sure, I use the variable speed all the time! I constantly adjust my speed to the material I am cutting. I found that it isn't really necessary to cut faster through thicker material - sometimes it is best to go slowly. Faster can build up a lot of friction and depending on which type of wood you use, density, blade size, thickness, etc. you need to adjust your speed accordingly. Usually you will figure out what is successful for your purpose over time. I talked about this in my classes and I tend to cast on to the design from a place that gives me a little time to adjust my speed to be optimal for that wood. (I see more videos are necessary for me to explain this better!)

I will do my best to do small videos such as this to show these finer points regarding cutting, blade choice and so forth. I hope this intrigues you and you decide to give scrolling a try! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila;

These are very good videos. You certainly look comfortable using the saw already, as following your cut lines seems very simple for you. Kind of makes me want to dust off my scroll saw.

Nice job.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Dust it off! Dust it off! 

It is lots of fun and a great way to be creative!

Sheila


----------



## awsimons

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Wonderful videos and great work all around! I've had my eye on these excalibur saws for a while. Just about everyone who scroll saws has the dewalt, so I've never seen the excalibur in action up close. It looks like a very fine piece of equipment! Thanks for the videos!

Alan


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


great to see how the pros do it
and knowing it's not as scary as in ones mind

i did ask you once about the foot hold down
and i see you don't use it

maybe you could talk about that
and blade selection and speeds
for all to understand

when hollywood calls
insist on a jet come get you
don't drive to them

you are a star


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thanks for the videos. This is the first time I've ever been able to actually see an Ex in action.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Shelia , You did a great job on the video and explanning things .
I did notice the chick and bunny on the side of the saw (Easter decorations ) NIce
I see that you un - hook from the top and thread the blade through piece . have you tried leaving the blade in the top lift the arm and feed the blade that way . It just seems faster for me that way


----------



## SplashMaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
These are some great videos I have just recently started using a scroll saw and well it hasn't taken me long to find out I need something different than a factory blade lol do you have any suggestions? and thanks for sharing the blade installation tips
kindly, 
-Matt


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, Huntter:
You win the prize for being the first to notice the Chick and Bunny decorations! LOL I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice. I thought that I would add a little decoration to the saw to make it look "friendlier" and less intimidating to everyone. It is part of my own personal "Scroll sawing is FUN!" campaign that I am running! Congratulations! 

And Matt: I am a true advocate of Olson brand scroll saw blades. I use the regular reverse tooth blades most often, and the most common sizes I use are 2/0 reverse, 2 reverse and 5 reverse. These three sizes fill most of my needs for the type of work I do. Keith also likes their spiral blades. For larger sizes, their PGT blades are excellent also.

If you want a nice PDF copy of a blade chart from Olson, you (and anyone else) can PM me with your email and I will send you one. I don't spam people so your address will be safe with me. I think it is a valuable tool for anyone who has a scroll saw. Just let me know and I will shoot one over to you.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


I have done a little years ago …..with the fretsaw … LOL
and I have the tyniest scrollsaw you can imaging it can only take balsa and max 1/4 ply :-(
but thats okay since it was bought to be used when I builded R/c planes even though the table
on it is very small nothing fancy about it just up and down cut and nearly no power

but that´s the one I try to talk my daughter into try a little work on ….. well have to see how that goes
since she doesn´t like noise from any powertool at all ….........wonder if it is so with all princesse´s ….lol
but she can handle the sewingmaschine so …........everything isn´t lost yet 

take care
Dennis


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila, that is one sweet looking machine, and yes I like the bunny! I guess the cats are used to the noise now? Ours would disown me, move, or claw me to death in my sleep if I ever brought a machine like that into the house.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Naw, Nailbanger! It purrs like their mommy! You can hear in the video the gentle "hum" of the scroll saw. The drill press actually makes much more noise than the saw.

. . . . and then there is "the Monster!" YIKES!

!
From Shop Pictures
!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Excellent videos! I just wished you had posted it when my daughter and family were here and that would have been an excellent tutorial for Evelyn! Yes I did also see the bunny and chick.

My daughter joined LJ as Mountainmamajenny but I am not sure what she will be posting? More like keeping tabs on me and my projects but that's ok it will keep us in better contact. And yes you may use the pictures my 5 year old granddaughter painted.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


really enjoyed that sheila, very informative. It always amazes me that you dont seem to get any sawdust on the top of the wood/table either , even though my blow tube blows the dust off, its still there yet yours looks clean. 
I also find it strange as to why the adjustment knob is there when all it seems to do is throw the balance out, anyway, i hope i also own one of these in the near future too..


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila that is such a nice machine I have a Delta 2 speed which I really don't use much every time I have to re-thread the blade it involves using the special allen key which is a real pain I couldn't see from the video but the excaliber seems to have a quick release clamp for the blade?? nice big table & smoooth I must investigate & see what they cost in the UK. Thanks for taking the time & trouble on the videos which are great by the way
Yours faithfully 
Inspired


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


hi Trevor
you can find the details you want here:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/excalibur-ex-21-scrollsaw-prod816151/ £491 = 767CAD dont know how that compares to over there in Canada.


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thanks Steve I'll raid the childrens piggy bank….oops! forgot they're grown up & gone, mmm perhaps I could sell a kidney?


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Just been checking out the Excaliber what a sensible idea to tilt the saw & leave the work table level that should be good for veneer marquetry work (why didn't anyone else come up with that) & tool-less blade changes…. I'm saving up!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila, I didn't notice until I watched the videos a problem for me. Is it possible to thread through the bottom of your work and use the top clamp for reattaching the blade? If not, it's a deal breaker for me on the Ex-21. I have no feeling in my right hand. I had to get rid of one saw for this reason. It's just too difficult for me to reattach blades under the table. With no feeling in one hand, I have to lean down and look at what I'm doing each time, and that causes extra stress on my back.


----------



## Stevinmarin

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


These are really good videos. The first one is quite informative and really makes me want to buy a new scroll saw. My ancient one is really a hassle to use and it takes forever to change the blades. And I break a lot of blades. I think I need to learn how to better tension them. Actually, you know what would be a great video? Scroll saw 101: a video for absolute total beginners. I am certain that I do a lot wrong and would love to see a quick video on the basics.

Your second video had me in a trance. It's really hypnotic watching you fly through that pattern and change blades so quickly. Never once did your fingers leave your hands!

Steve


----------



## mtnwild

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


That's a beautiful pattern you are cutting there.

That's a great quick change there, very nice. That's a plus.

Only thing I thought was, you need more light. You are probably still young with good eyes.

Hope that works well for you, you deserve the best…..............................


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, again!
William - You can thread through either top or bottom, whichever is more comfortable for you. I like releasing the blade from the top because then I can see when I reattach it. I usually (initially when installing the blade) tighten the blade to the bottom blade holder by feel. I don't stick my head under there to look really. But sometimes I don't have it in far enough. I use blades that are quite small and maybe that is some of the issue that I have with not being able to put them in the bottom as quickly. There are others who prefer to do it that way.

Also, most of the time I don't even lift up the arm of the saw when I switch holes. I used to, but with my DeWalt I needed to do an extra 'push' down to get it back in place when I re-threaded the blade. After a while of doing this, my left shoulder would begin to ache and I just got in the habit of moving from hole to hole without raising the arm if it were possible. With the new saw, I probably will go back to doing so, but now I am in the habit of not, so it may take a little time.

Steve - I really appreciate your comments too. You are my idol! I first saw your videos when I joined here almost a year ago and I would have never probably have attempted to do videos if it weren't for you. You really make woodworking FUN and enjoyable for everyone!

I am glad you asked for basic videos and I will make it a point to make some. The more I talk with others, the more I see a need for it. Many people have scroll saws in their shop gathering dust and there are so many practical applications that they could use it for in their other woodworking projects. They don't have to make fancy fretwork. I have used mine for simple things like installing a wood floor (those tight and irregular cuts under the cabinets) and other things you wouldn't think of. Not to mention it is relaxing and fun! I promise to make more videos.

And mtnwild - My eyes are not that great! I have bi-focal contacts, and still need readers to do the close work. I am waiting for my light for the saw, as somehow it didn't make it to New York where it was delivered.  Ray at Seyco is sending a new one, but I think it is out of stock right now and it will be a week or so. Until then, I use my task lamp, but I didn't have it on for the video, as it would have been in the way. (It is a wonder I stayed on the lines! LOL)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Shelia - great set of vid's. The thing I learned by watching was how youo cut the small long tapered part. I have always had problems spinning a piece at the end like some cad do so I mess up. I noticed to cut one long side then backed the blade out to the entry hold and ran it back down backwards. That way you were ready to cut in the opposite direction. Made the whole set iof vid's well worth watching.

Thanks for posting and *YES* if you could any and all basic instrctional vid's.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Jerrels - like most things in woodworking, there are several ways to accomplish the same task. You guys really got me thinking though. . . .

I like doing short videos like this. As far as editing and uploading (and doing re-takes!) it makes it much easier for everyone. I am thinking about how I can divide things up and do a series of beginner steps that everyone will enjoy and hopefully learn from.

I will see what I will be able to come up with to make this nice for everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Great job!
You make it look so easy.

Look forward to seeing more video tutorials.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thanks Sheila. That's actually a relief. I was worried there for a moment that all the research I've done on the Excaliber had been in vain over such a small detail. This is exactly why I tell beginners to start with a cheap saw. Learn what features are important to you before buying an expensive saw. 
Whether you feed the blade from the top or bottom may seem trivial to some people. If you have a handicap though and you often cut pieces with hundreds (sometimes thousands) of piercing cuts, something that trivial turns into a very big deal.
As for the blade size, I know about dealing with the small blades. The two blades I use more than any other is Flying Dutchman #3 spirals and FD #2/0 spirals. HAve you ever dropped a #2/0 blade in a pile of sawdust? I spent twenty minutes looking for it before my wife walked over (she is the answer to my dumb moments) with a magnet and picked it quickly out of the pile for me.
For Steve, who commented about how easy you make it look. You do. I get told that same thing often. After you scroll enough (especially if you love doing it) it just comes naturally. It's like anything else. The more you do it, the easier it gets. There are things I do now that I would never had dreamed of doing two years ago. For example, some of the larger pieces I have recently built. I would never had tackled them back then. At that time I wasn't good at stack cutting several pieces at once. It would have taken forever to build my last project by cutting each piece one at a time. 
I personally got into scrolling because it was something I could do sitting down most of the time. Because of my back, this was a great thing. It didn't take long though for it to become easy to me. Then it became an obssesion. Now, when I'm hurting too bad to get to the shop, I'm usually online finding ideas and patterns for future projects.
After my research Sheila, my only concerns with the Excaliber was the blade clamps and the tensioning system. With the review, posts, and videos, you have answered those issues for me. I have to give you a huge thank you for that. One day, somehow, I hope to own an Excaliber.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


WOW! Sheila, Great videos!!! I'm very happy to see your success over the last year. You have a very nice voice & hands, o yea and a nice saw to.


----------



## Woodbutcher3

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Is that the 16" or 21" table?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Short Videos for You*
> 
> Well, I actually was able to shoot a couple of short videos for you yesterday. I find that I feel much more at ease behind my keyboard writing than I do in front of the camera. I suppose that is natural, and I am sure with practice I will get better at it.
> 
> These are both showing some of the highlights of the new saw. The first one shows the general set up and highlights the tensioning of the saw. I want to stress the point that the knob on the back end of the saw is used to raise and lower the arm. In essence, it sets the distance between the upper and lower arm of the saw. Initially, this may need to be adjusted slightly to fit your blade in properly, but doing so too much will pull the arms out of parallel and cause poor blade fit. Once this is done in the beginning, there is little need to mess with it in the future.
> 
> Here is the first video regarding the basic blade installation and setting the tension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next video that I did was of me doing some basic cutting on the saw. I hope that it will give you the sense of how much time it takes to change the blade from hole to hole and also shows you the general smoothness of the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am cutting two layers double stacked of quarter inch oak and I am using the size 2 reverse-tooth Olson scroll saw blade. (For those of you who I met in New York and gave blade samples to, I would love to hear from you as to how you liked working with them.)
> 
> In doing my project, I found the saw to be solid and smooth. It is much quieter than my DeWalt, and I found it very easy to follow my lines.
> 
> As far as vibration goes, due to the place where I have it, there is certainly some. I don't however, believe that this is because of the saw. When we had it on the stand on the concrete floor at the show the vibration was nearly non-existent. I am sure that being on the stand is optimal, but even where it is the vibration is so little that I feel it is inconsequential.
> 
> Not only am I excited about the saw, but I also am getting quite excited about the new patterns I created for my submission to the magazine. I am finishing the project up today, as all the cutting is done and now I only have some shaping and assembly work to do, and then on to the next thing.
> 
> It is a pleasure to have such a wonderful work environment. Although my space is limited, I have excellent equipment and also a wonderful group of friends and advisers (you all!) who help make every day fun. Not to mention the board of directors (the cats!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy the short videos. They are not fancy or funny like Steve, but I do hope that they clarify things a little for you and give you a little bit more information. As always, critiques are welcome.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


That is the 21" table, Rod. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sharing Through Teaching*

I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.

Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.

Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.

Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.

I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.

This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.


From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting

Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!

Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:


From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting

I think her smile says it all!

While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.

Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:


From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting

Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:


From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting

If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!

Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.

Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.

I do understand now.

I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)

These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.

Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.

I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.

Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


and here we are still 
learning
thanks for teaching

i like the cookies and milk
and being tucked in
for the nap

great gifts with the girls
the smiles do say it all


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


Make mine double stuffed oreos! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


great blog Sheila 
thank´s for the lesson 
a morfar nap wuold be nice 
but toooo much to doooo
I have to hurry but don´t worry
I know where the cookkie´s are
so a handfull go´s with the coffee
and I can hold a few hours more

have a great day all of you
take care
Dennis


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


Wonderful story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


Love it….


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


What a nice surprise to waking up and seeing a post dedicated to my grandchildren and to us, it warms my heart! Thank you. You have a wonderful sense of design and knowing what would be good for children. When I searched for suitable patterns appropriate for an 8 year old, all I could find were either too simple, too complicated or subject matter not suitable. The minute I saw the pattern you sent and suggested, I knew it would be perfect for Evelyn. Apparently she thought so too as evidenced by her smile! So again, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for making a project with my granddaughter even more memorable!

With love, Erwin, Jacksonville,FL


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


Thanks for posting this.
Young people can touch the heart like no other.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Through Teaching*
> 
> I am very pleased that you all liked the short videos that I posted yesterday. It shows me that there are lots of people who are interested in scroll sawing and would like to learn more about it. It also makes me want to do more teaching and help people understand how much fun and how relaxing scroll sawing can be.
> 
> Earlier this week, I received some wonderful pictures from my friends Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here on Lumberjocks.) While I was away, I had received a message from Erwin that he was planning to have a visit from his grandchildren and was having trouble finding a simple scroll saw pattern that he could use to help teach his granddaughter Evelyn to scroll saw on.
> 
> Being fresh from the show, I immediately thought of the design that I had used in my lectures to demonstrate many of the basic aspects of scroll sawing. Since I still had the file with me for the printout, I sent it to Erwin to see if he thought it would be appropriate for them to use.
> 
> Upon my return home, I received a beautiful note form he and Edith, telling me about their experiences with their granddaughters. It made me so happy to think that I was able to help in a small way and I felt so proud of the girls and also of Erwin and Edith for sharing their love of creating and teaching their grand children.
> 
> I asked them if I could share the pictures here and they said I could.
> 
> This is Evelyn's finished bunny dish. She is only 8 years old and did a wonderful job on it.
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Evelyn was getting her footings on the saw and made the back of the bunny a little more ripply than the original pattern. She said it looked more like fur that way. You know, I think it does too! I like her version of it much better!
> 
> Here is Evelyn with her bunny all painted:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> I think her smile says it all!
> 
> While Evelyn was busy scroll sawing, Edith was busy painting with the other girls.
> 
> Silvia (age 5) really liked painting and did a beautiful job. She painted this figure from the skating pond set that I had designed and did a wonderful job with it:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> Even seven year old Gretchen did some painting. That is her tree along with more of Silvia's artwork:
> 
> 
> From Erwin's Grandchildren's Scrolling and Painting
> 
> If you want to read more about Erwin's experience, he wrote a blog of it HERE. I know his story will inspire you!
> 
> Spending time with children and teaching others is one of the greatest ways you can share your creativity. Several years ago when my grandmother passed away, while going through her things, we came across a card that I made her when I was six or seven years old. It was an Easter card with a bunny on it. It was made on pink construction paper and had a white cut out bunny on it with an orange carrot. Each of the pieces were cut out of colored paper and glued on the card. It had "Happy Easter" written on the top with purple crayon and a white cotton ball stuck to the bunny for a tail. And of course, there was a speckling of silver glitter in the grass.
> 
> Seeing that card brought back memories of my grandmother telling me that "The best gift I get from you would be a home made card." I remember asking her what she wanted for this occasion and that and it seemed that was always the answer. I also remember thinking at the time that I didn't understand why such a silly thing would be a good gift for her.
> 
> I do understand now.
> 
> I attribute much of my creativity to my upbringing. Not only to family members who encouraged me to draw and paint, but also those in my young life who encouraged other forms of creativity (my neighbor, Mrs. Kuba, who taught me to embroider on dish towels on her front porch when I was a young girl comes immediately to mind.)
> 
> These activities may seem trivial at the time, but I do feel they make lasting impressions on children. The connection you make with them, along with the sense of accomplishment they feel is a wonderful self-esteem builder at a time when they are perhaps unsure of themselves. Don't underestimate its impact.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I choose to do what I do. I don't just consider myself someone who sells patterns. I try to teach in every pattern I produce and share the joy of accomplishment with others. Nothing gives me more pleasure than accomplishing that.
> 
> I want to thank Erwin and Edith and all the rest of you who have encouraged me to continue to teach. I maintain that I still learn from you all too every single day, and together we enrich each others lives and make this world a little happier.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today and share some of your skill with another. It will surely make the day even better.


I'm headed over to check out Bearpie's post now. I love seeing kids getting shop time. Most of you have seen me write it many time, the youth are the futue of wood working. Without them, our craft dies with us.
And you're write about her bunny. She has an eye for details. Noone says she had to follow the pattern exactly. I tell people often that scroll saw patterns are like road maps. Just because there is a road on a map doesn't mean you have to take it. There is usually more than one way to reach a destination. One road may get you there. Another road may get you there with more scenery.


----------



## scrollgirl

*An Unexpected Post*

I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"

I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.

As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.

While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.

So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?

I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.

I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.

That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.

In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.

With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.

But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.

And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:

I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
into your future because you have inspired me where no other
person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
world had to offer that motivates me now.

I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.

So why am I telling you this?

It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.

I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.

*Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


Nicely written, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


Ahhh, you definitely have a wonderful way with words, Sheila.

Something else to think about…...during the rough parts of my life, it seems those were the times I forgot how to laugh. When I relearned how to laugh, every day was a brighter day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


You are so right, Verna! Thus, the little silly bunny and chick stickers on my saw. Smiling and making others smile is as they say "priceless"! 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


I believe Shelia should be called Smiles for a long time . Ever picture I have seen of her she is smiling but after meeting her I seen her without a smile but it was at the show after a long day , and when I caught her eating cookies with the camera . hehehehaha 
But even though she was tired she had a outstanding attitude 
Great job on the writing you have hit the nail on the head


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


We all have our own highs and lows. I didn't know a nation could have a mood though. Hope I'm not around when it gets petulant. Its all a state of mind (pun intended).

On a more serious note though. I think woodwork and making things (being creative) in general will invariably lift my mood.

Some seasonal advice, always look on the bright side of life (closing scene, Life of Brian, Monty Python)


----------



## mtnwild

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


Cool…...........


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


Niiiice, like your new avatar Sheila 

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


I went through today's blog posts and was wondering why you had not posted today. I know certain people's posts be their profile photo. Yours is one of those that I know. Then you change the profile photo. I think everyone is messing with me today. You changed your profile photo and Steve Goode got himself an Ex-21 too. Everyone is getting the saw I've been calling my dream saw for a long time, except me.
Anyway, have you considered that your lack of commercials and regular television may contribute to your good mood? I, like you, catch my shows online. I do keep up with the local, national, and global news though. Times are tough all over. You know what I've learned over the years though? Things are always tough all over. I think this "mood" you're referring too is caused a lot by today's instant access to everything everywhere. In my opinion it ways to heavily on people that they forget what my grandfather taught me, one day at a time. 
I try to stay as upbeat as I can. When I feel down though, I have a double frame that lifts me up. In one side of the frame is a mirror. The other side has these words:
When you get all you want and you struggle for self,
and the world makes you king for a day,
then go to the mirror and look at yourself
and see what that man has to say.
For it isn't your mother, your father or wife
whose judgment upon you must pass,
but the man, whose verdict counts most in your life
is the one staring back from the glass.
He's the fellow to please,
never mind all the rest.
For he's with you right to the end,
and you've passed your most difficult test
if the man in the glass is your friend.
You may be like Jack Horner and "chisel" a plum,
And think you're a wonderful guy,
But the man in the glass says you're only a bum
If you can't look him straight in the eye.
You can fool the whole world,
down the highway of years,
and take pats on the back as you pass.
But your final reward will be heartache and tears
if you've cheated the man in the glass.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Unexpected Post*
> 
> I awoke this morning to my daily email delivery of the New York Times and the headline read "Nation's Mood at Lowest Level in Two Years, Poll Shows"
> 
> I get the paper delivered to me each day in order to kind of keep up on things that are happening in the world. The Times (I feel) has a good range of both national and world articles and does a good job in keeping me updated with what is happening. I also get the Chicago Tribune sent to me, which arrives around lunch. Unlike the Times, the Tribune has more local stories about things happening in the Chicago area. I like that too because it keep me close to my roots in Chicago. When reading it, I feel like I am still connected to a place that I grew up. Somehow I find comfort in that.
> 
> As you may or may not remember, I do not have regular television. I realized that in this day and age that is practically unheard of, but it is true. We do own a 50 inch screen, but it is networked with our computers and when we do watch, we spend most of our time watching instructional DVD's or older series of shows or movies and what is available via the computer. I haven't seen a commercial in over two years here at home. I don't think that is a bad thing at all.
> 
> While on my recent adventure, many nights were spent in various hotel rooms. I can honestly say that the only time the TV was even turned on was one night in the first room in Saratoga Springs. I don't even know which show was on and couldn't tell you if someone had a gun to my head, but I suppose that it just goes to show how little importance it is to me. The most we watched anything was at my son's house one night we sat in on a couple of shows from The Food Network. I like cooking shows and I do sometime miss that. But not really enough to subscribe.
> 
> So why am I off on this tangent, you may ask?
> 
> I suppose reading that headline made me realize something. Many times I am asked how I stay so upbeat and positive all the time. For you who read regularly, you know that I do have my up days and my down days, but I try to stay focused on the positive and good aspects of life and look at it from what I refer to as my "pink cloud world". Even pink clouds get dark some days though. And it is my own responsibility to pull myself back up again.
> 
> I have a wonderful friend who taught me that we follow where we focus. It is a simple statement to me and makes a lot of sense. For myself (and I am only talking of myself) I choose not to bombard myself with and focus on the negative things and people around me. I find that if I look for the positive things in people and life, there is certainly enough good happening around me to fill up the day. That doesn't leave a lot of room for the negative things.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I have no compassion for what others are going through - I think it is quite the opposite. But I feel that in some very small way I do help people by being positive and introducing positive things for them to focus on. It may seem trivial to some, but I find that people in general are looking for happiness and hope and migrate to positive things. And that is good.
> 
> In reading down the list of my emails further this morning, I saw an email from an old friend that I have not spoken to in over a year. He lives near Digby where I used to live and he had several major tragedies in his life in the past several years. When I lived closer, he and his wife and I had become good friends. At the time, I was going through some difficult times myself and they were both there through the worst of it with me. I was alone then and they had each other and together they supported me with their kindness and friendship. As things got better for me, I in turn did my best to support them and help them as friends. That is what true friendship is.
> 
> With me moving, it has been difficult for me to keep in touch with them. They don't have a phone which makes it very hard. The busy-ness of all our lives has caused us to lose touch.
> 
> But this email today, sitting right under the above headline from the Tiimes, was like a gift. My friend said that they had gone through hell, but now things were getting better. The letter told of their plight, and I was proud of them both for what they had overcome.
> 
> And then the final paragraph. It made me stop and really think about things and my life in general. Below is an excerpt from what was written:
> 
> I really hope you never, ever have any crap chase you
> into your future because you have inspired me where no other
> person ever has. You are the reason I set out, without fear, into
> the market once again. You continued to forge ahead with the
> world's weight upon your shoulders ,nothing truly stopped
> you and it is that persistent desire to succeed facing the worst the
> world had to offer that motivates me now.
> 
> I am at a loss for words which can describe how I feel after reading these words. During my own difficult times, I only did what I could to survive. No more and no less. I couldn't, however, have made it without friends like them and others who have helped me. I know that in my heart.
> 
> So why am I telling you this?
> 
> It isn't to pat myself on the back and say "look what I did!" Please be assured of that. It is to ask you to look into yourself and understand how much each and every one of us affects the people around us. We do it without even realizing it. Through our actions. Through our creativity. Through our teaching. And of course, through our woodworking. We never know when others will look upon us as an example.
> 
> I had a different post that I was going to write today. But that can wait until tomorrow. I felt - especially after reading the headline in the New York Times, that this was more important. We all unknowingly touch so many lives throughout our day. There are people around us who are going through who knows what. Sometimes even just a smile or a small act of courtesy or kindness can go a long way to heal our wounded world. I hope you all think about that and remember it. You don't know how many people you can potentially help.
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


Thank you, as always for your thoughts, everyone.

Martyn - You are funny! I forgot about that movie! Did I ever mention that I have the complete series of Monty Python on DVD? They had it at Sam's Club in the States and one year I indulged. Sheer silliness. Just what you need some days. I remember watching it on Sunday nights on PBS with the sound turned almost all the way down in my room when I was supposed to be already sleeping because school was the next day. Thanks for reminding me. 

Dave - I thoroughly enjoyed the show. It was busy, but it was great to meet everyone! Nice to get out in the world for a bit!

Dennis - Yep - it was time to update the avitar!

And William - Thanks for the insightful poem. I truly hope you do get an Excalibur one day. I can only imagine the wonderful things you will make with it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Project Finished*

Throughout the week of still catching up and making videos and probably thinking a bit too much, I did manage to complete my first project(s) for my submissions to the magazine for their Holiday issue.

Last year I was fortunate enough to have several different projects and ornaments accepted. Between my partner Keith and myself we were well represented. I believe that it was my all time high as far as number of projects published with four. This year because of many reasons, I am only going to have two projects representing me. But that is not in the least bit disappointing. With the way things have been for the last two months, I am happy that I am somewhat back on track and back to designing.

I think the break did me good. Right now, I am brimming with new ideas and the biggest problem I have is which one to do first. There have been so many new and exciting things that I have seen and so many different techniques that I want to try that it is difficult not to be overwhelmed. My list of things to do keeps growing, and I am thinking of so many ways to incorporate new things into basic scrollsawing in order to give my designs more interest.

One of my favorite things to do is shaping and power carving. Although I never really finished my shoe project that Jordan taught in his class, I watched with interested and was able to pick up some really good pointers. I have always loved segmentation, and found that mixing some shaping with scrolling is an easy and fun way to expand my abilities. I think that others will like it too and I started out with designing something that would be very simple to accomplish.

You probably see by now that I can be pretty sentimental. Although I love the clean and uncluttered look and geometry of modern design, I am also a sucker for nostalgia. Especially during the holidays. Old movies, decorations and stories such as "A Christmas Carol" are something I thoroughly enjoy. I love being taken back to that period of time when things appeared to be so simple.

With that in mind, I decided to design a table top vignette of rocking reindeer to celebrate the holiday season.


From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)

These little fellas are about 7-8" tall, and made of oak. I don't typically use oak very much in scroll sawing. Although I love the beauty of its color and figure, I find that because of its open grain it doesn't hold up well to delicate fretwork designs. However, I did feel that here it would be the perfect choice.

The reindeer are relatively simple, and I feel that they needed something that would have a pronounced grain. Because the legs are cut with the direction of the grain, they are surprisingly strong. Even the antlers are strong. The wispy fretwork cutout design in the rockers does nothing to diminish the strength of them, yet gives the sense of delicacy.

I used the Dremel to simply round over and soften the edges of the reindeer, leaving the edges of the rockers hard. I liked this contrast, and felt that it also added a bit more interest to the overall look of the piece(s).

After the Dremel work and hand-sanding things, I applied a good coat of mineral oil and allowed the pieces to dry overnight. I then applied a couple of coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil and give a warm sheen to the pieces. Two part epoxy was used to glue the pieces. And when that was dry, I applied another several coats of spray shellac.

I am debating on whether to add thin red ribbons at the necks for further interest. I think I will try and see how I like it. Perhaps a small bell too. I like mixing textures and sometimes adding a little 'something' can really bring things up to another level.

These designs won't be for sale until after the article is published, sometime in early September. I hope if you are interested, you will buy the issue, or better yet subscribe to the magazine. Throughout the year there are many great patterns, besides tips and other good reading. Although magazine subscriptions in general are on the decline, I still feel that subscribing to a magazine that contains patterns of a craft you are interested in can be a great deal. All you need are four to five patterns per year and it will usually make your money back for you in patterns alone. I recently picked up some back issues of a painting magazine that no longer exists. These were several years old, but the patterns in them were still worth the price I paid for them. Even though I love my computer, there is still something about leafing through a magazine that I love.

So it is on to my next project today. The deadline is closing in quickly, as well as the next deadline from my catalog wholesaler. I love being driven by deadlines, as I feel my best productivity comes of it. I'll be drawing today and hopefully at the saw either by the end of the day today or tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to it!

I hope you like the reindeer!


From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Finished*
> 
> Throughout the week of still catching up and making videos and probably thinking a bit too much, I did manage to complete my first project(s) for my submissions to the magazine for their Holiday issue.
> 
> Last year I was fortunate enough to have several different projects and ornaments accepted. Between my partner Keith and myself we were well represented. I believe that it was my all time high as far as number of projects published with four. This year because of many reasons, I am only going to have two projects representing me. But that is not in the least bit disappointing. With the way things have been for the last two months, I am happy that I am somewhat back on track and back to designing.
> 
> I think the break did me good. Right now, I am brimming with new ideas and the biggest problem I have is which one to do first. There have been so many new and exciting things that I have seen and so many different techniques that I want to try that it is difficult not to be overwhelmed. My list of things to do keeps growing, and I am thinking of so many ways to incorporate new things into basic scrollsawing in order to give my designs more interest.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do is shaping and power carving. Although I never really finished my shoe project that Jordan taught in his class, I watched with interested and was able to pick up some really good pointers. I have always loved segmentation, and found that mixing some shaping with scrolling is an easy and fun way to expand my abilities. I think that others will like it too and I started out with designing something that would be very simple to accomplish.
> 
> You probably see by now that I can be pretty sentimental. Although I love the clean and uncluttered look and geometry of modern design, I am also a sucker for nostalgia. Especially during the holidays. Old movies, decorations and stories such as "A Christmas Carol" are something I thoroughly enjoy. I love being taken back to that period of time when things appeared to be so simple.
> 
> With that in mind, I decided to design a table top vignette of rocking reindeer to celebrate the holiday season.
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> These little fellas are about 7-8" tall, and made of oak. I don't typically use oak very much in scroll sawing. Although I love the beauty of its color and figure, I find that because of its open grain it doesn't hold up well to delicate fretwork designs. However, I did feel that here it would be the perfect choice.
> 
> The reindeer are relatively simple, and I feel that they needed something that would have a pronounced grain. Because the legs are cut with the direction of the grain, they are surprisingly strong. Even the antlers are strong. The wispy fretwork cutout design in the rockers does nothing to diminish the strength of them, yet gives the sense of delicacy.
> 
> I used the Dremel to simply round over and soften the edges of the reindeer, leaving the edges of the rockers hard. I liked this contrast, and felt that it also added a bit more interest to the overall look of the piece(s).
> 
> After the Dremel work and hand-sanding things, I applied a good coat of mineral oil and allowed the pieces to dry overnight. I then applied a couple of coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil and give a warm sheen to the pieces. Two part epoxy was used to glue the pieces. And when that was dry, I applied another several coats of spray shellac.
> 
> I am debating on whether to add thin red ribbons at the necks for further interest. I think I will try and see how I like it. Perhaps a small bell too. I like mixing textures and sometimes adding a little 'something' can really bring things up to another level.
> 
> These designs won't be for sale until after the article is published, sometime in early September. I hope if you are interested, you will buy the issue, or better yet subscribe to the magazine. Throughout the year there are many great patterns, besides tips and other good reading. Although magazine subscriptions in general are on the decline, I still feel that subscribing to a magazine that contains patterns of a craft you are interested in can be a great deal. All you need are four to five patterns per year and it will usually make your money back for you in patterns alone. I recently picked up some back issues of a painting magazine that no longer exists. These were several years old, but the patterns in them were still worth the price I paid for them. Even though I love my computer, there is still something about leafing through a magazine that I love.
> 
> So it is on to my next project today. The deadline is closing in quickly, as well as the next deadline from my catalog wholesaler. I love being driven by deadlines, as I feel my best productivity comes of it. I'll be drawing today and hopefully at the saw either by the end of the day today or tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to it!
> 
> I hope you like the reindeer!
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


I like those. There are so many things that can be made on the scroll saw that some would never think of. I've been told before by unknowing people that there isn't much you can do with a scroll saw, until I show them different.
I used to get Creative Woodworks and Crafts and Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts in the mail. Then I moved here where about half my mail never makes it to my house. Then I started buying the issues at the local Home Depot. Now I can't hardly ever catch them there. Somewhere along the way though I have gotten a P.O. Box just for recieving patterns and such (wouldn't want patterns and blades not making it to me). So maybe my money situation will get better soon so I can subscribe again. You are right. I have a few installments of the magazines that I have done almost every project in them. If you figure up the going cost of patterns, then divide the cost of a magazine by how many patterns are in them, it's a steal. Then that doesn't even take into account the great readin you get besides. 
Oh, and I promise I won't let the secret out about the projects.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Finished*
> 
> Throughout the week of still catching up and making videos and probably thinking a bit too much, I did manage to complete my first project(s) for my submissions to the magazine for their Holiday issue.
> 
> Last year I was fortunate enough to have several different projects and ornaments accepted. Between my partner Keith and myself we were well represented. I believe that it was my all time high as far as number of projects published with four. This year because of many reasons, I am only going to have two projects representing me. But that is not in the least bit disappointing. With the way things have been for the last two months, I am happy that I am somewhat back on track and back to designing.
> 
> I think the break did me good. Right now, I am brimming with new ideas and the biggest problem I have is which one to do first. There have been so many new and exciting things that I have seen and so many different techniques that I want to try that it is difficult not to be overwhelmed. My list of things to do keeps growing, and I am thinking of so many ways to incorporate new things into basic scrollsawing in order to give my designs more interest.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do is shaping and power carving. Although I never really finished my shoe project that Jordan taught in his class, I watched with interested and was able to pick up some really good pointers. I have always loved segmentation, and found that mixing some shaping with scrolling is an easy and fun way to expand my abilities. I think that others will like it too and I started out with designing something that would be very simple to accomplish.
> 
> You probably see by now that I can be pretty sentimental. Although I love the clean and uncluttered look and geometry of modern design, I am also a sucker for nostalgia. Especially during the holidays. Old movies, decorations and stories such as "A Christmas Carol" are something I thoroughly enjoy. I love being taken back to that period of time when things appeared to be so simple.
> 
> With that in mind, I decided to design a table top vignette of rocking reindeer to celebrate the holiday season.
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> These little fellas are about 7-8" tall, and made of oak. I don't typically use oak very much in scroll sawing. Although I love the beauty of its color and figure, I find that because of its open grain it doesn't hold up well to delicate fretwork designs. However, I did feel that here it would be the perfect choice.
> 
> The reindeer are relatively simple, and I feel that they needed something that would have a pronounced grain. Because the legs are cut with the direction of the grain, they are surprisingly strong. Even the antlers are strong. The wispy fretwork cutout design in the rockers does nothing to diminish the strength of them, yet gives the sense of delicacy.
> 
> I used the Dremel to simply round over and soften the edges of the reindeer, leaving the edges of the rockers hard. I liked this contrast, and felt that it also added a bit more interest to the overall look of the piece(s).
> 
> After the Dremel work and hand-sanding things, I applied a good coat of mineral oil and allowed the pieces to dry overnight. I then applied a couple of coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil and give a warm sheen to the pieces. Two part epoxy was used to glue the pieces. And when that was dry, I applied another several coats of spray shellac.
> 
> I am debating on whether to add thin red ribbons at the necks for further interest. I think I will try and see how I like it. Perhaps a small bell too. I like mixing textures and sometimes adding a little 'something' can really bring things up to another level.
> 
> These designs won't be for sale until after the article is published, sometime in early September. I hope if you are interested, you will buy the issue, or better yet subscribe to the magazine. Throughout the year there are many great patterns, besides tips and other good reading. Although magazine subscriptions in general are on the decline, I still feel that subscribing to a magazine that contains patterns of a craft you are interested in can be a great deal. All you need are four to five patterns per year and it will usually make your money back for you in patterns alone. I recently picked up some back issues of a painting magazine that no longer exists. These were several years old, but the patterns in them were still worth the price I paid for them. Even though I love my computer, there is still something about leafing through a magazine that I love.
> 
> So it is on to my next project today. The deadline is closing in quickly, as well as the next deadline from my catalog wholesaler. I love being driven by deadlines, as I feel my best productivity comes of it. I'll be drawing today and hopefully at the saw either by the end of the day today or tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to it!
> 
> I hope you like the reindeer!
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


Absolutely beautiful. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Finished*
> 
> Throughout the week of still catching up and making videos and probably thinking a bit too much, I did manage to complete my first project(s) for my submissions to the magazine for their Holiday issue.
> 
> Last year I was fortunate enough to have several different projects and ornaments accepted. Between my partner Keith and myself we were well represented. I believe that it was my all time high as far as number of projects published with four. This year because of many reasons, I am only going to have two projects representing me. But that is not in the least bit disappointing. With the way things have been for the last two months, I am happy that I am somewhat back on track and back to designing.
> 
> I think the break did me good. Right now, I am brimming with new ideas and the biggest problem I have is which one to do first. There have been so many new and exciting things that I have seen and so many different techniques that I want to try that it is difficult not to be overwhelmed. My list of things to do keeps growing, and I am thinking of so many ways to incorporate new things into basic scrollsawing in order to give my designs more interest.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do is shaping and power carving. Although I never really finished my shoe project that Jordan taught in his class, I watched with interested and was able to pick up some really good pointers. I have always loved segmentation, and found that mixing some shaping with scrolling is an easy and fun way to expand my abilities. I think that others will like it too and I started out with designing something that would be very simple to accomplish.
> 
> You probably see by now that I can be pretty sentimental. Although I love the clean and uncluttered look and geometry of modern design, I am also a sucker for nostalgia. Especially during the holidays. Old movies, decorations and stories such as "A Christmas Carol" are something I thoroughly enjoy. I love being taken back to that period of time when things appeared to be so simple.
> 
> With that in mind, I decided to design a table top vignette of rocking reindeer to celebrate the holiday season.
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> These little fellas are about 7-8" tall, and made of oak. I don't typically use oak very much in scroll sawing. Although I love the beauty of its color and figure, I find that because of its open grain it doesn't hold up well to delicate fretwork designs. However, I did feel that here it would be the perfect choice.
> 
> The reindeer are relatively simple, and I feel that they needed something that would have a pronounced grain. Because the legs are cut with the direction of the grain, they are surprisingly strong. Even the antlers are strong. The wispy fretwork cutout design in the rockers does nothing to diminish the strength of them, yet gives the sense of delicacy.
> 
> I used the Dremel to simply round over and soften the edges of the reindeer, leaving the edges of the rockers hard. I liked this contrast, and felt that it also added a bit more interest to the overall look of the piece(s).
> 
> After the Dremel work and hand-sanding things, I applied a good coat of mineral oil and allowed the pieces to dry overnight. I then applied a couple of coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil and give a warm sheen to the pieces. Two part epoxy was used to glue the pieces. And when that was dry, I applied another several coats of spray shellac.
> 
> I am debating on whether to add thin red ribbons at the necks for further interest. I think I will try and see how I like it. Perhaps a small bell too. I like mixing textures and sometimes adding a little 'something' can really bring things up to another level.
> 
> These designs won't be for sale until after the article is published, sometime in early September. I hope if you are interested, you will buy the issue, or better yet subscribe to the magazine. Throughout the year there are many great patterns, besides tips and other good reading. Although magazine subscriptions in general are on the decline, I still feel that subscribing to a magazine that contains patterns of a craft you are interested in can be a great deal. All you need are four to five patterns per year and it will usually make your money back for you in patterns alone. I recently picked up some back issues of a painting magazine that no longer exists. These were several years old, but the patterns in them were still worth the price I paid for them. Even though I love my computer, there is still something about leafing through a magazine that I love.
> 
> So it is on to my next project today. The deadline is closing in quickly, as well as the next deadline from my catalog wholesaler. I love being driven by deadlines, as I feel my best productivity comes of it. I'll be drawing today and hopefully at the saw either by the end of the day today or tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to it!
> 
> I hope you like the reindeer!
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


For some reason…I just want one now!!! Don't know why…

I really love the little fellas.


----------



## mtnwild

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Finished*
> 
> Throughout the week of still catching up and making videos and probably thinking a bit too much, I did manage to complete my first project(s) for my submissions to the magazine for their Holiday issue.
> 
> Last year I was fortunate enough to have several different projects and ornaments accepted. Between my partner Keith and myself we were well represented. I believe that it was my all time high as far as number of projects published with four. This year because of many reasons, I am only going to have two projects representing me. But that is not in the least bit disappointing. With the way things have been for the last two months, I am happy that I am somewhat back on track and back to designing.
> 
> I think the break did me good. Right now, I am brimming with new ideas and the biggest problem I have is which one to do first. There have been so many new and exciting things that I have seen and so many different techniques that I want to try that it is difficult not to be overwhelmed. My list of things to do keeps growing, and I am thinking of so many ways to incorporate new things into basic scrollsawing in order to give my designs more interest.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do is shaping and power carving. Although I never really finished my shoe project that Jordan taught in his class, I watched with interested and was able to pick up some really good pointers. I have always loved segmentation, and found that mixing some shaping with scrolling is an easy and fun way to expand my abilities. I think that others will like it too and I started out with designing something that would be very simple to accomplish.
> 
> You probably see by now that I can be pretty sentimental. Although I love the clean and uncluttered look and geometry of modern design, I am also a sucker for nostalgia. Especially during the holidays. Old movies, decorations and stories such as "A Christmas Carol" are something I thoroughly enjoy. I love being taken back to that period of time when things appeared to be so simple.
> 
> With that in mind, I decided to design a table top vignette of rocking reindeer to celebrate the holiday season.
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> These little fellas are about 7-8" tall, and made of oak. I don't typically use oak very much in scroll sawing. Although I love the beauty of its color and figure, I find that because of its open grain it doesn't hold up well to delicate fretwork designs. However, I did feel that here it would be the perfect choice.
> 
> The reindeer are relatively simple, and I feel that they needed something that would have a pronounced grain. Because the legs are cut with the direction of the grain, they are surprisingly strong. Even the antlers are strong. The wispy fretwork cutout design in the rockers does nothing to diminish the strength of them, yet gives the sense of delicacy.
> 
> I used the Dremel to simply round over and soften the edges of the reindeer, leaving the edges of the rockers hard. I liked this contrast, and felt that it also added a bit more interest to the overall look of the piece(s).
> 
> After the Dremel work and hand-sanding things, I applied a good coat of mineral oil and allowed the pieces to dry overnight. I then applied a couple of coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil and give a warm sheen to the pieces. Two part epoxy was used to glue the pieces. And when that was dry, I applied another several coats of spray shellac.
> 
> I am debating on whether to add thin red ribbons at the necks for further interest. I think I will try and see how I like it. Perhaps a small bell too. I like mixing textures and sometimes adding a little 'something' can really bring things up to another level.
> 
> These designs won't be for sale until after the article is published, sometime in early September. I hope if you are interested, you will buy the issue, or better yet subscribe to the magazine. Throughout the year there are many great patterns, besides tips and other good reading. Although magazine subscriptions in general are on the decline, I still feel that subscribing to a magazine that contains patterns of a craft you are interested in can be a great deal. All you need are four to five patterns per year and it will usually make your money back for you in patterns alone. I recently picked up some back issues of a painting magazine that no longer exists. These were several years old, but the patterns in them were still worth the price I paid for them. Even though I love my computer, there is still something about leafing through a magazine that I love.
> 
> So it is on to my next project today. The deadline is closing in quickly, as well as the next deadline from my catalog wholesaler. I love being driven by deadlines, as I feel my best productivity comes of it. I'll be drawing today and hopefully at the saw either by the end of the day today or tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to it!
> 
> I hope you like the reindeer!
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


Oh my gosh, those are great. First of many designs I'm betting. Very cool…............Your secret is safe with me…...................


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Finished*
> 
> Throughout the week of still catching up and making videos and probably thinking a bit too much, I did manage to complete my first project(s) for my submissions to the magazine for their Holiday issue.
> 
> Last year I was fortunate enough to have several different projects and ornaments accepted. Between my partner Keith and myself we were well represented. I believe that it was my all time high as far as number of projects published with four. This year because of many reasons, I am only going to have two projects representing me. But that is not in the least bit disappointing. With the way things have been for the last two months, I am happy that I am somewhat back on track and back to designing.
> 
> I think the break did me good. Right now, I am brimming with new ideas and the biggest problem I have is which one to do first. There have been so many new and exciting things that I have seen and so many different techniques that I want to try that it is difficult not to be overwhelmed. My list of things to do keeps growing, and I am thinking of so many ways to incorporate new things into basic scrollsawing in order to give my designs more interest.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do is shaping and power carving. Although I never really finished my shoe project that Jordan taught in his class, I watched with interested and was able to pick up some really good pointers. I have always loved segmentation, and found that mixing some shaping with scrolling is an easy and fun way to expand my abilities. I think that others will like it too and I started out with designing something that would be very simple to accomplish.
> 
> You probably see by now that I can be pretty sentimental. Although I love the clean and uncluttered look and geometry of modern design, I am also a sucker for nostalgia. Especially during the holidays. Old movies, decorations and stories such as "A Christmas Carol" are something I thoroughly enjoy. I love being taken back to that period of time when things appeared to be so simple.
> 
> With that in mind, I decided to design a table top vignette of rocking reindeer to celebrate the holiday season.
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> These little fellas are about 7-8" tall, and made of oak. I don't typically use oak very much in scroll sawing. Although I love the beauty of its color and figure, I find that because of its open grain it doesn't hold up well to delicate fretwork designs. However, I did feel that here it would be the perfect choice.
> 
> The reindeer are relatively simple, and I feel that they needed something that would have a pronounced grain. Because the legs are cut with the direction of the grain, they are surprisingly strong. Even the antlers are strong. The wispy fretwork cutout design in the rockers does nothing to diminish the strength of them, yet gives the sense of delicacy.
> 
> I used the Dremel to simply round over and soften the edges of the reindeer, leaving the edges of the rockers hard. I liked this contrast, and felt that it also added a bit more interest to the overall look of the piece(s).
> 
> After the Dremel work and hand-sanding things, I applied a good coat of mineral oil and allowed the pieces to dry overnight. I then applied a couple of coats of spray shellac to seal in the oil and give a warm sheen to the pieces. Two part epoxy was used to glue the pieces. And when that was dry, I applied another several coats of spray shellac.
> 
> I am debating on whether to add thin red ribbons at the necks for further interest. I think I will try and see how I like it. Perhaps a small bell too. I like mixing textures and sometimes adding a little 'something' can really bring things up to another level.
> 
> These designs won't be for sale until after the article is published, sometime in early September. I hope if you are interested, you will buy the issue, or better yet subscribe to the magazine. Throughout the year there are many great patterns, besides tips and other good reading. Although magazine subscriptions in general are on the decline, I still feel that subscribing to a magazine that contains patterns of a craft you are interested in can be a great deal. All you need are four to five patterns per year and it will usually make your money back for you in patterns alone. I recently picked up some back issues of a painting magazine that no longer exists. These were several years old, but the patterns in them were still worth the price I paid for them. Even though I love my computer, there is still something about leafing through a magazine that I love.
> 
> So it is on to my next project today. The deadline is closing in quickly, as well as the next deadline from my catalog wholesaler. I love being driven by deadlines, as I feel my best productivity comes of it. I'll be drawing today and hopefully at the saw either by the end of the day today or tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to it!
> 
> I hope you like the reindeer!
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)


Letting you know that Edith is on the waiting list for whenever the patterns become available! Please put her on your list! I guess that shows she loves them as do I.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Playing Hookie*

Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.

I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -

"Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"

They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.

Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.

I think it was a conspiracy.

The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.

Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"

Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)

A basket of little fluffy bunnies:


From My Painted Stuff

A simple and silly little chick:


From My Painted Stuff

And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):


From My Painted Stuff

All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.

Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.

I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.

I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.

For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Hookie*
> 
> Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.
> 
> I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -
> 
> "Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"
> 
> They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.
> 
> Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.
> 
> I think it was a conspiracy.
> 
> The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.
> 
> Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"
> 
> Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)
> 
> A basket of little fluffy bunnies:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> A simple and silly little chick:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.
> 
> I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


Very artistic, Sheila!

I admire your ability.

Happy Easter.

Lee


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Hookie*
> 
> Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.
> 
> I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -
> 
> "Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"
> 
> They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.
> 
> Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.
> 
> I think it was a conspiracy.
> 
> The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.
> 
> Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"
> 
> Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)
> 
> A basket of little fluffy bunnies:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> A simple and silly little chick:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.
> 
> I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


You deserve the inner child day.

It is good for the soul, and keeps the creative juices flowing

jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Hookie*
> 
> Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.
> 
> I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -
> 
> "Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"
> 
> They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.
> 
> Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.
> 
> I think it was a conspiracy.
> 
> The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.
> 
> Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"
> 
> Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)
> 
> A basket of little fluffy bunnies:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> A simple and silly little chick:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.
> 
> I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


Everyone needs to play a little. I like the bunnies.


----------



## mtnwild

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Hookie*
> 
> Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.
> 
> I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -
> 
> "Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"
> 
> They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.
> 
> Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.
> 
> I think it was a conspiracy.
> 
> The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.
> 
> Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"
> 
> Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)
> 
> A basket of little fluffy bunnies:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> A simple and silly little chick:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.
> 
> I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


Cute! You are always looking for possibilities.

Went to your painted pieces, pretty cool.
Then went to all your other work. Never saw that before, want to say sorry. I was missing out.
You have one heck of a body of fantastic designs and projects! Really beautiful work. Seeing it all together is cool. I see how you make a living at this. Energy and creativity, you go girl!

Carry on…...................


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Hookie*
> 
> Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.
> 
> I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -
> 
> "Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"
> 
> They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.
> 
> Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.
> 
> I think it was a conspiracy.
> 
> The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.
> 
> Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"
> 
> Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)
> 
> A basket of little fluffy bunnies:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> A simple and silly little chick:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.
> 
> I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


this is what makes the day´s at work more bareble and help taking the stress from the life 
great to see you have found the recipie Sheila …making those silly jumps isn´t the worst
people can do instead of just doing the normal distressing hobby´s in the sparetime 
and doing this so close to the trip will help you getting faster back into the mooode
where you are able to work 120% and by that overcome a lot more work and not geting stress

nice paintings 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing Hookie*
> 
> Sometimes you just have to spend the day doing something silly. I woke up yesterday morning, fully intending to spend the day drawing the next design for the magazine and getting some work done and somehow by mid-morning, I decided that I wanted to "play" do something else for the day.
> 
> I think the thought first occurred to me as I was putting some things away and looked into where I stored all of my acrylic paints. The bright colours were calling to me -
> 
> "Come play with us, Sheila! Come play with us!"
> 
> They looked so happy and cheerful it was hard to resist.
> 
> Then I put something away in the cabinet where I stored my paint brushes and I caught sight of all my new brushes that arrived just before I left on my adventure that I had only had the chance to use once. They looked so nice, with their deep lavender handles all shiny and smooth. It was as if they were begging me to use them.
> 
> I think it was a conspiracy.
> 
> The final thing that tipped the scale was when I put something else away in my craft drawer and saw some cut out pieces in a little baggie. Last year I had picked some fun line drawings to make some spring and Easter ornaments and magnets and never really got to finish them. I made a few, but got side tracked by other things and here they were sitting, waiting to be painted.
> 
> Stumbling upon them was the last straw. The decision was made and I choose to play "hookey" for the day. After all, we are heading to Bernie and Ellen's today for dinner and I always like to bring a little something fun for everyone. So I quickly justified things in my head and pushed any guilt from my thoughts. After all, now I was "playing with purpose!"
> 
> Here are the results of my day's folly (I painted two of each of these)
> 
> A basket of little fluffy bunnies:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> A simple and silly little chick:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> And a cute little Easter train (this one is a stand-up, as it is made from 1/2" MDF):
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> All these designs were from rubber stamps that I have. I find that stamps make wonderful line work and then you are free to color them as you wish. They are really fun to do when I want something that is quick and takes little effort on my part. I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I said in the past and instead of struggling to create 'originals', I find it fun and relaxing to just play with these sometimes.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can not get burned out with my job. We have read here on Lumberjocks that many people say they would not want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of things for them. I find that this isn't the case with me, probably because there are times when I allow myself to just do things like this, for no reason at all except because "I want to". It keeps me fresh and also helps me from feeling trapped and building resentment towards what I need to do for the business.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take time to do what brings you joy. The deadlines will be there waiting for you, but taking a day or so here and there can really do wonders for your emotional health.
> 
> I feel happy today and refreshed and although I am going to spend dinner with my friends, I still hope to have some time to accomplish a couple of other things today for the business.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Easter, I wish you a happy one. For the rest of you, I also wish you a day of fun, relaxation and peace. Take a day to enjoy things!


Thank you to all. Besides woodworking, painting is another passion of mine, as many of you know. There are many times when I regret that there are only 24 hours in a day. There is so much to do and so many fun things to make! I don't know what it is, but I have always wanted to "make things". I know I have lots of company in that way of thinking. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pacing Yourself*

I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.

I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.

Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.

On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.

We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.

While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.

I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.

As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.

It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.

Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.

The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.

I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


Well even if you never paint it, you described it well enough that I'd love to see it. Too bad my body doesn't allow traveling anymore. When I was young I was a rambler. I went all over the states. Two things I always tried to see at least once in any area I was in was the sun rise, and the sun set. I sure wish we'd had digital cameras back then.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


I was thinking about a camera and part of me wished I had mine with, but then I thought how a camera would have never done it justice. They layering and depth of the colors and the vastness of it could not be replicated, I feel. I was completely mesmerized by it. Even though I have driving down that road many times before, it just happened to be at the right moment. A wonderful end to a great day. I am glad I was able to convey it even a bit. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


I know what you mean. Some things photos just can't show, like a feeling you get just at that moment when you see the last glimpse of light peaking over a snowy mountain top (sorry, I get lost in memories sometimes). I seen so many things though when I was young and traveling that I wish I had photos now to show. Many things I seen I don't even mention anymore because without photos some wouldn't believe it anyway. You know what some people say. Without photos, it didn't happen. Oh well, can't cry over spilled milk. I was young and didn't think of such things back then. That's another thing. A lot of the things I seen I wish I could go back now and see now that I am more mature and able to appreciate their beauty.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


Hi Sheila,
All that I can relate with your situation is the unplanned things that can come out from any unexpected places, but capturing those moments will always be different as you say it is not the same way when it is candid. Most people pause and smiles when taking pictures, the real feeling is not expressed in photo, likewise with the design that comes out from your mind is difficult to express as time passes. The more delay, the more it will be changed by your memories retentivity. 
Hope you will be back again to jot down priorities so it will lessen your TO DO ITEMS.

God Bless.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


dear abbey

thank you for answering my question

i am enjoying today as it is

not to sure if it is sunrise
or sunset
as the clouds are predominant

i will take some time to recharge
as the day wears on

your truly
transformed


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


goodmorning friend from the north…glad you had a nice weekend and are ready for a new week. hope your designing mode is up and working…have a great week…looking forward to seeing some cut projects from the new saw…grizz


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


oh yea meant to tell you i like your new picture…snazzy…


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Pacing Yourself*
> 
> I got up just after six this morning, which is just about right. It is good to feel like I am getting back to normal. I think six a.m. is a fine hour to wake up. Not too early whereas you would feel sleep deprived, yet early enough to get a jump on the day. It is just about right as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I feel refreshed and highly motivated after the last two days. Stepping away from things for a bit really does wonders. Even if it is a half-step and I am still working on projects, being the one making the choice gives me a sense of control of things and makes it quite stress free.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly pleasant day. I finished up my little projects and made my cards (I like making cards on my computer. That way I can personalize them the way I want.) and I packed up my little trinkets and we were on our way.
> 
> On the way over to Bernie and Ellen's, I decided to stop in and see the friend that I talked about the other day. I hadn't seen him and his wife for almost two years, since I moved from Digby. Their daughter and her husband were visiting with their (now two) children and it was busy, so we only stayed a few minutes. But it was wonderful to see them and we made plans for future visits and to reconnect soon. I don't usually do things on a whim like that, as I like things planned out, but I was happy that I stopped by. They were really happy too. Sometimes it is a good thing to be impulsive.
> 
> We continued on to Bernie and Ellen's for dinner, which proved to be another wonderful visit. Ellen actually toned things down a bit, serving ham with several salads and only four vegetables. Oh, and she also had three desserts - two pies and a cake. For her that is actually less than she normally has. I have learned through experience to pace myself when I eat over there. Just a small spoonful of each item, no matter how good it is. I don't typically eat dessert, but I have come to expect it when eating there, so I was wise to save some room. I only had a piece of pie, but I did take some cake home for today. I will enjoy it as a treat later on.
> 
> While visiting, my mind began to wander to my new designs. I was describing the rocking reindeer that I made to them and I had a good idea as to a different, yet similar item I could develop for a pattern that I could sell myself. It is in the same flavor as the reindeer, yet different enough where it wouldn't be a conflict with the project that I submitted to the magazine. I am truly excited about it and I plan on making it just as soon as I finish this candle tray that I am going to do this week.
> 
> I love feeling like this. I just can't wait to making this come to life. I awoke this morning thinking about it and how I am going to put it together and planning. I am even thinking about the type of wood I will use for it. I can't wait to get going on it.
> 
> As I was driving home last night, it was nearly 8:30 and the sun was just falling behind the hills on the ridge of Digby neck. We were driving along Rt. 101, as always with the ocean (St Mary's Bay) to my right. The colors of the wispy clouds in the sky were blended in oranges and pinks with undertones of smoky purple and finally darkness to the left of the sky. There was a mist on the ocean, that rose in soft puffs up on the hills on the opposite shore and wove through the windmills of the small wind farm on Digby neck as the sun slipped behind the hills. I was amazed once again at how quickly it fell, and it was only minutes from when it kissed the top of the hills until it slipped out of sight. All the while, the ocean was calm and smooth, and the sky was mirrored on its glassy surface.
> 
> It was truly beautiful. I kept thinking what colors I would use if I were to paint that scene. And how I would layer them to achieve the effect. But I wasn't quite able to figure it out in my head a way that would do it justice. Someday perhaps.
> 
> Today will be broken up because I need to take the car in this afternoon to get the brakes redone. So I need to make haste this morning if I am to accomplish anything. My goal is to have my next project drawn, and it is a good possibility that I can achieve it. It is mapped out in my head and that is more than half the battle, I believe. Implementing it is somewhat of a formality.
> 
> The rest seems to have done me some good. I feel refreshed and creative and ready to really get some work done. As I get older, I am learning the value of pacing myself. I find that recognizing when I am beginning to feel overdone and tired and respecting that and taking a breath once in a while, does a lot for overall productivity. Not to mention mental health and creativity. A couple of years ago I wasn't like this.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. Whether you celebrated the holiday or not, I hope you had some time to take time to do the things you wanted to do instead of doing only what had to be done. You will be surprised at how rejuvenated it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


The amazing scenes from mother nature . how joyful they are


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Need Some Advice from You*

OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:

What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.

Let me tell you more about the wood:

I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)

Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.

I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?

I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.

I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?

I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.

Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.

I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them. 

So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care. 

So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.

I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.

Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.

Thanks so much!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


How deep does the stain go? Can you run it through a planer?

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


No Bob, it is already planed to about 1/2 inch. I don't think the stain goes very far down, but I am not sure. It isn't dark black or anything like that, just grey-ish.

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


oak + water = black stain

happens everytime
either stain everything first
or use other wood

i know we have all seen 
the black ring
under flower pots
on oak furniture
or flooring


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Well, if you can't take the top layer of wood off then you really don't have much of a choice…....

If this is indeed caused by water, here's what I would do…......

First, try plain ol' white vinegar. Soak the area and let it sit for a few minutes. If this seems to work, you are in luck!

Next strongest would be a 50/50 solution of household bleach and water. Let that sit and see what happens.

If you REALLY need something stronger, then go to oxalic acid - just make sure you have more vinegar on-hand to neutralize the acid - wash it very well with water afterward.

Good luck!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


What a foolish girl I am! You are right Patron! The minute you mentioned the stains on the oak from glasses or vases, it clicked.

I don't know why I didn't think of that at the time. 

I will give the suggestions a try and report back. Hopefully, it isn't deep enough where I can't arrest it without planing it again. If it is, I suppose I will have to plane it to 1/8" and use it for ornaments.

Thanks for your suggestions!

Sheila


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


If planing it down works, you could then laminate two fo them together to get the thickness back. Twice the wood(originally), but one solution. You'd likely not see the seam on the edge if you selected your boards carefully.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Thanks, Rance. That is an idea that I may use later on. For this project though, I plan on shaping it after cutting with the Dremel and I really want it to be a solid piece of wood. I also don't think I would be able to laminate it together perfectly because of my limited shop and resources.

I have plenty of other species that I can choose from. I just had oak in my mind and thought it would be a good time to try to correct the problem I had with this piece.

Who knows - maybe I will learn something in the process. I already have! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I think you a stucked with the oak at is unless you will try to bleach it 
as knotcurser say

didn´t you had a complete overhoul of the car before your trip incl. the breakes 
when they had it in …... then they shuold have noticed how the worn had started then 
I don´t want to blaime any mec. but over the years it always have seem to me its there achilles problem
to check the brakes proppebly …. why it is so I don´t know …...maybee a nature-law I´m not aware of 
but still a pain in the …...
and before anybody start to kick me ….....I know how to repair brakes and the rest of the undercariage
on a car .... I just choose not to do it anymore if I can avoid it 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yes, Dennis:
Everything was checked before we left. But the one caliper was bad and caused the one pad to wear unevenly and at an angle. That could have happened early on in the trip and certainly by the end of our journey could have done this much damage. Don't forget we traveled 5,000 miles in three weeks, with much of it through the mountains (that's miles, not kilometers!)

I am once again happy that I caught it in time before it damaged the rotor. I suppose with older cars, things like this are to be expected.

Since the car is paid for, I suppose that a couple hundred of dollars in maintenance and repairs once or twice a year isn't too bad. (*Pink Cloud Alert!*) The payments for it were nearly $600 (US) a month during the time it took me to pay it off, so I still have to figure I am ahead! A bit here and there for keeping it in good repair is still much better than making those monthly payments. I was just surprised and being tax month and all in both countries, wish it weren't so.

Oh well . . . . what can you do?

 Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I did noticed you travel in miles ….lol
and you are right mautains is hard on the brakes as if it is in the city´s 
you don´t have to have the alert on with those few miles you drive a year 
you proppebly have a very cheap cars for years to come 
one thing I will say is … now it has started with that caliber then just have 
one eye on it if they havn´t changed it all it can continue to come back
I don´t say it will ….just have it in your mind those cupple of times a year you have 
the car to sevice and demand they take of the wheels when they check the brakes 
if I just was at your house it wuoldn´t take me two minuts to teach you what to look for

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I am showing some pictures of the extent of the problem. As you can see, it is not a lot. Mostly it is on the edge and not very predominant. However, I don't wish to take the time to use this wood for a project if it will continue to decay.




























I am going to use the bleaching method and see if that would work. But I still need to know if afterword, I will be able to finish it 'normally' with oil and spray shellac, or do I need to use something else that would retard further growth. Would sanding sealer suffice?

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


After seeing your pictures, I most certainly wouldn't worry about any future "growth" if the wood is indeed dry. This isn't mold but a water stain, and a rather mild one at that.

Try this - prepare a section including the stain the way you normally would, just skip the cutting part. Then simply treat the wood as you normally do. In my case it would be a soak in lemon oil and maybe spray shellac afterward.

I'll bet you won't even notice the stain - it will blend right in. If you DO notice something, it will appear to be a natural part of the wood's color.

Take a peek at one of my previous works - there is 'something' below the cutout as well as running by his left shoulder. Stain? Natural? Don't know, but I like it all the same! ;-)

-bob


----------



## tdv

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sheila it doesn't look heavily stained, have you tried working a small area with a cabinet scraper to see if it can easily be removed? This is a bit late but a tip for future reference I use a lot of old church oak & one thing I always make a point of when introducing water to oak is to make sure I use distilled water. It's the impurities, water company chemicals (like flouride) & particularly iron from the inside of mains waterpipes that creates that staining. If you've ever seen a steel screw or nail that has been in oak for some time you'll recognise the same black mark it's not rot it's a chemical reaction
hope you can remove it let us know how you get on I hope it all helps
Best
Trevor


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *I Need Some Advice from You*
> 
> OK, now it is my turn to have the questions. I know there are many seasoned woodworkers out there that will hopefully be able to help me with this:
> 
> What do I do to get the dark, moldy-looking streaks out of oak? I did my usual of Googling it, and most of the responses said to use some bleach, but I don't want to ruin the natural color of the oak or have it blotchy or streaky.
> 
> Let me tell you more about the wood:
> 
> I have a couple of boards, let's say half an inch thick and about 8-9 inches wide in three to four foot lengths that have some of these streaks on them. I am thinking it was because when we stacked them they may have been slightly cupped and twisted so in an effort to straighten them out, we sprayed them with a mist of water and stored them weighted flat. (No, we didn't put stickers between them - probably part of the problem)
> 
> Now there are blackish streaks in the grain of the wood. Not very pretty.
> 
> I want to use this wood for a project that is still on the drawing board, but should be ready to cut by the end of the week. I was planning to finish it with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac, as the project will not be handled much and that always give the grain of the wood a pleasing look. But will that stop the wood from decaying further? Or should I do something else?
> 
> I have some sanding sealer here that I haven't tried yet. I was wondering if the sanding sealer would retard any of the mold from coming back better. I know that Martyn uses that all the time and I love the way it brings out the grain with his beautiful projects. I wonder if that would do.
> 
> I also want to note that this project will be glued together. I would prefer to glue it after the sanding sealer, if possible because it will be much easier to finish the pieces before gluing them together. Is that OK? Or should I go another route?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all advice on this matter. If you all don't think it is possible to fix this problem in the next day or so, then I certainly have some other wood I could use. I just liked the look of the oak and really wanted to use it. I thank you in advance for your help in this matter.
> 
> Today I get to cut out the candle tray that I drew up yesterday. I pretty much have the drawing finished, with just a bit more to do today. I can't wait to use the saw again and play with it. I found out that my light has been shipped and soon I will be able to use that instead of the task lamp with the magnets on the bottom that I have been using up to this point. I am excited.
> 
> I took the car in for the new break pads yesterday and found out that the reason they wore so fast was because the one caliper had been damaged and wore the pad on an angle. The other front wheel was fine and barely worn, while this one was completely done. They didn't mention that when we had the car in Chicago. Only that I would be needing new breaks soon. Apparently they only took off one wheel to check them.
> 
> So they won't be able to do the work until tomorrow. I left the car there because there was no point in driving it anymore with it in that condition. It wasn't safe and I didn't want to do further damage. It seems like I am really getting hit right now with a lot of stuff. It is good motivation to really get moving to make some more new patterns. I am very overdue for a site update, as I didn't do so in April, but I don't really have many new things to put on it. I would like to change the sales though and put a new free pattern for my customers to work on and update them with a newsletter. I have received a couple of emails asking if they missed their April issue. I am happy that people care.
> 
> So a busy day is ahead of me. It will be nice to see the next project come to life. On paper it looks nice, but it always is a thrill to see it in wood.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. My heart goes out to my friends in the States who have been hit with all the rain, tornadoes and flooding. I hope you are all safe and sound.
> 
> Let me know about the oak issue if you have time. I really would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi Sheila.

Garages and dealerships as a practice only check one wheel's brake for a wear check, usually the driver's side front as the front takes more wear. If there is damage, that's another thing entirely. Make sure to change both sides at once. You don't have to do all four if the others don't need it, but it's important to change both fronts or both backs at the same time. You may have to have your disk turned on the lathe or even replaced if the uneven pressure has caused excessive wear or uneven wear.

As for bleaching wood, if you can find some oxalic acid crystals, mix about a teaspoon in 8 ounces of distilled water and wipe it on like you would water to raise the grain for sanding. Takes out most stains in wood while leaving the appearance mostly unaffected. Might have to use more than once. When it's dry, treat as normal for finishing.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Cutting*

I want to start off by thanking everyone for their help on the oak pieces. I was glad to hear that the problem could be solved and worked on the two pieces yesterday.

I made a bleach/water solution and put the board in the shower and sprayed them liberally with the mixture. I let it set for a bit, and then used a small scrub brush to work it in further. After a couple of hours, I rinsed them and allowed them to dry in a well-ventilated place.

They really do look much better. By the time I cut the pieces I need from them and do the shaping and sanding that I intended to do, there should be no traces of stains on them at all.

I learned something too. I was afraid that the boards were moldy and if I didn't kill it all it would just creep back and grow again. But looking at what I was dealing with, I think that it is just stained, as the darkness doesn't seem to penetrate the wood at all. By the time I am finished with the project, there should be no evidence of it left at all, and I can feel confident that it won't turn dark later on. I really do appreciate your advice.

I discovered that there are some problems with the web site. Apparently when you are on the home page, you can click on any category on the left side and get to that page. Once you are off the home page though and on a different page, you are unable to do so and whatever you click on from the side menu comes up blank. You need to do everything from the home page and keep going back to it if you want to navigate around the site.

It took about two hours of talking to people, both with online chat and also on the phone to figure out that the problem was on their side and not mine. It is very frustrating because I was alerted to the problem by a customer and wasn't even aware of it.

In speaking with the representative from tech support from the site, he was just hearing about it over there and it is apparently widespread and not just particular to my site. I was told they are working on it and are trying to fix it as quickly as possible, but as of this morning there is still problems with it. We put a message at the top of the home page so customers are aware of the issue, but it is quite irritating nonetheless.

I am really losing confidence in the hosts of the site. It seems that every month there are issues with them. My only alternative would be to hire a web designer and redo the site from scratch - something that I don't have the money or time to do right now. Also, that would have its own issues, I am sure. This is a clear example of having to choose my battles. There are so many deadlines in front of us right now that setting up a website is something that would be impossible to do. Just switching software with this server last October took the better part of a month. We just can't afford to spend more time on doing it all over again.

So for now, I need to focus on other things. At least the problem was somewhat global within the server's company so hopefully it would be resolved soon. I would worry more if it were "just me".

Besides working on the two oak boards and figuring out the problems with the site, I was able to finish drawing and cut out my next candle tray for the magazine. I was starting to think that the day would be a wash when at one in the afternoon I still hadn't fired up the saw yet and had to rework some of the candle tray design on the computer. But fortunately, everything seemed to fall into place in the afternoon and I was able to get what I wanted to completed.

Below is a picture of the finished tray:


From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)

The wood I chose for it is sepele. I love the coloring and also the tight, yet varied grain of it. I finished it with mineral oil, further bringing out the grain. 
From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)

Once again, I was amazed and thrilled at the difference in using my new saw. It is truly profound. I realize that the Excalibur saw is a couple hundred of dollars more expensive than the DeWalt, so it may not be a completely fair comparison, but had I known that there would be such a huge difference in my cutting I would have scrimped and saved in order to purchase this saw a long time ago.

I attached the rubber "feet" to the bottom of the saw, removing them from the legs of the stand since, for now at least, I am leaving the saw on the cabinet and not using the stand. That made a big difference I felt in the amount of vibration and noise that the saw produced. There was less than the DeWalt even when these feet were not in place and by installing them, it brought the level down again significantly.

One of the other things that I really noticed was the lack of front to back movement of the blade, which I mentioned before. This allowed for absolute pinpoint pivoting of the piece and complete control. Holding down the work was accomplished by lightly holding my fingertips in place using very little pressure, without fear of the piece jumping up and chattering. I am going to make a short video to show this as soon as I get caught up with things, as I feel it is something that is very important.

I am getting used to the blade change and overall set up, and I no longer feel awkward as I felt in the beginning. I never had to adjust the tension at all during the entire project. The overall time that it took me to cut this piece was exactly the length of a double record album (Pink Floyd, The Wall), as I just finished peeling off the final pieces of the patterns as the disk ended. It wasn't as if I was hurrying either. This saw does top out at a slower speed than my DeWalt did and is much less aggressive due to the lack of front to back motion of the blade. However, the smoothness and control more than made up for the slower speed and made the entire experience pure pleasure (along with the music!). I was never one to aim for speed anyway.

Even maneuvering through the sled runners and antlers was pleasant and I experienced no stress whatsoever doing so. I felt fully in control and able to follow the lines exactly.

Can you tell I like this saw?

I was actually a bit sad when I was finished cutting. I was thinking I was going to re-cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray (the geometric one) just to see how much difference there would be this time around. It would be interesting to see.

So today will be finishing up and hopefully drawing the next design up. I am really looking forward to seeing that one come to life too. I am truly excited about my work and all the nice new tools I have to use in creating. It is days such as these when I can't wait to get up in the morning to get started. What a good place to be!

Have a great one!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *More Cutting*
> 
> I want to start off by thanking everyone for their help on the oak pieces. I was glad to hear that the problem could be solved and worked on the two pieces yesterday.
> 
> I made a bleach/water solution and put the board in the shower and sprayed them liberally with the mixture. I let it set for a bit, and then used a small scrub brush to work it in further. After a couple of hours, I rinsed them and allowed them to dry in a well-ventilated place.
> 
> They really do look much better. By the time I cut the pieces I need from them and do the shaping and sanding that I intended to do, there should be no traces of stains on them at all.
> 
> I learned something too. I was afraid that the boards were moldy and if I didn't kill it all it would just creep back and grow again. But looking at what I was dealing with, I think that it is just stained, as the darkness doesn't seem to penetrate the wood at all. By the time I am finished with the project, there should be no evidence of it left at all, and I can feel confident that it won't turn dark later on. I really do appreciate your advice.
> 
> I discovered that there are some problems with the web site. Apparently when you are on the home page, you can click on any category on the left side and get to that page. Once you are off the home page though and on a different page, you are unable to do so and whatever you click on from the side menu comes up blank. You need to do everything from the home page and keep going back to it if you want to navigate around the site.
> 
> It took about two hours of talking to people, both with online chat and also on the phone to figure out that the problem was on their side and not mine. It is very frustrating because I was alerted to the problem by a customer and wasn't even aware of it.
> 
> In speaking with the representative from tech support from the site, he was just hearing about it over there and it is apparently widespread and not just particular to my site. I was told they are working on it and are trying to fix it as quickly as possible, but as of this morning there is still problems with it. We put a message at the top of the home page so customers are aware of the issue, but it is quite irritating nonetheless.
> 
> I am really losing confidence in the hosts of the site. It seems that every month there are issues with them. My only alternative would be to hire a web designer and redo the site from scratch - something that I don't have the money or time to do right now. Also, that would have its own issues, I am sure. This is a clear example of having to choose my battles. There are so many deadlines in front of us right now that setting up a website is something that would be impossible to do. Just switching software with this server last October took the better part of a month. We just can't afford to spend more time on doing it all over again.
> 
> So for now, I need to focus on other things. At least the problem was somewhat global within the server's company so hopefully it would be resolved soon. I would worry more if it were "just me".
> 
> Besides working on the two oak boards and figuring out the problems with the site, I was able to finish drawing and cut out my next candle tray for the magazine. I was starting to think that the day would be a wash when at one in the afternoon I still hadn't fired up the saw yet and had to rework some of the candle tray design on the computer. But fortunately, everything seemed to fall into place in the afternoon and I was able to get what I wanted to completed.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished tray:
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> The wood I chose for it is sepele. I love the coloring and also the tight, yet varied grain of it. I finished it with mineral oil, further bringing out the grain.
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> Once again, I was amazed and thrilled at the difference in using my new saw. It is truly profound. I realize that the Excalibur saw is a couple hundred of dollars more expensive than the DeWalt, so it may not be a completely fair comparison, but had I known that there would be such a huge difference in my cutting I would have scrimped and saved in order to purchase this saw a long time ago.
> 
> I attached the rubber "feet" to the bottom of the saw, removing them from the legs of the stand since, for now at least, I am leaving the saw on the cabinet and not using the stand. That made a big difference I felt in the amount of vibration and noise that the saw produced. There was less than the DeWalt even when these feet were not in place and by installing them, it brought the level down again significantly.
> 
> One of the other things that I really noticed was the lack of front to back movement of the blade, which I mentioned before. This allowed for absolute pinpoint pivoting of the piece and complete control. Holding down the work was accomplished by lightly holding my fingertips in place using very little pressure, without fear of the piece jumping up and chattering. I am going to make a short video to show this as soon as I get caught up with things, as I feel it is something that is very important.
> 
> I am getting used to the blade change and overall set up, and I no longer feel awkward as I felt in the beginning. I never had to adjust the tension at all during the entire project. The overall time that it took me to cut this piece was exactly the length of a double record album (Pink Floyd, The Wall), as I just finished peeling off the final pieces of the patterns as the disk ended. It wasn't as if I was hurrying either. This saw does top out at a slower speed than my DeWalt did and is much less aggressive due to the lack of front to back motion of the blade. However, the smoothness and control more than made up for the slower speed and made the entire experience pure pleasure (along with the music!). I was never one to aim for speed anyway.
> 
> Even maneuvering through the sled runners and antlers was pleasant and I experienced no stress whatsoever doing so. I felt fully in control and able to follow the lines exactly.
> 
> Can you tell I like this saw?
> 
> I was actually a bit sad when I was finished cutting. I was thinking I was going to re-cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray (the geometric one) just to see how much difference there would be this time around. It would be interesting to see.
> 
> So today will be finishing up and hopefully drawing the next design up. I am really looking forward to seeing that one come to life too. I am truly excited about my work and all the nice new tools I have to use in creating. It is days such as these when I can't wait to get up in the morning to get started. What a good place to be!
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila that looks very nice , Good to hear your able to use the oak .
Glad you liking your new saw , have you tried any bevel cuts yet. You are going to be very happy. have a good productive day 
David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Cutting*
> 
> I want to start off by thanking everyone for their help on the oak pieces. I was glad to hear that the problem could be solved and worked on the two pieces yesterday.
> 
> I made a bleach/water solution and put the board in the shower and sprayed them liberally with the mixture. I let it set for a bit, and then used a small scrub brush to work it in further. After a couple of hours, I rinsed them and allowed them to dry in a well-ventilated place.
> 
> They really do look much better. By the time I cut the pieces I need from them and do the shaping and sanding that I intended to do, there should be no traces of stains on them at all.
> 
> I learned something too. I was afraid that the boards were moldy and if I didn't kill it all it would just creep back and grow again. But looking at what I was dealing with, I think that it is just stained, as the darkness doesn't seem to penetrate the wood at all. By the time I am finished with the project, there should be no evidence of it left at all, and I can feel confident that it won't turn dark later on. I really do appreciate your advice.
> 
> I discovered that there are some problems with the web site. Apparently when you are on the home page, you can click on any category on the left side and get to that page. Once you are off the home page though and on a different page, you are unable to do so and whatever you click on from the side menu comes up blank. You need to do everything from the home page and keep going back to it if you want to navigate around the site.
> 
> It took about two hours of talking to people, both with online chat and also on the phone to figure out that the problem was on their side and not mine. It is very frustrating because I was alerted to the problem by a customer and wasn't even aware of it.
> 
> In speaking with the representative from tech support from the site, he was just hearing about it over there and it is apparently widespread and not just particular to my site. I was told they are working on it and are trying to fix it as quickly as possible, but as of this morning there is still problems with it. We put a message at the top of the home page so customers are aware of the issue, but it is quite irritating nonetheless.
> 
> I am really losing confidence in the hosts of the site. It seems that every month there are issues with them. My only alternative would be to hire a web designer and redo the site from scratch - something that I don't have the money or time to do right now. Also, that would have its own issues, I am sure. This is a clear example of having to choose my battles. There are so many deadlines in front of us right now that setting up a website is something that would be impossible to do. Just switching software with this server last October took the better part of a month. We just can't afford to spend more time on doing it all over again.
> 
> So for now, I need to focus on other things. At least the problem was somewhat global within the server's company so hopefully it would be resolved soon. I would worry more if it were "just me".
> 
> Besides working on the two oak boards and figuring out the problems with the site, I was able to finish drawing and cut out my next candle tray for the magazine. I was starting to think that the day would be a wash when at one in the afternoon I still hadn't fired up the saw yet and had to rework some of the candle tray design on the computer. But fortunately, everything seemed to fall into place in the afternoon and I was able to get what I wanted to completed.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished tray:
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> The wood I chose for it is sepele. I love the coloring and also the tight, yet varied grain of it. I finished it with mineral oil, further bringing out the grain.
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> Once again, I was amazed and thrilled at the difference in using my new saw. It is truly profound. I realize that the Excalibur saw is a couple hundred of dollars more expensive than the DeWalt, so it may not be a completely fair comparison, but had I known that there would be such a huge difference in my cutting I would have scrimped and saved in order to purchase this saw a long time ago.
> 
> I attached the rubber "feet" to the bottom of the saw, removing them from the legs of the stand since, for now at least, I am leaving the saw on the cabinet and not using the stand. That made a big difference I felt in the amount of vibration and noise that the saw produced. There was less than the DeWalt even when these feet were not in place and by installing them, it brought the level down again significantly.
> 
> One of the other things that I really noticed was the lack of front to back movement of the blade, which I mentioned before. This allowed for absolute pinpoint pivoting of the piece and complete control. Holding down the work was accomplished by lightly holding my fingertips in place using very little pressure, without fear of the piece jumping up and chattering. I am going to make a short video to show this as soon as I get caught up with things, as I feel it is something that is very important.
> 
> I am getting used to the blade change and overall set up, and I no longer feel awkward as I felt in the beginning. I never had to adjust the tension at all during the entire project. The overall time that it took me to cut this piece was exactly the length of a double record album (Pink Floyd, The Wall), as I just finished peeling off the final pieces of the patterns as the disk ended. It wasn't as if I was hurrying either. This saw does top out at a slower speed than my DeWalt did and is much less aggressive due to the lack of front to back motion of the blade. However, the smoothness and control more than made up for the slower speed and made the entire experience pure pleasure (along with the music!). I was never one to aim for speed anyway.
> 
> Even maneuvering through the sled runners and antlers was pleasant and I experienced no stress whatsoever doing so. I felt fully in control and able to follow the lines exactly.
> 
> Can you tell I like this saw?
> 
> I was actually a bit sad when I was finished cutting. I was thinking I was going to re-cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray (the geometric one) just to see how much difference there would be this time around. It would be interesting to see.
> 
> So today will be finishing up and hopefully drawing the next design up. I am really looking forward to seeing that one come to life too. I am truly excited about my work and all the nice new tools I have to use in creating. It is days such as these when I can't wait to get up in the morning to get started. What a good place to be!
> 
> Have a great one!


Yes, Dave. I needed to do the bevel cut for the tray. I forgot to mention that. It was much easier doing a circle on a level table than one at an angle. I do find, however, that it is absolutely necessary to use a square to bring the blade back to an exact 90 degrees. There is no 'set point' like the DeWalt had. But I just keep one handy. It is best to check anyway.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *More Cutting*
> 
> I want to start off by thanking everyone for their help on the oak pieces. I was glad to hear that the problem could be solved and worked on the two pieces yesterday.
> 
> I made a bleach/water solution and put the board in the shower and sprayed them liberally with the mixture. I let it set for a bit, and then used a small scrub brush to work it in further. After a couple of hours, I rinsed them and allowed them to dry in a well-ventilated place.
> 
> They really do look much better. By the time I cut the pieces I need from them and do the shaping and sanding that I intended to do, there should be no traces of stains on them at all.
> 
> I learned something too. I was afraid that the boards were moldy and if I didn't kill it all it would just creep back and grow again. But looking at what I was dealing with, I think that it is just stained, as the darkness doesn't seem to penetrate the wood at all. By the time I am finished with the project, there should be no evidence of it left at all, and I can feel confident that it won't turn dark later on. I really do appreciate your advice.
> 
> I discovered that there are some problems with the web site. Apparently when you are on the home page, you can click on any category on the left side and get to that page. Once you are off the home page though and on a different page, you are unable to do so and whatever you click on from the side menu comes up blank. You need to do everything from the home page and keep going back to it if you want to navigate around the site.
> 
> It took about two hours of talking to people, both with online chat and also on the phone to figure out that the problem was on their side and not mine. It is very frustrating because I was alerted to the problem by a customer and wasn't even aware of it.
> 
> In speaking with the representative from tech support from the site, he was just hearing about it over there and it is apparently widespread and not just particular to my site. I was told they are working on it and are trying to fix it as quickly as possible, but as of this morning there is still problems with it. We put a message at the top of the home page so customers are aware of the issue, but it is quite irritating nonetheless.
> 
> I am really losing confidence in the hosts of the site. It seems that every month there are issues with them. My only alternative would be to hire a web designer and redo the site from scratch - something that I don't have the money or time to do right now. Also, that would have its own issues, I am sure. This is a clear example of having to choose my battles. There are so many deadlines in front of us right now that setting up a website is something that would be impossible to do. Just switching software with this server last October took the better part of a month. We just can't afford to spend more time on doing it all over again.
> 
> So for now, I need to focus on other things. At least the problem was somewhat global within the server's company so hopefully it would be resolved soon. I would worry more if it were "just me".
> 
> Besides working on the two oak boards and figuring out the problems with the site, I was able to finish drawing and cut out my next candle tray for the magazine. I was starting to think that the day would be a wash when at one in the afternoon I still hadn't fired up the saw yet and had to rework some of the candle tray design on the computer. But fortunately, everything seemed to fall into place in the afternoon and I was able to get what I wanted to completed.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished tray:
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> The wood I chose for it is sepele. I love the coloring and also the tight, yet varied grain of it. I finished it with mineral oil, further bringing out the grain.
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> Once again, I was amazed and thrilled at the difference in using my new saw. It is truly profound. I realize that the Excalibur saw is a couple hundred of dollars more expensive than the DeWalt, so it may not be a completely fair comparison, but had I known that there would be such a huge difference in my cutting I would have scrimped and saved in order to purchase this saw a long time ago.
> 
> I attached the rubber "feet" to the bottom of the saw, removing them from the legs of the stand since, for now at least, I am leaving the saw on the cabinet and not using the stand. That made a big difference I felt in the amount of vibration and noise that the saw produced. There was less than the DeWalt even when these feet were not in place and by installing them, it brought the level down again significantly.
> 
> One of the other things that I really noticed was the lack of front to back movement of the blade, which I mentioned before. This allowed for absolute pinpoint pivoting of the piece and complete control. Holding down the work was accomplished by lightly holding my fingertips in place using very little pressure, without fear of the piece jumping up and chattering. I am going to make a short video to show this as soon as I get caught up with things, as I feel it is something that is very important.
> 
> I am getting used to the blade change and overall set up, and I no longer feel awkward as I felt in the beginning. I never had to adjust the tension at all during the entire project. The overall time that it took me to cut this piece was exactly the length of a double record album (Pink Floyd, The Wall), as I just finished peeling off the final pieces of the patterns as the disk ended. It wasn't as if I was hurrying either. This saw does top out at a slower speed than my DeWalt did and is much less aggressive due to the lack of front to back motion of the blade. However, the smoothness and control more than made up for the slower speed and made the entire experience pure pleasure (along with the music!). I was never one to aim for speed anyway.
> 
> Even maneuvering through the sled runners and antlers was pleasant and I experienced no stress whatsoever doing so. I felt fully in control and able to follow the lines exactly.
> 
> Can you tell I like this saw?
> 
> I was actually a bit sad when I was finished cutting. I was thinking I was going to re-cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray (the geometric one) just to see how much difference there would be this time around. It would be interesting to see.
> 
> So today will be finishing up and hopefully drawing the next design up. I am really looking forward to seeing that one come to life too. I am truly excited about my work and all the nice new tools I have to use in creating. It is days such as these when I can't wait to get up in the morning to get started. What a good place to be!
> 
> Have a great one!


 you realy have made the sledge runners delikat 
something I didn´t noticed on the old saw ….......maybee just me that see it first time now
but I think your work will bee alot more to the difficult side in the furture in the way it will
have an easyer tendency to crack if people isn´t carefully slow when they saw your patterns 

but I think its alright becourse both you and I gess your costummer is ready for them 
as we have talked about before ….. something for every skill-level and patience

it so great to hear your enthusiasm when it comes to designing again and sawing with this saw 
even though you have talked so much about trying to incoperate lathework and using the lathe
I´ll bett it will take along time before you will do it …......you like that new saw tooo much …..LOL
I think you need to find out when the saw and you are on the wrong side of the edge before 
you are ready to moove on to new instruments 

it will be queit a jurney to follow here at the sideline ….nock them down girl 
and lets see if you two together can make a big 12 tone symfoni for the New York philharmonic

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *More Cutting*
> 
> I want to start off by thanking everyone for their help on the oak pieces. I was glad to hear that the problem could be solved and worked on the two pieces yesterday.
> 
> I made a bleach/water solution and put the board in the shower and sprayed them liberally with the mixture. I let it set for a bit, and then used a small scrub brush to work it in further. After a couple of hours, I rinsed them and allowed them to dry in a well-ventilated place.
> 
> They really do look much better. By the time I cut the pieces I need from them and do the shaping and sanding that I intended to do, there should be no traces of stains on them at all.
> 
> I learned something too. I was afraid that the boards were moldy and if I didn't kill it all it would just creep back and grow again. But looking at what I was dealing with, I think that it is just stained, as the darkness doesn't seem to penetrate the wood at all. By the time I am finished with the project, there should be no evidence of it left at all, and I can feel confident that it won't turn dark later on. I really do appreciate your advice.
> 
> I discovered that there are some problems with the web site. Apparently when you are on the home page, you can click on any category on the left side and get to that page. Once you are off the home page though and on a different page, you are unable to do so and whatever you click on from the side menu comes up blank. You need to do everything from the home page and keep going back to it if you want to navigate around the site.
> 
> It took about two hours of talking to people, both with online chat and also on the phone to figure out that the problem was on their side and not mine. It is very frustrating because I was alerted to the problem by a customer and wasn't even aware of it.
> 
> In speaking with the representative from tech support from the site, he was just hearing about it over there and it is apparently widespread and not just particular to my site. I was told they are working on it and are trying to fix it as quickly as possible, but as of this morning there is still problems with it. We put a message at the top of the home page so customers are aware of the issue, but it is quite irritating nonetheless.
> 
> I am really losing confidence in the hosts of the site. It seems that every month there are issues with them. My only alternative would be to hire a web designer and redo the site from scratch - something that I don't have the money or time to do right now. Also, that would have its own issues, I am sure. This is a clear example of having to choose my battles. There are so many deadlines in front of us right now that setting up a website is something that would be impossible to do. Just switching software with this server last October took the better part of a month. We just can't afford to spend more time on doing it all over again.
> 
> So for now, I need to focus on other things. At least the problem was somewhat global within the server's company so hopefully it would be resolved soon. I would worry more if it were "just me".
> 
> Besides working on the two oak boards and figuring out the problems with the site, I was able to finish drawing and cut out my next candle tray for the magazine. I was starting to think that the day would be a wash when at one in the afternoon I still hadn't fired up the saw yet and had to rework some of the candle tray design on the computer. But fortunately, everything seemed to fall into place in the afternoon and I was able to get what I wanted to completed.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished tray:
> 
> 
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> The wood I chose for it is sepele. I love the coloring and also the tight, yet varied grain of it. I finished it with mineral oil, further bringing out the grain.
> From "Secret" Christmas Projects . . (shhhh!)
> 
> Once again, I was amazed and thrilled at the difference in using my new saw. It is truly profound. I realize that the Excalibur saw is a couple hundred of dollars more expensive than the DeWalt, so it may not be a completely fair comparison, but had I known that there would be such a huge difference in my cutting I would have scrimped and saved in order to purchase this saw a long time ago.
> 
> I attached the rubber "feet" to the bottom of the saw, removing them from the legs of the stand since, for now at least, I am leaving the saw on the cabinet and not using the stand. That made a big difference I felt in the amount of vibration and noise that the saw produced. There was less than the DeWalt even when these feet were not in place and by installing them, it brought the level down again significantly.
> 
> One of the other things that I really noticed was the lack of front to back movement of the blade, which I mentioned before. This allowed for absolute pinpoint pivoting of the piece and complete control. Holding down the work was accomplished by lightly holding my fingertips in place using very little pressure, without fear of the piece jumping up and chattering. I am going to make a short video to show this as soon as I get caught up with things, as I feel it is something that is very important.
> 
> I am getting used to the blade change and overall set up, and I no longer feel awkward as I felt in the beginning. I never had to adjust the tension at all during the entire project. The overall time that it took me to cut this piece was exactly the length of a double record album (Pink Floyd, The Wall), as I just finished peeling off the final pieces of the patterns as the disk ended. It wasn't as if I was hurrying either. This saw does top out at a slower speed than my DeWalt did and is much less aggressive due to the lack of front to back motion of the blade. However, the smoothness and control more than made up for the slower speed and made the entire experience pure pleasure (along with the music!). I was never one to aim for speed anyway.
> 
> Even maneuvering through the sled runners and antlers was pleasant and I experienced no stress whatsoever doing so. I felt fully in control and able to follow the lines exactly.
> 
> Can you tell I like this saw?
> 
> I was actually a bit sad when I was finished cutting. I was thinking I was going to re-cut the Wright Inspired Candle Tray (the geometric one) just to see how much difference there would be this time around. It would be interesting to see.
> 
> So today will be finishing up and hopefully drawing the next design up. I am really looking forward to seeing that one come to life too. I am truly excited about my work and all the nice new tools I have to use in creating. It is days such as these when I can't wait to get up in the morning to get started. What a good place to be!
> 
> Have a great one!


I agree with you Dennis of integrating all the skills that Sheila possesses because it makes the product a very expensive item. (If your are selling what you produce). However, that extraordinary design will limit the buyability… experts are the only willing to buy the pattern and it needs a really good marketing strategy.

Sheila, I love the way you had increased the difficulty in your work. There is a good way of attracting expert to be interested. On your last paragraph… why not play a CZARDAS song, any version. The 3 part music is like what you do… The easy, the medium, the hard… The melow, the quick, the quickest.. ... most important is .. THESE 3 ARE IN 1 SONG. THE WORKPIECE (Sapele), THE WORKER (Sheila), AND THE WORKHORSE (THE EXCALIBUR)... working as one.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Concerned About My Friends*

I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.

Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.

When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.

Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.

I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.

I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.

I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.

In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.

Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.

With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.

I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


Unfortunately we're being hit by an uncalled for 'wedding' in the UK, at the moment. I personally plan to batten down the hatches tomorrow and watch Snooker on the TV all day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


Wedding?


> ?? What wedding


?? ;D

Do they have "the snooker" channel in your country like they have "the golf channel" here ?? Just wondering . . . .

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


Who is getting married?

Sheila, I hope that all your friends & families got through intact

You have me hooked

I've been itching to try scroll-sawing for ages

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


It is really fun Jaime. There is something very relaxing about following a line and removing one small section of wood at a time. It almost gets to be mesmerizing.

I hope you give it a go. If you have any questions, just let me know and I will try to help you out. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


I do hope Grizzman ain´t hit again and all your freinds are okay 
and your site will run smoothly before the day is over

don´t you tuch that sledge ….. Grrrr…. that is just the candle on the cake 
even a beginner will be tricked and want to to try it

you just have to tell them that they shuold saw some of the other things first to get the feeling in the hands

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


What a smile I had while reading the comments… I just thought… scrollers are making the gaps while me on my current work …. filling the gaps… If I combine this.. a new concept will result to …. make the gaps and fill in the gaps with a gap still in it …. Thanks for your shared ideas.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


Jamie Speirs go ahead and give scrolling a try , it is not as hard as it may look to some people . I would suggest you get a scrap piece of wood and cut corners (stairs), curve lines and get the feel of the saw . If you have any question ask away that is what groups like this are for to help others out. If you rather send me a message that is fine and I'm sure Shelia would also be willing to help you out getting into scrolling

David


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Concerned About My Friends*
> 
> I spent the last hour or so trying to find out news about my dear friend Leldon from Cullman, Alabama. Yesterday Cullman was hit with a vicious tornado that wiped out most of downtown. The pictures are devastating and apparently the local hospital was also hit. I worried about him most of the night and even though he was able to check in to his Facebook page after the storm went through his area, he said it was like nothing he has ever seen. I was a bit relieved to see that he reposted on his FB account a couple of hours ago, but seeing the pictures of his home town I know he and his family and friends will have a long recovery. At least he is OK.
> 
> Also, Leldon lives not too far from our own Grizzman here on LJ's. I am also quite worried about him too. I know he has dial up internet and most of the power is out in Northern Alabama so it will be impossible to hear from him. I am going to try to call him later on and make sure he is OK, but I don't know if I will get through. I hope he and his family are OK.
> 
> When I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago, my son took us to the Museum of Science and Industry, where they have an IMAX theater and were showing a movie on tornadoes. My son has always loved the weather and while growing up he and his friends aspired to be storm chasers. Even now he has warning systems in place and regularly follows and tracks storms. The springtime is especially treacherous and this year it seems to be worse than ever. I have many friends in the Midwest and southern US and for some reason it seems that this year there has been more rain, flooding and storms than ever.
> 
> Living near the ocean, thunder and lightning is rare here in Nova Scotia. While it is commonplace in the Chicago area where I grew up, it is not so where I am now. This morning however, there were several flashes, followed by the low rumble of thunder. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> I am sorry to get off topic, but my friends' situation is weighing heavily on my mind. My heart goes out to them and their families and neighbors and I hope they all remain safe.
> 
> I finished up my candle tray for the most part yesterday. One more quick coat of shellac and it should be good to go. I also mapped out the next project and began the drawing process for it. Hopefully I will be able to get some cutting done today and get started on the shaping.
> 
> I read the comments that were posted yesterday on the candle tray and you made a good point. With the new saw being so precise, I feel that it has brought the level of my sawing up a bit. I was thinking that as I was cutting the runners on the sled. I hope that it isn't too difficult for the average cutter to make. I was thinking that I can tone down that part of the pattern a bit and perhaps offer an alternative, easier way to do the sleigh. However, with the deadline being here and limited space in the Holiday issue, I don't know if my editors would go for it. It isn't impossible to do, as I have shown, but it will definitely be a challenge for beginner scroll sawyers. But as Dennis said, I do try to offer something for every skill level. I didn't find it to be that hard, even if I were using my DeWalt, but it is something that I need to remember nonetheless and will do so in future designs.
> 
> In other news, the website is still not fixed. I spoke with the serving company again yesterday and they are still working on it. They gave me another month of free service, but the $29 I will save will not make up for the customers I may be losing.
> 
> Naturally, I am not happy about it, but at this point, there is nothing that I can do about it and it is out of my control so I need to walk away and focus on other things. As I said yesterday, it is going to be something that will need to be dealt with when the time is right.
> 
> With all of that said, it is time for me to get to work. There is so much I want to accomplish yet today and while doing research for this next project, I thought of what I want to do for the one following that. Keeping busy will help keep my mind off of the things I can't control.
> 
> I wish you all a very safe and productive day.


I read the part about your friend to my wife, and she asked me to tell you our prayers are out to them for their safety.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Learning*

I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.

Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.

I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.

When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.

I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.

I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.

For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.

The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.

When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.

But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.

Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.

I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.

I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.

Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:










Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning*
> 
> I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.
> 
> Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.
> 
> I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.
> 
> When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.
> 
> I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.
> 
> I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.
> 
> For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.
> 
> The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.
> 
> When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.
> 
> But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.
> 
> Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.
> 
> I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.
> 
> I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.
> 
> Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


thank´s for the update about Grizzman and Leldon 
good to hear they are alright

great little tip with the bluetape 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning*
> 
> I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.
> 
> Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.
> 
> I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.
> 
> When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.
> 
> I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.
> 
> I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.
> 
> For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.
> 
> The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.
> 
> When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.
> 
> But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.
> 
> Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.
> 
> I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.
> 
> I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.
> 
> Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Sheila, yes, thanks for the update about Grizzman and Leldon. Terrible, terrible destruction.

I've used the painter's tape under the pattern for a number of years with great success. It started out as an alternative to have to use a "chemical" to adhere my pattern to the wood. I absolutely hate the smell of the spray adhesives and they do tend to give me a horrible headache. And, about the same time as I started using the blue tape, I also started using glue sticks to adhere my pattern to the blue tape. NO ODORS!!!! I love it.

So, call it "self-preservation", "green", or just call it "Verna doesn't like those strong odors". Blue painter's tape on the wood, glue stick to the back of the pattern and clear packing tape on top. AND, I sure can tell the difference if I forget to put the clear packing tape on top-that lubication helps a lot.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning*
> 
> I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.
> 
> Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.
> 
> I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.
> 
> When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.
> 
> I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.
> 
> I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.
> 
> For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.
> 
> The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.
> 
> When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.
> 
> But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.
> 
> Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.
> 
> I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.
> 
> I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.
> 
> Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Hi Sheila, I've been using the blue tape for quite awhile too. I saw a tip in one of the craft magazines and also use the glue stick and after your class in March added the clear packing tape too. It really does help.
Rick


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning*
> 
> I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.
> 
> Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.
> 
> I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.
> 
> When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.
> 
> I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.
> 
> I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.
> 
> For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.
> 
> The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.
> 
> When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.
> 
> But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.
> 
> Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.
> 
> I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.
> 
> I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.
> 
> Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


When cutting stacks of veneer, a lot of the guys who do marquetry put waxed paper between the leaves to lube the blade and it seems to work well for them. For thin sets, they sometimes use a layer of cardboard on the back to support it along with the waxed paper.

This idea might be useful in certain cutting situations for the scrolling fraternity here.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning*
> 
> I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.
> 
> Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.
> 
> I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.
> 
> When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.
> 
> I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.
> 
> I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.
> 
> For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.
> 
> The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.
> 
> When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.
> 
> But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.
> 
> Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.
> 
> I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.
> 
> I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.
> 
> Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I use the blue and green painters tape mostly blue . Glue sticks I get them at the dollar store in a package of 3 and use on my smaller patterns the bigger patterns like 8×10 I use spray but keep that glue stick handy if the pattern lifts up just dab it and cut away.
package tape I use on hardwoods and thick wood.

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning*
> 
> I awoke at my usual six a.m. this morning, only to come out on the couch and promptly fall asleep while cuddling my dear kitty Richard. Now I am slightly behind in doing what I wanted to do.
> 
> Oh, well. I suppose it happens to everyone from time to time. The previous night was restless because I was worrying about my friends so I suppose that I am making up for it.
> 
> I heard from both Bob (Grizzman) and Leldon yesterday and I was very relieved that neither of them or their families were harmed. The brunt of the storm missed the area around Grizzman, thankfully and Leldon's home as well as the homes of his family members were spared as well. His cousin's home had a tree fall on it, but all are well.
> 
> When I spoke to Leldon, he was up near Tennessee trying to buy gas with a friend. He said there were only about three gas stations open in Cullman and the lines were horrendous. His father went to Tennessee also to purchase a generator and the family is going to pool their resources with them until things improve. It looks as if there will be no electricity for a week or so, so things won't even start to get back to any semblance of normal for a while. He promised to check in periodically via his iphone and on his facebook page.
> 
> I managed to get my pattern not only drawn up, but also cut out. This idea is a little simpler than what I have been designing lately, but it is also a lot of fun. The cutting itself took only about an hour. I used the oak that I had worked on the other day and everything went without incident. I had spent a bit of extra time adjusting things to make sure they will fit alright before actually pulling out the wood and making it. I believe that the effort paid off, as when I dry fitted the pieces, they seem like they will be problem free.
> 
> I had learned something while teaching at the show that I wanted to share with you. I always say that I learn something new every time I teach and this was no exception.
> 
> For years now I have used temporary adhesive to glue a copy of the pattern directly onto the wood for cutting. As you realize, there are so many lines in scroll sawing that tracing over them accurately is nearly impossible. This is a generally accepted method of applying the pattern to the wood for cutting. Additionally, I also then after the pattern is in place apply a layer of clear packaging tape over the wood which assists in keeping the wood from burning during cutting. Something about the adhesive lubricating the blade and keeping it running cooler. In any case, it has always worked for me and it is something that I do religiously.
> 
> The problem is with this method, the spray glue can sometimes be fussy. Using temporary spray adhesive and getting it to work perfectly every time can be a challenge. If you don't wait long enough after spraying (usually around 20 seconds) and put the pattern on the wood too soon, it can be very difficult to remove. If you wait too long and the spray loses its tack, the pattern will be flapping and coming up as you are cutting - which as you can imagine can be very frustrating.
> 
> When I first began scrollsawing, this was one of the most difficult aspects of the entire process. There are days when I still encounter problems.
> 
> But while teaching last month, I was told by some that they use a layer of blue painters tape and apply that to the wood before spray gluing on the pattern. Not only does this provide the same lubrication that the packaging tape provides, but it also allows for lifting the pattern off the wood quickly and without incident when you are finished cutting, yet it doesn't peel up during the cutting process. It is consistently reliable and something that had never occurred to me.
> 
> Some say that the extra cost of the tape is prohibitive, as it is slightly more expensive than using the clear packaging tape, but I fail to see any savings if you are trying to cut on a pattern that is falling off or spending a lot of extra time scraping the pattern off the delicate pieces of fretwork you just spend hours cutting. To me it is a no brain-er.
> 
> I first tried this method on my Rocking Reindeer pattern last week and I was quite impressed. After fifteen plus years of scroll sawing, I found myself asking why I didn't think of this myself and do it this way sooner. It just goes to show that there is always something to learn.
> 
> I plan to start mentioning this in my instructions and I am even going to make a short video and put it in my video library for the new comers. I figure if the information eluded me for all these years, how many others are struggling out there with the same issues I had using the other method? I want to get word out.
> 
> Today I will be shaping and sanding and assembling my new project. I am thoroughly excited about it and having a wonderful time seeing it come to life. Here is a "teaser" picture to show you part of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see it finished. Doing projects such as these are fun and exciting. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Yes! Where have I been? How did I miss the 'blue tape' tip for all these years?? I still find that on some hard wood I like to put the packaging tape on top also, but for most things I don't really even find it necessary anymore. And the peeling off of the pattern is so much easier. It just makes the whole job much, much better! I haven't tried the glue sticks, but i will when I get a chance. At least for the small projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*

Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.

Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.

So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?

Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted.  He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.

In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.

We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.

Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.

One crisis averted.

I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day. 

I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.

So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.

OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .

I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.

After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.

So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"

She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."

So much for "High priority." 

You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.

I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.

I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)

I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?

I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.

I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.

*"Tomorrow is another day!"*

And so it is! Already it is better. 

Have a great one.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


sometimes you just have to "release the crap" so you can refocus. Bye-bye crap - hello productivity and positivity.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


You are so right, Debbie! Thanks for letting me vent! I vent to the kitties, but if I get too excited, I don't want to traumatize them and have them think it is them! 

I do feel better. Nothing but sunshine and bunnies and flowers today!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


Dealing with things like that make for a long day . 
For your car I find it hard to believe he could not find your number after being a customer as long as you have he doesn't keep records of his work (files)
Hopefully the accountant will get back to you and it can be taken care of easy.

I'll make a post on Free4all site that you are having problems with your site and working to get it repaired .
You are alot nicer than I would of been about it I would of asked for a supervisor if it is not taken care of soon 
Hopefully today will be a more stress free day for ya .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


Thanks, Dave. The site still 'works' but you can only click on categories from the home page. You can't click on the side bar on the left from any other page but Scroll Saw Home or you get the mast head without any content. So customers have to keep going to the Home page to switch pages. It just kind of sucks. 

Yes, too, I don't get why he lost our number. He is the one I am least upset about, as I said it wasn't an emergency with my car. I think he has just been busy and maybe a bit disorganized. Overall he does good work and is fair and doesn't rip me off.

The accountant is another story . . . . 

But I am already thinking about other good things today and working. Back to the pink cloud for me! 

Sheila


----------



## bigkev

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


There's nothing I hate worse than sitting on the phone for an hour with these "support" folks and getting nowhere. It is very frustrating but what can you do? I was on your site a couple of days ago and noticed there were problems. I hope they get it resolved for you soon. As far as mechanics go, mine always says "I could get it done faster if you folks would quit calling me to ask if it's done!" My reply is "Well, remember when you put the clutch in last year and I finally came back by the shop? Remember you told me that it had been ready for three days? That's why I call!" We both had a good laugh. Anyway, I hope today is better for you. Sounds like it pretty much has to be!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


The one thing I remember is that if you want a job done properly do it yourself. I realise that no-one can do everything so I expect problems when I have to resort to companies. You can never disappoint a pessimist. Most of the time things turn out alright and sometimes I get pleasantly surprised by the service I receive !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


You are right there, Martyn. I was pleasantly surprised by the Canada Revenue representatives. The first one helped me pinpoint the problem but then was smart enough to know her limitations and referred me up the ladder to correct it. Both were helpful and pleasant. So I don't have to shop for a striped suit yet! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


just one of those day´s that isn´t gonna stay on the harddrive and be remembered

I´m just glad to hear you are one of those that can take it and not bring it home from the office
as many others do so the evening with the fammely is destroyed

let´s hope for a better day today 
have a great one

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


Re: Tax. It could be worse. Our tax people send a demand, based on a figure seemingly plucked out of the air, and you either accept it or a long fight. I thought extortion was illegal. Not if you're called HM Revenue and Taxes it isn't. I must stop now or I'll get on my soapbox for pages.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


I know what you mean, Martyn. Besides the horror I felt when I opened the envelope (you know - that feeling you get when the roller coaster goes over the big hump at the top and begins free falling) I collected myself and they were surprisingly nice. It took a couple of minutes though to climb down from the ceiling!

And Dennis - I called it a night after oiling the pieces and I caught up with my online Scabble games with my friend Carlene from Chicago. I think there were 24 of them. I am learning not to worry about things I can't change. The rest of the evening I watched a show and had a good night sleep. The sun is out today and I have Spring Fever! Looks like a great day for a long walk in the woods between coats of shellac!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


my my ….debbie is right though …if you lye in the mire to long…you will stink just like the mire…so its up up and away…i hope your day ended ok and you got some good things done…ive been trying to work on a new project and made some great headway on it…hope your day goes well…and im a post behind…you will have a new one going by the time you read this one…i have not been on the computer much at all for several weeks now..so my time here on jocks has been short as well…but im here…just focusing on other things besides the computer…talk to you soon…grizz


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


Well. This is a little different approach. It seems to me that over the last few years this type of "Treatment" by Business Owners, Site Designers etc. has become almost Commonplace.

Your Accountant blew it Badly that got YOU in a Mess that YOU had to clean up and he apparently also won't own up to it. Get rid of him!

Your Mechanic Blew it. NOT having a Work Order with your name, phone number and address is NOT acceptable any more than NOT having you or your Partners Phone Number after that many years. If I hadn't heard from him in a MAX of three days I would of called to see what was going on.

YOUR Web Site. You were on the phone for the third time in one week and they still can't FIX IT. They really have NO PRIORITY System. That's ALL they do is make and keep that site working. NOT Acceptable.

Perhaps I'ma liitle Hard Nosed but I almost expect things to go wrong in a NEW situation. So. I keep a close watch. Just my Extensive Business Experience speaking. As Far as Ongoing or Long Standing Business relationships go…If something goes wrong, by THEIR DOING they WILL hear about it..OR NOT and I find someone else.

Beng Patient, Just another day, it's over now, etc etc etc is fine I guess BUT! There is a Problem/Problems and someone should be held responsible if it affects YOU.

These are just MORE examples of Poor Customer Service and as I said at the beginning they are happening ALL to Often these days.

This week alone I had the same types of occurences from ..

1- H Depot ..The Guy told me I DIDN'T NEED Shut Offs OR Braided Connectors for the New Taps on my New Vanity. "YOUR just wasting YOUR Money!" Difference was about $8.00 Bucks. "Is it okay with you if I do MY Project MY way?" He got a little upset about MY Comment. I told him to "Take a walk Junior!" He didn't like that. I DON'T care!

2.- Restaurant …Long story short. EVERYTHING went wrong! Along with a VERY LOUSY Attitude on the Waitresse's part. My Date agreed with me and we got up and left Halfway through the meal. Without Paying! Met the Manager at the door, quick explanation, He gave me a Voucher for a Free Meal and held the door for us apologising at the same time.

3.- Up Scale Firniture Store. My Lady Friend wanted to refurnish her Living Room. Salesman jumped on us as soon as we walked in. "No. No. That's not the (Whatever) for you. This is the one over here!" NOT!! (Same night as the restaurant) We just looked at each other, kinda chuckled, headed for the door. "Where are you going?" He says. Me. "Any Furniture Store but this one!" "WHY?" We just left.

Is there an Epidemic Out There Or Something????

Okay. Now I've Vented also …LOL… My Moral To This Story? As of a year or so ago I made up my mind. I will NOT put up with this kind of Treatment Any More!!!

Okay, Bell Just rang. My Time is up.

Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


It is good to hear from you Grizz! I am glad that you are getting some nice stuff done and in the shop. I can't wait to see!

Hi, Rick! Thank you for the long comment. You have some very valid points and believe me, I am not going to take these things sitting down. But I am a firm believe in the "speak softly and carry a big stick" mentality. Just because I don't rave at them, doesn't mean I am not going to take care of it.

As far as the accountant goes - I am right with you on that. Like I said, last year there was a US error. She put a wrong number from my 2008 taxes in and it figged up all the rest. It was from that Stimulus Allowance or something like that and my Chicago accountant had deducted the maximum allowance already so I wasn't entitled. Result was I owed more. I figured that I would let her slide because it was US taxes (I am here in Canada) and even though I gave her several years of previous taxes, she just missed it.

But this year was on the Canadian taxes and it was missed when entering it when she filed online. My sheet from her showed it, but Canada Revenue's return did not. She should know how to do this and it was a large difference and I am very happy I didn't have to pay the extra. You are right there. She is out the door. Yesterday was "tax day" here in Canada (Apr 30) so I am sure she was busy but not getting my call returned was inexcusable. I am NOT happy with her and she WILL hear about it.

As for the car and Richard. I am a bit softer on it. We live in a very small town and rural area. It is kind of like Mayberry on the Andy Griffith Show. Everyone knows everyone else for the most part. Usually when I drop off my car, I tell him to get it done when he can. He knows I work from home and have other means. I tell him if he has customers who really need their vehicles for work etc, do them first. I am happy he has the business and as I said, he is fair and good. That one is my fault for not checking. I wasn't really mad at him, but just with the day it kind of added to the aggravation. You know how it is when the day is going downhill. When I do need it by a certain date, you can be sure that I make it clear and do check if I don't hear from him. So for that part it is me as much as him who is responsible. I was probably wrong adding it to the list of incompetence, but just in a griping mood. 

The site is yet another matter. My call tomorrow will be to try to get to a manager. However, in that case, it isn't as if I can just go to another place without consequence. Rebuilding that site is a massive task for me. I don't have the extra money to hire anyone and I don't have the knowledge to do it myself. Keith could do it, as he has more computer knowledge than I do, but he would also need to consider a learning curve and get through the software issues of doing it all on our own. When we upgraded to this software (which is on a template) it took us almost a month to get everything moved and looking how we wanted. And that was with everything laid out for us for the most part.

He and I are the business. If our time is spent there, we are not able to develop new patterns. We have discussed moving the site before, and I have recently started looking into it with my son, who is wonderful with computers and such and we all agree it is a large task. Perhaps we could develop the new site and not have it "live" until it is ready and then pull the plug on the other one. That was one possibility. Even that though would take months. We have so many deadlines looming right now - especially after being gone for three weeks - that if we closed shop at the site, we would certainly suffer for it in the fall and winter. Not to mention the immediate future. It cannot be something I take lightly and needs a lot of planning and consideration to do so.

However, that doesn't mean I am going to let them off without consequence. I am going to see how far up the ladder I can get tomorrow. But for now, the programming error is not anything I have access to and my hands are tied. I have to be patient.

I do appreciate your thoughts though and will certainly keep you all updated. Thanks for the input.

Sheila


----------



## Magnum

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am Kind of Exasperated Today*
> 
> Did you ever feel like absolutely no one does their job right?? I realize that this is somewhat of a way of life, with cut backs on employees and services and everyone seeming to be overloaded. I try to be patient - really I do - but some days it is in your face and you just can't avoid the rampant incompetency.
> 
> Now, I usually am a pretty patient girl. I make mistakes too and most times others' errors don't really bother me that much as long as they are willing to correct them and somewhat humble about them. After all, when I screw up, I try my best to make amends and genuinely feel (and act) remorseful. But I sometimes find that people tend to have this "I don't give a damn" attitude and I suppose that is what aggravates me just a tad.
> 
> So why the mini-rant this morning, you may ask?
> 
> Yesterday I had my day pretty much mapped out. I had intended on finishing up my latest project, but before doing so I needed to do some errands and go to the bank and pay my Canadian taxes. I still haven't heard about my car since Monday, so I needed my partner Keith to cart me around to accomplish what I wanted. He doesn't really mind, but I think I do more so than he does. It's that "independence" thing. Maybe I am just feeling it because after having to depend on people all winter and finally getting my car back, it needed to go right back into the shop.
> 
> In any case, before going to the bank, we went to pick up our mail. On the way there, we drove by the place I took the car in to get the breaks repaired. The mechanic was supposed to call me as soon as they were finished. It looked like it hadn't been moved. It was supposed to be done on Wednesday. Keith suggested we go in and check, but Richard (our mechanic) had the phone number and certainly he would have called if it were done. His lot looked full and I was happy his business was thriving in these difficult times, as he is a really nice guy. I felt that if someone needed their car done ahead of mine, that was OK because I don't use it everyday to go to work. Another couple of days wouldn't really matter.
> 
> We went to pick up the mail, and in my pile was my tax assessment from Canada Revenue. My taxes were filed a couple of weeks ago electronically by my accountant and I understand that then Canada Revenue sends you an assessment as to what they think you owe them. Usually, if things are OK the amount is the same. However, when I opened the notice, I saw that there was a difference of almost $600 (they said I owed them MORE than my accountant did). YIKES! That just about floored me.
> 
> Now I am new to this country and I didn't want to have any problems, so I immediately got on the phone and spent about an hour trying to figure out what the difference was. After some discussion with some (actually very intelligent and NICE) agents, we came to the conclusion that there was a data entry error when my accountant keyed in my electronic filing and she now needed to send in a correction. The good news was I didn't have to pay the extra $600 and they noted on my account that the paperwork would be arriving.
> 
> One crisis averted.
> 
> I put a call into my accountant, because I wanted this to be taken care of immediately, but she was with a client (understandable) and I requested a call back. Long story short, I didn't hear back from her all day.
> 
> I know it is a busy time, but last year (the first year I needed to file here in Canada) she made an error on my US taxes and it turned out that I owed almost $1000 more than I had paid them. That was a big hit and although they removed the penalty eventually, it was a lot of muss and fuss to get fixed. Now we are on year two with this accountant and there is another seemingly simple error that shouldn't have been made. My confidence in her is not high right now.
> 
> So now we are driving back past the car again, and Keith decides to pull in just to check on the status of it. We walk in and Richard is coming out from under another car and says "there you are! I thought you were not going to come and get it!" He said the car was done several days ago and was wondering when we would come and ask about it, as he couldn't find our number. (SIGH!) Keith has been going to him for probably nearly 20 years. I suppose patience sometimes doesn't pay off. Rich, as I said, is a good guy, and this was a small thing, but given the day it just made me think.
> 
> OK. Now the taxes are paid and I got my car back. Next issue. . . .
> 
> I get home and go to my site and it is STILL not working properly. ((GRRRRR!)) So it is on the phone with them for the third time this week. New representative. Tell the story again (even though they have a case number to refer to). Wait to see the answer.
> 
> After almost another hour on the phone, she comes back and says that they are very aware of the problem and it is not just my site and it is the technical departments' "highest priority" to fix it. According to her, they are working on it feverishly to resolve the issue.
> 
> So I ask her "Do they work on the weekends?"
> 
> She replies, "Oh, no! There are only there on the week days and don't come in on the weekends."
> 
> So much for "High priority."
> 
> You all know I am not usually a complainer, but come on! I suppose that I could look at the bright side and see that I am getting all of this crap out of the way on one day. How's that for being positive and optimistic? As we stand though, the accountant never called and the site is still crippled. I think feeling a bit frustrated at this point is kind of normal.
> 
> I didn't really get to sit down to work on my project until after 2:30 or so. I did get the sanding done and I at least got to apply the oil finish, but at that point I needed to wait to let it dry good before proceeding to glue it up. I will do that today.
> 
> I abandoned any thoughts of moving ahead because by the time I was at that point, I was just plain spent. Putting out fires on days like this just seems to suck the energy out of me. I planned to show the project today, but you will all need to wait until tomorrow to see it. (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I also want (and NEED) to update the site. But I don't want to do that and send out a newsletter inviting everyone to come to it when it is not functioning properly. That will leave a bad impression on people and who knows if they will even want to come back?
> 
> I really do apologize for griping about all these trivial things. I just don't like the feeling of chasing my tail all day and having little to show for it. People sometimes ask how I am able to do so many different aspects of my job. Little do they know that without what sometimes seems to be constant policing of others, I would really be in a mess. I think it is a matter of survival.
> 
> I am still smiling though. It is on days such as these that I think of the last line that Scarlett O'Hara speaks in one of my favorite movies, "Gone With The Wind". I always admired here character as a fighter who was able to get herself out of the most adverse circumstances. Although she was somewhat heartless at times, if you could look through that you will see that she was quite innovative and certainly ahead of her time. In some ways, she was one of my role models.
> 
> *"Tomorrow is another day!"*
> 
> And so it is! Already it is better.
> 
> Have a great one.


GOOD FOR YOU!!!

PS: My Favourite Cousin lives in Kings County which is not all that far from you I believe. I've been done twice from Ontario. LONG Drive….But BEAUTIFUL, including the "People" is an Understatement!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Finished My New Project!*

Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"

However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.

I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.

It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.

I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.

The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:

From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy

I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:


From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy

The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:


From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy

Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:


From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy

The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:


From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy

Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?

As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.

I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.

Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.

My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!

I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.

I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


This is very cute and the scalloped wheels will sound like trotting or galloping depending on how fast it is pulled.

You did a great job on this, many grandkids will be thrilled one day!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL

P.S. Waiting for the finish coats to dry!


----------



## Jack_T

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Thats a nice horse. I second Erwin's comment about the wheels.

That is great news about a Scrolling class. I have the Dewalt but don't have much experience with it. I will definitely attend/view (?) the class. Thanks. I hope you don't mind if a hype David's thread. I know you are voting.

Patron (David) needs all our help. He is trying to get a community playground built in a very poor neighborhood. He needs us to vote for his community. Please check his post here on LumberJocks at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26664. Lets help a LumberJock who is always quick to help everyone.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Sure Jack! I voted too. 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Cute, or should I say KEEEUUUUTTTEEE!! That is adorable.

Could you imagine a full sized horse with those wheels? That would look AWESOME - up until the rider's spine breaks! Ouch! ;-)

That is a fantastic job on the horse - very good job! I may be making another order from http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com very soon!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Yes, Bob! Those bumps could really be killers! (OUCHIE!!!!) Especially on that saddle! LOL

Glad you like it! I am doing the instructions today and they should be up on the site in a couple of days. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


way to go Sheila  I realy like the rosets as wheels and the way the hair came out 
and even though I do it wiith handmucles you can bett I will watch from the sideline 
if no one ells will I´m proppebly the one who throw the werd questions that every one ells 
know the answers to …lol

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## Hacksaw007

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Cute, although it looks like a lot of work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Brilliant sheila, i love it and will be buying this pattern when available.

Just as an aside sheila, did you try the wheels the other way round, like big at the back?


----------



## DinoWalk

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


Awesome work, thanks for the pics!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Finished My New Project!*
> 
> Well, yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day on many levels. The weather was nearly perfect. The sun was shining and it was warm enough for a light jacket. I even had the top down on the car when I made a trip to the grocery store. It is amazing how getting outside for a while can do wonders for your mood. Even if it is a short time. I definitely had "spring fever!"
> 
> However, there was work to be done and I was also excited about seeing my latest project come to life. I don't know why, but I really love this project. It is simple and was fun to do and it just looks kind of cool. I hope that others like it too and it will be a good seller. That will encourage me to make more similar items. I am already conjuring up more in my head.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to use the oak piece that I bleached earlier in the week. From what I see, there are no remnants of the staining or decay - whatever it was - and it looks just fine. Everything went well in this project, as I had taken the time to think it through before I even touched the wood.
> 
> It is a replica of an Antique Horse Pull Toy. I suppose after doing the reindeer for the Holiday issue, I wanted to do something similar that I wouldn't have to wait on to market. A rocking horse would have been too much like the reindeer for the magazine people's comfort, so I am saving that one for the autumn when I have the rights to the reindeer released back to me. Instead of a rocker, I though that putting the horse on wheels would be different enough, yet just as interesting as the rocker.
> 
> I took pictures of the finished project this morning, and also many pictures of the process. There are several different techniques that are involved in creating this piece, but not one of them is difficult by any means.
> 
> The horse is approximately 8" tall and made of oak, as stated. It's mane and tail are made from jute twine. I used my favorite finish of spray shellac after applying mineral oil and allowing it to soak in a bit overnight:
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> I really loved doing the hair. I simply drilled holes along the back before shaping the pieces with the Dremel. I then twisted three doubled over pieces of jute for each hole and glue them into place. I then untwisted the strands and the excess fell out and what was left was this soft, yet course mane. I think it goes with the look of the horse wonderfully:
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels were fun to scroll out. they had a simple design that was something that just about anyone could do. I even made small hub caps that were also scrolled out of 1/4" oak:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Initially, I was going to have the wheels stationary, glued directly to the horses' legs, but it was just as easy to glue the dowels to the decorative hubs, so the wheels actually do turn. I choose to scallop the wheels however so that the cutting would be simpler on the scroll saw for the beginners:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> The saddle is made of separate pieces of 1/4" oak that was glued on after I shaped the outer curved edge. I then was able to shape it along with the rest of the horse and it looks pretty cool, I think. I wasn't sure how it would come out:
> 
> 
> From SLD349 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> Overall the project requires only the oak, jute and a dowel rod. I wanted to keep it simple. I am debating with myself as to if I want to stain the saddle and the decorative hubs on the wheels red or not. Also, I may drill another hole in his chest to attach a cord with a red wooden ball at the end to make it a true pull toy. What do you think?
> 
> As I said, I documented the entire process in pictures. I am also thinking of making a series of short videos showing the processes I used, just to practice.
> 
> I talked to MsDebbie yesterday and it appears that I am going to be teaching a follow along class here on Lumberjocks in June. I am really excited about this, as lots of people have asked me to do more videos and stuff. I am thinking about how I want to lay everything out where even those who are new to scrolling, as well as those who have scrolled before will learn something. I would love to see all of you who tell me that their scroll saws are sitting in a corner of their shop dust them off and give some scrolling a try.
> 
> Unlike the carving projects, I understand that it will require a different approach to do a scrolling class. I am thinking about that and plan to do a series of short videos throughout the class, as well as step by step pictures so that those with dial up can easily follow along. I have a good idea of what I will be presenting, but I am still working out the details in my head.
> 
> My video capabilities are somewhat limited, as I only use my camera, but hopefully I will be able to offer good content and teach some of you some new things. Who knows - it may even get a couple of you addicted to scrolling!
> 
> I am happy to report on such a good and productive day. I was also able to take a long walk in the woods. Keith is scoping out the trees looking for burls, as his lathe is due to arrive later this week. Many of the tools have already been delivered and he is very excited about the possibilities that this new aspect of woodworking has to offer him. I am excited too, as hopefully I will pick up a thing or two and give it a try. But for now there are many scrolling designs that I have in mind that I want to make a reality. I feel I am in a good place in my mind and happy and excited about my work.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday and enjoy my new project. It was really a fun one to do!


I am happy you like it, and again thank you for your nice comments! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Opportunity*

Yesterday seemed to go by very quickly. I spent the day writing the instructions for my two projects that are going to the magazine for the holiday issue. I am pretty much finished up though and the package will be ready to be picked up today or tomorrow. They should have it by the end of the week.

Writing instructions is a very important part of my job and it takes a great amount of time. The more I talk with and answer questions for people, I become more aware of what information to offer people in writing my instructions. There are certain things that I take for granted sometimes and with talking to people, especially those who are new to scroll sawing, it makes me realize that I cannot just assume that everyone knows the basic steps and I need to include more of them in the instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information than not enough.

I realize also that many other designers offer little in the line of instructions. Their words are few and they rely on the customer to know what they are doing. I think however, that this prohibits many people who are perhaps newer to scroll sawing and may even frustrate them if they don't fully understand the process. If we are going to encourage new people to do this type of woodworking, I feel it is necessary to offer the most basic steps so they they feel comfortable from the beginning and want to continue to work in this branch. After all, I want this to be FUN for people.

That brings me to the topic of teaching and videos. As I stated yesterday, I am in the process of planning a online class here at LJ's which will teach the basics of scroll sawing. Unlike many other aspects of woodworking, scroll sawing is actually quite simple. There is little needed for set up besides the saw, blade and wood and a few extra accessories. It isn't like Jordan's shoe class where people were taught several different techniques on one object. With scroll sawing it is kind of a matter of putting the blade in and cutting. When you break it down, it is actually quite simple.

What is confusing to people it seems is how to get started. Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood seems to be the most common issues that are brought up to me. Also, there are many different models of scroll saws and sometimes they operate in very different ways. Installing the blade and blade tension are just two examples. Both of these operations can be extremely different depending on which saw you own.

I needed to think about how I would be able to teach all of these things in an organized and comprehensive way that most will be able to understand and implement, no matter what kind of saw they are working with. I have come to the conclusion that it will be necessary to have a series of short videos to go along with the classes and highlight many different specific techniques and operations.

Although this may not encompass every issue that people may have, I think it will be the best bet to cover the most common questions and give the clearest picture of the varying techniques on the scroll saw. Although I am quite new to videos, I believe that people will want to learn and perhaps overlook my cinematic shortcomings for the sake of learning. I also believe that by teaching this class, as with all classes, I will also learn many new things from people and be a better designer and teacher because of it.

I am beginning to map out in my head the project(s) that I will be presenting for the class. Naturally, this course will be geared to the beginners, with the hopes of enticing all those who have told me that they have scroll saws collecting dust in the corners of their shops to drag them out and dust them off and have a little fun with them. Besides the intricate fretwork you would usually associate with using the scroll saw, I find many other uses for it in other types of woodworking.

So I am beginning to get somewhat excited about it all and the prospects that will come with doing a class such as this. I will be working on it and planning in between my other things for the next few weeks and preparing what will hopefully be a fun and interesting venture that everyone will enjoy. I look at it as a wonderful opportunity for all of us. I hope it encourages you to step out of your comfort zone and learn something new.

I will appreciate your input on what you may want to see or learn. Although I may not be able to cover every single issue, hearing from you will help me map out a plan that will address the most common questions and encourage other. Please feel free to let me know what you think. I will do my best to work it in.

With that said, it is on to new ventures today. I had some nice suggestions regarding my horse, and I think I will stain his saddle brown, as suggested. I also think I will attach a pull cord. These touches will be nice to finish him off.

I then have a project to do for my friend Bernie that I need to accomplish today. If I can get that behind me, I will have a clean slate to start something new tomorrow. I already have some ideas of new things.

I hope you have a great day today. Unlike my friends in the States, spring has been kind to us here. The sun is shining and it is warm and beautiful out. It truly helps make the day pleasant.

Happy Monday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Opportunity*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by very quickly. I spent the day writing the instructions for my two projects that are going to the magazine for the holiday issue. I am pretty much finished up though and the package will be ready to be picked up today or tomorrow. They should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> Writing instructions is a very important part of my job and it takes a great amount of time. The more I talk with and answer questions for people, I become more aware of what information to offer people in writing my instructions. There are certain things that I take for granted sometimes and with talking to people, especially those who are new to scroll sawing, it makes me realize that I cannot just assume that everyone knows the basic steps and I need to include more of them in the instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information than not enough.
> 
> I realize also that many other designers offer little in the line of instructions. Their words are few and they rely on the customer to know what they are doing. I think however, that this prohibits many people who are perhaps newer to scroll sawing and may even frustrate them if they don't fully understand the process. If we are going to encourage new people to do this type of woodworking, I feel it is necessary to offer the most basic steps so they they feel comfortable from the beginning and want to continue to work in this branch. After all, I want this to be FUN for people.
> 
> That brings me to the topic of teaching and videos. As I stated yesterday, I am in the process of planning a online class here at LJ's which will teach the basics of scroll sawing. Unlike many other aspects of woodworking, scroll sawing is actually quite simple. There is little needed for set up besides the saw, blade and wood and a few extra accessories. It isn't like Jordan's shoe class where people were taught several different techniques on one object. With scroll sawing it is kind of a matter of putting the blade in and cutting. When you break it down, it is actually quite simple.
> 
> What is confusing to people it seems is how to get started. Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood seems to be the most common issues that are brought up to me. Also, there are many different models of scroll saws and sometimes they operate in very different ways. Installing the blade and blade tension are just two examples. Both of these operations can be extremely different depending on which saw you own.
> 
> I needed to think about how I would be able to teach all of these things in an organized and comprehensive way that most will be able to understand and implement, no matter what kind of saw they are working with. I have come to the conclusion that it will be necessary to have a series of short videos to go along with the classes and highlight many different specific techniques and operations.
> 
> Although this may not encompass every issue that people may have, I think it will be the best bet to cover the most common questions and give the clearest picture of the varying techniques on the scroll saw. Although I am quite new to videos, I believe that people will want to learn and perhaps overlook my cinematic shortcomings for the sake of learning. I also believe that by teaching this class, as with all classes, I will also learn many new things from people and be a better designer and teacher because of it.
> 
> I am beginning to map out in my head the project(s) that I will be presenting for the class. Naturally, this course will be geared to the beginners, with the hopes of enticing all those who have told me that they have scroll saws collecting dust in the corners of their shops to drag them out and dust them off and have a little fun with them. Besides the intricate fretwork you would usually associate with using the scroll saw, I find many other uses for it in other types of woodworking.
> 
> So I am beginning to get somewhat excited about it all and the prospects that will come with doing a class such as this. I will be working on it and planning in between my other things for the next few weeks and preparing what will hopefully be a fun and interesting venture that everyone will enjoy. I look at it as a wonderful opportunity for all of us. I hope it encourages you to step out of your comfort zone and learn something new.
> 
> I will appreciate your input on what you may want to see or learn. Although I may not be able to cover every single issue, hearing from you will help me map out a plan that will address the most common questions and encourage other. Please feel free to let me know what you think. I will do my best to work it in.
> 
> With that said, it is on to new ventures today. I had some nice suggestions regarding my horse, and I think I will stain his saddle brown, as suggested. I also think I will attach a pull cord. These touches will be nice to finish him off.
> 
> I then have a project to do for my friend Bernie that I need to accomplish today. If I can get that behind me, I will have a clean slate to start something new tomorrow. I already have some ideas of new things.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Unlike my friends in the States, spring has been kind to us here. The sun is shining and it is warm and beautiful out. It truly helps make the day pleasant.
> 
> Happy Monday!


hi sheila
i look forward to your instructional classes too

your compassion and kind manner is a plus
that comes across quite well
giving encouragement to leery beginners

i find it is so much easier to do mock-ups
and take pictures to help instruct
even to some of the vague questions i find here on LJ's

talking instructions can be interpreted in so many different ways
and someone that is hazy to begin with 
seems to keep on being hazy through the responses
asking more and more convoluted questions
so i just grab the camera
and go in the shop and grab some scrap pieces
and arrange them to look like real work
and take picture with a few words of explanations
for each one
it takes open minded students to grasp the new (to them)
concepts 
some just keep throwing up more questions 
even though they are the seekers
like they just want your instructions to fit their 
already flawed and incomplete views

i try to give my help in such a way that anyone can grasp the concepts
even if they are just surfing through

your passion for scrolling
and people in general
are your best helpers
if someone can't learn from you 
it is their restrictive thinking
not your lack of knowledge or support
that is the problem

good luck with those site guys today
it is their job to help
not make excuses for their shoddy ways
without you they would be flipping burgers for a living
make them do their job
thank you and good morning


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Opportunity*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by very quickly. I spent the day writing the instructions for my two projects that are going to the magazine for the holiday issue. I am pretty much finished up though and the package will be ready to be picked up today or tomorrow. They should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> Writing instructions is a very important part of my job and it takes a great amount of time. The more I talk with and answer questions for people, I become more aware of what information to offer people in writing my instructions. There are certain things that I take for granted sometimes and with talking to people, especially those who are new to scroll sawing, it makes me realize that I cannot just assume that everyone knows the basic steps and I need to include more of them in the instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information than not enough.
> 
> I realize also that many other designers offer little in the line of instructions. Their words are few and they rely on the customer to know what they are doing. I think however, that this prohibits many people who are perhaps newer to scroll sawing and may even frustrate them if they don't fully understand the process. If we are going to encourage new people to do this type of woodworking, I feel it is necessary to offer the most basic steps so they they feel comfortable from the beginning and want to continue to work in this branch. After all, I want this to be FUN for people.
> 
> That brings me to the topic of teaching and videos. As I stated yesterday, I am in the process of planning a online class here at LJ's which will teach the basics of scroll sawing. Unlike many other aspects of woodworking, scroll sawing is actually quite simple. There is little needed for set up besides the saw, blade and wood and a few extra accessories. It isn't like Jordan's shoe class where people were taught several different techniques on one object. With scroll sawing it is kind of a matter of putting the blade in and cutting. When you break it down, it is actually quite simple.
> 
> What is confusing to people it seems is how to get started. Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood seems to be the most common issues that are brought up to me. Also, there are many different models of scroll saws and sometimes they operate in very different ways. Installing the blade and blade tension are just two examples. Both of these operations can be extremely different depending on which saw you own.
> 
> I needed to think about how I would be able to teach all of these things in an organized and comprehensive way that most will be able to understand and implement, no matter what kind of saw they are working with. I have come to the conclusion that it will be necessary to have a series of short videos to go along with the classes and highlight many different specific techniques and operations.
> 
> Although this may not encompass every issue that people may have, I think it will be the best bet to cover the most common questions and give the clearest picture of the varying techniques on the scroll saw. Although I am quite new to videos, I believe that people will want to learn and perhaps overlook my cinematic shortcomings for the sake of learning. I also believe that by teaching this class, as with all classes, I will also learn many new things from people and be a better designer and teacher because of it.
> 
> I am beginning to map out in my head the project(s) that I will be presenting for the class. Naturally, this course will be geared to the beginners, with the hopes of enticing all those who have told me that they have scroll saws collecting dust in the corners of their shops to drag them out and dust them off and have a little fun with them. Besides the intricate fretwork you would usually associate with using the scroll saw, I find many other uses for it in other types of woodworking.
> 
> So I am beginning to get somewhat excited about it all and the prospects that will come with doing a class such as this. I will be working on it and planning in between my other things for the next few weeks and preparing what will hopefully be a fun and interesting venture that everyone will enjoy. I look at it as a wonderful opportunity for all of us. I hope it encourages you to step out of your comfort zone and learn something new.
> 
> I will appreciate your input on what you may want to see or learn. Although I may not be able to cover every single issue, hearing from you will help me map out a plan that will address the most common questions and encourage other. Please feel free to let me know what you think. I will do my best to work it in.
> 
> With that said, it is on to new ventures today. I had some nice suggestions regarding my horse, and I think I will stain his saddle brown, as suggested. I also think I will attach a pull cord. These touches will be nice to finish him off.
> 
> I then have a project to do for my friend Bernie that I need to accomplish today. If I can get that behind me, I will have a clean slate to start something new tomorrow. I already have some ideas of new things.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Unlike my friends in the States, spring has been kind to us here. The sun is shining and it is warm and beautiful out. It truly helps make the day pleasant.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila, I'm really looking forward to this class. This project sounds perfect for me. I have a Craftsman Scroll (20"?) Saw that I received as a present 10 years ago and it's still in the box. I have a beautiful 1960's era Delta 24" Scroll Saw. I've had it for a couple of years now. It sits in the corner for me to admire. I've never gotten around to buying any blades for it or trying it out. I looked for blades when I first got the saw and decided to buy blades when I had a project to do. I never had a need, that I know of, to use a scroll saw so I've never taken the time to learn how to use it. I'm not sure that I have the aptitude for cutting hundreds of little holes.

I like your horse pull toy. I can see myself cutting out that horse, but I don't know about those wheels.

What blades should I buy as a good assortment to have on hand? I'm assuming that the same rules or recommendation for TPI apply as they do for a bandsaw or any other saw.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Opportunity*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by very quickly. I spent the day writing the instructions for my two projects that are going to the magazine for the holiday issue. I am pretty much finished up though and the package will be ready to be picked up today or tomorrow. They should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> Writing instructions is a very important part of my job and it takes a great amount of time. The more I talk with and answer questions for people, I become more aware of what information to offer people in writing my instructions. There are certain things that I take for granted sometimes and with talking to people, especially those who are new to scroll sawing, it makes me realize that I cannot just assume that everyone knows the basic steps and I need to include more of them in the instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information than not enough.
> 
> I realize also that many other designers offer little in the line of instructions. Their words are few and they rely on the customer to know what they are doing. I think however, that this prohibits many people who are perhaps newer to scroll sawing and may even frustrate them if they don't fully understand the process. If we are going to encourage new people to do this type of woodworking, I feel it is necessary to offer the most basic steps so they they feel comfortable from the beginning and want to continue to work in this branch. After all, I want this to be FUN for people.
> 
> That brings me to the topic of teaching and videos. As I stated yesterday, I am in the process of planning a online class here at LJ's which will teach the basics of scroll sawing. Unlike many other aspects of woodworking, scroll sawing is actually quite simple. There is little needed for set up besides the saw, blade and wood and a few extra accessories. It isn't like Jordan's shoe class where people were taught several different techniques on one object. With scroll sawing it is kind of a matter of putting the blade in and cutting. When you break it down, it is actually quite simple.
> 
> What is confusing to people it seems is how to get started. Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood seems to be the most common issues that are brought up to me. Also, there are many different models of scroll saws and sometimes they operate in very different ways. Installing the blade and blade tension are just two examples. Both of these operations can be extremely different depending on which saw you own.
> 
> I needed to think about how I would be able to teach all of these things in an organized and comprehensive way that most will be able to understand and implement, no matter what kind of saw they are working with. I have come to the conclusion that it will be necessary to have a series of short videos to go along with the classes and highlight many different specific techniques and operations.
> 
> Although this may not encompass every issue that people may have, I think it will be the best bet to cover the most common questions and give the clearest picture of the varying techniques on the scroll saw. Although I am quite new to videos, I believe that people will want to learn and perhaps overlook my cinematic shortcomings for the sake of learning. I also believe that by teaching this class, as with all classes, I will also learn many new things from people and be a better designer and teacher because of it.
> 
> I am beginning to map out in my head the project(s) that I will be presenting for the class. Naturally, this course will be geared to the beginners, with the hopes of enticing all those who have told me that they have scroll saws collecting dust in the corners of their shops to drag them out and dust them off and have a little fun with them. Besides the intricate fretwork you would usually associate with using the scroll saw, I find many other uses for it in other types of woodworking.
> 
> So I am beginning to get somewhat excited about it all and the prospects that will come with doing a class such as this. I will be working on it and planning in between my other things for the next few weeks and preparing what will hopefully be a fun and interesting venture that everyone will enjoy. I look at it as a wonderful opportunity for all of us. I hope it encourages you to step out of your comfort zone and learn something new.
> 
> I will appreciate your input on what you may want to see or learn. Although I may not be able to cover every single issue, hearing from you will help me map out a plan that will address the most common questions and encourage other. Please feel free to let me know what you think. I will do my best to work it in.
> 
> With that said, it is on to new ventures today. I had some nice suggestions regarding my horse, and I think I will stain his saddle brown, as suggested. I also think I will attach a pull cord. These touches will be nice to finish him off.
> 
> I then have a project to do for my friend Bernie that I need to accomplish today. If I can get that behind me, I will have a clean slate to start something new tomorrow. I already have some ideas of new things.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Unlike my friends in the States, spring has been kind to us here. The sun is shining and it is warm and beautiful out. It truly helps make the day pleasant.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila , 
I have been scrolling for alot years now , but will look forward to your classes. I'm sure I will be able to pick something up as we all have are own way of doing things . It may not be the best way to do it and by hearing and see other options may make it easier to do .
For your choice of class Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood . I think maybe adding For a beginner , #1 would be saw set-up , if this is not right would make a bad experience in scrolling. and READ YOUR MANUAL
Keep it in a safe place! I know your probably saying ya ya whatever.
There is alot of info in there. There is routine
maintenance , troubleshooting, part list , and contact info.

ShopTinker,
For blades , this is a presonal preference. After you have sawed for awhile you will have your choose of blade . For me it is Flying Dutchman blades . they have a assortment pack http://www.mikesworkshop.com/AssrtPk.htm
I use mostly #5 ultra reverse But also have some spiral blades , and puzzle 
Then there are the blades that have been given to me (all different sizes and brands) 
There are people like Shelia that I believe uses Olson , which I have used and didn't care for 
Pégas blades , I have only used the Jewelers' Saw Blades and fine they are nice for cutting coins
http://bensscrollsaw.com/store1.html

Dan get that saw out and clean the dust off and Shelia will have you cutting in no time .


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Opportunity*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by very quickly. I spent the day writing the instructions for my two projects that are going to the magazine for the holiday issue. I am pretty much finished up though and the package will be ready to be picked up today or tomorrow. They should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> Writing instructions is a very important part of my job and it takes a great amount of time. The more I talk with and answer questions for people, I become more aware of what information to offer people in writing my instructions. There are certain things that I take for granted sometimes and with talking to people, especially those who are new to scroll sawing, it makes me realize that I cannot just assume that everyone knows the basic steps and I need to include more of them in the instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information than not enough.
> 
> I realize also that many other designers offer little in the line of instructions. Their words are few and they rely on the customer to know what they are doing. I think however, that this prohibits many people who are perhaps newer to scroll sawing and may even frustrate them if they don't fully understand the process. If we are going to encourage new people to do this type of woodworking, I feel it is necessary to offer the most basic steps so they they feel comfortable from the beginning and want to continue to work in this branch. After all, I want this to be FUN for people.
> 
> That brings me to the topic of teaching and videos. As I stated yesterday, I am in the process of planning a online class here at LJ's which will teach the basics of scroll sawing. Unlike many other aspects of woodworking, scroll sawing is actually quite simple. There is little needed for set up besides the saw, blade and wood and a few extra accessories. It isn't like Jordan's shoe class where people were taught several different techniques on one object. With scroll sawing it is kind of a matter of putting the blade in and cutting. When you break it down, it is actually quite simple.
> 
> What is confusing to people it seems is how to get started. Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood seems to be the most common issues that are brought up to me. Also, there are many different models of scroll saws and sometimes they operate in very different ways. Installing the blade and blade tension are just two examples. Both of these operations can be extremely different depending on which saw you own.
> 
> I needed to think about how I would be able to teach all of these things in an organized and comprehensive way that most will be able to understand and implement, no matter what kind of saw they are working with. I have come to the conclusion that it will be necessary to have a series of short videos to go along with the classes and highlight many different specific techniques and operations.
> 
> Although this may not encompass every issue that people may have, I think it will be the best bet to cover the most common questions and give the clearest picture of the varying techniques on the scroll saw. Although I am quite new to videos, I believe that people will want to learn and perhaps overlook my cinematic shortcomings for the sake of learning. I also believe that by teaching this class, as with all classes, I will also learn many new things from people and be a better designer and teacher because of it.
> 
> I am beginning to map out in my head the project(s) that I will be presenting for the class. Naturally, this course will be geared to the beginners, with the hopes of enticing all those who have told me that they have scroll saws collecting dust in the corners of their shops to drag them out and dust them off and have a little fun with them. Besides the intricate fretwork you would usually associate with using the scroll saw, I find many other uses for it in other types of woodworking.
> 
> So I am beginning to get somewhat excited about it all and the prospects that will come with doing a class such as this. I will be working on it and planning in between my other things for the next few weeks and preparing what will hopefully be a fun and interesting venture that everyone will enjoy. I look at it as a wonderful opportunity for all of us. I hope it encourages you to step out of your comfort zone and learn something new.
> 
> I will appreciate your input on what you may want to see or learn. Although I may not be able to cover every single issue, hearing from you will help me map out a plan that will address the most common questions and encourage other. Please feel free to let me know what you think. I will do my best to work it in.
> 
> With that said, it is on to new ventures today. I had some nice suggestions regarding my horse, and I think I will stain his saddle brown, as suggested. I also think I will attach a pull cord. These touches will be nice to finish him off.
> 
> I then have a project to do for my friend Bernie that I need to accomplish today. If I can get that behind me, I will have a clean slate to start something new tomorrow. I already have some ideas of new things.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Unlike my friends in the States, spring has been kind to us here. The sun is shining and it is warm and beautiful out. It truly helps make the day pleasant.
> 
> Happy Monday!


when it comes to designs you have decided shuold bee for the abow average or skilled scrollers
it shuoldn´t be nessesery for you to make too much out of the intructions except for those
small corners where you know there is a problem if they don´t do it right 
and if you have marked it good enoff on your site what is for what level it shuoldn´t give problems for you

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Opportunity*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by very quickly. I spent the day writing the instructions for my two projects that are going to the magazine for the holiday issue. I am pretty much finished up though and the package will be ready to be picked up today or tomorrow. They should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> Writing instructions is a very important part of my job and it takes a great amount of time. The more I talk with and answer questions for people, I become more aware of what information to offer people in writing my instructions. There are certain things that I take for granted sometimes and with talking to people, especially those who are new to scroll sawing, it makes me realize that I cannot just assume that everyone knows the basic steps and I need to include more of them in the instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information than not enough.
> 
> I realize also that many other designers offer little in the line of instructions. Their words are few and they rely on the customer to know what they are doing. I think however, that this prohibits many people who are perhaps newer to scroll sawing and may even frustrate them if they don't fully understand the process. If we are going to encourage new people to do this type of woodworking, I feel it is necessary to offer the most basic steps so they they feel comfortable from the beginning and want to continue to work in this branch. After all, I want this to be FUN for people.
> 
> That brings me to the topic of teaching and videos. As I stated yesterday, I am in the process of planning a online class here at LJ's which will teach the basics of scroll sawing. Unlike many other aspects of woodworking, scroll sawing is actually quite simple. There is little needed for set up besides the saw, blade and wood and a few extra accessories. It isn't like Jordan's shoe class where people were taught several different techniques on one object. With scroll sawing it is kind of a matter of putting the blade in and cutting. When you break it down, it is actually quite simple.
> 
> What is confusing to people it seems is how to get started. Choosing blade size, speed, wood thickness as well as applying the pattern, stack cutting and type of wood seems to be the most common issues that are brought up to me. Also, there are many different models of scroll saws and sometimes they operate in very different ways. Installing the blade and blade tension are just two examples. Both of these operations can be extremely different depending on which saw you own.
> 
> I needed to think about how I would be able to teach all of these things in an organized and comprehensive way that most will be able to understand and implement, no matter what kind of saw they are working with. I have come to the conclusion that it will be necessary to have a series of short videos to go along with the classes and highlight many different specific techniques and operations.
> 
> Although this may not encompass every issue that people may have, I think it will be the best bet to cover the most common questions and give the clearest picture of the varying techniques on the scroll saw. Although I am quite new to videos, I believe that people will want to learn and perhaps overlook my cinematic shortcomings for the sake of learning. I also believe that by teaching this class, as with all classes, I will also learn many new things from people and be a better designer and teacher because of it.
> 
> I am beginning to map out in my head the project(s) that I will be presenting for the class. Naturally, this course will be geared to the beginners, with the hopes of enticing all those who have told me that they have scroll saws collecting dust in the corners of their shops to drag them out and dust them off and have a little fun with them. Besides the intricate fretwork you would usually associate with using the scroll saw, I find many other uses for it in other types of woodworking.
> 
> So I am beginning to get somewhat excited about it all and the prospects that will come with doing a class such as this. I will be working on it and planning in between my other things for the next few weeks and preparing what will hopefully be a fun and interesting venture that everyone will enjoy. I look at it as a wonderful opportunity for all of us. I hope it encourages you to step out of your comfort zone and learn something new.
> 
> I will appreciate your input on what you may want to see or learn. Although I may not be able to cover every single issue, hearing from you will help me map out a plan that will address the most common questions and encourage other. Please feel free to let me know what you think. I will do my best to work it in.
> 
> With that said, it is on to new ventures today. I had some nice suggestions regarding my horse, and I think I will stain his saddle brown, as suggested. I also think I will attach a pull cord. These touches will be nice to finish him off.
> 
> I then have a project to do for my friend Bernie that I need to accomplish today. If I can get that behind me, I will have a clean slate to start something new tomorrow. I already have some ideas of new things.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Unlike my friends in the States, spring has been kind to us here. The sun is shining and it is warm and beautiful out. It truly helps make the day pleasant.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thanks to you for your suggestions Patron and Huntter. I really appreciate your support and kind remarks.

And Dan - I will be having a 'supply list' as soon as everything is set up and announced. MsDebbie has scheduled me for the beginning of June, so there is plenty of time. I will be sure to let you know what blade types and wood and other things you will need to follow along. If you have any specific questions in the mean time, just PM me and ask. I will be happy to help!

And Dennis - That is a good point. The instructions that I had to write yesterday were for the magazine though, and I try to spend some extra time explaining those projects so that everyone can enjoy them and make them - even the beginners. 

Have a great evening, guys!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Pretty Good Day*

Things got incredibly busy yesterday. I spent most of the morning getting things ready to ship to the magazine for the holiday issue. In the process, I knocked over one of the Rocking Reindeer figures and when it hit the floor, it broke. 

Fortunately only the runner came off. I had used epoxy on it and the glue just let go. As I picked it up I dropped it again (sigh!) and the other runner snapped off in the same manner. (DOH!) So I scraped off the remaining glue from the pieces and proceeded to re-glue it together. I was grateful that the wood didn't break, but felt foolish nonetheless.

Next I needed to pack up the Reindeer Candle Tray and Charm set. Thankfully, Debbie at the magazine will purchase a candle for me so I don't have to ship one. The glass jar candles that I use with the trays are very heavy and they will certainly damage all the delicate wood pieces that would be shipped. The way that packages are handled through the mail could be a blog in itself! But as I was tying the ribbons and hanging the reindeer charms on them to get them ready to ship, I noticed that I had placed the loops on the reindeer on their backs and the weight from the antlers cause them to tilt forward, as if they were dive bombing. That would not do.

So it was back to the drawing board for those. I redrew the piece(s) and put the loops on the antlers so they hung balanced and then had to cut and finish them all over again. I was glad that I caught it.

So much for shipping things out yesterday. :/

While waiting for glue to dry, I revised my Horse Pull Toy too. I did decide to stain the saddle brown, and while I was at it, I also stained the wheels. I added a string with a bead on the end and now it looks "finished". I am happy that I took these extra steps because I think it looks so much better. I also sent a picture of it to my main wholesaler, even though I know I missed the current deadline with it and I promptly received an email that she wanted it for this catalog anyway if I could get her the photos in the next day or so. That made me really happy.


From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy

By now it was mid-afternoon and the phone rang and we received news that Keith's lathe was in. The tools he ordered for it have been arriving all week and I know he was really excited about getting it. It was a beautiful, warm and sunny day so we put the top down on the car and headed to Yarmouth to go retrieve it. While in town, we did some shopping and errands and I was very happy that we didn't need to take an entire day to pick it up. It just fit perfectly in the back seat and it is times like this when I am very happy that we have a convertible because it was much easier just to lift it into the car with the top down.

We arrived home around 8:30 or so and not too long afterword, the phone rang again. This time it was the representative that I talked to last week from the company that hosts my web site. He informed me that the programmers there have fixed the problem with my site and everything will work properly in a day or so when they are finishing updating their software. I checked this morning, and it still isn't right, but he had said that it would take a day or so before the updates are all in effect. I'll take it.

I was very happy that they called. After being told that they were not working over the weekend, I saw no sense in calling them yesterday, but I had them at the top of the list today if things were still not working. At least it shows that they have some awareness. I felt as if my hands have been tied the last week on this issue, as it isn't like I can just move things somewhere else easily. I am somewhat at their mercy. I was, however ready to really make some noise and move up the ladder to get something done about the problem. I am happy that it didn't have to go that far.

So all in all it was a good day. Keith is very happy with his new lathe and although he spent a couple of hours checking it out, he didn't even really turn it on yet, as it was late by the time he was at that point. I am sure today that he will spend some additional time setting things up and give it a run. I am very excited for him.

At this point I am not going to get involved much with it. I have so much going right now that I don't think it would be wise to take on another aspect of woodworking yet. I need to prepare for the class next month, get some designs in the next catalog, and work on some of the painting project that I have started. Not to mention the videos. I also had wanted to do some chip carving and have the knives and everything I need to get started there. Oh, and the site desperately needs an update. I have had a couple of emails from customers that missed hearing from me last month because we were away.

So my plate is pretty full right now and I think it is a good idea to know when to say when. I can't believe it is May already and we are almost mid-year. It seems the older I get, the more quickly the years pass by.

My goals for the day are to get the box mailed out to the magazine and also do the project for Bernie. He is supposed to be by sometime this week and I had wanted to get it done over the weekend and I got caught up in doing the Horse Pull Toy. I also need to retake the pictures of the horse on a light background for the catalog. They prefer that over the dark one I used.

With that said I am going to get to things. It is good to be busy and have a variety of fun things to work on. It seems that life is pretty good these days and I am thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it.

I hope your day is wonderful too.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Pretty Good Day*
> 
> Things got incredibly busy yesterday. I spent most of the morning getting things ready to ship to the magazine for the holiday issue. In the process, I knocked over one of the Rocking Reindeer figures and when it hit the floor, it broke.
> 
> Fortunately only the runner came off. I had used epoxy on it and the glue just let go. As I picked it up I dropped it again (sigh!) and the other runner snapped off in the same manner. (DOH!) So I scraped off the remaining glue from the pieces and proceeded to re-glue it together. I was grateful that the wood didn't break, but felt foolish nonetheless.
> 
> Next I needed to pack up the Reindeer Candle Tray and Charm set. Thankfully, Debbie at the magazine will purchase a candle for me so I don't have to ship one. The glass jar candles that I use with the trays are very heavy and they will certainly damage all the delicate wood pieces that would be shipped. The way that packages are handled through the mail could be a blog in itself! But as I was tying the ribbons and hanging the reindeer charms on them to get them ready to ship, I noticed that I had placed the loops on the reindeer on their backs and the weight from the antlers cause them to tilt forward, as if they were dive bombing. That would not do.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board for those. I redrew the piece(s) and put the loops on the antlers so they hung balanced and then had to cut and finish them all over again. I was glad that I caught it.
> 
> So much for shipping things out yesterday. :/
> 
> While waiting for glue to dry, I revised my Horse Pull Toy too. I did decide to stain the saddle brown, and while I was at it, I also stained the wheels. I added a string with a bead on the end and now it looks "finished". I am happy that I took these extra steps because I think it looks so much better. I also sent a picture of it to my main wholesaler, even though I know I missed the current deadline with it and I promptly received an email that she wanted it for this catalog anyway if I could get her the photos in the next day or so. That made me really happy.
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> By now it was mid-afternoon and the phone rang and we received news that Keith's lathe was in. The tools he ordered for it have been arriving all week and I know he was really excited about getting it. It was a beautiful, warm and sunny day so we put the top down on the car and headed to Yarmouth to go retrieve it. While in town, we did some shopping and errands and I was very happy that we didn't need to take an entire day to pick it up. It just fit perfectly in the back seat and it is times like this when I am very happy that we have a convertible because it was much easier just to lift it into the car with the top down.
> 
> We arrived home around 8:30 or so and not too long afterword, the phone rang again. This time it was the representative that I talked to last week from the company that hosts my web site. He informed me that the programmers there have fixed the problem with my site and everything will work properly in a day or so when they are finishing updating their software. I checked this morning, and it still isn't right, but he had said that it would take a day or so before the updates are all in effect. I'll take it.
> 
> I was very happy that they called. After being told that they were not working over the weekend, I saw no sense in calling them yesterday, but I had them at the top of the list today if things were still not working. At least it shows that they have some awareness. I felt as if my hands have been tied the last week on this issue, as it isn't like I can just move things somewhere else easily. I am somewhat at their mercy. I was, however ready to really make some noise and move up the ladder to get something done about the problem. I am happy that it didn't have to go that far.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Keith is very happy with his new lathe and although he spent a couple of hours checking it out, he didn't even really turn it on yet, as it was late by the time he was at that point. I am sure today that he will spend some additional time setting things up and give it a run. I am very excited for him.
> 
> At this point I am not going to get involved much with it. I have so much going right now that I don't think it would be wise to take on another aspect of woodworking yet. I need to prepare for the class next month, get some designs in the next catalog, and work on some of the painting project that I have started. Not to mention the videos. I also had wanted to do some chip carving and have the knives and everything I need to get started there. Oh, and the site desperately needs an update. I have had a couple of emails from customers that missed hearing from me last month because we were away.
> 
> So my plate is pretty full right now and I think it is a good idea to know when to say when. I can't believe it is May already and we are almost mid-year. It seems the older I get, the more quickly the years pass by.
> 
> My goals for the day are to get the box mailed out to the magazine and also do the project for Bernie. He is supposed to be by sometime this week and I had wanted to get it done over the weekend and I got caught up in doing the Horse Pull Toy. I also need to retake the pictures of the horse on a light background for the catalog. They prefer that over the dark one I used.
> 
> With that said I am going to get to things. It is good to be busy and have a variety of fun things to work on. It seems that life is pretty good these days and I am thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful too.


Hi Sheila,

Sounds like things are back to normal.

I bet you won't be able to resist playing on the lathe for too long.

Lee


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *A Pretty Good Day*
> 
> Things got incredibly busy yesterday. I spent most of the morning getting things ready to ship to the magazine for the holiday issue. In the process, I knocked over one of the Rocking Reindeer figures and when it hit the floor, it broke.
> 
> Fortunately only the runner came off. I had used epoxy on it and the glue just let go. As I picked it up I dropped it again (sigh!) and the other runner snapped off in the same manner. (DOH!) So I scraped off the remaining glue from the pieces and proceeded to re-glue it together. I was grateful that the wood didn't break, but felt foolish nonetheless.
> 
> Next I needed to pack up the Reindeer Candle Tray and Charm set. Thankfully, Debbie at the magazine will purchase a candle for me so I don't have to ship one. The glass jar candles that I use with the trays are very heavy and they will certainly damage all the delicate wood pieces that would be shipped. The way that packages are handled through the mail could be a blog in itself! But as I was tying the ribbons and hanging the reindeer charms on them to get them ready to ship, I noticed that I had placed the loops on the reindeer on their backs and the weight from the antlers cause them to tilt forward, as if they were dive bombing. That would not do.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board for those. I redrew the piece(s) and put the loops on the antlers so they hung balanced and then had to cut and finish them all over again. I was glad that I caught it.
> 
> So much for shipping things out yesterday. :/
> 
> While waiting for glue to dry, I revised my Horse Pull Toy too. I did decide to stain the saddle brown, and while I was at it, I also stained the wheels. I added a string with a bead on the end and now it looks "finished". I am happy that I took these extra steps because I think it looks so much better. I also sent a picture of it to my main wholesaler, even though I know I missed the current deadline with it and I promptly received an email that she wanted it for this catalog anyway if I could get her the photos in the next day or so. That made me really happy.
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> By now it was mid-afternoon and the phone rang and we received news that Keith's lathe was in. The tools he ordered for it have been arriving all week and I know he was really excited about getting it. It was a beautiful, warm and sunny day so we put the top down on the car and headed to Yarmouth to go retrieve it. While in town, we did some shopping and errands and I was very happy that we didn't need to take an entire day to pick it up. It just fit perfectly in the back seat and it is times like this when I am very happy that we have a convertible because it was much easier just to lift it into the car with the top down.
> 
> We arrived home around 8:30 or so and not too long afterword, the phone rang again. This time it was the representative that I talked to last week from the company that hosts my web site. He informed me that the programmers there have fixed the problem with my site and everything will work properly in a day or so when they are finishing updating their software. I checked this morning, and it still isn't right, but he had said that it would take a day or so before the updates are all in effect. I'll take it.
> 
> I was very happy that they called. After being told that they were not working over the weekend, I saw no sense in calling them yesterday, but I had them at the top of the list today if things were still not working. At least it shows that they have some awareness. I felt as if my hands have been tied the last week on this issue, as it isn't like I can just move things somewhere else easily. I am somewhat at their mercy. I was, however ready to really make some noise and move up the ladder to get something done about the problem. I am happy that it didn't have to go that far.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Keith is very happy with his new lathe and although he spent a couple of hours checking it out, he didn't even really turn it on yet, as it was late by the time he was at that point. I am sure today that he will spend some additional time setting things up and give it a run. I am very excited for him.
> 
> At this point I am not going to get involved much with it. I have so much going right now that I don't think it would be wise to take on another aspect of woodworking yet. I need to prepare for the class next month, get some designs in the next catalog, and work on some of the painting project that I have started. Not to mention the videos. I also had wanted to do some chip carving and have the knives and everything I need to get started there. Oh, and the site desperately needs an update. I have had a couple of emails from customers that missed hearing from me last month because we were away.
> 
> So my plate is pretty full right now and I think it is a good idea to know when to say when. I can't believe it is May already and we are almost mid-year. It seems the older I get, the more quickly the years pass by.
> 
> My goals for the day are to get the box mailed out to the magazine and also do the project for Bernie. He is supposed to be by sometime this week and I had wanted to get it done over the weekend and I got caught up in doing the Horse Pull Toy. I also need to retake the pictures of the horse on a light background for the catalog. They prefer that over the dark one I used.
> 
> With that said I am going to get to things. It is good to be busy and have a variety of fun things to work on. It seems that life is pretty good these days and I am thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful too.


Hi Sheila !
I'm agreeing with Lee that you won't be able to resist playing on the lathe for too long . Keith will be on the saw . The lathe will be sitting there looking at you calling your name .
It seems you are very busy but it does beat being bored . I agree with you may is here a half year gone see how time fly's when you are having fun .


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Pretty Good Day*
> 
> Things got incredibly busy yesterday. I spent most of the morning getting things ready to ship to the magazine for the holiday issue. In the process, I knocked over one of the Rocking Reindeer figures and when it hit the floor, it broke.
> 
> Fortunately only the runner came off. I had used epoxy on it and the glue just let go. As I picked it up I dropped it again (sigh!) and the other runner snapped off in the same manner. (DOH!) So I scraped off the remaining glue from the pieces and proceeded to re-glue it together. I was grateful that the wood didn't break, but felt foolish nonetheless.
> 
> Next I needed to pack up the Reindeer Candle Tray and Charm set. Thankfully, Debbie at the magazine will purchase a candle for me so I don't have to ship one. The glass jar candles that I use with the trays are very heavy and they will certainly damage all the delicate wood pieces that would be shipped. The way that packages are handled through the mail could be a blog in itself! But as I was tying the ribbons and hanging the reindeer charms on them to get them ready to ship, I noticed that I had placed the loops on the reindeer on their backs and the weight from the antlers cause them to tilt forward, as if they were dive bombing. That would not do.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board for those. I redrew the piece(s) and put the loops on the antlers so they hung balanced and then had to cut and finish them all over again. I was glad that I caught it.
> 
> So much for shipping things out yesterday. :/
> 
> While waiting for glue to dry, I revised my Horse Pull Toy too. I did decide to stain the saddle brown, and while I was at it, I also stained the wheels. I added a string with a bead on the end and now it looks "finished". I am happy that I took these extra steps because I think it looks so much better. I also sent a picture of it to my main wholesaler, even though I know I missed the current deadline with it and I promptly received an email that she wanted it for this catalog anyway if I could get her the photos in the next day or so. That made me really happy.
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> By now it was mid-afternoon and the phone rang and we received news that Keith's lathe was in. The tools he ordered for it have been arriving all week and I know he was really excited about getting it. It was a beautiful, warm and sunny day so we put the top down on the car and headed to Yarmouth to go retrieve it. While in town, we did some shopping and errands and I was very happy that we didn't need to take an entire day to pick it up. It just fit perfectly in the back seat and it is times like this when I am very happy that we have a convertible because it was much easier just to lift it into the car with the top down.
> 
> We arrived home around 8:30 or so and not too long afterword, the phone rang again. This time it was the representative that I talked to last week from the company that hosts my web site. He informed me that the programmers there have fixed the problem with my site and everything will work properly in a day or so when they are finishing updating their software. I checked this morning, and it still isn't right, but he had said that it would take a day or so before the updates are all in effect. I'll take it.
> 
> I was very happy that they called. After being told that they were not working over the weekend, I saw no sense in calling them yesterday, but I had them at the top of the list today if things were still not working. At least it shows that they have some awareness. I felt as if my hands have been tied the last week on this issue, as it isn't like I can just move things somewhere else easily. I am somewhat at their mercy. I was, however ready to really make some noise and move up the ladder to get something done about the problem. I am happy that it didn't have to go that far.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Keith is very happy with his new lathe and although he spent a couple of hours checking it out, he didn't even really turn it on yet, as it was late by the time he was at that point. I am sure today that he will spend some additional time setting things up and give it a run. I am very excited for him.
> 
> At this point I am not going to get involved much with it. I have so much going right now that I don't think it would be wise to take on another aspect of woodworking yet. I need to prepare for the class next month, get some designs in the next catalog, and work on some of the painting project that I have started. Not to mention the videos. I also had wanted to do some chip carving and have the knives and everything I need to get started there. Oh, and the site desperately needs an update. I have had a couple of emails from customers that missed hearing from me last month because we were away.
> 
> So my plate is pretty full right now and I think it is a good idea to know when to say when. I can't believe it is May already and we are almost mid-year. It seems the older I get, the more quickly the years pass by.
> 
> My goals for the day are to get the box mailed out to the magazine and also do the project for Bernie. He is supposed to be by sometime this week and I had wanted to get it done over the weekend and I got caught up in doing the Horse Pull Toy. I also need to retake the pictures of the horse on a light background for the catalog. They prefer that over the dark one I used.
> 
> With that said I am going to get to things. It is good to be busy and have a variety of fun things to work on. It seems that life is pretty good these days and I am thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful too.


congrat´s with the new toy´s in house 
sorry to hear your little accident with the reindeer , glad it was easy to fix for you 
now you just have to sneak shoot a picture of Keith tearing hair out in consentrated thinking mode 
and show us …. LOL

have a great day playing around both of you 
Dennis


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Pretty Good Day*
> 
> Things got incredibly busy yesterday. I spent most of the morning getting things ready to ship to the magazine for the holiday issue. In the process, I knocked over one of the Rocking Reindeer figures and when it hit the floor, it broke.
> 
> Fortunately only the runner came off. I had used epoxy on it and the glue just let go. As I picked it up I dropped it again (sigh!) and the other runner snapped off in the same manner. (DOH!) So I scraped off the remaining glue from the pieces and proceeded to re-glue it together. I was grateful that the wood didn't break, but felt foolish nonetheless.
> 
> Next I needed to pack up the Reindeer Candle Tray and Charm set. Thankfully, Debbie at the magazine will purchase a candle for me so I don't have to ship one. The glass jar candles that I use with the trays are very heavy and they will certainly damage all the delicate wood pieces that would be shipped. The way that packages are handled through the mail could be a blog in itself! But as I was tying the ribbons and hanging the reindeer charms on them to get them ready to ship, I noticed that I had placed the loops on the reindeer on their backs and the weight from the antlers cause them to tilt forward, as if they were dive bombing. That would not do.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board for those. I redrew the piece(s) and put the loops on the antlers so they hung balanced and then had to cut and finish them all over again. I was glad that I caught it.
> 
> So much for shipping things out yesterday. :/
> 
> While waiting for glue to dry, I revised my Horse Pull Toy too. I did decide to stain the saddle brown, and while I was at it, I also stained the wheels. I added a string with a bead on the end and now it looks "finished". I am happy that I took these extra steps because I think it looks so much better. I also sent a picture of it to my main wholesaler, even though I know I missed the current deadline with it and I promptly received an email that she wanted it for this catalog anyway if I could get her the photos in the next day or so. That made me really happy.
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> By now it was mid-afternoon and the phone rang and we received news that Keith's lathe was in. The tools he ordered for it have been arriving all week and I know he was really excited about getting it. It was a beautiful, warm and sunny day so we put the top down on the car and headed to Yarmouth to go retrieve it. While in town, we did some shopping and errands and I was very happy that we didn't need to take an entire day to pick it up. It just fit perfectly in the back seat and it is times like this when I am very happy that we have a convertible because it was much easier just to lift it into the car with the top down.
> 
> We arrived home around 8:30 or so and not too long afterword, the phone rang again. This time it was the representative that I talked to last week from the company that hosts my web site. He informed me that the programmers there have fixed the problem with my site and everything will work properly in a day or so when they are finishing updating their software. I checked this morning, and it still isn't right, but he had said that it would take a day or so before the updates are all in effect. I'll take it.
> 
> I was very happy that they called. After being told that they were not working over the weekend, I saw no sense in calling them yesterday, but I had them at the top of the list today if things were still not working. At least it shows that they have some awareness. I felt as if my hands have been tied the last week on this issue, as it isn't like I can just move things somewhere else easily. I am somewhat at their mercy. I was, however ready to really make some noise and move up the ladder to get something done about the problem. I am happy that it didn't have to go that far.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Keith is very happy with his new lathe and although he spent a couple of hours checking it out, he didn't even really turn it on yet, as it was late by the time he was at that point. I am sure today that he will spend some additional time setting things up and give it a run. I am very excited for him.
> 
> At this point I am not going to get involved much with it. I have so much going right now that I don't think it would be wise to take on another aspect of woodworking yet. I need to prepare for the class next month, get some designs in the next catalog, and work on some of the painting project that I have started. Not to mention the videos. I also had wanted to do some chip carving and have the knives and everything I need to get started there. Oh, and the site desperately needs an update. I have had a couple of emails from customers that missed hearing from me last month because we were away.
> 
> So my plate is pretty full right now and I think it is a good idea to know when to say when. I can't believe it is May already and we are almost mid-year. It seems the older I get, the more quickly the years pass by.
> 
> My goals for the day are to get the box mailed out to the magazine and also do the project for Bernie. He is supposed to be by sometime this week and I had wanted to get it done over the weekend and I got caught up in doing the Horse Pull Toy. I also need to retake the pictures of the horse on a light background for the catalog. They prefer that over the dark one I used.
> 
> With that said I am going to get to things. It is good to be busy and have a variety of fun things to work on. It seems that life is pretty good these days and I am thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful too.


around these parts
we get back on the bronk
or bull
when we get throwed
you'all have some strange ways
up thata way

shore am glad you got on that there reindeer
not just once
but twice

and are rockin on

way to go ma'am


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Pretty Good Day*
> 
> Things got incredibly busy yesterday. I spent most of the morning getting things ready to ship to the magazine for the holiday issue. In the process, I knocked over one of the Rocking Reindeer figures and when it hit the floor, it broke.
> 
> Fortunately only the runner came off. I had used epoxy on it and the glue just let go. As I picked it up I dropped it again (sigh!) and the other runner snapped off in the same manner. (DOH!) So I scraped off the remaining glue from the pieces and proceeded to re-glue it together. I was grateful that the wood didn't break, but felt foolish nonetheless.
> 
> Next I needed to pack up the Reindeer Candle Tray and Charm set. Thankfully, Debbie at the magazine will purchase a candle for me so I don't have to ship one. The glass jar candles that I use with the trays are very heavy and they will certainly damage all the delicate wood pieces that would be shipped. The way that packages are handled through the mail could be a blog in itself! But as I was tying the ribbons and hanging the reindeer charms on them to get them ready to ship, I noticed that I had placed the loops on the reindeer on their backs and the weight from the antlers cause them to tilt forward, as if they were dive bombing. That would not do.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board for those. I redrew the piece(s) and put the loops on the antlers so they hung balanced and then had to cut and finish them all over again. I was glad that I caught it.
> 
> So much for shipping things out yesterday. :/
> 
> While waiting for glue to dry, I revised my Horse Pull Toy too. I did decide to stain the saddle brown, and while I was at it, I also stained the wheels. I added a string with a bead on the end and now it looks "finished". I am happy that I took these extra steps because I think it looks so much better. I also sent a picture of it to my main wholesaler, even though I know I missed the current deadline with it and I promptly received an email that she wanted it for this catalog anyway if I could get her the photos in the next day or so. That made me really happy.
> 
> 
> From SLD249 Antique Horse Pull Toy
> 
> By now it was mid-afternoon and the phone rang and we received news that Keith's lathe was in. The tools he ordered for it have been arriving all week and I know he was really excited about getting it. It was a beautiful, warm and sunny day so we put the top down on the car and headed to Yarmouth to go retrieve it. While in town, we did some shopping and errands and I was very happy that we didn't need to take an entire day to pick it up. It just fit perfectly in the back seat and it is times like this when I am very happy that we have a convertible because it was much easier just to lift it into the car with the top down.
> 
> We arrived home around 8:30 or so and not too long afterword, the phone rang again. This time it was the representative that I talked to last week from the company that hosts my web site. He informed me that the programmers there have fixed the problem with my site and everything will work properly in a day or so when they are finishing updating their software. I checked this morning, and it still isn't right, but he had said that it would take a day or so before the updates are all in effect. I'll take it.
> 
> I was very happy that they called. After being told that they were not working over the weekend, I saw no sense in calling them yesterday, but I had them at the top of the list today if things were still not working. At least it shows that they have some awareness. I felt as if my hands have been tied the last week on this issue, as it isn't like I can just move things somewhere else easily. I am somewhat at their mercy. I was, however ready to really make some noise and move up the ladder to get something done about the problem. I am happy that it didn't have to go that far.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Keith is very happy with his new lathe and although he spent a couple of hours checking it out, he didn't even really turn it on yet, as it was late by the time he was at that point. I am sure today that he will spend some additional time setting things up and give it a run. I am very excited for him.
> 
> At this point I am not going to get involved much with it. I have so much going right now that I don't think it would be wise to take on another aspect of woodworking yet. I need to prepare for the class next month, get some designs in the next catalog, and work on some of the painting project that I have started. Not to mention the videos. I also had wanted to do some chip carving and have the knives and everything I need to get started there. Oh, and the site desperately needs an update. I have had a couple of emails from customers that missed hearing from me last month because we were away.
> 
> So my plate is pretty full right now and I think it is a good idea to know when to say when. I can't believe it is May already and we are almost mid-year. It seems the older I get, the more quickly the years pass by.
> 
> My goals for the day are to get the box mailed out to the magazine and also do the project for Bernie. He is supposed to be by sometime this week and I had wanted to get it done over the weekend and I got caught up in doing the Horse Pull Toy. I also need to retake the pictures of the horse on a light background for the catalog. They prefer that over the dark one I used.
> 
> With that said I am going to get to things. It is good to be busy and have a variety of fun things to work on. It seems that life is pretty good these days and I am thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful too.


Awww! I love you guys!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*

I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.

When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.

Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.

I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.

Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.

With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.

Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.

I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.

I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.

Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:










He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.

He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:










I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.

And finally . . .

I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.

Much to do . . . much to do!

It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one. 

I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


Shelia , I know what you mean , by little things building up and overwhelm you . Some times these little jobs can take more time getting the tools and set up to do them , then the actual job . By writing a list sometime a job can be combine with another and does help .
Looks like Keith is enjoying himself. But I'm sure he won't want to sit like that all the time . Looking forward to seeing the pens


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


Hi Sheila;

I know what you mean by having to package things very well to have half a chance of arriving without damage.

We go to extremes when shipping our Ezee-Feed units. We used to use custom sized cardboard shipping boxes, but too many units got damaged during transport. I was beginning to believe the drivers were trying to get us to get a different shipper.

We started making crates out of 1/2" ultra lite MDF, with 1/4" luan plywood. We also use cardboard protectors, hot melt glued in place to hold things. While this does add to the cost of the product, it has almost eliminated any complaints of damage.

Keith looks comfortable on the floor, playing with his new lathe, but I bet he'll like having a cabinet or stand to place it on. That's a nice little bowl he did.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


 great to see you already working on it but don´t rush so much keith 
if you have waited until you had made the cabinet for it , it wuold have been 
so much more of a pleasure to to turn the first thing …. LOL
looking forward to hear more about the lathe and seing items from it in combination
with the scrollwork 
great to hear your site is up and running smothly again Sheila 
I expecting a little package myself in one of the next days from England
I am very excited in what shape it will arive after have been thruogh two country´s
best demolitionsystem … lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


Yes, he is planning on the building of the stand/cabinet right away. He just wanted to give it a little test run to see how it worked. He certainly isn't going to be sitting on the floor all the time to work!  It is just a matter of reorganizing a lot of stuff and making room for it.

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


that is a really nice lathe, and a nice size to start on, good luck kieth…


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


Hi Sheila.

Here's a tip for Keith. Put up a ring of curtain rods around his lathe area and hang some shower curtains from it to keep everything contained. They're cheap, and thge space at top and bottom allow good air circulation and heat dissipation.

As for shipping, ever try cutting 1/4 or 1/2 inch sheets of styrofoam to fit and then stack them in a box? Also, hobby shops that cater to the radio controlled model boat set carry a liquid foaming plastic. Lay out your pieces on a flat sheet, protect with waxed paper and then pour a bit of the mix in the box. It foams up to fill the voids.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Plain Busy (and a New Toy!)*
> 
> I must say that I am feeling a bit relieved today. There seemed to be a lot of little things piling up yesterday and I think it was getting to me a bit. Sometimes it is the small things that can add up and create anxiety. Each one of these things in itself was not really that big, but thinking about them all at once began to overwhelm me.
> 
> When I realized that stuff was getting to me, I sat down, made a list and began checking things off one by one as I accomplished what I needed to do. By the end of the day, I felt much better.
> 
> Days like that don't happen often, but it seems that sometimes the little things can pile up and before you know it, you are forgetting something or missing something that you need to do. I find the best way to deal with them is to take a breath and get better organized. I find that taking the time to sit down and make a list is well worth the time, because it allows me to think about the task at hand rather than worrying about what I may be forgetting to do.
> 
> I finally got my box packed up to ship out to the magazine today. That is always such a daunting task, so it seems. Packaging up delicate fretwork and sending it into the postal system (AND expecting it to arrive in tact) is something that has taken me years of practice to figure out. I think I have the process down now, but that was only after learning things the hard way.
> 
> Last year I even wrote an article on packaging and shipping, although my editor has yet to run it in the magazine. (I need to remind him of it - another thing to add to the list!) There are definitely ways to minimize damage when shipping and when I implement them, I am fairly successful at getting things to their destination in good shape. Nothing is worse than hearing that my hard work was damaged in shipping.
> 
> With that out of the way, I needed to call a couple of customers and get some orders out. I always like talking to customers, as more times than not I hear of their latest ventures in regards to woodworking and which projects they are making. This feedback is valuable to me because it not only tells me what is going over well with people, but also what people may be looking for in the future. Many times when talking to my customers, I find that by the time our conversation is done, I have made another friend. It is a really good part of my business.
> 
> Keith spent the day working on getting his new lathe set up. I am trying to talk him into doing a tool gloat on it, but I think he wants to wait until everything is in place to do so. He is very meticulous about things and I am sure that once he has built the stand and the cabinet to store it in, he will be happy to share.
> 
> I can say from my own observation that I am quite impressed with it. It is just about the size of the new scroll saw and it runs very quiet. It is a General International variable speed maxi-lathe vs+ (model 25-200 M1). I can't believe how smooth and quiet it runs. He has only tried it out on the floor in the corner of the kitchen, but honestly the scroll saw makes more noise than it does.
> 
> I know the kitchen isn't an optimal place to do lathe work, but we have all smooth laminate flooring and he was working in the far corner away from the counters and stove and such and after about two minutes with "the monster" (the shop vac) everything was clean. He only turned a couple of things, but I think for the time being at least, it is very workable and will be OK.
> 
> Dennis asked me to sneak a picture of him at the lathe, so I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the day preparing some pen blanks of plain maple and getting his new tools in order. He made a nice slimline pen, which I think is awesome and then we even drilled out some blanks on the scroll saw to fill with epoxy that was tinted with acrylic paint to experiment and see how they would come out. Keith tried a couple of crosses and I of course did a cat. The epoxy is drying so we won't be able to turn them until later today or tomorrow. I promise to show them to you all.
> 
> He also tried turning a small hollow bowl, which looks like a finger bowl for the kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cute and it made me happy to see Keith so happy and excited. He set up several pen blanks to work on today and I think we have created a monster! With his being so particular and detail-minded, I can only imagine the beautiful things that he will create in the future. It will be fun to see for sure.
> 
> And finally . . .
> 
> I was thrilled when last night right before retiring I tried the site and it actually worked. Hallelujah!!! Now I can spend the next couple of days preparing the update for it. With being gone the beginning of April, I didn't update it last month at all. I have a couple of new items to post and I want to change the free pattern too. I also want to change the sales so that my customers can stay interested during the warmer months.
> 
> Much to do . . . much to do!
> 
> It looks like it is going to be another nice day outside, although it is a bit overcast. I bar-b-qued yesterday for the first time of the year and made some great ribs on the grill. I am ready for some summer cooking and the outdoors. The only negative about things are the bugs are also enjoying the nice weather. Time to get out the bug spray. I remember last year someone told me about something you can hook on your belt, but I haven't been able to locate it yet. Please PM me if you remember this or have any information regarding it, as I would like to get one.
> 
> I hope to accomplish a lot today. I have more ideas for different projects and need to get moving on them. It looks to be a busy day. I hope you all have a great one!


I used to work as a shipper/receiver for a retail camera company. I got really good at packaging fragile cameras, enlargers and such to be shipped all over rural Manitoba (including bushpilot deliveries up north). A smashed camera is expensive and a real hit to the reputation of the store, so I had a lot of motivation to do it right 

I've got to stop reading about how much fun lathework is…Jen is pretty tolerant of my tool habit, but…

Good to see you're back in the swing of things, hopefully the irritating little things always remain small for your!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Many Business Decisions to Make*

Yesterday we spent most of the day updating the website. Although there were not loads of new items, there were enough to give people a variety of new items to work on. I also switched the free pattern that I am giving away. This month I am offering a couple of mini songbird plaques that are self-framing. They have the option of coloring them in with some acrylic paint and hopefully it will encourage others to get their feet wet with painting a bit. I suppose the teacher inside me always wants to encourage others to expand their creativity.

While updating the site, I began thinking about some things and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion on something that I am trying to decide.

Most of you know that I also paint. When I first acquired a website, I naturally wanted it to focus on all of the things that I could offer people, both in the scroll sawing and also the painting areas. When initially setting up the site, I had everything pretty much meshed together. For several years it did not seem to be a big issue, as my site was very much an afterthought in my business and I spent little time updating it or developing it at all. Naturally, the sales reflected that and they were quite bleak.

A year or so ago, when we decided that we were wasting a valuable resource for my company by not working regularly on the site, we began the process of revamping it and reorganizing it. My partner is a wonderful organizer, as you all have seen and he felt that there was too much distraction to have so much painting stuff enmeshed with the woodworking side of the site. I did agree with him, as woodworking is my mainstay and the sales from my woodworking patterns are a priority for my business.

However, that isn't to say that there is not a need (and desire) from my woodworking customers to want painting information, supplies and patterns. After all, the two fields are closely related. There are many painters that are looking for interesting wood to paint on and also many scroll sawyers that want to explore ways to add color and interest to their projects. Just last week I had a customer tell me that he sells many candle tray sets that I have designed, and every one he sells are the ones that are tinted. He wants me to include coloring instructions in more of my patterns, and he is not the first one to ask me to do so.

I also saw more evidence of this when I attended the show. Most of the painting class participants were those who already did woodworking and were looking for new ways to make their wood stand out. Many of them also just wanted to learn to paint. I see the need of pursuing both is definitely there.

I suppose that the perfect answer would be to have two websites. Although that is far from perfect as far as I am concerned. Besides the cost of my time in maintaining two separate sites, there is also the financial cost. Also, it would channel customers to one or the other and I feel that I would lose potential business on both sides.

I have divided the painting portions of my site and tried to keep them quite separate from the woodworking side of my website, but I think they still need to be right there for those who are interested. As I am developing more patterns in both scroll sawing and also painting, I want (and need) a forum where they can be showcased and my crossover customers can easily enjoy both aspects of my business.

With the addition of patterns such as my Skating Pond Set and soon Snowflake Puzzle that I designed for Monika Brint (the decorative painting artist) they will bring more new people from both areas to my site. Monika just informed me that she is using the other snowflake (she made two) for a project she submitted to The Decorative Painter Magazine, the publication for the Society of Decorative Painters which has many members world wide. She is naming my company as the source for the wood, and it should bring in an entirely new clientele from all over the world. I also want to use this surface and develop patterns myself and sell both them and the surface to all those potential customers. There is lots to consider.

I need to get to an appointment today, but I also wanted to ask you if any of you have had experience with selling on Etsy. Many say it is better than Ebay and I was wondering if you would share your opinions with me. I have prints and note cards of my fine art paintings and I wish to market them the best way possible. I don't know whether to just have a link on my site to an Etsy account, which is where I am leaning and then I can link back to the site from the Etsy account to gain more exposure to new people and perhaps bring more to my site ultimately. That way it won't water down the site either and will keep the finished items separate. What do you think?

As my business continues to grow, I know I have many decisions such as these to make. It is sometimes difficult to have such a diversification of things, but I also feel that it is a good thing. I have many other prototypes and one of a kind things that I would like to sell instead of having them wind up in a box or ruined. You can imagine the pile of things that I am accumulating.

Any thoughts from you are welcome. I always appreciate your input and ideas. I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Business Decisions to Make*
> 
> Yesterday we spent most of the day updating the website. Although there were not loads of new items, there were enough to give people a variety of new items to work on. I also switched the free pattern that I am giving away. This month I am offering a couple of mini songbird plaques that are self-framing. They have the option of coloring them in with some acrylic paint and hopefully it will encourage others to get their feet wet with painting a bit. I suppose the teacher inside me always wants to encourage others to expand their creativity.
> 
> While updating the site, I began thinking about some things and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion on something that I am trying to decide.
> 
> Most of you know that I also paint. When I first acquired a website, I naturally wanted it to focus on all of the things that I could offer people, both in the scroll sawing and also the painting areas. When initially setting up the site, I had everything pretty much meshed together. For several years it did not seem to be a big issue, as my site was very much an afterthought in my business and I spent little time updating it or developing it at all. Naturally, the sales reflected that and they were quite bleak.
> 
> A year or so ago, when we decided that we were wasting a valuable resource for my company by not working regularly on the site, we began the process of revamping it and reorganizing it. My partner is a wonderful organizer, as you all have seen and he felt that there was too much distraction to have so much painting stuff enmeshed with the woodworking side of the site. I did agree with him, as woodworking is my mainstay and the sales from my woodworking patterns are a priority for my business.
> 
> However, that isn't to say that there is not a need (and desire) from my woodworking customers to want painting information, supplies and patterns. After all, the two fields are closely related. There are many painters that are looking for interesting wood to paint on and also many scroll sawyers that want to explore ways to add color and interest to their projects. Just last week I had a customer tell me that he sells many candle tray sets that I have designed, and every one he sells are the ones that are tinted. He wants me to include coloring instructions in more of my patterns, and he is not the first one to ask me to do so.
> 
> I also saw more evidence of this when I attended the show. Most of the painting class participants were those who already did woodworking and were looking for new ways to make their wood stand out. Many of them also just wanted to learn to paint. I see the need of pursuing both is definitely there.
> 
> I suppose that the perfect answer would be to have two websites. Although that is far from perfect as far as I am concerned. Besides the cost of my time in maintaining two separate sites, there is also the financial cost. Also, it would channel customers to one or the other and I feel that I would lose potential business on both sides.
> 
> I have divided the painting portions of my site and tried to keep them quite separate from the woodworking side of my website, but I think they still need to be right there for those who are interested. As I am developing more patterns in both scroll sawing and also painting, I want (and need) a forum where they can be showcased and my crossover customers can easily enjoy both aspects of my business.
> 
> With the addition of patterns such as my Skating Pond Set and soon Snowflake Puzzle that I designed for Monika Brint (the decorative painting artist) they will bring more new people from both areas to my site. Monika just informed me that she is using the other snowflake (she made two) for a project she submitted to The Decorative Painter Magazine, the publication for the Society of Decorative Painters which has many members world wide. She is naming my company as the source for the wood, and it should bring in an entirely new clientele from all over the world. I also want to use this surface and develop patterns myself and sell both them and the surface to all those potential customers. There is lots to consider.
> 
> I need to get to an appointment today, but I also wanted to ask you if any of you have had experience with selling on Etsy. Many say it is better than Ebay and I was wondering if you would share your opinions with me. I have prints and note cards of my fine art paintings and I wish to market them the best way possible. I don't know whether to just have a link on my site to an Etsy account, which is where I am leaning and then I can link back to the site from the Etsy account to gain more exposure to new people and perhaps bring more to my site ultimately. That way it won't water down the site either and will keep the finished items separate. What do you think?
> 
> As my business continues to grow, I know I have many decisions such as these to make. It is sometimes difficult to have such a diversification of things, but I also feel that it is a good thing. I have many other prototypes and one of a kind things that I would like to sell instead of having them wind up in a box or ruined. You can imagine the pile of things that I am accumulating.
> 
> Any thoughts from you are welcome. I always appreciate your input and ideas. I hope you all have a great day today.


Morning Sheila… I been asking around lately about ETSY as well. So far most the feedback I have recieved was quite positive about it. Cheap to list a product (believe it is 20 cents) and they charge 3.5% of sale for commission. Now don't hold me to that seeing how I don't even have an account, but I did talk to quite a few folks about it. I hear a larger store does better (more stuff for sale) and it has a pretty decent traffic through it. I even heard from some friends how much they love it from the buyers point (which is good for us who build the stuff). I am sure there is folks on here with much more info than what i came up with. I been debating doing the same thing…. With my small projects….

Good luck and ask around everywhere ETSY…. More info the better…


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Business Decisions to Make*
> 
> Yesterday we spent most of the day updating the website. Although there were not loads of new items, there were enough to give people a variety of new items to work on. I also switched the free pattern that I am giving away. This month I am offering a couple of mini songbird plaques that are self-framing. They have the option of coloring them in with some acrylic paint and hopefully it will encourage others to get their feet wet with painting a bit. I suppose the teacher inside me always wants to encourage others to expand their creativity.
> 
> While updating the site, I began thinking about some things and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion on something that I am trying to decide.
> 
> Most of you know that I also paint. When I first acquired a website, I naturally wanted it to focus on all of the things that I could offer people, both in the scroll sawing and also the painting areas. When initially setting up the site, I had everything pretty much meshed together. For several years it did not seem to be a big issue, as my site was very much an afterthought in my business and I spent little time updating it or developing it at all. Naturally, the sales reflected that and they were quite bleak.
> 
> A year or so ago, when we decided that we were wasting a valuable resource for my company by not working regularly on the site, we began the process of revamping it and reorganizing it. My partner is a wonderful organizer, as you all have seen and he felt that there was too much distraction to have so much painting stuff enmeshed with the woodworking side of the site. I did agree with him, as woodworking is my mainstay and the sales from my woodworking patterns are a priority for my business.
> 
> However, that isn't to say that there is not a need (and desire) from my woodworking customers to want painting information, supplies and patterns. After all, the two fields are closely related. There are many painters that are looking for interesting wood to paint on and also many scroll sawyers that want to explore ways to add color and interest to their projects. Just last week I had a customer tell me that he sells many candle tray sets that I have designed, and every one he sells are the ones that are tinted. He wants me to include coloring instructions in more of my patterns, and he is not the first one to ask me to do so.
> 
> I also saw more evidence of this when I attended the show. Most of the painting class participants were those who already did woodworking and were looking for new ways to make their wood stand out. Many of them also just wanted to learn to paint. I see the need of pursuing both is definitely there.
> 
> I suppose that the perfect answer would be to have two websites. Although that is far from perfect as far as I am concerned. Besides the cost of my time in maintaining two separate sites, there is also the financial cost. Also, it would channel customers to one or the other and I feel that I would lose potential business on both sides.
> 
> I have divided the painting portions of my site and tried to keep them quite separate from the woodworking side of my website, but I think they still need to be right there for those who are interested. As I am developing more patterns in both scroll sawing and also painting, I want (and need) a forum where they can be showcased and my crossover customers can easily enjoy both aspects of my business.
> 
> With the addition of patterns such as my Skating Pond Set and soon Snowflake Puzzle that I designed for Monika Brint (the decorative painting artist) they will bring more new people from both areas to my site. Monika just informed me that she is using the other snowflake (she made two) for a project she submitted to The Decorative Painter Magazine, the publication for the Society of Decorative Painters which has many members world wide. She is naming my company as the source for the wood, and it should bring in an entirely new clientele from all over the world. I also want to use this surface and develop patterns myself and sell both them and the surface to all those potential customers. There is lots to consider.
> 
> I need to get to an appointment today, but I also wanted to ask you if any of you have had experience with selling on Etsy. Many say it is better than Ebay and I was wondering if you would share your opinions with me. I have prints and note cards of my fine art paintings and I wish to market them the best way possible. I don't know whether to just have a link on my site to an Etsy account, which is where I am leaning and then I can link back to the site from the Etsy account to gain more exposure to new people and perhaps bring more to my site ultimately. That way it won't water down the site either and will keep the finished items separate. What do you think?
> 
> As my business continues to grow, I know I have many decisions such as these to make. It is sometimes difficult to have such a diversification of things, but I also feel that it is a good thing. I have many other prototypes and one of a kind things that I would like to sell instead of having them wind up in a box or ruined. You can imagine the pile of things that I am accumulating.
> 
> Any thoughts from you are welcome. I always appreciate your input and ideas. I hope you all have a great day today.


Good morning Sheila,
I have an Etsy account that I let go dormant due to the lack of sales. Dan is right, it is inexpenisve to list and commission. I just couldn't keep going with it and a website. I may reactivate at a later date. As to your web site, it is my opinion it should stay as 1. Even though I am a woodworker I enjoy your painting too. My wife (the Toler) keeps track of it also. So my vote is 1 site.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Business Decisions to Make*
> 
> Yesterday we spent most of the day updating the website. Although there were not loads of new items, there were enough to give people a variety of new items to work on. I also switched the free pattern that I am giving away. This month I am offering a couple of mini songbird plaques that are self-framing. They have the option of coloring them in with some acrylic paint and hopefully it will encourage others to get their feet wet with painting a bit. I suppose the teacher inside me always wants to encourage others to expand their creativity.
> 
> While updating the site, I began thinking about some things and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion on something that I am trying to decide.
> 
> Most of you know that I also paint. When I first acquired a website, I naturally wanted it to focus on all of the things that I could offer people, both in the scroll sawing and also the painting areas. When initially setting up the site, I had everything pretty much meshed together. For several years it did not seem to be a big issue, as my site was very much an afterthought in my business and I spent little time updating it or developing it at all. Naturally, the sales reflected that and they were quite bleak.
> 
> A year or so ago, when we decided that we were wasting a valuable resource for my company by not working regularly on the site, we began the process of revamping it and reorganizing it. My partner is a wonderful organizer, as you all have seen and he felt that there was too much distraction to have so much painting stuff enmeshed with the woodworking side of the site. I did agree with him, as woodworking is my mainstay and the sales from my woodworking patterns are a priority for my business.
> 
> However, that isn't to say that there is not a need (and desire) from my woodworking customers to want painting information, supplies and patterns. After all, the two fields are closely related. There are many painters that are looking for interesting wood to paint on and also many scroll sawyers that want to explore ways to add color and interest to their projects. Just last week I had a customer tell me that he sells many candle tray sets that I have designed, and every one he sells are the ones that are tinted. He wants me to include coloring instructions in more of my patterns, and he is not the first one to ask me to do so.
> 
> I also saw more evidence of this when I attended the show. Most of the painting class participants were those who already did woodworking and were looking for new ways to make their wood stand out. Many of them also just wanted to learn to paint. I see the need of pursuing both is definitely there.
> 
> I suppose that the perfect answer would be to have two websites. Although that is far from perfect as far as I am concerned. Besides the cost of my time in maintaining two separate sites, there is also the financial cost. Also, it would channel customers to one or the other and I feel that I would lose potential business on both sides.
> 
> I have divided the painting portions of my site and tried to keep them quite separate from the woodworking side of my website, but I think they still need to be right there for those who are interested. As I am developing more patterns in both scroll sawing and also painting, I want (and need) a forum where they can be showcased and my crossover customers can easily enjoy both aspects of my business.
> 
> With the addition of patterns such as my Skating Pond Set and soon Snowflake Puzzle that I designed for Monika Brint (the decorative painting artist) they will bring more new people from both areas to my site. Monika just informed me that she is using the other snowflake (she made two) for a project she submitted to The Decorative Painter Magazine, the publication for the Society of Decorative Painters which has many members world wide. She is naming my company as the source for the wood, and it should bring in an entirely new clientele from all over the world. I also want to use this surface and develop patterns myself and sell both them and the surface to all those potential customers. There is lots to consider.
> 
> I need to get to an appointment today, but I also wanted to ask you if any of you have had experience with selling on Etsy. Many say it is better than Ebay and I was wondering if you would share your opinions with me. I have prints and note cards of my fine art paintings and I wish to market them the best way possible. I don't know whether to just have a link on my site to an Etsy account, which is where I am leaning and then I can link back to the site from the Etsy account to gain more exposure to new people and perhaps bring more to my site ultimately. That way it won't water down the site either and will keep the finished items separate. What do you think?
> 
> As my business continues to grow, I know I have many decisions such as these to make. It is sometimes difficult to have such a diversification of things, but I also feel that it is a good thing. I have many other prototypes and one of a kind things that I would like to sell instead of having them wind up in a box or ruined. You can imagine the pile of things that I am accumulating.
> 
> Any thoughts from you are welcome. I always appreciate your input and ideas. I hope you all have a great day today.


I have an ETSY account and have had a few sales. The nice thing about ETSY is that they have a lot of traffic so you have the potential to be seen by lots of people who are looking for cool hand made stuff. 
It can be a little hard to stand out from everyone else on the site. I have read that the solution to this is lots of posting on their forums, I don't take the time for that (but I don't have to sell, I don't know what it would be like if I needed to make sales). I love the low fees. 
I think that as a buyer the atmospher at ETSY is far better then EBAY. I have also been suprised at the number of times I have told people I'm on ETSY and their response is "I love ETSY".


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Business Decisions to Make*
> 
> Yesterday we spent most of the day updating the website. Although there were not loads of new items, there were enough to give people a variety of new items to work on. I also switched the free pattern that I am giving away. This month I am offering a couple of mini songbird plaques that are self-framing. They have the option of coloring them in with some acrylic paint and hopefully it will encourage others to get their feet wet with painting a bit. I suppose the teacher inside me always wants to encourage others to expand their creativity.
> 
> While updating the site, I began thinking about some things and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion on something that I am trying to decide.
> 
> Most of you know that I also paint. When I first acquired a website, I naturally wanted it to focus on all of the things that I could offer people, both in the scroll sawing and also the painting areas. When initially setting up the site, I had everything pretty much meshed together. For several years it did not seem to be a big issue, as my site was very much an afterthought in my business and I spent little time updating it or developing it at all. Naturally, the sales reflected that and they were quite bleak.
> 
> A year or so ago, when we decided that we were wasting a valuable resource for my company by not working regularly on the site, we began the process of revamping it and reorganizing it. My partner is a wonderful organizer, as you all have seen and he felt that there was too much distraction to have so much painting stuff enmeshed with the woodworking side of the site. I did agree with him, as woodworking is my mainstay and the sales from my woodworking patterns are a priority for my business.
> 
> However, that isn't to say that there is not a need (and desire) from my woodworking customers to want painting information, supplies and patterns. After all, the two fields are closely related. There are many painters that are looking for interesting wood to paint on and also many scroll sawyers that want to explore ways to add color and interest to their projects. Just last week I had a customer tell me that he sells many candle tray sets that I have designed, and every one he sells are the ones that are tinted. He wants me to include coloring instructions in more of my patterns, and he is not the first one to ask me to do so.
> 
> I also saw more evidence of this when I attended the show. Most of the painting class participants were those who already did woodworking and were looking for new ways to make their wood stand out. Many of them also just wanted to learn to paint. I see the need of pursuing both is definitely there.
> 
> I suppose that the perfect answer would be to have two websites. Although that is far from perfect as far as I am concerned. Besides the cost of my time in maintaining two separate sites, there is also the financial cost. Also, it would channel customers to one or the other and I feel that I would lose potential business on both sides.
> 
> I have divided the painting portions of my site and tried to keep them quite separate from the woodworking side of my website, but I think they still need to be right there for those who are interested. As I am developing more patterns in both scroll sawing and also painting, I want (and need) a forum where they can be showcased and my crossover customers can easily enjoy both aspects of my business.
> 
> With the addition of patterns such as my Skating Pond Set and soon Snowflake Puzzle that I designed for Monika Brint (the decorative painting artist) they will bring more new people from both areas to my site. Monika just informed me that she is using the other snowflake (she made two) for a project she submitted to The Decorative Painter Magazine, the publication for the Society of Decorative Painters which has many members world wide. She is naming my company as the source for the wood, and it should bring in an entirely new clientele from all over the world. I also want to use this surface and develop patterns myself and sell both them and the surface to all those potential customers. There is lots to consider.
> 
> I need to get to an appointment today, but I also wanted to ask you if any of you have had experience with selling on Etsy. Many say it is better than Ebay and I was wondering if you would share your opinions with me. I have prints and note cards of my fine art paintings and I wish to market them the best way possible. I don't know whether to just have a link on my site to an Etsy account, which is where I am leaning and then I can link back to the site from the Etsy account to gain more exposure to new people and perhaps bring more to my site ultimately. That way it won't water down the site either and will keep the finished items separate. What do you think?
> 
> As my business continues to grow, I know I have many decisions such as these to make. It is sometimes difficult to have such a diversification of things, but I also feel that it is a good thing. I have many other prototypes and one of a kind things that I would like to sell instead of having them wind up in a box or ruined. You can imagine the pile of things that I am accumulating.
> 
> Any thoughts from you are welcome. I always appreciate your input and ideas. I hope you all have a great day today.


Thanks, to you all. So far, I am still debating on whether to do one or the other (or BOTH!) The Etsy site would be mainly for my note cards and prints of my original paintings, and then have a place to sell the one of a kind prototypes that I make of each design. I just have BOXES of stuff around here and it either gets damaged or I give it away. It is sad to see how much of it falls into the damaged category. Even if I priced things kind of low, I would rather see them go to a good home than be ruined. I am not sure if there is a place to sell these type of items on my own site. I don't want it overwhelming. The new site is quite easy to navigate though and since re-doing it, the categories are quite clear. I am leaning toward trying both, as the new people from the Etsy site will possibly be drawn to the regular site. I appreciate all this information! 

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Business Decisions to Make*
> 
> Yesterday we spent most of the day updating the website. Although there were not loads of new items, there were enough to give people a variety of new items to work on. I also switched the free pattern that I am giving away. This month I am offering a couple of mini songbird plaques that are self-framing. They have the option of coloring them in with some acrylic paint and hopefully it will encourage others to get their feet wet with painting a bit. I suppose the teacher inside me always wants to encourage others to expand their creativity.
> 
> While updating the site, I began thinking about some things and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion on something that I am trying to decide.
> 
> Most of you know that I also paint. When I first acquired a website, I naturally wanted it to focus on all of the things that I could offer people, both in the scroll sawing and also the painting areas. When initially setting up the site, I had everything pretty much meshed together. For several years it did not seem to be a big issue, as my site was very much an afterthought in my business and I spent little time updating it or developing it at all. Naturally, the sales reflected that and they were quite bleak.
> 
> A year or so ago, when we decided that we were wasting a valuable resource for my company by not working regularly on the site, we began the process of revamping it and reorganizing it. My partner is a wonderful organizer, as you all have seen and he felt that there was too much distraction to have so much painting stuff enmeshed with the woodworking side of the site. I did agree with him, as woodworking is my mainstay and the sales from my woodworking patterns are a priority for my business.
> 
> However, that isn't to say that there is not a need (and desire) from my woodworking customers to want painting information, supplies and patterns. After all, the two fields are closely related. There are many painters that are looking for interesting wood to paint on and also many scroll sawyers that want to explore ways to add color and interest to their projects. Just last week I had a customer tell me that he sells many candle tray sets that I have designed, and every one he sells are the ones that are tinted. He wants me to include coloring instructions in more of my patterns, and he is not the first one to ask me to do so.
> 
> I also saw more evidence of this when I attended the show. Most of the painting class participants were those who already did woodworking and were looking for new ways to make their wood stand out. Many of them also just wanted to learn to paint. I see the need of pursuing both is definitely there.
> 
> I suppose that the perfect answer would be to have two websites. Although that is far from perfect as far as I am concerned. Besides the cost of my time in maintaining two separate sites, there is also the financial cost. Also, it would channel customers to one or the other and I feel that I would lose potential business on both sides.
> 
> I have divided the painting portions of my site and tried to keep them quite separate from the woodworking side of my website, but I think they still need to be right there for those who are interested. As I am developing more patterns in both scroll sawing and also painting, I want (and need) a forum where they can be showcased and my crossover customers can easily enjoy both aspects of my business.
> 
> With the addition of patterns such as my Skating Pond Set and soon Snowflake Puzzle that I designed for Monika Brint (the decorative painting artist) they will bring more new people from both areas to my site. Monika just informed me that she is using the other snowflake (she made two) for a project she submitted to The Decorative Painter Magazine, the publication for the Society of Decorative Painters which has many members world wide. She is naming my company as the source for the wood, and it should bring in an entirely new clientele from all over the world. I also want to use this surface and develop patterns myself and sell both them and the surface to all those potential customers. There is lots to consider.
> 
> I need to get to an appointment today, but I also wanted to ask you if any of you have had experience with selling on Etsy. Many say it is better than Ebay and I was wondering if you would share your opinions with me. I have prints and note cards of my fine art paintings and I wish to market them the best way possible. I don't know whether to just have a link on my site to an Etsy account, which is where I am leaning and then I can link back to the site from the Etsy account to gain more exposure to new people and perhaps bring more to my site ultimately. That way it won't water down the site either and will keep the finished items separate. What do you think?
> 
> As my business continues to grow, I know I have many decisions such as these to make. It is sometimes difficult to have such a diversification of things, but I also feel that it is a good thing. I have many other prototypes and one of a kind things that I would like to sell instead of having them wind up in a box or ruined. You can imagine the pile of things that I am accumulating.
> 
> Any thoughts from you are welcome. I always appreciate your input and ideas. I hope you all have a great day today.


Sheila -

If you are getting a fair amount of business directly, you probably don't need Etsy as an additional marketing channel. You should think of it more as a way to market your work, and you have a big advantage in terms of being published in magazines and being visible here.

While it is sad to say this, you should probably blog on your own web site (more than here), set up a YouTube channel, and cross post blog entries to Facebook, Picasa, and Twitter and elsewhere (as long as they don't get mad at you). A blog gets you subscribers and direct customer interaction - after all, this article has been read almost 100 times today, so far.

Don't start another web site. It will just split your brand. Create multiple sections on your site for different products and services and don't be afraid to cross-link them and tie them together.

You may want to experiment with Google Adword ads, but I'm not sure what scroll saw/decorative painting template phrases would cost.

There is no need to add additional channels if your own is doing well. Work on increasing your visibility and see what works. Create promotions with different sites and channels to see where people are coming from (those who buy, not just visitors). See if your magazine's will throw in a promotion code in your articles (10$ off before June 30th or some such) to see if you are getting real customers there. The magazine would like that kind of data too.

Ask your customers how they found you. You may be surprised. (needless to say, look at your web site stats for referrers, etc.)

Measure and track everything. A good friend got a deal on the local newspaper/magazine, put a promotion code in for tracking and had no conversions… and stopped that marketing effort pretty fast!

Heck, add a code for your Lumberjocks buddies 

Best of luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Deciding*

I want to start off thanking you for sharing your experiences on Etsy yesterday. I received several messages, as well as what was posted here and I am still deciding what I am going to do. One thing that I noticed on Etsy is that they discourage you from posting a link to your own website (unless i am reading it wrong.) If that is the case, then I don't think I am going to do anything there. They say it would display "avoidance of fees" but I don't feel that would be my motivation. The way that I was thinking about it was that it would be that is would show my products to an entirely different type of clientele than what I normally have and perhaps bring in some new blood to my site. I only plan to sell the note cards and prints of my paintings on Etsy, as well as one of a kind samples. This would keep the site neat and focused on the patterns that I am selling. However, if I can't even have a link to my site on my Etsy page, then all it would be doing would be making more work for me, not to mention paying fees to list - small as they are - when I have a fully functional site up and running. I think that will be the deal breaker.

Right now, based on what I have learned, I am leaning toward creating a page on my own site for selling these note cards, prints and prototypes. Even though the prototypes will be one of a kind items, I think that would be the best way to go with them. After all, I already pay for the site and if Etsy isn't going to allow me to link back to it, why should I pay the fees to post there at all. The only real advantage that I can see would be to link back to the main site and perhaps earn more customers.

I may experiment with one or two items, just to see how it goes and if there are any results in getting new traffic to my site. I didn't have a lot of time yesterday to look into it, but I will do more so today. Again, if any of you have had Etsy experience and would like to share information, I would appreciate it very much.

I spent the bulk of yesterday completing the new pattern packets for a couple of the new items on the site. One item was a new basket by Keith and the other was the Antique Horse Pull Toy. These each took quite a while to do because they aren't just flat cutting. They involve building the project itself and were slightly more complicated than my average patterns. I included several pictures in each of the patterns to better help explain the processes used to make each of these projects.

I find that I am having a tendency to add more pictures in all of my patterns. It isn't necessarily that the projects are that much more complicated, but I feel that it helps my customers (especially those new to scroll sawing) better understand the process and learn. It is natural lately that I take photographs as I go along and build new items. The Antique Horse wound up with 20 step-by-step photos to help people build it. With the printing system that I use, and also the fact that I send most of my patterns electronically, I am finding that there is no real increase in the cost of producing these patterns with more pages or pictures, yet the benefits are much higher for the customer.

Yes, it uses more paper and ink, but unless I were printing and shipping 400 copies, it really doesn't make a difference. When I used to sell hard copies to wholesalers, this would have been too costly to do so. However, now my wholesalers print in house and the patterns don't need to be double shipped (me to the wholesalers and then the wholesaler to the customer) so the number of pages isn't really an issue anymore. Besides, since I am selling them at retail cost, I can afford to have more pages and color, even if I need to send hard copies to them or if they are on sale. It is a win/win for everyone, I believe. I think it makes for an overall better product.

Today I need to get the newsletter out to my email customers. I like to have that done by the weekend. I also will be perhaps putting a few trial items for sale and create a new page on the site for those one of a kind things and prints and note cards. After all, I will lose nothing but a little time to try. It will be good to test the water and see what people think of it. Of course, I always appreciate your opinion too.

The weekend is upon us already. This week surely went by quickly. When I look back and assess things, I do see that I accomplished a lot, but I wish I could have done a bit more. I suppose that will always be the case.

I hope you enjoy your Friday. Thanks again for your thoughts and please feel free to post here or message me if you wish to share your ideas. It is very helpful to hear of your own experiences.

Have a great day!


----------



## bubbyboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Deciding*
> 
> I want to start off thanking you for sharing your experiences on Etsy yesterday. I received several messages, as well as what was posted here and I am still deciding what I am going to do. One thing that I noticed on Etsy is that they discourage you from posting a link to your own website (unless i am reading it wrong.) If that is the case, then I don't think I am going to do anything there. They say it would display "avoidance of fees" but I don't feel that would be my motivation. The way that I was thinking about it was that it would be that is would show my products to an entirely different type of clientele than what I normally have and perhaps bring in some new blood to my site. I only plan to sell the note cards and prints of my paintings on Etsy, as well as one of a kind samples. This would keep the site neat and focused on the patterns that I am selling. However, if I can't even have a link to my site on my Etsy page, then all it would be doing would be making more work for me, not to mention paying fees to list - small as they are - when I have a fully functional site up and running. I think that will be the deal breaker.
> 
> Right now, based on what I have learned, I am leaning toward creating a page on my own site for selling these note cards, prints and prototypes. Even though the prototypes will be one of a kind items, I think that would be the best way to go with them. After all, I already pay for the site and if Etsy isn't going to allow me to link back to it, why should I pay the fees to post there at all. The only real advantage that I can see would be to link back to the main site and perhaps earn more customers.
> 
> I may experiment with one or two items, just to see how it goes and if there are any results in getting new traffic to my site. I didn't have a lot of time yesterday to look into it, but I will do more so today. Again, if any of you have had Etsy experience and would like to share information, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday completing the new pattern packets for a couple of the new items on the site. One item was a new basket by Keith and the other was the Antique Horse Pull Toy. These each took quite a while to do because they aren't just flat cutting. They involve building the project itself and were slightly more complicated than my average patterns. I included several pictures in each of the patterns to better help explain the processes used to make each of these projects.
> 
> I find that I am having a tendency to add more pictures in all of my patterns. It isn't necessarily that the projects are that much more complicated, but I feel that it helps my customers (especially those new to scroll sawing) better understand the process and learn. It is natural lately that I take photographs as I go along and build new items. The Antique Horse wound up with 20 step-by-step photos to help people build it. With the printing system that I use, and also the fact that I send most of my patterns electronically, I am finding that there is no real increase in the cost of producing these patterns with more pages or pictures, yet the benefits are much higher for the customer.
> 
> Yes, it uses more paper and ink, but unless I were printing and shipping 400 copies, it really doesn't make a difference. When I used to sell hard copies to wholesalers, this would have been too costly to do so. However, now my wholesalers print in house and the patterns don't need to be double shipped (me to the wholesalers and then the wholesaler to the customer) so the number of pages isn't really an issue anymore. Besides, since I am selling them at retail cost, I can afford to have more pages and color, even if I need to send hard copies to them or if they are on sale. It is a win/win for everyone, I believe. I think it makes for an overall better product.
> 
> Today I need to get the newsletter out to my email customers. I like to have that done by the weekend. I also will be perhaps putting a few trial items for sale and create a new page on the site for those one of a kind things and prints and note cards. After all, I will lose nothing but a little time to try. It will be good to test the water and see what people think of it. Of course, I always appreciate your opinion too.
> 
> The weekend is upon us already. This week surely went by quickly. When I look back and assess things, I do see that I accomplished a lot, but I wish I could have done a bit more. I suppose that will always be the case.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday. Thanks again for your thoughts and please feel free to post here or message me if you wish to share your ideas. It is very helpful to hear of your own experiences.
> 
> Have a great day!


Maybe you could create a clearance center on your own web site, I am sure there are many people like myself who would like to own some of your work but have no desire to make them, I have no desire to cut on the scroll saw even though I own a Hawk RBI but have seen some of your pieces that I know my wife would like. I would not hesitate to buy those items if they were available, just a thought. I think your projects and paintings are amazing and it would be nice to have a scource to purchase completed projects as gifts. Enjoy your day, Ron.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Deciding*
> 
> I want to start off thanking you for sharing your experiences on Etsy yesterday. I received several messages, as well as what was posted here and I am still deciding what I am going to do. One thing that I noticed on Etsy is that they discourage you from posting a link to your own website (unless i am reading it wrong.) If that is the case, then I don't think I am going to do anything there. They say it would display "avoidance of fees" but I don't feel that would be my motivation. The way that I was thinking about it was that it would be that is would show my products to an entirely different type of clientele than what I normally have and perhaps bring in some new blood to my site. I only plan to sell the note cards and prints of my paintings on Etsy, as well as one of a kind samples. This would keep the site neat and focused on the patterns that I am selling. However, if I can't even have a link to my site on my Etsy page, then all it would be doing would be making more work for me, not to mention paying fees to list - small as they are - when I have a fully functional site up and running. I think that will be the deal breaker.
> 
> Right now, based on what I have learned, I am leaning toward creating a page on my own site for selling these note cards, prints and prototypes. Even though the prototypes will be one of a kind items, I think that would be the best way to go with them. After all, I already pay for the site and if Etsy isn't going to allow me to link back to it, why should I pay the fees to post there at all. The only real advantage that I can see would be to link back to the main site and perhaps earn more customers.
> 
> I may experiment with one or two items, just to see how it goes and if there are any results in getting new traffic to my site. I didn't have a lot of time yesterday to look into it, but I will do more so today. Again, if any of you have had Etsy experience and would like to share information, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday completing the new pattern packets for a couple of the new items on the site. One item was a new basket by Keith and the other was the Antique Horse Pull Toy. These each took quite a while to do because they aren't just flat cutting. They involve building the project itself and were slightly more complicated than my average patterns. I included several pictures in each of the patterns to better help explain the processes used to make each of these projects.
> 
> I find that I am having a tendency to add more pictures in all of my patterns. It isn't necessarily that the projects are that much more complicated, but I feel that it helps my customers (especially those new to scroll sawing) better understand the process and learn. It is natural lately that I take photographs as I go along and build new items. The Antique Horse wound up with 20 step-by-step photos to help people build it. With the printing system that I use, and also the fact that I send most of my patterns electronically, I am finding that there is no real increase in the cost of producing these patterns with more pages or pictures, yet the benefits are much higher for the customer.
> 
> Yes, it uses more paper and ink, but unless I were printing and shipping 400 copies, it really doesn't make a difference. When I used to sell hard copies to wholesalers, this would have been too costly to do so. However, now my wholesalers print in house and the patterns don't need to be double shipped (me to the wholesalers and then the wholesaler to the customer) so the number of pages isn't really an issue anymore. Besides, since I am selling them at retail cost, I can afford to have more pages and color, even if I need to send hard copies to them or if they are on sale. It is a win/win for everyone, I believe. I think it makes for an overall better product.
> 
> Today I need to get the newsletter out to my email customers. I like to have that done by the weekend. I also will be perhaps putting a few trial items for sale and create a new page on the site for those one of a kind things and prints and note cards. After all, I will lose nothing but a little time to try. It will be good to test the water and see what people think of it. Of course, I always appreciate your opinion too.
> 
> The weekend is upon us already. This week surely went by quickly. When I look back and assess things, I do see that I accomplished a lot, but I wish I could have done a bit more. I suppose that will always be the case.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday. Thanks again for your thoughts and please feel free to post here or message me if you wish to share your ideas. It is very helpful to hear of your own experiences.
> 
> Have a great day!


one thing i noticed sheila, when i was going to take out a subscription with them, i set everything up and it came to putting a nice picture on there and because of the size restrictions they had you couldn't display your goods very well, so i didn't bother in the end.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Deciding*
> 
> I want to start off thanking you for sharing your experiences on Etsy yesterday. I received several messages, as well as what was posted here and I am still deciding what I am going to do. One thing that I noticed on Etsy is that they discourage you from posting a link to your own website (unless i am reading it wrong.) If that is the case, then I don't think I am going to do anything there. They say it would display "avoidance of fees" but I don't feel that would be my motivation. The way that I was thinking about it was that it would be that is would show my products to an entirely different type of clientele than what I normally have and perhaps bring in some new blood to my site. I only plan to sell the note cards and prints of my paintings on Etsy, as well as one of a kind samples. This would keep the site neat and focused on the patterns that I am selling. However, if I can't even have a link to my site on my Etsy page, then all it would be doing would be making more work for me, not to mention paying fees to list - small as they are - when I have a fully functional site up and running. I think that will be the deal breaker.
> 
> Right now, based on what I have learned, I am leaning toward creating a page on my own site for selling these note cards, prints and prototypes. Even though the prototypes will be one of a kind items, I think that would be the best way to go with them. After all, I already pay for the site and if Etsy isn't going to allow me to link back to it, why should I pay the fees to post there at all. The only real advantage that I can see would be to link back to the main site and perhaps earn more customers.
> 
> I may experiment with one or two items, just to see how it goes and if there are any results in getting new traffic to my site. I didn't have a lot of time yesterday to look into it, but I will do more so today. Again, if any of you have had Etsy experience and would like to share information, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday completing the new pattern packets for a couple of the new items on the site. One item was a new basket by Keith and the other was the Antique Horse Pull Toy. These each took quite a while to do because they aren't just flat cutting. They involve building the project itself and were slightly more complicated than my average patterns. I included several pictures in each of the patterns to better help explain the processes used to make each of these projects.
> 
> I find that I am having a tendency to add more pictures in all of my patterns. It isn't necessarily that the projects are that much more complicated, but I feel that it helps my customers (especially those new to scroll sawing) better understand the process and learn. It is natural lately that I take photographs as I go along and build new items. The Antique Horse wound up with 20 step-by-step photos to help people build it. With the printing system that I use, and also the fact that I send most of my patterns electronically, I am finding that there is no real increase in the cost of producing these patterns with more pages or pictures, yet the benefits are much higher for the customer.
> 
> Yes, it uses more paper and ink, but unless I were printing and shipping 400 copies, it really doesn't make a difference. When I used to sell hard copies to wholesalers, this would have been too costly to do so. However, now my wholesalers print in house and the patterns don't need to be double shipped (me to the wholesalers and then the wholesaler to the customer) so the number of pages isn't really an issue anymore. Besides, since I am selling them at retail cost, I can afford to have more pages and color, even if I need to send hard copies to them or if they are on sale. It is a win/win for everyone, I believe. I think it makes for an overall better product.
> 
> Today I need to get the newsletter out to my email customers. I like to have that done by the weekend. I also will be perhaps putting a few trial items for sale and create a new page on the site for those one of a kind things and prints and note cards. After all, I will lose nothing but a little time to try. It will be good to test the water and see what people think of it. Of course, I always appreciate your opinion too.
> 
> The weekend is upon us already. This week surely went by quickly. When I look back and assess things, I do see that I accomplished a lot, but I wish I could have done a bit more. I suppose that will always be the case.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday. Thanks again for your thoughts and please feel free to post here or message me if you wish to share your ideas. It is very helpful to hear of your own experiences.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you both for the input. I suppose my biggest worry is having my own site too cluttered. We have been trying to keep things streamlined and don't want to have one of those sites where you are overwhelmed by too much stuff that isn't in the right place. I like the clearance center idea. There would be lots of one of a kind items and I was hoping that people would possibly be interested in them.

And thank you for the heads up on the pictures, Steve. Yes, that is very important. I like that my own site allows several shots of each item and I can be as detailed as I need to be. I can see what you mean. (I hope you had a nice couple of days away!)

Take care and thanks again, Shiela


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Deciding*
> 
> I want to start off thanking you for sharing your experiences on Etsy yesterday. I received several messages, as well as what was posted here and I am still deciding what I am going to do. One thing that I noticed on Etsy is that they discourage you from posting a link to your own website (unless i am reading it wrong.) If that is the case, then I don't think I am going to do anything there. They say it would display "avoidance of fees" but I don't feel that would be my motivation. The way that I was thinking about it was that it would be that is would show my products to an entirely different type of clientele than what I normally have and perhaps bring in some new blood to my site. I only plan to sell the note cards and prints of my paintings on Etsy, as well as one of a kind samples. This would keep the site neat and focused on the patterns that I am selling. However, if I can't even have a link to my site on my Etsy page, then all it would be doing would be making more work for me, not to mention paying fees to list - small as they are - when I have a fully functional site up and running. I think that will be the deal breaker.
> 
> Right now, based on what I have learned, I am leaning toward creating a page on my own site for selling these note cards, prints and prototypes. Even though the prototypes will be one of a kind items, I think that would be the best way to go with them. After all, I already pay for the site and if Etsy isn't going to allow me to link back to it, why should I pay the fees to post there at all. The only real advantage that I can see would be to link back to the main site and perhaps earn more customers.
> 
> I may experiment with one or two items, just to see how it goes and if there are any results in getting new traffic to my site. I didn't have a lot of time yesterday to look into it, but I will do more so today. Again, if any of you have had Etsy experience and would like to share information, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday completing the new pattern packets for a couple of the new items on the site. One item was a new basket by Keith and the other was the Antique Horse Pull Toy. These each took quite a while to do because they aren't just flat cutting. They involve building the project itself and were slightly more complicated than my average patterns. I included several pictures in each of the patterns to better help explain the processes used to make each of these projects.
> 
> I find that I am having a tendency to add more pictures in all of my patterns. It isn't necessarily that the projects are that much more complicated, but I feel that it helps my customers (especially those new to scroll sawing) better understand the process and learn. It is natural lately that I take photographs as I go along and build new items. The Antique Horse wound up with 20 step-by-step photos to help people build it. With the printing system that I use, and also the fact that I send most of my patterns electronically, I am finding that there is no real increase in the cost of producing these patterns with more pages or pictures, yet the benefits are much higher for the customer.
> 
> Yes, it uses more paper and ink, but unless I were printing and shipping 400 copies, it really doesn't make a difference. When I used to sell hard copies to wholesalers, this would have been too costly to do so. However, now my wholesalers print in house and the patterns don't need to be double shipped (me to the wholesalers and then the wholesaler to the customer) so the number of pages isn't really an issue anymore. Besides, since I am selling them at retail cost, I can afford to have more pages and color, even if I need to send hard copies to them or if they are on sale. It is a win/win for everyone, I believe. I think it makes for an overall better product.
> 
> Today I need to get the newsletter out to my email customers. I like to have that done by the weekend. I also will be perhaps putting a few trial items for sale and create a new page on the site for those one of a kind things and prints and note cards. After all, I will lose nothing but a little time to try. It will be good to test the water and see what people think of it. Of course, I always appreciate your opinion too.
> 
> The weekend is upon us already. This week surely went by quickly. When I look back and assess things, I do see that I accomplished a lot, but I wish I could have done a bit more. I suppose that will always be the case.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday. Thanks again for your thoughts and please feel free to post here or message me if you wish to share your ideas. It is very helpful to hear of your own experiences.
> 
> Have a great day!


what about having a separate site that the would be buyer is taken too when they click a link on your own site, you could have it appear as a separate window so they dont actually leave your site, or a totally different site but decorated as your original site so there's a feeling of still being there, that way you can keep the original site clutter free.
Does that make any sense??

we had a great time thank you sheila..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time For More Designing*

Boy, the days are just flying by! I can't believe that another week is done and we are already at Saturday. It truly amazes me how quickly time seems to pass.

Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I needed to make a trip to Digby to do some things and I got to see some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also got to stop at Bernie and Ellen's and have a short visit with them. As usual, Ellen made a wonderful lunch as soon as she heard I was going to stop by. It was awesome and it is wonderful to have such kind and wonderful friends in my life.

I didn't return until about 4pm, but there was still enough time to finish getting the site updated and I spent the evening doing that and also getting the newsletter out to my subscribers. I really do like seeing the site updated every month or so, as it looks fresh and new and keeps people interested.

Even though there were only maybe five or six new items this time, it seems as if it is plenty to keep people happy. In making the list of new products, I noticed that the new stuff covered several different types of scroll sawing for my customers to enjoy. There was a portrait style picture, a segmentation, some general fretwork and some painting among other things. I like that. It gives new choices no matter which type of scroll sawing people like.

I woke up to several emails with various questions about both the new items and other things on the site. I like the interaction I have with people like this very much. It makes me feel like I really get to know my customers. I also had a couple of suggestions and requests for patterns that I will be adding to my list of things to make. There is such a variety on that list that I don't think I will ever get everything done.

I am often asked how I keep coming up with ideas. Between the customer's suggestions and my own thought process, I suppose I keep pretty busy. I had seen a picture of a metal antique horse toy somewhere and it triggered me to think about the new pattern that I just finished. I don't even remember where I saw the picture, and once the concept was in my head, I came up with my own version of it. This is probably the best way because I am sure my horse is quite different from the original one that I saw, which will keep it unique in itself. From that one idea, I plan to make similar toy replicas of other animals, such as a giraffe, duck, rabbit and of course cat as well as others. They will all have that nostalgic look with different interesting features.

One thing that I needed to stress however is that the horse should not be used as a toy. I needed to mark it very clearly on both the pattern packet and also on the site that it is only intended for decorative purposes and to keep it out of the reach of small children. It is a shame that I have to do so, but with all the lawsuit crazy people today I suppose a disclaimer was necessary. I have also read debates here on LJ's and in other forums that discussed how everything from the finish to the wood itself could be considered a hazard. I sometimes wonder what the world is thinking, but I try not to think about that aspect too long. Pretty soon we are not going to be able to sell anything unless we encase it in a glass box! (Oh - I forgot - the glass could break and someone could get cut and sue me for that!!)

In any case, I am going to keep doing what do and count on people to think sensibly about things. I sit here wondering though if there is still such a thing as "common sense?" Hummmmmm . . . . .

So for today, I will be working on the special project for Bernie and also moving on to new stuff. I have decided that for at least the mean time, I am going to add a page on my own site for selling prints of my paintings and note cards and then later on I will have another page for selling the one of a kind prototypes. I may dabble with Etsy in the future and list maybe one or two things to see what the interest will be, but I certainly don't have the time to set up another site (not to mention to maintain it!) There is only so much one person can do. Besides, why should I pay additional fees when I am already paying fees for one site?

I do again appreciate your thoughts that you shared, both as comments and personal messages. I am doing my best to answer everyone back, and still catching up on that. It is really nice to have such a good variety of feedback and I am grateful to those of you who take the time to do so.

It is sunny and warm out and it looks to be another beautiful day. I can't wait to get started on things today. 

You all have a great one!

PS - If you want a good smile, be sure to check out Steve's video on the iWood. It is truly funny and I think you will enjoy it a lot!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For More Designing*
> 
> Boy, the days are just flying by! I can't believe that another week is done and we are already at Saturday. It truly amazes me how quickly time seems to pass.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I needed to make a trip to Digby to do some things and I got to see some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also got to stop at Bernie and Ellen's and have a short visit with them. As usual, Ellen made a wonderful lunch as soon as she heard I was going to stop by. It was awesome and it is wonderful to have such kind and wonderful friends in my life.
> 
> I didn't return until about 4pm, but there was still enough time to finish getting the site updated and I spent the evening doing that and also getting the newsletter out to my subscribers. I really do like seeing the site updated every month or so, as it looks fresh and new and keeps people interested.
> 
> Even though there were only maybe five or six new items this time, it seems as if it is plenty to keep people happy. In making the list of new products, I noticed that the new stuff covered several different types of scroll sawing for my customers to enjoy. There was a portrait style picture, a segmentation, some general fretwork and some painting among other things. I like that. It gives new choices no matter which type of scroll sawing people like.
> 
> I woke up to several emails with various questions about both the new items and other things on the site. I like the interaction I have with people like this very much. It makes me feel like I really get to know my customers. I also had a couple of suggestions and requests for patterns that I will be adding to my list of things to make. There is such a variety on that list that I don't think I will ever get everything done.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with ideas. Between the customer's suggestions and my own thought process, I suppose I keep pretty busy. I had seen a picture of a metal antique horse toy somewhere and it triggered me to think about the new pattern that I just finished. I don't even remember where I saw the picture, and once the concept was in my head, I came up with my own version of it. This is probably the best way because I am sure my horse is quite different from the original one that I saw, which will keep it unique in itself. From that one idea, I plan to make similar toy replicas of other animals, such as a giraffe, duck, rabbit and of course cat as well as others. They will all have that nostalgic look with different interesting features.
> 
> One thing that I needed to stress however is that the horse should not be used as a toy. I needed to mark it very clearly on both the pattern packet and also on the site that it is only intended for decorative purposes and to keep it out of the reach of small children. It is a shame that I have to do so, but with all the lawsuit crazy people today I suppose a disclaimer was necessary. I have also read debates here on LJ's and in other forums that discussed how everything from the finish to the wood itself could be considered a hazard. I sometimes wonder what the world is thinking, but I try not to think about that aspect too long. Pretty soon we are not going to be able to sell anything unless we encase it in a glass box! (Oh - I forgot - the glass could break and someone could get cut and sue me for that!!)
> 
> In any case, I am going to keep doing what do and count on people to think sensibly about things. I sit here wondering though if there is still such a thing as "common sense?" Hummmmmm . . . . .
> 
> So for today, I will be working on the special project for Bernie and also moving on to new stuff. I have decided that for at least the mean time, I am going to add a page on my own site for selling prints of my paintings and note cards and then later on I will have another page for selling the one of a kind prototypes. I may dabble with Etsy in the future and list maybe one or two things to see what the interest will be, but I certainly don't have the time to set up another site (not to mention to maintain it!) There is only so much one person can do. Besides, why should I pay additional fees when I am already paying fees for one site?
> 
> I do again appreciate your thoughts that you shared, both as comments and personal messages. I am doing my best to answer everyone back, and still catching up on that. It is really nice to have such a good variety of feedback and I am grateful to those of you who take the time to do so.
> 
> It is sunny and warm out and it looks to be another beautiful day. I can't wait to get started on things today.
> 
> You all have a great one!
> 
> PS - If you want a good smile, be sure to check out Steve's video on the iWood. It is truly funny and I think you will enjoy it a lot!


Sheila, I'm sorry I haven't commented about your latest blogs. I won't go into all the details, but it's been a rough going around here as of late. I have been reading, just not doing much commenting. 
I think you should incorporate all of your work into your website. If possible, for every pattern you create, you could offer several options for it. Let's say you create a candle tray. You make your pattern. You cut several of them to sell to be painted. You paint several of them. You have a packet that offers painting tips and instructions. Ok, then right there is five different things you could sell from this one project. Under the photos of the project could be four offerings, the cut pattern, the unpainted but complete cutting, the complete project already painted, the painting tips and instructions, and an all in one packet that offers the cut pattern, an unpainted sample, and the paint instructions. I don't know if you actually have all this seperately to offer, but it's only an idea. If you do, putting all that together in one spot not only offers all options, but streamlines everything so noone has to go elsewhere, for example, to find painting instructions for a particular project. If a person likes a project, then all the options they could possibly want for that project is right there in one convenient place.
Now I don't know if this is possible, or even what you are looking to do. There are other advantages though. I scroll. I do my own painting or finishing. When looking online for potential projects though, I would love to see what a project looks like completely finished. Also, there have been times that I've seen project that if I had seen them completely finished, I would have probably ordered painting or finishing intructions when I ordered the patterns if they'd been offered. I'm not good at painting and tips and instructions would have come in handy if I'd had them. I'm not going looking for them, but if they'd been conveniently offered with the pattern, I would have gladly purchased them.
This opens up a whole other business potential if you could get the supplies and have an inkling to do so. You could offer kits (starter kit I guess you could call them). You could offer however you wished to do it, a couple of small brushes, and small containers of the needed paints. This would allow someone in my situation to obtain the needed supplies to finish one project. I say this because one of the reasons I don't try more painting is that I don't want to waste more paints. I have often been in situations where I had to add paint to something. For a small project, I'll go out and buy quarts of whatever color paint I'm needing. Then whatever amount of paint is left over gets placed on a shelf. More times than not, this paint winds up drying out and going to waste. I hate waste. Therefore, I avoind painting like the plague. If there was a way to get the right amount of paint for a given project (just a little more actually since you can't predict exact paint usage) then I would probably order that too. Again, just an idea.
As for thought on Etsy and such. I really don't think that is the sort of venture for someone like you. To me, those kinds of places are more for people who have no other place to sell their wares. As you stated in an earlier entry, they discourage posting your website in the listings. You have a nice site with too much work put into it to not be able to advertise it. That's really a shame too. It seems to me that sites like Etsy would be thrilled to be in connection with artists of your caliber. At the end of the day though, I guess they want people directed to their site and nowhere else. That way they can be sure to get their cut on anything sold. Keep in mind, I'm not saying it's not a great site. It's just not for everybody.
Ok, I've gotten long winded as usual. You have a good day.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For More Designing*
> 
> Boy, the days are just flying by! I can't believe that another week is done and we are already at Saturday. It truly amazes me how quickly time seems to pass.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I needed to make a trip to Digby to do some things and I got to see some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also got to stop at Bernie and Ellen's and have a short visit with them. As usual, Ellen made a wonderful lunch as soon as she heard I was going to stop by. It was awesome and it is wonderful to have such kind and wonderful friends in my life.
> 
> I didn't return until about 4pm, but there was still enough time to finish getting the site updated and I spent the evening doing that and also getting the newsletter out to my subscribers. I really do like seeing the site updated every month or so, as it looks fresh and new and keeps people interested.
> 
> Even though there were only maybe five or six new items this time, it seems as if it is plenty to keep people happy. In making the list of new products, I noticed that the new stuff covered several different types of scroll sawing for my customers to enjoy. There was a portrait style picture, a segmentation, some general fretwork and some painting among other things. I like that. It gives new choices no matter which type of scroll sawing people like.
> 
> I woke up to several emails with various questions about both the new items and other things on the site. I like the interaction I have with people like this very much. It makes me feel like I really get to know my customers. I also had a couple of suggestions and requests for patterns that I will be adding to my list of things to make. There is such a variety on that list that I don't think I will ever get everything done.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with ideas. Between the customer's suggestions and my own thought process, I suppose I keep pretty busy. I had seen a picture of a metal antique horse toy somewhere and it triggered me to think about the new pattern that I just finished. I don't even remember where I saw the picture, and once the concept was in my head, I came up with my own version of it. This is probably the best way because I am sure my horse is quite different from the original one that I saw, which will keep it unique in itself.  From that one idea, I plan to make similar toy replicas of other animals, such as a giraffe, duck, rabbit and of course cat as well as others. They will all have that nostalgic look with different interesting features.
> 
> One thing that I needed to stress however is that the horse should not be used as a toy. I needed to mark it very clearly on both the pattern packet and also on the site that it is only intended for decorative purposes and to keep it out of the reach of small children. It is a shame that I have to do so, but with all the lawsuit crazy people today I suppose a disclaimer was necessary. I have also read debates here on LJ's and in other forums that discussed how everything from the finish to the wood itself could be considered a hazard. I sometimes wonder what the world is thinking, but I try not to think about that aspect too long. Pretty soon we are not going to be able to sell anything unless we encase it in a glass box! (Oh - I forgot - the glass could break and someone could get cut and sue me for that!!)
> 
> In any case, I am going to keep doing what do and count on people to think sensibly about things. I sit here wondering though if there is still such a thing as "common sense?" Hummmmmm . . . . .
> 
> So for today, I will be working on the special project for Bernie and also moving on to new stuff. I have decided that for at least the mean time, I am going to add a page on my own site for selling prints of my paintings and note cards and then later on I will have another page for selling the one of a kind prototypes. I may dabble with Etsy in the future and list maybe one or two things to see what the interest will be, but I certainly don't have the time to set up another site (not to mention to maintain it!) There is only so much one person can do. Besides, why should I pay additional fees when I am already paying fees for one site?
> 
> I do again appreciate your thoughts that you shared, both as comments and personal messages. I am doing my best to answer everyone back, and still catching up on that. It is really nice to have such a good variety of feedback and I am grateful to those of you who take the time to do so.
> 
> It is sunny and warm out and it looks to be another beautiful day. I can't wait to get started on things today.
> 
> You all have a great one!
> 
> PS - If you want a good smile, be sure to check out Steve's video on the iWood. It is truly funny and I think you will enjoy it a lot!


good morning sheila

happy mom tomorrow

i went to your site
for the first time

WHAT A CANDY STORE !

all the connections worked
i slid in and out without the home page return
guess it's been fixed

looking forward to the tool use tutorial

YOUR WORK IS EXQUISITE !

keep it up


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Time For More Designing*
> 
> Boy, the days are just flying by! I can't believe that another week is done and we are already at Saturday. It truly amazes me how quickly time seems to pass.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. I needed to make a trip to Digby to do some things and I got to see some friends that I haven't seen in a while. I also got to stop at Bernie and Ellen's and have a short visit with them. As usual, Ellen made a wonderful lunch as soon as she heard I was going to stop by. It was awesome and it is wonderful to have such kind and wonderful friends in my life.
> 
> I didn't return until about 4pm, but there was still enough time to finish getting the site updated and I spent the evening doing that and also getting the newsletter out to my subscribers. I really do like seeing the site updated every month or so, as it looks fresh and new and keeps people interested.
> 
> Even though there were only maybe five or six new items this time, it seems as if it is plenty to keep people happy. In making the list of new products, I noticed that the new stuff covered several different types of scroll sawing for my customers to enjoy. There was a portrait style picture, a segmentation, some general fretwork and some painting among other things. I like that. It gives new choices no matter which type of scroll sawing people like.
> 
> I woke up to several emails with various questions about both the new items and other things on the site. I like the interaction I have with people like this very much. It makes me feel like I really get to know my customers. I also had a couple of suggestions and requests for patterns that I will be adding to my list of things to make. There is such a variety on that list that I don't think I will ever get everything done.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with ideas. Between the customer's suggestions and my own thought process, I suppose I keep pretty busy. I had seen a picture of a metal antique horse toy somewhere and it triggered me to think about the new pattern that I just finished. I don't even remember where I saw the picture, and once the concept was in my head, I came up with my own version of it. This is probably the best way because I am sure my horse is quite different from the original one that I saw, which will keep it unique in itself. From that one idea, I plan to make similar toy replicas of other animals, such as a giraffe, duck, rabbit and of course cat as well as others. They will all have that nostalgic look with different interesting features.
> 
> One thing that I needed to stress however is that the horse should not be used as a toy. I needed to mark it very clearly on both the pattern packet and also on the site that it is only intended for decorative purposes and to keep it out of the reach of small children. It is a shame that I have to do so, but with all the lawsuit crazy people today I suppose a disclaimer was necessary. I have also read debates here on LJ's and in other forums that discussed how everything from the finish to the wood itself could be considered a hazard. I sometimes wonder what the world is thinking, but I try not to think about that aspect too long. Pretty soon we are not going to be able to sell anything unless we encase it in a glass box! (Oh - I forgot - the glass could break and someone could get cut and sue me for that!!)
> 
> In any case, I am going to keep doing what do and count on people to think sensibly about things. I sit here wondering though if there is still such a thing as "common sense?" Hummmmmm . . . . .
> 
> So for today, I will be working on the special project for Bernie and also moving on to new stuff. I have decided that for at least the mean time, I am going to add a page on my own site for selling prints of my paintings and note cards and then later on I will have another page for selling the one of a kind prototypes. I may dabble with Etsy in the future and list maybe one or two things to see what the interest will be, but I certainly don't have the time to set up another site (not to mention to maintain it!) There is only so much one person can do. Besides, why should I pay additional fees when I am already paying fees for one site?
> 
> I do again appreciate your thoughts that you shared, both as comments and personal messages. I am doing my best to answer everyone back, and still catching up on that. It is really nice to have such a good variety of feedback and I am grateful to those of you who take the time to do so.
> 
> It is sunny and warm out and it looks to be another beautiful day. I can't wait to get started on things today.
> 
> You all have a great one!
> 
> PS - If you want a good smile, be sure to check out Steve's video on the iWood. It is truly funny and I think you will enjoy it a lot!


Ref: "lawsuit crazy people" , I got a paper cut from your paper does that mean I can get some $$$ LOLOLOL I have to agree seem like people are in a sue mood these days. 
A friend was helping a neighbor out and to save them some money . While doing so he left some tools there and the owner of the house decided he was going to borrow his tools well he got hurt and tried to sue him . He didn't get anything. 
But just the cost of lawyers and time going to court and all, is a pain were a pill can't reach.

I totally agree also about time going by so fast . Half a year is gone , I don't think we will every have enought time to do what we like so Like you have said I try to make the best of each day . But for me If I was not busy I would be bored .


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Plan*

I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".

For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.

They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.

(Check!) The light bulb just went on! 

Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.

So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .

- Make a list of all that I want to get done
- Prioritize the items on the list
- Do them

How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.

Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.

I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.

Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))

I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.

So that's the plan.

Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.

It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better. 

I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.

*"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Sheila, enjoy the great lobster & friendship

Tomorrow is another day

You are an inspiration

jamie


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Before I read down to it, I was going to suggest that you make a list. That's how you got out of it last time you were like this. 
Myself, I don't plan anything. If I plan things out, then my creativity goes out the window and I wind up simply sticking to the plan. I'm impressed by people that can have a plan (written down, no less), a schedule, and stick to all of it, and still be creative. I just can't do it.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Happy Mother's day and enjoy you time out with friends and lobster dinner .
For the day just forget all them projects and enjoy mother nature . It is a beautiful thing , My great grandma (Cheyenne Indian ) use to tell me watch and listen . It will help you relax and you will learn from them.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


take the day off
you have done enough for now
(you wrote a plan)

enjoying life as you go

is just as important
as working on it

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY !


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Hi Sheila;

Happy Mother's Day.

Oh, lobster…yum.

You're not the only one going in many drections and feeling like you're getting nothing done. Except in my case, I'm getting nothing done!

There's a lot of hurry up and wait in my business.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


just enjoy the day with all the other mothers …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I don't feel as if I have anything exciting to write about today. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. It seems that I am somewhat in between projects and even though I am in the process of creating new things, I am at a point where things are partially done and not at a point where I am ready to share them with you. I am feeling on edge a bit because I still feel a bit disorganized and need to get a handle on things so that I can move ahead. There are perhaps too many directions to go in right now for me and it is time for me to take a breath and step back a minute or two and assess things. Usually when I start to feel like this, I need a "plan".
> 
> For those of you who have followed along with me, you have seen me go through this before. It seems that things begin to accelerate and before I even realize it, I am in several directions at once, not quite accomplishing anything in any one area. Oh, I am pushing the pile, but only minimally and at the end of the day I am tired, but when I look at what I progressed with for the day, it seems quite unimpressive.
> 
> They say that the first step to solving a problem is recognizing that there is one.
> 
> (Check!) The light bulb just went on!
> 
> Funny, but after that first step, "they" don't seem to have the answers. I am very much on my own.
> 
> So in order to gain some clarity and peace of mind, I came up with a plan . . .
> 
> - Make a list of all that I want to get done
> - Prioritize the items on the list
> - Do them
> 
> How's that for simple? Even a child could follow those steps without much trouble.
> 
> Many people comment and commend me on my organizational skills. I get emails and comments all the time from friends and followers who wonder how I do it. I usually tell them that it is a matter of survival for me. What you are witnessing right now with me is a case in point.
> 
> I feel as if I have not been on top of things ever since I returned from my trip. Now it has been a few weeks and I very well should have had things back to normal by now, but they aren't quite there. Upon returning, I had the holiday deadline for the magazine, the next catalog deadline for the wholesalers and the website update which sorely needed to be done. Not to mention the many emails to friends and customers that I needed to catch up on.
> 
> Although I loved the trip and everything that it included, being away had its cost. I still have a pile of receipts that need to be logged in and tallied. After Big Tiny's blog on financial planning, I was quite determined to keep up with things for the entire year so that by next April everything will effortless. Here it is only May and I am already feeling as if I am falling behind. But I am going to put a stop to it right now and get caught up. (Paul - are you reading this???))
> 
> I have decided that I don't like waking up with things all over the place in my life and the only way to stop it is to set things right NOW. The only thing that will relieve the anxiety I am feeling and get me back to my "happy place" is to take a day and make that list and start checking off the points one by one. Otherwise, thing will just snowball and get bigger and bigger and soon it will overwhelm me.
> 
> So that's the plan.
> 
> Being Sunday and also mother's day, I have been invited to have dinner with friends (for some wonderful Nova Scotia lobster, no less!) That gives me the day to plow through what I need to and get everything in order and not worry about deadlines or projects or other things like that just for the day. Hopefully, by mapping things out it will take away the overwhelming feeling I have of working in too many directions at once and I will actually begin to see myself accomplishing something.
> 
> It seems like a good idea. And by the sheer act of writing it down and sharing it here, I already am beginning to feel better.
> 
> I leave you with a thought, and wish you the best of days.
> 
> *"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson*
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you all very much! I did have a great day! Details will follow! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Life is GOOD!*

Did you ever have a day when you just can't wait to get up and out of bed and get going? I love those days and today was one of them. Even though it is raining out, I can already feel that it going to be a good one.

Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day too. After writing my blog here, I really got going and decided to attack my paperwork. The pile was sizable, as it not only contained the regular stuff that I had accumulated in the last two months, but also all the receipts for the trip. I was really proud of myself with the trip receipts, because I had placed a pocket folder for them in the car when we left and every single receipt was put in that folder. I believe I had just about all of them, including gas, food, tolls, etc and it really made it easy. In running the totals, I was impressed that the fuel costs were far less than I expected. I had put over 5,000 miles (not kilometers) on the car and even though the gasoline prices are at an all time high, it was still much less than if I would have decided to fly. Then you need to figure in the freedom of having a vehicle and also being able to come and go on my own schedule and the trip to Chicago and all and it is a no-brainer.

I made great headway with my paperwork and I am all caught up in logging everything for the year and back on track. (Yay for me!)

With that behind me, I proceeded to make my dessert that I was bringing to dinner. I made Kolacky, which is a Czech pastry type cookie with a jelly filling. My grandparents on my mother's side are from Bohemia and my grandmother had taught me how to make them long ago. It is a simple recipe, and I thought it would be a fitting way to honor her on mother's day.

While I did that, my partner Keith did some rearranging on the website, setting up a new section to add in the finished items that will be for sale. In listening to your responses, both here and in personal messages, we decided that it was best to keep everything in one place (on my main site) However, the goal was to keep my site organized and not over cluttered, which I think we accomplished. The divisions of the main categories at the top of the page are very distinct, and people can navigate just to the section they want to be at quite easily. If they are not into painting, they don't have to go there. If they do want painting stuff, there is an entire section for them to see without having to filter through woodworking stuff that they aren't interested in. And now, if they want to buy one of a kind finished items, they can get right there too. I think it is win/win/win.

I am still toying with the thought of having one or two items on Etsy though. These will be mainly to attract more traffic to the main site and hopefully gain some new regular customers. I still have to investigate as to how much I can say about the main site on Etsy though, as I know there are restrictions. If I can even put a little phrase like "more items available at Sheila Landry Designs" it may be worth it. I have a tracker on my own site and will be able to see how many people will be able to come to visit from there. It is good to think about.

I gave a call in to Ellen and Bernie too, and they were planning to go to dinner with their daughter and grand son. Although I did not get to see them for the day, we had a wonderful lunch on Thursday and we plan to get together next week. Ellen is my "Canadian mom" and I hold her very close to my heart.

Around mid-day my neighbor Lee stopped by. He was the one with the five cats and who watched my cat children while I was away. In his hand he had a card that had "mom" written on it in a childlike scrawl. Now I know I am a bit older than him, but I don't feel like I am old enough to be his Mom, and I said so to him. He said it wasn't from him to open it up and sure enough, the card was "signed" by Coco, Richard and Pancakes, my own cats. I was very touched at his thoughtfulness and it really made me smile. Lee himself is a "cat person" and although he is single, he has five cats of his own - all rescued from the Clare wharf and helps manage the anywhere from twenty to forty ferel cats that people abandon at the dock. The group has built a little cat village for the strays and find the suitable ones good homes and take all in need for medical attention. They have auctions and such throughout the year to fund the care and Lee is an active participant in the group. There isn't a day that he doesn't go by and feed and care for them. Even with five of his own, you would never know he has any because his own place is so clean. I love visiting him and his herd, as they always are good for a smile.

It was then time to get ready to go to dinner. For Keith's mom, we decided to give her a set of note cards with my animal paintings on them and a pen that we both contributed to making. I scrolled a cat silhouette into the plain maple pen blank and then filled it with tinted resin before Keith turned it. It was more of an experiment, but came out quite nice considering I kind of just sketched the kitty. Here are a couple of pictures of it:


From Scrollsawing Meets Turning

And the entire pen:


From Scrollsawing Meets Turning

Keith, of course, is being very picky about his work and didn't think it was quite worthy of giving. I didn't agree, and I think considering that he has only made a couple of pens to date, it is a beautiful job. There are no boo boos that I could see and needless to say, his mom loved it.  My head is now spinning with the possibilities of what we could making using the scroll saw along with the lathe. It is very exciting!

We had a wonderful dinner and a great visit. The men don't really like lobster (ARE THEY CRAZY!!???) and they had steak on the grill, but Keith's mom had TWO lobsters for each of us! I only ate one of mine, but that means that I get to have the other one for lunch today 


From Everday Stuff

Even Lacey, my "cat in law" got in on the action and joined us for some dinner:


From Everday Stuff

When I got home, I had a message from each my son and also my daughter wishing me a happy mother's day. I think this is the first time in history that both of them remembered to call me on mother's day. (My babies are growing up!) I feel that my real gift was last month when I got to see them both for a week and spend some quality time with them. It is so good to know they are happy and doing well. Nothing could be better than that.

I also found out that I had won a contest that our own Jordan had on his Facebook. Besides being incredibly talented, Jordan is a wonderfully fun and generous friend. He likes having little quizzes and contests about his work and apparently I was the first one to get the quiz correct. I won a set of magnets that are made from his carvings and I can't wait to get them!

This morning I feel refreshed and ready to go and very excited about everything in general. I am so appreciative about the wonderful people in my life (and cats) and it is truly a joy to get up and work every day. I know that may sound sappy to you all, but sometimes it is the little things that mean the most. I find more and more that the simple things that don't cost bring the most joy and happiness.

While driving home, I was once again treated to an absolutely beautiful sunset over the ocean. It was so pretty that we stopped the car and I attempted to capture it in a picture for you. It was the perfect end to a wonderful day and just wanted to share it.


From Everday Stuff

No amount of money can buy something like that.

Life certainly is sweet!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Life is GOOD!*
> 
> Did you ever have a day when you just can't wait to get up and out of bed and get going? I love those days and today was one of them. Even though it is raining out, I can already feel that it going to be a good one.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day too. After writing my blog here, I really got going and decided to attack my paperwork. The pile was sizable, as it not only contained the regular stuff that I had accumulated in the last two months, but also all the receipts for the trip. I was really proud of myself with the trip receipts, because I had placed a pocket folder for them in the car when we left and every single receipt was put in that folder. I believe I had just about all of them, including gas, food, tolls, etc and it really made it easy. In running the totals, I was impressed that the fuel costs were far less than I expected. I had put over 5,000 miles (not kilometers) on the car and even though the gasoline prices are at an all time high, it was still much less than if I would have decided to fly. Then you need to figure in the freedom of having a vehicle and also being able to come and go on my own schedule and the trip to Chicago and all and it is a no-brainer.
> 
> I made great headway with my paperwork and I am all caught up in logging everything for the year and back on track. (Yay for me!)
> 
> With that behind me, I proceeded to make my dessert that I was bringing to dinner. I made Kolacky, which is a Czech pastry type cookie with a jelly filling. My grandparents on my mother's side are from Bohemia and my grandmother had taught me how to make them long ago. It is a simple recipe, and I thought it would be a fitting way to honor her on mother's day.
> 
> While I did that, my partner Keith did some rearranging on the website, setting up a new section to add in the finished items that will be for sale. In listening to your responses, both here and in personal messages, we decided that it was best to keep everything in one place (on my main site) However, the goal was to keep my site organized and not over cluttered, which I think we accomplished. The divisions of the main categories at the top of the page are very distinct, and people can navigate just to the section they want to be at quite easily. If they are not into painting, they don't have to go there. If they do want painting stuff, there is an entire section for them to see without having to filter through woodworking stuff that they aren't interested in. And now, if they want to buy one of a kind finished items, they can get right there too. I think it is win/win/win.
> 
> I am still toying with the thought of having one or two items on Etsy though. These will be mainly to attract more traffic to the main site and hopefully gain some new regular customers. I still have to investigate as to how much I can say about the main site on Etsy though, as I know there are restrictions. If I can even put a little phrase like "more items available at Sheila Landry Designs" it may be worth it. I have a tracker on my own site and will be able to see how many people will be able to come to visit from there. It is good to think about.
> 
> I gave a call in to Ellen and Bernie too, and they were planning to go to dinner with their daughter and grand son. Although I did not get to see them for the day, we had a wonderful lunch on Thursday and we plan to get together next week. Ellen is my "Canadian mom" and I hold her very close to my heart.
> 
> Around mid-day my neighbor Lee stopped by. He was the one with the five cats and who watched my cat children while I was away. In his hand he had a card that had "mom" written on it in a childlike scrawl. Now I know I am a bit older than him, but I don't feel like I am old enough to be his Mom, and I said so to him. He said it wasn't from him to open it up and sure enough, the card was "signed" by Coco, Richard and Pancakes, my own cats. I was very touched at his thoughtfulness and it really made me smile. Lee himself is a "cat person" and although he is single, he has five cats of his own - all rescued from the Clare wharf and helps manage the anywhere from twenty to forty ferel cats that people abandon at the dock. The group has built a little cat village for the strays and find the suitable ones good homes and take all in need for medical attention. They have auctions and such throughout the year to fund the care and Lee is an active participant in the group. There isn't a day that he doesn't go by and feed and care for them. Even with five of his own, you would never know he has any because his own place is so clean. I love visiting him and his herd, as they always are good for a smile.
> 
> It was then time to get ready to go to dinner. For Keith's mom, we decided to give her a set of note cards with my animal paintings on them and a pen that we both contributed to making. I scrolled a cat silhouette into the plain maple pen blank and then filled it with tinted resin before Keith turned it. It was more of an experiment, but came out quite nice considering I kind of just sketched the kitty. Here are a couple of pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> And the entire pen:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> Keith, of course, is being very picky about his work and didn't think it was quite worthy of giving. I didn't agree, and I think considering that he has only made a couple of pens to date, it is a beautiful job. There are no boo boos that I could see and needless to say, his mom loved it.  My head is now spinning with the possibilities of what we could making using the scroll saw along with the lathe. It is very exciting!
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner and a great visit. The men don't really like lobster (ARE THEY CRAZY!!???) and they had steak on the grill, but Keith's mom had TWO lobsters for each of us! I only ate one of mine, but that means that I get to have the other one for lunch today
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Even Lacey, my "cat in law" got in on the action and joined us for some dinner:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> When I got home, I had a message from each my son and also my daughter wishing me a happy mother's day. I think this is the first time in history that both of them remembered to call me on mother's day. (My babies are growing up!) I feel that my real gift was last month when I got to see them both for a week and spend some quality time with them. It is so good to know they are happy and doing well. Nothing could be better than that.
> 
> I also found out that I had won a contest that our own Jordan had on his Facebook. Besides being incredibly talented, Jordan is a wonderfully fun and generous friend. He likes having little quizzes and contests about his work and apparently I was the first one to get the quiz correct. I won a set of magnets that are made from his carvings and I can't wait to get them!
> 
> This morning I feel refreshed and ready to go and very excited about everything in general. I am so appreciative about the wonderful people in my life (and cats) and it is truly a joy to get up and work every day. I know that may sound sappy to you all, but sometimes it is the little things that mean the most. I find more and more that the simple things that don't cost bring the most joy and happiness.
> 
> While driving home, I was once again treated to an absolutely beautiful sunset over the ocean. It was so pretty that we stopped the car and I attempted to capture it in a picture for you. It was the perfect end to a wonderful day and just wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> No amount of money can buy something like that.
> 
> Life certainly is sweet!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Shelia !
Well now you have everthing logged in and the paper worked file the big job is to keep it updated . I usally get it all done then I wait and have another pile I have to do and keep saying I should of did it before .
The pen looks good , I'm sure Keith's mom will be showing it off to all her friends . And seeing it was made by him and you will mean even more to her.
Beautiful sunset picture
Thanks for sharing it with us 
Have a great day


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Life is GOOD!*
> 
> Did you ever have a day when you just can't wait to get up and out of bed and get going? I love those days and today was one of them. Even though it is raining out, I can already feel that it going to be a good one.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day too. After writing my blog here, I really got going and decided to attack my paperwork. The pile was sizable, as it not only contained the regular stuff that I had accumulated in the last two months, but also all the receipts for the trip. I was really proud of myself with the trip receipts, because I had placed a pocket folder for them in the car when we left and every single receipt was put in that folder. I believe I had just about all of them, including gas, food, tolls, etc and it really made it easy. In running the totals, I was impressed that the fuel costs were far less than I expected. I had put over 5,000 miles (not kilometers) on the car and even though the gasoline prices are at an all time high, it was still much less than if I would have decided to fly. Then you need to figure in the freedom of having a vehicle and also being able to come and go on my own schedule and the trip to Chicago and all and it is a no-brainer.
> 
> I made great headway with my paperwork and I am all caught up in logging everything for the year and back on track. (Yay for me!)
> 
> With that behind me, I proceeded to make my dessert that I was bringing to dinner. I made Kolacky, which is a Czech pastry type cookie with a jelly filling. My grandparents on my mother's side are from Bohemia and my grandmother had taught me how to make them long ago. It is a simple recipe, and I thought it would be a fitting way to honor her on mother's day.
> 
> While I did that, my partner Keith did some rearranging on the website, setting up a new section to add in the finished items that will be for sale. In listening to your responses, both here and in personal messages, we decided that it was best to keep everything in one place (on my main site) However, the goal was to keep my site organized and not over cluttered, which I think we accomplished. The divisions of the main categories at the top of the page are very distinct, and people can navigate just to the section they want to be at quite easily. If they are not into painting, they don't have to go there. If they do want painting stuff, there is an entire section for them to see without having to filter through woodworking stuff that they aren't interested in. And now, if they want to buy one of a kind finished items, they can get right there too. I think it is win/win/win.
> 
> I am still toying with the thought of having one or two items on Etsy though. These will be mainly to attract more traffic to the main site and hopefully gain some new regular customers. I still have to investigate as to how much I can say about the main site on Etsy though, as I know there are restrictions. If I can even put a little phrase like "more items available at Sheila Landry Designs" it may be worth it. I have a tracker on my own site and will be able to see how many people will be able to come to visit from there. It is good to think about.
> 
> I gave a call in to Ellen and Bernie too, and they were planning to go to dinner with their daughter and grand son. Although I did not get to see them for the day, we had a wonderful lunch on Thursday and we plan to get together next week. Ellen is my "Canadian mom" and I hold her very close to my heart.
> 
> Around mid-day my neighbor Lee stopped by. He was the one with the five cats and who watched my cat children while I was away. In his hand he had a card that had "mom" written on it in a childlike scrawl. Now I know I am a bit older than him, but I don't feel like I am old enough to be his Mom, and I said so to him. He said it wasn't from him to open it up and sure enough, the card was "signed" by Coco, Richard and Pancakes, my own cats. I was very touched at his thoughtfulness and it really made me smile. Lee himself is a "cat person" and although he is single, he has five cats of his own - all rescued from the Clare wharf and helps manage the anywhere from twenty to forty ferel cats that people abandon at the dock. The group has built a little cat village for the strays and find the suitable ones good homes and take all in need for medical attention. They have auctions and such throughout the year to fund the care and Lee is an active participant in the group. There isn't a day that he doesn't go by and feed and care for them. Even with five of his own, you would never know he has any because his own place is so clean. I love visiting him and his herd, as they always are good for a smile.
> 
> It was then time to get ready to go to dinner. For Keith's mom, we decided to give her a set of note cards with my animal paintings on them and a pen that we both contributed to making. I scrolled a cat silhouette into the plain maple pen blank and then filled it with tinted resin before Keith turned it. It was more of an experiment, but came out quite nice considering I kind of just sketched the kitty. Here are a couple of pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> And the entire pen:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> Keith, of course, is being very picky about his work and didn't think it was quite worthy of giving. I didn't agree, and I think considering that he has only made a couple of pens to date, it is a beautiful job. There are no boo boos that I could see and needless to say, his mom loved it.  My head is now spinning with the possibilities of what we could making using the scroll saw along with the lathe. It is very exciting!
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner and a great visit. The men don't really like lobster (ARE THEY CRAZY!!???) and they had steak on the grill, but Keith's mom had TWO lobsters for each of us! I only ate one of mine, but that means that I get to have the other one for lunch today
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Even Lacey, my "cat in law" got in on the action and joined us for some dinner:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> When I got home, I had a message from each my son and also my daughter wishing me a happy mother's day. I think this is the first time in history that both of them remembered to call me on mother's day. (My babies are growing up!) I feel that my real gift was last month when I got to see them both for a week and spend some quality time with them. It is so good to know they are happy and doing well. Nothing could be better than that.
> 
> I also found out that I had won a contest that our own Jordan had on his Facebook. Besides being incredibly talented, Jordan is a wonderfully fun and generous friend. He likes having little quizzes and contests about his work and apparently I was the first one to get the quiz correct. I won a set of magnets that are made from his carvings and I can't wait to get them!
> 
> This morning I feel refreshed and ready to go and very excited about everything in general. I am so appreciative about the wonderful people in my life (and cats) and it is truly a joy to get up and work every day. I know that may sound sappy to you all, but sometimes it is the little things that mean the most. I find more and more that the simple things that don't cost bring the most joy and happiness.
> 
> While driving home, I was once again treated to an absolutely beautiful sunset over the ocean. It was so pretty that we stopped the car and I attempted to capture it in a picture for you. It was the perfect end to a wonderful day and just wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> No amount of money can buy something like that.
> 
> Life certainly is sweet!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Wow, that's a gorgeous photo of the sunset.

Nice job on the turning and the cat.

Lee


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Life is GOOD!*
> 
> Did you ever have a day when you just can't wait to get up and out of bed and get going? I love those days and today was one of them. Even though it is raining out, I can already feel that it going to be a good one.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day too. After writing my blog here, I really got going and decided to attack my paperwork. The pile was sizable, as it not only contained the regular stuff that I had accumulated in the last two months, but also all the receipts for the trip. I was really proud of myself with the trip receipts, because I had placed a pocket folder for them in the car when we left and every single receipt was put in that folder. I believe I had just about all of them, including gas, food, tolls, etc and it really made it easy. In running the totals, I was impressed that the fuel costs were far less than I expected. I had put over 5,000 miles (not kilometers) on the car and even though the gasoline prices are at an all time high, it was still much less than if I would have decided to fly. Then you need to figure in the freedom of having a vehicle and also being able to come and go on my own schedule and the trip to Chicago and all and it is a no-brainer.
> 
> I made great headway with my paperwork and I am all caught up in logging everything for the year and back on track. (Yay for me!)
> 
> With that behind me, I proceeded to make my dessert that I was bringing to dinner. I made Kolacky, which is a Czech pastry type cookie with a jelly filling. My grandparents on my mother's side are from Bohemia and my grandmother had taught me how to make them long ago. It is a simple recipe, and I thought it would be a fitting way to honor her on mother's day.
> 
> While I did that, my partner Keith did some rearranging on the website, setting up a new section to add in the finished items that will be for sale. In listening to your responses, both here and in personal messages, we decided that it was best to keep everything in one place (on my main site) However, the goal was to keep my site organized and not over cluttered, which I think we accomplished. The divisions of the main categories at the top of the page are very distinct, and people can navigate just to the section they want to be at quite easily. If they are not into painting, they don't have to go there. If they do want painting stuff, there is an entire section for them to see without having to filter through woodworking stuff that they aren't interested in. And now, if they want to buy one of a kind finished items, they can get right there too. I think it is win/win/win.
> 
> I am still toying with the thought of having one or two items on Etsy though. These will be mainly to attract more traffic to the main site and hopefully gain some new regular customers. I still have to investigate as to how much I can say about the main site on Etsy though, as I know there are restrictions. If I can even put a little phrase like "more items available at Sheila Landry Designs" it may be worth it. I have a tracker on my own site and will be able to see how many people will be able to come to visit from there. It is good to think about.
> 
> I gave a call in to Ellen and Bernie too, and they were planning to go to dinner with their daughter and grand son. Although I did not get to see them for the day, we had a wonderful lunch on Thursday and we plan to get together next week. Ellen is my "Canadian mom" and I hold her very close to my heart.
> 
> Around mid-day my neighbor Lee stopped by. He was the one with the five cats and who watched my cat children while I was away. In his hand he had a card that had "mom" written on it in a childlike scrawl. Now I know I am a bit older than him, but I don't feel like I am old enough to be his Mom, and I said so to him. He said it wasn't from him to open it up and sure enough, the card was "signed" by Coco, Richard and Pancakes, my own cats. I was very touched at his thoughtfulness and it really made me smile. Lee himself is a "cat person" and although he is single, he has five cats of his own - all rescued from the Clare wharf and helps manage the anywhere from twenty to forty ferel cats that people abandon at the dock. The group has built a little cat village for the strays and find the suitable ones good homes and take all in need for medical attention. They have auctions and such throughout the year to fund the care and Lee is an active participant in the group. There isn't a day that he doesn't go by and feed and care for them. Even with five of his own, you would never know he has any because his own place is so clean. I love visiting him and his herd, as they always are good for a smile.
> 
> It was then time to get ready to go to dinner. For Keith's mom, we decided to give her a set of note cards with my animal paintings on them and a pen that we both contributed to making. I scrolled a cat silhouette into the plain maple pen blank and then filled it with tinted resin before Keith turned it. It was more of an experiment, but came out quite nice considering I kind of just sketched the kitty. Here are a couple of pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> And the entire pen:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> Keith, of course, is being very picky about his work and didn't think it was quite worthy of giving. I didn't agree, and I think considering that he has only made a couple of pens to date, it is a beautiful job. There are no boo boos that I could see and needless to say, his mom loved it.  My head is now spinning with the possibilities of what we could making using the scroll saw along with the lathe. It is very exciting!
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner and a great visit. The men don't really like lobster (ARE THEY CRAZY!!???) and they had steak on the grill, but Keith's mom had TWO lobsters for each of us! I only ate one of mine, but that means that I get to have the other one for lunch today
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Even Lacey, my "cat in law" got in on the action and joined us for some dinner:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> When I got home, I had a message from each my son and also my daughter wishing me a happy mother's day. I think this is the first time in history that both of them remembered to call me on mother's day. (My babies are growing up!) I feel that my real gift was last month when I got to see them both for a week and spend some quality time with them. It is so good to know they are happy and doing well. Nothing could be better than that.
> 
> I also found out that I had won a contest that our own Jordan had on his Facebook. Besides being incredibly talented, Jordan is a wonderfully fun and generous friend. He likes having little quizzes and contests about his work and apparently I was the first one to get the quiz correct. I won a set of magnets that are made from his carvings and I can't wait to get them!
> 
> This morning I feel refreshed and ready to go and very excited about everything in general. I am so appreciative about the wonderful people in my life (and cats) and it is truly a joy to get up and work every day. I know that may sound sappy to you all, but sometimes it is the little things that mean the most. I find more and more that the simple things that don't cost bring the most joy and happiness.
> 
> While driving home, I was once again treated to an absolutely beautiful sunset over the ocean. It was so pretty that we stopped the car and I attempted to capture it in a picture for you. It was the perfect end to a wonderful day and just wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> No amount of money can buy something like that.
> 
> Life certainly is sweet!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


wanted to wish you a happy mothers day …the pen turned out great good job to you both…its really cool…and although i do love lobster…i think i would have had to join in on the steak…i would enjoy both…they sure look good…beats the oatmeal i just had for my brunch…lol…i made beef enchiladas for dinner last night for susan..left overs will be had tonight…glad you got everything together and have started out the week with a wonderful day…bob


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Life is GOOD!*
> 
> Did you ever have a day when you just can't wait to get up and out of bed and get going? I love those days and today was one of them. Even though it is raining out, I can already feel that it going to be a good one.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day too. After writing my blog here, I really got going and decided to attack my paperwork. The pile was sizable, as it not only contained the regular stuff that I had accumulated in the last two months, but also all the receipts for the trip. I was really proud of myself with the trip receipts, because I had placed a pocket folder for them in the car when we left and every single receipt was put in that folder. I believe I had just about all of them, including gas, food, tolls, etc and it really made it easy. In running the totals, I was impressed that the fuel costs were far less than I expected. I had put over 5,000 miles (not kilometers) on the car and even though the gasoline prices are at an all time high, it was still much less than if I would have decided to fly. Then you need to figure in the freedom of having a vehicle and also being able to come and go on my own schedule and the trip to Chicago and all and it is a no-brainer.
> 
> I made great headway with my paperwork and I am all caught up in logging everything for the year and back on track. (Yay for me!)
> 
> With that behind me, I proceeded to make my dessert that I was bringing to dinner. I made Kolacky, which is a Czech pastry type cookie with a jelly filling. My grandparents on my mother's side are from Bohemia and my grandmother had taught me how to make them long ago. It is a simple recipe, and I thought it would be a fitting way to honor her on mother's day.
> 
> While I did that, my partner Keith did some rearranging on the website, setting up a new section to add in the finished items that will be for sale. In listening to your responses, both here and in personal messages, we decided that it was best to keep everything in one place (on my main site) However, the goal was to keep my site organized and not over cluttered, which I think we accomplished. The divisions of the main categories at the top of the page are very distinct, and people can navigate just to the section they want to be at quite easily. If they are not into painting, they don't have to go there. If they do want painting stuff, there is an entire section for them to see without having to filter through woodworking stuff that they aren't interested in. And now, if they want to buy one of a kind finished items, they can get right there too. I think it is win/win/win.
> 
> I am still toying with the thought of having one or two items on Etsy though. These will be mainly to attract more traffic to the main site and hopefully gain some new regular customers. I still have to investigate as to how much I can say about the main site on Etsy though, as I know there are restrictions. If I can even put a little phrase like "more items available at Sheila Landry Designs" it may be worth it. I have a tracker on my own site and will be able to see how many people will be able to come to visit from there. It is good to think about.
> 
> I gave a call in to Ellen and Bernie too, and they were planning to go to dinner with their daughter and grand son. Although I did not get to see them for the day, we had a wonderful lunch on Thursday and we plan to get together next week. Ellen is my "Canadian mom" and I hold her very close to my heart.
> 
> Around mid-day my neighbor Lee stopped by. He was the one with the five cats and who watched my cat children while I was away. In his hand he had a card that had "mom" written on it in a childlike scrawl. Now I know I am a bit older than him, but I don't feel like I am old enough to be his Mom, and I said so to him. He said it wasn't from him to open it up and sure enough, the card was "signed" by Coco, Richard and Pancakes, my own cats. I was very touched at his thoughtfulness and it really made me smile. Lee himself is a "cat person" and although he is single, he has five cats of his own - all rescued from the Clare wharf and helps manage the anywhere from twenty to forty ferel cats that people abandon at the dock. The group has built a little cat village for the strays and find the suitable ones good homes and take all in need for medical attention. They have auctions and such throughout the year to fund the care and Lee is an active participant in the group. There isn't a day that he doesn't go by and feed and care for them. Even with five of his own, you would never know he has any because his own place is so clean. I love visiting him and his herd, as they always are good for a smile.
> 
> It was then time to get ready to go to dinner. For Keith's mom, we decided to give her a set of note cards with my animal paintings on them and a pen that we both contributed to making. I scrolled a cat silhouette into the plain maple pen blank and then filled it with tinted resin before Keith turned it. It was more of an experiment, but came out quite nice considering I kind of just sketched the kitty. Here are a couple of pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> And the entire pen:
> 
> 
> From Scrollsawing Meets Turning
> 
> Keith, of course, is being very picky about his work and didn't think it was quite worthy of giving. I didn't agree, and I think considering that he has only made a couple of pens to date, it is a beautiful job. There are no boo boos that I could see and needless to say, his mom loved it.  My head is now spinning with the possibilities of what we could making using the scroll saw along with the lathe. It is very exciting!
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner and a great visit. The men don't really like lobster (ARE THEY CRAZY!!???) and they had steak on the grill, but Keith's mom had TWO lobsters for each of us! I only ate one of mine, but that means that I get to have the other one for lunch today
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> Even Lacey, my "cat in law" got in on the action and joined us for some dinner:
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> When I got home, I had a message from each my son and also my daughter wishing me a happy mother's day. I think this is the first time in history that both of them remembered to call me on mother's day. (My babies are growing up!) I feel that my real gift was last month when I got to see them both for a week and spend some quality time with them. It is so good to know they are happy and doing well. Nothing could be better than that.
> 
> I also found out that I had won a contest that our own Jordan had on his Facebook. Besides being incredibly talented, Jordan is a wonderfully fun and generous friend. He likes having little quizzes and contests about his work and apparently I was the first one to get the quiz correct. I won a set of magnets that are made from his carvings and I can't wait to get them!
> 
> This morning I feel refreshed and ready to go and very excited about everything in general. I am so appreciative about the wonderful people in my life (and cats) and it is truly a joy to get up and work every day. I know that may sound sappy to you all, but sometimes it is the little things that mean the most. I find more and more that the simple things that don't cost bring the most joy and happiness.
> 
> While driving home, I was once again treated to an absolutely beautiful sunset over the ocean. It was so pretty that we stopped the car and I attempted to capture it in a picture for you. It was the perfect end to a wonderful day and just wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> From Everday Stuff
> 
> No amount of money can buy something like that.
> 
> Life certainly is sweet!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


There's no stopping you now sheila, pen looks great, i'm impressed, but tell keith the lathe is very addictive. I can see it now, several pens with Birth signs scrolled out for sale on Etsy or your own site, go for it..


----------



## scrollgirl

*"I See the Light!"*

I was very excited when I got to the post office yesterday and found that the light for my new saw had arrived. It was supposed to be sent to New York last month and either it got lost (gotta love the post office!) or just plain didn't go out. In any case, I needed to reorder it and it has finally arrive.

In all the years I have been scroll sawing, I have never had a "proper" light. At one time I had the swing arm type of desk light, but I found that the vibration from the saw, no matter how little, caused the light to slightly bob up and down and change position. Fortunately, when I had that set up I had the saw stationed by a window and didn't need to use it very often, as it was distracting to say the least.

In recent years, I have used an Ott light task lamp. These are the lights that are used frequently by people who do painting and needlework and they have a 13 watt 'true light' bulb. The model I have is small, and I had attached magnets onto the bottom of the lamp so that it will stick onto the table of my scroll saw. With the DeWalt, I had a tear-drop shaped table, which tapered in the rear. This set up did OK for most of my smaller projects, but I admit it did get in the way of the larger ones, as swinging the project around to cut frequently caused the need to move the lamp. It certainly wasn't an optimal situation.

I began looking in earnest for a light for my DeWalt saw several months ago, and that is when I was informed that the lamp that was typically made for it has been discontinued and for the first time I had heard that the saw may also be next in line. This was when I really started considering another type of saw.

In any case, my lamp is here and it is the first time I will have the proper set up for working on the saw. It is an adjustable lamp with a magnifier. It has a very stiff adjusting neck, and mounts to the arm of the saw directly. The cord leads to the back of the saw near a motor, and the on/off module is magnetized so that it sticks to the back of the saw near the motor, keeping the cord out of your way while you work. Overall it is nice.

One thing I wasn't crazy about was the little metal "u" clip that mounted it on the saw. The clip had one screw in it and at first, it seemed that no matter how tightly we attached it, it wanted to loosen every time we moved the lamp back and away from the front of the saw table. We were then forced to take the entire lamp off of the clip to once again tighten the screw. I put in a call to Ray from Seyco to see if there was an answer.

Ray returned my call very shortly and helped out with the positioning of the clip, which we had not tightened quite enough. We also decided to have the light attached on the right side of the saw rather than the left, which meant that the motion of lifting up the lamp wouldn't be as likely to loosen the screw up. So far it works well for us that way.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

The overall quality of the lamp is excellent. But both my partner and myself think that a little bit more time should have been spent on the aluminum bracket. Although this does work, we both feel that if there were two screws in place to hold it onto the arm of the saw, it would definitely eliminate any rotation whatsoever when repositioning the lamp. It would be a cheap fix and alleviate some frustration for customers.

The lamp itself is nice. It is about six inches in diameter and round. There is a magnifying lens in the center, which I probably won't use. The little door flips up if you want to use it. I had tried to use a magnifier several years ago and didn't feel comfortable with it, but I may give it another try. People say you like it or you don't and since my eyes have changed since I had last attempted to use it, it may feel a bit more comfortable for me to use now.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

I like having the choice of mounting it on the left or the right side, as it gives the user a choice for their personal preference. Even though I used to have my task lamp on the left side, I think that having the light source come from the right will help eliminate the shadow thrown off from the blower, which is located on the left.


From New Excalibur Saw Pictures

I finished drawing up a new pattern yesterday and will have some time at the saw cutting today. I will let you all know tomorrow how I like it and I will be better able to talk about how much vibration (if any) occurs while actually using the saw. I realize that my saw is not on the stand, and does have a little more vibration than it should because of the proximity of it, but I think it should do OK judging from the short trials I gave it yesterday.

I received my numbers from my main supplier yesterday, and it seems that we are doing very well with both my candle trays and Keith's baskets. I still have a list of probably 30 or so more candle trays to make, and even though I have other projects to tackle, they are selling so well that I would be foolish not to develop the others that have both been requested and also that I have thought up myself. I will just have to find the time to weave the other ideas in between making new trays. My list of ideas is so very long, which is good for a designer, and I need to really push my production up a bit so that everything will be done in time for the fall and holiday seasons.

With that said, it is time to get to it. I am happy that things are falling into place so nicely and hopefully I will continue to be productive and creative.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *"I See the Light!"*
> 
> I was very excited when I got to the post office yesterday and found that the light for my new saw had arrived. It was supposed to be sent to New York last month and either it got lost (gotta love the post office!) or just plain didn't go out. In any case, I needed to reorder it and it has finally arrive.
> 
> In all the years I have been scroll sawing, I have never had a "proper" light. At one time I had the swing arm type of desk light, but I found that the vibration from the saw, no matter how little, caused the light to slightly bob up and down and change position. Fortunately, when I had that set up I had the saw stationed by a window and didn't need to use it very often, as it was distracting to say the least.
> 
> In recent years, I have used an Ott light task lamp. These are the lights that are used frequently by people who do painting and needlework and they have a 13 watt 'true light' bulb. The model I have is small, and I had attached magnets onto the bottom of the lamp so that it will stick onto the table of my scroll saw. With the DeWalt, I had a tear-drop shaped table, which tapered in the rear. This set up did OK for most of my smaller projects, but I admit it did get in the way of the larger ones, as swinging the project around to cut frequently caused the need to move the lamp. It certainly wasn't an optimal situation.
> 
> I began looking in earnest for a light for my DeWalt saw several months ago, and that is when I was informed that the lamp that was typically made for it has been discontinued and for the first time I had heard that the saw may also be next in line. This was when I really started considering another type of saw.
> 
> In any case, my lamp is here and it is the first time I will have the proper set up for working on the saw. It is an adjustable lamp with a magnifier. It has a very stiff adjusting neck, and mounts to the arm of the saw directly. The cord leads to the back of the saw near a motor, and the on/off module is magnetized so that it sticks to the back of the saw near the motor, keeping the cord out of your way while you work. Overall it is nice.
> 
> One thing I wasn't crazy about was the little metal "u" clip that mounted it on the saw. The clip had one screw in it and at first, it seemed that no matter how tightly we attached it, it wanted to loosen every time we moved the lamp back and away from the front of the saw table. We were then forced to take the entire lamp off of the clip to once again tighten the screw. I put in a call to Ray from Seyco to see if there was an answer.
> 
> Ray returned my call very shortly and helped out with the positioning of the clip, which we had not tightened quite enough. We also decided to have the light attached on the right side of the saw rather than the left, which meant that the motion of lifting up the lamp wouldn't be as likely to loosen the screw up. So far it works well for us that way.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The overall quality of the lamp is excellent. But both my partner and myself think that a little bit more time should have been spent on the aluminum bracket. Although this does work, we both feel that if there were two screws in place to hold it onto the arm of the saw, it would definitely eliminate any rotation whatsoever when repositioning the lamp. It would be a cheap fix and alleviate some frustration for customers.
> 
> The lamp itself is nice. It is about six inches in diameter and round. There is a magnifying lens in the center, which I probably won't use. The little door flips up if you want to use it. I had tried to use a magnifier several years ago and didn't feel comfortable with it, but I may give it another try. People say you like it or you don't and since my eyes have changed since I had last attempted to use it, it may feel a bit more comfortable for me to use now.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I like having the choice of mounting it on the left or the right side, as it gives the user a choice for their personal preference. Even though I used to have my task lamp on the left side, I think that having the light source come from the right will help eliminate the shadow thrown off from the blower, which is located on the left.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I finished drawing up a new pattern yesterday and will have some time at the saw cutting today. I will let you all know tomorrow how I like it and I will be better able to talk about how much vibration (if any) occurs while actually using the saw. I realize that my saw is not on the stand, and does have a little more vibration than it should because of the proximity of it, but I think it should do OK judging from the short trials I gave it yesterday.
> 
> I received my numbers from my main supplier yesterday, and it seems that we are doing very well with both my candle trays and Keith's baskets. I still have a list of probably 30 or so more candle trays to make, and even though I have other projects to tackle, they are selling so well that I would be foolish not to develop the others that have both been requested and also that I have thought up myself. I will just have to find the time to weave the other ideas in between making new trays. My list of ideas is so very long, which is good for a designer, and I need to really push my production up a bit so that everything will be done in time for the fall and holiday seasons.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get to it. I am happy that things are falling into place so nicely and hopefully I will continue to be productive and creative.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Sheila , I bet had a grin from ear to ear like a kid in a candy store when you got your mail.
For the aluminum bracket , You could drill a small hole adding a screw or take double side tape to the back of the bracket then screw it on .
Have a good day 
David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"I See the Light!"*
> 
> I was very excited when I got to the post office yesterday and found that the light for my new saw had arrived. It was supposed to be sent to New York last month and either it got lost (gotta love the post office!) or just plain didn't go out. In any case, I needed to reorder it and it has finally arrive.
> 
> In all the years I have been scroll sawing, I have never had a "proper" light. At one time I had the swing arm type of desk light, but I found that the vibration from the saw, no matter how little, caused the light to slightly bob up and down and change position. Fortunately, when I had that set up I had the saw stationed by a window and didn't need to use it very often, as it was distracting to say the least.
> 
> In recent years, I have used an Ott light task lamp. These are the lights that are used frequently by people who do painting and needlework and they have a 13 watt 'true light' bulb. The model I have is small, and I had attached magnets onto the bottom of the lamp so that it will stick onto the table of my scroll saw. With the DeWalt, I had a tear-drop shaped table, which tapered in the rear. This set up did OK for most of my smaller projects, but I admit it did get in the way of the larger ones, as swinging the project around to cut frequently caused the need to move the lamp. It certainly wasn't an optimal situation.
> 
> I began looking in earnest for a light for my DeWalt saw several months ago, and that is when I was informed that the lamp that was typically made for it has been discontinued and for the first time I had heard that the saw may also be next in line. This was when I really started considering another type of saw.
> 
> In any case, my lamp is here and it is the first time I will have the proper set up for working on the saw. It is an adjustable lamp with a magnifier. It has a very stiff adjusting neck, and mounts to the arm of the saw directly. The cord leads to the back of the saw near a motor, and the on/off module is magnetized so that it sticks to the back of the saw near the motor, keeping the cord out of your way while you work. Overall it is nice.
> 
> One thing I wasn't crazy about was the little metal "u" clip that mounted it on the saw. The clip had one screw in it and at first, it seemed that no matter how tightly we attached it, it wanted to loosen every time we moved the lamp back and away from the front of the saw table. We were then forced to take the entire lamp off of the clip to once again tighten the screw. I put in a call to Ray from Seyco to see if there was an answer.
> 
> Ray returned my call very shortly and helped out with the positioning of the clip, which we had not tightened quite enough. We also decided to have the light attached on the right side of the saw rather than the left, which meant that the motion of lifting up the lamp wouldn't be as likely to loosen the screw up. So far it works well for us that way.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The overall quality of the lamp is excellent. But both my partner and myself think that a little bit more time should have been spent on the aluminum bracket. Although this does work, we both feel that if there were two screws in place to hold it onto the arm of the saw, it would definitely eliminate any rotation whatsoever when repositioning the lamp. It would be a cheap fix and alleviate some frustration for customers.
> 
> The lamp itself is nice. It is about six inches in diameter and round. There is a magnifying lens in the center, which I probably won't use. The little door flips up if you want to use it. I had tried to use a magnifier several years ago and didn't feel comfortable with it, but I may give it another try. People say you like it or you don't and since my eyes have changed since I had last attempted to use it, it may feel a bit more comfortable for me to use now.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I like having the choice of mounting it on the left or the right side, as it gives the user a choice for their personal preference. Even though I used to have my task lamp on the left side, I think that having the light source come from the right will help eliminate the shadow thrown off from the blower, which is located on the left.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I finished drawing up a new pattern yesterday and will have some time at the saw cutting today. I will let you all know tomorrow how I like it and I will be better able to talk about how much vibration (if any) occurs while actually using the saw. I realize that my saw is not on the stand, and does have a little more vibration than it should because of the proximity of it, but I think it should do OK judging from the short trials I gave it yesterday.
> 
> I received my numbers from my main supplier yesterday, and it seems that we are doing very well with both my candle trays and Keith's baskets. I still have a list of probably 30 or so more candle trays to make, and even though I have other projects to tackle, they are selling so well that I would be foolish not to develop the others that have both been requested and also that I have thought up myself. I will just have to find the time to weave the other ideas in between making new trays. My list of ideas is so very long, which is good for a designer, and I need to really push my production up a bit so that everything will be done in time for the fall and holiday seasons.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get to it. I am happy that things are falling into place so nicely and hopefully I will continue to be productive and creative.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


We did have to drill the hole to make it slightly bigger in the bracket. I never thought of the double sided tape though, Dave. That is a splendid idea!

Thanks so much! Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"I See the Light!"*
> 
> I was very excited when I got to the post office yesterday and found that the light for my new saw had arrived. It was supposed to be sent to New York last month and either it got lost (gotta love the post office!) or just plain didn't go out. In any case, I needed to reorder it and it has finally arrive.
> 
> In all the years I have been scroll sawing, I have never had a "proper" light. At one time I had the swing arm type of desk light, but I found that the vibration from the saw, no matter how little, caused the light to slightly bob up and down and change position. Fortunately, when I had that set up I had the saw stationed by a window and didn't need to use it very often, as it was distracting to say the least.
> 
> In recent years, I have used an Ott light task lamp. These are the lights that are used frequently by people who do painting and needlework and they have a 13 watt 'true light' bulb. The model I have is small, and I had attached magnets onto the bottom of the lamp so that it will stick onto the table of my scroll saw. With the DeWalt, I had a tear-drop shaped table, which tapered in the rear. This set up did OK for most of my smaller projects, but I admit it did get in the way of the larger ones, as swinging the project around to cut frequently caused the need to move the lamp. It certainly wasn't an optimal situation.
> 
> I began looking in earnest for a light for my DeWalt saw several months ago, and that is when I was informed that the lamp that was typically made for it has been discontinued and for the first time I had heard that the saw may also be next in line. This was when I really started considering another type of saw.
> 
> In any case, my lamp is here and it is the first time I will have the proper set up for working on the saw. It is an adjustable lamp with a magnifier. It has a very stiff adjusting neck, and mounts to the arm of the saw directly. The cord leads to the back of the saw near a motor, and the on/off module is magnetized so that it sticks to the back of the saw near the motor, keeping the cord out of your way while you work. Overall it is nice.
> 
> One thing I wasn't crazy about was the little metal "u" clip that mounted it on the saw. The clip had one screw in it and at first, it seemed that no matter how tightly we attached it, it wanted to loosen every time we moved the lamp back and away from the front of the saw table. We were then forced to take the entire lamp off of the clip to once again tighten the screw. I put in a call to Ray from Seyco to see if there was an answer.
> 
> Ray returned my call very shortly and helped out with the positioning of the clip, which we had not tightened quite enough. We also decided to have the light attached on the right side of the saw rather than the left, which meant that the motion of lifting up the lamp wouldn't be as likely to loosen the screw up. So far it works well for us that way.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The overall quality of the lamp is excellent. But both my partner and myself think that a little bit more time should have been spent on the aluminum bracket. Although this does work, we both feel that if there were two screws in place to hold it onto the arm of the saw, it would definitely eliminate any rotation whatsoever when repositioning the lamp. It would be a cheap fix and alleviate some frustration for customers.
> 
> The lamp itself is nice. It is about six inches in diameter and round. There is a magnifying lens in the center, which I probably won't use. The little door flips up if you want to use it. I had tried to use a magnifier several years ago and didn't feel comfortable with it, but I may give it another try. People say you like it or you don't and since my eyes have changed since I had last attempted to use it, it may feel a bit more comfortable for me to use now.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I like having the choice of mounting it on the left or the right side, as it gives the user a choice for their personal preference. Even though I used to have my task lamp on the left side, I think that having the light source come from the right will help eliminate the shadow thrown off from the blower, which is located on the left.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I finished drawing up a new pattern yesterday and will have some time at the saw cutting today. I will let you all know tomorrow how I like it and I will be better able to talk about how much vibration (if any) occurs while actually using the saw. I realize that my saw is not on the stand, and does have a little more vibration than it should because of the proximity of it, but I think it should do OK judging from the short trials I gave it yesterday.
> 
> I received my numbers from my main supplier yesterday, and it seems that we are doing very well with both my candle trays and Keith's baskets. I still have a list of probably 30 or so more candle trays to make, and even though I have other projects to tackle, they are selling so well that I would be foolish not to develop the others that have both been requested and also that I have thought up myself. I will just have to find the time to weave the other ideas in between making new trays. My list of ideas is so very long, which is good for a designer, and I need to really push my production up a bit so that everything will be done in time for the fall and holiday seasons.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get to it. I am happy that things are falling into place so nicely and hopefully I will continue to be productive and creative.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


congrat´s you have arived from the dark mittleage to this site of the inlighted informationage…. LOL
if it hadn´t been an aluminium bracket you cuold have used a magnetstribe

have a great day 

Dennis


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *"I See the Light!"*
> 
> I was very excited when I got to the post office yesterday and found that the light for my new saw had arrived. It was supposed to be sent to New York last month and either it got lost (gotta love the post office!) or just plain didn't go out. In any case, I needed to reorder it and it has finally arrive.
> 
> In all the years I have been scroll sawing, I have never had a "proper" light. At one time I had the swing arm type of desk light, but I found that the vibration from the saw, no matter how little, caused the light to slightly bob up and down and change position. Fortunately, when I had that set up I had the saw stationed by a window and didn't need to use it very often, as it was distracting to say the least.
> 
> In recent years, I have used an Ott light task lamp. These are the lights that are used frequently by people who do painting and needlework and they have a 13 watt 'true light' bulb. The model I have is small, and I had attached magnets onto the bottom of the lamp so that it will stick onto the table of my scroll saw. With the DeWalt, I had a tear-drop shaped table, which tapered in the rear. This set up did OK for most of my smaller projects, but I admit it did get in the way of the larger ones, as swinging the project around to cut frequently caused the need to move the lamp. It certainly wasn't an optimal situation.
> 
> I began looking in earnest for a light for my DeWalt saw several months ago, and that is when I was informed that the lamp that was typically made for it has been discontinued and for the first time I had heard that the saw may also be next in line. This was when I really started considering another type of saw.
> 
> In any case, my lamp is here and it is the first time I will have the proper set up for working on the saw. It is an adjustable lamp with a magnifier. It has a very stiff adjusting neck, and mounts to the arm of the saw directly. The cord leads to the back of the saw near a motor, and the on/off module is magnetized so that it sticks to the back of the saw near the motor, keeping the cord out of your way while you work. Overall it is nice.
> 
> One thing I wasn't crazy about was the little metal "u" clip that mounted it on the saw. The clip had one screw in it and at first, it seemed that no matter how tightly we attached it, it wanted to loosen every time we moved the lamp back and away from the front of the saw table. We were then forced to take the entire lamp off of the clip to once again tighten the screw. I put in a call to Ray from Seyco to see if there was an answer.
> 
> Ray returned my call very shortly and helped out with the positioning of the clip, which we had not tightened quite enough. We also decided to have the light attached on the right side of the saw rather than the left, which meant that the motion of lifting up the lamp wouldn't be as likely to loosen the screw up. So far it works well for us that way.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> The overall quality of the lamp is excellent. But both my partner and myself think that a little bit more time should have been spent on the aluminum bracket. Although this does work, we both feel that if there were two screws in place to hold it onto the arm of the saw, it would definitely eliminate any rotation whatsoever when repositioning the lamp. It would be a cheap fix and alleviate some frustration for customers.
> 
> The lamp itself is nice. It is about six inches in diameter and round. There is a magnifying lens in the center, which I probably won't use. The little door flips up if you want to use it. I had tried to use a magnifier several years ago and didn't feel comfortable with it, but I may give it another try. People say you like it or you don't and since my eyes have changed since I had last attempted to use it, it may feel a bit more comfortable for me to use now.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I like having the choice of mounting it on the left or the right side, as it gives the user a choice for their personal preference. Even though I used to have my task lamp on the left side, I think that having the light source come from the right will help eliminate the shadow thrown off from the blower, which is located on the left.
> 
> 
> From New Excalibur Saw Pictures
> 
> I finished drawing up a new pattern yesterday and will have some time at the saw cutting today. I will let you all know tomorrow how I like it and I will be better able to talk about how much vibration (if any) occurs while actually using the saw. I realize that my saw is not on the stand, and does have a little more vibration than it should because of the proximity of it, but I think it should do OK judging from the short trials I gave it yesterday.
> 
> I received my numbers from my main supplier yesterday, and it seems that we are doing very well with both my candle trays and Keith's baskets. I still have a list of probably 30 or so more candle trays to make, and even though I have other projects to tackle, they are selling so well that I would be foolish not to develop the others that have both been requested and also that I have thought up myself. I will just have to find the time to weave the other ideas in between making new trays. My list of ideas is so very long, which is good for a designer, and I need to really push my production up a bit so that everything will be done in time for the fall and holiday seasons.
> 
> With that said, it is time to get to it. I am happy that things are falling into place so nicely and hopefully I will continue to be productive and creative.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Have you seen the new Lee Valley magnifying lamp? $35 on sale at the moment I believe. I have one on order and will pick it up later today.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Pull Toy Replica*

I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.

Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.

I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.

I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.

Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)

Back to the project . . .

For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.


From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy

I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.


From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy

When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.


From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy

The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.

I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)

Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!

I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.


From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy

Have a great day!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging.  I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


wonderful new addition to your work

you certainly are a power house
of creative and fun ideas

and positive energy

always a good start to my mornings


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


well would i be over the top here if i said good choice of animals…lol…am i prejudice…lol…i might have to say that i am…but i love it, i love the wood choice…that is one wood i have not ever worked and im afraid if i bought some , it would be dooms day for me with wanting more…but im so glad you did this with the wood you did choose…great job Shelia..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


dang you was first Grizz
or wuold have said I know one more than me who wuold love this bear 

thank´s for sharing it Sheila 

take care
Dennis


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


Got to hand it to you sheila, they are stunning. I think the idea of romantic nostalgia is one of those feelings that never leave us, and we have to bring it to today's younger society too.
Keep it up, cant wait for the next one..

i am going to contact you regarding an idea.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


I read this post this morning on my pager but was not able to access pictures till I got on my computer and I will admit that I like the bear pull toy and think it is cute!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you everyone for the nice comments. Grizz - you know I was thinking about you when I made this!  I love doing these for a nice change. They are so different from the fretwork that I usually do. There is something really satisfying about "building" something and having it come out nice - no matter how simple it is.

I have been thinking about more 'toys' of this type and have many ideas, as well as some great suggestions from others (thanks, Steve!)

I was not feeling one hundred percent today - really bad allergies to some bug bites - and I didn't get on the computer much, but I want you to know that I do really appreciate your encouragement. I will be back at it tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks again! 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


Twice blessed is he who earns his daily bread doing that which he would cheerfully *pay* to do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Pull Toy Replica*
> 
> I can't remember when I last felt so good about things. I have always loved what I do, but it just seems like things are really falling into place and it is truly a pleasure to get up every morning to work. I don't know if it is the new tools or my friends or being organized or just being at a good place in my life that makes it so enjoyable. Perhaps it is because I am doing what I have always wanted to do. It feels so wonderful being able to draw and make fun things and be creative. Although I do realize that I can get overwhelmed at times, I think between the deadlines and the computer and the wholesalers and the customers there is a good sense of balance in my life and it does keep me fresh. I am getting better at recognizing the stress points and I think I am learning to alleviate them by either focusing on something else or taking a step away altogether for a bit. These things may sound simple, but they are actually quite profound.
> 
> Yesterday was such a satisfying day. I was excited about my new project and couldn't wait to get started on it. It is a companion to the Antique Horse Pull Toy and although it is similar, it has some different features that make it fun and unique on its own. As with anything, the sheer fact that I now had a better idea of the building process helped me to feel far more comfortable in thinking it though and putting it together. I had learned from the mistakes that I had made on the horse and before I even touched the piece of wood, I felt confident that it would go smoothly.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the reception of the horse pull toy replica. The responses from those who have seen it, as well as the sales of the patterns have been encouraging. I believe that is because the world is in such a tumultuous time right now that many people long for what is perceived as a simpler and less complicated era. As with the skating pond, these nostalgic decorations stir up memories of those times and in some ways bring comfort. I find myself getting lost in pleasant thoughts as I researched and created these items. I think about days before computer games and electronics when toys were powered by a child pushing it along on a floor and filling in the blanks with their own imagination.
> 
> I realize that it may sound silly, but things like this trigger some wonderful and comforting thoughts for me. When I was in Chicago, we visited the Museum of Science and Industry and one exhibit that we saw has been there ever since I was a small child. It is called Yesterday's Main Street and it has always been one of my favorites. It consists of a short walkway which is a replica of how a typical main street would have looked in the early 1900's. Complete with clothing and food stores, and even a dentists' office and silent movie theater (which showed two alternating movies continually.) For the several minutes you were at the exhibit, you were transformed to another place and time in history.
> 
> Not only does it allow you to 'visit' a place long ago and feel what it is like to be part of it, but now for me, it also brings back memories of school trips and friends and my own childhood and growing up and being at the museum. I have a photograph of myself and several of my high school friends in an old model "T" car that we had taken when I was in my sophomore year of high school when I was 15. We used to take the bus to the city and spend the day at the museum ourselves. The museum was so large that we would have teams and play a kind of hide and seek game and spend the entire day exploring. It was a great time and a wonderful memory. (I will post the picture in a bit)
> 
> Back to the project . . .
> 
> For the second in the nostalgic toy series, I chose to make a Grizzly Bear Pull Toy. I have had an incredible piece of Wenge here that I acquired last fall when we were in Halifax and I have been waiting for the proper project to use it for. I thought that the beautiful grain of the wood would resemble the short, dark hair of the grizzly and it did a splendid job of doing so.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> I made the wheels a bit simpler than I did on the horse, as I felt I wanted the grain of the wood to be the focus for this project and keeping the wheels simple were necessary to accomplish this. I also decided to make the wheels of Baltic birch plywood and paint them to resemble aged metal wheels that were popular back then.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> When the bear was finished, I was thrilled with him, but he needed something else. Even though his "fur" was quite impressive, he appeared a bit plain. I had recently obtained a roll of 'rusted' wire and some small bells that also had a rusty finish on them. I thought they would be perfect for this project and strung the bells on the wire and made a collar for him.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> The wheels I painted a color called "Soft Black" which is a DecoArt Americana Acrylic paint that is readily available. I love the color because it is a brownish-black and looked less crisp than straight black. I then brushed a layer of Antique Gold Metallic paint over the wheels, not quite covering them fully. This gave the worn metal effect that I was seeking and looked wonderful. Finally, I thought that the bells were a bit too dark and rusty next to the dark wood of the bear, and I brushed a bit of the gold here and there on them to highlight them.
> 
> I am very pleased with the overall look. (The pictures I have here are not good because I finished after 9pm last night and didn't have any natural light to work with. I plan to retake them today and replace them here so you can see the details a bit better)
> 
> Every step of this project was a pleasure to do. In cutting on my new saw (with the new light) I felt so comfortable and happy having such a beautiful saw to work with. I can't believe the difference! The more I cut on it and the more comfortable I get, I find that it is wonderfully relaxing to work on. Switching from my DeWalt saw to the Excalibur is like when I moved up from my Buick Regal to the Mustang. The Regal was nice, but there was a whole different feel driving that Mustang. The Excalibur really brings my sawing up to a whole new level. And now with the light too! That is like the cherry on top of the hot fudge sundae!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my new little friend here. I have other companions for he and the horsie too. I need to write instructions today and also work on something that I am doing for Bernie. I also have some new candle trays that I need to make, and ornaments and so many other things. The list is long but it is one fun project after another and I can picture them all in my head and can't wait to make them real. It will be a fun adventure.
> 
> 
> From SLD350 Antique Grizzly Bear Pull Toy
> 
> Have a great day!


I am that BT!


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Learning to Fly"*

We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.

The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.

Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.

This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.

Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.

I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.

This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.

So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.

I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder. 

I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.

_Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _

I wish you all a good day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


I have no suggestions for your walks, but I can tell you what I do to be able to sit outside in the summer. The problem here is mosquitos, but I have found that all bugs and insects are pretty much the same, a nuisance. I keep a five gallon bucket full of water with wood chips in it. When I want to sit around outside, start a fire in a coffee can. Every now and then throw enough wet chips on the small fire to keep it smoking without putting the fire out. Those little buggers hate smoke.
My next story is not a suggestion, but only to tell you what we used to do long time ago.
Growing up along the Mississippi River, it was part of growing up to camp on the sandbars along the river in late summer every year. We used to bring old tires and gasoline with us. This was before we had worries about the environment and gas prices (gas here then was high when it reached 79 cents a gallon). We'd stack a tire or two up on large logs that were brought down by the river, cover it in gas, and light it up. Those tires put off so much stinking smoke that there wouldn't be any flying insects for miles. Two or three tires would burn all night long.


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


Sheila, I use Avon Skin-So-Soft. It smells a whole lot better than the chemical sprays, and after a few minutes you don't notice the oil. I don't know if it would work for you, but it's worth a try.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


Yes, William. I am sure that the smoke would help. I just don't really sit in one place long enough when I am outside.

The SSS Verna is something that I remembered using before (when I lived in Chicago) and completely forgot about. I even think that I got some for Christmas last year. I will check my "stash" and see if that will help. I know lots of people swear by it and maybe these little black flies don't like it. Thanks so much for the suggestion. I will let you know how it works. 

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


All those bites around your neck, easy fix, keep keith at arms length..LOL


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


I called it an early night last evening because of those buggeroos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


I have no idea what the SSS Verna is. I done an internet search, unsuccessfully. 
That brings me to another point that is completely unrelated. 
Has anyone else recently had problems with googling anything? It seems that no matter what I search for, I have to be careful what I'm clicking on. It seems that every search, including for the SSS Verna, bring some unappropriate (to put it politely) links. I don't need that mess shown on my computer. I often have young boys that pull up a seat behind me while I'm on Lumberjocks.
Anyway, if the fire idea interests you, there is another option we used to use when camping. Bear with me on this one. I'm going to try to make it family oriented as possible.
While camping, sometimes we wanted to move away from the fire. Some of us were underaged and wanted to sneak a drink without certain untrustworthy snitches seeing us. Some (not me, this is the one category that was not me) wanted to go off into the wood to smoke, uh, not cigarettes. Some of us wanted to carry our girlfriends in the woods. 
You get the idea, we didn't want mosquitos following us for any of these, activities.
Many of us had portable fires. We had used 1×12" boards to make handles long enough to our individual liking. On one end it was cut with a hole large enough for a coffee can. Then we drilled and placed finish nails around the top of the coffee can to keep it from falling through the wood. We would soak the business end of the handle in the river from the time we got there. That waterlogged it enough not to catch fire. The we placed the coffee can through the hole. We placed some tightly rolled up old clothes (scraps clothes) in the bottom of the can. We then built small fires in it like in the suggestion from the earlier post about wood chips burning on the porch. 
This gave us a small area of bug free zone for whatever activities we wanted to do. This might work for you and your man for your walks or whatever activities you may wish to go off and get into.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


In Winnipeg we consider the mosquito to be our national bird. I've been bitten as much as 100 times between the house and the car. I find that Dristan helps with the swelling and pain of the bites.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


Good to know Paul!

For William - SSS is Avon Skin So Soft oil. Some say it is quite effective at keeping many different kinds of insects off. I did some research and lots of people swear by it. I had some of the 'gel oil' and when my partner went out to the woods this evening to get a piece of burl, I had him put some on. He said that none were by him at all.  This afternoon he was on the deck and they were swarming him. I called my Avon lady and she had some on hand and I will get some in the next day or so. Hope is on its way! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


Well, now that I know what you were talking about, yes, I've heard that. 
Actually, my wife buys Skin So Soft from Avon to put on our chihuahua (our small dog that looks like a large rat). She claims it keeps fleas off of her. I don't know, but she swears by the stuff. 
She has often told me I should put the SSS on myself when outside in the summer to combat mosquitos. I guess my only excuse is that I've gotten too ornery and set in my ways to try the stuff. Let me know how it works on humans. I may have to swallow my pride and actually tell my wife (gasp!) that's she's right and I'm wrong.


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *"Learning to Fly"*
> 
> We all have "off days" once in a while. I suppose yesterday was my turn.
> 
> The day started out nice enough, and I was ready to take on the world. But then I noticed some bites on my neck and they were itching and really starting to swell. I honestly don't know when I got them. I was only out for a bit the previous day and they much have attacked me between the car and the front door.
> 
> Before I knew it there were several welts on my neck that were swollen and itching like crazy. I have some Benedryl cream, and put that on them, but they still bothered me. The welts were about two inches in diameter each and red and driving me crazy. After a couple of hours of trying to tolerate them, I finally gave in and took a single Benedryl tablet, knowing full well that it would probably take me out for the rest of the day. I wound up taking a mid afternoon nap and didn't really start to feel normal until late afternoon.
> 
> This is the third spring that I have lived in this area back in the woods. Prior to that, I lived right across the street from the ocean. I never really understood why so many people complained about the black flies because I would walk to the post office every day and not even notice them. Many people here say that they are not as plentiful near the water.
> 
> Last week I had a bit under my ear on my neck and within two days it swelled so much that it kind of hurt to turn my head. That was when I went to the pharmacy and got the supplies to combat the symptoms. Needless to say, our walks have been on hold. The other day Keith was going to walk himself and only lasted a few minutes, by the time he got to the bridge, he said there was a swarm of the buggars following him. Even though he doesn't get the reaction that I do from the bites, it is quite unpleasant.
> 
> I have searched in vain for the "Off clip-ons" that I was told about. I don't know if they are even available here in Canada. I detest dousing myself with spray and chemicals and while driving the other day, I saw a couple of people out mowing their lawn and walking wearing what looked like a bee keepers' suit.
> 
> This reminded me as to why I like the winter so much. I think that I feel more of a prisoner here in the Spring than at any other time of the year. It is like a cruel joke that the weather finally moderates only to breed these nasty little beasts. Hopefully they will be gone soon.
> 
> So unfortunately, there isn't a lot to report today. I did salvage the day and do some painting on the project that I am doing for Bernie. I am almost finished with that. I then can move on to the other woodworking projects and keep things rolling. It was overcast all day too, so getting better pictures was out. I will post the project in my gallery as soon as I do.
> 
> I apologize for being a bit off topic today. After almost a year of daily writing here I thought if I didn't post you would wonder.
> 
> I am looking at a better day today. I have some good things planned and hope to get going on some new projects. There are many that I want to get to work on.
> 
> _Two-legged creatures we are supposed to love as we love ourselves. The four-legged, also, can come to seem pretty important. But six legs are too many from the human standpoint. ~Joseph W. Krutch _
> 
> I wish you all a good day!


William, when I had a retired racing Greyhound, I put the Skin So Soft on her to keep the mosquitoes and fleas off of her. It did work. (Greyhounds are super sensitive to chemicals and Skin So Soft was an easy way to keep her healthy.) I only put it on her tummy and that was enough to keep the fleas and mosquitoes away.


----------



## scrollgirl

*"De-Bugging" and Some Project Progress*

Well, it looks like help is on its way. After Verna's suggestion of trying Avon Skin So Soft to combat the black flies, I also did some reading on the subject and found that many of the other commercial brands of insect repellent used basically the same formula. I remembered that I had received a gift set of SSS for Christmas and dug it out to see what I had. Although I didn't have the oil in the traditional form, there was a tube of gel oil. I thought I would experiment to see if it helped.

Keith had to do some work on the deck earlier in the day, and even though the little beasts didn't usually bother him, he was back inside in minutes, complaining that he was being swarmed. However, he did want to take a walk back to the woods where he had seen a freshly fallen tree which appeared to have some interesting burl figure on it. I thought he was crazy, as I was sure he would be eaten alive.

I suggested he try the gel and see if it would do anything to keep the bugs away from him. He protested mildly, but after the previous attack, reluctantly agreed to give it a try. He applies a small amount to his neck area and headed out the door. I watched him leave like a soldier going to battle.

When he arrived home half an hour later, he was very excited about the tree. In his hands he had two small pieces of wood from the tree. He was very happy because the grain itself looked very interesting. He talked about going back to get more of it using a chain saw (he only had an ax with him.) I was happy for him, but I was more interested in the real question - Did the bugs bother him?

When I asked him, he said he didn't even think about them. He said there were none around. I realize that he was very excited about the maple, as was I, but I was also equally excited about the thought of once again being able to leave the house again without being eaten alive.

I immediately looked up the number of the girl I had purchased Avon products from to see if she just happened to have an extra bottle of the stuff in stock. Happily, she did! I set up a time to meet with her and soon I will be able to once again venture outside without fear of the pesky black flies. Oh, sweet freedom!

Thanks again so much to Verna! I will certainly update you all as to the success of the stuff as soon as I get it.

On other fronts, I spent the day finishing a small project for my friend Bernie. He has been in the process of making a cabinet for the Digby Fire Department, and he requested that I make some thin 1/8" Baltic Birch painted overlays to adorn it. The area where he is going to apply them is quite small, so the detail needed to be minimal.

He wanted the firemen done as silhouettes and then the fire hydrants and fire truck to be painted. I played around a bit and came up with this:


From My Painted Stuff

I haven't really had the time to take the day and go to Digby, so I am going to put them in the mail today and send them to him. That way he should get them by tomorrow or Monday the latest. If I do get a chance to get over there, I will take a picture of the finished cabinet. I don't know when he need to deliver it though, so I am not sure if I will be able to.

Today will be more drawing to finish up the next tray I am working on. I tried a re-take on the bear, and will do so again with some better lighting. Then I will be able to post that project in my gallery.

I have a few things going on at once, which is keeping me busy in several directions. I am looking forward again to taking some time at the saw and cutting - this time with more fretwork and a little more detail than the last project. It seems like there is more than ever to do, and that is a good thing.

So that's the plan. I think it is a good one. It will be a full day and hopefully I will be able to accomplish a lot.

Have a good one!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *"De-Bugging" and Some Project Progress*
> 
> Well, it looks like help is on its way. After Verna's suggestion of trying Avon Skin So Soft to combat the black flies, I also did some reading on the subject and found that many of the other commercial brands of insect repellent used basically the same formula. I remembered that I had received a gift set of SSS for Christmas and dug it out to see what I had. Although I didn't have the oil in the traditional form, there was a tube of gel oil. I thought I would experiment to see if it helped.
> 
> Keith had to do some work on the deck earlier in the day, and even though the little beasts didn't usually bother him, he was back inside in minutes, complaining that he was being swarmed. However, he did want to take a walk back to the woods where he had seen a freshly fallen tree which appeared to have some interesting burl figure on it. I thought he was crazy, as I was sure he would be eaten alive.
> 
> I suggested he try the gel and see if it would do anything to keep the bugs away from him. He protested mildly, but after the previous attack, reluctantly agreed to give it a try. He applies a small amount to his neck area and headed out the door. I watched him leave like a soldier going to battle.
> 
> When he arrived home half an hour later, he was very excited about the tree. In his hands he had two small pieces of wood from the tree. He was very happy because the grain itself looked very interesting. He talked about going back to get more of it using a chain saw (he only had an ax with him.) I was happy for him, but I was more interested in the real question - Did the bugs bother him?
> 
> When I asked him, he said he didn't even think about them. He said there were none around. I realize that he was very excited about the maple, as was I, but I was also equally excited about the thought of once again being able to leave the house again without being eaten alive.
> 
> I immediately looked up the number of the girl I had purchased Avon products from to see if she just happened to have an extra bottle of the stuff in stock. Happily, she did! I set up a time to meet with her and soon I will be able to once again venture outside without fear of the pesky black flies. Oh, sweet freedom!
> 
> Thanks again so much to Verna! I will certainly update you all as to the success of the stuff as soon as I get it.
> 
> On other fronts, I spent the day finishing a small project for my friend Bernie. He has been in the process of making a cabinet for the Digby Fire Department, and he requested that I make some thin 1/8" Baltic Birch painted overlays to adorn it. The area where he is going to apply them is quite small, so the detail needed to be minimal.
> 
> He wanted the firemen done as silhouettes and then the fire hydrants and fire truck to be painted. I played around a bit and came up with this:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> I haven't really had the time to take the day and go to Digby, so I am going to put them in the mail today and send them to him. That way he should get them by tomorrow or Monday the latest. If I do get a chance to get over there, I will take a picture of the finished cabinet. I don't know when he need to deliver it though, so I am not sure if I will be able to.
> 
> Today will be more drawing to finish up the next tray I am working on. I tried a re-take on the bear, and will do so again with some better lighting. Then I will be able to post that project in my gallery.
> 
> I have a few things going on at once, which is keeping me busy in several directions. I am looking forward again to taking some time at the saw and cutting - this time with more fretwork and a little more detail than the last project. It seems like there is more than ever to do, and that is a good thing.
> 
> So that's the plan. I think it is a good one. It will be a full day and hopefully I will be able to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a good one!


Yup, that stuff works wonders for all kinds of biting insects. We used to go to a lake in Ontario where the mosquitoes were so bad they literally covered the entire bottom of the boat before dark. Since this was the best fishing time of the day, we had to do something!

One of our neighbors in the cabins told us about SSS and offered us a trial - worked perfectly! And, it lasted well into the night.

Your friend is gonna go nuts over those Firemen - they look great!

-bob


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *"De-Bugging" and Some Project Progress*
> 
> Well, it looks like help is on its way. After Verna's suggestion of trying Avon Skin So Soft to combat the black flies, I also did some reading on the subject and found that many of the other commercial brands of insect repellent used basically the same formula. I remembered that I had received a gift set of SSS for Christmas and dug it out to see what I had. Although I didn't have the oil in the traditional form, there was a tube of gel oil. I thought I would experiment to see if it helped.
> 
> Keith had to do some work on the deck earlier in the day, and even though the little beasts didn't usually bother him, he was back inside in minutes, complaining that he was being swarmed. However, he did want to take a walk back to the woods where he had seen a freshly fallen tree which appeared to have some interesting burl figure on it. I thought he was crazy, as I was sure he would be eaten alive.
> 
> I suggested he try the gel and see if it would do anything to keep the bugs away from him. He protested mildly, but after the previous attack, reluctantly agreed to give it a try. He applies a small amount to his neck area and headed out the door. I watched him leave like a soldier going to battle.
> 
> When he arrived home half an hour later, he was very excited about the tree. In his hands he had two small pieces of wood from the tree. He was very happy because the grain itself looked very interesting. He talked about going back to get more of it using a chain saw (he only had an ax with him.) I was happy for him, but I was more interested in the real question - Did the bugs bother him?
> 
> When I asked him, he said he didn't even think about them. He said there were none around. I realize that he was very excited about the maple, as was I, but I was also equally excited about the thought of once again being able to leave the house again without being eaten alive.
> 
> I immediately looked up the number of the girl I had purchased Avon products from to see if she just happened to have an extra bottle of the stuff in stock. Happily, she did! I set up a time to meet with her and soon I will be able to once again venture outside without fear of the pesky black flies. Oh, sweet freedom!
> 
> Thanks again so much to Verna! I will certainly update you all as to the success of the stuff as soon as I get it.
> 
> On other fronts, I spent the day finishing a small project for my friend Bernie. He has been in the process of making a cabinet for the Digby Fire Department, and he requested that I make some thin 1/8" Baltic Birch painted overlays to adorn it. The area where he is going to apply them is quite small, so the detail needed to be minimal.
> 
> He wanted the firemen done as silhouettes and then the fire hydrants and fire truck to be painted. I played around a bit and came up with this:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> I haven't really had the time to take the day and go to Digby, so I am going to put them in the mail today and send them to him. That way he should get them by tomorrow or Monday the latest. If I do get a chance to get over there, I will take a picture of the finished cabinet. I don't know when he need to deliver it though, so I am not sure if I will be able to.
> 
> Today will be more drawing to finish up the next tray I am working on. I tried a re-take on the bear, and will do so again with some better lighting. Then I will be able to post that project in my gallery.
> 
> I have a few things going on at once, which is keeping me busy in several directions. I am looking forward again to taking some time at the saw and cutting - this time with more fretwork and a little more detail than the last project. It seems like there is more than ever to do, and that is a good thing.
> 
> So that's the plan. I think it is a good one. It will be a full day and hopefully I will be able to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a good one!


Avon Skin So Soft , been using that since way back when I was in scouts.good for repelling bugs and a moisturizes the skin

Good job on the firemen and other


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *"De-Bugging" and Some Project Progress*
> 
> Well, it looks like help is on its way. After Verna's suggestion of trying Avon Skin So Soft to combat the black flies, I also did some reading on the subject and found that many of the other commercial brands of insect repellent used basically the same formula. I remembered that I had received a gift set of SSS for Christmas and dug it out to see what I had. Although I didn't have the oil in the traditional form, there was a tube of gel oil. I thought I would experiment to see if it helped.
> 
> Keith had to do some work on the deck earlier in the day, and even though the little beasts didn't usually bother him, he was back inside in minutes, complaining that he was being swarmed. However, he did want to take a walk back to the woods where he had seen a freshly fallen tree which appeared to have some interesting burl figure on it. I thought he was crazy, as I was sure he would be eaten alive.
> 
> I suggested he try the gel and see if it would do anything to keep the bugs away from him. He protested mildly, but after the previous attack, reluctantly agreed to give it a try. He applies a small amount to his neck area and headed out the door. I watched him leave like a soldier going to battle.
> 
> When he arrived home half an hour later, he was very excited about the tree. In his hands he had two small pieces of wood from the tree. He was very happy because the grain itself looked very interesting. He talked about going back to get more of it using a chain saw (he only had an ax with him.) I was happy for him, but I was more interested in the real question - Did the bugs bother him?
> 
> When I asked him, he said he didn't even think about them. He said there were none around. I realize that he was very excited about the maple, as was I, but I was also equally excited about the thought of once again being able to leave the house again without being eaten alive.
> 
> I immediately looked up the number of the girl I had purchased Avon products from to see if she just happened to have an extra bottle of the stuff in stock. Happily, she did! I set up a time to meet with her and soon I will be able to once again venture outside without fear of the pesky black flies. Oh, sweet freedom!
> 
> Thanks again so much to Verna! I will certainly update you all as to the success of the stuff as soon as I get it.
> 
> On other fronts, I spent the day finishing a small project for my friend Bernie. He has been in the process of making a cabinet for the Digby Fire Department, and he requested that I make some thin 1/8" Baltic Birch painted overlays to adorn it. The area where he is going to apply them is quite small, so the detail needed to be minimal.
> 
> He wanted the firemen done as silhouettes and then the fire hydrants and fire truck to be painted. I played around a bit and came up with this:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> I haven't really had the time to take the day and go to Digby, so I am going to put them in the mail today and send them to him. That way he should get them by tomorrow or Monday the latest. If I do get a chance to get over there, I will take a picture of the finished cabinet. I don't know when he need to deliver it though, so I am not sure if I will be able to.
> 
> Today will be more drawing to finish up the next tray I am working on. I tried a re-take on the bear, and will do so again with some better lighting. Then I will be able to post that project in my gallery.
> 
> I have a few things going on at once, which is keeping me busy in several directions. I am looking forward again to taking some time at the saw and cutting - this time with more fretwork and a little more detail than the last project. It seems like there is more than ever to do, and that is a good thing.
> 
> So that's the plan. I think it is a good one. It will be a full day and hopefully I will be able to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila, I'm so glad the SSS is working-you're very welcome.

I found some SSS Bug Repellent in the linen closet, and remembered that I took it to New Orleans when I went down there to work on a Habitat for Humanity neighborhood. As I recall, I just had to apply it twice a day in New Orleans and it worked very well.

With our abnormally high rainfall here this spring in the Midwest, the mosquitoes are swarming, but I'm sure not as bad as yours. So, I do feel for you. Our advantage is that they aren't quite as prevalent in the daytime hours, so I can still do my outside "chores" without putting the SSS on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"De-Bugging" and Some Project Progress*
> 
> Well, it looks like help is on its way. After Verna's suggestion of trying Avon Skin So Soft to combat the black flies, I also did some reading on the subject and found that many of the other commercial brands of insect repellent used basically the same formula. I remembered that I had received a gift set of SSS for Christmas and dug it out to see what I had. Although I didn't have the oil in the traditional form, there was a tube of gel oil. I thought I would experiment to see if it helped.
> 
> Keith had to do some work on the deck earlier in the day, and even though the little beasts didn't usually bother him, he was back inside in minutes, complaining that he was being swarmed. However, he did want to take a walk back to the woods where he had seen a freshly fallen tree which appeared to have some interesting burl figure on it. I thought he was crazy, as I was sure he would be eaten alive.
> 
> I suggested he try the gel and see if it would do anything to keep the bugs away from him. He protested mildly, but after the previous attack, reluctantly agreed to give it a try. He applies a small amount to his neck area and headed out the door. I watched him leave like a soldier going to battle.
> 
> When he arrived home half an hour later, he was very excited about the tree. In his hands he had two small pieces of wood from the tree. He was very happy because the grain itself looked very interesting. He talked about going back to get more of it using a chain saw (he only had an ax with him.) I was happy for him, but I was more interested in the real question - Did the bugs bother him?
> 
> When I asked him, he said he didn't even think about them. He said there were none around. I realize that he was very excited about the maple, as was I, but I was also equally excited about the thought of once again being able to leave the house again without being eaten alive.
> 
> I immediately looked up the number of the girl I had purchased Avon products from to see if she just happened to have an extra bottle of the stuff in stock. Happily, she did! I set up a time to meet with her and soon I will be able to once again venture outside without fear of the pesky black flies. Oh, sweet freedom!
> 
> Thanks again so much to Verna! I will certainly update you all as to the success of the stuff as soon as I get it.
> 
> On other fronts, I spent the day finishing a small project for my friend Bernie. He has been in the process of making a cabinet for the Digby Fire Department, and he requested that I make some thin 1/8" Baltic Birch painted overlays to adorn it. The area where he is going to apply them is quite small, so the detail needed to be minimal.
> 
> He wanted the firemen done as silhouettes and then the fire hydrants and fire truck to be painted. I played around a bit and came up with this:
> 
> 
> From My Painted Stuff
> 
> I haven't really had the time to take the day and go to Digby, so I am going to put them in the mail today and send them to him. That way he should get them by tomorrow or Monday the latest. If I do get a chance to get over there, I will take a picture of the finished cabinet. I don't know when he need to deliver it though, so I am not sure if I will be able to.
> 
> Today will be more drawing to finish up the next tray I am working on. I tried a re-take on the bear, and will do so again with some better lighting. Then I will be able to post that project in my gallery.
> 
> I have a few things going on at once, which is keeping me busy in several directions. I am looking forward again to taking some time at the saw and cutting - this time with more fretwork and a little more detail than the last project. It seems like there is more than ever to do, and that is a good thing.
> 
> So that's the plan. I think it is a good one. It will be a full day and hopefully I will be able to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a good one!


Thank you again for your thoughts. I am in the process of getting my hand on some of the spray. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*

Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.

My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).

I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.

I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.

I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.

I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.

On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.

But it was not to be.

Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!

I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.

Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.

The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.

One had gotton in!

He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.

I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.

I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!

I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!

Or did I?

Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.

Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.

I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.

Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.

So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.

As I have not yet begun to fight.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


I feel your pain!
Yesterday the mosquitoes returned, here. (We raise them in our area apparently - and we raise them "big"). A few moment in the yard yesterday afternoon and I was surrounded by a cloud of buzzing. I retreated to the house.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


I just bought a military net thingie for my head,

It wont make a fashion statement

but the midges cant get me either Ha Ha

jamie


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


Ok, my next suggestion is from my last resort bag of tricks. Go to Wal-Mart (or it's equivilant in your area). Go to the camping section. Get Backwoods Off. If they don't have that particular brand, one that has the ingredient "deet" in it. I have yet to find a bug yet that can go too close to deet without falling dead before they get too disoriented to even get the chance to bite. 
Now, deet stinks to high heaven in my wife's opinion (I haven't been able to smell in years). It also stains clothes. When you look at the other option of you haveing what seems to be an allergic reaction to these buggers, I think it's worth it. 
If this doesn't work, the only other tricks I have involve a lot of cash and a lot of hassle. They would involved going to beekeeper supply sources for a veil and a handheld smoker.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


After living on a pond in northern New Hampshire for 10 years, I learned to keep Ben's Repellent with 95% DEET close by. I used the liquid, not the spray. It's strong enough to melt leather, but safe if you wash once you are inside. The bugs at my place only laughed and danced at the site of an Off can. Ben's was the only thing that allowed me to be outside during the 6-8 weeks of black fly season. My wife almost left me her first year at my place, but then I got her a head net from Cabelas.

Some good news. After 3-4 years of being bitten, I was able to build up some immunity to them. They still took my blood, but I didn't notice them as much - and my wife did not file for divorce.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


I've heard about those al-qaida flies,

the one you killed is in heaven with 72 virgins.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


Well, Sheila, all I can say I wish the package has arrived to you by now, you will see why once you get it. I am surprised it is taking so long!

We are finally getting some much needed rain and the sky is really dark, so dark the night light I have outside triggered and came on.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


Yes, Erwin. I didn't get the package yet. I expect some time next week. Funny I can send a package to England and it gets there much quicker than if I were to send one to parts of the United States. I am watching for it though and I will let you know as soon as it arrives. 

Thanks to a friend here on LJ's, I went to the pharmacy and got some allergy medicine that seems to be working better than the Benedryl in helping me out with this. The pharmacist concurred with what I was told and I am starting to feel better without being groggy. I am drawing today and feeling lots better.

I am going to look for the Ben's repellent, but I don't know if it is available here in Canada. I am still waiting to get the other stuff from the Avon lady that I can spray on and perhaps if it is on my jacket I will be left alone. I also hope that perhaps I will develop an immunity to the bites. That would really be cool. 

Sheila


----------



## Verna

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


I'm voting for the bee hat, and spray it with the SSS also!!!! It seems they only got you where you didn't put the SSS, Sheila. I did see a bee/mosquito hat in the camping section at WalMart yesterday, and I sure thought of you.

John, I can't tell you how many times I've been stung by wasps and yellow jackets, and I sure wish I would build up an immunity. I must be an extremely "sweet" person, because those buggers just hunt me down. SSS does not work on them, unfortunately.

Good luck, Sheila.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


are you sure you havn´t been newsreporter from a frontline 
you deffently know how to descripe a battle very well 
here we still have to wait for the big invasion of mosqitos
sofare its just the scoutgruops 
and they are iretating enoff to deal with

take care
Dennis


----------



## RonPeters

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


Hmmm, all this talk of insects is starting to bug me…

In Colorado, we have relatively FEW insects and NO black flies….it's just too darn dry here!


----------



## WayneC

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


I hate black flies. I lived in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan for almost 4 years. I feel your pain.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Flies 1 /Scrollgirl 0*
> 
> Apparently, knowing your enemy does not necessarily guarantee victory.
> 
> My mission was to go to the post office and get some mail out. In order to do so, I had to cross enemy lines (the great outdoors).
> 
> I was not unprepared. I dutifully donned my long sleeved hoodie, even though the air was warm. Underneath, I had applied a layer of repellent (skin-so-soft) to avert the nasty little beasts.
> 
> I knew they could see me and that they were waiting, yet I bravely stepped outside and into harms way.
> 
> I walked quickly, yet tried not to look intimidated. I knew if they saw the fear in my eyes all would be lost. Any sign of weakness would be to their advantage.
> 
> I made it to the car unscathed and I felt that the first leg of my mission had gone well. As I sat in relief in the driver's seat a feeling of victory began to encompass me.
> 
> On a different day, at a different time of year I would now be putting the top down on the car to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. After all, it had been a long winter and I longed for the warm feel of the sun on my back and the breeze through my hair.
> 
> But it was not to be.
> 
> Outside I could see the enemy swarming, unable to penetrate my fortress. I smiled to myself as I put the car into gear and drove away, leaving my pursuers in the dust. Take that!
> 
> I arrived at my destination (the post office) without incident. I did my business there and got back into the car, unaware of the peril that awaited me.
> 
> Perhaps that was their plan all along. How smug they must have thought me to be! How arrogant! Little did I realize that in their tiny, evil minds the battle was far from over. They played me like a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> The attack was a complete and utter surprise to me. I didn't even know that I was still in battle. They had successfully lulled me into a sense of security so they could take me completely off guard. As I was driving home, the stowaway first showed itself. I heard the wicked hum in my ear and instantly I was brought back to a state of awareness and fear.
> 
> One had gotton in!
> 
> He knew he had me at my most vulnerable moment. The horrid beast! I swatted toward him and he adeptly dodged each swing, only to retreat into an area of the car that I was unable to reach. It was acutely aware of my limitations and used them to its utmost advantage.
> 
> I had no choice but to keep forging ahead. I was heading for home and the comfort of its safety.
> 
> I arrived there shortly and ran to my front door. I was unconcerned with appearances - let them see my fear! As I stepped from my car and hurried into the house, I could imagine the amusement they must be feeling. After all, I was much larger and smarter then they were, yet it was I who was cowering and running for cover!
> 
> I made it inside and at that very moment, I felt a stinging on my head. I put my hand up and successfully smashed the brute and watched him fall to the ground. I felt an overwhelming sense of satisfaction in doing so. I had shown it who was stronger! I had won!
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Within an hour or so, there were not one, but two welts that began to swell on my scalp. Each was progressively itchy and growing in size. I had been hit.
> 
> Apparently the buggar was on a suicide mission. I am certain its peers silently cheered from the sideline and honored it for its success. It died a martyr - an honorable death for a creature of its stature in life. Its mission was accomplished.
> 
> I sit here and tend my battle wounds with hydrocortisone cream and Benedryl. The back of my neck is somewhat swelled and my head is itchy and uncomfortable. I hope to get some work done today, but it is difficult to concentrate due to the discomfort.
> 
> Although I know I lost this round, I realize that there are more battles on the horizon. I will learn from my defeat and prepare a new and more effective battle plan for the next time. I grossly underestimated my enemy. It is a mistake I am not proud of, but I will learn greatly from it.
> 
> So laugh beasts, laugh! Your mocking will one day come back to haunt you.
> 
> As I have not yet begun to fight.


Sheila have you tried fogging them? I'm not usually one to advocate weapons of mass destruction but black flies, deer flies, horse flies and mosquitoes don't fight fair so we shouldn't have to either ;-)

Its been to cold and wet here for the mosquitoes to really take off, but the warm weather is coming…it is coming right?!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Down for the Count*

As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.

I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.

However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.

By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.

Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.

Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".

The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.

I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


Depending on what they give you, muscle relaxers can have quite an effect on some people. I know you want to scroll or paint all you can, but please do be careful until you have time for those to get into your system. If you want some horror stories, just shoot me a PM. I take muscle relaxers on an almost daily basis. I have for over ten years now. There are time that I have several good days in a row and take none. Then I'll have a bad day and, oh boy. Let's just say that for such a small pill, they can make a large man like me very weak kneed. 
Be careful.


----------



## hairy

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


Get well soon.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


Get well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


Thanks, guys. Believe me - there is NO chance of me scroll sawing today. I don't know what happened to my stupid back, but it is just hurting no matter how I sit, stand or lay. I just don't get it. I just hope it gets back to normal soon. 

Sheila


----------



## merle

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


try socking in a hot bath ,that helps my back..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


I have muscle spasms in my back on a regular basis. Sometimes they are barely tolerable. Even when they are tolerable though, those spasms can make for a miserable day. In my case, if I sit too long, it hurts. If I stand too long, it hurts. If I lie down to long it hurts. If I breath too long basically, it hurts. 
When all else fails, I will tell you two things I do that eases it up for a little while anyway. A well placed heating pad can give some relief. What helps the most though is a hot bath. I'm not talking about a warm bath, a hot bath, as hot as I can stand it. The problem with the bath is when I have been several days without any good rest. I can't tell you the number of times in the last ten years that I finally got relaxation in a hot bath, and went to sleep. The problem with that is that I go to sleep and wake up to worse muscle spasms because I'm lying in a hard bathtub full of cold water. Not good.
Since moving to our present house, I no longer have the option of showers. We lived in a house once that had a walk in shower though. I had a shower chair and would sit backwards with the hot water hitting my back. That gave me more relief than anything I've ever tried. Unfortunately for me though, I could only do this in a walk in because of my bad leg. My present bathtub isn't large enough for the chir, and I don't have the luxury of standing without a brace or a cain, neither of which are safe to be using in a shower.
You may try any of these suggestions Sheila. I will tell you if you do the shower idea though. As good as it might feel to you, limit yoursefl on how long you let the hot water hit one spot. It feels relieving until the water stops. Then if you've allowed it to hit on one spot too long, that spot will be more sore than it was to begin with.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


well im so sorry to hear this sheila…what your going though is what i would call…my world…this is what i deal with every day…and i hate that your having to deal with it …please take it easy and let the meds do there job…one thing i would recommend is that you try to get some walking in..its the best thing to do…you will prob hurt at first , but if you keep walking..it will help get things in alignment , your in my thoughts and prayers..also heat has worked well for me…if you can stand some in the shower and let the hot water hit your back, wet heat is the best…if you have a heating pad…put it over a damp towel..put the heating pad inside a plastic trash bag and then put that over the damp towel..also use some anti inflammatory's …up to 800mg…..i have morphine prescribed for my problem..and it really helps..if your pain doesnt seem to let up soon enough, get your regular dr to prescribe some type of pain meds…hang in there…grizz


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


Sorry to hear you are so down in the dumps, Sheila. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


hey whats that tuff girl down ….. not good 
what william say in his last comment ain´t bad for backpain 
but allso as he says not for too long and fast in to bed bringing the warm from the water
and stay there a ½-1 hour just relaxing …... sounds as lazyness but better than not to be able
to do anything the rest of the day

hope you recover fast

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


You have my prayers to get well soon and be back. Rest a while. Been a while, I wasn't around in the LJ just because of some priorities. But what surprises me is your situation. I knew how your eagerness to be back at work will bring you back to it but for the meantime take rest… mind will always be stronger than the body so make it balance.

God bless and hope you recover quickly.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


Consider this a large, remotely applied hug.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Down for the Count*
> 
> As the day progressed yesterday, so did the symptoms.
> 
> I made a trip to the pharmacy around noon and wound up getting some allergy relief tablets recommended by friends and the pharmacist.
> 
> However a new symptom began - back spasms. I am not prone to this, and have only had it once in my life. I didn't lift anything or twist in an unusual way but as the day but they became increasingly severe.
> 
> By 10:30 or so, it was bad enough to make the trip to the hospital. With the bites and all still being bothersome, and now not being able to sit, stand or lay in any position comfortably, I thought it was time.
> 
> Fortunately, it wasn't busy and we were only there a couple of hours. I saw the doctor, who said the bites were infected and he prescribed antibiotics and also muscle relaxers for the spasms, which he wasn't sure if they were related or not.
> 
> Bottom line - I got home around 2am and I am pretty messed up. Still itching and still very uncomfortable no matter how I am positioned. The doctor told me it would be a "rough couple of days".
> 
> The worst part is I can't sit at my computer. I did finish a drawing yesterday and fully intended to cut it out today, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. I will play it by ear and hopefully once the medicine kicks in I will be able to function again.
> 
> I will keep you posted and thank you very much for your good advice.
> 
> I hope you have a great day.


I was sent this video by Ron Peters. I thought it was so cute and funny I wanted to share it with you. (Only you have to change the words from On-tar-i-o to Nova Scot-i-a!) Enjoy!






Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Maybe Tomorrow*

I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.

Have a really good Monday. 

Sheila


----------



## GaryD

scrollgirl said:


> *Maybe Tomorrow*
> 
> I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.
> 
> Have a really good Monday.
> 
> Sheila


Sheila, hope you feel better soon


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Maybe Tomorrow*
> 
> I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.
> 
> Have a really good Monday.
> 
> Sheila


Get well!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Maybe Tomorrow*
> 
> I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.
> 
> Have a really good Monday.
> 
> Sheila


thinking of you and hope your starting to feel better…getting well begins somewhere…try to relax and let your body recover from this…i hope keith is feeding you well…some of that blueberry cake would be good and help you stay sweet…lol…...whenever i have down time i use it to plan what ill be doing next , or if you feel like it..get your drawing pad and do some drawing…..keeps your mind busy, and not thinking of your pain…some hot tea works good too…..get well soon…grizz


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Maybe Tomorrow*
> 
> I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.
> 
> Have a really good Monday.
> 
> Sheila


sorry to hear this sheila
been out of it myself lately too

i got a scorpion sting in mexico
freaked me out
the laughing lady got some garlic
and cut open a piece
and rubbed it on the spot

voila !

last year i got hit real good by a wasp
got some garlic
and rubbed it on
took a few to get in
but same results

voila !

seems it neutralizes the poisons
of bugs anyway

the peons in mexico
wear a little felt bag as a necklace
with a stitched cross on it in thread
i never asked thinking it to be some religious mojo
but they carry garlic in it

for the stings

get better
we need you up and happy


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Maybe Tomorrow*
> 
> I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.
> 
> Have a really good Monday.
> 
> Sheila


Shelia get well soon . 
You just might want to call your conservation dept there and see is the can help you out with the black flies problem there . also there is "Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies israelensis" 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_thuringiensis_israelensis
or you are just going to have to get a bee keepers outfit 
http://www.beekeepingstarterkit.com/beekeepersclothing
David


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Maybe Tomorrow*
> 
> I am sorry guys and girls. Things are still pretty much the same here. I am sure you don't want to hear about my aches and pains so I am skipping the blog for today. I really appreciate all of your thoughts and kind wishes. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be starting to feel back to normal.
> 
> Have a really good Monday.
> 
> Sheila


Shelia,

Take care of yourself. Get plenty of rest. Drink plenty of fluids. GET WELL!!!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly Improving*

I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.

I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.

In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.

It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.

The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.

When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.

So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.

Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


Few people stop to realize a simple fact. Everything on your body, from your head to your toes, is either directly or indirectly connected to your spine. Therefore, anything can cause problems to your spine in some unusual ways. 
I'm glad you aren't giving up though. That's another mistake many make when it comes to back pain. They immediately go to bed and try to wait it out. Well, the problem with that is that "waiting out" a back pain will only make you sore. It's not always possible, but when you can, light activity (with care, of course) will ease back pain more than anything else.
I am glad to hear that you're pretty sure what the problem is and that it's something temporary. Long term back problems start to cause all kinds of other problems, like depression. That's what a lot of people don't get about me. That, in a nutshell, is why I call my wood work my therapy. Not only does it keep me busy so I can fight off depression, but as you know, scrolling especially doesn't require constant sitting or standing all the time. I can do it at my own leisure. Some think that with my back pain I can just stay sitting or go stay in bed. As you see, that doesn't work out too well.
What ever the problem turns out to be. The best advice I know to give you now is to be sure to ease back into things. If you wake up feeling better, tomorrow for example, please don't jump out of bed and dive head first into your regular routine. Doing so can quite possible make your current back pains multiply. 
I went through an experimental treatment a couple of years ago. They injected some stuff (can't remember the name) between my vertebraes with a long needle. It was explained to me as a painful and dangerous procedure, but that it would provide me with semi-temporary relief. Well, after living in pain so long, I figured anything was worth a shot short of surgery. So I let them do it. I followed their instructions until I left the doctor's office. I was told to take it easy for a couple of days though. By the time I got home, I was pain free (well, almost. I felt better than I had in years). 
I got work done that day. I done things that I hadn't dreamed of doing in so long. It felt great to not be in terrible pain. I messed up. I felt great right up until bedtime. By the next morning, I was in so much pain that I was regretting even getting those shots. I blamed the shots. After going back to the doctor though, I realized, it was my own fault for not taking it easy and easing back into things. The back doesn't just bounce back like a rubber band. 
Hope you get to feeling better soon. Take care of that back though. Modern medicine is great. I'm here to tell you though, when it comes to the spine, the medical community is still guessing at a lot of it. They don't have many great cures for it. So you haveto take care of it.


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


Glad to have you back among the upright!!
Ellen


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


Good to here you're improving.

Do what you're comfortable doing safely.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


Good to hear the med's are helping you . just don't rush into things take care of yourself . Let Keith fix you a good dinner and take care of ya. Hopefully he can cook , LOL


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


good morning..maybe you can do some naps through out the day and be rested, were all a big family here and want our favorite blog gal to be well and back to her new self…healed of the bug bites and back to work doing what you love…at least you well enough to blog us of your improvement and were glad to hear from you…as you said take it slow and one hour at a time..our thoughts are with you….)) be well….......


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


glad to hear you have it better Sheila 

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


Good to hear you are healing… normal to all that it will be slow. I think it is a better time to "look back into your LJ posts" ... 12 days hence and you will be on your anniversary… you are a record breaker having nearly 2000 posts in a year … that is amazing and I wish you for your speedy recovery today and good health for the days to come … that is being proactive on your brighter days to come. 
Get well and be rested. Prayers for your healing,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Improving*
> 
> I want to start out by thanking everyone again for the nice thoughts. I haven't really replied to each person individually and I trust you understand. I began feeling better yesterday and it was a great relief. I was able to actually do some drawing during the day and accomplish something. I promise I am not pushing anything, but it is quite difficult to sit and do nothing all day. When I do feel up to it, I will have a lot of cutting in front of me. That is good, as I love to play with the saw.
> 
> I truly don't like feeling this way. This problem with my back has only happened one time before, when I was about 30 years old. Dani, my youngest was just a baby then and my doctor said that I had mono. He said that normally 30 years old is too old for mono because usually by then we are exposed to it and either we get it or develop immunities to it. Apparently I had done neither up to that point. He also said that it sometimes triggered a weakness in your body, my case being my back. I found this surprising, as I have never (or haven't since) had any back problems. It is as if the muscles just seize up, and it is very painful no matter which position I am in.
> 
> In reading and doing research, I wanted to see if the bug bites were related to the back problems. It just seems too much of a coincidence. From what I read, when you have a sensitivity to certain bug bites, your body produces histamines to fight the poison in your system. Thus the swollen lymph node. This in turn can trigger sudden acute back pain.
> 
> It makes sense to me because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to 'throw out my back'. If I were betting, I would say that the severe reaction to the bites were the cause of all of this.
> 
> The good news is that I am taking the antibiotics to fight the infection from the bites. The lumps on my head from them are almost down completely and my neck is also better, although not completely. I think that getting these under control will be the key to my back healing too. Fortunately there have been no adverse effects from the drugs. I did have a rough night again though and couldn't get comfortable. So the answer is going to be just taking it slow.
> 
> When I feel up to it, I will am able to draw. It is good to get everything mapped out and start seeing things down on paper. I am very used to doing things all day and I think besides the pain the biggest problem is the monotony of not being able to do anything.
> 
> So the plan is to take it hour by hour and see what happens. Hopefully once the antibiotic really takes care of the infection, the rest of me will heal too. I feel a bit better this morning, but I know I have to go very slow. Otherwise I will be going backwards.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments and private messages. It makes me feel good to know there are so many nice people here. I hope you all have a good day today.


Thank you all for the kind comments. I am feeling better and it is like a gift. I can easily understand how one can get depressed when they aren't able to do what they want to do. It is truly frustrating. I know if I push too hard, it will send me backwards and then I will have to start the healing process all over again. That would be very discouraging. I am very fortunate that this isn't a chronic condition with me and even though I don't really know what set me off, hopefully it will be temporary and not be a continual problem. Everyone's kind words and encouragement really do make a difference. I appreciate you all very much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back to Normal*

Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.

When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!



















I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.

I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.

In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.

I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.

So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:










Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.

Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Glad to see you finally received our gifts(12 days in transit) and they told me when I took it there that it will take about a week. I guess the key word is "about"! I hope you put the coffee scoop to use and enjoy the morning brew.

I hope the clip on repellent works for you and that you can now thumb your noses at them!  Enjoy your walks in freedom. I am not sure if you are able to find refills for it up there but I do hope so.

Enjoy your day and continue to recover!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL

P.S. The b utterfly teaser is beautiful!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


what a nice gesture of Edith and Erwin, its a beautyfull scoop
thank´s for sharing it 
I smile a little over you can forget what you have written to be poplished 
reminds me of a short story in a donald duck mag. I read years ago 
where Gooffy was on his way to post a letter to him self and mickey asked him 
what he has written in the letter 
Gooffy answered ….....how shuold I know before I get it with my mail 

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


feeling better than yesterday

good words to wake up with

another sheila post
with the first cup
in the morning

priceless

good to see the butterflies are out and about
i had birdies 
building housies
nice

sun just up

a new day


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Good to see you feeling better!

I noticed something about your pattern pic - is this pic the bottom or top of the cutting?

The reason I am asking is because the "fuzzies" are on the top side…..... I am guessing what we are looking at was table-side-down during cutting, right?

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Bearpie - I was surprised it came so soon! They take forever to get things across the border - each side blaming the other. But I was pleased that everything is in tact and good order. I plan to look for the refills soon. I think that they may have them at Home Depot.

Dennis - It is funny how I forget what they even have. That article was almost a year ago! People do like it though, as I already got two messages of people saying it inspired them. That makes it a great day!

David - Yes, it feels so good to be feeling better. You know I am down when I didn't even feel like writing. It has become a good part of my mornings, when I map out the day and visit. 

And Bob - That is the back side. I didn't want to show the entire pattern. Most of the mess is dust, as I used a 2/0 reverse tooth blade. A quick sand on the bottom and it is good to go! (once it is finished!)


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


hooray hooray…your back in the saddle girl…just dont push to hard…and do as the dr says…that is a wonderful gift you have received..beautiful work…i love it..your a fortunate gal…and we love you and want you to be well and going strong…yes staying as active as you can will help keep you going…so have a great day..and know were rooting for you…....grizz


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


pleased your on the mend sheila, looking forward to your next venture..


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Keep it going…. more brighter days to come. Take care as recovery and healing process needs greater attention… you feel better but it just the effect of the medicine and treatment. Just wait and take it easy. 
God bless,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


You mentioned having to stand at the scroll saw. Do you still have your Dewalt? Can you place it temprarily so you can sit and scroll. If you do, you may find you like it enough that you wish to permanently place it so you'll have a standing saw and a sitting saw. That's what I have to do because some day it's more comfortable to sit than to stand, somedays it's the exact opposite. Either way, it is hard for me to do either for too long of period on most given days. 
Of course, I know you have much more space constraints than I do. Maybe if you placed the sit down saw on something that could be rolled out of the way but has locking wheels so it doesn't roll away while you're using it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Normal*
> 
> Little by little I am beginning to feel a bit better. I felt better yesterday than Monday and I feel better today than yesterday. As long as I feel there is improvement, I am happy. I went to see my own doctor yesterday and she confirmed that there was swelling in my back. I got one more prescription to help with that so hopefully that will also help me get back to normal quickly. I was happy to hear from her that she thought I should move around and not just stay sitting or in bed. In the last few days I drew up three designs and I want to cut them out. I either stand at the scroll saw, or sit on a high stool. My scrollsaw is up a little higher than normal, so it is in a good position and I don't feel like I have to hunch over to work on it. I think if I use common sense and take frequent breaks I will be fine.
> 
> When I arrived home from the doctors' office, there was a package here for me. It was from Erwin and Edith (Bearpie here in Lumberjocks) and it contained one of those "Off" clip-on bug repellents as well as a beautiful carved scoop made of orange wood. I can't tell you how much it touched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen orange wood before. It is smooth and has an interesting grain. It was a lovely surprise for me and it just goes to show what great people we have here on LJ's. I want to thank Erwin and Edith for their kindness and for sending me these 'goodies'! They are truly special people.
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have met so many wonderful people through this site. Even though many of you are countries away, it is a great network of communication and people and I appreciate your friendship and support and inspiration. I am very grateful to have gotten to know you all. Your kind words and encouragement and advice have meant so much.
> 
> In other news, I understand that the newest issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine is out and it has the article which features my little "workshop". I have already received a couple of emails from people who say that it has inspired them and that they were quite surprised that I was able to do what I do in such a small space. I haven't received my copy of the magazine yet and can't wait to see it.
> 
> I had written that article last June and I truly have forgotten about it. Sometimes it seems so long from when I submit something and it is actually published that it is quite a surprise to me. This was, of course written prior to the updated cabinets we built in January, so I have directed people to the update in my Picasa Album. And now with the new lathe, my partner is in the process of designing another large cabinet to store it in and get it out of the way when he is not using it. I promise to have some more updates as we get the work done.
> 
> So today looks like it is going to be a good day. I am eager to see how my new tray designs will look cut out. All three are quite different in style and it will be interesting for me to see the final results on them. I have a little teaser picture of one of them that I started to work on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is just the initial cutting without any sanding or finishing. I just though it would be nice to show you a portion of the design.
> 
> Many thanks to you all again for the nice comments and messages. It was pretty difficult for me the last few days when I wasn't able to do anything really constructive. Just hearing from you all made it a lot better. I sincerely appreciate it very much.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi, Grizz: You are so right! I am truly blessed. There are so many wonderful friends that I have met through this site and I know I am a better person because of all of you.

Steve - I got a lot done today. I will have at least one design to show and a boo boo too (not me - the project) I will have pictures tomorrow of my little mishap and how I fixd it.

Bert - I am trying to be careful and not overdo. I worked for quite a while today, but I am calling it an early evening because I am tired. I don't want to push too hard either and go back to square one.

And William - The DW is put away for now. I know it sounds silly, but I will keep it for a back up. There is really no place to use it here without leaving it out in the middle of the floor. The stool I have sits up high enough so you don't have to bend too much to be over the saw. I alternate sitting and standing when I cut and I do walk away every once in a while for a bit. I felt pretty good most of the day and lasted several hours without feeling sore. I was going to continue on, but I didn't want to push too hard so I stopped. I am trying to behave. 

Have a great night everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Poopie Happens*

I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.

I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.

The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.

Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.

One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.

Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.

All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.

When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair

I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.

I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.

All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.

So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.

A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce

I suppose it was my turn to discover. 

Have a great day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila;

We often joke in the shop; "cabinetmaking, the fine art of fixing boo boo's".

Mistakes and accidents do happen. A true master knows what to do to make the most of the situation, hopefully in the least amount of time.

I guess that makes you a true master, huh.

My guess is nobody but you will ever see the repair.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good to hear your feeling better Shelia . 
If you have not said you did a repair would not of know it . Good job at repairing it .
Nice looking candle tray 
Enjoy the day 
David


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


Now I know I am a real scrollsawer - I have done that, also.

Glad you a feeling better and love your patterns.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


yep i agree with lee…to me regardless of your experience level…poopie happens…and with the wood piece …yep knowing it was with the grain , it was just the right things happened at the right time and it snapped off…ive had to get down on the floor to look for the same kind of thing..problem is …it always gets into a spot where a mound of debis has collected…and hell can freeze over before im going to find it in there…lol…...well i hope your on the mend today and continue to feel better…go get em tiger…....grizz


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


thats one seriously busy piece of woodwork, i meant to mention yesterday in the other post just how intricate the cutting was, hats off to you.
i doubt if anyone would ever know the piece had been broken before, and even so, who would n't want to own a 'Sheila Landry' first edition.. put the price up, not down..8)


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


The repair is merely proof that this is a handcrafted original rather than something cut by some automated machine (laser anyone?) somewhere.

Glad to see you feel well enough to return to the shop.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Woodbutcher3

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,

I do a lot of chp carving. I learned this trick from Dennis Moore (of Chipping Away), who teaches and has a web site for tools (a Canadian out of Kitchner). When I break a piece out (and it hasn't gotten lost) I glue it back in using one of the yellow glues for bass wood and a dark glue for the butternut (the two woods i use most). Since many of my projects get a stain, the glue would show. So, Dennis taught me to finish with a clear poly urethane first. Then use a urathane stain on top. That way the glue does not show through and the damage is invisible.

One other comment - I never tell clients or giftees where there's a mistake. It is a custom piece. Each is unique. I often tell them to let me know if they find a mistake. No one has called yet.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I appreciate all the tips of gluing too. Of course I read it after applying the finish on it.  You can see the hairline if you really look for it, but other than that, I think it is OK. I like Steve's idea of charging MORE for the damaged one. After all, aren't those the coins that are worth the most? (The mistakes!)

Seriously, I had forgotten how soft the aspen is. It is almost like pine but with little or no grain pattern to it. It sanded up really smooth and nice though. I will have finished pictures tomorrow, along with another tray that I cut out today. I have been a busy girl! I still have one more to cut too. I will probably do that one tomorrow.

I want to play with the chip carving stuff too. And do more segmentation stuff. And more pull toys. And more candle trays . . . etc., etc., etc., . . .

 Sheila


----------



## Woodbutcher3

scrollgirl said:


> *Poopie Happens*
> 
> I had a fairly good day yesterday. The past several days when I wasn't feeling so well, I was able to draw up three new candle tray patterns and they were all at the point where they were ready to be cut. In keeping with my own tradition, I like to tackle the most difficult/time consuming one first. I don't know why I like to work this way, but for me it always feels good to do the hardest thing when I feel the freshest.
> 
> I really liked the way the butterfly candle tray looked (at least on paper). I decided to do a negative type design for a change. By "negative" I mean that the design was removed from the wood rather than being what was left of the wood. This wispy type of drawing translates well to scroll working, I think. The appearance of the design is far more delicate than it actually is. Since you are removing only thin slices of wood, the overall strength is much more than if you removed the background. This allows me as a designer to make a beautifully flowing drawing without (much) fear of the piece being too fragile.
> 
> The choice of wood I used for this project was aspen. I had first used aspen when I lived in the States and I liked its light color and clean look. For those of you who haven't worked with it before, it is quite soft and feels much like pine, although it is not as sappy and the grain is tighter and more even. I have learned from this lesson that it probably wasn't the best choice of wood that I could have picked. I would have probably been much better off using maple. After I began cutting, I could feel the sponginess of the wood and it cut very easily - almost too much so - and I found that it was necessary to slow down the saw quite a bit so I would be able to control my cuts.
> 
> Cutting at less than top speed is good for designs like this. You need to have some resistance in order to stay on the lines. I used a very small blade in cutting this piece (a 2/0 reverse tooth blade) and it still went through the wood quite easily. Another problem you may have when cutting slower than normal is what we call "chatter". By running the saw slower, the teeth on the blade have the time to catch the wood and pull it up slightly, causing it to kind of rattle on the table. Usually when you get chatter it s caused by one of two things - the blade is too large or your saw is running too slow. Both problems are easily adjusted, and it usually only takes a couple of cuts to get the right feel and settings for cutting the piece.
> 
> One thing I found when designing things with this style is that it is very easy to wind up with LOTS of inside cuts. Even when I don't count the round drill holes that are part of the design, I believe this piece has over 160 cuts in it. That is quite a bit for a design that is only approximately 7.5" in diameter. However, it is what it is and on paper it looked pretty cool so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Everything went fairly well. This was the first time that I really got to use my new saw for a number of hours. I had made the two pull toy animals on it, but besides the little bit of fretwork on the wheels, I didn't really get the time to get the feel of things. This project allowed me to give the saw a real work out.
> 
> All was going well until about 2.5 hours into cutting. I don't know if I lost my concentration or what happened but before i knew it the saw grabbed the piece that I was cutting and I lost the tip of one of the butterfly wings:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> As you can imagine, I was not happy. I was already more than half way through cutting and I didn't want to start over. I spent several minutes sifting through the sawdust and pile of waste pieces that had accumulated under my saw until I finally gave up. In looking at the proximity of where I had lost the piece, I decided to forge ahead and see if I could make a prosthesis for it when I was finished. I completed the cutting without incident.
> 
> When I was done, I evaluated the damaged part. In looking at the grain direction, I realized just what happened. The piece probably caught on the blade and just snapped off along the grain.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I fished a scrap piece from the garbage pile and cut a small pattern piece of the area that I would be replacing. I placed it on the scrap and proceeded to cut it out.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> In order to make the piece fit properly, I needed to make a straight cut along the damaged edge. I had to be brave and just cut the piece straight off in order to have a good edge to glue the add-on piece to. After a couple of attempts, I carefully dry fit it onto place:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then applied clear drying wood glue to both pieces and after allowing it to get a bit tacky, put the piece into place. I used a toothpick to scrape off the excess glue on the surface:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I then used the toothpick to apply pressure to the joint and hold it in place. After this step was the most difficult part - to leave it alone until the glue was thoroughly dry:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> After several hours, I was able to gently sand the top of the piece, being sure to support it from the bottom as I did so. The repair is barely visible:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I am planning to sell many of my prototypes from now on, and it was pretty sad that this happened. I don't feel that I can expect to sell this one, or if I do, I will need to reduce the price on it and certainly let others know that it has been damaged. However, I think the repair is barely detectable and it is certainly good enough for the pattern pictures that I need to take of the finished tray.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray Repair
> 
> I still need to finish sand this piece and then apply a finish of sorts to it. I wanted to wait until it was thoroughly dry to do so. I don't think I will be applying mineral oil as intended, as I think it may loosen up the glued joint. I think I will just spray it with clear polyurethane and call it a day.
> 
> I began cutting my next design, and I had some issues with how that was coming out too. I decided to modify it a bit and recut it so that it is workable for most people. I will have that done by today and should have pictures of for my blog tomorrow.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. Sure, I wasn't thrilled about the mistake, but I was happy that I was able to repair it to the point where it was barely visible. Mistakes like this happen to all of us and looking back, I think I wouldn't recommend using softer wood such as aspen for a project such as this. I don't believe this would have happened if i had used something harder like maple.
> 
> So I will leave you with a little saying that came to mind yesterday while I was doing the repair. I hope you keep it in mind too if (when) you are in a similar situation.
> 
> A man's errors are his portals of discovery. -James Joyce
> 
> I suppose it was my turn to discover.
> 
> Have a great day!


@HerbC - When people ask what machine I use to do the chip carving, I tell them a five finger router.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Tray Finished*

I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.

There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.










I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.

One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.










This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.

Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.

The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.


From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray

You can see them better in the detail picture:


From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray

I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.

I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray

I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.

I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.


From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray

I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.

I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.

I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Nice review Sheila!

I tried a variety of lamps on my Dewalt and finally figured out what works the best for me. I installed a hanging light directly above my saw and use a florescent spotlight bulb. It hangs in the perfect spot and never vibrates!

If I ever need to use magnification, I have a jeweler's magnifier I wear like safety goggles.

The new patterns look great - love the Kokopelli and Gecko one - that's a "must get"! 

-bob


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Well it sounds like your feeling alot better 
I never got the lamp with my Ex21 but then I have a shop light above my workbench I do have a magnifer that clamps on to my bench and can be be adjusted to were I need it . Only used it a couple times when I was cutting the , " smoking penny " 
You did a fine job on both of the candle trays 
Lets us know how the off clip on works out , I heard they are good


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


I'm glad to see that you are feeling better. Your new patterns look wonderful, and I really like the Kokopelli and Gecko.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Thanks, everyone! We have a cabinet over the scroll saw now, but it doesn't reach far enough to put a light up there. We were thinking of doing that before we got this one. Where it would have to be if mounted from above would cause a shadow from the saw itself. This one isn't bad, but with a few minor adjustments it would be great.

I am feeling lots better. When I went to route my candle tray outside yesterday, I brought the clip on with me and didn't get bitten once. I am really grateful to Bearpie for sending it to me. The last thing I need is to have a relapse. It is good to feel better and I have lots of fun things to make! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


I think you could scroll with your eyes closed and no lamp.  
your scrolling is outstanding. glad you're feeling better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Thanks, Roger! I did have to go "back to the drawing board" on the Gecko. Originally I gave him four toes and I think it would have been too hard for others to do. I also thickened up his tail from the original drawings that I did. I had started to cut it out and gave up after a bit because it would have been too difficult and delicate. I am glad that I reworked it. as this one is far more manageable. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Sheila, Those designs really look delicate and fragile. I would be scared to have them on display in my booth when I am in a crafts show, all it would take is someone heavy handed or clumsy and have them break! Other wise the designs are fantastic!

I am glad the clip-on works for you and I was glad to be able to help!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Mytoya

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


I Love them both!!! When are they available for sale?


> ?


?


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Hi Sheila;

Very nice.

I just can't figure out how you keep coming up with new designs!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Hi, Erwin:
I don't think they are more fragile than usual. The Gecko one is done using ash and it is pretty sturdy. Everything is supported. Even if it is only a small place, it keeps them sturdy. Of course they shouldn't be banged around, but they should be fine. If anyone is afraid, they can always put a layer of veneer on the back side and it will protect it more. You could probably do that with 1/8" plywood too. Maybe use a splash of color like a turquoise wash for the gecko tray. You could use the Staining and Antiquing medium from DecoArt for that and it will look cool, I think.

Matoya- Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will have another update to the site. I will send out an email, as well as announce it here and on Facebook as soon as they are ready.

I am glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Hi, Lee:
Your comment just came in as I was posting my answer.

I am lucky to feel very inspired right now. Sometimes I see one thing and it can trigger several designs. I have some more that I want to do right away, and also others that aren't for trays like this. There is a long list of stuff I want to do. My only frustration is not having enough time. 

Thank you so much!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Hi Sheia,
Good to see you back as usual. Brighter days coming ahead. 
With the negative one… I think this is very strong as there are more wood left than the positive. Also, if you use a black colored wood and install it on a lighted base or a box, those butterflies will be flying around at night gracefully in the ceilings flat specially if the base box is also rotating… Hope you understand what I mean… sort of lampshade box. 
As always… Take care.
BTW… single screw is not a problem on tightening… Use a spring locking washer so it won't lose… or you can try "loctite" for the bolt thread… there are several locking thread glue around… If you want to take out the bolt in the future… just "hammer shock" the bolt and it will be easy to loose again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Tray Finished*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. I was able to get the next candle tray cut out entirely, as well as sand and finish the butterfly tray and the new one. The more I work with my new saw the more I like it. I have never had a lamp that was attached to the saw like that before and it is a vast improvement over having my little task lamp and having to move it around so that I can turn my pieces when cutting. It is great that it is out of the way.
> 
> There are however a couple of things that I feel can be improved on in regards to the light. It is a round type of light with a magnifying lens in the middle. I find that the lens is placed rather loosely in the casing and therefore rattles when the saw is running. I suppose it is a simple fix, as I just rolled up a little piece of blue painter's tape and kind of shoved it in the space so that the lens is not able to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see it from the photo, but I also rolled a piece of tape so that when the top piece is closed (which is most of the time when I am using it) it stops the cover from rattling on the base of the lamp. That is also a bit annoying.
> 
> One other thing that I am not impressed about with the lamp is that the mounting bracket that screws to the saw has only one hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This causes you to almost have to over tighten the screw in order to hold the lamp steady. I think that there should have been at least two screws so that the lamp doesn't pivot under its own weight when the saw is in use. It works fine now, but I had to really tighten it a lot in order for it not to move while cutting.
> 
> Other than that, it is really nice to have the light right there for me.
> 
> The candle tray that I cut yesterday is a southwestern design of a Kokopelli and Gecko. I used ash for the tray and I embedded three little glass seed beads into the backs of each of the little geckos.
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> You can see them better in the detail picture:
> 
> 
> From SLD351 Kokopelli and Gecko Candle Tray
> 
> I want to take more pictures later today, as I didn't take the pictures with the candles. I think for that one I may also add a few feathers to the ribbon that will go around the top of the jar for a bit more interest.
> 
> I also did the finishing on the butterfly candle tray that I cut the day before. Again, I used aspen for it, which cuts a lot like pine, but has less figure in it. When I applied the mineral oil finish to it, it took on a nice warm light tan color. The edges seemed to darken a bit and the design almost looked like I burned it in:
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I didn't have any thin aspen for the charms, so I used a small piece of 1/8" holly that I had. The color almost matched exactly.
> 
> I did find that the little bread seemed to show up a bit more after the oil was applied. I suppose that would have been expected. However it didn't seem to loosen the bond at all so hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> 
> From SLD353 Butterfly Candle Tray
> 
> I have one more design to cut out today, and I need to do final pictures of this and also my partner's latest work. I also need to make the packets for these designs so I can get them up on the site as soon as possible. I have a couple of other designs that I want to do fairly soon though before I forget them.
> 
> I am starting to organize the information that I will need for the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here on Lumberjocks. I don't have an exact date yet, but I suppose it will be in the next few weeks. I saw that Debbie put that we were going to make a candle tray in the newsletter, but I would rather do a series of small projects, such as ornaments, which will each highlight a different technique. I think that will be the most effective and practical way for us to all learn together. I will post more information on that as I know it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We are finally getting warmer weather here and for the first time of the year it is feeling like summer. I have yet to get out by the beach, but hopefully I will be doing so soon. Happy Friday to you all.


Thanks Bert! It is good to feel pretty much back to normal. You are right on the butterfly tray. It looks delicate but it is quite sturdy. There are really only a few wispy pieces of the wood that are removed. I think making something that lit up would be fun! I will need to give it some more thought.

As far as the lamp on the saw goes, we did put Loctite on the screw and it is holding up much better. If that doesn't work over time, I think I will try the spring locking washer. Thanks for a good idea! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*And Yet Another Tray*

Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.

I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.

Yippie! 

Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.

This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.

So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:


From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set

And the detail view:


From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set

At least you can kind of see what is going on.

The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.

I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.

Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.

But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.

Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?

With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.

So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.

It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.

I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Glad t see that it looks like you're back in the swing of things.
I think we all have a favorite wood. Mine is mahogany. Once you have a favorite though, it seems like you will make anything and everything out of it and never tire of seeing it. That's a fascinating thing about wood though. You take one certain species. If you ever think you've seen all there is to see with that species, turn it over and look closely, or use a different finish. That familiar species will all of a sudden take on a whole new life and you're back again.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


this and the last blog has been a pleasure to read 
to see you are back on top Sheila 
I don´t think I ever will be tired of seeing any wood poping out the buty they hide 
when applyed the finish its an amazing transformation that happens 
who ever made the first experiments about it should have a big applause if it was possiple to
travel back in time 

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Good to see you up and running again, Sheila. Also at one with your saw.

Walnut is nice. Can't think why I don't use it more often myself.

Carry on cutting.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Sheila You're a true artist why not write a book about scroll saw work? They seem to be popular these days. I have avery nice top quality delta the big one anyway I had trouble with holding the blades but a friend looked at it and showed me a good way of tightening them.I was doing it ever so slightly incorrectly .Alistair


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Yup, walnut is a favorite. I share your excitment when it comes to finishing
walnut. I make the occassional walnut step stool for my customers, and
I usually sell it within a few weeks. You can get a nice spectrum of colors
and textures from walnut. I have a very hard time knowing exactly what
I have until I actually mill the wood down and wet it. My wood supplier 
has a interesting selection in his common stock pile. Some of his select
is just outstanding. Your Candle Tray set would look outstanding on my
Desk!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Hi Shelia, Try photographing the walnut at a slight angle instead of straight on. It may help??


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Wow! It is nice to come back and see all the positive comments! Thank you all so much! I had a busy day taking photos of everything and I think I got good pics of all the new stuff. I did take the pictures at a slight angle when I shot the walnut and it worked out very good. I also re-shot the bear pull toy and it looks much better. I'll post the new ones up tomorrow.

I really am seriously thinking about doing some sort of book or something. I was thinking about it last autumn before all the plans for the show got in the way. After teaching there, I want to do one more than ever. I have to think it though though. Next month MsDebbie asked me to do an online class here. At first I didn't know exactly how it would work, but I have been thinking it over and I think I have some promising ways to teach a lot of the basics and even some more advanced techniques. I see a lot of people are looking for some guidance to help them get started and I will hopefully be able to help them. I think it will be a great start.

Anyway, if I don't sign off now I won't have anything to talk about in the morning.  (Fat chance, you are all thinking !)

I do appreciate all of your comments and friendship very much. It is great to feel back to normal again, too.

Have a wonderful evening!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


It looks very nice Shelia . the book ideal I think you would do good but it does seem like alot work to put one together


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Tray*
> 
> Will I ever get tired of seeing how walnut seems to come to life when it is finished with oil and spray shellac? I doubt it. Walnut is just one of my all time favorite woods. I think that I could make just about anything using walnut and as long as I take the time to finish it properly, it will look impressive.
> 
> I cut another candle tray out yesterday. The wood I used was (you guessed it!) walnut! This time I made a moose scene and it seemed to me that walnut was really the only choice I had. The deep chocolate brown of the walnut just naturally complimented the design that I had drawn up. I then used my old stand by of mineral oil finish followed by spray shellac and the result was really nice. Warm and satiny and rich looking. The design was simple, but it looked like a piece of fine art with the finish on.
> 
> Yippie!
> 
> Photographing things made of walnut has always been a challenge. Even my editors at the magazine tell me that they would prefer that I don't use it (too much) in my projects. They say it "sucks up the light" and it is very difficult to get it to look nice. But since this piece was not heading for the magazine I let caution to the wind and decided to use it anyway. I figure that I will learn something in the process of photographing it and will possibly be able to make it look (almost) as beautiful as it does to me as I hold it in my hand.
> 
> This morning I took a couple of pictures for this blog entry. I don't think that they came out all that bad. I am getting better and better with my Photoshop skills and I am learning to use many of the new tools that are offered in the program to correct even the bleakest pictures. Besides, I love a good challenge and I feel good and up for one today. I will be taking other pictures later on of the new stuff for the site and hopefully be able to make them look good.
> 
> So here are the preliminary shots of the new project:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> And the detail view:
> 
> 
> From SLD352 Moose Candle Tray Set
> 
> At least you can kind of see what is going on.
> 
> The grizzly bear candle tray has been very popular, as are most of the wildlife things that I do and I thought it was high time to make another wildlife scene themed holder. I also need to do a white tail deer in the immediate future and I also want to do several ducks and perhaps fish. A mallard duck comes to mind and I believe that he will be the next one up.
> 
> I have had a great amount of suggestions for trays, as well as the list of my own that I have been compiling and it seems that there is no end in sight. Since they are selling well, I see no reason whatsoever to stop creating them and hopefully I can also weave some other projects in between making them. I honestly can say that I have many more ideas than I have time on my hands to make them reality. I suppose that is a good place for a designer such as myself, and I realize that I just have to keep moving on and producing while the proverbial iron is hot.
> 
> Sawing again was pure pleasure. I truly find it relaxing and almost therapeutic. When I cut on the saw, I play a little game with myself to see how accurately I can stay on the lines. Once I get going and warm up, things just seem to kick in and I hit a kind of rhythm and cruise right along. Of course, I usually have some good music playing while I am cutting (yesterday's choice was Jackson Browne - a reminder of my high school days) and I find myself totally absorbed in the work and the songs and it seems like before I know it, I am done. I suppose this happens to most of you also when working on a project. It is almost like an addiction. I can't help but feel a bit of a let down when the sawing is completed.
> 
> But I am finding that finishing the project and bringing it to life can also be quite a bit of fun. I know many people don't like sanding and finishing, but I am finding it to be another layer of the creation process that can be very rewarding. In the beginning of my woodworking ventures, I used to just give the project a quick sand and spray it with poly and call it a day. The results as you can imagine were mediocre to average and I would photograph the item for the pattern and be done with it.
> 
> Now however, I have learned that taking a little bit of time to finish an item properly can bring an average project up to an entirely new level. My "magic formula" of spray shellac over mineral oil works well for the type of work I do, as most of what I make doesn't need a heavy duty finish - just something to protect the wood and bring out the color and grain pattern. These small steps can elevate a project from being average to something that is a lifetime keepsake. I now feel that a project is not completed until these steps are followed. After all, I spend all that time drawing and cutting. Why fall down at the finish line?
> 
> With that said, I did finish the tray and charm set yesterday. After that was done, I spent the evening working on the web site. We recently made a page so we can sell our one of a kind items and also I wanted a place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. Keith has made about a dozen beautiful pens in the past couple of weeks (although he didn't put all of them up for sale) and he has posted them there too. I am once again amazed at how quickly he is learning to work on the lathe and I enjoy seeing his new creations. He is very picky with what he makes and that is why they are not all on the site for sale. He doesn't want to put "sub-standard" items there and tarnish his reputation. I honestly can't see the errors in many of what he considers rejects, but I suppose that I am the same way with my own work. I can usually pick out ten errors that most people don't even see. In any case, it will be interesting to see how this new avenue will go for us. We desperately need an outlet for our prototypes and samples, as well as for his pens.
> 
> So today will be spent doing some more photography and also writing up some packets for the new items. If I have time I will hopefully get some drawing done, but I do need to back up my computer again and before I do that I want to do some organizational work. I suppose I will just have to see how much I have time for.
> 
> It looks like a busy day ahead. It is slightly overcast and that should be good for the picture taking. When it is too sunny and bright outside, the shadows that are cast are quite harsh. The softer light is far better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend. Let the sawdust fly!


Hi Sheila. I love walnut also. Built my firt set of kitchen cabinets with it. At the risk of repeating something already suggested, a photo cube made from white foam board would highlight and brighten for your mag pics. I think the pics are great already, but for print production the other should certainly work.

As alway great stuff

Ken


----------



## scrollgirl

*Photographing Your Projects*

One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.

For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.

There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.

I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.

A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.

This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.

So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.

Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.

As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.

I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)

Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:










And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:










It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.

There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.

So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.

I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


Interesting column, Sheila! I struggle with my photography, and don't have a PhotoShop program, but try to adjust things in IPhoto. I once 'corrected' a bowl photo and thought the color gradation was vastly improved, then realized I'd made a beautiful photo but the color of the wood was not truly representative of the project! I have to be really careful to keep it within bounds and not 'change' it for the better too much. So much to learn!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I know just what you mean, Barb. Here is an example of how much you can change something.

One of my original paintings:










And what possibilities of what you can do with Photoshop:










I actually liked the second one a little better, (although it looks a bit over saturated when put up here) and thought I should have painted it that way when I did it. But I figured that I can always do so next time. It is quite fascinating to see how much you can change things. There are so many options and adjustments that it can be an art form in itself!

I also learned to not overdo the adjustments so that the wood comes out as realistic as possible. You are right in saying that if you don't watch closely, it can get away from you. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


it seems to that this is a very good excample of what can be done … not that I have any photoeditor program
but it also strikes me that this shuold be done in the shot as needed in the old analog days 
even though we cuold save a lot in the dark room 
I wonder and have to ask do you have one of the cameras where you can look thrugh the lence 
that will make it a lot easyer to create the pictures in the shot together with a tripod 
I know many feel acward playing around with a tripod instead of just shooting from the hip sort of speak 
the tripod force people to think different and gives them time to build the images as they want 
with light and see that there isn´t a desturbing thing in the background 
sorry just a flip back in time of my werd brain 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


the original butterfly is the best 
but the second wuold fit in a teenagers room

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I do use the tripod at times, Dennis. Mostly when I am doing the videos though. I find that since I started taking my own pictures a few years ago I am extremely aware of the background stuff. People seem to forget about it or don't notice it when taking pictures and I think it detracts greatly from the subject of the picture. Even when I took the picture of my avitar here, we moved the scroll saw into the living room where there was a clean backdrop. It takes too much time to crop out the extra stuff in the back and it doesn't always turn out well. Best to start with as clean a 'canvas' as possible. 

My camera does have the window, but more often I do look through the lens to get a better picture.

I used to use film, but the cost was high and the pictures were usually bad. With digital I can tell right away what needs adjustment. For most projects, I start with about 50-80 raw pictures and whittle it down to about 5-10 by the time I am done. Different lighting and times of the day affect things a lot, as well as being in different areas (being at the saw or maybe at the drill press, etc.)

So much to learn!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I knew you are using the tripod I just didn´t knew you had a more advanced camera too 
I wuoldn´t say you have much to learn 
you do as the proffesionell does take many pictures ,different angles ,different light 
and choose the best image thats how the always have done it 
many of the best actionshots or just pictures with people in that looks like a snapshot
is just something the photographer has seen in a glimt maybee even month ago
and had them staged with light and instruction to people 
and you do a good job with your pictures Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


Very nice Blog you have running! I have always enjoyed reading them as your writing flows very nicely. Can I send a picture of me and have you make it look better LOL …. Photoshop is amazing and I'm sure you will have it mastered in no time. Well done.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


Shelia , There is alot you can do with Photoshop as you are learning . I found this Psp Tutorials
I have only touched what can be done it is nice to sit and play with it and see what can be done with the different tools . Just finding the time to do it is the next thing .

http://psptutorials.multiply.com/


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I don't like doing the camera work…I have found that if I take 10 shots at
one angle with lights on lights off….running a varation that I will get the
shot I want and the exposure I want…eventually. So my rule is take 100
photos and 5 of them will be what I want or good enough. Having a
good photographer would be worth it's weight in gold… poor me I have
no gold….


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


i think one definate trick of getting a good photo is really good even lighting, too much and the subject burns out, not enough and the subject parts are dark, a well balanced and even lighting is far more acceptable and gives a better result in the long term. Its always good to take a little longer and stage set the item being photographed, and in today's media circus you can take loads of pictures without having to commit to anyone of them.
try shooting from just slightly above the subject sheila, and take note of the distance you are from it, make a record of your better shots and settings..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I think photography is a problem for a lot of us. I've tried getting good enough to just snap photos of my projects and be done, to no avail. I don't even try anymore. I just take a lot of photos. I'm with Bob about the one hundred photos to get five good ones. I've done that often. Actually, I've take on some projects over three hundred photos of one project. I'd take between fifty and a hundred in each of three or four different lights. Lighting seems to be my biggest problem. Some items photograph well outside. Some don't. Some are better with light in front of them, while some like light behind them.
I have also had so many people email me with tips about different computer programs to improve photos. I've tried so many of them. I've given up on that as well. I'm just not good at getting them right. 
Part of my problem is that I have to play with a photo and then get my wife's opinion. You see, I'm color blind. What looks good to me doesn't look good to others. So I have come to the realization that with lots of photos, and my wife giving approval on final project photos, I am happy as I guess I ever will be with what I get.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I do realize that the lighting is much of the battle with photography. I can't believe that while I was in the United States I didn't stop and get a soft light box like I wanted to do. It just completely slipped my mind. I should just bite the bullet and pay the over the border fees and order one because for the small things it will be ideal. I have a friend who made one for herself and it looked easy enough to do, but they really aren't that expensive and I probably should just get one.

William - I can see how being color blind would cause a major problem. So much of the adjustment process is subtle toning of the colors. I don't know how you would be able to accomplish that. It would certainly be a challenge. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


Sheila :
if you have one of those stores that sells paper , pencils , books giftcards , roles of paper to 
protect schoolbooks , roles of Chrisma paper ETC. near you then try to see if they have roles of 
goldpaper and silverpaper if so then make 4 thin plywoodsheets 1×1 yard or so and glue the
paper on the plywood gold on one side and silver on the other side 
and then make 2 - 4 more just painted mathwhite 2 of them you can make with halfglans on the other side 
now you have realy very good chances to control the light and where you want it and how much light
even the tone in the picture using these sheets to reflect/bounce the light with 
thats what I did before in the not so old analog times to soften the shadows 
you can even colour them if you want to make werd pictures 

the best think is …...... its cheap !!!

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


That is a great idea, Dennis! I will certainly give it a try and get some reflective paper the next time I am in town. I may even have some left over gold or silver reflective paper in my storage. I appreciate the suggestions. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Photographing Your Projects*
> 
> One thing that I like so much about my job is that there is such a great variety of steps that need to be done in order to keep everything running smoothly. The saying that "necessity breeds invention" comes to mind when I am in the midst of doing so many of these other tasks.
> 
> For someone such as myself, who is trying to make a living on my designing abilities, learning all the different aspects of what it takes to not only design patterns, but to produce and market them is a necessity. Even if I did have the resources to hire people to do these other parts of my job I don't think that I would, as I like being able to do things for myself and enjoy learning about each different step.
> 
> There are several reasons that I am like this. First of all, I am somewhat impatient. Many of you probably have seen that I move at a certain pace and I am not really fond of waiting for or depending on others. I believe this comes from many years of waiting for things to get done by others, only to be disappointed with the results. I learned a long time ago that people in general don't put the proper care and time into jobs that they should. In the end, I feel that I am better off doing things myself, even if there is a slight learning curve there and it takes a couple of tries for me to get things right. In the long run, it is better for me to know these things than sit here frustrated and upset because someone else is either taking too long or doesn't do the job properly.
> 
> I realize that this may sound a bit controlling, but I find it to be necessary to keep things running smoothly. It would probably be a bit different if I could afford top of the line services, but at this point in my life I simply can't. In all probability if I were to hire out for any of these things, I would have to go with the budget level of help and the skill level of the person who comes with that. In the long run I probably do better learning on my own than going that route.
> 
> A good case in point was last week when I received the new painting book from one of my favorite tole painting designers. I know her through some common channels and she was fortunate to have a new book come out. Even though I don't do much painting from others' designs, I have been a long time fan of hers and I have a sizable collection of books from my favorites. When I heard she had written a new book, I was one of the first in line to order it. I received it last week, and found it was very nice. However, along with it came a friendly note which in part stated that she wished the photography was a little better and clearer.
> 
> This thought struck me as being somewhat odd. Here I thought she would be excited and thrilled about the book and in the short note she seemed almost apologetic about the photography. Now this woman is not the timid type of person that so many artists are. She strikes me as very confident and enterprising and kind of an all over "take the bull by the horns" type of girl. Yet she must have felt somewhat disappointed with the photography of her book for her to even mention it to me. I felt it was a shame that it would put a damper on such an exciting event for her. (By the way, I thought the pictures looked really nice!) I suppose it just goes to show that we all have our own standards of what we feel is acceptable. I think it is rare to find someone to work with that meets, or better yet exceeds them.
> 
> So with that said, I continue to learn all the different parts of my job and what it entails in order to make it successful. I have been fortunate to find a partner in Keith, who is very talented in his own right and who has standards that rival my own. It has been a valuable lesson of growing for me these last couple of years and letting go of some of the responsibilities, but he has proven himself to do excellent work and having two of us filling in the gaps for each other has been a big part of the success of the business.
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the day photographing the new projects. Besides my own new items, Keith also had several new things that needed to be shot. I am finally learning which lighting and settings do best with certain types of projects to make them look their best.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, the darker woods seem to be the most troublesome. I find that getting a good balance between the project itself and the background can be the biggest challenge. I have a nice, but inexpensive camera which I feel does a fine job. It is a Sony Cyber Shot 7.2 megapixil. It also has a video option which I feel does well for my purposes.
> 
> I have been working with Adobe Photoshop for over ten years now too, and although I know that I have barely scratched the surface of its capabilities, I know many of the basic functions that can make a dull, crummy picture into one that is quite acceptable. I find that there are many great free resources on the web with Photoshop tutorials and I love just playing around with the pictures and making them look nice. Contrary to what some may believe, there is a great deal of creativity involved in taking and presenting a good picture. I find myself wondering how I ever had decent pictures before digital cameras came along (Oh - I forgot - they kind of sucked!)
> 
> Here is one example of what I can do in Photoshop to make my pictures look a little better. This is the original raw image that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the image after I finished working on it and adjusting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be as good as a professional photographer, but it is far better than if I had left it as is. The wenge was particularly difficult to shoot because of its dark color and also because the spray shellac gave it a bit of a shine. In the initial photograph, all the character was lost and the grain was not even visible. However, I have learned that the camera "sees" more than our eye does and if you use the right adjustments, you can do wonders with the picture. It is quite satisfying to see it come to ife.
> 
> There are so many cool and easy adjustments that you could make on the computer to make your projects look nicer. I think if any of you are trying to sell your work, it is well worth your time to look into what photo-editing software you use so you can make the best presentation possible. I really doesn't take much to make some major improvements.
> 
> So now that the photography is done, I am on to making packets for the four projects that I finished up last week. Hopefully I will be able to get them done today so I can get them up on the site within the next couple of days. I have already started drawing my next designs and I feel that I am on a good roll. I don't want to stop the momentum that I have going for me right now.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Sunday! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


the gold is very good for potrait tooo 
just remember the math sheets can often bee the best

if you make one out of cardboard you can bend it between your hands … better yet a helper do it
when you bend more or less you can make a spot light sort of with it 
well experiment with them all you can and soon you are an expert 
I gess with the project sice you make you can make the baunching sheets the half size or smaller

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing Pattern Packets*

Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.

I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.

The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.

One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.

I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.

I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.

I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.

I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.

I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.

With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.

It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets*
> 
> Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.
> 
> I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.
> 
> The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.
> 
> One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.
> 
> I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.
> 
> I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.
> 
> I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.
> 
> I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.
> 
> With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


Thanks for the update Sheila. Do you have a picture of the toy?


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets*
> 
> Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.
> 
> I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.
> 
> The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.
> 
> One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.
> 
> I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.
> 
> I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.
> 
> I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.
> 
> I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.
> 
> With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


Hi Sheila;

Funny how in the process of teaching others, we also learn. I noticed when I'm teaching veneer classes, I tend do things out of habit, so I don't consciously acknowledge the steps involved. It's only when I'm explaining it do I take notice of it. I sometimes find myself saying, "I didn't know I knew that". Usually only half kiddingly.

Also, another reason to explain the basics in every pattern is some people may only buy one pattern, and they will appreciate to be able to draw on your knowledge. Unless you add lessons to your website, (which might not be a bad idea, as it will generate more traffic to your site), but even then who has a computer next to their scroll saw.

Well enjoy your Monday.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets*
> 
> Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.
> 
> I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.
> 
> The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.
> 
> One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.
> 
> I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.
> 
> I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.
> 
> I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.
> 
> I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.
> 
> With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


To Supnwood - Yes, it is pictured on yesterday's post (the grizzly bear pull toy). I will put it in my project gallery as soon as it is up on the site. I found that if I post things here before they are available on the site, it disappoints some people, as they want to get the patterns right away. So lately I have been waiting until they are ready. 

Hi, Lee! - Yes, that is exactly how I felt. For several years I didn't do many shows or participate in forums like this and being away from others kept me out of touch with really seeing not only what others want to learn, but also what I can teach them (and what I can learn from them, too!) There were several times when I lectured at the show when others told me directly "I didn't know that!" on what I sometimes thought was a basic idea. It does bring us to reality that we have something valuable to offer others. It gives me a lot of satisfaction when people come back to me and let me know that I helped them - even in a small way.

And I am thinking that when I teach this class here, I will do so with the help of several short videos. I will certainly post them on my site as tutorials too and hopefully it will bring others back here to Lumberjocks so they can join our community here too. I think it will be a win/win for everyone. Someone asked me about doing a book the other day too. I was thinking about that last fall before the show stuff took much of my time, but I am thinking that preparing for this class will help me organize things and perhaps springboard me into completing a book on scroll sawing. That would be fun.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets*
> 
> Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.
> 
> I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.
> 
> The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.
> 
> One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.
> 
> I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.
> 
> I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.
> 
> I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.
> 
> I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.
> 
> With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


Go for it, Sheila!

Do the book.

Lee


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets*
> 
> Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.
> 
> I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.
> 
> The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.
> 
> One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.
> 
> I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.
> 
> I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.
> 
> I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.
> 
> I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.
> 
> With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


I have to agree with having the basic instructions with every pattern as you never know when a newbie will order one and need that extra help to be able to make a project .
Will be looking forward to your classes . I hope that other experience scroller will join in to , as Shelia said , "there is more than one correct way to accomplish things." and by adding your comments will give the person wanting to start scrolling another way to do things that might help them .
have a great day


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets*
> 
> Here we are at Monday again already. It is hard to believe that another weekend has come and gone again. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pattern packet for the Grizzly Pull Toy and I do believe that it is finished. I only need to have it proof read and it will be ready to go.
> 
> I wound up putting 19 step-by-step photos in the pattern and that is what seemed to take much of the time for me. I realize that it may be a bit of overkill, but after talking to lots of people here and in person, it seems that they like to have as much instruction as possible on projects such as these.
> 
> The more I talk with people, the more I see a need for clear and comprehensive instructions. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information rather than not providing enough. I have had a few customers ask me in the past why I repeat the basic steps over and over again in each of the patterns that I make. I defend myself on that practice because I want all levels of woodworkers to be able to completely understand the instructions and be successful at building the project.
> 
> One of the (many) good things that interacting with other woodworkers has shown me is not to assume what others may or may not know. I found that someone could be a master in one area of woodworking and still have only minimal knowledge in another. This was most evident when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs. I think it was a great benefit for me to talk with others regarding scroll sawing because it showed me that some of the things that now came to me as second nature were not common knowledge to many. It really opened my eyes and made me understand that I do have something to offer in the way of teaching.
> 
> I look at each pattern packet as a mini-lesson in scroll sawing. While it is easy for me to fall into a routine when stating instructions, talking with others reminded me just how much people depend on me to show them how to make a successful project. I find that after the last several months of talking with others and teaching at the show that I am taking even more care to be thorough in making patterns. When others ask questions, it shows me that perhaps I wasn't quite as complete as I could have been in explaining a certain aspect of process.
> 
> I want those who purchase my patterns and make the projects that I design to have good and positive feelings about doing so. Nothing is more frustrating than having a set of instructions that is either vague or incomplete. I think we have all had that experience one time or another and it certainly didn't encourage us to buy more patterns from the same company or designer. It certainly didn't help us want to continue with the hobby. I hope that those who purchase my patterns find them easy to follow and that creating the project is fun and pleasurable. After all, that is what having a hobby is all about.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that I was asked by MsDebbie to conduct an online class here to teach scroll sawing. I am very excited about this chance to introduce this type of woodworking to those who want to learn. I am sure that there will be all levels of woodworking that will be following the class and I hope that by the time I am finished, I will have helped everyone see how enjoyable using their scroll saw can be.
> 
> I think that the best way to teach this type of class is to start at the very beginning with the basics. I have already had several requests for me to do so. The woodworkers here who do have some experience with scroll sawing may not find that they will learn much from the class initially, but hopefully throughout the process they may pick up a tip or two that they had not known about. At the very least, I think that their input for the class will be valuable to everyone.
> 
> I have always felt that I learn each time I teach. I find that in scroll sawing, like most everything, there is more than one correct way to accomplish things. Learning several options and doing what you are most comfortable with make the hobby fun and exciting. I am looking forward to not only introducing scroll sawing to some, but also to helping those of you who only tried it a couple of times to advance your knowledge and skill and even to learn a few new things myself. This will be a wonderful experience for me too. I hope that many of you decide to participate.
> 
> With that said, I will spend the rest of today finishing up the patterns for the three new candle trays. It is almost time for another update to the site, as both Keith and I have several new patterns to put up there. Keith has also been making some beautiful pens (some which he has posted here on LJ's) which he is putting up for sale on the new "Items for Sale" page. Hopefully he will find a good market for them so he can continue to make more of them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a busy day, but seeing things progress is both encouraging and satisfying. I hope you all have a good productive day too.


I will be following your scroll sawing class as I'm able. I assume it will be in blog format like you normally do here? 
As for starting at the beginning, I don't see any other place to start. I know an awful lot about scrolling. Scrolling is one of those things though that by watching you from the start of the basic steps, I may learn a new way of doing things that I've never thought of before. 
A man I had much respect for told me often before he died: 
A man who thinks he knows everything can only teach himself. A man who teaches himself has a fool for a teacher.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Goals and Challenges*

There are times when I plan to accomplish things and everything just seems to fall into place. I make a time table and I actually stick to it and achieve everything that I put on my list. Things are on schedule.

One would think that I would be happy when this occurs. I suppose I am, but it also makes me a bit uneasy.

Did I miss anything? Did I do enough? Maybe I am not pushing myself hard enough? Perhaps I should go and look in the mirror and see if it is really ME looking back at myself. Or is it some stranger that had invaded my skin?

It is funny (odd) that actually reaching a goal would make me feel that way. I used to tease my children and tell them "if you reach your goals, you are setting them too low." How's that for a self-defeating attitude? (By the way - I was sure that they knew it was said it jest!) I just wonder sometimes why I feel so weird when everything goes as planned and I am on top of things.

I suppose that I am just a 'goal-oriented' person. I live from deadline to deadline of one sort or another and I have learned to make it work for me in a positive way. It seems the only time I really seem to get overwhelmed is when I don't have a list of things to do in front of me and I don't have a clear direction of what I need to do in order to keep on top of things and feel as if I am producing.

I realize that living like this isn't for everyone. There are people that don't do as well with pressure and others like me who thrive on it. I think I am one of the "thrivers" myself (is that even a word?), as I need to be accountable to someone - even if it is only to myself. Actually I believe that our "self" should be the most important one we should be accountable to.

With that said, I am taking a breath today and reorganizing. Yesterday I not only finished putting together all of the new pattern packets, but also we got them all posted on the site. I would have thought that we would have needed another couple of days for that or at least one more, but it all went smoothly and fell into place. I am very happy to be in this position, especially after being down a bit last week. Could it be that I am actually figuring all this stuff out? That would be incredible.

I had better shut up before I invite some new unforeseen disaster to fall upon me. Perhaps I am superstitious that way. If I begin to gloat or get a large head about being on top of things, it must anger the powers above because it is usually without fail that soon afterward something is bound to happen to knock me off the pedestal from which I was basking. It is as if the universe is saying "take that!"

So today I will humbly forge on with new tasks and create new goals to strive for and once again get back up to speed. I had my moment of glory these few minutes while sipping my cinnamon-laced coffee and watching the sun rise up, knowing that I was "on track."

But that moment has passed and I lingered in it long enough. There are patterns to be made and classes to be mapped out and errands to run and a whole new exciting list of things that await me. I thoroughly enjoyed the break, but now it is time for me to continue on and once again set my sights for even better things.

Thank you for sharing the moment with me.

"We choose to go…not because [it is] easy, but because [it is] hard, because that goal will serve to measure and organize the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win." - John Fitzgerald Kennedy

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Goals and Challenges*
> 
> There are times when I plan to accomplish things and everything just seems to fall into place. I make a time table and I actually stick to it and achieve everything that I put on my list. Things are on schedule.
> 
> One would think that I would be happy when this occurs. I suppose I am, but it also makes me a bit uneasy.
> 
> Did I miss anything? Did I do enough? Maybe I am not pushing myself hard enough? Perhaps I should go and look in the mirror and see if it is really ME looking back at myself. Or is it some stranger that had invaded my skin?
> 
> It is funny (odd) that actually reaching a goal would make me feel that way. I used to tease my children and tell them "if you reach your goals, you are setting them too low." How's that for a self-defeating attitude? (By the way - I was sure that they knew it was said it jest!) I just wonder sometimes why I feel so weird when everything goes as planned and I am on top of things.
> 
> I suppose that I am just a 'goal-oriented' person. I live from deadline to deadline of one sort or another and I have learned to make it work for me in a positive way. It seems the only time I really seem to get overwhelmed is when I don't have a list of things to do in front of me and I don't have a clear direction of what I need to do in order to keep on top of things and feel as if I am producing.
> 
> I realize that living like this isn't for everyone. There are people that don't do as well with pressure and others like me who thrive on it. I think I am one of the "thrivers" myself (is that even a word?), as I need to be accountable to someone - even if it is only to myself. Actually I believe that our "self" should be the most important one we should be accountable to.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a breath today and reorganizing. Yesterday I not only finished putting together all of the new pattern packets, but also we got them all posted on the site. I would have thought that we would have needed another couple of days for that or at least one more, but it all went smoothly and fell into place. I am very happy to be in this position, especially after being down a bit last week. Could it be that I am actually figuring all this stuff out? That would be incredible.
> 
> I had better shut up before I invite some new unforeseen disaster to fall upon me. Perhaps I am superstitious that way. If I begin to gloat or get a large head about being on top of things, it must anger the powers above because it is usually without fail that soon afterward something is bound to happen to knock me off the pedestal from which I was basking. It is as if the universe is saying "take that!"
> 
> So today I will humbly forge on with new tasks and create new goals to strive for and once again get back up to speed. I had my moment of glory these few minutes while sipping my cinnamon-laced coffee and watching the sun rise up, knowing that I was "on track."
> 
> But that moment has passed and I lingered in it long enough. There are patterns to be made and classes to be mapped out and errands to run and a whole new exciting list of things that await me. I thoroughly enjoyed the break, but now it is time for me to continue on and once again set my sights for even better things.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the moment with me.
> 
> "We choose to go…not because [it is] easy, but because [it is] hard, because that goal will serve to measure and organize the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win." - John Fitzgerald Kennedy
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Goals are a funny thing. While your saying about reaching your goals means you set them too low actually makes perfect sense. I have to agree with that because it is almost verbatum to what my grandmother used to tell me (I was raised by my grandmother and uncle). I've told my own kids the same. 
The thing is though, that while this simple little saying we tell our kids may be true, there is more to it than that. No you are not setting them too low. The other part of the story is something we have to learn after we've done something long enough. It gets to a point where, from setting them goals high and scratching and clawing just to get close to them, that we surpass those same goals with ease because we've became good enough at something that we can. 
When you reach that point, it is not time to ponder if we set our goals too low. No, instead it is a time to bask in the knowledge of knowing that we have honed our craft to a point that we can do that and still have time to sit back, relax, and enjoy that cup of coffee.
I understand also the feeling that maybe you need to do more since you are reaching your goals with ease. This is usually when I do a project that goes out of my comfort zone. I challenge myself. Do something new. Go into unchartered waters, if you will. I'm not telling you to do this. I'm only saying what I do.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *New Goals and Challenges*
> 
> There are times when I plan to accomplish things and everything just seems to fall into place. I make a time table and I actually stick to it and achieve everything that I put on my list. Things are on schedule.
> 
> One would think that I would be happy when this occurs. I suppose I am, but it also makes me a bit uneasy.
> 
> Did I miss anything? Did I do enough? Maybe I am not pushing myself hard enough? Perhaps I should go and look in the mirror and see if it is really ME looking back at myself. Or is it some stranger that had invaded my skin?
> 
> It is funny (odd) that actually reaching a goal would make me feel that way. I used to tease my children and tell them "if you reach your goals, you are setting them too low." How's that for a self-defeating attitude? (By the way - I was sure that they knew it was said it jest!) I just wonder sometimes why I feel so weird when everything goes as planned and I am on top of things.
> 
> I suppose that I am just a 'goal-oriented' person. I live from deadline to deadline of one sort or another and I have learned to make it work for me in a positive way. It seems the only time I really seem to get overwhelmed is when I don't have a list of things to do in front of me and I don't have a clear direction of what I need to do in order to keep on top of things and feel as if I am producing.
> 
> I realize that living like this isn't for everyone. There are people that don't do as well with pressure and others like me who thrive on it. I think I am one of the "thrivers" myself (is that even a word?), as I need to be accountable to someone - even if it is only to myself. Actually I believe that our "self" should be the most important one we should be accountable to.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a breath today and reorganizing. Yesterday I not only finished putting together all of the new pattern packets, but also we got them all posted on the site. I would have thought that we would have needed another couple of days for that or at least one more, but it all went smoothly and fell into place. I am very happy to be in this position, especially after being down a bit last week. Could it be that I am actually figuring all this stuff out? That would be incredible.
> 
> I had better shut up before I invite some new unforeseen disaster to fall upon me. Perhaps I am superstitious that way. If I begin to gloat or get a large head about being on top of things, it must anger the powers above because it is usually without fail that soon afterward something is bound to happen to knock me off the pedestal from which I was basking. It is as if the universe is saying "take that!"
> 
> So today I will humbly forge on with new tasks and create new goals to strive for and once again get back up to speed. I had my moment of glory these few minutes while sipping my cinnamon-laced coffee and watching the sun rise up, knowing that I was "on track."
> 
> But that moment has passed and I lingered in it long enough. There are patterns to be made and classes to be mapped out and errands to run and a whole new exciting list of things that await me. I thoroughly enjoyed the break, but now it is time for me to continue on and once again set my sights for even better things.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the moment with me.
> 
> "We choose to go…not because [it is] easy, but because [it is] hard, because that goal will serve to measure and organize the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win." - John Fitzgerald Kennedy
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Everone need to take a breather once in awhile . I call it regrouping my thoughts, or take a weekend off my favorite is to go camping . That don't mean you take the TV with ya , we take a radio and are cell phones . it is so refreshing .
I like a good Challenge . It is a great way to learn something new .
Don't make a goal that is to hard to reach or unrealistic as it is discouraging when you don't make it . By make smaller goals reaching them , then making a new goal makes you feel good inside and mentally;
ok I'm don't babbling , if it make any sense


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mid-week "Weekend"*

I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.

It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:










Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:










And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:










It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.

I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.

We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.

Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.

I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.

So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.

Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.

I wish you all a productive day also.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


I wondered a while back while fishing when the tackle box idea was going to merge with small item craft storage. It looks like it already has. I've kept my smallest craft supplies in an old Plano tackle box for a long time now. It is basically just an older version of what you bought. 
It does a body good to take a break now and then for no other reason than, just to be taking a break. 
Has Keith thought about selling his pens on Ebay or Etsy? I have looked at these two options for selling some of my projects. The problem is that the things I make are big enough that shipping costs make it hard to sell them on sites like that. Pens could be shipped easily though. With your photography skills, he could put some great photos up and maybe sell good.
Another thing to look at is local prices if anyone else sells them. I don't know about your area, but at crafts shows here, pens made on the lathe go for between fifty and a hundred bucks for the ones made out of exotic woods and other materials (deer antler is poplular here). Even the cheaper ones though made out of easily obtained local woods go for about twenty five.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Or if you both really want to go out on a limb, here's= a good one. The puzzle pieces are lazer cut here, but I think you are good enough to cut them on a scroll saw. Then he can turn it. It sells on Etsy for only $175 plus shipping.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Thanks for the info on the pens, William. We are looking into all options to see the best one(s) that will work for selling his pens. It is good to see what others are going for, too.

I wanted to say I saw your recognition on Steve Good's blog today. That is really cool! I didn't know that you had a blog besides what you write here. I enjoy your posts and was happy to see your  site.

I sometimes don't have the time to read everything I would like to about my friends here and other fellow lumberjocks. I am glad I saw it. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Hi Sheila,

It sure feels good to get organized, doesn't it. I suspect you may have the same condition as I do, being somewhat obsessive / compulsive. Alright, completely.

I just like for things to be organized in a way that makes it easy to get things done. Searching for things makes me nuts.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


You are right, Lee. I hate having to hunt for something that I know I have. Worse than that is having to buy it again because I can't find it. Lots of people comment on how much I accomplish. I honestly believe that I can do what I do because I take the time to put stuff back where it belongs and take these short breaks to clean up and reorganize. It is an ongoing thing with me and a habit. The time is always well spent. 

Have a great day, too!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Shelia that a handy little storage box. I have the ones with the little drawers hung on the wall . I get so grrrrrr when I go to get a tool or something and it is not there . What is bad when you know you have it go out buy more then find the others

$175.00 for a pen ! It is nice looking pen but lazer cut. I don't see him selling many of them at that price

Shelia unorganized thats hard to believe after seeing your booth at Sartoga


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Keith keeps me in line pretty well, Dave! LOL It is amazing how quickly things can go downhill!

Sheila


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


$200 for that style and quality level of pen is quite typical from what I have seen. The highest level pens at high end pen shows sell to collectors for $1000-$2000 . They just aren't for everybody. As with anything, you just have to find the customers that want this level of product. Look up Caran d'Ache pens http://www.pianki.com/Caran-dAche-Pens_c_30.html . I don't know if they have it on this page that I linked to but they do sell a $20000 pen!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


I had to go check out that site. Here's the direct link there to a $10,500 pen.
And yes Sheila, I've had a blog for about a year now. While it will sometimes have additional content, it is usually mostly a duplicate of my project posts here. Lumberjocks has become my main online presence. However, I still keep up the blog because it's mine. As long as blogspot is around, I've got it in case something ever happens to Lumberjocks (I hope not). If something ever happened to blogspot, then I'd have to pull all my project posts from here and store them somewhere. I learned the hard way when it comes to computers and the interent, have a backup of everything. When possible, have a backup to the backup.
Also, I have a few people who are not Lumberjocks members that like to keep up with my projects on blogspot. I keep trying to get some of them to join here though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Montegrappa Dragon Bruce Lee 18k Gold Pen Set w/ White Diamonds
Granted I understand a lot more went into these two pens than simply turning, but the set of two pens and the inkwell sells for $290,555.00
To the right customer, any price is reasonable. At one time I worked on the side, in addition to my regular job, I traveled once a month to Alabama and bought trailer loads of wholesale merchandise. Something I learned about the higher end items was not to set your price too high, but never set it too low either. If you set it too high, of course people will think the price is too high. Set it too low though and people feel that with such a low price that it must be junk, no matter what it looks like. Pricing sometimes is like walking a tightrope without a balance bar.
I'm glad I'm not in the business of selling anything anymore. For one single item, one customer may think the price is too high and walk away. The next customer may be weary because the price is so low, and walk away. It can be frustrating.
Moving over to Keith's post now. I just went to find them and seen that he has posted some under projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


I think I want a set of those pens on my wish list, William! See what a can of worms you opened?

LOL! you know I am kidding! Just think of all the WOOD and TOOLS you could buy with that much money???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


If I had a pen that cost that much, I'm afraid I'd never see it because it would stay under lock and key so my kids could sell it after I kick the bucket.
You can't mention worms to me. The water is too high here for me to go fishing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Can you cut puzzles Sheila?
Here's one that's only one square inch on Etsy. It costs $1,200.
How about intarsia?
Here's a piece that sells for the bargain price of $2,400.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-week "Weekend"*
> 
> I suppose that you could call yesterday my 'weekend'. As I said in my post, it was a time when I was on top of things and I went into town and did some errands, and I decided to get something that I had my eye on since before Christmas. I suppose it could be a small tool gloat if you want to look at it that way. It is a slick little set of four boxes that can store all that small hardware that we tend to accumulate. Lately, I have been also using several types of beads and jewelry finding and small pieces for embellishing and building my projects and I find that I have drawers filled with many little bags that I need to sift through in order to find the pieces I need. This would be ideal for keeping everything in one place and easy to get to.
> 
> It has a plastic case that holds four plastic drawers that slide out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside each drawer there are dividers that you can arrange to any size you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you turn it on its side, it even has a nifty handle that you can use when transporting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only $25 so it didn't break the bank and I think it will fit on my closet shelf very nicely. I may even go back and get another one if I see the need, as you can stack them on top of each other.
> 
> I love finding stuff like that. As I said, I had seen it before Christmas and I had too much other stuff to get at the time so I put it off, but I have been meaning to go back and get it ever since. I can't wait to get rid of all those little bags of small stuff and have everything neatly in one place.
> 
> We spent pretty much of the day poking around the stores in Yarmouth. We were looking at some of the gift shops and looking at the possibility of Keith selling some of his pens through them. He hasn't come to any decisions yet on that, as the mark up for them that selling them that way would probably be prohibitive. He feels that there is no hurry though, and he doesn't want to jump into anything without thinking it through completely.
> 
> Even though the weather was windy, cool and foggy/rainy, it felt good to get away for the day. It had been a while since we had a day out and I thought the change of pace was needed.
> 
> I got home around dinner time and I actually got just about an entire pattern drawn up in the evening. In evaluating my situation with the wholesalers, the magazine and selling my own work, I realized that it was time to do another couple of projects for the magazine. The wholesalers are good for a month or so and I just finished five projects to sell on my own site, but the magazine only has stuff for the next issue and then will be out of stuff of mine. I don't want that to happen so it was high time I do something for them. It seems that I do their stuff last because I know once it is done, I won't see it for many months. For example the article that I wrote on my shop is in their current issue, which I haven't even received yet. I had a couple of readers already contact me about it and my editor also said he has received some positive feedback on it also. I remember that I wrote that article sometime last summer (July, I think) and I forgot completely about it. I can't wait to see how it was presented.
> 
> So today I am going to work on the new project for them. As I said, I did all of the drawings last night and I am kind of anxious to see it come to be today. I was thinking about it a lot yesterday during my travels and I refined the idea over and over in my mind. It will be a good day making it today.
> 
> Stepping back and taking a breath did me good, I believe. I still have some organizational stuff to do, but that will come in due time. Until then, I have plenty of good productive directions to focus my attention on and keep things moving in a positive way. It feels good to be where I am.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day also.


Hi Sheila.

Glad to see you seem to be feeling better.

As for weather, it is 2 below zero C (28 F) at the moment here in Winnipeg. Third night in a row for frost warnings. (sigh) Lousy weather for motorcycling.

I have a neat little case I got from Canadian Tire a while back for $14.95 on sale. Has about 30 small drawers, about 2×2 x 6 inches deep. Got it for my leather craft hardware and it's been handier than all heck. I've been watching for them to put it on sale again so I can get one for my wood stuff.

Have a great today and a better tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*

I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.

That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.

There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.

We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.

I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.

Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.

I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.

I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.

My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.

So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.

I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.

Have a great and productive day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*
> 
> I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.
> 
> That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.
> 
> There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.
> 
> We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.
> 
> I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.
> 
> Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.
> 
> I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.
> 
> I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.
> 
> My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.
> 
> So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.
> 
> I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.
> 
> Have a great and productive day.


They do say that hindsight is 20/20. I, like you, have a desire to redo some of the past things I've done. Luckily for me, I can. My current project is a perfect example. The only reason I'm doing it is because I finally have the means to do it the way I originally intended to build it. 
I don't fret over it though. Even in my situation, I can redo a project, but I can never go back and undo what is alreasy done. This may be an idea for you. Is it possible to redo some of the past packets? At which time you could discontinue the old packet for the same item? I understand that you are running a business though and this may not be economically feasible. It's an idea though.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*
> 
> I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.
> 
> That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.
> 
> There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.
> 
> We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.
> 
> I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.
> 
> Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.
> 
> I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.
> 
> I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.
> 
> My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.
> 
> So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.
> 
> I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.
> 
> Have a great and productive day.


Like your partner I sometimes want to re-write things and I have considered re-writing the EZ mitre blog. After a bit though I found it easier to just write updates. As long as the core of the instruction/text is still sound, even though it may not be how you currently approach it, its still as good as ever. I suppose what I'm trying to say is if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*
> 
> I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.
> 
> That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.
> 
> There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.
> 
> We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.
> 
> I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.
> 
> Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.
> 
> I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.
> 
> I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.
> 
> My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.
> 
> So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.
> 
> I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.
> 
> Have a great and productive day.


word-words-words no picture but this time I don´t care since its a good possitive blog
from the blue sky not from the pink sky or the darkgrey for that matter 
you have always had the wordtyping gene in your power but that has changed too
not to the bad side … lol but just a little different … or is it me you have learned to
read and understand things better on another language I don´t know 
but I do know it always have been a pleassure to read your blogs and if your instructions
in your patterns are resemblance to you blogs quality you have nothing to fear from the past 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*
> 
> I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.
> 
> That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.
> 
> There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.
> 
> We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.
> 
> I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.
> 
> Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.
> 
> I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.
> 
> I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.
> 
> My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.
> 
> So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.
> 
> I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.
> 
> Have a great and productive day.


You have all made good points.

William - I have considered going back and rewriting some of the older packets, but it would probably take a year for me to do so. I have over 500 patterns and it would be a tremendous amount of time for me to rework everything. Then I think that most of the early patterns have already been successful for many years and there aren't really errors in them, and I think that my time is best invested in working ahead instead of going back. Most of the older designs have run their course for the most part and even though perhaps the pictures weren't as good or things weren't spelled out as clearly, it just wouldn't be prudent for me to spend my time doing that.

Martyn - I like your idea of 'updating'. I agree that since the core instructions are correct, and I would rather spend my time making new things than reworking the old things. I simply didn't have the resources or knowledge that I have now when I first started creating patterns. (I even had to use actual "film" and go to the store to develop the pictures. Now I take sometimes over 50 per project and weed them out to what I will actually use.) I also like the philosophy of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". I would rather move on from here and keep doing the best that I can.

Dennis - you are always kind to me. I have a couple of people on my Facebook that comment in other languages too. Thank goodness for Google Translate! It really helps us all communicate with each other no matter which language we speak. I often forget that you go to the trouble to translate everything here on LJ's. I think I am also better at understanding you, too! I am glad we have become friends.

You all have a good evening. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*
> 
> I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.
> 
> That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.
> 
> There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.
> 
> We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.
> 
> I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.
> 
> Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.
> 
> I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.
> 
> I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.
> 
> My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.
> 
> So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.
> 
> I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.
> 
> Have a great and productive day.


I understand. Redoing things can be time consuming. I didn't realize how many you were talking about. Now that I know, it would be VERY time consuming. 
In my case though, I constantly redo things because I'm never happy with what I do. 
Yes I am crazy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Take More Than A Day*
> 
> I am beginning to see that finishing stuff in one day isn't always possible.
> 
> That may sound like a simple and obvious statement, but somehow for me it is somewhat of a new revelation. I spoke the other day about setting goals and accomplishing and whether or not they are set high enough or on the other side of the scale, too high. There were several good thoughts that you posted in the comments that made me think about the process a bit more and come to some perhaps revised thoughts on the subject.
> 
> There are many things that we can use to judge our own successes and failures. What one person would view as a disappointment, another may look upon as a triumph. The amazing thing about people is that each one of us is a complex mixture of elements which consist of different strengths and weaknesses. While we may excel in several areas and be sub-par in others, our neighbor may shine in totally different skills, yet needs help in those that we find simple. I think it is good that that things are like that. It is what makes each of us unique and special in our own way.
> 
> We all have something to bring to the table. I see it every day here on the Lumberjocks site. I have built up a fairly good buddy list here and I love when I receive notifications of new posts by my friends. For some reason, yesterday it stood out to me the great diversity of skills that my friends possess. Some are experts in turning. Others are wonderful carvers. Some make incredible boxes. And still others are masters at scrolling. The list goes on and on as to the astounding amount of talent we see displayed here from everyone. I am sure this is no news to you. Anyone who stops by this site can see within the first few minutes the vast array of creativity and also the friendship among our members.
> 
> I feel that as a designer being involved with the others here and the incredible feedback has helped me tremendously in doing a better job. In looking back, I feel there is a great deal of difference in the way I design now and the way I had done so before being so involved in a group such as this. Prior to joining the site here, I was in somewhat of a vacuum. I did try to design with my customer in mind, but the feedback I would receive was limited and far less that what I experience here. After all, it was only the occasional customer that would contact me with a suggestion or on the chance that there was an error in a pattern. Other than that, there was very little communication.
> 
> Since I have been a member here, writing almost daily and showing most of my projects, I have received so many valuable suggestions and comments regarding my designs that I couldn't even begin to count them. You all have helped me see things from several other points of view, which previously was something that no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't accomplish by myself. It helps me consider things from a different scope of perspectives and I find myself going through a whole different thought process when I design. I believe it is a very positive thing and has helped me grow and become better at my job.
> 
> I began making up a new project yesterday. I would have thought it would be done in a day, as it is simple and similar to some of the other things I have recently done. But there were a few differences that I needed to consider and I wound up doing some of the steps over and over to make it work properly. It dawned on me as I revised and reworked the pattern that I would have never considered the design with such attention if I had not come to know you all and correspond with you on a regular basis. I don't believe that it was as if I was being sloppy before, but perhaps I was unaware of how others looked at the same thing that I was looking at that made me realize that I needed to do things in a different way. Although this may seem like a small thing, I think it is very important to me and ultimately my business.
> 
> I always say that I learn so much from teaching others. I think the key to teaching well is to listen to your students, as it allows you to better understand what they need to learn. I view every pattern I design as a mini-lesson. In essence, I am teaching someone how to build or make something. As I progress in my own career as a designer, I am continually refining the process in order to better explain the technique.
> 
> My partner Keith said to me the other day how he wished he could go back and change all the older patterns and revise them into how he writes them now. I also feel that way many times. It isn't that they are really wrong, it is just that we have evolved and have learned to better explain or illustrate the technique. I believe we all do that no matter which aspect of woodworking and projects we make. It seems that most of us look back on their earlier creations and have a laundry list of how they would do this or that better. It is a natural part of the learning process I believe and it indicates that we are evolving in our craft.
> 
> So with that said, I will spend today creating and hopefully finishing up the project that I am working on. I think it is coming along nicely and I am very anxious to see how it will look when it is finished. As always, I appreciate your comments, feedback and suggestions. It is because of you that I feel I am able to grow and progress as a designer.
> 
> I thank you again for your thoughts, comments, questions and most of all your friendship.
> 
> Have a great and productive day.


Yes, William. I am quite surprised myself when I realize how many things I do have. I suppose I am a bit crazy too for even considering it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*

There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)

But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .

As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.

But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.

Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?

I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.

With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.

Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.

Here is what I came up with:










He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.

The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:










He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.

On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.

One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.

I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .

In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts. 

Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


Tooo Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!

Very neat design - you kept the wheels, but in a different way!

Love it

-bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


I know for a fact that you are not the only designer that has to worry about tool availability of your custmer. I am impressed that you recognize that though because some designers don't, and that makes for some funny reading.
I read on here all the time comments from people who act like it's breaking one of the seven deadly sins to work from a pattern. However, myself being a scroller with limited computer skills and without the ability to draw a line without a ruler, I depend on pattern. These patterns are drawn by designers like yourself. I cannot tell you though the number of times I've rad pattern instructions though and laughed out loud. It is so funny that some designers write the directions with no regard to the fact that everyone does not have the exact same tools as they do. 
My examples won't stick to scroll saw specific patterns, because some of the others are funnier to me. 
All my rocking toys are good examples. Most of these pattern directions recommend a jig saw for cutting curved pieces when a scroll saw would be a much better tool for the job. I guess the designer didn't have a scroll saw.
One chandelier I done says you have to have a minimum of an 18" scroll saw in order to complete the project. They didn't take into account someone with nothing more than a 16" and a little determination.
I have one pattern that says a table saw is not accurate enough, that you have to have a radial arm saw to finish the project with success.
A dek cabinet I recently done created major problems for me because the pattern suggested that in order for you to complete it you either had to spend a LOT of money on small columns, or to basically be a master of wood turning at the lathe. 
The one that really makes me laugh though…..
Several pattern I have come along with basic instructions on how to apply patterns for scroll saw cutting and is almost an exact copy of what I have seen in all scrolling magazines from Fox Chappel Publishing, and those instructions are funny to me, always have been. The instructions go into detail about how to apply patterns directly to wood. Then it tells how to remove the pattern along with tips to use heat or paint thinner if needed to remove excess glue. This is good advice, except the photos that go along with it use an entirely different method than the one they describe. The photos show blue painter's tape under the pattern. This method is the one I use and eliminates the fuss with the excess glue, heat, and paint thinner. 
Your thoughts as to what the customer has to work with is something that makes you a good designer. Might I suggest if there's some way to do so, you could also add a bit of reassurance to your customers by noting that you work in your house, not a huge well equipped shop?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


Hi, William:
I can relate to many of the stories that you have told. I suppose that is why I try to be aware of the fact that everyone doesn't have access to lots of big tools. The magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts) just printed the article about my small work space here in the current issue. I haven't even received my issue yet! It was because of the positive response that I received here when I joined and posted my 'little shop' that I even submitted it. I have already heard from several readers how they thought I had worked from a big space with lots of big tools and how encouraging it was to see my place. I am really happy that it is an inspiration to some! 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


Shelia , Nice polar bear!
I'm thinking the cart needs a yoke (handle). 
For the bear a thin black line for the mouth and a little black in the ear. Not sure but could add some brownish black line to represent claws . For a collar a nice silver or gold type chain
have a good weekend


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


Funny you say that, Dave - I just returned from the store where I get the craft stuff with some sterling silver thin chain and a couple of crystal beads. I may do the painting idea. I was debating whether to or not. I wanted to at least blacken the muzzle area a little and perhaps the feet. Claws may be nice though. Hum . . . .

As for the cart, I already have a hole in it for a pull string. But I have something a little special for the end pull. I am working on that today. 

Thanks for the suggestions! I will update later on . . .

Sheila


----------



## SCOTSMAN

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


Nice one dear Shiela *your a scroll genius! * *What are you ?* a *darned genius.* MY little grandson of 2 years will love one of these but I am too busy at the moment setting up my saw. but in a short time I will give it a go. Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Rambling and Some Pictures for Dennis*
> 
> There is something about polar animals that enchant me. I don't know what it is. I have always looked at them as creatures of great beauty. It strikes me as odd because as a painter, I am quite fond of color. I love painting wildlife and big cats and playing with the shading and tones and making them look realistic. Most of the Arctic animals are various shades of white and grey. You would think that would bore me. However, I did once paint a snow leopard in greyscale and it was one of the most challenging paintings I did to date. It was fun though and I enjoyed the thought of giving the painting life and depth with such a limited palette. I one day aspire to do more paintings of Arctic animals. (Once again I am longing for those 48 hour days!)
> 
> But forgive me . . . I have to get back to woodworking . . .
> 
> As I said earlier in the week, it was time for me to submit something more to the magazine. My pool of projects with my editor at the magazine will be exhausted after the next issue they are working on (the Christmas issue no less! And I am proud to say that not only will I have two projects in it, but they are also going to run the shipping article that I wrote and submitted to them last year in that issue.) It is hard to believe that in the publishing world we are already looking at the January issue. And here the trees are just starting to blossom and the leaves are just now turning green again.
> 
> But my focus needs to be on those cold, dismal days of January when the hoopla of the Christmas season has passed and people are feeling the post-holiday let down and longing for warmer days. I wanted to do something that would perhaps bring a bit of cheer and fun to their lives and give them a positive thing to focus on during that bleak winter season.
> 
> Since I am one of those 'odd lots' that actually likes winter, I tried to think of what it is about the season that makes me so happy. The fact that there are no bugs is the foremost and most obvious reason. That goes without saying - especially after the bout I had with them so far this year. But beyond that, I enjoy the quiet serenity of the freshly fallen snow and also the beauty and grace of the many Arctic animals that I associate with winter. What would be better than to create a project which would focus on something so wonderful?
> 
> I have also lately been designing some simple nostalgic toy recreations. Although these are a far cry from my usual scroll work, they have been well-received, as they are something that tugs at our memories of days gone by and perhaps what we perceive as a simpler time in our lives. I have been thoroughly enjoying designing these things and I intend to do several more.
> 
> With all of that said, I think it was only natural that I would design a polar bear pull toy for submission to the magazine. It was, I thought, a natural choice considering where my thought process has been of late.
> 
> Although the bear is simple, making a workable design was somewhat of a challenge. When I create my designs, I try to do so using very limited tools. Many scroll sawyers have little more in their shop than a scroll saw and a drill press. This limits me severely as to how I construct things for my designs. While some of the pieces would be done very easily using a table saw, I realize that many who scroll saw don't have that piece of equipment at hand so I find the need to improvise on things in order to make it work for them. Now that isn't saying that someone can also revise my instructions and do things faster (and perhaps easier) using their own equipment, such as a table saw, but I want every project to be attainable using the least amount of tools possible.
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his cart are made entirely of ash. I like ash because I used the Antiquing and Staining medium on him with white acrylic paint and I knew that it would give him that antique whitewashed look. I wanted him to look like wood, not just painted solid and the grain from the ash is a perfect amount of variation that I was seeking.
> 
> The only 'real painting" that he requires is the dot for his eye and the black for his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not quite finished yet, but very close. I choose to make snowflakes for the wheels to his cart. I thought that would be appropriate. I also need to attach the pull cord and perhaps have something around his neck, such as a blue bow. For the pull cord, instead of a bead, I may make another snowflake just to emphasize the winter theme, but as far as the bow or other ornamentation, I am not quite sure.
> 
> On the project that I posted last night (the grizzly bear) I had a collar of rusted bells around his neck. This seemed to fit in well with the nostalgic look of the toy. However, the more I look at Mr. Polar Bear, the more I like him just as he is. I toyed with the idea of hanging a single Swarovski crystal from his neck, and I may do so and post a picture of him like that for your opinion, but somehow I am leaning to having nothing at all around his neck and leaving him as is.
> 
> One of the things that makes these pull toy replicas so charming is their simplicity, I believe. I usually like to add a little bit of "bling" just for effect, but I am not sure if it will be overkill here or not. I am still debating on it. I will perhaps give it a try and post another picture in a bit.
> 
> I have found a great deal of pleasure in making these animals. I find that I thoroughly enjoy the simple shaping of the pieces with the Dremel. It is relaxing and easy and nice to think of how the animal will look when finished. Most scroll sawing doesn't involve a lot of 'building' stuff. Much of it is plaques and such. It is very enjoyable to actually build a toy such as this. I am seriously considering doing a series of circus animals in the same fashion, perhaps make a circus train with several animals in tow. I am not a huge fan of the circus, (clowns creep me out) but if done in a subtle fashion such as this, it could be quite palatable. Just thinking out loud . . . .
> 
> In any case, there he is. I don't know if my editor will even like him and accept him for the magazine. I suppose the important thing is that I like him. Once in a while, I like to make stuff with no one in mind by myself. Sometimes those are my best efforts.
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for letting me ramble.


thank´s for the pictures Sheila …. LOL
its a nice little pull toy

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Touches on the Polar Bear*

Yesterday was one of those fun days of working. I spent most of the day putting the finishing touches on my Polar Bear Pull Toy. Sometimes, as with a project such as this, that is my favorite part of designing. All the gritty work is done and it is time to have fun and do all the little things that complete the project.

I went to my favorite little store where I get a lot of the craft and jewelry supplies that I use. Actually it isn't even a store in itself, it is a grocery store that has a section on the side that has craft supplies, giftware and fabrics. I am always amazed at how much nice stuff they have in such a small area. Everything is quite organized and there is one wall section that has hundreds and hundreds of little bags of jewelry making supplies and findings.

I have come to know the woman who works there fairly well over the couple of years since I moved here. Her name is Simone and she is very friendly and helpful and also very creative. The last time that I was in (when I was getting the rusty bells for the grizzly bear, I think) she had asked me what I was making and I was describing these fun little animals and she asked me to bring them in. I always feel funny bringing stuff in, but many times I am there and I see women with quilts and other crafts showing their creations to Simone and she really seems to enjoy seeing them. I suppose that I why she is so good at her job - she has a genuine interest in what others do.

So I brought the three little toys in and she made a big fuss over them. She called some of the other workers to show them and even called the owner over to look. I always feel uneasy at times like this. It just feels odd to me.

After a couple of minutes, I got down to business. I wanted to find the perfect adornment for my little bear. Being a polar bear and all, I felt that the natural choice would be to look for silver. At first I picked up some small silver bells, but since the grizzly bear had bells on it already, I wanted this one a bit different. Besides, you don't really see polar bears with bells on them anyway.

Simone showed me a length of sterling silver chain that was very small and delicate and I thought that would be a nice start. The price was not bad and besides, I only needed a couple of inches of it to go around the bear's neck. (I did get some extra to have on hand - you never know!) I then saw some beautiful swirl cut silver beads and bought a small package of that. I was beginning to picture what I wanted in my mind. Then, the final touch, some beautiful Swarovski crystal beads. They had several sizes and I took full advantage of that.

I made a necklace, with three of the silver beads and a single medium sized crystal. I wanted something that reminded me of a cascading icicle and I think that this did the trick:


From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica

I then used four small crystals and drilled small depression in the hubs of the wheels to add a subtle sparkle to the cart:


From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica

The largest of the crystals, I used to embed into the snowflake shaped pull. I think this tied everything together nicely:


From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica

I also finished painting him as Dave suggested yesterday. I painted little claws on his feet, as well as dry brushed a bit of black (very lightly) around his muzzle and in his ears. This gave him a nice, finished look:


From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica

I even found some small plastic snowflakes in the scrap book section and decided to use them to photograph him and give a nice, wintery effect. I was debating whether to use the jute again for the pull cord, but I had some beautiful white ribbon with silver edging on it that I thought looked perfect.


From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica

I really enjoyed this project. Especially finishing him up and making him look so special. These toys are so much fun to make! It is truly fun to see each one come to life.

I spent the rest of the afternoon taking the pictures and working on getting them to my editor to see if he wants the project for the magazine. By the time I sent them however, it was already around 4pm and I knew that I wouldn't hear from him until at least Tuesday (they have a long weekend in the States) Either way it will be good. If he chooses not to use the project for the magazine, I will be able to sell the pattern right away. It is one of those win/win situations that we all love.

So for today it is on to new things. I haven't decided what to do next. I have some ornament sets that I want to do and also more trays and of course more animal toys. The list is long and I am happy that I have so many choices. I still have to get the newsletter out too, but we are making some more adjustments to the site and we wanted to finish those up too.

I feel very fortunate that I am in the place that I am. I can honestly say that I look forward to every new day and what it brings. And for that I am truly blessed.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Touches on the Polar Bear*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those fun days of working. I spent most of the day putting the finishing touches on my Polar Bear Pull Toy. Sometimes, as with a project such as this, that is my favorite part of designing. All the gritty work is done and it is time to have fun and do all the little things that complete the project.
> 
> I went to my favorite little store where I get a lot of the craft and jewelry supplies that I use. Actually it isn't even a store in itself, it is a grocery store that has a section on the side that has craft supplies, giftware and fabrics. I am always amazed at how much nice stuff they have in such a small area. Everything is quite organized and there is one wall section that has hundreds and hundreds of little bags of jewelry making supplies and findings.
> 
> I have come to know the woman who works there fairly well over the couple of years since I moved here. Her name is Simone and she is very friendly and helpful and also very creative. The last time that I was in (when I was getting the rusty bells for the grizzly bear, I think) she had asked me what I was making and I was describing these fun little animals and she asked me to bring them in. I always feel funny bringing stuff in, but many times I am there and I see women with quilts and other crafts showing their creations to Simone and she really seems to enjoy seeing them. I suppose that I why she is so good at her job - she has a genuine interest in what others do.
> 
> So I brought the three little toys in and she made a big fuss over them. She called some of the other workers to show them and even called the owner over to look. I always feel uneasy at times like this. It just feels odd to me.
> 
> After a couple of minutes, I got down to business. I wanted to find the perfect adornment for my little bear. Being a polar bear and all, I felt that the natural choice would be to look for silver. At first I picked up some small silver bells, but since the grizzly bear had bells on it already, I wanted this one a bit different. Besides, you don't really see polar bears with bells on them anyway.
> 
> Simone showed me a length of sterling silver chain that was very small and delicate and I thought that would be a nice start. The price was not bad and besides, I only needed a couple of inches of it to go around the bear's neck. (I did get some extra to have on hand - you never know!) I then saw some beautiful swirl cut silver beads and bought a small package of that. I was beginning to picture what I wanted in my mind. Then, the final touch, some beautiful Swarovski crystal beads. They had several sizes and I took full advantage of that.
> 
> I made a necklace, with three of the silver beads and a single medium sized crystal. I wanted something that reminded me of a cascading icicle and I think that this did the trick:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I then used four small crystals and drilled small depression in the hubs of the wheels to add a subtle sparkle to the cart:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The largest of the crystals, I used to embed into the snowflake shaped pull. I think this tied everything together nicely:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I also finished painting him as Dave suggested yesterday. I painted little claws on his feet, as well as dry brushed a bit of black (very lightly) around his muzzle and in his ears. This gave him a nice, finished look:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I even found some small plastic snowflakes in the scrap book section and decided to use them to photograph him and give a nice, wintery effect. I was debating whether to use the jute again for the pull cord, but I had some beautiful white ribbon with silver edging on it that I thought looked perfect.
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I really enjoyed this project. Especially finishing him up and making him look so special. These toys are so much fun to make! It is truly fun to see each one come to life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon taking the pictures and working on getting them to my editor to see if he wants the project for the magazine. By the time I sent them however, it was already around 4pm and I knew that I wouldn't hear from him until at least Tuesday (they have a long weekend in the States) Either way it will be good. If he chooses not to use the project for the magazine, I will be able to sell the pattern right away. It is one of those win/win situations that we all love.
> 
> So for today it is on to new things. I haven't decided what to do next. I have some ornament sets that I want to do and also more trays and of course more animal toys. The list is long and I am happy that I have so many choices. I still have to get the newsletter out too, but we are making some more adjustments to the site and we wanted to finish those up too.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that I am in the place that I am. I can honestly say that I look forward to every new day and what it brings. And for that I am truly blessed.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Shelia , the chain and the icicle look crystal looks great ! I believe you added just the right amount of black to the ears an muzzle as being total black I think it would be to much. The wheels when I first looked in reminded me of the moon hub caps .
Great job Shelia I see no reason the should not except it 
Have a lovely day and enjoy the rest of the weekend 
David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Touches on the Polar Bear*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those fun days of working. I spent most of the day putting the finishing touches on my Polar Bear Pull Toy. Sometimes, as with a project such as this, that is my favorite part of designing. All the gritty work is done and it is time to have fun and do all the little things that complete the project.
> 
> I went to my favorite little store where I get a lot of the craft and jewelry supplies that I use. Actually it isn't even a store in itself, it is a grocery store that has a section on the side that has craft supplies, giftware and fabrics. I am always amazed at how much nice stuff they have in such a small area. Everything is quite organized and there is one wall section that has hundreds and hundreds of little bags of jewelry making supplies and findings.
> 
> I have come to know the woman who works there fairly well over the couple of years since I moved here. Her name is Simone and she is very friendly and helpful and also very creative. The last time that I was in (when I was getting the rusty bells for the grizzly bear, I think) she had asked me what I was making and I was describing these fun little animals and she asked me to bring them in. I always feel funny bringing stuff in, but many times I am there and I see women with quilts and other crafts showing their creations to Simone and she really seems to enjoy seeing them. I suppose that I why she is so good at her job - she has a genuine interest in what others do.
> 
> So I brought the three little toys in and she made a big fuss over them. She called some of the other workers to show them and even called the owner over to look. I always feel uneasy at times like this. It just feels odd to me.
> 
> After a couple of minutes, I got down to business. I wanted to find the perfect adornment for my little bear. Being a polar bear and all, I felt that the natural choice would be to look for silver. At first I picked up some small silver bells, but since the grizzly bear had bells on it already, I wanted this one a bit different. Besides, you don't really see polar bears with bells on them anyway.
> 
> Simone showed me a length of sterling silver chain that was very small and delicate and I thought that would be a nice start. The price was not bad and besides, I only needed a couple of inches of it to go around the bear's neck. (I did get some extra to have on hand - you never know!) I then saw some beautiful swirl cut silver beads and bought a small package of that. I was beginning to picture what I wanted in my mind. Then, the final touch, some beautiful Swarovski crystal beads. They had several sizes and I took full advantage of that.
> 
> I made a necklace, with three of the silver beads and a single medium sized crystal. I wanted something that reminded me of a cascading icicle and I think that this did the trick:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I then used four small crystals and drilled small depression in the hubs of the wheels to add a subtle sparkle to the cart:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The largest of the crystals, I used to embed into the snowflake shaped pull. I think this tied everything together nicely:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I also finished painting him as Dave suggested yesterday. I painted little claws on his feet, as well as dry brushed a bit of black (very lightly) around his muzzle and in his ears. This gave him a nice, finished look:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I even found some small plastic snowflakes in the scrap book section and decided to use them to photograph him and give a nice, wintery effect. I was debating whether to use the jute again for the pull cord, but I had some beautiful white ribbon with silver edging on it that I thought looked perfect.
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I really enjoyed this project. Especially finishing him up and making him look so special. These toys are so much fun to make! It is truly fun to see each one come to life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon taking the pictures and working on getting them to my editor to see if he wants the project for the magazine. By the time I sent them however, it was already around 4pm and I knew that I wouldn't hear from him until at least Tuesday (they have a long weekend in the States) Either way it will be good. If he chooses not to use the project for the magazine, I will be able to sell the pattern right away. It is one of those win/win situations that we all love.
> 
> So for today it is on to new things. I haven't decided what to do next. I have some ornament sets that I want to do and also more trays and of course more animal toys. The list is long and I am happy that I have so many choices. I still have to get the newsletter out too, but we are making some more adjustments to the site and we wanted to finish those up too.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that I am in the place that I am. I can honestly say that I look forward to every new day and what it brings. And for that I am truly blessed.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Thanks, Dave! I was asked if I was going to put a little mouth on him, but to be honest I am kind of chicken and don't want to muck him up. I am not sure if he needs it or not, but I don't want him to look silly either. I suppose I am still debating on it. I appreciate your comments and hope you have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Touches on the Polar Bear*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those fun days of working. I spent most of the day putting the finishing touches on my Polar Bear Pull Toy. Sometimes, as with a project such as this, that is my favorite part of designing. All the gritty work is done and it is time to have fun and do all the little things that complete the project.
> 
> I went to my favorite little store where I get a lot of the craft and jewelry supplies that I use. Actually it isn't even a store in itself, it is a grocery store that has a section on the side that has craft supplies, giftware and fabrics. I am always amazed at how much nice stuff they have in such a small area. Everything is quite organized and there is one wall section that has hundreds and hundreds of little bags of jewelry making supplies and findings.
> 
> I have come to know the woman who works there fairly well over the couple of years since I moved here. Her name is Simone and she is very friendly and helpful and also very creative. The last time that I was in (when I was getting the rusty bells for the grizzly bear, I think) she had asked me what I was making and I was describing these fun little animals and she asked me to bring them in. I always feel funny bringing stuff in, but many times I am there and I see women with quilts and other crafts showing their creations to Simone and she really seems to enjoy seeing them. I suppose that I why she is so good at her job - she has a genuine interest in what others do.
> 
> So I brought the three little toys in and she made a big fuss over them. She called some of the other workers to show them and even called the owner over to look. I always feel uneasy at times like this. It just feels odd to me.
> 
> After a couple of minutes, I got down to business. I wanted to find the perfect adornment for my little bear. Being a polar bear and all, I felt that the natural choice would be to look for silver. At first I picked up some small silver bells, but since the grizzly bear had bells on it already, I wanted this one a bit different. Besides, you don't really see polar bears with bells on them anyway.
> 
> Simone showed me a length of sterling silver chain that was very small and delicate and I thought that would be a nice start. The price was not bad and besides, I only needed a couple of inches of it to go around the bear's neck. (I did get some extra to have on hand - you never know!) I then saw some beautiful swirl cut silver beads and bought a small package of that. I was beginning to picture what I wanted in my mind. Then, the final touch, some beautiful Swarovski crystal beads. They had several sizes and I took full advantage of that.
> 
> I made a necklace, with three of the silver beads and a single medium sized crystal. I wanted something that reminded me of a cascading icicle and I think that this did the trick:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I then used four small crystals and drilled small depression in the hubs of the wheels to add a subtle sparkle to the cart:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The largest of the crystals, I used to embed into the snowflake shaped pull. I think this tied everything together nicely:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I also finished painting him as Dave suggested yesterday. I painted little claws on his feet, as well as dry brushed a bit of black (very lightly) around his muzzle and in his ears. This gave him a nice, finished look:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I even found some small plastic snowflakes in the scrap book section and decided to use them to photograph him and give a nice, wintery effect. I was debating whether to use the jute again for the pull cord, but I had some beautiful white ribbon with silver edging on it that I thought looked perfect.
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I really enjoyed this project. Especially finishing him up and making him look so special. These toys are so much fun to make! It is truly fun to see each one come to life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon taking the pictures and working on getting them to my editor to see if he wants the project for the magazine. By the time I sent them however, it was already around 4pm and I knew that I wouldn't hear from him until at least Tuesday (they have a long weekend in the States) Either way it will be good. If he chooses not to use the project for the magazine, I will be able to sell the pattern right away. It is one of those win/win situations that we all love.
> 
> So for today it is on to new things. I haven't decided what to do next. I have some ornament sets that I want to do and also more trays and of course more animal toys. The list is long and I am happy that I have so many choices. I still have to get the newsletter out too, but we are making some more adjustments to the site and we wanted to finish those up too.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that I am in the place that I am. I can honestly say that I look forward to every new day and what it brings. And for that I am truly blessed.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Take a piece of paper black or anything you can fine and place it on temporary to see what it looks like.for the mouth
Not to sure on that one 
David


----------



## sgood

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Touches on the Polar Bear*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those fun days of working. I spent most of the day putting the finishing touches on my Polar Bear Pull Toy. Sometimes, as with a project such as this, that is my favorite part of designing. All the gritty work is done and it is time to have fun and do all the little things that complete the project.
> 
> I went to my favorite little store where I get a lot of the craft and jewelry supplies that I use. Actually it isn't even a store in itself, it is a grocery store that has a section on the side that has craft supplies, giftware and fabrics. I am always amazed at how much nice stuff they have in such a small area. Everything is quite organized and there is one wall section that has hundreds and hundreds of little bags of jewelry making supplies and findings.
> 
> I have come to know the woman who works there fairly well over the couple of years since I moved here. Her name is Simone and she is very friendly and helpful and also very creative. The last time that I was in (when I was getting the rusty bells for the grizzly bear, I think) she had asked me what I was making and I was describing these fun little animals and she asked me to bring them in. I always feel funny bringing stuff in, but many times I am there and I see women with quilts and other crafts showing their creations to Simone and she really seems to enjoy seeing them. I suppose that I why she is so good at her job - she has a genuine interest in what others do.
> 
> So I brought the three little toys in and she made a big fuss over them. She called some of the other workers to show them and even called the owner over to look. I always feel uneasy at times like this. It just feels odd to me.
> 
> After a couple of minutes, I got down to business. I wanted to find the perfect adornment for my little bear. Being a polar bear and all, I felt that the natural choice would be to look for silver. At first I picked up some small silver bells, but since the grizzly bear had bells on it already, I wanted this one a bit different. Besides, you don't really see polar bears with bells on them anyway.
> 
> Simone showed me a length of sterling silver chain that was very small and delicate and I thought that would be a nice start. The price was not bad and besides, I only needed a couple of inches of it to go around the bear's neck. (I did get some extra to have on hand - you never know!) I then saw some beautiful swirl cut silver beads and bought a small package of that. I was beginning to picture what I wanted in my mind. Then, the final touch, some beautiful Swarovski crystal beads. They had several sizes and I took full advantage of that.
> 
> I made a necklace, with three of the silver beads and a single medium sized crystal. I wanted something that reminded me of a cascading icicle and I think that this did the trick:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I then used four small crystals and drilled small depression in the hubs of the wheels to add a subtle sparkle to the cart:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The largest of the crystals, I used to embed into the snowflake shaped pull. I think this tied everything together nicely:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I also finished painting him as Dave suggested yesterday. I painted little claws on his feet, as well as dry brushed a bit of black (very lightly) around his muzzle and in his ears. This gave him a nice, finished look:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I even found some small plastic snowflakes in the scrap book section and decided to use them to photograph him and give a nice, wintery effect. I was debating whether to use the jute again for the pull cord, but I had some beautiful white ribbon with silver edging on it that I thought looked perfect.
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I really enjoyed this project. Especially finishing him up and making him look so special. These toys are so much fun to make! It is truly fun to see each one come to life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon taking the pictures and working on getting them to my editor to see if he wants the project for the magazine. By the time I sent them however, it was already around 4pm and I knew that I wouldn't hear from him until at least Tuesday (they have a long weekend in the States) Either way it will be good. If he chooses not to use the project for the magazine, I will be able to sell the pattern right away. It is one of those win/win situations that we all love.
> 
> So for today it is on to new things. I haven't decided what to do next. I have some ornament sets that I want to do and also more trays and of course more animal toys. The list is long and I am happy that I have so many choices. I still have to get the newsletter out too, but we are making some more adjustments to the site and we wanted to finish those up too.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that I am in the place that I am. I can honestly say that I look forward to every new day and what it brings. And for that I am truly blessed.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Hi Sheila, I really like this project. It has so much appeal on so many levels.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Touches on the Polar Bear*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those fun days of working. I spent most of the day putting the finishing touches on my Polar Bear Pull Toy. Sometimes, as with a project such as this, that is my favorite part of designing. All the gritty work is done and it is time to have fun and do all the little things that complete the project.
> 
> I went to my favorite little store where I get a lot of the craft and jewelry supplies that I use. Actually it isn't even a store in itself, it is a grocery store that has a section on the side that has craft supplies, giftware and fabrics. I am always amazed at how much nice stuff they have in such a small area. Everything is quite organized and there is one wall section that has hundreds and hundreds of little bags of jewelry making supplies and findings.
> 
> I have come to know the woman who works there fairly well over the couple of years since I moved here. Her name is Simone and she is very friendly and helpful and also very creative. The last time that I was in (when I was getting the rusty bells for the grizzly bear, I think) she had asked me what I was making and I was describing these fun little animals and she asked me to bring them in. I always feel funny bringing stuff in, but many times I am there and I see women with quilts and other crafts showing their creations to Simone and she really seems to enjoy seeing them. I suppose that I why she is so good at her job - she has a genuine interest in what others do.
> 
> So I brought the three little toys in and she made a big fuss over them. She called some of the other workers to show them and even called the owner over to look. I always feel uneasy at times like this. It just feels odd to me.
> 
> After a couple of minutes, I got down to business. I wanted to find the perfect adornment for my little bear. Being a polar bear and all, I felt that the natural choice would be to look for silver. At first I picked up some small silver bells, but since the grizzly bear had bells on it already, I wanted this one a bit different. Besides, you don't really see polar bears with bells on them anyway.
> 
> Simone showed me a length of sterling silver chain that was very small and delicate and I thought that would be a nice start. The price was not bad and besides, I only needed a couple of inches of it to go around the bear's neck. (I did get some extra to have on hand - you never know!) I then saw some beautiful swirl cut silver beads and bought a small package of that. I was beginning to picture what I wanted in my mind. Then, the final touch, some beautiful Swarovski crystal beads. They had several sizes and I took full advantage of that.
> 
> I made a necklace, with three of the silver beads and a single medium sized crystal. I wanted something that reminded me of a cascading icicle and I think that this did the trick:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I then used four small crystals and drilled small depression in the hubs of the wheels to add a subtle sparkle to the cart:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The largest of the crystals, I used to embed into the snowflake shaped pull. I think this tied everything together nicely:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I also finished painting him as Dave suggested yesterday. I painted little claws on his feet, as well as dry brushed a bit of black (very lightly) around his muzzle and in his ears. This gave him a nice, finished look:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I even found some small plastic snowflakes in the scrap book section and decided to use them to photograph him and give a nice, wintery effect. I was debating whether to use the jute again for the pull cord, but I had some beautiful white ribbon with silver edging on it that I thought looked perfect.
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> I really enjoyed this project. Especially finishing him up and making him look so special. These toys are so much fun to make! It is truly fun to see each one come to life.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon taking the pictures and working on getting them to my editor to see if he wants the project for the magazine. By the time I sent them however, it was already around 4pm and I knew that I wouldn't hear from him until at least Tuesday (they have a long weekend in the States) Either way it will be good. If he chooses not to use the project for the magazine, I will be able to sell the pattern right away. It is one of those win/win situations that we all love.
> 
> So for today it is on to new things. I haven't decided what to do next. I have some ornament sets that I want to do and also more trays and of course more animal toys. The list is long and I am happy that I have so many choices. I still have to get the newsletter out too, but we are making some more adjustments to the site and we wanted to finish those up too.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that I am in the place that I am. I can honestly say that I look forward to every new day and what it brings. And for that I am truly blessed.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


The Polar Bear is great. I will definitely pick that up either from the magazine or from your site. I like it just as it is now.
Thanks for sharing the pictures
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

*My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*

I never was big on birthdays:


From Birthday Cats

They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.

But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:


From Birthday Cats

Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.

When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:


From Birthday Cats

After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:


From Birthday Cats

Even when I got myself into a mess:


From Birthday Cats

You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.


From Birthday Cats

With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:


From Birthday Cats

For no man (or woman) is an island.


From Birthday Cats

We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:


From Birthday Cats

So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!


From Birthday Cats

It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:


From Birthday Cats

No one cares if you 'pig out'


From Birthday Cats

Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!


From Birthday Cats

I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:


From Birthday Cats

I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!


From Birthday Cats

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy LJ Birthday Sheila! Thank You for sharing here on Lumber Jocks.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY
MA'AM CAT

just a scroll-er huh
well not bad for a kid

and your daily column
and coffee
is a smooth wake up 
i learn things i never knew i needed
and get a chance to see from different points each day

so as that lady once said

let them eat
canned tuna


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy LJ Day!!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy LJ day


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy LJ Birthday!


----------



## Hacksaw007

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy Lumberjocks day! You have bettered the whole group here on LJ's. Love your work, your attitude, your blog. You are one of the many reasons that Lumberjocks is such a good place to be. Thanks and hope for many more years on here.

-Mike


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


hope this is the first of many, i enjoy reading this column and seeing how you work around problems, happy first anniversary.


----------



## Sodabowski

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy LJDay Sheila  > sends a friendly hug <


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


sorry for the half late reply hardly me self yet after I discovered the upcoming B-day of yours three days ago
I started little early to celebrate you … note … take care of those teguila they hit too hard ….. my head hurts … but congrat´s …. where is the painkillers 









cheers to next many years 
take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Has it been a year already?!
Congratulations Sheila on what I hope is the first of Many!!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Glad that you are enjoying it here, and thanks for your assistance also.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy birthday from Tiny, Mrs Tiny and Smokey, our black American shorthair (cat).
Many happy returns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Thank you all so much for the warm wishes! It has been a great year of sharing and FUN. I can't tell you how much I learned from all of you guys and how nice is it to know you all. The support and friendship you have all given me has really been a positive force in my life. It is great to get up every morning and 'visit' and talk with you all. You have all made me feel so welcome and I hope that I have been able to help some of you too. We all learn from each other. This is a great community we have here. I am looking forward to many more years of being involved here. Thanks for the inspiration.

A friend is a person with whom I may be sincere. Before him, I may think aloud.
- Ralph Waldo Emerson

Sheila


----------



## terrilynne

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Time flies when you're having fun don't it? Congrats on your year here, I have enjoyed your blogs and posts!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## S4S

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


BEST WISHES !!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Better Late than never… Quite busy I am last week and been out of town teaching. Happy LJ anniversary.. 
Oh.. Me too. just past my 3 days and 1 year at LJ. God bless and best wishes… Nice cats.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Happy Birthday to you too, Bert! I didn't realize that we got here almost the same day. I have truly enjoyed your posts and projects and they have been a wonderful inspiration to me.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


a day late, but, I will lift a Guinness to toast you a happy b-day. "clink"............ gulp, gulp ahhhhhhhhhh
and many more


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


I meant to add this pic in the last post, but, I was late doin that too…. hahahahah


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Never too late for a toast, Roger! You have one for me too! 

Thank you!!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My One Year Birthday Here on Lumberjocks!*
> 
> I never was big on birthdays:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> They always made me crabby and uneasy. I didn't like the attention that came with them and the fact that it was a kind of day where you were more or less expected to have fun.
> 
> But over the years, I have come to like birthdays. They are, in essence, celebrations of our lives and I feel I have a lot to celebrate. I find them a good excuse to have fun with your friends and enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Today is my one year birthday here on Lumberjocks. I just happened to notice the other day that it was coming and I didn't know if I was even going to mention it. But I thought about it and I thought how much being a member here has impacted my life and I couldn't let the day go without acknowledging it.
> 
> When I first came here to Lumberjocks, I didn't know if I would quite measure up:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> After all, here I was just a scroll sawyer and you all were so talented. Everyone here was so willing to share information and help each other:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Even when I got myself into a mess:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> You were all there for me and helped me figure things out.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> With you all standing with me as my friends, I feel like I can do anything:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> For no man (or woman) is an island.
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> We need each other to shore each other up sometimes:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> So come on and help me celebrate my one year birthday here!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> It's more fun than celebrating by yourself:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> No one cares if you 'pig out'
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Taking some time off everyone once in a while to indulge is good for you. Besides - it's Sunday!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I want to thank all of you here, my friends, who have made this year so special:
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> I am really glad I met you all and look forward to being friends for many years to come!
> 
> 
> From Birthday Cats
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


consider it done if I must, I must


----------



## scrollgirl

*What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*

Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.

I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.

Maybe I should do it today . . .

It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.

I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.

But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.

Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.

Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.

It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .

I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.

We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Thanks for the good wishes. Brandon


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


have a nice as well Sheila and get that closet done before its turn to a nightmare hunting you at nights 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


I am kind of leaning that way, Dennis. By the time I am done with that, I should have some time to draw before the night is over. You have a wonderful day too!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Could make it a me day . Relax and enjoy mother nature


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Lifes a journey, not a destination, Sheila. There is forward as well as back.

I think I said this to someone recently (it may have been you I can't remember). Some days I feel ancient. Other days I wonder what I'm going to do when I grow up.

Keep scrolling


----------



## Hawaiilad

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Shelia, I think we are all allowed a blue day every once inawhile. I am in the middle of doubling the size of my shop and for some reason, it has given me an excuse to "not" work in the shop…to much mess, not enough room, etc. I find I am spending way to much time on the computer instead of doing what I love, scrolling!! I keep saying once the shop is finished in a couple weeks I will spend all my time in there. I have even purchased some new tools and parts to upgrade one of my bandsaws and the table saw…think I have installed the parts or opened the new tools…nope!! I sure will glad when I am over this period. Of coures I guess I spend the day on the sunny beach instead of setting here typing away….and there is that shop that needs to be finished…oh yea, the guys are coming in the moring to help with that…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Thanks again to you for your comments.

Dave - I don't know if a "me day" would work right now. I know when the weather is a little better I will be sure to take some time off and enjoy the beautiful landscape here in Nova Scotia. Many will remember last summer that I had several short excursions. I don't think that I short change myself in that department. I learned from the past that not allowing rests and times for other recreation isn't good for me.

Thank you Martyn for the reminder. There are times when I feel the world is ahead of me and then there are other times when I look back and think of all the experiences that I have already had. At the end of the day though, I am not regretful and I do like my life the way it is now. Changing anything in the past, even one decision, could have changed where I am now and I wouldn't want to do that. Sometimes though, pleasant memories are triggered about my kids or my friend and it is difficult not to miss 'old times' every now and then. But there is a lot ahead and most of the time that is the direction that I choose. As far as feeling 'ancient' - there are days I forget my age and feel as if I am in my twenties and others when I think and act like an old fart. I guess it depends on the day. It is good to know I am not the only one.

And Larry - I do think I am quite overwhelmed, as you must be with your big project. I know it is a big task ahead of me to go through everything and get things in order and I am at the point of looking to clean the cat box before doing what I need to if it puts it off a bit. Any excuse will do. But I can't let myself stay in that place too long. I have lots of things to do and I want to be able to feel good about my business.

So onward and upward we go!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


The only different with one's perception is when you comprehend and decide what to do with the situation. Being as positive as you are Sheila is a sign that there will be a lot of beautiful changes and growth in life and business. Keep it up!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Wow, Larry is doing exactly what I am doing right now! I am doubling the size of my workshop and have a great loft to store stuff I don't use often or is too good to throw out, so I know exactly what Larry is going through! We just got it closed in and an hour later had a hard rain, good news, no leaks! Now I'm working on insulating and wiring(almost done), paneling(done), painting(still to do) solid vinyl tiles(still to do) then moving in(still to do too) Hopefully we will finish this week.

I have a few projects that I am in the middle of and wish I could get back to them already!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Hawaiilad

scrollgirl said:


> *What To Do Next? (And Other Random Thoughts)*
> 
> Some days you can be busy from dawn to dusk and when the day is done, you just don't know why it went by so quickly. Yesterday was very much like that. There were many things that I had been neglecting around the house that needed attention and it seemed that I spent most of the day doing that. It was not unpleasant though, as getting things accomplished around the house always seems to bring me a sense of satisfaction. I like being organized and find that I get much more accomplished when things are in order. Although I did the basic scrubbing and cleaning, I have yet to attack the closets and go through the supplies that I want to load into my new case and reorganize things there. It seems that I am going to have to plan almost a full day for that, however, as the task is nothing that can be accomplished quickly.
> 
> I tend to put off those things, even though I know that they are quite functional and that once it is behind me I will wonder why I didn't get at it sooner. I don't quite know why I am like that. I suppose that when I prioritize things in my mind, it isn't really bad enough to come out on top of the list, so I make due with the way things are until I can't stand it anymore. The problem there is that I think about having to do it in the undefined near future and it is just another thing on "the list" to clutter things up.
> 
> Maybe I should do it today . . .
> 
> It's Monday and being an American/Canadian it is somewhat of a half holiday for me. I have been here in Canada seven years now and even though I feel that I have been welcomed warmly, I still feel homesick at times. I like the thought of dual-citizenship. It allows you to be a part of both countries without having to give up the other. After all, I do pay taxes in two countries, so I may as well be able to have the benefits of calling both of them my home. It eliminates that either/or mentality that would be an emotional struggle for just about anyone. After all, sometimes it is hard enough being in a different country on its own. If I were to have to add that I was no longer a citizen of my native home, I don't think I would be able to stand it. There is and always will be a part of me that belongs in America. My children are there as well as many, many memories and people that have defined me and made me who I am. I love to go back and visit and I never fail to feel a sense of pride and belonging each time I cross the border.
> 
> I suppose that when I most feel my 'newness' here are during some of the holidays. The two that are the most noticeable seem to be Independence Day and Thanksgiving. In Canada, we have "Canada Day" which is usually right around the first of July. It is celebrated much like Americas' fourth, with parades and picnics and parties. I have many fond memories of Independence Day from both my own childhood all the way through to my children's. We always had a bar-b-que and went swimming at the local park district where they had carnivals and music and bands and the evening was topped off with a huge fireworks show at the local high schools. I think of my friend Cari and pulling the kids in the wagons and sitting on blankets with snacks to watch the fireworks and they are some of the fondest memories I have.
> 
> But now things are so different. The kids are all grown up and on their own, and Cari is no longer with us and so many other things in life has changed that it would be impossible to have things the same. I find as I am writing this that I sound old. Looking back on these experiences and the many phases that my life has gone through make me realize how fortunate I have been (and still am) to have so many wonderful experiences and so many good friends and family. I don't look back on those busy times with any regret. I look back on them with happiness. To me it is like watching a favorite movie over and over again. Each time you see it, you find something else to appreciate about it. You don't seem to ever tire of it either.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I look at each day and experience the way I do. I try to appreciate every single one for what they are. Maybe it is a sign of maturity or maybe it is just a sign of getting older. I don't mind though because it is good to be aware of these things I feel.
> 
> Well, I don't know what got me off on that tangent! Too much thinking. I have been watching my friends and family on facebook and seeing pictures and hearing of their long weekend celebrations and I suppose it stirred up some things inside of me.
> 
> It's Monday and it is raining here. Pouring actually. It is much darker now than it was when I awoke an hour ago and the sky is just opening up. It's an in-between day for me where I am not driven by any particular project. It seems that those are sometimes the least productive days, and other times the most. I need to set a short term goal and have a cause to start moving toward. I have several choices of which direction to head. The new candle trays are selling well already so I should probably do more of them. The little antique animals are doing nicely too, so there is another choice. I need to really map out the scroll saw class that I will be doing online here too. And then the closet . . .
> 
> I am going to pour another cup of coffee and sit a bit and think. Perhaps in my mind I will come up with a good way to prioritize these things that makes sense. It is just a matter of deciding.
> 
> We all get days like this, and I am no exception. Just by writing things down, I am already leaning in a direction. The rain is letting up too. And it is once again beginning to get brighter out. Its odd how quickly the storm can pass. Although I don't quite know how, I am somehow certain it is going to be a good day. I hope you have a good one also.


Erwin, what size is your shop going to end up? I will end up with a 20' wide X 42' long. Here in Hawaii we don't really have to worry much about the weather…yea we do get some rain, so I the fiirst shop was a tall metal 2 car carport and I am putting up another one at the end of the first…I put plywood on the sides and frame in the endcaps and use fiberglass to allow lots of light in.. Finishing the forms tomorrow and pouring the cement floor on the new part the day after, and then put up the new carport. Thank goodness I have lots of friends that love to help each other…not up to doing it all myself any longer I don't think. Goodluck on your shop building.

Shelia, after writting my post I got up off the chair and spent the afternoon watering plants and working in the garden…perhaps it gave me the push I needed to get back to doing what I know needs to be done. I also cleaned our cat boxes. Now if I just finish up the shop building so I can get back in working. So many things to buld and so little time….Oh yea, I have to find some time to play on the beach as well…...after all we moved here to Hawaii from the Northwest becasuse of the great weather and we could do so many outdoor items!! Goodluck on your cleaning


----------



## scrollgirl

*Today Is Another Day!*

Well it was good to get that out of my system. Sometimes it is best to take the plunge and just do what has to be done. I am not going to say there weren't some rough spots. There was a point in the mid-afternoon where there was lots of stuff all over and I was beginning to feel quite overwhelmed. But I forged on and sorted and actually threw out the stuff that was no good and no longer useful and it was just about dinner time when things were back in place (only a bit neater!) and I actually made a lot of headway. Even the sun was shining as I grilled my chicken breast for dinner. I had made a wonderful marinated olive salad too earlier in the day that was just yummy.

Perseverance paid off.

Now I am not saying that there isn't still work to be done. But I see enough improvement to at least feel like I accomplished something and have a good start. Keith is still in the process of designing and building a storage unit for the lathe and it will also have much more room for the other stuff. One step at a time.

Organization seems to me like it can be a full time job. It seems that no matter how organized you are, if you don't stay right on top of it, it is vary easy to slip back into a state of disarray. Judging on the words of encouragement that I hear from others, I am not alone in this train of thought. It seems most people are struggling to achieve that magical "organization utopia" where our house/shop looks and functions like the places we see on TV or in the movies. In thinking about it though, I know very few people who actually live like that. Most of us are fighting a daily combat of keeping the disorganization monster at bay, be it in our tool boxes, clothes closets or even our kitchen cupboards. Not to mention our computers and for us girls, our purses. It is a seemingly never ending battle that is always lurking in any place where we have the ability to put 'stuff'.

When we break it down simply, there are really only two choices. We can put our stuff in the right place or put it in the wrong place. After all, why would we consciously choose to put something where it doesn't belong when it has a place? That sounds almost too easy, doesn't it? I think that the underlying problem is that there is usually only* one *right place, whereas there are many, many more *wrong* places. In the "wrong" department, the world is our oyster. Let's face it too - when we are in the middle of something "important", the easy road is mighty appealing. John Madden (the coach of football's Oakland Raiders) had a famous quote - "The easy road goes through the sewer." I wonder if his closet looked like mine did when he thought that up?

So I have moved up at least a notch and a half on the organizational scale and that is enough for me for now. It is a sunny day out and I want to get back to work. I woke up this morning to a beautiful warm day and the hazy sunshine is streaming through the windows (and I am ignoring the light layer of dust that it shows on the furniture!) I am feeling like I am in the mood to do some drawing and I want to draw up a couple more candle trays. I know you are all probably getting a bit tired of seeing so many candle trays, but I have so many ideas for other ones, as well as suggestions by customers and they are selling, so I want to keep making them until I run out. (or at least until I do something else now and again).

I have made that mistake before. I had a series of what I called Forest Leaf Plaques which are many types of animals scroll sawn into leaf-shaped frames. I designed them about ten years ago and I started with about 15 and then it went to 20 and then 40 and then 60. I even did a smaller series (16 plaques) of Little Leaves which were three smaller leaves that had related animals in them (ie., three bears, deer or eagle poses, etc.) When I was in the process of designing the last fifteen or so of the leaves, I was truly tired of doing them. Even though they were doing extremely well in sales (actually, they took the scrolling world by surprise and I seriously couldn't print them fast enough. They were literally flying out the door and put me 'on the map' as a pattern designer), I had had enough of them and wanted to do other creative things. I remember my editor saying to me "why would you stop making them when they are still selling?" and I thought if I were sick of them, then others must be too. Besides, I wanted to stretch my 'artistic wings' and do other things. It didn't matter what, as long as it wasn't shaped like a leaf.

I am not sure if it qualifies as the biggest mistake that I have made in my lifetime, (I have had some whoppers!) but I certainly think it is in the top ten. Looking back, I think to myself "why the heck would I stop making something when people are buying them and asking for more?" (Oh - gee! That sounds like what my editor had asked me(!) Humm . . . .)

Do ya think I am figuring things out with this business??

Perhaps there is a glimmer of light deep in the back of that dark tunnel.

So trays it is! 

Besides - I only have about 25 or so. I have a long way to go! AND I do have some nice ideas of cool things to make for them and ways to do them that are a little different. So why not?

So that's the plan for the day. Oh - and I have some errands to do too and (hopefully) will get a chance to take a walk on the beach. I haven't been to the shore yet this year and there are fewer bugs there so I think it is high time to take a half an hour or so and clear my head. I may even be really bad and treat myself to an ice cream cone too. After all, a little self-indulgence doesn't hurt, does it?

So all in all it looks like it will be a good and productive day today. I won't even think about if my editor will accept my polar bear or not and that I should hear from him today. 

We will see what the day will bring, but I am planning on only good things. (We follow where we focus and all of that . .)

Have a great day yourselves! (And treat yourselves to some ice cream too!)


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Is Another Day!*
> 
> Well it was good to get that out of my system. Sometimes it is best to take the plunge and just do what has to be done. I am not going to say there weren't some rough spots. There was a point in the mid-afternoon where there was lots of stuff all over and I was beginning to feel quite overwhelmed. But I forged on and sorted and actually threw out the stuff that was no good and no longer useful and it was just about dinner time when things were back in place (only a bit neater!) and I actually made a lot of headway. Even the sun was shining as I grilled my chicken breast for dinner. I had made a wonderful marinated olive salad too earlier in the day that was just yummy.
> 
> Perseverance paid off.
> 
> Now I am not saying that there isn't still work to be done. But I see enough improvement to at least feel like I accomplished something and have a good start. Keith is still in the process of designing and building a storage unit for the lathe and it will also have much more room for the other stuff. One step at a time.
> 
> Organization seems to me like it can be a full time job. It seems that no matter how organized you are, if you don't stay right on top of it, it is vary easy to slip back into a state of disarray. Judging on the words of encouragement that I hear from others, I am not alone in this train of thought. It seems most people are struggling to achieve that magical "organization utopia" where our house/shop looks and functions like the places we see on TV or in the movies. In thinking about it though, I know very few people who actually live like that. Most of us are fighting a daily combat of keeping the disorganization monster at bay, be it in our tool boxes, clothes closets or even our kitchen cupboards. Not to mention our computers and for us girls, our purses. It is a seemingly never ending battle that is always lurking in any place where we have the ability to put 'stuff'.
> 
> When we break it down simply, there are really only two choices. We can put our stuff in the right place or put it in the wrong place. After all, why would we consciously choose to put something where it doesn't belong when it has a place? That sounds almost too easy, doesn't it? I think that the underlying problem is that there is usually only* one *right place, whereas there are many, many more *wrong* places. In the "wrong" department, the world is our oyster. Let's face it too - when we are in the middle of something "important", the easy road is mighty appealing. John Madden (the coach of football's Oakland Raiders) had a famous quote - "The easy road goes through the sewer." I wonder if his closet looked like mine did when he thought that up?
> 
> So I have moved up at least a notch and a half on the organizational scale and that is enough for me for now. It is a sunny day out and I want to get back to work. I woke up this morning to a beautiful warm day and the hazy sunshine is streaming through the windows (and I am ignoring the light layer of dust that it shows on the furniture!) I am feeling like I am in the mood to do some drawing and I want to draw up a couple more candle trays. I know you are all probably getting a bit tired of seeing so many candle trays, but I have so many ideas for other ones, as well as suggestions by customers and they are selling, so I want to keep making them until I run out. (or at least until I do something else now and again).
> 
> I have made that mistake before. I had a series of what I called Forest Leaf Plaques which are many types of animals scroll sawn into leaf-shaped frames. I designed them about ten years ago and I started with about 15 and then it went to 20 and then 40 and then 60. I even did a smaller series (16 plaques) of Little Leaves which were three smaller leaves that had related animals in them (ie., three bears, deer or eagle poses, etc.) When I was in the process of designing the last fifteen or so of the leaves, I was truly tired of doing them. Even though they were doing extremely well in sales (actually, they took the scrolling world by surprise and I seriously couldn't print them fast enough. They were literally flying out the door and put me 'on the map' as a pattern designer), I had had enough of them and wanted to do other creative things. I remember my editor saying to me "why would you stop making them when they are still selling?" and I thought if I were sick of them, then others must be too. Besides, I wanted to stretch my 'artistic wings' and do other things. It didn't matter what, as long as it wasn't shaped like a leaf.
> 
> I am not sure if it qualifies as the biggest mistake that I have made in my lifetime, (I have had some whoppers!) but I certainly think it is in the top ten. Looking back, I think to myself "why the heck would I stop making something when people are buying them and asking for more?" (Oh - gee! That sounds like what my editor had asked me(!) Humm . . . .)
> 
> Do ya think I am figuring things out with this business??
> 
> Perhaps there is a glimmer of light deep in the back of that dark tunnel.
> 
> So trays it is!
> 
> Besides - I only have about 25 or so. I have a long way to go! AND I do have some nice ideas of cool things to make for them and ways to do them that are a little different. So why not?
> 
> So that's the plan for the day. Oh - and I have some errands to do too and (hopefully) will get a chance to take a walk on the beach. I haven't been to the shore yet this year and there are fewer bugs there so I think it is high time to take a half an hour or so and clear my head. I may even be really bad and treat myself to an ice cream cone too. After all, a little self-indulgence doesn't hurt, does it?
> 
> So all in all it looks like it will be a good and productive day today. I won't even think about if my editor will accept my polar bear or not and that I should hear from him today.
> 
> We will see what the day will bring, but I am planning on only good things. (We follow where we focus and all of that . .)
> 
> Have a great day yourselves! (And treat yourselves to some ice cream too!)


Organization , is a lovely thing , but then there are those day that mess it all up . You go shopping bring everthing in and sit then down sort them were they go then the bathroom calls so you sit it down on the catch all and forget about it or you are working away and you finish for the day and say I'll leave that there I'll need it later and there it sits long after the project is done.
What is worst is when someone else's mess it up and you go to look for something and it is not there they moved it some were else.
Have a great day 
David


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Is Another Day!*
> 
> Well it was good to get that out of my system. Sometimes it is best to take the plunge and just do what has to be done. I am not going to say there weren't some rough spots. There was a point in the mid-afternoon where there was lots of stuff all over and I was beginning to feel quite overwhelmed. But I forged on and sorted and actually threw out the stuff that was no good and no longer useful and it was just about dinner time when things were back in place (only a bit neater!) and I actually made a lot of headway. Even the sun was shining as I grilled my chicken breast for dinner. I had made a wonderful marinated olive salad too earlier in the day that was just yummy.
> 
> Perseverance paid off.
> 
> Now I am not saying that there isn't still work to be done. But I see enough improvement to at least feel like I accomplished something and have a good start. Keith is still in the process of designing and building a storage unit for the lathe and it will also have much more room for the other stuff. One step at a time.
> 
> Organization seems to me like it can be a full time job. It seems that no matter how organized you are, if you don't stay right on top of it, it is vary easy to slip back into a state of disarray. Judging on the words of encouragement that I hear from others, I am not alone in this train of thought. It seems most people are struggling to achieve that magical "organization utopia" where our house/shop looks and functions like the places we see on TV or in the movies. In thinking about it though, I know very few people who actually live like that. Most of us are fighting a daily combat of keeping the disorganization monster at bay, be it in our tool boxes, clothes closets or even our kitchen cupboards. Not to mention our computers and for us girls, our purses. It is a seemingly never ending battle that is always lurking in any place where we have the ability to put 'stuff'.
> 
> When we break it down simply, there are really only two choices. We can put our stuff in the right place or put it in the wrong place. After all, why would we consciously choose to put something where it doesn't belong when it has a place? That sounds almost too easy, doesn't it? I think that the underlying problem is that there is usually only* one *right place, whereas there are many, many more *wrong* places. In the "wrong" department, the world is our oyster. Let's face it too - when we are in the middle of something "important", the easy road is mighty appealing. John Madden (the coach of football's Oakland Raiders) had a famous quote - "The easy road goes through the sewer." I wonder if his closet looked like mine did when he thought that up?
> 
> So I have moved up at least a notch and a half on the organizational scale and that is enough for me for now. It is a sunny day out and I want to get back to work. I woke up this morning to a beautiful warm day and the hazy sunshine is streaming through the windows (and I am ignoring the light layer of dust that it shows on the furniture!) I am feeling like I am in the mood to do some drawing and I want to draw up a couple more candle trays. I know you are all probably getting a bit tired of seeing so many candle trays, but I have so many ideas for other ones, as well as suggestions by customers and they are selling, so I want to keep making them until I run out. (or at least until I do something else now and again).
> 
> I have made that mistake before. I had a series of what I called Forest Leaf Plaques which are many types of animals scroll sawn into leaf-shaped frames. I designed them about ten years ago and I started with about 15 and then it went to 20 and then 40 and then 60. I even did a smaller series (16 plaques) of Little Leaves which were three smaller leaves that had related animals in them (ie., three bears, deer or eagle poses, etc.) When I was in the process of designing the last fifteen or so of the leaves, I was truly tired of doing them. Even though they were doing extremely well in sales (actually, they took the scrolling world by surprise and I seriously couldn't print them fast enough. They were literally flying out the door and put me 'on the map' as a pattern designer), I had had enough of them and wanted to do other creative things. I remember my editor saying to me "why would you stop making them when they are still selling?" and I thought if I were sick of them, then others must be too. Besides, I wanted to stretch my 'artistic wings' and do other things. It didn't matter what, as long as it wasn't shaped like a leaf.
> 
> I am not sure if it qualifies as the biggest mistake that I have made in my lifetime, (I have had some whoppers!) but I certainly think it is in the top ten. Looking back, I think to myself "why the heck would I stop making something when people are buying them and asking for more?" (Oh - gee! That sounds like what my editor had asked me(!) Humm . . . .)
> 
> Do ya think I am figuring things out with this business??
> 
> Perhaps there is a glimmer of light deep in the back of that dark tunnel.
> 
> So trays it is!
> 
> Besides - I only have about 25 or so. I have a long way to go! AND I do have some nice ideas of cool things to make for them and ways to do them that are a little different. So why not?
> 
> So that's the plan for the day. Oh - and I have some errands to do too and (hopefully) will get a chance to take a walk on the beach. I haven't been to the shore yet this year and there are fewer bugs there so I think it is high time to take a half an hour or so and clear my head. I may even be really bad and treat myself to an ice cream cone too. After all, a little self-indulgence doesn't hurt, does it?
> 
> So all in all it looks like it will be a good and productive day today. I won't even think about if my editor will accept my polar bear or not and that I should hear from him today.
> 
> We will see what the day will bring, but I am planning on only good things. (We follow where we focus and all of that . .)
> 
> Have a great day yourselves! (And treat yourselves to some ice cream too!)


I disagree with you and your editor about the "why stop making something while they're selling" theme. I'll tell you exaclty why. Have you ever heard of getting out while you're on top? I think that applys here. I feel you are more correct when you say that if you're tired of them, then other's are getting tired too. While it is so very true that they may have run for a while longer, it is also true that they may have tapered off just as you got a second wind and design more and more, leaving you with hours and hours of work that will no longer sell, and leaving you holding the bag. It wouldn't matter to the editor, because they would just move on to the next big thing, whether deisgned by you or someone else, because they don't have the time you do invested in it.
All that being said, I do not think the tray that you do have run their course yet. I say that because I still see you designing trays that look new and unique. When they have run their course, a lot of the tray will start looking somewhat similar. Only you can say when they are at the finish line. As you've said many times before, you do your work months in advance of when the work is shown in the magazines. Therefore, it has to be your eyes that tell when they are done. I wish I could tell give you advice on that, but I have never cut a candle tray. It's just not my cup of tea. 
I've noticed something lately though, that you and I, although going down very different roads with our wood, also seem to be going down very parrellel roads. A lot of the general idea of what you talked about in this post is also true of the project I just finished. I've done a lot of those. I haven't done forty or sixty like you have, but I find that larger projects have a smaller number of times and variations you can do them, before they get old. I feel like I won't do another carousel or rocking horse for a while. If I do I fear people will look and say, "Oh, yet another carousel horse, again". I must admit too that even though I'm happy with this last one, I also don't have a want to work on another one for a good long while. 
Have a good day and go clear your head. Clearing one's head is something that has to be done from time to time. I can never see how anyone plugs away day in and day out doing what you do. It would drive me crazy. I love scrolling, but I have to step back from it sometimes too so it doesn't burn me out on it. So go to the beach, and be sure to bring back some pretty photos for us.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Inspiration*

I must be excited about June being here because I got up so early this morning (just after 4!) It was one of those funny times when you are just lying there for half an hour or so in the dark and can't sleep. Nothing is troubling you or anything bad like that, you just are thinking about the upcoming day and can't wait to get started.  After a while, I thought "what the heck" and got up. I think the cats think I am crazy. 

Yesterday was a good day.

I will have to say that it was the nicest day of the year so far. It was sunny and warm, not hot and there was a breeze but it wasn't too windy. I spent the morning sorting through my clothes and getting my winter stuff ready to be put into storage - a sure sign that summer is nearly here. I always leave a couple of sweatshirts and long pants at hand just in case, but it always feels good to sort through things and get things (ahem) "organized" (there's that word again!)

While I was sorting, I got a couple of good messages on my computer. My editor accepted the polar bear for the magazine. (YAY!) So now I will be writing up the instructions and sending him off for his excursion to New Jersey. Good thing that I too nearly 80 pictures while I was making him. I should have plenty of material to make a nice instructional article.

I also had a message from my largest pattern wholesaler contact. I had written her to ask the cutoff date for the next catalog. This is the first big holiday catalog that comes out at the end of August when people are getting back into their shops and thinking about all the autumn craft shows and also the holiday gifts. It is traditionally one of the best selling times of the year for patterns. I was told that the date would be around July first, so that gives me a month to really get my butt into gear and get those fall and holiday designs done. I don't have to have really anything but the photographs for these new items by this date, but the instructions should all follow in the next couple of weeks after submitting them. This allows me to really stay focused and get some nice things out there.

I have always said that all I every ask for is opportunity. This, ladies and gentlemen, is it.

With the warm sun and the sand and the gentle ocean breeze calling to me, the future is now placed in my own hands.

Did you ever read the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" It is funny how that childhood story comes to mind so often in what I do. People tend to think that being self-employed means staying in bed until ten in the morning if you wish and long, lazy afternoons at the pool or beach or on the golf course (if I golfed!) I love when people ask what I do and when I tell them say "Boy! You are lucky!" Luck has very little to do with it.

The longer I do this, the more I see that it is about discipline and balance. If I chose to sit on the beach every warm and sunny day, you could rest assured that I before too long I would probably have to buy a tent and sleep there too and learn to call it home, cats and all. Now that may not seem too bad during May or June, but come November and December when the weather changed, it would be pretty chilly.

That doesn't mean that I can't sneak away for an hour or so on a sunny afternoon and take a break. Most people get designated 'lunches'. But the key here is to manage my time and accomplish so that I am able to take those special breaks and keep them well - special. It is a delicate balance that is always changing with every new element that is introduced in my life. I don't think it is for everyone. But I like it and when it works, it is sweet.

In the afternoon I was ready to take my things to storage and retrieve my summer things and I had a list of errands that I needed to do. With living in the area I do, everything is pretty much in line on one highway that runs along the shore line. I simply started from the furthest point and worked my way back home.

The whole process took about two to three hours, and I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed it. I almost stopped at the car wash to do the car, as it is sadly in need of a rinse, but it wasn't really that bad and it was beginning to approach dinner time and it was time for me to head back. Perhaps another time. I arrived home and made supper on the grill and began doing some laundry and putting away my stuff and sorting receipts.

By the time I was done, it was nearly eight. I felt so rejuvenated though from accomplishing so much that I started a new drawing. Before I knew it, I was done. It only took a couple of hours to complete because I was thinking about it all the time I was driving along the coast. Many times if I think through things in my head first, when it comes time to put them on paper or the computer they go down pretty easily. This was one of those times.

Here is my typical 'teaser' for you all to see:










It is what I will call the "Classic Fretwork Shell" tray. I wanted to do something that was full of fretwork for some reason. The graceful shell design reminded me of the scallops that we are famous for here in Nova Scotia. While I was laying in bed thinking this morning, I though that I might embed a pearl bead in each of the scallop shells. I have ovals drawn in now, but I will change them to circles to accommodate the beads. I think it will add just the right amount of interest to this classic design.

So was I 'goofing off' yesterday? I don't think so. Besides accomplishing the many errands I intended to do, I also got to enjoy the beautiful scenery and breath some fresh air and find inspiration for what I think will be a nice design. I can't wait until I can crank up that saw and get cutting today!

Some days (many, lately) I do feel that I have a very good life.

I wish you all a wonderful day too.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> I must be excited about June being here because I got up so early this morning (just after 4!) It was one of those funny times when you are just lying there for half an hour or so in the dark and can't sleep. Nothing is troubling you or anything bad like that, you just are thinking about the upcoming day and can't wait to get started. After a while, I thought "what the heck" and got up. I think the cats think I am crazy.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day.
> 
> I will have to say that it was the nicest day of the year so far. It was sunny and warm, not hot and there was a breeze but it wasn't too windy. I spent the morning sorting through my clothes and getting my winter stuff ready to be put into storage - a sure sign that summer is nearly here. I always leave a couple of sweatshirts and long pants at hand just in case, but it always feels good to sort through things and get things (ahem) "organized" (there's that word again!)
> 
> While I was sorting, I got a couple of good messages on my computer. My editor accepted the polar bear for the magazine. (YAY!) So now I will be writing up the instructions and sending him off for his excursion to New Jersey. Good thing that I too nearly 80 pictures while I was making him. I should have plenty of material to make a nice instructional article.
> 
> I also had a message from my largest pattern wholesaler contact. I had written her to ask the cutoff date for the next catalog. This is the first big holiday catalog that comes out at the end of August when people are getting back into their shops and thinking about all the autumn craft shows and also the holiday gifts. It is traditionally one of the best selling times of the year for patterns. I was told that the date would be around July first, so that gives me a month to really get my butt into gear and get those fall and holiday designs done. I don't have to have really anything but the photographs for these new items by this date, but the instructions should all follow in the next couple of weeks after submitting them. This allows me to really stay focused and get some nice things out there.
> 
> I have always said that all I every ask for is opportunity. This, ladies and gentlemen, is it.
> 
> With the warm sun and the sand and the gentle ocean breeze calling to me, the future is now placed in my own hands.
> 
> Did you ever read the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" It is funny how that childhood story comes to mind so often in what I do. People tend to think that being self-employed means staying in bed until ten in the morning if you wish and long, lazy afternoons at the pool or beach or on the golf course (if I golfed!) I love when people ask what I do and when I tell them say "Boy! You are lucky!" Luck has very little to do with it.
> 
> The longer I do this, the more I see that it is about discipline and balance. If I chose to sit on the beach every warm and sunny day, you could rest assured that I before too long I would probably have to buy a tent and sleep there too and learn to call it home, cats and all. Now that may not seem too bad during May or June, but come November and December when the weather changed, it would be pretty chilly.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I can't sneak away for an hour or so on a sunny afternoon and take a break. Most people get designated 'lunches'. But the key here is to manage my time and accomplish so that I am able to take those special breaks and keep them well - special. It is a delicate balance that is always changing with every new element that is introduced in my life. I don't think it is for everyone. But I like it and when it works, it is sweet.
> 
> In the afternoon I was ready to take my things to storage and retrieve my summer things and I had a list of errands that I needed to do. With living in the area I do, everything is pretty much in line on one highway that runs along the shore line. I simply started from the furthest point and worked my way back home.
> 
> The whole process took about two to three hours, and I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed it. I almost stopped at the car wash to do the car, as it is sadly in need of a rinse, but it wasn't really that bad and it was beginning to approach dinner time and it was time for me to head back. Perhaps another time. I arrived home and made supper on the grill and began doing some laundry and putting away my stuff and sorting receipts.
> 
> By the time I was done, it was nearly eight. I felt so rejuvenated though from accomplishing so much that I started a new drawing. Before I knew it, I was done. It only took a couple of hours to complete because I was thinking about it all the time I was driving along the coast. Many times if I think through things in my head first, when it comes time to put them on paper or the computer they go down pretty easily. This was one of those times.
> 
> Here is my typical 'teaser' for you all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what I will call the "Classic Fretwork Shell" tray. I wanted to do something that was full of fretwork for some reason. The graceful shell design reminded me of the scallops that we are famous for here in Nova Scotia. While I was laying in bed thinking this morning, I though that I might embed a pearl bead in each of the scallop shells. I have ovals drawn in now, but I will change them to circles to accommodate the beads. I think it will add just the right amount of interest to this classic design.
> 
> So was I 'goofing off' yesterday? I don't think so. Besides accomplishing the many errands I intended to do, I also got to enjoy the beautiful scenery and breath some fresh air and find inspiration for what I think will be a nice design. I can't wait until I can crank up that saw and get cutting today!
> 
> Some days (many, lately) I do feel that I have a very good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


That shell tray looks like it's going to be a very fancy, detailed piece. Good luck!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> I must be excited about June being here because I got up so early this morning (just after 4!) It was one of those funny times when you are just lying there for half an hour or so in the dark and can't sleep. Nothing is troubling you or anything bad like that, you just are thinking about the upcoming day and can't wait to get started. After a while, I thought "what the heck" and got up. I think the cats think I am crazy.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day.
> 
> I will have to say that it was the nicest day of the year so far. It was sunny and warm, not hot and there was a breeze but it wasn't too windy. I spent the morning sorting through my clothes and getting my winter stuff ready to be put into storage - a sure sign that summer is nearly here. I always leave a couple of sweatshirts and long pants at hand just in case, but it always feels good to sort through things and get things (ahem) "organized" (there's that word again!)
> 
> While I was sorting, I got a couple of good messages on my computer. My editor accepted the polar bear for the magazine. (YAY!) So now I will be writing up the instructions and sending him off for his excursion to New Jersey. Good thing that I too nearly 80 pictures while I was making him. I should have plenty of material to make a nice instructional article.
> 
> I also had a message from my largest pattern wholesaler contact. I had written her to ask the cutoff date for the next catalog. This is the first big holiday catalog that comes out at the end of August when people are getting back into their shops and thinking about all the autumn craft shows and also the holiday gifts. It is traditionally one of the best selling times of the year for patterns. I was told that the date would be around July first, so that gives me a month to really get my butt into gear and get those fall and holiday designs done. I don't have to have really anything but the photographs for these new items by this date, but the instructions should all follow in the next couple of weeks after submitting them. This allows me to really stay focused and get some nice things out there.
> 
> I have always said that all I every ask for is opportunity. This, ladies and gentlemen, is it.
> 
> With the warm sun and the sand and the gentle ocean breeze calling to me, the future is now placed in my own hands.
> 
> Did you ever read the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" It is funny how that childhood story comes to mind so often in what I do. People tend to think that being self-employed means staying in bed until ten in the morning if you wish and long, lazy afternoons at the pool or beach or on the golf course (if I golfed!) I love when people ask what I do and when I tell them say "Boy! You are lucky!" Luck has very little to do with it.
> 
> The longer I do this, the more I see that it is about discipline and balance. If I chose to sit on the beach every warm and sunny day, you could rest assured that I before too long I would probably have to buy a tent and sleep there too and learn to call it home, cats and all. Now that may not seem too bad during May or June, but come November and December when the weather changed, it would be pretty chilly.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I can't sneak away for an hour or so on a sunny afternoon and take a break. Most people get designated 'lunches'. But the key here is to manage my time and accomplish so that I am able to take those special breaks and keep them well - special. It is a delicate balance that is always changing with every new element that is introduced in my life. I don't think it is for everyone. But I like it and when it works, it is sweet.
> 
> In the afternoon I was ready to take my things to storage and retrieve my summer things and I had a list of errands that I needed to do. With living in the area I do, everything is pretty much in line on one highway that runs along the shore line. I simply started from the furthest point and worked my way back home.
> 
> The whole process took about two to three hours, and I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed it. I almost stopped at the car wash to do the car, as it is sadly in need of a rinse, but it wasn't really that bad and it was beginning to approach dinner time and it was time for me to head back. Perhaps another time. I arrived home and made supper on the grill and began doing some laundry and putting away my stuff and sorting receipts.
> 
> By the time I was done, it was nearly eight. I felt so rejuvenated though from accomplishing so much that I started a new drawing. Before I knew it, I was done. It only took a couple of hours to complete because I was thinking about it all the time I was driving along the coast. Many times if I think through things in my head first, when it comes time to put them on paper or the computer they go down pretty easily. This was one of those times.
> 
> Here is my typical 'teaser' for you all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what I will call the "Classic Fretwork Shell" tray. I wanted to do something that was full of fretwork for some reason. The graceful shell design reminded me of the scallops that we are famous for here in Nova Scotia. While I was laying in bed thinking this morning, I though that I might embed a pearl bead in each of the scallop shells. I have ovals drawn in now, but I will change them to circles to accommodate the beads. I think it will add just the right amount of interest to this classic design.
> 
> So was I 'goofing off' yesterday? I don't think so. Besides accomplishing the many errands I intended to do, I also got to enjoy the beautiful scenery and breath some fresh air and find inspiration for what I think will be a nice design. I can't wait until I can crank up that saw and get cutting today!
> 
> Some days (many, lately) I do feel that I have a very good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


Hi, Bob:
The horse I can sell and that is on my site. It is the polar bear that the magazine took. . . . Just saying! 

It will be a fun day cutting that tray out. I haven't chosen the wood I will use yet, but I am thinking of perhaps sepele or maybe even cherry. I think a medium colored cherry would look nice with an oiled finish. I hope I have some that is the right thickness!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> I must be excited about June being here because I got up so early this morning (just after 4!) It was one of those funny times when you are just lying there for half an hour or so in the dark and can't sleep. Nothing is troubling you or anything bad like that, you just are thinking about the upcoming day and can't wait to get started. After a while, I thought "what the heck" and got up. I think the cats think I am crazy.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day.
> 
> I will have to say that it was the nicest day of the year so far. It was sunny and warm, not hot and there was a breeze but it wasn't too windy. I spent the morning sorting through my clothes and getting my winter stuff ready to be put into storage - a sure sign that summer is nearly here. I always leave a couple of sweatshirts and long pants at hand just in case, but it always feels good to sort through things and get things (ahem) "organized" (there's that word again!)
> 
> While I was sorting, I got a couple of good messages on my computer. My editor accepted the polar bear for the magazine. (YAY!) So now I will be writing up the instructions and sending him off for his excursion to New Jersey. Good thing that I too nearly 80 pictures while I was making him. I should have plenty of material to make a nice instructional article.
> 
> I also had a message from my largest pattern wholesaler contact. I had written her to ask the cutoff date for the next catalog. This is the first big holiday catalog that comes out at the end of August when people are getting back into their shops and thinking about all the autumn craft shows and also the holiday gifts. It is traditionally one of the best selling times of the year for patterns. I was told that the date would be around July first, so that gives me a month to really get my butt into gear and get those fall and holiday designs done. I don't have to have really anything but the photographs for these new items by this date, but the instructions should all follow in the next couple of weeks after submitting them. This allows me to really stay focused and get some nice things out there.
> 
> I have always said that all I every ask for is opportunity. This, ladies and gentlemen, is it.
> 
> With the warm sun and the sand and the gentle ocean breeze calling to me, the future is now placed in my own hands.
> 
> Did you ever read the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" It is funny how that childhood story comes to mind so often in what I do. People tend to think that being self-employed means staying in bed until ten in the morning if you wish and long, lazy afternoons at the pool or beach or on the golf course (if I golfed!) I love when people ask what I do and when I tell them say "Boy! You are lucky!" Luck has very little to do with it.
> 
> The longer I do this, the more I see that it is about discipline and balance. If I chose to sit on the beach every warm and sunny day, you could rest assured that I before too long I would probably have to buy a tent and sleep there too and learn to call it home, cats and all. Now that may not seem too bad during May or June, but come November and December when the weather changed, it would be pretty chilly.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I can't sneak away for an hour or so on a sunny afternoon and take a break. Most people get designated 'lunches'. But the key here is to manage my time and accomplish so that I am able to take those special breaks and keep them well - special. It is a delicate balance that is always changing with every new element that is introduced in my life. I don't think it is for everyone. But I like it and when it works, it is sweet.
> 
> In the afternoon I was ready to take my things to storage and retrieve my summer things and I had a list of errands that I needed to do. With living in the area I do, everything is pretty much in line on one highway that runs along the shore line. I simply started from the furthest point and worked my way back home.
> 
> The whole process took about two to three hours, and I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed it. I almost stopped at the car wash to do the car, as it is sadly in need of a rinse, but it wasn't really that bad and it was beginning to approach dinner time and it was time for me to head back. Perhaps another time. I arrived home and made supper on the grill and began doing some laundry and putting away my stuff and sorting receipts.
> 
> By the time I was done, it was nearly eight. I felt so rejuvenated though from accomplishing so much that I started a new drawing. Before I knew it, I was done. It only took a couple of hours to complete because I was thinking about it all the time I was driving along the coast. Many times if I think through things in my head first, when it comes time to put them on paper or the computer they go down pretty easily. This was one of those times.
> 
> Here is my typical 'teaser' for you all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what I will call the "Classic Fretwork Shell" tray. I wanted to do something that was full of fretwork for some reason. The graceful shell design reminded me of the scallops that we are famous for here in Nova Scotia. While I was laying in bed thinking this morning, I though that I might embed a pearl bead in each of the scallop shells. I have ovals drawn in now, but I will change them to circles to accommodate the beads. I think it will add just the right amount of interest to this classic design.
> 
> So was I 'goofing off' yesterday? I don't think so. Besides accomplishing the many errands I intended to do, I also got to enjoy the beautiful scenery and breath some fresh air and find inspiration for what I think will be a nice design. I can't wait until I can crank up that saw and get cutting today!
> 
> Some days (many, lately) I do feel that I have a very good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


It's easy for someone to tell someone else how lucky they are. I've often gotten the same response as you. It gets to me sometimes. I love doing the woodwork that I do, but I don't consider myself lucky at all. I have to push myself most days to be able to do even the simplest projects. Then I have someone tell me how lucky I am to be able to have time to do this. I am blessed after the wreck I went though not to be dead. I wouldn't say I was lucky though. I feel like telling those people sometimes that if they think I'm so lucky, they can have it too. Just go break their back in multiple places. Then I want them to come back in a few years and tell me how lucky they feel.
Anyway, I've gotten off topic a little. I can't help but think that some of the people who have told you this also are people who would never make it doing what you do. I have been self emplyed. Before I got down I run a successful mechanic shop and wrecker service. To make it successful though I worked twelve to twenty hour days from six to sometimes seven days a week. Then when all that was done I had to do the paperwork if I didn't want the government on my case. 
I admire the work you do. I don't envy you one bit though. Working for yourself involves long days, hard work, and all for the chance to make it, or go broke. What some people don't realize about self-emplyment though is that there is a very fine line between the making it and going broke. 
I like the "teaser". I am a fan of classic fretwork designs on anything. Some fretwork designs are simple on the surface, but yet can draw your attention in so intently that you can't take your eyes off of it. One of the things I like to tell about classic fretwork styles though is that people have been cutting them since hundreds of years ago. Even before foot powered scroll saws, people used the first scroll saws to cut these type designs. The first scroll saws resembled very much a coping saw. You seen the Italiante Chandelier I done. It amazes me to think about it. That is a seventeenth century design that was probably originally cut by hand, with a hand saw. I built it in about 150 hours. How long do you think it took to do it by hand?


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Times, Good Times*

I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.

I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.

Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.

I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.

I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.

So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.

I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.

After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)

I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.

With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.

The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:


From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray

I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:


From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray

If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.


From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray

I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.

Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.

There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!

Have a good one!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Morning Shelia !
It is always nice to sleep in once in awhile . did some errand and picked up a used but new to me tool a elect. pole saw . 
The candle tray looks good with the pearl it sets it off good .
Wish you luck with the Art store deal . I hate being held off and wondering is it a go or what .
You have a wonderful day and Stop and smell the roses
David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Can I ask what is an "electric pole saw?" What do you use it for?


----------



## beatlefan

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila you do such beautiful work-thanks for sharing !!


----------



## patcav

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Shelia, I Googled "electric pole saw" and here is a description from one for sale - Great for trimming overhead branches without ladders or stepstools, thanks to the extension boom that gives you an 11ft. reach. Common Usage: Pruning, cutting, and trimming. Hope that helps/


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Regarding the Artist Club. You are quite right to do this. It may be a cliche but if you don't respect yourself (and show others that you do) then they won't respect you. The Skating Pond Scene is a fine piece of work, demanding great time and concentration from you and as such this should be recognised.

Oh and this one ain't half bad either.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


you never fail to amaze me with your cutting abilities and the fine detail you give yourself to cut out. Another stunning piece of work and it should prove to be a winner.
Do you fill in the initial bore hole in the base?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Thanks again for your comments. They really are encouraging to me.

Pat - I had that "AH, Yes!" moment when I read what it was. Thank you for helping me out. 

Martyn - I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, (I keep saying this to myself!) I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning, . . .

Steve - Yes, I do. I use the little-bit-of-saw-dust-and-glue method and the hole disappears. I also find that by drilling slightly to the inside of the line, the majority of the hole is on the inside piece that drops down and is far less visible. Just a little something I learned along the way.

Everyone really seems to like this one. I guess my drive to clear my head Monday must have really been a good one! 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times, Good Times*
> 
> I am a little slow out of the gate today, but it wasn't without purpose. Yesterday was a very full day and I accomplished a lot. My early start paid off and although I thought that by the middle of the afternoon I would have a bit of a letdown and get tired, that didn't really happy. I didn't start cutting until late afternoon and finished up around ten. Even after that I was still excited about the project and got some of the general sanding done on it and the first coat of oil was applied. It was probably around midnight before I went to bed, but I was able to do so with a good sense of accomplishment. It was a really good day.
> 
> I spent most of the morning doing errands and paperwork. I still have to finish my end of month stuff from May, but I at least got a good start on it. I also had some emails and thing of that nature to take care of. In the process of doing that, I received an email from my editor that he wanted the polar bear pull toy for the magazine. I am very happy about that because I think it is somewhat of a different type of project than what the magazine usually offers. The only down side of that is that I won't be able to sell it for several months and I have to send him away. It is funny how I seem to grow attached to certain projects. I have kind of just let him sit around here out in the open since he was finished so that I could kind of admire him. But this will be good. And I am happy that he will be seen by so many people.
> 
> Another order of business was to contact the representative from the painting pattern company (The Artist's Club) that had shown interest in my little skating pond scene. My contact there said that they would be getting back to me in May about it and they were interested in putting all or part of it in their mailings that went out for the holiday season, but they wouldn't be ready until then. I had corresponded with her several weeks ago and she had said that since it was such a large project, they were leaning on smaller parts of it - at least to start off and see where it went. That was fine with me and I told her that, but I needed to know which pieces in particular they wanted because it would involve me rewriting the pattern to reflect only those pieces. After a couple of back and forth correspondences, communication ceased and I was kind of left wondering.
> 
> I was beginning to also wonder if the project was somehow cursed, as it seems that every step of the way there has been one type of obstacle or another. I was thinking about it as I was driving and doing my errands and part of me just wanted to let it die. After all, if it is this much work than something mustn't be right. It made a nice keepsake for my son, which was my first intention with it and that is what mattered most.
> 
> I had almost convinced myself to leave it alone when a thought came to me. If I let it go now, not only would I be losing the opportunity to get it the exposure that I did want it to have, but I would also be dropping the ball with a new company and outlet for my wood pieces and painting patterns. Although I am more focused on the scroll sawing right now, I wanted to keep that avenue open at least enough to possibly develop later on. There are so many of my customers as well as woodworkers that inquire about painting and finishing and are asking me to do more things and videos on the processes and also on how to add color to other scroll work. I am thinking that one of the only ways that I will be able to have that part of the business lucrative for me is to have a distributor such as Artists Club to reach that audience and let them know that I exist. I would be foolish if I didn't at least give it one more shot.
> 
> So when I returned home, I sent one more (and I thought final) email to my contact. In it I was very polite and thanked her very much for her consideration. I also let her know that my own schedule was filling up quite quickly and that I have many deadlines to meet and if she is at all interested in making things work on the skating pond set, that it would be desirable to settle things now so that I will be able to meet whatever criteria she would require of me. I also very politely told her that if they had chosen not to go with the set, that I still appreciated the consideration and asked her to let me know if she would be open to me submitting other projects in the future.
> 
> I understand that everyone is busy. With the economy the way it is and the craft industry as well as the woodworking industry struggling, perhaps they didn't feel that it was a good risk to take on something new like this. I just needed to know because I didn't want to be hit with things at a time when I was already fully committed. I tried to be as gracious as possible in letting her know that and not sound like I was giving her an ultimatum, but I did need her to understand that I had other commitments too. I realize that I have no name in the painting industry and I am probably a low priority on the list, but life needs to go on and I had to know what was what.
> 
> After I wrote the email, I was able to check it off my mental list and move on. If I didn't hear from her again, at least I knew I did the right thing and gave it my best shot. I was fully prepared to put it all to rest and let go and thought 'what will be will be'. (This is a very freeing attitude, by the way!)
> 
> I went on with my work and within the hour, I saw a response to my email pop up in my mailbox. To make a long story shorter, they are interested in using part of the set at least to start and we are working out the logistics of things later on today. She was very warm and apologetic about taking so long to talk to me and we are going to talk later on today and iron out the remaining details. Hopefully I will have some good news to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> With that under my belt, I was able to continue on with my shell candle tray with a clear head. I was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the appropriate thickness of some cherry, but I did find a nice piece of brown maple that has a good, warm color.
> 
> The tray took a bit over four hours to cut, but I truly think it is one of my favorites. It was pure pleasure cutting it out and I was actually sad at ten in the evening when I finished the final hole. Here are some preliminary pictures of it:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I decided to embed a small pearl bead in each of the scallop shells:
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> If the beads are not desired, I am offering an alternative pattern in which a tear drop shaped piercing would go in its place. I like the pearls though and I think they really look good and give the piece some interest.
> 
> 
> From SLD354 Classic Fretwork Sheill Candle Tray
> 
> I still need to do another couple of coats of oil and some more fine sanding on the piece. I had just set the beads into the depressions for now for the preliminary photographs. I also don't think that I will use that background color for the tray. I am going to experiment with other colors and see what I feel will bring out the color of the wood best.
> 
> Overall, I think that this may be my current favorite design to date. I suppose that must mean that I am not burned out on doing them yet. I think that as long as I can get excited about the new designs, that I will be OK.
> 
> There is so much to do and so much to be excited about. I did sleep in late today (until 7) because I just was tired. It was a long day yesterday, but a really, really good one. I hope to continue to accomplish a lot today. I think I am on a roll!
> 
> Have a good one!


Shelia , Pat explain it good .
It has a electric chainsaw ,proablely I won't use it alot after I get the trimming done I want to do but I picked it up for 30 dollars a new one is over $100.00 here . I have wanted one just could not see paying over 100 dollars for one .


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience*

Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.

It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.

I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.

Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.

Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.

Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.

Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.

Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.

Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?

I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.

And I did. 

What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.

I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.

Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)

It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.

This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.

When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.

So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.

And who said you don't get second chances?

This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.

And to think I almost gave up!

And so the quote of the day is about "patience"

"The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston

Have a great day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.
> 
> It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.
> 
> I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.
> 
> Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.
> 
> Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.
> 
> Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.
> 
> Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.
> 
> Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.
> 
> Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?
> 
> I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.
> 
> And I did.
> 
> What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.
> 
> I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.
> 
> Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)
> 
> It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.
> 
> This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.
> 
> When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.
> 
> So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.
> 
> And who said you don't get second chances?
> 
> This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.
> 
> And to think I almost gave up!
> 
> And so the quote of the day is about "patience"
> 
> "The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston
> 
> Have a great day!


Patience? What's that? I have no patience. I guess that's why I could never be a designer.
You want to expand your website. I think that is a good idea for any business based website. 
I have thought before of two things I think would be great. 
I like sites where I can order patterns and blades from one source. This not only makes things easier on me, but also it cuts down on my shipping charges versus ordering from seperate sources. I know you like Olson blades. I don't know what the process is for becoming a seller of those, but it may be worth checking into. I also know that a lot of scrollers use Flying Dutchman blades (that's the brand I use). It may be worth checking with that company. I've been getting mine exclusively through Mike's Workshop. He's always been good to me and I stick with people who are good to me. I have worried often though. Mike is getting on in years and it has crossed my mind that if something, God forbid, were to happen to him, where is the best source for my blades?
Another avenue I really think is worth exploration is a combination of your scrolling and Keith's turning. I have seen many examples of a combination of these two skills popping up here and there. It's something new, different, and exciting. I think those such qualities is something that catches people's attentions these days. For example, the puzzle piece pen I linked on one of your blogs about a week ago. It was done with laser and turned, but I truly think the laser part could be done on a scroll saw.
Whatever you deicde to do, or what direction you decide to go, I think you'll succeed though. You know why? I think so because you are passionate about what you do. Passion for something is an important ingredient when you're trying to do something. It's that passion that drives you to give it all you've got and put yourself out there. It has been said that all successful people have a common trait. They put everything of themselves on the line. They give it their all, whether they succeed or fail, they leave it all on the table.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.
> 
> It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.
> 
> I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.
> 
> Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.
> 
> Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.
> 
> Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.
> 
> Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.
> 
> Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.
> 
> Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?
> 
> I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.
> 
> And I did.
> 
> What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.
> 
> I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.
> 
> Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)
> 
> It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.
> 
> This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.
> 
> When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.
> 
> So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.
> 
> And who said you don't get second chances?
> 
> This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.
> 
> And to think I almost gave up!
> 
> And so the quote of the day is about "patience"
> 
> "The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston
> 
> Have a great day!


i couldn't be happier for you sheila, i can see the beginning of a totally new venture, with your cutting skill you could cut your own surfaces , and then sell the pattern to paint it.
i wish you well in your business.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.
> 
> It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.
> 
> I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.
> 
> Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.
> 
> Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.
> 
> Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.
> 
> Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.
> 
> Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.
> 
> Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?
> 
> I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.
> 
> And I did.
> 
> What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.
> 
> I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.
> 
> Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)
> 
> It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.
> 
> This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.
> 
> When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.
> 
> So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.
> 
> And who said you don't get second chances?
> 
> This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.
> 
> And to think I almost gave up!
> 
> And so the quote of the day is about "patience"
> 
> "The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, William:
I know that selling blades would be nice, but it would mean a lot more time and investment in stock, shipping, filling orders, etc. Shipping from Canada is pretty costly also. They lose lots of stuff. I am fortunate enough that probably 95 percent of my customers prefer electronic files. That saves them money and me headaches and trips to the post office. Even though I added a page on the site to sell Keith's pens and some prints and note cards of my paintings, there is probably never going to be a lot of orders for that, as it is pretty specialized. Even with selling these kits, I will ship the entire order to the distributor at once and will be able to track it. I won't have to deal with a lot of separate orders. I am also thinking of doing some scrolling mixed with turning, but I need to wait until some of my current deadlines are met before starting something new. I just need to go one step at a time.

And Steve:
Thanks so much for the nice comments. I really hope that things go well too. I have never done anything like this so I don't really know what to expect. I think starting small is a good thing. Baby steps are sometimes the best way to go!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.
> 
> It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.
> 
> I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.
> 
> Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.
> 
> Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.
> 
> Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.
> 
> Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.
> 
> Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.
> 
> Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?
> 
> I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.
> 
> And I did.
> 
> What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.
> 
> I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.
> 
> Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)
> 
> It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.
> 
> This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.
> 
> When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.
> 
> So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.
> 
> And who said you don't get second chances?
> 
> This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.
> 
> And to think I almost gave up!
> 
> And so the quote of the day is about "patience"
> 
> "The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston
> 
> Have a great day!


Shelia , that is awesome they excepted it 
Expanding is always a good thing but like you said baby steps . Don't get overloaded with deadlines that could really put you in a stessfull moment that wouldn't be good .
I want to wish you the best of luck in your new adventure

Whoooooooo stop ! You still going to talk to us little people when you get all rich and glory


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.
> 
> It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.
> 
> I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.
> 
> Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.
> 
> Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.
> 
> Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.
> 
> Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.
> 
> Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.
> 
> Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?
> 
> I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.
> 
> And I did.
> 
> What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.
> 
> I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.
> 
> Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)
> 
> It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.
> 
> This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.
> 
> When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.
> 
> So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.
> 
> And who said you don't get second chances?
> 
> This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.
> 
> And to think I almost gave up!
> 
> And so the quote of the day is about "patience"
> 
> "The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston
> 
> Have a great day!


I forget sometimes that you're in Canada. I was not aware of the shipping problems from there either. It seems like you have already considered these ideas. It never hurts to throw ideas out there though.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Did I ever mention three very important factors in being a designer? They are patience, patience and patience. I don't think it would hurt if you throw a little patience in there either.
> 
> It is amazing how you find yourself thinking thoughts like "it only six months" or "I'll see it in print by this Christmas!" (said in April). The funny part is that you are thinking these thoughts with no sarcasm or frustration whatsoever. You are really and truly excited.
> 
> I have said many times over how life as a designer is a time warp. Christmas in April. Fall and Halloween in June and Spring butterflies and robins done in September are pretty much the norm. Ask any designer. I have been doing design work for magazines for just over fifteen years now and I can honestly say that after the first few years pass, you don't even seem to notice anymore. I have many fond memories of painting Santas and Reindeer pool side in the sweltering heat, trying not to let the drops of sweat dripping from my head fall on the pieces I was working on. It sounds ridiculous, but it is the honest truth. If my Christmas items were not completed by July, then I had better start thinking of setting my sights on next year.
> 
> Now I can toss my website into the mix. I like the site because it brings me a little closer to reality. Christmas stuff can be added up until November and the "last minute" stuff can even be pushed into the first week or so of December. You only need to be slightly out of sync with the real seasons and by setting your own rules, it allows a little bit more flexibility.
> 
> Life is a perpetual holiday for a designer. Although there are some classic designs that are not holiday-related that sell well, if you are in the business of designing, holiday items are a sure bet. I can't say that I don't like it that way. After all, you get to live your life with plenty of good cheer in one form or another, whether it is by sending hugs and kisses on Valentine's day or welcoming in the autumn harvest in September. It is all fun to me.
> 
> Many of you may remember the little skating pond figure set that I was working on. I even did a separate little blog on it, highlighting the characters (which I didn't finish, mind you and plan complete introducing the characters to you all this year!). I designed the set almost a year an a half ago. The main purpose was to make a keepsake gift for my son and his wife and I also decided to make a set for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen. I submitted it to the Christmas Magazine and it was to be presented as a series in the magazine. Long story short, after nearly a year of waiting and things happening, it was finally presented in not quite the manner I wanted it to be last November.
> 
> Not to be beaten, I researched and found one of the most prominent tole painting pattern companies and submitted it to them to possibly represent the patterns for me. This would be a huge boost to me, as they are probably the largest company and best reach the targeted audience - tole painters - that I want to sell the instructions to making the set to. I was coming to them "cold" as you will, for even though I have been published for many years in the woodworking industry, it has been several years (about 8) since I have been published in a painting magazine. They didn't know me or my name at all. But they said they liked the pond - a lot - and they wanted to make the set work for them in some way. Their plans were to market it when the new Christmas and holiday stuff came out in late summer, but they were still deciding how to present it.
> 
> Now it is quite an extensive set as I have originally designed it. It has approximately 25 pieces, including trees, snowman, other characters walking near the pond and even a foot bridge. Marking the entire thing at once would be a huge undertaking, and somewhat daunting for me to prepare the pattern and pieces and be able to supply them. I was told last February that I would be contacted sometime in May as to what they were thinking. I still had hopes, over a year after creating the scene, that it would be seen by the proper audience and be a success for me.
> 
> Well, May came and went and I still hadn't heard final word on it. I spoke yesterday of my final attempt to contact them and how I had almost given up hope of seeing it marketed properly. Here May had passed and I was certain that I once again missed the deadlines for getting it in their catalog. Perhaps they were just too busy with their other stuff and had enough material from other designers who were more well-known than me. I had nearly thrown in the towel when I thought I would give it one last try. What did I have to lose, anyway?
> 
> I wrote one final letter, thanking them for their interest and I was told that I would hear back from them yesterday.
> 
> And I did.
> 
> What they have decided to do is to take five of the skaters and market them as a set, along with a smaller, more manageable version of the pond and the instructions. I would provide them with the entire package at a wholesale price to me and they would market it and feature it in their early September catalog to see how it goes, with the option of adding on to the set later if it is well-received.
> 
> I found this solution to be absolutely perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better plan. You may think that I would have been disappointed because they didn't accept the entire set, but I realize that because of the size and detail of the full set, it would not only be cost-prohibitive in these difficult economic times, but also quite overwhelming for many painters to tackle (as well as myself in getting it ready). I actually like the idea of marketing it in smaller increments, and I believe that I will also do this on my own site and see how it goes. People are very cautious about spending these days and I find that it is more likely that they will try something that is on a smaller scale than plunge into a project that will take a great deal of time and resources for them to make. Actually, I am almost embarrassed that I hadn't thought to market it this way myself. It is a simple notion and was right in front of me. I said yesterday that I am still learning and here is a clear example of it.
> 
> Another positive factor is that as those of you who read regularly know, I have a LOT on my plate right now. Many deadlines are approaching as well as the scroll saw class here on Lumberjocks (which I believe will be pushed into the beginning of July, as the turning class seems to be going on a bit longer than I expected and I don't want them to overlap)
> 
> It is said that things happen for a reason. I am learning as I go along that stepping back and allowing things to take their course is a much less stressful way to be, and frees me up to do so much more. Spending time worrying about what you can't change is a waste of energy and will suck the life out of you. "Forget about it!" (in your best Tony Soprano voice) and things will fall into place.
> 
> This means so much more for me than just selling this little set. Although the initial order is great (they will be wanting 72 sets to start out) the long-term relationship with this company is what will be most important. This is an entirely new clientele for me to be exposed to. It will help develop another leg of my business that is totally apart from scroll sawing and although there may be the occasional customer who overlaps to both aspects, most people will be either painters or scroll sawyers and the potential to grow is definitely there.
> 
> When I chose the name "Sheila Landry Designs" for my company, I had this vision in mind. I didn't want to be only a scroll saw pattern designer or only a painting pattern designer. I wanted to be a designer. There are so many wonderful media that we can be creative in, I didn't want my company name to restrict me to one aspect or another. And with the economy the way it is and so many of the creative industries struggling, I think the best best I have in being successful is to diversify and not put all my marbles in one bag. This will be a great opportunity for me to infiltrate an entirely different aspect of the industry.
> 
> So it is up to me now to show them who I am. I need to make some minor changes on the characters and repaint the five that they are requesting and create a new pattern packet to match the kit. The other day I was talking about how looking back at some things I felt I could do them better. We had some discussions about redoing pattern packets and such and how if I rewrote some of them I felt that I would do a better job. Well, here is opportunity knocking right at my door as far as this is concerned. After having them on the market from my site and hearing the questions or concerns that my customers had regarding them, it allows me to see how I could better fine tune the patterns to really be top notch.
> 
> And who said you don't get second chances?
> 
> This is a major victory for me and also a huge opportunity for potentially expanding my company. I am not only grateful, but I am very highly motivated to step up to the plate and show them what I am all about. I haven't been this excited about something in a long, long time.
> 
> And to think I almost gave up!
> 
> And so the quote of the day is about "patience"
> 
> "The keys to patience are acceptance and faith. Accept things as they are, and look realistically at the world around you. Have faith in yourself and in the direction you have chosen." Ralph Marston
> 
> Have a great day!


that is gooood news Sheila 
its funny (not) that some of the best can be the most pain in the …... 
to deal with when going on the market with it 
keep on with the small steps that gives a lot of victory´s to celebrate 

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*

I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.

The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:










It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.

Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.

I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.

When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.

I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.

Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:










It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.

The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.










Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.

A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.

We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.

I then had a thought. I called Wacom.

Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.

Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.

I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.

In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :










It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.

I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.

As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.

I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.

Have a great day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


thank´s for sharing , great to hear about good costummerservice 
and you are right paying a little more can to start with can often be the best deal 
for both in the end … the rewiew you just made on there costummerservice …. is priceless for them 
and you are more than a satisefied custommer you are an ambassadeur for them and they know it 
from the director to the floor that is only takes one angry costummer to loose severel month of profit
just sad so many cut corners now a days

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good Morning, Dennis! I was just really, really happy with how easily this whole process went. I wonder why more situations can't be this positive and easy. No long wait time on the phone. No jumping through hoops or standing on your head. Just good service. Kudos to Wacom Technologies! They deserve it!

I hope you have a great weekend too!

Sheila


----------



## CoolDavion

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Always nice to hear a good story. These days most people are likely to only tell the bad ones.


----------



## swamps42

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks for sharing. It is nice to hear a good story about customer service. I for one LOVE my Intuos4. I use it for designing woodworking projects and knitting projects. I love it and it's good to know if I had a problem, they'd back it up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Yes, it is good to be able to tell about a GREAT company and product!  I would recommend them to anyone in a heartbeat!

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,

Thanks for the information on Wacom. For about 15 years I used Summasketch with a digitizing tablet, four-button cursor and pen stylus. I really liked the control but when it malfunctioned more than 10 years ago, I just replaced it with a mouse. (It took me a long time to learn to cope with the mouse.) I'll keep Wacom in mind when I upgrade again.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Keith has the Intous4 tablet and he doesn't like it. He says there are too many controls and he has never really gotten used to the pen. I have used a pen for a while and I love mine. I hate using a regular mouse at all. Although they make many sizes, I prefer the 4×6 setup myself. It is much easier than swinging your arm across a larger tablet. I think the Intous5 has wireless capabilities, which would be a consideration if I upgrade some day. With Coco (my cat) chewing through the wire once already, I may have to upgrade sooner than later. On Keith's Intous4 the connecting USB wire unplugs from the tablet and you could replace just that. Of course - on mine it doesn't. It is connected inside. 

Let me know how you do. I think they are great products and even the Bamboo tablets look nice.

Have a good one - Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Wacom Tablet Review for Drawing Patterns*
> 
> I have a good story about a company with GOOD customer service that I would like to share today. With all the bad things we hear, I think that it would be nice to talk about something good for a change. I suppose this will be a kind of product review, but I am not sure if it belongs in the review section or not because some may not see it directly relating to woodworking. but I know that I have seen many posts on "Sketchup" here so it tells me that there are lots of people that do some drawing and design and may be interested in this product and company.
> 
> The company I am referring to is Wacom Technologies and the product in particular that I am referring to is the Intuous4 tablet mouse. I have been a fan of Wacom since 1998, a year or so after I got my first computer. I had purchased what was then called a Pen Partner, which is a computer mouse that is actually a pen. It has a pressure sensitive tip on the pen and you tap and draw on the pad provided to preform the functions that you would normally do with a mouse. Here is a picture of the version I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had cost me somewhere around $80 US back then, which was a bit pricy for a mouse, but not really that far out of line for a good one. With me doing so much drawing on my computer, I found it much easier to use this pen device to draw than a regular mouse. With the pen you use fine motor control of your hand and fingers and with a traditional "brick mouse" you tend to use the gross motor control of your entire arm. You can probably understand why I preferred the pen.
> 
> Back in the day when I began using Wacom products, computers were not cross-platform-friendly as they are today. If you had a Mac, it was nearly impossible to use devices that were meant for PC's and vice versa. USB was not common yet and in its infancy in development and things like printers, scanners and cameras were "either/or" meaning they were made to work on one platform OR another - not both.
> 
> I was just beginning to design for the magazine and I had purchased a Mac G3 computer so that my patterns that I sent to them would be made on (their preferred) Mac format. Previously, they had converted some patterns of mine from PC to Mac for printing and the files were changed - which I didn't find out until I saw them in print. This was troubling and I felt it would be best to give them files that were in the platform that they needed rather than risk error again.
> 
> When I purchased my G3 - I naturally wanted to be able to draw on it and I also purchased a pen partner for it. Unfortunately, it was difficult for me to find Mac components and I had mistakenly bought the Pen Partner for the PC platform. When it wouldn't work on the Mac, I called the customer service number and was told that I needed to get a Mac compatible Pen Partner. The representative told me that they would send one out to me, and when I received it, there would be a shipping label so that I could send back the PC one directly to them.
> 
> I was shocked. This was a risk on their company to send me the new item without me sending the one I couldn't use back first. I was happy that they made things so easy though and things went according to schedule and all ended up well. That was over ten years ago.
> 
> Since then, I have always used a Wacom tablet for my mouse. Even though it came with the pen, it also had a cordless mouse that you could use on the pad too. That way if I was doing something where I didn't want or need the pen, I could just pick up the traditional mouse and be fine. I kept that original Pen partner until about three years ago when I got an Intous3 tablet for a gift. It was a nice upgrade, as it is USB and has several additional features in a small touch pad on the side of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fine product and I am very happy with it and use it everyday without incident.
> 
> The year before last, I decided to get my partner one for Christmas. He had tried mine and liked it and since he was designing and drawing more and more, I thought it would be a good gift for him. They no longer carried the Intous3, but were now on the Intuos4 version, which had many more features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he liked it, he is not as fond of the pen as I am. It does take some getting used to, and for myself, I can't live without it. He tends to go more to the mouse still, as his also came with the cordless mouse option. It is just a personal preference, I think.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago however, his mouse started 'acting up'. He would be drawing and it would double click when he wanted it to click and do other crazy stuff like that. He was beginning to be very frustrated, as it happened more and more. I was sad too, because it wasn't a cheap gift and it was only a year and a half old. He looked up online and it seemed that there were some problems with it doing the same thing that were reported.
> 
> We looked at getting a new mouse, but the cost for it was $70. There was a place in Ontario that would fix the problem for $15, but by the time we paid both shipping costs (there and back) we may as well get a new one.
> 
> I then had a thought. I called Wacom.
> 
> Keith kind of chuckled at me while I was dialing customer service, saying that they are going to sell me a new one. I just wanted to see what would happen. I waited until their office opened and called the customer service number that I saw online. I got through right away. I spoke with the rep and she asked my name and location and found me in the system from my own Intuous3 product (I had forgotten to register the Intuos4). I explained the problem and she said that she would send a new mouse out immediately after I emailed her a copy of the receipt and I would have 30 days to return the defective mouse. That was Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) there was a knock on my door and the Purolator courier handed me a box with the new mouse in it. We took it out and all was well. These mice and pens don't have any batteries, so they are good to go.
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with both Wacom's products and their customer service. In this day of everyone cutting corners, it is nice to know that there are still companies that care about their customers and stand behind what they sell. They are not cheap, but I don't mind a bit spending a bit more when I company is willing to stand behind their items and take care of their customers.
> 
> In comparison, I also tried a Microsoft folding mouse, which retails for about $60 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a piece of crap. It worked for about a month and then just never responded correctly. In order to get it repaired, I would have had to mail it back with all the receipts, etc. (it was a gift) and I didn't have them. It would have cost me more than purchasing a new one by the time I was finished. I have had trouble with other higher end Microsoft products and I am not a big fan.
> 
> I realize that the pen mice are not for everyone, but Wacom has lots of products and I would imagine that they stand by them all similarly. Just a thought for you if you are ever in the market.
> 
> As for today, I am continuing to paint my skating set to be sent to the catalog company. I test cut a set yesterday and timed myself and came up with a good and reasonable cost for the entire thing, including materials and time so that if I need to hire anyone else to do the cutting and production, I will still be doing OK and not undercut myself. Hopefully I will finish painting and rewriting the instructions by Monday so I can get them off in the mail. It will be wonderful to have it behind me.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today too. I also hope that the information on the Wacom products was helpful for those of you who draw your own patterns, or are just looking for a good and reliable company for this type of product. I thought that it was news worth sharing.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,

Thanks for updating your information. It will be helpful if I ever decide to go that route again.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*

Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.

Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.

I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.

Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?

It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.

The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."

Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.

But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.

So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.

I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.

Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*
> 
> Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.
> 
> Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.
> 
> I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.
> 
> Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?
> 
> It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.
> 
> The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."
> 
> Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.
> 
> But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.
> 
> So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.
> 
> I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


Simply put, Sheila.

1. The insecurities never go away.
2. Most of them are wrongly founded.
3. What you produce is better than you think.

No. I can't deal with these things either. It is easy to be objective about other people's work but its impossible to be totally objective about something you have made or done, yourself.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*
> 
> Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.
> 
> Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.
> 
> I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.
> 
> Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?
> 
> It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.
> 
> The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."
> 
> Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.
> 
> But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.
> 
> So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.
> 
> I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


Sheila
I have to agree BritBoxmaker .
Congratulation on the new deal , wishing you the best .
You don't give yourself enough credit
David


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*
> 
> Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.
> 
> Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.
> 
> I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.
> 
> Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?
> 
> It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.
> 
> The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."
> 
> Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.
> 
> But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.
> 
> So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.
> 
> I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


I like to live in a perfect world where everything goes together
just as I imagined it. Challenges are mean dastardly things that
make me think things like,"No perhaps we made a mistake," or
"this is just not perfect." Of course Challenges don't care about
me living in a perfect world so I guess Paradise & the perfect 
world evade me…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*
> 
> Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.
> 
> Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.
> 
> I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.
> 
> Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?
> 
> It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.
> 
> The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."
> 
> Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.
> 
> But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.
> 
> So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.
> 
> I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


Martyn: It is good to know that I am in good company. Sometimes I look at the level you do your work and think how if I could ever be that good, I wouldn't feel like this. But then I see you work even harder and move up to yet another level on the next project and I realize that you must also go through this too. I am beginning to see that it is part of the process of evolving as a designer, and in the short year that I have come to know you and see your work, I see it there too. Perhaps it isn't so bad after all.

Dave: In many ways I am really proud of what I have accomplished. I look at where I was a couple of years ago and where I am now and most days I am pleased. Yet I look ahead and know all the projects in my head that are waiting to be built and if I allow it, it can be a daunting task. Forums like this with support from people like you and all the others who have many of the same aspirations is a great encouragement for me. It is great to have a group of friends to cheer you on and wish you well. Thank you!

And Bob: I think if any one of us made it to that "perfect world", we would be very lonely!  Think how boring it would be if everything came out just how we planned it?? How many mistakes in our lives were really "happy accidents" in disguise? Some of my biggest disasters have turned into some of the best things that happened to me. For instance, this pond scene. Had it gone into the magazine as first intended, it would have had its run and probably been done with by now. Things didn't work out that way for me and after one "misfortune" after another with it, I finally got MAD enough to go out and look for a distributor. Now it has a chance for the exposure it deserves. That would have never happened if everything would have gone like I originally planned. Things like that have taught me to look at those mistakes as learning and letting go of them. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*
> 
> Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.
> 
> Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.
> 
> I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.
> 
> Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?
> 
> It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.
> 
> The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."
> 
> Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.
> 
> But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.
> 
> So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.
> 
> I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


just my 2 cents here sheila, i dont think your talent and ability really would ever be the question, at least i dont think so..but in this world , when your submitting your work into someone Else's hands…i guess there would always be someone out there, who just might say hey..i didnt like this or i didnt like that…but personally if i had your talent sheila , i could feel pretty good about my ability, but knowing me..i always want to do my best..and i try to push myself to get to that point..were always going to be capable of becoming better..and we should push ourselves to get better..i think we know within ourselves if were slacking or if something we did was lacking..and if you really feel that, then examine what you did and see if there was room for improvement…but i know i can say with full confidence, that your ability in what your putting out really isnt in question..cus your good..!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Best Challenges are From Within Yourself*
> 
> Some days it seems that when I am getting the most accomplished, I have little to talk about. Calm is good though and I am working on some things that could be ultimately very important to my business and career.
> 
> Besides spending about half the day doing the usual mundane chores around the house, for the remainder of it I was working on the pieces from the pond set that I need to send to be photographed for the catalog. Even though I have painted the set several times before, I find that I am a bit nervous about it this time, and wondering if it will be up to their expectations.
> 
> I have horrible thoughts of them receiving the pieces and patterns and thinking "No. Perhaps we made a mistake" and returning them to me with a letter of apology.
> 
> Do those insecurities ever go away? What does it take to finally quell them? Or should I be grateful for them, as they push me to work at my highest standard and not become complacent in what I do?
> 
> It seems that the more we know and learn about what we do, the more we are able to find things wrong with our own attempts. As we add to our knowledge of our craft or a process within our crafting, we also advance our awareness of what is done properly and what is not. We find ourselves not only looking at others' work with a slightly more critical eye, but also our own.
> 
> The saying "we are our own worst enemy" comes to mind. Personally, I not only see it in myself, but I also see it in others as they point out miniscule features of their own projects that don't quite meet up with their own standards. I sometimes wonder what other deep, dark secrets haunt the artist regarding his latest creation? Certainly not something that the average person would notice. By I know within my self, I sometimes cringe when I see someone looking at a piece or a painting I created, wondering if they notice the things that I did on it that were "just not that perfect."
> 
> Fortunately, as we gain confidence as artists and craftsmen, we learn to let go of these fears to some extent. We learn to distinguish what really matters and what is inconsequential and not labor our thoughts to the minor flaws that we may perceive to be present. We teach ourselves to look at even our own creations for their beauty rather than their mistakes. And we learn to actually like our own work.
> 
> But for many, there is always the unspoken longing to do better. To push harder. To create more. This is what drives us to continue to reach for the next plateau. I believe it is part of a growing process that (hopefully) never ends. For when we are thoroughly and completely satisfied with ourselves, perhaps it is time to move on to something else.
> 
> So I will continue on today in my re-creation of my (now little) pond set. I hope to finish the painting today. Then I will begin the task of rewriting the manuscript of instructions. The original set of instructions for the full set is 25 pages with 50 photographs and had over 25 characters including the instructions how to build the foot bridge. This set will have only five characters, but the instructions for these pieces will be a bit more detailed. I definitely will enjoy refining this process and making the pattern what I consider better.
> 
> I like the challenges that my job brings me. It seems that there is always something ahead of me to conquer. It keeps me on my toes and doesn't allow me to be too comfortable in what I am doing. I believe that these challenges keep me fresh and motivated. And that is a good thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! I wish you all a good day!


Thank you, Mr. Grizzman!  You are very kind!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Weekend of a Thousand Excuses*

There are so many things that can get us off track when we are doing something. It takes a certain amount of discipline to stay on course sometimes. Especially when we are not completely confident in ourselves.

Those of you who have come to know me through this series know that from time to time I get this way. I truly appreciate your wonderful support yesterday, and I did make progress, but unfortunately not the amount of progress that would have made me happy. It feel as if I have been running through the mud the past couple of days and it is time to take a breath and suck it up and get on with it.

I know this is a temporary thing that I am going through, as it has happened many times before. I over think and for some reason it slows my production of 'real work' down to the speed of molasses. I am still pushing the pile, but it is moving e-v-e-r s-o s-l-o-w! Time to rev it up and get back up to normal speed.

I am going to call this past weekend "the weekend of a thousand excuses" and leave it at that. I am not saying that some of the excuses were not legitimate excuses, but they did absolutely nothing to help get me out of the proverbial mud puddle I have found myself in.

So I have two choices here.

1 - I can sit here are philosophize about things and explore all the reasons that this current bout with distraction has occurred. We can discuss the possibilities and causes and delve into some underlying reasons and talk about my insecurities and how I can overcome them.

2 - I can get to work and finish the job I set out to do.

It's Monday - a day I always liked because of its implications of being a "new beginning" of the week. Fresh starts and all of that.

So with that said, I AM keeping this short and I am off to get to work. I wish you all a wonderful day full of fun and productivity!

Nothing is so fatiguing as the eternal hanging on of an uncompleted task. ~William James


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Weekend of a Thousand Excuses*
> 
> There are so many things that can get us off track when we are doing something. It takes a certain amount of discipline to stay on course sometimes. Especially when we are not completely confident in ourselves.
> 
> Those of you who have come to know me through this series know that from time to time I get this way. I truly appreciate your wonderful support yesterday, and I did make progress, but unfortunately not the amount of progress that would have made me happy. It feel as if I have been running through the mud the past couple of days and it is time to take a breath and suck it up and get on with it.
> 
> I know this is a temporary thing that I am going through, as it has happened many times before. I over think and for some reason it slows my production of 'real work' down to the speed of molasses. I am still pushing the pile, but it is moving e-v-e-r s-o s-l-o-w! Time to rev it up and get back up to normal speed.
> 
> I am going to call this past weekend "the weekend of a thousand excuses" and leave it at that. I am not saying that some of the excuses were not legitimate excuses, but they did absolutely nothing to help get me out of the proverbial mud puddle I have found myself in.
> 
> So I have two choices here.
> 
> 1 - I can sit here are philosophize about things and explore all the reasons that this current bout with distraction has occurred. We can discuss the possibilities and causes and delve into some underlying reasons and talk about my insecurities and how I can overcome them.
> 
> 2 - I can get to work and finish the job I set out to do.
> 
> It's Monday - a day I always liked because of its implications of being a "new beginning" of the week. Fresh starts and all of that.
> 
> So with that said, I AM keeping this short and I am off to get to work. I wish you all a wonderful day full of fun and productivity!
> 
> Nothing is so fatiguing as the eternal hanging on of an uncompleted task. ~William James


one step, one day at a time Sheila.
William James was right, but, only if you let it get to ya


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Weekend of a Thousand Excuses*
> 
> There are so many things that can get us off track when we are doing something. It takes a certain amount of discipline to stay on course sometimes. Especially when we are not completely confident in ourselves.
> 
> Those of you who have come to know me through this series know that from time to time I get this way. I truly appreciate your wonderful support yesterday, and I did make progress, but unfortunately not the amount of progress that would have made me happy. It feel as if I have been running through the mud the past couple of days and it is time to take a breath and suck it up and get on with it.
> 
> I know this is a temporary thing that I am going through, as it has happened many times before. I over think and for some reason it slows my production of 'real work' down to the speed of molasses. I am still pushing the pile, but it is moving e-v-e-r s-o s-l-o-w! Time to rev it up and get back up to normal speed.
> 
> I am going to call this past weekend "the weekend of a thousand excuses" and leave it at that. I am not saying that some of the excuses were not legitimate excuses, but they did absolutely nothing to help get me out of the proverbial mud puddle I have found myself in.
> 
> So I have two choices here.
> 
> 1 - I can sit here are philosophize about things and explore all the reasons that this current bout with distraction has occurred. We can discuss the possibilities and causes and delve into some underlying reasons and talk about my insecurities and how I can overcome them.
> 
> 2 - I can get to work and finish the job I set out to do.
> 
> It's Monday - a day I always liked because of its implications of being a "new beginning" of the week. Fresh starts and all of that.
> 
> So with that said, I AM keeping this short and I am off to get to work. I wish you all a wonderful day full of fun and productivity!
> 
> Nothing is so fatiguing as the eternal hanging on of an uncompleted task. ~William James


i've noticed the tap stops running
if i don't finish the things i have started
and of course there is less room 
in the shop to work in
so periodically
it's time to get the old over
and suddenly the tap is running again
and i am free to do new things

onward and upward
as they say


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *The Weekend of a Thousand Excuses*
> 
> There are so many things that can get us off track when we are doing something. It takes a certain amount of discipline to stay on course sometimes. Especially when we are not completely confident in ourselves.
> 
> Those of you who have come to know me through this series know that from time to time I get this way. I truly appreciate your wonderful support yesterday, and I did make progress, but unfortunately not the amount of progress that would have made me happy. It feel as if I have been running through the mud the past couple of days and it is time to take a breath and suck it up and get on with it.
> 
> I know this is a temporary thing that I am going through, as it has happened many times before. I over think and for some reason it slows my production of 'real work' down to the speed of molasses. I am still pushing the pile, but it is moving e-v-e-r s-o s-l-o-w! Time to rev it up and get back up to normal speed.
> 
> I am going to call this past weekend "the weekend of a thousand excuses" and leave it at that. I am not saying that some of the excuses were not legitimate excuses, but they did absolutely nothing to help get me out of the proverbial mud puddle I have found myself in.
> 
> So I have two choices here.
> 
> 1 - I can sit here are philosophize about things and explore all the reasons that this current bout with distraction has occurred. We can discuss the possibilities and causes and delve into some underlying reasons and talk about my insecurities and how I can overcome them.
> 
> 2 - I can get to work and finish the job I set out to do.
> 
> It's Monday - a day I always liked because of its implications of being a "new beginning" of the week. Fresh starts and all of that.
> 
> So with that said, I AM keeping this short and I am off to get to work. I wish you all a wonderful day full of fun and productivity!
> 
> Nothing is so fatiguing as the eternal hanging on of an uncompleted task. ~William James


i think we are all guilty of letting things drag on a while, i know this happens to me a lot, dreaming of it being finished, what will i do next, will people want more of it, or less even, and the trouble is i spend ages dawdling about and thinking rather than getting on with it.
Just one word you need sheila, FOCUS…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Weekend of a Thousand Excuses*
> 
> There are so many things that can get us off track when we are doing something. It takes a certain amount of discipline to stay on course sometimes. Especially when we are not completely confident in ourselves.
> 
> Those of you who have come to know me through this series know that from time to time I get this way. I truly appreciate your wonderful support yesterday, and I did make progress, but unfortunately not the amount of progress that would have made me happy. It feel as if I have been running through the mud the past couple of days and it is time to take a breath and suck it up and get on with it.
> 
> I know this is a temporary thing that I am going through, as it has happened many times before. I over think and for some reason it slows my production of 'real work' down to the speed of molasses. I am still pushing the pile, but it is moving e-v-e-r s-o s-l-o-w! Time to rev it up and get back up to normal speed.
> 
> I am going to call this past weekend "the weekend of a thousand excuses" and leave it at that. I am not saying that some of the excuses were not legitimate excuses, but they did absolutely nothing to help get me out of the proverbial mud puddle I have found myself in.
> 
> So I have two choices here.
> 
> 1 - I can sit here are philosophize about things and explore all the reasons that this current bout with distraction has occurred. We can discuss the possibilities and causes and delve into some underlying reasons and talk about my insecurities and how I can overcome them.
> 
> 2 - I can get to work and finish the job I set out to do.
> 
> It's Monday - a day I always liked because of its implications of being a "new beginning" of the week. Fresh starts and all of that.
> 
> So with that said, I AM keeping this short and I am off to get to work. I wish you all a wonderful day full of fun and productivity!
> 
> Nothing is so fatiguing as the eternal hanging on of an uncompleted task. ~William James


I personally think the problem sometimes is not that you make excuses, but that you push yourself to hard to the point that when you don't seem superhuman that you feel like you're lacking. I'm not saying that it a bad thing. I'm just saying that you deserve a break every now and then. You'll get back on top of things and be beaming in the next week or so that you got so much done that you are ahead of the schedule you set for yourself. When that does not happen, THEN we are going to worry about you. You have passion, drive, dedication. If more people in the world had these qualities, it would definately be a better world. 
If it makes you feel any better, I haven't gotten a thing done lately. I have plenty of excuses too. I won't bore you with those either though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Weekend of a Thousand Excuses*
> 
> There are so many things that can get us off track when we are doing something. It takes a certain amount of discipline to stay on course sometimes. Especially when we are not completely confident in ourselves.
> 
> Those of you who have come to know me through this series know that from time to time I get this way. I truly appreciate your wonderful support yesterday, and I did make progress, but unfortunately not the amount of progress that would have made me happy. It feel as if I have been running through the mud the past couple of days and it is time to take a breath and suck it up and get on with it.
> 
> I know this is a temporary thing that I am going through, as it has happened many times before. I over think and for some reason it slows my production of 'real work' down to the speed of molasses. I am still pushing the pile, but it is moving e-v-e-r s-o s-l-o-w! Time to rev it up and get back up to normal speed.
> 
> I am going to call this past weekend "the weekend of a thousand excuses" and leave it at that. I am not saying that some of the excuses were not legitimate excuses, but they did absolutely nothing to help get me out of the proverbial mud puddle I have found myself in.
> 
> So I have two choices here.
> 
> 1 - I can sit here are philosophize about things and explore all the reasons that this current bout with distraction has occurred. We can discuss the possibilities and causes and delve into some underlying reasons and talk about my insecurities and how I can overcome them.
> 
> 2 - I can get to work and finish the job I set out to do.
> 
> It's Monday - a day I always liked because of its implications of being a "new beginning" of the week. Fresh starts and all of that.
> 
> So with that said, I AM keeping this short and I am off to get to work. I wish you all a wonderful day full of fun and productivity!
> 
> Nothing is so fatiguing as the eternal hanging on of an uncompleted task. ~William James


Thank you all for your encouragement. As always, your perspective(s) make sense. I do need to focus and I do push myself hard. But that is part of my make up. I need to ignore my fears and insecurities and forge on anyway. I know what you are saying, William, and I do try to not work to the point where I am feeling burned out, but the job is sometimes not very forgiving as far as when things are due. The problem with diversifying is that each of my editors/distributors/customers is not really aware of the other commitments that I have made and feel they are the only focus. That is by no fault of theirs and just the nature of the beast. It is a tight balance keeping everyone happy. I have written here on that rare occasion where they are all satisfied at once. It doesn't happen often. It is all part of the process, I suppose. And the price I have to pay for doing what I love to do. 

Thanks again, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.

I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.

Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.

I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.

I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.

I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.

On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.

I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.

I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.

I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.

My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.

He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.

So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.

I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.

Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.

So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.

Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


I, as I'm sure there are others, would love to see a sneek peak of what you're working on if you don't mind too much.
Glad to know things are looking more positive than yesterday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


Hi, William:
They are going to look like "nothing really" because these are only the base coats (undercoats) of color.














































They came in big and look over saturated here on the screen, but when they print out, the colors are nearly identical to the actual pieces. You are probably thinking that I have been whining a lot about a simple task, but I want them to be "just right" 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers.  I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


It's very frustrating when computers work fine one minute and the next start doing weird things. I'm glad you figured it out. I know how you feel. I spent an entire day once, even re-formated the hard drive a couple of times and reloaded everything, only to find that a software upgrade of a required program was not compatible with my label printer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


I hear you Dan! What bothered me most, was that this wasn't doing it *consistently *. No single operation or string of operations caused it to happen. I can deal with cause/effect. There is logic to it. I have a hard time dealing with 'random' errors. If you can't pinpoint the cause, it is even harder to fix. And yes - it takes a LOT of time. I love when I get the questions "how can I make a pattern like you do?" I usually want to answer "How long have you got?"  It has literally taken me YEARS to learn this stuff. Maybe I am slow.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


boy do i hate computer problems, i just bought a new printer about a month ago and compared to what i had , its a real honey..it was a 200 dollar printer and with it going on sale and a promotion they had, i got it for 79 bucks. but anyway…i do just a little fix it here and there…nothing wonderful or great, so i give you a round of applause for being able to handle things…im really glad your proposal was accepted..i know how much you have gone through to get it this far…i hope you have to get the laser guy to give you a price…as it would mean a good success …plow into the day and have a good one…grizz


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


really pleased things are moving for you at last, figures look great, folks are going to love em ..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be quite busy. I am pleased to say that I pushed the pile a bit, and also got some definitive answers on some things, however I still need to keep a good pace up and continue on. Yesterday I was reminded of a very important word - focus - and that is what I need to do.
> 
> I finished the base coat painting on the five figures. I also got to the post office and got the package off to return the mouse to Wacom. That was good to check off of the books. When I returned, I needed to photograph the figures for the pattern. I want pictures of them in progression so that even the new painters can follow the instructions easily.
> 
> Part of what made having only five pieces to this set good is that I could go into a bit more detail regarding the instructions without having the instructions read like War and Peace. I still want to keep them simple, but I also want to be sure to entice new painters into giving it a try. Everyone likes pictures. And having at least two per piece would make a nice pattern.
> 
> I set up things so that I didn't depend on natural light to photograph them. I wanted them to be consistent, so if in several months I were to put together a subsequent set, there would be some continuity in the photos. I decided to use a flash because I also needed the colors to come out as close to the real thing as possible. I took the pictures and brought them up on my computer for adjustment. So far so good.
> 
> I did my usual adjustments in Photoshop, getting rid of the background and getting the toning and everything else just right and ran my print of the picture, just to test. It came out good, but it needed a slight level adjustment. I did that and re-printed and much to my horror, it came out totally dark and discoloured. Now what? The tiny adjustment that I made didn't warrant that much of a change in the output. I couldn't understand what was happening.
> 
> I won't bore you all with the details, but after a couple of hours (yes- HOURS) of trying to figure what the heck was happening, including totally uninstalling Photoshop CS5 from my computer and reinstalling it (which is no small task and reset all my preferences to the program - which I need to deal with later) I was up and running again. I finished the first photograph several hours after I began working on it and went to the next. It only took me about fifteen minutes to adjust it to how I wanted it to the pattern. It was now after 8:30 pm, but I was on a roll. There were only three more photos to do and I would at least have that under my belt at the end of the day.
> 
> On the third photograph, I did my first set of adjustments and made a print. My heart sank when I saw that it went BACK to what it was originally doing several hours before, which was randomly spewing dark and unacceptable photos. This would not do. I converted the photos to PDF format and they were fine every time. I could also print them from the Windows7 picture viewer and they were fine too. So it was not the printer and it was Photoshop that was the problem.
> 
> I Googled it and and discovered that there was a conflict between Photoshop CS5 and Canon printer as far as which color profiles would be used for printing. In explaining that an easy way, I can say that you choose whether you want to use the printers' color profiles or let Photoshop manage them. It is very complicated and believe me, I don't know a heck of a lot about them besides the basics. But it appears that whether or not I check one or the other, Photoshop has a bug in it where it randomly changes it and does what it wants. It is very frustrating.
> 
> I wound up disabling the profile management in the printer settings and I did manage to get decent print outs of the final pictures. It works for now, but somehow I feel the battle isn't over yet.
> 
> I feel that it is so important - especially in printing color patterns for painting - that the colors on the paper match the actual colors closely. What you see on the screen is not usually the same as what comes out of the printer. Calibrating the two is quite a challenge. I don't have a three thousand dollar printer, and can not afford one. My Canon Pixma does an excellent job, and has done so for two years now, so I don't know why this glitch decided to rear its ugly head right at this moment.
> 
> My friends think I am pretty smart with computers. I think I know more than average, perhaps, but it is only because I have fought these battles for the last fifteen years and I am the type of person that not only wants to have the problem fixed, I want to know why it happens in the first place. My son (who is a programmer and networker) has taught me a lot. He fixes computers as a side line to being a police officer and he has done work for large companies and even his large department in Joliet. He is working toward getting off the street and being involved in the computer crime unit of his department (which is a great relief to me!) and his first job out of high school was to work on Michigan Avenue in Chicago as the computer administrator for a large doctor's office with many physicians.
> 
> He used to come to visit me wearing a T-shirt that said "I will not fix your computer". It was kind of a joke between us because so many people used to ask him for help wherever he went. I learned from him and he knows that when the problem is big enough for me to call him, it is usually a big one. I try not to bother him unless there is really a disaster. This didn't quite qualify.
> 
> So for now, I am back up and running. Although I am not one hundred percent sure what is going on with the program, it is (for now) working adequately and I need to move on and get the rest of the painting done today. The base coats are finished on the figures and now is time for the shading, highlighting and line work. Hopefully I can finish it today and then do another set of photographs. Then I will reconstruct the pattern packets and the items will be ready to send off.
> 
> I received the final OK from the company yesterday and they accepted my proposal as to how much I will make on each set. I also talked to my friend who will assist me in the cutting if the orders get to be too much (Hopefully!) My final safety net is to again send the line drawings to the laser cutting place I found in Ontario and get a price on them. I know that is thinking big, but it is best to have the base covered so that there are no surprises.
> 
> Knowing that things are pretty much cemented in has helped my motivation a lot. I think that until I got the final OK, there was part of me that was wondering in the back of my mind "what if I am doing all of this work and they back out at the last minute?" I have put a lot of time into this project and as you know, it has hit many bumps. I suppose I was thinking on the cautious side.
> 
> So that is the story for now. I hope to keep progressing in this way and button this up maybe even by tomorrow. If the box goes out by the end of the week, I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you all again for your support and positive thoughts.. It truly helps to motivate me, knowing that I have such good friends. I hope you all have a good day too.


No, I don't think you're worrying about nothing. I just think you are good at what you do. In my opinion, I think they look great. However, I can see where they aren't exactly ready to be sent out into the world either. 
I hope you don't think I take lightly what you do. You do fantastic work. I also know that it takes a lot to get that work to look fantastic. No matter how good you get, nothing in wood is ever routine. I learned that early on. Just when you think you have a certain skil down to a science, the wood will throw you a curve. That may be a brittle section of a knot, wood that doesn't want to be cut, wood that doesn't seem to take paint like no other wood on the planet. The possibilities are infinite. 
You work at your skill set on these and have fun. Then one day you can make them out of a different material and learn this same skil set all over again. That's wood work.
I've been dealing with a different sort of computer issue most of today. I burn audio disks and data disks on my computer quite often. When I buy a new CD, I make backup copies so that for some unforeseen reason my computer crashes and my shop (where my CD case is) burns to the ground all in the same day, I have copies of everything (over 20,000 songs). For the data, I have patterns and photos backed up. All this is kept at a third location away from my home and shop. 
Well, today, all of a sudden, I can play CDs and read data disks, but I can't burn anything. After doing everything tech support has recommended, it now apears I'll be saving up money (what is that?) to get a new CD burner.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Unstuck*

I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?

Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.

I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.

I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.

After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.

I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?

It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.

I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?

So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.

Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.

I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.

Have a wonderfully productive day!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Unstuck*
> 
> I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?
> 
> Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.
> 
> I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.
> 
> I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.
> 
> After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.
> 
> I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?
> 
> It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.
> 
> I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?
> 
> So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.
> 
> Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.
> 
> I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.
> 
> Have a wonderfully productive day!


No need to feel guilty about or justify enjoying the fruits of your labor! You earned the money to pay for the gas and the time you took ENJOYING yourself. 

I envy your job schedule and would love to be able to take a few hours to do simply enjoy life when I felt like it.

You have a good thing going - just make time for those "rides in the country" more often. 

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unstuck*
> 
> I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?
> 
> Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.
> 
> I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.
> 
> I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.
> 
> After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.
> 
> I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?
> 
> It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.
> 
> I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?
> 
> So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.
> 
> Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.
> 
> I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.
> 
> Have a wonderfully productive day!


Thanks Bob. Sometimes it is a tightrope when considering 'time off'. Trick is to have a good balance of work and play, with work winning out most of the time. I work pretty constantly in the winter, with very little times off. I don't have access to my car and sometimes only get out to do grocery shopping once a week or so. But that allows a bit more flexibility in the warmer months. However, summer is the time when many of the fall and winter designs are due, so I can't goof off too much. Otherwise I will have a very lean fall and winter. But a day or a couple of hours here and there don't hurt - and actually help. I don't mind working until eleven if it allows me those couple of mid-day hours.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Unstuck*
> 
> I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?
> 
> Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.
> 
> I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.
> 
> I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.
> 
> After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.
> 
> I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?
> 
> It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.
> 
> I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?
> 
> So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.
> 
> Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.
> 
> I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.
> 
> Have a wonderfully productive day!


James Dean said "Dream as if you'll live forever, Live as if you'll die today". 
I live by this quote
You need to go for more drives with the top down.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unstuck*
> 
> I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?
> 
> Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.
> 
> I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.
> 
> I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.
> 
> After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.
> 
> I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?
> 
> It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.
> 
> I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?
> 
> So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.
> 
> Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.
> 
> I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.
> 
> Have a wonderfully productive day!


I'll be honest Roger - it did feel mighty SWEET to be driving yesterday. I'll take a car over a plane any day. I have always loved driving and it is pure pleasure to experience the sounds and smells and the warm sun. Simple but oh, so grand!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Unstuck*
> 
> I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?
> 
> Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.
> 
> I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.
> 
> I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.
> 
> After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.
> 
> I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?
> 
> It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.
> 
> I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?
> 
> So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.
> 
> Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.
> 
> I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.
> 
> Have a wonderfully productive day!


Good to see progress that you are happy with.

ps. Try gas (petrol) at $8 a (US)gallon as in the UK at present.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unstuck*
> 
> I have made some good progress on my skating figures, and will be finishing them up today. I realize that I may have sounded like I was behind schedule in doing them, but actually, I am quite ahead of the deadline, which is the 27th of this month. In reading your responses and also the personal messages from you, I do see that perhaps I do drive myself a bit hard at times and should give myself a break. I looked at the calendar yesterday and saw that I had plenty of time to do a good job and get these to the company for photography. So what am I so worried about?
> 
> Sometimes I need to take a breath and re-evaluate things (mostly myself.) I tend to be hard on myself and have been that way for as long as I can remember. Even when I am successful at something, I recall the times when I wasn't and not wanting to rest on my laurels, I try to push myself more. This is a tough business I am in. Especially when gas is over $4 a gallon in the States and everything else is so expensive. People have little disposable income to spend on their hobbies and the entire craft industry is struggling.
> 
> I have been told many times that even if I am able to hold my head above water in times like this, I am doing really well. I look around at my fellow designers and there are very few who are able to sustain a living with only their designing. I want to be the exception to that. I don't think that it will be easy at any stage of the game, but it will always be interesting and fun.
> 
> I had some personal stuff that I needed to get done yesterday in Yarmouth. It probably could have waited a day or so until after this job was finished, but it was warm out and the sun was shining and it was an incredibly beautiful day. I had finished painting half of my figures and I thought it was a good time for a break. So I put the top down on the car and took the long way into town - through the back roads and in coming home, I drove along the ocean. It took me twice as long to get there as it would of had I taken the highway, but it was well worth the extra hour spent. My partner and I discussed his plans for marketing his beautiful pens he is creating and I suppose you could have called it a mobile business meeting.
> 
> After I returned home, which was around dinner time, I did the mail (there is always email) and caught up on some correspondences. By then it was nearly eleven and time for me to call it a night.
> 
> I feel good today and refreshed and motivated. Since I work pretty much every day of my life in one way or another, these impromptu breaks are important to me. I love my job, as you all know, but I also want to enjoy the rest of life just a little bit too. After all, isn't that what I am working for?
> 
> It seems funny that I have the need to justify these breaks, even in my own mind. I hear how people loathe their jobs on a daily basis and there is part of me that feels somewhat guilty because I like mine so much. Others work for the day they can retire, and in my own mind, retirement simply doesn't exists. I have built my life around teaching and creating and sharing what I create with others and I realize that I am very lucky to make it work for me.
> 
> I live a much simpler life than many of you would choose. I don't possess a lot of 'things'. But I am comfortable in where I am. Isn't that what it is all about anyway? Of course, I would love to have a bigger shop one day and loads of cool tools and not worry about whether or not my patterns would sell. But I suppose that is the price I need to pay for having things the way I have them now and being happy doing what I do. I believe that I am much better off than a lot of people with much bigger bank accounts than I have. And of course, I have my health too. How could I ask for more?
> 
> So I thank you my friends for helping me stay grounded and see what the most important things are in life. I tend to get too worked up about things sometimes and it begins to overwhelm me. It is a wonderful gift to be able to vent a bit here and in return have so many wonderful people to encourage me and sometimes bring me back to realty. I appreciate you all very much.
> 
> Today I will finish the painting on the figures and make the stands for them. The Creative Paperclay that I use for the stands is an air dry product and takes at least a full day to cure. While that is happening, I will begin to lay out the instructions and get the pattern packet into shape. I found a couple of minor errors on the original pattern and I want to be sure it is correct this time. I have a friend who is a painter that offered to review and proof read the pattern for me. I think I will take him up on it.
> 
> I feel calmer today and ready to take on most anything. The past few days I have felt a sense of anxiety, as you may have noticed. But I am ready to move ahead now and it seems that a ride in the country for a couple of hours did wonders for getting me out of the mud I was stuck in. Time to move onward.
> 
> Have a wonderfully productive day!


I know you have it much worse then we do, Martyn! I remember not too long ago thinking how $6 a gallon sounded outrageous. Now it isn't that far off it seems.

Some women buy shoes. Some jewelry. Some take vacations. Some like fancy cloths. I suppose I drive my Mustang in the warm months as my indulgence. I am fortunate that I work from home, as I only need to take the car out on occasions. When I worked in downtown Chicago, 30 years ago, my train ticket was $90 per month, and I had to pay to park the car at the station. Fortunately, I don't have to drive to work every day. I probably fill the car only maybe 2 or 3 times a month, at $55. If I had to drive to my job, I certainly wouldn't have (or at least use) the Mustang.

I like to look at it as one of the perks of being 'on call' most of the time.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Finish Line is In Sight*

I can almost see the finish line. It is a good place to be. This job has been going so slowly it seems, but I have tried to be extra careful and take my time and get everything just right. It feels odd not to work at my usual pace. I fight the feeling that I am slacking, but there is a part of me that knows better and I am just being thorough so that I don't miss anything. This is important.

I watch the days tick off of the calendar and it is hard to believe that we are almost half way to Christmas. Where did the last six months go? It seems like only yesterday I was reading on my Facebook how everyone was complaining about how cold it was out and the snow. Now I am reading about how everyone is hot. My heart goes out to those who are enduring the heat and humidity. That is one thing I really don't miss at all about Chicago. The heat to me is more debilitating that the cold. My philosophy being that you can always put another layer of clothing on to warm up, but once you are down to nothing and still sweating, you are kind of stuck.

I feel bad for those who have shops with no cooling in them either. I remember the days when I lived in Oak Lawn and I was working in either Cari's garage or my own and the sawdust would stick to you as you cut. And the sweat would drip on your pieces. It was not a fun place to be.

I am fortunate here, as the weather is very moderate. It is nice and cool this morning, and although it rained last night, the clouds are now thinning and it is brightening up. I expect it will be another nice day.

I finished the painting on the figures last evening. They are all ready for their stands. I will be making them this morning, and they will need to probably dry overnight before I am able to paint and glue them. I want to take pictures of the process too, and I am debating how many I will use for the pattern. I want the instructions to be easy to follow.

I'll be making the smaller skating pond today, too. I am thinking that instead of the polyester batting around it for the 'snow', I will use the Sno-Tex product that I used on the bridge. I think that will look nice and be easy to explain.

I also need to check at my bag supplier and find appropriate sized bags for the set. I want them to be packaged nice so they look professional. The nice thing about working with this company is that they are all for self-promotion. Anything that I send to them can have my own contact information on it however I wish it to be. It is refreshing to work with a company that has no restrictions for a change. It increases my opportunity to bring new customers to my own site and expand my customer base.

So that is about all for today. If all goes well, I will be shipping the entire package out on Monday. My deadline for having it to them was the 27th of this month, so I will be a couple of weeks ahead of things. I will have the weekend to go over everything again and make any necessary changes before I ship it out. That will do fine.

Slowing down is good sometimes. All the while I am working on these projects, I am thinking of more ideas for scrolling. Kind of organizing my next steps. Once this is behind me, I will be able to hit the ground running and hopefully have several new things for the July deadline for the catalog. So I am multi-tasking after all.

After all, we are almost half way to Christmas. 

I wish you all a nice and productive day.


----------



## bubbyboy

scrollgirl said:


> *The Finish Line is In Sight*
> 
> I can almost see the finish line. It is a good place to be. This job has been going so slowly it seems, but I have tried to be extra careful and take my time and get everything just right. It feels odd not to work at my usual pace. I fight the feeling that I am slacking, but there is a part of me that knows better and I am just being thorough so that I don't miss anything. This is important.
> 
> I watch the days tick off of the calendar and it is hard to believe that we are almost half way to Christmas. Where did the last six months go? It seems like only yesterday I was reading on my Facebook how everyone was complaining about how cold it was out and the snow. Now I am reading about how everyone is hot. My heart goes out to those who are enduring the heat and humidity. That is one thing I really don't miss at all about Chicago. The heat to me is more debilitating that the cold. My philosophy being that you can always put another layer of clothing on to warm up, but once you are down to nothing and still sweating, you are kind of stuck.
> 
> I feel bad for those who have shops with no cooling in them either. I remember the days when I lived in Oak Lawn and I was working in either Cari's garage or my own and the sawdust would stick to you as you cut. And the sweat would drip on your pieces. It was not a fun place to be.
> 
> I am fortunate here, as the weather is very moderate. It is nice and cool this morning, and although it rained last night, the clouds are now thinning and it is brightening up. I expect it will be another nice day.
> 
> I finished the painting on the figures last evening. They are all ready for their stands. I will be making them this morning, and they will need to probably dry overnight before I am able to paint and glue them. I want to take pictures of the process too, and I am debating how many I will use for the pattern. I want the instructions to be easy to follow.
> 
> I'll be making the smaller skating pond today, too. I am thinking that instead of the polyester batting around it for the 'snow', I will use the Sno-Tex product that I used on the bridge. I think that will look nice and be easy to explain.
> 
> I also need to check at my bag supplier and find appropriate sized bags for the set. I want them to be packaged nice so they look professional. The nice thing about working with this company is that they are all for self-promotion. Anything that I send to them can have my own contact information on it however I wish it to be. It is refreshing to work with a company that has no restrictions for a change. It increases my opportunity to bring new customers to my own site and expand my customer base.
> 
> So that is about all for today. If all goes well, I will be shipping the entire package out on Monday. My deadline for having it to them was the 27th of this month, so I will be a couple of weeks ahead of things. I will have the weekend to go over everything again and make any necessary changes before I ship it out. That will do fine.
> 
> Slowing down is good sometimes. All the while I am working on these projects, I am thinking of more ideas for scrolling. Kind of organizing my next steps. Once this is behind me, I will be able to hit the ground running and hopefully have several new things for the July deadline for the catalog. So I am multi-tasking after all.
> 
> After all, we are almost half way to Christmas.
> 
> I wish you all a nice and productive day.


It's a great world we live in Sheila, when those of us who cannot deal with the cold can choose to live in an area that never gets to cold. I live in Southern Calif and really could not live any where else. I have so much hardware in my back that even when the temps get down around 60 deg. I suffer. So for me the hotter it is the better. I have learned to adjust myself to the heat and it works great for me. I remember one of your earlier blogs talking about your winter and how much you enjoyed your walks and I was hurting just thinking about it. LOL I don't respond much on your blogs but I have to tell you the first place I go with my morning coffee is here to see what your up to. I throughly enjoy reading what your currently working on. It actually feels kinda wierd sometimes, I feel like I actually know you, like your an old friend who lives out of state and I havn't seen in sometime. As long as you keep blogging I know where I will be every morning. Have a great day. Thanks Ron


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Finish Line is In Sight*
> 
> I can almost see the finish line. It is a good place to be. This job has been going so slowly it seems, but I have tried to be extra careful and take my time and get everything just right. It feels odd not to work at my usual pace. I fight the feeling that I am slacking, but there is a part of me that knows better and I am just being thorough so that I don't miss anything. This is important.
> 
> I watch the days tick off of the calendar and it is hard to believe that we are almost half way to Christmas. Where did the last six months go? It seems like only yesterday I was reading on my Facebook how everyone was complaining about how cold it was out and the snow. Now I am reading about how everyone is hot. My heart goes out to those who are enduring the heat and humidity. That is one thing I really don't miss at all about Chicago. The heat to me is more debilitating that the cold. My philosophy being that you can always put another layer of clothing on to warm up, but once you are down to nothing and still sweating, you are kind of stuck.
> 
> I feel bad for those who have shops with no cooling in them either. I remember the days when I lived in Oak Lawn and I was working in either Cari's garage or my own and the sawdust would stick to you as you cut. And the sweat would drip on your pieces. It was not a fun place to be.
> 
> I am fortunate here, as the weather is very moderate. It is nice and cool this morning, and although it rained last night, the clouds are now thinning and it is brightening up. I expect it will be another nice day.
> 
> I finished the painting on the figures last evening. They are all ready for their stands. I will be making them this morning, and they will need to probably dry overnight before I am able to paint and glue them. I want to take pictures of the process too, and I am debating how many I will use for the pattern. I want the instructions to be easy to follow.
> 
> I'll be making the smaller skating pond today, too. I am thinking that instead of the polyester batting around it for the 'snow', I will use the Sno-Tex product that I used on the bridge. I think that will look nice and be easy to explain.
> 
> I also need to check at my bag supplier and find appropriate sized bags for the set. I want them to be packaged nice so they look professional. The nice thing about working with this company is that they are all for self-promotion. Anything that I send to them can have my own contact information on it however I wish it to be. It is refreshing to work with a company that has no restrictions for a change. It increases my opportunity to bring new customers to my own site and expand my customer base.
> 
> So that is about all for today. If all goes well, I will be shipping the entire package out on Monday. My deadline for having it to them was the 27th of this month, so I will be a couple of weeks ahead of things. I will have the weekend to go over everything again and make any necessary changes before I ship it out. That will do fine.
> 
> Slowing down is good sometimes. All the while I am working on these projects, I am thinking of more ideas for scrolling. Kind of organizing my next steps. Once this is behind me, I will be able to hit the ground running and hopefully have several new things for the July deadline for the catalog. So I am multi-tasking after all.
> 
> After all, we are almost half way to Christmas.
> 
> I wish you all a nice and productive day.


Hi, Ron:
Thanks for the nice response.  
I do understand how the weather affects people differently. One good thing about the internet is that you get to know so many people that you never would have had the opportunity to otherwise. I will admit that I used to be a bit more flippant regarding things like that, but among the many other things I have learned from places such as this, it is that others have different reactions to heat and cold and I am quite respectful of that. The climate that I am in is something that I am comfortable in, but I realize it isn't for everyone. As I get older (I am going to hit the big five-o in a couple of months!) I find aches and pains that I never had before. Certain days I feel like the life is sucked out of me. For myself, the humidity kills me more than anything. Perhaps that is why I like the dry cold so much.

I am glad you like my morning ramblings. On days such as this, when things are moving slow, I wonder if I should even write, but I like to check in and map out the day a bit, and many times I find something to ramble on a bit about. Writing here has helped me focus on what needs to be done each day and it is amazing how spending a little time here can keep me moving and organized.

I'll be here writing as long as you all keep on reading. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Finish Line is In Sight*
> 
> I can almost see the finish line. It is a good place to be. This job has been going so slowly it seems, but I have tried to be extra careful and take my time and get everything just right. It feels odd not to work at my usual pace. I fight the feeling that I am slacking, but there is a part of me that knows better and I am just being thorough so that I don't miss anything. This is important.
> 
> I watch the days tick off of the calendar and it is hard to believe that we are almost half way to Christmas. Where did the last six months go? It seems like only yesterday I was reading on my Facebook how everyone was complaining about how cold it was out and the snow. Now I am reading about how everyone is hot. My heart goes out to those who are enduring the heat and humidity. That is one thing I really don't miss at all about Chicago. The heat to me is more debilitating that the cold. My philosophy being that you can always put another layer of clothing on to warm up, but once you are down to nothing and still sweating, you are kind of stuck.
> 
> I feel bad for those who have shops with no cooling in them either. I remember the days when I lived in Oak Lawn and I was working in either Cari's garage or my own and the sawdust would stick to you as you cut. And the sweat would drip on your pieces. It was not a fun place to be.
> 
> I am fortunate here, as the weather is very moderate. It is nice and cool this morning, and although it rained last night, the clouds are now thinning and it is brightening up. I expect it will be another nice day.
> 
> I finished the painting on the figures last evening. They are all ready for their stands. I will be making them this morning, and they will need to probably dry overnight before I am able to paint and glue them. I want to take pictures of the process too, and I am debating how many I will use for the pattern. I want the instructions to be easy to follow.
> 
> I'll be making the smaller skating pond today, too. I am thinking that instead of the polyester batting around it for the 'snow', I will use the Sno-Tex product that I used on the bridge. I think that will look nice and be easy to explain.
> 
> I also need to check at my bag supplier and find appropriate sized bags for the set. I want them to be packaged nice so they look professional. The nice thing about working with this company is that they are all for self-promotion. Anything that I send to them can have my own contact information on it however I wish it to be. It is refreshing to work with a company that has no restrictions for a change. It increases my opportunity to bring new customers to my own site and expand my customer base.
> 
> So that is about all for today. If all goes well, I will be shipping the entire package out on Monday. My deadline for having it to them was the 27th of this month, so I will be a couple of weeks ahead of things. I will have the weekend to go over everything again and make any necessary changes before I ship it out. That will do fine.
> 
> Slowing down is good sometimes. All the while I am working on these projects, I am thinking of more ideas for scrolling. Kind of organizing my next steps. Once this is behind me, I will be able to hit the ground running and hopefully have several new things for the July deadline for the catalog. So I am multi-tasking after all.
> 
> After all, we are almost half way to Christmas.
> 
> I wish you all a nice and productive day.


Count me in also, I do enjoy your blogs and your upbeat attitude. Normally I stay up late and get up late but since I started on doubling my workshop addition, I have been waking up earlier and earlier and going to bed earlier as well. I read the papers, have my coffee, breakfast and then read your blog on my Iphone. I don't normally get on the computer till evening or when I'm taking a break. My addition is nearly complete. I have a little bit of insulation to put up still, move equipment into the new room, organize and reorganize again, paint the exterior then I'm done! Oops, forgot the air/heat unit to install as well.(might as well work comfortably)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Finish Line is In Sight*
> 
> I can almost see the finish line. It is a good place to be. This job has been going so slowly it seems, but I have tried to be extra careful and take my time and get everything just right. It feels odd not to work at my usual pace. I fight the feeling that I am slacking, but there is a part of me that knows better and I am just being thorough so that I don't miss anything. This is important.
> 
> I watch the days tick off of the calendar and it is hard to believe that we are almost half way to Christmas. Where did the last six months go? It seems like only yesterday I was reading on my Facebook how everyone was complaining about how cold it was out and the snow. Now I am reading about how everyone is hot. My heart goes out to those who are enduring the heat and humidity. That is one thing I really don't miss at all about Chicago. The heat to me is more debilitating that the cold. My philosophy being that you can always put another layer of clothing on to warm up, but once you are down to nothing and still sweating, you are kind of stuck.
> 
> I feel bad for those who have shops with no cooling in them either. I remember the days when I lived in Oak Lawn and I was working in either Cari's garage or my own and the sawdust would stick to you as you cut. And the sweat would drip on your pieces. It was not a fun place to be.
> 
> I am fortunate here, as the weather is very moderate. It is nice and cool this morning, and although it rained last night, the clouds are now thinning and it is brightening up. I expect it will be another nice day.
> 
> I finished the painting on the figures last evening. They are all ready for their stands. I will be making them this morning, and they will need to probably dry overnight before I am able to paint and glue them. I want to take pictures of the process too, and I am debating how many I will use for the pattern. I want the instructions to be easy to follow.
> 
> I'll be making the smaller skating pond today, too. I am thinking that instead of the polyester batting around it for the 'snow', I will use the Sno-Tex product that I used on the bridge. I think that will look nice and be easy to explain.
> 
> I also need to check at my bag supplier and find appropriate sized bags for the set. I want them to be packaged nice so they look professional. The nice thing about working with this company is that they are all for self-promotion. Anything that I send to them can have my own contact information on it however I wish it to be. It is refreshing to work with a company that has no restrictions for a change. It increases my opportunity to bring new customers to my own site and expand my customer base.
> 
> So that is about all for today. If all goes well, I will be shipping the entire package out on Monday. My deadline for having it to them was the 27th of this month, so I will be a couple of weeks ahead of things. I will have the weekend to go over everything again and make any necessary changes before I ship it out. That will do fine.
> 
> Slowing down is good sometimes. All the while I am working on these projects, I am thinking of more ideas for scrolling. Kind of organizing my next steps. Once this is behind me, I will be able to hit the ground running and hopefully have several new things for the July deadline for the catalog. So I am multi-tasking after all.
> 
> After all, we are almost half way to Christmas.
> 
> I wish you all a nice and productive day.


I can't wait to see how your shop looks, Erwin! It sounds like it will be an awesome place for you to work in. I hope you do a blog about it and show us what you did. Even if you didn't take pictures along the way, I am sure others would also be interested in seeing the final project. I am happy you are going to put a/c in it too. It is so humid and hot where you are it is probably an absolutely necessity.

Thanks as always for the support. Your are a great friend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Finishing Up*

Well, I am still finishing up some things on that skating pond pattern. I know, I know! You are probably all quite tired of hearing about it. Imagine what I am feeling with working on it so long!

I made the stands for the figures yesterday and did a final going over of all the paint. I did any necessary touch ups and applied several coats of clear matte spray over them. They do look nice.

I went to pick up the mail, and there in my mailbox was the current catalog from the Artists Club. In looking through it and all its cute and fun painting ideas, I couldn't help but think that in a couple of months I will see my own work in there. Why does it terrify me so?

I truly don't get it. I have been working with Creative Woodworks for about 15 years now. I have had hundreds of project published not only with them, but with a handful of other publications also. I am not understanding why this is so different.

In trying to think this through, I am thinking that it is a combination of things that make me feel this way. I don't think it is all because I lack self-confidence. I do like this project or I wouldn't have sought so hard to get it out there so people could see it. Perhaps it is because I look at all the names of the "famous" painting pattern designers who are represented in that catalog - many with whom I have learned to paint by using their patterns - and I am a bit star struck to be in their company. Another thing that may be contributing to the anxiety that I feel is all the prior obstacles that I have had with this project over the last year and a half. It has been a series of ups and downs and there is a small part inside of me that is a bit a afraid to get my hopes up about it. I suppose it is a defense mechanism on my part.

Part of me feels that if mistakes are made, it will ruin my chances to have future projects considered by this company. I really like this part of my work and want to continue in this direction too. Another part of me feels that I DID cover the bases and I am giving them a complete package that hopefully the public will enjoy. I can spend a month thinking of the pros and cons I suppose.

Yesterday when I was going over the final check of the pieces, I noticed that I didn't paint the side of the upper arm of one of the skaters. What the heck is that and how did I miss it? When you paint figures like this, you typically wrap the color around so that the sides match the front of the piece, and here I not only base coated the piece, but all the shading and finishing painting was done and the one area had raw wood looking out at me. YIKES! What's that all about?

It was easy enough to fix, mind you, but had I not been so paranoid and re-checked everything, it may have gotten by me. It made me go over everything once again and make sure everything was just so.

I then cut the smaller pond out and was ready to finish it, but in looking at it, I decided that it wasn't big enough. I initially wanted it to fit in an envelope that would fit a normal size piece of paper, but it just seemed too small and crowded. I wound up re-cutting it and it will be slightly bigger. Then I thought about it and wondered again why I was so set on that size. Envelopes come in all sizes and it shouldn't be a problem to find packaging that fits. I think I just have to relax.

The packet will be written and finished up by today. I want to take a final set of pictures too before I glue the pieces to the stands. At least making the stands went smoothly and without incident. 

I apologize for going on about this project. As you can see, it has kind of consumed me for some strange reason. In many ways, it is one of the most difficult things that I have accomplished. I feel as if I have never been published before and it reminds me of when I just started out.

Perhaps it is a good thing to go through this. In order to grow as a designer and an artist, we all need to get out of our comfort zone and try something new. I am certainly out of my comfort zone here and it has reminded me of what the many others who are submitting for the first time must feel. It is quite a reality check.

But I am 'almost there'. The box WILL go out on Monday and I will get on with new and exciting designs and the world will be good again. Once it is on its way, it will be out of my hands and I will let what will happen, happen. It does anyway. Whether the project fails or succeeds, at least I will know in my heart that I gave it my best shot. And isn't that all that any of us could do? The rest will be up to fate.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Finishing Up*
> 
> Well, I am still finishing up some things on that skating pond pattern. I know, I know! You are probably all quite tired of hearing about it. Imagine what I am feeling with working on it so long!
> 
> I made the stands for the figures yesterday and did a final going over of all the paint. I did any necessary touch ups and applied several coats of clear matte spray over them. They do look nice.
> 
> I went to pick up the mail, and there in my mailbox was the current catalog from the Artists Club. In looking through it and all its cute and fun painting ideas, I couldn't help but think that in a couple of months I will see my own work in there. Why does it terrify me so?
> 
> I truly don't get it. I have been working with Creative Woodworks for about 15 years now. I have had hundreds of project published not only with them, but with a handful of other publications also. I am not understanding why this is so different.
> 
> In trying to think this through, I am thinking that it is a combination of things that make me feel this way. I don't think it is all because I lack self-confidence. I do like this project or I wouldn't have sought so hard to get it out there so people could see it. Perhaps it is because I look at all the names of the "famous" painting pattern designers who are represented in that catalog - many with whom I have learned to paint by using their patterns - and I am a bit star struck to be in their company. Another thing that may be contributing to the anxiety that I feel is all the prior obstacles that I have had with this project over the last year and a half. It has been a series of ups and downs and there is a small part inside of me that is a bit a afraid to get my hopes up about it. I suppose it is a defense mechanism on my part.
> 
> Part of me feels that if mistakes are made, it will ruin my chances to have future projects considered by this company. I really like this part of my work and want to continue in this direction too. Another part of me feels that I DID cover the bases and I am giving them a complete package that hopefully the public will enjoy. I can spend a month thinking of the pros and cons I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday when I was going over the final check of the pieces, I noticed that I didn't paint the side of the upper arm of one of the skaters. What the heck is that and how did I miss it? When you paint figures like this, you typically wrap the color around so that the sides match the front of the piece, and here I not only base coated the piece, but all the shading and finishing painting was done and the one area had raw wood looking out at me. YIKES! What's that all about?
> 
> It was easy enough to fix, mind you, but had I not been so paranoid and re-checked everything, it may have gotten by me. It made me go over everything once again and make sure everything was just so.
> 
> I then cut the smaller pond out and was ready to finish it, but in looking at it, I decided that it wasn't big enough. I initially wanted it to fit in an envelope that would fit a normal size piece of paper, but it just seemed too small and crowded. I wound up re-cutting it and it will be slightly bigger. Then I thought about it and wondered again why I was so set on that size. Envelopes come in all sizes and it shouldn't be a problem to find packaging that fits. I think I just have to relax.
> 
> The packet will be written and finished up by today. I want to take a final set of pictures too before I glue the pieces to the stands. At least making the stands went smoothly and without incident.
> 
> I apologize for going on about this project. As you can see, it has kind of consumed me for some strange reason. In many ways, it is one of the most difficult things that I have accomplished. I feel as if I have never been published before and it reminds me of when I just started out.
> 
> Perhaps it is a good thing to go through this. In order to grow as a designer and an artist, we all need to get out of our comfort zone and try something new. I am certainly out of my comfort zone here and it has reminded me of what the many others who are submitting for the first time must feel. It is quite a reality check.
> 
> But I am 'almost there'. The box WILL go out on Monday and I will get on with new and exciting designs and the world will be good again. Once it is on its way, it will be out of my hands and I will let what will happen, happen. It does anyway. Whether the project fails or succeeds, at least I will know in my heart that I gave it my best shot. And isn't that all that any of us could do? The rest will be up to fate.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


ok sheila, listen close now…you need help…your in spaz overload…you need another vacation…go to the beach..take a bucket and little shovel..and make some castles…build a sand castle city….nope that wont work, you will want to make a wooden set out of it…yikes..i dont know if there is a cure…..LOL…you just might be stuck in that i want it to be perfect world….lol..you will be alright…the pond project is your big baby, and you probably wont have peace until it launches and you see what it will do…so us who love and support you will be along for this ride too…until then…lets have some hot chocolate and cookies…and maybe some pizza…and then some lasagna…lol…can you see where this is going…until then…have a great day…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Finishing Up*
> 
> Well, I am still finishing up some things on that skating pond pattern. I know, I know! You are probably all quite tired of hearing about it. Imagine what I am feeling with working on it so long!
> 
> I made the stands for the figures yesterday and did a final going over of all the paint. I did any necessary touch ups and applied several coats of clear matte spray over them. They do look nice.
> 
> I went to pick up the mail, and there in my mailbox was the current catalog from the Artists Club. In looking through it and all its cute and fun painting ideas, I couldn't help but think that in a couple of months I will see my own work in there. Why does it terrify me so?
> 
> I truly don't get it. I have been working with Creative Woodworks for about 15 years now. I have had hundreds of project published not only with them, but with a handful of other publications also. I am not understanding why this is so different.
> 
> In trying to think this through, I am thinking that it is a combination of things that make me feel this way. I don't think it is all because I lack self-confidence. I do like this project or I wouldn't have sought so hard to get it out there so people could see it. Perhaps it is because I look at all the names of the "famous" painting pattern designers who are represented in that catalog - many with whom I have learned to paint by using their patterns - and I am a bit star struck to be in their company. Another thing that may be contributing to the anxiety that I feel is all the prior obstacles that I have had with this project over the last year and a half. It has been a series of ups and downs and there is a small part inside of me that is a bit a afraid to get my hopes up about it. I suppose it is a defense mechanism on my part.
> 
> Part of me feels that if mistakes are made, it will ruin my chances to have future projects considered by this company. I really like this part of my work and want to continue in this direction too. Another part of me feels that I DID cover the bases and I am giving them a complete package that hopefully the public will enjoy. I can spend a month thinking of the pros and cons I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday when I was going over the final check of the pieces, I noticed that I didn't paint the side of the upper arm of one of the skaters. What the heck is that and how did I miss it? When you paint figures like this, you typically wrap the color around so that the sides match the front of the piece, and here I not only base coated the piece, but all the shading and finishing painting was done and the one area had raw wood looking out at me. YIKES! What's that all about?
> 
> It was easy enough to fix, mind you, but had I not been so paranoid and re-checked everything, it may have gotten by me. It made me go over everything once again and make sure everything was just so.
> 
> I then cut the smaller pond out and was ready to finish it, but in looking at it, I decided that it wasn't big enough. I initially wanted it to fit in an envelope that would fit a normal size piece of paper, but it just seemed too small and crowded. I wound up re-cutting it and it will be slightly bigger. Then I thought about it and wondered again why I was so set on that size.  Envelopes come in all sizes and it shouldn't be a problem to find packaging that fits. I think I just have to relax.
> 
> The packet will be written and finished up by today. I want to take a final set of pictures too before I glue the pieces to the stands. At least making the stands went smoothly and without incident.
> 
> I apologize for going on about this project. As you can see, it has kind of consumed me for some strange reason. In many ways, it is one of the most difficult things that I have accomplished. I feel as if I have never been published before and it reminds me of when I just started out.
> 
> Perhaps it is a good thing to go through this. In order to grow as a designer and an artist, we all need to get out of our comfort zone and try something new. I am certainly out of my comfort zone here and it has reminded me of what the many others who are submitting for the first time must feel. It is quite a reality check.
> 
> But I am 'almost there'. The box WILL go out on Monday and I will get on with new and exciting designs and the world will be good again. Once it is on its way, it will be out of my hands and I will let what will happen, happen. It does anyway. Whether the project fails or succeeds, at least I will know in my heart that I gave it my best shot. And isn't that all that any of us could do? The rest will be up to fate.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Aww, Grizz!!! Thanks! (((HUGS))))


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Finishing Up*
> 
> Well, I am still finishing up some things on that skating pond pattern. I know, I know! You are probably all quite tired of hearing about it. Imagine what I am feeling with working on it so long!
> 
> I made the stands for the figures yesterday and did a final going over of all the paint. I did any necessary touch ups and applied several coats of clear matte spray over them. They do look nice.
> 
> I went to pick up the mail, and there in my mailbox was the current catalog from the Artists Club. In looking through it and all its cute and fun painting ideas, I couldn't help but think that in a couple of months I will see my own work in there. Why does it terrify me so?
> 
> I truly don't get it. I have been working with Creative Woodworks for about 15 years now. I have had hundreds of project published not only with them, but with a handful of other publications also. I am not understanding why this is so different.
> 
> In trying to think this through, I am thinking that it is a combination of things that make me feel this way. I don't think it is all because I lack self-confidence. I do like this project or I wouldn't have sought so hard to get it out there so people could see it. Perhaps it is because I look at all the names of the "famous" painting pattern designers who are represented in that catalog - many with whom I have learned to paint by using their patterns - and I am a bit star struck to be in their company. Another thing that may be contributing to the anxiety that I feel is all the prior obstacles that I have had with this project over the last year and a half. It has been a series of ups and downs and there is a small part inside of me that is a bit a afraid to get my hopes up about it. I suppose it is a defense mechanism on my part.
> 
> Part of me feels that if mistakes are made, it will ruin my chances to have future projects considered by this company. I really like this part of my work and want to continue in this direction too. Another part of me feels that I DID cover the bases and I am giving them a complete package that hopefully the public will enjoy. I can spend a month thinking of the pros and cons I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday when I was going over the final check of the pieces, I noticed that I didn't paint the side of the upper arm of one of the skaters. What the heck is that and how did I miss it? When you paint figures like this, you typically wrap the color around so that the sides match the front of the piece, and here I not only base coated the piece, but all the shading and finishing painting was done and the one area had raw wood looking out at me. YIKES! What's that all about?
> 
> It was easy enough to fix, mind you, but had I not been so paranoid and re-checked everything, it may have gotten by me. It made me go over everything once again and make sure everything was just so.
> 
> I then cut the smaller pond out and was ready to finish it, but in looking at it, I decided that it wasn't big enough. I initially wanted it to fit in an envelope that would fit a normal size piece of paper, but it just seemed too small and crowded. I wound up re-cutting it and it will be slightly bigger. Then I thought about it and wondered again why I was so set on that size. Envelopes come in all sizes and it shouldn't be a problem to find packaging that fits. I think I just have to relax.
> 
> The packet will be written and finished up by today. I want to take a final set of pictures too before I glue the pieces to the stands. At least making the stands went smoothly and without incident.
> 
> I apologize for going on about this project. As you can see, it has kind of consumed me for some strange reason. In many ways, it is one of the most difficult things that I have accomplished. I feel as if I have never been published before and it reminds me of when I just started out.
> 
> Perhaps it is a good thing to go through this. In order to grow as a designer and an artist, we all need to get out of our comfort zone and try something new. I am certainly out of my comfort zone here and it has reminded me of what the many others who are submitting for the first time must feel. It is quite a reality check.
> 
> But I am 'almost there'. The box WILL go out on Monday and I will get on with new and exciting designs and the world will be good again. Once it is on its way, it will be out of my hands and I will let what will happen, happen. It does anyway. Whether the project fails or succeeds, at least I will know in my heart that I gave it my best shot. And isn't that all that any of us could do? The rest will be up to fate.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Almost there? 
Almost there?
Almost there is the story of art everywhere. I have often found myself when blogging the build of some projects debating whether or not to even post some daily installments because there just isn't too much to show when I'm almost there. So I know what you mean. You begin a project. There gets to a point where it seems things just fly by. Then you get to that almost there stage. It is this stage where things low down to a crawl. Now, for the person doing the project, it's business as usual. For others though, they may try to figure out if you've gone to sleep or something. It's those final touches that make a project. It takes time to get them just right. Until they are just right though, then the project just isn't right. 
Then eventually though, it will all work out just right. You'll be able to step back, look at it, and declare, DONE! Then, and only then, will you be happy with it. This is the madness that goes on when one is trying to create art. 
So do not fret Sheila. By being almost there so much, you are proving yourself as the artist that you are. 
I hope you do the same thing I like to do though. When I go from almost there, to done, I like to admire. When it is finally done, before I share photos with the rest of the workd, I take time to drink it in. I fix me a cup of coffe. I light me a smoke. Then I sit down and just take in the work that I have completed. After my coffee is drank, my cigarette smoked, and the smile is there, then it is truly time to share it with the rest of the world.
Then I start fretting over the next project. 
And the whole mess starts all over again.
Till, 
it's almost there.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Done!*

Well, I am really happy that one is finally under my belt. the good thing is that I actually had fun finishing up. In looking at the finished project, I don't know why it was so intimidating to me. Compared to the original set, it is quite pared down and simple. But I still think it has its charms and perhaps it won't be quite as overwhelming to others as it would be to do the entire set. It is actually kind of nice this size.

On the plus side, pretty much everything went without a hitch. Finishing up the stands was simple and everything fit together perfectly. They are stable and hold the figures nicely. I didn't even need to finish sand the bottom of them.

I needed to cut the pond piece twice, but that is only because I decided to make it slightly larger. I have a bag supplier here in Canada that has endless sizes of so many bags and packaging items that I am not limited to a certain size and I thought I would give the little skaters a bit of breathing room and a couple more square inches of pond space than I initially planned. The adjustment proved to be just the thing and I think that it will make a nice little vignette that could easily fit on a mantle, under the tree, or be used as a centerpiece on the table. How nice this would look too with a round pond set on a lazy susan. There are many different possibilities.

I took a picture last night of the finished smaller set. Although I will re-shoot it for the pattern packet with some better lighting, at least you will get the jest of it here:










In order to keep the set smaller and as simple as possible, I decided to place snow banks around the pond instead of using the polyester batting. I used the same Sno-Tex that I used for the little bridge and on the base of the figures to do this. It brushes on quite easily, and dries to a hard and durable finish. Since Sno-Tex is needed for the figures anyway, there isn't an additional cost for the customers, and it looks great.

I may add a light brush-on coating of fine shimmer here and there on the pond and snow. I think it will look more like ice that way. Other than that, it is just about ready to go.

Today's plan is to do the final write up on the instructions. I don't find that intimidating at all and think that it will go quickly. There were many minor improvements that I made in making this and I took notes along the was as to how I wanted to change things from the original. It is a chance to make things clearer and easier for people to follow.

I have guarded hopes for this little set to do well. As I said before, if it doesn't do well through this venue, it won't do well anywhere. The timing will be perfect too. The catalog which it will be in is due to be out the beginning of September, just as people are starting to think of the holidays and their autumn crafting.

This may sound odd, but I think that I am very happy that the set was pared down to this size. Whether the other pieces ever make it to market or not, I think this is a fine representation and a cute set. I think that if the entire set was offered, it would scare off too many people both with the price and also the amount of work involved in making it. Also, at a cost of approximately $20 for the kit (which is what I am told it will run at) it is much more economical for someone to get it to paint for someone special, or even keep for themselves.

As for me, I am happy that I have the full set. The few that I have made have found very well-deserving homes where hopefully they will be appreciated and cherished for many years to come. They will be even more special I hope.

All in all, it is a very happy ending to this chapter in my designing life. It is as if my job as a designer of this set is complete and now there is nothing to do but sit back and see how it is received. I may sound silly, but in a way, it reminds me of how a film maker or musician must feel when they finally finish a project. There comes a time when they relinquish it to marketing and it is no longer in their control and all they can do is step back and observe.

I have invested a lot of myself in this little set. The cherished memories of my grandparent's house and their tree and their own little skating pond set with the painted lead figures comes to mind whenever I see this. In a way, I did it for them. Perhaps that is why it was so important for me to have it be seen and be successful. My grandparents are both gone now, but I will always have these good memories of time spent with them on the holidays. Hopefully too, by creating this project for others to make, there will be others that will be able to make their own memories with their own children and grand children that are filled with as much love and happiness as mine are.

It isn't about the money. It is about bringing happiness and smiles and good feelings to others. (Remember Erwin and Edith's grand children?) I hope to create stories and memories like they had with their grand children a hundred times over. Nothing compares to that, as far as I am concerned. To me, that is what being a designer is all about.

Have a great day and create something wonderful!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Done!*
> 
> Well, I am really happy that one is finally under my belt. the good thing is that I actually had fun finishing up. In looking at the finished project, I don't know why it was so intimidating to me. Compared to the original set, it is quite pared down and simple. But I still think it has its charms and perhaps it won't be quite as overwhelming to others as it would be to do the entire set. It is actually kind of nice this size.
> 
> On the plus side, pretty much everything went without a hitch. Finishing up the stands was simple and everything fit together perfectly. They are stable and hold the figures nicely. I didn't even need to finish sand the bottom of them.
> 
> I needed to cut the pond piece twice, but that is only because I decided to make it slightly larger. I have a bag supplier here in Canada that has endless sizes of so many bags and packaging items that I am not limited to a certain size and I thought I would give the little skaters a bit of breathing room and a couple more square inches of pond space than I initially planned. The adjustment proved to be just the thing and I think that it will make a nice little vignette that could easily fit on a mantle, under the tree, or be used as a centerpiece on the table. How nice this would look too with a round pond set on a lazy susan. There are many different possibilities.
> 
> I took a picture last night of the finished smaller set. Although I will re-shoot it for the pattern packet with some better lighting, at least you will get the jest of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep the set smaller and as simple as possible, I decided to place snow banks around the pond instead of using the polyester batting. I used the same Sno-Tex that I used for the little bridge and on the base of the figures to do this. It brushes on quite easily, and dries to a hard and durable finish. Since Sno-Tex is needed for the figures anyway, there isn't an additional cost for the customers, and it looks great.
> 
> I may add a light brush-on coating of fine shimmer here and there on the pond and snow. I think it will look more like ice that way. Other than that, it is just about ready to go.
> 
> Today's plan is to do the final write up on the instructions. I don't find that intimidating at all and think that it will go quickly. There were many minor improvements that I made in making this and I took notes along the was as to how I wanted to change things from the original. It is a chance to make things clearer and easier for people to follow.
> 
> I have guarded hopes for this little set to do well. As I said before, if it doesn't do well through this venue, it won't do well anywhere. The timing will be perfect too. The catalog which it will be in is due to be out the beginning of September, just as people are starting to think of the holidays and their autumn crafting.
> 
> This may sound odd, but I think that I am very happy that the set was pared down to this size. Whether the other pieces ever make it to market or not, I think this is a fine representation and a cute set. I think that if the entire set was offered, it would scare off too many people both with the price and also the amount of work involved in making it. Also, at a cost of approximately $20 for the kit (which is what I am told it will run at) it is much more economical for someone to get it to paint for someone special, or even keep for themselves.
> 
> As for me, I am happy that I have the full set. The few that I have made have found very well-deserving homes where hopefully they will be appreciated and cherished for many years to come. They will be even more special I hope.
> 
> All in all, it is a very happy ending to this chapter in my designing life. It is as if my job as a designer of this set is complete and now there is nothing to do but sit back and see how it is received. I may sound silly, but in a way, it reminds me of how a film maker or musician must feel when they finally finish a project. There comes a time when they relinquish it to marketing and it is no longer in their control and all they can do is step back and observe.
> 
> I have invested a lot of myself in this little set. The cherished memories of my grandparent's house and their tree and their own little skating pond set with the painted lead figures comes to mind whenever I see this. In a way, I did it for them. Perhaps that is why it was so important for me to have it be seen and be successful. My grandparents are both gone now, but I will always have these good memories of time spent with them on the holidays. Hopefully too, by creating this project for others to make, there will be others that will be able to make their own memories with their own children and grand children that are filled with as much love and happiness as mine are.
> 
> It isn't about the money. It is about bringing happiness and smiles and good feelings to others. (Remember Erwin and Edith's grand children?) I hope to create stories and memories like they had with their grand children a hundred times over. Nothing compares to that, as far as I am concerned. To me, that is what being a designer is all about.
> 
> Have a great day and create something wonderful!


Gosh, you nearly brought tears to my eyes when you mentioned my grand children and the flood of memories that came along with it. You are so right in that nothing compares to the good times and joys shared when you do simple things with your grand children. It doesn't feel like I contributed a lot to give memories to them but my daughter told me that they are still talking about it so it must have made a huge impression upon them! Thanks again!

The reduced pond scene is adorable and the painting is perfect for the set! I can find no faults!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Done!*
> 
> Well, I am really happy that one is finally under my belt. the good thing is that I actually had fun finishing up. In looking at the finished project, I don't know why it was so intimidating to me. Compared to the original set, it is quite pared down and simple. But I still think it has its charms and perhaps it won't be quite as overwhelming to others as it would be to do the entire set. It is actually kind of nice this size.
> 
> On the plus side, pretty much everything went without a hitch. Finishing up the stands was simple and everything fit together perfectly. They are stable and hold the figures nicely. I didn't even need to finish sand the bottom of them.
> 
> I needed to cut the pond piece twice, but that is only because I decided to make it slightly larger. I have a bag supplier here in Canada that has endless sizes of so many bags and packaging items that I am not limited to a certain size and I thought I would give the little skaters a bit of breathing room and a couple more square inches of pond space than I initially planned. The adjustment proved to be just the thing and I think that it will make a nice little vignette that could easily fit on a mantle, under the tree, or be used as a centerpiece on the table. How nice this would look too with a round pond set on a lazy susan. There are many different possibilities.
> 
> I took a picture last night of the finished smaller set. Although I will re-shoot it for the pattern packet with some better lighting, at least you will get the jest of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep the set smaller and as simple as possible, I decided to place snow banks around the pond instead of using the polyester batting. I used the same Sno-Tex that I used for the little bridge and on the base of the figures to do this. It brushes on quite easily, and dries to a hard and durable finish. Since Sno-Tex is needed for the figures anyway, there isn't an additional cost for the customers, and it looks great.
> 
> I may add a light brush-on coating of fine shimmer here and there on the pond and snow. I think it will look more like ice that way. Other than that, it is just about ready to go.
> 
> Today's plan is to do the final write up on the instructions. I don't find that intimidating at all and think that it will go quickly. There were many minor improvements that I made in making this and I took notes along the was as to how I wanted to change things from the original. It is a chance to make things clearer and easier for people to follow.
> 
> I have guarded hopes for this little set to do well. As I said before, if it doesn't do well through this venue, it won't do well anywhere. The timing will be perfect too. The catalog which it will be in is due to be out the beginning of September, just as people are starting to think of the holidays and their autumn crafting.
> 
> This may sound odd, but I think that I am very happy that the set was pared down to this size. Whether the other pieces ever make it to market or not, I think this is a fine representation and a cute set. I think that if the entire set was offered, it would scare off too many people both with the price and also the amount of work involved in making it. Also, at a cost of approximately $20 for the kit (which is what I am told it will run at) it is much more economical for someone to get it to paint for someone special, or even keep for themselves.
> 
> As for me, I am happy that I have the full set. The few that I have made have found very well-deserving homes where hopefully they will be appreciated and cherished for many years to come. They will be even more special I hope.
> 
> All in all, it is a very happy ending to this chapter in my designing life. It is as if my job as a designer of this set is complete and now there is nothing to do but sit back and see how it is received. I may sound silly, but in a way, it reminds me of how a film maker or musician must feel when they finally finish a project. There comes a time when they relinquish it to marketing and it is no longer in their control and all they can do is step back and observe.
> 
> I have invested a lot of myself in this little set. The cherished memories of my grandparent's house and their tree and their own little skating pond set with the painted lead figures comes to mind whenever I see this. In a way, I did it for them. Perhaps that is why it was so important for me to have it be seen and be successful. My grandparents are both gone now, but I will always have these good memories of time spent with them on the holidays. Hopefully too, by creating this project for others to make, there will be others that will be able to make their own memories with their own children and grand children that are filled with as much love and happiness as mine are.
> 
> It isn't about the money. It is about bringing happiness and smiles and good feelings to others. (Remember Erwin and Edith's grand children?) I hope to create stories and memories like they had with their grand children a hundred times over. Nothing compares to that, as far as I am concerned. To me, that is what being a designer is all about.
> 
> Have a great day and create something wonderful!


Hi Sheila,
The reward for making anyone happy is the happy feeling you got in return. Like myself, the gratitude I got from those people who received boxes from me are memories I can't forget… remembering how I was a part of their lives. I know how kind of you to share your skills with those kids. Keep it up.
God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Switching Gears*

After working on something that has consumed me so much for the past several days, it seems strange to finally have it completed. Even though the time I had spent on the previous project was really only about a week, it seems quite a bit longer because of the hard time I was having with it.

Someone said the other day how they like to just sit back and admire their finished projects for a bit after they are done, and I find myself kind of doing that. Even though I had completed a much larger set last year, I think I am training my mind to accept this newer and smaller version.

I did opt with putting a coat of fine glitter glaze on the pond and snow banks under the skaters yesterday. This isn't the kind of glitter that you used in kindergarten, it is a very finely ground breed that is suspended in a clear acrylic base. It gives a subtle iridescent shimmer that ice has and after brushing on a single coat of it, I was satisfied. I didn't re-take any of the pictures, as it is so subtle that you would not see the difference, but it was a nice final touch that brought the piece to completion.

The day was warm and sunny and pleasant yesterday. It was lower 80's F (about 26 C) and there was a gentle breeze. My partner's parents had an anniversary on Thursday and we went out on Friday night to celebrate it with a fine dinner. As a gift to them, we decided to detail their SUV, as they were looking for a place to have it done. We felt it was better than giving a gift of something that would sit around and gather dust.

They own a Ford Escape that is about four years old and they maintain it properly, but it needed a good cleaning and freshening up. Originally, we had planned to do it today, but the forecast was calling for showers and yesterday was just beautiful. It was one of those times to take advantage of the day.

We headed over there with our Rigid shop vac and bucket of cleaners and spent a couple of hours giving it a complete going over. It was kind of fun actually. They live on a hill across the main highway overlooking the ocean and it was fun to visit and it made us happy to see how much they enjoyed it. More then once they said how hard it would have been for them to climb into and around the vehicle to clean it. They are both getting a bit older and Keith's mom and dad both have knee problems. It was nice to do something for them that they really did appreciate. They spent almost the entire time we were cleaning sitting out with us and chatting, and I feel like they liked that part of the gift as much as the cleaning. I know I enjoyed it.

When we were finished, the car looked showroom new. It really made them happy. It was the perfect gift for them, as they have just about anything they want. After we were done with the explorer, I did a quick vacuum of my own car and cleaned it inside and out. I hadn't done a thorough job on it since before we went to the US.

All in all it was a great day of changing gears. We came home tired and got some sun, fresh air and exercise too. And we made some people very happy.

Getting away like that once in a while is good for the soul. You don't have to sit on a beach and drink iced tea to feel relaxed. There are many ways to clear your mind and refresh.

The next few weeks, I hopefully will kick into high gear with the last of my Christmas designing for the catalogs. Of course I will be making more holiday stuff for my own site, but the deadline for the big fall catalog that comes out the beginning of September is in a few weeks at the beginning of July. It will be my chance to get those patterns out that people can use for their craft fair projects and such, and is traditionally one of the most important catalogs of the year for me.

I am tying up loose ends on my patterns today. I still need to write the instructions for the shell candle tray I designed the week before last (it seems longer ago than that!) Then tomorrow I will send off this project once and for all to the Artist's Club.

It is overcast today, but still and calm out. I am happy that I took my day in the sun yesterday. Sometimes you just have to let nature dictate your schedule.

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Switching Gears*
> 
> After working on something that has consumed me so much for the past several days, it seems strange to finally have it completed. Even though the time I had spent on the previous project was really only about a week, it seems quite a bit longer because of the hard time I was having with it.
> 
> Someone said the other day how they like to just sit back and admire their finished projects for a bit after they are done, and I find myself kind of doing that. Even though I had completed a much larger set last year, I think I am training my mind to accept this newer and smaller version.
> 
> I did opt with putting a coat of fine glitter glaze on the pond and snow banks under the skaters yesterday. This isn't the kind of glitter that you used in kindergarten, it is a very finely ground breed that is suspended in a clear acrylic base. It gives a subtle iridescent shimmer that ice has and after brushing on a single coat of it, I was satisfied. I didn't re-take any of the pictures, as it is so subtle that you would not see the difference, but it was a nice final touch that brought the piece to completion.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny and pleasant yesterday. It was lower 80's F (about 26 C) and there was a gentle breeze. My partner's parents had an anniversary on Thursday and we went out on Friday night to celebrate it with a fine dinner. As a gift to them, we decided to detail their SUV, as they were looking for a place to have it done. We felt it was better than giving a gift of something that would sit around and gather dust.
> 
> They own a Ford Escape that is about four years old and they maintain it properly, but it needed a good cleaning and freshening up. Originally, we had planned to do it today, but the forecast was calling for showers and yesterday was just beautiful. It was one of those times to take advantage of the day.
> 
> We headed over there with our Rigid shop vac and bucket of cleaners and spent a couple of hours giving it a complete going over. It was kind of fun actually. They live on a hill across the main highway overlooking the ocean and it was fun to visit and it made us happy to see how much they enjoyed it. More then once they said how hard it would have been for them to climb into and around the vehicle to clean it. They are both getting a bit older and Keith's mom and dad both have knee problems. It was nice to do something for them that they really did appreciate. They spent almost the entire time we were cleaning sitting out with us and chatting, and I feel like they liked that part of the gift as much as the cleaning. I know I enjoyed it.
> 
> When we were finished, the car looked showroom new. It really made them happy. It was the perfect gift for them, as they have just about anything they want. After we were done with the explorer, I did a quick vacuum of my own car and cleaned it inside and out. I hadn't done a thorough job on it since before we went to the US.
> 
> All in all it was a great day of changing gears. We came home tired and got some sun, fresh air and exercise too. And we made some people very happy.
> 
> Getting away like that once in a while is good for the soul. You don't have to sit on a beach and drink iced tea to feel relaxed. There are many ways to clear your mind and refresh.
> 
> The next few weeks, I hopefully will kick into high gear with the last of my Christmas designing for the catalogs. Of course I will be making more holiday stuff for my own site, but the deadline for the big fall catalog that comes out the beginning of September is in a few weeks at the beginning of July. It will be my chance to get those patterns out that people can use for their craft fair projects and such, and is traditionally one of the most important catalogs of the year for me.
> 
> I am tying up loose ends on my patterns today. I still need to write the instructions for the shell candle tray I designed the week before last (it seems longer ago than that!) Then tomorrow I will send off this project once and for all to the Artist's Club.
> 
> It is overcast today, but still and calm out. I am happy that I took my day in the sun yesterday. Sometimes you just have to let nature dictate your schedule.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Ever now and then you need a change and getting outside enjoying the weather is great . I think you gave Keith parents a great gift detailing there SUV is a chore . We have a Ford explore and know it is not a quick job your going to do it a few minutes.
Happy Anniversary to Keith's parents ! May they have plenty more joyful years .
Wishing you the best of luck with the Artist's Club.
It be overcast today here to today . That is ok I have several projects started in the garage. maybe I can get a few done and off the list . 
Have a productive day , but have fun doing it .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Switching Gears*
> 
> After working on something that has consumed me so much for the past several days, it seems strange to finally have it completed. Even though the time I had spent on the previous project was really only about a week, it seems quite a bit longer because of the hard time I was having with it.
> 
> Someone said the other day how they like to just sit back and admire their finished projects for a bit after they are done, and I find myself kind of doing that. Even though I had completed a much larger set last year, I think I am training my mind to accept this newer and smaller version.
> 
> I did opt with putting a coat of fine glitter glaze on the pond and snow banks under the skaters yesterday. This isn't the kind of glitter that you used in kindergarten, it is a very finely ground breed that is suspended in a clear acrylic base. It gives a subtle iridescent shimmer that ice has and after brushing on a single coat of it, I was satisfied. I didn't re-take any of the pictures, as it is so subtle that you would not see the difference, but it was a nice final touch that brought the piece to completion.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny and pleasant yesterday. It was lower 80's F (about 26 C) and there was a gentle breeze. My partner's parents had an anniversary on Thursday and we went out on Friday night to celebrate it with a fine dinner. As a gift to them, we decided to detail their SUV, as they were looking for a place to have it done. We felt it was better than giving a gift of something that would sit around and gather dust.
> 
> They own a Ford Escape that is about four years old and they maintain it properly, but it needed a good cleaning and freshening up. Originally, we had planned to do it today, but the forecast was calling for showers and yesterday was just beautiful. It was one of those times to take advantage of the day.
> 
> We headed over there with our Rigid shop vac and bucket of cleaners and spent a couple of hours giving it a complete going over. It was kind of fun actually. They live on a hill across the main highway overlooking the ocean and it was fun to visit and it made us happy to see how much they enjoyed it. More then once they said how hard it would have been for them to climb into and around the vehicle to clean it. They are both getting a bit older and Keith's mom and dad both have knee problems. It was nice to do something for them that they really did appreciate. They spent almost the entire time we were cleaning sitting out with us and chatting, and I feel like they liked that part of the gift as much as the cleaning. I know I enjoyed it.
> 
> When we were finished, the car looked showroom new. It really made them happy. It was the perfect gift for them, as they have just about anything they want. After we were done with the explorer, I did a quick vacuum of my own car and cleaned it inside and out. I hadn't done a thorough job on it since before we went to the US.
> 
> All in all it was a great day of changing gears. We came home tired and got some sun, fresh air and exercise too. And we made some people very happy.
> 
> Getting away like that once in a while is good for the soul. You don't have to sit on a beach and drink iced tea to feel relaxed. There are many ways to clear your mind and refresh.
> 
> The next few weeks, I hopefully will kick into high gear with the last of my Christmas designing for the catalogs. Of course I will be making more holiday stuff for my own site, but the deadline for the big fall catalog that comes out the beginning of September is in a few weeks at the beginning of July. It will be my chance to get those patterns out that people can use for their craft fair projects and such, and is traditionally one of the most important catalogs of the year for me.
> 
> I am tying up loose ends on my patterns today. I still need to write the instructions for the shell candle tray I designed the week before last (it seems longer ago than that!) Then tomorrow I will send off this project once and for all to the Artist's Club.
> 
> It is overcast today, but still and calm out. I am happy that I took my day in the sun yesterday. Sometimes you just have to let nature dictate your schedule.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks, Dave:
It was really a nice time. I have always enjoyed cars and doing that kind of work. From my very first car (a little 1976 Mustang 4 cyl. hatchback) I have always had fun keeping it nice and clean and making it look its best. Even though they enjoy our work and there were many things that we could have given them, this was one thing that seemed to be right on target. We were trying to figure out what to get them, as they have everything they could want, and last week his mom was asking what the Ford dealership would charge to do the car. Both of them were very grateful. I think it was quite therapeutic for us too.

I hope you have a good day and have fun with your projects too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Designing at a Variety of Levels*

The day is just starting and already it looks to be a good one. Even though it is kind of gloomy out and raining, I feel good about it and I feel like I am going to accomplish a lot.

Sometimes when we do the most work, we don't seem to have much to show for it - at least on the surface. Planning something out and sorting out the details frequently takes longer than making the projects themselves. At least for me it does.

I have a busy month ahead of me. The next few weeks will be spent working on projects for the early September catalog. Traditionally, that is one of the biggest in terms of mailings. It is the first big introduction of all the new holiday items that people would want to make to sell at upcoming craft shows. Many are returning to their shops at this time of year after summer breaks when the weather is too warm to work and summers' activities take prescient over sawdust. It is definitely one of the biggest times of the year.

As I contemplate what I will be working on for these issues, I realize that the type of designing I do really depends on what time of year it is too. I am not speaking of the obvious holiday designs, but of the difficulty of the designs themselves.

As a designer, it is natural that I would want every item to be a masterpiece. When I first began submitting to magazines and working for wholesalers, I always pushed for a higher and higher level of design. That is fine and should be the way it is, but it comes to a point where there is a need to tone things down a bit so that what I design is more streamlined to make. There are levels of projects that are suitable for different applications and I need to be aware of that.

In thinking about it, I have broken it down to three levels basic levels of projects that are in demand.

First of all, there is a more basic level. These projects are those that are sought after by people who make them to resell. They need to be eye-catching and innovative, and stand out at craft fairs, but they shouldn't be something that is extremely difficult or takes hours to make. Many of them are holiday themed or used for decorations, so they can't be something that is needs to be sold for a great deal of money. The perfect project at this level is something that is quick to make, relatively inexpensive, and able to be produced in quantity.

The next level of project is one that will be made for gifts. This type of project can be a bit more involved, and also take a bit more time to create. Many of these are for personal gifts, so if completing one item took even a couple of days, that would be fine. I find that it is the hobbyist who does woodworking on the weekend and loves to give away their projects to friends and family. They don't mind spending a little extra money or time on making things, as the goal is not monetary, but rather the satisfaction of creating something themselves to offer as a present.

The third level of projects is for the woodworker who creates simply for the joy of creating. They have no intention of selling their what they make, and find the biggest satisfaction in the challenge itself. To those woodworkers, the more detailed and intricate the project, the better. They seek out projects that are beautifully designed and are in no hurry whatsoever to finish them.

Most woodworkers are a mix of two or more of these types, I believe, and there is no set boundaries which define them. And some projects can also fit comfortably into more than one category, depending on many different factors. However, being aware of what my customers will be using the patterns for will help tremendously in deciding just how detailed to make a particular design.

Yesterday my partner Keith made a couple of mini- candle tray designs. These are smaller versions of the trays that I make for the large jar candles and will accommodate both votive candles and tea lights. As I watched him draw, I thought to myself how simple the design was. In my mind, it was almost too simple and lacked a certain amount of detail.

However, I usually keep my thoughts to myself on his designs unless asked, and this time was no different. I went along with my business and did my own thing and he continued to finish the drawing and proceeded to the saw to cut them out.

In a matter of a couple of hours, he was finished, and I was pleasantly surprised at how attractive the two trays were. They were beautiful in their design and simplicity, and looked far better in reality then they did on paper. I am happy for him, because I feel in my heart that they will be good sellers. In my own mind, I admitted to myself that yes, I was wrong.

One of the best things that I found about having a partner is the added dimension that he brings to the business. Working with someone not only adds to the output of the business, but more importantly it adds to the dimension of the business. It allows us to look at things from another 's perspective first hand and inspires us in directions that we would not be able to explore on our own. Given the right formula, it is a wonderful thing for a company and an individual.

Keith's simple, yet beautiful designs got me thinking about the days ahead and which direction I want my own designs to be in. Being aware of your audience is imperative if you are to be successful in selling to them. You need to be able to fill their needs, not just your own need to create, in order to be able to offer them something that they desire. It could make a huge difference in your business.

I appreciate having a partner such as Keith who brings so much to the business. It has done wonders to have a fresh set of eyes and ideas and has helped both directly and indirectly in so many aspects. If anything, it shows me another point of view on many things that I may not have considered in the past, and helps me expand my own thinking.

So with that in mind, I will continue to work on my designs for the upcoming catalog. I am going to try to do things at a variety of levels so that I can have something that will appeal to each of the types of customers I have. It is also much more fun for me as a designer to mix things up and do different things. It keeps me fresh and excited about what I do. And that, I believe , is a good thing.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Designing at a Variety of Levels*
> 
> The day is just starting and already it looks to be a good one. Even though it is kind of gloomy out and raining, I feel good about it and I feel like I am going to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Sometimes when we do the most work, we don't seem to have much to show for it - at least on the surface. Planning something out and sorting out the details frequently takes longer than making the projects themselves. At least for me it does.
> 
> I have a busy month ahead of me. The next few weeks will be spent working on projects for the early September catalog. Traditionally, that is one of the biggest in terms of mailings. It is the first big introduction of all the new holiday items that people would want to make to sell at upcoming craft shows. Many are returning to their shops at this time of year after summer breaks when the weather is too warm to work and summers' activities take prescient over sawdust. It is definitely one of the biggest times of the year.
> 
> As I contemplate what I will be working on for these issues, I realize that the type of designing I do really depends on what time of year it is too. I am not speaking of the obvious holiday designs, but of the difficulty of the designs themselves.
> 
> As a designer, it is natural that I would want every item to be a masterpiece. When I first began submitting to magazines and working for wholesalers, I always pushed for a higher and higher level of design. That is fine and should be the way it is, but it comes to a point where there is a need to tone things down a bit so that what I design is more streamlined to make. There are levels of projects that are suitable for different applications and I need to be aware of that.
> 
> In thinking about it, I have broken it down to three levels basic levels of projects that are in demand.
> 
> First of all, there is a more basic level. These projects are those that are sought after by people who make them to resell. They need to be eye-catching and innovative, and stand out at craft fairs, but they shouldn't be something that is extremely difficult or takes hours to make. Many of them are holiday themed or used for decorations, so they can't be something that is needs to be sold for a great deal of money. The perfect project at this level is something that is quick to make, relatively inexpensive, and able to be produced in quantity.
> 
> The next level of project is one that will be made for gifts. This type of project can be a bit more involved, and also take a bit more time to create. Many of these are for personal gifts, so if completing one item took even a couple of days, that would be fine. I find that it is the hobbyist who does woodworking on the weekend and loves to give away their projects to friends and family. They don't mind spending a little extra money or time on making things, as the goal is not monetary, but rather the satisfaction of creating something themselves to offer as a present.
> 
> The third level of projects is for the woodworker who creates simply for the joy of creating. They have no intention of selling their what they make, and find the biggest satisfaction in the challenge itself. To those woodworkers, the more detailed and intricate the project, the better. They seek out projects that are beautifully designed and are in no hurry whatsoever to finish them.
> 
> Most woodworkers are a mix of two or more of these types, I believe, and there is no set boundaries which define them. And some projects can also fit comfortably into more than one category, depending on many different factors. However, being aware of what my customers will be using the patterns for will help tremendously in deciding just how detailed to make a particular design.
> 
> Yesterday my partner Keith made a couple of mini- candle tray designs. These are smaller versions of the trays that I make for the large jar candles and will accommodate both votive candles and tea lights. As I watched him draw, I thought to myself how simple the design was. In my mind, it was almost too simple and lacked a certain amount of detail.
> 
> However, I usually keep my thoughts to myself on his designs unless asked, and this time was no different. I went along with my business and did my own thing and he continued to finish the drawing and proceeded to the saw to cut them out.
> 
> In a matter of a couple of hours, he was finished, and I was pleasantly surprised at how attractive the two trays were. They were beautiful in their design and simplicity, and looked far better in reality then they did on paper. I am happy for him, because I feel in my heart that they will be good sellers. In my own mind, I admitted to myself that yes, I was wrong.
> 
> One of the best things that I found about having a partner is the added dimension that he brings to the business. Working with someone not only adds to the output of the business, but more importantly it adds to the dimension of the business. It allows us to look at things from another 's perspective first hand and inspires us in directions that we would not be able to explore on our own. Given the right formula, it is a wonderful thing for a company and an individual.
> 
> Keith's simple, yet beautiful designs got me thinking about the days ahead and which direction I want my own designs to be in. Being aware of your audience is imperative if you are to be successful in selling to them. You need to be able to fill their needs, not just your own need to create, in order to be able to offer them something that they desire. It could make a huge difference in your business.
> 
> I appreciate having a partner such as Keith who brings so much to the business. It has done wonders to have a fresh set of eyes and ideas and has helped both directly and indirectly in so many aspects. If anything, it shows me another point of view on many things that I may not have considered in the past, and helps me expand my own thinking.
> 
> So with that in mind, I will continue to work on my designs for the upcoming catalog. I am going to try to do things at a variety of levels so that I can have something that will appeal to each of the types of customers I have. It is also much more fun for me as a designer to mix things up and do different things. It keeps me fresh and excited about what I do. And that, I believe , is a good thing.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


great insight sheila

the hardest part for me in my work

as i live alone

is the amazing joy i feel
when something is revealed along the way

and there is no one to share it with
sure the finished product is shown

but it's the small visions and gifts
i receive that bring so much joy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Designing at a Variety of Levels*
> 
> The day is just starting and already it looks to be a good one. Even though it is kind of gloomy out and raining, I feel good about it and I feel like I am going to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Sometimes when we do the most work, we don't seem to have much to show for it - at least on the surface. Planning something out and sorting out the details frequently takes longer than making the projects themselves. At least for me it does.
> 
> I have a busy month ahead of me. The next few weeks will be spent working on projects for the early September catalog. Traditionally, that is one of the biggest in terms of mailings. It is the first big introduction of all the new holiday items that people would want to make to sell at upcoming craft shows. Many are returning to their shops at this time of year after summer breaks when the weather is too warm to work and summers' activities take prescient over sawdust. It is definitely one of the biggest times of the year.
> 
> As I contemplate what I will be working on for these issues, I realize that the type of designing I do really depends on what time of year it is too. I am not speaking of the obvious holiday designs, but of the difficulty of the designs themselves.
> 
> As a designer, it is natural that I would want every item to be a masterpiece. When I first began submitting to magazines and working for wholesalers, I always pushed for a higher and higher level of design. That is fine and should be the way it is, but it comes to a point where there is a need to tone things down a bit so that what I design is more streamlined to make. There are levels of projects that are suitable for different applications and I need to be aware of that.
> 
> In thinking about it, I have broken it down to three levels basic levels of projects that are in demand.
> 
> First of all, there is a more basic level. These projects are those that are sought after by people who make them to resell. They need to be eye-catching and innovative, and stand out at craft fairs, but they shouldn't be something that is extremely difficult or takes hours to make. Many of them are holiday themed or used for decorations, so they can't be something that is needs to be sold for a great deal of money. The perfect project at this level is something that is quick to make, relatively inexpensive, and able to be produced in quantity.
> 
> The next level of project is one that will be made for gifts. This type of project can be a bit more involved, and also take a bit more time to create. Many of these are for personal gifts, so if completing one item took even a couple of days, that would be fine. I find that it is the hobbyist who does woodworking on the weekend and loves to give away their projects to friends and family. They don't mind spending a little extra money or time on making things, as the goal is not monetary, but rather the satisfaction of creating something themselves to offer as a present.
> 
> The third level of projects is for the woodworker who creates simply for the joy of creating. They have no intention of selling their what they make, and find the biggest satisfaction in the challenge itself. To those woodworkers, the more detailed and intricate the project, the better. They seek out projects that are beautifully designed and are in no hurry whatsoever to finish them.
> 
> Most woodworkers are a mix of two or more of these types, I believe, and there is no set boundaries which define them. And some projects can also fit comfortably into more than one category, depending on many different factors. However, being aware of what my customers will be using the patterns for will help tremendously in deciding just how detailed to make a particular design.
> 
> Yesterday my partner Keith made a couple of mini- candle tray designs. These are smaller versions of the trays that I make for the large jar candles and will accommodate both votive candles and tea lights. As I watched him draw, I thought to myself how simple the design was. In my mind, it was almost too simple and lacked a certain amount of detail.
> 
> However, I usually keep my thoughts to myself on his designs unless asked, and this time was no different. I went along with my business and did my own thing and he continued to finish the drawing and proceeded to the saw to cut them out.
> 
> In a matter of a couple of hours, he was finished, and I was pleasantly surprised at how attractive the two trays were. They were beautiful in their design and simplicity, and looked far better in reality then they did on paper. I am happy for him, because I feel in my heart that they will be good sellers. In my own mind, I admitted to myself that yes, I was wrong.
> 
> One of the best things that I found about having a partner is the added dimension that he brings to the business. Working with someone not only adds to the output of the business, but more importantly it adds to the dimension of the business. It allows us to look at things from another 's perspective first hand and inspires us in directions that we would not be able to explore on our own. Given the right formula, it is a wonderful thing for a company and an individual.
> 
> Keith's simple, yet beautiful designs got me thinking about the days ahead and which direction I want my own designs to be in. Being aware of your audience is imperative if you are to be successful in selling to them. You need to be able to fill their needs, not just your own need to create, in order to be able to offer them something that they desire. It could make a huge difference in your business.
> 
> I appreciate having a partner such as Keith who brings so much to the business. It has done wonders to have a fresh set of eyes and ideas and has helped both directly and indirectly in so many aspects. If anything, it shows me another point of view on many things that I may not have considered in the past, and helps me expand my own thinking.
> 
> So with that in mind, I will continue to work on my designs for the upcoming catalog. I am going to try to do things at a variety of levels so that I can have something that will appeal to each of the types of customers I have. It is also much more fun for me as a designer to mix things up and do different things. It keeps me fresh and excited about what I do. And that, I believe , is a good thing.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Having someone you trust around sometimes is a great thing when it comes to scroll work. If it weren't for my wife, Lisa, most of my projects would take many months and be so complicated that I'd probably be labeled a nut by all that seen them. She's my stop light that tells me usually when enough is enough. She's gotten good enough at that job that she doesn't even have to say it anymore. I'll be running my ideas her when I'll get that look. Too much you say? She'll just slightly move her head up and down in agreement.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Designing at a Variety of Levels*
> 
> The day is just starting and already it looks to be a good one. Even though it is kind of gloomy out and raining, I feel good about it and I feel like I am going to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Sometimes when we do the most work, we don't seem to have much to show for it - at least on the surface. Planning something out and sorting out the details frequently takes longer than making the projects themselves. At least for me it does.
> 
> I have a busy month ahead of me. The next few weeks will be spent working on projects for the early September catalog. Traditionally, that is one of the biggest in terms of mailings. It is the first big introduction of all the new holiday items that people would want to make to sell at upcoming craft shows. Many are returning to their shops at this time of year after summer breaks when the weather is too warm to work and summers' activities take prescient over sawdust. It is definitely one of the biggest times of the year.
> 
> As I contemplate what I will be working on for these issues, I realize that the type of designing I do really depends on what time of year it is too. I am not speaking of the obvious holiday designs, but of the difficulty of the designs themselves.
> 
> As a designer, it is natural that I would want every item to be a masterpiece. When I first began submitting to magazines and working for wholesalers, I always pushed for a higher and higher level of design. That is fine and should be the way it is, but it comes to a point where there is a need to tone things down a bit so that what I design is more streamlined to make. There are levels of projects that are suitable for different applications and I need to be aware of that.
> 
> In thinking about it, I have broken it down to three levels basic levels of projects that are in demand.
> 
> First of all, there is a more basic level. These projects are those that are sought after by people who make them to resell. They need to be eye-catching and innovative, and stand out at craft fairs, but they shouldn't be something that is extremely difficult or takes hours to make. Many of them are holiday themed or used for decorations, so they can't be something that is needs to be sold for a great deal of money. The perfect project at this level is something that is quick to make, relatively inexpensive, and able to be produced in quantity.
> 
> The next level of project is one that will be made for gifts. This type of project can be a bit more involved, and also take a bit more time to create. Many of these are for personal gifts, so if completing one item took even a couple of days, that would be fine. I find that it is the hobbyist who does woodworking on the weekend and loves to give away their projects to friends and family. They don't mind spending a little extra money or time on making things, as the goal is not monetary, but rather the satisfaction of creating something themselves to offer as a present.
> 
> The third level of projects is for the woodworker who creates simply for the joy of creating. They have no intention of selling their what they make, and find the biggest satisfaction in the challenge itself. To those woodworkers, the more detailed and intricate the project, the better. They seek out projects that are beautifully designed and are in no hurry whatsoever to finish them.
> 
> Most woodworkers are a mix of two or more of these types, I believe, and there is no set boundaries which define them. And some projects can also fit comfortably into more than one category, depending on many different factors. However, being aware of what my customers will be using the patterns for will help tremendously in deciding just how detailed to make a particular design.
> 
> Yesterday my partner Keith made a couple of mini- candle tray designs. These are smaller versions of the trays that I make for the large jar candles and will accommodate both votive candles and tea lights. As I watched him draw, I thought to myself how simple the design was. In my mind, it was almost too simple and lacked a certain amount of detail.
> 
> However, I usually keep my thoughts to myself on his designs unless asked, and this time was no different. I went along with my business and did my own thing and he continued to finish the drawing and proceeded to the saw to cut them out.
> 
> In a matter of a couple of hours, he was finished, and I was pleasantly surprised at how attractive the two trays were. They were beautiful in their design and simplicity, and looked far better in reality then they did on paper. I am happy for him, because I feel in my heart that they will be good sellers. In my own mind, I admitted to myself that yes, I was wrong.
> 
> One of the best things that I found about having a partner is the added dimension that he brings to the business. Working with someone not only adds to the output of the business, but more importantly it adds to the dimension of the business. It allows us to look at things from another 's perspective first hand and inspires us in directions that we would not be able to explore on our own. Given the right formula, it is a wonderful thing for a company and an individual.
> 
> Keith's simple, yet beautiful designs got me thinking about the days ahead and which direction I want my own designs to be in. Being aware of your audience is imperative if you are to be successful in selling to them. You need to be able to fill their needs, not just your own need to create, in order to be able to offer them something that they desire. It could make a huge difference in your business.
> 
> I appreciate having a partner such as Keith who brings so much to the business. It has done wonders to have a fresh set of eyes and ideas and has helped both directly and indirectly in so many aspects. If anything, it shows me another point of view on many things that I may not have considered in the past, and helps me expand my own thinking.
> 
> So with that in mind, I will continue to work on my designs for the upcoming catalog. I am going to try to do things at a variety of levels so that I can have something that will appeal to each of the types of customers I have. It is also much more fun for me as a designer to mix things up and do different things. It keeps me fresh and excited about what I do. And that, I believe , is a good thing.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Yes, I am very fortunate and attribute much successes that I may have to having someone here for feedback and insight that I may not be able to see myself. I, too have lived alone and during that time I was probably the least productive I had been in years. I have also been with others who have had no interest or understanding in what I do and if anything, it took the fire out of me. It is good to be able to work with someone close by. Be it as an active partner or a critic, or someone to bounce ideas off of. Our group here is good for that too, and I think we are all important to each other in those respects. It is far more than the "atta boy's (girls) that we give to each other. It is the genuine insights and support.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to Something New (finally!)*

I woke up this morning and knew exactly what I wanted to do. I like when that happens. It is a good way to start the day. Especially at these "in between" times when I am finishing off one project and looking to start another.

Yesterday I did the final proof reading and packaged up the project to be shipped to Washington state for the catalog. You would have thought I had it all behind me, but I was still picking at it and making sure everything was all right. I also wanted to wait to take a couple more pictures of it finished before I let it go out the door.

I had the day to myself here yesterday and kept it quiet. Unfortunately it was also one of those days when I had a headache that wouldn't quit. I don't know what brought that on. It was annoying though and it interfered with me getting as much done as I wanted to.

I had made a run out early in the day. I needed to do errands and go to the bank and post office and stop for some milk. I left as soon as I knew things were open because I wanted to be back and make some headway. When I got to the bank, I realized that I left the two orders that needed to be mailed out on the kitchen table at home. Brilliant. It was going to be one of those days.

At least I had already emailed the customers the patterns they ordered over the weekend to get them started. We are having a "rolling postal strike" here in Canada so who knows when they would receive their orders. On a good day it takes forever. I always like to say that they strap the mail to the beaver and point him in the right direction and give him a shove. Sometimes he dallies along the way. This time he is mad about something but I don't want to get into that. You all know that I don't talk politics here which may be one of the reasons you keep coming back. 

In any case, I felt quite foolish about leaving it when I had just spent the previous hour preparing the patterns and envelopes to ship out. Where was my head anyway?

Keith decided to take a run to Bernie's to plane some wood. He designed some outstanding ornaments over the weekend and needed some maple for them planed to a certain thickness. For the first time I really didn't want to go with him. I had other things on my agenda and needed them to be put behind me.

I needed to do the final proof reading of the pond set and get everything to be boxed up to ship. Is it me, or is this taking a million times longer than it should to get out the door? You are all probably so sick of reading about it. Maybe it is cursed after all.

I read through everything and packed everything up carefully so Mr. Beaver wouldn't do any damage. Actually, I chose to ship it with Purolator, as I find them reliable and fast (and many times they cost less than the Beaver!) Their set up is actually pretty slick. I do everything on line and schedule a pick up (at no additional charge) and they come right to my door and zap it with their magic wand and I can track it as it is rolling out of the driveway. Slick!

For someone like me who lives away from town and doesn't drive in the winter, it is quite a good service. I have never had them lose or damage a package either. And the cost, as I said is very competitive. Cheers to another good company that still does a decent job!

After once again going over the pattern with a fine tooth comb (or so I thought) I emailed it to my friend in England who paints and has generously offered to proof read it for me. Steve has been a wonderful help to me, as Leldon has been to me regarding my woodworking patterns. It is amazing how after reading something over and over, you allow your mind to just skim things and not absorb what you are reading or seeing.

I always feel quite stupid when I receive things back from them after proof reading for me. Especially when I am really trying to do it right. I suppose it takes a special amount of trust and humility to give your work to someone to proof read. I mean, I usually have a somewhat decent grasp of the English language, but somehow when I am reading something over and over like this, things just seem to get by me.

In writing this blog every day, I kind of just type off the top of my head. Many times it is even before the first drips of coffee reach my veins (egads!) and my eyes are still half-closed. Sometimes I go back later on and re-read what I put here if someone asks a question or something like that, but what you read here is pretty much a raw copy. I have noticed silly little things too, like I don't always hold down the shift key hard enough when typing the word "I". My eyes aren't what they used to be and I don't always catch it until later on in the day if I do by chance re-read things. I should probably make the print larger on the screen, but then I have to slide the page all the time and I am too lazy to do that (besides - then the cats will realize that I am old and think I am feeble too and try to get away with more than they already do!) So we will just struggle through my poor typing together.

When I received word back from Steve last night, he had found no less than seven errors in the pattern. Geeze! I felt like a dummy! I had even gone so far as to seal the box up with a copy of the pattern in it because I was so confident that it was "perfect" (I am smiling as I type this at my own foolishness!) By then, Keith was back and while correcting those errors, he and I went over, line by line, the entire pattern and made some more corrections and adjustments along the way.

I reprinted a good copy, cracked open the box and put the new and "more perfect" copy inside. Hopefully they won't find anything else wrong with it. But just to be sure, I am not printing the 72 copies until I hear from them that it is OK to do so.

I called for the pickup this morning and it should be out of my place here and on its way by noon. That is always a milestone for me - sending the packages on their way. It helps me 'let go' of the project emotionally. I have done what I can and did the best job I knew how and now it is out of my hands. We'll see . . .

So I woke up this morning and had a thought of what I needed to do today. Actually it was something that I thought of a few weeks ago when I did the shell candle tray, but it hadn't quite materialized in my mind. Today, it was sitting there, plain as day and I am going to jump in right away and start it.

It is a blessing because sometimes these in-between times are like dead air and switching gears from one design to another doesn't come easily. It isn't a difficult design, but as I said yesterday, it doesn't necessarily have to be to look nice and be a good one. I think it will be quite popular.

I am very grateful to Steve and Leldon for helping me proofread my work. They are both kind to help me out and don't make me feel (too) stupid. Both have made the finished products look infinitely better. I truly appreciate them.

Time for me to get to work. I am excited about the new things I will be working on and can't wait to get at them. It is a great place to be for me.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Something New (finally!)*
> 
> I woke up this morning and knew exactly what I wanted to do. I like when that happens. It is a good way to start the day. Especially at these "in between" times when I am finishing off one project and looking to start another.
> 
> Yesterday I did the final proof reading and packaged up the project to be shipped to Washington state for the catalog. You would have thought I had it all behind me, but I was still picking at it and making sure everything was all right. I also wanted to wait to take a couple more pictures of it finished before I let it go out the door.
> 
> I had the day to myself here yesterday and kept it quiet. Unfortunately it was also one of those days when I had a headache that wouldn't quit. I don't know what brought that on. It was annoying though and it interfered with me getting as much done as I wanted to.
> 
> I had made a run out early in the day. I needed to do errands and go to the bank and post office and stop for some milk. I left as soon as I knew things were open because I wanted to be back and make some headway. When I got to the bank, I realized that I left the two orders that needed to be mailed out on the kitchen table at home. Brilliant. It was going to be one of those days.
> 
> At least I had already emailed the customers the patterns they ordered over the weekend to get them started. We are having a "rolling postal strike" here in Canada so who knows when they would receive their orders. On a good day it takes forever. I always like to say that they strap the mail to the beaver and point him in the right direction and give him a shove. Sometimes he dallies along the way. This time he is mad about something but I don't want to get into that. You all know that I don't talk politics here which may be one of the reasons you keep coming back.
> 
> In any case, I felt quite foolish about leaving it when I had just spent the previous hour preparing the patterns and envelopes to ship out. Where was my head anyway?
> 
> Keith decided to take a run to Bernie's to plane some wood. He designed some outstanding ornaments over the weekend and needed some maple for them planed to a certain thickness. For the first time I really didn't want to go with him. I had other things on my agenda and needed them to be put behind me.
> 
> I needed to do the final proof reading of the pond set and get everything to be boxed up to ship. Is it me, or is this taking a million times longer than it should to get out the door? You are all probably so sick of reading about it. Maybe it is cursed after all.
> 
> I read through everything and packed everything up carefully so Mr. Beaver wouldn't do any damage. Actually, I chose to ship it with Purolator, as I find them reliable and fast (and many times they cost less than the Beaver!) Their set up is actually pretty slick. I do everything on line and schedule a pick up (at no additional charge) and they come right to my door and zap it with their magic wand and I can track it as it is rolling out of the driveway. Slick!
> 
> For someone like me who lives away from town and doesn't drive in the winter, it is quite a good service. I have never had them lose or damage a package either. And the cost, as I said is very competitive. Cheers to another good company that still does a decent job!
> 
> After once again going over the pattern with a fine tooth comb (or so I thought) I emailed it to my friend in England who paints and has generously offered to proof read it for me. Steve has been a wonderful help to me, as Leldon has been to me regarding my woodworking patterns. It is amazing how after reading something over and over, you allow your mind to just skim things and not absorb what you are reading or seeing.
> 
> I always feel quite stupid when I receive things back from them after proof reading for me. Especially when I am really trying to do it right. I suppose it takes a special amount of trust and humility to give your work to someone to proof read. I mean, I usually have a somewhat decent grasp of the English language, but somehow when I am reading something over and over like this, things just seem to get by me.
> 
> In writing this blog every day, I kind of just type off the top of my head. Many times it is even before the first drips of coffee reach my veins (egads!) and my eyes are still half-closed. Sometimes I go back later on and re-read what I put here if someone asks a question or something like that, but what you read here is pretty much a raw copy. I have noticed silly little things too, like I don't always hold down the shift key hard enough when typing the word "I". My eyes aren't what they used to be and I don't always catch it until later on in the day if I do by chance re-read things. I should probably make the print larger on the screen, but then I have to slide the page all the time and I am too lazy to do that (besides - then the cats will realize that I am old and think I am feeble too and try to get away with more than they already do!) So we will just struggle through my poor typing together.
> 
> When I received word back from Steve last night, he had found no less than seven errors in the pattern. Geeze! I felt like a dummy! I had even gone so far as to seal the box up with a copy of the pattern in it because I was so confident that it was "perfect" (I am smiling as I type this at my own foolishness!) By then, Keith was back and while correcting those errors, he and I went over, line by line, the entire pattern and made some more corrections and adjustments along the way.
> 
> I reprinted a good copy, cracked open the box and put the new and "more perfect" copy inside. Hopefully they won't find anything else wrong with it. But just to be sure, I am not printing the 72 copies until I hear from them that it is OK to do so.
> 
> I called for the pickup this morning and it should be out of my place here and on its way by noon. That is always a milestone for me - sending the packages on their way. It helps me 'let go' of the project emotionally. I have done what I can and did the best job I knew how and now it is out of my hands. We'll see . . .
> 
> So I woke up this morning and had a thought of what I needed to do today. Actually it was something that I thought of a few weeks ago when I did the shell candle tray, but it hadn't quite materialized in my mind. Today, it was sitting there, plain as day and I am going to jump in right away and start it.
> 
> It is a blessing because sometimes these in-between times are like dead air and switching gears from one design to another doesn't come easily. It isn't a difficult design, but as I said yesterday, it doesn't necessarily have to be to look nice and be a good one. I think it will be quite popular.
> 
> I am very grateful to Steve and Leldon for helping me proofread my work. They are both kind to help me out and don't make me feel (too) stupid. Both have made the finished products look infinitely better. I truly appreciate them.
> 
> Time for me to get to work. I am excited about the new things I will be working on and can't wait to get at them. It is a great place to be for me.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


We don't mind your "raw copies" that you post here. At least you post in an actual language we understand. Actually everyone here does. There are some site I frequent that I have to often go google little abbreviations to figure out what some people are talking about. That gets dangerous too. I have googled some phrases out of my own ignorance of the matter, and well, let's just say that some things can never be unseen. I much more prefer people who post blogs such as your in a language we all understand. It makes it feel more like a conversation.
You say you left that package on the table after all your careful preparations? I've done things like that. Actually, I do things like that more often than I care to admit. My wife calls them my brain farts. 
I once drove all the way to Jackson, MS (30-40 miles away) to return an item to a store there. Can you imagine my surprise when I got there and the part I was returning was not in my truck? Wanna guess where it was?


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Something New (finally!)*
> 
> I woke up this morning and knew exactly what I wanted to do. I like when that happens. It is a good way to start the day. Especially at these "in between" times when I am finishing off one project and looking to start another.
> 
> Yesterday I did the final proof reading and packaged up the project to be shipped to Washington state for the catalog. You would have thought I had it all behind me, but I was still picking at it and making sure everything was all right. I also wanted to wait to take a couple more pictures of it finished before I let it go out the door.
> 
> I had the day to myself here yesterday and kept it quiet. Unfortunately it was also one of those days when I had a headache that wouldn't quit. I don't know what brought that on. It was annoying though and it interfered with me getting as much done as I wanted to.
> 
> I had made a run out early in the day. I needed to do errands and go to the bank and post office and stop for some milk. I left as soon as I knew things were open because I wanted to be back and make some headway. When I got to the bank, I realized that I left the two orders that needed to be mailed out on the kitchen table at home. Brilliant. It was going to be one of those days.
> 
> At least I had already emailed the customers the patterns they ordered over the weekend to get them started. We are having a "rolling postal strike" here in Canada so who knows when they would receive their orders. On a good day it takes forever. I always like to say that they strap the mail to the beaver and point him in the right direction and give him a shove. Sometimes he dallies along the way. This time he is mad about something but I don't want to get into that. You all know that I don't talk politics here which may be one of the reasons you keep coming back.
> 
> In any case, I felt quite foolish about leaving it when I had just spent the previous hour preparing the patterns and envelopes to ship out. Where was my head anyway?
> 
> Keith decided to take a run to Bernie's to plane some wood. He designed some outstanding ornaments over the weekend and needed some maple for them planed to a certain thickness. For the first time I really didn't want to go with him. I had other things on my agenda and needed them to be put behind me.
> 
> I needed to do the final proof reading of the pond set and get everything to be boxed up to ship. Is it me, or is this taking a million times longer than it should to get out the door? You are all probably so sick of reading about it. Maybe it is cursed after all.
> 
> I read through everything and packed everything up carefully so Mr. Beaver wouldn't do any damage. Actually, I chose to ship it with Purolator, as I find them reliable and fast (and many times they cost less than the Beaver!) Their set up is actually pretty slick. I do everything on line and schedule a pick up (at no additional charge) and they come right to my door and zap it with their magic wand and I can track it as it is rolling out of the driveway. Slick!
> 
> For someone like me who lives away from town and doesn't drive in the winter, it is quite a good service. I have never had them lose or damage a package either. And the cost, as I said is very competitive. Cheers to another good company that still does a decent job!
> 
> After once again going over the pattern with a fine tooth comb (or so I thought) I emailed it to my friend in England who paints and has generously offered to proof read it for me. Steve has been a wonderful help to me, as Leldon has been to me regarding my woodworking patterns. It is amazing how after reading something over and over, you allow your mind to just skim things and not absorb what you are reading or seeing.
> 
> I always feel quite stupid when I receive things back from them after proof reading for me. Especially when I am really trying to do it right. I suppose it takes a special amount of trust and humility to give your work to someone to proof read. I mean, I usually have a somewhat decent grasp of the English language, but somehow when I am reading something over and over like this, things just seem to get by me.
> 
> In writing this blog every day, I kind of just type off the top of my head. Many times it is even before the first drips of coffee reach my veins (egads!) and my eyes are still half-closed. Sometimes I go back later on and re-read what I put here if someone asks a question or something like that, but what you read here is pretty much a raw copy. I have noticed silly little things too, like I don't always hold down the shift key hard enough when typing the word "I". My eyes aren't what they used to be and I don't always catch it until later on in the day if I do by chance re-read things. I should probably make the print larger on the screen, but then I have to slide the page all the time and I am too lazy to do that (besides - then the cats will realize that I am old and think I am feeble too and try to get away with more than they already do!) So we will just struggle through my poor typing together.
> 
> When I received word back from Steve last night, he had found no less than seven errors in the pattern. Geeze! I felt like a dummy! I had even gone so far as to seal the box up with a copy of the pattern in it because I was so confident that it was "perfect" (I am smiling as I type this at my own foolishness!) By then, Keith was back and while correcting those errors, he and I went over, line by line, the entire pattern and made some more corrections and adjustments along the way.
> 
> I reprinted a good copy, cracked open the box and put the new and "more perfect" copy inside. Hopefully they won't find anything else wrong with it. But just to be sure, I am not printing the 72 copies until I hear from them that it is OK to do so.
> 
> I called for the pickup this morning and it should be out of my place here and on its way by noon. That is always a milestone for me - sending the packages on their way. It helps me 'let go' of the project emotionally. I have done what I can and did the best job I knew how and now it is out of my hands. We'll see . . .
> 
> So I woke up this morning and had a thought of what I needed to do today. Actually it was something that I thought of a few weeks ago when I did the shell candle tray, but it hadn't quite materialized in my mind. Today, it was sitting there, plain as day and I am going to jump in right away and start it.
> 
> It is a blessing because sometimes these in-between times are like dead air and switching gears from one design to another doesn't come easily. It isn't a difficult design, but as I said yesterday, it doesn't necessarily have to be to look nice and be a good one. I think it will be quite popular.
> 
> I am very grateful to Steve and Leldon for helping me proofread my work. They are both kind to help me out and don't make me feel (too) stupid. Both have made the finished products look infinitely better. I truly appreciate them.
> 
> Time for me to get to work. I am excited about the new things I will be working on and can't wait to get at them. It is a great place to be for me.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I agree with William ,
" At least you post in an actual language we understand. " and " It makes it feel more like a conversation."

I don't know how many times I have planed to do something then leave it on the table or at home . It happens to all of us .


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Something New (finally!)*
> 
> I woke up this morning and knew exactly what I wanted to do. I like when that happens. It is a good way to start the day. Especially at these "in between" times when I am finishing off one project and looking to start another.
> 
> Yesterday I did the final proof reading and packaged up the project to be shipped to Washington state for the catalog. You would have thought I had it all behind me, but I was still picking at it and making sure everything was all right. I also wanted to wait to take a couple more pictures of it finished before I let it go out the door.
> 
> I had the day to myself here yesterday and kept it quiet. Unfortunately it was also one of those days when I had a headache that wouldn't quit. I don't know what brought that on. It was annoying though and it interfered with me getting as much done as I wanted to.
> 
> I had made a run out early in the day. I needed to do errands and go to the bank and post office and stop for some milk. I left as soon as I knew things were open because I wanted to be back and make some headway. When I got to the bank, I realized that I left the two orders that needed to be mailed out on the kitchen table at home. Brilliant. It was going to be one of those days.
> 
> At least I had already emailed the customers the patterns they ordered over the weekend to get them started. We are having a "rolling postal strike" here in Canada so who knows when they would receive their orders. On a good day it takes forever. I always like to say that they strap the mail to the beaver and point him in the right direction and give him a shove. Sometimes he dallies along the way. This time he is mad about something but I don't want to get into that. You all know that I don't talk politics here which may be one of the reasons you keep coming back.
> 
> In any case, I felt quite foolish about leaving it when I had just spent the previous hour preparing the patterns and envelopes to ship out. Where was my head anyway?
> 
> Keith decided to take a run to Bernie's to plane some wood. He designed some outstanding ornaments over the weekend and needed some maple for them planed to a certain thickness. For the first time I really didn't want to go with him. I had other things on my agenda and needed them to be put behind me.
> 
> I needed to do the final proof reading of the pond set and get everything to be boxed up to ship. Is it me, or is this taking a million times longer than it should to get out the door? You are all probably so sick of reading about it. Maybe it is cursed after all.
> 
> I read through everything and packed everything up carefully so Mr. Beaver wouldn't do any damage. Actually, I chose to ship it with Purolator, as I find them reliable and fast (and many times they cost less than the Beaver!) Their set up is actually pretty slick. I do everything on line and schedule a pick up (at no additional charge) and they come right to my door and zap it with their magic wand and I can track it as it is rolling out of the driveway. Slick!
> 
> For someone like me who lives away from town and doesn't drive in the winter, it is quite a good service. I have never had them lose or damage a package either. And the cost, as I said is very competitive. Cheers to another good company that still does a decent job!
> 
> After once again going over the pattern with a fine tooth comb (or so I thought) I emailed it to my friend in England who paints and has generously offered to proof read it for me. Steve has been a wonderful help to me, as Leldon has been to me regarding my woodworking patterns. It is amazing how after reading something over and over, you allow your mind to just skim things and not absorb what you are reading or seeing.
> 
> I always feel quite stupid when I receive things back from them after proof reading for me. Especially when I am really trying to do it right. I suppose it takes a special amount of trust and humility to give your work to someone to proof read. I mean, I usually have a somewhat decent grasp of the English language, but somehow when I am reading something over and over like this, things just seem to get by me.
> 
> In writing this blog every day, I kind of just type off the top of my head. Many times it is even before the first drips of coffee reach my veins (egads!) and my eyes are still half-closed. Sometimes I go back later on and re-read what I put here if someone asks a question or something like that, but what you read here is pretty much a raw copy. I have noticed silly little things too, like I don't always hold down the shift key hard enough when typing the word "I". My eyes aren't what they used to be and I don't always catch it until later on in the day if I do by chance re-read things. I should probably make the print larger on the screen, but then I have to slide the page all the time and I am too lazy to do that (besides - then the cats will realize that I am old and think I am feeble too and try to get away with more than they already do!) So we will just struggle through my poor typing together.
> 
> When I received word back from Steve last night, he had found no less than seven errors in the pattern. Geeze! I felt like a dummy! I had even gone so far as to seal the box up with a copy of the pattern in it because I was so confident that it was "perfect" (I am smiling as I type this at my own foolishness!) By then, Keith was back and while correcting those errors, he and I went over, line by line, the entire pattern and made some more corrections and adjustments along the way.
> 
> I reprinted a good copy, cracked open the box and put the new and "more perfect" copy inside. Hopefully they won't find anything else wrong with it. But just to be sure, I am not printing the 72 copies until I hear from them that it is OK to do so.
> 
> I called for the pickup this morning and it should be out of my place here and on its way by noon. That is always a milestone for me - sending the packages on their way. It helps me 'let go' of the project emotionally. I have done what I can and did the best job I knew how and now it is out of my hands. We'll see . . .
> 
> So I woke up this morning and had a thought of what I needed to do today. Actually it was something that I thought of a few weeks ago when I did the shell candle tray, but it hadn't quite materialized in my mind. Today, it was sitting there, plain as day and I am going to jump in right away and start it.
> 
> It is a blessing because sometimes these in-between times are like dead air and switching gears from one design to another doesn't come easily. It isn't a difficult design, but as I said yesterday, it doesn't necessarily have to be to look nice and be a good one. I think it will be quite popular.
> 
> I am very grateful to Steve and Leldon for helping me proofread my work. They are both kind to help me out and don't make me feel (too) stupid. Both have made the finished products look infinitely better. I truly appreciate them.
> 
> Time for me to get to work. I am excited about the new things I will be working on and can't wait to get at them. It is a great place to be for me.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Save your editing for your production work, your writing here is just gret! 

I budget about as much time for editing as for writing, best case, 2/3 writing, 1/3 editing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Designs and Challenges*

Ahh, the smell of sawdust and the quiet sound of the Excalibur humming . . . It's going to be one of those days!

I love my work. (Yes - I know! I was a little whiny in getting that last project out the door! It passed though.) One of the best things about what I do is the great deal of variety that comes with the territory.

One of my greatest horrors would be to do a job that is the same every day, where you need to preform the same tasks over and over again and have no interaction with people. I know that some people like things like that, and that is OK. It's just not for me.

I suppose that is why I choose the job I have. There are so many hats that I need to wear and even when things are going smoothly, there is always another adventure just around the corner. Adventures make life exciting and fun. They let you know you are alive and give you purpose. They get you out of bed each morning wondering what the day will bring. And after years of juggling things around, I think I have learned to take life as it comes. "Expect the unexpected" and all that.

Some people tell me that they don't know how I stay motivated and disciplined. They tell me that they would never be able to be self-employed because of the uncertainty. I never argue with them. For by them just asking me indicates to me that it isn't for them.

Uncertainty is a great motivating factor. At least for me it is. Nothing lights a fire under me like wondering if something would 'fly' or not. I think I do some of my best work when I am unsure about things. For that is the time when I tend to stretch a little bit further and try a little bit harder to make things works.

Being certain about your success can sometimes bring on complacency. I think that complacency can be a real killer in any business. (I know this from experience) Several years ago I had a series of patterns that did phenomenal. It was one of those fluke things where they caught on like wildfire and everyone had to have them. The orders piled in so fast I could barely keep up with them. I had little time to design because it seemed all I did was print orders and go to the post office to mail them.

I suppose you couldn't call it "beginners luck" because I was already working on designing for a number of years, but it sure felt good when it did happen. Being younger and more naive about these things, I thought it would go on forever. It wasn't that I did nothing, but I will admit to you that I perhaps didn't really try hard to push myself to higher levels. There was the little arrogant part of me that thought in the back of my mind that whatever designs I produced from then on would be accepted and people would rush to buy them. I had "made it" and the struggle was over.

How foolish I was in thinking that way!

The next several years were those of learning for me. And the lessons were not easy. One of the most important lessons that I learned was that effort is directly related to success. (No effort = no success) Now I am the first to admit that I am not the swiftest when it comes to formulas, but even I can grasp that concept, and I can tell you first hand that it is the case more so than not. The effects don't always come immediately (in fact, usually they don't) but I think I am pretty safe in saying that there is a definite co-relation between how a business performs and what effort we put into it. I find this makes or breaks many a business.

Which brings me back to myself.

I have now learned that when I have done something successful, the proper reaction on my part should not be to slow down and rest on my laurels, but to work even harder. I have retrained myself to feed on the small successes I have achieved and to learn from them and to allow them to fuel me to want to do and create even more. Besides - slowing down is no fun anyway. It is to me, boring and unappealing.

Did you ever notice that the most successful people are the ones who are the most enthusiastic and work the hardest? That isn't by chance, my friends, that is a reason. How many times have we seen someone with lots of money and success and say to ourselves "Gee - if I had his/her money, I would be at the beach everyday" (or at the golf course, or whatever you want to fill in the blank with.) I believe that is just the reason why ththose people are not there, and probably never will be unless they have a rich uncle who leaves them the family fortune.

I love the fact that there are so many true artists here on this site. Nothing inspires me more then to see an amazing creation made by someone, only to see them try to top it in the next few weeks. We have all seen it here and know what I am talking about. We never seem to hear those passionate people complain about their lack of success. They do what they do for the love of doing it and for their own satisfaction first. And that is why they continue to stand above the rest of the crowd.

Now I know you can't pay the bills or eat satisfaction. It takes a certain mix of circumstances to make it work. There are many factors in life that contribute to the formula and it is only up to you as to whether you can find the right combination to make it work for you. It is a personal choice and one that you need to consider long and hard before making any decisions on. Like any job, it isn't for everyone.

With that said, I have a good day ahead of me. I spent yesterday drawing not one, but two new designs. It was one of those days where things were flowing and one design kind of led to another version which was similar, but distinctly different. In any case, I felt they both warranted completing. Thus, I created two separate patterns.

So today I will be happily cutting with my Excalibur and making sawdust. I also want to cut the little charms from the previous shell candle tray that I didn't complete and get that finished. Funny how I got side tracked with that one. I suppose that life just got busy.

I also want to mention that I didn't forget about the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here soon. I felt that I didn't want to overlap with some of the other classes that were going on, as I thought perhaps that it would overload others that were participating in them. But I talked to MsDebbie and she made the point that since everything would be in blog format and easy to retrieve and follow for any late comers, it would be fine to start. So be it.

I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope you find peace and happiness in creating.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs and Challenges*
> 
> Ahh, the smell of sawdust and the quiet sound of the Excalibur humming . . . It's going to be one of those days!
> 
> I love my work. (Yes - I know! I was a little whiny in getting that last project out the door! It passed though.) One of the best things about what I do is the great deal of variety that comes with the territory.
> 
> One of my greatest horrors would be to do a job that is the same every day, where you need to preform the same tasks over and over again and have no interaction with people. I know that some people like things like that, and that is OK. It's just not for me.
> 
> I suppose that is why I choose the job I have. There are so many hats that I need to wear and even when things are going smoothly, there is always another adventure just around the corner. Adventures make life exciting and fun. They let you know you are alive and give you purpose. They get you out of bed each morning wondering what the day will bring. And after years of juggling things around, I think I have learned to take life as it comes. "Expect the unexpected" and all that.
> 
> Some people tell me that they don't know how I stay motivated and disciplined. They tell me that they would never be able to be self-employed because of the uncertainty. I never argue with them. For by them just asking me indicates to me that it isn't for them.
> 
> Uncertainty is a great motivating factor. At least for me it is. Nothing lights a fire under me like wondering if something would 'fly' or not. I think I do some of my best work when I am unsure about things. For that is the time when I tend to stretch a little bit further and try a little bit harder to make things works.
> 
> Being certain about your success can sometimes bring on complacency. I think that complacency can be a real killer in any business. (I know this from experience) Several years ago I had a series of patterns that did phenomenal. It was one of those fluke things where they caught on like wildfire and everyone had to have them. The orders piled in so fast I could barely keep up with them. I had little time to design because it seemed all I did was print orders and go to the post office to mail them.
> 
> I suppose you couldn't call it "beginners luck" because I was already working on designing for a number of years, but it sure felt good when it did happen. Being younger and more naive about these things, I thought it would go on forever. It wasn't that I did nothing, but I will admit to you that I perhaps didn't really try hard to push myself to higher levels. There was the little arrogant part of me that thought in the back of my mind that whatever designs I produced from then on would be accepted and people would rush to buy them. I had "made it" and the struggle was over.
> 
> How foolish I was in thinking that way!
> 
> The next several years were those of learning for me. And the lessons were not easy. One of the most important lessons that I learned was that effort is directly related to success. (No effort = no success) Now I am the first to admit that I am not the swiftest when it comes to formulas, but even I can grasp that concept, and I can tell you first hand that it is the case more so than not. The effects don't always come immediately (in fact, usually they don't) but I think I am pretty safe in saying that there is a definite co-relation between how a business performs and what effort we put into it. I find this makes or breaks many a business.
> 
> Which brings me back to myself.
> 
> I have now learned that when I have done something successful, the proper reaction on my part should not be to slow down and rest on my laurels, but to work even harder. I have retrained myself to feed on the small successes I have achieved and to learn from them and to allow them to fuel me to want to do and create even more. Besides - slowing down is no fun anyway. It is to me, boring and unappealing.
> 
> Did you ever notice that the most successful people are the ones who are the most enthusiastic and work the hardest? That isn't by chance, my friends, that is a reason. How many times have we seen someone with lots of money and success and say to ourselves "Gee - if I had his/her money, I would be at the beach everyday" (or at the golf course, or whatever you want to fill in the blank with.) I believe that is just the reason why ththose people are not there, and probably never will be unless they have a rich uncle who leaves them the family fortune.
> 
> I love the fact that there are so many true artists here on this site. Nothing inspires me more then to see an amazing creation made by someone, only to see them try to top it in the next few weeks. We have all seen it here and know what I am talking about. We never seem to hear those passionate people complain about their lack of success. They do what they do for the love of doing it and for their own satisfaction first. And that is why they continue to stand above the rest of the crowd.
> 
> Now I know you can't pay the bills or eat satisfaction. It takes a certain mix of circumstances to make it work. There are many factors in life that contribute to the formula and it is only up to you as to whether you can find the right combination to make it work for you. It is a personal choice and one that you need to consider long and hard before making any decisions on. Like any job, it isn't for everyone.
> 
> With that said, I have a good day ahead of me. I spent yesterday drawing not one, but two new designs. It was one of those days where things were flowing and one design kind of led to another version which was similar, but distinctly different. In any case, I felt they both warranted completing. Thus, I created two separate patterns.
> 
> So today I will be happily cutting with my Excalibur and making sawdust. I also want to cut the little charms from the previous shell candle tray that I didn't complete and get that finished. Funny how I got side tracked with that one. I suppose that life just got busy.
> 
> I also want to mention that I didn't forget about the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here soon. I felt that I didn't want to overlap with some of the other classes that were going on, as I thought perhaps that it would overload others that were participating in them. But I talked to MsDebbie and she made the point that since everything would be in blog format and easy to retrieve and follow for any late comers, it would be fine to start. So be it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope you find peace and happiness in creating.


Sounds like your on a roll 2 patterns and your off to the saw today . 
Being self employed is not as easy as some may think. You have your good weeks and your bad weeks . Then there is weeks were you are so busy you don't know what end is up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs and Challenges*
> 
> Ahh, the smell of sawdust and the quiet sound of the Excalibur humming . . . It's going to be one of those days!
> 
> I love my work. (Yes - I know! I was a little whiny in getting that last project out the door! It passed though.) One of the best things about what I do is the great deal of variety that comes with the territory.
> 
> One of my greatest horrors would be to do a job that is the same every day, where you need to preform the same tasks over and over again and have no interaction with people. I know that some people like things like that, and that is OK. It's just not for me.
> 
> I suppose that is why I choose the job I have. There are so many hats that I need to wear and even when things are going smoothly, there is always another adventure just around the corner. Adventures make life exciting and fun. They let you know you are alive and give you purpose. They get you out of bed each morning wondering what the day will bring. And after years of juggling things around, I think I have learned to take life as it comes. "Expect the unexpected" and all that.
> 
> Some people tell me that they don't know how I stay motivated and disciplined. They tell me that they would never be able to be self-employed because of the uncertainty. I never argue with them. For by them just asking me indicates to me that it isn't for them.
> 
> Uncertainty is a great motivating factor. At least for me it is. Nothing lights a fire under me like wondering if something would 'fly' or not. I think I do some of my best work when I am unsure about things. For that is the time when I tend to stretch a little bit further and try a little bit harder to make things works.
> 
> Being certain about your success can sometimes bring on complacency. I think that complacency can be a real killer in any business. (I know this from experience) Several years ago I had a series of patterns that did phenomenal. It was one of those fluke things where they caught on like wildfire and everyone had to have them. The orders piled in so fast I could barely keep up with them. I had little time to design because it seemed all I did was print orders and go to the post office to mail them.
> 
> I suppose you couldn't call it "beginners luck" because I was already working on designing for a number of years, but it sure felt good when it did happen. Being younger and more naive about these things, I thought it would go on forever. It wasn't that I did nothing, but I will admit to you that I perhaps didn't really try hard to push myself to higher levels. There was the little arrogant part of me that thought in the back of my mind that whatever designs I produced from then on would be accepted and people would rush to buy them. I had "made it" and the struggle was over.
> 
> How foolish I was in thinking that way!
> 
> The next several years were those of learning for me. And the lessons were not easy. One of the most important lessons that I learned was that effort is directly related to success. (No effort = no success) Now I am the first to admit that I am not the swiftest when it comes to formulas, but even I can grasp that concept, and I can tell you first hand that it is the case more so than not. The effects don't always come immediately (in fact, usually they don't) but I think I am pretty safe in saying that there is a definite co-relation between how a business performs and what effort we put into it. I find this makes or breaks many a business.
> 
> Which brings me back to myself.
> 
> I have now learned that when I have done something successful, the proper reaction on my part should not be to slow down and rest on my laurels, but to work even harder. I have retrained myself to feed on the small successes I have achieved and to learn from them and to allow them to fuel me to want to do and create even more. Besides - slowing down is no fun anyway. It is to me, boring and unappealing.
> 
> Did you ever notice that the most successful people are the ones who are the most enthusiastic and work the hardest? That isn't by chance, my friends, that is a reason. How many times have we seen someone with lots of money and success and say to ourselves "Gee - if I had his/her money, I would be at the beach everyday" (or at the golf course, or whatever you want to fill in the blank with.) I believe that is just the reason why ththose people are not there, and probably never will be unless they have a rich uncle who leaves them the family fortune.
> 
> I love the fact that there are so many true artists here on this site. Nothing inspires me more then to see an amazing creation made by someone, only to see them try to top it in the next few weeks. We have all seen it here and know what I am talking about. We never seem to hear those passionate people complain about their lack of success. They do what they do for the love of doing it and for their own satisfaction first. And that is why they continue to stand above the rest of the crowd.
> 
> Now I know you can't pay the bills or eat satisfaction. It takes a certain mix of circumstances to make it work. There are many factors in life that contribute to the formula and it is only up to you as to whether you can find the right combination to make it work for you. It is a personal choice and one that you need to consider long and hard before making any decisions on. Like any job, it isn't for everyone.
> 
> With that said, I have a good day ahead of me. I spent yesterday drawing not one, but two new designs. It was one of those days where things were flowing and one design kind of led to another version which was similar, but distinctly different. In any case, I felt they both warranted completing. Thus, I created two separate patterns.
> 
> So today I will be happily cutting with my Excalibur and making sawdust. I also want to cut the little charms from the previous shell candle tray that I didn't complete and get that finished. Funny how I got side tracked with that one. I suppose that life just got busy.
> 
> I also want to mention that I didn't forget about the scroll saw class that I will be teaching here soon. I felt that I didn't want to overlap with some of the other classes that were going on, as I thought perhaps that it would overload others that were participating in them. But I talked to MsDebbie and she made the point that since everything would be in blog format and easy to retrieve and follow for any late comers, it would be fine to start. So be it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope you find peace and happiness in creating.


Yes, Dave and there are many choices you need to make. Sometimes you need to take what will help the business in the long run over what you WANT to do. It isn't always the 'ole "I'm the boss and I can do what I want" mentality. Sure - you can do what you want, but will that ultimately help your business in the long haul? It isn't always as easy as others sometimes think it is. But it is very satisfying.  You have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two New Designs*

Finally it is a day when I woke up to a clear sky and sunshine. It has been quite overcast and rainy for the past several days. I think the last time it was sunny out was Saturday when I washed the car. I have been waiting for a bright day so I can take some pictures of the latest projects with some natural light. Usually I use artificial light, but I like to experiment with both, as some things just look better with natural light. One day I will have to get some photography lights, but not right now. I can't believe that I went to the States and completely forgot to look into getting a light tent like many of you have shown me in previous blogs. I suppose I will have to put it on the list of "things to do" when the time comes. It just isn't now.

I had a fine day of cutting yesterday and once again really enjoyed my saw. What a difference having the right tool makes! I never knew how much I was struggling until I moved up to this saw. (Or maybe I am just getting better!)

I cut two new designs out yesterday. Again, I thoroughly enjoyed my time making sawdust. There is something so relaxing about working on the scroll saw that is hard to explain. When I cut, I look at it as removing one piece of material at a time. Little by little the finished design reveals itself. To me, it is like watching a butterfly emerge from its cocoon. It is funny how it never really looks the same on paper as it does when it is cut. It is quite surprising sometimes. I can't tell you how many times things look only mediocre on paper and once cut, take on an entire new personality.

I suppose that is why I like wood so much. You can take the same design and cut it from several different kinds of wood and achieve something that is completely different. Wood choice is important, and when designing I often have an idea in my mind as to which species I will be using.

I discovered that my own wood supply is deficient in some areas. While I have lots of some species, I need to replenish some others. I can see a trip to Halifax on the horizon in the not too distant future. That will be an entirely new adventure, as now Keith my partner is involved in turning pens. I am sure that our agenda will shift to finding some interesting things for him to use also.

I haven't had a go at the lathe as of yet. I know that many of you have cheered me on to giving it a try, and I do intend to do so one day. But for now with everything that is on my plate, I just don't feel that it is the right time to add another distraction/direction to my repertoire. I need to stay focused on what I have to do right now for my business before I can take on something else. I would rather do less things properly than spread myself too thin and make a mess of everything. The time will come and I will know when it is here, but it just isn't now.

Back to the trays . . .

I did two styles of trays with a horse/western theme. I have been wanting to do one with horses for some time now (as I said, the list of ideas is still long!) and I began by just drawing them up. I had gone through many pictures and photographs as I always do and in the process came up with several ideas for attractive trays.

The first one was a classic running pack of horses (they call them packs, don't they?) As I indicated the other day, I wanted to do a couple of simpler designs that one would be able to cut fairly quickly. I thought the silhouette of these animals was adequate and I choose not to adorn the edges of the trays with lots of extra cuts and designs. I wanted the horses themselves to be the stars of this project. Here is a section of the finished cutting:










I was somewhat disappointed when I went to fetch the walnut for this from my stash here, as I didn't have any. I did, however, come across this wood that I acquired which is called "roasted birch". Apparently they actually roast this wood to achieve the dark, rich colour. Last autumn when we were at the new place for wood, I saw it and thought I would get some and give it a try. I understand because of the roasting process, it is very stable and resisted warping. This has proven to be true, because the piece was dead-flat. On the down side, it is a bit brittle because of the dryness of it. However, with the tighter grain that is characteristic of birch, it still held together well.

I didn't like the smell however when cutting it, as it was quite strong and smelled as if it was burning as I was cutting it. I suppose that should be expected because of the process of roasting it, but I didn't care for that very much.

On the positive side however, the colour was dark and rich and even. It's just the look I wanted for this piece. It will be nice to see how it looks once oiled and finished. It promises to look even richer.

The second piece I did, I decided to use some sepele that I had. I am a fan of most mahogany and its derivative species. It is suitable for many projects that I make and I really like the warm, almost cinnamon color. It is a pleasure to work with too, as it cuts beautifully and is fairly sturdy with its tight, even grain. However, the piece I had was slightly warped which proved to be a slight challenge when spinning it around to cut the details of the piece.

Fortunately there were no disasters to report and everything went pretty much according to plan. Here is a small sample of the finished cutting for this piece:










Both these pieces need to be sanded and oiled today. I also need to make a couple of adjustments in my pattern drawings so that people are able to easily cut them. There were a few instances where I drew the legs too thin or other details too small and I needed to adjust while I was cutting so that the pieces would be strong. I now need to go back and redraw some of these changes on the pattern. I also need to cut the small charm pieces which will hang from the top of the candle jars. It seems that I tend to do these last.

It will be a busy day and it will be very satisfying to see these designs come to life. I am pleased with them so far, and it gives me confidence that I don't have to make a design with 300 cuts to be attractive. I look forward to seeing them finished.

Have a great day!Two


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs*
> 
> Finally it is a day when I woke up to a clear sky and sunshine. It has been quite overcast and rainy for the past several days. I think the last time it was sunny out was Saturday when I washed the car. I have been waiting for a bright day so I can take some pictures of the latest projects with some natural light. Usually I use artificial light, but I like to experiment with both, as some things just look better with natural light. One day I will have to get some photography lights, but not right now. I can't believe that I went to the States and completely forgot to look into getting a light tent like many of you have shown me in previous blogs. I suppose I will have to put it on the list of "things to do" when the time comes. It just isn't now.
> 
> I had a fine day of cutting yesterday and once again really enjoyed my saw. What a difference having the right tool makes! I never knew how much I was struggling until I moved up to this saw. (Or maybe I am just getting better!)
> 
> I cut two new designs out yesterday. Again, I thoroughly enjoyed my time making sawdust. There is something so relaxing about working on the scroll saw that is hard to explain. When I cut, I look at it as removing one piece of material at a time. Little by little the finished design reveals itself. To me, it is like watching a butterfly emerge from its cocoon. It is funny how it never really looks the same on paper as it does when it is cut. It is quite surprising sometimes. I can't tell you how many times things look only mediocre on paper and once cut, take on an entire new personality.
> 
> I suppose that is why I like wood so much. You can take the same design and cut it from several different kinds of wood and achieve something that is completely different. Wood choice is important, and when designing I often have an idea in my mind as to which species I will be using.
> 
> I discovered that my own wood supply is deficient in some areas. While I have lots of some species, I need to replenish some others. I can see a trip to Halifax on the horizon in the not too distant future. That will be an entirely new adventure, as now Keith my partner is involved in turning pens. I am sure that our agenda will shift to finding some interesting things for him to use also.
> 
> I haven't had a go at the lathe as of yet. I know that many of you have cheered me on to giving it a try, and I do intend to do so one day. But for now with everything that is on my plate, I just don't feel that it is the right time to add another distraction/direction to my repertoire. I need to stay focused on what I have to do right now for my business before I can take on something else. I would rather do less things properly than spread myself too thin and make a mess of everything. The time will come and I will know when it is here, but it just isn't now.
> 
> Back to the trays . . .
> 
> I did two styles of trays with a horse/western theme. I have been wanting to do one with horses for some time now (as I said, the list of ideas is still long!) and I began by just drawing them up. I had gone through many pictures and photographs as I always do and in the process came up with several ideas for attractive trays.
> 
> The first one was a classic running pack of horses (they call them packs, don't they?) As I indicated the other day, I wanted to do a couple of simpler designs that one would be able to cut fairly quickly. I thought the silhouette of these animals was adequate and I choose not to adorn the edges of the trays with lots of extra cuts and designs. I wanted the horses themselves to be the stars of this project. Here is a section of the finished cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was somewhat disappointed when I went to fetch the walnut for this from my stash here, as I didn't have any. I did, however, come across this wood that I acquired which is called "roasted birch". Apparently they actually roast this wood to achieve the dark, rich colour. Last autumn when we were at the new place for wood, I saw it and thought I would get some and give it a try. I understand because of the roasting process, it is very stable and resisted warping. This has proven to be true, because the piece was dead-flat. On the down side, it is a bit brittle because of the dryness of it. However, with the tighter grain that is characteristic of birch, it still held together well.
> 
> I didn't like the smell however when cutting it, as it was quite strong and smelled as if it was burning as I was cutting it. I suppose that should be expected because of the process of roasting it, but I didn't care for that very much.
> 
> On the positive side however, the colour was dark and rich and even. It's just the look I wanted for this piece. It will be nice to see how it looks once oiled and finished. It promises to look even richer.
> 
> The second piece I did, I decided to use some sepele that I had. I am a fan of most mahogany and its derivative species. It is suitable for many projects that I make and I really like the warm, almost cinnamon color. It is a pleasure to work with too, as it cuts beautifully and is fairly sturdy with its tight, even grain. However, the piece I had was slightly warped which proved to be a slight challenge when spinning it around to cut the details of the piece.
> 
> Fortunately there were no disasters to report and everything went pretty much according to plan. Here is a small sample of the finished cutting for this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these pieces need to be sanded and oiled today. I also need to make a couple of adjustments in my pattern drawings so that people are able to easily cut them. There were a few instances where I drew the legs too thin or other details too small and I needed to adjust while I was cutting so that the pieces would be strong. I now need to go back and redraw some of these changes on the pattern. I also need to cut the small charm pieces which will hang from the top of the candle jars. It seems that I tend to do these last.
> 
> It will be a busy day and it will be very satisfying to see these designs come to life. I am pleased with them so far, and it gives me confidence that I don't have to make a design with 300 cuts to be attractive. I look forward to seeing them finished.
> 
> Have a great day!Two


these would fit right in here in Kentucky at the Derby


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs*
> 
> Finally it is a day when I woke up to a clear sky and sunshine. It has been quite overcast and rainy for the past several days. I think the last time it was sunny out was Saturday when I washed the car. I have been waiting for a bright day so I can take some pictures of the latest projects with some natural light. Usually I use artificial light, but I like to experiment with both, as some things just look better with natural light. One day I will have to get some photography lights, but not right now. I can't believe that I went to the States and completely forgot to look into getting a light tent like many of you have shown me in previous blogs. I suppose I will have to put it on the list of "things to do" when the time comes. It just isn't now.
> 
> I had a fine day of cutting yesterday and once again really enjoyed my saw. What a difference having the right tool makes! I never knew how much I was struggling until I moved up to this saw. (Or maybe I am just getting better!)
> 
> I cut two new designs out yesterday. Again, I thoroughly enjoyed my time making sawdust. There is something so relaxing about working on the scroll saw that is hard to explain. When I cut, I look at it as removing one piece of material at a time. Little by little the finished design reveals itself. To me, it is like watching a butterfly emerge from its cocoon. It is funny how it never really looks the same on paper as it does when it is cut. It is quite surprising sometimes. I can't tell you how many times things look only mediocre on paper and once cut, take on an entire new personality.
> 
> I suppose that is why I like wood so much. You can take the same design and cut it from several different kinds of wood and achieve something that is completely different. Wood choice is important, and when designing I often have an idea in my mind as to which species I will be using.
> 
> I discovered that my own wood supply is deficient in some areas. While I have lots of some species, I need to replenish some others. I can see a trip to Halifax on the horizon in the not too distant future. That will be an entirely new adventure, as now Keith my partner is involved in turning pens. I am sure that our agenda will shift to finding some interesting things for him to use also.
> 
> I haven't had a go at the lathe as of yet. I know that many of you have cheered me on to giving it a try, and I do intend to do so one day. But for now with everything that is on my plate, I just don't feel that it is the right time to add another distraction/direction to my repertoire. I need to stay focused on what I have to do right now for my business before I can take on something else. I would rather do less things properly than spread myself too thin and make a mess of everything. The time will come and I will know when it is here, but it just isn't now.
> 
> Back to the trays . . .
> 
> I did two styles of trays with a horse/western theme. I have been wanting to do one with horses for some time now (as I said, the list of ideas is still long!) and I began by just drawing them up. I had gone through many pictures and photographs as I always do and in the process came up with several ideas for attractive trays.
> 
> The first one was a classic running pack of horses (they call them packs, don't they?) As I indicated the other day, I wanted to do a couple of simpler designs that one would be able to cut fairly quickly. I thought the silhouette of these animals was adequate and I choose not to adorn the edges of the trays with lots of extra cuts and designs. I wanted the horses themselves to be the stars of this project. Here is a section of the finished cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was somewhat disappointed when I went to fetch the walnut for this from my stash here, as I didn't have any. I did, however, come across this wood that I acquired which is called "roasted birch". Apparently they actually roast this wood to achieve the dark, rich colour. Last autumn when we were at the new place for wood, I saw it and thought I would get some and give it a try. I understand because of the roasting process, it is very stable and resisted warping. This has proven to be true, because the piece was dead-flat. On the down side, it is a bit brittle because of the dryness of it. However, with the tighter grain that is characteristic of birch, it still held together well.
> 
> I didn't like the smell however when cutting it, as it was quite strong and smelled as if it was burning as I was cutting it. I suppose that should be expected because of the process of roasting it, but I didn't care for that very much.
> 
> On the positive side however, the colour was dark and rich and even. It's just the look I wanted for this piece. It will be nice to see how it looks once oiled and finished. It promises to look even richer.
> 
> The second piece I did, I decided to use some sepele that I had. I am a fan of most mahogany and its derivative species. It is suitable for many projects that I make and I really like the warm, almost cinnamon color. It is a pleasure to work with too, as it cuts beautifully and is fairly sturdy with its tight, even grain. However, the piece I had was slightly warped which proved to be a slight challenge when spinning it around to cut the details of the piece.
> 
> Fortunately there were no disasters to report and everything went pretty much according to plan. Here is a small sample of the finished cutting for this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these pieces need to be sanded and oiled today. I also need to make a couple of adjustments in my pattern drawings so that people are able to easily cut them. There were a few instances where I drew the legs too thin or other details too small and I needed to adjust while I was cutting so that the pieces would be strong. I now need to go back and redraw some of these changes on the pattern. I also need to cut the small charm pieces which will hang from the top of the candle jars. It seems that I tend to do these last.
> 
> It will be a busy day and it will be very satisfying to see these designs come to life. I am pleased with them so far, and it gives me confidence that I don't have to make a design with 300 cuts to be attractive. I look forward to seeing them finished.
> 
> Have a great day!Two


I have heard from so many people who love horses and I hope they will find them appealing Roger. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs*
> 
> Finally it is a day when I woke up to a clear sky and sunshine. It has been quite overcast and rainy for the past several days. I think the last time it was sunny out was Saturday when I washed the car. I have been waiting for a bright day so I can take some pictures of the latest projects with some natural light. Usually I use artificial light, but I like to experiment with both, as some things just look better with natural light. One day I will have to get some photography lights, but not right now. I can't believe that I went to the States and completely forgot to look into getting a light tent like many of you have shown me in previous blogs. I suppose I will have to put it on the list of "things to do" when the time comes. It just isn't now.
> 
> I had a fine day of cutting yesterday and once again really enjoyed my saw. What a difference having the right tool makes! I never knew how much I was struggling until I moved up to this saw. (Or maybe I am just getting better!)
> 
> I cut two new designs out yesterday. Again, I thoroughly enjoyed my time making sawdust. There is something so relaxing about working on the scroll saw that is hard to explain. When I cut, I look at it as removing one piece of material at a time. Little by little the finished design reveals itself. To me, it is like watching a butterfly emerge from its cocoon. It is funny how it never really looks the same on paper as it does when it is cut. It is quite surprising sometimes. I can't tell you how many times things look only mediocre on paper and once cut, take on an entire new personality.
> 
> I suppose that is why I like wood so much. You can take the same design and cut it from several different kinds of wood and achieve something that is completely different. Wood choice is important, and when designing I often have an idea in my mind as to which species I will be using.
> 
> I discovered that my own wood supply is deficient in some areas. While I have lots of some species, I need to replenish some others. I can see a trip to Halifax on the horizon in the not too distant future. That will be an entirely new adventure, as now Keith my partner is involved in turning pens. I am sure that our agenda will shift to finding some interesting things for him to use also.
> 
> I haven't had a go at the lathe as of yet. I know that many of you have cheered me on to giving it a try, and I do intend to do so one day. But for now with everything that is on my plate, I just don't feel that it is the right time to add another distraction/direction to my repertoire. I need to stay focused on what I have to do right now for my business before I can take on something else. I would rather do less things properly than spread myself too thin and make a mess of everything. The time will come and I will know when it is here, but it just isn't now.
> 
> Back to the trays . . .
> 
> I did two styles of trays with a horse/western theme. I have been wanting to do one with horses for some time now (as I said, the list of ideas is still long!) and I began by just drawing them up. I had gone through many pictures and photographs as I always do and in the process came up with several ideas for attractive trays.
> 
> The first one was a classic running pack of horses (they call them packs, don't they?) As I indicated the other day, I wanted to do a couple of simpler designs that one would be able to cut fairly quickly. I thought the silhouette of these animals was adequate and I choose not to adorn the edges of the trays with lots of extra cuts and designs. I wanted the horses themselves to be the stars of this project. Here is a section of the finished cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was somewhat disappointed when I went to fetch the walnut for this from my stash here, as I didn't have any. I did, however, come across this wood that I acquired which is called "roasted birch". Apparently they actually roast this wood to achieve the dark, rich colour. Last autumn when we were at the new place for wood, I saw it and thought I would get some and give it a try. I understand because of the roasting process, it is very stable and resisted warping. This has proven to be true, because the piece was dead-flat. On the down side, it is a bit brittle because of the dryness of it. However, with the tighter grain that is characteristic of birch, it still held together well.
> 
> I didn't like the smell however when cutting it, as it was quite strong and smelled as if it was burning as I was cutting it. I suppose that should be expected because of the process of roasting it, but I didn't care for that very much.
> 
> On the positive side however, the colour was dark and rich and even. It's just the look I wanted for this piece. It will be nice to see how it looks once oiled and finished. It promises to look even richer.
> 
> The second piece I did, I decided to use some sepele that I had. I am a fan of most mahogany and its derivative species. It is suitable for many projects that I make and I really like the warm, almost cinnamon color. It is a pleasure to work with too, as it cuts beautifully and is fairly sturdy with its tight, even grain. However, the piece I had was slightly warped which proved to be a slight challenge when spinning it around to cut the details of the piece.
> 
> Fortunately there were no disasters to report and everything went pretty much according to plan. Here is a small sample of the finished cutting for this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these pieces need to be sanded and oiled today. I also need to make a couple of adjustments in my pattern drawings so that people are able to easily cut them. There were a few instances where I drew the legs too thin or other details too small and I needed to adjust while I was cutting so that the pieces would be strong. I now need to go back and redraw some of these changes on the pattern. I also need to cut the small charm pieces which will hang from the top of the candle jars. It seems that I tend to do these last.
> 
> It will be a busy day and it will be very satisfying to see these designs come to life. I am pleased with them so far, and it gives me confidence that I don't have to make a design with 300 cuts to be attractive. I look forward to seeing them finished.
> 
> Have a great day!Two


"it gives me confidence that I don't have to make a design with 300 cuts to be attractive" 
Oh why not?
When I read this, it made me think of the times my wife has asked me, "why can't you just make me what I asked you to make me without making it overly complicated by adding detailed scroll work that takes longer to cut than the actual project took to build?"


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Designs*
> 
> Finally it is a day when I woke up to a clear sky and sunshine. It has been quite overcast and rainy for the past several days. I think the last time it was sunny out was Saturday when I washed the car. I have been waiting for a bright day so I can take some pictures of the latest projects with some natural light. Usually I use artificial light, but I like to experiment with both, as some things just look better with natural light. One day I will have to get some photography lights, but not right now. I can't believe that I went to the States and completely forgot to look into getting a light tent like many of you have shown me in previous blogs. I suppose I will have to put it on the list of "things to do" when the time comes. It just isn't now.
> 
> I had a fine day of cutting yesterday and once again really enjoyed my saw. What a difference having the right tool makes! I never knew how much I was struggling until I moved up to this saw. (Or maybe I am just getting better!)
> 
> I cut two new designs out yesterday. Again, I thoroughly enjoyed my time making sawdust. There is something so relaxing about working on the scroll saw that is hard to explain. When I cut, I look at it as removing one piece of material at a time. Little by little the finished design reveals itself. To me, it is like watching a butterfly emerge from its cocoon. It is funny how it never really looks the same on paper as it does when it is cut. It is quite surprising sometimes. I can't tell you how many times things look only mediocre on paper and once cut, take on an entire new personality.
> 
> I suppose that is why I like wood so much. You can take the same design and cut it from several different kinds of wood and achieve something that is completely different. Wood choice is important, and when designing I often have an idea in my mind as to which species I will be using.
> 
> I discovered that my own wood supply is deficient in some areas. While I have lots of some species, I need to replenish some others. I can see a trip to Halifax on the horizon in the not too distant future. That will be an entirely new adventure, as now Keith my partner is involved in turning pens. I am sure that our agenda will shift to finding some interesting things for him to use also.
> 
> I haven't had a go at the lathe as of yet. I know that many of you have cheered me on to giving it a try, and I do intend to do so one day. But for now with everything that is on my plate, I just don't feel that it is the right time to add another distraction/direction to my repertoire. I need to stay focused on what I have to do right now for my business before I can take on something else. I would rather do less things properly than spread myself too thin and make a mess of everything. The time will come and I will know when it is here, but it just isn't now.
> 
> Back to the trays . . .
> 
> I did two styles of trays with a horse/western theme. I have been wanting to do one with horses for some time now (as I said, the list of ideas is still long!) and I began by just drawing them up. I had gone through many pictures and photographs as I always do and in the process came up with several ideas for attractive trays.
> 
> The first one was a classic running pack of horses (they call them packs, don't they?) As I indicated the other day, I wanted to do a couple of simpler designs that one would be able to cut fairly quickly. I thought the silhouette of these animals was adequate and I choose not to adorn the edges of the trays with lots of extra cuts and designs. I wanted the horses themselves to be the stars of this project. Here is a section of the finished cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was somewhat disappointed when I went to fetch the walnut for this from my stash here, as I didn't have any. I did, however, come across this wood that I acquired which is called "roasted birch". Apparently they actually roast this wood to achieve the dark, rich colour. Last autumn when we were at the new place for wood, I saw it and thought I would get some and give it a try. I understand because of the roasting process, it is very stable and resisted warping. This has proven to be true, because the piece was dead-flat. On the down side, it is a bit brittle because of the dryness of it. However, with the tighter grain that is characteristic of birch, it still held together well.
> 
> I didn't like the smell however when cutting it, as it was quite strong and smelled as if it was burning as I was cutting it. I suppose that should be expected because of the process of roasting it, but I didn't care for that very much.
> 
> On the positive side however, the colour was dark and rich and even. It's just the look I wanted for this piece. It will be nice to see how it looks once oiled and finished. It promises to look even richer.
> 
> The second piece I did, I decided to use some sepele that I had. I am a fan of most mahogany and its derivative species. It is suitable for many projects that I make and I really like the warm, almost cinnamon color. It is a pleasure to work with too, as it cuts beautifully and is fairly sturdy with its tight, even grain. However, the piece I had was slightly warped which proved to be a slight challenge when spinning it around to cut the details of the piece.
> 
> Fortunately there were no disasters to report and everything went pretty much according to plan. Here is a small sample of the finished cutting for this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these pieces need to be sanded and oiled today. I also need to make a couple of adjustments in my pattern drawings so that people are able to easily cut them. There were a few instances where I drew the legs too thin or other details too small and I needed to adjust while I was cutting so that the pieces would be strong. I now need to go back and redraw some of these changes on the pattern. I also need to cut the small charm pieces which will hang from the top of the candle jars. It seems that I tend to do these last.
> 
> It will be a busy day and it will be very satisfying to see these designs come to life. I am pleased with them so far, and it gives me confidence that I don't have to make a design with 300 cuts to be attractive. I look forward to seeing them finished.
> 
> Have a great day!Two


Hi Sheila, I think I prefer the second design, but both look good. Actually it is a herd of horses.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*

I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.

What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.

You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.

It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.

In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.

When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.

When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.

I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.

So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.

I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.

I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.

I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.

I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.

Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.

However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.

First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:










It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:










And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.










It is hard to believe it is the same piece.

And here is a picture of the sepele tray:










And its detail:










I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.

All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.

The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.

I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.

I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


I like the roasted birch. I'd never heard of that before. As a matter of fact, I had to go back and do a double take on the post title today. I actually got a good night's sleep last night and haven't downed my first pot of coffee yet. I thought the title read, "roasted bird". Then in the third paragraph, I linked "roasted bird" with "latest project", and I, wait, WHAT THE HELL?
I'm sorry. I thought you may like to share in my eye opening awaking this morning. Normally the coffee does the trick. This morning it took the mental image of you trying to roast a bird to burned, charred, crisp, and trying to scroll a project with it. I have no idea where my mind was going with that one. I guess I thought you were making one of a kind compound cut chess pieces. 
Hold one. I don't care if it's through dripping or not. I gotta have some coffee.
That's better.
I love the roasted birch. It looks like ebony from the photo I looked at above. Does heating it like that effect the way it cuts? After heating it, does the wood have a charcoal quality, that rubs off on your hands? These are the immediate questions I have on this one. Other than that, it is beautiful and possibly something I may want to try one day.
Nice job.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


LOL, William! It is amazing how our perspective is different before that first cup (pot) of Joe! Remember I am a "city girl" and try not to associate the meat I eat with once living animals. 

As far as the wood goes - No, it doesn't rub off at all. It is like 'regular' wood in that respect. It is, however a bit brittle and I would have to think twice about doing lots of curly fretwork pieces with it. It would look amazing with some of the geometric stuff (like the Wright Inspired Candle Tray) that I have made in the past, as the designs are far more sturdy. I was thinking on using the thinner piece for perhaps some art deco ornaments.

It 'feels' kind of like antique mahogany that you would associate with old furniture. It has that airy quality of very dry wood. Beware though - it is very 'dusty' and you really need to watch.

I was reading up on it this morning before I wrote my blog and I saw that most like to work with it because of its stability. It is not treated with chemicals to be stabilized so the 'green' people are happy.

I also read that it doesn't take certain types of glue well - probably due to the dryness. Some tried CA glue and found that it didn't hold. I would think that you would need a glue with some more body to it, so it won't all be absorbed away from the surface.

One other "negative" was that it was difficult to nail because it had a tendency to split. I would think that pre-drilling would solve this problem, as most dry woods would do the same.

There are few negatives about it, but as far as my needs and usage it is a good addition to have on hand. Unlike walnut, that can vary in color drastically and fade, this wood is dark and even and consistent in color. I don't know whether it fades or not. I will have to look into it more.

I still like walnut for many things, but this will also find a place in my wood arsenal for certain types of designs. It is always good to have choices and I can't get over how close this looks to the small pieces of ebony I have - at a fraction of the price. It may not be perfect, but it is a good alternative in many cases where I want dark, nearly black accents. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


You don't associate the food you eat with once living anmimals? 
I'm from the south, and we try to eat pretty much anything we can kill. Actually, I'm only two generations out of the swamps of Lousiana, so, even though I won't now, I have pretty much eaten anything you can think of. Add to that my twenty three year war veteran of an Uncl raised me. I used to love camping with him, where we disappeared into the woods for weeks at a time with only the bare essentials. He found it important to teach me to live off the land. That means he taught me which bugs and roots to eat if your traps didn't produce any meats.
Anyway, I've gotten off the main story I wanted to tell about not associating your food with living animals. 
When I was younger, I was a huge hunter. There was a time in my childhood when we were poor enough that if you didn't hunt, you didn't get meat. If you didn't garden, you didn't get vegetables. You get the idea. Things had gotten better though by the the time my little sister came along. We still loved the occasional deer or rabbit though.
When I was fixing venison (deer) one night, she informed me that she didn't eat deer meat because it came from a "cute little deer". Better than that, she says she was refusing from then on out to not eat anything that once was a living animal. 
I couldn't help but think of all the hamurgers and such that she liked, so I asked her where she thought hamburger meat came from.
Her response?
"FROM THE STORE!!!!!"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


And I agree about the ebony look. I'm always interested in cheaper ways to get looks similar to exotic woods. It may not be perfect, but that is a much cheaper alternative to ebony in my opinion. Most people can't afford ebony, I being one of those people. 
I also love Walnut. It is a beautifully dark wood and easy to work with. Unfortunately, I have a hard time getting my hands on much of it around here without spending so much to put my family in the poor house. So I don't get to use much of it. 
I do have plenty of what was originally presented to me as mahogay. While I am aware that there are different species of mahogany, I never really knew exactly what this was until recently when I gave some of it to SuperD. He has since told me that it is sepele. I've researched it some, but not enough to comment much on it besides that I find it a beatiful wood and easy to work with for scrolling.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


I know! I know! I may as well have painted a target on my back admitting that! It is funny how we are raised. When I lived in the Chicago area, we frequently went to Greek Town for dinner. Some of the best food in the world I think. Mostly consisted of lamb (there was always one on a spit in the front window of our favorite restaurant, The Parthenon) Now here in Nova Scotia, I still make pastisio and dolmades and grilled lamb. My friends here (who eat deer and moose, mind you) can't stomach the fact that I eat Mary's Little Lamb.

I am getting better though. Those fresh lobsters are mighty tastey. I don't even look them in the eye anymore before I throw them into the pot. So I am learning!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


It goes so much deeper than that. I was raised up where you could reach in the pickling jar on the counter at your local store and pull out tasty bits of meat to eat. Things like:
Pickled eggs
Pickled pigs feet
Pickled pigs ears
Pickled pigs snout
Then there's the old favorites of some of the cajuns and country folk I was raised around:
crawfish
turtle
alligator
rattlesnake
frog legs
chittlins (pork intestines)
mountain oysters (bull testicles)
tripe (stomach lining from cattle)
raccon
possum
armadillo
Needless to say, it was a different time and a different place. I wouldn't touch most of this stuff now with a ten foot pole. I, too, have became "cityfied". My brother jokes with me now about being a city boy. I have gotten too used to living within ten minutes of Wal-Mart. I buy most of my meat from the meat section of the grocery store. I still like deer meat, but prefer it processed into sausage. Also, I suffer withdrawal when my internet goes down for more than a few minutes.
This brother that picks on me about all this though has no room to talk. My family and I now love primitive camping. It's our way of getting away from everything. My brother won't camp unless it's at a campsite that has electricity so he can plug up his microwave, computer, and DVD player.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


Very nice tray Sheila, I have seen roasted Birch and Maple in some of the specialty wood stores here, didn't know it would go that dark when finished. Might be good for G + G style accents.

Lamb is an acquired taste which i have, but Shellfish, not so much.

Andrew


----------



## AkBob

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


A bit off topic however, you create some amazing art.I wish I had half the skill you do with the scroll saw. I keep blaming the saw, I know it hates me


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


Thanks so much, Bob! You just need to make peace with it and it will be a wonderful friend!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *"Roasted Birch" - a New Discovery for Me*
> 
> I love when I am so excited about work that I can't wait to get out of bed to start the day. It may sound silly to some of you, but it does happen a lot lately. I was lying in bed thinking about the new projects and I couldn't wait to finish working on them today.
> 
> What has got me all worked up, you ask? It seems that I have stumbled upon a type of wood that I had never worked with before and used it out of necessity and now that the project is finished, I absolutely love it.
> 
> You may have heard of it before. It is called "roasted birch" and it is actually yellow birch that is heated to over 300 degrees which turns it a deep brown in color, as well as stabilizes it. In my latest project, I was hoping to use some walnut for the running horses tray, as I wanted a dark brown wood, but I was disappointed to find that I didn't have any pieces here that were suitable. In going through my stock, I came across this piece of roasted birch that I had purchased the last time we were in Halifax last autumn. I had obtained it from the new place we tried, Halifax Specialty Hardwoods and had totally forgotten about it. Their description about it is here.
> 
> It certainly looked like walnut, although I thought it felt a bit lighter (less density). It would certainly be a bit more fragile than walnut due to its dryness, but the design that I planned to make was not that intricate and I believed it would tolerate it well.
> 
> In cutting and working with it, I found it to be very easy. It was stable and had remained dead flat, which I am sure is due to the dryness from the roasting process. I must say though that when cutting it, it had the smell of - well - burnt wood. The saw dust was also very fine, which was also I am sure due to the dryness. It cut and routed beautifully though, with no surprises whatsoever.
> 
> When I took the teaser picture for yesterdays' post, I thought that the colour looks very close to that of the other tray that I had made, which was sepele mahogany. It was slightly darker, with a little less grain I thought and more of an even dark brown tone to it. I did crack the edge of the tray in one place, although I didn't break the piece all the way off. This does happen sometimes, and I thought it would be no biggie - I would just glue it and continue on.
> 
> When I applied the CA glue to the joint, the wood immediately darkened to almost black. I tend to be conservative on using glue and such, but I did need to use a little more, as I could see the wood was absorbing it like a sponge. No worry though, by being patient and holding it for a few minutes the joint held and caught. I went on to do other things for a bit before I continued.
> 
> I was a bit too hasty in making the tray, as I should have used my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the wood prior to cutting to get rid of the final planer marks and start off smooth. I usually do this, but it was raining that day and I suppose I was lazy. I find it isn't usually a problem for me to sand after scrolling, as long as I don't use a coarse grit sandpaper, which could catch on the delicate edges of more intricate fretwork. In this case I felt the wood would hold up well and I would be fine.
> 
> So I sanded this tray with 220 paper without incident. It sanded very quickly (again, due to the dryness) and it had an odd almost shimmer to it. I showed Keith how it almost looked iridescent, which I thought was strange. The spot where I had applied the glue had darkened the wood to almost black, and I hoped that it would blend in once oiled.
> 
> I chose to use my favorite finish - mineral oil and then spray shellac - to finish both of these trays. The sun was bright and it was beautifully warm out and I took my kitty Pancakes on the deck with me to work on the pieces. Unlike most people, I do like the finishing process, as it seems to unlock another level of beauty in the wood. It is a thrill to see the character and figure of the wood emerge as I apply the oil finish. This tray was no exception.
> 
> I use a shallow cake pan and first dip the piece in about 1/2" of oil. I then use a medium course paint brush to gently work the oil into the sides of the pieces. With fretwork such as this, it is imperative to take your time and tread lightly so not to snap off a piece. I then use 600 grit paper and work the oil into the surface of the piece by hand, again working slowly and gently. This gives it a warm and polished look and really works it into the pores.
> 
> I sat on the deck for maybe an hour working on these two pieces. The sepele tray came out beautiful too, but I couldn't help but be in awe of the fantastic color the roasted birch turned out to be. It was a deep, dark almost blackish brown that at first glance resembled ebony. Even when Keith walked by, he said "wow!" I suppose that the best way I could describe the look was that of piano keys. It had that soft and satiny blackness with a tight and even grain. I just loved it.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as I put additional oil on it, it sucked it in like a sponge. Again, I am sure it is from the drying and roasting process. I allow the two trays to sit for a couple of hours, and then sprayed them with several thin coats of shellac. The results was amazing.
> 
> Never mind the designs, but these were two of the prettiest trays I have made I think. I knew though that it would be a challenge to photograph them properly and by the time they were ready for it, the sun was already going down and the long, deep shadows of the late afternoon were upon me. I would need to wait until today to take my photographs.
> 
> However, I did go out on the deck this morning and at least get some quick pictures to show you. I don't think that they are too bad, but I know I can do better later.
> 
> First, here is the Running Horses roasted birch tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the shellac put a bit more of a shine on it than usual. Perhaps it just shows that way because of the darkness of the wood. Here is a more detailed look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the tray sitting on top of the piece prior to finishing. I hope you can see how much darker it became when oiled and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe it is the same piece.
> 
> And here is a picture of the sepele tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the rich color of sepele, too. The shimmery grain is deep and rich and also looks quite attractive.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I also finished up the little charms on the shell tray with the pearls. I am going to be taking final pictures of all of these projects today, as well as finishing the pattern packets for them all to get them on the site. I hope to have a site update done by the weekend with all of our new things.
> 
> The finishing process is something that I find to be so satisfying. It pains me to see nicely made things with poor finishes or sometimes even no finish. Unfortunately, I see lots of that in scroll sawing. A year or so ago, I may have just slapped on some polyurethane spray when I was done cutting and called it a day. But after joining here on the site and seeing the difference a good finish makes with projects, I have learned that taking a little time to finish things properly goes a long way to making them look professional. The oil/shellac combination I frequently use works so well with the intricate fretwork that I do and it is fairly quick and easy and brings the pieces up to a higher level.
> 
> I have enough of this roasted birch for one more tray and also a piece that is approximately 3/16" thick which will be nice for a box or ornaments or even jewelry. I plan to get more the next time we are in Halifax, as I think it is a wonderful alternative to something like ebony when dark wood is desired for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing it.


I missed this one some how . Must of been them few days I was out helping on the farm . Got to love them down home country food . They are much fresher and tasteful then what you can buy in the store .
Sheila , another fine project you have made . The roasted birch looks like it was painted black great selection of wood .


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Turn for a Tool Gloat*

Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.

They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.

What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?

Because it really is quite cool!

It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:

A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .










In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:










The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.










What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.

The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.










Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.

Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)

We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.

I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


----------



## dustbunny

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Nice find !
Though it may seem like an overkill of bits, there will be a day you need a particular one.
Like how often do you drill concrete ? Doesn't matter….if you ever need to you have the bit.
I think this set is going to come in handy for you, congratulations !

Lisa


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


In regards to the concrete drilling - I know chances are slim - but I'll be ready! LOL Most of the other things I will use I think. It is kind of like a socket wrench set. Does anyone (other than a mechanic) use every single size? It sure is fun to be 'ready for action' though!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


I seen a t-shirt once that says "the one with the most tools, wins" 
and … yes it may take years, but, you will use every single tool in that box for somethin


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Wow… I own more bits than I ever need, but I have to admit, I'd be tempted to buy that, too! What a great find.


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Congratulations on your find, Sheila! Isn't that ride home just a little sweeter with the new tool (or tool set) in the trunk?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Lisa is right, I remember the sense of panic when I needed a 3/4" bit for making the drum sander, being almost exclusively metric these days (and for all the smart ones out there I do realise that 3/4" is 19.05mm but I only have even mm sizes). I was only relieved when I remembered my old Imperial bit stash. You can never have enough drill bits. They only break when the stores are closed!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Nice grab!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Drill bits and drill accessorries to a scroller are like clamps to any wood worker, there is no such thing as too many. I have a set of bits and accessorries that I got a couple of years for something (birthday I think it was). At the time, I didn't figure I'd ever need all those bits. I can't tell you the times I have gone to it though for odd sizes that if it hadn't been for that big set, I'd have been making a special trip to town for a single bit. For example, some of you may remember me building the trebuchet before Christmas. The only metal stock I was able to find for the axles was a 7/16". The only 7/16" bit I had in the shop was in that large set.
As for the concrete bit, I was sure I'd never need the ones in my set either. Since that time I have used two of those as well. The hinge part of the hasp that locks the large doors of my shop are attached to the wall into cynder blocks. When they stripped out after someone tried breaking into my shop, I went to and got large bolts that go all the way though the wall. Then I drilled the holes with those concrete bits and bolted the hasp back to the wall and welded the nut onto the bolts. The only way they're breaking into my shop now is to break out the entire wall itself.
Good find Sheila. What I do with mine is replace the bits as they break. You're a scroller. You know you're going to break some of the smaller bits in time. As it goes though, it's easy later to determine the bits that will get used up. When you're in town sometime, pick up a couple of extras. This keeps all your bits full and in one place. I do this and now that big set that my family got me is my go to set for any drilling needs I may have. I keep mine near my drill press.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Turn for a Tool Gloat*
> 
> Yesterday I had some errands to run. On the way home, we saw that our lumber yard and hardware place was having its annual yard sale this weekend. In the past, we have found some OK bargains there. Lots of what was on sale was stuff that we didn't find very useful, but once in a while there was something good there. In any case, we figured it was worth it to stop by and take a look.
> 
> They had a tent that had a variety of smaller tools on sale. There were a couple of drill presses - one floor model and a table top one - that were a bit better than the one I had now. It would have been nice with Keith's new found hobby of pen turning to have a much bigger one, but with the limited amount of space we have here, we talked it over and decided to pass on it. Besides, we had other ideas as far as drill presses were concerned.
> 
> What I did find was a great deal on a set of drill bits. Now I have a really good set of brad bits from Lee Valley that I have had for several years and use constantly and I also have a decent set of some high speed regular bits that has also served me well. I keep both sets in good shape and I am not missing any bits from either. So why, you may ask, did I purchase this set?
> 
> Because it really is quite cool!
> 
> It cost me only $55 and consisted of the following:
> 
> A sturdy carrying and storage case for everything. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the top section, there are all kinds of masonry bits, spade bits, countersinks and some nail sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle section contains a large variety of titanium coated high speed bits and also a large variety of screw driver bits to use with our cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about the drill bits is that instead of them all being different sizes, there are up to 3 or 4 of each size. This way if you lose or break one, or if it loses its edge, you still have spares. The variety of sizes is pretty much standard so you aren't getting a lot of odd sizes that aren't normally used. This makes more sense to me for my purposes.
> 
> The bottom section contains a huge selection of regular bits, and also a huge selection of brad point bits. Again, there are many of the same bits in standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a candy store of bits and a great set. I realize that it probably isn't the absolute highest quality set you can buy, but for someone like me I think it is pretty cool. Since I am not a contractor and am pretty easy on my stuff, they should do a fine job for me. Considering a couple of weeks ago, I spent $25 on an EMPTY storage case of this size that isn't nearly as strong, and that my small bits cost me about $5 for two bits, I am certain I will get my $55 worth out of this set.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I love being organized and it is really awesome for me to have everything I need for drilling in one compact case. I am just thrilled with my acquisition! (I suppose it doesn't take much to make me happy!)
> 
> We spent the rest of the day working on the new stuff and making plans for getting the drill press in order. We have some good ideas for working Keith's dad's drill press into our little shop area. His dad just retired a couple of months ago and we are thinking of swapping with him for our smaller press, as he won't be needing his heavier duty one anymore. But I will keep you up to date on that later.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my silly tool gloat. It is a great find and I am sure I will have years of fun using it.


Yes, I actually liked the fact that there were several bits of each size. That way if one gets damaged or lost, there are spares. It feels good to have a nice set like this at hand - especially for the price!


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *

As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.

As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.

With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.

Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.

I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.

I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.

Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.

There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.

I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.

I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.

In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.

So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")

I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.

Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Sheila, I will look forward to following along with these classes.

CtL


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Sheila, I really like this idea, especially using videos that I can use as my time permits, as I am still putting together my workshop and do not yet own a scroll saw. I'll put this on my winter's "to do" list


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


I'm looking forward to it.

Lee


----------



## majeagle1

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Fantastic Sheila, I'll be watching for the first lesson!
Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Hacksaw007

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Can't wait, I am that person, have a scroll saw setting, not being used. Intimidated by it I guess! Bring it on and make it able to be used by dummies!

-Mike


----------



## horsefly

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


What timing!! I have been doing woodworking for some time and just today put together my first scroll saw, a DeWalt. I'm interested in doing some work on it that I can then apply to some of my clock cases to appear to be carved in relief.
Looking forward to your class, and thanks much for taking the time and putting the effort into it.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Shelia

I look forward to your classes and the information provided. I have learned that the more stuff (information) I can pour into the old brain of mine the better I get. I have two suggestions.

1. First of all I think learning a scrollsaw is a simple as using a scrollsaw. Now it does take months of using and practive - plus lots of different types of instructions (books, videos and the like).

2. Now all of us own a DeWalt or Excalibur so I do think some lessons should be on the "lesser" models. Not details of how to use one but just some patterns cut with say s $200 (retail) saw - that would be more prastical for lots of us.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Looking forward to the classes . 
Just because Shelia mention Dewalt and Excalibur does not mean people with other type of saw will be left out . I'm sure you will get some usefull tips here and also you can alway ask and sure someone else maybe able to help also


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


I just want to say again that even though I will be using a certain type of saw, what I will be showing will be possible on most saws. I am sorry if I didn't make this clearer to people. I only meant that I may not be able to help with putting in the blade and stuff like that on models of saws that I am not familiar with. My goal here will be to help people learn more cutting techniques and other basic information about scroll sawing so that they can use their own saw to its fullest potential. 

Sheila


----------



## Mickit

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Sheila…I've had an old P20 for about five years now, and have yet to do anything with it, 'cept to dial it in…I am looking forward to the class. Do I need to bring an apple for the teacher?


----------



## Randy63

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Sheila, I would like to participate in your class. I used to have two scrollsaw, a Hegner single speed Multimax and a RBI Hawk that I sold last year. I several years back used to cut items for decorative painters. The Hegner I now only use occasionally to cut some parts and or inlays for my boxes. My woodworking love has taken a back seat to other things for the last couple of years but I think this is something I could find time for. Do you received notices as to when the lessons are? Will a single speed work ok for your projects?
Randy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Hi, Mickey and Randy - 
I will be starting a new blog that will pertain specifically to the lessons in about two weeks. Just kind of look for it on the blog board and you will see it. You could always check my regular blog too, as I will probably be talking about it here.

I think that you should be fine with a single speed saw. Although there may be times when you would want to change speeds, I find I leave mine the same for the most part. If any issues come up, you can just ask and we will figure them out. 

I hope it will be fun for everyone!

Sheila

(PS - I love apples!)


----------



## scroller999

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Sheila, firstly I would like to commend you for taking on this task in order to help fellow Scrollers. I know it will not be easy but your dedication to the Scroll Saw community will make it a success. You are very talented and I look forward to following your blog. Count me in.

Mike


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Starting to Plan the Scroll Saw Class *
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been asked to do a class on scroll sawing to present it here on Lumberjocks. I think that this will be a great way to introduce people to scroll sawing and get involved. Many of you that I have talked to already have a scroll saw sitting in the corner of your shop that is seldom used. I have had many requests as to instruction on how to use it properly, as well as blade choice, etc.
> 
> As with many things that I do, in thinking about the class it is sometimes difficult for me to keep things simple. Probably the biggest challenge that I will have will be to sort things through and put them in an order that everyone can understand and follow. It isn't that it is rocket science. It is simply that we need to learn to walk before we run and I want to be sure that I am not going to jump ahead too quickly and lose people.
> 
> With anything such as this, there will certainly be many different correct ways to accomplish things. I like to think that whatever feels comfortable for people (and is safe) is what is right for them. Just because it works for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will feel comfortable to someone else. Comfort is important because in order to relax and have fun, we need to feel comfortable.
> 
> Another thing that I have been thinking about is the use of videos in teaching. I think they will be very helpful and important in the learning process. However, I do need to respect that there are many people who are still on dial-up and have trouble accessing videos. I don't want to leave them out. This is probably the most difficult part to sort out in my mind regarding the classes. I want others to be able to jump in at any time (perhaps even years later) and still learn from what I am going to teach.
> 
> I also have some concerns as to how teach the preparation issues such as tensioning the saw blade. There are only two models of scroll saws that I have direct access to - the Dewalt and the Excalibur - and there are many other brands out there. One of the basics of being able to cut correctly on a saw is having the proper blade tension. The other main problem I hear from people is proper blade installation. Again, my resources are limited here so I will only be able to demonstrate on these two models.
> 
> I do have an idea about those issues, however. I have a friend in Iowa who owns literally hundreds of scroll saws (some people collect stamps, Rick collects scroll saws) and he has a wonderful, comprehensive site explaining a lot about many many of the scroll saws on the market, as well as older saws. I think I am going to ask him if I can refer people to his site if they have questions regarding their own saw. It may seem like I am passing the buck, but I find that has been one of the biggest mental blocks that I have and would definitely solve that problem.
> 
> Since there are so many different techniques and details that I want to show, I have decided that the best way to teach them is to do a random mix of several different ornaments. In essence, each ornament will be a little "mini-project" and will focus on a different technique. That way, people will be able to use small pieces of wood and scraps that for the most part will be laying around their shops. Also, if mistakes are made and the pieces don't come out just right, the risks and investment is rather low and people can just try again.
> 
> There are many other benefits to doing things this way too, as opposed to all of us making one big project. If someone is already competent in a particular skill, they can just skip that week's lesson and wait until the next. This is also true for anyone who doesn't really enjoy a particular type of cutting. We all have our favorite types of cutting and it will be easy to opt out of doing something that we aren't particularly fond of without having to leave the entire class. You will be able to jump right back in on the next lesson and not miss anything.
> 
> I always say that designing and creating is 99 percent organization and 1 percent execution. The same will be true for this class. I want to think it through properly and have a plan that will make sense for everyone to follow so we aren't just jumping all over the page and confusing everyone. Unlike with most woodworking where the cutting is quite straight forward and the trick is usually in the assembly, in scroll sawing it is quite the opposite. On many pieces made with the scroll saw, the cutting is the art itself.
> 
> I enjoy the scroll saw so much because it is such a versatile tool. There is much more that it can be used for besides making fretwork plaques. I hope that people can find it to be an indispensable tool in their shop and that working though these classes with me will inspire some wonderful ideas to enhance their every day wood working.
> 
> In teaching this class, I believe that I will also be inspired. I have been wanting to do some sort of book or set of instructional videos for quite a while now, and getting my thoughts organized in order to teach this class may be just the push I need to go ahead with those plans. I think it will be good for all of us.
> 
> So look forward to hearing more about it in the weeks to follow. I expect that I will officially begin another blog sometime in the first couple weeks of July. I have some heavy deadlines before then and I need to get them done so that I will be good for the autumn catalogs (remember the "Ant and the Grasshopper?")
> 
> I will also be looking forward to working with you all and hearing from you during these sessions. I think it will be a fun way to share some knowledge with each other and hopefully we will all come out of it learning something new.
> 
> Have a great Sunday! (Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there, too!)


Thanks, Mike:
I started the blog on it here and you can follow it and join in. I am looking forward to having a great time with everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Goin' To The City*

I got the site updated with all the new stuff yesterday, and the weather looks to be good for the day so we are dropping the top on the Mustang and heading out to Halifax (to go WOOD SHOPPING!) and see what fun is in store for us! Our first trip of the season!

Actually, I am writing this yesterday so that you can read it tomorrow, which by now is today and I am long gone, as we are leaving at 5am. (How's that for something to go with your morning coffee and tea?)

Sorry for short changing you on today's blog, but the wood stores are calling and it'll do me good to get out for a day. To make up for it, I have attached a video here of a song that came to mind. I haven't thought of this song in probably over 20 years. I don't know why I did, but I did and it is in my head so I thought I would share it with you in lieu of a blog. You know for me everything has a story (my daughter says I am like an old lady with my stories) and this is no different.

This was from the first vinyl album that I ever bought. "Why Foghat?", you may ask. Who knows what my 13 year old mind was thinking back then! Besides the title track, this album also had their hit "Slow Ride" on it. I was going to play that one for you, but I thought that since the ride probably won't be that slow, the title track was more appropriate.

So here is a morning song to wake up your corn flakes - "Fool for the City" by Foghat:






Oh, and think of me shopping for wood while you are listening to it so that we can stay on topic here please!

Enjoy your morning and day! 

(I'll take pictures if there is anything interesting!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Goin' To The City*
> 
> I got the site updated with all the new stuff yesterday, and the weather looks to be good for the day so we are dropping the top on the Mustang and heading out to Halifax (to go WOOD SHOPPING!) and see what fun is in store for us! Our first trip of the season!
> 
> Actually, I am writing this yesterday so that you can read it tomorrow, which by now is today and I am long gone, as we are leaving at 5am. (How's that for something to go with your morning coffee and tea?)
> 
> Sorry for short changing you on today's blog, but the wood stores are calling and it'll do me good to get out for a day. To make up for it, I have attached a video here of a song that came to mind. I haven't thought of this song in probably over 20 years. I don't know why I did, but I did and it is in my head so I thought I would share it with you in lieu of a blog. You know for me everything has a story (my daughter says I am like an old lady with my stories) and this is no different.
> 
> This was from the first vinyl album that I ever bought. "Why Foghat?", you may ask. Who knows what my 13 year old mind was thinking back then! Besides the title track, this album also had their hit "Slow Ride" on it. I was going to play that one for you, but I thought that since the ride probably won't be that slow, the title track was more appropriate.
> 
> So here is a morning song to wake up your corn flakes - "Fool for the City" by Foghat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and think of me shopping for wood while you are listening to it so that we can stay on topic here please!
> 
> Enjoy your morning and day!
> 
> (I'll take pictures if there is anything interesting!)


oh yea! I can picture you goin down a curvy road canopied by giant Oak trees with the top down (on the car), and your hair blowin in the breeze.. Jam on Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Goin' To The City*
> 
> I got the site updated with all the new stuff yesterday, and the weather looks to be good for the day so we are dropping the top on the Mustang and heading out to Halifax (to go WOOD SHOPPING!) and see what fun is in store for us! Our first trip of the season!
> 
> Actually, I am writing this yesterday so that you can read it tomorrow, which by now is today and I am long gone, as we are leaving at 5am. (How's that for something to go with your morning coffee and tea?)
> 
> Sorry for short changing you on today's blog, but the wood stores are calling and it'll do me good to get out for a day. To make up for it, I have attached a video here of a song that came to mind. I haven't thought of this song in probably over 20 years. I don't know why I did, but I did and it is in my head so I thought I would share it with you in lieu of a blog. You know for me everything has a story (my daughter says I am like an old lady with my stories) and this is no different.
> 
> This was from the first vinyl album that I ever bought. "Why Foghat?", you may ask. Who knows what my 13 year old mind was thinking back then! Besides the title track, this album also had their hit "Slow Ride" on it. I was going to play that one for you, but I thought that since the ride probably won't be that slow, the title track was more appropriate.
> 
> So here is a morning song to wake up your corn flakes - "Fool for the City" by Foghat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and think of me shopping for wood while you are listening to it so that we can stay on topic here please!
> 
> Enjoy your morning and day!
> 
> (I'll take pictures if there is anything interesting!)


Sheila hope you find some nice wood will be looking forward to seeing the pics. Enjoy your day out .


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Goin' To The City*
> 
> I got the site updated with all the new stuff yesterday, and the weather looks to be good for the day so we are dropping the top on the Mustang and heading out to Halifax (to go WOOD SHOPPING!) and see what fun is in store for us! Our first trip of the season!
> 
> Actually, I am writing this yesterday so that you can read it tomorrow, which by now is today and I am long gone, as we are leaving at 5am. (How's that for something to go with your morning coffee and tea?)
> 
> Sorry for short changing you on today's blog, but the wood stores are calling and it'll do me good to get out for a day. To make up for it, I have attached a video here of a song that came to mind. I haven't thought of this song in probably over 20 years. I don't know why I did, but I did and it is in my head so I thought I would share it with you in lieu of a blog. You know for me everything has a story (my daughter says I am like an old lady with my stories) and this is no different.
> 
> This was from the first vinyl album that I ever bought. "Why Foghat?", you may ask. Who knows what my 13 year old mind was thinking back then! Besides the title track, this album also had their hit "Slow Ride" on it. I was going to play that one for you, but I thought that since the ride probably won't be that slow, the title track was more appropriate.
> 
> So here is a morning song to wake up your corn flakes - "Fool for the City" by Foghat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and think of me shopping for wood while you are listening to it so that we can stay on topic here please!
> 
> Enjoy your morning and day!
> 
> (I'll take pictures if there is anything interesting!)


Have fun picking out the wood and I can't wait to pick up some of your new patterns SO I can go find some new wood.
Have a good day 
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wood Shopping Hangover*

We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.

The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:

"I have enough wood now."

There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.

It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.

I suppose we did get a bit after all.

On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.

It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.

The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.

The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.

Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.

We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".

We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)

We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.

Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.

We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.

I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.

It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.

Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.

Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.

I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


a funny and good mornin read Sheila. I can't even pronounce some o that wood you got.  I know you will enjoy it all. Our eyes will also benefit when you get finished with it. have a good day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


Thanks, Roger! (You mean you won't dump me as a buddy?) Forgiveness is a wonderful thing! You have a great day too!

 Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


Sounds like you had a fun full day !
It's not that you got alot wood , 
Could be( this one might hurt next time I see you)
Your getting slow in your elderly years (ouch)
You forgot about it
Your not making alot projects
Keith leave here along she has work to do hehehehahehahahhe

ok have a great day I know after seeing all that wood your mind is a rolling around with project but which one should I do 1st. 
 David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


Hi, David!
It's probably "all of the above!" LOL I do forget what I have over there (so does Keith, and he is younger than I am!) We bought a 6 ft board of Hickory because he really likes is and though we were out. We found we had TWO 3 ft pieces there! It made me feel better! 

You have a great day too! 
Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


You don't have enough wood. you're just in denial. Yes, sit down for this one if you feel faint. Denial is a common symptom of a wood hoarder. You won't ever know if you've got enough wood if you're a true wood hoarder until you think you have enough and then someone offers you some pretty nice wood for free, or so cheap you hurt your arm reaching for your money. If you can then turn down the wood, then, and only then, can you say you've kicked the habit.
How do I know about this? 
Beause last time I said I had enough wood, it happened to me. I failed miserably.
Yes, craft supplies are absolutely rediculous these days. A conversation I commonly have with my brother is why I don't do this or that with my projects. His suggestions usually involve buying extra supplies. He doesn't "get" that by the time I finish a project I already have the maximum, and sometimes more, amount of money that I can afford to budget for a project. I can't afford to buy additional supplies. He doesn't get this though because he works as a foreman in construction for someone else. When he needs supplies, he uses the company credit card. He doesn't have to pull out his own cash. 
I'm sure you are aware of wood costs after yesterday's trip. You do mostly small projects. Now consider the cost of exotic woods for some of the larger projects I have done. I bring that up beause my brother also asks often why I don't purchase some more variety of woods so I can break up the normal cottonwood and mahogany theme that most of my projects get built with. It's becasuse I have a free source for those two woods. If I had to go out and by wood, I'd be restricted to small projects.
Out of curiousity once, I went and priced what it would cost to built one of the rocking motorcycles that I have done in the past. If I built it out of the cheapest pine I could get locally, it would cost well over a hundred dollars for the wood. That is just for the wood. That doesn't include the cost that I already put into stain, glue, etc. that it takes to complete the project.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


Sure. Wave a board of ebony or wenge in front of my nose and watch me jump! Laugh. Scoff. Say "I told you so!"

I realize that "misery loves company" and all of that, so I'll let you slide. 

About the supplies - it is funny how people also like to compare the cheap crap that they can get at the dollar store - mostly from balsa or the other "wood products" that they have there to real wood stuff. I say let them knock themselves out and get it there then. Obviously that isn't they type of people you want as a customer. I hear a lot of it here on the site and it is sad that others don't appreciate the beautiful workmanship in what so many here make.

But if someone uses the "f" word (free) in regards to wood - I'll still come a'runnin'! Who needs furniture anyway??? 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


Glad you had such a great day! I have finally agreed with my wife, I have enough would too ;-)) Need to use some of it before I go logging again ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


It is a tough realization, Topamax, but I think that sometimes we have to face reality! Just think of the fun we will have making stuff though! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


I think the real solution is to get my drying/storage racks built ;-))


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


I have some very niece piece`s of beech and ash for you …. freebee Sheila 
but you have to collect the toothpick´s by your self ….... LOL

thank´s for taking the hangover  that arived just a splitsecond before I hit the buy bottom 
on some old saws ….. so next week they will arive from UK 

have a great Day both of you …. tommorrow you will have forgotten the hangover 
being ready for the next party

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


What kind of saws did you get, Dennis? That sounds fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


I got two 26 inch panelsaw one for ripcutting (W. Kaye Rip Saw)
and the other for crosscutting ( Disston )
and then two brass back saws a dovetailsaw (Tyzack Dovetail Saw No. 120)
and a tennonsaw (also from Tyzack) and I cuoldn´t help myself 
I have to admid I had to buy a stanley no.78 duplex fillester and rabeate plane too

so the wallet ain´t too happy ….. but I am … LOL

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


That is a lot of cool tools, Dennis! Your wallet may not be happy, but now it can rest while you stay home and use your new tools!  I know that is what I am doing - staying out of stores for a while!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Shopping Hangover*
> 
> We left the house approximately 6am and didn't return until nearly 10pm. The sun was just sliding into the ocean as we were on the final leg of our trip on the (almost) longest day of the year. It was one of those beautiful pinkish-orange sunsets and the water was like a glass mirror, reflecting the soft light back to the purple hills of Digby Neck as we drove south on Rt 101 along the shore. It was a fine end to a very full and enjoyable day.
> 
> The next statement that I will make may get me banned from this site. I am going to say it anyway though, because admitting is the first step in recovery:
> 
> "I have enough wood now."
> 
> There. I have said it. You can shun me now and cross me off of your buddy list and shake your heads at me in shame that I would ever admit something so preposterous. But unless I decide to build a house or full scale replica of the Queen Mary other such structure, I have absolutely no business setting foot in the wood store or lumber yard for a long, long time.
> 
> It isn't that we got a lot yesterday. We really did fairly well. We purchased a piece of sepele mahogany, some cherry, some more roasted birch and some padauk and hickory. We also got some smaller pieces of bird's eye maple that had an amazing amount of figure to it and a piece of aromatic cedar for Keith to make pens with, as well as a small piece of thuya burl and chetekok that will make some beautiful pens. Oh, and I found a small piece of pau amarillo, which didn't have the usual bright yellow, but was softer in color and had a pinkish streaking throughout it. That piece was only about a foot long by 8" wide by an inch, but would make at least one nice tray or plaque. And finally, I picked up a piece of the whitest holly that I have seen to date. Again the piece was about 6" wide and a foot long and an inch deep, but for small things like jewelry and accents or ornaments, it would do fine.
> 
> I suppose we did get a bit after all.
> 
> On our way home, we stopped at Bernie's to unload. He wasn't there (probably at his camp) but we decided to take stock in what we had there and sort. That is when reality hit and we saw the huge variety of nice wood we had. These were all 1-2" boards that were all 8" or wider and anywhere from 3-4 feet long. Besides the addition of the wood above, we had in stock oak, walnut, maple, birch, grey elm, hickory and mahogany. That is in addition to what we have here that is all dressed and planed to various usable thicknesses. There was not enough room on the large shelf that Bernie has designated for our use. There were probably five boards left over and we will have to consult with him as to where to store them.
> 
> It was a good thing for us to take inventory and really see what we had. There were many species of wood that we had truly forgotten about. The bottom line is that there is enough there for a year's worth of project (if not several years) and if there isn't enough of one particular species, I think the best thing to do would be to pick something else. Everything we have is nice and it is time to use it instead of "collect" it.
> 
> The day was really fun. We stopped at our favorite diner in Weymouth to have a nice breakfast. They have good food at those "breakfast specials" prices and it was right on our way. It was a mostly sunny day, but cool. We needed jackets to have the top down on the car and actually didn't put it down until about half way there.
> 
> The "road kill" numbers were high though, and there were more than the usual casualties. It must have been the time of year because I don't remember ever seeing so many dead critters on one trip. It was sad, so I kind of decided to make an "I Spy" type of game of it to lighten the mood. At last count, there were 11.5 on the road and 10.5 on the shoulder and three shoes. There was a tennis shoe and later a child's shoe, which is kind of customary as far as shoes on the road go, but what struck me as odd was that there was one shiny-ish black business type shoe at one point. Those are a rare find and should qualify for extra points I think.
> 
> Once we were in the city though, it was bright and sunny and a beautiful day. We headed right to the two wood places - Halifax Hardwoods and East Coast Hardwoods and were done with both of them by about 11:30. After making a couple of trips there a year, I suppose that the trips get more streamlined, as we pretty much know what each place has to offer and we get our business done and get out of there relatively quickly.
> 
> We stopped at a place near East Coast and had a very poor lunch of the saltiest hamburgers we ever had. It was kind of a greasy looking diner but we thought it would be decent because it was quite busy but it proved to win our vote as the "worst hamburgers ever".
> 
> We then went to Michael's in Dartmouth to look for some casting resin for pens for Keith and were quite disappointed, not only at their lack of selection for that kind of material, but also for their high prices on everything else. No wonder people aren't doing crafting anymore. It used to be that it would cost less for people to make stuff themselves then to buy it. Now however, in order to buy the supplies to make something it seems to cost far more than if you were to purchase it already made. The Martha Stewart section was the most comical. It seems that Martha could find a way to package just about anything to look la-de-da and charge several times what it was worth. One example was the "Martha Stewart Colored Pencil" set which cost I think $39. It is funny that you could get the same size set of pencils at an art store for about half the cost. Everything with the Martha Stewart name on it was grossly overpriced. Oh, and we got to hear announcements over the PA system from Martha herself letting us know how "summer crafting was a good thing." I am sure for Martha it was. Someone had to pay for her lawyers. But I couldn't get out of there fast enough. (And no - I didn't buy a thing!)
> 
> We then went to the mall and walked through the entire thing - again not getting anything. I suppose I just don't "need" anything. I think it is good to be happy with what I have and not wanting all the time. I must be happy. Nothing at all appealed to me and we began to wonder why we were even there. We walked out again without spending a penny.
> 
> Our final stop in the Halifax/Dartmouth area was to Lee Valley Tools. Keith had wanted to get some things for his pens and try a couple of new kits. He did get some things there, but not really a lot. Again, there is nothing that I wanted or needed. We began to head home.
> 
> We went through New Minus on the way home, which is a good sized town with decent shopping and made a stop at the Home Depot there, just to look. I did buy some blue painter's tape there, but other than that we came up empty. Keith has been looking for letter and metric drill bits that don't cost an arm and a leg and they didn't have any metrics or lettered ones at all. I have been hunting for the Gorilla Glue Wood Glue to no avail. Not one store has it of all that I checked. Maybe they don't even have it in Canada yet.
> 
> I can honestly say I am all shopped out for quite a while. As I said earlier, we stopped at Bernie's on the way home to drop off the wood and headed home. I am sure that subsequent road trips this summer won't really involve any lumber places anytime soon. I just don't want to keep buying more and not use what I have. It goes against my "minimalist" lifestyle that I like so much.
> 
> It was good to get out and get it out of my system though. We tend to romanticize things like trips to the wood store and dream about them and such and in reality sometimes it is just too much. If I were being totally honest with you, I would say that I don't have any need to go back for at least a year. If not more. With the small stuff I make, there is plenty there for literally hundreds of projects. And that is no exaggeration.
> 
> Part of finding happiness I believe is knowing when to say when. I can't see how living in constant want of more could be a good thing for me. It is like leaving the table when you have had enough to eat, even though the meal is great. It is sometimes hard to do, but it is far better than feeling over fed and bloated.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - seeing the wood transformed into beautiful things. I find that will bring me the most joy and happiness and satisfaction. And hopefully some others will benefit from it too.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I've got some drawing to do!


hello Sheila 
sorry I havn´t been on but I had a very nice weekend visiting both Thomas (Napoleon)
and Mads (Mafe) in copenhagen , at the same time I followed Mona and Silke to the airplane
they take a week hollyday on Mallorca in mediter-ranean licking sun mostly
and my skin can´t take the sun so I hope they enjoy the vacation knowing I´m sitting alone 
and have to find out how to cook …. LOL

today I got a mail from the antiqué store saying they have dispatch the parcel but also
that they returned 30 pound to my account since the handle on the tennon saw was loose 
not mention on the site and still they send the saw with freebee hope I can find a use for it somehow 
he even surgest it cuold be cut up for cardscrapers ….. 
great to see a good service for once
and discover it still excist in the world 
now I just wait for the arivel of the parcel 

have a great day while I catch up with both L J and my E-mail thats finely got back in good shape

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Odds and Ends*

Boy, I got a lot of little stuff out of the way yesterday. You know those days - where there are a ton of small things to do and it seems like they just get in the way of moving ahead. I like days like that because when all is said and done, it feels like you accomplished quite a bit. I even thought through the next project that I am going to be working on today.

I got a newsletter out. It was the second one that I sent in June, but it seemed that there was enough new stuff and people were asking when the new patterns would be ready so I thought it was warranted. I am getting a little better on using the software to make the newsletter. It was a bit tricky at first and one of the issues that I have with it is that I only usually write a newsletter once a month. This month was the first time there were two. With things that way, I don't really work on it until I need the next one and find myself kind of forgetting how to do stuff. But we have been on the new software since November and I am finally feeling more comfortable with using it and getting it to look like I want it to. It really gives the notices a nice and professional look too, so it is well worth it. I love technology.

Speaking of technology and stuff like that, Canada Post is still on strike. That is turning to the point of stupidity I think. They started off at the beginning of the month with a "rolling strike" which hit one area at a time and last week it turned into a full fledged strike where mail is stopped all over Canada.

I understand that they are making a point and I refuse to get into the politics here and discuss it, as you know I don't talk about stuff like that, but it just makes me very grateful for the internet and that most of my business is done via email.

From a business point of view, it must be devastating for many industries. Coming from the United States, I can feel pretty sure that things wouldn't have gotten this far. I can't imagine the entire USA mail system being shut down for two weeks. The funny thing is when I am reading about it, they are saying that workers may be back at work by next week (may!) and even though people aren't getting paychecks that are normally mailed, all their bills are still due on time. (OK)

Maybe for someone like me that would work fine, as companies are encouraging people to do online banking and pay things that way, but for many elderly people who don't have the knowledge or access to the internet or can even get out to the banks, it has to be incredibly stressful. I imagine that they feel frustrated and helpless and I think that they are the ones that are hurt the most by this.

Fortunately, for myself and my company, I have alternatives. I have had a couple of orders that requested "hard copies" to be sent in the mail, and I notified the customers and sent them the files electronically so that they didn't have to wait that long. When things are up and running, I will send out the patterns. I think though that this will further encourage people to buy electronic patterns from me and not depend on the mail as a means of delivery.

In reading about it, this strike has caused a huge rise in people signing up for electronic statements and banking and I think that the long term effects on the post office will be quite apparent. I can't help but think that they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot in regards to this, as they are losing customers not only over the period of the work stoppage, but perhaps for good.

I am very happy that I had the foresight to send my skating pond figures through Purolator last week and I find that when I need reliable postal service, I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too, which is just icing on the cake. It is quite sad.

But for the sake of the others, I hope that things get back to normal soon and things get settled. I am sure there will be concessions on both sides and no one will come out of this completely happy, but there are people who depend on the mail system to survive and it is those who my sympathies are with.

As is mentioned earlier, I have the next project mapped out in my mind. I already began drawing and should be ready to start cutting it out today. It is a Halloween design (of all things!) and it will be pretty cool when I am done I think. I have a couple of weeks until the deadline for the catalog that comes out in early September and I wanted to be sure to have some Halloween designs represented in it. There seem to be so many people who love the season and I am among them. There are so many fun decorations and projects you can make and they are all good sellers.

So much to do! 

I hope you all have a fine mid-week day. It looks like we are going to have a bright and sunny one here. That is great because it will be a good day to work on the deck.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Boy, I got a lot of little stuff out of the way yesterday. You know those days - where there are a ton of small things to do and it seems like they just get in the way of moving ahead. I like days like that because when all is said and done, it feels like you accomplished quite a bit. I even thought through the next project that I am going to be working on today.
> 
> I got a newsletter out. It was the second one that I sent in June, but it seemed that there was enough new stuff and people were asking when the new patterns would be ready so I thought it was warranted. I am getting a little better on using the software to make the newsletter. It was a bit tricky at first and one of the issues that I have with it is that I only usually write a newsletter once a month. This month was the first time there were two. With things that way, I don't really work on it until I need the next one and find myself kind of forgetting how to do stuff. But we have been on the new software since November and I am finally feeling more comfortable with using it and getting it to look like I want it to. It really gives the notices a nice and professional look too, so it is well worth it. I love technology.
> 
> Speaking of technology and stuff like that, Canada Post is still on strike. That is turning to the point of stupidity I think. They started off at the beginning of the month with a "rolling strike" which hit one area at a time and last week it turned into a full fledged strike where mail is stopped all over Canada.
> 
> I understand that they are making a point and I refuse to get into the politics here and discuss it, as you know I don't talk about stuff like that, but it just makes me very grateful for the internet and that most of my business is done via email.
> 
> From a business point of view, it must be devastating for many industries. Coming from the United States, I can feel pretty sure that things wouldn't have gotten this far. I can't imagine the entire USA mail system being shut down for two weeks. The funny thing is when I am reading about it, they are saying that workers may be back at work by next week (may!) and even though people aren't getting paychecks that are normally mailed, all their bills are still due on time. (OK)
> 
> Maybe for someone like me that would work fine, as companies are encouraging people to do online banking and pay things that way, but for many elderly people who don't have the knowledge or access to the internet or can even get out to the banks, it has to be incredibly stressful. I imagine that they feel frustrated and helpless and I think that they are the ones that are hurt the most by this.
> 
> Fortunately, for myself and my company, I have alternatives. I have had a couple of orders that requested "hard copies" to be sent in the mail, and I notified the customers and sent them the files electronically so that they didn't have to wait that long. When things are up and running, I will send out the patterns. I think though that this will further encourage people to buy electronic patterns from me and not depend on the mail as a means of delivery.
> 
> In reading about it, this strike has caused a huge rise in people signing up for electronic statements and banking and I think that the long term effects on the post office will be quite apparent. I can't help but think that they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot in regards to this, as they are losing customers not only over the period of the work stoppage, but perhaps for good.
> 
> I am very happy that I had the foresight to send my skating pond figures through Purolator last week and I find that when I need reliable postal service, I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too, which is just icing on the cake. It is quite sad.
> 
> But for the sake of the others, I hope that things get back to normal soon and things get settled. I am sure there will be concessions on both sides and no one will come out of this completely happy, but there are people who depend on the mail system to survive and it is those who my sympathies are with.
> 
> As is mentioned earlier, I have the next project mapped out in my mind. I already began drawing and should be ready to start cutting it out today. It is a Halloween design (of all things!) and it will be pretty cool when I am done I think. I have a couple of weeks until the deadline for the catalog that comes out in early September and I wanted to be sure to have some Halloween designs represented in it. There seem to be so many people who love the season and I am among them. There are so many fun decorations and projects you can make and they are all good sellers.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I hope you all have a fine mid-week day. It looks like we are going to have a bright and sunny one here. That is great because it will be a good day to work on the deck.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Interesting. I had not heard about Canada post on strike, but then the US news degraded to a reality soap opera, not much news on them anymore. If people knew what is going on here, they would revolt!

Electronic is great, as long as the Internet is working and no virus are attacking ;-)) My biz credit card bank quit accepting electronic payments from other institutions, so that was teh end of that. Easier to just go to a teller at a local branch when I'm in the area than fool around with it ;-))


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Boy, I got a lot of little stuff out of the way yesterday. You know those days - where there are a ton of small things to do and it seems like they just get in the way of moving ahead. I like days like that because when all is said and done, it feels like you accomplished quite a bit. I even thought through the next project that I am going to be working on today.
> 
> I got a newsletter out. It was the second one that I sent in June, but it seemed that there was enough new stuff and people were asking when the new patterns would be ready so I thought it was warranted. I am getting a little better on using the software to make the newsletter. It was a bit tricky at first and one of the issues that I have with it is that I only usually write a newsletter once a month. This month was the first time there were two. With things that way, I don't really work on it until I need the next one and find myself kind of forgetting how to do stuff. But we have been on the new software since November and I am finally feeling more comfortable with using it and getting it to look like I want it to. It really gives the notices a nice and professional look too, so it is well worth it. I love technology.
> 
> Speaking of technology and stuff like that, Canada Post is still on strike. That is turning to the point of stupidity I think. They started off at the beginning of the month with a "rolling strike" which hit one area at a time and last week it turned into a full fledged strike where mail is stopped all over Canada.
> 
> I understand that they are making a point and I refuse to get into the politics here and discuss it, as you know I don't talk about stuff like that, but it just makes me very grateful for the internet and that most of my business is done via email.
> 
> From a business point of view, it must be devastating for many industries. Coming from the United States, I can feel pretty sure that things wouldn't have gotten this far. I can't imagine the entire USA mail system being shut down for two weeks. The funny thing is when I am reading about it, they are saying that workers may be back at work by next week (may!) and even though people aren't getting paychecks that are normally mailed, all their bills are still due on time. (OK)
> 
> Maybe for someone like me that would work fine, as companies are encouraging people to do online banking and pay things that way, but for many elderly people who don't have the knowledge or access to the internet or can even get out to the banks, it has to be incredibly stressful. I imagine that they feel frustrated and helpless and I think that they are the ones that are hurt the most by this.
> 
> Fortunately, for myself and my company, I have alternatives. I have had a couple of orders that requested "hard copies" to be sent in the mail, and I notified the customers and sent them the files electronically so that they didn't have to wait that long. When things are up and running, I will send out the patterns. I think though that this will further encourage people to buy electronic patterns from me and not depend on the mail as a means of delivery.
> 
> In reading about it, this strike has caused a huge rise in people signing up for electronic statements and banking and I think that the long term effects on the post office will be quite apparent. I can't help but think that they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot in regards to this, as they are losing customers not only over the period of the work stoppage, but perhaps for good.
> 
> I am very happy that I had the foresight to send my skating pond figures through Purolator last week and I find that when I need reliable postal service, I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too, which is just icing on the cake. It is quite sad.
> 
> But for the sake of the others, I hope that things get back to normal soon and things get settled. I am sure there will be concessions on both sides and no one will come out of this completely happy, but there are people who depend on the mail system to survive and it is those who my sympathies are with.
> 
> As is mentioned earlier, I have the next project mapped out in my mind. I already began drawing and should be ready to start cutting it out today. It is a Halloween design (of all things!) and it will be pretty cool when I am done I think. I have a couple of weeks until the deadline for the catalog that comes out in early September and I wanted to be sure to have some Halloween designs represented in it. There seem to be so many people who love the season and I am among them. There are so many fun decorations and projects you can make and they are all good sellers.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I hope you all have a fine mid-week day. It looks like we are going to have a bright and sunny one here. That is great because it will be a good day to work on the deck.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi Sheila,

I feel your pain regarding CanadaPost. Since we sell mostly paper plans, our shipping (and sales) have virtually ceased from our Nova Scotia warehouse. As you said, the "rolling strike" was a concern but at least we could still get mail out. Since June 15th, there's been no mail coming or going. And now the gov says it could be next week. Well, its unacceptable in my opinion. Mail should be considered an essential service and could not be held captive. Not only CanadaPost lose millions a day, what about the millions lost in business revenue by affected companies? Expand on that further, with millions lost in business revenue, that means 10-20% of that is lost tax revenue collected by the government. So the gov will have to make that up somewhere and that means a loss to all taxpayers. So, the next time someone says "the postal strike doesn't affect me", better thing twice about that.

You had said "... I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too,..." I'd like to know who those are because I don't know of one single courier company that can ship for less than CanadaPost. Regular first class mail usually runs a couple bucks, XpressPost can run $10 to $15 within Canada, and $23 for US addresses. Couriers charge more than that. I'd love to be able to switch all business to a courier but the lowest price I've even gotten was $14.00. Since most people don't want $14 to ship a $5-$10 plan, its not feasible. Downloads are the best method but most designers we work with do not want to go that route.

Jim Barry


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Boy, I got a lot of little stuff out of the way yesterday. You know those days - where there are a ton of small things to do and it seems like they just get in the way of moving ahead. I like days like that because when all is said and done, it feels like you accomplished quite a bit. I even thought through the next project that I am going to be working on today.
> 
> I got a newsletter out. It was the second one that I sent in June, but it seemed that there was enough new stuff and people were asking when the new patterns would be ready so I thought it was warranted. I am getting a little better on using the software to make the newsletter. It was a bit tricky at first and one of the issues that I have with it is that I only usually write a newsletter once a month. This month was the first time there were two. With things that way, I don't really work on it until I need the next one and find myself kind of forgetting how to do stuff. But we have been on the new software since November and I am finally feeling more comfortable with using it and getting it to look like I want it to. It really gives the notices a nice and professional look too, so it is well worth it. I love technology.
> 
> Speaking of technology and stuff like that, Canada Post is still on strike. That is turning to the point of stupidity I think. They started off at the beginning of the month with a "rolling strike" which hit one area at a time and last week it turned into a full fledged strike where mail is stopped all over Canada.
> 
> I understand that they are making a point and I refuse to get into the politics here and discuss it, as you know I don't talk about stuff like that, but it just makes me very grateful for the internet and that most of my business is done via email.
> 
> From a business point of view, it must be devastating for many industries. Coming from the United States, I can feel pretty sure that things wouldn't have gotten this far. I can't imagine the entire USA mail system being shut down for two weeks. The funny thing is when I am reading about it, they are saying that workers may be back at work by next week (may!) and even though people aren't getting paychecks that are normally mailed, all their bills are still due on time. (OK)
> 
> Maybe for someone like me that would work fine, as companies are encouraging people to do online banking and pay things that way, but for many elderly people who don't have the knowledge or access to the internet or can even get out to the banks, it has to be incredibly stressful. I imagine that they feel frustrated and helpless and I think that they are the ones that are hurt the most by this.
> 
> Fortunately, for myself and my company, I have alternatives. I have had a couple of orders that requested "hard copies" to be sent in the mail, and I notified the customers and sent them the files electronically so that they didn't have to wait that long. When things are up and running, I will send out the patterns. I think though that this will further encourage people to buy electronic patterns from me and not depend on the mail as a means of delivery.
> 
> In reading about it, this strike has caused a huge rise in people signing up for electronic statements and banking and I think that the long term effects on the post office will be quite apparent. I can't help but think that they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot in regards to this, as they are losing customers not only over the period of the work stoppage, but perhaps for good.
> 
> I am very happy that I had the foresight to send my skating pond figures through Purolator last week and I find that when I need reliable postal service, I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too, which is just icing on the cake. It is quite sad.
> 
> But for the sake of the others, I hope that things get back to normal soon and things get settled. I am sure there will be concessions on both sides and no one will come out of this completely happy, but there are people who depend on the mail system to survive and it is those who my sympathies are with.
> 
> As is mentioned earlier, I have the next project mapped out in my mind. I already began drawing and should be ready to start cutting it out today. It is a Halloween design (of all things!) and it will be pretty cool when I am done I think. I have a couple of weeks until the deadline for the catalog that comes out in early September and I wanted to be sure to have some Halloween designs represented in it. There seem to be so many people who love the season and I am among them. There are so many fun decorations and projects you can make and they are all good sellers.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I hope you all have a fine mid-week day. It looks like we are going to have a bright and sunny one here. That is great because it will be a good day to work on the deck.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi, Jim:
I use Purolator more and more for my shipping packages. I rarely use Canada Post anymore. I did need to send a package to England though and they were less expensive and it did get there - albeit in about five weeks.

Once you surpass the "base cost" of about $18, I find that Purolator is quicker and cheaper and you can track and see where the package is as no additional cost. I fill things out online in the morning and print out the shipping slip and they come to the house here to pick it up by around noon. I can track it the minute the truck pulls away. The average cost of me shipping a medium sized box is about $25 to $30 and it usually gets to the midwest US from Nova Scotia in about five days. It gets to the East coast in about four. These "average" boxes of mine are about 18" or so by 12" and weigh under 8 lbs. Something like that through Canada Post cost me much more and I have to buy tracking and once it is out of the country, tracking no longer works.(so what is the point?)

This may not be as practical if you are shipping paper, but I used to ship my patterns this way too when my wholesalers bought the paper copies from me (now they print them in house) For me it works better that way.

In the two years I have been here in Meteghan, I have had several orders lost when sending through Canada Post. I ship most of my pattern orders through them, as they are cheaper than the base cost of Purolator to do so, but it is a gamble and I am never surprised if the customer doesn't receive it. I try to encourage electronic patterns and many times send electronic files anyway to tide the customers over because it can take up to two weeks or more for them to get their orders even if I mail them the same day they order. Many times they then reorder only electronic files which is better for all of us.

I know what you mean about businesses suffering. As I said, I don't like to use my blog as a place for my political opinions, but I don't understand why someone hasn't stepped in and ended this immediately. They act like it is something that can wait and many businesses - small and large - are suffering terrible damage in an already precarious economy. What are they thinking???

Sheila


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Boy, I got a lot of little stuff out of the way yesterday. You know those days - where there are a ton of small things to do and it seems like they just get in the way of moving ahead. I like days like that because when all is said and done, it feels like you accomplished quite a bit. I even thought through the next project that I am going to be working on today.
> 
> I got a newsletter out. It was the second one that I sent in June, but it seemed that there was enough new stuff and people were asking when the new patterns would be ready so I thought it was warranted. I am getting a little better on using the software to make the newsletter. It was a bit tricky at first and one of the issues that I have with it is that I only usually write a newsletter once a month. This month was the first time there were two. With things that way, I don't really work on it until I need the next one and find myself kind of forgetting how to do stuff. But we have been on the new software since November and I am finally feeling more comfortable with using it and getting it to look like I want it to. It really gives the notices a nice and professional look too, so it is well worth it. I love technology.
> 
> Speaking of technology and stuff like that, Canada Post is still on strike. That is turning to the point of stupidity I think. They started off at the beginning of the month with a "rolling strike" which hit one area at a time and last week it turned into a full fledged strike where mail is stopped all over Canada.
> 
> I understand that they are making a point and I refuse to get into the politics here and discuss it, as you know I don't talk about stuff like that, but it just makes me very grateful for the internet and that most of my business is done via email.
> 
> From a business point of view, it must be devastating for many industries. Coming from the United States, I can feel pretty sure that things wouldn't have gotten this far. I can't imagine the entire USA mail system being shut down for two weeks. The funny thing is when I am reading about it, they are saying that workers may be back at work by next week (may!) and even though people aren't getting paychecks that are normally mailed, all their bills are still due on time. (OK)
> 
> Maybe for someone like me that would work fine, as companies are encouraging people to do online banking and pay things that way, but for many elderly people who don't have the knowledge or access to the internet or can even get out to the banks, it has to be incredibly stressful. I imagine that they feel frustrated and helpless and I think that they are the ones that are hurt the most by this.
> 
> Fortunately, for myself and my company, I have alternatives. I have had a couple of orders that requested "hard copies" to be sent in the mail, and I notified the customers and sent them the files electronically so that they didn't have to wait that long. When things are up and running, I will send out the patterns. I think though that this will further encourage people to buy electronic patterns from me and not depend on the mail as a means of delivery.
> 
> In reading about it, this strike has caused a huge rise in people signing up for electronic statements and banking and I think that the long term effects on the post office will be quite apparent. I can't help but think that they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot in regards to this, as they are losing customers not only over the period of the work stoppage, but perhaps for good.
> 
> I am very happy that I had the foresight to send my skating pond figures through Purolator last week and I find that when I need reliable postal service, I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too, which is just icing on the cake. It is quite sad.
> 
> But for the sake of the others, I hope that things get back to normal soon and things get settled. I am sure there will be concessions on both sides and no one will come out of this completely happy, but there are people who depend on the mail system to survive and it is those who my sympathies are with.
> 
> As is mentioned earlier, I have the next project mapped out in my mind. I already began drawing and should be ready to start cutting it out today. It is a Halloween design (of all things!) and it will be pretty cool when I am done I think. I have a couple of weeks until the deadline for the catalog that comes out in early September and I wanted to be sure to have some Halloween designs represented in it. There seem to be so many people who love the season and I am among them. There are so many fun decorations and projects you can make and they are all good sellers.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I hope you all have a fine mid-week day. It looks like we are going to have a bright and sunny one here. That is great because it will be a good day to work on the deck.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Yes, we ship mostly paper. For all the boxed items, its far far cheaper to ship form our US warehouses since most of our customers are Americans.

Lost orders occur, yes they do. It used to be CanadaPost was pretty good to us and it was USPS was the crap shoot. Now I find CP is just as bad, especially in British Columbia for some strange reason.

Some of our plan designers offer paper and PDF. And when the postal system is slow, we can offset the wait game with a PDF. And like you said, the customer returns to purchase PDFs.

Also, we too print in-house for some of our designers. It doesn't make sense to place inventory for paper orders and have to wait for plans to come up from the US when with have full color tabloid size (11×17) printers here as well our wide format 36" printer. So now we print on demand for customers, means less inventory overhead.

Jim


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Boy, I got a lot of little stuff out of the way yesterday. You know those days - where there are a ton of small things to do and it seems like they just get in the way of moving ahead. I like days like that because when all is said and done, it feels like you accomplished quite a bit. I even thought through the next project that I am going to be working on today.
> 
> I got a newsletter out. It was the second one that I sent in June, but it seemed that there was enough new stuff and people were asking when the new patterns would be ready so I thought it was warranted. I am getting a little better on using the software to make the newsletter. It was a bit tricky at first and one of the issues that I have with it is that I only usually write a newsletter once a month. This month was the first time there were two. With things that way, I don't really work on it until I need the next one and find myself kind of forgetting how to do stuff. But we have been on the new software since November and I am finally feeling more comfortable with using it and getting it to look like I want it to. It really gives the notices a nice and professional look too, so it is well worth it. I love technology.
> 
> Speaking of technology and stuff like that, Canada Post is still on strike. That is turning to the point of stupidity I think. They started off at the beginning of the month with a "rolling strike" which hit one area at a time and last week it turned into a full fledged strike where mail is stopped all over Canada.
> 
> I understand that they are making a point and I refuse to get into the politics here and discuss it, as you know I don't talk about stuff like that, but it just makes me very grateful for the internet and that most of my business is done via email.
> 
> From a business point of view, it must be devastating for many industries. Coming from the United States, I can feel pretty sure that things wouldn't have gotten this far. I can't imagine the entire USA mail system being shut down for two weeks. The funny thing is when I am reading about it, they are saying that workers may be back at work by next week (may!) and even though people aren't getting paychecks that are normally mailed, all their bills are still due on time. (OK)
> 
> Maybe for someone like me that would work fine, as companies are encouraging people to do online banking and pay things that way, but for many elderly people who don't have the knowledge or access to the internet or can even get out to the banks, it has to be incredibly stressful. I imagine that they feel frustrated and helpless and I think that they are the ones that are hurt the most by this.
> 
> Fortunately, for myself and my company, I have alternatives. I have had a couple of orders that requested "hard copies" to be sent in the mail, and I notified the customers and sent them the files electronically so that they didn't have to wait that long. When things are up and running, I will send out the patterns. I think though that this will further encourage people to buy electronic patterns from me and not depend on the mail as a means of delivery.
> 
> In reading about it, this strike has caused a huge rise in people signing up for electronic statements and banking and I think that the long term effects on the post office will be quite apparent. I can't help but think that they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot in regards to this, as they are losing customers not only over the period of the work stoppage, but perhaps for good.
> 
> I am very happy that I had the foresight to send my skating pond figures through Purolator last week and I find that when I need reliable postal service, I tend to go to private carriers more and more. Many times they are cheaper than Canada Post too, which is just icing on the cake. It is quite sad.
> 
> But for the sake of the others, I hope that things get back to normal soon and things get settled. I am sure there will be concessions on both sides and no one will come out of this completely happy, but there are people who depend on the mail system to survive and it is those who my sympathies are with.
> 
> As is mentioned earlier, I have the next project mapped out in my mind. I already began drawing and should be ready to start cutting it out today. It is a Halloween design (of all things!) and it will be pretty cool when I am done I think. I have a couple of weeks until the deadline for the catalog that comes out in early September and I wanted to be sure to have some Halloween designs represented in it. There seem to be so many people who love the season and I am among them. There are so many fun decorations and projects you can make and they are all good sellers.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I hope you all have a fine mid-week day. It looks like we are going to have a bright and sunny one here. That is great because it will be a good day to work on the deck.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Yes, Jim:
For the individual orders, CP is that way to go. It still gets expensive though and I am ashamed at having to charge the customers the prices I have to. But what is the choice. I also do everything on 8.5×11" paper so that anyone can print stuff at home on a normal printer. I realize that you have many larger plans and that isn't possible. It makes it tough for you at times like this.

I also have a couple of sources in the States that can print for me and ship from there, but I only use that as an emergency so far. About 98 per cent of my customers want electronic, so I am very lucky with that. They get their orders usually within a couple of minutes and everyone is happy. No stock for me or running out to mail things. This is especially nice in the winter.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working and More Class Planning*

I thought that I would have gotten a bit farther yesterday than I actually did, but I can't say it was a bad day at all. I suppose that sometimes things just take more time then we anticipate. I used to do that more then I do now, but I have been pretty realistic about mapping out and achieving my goals lately. I think writing things down here in the mornings helps me a lot with sticking to a plan. Even if I want to change things up in the middle of the day, at least I have a framework that I laid out that will be the basis that I can work from. It puts some order into the day.

Ideas never seem to be a problem. I have so many thoughts on stuff that I want to do that hopefully, I will never run dry. I haven't been as good at writing them down though, and I need to start disciplining myself to do so. Then on the days when I am not particularly creative I can look at the list and pick something that will get me moving again. I get many of my ideas while I am working on other projects. My mind wanders when I do my work and I usually can think up several variations of the designs. Sometimes I think of things that are altogether different. I am happy that people are enthusiastic about the new stuff that I show. I just updated things on the site and I have already received lots of positive feedback. It makes me feel that I am on the right track.

I spent yesterday drawing for just about the entire day. I had originally thought that I would have gotten to the cutting stage after lunch, but it took much longer to be completely satisfied with things and get them right. It isn't that it is a particularly difficult design - in fact it is quite the opposite, I think, but sometimes when making something that is simpler it is even more important to get things perfect so everything goes smoothly. In any case, I picked on it for quite a while and I finally feel that it is where I want it to be. That means cutting today, which I am looking forward to very much.

I am going to be working with the roasted birch again. I had the idea for this project last week when I was working with it on the running horses tray. Seeing how black it looked once oiled got me thinking to all the other things I could use it on and this project came to mind. It is going to be messy though, and I don't think I will be wearing white today. Not only do I need to cut it, but this project also calls for some routing and shaping as well as the usual hand sanding. It is a beautiful day out however, and I can do the majority of this outside. I have lived working on the small deck when the weather is nice like this. My cat Pancakes comes out with me and sometimes even my other cat Coco. Richard (my third cat) prefers to watch from the window.

The design I am working on is pretty much a Halloween design. Once again I am in my little time warp. But the catalog that is coming due will be mailed out at the beginning of September and I find that there are many people who like to do Halloween decorating. I must admit that I like doing them too. I love the colors and autumn is my favorite time of year. Not so much here in Canada, but when I was in the States, it seemed that my autumn designs sold just about as much as the Christmas ones. It is quite a big thing there. In any case, it is a good excuse to do something that I like to do anyway.

I am also working on the class stuff too. I noticed in yesterday's newsletter that it said that I was teaching a candle tray design. I am sorry for the error on that, as me and Debbie just got our signals crossed a little bit. Originally I probably planned to teach a tray, but after thinking about it, I feel that it would somewhat limit us in terms of techniques. It is difficult to find a project that focuses on all techniques at one time. Some focus on curves, some on straight runs, some on sharp corners, etc., etc. In order to find one single project that would encompass all of these techniques, it would have to be a huge one. I think that it would be impractical to try to teach something like that.

By teaching several unrelated separate ornaments, I will be able to cover many different techniques, styles and levels of difficulty so hopefully we can appeal to most of the different levels of people here. Also, that will help when you want to apply these techniques to something that you may be working on in the future.

I have already decided that I want to go at a nice slow and relaxed pace for several reasons. I realize that many of you have other jobs and do woodworking as a hobby. I want everyone to have time to really work on what each project was focusing on and get a good feel for it before moving on to the next. Although I know it would be impossible for everyone to keep up at exactly the same pace, I think it would be nice we all kind of sort of were at the same point. With all the different levels of experience here too, keeping us moving together is something that will help everyone the most. I plan to err on the side of moving too slow rather than too quickly, as I want to be sure that those who are just starting out will be comfortable. I hope the experienced people will understand this and be patient if our pace is a little slower than they would like. Besides, it is summer and everyone is busy with gardening and outdoor activities and families. And the veterans can always chime in and help with advice and ideas as to how they do things too. I have always said that there are many paths to the same destination and I don't for a second think that my way of doing things is the only way. That is what is so great about forums such as this. You learn so many good ways to do things that many times you have several different choices.

As I said earlier, I will probably start posting the first introduction blog after the Independence Day holiday. I use this as a starting point because I know it is a big weekend for all my American friends (and here in Canada, there is Canada Day) but also because I have some catalog deadlines that are around that time and I need to focus my efforts on finishing up my submissions for that. I want to have that behind me, especially when we are just starting, because there may be lots of questions and stuff and I will be better able to focus my time on the class. Besides, that will give us plenty of time to work on things this summer and be ready for the autumn and holiday crafting season. I hope it sounds like a good plan.

I look forward to interacting with you all and I am happy that I have already received some positive comments regarding this venture. I think it will be fun for us all.

So on to cutting today. I hope to have some pictures to show you tomorrow on the new project. It looks to be a busy, but fun day ahead for me. Have a great day yourselves.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Working and More Class Planning*
> 
> I thought that I would have gotten a bit farther yesterday than I actually did, but I can't say it was a bad day at all. I suppose that sometimes things just take more time then we anticipate. I used to do that more then I do now, but I have been pretty realistic about mapping out and achieving my goals lately. I think writing things down here in the mornings helps me a lot with sticking to a plan. Even if I want to change things up in the middle of the day, at least I have a framework that I laid out that will be the basis that I can work from. It puts some order into the day.
> 
> Ideas never seem to be a problem. I have so many thoughts on stuff that I want to do that hopefully, I will never run dry. I haven't been as good at writing them down though, and I need to start disciplining myself to do so. Then on the days when I am not particularly creative I can look at the list and pick something that will get me moving again. I get many of my ideas while I am working on other projects. My mind wanders when I do my work and I usually can think up several variations of the designs. Sometimes I think of things that are altogether different. I am happy that people are enthusiastic about the new stuff that I show. I just updated things on the site and I have already received lots of positive feedback. It makes me feel that I am on the right track.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing for just about the entire day. I had originally thought that I would have gotten to the cutting stage after lunch, but it took much longer to be completely satisfied with things and get them right. It isn't that it is a particularly difficult design - in fact it is quite the opposite, I think, but sometimes when making something that is simpler it is even more important to get things perfect so everything goes smoothly. In any case, I picked on it for quite a while and I finally feel that it is where I want it to be. That means cutting today, which I am looking forward to very much.
> 
> I am going to be working with the roasted birch again. I had the idea for this project last week when I was working with it on the running horses tray. Seeing how black it looked once oiled got me thinking to all the other things I could use it on and this project came to mind. It is going to be messy though, and I don't think I will be wearing white today. Not only do I need to cut it, but this project also calls for some routing and shaping as well as the usual hand sanding. It is a beautiful day out however, and I can do the majority of this outside. I have lived working on the small deck when the weather is nice like this. My cat Pancakes comes out with me and sometimes even my other cat Coco. Richard (my third cat) prefers to watch from the window.
> 
> The design I am working on is pretty much a Halloween design. Once again I am in my little time warp. But the catalog that is coming due will be mailed out at the beginning of September and I find that there are many people who like to do Halloween decorating. I must admit that I like doing them too. I love the colors and autumn is my favorite time of year. Not so much here in Canada, but when I was in the States, it seemed that my autumn designs sold just about as much as the Christmas ones. It is quite a big thing there. In any case, it is a good excuse to do something that I like to do anyway.
> 
> I am also working on the class stuff too. I noticed in yesterday's newsletter that it said that I was teaching a candle tray design. I am sorry for the error on that, as me and Debbie just got our signals crossed a little bit. Originally I probably planned to teach a tray, but after thinking about it, I feel that it would somewhat limit us in terms of techniques. It is difficult to find a project that focuses on all techniques at one time. Some focus on curves, some on straight runs, some on sharp corners, etc., etc. In order to find one single project that would encompass all of these techniques, it would have to be a huge one. I think that it would be impractical to try to teach something like that.
> 
> By teaching several unrelated separate ornaments, I will be able to cover many different techniques, styles and levels of difficulty so hopefully we can appeal to most of the different levels of people here. Also, that will help when you want to apply these techniques to something that you may be working on in the future.
> 
> I have already decided that I want to go at a nice slow and relaxed pace for several reasons. I realize that many of you have other jobs and do woodworking as a hobby. I want everyone to have time to really work on what each project was focusing on and get a good feel for it before moving on to the next. Although I know it would be impossible for everyone to keep up at exactly the same pace, I think it would be nice we all kind of sort of were at the same point. With all the different levels of experience here too, keeping us moving together is something that will help everyone the most. I plan to err on the side of moving too slow rather than too quickly, as I want to be sure that those who are just starting out will be comfortable. I hope the experienced people will understand this and be patient if our pace is a little slower than they would like. Besides, it is summer and everyone is busy with gardening and outdoor activities and families. And the veterans can always chime in and help with advice and ideas as to how they do things too. I have always said that there are many paths to the same destination and I don't for a second think that my way of doing things is the only way. That is what is so great about forums such as this. You learn so many good ways to do things that many times you have several different choices.
> 
> As I said earlier, I will probably start posting the first introduction blog after the Independence Day holiday. I use this as a starting point because I know it is a big weekend for all my American friends (and here in Canada, there is Canada Day) but also because I have some catalog deadlines that are around that time and I need to focus my efforts on finishing up my submissions for that. I want to have that behind me, especially when we are just starting, because there may be lots of questions and stuff and I will be better able to focus my time on the class. Besides, that will give us plenty of time to work on things this summer and be ready for the autumn and holiday crafting season. I hope it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I look forward to interacting with you all and I am happy that I have already received some positive comments regarding this venture. I think it will be fun for us all.
> 
> So on to cutting today. I hope to have some pictures to show you tomorrow on the new project. It looks to be a busy, but fun day ahead for me. Have a great day yourselves.


my apologies on the Class information in the eMag. I had intended to update it from our original plan and then I just forgot (I'll blame it on my new grandson distraction) 

The class sounds great!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working and More Class Planning*
> 
> I thought that I would have gotten a bit farther yesterday than I actually did, but I can't say it was a bad day at all. I suppose that sometimes things just take more time then we anticipate. I used to do that more then I do now, but I have been pretty realistic about mapping out and achieving my goals lately. I think writing things down here in the mornings helps me a lot with sticking to a plan. Even if I want to change things up in the middle of the day, at least I have a framework that I laid out that will be the basis that I can work from. It puts some order into the day.
> 
> Ideas never seem to be a problem. I have so many thoughts on stuff that I want to do that hopefully, I will never run dry. I haven't been as good at writing them down though, and I need to start disciplining myself to do so. Then on the days when I am not particularly creative I can look at the list and pick something that will get me moving again. I get many of my ideas while I am working on other projects. My mind wanders when I do my work and I usually can think up several variations of the designs. Sometimes I think of things that are altogether different. I am happy that people are enthusiastic about the new stuff that I show. I just updated things on the site and I have already received lots of positive feedback. It makes me feel that I am on the right track.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing for just about the entire day. I had originally thought that I would have gotten to the cutting stage after lunch, but it took much longer to be completely satisfied with things and get them right. It isn't that it is a particularly difficult design - in fact it is quite the opposite, I think, but sometimes when making something that is simpler it is even more important to get things perfect so everything goes smoothly. In any case, I picked on it for quite a while and I finally feel that it is where I want it to be. That means cutting today, which I am looking forward to very much.
> 
> I am going to be working with the roasted birch again. I had the idea for this project last week when I was working with it on the running horses tray. Seeing how black it looked once oiled got me thinking to all the other things I could use it on and this project came to mind. It is going to be messy though, and I don't think I will be wearing white today. Not only do I need to cut it, but this project also calls for some routing and shaping as well as the usual hand sanding. It is a beautiful day out however, and I can do the majority of this outside. I have lived working on the small deck when the weather is nice like this. My cat Pancakes comes out with me and sometimes even my other cat Coco. Richard (my third cat) prefers to watch from the window.
> 
> The design I am working on is pretty much a Halloween design. Once again I am in my little time warp. But the catalog that is coming due will be mailed out at the beginning of September and I find that there are many people who like to do Halloween decorating. I must admit that I like doing them too. I love the colors and autumn is my favorite time of year. Not so much here in Canada, but when I was in the States, it seemed that my autumn designs sold just about as much as the Christmas ones. It is quite a big thing there. In any case, it is a good excuse to do something that I like to do anyway.
> 
> I am also working on the class stuff too. I noticed in yesterday's newsletter that it said that I was teaching a candle tray design. I am sorry for the error on that, as me and Debbie just got our signals crossed a little bit. Originally I probably planned to teach a tray, but after thinking about it, I feel that it would somewhat limit us in terms of techniques. It is difficult to find a project that focuses on all techniques at one time. Some focus on curves, some on straight runs, some on sharp corners, etc., etc. In order to find one single project that would encompass all of these techniques, it would have to be a huge one. I think that it would be impractical to try to teach something like that.
> 
> By teaching several unrelated separate ornaments, I will be able to cover many different techniques, styles and levels of difficulty so hopefully we can appeal to most of the different levels of people here. Also, that will help when you want to apply these techniques to something that you may be working on in the future.
> 
> I have already decided that I want to go at a nice slow and relaxed pace for several reasons. I realize that many of you have other jobs and do woodworking as a hobby. I want everyone to have time to really work on what each project was focusing on and get a good feel for it before moving on to the next. Although I know it would be impossible for everyone to keep up at exactly the same pace, I think it would be nice we all kind of sort of were at the same point. With all the different levels of experience here too, keeping us moving together is something that will help everyone the most. I plan to err on the side of moving too slow rather than too quickly, as I want to be sure that those who are just starting out will be comfortable. I hope the experienced people will understand this and be patient if our pace is a little slower than they would like. Besides, it is summer and everyone is busy with gardening and outdoor activities and families. And the veterans can always chime in and help with advice and ideas as to how they do things too. I have always said that there are many paths to the same destination and I don't for a second think that my way of doing things is the only way. That is what is so great about forums such as this. You learn so many good ways to do things that many times you have several different choices.
> 
> As I said earlier, I will probably start posting the first introduction blog after the Independence Day holiday. I use this as a starting point because I know it is a big weekend for all my American friends (and here in Canada, there is Canada Day) but also because I have some catalog deadlines that are around that time and I need to focus my efforts on finishing up my submissions for that. I want to have that behind me, especially when we are just starting, because there may be lots of questions and stuff and I will be better able to focus my time on the class. Besides, that will give us plenty of time to work on things this summer and be ready for the autumn and holiday crafting season. I hope it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I look forward to interacting with you all and I am happy that I have already received some positive comments regarding this venture. I think it will be fun for us all.
> 
> So on to cutting today. I hope to have some pictures to show you tomorrow on the new project. It looks to be a busy, but fun day ahead for me. Have a great day yourselves.


Nothing to apologize for, Debbie! I was going back and forth a bit about what I would be teaching, and I don't even remember if I gave you a final "project". You always do a great job and I truly appreciate this opportunity that you have given me! I think the important thing is to have FUN in learning something new. I hope everyone will enjoy the class and it will open a new avenue of woodworking for them. Thank YOU so much for asking me to do this!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Working and More Class Planning*
> 
> I thought that I would have gotten a bit farther yesterday than I actually did, but I can't say it was a bad day at all. I suppose that sometimes things just take more time then we anticipate. I used to do that more then I do now, but I have been pretty realistic about mapping out and achieving my goals lately. I think writing things down here in the mornings helps me a lot with sticking to a plan. Even if I want to change things up in the middle of the day, at least I have a framework that I laid out that will be the basis that I can work from. It puts some order into the day.
> 
> Ideas never seem to be a problem. I have so many thoughts on stuff that I want to do that hopefully, I will never run dry. I haven't been as good at writing them down though, and I need to start disciplining myself to do so. Then on the days when I am not particularly creative I can look at the list and pick something that will get me moving again. I get many of my ideas while I am working on other projects. My mind wanders when I do my work and I usually can think up several variations of the designs. Sometimes I think of things that are altogether different. I am happy that people are enthusiastic about the new stuff that I show. I just updated things on the site and I have already received lots of positive feedback. It makes me feel that I am on the right track.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing for just about the entire day. I had originally thought that I would have gotten to the cutting stage after lunch, but it took much longer to be completely satisfied with things and get them right. It isn't that it is a particularly difficult design - in fact it is quite the opposite, I think, but sometimes when making something that is simpler it is even more important to get things perfect so everything goes smoothly. In any case, I picked on it for quite a while and I finally feel that it is where I want it to be. That means cutting today, which I am looking forward to very much.
> 
> I am going to be working with the roasted birch again. I had the idea for this project last week when I was working with it on the running horses tray. Seeing how black it looked once oiled got me thinking to all the other things I could use it on and this project came to mind. It is going to be messy though, and I don't think I will be wearing white today. Not only do I need to cut it, but this project also calls for some routing and shaping as well as the usual hand sanding. It is a beautiful day out however, and I can do the majority of this outside. I have lived working on the small deck when the weather is nice like this. My cat Pancakes comes out with me and sometimes even my other cat Coco. Richard (my third cat) prefers to watch from the window.
> 
> The design I am working on is pretty much a Halloween design. Once again I am in my little time warp. But the catalog that is coming due will be mailed out at the beginning of September and I find that there are many people who like to do Halloween decorating. I must admit that I like doing them too. I love the colors and autumn is my favorite time of year. Not so much here in Canada, but when I was in the States, it seemed that my autumn designs sold just about as much as the Christmas ones. It is quite a big thing there. In any case, it is a good excuse to do something that I like to do anyway.
> 
> I am also working on the class stuff too. I noticed in yesterday's newsletter that it said that I was teaching a candle tray design. I am sorry for the error on that, as me and Debbie just got our signals crossed a little bit. Originally I probably planned to teach a tray, but after thinking about it, I feel that it would somewhat limit us in terms of techniques. It is difficult to find a project that focuses on all techniques at one time. Some focus on curves, some on straight runs, some on sharp corners, etc., etc. In order to find one single project that would encompass all of these techniques, it would have to be a huge one. I think that it would be impractical to try to teach something like that.
> 
> By teaching several unrelated separate ornaments, I will be able to cover many different techniques, styles and levels of difficulty so hopefully we can appeal to most of the different levels of people here. Also, that will help when you want to apply these techniques to something that you may be working on in the future.
> 
> I have already decided that I want to go at a nice slow and relaxed pace for several reasons. I realize that many of you have other jobs and do woodworking as a hobby. I want everyone to have time to really work on what each project was focusing on and get a good feel for it before moving on to the next. Although I know it would be impossible for everyone to keep up at exactly the same pace, I think it would be nice we all kind of sort of were at the same point. With all the different levels of experience here too, keeping us moving together is something that will help everyone the most. I plan to err on the side of moving too slow rather than too quickly, as I want to be sure that those who are just starting out will be comfortable. I hope the experienced people will understand this and be patient if our pace is a little slower than they would like. Besides, it is summer and everyone is busy with gardening and outdoor activities and families. And the veterans can always chime in and help with advice and ideas as to how they do things too. I have always said that there are many paths to the same destination and I don't for a second think that my way of doing things is the only way. That is what is so great about forums such as this. You learn so many good ways to do things that many times you have several different choices.
> 
> As I said earlier, I will probably start posting the first introduction blog after the Independence Day holiday. I use this as a starting point because I know it is a big weekend for all my American friends (and here in Canada, there is Canada Day) but also because I have some catalog deadlines that are around that time and I need to focus my efforts on finishing up my submissions for that. I want to have that behind me, especially when we are just starting, because there may be lots of questions and stuff and I will be better able to focus my time on the class. Besides, that will give us plenty of time to work on things this summer and be ready for the autumn and holiday crafting season. I hope it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I look forward to interacting with you all and I am happy that I have already received some positive comments regarding this venture. I think it will be fun for us all.
> 
> So on to cutting today. I hope to have some pictures to show you tomorrow on the new project. It looks to be a busy, but fun day ahead for me. Have a great day yourselves.


I'm looking forward to the class. Having seen some of your videos, I know that the class is going to be perfect!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Working and More Class Planning*
> 
> I thought that I would have gotten a bit farther yesterday than I actually did, but I can't say it was a bad day at all. I suppose that sometimes things just take more time then we anticipate. I used to do that more then I do now, but I have been pretty realistic about mapping out and achieving my goals lately. I think writing things down here in the mornings helps me a lot with sticking to a plan. Even if I want to change things up in the middle of the day, at least I have a framework that I laid out that will be the basis that I can work from. It puts some order into the day.
> 
> Ideas never seem to be a problem. I have so many thoughts on stuff that I want to do that hopefully, I will never run dry. I haven't been as good at writing them down though, and I need to start disciplining myself to do so. Then on the days when I am not particularly creative I can look at the list and pick something that will get me moving again. I get many of my ideas while I am working on other projects. My mind wanders when I do my work and I usually can think up several variations of the designs. Sometimes I think of things that are altogether different. I am happy that people are enthusiastic about the new stuff that I show. I just updated things on the site and I have already received lots of positive feedback. It makes me feel that I am on the right track.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing for just about the entire day. I had originally thought that I would have gotten to the cutting stage after lunch, but it took much longer to be completely satisfied with things and get them right. It isn't that it is a particularly difficult design - in fact it is quite the opposite, I think, but sometimes when making something that is simpler it is even more important to get things perfect so everything goes smoothly. In any case, I picked on it for quite a while and I finally feel that it is where I want it to be. That means cutting today, which I am looking forward to very much.
> 
> I am going to be working with the roasted birch again. I had the idea for this project last week when I was working with it on the running horses tray. Seeing how black it looked once oiled got me thinking to all the other things I could use it on and this project came to mind. It is going to be messy though, and I don't think I will be wearing white today. Not only do I need to cut it, but this project also calls for some routing and shaping as well as the usual hand sanding. It is a beautiful day out however, and I can do the majority of this outside. I have lived working on the small deck when the weather is nice like this. My cat Pancakes comes out with me and sometimes even my other cat Coco. Richard (my third cat) prefers to watch from the window.
> 
> The design I am working on is pretty much a Halloween design. Once again I am in my little time warp. But the catalog that is coming due will be mailed out at the beginning of September and I find that there are many people who like to do Halloween decorating. I must admit that I like doing them too. I love the colors and autumn is my favorite time of year. Not so much here in Canada, but when I was in the States, it seemed that my autumn designs sold just about as much as the Christmas ones. It is quite a big thing there. In any case, it is a good excuse to do something that I like to do anyway.
> 
> I am also working on the class stuff too. I noticed in yesterday's newsletter that it said that I was teaching a candle tray design. I am sorry for the error on that, as me and Debbie just got our signals crossed a little bit. Originally I probably planned to teach a tray, but after thinking about it, I feel that it would somewhat limit us in terms of techniques. It is difficult to find a project that focuses on all techniques at one time. Some focus on curves, some on straight runs, some on sharp corners, etc., etc. In order to find one single project that would encompass all of these techniques, it would have to be a huge one. I think that it would be impractical to try to teach something like that.
> 
> By teaching several unrelated separate ornaments, I will be able to cover many different techniques, styles and levels of difficulty so hopefully we can appeal to most of the different levels of people here. Also, that will help when you want to apply these techniques to something that you may be working on in the future.
> 
> I have already decided that I want to go at a nice slow and relaxed pace for several reasons. I realize that many of you have other jobs and do woodworking as a hobby. I want everyone to have time to really work on what each project was focusing on and get a good feel for it before moving on to the next. Although I know it would be impossible for everyone to keep up at exactly the same pace, I think it would be nice we all kind of sort of were at the same point. With all the different levels of experience here too, keeping us moving together is something that will help everyone the most. I plan to err on the side of moving too slow rather than too quickly, as I want to be sure that those who are just starting out will be comfortable. I hope the experienced people will understand this and be patient if our pace is a little slower than they would like. Besides, it is summer and everyone is busy with gardening and outdoor activities and families. And the veterans can always chime in and help with advice and ideas as to how they do things too. I have always said that there are many paths to the same destination and I don't for a second think that my way of doing things is the only way. That is what is so great about forums such as this. You learn so many good ways to do things that many times you have several different choices.
> 
> As I said earlier, I will probably start posting the first introduction blog after the Independence Day holiday. I use this as a starting point because I know it is a big weekend for all my American friends (and here in Canada, there is Canada Day) but also because I have some catalog deadlines that are around that time and I need to focus my efforts on finishing up my submissions for that. I want to have that behind me, especially when we are just starting, because there may be lots of questions and stuff and I will be better able to focus my time on the class. Besides, that will give us plenty of time to work on things this summer and be ready for the autumn and holiday crafting season. I hope it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I look forward to interacting with you all and I am happy that I have already received some positive comments regarding this venture. I think it will be fun for us all.
> 
> So on to cutting today. I hope to have some pictures to show you tomorrow on the new project. It looks to be a busy, but fun day ahead for me. Have a great day yourselves.


Sheila will do fine , I'm sure . At the show in Saratoga she did a great job


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.

Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.

I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.

My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:










This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.

For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.

I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.

Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.

So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:










Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.

I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


The pen is beautiful.
I think we all can see the flaws in our own work that baffle others as to why we worry so much. I try not to worry too much about it. Just try to improve constantly. My wife tells me that nothing I ever build will be good enough to me anyway. 
Tell Keith though that I check from time to time to see if he has posted more pens. Now I see one on your blog. He has to stop every now and then and let us see what he's making. He can find time to post it sometime. How is he at multi-tasking? I was going to suggest he has to go to the restroom sometimes. Tell him to get a laptop he can balance on his lap. Problem solved. _
I had to scroll back up to see what the bat theme was about. I see it's a halloween themed piece. I thought you were going to paint it black, add a yellow backer and call Batman. (I'm sorry. I'm going to mosy along now before I get into trouble. I'm joking around too much this morning)_
Nope.
Can't help myself today. I have to share the laughter.
Look at the very bottom of the photo of the pen. There is a word towards the middle of the photo, "Vestibulum". When I noticed it, "vestibule" came to mind, which I'm sure is an english translation of the word. Anyway, I'm weird. Sometimes something as simple as that brings things to my mind. Well, this word did just that. The "vestibule" brought to mind Sunday mornings from when I was a child in church. Any of you don't know what a vestibule is in church, I'm sorry, you may not get this because I don't have the space or the inclination to explain. 
Anyway, here's a link to the song that the word made me think of for some odd reason. Only go listen if you're in the mood for some off beat humor. 
Here's Pinkard & Bowden's "Shake A Snake".


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


Hi, William:
I do tell him to post more, but he says that I am the "PR" person! He is coming out of his shell a bit and posting more. I see it as he gains confidence in his own abilities. He actually posted this picture on a pen forum last night and I yoinked it from there to show you here. He isn't here now and I figured he wouldn't mind because he already posted it online. There are lots of his things that I want to show, but I kind of leave that up to him. Even though we work together, it seems like we need to do our own thing with some stuff for the better of all. I am sure you understand that.

He amazes me at how he can do so many things so well and so quickly. I can't wait until he decides to show the new ornaments he created. They really kick butt! I am very proud and fortunate to be able to work with someone who is so talented and has similar visions about woodworking and business in general. We all know how rare it is to find someone like that. We kind of have a friendly little competition between us and I think we inspire each other to do better. It makes the work and job a lot more fun than it already is. I am not saying we don't bump heads once in a while, but when we do, we usually come to a compromise pretty quickly where we both are happy. I couldn't ask for better. 

As far as the bat goes, some of the project is in the roasted birch. This is just an accent piece done in paw amarilo. The piece grew to be a mixture of several different woods and is quite fun. You will just have to wait and see . . .

I never mind your humor - although I know how sometimes it can be misconstrued in writing. I enjoy looking at things with a light heart as you know and appreciate your input. I will have to check out the song in a minute.

Thanks for the comments. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


You made me think I missed something. I check what anyone on my buddy list is doing daily and hadn't seen a post by Keith. So I just went directly to his profile to find the pen so I could compliment him directly. It isn't there. So I came back and re-read your response, and realized that you didn't say anything about it being posted here. You said in a pen forum. 
Yep, I think we know what kind of day I'm going to have today. 
Anyway…........
Yes, I understand you each having to do your own thing. I forget sometimes that everyone isn't a Lumberjock junky like me. I do think he does great work though on those pens. It surprised me when I realized how short a time he's been doing them. It seems like ya'll just got the lathe a few days ago.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


Yep, just a couple of weeks ago! He is quite an industrious guy! I think you guys will see more and more posts by him in the future. It is just a matter of him finding time. Me - I have made it part of my morning routine to be here. I wish I had more time to pick around, but if I did, I would never get anything done and not have anything to write about! LOL I have to work sometimes. 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


Great looking pen ! Keith I noticed at the show was quiet , untill you asked him a question ( then he would answer you and explained it very well) or got to know him a little then he would talk more .
I have to agree with Shelia I also would like to spend more time looking at the projects and reading the blogs but then I would get nothing done.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


a beautiful writing utensil…. very nice shot of it on that very nicely written letter.
also like the bat in that trim piece…........... spooooooookie trick or treat.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


great pen keith, i think they call the acrylic/wood mix amalgam mutt and it sure is pretty when done, i have a few bits of offcuts over here, i have a few 4000 year old bog oak blanks, i think when the post is back on i will ship em over to you.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by and before I knew it, it was ten o'clock. It was one of those days where you get so caught up in a project that you look up and it is already dark. I am not done with the project yet. I thought I would be by now but it was one of those times when I underestimated what I was doing and things took a bit longer than expected.
> 
> Now I am not saying that is bad. I have actually enjoyed making this project quite a bit. That is after all what it is all about, isn't it? For most people who don't do this for a living and make things as a hobby, the joy of creating and seeing something come together as a project is quite nice. I am no different. I find for myself that I have quite an arsenal of items that I offer so there really is no hurry to get a set number of new things done.
> 
> I also compiled a list to submit to my biggest wholesaler for their next catalog (this is the one where the deadline is coming up) and seeing how many new items that we have made in the past few months makes me realize how busy we have been. It is a good feeling, and the well is far from running dry.
> 
> My partner has been quite busy, too. In between creating new projects, he has been turning away and making some incredibly beautiful pens. Last night he tried to show me a flaw in one of his creations and even upon scrutinizing it closely, I couldn't see what he meant. I am quite picky myself on details and for the life of me I can't see anything wrong with it. He said it isn't a huge thing, but it bothered him. I do respect that because I find myself doing the same thing with my work - always seeing absolute perfection. But I can't believe how incredibly good he has gotten in a short two months (all the while he is making some awesome scrolling designs) Here is a picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burl and acrylic mix and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, I haven't touched the lathe yet at all. I think with all that I have on my plate right now, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to spread myself thinner and start another entirely new aspect of woodworking. At least not now. I still need to do some chip carving and I want to go back and take a look at the quilt square class that was offered here on Lumberjocks when the time is right. There has just been too much to think about with the new scrolling things I am doing and also the painting supplier. I will know when the time is right for me to try these new things and I am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I look back and I am thinking that this year is half over already (and where did it go?) I know the trip took up a chunk of it and I really enjoyed it a lot, but I don't know if I will be going next year or not. I suppose I will have to see what the days bring before deciding for sure.
> 
> Life seems to fast-forward sometimes. The days fall into months far too easily and before we know it, another year is under our belts. I have been trying to appreciate each day for what it is and live them to the fullest. I can honestly say that I don't feel that many days are 'wasted'. Whether it be spent working on projects or catching up on emails and friends, I think that I am satisfied with things. As I lay my head on my pillow each day, I try to think of all the good things that each day brings and I rarely come up empty. There are always people, projects, family, friends and colleagues that seem to add to the good side of my life. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> So I will be working on and possibly finishing up the Halloween project today. It is really taking shape and all of the elements are cut. I still need to do some shaping and sanding and then the assembly begins. It will be fun to see this one come to life. Right now all the pieces are in a box and I am in the process of sanding and shaping them. Here is a little sample of one of the trim pieces for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on it has worked out OK so far. There are a couple of things I need to work out, but up to this point it has come together nicely. It will be fun to see it finished and interesting to see how close it will be to what I had originally pictured in my head.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day, too. It's Friday and people are usually a bit more chipper on Friday. Have a great day and have some fun!


Thank you for the compliments guys!

I have been trying very hard to maintain the highest standard in the pens I am making. Some blanks get thrown out when I make a mistake… Some pens get made with some of the smaller flaws. I don't know what to do with those as I really want the ones that I sell to be nearly flawless. The flaws in this pen I made last night are the most minor things that even I won't lose any sleep over. Even after I saw them I still put the blank onto my most expensive gold titanium kit. As Sheila said, she couldn't see them even when I tried to point one out.

I do have to get to marketing these things though.

Thank you for the offer Steve, those should make some nice looking pens! The guy I bough these blanks from called them burls-and-swirls. I do want to cast my own as I have a massive gnarly maple trunk with lots of what they call "worthless wood" for making into these blanks… But that's another several hundred or more $$$ and my bank account is feeling the pain!

Hunter, I am a pretty shy person, my parents couldn't believe that I even went to the show to run the booth. I do try to be more outgoing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking My Time and Enjoying the Creation Process*

I love to build things and play. From the time I was small, some of my favorite things were building sets and play sets. When I was young and we lived with my grand parents, they had this farm set that was really cool. The barn was metal and it had a green metal tractor with chipped paint that pulled a little plastic wagon. The plastic fence kind of hooked together but it never wanted to stand on the carpet, which was frustrating. There were these little flat strips of plastic material with holes in them which served as the planting ground and you would stick the plastic "crops" into them to make them grow. On the end of the barn, was a plastic pulley and a plastic hook held on by a string and you could hook things to it and pull them up to the top level of the barn.

It was simple and basic, but I know I spent hours and hours farming. Now days the metal barn would be banned probably. The sharp corners would be considered a hazard. The pieces were small too and probably wouldn't be acceptable. But it was a lot of fun and ran on imagination and it is one of my favorite toys.

When my kids were growing up, I loved to play with them too. What a cool job it was being a parent and playing. Of course, there were the many responsibilities that go with parenting, but the rewards were pretty good. When I had my son, we decided I would be a 'stay at home mom'. I didn't see the point of having children if we weren't there to raise them. This meant many sacrifices financially for us, as it was hard even then to survive on one paycheck, but we never once regretted doing things that way.

As my son grew up, I began making crafts to make a little extra money while he was napping or playing with his friends. It was fun to be creative and make cute things and decorations to sell. A group of nurses at the local hospital saw one of the items I made and soon they were calling asking what else I had. I never advertised back then, and just by word of mouth I was kept so busy that I could barely keep up with the orders for stuff. I made teddy bears and all kinds of holiday decorations and eventually it brought me to scroll sawing and wood working.

And here I am now.

I still enjoy making fun and cute things. There is something cool about actually building something that fits together properly and looks nice too. I think decorations and celebrating the different seasons help enhance our lives and make them more pleasant. It is wonderful to go somewhere that is decorated for the season. These items bring happiness and joy it seems wherever we see them. It is such a pleasure to see something so simple put a smile on someone's face.

As for myself, I don't really 'collect' a lot of different things. Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place and don't have much room for collections. I do, however, have a few prized pieces that trigger good feelings and memories of people and events that I wouldn't part with for anything. I like that when we see something from the past, we often associate it with the good memories of days past. It is our own way of holding on to those good feelings and reliving those moments in our hearts.

Lately I have been building some kind of cool replica toys. I don't know what really triggered me to do this, as I have never owned any similar items in my past. I suppose I liked the thought of them, as they represent what we perceive as a simpler time (although each era had its own turmoil for sure). We look upon these items and reminisce and day dream about a time and a place long ago and it seems we somehow find comfort in those thoughts. I do anyway.

I like to imagine the times and places when things were so different. I see a piece of art or ironwork or even a glass door knob and it can bring me back to another place in time. It is fun to imagine things as they were and it is like going on a mini-adventure.

My latest design that I have been working on is another little pull toy. This one is Halloween themed as I mentioned, and almost finished. I was going to show more pictures here today, but I still need to finish it up and I kind of don't want to spoil the surprise of it.

It has taken a bit longer than I expected it so, but not in a bad way at all. I had drawn up and cut out the wheels, and then yesterday decided that I didn't like them at all so I started over on them and redid them. I am happier with the new ones and glad for the decision. So it was a good delay.

I have also been figuring out several of the elements to make things go together easier, as well as the little details on it. Again - this is something that I don't regret spending the time on, as the results are more within my vision of what I want the piece to be like.

There are still a few more things that I will be ironing out today, but I am slowly seeing things come together and I am happy that I am taking the time and enjoying my journey.

Working as a designer for a living usually means that I need to rush to meet deadline after deadline. That is OK some of the time, but there are other times like these when I need to slow down and really take the time to be artistic and create.

In rebuilding my business these past few years, it was quite imperative that I build up an arsenal of patterns and designs so that my customers have choices. I will admit to you that I don't always like every design I do (I'll never tell which ones!) and that I only created some of them because they were requested or in demand and they were part of the 'job'. That didn't happen too often, but it did happen.

Now, however, I feel that I am in the position where I can be a bit more choosy as to what I do. I think that there is a difference that can be seen in the things that I create from my heart. Maybe that is only evident to me, as it is my own feelings that I am assessing. But I like these designs better, and I am more proud of them even if they are simpler than the others or not as popular.

I was never one to run with the masses anyway. 

So I will be finishing up this project today, and I am looking forward to showing it to you by tomorrow. It may be a little slower than my normal pace, but I am thoroughly enjoying the process of creating it. And that is what counts.

Have a wonderfully creative day!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking My Time and Enjoying the Creation Process*
> 
> I love to build things and play. From the time I was small, some of my favorite things were building sets and play sets. When I was young and we lived with my grand parents, they had this farm set that was really cool. The barn was metal and it had a green metal tractor with chipped paint that pulled a little plastic wagon. The plastic fence kind of hooked together but it never wanted to stand on the carpet, which was frustrating. There were these little flat strips of plastic material with holes in them which served as the planting ground and you would stick the plastic "crops" into them to make them grow. On the end of the barn, was a plastic pulley and a plastic hook held on by a string and you could hook things to it and pull them up to the top level of the barn.
> 
> It was simple and basic, but I know I spent hours and hours farming. Now days the metal barn would be banned probably. The sharp corners would be considered a hazard. The pieces were small too and probably wouldn't be acceptable. But it was a lot of fun and ran on imagination and it is one of my favorite toys.
> 
> When my kids were growing up, I loved to play with them too. What a cool job it was being a parent and playing. Of course, there were the many responsibilities that go with parenting, but the rewards were pretty good. When I had my son, we decided I would be a 'stay at home mom'. I didn't see the point of having children if we weren't there to raise them. This meant many sacrifices financially for us, as it was hard even then to survive on one paycheck, but we never once regretted doing things that way.
> 
> As my son grew up, I began making crafts to make a little extra money while he was napping or playing with his friends. It was fun to be creative and make cute things and decorations to sell. A group of nurses at the local hospital saw one of the items I made and soon they were calling asking what else I had. I never advertised back then, and just by word of mouth I was kept so busy that I could barely keep up with the orders for stuff. I made teddy bears and all kinds of holiday decorations and eventually it brought me to scroll sawing and wood working.
> 
> And here I am now.
> 
> I still enjoy making fun and cute things. There is something cool about actually building something that fits together properly and looks nice too. I think decorations and celebrating the different seasons help enhance our lives and make them more pleasant. It is wonderful to go somewhere that is decorated for the season. These items bring happiness and joy it seems wherever we see them. It is such a pleasure to see something so simple put a smile on someone's face.
> 
> As for myself, I don't really 'collect' a lot of different things. Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place and don't have much room for collections. I do, however, have a few prized pieces that trigger good feelings and memories of people and events that I wouldn't part with for anything. I like that when we see something from the past, we often associate it with the good memories of days past. It is our own way of holding on to those good feelings and reliving those moments in our hearts.
> 
> Lately I have been building some kind of cool replica toys. I don't know what really triggered me to do this, as I have never owned any similar items in my past. I suppose I liked the thought of them, as they represent what we perceive as a simpler time (although each era had its own turmoil for sure). We look upon these items and reminisce and day dream about a time and a place long ago and it seems we somehow find comfort in those thoughts. I do anyway.
> 
> I like to imagine the times and places when things were so different. I see a piece of art or ironwork or even a glass door knob and it can bring me back to another place in time. It is fun to imagine things as they were and it is like going on a mini-adventure.
> 
> My latest design that I have been working on is another little pull toy. This one is Halloween themed as I mentioned, and almost finished. I was going to show more pictures here today, but I still need to finish it up and I kind of don't want to spoil the surprise of it.
> 
> It has taken a bit longer than I expected it so, but not in a bad way at all. I had drawn up and cut out the wheels, and then yesterday decided that I didn't like them at all so I started over on them and redid them. I am happier with the new ones and glad for the decision. So it was a good delay.
> 
> I have also been figuring out several of the elements to make things go together easier, as well as the little details on it. Again - this is something that I don't regret spending the time on, as the results are more within my vision of what I want the piece to be like.
> 
> There are still a few more things that I will be ironing out today, but I am slowly seeing things come together and I am happy that I am taking the time and enjoying my journey.
> 
> Working as a designer for a living usually means that I need to rush to meet deadline after deadline. That is OK some of the time, but there are other times like these when I need to slow down and really take the time to be artistic and create.
> 
> In rebuilding my business these past few years, it was quite imperative that I build up an arsenal of patterns and designs so that my customers have choices. I will admit to you that I don't always like every design I do (I'll never tell which ones!) and that I only created some of them because they were requested or in demand and they were part of the 'job'. That didn't happen too often, but it did happen.
> 
> Now, however, I feel that I am in the position where I can be a bit more choosy as to what I do. I think that there is a difference that can be seen in the things that I create from my heart. Maybe that is only evident to me, as it is my own feelings that I am assessing. But I like these designs better, and I am more proud of them even if they are simpler than the others or not as popular.
> 
> I was never one to run with the masses anyway.
> 
> So I will be finishing up this project today, and I am looking forward to showing it to you by tomorrow. It may be a little slower than my normal pace, but I am thoroughly enjoying the process of creating it. And that is what counts.
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I remember them little farm sets when I was a kid . I can remember having it took away for awhile because my parents stepped on one of them little piece ouchhhhhh !
Come on Shelia ; you know your trying to relive your past , and you always wanted a pull toy but never had one so now you are making your own .
keep up the good work Shelia


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking My Time and Enjoying the Creation Process*
> 
> I love to build things and play. From the time I was small, some of my favorite things were building sets and play sets. When I was young and we lived with my grand parents, they had this farm set that was really cool. The barn was metal and it had a green metal tractor with chipped paint that pulled a little plastic wagon. The plastic fence kind of hooked together but it never wanted to stand on the carpet, which was frustrating. There were these little flat strips of plastic material with holes in them which served as the planting ground and you would stick the plastic "crops" into them to make them grow. On the end of the barn, was a plastic pulley and a plastic hook held on by a string and you could hook things to it and pull them up to the top level of the barn.
> 
> It was simple and basic, but I know I spent hours and hours farming. Now days the metal barn would be banned probably. The sharp corners would be considered a hazard. The pieces were small too and probably wouldn't be acceptable. But it was a lot of fun and ran on imagination and it is one of my favorite toys.
> 
> When my kids were growing up, I loved to play with them too. What a cool job it was being a parent and playing. Of course, there were the many responsibilities that go with parenting, but the rewards were pretty good. When I had my son, we decided I would be a 'stay at home mom'. I didn't see the point of having children if we weren't there to raise them. This meant many sacrifices financially for us, as it was hard even then to survive on one paycheck, but we never once regretted doing things that way.
> 
> As my son grew up, I began making crafts to make a little extra money while he was napping or playing with his friends. It was fun to be creative and make cute things and decorations to sell. A group of nurses at the local hospital saw one of the items I made and soon they were calling asking what else I had. I never advertised back then, and just by word of mouth I was kept so busy that I could barely keep up with the orders for stuff. I made teddy bears and all kinds of holiday decorations and eventually it brought me to scroll sawing and wood working.
> 
> And here I am now.
> 
> I still enjoy making fun and cute things. There is something cool about actually building something that fits together properly and looks nice too. I think decorations and celebrating the different seasons help enhance our lives and make them more pleasant. It is wonderful to go somewhere that is decorated for the season. These items bring happiness and joy it seems wherever we see them. It is such a pleasure to see something so simple put a smile on someone's face.
> 
> As for myself, I don't really 'collect' a lot of different things. Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place and don't have much room for collections. I do, however, have a few prized pieces that trigger good feelings and memories of people and events that I wouldn't part with for anything. I like that when we see something from the past, we often associate it with the good memories of days past. It is our own way of holding on to those good feelings and reliving those moments in our hearts.
> 
> Lately I have been building some kind of cool replica toys. I don't know what really triggered me to do this, as I have never owned any similar items in my past. I suppose I liked the thought of them, as they represent what we perceive as a simpler time (although each era had its own turmoil for sure). We look upon these items and reminisce and day dream about a time and a place long ago and it seems we somehow find comfort in those thoughts. I do anyway.
> 
> I like to imagine the times and places when things were so different. I see a piece of art or ironwork or even a glass door knob and it can bring me back to another place in time. It is fun to imagine things as they were and it is like going on a mini-adventure.
> 
> My latest design that I have been working on is another little pull toy. This one is Halloween themed as I mentioned, and almost finished. I was going to show more pictures here today, but I still need to finish it up and I kind of don't want to spoil the surprise of it.
> 
> It has taken a bit longer than I expected it so, but not in a bad way at all. I had drawn up and cut out the wheels, and then yesterday decided that I didn't like them at all so I started over on them and redid them. I am happier with the new ones and glad for the decision. So it was a good delay.
> 
> I have also been figuring out several of the elements to make things go together easier, as well as the little details on it. Again - this is something that I don't regret spending the time on, as the results are more within my vision of what I want the piece to be like.
> 
> There are still a few more things that I will be ironing out today, but I am slowly seeing things come together and I am happy that I am taking the time and enjoying my journey.
> 
> Working as a designer for a living usually means that I need to rush to meet deadline after deadline. That is OK some of the time, but there are other times like these when I need to slow down and really take the time to be artistic and create.
> 
> In rebuilding my business these past few years, it was quite imperative that I build up an arsenal of patterns and designs so that my customers have choices. I will admit to you that I don't always like every design I do (I'll never tell which ones!) and that I only created some of them because they were requested or in demand and they were part of the 'job'. That didn't happen too often, but it did happen.
> 
> Now, however, I feel that I am in the position where I can be a bit more choosy as to what I do. I think that there is a difference that can be seen in the things that I create from my heart. Maybe that is only evident to me, as it is my own feelings that I am assessing. But I like these designs better, and I am more proud of them even if they are simpler than the others or not as popular.
> 
> I was never one to run with the masses anyway.
> 
> So I will be finishing up this project today, and I am looking forward to showing it to you by tomorrow. It may be a little slower than my normal pace, but I am thoroughly enjoying the process of creating it. And that is what counts.
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Yes, those little pieces were killers! I like pull toys! I remember having a wooden bee with plastic wings that turned when you pulled it.

I found one here:










Toys certainly are fun to make - not to mention the smiles they bring to children and adults too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*

I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.

I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?

So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!


From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica

Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.

Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.


From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica

The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.


From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica

The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.


From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica

And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.

I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.


From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica

Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.

One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.

So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.

It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.

Now the question is . . . what to do next???

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I thought I saw a puddy-tat.. very nifty. I'd like to have a wagon like that, only full size


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thanks, Roger! But think how big the kitty would be!!!! ((YIKES!)) 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


That looks so cool. I really like the pumpkins and the hat. The bat for a handle is a cute idea. Could you attach the string from the bottom rather than the top? I realize it would be more difficult to drill the hole in the point. Although if the hole was drilled before the bat was cut out it wouldn't be. It just seems to me that the bat would be upside down as it is. The change to the other end would make it a flying bat pulling the wagon.

Another great project!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sure it can be done easily, Dan. You could even have the hole going all the way through the bat, like a bead (I accidentally did that on the first one I made! I looked at it like a ceiling fan pull, I guess, with the string coming from the top, but what you say makes sense too - after all, bats hang upside down, don't they?? I suppose that both ways could be right, depending how "batty" your bat wants to be! I do drill the piece before I scroll it because it is square then and easy to line up on the press. So either way is possible.

I am glad you like it! 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Nice job ! Who would think anything but ?

On the pumpkins I also think a twig would look better or cutting some popular in like a hook design and roughly rounding it.
Love the way you did the ears on the cat .
adding green cat eyes would look sharp also

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I actually bought some green Swarovski crystals that are kind elongated that I could have embedded for the eyes, but something made me leave it "as is". It is certainly a good option though. 

Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


That is really cute…I mean frightening.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


That is nice. 
What to do next? I'm sure you'll think of something
I know you have a busy schedule, but what about entering the bird house contest? You could design and build a birdhouse to enter and offer the plans for it to sell.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet Fiona - The Halloween Witch (Pretty Scary!)*
> 
> I had such a good time yesterday finishing up my latest project. Each step and addition I made to it made it look a little better. Building stuff like this is so much fun and I really get a lot of satisfaction out of making these little replicas. The hardest thing for me to do was to be patient and let the glue dry for each step. I knew if I didn't wait, I would have a mess on my hands. I forced myself to walk away after each piece or set of pieces was glued and try to get busy on other things. By the time everything was finished (just after dinner) I not only had the project done, but also the house was fairly picked up and I had done some housework too. All in all it made for a good day.
> 
> I decided to call the kittly "Fiona". I don't know why, but that name just came to me as a cool one. When I made mohair teddy bears, I had a baby name book at hand to help me with naming each bear I created. I tried to stay away of naming my toys with familiar names of people I know, as I didn't want to show favorites. Besides - what if they were insulted or didn't like the item?
> 
> So Fiona it is. I thought she came out pretty cool!
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Fiona herself is made from naturally colored roasted birch. Again, I am thrilled with the blackness of this wood. It cuts beautifully and is very stable. In shaping her, I did use a laminate trimmer and an 1/8" round over router bit to get me on my way. With all the black dust that this wood kicked up, I wasn't looking forward to sitting there with a Dremel and rounding over all her body parts. The only parts that needed extra attention with the Dremel were her ears and the back of her neck. I purposely kept her curves gentle so that the router bit would be able to work well with her. Her whiskers are made from 22 gauge wire, but from the picture I can see the copper ends are showing. I will take a sharpie and get rid of that as soon as I am done here.
> 
> Her hat is of ash, and besides the stems of the pumpkins, it is the only wood on this piece that has been stained. I did have a piece of purple heart and was going to use that, but it was quite dark and I felt that there would not be enough contrast to look good. I used the Decoart Staining and Antiquing gel and Dioxazine Purple paint to achieve the beautiful purple wash and the ash proved to be a perfect vehicle to obtain the look I wanted to achieve. On her hat, I glued tiny star shaped yellow cat's-eye glass beads. On the end of the hat, I hung a cool crystal star which I found in the embroidery section of the craft store. It looks really beautiful in person.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The pumpkins are made from padauk. I shaped the pieces with the Dremel, which was really fun. I didn't quite know how to do the stems, so I just used small dowel rods and drilled holes into them. I cut the rods on an angle on the scroll saw and used Forest Green paint and Decoart Staining and Antiquing Medium to stain them green. I then had some small gauge green craft wire (I don't know the gauge) and drilled tiny holes into the pumpkins so I could stick the wire into them for tendrils. I used the small dowel to curl the wire around and make look funky. I really liked doing these pumpkins, but I am not thrilled with the stems. They look too clean and nice. Perhaps I should have just went outside and found a small twig to stick in each and it would have looked more natural. (Hindsight is 20/20!) Too late for mine, but I will suggest it for the pattern.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> The actual pull for the cart is a roasted birch bat. I thought he would look cool with Swarovski crystal eyes. I used jute twine for the cord, as I liked the rustic look. I love mixing different colors and textures to make things look interesting. In the background of this picture, you can see the star shaped wheels of the cart I was talking about earlier. The original set of wheels had regular star shapes. I thought it looked too clean and a bit patriotic - a look that I was not going for. This, however, looks more mystical to me with the stars skewed and swirled. I also decided to place a small Swarovski crystal hub cap on each wheel to dress it up.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> And finally, the cart itself. The base of the cart is made from 1/2" ash. The decorative scroll sawn skirt of the cart, as well as the wheels are made from yellow heart or pau amarillo. These are all in natural colors. The scroll work was fast and not difficult, yet I thought it was extremely effective. The total time to cut this project out was quite short in comparison to my usual projects. Building took up most of the time.
> 
> I finally figured out a great way to make and attach the wheel assembly so that the wheels turn freely and it goes together very easily. There were some simple adjustments I made from the other animals that I have presented that streamline the process. The base is solid and holds the pieces nicely and it isn't as fragile as previous versions of the animals. It is good to feel like I am getting a little better at something and progressing.
> 
> 
> From SLD357 Fiona Cat Pull Toy Replica
> 
> Although on my piece, 90% of it is in natural wood tones, I am going to include staining colors for my customers so that the piece could also be made entirely of a light wood - say maple - and still have a similar look. I will even suggest that if they want to make the piece more rustic looking, they could use pine and stain the pieces first and just buff off the corners of them with sandpaper for that worn-edge rustic look that is so popular. That will make things go much more quickly and will make the piece quite easy to produce multiples of. It seems that the majority of the time was spent sanding and shaping.
> 
> One last thing on it - I finished all the pieces with mineral oil and then sprayed them with shellac. This is quickly becoming my favorite form of finishing scroll work and pieces like this. The natural color of the wood really comes to life and the shellac offers a nice satiny finish which is neither dull or too shiny. It gives the wood a warm glow that lets people know it is finished and keeps the dust out of the pores.
> 
> So there you have it. I am not sure whether to call this a "pull toy replica" or a "vignette" or just a "decoration". It is one of those projects that I really loved creating though and I want to do many more similar ones. My head is spinning with all the different seasonal items that I will create. I hope that my customers like it too and will want to take the time to actually build one. It is quite different from the usual cutting of flat pieces on the scroll saw and then finishing and hanging them. I like the diversification that designs like this bring. It keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> It may have taken a bit longer than I had originally anticipated, but I am very happy with the results. There aren't many times I say that about my work, as I am always finding something to pick on with it. But this is one of those things that I just need to keep looking at for a while and enjoying. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> Now the question is . . . what to do next???
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Now that could be a really cool idea, William. I spent the day today thinking about what I am going to do next. Now you got me thinking right before I go to sleep! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Decisions, Decisions*

It seems to be one of those days where I am a bit unsettled on which direction to go next. I have about a week left for the deadline on the catalog that gets mailed in early September and I am not quite certain what to do next for submissions. Traditionally, this edition of the catalog is the kick-off for new Christmas items for the upcoming holiday season, but it also introduces many Halloween items too.

Since it is probably the last of the large mailings to customers prior to Halloween, I am (for the first time) leaning toward doing something else on that line. Every year I tend to focus on Christmas for this issue, as it is also when the magazine holiday issue comes out, but for some reason this year I want to try something different.

Throughout the year, I find that there are many cute Halloween designs that I think of, but many never get done. Halloween is a very popular season as far as decorating goes. When I was selling craft items and going to the market and craft fairs, it seemed that those items sold out very quickly. In speaking from my own experience, my Halloween items sold almost as much as my Christmas items. I realize that this is true mainly in the United States and found that since moving to Canada there isn't quite as much interest as there was in the US, but I also notice that Canadians seem to be moving more toward Halloween decorating too and it has become more visible to me in the seven years I have been here. I need to remind myself that the majority of my customers are from the US, which means that even though the trend may not be a predominant where I am living, it is important for a large percentage of my customers.

My insides are telling me to go for the Halloween decorating designs - if for nothing else, just to see. I have always kind of marched to my own drummer. And although sometimes it came back to bite me, there were other times when it stood me away from the masses. That could be a good thing or a bad thing.

I am torn between taking the safe road of Christmas stuff or the adventure of doing Halloween items. As silly as it seems when I read that line back, it is a bit of a dilemma for me. Making such a decision could make the difference of having a great autumn season or a mediocre one.

On the plus side, however, I do have many newly introduced designs that people haven't yet tried, and I could look at them as a kind of safety net to fall back on. These summer months are typically the slow months for my business. I spoke to my editor just last week and he was mentioning the same thing. Things are always slow this time of year. People are spending their time with families and doing yard work and all kinds of other activities. I know there are a few that are die-hard woodworkers, but for the most part people are spending their free time doing other things.

Even though this time of year is typically slow, judging from the past I am doing pretty good this year. I think my "Ant and the Grasshopper" mentality of working hard for when times are slow does pay off and when the children are back at school and when people do get back into the shops my customers will have lots of catching up to do. I am amazed that the sales on items such as the snowflake candle tray and the nativity one are still strong. But if anything, it supports my theory that things will be OK.

So I am leaning toward following my own path and working on more Halloween stuff for this year. When I look at the scroll sawing projects available for Halloween, I find that the market is clearly lacking. In theory, I could corner that market by introducing some new fun and appealing items for people to choose from.

It will be a risk for sure, but one that I feel like taking at the moment. I feel the need inside to follow my own heart and not be channeled into doing things that I "should be" doing. I may regret it later on, but I really don't think so. I do believe that I have a solid enough foundation with my business right now that I can take a chance such as this and be OK whatever the outcome. At least I hope so.

It is decisions such as these that keep me from losing interest and getting bored with my job. In my life, I have been accused of many things, but I am fairly sure that "following the masses" has not been among them. I have grown to find that more so than not, following my own instincts would have proven to be the better path. I just need to have the confidence in myself to do so.

I had a busy day yesterday. I not only tidied up my real house, but also my computer and got things ready for a back up. I don't think I have backed things up onto a disk since I came back from my trip (although I have backed up to the other computers on the network). I spent the day doing that and taking photographs to submit to the catalogs and generally got things back in order. All the while I was thinking about my next direction.

Although these types of days don't make exciting reading here on my blog, they are essential to my business and are far more productive in the long term than they appear to be at the time. I often assimilate people to icebergs. We only see the very tip and there is so much more below the surface that drives us and influences us and makes up what we are. I believe the same is true with my business. People only observe the end result of our efforts and aren't able to see the intricate symphony of actions and decisions that bring us to where we are. On the outside it looks simple, but in reality it is very complex.

Thank you, as always for allowing me to air these thoughts here and many times discuss them with you. Just by writing them down many times helps me come to a decision at times such as this. Hearing your thoughts and point of view is also a great deal of help. Whether I agree with you or differ, I always appreciate your opinions and ideas.

So with that said, we will get on with our Monday. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day and look within yourselves to follow your own passions.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions*
> 
> It seems to be one of those days where I am a bit unsettled on which direction to go next. I have about a week left for the deadline on the catalog that gets mailed in early September and I am not quite certain what to do next for submissions. Traditionally, this edition of the catalog is the kick-off for new Christmas items for the upcoming holiday season, but it also introduces many Halloween items too.
> 
> Since it is probably the last of the large mailings to customers prior to Halloween, I am (for the first time) leaning toward doing something else on that line. Every year I tend to focus on Christmas for this issue, as it is also when the magazine holiday issue comes out, but for some reason this year I want to try something different.
> 
> Throughout the year, I find that there are many cute Halloween designs that I think of, but many never get done. Halloween is a very popular season as far as decorating goes. When I was selling craft items and going to the market and craft fairs, it seemed that those items sold out very quickly. In speaking from my own experience, my Halloween items sold almost as much as my Christmas items. I realize that this is true mainly in the United States and found that since moving to Canada there isn't quite as much interest as there was in the US, but I also notice that Canadians seem to be moving more toward Halloween decorating too and it has become more visible to me in the seven years I have been here. I need to remind myself that the majority of my customers are from the US, which means that even though the trend may not be a predominant where I am living, it is important for a large percentage of my customers.
> 
> My insides are telling me to go for the Halloween decorating designs - if for nothing else, just to see. I have always kind of marched to my own drummer. And although sometimes it came back to bite me, there were other times when it stood me away from the masses. That could be a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I am torn between taking the safe road of Christmas stuff or the adventure of doing Halloween items. As silly as it seems when I read that line back, it is a bit of a dilemma for me. Making such a decision could make the difference of having a great autumn season or a mediocre one.
> 
> On the plus side, however, I do have many newly introduced designs that people haven't yet tried, and I could look at them as a kind of safety net to fall back on. These summer months are typically the slow months for my business. I spoke to my editor just last week and he was mentioning the same thing. Things are always slow this time of year. People are spending their time with families and doing yard work and all kinds of other activities. I know there are a few that are die-hard woodworkers, but for the most part people are spending their free time doing other things.
> 
> Even though this time of year is typically slow, judging from the past I am doing pretty good this year. I think my "Ant and the Grasshopper" mentality of working hard for when times are slow does pay off and when the children are back at school and when people do get back into the shops my customers will have lots of catching up to do. I am amazed that the sales on items such as the snowflake candle tray and the nativity one are still strong. But if anything, it supports my theory that things will be OK.
> 
> So I am leaning toward following my own path and working on more Halloween stuff for this year. When I look at the scroll sawing projects available for Halloween, I find that the market is clearly lacking. In theory, I could corner that market by introducing some new fun and appealing items for people to choose from.
> 
> It will be a risk for sure, but one that I feel like taking at the moment. I feel the need inside to follow my own heart and not be channeled into doing things that I "should be" doing. I may regret it later on, but I really don't think so. I do believe that I have a solid enough foundation with my business right now that I can take a chance such as this and be OK whatever the outcome. At least I hope so.
> 
> It is decisions such as these that keep me from losing interest and getting bored with my job. In my life, I have been accused of many things, but I am fairly sure that "following the masses" has not been among them. I have grown to find that more so than not, following my own instincts would have proven to be the better path. I just need to have the confidence in myself to do so.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday. I not only tidied up my real house, but also my computer and got things ready for a back up. I don't think I have backed things up onto a disk since I came back from my trip (although I have backed up to the other computers on the network). I spent the day doing that and taking photographs to submit to the catalogs and generally got things back in order. All the while I was thinking about my next direction.
> 
> Although these types of days don't make exciting reading here on my blog, they are essential to my business and are far more productive in the long term than they appear to be at the time. I often assimilate people to icebergs. We only see the very tip and there is so much more below the surface that drives us and influences us and makes up what we are. I believe the same is true with my business. People only observe the end result of our efforts and aren't able to see the intricate symphony of actions and decisions that bring us to where we are. On the outside it looks simple, but in reality it is very complex.
> 
> Thank you, as always for allowing me to air these thoughts here and many times discuss them with you. Just by writing them down many times helps me come to a decision at times such as this. Hearing your thoughts and point of view is also a great deal of help. Whether I agree with you or differ, I always appreciate your opinions and ideas.
> 
> So with that said, we will get on with our Monday. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day and look within yourselves to follow your own passions.


I don't know which way to suggest you to go. You know the business much better than I. In my opinion though, it depends on what you feel is right. From a business standpoint, you always have to follow yourhead and leave your heart out of it. From a creative standpoint though, you have to follow your heart to keep creative juices flowing. You seem to live in a catch 22 though. You are in a business, but that business thrives on your creativity. So I say go for the creative and do Halloween or Christmas first. Either way, I think in the long run the one that your heart is most into will be the one to make the most money.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions*
> 
> It seems to be one of those days where I am a bit unsettled on which direction to go next. I have about a week left for the deadline on the catalog that gets mailed in early September and I am not quite certain what to do next for submissions. Traditionally, this edition of the catalog is the kick-off for new Christmas items for the upcoming holiday season, but it also introduces many Halloween items too.
> 
> Since it is probably the last of the large mailings to customers prior to Halloween, I am (for the first time) leaning toward doing something else on that line. Every year I tend to focus on Christmas for this issue, as it is also when the magazine holiday issue comes out, but for some reason this year I want to try something different.
> 
> Throughout the year, I find that there are many cute Halloween designs that I think of, but many never get done. Halloween is a very popular season as far as decorating goes. When I was selling craft items and going to the market and craft fairs, it seemed that those items sold out very quickly. In speaking from my own experience, my Halloween items sold almost as much as my Christmas items. I realize that this is true mainly in the United States and found that since moving to Canada there isn't quite as much interest as there was in the US, but I also notice that Canadians seem to be moving more toward Halloween decorating too and it has become more visible to me in the seven years I have been here. I need to remind myself that the majority of my customers are from the US, which means that even though the trend may not be a predominant where I am living, it is important for a large percentage of my customers.
> 
> My insides are telling me to go for the Halloween decorating designs - if for nothing else, just to see. I have always kind of marched to my own drummer. And although sometimes it came back to bite me, there were other times when it stood me away from the masses. That could be a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I am torn between taking the safe road of Christmas stuff or the adventure of doing Halloween items. As silly as it seems when I read that line back, it is a bit of a dilemma for me. Making such a decision could make the difference of having a great autumn season or a mediocre one.
> 
> On the plus side, however, I do have many newly introduced designs that people haven't yet tried, and I could look at them as a kind of safety net to fall back on. These summer months are typically the slow months for my business. I spoke to my editor just last week and he was mentioning the same thing. Things are always slow this time of year. People are spending their time with families and doing yard work and all kinds of other activities. I know there are a few that are die-hard woodworkers, but for the most part people are spending their free time doing other things.
> 
> Even though this time of year is typically slow, judging from the past I am doing pretty good this year. I think my "Ant and the Grasshopper" mentality of working hard for when times are slow does pay off and when the children are back at school and when people do get back into the shops my customers will have lots of catching up to do. I am amazed that the sales on items such as the snowflake candle tray and the nativity one are still strong. But if anything, it supports my theory that things will be OK.
> 
> So I am leaning toward following my own path and working on more Halloween stuff for this year. When I look at the scroll sawing projects available for Halloween, I find that the market is clearly lacking. In theory, I could corner that market by introducing some new fun and appealing items for people to choose from.
> 
> It will be a risk for sure, but one that I feel like taking at the moment. I feel the need inside to follow my own heart and not be channeled into doing things that I "should be" doing. I may regret it later on, but I really don't think so. I do believe that I have a solid enough foundation with my business right now that I can take a chance such as this and be OK whatever the outcome. At least I hope so.
> 
> It is decisions such as these that keep me from losing interest and getting bored with my job. In my life, I have been accused of many things, but I am fairly sure that "following the masses" has not been among them. I have grown to find that more so than not, following my own instincts would have proven to be the better path. I just need to have the confidence in myself to do so.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday. I not only tidied up my real house, but also my computer and got things ready for a back up. I don't think I have backed things up onto a disk since I came back from my trip (although I have backed up to the other computers on the network). I spent the day doing that and taking photographs to submit to the catalogs and generally got things back in order. All the while I was thinking about my next direction.
> 
> Although these types of days don't make exciting reading here on my blog, they are essential to my business and are far more productive in the long term than they appear to be at the time. I often assimilate people to icebergs. We only see the very tip and there is so much more below the surface that drives us and influences us and makes up what we are. I believe the same is true with my business. People only observe the end result of our efforts and aren't able to see the intricate symphony of actions and decisions that bring us to where we are. On the outside it looks simple, but in reality it is very complex.
> 
> Thank you, as always for allowing me to air these thoughts here and many times discuss them with you. Just by writing them down many times helps me come to a decision at times such as this. Hearing your thoughts and point of view is also a great deal of help. Whether I agree with you or differ, I always appreciate your opinions and ideas.
> 
> So with that said, we will get on with our Monday. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day and look within yourselves to follow your own passions.


Thanks William. It is a hard decision to make sometimes. I suppose lately it isn't that I don't have enough ideas, it is that I have too many ideas and not enough time! I suppose in some ways that is a good "problem" to have. I agree with you though that being creative is the most important thing. I really think it shows in the final designs. So far today I am still pushing in the Halloween direction. I suppose that I could do a little of both.

Thanks for your insight. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions*
> 
> It seems to be one of those days where I am a bit unsettled on which direction to go next. I have about a week left for the deadline on the catalog that gets mailed in early September and I am not quite certain what to do next for submissions. Traditionally, this edition of the catalog is the kick-off for new Christmas items for the upcoming holiday season, but it also introduces many Halloween items too.
> 
> Since it is probably the last of the large mailings to customers prior to Halloween, I am (for the first time) leaning toward doing something else on that line. Every year I tend to focus on Christmas for this issue, as it is also when the magazine holiday issue comes out, but for some reason this year I want to try something different.
> 
> Throughout the year, I find that there are many cute Halloween designs that I think of, but many never get done. Halloween is a very popular season as far as decorating goes. When I was selling craft items and going to the market and craft fairs, it seemed that those items sold out very quickly. In speaking from my own experience, my Halloween items sold almost as much as my Christmas items. I realize that this is true mainly in the United States and found that since moving to Canada there isn't quite as much interest as there was in the US, but I also notice that Canadians seem to be moving more toward Halloween decorating too and it has become more visible to me in the seven years I have been here. I need to remind myself that the majority of my customers are from the US, which means that even though the trend may not be a predominant where I am living, it is important for a large percentage of my customers.
> 
> My insides are telling me to go for the Halloween decorating designs - if for nothing else, just to see. I have always kind of marched to my own drummer. And although sometimes it came back to bite me, there were other times when it stood me away from the masses. That could be a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I am torn between taking the safe road of Christmas stuff or the adventure of doing Halloween items. As silly as it seems when I read that line back, it is a bit of a dilemma for me. Making such a decision could make the difference of having a great autumn season or a mediocre one.
> 
> On the plus side, however, I do have many newly introduced designs that people haven't yet tried, and I could look at them as a kind of safety net to fall back on. These summer months are typically the slow months for my business. I spoke to my editor just last week and he was mentioning the same thing. Things are always slow this time of year. People are spending their time with families and doing yard work and all kinds of other activities. I know there are a few that are die-hard woodworkers, but for the most part people are spending their free time doing other things.
> 
> Even though this time of year is typically slow, judging from the past I am doing pretty good this year. I think my "Ant and the Grasshopper" mentality of working hard for when times are slow does pay off and when the children are back at school and when people do get back into the shops my customers will have lots of catching up to do. I am amazed that the sales on items such as the snowflake candle tray and the nativity one are still strong. But if anything, it supports my theory that things will be OK.
> 
> So I am leaning toward following my own path and working on more Halloween stuff for this year. When I look at the scroll sawing projects available for Halloween, I find that the market is clearly lacking. In theory, I could corner that market by introducing some new fun and appealing items for people to choose from.
> 
> It will be a risk for sure, but one that I feel like taking at the moment. I feel the need inside to follow my own heart and not be channeled into doing things that I "should be" doing. I may regret it later on, but I really don't think so. I do believe that I have a solid enough foundation with my business right now that I can take a chance such as this and be OK whatever the outcome. At least I hope so.
> 
> It is decisions such as these that keep me from losing interest and getting bored with my job. In my life, I have been accused of many things, but I am fairly sure that "following the masses" has not been among them. I have grown to find that more so than not, following my own instincts would have proven to be the better path. I just need to have the confidence in myself to do so.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday. I not only tidied up my real house, but also my computer and got things ready for a back up. I don't think I have backed things up onto a disk since I came back from my trip (although I have backed up to the other computers on the network). I spent the day doing that and taking photographs to submit to the catalogs and generally got things back in order. All the while I was thinking about my next direction.
> 
> Although these types of days don't make exciting reading here on my blog, they are essential to my business and are far more productive in the long term than they appear to be at the time. I often assimilate people to icebergs. We only see the very tip and there is so much more below the surface that drives us and influences us and makes up what we are. I believe the same is true with my business. People only observe the end result of our efforts and aren't able to see the intricate symphony of actions and decisions that bring us to where we are. On the outside it looks simple, but in reality it is very complex.
> 
> Thank you, as always for allowing me to air these thoughts here and many times discuss them with you. Just by writing them down many times helps me come to a decision at times such as this. Hearing your thoughts and point of view is also a great deal of help. Whether I agree with you or differ, I always appreciate your opinions and ideas.
> 
> So with that said, we will get on with our Monday. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day and look within yourselves to follow your own passions.


What's wrong with sending both Christmas and Halloween projects? For all you know they might pick both! I wish you good fortune whichever way you choose to go.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions*
> 
> It seems to be one of those days where I am a bit unsettled on which direction to go next. I have about a week left for the deadline on the catalog that gets mailed in early September and I am not quite certain what to do next for submissions. Traditionally, this edition of the catalog is the kick-off for new Christmas items for the upcoming holiday season, but it also introduces many Halloween items too.
> 
> Since it is probably the last of the large mailings to customers prior to Halloween, I am (for the first time) leaning toward doing something else on that line. Every year I tend to focus on Christmas for this issue, as it is also when the magazine holiday issue comes out, but for some reason this year I want to try something different.
> 
> Throughout the year, I find that there are many cute Halloween designs that I think of, but many never get done. Halloween is a very popular season as far as decorating goes. When I was selling craft items and going to the market and craft fairs, it seemed that those items sold out very quickly. In speaking from my own experience, my Halloween items sold almost as much as my Christmas items. I realize that this is true mainly in the United States and found that since moving to Canada there isn't quite as much interest as there was in the US, but I also notice that Canadians seem to be moving more toward Halloween decorating too and it has become more visible to me in the seven years I have been here. I need to remind myself that the majority of my customers are from the US, which means that even though the trend may not be a predominant where I am living, it is important for a large percentage of my customers.
> 
> My insides are telling me to go for the Halloween decorating designs - if for nothing else, just to see. I have always kind of marched to my own drummer. And although sometimes it came back to bite me, there were other times when it stood me away from the masses. That could be a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I am torn between taking the safe road of Christmas stuff or the adventure of doing Halloween items. As silly as it seems when I read that line back, it is a bit of a dilemma for me. Making such a decision could make the difference of having a great autumn season or a mediocre one.
> 
> On the plus side, however, I do have many newly introduced designs that people haven't yet tried, and I could look at them as a kind of safety net to fall back on. These summer months are typically the slow months for my business. I spoke to my editor just last week and he was mentioning the same thing. Things are always slow this time of year. People are spending their time with families and doing yard work and all kinds of other activities. I know there are a few that are die-hard woodworkers, but for the most part people are spending their free time doing other things.
> 
> Even though this time of year is typically slow, judging from the past I am doing pretty good this year. I think my "Ant and the Grasshopper" mentality of working hard for when times are slow does pay off and when the children are back at school and when people do get back into the shops my customers will have lots of catching up to do. I am amazed that the sales on items such as the snowflake candle tray and the nativity one are still strong. But if anything, it supports my theory that things will be OK.
> 
> So I am leaning toward following my own path and working on more Halloween stuff for this year. When I look at the scroll sawing projects available for Halloween, I find that the market is clearly lacking. In theory, I could corner that market by introducing some new fun and appealing items for people to choose from.
> 
> It will be a risk for sure, but one that I feel like taking at the moment. I feel the need inside to follow my own heart and not be channeled into doing things that I "should be" doing. I may regret it later on, but I really don't think so. I do believe that I have a solid enough foundation with my business right now that I can take a chance such as this and be OK whatever the outcome. At least I hope so.
> 
> It is decisions such as these that keep me from losing interest and getting bored with my job. In my life, I have been accused of many things, but I am fairly sure that "following the masses" has not been among them. I have grown to find that more so than not, following my own instincts would have proven to be the better path. I just need to have the confidence in myself to do so.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday. I not only tidied up my real house, but also my computer and got things ready for a back up. I don't think I have backed things up onto a disk since I came back from my trip (although I have backed up to the other computers on the network). I spent the day doing that and taking photographs to submit to the catalogs and generally got things back in order. All the while I was thinking about my next direction.
> 
> Although these types of days don't make exciting reading here on my blog, they are essential to my business and are far more productive in the long term than they appear to be at the time. I often assimilate people to icebergs. We only see the very tip and there is so much more below the surface that drives us and influences us and makes up what we are. I believe the same is true with my business. People only observe the end result of our efforts and aren't able to see the intricate symphony of actions and decisions that bring us to where we are. On the outside it looks simple, but in reality it is very complex.
> 
> Thank you, as always for allowing me to air these thoughts here and many times discuss them with you. Just by writing them down many times helps me come to a decision at times such as this. Hearing your thoughts and point of view is also a great deal of help. Whether I agree with you or differ, I always appreciate your opinions and ideas.
> 
> So with that said, we will get on with our Monday. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day and look within yourselves to follow your own passions.


Thanks Erwin!


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions*
> 
> It seems to be one of those days where I am a bit unsettled on which direction to go next. I have about a week left for the deadline on the catalog that gets mailed in early September and I am not quite certain what to do next for submissions. Traditionally, this edition of the catalog is the kick-off for new Christmas items for the upcoming holiday season, but it also introduces many Halloween items too.
> 
> Since it is probably the last of the large mailings to customers prior to Halloween, I am (for the first time) leaning toward doing something else on that line. Every year I tend to focus on Christmas for this issue, as it is also when the magazine holiday issue comes out, but for some reason this year I want to try something different.
> 
> Throughout the year, I find that there are many cute Halloween designs that I think of, but many never get done. Halloween is a very popular season as far as decorating goes. When I was selling craft items and going to the market and craft fairs, it seemed that those items sold out very quickly. In speaking from my own experience, my Halloween items sold almost as much as my Christmas items. I realize that this is true mainly in the United States and found that since moving to Canada there isn't quite as much interest as there was in the US, but I also notice that Canadians seem to be moving more toward Halloween decorating too and it has become more visible to me in the seven years I have been here. I need to remind myself that the majority of my customers are from the US, which means that even though the trend may not be a predominant where I am living, it is important for a large percentage of my customers.
> 
> My insides are telling me to go for the Halloween decorating designs - if for nothing else, just to see. I have always kind of marched to my own drummer. And although sometimes it came back to bite me, there were other times when it stood me away from the masses. That could be a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I am torn between taking the safe road of Christmas stuff or the adventure of doing Halloween items. As silly as it seems when I read that line back, it is a bit of a dilemma for me. Making such a decision could make the difference of having a great autumn season or a mediocre one.
> 
> On the plus side, however, I do have many newly introduced designs that people haven't yet tried, and I could look at them as a kind of safety net to fall back on. These summer months are typically the slow months for my business. I spoke to my editor just last week and he was mentioning the same thing. Things are always slow this time of year. People are spending their time with families and doing yard work and all kinds of other activities. I know there are a few that are die-hard woodworkers, but for the most part people are spending their free time doing other things.
> 
> Even though this time of year is typically slow, judging from the past I am doing pretty good this year. I think my "Ant and the Grasshopper" mentality of working hard for when times are slow does pay off and when the children are back at school and when people do get back into the shops my customers will have lots of catching up to do. I am amazed that the sales on items such as the snowflake candle tray and the nativity one are still strong. But if anything, it supports my theory that things will be OK.
> 
> So I am leaning toward following my own path and working on more Halloween stuff for this year. When I look at the scroll sawing projects available for Halloween, I find that the market is clearly lacking. In theory, I could corner that market by introducing some new fun and appealing items for people to choose from.
> 
> It will be a risk for sure, but one that I feel like taking at the moment. I feel the need inside to follow my own heart and not be channeled into doing things that I "should be" doing. I may regret it later on, but I really don't think so. I do believe that I have a solid enough foundation with my business right now that I can take a chance such as this and be OK whatever the outcome. At least I hope so.
> 
> It is decisions such as these that keep me from losing interest and getting bored with my job. In my life, I have been accused of many things, but I am fairly sure that "following the masses" has not been among them. I have grown to find that more so than not, following my own instincts would have proven to be the better path. I just need to have the confidence in myself to do so.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday. I not only tidied up my real house, but also my computer and got things ready for a back up. I don't think I have backed things up onto a disk since I came back from my trip (although I have backed up to the other computers on the network). I spent the day doing that and taking photographs to submit to the catalogs and generally got things back in order. All the while I was thinking about my next direction.
> 
> Although these types of days don't make exciting reading here on my blog, they are essential to my business and are far more productive in the long term than they appear to be at the time. I often assimilate people to icebergs. We only see the very tip and there is so much more below the surface that drives us and influences us and makes up what we are. I believe the same is true with my business. People only observe the end result of our efforts and aren't able to see the intricate symphony of actions and decisions that bring us to where we are. On the outside it looks simple, but in reality it is very complex.
> 
> Thank you, as always for allowing me to air these thoughts here and many times discuss them with you. Just by writing them down many times helps me come to a decision at times such as this. Hearing your thoughts and point of view is also a great deal of help. Whether I agree with you or differ, I always appreciate your opinions and ideas.
> 
> So with that said, we will get on with our Monday. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day and look within yourselves to follow your own passions.


"the intricate symphony of actions and decisions…" Wow, I really Like that!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rolling With the Changes*

I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.

As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.

We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.

There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.

I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.

What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.

It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.

From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.

It makes me think I am going crazy.

I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.

In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.

The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.

I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.

(Et tu, Brutus?)

So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.

I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"

I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.

With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:

It is not the strongest
of the species that survive,
nore the most intelligent,
but the one most responsive to change.
-Darwin


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Sheila,

Would it be possible to have two "versions" of your work? One just a tiny bit different than the other that you could use for the magazine and the other would be for sale on your website?

That way, with very minimal effort, you could have your proverbial cake and eat it as well. 

Very nice quote by Darwin! Here's another one by Darwin:

"To kill an error is as good a service as, and sometimes even better than, the establishing of a new truth or fact"

Take care and good luck!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Thanks for the quote Bob. I like quotes as you probably can tell. 

I could probably do variations of patterns, but I am kind of careful with that. I have seen other designers do it (as a matter of fact, one was brought to my attention by a friend just last week) where he had purchased a pattern from her a couple years ago and he saw and almost identical pattern in the last issue of my magazine. We both had to look closely and find the differences.

I looked at this practice as "cheating". I lost a bit of respect for the designer too. I told my friend he should bring this to the attention of my editor, but I am not sure if he did or not.

If the editors see this, I am sure they will not be happy. They have contracts and agreements with us as designers because they want to offer something that gives them and "edge" over the rest of the industry. When I do a new design, I can have it up on the site as soon as it is finished. With printing and all, the magazines are at a disadvantage because they need to wait months. The practice of "first rights" helps ensure them that they are giving their readers new material that is not available anywhere else and helps keep them in business.

By slightly only changing a design, I would be doing the magazine and their readers a disservice. In the big picture, those are my customers too and I owe them (and the magazine) fresh and new ideas. I want people to buy the magazine, as well as my patterns. As I said - we all need each other to survive.

I do appreciate your suggestion, and technically or in court, I could probably change the ideas enough to be 'right' but in the long run, I would only be shooting myself in the foot. Besides - I have lots of ideas and can pull from them for my own personal sales. Again, it is a matter of shifting my thinking so that when I submit to the magazine, I don't expect to sell the design myself for a long, long time.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


The agreement most likely was changed, the 2 months waiting period . I believe they figure people get the magazine and then a few will make the item . When asked about were they got the pattern. Oh it is a Sheila Landry Designs they will do a search and find it not on your web page so now they need to go to the magazine and order a back issue or subscribe to the magazine . In the end they make the money and you lose
Good though
Have a constructive day will make you feel good

David


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Sheila,

I fully understand and agree with your views on stealing designs from others - most certainly bad business and not fair to the original artist.

Where I still have to do some thinking about is the ideas you raise about an artist "stealing" from oneself by presenting a magazine version as well as a website version of their own pattern. I don't know if I share the same thoughts as you on this.

I have been a subscriber to the Magazine you submit to and really enjoy your articles - BTW, your Beehive pattern on this month's issue is fantastic!

I ALSO have purchased patterns from your website.

As a customer, I wouldn't see any problem with being able to access the magazine for one version of a pattern, and then seeing a different version of it on your website - after all, YOU are the designer of both of them.

I KNOW the magazine is a great advert for your website, but having the rules changed like this leaves a bitter aftertaste to me. This doesn't justify you stooping as low as them though….....

As stated, this is something to ponder. I don't think there is a right or wrong to this subject - very gray…....

Either way, you will succeed - I can't see how you couldn't. 

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Well, I do appreciate that, Bob. Very much so. I am thinking it is an agreement between the wholesaler and the mag and I have no say in it whatsoever. It hit me a bit yesterday, as I get that 'out of my control' feeling, but the only answer that I came up with is to let it go and look out for things on my end. My best bet I believe is to work to be independently successful and that will unhook me from the anxiety I feel regarding the others.

My polar bear and grizzly bear pull toys were an example of what you are talking about I think. The polar bear was accepted by the magazine, and was different enough from the grizzly where it was OK. Part of me was concerned that both of them being bears would make them too similar, but apparently that wasn't the case. As long as I keep things diverse enough, hopefully it won't be a problem.

I just want to be sure. 
Sheila


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Sheila- 
What a disappointment, for both of you. Seasonal materials are dependent on timing, and I understand how upset you must have been. Technically, you realize, if you did not Sign an addendum or notification to a contract change, the original contract still holds. Two things here: magazines struggling to survive in a harsh market, and them needing You as much as you need them.

I'd suggest approaching them on a Formal Contract Change (actually type one up as close to the original as possible, but with your idea of added change, and submit it) to say that Seasonal materials are Exempt from the 2-mo. first rights clause because of their time-sensitive nature, and all other designs will adhere to it. Make it clear your seasonal designs will be available on your own website One Month after the publishing date, because that puts you close to the holiday involved, and the designs are worthless the rest of the year. Then, if they refuse to cooperate, agree to their terms and adjust what your Seasonal designs are that you send them in future. One other suggestion: at the same time of suggesting a contract change, you could verbally describe upcoming new ideas for non-seasonal designs (no pictures, because they could steal the idea and have another designer do it for them; unlikely, but possible) to take the sting out of your request. Give them something to counter balance what you want to take away.

One other thing, don't forget that your editors are also aware you've revamped your website and they are probably feeling that by itself, it is tough competition. I'd say, if the magazine gets too strict with changing rules you don't like, it's time to hit your 'customer list,' independently. With desktop publishing today, it wouldn't be too hard to come up with your own slim catalog of illustrated ideas, leading people to the website. Just one option.

I'd give the magazine a chance, though, to rewrite the contract to your satisfaction. There comes a time in any successful business when you leap into the unknown of independence and forge ahead on your own. At that point, you become to Artist that magazines come begging for, asking if they can include you in their work to make them look good. Maybe you're there, and don't realize it yet?

Last thought (I promise): consider also, using one of your projects, your best, or most proud of, to submit to a different wood working magazine, such as Woodcraft or Wood magazine. They are always seeking seasonal materials, and all you can get is a 'no' for the attempt, or a big Yes and a new way to lead readers to your very-well-done website! Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Here's another quote I learned a long time ago….

"Honesty is the best policy" - Ben Franklin 

One idea is to present the magazine with the two designs and see if they have any issues with it. You COULD put a spin on the presentation by saying that "their" version would never go up on your website for sale - that way they would sell more mags if people wanted that particular version. ;-)

I don't know - still thinking about this…... very interesting mental puzzle…....... ouch.

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


All good points from both of you. I truly don't want to appear that I am devastated by this or whining, but I would be lying to you to say it didn't affect me at all. When I began this blog, I decided then that I was going to try my best to give all sides of the equation. I really do try to be fair with everyone. If I didn't bring stuff like this up of if I glossed things over, I don't feel I would be giving a true picture of my job and what it entails.

Bob is right that the magazine is good advertising for me. By submitting a project, I in essence get a nice advertisement for what I have to offer. The magazine is also very generous about putting all my contact and web site information in my articles and tag lines for my projects. That is worth a lot.

The wholesalers are kind of in the middle of things. They need our designs, but also need to keep the magazines happy too for their own well being. I imagine that it is like keeping triplets happy.

I am weighing much of this information. I also realize that while these businesses are all reliant on each other, we are also competing with each other. In good times when there is plenty to go around, it works very well. It is in the lean times such as these where everyone is feeling the economic hunger pains that belts are tightened and rules are perhaps a bit more stringent and we notice these things more. I know that they are well aware of my site and its recent revamping.

So for now, I am choosing to digest the information and work with what is given to me. But as I mentioned, I am learning new things every day and will use this knowledge in the future to my advantage to further develop my business. I have grown up quite a bit these past few years business wise, but I still have a way to go. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Hi Sheila, 
This comment is meant for the other posting about seasonal patterns. We have notice a real shortage of Thanksgiving/Fall items, both painted and scrolled. It might be another venue for you.
Rick & Kathie
The Scroller and Toler


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


That is good to know, Rick. I find that in my own little arsenal of patterns, I seem to be somewhat lacking in that area. Oh, and I am planning on doing at least one or two sets of painting patterns for the Halloween/Autumn season too.

I was sitting on my deck today thinking how it is funny that I feel like I am late getting Christmas stuff done (in June!) LOL I suppose it is just the life I chose. Christmas in July. Easter in November, and Independance Day in January. All part of the silly life I live. 

Thanks again for the input. It is good to hear from someone who is "out there" more than me. (That is just about anyone!)


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


Sheila -

I'm not sure if this is possible or makes sense for you, but Amazon has the ability to publish "e-books" (PDFs) through their site, so you could get your materials out to a pretty wide audience.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is? It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


That is a very interesting idea, Steven. I will certainly look into it. Thanks for the suggestion!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling With the Changes*
> 
> I suppose I kinda, sorta got "unstuck" yesterday. As usual, I find that being patient and staying on my own path proved to be the best solution. In the past, I have spent much time and energy trying to "fix things" that I had no control over. This left me with less of both to move ahead and continue on. It was a domino effect that greatly limited what I would accomplish.
> 
> As difficult as it is for me to do, I have learned to stop trying to fix everything. I am also learning that if I don't get immediate answers about things, it is best to fill the time with moving ahead on unrelated tasks instead of laboring over what cannot be forced. How many times do we find ourselves in that state? We wait to hear about one answer or event in our lives and it completely stifles us from doing anything else.
> 
> We all want resolution to the conflicts around us - especially when they deal with us directly, but I am learning more and more that when some of these things happen in our lives and there is nothing that we can do about them, the most productive way to deal with them is to focus on something else that we are doing that is positive. If we can't think of anything positive then why not create something that is?  It is quite simple, yet very effective in dealing with the stress. At least we then feel that we are actively doing something to improve our lives and situation.
> 
> There is quite a bit of stress lately in the craft industry in general. We all know the state of the economy, no matter where you live in the world. Times are tough for everyone and let's face it, arts and crafts such as woodworking and painting aren't what one would consider as one of life's necessities. People are concerned about paying for more important things like food and housing and health care and general living expenses and there is far less expendable income than there used to be.
> 
> I heard from my magazine not too long ago that they are bumping a couple of our projects from the holiday issue to the next. Initially, my partner and I were to have four projects and an article in the holiday issue between us. But I was told the issue was quite full and that they were moving one project from each of us to the following issue. I wasn't that disappointed, but I think my partner was. The way I looked at it, it gives more people a chance to be in that special issue. It isn't like they aren't taking the things, only that they will be published a little later.
> 
> What it does affect most is the date that we will be able to include those items in the catalogs put out by the wholesalers. It kind of kills those projects for the entire holiday season, and severely limits the income they would bring for another year.
> 
> It used to be that we were able to sell our items as soon as the magazine was out, as per our "first rights" agreement. Now however, I am being told that we need to wait two full months from the newsstand publication date until those items included in that magazine can be included in the catalogs. Since much of the work that I submit is seasonal, this just about will take the project out of the market for the entire year.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I do understand their reasons for this. But from a designer's point of view, I am quite disappointed. Even though this "two month" time frame was only brought up to me yesterday (unless I missed something - and I don't think I would have missed something that important) it was presented to me as if it was the policy all along and it always was that way.
> 
> It makes me think I am going crazy.
> 
> I found myself questioning my own memory and going so far as to pull the old contracts to check and see if I missed something. As far as I could see, I did not. This apparently is one of those times when a deal was made between the magazine and the wholesaler and this was agreed upon between them and someone forgot to notify the designers of the changes.
> 
> In the past, I distinctly remember that the items that were in the holiday issue would also be included not only in the holiday catalogs of the wholesalers, but also the fall catalogs prior to that. The fall catalog ships at the beginning of September and the holiday issue is slated to be on the stand on August 16. It was a close call but it was acceptable.
> 
> The holiday wholesale catalog ships sometime in October, and the problem there is that all the photographs and materials are due to the wholesaler at the same time as the previous catalog (which is just about now, by the way) Also because of the dates, the projects that got bumped up will be completely out of the running.
> 
> I know it is just a couple of projects and yes, I can make more but it just brings to attention how far down on the totem pole that I, as the designer, sits. Little by little I see the tables turning and the demographics of the relationships between the magazines/wholesalers/designers changing. And since both the magazines and the wholesalers have far more resources, it frequently appears that they come out ahead. Instead of a "win/win/win" philosophy that used to make things work well together, it is more of a "win/win/still-in-the-game" philosophy that has caused many designers that I know of to get out of the business altogether.
> 
> (Et tu, Brutus?)
> 
> So knowing what I know, that the world is what it is and I can do little to change others, I realize that the only way to come out of this well is to change my own behavior. This is a matter of survival for everyone, myself included, and there are several things I can do to improve my own odds of succeeding. Diversification is one. I am already working on that with the painting aspect of my business. Another is focusing on my own website and customers. You all know that I have been working on that and I will continue to focus efforts there. Since I have direct contact with my customers in that forum, it is probably my favorite one to work on anyway.
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are some valid points for the many who read and ask me about what it entails to do this as a full time business. There is no magic formula, it seems. I just have to be resilient and able to diversify enough so that if one aspect changes, the business doesn't come falling down like a house of cards. It sometimes is a tricky game to play, but in the words of Monty Python "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I don't look at either the wholesalers or the magazines in a negative sense for any of these things. After all, they are also just trying to hang in there too. I probably wouldn't have much respect for either of them if they didn't try their best to make things work for them. However, it is a delicate balance between the three parties where each one needs the other two in order to survive. I only hope that they realize that too.
> 
> With all that said, I will leave you with this thought for the day:
> 
> It is not the strongest
> of the species that survive,
> nore the most intelligent,
> but the one most responsive to change.
> -Darwin


We find that we are also ahead of everybody else because of doing the seasonal items. Kathie has Christmas music playing in the studio as she is doing Christmas themed items!! And then she finds herself in the middle of summer in December when she is doing 4th of July and summer items.
Rick & Kathie
The Scroller and Toler


----------



## scrollgirl

*Along Came a Spider . . . *

I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.

The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.

It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)

The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.

Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:










You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.

For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.

For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.

I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.

After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.

So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.

I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


This is really awesome - I certainly wouldn't say it looks like an "easy" piece to cut. I really like this because it isn't symmetrical. You have different webs all around the edge - very cool.

The spider looks neat as well.

I would say it might be a tad less complex than your recent creations, but "easy"?

I don't know where you come up with all these designs, but am happy they are still flowing!

Keep up the great work and good luck with everything!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


Hopefully after the scroll saw class, everyone will say how "easy" it is! 

I am glad you like it! It was FUN to do! I was "crusin' " on the saw!

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


I have GOT to look into the Excalibur - I see everyone I follow/converse with buying one and am getting green with envy!

I do LOVE my Dewalt though - it's the "older" version and it still works like a charm….......



-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


I liked mine too, Bob. If it didn't start acting up I would still be using it. I must say though that I do love the Excalibur. Even Keith says it brings his scrolling up another level, as I have said. Whatever works for you I would say. 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


Sheila , you did a nice job on the candle tray . 
one question : With the spider is it big enough to prevent the candle from being unstable . ( seeing it sets to one side.

Bob I don't think you would regert getting the Excalibur


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


Hi, Dave:
Oh, sure it is solid. There is a 4" center that the candle sits on and the weight of the web is minimal. It is only framework. I think I could put a rock spider on it and it wouldn't affect it at all. I have never had any stability issues with the trays. If one were worried about rocking or such, they could probably put a spacer under the tray where the overlay piece (in this case the spider) sits. I don't think it is necessary at all though.

 Sheila

*Edit*
You know I just looked again and I realized what you mean. The spider is going to be on the WEB! I just put it in the center so you could see it better for the picture. Nothing is oiled or finished yet. I will have set up pictures probably by tomorrow.


----------



## Mytoya

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


I love it, Love it, Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


LOVE this, Edith said "Oh, that's cute" I love that all corners are different although in real life webs are mostly symmetrical. I do think this will be a hot seller!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL

I looked at the tray once again and realized that each corner is symmetrical so it could have been made by 4 spiders! You know what you are doing!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


Yikes!! I almost smacked my screen when I seen that big a_ spider!!! hahaha 
trick or treat Sheila


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


Working backward from x-mas to halloween!!! That looks like a project maybe even
I could do on my harbor freight scroll saw. It was given to me 2 years ago and I still
haven't plugged it in….I could probably smoke a Turkey (as a multi task) and have
this job done in 5 or 6 hours!!!! But I don't think it would look as nice as yours scrollgirl.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


"Easy Peasy!!!"  Yes, YOU CAN DO IT!!!! 

You guys are getting me all psyched up for the class!

Sheila


----------



## Billinmich

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


I like it.Nice lob on the web ,looks like it will be a seller for ya.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a Spider . . . *
> 
> I worked on another candle tray yesterday. I did decide to go with the Halloween them for the time being. Whether it is the right or wrong decision, only time will tell but I wanted to go with my gut this time just to see what would happen.
> 
> The design I came up with was pretty simple. In cutting it, I found that it was on of the easiest things I have made in a long time. (really) Simple isn't bad thougha (we talked about that before) and it will be very easy for a new scroll sawyer to accomplish this project. The lines are thick and the web design is very forgiving so if they go off here or there, who is to know? (Only the spider!) It is a good pattern for 'skill building' and there are only 60 inside cuts in the web so it shouldn't take very long at all.
> 
> It only took me an hour and a half or so and in between cutting it I was running out to the yard to tend to dinner on the bar-b-que. (I multi-task that way sometimes!)
> 
> The spider was a little tricky in that I wanted it to look a bit creepier than it came out. I wanted the legs skinnier and pointier, but I know that the wood wouldn't tolerate what I was thinking. I used oak for the web and roasted birch for the spider, as it will turn almost black when I oil it.
> 
> Here is a picture of how it is now prior to finishing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how brown the spider looks now, and I did drill depressions for his eyes. I have some Swarovski crystals in red that will look really cool for eyes. They are 3mm in diameter though, so I needed to be sure that they would fit comfortably without the pieces blowing out when I drilled. (Of course, I drilled prior to scrolling the spider). The roasted birch is quite dry and brittle though and I am a little concerned about the legs breaking off, as it has very little strength. Once the spider is glued on the web though it should be fine.
> 
> For the charms that hang off of the candle, I am probably going to put a baby spider with shorter legs. I may also put a little corner web piece of thin oak just to mix it up - I haven't. quite decided yet. I want the baby to have red bead eyes too, but I will have to see if I can get my hands on some smaller beads. I have some glass seed beads that are common and easy to find that may do the job.
> 
> For the web, I used oak and although it could be left natural, I think I may want to use the DecoArt Antiquing and Staining Medium and a pearlized white stain to give it a cool shimmer. I also have some glow-in-the-dark acrylic that may be cool to use. Again - not decided.
> 
> I'll figure all this out today. I am also planning to do some photography of the other projects that I have to submit. I heard from my contact at the catalog and I have about a week to get new stuff to her for the next two issues. So it will be quite a push until then.
> 
> After that I am going to start the scroll saw class here. I have already been outlining it and getting organized for it and I think after the Independance Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada, it will be a good time to get moving on it. The more I think about it, the more I am looking forward to making it work for everyone. I know that working together we can accomplish a lot.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I hope you enjoy the design. Even though it isn't finished yet, it is coming out kind of cool and hopefully it will look good. I already know what I am making next so I can get drawing on that as soon as I finish these things. I like being ahead of the game like that. Now down time in between projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Do something creative and most important - have some fun!!!


Thanks, Bill! Your web was really cool too! A great inspiration. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving To Another Deadline*

I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.

I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.

I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.

The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.

I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.

I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.

When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.

I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.

I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving To Another Deadline*
> 
> I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.
> 
> I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.
> 
> I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.
> 
> The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.
> 
> I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.
> 
> I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.
> 
> When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


Now I know why I've never heard of Roasted Birch before. When I read your blog I just assumed it was another of those things that I never picked up on, or it was mainly used for scroll saw work and I haven't done any.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving To Another Deadline*
> 
> I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.
> 
> I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.
> 
> I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.
> 
> The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.
> 
> I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.
> 
> I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.
> 
> When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


I only heard about it last year, Dan. In googling it, they use it for kitchen cabinets and flooring also, but I have only been able to find a couple of places here in the Canada that distribute it. It is really good for scrolling though and I would think that others would want to use it for furniture and other applications. It is very stable although it can be a little brittle because of the low moisture content from the drying process, it would be suitable for lots of applications.

I have a new "quest" now to find out where people in the US can get it.

I will keep you posted if I find anything and hope you all do the same for me.

 Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving To Another Deadline*
> 
> I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.
> 
> I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.
> 
> I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.
> 
> The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.
> 
> I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.
> 
> I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.
> 
> When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


Good old Murphy's Law. You may have noticed in the past SuperD and I throwing around jabs at each other about "Murphy visiting us". Yep, same murphy. If it can go wrong, it can and usually does. 
I'd be interested in the roasted birch as well but haven't had time to really check on it in the U.S. I can't afford to have any shipped to me even if it were available right now. If you find a supplier though in the U.S., it will definately be one of those tidbits of info I write down in my idea book for future reference.
I constantly learn about new wood all the time too. I use more cottonwood than anything else, simply because I get so much of it free from a local manufactorer. Until a couple of years ago though, I'd never heard of using cottonwood on anything. Since then, I have found that cottonwood had been used in pallets and furniture as a cheap wood source for over a hundred years.
I've been hearing a lot about the Canadian strike lately. A guy I know in town (he has some strange views, so bear with me) was having a deep discussion at the hardware store about how the strike in Canada further proves that the U.S. postal system is something we can live without. His idea is that the government should just shut it down since anything that can be shipped via postal service can now be sent free online. He stumbled for an answer when I asked how I could ship a physical package weighing several pounds over the internet. Before he could come up with one of his half baked answers I asked him who was going to console my mother every year when she doesn't recieve her christmas gift from me. 
I've heard argument for and against the whole deal here. Some here haven't thought it all the way through. They do a lot of online shopping. For some reason though, it has completely slipped their minds how those online purchases get to them, usually via postal service.
I know you are aware of the inconveniences of not having a full time postal service. I know I would. Many of the supplies for my scrolling is delivered through the U.S. Mail. Its the only way to get them since you can't find the supplies locally.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving To Another Deadline*
> 
> I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.
> 
> I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.
> 
> I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.
> 
> The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.
> 
> I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.
> 
> I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.
> 
> When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


I found ; 
Caramelized (Roasted) Soft Curly Maple 
http://sharpslumber.com/caramelizedmaple.html

Curtis lumber use to sell it not sure if they have it any more


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving To Another Deadline*
> 
> I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.
> 
> I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.
> 
> I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.
> 
> The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.
> 
> I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.
> 
> I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.
> 
> When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


Good man, David!!!! ;D That's great news! I really appreciate it and I will forward the information to those who have asked so far and in the future. Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving To Another Deadline*
> 
> I am kind of working in several directions at once these days. That tends to happen when deadlines are coming up and we are in crunch time.
> 
> I worked on my spider web candle tray and got it sanded and oiled. I also picked on the little charm pieces and got them to where I wanted them. At first I did them and I think they were a bit large. I wanted them smaller than the larger spider that I showed yesterday, but they had to be big enough that the legs wouldn't be even more fragile and they would fall apart. I think I found the right size and with a few tries, I think it will work.
> 
> I didn't get to the scroll saw yesterday because my partner was cutting his next piece out. It was one of the few times that we had a "scroll saw traffic jam" with both of us sharing a saw. I guess days like that are to be expected with the two of us doing the same thing here, and I am kind of surprised that it hasn't happened more in the past. It wasn't a big deal for me though, as I had plenty of other things to do.
> 
> The Canada Post strike was settled earlier this week and I had three orders to get out. It's funny because I am always saying that probably 95% of our orders go out electronically, but in the last week when there was a postal strike, there were three. I think they call that "Murphy's Law". I did send the customers notice that they wouldn't see their orders anytime soon and explained to them that the beaver was upset and sent them the patterns electronically so that they could at least get started on them. They were all very appreciative and were happy that I took the time to do that. I hope it encourages them to order that way in the future, as I think some people are afraid to order electronic files. It really makes it easier though for all parties (and cheaper) and although I understand that some people may not have printers, I think it continue to be the way that most of my customers prefer their patterns.
> 
> I went ahead and did some more drawing and cleaning of files on my computer. I need to take more pictures of the new things, but I had heard from my contact at the wholesaler and she will be out of the office until after the Independence Day holiday and the pictures won't be necessary until Tuesday. Since there was a lot going on here in our little 'shop' and there was stuff all around, I thought it would be best to wait until we were ready and take the pictures of several projects at once. It would be far more efficient that way.
> 
> I had called one of the larger hardwood suppliers in the US because since showing my last two projects, I have had a couple of calls from customers in the US looking for roasted birch. I suppose that I didn't realize that it was such a white elephant and difficult to find. I Googled it and found a supplier in BC, Canada as well as my own supplier here in Halifax, but I failed to find anyone in the States.
> 
> When I called the place I was familiar with, they said that in the past week they also got a couple of phone calls with people looking for it and haven't heard of it before. They said that the people looking for it were scrollers. I wound up giving them the web addresses for both the sources in Canada to see the possibility of them supplying it for the US. I think however that both Canadian places are willing to ship to the States, but I am sure that it will be quite expensive. I am going to keep looking and I would also appreciate if any of you in the States finds a source for it to please let me know so that I can share it with others. I know I am going to be using more of it in my design work and I would like to be able to refer people to a source so that they can purchase it too.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as I have lots to do and want to get an early start. I want to really push hard the next few days and see how many new things I can get done for the catalog. Then I can take a breather and we will be ready to start the class. I should start that blog next week, and I am looking forward to doing so. Once we get rolling on it, it should be fun. At least I hope it will.
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you find the time to make something nice.


Hi, William. Yes the post thing is quite a mess. I think that unfortunately for them, this strike hurt them more than helped them. It caused a lot of people to permanently do online bill paying and banking, and lost many customers for them for good. Yes, we do need them, but as far as packages go, there are several independent couriers to choose from. Now they are also discussing having mail delivery only three days a week in some areas, which will cause more layoffs and less hours for the postal workers.

It is, as I said - a mess. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Why Am I So Unsettled?*

I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.

It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.

That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.

But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.

As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.

And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.

I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.

In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.

Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.

Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.

Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."

I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.

Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


take a short break… go for that walk… reconnect with nature and refocus on your goals and your plan. 
breathe in; breathe out; breathe in; breathe out

and smile 
Good luck with the day and with your deadlines.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Thanks, Debbie! ((HUG)) 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Hitting a wall. 
That's what its called, and yes, a lot of us (me, anyway, I can vouch for me) go through it. It is hard to work through that wall sometimes too. The good news is that usually (if my experience is correct) once you get past that wall, you get your second wind and get through the finish line stronger than ever.
Until then, keep trudging along until you pass it. I hope you get to feeling better about things. Maybe it'll help just knowing that you aren't the only one who ever has this problem. I assure you that you're not.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Thanks too, William. Seeing you smoke a crayon cheered me up this morning. I saw a video that made me think of you because it was really funny and had to do with caffeine. Here is the link to it if you have a minute.






I know you aren't into energy drinks, but it was funny all the same. The Caffeine and all. 

Thanks for the support. Sometime I suppose we just need that.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


That's funny.
I had a buddy that tried pushing those five hour energy drinks off on everyone, preaching how great they were like a religion to him or somthing. I mean you would think he was a salesman with stock in the company. He just thought they were the greatest thing since sliced bread.
He finally talked me into it. I'm so used to coffee that I drink it in my sleep, so let me try one. 
So I drank one.
Then I drank another.
Then I waited.
Then I got tired of waiting and sat down.
And I sit.
And I sit.
And sit.
And sit.
Then I said forget it and went to put on a pot of coffee.
So no, I don't do energy drinks. 
I will tell you an interesting fact though. I can finish off a cup. Who are we kidding. I can finish off a pot of coffee and go lay down and go fast asleep as long as my back isn't hurting.
I drink one glass of ice tea though and I'm up for at least another four to five hours.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Ms Debbie took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Plainly I think it may be panic. Is, them having to have everything, all together a need or just a want? Ask them. I suspect its the latter. If its a want just list out what you've got to do. Prioritise in order of season ie Autumn, winter, spring. Do what you can reasonably do out of that by the deadline and blow the rest. They get it when you can reasonably be expected to produce not when they want it. If they absolutely need it by a certain date, demand a new date based on what you can be reasonably expected to do. If they want to play hard ball you have to be prepared to play it back or you'll get sat on.

Sorry to be blunt but thats how I see it, Sheila. I wouldn't want to see you get 'sat on'.

Incidently there is a silent 'h' in that last phrase.


----------



## Mytoya

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Hey Girlie,
I know what U R talking about. I can't seem to ever focus… I have finishes 1 project in the last 5 months.
When U find out what the problem is please let me know. I have the same symptoms..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Why Am I So Unsettled?*
> 
> I don't know guys and girls - I am just unsettled today. Nothing is really wrong, but it seems like I can't seem to stay focused on one thing enough to accomplish anything.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have ideas. Sometimes I think it may be that I have too many of them. It is really a bad time to be this way too (is there ever a good time?) I've got until mid-week to get what I have to the wholesaler and that stuff has to finish out the year with them.
> 
> That was quite discouraging, I will be honest. It was as if I was running a marathon and as I got to the 25th mile with only a bit to go and someone said "Oh! Our race will be 30 miles." I suppose that it shows me how important being mentally prepared for this stuff is to me. I usually think I am pretty good. Snowmen in August. Easter Bunnies in November. They are all part of the process and a life that I am used to. I was totally prepared to have the autumn and some holiday stuff ready for this cutoff date. I planned on weighing heavy on the autumn as I stated because it always seems that I rush through that and don't make half of what I want to. Then, I was going to follow up the next month or two with doing the holiday stuff that would come out with the November catalog in time for Christmas crafting.
> 
> But finding out earlier this week that everything that was due for the rest of the year was all going to be due the same time really took the wind out of my sales. It was as if my circuit just overloaded and it kind of shut me down. It's too much to think of right now and I just feel that I am being pulled in too many directions at once.
> 
> As we start the month of July, I also know that I have only a month to get my 72 skating pond figure sets to Ohio. They gave me a date of approximately August 8th that they want the sets in the warehouse. That means I need to get my butt going on them soon. When I sent the set to Washington State to be photographed for the catalog, I was riding high because they didn't need it until the middle of this week. I mailed it out nearly three weeks prior to the deadline and it took over two weeks to arrive. I can't blame Canada Post either because I tracked it and watched it and it got across the border fairly quickly (I went with Purolator, which is not affiliated with CP, but they were so overloaded because of the strike that they delivered stuff in Enterprise rental trucks because they had such a huge increase in volume of packages!) It seems that it sat in this state or that state for extra days and it finally arrived on my contact's desk on Monday - with only two days to spare. It made me see that August 8th is going to come pretty quickly and I had better not procrastinate about things very much.
> 
> And then the news of stuff being bumped further down the line from the magazine, which will disqualify it for this year's wholesale really was like the final blow. I know I am exaggerating, but it seems as if I went from having lots of new stuff to present, to having minimal.
> 
> I want to have more control over my own business. I know I have my site, and I have been looking into and trying to research how to make it more visible and work harder for me. I was given some very good links from some members here and have started to look at what other options I may have for promoting it, but again it is quite overwhelming to me at this point in things. Besides that, it is typically the slow season for scroll sawing and although business is much better than last year, it certainly isn't singing as it was in the fall and winter months. I suppose I get nervous.
> 
> In reading this back, I sound all over the place, don't I? My head keeps going in circles thinking about all these things and it is making it very difficult for me to be my usual efficient self and focus on one thing at a time and accomplish something.
> 
> Around 2pm yesterday, I took off for Yarmouth, as I needed to run some errands. Today is Canada Day here so everything is closed. I knew that if I didn't go yesterday, I would not be able to get what I needed for a couple of days. It was cool and overcast out and not one of those good driving days. It kind of fit the mood I was in, I think. I returned before supper, but I didn't get much done in the evening. Just overwhelmed I suppose.
> 
> Today is one of the first bright and sunny mornings of the week. We have had a lot of fog and cool weather here and even if it did get sunny in the afternoon, the days have began being quite dreary. Hopefully this will get me out of my indecisive move and I will be able to get moving on some things. We have been too busy to go for our daily walks lately, and maybe that has a hand in it. I like the walks because they allow me to clear my head and take a breath and enjoy the area where I live. Since there are no more black flies, I am no longer fearful of heading out. I have the repellent clip-on that Erwin sent me too and that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry for such a poopie post. I wasn't going to post at all actually. But then you would have wondered what was wrong and I didn't want anyone to worry. It probably isn't as bad as I paint it here. It is just one of those things we all go through. As my grandmother used to tell me "this too shall pass."
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I plan on having one more cup of coffee and then doing *something*. I treated myself to real cream in my coffee as an extra perk. That is a great start to a hopefully good day.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my friends here in Canada!


Thanks, everyone. I just got home a bit ago. I appreciate the encouragement. Martyn, I think you may be right. I have many thoughts on things that I will talk about on tomorrow's blog.

Some stuff happened today. I also thought a lot of things through, but its time for nighty night for me. 

I just wanted to let you know I appreciate you all. 

Have a great night.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Know When It's Time to Make Changes*

When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.

Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.

I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"

Live and learn.

Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.

However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.

It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.

When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.

As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.

I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.

Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.

I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.

(My new "office")


From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011

(Task at Hand)


From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011

I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.

After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.

(You can see him in the background)


From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011

While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.

Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.

It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.

It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.

But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.

Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.

I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.


From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011

I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.

Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


I'm only part way through the blog so will have to come back to it but I just have to say that you actually have three options
1. keep on doing what you are doing and grumbling about it
2. keep on doing what you are doing but change your attitude and perspective about it (ex. from, "I hate my job" to "I'm doing this to put food on the table and I am grateful for this job")
3. change what you are doing.

ok.. gotta run
back later!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Setting expectation levels can be important. I used to install large computer systems. If I had a system that I knew (all things going well) would take two days to install, I told the customer it would take four. No its not laziness. If things went well I'd give it to them in three days and they'd be happy. If things didn't go well I had time built in the schedule for me to fix things at a reasonable pace. They'd still get their system by the four day deadline and still be happy. Imagine if I'd told them two days and delivered it in three, or four. Very unhappy customer and a lot of stress on me.

The customer shifts their deadline stress down to you. This is where the difference between 'need' and 'want' in deadline setting often appears. As the designer you have nowhere and no-one to shift your's down tbviously I don't know but I suspect you may have been a victim of your own success. Possibly delivering ahead of deadlines. Additionally the tendency for the customer is to always want more, quicker. If you don't have your own built in buffer that comes out of you, literally. Mentally and, if you let it carry on and get to you, physically. I've been there. I don't want anyone I know to go there. Its not a very nice place.

This may sound like instruction or even dictation. Its not. As with everything I comment on, people are perfectly free to ignore me. Either way, Sheila I hope you soon find your way out of the situation.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Good for you (getting away for a day). I know just what your talking about. I sometimes feel I'm being pulled in to many directions and everything is out of my control. At times like those I find that having a several hour drive to go to a monthly meeting, where I'm an attendee not a presenter, I have time to reflect, and redirect my priorities, and reassess the work before me. I usually return with a plan, feeling re-energized, back in control and knowing it's time to say NO.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Martyn, I believe that you are pretty close to on track of what some of what is going on. It is multi-faceted, but one aspect of things is pretty much what you are talking about. I have been jumping higher for so long that it is normal to them and now they seem to raise the bar even more.

One observation that I have made is that even though I have many contacts with different people, companies, etc., each one thinks that they are my only concern. I have tried to make each one feel important, as they are, but sometimes by doing that, they think that they are my ONLY concern and deserve to be at the head of the list every time.

Everyone wants exclusives. Everyone wants 'first rights'. Saying no means jeopardizing future work with them, which I need. It sometimes turns into a constant game of spinning ten plates and not letting any of them fall. It can be exhausting.

And in return, they keep cutting corners more and more at the designer's expense. These past few weeks have had a series of "crunching" from both sides.

One example (which I only found out last night after I returned from my soothing day) was that a customer called "Company A" looking for one of my candle trays. They said that they didn't like that "Company B" was charging too much for them and that "Company B" told them that "Company A" went out of business - which they did NOT. Unscrupulous to say the least.

I further found that "Company B" was selling most of my items for about $1 more per pattern - even though eight short months ago, they tried to give me $1 less for the wholesale price - saying they didn't think they could sell them at my price. Apparently they could. They already get 60% of my price and then add another dollar to that means that they are getting about 75% of retail. Nice for them. Oh, and then they want to put time limits on stuff and have first run. (I don't think so)

They keep taking and taking and one day I just won't be here. After all, WE are the ones doing the work and have the ideas. But at this point, I still need their distribution to survive.

The answer - Self Sufficiency. Plain and simple. Not easy, but a place I need to invest my time.

Sorry for the rant. There are days when I just get fed up. Perhaps I have jumped through one hoop too many.

(breathing, breathing, breathing)

I think you are pretty bang on though. Realization that there is a problem is the first step. We'll work from here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


And Dan - your message came as I was ranting above. That is exactly what I did - evaluate and figure out it is time to say NO. Sometimes you need to come out of the storm in order to see the rain.

Sheila


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Good for you, Sheila. There is a big difference in 'being cooperative' and allowing yourself to be 'walked on.' If you truly 'need them' to survive (which, Surprise! you may find out is wrong-headed thinking if you actually dive off that high diving board) then being diplomatic with the changes is called for. And if they talk tough, call their bluff. No magazine can survive by piling more demands on their top contributors, and they know it, but they'll push for all they can. If you start setting up to go independent, and diversify into paid teaching, writing for other magazines than your standard fare, and keeping up a running mail-list of clients for new offerings, you'll have enough buffer to withstand their testy demands.

And, isn't it interesting, you decided to take a day at the beach on a whim, and there, in the cold Atlantic waters of all places, was a beginning surfer, determined to get to his goal? Very serendipity!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


I thought so too, Barb. I thought I was reading too much into it, but I found myself watching him try and try and try again and I thought it quite interesting. Makes you think, doesn't it? 

Thanks for allowing me to vent everyone!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


"Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial?" - I did, I did!! Connect with Nature, clear your head of all the "crap" (as I call it) and refocus on what your intentions are.

Set your "bottom lines", know where your limits are re: compromising etc.

Sounds like you did all that - and more. 
Congrats on a highly effective day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Thanks, Debbie! You all are so wise!  It is good to have friends to help you find the way when you are lost! Discussing things really does help. I feel so much better with a plan!

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


dont be bullied or railroaded where you dont want to go sheila, you are the boss and what you say goes.. Its far too easy for these companies to hold out hoops for you to jump through , but sometimes you have to decide which ones are worth it and they want you for you and what you can offer without tieing you down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sheila, the type of designs that you create are just not my "thing". However, I can see the quality of your work though. Here is what I have seen in one magazine. I won't name the magazine as I'm sure you can figure it out. In the issues that have your work in them, your work is simply a cut above. If I didn't read your blog every day, I probably would not be aware of any of this. As I do read it though, and know the amount of effort you put into your work, it seems that as a general rule, your work is the cream of the crop out of all the patterns in the issue. 
The thing is though, your work is usually buried in the issue in between projects that I could probably draw and design myself, and I'm not a designer by no stretch of the imagination. The other patterns I see a lot are old ideas that may have some minutes details changed, but have been seen so many times that it just seems to be repetive. Or they seem to be copies of past designs. Then, to make matters worse, there are times that if I hadn't already seen the project on Lumberjocks, I'd have to dig deep, search, and look for small print to even see that you are the designer. 
I don't know if this is customary or not, as there are only two scroll sawing magazines that I look at on a regular basis. If you just flip through either of those two mags though without having a little knowledge of how things work, you'd think that the mag has designers on staff and that all the patterns in it were designed by staff and owned by the magazine. 
In my opinion, the mags should give designers more credit. Without the designers, they wouldn't have a magazine, period. They can only rewrite so many articles on how to set up a scroll saw, square a blade, etc., etc., etc. From what I can see, the designers are the only ones bringing anything new to the table while the magazine makes a bulk of the profit from it. This is the exact reason, as I've said before, that if I want to order a pattern, I order straight from the designer when possible, not through a magazine or website that offers many designer's works. That way, the designer gets the profits, not CEOs of some huge company. 
I know I'm probably only saying what you already know. The big question though is what to do about it. I wish I had easy answers or great advice for you. I do not. I do not know enough about your business to offer much advice. I only know that from what I have noticed in the magazines, and knowing you, that you are not getting the respect you deserve. 
I wish you all the best though. I hope you can figure out a way to turn things around. I know you put a lot into your work, and passion, or lack of, is what makes or breaks designs when dealing with artistic style work. I have to apologize though. I started out typing a numbered list of things I would demand of the suppliers and magazines to change if I were in your position. I made it up to number six when it struck me that I was wrong. I know nothing of doing the work that you do and have no business even suggesting to you what to do or how to handle it. 
So with that said, I will leave it at, I wish you the best. In the end though, I am positive that you will pull through. I have already watched you ride out an economy that has put several designers that I know of out of business. So I have confidense that you too will get back on your board and keep going.
Have a good weekend, and get to the beach more often. It ought to be a sin to live that close to it and not enjoy it more.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Thanks to you both Steve and William. I am working on getting everything in order. I realize that I need to stand up for myself and I also need to count on my own abilities and have confidence enough in them so I can continue to do what I do. Otherwise I won't be able to survive.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


congrat´s with your new office 
and thank´s for the pictures good to see there still is someone who can enjoy the beach
almost forgotten how it can be. rain an windy with low temp. the last two month more or less 
witch isn´t normal with so few sunny days

good for you that you got the eyeopener …........ now its time to find out how to get from A to D
without to drive thruogh B and C using the F and M rute

take care
Dennis


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sheila , sometimes you have to get away . 
For me it is a walk in the woods sit down on a stump and watch the wild animals . it clears the mind and makes it easier to figure out the problem and how to correct it . Sometimes it takes more than once to get the direction I want to go .
Do not be afraid to stand up for what you believe , You take alot pride in your work , and it shows. Trust in your heart don't let others tell you how you are suppose to do things I now we do sometimes but they are more of a suggestion than telling you . 
Take care and don't get stressed out 
David


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


only one thing comes to mind
"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, and the courage to change the things I can"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Know When It's Time to Make Changes*
> 
> When things aren't going exactly how you want them to in your life, you have two choices. You can leave them the way they are or you can change them. Although I realize that we don't always have the ability to change each and every situation, more times than not we do and for some reason or another we choose not to.
> 
> Change often brings discomfort, as most people like the sense of familiarity and the security that goes along with keeping things as they are, even if they are hurting themselves. Fear of the unknown has stifled mankind for ages. Even though one may not be happy in their current situation (job, relationship, other aspects of their lives) they choose the comfort of familiarity over changing things and venturing out into the unknown. I have been guilty of it myself in many situations, and I find it amazing how it creeps up on you when you don't expect it.
> 
> I have also learned however, that once the changes are made and the risks are taken, the rewards can be great. How many times after we have made such decisions have things worked out for the better and we find ourselves saying "Now what took me so long to do that in the first place?"
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Lately, I have felt a bit of unrest with my business. Although it is growing and doing better than it was a year ago, there are still several little and not so little things about it that bother me. If you read my blog here daily, I have probably mentioned them here and there, but on their own, they are benign little annoyances and even you as an outsider don't recognize them as to being as harmful as they are.
> 
> However, as they all start to add up, they do begin to eat away at my creative soul and bother me. I think that is just what was happening to me.
> 
> It is somewhat of a tricky game here blogging to you every day. In the beginning when I started writing, the purpose of doing so was to journal my business and therefore my life and sort things out each morning and give me a clear direction for the day ahead. I never would have thought that I would have met so many wonderful people through my writings (I never even thought anyone would read it!) and I truly feel that I have made a great number of friends from all over the world and have benefited greatly from your friendship, advice, suggestions and feedback. I like to hear how my positive outlook inspires others to also look at things from the pink cloud side of life and somehow makes life more positive for them. too. It keeps me writing every day.
> 
> When I express my grievances, I try to be as diplomatic as possible. I tend to generalize and don't stoop to name calling and pointing fingers at specific people or companies. After all, I need to work with those companies and businesses in order to survive and it would be foolish to bite the proverbial hand that feeds. But sometimes things just need to be pointed out. I write this page daily so that those who aspire to do what I do can see some of the ups and downs of the business side of woodworking. It isn't just draw pictures and take the checks to the bank. If it were that easy, everyone would do it.
> 
> As I said yesterday, I decided I needed a change and went to the beach. I have been here in Nova Scotia for over seven years now and Mavelette Beach is about a ten minute drive from my home and I have not once spent any amount of time there. I walked on it a couple of times (mostly in winter actually) but I hadn't spent any quality time there enjoying it. I thought it was time.
> 
> I packed my travel bag with a small pillow, sunscreen, my notebook and pen, a diet Coke and some pretzels. My partner had other things to do so I decided to go myself. The day was warm and clear, with a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> Many people think that Canada is all polar bears and ice caps. Although we do have our cooler days and few really "hot" days, it can be quite pleasant and warm. I live a couple of kilometers from the ocean and it is amazing how driving even five minutes away from the sea the temperature is so much warmer. It was warm when I left, but I still brought a sweatshirt just in case.
> 
> I arrived at the beach just after noon. It was Canada Day so there were probably more people than usual there. However, growing up in Chicago where the beaches were always peppered with literally thousands of people, this was still quite private and pleasant. I found a spot near the dunes immediately and noticed that the tide was on its way out. When I initially sat down, the water was maybe fifty feet from me. Before long however, it was several hundred yards back.
> 
> (My new "office")
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> (Task at Hand)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I settled in and wanted to get to work at the task at hand. The goal I had set for myself was to map out the scroll sawing class that I am to do here with an outline of what I wanted to teach. It was the perfect setting of quiet and no interruptions that I needed to do so and within an hour or so I completed it. That was one huge weight lifted from me.
> 
> After I was finished, I didn't want to go home yet. The sun was warm and it was a good time to just think and sort things out. I watched, of all things, a young man actually surfing the small waves that were rolling in. Nova Scotia is not knows for its surfing, as the northern Atlantic waters are icy cold even in August. Only a few brave souls actually go in. But this guy was persistent and I found myself silently cheering for him as each time he paddled out and caught a wave, he successfully rode it into shore. Good for him.
> 
> (You can see him in the background)
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> While sitting there and watching him, I though of my own business and how (much like that surfer) I needed persistence and tenacity to be successful. There were several times when he fell, but it didn't daunt him at all. He just paddled back out and tried again - many times successful. I was happy for him when he had a good ride. I found myself smiling. It brought things into perspective to me that in order to be successful, we all need to not only be persistent, but we also need to fall sometimes. That is just the way. Falling is not failing. And the important thing is how we deal with the falls and how we change our behavior to avoid future falls. This is what will make or break our business.
> 
> Which brings me full circle to what I started this post saying. We have choices.
> 
> It strikes me odd that yesterday at this time I felt I had little to write about and was quite discouraged and right now I feel as I could write a book. I didn't even get into any specifics here as to what I have discovered about things, and I am already writing one of the longest posts to date. I have so much I want to share with you about things and what I have figured out. I also have some new directions that I decided to go in that will either make or break my business. I feel I am ready to take the risk.
> 
> It is no fun feeling like you are being taken advantage of. I am finding that there is nothing that will suck the creativity out of me faster. I found that little by little, I have allowed not one, but several of the companies that I work with do so. I don't think it is entirely my fault, as they are subtle in their actions. As I said, at times like this it isn't one huge thing that opens your eyes, it is the delicate, small things that eat away with you little by little until one day you wake up and wonder how you allowed yourself to be put in the position you find yourself.
> 
> But that is the time you need to ask yourself the difficult questions. Do I want things to remain like this (or get worse?) Or do I change my own behavior and reactions and put an end to it now? Without change things will remain the same. It is up to me to initiate the change. Only then will I be truly happy.
> 
> Who would have thought a trip to the beach would be so beneficial? Those couple of hours there by myself allowed me to clear my head and think things through and come to some good decisions. I am fortunate to have such a wonderful "office" so close to me. I think it is a good example of what can happen when we don't take the time for ourselves. We get stuck. These breaths of fresh air are essential to our well-being and emotional health, as well as our productivity.
> 
> I will leave you today with a final picture. You can always click on the title and go to my Picasa album to see all the pictures. There are many more that I uploaded there.
> 
> 
> From Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post. There is so much more I want to share and I will do so in subsequent posts. I know so many of you who struggle through the same things that I do with your creativity and woodworking and life in general. I think sharing these experiences is very important to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me today. And thanks to all the supportive comments and PM's that I received yesterday. It was good to come home and know I have so many good friends in so many of you.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


I wwanted to give a good quote for this scenerio. Roger's is much more appropriate though.
The first thought that came to mind for me was, "Treat every stressful situation like a dog. If you can't eat it or hump it, $#!+ on it".
Yea, I like Roger's better.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Growing Pains*

Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.

Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.

The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.

As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.

"There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)

My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.

How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?

Not me and not now.

Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.

Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.

I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.

The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.

There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.

So let the campaign begin.

I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.

This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?

I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.

So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.

Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


something that I learned last year (was presented with the wisdom over and over again) was that we need to tell our stories.
It is through telling our stories that we develop a greater understanding of what is happening and where we are headed. And it is by hearing others' stories that we get a clearer understanding of life and we, hopefully, receive the wisdom to guide us along our own paths.

Your story, yesterday, made us, the readers, put ourselves in your shoes - not only to cheer you on through the assertiveness part, but to experience the integrity behind your choices and the efforts to not put others down etc. Lots of wisdom held within your words yesterday and today.

We are each here on this planet to contribute in some way. When we hide our light under a basket, and diminish what we do, then we aren't honouring ourselves or anyone else. Being true to "you" is being true to your contribution to the bigger picture and to the talents and gifts that you have been given, to share with others.

As you have stated, this is "your journey" and all choices are yours to make, given the circumstances that are presented.

You go girl!!!!! 
We're behind you all the way


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


(oops… taking off my "other job" hat) haha 
Back to woodworking-good luck with your new goals!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


Sheila . you hit a good point " YOUR HEALTH " is the most important key in your life and ever thing you do . 
Take care of #1 yourself and it will take care of you 
I'm not a doctor ; But I would say you are STRESSed
Stress is simply a fact of nature-forces from the inside or outside world affecting the individual.
stress can be a neutral, negative, or positive experience.
Good luck on your new goals or adventures ( I like to say )


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


When you mentioned that you'll honor any current commitments, that just shows where your morals are at. If more people had those kind of morals these days, the world would be a much better place.
I have often found myself thoughout my life honoring previous commitments at a loss to myself. The lesson from it though is to not make any future commitments that will hurt me the same way. This is something we all must learn the hard way. A commitment is something that must be honored. Where I come from a man (or woman) is only worth the weight of their word. You can't let it happen in the future though.
That doesn't mean you won't make different kind of commitments in the future that hurt you in some other way. You just have to do the same with those and learn another lesson.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


Sheila, I'm proud to call you a friend! You are a very important designer to all the companies you 'work' for. It's about time you get to say it will be this way. I am bothered by the fact that one company you work for says they will only use new designs, but are running a series of patterns that had already been published! Stay strong and you will come out ahead of the rest, with quality actually test cut patterns and you know people will come back!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


As always - you guys are the BEST!  It seems that I never can tell you all how much I appreciate you all as friends.

I AM glad that I took the time think and get grounded again. I feel as if things were slipping out of my control and I didn't like it one bit. It was making me feel more than the usual stress, as I wonder where it would end and what would happen to me if I can't work at this job. It is truly what I love to do and want to make it work.

As far as my morals go, I try to do what it right. I believe I was raised knowing right from wrong and even if I am angry or disappointed, I try to treat others how I would like to be treated. I do feel that if I keep on my own path and do what I believe is the right thing, things will work out in the end. If they don't, at least I know I gave it my best and played fairly. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


i personally think that you need to think more about what you want to charge for doing the stuff for these media folks before actually committing anything to them , it has to be financially viable for both but more so for you as you do all the work, ok so they get it out to a wider audience, but without the design in the first place there is no magazine or whatever.

Take some time out, do yourself other designs and make a decision after you have completed it how much you 'need' for the input and work you have created, and if they dont want to pay it, they dont get it.

Of course i dont know how you fair without the media buying your designs, but judging by your website it looks like a good source of designs for any scroller to get to grips with.

I wish you well in your quest, and as already mentioned by Leldon, i like to think of you as a friend, although we have never met i still feel proud of the help/advice you have shown to this brit, and for that i will always be available should you need any assistance, you know how to find me.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


Brava!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Usually I don't see myself as someone who complains and moans a lot. Some may disagree, of course, but I think for the most part, I let a lot of things go and try not to sweat the little stuff. There is something that makes me want to apologize for yesterdays' post being whiny and there is part of me feels really good because I am standing up for myself. Not that I have really done anything yet, but just drawing the line in my own head and knowing within myself that things are going to change makes a big difference.
> 
> Now, I am not going to go on any rampage or anything silly like that. As with most of you, even though I am self-employed, these people are my business colleagues and as I have said many times in the past, we need each other in order to function. I don't want to say or do anything (especially when my emotions are very high) that I would later regret.
> 
> The phrase "speak softly and carry a big stick" comes to mind, although with a bit of modified thinking.
> 
> As difficult as it is to admit, the only reason that I am in the position that I find myself in right now is because I allowed it to go this far.
> 
> "There are no victims - only volunteers" is another phrase that comes to mind (Oh - those Roosevelts were full of wisdom, weren't they?)
> 
> My grandmother taught me that one and it was one that stuck with me throughout my life.
> 
> How true those words are in so many cases. How many times do we put ourselves into situations that are not what you would say "beneficial" to us only to cry "victim"?
> 
> Not me and not now.
> 
> Whatever things are with my business, it is because of choices that I alone made. I can't blame anyone for holding a gun to my head and forcing me to do anything. I take full responsibility for where I am and also for the issues that I am encountering at the moment.
> 
> Although it feels comforting to know that many agree with me and feel my pain regarding the issues that I have talked about the past couple of days, I found that ultimately, I begin to feel like a victim. That is a hat I don't like wearing very much. I don't want it to appear to be the big bad companies against the long suffering designer. There is no pleasure for me being in that role.
> 
> I would much rather have my peers and customers and business associates look at me with admiration and respect. I want to pull myself out of this situation that is detrimental to my business and turn it into one that will not only make it grow, but also earn the respect of all of the above. After all, respect is something that is not given unless it is earned.
> 
> The way I am going to do this, is by being honest and fair and also by being realistic and starting to look out for myself and my company first and foremost. That doesn't mean that I am going to be unfair or harsh with others, but it means that in my future decision making, my first and foremost bottom line will be what is healthy for me.
> 
> There is nothing mean or unscrupulous about that. After all, if my business isn't healthy, how can theirs be? They depend on me as I do them and if I continued on the way I am it would only be a matter of time before I dropped off like so many have done before me and then they would have nothing. They are not designers. They need designers to be able to offer quality products to their customers. They could hire full time people, but I can't believe the quality of the work would be the same as mine and my other designer colleagues that also supply them with projects. We have passion and experience as well as love of designing under out belts. It would be difficult, if not impossible for them to find replacements for us with those qualities - at least not at the wages they would be wiling to pay.
> 
> So let the campaign begin.
> 
> I won't go back on any previous commitments that I made. After all, they are commitments. However, as new things arise, you can rest assured that things will be thought out and dealt with in a different way. No more bending over backwards for things that aren't beneficial to me and my company. No more selling out cheap. It is time to be a business woman and work on the business part of my job.
> 
> This shouldn't affect me very much, as I always try to hold myself to the highest of standards in regards to fairness and service to my customers and my wholesalers. I just need to learn to use the word "no" when others try to push the line with me. When put in those terms, it sounds easy, doesn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that if the catalogs don't want to take my designs, then it is their loss. I am not going to shelf this seasons things and hold back on them unless the companies want to pay me for exclusives. I had offered to do exclusives in the past for some of the companies and no one bit. Perhaps they didn't want to take the risk and invest the money. The ones that did buy exclusive designs from me in the past have grossly underpaid me for them. I took them up on it because I was desperate at the time. But as they say "that ship has sailed" and the offer is no longer on the table. I am seeing more and more that when I sell exclusive rights to others, I am only creating competition with myself. In today's market, which is not doing great, I can't afford to do that anymore.
> 
> So with all that said, I take a deep breath and prepare to move on. I feel much better about things though, as I no longer feel trapped. The word "no" allows us so much freedom. As difficult as it is to use sometimes, it is extremely empowering when we finally figures it out. I look at this time in my business-life as a new beginning. Perhaps these past weeks were just growing pains and a necessary part of moving toward success. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Have a great day and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.


Thanks to you Steve and Steven!

I am taking the time I need to think things through. I talked yesterday with my good friend who is also a designer and it was good to talk things over with him. We all know that this just isn't me that this is happening to. It seems that it is pretty much across the board how these company do things. And then they wonder why they are losing business and customers.

As I said, I am going to continue to follow my path. I have other options - one being doing the painting and kits for the tole painting company. They so far seem fair and seem to be looking out for the designers too. Maybe that is because the one in charge is a designer herself. I know it is early in the game, but I am happy with the way they have treated me and the fairness in giving me what I asked for as far as price for my work. At least I don't feel like I am working for nothing when I do work for them.

I also have the surfaces that I am making for the other painting designer and her projects will be published shortly. We will need to see where that will go too.

There are options that I am creating for myself, so I am not ready to give up just yet. As long as there are options, I will be OK.

These past couple days have done me good. Everyone's input, as well as my own thinking things through have shown me that there will be ways to make this work for me and I will be OK. It was just time for reevaluation.

Take care and thanks again, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Little Things Accomplished*

It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.

I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.

Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.

Now I have 20 little sections like this:










With a thickness of this:










It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.

As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.

I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.

Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.

I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy. 

Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Little Things Accomplished*
> 
> It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.
> 
> I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.
> 
> Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.
> 
> Now I have 20 little sections like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a thickness of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.
> 
> As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.
> 
> I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.
> 
> I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy.
> 
> Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


Sheila,

I'm sure I missed something, but why in the world are you doing 72 sets of your skating pond sets?

Just curious….......

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Little Things Accomplished*
> 
> It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.
> 
> I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.
> 
> Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.
> 
> Now I have 20 little sections like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a thickness of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.
> 
> As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.
> 
> I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.
> 
> I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy.
> 
> Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


Hi, Bob:
I am very fortunate that a very reputable decorative painting pattern and supply source (the Artist's Club) took my Skating Pong Vignette set for distribution. They scaled it down to five pieces, in addition to the pond and the full written instruction packet. I will be supplying them with both the pieces and the patterns. The pond scene will debut in their late summer catalog and their initial order was for 72 sets. They have quite a large following, and hopefully, this will lead to more good things.  My first order from them needs to be in Ohio, which is their distribution center, by August 8th. I am very excited and pleased with this. If it goes over well, it could lead to more things of that type. 

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Little Things Accomplished*
> 
> It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.
> 
> I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.
> 
> Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.
> 
> Now I have 20 little sections like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a thickness of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.
> 
> As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.
> 
> I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.
> 
> I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy.
> 
> Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


will you be cutting anymore sets of skaters before they ask for them, or will you cut on a 'need them now ' basis. 
I should imagine its quite difficult cutting the points on the skates using plywood, it has to be quite solid and no voids in it, would you consider MDF or 3/4 inch pine as they are to be painted anyway.

Catch you later..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Little Things Accomplished*
> 
> It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.
> 
> I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.
> 
> Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.
> 
> Now I have 20 little sections like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a thickness of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.
> 
> As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.
> 
> I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.
> 
> I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy.
> 
> Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


Hi, Steve:

They really aren't that bad to cut from plywood. I only use Baltic birch and a high grade of it at that. There are no voids in the pieces I use. The plywood that I use is only 1/8" thick. It is still about 3-4 ply though so it is quite sturdy and really is good for the curly tips of the blades and such. The way the pieces are put onto the stands, anything thicker than 1/8" would be a bit cumbersome. Plus for shipping, the 1/8" is ideal. I just stack four layers so I can cut four sets at a time. The cutting goes a little slower, but I gain because I am still doing four at a time.

As far as orders go, I am doing 72 sets as per their order. If they sell out and need more, I will hear from them. I don't know their lead in time or how quickly they would need more sets if they run out. My friend Leldon in Alabama will cut for me if I get in a bind. That would be a good problem. They shouldn't be too difficult to cut now that they are all set up. It will be good for filling in on those days when I only have an hour here or there to fill.

Sheila


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Little Things Accomplished*
> 
> It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.
> 
> I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.
> 
> Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.
> 
> Now I have 20 little sections like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a thickness of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.
> 
> As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.
> 
> I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.
> 
> I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy.
> 
> Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


>"Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. "

Have you considered twisting a blade 90 degrees and cutting from the side? It would save you from backing out after going half way through. One possible drawback to this might be with the sideways pressure on the scrollsaw arm might not be good for the saw. 
- - - - -
As for your 70 sets. I'd say this is a prime example where a small cnc machine would be the solution. Oh, but then it wouldn't be hand-cut. But I have to ask, with these kind of orders, is hand-cut really what the end customer is looking for? Maybe if you were building onsies for folks for sale or as gifts, but with 70, does it really matter? And if they are ultimately being painted, then a laser cutter/engraver becomes another alternative.

Then bringing myself back to reality, I realize you are "ScrollGirl", not "LaserGirl" or "CNC-Girl". Sheila, maybe you could explain some of this to me. Maybe I don't understand your audience, or scrollsawing.

The last couple of posts have been really enlightening. Thanks for sharing yourself with us all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Little Things Accomplished*
> 
> It's going to storm here today, it seems. It actually looks quite gloomy. That's OK though, as I have lots of indoor things to do today and being inside will help me stay on them and get them done. Although it is a holiday in the US, it is a pretty normal Monday here in Canada. I wonder if there will be any mail yet, as it is quite slow in getting back up and running.
> 
> I had a really good day yesterday. I cleaned up a lot of odds and ends and got things set up for the 72 skating pond sets that I need to cut. The setting up part is not my favorite. I have sheets of 30" x 30" 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood that I am using for the figures. I worked the pieces out on the computer so that I could fit 20 sets of figures on each piece. This leaves a 6" wide strip down the side for extras or to use later. I am going to be cutting the pond pieces stacked four high so I will actually be cutting four sets at once. By setting things up this way, I will come out of it with 80 sets, which gives me some extra either to start on the next batch when ordered or to fill in where pieces may not be perfect.
> 
> Setting up and the initial rip cutting of this was not what I call 'fun.' The sheets, as I said, are 30" square and the throat of my saw is only 21". This means that you have to cut in as far as you can, back out and cut from the other side. It isn't really that hard, but with going through four sheets of that size. it can be tricky. Especially if you need to maneuver around little arms and legs. But I just took my time and I am ready to go.
> 
> Now I have 20 little sections like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a thickness of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far less intimidating to me to have things set up this way. Now, when I have an hour or so in between things I can just grab a piece and do some cutting and before I know it I will be done. I plan on getting these done by the end of next week and even though I realize that I will need to take a full day or so to complete the job, chipping away at it here and there will make it far less tedious and I am sure it will go quickly. In the mean time, I will begin printing out the written material to go with the pieces. I also need to order the bags to package the sets in today. They come from Ontario and usually get here in a couple of days, but with the mail still recovering from the strike, I don't want to take any chances and I want to get things moving on getting the bags here.
> 
> As far as my wholesalers go, my photographs are due to her tomorrow. She is going to get what I have done and that just has to be enough. I have two candle trays to write the instructions packets on and I will be doing that today also. And the instructions for the Halloween Kitty Pull Toy. After completing that, it will be time for another site update. This time I want to change the free pattern that I am offering, and I also need to change the sales page. I haven't decided what to offer there, but I will figure out something.
> 
> I am planning on posting the introduction to the class either tomorrow or Wednesday too. I have been working on how I am going to present things to everyone so that everyone can follow along. I am going to err on the side of going slower so that people can get on board and also so we don't lose anyone who is new to it, so the people with a bit of experience need to bear with me. Besides, everyone has jobs and families other projects they are working on and I want this to be something that everyone can make a little time per week from and really learn something. Some lessons will be more time-consuming than others naturally, but that is the great things about the way we are going to do things here. It will offer a great deal of flexibility and will be easy to jump in at any time. Also, everything will be there so if people do have other commitments or fall behind, it will be easy to catch up. I will be doing an entirely separate blog which will be just the class, so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Well, that should be enough stuff to do to keep me out of trouble for the day I think. I also have a painting project that I am working on and want to spend a little time on. I have been meaning to get to it for a couple of days now.
> 
> I really had a good couple of days. Yesterday I was able to do most of the set up for the pond stuff on the deck. The sun was shining and it was breezy and not hot and beautiful out. We started walking again too, and I had forgotten how much I missed that. It is amazing how taking an hour to just walk can clear your head. MsDebbie - you were right. We can't forget to make time for that in our lives. I even sat on the deck with Pancakes for an hour and made some new kitty toys for 'the gang'. I hand sew simple little felt mice and stuff them with a bell and catnip. Their tails are of pipe cleaners that I bend in a spiral and they are the 'ultimate toys' for them. I made one for my three and one for Lee's bunch (my neighbor who has five cats) and one for my partner's parents' cat Lacie. I had given her one for Christmas a year and a half ago and she still has it and plays with it every day. It looks like it went through a meat grinder though. I have been meaning to make new toys for quite some time, but hadn't taken the time to do so. It felt good and made nine cats very happy.
> 
> Happy 4th to my American friends! And happy Monday to everyone! I hope you all have a fun and safe day.


Hi, Rance -

I would love to be called 'laser-girl' if I had the means to get a laser cutter. You are correct in saying that the 70+ skater's sets are a prime example of why I would love to own a laser. After the initial designing, the thrill of seeing that design come to life fades somewhat quickly. Especially when I sell the design for production.

Production is still somewhat of a necessity for me right now. It helps pay the bills. In my perfect pink-cloud world, one day I will have a laser cutter to continue producing the blanks for the painting designs I create and market. Then I could spend all of my time drawing and cutting the prototypes and making one of a kind pieces. But that is a little down the lane for me now.

I do have prices on laser cutting these sets for me so that if I get swamped with orders for them, I will be able to handle them without taking much of my designing time. But for right now, I still appreciate the extra income that they provide for me and they are well worth my time. At least I am learning to price so that I can make a fair wage when cutting these out. That is something that I have only learned to do recently.

I am not above lasers or CNC machines. Hopefully one day I will win the lottery or stumble into some money or have one of my paintings sell for several thousands of dollars and be able to find one. Until then, I will do what I can here and enjoy the journey.

Thanks for your nice comment. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Some Things and Starting Others*

Well, everything that is going to be submitted for the catalogs this holiday is sent. Here it is only the middle of the year and I can't help but feel my retail fate is sealed.

That sounds ominous I realize, but it just seems kind of foolish to me. Even the magazines don't take five months to get their publications out. I suppose that I am not doing their job though, so who am I to say. I have resigned myself to the fact that things are that way and I don't want to waste my time worrying about what I can't change.

As far as yesterday went, I spent nearly the entire day doing the written instructions and photograph of the Halloween Cat Pull Toy pattern. I had taken pictures along the way, as I always do when making a project, and I wound up with over 15 photographs and five pages of text. It isn't that the patterns are that complicated, but it is that there are a lot of little details in making it. It seems that with building each of these little pull toy animals, I am finding better and easier ways to do so.

I am happy that I took a lot of pictures along the way, because it documents not only the steps that I took in building the project, but also the order I did things. It isn't always as cut and dry as you would think - especially when there are lots of pieces involved in the process. After going through things and really evaluating what I needed, I narrowed it down to about 18 pictures. I then put them in order and used them as a guideline while explaining the building process. In the end, I think I only used 15 and eliminated some that were redundant. After working on it for several hours uninterrupted, I finally finished the written text. Now I need to integrate the photos, graphics and text into one file to make the pattern.

I walked away from it around 6:30 because I just couldn't think anymore. My goal is to get these new pattern packets done by the end of the week when I update the site and I felt that it would be best to give it a day or so and then go back to it. After reading through some things so many times, I think my mind tends to block things out and I want to be sure that the process is correct. I made great headway and that is the important thing.

I look back to the first of the toys like this that I created (the Rocking Reindeer) and I know that there is a better way to do things. It isn't that the way I made them was incorrect, but I feel that I have a much better handle on the process after doing several of these. When I get the release on the pattern after it is published, I think I will remake it and modify the instructions a bit. It will be much easier for people to build I think.

Not too long ago, I spoke of modifying older patterns and making them more up to date with how I do things now. While it was not practical for me to change things that I created years ago, I think that this is one instance where it would be good to update it before it gets put on the market. It will involve rebuilding at least one of the pieces to get the proper photographs, but in the long run, I will just feel better about the pattern as a whole.

So what is on the agenda for today?

I am going to be writing the blog to introduce the scroll saw class and I should have it up by tonight or latest tomorrow. I am excited about it and want the announcement to be stated so that people will know that it is not my regular blog here and it will hopefully bring in some new people to give scroll sawing a try. I still haven't quite figured how to do sign up and roll call and all of that, and I also need to figure how to get the PDF files to everyone so they have patterns to follow along with, but that will be my homework for today. I realize that the class will not be conducted exactly like the other classes have been, but I do think that it can work well for all of us.

I am excited about the class, and I hope that those of you who want to participate are too. I want everyone to learn something, but most of all I want us all to have fun. Throughout the class, I look forward to your input and suggestions. Although I may not be able to implement them all, I will certainly consider them and hopefully they will help me address issues that I hadn't thought about and answer everyone's questions.

It is going to be an adventure for all of us.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Some Things and Starting Others*
> 
> Well, everything that is going to be submitted for the catalogs this holiday is sent. Here it is only the middle of the year and I can't help but feel my retail fate is sealed.
> 
> That sounds ominous I realize, but it just seems kind of foolish to me. Even the magazines don't take five months to get their publications out. I suppose that I am not doing their job though, so who am I to say. I have resigned myself to the fact that things are that way and I don't want to waste my time worrying about what I can't change.
> 
> As far as yesterday went, I spent nearly the entire day doing the written instructions and photograph of the Halloween Cat Pull Toy pattern. I had taken pictures along the way, as I always do when making a project, and I wound up with over 15 photographs and five pages of text. It isn't that the patterns are that complicated, but it is that there are a lot of little details in making it. It seems that with building each of these little pull toy animals, I am finding better and easier ways to do so.
> 
> I am happy that I took a lot of pictures along the way, because it documents not only the steps that I took in building the project, but also the order I did things. It isn't always as cut and dry as you would think - especially when there are lots of pieces involved in the process. After going through things and really evaluating what I needed, I narrowed it down to about 18 pictures. I then put them in order and used them as a guideline while explaining the building process. In the end, I think I only used 15 and eliminated some that were redundant. After working on it for several hours uninterrupted, I finally finished the written text. Now I need to integrate the photos, graphics and text into one file to make the pattern.
> 
> I walked away from it around 6:30 because I just couldn't think anymore. My goal is to get these new pattern packets done by the end of the week when I update the site and I felt that it would be best to give it a day or so and then go back to it. After reading through some things so many times, I think my mind tends to block things out and I want to be sure that the process is correct. I made great headway and that is the important thing.
> 
> I look back to the first of the toys like this that I created (the Rocking Reindeer) and I know that there is a better way to do things. It isn't that the way I made them was incorrect, but I feel that I have a much better handle on the process after doing several of these. When I get the release on the pattern after it is published, I think I will remake it and modify the instructions a bit. It will be much easier for people to build I think.
> 
> Not too long ago, I spoke of modifying older patterns and making them more up to date with how I do things now. While it was not practical for me to change things that I created years ago, I think that this is one instance where it would be good to update it before it gets put on the market. It will involve rebuilding at least one of the pieces to get the proper photographs, but in the long run, I will just feel better about the pattern as a whole.
> 
> So what is on the agenda for today?
> 
> I am going to be writing the blog to introduce the scroll saw class and I should have it up by tonight or latest tomorrow. I am excited about it and want the announcement to be stated so that people will know that it is not my regular blog here and it will hopefully bring in some new people to give scroll sawing a try. I still haven't quite figured how to do sign up and roll call and all of that, and I also need to figure how to get the PDF files to everyone so they have patterns to follow along with, but that will be my homework for today. I realize that the class will not be conducted exactly like the other classes have been, but I do think that it can work well for all of us.
> 
> I am excited about the class, and I hope that those of you who want to participate are too. I want everyone to learn something, but most of all I want us all to have fun. Throughout the class, I look forward to your input and suggestions. Although I may not be able to implement them all, I will certainly consider them and hopefully they will help me address issues that I hadn't thought about and answer everyone's questions.
> 
> It is going to be an adventure for all of us.


Well there is a releaf the catalog is done. 
Well with publishing not sure were they have them printed out . But I noticed that alot books on scrolling are printed in CHINA . Could be why they need all that time . I just have a hard time . Figuring how can a place have it printed in China or any other foriegn country . and it is Cheaper than having it printed in the country they have there business. With shipping and all.

Look forward to the classes

have a good day


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Some Things and Starting Others*
> 
> Well, everything that is going to be submitted for the catalogs this holiday is sent. Here it is only the middle of the year and I can't help but feel my retail fate is sealed.
> 
> That sounds ominous I realize, but it just seems kind of foolish to me. Even the magazines don't take five months to get their publications out. I suppose that I am not doing their job though, so who am I to say. I have resigned myself to the fact that things are that way and I don't want to waste my time worrying about what I can't change.
> 
> As far as yesterday went, I spent nearly the entire day doing the written instructions and photograph of the Halloween Cat Pull Toy pattern. I had taken pictures along the way, as I always do when making a project, and I wound up with over 15 photographs and five pages of text. It isn't that the patterns are that complicated, but it is that there are a lot of little details in making it. It seems that with building each of these little pull toy animals, I am finding better and easier ways to do so.
> 
> I am happy that I took a lot of pictures along the way, because it documents not only the steps that I took in building the project, but also the order I did things. It isn't always as cut and dry as you would think - especially when there are lots of pieces involved in the process. After going through things and really evaluating what I needed, I narrowed it down to about 18 pictures. I then put them in order and used them as a guideline while explaining the building process. In the end, I think I only used 15 and eliminated some that were redundant. After working on it for several hours uninterrupted, I finally finished the written text. Now I need to integrate the photos, graphics and text into one file to make the pattern.
> 
> I walked away from it around 6:30 because I just couldn't think anymore. My goal is to get these new pattern packets done by the end of the week when I update the site and I felt that it would be best to give it a day or so and then go back to it. After reading through some things so many times, I think my mind tends to block things out and I want to be sure that the process is correct. I made great headway and that is the important thing.
> 
> I look back to the first of the toys like this that I created (the Rocking Reindeer) and I know that there is a better way to do things. It isn't that the way I made them was incorrect, but I feel that I have a much better handle on the process after doing several of these. When I get the release on the pattern after it is published, I think I will remake it and modify the instructions a bit. It will be much easier for people to build I think.
> 
> Not too long ago, I spoke of modifying older patterns and making them more up to date with how I do things now. While it was not practical for me to change things that I created years ago, I think that this is one instance where it would be good to update it before it gets put on the market. It will involve rebuilding at least one of the pieces to get the proper photographs, but in the long run, I will just feel better about the pattern as a whole.
> 
> So what is on the agenda for today?
> 
> I am going to be writing the blog to introduce the scroll saw class and I should have it up by tonight or latest tomorrow. I am excited about it and want the announcement to be stated so that people will know that it is not my regular blog here and it will hopefully bring in some new people to give scroll sawing a try. I still haven't quite figured how to do sign up and roll call and all of that, and I also need to figure how to get the PDF files to everyone so they have patterns to follow along with, but that will be my homework for today. I realize that the class will not be conducted exactly like the other classes have been, but I do think that it can work well for all of us.
> 
> I am excited about the class, and I hope that those of you who want to participate are too. I want everyone to learn something, but most of all I want us all to have fun. Throughout the class, I look forward to your input and suggestions. Although I may not be able to implement them all, I will certainly consider them and hopefully they will help me address issues that I hadn't thought about and answer everyone's questions.
> 
> It is going to be an adventure for all of us.


I think the easiest way for you to deliver the pattern PDF would be to link it to the class blog. I doubt that you want to email all of us individually. Another though, you will want questions to go through the blog for the benefit of all not be emailed directly to you by responding to your email.

Can you have us download it from your web site?


----------



## scrollgirl

*Setting Boundaries*

Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?

I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.

The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.

Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.

The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.

In doing so, I came to some conclusions.

-I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
-I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.

In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?

In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.

I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.

So what to do now?

In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?

In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.

Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.

So why am I going on about this all?

Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.

I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.

It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."

I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.

After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.

I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.

Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Good for you. You have every reason to be proud of yourself. 
My Grandmother used to tell us that if you don't value your own self enough to stand up for yourself, then how can you expect anyone else to stand up for you?


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Sheila good for you . Glad you are taking time for you , even without a business people need that break from the daily grind . It is refreshing , to go to the beach for you , some it may be camping (love it) , fishing , or a walk in the park , woods. I believe it is needed; 
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy is a proverb. It means that without time off from work, a person becomes both bored and boring.
take care
David


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


when it all boils down, you end up with "being true to your intentions" and to the gifts/talents that you have been given.

I've been working with a client, helping her make decisions that are based on her own path rather than being dragged down someone else's path because of feelings of obligation and helpfulness.

It is "OK" to say yes - when it comes from within, when it is being true to what your goals are. When you let others guide your decisions, rather than using your inner knowing, then you are not honouring your journey, your purpose in life.

Their path, their decisions, their actions; your path, your decisions, your actions. Working together, we can create great things; one-sided and we lose valuable "stuff". When we think of the tapestry of life, with each journey being a different thread, a different colour. It is a glorious thing. If we all walked to that same drummer, followed the same expectations, the tapestry would be a very bland, single-coloured, cloth.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thank you all.

Debbie - you sound so much like a good friend of mine who is a very good counselor. it is through her that I have learned to do exactly what you are saying. If we are not feeling right about things, there is usually a good reason behind those feelings. Being true to yourself and your intentions is a very important part of being happy. I am all for compromising and respecting others too. Finding the right mix is a valuable thing to everyone. I love your views on this.

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Good for you. Let that inner voice guide you. It's to easy to say "Yes" even when we really don't want too. It can be very difficult, but empowering, to say "NO".


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


our society has, sadly, focused on a "me" perspective - my rights, my choices, etc… but it's more than that. It is about "my part of the big picture" - my contributions, my talents and purpose and how they contribute to the greater good. 
"I" have to be true to myself in order to make the best contribution; "I" need to let "you" do the same; and together, we need to help each other be the best we can be.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Firstly good for you. Some people don't understand any part of the concept 'no' and have to be made aware of it, firmly. So well done.

Secondly they have probably stopped thinking "She'll do anything you ask her", which is good and as it should be. They will probably be less inclined to express their 'wants' as 'needs' in future but I would keep a watch out on this they could err back into bad habits. I also believe you should worry less about making demands of them. Business is supposed to be a two way thing where both parties benefit. Otherwise its slavery or you're being ripped off..

Good first step on the self-respect ladder though.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


all of the comments here are good and it shows you have support from your fellow wood workers, but it also shows that your decision was right, and you knew it was inside…i think if allowed a business like the ones you deal with will tend to take more then be a giver…theyt might feel that they hold an upper card, and think if it wasnt for us, this business wouldnt make it, so they take and take…and you end up with a very unhealthy business relationship..in the spirit of cooperation and fairness, it needs to be a equal…give and take…with both parties feeling good about there part in the relationship..im proud that you took this step and i think if your dealing with a company that truly appreciates you and what you give to them, they should respect your answer and continue to deal with you fairly , if they start to show a lack of support or respect, its because they think there the cats meow and have little respect for the people like you who give them the work that they publish, which would show there true colors of who they are as a company….i am SO very sorry though that pink cloud thinking might be dissolving…LOL…...maybe once in awhile we can jump onto the pink cloud just for awhile…and have a coke or some cookies…...grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I am quite surprised at how good one single little word ("no") feels. It isn't that I want to be contrary or difficult, but as many of you pointed out, I need to follow my own path and principles.

Martyn - that is exactly what I was thinking. I don't like feeling like I am a pushover and feeling like a doormat quickly takes away my ambition and desire to do anything. My problem is that I usually allow others to push and push and then it is a fine line between tolerance and intolerance and I 'blow'. (Usually to myself more than outwardly, but it isn't fun nonetheless!)

Saying 'no' time to time when you need to helps depressurize things and keep everything on a good level. It is difficult the first time if you haven't done so in a while, but as you said, it will make them think harder before they push again in the future.

And Grizzman - You don't need to worry about me abandoning the pink cloud! Being happy and feeling good about myself is all part of the 'pink cloud experience' where I love to reside. It is hard to feel 'pink' when you are 'blue' (GASP! DID I REALLY WRITE THAT! HOW CORNY AM I???? LOL)

The pink cloud LIVES! 

Sheila


----------



## Transition

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


In Sales, and all other relationships for that matter, it is important to set the proper expectations. The "I win - You win" scenario is the only one that leads to long term success. Looks like you reset expectations, which is wonderful. I've worked with professional salesmen who don't get what you figured out.

I Win - You Win: I get fair compensation and you get a good product. I believe that people appreciate this scenario, even if it means that they can't afford your product at the time.

I Lose - You Win: If I lose (charge less than is fair or give time/product away) and you win, then you will come to expect this. As I can't successfully continue in this manner eventually I will be forced into the "I Win-You Lose" scenario. I've worked with salesmen who have given away product, or time (usually that belonging to someone else), and the company suffers.

I Win - You Lose: If I win (charge more than is fair or sell an inferior product) and you lose, then you will feel slighted and stop buying from me, or worse, you will share your experience with others. This leads to a "I Lose - You Lose" scenario.

I Lose - You Lose: Where most of America is today. Think of the U.S. auto market in the '80s - we got an inferior product, and they eventually failed. I think craftsmen and artisans are in a unique position to reset expectations, educate our fellow Americans, and produce quality products for a fair price.

Except for the commentary on the state of our union, this is basically a paraphrasing of text in "The New Strategic Selling" by Miller/Heiman. I've never wanted to be a salesman, but I love the rush when I negotiate a sale in the "Win-Win" category.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


i think everyone in this world 'has a price' i think you just showed them yours, well done..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Setting Boundaries*
> 
> Those who know me well know that I am fairly easy going. I have had my share of turmoil in my life, and I am at the point where I just like things to go smoothly. If I get pushed a little bit, I tend not to be reactionary, but rather think things through and consider whether it warrants fighting back or letting it slide. Most of the time I let things go. After all, is it really worth a conflict?
> 
> I like being this way. I like the reputation of being even-tempered and cooperative. In my younger years, I couldn't always make that claim. While I wasn't what you would call confrontational, I definitely did have my own opinions and march to my own drummer, even if it meant not going along with the program. But throughout the years, it seems that I have mellowed out and really don't sweat the small stuff (and some of the larger stuff too!) I carefully weigh issues that I disagree with and decide whether they are worth arguing or not. Usually I pass.
> 
> The problem with having this attitude is that sometimes it gets to be a habit and one day you find that you are a bit more compliant then you want to be. In dealing with a particular party, you may have walked away from these small issues several times and all of a sudden you realize that they are growing into larger issues and you begin to feel taken advantage of. There comes a point where you need to draw a line and reestablish your boundaries or risk the position of not being respected. But after so many weeks (months, years) of being submissive, it is difficult to stand up for yourself without appearing to be harsh and unreasonable. After all, you are the one that set the pace in the first place. It can be very frustrating and difficult.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly saw this happen to me in the last week or so. It seemed that several small issues came to light and one after another were chipping away at me. At first I didn't even notice. But as time went on and the things kept piling up, small as they were they were taking their toll on me. Soon I began to feel unappreciated and taken advantage of and even though each incident in itself was minor, they all added up to quite a large bite to swallow. As a result, I began to feel deflated and frustrated and a bit angry and out of sorts. It showed in my work and my attitude and I wasn't my usual chipper self.
> 
> The funny thing was that I didn't even realize it until I took a step back. That couple of hours that I spent at the beach was worth far more to me than it would have appeared on the surface. It gave me time away from things and step back and evaluate my situation honestly. It also gave me the opportunity to weigh my options without interruption or distractions.
> 
> In doing so, I came to some conclusions.
> 
> -I am worth more than I was giving myself credit.
> -I am reasonable in what I expect from most situations.
> 
> In looking at my business and how it performed in the past, I saw a lot of struggling and difficult times. I looked at the end product of what I produce and I can honestly say that I am proud of what I have to offer. I do my best work, I don't cut corners, I am there when my customers need me and I am fair. These are all good components that should make a business successful. Why, then has it been such a struggle?
> 
> In evaluating things, I realized that I haven't had enough confidence in myself to really stand up for myself and expect the respect that is due me. In the past, I was grateful for being published (I still am) and for wholesale companies accepting my products and so forth, to the point of practically bending over backwards to make these things work.
> 
> I see it every day in the 'newbies' that are being published for the first time. They are excited and thrilled and flattered and most of them would jump through just about any hoop that the publishers would hold for them in order to see it happen. That may be fine for someone who is doing this as a side line or hobby, but in order to make a living at a job such as this, it would be exhausting and unreasonable to have to do it all the time. Problem is that when we are just starting, we are all starry-eyed and probably give up a bit more than we are comfortable doing so but we are so intoxicated by the smell of success it doesn't matter. As a result we set a prescient that is difficult to change further down the line and find ourselves in a trap that we, ourselves created. At first we don't realize it, but as time goes on and the initial awe of our own success wears off, the fog lifts and we find ourselves in a position that isn't quite what we pictured and these small incidents begin to eat away at us.
> 
> So what to do now?
> 
> In sitting on the beach and contemplating my situation, I realized that if I were to allow things to continue the way they were heading, I would not be able to sustain my business. Having a partner is quite helpful at times such as these because it forces me to look out not only for my own good (something that I am not so good at) but also to look out for the good of others (something that I am better at.) My decisions no longer affect only myself, but someone else too. That alone causes me to think a little bit harder and consider the consequences a little deeper. It isn't that I haven't done so before, but I consider myself quite stoic and was willing to put myself on the line 'for the good of the business.' Was I willing to put my partner on the line too?
> 
> In order for the business to be successful, it needs to make a profit. If not, it will fail. That is plain and simple. With two of us depending on the business for a livelihood, there is no glossing over whether it is profitable or not. Either it is or it isn't. I can no longer make decisions based on 'hope' that things will turn around and work eventually. If the figures aren't there, I can't keep going.
> 
> Knowing this I feel is a great gift. It takes the stars out of my artist's eyes and forces me to be a business woman - something that I have never aspired to be. It makes me realize that the difference between standing up for myself and not could mean the total success or failure of my business. This is no longer something that I can gloss over with 'pink cloud ideals'. It is growing up and facing reality.
> 
> So why am I going on about this all?
> 
> Yesterday a situation was presented to me regarding something I was requested to do by someone that I worked with. I will not go into any details because that would not be right, but I will say that it was something I didn't want to do and felt was unnecessary. The person was a bit persistent in their request however, and I felt as if they were holding yet another hoop for me to jump through. Not complying with their wishes meant the risk of losing the business relationship with them, which is a very important one to me. However, I was tired of compromising my own principles and allowing my own actions to be dictated by fear.
> 
> I thought for a bit about it, and I knew that if I did what was asked, I would not have any self-respect. I would show them that they could push me around and perhaps they would be happy, but I would be miserable. I knew that if I allowed this, they would just push a little farther next time. In the end it would tear me apart.
> 
> It took everything within me to do what I did. I very politely and professionally told them "No."
> 
> I sent the message to them with a trembling hand. Was I committing business suicide? After all, I need this company to keep my business going. But I felt it was time that I had the respect for myself that I give to others and enough was enough.
> 
> After several hours with no response, I was certain that I burned a bridge. I was already formulating 'plan B' in my mind to figure out how my business could survive without them. But late in the day, I received an email response from them. Everything was fine and plans were discussed as if the matter was never approached in the first place. It was a major emotional victory for me and has empowered me greatly.
> 
> I don't know what they are thinking now, but I do know that I set a new boundary for myself that has commanded at least a bit of respect. Whether I have repercussions from my decision in the future or not remains to be seen, but for now the only repercussion I feel is that I have set some new limits and feel good about them. Those feelings are immeasurable.
> 
> Sometimes we need to say 'no' in order to allow ourselves certain freedoms. Being cooperative is fine, but not at the cost of your respect and integrity. Boundaries are very important for your own well-being and also that of your business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi, Andrew:
One thing that I always liked about my editor at the magazine is his win/win attitude. It seems that he is always setting things up so that all parties come out feeling good about things. I am sure that is why I feel such a loyalty to the magazine and have been working with them so long.

I agree with you that for any business to succeed, this needs to be the policy. If not, it is only going to be a matter of time before things crumble and fall apart.

It feels good when everyone wins. And that, I believe is a great motivator for everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Preparing Patterns*

I woke up this morning to a sunny and hazy day. Although the sun was just rising, I already could tell it was going to be a hot day. Yesterday was probably one of the warmest days of the year here so far. It was sticky and still and slightly uncomfortable. I spent as much time as I could out on the small deck with Pancakes, my kitty, as it was slightly cooler there, but I didn't have a lot of things that I could do outside, as I needed to do work on my computer. So I sucked it up and continued on.

Unlike when I lived in the Chicago area where everyone had air conditioning, very few people do here. I remember my first summer here in Nova Scotia I was practically horrified to learn that no one that I met even owned a small window unit, let along have central air. Only a few businesses were equip to deal with these warmer days in the way I was used to.

But this is my seventh summer here, and I have come to learn that having air conditioning is for the most part unnecessary. With living so close to the ocean, the air always seems pleasantly cool and there is usually a nice breeze flowing. The temperature rarely really gets what I will call 'hot' and I even found myself somewhat missing those broiling summer temperatures. (Only somewhat!) One other good thing about the climate here is that no matter how warm it seems to get during the day, as soon as the sun sets it cools down a great deal. There is rarely an evening when it stays uncomfortably warm and it at least gives you a break from the daytime heat.

But being so warm this early in the morning is a sure sign that it will be a hot day. I am trying to think if there is some sort of work that I can do that I can take with me and head outdoors for a bit, but I am in the middle of doing some things on the computer and that would make it impossible. I could probably bring some painting and go somewhere, but I haven't decided yet.

I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of tasks that needed to be worked on. I heard back from the catalog wholesaler and they are accepting 28 new designs for their next issues. Of course we were happy with this, as it was just about everything that we had submitted. I needed to compile the specifications for each of the patterns, as well as submit the high resolution pictures for print. Many of the products had three or four views.

As I get better with Photoshop, I seem to get pickier about the pictures that I take and submit. After all, the picture is what is going to sell the item, so making sure that it is good is really important. In my spare time I read up on things and watch some of the hundreds of tutorials that Adobe and other sites have for Photoshop and I must say that I have learned quite a bit from them. I see the photography getting better and better on our things and I can usually tell pretty quickly which adjustments are needed from a raw photo to make it look decent. Keith is learning too and his own photography is getting quite good. This helps me out for obvious reasons.

As I get better though, as with most things, I want to go back and pick at the photographs that I already had 'finished'. Many of the new patterns that we are sending are already on our site, and the photographs are done quite nicely. As I am compiling the files to send to the wholesaler however, I am seeing additional adjustments that could be made here and there and start playing with each picture. It seems the more that I know how to do, the harder it is for me to leave them alone. I can quickly see how this is becoming a curse. There comes a point where I just need to say enough is enough and call it finished. I sometimes struggle with finding that point.

In between that, I was receiving several emails from the wholesaler regarding our patterns. I had discussed in an earlier blog how they somewhat reformatted them for their own distribution. I wasn't thrilled with this, but as long as it was only minor changes, I came to the conclusion that it was acceptable. But now I find that their art department is using versions of the software that is several years old and looking for easier ways to convert the patterns from the PDF files I supply them with so that that can make changes easier. I am not sure that I am thrilled at this. After all, I take great care to make the patterns look how I want them to look and I am not sure what the final product looks like to their customers. In the past, they had assured me that the changes were minor, and I pretty much took their word. But there is something in the back of my mind that doesn't like that they are looking to make enough changes to the point of them having as difficult time as they are doing so. It just doesn't sit right with me.

After several emails back and forth (they only deal with emails) my partner and I have come to the conclusion that we have more knowledge of making these patterns then their art department does. And that is somewhat scary.

I have always loved computers and have been a self motivator and used the resources that Adobe has offered regarding their software, as well as attended a couple of classes when I lived in Chicago on using their products. I even subscribed to their online training for a couple of years which at the time cost approximately $300 for a year of access to their video tutorials for whichever products you selected. I have also purchased the 'Classroom in a Book' series for several of the programs I used and have a decent grasp on the parts of the software that I use in my everyday designing. I am always up for learning more on computers and enjoy both the challenges that it brings and also the satisfaction of figuring things out.

This is also an asset as far as working with the magazine goes. I find that the least amount of changes that our designs need to go through from the time they leave our place here until the time they are published, the better. Every time a file is changed, it introduces another chance for an error to occur. Keeping up with the technology of the magazine publishers has been a great motivator and even though in some respects they are ahead, in most we are right there in the running.

We are finding, however, that our knowledge in these program somewhat exceeds the knowledge of those who work with many of the companies that we deal with. We find that we are occasionally asked to 'dumb down' our patterns for them and as I stated earlier, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. Besides the increased chances for error, we kind of feel that with the percentage that they are making off of our patterns, we shouldn't have to customize them to each and every company only to make it easier for them to pick them apart. I find that it makes me uneasy.

Here come my control issues rearing their ugly heads again . . .

I suppose I could be making too big a deal of it. After all, they say that they are only minor changes in formatting. But the way I look at it, I do things the way I do them because I think that is the best way to present things. Otherwise I would do things differently. I just don't want a customer receiving one of my patterns from somewhere else and thinking "Boy, this is poopie the way it is shown."

Who knows, though. It may be changed for the better. I suppose that I need to keep an open mind. There is just a feeling that I have that I am not sure and I need to resolve it within myself.

Perhaps I will have a friend order a pattern or two of mine from these places and I can see first hand what is going on. That is probably the best way to know for sure.

But until then, I will be finishing up things on this side and getting everything to them as requested.

I also did a final proof on the pattern for the skating pond, as I am going to spend today printing the 72 copies needed for the first order. I have been cutting the figures in between things and that is going well. I also heard back from the laser guy with the quote on the revised set of figures and it looks like if things get out of hand and I need to have a lot of them cut, I can still do so through him and make a profit. That is key for me. I have hopes of making a side business of providing these kits and wood surfaces for the painters and if I am not doing the actual production work myself, it will allow me to do many designs at once without finding myself chained to the scroll saw cutting the same shape over and over and over again. I can keep designing and keep growing my business that way.

So many avenues to consider! The trick is getting them all coordinated and working smoothly so I still have time to develop new things and design. I need to improve on marketing, which will be my next step in this process. One step at a time, I suppose.

So that is it for today. I certainly have enough to keep myself busy and out of trouble. I hope you all have a great day and stay cool.

Have a good one.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing Patterns*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a sunny and hazy day. Although the sun was just rising, I already could tell it was going to be a hot day. Yesterday was probably one of the warmest days of the year here so far. It was sticky and still and slightly uncomfortable. I spent as much time as I could out on the small deck with Pancakes, my kitty, as it was slightly cooler there, but I didn't have a lot of things that I could do outside, as I needed to do work on my computer. So I sucked it up and continued on.
> 
> Unlike when I lived in the Chicago area where everyone had air conditioning, very few people do here. I remember my first summer here in Nova Scotia I was practically horrified to learn that no one that I met even owned a small window unit, let along have central air. Only a few businesses were equip to deal with these warmer days in the way I was used to.
> 
> But this is my seventh summer here, and I have come to learn that having air conditioning is for the most part unnecessary. With living so close to the ocean, the air always seems pleasantly cool and there is usually a nice breeze flowing. The temperature rarely really gets what I will call 'hot' and I even found myself somewhat missing those broiling summer temperatures. (Only somewhat!) One other good thing about the climate here is that no matter how warm it seems to get during the day, as soon as the sun sets it cools down a great deal. There is rarely an evening when it stays uncomfortably warm and it at least gives you a break from the daytime heat.
> 
> But being so warm this early in the morning is a sure sign that it will be a hot day. I am trying to think if there is some sort of work that I can do that I can take with me and head outdoors for a bit, but I am in the middle of doing some things on the computer and that would make it impossible. I could probably bring some painting and go somewhere, but I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of tasks that needed to be worked on. I heard back from the catalog wholesaler and they are accepting 28 new designs for their next issues. Of course we were happy with this, as it was just about everything that we had submitted. I needed to compile the specifications for each of the patterns, as well as submit the high resolution pictures for print. Many of the products had three or four views.
> 
> As I get better with Photoshop, I seem to get pickier about the pictures that I take and submit. After all, the picture is what is going to sell the item, so making sure that it is good is really important. In my spare time I read up on things and watch some of the hundreds of tutorials that Adobe and other sites have for Photoshop and I must say that I have learned quite a bit from them. I see the photography getting better and better on our things and I can usually tell pretty quickly which adjustments are needed from a raw photo to make it look decent. Keith is learning too and his own photography is getting quite good. This helps me out for obvious reasons.
> 
> As I get better though, as with most things, I want to go back and pick at the photographs that I already had 'finished'. Many of the new patterns that we are sending are already on our site, and the photographs are done quite nicely. As I am compiling the files to send to the wholesaler however, I am seeing additional adjustments that could be made here and there and start playing with each picture. It seems the more that I know how to do, the harder it is for me to leave them alone. I can quickly see how this is becoming a curse. There comes a point where I just need to say enough is enough and call it finished. I sometimes struggle with finding that point.
> 
> In between that, I was receiving several emails from the wholesaler regarding our patterns. I had discussed in an earlier blog how they somewhat reformatted them for their own distribution. I wasn't thrilled with this, but as long as it was only minor changes, I came to the conclusion that it was acceptable. But now I find that their art department is using versions of the software that is several years old and looking for easier ways to convert the patterns from the PDF files I supply them with so that that can make changes easier. I am not sure that I am thrilled at this. After all, I take great care to make the patterns look how I want them to look and I am not sure what the final product looks like to their customers. In the past, they had assured me that the changes were minor, and I pretty much took their word. But there is something in the back of my mind that doesn't like that they are looking to make enough changes to the point of them having as difficult time as they are doing so. It just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> After several emails back and forth (they only deal with emails) my partner and I have come to the conclusion that we have more knowledge of making these patterns then their art department does. And that is somewhat scary.
> 
> I have always loved computers and have been a self motivator and used the resources that Adobe has offered regarding their software, as well as attended a couple of classes when I lived in Chicago on using their products. I even subscribed to their online training for a couple of years which at the time cost approximately $300 for a year of access to their video tutorials for whichever products you selected. I have also purchased the 'Classroom in a Book' series for several of the programs I used and have a decent grasp on the parts of the software that I use in my everyday designing. I am always up for learning more on computers and enjoy both the challenges that it brings and also the satisfaction of figuring things out.
> 
> This is also an asset as far as working with the magazine goes. I find that the least amount of changes that our designs need to go through from the time they leave our place here until the time they are published, the better. Every time a file is changed, it introduces another chance for an error to occur. Keeping up with the technology of the magazine publishers has been a great motivator and even though in some respects they are ahead, in most we are right there in the running.
> 
> We are finding, however, that our knowledge in these program somewhat exceeds the knowledge of those who work with many of the companies that we deal with. We find that we are occasionally asked to 'dumb down' our patterns for them and as I stated earlier, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. Besides the increased chances for error, we kind of feel that with the percentage that they are making off of our patterns, we shouldn't have to customize them to each and every company only to make it easier for them to pick them apart. I find that it makes me uneasy.
> 
> Here come my control issues rearing their ugly heads again . . .
> 
> I suppose I could be making too big a deal of it. After all, they say that they are only minor changes in formatting. But the way I look at it, I do things the way I do them because I think that is the best way to present things. Otherwise I would do things differently. I just don't want a customer receiving one of my patterns from somewhere else and thinking "Boy, this is poopie the way it is shown."
> 
> Who knows, though. It may be changed for the better. I suppose that I need to keep an open mind. There is just a feeling that I have that I am not sure and I need to resolve it within myself.
> 
> Perhaps I will have a friend order a pattern or two of mine from these places and I can see first hand what is going on. That is probably the best way to know for sure.
> 
> But until then, I will be finishing up things on this side and getting everything to them as requested.
> 
> I also did a final proof on the pattern for the skating pond, as I am going to spend today printing the 72 copies needed for the first order. I have been cutting the figures in between things and that is going well. I also heard back from the laser guy with the quote on the revised set of figures and it looks like if things get out of hand and I need to have a lot of them cut, I can still do so through him and make a profit. That is key for me. I have hopes of making a side business of providing these kits and wood surfaces for the painters and if I am not doing the actual production work myself, it will allow me to do many designs at once without finding myself chained to the scroll saw cutting the same shape over and over and over again. I can keep designing and keep growing my business that way.
> 
> So many avenues to consider! The trick is getting them all coordinated and working smoothly so I still have time to develop new things and design. I need to improve on marketing, which will be my next step in this process. One step at a time, I suppose.
> 
> So that is it for today. I certainly have enough to keep myself busy and out of trouble. I hope you all have a great day and stay cool.
> 
> Have a good one.


I thought the point of having things sent in pdf format was that they couldn't be changed. Like you I am doubtful they know what they are doing. Personally I would insist on the final say as to what goes out in my name. Including a veto on anything I didn't like.

As for the weather, sounds like the UK. We don't bother with AC in our houses either.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing Patterns*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a sunny and hazy day. Although the sun was just rising, I already could tell it was going to be a hot day. Yesterday was probably one of the warmest days of the year here so far. It was sticky and still and slightly uncomfortable. I spent as much time as I could out on the small deck with Pancakes, my kitty, as it was slightly cooler there, but I didn't have a lot of things that I could do outside, as I needed to do work on my computer. So I sucked it up and continued on.
> 
> Unlike when I lived in the Chicago area where everyone had air conditioning, very few people do here. I remember my first summer here in Nova Scotia I was practically horrified to learn that no one that I met even owned a small window unit, let along have central air. Only a few businesses were equip to deal with these warmer days in the way I was used to.
> 
> But this is my seventh summer here, and I have come to learn that having air conditioning is for the most part unnecessary. With living so close to the ocean, the air always seems pleasantly cool and there is usually a nice breeze flowing. The temperature rarely really gets what I will call 'hot' and I even found myself somewhat missing those broiling summer temperatures. (Only somewhat!) One other good thing about the climate here is that no matter how warm it seems to get during the day, as soon as the sun sets it cools down a great deal. There is rarely an evening when it stays uncomfortably warm and it at least gives you a break from the daytime heat.
> 
> But being so warm this early in the morning is a sure sign that it will be a hot day. I am trying to think if there is some sort of work that I can do that I can take with me and head outdoors for a bit, but I am in the middle of doing some things on the computer and that would make it impossible. I could probably bring some painting and go somewhere, but I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of tasks that needed to be worked on. I heard back from the catalog wholesaler and they are accepting 28 new designs for their next issues. Of course we were happy with this, as it was just about everything that we had submitted. I needed to compile the specifications for each of the patterns, as well as submit the high resolution pictures for print. Many of the products had three or four views.
> 
> As I get better with Photoshop, I seem to get pickier about the pictures that I take and submit. After all, the picture is what is going to sell the item, so making sure that it is good is really important. In my spare time I read up on things and watch some of the hundreds of tutorials that Adobe and other sites have for Photoshop and I must say that I have learned quite a bit from them. I see the photography getting better and better on our things and I can usually tell pretty quickly which adjustments are needed from a raw photo to make it look decent. Keith is learning too and his own photography is getting quite good. This helps me out for obvious reasons.
> 
> As I get better though, as with most things, I want to go back and pick at the photographs that I already had 'finished'. Many of the new patterns that we are sending are already on our site, and the photographs are done quite nicely. As I am compiling the files to send to the wholesaler however, I am seeing additional adjustments that could be made here and there and start playing with each picture. It seems the more that I know how to do, the harder it is for me to leave them alone. I can quickly see how this is becoming a curse. There comes a point where I just need to say enough is enough and call it finished. I sometimes struggle with finding that point.
> 
> In between that, I was receiving several emails from the wholesaler regarding our patterns. I had discussed in an earlier blog how they somewhat reformatted them for their own distribution. I wasn't thrilled with this, but as long as it was only minor changes, I came to the conclusion that it was acceptable. But now I find that their art department is using versions of the software that is several years old and looking for easier ways to convert the patterns from the PDF files I supply them with so that that can make changes easier. I am not sure that I am thrilled at this. After all, I take great care to make the patterns look how I want them to look and I am not sure what the final product looks like to their customers. In the past, they had assured me that the changes were minor, and I pretty much took their word. But there is something in the back of my mind that doesn't like that they are looking to make enough changes to the point of them having as difficult time as they are doing so. It just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> After several emails back and forth (they only deal with emails) my partner and I have come to the conclusion that we have more knowledge of making these patterns then their art department does. And that is somewhat scary.
> 
> I have always loved computers and have been a self motivator and used the resources that Adobe has offered regarding their software, as well as attended a couple of classes when I lived in Chicago on using their products. I even subscribed to their online training for a couple of years which at the time cost approximately $300 for a year of access to their video tutorials for whichever products you selected. I have also purchased the 'Classroom in a Book' series for several of the programs I used and have a decent grasp on the parts of the software that I use in my everyday designing. I am always up for learning more on computers and enjoy both the challenges that it brings and also the satisfaction of figuring things out.
> 
> This is also an asset as far as working with the magazine goes. I find that the least amount of changes that our designs need to go through from the time they leave our place here until the time they are published, the better. Every time a file is changed, it introduces another chance for an error to occur. Keeping up with the technology of the magazine publishers has been a great motivator and even though in some respects they are ahead, in most we are right there in the running.
> 
> We are finding, however, that our knowledge in these program somewhat exceeds the knowledge of those who work with many of the companies that we deal with. We find that we are occasionally asked to 'dumb down' our patterns for them and as I stated earlier, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. Besides the increased chances for error, we kind of feel that with the percentage that they are making off of our patterns, we shouldn't have to customize them to each and every company only to make it easier for them to pick them apart. I find that it makes me uneasy.
> 
> Here come my control issues rearing their ugly heads again . . .
> 
> I suppose I could be making too big a deal of it. After all, they say that they are only minor changes in formatting. But the way I look at it, I do things the way I do them because I think that is the best way to present things. Otherwise I would do things differently. I just don't want a customer receiving one of my patterns from somewhere else and thinking "Boy, this is poopie the way it is shown."
> 
> Who knows, though. It may be changed for the better. I suppose that I need to keep an open mind. There is just a feeling that I have that I am not sure and I need to resolve it within myself.
> 
> Perhaps I will have a friend order a pattern or two of mine from these places and I can see first hand what is going on. That is probably the best way to know for sure.
> 
> But until then, I will be finishing up things on this side and getting everything to them as requested.
> 
> I also did a final proof on the pattern for the skating pond, as I am going to spend today printing the 72 copies needed for the first order. I have been cutting the figures in between things and that is going well. I also heard back from the laser guy with the quote on the revised set of figures and it looks like if things get out of hand and I need to have a lot of them cut, I can still do so through him and make a profit. That is key for me. I have hopes of making a side business of providing these kits and wood surfaces for the painters and if I am not doing the actual production work myself, it will allow me to do many designs at once without finding myself chained to the scroll saw cutting the same shape over and over and over again. I can keep designing and keep growing my business that way.
> 
> So many avenues to consider! The trick is getting them all coordinated and working smoothly so I still have time to develop new things and design. I need to improve on marketing, which will be my next step in this process. One step at a time, I suppose.
> 
> So that is it for today. I certainly have enough to keep myself busy and out of trouble. I hope you all have a great day and stay cool.
> 
> Have a good one.


Martyn, you are absolutely correct. That is the point and there are many security features that you can put on the files also that will help protect the content from being changed. Again, it is one of those situations where I am being nudged just a little bit at a time. Funny how that happens, isn't it? I agree that I need to actually see what is being given to the customer to feel completely comfortable with things. I had asked before when this started last year and I never received copies. I thought about it from time to time but I never really followed up on it (my bad!) I think it is time to do so and see what is going on, or I will have no one to blame but myself. :/

Sheila


----------



## Transition

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing Patterns*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a sunny and hazy day. Although the sun was just rising, I already could tell it was going to be a hot day. Yesterday was probably one of the warmest days of the year here so far. It was sticky and still and slightly uncomfortable. I spent as much time as I could out on the small deck with Pancakes, my kitty, as it was slightly cooler there, but I didn't have a lot of things that I could do outside, as I needed to do work on my computer. So I sucked it up and continued on.
> 
> Unlike when I lived in the Chicago area where everyone had air conditioning, very few people do here. I remember my first summer here in Nova Scotia I was practically horrified to learn that no one that I met even owned a small window unit, let along have central air. Only a few businesses were equip to deal with these warmer days in the way I was used to.
> 
> But this is my seventh summer here, and I have come to learn that having air conditioning is for the most part unnecessary. With living so close to the ocean, the air always seems pleasantly cool and there is usually a nice breeze flowing. The temperature rarely really gets what I will call 'hot' and I even found myself somewhat missing those broiling summer temperatures. (Only somewhat!) One other good thing about the climate here is that no matter how warm it seems to get during the day, as soon as the sun sets it cools down a great deal. There is rarely an evening when it stays uncomfortably warm and it at least gives you a break from the daytime heat.
> 
> But being so warm this early in the morning is a sure sign that it will be a hot day. I am trying to think if there is some sort of work that I can do that I can take with me and head outdoors for a bit, but I am in the middle of doing some things on the computer and that would make it impossible. I could probably bring some painting and go somewhere, but I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of tasks that needed to be worked on. I heard back from the catalog wholesaler and they are accepting 28 new designs for their next issues. Of course we were happy with this, as it was just about everything that we had submitted. I needed to compile the specifications for each of the patterns, as well as submit the high resolution pictures for print. Many of the products had three or four views.
> 
> As I get better with Photoshop, I seem to get pickier about the pictures that I take and submit. After all, the picture is what is going to sell the item, so making sure that it is good is really important. In my spare time I read up on things and watch some of the hundreds of tutorials that Adobe and other sites have for Photoshop and I must say that I have learned quite a bit from them. I see the photography getting better and better on our things and I can usually tell pretty quickly which adjustments are needed from a raw photo to make it look decent. Keith is learning too and his own photography is getting quite good. This helps me out for obvious reasons.
> 
> As I get better though, as with most things, I want to go back and pick at the photographs that I already had 'finished'. Many of the new patterns that we are sending are already on our site, and the photographs are done quite nicely. As I am compiling the files to send to the wholesaler however, I am seeing additional adjustments that could be made here and there and start playing with each picture. It seems the more that I know how to do, the harder it is for me to leave them alone. I can quickly see how this is becoming a curse. There comes a point where I just need to say enough is enough and call it finished. I sometimes struggle with finding that point.
> 
> In between that, I was receiving several emails from the wholesaler regarding our patterns. I had discussed in an earlier blog how they somewhat reformatted them for their own distribution. I wasn't thrilled with this, but as long as it was only minor changes, I came to the conclusion that it was acceptable. But now I find that their art department is using versions of the software that is several years old and looking for easier ways to convert the patterns from the PDF files I supply them with so that that can make changes easier. I am not sure that I am thrilled at this. After all, I take great care to make the patterns look how I want them to look and I am not sure what the final product looks like to their customers. In the past, they had assured me that the changes were minor, and I pretty much took their word. But there is something in the back of my mind that doesn't like that they are looking to make enough changes to the point of them having as difficult time as they are doing so. It just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> After several emails back and forth (they only deal with emails) my partner and I have come to the conclusion that we have more knowledge of making these patterns then their art department does. And that is somewhat scary.
> 
> I have always loved computers and have been a self motivator and used the resources that Adobe has offered regarding their software, as well as attended a couple of classes when I lived in Chicago on using their products. I even subscribed to their online training for a couple of years which at the time cost approximately $300 for a year of access to their video tutorials for whichever products you selected. I have also purchased the 'Classroom in a Book' series for several of the programs I used and have a decent grasp on the parts of the software that I use in my everyday designing. I am always up for learning more on computers and enjoy both the challenges that it brings and also the satisfaction of figuring things out.
> 
> This is also an asset as far as working with the magazine goes. I find that the least amount of changes that our designs need to go through from the time they leave our place here until the time they are published, the better. Every time a file is changed, it introduces another chance for an error to occur. Keeping up with the technology of the magazine publishers has been a great motivator and even though in some respects they are ahead, in most we are right there in the running.
> 
> We are finding, however, that our knowledge in these program somewhat exceeds the knowledge of those who work with many of the companies that we deal with. We find that we are occasionally asked to 'dumb down' our patterns for them and as I stated earlier, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. Besides the increased chances for error, we kind of feel that with the percentage that they are making off of our patterns, we shouldn't have to customize them to each and every company only to make it easier for them to pick them apart. I find that it makes me uneasy.
> 
> Here come my control issues rearing their ugly heads again . . .
> 
> I suppose I could be making too big a deal of it. After all, they say that they are only minor changes in formatting. But the way I look at it, I do things the way I do them because I think that is the best way to present things. Otherwise I would do things differently. I just don't want a customer receiving one of my patterns from somewhere else and thinking "Boy, this is poopie the way it is shown."
> 
> Who knows, though. It may be changed for the better. I suppose that I need to keep an open mind. There is just a feeling that I have that I am not sure and I need to resolve it within myself.
> 
> Perhaps I will have a friend order a pattern or two of mine from these places and I can see first hand what is going on. That is probably the best way to know for sure.
> 
> But until then, I will be finishing up things on this side and getting everything to them as requested.
> 
> I also did a final proof on the pattern for the skating pond, as I am going to spend today printing the 72 copies needed for the first order. I have been cutting the figures in between things and that is going well. I also heard back from the laser guy with the quote on the revised set of figures and it looks like if things get out of hand and I need to have a lot of them cut, I can still do so through him and make a profit. That is key for me. I have hopes of making a side business of providing these kits and wood surfaces for the painters and if I am not doing the actual production work myself, it will allow me to do many designs at once without finding myself chained to the scroll saw cutting the same shape over and over and over again. I can keep designing and keep growing my business that way.
> 
> So many avenues to consider! The trick is getting them all coordinated and working smoothly so I still have time to develop new things and design. I need to improve on marketing, which will be my next step in this process. One step at a time, I suppose.
> 
> So that is it for today. I certainly have enough to keep myself busy and out of trouble. I hope you all have a great day and stay cool.
> 
> Have a good one.


I'm new to your blog so I don't know all the details, and could be completely misunderstanding , but…

Regarding your patterns, you could market them as "signature" scrollgirl patterns, each modelled on a piece that you have created. Changes would mean that they would no longer be "signature" pieces.

And maybe create a "line" of patterns (e.g. here is my 2011 Halloween line).

You could also have beginner, experienced, and advanced levels. "Dumbing down" your patterns doesn't mean that they have to be less beautiful. And beginner level patterns might mean that they are enjoyed by a larger audience (more $$ for you).

If you approach a project knowing that you are going to make say for 2011 "a Landry signature pattern in the Halloween line with three degrees of difficulty" might solve some problems:

*You set the expectation that they are unique, unchangeable patterns.

*You satisfy the need for simpler patterns, but also keep the artistic integrity as the design is part of the concept. The Landry 2011 Halloween pattern level 1, even if sold seperately, implies a level 2 or 3, although any "packaging" should explicitly say that there are a three levels.

*You save yourself time and aggravation as you are satisfying needs in the planning stage, versus making changes down the line.

Just some thoughts. Hope they help…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing Patterns*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a sunny and hazy day. Although the sun was just rising, I already could tell it was going to be a hot day. Yesterday was probably one of the warmest days of the year here so far. It was sticky and still and slightly uncomfortable. I spent as much time as I could out on the small deck with Pancakes, my kitty, as it was slightly cooler there, but I didn't have a lot of things that I could do outside, as I needed to do work on my computer. So I sucked it up and continued on.
> 
> Unlike when I lived in the Chicago area where everyone had air conditioning, very few people do here. I remember my first summer here in Nova Scotia I was practically horrified to learn that no one that I met even owned a small window unit, let along have central air. Only a few businesses were equip to deal with these warmer days in the way I was used to.
> 
> But this is my seventh summer here, and I have come to learn that having air conditioning is for the most part unnecessary. With living so close to the ocean, the air always seems pleasantly cool and there is usually a nice breeze flowing. The temperature rarely really gets what I will call 'hot' and I even found myself somewhat missing those broiling summer temperatures. (Only somewhat!) One other good thing about the climate here is that no matter how warm it seems to get during the day, as soon as the sun sets it cools down a great deal. There is rarely an evening when it stays uncomfortably warm and it at least gives you a break from the daytime heat.
> 
> But being so warm this early in the morning is a sure sign that it will be a hot day. I am trying to think if there is some sort of work that I can do that I can take with me and head outdoors for a bit, but I am in the middle of doing some things on the computer and that would make it impossible. I could probably bring some painting and go somewhere, but I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of tasks that needed to be worked on. I heard back from the catalog wholesaler and they are accepting 28 new designs for their next issues. Of course we were happy with this, as it was just about everything that we had submitted. I needed to compile the specifications for each of the patterns, as well as submit the high resolution pictures for print. Many of the products had three or four views.
> 
> As I get better with Photoshop, I seem to get pickier about the pictures that I take and submit. After all, the picture is what is going to sell the item, so making sure that it is good is really important. In my spare time I read up on things and watch some of the hundreds of tutorials that Adobe and other sites have for Photoshop and I must say that I have learned quite a bit from them. I see the photography getting better and better on our things and I can usually tell pretty quickly which adjustments are needed from a raw photo to make it look decent. Keith is learning too and his own photography is getting quite good. This helps me out for obvious reasons.
> 
> As I get better though, as with most things, I want to go back and pick at the photographs that I already had 'finished'. Many of the new patterns that we are sending are already on our site, and the photographs are done quite nicely. As I am compiling the files to send to the wholesaler however, I am seeing additional adjustments that could be made here and there and start playing with each picture. It seems the more that I know how to do, the harder it is for me to leave them alone. I can quickly see how this is becoming a curse. There comes a point where I just need to say enough is enough and call it finished. I sometimes struggle with finding that point.
> 
> In between that, I was receiving several emails from the wholesaler regarding our patterns. I had discussed in an earlier blog how they somewhat reformatted them for their own distribution. I wasn't thrilled with this, but as long as it was only minor changes, I came to the conclusion that it was acceptable. But now I find that their art department is using versions of the software that is several years old and looking for easier ways to convert the patterns from the PDF files I supply them with so that that can make changes easier. I am not sure that I am thrilled at this. After all, I take great care to make the patterns look how I want them to look and I am not sure what the final product looks like to their customers. In the past, they had assured me that the changes were minor, and I pretty much took their word. But there is something in the back of my mind that doesn't like that they are looking to make enough changes to the point of them having as difficult time as they are doing so. It just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> After several emails back and forth (they only deal with emails) my partner and I have come to the conclusion that we have more knowledge of making these patterns then their art department does. And that is somewhat scary.
> 
> I have always loved computers and have been a self motivator and used the resources that Adobe has offered regarding their software, as well as attended a couple of classes when I lived in Chicago on using their products. I even subscribed to their online training for a couple of years which at the time cost approximately $300 for a year of access to their video tutorials for whichever products you selected. I have also purchased the 'Classroom in a Book' series for several of the programs I used and have a decent grasp on the parts of the software that I use in my everyday designing. I am always up for learning more on computers and enjoy both the challenges that it brings and also the satisfaction of figuring things out.
> 
> This is also an asset as far as working with the magazine goes. I find that the least amount of changes that our designs need to go through from the time they leave our place here until the time they are published, the better. Every time a file is changed, it introduces another chance for an error to occur. Keeping up with the technology of the magazine publishers has been a great motivator and even though in some respects they are ahead, in most we are right there in the running.
> 
> We are finding, however, that our knowledge in these program somewhat exceeds the knowledge of those who work with many of the companies that we deal with. We find that we are occasionally asked to 'dumb down' our patterns for them and as I stated earlier, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. Besides the increased chances for error, we kind of feel that with the percentage that they are making off of our patterns, we shouldn't have to customize them to each and every company only to make it easier for them to pick them apart. I find that it makes me uneasy.
> 
> Here come my control issues rearing their ugly heads again . . .
> 
> I suppose I could be making too big a deal of it. After all, they say that they are only minor changes in formatting. But the way I look at it, I do things the way I do them because I think that is the best way to present things. Otherwise I would do things differently. I just don't want a customer receiving one of my patterns from somewhere else and thinking "Boy, this is poopie the way it is shown."
> 
> Who knows, though. It may be changed for the better. I suppose that I need to keep an open mind. There is just a feeling that I have that I am not sure and I need to resolve it within myself.
> 
> Perhaps I will have a friend order a pattern or two of mine from these places and I can see first hand what is going on. That is probably the best way to know for sure.
> 
> But until then, I will be finishing up things on this side and getting everything to them as requested.
> 
> I also did a final proof on the pattern for the skating pond, as I am going to spend today printing the 72 copies needed for the first order. I have been cutting the figures in between things and that is going well. I also heard back from the laser guy with the quote on the revised set of figures and it looks like if things get out of hand and I need to have a lot of them cut, I can still do so through him and make a profit. That is key for me. I have hopes of making a side business of providing these kits and wood surfaces for the painters and if I am not doing the actual production work myself, it will allow me to do many designs at once without finding myself chained to the scroll saw cutting the same shape over and over and over again. I can keep designing and keep growing my business that way.
> 
> So many avenues to consider! The trick is getting them all coordinated and working smoothly so I still have time to develop new things and design. I need to improve on marketing, which will be my next step in this process. One step at a time, I suppose.
> 
> So that is it for today. I certainly have enough to keep myself busy and out of trouble. I hope you all have a great day and stay cool.
> 
> Have a good one.


Hi, Andrew:
I am happy that you are enjoying my blog. I probably should have restated some of the basic things that I had mentioned previously. The companies don't really 'change' the actual pattern or the design, they just change formatting and set up so that the patterns they sell include their own company information on them. But in the process of doing this, sometimes things get messed up or left out. Most designers (I believe) supply photocopies of patterns for them to sell. I do my patterns a bit differently then most, using vector graphics for the line work as well as color pictures, which I don't think many others use either.

Dividing them would make some things simpler, but I already have approximately 500 patterns on the market and going back to reformat them all in that way wouldn't quite work. I will think about what you suggested for future designs though, as the ideas are really good.

I appreciate your thoughts and ideas very much.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*And Now For Something Completely Different*

Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.

Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.

Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.

Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.

But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.

Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.

With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.

I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.

I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.

I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.

So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.

Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.

I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.

"If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


I hear you loud and clear on today's blog, Sheila. 
If I were to chip carve all day long, every day, it would be mundane and lose its interest for me. 
Making designs/patterns, doing website work, and planning how to help my members become better chip carvers is what really spurs me on.
Together with you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


I think that it is one of the great parts of having your own business. While some look at it as overwhelming, others like me thrive on it. It is so much more than drawing and cutting! Every aspect is a joy and exciting it its own way! That is why I work so hard to keep it going. It truly fill my life with happiness. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


It is truly a blessing when you are able to do what you love. I noticed years ago that it is people who love their jobs that are truly successful at what they do. Success may not always translate to riches, but in life, money is not always everything. Personal satisfaction means so much more.
I was a mechanic for years before I broke my back. I have met so many mechanics who expressed how much they hated their jobs. I couldn't figure out why they went into the field if they hated it so much. I loved turning wrenches. Each job was a new challenge and no two engines or vehicles were identical. Each had it's on personality. The only thing that kept them the same were some rules in mechanics and science (long explanation, detailed explanations of the science behind internal combustion engines is something I could go on for hours about). My favorite things to do was to build engines to get power out of them that was originally not being untilized. I thoroughly enjoyed my work.
I'm sorry. Got off topic there. 
I agree though. It is highly possible to love what you do. That isn't to say you'll love every day of it. Life throws curve balls. If you truly love what you do though (and it is clear that you do) then you are truly blessed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


And I am!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


I can add something that time is what the trend will be in our lives. I tend to change and be different when there is a new vision that challenge me. But of course the inspiration plus the stimulus will make you divert to a different angle. This is clearly shown on your previous works. Different works in a different time. We can surely see the next project in our vision but as time goes on… a change may come.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


Its good to see you back on an even keel, Sheila. Running your own business is a courageous enterprise which I don't think I would be up to. I think people generally see the independence and satisfaction that it can bring and ignore the hard work and the putting your lively-hood 'on the line' aspects.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


i am also blessed with having a job i love, i work in a garden centre and gardening is one of my passions, i also love the scroll saw, lathe and painting and through doing these pastimes and jobs i have met a wide variety of people, most of them really helpful and some of them really go beyond the call of duty (sound familiar sheila), so i am more than happy with my little lot and i'm pleased you are too.

It also helps when you have a supporting partner too, makes life a lot easier.

steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Now For Something Completely Different*
> 
> Part of the reason that I like my job so much is that there are so many different aspects involved in the day to day activity of it, it never seems mundane or boring. Sure, it would be great if I could just scroll saw all the time and not have to worry about anything else, but I think that after a while, even that would lose its luster and not be much fun.
> 
> Having a job that is fun and exciting is something that everyone wants and few people have. We have all heard the saying "It isn't work when you love your job" and I am one who can honestly say that that is true. There is rarely a day that goes by that doesn't involve my work in some form or another and more often than not, my work or work related tasks seem to encompass a good part of my day. I suppose you can say that it is probably one of the main focuses of my life.
> 
> Is this type of job for everyone? I don't think so. I believe that things are working out the way they are in part because it is a good time in my life to be so involved in my business. My kids are grown. My own oats are sown. It is a time when I am settling down and able to spend the time I need to on developing my business. It wasn't always this way, but things have worked out so that I have the time to really pursue things and stay focused.
> 
> Many people on the forums say that if they had to do woodworking as a job, it would take the fun out of it. I can easily understand how that can happen, as the day to day work of doing production can be something that can easily lose its charm.
> 
> But for myself, I find that designing and running the business fills up my day with so many different things that I rarely get tired of doing one particular task, as there is a variety of other things that await me when I am finished with the current thing that I am working on. Between the drawing, computer work, web site, wholesalers, magazines, shop time, office work and customers there is a wide array of things that keep me busy and happy and out of trouble.
> 
> Even when things are a little rough, like negotiation with the wholesalers or working with some other companies and deciding on how to do things, we always seem to come to a working resolution and then I move on to something else that awaits. Although I find these negotiations to be a bit of a challenge, when things are resolved and everyone is satisfied, it brings a good sense of accomplishment.
> 
> With the catalog stuff for the most part behind me, I was looking for something different to bridge things over and give me a little break from scroll saw patterns. Yesterday I finished getting all the high resolution pictures to my wholesaler and I wasn't quite ready to take a full jump back into designing scroll work yet. This happens sometimes, and it doesn't bother me because it usually lasts only a couple of days and I find that getting away and doing something completely different is a good way to fill in the gap and still allow me to be creative.
> 
> I have the scroll saw class coming up, and I am thrilled at the responses that I have received so far from everyone. I am getting to roll ahead with it and should be posting the next blog on it sometime today. I also want to answer the many personal messages that were sent to me regarding the class and what it will involve. That will take a good chunk out of my day.
> 
> I am also changing gears in the designing department and I am in the process of designing a new painting pattern that I want to add on my site and possibly offer to The Artists Club for wholesaling. As many of you know, painting is another love of mine and I also thoroughly enjoy creating fun projects for the painting crowd. I find that there is a lot of cross over between the two areas of scroll sawing and painting and there are probably just as many 'scrollers who love to paint' as there are 'painters who love to scroll.' After all, that is how I got involved in scrolling. I like decorative painting and I learned to cut my own pieces so I wouldn't have to depend on buying them from others. This allowed me the flexibility of changing the designs to my own liking.
> 
> I have the two large snowflake pieces that I am supplying for Monika Brint that are going to be published in the next couple of months. Between that and the little skating pond set, I hope to open a few new doors both in designing and distribution to the painting world. I want to have other things available by the time that those items are in the market so that any new customers I gain from these ventures will recognize me as a new source and hopefully return again later.
> 
> So for the next day or so, I am going to be finishing the latest design that I am working on. I was going to give you a teaser of it here, but I am just kind of getting rolling on it and I will hopefully have it done in the next couple days and you will get to see it then. It is kind of silly and fun and of course out of season, but I like how it is coming out so far and I am having a great time planning and seeing it come to be.
> 
> Variety is a wonderful thing. Being diverse not only helps your own creativity, but it also helps a business grow and prosper. That way if one aspect of the business is slow, then there are other ways that it can still be prosperous and lucrative. Not to mention it make life really FUN! As a designer, it also keeps me fresh and helps me from getting bored or stale with my designs. So many times I am asked how I keep coming up with so many different and new designs. If you all could only have a peek into my little book that I write ideas in or see into my mind for a moment you will understand that I will in all probability never live long enough to make everything I want to. Usually, as I am working on one thing, I am thinking about ten others. As a designer, I consider that a great gift. And following through with different things and mixing things up a bit always leaves me longing to do more and more.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be able to make that work for me.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau


Some days *I* feel like I am not up to it! LOL All kidding aside, I do think that lots of people underestimate what is involved in the day-to-day activities. It does make life interesting though. And having someone support you is also a plus, if not a necessity. I am certain that is why these past two years have been so productive for me. I have said many times 'no man (woman) is an island' and that is a clear example of how true that saying is!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*What Happened to Friday? I Blinked and it Was Gone!*

Yesterday kind of slipped by me and I never touched a paint brush. I am not complaining (well . . . sorta) but it was just one of those things. At lease when I put down my keyboard from my computer, which was after 11pm, I felt as if I accomplished some important things.

We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup. Even though that some days I can neatly go down my list and check things off in the process, more often than not other things come up that I either didn't realize needed to be done or for some reason or another have been moved up the list.

Time management can be one of my biggest challenges.

I spent the morning going through mail and answering messages. I do enjoy that because it allows me to personally interact with friends and colleagues and customers. I had gotten behind a bit though, as I do sometimes, and it took the better part of the morning to pare down my email box. I also had to prepare a couple of orders to send out. That just about took care of the morning.

The next thing was to go to the post office and do some errands. I came back and had lunch and it was nearly 2pm. I was going to spend the afternoon painting, but I still had to put a couple of patterns into packet form so we could update the site. I suppose that is one of the good things about having a partner - it sometimes help you keep on track and moving along doing the things you should be doing. He had been working most of the week on his next items and he finished all his pattern packets for his own new stuff. He also loaded the new products up on the site (his and mine) and was just waiting for me to finish my packets until he activated them. So the ball was in my court to keep moving on my own stuff and get those packets done. Even though I wanted to paint, I realized that this should be done first and changed gears to get it done. Now it is behind me and I feel much better. One less thing I need to think about anyway.

After dinner I wanted to get the next blog up for the class. I want to be sure that people had time to find blades and get supplies that they may need to get started and with the weekend coming up, I wanted to be sure that the information was there for them. So I spent the rest of the evening working on that.

I had mentioned that I always seem to learn something new when I teach and this has been no different. Already I have had to learn new computer stuff in order to figure out how to get the patterns I am drawing to the class participants in the easiest way. There are several options that I have, but I was trying to find the best ones to use.

I have provided the class with a scroll saw blade chart which is a guideline of several different types of blades and suggestions for using them. in the past, I emailed this to customers upon request via a link on my site. It is in a PDF format and not a JPEG, so I was unable to upload it here without it blasting on the page. I figured out how to use Google Docs and link to it on the blog so that it will be there for everyone to download if they desired. The link looks much neater in the blog too and it worked fine doing it that way. I just needed to figure out how it worked and made sure things were correct. We are updating the site soon, and I am thinking of adding a sub-page on my Free Stuff page as a place to keep all the documents, patterns and articles that I will be using in the course of the class. After all, it doesn't hurt to bring more people to my site instead of just a server so that they can see all I have to offer there. Business-wise that would be the best thing to do.

In preparing the blog for the class, I find that there will be a lot of stuff covered. That is actually good, because we aren't on any restrictions with time, numbers of lessons, etc. I can see this class taking several weeks to complete, but with the summer here and everyone having other things to do, that is fine. Slow and steady is the goal here. After all - I still have lots that I need to accomplish in between lessons.

I received my formal purchase order for the 72 sets of skating pond figures yesterday also. It probably sounds silly, but I was kind of excited about it. After more than a year of working on it, it finally became a reality that I would be able to wholesale it properly to the right audience. I had just ordered the custom zip bags I needed in order to package the sets when I received the purchase order via email. Now all I need to do is cut them, which will occur over the next week. It will be a big relief to send that box on its way, for sure.

So that, my friends, filled the day. Today I will continue to do some site updates and also cut some of the pond figures. Oh, and I will try to paint, too. It is raining out so there is no chance of me being distracted by the beach or anything like that. It is a quiet and gentle rain and really is kind of nice. It will make it much easier to stay focused.

If you haven't checked out the class, here is the link to it - Scrollsaw Online Class. Even if you don't join in and actively participate, it may be fun to just come and see.

I wish you all a happy Saturday. Have fun and be creative and make something special.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *What Happened to Friday? I Blinked and it Was Gone!*
> 
> Yesterday kind of slipped by me and I never touched a paint brush. I am not complaining (well . . . sorta) but it was just one of those things. At lease when I put down my keyboard from my computer, which was after 11pm, I felt as if I accomplished some important things.
> 
> We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup. Even though that some days I can neatly go down my list and check things off in the process, more often than not other things come up that I either didn't realize needed to be done or for some reason or another have been moved up the list.
> 
> Time management can be one of my biggest challenges.
> 
> I spent the morning going through mail and answering messages. I do enjoy that because it allows me to personally interact with friends and colleagues and customers. I had gotten behind a bit though, as I do sometimes, and it took the better part of the morning to pare down my email box. I also had to prepare a couple of orders to send out. That just about took care of the morning.
> 
> The next thing was to go to the post office and do some errands. I came back and had lunch and it was nearly 2pm. I was going to spend the afternoon painting, but I still had to put a couple of patterns into packet form so we could update the site. I suppose that is one of the good things about having a partner - it sometimes help you keep on track and moving along doing the things you should be doing. He had been working most of the week on his next items and he finished all his pattern packets for his own new stuff. He also loaded the new products up on the site (his and mine) and was just waiting for me to finish my packets until he activated them. So the ball was in my court to keep moving on my own stuff and get those packets done. Even though I wanted to paint, I realized that this should be done first and changed gears to get it done. Now it is behind me and I feel much better. One less thing I need to think about anyway.
> 
> After dinner I wanted to get the next blog up for the class. I want to be sure that people had time to find blades and get supplies that they may need to get started and with the weekend coming up, I wanted to be sure that the information was there for them. So I spent the rest of the evening working on that.
> 
> I had mentioned that I always seem to learn something new when I teach and this has been no different. Already I have had to learn new computer stuff in order to figure out how to get the patterns I am drawing to the class participants in the easiest way. There are several options that I have, but I was trying to find the best ones to use.
> 
> I have provided the class with a scroll saw blade chart which is a guideline of several different types of blades and suggestions for using them. in the past, I emailed this to customers upon request via a link on my site. It is in a PDF format and not a JPEG, so I was unable to upload it here without it blasting on the page. I figured out how to use Google Docs and link to it on the blog so that it will be there for everyone to download if they desired. The link looks much neater in the blog too and it worked fine doing it that way. I just needed to figure out how it worked and made sure things were correct. We are updating the site soon, and I am thinking of adding a sub-page on my Free Stuff page as a place to keep all the documents, patterns and articles that I will be using in the course of the class. After all, it doesn't hurt to bring more people to my site instead of just a server so that they can see all I have to offer there. Business-wise that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> In preparing the blog for the class, I find that there will be a lot of stuff covered. That is actually good, because we aren't on any restrictions with time, numbers of lessons, etc. I can see this class taking several weeks to complete, but with the summer here and everyone having other things to do, that is fine. Slow and steady is the goal here. After all - I still have lots that I need to accomplish in between lessons.
> 
> I received my formal purchase order for the 72 sets of skating pond figures yesterday also. It probably sounds silly, but I was kind of excited about it. After more than a year of working on it, it finally became a reality that I would be able to wholesale it properly to the right audience. I had just ordered the custom zip bags I needed in order to package the sets when I received the purchase order via email. Now all I need to do is cut them, which will occur over the next week. It will be a big relief to send that box on its way, for sure.
> 
> So that, my friends, filled the day. Today I will continue to do some site updates and also cut some of the pond figures. Oh, and I will try to paint, too. It is raining out so there is no chance of me being distracted by the beach or anything like that. It is a quiet and gentle rain and really is kind of nice. It will make it much easier to stay focused.
> 
> If you haven't checked out the class, here is the link to it - Scrollsaw Online Class. Even if you don't join in and actively participate, it may be fun to just come and see.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Saturday. Have fun and be creative and make something special.


will be checking from time to time
as my journey allows

i do have a scroll saw at home
and will go thru your class one by one
when time allows there

have a great weekend too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Happened to Friday? I Blinked and it Was Gone!*
> 
> Yesterday kind of slipped by me and I never touched a paint brush. I am not complaining (well . . . sorta) but it was just one of those things. At lease when I put down my keyboard from my computer, which was after 11pm, I felt as if I accomplished some important things.
> 
> We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup. Even though that some days I can neatly go down my list and check things off in the process, more often than not other things come up that I either didn't realize needed to be done or for some reason or another have been moved up the list.
> 
> Time management can be one of my biggest challenges.
> 
> I spent the morning going through mail and answering messages. I do enjoy that because it allows me to personally interact with friends and colleagues and customers. I had gotten behind a bit though, as I do sometimes, and it took the better part of the morning to pare down my email box. I also had to prepare a couple of orders to send out. That just about took care of the morning.
> 
> The next thing was to go to the post office and do some errands. I came back and had lunch and it was nearly 2pm. I was going to spend the afternoon painting, but I still had to put a couple of patterns into packet form so we could update the site. I suppose that is one of the good things about having a partner - it sometimes help you keep on track and moving along doing the things you should be doing. He had been working most of the week on his next items and he finished all his pattern packets for his own new stuff. He also loaded the new products up on the site (his and mine) and was just waiting for me to finish my packets until he activated them. So the ball was in my court to keep moving on my own stuff and get those packets done. Even though I wanted to paint, I realized that this should be done first and changed gears to get it done. Now it is behind me and I feel much better. One less thing I need to think about anyway.
> 
> After dinner I wanted to get the next blog up for the class. I want to be sure that people had time to find blades and get supplies that they may need to get started and with the weekend coming up, I wanted to be sure that the information was there for them. So I spent the rest of the evening working on that.
> 
> I had mentioned that I always seem to learn something new when I teach and this has been no different. Already I have had to learn new computer stuff in order to figure out how to get the patterns I am drawing to the class participants in the easiest way. There are several options that I have, but I was trying to find the best ones to use.
> 
> I have provided the class with a scroll saw blade chart which is a guideline of several different types of blades and suggestions for using them. in the past, I emailed this to customers upon request via a link on my site. It is in a PDF format and not a JPEG, so I was unable to upload it here without it blasting on the page. I figured out how to use Google Docs and link to it on the blog so that it will be there for everyone to download if they desired. The link looks much neater in the blog too and it worked fine doing it that way. I just needed to figure out how it worked and made sure things were correct. We are updating the site soon, and I am thinking of adding a sub-page on my Free Stuff page as a place to keep all the documents, patterns and articles that I will be using in the course of the class. After all, it doesn't hurt to bring more people to my site instead of just a server so that they can see all I have to offer there. Business-wise that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> In preparing the blog for the class, I find that there will be a lot of stuff covered. That is actually good, because we aren't on any restrictions with time, numbers of lessons, etc. I can see this class taking several weeks to complete, but with the summer here and everyone having other things to do, that is fine. Slow and steady is the goal here. After all - I still have lots that I need to accomplish in between lessons.
> 
> I received my formal purchase order for the 72 sets of skating pond figures yesterday also. It probably sounds silly, but I was kind of excited about it. After more than a year of working on it, it finally became a reality that I would be able to wholesale it properly to the right audience. I had just ordered the custom zip bags I needed in order to package the sets when I received the purchase order via email. Now all I need to do is cut them, which will occur over the next week. It will be a big relief to send that box on its way, for sure.
> 
> So that, my friends, filled the day. Today I will continue to do some site updates and also cut some of the pond figures. Oh, and I will try to paint, too. It is raining out so there is no chance of me being distracted by the beach or anything like that. It is a quiet and gentle rain and really is kind of nice. It will make it much easier to stay focused.
> 
> If you haven't checked out the class, here is the link to it - Scrollsaw Online Class. Even if you don't join in and actively participate, it may be fun to just come and see.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Saturday. Have fun and be creative and make something special.


That sounds great, David. I'm not going anywhere so whenever you get the chance, if you have any questions you know where to find me. I think that is a very good thing about an online class such as this one. Have fun and enjoy your visit with your brother. Try to take some time to relax too!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *What Happened to Friday? I Blinked and it Was Gone!*
> 
> Yesterday kind of slipped by me and I never touched a paint brush. I am not complaining (well . . . sorta) but it was just one of those things. At lease when I put down my keyboard from my computer, which was after 11pm, I felt as if I accomplished some important things.
> 
> We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup. Even though that some days I can neatly go down my list and check things off in the process, more often than not other things come up that I either didn't realize needed to be done or for some reason or another have been moved up the list.
> 
> Time management can be one of my biggest challenges.
> 
> I spent the morning going through mail and answering messages. I do enjoy that because it allows me to personally interact with friends and colleagues and customers. I had gotten behind a bit though, as I do sometimes, and it took the better part of the morning to pare down my email box. I also had to prepare a couple of orders to send out. That just about took care of the morning.
> 
> The next thing was to go to the post office and do some errands. I came back and had lunch and it was nearly 2pm. I was going to spend the afternoon painting, but I still had to put a couple of patterns into packet form so we could update the site. I suppose that is one of the good things about having a partner - it sometimes help you keep on track and moving along doing the things you should be doing. He had been working most of the week on his next items and he finished all his pattern packets for his own new stuff. He also loaded the new products up on the site (his and mine) and was just waiting for me to finish my packets until he activated them. So the ball was in my court to keep moving on my own stuff and get those packets done. Even though I wanted to paint, I realized that this should be done first and changed gears to get it done. Now it is behind me and I feel much better. One less thing I need to think about anyway.
> 
> After dinner I wanted to get the next blog up for the class. I want to be sure that people had time to find blades and get supplies that they may need to get started and with the weekend coming up, I wanted to be sure that the information was there for them. So I spent the rest of the evening working on that.
> 
> I had mentioned that I always seem to learn something new when I teach and this has been no different. Already I have had to learn new computer stuff in order to figure out how to get the patterns I am drawing to the class participants in the easiest way. There are several options that I have, but I was trying to find the best ones to use.
> 
> I have provided the class with a scroll saw blade chart which is a guideline of several different types of blades and suggestions for using them. in the past, I emailed this to customers upon request via a link on my site. It is in a PDF format and not a JPEG, so I was unable to upload it here without it blasting on the page. I figured out how to use Google Docs and link to it on the blog so that it will be there for everyone to download if they desired. The link looks much neater in the blog too and it worked fine doing it that way. I just needed to figure out how it worked and made sure things were correct. We are updating the site soon, and I am thinking of adding a sub-page on my Free Stuff page as a place to keep all the documents, patterns and articles that I will be using in the course of the class. After all, it doesn't hurt to bring more people to my site instead of just a server so that they can see all I have to offer there. Business-wise that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> In preparing the blog for the class, I find that there will be a lot of stuff covered. That is actually good, because we aren't on any restrictions with time, numbers of lessons, etc. I can see this class taking several weeks to complete, but with the summer here and everyone having other things to do, that is fine. Slow and steady is the goal here. After all - I still have lots that I need to accomplish in between lessons.
> 
> I received my formal purchase order for the 72 sets of skating pond figures yesterday also. It probably sounds silly, but I was kind of excited about it. After more than a year of working on it, it finally became a reality that I would be able to wholesale it properly to the right audience. I had just ordered the custom zip bags I needed in order to package the sets when I received the purchase order via email. Now all I need to do is cut them, which will occur over the next week. It will be a big relief to send that box on its way, for sure.
> 
> So that, my friends, filled the day. Today I will continue to do some site updates and also cut some of the pond figures. Oh, and I will try to paint, too. It is raining out so there is no chance of me being distracted by the beach or anything like that. It is a quiet and gentle rain and really is kind of nice. It will make it much easier to stay focused.
> 
> If you haven't checked out the class, here is the link to it - Scrollsaw Online Class. Even if you don't join in and actively participate, it may be fun to just come and see.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Saturday. Have fun and be creative and make something special.


Morning Sheila !

You said , "We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup." I have had that day Thursday and Friday . it started with brakes on the SUV ,then I noticed soap outside under the kitchen window . Well the sewer line has broke to the kitchen sink. well instead of a easy fix I ended up cutting the wall , removing the floor of the cabinet and cutting floor to get to the pipe (was in a overhang). well it is finally working and closed up inside . Now I have the work outside to do. Only a one foot space(from ground to overhang) to get to it hopefully I can reach in and do it to keep the critters out ( have a temporary board up now)

Today , I am take a break and let these muscles mend, and the gash in my forehead , Don't know who put that dang pipe there LOL
Have a good weekend


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *What Happened to Friday? I Blinked and it Was Gone!*
> 
> Yesterday kind of slipped by me and I never touched a paint brush. I am not complaining (well . . . sorta) but it was just one of those things. At lease when I put down my keyboard from my computer, which was after 11pm, I felt as if I accomplished some important things.
> 
> We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup. Even though that some days I can neatly go down my list and check things off in the process, more often than not other things come up that I either didn't realize needed to be done or for some reason or another have been moved up the list.
> 
> Time management can be one of my biggest challenges.
> 
> I spent the morning going through mail and answering messages. I do enjoy that because it allows me to personally interact with friends and colleagues and customers. I had gotten behind a bit though, as I do sometimes, and it took the better part of the morning to pare down my email box. I also had to prepare a couple of orders to send out. That just about took care of the morning.
> 
> The next thing was to go to the post office and do some errands. I came back and had lunch and it was nearly 2pm. I was going to spend the afternoon painting, but I still had to put a couple of patterns into packet form so we could update the site. I suppose that is one of the good things about having a partner - it sometimes help you keep on track and moving along doing the things you should be doing. He had been working most of the week on his next items and he finished all his pattern packets for his own new stuff. He also loaded the new products up on the site (his and mine) and was just waiting for me to finish my packets until he activated them. So the ball was in my court to keep moving on my own stuff and get those packets done. Even though I wanted to paint, I realized that this should be done first and changed gears to get it done. Now it is behind me and I feel much better. One less thing I need to think about anyway.
> 
> After dinner I wanted to get the next blog up for the class. I want to be sure that people had time to find blades and get supplies that they may need to get started and with the weekend coming up, I wanted to be sure that the information was there for them. So I spent the rest of the evening working on that.
> 
> I had mentioned that I always seem to learn something new when I teach and this has been no different. Already I have had to learn new computer stuff in order to figure out how to get the patterns I am drawing to the class participants in the easiest way. There are several options that I have, but I was trying to find the best ones to use.
> 
> I have provided the class with a scroll saw blade chart which is a guideline of several different types of blades and suggestions for using them. in the past, I emailed this to customers upon request via a link on my site. It is in a PDF format and not a JPEG, so I was unable to upload it here without it blasting on the page. I figured out how to use Google Docs and link to it on the blog so that it will be there for everyone to download if they desired. The link looks much neater in the blog too and it worked fine doing it that way. I just needed to figure out how it worked and made sure things were correct. We are updating the site soon, and I am thinking of adding a sub-page on my Free Stuff page as a place to keep all the documents, patterns and articles that I will be using in the course of the class. After all, it doesn't hurt to bring more people to my site instead of just a server so that they can see all I have to offer there. Business-wise that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> In preparing the blog for the class, I find that there will be a lot of stuff covered. That is actually good, because we aren't on any restrictions with time, numbers of lessons, etc. I can see this class taking several weeks to complete, but with the summer here and everyone having other things to do, that is fine. Slow and steady is the goal here. After all - I still have lots that I need to accomplish in between lessons.
> 
> I received my formal purchase order for the 72 sets of skating pond figures yesterday also. It probably sounds silly, but I was kind of excited about it. After more than a year of working on it, it finally became a reality that I would be able to wholesale it properly to the right audience. I had just ordered the custom zip bags I needed in order to package the sets when I received the purchase order via email. Now all I need to do is cut them, which will occur over the next week. It will be a big relief to send that box on its way, for sure.
> 
> So that, my friends, filled the day. Today I will continue to do some site updates and also cut some of the pond figures. Oh, and I will try to paint, too. It is raining out so there is no chance of me being distracted by the beach or anything like that. It is a quiet and gentle rain and really is kind of nice. It will make it much easier to stay focused.
> 
> If you haven't checked out the class, here is the link to it - Scrollsaw Online Class. Even if you don't join in and actively participate, it may be fun to just come and see.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Saturday. Have fun and be creative and make something special.


oh yes  for this weekend I had just one thing to do …..get into the shop and clean all the mess
we (Silke and me ) manage to make just to fix her new plastik fan just need to drill a hole and find 
a thin but long screw with a nut …......not easy when it was a 2mm that was needed
so more or less we went through the most of the movingbox´s before we was finished …......
and she was so freindly after a thank you kiss on the chin to let me clean up the mess …...... LOL .. children 

but the sun arived so suddently the hole weekend changed to garden work with 28 jobs to do :-(

have a great day yourself

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Happened to Friday? I Blinked and it Was Gone!*
> 
> Yesterday kind of slipped by me and I never touched a paint brush. I am not complaining (well . . . sorta) but it was just one of those things. At lease when I put down my keyboard from my computer, which was after 11pm, I felt as if I accomplished some important things.
> 
> We all have those days where we start out intending to get 'X' accomplished and wind up with alphabet soup. Even though that some days I can neatly go down my list and check things off in the process, more often than not other things come up that I either didn't realize needed to be done or for some reason or another have been moved up the list.
> 
> Time management can be one of my biggest challenges.
> 
> I spent the morning going through mail and answering messages. I do enjoy that because it allows me to personally interact with friends and colleagues and customers. I had gotten behind a bit though, as I do sometimes, and it took the better part of the morning to pare down my email box. I also had to prepare a couple of orders to send out. That just about took care of the morning.
> 
> The next thing was to go to the post office and do some errands. I came back and had lunch and it was nearly 2pm. I was going to spend the afternoon painting, but I still had to put a couple of patterns into packet form so we could update the site. I suppose that is one of the good things about having a partner - it sometimes help you keep on track and moving along doing the things you should be doing. He had been working most of the week on his next items and he finished all his pattern packets for his own new stuff. He also loaded the new products up on the site (his and mine) and was just waiting for me to finish my packets until he activated them. So the ball was in my court to keep moving on my own stuff and get those packets done. Even though I wanted to paint, I realized that this should be done first and changed gears to get it done. Now it is behind me and I feel much better. One less thing I need to think about anyway.
> 
> After dinner I wanted to get the next blog up for the class. I want to be sure that people had time to find blades and get supplies that they may need to get started and with the weekend coming up, I wanted to be sure that the information was there for them. So I spent the rest of the evening working on that.
> 
> I had mentioned that I always seem to learn something new when I teach and this has been no different. Already I have had to learn new computer stuff in order to figure out how to get the patterns I am drawing to the class participants in the easiest way. There are several options that I have, but I was trying to find the best ones to use.
> 
> I have provided the class with a scroll saw blade chart which is a guideline of several different types of blades and suggestions for using them. in the past, I emailed this to customers upon request via a link on my site. It is in a PDF format and not a JPEG, so I was unable to upload it here without it blasting on the page. I figured out how to use Google Docs and link to it on the blog so that it will be there for everyone to download if they desired. The link looks much neater in the blog too and it worked fine doing it that way. I just needed to figure out how it worked and made sure things were correct. We are updating the site soon, and I am thinking of adding a sub-page on my Free Stuff page as a place to keep all the documents, patterns and articles that I will be using in the course of the class. After all, it doesn't hurt to bring more people to my site instead of just a server so that they can see all I have to offer there. Business-wise that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> In preparing the blog for the class, I find that there will be a lot of stuff covered. That is actually good, because we aren't on any restrictions with time, numbers of lessons, etc. I can see this class taking several weeks to complete, but with the summer here and everyone having other things to do, that is fine. Slow and steady is the goal here. After all - I still have lots that I need to accomplish in between lessons.
> 
> I received my formal purchase order for the 72 sets of skating pond figures yesterday also. It probably sounds silly, but I was kind of excited about it. After more than a year of working on it, it finally became a reality that I would be able to wholesale it properly to the right audience. I had just ordered the custom zip bags I needed in order to package the sets when I received the purchase order via email. Now all I need to do is cut them, which will occur over the next week. It will be a big relief to send that box on its way, for sure.
> 
> So that, my friends, filled the day. Today I will continue to do some site updates and also cut some of the pond figures. Oh, and I will try to paint, too. It is raining out so there is no chance of me being distracted by the beach or anything like that. It is a quiet and gentle rain and really is kind of nice. It will make it much easier to stay focused.
> 
> If you haven't checked out the class, here is the link to it - Scrollsaw Online Class. Even if you don't join in and actively participate, it may be fun to just come and see.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Saturday. Have fun and be creative and make something special.


David - I hope you had a good day off. 

Hi, Dennis - It is fun to do things with your children. It seems she appreciates your help. Living where I do, I don't have many responsibilities with keeping up the outside of the building. At this point in my life I am happy about that. I used to like to garden and had a nice flower garden at one time, but it is probably for the best that I don't now because my time is taken up in so many other places.

I hope you enjoyed the fresh air though!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Productive Days are Good*

For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.

I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.

I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.

There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.

Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.

The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.

Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.

It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.

In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'

I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.

I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.

I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.

So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.

It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.

I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Productive Days are Good*
> 
> For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.
> 
> I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.
> 
> I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.
> 
> There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.
> 
> Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.
> 
> The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.
> 
> Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.
> 
> It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.
> 
> In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'
> 
> I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.
> 
> I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.
> 
> I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.
> 
> So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.
> 
> It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


Shelia , even though it was a rainy day you put it to good use

I heard alot people use a heat gun or a hair dryer or putting mineral sprits on it to remove the pattern when attached to the wood . For the pattern lifting up , I keep a glue stick ( one for like school kids) handy and just dab the loose pattern also for small pattern I have attached them .

Stack cutting , I have had good luck with Hot gluing the edges together

It is alway's nice when your son or daughter ask for your help in making or doing something. I'm sure the two of you will come up with a great ideal . I wish him the best of luck in his future business

Success is not the key to happiness. Happiness is the key to success. If you love what you are doing, you will be successful.

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Productive Days are Good*
> 
> For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.
> 
> I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.
> 
> I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.
> 
> There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.
> 
> Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.
> 
> The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.
> 
> Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.
> 
> It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.
> 
> In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'
> 
> I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.
> 
> I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.
> 
> I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.
> 
> So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.
> 
> It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


Hi, David:
I haven't used a hot glue gun for stack cutting, but I will give it a try. I have heard that many people are successful with using it that way, so thank you for reminding me.  I don't know how it would work on these bigger sheets though . . by the time you get all the glue down, the first places you put it would be cooled. But I will try it on smaller pieces. It is always good to have several successful alternatives.

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Productive Days are Good*
> 
> For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.
> 
> I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.
> 
> I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.
> 
> There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.
> 
> Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.
> 
> The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.
> 
> Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.
> 
> It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.
> 
> In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'
> 
> I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.
> 
> I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.
> 
> I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.
> 
> So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.
> 
> It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


Nice blog and being productive on a rainy day is a good thing. Well done!

I sometimes miss a good rain or thunder storm!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Productive Days are Good*
> 
> For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.
> 
> I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.
> 
> I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.
> 
> There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.
> 
> Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.
> 
> The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.
> 
> Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.
> 
> It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.
> 
> In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'
> 
> I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.
> 
> I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.
> 
> I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.
> 
> So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.
> 
> It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


Thanks, Ken! Sometimes I surprise myself! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Productive Days are Good*
> 
> For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.
> 
> I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.
> 
> I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.
> 
> There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.
> 
> Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.
> 
> The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.
> 
> Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.
> 
> It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.
> 
> In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'
> 
> I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.
> 
> I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.
> 
> I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.
> 
> So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.
> 
> It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


For making sure a pattern doesn't lift, I use a different method. I put down painter's tape (blue masking) and then spray too much glue on the pattern before applying it over the tape. The extra (too much, like I said) glue on the pattern keeps it from lifting from the tape. As for the tape, a good quality tape will not come up, will not leave residue, but will come right off with ease.
The "gotcha on the tapes is the hold time. For example, "Duck" brand makes a three day tape. This tape is designed to come off for painters withing three days. If it is left on longer than that, then depending on the wood, it'll either start lifting when you cut, or will be stuck on like wall paper that seems to not want to come off no matter how much mineral spirits, heat, or just plain old cussing and praying you put on it.
The tape hold time usually is not a problem. Most people don't apply patterns until they are ready to cut. I do sometimes though lay out a day's work the night before and apply patterns that will be cut the next day. Imagine my surprise when I found out the hard way that 3M also make a 24 hour hold time tape. 
I also do a lot of stack cutting. The way I do mine is I nail small finish nails through the waste area. I have little tin cans on a shelf with different size finish nails in them for this purpose. My shortest are 5/8", and they go up to 1 1/2". The nail I use depends on the thickness of the stack I am cutting. There are a few tricks here as well. I know these because I have messed them all up several times. 
Make sure the nails are in the waste area. There's nothing like the joy of cutting something to realized then that you now have four copies of a piece, nailed together.
Be careful not to try cutting through the nails. When wood cutting blades and nails meet, the nails win.
Plan youur cutting so that there are two nails in your stack at all times. This sometimes requires you to stop right before you are about to make your final cut in a stack of pieces and add another nail. I don't know how to explain that better right now. Just remember the idea is to make sure no piece of the stack gets out of line with the others. 
All this being said, I also sometimes use tape in addition to the nails. If I have especially large stacks, or especially thick stacks, I will run masking tape along the edges of the stack all the way around for an extra precaution. Most people never need this. Some of you have seen the size and thickness of some of the stack I cut though. 
I had a real good day yesterday too Sheila. I done, well, nothing. Our oldest son came up. I spent the whole day with all of my kids here together. That's happened more often this year than it has in several. If they keep giving me days like this with all my kids around me, I'm going to start worrying that maybe they're planning on putting me down like an old useless horse.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Productive Days are Good*
> 
> For a rainy day, I didn't do too badly. In fact, I got a lot accomplished yesterday. It was one of those good days where everything flowed along nicely and even though I was in several different directions, things seemed to move right along and by the end of the day, I made a nice sized dent in what I wanted to do.
> 
> I got 20 sets of the little skating pond cut. Psychologically that was a huge boost. Just seeing the little figures pile up so quickly (in only a couple of hours) made the whole project far less intimidating. I have 72 sets ordered, but I had set up 80 for cutting just because they fit on the boards that way. I think I am going to cut the entire 80 so I have a few extras so that if some of the pieces aren't perfect, I can swap them out without much muss and fuss.
> 
> I am almost afraid to brag, but the cutting is going nearly flawlessly. It feels good to feel like I know what I am doing and seeing everything working out as planned. I suppose that is where experience comes in. Even the pattern pieces are set up nicely in that I used just the proper amount of spray adhesive where everything holds together nicely, but when I am finished it all peels apart quite effortlessly. I find myself asking if it is luck or skill that is making things so easy and I have come to the conclusion that it is a bit of both.
> 
> There are several ways to attach pattern effectively when scroll sawing. While I have become partial to using a layer of painter's tape over the design and then attaching the pattern on top of that, it would not have been very practical in this case. It would have wasted a lot of tape and time.
> 
> Since I started with fairly large sheets (30" x 30") I wound up attaching the patterns directly to the wood using the temporary spray adhesive. This takes a little more skill to get the patterns where they stay stuck during the sawing process, but then are easy to remove from the wood when finished. The most common problem is the pattern coming up prematurely and flapping around while trying to saw. This can be quite an annoyance - especially when trying to saw small items such as this.
> 
> The other extreme is where the pattern stays put, but then when you are finished it is somewhat cemented into place and much effort and time is needed to remove it. The goal is to find a happy medium and I believe I am there.
> 
> Also, since I layered several pieces of wood and stack-cut them, there was the issue of holding the layers together. Typically I use double sided tape and hold the layers by applying small squares of it in the waste areas of the wood between the layers. But with all these small pieces on such a large piece of wood, it would have been nearly impossible to use that method effectively. I went back to the way I used to do it long ago - by spraying blank sheets of paper on both sides with the temporary adhesive and gluing them together (temporarily) that way. It was fairly quick that way (just about an hour for that batch) and again, the only risk was making sure that I allowed the proper setting time to achieve a good bond that would hold the pieces together with no shifting and still allow me to separate the pieces easily when I was finished cutting. I think I achieved that.
> 
> It is especially important to be accurate when cutting pieces such as these. Since they are going to be used for painting, if the edges are not where they are supposed to be, they will not look good. There are several small details such as the face profiles which have little noses and such and also the skates that need to be right on the line in order for them to look good. It isn't a matter of speed and I feel that the most important thing I needed to do was follow the line exactly.
> 
> In order to do this, I needed to concentrate fully on what I was doing. I printed out the lines a bit thinner than normal. This would help me stay accurate. I chose a couple of my favorite albums to listen to and put on my headphones and shut out the rest of the world for a couple of hours while I cut. It is amazing how fast things go when you set up your working environment to be pleasant. Before I knew it, a couple of hours had passed and I had a pile of the little guys and girls in front of me. I was getting tired though and I felt I had accomplished enough for the day. I think that is important too - to quit when you begin to tire. How many times do we make stupid mistakes at the end of a job because we are getting fatigued and want to do just 'one more thing?'
> 
> I called it a day at the saw and actually got to do some painting. I am happy about the new painting project too, and I think it will be something that people will want to do.
> 
> I talked to my son yesterday and he asked me if I would help design a logo for his new company. He is a police officer in the Chicago suburb of Joliet, but he has always loved computers he and his wife are starting a side business of developing and hosting websites for other companies. He had done this all through high school and started his first business at 16 years old. He was very successful at it and was plucked right from high school to work for a group of doctors on Michigan Avenue in downtown Chicago to manage their web site and computer network. He worked there for several years until he got the job as a police officer, something he always aspired to do, but he always kept his computer work in the back ground.
> 
> I felt really good that he asked me for help. He has helped me on so many computer things and has taught me to do a great deal, and for me to be able to do something back for him is a great feeling. Besides, how many kids ask their parents for help these days - especially on the computer. I have some ideas of what I am going to do for him, as he had some ideas and suggestions of his own. I am really proud that he is so enterprising and successful and it is very satisfying for me to see him so happy in his life. I suppose as parents, that is the best we can imagine.
> 
> So I am going to continue on today with following that plan. I am going to do more painting and perhaps cut another batch of skaters. The sun is bright today and it is warm out though, so who knows if I won't decide to escape for a couple of hours later in the day. But for now, I know I feel good about the directions I am heading and will spend the rest of the morning getting started on those things.
> 
> It is nice to mix work with play. I don't see anything wrong with taking a break now and again and then coming back to the work later on. It keeps me fresh and I don't feel like I am missing out on things, as it usually only takes a couple hours away before I am looking to continue what I am doing again. It works out well.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday and hope you take some time out to enjoy your day too. Prod


Thanks, William:
I have used the blue painters' tape also with much success. I like it a lot, but I just didn't want to have to cover the entire 30" square piece of wood. Lazy? Maybe?

I thought I would give this way a try, and it really is working well for me. I had to think though and take care and not do it 'on the fly' so that everything held together as it was supposed to. I knew I wouldn't be cutting everything right away and it has helped me a lot that I have a pile of cuttings ready to go to the saw without any prep. Even if I have 20 minutes or so to knock off a few, that is helpful.

I will try the nail method, as I know many others also use that successfully. That would certianly be a 'fool proof' method that even I can do. I will give it a go on the next batch and let you know how it works for me. 

As far as your kids - it is great to hear about days like that. The older we get and the older the kids get, it seems that those days are fewer and farther between. When I was in the States, I got to see both my kids at once - the first time in over five years. What a gift that was for me! Enjoy your children as much as you can! It is great for your soul! 










Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Unexpected Success*

It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.

Yesterday was just like that.

It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.

I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.

After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.

We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.

So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.

As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.

We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.

Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.

We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.

When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.

Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.

All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.

It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.

We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.

I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.

So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:




  






It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.

The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.

"If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau

Have a great Monday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Congratulations on your (meaning both of you) new adventures. I too have been amazed at how quickly he has taken to turning those pens. I am aware that there are others out there who may do the same level of work (even better in some cases). The difference though is that it seems like yesterday we heard about you two getting the lathe. So he is still rather new to it. The people I have seen who I would say do the same level or better work have been at it for a long time, years , and in some cases, decades.


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


This pas Friday started just as you described - - - nothing planned, just a lot ideas swirling in my head. I started sorting through my scrap pile, just looking. I noticed a piece left over from making one of my canes. I am one of those that if I don't see something inside a piece of wood, I'd put it down and do nothing with it. There was a spoon hiding in this piece. So I kept turning over and over in my hands and started to see a fork on the opposite end of the spoon and just for kicks, I twisted (mentally) the spoon against the fork - and I liked what I saw. I started working on it on my bandsaw to rough out the top view. Then drew the image on the side view and back to the bandsaw. Everything after that was pretty much chisels, gouges, round files of different courseness and sizes and a lot of sanding from 100 to 600. I went back to the twisted section and rounded it from it being square - I didn't like that. I finally "finished" it (although do we ever consider a piece 'finished'?) late Sun evening, took some pix and posted as "My Sporks".
I don't claim that I invented the spork . . . at first I wanted to call it a spoork, but it didn't sound as good as a spork. Yes I power rough carved it at first, then it was pretty much by hand tools, and as I said . . . lots of sanding!
Thanx for sharing your inner thoughts, Sheila. I am happy that I am sharing some of your thoughts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks so much! 
William - I am amazed at how good he is in only a few weeks. He is really really dedicated and talented and obviously picked up things very quickly. I love seeing people's reactions when they see his work.

And LittlePaw - It is amazing where our inspiration comes from. Sometimes it is from a piece of wood that was was sleeping in our arsenal of lumber and one day decides 'it's my turn!' I love when that happens!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Congradulation on your consignment of Keith's pens . I hope it works out . Got to love them rides out and about discovering new places .

Shelia , might be a place you could sell your paintings. What you got to loose.

We were out camping and took a ride out in the booney's got hungry found this little restaurant call "Speckle Hen " was a old farm house , the parking lot was a dirt lot , walking up to the place there was chickens running loose in the yard that needed mowed. Mary didn't like the ideal one of them following her. But they sure had some good home cooking . So just because the outside don't look good don't mean it is not a good shop .

Have a safe productive day will make you happy

David


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


congrat´s Keith 
Sheila you are a great advertiser for keith´s ballpen 
and with right ….. it does look goooood … I´m saying this as a user of many pen´s
not as a turner I don´t think I ever will turn a pen if I get a lathe it will be used to make 
new handles etc. for old tools 

have a great monday both of you 

Dennis


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


well done to both of you, i knew the pens would come good in the end.

Are you selling them on your website sheila, if not, why not…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Good to see craftsmen and women can still get a decent price for their work in this world. I'm not usually an admirer of the turned pen but this example of Keith's is exquisite.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Success*
> 
> It is odd how some days can begin by being just 'ordinary' days, but by the time the sun sets, they turn into something special. I love when that happens. It fills us with promise and hope on the not so good days when things don't seem to be going exactly as we planned, and a sense of adventure in knowing that any day could turn into something special.
> 
> Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> It began ordinary enough. I did my blog here and my emails and all the morning house stuff that needs to be done every day. I wanted to put another dent in the skating pond figures so I spent a bit cutting out eight more sets. I like cutting them this way. I put on some great music and cut for an album or so and the time goes by very quickly. The whole experience is pleasant and while I am cutting, I am fresh and not fatigued at all and feel good about the accuracy.
> 
> I didn't want this project to be a burden, and so far it isn't. Seventy-two sets of detailed figures may sound a bit intimidating, but when it is done in an organized way with little pressure and in smaller batches, it is really enjoyable. As usual, I love having some great music in the background. Either I play it on the speakers, or I use my cordless headphones and I am cutting away in my own little world. The cordless headphones are one of the smartest investments I have recently made. They are comfortable and the music is transmitted right from my computer, which has a huge variety of music. I had over 500 cd's when I moved to Nova Scotia and since then I have ripped all that music onto my hard drive and the collection has grown. I also have access to my partners large collection of music, as our computers are networked together so we can share everything. I have access to everything from classical to classic rock to rap and everything in between. Whatever the mood is, something fits. It really makes working on things like this (where you cut the same pattern over and over) a joy.
> 
> After I was done with the cutting for the day, I planned on working on my painting project. But the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day outside. It was just after noon and Keith and I decided we would take a ride and do some exploring. We love to just drive through the countryside, weaving through the back roads and along the coastal roads that were off the main highway. Since we stay home most of the cold and winter months, this is our time to get out and see the world. I really think that it is part of the reason that I don't get 'cabin fever' like many do in the winter. I take advantage of the nice warmer months and have some adventures.
> 
> We took some pop and a few things for the drive, and also took his beautiful pens with us 'just in case' we found a place to show them. He has over 30 now and the case was full of beautiful designs. We had shown them to a local gift shop a couple weeks before, and the store owner liked them very much, but she already had a man who sold her turned pens that she was working with for years and didn't want to have us compete with him. She was very positive though and took Keith's business card and promised to call if things changed. Her attitude was very positive and supportive and I could tell she honestly liked them and would have taken them. And she said that she thought what he was charging for them was very reasonable. That was good.
> 
> So we went for our drive, meandering between the highway and the coast. We stopped and visited a nice antique shop that we had passed by many times before. On the outside it looked rather junky, but when we went in we were amazed at the amount of quality things that were on display. It kind of showed me how easy it was to misjudge something just by outer appearance.
> 
> As we worked our way toward Yarmouth, we arrived at a particular shop which Keith was planning to visit to inquire about the possibility of them selling his pens. It was another place that we had passed many times and never taken the time to stop in. It was located in a beautiful period house that was over 300 years old.
> 
> We were surprised because it was much more of what I would call a 'gallery' than a store. Apparently they only accepted hand crafted items done by local people. As we walked from one room to another, we were more and more impressed with the quality of the glass work, paintings, felted wool items, jewelry, pottery and yes, woodwork. There were some beautiful intarsia ornaments and some nice wood turnings and a few other fine pieces. Every piece in the shop was quality - and the prices did reflect that. The paintings ranged in price from about $150 to over $1000, which they certainly deserved. The other items were priced similarly, and it made us both feel good that there was a place where craftspeople were getting a fair price for their work. In the short time we were there, there were several customers, not only browsing, but actually purchasing items. One small group of three left with a large replica of a beautiful sailboat, carefully wrapped, with the mast peeking out of the paper. The gentleman who purchased it was practically beaming, and you could tell he was happy with is new acquisition.
> 
> Later on while we were talking with the owners in the back, another customer came to pick up a painting which was also carefully wrapped. There was plenty of action for a Sunday afternoon and it was a good indication that it was a healthy business.
> 
> We had been browsing around and looking at the place when the owner approached us and began chatting about one of the photographs we were admiring. He was personable and friendly and Keith mentioned that he had some pens he made and asked if he would be interested in seeing them. The owner said "Absolutely" and Keith went to the car to get his case. We had noticed two small and simple pens were on display near the jewelry and were wondering if this would be a deterrent as it was with the other shop. But those pens were nowhere near as beautiful as Keith's. I know I am prejudiced, but I am just being honest.
> 
> When Keith opened his case to show the owner, you could see his jaw drop. I knew the minute he saw them, he liked them very much. He asked a lot of questions about the materials and the finishes and at one point, I believe he thought that Keith just bought them already turned and put them together like kits. He said "You mean YOU turn these?" and when Keith answered affirmatively, he asked "Where are the little lines you get from turning?" and we both smiled. They were pretty much flawless.
> 
> Here is where his being particular paid off. He priced each pen accordingly to the level and materials used in each kit. The lower end pens were still nice and certainly worth the money he asked of them, and the higher end titanium kits with the more expensive materials were also worth the prices he asked. There was no question at all.
> 
> All in all, we left nine pens there with them. They gave the option of buying outright or on consignment, and he chose to do the consignment. It was certainly a low risk shop, and they document everything that was left with them and gave him signed statements. They had been there for years and actually lived in the beautiful home and we felt secure that they were honorable people. By taking the pens on consignment, they took a bit less of a percentage meaning the mark up would be less and so would the selling price. Hopefully that will mean more sales.
> 
> It was a very good start for Keith selling his pens. The owners even invited him to participate in an art festival in which there is a studio tour and people are given a list of studios, galleries or houses to visit to see hand made items for sale. It was an honor to be asked and it attests to how much they thought of his work.
> 
> We went to a nice dinner to kind of celebrate his new venture, and then go back home in the early evening. I wound up working on my painting project until just before midnight, as I was also excited for Keith and not ready to settle down yet.
> 
> I am happy and excited about my new project too, as it is coming out cute and I can hopefully offer it to Artist's Club for distribution later on. It is Halloween themed though and I realize that they won't probably take it until 2012 if at all, but I will also be selling it on my site. It is a nice change of pace and it feels good to see it come together.
> 
> So all in all it was a great day. I am so pleased for Keith. His pens are beautiful and even I am amazed at how good he is in only a couple of short months. Here is a picture of one of his latest pens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Baron pen made of buckeye burl and green pearl acrylic. It is a roller ball pen and the hardware is gold titanium, which will last forever. The finish on it is just flawless and it is a pleasure to look at and hold. I am so very proud of all he has accomplished and can only imagine where it will lead for him.
> 
> The moral of today's (long) post is that you never know what each day will bring. Even a seemingly ordinary day can turn into one of hope, promise and excitement at the blink of an eye.
> 
> "If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thank you very much everyone. I am sorry I didn't reply right away but it was a busy day.

As I said, I am very proud of his work. And Martyn - it was very refreshing to see such a nice gallery that had actual buying customers. We have heard that even though the ferry to Maine has been discontinued, many businesses have been busier than ever. As you know that is a great sign in these times. The gallery owners seemed happy and not afraid to invest. As I said - they offered to buy outright.

And David - the gallery wasn't the place that looked run down, it was a different antique store. This gallery was very well kept and charming. The house was over 350 years old, but kept up very well. I will take a picture next time. And yes. It may be a possibility for my paintings at a later date. But this was Keith's day - I wanted to see him get his foot in the door first. I call look into that later on. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Almost Routine*

I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.

People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.

There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.

As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.

And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.

Who would have thought?

So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.

Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.

It brings some hope anyway.

So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.

I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Well I say keep writing. On the days when it is routine you say you know people would not notice if you missed a day or two. It's up there in your second paragraph. Well you are absolutely wrong. Some would miss it f you missed a day or two. You, in my opinion, have now become a daily staple here on Lumberjocks. If I check in late in the morning and see that you have not posted at all, I wonder what is going on. 
You started it. You have posted close to four hundred times now on a daily basis. So now you have to keep it up. Some of us look for it every day. I know I can't be the only one who feels this way. 
I go on Lumberjocks (almost) every morning. The first thing I do when I get on is to open in a new window things from the project and blog entries that interest me. By the time five or six are opened, my coffee has brewed enough into the pot for me to steal a cup out of (have one of those that stops pouring when you remove the pot). Then I sit down and start reading while I drink my coffee. If something interests me enough for me to comment, then I minimize it until I'm on my second cup of coffee. I have to wait until then before I'm aware enough to think clearly for writing. By the time I get through readon all that and go to forums, depending on what time I got up, your blog is usually up. If it is not, then I feel like I have missed something. I am a creature of habit. You change up my routine, and I'm going to be thrown all out of whack. 
So anytime you think noone would miss your writing, remember that some of us would not just miss it. We depend on it. It has become a regular part of our morning routine. So even your routine days, are part of our routine days. 
Hey, you started it.


----------



## wpreman

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I must agree with William. Reading your post each and every morning is part of my daily routine.


----------



## Billinmich

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Read your blog every day,don't comment much but I'm still here


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Hi Sheila, When you mentioned "some days…" in your note, it reminded me of a bit of humour that I thought I would pass along to you.









So keep smiling, and continue writing . . . please.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Well I certainly appreciate your kind comments! And here I thought I was giving you all a poopie post!

Believe me, it goes back and forth. You all have become part of my life too, and I would feel as if something is missing if I weren't here every day to 'talk' with you. I am happy that i make you smile and perhaps look at things a little differently than you might have. I can't imagine not checking in every day.

Have a good one and thanks for the smiles! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I know I havn´t comment so much lately but be sure you are read and noticed everyday Sheila
not always understand the big picture of the blog but with the gooood comments people make 
most of it makes sence to me …............ and you were missed on the saily basis when you had your 
little trip back to the states earlyer this year 

Rod Stewart I learned to know his I am Sailing .. I am Flying when the Danish television showed 
a weekly program with a British Hangar carrier … I think it was back in the aighty´s

another ruogh voice I remember showed up not long after is Bonnie Tyler 

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Dennis:
I am very happy and flattered that you take the time to translate and read my posts every day. I know that they can get long sometimes (understatement of the year!) and I sometimes forget that you speak English as a second language. It means a lot to me that you comment all the time and we have become friends. I always try to think of nice pictures to put in to break up the many words I write and give you a little break.

Here is something for you to enjoy -






Take care, my friend! Have a great evening!

Sheila 

(I like Bonnie Tyler, too!)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Thank´s Sheila 
that was a vidioclip I hadn´t seen before 
when I was disc jockey I alwas used the clip from the televison show
they started the show with 
had it copyid to VHS tapes ….......hard work those days carrying around with all the equipment 
every time we had a gig …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


That had to be fun to be a DJ. In the 80's and 90's I loved music videos. I have brought probably fifteen six hour VHS tapes of my favorite videos with me when I moved to Canada. Alas, I don't have a VHS player anymore. But there are many of them on YouTube if I ever have the urge to watch them. They were classics back then and I could watch them over and over and over. When you think about how all the data from those many tapes would probably fit on a little jump drive the size of your finger, it kind of makes you think, doesn't it?

I love technology. 

Shiela


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I miss music videos. I grew up in the heyday of MTV. I made the mistake about a year ago of watching several hours of that network as it is today waiting to see videos. I was horrified and still didn't get to see one single music video. 
As for old technology, I enjoy taking everything off the top of my old console stereo and breaking out my records and eight track tapes now and then. My kids are horrified then. They act like I'm two days older than dirt. I can't make them understand that these things really aren't that old. Technology has just advanced so quickly. 
In my shop I have all my CDs in a pecan box built for them. It's amazing that for my truck I have an MP3 player that I can hold in the palm of my hand that has each and every one of those CDs on it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


yah tecnology is great but in the case of music it also a big step backwards when it comes to 
the quality of the suond on a digital medie :-( every time I here some classic music digital
I miss the lower tones and the higher overtones outside the hearing range … still needed to bring 
the music alive and give the dynamic in the picture that analog recorded and play can give 
on a class A amplifire and loudspeaker system

take care
Dennis

ps yes being a DJ is fun .................. and hard work …......nothing I wuold do again … LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Dennis, a gripe I have and was also discussing with a fellow lumberjock a while back is modern speakers. The modern ones are supposed to be superior to the old monster size ones that we hooked up to large suitcase size stereos. They may be more crisp in some tones, but they just don't carry the bass like the old style speakers. Sometimes better, depending on what one considers better, is only different.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I remember dating a guy in high school who drove a yellow 1970 Mach1 Mustang that had an 8 track player in it. I particularily remember that his favorite tape (I almost typed the word 'disk'! LOL) was Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon. He turned out to be quite a jerk, but the car was cool and the 8 track player was cool and the album a classic! It was almost worth putting up with him! (but not really!) LOL

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


now I know what the 8 track is thank´s sheila my tapes was a step older with loose spool´s 
and a monster of a recorder to play them on .... but can´t be beaten with 4 different speeds
on it and possiple to record on a single track at a time … a studio mashine from the sixty´s 

William the big speakers advance is that it can moove more air 
but already back in the seventy´s they had found out that a 8 inch was the speaker that cuold 
reach the lowest tones and be fast enoff for the classic music

but I don´t think you can compare with the speakers of today since they are developed to digital
with the rest of the stereo-system and its all about to make the system´s as small as possiple = loss of dynamic :-(

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I have Pink Floyd's "Dark Side Of The Moon", on 8Track and CD. 
I left the room once leaving my daughter with my 8track player. I came back to her constantly tripping the switch to change tracks. I asked her what she was doing. She explained that it was broke because it wouldn't go to a certain song. I had to forbid her to ever touch my 8Track player again while explaining how 8Track players work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Well, even jumping those tracks was considered a luxury back then. I remember in my first car, I put a cassette player in and you would sometimes spend more time winding the tape to find a song than actually listening to music. We use to record tapes right off the radio by putting the microphone up to the speaker. You had to sit and listen very carefully and most of the songs would have the first few bars missing.

We are spoiled now - being able to not only jump to the song we want in an instant on a MP3 with 150 tracks, but also to jump to the exact point in the song we are looking for.

I suppose it is a matter of give an take. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


You made me remember some tapes I recorded years ago by putting a handheld cassette tape recorder between the speakers of a portable 8Track player. I wanted the tapes to play in my friend's car. I wasn't exactly old enough to drive yet. At least 25% of each tape was music that was drowned out by my sister and I arguing about her getting out of the room. You wanted noone in the room becasue the mic seemed to pick up all background noise better than it did the music.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


LOL …. learned the hard way to do it with line in and out … too

but the worst part with cassett´s was the tasty spaggethi that always seems to arive when 
that speciel number you just loved to hear shuold play :-(

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Dennis, I still have some cassette tapes that were broken and spliced back together with clear tape. Back then we were happy to save most of the tape anyway. In some cases, we forgot all about that 30 second of our favorite song that was torn off the tape, never to be heard on our tape again. Then when I heard it on the radio, I had forgotten about that part of the song. 
For years in my mind American Pie was only about six minutes long instead of over eight.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.




thank´s for the talk , have a nice day all of you I have the next costummer now

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Dennis:
Here is a link to an article in the Chicago Tribune today. It is called 'Lovers of the Lo-Fi: These people stand firmly on the other side of the digital divide' I thought it was ironic when I read it because of what we were just discussing this morning.

Enjoy! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Thanks Sheila. I enjoyed that article. It made me feel that I wasn't the only crazy in the world that misses all that. 
Last year I spent weeks with a Roxio program (daughter helped me figure that out too) converting all my tapes, 8Tracks, and records to CD format. Two days after I called the massive project complete, I read an article in my local paper about CDs going the same way in a few years as all the other medium previously mentioned. I gave up and decided that I'm old enough now that I'm not going to worry about it. I'm sure I can keep a working CD player in my shop until I die. If not, as I said before, my eight track, cassette player and record player still works. I'll have to find a new needle for the record player and clean the heads on the other players.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost Routine*
> 
> I would like to be able to post an exciting or remarkable post every day. But some days, life isn't very exciting or remarkable. That doesn't mean it is bad. In fact, I would lean more toward those being good days. Although we all like to mix it up a bit, I have no problem with days that tend to be on the 'routine' side.
> 
> People tell me on days like today that it isn't really necessary to write here every single day. No one expects it and no one would think twice if I missed a day or so. I really do know that. Although I do write every day, it is only because I want to. Not because I feel I have to or because of some record that I want to obtain. I truly am not a numbers type of person and I don't view the statistics as either victories or defeats. I kind of figure if I write something of substance and one person benefits from it, either directly or even just by entertainment value, than it is good enough for me.
> 
> There were many reasons that I began this writing venture. I was at a point where I was rebuilding my business and getting it organized and I had been asked some questions that made me realize that others may be interested in how things worked for a free-lance designer. it also does me good to document my daily accomplishments. Then when those times come up when I ask myself "where did the month of March go?" I would be able to look back and see.
> 
> As an additional benefit of the blog, I found that the old saying "if you don't set goals, it is impossible to achieve them" to have a lot of merit. Writing a daily blog is a good way of informally setting goals and mapping out what I planned to do with my business. Although I realize I am not under obligation to follow through with what I say I will do, because of the type of person that I am having stated things kind of makes me work a little harder. And that is a good thing.
> 
> And of course, there are the friendships that I have gained from writing here. I have met so many people who I consider true friends and have been a great support for me and helped me along the way. Whether it is with advice, suggestions or just to be there on my low days to cheer me on, you have all contributed in so many ways to make my life better. I have mentioned several times that writing this post each morning was like sitting down and having a cup of coffee with all of you. I thoroughly appreciate the fine discussions that have come from my writings here and it will always amaze me that friendships can be forged all over the world this way. It is one of the best by-products of the times we live in.
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> So for today, I am afraid that I am short-changing you a bit. I cut more skaters yesterday and the pile is growing quickly. I will be done in the next day or so and it is fun to see the little army of skaters growing. I listened to some old Rod Stewart yesterday while cutting. It strikes me as kind of odd because I remember when I was in high school I despised his music, and as I got older I liked it better. This album was his "MTV Unplugged" album which came out in about 1994 or thereabouts. While listening it reminded me of when my daughter was a toddler and Cari and I spent the summer days on picnics, at the park and taking the kids to the pool where we brought our paints and painted in the sweltering heat. It's funny how music can bring you back to things, isn't it? I spent the time cutting reliving those days in my mind, and it was quite pleasant.
> 
> Besides the skaters, there was a multitude of miscellaneous things I needed to do and before I knew it, the day was done. We went to a small hobby shop to get some CA glue activator for Keith for his pens, and spent a while chatting with the owner who was a friend of Keith's family for years. It seems he is selling the hobby part of his business (he also sells lawn mowers and chain saws and other equipment and is hanging on to that part of the business.) He said that in the three years since he moved to that location, the hobby business had TRIPLED in sales. (TRIPLED.) He said his other business was growing too, as many small machine places are dropping out and his customer base is growing. He is looking to retire soon, as he is 65 years old and wants to slow down. I was again happy to hear that someone is that successful in our area. The shop is located right on the coast but a bit off the main road and it is kind of a little place next to their home. You wouldn't think it would be so lucrative but apparently it is.
> 
> It brings some hope anyway.
> 
> So that is it for today. I will be cutting more skaters and doing more painting, as I didn't even paint at all yesterday. It is cloudy and a gentle rain is falling this morning, so it is a good day to stay inside and focus.
> 
> I was almost going to apologize for a crummy blog post today, but if you have read this far, it most have held your interest and it couldn't have been too bad. Besides, it is always nice just to stop in and say 'hi.'
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


thank´s Sheila 
enjoyed the article

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*

I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.

I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.

I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.

I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.

I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.

I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.

I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.

However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.

I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."

I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.

I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.

I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.

(Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )

It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.

I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?

Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.

I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I wish I could tell you something good or bad about this Google+. Unfortunately, I'm in the technically challenged crowd though. I know at times it appears I know what I'm doing on this computer. I assure you though, it's all my daughter. 
I can type. Back when I was in junior high school, it was a requirement at a school I attended for a year in West Monroe, Louisiana that every child in that grade take beginner's typeing class. So I learned to type. That was in the day though that kids my age had never heard of a computer. So I did not learned computer. Nowadays though, kids are required to learn computers like we were required to learn typeing, and they pick up on it fast.
So everytime I have to learn a new skill besides simply typeing, I have to call my daughter into the room, make her get off the cell phone long enough to help dear old (senile) Dad, and teach me a new skill. She doesn't mind. It's one of the few times she gets to pick at me about being older as dinasours without me getting aggrevated. 
So, without knowing anything about what Google+ is, I say that is it gets your work advertised more, and you have time in your busy schedule for it, I don't see where it could possibly hurt.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I know nothing about Google+ . looks like I need to do some reseach see whats it all about . Like I need something else to do , on the computer . I have started to limit my time on here because I would get nothing done if I didn't.
have a lovely day

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


My point exactly, David! I believe it only came out a week or so ago. But it is going to be something that is going to be around I think. But I hear you loud and clear! 

Sheila


----------



## Jim Jakosh

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I guess it all depends on how much time you want to spend on the computer. It sounds like you are thoroughly stretched out will all the contact places you have. Having a business, your website would probably be your most used ,but being here on LJ's will give you a lot of ideas for designs you make. Google makes good stuff, and there will always be more to take up your time. Try it to see if you like it but you'll have to make up your mind on time allotment so you have time to do what you like best!


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


having been and read a bit about google+, i agree it will be like facebook but its in its beta stage at the moment and i would wait until later to join it, i would be tempted to concentrate on what you already have for now and sort it out later.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I spend to much time on the computer. I read a lot, and of course that's been just pushing
the old stuff out of my brain. But I am more a consumer of blogs…Lately, I've been preparing
to learn the scroll saw….Watched a lot of your videos, last week I discovered Steve Good. I
write far less than I read. In your situation I guess the question would be: Do I derive any
real benefit by being a trailblazer on google+, or will I be just as well off seeing how it develops.

As a consumer of blogs, I seldom add new bookmarks, it clutters the computer and drives
the old stuff out of my ram, I look for the old reliables and it is by chance or cyber word
of mouth that will direct me to a new blog. Also, current project learning new skills that
I am interested in is really the driving force of my blog consumption. 7 years ago I was 
obsessed with table saws and routers, 3 years ago computing and video editing. Who knows
what journey I will be on 3 years from now. I am now 90 minutes late for getting in my shop
to actually make something…I've been on the computer…


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


of course you could always do a copy/paste into the different networks, updating the business component of your networking, without TOO much extra time involved

The "spreading the word" benefits of networking is definitely worth consideration.

For me, because most of my friends and long-time acquaintances are on Facebook, it definitely remains a key component for me. 
We'll have to see how the networking develops on Google+. Being a "Gircler" (as I call it) opens the doorway to opportunities that I am not yet aware of. But, not joining - I know that there will be no opportunities via this avenue.

Now, I just need to decide how I want to use each, not "whether" I will.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila -

This is where feeds are necessary - you need to use a tool like ping.fm or twitterfeed to push out blog entries and quick notes (you have a blog at your main business site, right?) to the various social networks.

I'm happy with my woodworking network here at LJ, however, you(all) are not my customers. Those people live all over the place and I need to get the word out to as many of them as quickly and easily as possible.

The question is: what is the purpose of these networks for you - to get business? or expand your social or professional network?

For my IT security biz network, I use LinkedIn, for woodworking, LJ, etc. most of my social network is via email, though some via Facebook. I'm looking at YouTube as well as the other social networks for potential clients.

Everything has to have a reason and the benefit needs to exceed the cost.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I wuold say wait I have seen on other sites that sooner or later its possiple to
collect all the different social network on one acount just like they have done with e-mail accounts

so I presume it will make you possiple to update all your acount with one bottom here after 
that day it works it will be easy for you to be on multible network

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Will 'Google+' be a Plus or a Minus?*
> 
> I woke up early this morning, determined to not let the day get away from me. Even though I have been busy, it sometimes seems that I don't have enough time in the day to get everything that I want to finished. There are many little things that take a small chunk of time here and there and before I knew it, yesterday I looked up at the clock and it was 4pm. I was truly surprised.
> 
> I have had a lot of correspondence stuff to do in the past several days. I think that is a good sign though, and I enjoy talking with customers, friends and family. I am kind of holding my mail box at bay, if you will, and trying to keep up with things. It is a good thing that I can type pretty fast.
> 
> I found myself kind of side tracked with this new networking called 'Google+.' Apparently, it is Google's answer to Facebook and is a similar type of networking site. While part of me is excited about it, there is another part of me that doesn't know if I can handle another site to be involved with right now. I honestly think that I could make a career out of networking and visiting these sites that I do.
> 
> I already use a lot of Google products, like Picasa for my pictures and Gmail for my email and I have been quite happy with them. They have a lot of flexibility and interact with each other so that you don't have to keep on making profiles and adding information in for each service that you use.
> 
> I do feel though that sometimes I am overwhelmed by the incredible amount of features that are available. I know that they want to be everything to everyone, but sometimes I have trouble digesting all this information. Google+ is not different it seems.
> 
> I began looking through the introduction pages and before I knew it, I had spend a good chunk of time reading and trying to figure out what it is all about. It looks good so far, but can I really afford to put my time into yet another social network? I am honestly thinking that I could easily spend the entire day going from network to network and site to site 'visiting' and commenting on stuff. It does get to be a lot.
> 
> I have been pretty good so far with limiting myself to only a couple of sites. Besides here at Lumberjocks, I like to hang out at Steve Good's site and also my own Facebook page. (I have a business page there too called Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art.) I find that those are plenty to keep me busy and keep me in touch with not only my family and friends, but also my painting and scroll sawing friends and customers. Although I don't get a chance to browse and comment on everything, I feel that I am active enough to be considered a 'regular' and the comments I do make are sincere and I actually do know and remember the people I am talking to.
> 
> However, if I keep on adding new places to visit, I think I will be a bit overloaded and have a hard time keeping everything straight.
> 
> I love Rivergirls' signature line that she uses. It is a quote from Homer Simpson: "Oh, and how is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain."
> 
> I think that pretty much sums up the way I feel at times.
> 
> I am seriously considering whether or not to include the Google+ network in my daily routine. I believe that it will become a force to reckon with and a staple of networking in the near future. People are becoming more and more technologically savvy every day and more and more people are using high-tech phones for much of their computer communication which is what these sites are geared for. It may not be a choice that I have to make, but a necessity.
> 
> I already have a Twitter account, but I don't actively use it. I feel kind of bad when I receive word that I have a new follower, because I think how they are subscribing to nothing. If they are expecting daily tweets, they will surely be disappointed, as I am quite 'tweetless.' It is another network that some say is necessary in business but I just don't have time to do.
> 
> (Isn't there supposed to be some time left for me to draw and cut in my business? Hummm . . . . )
> 
> It is amazing how those twenty four little hours pass by so quickly. I find myself thinking that more and more each day. I am sure that part of it is growing pains of having a small business, but even with a partner who picks up a lot of the work, it is still sometimes a bit much.
> 
> I find myself leaning toward working with Google+ as an additional network. Although part of me wonders what the heck I am thinking, there is another part of me that is saying "just one more" because I think it will be an important place in the future. Seeing that I am already hooked into so much Google stuff also helps me look in that direction. Am I kidding myself thinking that it won't be that much more work and time for me? Or could it possibly (and you are going to really laugh here!) make things easier?
> 
> Maybe some of you techies out there and other business owners could give me your opinion on what you think of it. As I said, I haven't really done much research yet, and I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions of it. After all, it is part of the marketing process and I need to market myself in order to have a successful business. I know that Google, Microsoft and other similar companies are taking over our lives with their tracking and all the information that they know about us already, but I don't really see how that will change in the future. It is part of the price we have to pay for being 'social' on the internet.
> 
> I think that my best bet right now is to move slowly. One step at a time as they say. Hopefully, by having that approach, it will leave me some time to do some actual woodworking.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


These are all really good points that you all brought up and i thank you for sharing your opinion. I agree with you that there is nothing that has to be done urgently and that making a transition little by little will probably be the best way. Jim is right in that I already feel somewhat stretched right now and I don't

I do like the thought of gently easing it into my life and seeing how it goes. I also believe that I spend my limit of time on the computer and I need to make things as streamlined as possible at this point. Perhaps, this will help me organize that part of my life and get things sorted out in that area.

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Many Choices and Many Directions*

As usual, the days just seem to be going by too quickly. Perhaps it is because all of the ideas I have that it seems that I am always running behind and trying to catch up. I am not complaining, as it is good to be full of ideas, but it sometimes seems that no matter how much I accomplish in a day, there is still more that I wanted to get done.

I don't want to fall into that trap of never being happy with my accomplishments, nor do I want to feel as if I am resting on my laurels and no longer required to put effort into things that they need. Both can be incredibly destructive and self-defeating behavior.

The more time that passes, the more I realize that there is no one place that we can reside in our lives that we can view as 'utopia.' It seems just when we reach our goals and settle into our comfort zone, something called 'life' happens and throws it out of balance and it takes a bit of effort to readjust things again.

That isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just think how boring our lives would be if there were nothing there to interact with.

Several years back I was going through some tough times in my life. Things were not what I wanted them to be and I had little interest in my business or people in general. I was quite successful at buffering myself from the rest of the world and only interacted with people when it was necessary. It was a very sad and unproductive time for me.

The days would run together, one into the other and there was little hope of excitement of any sort. I had minimal interaction with others and I found myself living in a dreadful place. I had quite successfully filtered out much of the rest of the world. Each day seemed endless, and when it finally was complete, it would only bring on another one just like it. It was not a good time for me at all.

I look back at those times, not with sadness or self-pity, but as a reminder of how things could without a bit of chaos in my life. I find the more we interact with each other, the more we open ourselves up to both the highs and lows in life and ultimately the richer our lives become.

So those days I feel a bit overwhelmed and don't know what to do first, before I get exasperated, I reflect on those times when I lived so differently and my life was so routine. It is good to remind ourselves of things like that sometimes.

It is giving me great pleasure to watch my little army of skating figures grow. I spent another couple of hours cutting them today, and I am nearing the finish line. I had mentioned that it was easier for me to set up 80 sets of them, even though I only needed 72 for this order, and I am going to be able to complete the last of the 72 today, if not continue on and just finish off the entire 80 sets. That way I will have some extras and have a head start on the next order.

I feel very pleased at myself the way this project is working out. Here is a fine example where some planning pays off. I have been cutting several sets a day, limiting my cutting to a couple of hours each session. As soon as I start to get tired, I stop for the day and move on to something else. As a result, there is no stress whatsoever in getting these done and the cutting is clean and accurate. When I begin to get fatigued and lose concentration, I just call it a day as far as cutting and turn to something else. With cutting this volume of pieces, it is a luxury to do things this way and has removed all of the stress you would think would accompany a job such as this. I am actually enjoying it.

I should be ready to have the entire order shipped by next week, and with that I will have a great feeling of accomplishment. It will then be interesting to sit back a bit and see how it is received. After all the time that has passed since I first thought of this idea, it will be nice to actually see it offered in the proper venue.

I had a question from a customer yesterday that sparked an idea for an entirely new set of patterns that I am going to make. They are not as artistic as some of the things that you have seen me do, but they are what I would see as a staple for a scroller's pattern library and even though the idea is simple, no one has offered it yet. It is one of those few times when I don't want to say what it is yet because I want to wait until it is done and on the market. You will just have to be patient to see. My head is swimming with ideas.

I also got to work on my son's logo yesterday. I am almost finished with it and only need to tweak it a bit and add some color into it. It is looking decent and he is happy with it and it makes me feel good that I can do something like that for him.

And finally, I am preparing the next blog entry for the scroll saw class to post tonight or tomorrow. I was still getting messages from people who were getting supplies so I didn't want to move too quickly where people will fell as if they are getting behind at the beginning.

The next blog will be on applying the pattern to the wood, which can be done in several ways. I will probably be following that up fairly quickly with getting started on cutting, as I am sure that people are anxious to get going. I suppose I am too.

All these things should keep me busy today. I also want to get at my little painting pattern. It seems that by the time I get to it in the evening, I am running out of gas and don't want to start something so late. I'll have to see about shifting things around so I can finish up and make better use of my evening time.

Last night the site here was down for several hours. I was going to work on the class blog, but after a bit I just gave up and called it a night. It was odd not being able to answer any emails from here or scout around and see what others were up to. I suppose it shows how much I like it here.

I hope everyone has a great and productive day. Enjoy every busy moment of it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices and Many Directions*
> 
> As usual, the days just seem to be going by too quickly. Perhaps it is because all of the ideas I have that it seems that I am always running behind and trying to catch up. I am not complaining, as it is good to be full of ideas, but it sometimes seems that no matter how much I accomplish in a day, there is still more that I wanted to get done.
> 
> I don't want to fall into that trap of never being happy with my accomplishments, nor do I want to feel as if I am resting on my laurels and no longer required to put effort into things that they need. Both can be incredibly destructive and self-defeating behavior.
> 
> The more time that passes, the more I realize that there is no one place that we can reside in our lives that we can view as 'utopia.' It seems just when we reach our goals and settle into our comfort zone, something called 'life' happens and throws it out of balance and it takes a bit of effort to readjust things again.
> 
> That isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just think how boring our lives would be if there were nothing there to interact with.
> 
> Several years back I was going through some tough times in my life. Things were not what I wanted them to be and I had little interest in my business or people in general. I was quite successful at buffering myself from the rest of the world and only interacted with people when it was necessary. It was a very sad and unproductive time for me.
> 
> The days would run together, one into the other and there was little hope of excitement of any sort. I had minimal interaction with others and I found myself living in a dreadful place. I had quite successfully filtered out much of the rest of the world. Each day seemed endless, and when it finally was complete, it would only bring on another one just like it. It was not a good time for me at all.
> 
> I look back at those times, not with sadness or self-pity, but as a reminder of how things could without a bit of chaos in my life. I find the more we interact with each other, the more we open ourselves up to both the highs and lows in life and ultimately the richer our lives become.
> 
> So those days I feel a bit overwhelmed and don't know what to do first, before I get exasperated, I reflect on those times when I lived so differently and my life was so routine. It is good to remind ourselves of things like that sometimes.
> 
> It is giving me great pleasure to watch my little army of skating figures grow. I spent another couple of hours cutting them today, and I am nearing the finish line. I had mentioned that it was easier for me to set up 80 sets of them, even though I only needed 72 for this order, and I am going to be able to complete the last of the 72 today, if not continue on and just finish off the entire 80 sets. That way I will have some extras and have a head start on the next order.
> 
> I feel very pleased at myself the way this project is working out. Here is a fine example where some planning pays off. I have been cutting several sets a day, limiting my cutting to a couple of hours each session. As soon as I start to get tired, I stop for the day and move on to something else. As a result, there is no stress whatsoever in getting these done and the cutting is clean and accurate. When I begin to get fatigued and lose concentration, I just call it a day as far as cutting and turn to something else. With cutting this volume of pieces, it is a luxury to do things this way and has removed all of the stress you would think would accompany a job such as this. I am actually enjoying it.
> 
> I should be ready to have the entire order shipped by next week, and with that I will have a great feeling of accomplishment. It will then be interesting to sit back a bit and see how it is received. After all the time that has passed since I first thought of this idea, it will be nice to actually see it offered in the proper venue.
> 
> I had a question from a customer yesterday that sparked an idea for an entirely new set of patterns that I am going to make. They are not as artistic as some of the things that you have seen me do, but they are what I would see as a staple for a scroller's pattern library and even though the idea is simple, no one has offered it yet. It is one of those few times when I don't want to say what it is yet because I want to wait until it is done and on the market. You will just have to be patient to see. My head is swimming with ideas.
> 
> I also got to work on my son's logo yesterday. I am almost finished with it and only need to tweak it a bit and add some color into it. It is looking decent and he is happy with it and it makes me feel good that I can do something like that for him.
> 
> And finally, I am preparing the next blog entry for the scroll saw class to post tonight or tomorrow. I was still getting messages from people who were getting supplies so I didn't want to move too quickly where people will fell as if they are getting behind at the beginning.
> 
> The next blog will be on applying the pattern to the wood, which can be done in several ways. I will probably be following that up fairly quickly with getting started on cutting, as I am sure that people are anxious to get going. I suppose I am too.
> 
> All these things should keep me busy today. I also want to get at my little painting pattern. It seems that by the time I get to it in the evening, I am running out of gas and don't want to start something so late. I'll have to see about shifting things around so I can finish up and make better use of my evening time.
> 
> Last night the site here was down for several hours. I was going to work on the class blog, but after a bit I just gave up and called it a night. It was odd not being able to answer any emails from here or scout around and see what others were up to. I suppose it shows how much I like it here.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day. Enjoy every busy moment of it!


Do you keep a journal Sheila? I know you sort of keep a journal here, but what I'm talking about wouldn't work stored here because it'd be giving away your ideas. I'm talking about an idea journal. I keep a notebook (which has grown into way more than one) where I jot down ideas that I may think of for future projects. It's just a place to put things on paper. If I don't I will forget about some of my best ideas until I see someone else do them instead. 
I had the same problem with the site being down last evening. I had a rough day yesterday. After my bath, I wanted to sit down and lurk around Lumberjocks. I tried off and on for over three hours to get on. It kept telling me the server was busy. When that sort of thing happens, I suffer from Lumberjocks withdrawal.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices and Many Directions*
> 
> As usual, the days just seem to be going by too quickly. Perhaps it is because all of the ideas I have that it seems that I am always running behind and trying to catch up. I am not complaining, as it is good to be full of ideas, but it sometimes seems that no matter how much I accomplish in a day, there is still more that I wanted to get done.
> 
> I don't want to fall into that trap of never being happy with my accomplishments, nor do I want to feel as if I am resting on my laurels and no longer required to put effort into things that they need. Both can be incredibly destructive and self-defeating behavior.
> 
> The more time that passes, the more I realize that there is no one place that we can reside in our lives that we can view as 'utopia.' It seems just when we reach our goals and settle into our comfort zone, something called 'life' happens and throws it out of balance and it takes a bit of effort to readjust things again.
> 
> That isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just think how boring our lives would be if there were nothing there to interact with.
> 
> Several years back I was going through some tough times in my life. Things were not what I wanted them to be and I had little interest in my business or people in general. I was quite successful at buffering myself from the rest of the world and only interacted with people when it was necessary. It was a very sad and unproductive time for me.
> 
> The days would run together, one into the other and there was little hope of excitement of any sort. I had minimal interaction with others and I found myself living in a dreadful place. I had quite successfully filtered out much of the rest of the world. Each day seemed endless, and when it finally was complete, it would only bring on another one just like it. It was not a good time for me at all.
> 
> I look back at those times, not with sadness or self-pity, but as a reminder of how things could without a bit of chaos in my life. I find the more we interact with each other, the more we open ourselves up to both the highs and lows in life and ultimately the richer our lives become.
> 
> So those days I feel a bit overwhelmed and don't know what to do first, before I get exasperated, I reflect on those times when I lived so differently and my life was so routine. It is good to remind ourselves of things like that sometimes.
> 
> It is giving me great pleasure to watch my little army of skating figures grow. I spent another couple of hours cutting them today, and I am nearing the finish line. I had mentioned that it was easier for me to set up 80 sets of them, even though I only needed 72 for this order, and I am going to be able to complete the last of the 72 today, if not continue on and just finish off the entire 80 sets. That way I will have some extras and have a head start on the next order.
> 
> I feel very pleased at myself the way this project is working out. Here is a fine example where some planning pays off. I have been cutting several sets a day, limiting my cutting to a couple of hours each session. As soon as I start to get tired, I stop for the day and move on to something else. As a result, there is no stress whatsoever in getting these done and the cutting is clean and accurate. When I begin to get fatigued and lose concentration, I just call it a day as far as cutting and turn to something else. With cutting this volume of pieces, it is a luxury to do things this way and has removed all of the stress you would think would accompany a job such as this. I am actually enjoying it.
> 
> I should be ready to have the entire order shipped by next week, and with that I will have a great feeling of accomplishment. It will then be interesting to sit back a bit and see how it is received. After all the time that has passed since I first thought of this idea, it will be nice to actually see it offered in the proper venue.
> 
> I had a question from a customer yesterday that sparked an idea for an entirely new set of patterns that I am going to make. They are not as artistic as some of the things that you have seen me do, but they are what I would see as a staple for a scroller's pattern library and even though the idea is simple, no one has offered it yet. It is one of those few times when I don't want to say what it is yet because I want to wait until it is done and on the market. You will just have to be patient to see. My head is swimming with ideas.
> 
> I also got to work on my son's logo yesterday. I am almost finished with it and only need to tweak it a bit and add some color into it. It is looking decent and he is happy with it and it makes me feel good that I can do something like that for him.
> 
> And finally, I am preparing the next blog entry for the scroll saw class to post tonight or tomorrow. I was still getting messages from people who were getting supplies so I didn't want to move too quickly where people will fell as if they are getting behind at the beginning.
> 
> The next blog will be on applying the pattern to the wood, which can be done in several ways. I will probably be following that up fairly quickly with getting started on cutting, as I am sure that people are anxious to get going. I suppose I am too.
> 
> All these things should keep me busy today. I also want to get at my little painting pattern. It seems that by the time I get to it in the evening, I am running out of gas and don't want to start something so late. I'll have to see about shifting things around so I can finish up and make better use of my evening time.
> 
> Last night the site here was down for several hours. I was going to work on the class blog, but after a bit I just gave up and called it a night. It was odd not being able to answer any emails from here or scout around and see what others were up to. I suppose it shows how much I like it here.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day. Enjoy every busy moment of it!


Morning, William:
Yes, I do have a note book where I keep all of my ideas. Most of them anyway! Then when I have a lull in creativity, I just go through there and find a direction. Even if I wind up doing something different than I originally planned, which I usually do, it is a great resource to keep me moving or to jump start me when I am not feeling particularly creative.

And with the LJ's site having over 25,000 members, I am sure there are hiccups from time to time. I found I don't panic like I used to when I was newer to the site and it would have its down time. It really doesn't happen often and I just try to refocus on something or go to bed like last night . 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices and Many Directions*
> 
> As usual, the days just seem to be going by too quickly. Perhaps it is because all of the ideas I have that it seems that I am always running behind and trying to catch up. I am not complaining, as it is good to be full of ideas, but it sometimes seems that no matter how much I accomplish in a day, there is still more that I wanted to get done.
> 
> I don't want to fall into that trap of never being happy with my accomplishments, nor do I want to feel as if I am resting on my laurels and no longer required to put effort into things that they need. Both can be incredibly destructive and self-defeating behavior.
> 
> The more time that passes, the more I realize that there is no one place that we can reside in our lives that we can view as 'utopia.' It seems just when we reach our goals and settle into our comfort zone, something called 'life' happens and throws it out of balance and it takes a bit of effort to readjust things again.
> 
> That isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just think how boring our lives would be if there were nothing there to interact with.
> 
> Several years back I was going through some tough times in my life. Things were not what I wanted them to be and I had little interest in my business or people in general. I was quite successful at buffering myself from the rest of the world and only interacted with people when it was necessary. It was a very sad and unproductive time for me.
> 
> The days would run together, one into the other and there was little hope of excitement of any sort. I had minimal interaction with others and I found myself living in a dreadful place. I had quite successfully filtered out much of the rest of the world. Each day seemed endless, and when it finally was complete, it would only bring on another one just like it. It was not a good time for me at all.
> 
> I look back at those times, not with sadness or self-pity, but as a reminder of how things could without a bit of chaos in my life. I find the more we interact with each other, the more we open ourselves up to both the highs and lows in life and ultimately the richer our lives become.
> 
> So those days I feel a bit overwhelmed and don't know what to do first, before I get exasperated, I reflect on those times when I lived so differently and my life was so routine. It is good to remind ourselves of things like that sometimes.
> 
> It is giving me great pleasure to watch my little army of skating figures grow. I spent another couple of hours cutting them today, and I am nearing the finish line. I had mentioned that it was easier for me to set up 80 sets of them, even though I only needed 72 for this order, and I am going to be able to complete the last of the 72 today, if not continue on and just finish off the entire 80 sets. That way I will have some extras and have a head start on the next order.
> 
> I feel very pleased at myself the way this project is working out. Here is a fine example where some planning pays off. I have been cutting several sets a day, limiting my cutting to a couple of hours each session. As soon as I start to get tired, I stop for the day and move on to something else. As a result, there is no stress whatsoever in getting these done and the cutting is clean and accurate. When I begin to get fatigued and lose concentration, I just call it a day as far as cutting and turn to something else. With cutting this volume of pieces, it is a luxury to do things this way and has removed all of the stress you would think would accompany a job such as this. I am actually enjoying it.
> 
> I should be ready to have the entire order shipped by next week, and with that I will have a great feeling of accomplishment. It will then be interesting to sit back a bit and see how it is received. After all the time that has passed since I first thought of this idea, it will be nice to actually see it offered in the proper venue.
> 
> I had a question from a customer yesterday that sparked an idea for an entirely new set of patterns that I am going to make. They are not as artistic as some of the things that you have seen me do, but they are what I would see as a staple for a scroller's pattern library and even though the idea is simple, no one has offered it yet. It is one of those few times when I don't want to say what it is yet because I want to wait until it is done and on the market. You will just have to be patient to see. My head is swimming with ideas.
> 
> I also got to work on my son's logo yesterday. I am almost finished with it and only need to tweak it a bit and add some color into it. It is looking decent and he is happy with it and it makes me feel good that I can do something like that for him.
> 
> And finally, I am preparing the next blog entry for the scroll saw class to post tonight or tomorrow. I was still getting messages from people who were getting supplies so I didn't want to move too quickly where people will fell as if they are getting behind at the beginning.
> 
> The next blog will be on applying the pattern to the wood, which can be done in several ways. I will probably be following that up fairly quickly with getting started on cutting, as I am sure that people are anxious to get going. I suppose I am too.
> 
> All these things should keep me busy today. I also want to get at my little painting pattern. It seems that by the time I get to it in the evening, I am running out of gas and don't want to start something so late. I'll have to see about shifting things around so I can finish up and make better use of my evening time.
> 
> Last night the site here was down for several hours. I was going to work on the class blog, but after a bit I just gave up and called it a night. It was odd not being able to answer any emails from here or scout around and see what others were up to. I suppose it shows how much I like it here.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day. Enjoy every busy moment of it!


Apart from breathing and the occasional heartbeat I can't remember ever doing 400 of anything, Sheila!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices and Many Directions*
> 
> As usual, the days just seem to be going by too quickly. Perhaps it is because all of the ideas I have that it seems that I am always running behind and trying to catch up. I am not complaining, as it is good to be full of ideas, but it sometimes seems that no matter how much I accomplish in a day, there is still more that I wanted to get done.
> 
> I don't want to fall into that trap of never being happy with my accomplishments, nor do I want to feel as if I am resting on my laurels and no longer required to put effort into things that they need. Both can be incredibly destructive and self-defeating behavior.
> 
> The more time that passes, the more I realize that there is no one place that we can reside in our lives that we can view as 'utopia.' It seems just when we reach our goals and settle into our comfort zone, something called 'life' happens and throws it out of balance and it takes a bit of effort to readjust things again.
> 
> That isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just think how boring our lives would be if there were nothing there to interact with.
> 
> Several years back I was going through some tough times in my life. Things were not what I wanted them to be and I had little interest in my business or people in general. I was quite successful at buffering myself from the rest of the world and only interacted with people when it was necessary. It was a very sad and unproductive time for me.
> 
> The days would run together, one into the other and there was little hope of excitement of any sort. I had minimal interaction with others and I found myself living in a dreadful place. I had quite successfully filtered out much of the rest of the world. Each day seemed endless, and when it finally was complete, it would only bring on another one just like it. It was not a good time for me at all.
> 
> I look back at those times, not with sadness or self-pity, but as a reminder of how things could without a bit of chaos in my life. I find the more we interact with each other, the more we open ourselves up to both the highs and lows in life and ultimately the richer our lives become.
> 
> So those days I feel a bit overwhelmed and don't know what to do first, before I get exasperated, I reflect on those times when I lived so differently and my life was so routine. It is good to remind ourselves of things like that sometimes.
> 
> It is giving me great pleasure to watch my little army of skating figures grow. I spent another couple of hours cutting them today, and I am nearing the finish line. I had mentioned that it was easier for me to set up 80 sets of them, even though I only needed 72 for this order, and I am going to be able to complete the last of the 72 today, if not continue on and just finish off the entire 80 sets. That way I will have some extras and have a head start on the next order.
> 
> I feel very pleased at myself the way this project is working out. Here is a fine example where some planning pays off. I have been cutting several sets a day, limiting my cutting to a couple of hours each session. As soon as I start to get tired, I stop for the day and move on to something else. As a result, there is no stress whatsoever in getting these done and the cutting is clean and accurate. When I begin to get fatigued and lose concentration, I just call it a day as far as cutting and turn to something else. With cutting this volume of pieces, it is a luxury to do things this way and has removed all of the stress you would think would accompany a job such as this. I am actually enjoying it.
> 
> I should be ready to have the entire order shipped by next week, and with that I will have a great feeling of accomplishment. It will then be interesting to sit back a bit and see how it is received. After all the time that has passed since I first thought of this idea, it will be nice to actually see it offered in the proper venue.
> 
> I had a question from a customer yesterday that sparked an idea for an entirely new set of patterns that I am going to make. They are not as artistic as some of the things that you have seen me do, but they are what I would see as a staple for a scroller's pattern library and even though the idea is simple, no one has offered it yet. It is one of those few times when I don't want to say what it is yet because I want to wait until it is done and on the market. You will just have to be patient to see. My head is swimming with ideas.
> 
> I also got to work on my son's logo yesterday. I am almost finished with it and only need to tweak it a bit and add some color into it. It is looking decent and he is happy with it and it makes me feel good that I can do something like that for him.
> 
> And finally, I am preparing the next blog entry for the scroll saw class to post tonight or tomorrow. I was still getting messages from people who were getting supplies so I didn't want to move too quickly where people will fell as if they are getting behind at the beginning.
> 
> The next blog will be on applying the pattern to the wood, which can be done in several ways. I will probably be following that up fairly quickly with getting started on cutting, as I am sure that people are anxious to get going. I suppose I am too.
> 
> All these things should keep me busy today. I also want to get at my little painting pattern. It seems that by the time I get to it in the evening, I am running out of gas and don't want to start something so late. I'll have to see about shifting things around so I can finish up and make better use of my evening time.
> 
> Last night the site here was down for several hours. I was going to work on the class blog, but after a bit I just gave up and called it a night. It was odd not being able to answer any emails from here or scout around and see what others were up to. I suppose it shows how much I like it here.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day. Enjoy every busy moment of it!


I usally carry a little memo pad and as a ideal pops up I write it down
David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices and Many Directions*
> 
> As usual, the days just seem to be going by too quickly. Perhaps it is because all of the ideas I have that it seems that I am always running behind and trying to catch up. I am not complaining, as it is good to be full of ideas, but it sometimes seems that no matter how much I accomplish in a day, there is still more that I wanted to get done.
> 
> I don't want to fall into that trap of never being happy with my accomplishments, nor do I want to feel as if I am resting on my laurels and no longer required to put effort into things that they need. Both can be incredibly destructive and self-defeating behavior.
> 
> The more time that passes, the more I realize that there is no one place that we can reside in our lives that we can view as 'utopia.' It seems just when we reach our goals and settle into our comfort zone, something called 'life' happens and throws it out of balance and it takes a bit of effort to readjust things again.
> 
> That isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just think how boring our lives would be if there were nothing there to interact with.
> 
> Several years back I was going through some tough times in my life. Things were not what I wanted them to be and I had little interest in my business or people in general. I was quite successful at buffering myself from the rest of the world and only interacted with people when it was necessary. It was a very sad and unproductive time for me.
> 
> The days would run together, one into the other and there was little hope of excitement of any sort. I had minimal interaction with others and I found myself living in a dreadful place. I had quite successfully filtered out much of the rest of the world. Each day seemed endless, and when it finally was complete, it would only bring on another one just like it. It was not a good time for me at all.
> 
> I look back at those times, not with sadness or self-pity, but as a reminder of how things could without a bit of chaos in my life. I find the more we interact with each other, the more we open ourselves up to both the highs and lows in life and ultimately the richer our lives become.
> 
> So those days I feel a bit overwhelmed and don't know what to do first, before I get exasperated, I reflect on those times when I lived so differently and my life was so routine. It is good to remind ourselves of things like that sometimes.
> 
> It is giving me great pleasure to watch my little army of skating figures grow. I spent another couple of hours cutting them today, and I am nearing the finish line. I had mentioned that it was easier for me to set up 80 sets of them, even though I only needed 72 for this order, and I am going to be able to complete the last of the 72 today, if not continue on and just finish off the entire 80 sets. That way I will have some extras and have a head start on the next order.
> 
> I feel very pleased at myself the way this project is working out. Here is a fine example where some planning pays off. I have been cutting several sets a day, limiting my cutting to a couple of hours each session. As soon as I start to get tired, I stop for the day and move on to something else. As a result, there is no stress whatsoever in getting these done and the cutting is clean and accurate. When I begin to get fatigued and lose concentration, I just call it a day as far as cutting and turn to something else. With cutting this volume of pieces, it is a luxury to do things this way and has removed all of the stress you would think would accompany a job such as this. I am actually enjoying it.
> 
> I should be ready to have the entire order shipped by next week, and with that I will have a great feeling of accomplishment. It will then be interesting to sit back a bit and see how it is received. After all the time that has passed since I first thought of this idea, it will be nice to actually see it offered in the proper venue.
> 
> I had a question from a customer yesterday that sparked an idea for an entirely new set of patterns that I am going to make. They are not as artistic as some of the things that you have seen me do, but they are what I would see as a staple for a scroller's pattern library and even though the idea is simple, no one has offered it yet. It is one of those few times when I don't want to say what it is yet because I want to wait until it is done and on the market. You will just have to be patient to see. My head is swimming with ideas.
> 
> I also got to work on my son's logo yesterday. I am almost finished with it and only need to tweak it a bit and add some color into it. It is looking decent and he is happy with it and it makes me feel good that I can do something like that for him.
> 
> And finally, I am preparing the next blog entry for the scroll saw class to post tonight or tomorrow. I was still getting messages from people who were getting supplies so I didn't want to move too quickly where people will fell as if they are getting behind at the beginning.
> 
> The next blog will be on applying the pattern to the wood, which can be done in several ways. I will probably be following that up fairly quickly with getting started on cutting, as I am sure that people are anxious to get going. I suppose I am too.
> 
> All these things should keep me busy today. I also want to get at my little painting pattern. It seems that by the time I get to it in the evening, I am running out of gas and don't want to start something so late. I'll have to see about shifting things around so I can finish up and make better use of my evening time.
> 
> Last night the site here was down for several hours. I was going to work on the class blog, but after a bit I just gave up and called it a night. It was odd not being able to answer any emails from here or scout around and see what others were up to. I suppose it shows how much I like it here.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and productive day. Enjoy every busy moment of it!


DONE with 72 sets! Now just to cut the 72 ponds. They are easy though, just rounded rectangles. 










It doesn't look like much, does it??

Getting closer . . .

Martyn - I bet some of your awesome boxes have more than 400 pieces in them! When we are following our hearts, it doesn't seem too bad, does it? 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*

YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!

Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!

How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.

Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'

Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.

By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.

Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.

So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:










It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.



There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.

Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.

I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.

I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.

I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)

So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!

Have a great day!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*
> 
> YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!
> 
> Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!
> 
> How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.
> 
> Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'
> 
> Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.
> 
> By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.
> 
> Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.
> 
> So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.
> 
> Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.
> 
> I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.
> 
> I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.
> 
> I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)
> 
> So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!
> 
> Have a great day!


Me? I'd go bonkers doing that many of the same things but I have done it many times when I had my welding business and needed to survive! It pays the bills so you just roll up your sleeves and get busy or starve! Sometimes it turns out to be enjoyable albeit others looking on may not think so.

See me dancing and whooping along with you? After that many pieces you deserve to gloat.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*
> 
> YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!
> 
> Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!
> 
> How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.
> 
> Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'
> 
> Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.
> 
> By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.
> 
> Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.
> 
> So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.
> 
> Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.
> 
> I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.
> 
> I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.
> 
> I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)
> 
> So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!
> 
> Have a great day!


Good to hear you got them all done . It is so good that you could stack - cut them if you would have to cut each one it would be boring and someone would of had to pay me alot or I would have to be awefull hunger

Well I got a chance to go check out Google Plus and was going to register but they are not excepting any more people said they would e-mail me when it was ready for more members. So it is a trail thing now to see if it works .

have a great weekend !!

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*
> 
> YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!
> 
> Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!
> 
> How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.
> 
> Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'
> 
> Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.
> 
> By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.
> 
> Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.
> 
> So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.
> 
> Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.
> 
> I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.
> 
> I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.
> 
> I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)
> 
> So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks to both of you. It was really nice to have this extra work - especially at this time of year which is the slowest time for the pattern market. Everyone is out and playing and lots of shops are sweltering and it isn't until about August when people start thinking about getting back into the shop and making those holiday/craft fair items. The extra income is very welcome and worth the time. I am ready too, if I get - say another couple of sets ordered. If I don't have time to cut them out, I have back up help and if that fails, I have the laser company quote that is quite reasonable so they can take over. I thought this one through and I think I have all the bases covered.  I just wanted to be the one to do the first batch at least because I have so much of my heart invested into this project!

I was reading more on Google+ too and I have come to the conclusion that I am going to go slow with it like many suggested. It really offers no more than Facebook, and for now everyone is there. There is no hurry, as pointed out, to do anything drastic right now. Although I will like to still hear experiences and thoughts on how it is working. It will be good to have options, I think.

You have a great weekend, too!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*
> 
> YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!
> 
> Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!
> 
> How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.
> 
> Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'
> 
> Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.
> 
> By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.
> 
> Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.
> 
> So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.
> 
> Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.
> 
> I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.
> 
> I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.
> 
> I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)
> 
> So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!
> 
> Have a great day!


Congrats on getting the job done!. It is agood feeling to finish on schedule.
Rick


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*
> 
> YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!
> 
> Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!
> 
> How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.
> 
> Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'
> 
> Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.
> 
> By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.
> 
> Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.
> 
> So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.
> 
> Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.
> 
> I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.
> 
> I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.
> 
> I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)
> 
> So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!
> 
> Have a great day!


congrat´s with the little victory …..LOL
and with complish the pile of skaters

take care
Dennis


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *Excuse Me For a Moment While I Do My 'Happy Dance!'*
> 
> YAY for me! I reached a nice milestone yesterday in my little sawdust-filled world! I finished cutting out my 72 sets of skaters!
> 
> Now I know that may not sound exciting to you all, but it is a great accomplishment for me to have under my belt. It is one of the rare times that I actually PLANNED something and it actually WORKED!
> 
> How many times have we planned something out and it looked wonderful in theory only to have life come in and mess everything up for us? I don't know about you, but for me it has happened more than I care to admit.
> 
> Even my partner kind of mocked me when I told him how I was going to do this. He never really said anything, but I could see in his eyes as I was telling him my plan that he was thinking "sure, it's going to work that way!" He was mighty quiet when I said I was finished and I could tell even he was a bit surprised at how quickly it seemed to go. Score one for the 'pink cloud!'
> 
> Seventy-two sets is a lot even by my standards. Even though they are stack cut, that only makes it slower. And with those tiny skate blades, I had doubts myself if I would be able to pull it off and be accurate. But I thought it through and I planned it out and I did all the prep at once and had everything ready in a box to cut. That way if I had an hour or so I would just grab a piece and go.
> 
> By doing these little 'mini-sessions' for no more than a couple of hours per day, it kept me fresh and focused and the job didn't overwhelm me. Even if I wasn't quite in the mood for cutting, I would put on some good music and cut for an album or two and make a good sized dent in the pile. At least I felt like I accomplished something.
> 
> Before long, the pile was down to nearly nothing and I could see the finish line. In a matter of less than a week, I have reached my goal.
> 
> So here is what a box of 72 sets looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, does it? When it is all sitting in that little box with all those skate blades and legs looking back at me it is hard to believe that there are that many in there. But they are. And they are accurate as can be and I am proud to send them off to be sold and painted. So I am taking my little moment of glory here and basking in my accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> There. That is out of my system now. On to other things.
> 
> Today's focus will be on the next segment of the class. I want to get that posted by later tonight if possible. I want people to actually be able to cut this weekend and do some practice. I am probably going to post two lessons close to each other, because I want one to be "Applying the Pattern" and I feel that it needs to stand on its own. I do this so that down the line, when people are looking back on the class or just want to know how to put the pattern on, they won't have to wade through a lot of other stuff to find the information.
> 
> I think for the bulk of the class, I will be posting short and focused segments for this reason. Those of you who know me know that I like to be organized. I want everything to flow in a way so that people can pick and choose each chapter they want to learn and it can be a stand alone lesson on that technique. That will make it easier and more fun for people to follow.
> 
> I really am trying to present this stuff in the best possible way. There is so much information I am thinking I want to share, that sometimes even I get a bit overwhelmed. But once we are really rolling, I think we will do fine.
> 
> I also finished my son's logo for his company yesterday. That was a fun project to do and it was nice to be able to help him. I received word from him this morning that for the most part he liked it and he tweaked a couple of things to suit his own taste. I know he and his wife had a vision of what they were aiming for with it and I was happy that I came even close to it and was able to do this for him. At one point in my life, I had thoughts of doing graphic designing for a living. I love working with computers and graphics and find it challenging and fun. But with designing as I do, I get to have the best of both worlds - computers and woodworking - and you all know I never get bored. (Oh, and there is always painting!)
> 
> So I will keep this short today so I can get to finishing up my next lesson. Thanks for letting me gloat for a bit. I just had to let out a little Ya-HOO! and do my happy dance here. After all, it is fun to share the victories!
> 
> Have a great day!


Congratulations on finishing the skating sets. You are a braver and more persistent person than I. Well done.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Benefits of Teaching*

Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.

I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.

Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.

I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.

Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.

The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.

I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.

In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.

If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.

Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.

Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.

I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.

As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.

I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)

I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.

I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


I am among the experienced scrollers you mention, and I thnk you are moving along with the class in a perfectly timed manner. 
I just looked at the lesson you posted last night on applying patterns. It is only fifteen hours old and already had eighteen comments. 
If you tried presenting the material in a faster or longer format, I fear the comments and questions on any particular post would be so many to make it difficult for anyone, beginner or experienced, to get as much out of your class.
Because of that, I think you're doing a great job at the class. I have tried teaching a few people to scroll. I usually find myself more aggrevated with the process than they do. I always assume they will pick up on techniques as quick as I did or will know things that I had to learn myself. It doesn't work that way and I have to slow things down. Well, you know I don't like slowing down. That's the exact reason I tell people I can offer advice, but I don't have the patience to teach.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


I am also used to spinning lots of plates and moving at quite a pace, William. There is part of me that initially looked at the pace I was going and felt it was like molasses. But in reading the responses and receiving the personal messages, it helped me see that people aren't in a hurry. They want to learn. As I said, they have lives and other responsibilities too and for many of them, this is a side thing that they want to do at a relaxed pace. As I said in the beginning though - "we are not going anywhere."

I too have responsibilities, and am working this in between them. As with anything I do, I want to give the best possible effort I have and that requires time. I look at the class lasting several weeks. This will give us all the time necessary to make it work for everyone. It is wonderful that in a forum such as this it is possible to do things this way. Besides being able to present things at a good pace, the class will be in the archives for all who wish to try later on. How could it be any better?

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds.  Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


I don't see how you could do any better. I think you're doing a great job.
However…...
You know I can't leave well enough alone.
I could see you maybe coming back at a later date and extending the class or starting another one. After anyone who wishes to do show has had time to play around with the basics of scrolling, you could do a class on more advanced techniques. 
Also, you could do a painting class. 
You could become our scroll saw related regular teacher.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


Shelia you are doing a outstanding job with the classes . I'm a experienced scrollers , that is still learning

I believe taking it slow is a good way to go it gives time for people to read and put the information to work . Then come back ( at least I hope they come back). If they had a problem they can ask questions and comment on how they are doing .

Whats that I hear Shelia doing a painting class , I must of missed that posting . Be sure to let me know when that starts I'll be there and sure William will join in too .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


Thanks for the nice comments guys, but you are overwhelming me!!! It reminds me of sitting in the hospital after having your first child and someone walking in and saying "so when are you going to have your next one?" (The girls all understand that one, I am sure!)

I would love to do a painting class . . . . . eventually!

But lets see if I survive this class first! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


We'll look for a painting class in the future becasue we'll make sure you survive this one. Worst case scenerio, we'll package up some band aids and aspirin to send your way. If that doesn't work, we'll send tequila. 
Tequila fixes everything.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


One thing with a good teacher…. SME (subject matter expertise) ... and… Sheila you are one who has the SME additional to your teaching capabilities and experience… I like the way you introduced subject in #1 and #2 (these had attracted a lot of students to join)... then on your #3 what a surprise of being so serious about pattern sticking… how much more when it comes to cutting and I dont think it will be a short lesson.. Keep it up. God bless.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


Sheila, Haven't you noticed…. you are 3 more blogs to beat Frank…. Congratulations being the TOP BLOGGER… You deserve a break… I am just proactive, I may not be around when you become the number one.. that will be on Sunday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


Cool, Bert! I didn't even really notice!  I kind of looked when the 400th blog of this series came up because my friend Bernie is always telling me "you should write a book!" I tell him to read it here, but he doesn't have a computer (alas!)

Boy the girl can talk!

I am going to have to change my tag line to "At least I can type fast!" from the "Knowledge is Power" one! LOL

Thanks for the good wishes! I wouldn't be here if you didn't talk back.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


Additional to your typing so fast… you type what you want to speak… that is why you have a lot to say in you blog.. 
I was busy today doing the 40 boxes for gifts from that recycled parquet… well.. at least I have finished 8 pieces completed (no varnish yet), 10 pieces without lids, all the other pieces under gluing… progress report??? would I ever reach it…Hope so.

Next week, I will be teaching fitters who are working on the ship repairing forklifts, trucks, and cranes-two days practical and 3 days classroom lesson…. well that is a new challenge for teaching… a pause for woodworks again.


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *The Benefits of Teaching*
> 
> Teaching a large group of people with lots of different levels of expertise can be a challenge. I must admit, when I was approached to teach a class here on scroll sawing, I felt a little intimidated. After seeing all the beautiful projects here from so many talented woodworkers, my first reaction was to wonder what I could possibly teach them.
> 
> I was first asked in March, just before leaving for the show that I lectured at in Saratoga Springs, New York. At that point it had been several years since I had taught a class, and I had never been asked to lecture previously. That was all new to me.
> 
> Even though I had taught decorative painting classes over the years, I had never taught scroll saw classes. Once I was asked to do a demonstration at a scroll saw club in the Chicago area, but that was also quite informal and it was only to about ten or fifteen members. The group was very casual and many of them I had come to know throughout the years and considered them friends. I had actually almost forgotten about it, as it was woven into a time in my life when things were quite busy in other directions. It was more of a one time event, and I never really pursued it further.
> 
> I have always maintained that teaching is a wonderful way to learn more about your skill. As we become more competent in what we do, it is inevitable that we begin to take many things for granted. I believe that is a natural part of the process. Things that used to be a struggle for us become easy and almost second nature, and we sometimes forget to give ourselves credit for what we have accomplished. By working with others who are new to the skill, our own sense of ability is reinforced. The mere act of sharing what we know with others is a great way to look at how we do things and take inventory of our strengths and weaknesses. It is also a good way to build confidence in ourselves when we come to the realization that we do have much to offer others.
> 
> Saratoga Springs was a good example of that for me. In the process of lecturing and teaching several different groups of people - all with different skill levels, it forced me to be aware of what knowledge I had gained over the years and had taken for granted. Many of the things that I considered second nature in the process of scroll sawing and woodworking were new and exciting to the newcomers. I would have never realized this had I not chosen to accept these invitations to lecture and teach. Through the intelligent questions that were asked of me, I came to understand that I had more to offer people than I initially thought. And that was a good feeling.
> 
> The best part of the whole thing was that I learned a lot too. In speaking with people and discussing things, many things were brought to light that I hadn't heard of or considered before. And that was very exciting. It made me look at myself and at other woodworkers in a much different way.
> 
> I found that one of the most enlightening part of the class was the questions. When a student asked a question, it gave insight to some areas that perhaps I wasn't covering completely enough. When a question was asked about a particular technique or process, it brought to my attention that perhaps I had assumed something that I should have explained a little better. Perhaps it was one of those points that I had done many times and taken for granted. In any case, by clarifying things for the student and answering the question, it helped me understand my own abilities better and raised my own confidence. If I didn't have a clear answer for them, there were certainly others in the class who were able to offer advice and answers from their own experience, and we all learned. It was a good thing for everyone involved.
> 
> In preparing for the class I am teaching here on Lumberjocks, I have been pulling on all that I have learned over the past several months from others. Since teaching in Saratoga Springs, I have become much more aware of my own abilities and what others are looking for in a class. The questions asked, both in New York and subsequently from customers and people here on this and other forums, give me a sense of what information people are seeking and how I should present it. It has helped me tremendously in the preparation and decisions of which material I need to cover and also to what extent.
> 
> If I were doing this a year ago, I don't think that it would be the same at all. I don't think that it would be a bad class, but I think that perhaps it would not be as accessible for someone who is just beginning. I would probably be guilty of assuming many things that I now realize are necessary building blocks in the foundation of many of the processes we will be doing.
> 
> Woodworking itself is so dimensional. Each division of woodworking is like the side of a multifaceted stone. While a person may be expert on one or even several of the different types of woodworking, there is always more to learn and explore in a different, yet related field. Many divisions of woodworking can overlap each other to make incredible things, and it is rare that only one process is used. I believe that is what makes it so exciting for all of us. The journey of learning new processes and techniques never seems to end. There is always another challenge on the horizon for us. That, along with teaching others is a very fulfilling part of many of our lives. I believe it is why we are all here.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the first real lesson for my scroll saw class. I have decided that the lessons would be short and focused and I am gearing them to those who have never worked with a scroll saw before. This is not intended to talk down to those here, but after receiving many messages from people who wish to participate in the class and have little or no experience on the scroll saw, I feel that it is the best way to proceed.
> 
> I realize that this pace may seem slow to those who have some knowledge of the process of scroll sawing, but in mapping things out and seeing what I want to cover in the class, I realize that it is a great deal of information and I want everyone to be able to digest it slowly and easily. I also realize that many who are following have busy lives filled with families, jobs and other things. I believe that going at a slower pace will offer the greatest benefit to all. For those who are more experienced, I also welcome their participation and thoughts. I have seen this occur already, and I think that it will help enhance the learning experience.
> 
> As for myself today, I have plenty that I am going to do to keep busy. Although the 72 sets of skating figures are done, I need to cut out 72 rectangular ponds. Although this shouldn't take too long, any time I do 72 of anything it will manage to eat up a couple of hours of my day. I will be printing the patterns while I am doing that. I received my order for the bags which I am going to package the patterns in so I have everything I need to complete things and get them ready to ship.
> 
> I also have been saying for almost a week how I want to get some work done on my new painting design. It was one of those weeks where other things have taken priority and my paints and brushes have sat here untouched for days now. It is time to move that up the list and make time to finish it. (I may even take them to the beach and do it there, weather permitting. It would do me good to get out and have a change of scenery.)
> 
> I am looking forward to a good weekend. I have already received a good amount of response from the lesson that I posted last night, both privately and on the comment section, and I feel that we are all going in the right direction. I appreciate the opportunity given to me very much.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.


Hello Sheila!
First of all I want to give my sincere congratulations on your scroll saw class!

I am a novice scrollers and my experience is still low. I'm from Portugal and here there is not much matter on the scroll saw art.

My Passion for scroll saw came from Brazil, during a vacation that I spent there, I met a lady who offered me a dinosaur in 3D and I was like a child trying to assemble the puzzles. Since then I was fond of this art scroll saw!

I have learned a lot through you all (scrollers) here in these wonderful sites!!

Sheila THANK YOU for sharing your experience!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Sincere Thanks*

I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.

I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.

Did I ever!

Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.

But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.

In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.

I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.

Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.

There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.

Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.

However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.

I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!

Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.

I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.

I just had to say.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Shelia , *A big thank you* for taking the time out of your busy life and running the scroll saw classes . With the experience scroller's following along adding there tips and new scrollers asking questions. It is a learning experience for all and a reminder to some .
Have a good day


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Let me throw another big thanks in there as well. I for one look forward to checking out the class.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Thank you Sheila for doing this daily, it "bugs" me when I get up and you haven't posted yet! ;-} I look forward to reading your postings that it has become a daily ritual and I, for one, would miss it if you stop writing. However if you do decide to cut back or quit altogether because you choose to, don't let my ritual(s) stop you! In your shoes, I would not enjoy continuing to do this because of someone's ritual if I truly wished to stop! By your words, you have said you do enjoy writing so keep on doing it till you no longer enjoy it. I think maybe by that time we will be smart enough to read between the lines and know if you are not enjoying the writing and wanting you to quit. I hope the time never comes! Count me in as one of your fans!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


I promise that I won't be here more than I want It is funny, but it never really seems to be an obligation. Just a 'habit' that I seem to have acquired.  I am glad that the new place was opened for general chat, although I haven't really had a chance to visit it. I suppose I talk enough between here and my comments on other posts! 

Thanks to you all!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Yup, I have my morning coffee reading your posts also, and chuckle to myself, "Come on Sheila, shake a leg. You're wasting the day away" when I''m here before you. I have always wondered if writing these has improved you writing skills, and have they added perspective into you own life?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


come on Sheila you knew you wuold fit in among this bunch of woodnerds 
even before you joined and made the first blog you knew you cuoldn´t find a better corner 
to hang out …. LOL

just ceep on writting the daily blog as long as you wish …. but the day you think its too
much do to other happits in your life and only want to do it occassionaly then please lets us know 
so we don´t go around and worry about you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Let me Welcome your GRATITUDE to LJs first and the second… LET ME SAY… THANK YOU TOO!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


I have always considered this a Win/Win site. We ALL seem to go away from it a little richer than when we arrived.  That is a great thing!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


I may not always comment, Sheila but I read your posts most days on the day and catch up later if I'm busy. Its good to have you around.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Concur with Martyn - you are part of my morning routine. Ideas and inspiration before my coffee,THANKS!

Steve


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Sincere Thanks*
> 
> I must say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of responses that I have had so far to the scroll sawing class. It is really so much more than I could have ever dreamed of.
> 
> I remember when I first heard of Lumberjocks from Steve Good, he mentioned to me that there aren't a lot of scrollers here. I took a look on the project pages and thought he was probably right, but I thought I would hang around here for a bit 'just to see'. After all, I like other aspects of woodworking too and worst case scenario, I would learn something about these other types of woodworking.
> 
> Did I ever!
> 
> Probably my biggest concern with being here and participating was that I would be considered a 'lightweight' woodworker. With seeing all the fancy shops and equipment that everyone had, and me here working out of the side of my kitchen (not to mention that I was female) I was unsure if I would ever fit in or feel like I belonged here.
> 
> But in looking around and seeing not only the wonderful projects from people like Kelly, MrsN, Ellen, Mary Ann, Barb, Verna and so many other talented women, I felt that perhaps me and my scroll saw would have a chance after all. I gave it a try. And I am really happy that I did.
> 
> In writing my daily posts here, it has given me the chance to get to know many of you as friends. I look forward to 'talking' to you every day and your friendship and advice has become a very positive part of my life. It is odd though how when I write my blogs each morning, I usually don't think of the number of people who are reading. I know the numbers are there, and I do glance at them in passing from time to time, but those who know me well know that I am not what you call a 'numbers person' and it really is of no consequence to me how many read this. I kind of feel that if I connect with even one person, that it is worth my time.
> 
> I look at this morning ritual I have created as a nice way to start the day with friends. In my mind, I can picture us having a cup of coffee and discussing the days' events and what we plan to do or how we solve a problem. It is a nice way to begin each morning and you all have helped me thorough many issues, shared your knowledge and experiences and also at times sought my advice on some things. I like that and it makes for a good friendship.
> 
> Hosting this class here has just to me been an extension of that. It is my way of giving back to the community that has accepted me so generously. It has been really exciting not only to hear from my buddies during this early stage in the class, but also from new (to me) LJ's that may have not commented before. It has made me aware that behind each one of those numbers is a person, who is watching and reading and perhaps learning from our discussions here and on the class blog. And that is incredible.
> 
> There are several people who ask me why I put myself out here every day for all of you to read. My friend Bernie's wife Ellen is one of them. She frequently tells me how she doesn't like the internet because everyone's business is on display for all to see. She hears from others how people know who broke up with who or other family business because they posted it on Facebook and she can't understand how people can air their personal lives out for all to see. I respect her thoughts on that and I agree with some of them - especially when I see some of the things that others post. But I do try to remind her that nothing is known to others that they do not put out there for people to see. It is a choice that each individual makes for themselves.
> 
> Even I have my limits. You won't see me talking about politics or religion or some other personal aspects of my life here. It doesn't mean I don't have ideas and opinions on them, it just means that I refuse to discuss them on an open forum. There are times and places to make these opinions known and this forum is neither as far as I am concerned. I have personal things too that I don't share here. It doesn't mean that they are necessarily bad or ominous things, but they are personal and again, there is a better time and place than a woodworking forum to talk about them.
> 
> However, since my job is such a passion and large part of my life, it is easy to talk about the many ways in which it affects my day to day living. When I began this blog over a year ago, I mentioned that I felt that people are like icebergs, and that we only see the very tip that they allow us to see. I believe that is true for everyone. There are some people that I have met here that have allowed me to see more of themselves through messages and emails and I them. And I cherish those friendships very much.
> 
> I hope I didn't go too far off on a tangent here, as I sometimes do, but I wanted to say how much I appreciate all your support not only for this class, but over the past year. I can't explain how thrilled I am that so many of you are excited and learning from my class - even as we are barely getting started. Heck - we haven't even turned on our saws yet!
> 
> Whether you are actively participating or just watching, I want you all to know that I feel it is a great privilege that you have all bestowed on me. It does my heart so good to see people learning something and having fun at the same time. And it makes me feel good to know that I have something to offer some of you too. It feels good to give back to a place that I feel I have gained so much from.
> 
> I have received many thanks from a lot of you for doing this class, but I feel that it is me who should be thanking you all for your support and acceptance. You have all made me feel like a member of your community here and I thoroughly appreciate it.
> 
> I just had to say.


Just catching up while I'm sick today. Yes, Sheila, you can count me in as a "most of the time" reader, it really depends on how much time I have that day. And, even though you know it impresses me, I have to find out how long it is because you can type faster than I can read!

Great job on the class so far, I've already picked up some good tips, and it's great to see all the participation.

This is a woodworking site, not a carpenter's or renovation (refurbers) site, so I don't have all that much to offer YET, but when I see a question about carpentry or framing or flooring or anything that I KNOW about I jump in with both feet to help. This is how I try to justify all the wonderful knowledge I have gotten here. You should see some of the looks I get from people nowadays when I quote some little tidbit from here in the real world. Amazement would be one description. So yes, Sheila, I understand what you mean about a win/win site, and it's people like you that make it so.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*

As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.

I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.

I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.

Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.

We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.

Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.

When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.

I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.

With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.

I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.

I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.

But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.

But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.

We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.

What to do now?

Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.

We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.

By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .

Most of all it was FUN!

So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.

I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.

I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


I'm glad you go your ponds cut. I don't know how ya'll do it sometimes. When I say ya'll, I mean you and Keith along with several other woodworkers I know who work out of non-shops. Some have small shops. Then some have non-shops, or no shop at all. I have many tools in a large shop, and even I have to stop and do some head scratching sometimes to accomplish certain tasks. I usually do it over coffee. If I had to work like ya'll I'd probably have to start doing my head scratching over something much stronger. So I commend you all who find ways of doing the nice work you do without a shop at all.
I'm often intrigued when I see little things going on. What I mean by little things is your box you posted yesterday. I don't dare get involved though. As you know, I like large detailed things. I get aggrevated with tiny hard to see things. I congratulate you on your box. I'm glad ya'll had fun on it. I have fun looking at it. I don't think I'd have as much fun making one. 
You said you bought the miter saw at a place called Canadian Tire? I have to ask. Is that a funny name or is it what it sounds like, a tire shop that sells tools too?
I ask this because it reminded me of a little town I lived in when I met my wife. It was a tiny nowhere named Puckett. In that town, just becasue a store sounded like it specialized in certain things, didn't mean you wouldn't find completely unrelated things as well. For example, I started doing some remodeling in the house I had. This was long before I even considered doing woodwork, so I had no tools. I asked around. I would never have thought, as I was told, to go to the auto parts store for a hammer and circular saw (skil saw).


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


I have always loved those old timey kind of places where you go in expecting to find certain kind of stuff but instead you are bombarded with li'l bits of everything stacked one on top the other and have to dig and hunt for things. The owner said if you need anything in particular just ask and he claimed to know where everything was and shore enough he did. This was a hardware store almost downtown Washington D.C. called Jenks Hardware that sadly closed and relocated and when he relocated it wasn't the same and didn't have the same charm it had.

What did this have to do with your post? Nothing! I just commented off William's comment!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


I always have a list of things to do . Most of the time I may not get them all done , seem I have good intenion's but something or someone seems to always slow it down , or the body say hey you stop and take a rest your hurting.
It sure feels good when you finish a job or even part of one . I have a problem she say and that is sitting down I always got to be doing something . When I don't get something done It makes me feel funny
have a good day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


Canadian Tire is a kind of big hardware store/auto store/ etc. I suppose it would compare with True Value in the States except that it has a full auto care center. They are all over Canada.

Here is the link to the Canadian Tire Website.

They also sell power tools and have their own line of tools called 'Mastercraft' (which many of the Canadians refer to as 'Mastercrap') They are decent for the price though if you don't need high end stuff. The trick is to actually get the item that is on sale - they hand out rain checks by the thousands and at least here are known for items that are on sale being 'out of stock' exactly five minutes after the doors open the day the sales start.



Sheila


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


Sheila, I fully hear ya on this. In my last job I ran around all day long usually from 6 am until at least 5 pm. At the end of the day there was very little on my own to do list that was accomplished. I small portion on other's lists. I am currently in a new position and working through the day to day stuff and taking tome to focus on those things that need to get done. As to long drives to no where for no reason other then to relax, love them and don't get to do them as often as I would like these days.

Hope you had a good Monday 

CtL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


There's nothing wrong with those "crap" tools if they get the job done when you can't afford better. I was having a discussion just last night with my wife about all my "crap" tools. I have about exactly three good name brand quality tools in my entire shop. Pretty much everything else is "what I can afford". 
By the way, since you're "scroll girl". This discussion started because of some scroll saw issues I was having. My frankenstein/Delta scroll saw is about on it's last death rattle. I was upset that it has gotten so bad. The problem is I was breaking blades at a rate of about a a dozen and a half an hour and couldn't figure out why. Usually this indicates a problem somewhere with the saw. I've wanted to afford a better saw for a couple of years now, but it hasn't been in the cards. After griping a while about it, threatening to throw it out the door, then taking a cool down period (a time out), I stopped everything and figured out what was happening. Then I figured out a way to fix it like I have for so long. 
My point is, those "crap" tools do have a place. As bad as some of them are, if it weren't for the cheap price of some of them, some of us wouldn't be able to do wood work. I agree 110% the old phrase I hear so aften about buying the best you can afford. The problem is that some of us can't afford very much.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


That's why I have them, William! They are the best that I can afford. And as I said - they really do an adequate job in most cases.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Living is Better That Just Going Through Life*
> 
> As I sit here on Monday morning and reflect on the weekend, I look back on it and think that even though I seemed to be busy every second of each day, I didn't really get many things of substance accomplished. In reality I did check several things off of the list, but I can't help but think that somehow I could have done better.
> 
> I suppose that sometimes I am not the best manager of time. I noticed that there are times like this past weekend when I appear very busy and I really and truly am, but at the end of the day when I am tallying what to check off the list of things to do, I come up rather short. It can be a bit disappointing.
> 
> I have always liked Mondays because they symbolize a fresh start to a new week. I think that is why I like the mornings too. By getting up before the rest of the world, it gives me a chance to get my bearings and jump a little ahead of the game.
> 
> Yesterday I talked about my blogging here and I was very happy to read that I have become a part of your daily routine just as much as you have become part of mine. I feel that even though it takes a little time for me to post every morning, the amount of positive returns that I receive back from the experience on so many levels is certainly worth it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. We like routine. No matter how spontaneous we are, there is comfort and security in organizing and controlling our lives. Although curve balls are a very real part of life, most of us are able to better cope with them if we have certain anchor points that we rely on to remain unchanged. What those anchor point are varies with each individual. Some need job security. Others find it in family. The requirements are as unique as the individual, but I believe they serve as 'resting points' in between the chaos that each day brings in our lives and helps us deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Keeping a journal has long been looked upon as a positive activity. It helps us to slow down and step out of our life for a bit to ponder and evaluate our surroundings and events that are happening. It also helps us to think and reflect on our actions or on certain situations which may be overwhelming us at any given time. It allows us to document certain events in our lives, both positive and negative, so that we have a better understanding of them and perhaps make better decisions in the future. The bottom line is that it makes us think.
> 
> When I had jobs that I needed to drive to, I did much of this thinking on the way to and from work. In commuting each day back and forth, the driving itself became somewhat routine and it left lots of time for thinking and reflection on the days events. I found this 'mental journaling' to be very helpful. The car itself served as a buffer from the rest of the world, as there were no cell phones or other interferences to clutter my mind. To this day, I still enjoy a nice long ride in the car at times when I feel overwhelmed and overloaded. It clears my head and helps tune out the interference and clutter of life when I am trying to sort through something.
> 
> I find my writing here to be very similar. Many mornings I play barely audible classical music. I find it calming and peaceful. As I write here, I figure out what will be the priorities of the day. Those of you who read often know that I don't always accomplish what I set out to do, but I don't think that it really matters. The way I look at it is that it is a start or suggestion as to what I would like to see done. Frequently, I am over-optimistic and I do find that it is rare that I accomplish all that I set out to do. I have learned though that it is OK if that happens, and I have learned to stop chastising myself for not completing my daily mental list. The bottom line is that there was a list in the first place, and it served as a framework for my accomplishments of the day. I have learned that allowing the list to remain fluid is very important to my own well-being and satisfaction, and that I shouldn't be judgmental if everything on it isn't completed.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get on with it.
> 
> I did get the 72 ponds cut yesterday to go with the figures. As usual, it took a bit longer than I anticipated. Each of the skating ponds measures approximately 8.5" x 11". Each of the corners of the ponds are rounded 1.25". I could have left the corners square, as it would have been much less work for me to do, but I felt it looked rather plain unfinished by doing so. My partner noted that it would be a bit of extra work for me to round the corners, and I conceded it would, but once I had the picture in my mind that it was going to be that way, there was no turning back.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of cutting the rectangles on the scroll saw, as the trip to Bernie's to use the table saw would take up half the day or more. There was no way to just drive up there, use the saw and leave. It would require at least half a day's visit and a meal. Since I haven't talked to him all week, I didn't know if he had plans or not and didn't really like the idea of 'dropping in' as Ellen so often invited us to do. In all likelihood, they were at the cabin anyway.
> 
> But cutting 30" x 30" sheets on the scroll saw did not seem to be the way to go either. Besides the fact that cutting a straight line on the saw is questionable on even a good day, cutting seemingly endless inches of 72 ponds with four straight edges each and making them look nice and professional was neither appealing or even probably possible for me. I must admit that I did seriously consider doing so for a bit. If anything it would be a challenge and hone my skills of cutting straight.
> 
> But now wasn't the time to experiment. I wanted these to look nice.
> 
> We opted to go to Keith's parents' house and use his dad's antiquated table saw to do the job. Although the saw was old, it usually did the job and since pinpoint accuracy wasn't really required, we thought it would suffice. After a couple of tries, he actually got the motor going (under protest) and we were able to cut the long edges of the ponds. However, when we turned the saw off to reset the fence to cut the short edge, we found that the tired old machine has taken its last breath and refused to start. After several minutes of attempting to resurrect it, we made the final call and pronounced it dead.
> 
> What to do now?
> 
> Over in the corner, sat our cheap 10" sliding miter saw. We had picked it up cheap at Canadian Tire a year or so ago, and it sat on the floor of one of our closets for almost a year before we finally decided that the space would be used better by other things and stored it here. It finally had its chance to become the hero of the day and we put it to work.
> 
> We were able to finish our task uneventfully and got the 72 boards cut. I then took them home to round the corners on the scroll saw, which I also did without incident.
> 
> By the time that was done it was time to make supper, and just as I was doing so, I checked my mail and there was a call from Stevinmarine here on Lumberjocks. It was a challenge to make a band saw style box smaller than his own. Being up for the challenge and not to be outdone by him, I jumped right in - dinner could wait! I even got Keith involved in the design (if you could call it that) and gluing up of the box. It was a fine effort I felt and even though we were quickly unseated by KnotCurser, who made a box much smaller than ours, we had our moment of glory .
> 
> Most of all it was FUN!
> 
> So there went the day. Not without fun and silliness and a sense of friendship with my fellow woodworkers here. I find it to be a good life and one that I am happy to have. I am looking at 84 emails in my mail box at this moment. Some which I need to answer and some which I don't. So if you are waiting for me to do so, please be patient. I need to play sometimes too.
> 
> I have my list mapped out for me today. Will I accomplish everything on it? Probably not. But the important thing is that I will enjoy doing what I do and push that pile a little further. After all, that is the difference between just going through life and actually living.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


I also meant to tell you what caused the blade problem.
I think you know how the tensioning system works on a Delta. Well, when I would flip the lever to apply tension, the knob would move counter clockwise, loosening the tension setting as I was tightening. I wasn't catching it easily because as I would release the lever, the knob was turning back clockwise to the original location so that when I look at it, the mark I have on it to mark it's location was back correct. I wasn't catching this because the only time to see it was when the saw was running, which is hard to see with the top arm in constant motion. 
So on to investigating why. All the miles I have put on the saw had worn a groove in the bottom of the thumb screw. Apparantly this grooves was making the screw "follow" a movement when applying pressure. A file to the end of the screw quickly fixed the problem. 
It's about time to completely disasseble the old girl again and give her some much needed maintenance anyway. I need to finish my current project first though.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time After Time*

I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.

(I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)

But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.

And who said I am not learning? 

I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.

It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.

Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.

But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.

Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.

I suppose I will never be a good business person.

I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.

In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.

I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.

Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.

I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.

I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.

So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.

The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.

Have a great productive day.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


good morning sheila

it is right that you don't secumb 
to 'quick and dirty'

just because others do

in the end we are responsible for ourselves
somebody has to care

as far as cotton balls go

i'm still looking for them too (lol)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


I find that wadding up a tissue works just as well sometimes. 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


I'm always under estimating my time .

But then I don't figure in that so and so stopped by and stopped to do something for them real quick sometime them little jobs take more time to set up and get the tools out for it and clean up then the actually job.

Get a talking and next thing you know the time has flew out the window .

Well I need to get in gear meeting up with step-son and his friend to show them how to set a bathtub and toilet . Sewer is in I know , but not sure they ran and water yet so we will deal with that then . Was told they have all the tools they need we will see .


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


I am on vacation this week…Which means I spend 60 hours in the shop,

I am behind and will not catch up. Luckily I always schedule things in

away that allows me to fall behind and still deliver on time….If that makes

any sense.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


Yep, Bob! It makes perfect sense to me! (Don't let that scare you!) I hope you have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


First, I have to touch on the topic about the guy stocking the shelves at Wal-Mart. I have never worked at that store in particular, but when I was young, I did stock groceries nightly at a grocery store. Your story doesn't tell the half of that depressing type of job. What it does not tell is what happens if you become proficient at meeting you quota. They raise the quota. Then when you meet that quota, they raise it by requiring you to do the same in less time so they can cut your hours and save money. 
Next is the math. This doesn't have anything to do with math as it relates to estimating time, but I love math. It has always came naturally to me. My kids hate me when it comes to math. At some point these days, kids come to the conclusion, "why in the world do I need to know this?" They don't tell me that because they know I can answer that. I'm quick to give them examples of real world examples. Take equations for example. When figuing CCs or cubic inches in engines (remember my mechanic days), especially performance engines, it's easy to do using equations.
Now to the extimating time. I don't think any of us do that well. Most people always think it'll take them less time than it really does to accomplish a certain task. I often do the opposites and figure way too much time for a particular task and then have to find something else to fill the time so I don't get bored and restless. If I have nothing to do to keep my hands busy, I get way too anxious, nervous, and basically start going crazy.


----------



## BilltheDiver

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


Sheila..We are in the same boat when it comes to estimating time. It's a standing joke at my house. If my wife asks how long something will take I always answer "a couple of hours". She knows from experience that that can mean anywhere from 120 minutes to a couple of weekends.

I think it's because it is so rare that we get to start on something and work it through without interruption. If not for the interruptions (some self inflicted), we are probably not too far off in the estimates.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


Yep, Bill - Keith laughs at me too when I announce a time frame for doing something. He says "you and your pink cloud!" and just smiles and shakes his head! LOL I was really taken aback today when I was packing up the pond sets to be shipped and he said he was 'proud' of me for getting the order done so quickly. I thought he was kidding me but he was serious. It really made me feel good!

Hang in there - maybe one day you will surprise your wife too and actually finish something when you said you would! It will be nice to see the amazement on her face! (Just don't let her see your own look of amazement on your face!) 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


Well set deadlines, comfortably beaten. Sounds like good planning to me, Sheila. Well done. If you ever feel pushed again I'd look back to how you managed this project for pointers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


Yeppers, Martyn! I surprised everyone (especially myself) with pulling this one off so smoothly. I will try to remember all that I did 'right' this time! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time After Time*
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day yesterday printing out patterns and sanding 8.5" x 11" rounded rectangles of wood. It doesn't sound like enough to fill the day, but it certainly was. Once again I played the role of 'captain underestimation,' grossly underestimating the amount of time it will take me to do things.
> 
> (I never have been that good at math. There is something so impersonal about numbers that they just don't hold my interest. They are an evil necessity of life that I only deal with when I absolutely have to.)
> 
> But the good news is that when I planned the time frame for me doing this job and getting things out the door, I doubled the time that I estimated I could complete things in and came out somewhat ahead.
> 
> And who said I am not learning?
> 
> I tell you this with tongue in cheek because I am kind of chuckling at my own inability to accurately estimate how long it will take me to do something.
> 
> It isn't that I couldn't do it in the stated amount of time. I just find myself picking at things to make them the best that I can and we all know that doing things that way can take forever.
> 
> Take for instance this final step of sanding the ponds. I had 72 rounded rectangles made of 1/8" good grade plywood. All I needed to do was smooth them out and give them a final sanding. After all, whenever I purchased a wood kit of any kind, I expected that I would do my own sanding.
> 
> But as I started to sand, I got involved. My mind wandered (as it often does when I do repetitive tasks such as this) and I began thinking how this pile of wood that I was sanding here on my deck in Nova Scotia would wind up being shipped all over the world perhaps and be painted and made into family heirlooms and treasures that would possible be passed down from generation to generation. Some of these sets may be around longer than I would. In thinking about it, it really was kind of mind boggling. It boggled my mind anyway.
> 
> Now you are all probably laughing, but sometimes I think like that. In any case, it made me want to do a better job and I found I was spending more and more time on each piece, making sure it was satin smooth. Before I knew it, I had a pile of beautiful rectangles that are pretty much ready to paint without sanding at all. It took a bit longer than anticipated, but they were beautiful for what they were. And I was proud of them.
> 
> I suppose I will never be a good business person.
> 
> I hear stories from people who work at places like Wal-Mart and one story in particular stuck in my mind. A neighbor or mine who lives in Digby got a job at the neighborhood Wal-Mart. He used to sing opera and he was a very pleasant man and always liked to stop and chat about nothing in particular. He has a family though and times are hard and he needed to have a steady income, so he got the job there.
> 
> In speaking with him one day, he told of how at work he was required to unpack 'x' amount of items in 'y' amount of time or he would get written up. The pace required of him was not one of leisure, but one of purpose and it could be quite unforgiving. They had everything timed down to the second as to how long it should take to display each item. The employees were required to work within those perimeters. I was appalled.
> 
> I could understand how management wouldn't want one lollygagging and socializing, but keeping a pace such as he described with the consequences that he mentioned seemed to me unreasonable. I have talked to others who worked there too and they concur with what he said. I wonder what our world is coming to.
> 
> Now when I am in a store such as that and see someone stocking the shelves and need to know where to find something, I hate to even ask where the item would be. I hate to break the frantic rhythm of them unpacking their boxes and jeopardize their position because I don't know where to find the cotton balls. It certainly makes me think.
> 
> I don't know why those thoughts came to me while sanding the ponds. I suspect because I knew that if I were working at Wally World as a sander, I would be canned before the day would be out. Perhaps I am not the most efficient person around, but at least I can look at those future heirlooms and feel a sense of pride in knowing that I offered a good product.
> 
> I finished printing last night and today I am ready to package the sets. I assembled one package just to see what the set looked like and it looked complete, professional and like something that I am proud to put my name on. I know everything in that set is quality because I am the one who made it all and put everything together. I know in the future if I am to really be successful that I will need to relinquish some of these tasks to others, but I will pick and choose very carefully so that I am sure that the quality is still there. But for this batch, I know it is the case.
> 
> So for today I will be packing up the sets and finding a box for shipping. I see them going out tomorrow, which is well ahead of the August 8 deadline. I spent the remainder of the night researching the next projects that I have in mind and going through 10,000 fonts for something that I have in mind. But that is for the next adventure.
> 
> The days fill up quickly. And even though things may take a bit more time than we anticipate, the important thing to me is at the end of the day I can feel good about what I accomplished. i would rather produce one excellent thing than ten that are inferior. That is just the way I am.
> 
> Have a great productive day.


The way I see it, all of you are really professionals in your work taking a look on you timepieces. I am on a different world, woodworking is just a hobby… But the way I see, woodworks get all of my free time making it difficult to set targets everytime.

Thanks to all of you… your inspiring words make me think it wood be easier.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Hope For Selling Our Woodwork Items*

It seems that even though we are going through some tough times with the economy, not everyone is suffering as much as they have been in the recent past. I look to this as a sign of hope that people will be able to make a little extra money by selling their hand crafted items and that perhaps things are looking up just a little bit.

There are many small businesses where I live. Most of Nova Scotia consists of small fishing and tourist towns where work and prosperity is seasonal. As time goes on the resources are depleted, the fishing industry has not been immune to the economic downturn. However, the larger processing plants have dealt with this by importing more fish from other areas, and the work remains quite steady and available.

The tourist industry is a different story. Last year, the government subsidiary ran out on the ferry which connected Yarmouth (which is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia) to the United States. Many saw this as a disaster, leaving the provinces' already hurting tourist industry in further despair. Without the ferry to bring people, many businesses have suffered greatly.

But surprisingly, things may not be as bad as predicted. Since my partner and I have been looking for places to market his pens, we have spoken to many business owners and have discovered that many small businesses are doing fine. In fact, many are doing better than they have in the past several years.

This was a pleasant surprise to me. Although I have no hard and factual data, between hearing this from several places and also seeing first hand that things seem to be busier, it appears to be true. And that gives us some hope.

The other day Keith returned to the near by shop to recheck on selling his pens. This was not the shop in Yarmouth which took several of them last week, but one that he visited the week before. At the time we went in, the owner had said that she had a gentleman that made pens for her, but he hadn't had any stock in there yet and to check back in a couple of weeks and she would find out what was going on with him. Apparently she had worked with him for a couple of years and didn't want to edge him out. That was fine.

Friday, Keith went back to recheck with her and this time he brought a copy of our magazine, which his one plaque was on the cover. She still hadn't been able to contact the pen man, but she was very interested in seeing what other items we had for sale. On Monday, he brought several of his finished prototypes for her to see and she wound up taking everything on the spot and asking for more. He said that she thought all the prices he asked were very fair and that they would sell well, even with her markup. He also said that she would be interested in just about anything we had to offer.

This was very good news. The store is not what you would call a 'craft store', it is more of an 'art' place. They also sold nice furniture and the owner had a business for building custom kitchens. Part of the store was dedicated to displaying some beautiful kitchen cabinets and counters. All in all it was a very pleasing shop and would be a nice place to have our things in.

Keith said that she was particularly interested in the candle trays too, as she sold many different types of candles. It would be something that I would like to think about later on too, as well as a possible place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. I think it is good to have options.

I read this morning on Steve Good's list someone who had a show over the weekend and did extremely well making puzzles on the spot for customers. He had good sales at the show and was very happy. I have many woodworking 'friends' on Facebook too and for the most part, I have been reading good reports regarding them selling their items at shows. Again, I was surprised and happy. It certainly seems to be more than a few isolated incidents.

All these things are positive I believe. Perhaps that with times being what they are, people are reconsidering how they spend their money and don't mind spending a bit more for hand made quality. I am not an economist and I don't know the exact reasons that this is occurring, but hopefully it is a sign that things will be getting a little better for those who sell their finished items.

I often receive messages and emails from woodworkers who ask me my advice on selling their finished products. Unfortunately, I am probably one of the last people they should ask. I have so little experience with the outside world and retail sales that my guess would be as good as theirs in regards to pricing and so forth. I depend on my customers to report back to me as far as what sells and for how much, and I also need to consider which area they live in. My forest leaf plaques sold for up to $80 - $100 from one customer who lived in a very 'touristy' area and usually brought in about $25 - $40 on an average everywhere else. However some had trouble selling them for $20. I suppose it depends on where you live and the market at the time.

I am happy when reading stories of successes in marketing finished items. We all like to see others do well in our industry. The successes will also trickle down the economic ladder to me, as the creators do well, they will be looking for more marketable designs for items to sell. It is good for all of us.

Today I will be working on my next class, which I hope to post sometime tomorrow. I plan on including a short video in it, so it will take a bit more time to get together than previous versions. I am still learning to produce and edit the videos, as well as shoot them where they are pleasing to watch.

The box of ponds goes out today, too. They are all packaged and I put the pick up order in this morning. I am happy to be able to take a breath and sit back and see how they do. It is a good day already.

I hope that in your areas that you are experiencing some positive sales too. It will be a good thing if we begin to see some movement in a good direction, even if it is small. After the past couple of years, anything at all would be an improvement, I would imagine.

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## rivergirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Hope For Selling Our Woodwork Items*
> 
> It seems that even though we are going through some tough times with the economy, not everyone is suffering as much as they have been in the recent past. I look to this as a sign of hope that people will be able to make a little extra money by selling their hand crafted items and that perhaps things are looking up just a little bit.
> 
> There are many small businesses where I live. Most of Nova Scotia consists of small fishing and tourist towns where work and prosperity is seasonal. As time goes on the resources are depleted, the fishing industry has not been immune to the economic downturn. However, the larger processing plants have dealt with this by importing more fish from other areas, and the work remains quite steady and available.
> 
> The tourist industry is a different story. Last year, the government subsidiary ran out on the ferry which connected Yarmouth (which is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia) to the United States. Many saw this as a disaster, leaving the provinces' already hurting tourist industry in further despair. Without the ferry to bring people, many businesses have suffered greatly.
> 
> But surprisingly, things may not be as bad as predicted. Since my partner and I have been looking for places to market his pens, we have spoken to many business owners and have discovered that many small businesses are doing fine. In fact, many are doing better than they have in the past several years.
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise to me. Although I have no hard and factual data, between hearing this from several places and also seeing first hand that things seem to be busier, it appears to be true. And that gives us some hope.
> 
> The other day Keith returned to the near by shop to recheck on selling his pens. This was not the shop in Yarmouth which took several of them last week, but one that he visited the week before. At the time we went in, the owner had said that she had a gentleman that made pens for her, but he hadn't had any stock in there yet and to check back in a couple of weeks and she would find out what was going on with him. Apparently she had worked with him for a couple of years and didn't want to edge him out. That was fine.
> 
> Friday, Keith went back to recheck with her and this time he brought a copy of our magazine, which his one plaque was on the cover. She still hadn't been able to contact the pen man, but she was very interested in seeing what other items we had for sale. On Monday, he brought several of his finished prototypes for her to see and she wound up taking everything on the spot and asking for more. He said that she thought all the prices he asked were very fair and that they would sell well, even with her markup. He also said that she would be interested in just about anything we had to offer.
> 
> This was very good news. The store is not what you would call a 'craft store', it is more of an 'art' place. They also sold nice furniture and the owner had a business for building custom kitchens. Part of the store was dedicated to displaying some beautiful kitchen cabinets and counters. All in all it was a very pleasing shop and would be a nice place to have our things in.
> 
> Keith said that she was particularly interested in the candle trays too, as she sold many different types of candles. It would be something that I would like to think about later on too, as well as a possible place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. I think it is good to have options.
> 
> I read this morning on Steve Good's list someone who had a show over the weekend and did extremely well making puzzles on the spot for customers. He had good sales at the show and was very happy. I have many woodworking 'friends' on Facebook too and for the most part, I have been reading good reports regarding them selling their items at shows. Again, I was surprised and happy. It certainly seems to be more than a few isolated incidents.
> 
> All these things are positive I believe. Perhaps that with times being what they are, people are reconsidering how they spend their money and don't mind spending a bit more for hand made quality. I am not an economist and I don't know the exact reasons that this is occurring, but hopefully it is a sign that things will be getting a little better for those who sell their finished items.
> 
> I often receive messages and emails from woodworkers who ask me my advice on selling their finished products. Unfortunately, I am probably one of the last people they should ask. I have so little experience with the outside world and retail sales that my guess would be as good as theirs in regards to pricing and so forth. I depend on my customers to report back to me as far as what sells and for how much, and I also need to consider which area they live in. My forest leaf plaques sold for up to $80 - $100 from one customer who lived in a very 'touristy' area and usually brought in about $25 - $40 on an average everywhere else. However some had trouble selling them for $20. I suppose it depends on where you live and the market at the time.
> 
> I am happy when reading stories of successes in marketing finished items. We all like to see others do well in our industry. The successes will also trickle down the economic ladder to me, as the creators do well, they will be looking for more marketable designs for items to sell. It is good for all of us.
> 
> Today I will be working on my next class, which I hope to post sometime tomorrow. I plan on including a short video in it, so it will take a bit more time to get together than previous versions. I am still learning to produce and edit the videos, as well as shoot them where they are pleasing to watch.
> 
> The box of ponds goes out today, too. They are all packaged and I put the pick up order in this morning. I am happy to be able to take a breath and sit back and see how they do. It is a good day already.
> 
> I hope that in your areas that you are experiencing some positive sales too. It will be a good thing if we begin to see some movement in a good direction, even if it is small. After the past couple of years, anything at all would be an improvement, I would imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Well, glad you are selling some stuff. Basically here where I live things are dead- capital D. Etsy is also very very slow. I have observed that what is selling are things that are inexpensive- like 10 bucks- with only a couple of dollars shipping; AND the item must be functional as well as pleasing. As in form = function but the item must be a small indulgence also. For example a pretty bar of handmade soap. Small indulgence- looks pretty- smells great- very useful- costs under ten bucks including shipping. Handmade Lip balm= same deal. "Small indulgence" seems to be the ticket in this dire economy. Also, a legit 50 percent off clearance sale seems to help a tiny bit- but even then- it has to be ten bucks, have great form and a justifiable function. I need to make soap.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Hope For Selling Our Woodwork Items*
> 
> It seems that even though we are going through some tough times with the economy, not everyone is suffering as much as they have been in the recent past. I look to this as a sign of hope that people will be able to make a little extra money by selling their hand crafted items and that perhaps things are looking up just a little bit.
> 
> There are many small businesses where I live. Most of Nova Scotia consists of small fishing and tourist towns where work and prosperity is seasonal. As time goes on the resources are depleted, the fishing industry has not been immune to the economic downturn. However, the larger processing plants have dealt with this by importing more fish from other areas, and the work remains quite steady and available.
> 
> The tourist industry is a different story. Last year, the government subsidiary ran out on the ferry which connected Yarmouth (which is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia) to the United States. Many saw this as a disaster, leaving the provinces' already hurting tourist industry in further despair. Without the ferry to bring people, many businesses have suffered greatly.
> 
> But surprisingly, things may not be as bad as predicted. Since my partner and I have been looking for places to market his pens, we have spoken to many business owners and have discovered that many small businesses are doing fine. In fact, many are doing better than they have in the past several years.
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise to me. Although I have no hard and factual data, between hearing this from several places and also seeing first hand that things seem to be busier, it appears to be true. And that gives us some hope.
> 
> The other day Keith returned to the near by shop to recheck on selling his pens. This was not the shop in Yarmouth which took several of them last week, but one that he visited the week before. At the time we went in, the owner had said that she had a gentleman that made pens for her, but he hadn't had any stock in there yet and to check back in a couple of weeks and she would find out what was going on with him. Apparently she had worked with him for a couple of years and didn't want to edge him out. That was fine.
> 
> Friday, Keith went back to recheck with her and this time he brought a copy of our magazine, which his one plaque was on the cover. She still hadn't been able to contact the pen man, but she was very interested in seeing what other items we had for sale. On Monday, he brought several of his finished prototypes for her to see and she wound up taking everything on the spot and asking for more. He said that she thought all the prices he asked were very fair and that they would sell well, even with her markup. He also said that she would be interested in just about anything we had to offer.
> 
> This was very good news. The store is not what you would call a 'craft store', it is more of an 'art' place. They also sold nice furniture and the owner had a business for building custom kitchens. Part of the store was dedicated to displaying some beautiful kitchen cabinets and counters. All in all it was a very pleasing shop and would be a nice place to have our things in.
> 
> Keith said that she was particularly interested in the candle trays too, as she sold many different types of candles. It would be something that I would like to think about later on too, as well as a possible place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. I think it is good to have options.
> 
> I read this morning on Steve Good's list someone who had a show over the weekend and did extremely well making puzzles on the spot for customers. He had good sales at the show and was very happy. I have many woodworking 'friends' on Facebook too and for the most part, I have been reading good reports regarding them selling their items at shows. Again, I was surprised and happy. It certainly seems to be more than a few isolated incidents.
> 
> All these things are positive I believe. Perhaps that with times being what they are, people are reconsidering how they spend their money and don't mind spending a bit more for hand made quality. I am not an economist and I don't know the exact reasons that this is occurring, but hopefully it is a sign that things will be getting a little better for those who sell their finished items.
> 
> I often receive messages and emails from woodworkers who ask me my advice on selling their finished products. Unfortunately, I am probably one of the last people they should ask. I have so little experience with the outside world and retail sales that my guess would be as good as theirs in regards to pricing and so forth. I depend on my customers to report back to me as far as what sells and for how much, and I also need to consider which area they live in. My forest leaf plaques sold for up to $80 - $100 from one customer who lived in a very 'touristy' area and usually brought in about $25 - $40 on an average everywhere else. However some had trouble selling them for $20. I suppose it depends on where you live and the market at the time.
> 
> I am happy when reading stories of successes in marketing finished items. We all like to see others do well in our industry. The successes will also trickle down the economic ladder to me, as the creators do well, they will be looking for more marketable designs for items to sell. It is good for all of us.
> 
> Today I will be working on my next class, which I hope to post sometime tomorrow. I plan on including a short video in it, so it will take a bit more time to get together than previous versions. I am still learning to produce and edit the videos, as well as shoot them where they are pleasing to watch.
> 
> The box of ponds goes out today, too. They are all packaged and I put the pick up order in this morning. I am happy to be able to take a breath and sit back and see how they do. It is a good day already.
> 
> I hope that in your areas that you are experiencing some positive sales too. It will be a good thing if we begin to see some movement in a good direction, even if it is small. After the past couple of years, anything at all would be an improvement, I would imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I hear what you are saying Kelly. I know when I had my stuff in places, I seemed to sell lots of note cards of my paintings. I sell them for $4 each or 6/$20. Each one is packaged with a protective sleeve and has a nice sticker with my information on it. I was really surprised at how many of them went, but I think you are right - people like small indulgences.

I think soap is a great venue. Special soaps are wonderful treats to ourselves. One of my own special indulgences is a bar of Chanel soap. It is costly - about $25 a bar - but it lasts me for probably six months. I keep it in a special plastic box and use it when I want to feel special. My kids often get me a bar for my birthday or Christmas and it is enough to last me the year. There are two of the scents that I really like and I usually have one of each on hand. I haven't had to buy one for myself in years. Small things like that make us feel good even on the crummiest days.

I would love to see you succeed in your venture. It seems that you are very enterprising and once people find a product that they like, they will come back for more. (soap would be much easier to mail than furniture, of course)

Thanks for your insight on things. I know that everywhere things aren't going well, but I just wanted to share some things that I have heard. It is good to hear from many areas how everyone is doing.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Hope For Selling Our Woodwork Items*
> 
> It seems that even though we are going through some tough times with the economy, not everyone is suffering as much as they have been in the recent past. I look to this as a sign of hope that people will be able to make a little extra money by selling their hand crafted items and that perhaps things are looking up just a little bit.
> 
> There are many small businesses where I live. Most of Nova Scotia consists of small fishing and tourist towns where work and prosperity is seasonal. As time goes on the resources are depleted, the fishing industry has not been immune to the economic downturn. However, the larger processing plants have dealt with this by importing more fish from other areas, and the work remains quite steady and available.
> 
> The tourist industry is a different story. Last year, the government subsidiary ran out on the ferry which connected Yarmouth (which is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia) to the United States. Many saw this as a disaster, leaving the provinces' already hurting tourist industry in further despair. Without the ferry to bring people, many businesses have suffered greatly.
> 
> But surprisingly, things may not be as bad as predicted. Since my partner and I have been looking for places to market his pens, we have spoken to many business owners and have discovered that many small businesses are doing fine. In fact, many are doing better than they have in the past several years.
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise to me. Although I have no hard and factual data, between hearing this from several places and also seeing first hand that things seem to be busier, it appears to be true. And that gives us some hope.
> 
> The other day Keith returned to the near by shop to recheck on selling his pens. This was not the shop in Yarmouth which took several of them last week, but one that he visited the week before. At the time we went in, the owner had said that she had a gentleman that made pens for her, but he hadn't had any stock in there yet and to check back in a couple of weeks and she would find out what was going on with him. Apparently she had worked with him for a couple of years and didn't want to edge him out. That was fine.
> 
> Friday, Keith went back to recheck with her and this time he brought a copy of our magazine, which his one plaque was on the cover. She still hadn't been able to contact the pen man, but she was very interested in seeing what other items we had for sale. On Monday, he brought several of his finished prototypes for her to see and she wound up taking everything on the spot and asking for more. He said that she thought all the prices he asked were very fair and that they would sell well, even with her markup. He also said that she would be interested in just about anything we had to offer.
> 
> This was very good news. The store is not what you would call a 'craft store', it is more of an 'art' place. They also sold nice furniture and the owner had a business for building custom kitchens. Part of the store was dedicated to displaying some beautiful kitchen cabinets and counters. All in all it was a very pleasing shop and would be a nice place to have our things in.
> 
> Keith said that she was particularly interested in the candle trays too, as she sold many different types of candles. It would be something that I would like to think about later on too, as well as a possible place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. I think it is good to have options.
> 
> I read this morning on Steve Good's list someone who had a show over the weekend and did extremely well making puzzles on the spot for customers. He had good sales at the show and was very happy. I have many woodworking 'friends' on Facebook too and for the most part, I have been reading good reports regarding them selling their items at shows. Again, I was surprised and happy. It certainly seems to be more than a few isolated incidents.
> 
> All these things are positive I believe. Perhaps that with times being what they are, people are reconsidering how they spend their money and don't mind spending a bit more for hand made quality. I am not an economist and I don't know the exact reasons that this is occurring, but hopefully it is a sign that things will be getting a little better for those who sell their finished items.
> 
> I often receive messages and emails from woodworkers who ask me my advice on selling their finished products. Unfortunately, I am probably one of the last people they should ask. I have so little experience with the outside world and retail sales that my guess would be as good as theirs in regards to pricing and so forth. I depend on my customers to report back to me as far as what sells and for how much, and I also need to consider which area they live in. My forest leaf plaques sold for up to $80 - $100 from one customer who lived in a very 'touristy' area and usually brought in about $25 - $40 on an average everywhere else. However some had trouble selling them for $20. I suppose it depends on where you live and the market at the time.
> 
> I am happy when reading stories of successes in marketing finished items. We all like to see others do well in our industry. The successes will also trickle down the economic ladder to me, as the creators do well, they will be looking for more marketable designs for items to sell. It is good for all of us.
> 
> Today I will be working on my next class, which I hope to post sometime tomorrow. I plan on including a short video in it, so it will take a bit more time to get together than previous versions. I am still learning to produce and edit the videos, as well as shoot them where they are pleasing to watch.
> 
> The box of ponds goes out today, too. They are all packaged and I put the pick up order in this morning. I am happy to be able to take a breath and sit back and see how they do. It is a good day already.
> 
> I hope that in your areas that you are experiencing some positive sales too. It will be a good thing if we begin to see some movement in a good direction, even if it is small. After the past couple of years, anything at all would be an improvement, I would imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


You hit the nail on the head when you said it depends on where you live and market your wares. Well, that isn't your exact words, but basically what you said.
I have a few people, like my brother and his boss man for example, that often come to my shop and comment that they are surprised I don't get rich selling my work. I can't count the number of times I've reminded them of where we live. Then they always have the same suggestion, shipping it all over the country. That suggestion always gets answered with a question, have they checked the price of shipping large itens lately? They have all the answers though. At least they think they do.
I talk to people online all over the country. I know for a fact that in a different area that I could sell my work easily and at a very reasonable price. I don't live in those areas though. Therefore, I can't sell my projects. I do them anyway though for my own reasons. I won't go into that. You already know most of those reasons anyway.
I am glad to hear though that you and Keith have found a new market for your work. We know you both do nice work. You know though as well as anyone, sometimes the difference between selling your work and making money or going broke, can be simply being at the right place, with the right wares, at the right time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Hope For Selling Our Woodwork Items*
> 
> It seems that even though we are going through some tough times with the economy, not everyone is suffering as much as they have been in the recent past. I look to this as a sign of hope that people will be able to make a little extra money by selling their hand crafted items and that perhaps things are looking up just a little bit.
> 
> There are many small businesses where I live. Most of Nova Scotia consists of small fishing and tourist towns where work and prosperity is seasonal. As time goes on the resources are depleted, the fishing industry has not been immune to the economic downturn. However, the larger processing plants have dealt with this by importing more fish from other areas, and the work remains quite steady and available.
> 
> The tourist industry is a different story. Last year, the government subsidiary ran out on the ferry which connected Yarmouth (which is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia) to the United States. Many saw this as a disaster, leaving the provinces' already hurting tourist industry in further despair. Without the ferry to bring people, many businesses have suffered greatly.
> 
> But surprisingly, things may not be as bad as predicted. Since my partner and I have been looking for places to market his pens, we have spoken to many business owners and have discovered that many small businesses are doing fine. In fact, many are doing better than they have in the past several years.
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise to me. Although I have no hard and factual data, between hearing this from several places and also seeing first hand that things seem to be busier, it appears to be true. And that gives us some hope.
> 
> The other day Keith returned to the near by shop to recheck on selling his pens. This was not the shop in Yarmouth which took several of them last week, but one that he visited the week before. At the time we went in, the owner had said that she had a gentleman that made pens for her, but he hadn't had any stock in there yet and to check back in a couple of weeks and she would find out what was going on with him. Apparently she had worked with him for a couple of years and didn't want to edge him out. That was fine.
> 
> Friday, Keith went back to recheck with her and this time he brought a copy of our magazine, which his one plaque was on the cover. She still hadn't been able to contact the pen man, but she was very interested in seeing what other items we had for sale. On Monday, he brought several of his finished prototypes for her to see and she wound up taking everything on the spot and asking for more. He said that she thought all the prices he asked were very fair and that they would sell well, even with her markup. He also said that she would be interested in just about anything we had to offer.
> 
> This was very good news. The store is not what you would call a 'craft store', it is more of an 'art' place. They also sold nice furniture and the owner had a business for building custom kitchens. Part of the store was dedicated to displaying some beautiful kitchen cabinets and counters. All in all it was a very pleasing shop and would be a nice place to have our things in.
> 
> Keith said that she was particularly interested in the candle trays too, as she sold many different types of candles. It would be something that I would like to think about later on too, as well as a possible place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. I think it is good to have options.
> 
> I read this morning on Steve Good's list someone who had a show over the weekend and did extremely well making puzzles on the spot for customers. He had good sales at the show and was very happy. I have many woodworking 'friends' on Facebook too and for the most part, I have been reading good reports regarding them selling their items at shows. Again, I was surprised and happy. It certainly seems to be more than a few isolated incidents.
> 
> All these things are positive I believe. Perhaps that with times being what they are, people are reconsidering how they spend their money and don't mind spending a bit more for hand made quality. I am not an economist and I don't know the exact reasons that this is occurring, but hopefully it is a sign that things will be getting a little better for those who sell their finished items.
> 
> I often receive messages and emails from woodworkers who ask me my advice on selling their finished products. Unfortunately, I am probably one of the last people they should ask. I have so little experience with the outside world and retail sales that my guess would be as good as theirs in regards to pricing and so forth. I depend on my customers to report back to me as far as what sells and for how much, and I also need to consider which area they live in. My forest leaf plaques sold for up to $80 - $100 from one customer who lived in a very 'touristy' area and usually brought in about $25 - $40 on an average everywhere else. However some had trouble selling them for $20. I suppose it depends on where you live and the market at the time.
> 
> I am happy when reading stories of successes in marketing finished items. We all like to see others do well in our industry. The successes will also trickle down the economic ladder to me, as the creators do well, they will be looking for more marketable designs for items to sell. It is good for all of us.
> 
> Today I will be working on my next class, which I hope to post sometime tomorrow. I plan on including a short video in it, so it will take a bit more time to get together than previous versions. I am still learning to produce and edit the videos, as well as shoot them where they are pleasing to watch.
> 
> The box of ponds goes out today, too. They are all packaged and I put the pick up order in this morning. I am happy to be able to take a breath and sit back and see how they do. It is a good day already.
> 
> I hope that in your areas that you are experiencing some positive sales too. It will be a good thing if we begin to see some movement in a good direction, even if it is small. After the past couple of years, anything at all would be an improvement, I would imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Thanks William:
The geographical location is really the key, I believe. The reason I am somewhat optimistic is because just a couple of years ago, things were pretty depressed around here. It seemed that everyone was saying that business was terrible and the future here looked very bleak. For whatever reason, lots of these little shops and places are doing better. Even if they aren't breaking sales records of the past, just the fact that things are going in a better direction is making people happy. I hope it continues, as I realize it isn't like this everywhere.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Hope For Selling Our Woodwork Items*
> 
> It seems that even though we are going through some tough times with the economy, not everyone is suffering as much as they have been in the recent past. I look to this as a sign of hope that people will be able to make a little extra money by selling their hand crafted items and that perhaps things are looking up just a little bit.
> 
> There are many small businesses where I live. Most of Nova Scotia consists of small fishing and tourist towns where work and prosperity is seasonal. As time goes on the resources are depleted, the fishing industry has not been immune to the economic downturn. However, the larger processing plants have dealt with this by importing more fish from other areas, and the work remains quite steady and available.
> 
> The tourist industry is a different story. Last year, the government subsidiary ran out on the ferry which connected Yarmouth (which is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia) to the United States. Many saw this as a disaster, leaving the provinces' already hurting tourist industry in further despair. Without the ferry to bring people, many businesses have suffered greatly.
> 
> But surprisingly, things may not be as bad as predicted. Since my partner and I have been looking for places to market his pens, we have spoken to many business owners and have discovered that many small businesses are doing fine. In fact, many are doing better than they have in the past several years.
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise to me. Although I have no hard and factual data, between hearing this from several places and also seeing first hand that things seem to be busier, it appears to be true. And that gives us some hope.
> 
> The other day Keith returned to the near by shop to recheck on selling his pens. This was not the shop in Yarmouth which took several of them last week, but one that he visited the week before. At the time we went in, the owner had said that she had a gentleman that made pens for her, but he hadn't had any stock in there yet and to check back in a couple of weeks and she would find out what was going on with him. Apparently she had worked with him for a couple of years and didn't want to edge him out. That was fine.
> 
> Friday, Keith went back to recheck with her and this time he brought a copy of our magazine, which his one plaque was on the cover. She still hadn't been able to contact the pen man, but she was very interested in seeing what other items we had for sale. On Monday, he brought several of his finished prototypes for her to see and she wound up taking everything on the spot and asking for more. He said that she thought all the prices he asked were very fair and that they would sell well, even with her markup. He also said that she would be interested in just about anything we had to offer.
> 
> This was very good news. The store is not what you would call a 'craft store', it is more of an 'art' place. They also sold nice furniture and the owner had a business for building custom kitchens. Part of the store was dedicated to displaying some beautiful kitchen cabinets and counters. All in all it was a very pleasing shop and would be a nice place to have our things in.
> 
> Keith said that she was particularly interested in the candle trays too, as she sold many different types of candles. It would be something that I would like to think about later on too, as well as a possible place to sell my note cards and prints of my paintings. I think it is good to have options.
> 
> I read this morning on Steve Good's list someone who had a show over the weekend and did extremely well making puzzles on the spot for customers. He had good sales at the show and was very happy. I have many woodworking 'friends' on Facebook too and for the most part, I have been reading good reports regarding them selling their items at shows. Again, I was surprised and happy. It certainly seems to be more than a few isolated incidents.
> 
> All these things are positive I believe. Perhaps that with times being what they are, people are reconsidering how they spend their money and don't mind spending a bit more for hand made quality. I am not an economist and I don't know the exact reasons that this is occurring, but hopefully it is a sign that things will be getting a little better for those who sell their finished items.
> 
> I often receive messages and emails from woodworkers who ask me my advice on selling their finished products. Unfortunately, I am probably one of the last people they should ask. I have so little experience with the outside world and retail sales that my guess would be as good as theirs in regards to pricing and so forth. I depend on my customers to report back to me as far as what sells and for how much, and I also need to consider which area they live in. My forest leaf plaques sold for up to $80 - $100 from one customer who lived in a very 'touristy' area and usually brought in about $25 - $40 on an average everywhere else. However some had trouble selling them for $20. I suppose it depends on where you live and the market at the time.
> 
> I am happy when reading stories of successes in marketing finished items. We all like to see others do well in our industry. The successes will also trickle down the economic ladder to me, as the creators do well, they will be looking for more marketable designs for items to sell. It is good for all of us.
> 
> Today I will be working on my next class, which I hope to post sometime tomorrow. I plan on including a short video in it, so it will take a bit more time to get together than previous versions. I am still learning to produce and edit the videos, as well as shoot them where they are pleasing to watch.
> 
> The box of ponds goes out today, too. They are all packaged and I put the pick up order in this morning. I am happy to be able to take a breath and sit back and see how they do. It is a good day already.
> 
> I hope that in your areas that you are experiencing some positive sales too. It will be a good thing if we begin to see some movement in a good direction, even if it is small. After the past couple of years, anything at all would be an improvement, I would imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Also Sheila, it is spotty at best. 
Things here are bad and seem to be getting worse. The few people here who may have money are seem scared to death of letting go of any of it. Also, I live in what is considered a tourist town. A majority of the income for this town comes from tourism around all the antebellum homes and Civil War historical significant history here, and from the casinos that line the Mississippi River. The historical ventures though are cutting back left and right and raising entrance fees to try to keep their doors open. As for the casinos, the majority of their visitors come here to gamble and aren't spending their money anywhere besides slot machines, poker, and black jack tables. 
Still though, you would think that with the area and attractions here, that business would be booming. It isn't. On the flipside of the coin though, I have talked to people who live in areas where there is nothing, who can't make their craft type items fast enough to keep up with sales.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Blame It On the Heat*

OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.

At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)

It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)

In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.

I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.

I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.

I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.

In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.

I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.

All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.

For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.

So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I also believe people complain about the heat more than the cold, with good reason. During the winter months (it's only cold here for maybe two months a year) I can put on more clothes or build a fire. Of course my pain level is usually elevated during the inter months, but that eases some too when sitting in my shop cozied up to the wood heater. In the summer monts though, they seem to go on forever here in the south, I'm kind of stuck. I can stay at home and do nothing, and go nuts while driving my wife nuts in the process, or I can go to the shop. Of course, unless I am down rea bad, I choose the shop. In the shop though, I have four fans going, and during the middle of the day all they are doing is circulating hot air. I could take off as many of my clothes as the law would allow. That would create a panic though. Anyone passing by and catching a glimpse may very well go blind. Little children in seeing distance may run home to their mother's, scarred for life. grown men may cry at the horror of it all.
So yes, the heat creates more problems than the cold. Actually, the only reason I dislike winter is because of my health and pain issues. Before I messed my back up and before the years turning wrenches caught up with the other parts of my body creating arthritic conditions, I loved cold weather. The only single complaint I had with the cold in Mississippi was when ice or snow hit the ground. I've been all over the country and learned how to drive on the slippery stuff. The majority of citizens here though have no common sense it seems when it snows or gets ice on the ground. I keep saying every year we get slippery stuff that I'm going to pull out my video camera and shoot some videos for YouTube. The things people do here are so funny that the videos would be overnight internet sensations.
By the way, in the last few weeks we have had triple digit heat indexes on a regular basis with the humidity climbing into the eighty and ninety percent range. It gets to a point where you can't hardly breathe out there.


----------



## dbray45

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I know what you are saying about the heat. I for one enjoy the heat, sleeping in the heat is a different matter. My better half enjoys the A/C but neither of us like cold very much. We like ice even less.

Be careful with the heat, its effects creep up on you and put you in a bad way before you know it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


dbray,
My wife stays inside under the AC except for early in the morning or late in the evening when the temperatures are more bearable outside. The only exceptions to that is when she briefly comes to the shop to check on me, or when she is simply going from the house to her Jeep where the AC in it is promtly turned on. She refused to even consider driving my truck in the summer simply because it doesn't have AC.
I for one have problems with the AC if I've been outside though. If I have been out and gotten hot and then come in under the AC without sitting in the shade and cooling down some first, I get very sick at my stomach every time.
I think some of that though has to do with what you mentioned about the heat sneaking up on you. 
Twice in the last couple of weeks I've let the heat sneak up on me and pass me. By the time I realized I had gotten too hot, I was doubled over beside the shop vomiting. On those days and a few others I came home with my only good leg cramping so bad I could hardly walk at all. With all my other health and pain issues, that's all I need is cramping and more pain.
For what it's worth, there is a home remedy that does help with cramping if you get too hot. It does sound crazy and some can't stomach it, but drink about four to five ounces of pickle juice.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


We have AC in the bedroom got one of those portable AC units works great you can also use it just as a fan . It is temperature controlled so that save money there too

We have a Excessive Heat Warning in affect here , My dogs ( pomeriana and lab sheperd ) , they didn't even want to stay out . There is a breeze but it is a warm one .

I agree with William on the arthritic conditions , but learning to deal with it for the most part but there are days that it gets the best of ya 
take care everone


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Yes, it is so hard on everyone - pets included. I give my kitties ice cubes for treats a couple times a day. They all flock to the water dish when I do so. I hope that you all stay comfortable and safe during this weather. I know I have no right complaining, as we have it much better here than you all do. Take care of yourselves.

Sheila


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Your observation that more people complain about the heat is dead on. Reason? You can only remove a certain amount clothing to cool off, after that you're down to wrinkles and still too warm.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Yep! AND you risk getting hauled off to jail if you take too much off! LOL (I wonder if it is air-conditioned there though?)

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sheila -

You may want to try Slideshare for people who can't do video (it is also another good place to post material).

I'm enjoying the course a lot as a lurker 

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Thanks, Steve! I will look into it. It's always good to offer options! I am glad you like the class. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Nope, jails are air conditioned in the offices only and the jail cells only minimally if at all. I once had a welding contract to do some welding on some pipes in the utility room and I was shocked at how hot the prison areas were and I was told not to say anything in the presence of the inmates. Needless to say I was soaked when I was done.


----------



## paul44224

scrollgirl said:


> *Blame It On the Heat*
> 
> OK - I am late this morning. Everyone's coffee is cold and you are either going to be late for work or have to wait to read. We all have days like that.
> 
> At least you have coffee. I am on my second attempt of making it this morning. For the first try, I cleaned out the pot while the water was on the stove heating up and instead of putting the beans in the grinder (I have a French press that I use) I put the beans right in the bottom of the wet carafe. (DOH!)
> 
> It's going to be one of those days (I hope not!)
> 
> In my defense I had a bit of a rough night. Even up here in 'The Great White North' it was sticky and too warm for sleeping. I was up half the night because I was so uncomfortable and sticky. Those of you who know me know that I am a big fan of winter and snow. I love the stuff. The cool/cold weather is OK with me too. I love snuggling with the kitties, making chili or a nice pot of soup, or baking and filling the house with the sweet smell of cinnamon rolls on a cold Sunday morning. Yes, I am crazy, but you all know that already.
> 
> I've made an observation over the past couple of days and weeks. Now my data is in no way scientific or anything like that, but just from what I hear on a daily basis from my facebook friends and such, I have noticed something. It seems to me that there are far more complaints from people regarding the hot weather than the cold. It is just something that I have noticed.
> 
> I realize how oppressive and dangerous the heat can be and all kidding aside, my heart goes out to those of you who are experiencing that. I feel that I have no right to complain with my little bit of heat and marginal humidity that I am experiencing here when I hear what others are enduring. And I am really, really, REALLY glad that I live as far north as I do. I remember the days when I lived in Chicago where you were pretty much a prisoner to your air conditioning. It was too hot to go out and too hot to drive and it sucked the life out of you. If you weren't able to sit somewhere poolside than you had to be in an air-conditioned building. You would go for days at a time without being able to breath real, fresh and non-air-conditioned air. It was tough on everyone.
> 
> I hope those of you in the warmer areas take care. Go slow and drink lots of water. I honestly do feel for you all.
> 
> In other things, I got my next class lesson posted last night. One of the things that I have found to be the most challenging is remembering all that I want to point out. There are really a lot of variables in scroll sawing and pointing out these little things can quickly fill up a lesson. I began posting at around 4pm my time and I didn't hit the final post button until around 10pm my time. Especially in the beginning, there is a lot of stuff to introduce people to and points to make. It isn't like a miter saw where you kind of set it and cut. There are many variables such as wood size, blade size, speed, type of pattern you are cutting that all affect things. I suppose that is why I like it so much - its versatility - and I hope that I don't forget anything or confuse anyone right off the bat.
> 
> I really appreciate the others too who offer suggestions and sometimes mention stuff that I left out. The questions have been intelligent and helpful too in soliciting more in-depth explanations on points that weren't clear to everyone. This insures that everyone has a better understanding of the process.
> 
> All in all, I hope that people come away from the class learning something they didn't already know. Hopefully too, those watching that may have scroll saws and have only used them on a limited basis will want to explore other ways to incorporate scroll work into their projects. I love scroll sawing because of the vast capabilities of this relatively simple tool. I hope that by hosting this class, I will make others aware of them too and open some new ideas for their own woodworking projects. That would be awesome.
> 
> For today, I plan to do a short video demonstrating what I showed in pictures on lesson 4. I am trying first to teach with only pictures, as I have several people who are following the class who aren't able to really watch videos on their computers. I don't want them to feel eliminated or left out because of that. But I also think that adding supplemental videos to go along with the lessons wouldn't hurt, as the majority of people are able to view them comfortably and it will help for them to see things presented that way. I hope it works out for everyone.
> 
> So I had better get moving and get this posted. After my slow start, I feel like I am late before the day even began. I am half way through my first cup of coffee and starting to feel like my old self. I hope you all have a good day and for those of you who are suffering from the heat, please take care of yourselves. It is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I've been following your blog, and class for a couple of days. Really enjoying both! Thank you, Sheila! I have been scrolling for over 20 years, on/off as a hobby, and there is always something to learn!
Hit 100 degrees here in Akron, Oh. yesterday! In my basement shop, it was 68 degrees! Enjoyed my scroll time to the max!

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mind over Matter*

Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.

I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.

Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.

It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.

But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?

I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?

But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.

I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.

Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.

In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.

It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.

What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.

I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.

I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.

I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.

Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I just finished watching the video, and did not get the sense that you had any concerns about making it, but I do understand your concerns. I sound much better singing in the shower alone than when someone is listening. I just enjoyed watching and learning. I do hope this material has a copywrite in some way. It would be a shame if someone else took the credit or made a profit from your excellent work.


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Great testament to the saying "Just Do It" Sheila…. I procrastinate a lot when it comes to my shop projects. I look at a few things I have done and still remember the "Fear Of Failure" that would creep over me when I try something I am not accustomed or comfortable with. For instance I was deathly afraid of wooden hinges… Yet I keep being drawn back to them time and time again (even after loosing my temper countless times…lol). My first project I ever used wooden hinges I swear I made over 10 of them before I finally started to get the swing of them. I know I will never be an expert at it, but after many attempts I now know it is a conquerable feat in my book….

Thanks for the inspiration Sheila….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thanks John - I did my job then! 

As far as copyright goes, material is copyrighted by default to some extent and anything beyond that is really difficult establish. It is hard to 'police' too without vast resources. I suppose that I just have to hope for the best.

And Dan - conquering those hinges was a great thing for you! Sometimes the 'just do it' attitude is the only thing that gets you 'unstuck' from yourself. From the look of your beautiful work, you are well on your way! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Good morning Sheila, I watched the video last night and thought that it was well done and got the point of the lesson across quite nicely. Keep up the good work.
Rick


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Shelia you keep doing what your doing . Like anything we do the more we do it the better we get at it learning the little tricks along the way .

Your doing just fine and it shows with the comments that have been received
So pat yourself on the back for another good class


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I think the video was done fine. I don't do videos. Some can though and it looked like it came naturally to you. You seemed to be confortable on it. I've never met you in person, but got the idea that you were being yourself. I think this is key to any video unless someone is very good actor. 
I have seen a lot of videos where someone just looked out of place. I could tell that these videos were of someone trying to be something they were not and were not very good at acting, and it showed. 
So, with the good actors excluded, I find that the bet humerous videos are made my funny people. Great dramatic videos are made by by people full of drama. "Jackass" the movie type videos are made by obnoxious little…....Never mind, we'll leave that section of YouTube for people to discover own their own.
The short version is I think you're doing great at the videos as long as you continue being yourself.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Good morning Sheila,
Practice makes perfect…. You already had several videos and compared from previous, yesterday's video is the best… getting better… the best is always the latest but not the last. Make another one.

By the way, haven't you noticed that you had saved words to type when you do it in video. Additionally, the words you uttered in that 5 minutes are much longer compared if you write it.

Keep it going and just be natural (not minding the video). We are not after the perfectness of the film shot but what the woodworking lessons we can get from it. So why concentrate on the mind over matter… what we need is your mind that matters… I really appreciate your teacking method… so well organized!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


William ,

I only met Shelia and her partner (Keith) at the show in Saratoga Springs , having talked to her for awhile and online and e-mails . I'm saying you hit it right on the nail head , she was being herself . They both are good people . Keith it took a bit to get him talking but he did a great job at the booth , while Shelia put on a seminar. Would love to see them come again next year .


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


*Sheila*, I thought the video was just great and added a lot to your tutorial. I belong to a site called Lynda.com and have used the link that shows the various courses she has on shooting and editing videos. She also has about that many on digital photography as well. I've been there about 3 years and have taken a lot of web site courses. If you ever want to learn about any of these sorts of things in a deeper way I can say that the courses that she offers are video based courses and are very comprehensive. You might want to take a look and see all of the different subjects that she offers courses on. God Bless.


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


As for videos, some folks make and post them with absolutely no regard as to content. Rarely IMO does that result in a successful video. Just like most of our good projects, a good video takes planning. That's why I've not posted any yet.  I'd love to be a fly on the wall at Steve's place watching him do one of his videos(the whole process). Keep up the good work.

I've not watched the class video yet, but I'm sure it serves its purpose. FWIW, I've seen some reeeeeaaaally bad videos on LJ. Folks even comment "Great video". Yours are not among them.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I liked Sheila's video because it basically was a video that showed her cutting for 6 minutes. She seemed to be concentrating on her sawing and and was saying what was coming to her mind while doing so. It was very relevant to the course. Now, I don't know anything about making a video. However, I guess there was a lot of editing etc. that went on if it took that long to do it. However, it did come across to me as a good teaching video. Learning by watching and listening is a wonderful thing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you all very much for the positive reviews. I do hope to get better over time. By doing several of these videos for the class, it will help me feel more comfortable. Much of the time that I spent was relearning how to edit and convert and upload the video to YouTube. The problem is that when I don't do it often, I forget how and have to relearn how I did it before. Hopefully, the more I do it, the easier it will be and it will be faster.

I am glad that you felt that it was decent. It means a lot.

Sheila


----------



## Transition

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind over Matter*
> 
> Yesterday, I added a short video to my scroll sawing class lesson. I was kind of amazed that even though the video is only just over five minutes, it took me over half the day to do. I say 'kind of' because one wouldn't think that something that short should take so long to accomplish. Especially when you see the quality. Not that it is really 'bad' mind you. I think it gets the point across Ok, but it isn't really something that I would call 'fancy' either.
> 
> I don't think Martin Scorsese has anything to worry about.
> 
> Doing videos is really somewhat hard for me. I don't know why it is so difficult. I think that I have this mental block about it and I just need to get over it. I have spoken to others who make them and they have given me some good pointers and ideas and I do try to follow their advice, but it seems to me that once the camera is rolling, I just get tongue tied and goof it up.
> 
> It isn't that I don't have confidence in what I am doing. Scroll sawing to me comes very easily to me. Many times when I am scrolling a project, I think of how I would present the particular technique that I was working on so that I could share what I know with others. I like the thought of sharing information and teaching. It does me good to see others learn and appreciate what I offer them.
> 
> But put a camera in front of me and I just seem to go blank. What was I going to say? What was I doing? Why am I even here?
> 
> I found myself questioning if it was really necessary to add a video to the lesson. After all, there were step-by-step pictures. Would a video really add anything to what was already said?
> 
> But part of me knew it would add to the class. And with me being me, once I came to this realization, I was not able to put the cat back in the bag and ignore that it would be an asset. The teacher inside of me wouldn't allow me to let it go. So I bit the bullet and just went for broke.
> 
> I think a large part of it is me. (Obviously!) when I write here every morning, I do so with the attitude that I am just thinking with my fingers. I don't think too much about my audience or who I am talking to or the number of people that will read this. I just type off the top of my head most of the time. I find that if I do think too much about things and think to myself 'what would this person or that person think about what I am writing here' then I tend to shut down and have a difficult time. It is very hard to write to particular people or a particular group and think that you will say what everyone will want to hear. People are all different and rarely will you get a large group to agree on everything.
> 
> Just in stating that alone, it helps me see what some of my problem is with the videos. I am trying to make them with a certain group of people in mind, instead of just doing things as I normally do. I think that messes up my thinking and makes it very difficult for me to pull off.
> 
> In thinking back to yesterday, after several false starts, I finally got frustrated and came to the choice of either giving up altogether or having a 'this is me and this is what they will get' attitude and just shooting it. Although the results were nothing that would win an award, I think that I got the points across that I had intended to and even though the pattern did want to come off a little at the end, I feel that the important things that I wanted to show were there and it was a 'go'.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to play the piano. When I was on my own, I played much better than if I knew someone was listening. If someone were there watching, I would be thinking about them instead of the task at hand and it would be inevitable that I would make mistakes. However, when I was on my own, with only my cat Jasmine listening (she loved to curl up next to me as I played) I did fine. I remember one particular time when I was working on Chopin's Military Polonaise which was an exhausting piece to play. Playing it was like running a marathon and usually by the end of it I would feel like a noodle and certainly make errors or just give up. Once and only once, I played it start to finish flawlessly, with only Jasmine to hear. I don't think I ever accomplished it at that level again, but it didn't matter. My favorite critic had heard it and that was enough for me.
> 
> What helped me finally get through making this little video was that I had to just stop thinking and do what I knew. I realize that I still stumbled a bit here and there, but for the most part it was acceptable and hopefully it was helpful to many.
> 
> I truly admire those who shoot videos and look so naturally at ease on them. I think that it is probably due to the fact that they love what they are doing and want to share it more than they fear the camera. I know that with at little work that I can have that attitude too. I just need to act confident and I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I thank you all very much for your cheering and nice compliments on the videos. After reading them, the first thing that came to my mind was "Really? They liked it?" and hearing that it helped some of you better understand what I was explaining was the best review that I could have asked for.
> 
> I will get over this fear I have. I am sure of it. To be honest, there have been times when I have dreaded doing this class, not because I don't want to spend the time and teach, but because of the impending videos that I knew would be required to do it properly. But I have made the commitment and I promise that I will do my best, as I believe my desire to teach and share exceeds my fear of videos. So I will give it a try.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kind encouragement. I truly appreciate it very much and I believe it will help me be a better teacher.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I think the addition of the video is very important. There is so much there that can't be staed briefly in words or shown in pictures. What is "slow"? What does it mean to "gently guide"? The video demonstrates these concepts in a way that is not easily done with words.

And you did a nice job. I don't think I would have thought twice about the quality, except for your mention of it here.

I've shared your piano experience, and I've given a number of technical presentations and short courses. Since you seemed to be less than perfectly satisfied, here's my two cents in the way of constructive criticism:

Keep it simple (I think you did that fairly well here). It's probably better to have several short videos, than one long one. You can always splice the videos together with simple editing software like Windows Movie Maker. One comment on splicing - put in a transition that gived the brain a second to rest. I like fading out to black and then back in from black.

If you are making an educational video, write up an outline of what you want to impart to others. This is where you think about your audience and I think planning is key. Post the outline where you can see it while you are working. Stick to the outline, concentrate on the message, and forget about the audience.

Shoot a rehersal video first. This will help you work out some of the kinks such as refining your outline. It will also help to take the edge off of performance anxiety. It seams like a lot of work, but it would probably mean only an additional 10min for the video in question.

For me, even the simple videos take hours to put together. I approach them knowing that I'm not going to just shoot a quick little video, but rathe with the mindset of "this is what I'm going to to for the day".

Again, I think your video quality is just fine. Most of all it imparts valuable information!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Diversification*

I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.

As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.

But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.

In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.

But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?

Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.

In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.

This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.

So back to the painting project . . .

Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.

The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.

The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.

It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.

Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)

All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.

And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:










I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!

"Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


I think its the way you look at it, Sheila. Either there's not enough time in the day or there's lots to do tomorrow, I won't get bored!

Nice hats. I have a colleague at work who could do with a full size one of those.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


Morning, Martyn!

I like having lots to do tomorrow. I used to not allow my kids to use the "b"-word. I told them if they were bored then I would find them something to do. (Usually clean their room or some other offensive task. I was a tyrant!)

I am glad you like the hats! I stopped at 12 but could have gone on. Another set for next year I suppose! 

Busy keeps me out of trouble anyway (so I think!)

Have a fun day. Your new project is amazing!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


Thanks, Sheila. I've decided to err on the side of more subtle. Mainly because money is tight and Walnut and Sycamore don't cost so much.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


Walnut is still one of my favorites. And subtle is good. It is going to be extraordinary!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


I love the hats! they are so awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


I am glad you do, Katie! They *were* fun to do! They are bright and cheerful and I even used some sparkles on each one and they look awesome in person! (Keith teases me that I put sparkles on everything!) The little baby candy corn one took the longest - but it looks cool.

Thanks so much! 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


will they be on your website some day? I have been thinking of trying one of your painting projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


Yes, they will. I am making up the packet right away and I will have them available on the next update. I will have color step by step photos for each hat so it is easy to follow along. 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


you have awesome directions for your scroll patterns so I figured that your painting ones would be great also.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


nice hats  I like the first one in the upper left corner …..
just the way I feel my days are full of collours but also try to do
every possible thing to ceep my life from falling apart using chinese tread , gaffa tape , bublegum, etc.
and patches of all kinds of materials …

have a great sunday 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am happy to say that I finally got to do something that I have been trying to work on for at least two weeks. I finished a painting project. I don't know why this had become such an issue within myself, but it seemed that everything else just happened to get in the way of things. There were so may loose ends here and there that I had to tie up, as well as other things that I needed to get finished, and in looking back on previous blogs I could see that I have not been idle, but I just haven't managed to fit it into my schedule.
> 
> As most of you know, I am a classic morning person. Most of the time I am out of bed just as the sun is coming up (in winter a few hours before) and I get a lot of productive work done at the beginning of the day. I have always been like that, and sleeping in for me means getting up just after seven.
> 
> But that being said, I tend to run out of steam sometime between 9 and 10pm and I am usually asleep by around 11. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think it is natural and works well for me. The problem that I am running into is when I still have things that I want to do and I run out of energy and creativity. I am just not able to burn that candle at both ends.
> 
> In the winter, I try to dedicate my Sundays to painting or doing something that I want to do. It doesn't have to be related to work at all, but it can be. I like the thought of not having to leave the house for the day and one of my favorite ways to spend a Sunday is by having a 'jammie day' where I wear comfortable, warm jammies, cook a nice meal, watch a couple of good movies and paint. It is my way of having a day off and I do it guilt free. I think it keeps me refreshed and helps me from feeling burned out.
> 
> But in the summer months, things don't seem to go the same way. There is much more to do outside and dividing up the time between work and play can be challenging. It wouldn't make sense to not go out and enjoy life sometimes. After all, what are we doing all this for anyway?
> 
> Also, the summer is typically the slowest time in my business. As many of you understand, lots of people's shops are sweltering just about now and with everyone have families and other fun things to do, lots of people put their woodworking on the side so that they can spend time with family and friends and doing things around the house. I don't worry much about this lull in sales, as I know that come late August and September when thoughts turn to the holidays and the weather cools down, people will be looking for fun and new projects to make for gifts and craft fairs and business will be better.
> 
> In the past couple of years, my business has been a work in progress. I have dedicated myself to making it viable, even with the economy the way it is. So far it has been good, with things showing signs of improvement. But in order to continue to grow, I need to explore other avenues and diversify a bit so that if one aspect of it is doing not so well, I will still be able to have decent sales from other places.
> 
> This, I feel is a good plan, but sometimes it takes its toll on me and I get a bit tired. I have a partner now who helps tremendously and with whom I wouldn't even be able to explore many of these avenues, but even with the two of us here full time, we still have to pick and choose where we will invest our time. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes to do everything.
> 
> So back to the painting project . . .
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I just completed my first project with a company who distributes decorative painting patterns and supplies. This was an exciting venture for me, as it opened the possibility of my work and designs reaching an entirely new demographic of customers. Although I don't know how this project will do, I am hopeful that it will be well-received and that they will be looking for more from me.
> 
> The company is very good with allowing me to include my own personal information on the instructional material that I included with the project, unlike some of the other companies I have worked with in the past. They believe in cross-promotion and see that by doing this, they will only benefit both of our companies. I think that is really great.
> 
> The pattern that they are promoting of mine will be available sometime in August. When it is featured in their catalog and on their website, I want to be able to offer at least a couple of new things on my site that will appeal to that audience and hopefully gain some new long-term customers. This will be a good opportunity for me to present my designs to others who probably haven't heard of me and add greatly to another division of my business.
> 
> It is hard though because I am still in the process of working on my current business and don't want to lose the momentum that I have for that. (How come I can't be twins, anyway?) I honestly believe that with things the way they are, following both of these paths is somewhat necessary to the survival of my business. Although I love scroll sawing, there are not as many followers as there used to be and with all the 'free sites' that give patterns away and all the people who share things back and forth, it is a very difficult way to make a living. There are very few designers such as myself left in the business, and I feel that one of the only reasons that I am still here is because my overhead is so low and I don't mind working the hours I do to make it work. I can't compete with free however, and I feel that if I don't diversify into something else, I will have a very difficult road ahead of me.
> 
> Fortunately I like painting too. And with supplying these patterns, I am also supplying the companion wood pieces for customers to paint. So it is still 'kind of' woodworking too. Besides this company, I have some other painting artists I will be working with to supply wood for their projects. (I talked about that in an earlier post)
> 
> All in all, I think things will have a way of working out. I believe that by going slow and steady - even if it is in more than one direction - I will be OK in the end. That is my optimistic way of thinking which I fondly refer to as 'living on the pink cloud.' But it is nice up here and I want to believe that there is some hope for my future as a designer.
> 
> And the project that I just finished? It is a Halloween ornament set of witches hats. I think I am going to call it "Hats Off to Witches!" Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making them and I hope others will love them too!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> "Good art is art that allows you to enter it from a variety of angles and to emerge with a variety of views." - Mary Schmich


Hi, Dennis! The hats are a nice change. It is fun to paint such brightly colored stuff. I think most of us are like you - patching together our lives to make them work. It is a great analogy!

I hope you have a great Sunday too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *

Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.

These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.

The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.

For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?

Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.

But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.

I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.

I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.

And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)

Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?

These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that. 

I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


.... LOL small children and animals can be fun to waych but its not always turn out 
to the best for any of them … since the children often has to find out the hard way
that they have there own line and if you cross that ….. huu huu wraaaaa ....

sounds like you are going to have a busy day  
now I´m going to the shop to unwrap the 6 parcels that have arived the last cuopple of days 
with some small things …. like new old irons for the old plough-plane I have had since last year with out cutters
so that is going to be restored in the next cuople of weeks and a little handwice is among the parcels too

the rest I can hardly remember …....... this ebay thing is dangerous to the wallet … but the things was needed so I can get other things finished and most of it I got to a fair price … even though the freight
also has to be a part of the price 
just tooo many things on the wish list …. and so easy to be carried away with clicking …. dangerous for the wallet … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


It sounds like you are going to have a busy day too! But yours will be a lot of fun! Getting new stuff is always an adventure. It sounds like Christmas in July for Dennis!  Enjoy your unpacking, my friend! I hope you have a fun day with your new toys!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


I know how your cats feel. I'm like that with small children. They're scary.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


Yes, Martyn. As I get older I notice small children have that effect on many. You and the cats are not alone. 

Sheila


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


Hey Sheila, So I am in the middle of scrolling out your latest Honey Bee Candle holder, and can't decide what to start with .. cereal or toast? All I can think of while cutting the honeycomb is food!!!


----------



## WayneC

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


Reminds me of when our parrot first came home. The cat took one look and moved into the garage and did not come in the house for 6 months. When he finally did come back in the house, I heard my daughter franticlly screaming "Save the Cat, Save the Cat". I went in the family room to find the Parrot and the Cat nose to nose on a foot stool. The parrot had walked into the room, hooked her beak on the foot stool and swung herself up on the foot stool. The cat had been peacefully sleeping there before her arrival.

This would be Pheobe….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


Now wouldn't my three love her!!! LOL She would be the tormenter of all tormenters! She is beautiful though! I sympathize with Phoebe though!

And John - I loved honeycomb cereal! Mmmm! Now you got me thinking of it and I will never be able to look at that honeycomb again without thinking of you! I don't even know if they have it in Canada. :/ There are so many of my favorites from the States that I can't get here.

Keep on buzzin' along!

Sheila


----------



## SeaBird

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


Thank you for the information you gave on cutting in your living space. I have been cutting out on our deck. Nice in summer and can watch the eagles and the salmon comming in to spawn. Not so nice in the winter. I am now in the process of converting a former guest bedroom into a winter shop. By the way, I live in Juneau, Alaska.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing the Unfinished Stuff *
> 
> Today is going to be one of those 'tying up loose ends' days that I have every so often. It seems that when going in several directions, I leave a trail of unfinished tasks that I need to do and some of them are completed in only minutes while others take a couple of hours. But having them hanging around seems to get bothersome and clutters up my already cluttered mind until I can tuck them away neatly and check them off the list.
> 
> These aren't usually exciting days. They aren't like when we are making a project and finally see it come to life, or when we are painting a painting and see the eyes looking back at us and seeming to take on a life of their own. They consist of things like crossing the 'ts' and dotting the 'is' and writing directions and pulling the furniture out of the corners of the room so that I can vacuum the tumbleweeds of cat hair (and stray saw dust) that reside under the couch.
> 
> The other evening, we had some friends stop by for a bit and bring their one year daughter. It was a day when we were both pretty busy throughout the day. I had just finished posting the video for my class and my partner Keith had literally just finished turning a pen.
> 
> For those of you who have had children, you know how little ones are. They are curious and into everything. Although this child was not walking yet, she crawled like the wind. The cats were horrified, as in thinking back I don't believe that they had ever encountered a little human before in their lives. They each looked at her and kept their distance (thankfully) while the girl squealed with delight in seeing them. I could almost read their minds and I was sure each of them was wondering where they put their Harry Potter Invisible Cape so they could still observe this incredible creature but not be observed. Whenever the child caught one of their eyes, she would let out a laugh and point and you could see the offending cat recoil as if it had been struck, even though it was half way across the room. It was quite comical (although not for the cats!) Coco was the only cat with the presence to flee the scene altogether and after the first few moments, remained in hiding. Who said she wasn't the smartest?
> 
> Besides the cats, one thing that was said to us was "Wow, we thought there would be sawdust all over the place!" from our guests. They knew that we did woodworking here from our little place and I suppose everyone probably thinks that about it here. Perhaps they thought by surprising us that they may catch us in a mess. I was happy to say though, it was fairly respectable. We do probably vacuum more often than most people and we do keep our mess quite confined. The tools we use inside here are probably the least offensive ones in your shop as far as mess is concerned, and most of the nasty stuff like routing is done on the deck outside. So it isn't too bad.
> 
> But yesterday we needed to retrieve a pen from under the couch and gave it a quick clean under there. It wasn't horrible, but one thing led to another and it turned into a half hour cleaning session - since it was already pulled out of place anyway. But I find I keep up pretty good and it isn't too long in between the deep cleaning sessions. In all seriousness, the cats probably are messier than the woodworking.
> 
> I also need to write a couple of patterns today, which is a much more daunting task. The beautiful little polar bear pull toy is still hanging around here and I need to get him ready to send to the magazine for publication. It was a couple of months ago that I finished him and I thankfully took many pictures of the process and I spent a couple of hours yesterday working on the 30 or so pictures that I am sending them to use with the project. Thank goodness I had that many though (the original count was over 70 and I whittled them down to about 30.) The process of building him was not my usual and was quite a bit more involved. The pictures are a great reminder of what I did and when I did it and it helps me tremendously to have them as reference.
> 
> I also need to make the packet for Fiona, the Halloween pull toy so I can post it on my own site and get the instructions to the wholesaler. (What have I been doing with my time, anyway?) Since Fiona is built similarly it would be a good time to do her instructions too.
> 
> And of course, if I am wildly optimistic, I could say that I will attempt to put the witches hat pattern into packet form too. But even I, sitting on the pinkest cloud in the sky don't see that happening today. If it does, I deserve a day off and a box of chocolates! (Godiva, no less!)
> 
> Oh, and I need to take a couple of photographs of some new projects that Keith has finished. We are planning to update the site by next weekend and want to have the new stuff ready. So what am I waiting for?
> 
> These things are perhaps a bit less glamorous, but a necessary part of the business. (Well - the dust bunnies under the couch weren't, but they were necessary for my own emotional well-being) Although they aren't exciting and fun, they do take a good amount of time and getting them all accomplished will be a good thing. Then perhaps I will be able to work on designing again. It seems like forever since I have done that.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully productive (or not!) Sunday!


I would think that would work fine, Sea Bird. As you can see here in my Shop Page, I use the side of my kitchen. We have a shop vac in the closet next to the saw now and we just run it for a minute or two when we are done cutting. It really does stay pretty clean. I still use the small deck outside for big stuff like routing and such but you would be amazed how easy it is to keep it clean.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Big Check Off the List*

Wow, I am glad that is behind me! I must say that yesterday was one of the hardest times I have had writing directions in a long while.

Note to self - DON'T wait two months after doing a project to write the instructions for it - especially if it is one that is involved like this one is.

So what caused all of this anxiety for me? The little guy below:


From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica

You would think he was pretty simple to make, right? After all, wasn't I the one who was used to doing projects with hundreds of holes in them?

But this fella had to be built and it was a little more involved than what I am used to. Also, it seems that with each of these pull toy animals, I find better and more efficient ways to put them together. After all, I want my instructions to be 'fool proof.'

It didn't help that I waited so long to do the written part of this. That was just plain stupid on my part. Thank goodness I had lots of pictures along the way to kind of remind me of the order that things went though. But there was even one point when that was confusing, as I changed a couple of things along the way when I was making him so things were a little out of order. I began with almost 30 images and by the time I was done, I wound up with only 24. I know that still sounds like a lot, but I would have liked to add some more in showing how I made his little icicle necklace, but I think it will overwhelm the people at the magazine. I already know that there is no way they will use 24 images, and I wonder which ones they will eliminate. But that will be up to them.

At least one of the good things about sending this project into the magazine is that there will be other people going over the instructions with a fine tooth comb and if there is anything incorrect or missing, between us all we will find it. I think that will really help a lot. I can also use this pattern as kind of a template for future projects such as this because I feel that the process I used to make this one was the best so far. I know I used the same method for Fiona the Halloween Cat Pull Toy which is my next pattern to tackle. The cart was put together pretty much the same and the rest was also.

I seriously worked through writing these instructions all the way up until dinner yesterday. Even though it was a beautiful day out and sunny and warm and it would have been a great day to go for a ride by the beach. I was rather proud of myself for my restraint. Some days I am good at self-discipline.

I will admit though that after supper when my partner suggested we go for a drive to the beach and watch the sun go down, no one had to ask me twice. Since I had that pattern under my belt, I jumped at the idea. There is this nice stretch of beach near the fish plant where there is nothing but sand for maybe a kilometer or so. There are some huge rocks up by the ridge but no houses at that place so it is kind of a public area, although no one is ever there. Last night was no different. It was still beautiful out - warm but not hot and the tide was just beginning to flow out. There were some small wispy clouds overhead - just enough to break up the clear sky - and we watched them turn from back lit to pink and finally to purple as the sun fell behind the hills of the neck across the bay. I love how the orange glow lights up the sky and the hills in front are so deep in color. It is really beautiful. The whole process was done in less than an hour.

It was a truly satisfying end to a good and productive day. While I sat there watching the show in front of me and thinking about things, I couldn't help but feel very fortunate about so many things in my life. It isn't always perfect, and I certainly have my share of turmoil, but it is moments like this that make it worth while. And it is also knowing enough to allow myself time to enjoy them. Without that - what's the point?

I hope you all take time out to enjoy the good things that life has to offer you too. Sometimes the best things are the simplest.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *One Big Check Off the List*
> 
> Wow, I am glad that is behind me! I must say that yesterday was one of the hardest times I have had writing directions in a long while.
> 
> Note to self - DON'T wait two months after doing a project to write the instructions for it - especially if it is one that is involved like this one is.
> 
> So what caused all of this anxiety for me? The little guy below:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> You would think he was pretty simple to make, right? After all, wasn't I the one who was used to doing projects with hundreds of holes in them?
> 
> But this fella had to be built and it was a little more involved than what I am used to. Also, it seems that with each of these pull toy animals, I find better and more efficient ways to put them together. After all, I want my instructions to be 'fool proof.'
> 
> It didn't help that I waited so long to do the written part of this. That was just plain stupid on my part. Thank goodness I had lots of pictures along the way to kind of remind me of the order that things went though. But there was even one point when that was confusing, as I changed a couple of things along the way when I was making him so things were a little out of order. I began with almost 30 images and by the time I was done, I wound up with only 24. I know that still sounds like a lot, but I would have liked to add some more in showing how I made his little icicle necklace, but I think it will overwhelm the people at the magazine. I already know that there is no way they will use 24 images, and I wonder which ones they will eliminate. But that will be up to them.
> 
> At least one of the good things about sending this project into the magazine is that there will be other people going over the instructions with a fine tooth comb and if there is anything incorrect or missing, between us all we will find it. I think that will really help a lot. I can also use this pattern as kind of a template for future projects such as this because I feel that the process I used to make this one was the best so far. I know I used the same method for Fiona the Halloween Cat Pull Toy which is my next pattern to tackle. The cart was put together pretty much the same and the rest was also.
> 
> I seriously worked through writing these instructions all the way up until dinner yesterday. Even though it was a beautiful day out and sunny and warm and it would have been a great day to go for a ride by the beach. I was rather proud of myself for my restraint. Some days I am good at self-discipline.
> 
> I will admit though that after supper when my partner suggested we go for a drive to the beach and watch the sun go down, no one had to ask me twice. Since I had that pattern under my belt, I jumped at the idea. There is this nice stretch of beach near the fish plant where there is nothing but sand for maybe a kilometer or so. There are some huge rocks up by the ridge but no houses at that place so it is kind of a public area, although no one is ever there. Last night was no different. It was still beautiful out - warm but not hot and the tide was just beginning to flow out. There were some small wispy clouds overhead - just enough to break up the clear sky - and we watched them turn from back lit to pink and finally to purple as the sun fell behind the hills of the neck across the bay. I love how the orange glow lights up the sky and the hills in front are so deep in color. It is really beautiful. The whole process was done in less than an hour.
> 
> It was a truly satisfying end to a good and productive day. While I sat there watching the show in front of me and thinking about things, I couldn't help but feel very fortunate about so many things in my life. It isn't always perfect, and I certainly have my share of turmoil, but it is moments like this that make it worth while. And it is also knowing enough to allow myself time to enjoy them. Without that - what's the point?
> 
> I hope you all take time out to enjoy the good things that life has to offer you too. Sometimes the best things are the simplest.
> 
> Have a great Monday.


Good morning Sheila. 
You know I read you blog every morning. I have been too busy to take the time to respond though. I just wanted to drop in today and let you know that you're appreciated even when some of us regulars aren't saying anything. I, for one, do read every day, even when I don't have time to respond. Have a good day. Gotta go read some other friend's posts before I leave.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Big Check Off the List*
> 
> Wow, I am glad that is behind me! I must say that yesterday was one of the hardest times I have had writing directions in a long while.
> 
> Note to self - DON'T wait two months after doing a project to write the instructions for it - especially if it is one that is involved like this one is.
> 
> So what caused all of this anxiety for me? The little guy below:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> You would think he was pretty simple to make, right? After all, wasn't I the one who was used to doing projects with hundreds of holes in them?
> 
> But this fella had to be built and it was a little more involved than what I am used to. Also, it seems that with each of these pull toy animals, I find better and more efficient ways to put them together. After all, I want my instructions to be 'fool proof.'
> 
> It didn't help that I waited so long to do the written part of this. That was just plain stupid on my part. Thank goodness I had lots of pictures along the way to kind of remind me of the order that things went though. But there was even one point when that was confusing, as I changed a couple of things along the way when I was making him so things were a little out of order. I began with almost 30 images and by the time I was done, I wound up with only 24. I know that still sounds like a lot, but I would have liked to add some more in showing how I made his little icicle necklace, but I think it will overwhelm the people at the magazine. I already know that there is no way they will use 24 images, and I wonder which ones they will eliminate. But that will be up to them.
> 
> At least one of the good things about sending this project into the magazine is that there will be other people going over the instructions with a fine tooth comb and if there is anything incorrect or missing, between us all we will find it. I think that will really help a lot. I can also use this pattern as kind of a template for future projects such as this because I feel that the process I used to make this one was the best so far. I know I used the same method for Fiona the Halloween Cat Pull Toy which is my next pattern to tackle. The cart was put together pretty much the same and the rest was also.
> 
> I seriously worked through writing these instructions all the way up until dinner yesterday. Even though it was a beautiful day out and sunny and warm and it would have been a great day to go for a ride by the beach. I was rather proud of myself for my restraint. Some days I am good at self-discipline.
> 
> I will admit though that after supper when my partner suggested we go for a drive to the beach and watch the sun go down, no one had to ask me twice. Since I had that pattern under my belt, I jumped at the idea. There is this nice stretch of beach near the fish plant where there is nothing but sand for maybe a kilometer or so. There are some huge rocks up by the ridge but no houses at that place so it is kind of a public area, although no one is ever there. Last night was no different. It was still beautiful out - warm but not hot and the tide was just beginning to flow out. There were some small wispy clouds overhead - just enough to break up the clear sky - and we watched them turn from back lit to pink and finally to purple as the sun fell behind the hills of the neck across the bay. I love how the orange glow lights up the sky and the hills in front are so deep in color. It is really beautiful. The whole process was done in less than an hour.
> 
> It was a truly satisfying end to a good and productive day. While I sat there watching the show in front of me and thinking about things, I couldn't help but feel very fortunate about so many things in my life. It isn't always perfect, and I certainly have my share of turmoil, but it is moments like this that make it worth while. And it is also knowing enough to allow myself time to enjoy them. Without that - what's the point?
> 
> I hope you all take time out to enjoy the good things that life has to offer you too. Sometimes the best things are the simplest.
> 
> Have a great Monday.


Thanks William 
I don't expect everyone to respond every day! Lots of days I kind of ramble on anyway. The blog helps me sort my thoughts and make some sense of my day ahead and set some goals for myself. I am glad you read every day and enjoy it.

Sheila


----------



## paul44224

scrollgirl said:


> *One Big Check Off the List*
> 
> Wow, I am glad that is behind me! I must say that yesterday was one of the hardest times I have had writing directions in a long while.
> 
> Note to self - DON'T wait two months after doing a project to write the instructions for it - especially if it is one that is involved like this one is.
> 
> So what caused all of this anxiety for me? The little guy below:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> You would think he was pretty simple to make, right? After all, wasn't I the one who was used to doing projects with hundreds of holes in them?
> 
> But this fella had to be built and it was a little more involved than what I am used to. Also, it seems that with each of these pull toy animals, I find better and more efficient ways to put them together. After all, I want my instructions to be 'fool proof.'
> 
> It didn't help that I waited so long to do the written part of this. That was just plain stupid on my part. Thank goodness I had lots of pictures along the way to kind of remind me of the order that things went though. But there was even one point when that was confusing, as I changed a couple of things along the way when I was making him so things were a little out of order. I began with almost 30 images and by the time I was done, I wound up with only 24. I know that still sounds like a lot, but I would have liked to add some more in showing how I made his little icicle necklace, but I think it will overwhelm the people at the magazine. I already know that there is no way they will use 24 images, and I wonder which ones they will eliminate. But that will be up to them.
> 
> At least one of the good things about sending this project into the magazine is that there will be other people going over the instructions with a fine tooth comb and if there is anything incorrect or missing, between us all we will find it. I think that will really help a lot. I can also use this pattern as kind of a template for future projects such as this because I feel that the process I used to make this one was the best so far. I know I used the same method for Fiona the Halloween Cat Pull Toy which is my next pattern to tackle. The cart was put together pretty much the same and the rest was also.
> 
> I seriously worked through writing these instructions all the way up until dinner yesterday. Even though it was a beautiful day out and sunny and warm and it would have been a great day to go for a ride by the beach. I was rather proud of myself for my restraint. Some days I am good at self-discipline.
> 
> I will admit though that after supper when my partner suggested we go for a drive to the beach and watch the sun go down, no one had to ask me twice. Since I had that pattern under my belt, I jumped at the idea. There is this nice stretch of beach near the fish plant where there is nothing but sand for maybe a kilometer or so. There are some huge rocks up by the ridge but no houses at that place so it is kind of a public area, although no one is ever there. Last night was no different. It was still beautiful out - warm but not hot and the tide was just beginning to flow out. There were some small wispy clouds overhead - just enough to break up the clear sky - and we watched them turn from back lit to pink and finally to purple as the sun fell behind the hills of the neck across the bay. I love how the orange glow lights up the sky and the hills in front are so deep in color. It is really beautiful. The whole process was done in less than an hour.
> 
> It was a truly satisfying end to a good and productive day. While I sat there watching the show in front of me and thinking about things, I couldn't help but feel very fortunate about so many things in my life. It isn't always perfect, and I certainly have my share of turmoil, but it is moments like this that make it worth while. And it is also knowing enough to allow myself time to enjoy them. Without that - what's the point?
> 
> I hope you all take time out to enjoy the good things that life has to offer you too. Sometimes the best things are the simplest.
> 
> Have a great Monday.


The Polar Bear is so cool! Little pun there.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Big Check Off the List*
> 
> Wow, I am glad that is behind me! I must say that yesterday was one of the hardest times I have had writing directions in a long while.
> 
> Note to self - DON'T wait two months after doing a project to write the instructions for it - especially if it is one that is involved like this one is.
> 
> So what caused all of this anxiety for me? The little guy below:
> 
> 
> From Polar Bear Antique Pull Toy Replica
> 
> You would think he was pretty simple to make, right? After all, wasn't I the one who was used to doing projects with hundreds of holes in them?
> 
> But this fella had to be built and it was a little more involved than what I am used to. Also, it seems that with each of these pull toy animals, I find better and more efficient ways to put them together. After all, I want my instructions to be 'fool proof.'
> 
> It didn't help that I waited so long to do the written part of this. That was just plain stupid on my part. Thank goodness I had lots of pictures along the way to kind of remind me of the order that things went though. But there was even one point when that was confusing, as I changed a couple of things along the way when I was making him so things were a little out of order. I began with almost 30 images and by the time I was done, I wound up with only 24. I know that still sounds like a lot, but I would have liked to add some more in showing how I made his little icicle necklace, but I think it will overwhelm the people at the magazine. I already know that there is no way they will use 24 images, and I wonder which ones they will eliminate. But that will be up to them.
> 
> At least one of the good things about sending this project into the magazine is that there will be other people going over the instructions with a fine tooth comb and if there is anything incorrect or missing, between us all we will find it. I think that will really help a lot. I can also use this pattern as kind of a template for future projects such as this because I feel that the process I used to make this one was the best so far. I know I used the same method for Fiona the Halloween Cat Pull Toy which is my next pattern to tackle. The cart was put together pretty much the same and the rest was also.
> 
> I seriously worked through writing these instructions all the way up until dinner yesterday. Even though it was a beautiful day out and sunny and warm and it would have been a great day to go for a ride by the beach. I was rather proud of myself for my restraint. Some days I am good at self-discipline.
> 
> I will admit though that after supper when my partner suggested we go for a drive to the beach and watch the sun go down, no one had to ask me twice. Since I had that pattern under my belt, I jumped at the idea. There is this nice stretch of beach near the fish plant where there is nothing but sand for maybe a kilometer or so. There are some huge rocks up by the ridge but no houses at that place so it is kind of a public area, although no one is ever there. Last night was no different. It was still beautiful out - warm but not hot and the tide was just beginning to flow out. There were some small wispy clouds overhead - just enough to break up the clear sky - and we watched them turn from back lit to pink and finally to purple as the sun fell behind the hills of the neck across the bay. I love how the orange glow lights up the sky and the hills in front are so deep in color. It is really beautiful. The whole process was done in less than an hour.
> 
> It was a truly satisfying end to a good and productive day. While I sat there watching the show in front of me and thinking about things, I couldn't help but feel very fortunate about so many things in my life. It isn't always perfect, and I certainly have my share of turmoil, but it is moments like this that make it worth while. And it is also knowing enough to allow myself time to enjoy them. Without that - what's the point?
> 
> I hope you all take time out to enjoy the good things that life has to offer you too. Sometimes the best things are the simplest.
> 
> Have a great Monday.


Thank you, Paul! I really like him too! Sometimes it is hard to send them on. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Short and Sweet*

Today's entry will be short. (Really) I got up early today to a quiet but slightly overcast day. There is a little breeze going to but it isn't even strong enough to earn the label 'wind.' It had rained last night, but it appears to be only lightly, as the ground is wet but not really.

It was still almost dark at 5:57. A sure sign that we are already past the midpoint of summer. That's OK though, as my favorite time of the year is approaching. Soon I will be writing here in the dark every morning with a cat or two curled up at my side.

For some unknown reason, we have already lost power twice since I awoke. Thus the weather report. Although each time it only lasted for 30 seconds or so, it was enough to shut down the computer systems and reset the clocks. I am not quite understanding what would be the cause of it. I live in the country though and anything can happen. Perhaps the squirrel that runs the power went on an early morning coffee break.

In any case, there wasn't much to write about anyway today. I am still in the process of writing out patterns and instructions. I am working on a pattern for the 12 witch's hats painting patterns. It is taking me a little while because I want it to be fun as well as accurate. I drew up some bats to use as page dividers and found some creepy freeware fonts to use for the page and section headings. The pattern itself is kind of cool.

I wonder why I do that. It would be just as easy to make my pattern using my normal Arial italic and Monotype Corsiva fonts that I always use. I want something different though. Doing the same thing gets kind of tedious. The bat borders really look kind of fun.

I suppose I like doing things this way. It makes them fun and special. I think my customers will like them too.

Well, the lights just flickered again so I had better close here. I will be writing most of the day I expect (if the power stays on, that is!) The sky is lightening up now, but it started raining in earnest. So who knows what the day will bring.

I hope you all have a good day today, whatever comes your way.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet*
> 
> Today's entry will be short. (Really) I got up early today to a quiet but slightly overcast day. There is a little breeze going to but it isn't even strong enough to earn the label 'wind.' It had rained last night, but it appears to be only lightly, as the ground is wet but not really.
> 
> It was still almost dark at 5:57. A sure sign that we are already past the midpoint of summer. That's OK though, as my favorite time of the year is approaching. Soon I will be writing here in the dark every morning with a cat or two curled up at my side.
> 
> For some unknown reason, we have already lost power twice since I awoke. Thus the weather report. Although each time it only lasted for 30 seconds or so, it was enough to shut down the computer systems and reset the clocks. I am not quite understanding what would be the cause of it. I live in the country though and anything can happen. Perhaps the squirrel that runs the power went on an early morning coffee break.
> 
> In any case, there wasn't much to write about anyway today. I am still in the process of writing out patterns and instructions. I am working on a pattern for the 12 witch's hats painting patterns. It is taking me a little while because I want it to be fun as well as accurate. I drew up some bats to use as page dividers and found some creepy freeware fonts to use for the page and section headings. The pattern itself is kind of cool.
> 
> I wonder why I do that. It would be just as easy to make my pattern using my normal Arial italic and Monotype Corsiva fonts that I always use. I want something different though. Doing the same thing gets kind of tedious. The bat borders really look kind of fun.
> 
> I suppose I like doing things this way. It makes them fun and special. I think my customers will like them too.
> 
> Well, the lights just flickered again so I had better close here. I will be writing most of the day I expect (if the power stays on, that is!) The sky is lightening up now, but it started raining in earnest. So who knows what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, whatever comes your way.


glad you made it to edition today

i was jonesing

was actually reading yahoo news

i'm sorry


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet*
> 
> Today's entry will be short. (Really) I got up early today to a quiet but slightly overcast day. There is a little breeze going to but it isn't even strong enough to earn the label 'wind.' It had rained last night, but it appears to be only lightly, as the ground is wet but not really.
> 
> It was still almost dark at 5:57. A sure sign that we are already past the midpoint of summer. That's OK though, as my favorite time of the year is approaching. Soon I will be writing here in the dark every morning with a cat or two curled up at my side.
> 
> For some unknown reason, we have already lost power twice since I awoke. Thus the weather report. Although each time it only lasted for 30 seconds or so, it was enough to shut down the computer systems and reset the clocks. I am not quite understanding what would be the cause of it. I live in the country though and anything can happen. Perhaps the squirrel that runs the power went on an early morning coffee break.
> 
> In any case, there wasn't much to write about anyway today. I am still in the process of writing out patterns and instructions. I am working on a pattern for the 12 witch's hats painting patterns. It is taking me a little while because I want it to be fun as well as accurate. I drew up some bats to use as page dividers and found some creepy freeware fonts to use for the page and section headings. The pattern itself is kind of cool.
> 
> I wonder why I do that. It would be just as easy to make my pattern using my normal Arial italic and Monotype Corsiva fonts that I always use. I want something different though. Doing the same thing gets kind of tedious. The bat borders really look kind of fun.
> 
> I suppose I like doing things this way. It makes them fun and special. I think my customers will like them too.
> 
> Well, the lights just flickered again so I had better close here. I will be writing most of the day I expect (if the power stays on, that is!) The sky is lightening up now, but it started raining in earnest. So who knows what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, whatever comes your way.


I actually read the news for a bit yesterday morning. It really was quite depressing though. Today here, besides the power flickering most of the sites I frequent are not loading up. It was like that last night too. This morning I saw a post on another woodworking site that the same was happening to others too. Is the internet going to implode or something?

Fortunately this site and my gmail are good. I suppose I will be working off line mostly today.

Try to find some good news (I know it is hard these days!)

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Short and Sweet*
> 
> Today's entry will be short. (Really) I got up early today to a quiet but slightly overcast day. There is a little breeze going to but it isn't even strong enough to earn the label 'wind.' It had rained last night, but it appears to be only lightly, as the ground is wet but not really.
> 
> It was still almost dark at 5:57. A sure sign that we are already past the midpoint of summer. That's OK though, as my favorite time of the year is approaching. Soon I will be writing here in the dark every morning with a cat or two curled up at my side.
> 
> For some unknown reason, we have already lost power twice since I awoke. Thus the weather report. Although each time it only lasted for 30 seconds or so, it was enough to shut down the computer systems and reset the clocks. I am not quite understanding what would be the cause of it. I live in the country though and anything can happen. Perhaps the squirrel that runs the power went on an early morning coffee break.
> 
> In any case, there wasn't much to write about anyway today. I am still in the process of writing out patterns and instructions. I am working on a pattern for the 12 witch's hats painting patterns. It is taking me a little while because I want it to be fun as well as accurate. I drew up some bats to use as page dividers and found some creepy freeware fonts to use for the page and section headings. The pattern itself is kind of cool.
> 
> I wonder why I do that. It would be just as easy to make my pattern using my normal Arial italic and Monotype Corsiva fonts that I always use. I want something different though. Doing the same thing gets kind of tedious. The bat borders really look kind of fun.
> 
> I suppose I like doing things this way. It makes them fun and special. I think my customers will like them too.
> 
> Well, the lights just flickered again so I had better close here. I will be writing most of the day I expect (if the power stays on, that is!) The sky is lightening up now, but it started raining in earnest. So who knows what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, whatever comes your way.


Good morning all. 
I hope your lights stay on and you have a good day Sheila. We have rain coming and going here too. It feels like it is all brewing up in my back though. I hope to go get something done on my current project today, but I don't know the way I feel at the moment. 
I can't wait for ya'll to see my current "crazy man's nightmare". I'm doing another portrait style cuttings. I finally finished the frames yesterday and got my wood prepared for cutting. The wood for the scroll saw cutting measures 12"x57 1/2". You read that right. It's over four foot long. This one is going to be a challenge. 
Ya'll have a good day and be safe.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Dog Days*

"Dog Days" (Latin: diēs caniculārēs) are the hottest, most sultry days of summer. In the northern hemisphere, they usually fall between early July and early September. The actual dates vary greatly from region to region, depending on latitude and climate. Dog Days can also define a time period or event that is very hot or stagnant, or marked by dull lack of progress. The name comes from the ancient belief that Sirius, also called the Dog Star, in close proximity to the sun was responsible for the hot weather. - from Wikipedia

Does that sound familiar to anyone?

Lately, that the definition is pretty well fitting and how I feel. I wonder why I am noticing it so much this year. Could it be that it is because I have had such a busy year and there is such a contrast in things?

It seems as if everything around me has come to a near standstill. All the companies that I deal with are quiet. The forums I belong to are quiet. Even the magazine misses a month in the summer season. No wonder this is my least favorite time of year.

I have kept myself quite busy, but it certainly wasn't the pace that I have come to view as 'routine' that I had last winter and spring. I suppose that you get yourself used to pushing hard and then when you go back to the speed that you once considered 'normal', it seems like you are slowed down to a crawl. Yet, it somehow doesn't feel as if you are doing enough, even though you are busy all day, every day.

Many of you have read that one of my favorite children's stories is "The Grasshopper and the Ant." The story is used to teach the virtues of hard work and saving, and the perils of improvidence.










In the story, the grasshopper plays the fiddle and whiles away the hot summer days with dancing and merriment while the ant works throughout the hot summer preparing for the cold winter ahead. In the end, of course, when winter arrives, the ant is prepared and comfortable while the grasshopper is cold and destitute. The moral of this story is "To work today is to eat tomorrow" and I find it interesting how it depicts some of the current aspects of my life.

In the publishing and design industry, there is no such thing as 'instant gratification.' Everything is done months in advance from catalogs to magazines. After working in this industry for so many years, one tends to train themselves to live in this kind of time warp.

I remember when my first article was published. I was so excited at the thought of seeing something that I designed actually be in print and sold on a news stand in my own neighborhood. After creating and writing and shipping the materials to the publisher, I began the agonizing process of waiting to see it in print. I couldn't wait to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through it and - oh my! - there was a project by ME! The excitement was incredible.

But after so many years of doing so, I think that we retrain ourselves to look at it differently. Closure on a project is usually half a year down the line when it finally debuts in public and usually by that time I have created at least 20 other new things and sometimes have actually forgotten about it. It isn't that we don't like the project or consider it of value - it is just that it is kind of a defense mechanism within ourselves which allows us to move on to other projects and not look back. Otherwise we would accomplish little.

During these slow, warm days of summer, it is sometimes hard to focus. Besides the call of the beach and the other activities we see others around us partaking in, there is the definite lull in activity in the industry all around us. Human nature would tell us to join in the festivities and cast responsibility to the wind and become the grasshopper - even for a little while to enjoy the season. But there is always the thought of winter looming in the future that wants to hold us back. After living through lean winters, it is difficult to forget the possibility that more will follow if we don't prepare.

The key here is balance. Neither the grasshopper nor the ant had it. While most who read that fable come to the conclusion that the ant was the winner in that story, certainly he lacked things in his life that are necessary for his well-being - JOY! In this brief instant of writing this, the movie 'Citizen Kane" comes to mind. I remember the final scene that panned around Xanadu. The bleak, hallow yet opulent vastness of space and the piles upon piles of material things, some priceless and some worthless was all that was left of an empty life.

Many times I am advised here by you to take time for myself and smell the roses of life. I usually do take heed and I feel that in the past year or so, I have taught myself that these breaks are both welcome and necessary as part of the health and survival of my business. I still however, am watchful of things and I do admit I worry about what the next proverbial winter will bring. The economy is not out of the woods yet and this is not time for me to rest on my achievements and coast.

We haven't had a day trip yet this summer and perhaps it is time to plan one. They tend to be impromptu because there needs to be not only the proper time to head out due to deadlines and such, but in order for them to be completely pleasurable, we need a nice sunny day. Getting those things all aligned isn't always an easy task. But I feel that my partner also needs some time away - even if it is only for a day - to remind us what we are doing all of this work for. Usually when we return from one of these little trips, we feel refreshed and ready to take on the world. I can see a day out in the near future and feel it will benefit us both tremendously.

But for now, I am continuing to complete what is in front of me. I spent the day yesterday writing the instructions for the 12 witch's hat ornaments. I decided that I didn't like one of the hats and repainted it. The new one is similar, but I feel much better. Sometimes what I see in my mind doesn't come to life properly the first time. I am nearly done with the writing though and today I will do the final cover photography, along with some other photographs of projects that needed to be done. And then on to my next set of patterns that I plan to do and my next class entry.

It is a good thing that things are a bit slow in the industry. It gives me time to catch up and get a bit ahead of things. Like the ant, we are preparing for the long winter ahead. Even though these dog days of summer are sometimes sluggish and slow, we need to be a little more like the grasshopper some days, and allow ourselves to dance.

Have a great day.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Dog Days*
> 
> "Dog Days" (Latin: diēs caniculārēs) are the hottest, most sultry days of summer. In the northern hemisphere, they usually fall between early July and early September. The actual dates vary greatly from region to region, depending on latitude and climate. Dog Days can also define a time period or event that is very hot or stagnant, or marked by dull lack of progress. The name comes from the ancient belief that Sirius, also called the Dog Star, in close proximity to the sun was responsible for the hot weather. - from Wikipedia
> 
> Does that sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> Lately, that the definition is pretty well fitting and how I feel. I wonder why I am noticing it so much this year. Could it be that it is because I have had such a busy year and there is such a contrast in things?
> 
> It seems as if everything around me has come to a near standstill. All the companies that I deal with are quiet. The forums I belong to are quiet. Even the magazine misses a month in the summer season. No wonder this is my least favorite time of year.
> 
> I have kept myself quite busy, but it certainly wasn't the pace that I have come to view as 'routine' that I had last winter and spring. I suppose that you get yourself used to pushing hard and then when you go back to the speed that you once considered 'normal', it seems like you are slowed down to a crawl. Yet, it somehow doesn't feel as if you are doing enough, even though you are busy all day, every day.
> 
> Many of you have read that one of my favorite children's stories is "The Grasshopper and the Ant." The story is used to teach the virtues of hard work and saving, and the perils of improvidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the story, the grasshopper plays the fiddle and whiles away the hot summer days with dancing and merriment while the ant works throughout the hot summer preparing for the cold winter ahead. In the end, of course, when winter arrives, the ant is prepared and comfortable while the grasshopper is cold and destitute. The moral of this story is "To work today is to eat tomorrow" and I find it interesting how it depicts some of the current aspects of my life.
> 
> In the publishing and design industry, there is no such thing as 'instant gratification.' Everything is done months in advance from catalogs to magazines. After working in this industry for so many years, one tends to train themselves to live in this kind of time warp.
> 
> I remember when my first article was published. I was so excited at the thought of seeing something that I designed actually be in print and sold on a news stand in my own neighborhood. After creating and writing and shipping the materials to the publisher, I began the agonizing process of waiting to see it in print. I couldn't wait to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through it and - oh my! - there was a project by ME! The excitement was incredible.
> 
> But after so many years of doing so, I think that we retrain ourselves to look at it differently. Closure on a project is usually half a year down the line when it finally debuts in public and usually by that time I have created at least 20 other new things and sometimes have actually forgotten about it. It isn't that we don't like the project or consider it of value - it is just that it is kind of a defense mechanism within ourselves which allows us to move on to other projects and not look back. Otherwise we would accomplish little.
> 
> During these slow, warm days of summer, it is sometimes hard to focus. Besides the call of the beach and the other activities we see others around us partaking in, there is the definite lull in activity in the industry all around us. Human nature would tell us to join in the festivities and cast responsibility to the wind and become the grasshopper - even for a little while to enjoy the season. But there is always the thought of winter looming in the future that wants to hold us back. After living through lean winters, it is difficult to forget the possibility that more will follow if we don't prepare.
> 
> The key here is balance. Neither the grasshopper nor the ant had it. While most who read that fable come to the conclusion that the ant was the winner in that story, certainly he lacked things in his life that are necessary for his well-being - JOY! In this brief instant of writing this, the movie 'Citizen Kane" comes to mind. I remember the final scene that panned around Xanadu. The bleak, hallow yet opulent vastness of space and the piles upon piles of material things, some priceless and some worthless was all that was left of an empty life.
> 
> Many times I am advised here by you to take time for myself and smell the roses of life. I usually do take heed and I feel that in the past year or so, I have taught myself that these breaks are both welcome and necessary as part of the health and survival of my business. I still however, am watchful of things and I do admit I worry about what the next proverbial winter will bring. The economy is not out of the woods yet and this is not time for me to rest on my achievements and coast.
> 
> We haven't had a day trip yet this summer and perhaps it is time to plan one. They tend to be impromptu because there needs to be not only the proper time to head out due to deadlines and such, but in order for them to be completely pleasurable, we need a nice sunny day. Getting those things all aligned isn't always an easy task. But I feel that my partner also needs some time away - even if it is only for a day - to remind us what we are doing all of this work for. Usually when we return from one of these little trips, we feel refreshed and ready to take on the world. I can see a day out in the near future and feel it will benefit us both tremendously.
> 
> But for now, I am continuing to complete what is in front of me. I spent the day yesterday writing the instructions for the 12 witch's hat ornaments. I decided that I didn't like one of the hats and repainted it. The new one is similar, but I feel much better. Sometimes what I see in my mind doesn't come to life properly the first time. I am nearly done with the writing though and today I will do the final cover photography, along with some other photographs of projects that needed to be done. And then on to my next set of patterns that I plan to do and my next class entry.
> 
> It is a good thing that things are a bit slow in the industry. It gives me time to catch up and get a bit ahead of things. Like the ant, we are preparing for the long winter ahead. Even though these dog days of summer are sometimes sluggish and slow, we need to be a little more like the grasshopper some days, and allow ourselves to dance.
> 
> Have a great day.


There's also the old chestnut 'Make hay while the sun shines'. Have your trip. Whilst the weather is good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Dog Days*
> 
> "Dog Days" (Latin: diēs caniculārēs) are the hottest, most sultry days of summer. In the northern hemisphere, they usually fall between early July and early September. The actual dates vary greatly from region to region, depending on latitude and climate. Dog Days can also define a time period or event that is very hot or stagnant, or marked by dull lack of progress. The name comes from the ancient belief that Sirius, also called the Dog Star, in close proximity to the sun was responsible for the hot weather. - from Wikipedia
> 
> Does that sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> Lately, that the definition is pretty well fitting and how I feel. I wonder why I am noticing it so much this year. Could it be that it is because I have had such a busy year and there is such a contrast in things?
> 
> It seems as if everything around me has come to a near standstill. All the companies that I deal with are quiet. The forums I belong to are quiet. Even the magazine misses a month in the summer season. No wonder this is my least favorite time of year.
> 
> I have kept myself quite busy, but it certainly wasn't the pace that I have come to view as 'routine' that I had last winter and spring. I suppose that you get yourself used to pushing hard and then when you go back to the speed that you once considered 'normal', it seems like you are slowed down to a crawl. Yet, it somehow doesn't feel as if you are doing enough, even though you are busy all day, every day.
> 
> Many of you have read that one of my favorite children's stories is "The Grasshopper and the Ant." The story is used to teach the virtues of hard work and saving, and the perils of improvidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the story, the grasshopper plays the fiddle and whiles away the hot summer days with dancing and merriment while the ant works throughout the hot summer preparing for the cold winter ahead. In the end, of course, when winter arrives, the ant is prepared and comfortable while the grasshopper is cold and destitute. The moral of this story is "To work today is to eat tomorrow" and I find it interesting how it depicts some of the current aspects of my life.
> 
> In the publishing and design industry, there is no such thing as 'instant gratification.' Everything is done months in advance from catalogs to magazines. After working in this industry for so many years, one tends to train themselves to live in this kind of time warp.
> 
> I remember when my first article was published. I was so excited at the thought of seeing something that I designed actually be in print and sold on a news stand in my own neighborhood. After creating and writing and shipping the materials to the publisher, I began the agonizing process of waiting to see it in print. I couldn't wait to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through it and - oh my! - there was a project by ME! The excitement was incredible.
> 
> But after so many years of doing so, I think that we retrain ourselves to look at it differently. Closure on a project is usually half a year down the line when it finally debuts in public and usually by that time I have created at least 20 other new things and sometimes have actually forgotten about it. It isn't that we don't like the project or consider it of value - it is just that it is kind of a defense mechanism within ourselves which allows us to move on to other projects and not look back. Otherwise we would accomplish little.
> 
> During these slow, warm days of summer, it is sometimes hard to focus. Besides the call of the beach and the other activities we see others around us partaking in, there is the definite lull in activity in the industry all around us. Human nature would tell us to join in the festivities and cast responsibility to the wind and become the grasshopper - even for a little while to enjoy the season. But there is always the thought of winter looming in the future that wants to hold us back. After living through lean winters, it is difficult to forget the possibility that more will follow if we don't prepare.
> 
> The key here is balance. Neither the grasshopper nor the ant had it. While most who read that fable come to the conclusion that the ant was the winner in that story, certainly he lacked things in his life that are necessary for his well-being - JOY! In this brief instant of writing this, the movie 'Citizen Kane" comes to mind. I remember the final scene that panned around Xanadu. The bleak, hallow yet opulent vastness of space and the piles upon piles of material things, some priceless and some worthless was all that was left of an empty life.
> 
> Many times I am advised here by you to take time for myself and smell the roses of life. I usually do take heed and I feel that in the past year or so, I have taught myself that these breaks are both welcome and necessary as part of the health and survival of my business. I still however, am watchful of things and I do admit I worry about what the next proverbial winter will bring. The economy is not out of the woods yet and this is not time for me to rest on my achievements and coast.
> 
> We haven't had a day trip yet this summer and perhaps it is time to plan one. They tend to be impromptu because there needs to be not only the proper time to head out due to deadlines and such, but in order for them to be completely pleasurable, we need a nice sunny day. Getting those things all aligned isn't always an easy task. But I feel that my partner also needs some time away - even if it is only for a day - to remind us what we are doing all of this work for. Usually when we return from one of these little trips, we feel refreshed and ready to take on the world. I can see a day out in the near future and feel it will benefit us both tremendously.
> 
> But for now, I am continuing to complete what is in front of me. I spent the day yesterday writing the instructions for the 12 witch's hat ornaments. I decided that I didn't like one of the hats and repainted it. The new one is similar, but I feel much better. Sometimes what I see in my mind doesn't come to life properly the first time. I am nearly done with the writing though and today I will do the final cover photography, along with some other photographs of projects that needed to be done. And then on to my next set of patterns that I plan to do and my next class entry.
> 
> It is a good thing that things are a bit slow in the industry. It gives me time to catch up and get a bit ahead of things. Like the ant, we are preparing for the long winter ahead. Even though these dog days of summer are sometimes sluggish and slow, we need to be a little more like the grasshopper some days, and allow ourselves to dance.
> 
> Have a great day.


I am seriously considering a little break. Just enough to make a few memories to ponder on those long winter days when I am housebound. I think I am going to try to plan something soon. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Benefits of Diversification*

I am not sure why I am so excited about finishing up a pattern packet. Perhaps 'excited' is the wrong word. 'Satisfied' may be a better way to describe it.

It was nearly 10pm last night when I finally finished everything together into a packet form. I had worked on it all day. I didn't have any errands to run and only took short breaks for meals. It probably took a little longer than I expected, but as I am looking at it now, I know it was worth it.

The pattern that I am referring to is for the little Halloween witch hat ornaments that I showed a couple of days ago. They aren't a difficult project - as a matter of fact, they are geared more toward the beginner - but I wanted the instructions to be nice and detailed so that someone that is just starting out painting can easily accomplish them.

The final packet is 15 pages long for the 12 ornaments. It has a total of 29 color photographs plus the color cover. That sounds like it would be complicated, but it really does break things down so that there are step by step pictures the whole way through the process. Each hat has anywhere from two to four pictures which show the painting process, which make it very easy to follow along. Because of these step by step pictures, there is much less text needed and in looking at the pattern, it doesn't overwhelm you with descriptive instructions. I also included some basic painting terms and techniques so that even a new painter will be able to understand the process better. And of course I included instructions to cut the hats out themselves.










All in all it is a fine project packet that I enjoyed doing very much. I doubt it will be picked up by any wholesalers for this year, as they are already looking at winter items and I probably missed the deadlines for that, but I will be able to offer it on my site, making the painting part of it a little fuller.

I rather like the position that I am finding myself in at this point in my business. It seems that the past year or two, I have been producing patterns fast and furious, trying to build a good foundation for the site and also my wholesalers. Yes, it is wonderful to offer 20 or 30 new items at each deadline, but it can be quite exhausting. But prior to those couple of years, I worked at such a sluggish pace due to some personal circumstances and I rarely had fresh or new things available over and beyond what it took to minimally get by.

I think though at this point that I have succeeded in turning the tables. The growth in the amount of quality patterns that I have offered both on my site and to my wholesalers have created a nice foundation to build on. I feel that there are not only a great number of new things available to my customers, but that they are all quality patterns too.

I have seen other designers come up with an idea and flood the market with scores of variations to the point where the quality of the designs is not what the original is. I have to watch myself when doing my candle trays so I don't fall into this trap. I get away from them from time to time and do other things in between making new ones because I don't want them to be cookie cutter patterns of each other and look (for lack of a better word) half-assed. I probably still have over a hundred variations of trays that I could do, but I like to mix things up and do some other types of designs in between producing them so that when I do go back to them, each one is fresh in itself and unique and a good quality design that is not only fun to cut, but attractive too. I find after doing too many in a row, it just isn't as fun anymore and then I know it is time to change gears for a bit and focus elsewhere.

I like that I am beginning to offer more painting designs too. Besides allowing me to reach an entirely new clientele, offering painting patterns and kits also offers the opportunity for me to provide the painting surfaces for these projects in many cases. In the instance of this new pattern of hats, there are only four simple shapes that I used in the 12 designs so I am able to stack cut them and I can produce a set in no time. Unlike the skaters that were a bit more detailed to cut, the hats have simple lines and I can easily cut a set in literally minutes. From a business point of view this is very good.

Finding a compromise between detail and practicality, while still offering an attractive pattern is somewhat of a challenge. But after doing this set I feel that with the right amount of thought going into things, it can be done. I suppose that is why things may have taken a bit longer than usual on this design. I tried to think ahead as to where this may take my business and I tried to weigh the consequences of what would happen if it did become quite successful. I hope it does.

There is just so much to think about these days with the business. I don't for a minute think that we are out of the woods regarding the craft industry and the economy in general. I think that we need to be prepared for the lean times that are ahead of all of us and especially in the craft and hobby industry. But that doesn't mean that it will come to a total standstill. I still have my theory that when cash is short, more people will turn to themselves to make things for holiday gift giving and if I can offer them the proper tools for doing so, I will do OK. From hearing from my own group of friends - both painters and scroll sawyers - as well as customers from both areas, I find that they are still looking for new and fun designs that will help them be creative. So I will keep trying to provide that and I will continue to have hope that my business will not only survive, but will do well.

So with that said, I will move ahead from here. Today I am starting on a new project altogether for the scroll saw. I have seen a need for it for quite a long time, and I don't know why no one has come out with it as of yet. I would like to get several patterns ready before I introduce it though, as I feel that my idea may be duplicated by others quickly once I reveal it. I know that sounds kind of paranoid, but I at least want to get a good foot hold on things before introducing it. I just feel that is smart business.

One of the things I like best about my job is that I never seem to run out of avenues for my creativity. There always seems to be several options awaiting, and with each choice I make, there is adventure. These opportunities aren't always staring me right in the eyes, but if I look for them, they are there. It makes my work exciting and fun and keeps me sharp, as I know that in most, if not all of these instances, I will only benefit proportionally to what I invest in them.

It is a good place to be.

Have a good day.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Benefits of Diversification*
> 
> I am not sure why I am so excited about finishing up a pattern packet. Perhaps 'excited' is the wrong word. 'Satisfied' may be a better way to describe it.
> 
> It was nearly 10pm last night when I finally finished everything together into a packet form. I had worked on it all day. I didn't have any errands to run and only took short breaks for meals. It probably took a little longer than I expected, but as I am looking at it now, I know it was worth it.
> 
> The pattern that I am referring to is for the little Halloween witch hat ornaments that I showed a couple of days ago. They aren't a difficult project - as a matter of fact, they are geared more toward the beginner - but I wanted the instructions to be nice and detailed so that someone that is just starting out painting can easily accomplish them.
> 
> The final packet is 15 pages long for the 12 ornaments. It has a total of 29 color photographs plus the color cover. That sounds like it would be complicated, but it really does break things down so that there are step by step pictures the whole way through the process. Each hat has anywhere from two to four pictures which show the painting process, which make it very easy to follow along. Because of these step by step pictures, there is much less text needed and in looking at the pattern, it doesn't overwhelm you with descriptive instructions. I also included some basic painting terms and techniques so that even a new painter will be able to understand the process better. And of course I included instructions to cut the hats out themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it is a fine project packet that I enjoyed doing very much. I doubt it will be picked up by any wholesalers for this year, as they are already looking at winter items and I probably missed the deadlines for that, but I will be able to offer it on my site, making the painting part of it a little fuller.
> 
> I rather like the position that I am finding myself in at this point in my business. It seems that the past year or two, I have been producing patterns fast and furious, trying to build a good foundation for the site and also my wholesalers. Yes, it is wonderful to offer 20 or 30 new items at each deadline, but it can be quite exhausting. But prior to those couple of years, I worked at such a sluggish pace due to some personal circumstances and I rarely had fresh or new things available over and beyond what it took to minimally get by.
> 
> I think though at this point that I have succeeded in turning the tables. The growth in the amount of quality patterns that I have offered both on my site and to my wholesalers have created a nice foundation to build on. I feel that there are not only a great number of new things available to my customers, but that they are all quality patterns too.
> 
> I have seen other designers come up with an idea and flood the market with scores of variations to the point where the quality of the designs is not what the original is. I have to watch myself when doing my candle trays so I don't fall into this trap. I get away from them from time to time and do other things in between making new ones because I don't want them to be cookie cutter patterns of each other and look (for lack of a better word) half-assed. I probably still have over a hundred variations of trays that I could do, but I like to mix things up and do some other types of designs in between producing them so that when I do go back to them, each one is fresh in itself and unique and a good quality design that is not only fun to cut, but attractive too. I find after doing too many in a row, it just isn't as fun anymore and then I know it is time to change gears for a bit and focus elsewhere.
> 
> I like that I am beginning to offer more painting designs too. Besides allowing me to reach an entirely new clientele, offering painting patterns and kits also offers the opportunity for me to provide the painting surfaces for these projects in many cases. In the instance of this new pattern of hats, there are only four simple shapes that I used in the 12 designs so I am able to stack cut them and I can produce a set in no time. Unlike the skaters that were a bit more detailed to cut, the hats have simple lines and I can easily cut a set in literally minutes. From a business point of view this is very good.
> 
> Finding a compromise between detail and practicality, while still offering an attractive pattern is somewhat of a challenge. But after doing this set I feel that with the right amount of thought going into things, it can be done. I suppose that is why things may have taken a bit longer than usual on this design. I tried to think ahead as to where this may take my business and I tried to weigh the consequences of what would happen if it did become quite successful. I hope it does.
> 
> There is just so much to think about these days with the business. I don't for a minute think that we are out of the woods regarding the craft industry and the economy in general. I think that we need to be prepared for the lean times that are ahead of all of us and especially in the craft and hobby industry. But that doesn't mean that it will come to a total standstill. I still have my theory that when cash is short, more people will turn to themselves to make things for holiday gift giving and if I can offer them the proper tools for doing so, I will do OK. From hearing from my own group of friends - both painters and scroll sawyers - as well as customers from both areas, I find that they are still looking for new and fun designs that will help them be creative. So I will keep trying to provide that and I will continue to have hope that my business will not only survive, but will do well.
> 
> So with that said, I will move ahead from here. Today I am starting on a new project altogether for the scroll saw. I have seen a need for it for quite a long time, and I don't know why no one has come out with it as of yet. I would like to get several patterns ready before I introduce it though, as I feel that my idea may be duplicated by others quickly once I reveal it. I know that sounds kind of paranoid, but I at least want to get a good foot hold on things before introducing it. I just feel that is smart business.
> 
> One of the things I like best about my job is that I never seem to run out of avenues for my creativity. There always seems to be several options awaiting, and with each choice I make, there is adventure. These opportunities aren't always staring me right in the eyes, but if I look for them, they are there. It makes my work exciting and fun and keeps me sharp, as I know that in most, if not all of these instances, I will only benefit proportionally to what I invest in them.
> 
> It is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a good day.


These look like they will make excellent ear rings for the Halloween festivities


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Benefits of Diversification*
> 
> I am not sure why I am so excited about finishing up a pattern packet. Perhaps 'excited' is the wrong word. 'Satisfied' may be a better way to describe it.
> 
> It was nearly 10pm last night when I finally finished everything together into a packet form. I had worked on it all day. I didn't have any errands to run and only took short breaks for meals. It probably took a little longer than I expected, but as I am looking at it now, I know it was worth it.
> 
> The pattern that I am referring to is for the little Halloween witch hat ornaments that I showed a couple of days ago. They aren't a difficult project - as a matter of fact, they are geared more toward the beginner - but I wanted the instructions to be nice and detailed so that someone that is just starting out painting can easily accomplish them.
> 
> The final packet is 15 pages long for the 12 ornaments. It has a total of 29 color photographs plus the color cover. That sounds like it would be complicated, but it really does break things down so that there are step by step pictures the whole way through the process. Each hat has anywhere from two to four pictures which show the painting process, which make it very easy to follow along. Because of these step by step pictures, there is much less text needed and in looking at the pattern, it doesn't overwhelm you with descriptive instructions. I also included some basic painting terms and techniques so that even a new painter will be able to understand the process better. And of course I included instructions to cut the hats out themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it is a fine project packet that I enjoyed doing very much. I doubt it will be picked up by any wholesalers for this year, as they are already looking at winter items and I probably missed the deadlines for that, but I will be able to offer it on my site, making the painting part of it a little fuller.
> 
> I rather like the position that I am finding myself in at this point in my business. It seems that the past year or two, I have been producing patterns fast and furious, trying to build a good foundation for the site and also my wholesalers. Yes, it is wonderful to offer 20 or 30 new items at each deadline, but it can be quite exhausting. But prior to those couple of years, I worked at such a sluggish pace due to some personal circumstances and I rarely had fresh or new things available over and beyond what it took to minimally get by.
> 
> I think though at this point that I have succeeded in turning the tables. The growth in the amount of quality patterns that I have offered both on my site and to my wholesalers have created a nice foundation to build on. I feel that there are not only a great number of new things available to my customers, but that they are all quality patterns too.
> 
> I have seen other designers come up with an idea and flood the market with scores of variations to the point where the quality of the designs is not what the original is. I have to watch myself when doing my candle trays so I don't fall into this trap. I get away from them from time to time and do other things in between making new ones because I don't want them to be cookie cutter patterns of each other and look (for lack of a better word) half-assed. I probably still have over a hundred variations of trays that I could do, but I like to mix things up and do some other types of designs in between producing them so that when I do go back to them, each one is fresh in itself and unique and a good quality design that is not only fun to cut, but attractive too. I find after doing too many in a row, it just isn't as fun anymore and then I know it is time to change gears for a bit and focus elsewhere.
> 
> I like that I am beginning to offer more painting designs too. Besides allowing me to reach an entirely new clientele, offering painting patterns and kits also offers the opportunity for me to provide the painting surfaces for these projects in many cases. In the instance of this new pattern of hats, there are only four simple shapes that I used in the 12 designs so I am able to stack cut them and I can produce a set in no time. Unlike the skaters that were a bit more detailed to cut, the hats have simple lines and I can easily cut a set in literally minutes. From a business point of view this is very good.
> 
> Finding a compromise between detail and practicality, while still offering an attractive pattern is somewhat of a challenge. But after doing this set I feel that with the right amount of thought going into things, it can be done. I suppose that is why things may have taken a bit longer than usual on this design. I tried to think ahead as to where this may take my business and I tried to weigh the consequences of what would happen if it did become quite successful. I hope it does.
> 
> There is just so much to think about these days with the business. I don't for a minute think that we are out of the woods regarding the craft industry and the economy in general. I think that we need to be prepared for the lean times that are ahead of all of us and especially in the craft and hobby industry. But that doesn't mean that it will come to a total standstill. I still have my theory that when cash is short, more people will turn to themselves to make things for holiday gift giving and if I can offer them the proper tools for doing so, I will do OK. From hearing from my own group of friends - both painters and scroll sawyers - as well as customers from both areas, I find that they are still looking for new and fun designs that will help them be creative. So I will keep trying to provide that and I will continue to have hope that my business will not only survive, but will do well.
> 
> So with that said, I will move ahead from here. Today I am starting on a new project altogether for the scroll saw. I have seen a need for it for quite a long time, and I don't know why no one has come out with it as of yet. I would like to get several patterns ready before I introduce it though, as I feel that my idea may be duplicated by others quickly once I reveal it. I know that sounds kind of paranoid, but I at least want to get a good foot hold on things before introducing it. I just feel that is smart business.
> 
> One of the things I like best about my job is that I never seem to run out of avenues for my creativity. There always seems to be several options awaiting, and with each choice I make, there is adventure. These opportunities aren't always staring me right in the eyes, but if I look for them, they are there. It makes my work exciting and fun and keeps me sharp, as I know that in most, if not all of these instances, I will only benefit proportionally to what I invest in them.
> 
> It is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a good day.


Thanks, Erwin! They are a little big for earrings though. Each hat is about 4" tall.  I am glad you like them.

sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Difficult Decisions*

Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.

I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.

If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.

It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.

But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?

Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.

These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.

I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.

As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.

I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.

In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.

However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.

So with that said, I will get on with today.

Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.

We follow where we focus.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Difficult Decisions*
> 
> Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.
> 
> I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.
> 
> It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.
> 
> But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?
> 
> Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.
> 
> These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.
> 
> I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.
> 
> As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.
> 
> I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.
> 
> In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.
> 
> However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with today.
> 
> Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.
> 
> We follow where we focus.


"I did come to several decisions about my business"

It seems to me that this past month or so has provided you with several opportunities to fine-tune your business plan and clarify your vision as to where you are headed.

Circumstances and challenges have come into your life to head you down your right path. Not everyone is so lucky or perhaps I should say that not everyone is so ready to see, to hear, and to take the time to analyze one's self and one's path.

Way to go. It's been a great summer for you!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Difficult Decisions*
> 
> Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.
> 
> I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.
> 
> It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.
> 
> But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?
> 
> Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.
> 
> These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.
> 
> I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.
> 
> As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.
> 
> I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.
> 
> In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.
> 
> However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with today.
> 
> Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.
> 
> We follow where we focus.


It has Debbie, and that is why I feel I like to share them here. It would be unfair of me to only speak of accomplishments that I have made without giving insight to how I achieved them. I try to paint an accurate picture of what challenges and circumstances are involved in having a business such as mine. Writing here has helped me tremendously to be introspective and take a long look at things. In a way, it helps me slow down and be aware of my path. It is all good. If others can learn by reading of my experiences, all the better. 

It has been a good summer and year. I mentioned to Keith yesterday how at another time in my life this may have derailed me. Now it makes me feel empowered somehow, as doing what you feel is the right thing should.

Thank you for your support! Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Difficult Decisions*
> 
> Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.
> 
> I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.
> 
> It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.
> 
> But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?
> 
> Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.
> 
> These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.
> 
> I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.
> 
> As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.
> 
> I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.
> 
> In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.
> 
> However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with today.
> 
> Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.
> 
> We follow where we focus.


and this is where (in my journey) I smile and say "thank you for the challenges".

the quote about lemons and lemonade come to mind. Many people get stuck on the lemons and forget to make the lemonade.
You could have a lemonade stand, you have been so busy making lemonade!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Difficult Decisions*
> 
> Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.
> 
> I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.
> 
> It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.
> 
> But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?
> 
> Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.
> 
> These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.
> 
> I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.
> 
> As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.
> 
> I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.
> 
> In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.
> 
> However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with today.
> 
> Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.
> 
> We follow where we focus.


People get fed up with dealing with those further down the food chain, who cut corners to make a fast buck. I know not all people of integrity survive in a tough market but I tend to agree with you that I'd rather have pride in myself and my actions than all the money in the world. What is money? A promise ( to pay the bearer the sum on demand). Promises are easily broken.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Difficult Decisions*
> 
> Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.
> 
> I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.
> 
> It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.
> 
> But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?
> 
> Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.
> 
> These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.
> 
> I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.
> 
> As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.
> 
> I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.
> 
> In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.
> 
> However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with today.
> 
> Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.
> 
> We follow where we focus.


There is alot times I hear , and sure you have heard . "I should work for myself " It is not as easy as it looks(used to have a Home repair bus. I ran on the side) . it can be very stress-full and hard to make the best decisions . The biggest think is friends some think because you are there buddy , friend , pal , you can work for free , Relatives are the worst I think to work for .

But Honesty and living up to your standards is a big key 
Keep up the good work Shelia , If your not happy with it you will not succeed

I agree with Martyn


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Difficult Decisions*
> 
> Sometimes we have days that we would just prefer to forget, even though in the end when we look back on them we realize that they were a functional part of our lives. We know that without these types of days, we wouldn't be experiencing any growth and things would become stagnant. They are not always pleasant, and many times are downright painful, but they are a necessary part of life that we have to endure on our road to success.
> 
> I have not always been good at taking a stand. Many years have gone by where I allowed others to take advantage of me. I despise conflict and I do what I can to avoid it and keep peace and harmony. Unfortunately this sometimes means allowing things to happen that I wouldn't normally condone in order to avoid conflict. It seems to work for the short term, but in the long term it builds resentment and ill feelings and finally when things reach the breaking point, it isn't necessarily a big event that finally pushes me over the edge. It only takes one small event to send things tumbling down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, it is that being true to yourself and your own instincts is something that should not be negotiable. The realization has come to me that the more we suppress our own true feelings and actions and needs, the more miserable we are. I see evidence of this every day among others who are unhappy in their lives. Be it their jobs, where they live or even their relationships, I think that in most cases the core of their misery has something to do with them not being true to themselves. I find that I am no different.
> 
> It is one thing to want your life to be peaceful and happy. To an extent, we all seem to compromise at times to achieve harmony in our lives. That is a good thing, and not something that we should be ashamed of. Compromising is a healthy way to get along with others and show our willingness to empathize with them, and understand what burdens they are carrying also. It follows the Golden Rule of 'do unto others . . ' that we have been taught throughout our lives.
> 
> But what happens when this behavior is not reciprocated? At what point do we say enough is enough and reach our limit?
> 
> Sometimes in business we walk a very high tight rope. In order to be successful, not only do we have to please our customers, but we also have to please those in our business environment. Many times it is a delicate balance between the levels of business and although each one depends on the other in order to survive, there are times when one or the other flexes its muscles and the balance is upset.
> 
> These are extremely difficult times for business. Especially for those which sell non-essential items. I have found in my life's experiences that hard times can bring out the best in some and the worst in others. It seems everyone is 'good' when things are going well. But when things are difficult and uncertain, there are some who panic and fight and do things that wouldn't be thought of as ethical in order to survive.
> 
> I can tell who is doing well and who is not among the many companies that I deal with. I can see it by how they behave. I don't need any inside information or need to listen to any gossip within my circle of woodworking friends, but there are definite signs there for all to see if you choose to look hard enough. Sometimes you don't even have to look very hard because it is screaming at you right in front of your face.
> 
> As an owner of my own business, I am required to make all the major decisions myself. While this is very freeing in some ways, it also brings with it a tremendous amount of responsibility.
> 
> I am often asked the simple question of what it takes to start one's own business. I find that I am often taken aback by this, because many times it is asked as if I could answer it in one sentence. It starts me thinking of all the interwoven circumstances that I encounter on a daily basis and of all the years it has taken me to figure things out thus far and there is no one simple answer that I can offer.
> 
> In glancing back at what I have written so far today, I realize that I am being vague and not quite focused. I truly apologize for that, as it was not my intention to write a post as such. Some circumstances were presented to me yesterday that pretty much affected my entire day. They aren't what I would consider 'disastrous' bit neither were they pleasant. I don't feel that it would be appropriate to discuss them, but I spent most of the day and the evening thinking about things and evaluating my situation and business in general. It was not what I would consider a 'good' or productive day in the typical sense of the words.
> 
> However, I did come to several decisions about my business and therefore the day was not wasted. I realize that if I stick to my own principles and continue to do things with honesty and integrity, then no matter what the results I will know that I made the correct decisions. I may not survive, but even if I do not, I will know that in my heart I was true to myself and made my decisions based on what I feel is right or wrong and I will be able to live with that. After all, what would be the victory in surviving in a business if you had to lose your own sense of self in the process? It would be an empty life for sure.
> 
> So with that said, I will get on with today.
> 
> Times are tough. Life is difficult sometimes. It is part of living and in some ways, the hard times in our lives also help us to feel alive. When life knocks us down, we have two choices - to stay down or to pick up and move on. I am picking up today and looking forward to what the day brings. Call me a fool, but I am sure it will be something spectacular.
> 
> We follow where we focus.


Yes Martyn. In the end it is only ourselves and our thoughts. If we have been lying to ourselves all along, we are left with a liar. My only regrets in my life are when I am not honest with myself and make bad decisions based on what is 'expected' of me instead of what I really believe I should do. And even from those instances I have learned valuable lessons, so they aren't really regrets after all. Just part of the process.

And David - 'freinds' can be the worst if we allow them. True friends know how hard you work and wouldn't allow you to work for them for free. Family shouldn't either. Drawing a line isn't always the most popular decision, but it is necessary in order for your business to survive.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Next Scroll Saw Lesson is Posted*

Yesterday I spent much of my working day getting things ready for the next lesson on the scroll saw class. So far, it seems that I start out with a broader subject for the lesson and then by the time I am done explaining details and posting pictures, it seems like it is getting too long and I pare it down a bit, saving the rest of what I had intended for the next lesson. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing, and the result are very focused segments. I think that later on as people go through the series that it will be helpful too, as they will be able to pinpoint exactly which technique or step that they are looking for additional information.

I enjoy doing these lessons, and as usual, once I get going on them, I get quite involved. It seems that there are so many little details that I remember while actually sawing that I want to mention. Sometimes I feel that I may be getting a bit too technical, but for the most part I try to keep things light and explain things in a way which even the newest sawyer will understand. I wonder if this is boring to those who have some experience, but I have heard back so far from newbies and veterans alike that they are learning. So that is good.

I felt a bit more comfortable doing the video this time. Although I felt that it was a bit dark, you could really see what was going on at the blade, which was the point. I had someone ask me to have the camera focused closer so everyone could really see what I was doing and when I did that, I found that the saw light was a bit bright and I was afraid that things would be washed out for the camera, so I didn't use it. You could see the focused area much better, I felt and the important thing was you could see the blade on the line quite clearly. The only trouble that I had with that was that my old eyes aren't what they used to be and I couldn't see the line to follow. I went off a little bit and I didn't even notice until it was too late. I don't think it was bad enough to warrant a reshoot though. After all, I never said my own cutting was perfect every time. If I aimed for perfection on all of these videos, you would probably never see one finished.

I am trying to relax and not think about the camera or that I am filming as I cut. I think the worse part of shooting them for me is the beginning when I have to talk. It honestly took about four tries to get to the point of cutting, with me stumbling over my words and forgetting what I would say. That is so unlike me and I thought to myself that I must be going crazy. After the fourth flub, I took a breath and just pretended like I was talking to a friend and things went better. Once I am cutting, things are fine. You would think that would be the difficult part to do in front of the camera.

I believe the more I do these videos, the better I will feel about them. This entire teaching experience is good for me and stretches me into areas that I haven't tried before. I also need to finish the video series of painting my little snowman that I began last fall. I have had a couple of people ask me if I was going to continue with that series and I think I should.

The other day I submitted the little hat ornaments to the painting company for the possibility of them distributing them as they are the skating pond. I knew that I was late for this year, but I wanted them to see them anyway just to get some feedback and see if I was on the right track. I received word that they indeed liked them and will keep them in mind for next years' autumn items. It may sound like it is a long way off, but they begin to present their autumn things in May and they being to compile the projects for that in February. So I am not that far off and actually ahead of the game. I have other fall designs too that I am in the process of making that would be a good fit for their company, so that is a great opportunity.

The best thing about working with them too is that they are very in tune with designers. There are no restrictions on these projects that I submit to them. I can put them on my own site to sell, or even sell to other wholesalers if I wish (I don't have any at this point) and they don't mind. I can keep all of my information on the pattern packets too, which will mean that customers who like these items will be able to go to my site and see more. They also order a quantity and I get paid 30 days after the items are delivered. No waiting and no wondering if they are selling what they say they do. When they run out, they will reorder or not. No guessing games. I like that and so far it has been a wonderful experience to work with them. It gives me hope that if I work on this branch of my business then I will be OK.

I like the thought of offering the kits too, as it is a nice change of me to do some woodworking and not really have to think too much. As I said earlier, if things get too busy, I have other options of having others cut for me or even having things laser cut. There is a lot of hope here that all will work out.

Finally today, I wanted to show you all the pen that my partner Keith made for me. I have been somewhat of a pen collector for over 20 years now. I have always loved nice writing instruments and when I lived in the US I used to order from a company called Levenger. I never had a large quantity of pens, and in reality have only about seven or eight, but I used to make calligraphy hang tags when I designed and created the mohair collectible teddy bears that I sold. One year I even did my Christmas cards all in calligraphy. It took forever, but it was fun.

In any case, I always loved fountain pens. There is just something about writing with them that is an art form in itself. Keith has really excelled quickly in making his pens and he made me this incredible one and gave it to me yesterday. Here are some pictures of it:

First the nib:

From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith

The body is made from a blank called 'burls and swirls'. It feels and looks like marble and is absolutely stunning.


From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith

The other side:


From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith

I am ashamed to say that I don't know what the materials are yet. I will add the descriptions to the pictures in my Picasa album as soon as I talk to him and ask him. I know that he only uses the high quality kits now and that it will last a life time.

It is by far the most beautiful pen I have ever owned. I had a couple of Waterman pens that were not the most expensive, but they weren't what I could call 'cheap' either (around $100.) The Watermans' have mostly plastic parts and even the body of the pen feels like plastic. It is OK, but no where nearly as nicely made as this one. The polish that Keith put on this puts the other one to shame and it feels balanced and weighted just perfectly. It is also a joy to write with, as the nib is made of iridium and writes like silk. I know I will cherish it forever.

So all is well and good today. It is still dark as I write, as it is raining quite persistently. I plan to draw for most of the day on the new plans that I am working on. I am not trying to be secretive about them, but I am waiting until I have several done to announce what they are. I want to be sure to be the first one to present them, as they are a simple idea that I can't believe hasn't been developed yet and once it is out, I am sure others will follow. I want to have them first.

I hope you all have a good Saturday planned. Summer is in full swing and there is so much for everyone to do. If it were nice, I would be contemplating a road trip, but it is supposed to rain all weekend. That's OK though, it will keep me working. I still plan to take a day or two in the next couple of weeks to get away, but I want the sun to be shining so we can have a good time. I am patient.

Have a great day and I hope you get a chance to look in on the class.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Scroll Saw Lesson is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday I spent much of my working day getting things ready for the next lesson on the scroll saw class. So far, it seems that I start out with a broader subject for the lesson and then by the time I am done explaining details and posting pictures, it seems like it is getting too long and I pare it down a bit, saving the rest of what I had intended for the next lesson. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing, and the result are very focused segments. I think that later on as people go through the series that it will be helpful too, as they will be able to pinpoint exactly which technique or step that they are looking for additional information.
> 
> I enjoy doing these lessons, and as usual, once I get going on them, I get quite involved. It seems that there are so many little details that I remember while actually sawing that I want to mention. Sometimes I feel that I may be getting a bit too technical, but for the most part I try to keep things light and explain things in a way which even the newest sawyer will understand. I wonder if this is boring to those who have some experience, but I have heard back so far from newbies and veterans alike that they are learning. So that is good.
> 
> I felt a bit more comfortable doing the video this time. Although I felt that it was a bit dark, you could really see what was going on at the blade, which was the point. I had someone ask me to have the camera focused closer so everyone could really see what I was doing and when I did that, I found that the saw light was a bit bright and I was afraid that things would be washed out for the camera, so I didn't use it. You could see the focused area much better, I felt and the important thing was you could see the blade on the line quite clearly. The only trouble that I had with that was that my old eyes aren't what they used to be and I couldn't see the line to follow. I went off a little bit and I didn't even notice until it was too late. I don't think it was bad enough to warrant a reshoot though. After all, I never said my own cutting was perfect every time. If I aimed for perfection on all of these videos, you would probably never see one finished.
> 
> I am trying to relax and not think about the camera or that I am filming as I cut. I think the worse part of shooting them for me is the beginning when I have to talk. It honestly took about four tries to get to the point of cutting, with me stumbling over my words and forgetting what I would say. That is so unlike me and I thought to myself that I must be going crazy. After the fourth flub, I took a breath and just pretended like I was talking to a friend and things went better. Once I am cutting, things are fine. You would think that would be the difficult part to do in front of the camera.
> 
> I believe the more I do these videos, the better I will feel about them. This entire teaching experience is good for me and stretches me into areas that I haven't tried before. I also need to finish the video series of painting my little snowman that I began last fall. I have had a couple of people ask me if I was going to continue with that series and I think I should.
> 
> The other day I submitted the little hat ornaments to the painting company for the possibility of them distributing them as they are the skating pond. I knew that I was late for this year, but I wanted them to see them anyway just to get some feedback and see if I was on the right track. I received word that they indeed liked them and will keep them in mind for next years' autumn items. It may sound like it is a long way off, but they begin to present their autumn things in May and they being to compile the projects for that in February. So I am not that far off and actually ahead of the game. I have other fall designs too that I am in the process of making that would be a good fit for their company, so that is a great opportunity.
> 
> The best thing about working with them too is that they are very in tune with designers. There are no restrictions on these projects that I submit to them. I can put them on my own site to sell, or even sell to other wholesalers if I wish (I don't have any at this point) and they don't mind. I can keep all of my information on the pattern packets too, which will mean that customers who like these items will be able to go to my site and see more. They also order a quantity and I get paid 30 days after the items are delivered. No waiting and no wondering if they are selling what they say they do. When they run out, they will reorder or not. No guessing games. I like that and so far it has been a wonderful experience to work with them. It gives me hope that if I work on this branch of my business then I will be OK.
> 
> I like the thought of offering the kits too, as it is a nice change of me to do some woodworking and not really have to think too much. As I said earlier, if things get too busy, I have other options of having others cut for me or even having things laser cut. There is a lot of hope here that all will work out.
> 
> Finally today, I wanted to show you all the pen that my partner Keith made for me. I have been somewhat of a pen collector for over 20 years now. I have always loved nice writing instruments and when I lived in the US I used to order from a company called Levenger. I never had a large quantity of pens, and in reality have only about seven or eight, but I used to make calligraphy hang tags when I designed and created the mohair collectible teddy bears that I sold. One year I even did my Christmas cards all in calligraphy. It took forever, but it was fun.
> 
> In any case, I always loved fountain pens. There is just something about writing with them that is an art form in itself. Keith has really excelled quickly in making his pens and he made me this incredible one and gave it to me yesterday. Here are some pictures of it:
> 
> First the nib:
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The body is made from a blank called 'burls and swirls'. It feels and looks like marble and is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The other side:
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I don't know what the materials are yet. I will add the descriptions to the pictures in my Picasa album as soon as I talk to him and ask him. I know that he only uses the high quality kits now and that it will last a life time.
> 
> It is by far the most beautiful pen I have ever owned. I had a couple of Waterman pens that were not the most expensive, but they weren't what I could call 'cheap' either (around $100.) The Watermans' have mostly plastic parts and even the body of the pen feels like plastic. It is OK, but no where nearly as nicely made as this one. The polish that Keith put on this puts the other one to shame and it feels balanced and weighted just perfectly. It is also a joy to write with, as the nib is made of iridium and writes like silk. I know I will cherish it forever.
> 
> So all is well and good today. It is still dark as I write, as it is raining quite persistently. I plan to draw for most of the day on the new plans that I am working on. I am not trying to be secretive about them, but I am waiting until I have several done to announce what they are. I want to be sure to be the first one to present them, as they are a simple idea that I can't believe hasn't been developed yet and once it is out, I am sure others will follow. I want to have them first.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday planned. Summer is in full swing and there is so much for everyone to do. If it were nice, I would be contemplating a road trip, but it is supposed to rain all weekend. That's OK though, it will keep me working. I still plan to take a day or two in the next couple of weeks to get away, but I want the sun to be shining so we can have a good time. I am patient.
> 
> Have a great day and I hope you get a chance to look in on the class.


The lessons are doing great and I really believe the video's really help explain what you have written and make it easier .

The paint company deal sounds like a great deal , and sure the 30 day turn around makes the offer even better

Keith made you a lovely pen . tip : DO NOT ! lay a nice pen down in front of Mary or let her use it . She has a locked like cash box with like 173 pens in it .

have a good day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Scroll Saw Lesson is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday I spent much of my working day getting things ready for the next lesson on the scroll saw class. So far, it seems that I start out with a broader subject for the lesson and then by the time I am done explaining details and posting pictures, it seems like it is getting too long and I pare it down a bit, saving the rest of what I had intended for the next lesson. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing, and the result are very focused segments. I think that later on as people go through the series that it will be helpful too, as they will be able to pinpoint exactly which technique or step that they are looking for additional information.
> 
> I enjoy doing these lessons, and as usual, once I get going on them, I get quite involved. It seems that there are so many little details that I remember while actually sawing that I want to mention. Sometimes I feel that I may be getting a bit too technical, but for the most part I try to keep things light and explain things in a way which even the newest sawyer will understand. I wonder if this is boring to those who have some experience, but I have heard back so far from newbies and veterans alike that they are learning. So that is good.
> 
> I felt a bit more comfortable doing the video this time. Although I felt that it was a bit dark, you could really see what was going on at the blade, which was the point. I had someone ask me to have the camera focused closer so everyone could really see what I was doing and when I did that, I found that the saw light was a bit bright and I was afraid that things would be washed out for the camera, so I didn't use it. You could see the focused area much better, I felt and the important thing was you could see the blade on the line quite clearly. The only trouble that I had with that was that my old eyes aren't what they used to be and I couldn't see the line to follow. I went off a little bit and I didn't even notice until it was too late. I don't think it was bad enough to warrant a reshoot though. After all, I never said my own cutting was perfect every time. If I aimed for perfection on all of these videos, you would probably never see one finished.
> 
> I am trying to relax and not think about the camera or that I am filming as I cut. I think the worse part of shooting them for me is the beginning when I have to talk. It honestly took about four tries to get to the point of cutting, with me stumbling over my words and forgetting what I would say. That is so unlike me and I thought to myself that I must be going crazy. After the fourth flub, I took a breath and just pretended like I was talking to a friend and things went better. Once I am cutting, things are fine. You would think that would be the difficult part to do in front of the camera.
> 
> I believe the more I do these videos, the better I will feel about them. This entire teaching experience is good for me and stretches me into areas that I haven't tried before. I also need to finish the video series of painting my little snowman that I began last fall. I have had a couple of people ask me if I was going to continue with that series and I think I should.
> 
> The other day I submitted the little hat ornaments to the painting company for the possibility of them distributing them as they are the skating pond. I knew that I was late for this year, but I wanted them to see them anyway just to get some feedback and see if I was on the right track. I received word that they indeed liked them and will keep them in mind for next years' autumn items. It may sound like it is a long way off, but they begin to present their autumn things in May and they being to compile the projects for that in February. So I am not that far off and actually ahead of the game. I have other fall designs too that I am in the process of making that would be a good fit for their company, so that is a great opportunity.
> 
> The best thing about working with them too is that they are very in tune with designers. There are no restrictions on these projects that I submit to them. I can put them on my own site to sell, or even sell to other wholesalers if I wish (I don't have any at this point) and they don't mind. I can keep all of my information on the pattern packets too, which will mean that customers who like these items will be able to go to my site and see more. They also order a quantity and I get paid 30 days after the items are delivered. No waiting and no wondering if they are selling what they say they do. When they run out, they will reorder or not. No guessing games. I like that and so far it has been a wonderful experience to work with them. It gives me hope that if I work on this branch of my business then I will be OK.
> 
> I like the thought of offering the kits too, as it is a nice change of me to do some woodworking and not really have to think too much. As I said earlier, if things get too busy, I have other options of having others cut for me or even having things laser cut. There is a lot of hope here that all will work out.
> 
> Finally today, I wanted to show you all the pen that my partner Keith made for me. I have been somewhat of a pen collector for over 20 years now. I have always loved nice writing instruments and when I lived in the US I used to order from a company called Levenger. I never had a large quantity of pens, and in reality have only about seven or eight, but I used to make calligraphy hang tags when I designed and created the mohair collectible teddy bears that I sold. One year I even did my Christmas cards all in calligraphy. It took forever, but it was fun.
> 
> In any case, I always loved fountain pens. There is just something about writing with them that is an art form in itself. Keith has really excelled quickly in making his pens and he made me this incredible one and gave it to me yesterday. Here are some pictures of it:
> 
> First the nib:
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The body is made from a blank called 'burls and swirls'. It feels and looks like marble and is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The other side:
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I don't know what the materials are yet. I will add the descriptions to the pictures in my Picasa album as soon as I talk to him and ask him. I know that he only uses the high quality kits now and that it will last a life time.
> 
> It is by far the most beautiful pen I have ever owned. I had a couple of Waterman pens that were not the most expensive, but they weren't what I could call 'cheap' either (around $100.) The Watermans' have mostly plastic parts and even the body of the pen feels like plastic. It is OK, but no where nearly as nicely made as this one. The polish that Keith put on this puts the other one to shame and it feels balanced and weighted just perfectly. It is also a joy to write with, as the nib is made of iridium and writes like silk. I know I will cherish it forever.
> 
> So all is well and good today. It is still dark as I write, as it is raining quite persistently. I plan to draw for most of the day on the new plans that I am working on. I am not trying to be secretive about them, but I am waiting until I have several done to announce what they are. I want to be sure to be the first one to present them, as they are a simple idea that I can't believe hasn't been developed yet and once it is out, I am sure others will follow. I want to have them first.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday planned. Summer is in full swing and there is so much for everyone to do. If it were nice, I would be contemplating a road trip, but it is supposed to rain all weekend. That's OK though, it will keep me working. I still plan to take a day or two in the next couple of weeks to get away, but I want the sun to be shining so we can have a good time. I am patient.
> 
> Have a great day and I hope you get a chance to look in on the class.


LOL David!!! That is sweet! She would have to fight me for this one though! I wouldn't let it go without putting up a good battle! (I am a lot tougher than I look!)

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Scroll Saw Lesson is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday I spent much of my working day getting things ready for the next lesson on the scroll saw class. So far, it seems that I start out with a broader subject for the lesson and then by the time I am done explaining details and posting pictures, it seems like it is getting too long and I pare it down a bit, saving the rest of what I had intended for the next lesson. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing, and the result are very focused segments. I think that later on as people go through the series that it will be helpful too, as they will be able to pinpoint exactly which technique or step that they are looking for additional information.
> 
> I enjoy doing these lessons, and as usual, once I get going on them, I get quite involved. It seems that there are so many little details that I remember while actually sawing that I want to mention. Sometimes I feel that I may be getting a bit too technical, but for the most part I try to keep things light and explain things in a way which even the newest sawyer will understand. I wonder if this is boring to those who have some experience, but I have heard back so far from newbies and veterans alike that they are learning. So that is good.
> 
> I felt a bit more comfortable doing the video this time. Although I felt that it was a bit dark, you could really see what was going on at the blade, which was the point. I had someone ask me to have the camera focused closer so everyone could really see what I was doing and when I did that, I found that the saw light was a bit bright and I was afraid that things would be washed out for the camera, so I didn't use it. You could see the focused area much better, I felt and the important thing was you could see the blade on the line quite clearly. The only trouble that I had with that was that my old eyes aren't what they used to be and I couldn't see the line to follow. I went off a little bit and I didn't even notice until it was too late. I don't think it was bad enough to warrant a reshoot though. After all, I never said my own cutting was perfect every time. If I aimed for perfection on all of these videos, you would probably never see one finished.
> 
> I am trying to relax and not think about the camera or that I am filming as I cut. I think the worse part of shooting them for me is the beginning when I have to talk. It honestly took about four tries to get to the point of cutting, with me stumbling over my words and forgetting what I would say. That is so unlike me and I thought to myself that I must be going crazy. After the fourth flub, I took a breath and just pretended like I was talking to a friend and things went better. Once I am cutting, things are fine. You would think that would be the difficult part to do in front of the camera.
> 
> I believe the more I do these videos, the better I will feel about them. This entire teaching experience is good for me and stretches me into areas that I haven't tried before. I also need to finish the video series of painting my little snowman that I began last fall. I have had a couple of people ask me if I was going to continue with that series and I think I should.
> 
> The other day I submitted the little hat ornaments to the painting company for the possibility of them distributing them as they are the skating pond. I knew that I was late for this year, but I wanted them to see them anyway just to get some feedback and see if I was on the right track. I received word that they indeed liked them and will keep them in mind for next years' autumn items. It may sound like it is a long way off, but they begin to present their autumn things in May and they being to compile the projects for that in February. So I am not that far off and actually ahead of the game. I have other fall designs too that I am in the process of making that would be a good fit for their company, so that is a great opportunity.
> 
> The best thing about working with them too is that they are very in tune with designers. There are no restrictions on these projects that I submit to them. I can put them on my own site to sell, or even sell to other wholesalers if I wish (I don't have any at this point) and they don't mind. I can keep all of my information on the pattern packets too, which will mean that customers who like these items will be able to go to my site and see more. They also order a quantity and I get paid 30 days after the items are delivered. No waiting and no wondering if they are selling what they say they do. When they run out, they will reorder or not. No guessing games. I like that and so far it has been a wonderful experience to work with them. It gives me hope that if I work on this branch of my business then I will be OK.
> 
> I like the thought of offering the kits too, as it is a nice change of me to do some woodworking and not really have to think too much. As I said earlier, if things get too busy, I have other options of having others cut for me or even having things laser cut. There is a lot of hope here that all will work out.
> 
> Finally today, I wanted to show you all the pen that my partner Keith made for me. I have been somewhat of a pen collector for over 20 years now. I have always loved nice writing instruments and when I lived in the US I used to order from a company called Levenger. I never had a large quantity of pens, and in reality have only about seven or eight, but I used to make calligraphy hang tags when I designed and created the mohair collectible teddy bears that I sold. One year I even did my Christmas cards all in calligraphy. It took forever, but it was fun.
> 
> In any case, I always loved fountain pens. There is just something about writing with them that is an art form in itself. Keith has really excelled quickly in making his pens and he made me this incredible one and gave it to me yesterday. Here are some pictures of it:
> 
> First the nib:
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The body is made from a blank called 'burls and swirls'. It feels and looks like marble and is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The other side:
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I don't know what the materials are yet. I will add the descriptions to the pictures in my Picasa album as soon as I talk to him and ask him. I know that he only uses the high quality kits now and that it will last a life time.
> 
> It is by far the most beautiful pen I have ever owned. I had a couple of Waterman pens that were not the most expensive, but they weren't what I could call 'cheap' either (around $100.) The Watermans' have mostly plastic parts and even the body of the pen feels like plastic. It is OK, but no where nearly as nicely made as this one. The polish that Keith put on this puts the other one to shame and it feels balanced and weighted just perfectly. It is also a joy to write with, as the nib is made of iridium and writes like silk. I know I will cherish it forever.
> 
> So all is well and good today. It is still dark as I write, as it is raining quite persistently. I plan to draw for most of the day on the new plans that I am working on. I am not trying to be secretive about them, but I am waiting until I have several done to announce what they are. I want to be sure to be the first one to present them, as they are a simple idea that I can't believe hasn't been developed yet and once it is out, I am sure others will follow. I want to have them first.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday planned. Summer is in full swing and there is so much for everyone to do. If it were nice, I would be contemplating a road trip, but it is supposed to rain all weekend. That's OK though, it will keep me working. I still plan to take a day or two in the next couple of weeks to get away, but I want the sun to be shining so we can have a good time. I am patient.
> 
> Have a great day and I hope you get a chance to look in on the class.


Keith's pens are a beauty to behold. Lucky you, Sheila. You deserve it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Scroll Saw Lesson is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday I spent much of my working day getting things ready for the next lesson on the scroll saw class. So far, it seems that I start out with a broader subject for the lesson and then by the time I am done explaining details and posting pictures, it seems like it is getting too long and I pare it down a bit, saving the rest of what I had intended for the next lesson. I don't necessarily think that this is a bad thing, and the result are very focused segments. I think that later on as people go through the series that it will be helpful too, as they will be able to pinpoint exactly which technique or step that they are looking for additional information.
> 
> I enjoy doing these lessons, and as usual, once I get going on them, I get quite involved. It seems that there are so many little details that I remember while actually sawing that I want to mention. Sometimes I feel that I may be getting a bit too technical, but for the most part I try to keep things light and explain things in a way which even the newest sawyer will understand. I wonder if this is boring to those who have some experience, but I have heard back so far from newbies and veterans alike that they are learning. So that is good.
> 
> I felt a bit more comfortable doing the video this time. Although I felt that it was a bit dark, you could really see what was going on at the blade, which was the point. I had someone ask me to have the camera focused closer so everyone could really see what I was doing and when I did that, I found that the saw light was a bit bright and I was afraid that things would be washed out for the camera, so I didn't use it. You could see the focused area much better, I felt and the important thing was you could see the blade on the line quite clearly. The only trouble that I had with that was that my old eyes aren't what they used to be and I couldn't see the line to follow. I went off a little bit and I didn't even notice until it was too late. I don't think it was bad enough to warrant a reshoot though. After all, I never said my own cutting was perfect every time. If I aimed for perfection on all of these videos, you would probably never see one finished.
> 
> I am trying to relax and not think about the camera or that I am filming as I cut. I think the worse part of shooting them for me is the beginning when I have to talk. It honestly took about four tries to get to the point of cutting, with me stumbling over my words and forgetting what I would say. That is so unlike me and I thought to myself that I must be going crazy. After the fourth flub, I took a breath and just pretended like I was talking to a friend and things went better. Once I am cutting, things are fine. You would think that would be the difficult part to do in front of the camera.
> 
> I believe the more I do these videos, the better I will feel about them. This entire teaching experience is good for me and stretches me into areas that I haven't tried before. I also need to finish the video series of painting my little snowman that I began last fall. I have had a couple of people ask me if I was going to continue with that series and I think I should.
> 
> The other day I submitted the little hat ornaments to the painting company for the possibility of them distributing them as they are the skating pond. I knew that I was late for this year, but I wanted them to see them anyway just to get some feedback and see if I was on the right track. I received word that they indeed liked them and will keep them in mind for next years' autumn items. It may sound like it is a long way off, but they begin to present their autumn things in May and they being to compile the projects for that in February. So I am not that far off and actually ahead of the game. I have other fall designs too that I am in the process of making that would be a good fit for their company, so that is a great opportunity.
> 
> The best thing about working with them too is that they are very in tune with designers. There are no restrictions on these projects that I submit to them. I can put them on my own site to sell, or even sell to other wholesalers if I wish (I don't have any at this point) and they don't mind. I can keep all of my information on the pattern packets too, which will mean that customers who like these items will be able to go to my site and see more. They also order a quantity and I get paid 30 days after the items are delivered. No waiting and no wondering if they are selling what they say they do. When they run out, they will reorder or not. No guessing games. I like that and so far it has been a wonderful experience to work with them. It gives me hope that if I work on this branch of my business then I will be OK.
> 
> I like the thought of offering the kits too, as it is a nice change of me to do some woodworking and not really have to think too much. As I said earlier, if things get too busy, I have other options of having others cut for me or even having things laser cut. There is a lot of hope here that all will work out.
> 
> Finally today, I wanted to show you all the pen that my partner Keith made for me. I have been somewhat of a pen collector for over 20 years now. I have always loved nice writing instruments and when I lived in the US I used to order from a company called Levenger. I never had a large quantity of pens, and in reality have only about seven or eight, but I used to make calligraphy hang tags when I designed and created the mohair collectible teddy bears that I sold. One year I even did my Christmas cards all in calligraphy. It took forever, but it was fun.
> 
> In any case, I always loved fountain pens. There is just something about writing with them that is an art form in itself. Keith has really excelled quickly in making his pens and he made me this incredible one and gave it to me yesterday. Here are some pictures of it:
> 
> First the nib:
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The body is made from a blank called 'burls and swirls'. It feels and looks like marble and is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> The other side:
> 
> 
> From My Beautiful Fountain Pen from Keith
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I don't know what the materials are yet. I will add the descriptions to the pictures in my Picasa album as soon as I talk to him and ask him. I know that he only uses the high quality kits now and that it will last a life time.
> 
> It is by far the most beautiful pen I have ever owned. I had a couple of Waterman pens that were not the most expensive, but they weren't what I could call 'cheap' either (around $100.) The Watermans' have mostly plastic parts and even the body of the pen feels like plastic. It is OK, but no where nearly as nicely made as this one. The polish that Keith put on this puts the other one to shame and it feels balanced and weighted just perfectly. It is also a joy to write with, as the nib is made of iridium and writes like silk. I know I will cherish it forever.
> 
> So all is well and good today. It is still dark as I write, as it is raining quite persistently. I plan to draw for most of the day on the new plans that I am working on. I am not trying to be secretive about them, but I am waiting until I have several done to announce what they are. I want to be sure to be the first one to present them, as they are a simple idea that I can't believe hasn't been developed yet and once it is out, I am sure others will follow. I want to have them first.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday planned. Summer is in full swing and there is so much for everyone to do. If it were nice, I would be contemplating a road trip, but it is supposed to rain all weekend. That's OK though, it will keep me working. I still plan to take a day or two in the next couple of weeks to get away, but I want the sun to be shining so we can have a good time. I am patient.
> 
> Have a great day and I hope you get a chance to look in on the class.


congrat´s with your new pen Sheila 
but don´t start to use it for the dayly update to us 
the postman is toooooo slow with with 30k+ letters …. 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*All is Quiet*

Sometimes when I am the busiest at the drawing board, it seems that I have little to write about. After all, you all probably don't want to read about every line that I draw. Although this may seem like a bad thing, in reality it is good. It means that I am focusing and getting the job done.

The majority of the day yesterday was spent drawing. In between sessions, I caught up with my friend Jeannie with a phone conversation. She is heading out today to Richland Center, Wisconsin for a scroll saw show next weekend. She will be selling some of my patterns there, as well as teaching a painting class. We left many of the supplies there for her to use in her teaching. Part of me wishes I were going, but there is another part of me that is happy to be here. I am ready to sit down for several days and get some drawing done so I can have some new things up on the site by next weekend.

We are contemplating whether or not to go to the New York show next year. If we do, we will not be making it a three week adventure like we did this year. It was a lot and it took a while to get back to normal after leaving home for so long. If we do go, it will probably be for no longer than a week, and I will see if I could squeeze some teaching and classes into the mix there to help with the expenses.

It would be interesting to do the show without the responsibilities of lecturing and being able to stay at my own table for the day. Although I was greatly honored and had a nice time talking, I would love to be able to stay at the table and talk to people one on one. I feel that I missed that a bit having to be in other places, and I would like to see what doing the show will be like without those pressures. I suppose that a lot of water will go under the bridge before I have to make any decisions there.

I heard a noise in the rear end of the car yesterday and I need to get it looked after. I don't really want to drive it without getting it checked. Ever since they opened up that rear axle it just doesn't seem right. There is nothing leaking from it, and the noise is slight, but it is surely an indication that something else is going on and I don't want to ignore it. So much for a road trip until I know what is up.

So all is quiet and good. It seems that way all around. The forums I participate in are quieter than usual it seems. Even here on LJ's. I think that the severe heat that is hitting most people is really affecting everyone. I cant complain here. It is comfortable and nice again today. The humidity from a couple of weeks ago is gone and we have had some rain, but nothing that would even qualify as a storm.

I hope you are all coping with the heat well. In another month we will see summer winding down and relief will be on its way. It seems particularly brutal for many in the States this year however, and I hope it gets better for them soon. I am very happy that I am up north here.

Have a good and productive (or not) Sunday.


----------



## Trev_Batstone

scrollgirl said:


> *All is Quiet*
> 
> Sometimes when I am the busiest at the drawing board, it seems that I have little to write about. After all, you all probably don't want to read about every line that I draw. Although this may seem like a bad thing, in reality it is good. It means that I am focusing and getting the job done.
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent drawing. In between sessions, I caught up with my friend Jeannie with a phone conversation. She is heading out today to Richland Center, Wisconsin for a scroll saw show next weekend. She will be selling some of my patterns there, as well as teaching a painting class. We left many of the supplies there for her to use in her teaching. Part of me wishes I were going, but there is another part of me that is happy to be here. I am ready to sit down for several days and get some drawing done so I can have some new things up on the site by next weekend.
> 
> We are contemplating whether or not to go to the New York show next year. If we do, we will not be making it a three week adventure like we did this year. It was a lot and it took a while to get back to normal after leaving home for so long. If we do go, it will probably be for no longer than a week, and I will see if I could squeeze some teaching and classes into the mix there to help with the expenses.
> 
> It would be interesting to do the show without the responsibilities of lecturing and being able to stay at my own table for the day. Although I was greatly honored and had a nice time talking, I would love to be able to stay at the table and talk to people one on one. I feel that I missed that a bit having to be in other places, and I would like to see what doing the show will be like without those pressures. I suppose that a lot of water will go under the bridge before I have to make any decisions there.
> 
> I heard a noise in the rear end of the car yesterday and I need to get it looked after. I don't really want to drive it without getting it checked. Ever since they opened up that rear axle it just doesn't seem right. There is nothing leaking from it, and the noise is slight, but it is surely an indication that something else is going on and I don't want to ignore it. So much for a road trip until I know what is up.
> 
> So all is quiet and good. It seems that way all around. The forums I participate in are quieter than usual it seems. Even here on LJ's. I think that the severe heat that is hitting most people is really affecting everyone. I cant complain here. It is comfortable and nice again today. The humidity from a couple of weeks ago is gone and we have had some rain, but nothing that would even qualify as a storm.
> 
> I hope you are all coping with the heat well. In another month we will see summer winding down and relief will be on its way. It seems particularly brutal for many in the States this year however, and I hope it gets better for them soon. I am very happy that I am up north here.
> 
> Have a good and productive (or not) Sunday.


Hello Sheila, I am a 'newbie' scroller of about 8 months now, and just joined LJ less than 48 hours ago, but I just wanted to say how much I enjoy your tutorials.. I've watched a couple of your recent lessons, but haven't had time to look for the others yet, but I will. I retired last year and didn't even know what a scroll saw was at that time, but I bought my saw last December and love scrolling. I've done a couple of intarsia projects as well and I enjoy that kind of work and the satisfaction you get from the finished product. Anyway, I won't ramble on, because I know you're a busy woman, keep up the good work and the patterns.
Regards,
Trev Batstone


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *All is Quiet*
> 
> Sometimes when I am the busiest at the drawing board, it seems that I have little to write about. After all, you all probably don't want to read about every line that I draw. Although this may seem like a bad thing, in reality it is good. It means that I am focusing and getting the job done.
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent drawing. In between sessions, I caught up with my friend Jeannie with a phone conversation. She is heading out today to Richland Center, Wisconsin for a scroll saw show next weekend. She will be selling some of my patterns there, as well as teaching a painting class. We left many of the supplies there for her to use in her teaching. Part of me wishes I were going, but there is another part of me that is happy to be here. I am ready to sit down for several days and get some drawing done so I can have some new things up on the site by next weekend.
> 
> We are contemplating whether or not to go to the New York show next year. If we do, we will not be making it a three week adventure like we did this year. It was a lot and it took a while to get back to normal after leaving home for so long. If we do go, it will probably be for no longer than a week, and I will see if I could squeeze some teaching and classes into the mix there to help with the expenses.
> 
> It would be interesting to do the show without the responsibilities of lecturing and being able to stay at my own table for the day. Although I was greatly honored and had a nice time talking, I would love to be able to stay at the table and talk to people one on one. I feel that I missed that a bit having to be in other places, and I would like to see what doing the show will be like without those pressures. I suppose that a lot of water will go under the bridge before I have to make any decisions there.
> 
> I heard a noise in the rear end of the car yesterday and I need to get it looked after. I don't really want to drive it without getting it checked. Ever since they opened up that rear axle it just doesn't seem right. There is nothing leaking from it, and the noise is slight, but it is surely an indication that something else is going on and I don't want to ignore it. So much for a road trip until I know what is up.
> 
> So all is quiet and good. It seems that way all around. The forums I participate in are quieter than usual it seems. Even here on LJ's. I think that the severe heat that is hitting most people is really affecting everyone. I cant complain here. It is comfortable and nice again today. The humidity from a couple of weeks ago is gone and we have had some rain, but nothing that would even qualify as a storm.
> 
> I hope you are all coping with the heat well. In another month we will see summer winding down and relief will be on its way. It seems particularly brutal for many in the States this year however, and I hope it gets better for them soon. I am very happy that I am up north here.
> 
> Have a good and productive (or not) Sunday.


Hi Sheila, we are looking forward to your new patterns! And we are enjoying your on line class. Kathie is looking for her own scroll saw to do her own cutting. Meeting you helped to create a new scroller.

www.thescrollerandtoler.com


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *All is Quiet*
> 
> Sometimes when I am the busiest at the drawing board, it seems that I have little to write about. After all, you all probably don't want to read about every line that I draw. Although this may seem like a bad thing, in reality it is good. It means that I am focusing and getting the job done.
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent drawing. In between sessions, I caught up with my friend Jeannie with a phone conversation. She is heading out today to Richland Center, Wisconsin for a scroll saw show next weekend. She will be selling some of my patterns there, as well as teaching a painting class. We left many of the supplies there for her to use in her teaching. Part of me wishes I were going, but there is another part of me that is happy to be here. I am ready to sit down for several days and get some drawing done so I can have some new things up on the site by next weekend.
> 
> We are contemplating whether or not to go to the New York show next year. If we do, we will not be making it a three week adventure like we did this year. It was a lot and it took a while to get back to normal after leaving home for so long. If we do go, it will probably be for no longer than a week, and I will see if I could squeeze some teaching and classes into the mix there to help with the expenses.
> 
> It would be interesting to do the show without the responsibilities of lecturing and being able to stay at my own table for the day. Although I was greatly honored and had a nice time talking, I would love to be able to stay at the table and talk to people one on one. I feel that I missed that a bit having to be in other places, and I would like to see what doing the show will be like without those pressures. I suppose that a lot of water will go under the bridge before I have to make any decisions there.
> 
> I heard a noise in the rear end of the car yesterday and I need to get it looked after. I don't really want to drive it without getting it checked. Ever since they opened up that rear axle it just doesn't seem right. There is nothing leaking from it, and the noise is slight, but it is surely an indication that something else is going on and I don't want to ignore it. So much for a road trip until I know what is up.
> 
> So all is quiet and good. It seems that way all around. The forums I participate in are quieter than usual it seems. Even here on LJ's. I think that the severe heat that is hitting most people is really affecting everyone. I cant complain here. It is comfortable and nice again today. The humidity from a couple of weeks ago is gone and we have had some rain, but nothing that would even qualify as a storm.
> 
> I hope you are all coping with the heat well. In another month we will see summer winding down and relief will be on its way. It seems particularly brutal for many in the States this year however, and I hope it gets better for them soon. I am very happy that I am up north here.
> 
> Have a good and productive (or not) Sunday.


hey there SHEILA..IM NOT QUITE OR STILL…....IM JUMPING UP AND DOWN …IM YELLING YIIPPEEEE YA WHOOOOOOOOO…..WINTER IS COMING IM HAPPY HOW ABOUT YOU….......LOL,,ok shhush…all the jocks are taking there summer naps…...i just built a big bird lodge..and im inside the back room facing the shade taking a nap…got my head poking out…smiling at all the people who go by..i just yell booo and make them jump…...lol….all is going good here…a nice quite sunday…..i do think im going to take a nap…could i barrow pancakes to pet and nap with…thanks..bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All is Quiet*
> 
> Sometimes when I am the busiest at the drawing board, it seems that I have little to write about. After all, you all probably don't want to read about every line that I draw. Although this may seem like a bad thing, in reality it is good. It means that I am focusing and getting the job done.
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent drawing. In between sessions, I caught up with my friend Jeannie with a phone conversation. She is heading out today to Richland Center, Wisconsin for a scroll saw show next weekend. She will be selling some of my patterns there, as well as teaching a painting class. We left many of the supplies there for her to use in her teaching. Part of me wishes I were going, but there is another part of me that is happy to be here. I am ready to sit down for several days and get some drawing done so I can have some new things up on the site by next weekend.
> 
> We are contemplating whether or not to go to the New York show next year. If we do, we will not be making it a three week adventure like we did this year. It was a lot and it took a while to get back to normal after leaving home for so long. If we do go, it will probably be for no longer than a week, and I will see if I could squeeze some teaching and classes into the mix there to help with the expenses.
> 
> It would be interesting to do the show without the responsibilities of lecturing and being able to stay at my own table for the day. Although I was greatly honored and had a nice time talking, I would love to be able to stay at the table and talk to people one on one. I feel that I missed that a bit having to be in other places, and I would like to see what doing the show will be like without those pressures. I suppose that a lot of water will go under the bridge before I have to make any decisions there.
> 
> I heard a noise in the rear end of the car yesterday and I need to get it looked after. I don't really want to drive it without getting it checked. Ever since they opened up that rear axle it just doesn't seem right. There is nothing leaking from it, and the noise is slight, but it is surely an indication that something else is going on and I don't want to ignore it. So much for a road trip until I know what is up.
> 
> So all is quiet and good. It seems that way all around. The forums I participate in are quieter than usual it seems. Even here on LJ's. I think that the severe heat that is hitting most people is really affecting everyone. I cant complain here. It is comfortable and nice again today. The humidity from a couple of weeks ago is gone and we have had some rain, but nothing that would even qualify as a storm.
> 
> I hope you are all coping with the heat well. In another month we will see summer winding down and relief will be on its way. It seems particularly brutal for many in the States this year however, and I hope it gets better for them soon. I am very happy that I am up north here.
> 
> Have a good and productive (or not) Sunday.


Hi, Trev! Welcome to Lumberjocks! Thank you for joining our little group! You will love it here and find that there are many people who really enjoy sharing what they know about woodworking with each other. I have met people from all over the world and it seems as if it they live right next door sometimes! I am glad you like the class. We are kind of just getting started so there will be plenty of time to catch up.

Rick - I probably will be working on the patterns for the rest of this week. They are simple and I think they will come in handy for many. We are going to try to update the site by the end of next week and hopefully I will have them ready by then. I really enjoyed meeting you and Kathie too. If I come back next year, I will have more time to talk to people and it won't be as hectic.

And Bob - You know I am a sucker for winter!!! I have already noticed it is darker in the morning when I get up and it will only be a matter of time until I will be sipping my coffee in the morning with a nice scented candle and my trusty Pancakes curled up at my arm while I am writing my blog and seeing the sun come up as write. I can't wait. Those cool mornings are my favorite time of the year!

I LOVE your bird lodge! It is so cool and fun! What a work of art! I love my jewelry box you made me too and I think of you every day when I use it. You are a wonderful friend and I really am happy to have gotten to know you. But NO, you can't take my "P-Unit" (Pancake's nickname) I would miss him terribly. And besides - he is wild and sometimes naughty and may be a bad influence on your darling pup.  I hope you had a great day too! 

Thanks all for the comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*After all, what are Sunday's For Anyway?*

I can honestly say that I didn't do much regarding the business yesterday. It isn't very often that I can claim that. It always seems that even if I spend the day painting or doing something like that it is still related to the business. I suppose it was just time for some time off.

It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun was shining from the time it peeked over the horizon until it set into the ocean. The day was nearly cloudless, with only a few wisps here and there floating by in the distant sky. It was warm, but neither humid or uncomfortable, as there was a light and gentle breeze that was strong enough to keep the air moving.

Normally on days like this, I would be thinking about taking off and doing a road trip. The day would have been perfect to be riding along the shore in the mustang with the top down. Or exploring the back roads along the many hundreds of small lakes in our area, or even going to Keji, or the south shore. I had filled the car the other day so it would be ready for such a trip.

But on Saturday, we were heading to the grocery store and could hear a faint noise coming from the rear axle. It is difficult to define, and didn't sound too serious, but it shouldn't be there and we wound up turning around and taking the other car just to be safe. I would rather err on the side of caution and have it checked out before any major damage would be done. I plan to take it in first thing this morning to see if it can be looked after.

So I was restless yesterday. I don't really mind not driving during the cold winter, but it is on these warm summer days that I realize how much I like it. I found myself feeling quite unsettled, and for the first time in a long time, I didn't really feel like working at the computer.

I spent my time and energy well though. I wound up cleaning the entire house, including doing five loads of laundry. I washed everything in sight with the exception of the cats, and cleaned and organized it all. I even made a pie (I am not the greatest pie maker, but this one came out decent.) I also spent a couple of hours washing and waxing the car, as well as cleaning the interior and making it look its best. Even though it is sick, it doesn't have to look bad. It looks pretty decent for its age. I can't believe that I have had it over seven years already. It has its little nicks and battle scars, but overall it is holding up well. I hope to keep it another 20 years.

All in all it was a very productive day. Even though I didn't get much done for the business, the day off did me good. I woke up this morning to a tidy environment and feel good having taken the day off. Last week was rather stressful and reading about the economy and the perils that many are facing was taxing on me. Not only for my own business, but for the plight of others who are and will suffer because of this financial crisis that the US is facing. I know I don't discuss things like that much here (nor do I really want to) but I do read and the world issues do weigh heavily on me at times.

I feel good today and ready to move ahead. It is a new week and a new month and I have lots of good ideas that I need to work on for patterns for the upcoming season. I notice that it stays darker a little bit longer each morning and I know that soon autumn will be upon us and we will be winding down the year. There is so much that I want to do before then.

I hope you all have a good day and week. I look forward to it being a good and productive one.

Happy Monday!


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *After all, what are Sunday's For Anyway?*
> 
> I can honestly say that I didn't do much regarding the business yesterday. It isn't very often that I can claim that. It always seems that even if I spend the day painting or doing something like that it is still related to the business. I suppose it was just time for some time off.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun was shining from the time it peeked over the horizon until it set into the ocean. The day was nearly cloudless, with only a few wisps here and there floating by in the distant sky. It was warm, but neither humid or uncomfortable, as there was a light and gentle breeze that was strong enough to keep the air moving.
> 
> Normally on days like this, I would be thinking about taking off and doing a road trip. The day would have been perfect to be riding along the shore in the mustang with the top down. Or exploring the back roads along the many hundreds of small lakes in our area, or even going to Keji, or the south shore. I had filled the car the other day so it would be ready for such a trip.
> 
> But on Saturday, we were heading to the grocery store and could hear a faint noise coming from the rear axle. It is difficult to define, and didn't sound too serious, but it shouldn't be there and we wound up turning around and taking the other car just to be safe. I would rather err on the side of caution and have it checked out before any major damage would be done. I plan to take it in first thing this morning to see if it can be looked after.
> 
> So I was restless yesterday. I don't really mind not driving during the cold winter, but it is on these warm summer days that I realize how much I like it. I found myself feeling quite unsettled, and for the first time in a long time, I didn't really feel like working at the computer.
> 
> I spent my time and energy well though. I wound up cleaning the entire house, including doing five loads of laundry. I washed everything in sight with the exception of the cats, and cleaned and organized it all. I even made a pie (I am not the greatest pie maker, but this one came out decent.) I also spent a couple of hours washing and waxing the car, as well as cleaning the interior and making it look its best. Even though it is sick, it doesn't have to look bad. It looks pretty decent for its age. I can't believe that I have had it over seven years already. It has its little nicks and battle scars, but overall it is holding up well. I hope to keep it another 20 years.
> 
> All in all it was a very productive day. Even though I didn't get much done for the business, the day off did me good. I woke up this morning to a tidy environment and feel good having taken the day off. Last week was rather stressful and reading about the economy and the perils that many are facing was taxing on me. Not only for my own business, but for the plight of others who are and will suffer because of this financial crisis that the US is facing. I know I don't discuss things like that much here (nor do I really want to) but I do read and the world issues do weigh heavily on me at times.
> 
> I feel good today and ready to move ahead. It is a new week and a new month and I have lots of good ideas that I need to work on for patterns for the upcoming season. I notice that it stays darker a little bit longer each morning and I know that soon autumn will be upon us and we will be winding down the year. There is so much that I want to do before then.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day and week. I look forward to it being a good and productive one.
> 
> Happy Monday!


5 loads of laundry… i would have to go next door to the neighbours and borrow some clothes in order to wash that many 8) 
its good to have a change every now and then, clears the mind and helps keep things sweet, and then i feel your ready to continue on..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *After all, what are Sunday's For Anyway?*
> 
> I can honestly say that I didn't do much regarding the business yesterday. It isn't very often that I can claim that. It always seems that even if I spend the day painting or doing something like that it is still related to the business. I suppose it was just time for some time off.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun was shining from the time it peeked over the horizon until it set into the ocean. The day was nearly cloudless, with only a few wisps here and there floating by in the distant sky. It was warm, but neither humid or uncomfortable, as there was a light and gentle breeze that was strong enough to keep the air moving.
> 
> Normally on days like this, I would be thinking about taking off and doing a road trip. The day would have been perfect to be riding along the shore in the mustang with the top down. Or exploring the back roads along the many hundreds of small lakes in our area, or even going to Keji, or the south shore. I had filled the car the other day so it would be ready for such a trip.
> 
> But on Saturday, we were heading to the grocery store and could hear a faint noise coming from the rear axle. It is difficult to define, and didn't sound too serious, but it shouldn't be there and we wound up turning around and taking the other car just to be safe. I would rather err on the side of caution and have it checked out before any major damage would be done. I plan to take it in first thing this morning to see if it can be looked after.
> 
> So I was restless yesterday. I don't really mind not driving during the cold winter, but it is on these warm summer days that I realize how much I like it. I found myself feeling quite unsettled, and for the first time in a long time, I didn't really feel like working at the computer.
> 
> I spent my time and energy well though. I wound up cleaning the entire house, including doing five loads of laundry. I washed everything in sight with the exception of the cats, and cleaned and organized it all. I even made a pie (I am not the greatest pie maker, but this one came out decent.) I also spent a couple of hours washing and waxing the car, as well as cleaning the interior and making it look its best. Even though it is sick, it doesn't have to look bad. It looks pretty decent for its age. I can't believe that I have had it over seven years already. It has its little nicks and battle scars, but overall it is holding up well. I hope to keep it another 20 years.
> 
> All in all it was a very productive day. Even though I didn't get much done for the business, the day off did me good. I woke up this morning to a tidy environment and feel good having taken the day off. Last week was rather stressful and reading about the economy and the perils that many are facing was taxing on me. Not only for my own business, but for the plight of others who are and will suffer because of this financial crisis that the US is facing. I know I don't discuss things like that much here (nor do I really want to) but I do read and the world issues do weigh heavily on me at times.
> 
> I feel good today and ready to move ahead. It is a new week and a new month and I have lots of good ideas that I need to work on for patterns for the upcoming season. I notice that it stays darker a little bit longer each morning and I know that soon autumn will be upon us and we will be winding down the year. There is so much that I want to do before then.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day and week. I look forward to it being a good and productive one.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi, Steve! 
There was only so much because I decided to do all the bedding at once. It was such a nice day to have the sheets and stuff on the line I thought "why not?'. I don't have many a huge variety of clothes either and with summer, the clothes are much smaller too. 

I like to spend my money on wood and painting supplies! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*

First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.

I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.

We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.

We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.

The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.

We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.

The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.

While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.

The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.

It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.

His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.

Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.

He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it. 

He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.

We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.

Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.

I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day. Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.

For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.

The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.

With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.

Have a good one!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*
> 
> First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.
> 
> I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.
> 
> We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.
> 
> We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.
> 
> The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.
> 
> We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.
> 
> The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.
> 
> While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.
> 
> The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.
> 
> It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.
> 
> His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.
> 
> Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.
> 
> He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it.
> 
> He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.
> 
> We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.
> 
> Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.
> 
> I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day. Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.
> 
> For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.
> 
> The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.
> 
> Have a good one!


two thumbs up!!
Great blog - and very positive, not only for you two, but for artists in general.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*
> 
> First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.
> 
> I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.
> 
> We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.
> 
> We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.
> 
> The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.
> 
> We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.
> 
> The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.
> 
> While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.
> 
> The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.
> 
> It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.
> 
> His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.
> 
> Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.
> 
> He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it.
> 
> He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.
> 
> We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.
> 
> Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.
> 
> I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day. Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.
> 
> For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.
> 
> The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.
> 
> Have a good one!


That is why I wanted to share, Debbie! I have lots more to tell, as there was a lot of good going on, and some other narrow thinking too (which we didn't let dampen our spirits!) The outcome couldn't be better though and I do think that there is hope for those out there who create things if they know they right places to look and are fortunate to meet the right people. Attitude means a lot and having confidence in yourself and your product is so important. 

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*
> 
> First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.
> 
> I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.
> 
> We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.
> 
> We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.
> 
> The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.
> 
> We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.
> 
> The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.
> 
> While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.
> 
> The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.
> 
> It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.
> 
> His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.
> 
> Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.
> 
> He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it.
> 
> He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.
> 
> We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.
> 
> Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.
> 
> I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day. Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.
> 
> For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.
> 
> The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.
> 
> Have a good one!


This all sounds very positive, Sheila. Which is as it should be. Keep us posted.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*
> 
> First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.
> 
> I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.
> 
> We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.
> 
> We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.
> 
> The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.
> 
> We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.
> 
> The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.
> 
> While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.
> 
> The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.
> 
> It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.
> 
> His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.
> 
> Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.
> 
> He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it.
> 
> He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.
> 
> We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.
> 
> Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.
> 
> I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day. Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.
> 
> For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.
> 
> The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.
> 
> Have a good one!


Martyn, I thought of you and your beautiful boxes while at those galleries. They would do really well there. Although I must admit that sometimes I didn't understand their concept of "art". Some of the most expensive paintings looked like they were done by a four year old child. 

It was really positive to see the reaction to the pens though. As soon as I showed them, their jaw dropped and we had their full attention. When I first mentioned it, he said he had pens. There were a couple of slim lines with practically no finish on them for about $40 retail and there were some long wood turned pens that were hollowed out and used "BIC" refills! They looked hideous. I think the owner knew that these were a different class altogether. In fact, while we were there, he cleared an entire shelf that was built into the wall with a light on it to display Keith's pens. They will definitely be seen.

Now we need to hope they will be purchased by customers. That will be the real victory.

Thanks for the support. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*
> 
> First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.
> 
> I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.
> 
> We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.
> 
> We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.
> 
> The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.
> 
> We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.
> 
> The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.
> 
> While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.
> 
> The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.
> 
> It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.
> 
> His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.
> 
> Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.
> 
> He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it.
> 
> He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.
> 
> We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.
> 
> Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.
> 
> I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day.  Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.
> 
> For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.
> 
> The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.
> 
> Have a good one!


Good for you, I am happy for both of you and I hope Keith's pens sell fast.(they should as the quality of the pens are fantastic) Nice that there are several tourist traps in the area to attract buyers. I wish you both the best of luck!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Really, Really, (really, really) Good Day!*
> 
> First of all, I am tardy today for a reason. We had some lightning and thunder in the early hours of the morning and the lights kept flickering We thought it would be best to shut down computers until things seem a bit quieter. (I still hear thunder as I write, but the rain is gentle and I had to do something!) Hopefully it will hold out so I can get some work done.
> 
> I actually had a good blog planned. I know it has been quiet of late, but yesterday was a day that was full of adventure and news and I wanted to share it with you. It was a very good day for us and we opened the door to several new viable businesses opportunities.
> 
> We started off taking the car to be looked at, but of course, it was quite all the way to the mechanics. It made me think and wonder if the noise wasn't just tire related or road related, as I am sometimes picky with it and would rather err on the side of caution. But I honestly heard nothing the entire way there. When we arrived there, the place was closed. Either he took the day off or perhaps he took the entire week for summer holiday. He is a one man shop and when he is closed, he is closed. So it came to decision time.
> 
> We had decided to take with Keith's pens and were planning a trip to Bear River, a small town near Digby and also to Annapolis Royal, a historic, touristy town about 30 minutes further to scout out shops and see how we would fare with his pens. He had about 30 of them and they were adding up and it was time to get out to market them.
> 
> The day was like Sunday - beautiful, warm and sunny and it was the perfect opportunity to take a ride and test the waters on that side of the province. After talking it over, we felt that we would take the chance on the mustang and try it out and be aware if we began to hear noises again. After all, even if the mechanic was there, it would be difficult to pinpiont the problem since it was no longer occuring. We had the phone with us and as it turned out in the end, everything was fine.
> 
> We had quite a long day but I am happy to say it went very well. Keith had his pens picked up by two higher end galleries, one which had paintings that were priced up to $4500 and the other which had many items priced over several hundred dollars.
> 
> The first gallery is in Bear River and is called Flight of Fancy. The link to it is here. We talked directly to Rob, the owner and wound up spending a couple of hours there. Rob is renown for his bird paintings on rocks and his place is listed in just about every guide book about Nova Scotia. Even though the store is only open until October, he wanted to give the pens a try when he saw the one Keith made for me. We went to the car and got the cases and on the spot he took a dozen of them to try. He took all the most expensive ones, too and the price didn't bother him a bit. Keith did leave them on consignment, but that was fine. Rob has been in business over 30 years and is honorable and stated that he does usually prefer to buy outright, but since it was late in the year, he would try them out and then if they sold he would buy outright for next season.
> 
> While we were there, there were many customers coming through and buying. It was definitely a busy place. Bear River had changed a lot since I used to go there for painting almost three years ago. There were several new stores open and it looked like it was very much on the upswing. For a while there it was really going through some difficult times and was almost to the point of being a ghost town. But the main street of buildings are once again developed into quaint shops and cafe's and it was promising. We will just have to see.
> 
> The other gallery that took about 15 of Keith's pens is called Bluefin Pottery. It is located in Digby on the main street which is just down the block from where I used to live. I used to casually know the owner there, and had talked to her several times when I did some selling of my fine art paintings at Annapolis Royal and I remembered that her shop had more artsy type of stuff. By the time we arrived there, (it was after 5pm because we we had other stops in between) as we walked up to the shop there was a tall gentleman just locking the door. He asked if he could help me and I said I was looking for the owner and I pulled out my pen Keith gave me to show him the kind of work Keith did and was selling and he was immediately interested. He reopened the store and invited us in.
> 
> It turned out he was a delightful and friendly man and he had purchased the shop from its previous owner about 2 years ago, just about when I moved from Digby. He was a pottery artist and he and his wife did very well there. There was a variety of things and local artwork available in his store, ranging from pottery to paintings to note cards and textiles. There were copper sculptures and other ornamental items and even though it had such a great variety, it was nicely laid out and not cluttered in the least. It was also a beautiful store.
> 
> His name was Hans and he was from Germany and actually was friends with Rob from Flight. He inquired about my accent and when I told him I was from Chicago, he told us that his wife was from a northern suburb of Chicago too. Small World.
> 
> Long story short, he absolutely loved everything and wanted to take all that Keith had. He said he was going to restrain though although he kept picking and picking and picking. He kept asking us "Am I taking too many?" and "Should I put some back?" and we both immediately told him no.
> 
> He really wanted my fountain pen, and I told him he absolutely positively could not have it.
> 
> He told Keith he loves fountain pens and Keith should make more for him. He said many of his friends love them too and they would be wonderful for them and they would be interested in them. It was a very positive experience.
> 
> We wound up staying there for over an hour talking with him and writing things down. It was nice of him considering that he was heading home for the day when we arrived, but he said his wife and child were on the road anyway and he really liked what he saw.
> 
> Digby is having their annual Scallop Days festival beginning tomorrow, and Hans said that last year that was his best week. He said that even though he has had about a third of foot traffic in the store as the previous year, his sales were up. He also said that the lower end items (under $20) were barely selling at all and his customers were buying the higher priced stuff. He was very excited about the pens, as he felt it would allow him to offer things that would be geared to male customers, which he had little. He also thought they would go over wonderfully at Christmas time, as he remains open all year long.
> 
> I will cut it short now, as I got a late start already. I could go on, and I probably will talk more about the trip in comments and on subsequent blogs. All in all it was a wonderful day. We didn't get home until after 8pm, but we were both happy and excited about the outcome of the day. Keith isn't looking to be in too many places, but now he is in three top notch galleries and they are somewhat scattered so they won't really be competitive with each other. His pens are all unique anyway, so even though two are somewhat close in Bear River and Digby, they each seemed to favor different styles of pens so they will not be the same at both stores.
> 
> For now, this is plenty. His case is almost empty and all of his high end pens except one are gone. He is thrilled because he needs to get back to work and make some more. A dream for someone who likes to make them as much as he does. We will have to see how things go, but we are optimistic that the outcome will be good.
> 
> The rest of the week will be drawing for me. I really need to spend the time here at the computer doing some designing. There are so many ideas that I have to work on that my head is going to explode. It is just a matter of squeezing the hours out of the day.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today and get to work. The sun is almost out, peeking from among the mostly clouded sky, but there is still almost constant rumbling of thunder in the sky. It is kind of weird. I wonder what the day will bring today.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila, I think its called de-constructionalism or some similar such twaddle. Sad to see a grown adult imitating a four year old, though I've seen similar in the Tate Gallery in St. Ives no less. Each to their own I suppose.

I have no doubt whatsoever that Keith's pens will sell. I only hope they get what they are worth. Your talking the sort of quality that people who don't ask the price expect. I seriously think he should try sending a copy of the one he made for you to a really high end store (equivalent of Harrod's in the UK, I don't know many Canadian/ American top end store names) just to see their response. I'm thinking he would be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Life Without a Computer*

OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.

Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.

We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.

However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.

Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.

At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.

There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.

So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.

The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.

I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.

I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.

Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


gooood-moorniing Sheila 
yes those days always catch us on the wrong leg , not having power is very frustrating 
and it show us how fragile the modern cumunity is 
I wonder what the world will do if its right what they say about the sunbursts will be 
in 2013 , if they are right you will see hole continents go down and all the major city´s without power
and the internet will not work over long periods becourse of the EMP´s from the sun
but we have to wait and see but also try to be prepared for it 
hope you will have better wether now it has raised out 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


Thanks Dennis:
Yes, even our water is on a pump. I do have some bottles of it in storage, but when the pump goes out, we are dry. Last week, the breaker on the water pump tripped for some reason right when I was in the shower. I was half soapy and the water just stopped! I had to laugh though. The land lady went down and reset it. But it was like some thing out of a movie! At least I had already rinsed the soap out of my hair. Sometimes you just have to smile. 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


Sheila,

If you have the following two conditions:

1) You have dodgy power, which it seems you do
2) Most of your life's work is done on computers, which is seems it is

Then, take it from me (who is a computer systems architect in my "real" life) you NEED an UPS Unit! It is a very cheap form of insurance - and you probably could have stayed powered on most of yesterday!

Look up "APC Back-UPS Pro 1000" on google. Just make sure to get something in the volt/amp range you need - the one I stated should handle at least your computer, phone and you can even plug your TV and Stero, etc…. into the non-battery protected circuit to protect them from power surges!

Anyone who is on a computer for their income should really look into something like this. An NO, I do not sell this stuff. ;-)

-bob


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


tell me about the waterpump … LOL know it too well 
but now we don´t have the isue since we came on the city system 2 years ago 
but before when the well run dry or the pump striked there was some werd looking
soap-gost running around in the house from time to time and every one laughed knowing
very well it could be there turn next time

Knotcurser do have a good sergestion for you

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


Thanks so much, Bob. I will check into that. I have a good surge protector, but I still worry. It was probably in the $75-$80 range and I forgot the joules rating, but it was one of the mid range ones, so I am not confident that it would work in a storm. We tend to unplug everything just to be safe.

I will google what you suggested and look into getting one. You are right - it is a good idea. An ounce of prevention and all of that. I appreciate the advice and do take it very seriously. I didn't like not being able to work yesterday. I was out on Monday and I only managed a couple of hours in the evening yesterday. That just doesn't help, as then I have to catch up the rest of the week. I will let you know how I do. 

And Dennis - it is funny. How can you be mad, really? I was just happy it wasn't winter.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


The UPS is an interesting idea. I too have really good surge protectors on all the electronics in the house, which protected us last week when we got zapped by lightning. Everything was OK, except for the well of course. The strike fried the pump control box. Oh, the cable connectors and splitters got fried too, but the cable company took care of that. I do keep a propane powered generator close at hand too, and I also tend to unplug stuff when a bad storm approaches.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


We had a bad storm go thru our neck of the woods last Tuesday and when it was all said and done, we had no computers at work for the rest of the week. Lightning hit the power pole right outside of the office and the surge destroyed the modems and routers that control our system. The surge came in thru the cable modemand fried everything else. The more the techs fixed the more they found fried.


----------



## BreakingBoardom

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Without a Computer*
> 
> OK - so I will admit it. I don't deal well with life without a computer. I realize that will open me up to lectures of how everyone got along before without computers and how we have become spoiled by them etc., etc., and I should just suck it up and get along without it, but the best I will ever do to counter that is 'agree to disagree.' After all, people didn't have indoor plumbing until the early 1900's and I am sure that they were consider spoiled too.
> 
> Although I probably wouldn't classify yesterday as 'pure hell', I will say that is was not a pleasant or productive day.
> 
> We had many storms pass through our area throughout the day. Just when we thought it was getting better, more clouds rolled in from over the ocean and darkened the sky - at times where it seemed like night - and with it brought lightning, thunder and rain. Fortunately there was little wind considering, so the rain, even when heavy was quiet and not really frightening.
> 
> However, the lightning following by rumbling thunder was nearly constant, and the cats were none too happy. Nor was I. The power continually flickered and actually went out three times. At first I tried to do some drawing, saving my work every step along the way. But then I became complacent and the saves became further and further apart until one of the zaps killed the power and I lost about 45 minutes of work. It was then I gave up.
> 
> Rather than risk damage to our computer systems and television (which is run by the computer too) we disconnected our entire wall of electronics for the day. Better safe than sorry. We then took a ride out in the storm to go to the store and get some milk, which we were out of, figuring that we weren't going to get anything done here anyway. The storm was still there, and there were times when we were driving (slowly) along the shore and it was raining so hard we could barely see in front of us. There was little danger though, as we were basically crawling at that point and we had to laugh at our own stupidity for even being out. It reminded us of last winter when we made the trip to Halifax and came upon the ice and snow storm. Funny how we just don't seem to get it.
> 
> At the store, they were just powering up again after losing lights there too. We got our milk, visited Keith's parents for an hour or so (they thought we were crazy too) and watched the storm from their place, which is right by the ocean. It was quite beautiful in its own way.
> 
> There was a break in it and we decided to return home, but after seeing that the clocks had reset just an hour before, we found no reason to reconnect our electronics for a while. There was power but it was flickering off and on and would certainly cause damage if there was a surge.
> 
> So Keith decided to prepare several pen blanks and I chose to do something I rarely do - take a nap. I had been up since 4:30 with the noise and light show and there was really nothing else for me to do. I didn't have any paintings going and all my work revolved around the computer. Even our phone is run through it. So sleep it was. I had lots of company, as I awoke to all three cats curled up around me. They were frightened by the noise too and nothing is better for them than to have another sleep buddy in the middle of the day. I only slept for an hour and a half though and when I awoke, the sky was actually blue and there was sunshine. You would have never thought it even rained.
> 
> The clouds returned, but nothing was severe and near dinner time we felt is would be safe to reconnect and rejoin our cyber worlds. But what a day.
> 
> I did finish the one project I worked on. Since I had the nap, it allowed me to work a bit later than normal. We are due for several more days of rain however, and hopefully they won't be as severe as it was yesterday. For all of those who wrote me and I didn't answer, please forgive. I am catching up this morning and will get back to you all soon.
> 
> I have a lot of drawing to do and I hope that I can continue to work for the next few days. The owner of the shop in Annapolis Royal called last night and she also wants not only pens, but also note cards of my paintings and prints of them too perhaps and also she is interested in selling our prototypes. She went on the site and saw all we did and wants us to bring her a sampling of things. She only buys outright we are told, not consignment, so that will be a good way to reduce the amount of things we have here. It is positive, but it means we will be busier than ever. But I never minded that.
> 
> Have a great day today. It's the middle of the week already.


Sorry to hear about the poor weather. Here it's just been hot and more humid than usual. Can't complain too much though cause I know people are having much worse weather than just 100 degree temps with some humidity. Hope it clears up there for you soon Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Power of Friendship*

As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.

I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.

In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.

The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.

Funny how that works, isn't it?

Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.

Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.

Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.

I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.

I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.

As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.

I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?

In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.

Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.

Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.

Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.

"You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Friendship*
> 
> As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.
> 
> I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.
> 
> In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.
> 
> The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.
> 
> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.
> 
> Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.
> 
> I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.
> 
> I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.
> 
> I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?
> 
> In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.
> 
> Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.
> 
> Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> "You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


Glad to know you're having a good day so far Sheila. hope it conitnues!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Friendship*
> 
> As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.
> 
> I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.
> 
> In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.
> 
> The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.
> 
> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.
> 
> Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.
> 
> I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.
> 
> I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.
> 
> I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?
> 
> In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.
> 
> Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.
> 
> Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> "You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


Thanks, William! So far, so good! 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Friendship*
> 
> As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.
> 
> I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.
> 
> In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.
> 
> The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.
> 
> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.
> 
> Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.
> 
> I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.
> 
> I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.
> 
> I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?
> 
> In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.
> 
> Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.
> 
> Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> "You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


We just got back from a fishing trip outing this am and we are bushed! The heat and humidity wears you out and I was glad we only booked for 4 hours instead of the usual 6. We had good luck and took home 2 Redfish and a good sized Flounder. Both are good eating fish! It was good to be back on the water after almost a year and half hiatus! We had a good omen both last night and this morning, Last night the sky was just full of beautiful PINK clouds and that made me think of you and your Pink Cloud theory and this morning the sunrise was also PINK and I was hoping for a "Pink Cloud Day ala Sheila" and sure enough we did! Thanks!

We love the new addition to the shop and it makes it so very much easier to work and keep the place clean. The AC is super nice too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Friendship*
> 
> As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.
> 
> I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.
> 
> In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.
> 
> The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.
> 
> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.
> 
> Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.
> 
> I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.
> 
> I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.
> 
> I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?
> 
> In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.
> 
> Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.
> 
> Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> "You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


Well it is really nice to hear that you guys had such a great day! It sounds like you had a great time. It does me good to hear about what a good day you had. I have never had Redfish, but I have tried Flounder and it was good. Thank goodness you have air conditioning in your shop. It has been so hot this summer and most people are really having a hard time.

So far today has been good and productive. I got a lot done and I need to still do some things before I call it quits for today, but everything is going as planned. So it's a good day here too.

Thanks for checking in and sharing yours! Enjoy your fish!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Friendship*
> 
> As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.
> 
> I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.
> 
> In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.
> 
> The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.
> 
> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.
> 
> Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.
> 
> I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.
> 
> I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.
> 
> I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?
> 
> In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.
> 
> Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.
> 
> Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> "You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


yes its amazing how a little clap on the shoulder or a thank you , you made a good job 
can make people grow , wanting to do more complicated task becourse they get the confidence 
just by knowing there work is aknowledge by the boss´s higher up in the system 
in thise case the custommer …....... you are alowed to celebrate it as a succes ….. like a job well done

yesterday I had a little (big) job in the garten to trim the crown of our (Japanese cherry tree ) I don´t know 
what its called over at you but it only blummen in pink a week or two in the spring 
it did looked beautyfull but need a big trim back if it had to survive ….. but I only cut the worst down 
well the worst is always back …. LOL
I managed to get two pieces around 80cm and 15cm in diameter so when its dryed up in acupple of years
from now I think it will be possiple to have enoff to a few small boxes 
if the rest have to come down I will lieve it to a proffessionel treecutter since it crippled like an appletree
just 4 times bigger and both the house and the electric wires are vrey close to the tree and the threee
main-brances growing in werd angles :-(

have a great friday both of you

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Friendship*
> 
> As usual, I woke up today to several emails. Like anyone who has a routine, going through them first thing in the morning is one of mine. I like to see what I may have missed during the night and see if there was any orders or things like that which need my immediate attention.
> 
> I like Google Gmail because it allows you to categorize your mail and add color coded labels on emails from people or places where you receive frequent emails from. For instance, orders from my site are one color, mail from here at LJ's is another and so on and so on. That way, even with my aging eyes I can at least tell where the email is from all the way from across the room. As I write this, I suppose it is the epitome of laziness, but it is quite helpful when I am at the saw or something like that and I receive email on orders and such.
> 
> In any case, there were several nice thing in my email box that made it a good day already. I had a couple of nice newsy letters from friends, which always makes me happy and I had one email in particular from a customer who had just visited the site.
> 
> The customer wrote a short note just to compliment me on the site and the quality of my patterns there. He said he had been to many sites and that he really thought ours were some of the best out there. It was a short note, but it immediately put me in a good mood and made me want to do even better.
> 
> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know how much of myself I put into my work. To me, there is little better reward for it than making others happy and having them appreciate what I do. I know that I need to consider the financial aspect too, and I am trying to be a better businesswoman in that respect, but I can't deny the warm and fuzzy feelings that envelop me when I read a note such as the one I received this morning. It is truly appreciated.
> 
> Besides that note, there were a couple of great letters from friends I made here on Lumberjocks. I love keeping in touch and getting to know people better. I have mentioned before that I can type pretty fast and that is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to keep up with anyone if I didn't. Besides these emails, I have friends from facebook and when I get the opportunity (which isn't too often) I go into the forum here that is off topic to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually participate much there because I just don't have the time, but I read through nonetheless and it helps me to get to know the regular members a bit better.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a package from Hacksaw here on Lumberjocks. It was a small box that was simply full of beautiful layered pen blanks for Keith to work with on his lathe. He had asked my address and had said he had some pieces to send, but I had no idea that it would be such a wonderful array of cool wood. Just because. I want to publicly thank him for his kindness and generosity and also let him know how much it is appreciated. It is a good example of the kindness of people and how true friendships can be formed through places like this.
> 
> I can go on and on with stories of the many friendships I have made through this site, and I am sure that you have your own stories too. There are those who are skeptical about places like this and don't believe that friendships can be forged from half way across the world but I beg to differ. We see examples of it every day and it really does enrich our lives and make us better people.
> 
> I just want to say that I appreciate all the wonderful friendships that I have made and let you all know how you have made my life better. You have all truly added happiness to my life with your many acts of kindness and supportive words and friendship. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as work is going, I hit a good milestone yesterday in that I finished the first of the new series of patterns that I am working on. I say it is a milestone because getting the formatting and presentation how I want it to be was somewhat of a challenge on this one. Not that it is complicated, but just that I want it right.
> 
> I find that I am taking longer doing patterns these days, but I don't think that is a bad thing. Once again, it seems that the more compliments I receive from customers, the better job I want to do. (Positive reinforcement in its purest form!) I also believe that selling so much more at the retail level has something to do with it too. It isn't that I didn't care before, but I find it especially important to have things as perfect as I can because I speak and interact with so many customers from my site and met so many of them at the show in March. It is a different mindset when I am able to put faces to my customers and know that there are really people out there who enjoy my patterns and use them to build the projects. I know that may sound ridiculous, but somehow when only selling wholesale, it tends to buffer you from the customers and it is a different feeling altogether. Does that make sense?
> 
> In any case, I find that the level of pride that I take in my work has skyrocketed in the past couple of years and the more customer contact that I have, the better. The feedback from them on my patterns also helps me tremendously to see where I could explain things clearer than I may have done so in the past. It is all good.
> 
> Today will be a full day of drawing again. That isn't a bad thing though, as I enjoy that part of my job very much. Now that I have the first pattern in this series under my belt, I feel like I can make good progress with others in the same series.
> 
> Once again my head is exploding with ideas. I have a whole list of Christmas and fall holiday items that I want to make and I don't know where to start. I just have to remember to take things one day at a time and make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> Thank you all again for your continued support. I really do appreciate your friendships and advice and it has made my life so much better by being here and getting to know you. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> "You can gain more friends by being yourself than you can by putting up a front. You can gain more friends by building people up than you can by tearing them down. And you can gain more friends by taking a few minutes from each day to do something kind for someone, whether it be a friend or a complete stranger. What a difference one person can make!" Sasha Azevedo


Yes, sometimes it is best to have the professionals do that kind of trimming. It can really be expensive though. Once we had a tree hit by lightning and it cost over $1600 to have the rest of it removed. It was near power lines, like yours and it was too big to take care of ourselves. Also, there was dangers of the remaining pieces falling on neighbor's stuff. I don't know how close the houses are by your area, but it was a big consideration for us. Better safe than sorry.

Making boxes out of the branches would be nice. Something maybe for your daughter. It would make it even more special knowing that it was made with the tree she grew up with. A very nice idea!

Have a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working*

Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.

It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.

I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.

It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.

This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.

I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.

I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


As you pointed out, it has been so hot for a lot of people. I haven't been able to do as much as I normally do lately. At least it isn't entirely health related as of late. It's been because of the heat. 
I urge everyone out there to take it easy, drink plenty of fluids, and for God's sake, know you limitations. About three days ago, I was sanding on my latest project. I tend to lose sight of everything, whether it be time, my multiple health and pain issues, or apparantly common sense, when I see the end of a project drawing near. The next thing I knew I was being shook awake. All I could see were my wife's shoes and I was in the shop floor. I have no idea how long I was there, but I was clammy and dry as a bone. I had stopped sweating. 
This is not good my friends. I'm lucky my wife found me, but I, and all of you, have to be careful. This is dangerous.
By the way. I went back the day after this happened, with assistance, and finished that project and have not been back to the shop since. I feel like my body weighed in at over a ton. I have no energy . I can't get enough to drink. I basically feel like crap. The sad part of it is that it was my own darned fault. 
I'm sorry to highjack your thread Sheila, but you mentioned the heat and I wanted to make everyone aware of the dangers we're facing in some parts of the world. The day of this incident, the heat index was 111 degrees. That is dangerous weather. 
....................................................
I wish I could go to that show in the north. Not only would it give me a break from this unbearable heat, but maybe I could meet Dirk Boelman. I've been asked a lot of times in the past by different people who my favorite designer is. My answer is Mr. Boelman. When asked for a reason, I have to explain that I choose him by default because his name is associated with the most number of my favorite patterns. On a lot of these, it may not be only his name, but his alongside someone elses. His work is present on so many though. 
..................................................
I have to apologize again today Sheila. Everything I start to say winds up going way off from where I want to. My mind is all over the place today I'm afraid. 
Good morning, and you have a most pleasant day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


You don't ever have to worry about commenting here. By now you know that my blog is just a place to talk. About what - I don't think anyone knows. Mostly I think it is about woodworking and such, but if it drifts from time to time, that is fine. There are no set and fast rules. I like that it gives me a chance to know everyone more and talk with them. Think how boring it would be if I were the only one talking! 

You are right about the heat. It is something that can really sneak up on you. When I had bought my first house, many years ago, I decided to remove about 30 feet of hedged that were on the front lawn. At the time I weighed about 125 lbs and was only in my early 20's and pretty fit. It was a hot Chicago summer day and I got to digging and pulling and I didn't want to stop. After a while I felt dizzy and sick and I had to go into the house and take a cool bath. I remember laying in the tub with my heart pounding out of my chest and wondering what the heck was going on. I thought I was going to have a stroke or something like that.

Ever since then, I have really respected the heat. I drink lots of water while working in it and take breaks. And when it is really hot, I don't do anything more than I have to. I can't imagine the heat that everyone is going through. I am so happy that I am up here in Canada right now. Even though it is hot in parts, we have had it good in comparison.

As far as Dirk goes - he is one of the nicest guys I ever met. Always smiling and always caring. He and his wife Karen are wonderful people and so talented that I can't begin to tell you. I am proud to call them friends. Hopefully, one day I will be able to go to their show and see them again. It will truly be nice.

Hope you have a good and quiet day.

Sheila


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Good morning Sheila, you definitely hit a "Hot" topic here lately…. (OK I know that was bad…lol). Glad to see some of us are still able to be productive this time of year. I am really trying to keep a chin up about the whole thing, and think of ways I can still feel productive yet… Not in my shop. I find the hardest part for me is not having the ability to create. Maybe I have that little bug in me that keeps pushing to do something constructive or creative. I find I can only read so much online, watch so much tv, or do what not trying to pass time before I start going stir crazy.

So here I am at work in a nice air conditioned shop…( well so far its only 7:30 and 87 deg out side) and dying to be home in my shop. I guess for now the best thing to do is put my brain storming hat on and figure something out….

Wow… Now I got off on some crazy rant….lol

Hope you have a great day Sheila!


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Oh and take care William and glad your wife found you. Very scary bud…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thanks Maveric.
Quiet you say, Sheila?
I can't wait until Monday. It'll be much, much quieter around here. THE KIDS GO BACK TO SCHOOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Already??? Geeze! My daughter is starting college in a couple of weeks (my youngest!) It seems like they go back sooner each year!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


I have been doing most of my work early in the morning or later at night when it is cooler . My one neighbor doesn't care to much about me mowing the lawn at night but then I don't talk to him anyways . I have tried to be friendly but from what people has told me he is just a grump old *ss.

When I do work out in the heat I take alot breaks and drink water. but sometimes it is hard when it only take a few more minutes to finish . But she will come out and yell HEY don't ya think you been out here long enough with a cold bottle of water in her hand .You think it is nagging but really it is just that they care and love us is why they do it . Thankful that they cares


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Working*
> 
> Sometimes when I am working the hardest, it seems that I have the least to write about. I spent the day yesterday pretty much chained to the computer drawing and that in itself doesn't really make for an interesting blog.
> 
> It was one of those days where I was able to stay truly focused (yes - even I have them sometimes) and besides taking a couple of breaks to respond to mail and such, I really did nothing but sat and drew all day.
> 
> I did finish one entire pattern though, and hopefully I will accomplish another one today. I need to get the next lesson up here for the class too in the next day or so, but I don't really want to break the rhythm of my drawing. I will see how today goes.
> 
> It seems that most of the forums are very quiet anyway. At least the parts that I participate in. From what I hear, most people are sweltering and not even working on projects unless they are fortunate enough to have air conditioning. I truly don't blame them. There were many hot summer days when I lived in the Chicago area and worked from my garage that I remember sweating and having all the sawdust stick to me as I worked. It wasn't fun.
> 
> This weekend is the Midwestern Scroll Saw show in Richland Center, Wisconsin. It used to be held down in central Illinois, but the gentleman that hosted it retired and it was taken over by Dirk Boelman who lives further north. It used to be one of my favorite shows and would bring together many of my friends from all over the country for a weekend of learning and fun. I am still in touch with many from those days, and some are fortunate to be able to attend the show. I hope to see some pictures and see how everything went.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I really do want to get started on drawing. I feel good about being on such a productive wave right now and I want to take advantage of the lull in other activity as much as I can. Those of you who design know that we need to seize these moments while we can, because they don't always last.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't believe that it is Friday already. Or August either for that matter. It all goes by much too quickly sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


It's always so nice to read your blogs or comments, Sheila . . . very up lifting. You are down to earth, genuine and you care - a quality that's not so common these days. 
I agree wholeheartedly on what William just said about the heat. While luckily I never had a heat stroke, my wife had three, so I know how heat could sneak up on you. I've learned to recognize the symptoms and watch for them. It is very important to drink a lot of water - - NOT coffee, soda pop, or juice - - WATER, just plain purified water. When you stop sweating, your body is yelling at you to stop whatever you're doing and GET COOLed off! Please, PLEASE, everyone, don't ignore the signs, whatever age you are at. Heat Stroke is not selective - it'll strike the young just as hard as the not so young. If you are careful, you'd enjoy woodworking a lot more and longer . . . I plan to.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*

It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.

I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.

I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.

I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .

I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.

I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.

The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.

I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.

In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.

So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.

It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.

I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


sheila

i only get to peruse your scrolling lessons
as i have been very busy here (north carolina)

but when i get home soon
will start at the beginning
and follow them one by one

you have a great teaching skill
it comes through in the lessons

till i get to them

here is an apple for you

you have a great weekend too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


Thank you David! I hope you are enjoying this leg of your visit! Any time you have any questions or anything like that, you know where to find me. I am not going anywhere soon. 

Sheila


----------



## BreakingBoardom

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


Hey Sheila,
I did check out your lesson last night as I'm on the west coast and was up late working anyway. I do think it came across pretty clear what you were trying to demonstrate. The videos were definitely helpful. The more pics and vids the better and you've been great about supplying a good amount of both. Also your lessons are pretty well written. Thanks again for taking the time out of your schedule to do these lessons and help us all!

Matt


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


You are welcome, Matt. I appreciate the feedback. I realize that it is a busy time for everyone and lots of people are outside doing other things, so I am not really expecting a huge response. But I do see that people will stop by when they have time and I hope that they can pick up a tip or two and that it helps them.

For some reason, the turning process I use was kind of tricky to explain. I am happy you felt I did so adequately. 

Thanks for taking the time to comment! Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


well I havn´t been able to catch up yet …. but I´m sure you do it allright 

hope it only will be a small thing with your car

do you remember when I cut the brass sign to the little greasebox with the short fretsaw
I did have a long fretsaw but it was a very cheep one allmost a toymodell … the handle was and is my
problem …........now I have a rust problem but my handle is going to be a lot better
look here what I just won on ebay even with an old achimedes drill ….....so now when its arive I´m clear for some serius cut
from time to time when needed … 








.
.
this will be a big step up in comfort I hope

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


That is a wonderful looking fret saw Dennis. First one I have seen with that design.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


Very cool, Dennis! Congratulations on your acquisition! I have used a coping saw from time to time when I was working on the house, and that looks similar. Good luck with it and I look forward to seeing what you are going to make with it.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


Wayne .. neither have I but when I saw the it , it just said to me ain´t I´m nice and I can still 
work as hard as you want …. if you just give me a little bath…... LOL
funny how tools can drag you to them

Sheila I do hope it will be as good as it looks so I can do a little more scroll work , even though
I still can remember how I strugled with in the school forthy years ago …
but I like the chanlange of knowing its pure thecnic that makes the saw sing and the work floating 
those days when everything just click 
I know the scrollsaw is a hell lot faster …..... and I wuold proppebly have a good one if that was all
what I was interressted in when it comes to woodwork …..........well maybee one day I fell over
an excaliburr that need some TLC and is cheep …...... you can bett I will snack it if I have the money .. LOL

......here its rainning since midnight and will continue the rest of the day
but I´m on duty for the next 24 hours so I don´t mind that its a little cooler in the car

have a very nice sunday

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


What kind of blades do you use for that, Dennis? Do you use spiral (where the blade is twisted so that the teeth go in all directions) or just regular fret blades. It looks like it takes bits that are a little longer than the five inch blades a modern scroll saw uses. Maybe about six inches?

I had a piece of fretwork that was four feet by about a foot and a half and over 100 years old that was not only scrolled but it looked relief carved too. I think about the workmanship and how it was probably made using hand tools and I can really appreciate the quality it was.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


that sounds like a very nice piece you have been lucky to take care of for a while 

I just don´t know what the lenght of the blade shuold be ….....he said he will post it today
so I wiil have to se what options I have to get some blades either in the right lenght
or longer and then make them fit the saw 
and I have never used spiralblades …..I don´t even have seen them :-( but it 
sure sounds like it wuold bee a good thing to have also in the box too

even if I can´t get blades here and now for it I think I keeping the saw on the wall
to say here is how they made quality in the old day´s … lol

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


If you ever need blades, Dennis - just let me know. PM me and I will see what I can do to get you some. I would love to see how you use such a saw. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Lesson Up - Back to Drawing*
> 
> It is funny how quickly the seasons begin to change. While so many people are going through sweltering heat, I have noticed a definite coolness in the morning air. Even if the temperatures get quite warm in the afternoon, the days are already starting off with a crispness that is reminiscent of autumn. It won't be long.
> 
> I find it is noticeably darker in the mornings too. It is almost back to the point where seeing full daylight as my eyes open in the morning will mean that I am sleeping in and running behind. My favorite time of the year is approaching and I do look forward to it.
> 
> I did get several things accomplished yesterday. One of the most important things was to get the next lesson for scroll sawing posted here. In doing so, I also added two videos to go along with it. I was having a little bit of difficulty explaining the technique that I was teaching. I made one video of me showing the process on a drawing board and the other one was me actually cutting. I hope that is sufficient. I tried showing still pictures and explaining things that way but it was difficult to see how I was turning the piece and get the idea across. At least I think it was. I am not sure.
> 
> I hope that the feedback will tell me if I am on the right track or not. I didn't get the lesson posted until after 9pm my time which left little time for feedback last night. After all, it was a Friday night and with summer and all people are doing other things. Hopefully by the end of the day today I will have a better idea as to whether I am on the right track or not. We will have to see. . .
> 
> I am finding the videos to be a litter easier to make, although I still do make mistakes in them. Perhaps the most restricting part is that I don't have a camera person and need to leave it on the tripod and focused on one particular area. It restrains me from doing and showing some of the things that I would naturally do. But the important thing is to get the point across and I believe that even in my limited capacity I am able to do that. At least I hope so.
> 
> I spent most of the day organizing and preparing the lesson and redrawing the practice pattern. I am somewhat surprised that it takes the time it does to present this properly. I suppose I shouldn't be though. After all, I know how I am.
> 
> The actual shooting of the videos is coming much faster now. I believe the lighting was better on both of these and it seems that I am tackling one problem at a time and making each one a little bit better. By the end of the series I should be a pro.
> 
> I do enjoy teaching and find that doing so in this way is working out OK for the most part. I hope everyone else thinks so too and people are learning. I realize that many won't be looking at the lessons until the summer is over, so I hope they do stand on their own and are helpful down the line.
> 
> In other things, I did get the car in to the mechanic yesterday. He didn't pull it apart, as he was pretty busy, but he did go for a ride and believes the noise in the rear end is from the differential bearings. He needs to take it apart to see though. Unfortunately (for me) he is on vacation next week and won't be able to do so until the week after. I find it funny that the rear end was just serviced in March (in Chicago) and now there are more problems. In Googling the problem and reading about it, I wonder if it was put back together properly when they had it apart then. I suppose it doesn't matter, because it would be a lot of fun to try to make good on any type of warranty that they gave in Chicago anyway. So I am going to just have to eat the cost and hope for the best and see what they find in a week. In any case, it is not a happy thing and I am kind of bummed out about it. I suppose that kills any thoughts of day trips in the next couple of weeks. Even though I can drive it for now, I don't think it is wise to take it far. I am only keeping it here for an emergency.
> 
> So it is back to drawing today. I need to fall on my 'things happen for a reason' philosophy and I figure that for some unknown reason I need to work these next few weeks and not think about outings. After all, there is so much to do and I shouldn't be wasting time anyway. I have lots of ideas for holidays and I need to make them a reality. Nova Scotia is beautiful in the fall anyway, and perhaps when the leaves are turning colors would be a better time to take a break.
> 
> It is getting to be time for those walks again, too. I miss getting out and taking an hour to think. I got a lot of thinking done on them and it took me away from the computer and the chaos of things. It sometimes amazes me how quickly we give up our personal time when other things are pressing.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time in between the chores and responsibilities to stop and enjoy what is around you. I will try to do the same.


thank you Sheila  
the note is made behind my ear

today its is our turn to have thunder and lightning right over the island 
with some havey rain and a little hagl too ….. short periodes but alot of it 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*You Know It Don't Come Easy*

The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)

I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.

The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.

Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .

In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?










Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.

The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.

I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.

So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.

Always thinking ahead . . .

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *You Know It Don't Come Easy*
> 
> The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.
> 
> The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.
> 
> Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .
> 
> In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.
> 
> The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.
> 
> I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.
> 
> So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.
> 
> Always thinking ahead . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Good stuff Sheila. I bet it has to be a great feeling to see your ideas and or work on a magazine like that. Hope you have a great day…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Know It Don't Come Easy*
> 
> The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.
> 
> The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.
> 
> Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .
> 
> In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.
> 
> The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.
> 
> I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.
> 
> So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.
> 
> Always thinking ahead . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Thanks, Dan. I never get over the great feeling I get when my project makes the cover. It is definitely a nice perk! I hope you have a good day too. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *You Know It Don't Come Easy*
> 
> The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.
> 
> The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.
> 
> Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .
> 
> In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.
> 
> The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.
> 
> I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.
> 
> So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.
> 
> Always thinking ahead . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Good morning Sheila,
I got my copy yesterday And found quite a few projects that I would like to do! Especially the rocking horse!! I also picked a couple of Keith's to compliment the ornaments from you. So much to do, so little time. My day job takes up WAY too much of my time.
Rick


----------



## Mytoya

scrollgirl said:


> *You Know It Don't Come Easy*
> 
> The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.
> 
> The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.
> 
> Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .
> 
> In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.
> 
> The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.
> 
> I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.
> 
> So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.
> 
> Always thinking ahead . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


What program do you use to make your patterns?
I got my book yesterday tooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Know It Don't Come Easy*
> 
> The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.
> 
> The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.
> 
> Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .
> 
> In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.
> 
> The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.
> 
> I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.
> 
> So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.
> 
> Always thinking ahead . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Hi, Mytoya! Hope you are doing well. 

I use Adobe Illustrator for drawing and all Adobe products for creating the packet.

Sheila


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *You Know It Don't Come Easy*
> 
> The projects that I am working on right now require quite a bit of picking around on the computer. There is just no easy way to accomplish what I want to do. (Perhaps there is and I just fail to see how!)
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on the line work for the next pattern. By 9:30 or so, I had just about enough. My eyes were sore from looking at the screen and I was really getting tired. The line work for the pattern was just about finished anyway. I still need to print it out and make sure that everything works well before I can assemble it into a packet. Hopefully that won't take too long.
> 
> The more I do these though, the better I like the idea. The bottom line is that they look nice and I believe that is the most important part. One thing about drawing up patterns is that you only have to do it once. It isn't like making something that you sell and have to make over and over again for everyone who wants one. To me, that would be redundant and not exciting in the least. I suppose that is how I am able to tackle each new design with a good amount of enthusiasm. Although sometimes they are similar, each one presents a new challenge. I rather chuckle to myself when I think that I had thought I would be able to make anywhere from two to three of these patterns per day. In reality, it takes a full day and then some to do one properly.
> 
> Besides finishing up on that pattern today, it is time to get ready to do another site update. It has been a couple of weeks and we have some new things that we want to add to it. I think I will add the three new designs that I have been working on here after all. Initially I had intended to have more of them under my belt, as I felt that perhaps other designers may jump in on the idea and I wanted to have a good base for my customers to choose from, but after seeing what is involved in creating them, I realize that they aren't something that can be just dashed off in a few moments. Not if they are to be done right. They involve a bit more work than meets the eye. That is good for me. I am hoping that my customer will realize this too and rather than spend the time on doing this themselves, get the pattern from me and stick to scrolling. We'll see . . .
> 
> In other news, the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is just now hitting the stand. (Yes! As we are all still sweltering in the summer's heat!) Guess who has a large picture of her project on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my little 'Rocking Reindeer' front and center! I am always proud when I get any portion of the cover. Especially on this issue, which is one of the best selling issues of the year. It seems like such a long, long time ago when I created those little guys, and my other pull toy animals for that matter.
> 
> The polar bear pull toy is still in transit for publication as I write. Besides the reindeer, he is my favorite.
> 
> I heard from Jeannie last night that the show in Wisconsin did well. I didn't get to speak with her, and I probably won't be able to until she returns home, but from what I heard from her and others on Facebook and through messages, it was a nice show and very successful. She told me that there were a lot of people looking for my pull toy patterns and unfortunately I had not sent her any to sell. She had offered to sell patterns that were left from the show in March when we were there with her and I didn't really want to burden her down with sending her additional stuff. She did give out catalogs though, and hopefully those customers who were asking will find their way to us. It is great to have good friends who do stuff like that for you and Jeannie is one of the best.
> 
> So that just about does it for today. It is very busy for me in so many directions. I still need to make my own holiday projects for the site and even though it is only August, I had better get to it. Before you know it, it will be snowing and too late to make Christmas stuff.
> 
> Always thinking ahead . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


I'm going to have to subscribe to that mag, Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking Time to be Perceptive*

I feel as if things are stuck in fast forward lately. The past couple of weeks have passed in what seems to be a day or so. Although I am not in a panic mode, I am beginning to feel anxious about things and I am longing to have that feeling of peace and accomplishment that goes with being caught up.

I think it is time to make a list again and prioritize what needs to be done by when. Somehow that always proves to put me back on the path and calm things down for me.

I am not sure how things got to this state of being. It's funny how it creeps up on me. I would like to note that most of the deadlines that I am under are self-imposed and the only really dictator for many of them is time. So the bottom line is that I am doing this to myself.

There are so many things that I want to accomplish. So many patterns that need to be done. I think of new things all the time and I do write most of them down in my little notebook for later reference, but by the time I get to actually doing them, there seems to be fifty other things that I want to do.

Many times I am asked how I can keep coming up with ideas. I find that that is the least of my worries. This past year has been a garden of creativity for me and I don't know whether to attribute it to the inspirations that I have found through places like this or from seeing and talking to so many others through teaching and the show I attended or from customers or from my own state of mind. I suspect it is a combination of all of them. In any case, my 'to do' list is long and I can only hope to live long enough to accomplish half of it.

I also find that when creating these new patterns and designs I am doing so with a different approach than I had previously. It isn't that I didn't take care before, but when I am actually talking to people who are using my patterns and getting feedback from them, I see the ways to improve my presentation to them so that they fully understand and are able to accomplish the projects easily. I look at each pattern as a teaching lesson and I actually picture this person or that one making it. I am no longer in the vacuum that I was in years before where I was creating patterns mostly for the magazine and they would not even be read or published until six or more months down the line. Somehow having these patterns on my own site and actually selling them there brings nearly instant gratification and feedback which for so many years I had done without.

I believe that these are all good things, but they warrant some reorganization on my part. In trying to figure things out, I am thinking that part of the problem is that I am not used to dealing with things in this way and part of my brain is still on the delayed reaction and response channel while the reality of the situation is that I am not.

Things have not always been this way for me. It is only in the past two years or so that I have aggressively worked to make my business successful in the way it is now. Oh, it was doing OK previously when I just started with the magazine and had some success with my patterns years ago, but that was a totally different business environment. I would say about ninety percent of my sales were wholesale and the market was so different than today. My own website was very much an afterthought and it used to sit dormant for months at a time while I did things for the magazine and the wholesalers.

But how the tables have turned. With things as they are financially for the world as a whole, the entire industry is changing and what used to be, simply doesn't exist anymore. The wholesalers are no longer the powerhouses that they were when I first entered this field and several of them have died out. Add into that the factor of the internet and the possibility of electronic files and the entire demographics of the industry has changed. Oddly enough, the main wholesalers do not offer electronic files. The fact that I do offers me an advantage over them and I realize that I need to capitalize on that and use that to establish relationships with new customers and somewhat even out the playing field. After all, they have far more resources than I do. They have manpower and facilities and an advertising budget that I can't even begin to compete with.

But one of the advantages that I do have is that I have always been quite self-sufficient in my business. Even though I am only one person, I have taken the time to learn all aspects of the industry from drawing and printing the patterns, building the designs, marketing and distribution. Much of this was out of necessity, but I look back and think that even if I had the resources to hire any of these aspects of the business out, I wouldn't have done so. I like the fact that I am involved in every aspect of things and I know that I can depend on myself to make a good end product and offer excellent service.

I realize that part of these growing pains that I am feeling goes along with success. If I weren't successful to some point, than this wouldn't be happening. I just want to step back and take a breath and make sure that I am doing things correctly so that I can continue to make good decisions and handle the growth of my company in the best way possible.

The market is slow and in peril as we are all well aware. The fact that my business is growing at all is quite amazing to me. In looking at things through optimistic eyes, I am grateful that it is only growing at the speed it is. Anything more would be even more difficult for me to control and keep a handle on.

We all know that slow and steady wins the race, and I feel that my business is a good example of that. While most people would prefer to see skyrocketing sales, I am quite content with seeing them rise little by little. But then, I never said that I thought like everyone else. To me, as long as they are going in a positive direction, that is good enough for me. It allows me time to also adjust and grow with my company rather than watch it get out of control.

So I try to be aware of these factors and changes, and I take them very seriously. Those feelings of being somewhat anxious are an indication that something is changing and needs my attention. Ignoring those feeling and shoving them back into a corner wouldn't not be wise. So at a time when many are pushing harder and trying to speed things up, I will consciously try to slow things down a bit, just to make sure I can stay on top of things.

Who knows? Maybe I will be the one left standing.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Time to be Perceptive*
> 
> I feel as if things are stuck in fast forward lately. The past couple of weeks have passed in what seems to be a day or so. Although I am not in a panic mode, I am beginning to feel anxious about things and I am longing to have that feeling of peace and accomplishment that goes with being caught up.
> 
> I think it is time to make a list again and prioritize what needs to be done by when. Somehow that always proves to put me back on the path and calm things down for me.
> 
> I am not sure how things got to this state of being. It's funny how it creeps up on me. I would like to note that most of the deadlines that I am under are self-imposed and the only really dictator for many of them is time. So the bottom line is that I am doing this to myself.
> 
> There are so many things that I want to accomplish. So many patterns that need to be done. I think of new things all the time and I do write most of them down in my little notebook for later reference, but by the time I get to actually doing them, there seems to be fifty other things that I want to do.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can keep coming up with ideas. I find that that is the least of my worries. This past year has been a garden of creativity for me and I don't know whether to attribute it to the inspirations that I have found through places like this or from seeing and talking to so many others through teaching and the show I attended or from customers or from my own state of mind. I suspect it is a combination of all of them. In any case, my 'to do' list is long and I can only hope to live long enough to accomplish half of it.
> 
> I also find that when creating these new patterns and designs I am doing so with a different approach than I had previously. It isn't that I didn't take care before, but when I am actually talking to people who are using my patterns and getting feedback from them, I see the ways to improve my presentation to them so that they fully understand and are able to accomplish the projects easily. I look at each pattern as a teaching lesson and I actually picture this person or that one making it. I am no longer in the vacuum that I was in years before where I was creating patterns mostly for the magazine and they would not even be read or published until six or more months down the line. Somehow having these patterns on my own site and actually selling them there brings nearly instant gratification and feedback which for so many years I had done without.
> 
> I believe that these are all good things, but they warrant some reorganization on my part. In trying to figure things out, I am thinking that part of the problem is that I am not used to dealing with things in this way and part of my brain is still on the delayed reaction and response channel while the reality of the situation is that I am not.
> 
> Things have not always been this way for me. It is only in the past two years or so that I have aggressively worked to make my business successful in the way it is now. Oh, it was doing OK previously when I just started with the magazine and had some success with my patterns years ago, but that was a totally different business environment. I would say about ninety percent of my sales were wholesale and the market was so different than today. My own website was very much an afterthought and it used to sit dormant for months at a time while I did things for the magazine and the wholesalers.
> 
> But how the tables have turned. With things as they are financially for the world as a whole, the entire industry is changing and what used to be, simply doesn't exist anymore. The wholesalers are no longer the powerhouses that they were when I first entered this field and several of them have died out. Add into that the factor of the internet and the possibility of electronic files and the entire demographics of the industry has changed. Oddly enough, the main wholesalers do not offer electronic files. The fact that I do offers me an advantage over them and I realize that I need to capitalize on that and use that to establish relationships with new customers and somewhat even out the playing field. After all, they have far more resources than I do. They have manpower and facilities and an advertising budget that I can't even begin to compete with.
> 
> But one of the advantages that I do have is that I have always been quite self-sufficient in my business. Even though I am only one person, I have taken the time to learn all aspects of the industry from drawing and printing the patterns, building the designs, marketing and distribution. Much of this was out of necessity, but I look back and think that even if I had the resources to hire any of these aspects of the business out, I wouldn't have done so. I like the fact that I am involved in every aspect of things and I know that I can depend on myself to make a good end product and offer excellent service.
> 
> I realize that part of these growing pains that I am feeling goes along with success. If I weren't successful to some point, than this wouldn't be happening. I just want to step back and take a breath and make sure that I am doing things correctly so that I can continue to make good decisions and handle the growth of my company in the best way possible.
> 
> The market is slow and in peril as we are all well aware. The fact that my business is growing at all is quite amazing to me. In looking at things through optimistic eyes, I am grateful that it is only growing at the speed it is. Anything more would be even more difficult for me to control and keep a handle on.
> 
> We all know that slow and steady wins the race, and I feel that my business is a good example of that. While most people would prefer to see skyrocketing sales, I am quite content with seeing them rise little by little. But then, I never said that I thought like everyone else. To me, as long as they are going in a positive direction, that is good enough for me. It allows me time to also adjust and grow with my company rather than watch it get out of control.
> 
> So I try to be aware of these factors and changes, and I take them very seriously. Those feelings of being somewhat anxious are an indication that something is changing and needs my attention. Ignoring those feeling and shoving them back into a corner wouldn't not be wise. So at a time when many are pushing harder and trying to speed things up, I will consciously try to slow things down a bit, just to make sure I can stay on top of things.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe I will be the one left standing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I totally agree with you that I have to get serious with a pc of paper and pencil and write out a new Priority List. Like you, I have soooo many things I have in mind to do/make that sometimes I end up not doing any of it. It is especially bad right now that it is sooo hot outside and my shop is not insulated. Making things out of wood inside the house is so limiting! With the big Rendezvous in MN just around the corner, I really have to buckle down and get things ready to present there. This will be my first attempt at selling something at a rendezvous, but it isn't just another rendezvous, it is one of the best and largest in the country and it has 25 years of history behind it! So I'm just a little nervous whether I'd be able to make things good enough for the event and reputation. Wish me luck, Sheila.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Time to be Perceptive*
> 
> I feel as if things are stuck in fast forward lately. The past couple of weeks have passed in what seems to be a day or so. Although I am not in a panic mode, I am beginning to feel anxious about things and I am longing to have that feeling of peace and accomplishment that goes with being caught up.
> 
> I think it is time to make a list again and prioritize what needs to be done by when. Somehow that always proves to put me back on the path and calm things down for me.
> 
> I am not sure how things got to this state of being. It's funny how it creeps up on me. I would like to note that most of the deadlines that I am under are self-imposed and the only really dictator for many of them is time. So the bottom line is that I am doing this to myself.
> 
> There are so many things that I want to accomplish. So many patterns that need to be done. I think of new things all the time and I do write most of them down in my little notebook for later reference, but by the time I get to actually doing them, there seems to be fifty other things that I want to do.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can keep coming up with ideas. I find that that is the least of my worries. This past year has been a garden of creativity for me and I don't know whether to attribute it to the inspirations that I have found through places like this or from seeing and talking to so many others through teaching and the show I attended or from customers or from my own state of mind. I suspect it is a combination of all of them. In any case, my 'to do' list is long and I can only hope to live long enough to accomplish half of it.
> 
> I also find that when creating these new patterns and designs I am doing so with a different approach than I had previously. It isn't that I didn't take care before, but when I am actually talking to people who are using my patterns and getting feedback from them, I see the ways to improve my presentation to them so that they fully understand and are able to accomplish the projects easily. I look at each pattern as a teaching lesson and I actually picture this person or that one making it. I am no longer in the vacuum that I was in years before where I was creating patterns mostly for the magazine and they would not even be read or published until six or more months down the line. Somehow having these patterns on my own site and actually selling them there brings nearly instant gratification and feedback which for so many years I had done without.
> 
> I believe that these are all good things, but they warrant some reorganization on my part. In trying to figure things out, I am thinking that part of the problem is that I am not used to dealing with things in this way and part of my brain is still on the delayed reaction and response channel while the reality of the situation is that I am not.
> 
> Things have not always been this way for me. It is only in the past two years or so that I have aggressively worked to make my business successful in the way it is now. Oh, it was doing OK previously when I just started with the magazine and had some success with my patterns years ago, but that was a totally different business environment. I would say about ninety percent of my sales were wholesale and the market was so different than today. My own website was very much an afterthought and it used to sit dormant for months at a time while I did things for the magazine and the wholesalers.
> 
> But how the tables have turned. With things as they are financially for the world as a whole, the entire industry is changing and what used to be, simply doesn't exist anymore. The wholesalers are no longer the powerhouses that they were when I first entered this field and several of them have died out. Add into that the factor of the internet and the possibility of electronic files and the entire demographics of the industry has changed. Oddly enough, the main wholesalers do not offer electronic files. The fact that I do offers me an advantage over them and I realize that I need to capitalize on that and use that to establish relationships with new customers and somewhat even out the playing field. After all, they have far more resources than I do. They have manpower and facilities and an advertising budget that I can't even begin to compete with.
> 
> But one of the advantages that I do have is that I have always been quite self-sufficient in my business. Even though I am only one person, I have taken the time to learn all aspects of the industry from drawing and printing the patterns, building the designs, marketing and distribution. Much of this was out of necessity, but I look back and think that even if I had the resources to hire any of these aspects of the business out, I wouldn't have done so. I like the fact that I am involved in every aspect of things and I know that I can depend on myself to make a good end product and offer excellent service.
> 
> I realize that part of these growing pains that I am feeling goes along with success. If I weren't successful to some point, than this wouldn't be happening. I just want to step back and take a breath and make sure that I am doing things correctly so that I can continue to make good decisions and handle the growth of my company in the best way possible.
> 
> The market is slow and in peril as we are all well aware. The fact that my business is growing at all is quite amazing to me. In looking at things through optimistic eyes, I am grateful that it is only growing at the speed it is. Anything more would be even more difficult for me to control and keep a handle on.
> 
> We all know that slow and steady wins the race, and I feel that my business is a good example of that. While most people would prefer to see skyrocketing sales, I am quite content with seeing them rise little by little. But then, I never said that I thought like everyone else. To me, as long as they are going in a positive direction, that is good enough for me. It allows me time to also adjust and grow with my company rather than watch it get out of control.
> 
> So I try to be aware of these factors and changes, and I take them very seriously. Those feelings of being somewhat anxious are an indication that something is changing and needs my attention. Ignoring those feeling and shoving them back into a corner wouldn't not be wise. So at a time when many are pushing harder and trying to speed things up, I will consciously try to slow things down a bit, just to make sure I can stay on top of things.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe I will be the one left standing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Yes, so many things to do and never enough time. I know that feeling. Getting it all down so I don't loose it is now becoming a problem. Arrrrgh! CAD is in meltdown and now I'm having ideas at night again (3 am normally) and can't even fire the PC up for fear of waking Sue.

Still if you can grow a business in a market slump then there can't be much wrong with your business, marketing etc.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Time to be Perceptive*
> 
> I feel as if things are stuck in fast forward lately. The past couple of weeks have passed in what seems to be a day or so. Although I am not in a panic mode, I am beginning to feel anxious about things and I am longing to have that feeling of peace and accomplishment that goes with being caught up.
> 
> I think it is time to make a list again and prioritize what needs to be done by when. Somehow that always proves to put me back on the path and calm things down for me.
> 
> I am not sure how things got to this state of being. It's funny how it creeps up on me. I would like to note that most of the deadlines that I am under are self-imposed and the only really dictator for many of them is time. So the bottom line is that I am doing this to myself.
> 
> There are so many things that I want to accomplish. So many patterns that need to be done. I think of new things all the time and I do write most of them down in my little notebook for later reference, but by the time I get to actually doing them, there seems to be fifty other things that I want to do.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can keep coming up with ideas. I find that that is the least of my worries. This past year has been a garden of creativity for me and I don't know whether to attribute it to the inspirations that I have found through places like this or from seeing and talking to so many others through teaching and the show I attended or from customers or from my own state of mind. I suspect it is a combination of all of them. In any case, my 'to do' list is long and I can only hope to live long enough to accomplish half of it.
> 
> I also find that when creating these new patterns and designs I am doing so with a different approach than I had previously. It isn't that I didn't take care before, but when I am actually talking to people who are using my patterns and getting feedback from them, I see the ways to improve my presentation to them so that they fully understand and are able to accomplish the projects easily. I look at each pattern as a teaching lesson and I actually picture this person or that one making it. I am no longer in the vacuum that I was in years before where I was creating patterns mostly for the magazine and they would not even be read or published until six or more months down the line. Somehow having these patterns on my own site and actually selling them there brings nearly instant gratification and feedback which for so many years I had done without.
> 
> I believe that these are all good things, but they warrant some reorganization on my part. In trying to figure things out, I am thinking that part of the problem is that I am not used to dealing with things in this way and part of my brain is still on the delayed reaction and response channel while the reality of the situation is that I am not.
> 
> Things have not always been this way for me. It is only in the past two years or so that I have aggressively worked to make my business successful in the way it is now. Oh, it was doing OK previously when I just started with the magazine and had some success with my patterns years ago, but that was a totally different business environment. I would say about ninety percent of my sales were wholesale and the market was so different than today. My own website was very much an afterthought and it used to sit dormant for months at a time while I did things for the magazine and the wholesalers.
> 
> But how the tables have turned. With things as they are financially for the world as a whole, the entire industry is changing and what used to be, simply doesn't exist anymore. The wholesalers are no longer the powerhouses that they were when I first entered this field and several of them have died out. Add into that the factor of the internet and the possibility of electronic files and the entire demographics of the industry has changed. Oddly enough, the main wholesalers do not offer electronic files. The fact that I do offers me an advantage over them and I realize that I need to capitalize on that and use that to establish relationships with new customers and somewhat even out the playing field. After all, they have far more resources than I do. They have manpower and facilities and an advertising budget that I can't even begin to compete with.
> 
> But one of the advantages that I do have is that I have always been quite self-sufficient in my business. Even though I am only one person, I have taken the time to learn all aspects of the industry from drawing and printing the patterns, building the designs, marketing and distribution. Much of this was out of necessity, but I look back and think that even if I had the resources to hire any of these aspects of the business out, I wouldn't have done so. I like the fact that I am involved in every aspect of things and I know that I can depend on myself to make a good end product and offer excellent service.
> 
> I realize that part of these growing pains that I am feeling goes along with success. If I weren't successful to some point, than this wouldn't be happening. I just want to step back and take a breath and make sure that I am doing things correctly so that I can continue to make good decisions and handle the growth of my company in the best way possible.
> 
> The market is slow and in peril as we are all well aware. The fact that my business is growing at all is quite amazing to me. In looking at things through optimistic eyes, I am grateful that it is only growing at the speed it is. Anything more would be even more difficult for me to control and keep a handle on.
> 
> We all know that slow and steady wins the race, and I feel that my business is a good example of that. While most people would prefer to see skyrocketing sales, I am quite content with seeing them rise little by little. But then, I never said that I thought like everyone else. To me, as long as they are going in a positive direction, that is good enough for me. It allows me time to also adjust and grow with my company rather than watch it get out of control.
> 
> So I try to be aware of these factors and changes, and I take them very seriously. Those feelings of being somewhat anxious are an indication that something is changing and needs my attention. Ignoring those feeling and shoving them back into a corner wouldn't not be wise. So at a time when many are pushing harder and trying to speed things up, I will consciously try to slow things down a bit, just to make sure I can stay on top of things.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe I will be the one left standing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I keep a pad of paper and pen near my bedside for those times when I have creative ideas while sleeping. I used to worry until morning about forgetting them and after writing even small reminder phrases on the paper next to me, it allowed me to relax and sleep a bit better so I could be rested in the morning and able to really focus on the task.

I know that is difficult to do when your mind is racing, but I did find some comfort in it. Even a word or two helped me remember enough to continue figuring things in the morning when I was better rested. Just a suggestion.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking Time to be Perceptive*
> 
> I feel as if things are stuck in fast forward lately. The past couple of weeks have passed in what seems to be a day or so. Although I am not in a panic mode, I am beginning to feel anxious about things and I am longing to have that feeling of peace and accomplishment that goes with being caught up.
> 
> I think it is time to make a list again and prioritize what needs to be done by when. Somehow that always proves to put me back on the path and calm things down for me.
> 
> I am not sure how things got to this state of being. It's funny how it creeps up on me. I would like to note that most of the deadlines that I am under are self-imposed and the only really dictator for many of them is time. So the bottom line is that I am doing this to myself.
> 
> There are so many things that I want to accomplish. So many patterns that need to be done. I think of new things all the time and I do write most of them down in my little notebook for later reference, but by the time I get to actually doing them, there seems to be fifty other things that I want to do.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can keep coming up with ideas. I find that that is the least of my worries. This past year has been a garden of creativity for me and I don't know whether to attribute it to the inspirations that I have found through places like this or from seeing and talking to so many others through teaching and the show I attended or from customers or from my own state of mind. I suspect it is a combination of all of them. In any case, my 'to do' list is long and I can only hope to live long enough to accomplish half of it.
> 
> I also find that when creating these new patterns and designs I am doing so with a different approach than I had previously. It isn't that I didn't take care before, but when I am actually talking to people who are using my patterns and getting feedback from them, I see the ways to improve my presentation to them so that they fully understand and are able to accomplish the projects easily. I look at each pattern as a teaching lesson and I actually picture this person or that one making it. I am no longer in the vacuum that I was in years before where I was creating patterns mostly for the magazine and they would not even be read or published until six or more months down the line. Somehow having these patterns on my own site and actually selling them there brings nearly instant gratification and feedback which for so many years I had done without.
> 
> I believe that these are all good things, but they warrant some reorganization on my part. In trying to figure things out, I am thinking that part of the problem is that I am not used to dealing with things in this way and part of my brain is still on the delayed reaction and response channel while the reality of the situation is that I am not.
> 
> Things have not always been this way for me. It is only in the past two years or so that I have aggressively worked to make my business successful in the way it is now. Oh, it was doing OK previously when I just started with the magazine and had some success with my patterns years ago, but that was a totally different business environment. I would say about ninety percent of my sales were wholesale and the market was so different than today. My own website was very much an afterthought and it used to sit dormant for months at a time while I did things for the magazine and the wholesalers.
> 
> But how the tables have turned. With things as they are financially for the world as a whole, the entire industry is changing and what used to be, simply doesn't exist anymore. The wholesalers are no longer the powerhouses that they were when I first entered this field and several of them have died out. Add into that the factor of the internet and the possibility of electronic files and the entire demographics of the industry has changed. Oddly enough, the main wholesalers do not offer electronic files. The fact that I do offers me an advantage over them and I realize that I need to capitalize on that and use that to establish relationships with new customers and somewhat even out the playing field. After all, they have far more resources than I do. They have manpower and facilities and an advertising budget that I can't even begin to compete with.
> 
> But one of the advantages that I do have is that I have always been quite self-sufficient in my business. Even though I am only one person, I have taken the time to learn all aspects of the industry from drawing and printing the patterns, building the designs, marketing and distribution. Much of this was out of necessity, but I look back and think that even if I had the resources to hire any of these aspects of the business out, I wouldn't have done so. I like the fact that I am involved in every aspect of things and I know that I can depend on myself to make a good end product and offer excellent service.
> 
> I realize that part of these growing pains that I am feeling goes along with success. If I weren't successful to some point, than this wouldn't be happening. I just want to step back and take a breath and make sure that I am doing things correctly so that I can continue to make good decisions and handle the growth of my company in the best way possible.
> 
> The market is slow and in peril as we are all well aware. The fact that my business is growing at all is quite amazing to me. In looking at things through optimistic eyes, I am grateful that it is only growing at the speed it is. Anything more would be even more difficult for me to control and keep a handle on.
> 
> We all know that slow and steady wins the race, and I feel that my business is a good example of that. While most people would prefer to see skyrocketing sales, I am quite content with seeing them rise little by little. But then, I never said that I thought like everyone else. To me, as long as they are going in a positive direction, that is good enough for me. It allows me time to also adjust and grow with my company rather than watch it get out of control.
> 
> So I try to be aware of these factors and changes, and I take them very seriously. Those feelings of being somewhat anxious are an indication that something is changing and needs my attention. Ignoring those feeling and shoving them back into a corner wouldn't not be wise. So at a time when many are pushing harder and trying to speed things up, I will consciously try to slow things down a bit, just to make sure I can stay on top of things.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe I will be the one left standing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thanks, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Keeping Up*

There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.

There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.

Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.

Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.

Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.

I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.

Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.

I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.

We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.

I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.

In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.

We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.

I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.

I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.

Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.

So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


well bozo

you are doing a great job

but 11 plates would be a better act
don't you think


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Sheila,

While I might have an hour or two each day to dedicate to my hobby, I have a complete staff of individuals who take care of my pay, health care, taxes, etc….... at my so-called "real job". That's the reason I don't get paid as much as if I were to go into business for myself.

While I envy you for your courage and (sometimes) freedom to schedule your life how you wish and to take the chances you do to gain in your career, I understand that I have traded income as well as some of that freedom in order to have a lot of my life handled by others. It's a good trade-off for me - I can live with it.

You also have to do all those other jobs that I rely on others for - no wonder you have little time to dedicate to cutting, you are doing the work of at least 5 people - and handling it pretty well, I must say! ;-)

I tossed about the idea of owning my own business and contracting myself out to others for much more money, but the idea of having to do all the extras just didn't even out. I am thrilled that it has for you!

When your business grows enough, and I am sure it will, you will HAVE to consider hiring a person that is skilled in office management to take care of all those things that is taking up a lot of your day/night. Otherwise there just won't be that many hours in the day to do it all yourself. That is a GOOD thing, BTW.

I've always believed that if you put in the work, the results will come. - Michael Jordan

-bob


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I find that the projects I blog as I'm doing them tend to get finished quicker. If thats possible.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


LOL, David! Throw another one on! "I ain't dead yet!" 

@Bob - Thank you for your insight and sharing your thoughts. It is somewhat of a double sided sword. I never, never want to appear like I am complaining about being busy. I like being busy and I love meeting people through what I do and I also feel very fortunate that things on my business are holding their own. I suppose I only feel the need to explain my lack of producing new things because from the other side of the table, I wonder if people are wondering what the heck I do with my day and why don't I make more patterns. It does bother me when I can't respond right away to emails, sometimes it takes me several hours of the day to do so. Even with my partner taking on a lot of the load, we both find we are never out of things to do. So much of the daily tasks have little to do with how much money we make in the short run although everything affects the business in the long run. It is tricky.

Yes, I am fortunate that I am holding in this financial climate. We will see how long that will last. Hopefully what I do will pay off in the long run. It means a lot more to me than a pay check, you know. But my landlord doesn't really care about that. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Just saw your post Martyn:

Yes, they do. In a small way, that is why I spend every morning blogging here. I kind of map things out and I kind of give myself self-imposed deadlines as to when I will have this or that done. I think the time I spend typing here is well spent, and while I am writing, I am organizing the day's activities in my head. I also know that if I say I will do something here, I like to think that I will have it done by the next day or when I said it would be. My conversation with Leldon yesterday was a good example of that. I kidded him that he wouldn't get his project done and well and behold this morning there were three emails in my box telling me he posted three projects. Good for him!

With all of us living all over the world, I think it is great to network and share and encourage each other in this forum and as friends. Even if we don't reach our goals, it is great to have someone to talk about them with or even discuss what went wrong or why we didn't get done what we wanted. It is great to have this support!

Sheila


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila- you're sounding a little overwhelmed this morning! Dividing up our time and accomplishing a full list during a day, or month, is a fine goal, but don't forget to take your days at that beach while you still can! It's good your life is so full. Do what you can do; it'll all still be there tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thanks, Barb:
I suppose I am a bit overwhelmed now. I would love to take a day or two at the beach, but with the stock market plunging and unrest in other countries around the world because of the bleak financial picture, it is very difficult to take any kind of break at all. What I offer is a luxury, not a necessity, and I am sure that my products are among the first to fall off the budget sheets of families when things get rough.

I am planning the day Sunday to relax at my friend Bernie's cabin. I look forward to it and it will be a good day, rain or shine. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


you don´t have to answer E-mails one second after they have arived 
if you do it at the same time evry day most people will be more than pleased 
and think that was fast you answered them 
and not all tasks have to be done everyday those that don´t you just have to do once a week
but at the same day in the week … strech the 24 hour schedules to be a week schedule 
and include buffer zone´s for the unexpected decissions like a brake at the beach or a walk 
in the nature 
or you make your daily list of what most be done … then do the most importen and pressing task´s first 
but when the clock is 12 or what you decide but the same time every day you shift to what
you will do depending of your mood 
you will see it all goes well with out the same stress 
I know people when they make the daily list they mark it with how long time it every job most take max.
even though others wuold think its lousy job they have performed they manage to get most of it done
satisfiring without having overtime every day

have a nice evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi, Dennis:
I waiting until the morning to answer you (see - I can take advice!)

You have a lot of good points there. I will take them to heart. I know I push myself a lot and sometimes it takes its toll on me. Thank you for all the great ideas!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


LOL you sure can ha ha 
some of the ideas is just short versions of what I id hear and learned on a leadership/management course
I tok thrugh two classes a few years back ….....sadly I never have been able to use it for real
and now I have forgot the most of it = learn it and not using it = not have learned a thing 
but I was proud of myself that I got graduated even though with the lowest caracter on the scale 
still nead to take two more classes before they count anything but do to the finasiel crise of my own
back then I didn´t have the money for it 
with books (expencesive here) and the travel back and forth including the payment for the class
they cost me between 2000 and 3000 $ each …. well at least I learned something about myself 
so the money isn´t so wasted as others maybee think 
not that I schedule my day they still flood as they best can … 

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


My daughter just called me yesterday and said her books for starting university cost her more than her car! (It's not an expensive car - but you get the point!) She is starting at a community college in two weeks and can't believe the cost. I do know what you mean. I went for a couple of years to a State University and I remember how it was to make ends meet. I finally had to move back to Chicago and got a job at a downtown bank and from there my life changed and I never returned. I did take some courses over the years, but the cost of them was quite a bit and I was already working for the magazine and it wouldn't really make a difference if I had a piece of paper saying I could draw or not. So I never finished.

I still like learning as you know and online courses are good for specialization in certain areas. I don't think that those two years I attended university were wasted though, as I had several writing and English courses as well as technical writing which helps in developing my patterns even today. However, as evidence shows, I still have trouble typing early in the morning sometimes! (see comment above!)

Anyway - your support and friendship and advice is always appreciated! You are a great friend! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Up*
> 
> There are days when I wonder if I will ever get to use the scroll saw again. Seriously. There are so many things to do within the business that actually cutting wood seems like a rare thing for me lately. I know that is why I enjoy it so much when I do get the opportunity to actually cut, but it also makes me wonder.
> 
> There are many people that think that I get to cut and build things from the time I get up in the morning until I am ready to call it a day. That is so far from reality that I can't even begin to tell you. I find myself envying when I read of others' shop days when they spend all their spare time in the shop cutting. You wouldn't think it would be that way.
> 
> Is it because I am a poor time manager? Although I know that I am not perfect, I really don't think so. So much of what I do in between sawing sessions is vital to sustaining my business. If I didn't take the time that I do, there wouldn't be a business to worry about.
> 
> Once again balance comes into play. Trying to make everything work can be exhausting. There are days that I feel like a circus act, spinning ten different plates on sticks and doing my best so that none fall and break. You've seen that act, haven't you? That's me in the clown suit.
> 
> Organization helps a lot, but no matter how organized you are, there are still only so many hours in the day. My grandmother used to say that people are like pies. No matter how many slices you take, they still only yield the same amount. You can have lots of little slices or less big ones but you are still only able to do and give so much.
> 
> I think I have lots of little slices now. I am in a lot of directions and trying to do many things. Trying to prioritize everything and weed out what is really necessary and what is not is at best a challenge. I want it all.
> 
> Fortunately, even though I am doing lots of things at once, none of them are particularly unpleasant. I don't know though whether that makes it harder or easier. I think both.
> 
> I was working on my pattern yesterday (reworking the old one and rebuilding it in an updated format) and my friend Leldon called me. We keep in touch and talk about once a week and he has been a great friend of mine for over 10 years. He also has a lot going on in his life and is an excellent scroll sawyer and friend. He is just now getting his finished scrolled items into a couple of local stores around town and it is a very exciting time for him.
> 
> We talked for a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with him. There was a point in the conversation when we both said how much we had to do and both kind of wondered why then were we spending an hour on the phone. I told him (kidding) that I was going to blame him here in my blog for me not getting done what I planned on doing yesterday. He said he planned on doing several projects and said he would post them up here before this morning. And I'll be darned, he did it. You can see Leldon's Projects here.
> 
> I give him credit - he did get back to what he was doing and finish it. He said that since he told me about it, it gave him a reason or excuse to finish up and meet his goal. In my own defense, I did finish my pattern too.
> 
> In thinking about it, that sounds a lot like what I do here in my blog every day. I find that once I say to all of you that I am going to accomplish something, it is like putting it 'out there' and it motivates me to really get it done. If I don't get it finished, there is usually a good reason why I don't.
> 
> We all need these little tricks - many that come from within ourselves - to motivate us to complete things. Some are better than others at it and all they need is a silent commitment to themselves and they can get it done. Others need a bit more sometimes, like telling a friend or someone else their plans because somehow it seems to make the commitment more real. I find that the more directions we are in, sometimes the more difficult it is to meet all of our own standards and goals. As the pieces of the pie get smaller, our focus is spread out in several directions at once.
> 
> I don't regret spending time on the phone talking to a friend. Even if it means that something else will be delayed a little. I suppose that I justify it as part of my life and since I am doing work-related tasks most of my waking hours, I think it is a good thing to take time to do some of the things that are important to make my life full and happy. Leldon is one of those things.
> 
> I have what looks like one more day here at the computer before I can update the site. I am hoping that I can get to the point where everything I need to do gets finished. I also have some outside errands that I need to do so my day will be broken up a little bit too. How much? I don't know.
> 
> Realistically, I have a goal of working on some new projects for the holidays by the end of the week. It sounds like a long way off, as it is only Tuesday, but I have been asked by my friend Bernie to cut some lettering for him and we plan to see him on Sunday. I would like to have it done by then. These small jobs don't really help me in the long run financially, but Bernie is a great friend and has done a lot for me and I feel he has very much earned a piece of that pie. There is little that I wouldn't do for him if he asked.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it. I am woefully behind in my email again, but I am doing my best to catch up and hopefully will by tonight. I don't really like when I can't answer people right away, but for the most part people understand. Sometimes I am just out of pie.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


of course there is nothing wasted when people take classes even if they are totely out 
of the line of what they do and interrest them ( like those the company´send you on ) 
here in Denmark we don´t pay for the university or at least we didn´t do it before 
in the late yers they have make the student to pay a little fee compare to US 
they have always had to buy the books themself so they often buy used books and that 
cost trubble for many of them since that often there has been printed several new versions of them
since the one they have was printed so many things have been rearanged in the book 
and is not on the same page as the one the teacher use 
I hope you daughter get her money to strech and get her education with bravour

have a great day

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lettering as an Art (?)*

I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .

Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.

When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.

I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.

A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.

The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.

I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.

My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.

I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.

Back to the drawing board . . . literally!

I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.

But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.

Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.

Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.

I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.

It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)

I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.

I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.










Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


ah - the mind of a business person: taking a statement/thought/request and turning it into a business venture!! Good for you.

As I read your blog I was reminded of something I saw online re: branding, where a journal was purchased online and when it arrived, there were 7 different personalization and/or logos seen before getting to the journal itself. 
Every little bit adds to the beauty of the product.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I love lettering Debbie! It is funny, but when Keith got his lathe and started making pens, I pulled out my small 'stash' of fine fountain and calligraphy pens. I thoroughly enjoyed doing calligraphy. I don't know how good I was at it, but it made even writing the simplest thing look artful. I am going to be cutting some letters on the scroll saw for my friend Bernie this week too. Cutting letters is one of my favorite thing. The fancier the better. Unfortunately, these are for a sign and need to be in a simple font. But they will be fun nonetheless.

I have so many different and beautiful fonts that I can convert this way that it will surely keep me busy a while (in between everything else!) I think it will be good for those times when I am not feeling so creative and still want to accomplish something. This was a very fun set of projects and I can already picture these letters on things such as wedding plaques, ornaments, address signs and all sorts of wonderful things. It will be such a nice change from the plain ole' balloon font. How fun!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


huu what a task you accomplished there 
the letter is almost as beautyfull /tuff to read and make as the old Gottich letters
the munk´s so carefull copy´d from book to book before Gutenberg envented the printing technic 

take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Lettering can be interesting for sure… 
I made many, many signs years ago using the Spielman "Gay Nineties" lettering… Was doing fine, having fun…
Then some wise guy asked if it would be possible to make a curved sign for him…
This meant that the letters and ends of the sign would have to be developed to reflect the vanishing point of the curve…
The wise guy ended up canceling his order, but I was intrigued by the idea and worked it up… I can't find any of the letters this morning, but here was my effort in trying to curve the suggested Spielman sign ends…
When the lettering and sign ends were graphed, it was interesting how many small… discrepancies… there were!! They had to be corrected even before they were "curved"...
I have yet to make a "curved" sign, and I'm sure there are numerous ways to do this using software, but I'm still intrigued with the idea…


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I thought I earned a degree just from reading your Blog this morning, Sheila. I never thought that lettering was so complicated. Goes to show how much we take for granted. In the past I either wrote it out long hand using one of those calligraphy pens, or go on Word and picked one of several hundred fonts available and it was done! I appreciate the work you are doing to make it simpler for all of us who are much less educated on the subject. You enable us to be able to enjoy the fruit of your labor without going through all the "pain" ! ! What would we do without you !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I have learned how to do that in Illustrator, but you are right - it still takes time and manipulation of the lines to make everything work and look good. That's where custom orders come into play. I do some custom orders when asked, but most people don't want to pay the hourly wage and don't think that it should take 'that long' to make it work.

I like doing custom work. I do it for my friend Bernie because he pays me by the hour and doesn't bat an eye when I tell him how long it takes. He knows I am honest and doing something he isn't able to do. Usually the work I do for him is part of a larger project he is working on for other customers. This is built into his price and not disputed so I continue to do it for him.

I think people are shocked when they see what it cost and the time involved. We have to pick carefully. 

That is a cool drawing. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thanks, Little Paw!

I even surprised myself when taking on these first three alphabets. If you look back on the blogs of the last week or so, you can probably see my surprise at how much was involved in this. The first one was fine at 1.25" and when I made it smaller, it looked so fragile I knew it wouldn't do. After all - I want people to be able to use these for signs and smaller things like ornaments. It was absolutely necessary to make them work at a smaller size, or what is the point.

At the .75" I think it is a good starting point. You can still probably go a bit smaller if you need and it will do OK, and increasing the size will only make the letters stronger. I am still 'picking' on the last set today for a bit to make it it is good to go. I could have probably left it but still saw areas that I could make better. Me being me, I couldn't leave it alone. 

I hope that others are like you and appreciate the difference between good and not good. I know that there others who take Microsoft fonts and use them, but I also hope that they feel that their time is worth more and the little they will spend on these letters will be worth it to make sure they work properly. It's kind of like with my regular patterns - there are plenty of 'free' patterns out there, but hopefully people will want to pay for the quality that I offer in my own designs. One can hope!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


For ordinary letter writing or setting up title page for a report, Microsoft fonts worked for me. But when it comes unique and beautiful signs, logos, book covers, etc., we need to come to professionals like you for that one of a kind look!

Would you believe, it's ten a.m. and it hasn't broken 85 degrees yet ??! We had thunder storm last night and is still drizzling here in northern Oklahoma . . . exactly what we've been praying for. Maybe this would put an end to the drought, the state-wide burn ban and all the grass fires! Have a blessed day, everyone!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Very nice Sheila. I would think a lot of folks would want such beautiful letters. I hope that it is a big success for you.

Steve


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


after you have created the whole alphabet complete with numbers, take it into one of the font sites and make it into a downloadable font also, you could call it Landry's Lettering, i bet it would also go down well with aspiring scrollers, have fun.

Steve from a burning England…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi, Littlepaw - I hope that it cools off for you soon. I don't know how you all are surviving in that heat this summer. Give me my winter snow any day!

And Steve - I did start out with fonts on these letters. I am using fonts that have a commercial license that I purchased. I do manipulate and change them so that they can be cut, but the basic shapes of the letters are close to the originals. I had explained what I was doing with them before I bought the licenses, and it was OK. I don't think that putting them back for sale as 'fonts' would be though. So that is something that I really shouldn't get involved in. I like the Landry's Lettering name though! (When I write my book on these I may need to use that!) 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Lettering as an Art (?)*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in computer land today. I only have an hour or so of work left on the final pattern that I am getting ready for the next update. In tallying the new things that will be up on the site, my contribution alone will be five patterns and I will also be offering a kit. Keith has some very nice patterns to add also. Since we only updated the site a couple of weeks ago, I think that is a good accomplishment. I am wondering why I have been feeling like I haven't done anything lately. Humm . . .
> 
> Included in the new patterns, are the three that I have been working on for the past week or so. They are to date, some of the most time-consuming patterns that I have done. They aren't actually patterns of a project, but they are patterns of alphabets and lettering sets that can be used in conjunction with any project you wish. Now this may sound simple, but believe me, it is not.
> 
> When scroll sawing lettering, there is much more to it than just cutting around fonts. Since fonts are produced for type, there are usually several spots in them that wouldn't tolerate cutting out of wood. Many times I use lettering in some of the plaques I make, which involves either cutting letters individually out of thin stock (usually about 1/8" thick) to overlay on the piece, or by cutting them right into the plaque or ornament. I don't know if people who don't do it realize how much is involved with getting the designs to work properly. Often the letter drawing takes longer than drawing up the rest of the pattern.
> 
> I have seen some computer programs that are available to do this, but the only ones I am familiar with only offer a limited number of typefaces to work with. They are fairly expensive and the customer needs to know how to work with the computer.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had received a request from a customer for a full set of letters from one of the plaques that I had designed. He had liked the typeface that I used in the plaque, and he wanted to make something on his own using the same font. Typically, when I design a plaque like that, I don't take the time to work the entire alphabet into letters that you could cut - only the ones used. But this request got me thinking. There are many people who want to offer personalized products such as ornaments and plaques for friends and family and to sell. Perhaps since I knew how to do this, I would offer complete alphabets for them to make their own things with.
> 
> The light bulb in my head went on. I thought about it and didn't remember seeing any patterns of this nature before. It is one of those simple things that we just haven't seen done yet.
> 
> I ran the idea by a couple of my friends who design scroll saw patterns and they thought it was a good idea too. With all the 'word art' and the popularity of personalized items, it may be a good seller.
> 
> My next step was to find fonts that would not only work, but would also not have copyright issues. Even though I was changing them quite a bit, I wanted to be absolutely sure that I would be able to sell the finished pattern without having to worry. I was able to come up with several (actually, quite a few) fonts that are both beautiful and would also work well with cutting. I was well on my way.
> 
> I spent most of the couple of weeks working on three patterns that I will be offering on the update. As usual, in the beginning, I had thought that it would take me only a few hours to rework each to be functional for cutting. I suppose that much of the surprise that I had was the reality that it has taken far longer than that - up to a couple of days - to really make each letter workable. I found out the hard way that even if the letters were workable at 1.25", by the time I made them smaller, they would have pieces so fragile that it would take a miracle for the pieces to not fall off. After taking a couple of days on the first set in the 1.25" size, I reduced the size to .75" to see what it would look like and I was both saddened and discouraged to see that it wouldn't work on many of the letters.
> 
> Back to the drawing board . . . literally!
> 
> I decided to offer the sets at the .75" size as a starting point. In making the letters, I first converted them to vector graphics which meant that they were line work and you could pull and push the lines around like rope. Most of the time I needed to work at a 1600x magnification to see what I was doing. I had to clean up the lines and make sure that there were no jagged edges left from the conversion process with meant that I needed to pick through each letter carefully. I then had to re-size everything so that they were consistent with each other. Many of the letters had flourishes which went above and below the base lines so it wasn't just a matter of typing in a figure and hitting the button. I had to measure each from the body of the letter to make them look good. No wonder my eyes hurt.
> 
> But finally they are coming together. As with most things we do, we learn as we go along and figure out the most efficient ways to draw and present things. I am finally getting it down to a system.
> 
> Even with these realizations however, I have found that there is no quick and easy way to do this. I can't see it taking any less than about eight to ten hours per set to get them to look nice and work at multiple sizes. But that is a good thing for me. I am hoping that everyone else sees the value in this and would want to spend a little on the patterns rather than taking the time. I suppose we will have to see.
> 
> Each set contains a full alphabet and numeral set, as well as some special characters. I was debating on whether to have multiples of the popular letters such as 'e', but the patterns were already six to eight pages and I didn't want them to be any bulkier than they needed to be. Besides, many of my customers buy PDF patterns to print out themselves, which will give them the opportunity to print out only what they really need. The customers who get hard copies will be able to go to their usual place and do the same, as well as size them to their liking.
> 
> I also have a gray grid around each letter for easy placement and alignment. I find that to be very helpful in going around curves and customizing them to ones' needs. I think that people will find it very useful and easy to work with. Sometimes taking a step back and doing something 'low tech' is still the easiest way.
> 
> It may seem a bit silly to work so hard on something like this. As a graphic person, I have always thought attractive lettering was important. When I used to sell my mohair teddy bears, I included pretty parchment hang tag with each that had all their particulars hand lettered in calligraphy. It was a nice touch and I believe added to them a lot. I even did all my Christmas cards in calligraphy one year (notice, I said ONE year. It took forever!)
> 
> I think that others will also appreciate the beauty of these letters and hopefully they will no longer just settle for the basic balloon letters that are pretty much the only thing available to them now. I hope this will open a whole new avenue for scrollers and help them to also be creative in their work.
> 
> I find that there can be beauty everywhere, even in something as simple as lettering. You just have to know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I totally agree with Shelia , On the font letter it can be a pain right were a pill can't reach . It takes alot time to make the letters look right at different sizes as I found out when I did the Wedding Gifts ( http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52181 )


----------



## scrollgirl

*Unexpected Surprises*

Sometimes days are heading in a direction, and out of nowhere something unexpected happens and the day takes a whole other path. Yesterday was like that for me.

I was finishing up the third letting plan and getting ready to do the necessary things for the web site update and I received an email that needed my attention. It seems that I had to put my attention elsewhere elsewhere for a while and get some paper work done for something that I am working on.

While I was doing that, I had some unexpected guests stop in. My partner's aunt was in visiting from the United States and we hadn't seen her since last autumn. She is a fun and personable woman and we always have a great time together. Of course, things here were messy. It seems that when things are all tidy we never get company and it is only when things are a little upside down that we have visitors. Life is just like that. But she is the kind of person who doesn't look at those things and is here for the company. That's the best kind of friends.

We spent the remainder of the afternoon visiting and catching up on things. She was thrilled to see all the new stuff we were working on and kept on asking us to show her more. My partner has recently made several southwestern themed projects and her husband makes beautiful southwestern jewelry that he sells so she was particularly interested in seeing those things. It was a fun and relaxing way to spend the afternoon.

After they had left, it was back to the paperwork for me. It was one of those time when I was really glad that I am somewhat organized because what could have taken days to complete was actually done in an hour or so. It is a good feeling knowing that things are where they are supposed to be and although it takes time to get things that way in the first place, it is very much worth it in the end.

So I am afraid I don't have much to say today. Today will be focused on getting the updates done on the site and getting my newsletter out to my mailing list people. With the site set up as it is, it's not as daunting task as it used to be. I feel good about the new things that will be there and I am looking forward to seeing how everything will be received.

I read on a blog this morning that it is only four months until Christmas time. I know that is obviously true, but I hadn't really thought about it yet. It always amazes me how fast those four months go by. The autumn is certainly my favorite time of the year. I wish there were some way that I can make it last all year long. It is silly to think that way, but I do anyway. I try to enjoy every single moment of the season.

It will be good to get this update under my belt. It will be a nice resting point for me. After it is done, I want to sit down and re-prioritize things and make a new list of goals and deadlines to work on. I may even take a breath in between and enjoy some of these days of summer. I know I won't be completely idle though.

Surprises are nice. What is better is when unexpected things happen in life and you are on top of things enough to allow for them and enjoy them as they should be. I know that I push myself hard sometimes when I don't have to, but I do that so when times like these come along, I know that I have some breathing room and don't have to panic and get things finished.

I do listen to my friend's advice. I take time to slow down a bit and enjoy the things around me. Otherwise I would be in danger of burning myself out. There is a great feeling of peace when you find balance in life. I am learning that. Although those quiet times may only last a moment, they are there right beneath the surface and all you have to do is allow them to rise up a bit to enjoy them every now and then. And doing so makes everything else worth while.

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Surprises*
> 
> Sometimes days are heading in a direction, and out of nowhere something unexpected happens and the day takes a whole other path. Yesterday was like that for me.
> 
> I was finishing up the third letting plan and getting ready to do the necessary things for the web site update and I received an email that needed my attention. It seems that I had to put my attention elsewhere elsewhere for a while and get some paper work done for something that I am working on.
> 
> While I was doing that, I had some unexpected guests stop in. My partner's aunt was in visiting from the United States and we hadn't seen her since last autumn. She is a fun and personable woman and we always have a great time together. Of course, things here were messy. It seems that when things are all tidy we never get company and it is only when things are a little upside down that we have visitors. Life is just like that. But she is the kind of person who doesn't look at those things and is here for the company. That's the best kind of friends.
> 
> We spent the remainder of the afternoon visiting and catching up on things. She was thrilled to see all the new stuff we were working on and kept on asking us to show her more. My partner has recently made several southwestern themed projects and her husband makes beautiful southwestern jewelry that he sells so she was particularly interested in seeing those things. It was a fun and relaxing way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> After they had left, it was back to the paperwork for me. It was one of those time when I was really glad that I am somewhat organized because what could have taken days to complete was actually done in an hour or so. It is a good feeling knowing that things are where they are supposed to be and although it takes time to get things that way in the first place, it is very much worth it in the end.
> 
> So I am afraid I don't have much to say today. Today will be focused on getting the updates done on the site and getting my newsletter out to my mailing list people. With the site set up as it is, it's not as daunting task as it used to be. I feel good about the new things that will be there and I am looking forward to seeing how everything will be received.
> 
> I read on a blog this morning that it is only four months until Christmas time. I know that is obviously true, but I hadn't really thought about it yet. It always amazes me how fast those four months go by. The autumn is certainly my favorite time of the year. I wish there were some way that I can make it last all year long. It is silly to think that way, but I do anyway. I try to enjoy every single moment of the season.
> 
> It will be good to get this update under my belt. It will be a nice resting point for me. After it is done, I want to sit down and re-prioritize things and make a new list of goals and deadlines to work on. I may even take a breath in between and enjoy some of these days of summer. I know I won't be completely idle though.
> 
> Surprises are nice. What is better is when unexpected things happen in life and you are on top of things enough to allow for them and enjoy them as they should be. I know that I push myself hard sometimes when I don't have to, but I do that so when times like these come along, I know that I have some breathing room and don't have to panic and get things finished.
> 
> I do listen to my friend's advice. I take time to slow down a bit and enjoy the things around me. Otherwise I would be in danger of burning myself out. There is a great feeling of peace when you find balance in life. I am learning that. Although those quiet times may only last a moment, they are there right beneath the surface and all you have to do is allow them to rise up a bit to enjoy them every now and then. And doing so makes everything else worth while.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


A surprise visit from some one I like always makes my day, and I'm glad you had one yesterday, Sheila. Have a great day today also!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Surprises*
> 
> Sometimes days are heading in a direction, and out of nowhere something unexpected happens and the day takes a whole other path. Yesterday was like that for me.
> 
> I was finishing up the third letting plan and getting ready to do the necessary things for the web site update and I received an email that needed my attention. It seems that I had to put my attention elsewhere elsewhere for a while and get some paper work done for something that I am working on.
> 
> While I was doing that, I had some unexpected guests stop in. My partner's aunt was in visiting from the United States and we hadn't seen her since last autumn. She is a fun and personable woman and we always have a great time together. Of course, things here were messy. It seems that when things are all tidy we never get company and it is only when things are a little upside down that we have visitors. Life is just like that. But she is the kind of person who doesn't look at those things and is here for the company. That's the best kind of friends.
> 
> We spent the remainder of the afternoon visiting and catching up on things. She was thrilled to see all the new stuff we were working on and kept on asking us to show her more. My partner has recently made several southwestern themed projects and her husband makes beautiful southwestern jewelry that he sells so she was particularly interested in seeing those things. It was a fun and relaxing way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> After they had left, it was back to the paperwork for me. It was one of those time when I was really glad that I am somewhat organized because what could have taken days to complete was actually done in an hour or so. It is a good feeling knowing that things are where they are supposed to be and although it takes time to get things that way in the first place, it is very much worth it in the end.
> 
> So I am afraid I don't have much to say today. Today will be focused on getting the updates done on the site and getting my newsletter out to my mailing list people. With the site set up as it is, it's not as daunting task as it used to be. I feel good about the new things that will be there and I am looking forward to seeing how everything will be received.
> 
> I read on a blog this morning that it is only four months until Christmas time. I know that is obviously true, but I hadn't really thought about it yet. It always amazes me how fast those four months go by. The autumn is certainly my favorite time of the year. I wish there were some way that I can make it last all year long. It is silly to think that way, but I do anyway. I try to enjoy every single moment of the season.
> 
> It will be good to get this update under my belt. It will be a nice resting point for me. After it is done, I want to sit down and re-prioritize things and make a new list of goals and deadlines to work on. I may even take a breath in between and enjoy some of these days of summer. I know I won't be completely idle though.
> 
> Surprises are nice. What is better is when unexpected things happen in life and you are on top of things enough to allow for them and enjoy them as they should be. I know that I push myself hard sometimes when I don't have to, but I do that so when times like these come along, I know that I have some breathing room and don't have to panic and get things finished.
> 
> I do listen to my friend's advice. I take time to slow down a bit and enjoy the things around me. Otherwise I would be in danger of burning myself out. There is a great feeling of peace when you find balance in life. I am learning that. Although those quiet times may only last a moment, they are there right beneath the surface and all you have to do is allow them to rise up a bit to enjoy them every now and then. And doing so makes everything else worth while.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


It sounds like you enjoyed your visit and still was able to get work done . Sometimes when I get company ( the ones you see often) I'll put them to work .

have a good day and looking forward to the updates


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Surprises*
> 
> Sometimes days are heading in a direction, and out of nowhere something unexpected happens and the day takes a whole other path. Yesterday was like that for me.
> 
> I was finishing up the third letting plan and getting ready to do the necessary things for the web site update and I received an email that needed my attention. It seems that I had to put my attention elsewhere elsewhere for a while and get some paper work done for something that I am working on.
> 
> While I was doing that, I had some unexpected guests stop in. My partner's aunt was in visiting from the United States and we hadn't seen her since last autumn. She is a fun and personable woman and we always have a great time together. Of course, things here were messy. It seems that when things are all tidy we never get company and it is only when things are a little upside down that we have visitors. Life is just like that. But she is the kind of person who doesn't look at those things and is here for the company. That's the best kind of friends.
> 
> We spent the remainder of the afternoon visiting and catching up on things. She was thrilled to see all the new stuff we were working on and kept on asking us to show her more. My partner has recently made several southwestern themed projects and her husband makes beautiful southwestern jewelry that he sells so she was particularly interested in seeing those things. It was a fun and relaxing way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> After they had left, it was back to the paperwork for me. It was one of those time when I was really glad that I am somewhat organized because what could have taken days to complete was actually done in an hour or so. It is a good feeling knowing that things are where they are supposed to be and although it takes time to get things that way in the first place, it is very much worth it in the end.
> 
> So I am afraid I don't have much to say today. Today will be focused on getting the updates done on the site and getting my newsletter out to my mailing list people. With the site set up as it is, it's not as daunting task as it used to be. I feel good about the new things that will be there and I am looking forward to seeing how everything will be received.
> 
> I read on a blog this morning that it is only four months until Christmas time. I know that is obviously true, but I hadn't really thought about it yet. It always amazes me how fast those four months go by. The autumn is certainly my favorite time of the year. I wish there were some way that I can make it last all year long. It is silly to think that way, but I do anyway. I try to enjoy every single moment of the season.
> 
> It will be good to get this update under my belt. It will be a nice resting point for me. After it is done, I want to sit down and re-prioritize things and make a new list of goals and deadlines to work on. I may even take a breath in between and enjoy some of these days of summer. I know I won't be completely idle though.
> 
> Surprises are nice. What is better is when unexpected things happen in life and you are on top of things enough to allow for them and enjoy them as they should be. I know that I push myself hard sometimes when I don't have to, but I do that so when times like these come along, I know that I have some breathing room and don't have to panic and get things finished.
> 
> I do listen to my friend's advice. I take time to slow down a bit and enjoy the things around me. Otherwise I would be in danger of burning myself out. There is a great feeling of peace when you find balance in life. I am learning that. Although those quiet times may only last a moment, they are there right beneath the surface and all you have to do is allow them to rise up a bit to enjoy them every now and then. And doing so makes everything else worth while.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


that was nice to hear 
such visits even though this one got around to be half work showing your new things 
count twice in the brake time

and a brake at bennies house sunday …............luxus week you suddently got 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*

Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.

Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.

As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.

Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.

I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.

I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.

I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.

Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.

But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.

Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.

But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.

So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.

So today's thought for the day is as follows:










Wish me luck!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


you are right about you have to bee on top of this bank thing 
and I think you have to take the big change … or at least shop around in the 
bank world to see where you can get the best deal for you and where the persons 
and the bank at every costummer as an importen costummer for the busyness of the bank
I don´t know how its over there but here in Denmark people used to have the same bank
thrugh the hole life but in the last 10-15 years they have learned to chift bank often 
depending on where they can get the best value for there money and situation 
people even have learned to have net-bank 
so time for you to look into it 
I havn´t been on your site yet Sheila .. sorry , but do you use paypal as an option for payment
then you don´t have to deal with having bank in two country´s I think …. I only have used it as 
to pay with and I´m not fammiliar with the other site

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


Hi, Dennis:
Yes, I had my previous bank for almost fifteen years - since the beginning of my business. It was a smaller neighborhood bank where they actually knew me and I had personal and honest service. When they were taken over last year, I was sad because First Midwest is a large powerhouse bank who is in the process of scooping up as many smaller banks as they can. They promised that things wouldn't change except for the better but I knew better. (I worked for a large downtown Chicago bank several years right out of University)

I suppose the most difficult part for me is that I am living here in Canada and my business is in the USA. About 90 per cent of my customers are US so it is best for me to keep it there to avoid exchange fees on most transactions. Changing banks isn't easy from a distance. It may take me having to go to the States to do so, which will be a cost a can't really handle right now.

Fortunately, when I was in the States in March, I had my son signed onto my account so he can do any of the things that they require me to do 'in person.' Moving to another bank would be difficult right now, as it would require me to be there and I can't really do that at this time.

Thankfully, I do have Paypal available on my site as a safety net. I am pleased and surprised at how many customers use it. If I had to forgo accepting Mastercard or Visa for a time, I would at least have that available. It is good to have options.

When they open I will be on the phone to see exactly what is involved with the changeover. It may not be as bad as I think, but with the market the way things are, I need to be realistic and weigh my options carefully.

"Knowledge is Power" 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


Better to be safe then sorry . Good luck Shelia ! Tip : make sure the asprins are close by when dealing with banks .


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


Hi Sheila;

I thought the saying was; "if it aint broke, don't break it".

Yup, banks can be fun. I find that being "faithful" to a bank is a bit of a waste of time, as they are rarely "faithful" to their customers.

Good luck.

Lee


----------



## BreakingBoardom

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


Hope everything goes over well with the bank. For supposedly being a safe place to store your money, they sure love to make you part with plenty of it. Good luck.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


you should try living here in the Uk, even parking on the Pink cloud is extortion…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


I find so many businesses doing what I would consider bad business these days. I guess I'm getting old. I remember a time when the best way to get business was word of mouth advertising. The best way to get word of mouth advertising was to take care of your best and most faithful customers. 
I have noticed a lot in the last decade though. This is only a few.

My bank seems to penalize me for being faithful. I've been with the same bank for well over a decade. While they offer great deals to new customers, it seems that us long time customers just have to take a back seat, and sometimes take it in the back seat (if you know what I mean)

My cable company handles my TV and internet service. I can't pick up TV for the wife and kids around here without cable and I am addicted to the internet. I have been with this same company for nine years now. Yet, I see such great attractive rates in the newspapers trying to lure in new customers, my rates continue to go up every year. I have asked every single year about me getting one of these attractive rates. I am always told that these rates are for new customers only. If I cancel my service for over three months and then come back I will again be considered a new customer. So wait. They are basically telling me I could be rewarded for being a NON-loyal customer.

I am a creature of habit. I use the same electrical power on average in any given month compared to what I used last year the same month. I have kept track of this. (Yes I am anal about a lot of things. Why do you ask?) Every so often I get notices about the stock reports or some other deal I don't quite understand that has been made by my power company that is supposed to lower my overall bill. So why is it that given month averages keep going up? I have a better question about the power company. There has been times that I have gotten down and not able to go to my shop. In those cases I have my wife or one of my sons go flip the main breaker at the shop so that there is absolutely no power useage at the shop. So how is it that I have gotten down for a whole month at a time and my bill for that month was about the same as other months that I was able to be in the shop almost on a daily basis?

Please don't even get me started on the cell phone company I have been with for so very long. They recently closed down the local office where I could get answers concerning my account and outsources all their customer service to some far away land (possibly on a pink cloud Sheila. It would make sense since every time I call they seem way more happy than I think they should be) where whatever version of english they are supposed to be speaking is not comprehendable by my understanding of the english language.

Sheila, please take a break and go to your pink cloud. When dealing with large corporations like banks these days, failure to do so may ultimately result in the need of mental help. We are always here for you, but most of us have enough mental issues of our own that we may not do so well trying to help you with yours. 
Think pink clouds, thick plush pink clouds. There are magical stars and unicorns there. They have all the hot coffee and banana breads you could ever want. There are no banks. There are no power or cable companies. Since everyone you want is already there, then there is no need for the internet. Everyone there speaks the same language. Since everything is free there is no need for currency or worries. 
Aw hell. Now I want to go to a pink cloud and never come back.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Say 'No' to Pink Clouds (??)*
> 
> Several months ago I wrote that the bank I used in Chicago for the past 14 years had failed and was taken over by one of the giant banks (First Midwest.) It is funny (odd) that the second I found out about it, I had this impending sense of doom that this wasn't going to be a good thing.
> 
> Those of you who read every day and know me, know that I am quite the optimist. Even on the darkest days, I try to see the good in situations and much prefer to live in a land of hope, trust and anticipation (which I fondly refer to as the 'pink cloud') where bunnies romp through the meadow and the monetary system is based on juju bees and good intentions.
> 
> As a business woman I realize that the land of the pink cloud only exists in my mind. I only travel to there occasionally when I need a break from the real world and its harshness and stupidity. I have to plan my visits carefully, because I know if I spend too much time there, I may not want to return to reality. But as with all vacations, there are times when we have to come home and face the real world again. That is part of being responsible.
> 
> Over the last several months, little by little I have been seeing changes in my bank. More often than not, these changes are costing me more money. Half a percent here. A couple of dollars monthly fee there. Foreign transaction fees in another place. They are all beginning to add up to some scary numbers.
> 
> I have to thank Paul (Big Tiny) for his blog on finances earlier this year. I joined in reading it and so far this year I have done (pretty) well with keeping track of things much better than in the past. While I am not perfect and do get behind at posting things, I am at least more aware of what is going on daily with my finances and business. It isn't that I was *unaware* before - it is just that now I am *more aware* now and try to stay on top of things a bit better to see what my business is actually making. I realize that pink clouds and business don't really mix well and in the end, if I fail to be realistic about things, then I am the only one who really suffers.
> 
> I received notice yesterday that now my credit card processing is going to change. First Midwest sold out that division to another bank and there are eight pages of fine (and I mean miniscule) print of their 'Terms and Agreements' that I don't really understand. I mean, I sort of understand them, but I am sure that there are 'loopholes' in there that I missed and am unaware of.
> 
> I understand that in the next several weeks, I should be hearing from them regarding the changes and setting up the account with the new bank. I will be honest and tell you that this rather terrifies me. Am I getting that old? I don't want change. I don't like it. I am from the old school of 'if it ain't broken, don't fix it' way of thinking. Also, there is the nagging voice in the back of my head that keeps telling me 'nothing good will come of this.' Try as I may to ignore it, it persists.
> 
> Part of me wants to take refuge on the pink cloud and tell myself that all will be taken care of by them as they say it would be.
> 
> But then there is the real me. The intelligent me. The me that got me where I am now. And somehow that doesn't fly.
> 
> Today will be a day of investigation. I will go on a fact finding mission to see what this is all about and see how I can come out of this situation with as little damage as possible. There are many factors that I have to consider. My business is in the USA. I am living in Canada. There are cross border issues and all kinds of stuff that needs to be thought about.
> 
> But fortunately I am quite organized and I have done everything 'right' by legal standards all along. Although the situation can be quite overwhelming at times, I know that with a cool head that I will find the answers as to what will work best for me and my company. It just takes some thought and ingenuity and some work. And a clear head.
> 
> So for today, I will declare a 'Say No to Pink Clouds' day, as much as it pains me. No bunnies. No soft fluff. No juju bees. There are times in all of our lives for pink clouds, but this isn't one of them. Perhaps, after this is all settled, I will allow myself a short visit in the future, but for right now, reality is the only answer. Numbers don't lie and although I may come off here as I am being somewhat flippant, I am very serious that I need to be ready for battle. The future of my business is at stake.
> 
> So today's thought for the day is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


Sheila, you could try to do what Pa Kettle, would do in these situations….

Put the letters from the bank back in the mail box….

Time to go back to pink bunnies romping in the meadows where there feet get gueey

on ju ju bees!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding Answers*

Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I am fairly sure that it isn't over yet.

I do find that in situations such as this, the best thing for me to do is to do my homework and not do anything in haste. I think that gathering as much information as possible and making an intelligent decision is the best way to go. That is the plan anyway.

As soon as they were opened yesterday I placed a call to the bank. They did have a phone number listed on the notice and it at least put me directly into the Merchant Services department. That was a good start. The call was answered by a pleasant girl who informed me that most of the department was in a meeting. She took my information and told me that I would receive a call back soon.

I went on with my day and tried not to think about it. After all, these things don't happen overnight. I have learned when dealing with companies like this that I do much better if I put things aside and get busy with other things, as it seems that they rarely put you at a high priority. I am sure that soon after the letter was sent, they were flooded with calls regarding these changes. In a way, I was happy that I was here in Canada and didn't find out about it until now. The letter was dated July 26th and for once I was grateful at the delay in receiving information, as the initial rush of questions from local merchants would have surely occurred already.

After working on some custom orders for a couple of hours, I needed to get an order out at the post office and also get some groceries. I did my errands and upon returning there was still no message from them. It was now afternoon and I was getting a bit antsy. It was a beautiful day out and I decided to take a walk around the river. I am sorry to say that I haven't been taking my daily walks for quite a while. Things have just gotten in the way of them. Be it the bugs or the heat or just being too busy in general. It is something that I need to take the time to do every day though. I think it is important for my own well-being on a lot of levels.

While walking past one house that has a beautifully kept little pond, there stood a blue heron at the far edge. At first I thought it was a statue or something, but then it turned its head and I realized that it was indeed real. I had seen him before on the way to the store, as the pond is right off the road, and I am hopeful that he will make residence there fore a while.

Walking always gives me time to really think. My partner and I used to walk every night and discuss the business and our plans and we referred to them as mini business meetings. It was a nice way to talk over things without other distractions and we seemed to accomplish a lot in that time. Yesterday was no different, and we talked over our options regarding these bank issues. It is good for us both to be on the same page with this.

When I returned from walking, there was a message from the girl from the bank. I called her back and found her to be very pleasant and helpful. While assuring me that the rates that were being charged to me were not going to change, I also was smart enough to realize that once the contract was sold to the new organization, it wouldn't be in my bank's control. I suppose that they need to say stuff like that to customers to avoid panic and losing the contracts, but I would have to be pretty naive to think that things would stay the same.

She also informed me that the new company had tried to contact me and was unable to reach me. They had on record a phone number from 8 years ago when I still lived in the Chicago area. That was a bit disturbing, because not only had I fully updated my information when I first moved to Canada, but I had done so again last year when I settled here where I am now. After all, the statements were properly arriving at the new address and all the account information such as email and even my site address pointed to me here. But she told me that they had made several unsuccessful attempts to talk to me about things. It doesn't help my confidence in them.

Apparently this changeover will happen very quickly. She said I am to expect a call from them next week in which I will have to go over some information and have a phone training session and then set things up with my payment gateway in order to make a smooth transition from one processor to the other. On the plus side, they did seem aware of how detrimental 'down time' would be and promised that the transition should be seamless. We'll see.

Everything should be completed by next week, which gives me no time at all to even consider going with another institution at this point. I am fairly certain that is how they want it. Strike fast before we can think about it.

On the up side, everything can be done from here. There is a phone training session and I am told that there is nothing that needs to be signed as far as contracting with them. The process of running my first transaction will serve as an acceptance of their terms which is also in itself scary. It is as if they give you no choice except to follow their terms or you are out of business as far as processing cards.

I am still going to be looking into other options. My son just signed on with another bank to process cards for his new business. He did affirm that it was quite an ordeal not only to find a bank which offered low fees, but also go through the approval process. His business is incorporated though (mine is sole-proprietorship) and may have some different criteria, but after last weeks' financial woes on wall street and around the world, I am pretty close to certain that at least for the moment, banks are being careful with taking on small businesses like mine.

I am thinking that for now I will see how it goes and stay put. I will certainly keep you all updated on what is going on and I am sure that next week sometime when the transition is being made, I will have some thoughts on the entire process. I don't for a minute though believe that the rates will not increase in some shape or form. It is just a matter of when. I expect that for the first few months they will remain the same until we are all settled in. That is what happened with the big bank when they took over last year. Then, little by little, things started to be added on and terms amended so we (hopefully) wouldn't notice. So far that has been their mode of operation and I don't see this company being any different. I just need to keep a close eye on the charges and things and have another plan in the wings for when I have enough.

Today I am going to spend the day working on some custom orders. I have several different ones that I took on and I would like to get a good handle on them if I can. It will be a good day because I will finally be able to get to the saw and do some cutting - something I haven't been able to do for weeks. It is already sunny and beautiful out and I plan to take another walk today. I think it will be a good habit to get into today. Maybe I will take my camera with and get a picture of that heron if he is still around.

Thank you all for your support and comments yesterday, both on the board and privately. It really does help to discuss ideas when making decisions like this and hearing about others experiences is definitely a plus. That is why I like to share it here too. I want other woodworkers who are thinking about starting a business to realize that there is a lot more to things than making projects. I hope that by sharing some of the things that happen to me and the obstacles that I face and how I overcome them helps others who may find themselves in the same situation. It isn't always easy, but by doing some research and with the help of others who have had experiences that were similar, it is easier to find some answers.

Thank you all for your help.

I wish you all a happy and creative Saturday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Answers*
> 
> Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I am fairly sure that it isn't over yet.
> 
> I do find that in situations such as this, the best thing for me to do is to do my homework and not do anything in haste. I think that gathering as much information as possible and making an intelligent decision is the best way to go. That is the plan anyway.
> 
> As soon as they were opened yesterday I placed a call to the bank. They did have a phone number listed on the notice and it at least put me directly into the Merchant Services department. That was a good start. The call was answered by a pleasant girl who informed me that most of the department was in a meeting. She took my information and told me that I would receive a call back soon.
> 
> I went on with my day and tried not to think about it. After all, these things don't happen overnight. I have learned when dealing with companies like this that I do much better if I put things aside and get busy with other things, as it seems that they rarely put you at a high priority. I am sure that soon after the letter was sent, they were flooded with calls regarding these changes. In a way, I was happy that I was here in Canada and didn't find out about it until now. The letter was dated July 26th and for once I was grateful at the delay in receiving information, as the initial rush of questions from local merchants would have surely occurred already.
> 
> After working on some custom orders for a couple of hours, I needed to get an order out at the post office and also get some groceries. I did my errands and upon returning there was still no message from them. It was now afternoon and I was getting a bit antsy. It was a beautiful day out and I decided to take a walk around the river. I am sorry to say that I haven't been taking my daily walks for quite a while. Things have just gotten in the way of them. Be it the bugs or the heat or just being too busy in general. It is something that I need to take the time to do every day though. I think it is important for my own well-being on a lot of levels.
> 
> While walking past one house that has a beautifully kept little pond, there stood a blue heron at the far edge. At first I thought it was a statue or something, but then it turned its head and I realized that it was indeed real. I had seen him before on the way to the store, as the pond is right off the road, and I am hopeful that he will make residence there fore a while.
> 
> Walking always gives me time to really think. My partner and I used to walk every night and discuss the business and our plans and we referred to them as mini business meetings. It was a nice way to talk over things without other distractions and we seemed to accomplish a lot in that time. Yesterday was no different, and we talked over our options regarding these bank issues. It is good for us both to be on the same page with this.
> 
> When I returned from walking, there was a message from the girl from the bank. I called her back and found her to be very pleasant and helpful. While assuring me that the rates that were being charged to me were not going to change, I also was smart enough to realize that once the contract was sold to the new organization, it wouldn't be in my bank's control. I suppose that they need to say stuff like that to customers to avoid panic and losing the contracts, but I would have to be pretty naive to think that things would stay the same.
> 
> She also informed me that the new company had tried to contact me and was unable to reach me. They had on record a phone number from 8 years ago when I still lived in the Chicago area. That was a bit disturbing, because not only had I fully updated my information when I first moved to Canada, but I had done so again last year when I settled here where I am now. After all, the statements were properly arriving at the new address and all the account information such as email and even my site address pointed to me here. But she told me that they had made several unsuccessful attempts to talk to me about things. It doesn't help my confidence in them.
> 
> Apparently this changeover will happen very quickly. She said I am to expect a call from them next week in which I will have to go over some information and have a phone training session and then set things up with my payment gateway in order to make a smooth transition from one processor to the other. On the plus side, they did seem aware of how detrimental 'down time' would be and promised that the transition should be seamless. We'll see.
> 
> Everything should be completed by next week, which gives me no time at all to even consider going with another institution at this point. I am fairly certain that is how they want it. Strike fast before we can think about it.
> 
> On the up side, everything can be done from here. There is a phone training session and I am told that there is nothing that needs to be signed as far as contracting with them. The process of running my first transaction will serve as an acceptance of their terms which is also in itself scary. It is as if they give you no choice except to follow their terms or you are out of business as far as processing cards.
> 
> I am still going to be looking into other options. My son just signed on with another bank to process cards for his new business. He did affirm that it was quite an ordeal not only to find a bank which offered low fees, but also go through the approval process. His business is incorporated though (mine is sole-proprietorship) and may have some different criteria, but after last weeks' financial woes on wall street and around the world, I am pretty close to certain that at least for the moment, banks are being careful with taking on small businesses like mine.
> 
> I am thinking that for now I will see how it goes and stay put. I will certainly keep you all updated on what is going on and I am sure that next week sometime when the transition is being made, I will have some thoughts on the entire process. I don't for a minute though believe that the rates will not increase in some shape or form. It is just a matter of when. I expect that for the first few months they will remain the same until we are all settled in. That is what happened with the big bank when they took over last year. Then, little by little, things started to be added on and terms amended so we (hopefully) wouldn't notice. So far that has been their mode of operation and I don't see this company being any different. I just need to keep a close eye on the charges and things and have another plan in the wings for when I have enough.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day working on some custom orders. I have several different ones that I took on and I would like to get a good handle on them if I can. It will be a good day because I will finally be able to get to the saw and do some cutting - something I haven't been able to do for weeks. It is already sunny and beautiful out and I plan to take another walk today. I think it will be a good habit to get into today. Maybe I will take my camera with and get a picture of that heron if he is still around.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and comments yesterday, both on the board and privately. It really does help to discuss ideas when making decisions like this and hearing about others experiences is definitely a plus. That is why I like to share it here too. I want other woodworkers who are thinking about starting a business to realize that there is a lot more to things than making projects. I hope that by sharing some of the things that happen to me and the obstacles that I face and how I overcome them helps others who may find themselves in the same situation. It isn't always easy, but by doing some research and with the help of others who have had experiences that were similar, it is easier to find some answers.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Saturday!


Hi Sheila, 
You are so positive that even the pink will never get red or blue. The white is always your perception and no doubt that those difficulties in life are temporarily happening because we allow them. Glad that you always overcome those. Keep it going.

Well, my Saturday is over and I have created a new box out of those scraps. Wish the best for filling up those custom orders. Just keep time with your leisure too… walking is good.. 
God Bless and Good Health!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Answers*
> 
> Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I am fairly sure that it isn't over yet.
> 
> I do find that in situations such as this, the best thing for me to do is to do my homework and not do anything in haste. I think that gathering as much information as possible and making an intelligent decision is the best way to go. That is the plan anyway.
> 
> As soon as they were opened yesterday I placed a call to the bank. They did have a phone number listed on the notice and it at least put me directly into the Merchant Services department. That was a good start. The call was answered by a pleasant girl who informed me that most of the department was in a meeting. She took my information and told me that I would receive a call back soon.
> 
> I went on with my day and tried not to think about it. After all, these things don't happen overnight. I have learned when dealing with companies like this that I do much better if I put things aside and get busy with other things, as it seems that they rarely put you at a high priority. I am sure that soon after the letter was sent, they were flooded with calls regarding these changes. In a way, I was happy that I was here in Canada and didn't find out about it until now. The letter was dated July 26th and for once I was grateful at the delay in receiving information, as the initial rush of questions from local merchants would have surely occurred already.
> 
> After working on some custom orders for a couple of hours, I needed to get an order out at the post office and also get some groceries. I did my errands and upon returning there was still no message from them. It was now afternoon and I was getting a bit antsy. It was a beautiful day out and I decided to take a walk around the river. I am sorry to say that I haven't been taking my daily walks for quite a while. Things have just gotten in the way of them. Be it the bugs or the heat or just being too busy in general. It is something that I need to take the time to do every day though. I think it is important for my own well-being on a lot of levels.
> 
> While walking past one house that has a beautifully kept little pond, there stood a blue heron at the far edge. At first I thought it was a statue or something, but then it turned its head and I realized that it was indeed real. I had seen him before on the way to the store, as the pond is right off the road, and I am hopeful that he will make residence there fore a while.
> 
> Walking always gives me time to really think. My partner and I used to walk every night and discuss the business and our plans and we referred to them as mini business meetings. It was a nice way to talk over things without other distractions and we seemed to accomplish a lot in that time. Yesterday was no different, and we talked over our options regarding these bank issues. It is good for us both to be on the same page with this.
> 
> When I returned from walking, there was a message from the girl from the bank. I called her back and found her to be very pleasant and helpful. While assuring me that the rates that were being charged to me were not going to change, I also was smart enough to realize that once the contract was sold to the new organization, it wouldn't be in my bank's control. I suppose that they need to say stuff like that to customers to avoid panic and losing the contracts, but I would have to be pretty naive to think that things would stay the same.
> 
> She also informed me that the new company had tried to contact me and was unable to reach me. They had on record a phone number from 8 years ago when I still lived in the Chicago area. That was a bit disturbing, because not only had I fully updated my information when I first moved to Canada, but I had done so again last year when I settled here where I am now. After all, the statements were properly arriving at the new address and all the account information such as email and even my site address pointed to me here. But she told me that they had made several unsuccessful attempts to talk to me about things. It doesn't help my confidence in them.
> 
> Apparently this changeover will happen very quickly. She said I am to expect a call from them next week in which I will have to go over some information and have a phone training session and then set things up with my payment gateway in order to make a smooth transition from one processor to the other. On the plus side, they did seem aware of how detrimental 'down time' would be and promised that the transition should be seamless. We'll see.
> 
> Everything should be completed by next week, which gives me no time at all to even consider going with another institution at this point. I am fairly certain that is how they want it. Strike fast before we can think about it.
> 
> On the up side, everything can be done from here. There is a phone training session and I am told that there is nothing that needs to be signed as far as contracting with them. The process of running my first transaction will serve as an acceptance of their terms which is also in itself scary. It is as if they give you no choice except to follow their terms or you are out of business as far as processing cards.
> 
> I am still going to be looking into other options. My son just signed on with another bank to process cards for his new business. He did affirm that it was quite an ordeal not only to find a bank which offered low fees, but also go through the approval process. His business is incorporated though (mine is sole-proprietorship) and may have some different criteria, but after last weeks' financial woes on wall street and around the world, I am pretty close to certain that at least for the moment, banks are being careful with taking on small businesses like mine.
> 
> I am thinking that for now I will see how it goes and stay put. I will certainly keep you all updated on what is going on and I am sure that next week sometime when the transition is being made, I will have some thoughts on the entire process. I don't for a minute though believe that the rates will not increase in some shape or form. It is just a matter of when. I expect that for the first few months they will remain the same until we are all settled in. That is what happened with the big bank when they took over last year. Then, little by little, things started to be added on and terms amended so we (hopefully) wouldn't notice. So far that has been their mode of operation and I don't see this company being any different. I just need to keep a close eye on the charges and things and have another plan in the wings for when I have enough.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day working on some custom orders. I have several different ones that I took on and I would like to get a good handle on them if I can. It will be a good day because I will finally be able to get to the saw and do some cutting - something I haven't been able to do for weeks. It is already sunny and beautiful out and I plan to take another walk today. I think it will be a good habit to get into today. Maybe I will take my camera with and get a picture of that heron if he is still around.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and comments yesterday, both on the board and privately. It really does help to discuss ideas when making decisions like this and hearing about others experiences is definitely a plus. That is why I like to share it here too. I want other woodworkers who are thinking about starting a business to realize that there is a lot more to things than making projects. I hope that by sharing some of the things that happen to me and the obstacles that I face and how I overcome them helps others who may find themselves in the same situation. It isn't always easy, but by doing some research and with the help of others who have had experiences that were similar, it is easier to find some answers.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Saturday!


Thanks, Bert:
I was just reading your blog on your box from scraps and getting ready to comment on it. You really make some nice things out of 'scraps', don't you? My friend Cari and I used to get the garbage from the local lumber yard and we made some really cool stuff with it. The guys there used to just give it to us for free, and even called us when there was 'trash' that they thought we would like. (Of course, we would bring them coffee cakes or donuts from the bakery from time to time as a way to thank them!) We liked to bring back their garbage when we were done with it and it was fun to see their expressions of 'wow!' Recycling at its best!

You have a great day (evening!) too. You accomplished a lot with that wonderful box! Thanks for the cheers! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Answers*
> 
> Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I am fairly sure that it isn't over yet.
> 
> I do find that in situations such as this, the best thing for me to do is to do my homework and not do anything in haste. I think that gathering as much information as possible and making an intelligent decision is the best way to go. That is the plan anyway.
> 
> As soon as they were opened yesterday I placed a call to the bank. They did have a phone number listed on the notice and it at least put me directly into the Merchant Services department. That was a good start. The call was answered by a pleasant girl who informed me that most of the department was in a meeting. She took my information and told me that I would receive a call back soon.
> 
> I went on with my day and tried not to think about it. After all, these things don't happen overnight. I have learned when dealing with companies like this that I do much better if I put things aside and get busy with other things, as it seems that they rarely put you at a high priority. I am sure that soon after the letter was sent, they were flooded with calls regarding these changes. In a way, I was happy that I was here in Canada and didn't find out about it until now. The letter was dated July 26th and for once I was grateful at the delay in receiving information, as the initial rush of questions from local merchants would have surely occurred already.
> 
> After working on some custom orders for a couple of hours, I needed to get an order out at the post office and also get some groceries. I did my errands and upon returning there was still no message from them. It was now afternoon and I was getting a bit antsy. It was a beautiful day out and I decided to take a walk around the river. I am sorry to say that I haven't been taking my daily walks for quite a while. Things have just gotten in the way of them. Be it the bugs or the heat or just being too busy in general. It is something that I need to take the time to do every day though. I think it is important for my own well-being on a lot of levels.
> 
> While walking past one house that has a beautifully kept little pond, there stood a blue heron at the far edge. At first I thought it was a statue or something, but then it turned its head and I realized that it was indeed real. I had seen him before on the way to the store, as the pond is right off the road, and I am hopeful that he will make residence there fore a while.
> 
> Walking always gives me time to really think. My partner and I used to walk every night and discuss the business and our plans and we referred to them as mini business meetings. It was a nice way to talk over things without other distractions and we seemed to accomplish a lot in that time. Yesterday was no different, and we talked over our options regarding these bank issues. It is good for us both to be on the same page with this.
> 
> When I returned from walking, there was a message from the girl from the bank. I called her back and found her to be very pleasant and helpful. While assuring me that the rates that were being charged to me were not going to change, I also was smart enough to realize that once the contract was sold to the new organization, it wouldn't be in my bank's control. I suppose that they need to say stuff like that to customers to avoid panic and losing the contracts, but I would have to be pretty naive to think that things would stay the same.
> 
> She also informed me that the new company had tried to contact me and was unable to reach me. They had on record a phone number from 8 years ago when I still lived in the Chicago area. That was a bit disturbing, because not only had I fully updated my information when I first moved to Canada, but I had done so again last year when I settled here where I am now. After all, the statements were properly arriving at the new address and all the account information such as email and even my site address pointed to me here. But she told me that they had made several unsuccessful attempts to talk to me about things. It doesn't help my confidence in them.
> 
> Apparently this changeover will happen very quickly. She said I am to expect a call from them next week in which I will have to go over some information and have a phone training session and then set things up with my payment gateway in order to make a smooth transition from one processor to the other. On the plus side, they did seem aware of how detrimental 'down time' would be and promised that the transition should be seamless. We'll see.
> 
> Everything should be completed by next week, which gives me no time at all to even consider going with another institution at this point. I am fairly certain that is how they want it. Strike fast before we can think about it.
> 
> On the up side, everything can be done from here. There is a phone training session and I am told that there is nothing that needs to be signed as far as contracting with them. The process of running my first transaction will serve as an acceptance of their terms which is also in itself scary. It is as if they give you no choice except to follow their terms or you are out of business as far as processing cards.
> 
> I am still going to be looking into other options. My son just signed on with another bank to process cards for his new business. He did affirm that it was quite an ordeal not only to find a bank which offered low fees, but also go through the approval process. His business is incorporated though (mine is sole-proprietorship) and may have some different criteria, but after last weeks' financial woes on wall street and around the world, I am pretty close to certain that at least for the moment, banks are being careful with taking on small businesses like mine.
> 
> I am thinking that for now I will see how it goes and stay put. I will certainly keep you all updated on what is going on and I am sure that next week sometime when the transition is being made, I will have some thoughts on the entire process. I don't for a minute though believe that the rates will not increase in some shape or form. It is just a matter of when. I expect that for the first few months they will remain the same until we are all settled in. That is what happened with the big bank when they took over last year. Then, little by little, things started to be added on and terms amended so we (hopefully) wouldn't notice. So far that has been their mode of operation and I don't see this company being any different. I just need to keep a close eye on the charges and things and have another plan in the wings for when I have enough.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day working on some custom orders. I have several different ones that I took on and I would like to get a good handle on them if I can. It will be a good day because I will finally be able to get to the saw and do some cutting - something I haven't been able to do for weeks. It is already sunny and beautiful out and I plan to take another walk today. I think it will be a good habit to get into today. Maybe I will take my camera with and get a picture of that heron if he is still around.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and comments yesterday, both on the board and privately. It really does help to discuss ideas when making decisions like this and hearing about others experiences is definitely a plus. That is why I like to share it here too. I want other woodworkers who are thinking about starting a business to realize that there is a lot more to things than making projects. I hope that by sharing some of the things that happen to me and the obstacles that I face and how I overcome them helps others who may find themselves in the same situation. It isn't always easy, but by doing some research and with the help of others who have had experiences that were similar, it is easier to find some answers.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Saturday!


Welcome Sheila,
Just last week, I had already given two of these narra boxes… to my fellow professors (just co-teachers). I told them.. "Their footprints are still there, those parquets are the ones that we are stepping on before." They are much more happy to know that they are recycled from those. Most of us wants a bit of story on our gifts… 
Nice day and be careful…


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Answers*
> 
> Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I am fairly sure that it isn't over yet.
> 
> I do find that in situations such as this, the best thing for me to do is to do my homework and not do anything in haste. I think that gathering as much information as possible and making an intelligent decision is the best way to go. That is the plan anyway.
> 
> As soon as they were opened yesterday I placed a call to the bank. They did have a phone number listed on the notice and it at least put me directly into the Merchant Services department. That was a good start. The call was answered by a pleasant girl who informed me that most of the department was in a meeting. She took my information and told me that I would receive a call back soon.
> 
> I went on with my day and tried not to think about it. After all, these things don't happen overnight. I have learned when dealing with companies like this that I do much better if I put things aside and get busy with other things, as it seems that they rarely put you at a high priority. I am sure that soon after the letter was sent, they were flooded with calls regarding these changes. In a way, I was happy that I was here in Canada and didn't find out about it until now. The letter was dated July 26th and for once I was grateful at the delay in receiving information, as the initial rush of questions from local merchants would have surely occurred already.
> 
> After working on some custom orders for a couple of hours, I needed to get an order out at the post office and also get some groceries. I did my errands and upon returning there was still no message from them. It was now afternoon and I was getting a bit antsy. It was a beautiful day out and I decided to take a walk around the river. I am sorry to say that I haven't been taking my daily walks for quite a while. Things have just gotten in the way of them. Be it the bugs or the heat or just being too busy in general. It is something that I need to take the time to do every day though. I think it is important for my own well-being on a lot of levels.
> 
> While walking past one house that has a beautifully kept little pond, there stood a blue heron at the far edge. At first I thought it was a statue or something, but then it turned its head and I realized that it was indeed real. I had seen him before on the way to the store, as the pond is right off the road, and I am hopeful that he will make residence there fore a while.
> 
> Walking always gives me time to really think. My partner and I used to walk every night and discuss the business and our plans and we referred to them as mini business meetings. It was a nice way to talk over things without other distractions and we seemed to accomplish a lot in that time. Yesterday was no different, and we talked over our options regarding these bank issues. It is good for us both to be on the same page with this.
> 
> When I returned from walking, there was a message from the girl from the bank. I called her back and found her to be very pleasant and helpful. While assuring me that the rates that were being charged to me were not going to change, I also was smart enough to realize that once the contract was sold to the new organization, it wouldn't be in my bank's control. I suppose that they need to say stuff like that to customers to avoid panic and losing the contracts, but I would have to be pretty naive to think that things would stay the same.
> 
> She also informed me that the new company had tried to contact me and was unable to reach me. They had on record a phone number from 8 years ago when I still lived in the Chicago area. That was a bit disturbing, because not only had I fully updated my information when I first moved to Canada, but I had done so again last year when I settled here where I am now. After all, the statements were properly arriving at the new address and all the account information such as email and even my site address pointed to me here. But she told me that they had made several unsuccessful attempts to talk to me about things. It doesn't help my confidence in them.
> 
> Apparently this changeover will happen very quickly. She said I am to expect a call from them next week in which I will have to go over some information and have a phone training session and then set things up with my payment gateway in order to make a smooth transition from one processor to the other. On the plus side, they did seem aware of how detrimental 'down time' would be and promised that the transition should be seamless. We'll see.
> 
> Everything should be completed by next week, which gives me no time at all to even consider going with another institution at this point. I am fairly certain that is how they want it. Strike fast before we can think about it.
> 
> On the up side, everything can be done from here. There is a phone training session and I am told that there is nothing that needs to be signed as far as contracting with them. The process of running my first transaction will serve as an acceptance of their terms which is also in itself scary. It is as if they give you no choice except to follow their terms or you are out of business as far as processing cards.
> 
> I am still going to be looking into other options. My son just signed on with another bank to process cards for his new business. He did affirm that it was quite an ordeal not only to find a bank which offered low fees, but also go through the approval process. His business is incorporated though (mine is sole-proprietorship) and may have some different criteria, but after last weeks' financial woes on wall street and around the world, I am pretty close to certain that at least for the moment, banks are being careful with taking on small businesses like mine.
> 
> I am thinking that for now I will see how it goes and stay put. I will certainly keep you all updated on what is going on and I am sure that next week sometime when the transition is being made, I will have some thoughts on the entire process. I don't for a minute though believe that the rates will not increase in some shape or form. It is just a matter of when. I expect that for the first few months they will remain the same until we are all settled in. That is what happened with the big bank when they took over last year. Then, little by little, things started to be added on and terms amended so we (hopefully) wouldn't notice. So far that has been their mode of operation and I don't see this company being any different. I just need to keep a close eye on the charges and things and have another plan in the wings for when I have enough.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day working on some custom orders. I have several different ones that I took on and I would like to get a good handle on them if I can. It will be a good day because I will finally be able to get to the saw and do some cutting - something I haven't been able to do for weeks. It is already sunny and beautiful out and I plan to take another walk today. I think it will be a good habit to get into today. Maybe I will take my camera with and get a picture of that heron if he is still around.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and comments yesterday, both on the board and privately. It really does help to discuss ideas when making decisions like this and hearing about others experiences is definitely a plus. That is why I like to share it here too. I want other woodworkers who are thinking about starting a business to realize that there is a lot more to things than making projects. I hope that by sharing some of the things that happen to me and the obstacles that I face and how I overcome them helps others who may find themselves in the same situation. It isn't always easy, but by doing some research and with the help of others who have had experiences that were similar, it is easier to find some answers.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Saturday!


Sheila, I think your instincts are guiding you on the right track. Company take overs are never fun for the consumer. They tends to tell you what you want to hear to avoid a panic mass departure. After all, no matter which bank for where, they do have competitors. I highly agree with you that you need to continue checking out the field. You just may find a much superior deal out there! Good hunting, Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Answers*
> 
> Well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I am fairly sure that it isn't over yet.
> 
> I do find that in situations such as this, the best thing for me to do is to do my homework and not do anything in haste. I think that gathering as much information as possible and making an intelligent decision is the best way to go. That is the plan anyway.
> 
> As soon as they were opened yesterday I placed a call to the bank. They did have a phone number listed on the notice and it at least put me directly into the Merchant Services department. That was a good start. The call was answered by a pleasant girl who informed me that most of the department was in a meeting. She took my information and told me that I would receive a call back soon.
> 
> I went on with my day and tried not to think about it. After all, these things don't happen overnight. I have learned when dealing with companies like this that I do much better if I put things aside and get busy with other things, as it seems that they rarely put you at a high priority. I am sure that soon after the letter was sent, they were flooded with calls regarding these changes. In a way, I was happy that I was here in Canada and didn't find out about it until now. The letter was dated July 26th and for once I was grateful at the delay in receiving information, as the initial rush of questions from local merchants would have surely occurred already.
> 
> After working on some custom orders for a couple of hours, I needed to get an order out at the post office and also get some groceries. I did my errands and upon returning there was still no message from them. It was now afternoon and I was getting a bit antsy. It was a beautiful day out and I decided to take a walk around the river. I am sorry to say that I haven't been taking my daily walks for quite a while. Things have just gotten in the way of them. Be it the bugs or the heat or just being too busy in general. It is something that I need to take the time to do every day though. I think it is important for my own well-being on a lot of levels.
> 
> While walking past one house that has a beautifully kept little pond, there stood a blue heron at the far edge. At first I thought it was a statue or something, but then it turned its head and I realized that it was indeed real. I had seen him before on the way to the store, as the pond is right off the road, and I am hopeful that he will make residence there fore a while.
> 
> Walking always gives me time to really think. My partner and I used to walk every night and discuss the business and our plans and we referred to them as mini business meetings. It was a nice way to talk over things without other distractions and we seemed to accomplish a lot in that time. Yesterday was no different, and we talked over our options regarding these bank issues. It is good for us both to be on the same page with this.
> 
> When I returned from walking, there was a message from the girl from the bank. I called her back and found her to be very pleasant and helpful. While assuring me that the rates that were being charged to me were not going to change, I also was smart enough to realize that once the contract was sold to the new organization, it wouldn't be in my bank's control. I suppose that they need to say stuff like that to customers to avoid panic and losing the contracts, but I would have to be pretty naive to think that things would stay the same.
> 
> She also informed me that the new company had tried to contact me and was unable to reach me. They had on record a phone number from 8 years ago when I still lived in the Chicago area. That was a bit disturbing, because not only had I fully updated my information when I first moved to Canada, but I had done so again last year when I settled here where I am now. After all, the statements were properly arriving at the new address and all the account information such as email and even my site address pointed to me here. But she told me that they had made several unsuccessful attempts to talk to me about things. It doesn't help my confidence in them.
> 
> Apparently this changeover will happen very quickly. She said I am to expect a call from them next week in which I will have to go over some information and have a phone training session and then set things up with my payment gateway in order to make a smooth transition from one processor to the other. On the plus side, they did seem aware of how detrimental 'down time' would be and promised that the transition should be seamless. We'll see.
> 
> Everything should be completed by next week, which gives me no time at all to even consider going with another institution at this point. I am fairly certain that is how they want it. Strike fast before we can think about it.
> 
> On the up side, everything can be done from here. There is a phone training session and I am told that there is nothing that needs to be signed as far as contracting with them. The process of running my first transaction will serve as an acceptance of their terms which is also in itself scary. It is as if they give you no choice except to follow their terms or you are out of business as far as processing cards.
> 
> I am still going to be looking into other options. My son just signed on with another bank to process cards for his new business. He did affirm that it was quite an ordeal not only to find a bank which offered low fees, but also go through the approval process. His business is incorporated though (mine is sole-proprietorship) and may have some different criteria, but after last weeks' financial woes on wall street and around the world, I am pretty close to certain that at least for the moment, banks are being careful with taking on small businesses like mine.
> 
> I am thinking that for now I will see how it goes and stay put. I will certainly keep you all updated on what is going on and I am sure that next week sometime when the transition is being made, I will have some thoughts on the entire process. I don't for a minute though believe that the rates will not increase in some shape or form. It is just a matter of when. I expect that for the first few months they will remain the same until we are all settled in. That is what happened with the big bank when they took over last year. Then, little by little, things started to be added on and terms amended so we (hopefully) wouldn't notice. So far that has been their mode of operation and I don't see this company being any different. I just need to keep a close eye on the charges and things and have another plan in the wings for when I have enough.
> 
> Today I am going to spend the day working on some custom orders. I have several different ones that I took on and I would like to get a good handle on them if I can. It will be a good day because I will finally be able to get to the saw and do some cutting - something I haven't been able to do for weeks. It is already sunny and beautiful out and I plan to take another walk today. I think it will be a good habit to get into today. Maybe I will take my camera with and get a picture of that heron if he is still around.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and comments yesterday, both on the board and privately. It really does help to discuss ideas when making decisions like this and hearing about others experiences is definitely a plus. That is why I like to share it here too. I want other woodworkers who are thinking about starting a business to realize that there is a lot more to things than making projects. I hope that by sharing some of the things that happen to me and the obstacles that I face and how I overcome them helps others who may find themselves in the same situation. It isn't always easy, but by doing some research and with the help of others who have had experiences that were similar, it is easier to find some answers.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative Saturday!


Thanks Little Paw. Those are my feelings as well. I found some of my best decisions were when I went with my instincts. I just need to trust them and have the confidence in myself to do so more often. I also know that it is best to not make any rash decisions on long term things such as this. If I get overwhelmed, I try to take a step back and get away from the issue for a day or two. It is amazing how much clearer things look the next day.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time for a Break*

I had a good and productive day yesterday. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. I have been working on a small job for my friend Bernie and I was able to complete it, as well as tie up several loose ends.

I also did a little bit of cutting for my partner. I had mentioned last week that his aunt was here in town and she picked through many of the prototypes that we have of our projects here and choose some nice things for herself and did some early Christmas shopping. One thing she inquired about was a pen that Keith had made for his mom. It was one of his first attempts. It was simple maple, but I had tried scroll sawing a silhouette of a cat in the blank and we filled it with resin before he turned it. The result was actually quite nice. It was a nice little added touch to an otherwise basic slimline pen.

In any case, his aunt requested one so I actually drew up a pattern for it and cut a couple of blanks. The cutting didn't take long and it looked nice. He filled the pens and they should be ready to turn in a couple of days.

Today we are heading out to Bernie's lake house for the afternoon and evening. Although earlier in the week rain was predicted, it now appears that it is going to be a beautiful day. It will be a much needed break away from things here and work in general, and a chance to visit friends whom we haven't seen in much too long of a time.

I have been feeling restless lately. Just kind of blah. Perhaps it is too many weeks of working without a real break. By the term 'real break' I don't mean just an hour or so, but some time away. Here it is August already and we have yet to have a day trip of just driving through the woods and back roads or along the coastline. I am disappointed about the car needing attention and hopefully when I take it in tomorrow, the news won't be that bad. It is funny how those days away from the computer and the saw and the phone do so much to recharge our batteries. It doesn't take long. But I believe I missed it.

When we went away in March, it was mostly focused around working and business. I realize that without the business, I wouldn't have been able to get away at all. I think you all know how I feel about my work and how much that I enjoy it, but I think that even I need a break from things from time to time in order to keep fresh and not burned out.

The ideas are there, it is just the focus that is somewhat evasive these days. I feel as if I am all over the place some days and need to get a good handle on it so I can get back on track before the winter months set in and I have not choice but to be here in the house. Knowing that the car needs a repair and not yet knowing what is wrong is quite unsettling to me. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow after it has been diagnosed. Then I can deal with what the situation is and not worry about what it could be.

I am happy we started walking again. I think it is very positive for me in a lot of respects and I realize now how much I have missed it. It gives me a chance to take a break and think things through. I walked past the blackberry bushes yesterday on the path in the woods next to the river where I had been eaten alive last year while picking. The berries are almost ripe and ready to be harvested. Part of me wants to go get some and the other part is opting for buying them in the store or at one of the many farmer's markets around my area. There are, after all other ways to get in touch with nature.

I have some things that I need to look into this morning that I should do before I leave today. I think that will be all that I will try to accomplish today. As you can probably tell, it feels strange to have such a short list of things to do, but I think I should listen to my own instincts and leave things at that for today. I am sure I will do better tomorrow.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Break*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. I have been working on a small job for my friend Bernie and I was able to complete it, as well as tie up several loose ends.
> 
> I also did a little bit of cutting for my partner. I had mentioned last week that his aunt was here in town and she picked through many of the prototypes that we have of our projects here and choose some nice things for herself and did some early Christmas shopping. One thing she inquired about was a pen that Keith had made for his mom. It was one of his first attempts. It was simple maple, but I had tried scroll sawing a silhouette of a cat in the blank and we filled it with resin before he turned it. The result was actually quite nice. It was a nice little added touch to an otherwise basic slimline pen.
> 
> In any case, his aunt requested one so I actually drew up a pattern for it and cut a couple of blanks. The cutting didn't take long and it looked nice. He filled the pens and they should be ready to turn in a couple of days.
> 
> Today we are heading out to Bernie's lake house for the afternoon and evening. Although earlier in the week rain was predicted, it now appears that it is going to be a beautiful day. It will be a much needed break away from things here and work in general, and a chance to visit friends whom we haven't seen in much too long of a time.
> 
> I have been feeling restless lately. Just kind of blah. Perhaps it is too many weeks of working without a real break. By the term 'real break' I don't mean just an hour or so, but some time away. Here it is August already and we have yet to have a day trip of just driving through the woods and back roads or along the coastline. I am disappointed about the car needing attention and hopefully when I take it in tomorrow, the news won't be that bad. It is funny how those days away from the computer and the saw and the phone do so much to recharge our batteries. It doesn't take long. But I believe I missed it.
> 
> When we went away in March, it was mostly focused around working and business. I realize that without the business, I wouldn't have been able to get away at all. I think you all know how I feel about my work and how much that I enjoy it, but I think that even I need a break from things from time to time in order to keep fresh and not burned out.
> 
> The ideas are there, it is just the focus that is somewhat evasive these days. I feel as if I am all over the place some days and need to get a good handle on it so I can get back on track before the winter months set in and I have not choice but to be here in the house. Knowing that the car needs a repair and not yet knowing what is wrong is quite unsettling to me. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow after it has been diagnosed. Then I can deal with what the situation is and not worry about what it could be.
> 
> I am happy we started walking again. I think it is very positive for me in a lot of respects and I realize now how much I have missed it. It gives me a chance to take a break and think things through. I walked past the blackberry bushes yesterday on the path in the woods next to the river where I had been eaten alive last year while picking. The berries are almost ripe and ready to be harvested. Part of me wants to go get some and the other part is opting for buying them in the store or at one of the many farmer's markets around my area. There are, after all other ways to get in touch with nature.
> 
> I have some things that I need to look into this morning that I should do before I leave today. I think that will be all that I will try to accomplish today. As you can probably tell, it feels strange to have such a short list of things to do, but I think I should listen to my own instincts and leave things at that for today. I am sure I will do better tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good Sunday.


good-morning Sheila 
I thought your car has been at the garage , but then realises you mention something about 
vacation time there :-( 
I realy hope for you it will me a minor thing evn though I will not be surpriced if not 
thinking of where they have to check it out …......well we hope for the best 

last month the little minibius I drive taxi in was out of busyness 3 weeks becourse of the engine
brakedown they had to take all apart and rebuild the hole engine :-( what a setback for the
dayly way of doing things not able the take care of our wheelshair costummer
I wont tell you what the cost of the repair and lost money was becourse then you wuolden sit on the chair
anylonger but on the floor after a backflip out of the chair …......... just glad I ain´t the boss anylonger 
and had to pay for that one

here in the house we are waiting for a meassage from our (realastate ?) agent who has to sell
our house on the market finely there was one last week looking at our house and liked it 
but he had to sell his own apartment in another part of Denmark before he cuold buy
and that signature shuold be signed tomorrow ….......... so we realy do hope the best
but don´t expect anything at all…..............we want to see the money in the bank before we
believe it ….....after the house has been on the market 3 full years we don´t think of it as sold before
the money is there ….......yah sadly we put it on the market the same week the world-finaciel-crise started :-(
had we been on the market one month before it wuold have been gone in two weeks 
well that how life goes sometimes

I have resived the fret/coping saw so now there is some more rust work to do for me but it isn´t 
so bad as I feared so a little TLC and its op and singing 
also recived a parcel with 40 old borinng bits for my old handbrace´s .... no rust on them at all so
I only have to talk my daughter in to make a new clothbox for them so they can be roled up 
nicely when not in use  
yep it goes slow but steady building up the chest (shop) with handtools….still need a good part of it 
but thats mostly things like sawfiles and other stuff to maintain the tools and shine them up 
but even that is expencive …......there is alot more to have a toolbox than just the tools themself

sorry for my little boreing rant here …. just a little nervous excided about what the agent will come 
with of news …........enjoy your day in the tripple sun … I gess the bernies count as two suns for you 

here its raining again the hole day …...well atleast I enjoy´d the few hours of sun I got yesterday
first time in a long period with rain and darkclouded days this summer just sad I sleaped the most of the 
day becourse of the nightshift

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Break*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. I have been working on a small job for my friend Bernie and I was able to complete it, as well as tie up several loose ends.
> 
> I also did a little bit of cutting for my partner. I had mentioned last week that his aunt was here in town and she picked through many of the prototypes that we have of our projects here and choose some nice things for herself and did some early Christmas shopping. One thing she inquired about was a pen that Keith had made for his mom. It was one of his first attempts. It was simple maple, but I had tried scroll sawing a silhouette of a cat in the blank and we filled it with resin before he turned it. The result was actually quite nice. It was a nice little added touch to an otherwise basic slimline pen.
> 
> In any case, his aunt requested one so I actually drew up a pattern for it and cut a couple of blanks. The cutting didn't take long and it looked nice. He filled the pens and they should be ready to turn in a couple of days.
> 
> Today we are heading out to Bernie's lake house for the afternoon and evening. Although earlier in the week rain was predicted, it now appears that it is going to be a beautiful day. It will be a much needed break away from things here and work in general, and a chance to visit friends whom we haven't seen in much too long of a time.
> 
> I have been feeling restless lately. Just kind of blah. Perhaps it is too many weeks of working without a real break. By the term 'real break' I don't mean just an hour or so, but some time away. Here it is August already and we have yet to have a day trip of just driving through the woods and back roads or along the coastline. I am disappointed about the car needing attention and hopefully when I take it in tomorrow, the news won't be that bad. It is funny how those days away from the computer and the saw and the phone do so much to recharge our batteries. It doesn't take long. But I believe I missed it.
> 
> When we went away in March, it was mostly focused around working and business. I realize that without the business, I wouldn't have been able to get away at all. I think you all know how I feel about my work and how much that I enjoy it, but I think that even I need a break from things from time to time in order to keep fresh and not burned out.
> 
> The ideas are there, it is just the focus that is somewhat evasive these days. I feel as if I am all over the place some days and need to get a good handle on it so I can get back on track before the winter months set in and I have not choice but to be here in the house. Knowing that the car needs a repair and not yet knowing what is wrong is quite unsettling to me. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow after it has been diagnosed. Then I can deal with what the situation is and not worry about what it could be.
> 
> I am happy we started walking again. I think it is very positive for me in a lot of respects and I realize now how much I have missed it. It gives me a chance to take a break and think things through. I walked past the blackberry bushes yesterday on the path in the woods next to the river where I had been eaten alive last year while picking. The berries are almost ripe and ready to be harvested. Part of me wants to go get some and the other part is opting for buying them in the store or at one of the many farmer's markets around my area. There are, after all other ways to get in touch with nature.
> 
> I have some things that I need to look into this morning that I should do before I leave today. I think that will be all that I will try to accomplish today. As you can probably tell, it feels strange to have such a short list of things to do, but I think I should listen to my own instincts and leave things at that for today. I am sure I will do better tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good Sunday.


Well, selling your home is a huge deal, Dennis and there is no wonder you are anxious about it. I wish you all the best tomorrow when the signing of the papers comes to be. It is a difficult time for everyone in the world financially it seems and hopefully things will go smoothly for you.

I still am a believer that things happen for a reason. If it is meant to be, it will happen. I know that may sound trite and I don't intend it to be, but in looking back on my own life I find that some of the most difficult times were the ones that lead to the good things that I have in my life now.

Thank you for your friendship and encouragement. I can't wait to see the results of your fret saw and the nice things you will use it for. I am glad it found a good home.

Have a great day, even with the rain. I am going to enjoy the day too. They are calling for rain tomorrow so I need to enjoy the sun while it is here.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Break*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. I have been working on a small job for my friend Bernie and I was able to complete it, as well as tie up several loose ends.
> 
> I also did a little bit of cutting for my partner. I had mentioned last week that his aunt was here in town and she picked through many of the prototypes that we have of our projects here and choose some nice things for herself and did some early Christmas shopping. One thing she inquired about was a pen that Keith had made for his mom. It was one of his first attempts. It was simple maple, but I had tried scroll sawing a silhouette of a cat in the blank and we filled it with resin before he turned it. The result was actually quite nice. It was a nice little added touch to an otherwise basic slimline pen.
> 
> In any case, his aunt requested one so I actually drew up a pattern for it and cut a couple of blanks. The cutting didn't take long and it looked nice. He filled the pens and they should be ready to turn in a couple of days.
> 
> Today we are heading out to Bernie's lake house for the afternoon and evening. Although earlier in the week rain was predicted, it now appears that it is going to be a beautiful day. It will be a much needed break away from things here and work in general, and a chance to visit friends whom we haven't seen in much too long of a time.
> 
> I have been feeling restless lately. Just kind of blah. Perhaps it is too many weeks of working without a real break. By the term 'real break' I don't mean just an hour or so, but some time away. Here it is August already and we have yet to have a day trip of just driving through the woods and back roads or along the coastline. I am disappointed about the car needing attention and hopefully when I take it in tomorrow, the news won't be that bad. It is funny how those days away from the computer and the saw and the phone do so much to recharge our batteries. It doesn't take long. But I believe I missed it.
> 
> When we went away in March, it was mostly focused around working and business. I realize that without the business, I wouldn't have been able to get away at all. I think you all know how I feel about my work and how much that I enjoy it, but I think that even I need a break from things from time to time in order to keep fresh and not burned out.
> 
> The ideas are there, it is just the focus that is somewhat evasive these days. I feel as if I am all over the place some days and need to get a good handle on it so I can get back on track before the winter months set in and I have not choice but to be here in the house. Knowing that the car needs a repair and not yet knowing what is wrong is quite unsettling to me. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow after it has been diagnosed. Then I can deal with what the situation is and not worry about what it could be.
> 
> I am happy we started walking again. I think it is very positive for me in a lot of respects and I realize now how much I have missed it. It gives me a chance to take a break and think things through. I walked past the blackberry bushes yesterday on the path in the woods next to the river where I had been eaten alive last year while picking. The berries are almost ripe and ready to be harvested. Part of me wants to go get some and the other part is opting for buying them in the store or at one of the many farmer's markets around my area. There are, after all other ways to get in touch with nature.
> 
> I have some things that I need to look into this morning that I should do before I leave today. I think that will be all that I will try to accomplish today. As you can probably tell, it feels strange to have such a short list of things to do, but I think I should listen to my own instincts and leave things at that for today. I am sure I will do better tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good Sunday.


it was his place that shuold be sign and sold tommorrow but if he hadn´t changed his mind 
it should be good news to us also
but you know how it is when people turn the back on you they often change minds 
well we just have to wait as I said I don´t believe anything before the money is there on the bank book

now go and enjoy the day at Bernie and his wunderfull wife ( was it Magie ) I just can´t remmember names 
sorry

Dennis


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Break*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. I have been working on a small job for my friend Bernie and I was able to complete it, as well as tie up several loose ends.
> 
> I also did a little bit of cutting for my partner. I had mentioned last week that his aunt was here in town and she picked through many of the prototypes that we have of our projects here and choose some nice things for herself and did some early Christmas shopping. One thing she inquired about was a pen that Keith had made for his mom. It was one of his first attempts. It was simple maple, but I had tried scroll sawing a silhouette of a cat in the blank and we filled it with resin before he turned it. The result was actually quite nice. It was a nice little added touch to an otherwise basic slimline pen.
> 
> In any case, his aunt requested one so I actually drew up a pattern for it and cut a couple of blanks. The cutting didn't take long and it looked nice. He filled the pens and they should be ready to turn in a couple of days.
> 
> Today we are heading out to Bernie's lake house for the afternoon and evening. Although earlier in the week rain was predicted, it now appears that it is going to be a beautiful day. It will be a much needed break away from things here and work in general, and a chance to visit friends whom we haven't seen in much too long of a time.
> 
> I have been feeling restless lately. Just kind of blah. Perhaps it is too many weeks of working without a real break. By the term 'real break' I don't mean just an hour or so, but some time away. Here it is August already and we have yet to have a day trip of just driving through the woods and back roads or along the coastline. I am disappointed about the car needing attention and hopefully when I take it in tomorrow, the news won't be that bad. It is funny how those days away from the computer and the saw and the phone do so much to recharge our batteries. It doesn't take long. But I believe I missed it.
> 
> When we went away in March, it was mostly focused around working and business. I realize that without the business, I wouldn't have been able to get away at all. I think you all know how I feel about my work and how much that I enjoy it, but I think that even I need a break from things from time to time in order to keep fresh and not burned out.
> 
> The ideas are there, it is just the focus that is somewhat evasive these days. I feel as if I am all over the place some days and need to get a good handle on it so I can get back on track before the winter months set in and I have not choice but to be here in the house. Knowing that the car needs a repair and not yet knowing what is wrong is quite unsettling to me. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow after it has been diagnosed. Then I can deal with what the situation is and not worry about what it could be.
> 
> I am happy we started walking again. I think it is very positive for me in a lot of respects and I realize now how much I have missed it. It gives me a chance to take a break and think things through. I walked past the blackberry bushes yesterday on the path in the woods next to the river where I had been eaten alive last year while picking. The berries are almost ripe and ready to be harvested. Part of me wants to go get some and the other part is opting for buying them in the store or at one of the many farmer's markets around my area. There are, after all other ways to get in touch with nature.
> 
> I have some things that I need to look into this morning that I should do before I leave today. I think that will be all that I will try to accomplish today. As you can probably tell, it feels strange to have such a short list of things to do, but I think I should listen to my own instincts and leave things at that for today. I am sure I will do better tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good Sunday.


Good morning, Sheila. I am very glad to read that you are taking time from your busy schedule to "smell the roses" along the way. Quality time with Keith is just as important too. LittlePaw


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Break*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. I have been working on a small job for my friend Bernie and I was able to complete it, as well as tie up several loose ends.
> 
> I also did a little bit of cutting for my partner. I had mentioned last week that his aunt was here in town and she picked through many of the prototypes that we have of our projects here and choose some nice things for herself and did some early Christmas shopping. One thing she inquired about was a pen that Keith had made for his mom. It was one of his first attempts. It was simple maple, but I had tried scroll sawing a silhouette of a cat in the blank and we filled it with resin before he turned it. The result was actually quite nice. It was a nice little added touch to an otherwise basic slimline pen.
> 
> In any case, his aunt requested one so I actually drew up a pattern for it and cut a couple of blanks. The cutting didn't take long and it looked nice. He filled the pens and they should be ready to turn in a couple of days.
> 
> Today we are heading out to Bernie's lake house for the afternoon and evening. Although earlier in the week rain was predicted, it now appears that it is going to be a beautiful day. It will be a much needed break away from things here and work in general, and a chance to visit friends whom we haven't seen in much too long of a time.
> 
> I have been feeling restless lately. Just kind of blah. Perhaps it is too many weeks of working without a real break. By the term 'real break' I don't mean just an hour or so, but some time away. Here it is August already and we have yet to have a day trip of just driving through the woods and back roads or along the coastline. I am disappointed about the car needing attention and hopefully when I take it in tomorrow, the news won't be that bad. It is funny how those days away from the computer and the saw and the phone do so much to recharge our batteries. It doesn't take long. But I believe I missed it.
> 
> When we went away in March, it was mostly focused around working and business. I realize that without the business, I wouldn't have been able to get away at all. I think you all know how I feel about my work and how much that I enjoy it, but I think that even I need a break from things from time to time in order to keep fresh and not burned out.
> 
> The ideas are there, it is just the focus that is somewhat evasive these days. I feel as if I am all over the place some days and need to get a good handle on it so I can get back on track before the winter months set in and I have not choice but to be here in the house. Knowing that the car needs a repair and not yet knowing what is wrong is quite unsettling to me. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow after it has been diagnosed. Then I can deal with what the situation is and not worry about what it could be.
> 
> I am happy we started walking again. I think it is very positive for me in a lot of respects and I realize now how much I have missed it. It gives me a chance to take a break and think things through. I walked past the blackberry bushes yesterday on the path in the woods next to the river where I had been eaten alive last year while picking. The berries are almost ripe and ready to be harvested. Part of me wants to go get some and the other part is opting for buying them in the store or at one of the many farmer's markets around my area. There are, after all other ways to get in touch with nature.
> 
> I have some things that I need to look into this morning that I should do before I leave today. I think that will be all that I will try to accomplish today. As you can probably tell, it feels strange to have such a short list of things to do, but I think I should listen to my own instincts and leave things at that for today. I am sure I will do better tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good Sunday.


hope you have a good day at bernies, well in fact i know you will, going there and being with them will be a soul charging experience…and just my 2 cents on your walks…i really thing there essential..maybe missing a day or so along the way is ok…but over all i really think its best for you and keith and your business…... but you know that..i just hope you will get back to taking them , thus giving you the break each day you both need…and living where you do and having so much beauty around you, its really a crime not to go out and see it and be in it…i dont have what you do and i sure do wish that i did..you never know how wonderful something is until its taken from you…....i hope you never experience that…....have a great day….......grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moderation*

I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.

In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.

I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.

But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.

I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.

So how do we deal with this phenomenon?

One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.

As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.

I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.

I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.

Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.

I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.

Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.

Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.

"Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.
> 
> In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.
> 
> But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.
> 
> I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.
> 
> So how do we deal with this phenomenon?
> 
> One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.
> 
> As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.
> 
> I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.
> 
> I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.
> 
> Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Morning Sheila…. You most definitely hit some key notes I struggle with from time to time. I am glad to see you are finding your way to balance out out life and work (which we all know the two become intertwined at times…lol).

Hope you have yourself a great day….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.
> 
> In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.
> 
> But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.
> 
> I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.
> 
> So how do we deal with this phenomenon?
> 
> One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.
> 
> As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.
> 
> I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.
> 
> I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.
> 
> Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks Dan! I like your quote you put on your facebook this morning. We all do learn from each other and it is essential for us to share what we learn with our friends. That Mads is a pretty smart guy! Thanks for sharing that! Have a wonderful day too! 

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.
> 
> In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.
> 
> But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.
> 
> I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.
> 
> So how do we deal with this phenomenon?
> 
> One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.
> 
> As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.
> 
> I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.
> 
> I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.
> 
> Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good to hear you took some time for you ( I call it me time ). Even if you don't have a business it is good to get away from the life style . so refreshing

I'll be gone this coming weekend to My son's camp he bought a 24 feet camper it is on private property about 247 acres of wild , should be interesting . NO running water or electric.

*HAPPY 50TH BIRTHDAY SHELIA*

ps and you thought you could sneck by hehehaha


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.
> 
> In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.
> 
> But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.
> 
> I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.
> 
> So how do we deal with this phenomenon?
> 
> One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.
> 
> As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.
> 
> I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.
> 
> I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.
> 
> Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Yeah, Happy Birthday ;-)) The Big *50!!*


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.
> 
> In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.
> 
> But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.
> 
> I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.
> 
> So how do we deal with this phenomenon?
> 
> One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.
> 
> As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.
> 
> I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.
> 
> I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.
> 
> Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila, may I suggest taking - if you're not already taking - Vitamin D? It is otherwise known as the sunshine vitamin. When we don't get enough sunshine and mos of us don't, we feel run down, tired, unmotivated, etc.. A daily dose of 2000 IU of D3 might be helpful. But you might want to consult your healthcare professional about this, Sheila.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I am happy to announce that I was actually able to leave things behind yesterday and take a break from things. Even as I write that, I find it odd that I am rather proud of the fact that I didn't accomplish something work-related yesterday. Like most people, we are creatures of habits and sometimes good habits are as difficult to deviate from as bad habits.
> 
> In the past couple of years, I have really programmed myself to think that taking time off of work (or slacking as some may call it) would be very detrimental to the business in general and then if it is struggling or even if it fails, I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> I didn't do this to myself consciously. Like any habits, this way of thinking doesn't just happen overnight. It creeps up on you little by little when you aren't looking and soon it becomes your way of life.
> 
> But lately I have been tired a bit and feeling pushed. It isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather that I have too many ideas. I try to write them down as often as I can, but I also try to do as many as I can before I lose that excitement and enthusiasm that fuels them. Other daily tasks of the business get in the way and some days I find myself all over the place, doing this for one person or company and that for another and at the end of the day I feel simply frazzled and as if I have accomplished little.
> 
> I am finding out that finding a balance between working and not working can be a difficult and daunting task. After all, it isn't as if there is an 'on' or 'off' switch we can turn in order to feel creative. Just as there is no such switch that we can apply to the daily happenings in our lives. Our lives are very fluid, and remind me of the waves that come and crash against the sandy beach. Life has a rhythm of its own, but with each cycle, it varies slightly, introducing something slightly different into the mix. Just as no two waves are exactly the same, neither are the days of our lives.
> 
> So how do we deal with this phenomenon?
> 
> One way is to try to program ourselves to certain behaviours or react in similar ways to similar situations. This works fine for a while, but as soon as something changes, it also requires a change in our reaction. Being disciplined in what we do is fine, but only if we allow ourselves room to modify our reactions in order to accommodate what variations to those circumstances arise. If we are stringent in our behavior and reactions, this is far more difficult to do and the results aren't always the best. We need to find a 'happy medium' in what we do, which will allow us to move in any direction at any given moment with as little effort as possible in order to handle incoming situations.
> 
> As time moves on and I get older, I am beginning to believe that moderation is the key to longevity and success in many aspects of our lives. Just as not working hard enough can bury a business, so can overworking and getting burned out.
> 
> I believe that the problem is that as a business owner in these tough economic times, we are so driven to being successful that sometimes we neglect to take care of the reason we are in our chosen field in the first place - our own sense of comfort and well-being. When one is struggling to survive, it is extremely difficult to take a day off and sit one out and spend the time necessary to rejuvenate one's soul and spirit. And unfortunately, that is directly related to what drives most of us and our happiness. It is an important basic building block of our make up that most creative people need to remember to feed and care for.
> 
> I have been reminded of that by many of my friends here, and I am grateful for that reminder.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a wonderful day. I headed out to the lake in the early afternoon and I was successfully able to leave the computer and my business and yes, even my customers behind. It sounds like an easy task, but for me it is extremely difficult. My business has become such a large part of my life, that not focusing on it seems somewhat unnatural and uncomfortable. But I have been 'tired' lately - not in the sleepy sense of the word, but just a bit worn out from spinning too many plates and trying to make everyone happy. It was time to give it a rest - even for a short time without any degree of guilt at all.
> 
> I spent several hours on the lake. I saw some friends that I haven't seen in a while. We talked about their lives and they asked about mine and I was able to relate news about my children and all the good things that are happening to me right now. And hearing about their own lives was refreshing too. It didn't have to do with wholesalers and publishers and things like that. We ate a good meal and sat on the deck looking out at the lake and I thoroughly enjoyed the place I was - both literally and figuratively.
> 
> Today I feel good and refreshed. I know that I am due for some 'real time off' in the future, but I am taking the car in today and I will plan that after I see what the damages are on it and it is fixed. Hopefully it will be minor, but even if it isn't, we do have beautiful autumns here in Nova Scotia and it gives me a lot of time to plan before the snow arrives.
> 
> Thank you to my friends who cheer for me on these days. Your encouragement and support help tremendously to alleviate the guilt that stirs when I walk away from things for a while. It gives me a perspective that I otherwise wouldn't have and helps me enjoy all that I am working for in this life. Knowing that you all will be here when I come back from my short absences and also that you are happy for my well being means a great deal.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Happy Birthday!

I second the vitamin D3 recommendation.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Special Thank You to You All!*

I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.

This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.

Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.

Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.

I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.

In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.

I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.

I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.

I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.

The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.

I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?

I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.

But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.

Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.

Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.

So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?

Have a wonderfully creative day!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Sheila, I would say that you should not worry about topping this, unless that is just one of the ways your
personality operates. Just relax, have fun and keep being yourself, the lady we all like and look forward to 
meeting each morning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Sorry I missed it as my internet connection was down most of yesterday. Many happy returns.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Morning Shelia ! 
I love the way you explain and look at life . I can relate to what you have said .

Success has a simple formula: do your best, and people may like it.
Sam Ewing


----------



## Cozmo35

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Sheila, You have a great outlook on life that is contagious. Thanks! ;-)


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Each day is a new start.
Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Maveric777

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Ditto what my friend Mike said…. Most definitely contagious and inspiring….


----------



## terrilynne

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


50 isn't so bad. I'm 52 and I think the secret to getting older is that you have to keep moving! I've seen too many people reach retirement age and don't know what to do with their time. It's like they quit living. At least we all have our tools and the desire to make something new. Keep making sawdust, it will keep you young!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Hi, everyone! 
I do look at things as starting a new adventure. I don't know why, but when I turned 30 it seemed to bother me more. I have learned to take the years as they come. As they say - "consider the alternative!" 

Thanks Martyn for the good wishes. A day without internet can be frustrating. I know I don't do well when that happens.

I am glad that my being positive affects many of you in a good way. Those of you who know me know I have my down days sometimes, but you have been there for me to encourage me and give support when I have been discouraged. I truly found that looking on the bright and positive side makes us feel better when things aren't going as well as they could be.

I like to look at it as being "Sheila +" (kind of like Google +) Just me but better! Experience has to count for something, right?

Thank you all again for making my day wonderful. It means so much to me.

Take care all, Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Well, Sheila! Welcome for your gratitude and thanks… Most people now seldom acknowledges helps and gratitude but you deserved to have a great acceptance and acknowledgement. A celebration to keep it up for the years to come. Being yourself and your openess, you become a part of this LJ that will keep us sticking into it.

Though belated, WISH YOU GOOD LIFE AND GRACE IN YOUR BIRTHDAY AND THE YEARS TO COME!!
Thanks too in return,


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I missed it, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Special Thank You to You All!*
> 
> I want to begin today by thanking everyone for the kind and thoughtful wishes that were sent to me yesterday on my birthday. I was (and still am) greatly overwhelmed by the many people here who I consider my friends. I usually don't think much about my birthday if I can help it. After all, it is just part of life. We have all had 'birthdays' or we wouldn't be here. Usually the day comes and goes for me without a whole lot of thought. For the past several years I have been spending my birthday at the lake at Bernie's and we have a nice dinner and celebrate not only my day, but also Ellen's too, as her birthday is this week also. It is always nice to have someone to share it with.
> 
> This year, I find that I have thought about the day a great deal. It seemed like more of a milestone because I turned 50. I am not afraid to say my age, as in many ways I look at it as only a number. (Besides, the secret is kind of out!) I suppose that I believe that the most important thing is how you choose to live your life rather than be bound by a number.
> 
> Turning half a century old can be frightening. While growing up, I remember thinking that when one was 50, they would be on their way out. But as my age got closer to that number, I kept waiting for some profound change that never really happened.
> 
> Yes, there are days when I feel a bit 'older'. My body doesn't behave like it did when I was in my twenties. I also find that my mind wanders sometimes and my 'word search' gets stuck where I know what I want to say or write, but I can't quite come up with the proper word. It can be frustrating. I can feel it in my legs more too, on those cool damp mornings when they take half an hour longer to get up than the rest of me does. But overall, I have been very fortunate. For the most part my health has been good and I feel no different than I have for the last several years. In fact, I feel better.
> 
> I find that I have been doing a lot of 'reflecting' in the past couple weeks as the big day was approaching. I tend to be an introspective person anyway, but this was certainly a time to evaluate my life and what I have accomplished with it so far. I have thought back to my teens, the time I spent raising my children, the inception and development of my business, and the present. There are many different chapters that I have lived - each in itself could be a novel.
> 
> In thinking about these times in my life, I certainly would have done some things differently if I had the opportunity to do them again, but overall I think I would do things exactly the same. For every step that I have taken on the path of my life so far has led me to be where I am today. And I am happy.
> 
> I don't have a big house. I rent an apartment right now. I don't have a large bank or savings account, or lots of jewelry or extravagant things. I am sure that in some people's eyes I may not be very successful by their own standards. But I don't really care.
> 
> I have two beautiful and productive children, which who I am so very proud of. My son is successful and someone who has dedicated his life to help others. He has a beautiful, loving wife and is hard working, and happy. My daughter, who is younger, is still finding her way in the world, but she is on the right path and every experience that she has is teaching her the ways of the world. It is amazing to see her finding her way.
> 
> I wake up every day and I am thankful for the life I have. I have found a partner who not only supports my own creativity and work (not to mention the cats!) but is an incredibly creative person himself. I have friends from all over the world - many whom I had the pleasure of meeting in person - who I admire and share with every single day, as well as friends and family who are around me here in Canada as well as the United States. You are all here for me to give me advice, share your knowledge or just be here for me when I need to vent or have a shoulder to cry on. It doesn't matter that we are scattered all over the world. It is as if we are all in a single room talking together and it is very easy to forget that we are all from different cultures, backgrounds and countries.
> 
> The world today is filled with troubles. There is much turmoil regarding war, finances and the overall well being of people in general. But this is one of the good things of the world. The fact that we are able to communicate instantaneously with someone on the other side of the world. We are able to gather together at places such as this to share our knowledge and thoughts and forge friendships that have no political or geographical lines. We are all bound together by a love of creating and sharing and teaching. All positive things that we choose to focus on nearly every day.
> 
> I have been asked what I get from spending the first hour or so of my day writing here as I have been doing for the last year and a half. Do I get paid? Is it worth my time? Why do I choose to spend the amount of time I do writing?
> 
> I began this blog as part of a campaign I to gain exposure for my business. Although I knew that there were not many scroll sawyers here on Lumberjocks, it was an easy and convenient place to start a 'blog'. I had never followed blogs before or even really knew much about them. The first time I hit the 'post' button, it was scary. After all, who would want to read about my silly little life anyway? These people here were all serious and talented woodworkers. I wondered if I would just be considered 'fluff' and disregarded.
> 
> But through this blog I have made many fine and lasting friendships. I not only received wonderful advice from my friends, but I also think I was able to help some others too. Before long, I felt that I was accepted here and even liked and respected. Those feelings have helped my own confidence and growth in ways you can't even imagine. I am not here because of my business, I am hear to visit with my friends.
> 
> Now this is part of my daily routine. I like to hear from you all and over the months this blog has been a good venue for me to get to know each of you better. You have helped me so much with your knowledge, advice and most importantly as your friendship.
> 
> Thank you all so much for what you have contributed to my life. I will never be able to properly express how much you all mean to me and how proud I am to have you as friends. The posts yesterday were something that I wouldn't have expected at all, and they are greatly appreciated. You all made a special day for me even more special, and I am proud to be part of your group.
> 
> So on to the next 50 years! How am I going to top this?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


If you don't like the idea of 50, don't be 50. This year we celebrated the 11th Anniversary of my wife's 39th Birthday. Myself, I found 50 to be very comfortable. I thought to myself, I'm finally as old as I feel.


----------



## scrollgirl

*If the Bird Gets Up Early Enough, Does It Catch Two (or even Three) Worms?*

I woke up early today and was debating whether or not to try to get back to sleep. It would have been easy to do so, but there were too many things on my mind and after a couple of minutes of trying to feel sleepy again, I just gave up and got my day started. I really don't mind though, as I could use the extra couple of hours to get a handle on things for the day.

I still have emails to catch up on from the weekend. The combination of slacking off and going to a couple of dinners created a bit of a backlog in my email box. I realize that people don't expect me to get back to them immediately all the time, but I do like to get back to everyone in a timely manner and I seem to be a couple of days behind. I have taken the advice from Dennis and have been trying to do emails in batches so not to be so distracted. It isn't easy for me though and I find that if I put them off, they just move down the list and sometimes get forgotten. My Gmail page shows the last fifty emails received, and I know that seems like a lot, but with all the projects and stuff that I watch and comment on it is easy to fill that page quickly if I don't keep on it. Once I see that there are emails overflowing to page two, I know that I am falling behind and have some work to do in order to clear them out and catch up. The other day it even went to page three (yikes!)

I need to dedicate at least an hour or so for clearing things out, as having that many open emails really bother me. I need to keep my answers to the point and not ramble on when answering (stop laughing!) so I can get the job done. There will be time for socializing later. It will feel good when I get caught up and everything is filed where it is supposed to be. I'll do my best.

One email I received yesterday was from one of my wholesalers who was looking for a couple of patterns that they had chosen for the upcoming catalog. There were four that she needed - three were mine and one was my partners. During the last 'crunch time' we had only supplied the pictures of the items, knowing that the actual pattern packets were not needed until later on.

Well . . . 'later on' is now and even though my partner had his done, I did not. It was time to drop everything and focus on this.

Sometimes I am like a bad child who needs to be told to do everything. I know some of you think that I am really organized and I suppose in ways that I am, but in other things, unless I have a real deadline in front of me, I tend to procrastinate and wait until the bitter end to do things. Shame on me.

Two of the patterns were already published in the magazine. The instructions were for the most part written but they still needed to be reformatted into a packet form. One was published last year sometime and one just recently. The other is the Fiona Cat Pull Toy which is the black Halloween cat I made from the roasted birch a few weeks ago.

I started putting the older pattern together first and about an hour or so into it, I realized that the Adobe Illustrator line work was not in the designated folder with all the pattern components. Humm . . . I then spent the next half hour or so looking at back ups on my own computer and also the computer where the back up files are located and didn't find the files either. Since the pattern was drawn almost three years ago I had reformatted my computer and it appears that somehow in the process, those files were not transferred or backed up. Great.

The catalog information was already at the printer, so there was really no turning back on this one. I had the pictures of the projects (they were 12 mini Halloween ornaments) that were directly from when the magazine published them (thankfully!) and I was planning on using their pictures for the pattern cover. I have the actual project in storage, but sometimes the magazine is nice enough to send me their pictures that they used for the article if I ask because they take really good ones. On this particular project, they did a fantastic job of close ups of each of the 12 ornaments, so I was in business.

After looking everywhere I could think of and still not finding the files, I knew there was nothing more that I could do except re-draw the 12 ornaments, which took me the next couple of hours. It wasn't the way I had intended to spend my day.

I tell you this story because people like Kelly (rivergirl) are always saying how organized I am and it somewhat embarrasses me because of stuff like this. If she only KNEW! I think that many times I fall into the 'I'm neat because I am a slob' category. I have this utopia that I dream of where everything is where it is supposed to be and in its place, and some days I can almost say that is true. But once we start living and moving things around and using them, it sometimes throws things out of kilter. So take note, Kelly if you are reading this. I am not as good as you think! 

I saw a forum post yesterday here about whether the woodworkers here on Lumberjocks spend most of the time building their shops or building 'stuff'. When thinking about it, I realize that many more of us than we realize have shops that are their 'works in progress' and take a lot more of their woodworking time than originally thought.

Bottom line is that organization takes a bit of time and work. Even when we are organized, it takes time to stay organized and keep on top of things because it can all change rather quickly. There are many times I wonder where my day goes, and I feel as if I had accomplished little, but in looking back I do see that taking the time to do what I am supposed to be doing may mean a little less productivity on this end, but will save me a load of time in the long run. After all, you can't be a great chef making pies all day and not spend some time cleaning up the kitchen. Everything we do doesn't have to be counted in our daily tally of new accomplishments in order to be meaningful and effective.

So with that said, I have to kind of back pedal today and get those other two patterns done. They should have been done a couple of weeks ago, and I feel somewhat aggravated with myself for not completing them. I have this talent of shoving things like this on the far back burner and totally forgetting about it until absolutely necessary. But now is the time to bring it front and center and check it off the list.

Sad thing is that it also makes me realize that it is time for me to do a major back up of my work again and all that is involved with that. For the most part everything is in decent order though, and it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to move files so that they are where they should be before I back them up. Optimistically, I think I can possibly get all that done today. (Oh - and I need to finish catching up on that mail too! You see, I have forgotten already!)

In looking at the list grow, I see that I have a full day ahead. It is just beginning to get light out now and on top of it all, its garbage day so I have to put all the trash on the road or miss the truck.

At least I am getting an early start.  Have a good one!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *If the Bird Gets Up Early Enough, Does It Catch Two (or even Three) Worms?*
> 
> I woke up early today and was debating whether or not to try to get back to sleep. It would have been easy to do so, but there were too many things on my mind and after a couple of minutes of trying to feel sleepy again, I just gave up and got my day started. I really don't mind though, as I could use the extra couple of hours to get a handle on things for the day.
> 
> I still have emails to catch up on from the weekend. The combination of slacking off and going to a couple of dinners created a bit of a backlog in my email box. I realize that people don't expect me to get back to them immediately all the time, but I do like to get back to everyone in a timely manner and I seem to be a couple of days behind. I have taken the advice from Dennis and have been trying to do emails in batches so not to be so distracted. It isn't easy for me though and I find that if I put them off, they just move down the list and sometimes get forgotten. My Gmail page shows the last fifty emails received, and I know that seems like a lot, but with all the projects and stuff that I watch and comment on it is easy to fill that page quickly if I don't keep on it. Once I see that there are emails overflowing to page two, I know that I am falling behind and have some work to do in order to clear them out and catch up. The other day it even went to page three (yikes!)
> 
> I need to dedicate at least an hour or so for clearing things out, as having that many open emails really bother me. I need to keep my answers to the point and not ramble on when answering (stop laughing!) so I can get the job done. There will be time for socializing later. It will feel good when I get caught up and everything is filed where it is supposed to be. I'll do my best.
> 
> One email I received yesterday was from one of my wholesalers who was looking for a couple of patterns that they had chosen for the upcoming catalog. There were four that she needed - three were mine and one was my partners. During the last 'crunch time' we had only supplied the pictures of the items, knowing that the actual pattern packets were not needed until later on.
> 
> Well . . . 'later on' is now and even though my partner had his done, I did not. It was time to drop everything and focus on this.
> 
> Sometimes I am like a bad child who needs to be told to do everything. I know some of you think that I am really organized and I suppose in ways that I am, but in other things, unless I have a real deadline in front of me, I tend to procrastinate and wait until the bitter end to do things. Shame on me.
> 
> Two of the patterns were already published in the magazine. The instructions were for the most part written but they still needed to be reformatted into a packet form. One was published last year sometime and one just recently. The other is the Fiona Cat Pull Toy which is the black Halloween cat I made from the roasted birch a few weeks ago.
> 
> I started putting the older pattern together first and about an hour or so into it, I realized that the Adobe Illustrator line work was not in the designated folder with all the pattern components. Humm . . . I then spent the next half hour or so looking at back ups on my own computer and also the computer where the back up files are located and didn't find the files either. Since the pattern was drawn almost three years ago I had reformatted my computer and it appears that somehow in the process, those files were not transferred or backed up. Great.
> 
> The catalog information was already at the printer, so there was really no turning back on this one. I had the pictures of the projects (they were 12 mini Halloween ornaments) that were directly from when the magazine published them (thankfully!) and I was planning on using their pictures for the pattern cover. I have the actual project in storage, but sometimes the magazine is nice enough to send me their pictures that they used for the article if I ask because they take really good ones. On this particular project, they did a fantastic job of close ups of each of the 12 ornaments, so I was in business.
> 
> After looking everywhere I could think of and still not finding the files, I knew there was nothing more that I could do except re-draw the 12 ornaments, which took me the next couple of hours. It wasn't the way I had intended to spend my day.
> 
> I tell you this story because people like Kelly (rivergirl) are always saying how organized I am and it somewhat embarrasses me because of stuff like this. If she only KNEW! I think that many times I fall into the 'I'm neat because I am a slob' category. I have this utopia that I dream of where everything is where it is supposed to be and in its place, and some days I can almost say that is true. But once we start living and moving things around and using them, it sometimes throws things out of kilter. So take note, Kelly if you are reading this. I am not as good as you think!
> 
> I saw a forum post yesterday here about whether the woodworkers here on Lumberjocks spend most of the time building their shops or building 'stuff'. When thinking about it, I realize that many more of us than we realize have shops that are their 'works in progress' and take a lot more of their woodworking time than originally thought.
> 
> Bottom line is that organization takes a bit of time and work. Even when we are organized, it takes time to stay organized and keep on top of things because it can all change rather quickly. There are many times I wonder where my day goes, and I feel as if I had accomplished little, but in looking back I do see that taking the time to do what I am supposed to be doing may mean a little less productivity on this end, but will save me a load of time in the long run. After all, you can't be a great chef making pies all day and not spend some time cleaning up the kitchen. Everything we do doesn't have to be counted in our daily tally of new accomplishments in order to be meaningful and effective.
> 
> So with that said, I have to kind of back pedal today and get those other two patterns done. They should have been done a couple of weeks ago, and I feel somewhat aggravated with myself for not completing them. I have this talent of shoving things like this on the far back burner and totally forgetting about it until absolutely necessary. But now is the time to bring it front and center and check it off the list.
> 
> Sad thing is that it also makes me realize that it is time for me to do a major back up of my work again and all that is involved with that. For the most part everything is in decent order though, and it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to move files so that they are where they should be before I back them up. Optimistically, I think I can possibly get all that done today. (Oh - and I need to finish catching up on that mail too! You see, I have forgotten already!)
> 
> In looking at the list grow, I see that I have a full day ahead. It is just beginning to get light out now and on top of it all, its garbage day so I have to put all the trash on the road or miss the truck.
> 
> At least I am getting an early start.  Have a good one!


I completely understand your "being neat because I'm a slob" theory. For myself though, I'd change that to "I physically neat because I'm a mental slob". What I mean by that is I am extremely vigilant in that things must be done in a certain way. Things have to be put in a certain place. Things unorganized drives me absolutely crazy. My family swears I have obsessive compulsive disorder. I do all this though because if I didn't, nothing would ever get done because I'd forget half of what I'm doing or spend a majority of time searching for things that I had forgotten where I placed. 
I can't remember anything. From my years of mechanical experience, I can still rattle off torque specs for any popular engine ever made, like a first ot second generation Chevy 350. Don't ask me most days what someone told me ten minutes ago though. 
As for things being done in order, I develop certain routines. Lord forbid something forces that routine to be changed for any reason. It takes me weeks or sometimes months to learn a new routine, and I will absolutely feel like I am constantly forgetting something during that transition period. 
So I understand completely. If you're situation is anything like mine though, there is a method to your madness. The neatless that some see is a desperate attempt not to let everything fall apart. If they could only see the clutter in your mind. 
I may be way off base, but does this actually hit the nail right on the head?
Have a good day Sheila. I hope you're successful in getting caught up. If you do, be sure to take a break. IT's usually during my breaks that I ponder what it is that I forgot after being so careful to make sure I forgot nothing. 
And the madness continues.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *If the Bird Gets Up Early Enough, Does It Catch Two (or even Three) Worms?*
> 
> I woke up early today and was debating whether or not to try to get back to sleep. It would have been easy to do so, but there were too many things on my mind and after a couple of minutes of trying to feel sleepy again, I just gave up and got my day started. I really don't mind though, as I could use the extra couple of hours to get a handle on things for the day.
> 
> I still have emails to catch up on from the weekend. The combination of slacking off and going to a couple of dinners created a bit of a backlog in my email box. I realize that people don't expect me to get back to them immediately all the time, but I do like to get back to everyone in a timely manner and I seem to be a couple of days behind. I have taken the advice from Dennis and have been trying to do emails in batches so not to be so distracted. It isn't easy for me though and I find that if I put them off, they just move down the list and sometimes get forgotten. My Gmail page shows the last fifty emails received, and I know that seems like a lot, but with all the projects and stuff that I watch and comment on it is easy to fill that page quickly if I don't keep on it. Once I see that there are emails overflowing to page two, I know that I am falling behind and have some work to do in order to clear them out and catch up. The other day it even went to page three (yikes!)
> 
> I need to dedicate at least an hour or so for clearing things out, as having that many open emails really bother me. I need to keep my answers to the point and not ramble on when answering (stop laughing!) so I can get the job done. There will be time for socializing later. It will feel good when I get caught up and everything is filed where it is supposed to be. I'll do my best.
> 
> One email I received yesterday was from one of my wholesalers who was looking for a couple of patterns that they had chosen for the upcoming catalog. There were four that she needed - three were mine and one was my partners. During the last 'crunch time' we had only supplied the pictures of the items, knowing that the actual pattern packets were not needed until later on.
> 
> Well . . . 'later on' is now and even though my partner had his done, I did not. It was time to drop everything and focus on this.
> 
> Sometimes I am like a bad child who needs to be told to do everything. I know some of you think that I am really organized and I suppose in ways that I am, but in other things, unless I have a real deadline in front of me, I tend to procrastinate and wait until the bitter end to do things. Shame on me.
> 
> Two of the patterns were already published in the magazine. The instructions were for the most part written but they still needed to be reformatted into a packet form. One was published last year sometime and one just recently. The other is the Fiona Cat Pull Toy which is the black Halloween cat I made from the roasted birch a few weeks ago.
> 
> I started putting the older pattern together first and about an hour or so into it, I realized that the Adobe Illustrator line work was not in the designated folder with all the pattern components. Humm . . . I then spent the next half hour or so looking at back ups on my own computer and also the computer where the back up files are located and didn't find the files either. Since the pattern was drawn almost three years ago I had reformatted my computer and it appears that somehow in the process, those files were not transferred or backed up. Great.
> 
> The catalog information was already at the printer, so there was really no turning back on this one. I had the pictures of the projects (they were 12 mini Halloween ornaments) that were directly from when the magazine published them (thankfully!) and I was planning on using their pictures for the pattern cover. I have the actual project in storage, but sometimes the magazine is nice enough to send me their pictures that they used for the article if I ask because they take really good ones. On this particular project, they did a fantastic job of close ups of each of the 12 ornaments, so I was in business.
> 
> After looking everywhere I could think of and still not finding the files, I knew there was nothing more that I could do except re-draw the 12 ornaments, which took me the next couple of hours. It wasn't the way I had intended to spend my day.
> 
> I tell you this story because people like Kelly (rivergirl) are always saying how organized I am and it somewhat embarrasses me because of stuff like this. If she only KNEW! I think that many times I fall into the 'I'm neat because I am a slob' category. I have this utopia that I dream of where everything is where it is supposed to be and in its place, and some days I can almost say that is true. But once we start living and moving things around and using them, it sometimes throws things out of kilter. So take note, Kelly if you are reading this. I am not as good as you think!
> 
> I saw a forum post yesterday here about whether the woodworkers here on Lumberjocks spend most of the time building their shops or building 'stuff'. When thinking about it, I realize that many more of us than we realize have shops that are their 'works in progress' and take a lot more of their woodworking time than originally thought.
> 
> Bottom line is that organization takes a bit of time and work. Even when we are organized, it takes time to stay organized and keep on top of things because it can all change rather quickly. There are many times I wonder where my day goes, and I feel as if I had accomplished little, but in looking back I do see that taking the time to do what I am supposed to be doing may mean a little less productivity on this end, but will save me a load of time in the long run. After all, you can't be a great chef making pies all day and not spend some time cleaning up the kitchen. Everything we do doesn't have to be counted in our daily tally of new accomplishments in order to be meaningful and effective.
> 
> So with that said, I have to kind of back pedal today and get those other two patterns done. They should have been done a couple of weeks ago, and I feel somewhat aggravated with myself for not completing them. I have this talent of shoving things like this on the far back burner and totally forgetting about it until absolutely necessary. But now is the time to bring it front and center and check it off the list.
> 
> Sad thing is that it also makes me realize that it is time for me to do a major back up of my work again and all that is involved with that. For the most part everything is in decent order though, and it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to move files so that they are where they should be before I back them up. Optimistically, I think I can possibly get all that done today. (Oh - and I need to finish catching up on that mail too! You see, I have forgotten already!)
> 
> In looking at the list grow, I see that I have a full day ahead. It is just beginning to get light out now and on top of it all, its garbage day so I have to put all the trash on the road or miss the truck.
> 
> At least I am getting an early start.  Have a good one!


I think that peeking into the 'clutter of my mind' could be really scary for some people! After all - I am blonde! 

There is always lots going on in there. I rarely find what others call 'idle time'. Not without some degree of guilt anyway.

On Facebook I play Scrabble daily with my long time friend from high school, Carlene. We usually have about 20 games going at any given time because you only make one move and then wait until the other responds, which may be a couple of days down the line. I use the game to take my 'breaks'. Sometimes I play a move or two during lunch, sometimes after the day is done and I want to unwind, I play several games or get all 'caught up' there. It is great because there is no pressure with us to play. You can play for five minutes or an hour. If someone calls or comes over, you can continue later. Yet, it relaxes me and takes me away from all the 'job' stuff for a bit. It is a good way for me to clear my head before I go to sleep so I am not thinking about work related stuff too much and can fall to sleep easily.

Part of it too is wearing so many hats. But there is really no good answer to that. I like that part actually, and as long as I can make it work, I will do what it takes.

You have a good day too! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *If the Bird Gets Up Early Enough, Does It Catch Two (or even Three) Worms?*
> 
> I woke up early today and was debating whether or not to try to get back to sleep. It would have been easy to do so, but there were too many things on my mind and after a couple of minutes of trying to feel sleepy again, I just gave up and got my day started. I really don't mind though, as I could use the extra couple of hours to get a handle on things for the day.
> 
> I still have emails to catch up on from the weekend. The combination of slacking off and going to a couple of dinners created a bit of a backlog in my email box. I realize that people don't expect me to get back to them immediately all the time, but I do like to get back to everyone in a timely manner and I seem to be a couple of days behind. I have taken the advice from Dennis and have been trying to do emails in batches so not to be so distracted. It isn't easy for me though and I find that if I put them off, they just move down the list and sometimes get forgotten. My Gmail page shows the last fifty emails received, and I know that seems like a lot, but with all the projects and stuff that I watch and comment on it is easy to fill that page quickly if I don't keep on it. Once I see that there are emails overflowing to page two, I know that I am falling behind and have some work to do in order to clear them out and catch up. The other day it even went to page three (yikes!)
> 
> I need to dedicate at least an hour or so for clearing things out, as having that many open emails really bother me. I need to keep my answers to the point and not ramble on when answering (stop laughing!) so I can get the job done. There will be time for socializing later. It will feel good when I get caught up and everything is filed where it is supposed to be. I'll do my best.
> 
> One email I received yesterday was from one of my wholesalers who was looking for a couple of patterns that they had chosen for the upcoming catalog. There were four that she needed - three were mine and one was my partners. During the last 'crunch time' we had only supplied the pictures of the items, knowing that the actual pattern packets were not needed until later on.
> 
> Well . . . 'later on' is now and even though my partner had his done, I did not. It was time to drop everything and focus on this.
> 
> Sometimes I am like a bad child who needs to be told to do everything. I know some of you think that I am really organized and I suppose in ways that I am, but in other things, unless I have a real deadline in front of me, I tend to procrastinate and wait until the bitter end to do things. Shame on me.
> 
> Two of the patterns were already published in the magazine. The instructions were for the most part written but they still needed to be reformatted into a packet form. One was published last year sometime and one just recently. The other is the Fiona Cat Pull Toy which is the black Halloween cat I made from the roasted birch a few weeks ago.
> 
> I started putting the older pattern together first and about an hour or so into it, I realized that the Adobe Illustrator line work was not in the designated folder with all the pattern components. Humm . . . I then spent the next half hour or so looking at back ups on my own computer and also the computer where the back up files are located and didn't find the files either. Since the pattern was drawn almost three years ago I had reformatted my computer and it appears that somehow in the process, those files were not transferred or backed up. Great.
> 
> The catalog information was already at the printer, so there was really no turning back on this one. I had the pictures of the projects (they were 12 mini Halloween ornaments) that were directly from when the magazine published them (thankfully!) and I was planning on using their pictures for the pattern cover. I have the actual project in storage, but sometimes the magazine is nice enough to send me their pictures that they used for the article if I ask because they take really good ones. On this particular project, they did a fantastic job of close ups of each of the 12 ornaments, so I was in business.
> 
> After looking everywhere I could think of and still not finding the files, I knew there was nothing more that I could do except re-draw the 12 ornaments, which took me the next couple of hours. It wasn't the way I had intended to spend my day.
> 
> I tell you this story because people like Kelly (rivergirl) are always saying how organized I am and it somewhat embarrasses me because of stuff like this. If she only KNEW! I think that many times I fall into the 'I'm neat because I am a slob' category. I have this utopia that I dream of where everything is where it is supposed to be and in its place, and some days I can almost say that is true. But once we start living and moving things around and using them, it sometimes throws things out of kilter. So take note, Kelly if you are reading this. I am not as good as you think!
> 
> I saw a forum post yesterday here about whether the woodworkers here on Lumberjocks spend most of the time building their shops or building 'stuff'. When thinking about it, I realize that many more of us than we realize have shops that are their 'works in progress' and take a lot more of their woodworking time than originally thought.
> 
> Bottom line is that organization takes a bit of time and work. Even when we are organized, it takes time to stay organized and keep on top of things because it can all change rather quickly. There are many times I wonder where my day goes, and I feel as if I had accomplished little, but in looking back I do see that taking the time to do what I am supposed to be doing may mean a little less productivity on this end, but will save me a load of time in the long run. After all, you can't be a great chef making pies all day and not spend some time cleaning up the kitchen. Everything we do doesn't have to be counted in our daily tally of new accomplishments in order to be meaningful and effective.
> 
> So with that said, I have to kind of back pedal today and get those other two patterns done. They should have been done a couple of weeks ago, and I feel somewhat aggravated with myself for not completing them. I have this talent of shoving things like this on the far back burner and totally forgetting about it until absolutely necessary. But now is the time to bring it front and center and check it off the list.
> 
> Sad thing is that it also makes me realize that it is time for me to do a major back up of my work again and all that is involved with that. For the most part everything is in decent order though, and it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to move files so that they are where they should be before I back them up. Optimistically, I think I can possibly get all that done today. (Oh - and I need to finish catching up on that mail too! You see, I have forgotten already!)
> 
> In looking at the list grow, I see that I have a full day ahead. It is just beginning to get light out now and on top of it all, its garbage day so I have to put all the trash on the road or miss the truck.
> 
> At least I am getting an early start.  Have a good one!


Maybe I need to find something like your scrabble game to do. I often find myself lying in bed with an idea on a project I'm doing bothering me to the point that I eventually get up in the middle of the night, since it'll be keeping me awake anyway, and make my way over to the shop. Then, once there, as long as I'm feeling alright, my "short trip to the shop" will get away from me and I'll wind up messing around with the idea the rest of the night.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *If the Bird Gets Up Early Enough, Does It Catch Two (or even Three) Worms?*
> 
> I woke up early today and was debating whether or not to try to get back to sleep. It would have been easy to do so, but there were too many things on my mind and after a couple of minutes of trying to feel sleepy again, I just gave up and got my day started. I really don't mind though, as I could use the extra couple of hours to get a handle on things for the day.
> 
> I still have emails to catch up on from the weekend. The combination of slacking off and going to a couple of dinners created a bit of a backlog in my email box. I realize that people don't expect me to get back to them immediately all the time, but I do like to get back to everyone in a timely manner and I seem to be a couple of days behind. I have taken the advice from Dennis and have been trying to do emails in batches so not to be so distracted. It isn't easy for me though and I find that if I put them off, they just move down the list and sometimes get forgotten. My Gmail page shows the last fifty emails received, and I know that seems like a lot, but with all the projects and stuff that I watch and comment on it is easy to fill that page quickly if I don't keep on it. Once I see that there are emails overflowing to page two, I know that I am falling behind and have some work to do in order to clear them out and catch up. The other day it even went to page three (yikes!)
> 
> I need to dedicate at least an hour or so for clearing things out, as having that many open emails really bother me. I need to keep my answers to the point and not ramble on when answering (stop laughing!) so I can get the job done. There will be time for socializing later. It will feel good when I get caught up and everything is filed where it is supposed to be. I'll do my best.
> 
> One email I received yesterday was from one of my wholesalers who was looking for a couple of patterns that they had chosen for the upcoming catalog. There were four that she needed - three were mine and one was my partners. During the last 'crunch time' we had only supplied the pictures of the items, knowing that the actual pattern packets were not needed until later on.
> 
> Well . . . 'later on' is now and even though my partner had his done, I did not. It was time to drop everything and focus on this.
> 
> Sometimes I am like a bad child who needs to be told to do everything. I know some of you think that I am really organized and I suppose in ways that I am, but in other things, unless I have a real deadline in front of me, I tend to procrastinate and wait until the bitter end to do things. Shame on me.
> 
> Two of the patterns were already published in the magazine. The instructions were for the most part written but they still needed to be reformatted into a packet form. One was published last year sometime and one just recently. The other is the Fiona Cat Pull Toy which is the black Halloween cat I made from the roasted birch a few weeks ago.
> 
> I started putting the older pattern together first and about an hour or so into it, I realized that the Adobe Illustrator line work was not in the designated folder with all the pattern components. Humm . . . I then spent the next half hour or so looking at back ups on my own computer and also the computer where the back up files are located and didn't find the files either. Since the pattern was drawn almost three years ago I had reformatted my computer and it appears that somehow in the process, those files were not transferred or backed up. Great.
> 
> The catalog information was already at the printer, so there was really no turning back on this one. I had the pictures of the projects (they were 12 mini Halloween ornaments) that were directly from when the magazine published them (thankfully!) and I was planning on using their pictures for the pattern cover. I have the actual project in storage, but sometimes the magazine is nice enough to send me their pictures that they used for the article if I ask because they take really good ones. On this particular project, they did a fantastic job of close ups of each of the 12 ornaments, so I was in business.
> 
> After looking everywhere I could think of and still not finding the files, I knew there was nothing more that I could do except re-draw the 12 ornaments, which took me the next couple of hours. It wasn't the way I had intended to spend my day.
> 
> I tell you this story because people like Kelly (rivergirl) are always saying how organized I am and it somewhat embarrasses me because of stuff like this. If she only KNEW! I think that many times I fall into the 'I'm neat because I am a slob' category. I have this utopia that I dream of where everything is where it is supposed to be and in its place, and some days I can almost say that is true. But once we start living and moving things around and using them, it sometimes throws things out of kilter. So take note, Kelly if you are reading this. I am not as good as you think!
> 
> I saw a forum post yesterday here about whether the woodworkers here on Lumberjocks spend most of the time building their shops or building 'stuff'. When thinking about it, I realize that many more of us than we realize have shops that are their 'works in progress' and take a lot more of their woodworking time than originally thought.
> 
> Bottom line is that organization takes a bit of time and work. Even when we are organized, it takes time to stay organized and keep on top of things because it can all change rather quickly. There are many times I wonder where my day goes, and I feel as if I had accomplished little, but in looking back I do see that taking the time to do what I am supposed to be doing may mean a little less productivity on this end, but will save me a load of time in the long run. After all, you can't be a great chef making pies all day and not spend some time cleaning up the kitchen. Everything we do doesn't have to be counted in our daily tally of new accomplishments in order to be meaningful and effective.
> 
> So with that said, I have to kind of back pedal today and get those other two patterns done. They should have been done a couple of weeks ago, and I feel somewhat aggravated with myself for not completing them. I have this talent of shoving things like this on the far back burner and totally forgetting about it until absolutely necessary. But now is the time to bring it front and center and check it off the list.
> 
> Sad thing is that it also makes me realize that it is time for me to do a major back up of my work again and all that is involved with that. For the most part everything is in decent order though, and it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to move files so that they are where they should be before I back them up. Optimistically, I think I can possibly get all that done today. (Oh - and I need to finish catching up on that mail too! You see, I have forgotten already!)
> 
> In looking at the list grow, I see that I have a full day ahead. It is just beginning to get light out now and on top of it all, its garbage day so I have to put all the trash on the road or miss the truck.
> 
> At least I am getting an early start.  Have a good one!


"I'm neat because I'm a slob", That's Funny!

I'm a slob because I'm a perfectionist! example: I don't have time put all of these tools away and organize them exactly how I want them; so I pile them on the bench, table, or floor until I have time to do it exactly the way I want and I never have time. I have some tools that have a dedicated spot. I always put those away, right away. My files of all size go in the drawer to the left of my vise, My staples and various staple guns go in the drawer to the right. Handsaws hang on the pegboard to the right of the window. Planes go on the center shelf in tall storage cabinet. Router bit"s in the top drawer on the island cabinet. Wood screws and sets of drill bits on shelves to the right of the window.

Once I've established the "Perfect" organized location for something I'll always put it away. Unfortunately, only about 20% of my stuff has an assigned "perfect" location and the rest is moved from spot to spot.

But, someday over the rainbow, everything will have the "perfect" organized location and I'll know exactly where it is.  Have a wonderful, organized, clutter free day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *If the Bird Gets Up Early Enough, Does It Catch Two (or even Three) Worms?*
> 
> I woke up early today and was debating whether or not to try to get back to sleep. It would have been easy to do so, but there were too many things on my mind and after a couple of minutes of trying to feel sleepy again, I just gave up and got my day started. I really don't mind though, as I could use the extra couple of hours to get a handle on things for the day.
> 
> I still have emails to catch up on from the weekend. The combination of slacking off and going to a couple of dinners created a bit of a backlog in my email box. I realize that people don't expect me to get back to them immediately all the time, but I do like to get back to everyone in a timely manner and I seem to be a couple of days behind. I have taken the advice from Dennis and have been trying to do emails in batches so not to be so distracted. It isn't easy for me though and I find that if I put them off, they just move down the list and sometimes get forgotten. My Gmail page shows the last fifty emails received, and I know that seems like a lot, but with all the projects and stuff that I watch and comment on it is easy to fill that page quickly if I don't keep on it. Once I see that there are emails overflowing to page two, I know that I am falling behind and have some work to do in order to clear them out and catch up. The other day it even went to page three (yikes!)
> 
> I need to dedicate at least an hour or so for clearing things out, as having that many open emails really bother me. I need to keep my answers to the point and not ramble on when answering (stop laughing!) so I can get the job done. There will be time for socializing later. It will feel good when I get caught up and everything is filed where it is supposed to be. I'll do my best.
> 
> One email I received yesterday was from one of my wholesalers who was looking for a couple of patterns that they had chosen for the upcoming catalog. There were four that she needed - three were mine and one was my partners. During the last 'crunch time' we had only supplied the pictures of the items, knowing that the actual pattern packets were not needed until later on.
> 
> Well . . . 'later on' is now and even though my partner had his done, I did not. It was time to drop everything and focus on this.
> 
> Sometimes I am like a bad child who needs to be told to do everything. I know some of you think that I am really organized and I suppose in ways that I am, but in other things, unless I have a real deadline in front of me, I tend to procrastinate and wait until the bitter end to do things. Shame on me.
> 
> Two of the patterns were already published in the magazine. The instructions were for the most part written but they still needed to be reformatted into a packet form. One was published last year sometime and one just recently. The other is the Fiona Cat Pull Toy which is the black Halloween cat I made from the roasted birch a few weeks ago.
> 
> I started putting the older pattern together first and about an hour or so into it, I realized that the Adobe Illustrator line work was not in the designated folder with all the pattern components. Humm . . . I then spent the next half hour or so looking at back ups on my own computer and also the computer where the back up files are located and didn't find the files either. Since the pattern was drawn almost three years ago I had reformatted my computer and it appears that somehow in the process, those files were not transferred or backed up. Great.
> 
> The catalog information was already at the printer, so there was really no turning back on this one. I had the pictures of the projects (they were 12 mini Halloween ornaments) that were directly from when the magazine published them (thankfully!) and I was planning on using their pictures for the pattern cover. I have the actual project in storage, but sometimes the magazine is nice enough to send me their pictures that they used for the article if I ask because they take really good ones. On this particular project, they did a fantastic job of close ups of each of the 12 ornaments, so I was in business.
> 
> After looking everywhere I could think of and still not finding the files, I knew there was nothing more that I could do except re-draw the 12 ornaments, which took me the next couple of hours. It wasn't the way I had intended to spend my day.
> 
> I tell you this story because people like Kelly (rivergirl) are always saying how organized I am and it somewhat embarrasses me because of stuff like this. If she only KNEW! I think that many times I fall into the 'I'm neat because I am a slob' category. I have this utopia that I dream of where everything is where it is supposed to be and in its place, and some days I can almost say that is true. But once we start living and moving things around and using them, it sometimes throws things out of kilter. So take note, Kelly if you are reading this. I am not as good as you think!
> 
> I saw a forum post yesterday here about whether the woodworkers here on Lumberjocks spend most of the time building their shops or building 'stuff'. When thinking about it, I realize that many more of us than we realize have shops that are their 'works in progress' and take a lot more of their woodworking time than originally thought.
> 
> Bottom line is that organization takes a bit of time and work. Even when we are organized, it takes time to stay organized and keep on top of things because it can all change rather quickly. There are many times I wonder where my day goes, and I feel as if I had accomplished little, but in looking back I do see that taking the time to do what I am supposed to be doing may mean a little less productivity on this end, but will save me a load of time in the long run. After all, you can't be a great chef making pies all day and not spend some time cleaning up the kitchen. Everything we do doesn't have to be counted in our daily tally of new accomplishments in order to be meaningful and effective.
> 
> So with that said, I have to kind of back pedal today and get those other two patterns done. They should have been done a couple of weeks ago, and I feel somewhat aggravated with myself for not completing them. I have this talent of shoving things like this on the far back burner and totally forgetting about it until absolutely necessary. But now is the time to bring it front and center and check it off the list.
> 
> Sad thing is that it also makes me realize that it is time for me to do a major back up of my work again and all that is involved with that. For the most part everything is in decent order though, and it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to move files so that they are where they should be before I back them up. Optimistically, I think I can possibly get all that done today. (Oh - and I need to finish catching up on that mail too! You see, I have forgotten already!)
> 
> In looking at the list grow, I see that I have a full day ahead. It is just beginning to get light out now and on top of it all, its garbage day so I have to put all the trash on the road or miss the truck.
> 
> At least I am getting an early start.  Have a good one!


I am right there with you, Dan! That is why I don't back up stuff like I should. I want everything in perfect order before I back stuff up and that usually takes longer than I care to admit. Finally, my partner tells me to 'just do it' or sends the files for me so at least they are done.

I am what I consider a 'reformed perfectionist' and I don't let (as many) things get to me as I used to. I think I have mellowed out quite a bit! I just have to keep remembering what is important and what really isn't.

Thanks for sharing your story. It is nice to know I have lots of company! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Good News1*

My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.

First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.

So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.

I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.

One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.

But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.

Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.

Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.

I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.

On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.

In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.

Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.

All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!

So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!

I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


happy for you

good news all around

seems to me 
you could get a job writing 
for the new york times

if you find yourself
with any spare time 
on your hands lol


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


Wishing you the best of luck On the sales and also with the garage hopefully they will reimburse you for the repairs

Take care and have a lovely day


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


congrat´s with the pond have a half page …... that is news we can and want to understand …. lol
wish you the best with it 

great to hear you spend good times at dinnertables …........ one of the best things to take away
tress is a good meal in great company with freinds 

just had to read your blog before my eye´s close by them self while I´m still standing 
still cleaning the basement and the stealshelf units came to day 
but we are expecting a major rainstorm in the night and morning so my afternoon and evening 
was changed to digging trences and filling sandbags …....... trying to avoid another flood in the 
basement ….. soo sooon :-(
the mull here in Denmark is so filled with water that just one drop more and it will scate on the surface :-(
well I think I have done what I cuold trying to lead the water around the house … if /when it comes 
and being very busy on the work from the early morning I can´t be home to prevent anything :-(

well sorry for my negative little rant ….. it isn´t ment to sound like that ….....I´m realy glad 
I had an early warning last night so I cuold ordre 2 cubic meters of sand to fill the plasticbags with
so now after 100 of the filled and placed …........I can only wait and see

have a great evening  .... and good night from here its way over midnight

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


Glad happy days are in you! Wishing you more of such days.

Like David, I am also curious how you write so fast and have so much twisting ideas in every blogs yet consistently positive.

I am not familiar how other auto-routing of e-mails on other providers.. I use at office, the MSOutlook which has auto routing based on the queue and some keywords. This automatically categorize the e-mails as soon as it arrives on the inbox. Likewise those which need replies are also classified. This ease up filing. Nowadays, technology is very quick to advance but sometimes it is so complicated that you really need to dig-up the capabilities of this technology. Good thing you had found it in the gmail.

Good Luck and continue to have more happy days.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


David and Bert - My life just seems full of adventure sometimes, doesn't it? Most of it happens from my little place here in the country, too. I am glad you like my writing.

Bert - I used to use Outlook also. I began using Gmail when my son stopped subscribing to Comcast, which was then my email provider. With all the stuff I had and have in print, it was important that I wasn't changing email addresses every couple of years. Comcast had raised its price one time too many for him, and it is unavailable here in Canada. I had just kept an account under my son's because all my patterns at that time as well as the magazine articles had the Comcast email on it. Phil (my son) liked Google products in general and I trust his judgment. They are free and they give you lots of space and have as many features (or more) than Outlook did. When I saw how inclusive the program was, I had no need for Outlook and stopped using it. I don't think I miss it at all.

Dennis - My thoughts are with you my friend in your battle against Mother Nature. When I lived in Oak Lawn near Chicago, we had a ranch style house that used to flood occasionally. The village insisted that rain water wasn't getting into the regular system but every time we had big rain, the water would back up through the pipes. It was a mess and very discouraging and we didn't have the money to dig and replace the system. There were several times we were like you and battling the forces. I wish you all the best in your fight. You can rant any time! I would too! I hope you made it through the evening OK.

And David - Thanks for the support. I will be talking more about the car in my next blog. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


hey Sheila 
good news even though it was a little hard and I was very tired 
I don´t think there was more than 15 minuts of mittle rain on the island 
so no harm this time 
even though I did fear the worst with thie pictures from Belgique of trees falling
over a tribune 2 deads and 40 wunded becourse of the rain and lightning storm
the rain just past on each side of Ærø  
so now I have started to take away some of the sandbags ….......just those 
on the front of the house sofare …...the mull is still too wet …......to take those up
against the feild

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Good News1*
> 
> My goodness yesterday was a busy and productive day! (By the way - it feels really good to be able to start an entry like that!) I was really able to stay focused and I accomplished a LOT of things and got some loose ends tied up in the process. It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? You accomplish one thing and it dominoes into getting several other things done.
> 
> First of all, I really, REALLY cleaned out my mailbox. This has been something that was bothering me quite a bit because every message that was left in the 'inbox' was one that needed some sort of attention. Either I had to write someone back, or post a picture or check an account or something. I had been worried because this week with my birthday and all at one point the inbox number rose to almost 200 messages. Now most of them were notifications from here or Facebook that someone posted on my wall or one of the conversations or the blogs here, but many of them were personal messages and questions and stuff from customers that needed some sort of reply. Seeing that number was quite upsetting to me because I truly enjoy corresponding with everyone and I had just fallen behind.
> 
> So yesterday I went through everything and went down the line and responded to everything that I wanted to. I am with Gmail by Google and they have this wonderful labeling and filing system where you create file categories and such for your mail. You can add color coded labels and filter messages containing certain criteria such as email address or even subject line so that when it shows up in your box, it is already labeled and with one glance, you can tell which category it is from. It is wonderful for someone like me who gets lots of mail.
> 
> I have different labels for Facebook notifications, as well as notices that one of my buddies here posted. Then there is customer correspondence, orders, etc. It makes things really really easy.
> 
> One of the things that was getting away from me was customers who send me ideas and pictures. I love to hear from people who have my patterns and see how they change them to their liking. Sometimes people are shy about telling me they changed my patterns, but I am always thrilled to see what they come up with. Many times they take pictures of what they did and I have always intended to put them up in the customer gallery for others to see and be inspired, but that is one part of the site that I am really not that good at keeping up with. It is a little bit of a process to get stuff up there and I just don't take the time it needs to do so. However, I recently started to post them on my Facebook page and they have been very well received. I sometime forget about the pictures though and they get buried in my mail.
> 
> But yesterday I created a sub category in my Gmail for customer photos and now with one click I can access any of the emails that I have labeled as such. It really is great and will make my life so much easier and also make it easy for me to share these wonderful pictures.
> 
> Another thing that I get a lot of - and truly like - is the many ideas that customers send me for designing projects. I think when things are at a lull and I am trying to decide what to make next, it will be quite handy to be able to click on the category of customer's suggestions and have them all there in front of me. Up until now, they were buried with all the other customer correspondence and difficult to find, even if I did remember them.
> 
> Organization such as this is really wonderful and will be very helpful to the productivity of my work. By noon, I had my email box down to only six items! I had talked to everyone I needed to and I felt like I just scaled a mountain. If you are looking for a nice, free mail service, I highly recommend Gmail. It is part f the Google suite of free things and has really worked well for me.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon putting together two of the pattern packets of the four I need to finish up. Everything there went well and I only have one more to go which I hope to finish later on today. While I was proofreading and printing, I made a large batch of crepes to take with for dinner at my partner's parents. It seems his brother and his fiance were in town and she was making us a full dinner.
> 
> On the way over there, we picked up my car from the mechanic. There is a story to go with that, but I don't have time today. Apparently, when it was worked on in Chicago four months ago, they didn't replace one of the spacers in the rear end as they should have. The spacer compresses, and it should be replaced each time the rear end is taken apart. This wasn't done, and in order to compensate for the compressed spacer, the mechanic had over-tightened the bearing when putting it back together. I did call the Chicago shop where I had taken it, not really expecting them to do anything financially, but I wanted them to be aware it was done incorrectly. The manager was very nice and he wants me to fax the bill to them and he said that they will 'see what they can do' about compensating me for the additional work that I needed done. Good for him. It would be quite helpful to not have to pay for the entire thing.
> 
> In more good news, I heard from some people that they got their Artist's Club catalog and they gave my little skating pond set HALF A PAGE on it! That is incredible news! I hope that this springboards some good sales of it. I had always said that all I wanted was a fair chance with it to be seen in an appropriate venue and now is my chance. I am very happy to hear that they had the confidence in it to give it that much room and hopefully now people will buy it so that they want more stuff from me. Cross your fingers.
> 
> Finally, we had received a call not too long ago from a gift shop in Annapolis Royal that we stopped at when we went out to sell Keith's pens. The owner wasn't in but we left our website and name and information with the clerk. The owner apparently went to the site and saw our stuff and called and wants us to bring what we have for her to sell in the shop. Although we are focusing on pens and prints and note cards of my paintings, she said she will take any scroll sawing prototypes we have too. Plus - she buys outright and it is NOT consignment. It is a beautiful sunny day and we are going to head out there this morning to see what we can work out with her.
> 
> All in all it was a great day! We finished it with a wonderful dinner and visit with friends. I am eating so good these day, I am going to get fat! Lobster and lasagna and cake and all kinds of goodies! Mmmmm. And I haven't even had to cook! I am very fortunate!
> 
> So I had better close here. I am typing as fast because we want an early start. I will certainly report how it goes at the shop later on. And I will also update you all on the pond. Those of you who have followed along know how hard I worked for that and hopefully we will see it finally paying off. Sometimes it does pay to be patient and not give up!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Have fun and be creative!


That is great news, Dennis! I was thinking about you this morning and wondering how you did. Hopefully things will stay dry and your basement will begin to dry out. I hope you have a good weekend and get some time to catch up on your rest.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Glimmers of Hope - Even in This Economy*

It is very gratifying when you work hard for something and you begin to see some return on the investment of time and effort that you put in. Waiting takes a lot of patience, and I honestly believe that the reason that many people are unable to be successful in their own businesses is that they either don't want to wait for things to happen, or they can't afford to because of other circumstances.

Having a successful home business has the illusion of producing maximum returns with little effort From the outside, most people only see the positive side of things - being your own boss, setting your own hours, etc. - and they think that you have it made. They tend to filter out the amount of time and effort that went into making the business work and convince themselves that you are in your position because you are 'lucky.'

Unfortunately, this skewed perception is what fuels them to think that they, themselves can follow your path and be self-employed. While I am by no means saying that this couldn't be possible, I will say that it does take an enormous amount of time and true dedication to make a home-based business work. Ask anyone who is successful. If it were that easy and people just fell into success, don't you think they would be kind of bragging about it? How many times have we heard someone with a home business say "yes-sir-ree! I just started that business and quit my job and now I have an easy life and can golf any time I want and still have all the extras that life has to offer!" It just isn't like that.

Most (if not all) of the successful self-employed people that I have spoken with have stories of long hours, late nights, high risks and dedication to their chosen work. It's funny, but I don't often hear of them traveling to exotic places for extended holidays or moving into mansions or buying expensive cars. Most of them live as they always have. The really successful ones may move up a step or two on life's ladder, but overall, they are the same people they always were - but perhaps a bit happier.

So why should we invest all this time and resources into something with such a questionable payback? I imagine the answer to that would be up to the individual. For myself, I would rather work 60 hours a week doing something that I love than 40 hours a week at a mediocre job where I can't be creative. But that is just me. I know that it isn't for everyone and that many people won't understand my way of thinking, but that is honestly the way it is.

I am fortunate that when I began my business the kids were small and I was married and a stay at home mom. I lived in a situation where one salary was enough to meet our expenses and the money I made from my business was considered 'extra.' Although Larry (my ex) and I parted ways, to this day we remain great friends and I will always be grateful for him for the support he gave for me as far as my business was concerned. By the time I was on my own, I was able to hold my own (barely, but able) with my own business and I have worked on it from there. Over the years I have had my ups and downs, but I have fought tooth and nail to keep hold of it and I am finally seeing a glimmer of hope - even in this economic climate - that it may survive after all.

Yesterday we went to Annapolis Royal to re-visit the shop that we stopped in a couple of weeks ago when we were looking for outlets for Keith's pens. The shop owner was not there when we initially stopped in, but called us the day after, as her former partner was the one we spoke with at the time and forwarded our information to her. Ken (the former partner) used to be part owner at the shop when I sold some of my pins and stuff there a couple of years ago. Since then, he and his wife have moved on to semi-retirement and only spent a couple of days a week in the shop and had sold out to Florence, their partner.

When Florence called, she was very enthusiastic about having us both bring anything we wanted to sell. She had been to the web site and seen all of our work and said she was not only interested in the pens, but also in any of the prototypes we had, as well as note cards and prints of my paintings.

Keith finally had replenished his pen stock and had enough to show her and since the car was back in commission (I will tell that story another day!) and the sun was bright, we decided to take our stuff into her. We didn't take many wood items - only about three or four and some ornaments, but Keith had all of his pens and I my art.

Long story short, she bought eleven pens, along with several prints and note cards and about half of the wood items we brought. The best part about this was that she bought the items outright - not on commission. She had told us that she had owned the retirement home in Annapolis since 1963 and sold it a couple of years ago and that this shop was her 'retirement.' Everything in the shop is hand made by Nova Scotian artists and she didn't want them to have to wait to get paid. She said she hopes to be in business for several years and she will be thrilled if everything in the shop sells by then. While she was writing the check for the merchandise, she said "It's only money!" with a smile on her face.

I would like about 50 more customers like her!

It was a tremendous boost to Keith to be able to see actual sales from his beautiful pens. Although the response has been very positive, there is a difference of leaving them somewhere on commission and having a shop owner believe enough in them to buy them outright. I believe I had to move over on my pink cloud for a bit to make room for him on the ride home. It was a great day.

In talking about things, Keith brought up how we are in many different directions at once. We have the magazine, the wholesalers, the site, my painting wholesalers, and now these shops as outlets for our work. It is a lot of plates to spin, even with two people doing the spinning. But the good thing about it is that even if one aspect has a bad month, there are several other unrelated areas that can carry us through. We just have to keep on working on all of them and hopefully we will come out of this OK.

We finished off the evening by completing the "Trifecta of eating good food that I didn't have to cook" for the week as we were once again invited to Keith's parents house for dinner. It was his aunt's last night here in Nova Scotia and his mom was making the Acadian traditional meal of Rappie Pie that is outstanding. It was a fine dinner in which we once again enjoyed good company and conversation and also celebrated the success of Keith's pens.

It has been quite a week!

Today I will be finishing up the last pattern packet that I have to get to the wholesaler. I also need to work on posting the next lesson for the scroll saw class. That should fill the day for me, but if I finish everything I am going to be working on a couple of commission projects that I have to do. There is certainly enough to keep me out of trouble anyway.

In closing today, I want to say how grateful I am for all these good things that are beginning to happen. I know in my heart that I couldn't have done it without the support of those around me. Although there is a long way to go, both my partner and I know that without the support of each other and those around us, we wouldn't be in the position that we are now. And we are very appreciative.

It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal. - Helen Keller


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Glimmers of Hope - Even in This Economy*
> 
> It is very gratifying when you work hard for something and you begin to see some return on the investment of time and effort that you put in. Waiting takes a lot of patience, and I honestly believe that the reason that many people are unable to be successful in their own businesses is that they either don't want to wait for things to happen, or they can't afford to because of other circumstances.
> 
> Having a successful home business has the illusion of producing maximum returns with little effort From the outside, most people only see the positive side of things - being your own boss, setting your own hours, etc. - and they think that you have it made. They tend to filter out the amount of time and effort that went into making the business work and convince themselves that you are in your position because you are 'lucky.'
> 
> Unfortunately, this skewed perception is what fuels them to think that they, themselves can follow your path and be self-employed. While I am by no means saying that this couldn't be possible, I will say that it does take an enormous amount of time and true dedication to make a home-based business work. Ask anyone who is successful. If it were that easy and people just fell into success, don't you think they would be kind of bragging about it? How many times have we heard someone with a home business say "yes-sir-ree! I just started that business and quit my job and now I have an easy life and can golf any time I want and still have all the extras that life has to offer!" It just isn't like that.
> 
> Most (if not all) of the successful self-employed people that I have spoken with have stories of long hours, late nights, high risks and dedication to their chosen work. It's funny, but I don't often hear of them traveling to exotic places for extended holidays or moving into mansions or buying expensive cars. Most of them live as they always have. The really successful ones may move up a step or two on life's ladder, but overall, they are the same people they always were - but perhaps a bit happier.
> 
> So why should we invest all this time and resources into something with such a questionable payback? I imagine the answer to that would be up to the individual. For myself, I would rather work 60 hours a week doing something that I love than 40 hours a week at a mediocre job where I can't be creative. But that is just me. I know that it isn't for everyone and that many people won't understand my way of thinking, but that is honestly the way it is.
> 
> I am fortunate that when I began my business the kids were small and I was married and a stay at home mom. I lived in a situation where one salary was enough to meet our expenses and the money I made from my business was considered 'extra.' Although Larry (my ex) and I parted ways, to this day we remain great friends and I will always be grateful for him for the support he gave for me as far as my business was concerned. By the time I was on my own, I was able to hold my own (barely, but able) with my own business and I have worked on it from there. Over the years I have had my ups and downs, but I have fought tooth and nail to keep hold of it and I am finally seeing a glimmer of hope - even in this economic climate - that it may survive after all.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Annapolis Royal to re-visit the shop that we stopped in a couple of weeks ago when we were looking for outlets for Keith's pens. The shop owner was not there when we initially stopped in, but called us the day after, as her former partner was the one we spoke with at the time and forwarded our information to her. Ken (the former partner) used to be part owner at the shop when I sold some of my pins and stuff there a couple of years ago. Since then, he and his wife have moved on to semi-retirement and only spent a couple of days a week in the shop and had sold out to Florence, their partner.
> 
> When Florence called, she was very enthusiastic about having us both bring anything we wanted to sell. She had been to the web site and seen all of our work and said she was not only interested in the pens, but also in any of the prototypes we had, as well as note cards and prints of my paintings.
> 
> Keith finally had replenished his pen stock and had enough to show her and since the car was back in commission (I will tell that story another day!) and the sun was bright, we decided to take our stuff into her. We didn't take many wood items - only about three or four and some ornaments, but Keith had all of his pens and I my art.
> 
> Long story short, she bought eleven pens, along with several prints and note cards and about half of the wood items we brought. The best part about this was that she bought the items outright - not on commission. She had told us that she had owned the retirement home in Annapolis since 1963 and sold it a couple of years ago and that this shop was her 'retirement.' Everything in the shop is hand made by Nova Scotian artists and she didn't want them to have to wait to get paid. She said she hopes to be in business for several years and she will be thrilled if everything in the shop sells by then. While she was writing the check for the merchandise, she said "It's only money!" with a smile on her face.
> 
> I would like about 50 more customers like her!
> 
> It was a tremendous boost to Keith to be able to see actual sales from his beautiful pens. Although the response has been very positive, there is a difference of leaving them somewhere on commission and having a shop owner believe enough in them to buy them outright. I believe I had to move over on my pink cloud for a bit to make room for him on the ride home. It was a great day.
> 
> In talking about things, Keith brought up how we are in many different directions at once. We have the magazine, the wholesalers, the site, my painting wholesalers, and now these shops as outlets for our work. It is a lot of plates to spin, even with two people doing the spinning. But the good thing about it is that even if one aspect has a bad month, there are several other unrelated areas that can carry us through. We just have to keep on working on all of them and hopefully we will come out of this OK.
> 
> We finished off the evening by completing the "Trifecta of eating good food that I didn't have to cook" for the week as we were once again invited to Keith's parents house for dinner. It was his aunt's last night here in Nova Scotia and his mom was making the Acadian traditional meal of Rappie Pie that is outstanding. It was a fine dinner in which we once again enjoyed good company and conversation and also celebrated the success of Keith's pens.
> 
> It has been quite a week!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the last pattern packet that I have to get to the wholesaler. I also need to work on posting the next lesson for the scroll saw class. That should fill the day for me, but if I finish everything I am going to be working on a couple of commission projects that I have to do. There is certainly enough to keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> In closing today, I want to say how grateful I am for all these good things that are beginning to happen. I know in my heart that I couldn't have done it without the support of those around me. Although there is a long way to go, both my partner and I know that without the support of each other and those around us, we wouldn't be in the position that we are now. And we are very appreciative.
> 
> It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal. - Helen Keller


*Sheila*, I'm glad that you are doing well and I can only imagine how hard you have worked to make it successful. You make some beautiful things and I wouldn't be a bit surprised if you have potential customers all over. I hope that you and Keith will have continued success in all of your ventures.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Glimmers of Hope - Even in This Economy*
> 
> It is very gratifying when you work hard for something and you begin to see some return on the investment of time and effort that you put in. Waiting takes a lot of patience, and I honestly believe that the reason that many people are unable to be successful in their own businesses is that they either don't want to wait for things to happen, or they can't afford to because of other circumstances.
> 
> Having a successful home business has the illusion of producing maximum returns with little effort From the outside, most people only see the positive side of things - being your own boss, setting your own hours, etc. - and they think that you have it made. They tend to filter out the amount of time and effort that went into making the business work and convince themselves that you are in your position because you are 'lucky.'
> 
> Unfortunately, this skewed perception is what fuels them to think that they, themselves can follow your path and be self-employed. While I am by no means saying that this couldn't be possible, I will say that it does take an enormous amount of time and true dedication to make a home-based business work. Ask anyone who is successful. If it were that easy and people just fell into success, don't you think they would be kind of bragging about it? How many times have we heard someone with a home business say "yes-sir-ree! I just started that business and quit my job and now I have an easy life and can golf any time I want and still have all the extras that life has to offer!" It just isn't like that.
> 
> Most (if not all) of the successful self-employed people that I have spoken with have stories of long hours, late nights, high risks and dedication to their chosen work. It's funny, but I don't often hear of them traveling to exotic places for extended holidays or moving into mansions or buying expensive cars. Most of them live as they always have. The really successful ones may move up a step or two on life's ladder, but overall, they are the same people they always were - but perhaps a bit happier.
> 
> So why should we invest all this time and resources into something with such a questionable payback? I imagine the answer to that would be up to the individual. For myself, I would rather work 60 hours a week doing something that I love than 40 hours a week at a mediocre job where I can't be creative. But that is just me. I know that it isn't for everyone and that many people won't understand my way of thinking, but that is honestly the way it is.
> 
> I am fortunate that when I began my business the kids were small and I was married and a stay at home mom. I lived in a situation where one salary was enough to meet our expenses and the money I made from my business was considered 'extra.' Although Larry (my ex) and I parted ways, to this day we remain great friends and I will always be grateful for him for the support he gave for me as far as my business was concerned. By the time I was on my own, I was able to hold my own (barely, but able) with my own business and I have worked on it from there. Over the years I have had my ups and downs, but I have fought tooth and nail to keep hold of it and I am finally seeing a glimmer of hope - even in this economic climate - that it may survive after all.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Annapolis Royal to re-visit the shop that we stopped in a couple of weeks ago when we were looking for outlets for Keith's pens. The shop owner was not there when we initially stopped in, but called us the day after, as her former partner was the one we spoke with at the time and forwarded our information to her. Ken (the former partner) used to be part owner at the shop when I sold some of my pins and stuff there a couple of years ago. Since then, he and his wife have moved on to semi-retirement and only spent a couple of days a week in the shop and had sold out to Florence, their partner.
> 
> When Florence called, she was very enthusiastic about having us both bring anything we wanted to sell. She had been to the web site and seen all of our work and said she was not only interested in the pens, but also in any of the prototypes we had, as well as note cards and prints of my paintings.
> 
> Keith finally had replenished his pen stock and had enough to show her and since the car was back in commission (I will tell that story another day!) and the sun was bright, we decided to take our stuff into her. We didn't take many wood items - only about three or four and some ornaments, but Keith had all of his pens and I my art.
> 
> Long story short, she bought eleven pens, along with several prints and note cards and about half of the wood items we brought. The best part about this was that she bought the items outright - not on commission. She had told us that she had owned the retirement home in Annapolis since 1963 and sold it a couple of years ago and that this shop was her 'retirement.' Everything in the shop is hand made by Nova Scotian artists and she didn't want them to have to wait to get paid. She said she hopes to be in business for several years and she will be thrilled if everything in the shop sells by then. While she was writing the check for the merchandise, she said "It's only money!" with a smile on her face.
> 
> I would like about 50 more customers like her!
> 
> It was a tremendous boost to Keith to be able to see actual sales from his beautiful pens. Although the response has been very positive, there is a difference of leaving them somewhere on commission and having a shop owner believe enough in them to buy them outright. I believe I had to move over on my pink cloud for a bit to make room for him on the ride home. It was a great day.
> 
> In talking about things, Keith brought up how we are in many different directions at once. We have the magazine, the wholesalers, the site, my painting wholesalers, and now these shops as outlets for our work. It is a lot of plates to spin, even with two people doing the spinning. But the good thing about it is that even if one aspect has a bad month, there are several other unrelated areas that can carry us through. We just have to keep on working on all of them and hopefully we will come out of this OK.
> 
> We finished off the evening by completing the "Trifecta of eating good food that I didn't have to cook" for the week as we were once again invited to Keith's parents house for dinner. It was his aunt's last night here in Nova Scotia and his mom was making the Acadian traditional meal of Rappie Pie that is outstanding. It was a fine dinner in which we once again enjoyed good company and conversation and also celebrated the success of Keith's pens.
> 
> It has been quite a week!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the last pattern packet that I have to get to the wholesaler. I also need to work on posting the next lesson for the scroll saw class. That should fill the day for me, but if I finish everything I am going to be working on a couple of commission projects that I have to do. There is certainly enough to keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> In closing today, I want to say how grateful I am for all these good things that are beginning to happen. I know in my heart that I couldn't have done it without the support of those around me. Although there is a long way to go, both my partner and I know that without the support of each other and those around us, we wouldn't be in the position that we are now. And we are very appreciative.
> 
> It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal. - Helen Keller


Many thanks to you for your support, too! It means a lot!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Glimmers of Hope - Even in This Economy*
> 
> It is very gratifying when you work hard for something and you begin to see some return on the investment of time and effort that you put in. Waiting takes a lot of patience, and I honestly believe that the reason that many people are unable to be successful in their own businesses is that they either don't want to wait for things to happen, or they can't afford to because of other circumstances.
> 
> Having a successful home business has the illusion of producing maximum returns with little effort From the outside, most people only see the positive side of things - being your own boss, setting your own hours, etc. - and they think that you have it made. They tend to filter out the amount of time and effort that went into making the business work and convince themselves that you are in your position because you are 'lucky.'
> 
> Unfortunately, this skewed perception is what fuels them to think that they, themselves can follow your path and be self-employed. While I am by no means saying that this couldn't be possible, I will say that it does take an enormous amount of time and true dedication to make a home-based business work. Ask anyone who is successful. If it were that easy and people just fell into success, don't you think they would be kind of bragging about it? How many times have we heard someone with a home business say "yes-sir-ree! I just started that business and quit my job and now I have an easy life and can golf any time I want and still have all the extras that life has to offer!" It just isn't like that.
> 
> Most (if not all) of the successful self-employed people that I have spoken with have stories of long hours, late nights, high risks and dedication to their chosen work. It's funny, but I don't often hear of them traveling to exotic places for extended holidays or moving into mansions or buying expensive cars. Most of them live as they always have. The really successful ones may move up a step or two on life's ladder, but overall, they are the same people they always were - but perhaps a bit happier.
> 
> So why should we invest all this time and resources into something with such a questionable payback? I imagine the answer to that would be up to the individual. For myself, I would rather work 60 hours a week doing something that I love than 40 hours a week at a mediocre job where I can't be creative. But that is just me. I know that it isn't for everyone and that many people won't understand my way of thinking, but that is honestly the way it is.
> 
> I am fortunate that when I began my business the kids were small and I was married and a stay at home mom. I lived in a situation where one salary was enough to meet our expenses and the money I made from my business was considered 'extra.' Although Larry (my ex) and I parted ways, to this day we remain great friends and I will always be grateful for him for the support he gave for me as far as my business was concerned. By the time I was on my own, I was able to hold my own (barely, but able) with my own business and I have worked on it from there. Over the years I have had my ups and downs, but I have fought tooth and nail to keep hold of it and I am finally seeing a glimmer of hope - even in this economic climate - that it may survive after all.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Annapolis Royal to re-visit the shop that we stopped in a couple of weeks ago when we were looking for outlets for Keith's pens. The shop owner was not there when we initially stopped in, but called us the day after, as her former partner was the one we spoke with at the time and forwarded our information to her. Ken (the former partner) used to be part owner at the shop when I sold some of my pins and stuff there a couple of years ago. Since then, he and his wife have moved on to semi-retirement and only spent a couple of days a week in the shop and had sold out to Florence, their partner.
> 
> When Florence called, she was very enthusiastic about having us both bring anything we wanted to sell. She had been to the web site and seen all of our work and said she was not only interested in the pens, but also in any of the prototypes we had, as well as note cards and prints of my paintings.
> 
> Keith finally had replenished his pen stock and had enough to show her and since the car was back in commission (I will tell that story another day!) and the sun was bright, we decided to take our stuff into her. We didn't take many wood items - only about three or four and some ornaments, but Keith had all of his pens and I my art.
> 
> Long story short, she bought eleven pens, along with several prints and note cards and about half of the wood items we brought. The best part about this was that she bought the items outright - not on commission. She had told us that she had owned the retirement home in Annapolis since 1963 and sold it a couple of years ago and that this shop was her 'retirement.' Everything in the shop is hand made by Nova Scotian artists and she didn't want them to have to wait to get paid. She said she hopes to be in business for several years and she will be thrilled if everything in the shop sells by then. While she was writing the check for the merchandise, she said "It's only money!" with a smile on her face.
> 
> I would like about 50 more customers like her!
> 
> It was a tremendous boost to Keith to be able to see actual sales from his beautiful pens. Although the response has been very positive, there is a difference of leaving them somewhere on commission and having a shop owner believe enough in them to buy them outright. I believe I had to move over on my pink cloud for a bit to make room for him on the ride home. It was a great day.
> 
> In talking about things, Keith brought up how we are in many different directions at once. We have the magazine, the wholesalers, the site, my painting wholesalers, and now these shops as outlets for our work. It is a lot of plates to spin, even with two people doing the spinning. But the good thing about it is that even if one aspect has a bad month, there are several other unrelated areas that can carry us through. We just have to keep on working on all of them and hopefully we will come out of this OK.
> 
> We finished off the evening by completing the "Trifecta of eating good food that I didn't have to cook" for the week as we were once again invited to Keith's parents house for dinner. It was his aunt's last night here in Nova Scotia and his mom was making the Acadian traditional meal of Rappie Pie that is outstanding. It was a fine dinner in which we once again enjoyed good company and conversation and also celebrated the success of Keith's pens.
> 
> It has been quite a week!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the last pattern packet that I have to get to the wholesaler. I also need to work on posting the next lesson for the scroll saw class. That should fill the day for me, but if I finish everything I am going to be working on a couple of commission projects that I have to do.  There is certainly enough to keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> In closing today, I want to say how grateful I am for all these good things that are beginning to happen. I know in my heart that I couldn't have done it without the support of those around me. Although there is a long way to go, both my partner and I know that without the support of each other and those around us, we wouldn't be in the position that we are now. And we are very appreciative.
> 
> It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal. - Helen Keller


thank´s and thank´s again Sheila not just for the suport to every one and for sharing 
the bad moments …. but for sharing those days that makes all the bad ones with 20 hours work
disapearing in the horisont 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Jim Jakosh

scrollgirl said:


> *Glimmers of Hope - Even in This Economy*
> 
> It is very gratifying when you work hard for something and you begin to see some return on the investment of time and effort that you put in. Waiting takes a lot of patience, and I honestly believe that the reason that many people are unable to be successful in their own businesses is that they either don't want to wait for things to happen, or they can't afford to because of other circumstances.
> 
> Having a successful home business has the illusion of producing maximum returns with little effort From the outside, most people only see the positive side of things - being your own boss, setting your own hours, etc. - and they think that you have it made. They tend to filter out the amount of time and effort that went into making the business work and convince themselves that you are in your position because you are 'lucky.'
> 
> Unfortunately, this skewed perception is what fuels them to think that they, themselves can follow your path and be self-employed. While I am by no means saying that this couldn't be possible, I will say that it does take an enormous amount of time and true dedication to make a home-based business work. Ask anyone who is successful. If it were that easy and people just fell into success, don't you think they would be kind of bragging about it? How many times have we heard someone with a home business say "yes-sir-ree! I just started that business and quit my job and now I have an easy life and can golf any time I want and still have all the extras that life has to offer!" It just isn't like that.
> 
> Most (if not all) of the successful self-employed people that I have spoken with have stories of long hours, late nights, high risks and dedication to their chosen work. It's funny, but I don't often hear of them traveling to exotic places for extended holidays or moving into mansions or buying expensive cars. Most of them live as they always have. The really successful ones may move up a step or two on life's ladder, but overall, they are the same people they always were - but perhaps a bit happier.
> 
> So why should we invest all this time and resources into something with such a questionable payback? I imagine the answer to that would be up to the individual. For myself, I would rather work 60 hours a week doing something that I love than 40 hours a week at a mediocre job where I can't be creative. But that is just me. I know that it isn't for everyone and that many people won't understand my way of thinking, but that is honestly the way it is.
> 
> I am fortunate that when I began my business the kids were small and I was married and a stay at home mom. I lived in a situation where one salary was enough to meet our expenses and the money I made from my business was considered 'extra.' Although Larry (my ex) and I parted ways, to this day we remain great friends and I will always be grateful for him for the support he gave for me as far as my business was concerned. By the time I was on my own, I was able to hold my own (barely, but able) with my own business and I have worked on it from there. Over the years I have had my ups and downs, but I have fought tooth and nail to keep hold of it and I am finally seeing a glimmer of hope - even in this economic climate - that it may survive after all.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Annapolis Royal to re-visit the shop that we stopped in a couple of weeks ago when we were looking for outlets for Keith's pens. The shop owner was not there when we initially stopped in, but called us the day after, as her former partner was the one we spoke with at the time and forwarded our information to her. Ken (the former partner) used to be part owner at the shop when I sold some of my pins and stuff there a couple of years ago. Since then, he and his wife have moved on to semi-retirement and only spent a couple of days a week in the shop and had sold out to Florence, their partner.
> 
> When Florence called, she was very enthusiastic about having us both bring anything we wanted to sell. She had been to the web site and seen all of our work and said she was not only interested in the pens, but also in any of the prototypes we had, as well as note cards and prints of my paintings.
> 
> Keith finally had replenished his pen stock and had enough to show her and since the car was back in commission (I will tell that story another day!) and the sun was bright, we decided to take our stuff into her. We didn't take many wood items - only about three or four and some ornaments, but Keith had all of his pens and I my art.
> 
> Long story short, she bought eleven pens, along with several prints and note cards and about half of the wood items we brought. The best part about this was that she bought the items outright - not on commission. She had told us that she had owned the retirement home in Annapolis since 1963 and sold it a couple of years ago and that this shop was her 'retirement.' Everything in the shop is hand made by Nova Scotian artists and she didn't want them to have to wait to get paid. She said she hopes to be in business for several years and she will be thrilled if everything in the shop sells by then. While she was writing the check for the merchandise, she said "It's only money!" with a smile on her face.
> 
> I would like about 50 more customers like her!
> 
> It was a tremendous boost to Keith to be able to see actual sales from his beautiful pens. Although the response has been very positive, there is a difference of leaving them somewhere on commission and having a shop owner believe enough in them to buy them outright. I believe I had to move over on my pink cloud for a bit to make room for him on the ride home. It was a great day.
> 
> In talking about things, Keith brought up how we are in many different directions at once. We have the magazine, the wholesalers, the site, my painting wholesalers, and now these shops as outlets for our work. It is a lot of plates to spin, even with two people doing the spinning. But the good thing about it is that even if one aspect has a bad month, there are several other unrelated areas that can carry us through. We just have to keep on working on all of them and hopefully we will come out of this OK.
> 
> We finished off the evening by completing the "Trifecta of eating good food that I didn't have to cook" for the week as we were once again invited to Keith's parents house for dinner. It was his aunt's last night here in Nova Scotia and his mom was making the Acadian traditional meal of Rappie Pie that is outstanding. It was a fine dinner in which we once again enjoyed good company and conversation and also celebrated the success of Keith's pens.
> 
> It has been quite a week!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the last pattern packet that I have to get to the wholesaler. I also need to work on posting the next lesson for the scroll saw class. That should fill the day for me, but if I finish everything I am going to be working on a couple of commission projects that I have to do. There is certainly enough to keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> In closing today, I want to say how grateful I am for all these good things that are beginning to happen. I know in my heart that I couldn't have done it without the support of those around me. Although there is a long way to go, both my partner and I know that without the support of each other and those around us, we wouldn't be in the position that we are now. And we are very appreciative.
> 
> It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal. - Helen Keller


Hi Sheila, thanks for sharing your experience. You sound like you have plenty to keep you in the shop. That's a good thing.
I recently did a show at our church festival in July and did not sell one thing. but I got 3 orders and filled them this week. It was kind of gloomy sitting there all day and having just lookers, but I love just talking to people. I think the fall is better because people are more in the mood for Christmas presents. Commission wood jobs are good and I seem to get enough to keep me in the shop too, along with house repairs.

Keep the faith and keep your face to the sun and you cannot see the shadow …..from …Helen Keller.

Have a great day…...........JIm


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Glimmers of Hope - Even in This Economy*
> 
> It is very gratifying when you work hard for something and you begin to see some return on the investment of time and effort that you put in. Waiting takes a lot of patience, and I honestly believe that the reason that many people are unable to be successful in their own businesses is that they either don't want to wait for things to happen, or they can't afford to because of other circumstances.
> 
> Having a successful home business has the illusion of producing maximum returns with little effort From the outside, most people only see the positive side of things - being your own boss, setting your own hours, etc. - and they think that you have it made. They tend to filter out the amount of time and effort that went into making the business work and convince themselves that you are in your position because you are 'lucky.'
> 
> Unfortunately, this skewed perception is what fuels them to think that they, themselves can follow your path and be self-employed. While I am by no means saying that this couldn't be possible, I will say that it does take an enormous amount of time and true dedication to make a home-based business work. Ask anyone who is successful. If it were that easy and people just fell into success, don't you think they would be kind of bragging about it? How many times have we heard someone with a home business say "yes-sir-ree! I just started that business and quit my job and now I have an easy life and can golf any time I want and still have all the extras that life has to offer!" It just isn't like that.
> 
> Most (if not all) of the successful self-employed people that I have spoken with have stories of long hours, late nights, high risks and dedication to their chosen work. It's funny, but I don't often hear of them traveling to exotic places for extended holidays or moving into mansions or buying expensive cars. Most of them live as they always have. The really successful ones may move up a step or two on life's ladder, but overall, they are the same people they always were - but perhaps a bit happier.
> 
> So why should we invest all this time and resources into something with such a questionable payback? I imagine the answer to that would be up to the individual. For myself, I would rather work 60 hours a week doing something that I love than 40 hours a week at a mediocre job where I can't be creative. But that is just me. I know that it isn't for everyone and that many people won't understand my way of thinking, but that is honestly the way it is.
> 
> I am fortunate that when I began my business the kids were small and I was married and a stay at home mom. I lived in a situation where one salary was enough to meet our expenses and the money I made from my business was considered 'extra.' Although Larry (my ex) and I parted ways, to this day we remain great friends and I will always be grateful for him for the support he gave for me as far as my business was concerned. By the time I was on my own, I was able to hold my own (barely, but able) with my own business and I have worked on it from there. Over the years I have had my ups and downs, but I have fought tooth and nail to keep hold of it and I am finally seeing a glimmer of hope - even in this economic climate - that it may survive after all.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Annapolis Royal to re-visit the shop that we stopped in a couple of weeks ago when we were looking for outlets for Keith's pens. The shop owner was not there when we initially stopped in, but called us the day after, as her former partner was the one we spoke with at the time and forwarded our information to her. Ken (the former partner) used to be part owner at the shop when I sold some of my pins and stuff there a couple of years ago. Since then, he and his wife have moved on to semi-retirement and only spent a couple of days a week in the shop and had sold out to Florence, their partner.
> 
> When Florence called, she was very enthusiastic about having us both bring anything we wanted to sell. She had been to the web site and seen all of our work and said she was not only interested in the pens, but also in any of the prototypes we had, as well as note cards and prints of my paintings.
> 
> Keith finally had replenished his pen stock and had enough to show her and since the car was back in commission (I will tell that story another day!) and the sun was bright, we decided to take our stuff into her. We didn't take many wood items - only about three or four and some ornaments, but Keith had all of his pens and I my art.
> 
> Long story short, she bought eleven pens, along with several prints and note cards and about half of the wood items we brought. The best part about this was that she bought the items outright - not on commission. She had told us that she had owned the retirement home in Annapolis since 1963 and sold it a couple of years ago and that this shop was her 'retirement.' Everything in the shop is hand made by Nova Scotian artists and she didn't want them to have to wait to get paid. She said she hopes to be in business for several years and she will be thrilled if everything in the shop sells by then. While she was writing the check for the merchandise, she said "It's only money!" with a smile on her face.
> 
> I would like about 50 more customers like her!
> 
> It was a tremendous boost to Keith to be able to see actual sales from his beautiful pens. Although the response has been very positive, there is a difference of leaving them somewhere on commission and having a shop owner believe enough in them to buy them outright. I believe I had to move over on my pink cloud for a bit to make room for him on the ride home. It was a great day.
> 
> In talking about things, Keith brought up how we are in many different directions at once. We have the magazine, the wholesalers, the site, my painting wholesalers, and now these shops as outlets for our work. It is a lot of plates to spin, even with two people doing the spinning. But the good thing about it is that even if one aspect has a bad month, there are several other unrelated areas that can carry us through. We just have to keep on working on all of them and hopefully we will come out of this OK.
> 
> We finished off the evening by completing the "Trifecta of eating good food that I didn't have to cook" for the week as we were once again invited to Keith's parents house for dinner. It was his aunt's last night here in Nova Scotia and his mom was making the Acadian traditional meal of Rappie Pie that is outstanding. It was a fine dinner in which we once again enjoyed good company and conversation and also celebrated the success of Keith's pens.
> 
> It has been quite a week!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the last pattern packet that I have to get to the wholesaler. I also need to work on posting the next lesson for the scroll saw class. That should fill the day for me, but if I finish everything I am going to be working on a couple of commission projects that I have to do. There is certainly enough to keep me out of trouble anyway.
> 
> In closing today, I want to say how grateful I am for all these good things that are beginning to happen. I know in my heart that I couldn't have done it without the support of those around me. Although there is a long way to go, both my partner and I know that without the support of each other and those around us, we wouldn't be in the position that we are now. And we are very appreciative.
> 
> It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal. - Helen Keller


Doing shows is so tough, Jim. It always seems hit or miss. I try not to do them any more because it really makes me feel bad when i work so hard on things and nothing sells. Sometimes people think that shows are like flea markets and it is rare that people want to pay a fair price for the time and effort put into your work. I don't even go to shows for that reason. It is sad for me to see how little people are asking for things that take hours and hours to make.

I wish you luck with your woodworking. Yes, those orders are good and it is nice that you received them from the show. Word of mouth is great and that alone makes it worth you being there. And as you said - it is great to get out and see people too.

I wish you continued success.  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Next Lesson Almost Done*

Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.

I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.

I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.

Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.

I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.

I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.

I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.

We'll see . . .

I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.

So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.

It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.

Have a great day!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila,
I am just glad to hear that nothing went wrong during that long trip you had before (I had just remembered that you had your car repaired, I just assumed that it was that time.) Though to my knowledge being a mechanical man, the compressed ring serves as thrust bearing in most cases and will just produce noise because of axial play but will not make a big risk. Thanks God for you are back home safely from that trip.

The autumn is just near and so with the winter in your place… here, wet and rainy. Very difficult to do spraying varnish. I used today the aerosol type polyurethane so it will not be affected by the cold and rain. Luckily, rain sprayed to the narra boxes that are already half dried.

God Bless and take care on the roads. Hope you got a positive solutions for that pinion.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


Yes, Bert. It sounds exactly like what happened. It just makes me kind of angry because there was no way of knowing what the noise was until everything had to be taken apart again. It was on our trip that we initially got the work done and we had to go to New York the following day from the Chicago area. It just seems like a senseless waste of money to me because of sloppiness. I suppose I don't expect them to do much about it, but I am hoping I will get something back. We'll see . . .

Have a great day today. I hope it dries out for you there. I know how humidity can really mess up finishing!

Sheila


----------



## RoundEyes

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila..New to this On Line Class on Scrolling..is there more than 6 class..Mr. Round Eyes..


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


well sheila here i am in the public library where i have high speed,,yee haw,,,sorry about the car..maybe the guy will make it right and you wont be out the money it took to fix it..today is going to be a get some work done in the shop,......i hope you have a great day and have a good weekend…i just love hight speed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Round Eyes:
I am working on class #7 this afternoon. It should be posted by this evening for sure. 

Welcome to the world of high speed, Grizz! We are lucky that even though we are in a very rural area, they have it here. I don't know what I would do without it! LOL

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


hey Sheila even though it was a sloopy job back then and it cost money once more time 
its allso good news that it wasn´t worst case 
you shuold bee back on the roads and make them unsafe for all others in no time 

the doubleposting …................are you sure you wasn´t just bragging 
and had to tell the good news twice…..............LOL

now that I have making fun of you , you are welcome to laugh at me with my daughter 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Lesson Almost Done*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that just got away from me. I was busy all day and I did accomplish a great deal, but before I knew it, it was over and time to turn in.
> 
> I was able to finish doing the pattern packets, which was a major thing. I still need to do a final proof reading on them because there were just so many interruptions that it was a little difficult for me to concentrate. I need to be absolutely sure that they are OK before I send them ahead to the wholesaler for distribution.
> 
> I began working on the next lesson for the scroll saw class and that is well on its way. I still need to do the video that I want to present with it though and I will be planning on shooting that today and getting it up on the board here. We are going to do some inside angled cuts and there are a couple of ways to approach them that I want to show. I also prepared another pattern practice sheet for people to download so that they can practice what I am teaching. Hopefully I will get it posted by tonight.
> 
> Some of you noticed that my blog here double posted yesterday. I really don't know how that happened - whether it was a glitch in the programming or something I did. I was thinking it may have been me, but in order to double post the same blog I would have had to fill out all three parts of the form to do so and I certainly did not do that. I want to thank MsDebbie for taking care of it for me because I also found out that I am unable to delete a blog here on my own. I knew you could edit it any time (unlike regular posts which only give you an hour to change them) but I didn't know you couldn't remove them without help. I also was informed that some of my comments that I made on projects were double posted. Again, I tried to remove them on my own but had some difficulty doing so. Unless I am losing my mind something is goofy with the programming it seems.
> 
> I had a couple people ask about the car yesterday and I thought I would update you. My mechanic pulled the rear end apart and found that when I had the work done in Chicago, they didn't put it together properly when they were replacing the pinion seal. Apparently there is a compressed spacer that needs to be replaced every time you pull the rear end apart. When my mechanic took it apart, he said that the spacer was the original part, and in order to compensate for not replacing it, whomever repaired the car before over-tightened the bearing, which caused the noise that I was hearing. It was something that I would never have been able to know about if I hadn't heard the slight noise it was making.
> 
> I did call the shop in Chicago that I had taken the car to. Initially, the manager told me to bring the car there for them to look at it, but I quickly explained to him that I was here in Nova Scotia 2500 miles away and there was no way for me to do so. He then asked what I expected him to do about it, and I replied that I merely wanted him to be aware of the sloppy work that was being done in his shop, as the name of the mechanic that did the work was right on the work order.
> 
> I think that at first he thought that I was going to demand payment or something because he started out quite defensive, but when I told him that I was calling to make him aware of the situation, he seemed more open and suggested that I send a copy of the bill to him and he would 'see what he could do'. He then stated that he wanted his customers to be happy and promised that he would look into the matter fully.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I really don't expect that I will get any money back from them. Even though this venture cost me money that I wouldn't have had to spend had it been done right. I faxed him the bill on Thursday night and I was hoping to hear something from him yesterday, but I did not. I am not holding my breath. He probably figures that since I am so far away, my chances of being a return customer are nil anyway, so what is the motivation for him to make it right? I will definitely keep you posted, but I really don't expect that I will get anything back from him. It is just one of those situations where I was stuck and people get away with doing a poor job. (By the way, it is the Firestone dealer located in Shorewood, Illinois - just outside Joliet) I suppose I am happy that no further damage was caused and I should count my blessings.
> 
> So the bulk of the day will be finishing up on the next lesson. I hope to get it posted sometime this afternoon. I hope it only posts once, too.
> 
> It is just getting light out and looks like it will be decent out today. The past few days have been dreary and humid - not really raining but so damp and foggy it almost feels like rain. It certainly isn't much like summer weather.
> 
> Have a great day!


LOL, Dennis! I just was getting ready to comment on your post. I LOVED the pictures of you and your daughter. Looks like you have quite a helper there!

The car is all fixed, but my wallet is now broken ;*( But the important thing is it is safe and that is what counts most. At least selling some of my prints took the bite out of paying for the car to be fixed twice. I am not very optimistic that I will get anything back from the mechanics in Chicago. If I do, it will be a bonus!

Take care and have a nice Sunday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lesson 7 Is Posted*

I woke up this morning to the darkness of the crisp and cool air. Could it be that the heat of summer is already weaning? It seemed like just yesterday that I was preparing to travel to the show in New York and hoping that we wouldn't encounter snow. I remember standing in the parking lot at the border check on my way into the United States and the sky was grey and large snowflakes were blowing through the air. I realize that I have experienced nearly two full seasons between when that happened and now. Time does pass quickly when we are busy.

The morning darkness lasts longer with each day that passes. Soon I will be able to witness the beautiful sun rises that I enjoy so much to start off my day. There is something comforting about these quiet, dark mornings and I welcome them. Burning a lightly scented candle. Adding a bit of cinnamon to my coffee. Listening to some quiet Mozart or Beethoven as I write. All these things gently fill up my senses and help me prepare for what the day will bring.

It has been a brutal summer season for most. Over the past several months I have heard so many complaints from my friends and acquaintances of the oppressive heat that they had to endure. I remember those days from when I lived back in Chicago. There were times when you stifled by the heat and it held you hostage every bit as much as the cold did in the winter. That is part of living in the Midwest that I don't miss.

Here in Nova Scotia we have had our share of warm days, but it has been nothing like what I have heard from others around the world. Still, it was more than enough to fill my desire to experience the warm weather, and I welcome the cool days of fall. I feel so much more productive in the cooler weather. The heat just seems to suck the life out of me. I certainly look forward to the days ahead.

I spent the bulk of my day yesterday finishing up on the next lesson for the scroll saw blog. I had started it on Friday, but was unable to finish preparing the materials that I wanted to present. I find it to be a challenge to teach such a large scope of people with varied experience and resources and create a class that is interesting to all. But I think it is going OK.

It takes a lot of thought to keep things organized and orderly. I don't want to get ahead of myself on some things, but sometime that is not as easy as one would think. I find myself talking about things that haven't been presented yet and then I have to take a step back and re think the steps to include what I may have missed. I don't want to lose anyone because of jumping ahead too quickly.

I find that when I first outline the lesson to myself, I tend to be much too broad in the subject matter. When I start to break things down in steps, I then see that my original thinking was over-ambitious and I result in pinpointing certain techniques and stopping far short of my original intentions. I don't think that is a negative though, because by keeping the lessons short and focused, it keeps people interested and they are able to digest the amount of information that I offer and hopefully most of it will stick. I would rather give a greater number of focused lessons than a smaller number of classes that were bloated with information. This way, people are also able to pinpoint certain issues or areas that they need guidance in without having to sift though a lot of other material that they already know. Overall I think it is good.

I also find that I am more at ease with the making of the videos. That in itself is a big step for me. In filming the videos for lesson 7, it only took two tries - the first one was aborted when I knocked the camera with my arm - but other than that things were going along fairly well. I am learning to talk to the camera much as I talk to the cats or even myself as I am cutting and I am learning to relax my mind and concentrate on what I am presenting. I pretend that I am teaching a single student and talking to them over a cup of coffee instead of thinking of the many people that will ultimately watch.

Little by little I am getting the hang of this stuff and in reading the positive responses from those who are finding benefit in the lessons I am very encouraged to do more. I thoroughly enjoy teaching and helping others reach their potential and it makes me feel good to think that I may have something to offer others that will help.

When I am done with the class series, I am thinking about compiling all the information into one source of some sort, such as a book or a DVD. I think that it would be nice to have everything in one place and available for quick reference for beginners and others who want to further their knowledge. I had spoken last year about writing some sort of book and I haven't given up on that idea completely. Teaching this class could be a good foundation for the information needed to compile a nice guide, and by the time the class is finished, I would have already done most of the leg work anyway. We'll see . . .

I feel like I am on top of things today. As usual, there are several things that I want to accomplish. I have two commission projects that I think I will work on and get finished. One needs to be mailed out this upcoming week and the other is a matter of drawing. Realistically I can pretty much tie up both today if I try hard. That will allow a fresh start tomorrow and I can dive back into the designing mode. It seems like it has been a while since I designed some scroll saw things, and I have many ideas that I think will be good. I also have some painting ideas for patterns and would like to make them a reality too. There always seems like there is so much to do.

So that's the plan. It's light out now and the clear sky is beginning to cloud over. It seems like it may rain. That is a shame because my neighbor Lee is entering his car in a local show today and I was thinking we would stop by for support. Hopefully it will hold off until later this afternoon.

I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too. Have some fun and make some sawdust.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson 7 Is Posted*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the darkness of the crisp and cool air. Could it be that the heat of summer is already weaning? It seemed like just yesterday that I was preparing to travel to the show in New York and hoping that we wouldn't encounter snow. I remember standing in the parking lot at the border check on my way into the United States and the sky was grey and large snowflakes were blowing through the air. I realize that I have experienced nearly two full seasons between when that happened and now. Time does pass quickly when we are busy.
> 
> The morning darkness lasts longer with each day that passes. Soon I will be able to witness the beautiful sun rises that I enjoy so much to start off my day. There is something comforting about these quiet, dark mornings and I welcome them. Burning a lightly scented candle. Adding a bit of cinnamon to my coffee. Listening to some quiet Mozart or Beethoven as I write. All these things gently fill up my senses and help me prepare for what the day will bring.
> 
> It has been a brutal summer season for most. Over the past several months I have heard so many complaints from my friends and acquaintances of the oppressive heat that they had to endure. I remember those days from when I lived back in Chicago. There were times when you stifled by the heat and it held you hostage every bit as much as the cold did in the winter. That is part of living in the Midwest that I don't miss.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia we have had our share of warm days, but it has been nothing like what I have heard from others around the world. Still, it was more than enough to fill my desire to experience the warm weather, and I welcome the cool days of fall. I feel so much more productive in the cooler weather. The heat just seems to suck the life out of me. I certainly look forward to the days ahead.
> 
> I spent the bulk of my day yesterday finishing up on the next lesson for the scroll saw blog. I had started it on Friday, but was unable to finish preparing the materials that I wanted to present. I find it to be a challenge to teach such a large scope of people with varied experience and resources and create a class that is interesting to all. But I think it is going OK.
> 
> It takes a lot of thought to keep things organized and orderly. I don't want to get ahead of myself on some things, but sometime that is not as easy as one would think. I find myself talking about things that haven't been presented yet and then I have to take a step back and re think the steps to include what I may have missed. I don't want to lose anyone because of jumping ahead too quickly.
> 
> I find that when I first outline the lesson to myself, I tend to be much too broad in the subject matter. When I start to break things down in steps, I then see that my original thinking was over-ambitious and I result in pinpointing certain techniques and stopping far short of my original intentions. I don't think that is a negative though, because by keeping the lessons short and focused, it keeps people interested and they are able to digest the amount of information that I offer and hopefully most of it will stick. I would rather give a greater number of focused lessons than a smaller number of classes that were bloated with information. This way, people are also able to pinpoint certain issues or areas that they need guidance in without having to sift though a lot of other material that they already know. Overall I think it is good.
> 
> I also find that I am more at ease with the making of the videos. That in itself is a big step for me. In filming the videos for lesson 7, it only took two tries - the first one was aborted when I knocked the camera with my arm - but other than that things were going along fairly well. I am learning to talk to the camera much as I talk to the cats or even myself as I am cutting and I am learning to relax my mind and concentrate on what I am presenting. I pretend that I am teaching a single student and talking to them over a cup of coffee instead of thinking of the many people that will ultimately watch.
> 
> Little by little I am getting the hang of this stuff and in reading the positive responses from those who are finding benefit in the lessons I am very encouraged to do more. I thoroughly enjoy teaching and helping others reach their potential and it makes me feel good to think that I may have something to offer others that will help.
> 
> When I am done with the class series, I am thinking about compiling all the information into one source of some sort, such as a book or a DVD. I think that it would be nice to have everything in one place and available for quick reference for beginners and others who want to further their knowledge. I had spoken last year about writing some sort of book and I haven't given up on that idea completely. Teaching this class could be a good foundation for the information needed to compile a nice guide, and by the time the class is finished, I would have already done most of the leg work anyway. We'll see . . .
> 
> I feel like I am on top of things today. As usual, there are several things that I want to accomplish. I have two commission projects that I think I will work on and get finished. One needs to be mailed out this upcoming week and the other is a matter of drawing. Realistically I can pretty much tie up both today if I try hard. That will allow a fresh start tomorrow and I can dive back into the designing mode. It seems like it has been a while since I designed some scroll saw things, and I have many ideas that I think will be good. I also have some painting ideas for patterns and would like to make them a reality too. There always seems like there is so much to do.
> 
> So that's the plan. It's light out now and the clear sky is beginning to cloud over. It seems like it may rain. That is a shame because my neighbor Lee is entering his car in a local show today and I was thinking we would stop by for support. Hopefully it will hold off until later this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too. Have some fun and make some sawdust.


I hope you're right and this heat is on its way out he door for the year. I am so ready to say goodbye to this summer. We've had a couple of promising nights here. One night this past week it was down in the sixties. However, the heat index was back in the triple digits the very next day.
We have finally been getting some much needed rain. We still need more though and what we have gotten only seemed to make it more humid than before the rain. The humidity is a whole other aspect of the heat. I can actually deal with heat on some levels. The humidity however makes it seem like that heat is a one ton elephant sitting on your chest. It makes it hard to breath.
I have gotten some more fans for the shop since I passed out a few weeks back. Most days though it seems that all they do is push hot air around. One of the fans I bought though sits close to the floor and can be tilted. Tilting it drastically upwards seems to help some. I had the fan a week before I thought of it. Heat rises, so my reasoning was that the cooler air (if its possible to call it cooler) is nearer to the floor. 
One thought I keep having though keeps me sane through the heat. That thought is that we can all just wait a few more months and we'll be able to come on here and complain about how bad the cold is effecting us. I know I will especially. While this heat is stifling, its still better than the cold on my opinion. I know that is contrary to a couple of comments I've made lately. The heat though is just simply uncomfortable. The cold on the other hands keeps me stoved up and hurting on a constant basis. 
So to sum it all up, I can't say I'm going to miss this hot summer (hotter than normal this year it seems), but I don't exactly look forward to the pain I will experience when the thermometer goes to the opposite extreme. Now fall. I like fall.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson 7 Is Posted*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the darkness of the crisp and cool air. Could it be that the heat of summer is already weaning? It seemed like just yesterday that I was preparing to travel to the show in New York and hoping that we wouldn't encounter snow. I remember standing in the parking lot at the border check on my way into the United States and the sky was grey and large snowflakes were blowing through the air. I realize that I have experienced nearly two full seasons between when that happened and now. Time does pass quickly when we are busy.
> 
> The morning darkness lasts longer with each day that passes. Soon I will be able to witness the beautiful sun rises that I enjoy so much to start off my day. There is something comforting about these quiet, dark mornings and I welcome them. Burning a lightly scented candle. Adding a bit of cinnamon to my coffee. Listening to some quiet Mozart or Beethoven as I write. All these things gently fill up my senses and help me prepare for what the day will bring.
> 
> It has been a brutal summer season for most. Over the past several months I have heard so many complaints from my friends and acquaintances of the oppressive heat that they had to endure. I remember those days from when I lived back in Chicago. There were times when you stifled by the heat and it held you hostage every bit as much as the cold did in the winter. That is part of living in the Midwest that I don't miss.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia we have had our share of warm days, but it has been nothing like what I have heard from others around the world. Still, it was more than enough to fill my desire to experience the warm weather, and I welcome the cool days of fall. I feel so much more productive in the cooler weather. The heat just seems to suck the life out of me. I certainly look forward to the days ahead.
> 
> I spent the bulk of my day yesterday finishing up on the next lesson for the scroll saw blog. I had started it on Friday, but was unable to finish preparing the materials that I wanted to present. I find it to be a challenge to teach such a large scope of people with varied experience and resources and create a class that is interesting to all. But I think it is going OK.
> 
> It takes a lot of thought to keep things organized and orderly. I don't want to get ahead of myself on some things, but sometime that is not as easy as one would think. I find myself talking about things that haven't been presented yet and then I have to take a step back and re think the steps to include what I may have missed. I don't want to lose anyone because of jumping ahead too quickly.
> 
> I find that when I first outline the lesson to myself, I tend to be much too broad in the subject matter. When I start to break things down in steps, I then see that my original thinking was over-ambitious and I result in pinpointing certain techniques and stopping far short of my original intentions. I don't think that is a negative though, because by keeping the lessons short and focused, it keeps people interested and they are able to digest the amount of information that I offer and hopefully most of it will stick. I would rather give a greater number of focused lessons than a smaller number of classes that were bloated with information. This way, people are also able to pinpoint certain issues or areas that they need guidance in without having to sift though a lot of other material that they already know. Overall I think it is good.
> 
> I also find that I am more at ease with the making of the videos. That in itself is a big step for me. In filming the videos for lesson 7, it only took two tries - the first one was aborted when I knocked the camera with my arm - but other than that things were going along fairly well. I am learning to talk to the camera much as I talk to the cats or even myself as I am cutting and I am learning to relax my mind and concentrate on what I am presenting. I pretend that I am teaching a single student and talking to them over a cup of coffee instead of thinking of the many people that will ultimately watch.
> 
> Little by little I am getting the hang of this stuff and in reading the positive responses from those who are finding benefit in the lessons I am very encouraged to do more. I thoroughly enjoy teaching and helping others reach their potential and it makes me feel good to think that I may have something to offer others that will help.
> 
> When I am done with the class series, I am thinking about compiling all the information into one source of some sort, such as a book or a DVD. I think that it would be nice to have everything in one place and available for quick reference for beginners and others who want to further their knowledge. I had spoken last year about writing some sort of book and I haven't given up on that idea completely. Teaching this class could be a good foundation for the information needed to compile a nice guide, and by the time the class is finished, I would have already done most of the leg work anyway. We'll see . . .
> 
> I feel like I am on top of things today. As usual, there are several things that I want to accomplish. I have two commission projects that I think I will work on and get finished. One needs to be mailed out this upcoming week and the other is a matter of drawing. Realistically I can pretty much tie up both today if I try hard. That will allow a fresh start tomorrow and I can dive back into the designing mode. It seems like it has been a while since I designed some scroll saw things, and I have many ideas that I think will be good. I also have some painting ideas for patterns and would like to make them a reality too. There always seems like there is so much to do.
> 
> So that's the plan. It's light out now and the clear sky is beginning to cloud over. It seems like it may rain. That is a shame because my neighbor Lee is entering his car in a local show today and I was thinking we would stop by for support. Hopefully it will hold off until later this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too. Have some fun and make some sawdust.


Autumn is my favorite time of year too. I already am excited about the thought of its arrival. These hints in the mornings are sure signs to me that remind me of the days to come. Fortunately, winter doesn't affect me in a negative way so I much prefer being cold to being too hot. You are right about the humidity though - nothing sucks the life out of me faster.

I suppose I learn to take it as it comes and I try to enjoy what each season has to offer. I certainly am looking forward to the next several months though. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson 7 Is Posted*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the darkness of the crisp and cool air. Could it be that the heat of summer is already weaning? It seemed like just yesterday that I was preparing to travel to the show in New York and hoping that we wouldn't encounter snow. I remember standing in the parking lot at the border check on my way into the United States and the sky was grey and large snowflakes were blowing through the air. I realize that I have experienced nearly two full seasons between when that happened and now. Time does pass quickly when we are busy.
> 
> The morning darkness lasts longer with each day that passes. Soon I will be able to witness the beautiful sun rises that I enjoy so much to start off my day. There is something comforting about these quiet, dark mornings and I welcome them. Burning a lightly scented candle. Adding a bit of cinnamon to my coffee. Listening to some quiet Mozart or Beethoven as I write. All these things gently fill up my senses and help me prepare for what the day will bring.
> 
> It has been a brutal summer season for most. Over the past several months I have heard so many complaints from my friends and acquaintances of the oppressive heat that they had to endure. I remember those days from when I lived back in Chicago. There were times when you stifled by the heat and it held you hostage every bit as much as the cold did in the winter. That is part of living in the Midwest that I don't miss.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia we have had our share of warm days, but it has been nothing like what I have heard from others around the world. Still, it was more than enough to fill my desire to experience the warm weather, and I welcome the cool days of fall. I feel so much more productive in the cooler weather. The heat just seems to suck the life out of me. I certainly look forward to the days ahead.
> 
> I spent the bulk of my day yesterday finishing up on the next lesson for the scroll saw blog. I had started it on Friday, but was unable to finish preparing the materials that I wanted to present. I find it to be a challenge to teach such a large scope of people with varied experience and resources and create a class that is interesting to all. But I think it is going OK.
> 
> It takes a lot of thought to keep things organized and orderly. I don't want to get ahead of myself on some things, but sometime that is not as easy as one would think. I find myself talking about things that haven't been presented yet and then I have to take a step back and re think the steps to include what I may have missed. I don't want to lose anyone because of jumping ahead too quickly.
> 
> I find that when I first outline the lesson to myself, I tend to be much too broad in the subject matter. When I start to break things down in steps, I then see that my original thinking was over-ambitious and I result in pinpointing certain techniques and stopping far short of my original intentions. I don't think that is a negative though, because by keeping the lessons short and focused, it keeps people interested and they are able to digest the amount of information that I offer and hopefully most of it will stick. I would rather give a greater number of focused lessons than a smaller number of classes that were bloated with information. This way, people are also able to pinpoint certain issues or areas that they need guidance in without having to sift though a lot of other material that they already know. Overall I think it is good.
> 
> I also find that I am more at ease with the making of the videos. That in itself is a big step for me. In filming the videos for lesson 7, it only took two tries - the first one was aborted when I knocked the camera with my arm - but other than that things were going along fairly well. I am learning to talk to the camera much as I talk to the cats or even myself as I am cutting and I am learning to relax my mind and concentrate on what I am presenting. I pretend that I am teaching a single student and talking to them over a cup of coffee instead of thinking of the many people that will ultimately watch.
> 
> Little by little I am getting the hang of this stuff and in reading the positive responses from those who are finding benefit in the lessons I am very encouraged to do more. I thoroughly enjoy teaching and helping others reach their potential and it makes me feel good to think that I may have something to offer others that will help.
> 
> When I am done with the class series, I am thinking about compiling all the information into one source of some sort, such as a book or a DVD. I think that it would be nice to have everything in one place and available for quick reference for beginners and others who want to further their knowledge. I had spoken last year about writing some sort of book and I haven't given up on that idea completely. Teaching this class could be a good foundation for the information needed to compile a nice guide, and by the time the class is finished, I would have already done most of the leg work anyway. We'll see . . .
> 
> I feel like I am on top of things today. As usual, there are several things that I want to accomplish. I have two commission projects that I think I will work on and get finished. One needs to be mailed out this upcoming week and the other is a matter of drawing. Realistically I can pretty much tie up both today if I try hard. That will allow a fresh start tomorrow and I can dive back into the designing mode. It seems like it has been a while since I designed some scroll saw things, and I have many ideas that I think will be good. I also have some painting ideas for patterns and would like to make them a reality too. There always seems like there is so much to do.
> 
> So that's the plan. It's light out now and the clear sky is beginning to cloud over. It seems like it may rain. That is a shame because my neighbor Lee is entering his car in a local show today and I was thinking we would stop by for support. Hopefully it will hold off until later this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too. Have some fun and make some sawdust.


Hi Sheila,
I still remember blog of yours with photos showing those red sky during autumn. The falling leaves resembles how hard for a tree be prepared for the winter. Tree will not withstand the weight of snow with the leaves on. The best these days is to clear up things to lessen the weight. 
Oh yes, you are right… I have ripped 2×3 to make 3 pcs of 3/8×3 preparing for the next box. Got a lot of sawdust all around as I was only using portable circular saw.
Have a nice day too.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson 7 Is Posted*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the darkness of the crisp and cool air. Could it be that the heat of summer is already weaning? It seemed like just yesterday that I was preparing to travel to the show in New York and hoping that we wouldn't encounter snow. I remember standing in the parking lot at the border check on my way into the United States and the sky was grey and large snowflakes were blowing through the air. I realize that I have experienced nearly two full seasons between when that happened and now. Time does pass quickly when we are busy.
> 
> The morning darkness lasts longer with each day that passes. Soon I will be able to witness the beautiful sun rises that I enjoy so much to start off my day. There is something comforting about these quiet, dark mornings and I welcome them. Burning a lightly scented candle. Adding a bit of cinnamon to my coffee. Listening to some quiet Mozart or Beethoven as I write. All these things gently fill up my senses and help me prepare for what the day will bring.
> 
> It has been a brutal summer season for most. Over the past several months I have heard so many complaints from my friends and acquaintances of the oppressive heat that they had to endure. I remember those days from when I lived back in Chicago. There were times when you stifled by the heat and it held you hostage every bit as much as the cold did in the winter. That is part of living in the Midwest that I don't miss.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia we have had our share of warm days, but it has been nothing like what I have heard from others around the world. Still, it was more than enough to fill my desire to experience the warm weather, and I welcome the cool days of fall. I feel so much more productive in the cooler weather. The heat just seems to suck the life out of me. I certainly look forward to the days ahead.
> 
> I spent the bulk of my day yesterday finishing up on the next lesson for the scroll saw blog. I had started it on Friday, but was unable to finish preparing the materials that I wanted to present. I find it to be a challenge to teach such a large scope of people with varied experience and resources and create a class that is interesting to all. But I think it is going OK.
> 
> It takes a lot of thought to keep things organized and orderly. I don't want to get ahead of myself on some things, but sometime that is not as easy as one would think. I find myself talking about things that haven't been presented yet and then I have to take a step back and re think the steps to include what I may have missed. I don't want to lose anyone because of jumping ahead too quickly.
> 
> I find that when I first outline the lesson to myself, I tend to be much too broad in the subject matter. When I start to break things down in steps, I then see that my original thinking was over-ambitious and I result in pinpointing certain techniques and stopping far short of my original intentions. I don't think that is a negative though, because by keeping the lessons short and focused, it keeps people interested and they are able to digest the amount of information that I offer and hopefully most of it will stick. I would rather give a greater number of focused lessons than a smaller number of classes that were bloated with information. This way, people are also able to pinpoint certain issues or areas that they need guidance in without having to sift though a lot of other material that they already know. Overall I think it is good.
> 
> I also find that I am more at ease with the making of the videos. That in itself is a big step for me. In filming the videos for lesson 7, it only took two tries - the first one was aborted when I knocked the camera with my arm - but other than that things were going along fairly well. I am learning to talk to the camera much as I talk to the cats or even myself as I am cutting and I am learning to relax my mind and concentrate on what I am presenting. I pretend that I am teaching a single student and talking to them over a cup of coffee instead of thinking of the many people that will ultimately watch.
> 
> Little by little I am getting the hang of this stuff and in reading the positive responses from those who are finding benefit in the lessons I am very encouraged to do more. I thoroughly enjoy teaching and helping others reach their potential and it makes me feel good to think that I may have something to offer others that will help.
> 
> When I am done with the class series, I am thinking about compiling all the information into one source of some sort, such as a book or a DVD. I think that it would be nice to have everything in one place and available for quick reference for beginners and others who want to further their knowledge. I had spoken last year about writing some sort of book and I haven't given up on that idea completely. Teaching this class could be a good foundation for the information needed to compile a nice guide, and by the time the class is finished, I would have already done most of the leg work anyway. We'll see . . .
> 
> I feel like I am on top of things today. As usual, there are several things that I want to accomplish. I have two commission projects that I think I will work on and get finished. One needs to be mailed out this upcoming week and the other is a matter of drawing. Realistically I can pretty much tie up both today if I try hard. That will allow a fresh start tomorrow and I can dive back into the designing mode. It seems like it has been a while since I designed some scroll saw things, and I have many ideas that I think will be good. I also have some painting ideas for patterns and would like to make them a reality too. There always seems like there is so much to do.
> 
> So that's the plan. It's light out now and the clear sky is beginning to cloud over. It seems like it may rain. That is a shame because my neighbor Lee is entering his car in a local show today and I was thinking we would stop by for support. Hopefully it will hold off until later this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too. Have some fun and make some sawdust.


I think your videos are great. Watching you work and hearing your instructions as you go provides detail to your instructions that the written word can't match.

One advantage of my basement shop is it's never too hot or too cold. However, I do get tired of bringing stuff up and down the stairs. I've always liked fall, cool crisp days, trees full of color, and things slow down a bit. It's a always little sad when the schools are back in session. It means another summer is over.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson 7 Is Posted*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the darkness of the crisp and cool air. Could it be that the heat of summer is already weaning? It seemed like just yesterday that I was preparing to travel to the show in New York and hoping that we wouldn't encounter snow. I remember standing in the parking lot at the border check on my way into the United States and the sky was grey and large snowflakes were blowing through the air. I realize that I have experienced nearly two full seasons between when that happened and now. Time does pass quickly when we are busy.
> 
> The morning darkness lasts longer with each day that passes. Soon I will be able to witness the beautiful sun rises that I enjoy so much to start off my day. There is something comforting about these quiet, dark mornings and I welcome them. Burning a lightly scented candle. Adding a bit of cinnamon to my coffee. Listening to some quiet Mozart or Beethoven as I write. All these things gently fill up my senses and help me prepare for what the day will bring.
> 
> It has been a brutal summer season for most. Over the past several months I have heard so many complaints from my friends and acquaintances of the oppressive heat that they had to endure. I remember those days from when I lived back in Chicago. There were times when you stifled by the heat and it held you hostage every bit as much as the cold did in the winter. That is part of living in the Midwest that I don't miss.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia we have had our share of warm days, but it has been nothing like what I have heard from others around the world. Still, it was more than enough to fill my desire to experience the warm weather, and I welcome the cool days of fall. I feel so much more productive in the cooler weather. The heat just seems to suck the life out of me. I certainly look forward to the days ahead.
> 
> I spent the bulk of my day yesterday finishing up on the next lesson for the scroll saw blog. I had started it on Friday, but was unable to finish preparing the materials that I wanted to present. I find it to be a challenge to teach such a large scope of people with varied experience and resources and create a class that is interesting to all. But I think it is going OK.
> 
> It takes a lot of thought to keep things organized and orderly. I don't want to get ahead of myself on some things, but sometime that is not as easy as one would think. I find myself talking about things that haven't been presented yet and then I have to take a step back and re think the steps to include what I may have missed. I don't want to lose anyone because of jumping ahead too quickly.
> 
> I find that when I first outline the lesson to myself, I tend to be much too broad in the subject matter. When I start to break things down in steps, I then see that my original thinking was over-ambitious and I result in pinpointing certain techniques and stopping far short of my original intentions. I don't think that is a negative though, because by keeping the lessons short and focused, it keeps people interested and they are able to digest the amount of information that I offer and hopefully most of it will stick. I would rather give a greater number of focused lessons than a smaller number of classes that were bloated with information. This way, people are also able to pinpoint certain issues or areas that they need guidance in without having to sift though a lot of other material that they already know. Overall I think it is good.
> 
> I also find that I am more at ease with the making of the videos. That in itself is a big step for me. In filming the videos for lesson 7, it only took two tries - the first one was aborted when I knocked the camera with my arm - but other than that things were going along fairly well. I am learning to talk to the camera much as I talk to the cats or even myself as I am cutting and I am learning to relax my mind and concentrate on what I am presenting. I pretend that I am teaching a single student and talking to them over a cup of coffee instead of thinking of the many people that will ultimately watch.
> 
> Little by little I am getting the hang of this stuff and in reading the positive responses from those who are finding benefit in the lessons I am very encouraged to do more. I thoroughly enjoy teaching and helping others reach their potential and it makes me feel good to think that I may have something to offer others that will help.
> 
> When I am done with the class series, I am thinking about compiling all the information into one source of some sort, such as a book or a DVD. I think that it would be nice to have everything in one place and available for quick reference for beginners and others who want to further their knowledge. I had spoken last year about writing some sort of book and I haven't given up on that idea completely. Teaching this class could be a good foundation for the information needed to compile a nice guide, and by the time the class is finished, I would have already done most of the leg work anyway. We'll see . . .
> 
> I feel like I am on top of things today. As usual, there are several things that I want to accomplish. I have two commission projects that I think I will work on and get finished. One needs to be mailed out this upcoming week and the other is a matter of drawing. Realistically I can pretty much tie up both today if I try hard. That will allow a fresh start tomorrow and I can dive back into the designing mode. It seems like it has been a while since I designed some scroll saw things, and I have many ideas that I think will be good. I also have some painting ideas for patterns and would like to make them a reality too. There always seems like there is so much to do.
> 
> So that's the plan. It's light out now and the clear sky is beginning to cloud over. It seems like it may rain. That is a shame because my neighbor Lee is entering his car in a local show today and I was thinking we would stop by for support. Hopefully it will hold off until later this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too. Have some fun and make some sawdust.


Yes, Dan:
I always think of my kids going back to school on these cool mornings. My friend Cari and I used to always walk them to school together and even though school started in August the mornings required a sweat shirt or a jacket. We would see them off and head home to have a cup of coffee on the porch and then head out to the shop to do some cutting or painting and get ready for the Holiday craft show at the school. I always have fond memories of my kids and Cari on these mornings. That was a really good time in my life. We were among the few moms who really regretted the kids going back to school. We sure missed them after a full summer with them! We always thought of so many ways to spend the days that didn't cost much and we had a great time too. As I said . . . good times! 

I am happy you find the videos helpful. I think seeing it done is sometimes the best way to explain.

Have a good night, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Commission Work Ups and Downs*

Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.

Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.

The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.

Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.

When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?

I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.

On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.

At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.

The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.

"I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"

Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.

So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.

It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.

I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.

I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.

But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.

In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:










There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.

On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.

I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.

Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.

Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


----------



## sawdust99

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


Best thing to do is get 50% up front. That way the customer agrees on what you are going to do for them and it is as they want. Get final payment when done. That way if they back out at least you have 50% of the cost for your trouble.

Bob


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


I also thought 50% down was customary. When we've hired work done at the office we've always been asked for 50% to 60% up front. I never though anything of it. When I've special order a recliner or sofa I've always had to pay for at least 50% to place the order. I've ordered some novelty items for our company to give away, that had our name printed on them, and we've paid between 50% and 100% up front.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


I know that is customary and I told Bernie the same thing. It is sad because you deal with people that you are supposed to know and you think they are honorable and it is unfortunate that you find out otherwise. Bernie has been doing this for over 60 years and I don't really think he will change his way. There is nothing to say however that I can't learn from it and also my own experiences. 

I know you guys are right.

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


oh sheila, that just tears me up, i cant believe she did that to Bernie…...i would have torn her a new one..people who are that cheap don't deserve to have custom wood work, man,,,she just toast my cookies…sorry for Bernie…when ive talked to people about wood work…they will say oh thats so pretty, i want one…when i tell them the price..oh i cant afford that…....i always think…...they want something nice, but dont want to pay …there use to walmart crap…..well i hope bernie does not do any more work for her…please dont tell me he is going to make her another one…...well ive got work to do…have a great week…grizz


----------



## Letorix

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


My motto is that no good deed goes unpunished…seems it always works that way.

Off topic, your scroll work interests me. Did you have to re-cut the whole thing or were you able to salvage mos of that piece?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


Thanks, Grizz - he said he will DONATE it to the reverend! (EGADS!!) I had to walk away I was so angry. I hope the reverend finds out why Bernie did it. I know I am not recutting it.

Letorix - yes, I had to cut it over. Chalk one up to learning. Sometimes we all have to re-do things and I am no different. I think I just shaved the bottom of the 't' too close. It was extremely weak. I was more careful on the subsequent piece and kept my concentration and it is nice. I wouldn't have felt good about giving a glued piece like that and it was just tiny.

Live and learn, I suppose! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


I tell everyone who asks. broken pieces are part of scroll work. One of my sons was watching me cut some gable pieces once for a church themed clock. He'd been talking about pulling out an old scroll saw from under my bench and trying his hand at scrolling. After about forty five minutes of cutting, on the very last inside cut for the piece, the corner snapped off for no apparent reason. Well I had already prepared about five pieces to be cut, so I just threw the broken gable piece over into my waste bucket, grabbed the next piece, and went back to cutting. Soon after all this I noticed my son had vanished. I asked him later where he went. Turns out that he decided that if a scroller could throw three quarters of an hour of work into a bucket and start on another piece without thinking anything about it, then he didn't think scrolling was for him. 
Oh well, maybe when he gets older he'll learn what patience is.

I'm sorry to hear about the church lady ordeal. Some people can be impossible. Now, everyone knows that my work is more a hobby than anything else. That's what I call it anyway since I can't seem to make any money at it. However, about a year ago I lost a friend over custom work. His wife wanted me to frame a 1955 copy of Time magazine she had. I searched all my favorite cubby holes in the shop and found some of the nicest wood I owned. I went and spend money out of my own pocket to buy the glass for it. I made her a very nice frame that she seemed to be just thrilled to death over. Then she asked what she owed me. Well, these were good friends and I didn't know what to tell her. So I told her to just enjoy it. I went back home and thought no more about it.
The next day came and I was in the shop. She showed up, with a huge smile on her face, still beaming about her frame and tolling me about one triple digit quote she had gotten from a frame shop to do the same job. Then she practically shoved twenty bucks in my hand. I must admit I didn't argue too much with her. I do have kids to feed and besides, I still hadn't told her I'd spend eighteen dollars on glass. I hadn't complained though. I was happy that she was happy.
Well I thought all was fine and everyone was happy. 
Wrong.
Later that day her husband showed up at my shop. For the life of him, he just could not understand why a friend would charge his wife twenty dollars for a frame that "you proabably put together in five minutes". Not only did he not understand it, but he was madder than hell about it and was cussing me up one side and down the other.

I laid out everything for him.
1. Frames with sealed glass and back and double dadoes to hold a magazine in between the glass and back to keep it from getting torn up does not get put together in five minutes.
2. Twenty dollars barely covered what I paid for glass. 
3. I didn't ask her for a dime. She practically shoved the money in my pocket.
4. She was happy with the whole deal.
5. If he was unhappy, all he had to do was come to me with respect and I would have gladly gave him the money back.
6. She told me a frame shop would have charge over a hundred bucks to do a frame for her.
7. In the past I had bought tools from him and had always paid for them. I'd never asked him for anything for free just because we were friends.
8. I have kids and was not exactly in the postition to be turning down money when someone is trying to get me to take it.
9. This was my shop he had just walked into and started cussing me, *in front of my kids*, for a pitiful twenty dollars.
10. This here was the door to my shop (that I was pointing to as I shoved a twenty into his shirt posket) and he needed to get his @$ out it and never step foot back in my shop.

Now here's what I leanred from that. 
When a friend asks if I can build something, I'm usually either too busy or I don't know how. I do make exceptions, but it's rare. I've only built things for two friends since then, and they were fellow Lumberjocks. So maybe if I only build things for wood working friends?

Anyway, Sheila, if it makes you feel anybetter, this world is full of nuts. We've all encountered them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Commission Work Ups and Downs*
> 
> Doing commission work can have its issues. I don't really mind doing it - in fact I like it, but I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a main source of my income.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have had several people ask me to do special orders for them. Since I am all over the place these days and not pressed hard under many deadlines, I made an offer on these jobs and took them on. I think it is a nice change of pace for me and good practice to do some things that I don't normally do. I like the variety in work and I also like to be able to help someone who is otherwise stuck in finding a person to do their project.
> 
> The first job I did was for my friend Bernie. He had called and asked me if I would do some lettering for a sign he was making for the nearby church. Apparently the church had a new reverend and he needed a sign with his name on it. Bernie stated that he wanted the lettering to be done in a simple font - about 2.5" tall and he didn't need anything fancy. All he needed from me were the letters cut from 1/8" plywood and painted black. He would do the rest.
> 
> Over the next week, I spent a day or so working on the sign. I don't believe that I did it all at once, as I first had to draw the lettering, and then cut it out. I kept track of my hours and all in all with drawing, cutting and sanding it took a bit over five.
> 
> When I saw him last week when we went to the camp, I brought him the finished lettering. When he asked me what I owed him, I didn't quite know what to tell him. Usually for work like that, I charge somewhere around $20 and hour. I know that may seem like a lot, as I used to charge a lot less for custom work such as that and Bernie is the one who told me that I needed to charge at least $15 or $20 an hour for my work. After all he said, it was custom work. Where else would they get such a thing?
> 
> I had a hard time however, looking at the small pile of lettering and asking $100 for them. After all, this was Bernie and he has helped me a lot by letting me use his shop tools when necessary. (I do pay him for that too each time we use it) He told me that he was certainly going to cover what I charged him in the cost that he would bill them, so I decided on asking $40 for the job. I thought that was fair seeing as it took me the better part of a day to complete.
> 
> On Thursday when we were in town we stopped by to see him and Ellen just to say hello. While we were there, the lady from the church came over to pick up the sign that he had finished. Bernie went out to the shop with her to give it to her and he returned to the house several minutes later. When he came in, we asked how she liked it and he replied that she didn't take it. We were dumbfounded.
> 
> At first we thought he was kidding. But soon it was apparent that he wasn't. When we questioned him as to why, he told us that she said that it was too big and she wanted the sign to be only three inches tall. The bad part about this was that SHE had brought him the piece of wood that he was to put the lettering on and told him that was the size she wanted. The wood she had brought was at least five inches high. I was really angry.
> 
> The woman was the wife of my former land lord when I lived in Digby. Even though they own over 15 properties around town and are very wealthy, she is notoriously cheap. A couple of summers ago she commissioned me to design and print some brochures for her church. After doing so and printing the 300 copies she suggested (they were double sided color printing and tri-folded - which I had to fold) I called three printing places to see what pricing they had. I took the LOWEST price of the three and divided it in HALF and came up with a price for her. I didn't even charge her for the actual layout or computer work. When I emailed her that they were ready and told her how much she owed me, she hit the ceiling.
> 
> "I thought you could do it for almost nothing?" she actually said to me. "I am donating this to the church!"
> 
> Well, at the time I was really struggling financially and barely had enough money to buy food and I had to take whatever jobs I could, but when I dropped them off to Bernie's where she was going to pick them up, I told him that if she didn't pay the full amount I asked for them, then I wanted him to throw them into the fire and burn them. I would rather see them burned then give them to her under the circumstances. She did wind up paying and I vowed to never do another thing for her again.
> 
> So here I was feeling bad for Bernie for getting roped in by her cheapness once again.
> 
> It's people like that who leave a bad taste in your mouth with commission work. I know you are supposed to get money up front, and I guess we all learn the hard way because people sometimes surprise you and can't be trusted.
> 
> I have had better judgment with doing commission work since then, and I have done some nice jobs in between other things that I thoroughly enjoy. Some of you may remember the little bears that I made for the volleyball team in Ohio last fall. That was a fun job and I thoroughly enjoyed doing it. I also do some drawing for a man who lives about 50 miles from me and makes beautiful plaques. I have never met him yet, but whenever he needs something, I always try to fit it in no matter how busy I am because not only does he appreciate it, but he is fair and pays me what I ask. It is a good relationship.
> 
> I also had a request for a sign that I spent many hours drawing last year and ultimately the customer refused it. It wasted a couple of days for me and I was quite disappointed that I spent so much time trying to please him when he just flat out had no respect for my time. It left a bad taste in my mouth once again.
> 
> But recently I took on a couple of jobs 'just because.' I am doing some lettering for a customer and we are bartering for something beautiful that he makes. This job was fun because he is very easy to work with and is a fellow woodworker that understands the time and effort that goes into making things. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the lettering overlay pieces for him and it was a fun job, although it was one of the hardest lettering things that I have cut to date.
> 
> In cutting the letters yesterday, I had just about finished when I broke a letter. I had a wonderful day of cutting and felt right on top of things and was sailing right along on my scroll saw. The letters were quite small and I used a font that I thought would look very pretty but it made the work really delicate. When I finished the lettering part, I took the piece out and I promptly broke the bottom of the 't' in the word August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing that I could do but cut it over.
> 
> On the bright side, I was really enjoying the cutting and it was one of those days where I almost regretted that I was finished. It only took about an hour and a half to do and I just continued on and was able to complete the piece without incident the second time. I should be able to ship the pieces out tomorrow after I package them up today.
> 
> I have one more commissioned job to do to clear my slate, and that only entails drawing. I began working on it last night and should have it finished by today. Then I can get back to my own designing, as the next deadlines for my wholesalers are in a few weeks. Hopefully, you will see a flurry of new projects from me during that time frame.
> 
> Commissioned work can be a good thing, but sometimes it means taking a risk. Although I enjoy doing it from time to time, I wouldn't want the type of business where I had to count on it on a daily basis. I like being able to pick and choose which jobs I accept and I like that I don't depend on it for my main source of income. It is fun and satisfying though to help out on occasion and make things that are truly appreciated. Once in a while, it can be good.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. Enjoy what the day will bring.


Yes, William. It is pretty crappy how people can be. It poisons us from everyone who is nice. I try not to let it get to me though, but this time it did. As I said, Bernie is a big boy and it is up to him what he will do about it but I will never knowingly do another thing for that woman - at any price. I don't deal very well with people like that.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*And On to Designing . . .*

Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.

Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.

Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.

I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.

And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:










(How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)

This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.

I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.

So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.

I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.

Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


Congratulations Sheila!

You most certainly deserve "1st Chair" on their website - those characters are fantastic.

-bob


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


what a great surprise

you deserve it

i can see that many will want this little kit for the holidays

the best to you in this

and the car thing is wonderful too

have a good week


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


Shelia , well looks like you were able to get your foot in the door so now you have another option of marketing your work. Congratulations !

The deal with your car ; I was surprised that you even heard they received it .

Well you better get dress don't want to distract the painters . WOW STOP you are a painter . Why don't you paint it yourself ?

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


The brush is too big, David! 

We are thinking of heading out for the day and possibly through tomorrow. It is sunny and the car is running and I am in between deadlines and the weather looks great for Nova Scotia for the next two days. That all adds up to an

ADVENTURE!!!!!!!

If you all don't hear from me tomorrow, don't worry.

Sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot! . . . . . .

Happy Days!!!!! Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


Congratulations on your front page coverage! It won't belong and you'll need to cut another batch for them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


I certainly hope so Dan!!! 
Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


wauow …yyyaaah ….congrat´s Sheila )
now you are mooving ;-) ....or at least on one of the legs in the spiderspinn 
you have created around yourself …. speed up the momentum the next legg 
shuolden take so long as the skatepond ha ha ha …. sorry just had to make a little fun 
surpricing news about the car repair back then ….. just the answer of have recived your mail
is a big thing in todays world ... cross fingers for you

if you hasn´t seen it then take a look on this little tip
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/28894

it can maybee help others with there saws

you cuold have gone creative with the small pensels in your bathroom ….... LOL

enjoy the days out of the house

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


Thats great, Sheila. Its looking really good.

Mission accomplished.

Well deserved coverage.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


Couldn't happen to a nicer gal! Congrats!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


All of the above comments been given… What a nice progress report… it is really a progressive day. Congratulations! Hope the best results will always be on you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And On to Designing . . .*
> 
> Well what a great day yesterday turned out to be! I spent most of the day working on drawing up the pattern for the commission job that I am doing. It was one of those days where once I got rolling, I really enjoyed what I was doing and the day just seemed to fly by.
> 
> Once I was clear on what was expected, doing the actual drawing was a pleasure and by dinner time I was able to send my client some sample drawings for his approval before I added the final touches. I was happy to receive a nice affirmative on the drawings and pleased to be able to help.
> 
> Unlike the 'church lady incident', this was a win/win all around. Not only was the client happy, but I also got a chance to catch a breath and think through my next project while drawing up this one. Between doing this job and the previous lettering one, it gave me a chance to plan out my next move for the upcoming catalog push and get myself revved up for that. As of today, I have pretty much a clean slate and can now forge ahead with my own ideas and actually do some designing. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I also heard from the car place in Chicago yesterday. The manager called because he received my copies of the bills for the work I had done here and he informed me that he was meeting with his boss on Thursday and they will discuss what they were going to do about it. That is good enough for me for now. I am hopeful that it means that they will do at least something to rectify the situation. In leaving it up to him, I suppose it will be a test to see how much integrity they have. Again, I will keep everyone updated as soon as I hear.
> 
> And more good news came in yesterday. It seems that I got my email newsletter from the Artist's Club and when I opened it, here is what I saw, front and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How many ways can I say YA-HOO!!?)
> 
> This folks, is what I worked so hard to achieve. For all of you that have been following along and know of all the road blocks that I encountered with this little set, I wanted to thank you for your support and encouragement when I was discouraged and wanted to give up on it. Having my set presented here, to this audience is the best thing I could have asked for. All I hoped for was that it would be seen by people who would want to paint it. And the Artist's Club is the top company for painters and painting supplies. I still haven't received my print catalog, but I heard from others that it was given a full half of a page in it.
> 
> I certainly can't say that it wasn't marketed well. It is now up to the design itself as to whether it sells or not. As a designer, that is all I can ask for and I am extremely grateful for the opportunity and please that someone took a chance on me, as I am relatively unknown in the painting world. If it does well, it could be an opportunity for me in an entirely new area of designing, and it will bring new customers to my site too. I really hope that others like it.
> 
> So all in all it was a pretty good day. I am really happy and it is amazing how sometimes things can fall into place. I am proud that I didn't give up and kept trying to find a way to make things work. There are always answers it seems if we look hard enough. Sometimes they are just harder to find than others.
> 
> I'll close with that today because I really need to move early. I am expecting painters to do my bathroom today and even though I am usually up before it is light out, I don't always get dressed until I am done here. I want to be sure to be ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope you enjoy every moment!


Thank you very much everyone! I really appreciate your support very much.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Go While the Going is Good!*

Sometimes the unexpected things in life are the best. The other day we were taking our morning walk. It was one of the first times we walked in the wood behind us in a couple of months because it has been quite muddy and rainy here. However, on Tuesday the sun was bright and warm and it was really a nice hike.

Like most days when we walk, we talk about our upcoming projects and deadlines. With all the directions that my partner and I are on, there always seems to be something due. It keeps us quite busy. But the other day, we both had reached a kind of plateau in our work and my partner made a comment on how it would be nice to take a road trip for a couple of days.

With the sun shining brightly in a cloudless sky and the warm summer breeze blowing, it didn't take much persuasion for me to agree. By the time we returned home from our walk, we had everything all worked out. We gave the weather a quick check and indeed it was predicted to be nice for a couple of days and the decision was made. Lee, our friend would surely care for the cats over night so we finished up a couple of things and packed our bags and within an hour or so we were on our way. We didn't even have a set plan of where we were going to go, we just wanted to get out and enjoy the day.

Overall, our plan was to drive to Yarmouth and follow the scenic roads along the South Shore of Nova Scotia. There are so many beautiful places to see along the way. They call this Lighthouse trail because of the many lighthouses that are along this Atlantic coast and we had never taken the little side roads that ride along the shore before. It was a perfect opportunity for us to relax a bit and see some more of the beautiful area we live in.

Along the coast, there are hundreds and hundreds of small inlets filled with islands:


From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011

(I will show several pictures here, but if you want to see more you can click on them and go to my Picasa album to see more. If you click on the picture, it will enlarge it but if you click on the title of the picture, you will go to the entire album)

We went through beautiful Shelburn and Mahone Bay and picturesque Lunenberg:


From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011

By the time we got to Lunenberg, most of the stores and galleries were closed though. We did get to go into a few, but we think we will go back there and spend the entire day in the area, as it is filled with galleries and local artwork.

We continued on until we reached Halifax, and we stayed at our favorite place in Dartmouth for the evening. There is a nice Ramada hotel there and they are right in the heart of everything. They offer a hot breakfast buffet that is really nice and gets us started with a hot meal the next day.

The next morning, we stayed around the Dartmouth area for a couple of hours. We went to a large Kent store, which is like a Home Depot, because was the only thing open before 10am. I finally found the elusive Gorilla Glue Wood Glue and was happy to be able to pick up a bottle of that.

We stopped in our favorite wood store, East Coast Hardwood, but I am proud to say that we didn't really buy anything. You all are not going to believe this, but we walked out of there with only my partner buying a single piece of Thaya Burl for turning pens which cost a mere $15. It isn't that we didn't want to get anything else, but you have to admire our restraint. The last time we brought a load home and took inventory at Bernie's we made a promise to each other not to add to the our piles until they went down substantially. We really did stick to our promise to ourselves and walked away without even going through the warehouse, except to look at the smaller specialty pieces.

We then headed out of the city and continued along the South Shore until we came to a place called Sheet Harbor. Much of the way through this area was not as picturesque, but there were certain places that were right on the ocean that were quite pretty. We stopped at a nice pub for a late lunch around 2pm. The restaurant was charming and the food was really good. The restaurant overlooked another inlet and the scenery was peaceful and very pretty.


From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011

In looking at how late it was however, we knew it was time to start heading back in the direction of home. We headed north up toward Truro, as we planned to drive along the north shore of the province along the New Minus Bay. We have never been that way before, and followed the Glooscap Trail along the scenic route there. Along the way there were hundreds of farms of all kinds. Not only were there farms with fruit trees and corn, but also many animal farms such as cows and pigs and chicken and even sheep:


From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011

It always looks so pretty to see the flowing fields of animals or crops right on the ocean. You don't really think of farming areas next to the ocean - at least I don't being from the Midwestern United States - but it is very common here and very pleasant to drive through.

We did stop at a couple of shops and studios along the way and looked at some nice local crafts. In speaking with the owners, more than one said that even though there were less people coming through the shops, they tended to buy the more expensive items and business was either the same or a bit higher than in previous years. I thought that was interesting.

We stopped in a studio where a man did wood turning, but he wasn't there. His dad showed us through his studio and shop and told us that he was away taking his son to university this weekend. We would have loved to meet him and talk to him because his work was really nice and he had hundreds and hundreds of large wood burls and rough turnings in addition to his beautiful finished pieces. We were sorry we missed him but think it will be a good excuse to go back one day (as if we needed one!)

By the time we were back on the familiar highway 101, the sun was setting. We were able to see yet another spectacular light show that I enjoy so much:


From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011

We arrived home just after 10pm to three very happy cats.

Having your own business can be very busy and trying at times. There are times that it seems that the work never ends and you are sometimes stuck into thinking that even if it does slow down, you begin to worry that you are not doing enough to make it work. It can be a lot of pressure and certainly isn't for everyone.

But one of the good things about owning your own business and being your own boss is that on rare occasions, everything is taken care of and you are able at a drop of a hat to take a few days to relax and enjoy life. This was one of those times for us. I have learned over the years that taking small breaks like this are healthy for not only your body, but also for your mind and soul.

I feel great today and ready to get to work. I have drawing that I want to do and I have many new ideas from some of the things I saw in the last couple of days too. All in all I think it was a great trip and almost a necessity to keep us happy and sane.

Now it is back to work today to catch up on emails and such and get that drawing that I wanted to get done started. I feel very refreshed and certainly up to the task of designing new things. Remembering to enjoy the beautiful things around you is a very necessary part of the creative process.

I hope you all enjoyed the pictures and I wish you all a good day!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Go While the Going is Good!*
> 
> Sometimes the unexpected things in life are the best. The other day we were taking our morning walk. It was one of the first times we walked in the wood behind us in a couple of months because it has been quite muddy and rainy here. However, on Tuesday the sun was bright and warm and it was really a nice hike.
> 
> Like most days when we walk, we talk about our upcoming projects and deadlines. With all the directions that my partner and I are on, there always seems to be something due. It keeps us quite busy. But the other day, we both had reached a kind of plateau in our work and my partner made a comment on how it would be nice to take a road trip for a couple of days.
> 
> With the sun shining brightly in a cloudless sky and the warm summer breeze blowing, it didn't take much persuasion for me to agree. By the time we returned home from our walk, we had everything all worked out. We gave the weather a quick check and indeed it was predicted to be nice for a couple of days and the decision was made. Lee, our friend would surely care for the cats over night so we finished up a couple of things and packed our bags and within an hour or so we were on our way. We didn't even have a set plan of where we were going to go, we just wanted to get out and enjoy the day.
> 
> Overall, our plan was to drive to Yarmouth and follow the scenic roads along the South Shore of Nova Scotia. There are so many beautiful places to see along the way. They call this Lighthouse trail because of the many lighthouses that are along this Atlantic coast and we had never taken the little side roads that ride along the shore before. It was a perfect opportunity for us to relax a bit and see some more of the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> Along the coast, there are hundreds and hundreds of small inlets filled with islands:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> (I will show several pictures here, but if you want to see more you can click on them and go to my Picasa album to see more. If you click on the picture, it will enlarge it but if you click on the title of the picture, you will go to the entire album)
> 
> We went through beautiful Shelburn and Mahone Bay and picturesque Lunenberg:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> By the time we got to Lunenberg, most of the stores and galleries were closed though. We did get to go into a few, but we think we will go back there and spend the entire day in the area, as it is filled with galleries and local artwork.
> 
> We continued on until we reached Halifax, and we stayed at our favorite place in Dartmouth for the evening. There is a nice Ramada hotel there and they are right in the heart of everything. They offer a hot breakfast buffet that is really nice and gets us started with a hot meal the next day.
> 
> The next morning, we stayed around the Dartmouth area for a couple of hours. We went to a large Kent store, which is like a Home Depot, because was the only thing open before 10am. I finally found the elusive Gorilla Glue Wood Glue and was happy to be able to pick up a bottle of that.
> 
> We stopped in our favorite wood store, East Coast Hardwood, but I am proud to say that we didn't really buy anything. You all are not going to believe this, but we walked out of there with only my partner buying a single piece of Thaya Burl for turning pens which cost a mere $15. It isn't that we didn't want to get anything else, but you have to admire our restraint. The last time we brought a load home and took inventory at Bernie's we made a promise to each other not to add to the our piles until they went down substantially. We really did stick to our promise to ourselves and walked away without even going through the warehouse, except to look at the smaller specialty pieces.
> 
> We then headed out of the city and continued along the South Shore until we came to a place called Sheet Harbor. Much of the way through this area was not as picturesque, but there were certain places that were right on the ocean that were quite pretty. We stopped at a nice pub for a late lunch around 2pm. The restaurant was charming and the food was really good. The restaurant overlooked another inlet and the scenery was peaceful and very pretty.
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> In looking at how late it was however, we knew it was time to start heading back in the direction of home. We headed north up toward Truro, as we planned to drive along the north shore of the province along the New Minus Bay. We have never been that way before, and followed the Glooscap Trail along the scenic route there. Along the way there were hundreds of farms of all kinds. Not only were there farms with fruit trees and corn, but also many animal farms such as cows and pigs and chicken and even sheep:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> It always looks so pretty to see the flowing fields of animals or crops right on the ocean. You don't really think of farming areas next to the ocean - at least I don't being from the Midwestern United States - but it is very common here and very pleasant to drive through.
> 
> We did stop at a couple of shops and studios along the way and looked at some nice local crafts. In speaking with the owners, more than one said that even though there were less people coming through the shops, they tended to buy the more expensive items and business was either the same or a bit higher than in previous years. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> We stopped in a studio where a man did wood turning, but he wasn't there. His dad showed us through his studio and shop and told us that he was away taking his son to university this weekend. We would have loved to meet him and talk to him because his work was really nice and he had hundreds and hundreds of large wood burls and rough turnings in addition to his beautiful finished pieces. We were sorry we missed him but think it will be a good excuse to go back one day (as if we needed one!)
> 
> By the time we were back on the familiar highway 101, the sun was setting. We were able to see yet another spectacular light show that I enjoy so much:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> We arrived home just after 10pm to three very happy cats.
> 
> Having your own business can be very busy and trying at times. There are times that it seems that the work never ends and you are sometimes stuck into thinking that even if it does slow down, you begin to worry that you are not doing enough to make it work. It can be a lot of pressure and certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> But one of the good things about owning your own business and being your own boss is that on rare occasions, everything is taken care of and you are able at a drop of a hat to take a few days to relax and enjoy life. This was one of those times for us. I have learned over the years that taking small breaks like this are healthy for not only your body, but also for your mind and soul.
> 
> I feel great today and ready to get to work. I have drawing that I want to do and I have many new ideas from some of the things I saw in the last couple of days too. All in all I think it was a great trip and almost a necessity to keep us happy and sane.
> 
> Now it is back to work today to catch up on emails and such and get that drawing that I wanted to get done started. I feel very refreshed and certainly up to the task of designing new things. Remembering to enjoy the beautiful things around you is a very necessary part of the creative process.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed the pictures and I wish you all a good day!


I'm envious! You most certainly deserved the trip - it is good to clear the mind and re-focus with a trip such as this.

Now get back to work! ;-)

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Go While the Going is Good!*
> 
> Sometimes the unexpected things in life are the best. The other day we were taking our morning walk. It was one of the first times we walked in the wood behind us in a couple of months because it has been quite muddy and rainy here. However, on Tuesday the sun was bright and warm and it was really a nice hike.
> 
> Like most days when we walk, we talk about our upcoming projects and deadlines. With all the directions that my partner and I are on, there always seems to be something due. It keeps us quite busy. But the other day, we both had reached a kind of plateau in our work and my partner made a comment on how it would be nice to take a road trip for a couple of days.
> 
> With the sun shining brightly in a cloudless sky and the warm summer breeze blowing, it didn't take much persuasion for me to agree. By the time we returned home from our walk, we had everything all worked out. We gave the weather a quick check and indeed it was predicted to be nice for a couple of days and the decision was made. Lee, our friend would surely care for the cats over night so we finished up a couple of things and packed our bags and within an hour or so we were on our way. We didn't even have a set plan of where we were going to go, we just wanted to get out and enjoy the day.
> 
> Overall, our plan was to drive to Yarmouth and follow the scenic roads along the South Shore of Nova Scotia. There are so many beautiful places to see along the way. They call this Lighthouse trail because of the many lighthouses that are along this Atlantic coast and we had never taken the little side roads that ride along the shore before. It was a perfect opportunity for us to relax a bit and see some more of the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> Along the coast, there are hundreds and hundreds of small inlets filled with islands:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> (I will show several pictures here, but if you want to see more you can click on them and go to my Picasa album to see more. If you click on the picture, it will enlarge it but if you click on the title of the picture, you will go to the entire album)
> 
> We went through beautiful Shelburn and Mahone Bay and picturesque Lunenberg:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> By the time we got to Lunenberg, most of the stores and galleries were closed though. We did get to go into a few, but we think we will go back there and spend the entire day in the area, as it is filled with galleries and local artwork.
> 
> We continued on until we reached Halifax, and we stayed at our favorite place in Dartmouth for the evening. There is a nice Ramada hotel there and they are right in the heart of everything. They offer a hot breakfast buffet that is really nice and gets us started with a hot meal the next day.
> 
> The next morning, we stayed around the Dartmouth area for a couple of hours. We went to a large Kent store, which is like a Home Depot, because was the only thing open before 10am. I finally found the elusive Gorilla Glue Wood Glue and was happy to be able to pick up a bottle of that.
> 
> We stopped in our favorite wood store, East Coast Hardwood, but I am proud to say that we didn't really buy anything. You all are not going to believe this, but we walked out of there with only my partner buying a single piece of Thaya Burl for turning pens which cost a mere $15. It isn't that we didn't want to get anything else, but you have to admire our restraint. The last time we brought a load home and took inventory at Bernie's we made a promise to each other not to add to the our piles until they went down substantially. We really did stick to our promise to ourselves and walked away without even going through the warehouse, except to look at the smaller specialty pieces.
> 
> We then headed out of the city and continued along the South Shore until we came to a place called Sheet Harbor. Much of the way through this area was not as picturesque, but there were certain places that were right on the ocean that were quite pretty. We stopped at a nice pub for a late lunch around 2pm. The restaurant was charming and the food was really good. The restaurant overlooked another inlet and the scenery was peaceful and very pretty.
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> In looking at how late it was however, we knew it was time to start heading back in the direction of home. We headed north up toward Truro, as we planned to drive along the north shore of the province along the New Minus Bay. We have never been that way before, and followed the Glooscap Trail along the scenic route there. Along the way there were hundreds of farms of all kinds. Not only were there farms with fruit trees and corn, but also many animal farms such as cows and pigs and chicken and even sheep:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> It always looks so pretty to see the flowing fields of animals or crops right on the ocean. You don't really think of farming areas next to the ocean - at least I don't being from the Midwestern United States - but it is very common here and very pleasant to drive through.
> 
> We did stop at a couple of shops and studios along the way and looked at some nice local crafts. In speaking with the owners, more than one said that even though there were less people coming through the shops, they tended to buy the more expensive items and business was either the same or a bit higher than in previous years. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> We stopped in a studio where a man did wood turning, but he wasn't there. His dad showed us through his studio and shop and told us that he was away taking his son to university this weekend. We would have loved to meet him and talk to him because his work was really nice and he had hundreds and hundreds of large wood burls and rough turnings in addition to his beautiful finished pieces. We were sorry we missed him but think it will be a good excuse to go back one day (as if we needed one!)
> 
> By the time we were back on the familiar highway 101, the sun was setting. We were able to see yet another spectacular light show that I enjoy so much:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> We arrived home just after 10pm to three very happy cats.
> 
> Having your own business can be very busy and trying at times. There are times that it seems that the work never ends and you are sometimes stuck into thinking that even if it does slow down, you begin to worry that you are not doing enough to make it work. It can be a lot of pressure and certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> But one of the good things about owning your own business and being your own boss is that on rare occasions, everything is taken care of and you are able at a drop of a hat to take a few days to relax and enjoy life. This was one of those times for us. I have learned over the years that taking small breaks like this are healthy for not only your body, but also for your mind and soul.
> 
> I feel great today and ready to get to work. I have drawing that I want to do and I have many new ideas from some of the things I saw in the last couple of days too. All in all I think it was a great trip and almost a necessity to keep us happy and sane.
> 
> Now it is back to work today to catch up on emails and such and get that drawing that I wanted to get done started. I feel very refreshed and certainly up to the task of designing new things. Remembering to enjoy the beautiful things around you is a very necessary part of the creative process.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed the pictures and I wish you all a good day!


Sir, Yes SIR!!!

LOL - yep - now I pay the price! I am getting refocused on things today. Next deadline in about three weeks! 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Go While the Going is Good!*
> 
> Sometimes the unexpected things in life are the best. The other day we were taking our morning walk. It was one of the first times we walked in the wood behind us in a couple of months because it has been quite muddy and rainy here. However, on Tuesday the sun was bright and warm and it was really a nice hike.
> 
> Like most days when we walk, we talk about our upcoming projects and deadlines. With all the directions that my partner and I are on, there always seems to be something due. It keeps us quite busy. But the other day, we both had reached a kind of plateau in our work and my partner made a comment on how it would be nice to take a road trip for a couple of days.
> 
> With the sun shining brightly in a cloudless sky and the warm summer breeze blowing, it didn't take much persuasion for me to agree. By the time we returned home from our walk, we had everything all worked out. We gave the weather a quick check and indeed it was predicted to be nice for a couple of days and the decision was made. Lee, our friend would surely care for the cats over night so we finished up a couple of things and packed our bags and within an hour or so we were on our way. We didn't even have a set plan of where we were going to go, we just wanted to get out and enjoy the day.
> 
> Overall, our plan was to drive to Yarmouth and follow the scenic roads along the South Shore of Nova Scotia. There are so many beautiful places to see along the way. They call this Lighthouse trail because of the many lighthouses that are along this Atlantic coast and we had never taken the little side roads that ride along the shore before. It was a perfect opportunity for us to relax a bit and see some more of the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> Along the coast, there are hundreds and hundreds of small inlets filled with islands:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> (I will show several pictures here, but if you want to see more you can click on them and go to my Picasa album to see more. If you click on the picture, it will enlarge it but if you click on the title of the picture, you will go to the entire album)
> 
> We went through beautiful Shelburn and Mahone Bay and picturesque Lunenberg:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> By the time we got to Lunenberg, most of the stores and galleries were closed though. We did get to go into a few, but we think we will go back there and spend the entire day in the area, as it is filled with galleries and local artwork.
> 
> We continued on until we reached Halifax, and we stayed at our favorite place in Dartmouth for the evening. There is a nice Ramada hotel there and they are right in the heart of everything. They offer a hot breakfast buffet that is really nice and gets us started with a hot meal the next day.
> 
> The next morning, we stayed around the Dartmouth area for a couple of hours. We went to a large Kent store, which is like a Home Depot, because was the only thing open before 10am. I finally found the elusive Gorilla Glue Wood Glue and was happy to be able to pick up a bottle of that.
> 
> We stopped in our favorite wood store, East Coast Hardwood, but I am proud to say that we didn't really buy anything. You all are not going to believe this, but we walked out of there with only my partner buying a single piece of Thaya Burl for turning pens which cost a mere $15. It isn't that we didn't want to get anything else, but you have to admire our restraint. The last time we brought a load home and took inventory at Bernie's we made a promise to each other not to add to the our piles until they went down substantially. We really did stick to our promise to ourselves and walked away without even going through the warehouse, except to look at the smaller specialty pieces.
> 
> We then headed out of the city and continued along the South Shore until we came to a place called Sheet Harbor. Much of the way through this area was not as picturesque, but there were certain places that were right on the ocean that were quite pretty. We stopped at a nice pub for a late lunch around 2pm. The restaurant was charming and the food was really good. The restaurant overlooked another inlet and the scenery was peaceful and very pretty.
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> In looking at how late it was however, we knew it was time to start heading back in the direction of home. We headed north up toward Truro, as we planned to drive along the north shore of the province along the New Minus Bay. We have never been that way before, and followed the Glooscap Trail along the scenic route there. Along the way there were hundreds of farms of all kinds. Not only were there farms with fruit trees and corn, but also many animal farms such as cows and pigs and chicken and even sheep:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> It always looks so pretty to see the flowing fields of animals or crops right on the ocean. You don't really think of farming areas next to the ocean - at least I don't being from the Midwestern United States - but it is very common here and very pleasant to drive through.
> 
> We did stop at a couple of shops and studios along the way and looked at some nice local crafts. In speaking with the owners, more than one said that even though there were less people coming through the shops, they tended to buy the more expensive items and business was either the same or a bit higher than in previous years. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> We stopped in a studio where a man did wood turning, but he wasn't there. His dad showed us through his studio and shop and told us that he was away taking his son to university this weekend. We would have loved to meet him and talk to him because his work was really nice and he had hundreds and hundreds of large wood burls and rough turnings in addition to his beautiful finished pieces. We were sorry we missed him but think it will be a good excuse to go back one day (as if we needed one!)
> 
> By the time we were back on the familiar highway 101, the sun was setting. We were able to see yet another spectacular light show that I enjoy so much:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> We arrived home just after 10pm to three very happy cats.
> 
> Having your own business can be very busy and trying at times. There are times that it seems that the work never ends and you are sometimes stuck into thinking that even if it does slow down, you begin to worry that you are not doing enough to make it work. It can be a lot of pressure and certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> But one of the good things about owning your own business and being your own boss is that on rare occasions, everything is taken care of and you are able at a drop of a hat to take a few days to relax and enjoy life. This was one of those times for us. I have learned over the years that taking small breaks like this are healthy for not only your body, but also for your mind and soul.
> 
> I feel great today and ready to get to work. I have drawing that I want to do and I have many new ideas from some of the things I saw in the last couple of days too. All in all I think it was a great trip and almost a necessity to keep us happy and sane.
> 
> Now it is back to work today to catch up on emails and such and get that drawing that I wanted to get done started. I feel very refreshed and certainly up to the task of designing new things. Remembering to enjoy the beautiful things around you is a very necessary part of the creative process.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed the pictures and I wish you all a good day!


That sounds like a wonderful trip! My wife and I took a similar trip four or five years ago. We just headed south with no real destination or time line. No pressure or deadline, we had a wonderful time visiting little shops and just spending time together.

It's important to make time to get a away and spend some real quality time with the one you love! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Go While the Going is Good!*
> 
> Sometimes the unexpected things in life are the best. The other day we were taking our morning walk. It was one of the first times we walked in the wood behind us in a couple of months because it has been quite muddy and rainy here. However, on Tuesday the sun was bright and warm and it was really a nice hike.
> 
> Like most days when we walk, we talk about our upcoming projects and deadlines. With all the directions that my partner and I are on, there always seems to be something due. It keeps us quite busy. But the other day, we both had reached a kind of plateau in our work and my partner made a comment on how it would be nice to take a road trip for a couple of days.
> 
> With the sun shining brightly in a cloudless sky and the warm summer breeze blowing, it didn't take much persuasion for me to agree. By the time we returned home from our walk, we had everything all worked out. We gave the weather a quick check and indeed it was predicted to be nice for a couple of days and the decision was made. Lee, our friend would surely care for the cats over night so we finished up a couple of things and packed our bags and within an hour or so we were on our way. We didn't even have a set plan of where we were going to go, we just wanted to get out and enjoy the day.
> 
> Overall, our plan was to drive to Yarmouth and follow the scenic roads along the South Shore of Nova Scotia. There are so many beautiful places to see along the way. They call this Lighthouse trail because of the many lighthouses that are along this Atlantic coast and we had never taken the little side roads that ride along the shore before. It was a perfect opportunity for us to relax a bit and see some more of the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> Along the coast, there are hundreds and hundreds of small inlets filled with islands:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> (I will show several pictures here, but if you want to see more you can click on them and go to my Picasa album to see more. If you click on the picture, it will enlarge it but if you click on the title of the picture, you will go to the entire album)
> 
> We went through beautiful Shelburn and Mahone Bay and picturesque Lunenberg:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> By the time we got to Lunenberg, most of the stores and galleries were closed though. We did get to go into a few, but we think we will go back there and spend the entire day in the area, as it is filled with galleries and local artwork.
> 
> We continued on until we reached Halifax, and we stayed at our favorite place in Dartmouth for the evening. There is a nice Ramada hotel there and they are right in the heart of everything. They offer a hot breakfast buffet that is really nice and gets us started with a hot meal the next day.
> 
> The next morning, we stayed around the Dartmouth area for a couple of hours. We went to a large Kent store, which is like a Home Depot, because was the only thing open before 10am. I finally found the elusive Gorilla Glue Wood Glue and was happy to be able to pick up a bottle of that.
> 
> We stopped in our favorite wood store, East Coast Hardwood, but I am proud to say that we didn't really buy anything. You all are not going to believe this, but we walked out of there with only my partner buying a single piece of Thaya Burl for turning pens which cost a mere $15. It isn't that we didn't want to get anything else, but you have to admire our restraint. The last time we brought a load home and took inventory at Bernie's we made a promise to each other not to add to the our piles until they went down substantially. We really did stick to our promise to ourselves and walked away without even going through the warehouse, except to look at the smaller specialty pieces.
> 
> We then headed out of the city and continued along the South Shore until we came to a place called Sheet Harbor. Much of the way through this area was not as picturesque, but there were certain places that were right on the ocean that were quite pretty. We stopped at a nice pub for a late lunch around 2pm. The restaurant was charming and the food was really good. The restaurant overlooked another inlet and the scenery was peaceful and very pretty.
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> In looking at how late it was however, we knew it was time to start heading back in the direction of home. We headed north up toward Truro, as we planned to drive along the north shore of the province along the New Minus Bay. We have never been that way before, and followed the Glooscap Trail along the scenic route there. Along the way there were hundreds of farms of all kinds. Not only were there farms with fruit trees and corn, but also many animal farms such as cows and pigs and chicken and even sheep:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> It always looks so pretty to see the flowing fields of animals or crops right on the ocean. You don't really think of farming areas next to the ocean - at least I don't being from the Midwestern United States - but it is very common here and very pleasant to drive through.
> 
> We did stop at a couple of shops and studios along the way and looked at some nice local crafts. In speaking with the owners, more than one said that even though there were less people coming through the shops, they tended to buy the more expensive items and business was either the same or a bit higher than in previous years. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> We stopped in a studio where a man did wood turning, but he wasn't there. His dad showed us through his studio and shop and told us that he was away taking his son to university this weekend. We would have loved to meet him and talk to him because his work was really nice and he had hundreds and hundreds of large wood burls and rough turnings in addition to his beautiful finished pieces. We were sorry we missed him but think it will be a good excuse to go back one day (as if we needed one!)
> 
> By the time we were back on the familiar highway 101, the sun was setting. We were able to see yet another spectacular light show that I enjoy so much:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> We arrived home just after 10pm to three very happy cats.
> 
> Having your own business can be very busy and trying at times. There are times that it seems that the work never ends and you are sometimes stuck into thinking that even if it does slow down, you begin to worry that you are not doing enough to make it work. It can be a lot of pressure and certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> But one of the good things about owning your own business and being your own boss is that on rare occasions, everything is taken care of and you are able at a drop of a hat to take a few days to relax and enjoy life. This was one of those times for us. I have learned over the years that taking small breaks like this are healthy for not only your body, but also for your mind and soul.
> 
> I feel great today and ready to get to work. I have drawing that I want to do and I have many new ideas from some of the things I saw in the last couple of days too. All in all I think it was a great trip and almost a necessity to keep us happy and sane.
> 
> Now it is back to work today to catch up on emails and such and get that drawing that I wanted to get done started. I feel very refreshed and certainly up to the task of designing new things. Remembering to enjoy the beautiful things around you is a very necessary part of the creative process.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed the pictures and I wish you all a good day!


niiice descriped trip  with beautyfull pictures ….. ups that makes you beautyfull too… well you are 
no doubt about that  
with all those studios , gallery´s and small shops it almost sounds like Nova Scotia is a tourist atraction/trap 
I do know how you feel having a skooner in the ocean and a tractor on the feild in the same picture 
isn´t easy to imaging and even harder to paint …. its just two worlds that can´t give meening in the same
picture if you havn´t seen it before … and even then its impossiple …though I see it every day from
the early spring to autumn here on Ærø
glad to see you both had a wonderfull trip along the coast 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Go While the Going is Good!*
> 
> Sometimes the unexpected things in life are the best. The other day we were taking our morning walk. It was one of the first times we walked in the wood behind us in a couple of months because it has been quite muddy and rainy here. However, on Tuesday the sun was bright and warm and it was really a nice hike.
> 
> Like most days when we walk, we talk about our upcoming projects and deadlines. With all the directions that my partner and I are on, there always seems to be something due. It keeps us quite busy. But the other day, we both had reached a kind of plateau in our work and my partner made a comment on how it would be nice to take a road trip for a couple of days.
> 
> With the sun shining brightly in a cloudless sky and the warm summer breeze blowing, it didn't take much persuasion for me to agree. By the time we returned home from our walk, we had everything all worked out. We gave the weather a quick check and indeed it was predicted to be nice for a couple of days and the decision was made. Lee, our friend would surely care for the cats over night so we finished up a couple of things and packed our bags and within an hour or so we were on our way. We didn't even have a set plan of where we were going to go, we just wanted to get out and enjoy the day.
> 
> Overall, our plan was to drive to Yarmouth and follow the scenic roads along the South Shore of Nova Scotia. There are so many beautiful places to see along the way. They call this Lighthouse trail because of the many lighthouses that are along this Atlantic coast and we had never taken the little side roads that ride along the shore before. It was a perfect opportunity for us to relax a bit and see some more of the beautiful area we live in.
> 
> Along the coast, there are hundreds and hundreds of small inlets filled with islands:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> (I will show several pictures here, but if you want to see more you can click on them and go to my Picasa album to see more. If you click on the picture, it will enlarge it but if you click on the title of the picture, you will go to the entire album)
> 
> We went through beautiful Shelburn and Mahone Bay and picturesque Lunenberg:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> By the time we got to Lunenberg, most of the stores and galleries were closed though. We did get to go into a few, but we think we will go back there and spend the entire day in the area, as it is filled with galleries and local artwork.
> 
> We continued on until we reached Halifax, and we stayed at our favorite place in Dartmouth for the evening. There is a nice Ramada hotel there and they are right in the heart of everything. They offer a hot breakfast buffet that is really nice and gets us started with a hot meal the next day.
> 
> The next morning, we stayed around the Dartmouth area for a couple of hours. We went to a large Kent store, which is like a Home Depot, because was the only thing open before 10am. I finally found the elusive Gorilla Glue Wood Glue and was happy to be able to pick up a bottle of that.
> 
> We stopped in our favorite wood store, East Coast Hardwood, but I am proud to say that we didn't really buy anything. You all are not going to believe this, but we walked out of there with only my partner buying a single piece of Thaya Burl for turning pens which cost a mere $15. It isn't that we didn't want to get anything else, but you have to admire our restraint. The last time we brought a load home and took inventory at Bernie's we made a promise to each other not to add to the our piles until they went down substantially. We really did stick to our promise to ourselves and walked away without even going through the warehouse, except to look at the smaller specialty pieces.
> 
> We then headed out of the city and continued along the South Shore until we came to a place called Sheet Harbor. Much of the way through this area was not as picturesque, but there were certain places that were right on the ocean that were quite pretty. We stopped at a nice pub for a late lunch around 2pm. The restaurant was charming and the food was really good. The restaurant overlooked another inlet and the scenery was peaceful and very pretty.
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> In looking at how late it was however, we knew it was time to start heading back in the direction of home. We headed north up toward Truro, as we planned to drive along the north shore of the province along the New Minus Bay. We have never been that way before, and followed the Glooscap Trail along the scenic route there. Along the way there were hundreds of farms of all kinds. Not only were there farms with fruit trees and corn, but also many animal farms such as cows and pigs and chicken and even sheep:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> It always looks so pretty to see the flowing fields of animals or crops right on the ocean. You don't really think of farming areas next to the ocean - at least I don't being from the Midwestern United States - but it is very common here and very pleasant to drive through.
> 
> We did stop at a couple of shops and studios along the way and looked at some nice local crafts. In speaking with the owners, more than one said that even though there were less people coming through the shops, they tended to buy the more expensive items and business was either the same or a bit higher than in previous years. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> We stopped in a studio where a man did wood turning, but he wasn't there. His dad showed us through his studio and shop and told us that he was away taking his son to university this weekend. We would have loved to meet him and talk to him because his work was really nice and he had hundreds and hundreds of large wood burls and rough turnings in addition to his beautiful finished pieces. We were sorry we missed him but think it will be a good excuse to go back one day (as if we needed one!)
> 
> By the time we were back on the familiar highway 101, the sun was setting. We were able to see yet another spectacular light show that I enjoy so much:
> 
> 
> From August 23 and 24th Day Trip 2011
> 
> We arrived home just after 10pm to three very happy cats.
> 
> Having your own business can be very busy and trying at times. There are times that it seems that the work never ends and you are sometimes stuck into thinking that even if it does slow down, you begin to worry that you are not doing enough to make it work. It can be a lot of pressure and certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> But one of the good things about owning your own business and being your own boss is that on rare occasions, everything is taken care of and you are able at a drop of a hat to take a few days to relax and enjoy life. This was one of those times for us. I have learned over the years that taking small breaks like this are healthy for not only your body, but also for your mind and soul.
> 
> I feel great today and ready to get to work. I have drawing that I want to do and I have many new ideas from some of the things I saw in the last couple of days too. All in all I think it was a great trip and almost a necessity to keep us happy and sane.
> 
> Now it is back to work today to catch up on emails and such and get that drawing that I wanted to get done started. I feel very refreshed and certainly up to the task of designing new things. Remembering to enjoy the beautiful things around you is a very necessary part of the creative process.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed the pictures and I wish you all a good day!


Glad you enjoyed the pictures. We did have a great time and it was so nice to see everything and have such beautiful weather. It is a good thing to be aware of all the good things in life and I am really happy that we took the time to do so.

Dennis - it is so odd for me to see the mixture of farms and ocean. It is unusual to see such a diversity of elements. Hopefully, one day we will get up to Cape Breton. I always wanted to see it in the Autumn when the leaves are turning. I hear it is beautiful.

Always something nice to look forward to in the future . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*

After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.

I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?

I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.

I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.

While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.

There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.

It made me think though.

Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)

As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.

Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.

I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?

I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.

I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)

So I am off to draw.

I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.

You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*
> 
> After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.
> 
> I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?
> 
> I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.
> 
> I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.
> 
> While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.
> 
> There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.
> 
> It made me think though.
> 
> Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)
> 
> As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.
> 
> Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.
> 
> I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?
> 
> I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.
> 
> I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)
> 
> So I am off to draw.
> 
> I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


I can really relate with you on the email problem. I had days where it seemed all I did is respond to emails from staff, customers, professional business associates. I had to get a way from the idea of instant response. Limiting myself to "break" time response or at the completion of a large task. This greatly improved my focus and efficiency.

It's funny how at the end of a very busy day you sometimes fell like you didn't get anything done. While you may have taken care of a hundred little things, that all need to be done, you didn't finish anything on your task list. Welcome to my world.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*
> 
> After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.
> 
> I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?
> 
> I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.
> 
> I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.
> 
> While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.
> 
> There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.
> 
> It made me think though.
> 
> Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)
> 
> As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.
> 
> Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.
> 
> I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?
> 
> I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.
> 
> I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)
> 
> So I am off to draw.
> 
> I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


I find alot times I need to set time limit on the computer as it will devor your time quickly . Then when I 'm done with what I need to get done . Come back and finish were I left off.


----------



## BreakingBoardom

scrollgirl said:


> *Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*
> 
> After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.
> 
> I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?
> 
> I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.
> 
> I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.
> 
> While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.
> 
> There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.
> 
> It made me think though.
> 
> Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)
> 
> As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.
> 
> Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.
> 
> I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?
> 
> I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.
> 
> I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)
> 
> So I am off to draw.
> 
> I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


Do all the emails from your site go to the same place? Maybe have a different place for orders and general questions and even just socializing from friends. Then you could still do the orders right away and get to answering the general questions at like two different times during the day or something. Might help you from getting interrupted so often.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*
> 
> After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.
> 
> I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?
> 
> I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.
> 
> I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.
> 
> While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.
> 
> There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.
> 
> It made me think though.
> 
> Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)
> 
> As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.
> 
> Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.
> 
> I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?
> 
> I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.
> 
> I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)
> 
> So I am off to draw.
> 
> I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


Admitting you're anxious about something is the first step to overcoming the anxiety. Email can wait. I always preferred Emails at work to a phone call. The phone call yanked on my chain and interrupted what I was doing, particularly galling if that was thinking. An Email in contrast allows you room to assimilate (not a Borg thing), decide what you are going to do about it, act and reply all at your own pace.

I must admit I did wonder where you were when your blog didn't appear but the remembered that you might just be out of touch. Its called privacy, its wonderful. I tell my friends, who have to have their cell phones on all the time (even overnight! some of them), about this marvelous thing we used to have called Privacy, where no one could interrupt you, you did things at your own pace or even just read a book (substitute your own favourite, private thing here). They look at me as if I am from another planet. Then I remind them people can always leave a message (which you pick up when and where you want to. The technology is there you your use not visa versa.

ps If you wish to respond to this comment please feel free to do so in your own good time


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*
> 
> After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.
> 
> I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?
> 
> I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.
> 
> I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.
> 
> While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.
> 
> There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.
> 
> It made me think though.
> 
> Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)
> 
> As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.
> 
> Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.
> 
> I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?
> 
> I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.
> 
> I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)
> 
> So I am off to draw.
> 
> I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


;-) a little sad smile is on my face why you may ask 
how can it bee that every one I know have to learn it the hard way including myself 
with this E-mail thing, the cellphone and for that matter the notebook computer 
people who bring it with them on vacation and answering the boss and others from the work
discover they need a vacation to take away the stress from the vacation with other words 
they don´t feel that they had privat time at all on the vacation 
you just have to learn it Sheila …. restrict the time on E-mails and have it scheduled in the day 
when you do it …. that is how you survive and being more effective with out stress

have a great evening  ... here it has started with lightning and thunder + heavy rain 
just right over the house ….. always enjoying when the wether play up to dance )
not to be flooded though … LOL …..or other disastres

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Challenge of the Day - Self-Discipline*
> 
> After what seems like a very long time, it is good to be back to doing some drawing again. It hasn't been that I haven't had ideas, but more because there just seems like so many other things get in the way. I look back on my own productivity and wonder if I should be more disciplined in what I am doing. Sometimes I think that is the answer, but then there are other times when I know that the other stuff that I do is necessary also to keep things running smoothly and everyone happy. It is hard to draw clear lines sometimes.
> 
> I suppose that it is one of those things where I just need to do my best and see where it brings me. But then when writing that down and really thinking about it, it makes me wonder if that isn't the root of the problem after all. Or is there really a 'problem?' After all - how much production is 'enough' and how much is overload?
> 
> I wonder sometimes how I feel that I am not doing enough when I know I spend most of my time working in some shape or form. Besides what everyone sees up front, there are all the little personal jobs and things that I do every day that steal the hours away. I don't show everything here because many of the things I do are insignificant in themselves or a small part of a bigger process and not worth mentioning. But when I think about them honestly, they do take up time and that is where many of the hours slip away to. So I suppose they aren't insignificant at all.
> 
> I find I spend a lot of time on my mail. It does take a notable amount of my time during an average day. I don't mind that because I do like to get to know people and help them, but I sometimes feel a bit overwhelmed and there are many days that I don't finish mail until noon. And I never really finish, it seems. There is always more there to keep me busy if I wait long enough.
> 
> While we were gone those couple of days, I did not have access to a computer from the time I left on Tuesday morning until the time we returned late Wednesday evening. Part of me was anxious about that. I felt as if my lifeline to part of my world had been cut off. With all that was going on around me though, I found that I didn't think much of it most of the time. I survived and the world survived fine without me.
> 
> There was one point on Wednesday when we were checking out of the hotel and while standing at the desk, I noticed that there was a computer in the lobby for email and such for the guests to use. I will admit, I almost went to it and checked on things, but there was a man using it and although I was flirting with the idea of waiting for him to finish so I could check things out, I overcame the urge and did not. After all, this was to be a real break.
> 
> It made me think though.
> 
> Dennis had said something to me a few weeks ago when I was feeling overwhelmed about not having to answer the emails the second that they come into the inbox. It was one of those things that should be quite obvious, but for some reason wasn't (to me at least.) I believe that I have my mind trained to answer emails within three seconds of receiving them no matter what I am doing at the time. I do think this stems from those days when my business was not very successful and communication with customers were few and far between. To be honest with you, at that time I had nothing better to do then jump on the emails and answer them as soon as they arrived. Thus the probable cause of the 'limited' success (I am being generous to myself using that term.)
> 
> As I began to rebuild my business, I associated success with the number of emails and questions that I received and even though I receive far more today than I did back then, I still pride myself on returning answers to them in seconds, not hours or even minutes. I know that can be good from a customer's point of view, but as I continue to grow my business it is getting harder and harder to keep up. Something has got to give.
> 
> Is there a 'grey area' that I can find in this situation that will work? I hope so. I am open to suggestions from my other friends who have their own businesses and have come across this situation. I need to think it through and come up with something that will work for everyone.
> 
> I very much enjoy talking to people and helping them too. Many of my customers also become my friends as we talk and communicate on a regular basis. I don't want to lose those friendships, but I also realize that there are only so many hours in a day and if I continue to grow at the rate that I want to, it will be impossible for me to keep up with correspondence in this manner. I think I have to think a bit more and separate the social aspect of my communications from my professional aspects. After all, if I worked in an office, I would certainly have to limit how much social visiting I would do. How else would I be productive?
> 
> I feel as if I am rambling on a bit here today and I do apologize for that. It has just occurred to me how much of some of my days are spent on this and not working on my designs. I don't like the anxious feeling that I have when I want to get these projects on paper and make them a reality and sometimes it seems that I just can't manage the time to do so. I am just looking at what needs to be adjusted in order for me to feel a bit more productive.
> 
> I think I am going to try some new approaches to things in the next couple of days and see how it goes. I am at the point where I have a lot of drawing ahead of me and I want to accomplish it before I lose the inspiration. I am going to try not to allow myself get side tracked so easily and stay focused on the task at hand. Maybe a designated time for correspondence and so forth would work better than randomly weaving it into my daily routine. I will still fill orders immediately, but the general questions and things that need my attention would probably do OK if I waited a couple of hours and did them all at once. When I was gone for two days, no one perished and no one was even upset that it took a bit longer for me to answer. The world still turned. Perhaps I do this to myself. (Ya think?)
> 
> So I am off to draw.
> 
> I am working on a set of ornaments that are so far coming out very nicely. I don't know if I will be able to finish drawing them up today, but we will see how far I can get if I truly focus and stay on task. I have a long list of things that I want to work on and have ready for this year, and the only way I am going to be able to get them done is to be a bit more disciplined. I have to start somewhere.
> 
> You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to say 'no' to other things. And the way to do that is by having a bigger 'yes' burning inside. The enemy of the 'best' is often the 'good.' ~Stephen Covey


Thank you all for your thoughts and input.

Dan - That is exactly how I feel sometimes. I do think the idea of giving responses a couple of times a day will make the day much more productive for me. It is hard not to act on that impulse to answer right away, but for most things it really isn't necessary for me to do so.

Dave - It is hard for me to set limits, because I am here much of the day as my job. But limiting time on email and certain sites is what I have to do to be productive.

Matt - I do have them all go to one place, along with the notifications. Although I have been applying more labels (I have Gmail which allows you to not only label, but to color code incoming messages.) This does help because I can glance at the messages and know right away what category they fall in and decide whether they need my immediate attention or not. I think in the long run when I discipline myself to filter these things I will do better in the long run.

Martyn - Sometimes even though we know we are anxious, we don't know why we are. Lately I have been wondering why I was so tired at night and seemingly accomplished little during the day. The anxiety came from not meeting my own standard of output over and over again. I really do like my friends here and my customers. I don't like to put them off or tell them that I don't want to talk, but I was losing touch with my own agenda and putting it on the back burner. I really like the quote I used this morning. It summed things up very well for me. I felt good the other day when I walked away from checking the email. All it would have done was bring work into the picture on a day that I wanted to get away. I figured out that once in a while, I deserve that. And I really and truly need it. In the long run it did me more good to let it go for a day. I don't own a cell phone and hope I never do. News will find me soon enough. When I had my car accident, a passing motorist stopped and was good enough to call for help. I find little need for one for myself. I also find it extremely rude and irritating when you are with someone who is text messaging every two minutes. It is just wrong.

Dennis - I hope you stay dry. We had lots of thunder and lightning last night here and I also like the sound of a good thunderstorm. After I unplugged everything important, I really enjoyed the sound of it. It is quite relaxing to me. Thanks again for your thoughts last week too. They really got me thinking.

As you all can see, I waited until after dinner to respond to the messages. I did get a lot of drawing done today and feel good about it. I hope everyone keeps talking with me, and I am glad you all understand if I don't get back in a split second. I know as my friends you understand that I do my best and that is good enough for you. Thank you for that. You guys are the best! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Good Progress*

I must start by saying that yesterday was a very productive day. I actually made a great deal of progress in my drawings and I am happy with the results so far. As usual, I am not as far as I anticipated, but I think that I will deal with only thing at a time for now. The important thing is that the designs look nice and that people are able to cut them.

I am working on a set of songbird ornaments that are really quite cool. I suppose that they could be used for Christmas, but they could also be used any time of the year for ornaments, in a wreath or hung in a window. For years I have had a skinny, tall (artificial) fir tree that I keep in the corner of my living room. It is about a foot and a half wide at the bottom and about six feet tall and I use it for much of the photography for my ornaments that I am making throughout the year.

Many times when someone comes in they ask why I have a Christmas tree up in June (or July or whatever the month is) and I correct them and tell them that it is an 'All Season' tree. I usually keep white lights on it most of the year and then for the Christmas holiday I change it to multi-colored lights for something a little different. It only requires one strand and the soft light from it make a wonderful night light in the evenings and early morning. It may seem silly, but I like it.

When my daughter was young, we made different things to hang on it for each season. We did hearts for Valentine's Day, Shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day, Bird houses for summer, etc. It was a fun way to celebrate the different seasons and also kept her busy a while doing some crafts. Although she didn't really follow up with doing crafts, she surprised me with some drawings a couple of years back that were quite impressive.

In any case, the birds will be something that is new and that I haven't seen patterns for before and I hope that others will enjoy them. I am still thinking about how I will be hanging them, as they are a little delicate and I don't want them to be subject to breaking. I can think about that as I am drawing though and hopefully by the time I finish I will figure out the best way. I plan on doing sixteen different ones, and I still need to decide whether I will package them in one or two sets. Again, we will see.

I behaved pretty well yesterday in regards to emails and such. Although I read most of them right away, I saved the time to respond until later on when I took a break from drawing. Being aware of things made me realize how many times I stopped what I was doing during the day and I do think that it was a big part of why I wouldn't be able to get much done. Hopefully, this will help alleviate that problem and I will be able to be productive and still stay on top of things. Everyone seemed to understand.

Someone asked me if I heard about the car and I wanted to update on that issue. The manager was supposed to meet with his boss on Thursday and a decision would be made as to what they were going to do about it (if anything.) I phoned him yesterday and I felt that he was giving me the runaround. Although he was pleasant, he said that he thought his boss would be in the meeting but he was out until Monday. He did however say that he forwarded all the information to him and that I would hear from him next week. To me it sounded like he was passing the buck and I don't really have high hopes of getting anything from them at all to compensate me for their mistakes. They probably figure that I am far enough away that I wouldn't be a return customer anyway, so there is no motivation on their side to do anything for me. If they do, I will be quite surprised. Well see . . .

On one other issue, I wanted to mention something to you all that I feel is quite important. The other day, I did some work for a customer. It was a drawing job and we did all of our communication through email. The job worked out fine and he was happy with the drawings that I did and very nice and easy to work with. When the job was completed, I sent him an invoice for the work, as he was going to pay via Paypal or send me a cheque, I didn't know which.

Soon after I sent him the invoice, I received a return email from him which included a note that he couldn't really figure out how to do things on Paypal and he had written me his _credit card number and expiration date_. I was horrified.

I immediately emailed him and asked for his phone number, and when he sent it I called him and gave him a lecture on sending that kind of information through an email. I tried to be as respectful as I could, but I had to make him aware at how dangerous for him it was to do so. It isn't often that I pick up the phone and scold someone - especially a customer, but I can't stress enough how important this point is.

You should never, never, NEVER send your credit card in an email. Ever. I think that people are used to typing in their personal information on secure sites and they don't realize that there are different criteria when they are on other sites. Legitimate sites that request personal are encrypted and coded differently than mail sites and regular sites. You have to be careful so that your card numbers and such aren't hijacked and stolen. If you are on a secure site, you will usually see 'https' in front of the address (the added 's' is indication that it is secure) You should also see a little padlock icon on the bottom right bar or somewhere, which also indicates it is secure. Look for these if you are uncertain about a site you are visiting.

I felt kind of bad calling a customer to lecture him, but then again, I didn't. I told him to immediately delete the email he sent me from his 'sent box' on his email program and if it were me, I would call the card company and request a new number. I do most of my financial stuff online, and although I realize that many people don't trust doing things that way, it is more and more becoming the way of the world. We just need to educate ourselves as to which precautions we need to take to make sure our financial information is safe. As with anything, there are good practices and poor practices. Ultimately we are all responsible for our own well being and we need to be aware of them and conduct ourselves accordingly.

I hope you all take these warnings seriously.

So it will be back to the drawing board today. I expect to make good headway today, although realistically I don't know if I will finish. It depends if I do 12 or 16 different birds. But they all have a decent amount of detail in them and I don't know if I can accomplish the rest of them in one day. But that is OK. I would rather have them nice than finish them quickly. So far I am very pleased.

I hope you all have a great Saturday. In watching the approaching hurricane, I don't believe we will be affected by it very much here in Nova Scotia besides some rain. But you never know so we are ready. To all my friends on the Eastern coast, I wish you a safe weekend. Take the necessary care you need to so you can remain that way.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Good Progress*
> 
> I must start by saying that yesterday was a very productive day. I actually made a great deal of progress in my drawings and I am happy with the results so far. As usual, I am not as far as I anticipated, but I think that I will deal with only thing at a time for now. The important thing is that the designs look nice and that people are able to cut them.
> 
> I am working on a set of songbird ornaments that are really quite cool. I suppose that they could be used for Christmas, but they could also be used any time of the year for ornaments, in a wreath or hung in a window. For years I have had a skinny, tall (artificial) fir tree that I keep in the corner of my living room. It is about a foot and a half wide at the bottom and about six feet tall and I use it for much of the photography for my ornaments that I am making throughout the year.
> 
> Many times when someone comes in they ask why I have a Christmas tree up in June (or July or whatever the month is) and I correct them and tell them that it is an 'All Season' tree. I usually keep white lights on it most of the year and then for the Christmas holiday I change it to multi-colored lights for something a little different. It only requires one strand and the soft light from it make a wonderful night light in the evenings and early morning. It may seem silly, but I like it.
> 
> When my daughter was young, we made different things to hang on it for each season. We did hearts for Valentine's Day, Shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day, Bird houses for summer, etc. It was a fun way to celebrate the different seasons and also kept her busy a while doing some crafts. Although she didn't really follow up with doing crafts, she surprised me with some drawings a couple of years back that were quite impressive.
> 
> In any case, the birds will be something that is new and that I haven't seen patterns for before and I hope that others will enjoy them. I am still thinking about how I will be hanging them, as they are a little delicate and I don't want them to be subject to breaking. I can think about that as I am drawing though and hopefully by the time I finish I will figure out the best way. I plan on doing sixteen different ones, and I still need to decide whether I will package them in one or two sets. Again, we will see.
> 
> I behaved pretty well yesterday in regards to emails and such. Although I read most of them right away, I saved the time to respond until later on when I took a break from drawing. Being aware of things made me realize how many times I stopped what I was doing during the day and I do think that it was a big part of why I wouldn't be able to get much done. Hopefully, this will help alleviate that problem and I will be able to be productive and still stay on top of things. Everyone seemed to understand.
> 
> Someone asked me if I heard about the car and I wanted to update on that issue. The manager was supposed to meet with his boss on Thursday and a decision would be made as to what they were going to do about it (if anything.) I phoned him yesterday and I felt that he was giving me the runaround. Although he was pleasant, he said that he thought his boss would be in the meeting but he was out until Monday. He did however say that he forwarded all the information to him and that I would hear from him next week. To me it sounded like he was passing the buck and I don't really have high hopes of getting anything from them at all to compensate me for their mistakes. They probably figure that I am far enough away that I wouldn't be a return customer anyway, so there is no motivation on their side to do anything for me. If they do, I will be quite surprised. Well see . . .
> 
> On one other issue, I wanted to mention something to you all that I feel is quite important. The other day, I did some work for a customer. It was a drawing job and we did all of our communication through email. The job worked out fine and he was happy with the drawings that I did and very nice and easy to work with. When the job was completed, I sent him an invoice for the work, as he was going to pay via Paypal or send me a cheque, I didn't know which.
> 
> Soon after I sent him the invoice, I received a return email from him which included a note that he couldn't really figure out how to do things on Paypal and he had written me his _credit card number and expiration date_. I was horrified.
> 
> I immediately emailed him and asked for his phone number, and when he sent it I called him and gave him a lecture on sending that kind of information through an email. I tried to be as respectful as I could, but I had to make him aware at how dangerous for him it was to do so. It isn't often that I pick up the phone and scold someone - especially a customer, but I can't stress enough how important this point is.
> 
> You should never, never, NEVER send your credit card in an email. Ever. I think that people are used to typing in their personal information on secure sites and they don't realize that there are different criteria when they are on other sites. Legitimate sites that request personal are encrypted and coded differently than mail sites and regular sites. You have to be careful so that your card numbers and such aren't hijacked and stolen. If you are on a secure site, you will usually see 'https' in front of the address (the added 's' is indication that it is secure) You should also see a little padlock icon on the bottom right bar or somewhere, which also indicates it is secure. Look for these if you are uncertain about a site you are visiting.
> 
> I felt kind of bad calling a customer to lecture him, but then again, I didn't. I told him to immediately delete the email he sent me from his 'sent box' on his email program and if it were me, I would call the card company and request a new number. I do most of my financial stuff online, and although I realize that many people don't trust doing things that way, it is more and more becoming the way of the world. We just need to educate ourselves as to which precautions we need to take to make sure our financial information is safe. As with anything, there are good practices and poor practices. Ultimately we are all responsible for our own well being and we need to be aware of them and conduct ourselves accordingly.
> 
> I hope you all take these warnings seriously.
> 
> So it will be back to the drawing board today. I expect to make good headway today, although realistically I don't know if I will finish. It depends if I do 12 or 16 different birds. But they all have a decent amount of detail in them and I don't know if I can accomplish the rest of them in one day. But that is OK. I would rather have them nice than finish them quickly. So far I am very pleased.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. In watching the approaching hurricane, I don't believe we will be affected by it very much here in Nova Scotia besides some rain. But you never know so we are ready. To all my friends on the Eastern coast, I wish you a safe weekend. Take the necessary care you need to so you can remain that way.
> 
> Have a good day.


be as silly as you want Sheila  hang the tree upsite down if it makes you happy 

you were right to do so to the custommer … hope he will reconise how lucky he maybee is

I hope you are prepared for the day and is ready to deal with the hurricane running up the coast
and hitting you in the next coupple of hours ….......I don´t know how much they have lowered the risk
but they say there is alot of water in it .. hope the rest of NovaScotia is ready too

try to have a great day …. with that wetherforecast

take care
Dennis


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Good Progress*
> 
> I must start by saying that yesterday was a very productive day. I actually made a great deal of progress in my drawings and I am happy with the results so far. As usual, I am not as far as I anticipated, but I think that I will deal with only thing at a time for now. The important thing is that the designs look nice and that people are able to cut them.
> 
> I am working on a set of songbird ornaments that are really quite cool. I suppose that they could be used for Christmas, but they could also be used any time of the year for ornaments, in a wreath or hung in a window. For years I have had a skinny, tall (artificial) fir tree that I keep in the corner of my living room. It is about a foot and a half wide at the bottom and about six feet tall and I use it for much of the photography for my ornaments that I am making throughout the year.
> 
> Many times when someone comes in they ask why I have a Christmas tree up in June (or July or whatever the month is) and I correct them and tell them that it is an 'All Season' tree. I usually keep white lights on it most of the year and then for the Christmas holiday I change it to multi-colored lights for something a little different. It only requires one strand and the soft light from it make a wonderful night light in the evenings and early morning. It may seem silly, but I like it.
> 
> When my daughter was young, we made different things to hang on it for each season. We did hearts for Valentine's Day, Shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day, Bird houses for summer, etc. It was a fun way to celebrate the different seasons and also kept her busy a while doing some crafts. Although she didn't really follow up with doing crafts, she surprised me with some drawings a couple of years back that were quite impressive.
> 
> In any case, the birds will be something that is new and that I haven't seen patterns for before and I hope that others will enjoy them. I am still thinking about how I will be hanging them, as they are a little delicate and I don't want them to be subject to breaking. I can think about that as I am drawing though and hopefully by the time I finish I will figure out the best way. I plan on doing sixteen different ones, and I still need to decide whether I will package them in one or two sets. Again, we will see.
> 
> I behaved pretty well yesterday in regards to emails and such. Although I read most of them right away, I saved the time to respond until later on when I took a break from drawing. Being aware of things made me realize how many times I stopped what I was doing during the day and I do think that it was a big part of why I wouldn't be able to get much done. Hopefully, this will help alleviate that problem and I will be able to be productive and still stay on top of things. Everyone seemed to understand.
> 
> Someone asked me if I heard about the car and I wanted to update on that issue. The manager was supposed to meet with his boss on Thursday and a decision would be made as to what they were going to do about it (if anything.) I phoned him yesterday and I felt that he was giving me the runaround. Although he was pleasant, he said that he thought his boss would be in the meeting but he was out until Monday. He did however say that he forwarded all the information to him and that I would hear from him next week. To me it sounded like he was passing the buck and I don't really have high hopes of getting anything from them at all to compensate me for their mistakes. They probably figure that I am far enough away that I wouldn't be a return customer anyway, so there is no motivation on their side to do anything for me. If they do, I will be quite surprised. Well see . . .
> 
> On one other issue, I wanted to mention something to you all that I feel is quite important. The other day, I did some work for a customer. It was a drawing job and we did all of our communication through email. The job worked out fine and he was happy with the drawings that I did and very nice and easy to work with. When the job was completed, I sent him an invoice for the work, as he was going to pay via Paypal or send me a cheque, I didn't know which.
> 
> Soon after I sent him the invoice, I received a return email from him which included a note that he couldn't really figure out how to do things on Paypal and he had written me his _credit card number and expiration date_. I was horrified.
> 
> I immediately emailed him and asked for his phone number, and when he sent it I called him and gave him a lecture on sending that kind of information through an email. I tried to be as respectful as I could, but I had to make him aware at how dangerous for him it was to do so. It isn't often that I pick up the phone and scold someone - especially a customer, but I can't stress enough how important this point is.
> 
> You should never, never, NEVER send your credit card in an email. Ever. I think that people are used to typing in their personal information on secure sites and they don't realize that there are different criteria when they are on other sites. Legitimate sites that request personal are encrypted and coded differently than mail sites and regular sites. You have to be careful so that your card numbers and such aren't hijacked and stolen. If you are on a secure site, you will usually see 'https' in front of the address (the added 's' is indication that it is secure) You should also see a little padlock icon on the bottom right bar or somewhere, which also indicates it is secure. Look for these if you are uncertain about a site you are visiting.
> 
> I felt kind of bad calling a customer to lecture him, but then again, I didn't. I told him to immediately delete the email he sent me from his 'sent box' on his email program and if it were me, I would call the card company and request a new number. I do most of my financial stuff online, and although I realize that many people don't trust doing things that way, it is more and more becoming the way of the world. We just need to educate ourselves as to which precautions we need to take to make sure our financial information is safe. As with anything, there are good practices and poor practices. Ultimately we are all responsible for our own well being and we need to be aware of them and conduct ourselves accordingly.
> 
> I hope you all take these warnings seriously.
> 
> So it will be back to the drawing board today. I expect to make good headway today, although realistically I don't know if I will finish. It depends if I do 12 or 16 different birds. But they all have a decent amount of detail in them and I don't know if I can accomplish the rest of them in one day. But that is OK. I would rather have them nice than finish them quickly. So far I am very pleased.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. In watching the approaching hurricane, I don't believe we will be affected by it very much here in Nova Scotia besides some rain. But you never know so we are ready. To all my friends on the Eastern coast, I wish you a safe weekend. Take the necessary care you need to so you can remain that way.
> 
> Have a good day.


I had to laugh when I read the part about your tree. I had suggested the same thing to my wife several times over the years. I've always enjoyed having our tree up. Even though it's artificial it makes our living room feel more alive, to me anyway. I think we should leave it up at least until the snow is gone in the spring, but she has her tradition of putting the tree up on November 25th and taking it down on January 1st.

She's isn't going to budge on it. She used to be a teacher, and still works the school calendar, and those two days are her first and last vacation days of the season, it does makes sense. She tells me when I start helping I can have an opinion. I can't argue with that. 

I agree your customer should call his card company. People don't realize how email really works. Don't put anything in an email that you would regret sharing with the world. Faxing an order with credit card info is still the best method, if you can't pay on a secure site or with PayPal. I've known a number of people who only give their credit card info over the phone to the person taking the order. I'm a "big" fan of PayPal and use it when ever I can. ~ Dan


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to Cutting!*

I am going to make this a bit short today, because I am on a roll. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some pictures to post here.

It feels great to be back in the production mode again. Even though it always seems like I am doing something, there is a nice difference to see actual results at the end of the day. We all know that there are different types of work and even though the unseen work is necessary, every once in a while it is good to see some actual results of a busy day.

I spent much of the day drawing yesterday. I actually finished drawing eight ornaments which I am going to package as a set to sell. They are a little bit more detailed than what I normally do, but each one is like a mini project in itself. I can see these even being enlarged and used as stand alone projects without looking bland or plain as most ornaments would.

It is still a little too early to begin cutting here, but I have all the preparation and set up work to do anyway. That along with the morning dishes and other household chores will bring me to a more respectable hour and I can get going.

(Can you tell I am a little excited?)

Those of you who follow along know how much I love cutting days. Today is no exception. I always look forward to seeing what I worked on come to life in wood. It nearly always looks better on wood than on paper, and even on paper, these don't look that bad. So yes, I am excited.

It is overcast and breezy outside. Quite dark actually for the time of morning. I am anticipating the arrival of Hurricane Irene sometime later on this evening. From all I have seen though, it seems that the storm is projected to move inland toward Quebec and we will only feel the skirting of the winds and rain. My place here is up quite high so I am not worried about flooding. Even though I am only about 100 meters or so from the river, the bank is probably at least 10-15 meters from the water below. It would really have to rise high before flooding would occur here. There is a good chance of power outages though and I should be ready for that. If all else fails, I can always find something around here to paint. I don't need power for that.

As I am writing this now, the storm is just approaching New York City. I wish all my New England friends a safe and uneventful day. Though it is certain that they will feel the impact of the storm in some capacity, hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted and everyone will be prepared and get through it unscathed. My thoughts are with them.

That said, I will carry on and get these things cut. If I have time I will begin drawing the second set later on today. I want to keep the momentum going.

Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope you all get some time to enjoy doing the things you want to do. Above all, stay safe.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Cutting!*
> 
> I am going to make this a bit short today, because I am on a roll. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some pictures to post here.
> 
> It feels great to be back in the production mode again. Even though it always seems like I am doing something, there is a nice difference to see actual results at the end of the day. We all know that there are different types of work and even though the unseen work is necessary, every once in a while it is good to see some actual results of a busy day.
> 
> I spent much of the day drawing yesterday. I actually finished drawing eight ornaments which I am going to package as a set to sell. They are a little bit more detailed than what I normally do, but each one is like a mini project in itself. I can see these even being enlarged and used as stand alone projects without looking bland or plain as most ornaments would.
> 
> It is still a little too early to begin cutting here, but I have all the preparation and set up work to do anyway. That along with the morning dishes and other household chores will bring me to a more respectable hour and I can get going.
> 
> (Can you tell I am a little excited?)
> 
> Those of you who follow along know how much I love cutting days. Today is no exception. I always look forward to seeing what I worked on come to life in wood. It nearly always looks better on wood than on paper, and even on paper, these don't look that bad. So yes, I am excited.
> 
> It is overcast and breezy outside. Quite dark actually for the time of morning. I am anticipating the arrival of Hurricane Irene sometime later on this evening. From all I have seen though, it seems that the storm is projected to move inland toward Quebec and we will only feel the skirting of the winds and rain. My place here is up quite high so I am not worried about flooding. Even though I am only about 100 meters or so from the river, the bank is probably at least 10-15 meters from the water below. It would really have to rise high before flooding would occur here. There is a good chance of power outages though and I should be ready for that. If all else fails, I can always find something around here to paint. I don't need power for that.
> 
> As I am writing this now, the storm is just approaching New York City. I wish all my New England friends a safe and uneventful day. Though it is certain that they will feel the impact of the storm in some capacity, hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted and everyone will be prepared and get through it unscathed. My thoughts are with them.
> 
> That said, I will carry on and get these things cut. If I have time I will begin drawing the second set later on today. I want to keep the momentum going.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope you all get some time to enjoy doing the things you want to do. Above all, stay safe.


sounds like you are enjoying your time more
since you have divided it better

about the dishes

i would love to send you a picture of mine
so you can send them back clean

but i haven't been able to load a picture 
for two days thru the IMG button
on my comments

been trying to do a shop progress blog
but without pictures
'it didn't happen'

maybe there is another reason why i feel like a zombie
and worn out


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Cutting!*
> 
> I am going to make this a bit short today, because I am on a roll. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some pictures to post here.
> 
> It feels great to be back in the production mode again. Even though it always seems like I am doing something, there is a nice difference to see actual results at the end of the day. We all know that there are different types of work and even though the unseen work is necessary, every once in a while it is good to see some actual results of a busy day.
> 
> I spent much of the day drawing yesterday. I actually finished drawing eight ornaments which I am going to package as a set to sell. They are a little bit more detailed than what I normally do, but each one is like a mini project in itself. I can see these even being enlarged and used as stand alone projects without looking bland or plain as most ornaments would.
> 
> It is still a little too early to begin cutting here, but I have all the preparation and set up work to do anyway. That along with the morning dishes and other household chores will bring me to a more respectable hour and I can get going.
> 
> (Can you tell I am a little excited?)
> 
> Those of you who follow along know how much I love cutting days. Today is no exception. I always look forward to seeing what I worked on come to life in wood. It nearly always looks better on wood than on paper, and even on paper, these don't look that bad. So yes, I am excited.
> 
> It is overcast and breezy outside. Quite dark actually for the time of morning. I am anticipating the arrival of Hurricane Irene sometime later on this evening. From all I have seen though, it seems that the storm is projected to move inland toward Quebec and we will only feel the skirting of the winds and rain. My place here is up quite high so I am not worried about flooding. Even though I am only about 100 meters or so from the river, the bank is probably at least 10-15 meters from the water below. It would really have to rise high before flooding would occur here. There is a good chance of power outages though and I should be ready for that. If all else fails, I can always find something around here to paint. I don't need power for that.
> 
> As I am writing this now, the storm is just approaching New York City. I wish all my New England friends a safe and uneventful day. Though it is certain that they will feel the impact of the storm in some capacity, hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted and everyone will be prepared and get through it unscathed. My thoughts are with them.
> 
> That said, I will carry on and get these things cut. If I have time I will begin drawing the second set later on today. I want to keep the momentum going.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope you all get some time to enjoy doing the things you want to do. Above all, stay safe.


you cuold always consider emergencypower on gasoline 
but on the other hand what does it help if the internet isn´t working 
and sitting by the candlelight with hot chocolate and tinkering with little handwork
isn´t the worst to do
why is it that such a little storm like Irene can catch the America in the beds 
I just wonder after all its only raise the water with 2-3 yards over dayly waters 
thats under the normal every winther on the west coast of Denmark 
well anyway we cross our fingers for you 

you know the other day when I did say the thunder and lightning was over the house 
in 12 hourse there was counted 44000 lightnings in Denmark 
nearly thought we was near at frontline in wwII … scary but beautyfull 

take care and have the candles ready
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Cutting!*
> 
> I am going to make this a bit short today, because I am on a roll. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some pictures to post here.
> 
> It feels great to be back in the production mode again. Even though it always seems like I am doing something, there is a nice difference to see actual results at the end of the day. We all know that there are different types of work and even though the unseen work is necessary, every once in a while it is good to see some actual results of a busy day.
> 
> I spent much of the day drawing yesterday. I actually finished drawing eight ornaments which I am going to package as a set to sell. They are a little bit more detailed than what I normally do, but each one is like a mini project in itself. I can see these even being enlarged and used as stand alone projects without looking bland or plain as most ornaments would.
> 
> It is still a little too early to begin cutting here, but I have all the preparation and set up work to do anyway. That along with the morning dishes and other household chores will bring me to a more respectable hour and I can get going.
> 
> (Can you tell I am a little excited?)
> 
> Those of you who follow along know how much I love cutting days. Today is no exception. I always look forward to seeing what I worked on come to life in wood. It nearly always looks better on wood than on paper, and even on paper, these don't look that bad. So yes, I am excited.
> 
> It is overcast and breezy outside. Quite dark actually for the time of morning. I am anticipating the arrival of Hurricane Irene sometime later on this evening. From all I have seen though, it seems that the storm is projected to move inland toward Quebec and we will only feel the skirting of the winds and rain. My place here is up quite high so I am not worried about flooding. Even though I am only about 100 meters or so from the river, the bank is probably at least 10-15 meters from the water below. It would really have to rise high before flooding would occur here. There is a good chance of power outages though and I should be ready for that. If all else fails, I can always find something around here to paint. I don't need power for that.
> 
> As I am writing this now, the storm is just approaching New York City. I wish all my New England friends a safe and uneventful day. Though it is certain that they will feel the impact of the storm in some capacity, hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted and everyone will be prepared and get through it unscathed. My thoughts are with them.
> 
> That said, I will carry on and get these things cut. If I have time I will begin drawing the second set later on today. I want to keep the momentum going.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope you all get some time to enjoy doing the things you want to do. Above all, stay safe.


I was thinkiong about you when iIsaw the projected storm track last night on TV. Glad to hear you are on high ground. We are too;-)) I always have to wonder why people who are routinely in harms way do not move to a safer spot? Hope you weather well!! (pun intended, as always!!)


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Cutting!*
> 
> I am going to make this a bit short today, because I am on a roll. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some pictures to post here.
> 
> It feels great to be back in the production mode again. Even though it always seems like I am doing something, there is a nice difference to see actual results at the end of the day. We all know that there are different types of work and even though the unseen work is necessary, every once in a while it is good to see some actual results of a busy day.
> 
> I spent much of the day drawing yesterday. I actually finished drawing eight ornaments which I am going to package as a set to sell. They are a little bit more detailed than what I normally do, but each one is like a mini project in itself. I can see these even being enlarged and used as stand alone projects without looking bland or plain as most ornaments would.
> 
> It is still a little too early to begin cutting here, but I have all the preparation and set up work to do anyway. That along with the morning dishes and other household chores will bring me to a more respectable hour and I can get going.
> 
> (Can you tell I am a little excited?)
> 
> Those of you who follow along know how much I love cutting days. Today is no exception. I always look forward to seeing what I worked on come to life in wood. It nearly always looks better on wood than on paper, and even on paper, these don't look that bad. So yes, I am excited.
> 
> It is overcast and breezy outside. Quite dark actually for the time of morning. I am anticipating the arrival of Hurricane Irene sometime later on this evening. From all I have seen though, it seems that the storm is projected to move inland toward Quebec and we will only feel the skirting of the winds and rain. My place here is up quite high so I am not worried about flooding. Even though I am only about 100 meters or so from the river, the bank is probably at least 10-15 meters from the water below. It would really have to rise high before flooding would occur here. There is a good chance of power outages though and I should be ready for that. If all else fails, I can always find something around here to paint. I don't need power for that.
> 
> As I am writing this now, the storm is just approaching New York City. I wish all my New England friends a safe and uneventful day. Though it is certain that they will feel the impact of the storm in some capacity, hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted and everyone will be prepared and get through it unscathed. My thoughts are with them.
> 
> That said, I will carry on and get these things cut. If I have time I will begin drawing the second set later on today. I want to keep the momentum going.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope you all get some time to enjoy doing the things you want to do. Above all, stay safe.


As always, it is so up lifting to read about your progress. Go with the roll, Sheila. Have a great day, weekend, but be sure to have some fun! LittlePaw


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Cutting!*
> 
> I am going to make this a bit short today, because I am on a roll. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some pictures to post here.
> 
> It feels great to be back in the production mode again. Even though it always seems like I am doing something, there is a nice difference to see actual results at the end of the day. We all know that there are different types of work and even though the unseen work is necessary, every once in a while it is good to see some actual results of a busy day.
> 
> I spent much of the day drawing yesterday. I actually finished drawing eight ornaments which I am going to package as a set to sell. They are a little bit more detailed than what I normally do, but each one is like a mini project in itself. I can see these even being enlarged and used as stand alone projects without looking bland or plain as most ornaments would.
> 
> It is still a little too early to begin cutting here, but I have all the preparation and set up work to do anyway. That along with the morning dishes and other household chores will bring me to a more respectable hour and I can get going.
> 
> (Can you tell I am a little excited?)
> 
> Those of you who follow along know how much I love cutting days. Today is no exception. I always look forward to seeing what I worked on come to life in wood. It nearly always looks better on wood than on paper, and even on paper, these don't look that bad. So yes, I am excited.
> 
> It is overcast and breezy outside. Quite dark actually for the time of morning. I am anticipating the arrival of Hurricane Irene sometime later on this evening. From all I have seen though, it seems that the storm is projected to move inland toward Quebec and we will only feel the skirting of the winds and rain. My place here is up quite high so I am not worried about flooding. Even though I am only about 100 meters or so from the river, the bank is probably at least 10-15 meters from the water below. It would really have to rise high before flooding would occur here. There is a good chance of power outages though and I should be ready for that. If all else fails, I can always find something around here to paint. I don't need power for that.
> 
> As I am writing this now, the storm is just approaching New York City. I wish all my New England friends a safe and uneventful day. Though it is certain that they will feel the impact of the storm in some capacity, hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted and everyone will be prepared and get through it unscathed. My thoughts are with them.
> 
> That said, I will carry on and get these things cut. If I have time I will begin drawing the second set later on today. I want to keep the momentum going.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope you all get some time to enjoy doing the things you want to do. Above all, stay safe.


Thanks for the comments, guys. I am sorry I didn't answer yesterday. I kind of shut down the computer in the evening just to be safe and I am still getting used to this 'answering emails in batches' thingy. 

The storm missed us and headed inland more toward Quebec. Besides a bit of rain and some nasty humidity with warm temperatures, we did OK. Last night was quite windy and it was hard to have the windows open without feeling the strong gusts. We only left them open a little. Today is a clear and bright blue sky but it is very breezy and gusty still. Much cooler though so I will take it!

On to working today. I appreciate your concern and I hope all my other friends in the Eastern United States fared well.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Really Like When That Happens*

After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.

Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.

I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.

The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.

When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.

While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.

The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.

Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.

Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.

All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.

Below is a picture of the bluebird:










What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.

I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.

All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.

So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)

I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I am glad you are going to cover viening in your class, I am not very good at that part.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


purdy-birdy… and jam on to the '70s


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Yes, Katie - I think it is one of the most difficult parts of scrolling. I am still trying to organize in my mind the best way to show how to do things. I know I said that I am trying to do the class so that if one doesn't have the ability to see the videos they will still be able to learn, but that is going to be kind of tough when it comes to veining. Drawing the diagrams that I have up there is one way, but I don't know if it will adequately get the point across. I will probably just try one step at a time and see how it goes.

And Roger - It was a great jam session! No wonder I cut so well! LOL I really enjoy listening to music when I work. I just never get tired of it. It is funny though to think that most of the stuff I listened to is over 30 years old! YIKES! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


don´t worry about how old the music is Sheila its still hot with the youngs today 
even music from the fifthy´s they know and sing to ….. happy music stay young 
they prefer music from before the tecno and hayvy metall age 

nice bird 

have great day yourself 
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


If I have not seen you nails, I would think it is big. The proportion of the bird to the leaves and flowers is perfect. Just saw cut lines enhance the details of the project. Really good.
Have a great Monday too.. I just finished my Monday with another Narra box… this time with a tray and divisions…. A 3×6x12 Narra box. I will post it tomorrow. Monday and Tuesday are holidays here, 
God bless,


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


That's a great Blue Jay, beautiful work! It does look extremely fragile. How thick this is that piece of maple?


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Shelia , great job on the bird ! looking at the bird if you were to put a hang from the head part . I'm thinking it would not be balanced out . 
Bluebird are you refering to the blue jay or is this different .

Yes there is alot to do veining , from drill placement to actually cutting , then when you get into really detail patterns there is even more . looking forward to seeing the lesson


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Yes, it is little. That is why I held it for the picture (for reference). I wanted the ornaments to be no bigger than 3.5" wide. They are approximately 1/8" thick and made from solid maple. The wreaths around them would be probably about 4" (I haven't drawn then yet!)

It is a bluebird. A jay will come later. And David - yes, there would be a balancing problem if you were to hang them directly by the heads. But if you use them as overlays and other applications, you won't really have to worry about that. I like making patterns that are flexible and can be used in many ways. These will even look nice if you enlarge them a bit.

Thanks for all the nice feedback. I was happy that they worked as well as they did. It was one of those that I wasn't sure when I looked at it on paper. It certainly isn't a beginner project though, although it is a great learning one I think. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth.  It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I must say that is a great looking bird!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Nice Birdie!

A Cardinal is a cool looking bird too… I think…

Do you resaw your solid wood sheets & clean'em up?


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I've heard of veining but didn't know what it was. Now i see what it is. I'll have to try it. Thank you, Sheila. I always learn something interesting in every blog you post. Don't stop!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Like When That Happens*
> 
> After a day of wondering and anticipation, we were fortunate to not be highly affected by the hurricane. We did get some rain, and it was quite windy throughout the night, but overall we did fine. We never lost power and this morning the sun is shining in a cloudless sky and even though it is a bit breezy, it finally cooled down to a comfortable level.
> 
> Yesterday was quite sticky and warm - something we are not well equip to deal with here in Nova Scotia. Few people have air conditioning, and the wind was strong so it was not really good to leave the windows open more than an inch or two. I found myself wishing that I lived further up north - maybe in the Yukon - and longing for autumn and winter. (Yes, I am that crazy!) I am one of those fools who doesn't mind the winter. I don't mind the snow and cold and look forward to those 'jammy days' where I stay inside all day and paint or draw while there is a nice roast or pie cooking in the over. Usually by the end of August I have had it with summer and am ready to move on. But I know if I am patient those days will come soon enough. Autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> I did make good use of yesterday and I am extremely proud of what I accomplished. As planned, I cut out all eight of my new bird ornaments and they went without a hitch. I really like when that happens. It isn't always the case. Sometimes there are little glitches here and there that come up and need adjustment, but this time I must say that things went quite smoothly. It made me think that maybe I do know what I am doing some days after all.
> 
> The ornaments took about 20 minutes each to cut, although I didn't really time them. In the background I chose an array of late 70's music to keep me moving. It was a nice mix of The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Billy Joel, Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton and some others from the era when I was in high school that set a nice lively background to work against. Since I play my music through my computer, it is easy to throw in a good mix of anything I am in the mood to hear. I played everything on random because I like the 'surprise' of hearing a good cut that I hadn't heard in years, or even a not so familiar song that I barely remembered. It made for a pleasant work place.
> 
> When I finished cutting the eight ornaments, I still wanted to cut so I decided to shoot some videos for future classes. These birds were a fine example of a process called 'veining' in scroll sawing where you kind of draw with the blade. In essence, you are cutting lines for the sake of showing details and it is common to do so when making feathers on birds and so forth. It isn't always the easiest part of scroll sawing however, as there are some definite tricks to getting it right and not breaking the pieces.
> 
> While I was cutting, I was thinking how I would teach this process and I thought the best way was to actually show people how to do it. There are many ways to do veining and different approaches depending on the situation at hand and overall these birds cover many of them. I picked an ornament with a variety of techniques and I decided to video myself making it from start to finish.
> 
> The first part of the video I showed how to prepare the wood. The second part was how to drill the entry holes. (Yes, there is a trick as to figuring out the best places to drill your holes.) The third part was cutting the inside cuts, which need to be cut first. The fourth part was the long outer edge cutting. And finally I wanted to film some suggestions on carefully removing the pattern from the piece, as at this point it was quite delicate.
> 
> Things went pretty well I must say. I think I am finally getting the hang of doing these videos. However, some time during the video of me cutting the inside cuts (about 8 minutes into it) the camera just shut off. Of course since I was cutting, I didn't realize that this happened at all so I kept cutting. The next segment (cutting the long outside area) took probably about ten minutes also and unfortunately there was nothing on film for that part either. I was really kind of sad because I had just spent all that time merrily cutting away and talking to myself and explaining everything as I went along and when looking on the camera to check after I was done that segment was not there. It struck me as strange because the final one of me taking off the pattern was present so I don't know if I just didn't hit the button hard enough to start the camera. (That would be something I would do!) But the previous segment of the inside cuts abruptly ended in the middle of what I was doing so I don't know if I ran out of memory in the camera or if something else I did triggered it to stop. I will have to look into it.
> 
> Since the video is for a lesson a little further down the line, I am not that worried about it. I will just try again and be sure to empty the camera before starting. Perhaps with the other segments still on the camera, I had the memory at its limits.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day's work. These ornaments are really cool looking and although I still need to make frames for them so that they can hang, the overall designs are nice and I believe they will be popular.
> 
> Below is a picture of the bluebird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is to make a wreath overlay around them so that they can be hung easier. They are quite delicate and I didn't want to have a hanger or hook from the delicate pieces or drill a hole in their heads. I am thinking I will make a holly wreath overlay to go around them that will still look delicate but be strong enough to hang them by. I think it will add more to them and be the best way to hang them.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day sanding them and getting them ready to be oiled. The picture above shows the ornament before any finish is applied. They are made of maple and I think a nice coat of oil will be great on them. Since I made two sets (I stack cut them) I may even tint one set using the DecoArt gel stain and adding in some color just to see how they would look. I think it would be nice to offer that option on the pattern and that there are people that would like it.
> 
> All in all it was a great day. I still have another eight of these little songbirds that I want to draw up, making two complete pattern packets. Even though they took a little longer to draw than I initially anticipated, in the end I feel like the time was well spent and very much worth it. I would far rather spend the time on this end of the process than hurry through the drawing and encounter problems when cutting. In the long run it is far quicker for me to take my time in the beginning and do it right the first time. Quality over quantity and all of that.
> 
> So its back to drawing today. It will be quite a pleasure knowing that with care I will have such a nice outcome. (Did I mention that I love my job?)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you Joe! I have a cardinal done in this first set. I will show them all in a bit. And yes, I resaw the larger pieces. First on the band saw and then run them through the planer. I have to be careful so they don't twist though. I keep everything stacked and weighted and that seems to help a bit. I find that if I go too thin and too wide I get problems with warping. But these pieces are quite small so they are pretty good.

Thanks too, Little Paw! I am still figuring out how I will best show things in the lesson. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Birds and People and Things and Stuff*

Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.

I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.

When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.

For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.

But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.

So what's the harm?

I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.

In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.

I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:

We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.

That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.

I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.

I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.

I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


thanks for this positive blessing today sheila

every morning i wake
my first thought is

'thank you lord'

it starts my day open minded

how i go about the rest of it
is up to me
even setbacks are lessons

and yes

life is what we make it

enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


You are very welcome, my friend! Your positive attitude also inspires many (myself included!) Enjoy your day also! 

Sheila


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


Sheila, You are always positive, up-beat, friendly and cheerful. That's why I look for your Blog. Bad moods and being cranky is just like the weather they come and go, but what remains is YOU.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


Thanks, LittlePaw! I have my days too, believe me. Usually when I do, I try to vent and get it over with and then move on to something positive to focus on. It usually works good for me. It has become kind of a 'habit' for me to be this way and I am happy for that. I can think of a lot of worse habits to have! 

Thanks again!

Sheila


----------



## DamnYankee

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


I'm fairly new to LJ, and as I've read many of your posts (including the Scroll Class), I must say you always come across as very positive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


Hello Sheila. I've gotten so far behind on my reading (and responses) that I don't thing I'll ever get caught up. I wanted to drop by and say HI though. 
I've been wrapped up in the last week in a project that has turned into more of an adventure than a normal project. It has kept me busy and out of trouble (and out of my wife's hair) though. 
So good morning! Have a blessed day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Birds and People and Things and Stuff*
> 
> Thank goodness it has cooled off a bit! It was so nice to actually get a good night sleep . The past several days were so warm and muggy it seemed that I was up half the night and then woke up tired and felt like I didn't get much rest. I shouldn't complain because I know that many people have it much worse, but I will say that I was very pleased when the sun set last night and the air cooled down considerably. It was a very welcome change and made for a comfortable and restful night.
> 
> I feel ready to take on the world today. I love mornings like this. I plan on working on drawing my next set of ornaments and doing some more work on this set. Since I stack cut two sets of them, I have decided that I am going to use the DecoArt gel medium and tint one set to give the option for those who want some color in them. I like options and offering lots of them for my projects. I try to remember that everyone has different tastes and I think that giving several options for a single pattern is a better value for those who buy it. I also think it helps springboard their own creativity a bit and I like to see how people build on the ideas I may give them. It makes what I do both exciting and satisfying.
> 
> When I was at the show in New York in spring, I met a nice man who was also a customer. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, I did enjoy the time we talked. After the show, he called and asked if I would be able to make instructions for coloring in the songbird plaques that I had as patterns with paint. He said that he had a customer who wanted to order a plaque but have some color in it. I thought about how nice the plaques would look with some color in them and told him I would like to do that. We made an agreement and he is sending me the plaque to add color and I will then be able to add the procedure into the instruction packets. It will be a win/win for both of us.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know that I love color and painting. When I began designing for the magazine, I used to have the dream of 'teaching painters to cut wood and cutters to paint.' After many years of kind of hitting a brick wall in that department, I came to the realization that most woodworkers don't want to paint and most painters have little interest in cutting wood. Not all, but most. Over the years, I kind of abandoned that idea.
> 
> But every once in a while, I get the urge to try to coax others to test the uncharted waters. With my own discovery of the Staining and Antiquing gel that I used for many of my candle trays, I found that it was much more palatable for woodworkers to use something like that rather than actually 'paint.' Somehow it seems that they are not as opposed to staining as painting and both at the show in New York and through many messages that I receive I find that there is quite a positive response to using this method for adding a bit of color to the wood.
> 
> So what's the harm?
> 
> I feel like giving it a try again and offering these bird patterns with two versions - one in natural colors for the wood 'purists' and the other using the gel stains. It will cost me no more to do this besides a little more writing time, and I think it will give the option for people to try something new. Perhaps if it is there they will give it a go. I will work on this today and post the results and you can offer your opinions and thoughts and let me know what you think. I would really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> In other things, I read this article today and I think it is worth sharing. I know that many of you don't like external links, but I do think it is worth a read if you feel like doing so. It is a short article on Steve Jobs and I thought it was interesting. The link to the article is here.
> 
> I often receive comments and notes on my positive attitude and how upbeat I am (I like to call this my 'pink cloud' existence.) I find that in general our lives are what we choose to make them. If you look around, sometimes you will see people who seemingly have nothing and they are the happiest and kindest and most giving people around. Conversely, you also see people who seem to have everything they need and are sour and always seem to find something to complain about no matter what. These are just extreme examples, but they do show us something:
> 
> We all have the ability to choose how we are going to live each day of our lives.
> 
> That is something that no one really has control over but ourselves. If we wake up and focus on the day being good and positive, then even if there are bumps in the road, it usually is. That is because we are looking for the good things in our lives and even when things are bad, we usually can find something good if we try hard enough. If we choose to focus on those good things and minimize the bad things, not only is our attitude better, but also the attitude of those that we interact with too. Happiness (as well as despair) is infectious.
> 
> I find that some of the happiest people in life are those who have gone through the most hardship. Have you ever noticed that? Perhaps there is something to the saying that to experience the highs in life, you need to have experienced the lows. I don't know. I believe it is more of an appreciation of life that you gain when you have had adversity that makes you aware of how good the mundane and every day things can be.
> 
> I try to remember that when I get crabby because of the weather or something else that comes up that I have little or no control of. Instead of feeling cranky and focusing on what is bothering me-+, I literally try to find something that is positive or good to focus on instead. There is always something. Before I know it, I forget about the bad things and I am happy. Its a good way to be.
> 
> I wish you all a positive day today. May you all find something great to focus on and make you happy. You'll be amazed at how it affects others around you.


Thanks, William! I was hoping that you were making some saw dust and not feeling poopie. That is great news. Thanks for stopping in and saying hi. I can't wait to see what you are working on! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*

Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.

I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)

It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.

Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.

I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.

On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.

This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)

After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"

(GEEZE!)

I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.

He replied "I never heard of that."

I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"

He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.

I said "Never mind." and hung up.

Lovely.

Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"

So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.

Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.

I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.

"Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.

"Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.

(Silence)

"Are you still there?" I asked.

"How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.

I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."

"I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.

We'll see . . .

We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.

While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.

The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!

I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.

Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!

We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.

We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.

When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.

All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.

I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:










I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.

Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.

It is going to be a great several months.

Have a happy Wednesday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.
> 
> I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)
> 
> It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.
> 
> Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.
> 
> I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.
> 
> On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.
> 
> This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)
> 
> After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"
> 
> (GEEZE!)
> 
> I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.
> 
> He replied "I never heard of that."
> 
> I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"
> 
> He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.
> 
> I said "Never mind." and hung up.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"
> 
> So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.
> 
> Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.
> 
> I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.
> 
> "Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.
> 
> "Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.
> 
> (Silence)
> 
> "Are you still there?" I asked.
> 
> "How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.
> 
> I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."
> 
> "I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
> That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.
> 
> While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.
> 
> The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!
> 
> I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.
> 
> Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!
> 
> We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.
> 
> We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.
> 
> When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.
> 
> All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.
> 
> I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.
> 
> Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.
> 
> It is going to be a great several months.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


The birds are beautiful, Sheila. I've almost given up with shops (stores) these days for woodwork consumables. I mostly use the net and its mostly there the next day.

Co-incidentally I stock the paint section at Mole Valley Farmers and we don't do spray on shellac there either. When I took it over ,two months ago, for some reason we stocked two types of Teak Oil but no Danish Oil. This has been changed and the Danish is selling fast. Although strangely the picture on it looks as if its from the 1960's showing a short haired young brunette in a hooped tee shirt with a scarf and some dodgy looking pine cladding in the background.

I am presently going stir crazy, not even being allowed in the shop, trying to design, in front of a PC with designer's block.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.
> 
> I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)
> 
> It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.
> 
> Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.
> 
> I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.
> 
> On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.
> 
> This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)
> 
> After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"
> 
> (GEEZE!)
> 
> I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.
> 
> He replied "I never heard of that."
> 
> I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"
> 
> He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.
> 
> I said "Never mind." and hung up.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"
> 
> So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.
> 
> Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.
> 
> I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.
> 
> "Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.
> 
> "Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.
> 
> (Silence)
> 
> "Are you still there?" I asked.
> 
> "How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.
> 
> I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."
> 
> "I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
> That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.
> 
> While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.
> 
> The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!
> 
> I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.
> 
> Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!
> 
> We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.
> 
> We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.
> 
> When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.
> 
> All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.
> 
> I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.
> 
> Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.
> 
> It is going to be a great several months.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


I was wondering how you were holding up Martyn! Isn't it Murphy's Law or something like that? When I am broke and go shopping, there is always stuff that I really want to get. When I have the money or a purpose, I just can't seem to find the right things. Maybe you are 'trying too hard' with designing. Maybe relaxing in the yard with a cup of tea and a good book will inspire you. I know it is hard because I am like you in that I don't like to not be doing 'something'. But you have to take care of yourself this time and relax. It is so hard, I know!

Yes, the shellac thing worried me. Is it a 'dying' finish? It seems like I just figured it out and now no one seems to have it. It looks so much nicer than the poly stuff. Hard to describe, but it just looks better. And of course, I WANT it now that I have tried and liked it. You wonder about it if even the packaging is dated. Here they have to blow the dust off the cans when you pick them up, it seems. Not too promising. 

The shop was irritating. I am not generally a mean person (I don't think!) but I will admit that I will feel some satisfaction if/when I see the 'going out of business' sign in that shop. In telling Keith's mom about what happened, she relayed that the woman is notoriously rude like that. (His mom gets along with everyone!) Had I known, I would have stayed clear. My thoughts are that it is her loss and it is also one reason that I don't want to sell my things outright. In all these shops and things, the only thing I brought to them were a couple of prints and note cards in Annapolis Royal. I can stand rejection on that stuff if she didn't like it. But she did buy many of them outright. Good for me. I quit while I was ahead (for now) and don't really want to sell stuff like that at all right now. Maybe another time.

Hang in there - you need to take care of yourself. 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.
> 
> I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)
> 
> It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.
> 
> Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.
> 
> I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.
> 
> On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.
> 
> This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)
> 
> After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"
> 
> (GEEZE!)
> 
> I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.
> 
> He replied "I never heard of that."
> 
> I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"
> 
> He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.
> 
> I said "Never mind." and hung up.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"
> 
> So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.
> 
> Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.
> 
> I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.
> 
> "Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.
> 
> "Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.
> 
> (Silence)
> 
> "Are you still there?" I asked.
> 
> "How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.
> 
> I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."
> 
> "I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
> That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.
> 
> While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.
> 
> The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!
> 
> I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.
> 
> Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!
> 
> We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.
> 
> We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.
> 
> When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.
> 
> All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.
> 
> I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.
> 
> Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.
> 
> It is going to be a great several months.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


There's no excuse for rude. With that attitude she apparently never want's to sell you anything either. Rather than leave the door open, she's burned the bridge and executed the engineer.

Your birds look great. I can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.
> 
> I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)
> 
> It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.
> 
> Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.
> 
> I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.
> 
> On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.
> 
> This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)
> 
> After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"
> 
> (GEEZE!)
> 
> I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.
> 
> He replied "I never heard of that."
> 
> I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"
> 
> He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.
> 
> I said "Never mind." and hung up.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"
> 
> So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.
> 
> Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.
> 
> I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.
> 
> "Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.
> 
> "Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.
> 
> (Silence)
> 
> "Are you still there?" I asked.
> 
> "How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.
> 
> I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."
> 
> "I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
> That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.
> 
> While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.
> 
> The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!
> 
> I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.
> 
> Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!
> 
> We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.
> 
> We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.
> 
> When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.
> 
> All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.
> 
> I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.
> 
> Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.
> 
> It is going to be a great several months.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


You don't have to decide, Dan! They are all in one set! 

Thanks for the nice comments.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.
> 
> I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)
> 
> It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.
> 
> Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.
> 
> I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.
> 
> On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.
> 
> This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)
> 
> After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"
> 
> (GEEZE!)
> 
> I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.
> 
> He replied "I never heard of that."
> 
> I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"
> 
> He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.
> 
> I said "Never mind." and hung up.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"
> 
> So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.
> 
> Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.
> 
> I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.
> 
> "Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.
> 
> "Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.
> 
> (Silence)
> 
> "Are you still there?" I asked.
> 
> "How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.
> 
> I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."
> 
> "I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
> That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.
> 
> While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.
> 
> The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!
> 
> I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.
> 
> Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!
> 
> We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.
> 
> We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.
> 
> When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.
> 
> All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.
> 
> I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.
> 
> Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.
> 
> It is going to be a great several months.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


I´m sorry both you and Keith seems to run into so many rude people .. no one deserve that
we can always get #&%¤#


Code:


£$

# if we screw things ….....but that is a lot easyer to take.

your birds is very nice  reminds of those Silke made 4-6 years old with coloured perls and we ironed 
them to be hanged in the windows or in a mobile 
maybee an idea for the coloured  anyway Silke looks forward to see them too
she just tryed to use a fret/coping saw alone for the first time in sloyd … she came home and told
it didn´t go well at all …. I think they use rougher blades than me becourse I remember she didn´t
have that kind of troubles last year in the basement  but she also told the teacher called them the 
girlyclass becourse so many needed help with the saw  ..... not easy to use a handtool if you never
have seen a tool before … 

have a great day both of you
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stories - It Was a Busy Day!*
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get at things today. There is so much to do and it seems like so little time to do it. I don't feel stressed at all though, only exhilarated. It is the good kind of busy that people like me strive for, and depending on how things go, the next few weeks should be quite productive.
> 
> I always seem to have stories to tell and today isn't any different. Although yesterday started out simple enough, the day brought with it some interesting things that made it somewhat remarkable (depending on your definition of 'remarkable', that is!)
> 
> It began simple enough. I wrote the blog, did my mail, and got ready to head out and do my errands. I had a catalog order that needed to be brought to the post office and while I was out, I had to pick up some spray shellac for some projects that we are working on, including the one set of my songbird ornaments.
> 
> Much to my dismay, after going to all four possible places here in Claire that would carry it, I was unsuccessful in finding any. The closest that I came was to find brush-on shellac, which would not do for the delicate fretwork that I wanted to use it on.
> 
> I have become quite fond of using spray shellac for my fretwork. I dip the pieces in mineral oil, and after allowing it to set for a couple of days, finish it off with a couple of coats of spray shellac. The resulting finish is far superior to the look of poly and gives a nice soft sheen. Since the fretwork is not going to need a durable finish, and really only needs light protection from dust and moisture in the air, this is a really nice answer and the results is just beautiful.
> 
> On Monday I was in Digby, which is a larger town about 45 minutes to the north of where I live, and I also looked there at several locations to find the elusive spray. No one there had it, but I had purchased it at our local hardware store before so I didn't think much of it and I assumed that I would just pick it up here. Wrong.
> 
> This now became the focus of my day. As I returned home, I realized that I didn't want to settle with spraying these ornaments with poly and it was quickly turning into a quest to find the spray somewhere. Since I have to be near Digby again today, I called the one place that I didn't check there that I thought may carry it - Wal-Mart. (At this point you can tell I was getting desperate!)
> 
> After being on hold for almost ten minutes, a young guy answered the phone. I reaffirmed that I was speaking with someone in the paint department and he told me he was. I asked him if they carried spray shellac and he replied "Spray sack?"
> 
> (GEEZE!)
> 
> I said "No. Spray S-h-e-l-l-a-c" speaking as clearly (with my Chicago/Canadian accent) as possible.
> 
> He replied "I never heard of that."
> 
> I asked him "You never heard of shellac and you work in the paint department?"
> 
> He answered "Nope.", obviously not giving a damn.
> 
> I said "Never mind." and hung up.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Now I was quite frustrated and decided that I would have to call Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive south of us. I tried the local Kent store there (which is like a smaller version of Home Depot) and at first the lady that was at the paint department said she had never seen it. At least though, she sounded like she cared and while we were talking, she said "Oh, here it is! I'll be darned, I would have never known if I hadn't been looking for it!"
> 
> So it was off to Yarmouth we were heading.
> 
> Before we left, since I was already riled up a bit, I decided to call the Goodyear place and see what they decided to do about my car. (Yes, I am a glutton for punishment!) When I called, the man answered the phone in their usual chipper manner, asking how he could help me. I asked for the manager Joe, and he said that Joe was at another location, but perhaps he could help me.
> 
> I explained to him that Joe was looking into how they did some rear end work on my car and put it back together incorrectly and it cost me almost double to repair it the second time and he was supposed to call me on Monday and I hadn't yet heard from him. His attitude changed immediately.
> 
> "Well, that is something that Joe needs to help you with." he said.
> 
> "Ok." I said, "Why don't you give me the number of the location where he is and I will call him there and find out?" I asked.
> 
> (Silence)
> 
> "Are you still there?" I asked.
> 
> "How about I just have him call you tomorrow when he is back?" he said.
> 
> I could tell he didn't want to sic me on Joe at the other location, and normally I would have pursued it, but since I had to go and get the shellac, I decided to let him off the hook. "Fine." I said. "Just tell him to call me tomorrow and that it is a priority."
> 
> "I certainly will!" he said and then took my name and number.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth and there were only two cans of shellac at the Kent store so I bought them both. My entire purchase consisted of two cans of spray and three rolls of paper towels cost me $39 and change. Sheesh!!!
> That's all I am going to say about that. Mission accomplished at least.
> 
> While in town, we decided to show Keith's pens to a couple of stores to see if they would sell them. We stopped in one store which carried some higher end jewelry and stuff and thought they would be a good fit. The first lady to greet us was friendly and warm. When we asked if they may be interested in the pens, she said she didn't make those decisions but would get the owner who was right around the corner.
> 
> The owner came and barely looked at us. Before the words were even out of Kieth's mouth, she brushed him off like you would brush a mosquito. She actually didn't even look at him and kind of blurted out "no, I wouldn't want anything like that" without even looking at the pens. We were kind of dumbfounded and gathered up as much of our dignity as we could and left. What a rude and ignorant woman!
> 
> I quickly remembered why I hate to sell my finished stuff. There are days I can handle rejection and days that it gets to me. I really felt for Keith and I was very pleased that he was in a good state of mind and although disappointed, he didn't seem discouraged. In fact, we proceeded through town and went into a stained glass shop and he thought that he would ask them if they would be interested in his pens.
> 
> Even though they had mostly glass items, they did seem interested. They were attending a trade show in Halifax this weekend and they asked for a card and said they would definitely consider purchasing some of the pens for the upcoming holiday season. They were nice and friendly and you could tell they were genuinely in their interest. What a difference from the previous owner!
> 
> We decided enough is enough and headed on home. By now it was after five and we made a quick stop at the one gallery to see how things were there. There were no pen sales for the month, but the owners were positive and thought they would do well in the upcoming holiday season. It was good to check in and keep in touch.
> 
> We stopped at Keith's parents house on the way home and helped them bring in a cord of firewood to the basement for the winter. The hour or so of physical labor did me good I think. I thought of both the idiot at Wal-Mart, the car place, and also the shop owner each time I threw a piece of wood on the pile. It was very therapeutic.
> 
> When I arrived home, there was a great email that I was hoping for waiting in my email box. It was a reorder from the Artist's Club for more skating figures! It is funny, but I had a feeling that I would be getting one soon. Perhaps it was just me hoping. The order came only a week or so after the initial presentation of the project, so that means that it was selling pretty good I would imagine. They ordered half the quantity as the initial order, but that is really pretty good because with all the other things I have to do and another wholesale deadline coming on Sept 19 it is probably all I can handle right now. With the holidays and Christmas coming up in the next few months, I hope that it continues to sell and I can fill the orders little by little like this. It worked out perfectly.
> 
> All in all it was quite an eventful day. I did manage to get the bird ornaments oiled in between all this stuff and hopefully I will get some of the painting done today. I need to order more bags for the Artist's Club order and I am looking to send them out on Tuesday (Monday is a holiday). I hope that by them selling well, they will be more likely to take other things from me. I am optimistic.
> 
> I took a picture of the first eight oiled birds for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the oil brings out the veining lines. A quick coat of shellac and this part of the set will be ready to go. I still have to make the wreaths for them to sit in, and also add some color to the other eight, but I am well on my way and I like how they look so far.
> 
> Busy is good. I am happy that things are beginning to pick up and that all the leg work we have done is beginning to pay off. I am looking forward to a great autumn and holiday season and still have many new ideas that I need to make reality.
> 
> It is going to be a great several months.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Well, even other LJ like myself doesnt know what is the difference with the Danish Oil or Philippine Coconut Oil. LOL. I ask a lot of managers of the stores… they dont know those mentioned items here in LJ. HIDE GLUE, PVA, SPAR, TURPENTINE, LINSEED OIL, ETC… It is much better to take a photo and show them… Visual language…

THE BIRDS… very impressive and very moody. Just noticed one thing…. all of those birds in the picture are mouth shut…. suggest to have some with those like singing or tweeting birds with open beaks.

Thanks and be patient with those hardware people..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Everyday Business Stuff*

Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.

I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.

I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.

It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.

Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.

As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.

Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?

When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.

I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.

It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.

So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


Hi Sheila,
Happy Birthday to your daughter! 
I was just leaving my office and about to close my mailbox, when I saw you blog and read it… I just wish you all the best in you day to day activities. Just be always on the safeside. 
I am closing the day, while yours just starting… So I return your wishes.. Be creative too and have fun. I know how you will be productive today..
God bless,


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


It's an odd feeling when you think about your baby being an adult. I'd love to be able to step back in time and spend a day with my kids when they were little.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


good news you already have to cut skaters again wasn´t just last month you send the first box
right its sept. what I ment was last in July you did it 

sorry to hear you got to call the bank again nomatter if its the bank or the new company´s foult
someone didn´t do there job … glad you cought it in time … hope it will be painless from now

here is little you can laugh at
this week I´m on nightshift and sleep in the day ….....and we had the tiled roof fixed by some 
bricklayer´s today … (I can´t with hights) ... and they just had to climp the latter infront of our window
with out cuttains …......me sleeping just behind it …....yah right one of them was a women 
did I felt it embarrassing looking into her smiling face 
when I confused went out of bed the moment she climped down :- )

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


Hi, all:
Yes, it amazing to see how fast our children grow up. I talked to Dani today and she told me she cancelled her birthday party for Saturday so she can pick up another shift at work. She also just started university last week and didn't want to go out tonight because she is going to do her homework. (could it be she is really growing up?) I am very proud of her.

Yes, Dennis- the pond sets were just delivered a few weeks ago. they only came out in the catalog the second week of August and the are reordering already. That is a great thing! It means that they must be selling.

As for your experience with the lady roofer - I know what you mean. Our place here is getting new gutters installed and when they are in the front of the window, I feel kind of creepy so we closed the drapes, even though it is sunny out. It was just awkward to have them climbing up and down right near us. I am sorry you lost some sleep though!

Have a good evening, Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


Good luck with PCI DSS! if you don't handle credit cards yourself (use Paypal, etc.) they take care of compliance for you. If not, it is definitely more work. Do see if/how your ecommerce provider handles this.. you may be able to piggy back on their efforts. It is possible to do this procedurally, so don't get pulled into spending a lot of time or money if you don't have to…

... intermittent part of my day job 

All the best.

Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


just the right time you get new the gutters ...before the rainy autumn 
I´m glad we got ours changed a few years ago with this summer :-(

now I will take a nap before I have to drive again 2½ hours from now if no one phone after 
a late night cab 

have a good evening yourself 
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Business Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much an ordinary day. I spent a block of time laying out the patterns on the wood for my next set of skaters. I was planning to have everything ready to go by Monday, but then I realized that both here and in the United States was a holiday (Labor Day) and all the delivery facilities are closed. So Tuesday it is.
> 
> I needed to reorder the plastic bags that I package the sets in and it will be interesting to see how long they will take to arrive. The company I use is Crystal Clear Bags in Ontario and the last time I placed an order, I called it in on a Friday and the bags were delivered on Monday. I found that to be just short of amazing. We don't have Saturday mail service in this part of Nova Scotia, but I would imagine that they did on that end in Ontario. I hope that by getting the order in on Wednesday it will be here by Friday, but I am probably asking too much. I was assured that it would go out yesterday so now it is up to the system. If I happen to get it by Tuesday, I will definitely extend a congratulations to Canada Post.
> 
> I don't think that it matters that much if it is delayed. After all, there is nothing I can do about it. I know that I will have the figures and ponds cut out by the weekend and ready to go. I am fighting with these feelings that it is still a long turnover time to get things out, but I think that probably it is expected to be at least that or more, as they realize that these pieces are all hand cut. I don't know how low they allow their stock to get before placing a reorder, but seeing that the quantity is only half the original order, I would think that they do so fairly early.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I will be getting several reorders between now and Christmas (and hopefully through the winter season.) Being the first time I worked with them there are so many things that I am not familiar with regarding how the company works and how long they will have the set available. I am happy that I only have one pattern with them at this time so that I can test the waters and not be overwhelmed if the demand is high. But so far, I am extremely happy with the results from working with them and they have been great every step of the way. I definitely need to re-submit other things to them and try to build things up so that I have at least one project with them at all times. That would be a wonderful boost to my business.
> 
> Another thing that I needed to do yesterday was follow up with the bank regarding changing my credit card processor. I had talked to them several weeks ago after receiving a letter that they were selling off their card processing division and I would need to do some things to continue to accept credit cards. I was supposed to get a phone call from the new company within a day or so after talking to my own bank (which was on a Friday) but I still hadn't heard from them.
> 
> As much as I would like to stick my head in the sand and not deal with this at all, I felt it necessary to call my own bank back and figure out why I hadn't heard from them yet. The last thing I need is to suddenly find out that I am no longer able to process cards on the site. So I called the woman I talked to previously and she was not available so I left a message.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I received a phone call from a representative of the new company. She said that she only received my phone number half an hour prior, which means my own bank was sitting on the information all that time. I know it is a small thing, but can't anyone do a proper job anymore? I realize that I sound like I am whining again, but it seems that I spend way too much time policing everyone else and it gets incredibly frustrating. For a while I had forgotten about it, but I was doing my month-end figures from the site and it occurred to me that I was supposed to hear from them and hadn't. I could see them shutting down my processor and doing something stupid like that and then what? Who would have to pay the consequences?
> 
> When she finally did call, we spent a good block of time going over the particulars of my business. Blissfully, it didn't see a problem that I reside here in Canada and the business is still located in the US. Since everything was done properly with setting it up and taxes and all it was all good. (Just to say it pays to do things right.) We still have a process to go through, and I have to become PCI compliant, which is something that apparently is now required of all merchants, and I need to look into what that entails. I looked on the site she gave me and it has to do with keeping my site safe for customers to order, so even if it is a pain to set up, it will be worth it. Besides, again I have been following security recommendations all along and work with Authorize.net for processing, which is a very highly rated company so it shouldn't be too far off base from where it should be anyway. We shall see.
> 
> I will cut today and try to get some more drawing done. The oil on the birds is still drying and I want to spend at least a few hours cutting the skating ponds. I am in about three directions right now so I know I will find something to keep me busy most of the day.
> 
> It's September already. Wow, this summer went quickly. My daughter turns 21 today, too. She is my youngest and it kind of makes me feel old thinking that she is an 'adult.' It is a day to reflect on my time with her and think about how proud I am of both of my children. They have both brought so much happiness and joy to my life.
> 
> So that's the plan for me. I hope you have a good and productive day today. Be creative and have fun.


Sheila,

Yes! It's a good FEELING when they do the right responsible thing… isn't it…?

Gives you that nice WARM feeling… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Doing a Lot of Cutting . . . That's All*

There wasn't a lot of excitement going on yesterday for me. I am not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. I am leaning toward good. I suppose when thinking it over, the best thing would be to have a few non-exciting days in a row and then a couple of exciting ones thrown into the mix just to keep it interesting.

There are times when we seek excitement and although I wouldn't go as far as saying that I 'look for trouble', there are times when I choose to address things when I could easily walk away. The car situation is one of those examples. So is the issue with the bank. While not following up on the car issue would probably just result in no action on either side whatsoever, the bank issue could have been one where I would feel the consequences of not addressing it later on, and most likely I would suffer because of that.

I suppose what I am saying is that we need to choose our battles according to both consequences and also what we feel we are up to dealing with at the time. Sometimes we have more of a choice than other times.

Yesterday I just wasn't up for bantering. Perhaps I had enough the previous day and just wanted to focus on more pleasant tasks. The bank thing seemed pretty much under control, and even though I could have spent the time researching what being 'PCI compliant' really entailed so I would have some knowledge of it prior to the upcoming phone training session, I chose not to deal with it - at least for now. I know that my signature lines states 'Knowledge is Power' and all of that and it is usually a philosophy that I stick to, but I really wasn't in the mood to follow a 'cause' yesterday and followed the urge to sit this one out for the time being. With that issue, I do have some time on my side and if the opportunity arises when I feel the urge to educate myself on what this actually is, I will do so. My thoughts on it right now are (although just guessing) that most of the things that need to be addressed are already done so by Authorize.net, which is my credit card processor in addition to the host of the site. I may be wrong, but the representative of the bank stated that they are partnered with Authorize.net so I am certain that whatever needs to be adjusted (if anything) is something that is common and not too difficult to accomplish. Authorize.net has a very good reputation wherever I ask and I suspect they are up on this stuff. For now, we will just let it go and deal with things as they come. I don't at this point feel like doing a lot of research for something that I don't have to know. And lets face it, the bank has requirements that need to be done regardless if you want to or not so knowledge or not, my hands will be tied anyway.

Am I being a coward or sticking my head in the sand? I don't think so. There are only so many hats that I can wear and I think that choosing my battles is an intelligent solution to the 'only 24 hours in a day' dilemma that I face each day.

As for the car situation, I haven't thrown in the white flag with that by any stretch. I just want to take the day off of that too and see what will come of things. Apparently the issue moved up a step to a higher desk and I suppose that I have to give it the proper amount of time for it to be considered by the higher powers before demanding a decision. I started off with not really expecting them to do anything anyway (I know that isn't really right, but it is more realistic in thinking that way) and I found myself slipping into expecting something to be done about it. I feel that I gave it a good go and pleaded my case as much as I could and now it is in front of the jury who will hand down a decision after deliberation. I have already told myself to accept the outcome no matter what it may be. If it is favorable then good for me. Chalk up one for the consumer. If not, then let go and move on. What is done is done. The car is repaired and back on the road and fortunately for me I avoided further disaster. I should thank my lucky stars.

So for the most part yesterday, I divided the day up with going through paperwork and doing end of the month things and cutting the next batch of pond figures for Artist's Club. August - which is one of the slowest months traditionally for selling patterns, was decent for me. Considering the stock market and the economy, I think that having a decent month was a tremendous feat. I did better than last August, and that is what I hoped for. Mission accomplished for that month.

Cutting was also a very positive experience. Besides the fact that Artist's Club reordered from me within only a couple of weeks (which meant the set was selling!) I had been given some new scroll saw blades to test by my biggest wholesaler and found them to be really good. This was a blind test where I told her what I was used to using and she sent me samples of similar blades so I could compare them.

I must admit that I went into the process being quite cynical. After all, I loved the Olson blades that I use and I couldn't imagine anything that would work much better. For the skating figures in particular, I used the Olson Mach blades in size 3 to cut through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. The blades needed to be big enough to cut through the four layers, yet precise enough to cut the tiny skate blades of the figures.

I was not very optimistic that anything would top the Mach3 blades. In fact, I was quite doubtful that they would work at all. Part of me didn't want to even use them because I didn't want to mess up the prepared pieces and waste the wood. But I had agreed to try the new blades, so I went ahead and did so.

I was very wrong about them.

They were sharp and the control was absolutely pinpoint. I was quite amazed with them actually. I remember just a bit of a struggle in pushing the blades through the four layers when using the Mach3 blades, but these blades went through the wood quite effortlessly. I was able to cut the pieces and remain very relaxed when doing so. It was a pleasure to cut with them.

I also found that they lasted quite long too. The Mach3 blades would begin to slightly burn the wood near the completion of two sets of figures. These lasted through three sets. At the end of the third, I did need to push a bit harder and I knew it was time for me to change blades, but I thought that was a very acceptable performance and I intend to rate them highly.

I can't wait to find out what they are. I will certainly let you know.

I have another day of cutting ahead of me. Again, that is a good thing. I am in the mood for routine and not looking for any adventure just now. I want to get these figures done today so I can continue with the birds and get them ready for pattern packets.

I am sure that before long, exciting things will find their way to me. Excitement is always just around the corner. It will find me for sure when the time is right. But for now I will enjoy the quiet and get some work done.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Doing a Lot of Cutting . . . That's All*
> 
> There wasn't a lot of excitement going on yesterday for me. I am not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. I am leaning toward good. I suppose when thinking it over, the best thing would be to have a few non-exciting days in a row and then a couple of exciting ones thrown into the mix just to keep it interesting.
> 
> There are times when we seek excitement and although I wouldn't go as far as saying that I 'look for trouble', there are times when I choose to address things when I could easily walk away. The car situation is one of those examples. So is the issue with the bank. While not following up on the car issue would probably just result in no action on either side whatsoever, the bank issue could have been one where I would feel the consequences of not addressing it later on, and most likely I would suffer because of that.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that we need to choose our battles according to both consequences and also what we feel we are up to dealing with at the time. Sometimes we have more of a choice than other times.
> 
> Yesterday I just wasn't up for bantering. Perhaps I had enough the previous day and just wanted to focus on more pleasant tasks. The bank thing seemed pretty much under control, and even though I could have spent the time researching what being 'PCI compliant' really entailed so I would have some knowledge of it prior to the upcoming phone training session, I chose not to deal with it - at least for now. I know that my signature lines states 'Knowledge is Power' and all of that and it is usually a philosophy that I stick to, but I really wasn't in the mood to follow a 'cause' yesterday and followed the urge to sit this one out for the time being. With that issue, I do have some time on my side and if the opportunity arises when I feel the urge to educate myself on what this actually is, I will do so. My thoughts on it right now are (although just guessing) that most of the things that need to be addressed are already done so by Authorize.net, which is my credit card processor in addition to the host of the site. I may be wrong, but the representative of the bank stated that they are partnered with Authorize.net so I am certain that whatever needs to be adjusted (if anything) is something that is common and not too difficult to accomplish. Authorize.net has a very good reputation wherever I ask and I suspect they are up on this stuff. For now, we will just let it go and deal with things as they come. I don't at this point feel like doing a lot of research for something that I don't have to know. And lets face it, the bank has requirements that need to be done regardless if you want to or not so knowledge or not, my hands will be tied anyway.
> 
> Am I being a coward or sticking my head in the sand? I don't think so. There are only so many hats that I can wear and I think that choosing my battles is an intelligent solution to the 'only 24 hours in a day' dilemma that I face each day.
> 
> As for the car situation, I haven't thrown in the white flag with that by any stretch. I just want to take the day off of that too and see what will come of things. Apparently the issue moved up a step to a higher desk and I suppose that I have to give it the proper amount of time for it to be considered by the higher powers before demanding a decision. I started off with not really expecting them to do anything anyway (I know that isn't really right, but it is more realistic in thinking that way) and I found myself slipping into expecting something to be done about it. I feel that I gave it a good go and pleaded my case as much as I could and now it is in front of the jury who will hand down a decision after deliberation. I have already told myself to accept the outcome no matter what it may be. If it is favorable then good for me. Chalk up one for the consumer. If not, then let go and move on. What is done is done. The car is repaired and back on the road and fortunately for me I avoided further disaster. I should thank my lucky stars.
> 
> So for the most part yesterday, I divided the day up with going through paperwork and doing end of the month things and cutting the next batch of pond figures for Artist's Club. August - which is one of the slowest months traditionally for selling patterns, was decent for me. Considering the stock market and the economy, I think that having a decent month was a tremendous feat. I did better than last August, and that is what I hoped for. Mission accomplished for that month.
> 
> Cutting was also a very positive experience. Besides the fact that Artist's Club reordered from me within only a couple of weeks (which meant the set was selling!) I had been given some new scroll saw blades to test by my biggest wholesaler and found them to be really good. This was a blind test where I told her what I was used to using and she sent me samples of similar blades so I could compare them.
> 
> I must admit that I went into the process being quite cynical. After all, I loved the Olson blades that I use and I couldn't imagine anything that would work much better. For the skating figures in particular, I used the Olson Mach blades in size 3 to cut through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. The blades needed to be big enough to cut through the four layers, yet precise enough to cut the tiny skate blades of the figures.
> 
> I was not very optimistic that anything would top the Mach3 blades. In fact, I was quite doubtful that they would work at all. Part of me didn't want to even use them because I didn't want to mess up the prepared pieces and waste the wood. But I had agreed to try the new blades, so I went ahead and did so.
> 
> I was very wrong about them.
> 
> They were sharp and the control was absolutely pinpoint. I was quite amazed with them actually. I remember just a bit of a struggle in pushing the blades through the four layers when using the Mach3 blades, but these blades went through the wood quite effortlessly. I was able to cut the pieces and remain very relaxed when doing so. It was a pleasure to cut with them.
> 
> I also found that they lasted quite long too. The Mach3 blades would begin to slightly burn the wood near the completion of two sets of figures. These lasted through three sets. At the end of the third, I did need to push a bit harder and I knew it was time for me to change blades, but I thought that was a very acceptable performance and I intend to rate them highly.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what they are. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> I have another day of cutting ahead of me. Again, that is a good thing. I am in the mood for routine and not looking for any adventure just now. I want to get these figures done today so I can continue with the birds and get them ready for pattern packets.
> 
> I am sure that before long, exciting things will find their way to me. Excitement is always just around the corner. It will find me for sure when the time is right. But for now I will enjoy the quiet and get some work done.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.


Good morning Sheila.
I would be most interested in the blade brand myself. I started out being faithful to Olson. Then a friend suggested Flying Dutchman. I am currently faithful to those. Now realize that, by faithful, I mean that's what I'll use to something that is proven better comes along. I normally am faithful to a fault on things. However, when it comes to my scrollsaw blades, I want what is best for me. I am willing to try different brands if they're better. Could I talk you into sending me a private message when you find out the brand? Just in case I miss is in your blogs.
I have no idea of any advice to offer on the bank deal. I've had the same bank for over a decade. While they have been good to me thus far, anytime I have to go in for them to explain any new policies to me, I usually wind up leaving with this dazed look of confusion in my eyes.
As for the car, I must have missed part of the story on that one in your blogs. What exactly is wrong with the car?
Ok, I'm not sure that came across correctly. I realize that the problem wouldn't be a problem if you knoew exactly what was wrong with it. So I guess what I'm asking is for you to tell again what event occured to bring you to this point. All I know for sure is that you've taken it to the shop and you're now getting the runaround from the owner/manager/mechanic/whatever he is there.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Doing a Lot of Cutting . . . That's All*
> 
> There wasn't a lot of excitement going on yesterday for me. I am not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. I am leaning toward good. I suppose when thinking it over, the best thing would be to have a few non-exciting days in a row and then a couple of exciting ones thrown into the mix just to keep it interesting.
> 
> There are times when we seek excitement and although I wouldn't go as far as saying that I 'look for trouble', there are times when I choose to address things when I could easily walk away. The car situation is one of those examples. So is the issue with the bank. While not following up on the car issue would probably just result in no action on either side whatsoever, the bank issue could have been one where I would feel the consequences of not addressing it later on, and most likely I would suffer because of that.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that we need to choose our battles according to both consequences and also what we feel we are up to dealing with at the time. Sometimes we have more of a choice than other times.
> 
> Yesterday I just wasn't up for bantering. Perhaps I had enough the previous day and just wanted to focus on more pleasant tasks. The bank thing seemed pretty much under control, and even though I could have spent the time researching what being 'PCI compliant' really entailed so I would have some knowledge of it prior to the upcoming phone training session, I chose not to deal with it - at least for now. I know that my signature lines states 'Knowledge is Power' and all of that and it is usually a philosophy that I stick to, but I really wasn't in the mood to follow a 'cause' yesterday and followed the urge to sit this one out for the time being. With that issue, I do have some time on my side and if the opportunity arises when I feel the urge to educate myself on what this actually is, I will do so. My thoughts on it right now are (although just guessing) that most of the things that need to be addressed are already done so by Authorize.net, which is my credit card processor in addition to the host of the site. I may be wrong, but the representative of the bank stated that they are partnered with Authorize.net so I am certain that whatever needs to be adjusted (if anything) is something that is common and not too difficult to accomplish. Authorize.net has a very good reputation wherever I ask and I suspect they are up on this stuff. For now, we will just let it go and deal with things as they come. I don't at this point feel like doing a lot of research for something that I don't have to know. And lets face it, the bank has requirements that need to be done regardless if you want to or not so knowledge or not, my hands will be tied anyway.
> 
> Am I being a coward or sticking my head in the sand? I don't think so. There are only so many hats that I can wear and I think that choosing my battles is an intelligent solution to the 'only 24 hours in a day' dilemma that I face each day.
> 
> As for the car situation, I haven't thrown in the white flag with that by any stretch. I just want to take the day off of that too and see what will come of things. Apparently the issue moved up a step to a higher desk and I suppose that I have to give it the proper amount of time for it to be considered by the higher powers before demanding a decision. I started off with not really expecting them to do anything anyway (I know that isn't really right, but it is more realistic in thinking that way) and I found myself slipping into expecting something to be done about it. I feel that I gave it a good go and pleaded my case as much as I could and now it is in front of the jury who will hand down a decision after deliberation. I have already told myself to accept the outcome no matter what it may be. If it is favorable then good for me. Chalk up one for the consumer. If not, then let go and move on. What is done is done. The car is repaired and back on the road and fortunately for me I avoided further disaster. I should thank my lucky stars.
> 
> So for the most part yesterday, I divided the day up with going through paperwork and doing end of the month things and cutting the next batch of pond figures for Artist's Club. August - which is one of the slowest months traditionally for selling patterns, was decent for me. Considering the stock market and the economy, I think that having a decent month was a tremendous feat. I did better than last August, and that is what I hoped for. Mission accomplished for that month.
> 
> Cutting was also a very positive experience. Besides the fact that Artist's Club reordered from me within only a couple of weeks (which meant the set was selling!) I had been given some new scroll saw blades to test by my biggest wholesaler and found them to be really good. This was a blind test where I told her what I was used to using and she sent me samples of similar blades so I could compare them.
> 
> I must admit that I went into the process being quite cynical. After all, I loved the Olson blades that I use and I couldn't imagine anything that would work much better. For the skating figures in particular, I used the Olson Mach blades in size 3 to cut through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. The blades needed to be big enough to cut through the four layers, yet precise enough to cut the tiny skate blades of the figures.
> 
> I was not very optimistic that anything would top the Mach3 blades. In fact, I was quite doubtful that they would work at all. Part of me didn't want to even use them because I didn't want to mess up the prepared pieces and waste the wood. But I had agreed to try the new blades, so I went ahead and did so.
> 
> I was very wrong about them.
> 
> They were sharp and the control was absolutely pinpoint. I was quite amazed with them actually. I remember just a bit of a struggle in pushing the blades through the four layers when using the Mach3 blades, but these blades went through the wood quite effortlessly. I was able to cut the pieces and remain very relaxed when doing so. It was a pleasure to cut with them.
> 
> I also found that they lasted quite long too. The Mach3 blades would begin to slightly burn the wood near the completion of two sets of figures. These lasted through three sets. At the end of the third, I did need to push a bit harder and I knew it was time for me to change blades, but I thought that was a very acceptable performance and I intend to rate them highly.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what they are. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> I have another day of cutting ahead of me. Again, that is a good thing. I am in the mood for routine and not looking for any adventure just now. I want to get these figures done today so I can continue with the birds and get them ready for pattern packets.
> 
> I am sure that before long, exciting things will find their way to me. Excitement is always just around the corner. It will find me for sure when the time is right. But for now I will enjoy the quiet and get some work done.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.


Hi, William:
I will post on here when I find the brand and I will also send you a message. (I think I will remember to anyway!)

The car deal was that when I had the read end pinon seal replaced in Chicago, they didn't replace a compression spacer when they reassembled the rear end. I understand this is supposed to be replaced every time you take it apart, but the original part was left in, causing them to over tighten the bearings which caused noises that we heard. In order to diagnose the problem, I had to take it to my own mechanic because we were concerned about the increasing noise coming from the rear end.

Long story short, it cost me a bit more money and the original spacer was there. The result from opening it up again and reassembling it incorrectly was additional charges that I should not have incurred had the work been done properly in Chicago. I called Firestone in Shorewood (IL) and they could see that the part was not charged on the bill, and not installed. The manager has been 'investigating' for a couple of weeks now and says he will 'do what he can' to make it right for me, but I am beginning to have my doubts. After sending him my new itemized bill as he requested, I am now waiting to see what, if anything, they will reimburse me. At this point it is now higher up the scale at his manager's office. I just have to wait and see.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Doing a Lot of Cutting . . . That's All*
> 
> There wasn't a lot of excitement going on yesterday for me. I am not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. I am leaning toward good. I suppose when thinking it over, the best thing would be to have a few non-exciting days in a row and then a couple of exciting ones thrown into the mix just to keep it interesting.
> 
> There are times when we seek excitement and although I wouldn't go as far as saying that I 'look for trouble', there are times when I choose to address things when I could easily walk away. The car situation is one of those examples. So is the issue with the bank. While not following up on the car issue would probably just result in no action on either side whatsoever, the bank issue could have been one where I would feel the consequences of not addressing it later on, and most likely I would suffer because of that.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that we need to choose our battles according to both consequences and also what we feel we are up to dealing with at the time. Sometimes we have more of a choice than other times.
> 
> Yesterday I just wasn't up for bantering. Perhaps I had enough the previous day and just wanted to focus on more pleasant tasks. The bank thing seemed pretty much under control, and even though I could have spent the time researching what being 'PCI compliant' really entailed so I would have some knowledge of it prior to the upcoming phone training session, I chose not to deal with it - at least for now. I know that my signature lines states 'Knowledge is Power' and all of that and it is usually a philosophy that I stick to, but I really wasn't in the mood to follow a 'cause' yesterday and followed the urge to sit this one out for the time being. With that issue, I do have some time on my side and if the opportunity arises when I feel the urge to educate myself on what this actually is, I will do so. My thoughts on it right now are (although just guessing) that most of the things that need to be addressed are already done so by Authorize.net, which is my credit card processor in addition to the host of the site. I may be wrong, but the representative of the bank stated that they are partnered with Authorize.net so I am certain that whatever needs to be adjusted (if anything) is something that is common and not too difficult to accomplish. Authorize.net has a very good reputation wherever I ask and I suspect they are up on this stuff. For now, we will just let it go and deal with things as they come. I don't at this point feel like doing a lot of research for something that I don't have to know. And lets face it, the bank has requirements that need to be done regardless if you want to or not so knowledge or not, my hands will be tied anyway.
> 
> Am I being a coward or sticking my head in the sand? I don't think so. There are only so many hats that I can wear and I think that choosing my battles is an intelligent solution to the 'only 24 hours in a day' dilemma that I face each day.
> 
> As for the car situation, I haven't thrown in the white flag with that by any stretch. I just want to take the day off of that too and see what will come of things. Apparently the issue moved up a step to a higher desk and I suppose that I have to give it the proper amount of time for it to be considered by the higher powers before demanding a decision. I started off with not really expecting them to do anything anyway (I know that isn't really right, but it is more realistic in thinking that way) and I found myself slipping into expecting something to be done about it. I feel that I gave it a good go and pleaded my case as much as I could and now it is in front of the jury who will hand down a decision after deliberation. I have already told myself to accept the outcome no matter what it may be. If it is favorable then good for me. Chalk up one for the consumer. If not, then let go and move on. What is done is done. The car is repaired and back on the road and fortunately for me I avoided further disaster. I should thank my lucky stars.
> 
> So for the most part yesterday, I divided the day up with going through paperwork and doing end of the month things and cutting the next batch of pond figures for Artist's Club. August - which is one of the slowest months traditionally for selling patterns, was decent for me. Considering the stock market and the economy, I think that having a decent month was a tremendous feat. I did better than last August, and that is what I hoped for. Mission accomplished for that month.
> 
> Cutting was also a very positive experience. Besides the fact that Artist's Club reordered from me within only a couple of weeks (which meant the set was selling!) I had been given some new scroll saw blades to test by my biggest wholesaler and found them to be really good. This was a blind test where I told her what I was used to using and she sent me samples of similar blades so I could compare them.
> 
> I must admit that I went into the process being quite cynical. After all, I loved the Olson blades that I use and I couldn't imagine anything that would work much better. For the skating figures in particular, I used the Olson Mach blades in size 3 to cut through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. The blades needed to be big enough to cut through the four layers, yet precise enough to cut the tiny skate blades of the figures.
> 
> I was not very optimistic that anything would top the Mach3 blades. In fact, I was quite doubtful that they would work at all. Part of me didn't want to even use them because I didn't want to mess up the prepared pieces and waste the wood. But I had agreed to try the new blades, so I went ahead and did so.
> 
> I was very wrong about them.
> 
> They were sharp and the control was absolutely pinpoint. I was quite amazed with them actually. I remember just a bit of a struggle in pushing the blades through the four layers when using the Mach3 blades, but these blades went through the wood quite effortlessly. I was able to cut the pieces and remain very relaxed when doing so. It was a pleasure to cut with them.
> 
> I also found that they lasted quite long too. The Mach3 blades would begin to slightly burn the wood near the completion of two sets of figures. These lasted through three sets. At the end of the third, I did need to push a bit harder and I knew it was time for me to change blades, but I thought that was a very acceptable performance and I intend to rate them highly.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what they are. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> I have another day of cutting ahead of me. Again, that is a good thing. I am in the mood for routine and not looking for any adventure just now. I want to get these figures done today so I can continue with the birds and get them ready for pattern packets.
> 
> I am sure that before long, exciting things will find their way to me. Excitement is always just around the corner. It will find me for sure when the time is right. But for now I will enjoy the quiet and get some work done.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.


I'm sorry to hear that. Sometimes it's like pulling hen's teeth to make certain shop "make things right" on a deal like that.
Yes, the mechanic that done the work, if he disassembled the rear end, should have replaced the compression sleeve. If he did not know to do this, or how to do this, he had no business messing with it. This compression sleeve has to be installed correctly to keep the proper tension between the pinion gear and the ring gear. Failure to do so, and enough miles on the car, can eventually destroy the rear end. So I'm glad that you got it fixed before you had any other problems.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Doing a Lot of Cutting . . . That's All*
> 
> There wasn't a lot of excitement going on yesterday for me. I am not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. I am leaning toward good. I suppose when thinking it over, the best thing would be to have a few non-exciting days in a row and then a couple of exciting ones thrown into the mix just to keep it interesting.
> 
> There are times when we seek excitement and although I wouldn't go as far as saying that I 'look for trouble', there are times when I choose to address things when I could easily walk away. The car situation is one of those examples. So is the issue with the bank. While not following up on the car issue would probably just result in no action on either side whatsoever, the bank issue could have been one where I would feel the consequences of not addressing it later on, and most likely I would suffer because of that.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that we need to choose our battles according to both consequences and also what we feel we are up to dealing with at the time. Sometimes we have more of a choice than other times.
> 
> Yesterday I just wasn't up for bantering. Perhaps I had enough the previous day and just wanted to focus on more pleasant tasks. The bank thing seemed pretty much under control, and even though I could have spent the time researching what being 'PCI compliant' really entailed so I would have some knowledge of it prior to the upcoming phone training session, I chose not to deal with it - at least for now. I know that my signature lines states 'Knowledge is Power' and all of that and it is usually a philosophy that I stick to, but I really wasn't in the mood to follow a 'cause' yesterday and followed the urge to sit this one out for the time being. With that issue, I do have some time on my side and if the opportunity arises when I feel the urge to educate myself on what this actually is, I will do so. My thoughts on it right now are (although just guessing) that most of the things that need to be addressed are already done so by Authorize.net, which is my credit card processor in addition to the host of the site. I may be wrong, but the representative of the bank stated that they are partnered with Authorize.net so I am certain that whatever needs to be adjusted (if anything) is something that is common and not too difficult to accomplish. Authorize.net has a very good reputation wherever I ask and I suspect they are up on this stuff. For now, we will just let it go and deal with things as they come. I don't at this point feel like doing a lot of research for something that I don't have to know. And lets face it, the bank has requirements that need to be done regardless if you want to or not so knowledge or not, my hands will be tied anyway.
> 
> Am I being a coward or sticking my head in the sand? I don't think so. There are only so many hats that I can wear and I think that choosing my battles is an intelligent solution to the 'only 24 hours in a day' dilemma that I face each day.
> 
> As for the car situation, I haven't thrown in the white flag with that by any stretch. I just want to take the day off of that too and see what will come of things. Apparently the issue moved up a step to a higher desk and I suppose that I have to give it the proper amount of time for it to be considered by the higher powers before demanding a decision. I started off with not really expecting them to do anything anyway (I know that isn't really right, but it is more realistic in thinking that way) and I found myself slipping into expecting something to be done about it. I feel that I gave it a good go and pleaded my case as much as I could and now it is in front of the jury who will hand down a decision after deliberation. I have already told myself to accept the outcome no matter what it may be. If it is favorable then good for me. Chalk up one for the consumer. If not, then let go and move on. What is done is done. The car is repaired and back on the road and fortunately for me I avoided further disaster. I should thank my lucky stars.
> 
> So for the most part yesterday, I divided the day up with going through paperwork and doing end of the month things and cutting the next batch of pond figures for Artist's Club. August - which is one of the slowest months traditionally for selling patterns, was decent for me. Considering the stock market and the economy, I think that having a decent month was a tremendous feat. I did better than last August, and that is what I hoped for. Mission accomplished for that month.
> 
> Cutting was also a very positive experience. Besides the fact that Artist's Club reordered from me within only a couple of weeks (which meant the set was selling!) I had been given some new scroll saw blades to test by my biggest wholesaler and found them to be really good. This was a blind test where I told her what I was used to using and she sent me samples of similar blades so I could compare them.
> 
> I must admit that I went into the process being quite cynical. After all, I loved the Olson blades that I use and I couldn't imagine anything that would work much better. For the skating figures in particular, I used the Olson Mach blades in size 3 to cut through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. The blades needed to be big enough to cut through the four layers, yet precise enough to cut the tiny skate blades of the figures.
> 
> I was not very optimistic that anything would top the Mach3 blades. In fact, I was quite doubtful that they would work at all. Part of me didn't want to even use them because I didn't want to mess up the prepared pieces and waste the wood. But I had agreed to try the new blades, so I went ahead and did so.
> 
> I was very wrong about them.
> 
> They were sharp and the control was absolutely pinpoint. I was quite amazed with them actually. I remember just a bit of a struggle in pushing the blades through the four layers when using the Mach3 blades, but these blades went through the wood quite effortlessly. I was able to cut the pieces and remain very relaxed when doing so. It was a pleasure to cut with them.
> 
> I also found that they lasted quite long too. The Mach3 blades would begin to slightly burn the wood near the completion of two sets of figures. These lasted through three sets. At the end of the third, I did need to push a bit harder and I knew it was time for me to change blades, but I thought that was a very acceptable performance and I intend to rate them highly.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what they are. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> I have another day of cutting ahead of me. Again, that is a good thing. I am in the mood for routine and not looking for any adventure just now. I want to get these figures done today so I can continue with the birds and get them ready for pattern packets.
> 
> I am sure that before long, exciting things will find their way to me. Excitement is always just around the corner. It will find me for sure when the time is right. But for now I will enjoy the quiet and get some work done.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.


Yes, we were very fortunate that we could hear the noise. It wasn't really obvious, and most people wouldn't have even noticed it. I think I wrote on my blog even that I wasn't sure there was anything wrong, as it was quite subtle and could have been the tires. But our mechanic said the same thing you did. And it was a good thing I got it checked, which meant tearing it apart again unfortunately. They should at least have to reimburse us for the original repair. With me being in Canada though, I wonder if they even care enough to make good on it. We'll see. 

Sheila


----------



## S4S

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Doing a Lot of Cutting . . . That's All*
> 
> There wasn't a lot of excitement going on yesterday for me. I am not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. I am leaning toward good. I suppose when thinking it over, the best thing would be to have a few non-exciting days in a row and then a couple of exciting ones thrown into the mix just to keep it interesting.
> 
> There are times when we seek excitement and although I wouldn't go as far as saying that I 'look for trouble', there are times when I choose to address things when I could easily walk away. The car situation is one of those examples. So is the issue with the bank. While not following up on the car issue would probably just result in no action on either side whatsoever, the bank issue could have been one where I would feel the consequences of not addressing it later on, and most likely I would suffer because of that.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that we need to choose our battles according to both consequences and also what we feel we are up to dealing with at the time. Sometimes we have more of a choice than other times.
> 
> Yesterday I just wasn't up for bantering. Perhaps I had enough the previous day and just wanted to focus on more pleasant tasks. The bank thing seemed pretty much under control, and even though I could have spent the time researching what being 'PCI compliant' really entailed so I would have some knowledge of it prior to the upcoming phone training session, I chose not to deal with it - at least for now. I know that my signature lines states 'Knowledge is Power' and all of that and it is usually a philosophy that I stick to, but I really wasn't in the mood to follow a 'cause' yesterday and followed the urge to sit this one out for the time being. With that issue, I do have some time on my side and if the opportunity arises when I feel the urge to educate myself on what this actually is, I will do so. My thoughts on it right now are (although just guessing) that most of the things that need to be addressed are already done so by Authorize.net, which is my credit card processor in addition to the host of the site. I may be wrong, but the representative of the bank stated that they are partnered with Authorize.net so I am certain that whatever needs to be adjusted (if anything) is something that is common and not too difficult to accomplish. Authorize.net has a very good reputation wherever I ask and I suspect they are up on this stuff. For now, we will just let it go and deal with things as they come. I don't at this point feel like doing a lot of research for something that I don't have to know. And lets face it, the bank has requirements that need to be done regardless if you want to or not so knowledge or not, my hands will be tied anyway.
> 
> Am I being a coward or sticking my head in the sand? I don't think so. There are only so many hats that I can wear and I think that choosing my battles is an intelligent solution to the 'only 24 hours in a day' dilemma that I face each day.
> 
> As for the car situation, I haven't thrown in the white flag with that by any stretch. I just want to take the day off of that too and see what will come of things. Apparently the issue moved up a step to a higher desk and I suppose that I have to give it the proper amount of time for it to be considered by the higher powers before demanding a decision. I started off with not really expecting them to do anything anyway (I know that isn't really right, but it is more realistic in thinking that way) and I found myself slipping into expecting something to be done about it. I feel that I gave it a good go and pleaded my case as much as I could and now it is in front of the jury who will hand down a decision after deliberation. I have already told myself to accept the outcome no matter what it may be. If it is favorable then good for me. Chalk up one for the consumer. If not, then let go and move on. What is done is done. The car is repaired and back on the road and fortunately for me I avoided further disaster. I should thank my lucky stars.
> 
> So for the most part yesterday, I divided the day up with going through paperwork and doing end of the month things and cutting the next batch of pond figures for Artist's Club. August - which is one of the slowest months traditionally for selling patterns, was decent for me. Considering the stock market and the economy, I think that having a decent month was a tremendous feat. I did better than last August, and that is what I hoped for. Mission accomplished for that month.
> 
> Cutting was also a very positive experience. Besides the fact that Artist's Club reordered from me within only a couple of weeks (which meant the set was selling!) I had been given some new scroll saw blades to test by my biggest wholesaler and found them to be really good. This was a blind test where I told her what I was used to using and she sent me samples of similar blades so I could compare them.
> 
> I must admit that I went into the process being quite cynical. After all, I loved the Olson blades that I use and I couldn't imagine anything that would work much better. For the skating figures in particular, I used the Olson Mach blades in size 3 to cut through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. The blades needed to be big enough to cut through the four layers, yet precise enough to cut the tiny skate blades of the figures.
> 
> I was not very optimistic that anything would top the Mach3 blades. In fact, I was quite doubtful that they would work at all. Part of me didn't want to even use them because I didn't want to mess up the prepared pieces and waste the wood. But I had agreed to try the new blades, so I went ahead and did so.
> 
> I was very wrong about them.
> 
> They were sharp and the control was absolutely pinpoint. I was quite amazed with them actually. I remember just a bit of a struggle in pushing the blades through the four layers when using the Mach3 blades, but these blades went through the wood quite effortlessly. I was able to cut the pieces and remain very relaxed when doing so. It was a pleasure to cut with them.
> 
> I also found that they lasted quite long too. The Mach3 blades would begin to slightly burn the wood near the completion of two sets of figures. These lasted through three sets. At the end of the third, I did need to push a bit harder and I knew it was time for me to change blades, but I thought that was a very acceptable performance and I intend to rate them highly.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what they are. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> I have another day of cutting ahead of me. Again, that is a good thing. I am in the mood for routine and not looking for any adventure just now. I want to get these figures done today so I can continue with the birds and get them ready for pattern packets.
> 
> I am sure that before long, exciting things will find their way to me. Excitement is always just around the corner. It will find me for sure when the time is right. But for now I will enjoy the quiet and get some work done.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.


Alot of cutting all day can make you tired ! Have a great Holiday ! Youtube


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Mystery Blades are Surprisingly Good*

I was very pleased that yesterday I was able to pretty much finish up the next set of skaters that have to go out on Tuesday. Between the saw and the new blades that I am trying out, everything worked out perfectly and was actually a lot of fun.

Once again, I am quite impressed with the unknown blades that I am trying out for one of my wholesale companies. Not only are they sharp and accurate, but they last a really long time too. One blade lasted through three sets of 20 figures with little effort. I probably could have kept cutting with them, but at that point when I stopped and turned the pieces, there was slight burning in the corners. I decided that three sets was enough and changed the blade at that point, although it was still quite sharp and went through four layers of 1/8" birch pretty much effortlessly.

I don't think I have ever used blades that performed that well. I am quite anxious to find out what they are. Not only do they last long, but they track right on the spot, and I find that there is no drift whatsoever with them. They turn very accurately and tightly too, and got around those tiny skate blades with little effort at all.

One other bonus that I discovered is that the back edge is near perfect. They are reverse-tooth blades, which means that on the bottom inch of the blade, the teeth are pointed upwards so that there is no tear-out on the bottom of the piece you are cutting. In theory this is great, but I still find that even if I use reverse-tooth blades, most of them still leave a definite ridge on the back of the piece. Although it is much less than with regular blades, it still requires some sanding and you can tell the back from the front.

That is not the case with these blades. The bottom edge is nearly as perfect as the top edge. And even though there may be a slight ridge there, it is far less than what I am used to and a great improvement. That means a lot when I am cutting several hundred pieces like I am now. It will really make a difference in the amount of time I am going to need to sand to clean up the backs.

I was given about five or six types of blades to try out, and these are the first ones I have done so. I can't wait to see if the other sizes perform equally. If they do, I think that they have a winner on their hands. It will be interesting to see who makes these blades and how they will be marketed. So far, so good.

While cutting in the afternoon, we had some company stop over. This was unusual because as you probably can tell, I am not quite the social butterfly. Besides family gatherings, we are pretty much homebodies, with most of our focus on work. I am not complaining at all, as I like it that way. I enjoy what I do so that most of the time it doesn't even feel like work, as you know. But every once in a while we have friends drop over to see what we are up to.

This time a friend of my partners came and he brought his wife and seven year old son. They only stayed a bit, as I was in the middle of cutting and Keith was in the middle of making a pen. They were quite interested in what we were up to and enjoyed seeing us in our work environment. Their son was intrigued with the cats, and they with him.

After a bit, they invited us to dinner at their camp on nearby Eel lake. We never realized that they had a place there, as we frequently take walks on the vary road to their place. It is a nice and quiet place where once in a while we would even slip in between the camps and go swimming.

We gladly accepted the invitation and after finishing up our work here at home, headed out for the evening. I wish I had brought my camera, because their spot was very pretty. Their cabin was simple, but cozy and we had an easy dinner of barbeque hamburgers along with a macaroni salad that I brought and some fresh strawberries for dessert. The weather was perfect and calm and I played frisbee with their son while Isabel took a swim (I hadn't brought my suit)

After supper we made a bonfire on the beach and watched the sun go down and just sat and talked for a bit. Isabel was originally from Quebec. She met Timon when he was there attending university and they came back here to Nova Scotia over 10 years ago. She said she very much preferred it here to there, even though most of her family lived in Quebec. When she came here, she did not even speak English and when she was telling stories, she was very animated and would slip back into French from time to time. I could mostly understand though, as living where I do here, most people are bi-lingual and I am beginning to pick some phrases up. In any case, she was friendly and fun and we had a nice time. I feel as if I made some new friends.

Today I have a variety of tasks to complete. I still need to cut the ponds, but I probably won't do that until tomorrow. I want to do them on the table saw and that will require me heading over to Keith's parents to do so. I need to print out the pattern packets and do a light sanding and inspection on all the pieces I have cut. I also want to work on the birds.

All in all, it was a good day. I accomplished a great deal, and took some time in the evening to relax and unwind and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. It is good to find that balance in life. I realize it isn't always possible, but when it does, it shows us how good life can be. I am very fortunate to have such a good life.

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mystery Blades are Surprisingly Good*
> 
> I was very pleased that yesterday I was able to pretty much finish up the next set of skaters that have to go out on Tuesday. Between the saw and the new blades that I am trying out, everything worked out perfectly and was actually a lot of fun.
> 
> Once again, I am quite impressed with the unknown blades that I am trying out for one of my wholesale companies. Not only are they sharp and accurate, but they last a really long time too. One blade lasted through three sets of 20 figures with little effort. I probably could have kept cutting with them, but at that point when I stopped and turned the pieces, there was slight burning in the corners. I decided that three sets was enough and changed the blade at that point, although it was still quite sharp and went through four layers of 1/8" birch pretty much effortlessly.
> 
> I don't think I have ever used blades that performed that well. I am quite anxious to find out what they are. Not only do they last long, but they track right on the spot, and I find that there is no drift whatsoever with them. They turn very accurately and tightly too, and got around those tiny skate blades with little effort at all.
> 
> One other bonus that I discovered is that the back edge is near perfect. They are reverse-tooth blades, which means that on the bottom inch of the blade, the teeth are pointed upwards so that there is no tear-out on the bottom of the piece you are cutting. In theory this is great, but I still find that even if I use reverse-tooth blades, most of them still leave a definite ridge on the back of the piece. Although it is much less than with regular blades, it still requires some sanding and you can tell the back from the front.
> 
> That is not the case with these blades. The bottom edge is nearly as perfect as the top edge. And even though there may be a slight ridge there, it is far less than what I am used to and a great improvement. That means a lot when I am cutting several hundred pieces like I am now. It will really make a difference in the amount of time I am going to need to sand to clean up the backs.
> 
> I was given about five or six types of blades to try out, and these are the first ones I have done so. I can't wait to see if the other sizes perform equally. If they do, I think that they have a winner on their hands. It will be interesting to see who makes these blades and how they will be marketed. So far, so good.
> 
> While cutting in the afternoon, we had some company stop over. This was unusual because as you probably can tell, I am not quite the social butterfly. Besides family gatherings, we are pretty much homebodies, with most of our focus on work. I am not complaining at all, as I like it that way. I enjoy what I do so that most of the time it doesn't even feel like work, as you know. But every once in a while we have friends drop over to see what we are up to.
> 
> This time a friend of my partners came and he brought his wife and seven year old son. They only stayed a bit, as I was in the middle of cutting and Keith was in the middle of making a pen. They were quite interested in what we were up to and enjoyed seeing us in our work environment. Their son was intrigued with the cats, and they with him.
> 
> After a bit, they invited us to dinner at their camp on nearby Eel lake. We never realized that they had a place there, as we frequently take walks on the vary road to their place. It is a nice and quiet place where once in a while we would even slip in between the camps and go swimming.
> 
> We gladly accepted the invitation and after finishing up our work here at home, headed out for the evening. I wish I had brought my camera, because their spot was very pretty. Their cabin was simple, but cozy and we had an easy dinner of barbeque hamburgers along with a macaroni salad that I brought and some fresh strawberries for dessert. The weather was perfect and calm and I played frisbee with their son while Isabel took a swim (I hadn't brought my suit)
> 
> After supper we made a bonfire on the beach and watched the sun go down and just sat and talked for a bit. Isabel was originally from Quebec. She met Timon when he was there attending university and they came back here to Nova Scotia over 10 years ago. She said she very much preferred it here to there, even though most of her family lived in Quebec. When she came here, she did not even speak English and when she was telling stories, she was very animated and would slip back into French from time to time. I could mostly understand though, as living where I do here, most people are bi-lingual and I am beginning to pick some phrases up. In any case, she was friendly and fun and we had a nice time. I feel as if I made some new friends.
> 
> Today I have a variety of tasks to complete. I still need to cut the ponds, but I probably won't do that until tomorrow. I want to do them on the table saw and that will require me heading over to Keith's parents to do so. I need to print out the pattern packets and do a light sanding and inspection on all the pieces I have cut. I also want to work on the birds.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I accomplished a great deal, and took some time in the evening to relax and unwind and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. It is good to find that balance in life. I realize it isn't always possible, but when it does, it shows us how good life can be. I am very fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Good morning Sheila,
The way I look at it, those sample blades are really specially made because they make the best for those first run of production. I hope they would not change when business got bigger. Like most of your work, they become better and better because it is handcrafted but those whose business is going for a mass production, they give priority on higher profit by more production rather than quality. 
Today was a fine day for me… I have done the newest challenge in me…. veneering. 
Hope you can do the best and shorten the list of those orders. Just be careful. Yesterday, I was reading your blog and I am glad your car is done and good again. Your are very productived these days.

God bless,


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mystery Blades are Surprisingly Good*
> 
> I was very pleased that yesterday I was able to pretty much finish up the next set of skaters that have to go out on Tuesday. Between the saw and the new blades that I am trying out, everything worked out perfectly and was actually a lot of fun.
> 
> Once again, I am quite impressed with the unknown blades that I am trying out for one of my wholesale companies. Not only are they sharp and accurate, but they last a really long time too. One blade lasted through three sets of 20 figures with little effort. I probably could have kept cutting with them, but at that point when I stopped and turned the pieces, there was slight burning in the corners. I decided that three sets was enough and changed the blade at that point, although it was still quite sharp and went through four layers of 1/8" birch pretty much effortlessly.
> 
> I don't think I have ever used blades that performed that well. I am quite anxious to find out what they are. Not only do they last long, but they track right on the spot, and I find that there is no drift whatsoever with them. They turn very accurately and tightly too, and got around those tiny skate blades with little effort at all.
> 
> One other bonus that I discovered is that the back edge is near perfect. They are reverse-tooth blades, which means that on the bottom inch of the blade, the teeth are pointed upwards so that there is no tear-out on the bottom of the piece you are cutting. In theory this is great, but I still find that even if I use reverse-tooth blades, most of them still leave a definite ridge on the back of the piece. Although it is much less than with regular blades, it still requires some sanding and you can tell the back from the front.
> 
> That is not the case with these blades. The bottom edge is nearly as perfect as the top edge. And even though there may be a slight ridge there, it is far less than what I am used to and a great improvement. That means a lot when I am cutting several hundred pieces like I am now. It will really make a difference in the amount of time I am going to need to sand to clean up the backs.
> 
> I was given about five or six types of blades to try out, and these are the first ones I have done so. I can't wait to see if the other sizes perform equally. If they do, I think that they have a winner on their hands. It will be interesting to see who makes these blades and how they will be marketed. So far, so good.
> 
> While cutting in the afternoon, we had some company stop over. This was unusual because as you probably can tell, I am not quite the social butterfly. Besides family gatherings, we are pretty much homebodies, with most of our focus on work. I am not complaining at all, as I like it that way. I enjoy what I do so that most of the time it doesn't even feel like work, as you know. But every once in a while we have friends drop over to see what we are up to.
> 
> This time a friend of my partners came and he brought his wife and seven year old son. They only stayed a bit, as I was in the middle of cutting and Keith was in the middle of making a pen. They were quite interested in what we were up to and enjoyed seeing us in our work environment. Their son was intrigued with the cats, and they with him.
> 
> After a bit, they invited us to dinner at their camp on nearby Eel lake. We never realized that they had a place there, as we frequently take walks on the vary road to their place. It is a nice and quiet place where once in a while we would even slip in between the camps and go swimming.
> 
> We gladly accepted the invitation and after finishing up our work here at home, headed out for the evening. I wish I had brought my camera, because their spot was very pretty. Their cabin was simple, but cozy and we had an easy dinner of barbeque hamburgers along with a macaroni salad that I brought and some fresh strawberries for dessert. The weather was perfect and calm and I played frisbee with their son while Isabel took a swim (I hadn't brought my suit)
> 
> After supper we made a bonfire on the beach and watched the sun go down and just sat and talked for a bit. Isabel was originally from Quebec. She met Timon when he was there attending university and they came back here to Nova Scotia over 10 years ago. She said she very much preferred it here to there, even though most of her family lived in Quebec. When she came here, she did not even speak English and when she was telling stories, she was very animated and would slip back into French from time to time. I could mostly understand though, as living where I do here, most people are bi-lingual and I am beginning to pick some phrases up. In any case, she was friendly and fun and we had a nice time. I feel as if I made some new friends.
> 
> Today I have a variety of tasks to complete. I still need to cut the ponds, but I probably won't do that until tomorrow. I want to do them on the table saw and that will require me heading over to Keith's parents to do so. I need to print out the pattern packets and do a light sanding and inspection on all the pieces I have cut. I also want to work on the birds.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I accomplished a great deal, and took some time in the evening to relax and unwind and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. It is good to find that balance in life. I realize it isn't always possible, but when it does, it shows us how good life can be. I am very fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Make sure you let us know what brand those blades are when you find out!

I have a funny feeling whose blades they are, but am going to keep it to myself until I find out. ;-)

-bob


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mystery Blades are Surprisingly Good*
> 
> I was very pleased that yesterday I was able to pretty much finish up the next set of skaters that have to go out on Tuesday. Between the saw and the new blades that I am trying out, everything worked out perfectly and was actually a lot of fun.
> 
> Once again, I am quite impressed with the unknown blades that I am trying out for one of my wholesale companies. Not only are they sharp and accurate, but they last a really long time too. One blade lasted through three sets of 20 figures with little effort. I probably could have kept cutting with them, but at that point when I stopped and turned the pieces, there was slight burning in the corners. I decided that three sets was enough and changed the blade at that point, although it was still quite sharp and went through four layers of 1/8" birch pretty much effortlessly.
> 
> I don't think I have ever used blades that performed that well. I am quite anxious to find out what they are. Not only do they last long, but they track right on the spot, and I find that there is no drift whatsoever with them. They turn very accurately and tightly too, and got around those tiny skate blades with little effort at all.
> 
> One other bonus that I discovered is that the back edge is near perfect. They are reverse-tooth blades, which means that on the bottom inch of the blade, the teeth are pointed upwards so that there is no tear-out on the bottom of the piece you are cutting. In theory this is great, but I still find that even if I use reverse-tooth blades, most of them still leave a definite ridge on the back of the piece. Although it is much less than with regular blades, it still requires some sanding and you can tell the back from the front.
> 
> That is not the case with these blades. The bottom edge is nearly as perfect as the top edge. And even though there may be a slight ridge there, it is far less than what I am used to and a great improvement. That means a lot when I am cutting several hundred pieces like I am now. It will really make a difference in the amount of time I am going to need to sand to clean up the backs.
> 
> I was given about five or six types of blades to try out, and these are the first ones I have done so. I can't wait to see if the other sizes perform equally. If they do, I think that they have a winner on their hands. It will be interesting to see who makes these blades and how they will be marketed. So far, so good.
> 
> While cutting in the afternoon, we had some company stop over. This was unusual because as you probably can tell, I am not quite the social butterfly. Besides family gatherings, we are pretty much homebodies, with most of our focus on work. I am not complaining at all, as I like it that way. I enjoy what I do so that most of the time it doesn't even feel like work, as you know. But every once in a while we have friends drop over to see what we are up to.
> 
> This time a friend of my partners came and he brought his wife and seven year old son. They only stayed a bit, as I was in the middle of cutting and Keith was in the middle of making a pen. They were quite interested in what we were up to and enjoyed seeing us in our work environment. Their son was intrigued with the cats, and they with him.
> 
> After a bit, they invited us to dinner at their camp on nearby Eel lake. We never realized that they had a place there, as we frequently take walks on the vary road to their place. It is a nice and quiet place where once in a while we would even slip in between the camps and go swimming.
> 
> We gladly accepted the invitation and after finishing up our work here at home, headed out for the evening. I wish I had brought my camera, because their spot was very pretty. Their cabin was simple, but cozy and we had an easy dinner of barbeque hamburgers along with a macaroni salad that I brought and some fresh strawberries for dessert. The weather was perfect and calm and I played frisbee with their son while Isabel took a swim (I hadn't brought my suit)
> 
> After supper we made a bonfire on the beach and watched the sun go down and just sat and talked for a bit. Isabel was originally from Quebec. She met Timon when he was there attending university and they came back here to Nova Scotia over 10 years ago. She said she very much preferred it here to there, even though most of her family lived in Quebec. When she came here, she did not even speak English and when she was telling stories, she was very animated and would slip back into French from time to time. I could mostly understand though, as living where I do here, most people are bi-lingual and I am beginning to pick some phrases up. In any case, she was friendly and fun and we had a nice time. I feel as if I made some new friends.
> 
> Today I have a variety of tasks to complete. I still need to cut the ponds, but I probably won't do that until tomorrow. I want to do them on the table saw and that will require me heading over to Keith's parents to do so. I need to print out the pattern packets and do a light sanding and inspection on all the pieces I have cut. I also want to work on the birds.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I accomplished a great deal, and took some time in the evening to relax and unwind and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. It is good to find that balance in life. I realize it isn't always possible, but when it does, it shows us how good life can be. I am very fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Howdy there !
REF; blades: I'm with bob be looking forward to seeing what kind they are . Got to love a nice fire But I didn't hear about any smores or cresent rolls being made .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mystery Blades are Surprisingly Good*
> 
> I was very pleased that yesterday I was able to pretty much finish up the next set of skaters that have to go out on Tuesday. Between the saw and the new blades that I am trying out, everything worked out perfectly and was actually a lot of fun.
> 
> Once again, I am quite impressed with the unknown blades that I am trying out for one of my wholesale companies. Not only are they sharp and accurate, but they last a really long time too. One blade lasted through three sets of 20 figures with little effort. I probably could have kept cutting with them, but at that point when I stopped and turned the pieces, there was slight burning in the corners. I decided that three sets was enough and changed the blade at that point, although it was still quite sharp and went through four layers of 1/8" birch pretty much effortlessly.
> 
> I don't think I have ever used blades that performed that well. I am quite anxious to find out what they are. Not only do they last long, but they track right on the spot, and I find that there is no drift whatsoever with them. They turn very accurately and tightly too, and got around those tiny skate blades with little effort at all.
> 
> One other bonus that I discovered is that the back edge is near perfect. They are reverse-tooth blades, which means that on the bottom inch of the blade, the teeth are pointed upwards so that there is no tear-out on the bottom of the piece you are cutting. In theory this is great, but I still find that even if I use reverse-tooth blades, most of them still leave a definite ridge on the back of the piece. Although it is much less than with regular blades, it still requires some sanding and you can tell the back from the front.
> 
> That is not the case with these blades. The bottom edge is nearly as perfect as the top edge. And even though there may be a slight ridge there, it is far less than what I am used to and a great improvement. That means a lot when I am cutting several hundred pieces like I am now. It will really make a difference in the amount of time I am going to need to sand to clean up the backs.
> 
> I was given about five or six types of blades to try out, and these are the first ones I have done so. I can't wait to see if the other sizes perform equally. If they do, I think that they have a winner on their hands. It will be interesting to see who makes these blades and how they will be marketed. So far, so good.
> 
> While cutting in the afternoon, we had some company stop over. This was unusual because as you probably can tell, I am not quite the social butterfly. Besides family gatherings, we are pretty much homebodies, with most of our focus on work. I am not complaining at all, as I like it that way. I enjoy what I do so that most of the time it doesn't even feel like work, as you know. But every once in a while we have friends drop over to see what we are up to.
> 
> This time a friend of my partners came and he brought his wife and seven year old son. They only stayed a bit, as I was in the middle of cutting and Keith was in the middle of making a pen. They were quite interested in what we were up to and enjoyed seeing us in our work environment. Their son was intrigued with the cats, and they with him.
> 
> After a bit, they invited us to dinner at their camp on nearby Eel lake. We never realized that they had a place there, as we frequently take walks on the vary road to their place. It is a nice and quiet place where once in a while we would even slip in between the camps and go swimming.
> 
> We gladly accepted the invitation and after finishing up our work here at home, headed out for the evening. I wish I had brought my camera, because their spot was very pretty. Their cabin was simple, but cozy and we had an easy dinner of barbeque hamburgers along with a macaroni salad that I brought and some fresh strawberries for dessert. The weather was perfect and calm and I played frisbee with their son while Isabel took a swim (I hadn't brought my suit)
> 
> After supper we made a bonfire on the beach and watched the sun go down and just sat and talked for a bit. Isabel was originally from Quebec. She met Timon when he was there attending university and they came back here to Nova Scotia over 10 years ago. She said she very much preferred it here to there, even though most of her family lived in Quebec. When she came here, she did not even speak English and when she was telling stories, she was very animated and would slip back into French from time to time. I could mostly understand though, as living where I do here, most people are bi-lingual and I am beginning to pick some phrases up. In any case, she was friendly and fun and we had a nice time. I feel as if I made some new friends.
> 
> Today I have a variety of tasks to complete. I still need to cut the ponds, but I probably won't do that until tomorrow. I want to do them on the table saw and that will require me heading over to Keith's parents to do so. I need to print out the pattern packets and do a light sanding and inspection on all the pieces I have cut. I also want to work on the birds.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I accomplished a great deal, and took some time in the evening to relax and unwind and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. It is good to find that balance in life. I realize it isn't always possible, but when it does, it shows us how good life can be. I am very fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Yes, I will certainly share the information with everyone when I find out.

Bert - I don't know if they are from an established company or a new one. I also don't know if these blades are already on the market, or if they are a totally new process which would support your thoughts on being the first run series. I suppose I will find out later on. 

Bob - I am also guessing to myself what they may be, but they are really better than most if not all the others I tried so I don't think I could make a good guess. You will have to get back to me also when we all find out what they really are. 

And David - We had a simple dinner and not too much in the line of food. That was OK though because what we did eat was good and certainly enough. They did pass the can of Pringles around the fire later on, but I wasn't too hungry yet. All in all though it was a great spur of the moment evening. Sometimes those are the best!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mystery Blades are Surprisingly Good*
> 
> I was very pleased that yesterday I was able to pretty much finish up the next set of skaters that have to go out on Tuesday. Between the saw and the new blades that I am trying out, everything worked out perfectly and was actually a lot of fun.
> 
> Once again, I am quite impressed with the unknown blades that I am trying out for one of my wholesale companies. Not only are they sharp and accurate, but they last a really long time too. One blade lasted through three sets of 20 figures with little effort. I probably could have kept cutting with them, but at that point when I stopped and turned the pieces, there was slight burning in the corners. I decided that three sets was enough and changed the blade at that point, although it was still quite sharp and went through four layers of 1/8" birch pretty much effortlessly.
> 
> I don't think I have ever used blades that performed that well. I am quite anxious to find out what they are. Not only do they last long, but they track right on the spot, and I find that there is no drift whatsoever with them. They turn very accurately and tightly too, and got around those tiny skate blades with little effort at all.
> 
> One other bonus that I discovered is that the back edge is near perfect. They are reverse-tooth blades, which means that on the bottom inch of the blade, the teeth are pointed upwards so that there is no tear-out on the bottom of the piece you are cutting. In theory this is great, but I still find that even if I use reverse-tooth blades, most of them still leave a definite ridge on the back of the piece. Although it is much less than with regular blades, it still requires some sanding and you can tell the back from the front.
> 
> That is not the case with these blades. The bottom edge is nearly as perfect as the top edge. And even though there may be a slight ridge there, it is far less than what I am used to and a great improvement. That means a lot when I am cutting several hundred pieces like I am now. It will really make a difference in the amount of time I am going to need to sand to clean up the backs.
> 
> I was given about five or six types of blades to try out, and these are the first ones I have done so. I can't wait to see if the other sizes perform equally. If they do, I think that they have a winner on their hands. It will be interesting to see who makes these blades and how they will be marketed. So far, so good.
> 
> While cutting in the afternoon, we had some company stop over. This was unusual because as you probably can tell, I am not quite the social butterfly. Besides family gatherings, we are pretty much homebodies, with most of our focus on work. I am not complaining at all, as I like it that way. I enjoy what I do so that most of the time it doesn't even feel like work, as you know. But every once in a while we have friends drop over to see what we are up to.
> 
> This time a friend of my partners came and he brought his wife and seven year old son. They only stayed a bit, as I was in the middle of cutting and Keith was in the middle of making a pen. They were quite interested in what we were up to and enjoyed seeing us in our work environment. Their son was intrigued with the cats, and they with him.
> 
> After a bit, they invited us to dinner at their camp on nearby Eel lake. We never realized that they had a place there, as we frequently take walks on the vary road to their place. It is a nice and quiet place where once in a while we would even slip in between the camps and go swimming.
> 
> We gladly accepted the invitation and after finishing up our work here at home, headed out for the evening. I wish I had brought my camera, because their spot was very pretty. Their cabin was simple, but cozy and we had an easy dinner of barbeque hamburgers along with a macaroni salad that I brought and some fresh strawberries for dessert. The weather was perfect and calm and I played frisbee with their son while Isabel took a swim (I hadn't brought my suit)
> 
> After supper we made a bonfire on the beach and watched the sun go down and just sat and talked for a bit. Isabel was originally from Quebec. She met Timon when he was there attending university and they came back here to Nova Scotia over 10 years ago. She said she very much preferred it here to there, even though most of her family lived in Quebec. When she came here, she did not even speak English and when she was telling stories, she was very animated and would slip back into French from time to time. I could mostly understand though, as living where I do here, most people are bi-lingual and I am beginning to pick some phrases up. In any case, she was friendly and fun and we had a nice time. I feel as if I made some new friends.
> 
> Today I have a variety of tasks to complete. I still need to cut the ponds, but I probably won't do that until tomorrow. I want to do them on the table saw and that will require me heading over to Keith's parents to do so. I need to print out the pattern packets and do a light sanding and inspection on all the pieces I have cut. I also want to work on the birds.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I accomplished a great deal, and took some time in the evening to relax and unwind and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. It is good to find that balance in life. I realize it isn't always possible, but when it does, it shows us how good life can be. I am very fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Sounds like a fun day, Sheila. You have to stop to smell the roses on occassion.

I'm curious to hear what the blades are.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*

We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.

I love my job.

I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.

I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.

I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.

I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?

It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.

Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?

Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.

I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?

I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?

I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.

It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.

But now I have wandered from the main topic.

I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.

After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.

I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.

I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:










This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.

Thus, I love my job!

I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.

It is hard to call it 'work' some days.

As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.

I am one very fortunate woman.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.
> 
> I love my job.
> 
> I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.
> 
> I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?
> 
> It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?
> 
> Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.
> 
> I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?
> 
> I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?
> 
> I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.
> 
> It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.
> 
> But now I have wandered from the main topic.
> 
> I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.
> 
> After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.
> 
> I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.
> 
> I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.
> 
> Thus, I love my job!
> 
> I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.
> 
> It is hard to call it 'work' some days.
> 
> As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.
> 
> I am one very fortunate woman.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


oh boy
the sunday long post

haven't read it yet
but with my second cup
of coffee
i will now

thanks for keeping our mornings interesting

have a great day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.
> 
> I love my job.
> 
> I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.
> 
> I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?
> 
> It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?
> 
> Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.
> 
> I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?
> 
> I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?
> 
> I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.
> 
> It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.
> 
> But now I have wandered from the main topic.
> 
> I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.
> 
> After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.
> 
> I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.
> 
> I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.
> 
> Thus, I love my job!
> 
> I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.
> 
> It is hard to call it 'work' some days.
> 
> As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.
> 
> I am one very fortunate woman.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Yep, Dave! It usually starts out with me looking at a blank page thinking "what the heck am I going to write about today?" and more so than not, it winds up like this. Is that good or bad? Hummmm . . . . . :/

I guess I get on a roll . . .

Have a great one! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.
> 
> I love my job.
> 
> I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.
> 
> I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?
> 
> It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?
> 
> Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.
> 
> I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?
> 
> I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?
> 
> I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.
> 
> It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.
> 
> But now I have wandered from the main topic.
> 
> I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.
> 
> After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.
> 
> I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.
> 
> I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.
> 
> Thus, I love my job!
> 
> I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.
> 
> It is hard to call it 'work' some days.
> 
> As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.
> 
> I am one very fortunate woman.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


well i did read it
and have to say

*yes you are a very lucky woman*

i can't wait to see these new blades
i have some delta blades
that i would rather change out
as they are not to good

as far as the life of tools or blades go
on job sites
if something breaks or quits working
i get what i can to continue
if it pays for itself by finishing the job
i can throw it away if needed
and replace with a better one
tool maintenance and bit or blade replacement
should be part of the price of the work
dull or shoddy tools don't make money or work easy
why skimp

thanks for the uplift today
have a good one


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.
> 
> I love my job.
> 
> I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.
> 
> I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?
> 
> It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?
> 
> Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.
> 
> I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?
> 
> I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?
> 
> I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.
> 
> It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.
> 
> But now I have wandered from the main topic.
> 
> I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.
> 
> After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.
> 
> I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.
> 
> I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.
> 
> Thus, I love my job!
> 
> I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.
> 
> It is hard to call it 'work' some days.
> 
> As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.
> 
> I am one very fortunate woman.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


as a hobbyist on a restricted budget I can see why some people want to extend the life on the blade 
but the only way I wuold do it wuold be using an extra tableplate of wood that fits the original table
when sliding in from the front and clamped from the underside … to raise the table 1-2 cm 
but only if thin wood is cut 
other than that no

nice sign he made 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.
> 
> I love my job.
> 
> I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.
> 
> I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?
> 
> It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?
> 
> Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.
> 
> I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?
> 
> I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?
> 
> I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.
> 
> It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.
> 
> But now I have wandered from the main topic.
> 
> I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.
> 
> After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.
> 
> I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.
> 
> I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.
> 
> Thus, I love my job!
> 
> I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.
> 
> It is hard to call it 'work' some days.
> 
> As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.
> 
> I am one very fortunate woman.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Hi, Dennis!

I do understand your way of raising the table up, but I use mostly reverse tooth scroll saw blades and if I put a layer on the table, the reverse teeth would not reach the bottom of the wood. I am not saying that people should waste or be careless with throwing out blades prematurely, but I do think that it is an important part of the process and cutting with sharp and fresh blades is really important. Just as it is important to have sharp router bits or lathe tools so you don't damage the pieces you are working on.

And yes, the sign is really cool! It feels great to see how creative others can be!

I hope you have a great evening! (By the way - I love the new avatar!)

Take care and 'hi' to Silke!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes "All Work and No Play" Makes Me Very Happy*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," but sometimes I think about that and I am sure that Jack didn't do the same type of work as me.
> 
> I love my job.
> 
> I realize too that in that respect, I am very much the exception to the rule. Most people that I know go through each day doing their job so that they can come home to work on their woodworking or painting or being creative in other ways. I am very fortunate in that I have been able to make being creative my lifestyle and therefore it isn't really a 'job' to me, it is a privilege.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is all fun and games, as those of you who read often have seen. There is still politics and dealing with things that I don't always want to deal with and the necessary mundane tasks associated with running any business, but overall it is really something that I never want to take for granted and I absolutely love to do. The rewards are far greater than a paycheck and the stories that I hear from my customers are a wonderful affirmation that I am doing a good thing.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. It began in the morning when I had what I consider a good idea. I suppose that remains to be seen, but I thought of something that I think will add a new dimension to my pattern business and I am very excited about it. I don't want to talk about it just yet because I am still in the planning stage and there are many details to work out but I spent the better part of the morning doing some research and thinking things through and I think it is something that will add positively to my business. More details will come soon.
> 
> I still had two sets of figures to cut out and did so in the early afternoon. Again, I am really happy with the new trial scroll saw blades both in precision and with their longevity. I wound up cutting over 200 detailed pieces using only three blades, and blade #3 is still going, as I needed to change blades just before I began cutting the last set. I could have probably still used the worn blade that was in the saw, but I saw evidence of some burning of the wood which made me realize that it was time to change. After all, I had a couple dozen of them and there was no reason to be cheap and leave burned edges. I am sure if I slapped another layer of packaging tape on the pieces, I could have squeezed more life out of it, because it was still cutting without really having to push hard through the wood, but what would be the point?
> 
> It always seems to amaze me how people place such an importance on pushing a scroll saw blade to the outer limits. I try to wrap my head around it and find that I can't quite understand their way of thinking sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all want our blades to last. But when we consider everything involved in a project, why cheapen out on a blade?
> 
> Most blades cost $2 to $4 per dozen. On the high end of the scale, that's only about 33 cents per blade. The way I look at it, even if you need to go through several blades to complete a project, you are still doing good. It isn't like you are buying $75 Freud table saw blades. They sell them by the gross for a reason.
> 
> I have heard stories of people who flip them over and file this end and that or move them up or down in the holder in order to extend blade life and I have just one question to that - Why?
> 
> I would think that the time it takes to do all that stuff would exceed the blades' worth anyway. After all, isn't my time worth something too?
> 
> I am traditionally pretty easy on blades. I am not what you would call an 'aggressive' scroll sawyer. I like cutting at a relaxed pace and don't try to set any speed records and to me, accuracy is more important. Those of you who have seen my videos on scroll sawing though can also see that I do move the wood through the saw at a good pace. I don't consider myself a 'slow' scroll sawyer. I think I move at a pace that is right for me and gets the job done for me with the accuracy that I want.
> 
> It is odd that I find that I go through far fewer blades than my partner does. Neither of us have quite figured out why. I think it is just personal technique that makes subtle differences on blade wear and it is something that is unique to each cutter. It doesn't mean that one is better than the other, just that the style is different.
> 
> But now I have wandered from the main topic.
> 
> I suppose my point is that blades are cheap and when they are dull they should be changed. Usually if you are familiar to the scroll saw, you can see this coming before it breaks. With all the cost involved in time and wood, having a sharp, fresh blade is a truly important part of the cutting process and should be one of the priorities on your list in order to have a good experience and produce a good project. Just my two cents.
> 
> After cutting, I spent the afternoon shooting another couple of video segments for the classes. I know I am due for the next lesson, but with these skaters needing to be done as soon as possible, I had to put it on hold until that job was finished. I should have the next class posted either today or tomorrow though, so be looking for that.
> 
> I find that I am doing a bit better with the videos, although I am still not quite comfortable with them as I want to be. It seems that I start them off and then stammer around a bit until I get going. If I think too much, I muck it up and have to start again. Usually however, I make my mistakes before cutting and I am able to start it over again without any consequence. Once I get rolling it seems to go much better, as I forget what I am doing and get involved in the process. I do feel I know what I am doing and once on familiar ground it takes over the fear and I do fine. I hope it shows in the results.
> 
> I had a nice email from a customer who had combined some of my patterns to make a custom sign. He used a bird pattern that I made, and also one of the recent lettering patterns to make a sign for his daughter. He also painted the birds in and requested that I make some videos on painting, which I definitely intend to do very soon. I wanted to show you all the results of his efforts, as I think it is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me so happy to see how creative others can be with my designs. The main goal that I have with my work is to offer a variety of ideas that people can use as a springboard for their own and this is a great example of how that can work. I was thrilled to see it and it makes me very happy to think that I contribute to others' creativity.
> 
> Thus, I love my job!
> 
> I spent the evening separating the layers of skaters from each other and giving them a quick hand sanding and polish. They didn't need much, but it was time consuming nonetheless. I didn't mind however, as I had a five part HBO mini-series that I wanted to see and just started running it in the background. As it turned out, I was just finishing up the final sanding on the last pieces as the final part of the series came to an end. It was almost midnight, and I had lost track of the time, as watching a good story while sanding made it pass very quickly.
> 
> It is hard to call it 'work' some days.
> 
> As I gaze upon the box of figures and think about my new idea and also about how I am going to present the next lesson for my class, I can't help but think that I am very lucky. Doing what I love has opened so many doors for me and given me so many opportunities to enrich others' lives.
> 
> I am one very fortunate woman.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I do understand this with sharp tools 
and if not before then deffently after tonight … LOL
I used an very dull plastichandled saw …. I just wuolden destroy a new sharp one 
I rip cut 2 yard long piece of wood I have used against some concrete earlyer 
and thats it the last cut it ever will make …. so in the near future its going to be recycled 
as cardscrapers etc. the plastic is already tossed for recycling 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.

This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.

It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.

Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.

While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner.  On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.

I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:

Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls

It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.

Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


Morning Shelia !
I notice the leaves yesterday also as I was riding out pick up a lathe a older one but has been taken care. 
and we started talking about are fall ride with mom and my aunt ( we take each year) 
I'll be sitting the lathe on the stand and clean it up some . Then research how to do as it was high school last time I used one

Hate running out of propane . I pick-up a couple tanks that was on the side of the road and traded them in for the newer one so I have a couple extra tanks . Plus heat my work area in the winter.

Have a good day !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


Congratulations on your 'new' lathe, David! I am sure you will find a lot of enjoyment with it. I know Keith has really enjoyed it very much. Last night he told me he made over 100 pens on it already! He wants to move up to larger things soon, and we are figuring out how we can do that in our little space here. I will let you know.

I hope you take a couple of pictures of your annual outing. I am sure it is quite beautiful in your area. I will be looking forward to seeing them.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


I too love fall. We have gotten some much needed rain the last few days, and the temperature is way down. I don't know the exact degrees. I do know we turned the air conditioner off yesterday and opened some windows. That's good sign, for comfort, and my electric bill.
I even got a jumpstart this year. The older boys happened to be home yeterday and said they were bored. They ought to know better by now than to ever tell me they're bored. I always have projects that need done.
I was hurting like hell with the rain coming down. I supervised though. It took hours, the two older boys, the four younger boys, and lots of coffee, but we have all the fall yard decorations now sitting in the middle of the shop floor waiting for me to start seperating. I will piddle with it here and there between now and Thanksgiving to check all the lights and such and make repairs. We like too decorate the yard so much that we light it up between Thanksgiving and Christmas so bright at night that it looks like noontime on the Fourth of July.
First though, I have to get out the Holloween decorations. 
Yes, I see me having plenty to do in the next few months. Now I just can't wait till time to start up the wood heater so I can pull out the dutch oven and simmer my home made chili all day on it. 
Yes, it is getting to be my favorite time of year as well. 
Good morning Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


Morning back to you William! I also am hurting for some painting time so I can make some more fall decorations - and get some Christmas gifts done! In the fall I start to take Sundays for "my day" and just paint or do things that are for me and my family and friends. If they happen to also be work-related, that is OK, but they don't HAVE to be - that is what makes them even more special.

I would love to see pictures of your yard at the different seasons. Be sure to post for all of us to see. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


I didn't realize anyone here would be interested in seeing the yard decorated. I'll be sure to post photos Sheila. I'll put them in the non-shop talk forums section and let you know when I put them up.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


Happy Labour Day to you also Sheila!

It is getting cooler here also (of course;-) and the leaves are changing already. I saw my first flock of geese on Aug. 27 so it looks like we are going to have a long winter. Water levels are stll very high here so I think next spring will be interesting.

It is a beautiful morning here now, and my little boy just woke up and we are cuddling as he wakes up. He gives the best 'Little Boy' hugs!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


I noticed yesterday that there was frost, ice crystals on the lawn when I went out to turn the lawn sprinklers
on, and just four days ago it only got down to 60 degrees at night. We are definitely having weird weather.
The wet cool spring got the garden off to a slow start, and now the cooler weather means I have to cover
up the tomatoes that are just starting to get ripe, by Thursday it should be back up to 90 degrees. We do
not have any leaves changing here except for a few that turned brown from the heat. A flock of about 40
geese was overhead about 2 weeks ago, the first I had seen since early spring, and now none again. The
creek is way down, but the river is still going OK. Guess we will have to wait and see what the winter will
bring, hopefully lots of powder for my cross country ski course.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


if it wasn´t for the calender I wuold have sworn the summer was in april only
and the rest of the year one big autumn with all that rain we have had here 
not much have survived in the kitchengarden beside the most persistence vegetables 
even the potato has started to rotten in mull :-(
and now its september where we know the rainy colder days start :-(
I´m affraid its going to be the third very long winther ….....expencieve in oil :-(

but if just we see the coloured Autumn then we know most things will be alright 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson #8 is Posted*
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It is a long weekend for many people here in North America, as we celebrate the Labor Day holiday today.
> 
> This holiday always symbolized the final days of summer to many. When my children were young, usually school would resume immediately following the long weekend. I have wonderful memories of walking the kids to school on those cool mornings for those first days of class. Usually by the time they were done with their school day, around 3:30 in the afternoon, it was once again warm and sunny.
> 
> It is no secret that the following months are my favorite time of year. I love the cooler weather and I don't even mind the cold. It has been a busy summer and I feel as if I haven't taken enough time to get out and enjoy the outdoors. But it was overall a productive summer season, so it was with good reason that I sacrificed.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go out and get some propane for the barbeque. Although I had recently filled the tank, it was inadvertantly left on and completely drained. It was Sunday though and most stores around me are not open on Sunday. I needed to go to the little convenient store which is located a bit more on the back roads.
> 
> While I was driving, I noticed that the tops of the trees were beginning to turn golden. It was the first realization that autumn was definitely just around the corner. On the return drive home, I looked closer at the trees and the forest and saw that they were definitely beginning to change. I made a promise to myself to make sure to get out and take some walks and enjoy the beauty of the fall season. I promise to take some pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing house chores, printing the patterns for the skating pond sets and preparing the next online scroll saw class. I feel good about the lessons and I have received some good feedback from many people. I also have received notes from others who intend to participate in it as soon as the weather cools down and they are able to get back to their shop. I think it is a nice thing to be able to have these classes available with no time lines for all to appreciate and benefit from whenever they can. If you want to see the lesson, the link for it is here:
> 
> Online Scroll Saw Class Lesson 8 - Cutting Curves and Swirls
> 
> It looks like I will finally be able to get back to working on my bird ornaments today. It seems that everything else has gotten in the way lately. But the house is clean, the class is posted, the skaters are almost done and most businesses are closed today so hopefully I will get a good block of time to get at them.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. Enjoy the day whatever it brings.


So many people have said that their weather is extreme this year. I found ours to be a bit cooler and wetter than usual, but not too bad. The past couple of weeks have been the warmest it seems and I only like it for a bit and then I am waiting for the cooler weather again. But that is just me 

I suppose we have to take what we can and hope for the best. Dennis - I hope that you finally dry out and have no more damage. Water damage is really bad. When I lived in the Chicago area we would get rain water in the sewer system every time is stormed. The village insisted that it wasn't from their equipment, even though it had to be. Later on after we moved, the finally took responsibility for it and are fixing the whole system. Lots of money and damage later for us though. 

Good luck with your weather. I hope it holds for you.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*

As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.

Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.

My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.

I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.

By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.

I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.

I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.

Below are the pictures of the finished set:










I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.










It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.

Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:










I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.

I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.

Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.

Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.

I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.

I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


You are a very busy lady. Congrats on the weather related good call. It's very satisfying when we change our original plan and then something later makes us glad that we did. Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Thanks, Dan:
It seems that I have been putting these little ornaments off since last week when I received the order for the additional skating pond sets. Sometimes it is so hard because I want to do two (or three!) things at once and there are only so many hours in the day. Getting these orders is good though and I don't want anyone to think that I don't really appreciate them. It is just a matter of being flexible. Today is a gloomy, wet and foggy day and I am so happy that I don't have to sit on the porch for a couple of hours and sand. AND I got the ornaments done besides. I suppose being flexible is the key in cases like this. It makes everything work. 

Have a great day yourself!

Sheila


----------



## sawdust99

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


They really look great. I would like to see some sort of plane frame around them and a hole or maybe screw in a small screw eye to hang them. With to much detail it is hard in my area to get a real high price for ornaments. Maybe you could offer just a plain ring of any shape to go around them along and also a detailed ring. Just thinking .

Bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


That's a really good point, Bob. They really only take about half an hour to cut. I did cut the featured one and did a video of me cutting the whole thing but for some reason the camera stopped (UGH!) I will be re-shooting that video again though so I will see the time better.

I also stack cut these and you could probably cut them three or four at a time and really cut down on production time. Cutting one layer of something this delicate is difficult, as you need a bit more resistance for better control.

I really like your idea of a plain frame for them to sit in. It will be easy to do and costs no more to include it in the pattern and I think you have a great point. I thank you very much for your input. This way the ornaments themselves are the focus and not the frame.

I will post pictures as soon as they are done. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


the birds are gorgeous sheila

good call on the porch and the weather

have a great day too


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Wow Sheila, just a coat of paint and the birds really "POP", they look so much better with the colors than they do plain.

I have been busy with making segmented bowls. Finished 2 so far and turning the third and have 3 more in the works. A year ago I had absolutely no interest in segmented bowls or vases, so what changed?? I have no idea except maybe that I've changed? I am kind of wondering if the extra room in the shop makes it easier to do segmentation because I have the space for laying them out whereas I was crowded before. They are actually fun to make, lots of figuring out the layers, angles, patterns and glue ups. Most of the time is spent cutting and gluing and and then bing bam the turning takes "minutes" and the finished product is awesome! I'll be posting my second segmented vase soon.

Keep designing, you're good at it!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


*AWE… what a sight to behold!*

Those birds are just* wonderful!*

Really *COOL!*

Your flock is really growing… very nicely!

Thank you very much for the update!

*Keep them hatching!!* LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Thank you all again for your kind words. I am going to be working on the packets and finishing these up and have them on the site by the weekend. I am glad that you like them and looking forward to making the next set. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Nice birds Sheila.
However, I'm a little disappointed.
When I read the title for this post, I was sure we were going to get to see a video of you singing the old Trashmen song, The Bird Is The Word.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


And I'm giving you fair warning, put your coffee down if you don't want to spit it all over you computer if you dare click this link. It's a a YouTube video with the song, The Bird Is The Word, all wrapped up into a funny video featuring scenes from my favorite TV show, House, with voiceovers from a show I can't stand, but they do make this video funny, The Family Guy.
I apologize, but it's your fault Sheila. You now have me looking up weird songs from the 60s and 70s on YouTube.
Remember May The Bird Of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose?
And my favorite "weird" song of all time is the Assumption song. Trust me, go watch it. It's funny. Don't get shocked before watching it all. If any of you have dirty minds, this song will reveal that you do. Watch the whole thing.


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Thanks William. I was hoping someone would have a link to the bird song.

Sheila, these are great looking bird designs and the painting just puts them off the chart.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(Have you heard?) The Bird is the Word*
> 
> As I awoke this morning I couldn't help but think that I made a good tactical move yesterday. Even though that above all things I wanted to stain in my bird ornaments, I made the choice to cut out the little skating ponds and get them ready to ship.
> 
> Now I am the kind of girl that sometimes doesn't look at the entire project. For example on the skating pond sets, I only seem to consider cutting the five characters on the scroll saw as the 'work' part of it. I tend to forget that I still have to cut and sand the little ponds. I suppose since they are only rounded rectangles, I figure they are easy and don't figure in the time for me to make them. (I did figure it in when I calculated my total time on making the project, so that is good!) But when making 36 of anything, plus a few extra to have around, even if it takes five minutes to do it adds to the time.
> 
> My plywood pieces were cut to 30" x 30" initially for storage and so they could fit in my car easily. The ponds are 8.5" x 11" so that means I get six ponds per sheet (I keep the extra wood for later projects or to cut the skaters themselves out of.) I found it is easier to cut these on the table saw and that involved going to my partner's parents house to use it. That took at least an hour, if not two with the subsequent visiting.
> 
> I then needed to round the corners on the scroll saw. I have this neat plastic corner gadget that makes it easy to trace nice rounded corners so with tracing and then scrolling them, it went pretty fast. After that was done, I wanted to sand everything smooth, and used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander to do that. I did that on the front porch (which is where the good decision making came into play) and finished everything up within about an hour or so. Now I can really say 'all done' except for packing everything up in the zip bags that I am expecting to arrive today.
> 
> By the time I finished that and all the housework and laundry and stuff that I needed to get done it was just about 5PM and time to make dinner. I was kind of bummed out because it seemed another day had gotten away from me without me working on my bird ornaments.
> 
> I was getting a little tired, but I wanted to have them stained by the end of the evening so I decided to keep on working on them until they were finished. By around 10:30 I was done, and I felt that at least I accomplished something on them.
> 
> I still am working on what to do about hanging them. I think that I am going to offer an overlay of vine work that can be done of the scroll saw in a circle that I can attach a hanger to. I even thought that I may do not only the vine work, but as a second option also offer the circle of holly leaves to that they can be used as Christmas ornaments. Since the 'frames' will be cut separately, it will be easy to offer both versions and then let my customers decide which would be best for their intended use.
> 
> Below are the pictures of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite nice. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel along with the Americana Acrylic paints to make tints and just brushed them over the top. Since I followed the scroll saw lines, it was quite easy to block in the colors of the tints without having to worry about transferring lines and shading and all of that. The gel makes the colors sheer, so the natural color of the maple shows through and the grain of the wood gives a nice variation of color and adds depth and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple process and I think a very effective way to add some color to your work (and it is also very inexpensive!) I am thinking of doing a video which will show me using the stains and coloring in one of the birds.
> 
> Of course, if you wish you could leave the pieces natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both are attractive and each one can have many applications - either as stand alone projects or as added elements into other larger projects such as boxes and plaques, either as overlay pieces or scrolled right into the piece.
> 
> I really like doing patterns like this and seeing what people come up with. It is one of the things that makes my work so much fun.
> 
> Today it is raining out. I am really happy that I decided to do the sanding on the porch yesterday and got that checked off of my list. I am also happy this morning that I stuck to my guns last night and finished up these ornaments. It is good to have them done to this point.
> 
> Today I will work on the framing of them. I haven't really pictured in my mind what I am going to do yet, and that I believe is part of why I have taken so long on them. But I have been thinking about it and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do now so I think it is time to get to drawing.
> 
> I have to go to Digby for part of the day, but hopefully I will get some of this done this morning. Since we 'lost' the day yesterday with the holiday, this week is sure to go by fast.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the bird ornaments. I still have a list of another eight that I want to draw and make into another set. Then there are the many other projects that I am thinking about. I suppose I just have to check off one thing at a time and go from there. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Yes, I had seen part of that episode of Family Guy some time ago and I couldn't get that silly song out of my head when I was making these. It's funny how some things stick with you, isn't it?

I appreciate all of your kind comments! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Good Day*

I had to do some errands yesterday and that took up most of my day. I also was able to meet up with a dear friend from my painting group in Bear River that I haven't seen in about a year. It was a really good day on lots of levels.

My bags arrived and I will be shipping out the second batch of skaters this morning. It will bring closure to another project and allow me the time to focus on finishing up the bird patterns today and getting them into a packet and up on the site. the clock is ticking for my next deadline and I hope that I am able to get the second set done in time for that. Usually, the first one is what takes a bit more time and hopefully I will be able to produce another set relatively quickly. I need to really get to work and focus on that though.

I had some other good news yesterday too. I got a phone call from the manager of the Firestone place in Shorewood, Illinois where I had my car worked on when I was visiting my son. They decided that since they did the repair improperly, they would send me a credit for the related work that they did on it. It took them a couple of weeks to come to the decision, as they said that it had to go through the proper corporate channels, but I feel that it was a fair one and I am happy that they were accountable for their mistakes.

In addition to reimbursing me for the error, I was assured that the mechanic involved was spoken to and made aware of the mistake that he had made on my car. While I didn't want to get anyone in trouble, I did feel that it was important to make them aware of not only the actual costs and problems that the sloppy work had caused, but also the potential for an even more costly repair had we not noticed the noise it was making.

The manager seemed genuinely concerned and told me that he wanted me to 'leave with a good taste in my mouth' regarding his establishment. I felt that was good considering that I was living in a different country and the potential for me being a return customer was slim. Perhaps he DID really want all his customers to be happy - no matter where they lived.

It was a good end to the story, and the best one I could imagine.

Finally, I received some correspondence from a customer (MrsN here on Lumberjocks) who had purchased my witch's hat painting pattern from me. MrsN is a teacher, and teaches woodworking as a living. She has also purchased some of my See Creature Animal Eyeglass patterns to teach to her students in class and has like them.

She wrote me that she really liked the hat patterns and enjoyed painting them very much. She even sent me a picture of her work:










I was so thrilled when I read her email and saw her picture! I think she did a wonderful job! As a teacher, it is times like this when I feel the best about what I do. To me, the best reward is helping others find their potential and discover a creative side within themselves that they may have not known to exist. I couldn't stop smiling when I saw the picture of Katie's work, as it really made me remember what this is all about.

I love what I do and I love seeing others create wonderful stuff. I suppose that is the bottom line of everything for me. It really gives me a wonderful boost to know that I have helped someone be more creative.

Yes. It was a good day! 

I hope you have a great day today too!

"Teaching is reminding others that they know just as well as you. You are all learners, doers and teachers." -
Richard Bach


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day*
> 
> I had to do some errands yesterday and that took up most of my day. I also was able to meet up with a dear friend from my painting group in Bear River that I haven't seen in about a year. It was a really good day on lots of levels.
> 
> My bags arrived and I will be shipping out the second batch of skaters this morning. It will bring closure to another project and allow me the time to focus on finishing up the bird patterns today and getting them into a packet and up on the site. the clock is ticking for my next deadline and I hope that I am able to get the second set done in time for that. Usually, the first one is what takes a bit more time and hopefully I will be able to produce another set relatively quickly. I need to really get to work and focus on that though.
> 
> I had some other good news yesterday too. I got a phone call from the manager of the Firestone place in Shorewood, Illinois where I had my car worked on when I was visiting my son. They decided that since they did the repair improperly, they would send me a credit for the related work that they did on it. It took them a couple of weeks to come to the decision, as they said that it had to go through the proper corporate channels, but I feel that it was a fair one and I am happy that they were accountable for their mistakes.
> 
> In addition to reimbursing me for the error, I was assured that the mechanic involved was spoken to and made aware of the mistake that he had made on my car. While I didn't want to get anyone in trouble, I did feel that it was important to make them aware of not only the actual costs and problems that the sloppy work had caused, but also the potential for an even more costly repair had we not noticed the noise it was making.
> 
> The manager seemed genuinely concerned and told me that he wanted me to 'leave with a good taste in my mouth' regarding his establishment. I felt that was good considering that I was living in a different country and the potential for me being a return customer was slim. Perhaps he DID really want all his customers to be happy - no matter where they lived.
> 
> It was a good end to the story, and the best one I could imagine.
> 
> Finally, I received some correspondence from a customer (MrsN here on Lumberjocks) who had purchased my witch's hat painting pattern from me. MrsN is a teacher, and teaches woodworking as a living. She has also purchased some of my See Creature Animal Eyeglass patterns to teach to her students in class and has like them.
> 
> She wrote me that she really liked the hat patterns and enjoyed painting them very much. She even sent me a picture of her work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled when I read her email and saw her picture! I think she did a wonderful job! As a teacher, it is times like this when I feel the best about what I do. To me, the best reward is helping others find their potential and discover a creative side within themselves that they may have not known to exist. I couldn't stop smiling when I saw the picture of Katie's work, as it really made me remember what this is all about.
> 
> I love what I do and I love seeing others create wonderful stuff. I suppose that is the bottom line of everything for me. It really gives me a wonderful boost to know that I have helped someone be more creative.
> 
> Yes. It was a good day!
> 
> I hope you have a great day today too!
> 
> "Teaching is reminding others that they know just as well as you. You are all learners, doers and teachers." -
> Richard Bach


sounds like getting out of bed 
is getting to be worth it 
more and more

great news on the car

this post 
is for the birds (LOL)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day*
> 
> I had to do some errands yesterday and that took up most of my day. I also was able to meet up with a dear friend from my painting group in Bear River that I haven't seen in about a year. It was a really good day on lots of levels.
> 
> My bags arrived and I will be shipping out the second batch of skaters this morning. It will bring closure to another project and allow me the time to focus on finishing up the bird patterns today and getting them into a packet and up on the site. the clock is ticking for my next deadline and I hope that I am able to get the second set done in time for that. Usually, the first one is what takes a bit more time and hopefully I will be able to produce another set relatively quickly. I need to really get to work and focus on that though.
> 
> I had some other good news yesterday too. I got a phone call from the manager of the Firestone place in Shorewood, Illinois where I had my car worked on when I was visiting my son. They decided that since they did the repair improperly, they would send me a credit for the related work that they did on it. It took them a couple of weeks to come to the decision, as they said that it had to go through the proper corporate channels, but I feel that it was a fair one and I am happy that they were accountable for their mistakes.
> 
> In addition to reimbursing me for the error, I was assured that the mechanic involved was spoken to and made aware of the mistake that he had made on my car. While I didn't want to get anyone in trouble, I did feel that it was important to make them aware of not only the actual costs and problems that the sloppy work had caused, but also the potential for an even more costly repair had we not noticed the noise it was making.
> 
> The manager seemed genuinely concerned and told me that he wanted me to 'leave with a good taste in my mouth' regarding his establishment. I felt that was good considering that I was living in a different country and the potential for me being a return customer was slim. Perhaps he DID really want all his customers to be happy - no matter where they lived.
> 
> It was a good end to the story, and the best one I could imagine.
> 
> Finally, I received some correspondence from a customer (MrsN here on Lumberjocks) who had purchased my witch's hat painting pattern from me. MrsN is a teacher, and teaches woodworking as a living. She has also purchased some of my See Creature Animal Eyeglass patterns to teach to her students in class and has like them.
> 
> She wrote me that she really liked the hat patterns and enjoyed painting them very much. She even sent me a picture of her work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled when I read her email and saw her picture! I think she did a wonderful job! As a teacher, it is times like this when I feel the best about what I do. To me, the best reward is helping others find their potential and discover a creative side within themselves that they may have not known to exist. I couldn't stop smiling when I saw the picture of Katie's work, as it really made me remember what this is all about.
> 
> I love what I do and I love seeing others create wonderful stuff. I suppose that is the bottom line of everything for me. It really gives me a wonderful boost to know that I have helped someone be more creative.
> 
> Yes. It was a good day!
> 
> I hope you have a great day today too!
> 
> "Teaching is reminding others that they know just as well as you. You are all learners, doers and teachers." -
> Richard Bach


EVERY day is worth getting out of bed! If it starts out crummy - I do my best to change it!

I am pleased with the car. I think that they did the right thing and were fair about the amount. It is good to see that someone still cares. 

Have a nice day! (tweet! tweet!)

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day*
> 
> I had to do some errands yesterday and that took up most of my day. I also was able to meet up with a dear friend from my painting group in Bear River that I haven't seen in about a year. It was a really good day on lots of levels.
> 
> My bags arrived and I will be shipping out the second batch of skaters this morning. It will bring closure to another project and allow me the time to focus on finishing up the bird patterns today and getting them into a packet and up on the site. the clock is ticking for my next deadline and I hope that I am able to get the second set done in time for that. Usually, the first one is what takes a bit more time and hopefully I will be able to produce another set relatively quickly. I need to really get to work and focus on that though.
> 
> I had some other good news yesterday too. I got a phone call from the manager of the Firestone place in Shorewood, Illinois where I had my car worked on when I was visiting my son. They decided that since they did the repair improperly, they would send me a credit for the related work that they did on it. It took them a couple of weeks to come to the decision, as they said that it had to go through the proper corporate channels, but I feel that it was a fair one and I am happy that they were accountable for their mistakes.
> 
> In addition to reimbursing me for the error, I was assured that the mechanic involved was spoken to and made aware of the mistake that he had made on my car. While I didn't want to get anyone in trouble, I did feel that it was important to make them aware of not only the actual costs and problems that the sloppy work had caused, but also the potential for an even more costly repair had we not noticed the noise it was making.
> 
> The manager seemed genuinely concerned and told me that he wanted me to 'leave with a good taste in my mouth' regarding his establishment. I felt that was good considering that I was living in a different country and the potential for me being a return customer was slim. Perhaps he DID really want all his customers to be happy - no matter where they lived.
> 
> It was a good end to the story, and the best one I could imagine.
> 
> Finally, I received some correspondence from a customer (MrsN here on Lumberjocks) who had purchased my witch's hat painting pattern from me. MrsN is a teacher, and teaches woodworking as a living. She has also purchased some of my See Creature Animal Eyeglass patterns to teach to her students in class and has like them.
> 
> She wrote me that she really liked the hat patterns and enjoyed painting them very much. She even sent me a picture of her work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled when I read her email and saw her picture! I think she did a wonderful job! As a teacher, it is times like this when I feel the best about what I do. To me, the best reward is helping others find their potential and discover a creative side within themselves that they may have not known to exist. I couldn't stop smiling when I saw the picture of Katie's work, as it really made me remember what this is all about.
> 
> I love what I do and I love seeing others create wonderful stuff. I suppose that is the bottom line of everything for me. It really gives me a wonderful boost to know that I have helped someone be more creative.
> 
> Yes. It was a good day!
> 
> I hope you have a great day today too!
> 
> "Teaching is reminding others that they know just as well as you. You are all learners, doers and teachers." -
> Richard Bach


Good morning Sheila.
I'm glad the car issue got resolved. If the manager does all that for a customer that will most likely never return, I hope you wil be sure to recommend his shop to any friends you still have in that area. It's hard to find good, honest mechanic shops. I can't tell you the amazing amount of work I got when I was making a living turning wrenches from simply fixing other shop's shoddy work. I also can't count the number of times I've had customers sent to me via friend's recommendations who were concerned about some expensive work they were told they needed by another shop, that most of the time was not needed at all.
I have to tell a story now. Sometimes customers find a good mechanic and cost themselves money simply because they won't listen to him. It's rare, but it happens.
I was called out on a wrecker call to pick up a car that wouldn't start. When I got there, the customer told me that he was sure it was the fuel pump (which was in the tank and expensive to replace) because he couldn't hear it come on. So he wanted me to tow it in and replace it. I recognized this particular model of car to be one that was known for fuel pump fuses blowing for no reason. That's why I had put a fuse in my pocket before leaving my shop. So I suggested him letting me try replacing the fuse before we towed it. I needed to pick up a few items from the store he happened to be at and wouldn't charge him anything if it turned out to be the fuse, since he was a regular customer. He seemed to get irratated and told me to just tow the #%&@ thing and he'd call his wife from my shop, so he would be riding back with me. So I hooked up the car and we headed back to my shop.
I got to the shop, unhooked the car, pointed him to the telephone and opened the door to the car. I pulled the cover off the fuse box on the kick panel, pulled the fuse I had already put in my pocket before I left the shop to go look at this car, and changed the fuel pump fuse. His jaw about hit the floor when I hit the key and cranked it up.
I told the guy that would be fifty dollars.
He was again in shock. He couldn't believe I was charging him fifty bucks for chaning a fuse.
Then I explained.
He was a regular customer. I wasn't going to charge him a penny for the fuse. I was always happy to help regular customers. However, with insurance, maintenance, and high fuel cost, I had no choice but to charge him for towing the car back to my shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day*
> 
> I had to do some errands yesterday and that took up most of my day. I also was able to meet up with a dear friend from my painting group in Bear River that I haven't seen in about a year. It was a really good day on lots of levels.
> 
> My bags arrived and I will be shipping out the second batch of skaters this morning. It will bring closure to another project and allow me the time to focus on finishing up the bird patterns today and getting them into a packet and up on the site. the clock is ticking for my next deadline and I hope that I am able to get the second set done in time for that. Usually, the first one is what takes a bit more time and hopefully I will be able to produce another set relatively quickly. I need to really get to work and focus on that though.
> 
> I had some other good news yesterday too. I got a phone call from the manager of the Firestone place in Shorewood, Illinois where I had my car worked on when I was visiting my son. They decided that since they did the repair improperly, they would send me a credit for the related work that they did on it. It took them a couple of weeks to come to the decision, as they said that it had to go through the proper corporate channels, but I feel that it was a fair one and I am happy that they were accountable for their mistakes.
> 
> In addition to reimbursing me for the error, I was assured that the mechanic involved was spoken to and made aware of the mistake that he had made on my car. While I didn't want to get anyone in trouble, I did feel that it was important to make them aware of not only the actual costs and problems that the sloppy work had caused, but also the potential for an even more costly repair had we not noticed the noise it was making.
> 
> The manager seemed genuinely concerned and told me that he wanted me to 'leave with a good taste in my mouth' regarding his establishment. I felt that was good considering that I was living in a different country and the potential for me being a return customer was slim. Perhaps he DID really want all his customers to be happy - no matter where they lived.
> 
> It was a good end to the story, and the best one I could imagine.
> 
> Finally, I received some correspondence from a customer (MrsN here on Lumberjocks) who had purchased my witch's hat painting pattern from me. MrsN is a teacher, and teaches woodworking as a living. She has also purchased some of my See Creature Animal Eyeglass patterns to teach to her students in class and has like them.
> 
> She wrote me that she really liked the hat patterns and enjoyed painting them very much. She even sent me a picture of her work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled when I read her email and saw her picture! I think she did a wonderful job! As a teacher, it is times like this when I feel the best about what I do. To me, the best reward is helping others find their potential and discover a creative side within themselves that they may have not known to exist. I couldn't stop smiling when I saw the picture of Katie's work, as it really made me remember what this is all about.
> 
> I love what I do and I love seeing others create wonderful stuff. I suppose that is the bottom line of everything for me. It really gives me a wonderful boost to know that I have helped someone be more creative.
> 
> Yes. It was a good day!
> 
> I hope you have a great day today too!
> 
> "Teaching is reminding others that they know just as well as you. You are all learners, doers and teachers." -
> Richard Bach


I am certainly happy that things were resolved. Hopefully it won't happy to any one else. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes the Simple Things are the Best*

I am the type of person that always tries to do the best work that I can do. I think for the most part this is a good thing and helps me grow as a designer and also as an artist. I have been scrollsawing now for almost 20 years and as time passes, I find myself still learning new techniques and skills. A clear example of this was when I went to New York this past spring and met with other scrollers of all levels. I felt that not only was I the teacher, but at times the student because there were several techniques and ideas that I found worked well for me.

We never stop learning.

One thing that I learned in particular was that some of the things that I take for granted when working on the scroll saw are difficult for some that are just beginning to learn. It is funny how once we learn something and it becomes part of our everyday practices, we sometimes forget that we didn't always know what we do now and take some things for granted. For that reason, I think that teaching is a very good way to remind me just how far I have come.

When I design new projects, I try to create patterns for projects that are not only attractive, but also are a little challenging. I present each project as a mini-lesson, and I try to gear my instructions so that most levels of scroll sawyers will be able to complete the designs successfully and perhaps learn something new in the process. I do this for both my painting patterns and also my scroll saw patterns.

I like cutting out my own designs, and even though I have had many offers from others to do so for me to help me out, I have so far declined. Many times it isn't until I am cutting the project that I find areas of the design that could use some refinement. I move a line here or remove something there and make the design more practical, stronger, and overall better. Even though this may lessen the number of patterns I produce, I think that cutting the designs myself allows me to familiarize myself completely with the process and correct any unforeseen problems that may arise. I know that many designers don't cut their patterns at all, and in the past I have relied on Photoshop to produce a few of my plaques, but I only resort to that on occasion when I am really pressed for time and the designs are simple enough where I am fully confident that everything works well. The last thing I would want is for someone to invest the time and expense of making one of my projects only to have it fail because of a design flaw.

Besides, I truly enjoy the cutting process. I find it to be relaxing and fun and it was the whole reason that I got into this business in the first place. If I were to allow others to cut for me or bypass the cutting altogether, I don't think I would enjoy my job as much at all. I love my new saw, and it makes a good thing even better. I find that my cutting sessions seem to end much too quickly most times because I tend to get lost in a world of cutting. When I complete one project, I always look forward to the next.

I worked on the frames for my songbird ornaments yesterday. I find it interesting that I have changed my mind so many times on what I want to do with these. Originally, I thought that I would like to make overlay frames that would be placed in front of them. Perhaps I would cut them to look like vines or branches. This way the birds would be looking out from the trees.

I also thought of adding a frame variation which would consist of holly leaves and berries. This way if they were to be used as Christmas ornaments, they would be festive and go with the season. But when I drew them up, I portrayed them sitting on different branches and trees (and even a cactus) and I thought it would be inappropriate to surround them all with holly leaves.

Also, after seeing how nice they came out, I found that I really didn't want to do something too complicated to frame them. They were in themselves, quite detailed for their small size. I was so pleased at how they looked both natural and painted, that I felt by putting any type of complex frame around them would be overkill and take away from the birds themselves. (I only figures this out after trying several variations, both leaves and branches) In the end, I wasn't happy with anything busy at all and I thought I would try something completely different - simple.

What I came up with was a simple oval that would be placed behind each ornament:



















It seems odd to me that after struggling with so many different ideas, the one that I feel is the best is the simplest. I had even entertained the thought of having no frames at all, but the ornaments were far too delicate for that and by incorporating a hanger into their bodies or heads at the proper balance point, it would certainly make them too weak to hang and they would break.

The simple oval solved several of the problems that I was encountering. It would not only strengthen each ornament, but the oval would somewhat protect the protruding pieces from being bumped and cracked. The surrounding oval would act as a barrier from jarring and would add greatly to the overall durability. The ribbon or cord that would hang the ornament would be far enough away from the body or head of the bird that it would not interfere with the overall look of the ornament or distract from it as it would if it were directly attached. And finally, the clean oval would be appropriate for any time of the year, not just limiting the piece to the holidays. I could see people using these year round to hang in a window or on a wreath. It would be a wonderful summer piece I think.

I may wind up including in the pattern a small overlay piece that can be glued on the top of the oval if one wants to add a holiday flavor to the piece. But this will be completely optional and I think that they look just fine without any additional embellishments.

It may seem like I labored far too long on a detail such as the frame for these ornaments, but I feel that the time was well spent. Sometimes we have to travel down many different paths before we find the one we feel truly comfortable with and know in our hearts is the right one. When I was in the process of deciding which way to finish these ornaments, there were times when I was quite discouraged. Nothing seemed just right to me. Nothing that I tried matched the vision that I had in my head, yet the vision itself was still not completely clear to even me.

When I tried this simple frame, I knew I had found the answer. It seems that I was thinking too much and trying too hard and over complicating things. I wanted the birds themselves to be the focus, not the frames. And I am very pleased with the results. I hope you all like them too.

Have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Simple Things are the Best*
> 
> I am the type of person that always tries to do the best work that I can do. I think for the most part this is a good thing and helps me grow as a designer and also as an artist. I have been scrollsawing now for almost 20 years and as time passes, I find myself still learning new techniques and skills. A clear example of this was when I went to New York this past spring and met with other scrollers of all levels. I felt that not only was I the teacher, but at times the student because there were several techniques and ideas that I found worked well for me.
> 
> We never stop learning.
> 
> One thing that I learned in particular was that some of the things that I take for granted when working on the scroll saw are difficult for some that are just beginning to learn. It is funny how once we learn something and it becomes part of our everyday practices, we sometimes forget that we didn't always know what we do now and take some things for granted. For that reason, I think that teaching is a very good way to remind me just how far I have come.
> 
> When I design new projects, I try to create patterns for projects that are not only attractive, but also are a little challenging. I present each project as a mini-lesson, and I try to gear my instructions so that most levels of scroll sawyers will be able to complete the designs successfully and perhaps learn something new in the process. I do this for both my painting patterns and also my scroll saw patterns.
> 
> I like cutting out my own designs, and even though I have had many offers from others to do so for me to help me out, I have so far declined. Many times it isn't until I am cutting the project that I find areas of the design that could use some refinement. I move a line here or remove something there and make the design more practical, stronger, and overall better. Even though this may lessen the number of patterns I produce, I think that cutting the designs myself allows me to familiarize myself completely with the process and correct any unforeseen problems that may arise. I know that many designers don't cut their patterns at all, and in the past I have relied on Photoshop to produce a few of my plaques, but I only resort to that on occasion when I am really pressed for time and the designs are simple enough where I am fully confident that everything works well. The last thing I would want is for someone to invest the time and expense of making one of my projects only to have it fail because of a design flaw.
> 
> Besides, I truly enjoy the cutting process. I find it to be relaxing and fun and it was the whole reason that I got into this business in the first place. If I were to allow others to cut for me or bypass the cutting altogether, I don't think I would enjoy my job as much at all. I love my new saw, and it makes a good thing even better. I find that my cutting sessions seem to end much too quickly most times because I tend to get lost in a world of cutting. When I complete one project, I always look forward to the next.
> 
> I worked on the frames for my songbird ornaments yesterday. I find it interesting that I have changed my mind so many times on what I want to do with these. Originally, I thought that I would like to make overlay frames that would be placed in front of them. Perhaps I would cut them to look like vines or branches. This way the birds would be looking out from the trees.
> 
> I also thought of adding a frame variation which would consist of holly leaves and berries. This way if they were to be used as Christmas ornaments, they would be festive and go with the season. But when I drew them up, I portrayed them sitting on different branches and trees (and even a cactus) and I thought it would be inappropriate to surround them all with holly leaves.
> 
> Also, after seeing how nice they came out, I found that I really didn't want to do something too complicated to frame them. They were in themselves, quite detailed for their small size. I was so pleased at how they looked both natural and painted, that I felt by putting any type of complex frame around them would be overkill and take away from the birds themselves. (I only figures this out after trying several variations, both leaves and branches) In the end, I wasn't happy with anything busy at all and I thought I would try something completely different - simple.
> 
> What I came up with was a simple oval that would be placed behind each ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd to me that after struggling with so many different ideas, the one that I feel is the best is the simplest. I had even entertained the thought of having no frames at all, but the ornaments were far too delicate for that and by incorporating a hanger into their bodies or heads at the proper balance point, it would certainly make them too weak to hang and they would break.
> 
> The simple oval solved several of the problems that I was encountering. It would not only strengthen each ornament, but the oval would somewhat protect the protruding pieces from being bumped and cracked. The surrounding oval would act as a barrier from jarring and would add greatly to the overall durability. The ribbon or cord that would hang the ornament would be far enough away from the body or head of the bird that it would not interfere with the overall look of the ornament or distract from it as it would if it were directly attached. And finally, the clean oval would be appropriate for any time of the year, not just limiting the piece to the holidays. I could see people using these year round to hang in a window or on a wreath. It would be a wonderful summer piece I think.
> 
> I may wind up including in the pattern a small overlay piece that can be glued on the top of the oval if one wants to add a holiday flavor to the piece. But this will be completely optional and I think that they look just fine without any additional embellishments.
> 
> It may seem like I labored far too long on a detail such as the frame for these ornaments, but I feel that the time was well spent. Sometimes we have to travel down many different paths before we find the one we feel truly comfortable with and know in our hearts is the right one. When I was in the process of deciding which way to finish these ornaments, there were times when I was quite discouraged. Nothing seemed just right to me. Nothing that I tried matched the vision that I had in my head, yet the vision itself was still not completely clear to even me.
> 
> When I tried this simple frame, I knew I had found the answer. It seems that I was thinking too much and trying too hard and over complicating things. I wanted the birds themselves to be the focus, not the frames. And I am very pleased with the results. I hope you all like them too.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


I would have to say it looks great and looks like it "belongs".


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Simple Things are the Best*
> 
> I am the type of person that always tries to do the best work that I can do. I think for the most part this is a good thing and helps me grow as a designer and also as an artist. I have been scrollsawing now for almost 20 years and as time passes, I find myself still learning new techniques and skills. A clear example of this was when I went to New York this past spring and met with other scrollers of all levels. I felt that not only was I the teacher, but at times the student because there were several techniques and ideas that I found worked well for me.
> 
> We never stop learning.
> 
> One thing that I learned in particular was that some of the things that I take for granted when working on the scroll saw are difficult for some that are just beginning to learn. It is funny how once we learn something and it becomes part of our everyday practices, we sometimes forget that we didn't always know what we do now and take some things for granted. For that reason, I think that teaching is a very good way to remind me just how far I have come.
> 
> When I design new projects, I try to create patterns for projects that are not only attractive, but also are a little challenging. I present each project as a mini-lesson, and I try to gear my instructions so that most levels of scroll sawyers will be able to complete the designs successfully and perhaps learn something new in the process. I do this for both my painting patterns and also my scroll saw patterns.
> 
> I like cutting out my own designs, and even though I have had many offers from others to do so for me to help me out, I have so far declined. Many times it isn't until I am cutting the project that I find areas of the design that could use some refinement. I move a line here or remove something there and make the design more practical, stronger, and overall better. Even though this may lessen the number of patterns I produce, I think that cutting the designs myself allows me to familiarize myself completely with the process and correct any unforeseen problems that may arise. I know that many designers don't cut their patterns at all, and in the past I have relied on Photoshop to produce a few of my plaques, but I only resort to that on occasion when I am really pressed for time and the designs are simple enough where I am fully confident that everything works well. The last thing I would want is for someone to invest the time and expense of making one of my projects only to have it fail because of a design flaw.
> 
> Besides, I truly enjoy the cutting process. I find it to be relaxing and fun and it was the whole reason that I got into this business in the first place. If I were to allow others to cut for me or bypass the cutting altogether, I don't think I would enjoy my job as much at all. I love my new saw, and it makes a good thing even better. I find that my cutting sessions seem to end much too quickly most times because I tend to get lost in a world of cutting. When I complete one project, I always look forward to the next.
> 
> I worked on the frames for my songbird ornaments yesterday. I find it interesting that I have changed my mind so many times on what I want to do with these. Originally, I thought that I would like to make overlay frames that would be placed in front of them. Perhaps I would cut them to look like vines or branches. This way the birds would be looking out from the trees.
> 
> I also thought of adding a frame variation which would consist of holly leaves and berries. This way if they were to be used as Christmas ornaments, they would be festive and go with the season. But when I drew them up, I portrayed them sitting on different branches and trees (and even a cactus) and I thought it would be inappropriate to surround them all with holly leaves.
> 
> Also, after seeing how nice they came out, I found that I really didn't want to do something too complicated to frame them. They were in themselves, quite detailed for their small size. I was so pleased at how they looked both natural and painted, that I felt by putting any type of complex frame around them would be overkill and take away from the birds themselves. (I only figures this out after trying several variations, both leaves and branches) In the end, I wasn't happy with anything busy at all and I thought I would try something completely different - simple.
> 
> What I came up with was a simple oval that would be placed behind each ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd to me that after struggling with so many different ideas, the one that I feel is the best is the simplest. I had even entertained the thought of having no frames at all, but the ornaments were far too delicate for that and by incorporating a hanger into their bodies or heads at the proper balance point, it would certainly make them too weak to hang and they would break.
> 
> The simple oval solved several of the problems that I was encountering. It would not only strengthen each ornament, but the oval would somewhat protect the protruding pieces from being bumped and cracked. The surrounding oval would act as a barrier from jarring and would add greatly to the overall durability. The ribbon or cord that would hang the ornament would be far enough away from the body or head of the bird that it would not interfere with the overall look of the ornament or distract from it as it would if it were directly attached. And finally, the clean oval would be appropriate for any time of the year, not just limiting the piece to the holidays. I could see people using these year round to hang in a window or on a wreath. It would be a wonderful summer piece I think.
> 
> I may wind up including in the pattern a small overlay piece that can be glued on the top of the oval if one wants to add a holiday flavor to the piece. But this will be completely optional and I think that they look just fine without any additional embellishments.
> 
> It may seem like I labored far too long on a detail such as the frame for these ornaments, but I feel that the time was well spent. Sometimes we have to travel down many different paths before we find the one we feel truly comfortable with and know in our hearts is the right one. When I was in the process of deciding which way to finish these ornaments, there were times when I was quite discouraged. Nothing seemed just right to me. Nothing that I tried matched the vision that I had in my head, yet the vision itself was still not completely clear to even me.
> 
> When I tried this simple frame, I knew I had found the answer. It seems that I was thinking too much and trying too hard and over complicating things. I wanted the birds themselves to be the focus, not the frames. And I am very pleased with the results. I hope you all like them too.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


thats the one sheila

it will fit any decor
or interior motif

well done


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Simple Things are the Best*
> 
> I am the type of person that always tries to do the best work that I can do. I think for the most part this is a good thing and helps me grow as a designer and also as an artist. I have been scrollsawing now for almost 20 years and as time passes, I find myself still learning new techniques and skills. A clear example of this was when I went to New York this past spring and met with other scrollers of all levels. I felt that not only was I the teacher, but at times the student because there were several techniques and ideas that I found worked well for me.
> 
> We never stop learning.
> 
> One thing that I learned in particular was that some of the things that I take for granted when working on the scroll saw are difficult for some that are just beginning to learn. It is funny how once we learn something and it becomes part of our everyday practices, we sometimes forget that we didn't always know what we do now and take some things for granted. For that reason, I think that teaching is a very good way to remind me just how far I have come.
> 
> When I design new projects, I try to create patterns for projects that are not only attractive, but also are a little challenging. I present each project as a mini-lesson, and I try to gear my instructions so that most levels of scroll sawyers will be able to complete the designs successfully and perhaps learn something new in the process. I do this for both my painting patterns and also my scroll saw patterns.
> 
> I like cutting out my own designs, and even though I have had many offers from others to do so for me to help me out, I have so far declined. Many times it isn't until I am cutting the project that I find areas of the design that could use some refinement. I move a line here or remove something there and make the design more practical, stronger, and overall better. Even though this may lessen the number of patterns I produce, I think that cutting the designs myself allows me to familiarize myself completely with the process and correct any unforeseen problems that may arise. I know that many designers don't cut their patterns at all, and in the past I have relied on Photoshop to produce a few of my plaques, but I only resort to that on occasion when I am really pressed for time and the designs are simple enough where I am fully confident that everything works well. The last thing I would want is for someone to invest the time and expense of making one of my projects only to have it fail because of a design flaw.
> 
> Besides, I truly enjoy the cutting process. I find it to be relaxing and fun and it was the whole reason that I got into this business in the first place. If I were to allow others to cut for me or bypass the cutting altogether, I don't think I would enjoy my job as much at all. I love my new saw, and it makes a good thing even better. I find that my cutting sessions seem to end much too quickly most times because I tend to get lost in a world of cutting. When I complete one project, I always look forward to the next.
> 
> I worked on the frames for my songbird ornaments yesterday. I find it interesting that I have changed my mind so many times on what I want to do with these. Originally, I thought that I would like to make overlay frames that would be placed in front of them. Perhaps I would cut them to look like vines or branches. This way the birds would be looking out from the trees.
> 
> I also thought of adding a frame variation which would consist of holly leaves and berries. This way if they were to be used as Christmas ornaments, they would be festive and go with the season. But when I drew them up, I portrayed them sitting on different branches and trees (and even a cactus) and I thought it would be inappropriate to surround them all with holly leaves.
> 
> Also, after seeing how nice they came out, I found that I really didn't want to do something too complicated to frame them. They were in themselves, quite detailed for their small size. I was so pleased at how they looked both natural and painted, that I felt by putting any type of complex frame around them would be overkill and take away from the birds themselves. (I only figures this out after trying several variations, both leaves and branches) In the end, I wasn't happy with anything busy at all and I thought I would try something completely different - simple.
> 
> What I came up with was a simple oval that would be placed behind each ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd to me that after struggling with so many different ideas, the one that I feel is the best is the simplest. I had even entertained the thought of having no frames at all, but the ornaments were far too delicate for that and by incorporating a hanger into their bodies or heads at the proper balance point, it would certainly make them too weak to hang and they would break.
> 
> The simple oval solved several of the problems that I was encountering. It would not only strengthen each ornament, but the oval would somewhat protect the protruding pieces from being bumped and cracked. The surrounding oval would act as a barrier from jarring and would add greatly to the overall durability. The ribbon or cord that would hang the ornament would be far enough away from the body or head of the bird that it would not interfere with the overall look of the ornament or distract from it as it would if it were directly attached. And finally, the clean oval would be appropriate for any time of the year, not just limiting the piece to the holidays. I could see people using these year round to hang in a window or on a wreath. It would be a wonderful summer piece I think.
> 
> I may wind up including in the pattern a small overlay piece that can be glued on the top of the oval if one wants to add a holiday flavor to the piece. But this will be completely optional and I think that they look just fine without any additional embellishments.
> 
> It may seem like I labored far too long on a detail such as the frame for these ornaments, but I feel that the time was well spent. Sometimes we have to travel down many different paths before we find the one we feel truly comfortable with and know in our hearts is the right one. When I was in the process of deciding which way to finish these ornaments, there were times when I was quite discouraged. Nothing seemed just right to me. Nothing that I tried matched the vision that I had in my head, yet the vision itself was still not completely clear to even me.
> 
> When I tried this simple frame, I knew I had found the answer. It seems that I was thinking too much and trying too hard and over complicating things. I wanted the birds themselves to be the focus, not the frames. And I am very pleased with the results. I hope you all like them too.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


I agree, the simple frame enhances the subject. Looks great!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes the Simple Things are the Best*
> 
> I am the type of person that always tries to do the best work that I can do. I think for the most part this is a good thing and helps me grow as a designer and also as an artist. I have been scrollsawing now for almost 20 years and as time passes, I find myself still learning new techniques and skills. A clear example of this was when I went to New York this past spring and met with other scrollers of all levels. I felt that not only was I the teacher, but at times the student because there were several techniques and ideas that I found worked well for me.
> 
> We never stop learning.
> 
> One thing that I learned in particular was that some of the things that I take for granted when working on the scroll saw are difficult for some that are just beginning to learn. It is funny how once we learn something and it becomes part of our everyday practices, we sometimes forget that we didn't always know what we do now and take some things for granted. For that reason, I think that teaching is a very good way to remind me just how far I have come.
> 
> When I design new projects, I try to create patterns for projects that are not only attractive, but also are a little challenging. I present each project as a mini-lesson, and I try to gear my instructions so that most levels of scroll sawyers will be able to complete the designs successfully and perhaps learn something new in the process. I do this for both my painting patterns and also my scroll saw patterns.
> 
> I like cutting out my own designs, and even though I have had many offers from others to do so for me to help me out, I have so far declined. Many times it isn't until I am cutting the project that I find areas of the design that could use some refinement. I move a line here or remove something there and make the design more practical, stronger, and overall better. Even though this may lessen the number of patterns I produce, I think that cutting the designs myself allows me to familiarize myself completely with the process and correct any unforeseen problems that may arise. I know that many designers don't cut their patterns at all, and in the past I have relied on Photoshop to produce a few of my plaques, but I only resort to that on occasion when I am really pressed for time and the designs are simple enough where I am fully confident that everything works well. The last thing I would want is for someone to invest the time and expense of making one of my projects only to have it fail because of a design flaw.
> 
> Besides, I truly enjoy the cutting process. I find it to be relaxing and fun and it was the whole reason that I got into this business in the first place. If I were to allow others to cut for me or bypass the cutting altogether, I don't think I would enjoy my job as much at all. I love my new saw, and it makes a good thing even better. I find that my cutting sessions seem to end much too quickly most times because I tend to get lost in a world of cutting. When I complete one project, I always look forward to the next.
> 
> I worked on the frames for my songbird ornaments yesterday. I find it interesting that I have changed my mind so many times on what I want to do with these. Originally, I thought that I would like to make overlay frames that would be placed in front of them. Perhaps I would cut them to look like vines or branches. This way the birds would be looking out from the trees.
> 
> I also thought of adding a frame variation which would consist of holly leaves and berries.  This way if they were to be used as Christmas ornaments, they would be festive and go with the season. But when I drew them up, I portrayed them sitting on different branches and trees (and even a cactus) and I thought it would be inappropriate to surround them all with holly leaves.
> 
> Also, after seeing how nice they came out, I found that I really didn't want to do something too complicated to frame them. They were in themselves, quite detailed for their small size. I was so pleased at how they looked both natural and painted, that I felt by putting any type of complex frame around them would be overkill and take away from the birds themselves. (I only figures this out after trying several variations, both leaves and branches) In the end, I wasn't happy with anything busy at all and I thought I would try something completely different - simple.
> 
> What I came up with was a simple oval that would be placed behind each ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd to me that after struggling with so many different ideas, the one that I feel is the best is the simplest. I had even entertained the thought of having no frames at all, but the ornaments were far too delicate for that and by incorporating a hanger into their bodies or heads at the proper balance point, it would certainly make them too weak to hang and they would break.
> 
> The simple oval solved several of the problems that I was encountering. It would not only strengthen each ornament, but the oval would somewhat protect the protruding pieces from being bumped and cracked. The surrounding oval would act as a barrier from jarring and would add greatly to the overall durability. The ribbon or cord that would hang the ornament would be far enough away from the body or head of the bird that it would not interfere with the overall look of the ornament or distract from it as it would if it were directly attached. And finally, the clean oval would be appropriate for any time of the year, not just limiting the piece to the holidays. I could see people using these year round to hang in a window or on a wreath. It would be a wonderful summer piece I think.
> 
> I may wind up including in the pattern a small overlay piece that can be glued on the top of the oval if one wants to add a holiday flavor to the piece. But this will be completely optional and I think that they look just fine without any additional embellishments.
> 
> It may seem like I labored far too long on a detail such as the frame for these ornaments, but I feel that the time was well spent. Sometimes we have to travel down many different paths before we find the one we feel truly comfortable with and know in our hearts is the right one. When I was in the process of deciding which way to finish these ornaments, there were times when I was quite discouraged. Nothing seemed just right to me. Nothing that I tried matched the vision that I had in my head, yet the vision itself was still not completely clear to even me.
> 
> When I tried this simple frame, I knew I had found the answer. It seems that I was thinking too much and trying too hard and over complicating things. I wanted the birds themselves to be the focus, not the frames. And I am very pleased with the results. I hope you all like them too.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day!


Thanks so much you guys! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Inspiration from Friends*

Well, it has not been too exciting here this week, but at least it is productive. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the pictures for the next pattern. I am just about done and should be able to assemble the pattern packet today and then get ready for the site update.

I also began the process of the mandatory switching of credit card processing to the new merchant account that is required by my bank. We began the process with a conference call and the main processing company, but after we were well into the process, it was discovered that I would need an entirely new merchant account and had to stop so that it could be set up. Hopefully, we will finish the transition by next week and I will be able to continue processing orders without interruption. They promise me that will be the case.

The rest of the day was just routine things that needed to get done.

I did have some good news from a couple of my friends here on Lumberjocks. I saw that Grizzman was recognized in a local paper (and will be in a subsequent magazine) for his outstanding bird house that won the recent contest here. There is a blog about it here if you want to read about it.

The other thing was that my friend michelletwo posted a new video on YouTube showcasing her amazing array of work. She is so talented and I love to see the different type of woodworking that she has mastered. The video is here and you may want to check it out and see what she is up to. Her projects are amazing!

It is so wonderful for me to know such talented people and see them get the recognition that they deserve! I have such cool friends! I hope you take the time to check out their stuff. It is really fun to see others' successes. It is a great inspiration too. I love how we all seem to inspire each others' creativity.

I am going to keep this short today. I have lots to accomplish and want to get started on things. For the moment, things are going as planned and that is a good thing. I am planning a 'painting day Sunday' to kick off the fall season and hopefully I will be able to follow through with that all winter long. I miss having those days and even though they do pertain to what I do with work, there are no rules or deadlines except what I want to do with them. It is amazing the difference that makes on my mindset.

I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Value of Doing 'Nothing'*

Some days, I am not ambitious at all. Fortunately for me, it isn't very often. Even though my head is full of ideas, I just didn't feel like working on anything job-related yesterday. I just don't know.

Those of you who read and know me realize that this isn't my normal attitude to just 'do nothing.' Usually I am in several directions, wondering which direction I should start first. But for some reason, yesterday the fire just wasn't there.

It isn't as if I sat and did nothing all day. As a matter of fact, it was quite the contrary. There were lots of things to accomplish around the house here and I also needed to run some errands that took up much of the day. I pulled out my cool weather clothes. I did some housework. I made a pizza for dinner. By the time that I finished all of these things, it was nearly 7pm and I just wasn't in the mood to start anything new or to work. So I did some reading here at Lumberjocks and picked around on the computer and for the most part did _nothing_.

Part of me felt a bit guilty for this behavior. After all, I am frequently saying that there aren't enough hours in the day to finish everything that I want. But there was a bigger part of me inside that was not only not guilty, but actually proud of myself for taking this time to do what I wanted. Somehow I felt that I needed this.

In general, I think I push myself pretty hard. I set a goal and I try my best to accomplish it. If I don't, it is usually because some other job-related issue arose that took its place. I like being that way, and I am proud of my work ethic.

But I have felt a little overwhelmed lately. I am not certain why, but there are just lots of things that are pulling me in several directions at once and I feel the need to slow down a bit an take a breath. In the past, when I haven't listened to myself and continued at the pace despite these feelings, I sometimes would bottom out and go through a phase where I didn't accomplish anything.

Sometimes taking a day or two to regroup and take a breath is the best answer.

I have a wedding to attend this afternoon followed by a dinner this evening. I don't know how much I will get done today either. Tomorrow is set in my mind as a 'painting day' and I plan on spending it doing some painting. After yesterday, I toyed with the idea that I would not allow myself that luxury, given my low output these past few days, but I don't really want to do that. It would be as if I am punishing myself for taking a breath, and that isn't how I want to live my life.

So I will see what the day brings.

Doing nothing is really doing something after all. It is giving ourselves time to regroup and relax and enjoy our lives to the fullest. When I hear of my hard-working creative friends taking time for themselves, I cheer for them. I admire them for valuing themselves enough to take care of themselves and I see how it makes them even more creative and happier.

Now I think it is my turn. 

Have a wonderful day!

Don't underestimate the value of Doing Nothing, of just going along, listening to all the things you can't hear, and not bothering. ~Pooh's Little Instruction Book, inspired by A.A. Milne


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Doing 'Nothing'*
> 
> Some days, I am not ambitious at all. Fortunately for me, it isn't very often. Even though my head is full of ideas, I just didn't feel like working on anything job-related yesterday. I just don't know.
> 
> Those of you who read and know me realize that this isn't my normal attitude to just 'do nothing.' Usually I am in several directions, wondering which direction I should start first. But for some reason, yesterday the fire just wasn't there.
> 
> It isn't as if I sat and did nothing all day. As a matter of fact, it was quite the contrary. There were lots of things to accomplish around the house here and I also needed to run some errands that took up much of the day. I pulled out my cool weather clothes. I did some housework. I made a pizza for dinner. By the time that I finished all of these things, it was nearly 7pm and I just wasn't in the mood to start anything new or to work. So I did some reading here at Lumberjocks and picked around on the computer and for the most part did _nothing_.
> 
> Part of me felt a bit guilty for this behavior. After all, I am frequently saying that there aren't enough hours in the day to finish everything that I want. But there was a bigger part of me inside that was not only not guilty, but actually proud of myself for taking this time to do what I wanted. Somehow I felt that I needed this.
> 
> In general, I think I push myself pretty hard. I set a goal and I try my best to accomplish it. If I don't, it is usually because some other job-related issue arose that took its place. I like being that way, and I am proud of my work ethic.
> 
> But I have felt a little overwhelmed lately. I am not certain why, but there are just lots of things that are pulling me in several directions at once and I feel the need to slow down a bit an take a breath. In the past, when I haven't listened to myself and continued at the pace despite these feelings, I sometimes would bottom out and go through a phase where I didn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Sometimes taking a day or two to regroup and take a breath is the best answer.
> 
> I have a wedding to attend this afternoon followed by a dinner this evening. I don't know how much I will get done today either. Tomorrow is set in my mind as a 'painting day' and I plan on spending it doing some painting. After yesterday, I toyed with the idea that I would not allow myself that luxury, given my low output these past few days, but I don't really want to do that. It would be as if I am punishing myself for taking a breath, and that isn't how I want to live my life.
> 
> So I will see what the day brings.
> 
> Doing nothing is really doing something after all. It is giving ourselves time to regroup and relax and enjoy our lives to the fullest. When I hear of my hard-working creative friends taking time for themselves, I cheer for them. I admire them for valuing themselves enough to take care of themselves and I see how it makes them even more creative and happier.
> 
> Now I think it is my turn.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of Doing Nothing, of just going along, listening to all the things you can't hear, and not bothering. ~Pooh's Little Instruction Book, inspired by A.A. Milne


nothing wrong
with recharging

after all
we work 
to have a better life

enjoying it
along the way

is also part of that


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Doing 'Nothing'*
> 
> Some days, I am not ambitious at all. Fortunately for me, it isn't very often. Even though my head is full of ideas, I just didn't feel like working on anything job-related yesterday. I just don't know.
> 
> Those of you who read and know me realize that this isn't my normal attitude to just 'do nothing.' Usually I am in several directions, wondering which direction I should start first. But for some reason, yesterday the fire just wasn't there.
> 
> It isn't as if I sat and did nothing all day. As a matter of fact, it was quite the contrary. There were lots of things to accomplish around the house here and I also needed to run some errands that took up much of the day. I pulled out my cool weather clothes. I did some housework. I made a pizza for dinner. By the time that I finished all of these things, it was nearly 7pm and I just wasn't in the mood to start anything new or to work. So I did some reading here at Lumberjocks and picked around on the computer and for the most part did _nothing_.
> 
> Part of me felt a bit guilty for this behavior. After all, I am frequently saying that there aren't enough hours in the day to finish everything that I want. But there was a bigger part of me inside that was not only not guilty, but actually proud of myself for taking this time to do what I wanted. Somehow I felt that I needed this.
> 
> In general, I think I push myself pretty hard. I set a goal and I try my best to accomplish it. If I don't, it is usually because some other job-related issue arose that took its place. I like being that way, and I am proud of my work ethic.
> 
> But I have felt a little overwhelmed lately. I am not certain why, but there are just lots of things that are pulling me in several directions at once and I feel the need to slow down a bit an take a breath. In the past, when I haven't listened to myself and continued at the pace despite these feelings, I sometimes would bottom out and go through a phase where I didn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Sometimes taking a day or two to regroup and take a breath is the best answer.
> 
> I have a wedding to attend this afternoon followed by a dinner this evening. I don't know how much I will get done today either. Tomorrow is set in my mind as a 'painting day' and I plan on spending it doing some painting. After yesterday, I toyed with the idea that I would not allow myself that luxury, given my low output these past few days, but I don't really want to do that. It would be as if I am punishing myself for taking a breath, and that isn't how I want to live my life.
> 
> So I will see what the day brings.
> 
> Doing nothing is really doing something after all. It is giving ourselves time to regroup and relax and enjoy our lives to the fullest. When I hear of my hard-working creative friends taking time for themselves, I cheer for them. I admire them for valuing themselves enough to take care of themselves and I see how it makes them even more creative and happier.
> 
> Now I think it is my turn.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of Doing Nothing, of just going along, listening to all the things you can't hear, and not bothering. ~Pooh's Little Instruction Book, inspired by A.A. Milne


It is a part in our lives to be idle in a way. It depends on the stimulus that will trigger your mood. Doing nothing will be transient. The after effect is the most productive part. Rest and be refreshed. 
I think, I need to be idle for a while…
God bless,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Doing 'Nothing'*
> 
> Some days, I am not ambitious at all. Fortunately for me, it isn't very often. Even though my head is full of ideas, I just didn't feel like working on anything job-related yesterday. I just don't know.
> 
> Those of you who read and know me realize that this isn't my normal attitude to just 'do nothing.' Usually I am in several directions, wondering which direction I should start first. But for some reason, yesterday the fire just wasn't there.
> 
> It isn't as if I sat and did nothing all day. As a matter of fact, it was quite the contrary. There were lots of things to accomplish around the house here and I also needed to run some errands that took up much of the day. I pulled out my cool weather clothes. I did some housework. I made a pizza for dinner. By the time that I finished all of these things, it was nearly 7pm and I just wasn't in the mood to start anything new or to work. So I did some reading here at Lumberjocks and picked around on the computer and for the most part did _nothing_.
> 
> Part of me felt a bit guilty for this behavior. After all, I am frequently saying that there aren't enough hours in the day to finish everything that I want. But there was a bigger part of me inside that was not only not guilty, but actually proud of myself for taking this time to do what I wanted. Somehow I felt that I needed this.
> 
> In general, I think I push myself pretty hard. I set a goal and I try my best to accomplish it. If I don't, it is usually because some other job-related issue arose that took its place. I like being that way, and I am proud of my work ethic.
> 
> But I have felt a little overwhelmed lately. I am not certain why, but there are just lots of things that are pulling me in several directions at once and I feel the need to slow down a bit an take a breath. In the past, when I haven't listened to myself and continued at the pace despite these feelings, I sometimes would bottom out and go through a phase where I didn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Sometimes taking a day or two to regroup and take a breath is the best answer.
> 
> I have a wedding to attend this afternoon followed by a dinner this evening. I don't know how much I will get done today either. Tomorrow is set in my mind as a 'painting day' and I plan on spending it doing some painting. After yesterday, I toyed with the idea that I would not allow myself that luxury, given my low output these past few days, but I don't really want to do that. It would be as if I am punishing myself for taking a breath, and that isn't how I want to live my life.
> 
> So I will see what the day brings.
> 
> Doing nothing is really doing something after all. It is giving ourselves time to regroup and relax and enjoy our lives to the fullest. When I hear of my hard-working creative friends taking time for themselves, I cheer for them. I admire them for valuing themselves enough to take care of themselves and I see how it makes them even more creative and happier.
> 
> Now I think it is my turn.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of Doing Nothing, of just going along, listening to all the things you can't hear, and not bothering. ~Pooh's Little Instruction Book, inspired by A.A. Milne


I feel like it is time to recharge, David. I always look forward to autumn and then winter and I have so many things I want to do in the near future. I just think I need a little time to regroup before jumping into them.

Bert - your latest project is really wonderful. I think you earned some idle time after all the energy you put into it. It is amazing what you accomplish!

Have a really great day!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Doing 'Nothing'*
> 
> Some days, I am not ambitious at all. Fortunately for me, it isn't very often. Even though my head is full of ideas, I just didn't feel like working on anything job-related yesterday. I just don't know.
> 
> Those of you who read and know me realize that this isn't my normal attitude to just 'do nothing.' Usually I am in several directions, wondering which direction I should start first. But for some reason, yesterday the fire just wasn't there.
> 
> It isn't as if I sat and did nothing all day. As a matter of fact, it was quite the contrary. There were lots of things to accomplish around the house here and I also needed to run some errands that took up much of the day. I pulled out my cool weather clothes. I did some housework. I made a pizza for dinner. By the time that I finished all of these things, it was nearly 7pm and I just wasn't in the mood to start anything new or to work. So I did some reading here at Lumberjocks and picked around on the computer and for the most part did _nothing_.
> 
> Part of me felt a bit guilty for this behavior. After all, I am frequently saying that there aren't enough hours in the day to finish everything that I want. But there was a bigger part of me inside that was not only not guilty, but actually proud of myself for taking this time to do what I wanted. Somehow I felt that I needed this.
> 
> In general, I think I push myself pretty hard. I set a goal and I try my best to accomplish it. If I don't, it is usually because some other job-related issue arose that took its place. I like being that way, and I am proud of my work ethic.
> 
> But I have felt a little overwhelmed lately. I am not certain why, but there are just lots of things that are pulling me in several directions at once and I feel the need to slow down a bit an take a breath. In the past, when I haven't listened to myself and continued at the pace despite these feelings, I sometimes would bottom out and go through a phase where I didn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Sometimes taking a day or two to regroup and take a breath is the best answer.
> 
> I have a wedding to attend this afternoon followed by a dinner this evening. I don't know how much I will get done today either. Tomorrow is set in my mind as a 'painting day' and I plan on spending it doing some painting. After yesterday, I toyed with the idea that I would not allow myself that luxury, given my low output these past few days, but I don't really want to do that. It would be as if I am punishing myself for taking a breath, and that isn't how I want to live my life.
> 
> So I will see what the day brings.
> 
> Doing nothing is really doing something after all. It is giving ourselves time to regroup and relax and enjoy our lives to the fullest. When I hear of my hard-working creative friends taking time for themselves, I cheer for them. I admire them for valuing themselves enough to take care of themselves and I see how it makes them even more creative and happier.
> 
> Now I think it is my turn.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of Doing Nothing, of just going along, listening to all the things you can't hear, and not bothering. ~Pooh's Little Instruction Book, inspired by A.A. Milne


Sheila, yep, there are times when you just get "burned out" and must step back and just plain Rest and Do whatever you want… even if it's NOTHING… listening to music… watching TV… or just looking out the window!

*Don't worry, be happy now…*


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Doing 'Nothing'*
> 
> Some days, I am not ambitious at all. Fortunately for me, it isn't very often. Even though my head is full of ideas, I just didn't feel like working on anything job-related yesterday. I just don't know.
> 
> Those of you who read and know me realize that this isn't my normal attitude to just 'do nothing.' Usually I am in several directions, wondering which direction I should start first. But for some reason, yesterday the fire just wasn't there.
> 
> It isn't as if I sat and did nothing all day. As a matter of fact, it was quite the contrary. There were lots of things to accomplish around the house here and I also needed to run some errands that took up much of the day. I pulled out my cool weather clothes. I did some housework. I made a pizza for dinner. By the time that I finished all of these things, it was nearly 7pm and I just wasn't in the mood to start anything new or to work. So I did some reading here at Lumberjocks and picked around on the computer and for the most part did _nothing_.
> 
> Part of me felt a bit guilty for this behavior. After all, I am frequently saying that there aren't enough hours in the day to finish everything that I want. But there was a bigger part of me inside that was not only not guilty, but actually proud of myself for taking this time to do what I wanted. Somehow I felt that I needed this.
> 
> In general, I think I push myself pretty hard. I set a goal and I try my best to accomplish it. If I don't, it is usually because some other job-related issue arose that took its place. I like being that way, and I am proud of my work ethic.
> 
> But I have felt a little overwhelmed lately. I am not certain why, but there are just lots of things that are pulling me in several directions at once and I feel the need to slow down a bit an take a breath. In the past, when I haven't listened to myself and continued at the pace despite these feelings, I sometimes would bottom out and go through a phase where I didn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Sometimes taking a day or two to regroup and take a breath is the best answer.
> 
> I have a wedding to attend this afternoon followed by a dinner this evening. I don't know how much I will get done today either. Tomorrow is set in my mind as a 'painting day' and I plan on spending it doing some painting. After yesterday, I toyed with the idea that I would not allow myself that luxury, given my low output these past few days, but I don't really want to do that. It would be as if I am punishing myself for taking a breath, and that isn't how I want to live my life.
> 
> So I will see what the day brings.
> 
> Doing nothing is really doing something after all. It is giving ourselves time to regroup and relax and enjoy our lives to the fullest. When I hear of my hard-working creative friends taking time for themselves, I cheer for them. I admire them for valuing themselves enough to take care of themselves and I see how it makes them even more creative and happier.
> 
> Now I think it is my turn.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of Doing Nothing, of just going along, listening to all the things you can't hear, and not bothering. ~Pooh's Little Instruction Book, inspired by A.A. Milne


you better paint for your own joy tommorow and shot down the brain 
if not, there is a ninethaled that is ready to make a stepdance on your backbones ….. 

here it has been a hard day filling the container with damaged things and other stuff the boss 
want to get rit of walking around like a zombie after 24 hours work and only 2½ hours sleep
so after 7 hours I said to her no more for today need a Morfar now before dinner ….
surpricingly no argument against it from her  .... but 4/5 of the container is filled already so ….. 
and its a joy to be able to walk thrugh the basement again without climping mauntains of wet trash 
I just need to stay up two more hours or it will be tooo early I wake up tomorrow….

have a great saturday your self 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Calm Before the Storm*

I am still enjoying my little bit of self-imposed down time today. As promised (to myself) I intend to do some painting and work on some silly projects. I suppose you can call this my very short term sabbatical (if there is even such a thing) in order for me to regroup and plan out the busy months ahead. As I mentioned yesterday, it would be nearly impossible to keep up my usual pace without some clear time to replenish and rejuvenate. I want to use today to map out some goals and think about some of the things that I need to accomplish over the next several months and I want to be clear-headed when I do that.

Painting is a great release for me. Today, I am planning to paint some ornaments designed by a wonderful designer whom I have followed for many years (Peggy Harris). Her work is inspiring and fun and she herself is a wonderful teacher and advocate of painting (and she is also a wonderful person.) I have looked forward to working on these ever since she showed the pictures of this pattern last week. I immediately ordered the patterns and I have been thinking about it ever since. It is just something that I need to do.

You would think that since I also design painting patterns that since I am still painting it would be the same as me 'working,' but for some reason that isn't true. There are worlds of difference from when I do others' designs and when I am in fact designing myself and it is a true luxury to take the time to work on a pattern that is not mine. It is an entirely different ball game.

I really look forward to having fun with this pattern and seeing how it will come out.

Yesterday, I attended a friends wedding and that in itself was a great break from the every day routine. The weather couldn't have been better. The sky was deep blue with very few clouds and the air was crisp and cool and there was only a slight breeze. You could not have ordered up any better. Our friends got married in a little church on top of a hill overlooking the ocean. The church itself was lovely and had murals painted on some of the walls and I sat there and admired both the painting and also the woodworking throughout the building. There was fretwork here and there and the trim was done in interesting patterns and the building itself was a small work of art. (Does my mind ever really wander far from woodworking and art?)

At the reception, we sat with some friends we haven't seen for nearly a year. Not only have our lives become busy, but also the lives of our friends. We had a wonderful dinner and caught up on what each of us were doing and vowed to get together more often and spend some time. It was a very pleasant evening.

We work so hard to achieve a certain quality of life. That quality doesn't always need to directly relate to money or a huge house or fancy things. Every person defines it differently. In my life it means being happy and enjoying the things and people around me. Sometimes we work so hard for these things, that we forget to take the time to enjoy them. We don't realize that we have much of what we desire right under our noses. I think it is good to stop and evaluate things and take inventory once in a while so that we can understand and appreciate all the things that we do have.

I titled this post "The Calm Before the Storm." Usually I don't add the title until after the post is written, but this morning, I had the title before the blog. I called it this because I realize that this time of rest and peace will not last very long. Soon the deadlines will once again begin to creep up on me and I will once again be back in the whirl of designing and creating things for the holidays. I wanted to take this time to enjoy a few days of clam while I am able to and appreciate them for what they are. Ultimately, this time off now will help me better cope with the activity that awaits me in the near future. It is essential in achieving the balance in life that we all seek.

Have a wonderful day today. Take some time to enjoy these final days of summer and make some memories that you can carry though the long winter months with you.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Calm Before the Storm*
> 
> I am still enjoying my little bit of self-imposed down time today. As promised (to myself) I intend to do some painting and work on some silly projects. I suppose you can call this my very short term sabbatical (if there is even such a thing) in order for me to regroup and plan out the busy months ahead. As I mentioned yesterday, it would be nearly impossible to keep up my usual pace without some clear time to replenish and rejuvenate. I want to use today to map out some goals and think about some of the things that I need to accomplish over the next several months and I want to be clear-headed when I do that.
> 
> Painting is a great release for me. Today, I am planning to paint some ornaments designed by a wonderful designer whom I have followed for many years (Peggy Harris). Her work is inspiring and fun and she herself is a wonderful teacher and advocate of painting (and she is also a wonderful person.) I have looked forward to working on these ever since she showed the pictures of this pattern last week. I immediately ordered the patterns and I have been thinking about it ever since. It is just something that I need to do.
> 
> You would think that since I also design painting patterns that since I am still painting it would be the same as me 'working,' but for some reason that isn't true. There are worlds of difference from when I do others' designs and when I am in fact designing myself and it is a true luxury to take the time to work on a pattern that is not mine. It is an entirely different ball game.
> 
> I really look forward to having fun with this pattern and seeing how it will come out.
> 
> Yesterday, I attended a friends wedding and that in itself was a great break from the every day routine. The weather couldn't have been better. The sky was deep blue with very few clouds and the air was crisp and cool and there was only a slight breeze. You could not have ordered up any better. Our friends got married in a little church on top of a hill overlooking the ocean. The church itself was lovely and had murals painted on some of the walls and I sat there and admired both the painting and also the woodworking throughout the building. There was fretwork here and there and the trim was done in interesting patterns and the building itself was a small work of art. (Does my mind ever really wander far from woodworking and art?)
> 
> At the reception, we sat with some friends we haven't seen for nearly a year. Not only have our lives become busy, but also the lives of our friends. We had a wonderful dinner and caught up on what each of us were doing and vowed to get together more often and spend some time. It was a very pleasant evening.
> 
> We work so hard to achieve a certain quality of life. That quality doesn't always need to directly relate to money or a huge house or fancy things. Every person defines it differently. In my life it means being happy and enjoying the things and people around me. Sometimes we work so hard for these things, that we forget to take the time to enjoy them. We don't realize that we have much of what we desire right under our noses. I think it is good to stop and evaluate things and take inventory once in a while so that we can understand and appreciate all the things that we do have.
> 
> I titled this post "The Calm Before the Storm." Usually I don't add the title until after the post is written, but this morning, I had the title before the blog. I called it this because I realize that this time of rest and peace will not last very long. Soon the deadlines will once again begin to creep up on me and I will once again be back in the whirl of designing and creating things for the holidays. I wanted to take this time to enjoy a few days of clam while I am able to and appreciate them for what they are. Ultimately, this time off now will help me better cope with the activity that awaits me in the near future. It is essential in achieving the balance in life that we all seek.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Take some time to enjoy these final days of summer and make some memories that you can carry though the long winter months with you.


Hi Sheila,
Qte (Does my mind ever really wander far from woodworking and art?) Unqte
I was focused on this question you had mentioned.. Haven't you noticed that both woodworking and art are very broad and an everexpanding area in your mind. Think of other topic and it will always return to its root… wood and paint.

After the idle period (calmness) what will be the storm.. I look up the sky and see the clouds forming different design and none was repeated… always original. But what is important for us may not be best for others … that is the one we have to think… satisfaction of the viewers. I mentioned this as food for our brain.

God bless and thanks for the inspiration you put into point to point project that is already finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Calm Before the Storm*
> 
> I am still enjoying my little bit of self-imposed down time today. As promised (to myself) I intend to do some painting and work on some silly projects. I suppose you can call this my very short term sabbatical (if there is even such a thing) in order for me to regroup and plan out the busy months ahead. As I mentioned yesterday, it would be nearly impossible to keep up my usual pace without some clear time to replenish and rejuvenate. I want to use today to map out some goals and think about some of the things that I need to accomplish over the next several months and I want to be clear-headed when I do that.
> 
> Painting is a great release for me. Today, I am planning to paint some ornaments designed by a wonderful designer whom I have followed for many years (Peggy Harris). Her work is inspiring and fun and she herself is a wonderful teacher and advocate of painting (and she is also a wonderful person.) I have looked forward to working on these ever since she showed the pictures of this pattern last week. I immediately ordered the patterns and I have been thinking about it ever since. It is just something that I need to do.
> 
> You would think that since I also design painting patterns that since I am still painting it would be the same as me 'working,' but for some reason that isn't true. There are worlds of difference from when I do others' designs and when I am in fact designing myself and it is a true luxury to take the time to work on a pattern that is not mine. It is an entirely different ball game.
> 
> I really look forward to having fun with this pattern and seeing how it will come out.
> 
> Yesterday, I attended a friends wedding and that in itself was a great break from the every day routine. The weather couldn't have been better. The sky was deep blue with very few clouds and the air was crisp and cool and there was only a slight breeze. You could not have ordered up any better. Our friends got married in a little church on top of a hill overlooking the ocean. The church itself was lovely and had murals painted on some of the walls and I sat there and admired both the painting and also the woodworking throughout the building. There was fretwork here and there and the trim was done in interesting patterns and the building itself was a small work of art. (Does my mind ever really wander far from woodworking and art?)
> 
> At the reception, we sat with some friends we haven't seen for nearly a year. Not only have our lives become busy, but also the lives of our friends. We had a wonderful dinner and caught up on what each of us were doing and vowed to get together more often and spend some time. It was a very pleasant evening.
> 
> We work so hard to achieve a certain quality of life. That quality doesn't always need to directly relate to money or a huge house or fancy things. Every person defines it differently. In my life it means being happy and enjoying the things and people around me. Sometimes we work so hard for these things, that we forget to take the time to enjoy them. We don't realize that we have much of what we desire right under our noses. I think it is good to stop and evaluate things and take inventory once in a while so that we can understand and appreciate all the things that we do have.
> 
> I titled this post "The Calm Before the Storm." Usually I don't add the title until after the post is written, but this morning, I had the title before the blog. I called it this because I realize that this time of rest and peace will not last very long. Soon the deadlines will once again begin to creep up on me and I will once again be back in the whirl of designing and creating things for the holidays. I wanted to take this time to enjoy a few days of clam while I am able to and appreciate them for what they are. Ultimately, this time off now will help me better cope with the activity that awaits me in the near future. It is essential in achieving the balance in life that we all seek.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Take some time to enjoy these final days of summer and make some memories that you can carry though the long winter months with you.


Thank you too, Bert.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Feeling the Change*

It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.

In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.

For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.

I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.

I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.

I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.

But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.

I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.

During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.

So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## mafe

scrollgirl said:


> *Feeling the Change*
> 
> It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.
> 
> In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.
> 
> For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.
> 
> I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.
> 
> I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.
> 
> I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.
> 
> But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.
> 
> I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.
> 
> During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.
> 
> So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Hi Sheila,

That sounds just wonderful 'I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report' this is those days that are the best.
And when I read your words I can't stop to smile, I feel the same here, the leafs in my micro garden are turning yellow and brown, but still flowers, still red tomatoes and a snail that eats what he is not supposed to, the grapes are almost exploding from the juices and the sun is generous.

After some noise peace has returned here, I try to breathe deep and to just find my smile again, and yes it is right there on my lips.

Happy to read your blog today, best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Feeling the Change*
> 
> It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.
> 
> In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.
> 
> For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.
> 
> I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.
> 
> I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.
> 
> I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.
> 
> But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.
> 
> I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.
> 
> During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.
> 
> So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Yes, Mads:
Sometime the cliche "No news is good news" is quite welcome. It may not make for the most interesting blog reading, but it will allow me to be more creative so future blogs are full of fun and adventure. 

Happy day to you too!

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Feeling the Change*
> 
> It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.
> 
> In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.
> 
> For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.
> 
> I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.
> 
> I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.
> 
> I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.
> 
> But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.
> 
> I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.
> 
> During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.
> 
> So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


I've been experiencing the same thing. I think summer was a little too hot for a little too long this year- I've really been excited about the cool air. It's even made me OK with the significantly earlier sunset! I feel like I can concentrate again. Love the times of year when I can keep windows and doors open all day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Feeling the Change*
> 
> It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.
> 
> In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.
> 
> For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.
> 
> I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.
> 
> I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.
> 
> I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.
> 
> But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.
> 
> I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.
> 
> During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.
> 
> So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Hi, Lis:
It isn't like me to be so 'unfocused' either. I find myself thinking about work and planning more than actually making the new stuff. It isn't that I am not 'busy' - but it just hasn't been what I feel is productive lately. I know we all go through this from time to time, but I really don't like it at all. It makes me feel crummy and then it snowballs.

Hopefully, it is turning around and without it being so hot, I will see things changing for the better.

(Your table looks AWESOME, by the way!)

Thanks for stopping by! You have a good one! 

Sheila


----------



## mafe

scrollgirl said:


> *Feeling the Change*
> 
> It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.
> 
> In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.
> 
> For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.
> 
> I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.
> 
> I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.
> 
> I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.
> 
> But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.
> 
> I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.
> 
> During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.
> 
> So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


For me it was a favorite blog, full of emotions, full of you.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Feeling the Change*
> 
> It always amazes me how as the seasons change, things just begin to feel different. Perhaps it is due to the angle of the sun in the sky, or that the days are getting shorter, but in the past few weeks you can definitely feel that something is different.
> 
> In driving through the woods the other day, I noticed that the tips of the trees are beginning to lighten. Soon everything will be golden and then a riot of bright colors, giving one final extraordinary show before the cold winter sets in. Living in the woods makes this an extra special time for me, as there is color all around me and it makes it all the better.
> 
> For the first time of the year, I have had to close the windows in the evening too, as the nights have been much cooler and even chilly. I prefer the room cool when I sleep though, and leave that window open so I can throw an extra blanket on and snuggle underneath. It makes for good sleeping for me.
> 
> I had a wonderful day yesterday. I am happy to report that I have practically nothing to report. I did as I intended to do and spent the majority of the day painting. In order to get started, I had to prep and cut out the wood, so I didn't really finish what I began, but it is a work in progress. I intend to spend the evenings painting probably from now on, and it felt good to get back to it. It is something that I can reward myself with at the end of the day, and whether I am painting for work or for my own pleasure, I find that it is something that I thoroughly enjoy doing.
> 
> I feel good about today and getting back to the work that I was doing a couple of days ago. I look forward to finishing my pattern and also getting the site updated again. I anticipate a very productive period coming on and I do feel that I am ready to handle whatever the fall and winter brings.
> 
> I have felt a bit unsettled in the past several weeks. While I haven't totally shut down, I have felt that I have had difficulty focusing on things. Perhaps it was the warm weather getting to me. Perhaps it was my need for a decent break. Or maybe it was that there was nothing really pushing me hard for the first time in months so I didn't know how to deal with things in my usual way.
> 
> But now I feel that I am at least back on track a bit. I am always an advocate for setting goals in order to help us focus and thrive. Perhaps I hadn't set my sights clear enough. After achieving my goal with my little skating pond, there was perhaps a kind of let down. I had been pushing to make that successful for so long that when it did reach a margin of success, I didn't really know what to do next. I need another cause to fill that time and space.
> 
> I am in the thinking and planning stages right now and kind of mapping out the next few months of activity in my mind. I am ready to put the warm summer days behind me enjoy the cool days of autumn. I find the most inspiration this time of year. The world around me is beautiful and it is my favorite season.
> 
> During this time, I begin to plan for the holidays too. I love to make gifts for my family and friends and that in itself inspires many new designs that I will create for others. Traditionally, for me it is a good and productive time. I don't believe that this year it will be any different.
> 
> So as summer comes to an end, I look forward to the next several months to be full of beauty and creativity and productivity. There is much to look forward to and I intend to enjoy every moment of it that I can.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Hi Sheila and Lis,
You deserve those relaxing day off. Woman instinct is to go for details while men go for the general view. That is a good way to do nothing and nothing to report… I like it. 
Enjoy your work.
Thanks,


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Knowledge is Power"*

It is just beginning to get light out and I can already tell it is going to be a good day. I don't mean just the weather, but I feel that something good or positive will happen. I don't know why, but some days I just have this feeling and more so than not, I am right and something unexpected and positive finds its way to me.

I wonder sometimes if this is what people would call a 'self-fulfilling prophecy?' it seems however, that most references to self-fulfilling prophecies tend to focus on negative circumstances and outcomes. There are very few times I hear of them being positive. I wonder if that is just because the attitude of people in general, or part of the actual definition of the term. Or is it because of the general apathy that so many people feel lately? I suppose I would have to look some day when I have the time.

Wouldn't be nice if we could dictate the outcome of situations just by having a positive attitude? All we would need to do is to be positive all the time and good things would flood our lives and everything would be peachy. You are probably thinking that I am crazy for even thinking that, but those of you who know me better know that I do truly believe that our attitude does influence the outcome of many of the situations in our lives. Call me a dreamer, but I like it that way and I will continue to go on like that as long as I please.

Approaching things with a good attitude instead of dread really can make a difference. If we look for and focus on the good side of things, we can't help but have a better outcome than if we focused on the negative elements. Once we get into the habit of looking for the good in a situation, it tends to come to us naturally and without thinking and before we realize it, we are happier and more positive people.

Has anything really changed in our lives other than our approach to situations and attitudes? Perhaps not. But by having an upbeat and more positive outlook of things, we do tend to be happier people. I'll take it.

I didn't mean to go off on a tangent about all this stuff. But sometimes in the morning when my brain is just waking up and I am evaluating the previous day and planning the present one, I just get to thinking. I think it is good to stop and think about things like this and that is one way this blog has helped me have a better life. It forces me to take a breath each day and think about things and evaluate situations that I otherwise may overlook. Awareness is another good thing, I believe and leads to a better understanding of things.

In any case, yesterday was a good day. One of the best accomplishments I achieved was that I finished the process of changing my merchant account successfully from the old bank to the new one. And I do say "I" because in the end, it was me who needed to do the vast majority of the work.

I sometimes wonder how others who don't have a firm knowledge of computers are able to sustain their online businesses. There are so many small companies that seem to be less-than-knowledgeable regarding the intricacies of running a web site and still have online stores. Do they allow the financial institutions to do the work for them? If so, how are they certain that everything is done in their best interests? I wonder.

Many people that I speak to with their own sites don't have a clue as to much of the stuff that I talk about regarding my website. Some have their sites hosted on all-inclusive places where all they have to do is add product and the rest is done for them. As a business person, I find that to be a very dangerous position to be in. While I certainly don't pretend to know everything about it, I do try to learn all I can about how things work and how everything is set up. Then I am better able to troubleshoot when things do go wrong and I am less reliant on an outsider who has little or no interest.

I realize that learning and doing all of the technical stuff can take me away from my designing time, but I feel that what good would it be to design more and not have a clear understanding of what was going on in the guts of my business. Yes, technical stuff is not really the fun part of a business, but I feel it is necessary to know - at least superficially - every aspect of your business. No one will look out for you as well as you, yourself. Everyone does have their own agenda, which is usually not you and if you aren't there to make sure that things are in your best interest, who will be?

Getting back to this transfer of accounts - I was told initially that the bank was going to handle most everything from their side. There was to be little for me to do except give consent here and there and set passwords and such.

However, the way things happened, the information was sent to me and the ball started rolling so before I had even gotten back to the bank, I had the new account set up nearly completely. This was not difficult for me to do because I was also the one who had to set it up in the first place, several years ago. All the bank needed to do was to waive the start up fees (they were to cover them because I was forced to change over due to the take over of my old bank) and make sure that everything was compliant. Apparently, I had been running compliant to their standards all along so that also was something that turned into a 'non-issue' and we were able to do the transition very smoothly and quickly.

When I connected with the bank representative yesterday, she seemed surprised that everything was pretty much done. I had received all the numbers over the weekend and had entered them into my new account on my own and we were pretty much set to go by the time she called me. I felt proud that I did everything correctly and in running a test, all seemed to be working well.

The best part of the story is that with the new account, I am now able to also take another type of credit card for payment on my site (Discover) which will open more avenues for my customers to pay. This additional service will not cost me any more than I had previously been paying, as the new institution has some sort of relationship with Discover and it is included in the package I get from them for no additional cost.

I also pared some additional features off the account that were on my old account and I feel were unnecessary. I have had that account for almost 10 years now and I hadn't even realized that they were charging me for these features that I had never asked for or used, and see no need for in the near future. I could always add them on if I choose to at a later date. So now, I am actually going to be paying a little less than my normal monthly fee to process payments. It is only a couple of dollars, but again - I'll take it.

Learning about all the aspects of running a small business can be a daunting task. There are many different avenues that you need to explore and understand to help make your business successful and remain in control of things. If you allow others to do these things for you, chances are that they are looking out for their own interests before yours and you won't receive the full benefits of the services that you subscribe to or you will be paying for services that you don't need and will not use. Either way can be a drain on your resources.

The best way to avoid this is to educate yourself and keep an eye on what is happening. It may mean more work now, but in the long run it will make for a healthy business that is molded to YOUR needs and specifications and will benefit YOU the most. I believe that is how it should be.

Now I am going to get to work and see what good things today brings.

Have a good one!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"Knowledge is Power"*
> 
> It is just beginning to get light out and I can already tell it is going to be a good day. I don't mean just the weather, but I feel that something good or positive will happen. I don't know why, but some days I just have this feeling and more so than not, I am right and something unexpected and positive finds its way to me.
> 
> I wonder sometimes if this is what people would call a 'self-fulfilling prophecy?' it seems however, that most references to self-fulfilling prophecies tend to focus on negative circumstances and outcomes. There are very few times I hear of them being positive. I wonder if that is just because the attitude of people in general, or part of the actual definition of the term. Or is it because of the general apathy that so many people feel lately? I suppose I would have to look some day when I have the time.
> 
> Wouldn't be nice if we could dictate the outcome of situations just by having a positive attitude? All we would need to do is to be positive all the time and good things would flood our lives and everything would be peachy. You are probably thinking that I am crazy for even thinking that, but those of you who know me better know that I do truly believe that our attitude does influence the outcome of many of the situations in our lives. Call me a dreamer, but I like it that way and I will continue to go on like that as long as I please.
> 
> Approaching things with a good attitude instead of dread really can make a difference. If we look for and focus on the good side of things, we can't help but have a better outcome than if we focused on the negative elements. Once we get into the habit of looking for the good in a situation, it tends to come to us naturally and without thinking and before we realize it, we are happier and more positive people.
> 
> Has anything really changed in our lives other than our approach to situations and attitudes? Perhaps not. But by having an upbeat and more positive outlook of things, we do tend to be happier people. I'll take it.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent about all this stuff. But sometimes in the morning when my brain is just waking up and I am evaluating the previous day and planning the present one, I just get to thinking. I think it is good to stop and think about things like this and that is one way this blog has helped me have a better life. It forces me to take a breath each day and think about things and evaluate situations that I otherwise may overlook. Awareness is another good thing, I believe and leads to a better understanding of things.
> 
> In any case, yesterday was a good day. One of the best accomplishments I achieved was that I finished the process of changing my merchant account successfully from the old bank to the new one. And I do say "I" because in the end, it was me who needed to do the vast majority of the work.
> 
> I sometimes wonder how others who don't have a firm knowledge of computers are able to sustain their online businesses. There are so many small companies that seem to be less-than-knowledgeable regarding the intricacies of running a web site and still have online stores. Do they allow the financial institutions to do the work for them? If so, how are they certain that everything is done in their best interests? I wonder.
> 
> Many people that I speak to with their own sites don't have a clue as to much of the stuff that I talk about regarding my website. Some have their sites hosted on all-inclusive places where all they have to do is add product and the rest is done for them. As a business person, I find that to be a very dangerous position to be in. While I certainly don't pretend to know everything about it, I do try to learn all I can about how things work and how everything is set up. Then I am better able to troubleshoot when things do go wrong and I am less reliant on an outsider who has little or no interest.
> 
> I realize that learning and doing all of the technical stuff can take me away from my designing time, but I feel that what good would it be to design more and not have a clear understanding of what was going on in the guts of my business. Yes, technical stuff is not really the fun part of a business, but I feel it is necessary to know - at least superficially - every aspect of your business. No one will look out for you as well as you, yourself. Everyone does have their own agenda, which is usually not you and if you aren't there to make sure that things are in your best interest, who will be?
> 
> Getting back to this transfer of accounts - I was told initially that the bank was going to handle most everything from their side. There was to be little for me to do except give consent here and there and set passwords and such.
> 
> However, the way things happened, the information was sent to me and the ball started rolling so before I had even gotten back to the bank, I had the new account set up nearly completely. This was not difficult for me to do because I was also the one who had to set it up in the first place, several years ago. All the bank needed to do was to waive the start up fees (they were to cover them because I was forced to change over due to the take over of my old bank) and make sure that everything was compliant. Apparently, I had been running compliant to their standards all along so that also was something that turned into a 'non-issue' and we were able to do the transition very smoothly and quickly.
> 
> When I connected with the bank representative yesterday, she seemed surprised that everything was pretty much done. I had received all the numbers over the weekend and had entered them into my new account on my own and we were pretty much set to go by the time she called me. I felt proud that I did everything correctly and in running a test, all seemed to be working well.
> 
> The best part of the story is that with the new account, I am now able to also take another type of credit card for payment on my site (Discover) which will open more avenues for my customers to pay. This additional service will not cost me any more than I had previously been paying, as the new institution has some sort of relationship with Discover and it is included in the package I get from them for no additional cost.
> 
> I also pared some additional features off the account that were on my old account and I feel were unnecessary. I have had that account for almost 10 years now and I hadn't even realized that they were charging me for these features that I had never asked for or used, and see no need for in the near future. I could always add them on if I choose to at a later date. So now, I am actually going to be paying a little less than my normal monthly fee to process payments. It is only a couple of dollars, but again - I'll take it.
> 
> Learning about all the aspects of running a small business can be a daunting task. There are many different avenues that you need to explore and understand to help make your business successful and remain in control of things. If you allow others to do these things for you, chances are that they are looking out for their own interests before yours and you won't receive the full benefits of the services that you subscribe to or you will be paying for services that you don't need and will not use. Either way can be a drain on your resources.
> 
> The best way to avoid this is to educate yourself and keep an eye on what is happening. It may mean more work now, but in the long run it will make for a healthy business that is molded to YOUR needs and specifications and will benefit YOU the most. I believe that is how it should be.
> 
> Now I am going to get to work and see what good things today brings.
> 
> Have a good one!


congrat´s with the smooth change of bank´s 

I can only second you of knowledges is power 
wish I had been more on the top of my own economy back then 
I had the C5 program to controll my accounts with proppebly the best there is 
but I never manage to understand it completely do to lack of time 
I do know its cable of be used together with a netshop and controlling 
all what you have on the shelfs incl. what you need to pay of taxes here ,there and everywhere :-(
but it has to be set up correctly, when it is , its a dream to work with its doing nearly all the work for you 
you just have to tell it what you buy and receive and what you sell 
and when the year is over , one click and you have all the numbers to taxpeople 
no need for an accounter to controll it , every thing is down right to the 1/100 of a penny

have a great day your self , mine is nearly over 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Knowledge is Power"*
> 
> It is just beginning to get light out and I can already tell it is going to be a good day. I don't mean just the weather, but I feel that something good or positive will happen. I don't know why, but some days I just have this feeling and more so than not, I am right and something unexpected and positive finds its way to me.
> 
> I wonder sometimes if this is what people would call a 'self-fulfilling prophecy?' it seems however, that most references to self-fulfilling prophecies tend to focus on negative circumstances and outcomes. There are very few times I hear of them being positive. I wonder if that is just because the attitude of people in general, or part of the actual definition of the term. Or is it because of the general apathy that so many people feel lately? I suppose I would have to look some day when I have the time.
> 
> Wouldn't be nice if we could dictate the outcome of situations just by having a positive attitude? All we would need to do is to be positive all the time and good things would flood our lives and everything would be peachy. You are probably thinking that I am crazy for even thinking that, but those of you who know me better know that I do truly believe that our attitude does influence the outcome of many of the situations in our lives. Call me a dreamer, but I like it that way and I will continue to go on like that as long as I please.
> 
> Approaching things with a good attitude instead of dread really can make a difference. If we look for and focus on the good side of things, we can't help but have a better outcome than if we focused on the negative elements. Once we get into the habit of looking for the good in a situation, it tends to come to us naturally and without thinking and before we realize it, we are happier and more positive people.
> 
> Has anything really changed in our lives other than our approach to situations and attitudes? Perhaps not. But by having an upbeat and more positive outlook of things, we do tend to be happier people. I'll take it.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent about all this stuff. But sometimes in the morning when my brain is just waking up and I am evaluating the previous day and planning the present one, I just get to thinking. I think it is good to stop and think about things like this and that is one way this blog has helped me have a better life. It forces me to take a breath each day and think about things and evaluate situations that I otherwise may overlook. Awareness is another good thing, I believe and leads to a better understanding of things.
> 
> In any case, yesterday was a good day. One of the best accomplishments I achieved was that I finished the process of changing my merchant account successfully from the old bank to the new one. And I do say "I" because in the end, it was me who needed to do the vast majority of the work.
> 
> I sometimes wonder how others who don't have a firm knowledge of computers are able to sustain their online businesses. There are so many small companies that seem to be less-than-knowledgeable regarding the intricacies of running a web site and still have online stores. Do they allow the financial institutions to do the work for them? If so, how are they certain that everything is done in their best interests? I wonder.
> 
> Many people that I speak to with their own sites don't have a clue as to much of the stuff that I talk about regarding my website. Some have their sites hosted on all-inclusive places where all they have to do is add product and the rest is done for them. As a business person, I find that to be a very dangerous position to be in. While I certainly don't pretend to know everything about it, I do try to learn all I can about how things work and how everything is set up. Then I am better able to troubleshoot when things do go wrong and I am less reliant on an outsider who has little or no interest.
> 
> I realize that learning and doing all of the technical stuff can take me away from my designing time, but I feel that what good would it be to design more and not have a clear understanding of what was going on in the guts of my business. Yes, technical stuff is not really the fun part of a business, but I feel it is necessary to know - at least superficially - every aspect of your business. No one will look out for you as well as you, yourself. Everyone does have their own agenda, which is usually not you and if you aren't there to make sure that things are in your best interest, who will be?
> 
> Getting back to this transfer of accounts - I was told initially that the bank was going to handle most everything from their side. There was to be little for me to do except give consent here and there and set passwords and such.
> 
> However, the way things happened, the information was sent to me and the ball started rolling so before I had even gotten back to the bank, I had the new account set up nearly completely. This was not difficult for me to do because I was also the one who had to set it up in the first place, several years ago. All the bank needed to do was to waive the start up fees (they were to cover them because I was forced to change over due to the take over of my old bank) and make sure that everything was compliant. Apparently, I had been running compliant to their standards all along so that also was something that turned into a 'non-issue' and we were able to do the transition very smoothly and quickly.
> 
> When I connected with the bank representative yesterday, she seemed surprised that everything was pretty much done. I had received all the numbers over the weekend and had entered them into my new account on my own and we were pretty much set to go by the time she called me. I felt proud that I did everything correctly and in running a test, all seemed to be working well.
> 
> The best part of the story is that with the new account, I am now able to also take another type of credit card for payment on my site (Discover) which will open more avenues for my customers to pay. This additional service will not cost me any more than I had previously been paying, as the new institution has some sort of relationship with Discover and it is included in the package I get from them for no additional cost.
> 
> I also pared some additional features off the account that were on my old account and I feel were unnecessary. I have had that account for almost 10 years now and I hadn't even realized that they were charging me for these features that I had never asked for or used, and see no need for in the near future. I could always add them on if I choose to at a later date. So now, I am actually going to be paying a little less than my normal monthly fee to process payments. It is only a couple of dollars, but again - I'll take it.
> 
> Learning about all the aspects of running a small business can be a daunting task. There are many different avenues that you need to explore and understand to help make your business successful and remain in control of things. If you allow others to do these things for you, chances are that they are looking out for their own interests before yours and you won't receive the full benefits of the services that you subscribe to or you will be paying for services that you don't need and will not use. Either way can be a drain on your resources.
> 
> The best way to avoid this is to educate yourself and keep an eye on what is happening. It may mean more work now, but in the long run it will make for a healthy business that is molded to YOUR needs and specifications and will benefit YOU the most. I believe that is how it should be.
> 
> Now I am going to get to work and see what good things today brings.
> 
> Have a good one!


That sounds like a great program, Dennis. I suppose the key is keeping it up to day with what you buy and sell, as you said. As with lots of things, setting up is the hardest part. Maintaining something like that should be minimal.

I was happy that things went as they did with the bank. I just hope it is set up right. I suppose I will find out tomorrow or Thursday and see if the money is going into the account. If I don't see it there, then I can start to worry.

As far as the 'knowledge is power' goes, I see more and more how not being educated and aware of things can be very detrimental to people not only in business but in their personal lives too. I have had that phrase in my signature line for over ten years now. I have never changed it because I simply haven't come across a better one that had more meaning for me. I like being informed and responsible for my own affairs. It is a bit more work, but I feel more in control of things and more like the master of my own destiny.

Take care and have a great night too.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *"Knowledge is Power"*
> 
> It is just beginning to get light out and I can already tell it is going to be a good day. I don't mean just the weather, but I feel that something good or positive will happen. I don't know why, but some days I just have this feeling and more so than not, I am right and something unexpected and positive finds its way to me.
> 
> I wonder sometimes if this is what people would call a 'self-fulfilling prophecy?' it seems however, that most references to self-fulfilling prophecies tend to focus on negative circumstances and outcomes. There are very few times I hear of them being positive. I wonder if that is just because the attitude of people in general, or part of the actual definition of the term. Or is it because of the general apathy that so many people feel lately? I suppose I would have to look some day when I have the time.
> 
> Wouldn't be nice if we could dictate the outcome of situations just by having a positive attitude? All we would need to do is to be positive all the time and good things would flood our lives and everything would be peachy. You are probably thinking that I am crazy for even thinking that, but those of you who know me better know that I do truly believe that our attitude does influence the outcome of many of the situations in our lives. Call me a dreamer, but I like it that way and I will continue to go on like that as long as I please.
> 
> Approaching things with a good attitude instead of dread really can make a difference. If we look for and focus on the good side of things, we can't help but have a better outcome than if we focused on the negative elements. Once we get into the habit of looking for the good in a situation, it tends to come to us naturally and without thinking and before we realize it, we are happier and more positive people.
> 
> Has anything really changed in our lives other than our approach to situations and attitudes? Perhaps not. But by having an upbeat and more positive outlook of things, we do tend to be happier people. I'll take it.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent about all this stuff. But sometimes in the morning when my brain is just waking up and I am evaluating the previous day and planning the present one, I just get to thinking. I think it is good to stop and think about things like this and that is one way this blog has helped me have a better life. It forces me to take a breath each day and think about things and evaluate situations that I otherwise may overlook. Awareness is another good thing, I believe and leads to a better understanding of things.
> 
> In any case, yesterday was a good day. One of the best accomplishments I achieved was that I finished the process of changing my merchant account successfully from the old bank to the new one. And I do say "I" because in the end, it was me who needed to do the vast majority of the work.
> 
> I sometimes wonder how others who don't have a firm knowledge of computers are able to sustain their online businesses. There are so many small companies that seem to be less-than-knowledgeable regarding the intricacies of running a web site and still have online stores. Do they allow the financial institutions to do the work for them? If so, how are they certain that everything is done in their best interests? I wonder.
> 
> Many people that I speak to with their own sites don't have a clue as to much of the stuff that I talk about regarding my website. Some have their sites hosted on all-inclusive places where all they have to do is add product and the rest is done for them. As a business person, I find that to be a very dangerous position to be in. While I certainly don't pretend to know everything about it, I do try to learn all I can about how things work and how everything is set up. Then I am better able to troubleshoot when things do go wrong and I am less reliant on an outsider who has little or no interest.
> 
> I realize that learning and doing all of the technical stuff can take me away from my designing time, but I feel that what good would it be to design more and not have a clear understanding of what was going on in the guts of my business. Yes, technical stuff is not really the fun part of a business, but I feel it is necessary to know - at least superficially - every aspect of your business. No one will look out for you as well as you, yourself. Everyone does have their own agenda, which is usually not you and if you aren't there to make sure that things are in your best interest, who will be?
> 
> Getting back to this transfer of accounts - I was told initially that the bank was going to handle most everything from their side. There was to be little for me to do except give consent here and there and set passwords and such.
> 
> However, the way things happened, the information was sent to me and the ball started rolling so before I had even gotten back to the bank, I had the new account set up nearly completely. This was not difficult for me to do because I was also the one who had to set it up in the first place, several years ago. All the bank needed to do was to waive the start up fees (they were to cover them because I was forced to change over due to the take over of my old bank) and make sure that everything was compliant. Apparently, I had been running compliant to their standards all along so that also was something that turned into a 'non-issue' and we were able to do the transition very smoothly and quickly.
> 
> When I connected with the bank representative yesterday, she seemed surprised that everything was pretty much done. I had received all the numbers over the weekend and had entered them into my new account on my own and we were pretty much set to go by the time she called me. I felt proud that I did everything correctly and in running a test, all seemed to be working well.
> 
> The best part of the story is that with the new account, I am now able to also take another type of credit card for payment on my site (Discover) which will open more avenues for my customers to pay. This additional service will not cost me any more than I had previously been paying, as the new institution has some sort of relationship with Discover and it is included in the package I get from them for no additional cost.
> 
> I also pared some additional features off the account that were on my old account and I feel were unnecessary. I have had that account for almost 10 years now and I hadn't even realized that they were charging me for these features that I had never asked for or used, and see no need for in the near future. I could always add them on if I choose to at a later date. So now, I am actually going to be paying a little less than my normal monthly fee to process payments. It is only a couple of dollars, but again - I'll take it.
> 
> Learning about all the aspects of running a small business can be a daunting task. There are many different avenues that you need to explore and understand to help make your business successful and remain in control of things. If you allow others to do these things for you, chances are that they are looking out for their own interests before yours and you won't receive the full benefits of the services that you subscribe to or you will be paying for services that you don't need and will not use. Either way can be a drain on your resources.
> 
> The best way to avoid this is to educate yourself and keep an eye on what is happening. It may mean more work now, but in the long run it will make for a healthy business that is molded to YOUR needs and specifications and will benefit YOU the most. I believe that is how it should be.
> 
> Now I am going to get to work and see what good things today brings.
> 
> Have a good one!


Hi Sheila,
The best ever made in words: KNOWLEDGE IS POWER. But technically Power is the rate of doing work. So the setback is the time which determine us if we are catching up with our work. Therefore, We need to conotes the Knowledge with time to make it powerful. And… TIME IS GOLD. So inorder for us to get MONEY (GOLD) then we have to LEARN (KNOWLEDGE) according to the TIME we are in. Nowadays, hi-tech and many other like computer, management, institution are racing to create POWER out of KNOWLEDGE.

Be patient with my words to pounder… I like to do it once my teaching passion comes in.. 
Have a nice night while I am just starting my day at office.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *"Knowledge is Power"*
> 
> It is just beginning to get light out and I can already tell it is going to be a good day. I don't mean just the weather, but I feel that something good or positive will happen. I don't know why, but some days I just have this feeling and more so than not, I am right and something unexpected and positive finds its way to me.
> 
> I wonder sometimes if this is what people would call a 'self-fulfilling prophecy?' it seems however, that most references to self-fulfilling prophecies tend to focus on negative circumstances and outcomes. There are very few times I hear of them being positive. I wonder if that is just because the attitude of people in general, or part of the actual definition of the term. Or is it because of the general apathy that so many people feel lately? I suppose I would have to look some day when I have the time.
> 
> Wouldn't be nice if we could dictate the outcome of situations just by having a positive attitude? All we would need to do is to be positive all the time and good things would flood our lives and everything would be peachy. You are probably thinking that I am crazy for even thinking that, but those of you who know me better know that I do truly believe that our attitude does influence the outcome of many of the situations in our lives. Call me a dreamer, but I like it that way and I will continue to go on like that as long as I please.
> 
> Approaching things with a good attitude instead of dread really can make a difference. If we look for and focus on the good side of things, we can't help but have a better outcome than if we focused on the negative elements. Once we get into the habit of looking for the good in a situation, it tends to come to us naturally and without thinking and before we realize it, we are happier and more positive people.
> 
> Has anything really changed in our lives other than our approach to situations and attitudes? Perhaps not. But by having an upbeat and more positive outlook of things, we do tend to be happier people. I'll take it.
> 
> I didn't mean to go off on a tangent about all this stuff. But sometimes in the morning when my brain is just waking up and I am evaluating the previous day and planning the present one, I just get to thinking. I think it is good to stop and think about things like this and that is one way this blog has helped me have a better life. It forces me to take a breath each day and think about things and evaluate situations that I otherwise may overlook. Awareness is another good thing, I believe and leads to a better understanding of things.
> 
> In any case, yesterday was a good day. One of the best accomplishments I achieved was that I finished the process of changing my merchant account successfully from the old bank to the new one. And I do say "I" because in the end, it was me who needed to do the vast majority of the work.
> 
> I sometimes wonder how others who don't have a firm knowledge of computers are able to sustain their online businesses. There are so many small companies that seem to be less-than-knowledgeable regarding the intricacies of running a web site and still have online stores. Do they allow the financial institutions to do the work for them? If so, how are they certain that everything is done in their best interests? I wonder.
> 
> Many people that I speak to with their own sites don't have a clue as to much of the stuff that I talk about regarding my website. Some have their sites hosted on all-inclusive places where all they have to do is add product and the rest is done for them. As a business person, I find that to be a very dangerous position to be in. While I certainly don't pretend to know everything about it, I do try to learn all I can about how things work and how everything is set up. Then I am better able to troubleshoot when things do go wrong and I am less reliant on an outsider who has little or no interest.
> 
> I realize that learning and doing all of the technical stuff can take me away from my designing time, but I feel that what good would it be to design more and not have a clear understanding of what was going on in the guts of my business. Yes, technical stuff is not really the fun part of a business, but I feel it is necessary to know - at least superficially - every aspect of your business. No one will look out for you as well as you, yourself. Everyone does have their own agenda, which is usually not you and if you aren't there to make sure that things are in your best interest, who will be?
> 
> Getting back to this transfer of accounts - I was told initially that the bank was going to handle most everything from their side. There was to be little for me to do except give consent here and there and set passwords and such.
> 
> However, the way things happened, the information was sent to me and the ball started rolling so before I had even gotten back to the bank, I had the new account set up nearly completely. This was not difficult for me to do because I was also the one who had to set it up in the first place, several years ago. All the bank needed to do was to waive the start up fees (they were to cover them because I was forced to change over due to the take over of my old bank) and make sure that everything was compliant. Apparently, I had been running compliant to their standards all along so that also was something that turned into a 'non-issue' and we were able to do the transition very smoothly and quickly.
> 
> When I connected with the bank representative yesterday, she seemed surprised that everything was pretty much done. I had received all the numbers over the weekend and had entered them into my new account on my own and we were pretty much set to go by the time she called me. I felt proud that I did everything correctly and in running a test, all seemed to be working well.
> 
> The best part of the story is that with the new account, I am now able to also take another type of credit card for payment on my site (Discover) which will open more avenues for my customers to pay. This additional service will not cost me any more than I had previously been paying, as the new institution has some sort of relationship with Discover and it is included in the package I get from them for no additional cost.
> 
> I also pared some additional features off the account that were on my old account and I feel were unnecessary. I have had that account for almost 10 years now and I hadn't even realized that they were charging me for these features that I had never asked for or used, and see no need for in the near future. I could always add them on if I choose to at a later date. So now, I am actually going to be paying a little less than my normal monthly fee to process payments. It is only a couple of dollars, but again - I'll take it.
> 
> Learning about all the aspects of running a small business can be a daunting task. There are many different avenues that you need to explore and understand to help make your business successful and remain in control of things. If you allow others to do these things for you, chances are that they are looking out for their own interests before yours and you won't receive the full benefits of the services that you subscribe to or you will be paying for services that you don't need and will not use. Either way can be a drain on your resources.
> 
> The best way to avoid this is to educate yourself and keep an eye on what is happening. It may mean more work now, but in the long run it will make for a healthy business that is molded to YOUR needs and specifications and will benefit YOU the most. I believe that is how it should be.
> 
> Now I am going to get to work and see what good things today brings.
> 
> Have a good one!


it is a great program to work with 
but its so huge you don´t believe it even the payments of the people it can control
you just have to ad the modules and for maintaining when new taxrules arive from the 
crazy politians in the goverment the company who made the program makes the updates
if you suscripe to them and pay a little fee 
or at least that was back then I don´t know how it is now after Microsoft bought it for billions 
from the brothers 
and is compatiple with the officepack from microsoft I´m sure you can find it over there too

have a great day I´m going to do a little wallpaper job on first floor something that never got finished

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quality, Not Quantity*

As I look to the calender today and see that we are almost half way through September, I am once again amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. I truly don't mean to keep complaining about it, as I know I mention it from time to time here, but I just can't get over how the days go by so quickly. It never used to seem this way. It gets me to wondering. Does this mean I am a poor time manager? Or does it mean that my life is full and therefore the hours slip by quickly?

I feel as if I accomplished a lot yesterday. I finished the songbirds pattern and when I sent it to my proof reader, I received the report from him that there were no (apparent) errors. That has got to be a first. I always try hard but there always seems to be something lurking no matter how many times I read things over that come back to haunt me later on.

I am proud of that pattern, as well as the ornaments themselves. I have high hopes that other will like them too and I am going to try to get to work on the second set of them as soon as possible.

The update for the website is almost ready. I was pleased because there are a few more patterns than I anticipated that are going to go 'live' for the first time there. These were some of the more complicated patterns like the Rocking Reindeer set and also the Fiona Kitty Halloween Pull Toy. Both of these designs were a bit more involved than the usual ones of cutting flat pieces. Each one covered newer territory for me as a designer and I am happy and proud to see them finally ready for presentation.

I find that even though I may not be producing patterns at an alarming rate, the patterns that I do create are far more detailed and the presentation is better thought out. I think that part of this comes with experience and the other part comes from my internal desire to stand above the rest. With all the free patterns available and the quality of what is available on the market, I would rather have a smaller number of new items with more substance to them than just crank out as many variations of one design as I can.

While it may be poor from a business point of view, in which the usual philosophy is 'the more the better,' I think that in the long run it will pay off for me. After all, how many new things can people accomplish in such a short time anyway? I think once I reached the 400+ pattern mark, I figured it was time to slow down and really do some different and interesting things. On my site, there is a base of plenty of timeless patterns that offer a great deal of variety for many different kinds of scroll sawyers. The average person wouldn't have time to do them all if they tried. I think that there is enough there to keep everyone busy for a while.

I used to think that taking a week or more on a pattern meant that I was slacking. I suppose if I offered the line art and a couple of lines of instructions to follow, that could be the case. But when I look at what I am producing lately, I realize that putting together a packet like this isn't something that can be accomplished in a couple of hours. I like the fact that I offer full and detailed instructions, as well as pictures so that even the beginner can successfully create the project, even if they have little time at the scroll saw. I suppose it is the teacher in me that likes to do things this way. I always seem to look to the future and realize that the way our craft will be sustained is to bring new people into it.

In the past, I have had some customers comment to me that I repeat some of the basic instructions in every packet, and they questioned me as to if it were necessary. In answering them, I told them that I thought it was, and that I didn't want to assume that people knew these steps. I wanted even the beginner to be able to purchase a pattern and learn from it and be able to accomplish the project successfully. It is important to me.

Conversely, I also have heard from many who are new to scroll sawing who were very pleased with the amount of detail that I put in the instructions. It supported my thinking that if they are successful in making the projects and it was a pleasant experience for them, they will want to do more.

So I err on the side of offering more information than perhaps necessary for someone who has had some experience rather than leaving things out that a beginner may not know. I think it is the best way to do things.

I am changing my free design that I am offering on the site too. The pattern that I have had up there has been there quite a while and I thought it was time to update it. I felt that using one of the bird ornaments from the new set would be a nice sample and a good stand alone project for people to enjoy. Usually on my free patterns, I give out an entire pattern, but this time I thought I would try something new - giving one of the pieces from a larger set - to see how it works out.

In writing out the packet, I found that it took almost as much space to write the instructions for one of the birds as it was to do the entire set of eight. I don't know why that surprised me, but it did get me thinking about all that I stated above. The actual process for all eight is essentially the same whether making one or all eight ornaments. I hope that by giving this out, people will enjoy making the ornament so much that they will come back and get the entire set.

I also have in my mind the thought of shooting a couple of videos, one to demonstrate the veining techniques used in making these bird ornaments (that is where I am heading with the online class anyway after the next lesson) and another one to once again demonstrate the staining technique that i used to color in the birds. I think with the companion videos available it will make the process even clearer and easier for everyone to follow.

So all is well I feel. When I see the quality of the work that both myself and my partner have recently created, it alleviates the anxiety of not having a huge number of new things each and every time I update the site or send items into the wholesalers for the new catalogs. I think offering a few excellent items is far better than offering a large quantity of mediocre items.

We'll see in the long run.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality, Not Quantity*
> 
> As I look to the calender today and see that we are almost half way through September, I am once again amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. I truly don't mean to keep complaining about it, as I know I mention it from time to time here, but I just can't get over how the days go by so quickly. It never used to seem this way. It gets me to wondering. Does this mean I am a poor time manager? Or does it mean that my life is full and therefore the hours slip by quickly?
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a lot yesterday. I finished the songbirds pattern and when I sent it to my proof reader, I received the report from him that there were no (apparent) errors. That has got to be a first. I always try hard but there always seems to be something lurking no matter how many times I read things over that come back to haunt me later on.
> 
> I am proud of that pattern, as well as the ornaments themselves. I have high hopes that other will like them too and I am going to try to get to work on the second set of them as soon as possible.
> 
> The update for the website is almost ready. I was pleased because there are a few more patterns than I anticipated that are going to go 'live' for the first time there. These were some of the more complicated patterns like the Rocking Reindeer set and also the Fiona Kitty Halloween Pull Toy. Both of these designs were a bit more involved than the usual ones of cutting flat pieces. Each one covered newer territory for me as a designer and I am happy and proud to see them finally ready for presentation.
> 
> I find that even though I may not be producing patterns at an alarming rate, the patterns that I do create are far more detailed and the presentation is better thought out. I think that part of this comes with experience and the other part comes from my internal desire to stand above the rest. With all the free patterns available and the quality of what is available on the market, I would rather have a smaller number of new items with more substance to them than just crank out as many variations of one design as I can.
> 
> While it may be poor from a business point of view, in which the usual philosophy is 'the more the better,' I think that in the long run it will pay off for me. After all, how many new things can people accomplish in such a short time anyway? I think once I reached the 400+ pattern mark, I figured it was time to slow down and really do some different and interesting things. On my site, there is a base of plenty of timeless patterns that offer a great deal of variety for many different kinds of scroll sawyers. The average person wouldn't have time to do them all if they tried. I think that there is enough there to keep everyone busy for a while.
> 
> I used to think that taking a week or more on a pattern meant that I was slacking. I suppose if I offered the line art and a couple of lines of instructions to follow, that could be the case. But when I look at what I am producing lately, I realize that putting together a packet like this isn't something that can be accomplished in a couple of hours. I like the fact that I offer full and detailed instructions, as well as pictures so that even the beginner can successfully create the project, even if they have little time at the scroll saw. I suppose it is the teacher in me that likes to do things this way. I always seem to look to the future and realize that the way our craft will be sustained is to bring new people into it.
> 
> In the past, I have had some customers comment to me that I repeat some of the basic instructions in every packet, and they questioned me as to if it were necessary. In answering them, I told them that I thought it was, and that I didn't want to assume that people knew these steps. I wanted even the beginner to be able to purchase a pattern and learn from it and be able to accomplish the project successfully. It is important to me.
> 
> Conversely, I also have heard from many who are new to scroll sawing who were very pleased with the amount of detail that I put in the instructions. It supported my thinking that if they are successful in making the projects and it was a pleasant experience for them, they will want to do more.
> 
> So I err on the side of offering more information than perhaps necessary for someone who has had some experience rather than leaving things out that a beginner may not know. I think it is the best way to do things.
> 
> I am changing my free design that I am offering on the site too. The pattern that I have had up there has been there quite a while and I thought it was time to update it. I felt that using one of the bird ornaments from the new set would be a nice sample and a good stand alone project for people to enjoy. Usually on my free patterns, I give out an entire pattern, but this time I thought I would try something new - giving one of the pieces from a larger set - to see how it works out.
> 
> In writing out the packet, I found that it took almost as much space to write the instructions for one of the birds as it was to do the entire set of eight. I don't know why that surprised me, but it did get me thinking about all that I stated above. The actual process for all eight is essentially the same whether making one or all eight ornaments. I hope that by giving this out, people will enjoy making the ornament so much that they will come back and get the entire set.
> 
> I also have in my mind the thought of shooting a couple of videos, one to demonstrate the veining techniques used in making these bird ornaments (that is where I am heading with the online class anyway after the next lesson) and another one to once again demonstrate the staining technique that i used to color in the birds. I think with the companion videos available it will make the process even clearer and easier for everyone to follow.
> 
> So all is well I feel. When I see the quality of the work that both myself and my partner have recently created, it alleviates the anxiety of not having a huge number of new things each and every time I update the site or send items into the wholesalers for the new catalogs. I think offering a few excellent items is far better than offering a large quantity of mediocre items.
> 
> We'll see in the long run.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


That set is truly beautiful. Seeing the background on your photo makes me think of them hanging by suction cup in our bay window that looks out to our wild area with all the trees. It's so over grown with trees, brush and weeds that it is a sold wall of greenery.

I could see a lot of people hanging one or several of these hanging in their window all year around.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality, Not Quantity*
> 
> As I look to the calender today and see that we are almost half way through September, I am once again amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. I truly don't mean to keep complaining about it, as I know I mention it from time to time here, but I just can't get over how the days go by so quickly. It never used to seem this way. It gets me to wondering. Does this mean I am a poor time manager? Or does it mean that my life is full and therefore the hours slip by quickly?
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a lot yesterday. I finished the songbirds pattern and when I sent it to my proof reader, I received the report from him that there were no (apparent) errors. That has got to be a first. I always try hard but there always seems to be something lurking no matter how many times I read things over that come back to haunt me later on.
> 
> I am proud of that pattern, as well as the ornaments themselves. I have high hopes that other will like them too and I am going to try to get to work on the second set of them as soon as possible.
> 
> The update for the website is almost ready. I was pleased because there are a few more patterns than I anticipated that are going to go 'live' for the first time there. These were some of the more complicated patterns like the Rocking Reindeer set and also the Fiona Kitty Halloween Pull Toy. Both of these designs were a bit more involved than the usual ones of cutting flat pieces. Each one covered newer territory for me as a designer and I am happy and proud to see them finally ready for presentation.
> 
> I find that even though I may not be producing patterns at an alarming rate, the patterns that I do create are far more detailed and the presentation is better thought out. I think that part of this comes with experience and the other part comes from my internal desire to stand above the rest. With all the free patterns available and the quality of what is available on the market, I would rather have a smaller number of new items with more substance to them than just crank out as many variations of one design as I can.
> 
> While it may be poor from a business point of view, in which the usual philosophy is 'the more the better,' I think that in the long run it will pay off for me. After all, how many new things can people accomplish in such a short time anyway? I think once I reached the 400+ pattern mark, I figured it was time to slow down and really do some different and interesting things. On my site, there is a base of plenty of timeless patterns that offer a great deal of variety for many different kinds of scroll sawyers. The average person wouldn't have time to do them all if they tried. I think that there is enough there to keep everyone busy for a while.
> 
> I used to think that taking a week or more on a pattern meant that I was slacking. I suppose if I offered the line art and a couple of lines of instructions to follow, that could be the case. But when I look at what I am producing lately, I realize that putting together a packet like this isn't something that can be accomplished in a couple of hours. I like the fact that I offer full and detailed instructions, as well as pictures so that even the beginner can successfully create the project, even if they have little time at the scroll saw. I suppose it is the teacher in me that likes to do things this way. I always seem to look to the future and realize that the way our craft will be sustained is to bring new people into it.
> 
> In the past, I have had some customers comment to me that I repeat some of the basic instructions in every packet, and they questioned me as to if it were necessary. In answering them, I told them that I thought it was, and that I didn't want to assume that people knew these steps. I wanted even the beginner to be able to purchase a pattern and learn from it and be able to accomplish the project successfully. It is important to me.
> 
> Conversely, I also have heard from many who are new to scroll sawing who were very pleased with the amount of detail that I put in the instructions. It supported my thinking that if they are successful in making the projects and it was a pleasant experience for them, they will want to do more.
> 
> So I err on the side of offering more information than perhaps necessary for someone who has had some experience rather than leaving things out that a beginner may not know. I think it is the best way to do things.
> 
> I am changing my free design that I am offering on the site too. The pattern that I have had up there has been there quite a while and I thought it was time to update it. I felt that using one of the bird ornaments from the new set would be a nice sample and a good stand alone project for people to enjoy. Usually on my free patterns, I give out an entire pattern, but this time I thought I would try something new - giving one of the pieces from a larger set - to see how it works out.
> 
> In writing out the packet, I found that it took almost as much space to write the instructions for one of the birds as it was to do the entire set of eight. I don't know why that surprised me, but it did get me thinking about all that I stated above. The actual process for all eight is essentially the same whether making one or all eight ornaments. I hope that by giving this out, people will enjoy making the ornament so much that they will come back and get the entire set.
> 
> I also have in my mind the thought of shooting a couple of videos, one to demonstrate the veining techniques used in making these bird ornaments (that is where I am heading with the online class anyway after the next lesson) and another one to once again demonstrate the staining technique that i used to color in the birds. I think with the companion videos available it will make the process even clearer and easier for everyone to follow.
> 
> So all is well I feel. When I see the quality of the work that both myself and my partner have recently created, it alleviates the anxiety of not having a huge number of new things each and every time I update the site or send items into the wholesalers for the new catalogs. I think offering a few excellent items is far better than offering a large quantity of mediocre items.
> 
> We'll see in the long run.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


looking at the painted set of birds makes me smile , thinking of those my daughter made in pearls 
when she was four - five years old I think 
if I ever take up scrollsawing with an electronkiller device you can bett this is one of the patterns 
I will go for I even consider to make them with the new old saw …. LOL
but it have to wait …...too much I have to come around of first

and you are right about not to slack on the quality of your patterns

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality, Not Quantity*
> 
> As I look to the calender today and see that we are almost half way through September, I am once again amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. I truly don't mean to keep complaining about it, as I know I mention it from time to time here, but I just can't get over how the days go by so quickly. It never used to seem this way. It gets me to wondering. Does this mean I am a poor time manager? Or does it mean that my life is full and therefore the hours slip by quickly?
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a lot yesterday. I finished the songbirds pattern and when I sent it to my proof reader, I received the report from him that there were no (apparent) errors. That has got to be a first. I always try hard but there always seems to be something lurking no matter how many times I read things over that come back to haunt me later on.
> 
> I am proud of that pattern, as well as the ornaments themselves. I have high hopes that other will like them too and I am going to try to get to work on the second set of them as soon as possible.
> 
> The update for the website is almost ready. I was pleased because there are a few more patterns than I anticipated that are going to go 'live' for the first time there. These were some of the more complicated patterns like the Rocking Reindeer set and also the Fiona Kitty Halloween Pull Toy. Both of these designs were a bit more involved than the usual ones of cutting flat pieces. Each one covered newer territory for me as a designer and I am happy and proud to see them finally ready for presentation.
> 
> I find that even though I may not be producing patterns at an alarming rate, the patterns that I do create are far more detailed and the presentation is better thought out. I think that part of this comes with experience and the other part comes from my internal desire to stand above the rest. With all the free patterns available and the quality of what is available on the market, I would rather have a smaller number of new items with more substance to them than just crank out as many variations of one design as I can.
> 
> While it may be poor from a business point of view, in which the usual philosophy is 'the more the better,' I think that in the long run it will pay off for me. After all, how many new things can people accomplish in such a short time anyway? I think once I reached the 400+ pattern mark, I figured it was time to slow down and really do some different and interesting things. On my site, there is a base of plenty of timeless patterns that offer a great deal of variety for many different kinds of scroll sawyers. The average person wouldn't have time to do them all if they tried. I think that there is enough there to keep everyone busy for a while.
> 
> I used to think that taking a week or more on a pattern meant that I was slacking. I suppose if I offered the line art and a couple of lines of instructions to follow, that could be the case. But when I look at what I am producing lately, I realize that putting together a packet like this isn't something that can be accomplished in a couple of hours. I like the fact that I offer full and detailed instructions, as well as pictures so that even the beginner can successfully create the project, even if they have little time at the scroll saw. I suppose it is the teacher in me that likes to do things this way. I always seem to look to the future and realize that the way our craft will be sustained is to bring new people into it.
> 
> In the past, I have had some customers comment to me that I repeat some of the basic instructions in every packet, and they questioned me as to if it were necessary. In answering them, I told them that I thought it was, and that I didn't want to assume that people knew these steps. I wanted even the beginner to be able to purchase a pattern and learn from it and be able to accomplish the project successfully. It is important to me.
> 
> Conversely, I also have heard from many who are new to scroll sawing who were very pleased with the amount of detail that I put in the instructions. It supported my thinking that if they are successful in making the projects and it was a pleasant experience for them, they will want to do more.
> 
> So I err on the side of offering more information than perhaps necessary for someone who has had some experience rather than leaving things out that a beginner may not know. I think it is the best way to do things.
> 
> I am changing my free design that I am offering on the site too. The pattern that I have had up there has been there quite a while and I thought it was time to update it. I felt that using one of the bird ornaments from the new set would be a nice sample and a good stand alone project for people to enjoy. Usually on my free patterns, I give out an entire pattern, but this time I thought I would try something new - giving one of the pieces from a larger set - to see how it works out.
> 
> In writing out the packet, I found that it took almost as much space to write the instructions for one of the birds as it was to do the entire set of eight. I don't know why that surprised me, but it did get me thinking about all that I stated above. The actual process for all eight is essentially the same whether making one or all eight ornaments. I hope that by giving this out, people will enjoy making the ornament so much that they will come back and get the entire set.
> 
> I also have in my mind the thought of shooting a couple of videos, one to demonstrate the veining techniques used in making these bird ornaments (that is where I am heading with the online class anyway after the next lesson) and another one to once again demonstrate the staining technique that i used to color in the birds. I think with the companion videos available it will make the process even clearer and easier for everyone to follow.
> 
> So all is well I feel. When I see the quality of the work that both myself and my partner have recently created, it alleviates the anxiety of not having a huge number of new things each and every time I update the site or send items into the wholesalers for the new catalogs. I think offering a few excellent items is far better than offering a large quantity of mediocre items.
> 
> We'll see in the long run.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


Wow! Birds seems to be naturally hanging proudly on the trees full of determination to survive in an everlasting life. That is were quality comes. The details are so clear that only the original hand crafted by the designer herself could reveal. The painting part is likewise very cool.

I prefer quality than quantity. The challenge in every project I make calls for quantity because there are so many friends of mine asking to have one of my boxes, however I still maintain the quality of each. To make it more quicker or quantity wise I do it in a simple and easy construction but the quality is still there. I don't sacrifice on the wood, glue, or even finishing. Quality impacts a lot on the maker and brand such that if the product fails to their satisfaction, the user will never recommend it to others. In the long run, the cost of one good quality work may equates to three or more times than that of the low quality.

Being also a teacher, I can confirm that as a you teaches, the students will really become the best because you have all the qualities of being a subject matter expert (scrollsawing, painting, teaching) aside from the proof of your quality designs and products.

What will I ask for from you…. just KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. Have a nice day while I am on my night nap.
Take care,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality, Not Quantity*
> 
> As I look to the calender today and see that we are almost half way through September, I am once again amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. I truly don't mean to keep complaining about it, as I know I mention it from time to time here, but I just can't get over how the days go by so quickly. It never used to seem this way. It gets me to wondering. Does this mean I am a poor time manager? Or does it mean that my life is full and therefore the hours slip by quickly?
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a lot yesterday. I finished the songbirds pattern and when I sent it to my proof reader, I received the report from him that there were no (apparent) errors. That has got to be a first. I always try hard but there always seems to be something lurking no matter how many times I read things over that come back to haunt me later on.
> 
> I am proud of that pattern, as well as the ornaments themselves. I have high hopes that other will like them too and I am going to try to get to work on the second set of them as soon as possible.
> 
> The update for the website is almost ready. I was pleased because there are a few more patterns than I anticipated that are going to go 'live' for the first time there. These were some of the more complicated patterns like the Rocking Reindeer set and also the Fiona Kitty Halloween Pull Toy. Both of these designs were a bit more involved than the usual ones of cutting flat pieces. Each one covered newer territory for me as a designer and I am happy and proud to see them finally ready for presentation.
> 
> I find that even though I may not be producing patterns at an alarming rate, the patterns that I do create are far more detailed and the presentation is better thought out. I think that part of this comes with experience and the other part comes from my internal desire to stand above the rest. With all the free patterns available and the quality of what is available on the market, I would rather have a smaller number of new items with more substance to them than just crank out as many variations of one design as I can.
> 
> While it may be poor from a business point of view, in which the usual philosophy is 'the more the better,' I think that in the long run it will pay off for me. After all, how many new things can people accomplish in such a short time anyway? I think once I reached the 400+ pattern mark, I figured it was time to slow down and really do some different and interesting things. On my site, there is a base of plenty of timeless patterns that offer a great deal of variety for many different kinds of scroll sawyers. The average person wouldn't have time to do them all if they tried. I think that there is enough there to keep everyone busy for a while.
> 
> I used to think that taking a week or more on a pattern meant that I was slacking. I suppose if I offered the line art and a couple of lines of instructions to follow, that could be the case. But when I look at what I am producing lately, I realize that putting together a packet like this isn't something that can be accomplished in a couple of hours. I like the fact that I offer full and detailed instructions, as well as pictures so that even the beginner can successfully create the project, even if they have little time at the scroll saw. I suppose it is the teacher in me that likes to do things this way. I always seem to look to the future and realize that the way our craft will be sustained is to bring new people into it.
> 
> In the past, I have had some customers comment to me that I repeat some of the basic instructions in every packet, and they questioned me as to if it were necessary. In answering them, I told them that I thought it was, and that I didn't want to assume that people knew these steps. I wanted even the beginner to be able to purchase a pattern and learn from it and be able to accomplish the project successfully. It is important to me.
> 
> Conversely, I also have heard from many who are new to scroll sawing who were very pleased with the amount of detail that I put in the instructions. It supported my thinking that if they are successful in making the projects and it was a pleasant experience for them, they will want to do more.
> 
> So I err on the side of offering more information than perhaps necessary for someone who has had some experience rather than leaving things out that a beginner may not know. I think it is the best way to do things.
> 
> I am changing my free design that I am offering on the site too. The pattern that I have had up there has been there quite a while and I thought it was time to update it. I felt that using one of the bird ornaments from the new set would be a nice sample and a good stand alone project for people to enjoy. Usually on my free patterns, I give out an entire pattern, but this time I thought I would try something new - giving one of the pieces from a larger set - to see how it works out.
> 
> In writing out the packet, I found that it took almost as much space to write the instructions for one of the birds as it was to do the entire set of eight. I don't know why that surprised me, but it did get me thinking about all that I stated above. The actual process for all eight is essentially the same whether making one or all eight ornaments. I hope that by giving this out, people will enjoy making the ornament so much that they will come back and get the entire set.
> 
> I also have in my mind the thought of shooting a couple of videos, one to demonstrate the veining techniques used in making these bird ornaments (that is where I am heading with the online class anyway after the next lesson) and another one to once again demonstrate the staining technique that i used to color in the birds. I think with the companion videos available it will make the process even clearer and easier for everyone to follow.
> 
> So all is well I feel. When I see the quality of the work that both myself and my partner have recently created, it alleviates the anxiety of not having a huge number of new things each and every time I update the site or send items into the wholesalers for the new catalogs. I think offering a few excellent items is far better than offering a large quantity of mediocre items.
> 
> We'll see in the long run.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you all for your positive support. I know you guys realize that what I do is much more than just drawing and printing out patterns. I am learning to be comfortable with producing a smaller number of patterns, as long as the quality is excellent. Relaxing and taking my time with them is what makes the job fun. Pushing too hard takes that away. I am glad you like the birds!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*

Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.

Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.

By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.

I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.

I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.

I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.

You could say that I was 'troubled.'

While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.

So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.

I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?

I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.

The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.

I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.

So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.

If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)

That's my story and I am sticking to it.

Have a good day too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


sorry to hear this happened Sheila I realy don´t hope your money is gone 
if the transaction isn´t on the costummers account´s you maybee 
can pursvade them to make the ordre again ….. but I doubt since they
already think a pattern is on the way or have it if you are set up to make
it automaticly (can´t remember what you have said about that ) 
I will cross fingers for you while me and Mona take the bycicles and ride 
to the building where we have to place our votes on this election day 
to the parlement 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


Hi, Dennis:
It seems that a setting on my site got 'reset' when I put in the new processor. I was on the phone with them first thing and between us we figured it out. 
I will be able to run the charges, as there are order records so that is OK. I am fortunate because they are regular customers anyway and I am sure they would understand. 
It was just a little unnerving for me. I am happy to say it is resolved right now, but I will refrain from doing a 'happy dance' this time. 

On with the day!

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


Maybe you could just do a little 'catastrophe avoided dance'!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


LOL, Dan! I think I used most of my energy worrying during the night! It's funny how a couple checked or unchecked boxes can affect our lives, isn't it??

I am very relieved! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


great news for you 
and the vote is done  
wuold you believe it they even throwed in a voting 
about if the is island shuold be a part of 
a nationalpark .. I knew they was something about but not a word 
have we hear about it … I doubt there has been much debate 
I´ll bett there will be big discussiones nomatter what the outcome of that voting is

as you say back in to the bluedress and dance with some tools 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


Have fun, Dennis! Your blue dress will go well with Grizzman's red one! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Premature Celebration (or "Don't Bank on It")*
> 
> Well, folks. I spoke too soon. I started doing the end zone dance before I crossed the line and wound up fumbling the ball. I suppose we have all been guilty of that from time to time. Perhaps we are just so hopeful that things work out that we convince ourselves that they are before we actually have the proof in front of us. Then we realize that we aren't on the solid ground we appeared to be and reality hits and we feel kind of foolish for assuming that things were OK in the first place without any hard facts. It isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was for the most part a good and productive day. I spent the majority of the day finishing up the update for the website. This includes rechecking the products and patterns and making sure that everything was in its right category and place. My partner was working on this, too. He does most of the set up and layout of the site. When all was well and everything was posted, it was my job to update the News and Happenings page and also to make the newsletter that would be emailed to our customers.
> 
> By late afternoon everything was in order and after a test run of the newsletter, all was fine and ready to go. I then sent out the newsletter to over 1000 customers announcing the new items and free pattern. All was well . . . or so it seemed.
> 
> I received several orders in the next few hours. I was happy that people really seemed to like the new stuff that we had posted up there. I found it to be a typical amount of traffic and orders that occurs each time I send out a new newsletter. I was happy.
> 
> I was just going to begin setting up my painting things and something else occurred to me. I hadn't received any emails from my credit card processor acknowledging the transactions that were taking place. Usually, when I receive an order from my web site, I not only receive an email from the site, but also an email from the processor. It dawned on me that this wasn't happening.
> 
> I went to my processor account and signed in and couldn't find any activity at all. I tried to contact them to find out what was up, but things being as they were, I had missed their open hours by a few minutes and they were now closed until later this morning.
> 
> You could say that I was 'troubled.'
> 
> While there is no security breach at all to my customers, it is very frustrating knowing that the money from the orders wasn't going in my account. I would think that the transactions wouldn't be approved unless everything were set up properly. We actually did some test orders which went through perfectly (or so I thought!) When I received the batch closing from the day I did the test orders, I didn't realize that the order that showed up on it was done probably prior to them closing my original account and not on the new one. It was very difficult to tell, because even though everything is time stamped, we had run several transactions in a short amount of time and it was impossible to figure which one it was. If I could do it again, I would have run them with different amounts so that I could differentiate one from the next.
> 
> So we wound up disabling the ordering ability of the site and putting up a notice about the temporary inability for people to order. This is very frustrating, as when I send out these newsletters, the traffic on the site spikes up as you can imagine. I hope that it doesn't discourage people from coming back later on when it is all fixed.
> 
> I spent the evening worrying about things and getting all riled up. I know that one way or another, I will get it fixed today, but it is quite frustrating nonetheless to have this happen. And why, oh why did it have to be right before I sent out an email?
> 
> I suppose I did my happy dance a little prematurely.
> 
> The processing company does open at 5am, but that is Pacific time which is four hours difference from me here in Nova Scotia. That means i still have another hour to worry before I can call them. As you can imagine, I didn't sleep very well last night and I certainly didn't get to paint.
> 
> I hate when I get worked up and emotional like this. Especially knowing that there is nothing I can do about it (yet!) It really sucks the life out of me.
> 
> So I am going to take a deep breath and go play a game or something for an hour or so until it is time for me to call them and get this thing fixed. It isn't the way I would choose to start my day, but if I want to look on the bright side, at least I had the sense to think about it and figured it out fairly early in the game. I suppose eventually it would have dawned on me that I wasn't getting paid. Better sooner than later they say.
> 
> If I want to look at things in a positive light, I can say that the day will only get better. (Yes. That sounds like a good way to look at things.)
> 
> That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a good day too.


and he dance too I hear ….. start the music Sheila the party is on …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*(Happily) Back to Drawing*

I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.

I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.

I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.

Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.

Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.

I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.

For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.

I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.

So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.

I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.

I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.

It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.

I wish you all a good and productive day too.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *(Happily) Back to Drawing*
> 
> I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.
> 
> I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.
> 
> I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.
> 
> Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.
> 
> Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.
> 
> I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.
> 
> For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.
> 
> I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.
> 
> So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.
> 
> I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.
> 
> It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day too.


It sounds like you have a head start on another very productive day. Go for it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *(Happily) Back to Drawing*
> 
> I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.
> 
> I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.
> 
> I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.
> 
> Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.
> 
> Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.
> 
> I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.
> 
> For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.
> 
> I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.
> 
> So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.
> 
> I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.
> 
> It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day too.


 its great to see you are back on the pink cloud today Sheila 
I wish I had your skills with computers even though I had my first one 
back in the early eighty´s I´m still a neandthaler when they start to 
do things I don´t want them to do … often it has been the microsoft mainprogram
that ain´t compitable enoff with other progams so everything locks
when it does that I just don´t have patience or knowledge enoff to solve it …. grrrr 
but I´m glad the cumputers ain´t cars what wuold you say if the cars from time to time 
suddently just make a full stop on the highway´s with no reason and turning the startkey
over to start to stop the engine wuold be realy werd 

have a great day yourself Sheila 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(Happily) Back to Drawing*
> 
> I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.
> 
> I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.
> 
> I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.
> 
> Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.
> 
> Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.
> 
> I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.
> 
> For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.
> 
> I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.
> 
> So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.
> 
> I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.
> 
> It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day too.


Thanks, Dan! And Dennis - yes it does feel good to be on top of the pink cloud again. It is a fun and happy place!

Computers can be really frustrating sometimes. When I really get stuck, I always have my partner Keith to turn to, who is much smarter than me as far as that goes. My son is quite good at computers also. (I use the old trick of surrounding yourself with smart people so you look smart!) Works for me! 

You both have a great day, too! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *(Happily) Back to Drawing*
> 
> I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.
> 
> I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.
> 
> I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.
> 
> Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.
> 
> Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.
> 
> I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.
> 
> For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.
> 
> I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.
> 
> So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.
> 
> I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.
> 
> It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day too.


waaow smart trick you use Sheila ….. lol

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *(Happily) Back to Drawing*
> 
> I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.
> 
> I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.
> 
> I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.
> 
> Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.
> 
> Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.
> 
> I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.
> 
> For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.
> 
> I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.
> 
> So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.
> 
> I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.
> 
> It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day too.


Yes, computers are a great TOOL… They are tools… and like a tool, they require a certain amount of Craftsmanship to program them… so they can be 'human'... I grew up with them from the late 50's. Logic is the key…

I'm curious… do you cut more than one bird ornament at a time… say 2-3? (to get the limit the scroll saw can do?)

Have a good day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(Happily) Back to Drawing*
> 
> I am pleased to report that although yesterday had a shaky beginning, in the end it really turned out to be a good day.
> 
> I am learning my way around this customer service maze that I find myself in sometimes and I am actually starting to figure out the right person to contact when certain issues come up with my website. I know that sounds like it should be a given, but when maintaining the websites' ability to take and process orders, it involves several codependent elements which all need to be functioning correctly in order for things to go smoothly.
> 
> I know that this sounds like it should be a given, but it really isn't with the way that many of these host sites are set up. Some offer 'all inclusive' packages in which they cover several of these services for you so you are unaware of these separate components until problems arise and you are directed to others to find resolutions. I admit that in my case, this was exactly what happened. When I first started the site almost ten years ago, I had far less knowledge of what it entailed and blindly followed along doing what was asked of me to initially set it up. Since I hadn't really worked on developing and maintaining the site until the past couple of years, there were few problems because the traffic was light and the site itself was such a non-factor in my business.
> 
> Now however, it is a integral part of my company and perhaps I am just more in tune with the issues that arise because of this. In any case, I do feel more comfortable not only being aware of the process, but understanding it and knowing how to troubleshoot on my own and resolve most problems quickly. I like having this degree of control and it gives me a sense of comfort and independence.
> 
> Yesterday's issue turned out to be a very minor one. Resolving it was only a matter of checking two boxes on the building side of the site which linked both Visa and Mastercard to the new processor account that I had set up the day before. It all made sense once I saw it. I had changed the processor account, and therefore needed to point the payment type to it. It was that simple. The boxes were checked and everything was able to communicate properly. It seems hard to believe such a simple resolution caused me so much anxiety.
> 
> I suppose that is one reason I like computers. I can look at them and successfully remove all emotion from the equation. I have been able to do this from the very beginning of my experiences with computers in the mid-nineties. I find that in regard to computers, there are two types of people - the kind that believe that computers think on their own and the kind that don't. I learned early that computers only do what they are programmed or told to do. They don't have the capacity to reason and make decisions (at least not at the level that most think they do.) It isn't personal. It is all very logical.
> 
> For this reason, I am very patient when working on a computer or troubleshooting a problem. If something is wrong, it is usually because of something that I did or an incorrect command or program. Although there are times when I do get frustrated with trying to solve problems, usually by going over certain steps and eliminating possibilities I am able to find the source of the error. While this can be tedious, I find that it is for the most part successful and more so than not I am able to fix the problems myself and it turns out to be something simple. Thus was the case with me yesterday.
> 
> I find that sometimes walking away when I am frustrated and coming back in a bit can do wonders when dealing with something like that. More often than not, I return with a much higher level of clarity and I am able to figure things out. Taking a step back and taking a breath certainly helps.
> 
> So when all was said and done, by mid-morning everything was up and running and back to normal. I was then able to focus back on what I wanted to do most - drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased that the songbird ornaments have been so warmly received. Many people ordered them yesterday and I had many positive comments regarding them. This fueled me to begin working on the next set, as I have eight more birds that I want to offer in this way. Working on them was a good and relaxing way to spend the day and I accomplished a great deal. I am very pleased with them so far.
> 
> I plan to continue to draw them up today and hopefully I can pretty much finish them (at least the drawing part.) I have a deadline on Monday for the next catalog and I hadn't even entertained the idea of offering both sets to them, but now I am hoping that I am able to do so. Since the catalog will be mailed just at the first of the year, I think that the songbird theme will be appealing to those looking ahead for springlike projects. I am optimistic that they will do well, especially after seeing that their initial reception was so positive.
> 
> It is still dark here this morning. I had thought I got up at my usual 6am, but I did several things and read the paper before writing here and it is still before 7am. I must have misread the clock and got up quite early. (I do that, as I can't see very well without my glasses!) I will certainly appreciate and use the extra hour or so though, and consider it a gift. There is much I want to accomplish today and getting an early start will help me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day too.


Hi, Joe:
I cut two of these at a time by stack cutting them. I have an article on my site that will explain stack cutting to those who don't know what it is here: Article on Stack Cutting

I think making two not only means you get twice as many done in half the time, but I find when cutting thin 1/8" thick stock you get a lot better control by cutting two or more layers. I suppose that you could do three and when I do the skaters, I cut four layers thick quite comfortably using an Olson Mach blade in size #3. I think it is a matter of personal preference and depends on how many you wish to do.

Thanks for the comment. I am glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wearing Many Hats*

In looking back at the past week, it seemed that many situations arose that called for me to play many different roles within my company. I was required to be a technical consultant, accountant, customer service representative, writer, advertising agent, administrator, teacher and photographer. Oh, and I almost forgot - a designer. It certainly was a full week!

So many times people say to me that they don't want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of it and make it a chore for them. I respect their feelings on that point, as everyone has a right to how they feel, but for myself, I think I look at it a bit differently.

I feel that I am a very fortunate person to be able to have a job that I love. Most of the time, I don't even consider what I do as work. To me, it is all a wonderful part of the life that I have chosen for myself and I don't think that there is a day that goes by when I don't feel very lucky and privileged to have things this way.

I realize that the kind of life that I have isn't for everyone. I could have never dreamed of doing what I am doing now when my children were younger. There just wouldn't be enough hours in the day. Even now I long for more hours to accomplish all that I set out to do each day and many times fall a bit short of my goals. But that is OK. I just readjust the next day and try to get what I can finished in a timely manner.

I also am very lucky to have a partner who for the most part has the same visions that I do. Although I can assure you we don't agree on everything, we have the same basic goals and standards and after two years of working together we have settled comfortably into a good place where each of us has certain responsibilities that we feel are our own. Now this isn't to say that we can't cover for each other now and again, but in the daily routine of things everything goes fairly smoothly.

We also have our own niches that are more our own within the company. I do the painting as an extension of my designing and woodworking and Keith has taken to the lathe. I think that is a great thing, as it allows each of us a corner in the business that we can clearly call our own and gives us a bit of individually. Initially I had intended to work on the lathe also, but since I am quite busy with other things, I don't really feel the need to do so at this point. That doesn't mean that I won't ever do lathe work, but for this time in my life, I am very happy to support Keith in his development of skills and see him thrive on it.

I can honestly say that I love every aspect of the business and the different roles I need to play. There are days when I get a great deal of satisfaction out of making the site work and function properly. Keith has a large part in that aspect too, as he is in charge of the basic set up, look and organization of the site. My role is more that of entering my own products and writing and editing descriptions for them, as well as the customer correspondence. I love talking to and interacting with customers and I consider many of them as friends.

As you know, I like doing this blog every day too. By writing here, I not only am able to organize my thoughts and map out my day, but I feel that I have made some wonderful friends from all over the world that have the same love of creating as I do.

I like participating on the forums as much as time allows me also. I realize that this takes time, but I find that it gives me a great deal of satisfaction when I am able to help others with questions, and I learn a lot myself too. I think it is a wonderful part of the job and I have also met many interesting and kind and talented people though that arena.

I don't even mind solving the day to day problems, such as the issues with the card processing that occurred earlier this week. Like any challenge our jobs bring us, they also come with a wonderful sense of satisfaction when we are able to solve the problems that arise and leave us with a sense of accomplishment. I felt that I came through that entire experience a little bit smarter and at the very least more aware of the process of this aspect of my business and in the long run it will make me a better business person. And that will help me run a better and more successful business.

I spoke with several people this week who were interesting and pleasant, whether they were customers or representatives from other companies. It may seem that I am here in my own little world, but as I think back on all the activity from the past week, I see that I am not. Communication is a large part of my daily schedule, and it keeps me informed and fresh and eager to do my job better.

When I think about it, there just isn't time for me to be 'bored' with my job. Doing what I do reminds me of a beautiful mufti-faceted kaleidoscope - filled with color and constantly changing every day. Although each new day brings something different, everything is still vibrant and interesting and stimulating. I think the key to success is to be able to adapt and change with whatever comes up in order to make sure that things go smoothly.

I don't mind wearing many different hats. In fact, I feel it is one of the things that draws me to doing what I do. I think that is part of every self-employed business and one of the reasons I chose to withstand the risk and additional hours of work in order to follow this path.










I don't think I will ever want it any other way. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wearing Many Hats*
> 
> In looking back at the past week, it seemed that many situations arose that called for me to play many different roles within my company. I was required to be a technical consultant, accountant, customer service representative, writer, advertising agent, administrator, teacher and photographer. Oh, and I almost forgot - a designer. It certainly was a full week!
> 
> So many times people say to me that they don't want to do woodworking as a living because it would take the fun out of it and make it a chore for them. I respect their feelings on that point, as everyone has a right to how they feel, but for myself, I think I look at it a bit differently.
> 
> I feel that I am a very fortunate person to be able to have a job that I love. Most of the time, I don't even consider what I do as work. To me, it is all a wonderful part of the life that I have chosen for myself and I don't think that there is a day that goes by when I don't feel very lucky and privileged to have things this way.
> 
> I realize that the kind of life that I have isn't for everyone. I could have never dreamed of doing what I am doing now when my children were younger. There just wouldn't be enough hours in the day. Even now I long for more hours to accomplish all that I set out to do each day and many times fall a bit short of my goals. But that is OK. I just readjust the next day and try to get what I can finished in a timely manner.
> 
> I also am very lucky to have a partner who for the most part has the same visions that I do. Although I can assure you we don't agree on everything, we have the same basic goals and standards and after two years of working together we have settled comfortably into a good place where each of us has certain responsibilities that we feel are our own. Now this isn't to say that we can't cover for each other now and again, but in the daily routine of things everything goes fairly smoothly.
> 
> We also have our own niches that are more our own within the company. I do the painting as an extension of my designing and woodworking and Keith has taken to the lathe. I think that is a great thing, as it allows each of us a corner in the business that we can clearly call our own and gives us a bit of individually. Initially I had intended to work on the lathe also, but since I am quite busy with other things, I don't really feel the need to do so at this point. That doesn't mean that I won't ever do lathe work, but for this time in my life, I am very happy to support Keith in his development of skills and see him thrive on it.
> 
> I can honestly say that I love every aspect of the business and the different roles I need to play. There are days when I get a great deal of satisfaction out of making the site work and function properly. Keith has a large part in that aspect too, as he is in charge of the basic set up, look and organization of the site. My role is more that of entering my own products and writing and editing descriptions for them, as well as the customer correspondence. I love talking to and interacting with customers and I consider many of them as friends.
> 
> As you know, I like doing this blog every day too. By writing here, I not only am able to organize my thoughts and map out my day, but I feel that I have made some wonderful friends from all over the world that have the same love of creating as I do.
> 
> I like participating on the forums as much as time allows me also. I realize that this takes time, but I find that it gives me a great deal of satisfaction when I am able to help others with questions, and I learn a lot myself too. I think it is a wonderful part of the job and I have also met many interesting and kind and talented people though that arena.
> 
> I don't even mind solving the day to day problems, such as the issues with the card processing that occurred earlier this week. Like any challenge our jobs bring us, they also come with a wonderful sense of satisfaction when we are able to solve the problems that arise and leave us with a sense of accomplishment. I felt that I came through that entire experience a little bit smarter and at the very least more aware of the process of this aspect of my business and in the long run it will make me a better business person. And that will help me run a better and more successful business.
> 
> I spoke with several people this week who were interesting and pleasant, whether they were customers or representatives from other companies. It may seem that I am here in my own little world, but as I think back on all the activity from the past week, I see that I am not. Communication is a large part of my daily schedule, and it keeps me informed and fresh and eager to do my job better.
> 
> When I think about it, there just isn't time for me to be 'bored' with my job. Doing what I do reminds me of a beautiful mufti-faceted kaleidoscope - filled with color and constantly changing every day. Although each new day brings something different, everything is still vibrant and interesting and stimulating. I think the key to success is to be able to adapt and change with whatever comes up in order to make sure that things go smoothly.
> 
> I don't mind wearing many different hats. In fact, I feel it is one of the things that draws me to doing what I do. I think that is part of every self-employed business and one of the reasons I chose to withstand the risk and additional hours of work in order to follow this path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will ever want it any other way.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


there was a cupple of hats you forgot Sheila …. 
the painters and the two importen one´s the cleanning ladys and the BOSS hat … LOL
I´m sure there is more than that 
but let it be for now , just had to make fun 
even though its realy fun to wear all the different hats as selfimployd with own busyness 
then most people including those who either say .. "man I shuold be having my own busyness
then I only need to work half of what I do to today " 
or say " look at her/him she / he realy have succes she /he is always early home etc. etc. 
but they always forget how many hours they work often is many of them when everybody
ells in the fammilly has gone to bed 
people don´t realises that to get the exstra 5-15% cash in payment to suport the fammilly
they have to work doubble or tripple time compared to a hired worker
including start from zero every month not knowing do they reach zero and on to get paid that month
many selfimployed I know with hired foks don´t even get the half of there staff
they just do it becourse they like to work and think its funny as you do
the hired people wont even with the year account in hand believe the chef get less than they do

have great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sunday is My Weekend*

I am pretty satisfied with all that I accomplished yesterday. I spent most of the day playing around with the new ornament design and I am at this point about half an hour from calling it a wrap and getting to cutting. There are eight birds in this set, as with the first set and the framework is the same so I found it quite easy to draw them up. It seems for me that once I start on a certain style, I get on a roll and things happen very quickly.

I will be cutting them out tomorrow, as I wast to spend the majority of today painting. Even though tomorrow is a deadline for submissions for one of my biggest catalogs, I need to schedule in painting and other things that I consider down time so that I keep my sanity. I have been trying to carefully guard myself from feeling burned out and this is one way that I feel helps with that.

Part of me wants to cut the ornaments out today, but I also want to work on the painting project that I started last week. While I was able to spend last Sunday working on it, I am sorry to say that I haven't worked on it all week long. The original plan was to work on woodworking during the day and then painting in the evenings. However, usually other things came up or by the time I was finished with my daily work I was too tired to start. I found myself not allowing time for painting and it was getting to be pretty frustrating.

Besides, if I put scrolling on hold one day a week, it will feel much better tomorrow when I do get to do my cutting. While I would enjoy seeing these ornaments cut out today, I know I will feel like I short changed myself in the painting department when all was said and done and start to feel badly about that. Since the painting is becoming part of the business again, I no longer have to feel that I am slacking when I take time to do painting projects. Even though what I am working on is not my own design and intended for gifts, I still feel that the practice helps the overall cause and in some roundabout way helps the business. Besides - I want to do it.

I find myself playing these mind games with my work schedule all the time. I suppose that part of me feels guilty because I like so many aspects of what I do so much that often it doesn't even feel like I am doing any work. So many people do what I call 'work' for pleasure that I feel kind of guilty about calling it work. After all, work isn't supposed to be fun or pleasurable, is it?

In any case that is the plan for the day. I am going to take the first part of the day to finish up that little bit of drawing though. I want to have that under my belt so that I can start cutting fresh tomorrow. I also need to organize and set up the submissions to that I can present them in a professional way to my wholesaler. Hopefully she will like the first set of bird ornaments enough to allow room for the second set. I won't have pictures of the second set completed for a couple of days (obviously) but in the past if she know that they are coming, she allows some extra room. I think it would be worth it on her part, as the first set is selling nicely and I would think she would want to be able to offer them.

For those of you following along with the scroll saw class, I am looking at having the next lesson (lesson 9) up by next weekend. On average, it takes the better part of a day for me to prepare a lesson and I just haven't seemed to have an extra one to spare. I do plan on spending one day this week working on it though, so be looking here for an announcement on that. I have been very pleased with all the nice responses - both on the forum and privately - from those who are participating and learning.

I am again tempted to join in on the new chip carving class that is being offered, but I think I know better at this point. As much as I want to learn to chip carve, I know that I can't spread myself in that direction just yet. At least the classes will be archived so that when I do get time, I will be able to give it a try. It is something that I have wanted to do for the longest time and when I do finally decide to give it a go, I want to be able to have the time needed to dedicate to learning. Right now that just isn't the case.

Today will be a good day. I have been looking forward to it all week long. Changing gears like this does me good and keeps me excited and fresh.

I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. Remember to take some time to do some things for yourself. It will replenish your soul make for a happier life.

Sunday clears away the rust of the whole week. ~Joseph Addison


----------



## MShort

scrollgirl said:


> *Sunday is My Weekend*
> 
> I am pretty satisfied with all that I accomplished yesterday. I spent most of the day playing around with the new ornament design and I am at this point about half an hour from calling it a wrap and getting to cutting. There are eight birds in this set, as with the first set and the framework is the same so I found it quite easy to draw them up. It seems for me that once I start on a certain style, I get on a roll and things happen very quickly.
> 
> I will be cutting them out tomorrow, as I wast to spend the majority of today painting. Even though tomorrow is a deadline for submissions for one of my biggest catalogs, I need to schedule in painting and other things that I consider down time so that I keep my sanity. I have been trying to carefully guard myself from feeling burned out and this is one way that I feel helps with that.
> 
> Part of me wants to cut the ornaments out today, but I also want to work on the painting project that I started last week. While I was able to spend last Sunday working on it, I am sorry to say that I haven't worked on it all week long. The original plan was to work on woodworking during the day and then painting in the evenings. However, usually other things came up or by the time I was finished with my daily work I was too tired to start. I found myself not allowing time for painting and it was getting to be pretty frustrating.
> 
> Besides, if I put scrolling on hold one day a week, it will feel much better tomorrow when I do get to do my cutting. While I would enjoy seeing these ornaments cut out today, I know I will feel like I short changed myself in the painting department when all was said and done and start to feel badly about that. Since the painting is becoming part of the business again, I no longer have to feel that I am slacking when I take time to do painting projects. Even though what I am working on is not my own design and intended for gifts, I still feel that the practice helps the overall cause and in some roundabout way helps the business. Besides - I want to do it.
> 
> I find myself playing these mind games with my work schedule all the time. I suppose that part of me feels guilty because I like so many aspects of what I do so much that often it doesn't even feel like I am doing any work. So many people do what I call 'work' for pleasure that I feel kind of guilty about calling it work. After all, work isn't supposed to be fun or pleasurable, is it?
> 
> In any case that is the plan for the day. I am going to take the first part of the day to finish up that little bit of drawing though. I want to have that under my belt so that I can start cutting fresh tomorrow. I also need to organize and set up the submissions to that I can present them in a professional way to my wholesaler. Hopefully she will like the first set of bird ornaments enough to allow room for the second set. I won't have pictures of the second set completed for a couple of days (obviously) but in the past if she know that they are coming, she allows some extra room. I think it would be worth it on her part, as the first set is selling nicely and I would think she would want to be able to offer them.
> 
> For those of you following along with the scroll saw class, I am looking at having the next lesson (lesson 9) up by next weekend. On average, it takes the better part of a day for me to prepare a lesson and I just haven't seemed to have an extra one to spare. I do plan on spending one day this week working on it though, so be looking here for an announcement on that. I have been very pleased with all the nice responses - both on the forum and privately - from those who are participating and learning.
> 
> I am again tempted to join in on the new chip carving class that is being offered, but I think I know better at this point. As much as I want to learn to chip carve, I know that I can't spread myself in that direction just yet. At least the classes will be archived so that when I do get time, I will be able to give it a try. It is something that I have wanted to do for the longest time and when I do finally decide to give it a go, I want to be able to have the time needed to dedicate to learning. Right now that just isn't the case.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I have been looking forward to it all week long. Changing gears like this does me good and keeps me excited and fresh.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. Remember to take some time to do some things for yourself. It will replenish your soul make for a happier life.
> 
> Sunday clears away the rust of the whole week. ~Joseph Addison


Sheila,

Just pick up a used scroll saw from a friend yesterday. I plan on following your classes to help me get started.
Thanks for taking the time to put one together.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Sunday is My Weekend*
> 
> I am pretty satisfied with all that I accomplished yesterday. I spent most of the day playing around with the new ornament design and I am at this point about half an hour from calling it a wrap and getting to cutting. There are eight birds in this set, as with the first set and the framework is the same so I found it quite easy to draw them up. It seems for me that once I start on a certain style, I get on a roll and things happen very quickly.
> 
> I will be cutting them out tomorrow, as I wast to spend the majority of today painting. Even though tomorrow is a deadline for submissions for one of my biggest catalogs, I need to schedule in painting and other things that I consider down time so that I keep my sanity. I have been trying to carefully guard myself from feeling burned out and this is one way that I feel helps with that.
> 
> Part of me wants to cut the ornaments out today, but I also want to work on the painting project that I started last week. While I was able to spend last Sunday working on it, I am sorry to say that I haven't worked on it all week long. The original plan was to work on woodworking during the day and then painting in the evenings. However, usually other things came up or by the time I was finished with my daily work I was too tired to start. I found myself not allowing time for painting and it was getting to be pretty frustrating.
> 
> Besides, if I put scrolling on hold one day a week, it will feel much better tomorrow when I do get to do my cutting. While I would enjoy seeing these ornaments cut out today, I know I will feel like I short changed myself in the painting department when all was said and done and start to feel badly about that. Since the painting is becoming part of the business again, I no longer have to feel that I am slacking when I take time to do painting projects. Even though what I am working on is not my own design and intended for gifts, I still feel that the practice helps the overall cause and in some roundabout way helps the business. Besides - I want to do it.
> 
> I find myself playing these mind games with my work schedule all the time. I suppose that part of me feels guilty because I like so many aspects of what I do so much that often it doesn't even feel like I am doing any work. So many people do what I call 'work' for pleasure that I feel kind of guilty about calling it work. After all, work isn't supposed to be fun or pleasurable, is it?
> 
> In any case that is the plan for the day. I am going to take the first part of the day to finish up that little bit of drawing though. I want to have that under my belt so that I can start cutting fresh tomorrow. I also need to organize and set up the submissions to that I can present them in a professional way to my wholesaler. Hopefully she will like the first set of bird ornaments enough to allow room for the second set. I won't have pictures of the second set completed for a couple of days (obviously) but in the past if she know that they are coming, she allows some extra room. I think it would be worth it on her part, as the first set is selling nicely and I would think she would want to be able to offer them.
> 
> For those of you following along with the scroll saw class, I am looking at having the next lesson (lesson 9) up by next weekend. On average, it takes the better part of a day for me to prepare a lesson and I just haven't seemed to have an extra one to spare. I do plan on spending one day this week working on it though, so be looking here for an announcement on that. I have been very pleased with all the nice responses - both on the forum and privately - from those who are participating and learning.
> 
> I am again tempted to join in on the new chip carving class that is being offered, but I think I know better at this point. As much as I want to learn to chip carve, I know that I can't spread myself in that direction just yet. At least the classes will be archived so that when I do get time, I will be able to give it a try. It is something that I have wanted to do for the longest time and when I do finally decide to give it a go, I want to be able to have the time needed to dedicate to learning. Right now that just isn't the case.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I have been looking forward to it all week long. Changing gears like this does me good and keeps me excited and fresh.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. Remember to take some time to do some things for yourself. It will replenish your soul make for a happier life.
> 
> Sunday clears away the rust of the whole week. ~Joseph Addison


I think by doing something everday you get bored with it . Maybe bored is not the word I should use but little tired of doing the same thing over and over by mixing it up , with other little jobs makes it still fun
Now that I have totally confused .

Mike , get that saw set up . Welcome to the class. Shelia has been doing a great job on the classes , If you have any question ask. This is how you will learn and alot others may learn from it too.

have a good day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sunday is My Weekend*
> 
> I am pretty satisfied with all that I accomplished yesterday. I spent most of the day playing around with the new ornament design and I am at this point about half an hour from calling it a wrap and getting to cutting. There are eight birds in this set, as with the first set and the framework is the same so I found it quite easy to draw them up. It seems for me that once I start on a certain style, I get on a roll and things happen very quickly.
> 
> I will be cutting them out tomorrow, as I wast to spend the majority of today painting. Even though tomorrow is a deadline for submissions for one of my biggest catalogs, I need to schedule in painting and other things that I consider down time so that I keep my sanity. I have been trying to carefully guard myself from feeling burned out and this is one way that I feel helps with that.
> 
> Part of me wants to cut the ornaments out today, but I also want to work on the painting project that I started last week. While I was able to spend last Sunday working on it, I am sorry to say that I haven't worked on it all week long. The original plan was to work on woodworking during the day and then painting in the evenings. However, usually other things came up or by the time I was finished with my daily work I was too tired to start. I found myself not allowing time for painting and it was getting to be pretty frustrating.
> 
> Besides, if I put scrolling on hold one day a week, it will feel much better tomorrow when I do get to do my cutting. While I would enjoy seeing these ornaments cut out today, I know I will feel like I short changed myself in the painting department when all was said and done and start to feel badly about that. Since the painting is becoming part of the business again, I no longer have to feel that I am slacking when I take time to do painting projects. Even though what I am working on is not my own design and intended for gifts, I still feel that the practice helps the overall cause and in some roundabout way helps the business. Besides - I want to do it.
> 
> I find myself playing these mind games with my work schedule all the time. I suppose that part of me feels guilty because I like so many aspects of what I do so much that often it doesn't even feel like I am doing any work. So many people do what I call 'work' for pleasure that I feel kind of guilty about calling it work. After all, work isn't supposed to be fun or pleasurable, is it?
> 
> In any case that is the plan for the day. I am going to take the first part of the day to finish up that little bit of drawing though. I want to have that under my belt so that I can start cutting fresh tomorrow. I also need to organize and set up the submissions to that I can present them in a professional way to my wholesaler. Hopefully she will like the first set of bird ornaments enough to allow room for the second set. I won't have pictures of the second set completed for a couple of days (obviously) but in the past if she know that they are coming, she allows some extra room. I think it would be worth it on her part, as the first set is selling nicely and I would think she would want to be able to offer them.
> 
> For those of you following along with the scroll saw class, I am looking at having the next lesson (lesson 9) up by next weekend. On average, it takes the better part of a day for me to prepare a lesson and I just haven't seemed to have an extra one to spare. I do plan on spending one day this week working on it though, so be looking here for an announcement on that. I have been very pleased with all the nice responses - both on the forum and privately - from those who are participating and learning.
> 
> I am again tempted to join in on the new chip carving class that is being offered, but I think I know better at this point. As much as I want to learn to chip carve, I know that I can't spread myself in that direction just yet. At least the classes will be archived so that when I do get time, I will be able to give it a try. It is something that I have wanted to do for the longest time and when I do finally decide to give it a go, I want to be able to have the time needed to dedicate to learning. Right now that just isn't the case.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I have been looking forward to it all week long. Changing gears like this does me good and keeps me excited and fresh.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. Remember to take some time to do some things for yourself. It will replenish your soul make for a happier life.
> 
> Sunday clears away the rust of the whole week. ~Joseph Addison


Hi, Mike:
I plan to put the next lesson up by the end of the week, as I said. Welcome to the class. If you have any questions, be sure to ask. I will do all I can to help.

Thanks so much David. I am glad you enjoy the class.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Quiet and Very Productive Day*

Yesterday went pretty much as I hoped it would. That is always a good thing, but it doesn't make for very exciting blog reading. That's OK though. A day or two without turmoil in my life is a good thing I think. Every day doesn't have to be an adventure.

I spent the morning finishing up on the drawings for my next pattern set. I am happy with them and I think that they came out every bit as good as the first set. I am going to be cutting them out today and I always enjoy doing that. working on the saw always makes for a fun day, I think.

I also compiled the new presentation that I am sending to my wholesaler for catalog submissions today. I always like doing that because it puts all the recent work we accomplished in one place. It is good to see what I have finished in the past month or so. Sometimes it feels like I don't get much done at all, but seeing everything like this makes me feel good about things. I have noticed that I don't have the same quantity of new items, but the level of work is high. There is nothing to be ashamed about there. Numbers aren't everything. There is certainly enough variety of new items that we are offering. Add to that all the other things that I am doing like cutting the skating ponds and doing the scroll saw class and I think that the output is good. I hope that my wholesaler agrees.

I received a nice email yesterday from a customer who has become a friend. I was able to meet him when I was in New York this spring and it was really nice to put a face with the emails and other correspondence that I have had with him. He enjoyed the bird ornament pattern and decided to make them all in one piece, joining the birds directly to the frames. Here is a picture of one of the finished pieces:










He added a veneer backer on it too. I think it looks great. It is wonderful to see what others do with my patterns. It makes me feel good to see how creative they are with them too and I am happy to see them springboard others to making their own designs.

I did get to painting yesterday, and spent the bulk of the afternoon and the evening doing that. I don't have any pictures as of yet because I want to have the items finished before I show them. I am actually painting 24 little ornaments for Halloween. There were six different ones on the pattern and I made four sets of them. They weren't intended as ornaments, but I think they look nice as individuals.

The original instructions were in oils, and I don't work with oil paint because the smell from it makes me sick. I decided to work with these using my regular DecoArt acrylics which was a little challenging because they work so differently than oils. I have done this in the past though and it was good to (for lack of better term) brush up on the techniques and I think that the results are so far pretty good.

I find painting is something that I need to practice a little and get the feel for again after being away from it for a while. It seems though that the more I paint, the more comfortable I am getting with getting things to work how I want them to. It isn't really an exact science and there are so many variables that it is easy for me to forget how I did something or achieved a certain result. I felt like I made really good progress yesterday and I am well on my way to finishing them soon, perhaps by the end of the week if I work on them in the evenings. I will post pictures here when they are done.

So it was a quiet day, but a full one. I feel good and rested and motivated to take on another week. I can't wait to see what it brings.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Inspiration or Silliness?*

Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.

Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.

The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.

Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.

There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.

As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.

In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.

Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.

This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.

In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.

But yesterday that changed.

When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)

I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?

My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!

It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.

I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.

I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.

I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.










Have a beautiful Tuesday!


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Orange should give you a "warmer" glow than white. It is also one of the "official" colors of Halloween, what's not to love?


----------



## Pdub

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


You would fit in our house just fine. My wife keeps a tree decorated all year long. It is decorated with snowmen during the winter (which is about 8 months in North Dakota) and it is decorated red, white and blue the rest of the year.

Nice lookin tree!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Thanks! I post pictures as I decorate it and make new things for it. I can think of lots of things for all the different seasons that would be fun.

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


glad you got to *'tree up'*

and continue the memories

you have a good day too


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Hmm fiery with a definite autumnal feel. Very evocative.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


I can understand your keeping the memories of your children close, I use pictures of them, but that tree
would be impossible to give up. My oldest sister is thinking of downsizing her housing, but cannot give 
up her enormous rogues gallery of her family, so her family very happily helps her keep the house clean
and visits often. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


I am happy that I am finally getting around to tending to this. The picture was taken this morning while it was still dark and it does look almost eerie. Very autumn-like. I had never considered orange before, but I am glad I did. It will certainly look interesting I think. Thanks for the nice comments. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration or Silliness?*
> 
> Sometimes the goofiest things make me happy.
> 
> Yesterday I needed to go to the post office and post an order that had come over the weekend. I also needed to stop at the store for a couple things since it was right on the way. Our local store is really cool. Although it is one building, one side of the building is a small hardware store and the other side is a craft/fabric store and all the way at the end, it has a small clothing/shoe section. The groceries are in the middle. What amazes me most is that even though it is kind of four stores rolled into one, it doesn't seem crowded or cramped and the variety of items that they sell is outstanding. While they don't carry everything, most times, in a pinch you can find what you are looking for and it saves you the trip to Yarmouth which is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> The store is family owned and has been there forever. It was established long before the days of Wal-Mart superstores and being a fraction in size of even the smallest Wal-Mart that I have seen, it is a model of efficiency and good use of space.
> 
> Naturally, my favorite part of the store is the craft section. In the two plus years that I have lived here, I have come to know the girl in charge of the craft and gift department very well. Her name is Simone and she is helpful and friendly and I have the greatest admiration at her ability to pack that small place with an extensive supply of quality and delightful craft components, gifts and fabric. For those of you who think that I am organized and make good use of my small space here, I need to admit to you that I can't hold a candle to Simone's use of the small allotted space. I humbly bow to her.
> 
> There have been many times when I am designing a new project and need something odd or unusual and I have been able to find it at the store. There is a vast array of beads, jewelry parts, feathers and other things that not only fit the bill for many of the projects that I am working on, but inspire me as well.
> 
> As you enter the store, there is a section to the side of the door that is usually filled with seasonal gift items and decorations. Being September, they are just beginning to fill it up with Halloween and autumn themed stuff. I love the autumn colors as those of you who read regularly know. It is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> In earlier posts, I talked about the little 'all season tree' that I keep in my living room. The tree is an artificial pine tree, about six feet tall and about 18 inches wide at the bottom. It has a natural bark and fits nicely in the corner of my living room. I call it an all season tree because I keep it up all year and when my kids were young, we would use it to hang their special seasonal projects on. In February it had home made Valentines. In March/April it had Easter decorations. Etc, etc.
> 
> Since the kids are grown, I have only decorated it in spurts. Mostly, I use it for a kind of night light and for the photography of my ornaments that I make for the magazine and my wholesalers throughout the year. Since Christmas designs are due in Spring, it was just natural to leave it up all the time as part of the daily decor and I didn't think about it much. For most of the year, I kept white lights on it. That way it was easy to change the ornaments and other things on it without having to change the lights too. At Christmas time, I used multi-colored lights, as it added to the festive season. It made things easy.
> 
> This year, sometime around March or April, a tragedy occurred and my white lights malfunctioned and died. Of course this was after I returned from the United States, where I would have been able to find a set of them rather easily. I searched for white lights all over but after looking at several places, I finally conceded that I would have to wait for the holidays when the stores had their Christmas stuff out and gave up. For many months my little tree sat in the corner, naked and dark.
> 
> In the big picture of life, it was a minor thing. I am an adult and I realize that. And honestly I didn't think about it much. As with any common piece of furniture, it gets to a point where we just kind of look through it and don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> But yesterday that changed.
> 
> When I walked into the little store, my eyes went to the seasonal display that was still not fully set up. The shelves were still half-empty and there were boxes that were still not unpacked that were filled with what I am sure were delightful things. But on the shelf I saw several boxes of orange holiday lights. My thoughts went immediately to my poor little tree. When I was in Yarmouth on Friday, I had purchased a couple of small autumn decorations to give our place a little festive look. I get caught up in the season like that and even though I am not a knick-knack type of person, I thought one or two things would make the place warm and inviting (For whom I am not sure because we rarely have guests)
> 
> I had never considered orange lights for the tree. It seemed too frivolous. But being only September, I can see having at least a couple of months of use of them. Besides that - I am painting some really cool ornaments that were destine for the tree anyway and the orange lights would complete the look beautifully. So why not?
> 
> My head is now spinning with ideas. I have so many thoughts of items to design not only for my little tree, but for the season in general. The creative floodgates in my mind have been opened and I am happy and excited and can see many new projects emerge not only from the scroll saw, but also from the end of my paint brush. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> It is funny how this one small thing can trigger such a whirl of activity in my mind. I have so many new ideas it surprises even me. Perhaps they just needed a little inspiration to light the way for them to emerge.
> 
> I put the lights on the tree last night. I took my time and fluffed out its little branches. Some of my friends call it my 'Charley Brown tree', poking fun at it and saying how pitiful and sparse it looks. But I will show them. I feel like Linus because I also think that with a little love, it will be a masterpiece. I have faith in it and I also have faith in myself and my own creativity that it will be something special.
> 
> I think it is all very symbolic. For a time, I went through some very difficult years and even though my little tree was here with me all the time, it sat in the corner - bare and dormant. As my own life turned around and improved, my thoughts have gone more and more to bringing that little tree back to life too. I am very happy and excited about seeing it come to be.
> 
> I can never look at that tree without thinking of my children. Perhaps that is why I have kept it close to me. Even though they are far away from me, part of them lives right here in the same room with me within that little tree. Each branch holds a memory of a time or an event or a day that I spent with them. I can't explain it and it may seem silly to many of you, but it is a comfort to me and it keeps them here with me in my heart. It triggers the wonderful memories of their childhood and their love and all that goes with it. And through it those memories will live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


I like it!


----------



## scrollgirl

*White Rabbit *

I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)

The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.

I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.

First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.

Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.

Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.

Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.

As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.

In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:










He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.

There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!

So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


Very late by the looks of it, lol. Nice, keep it spooky for Halloween


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


yah he is real scary cute …. )

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


*C U T E !!*

That's the first *Bunny Ghost* I have ever seen! *Very NICE… COOL!*

That is quite a job… with all the shading n all… and 23 more to go!

Do you start one and Finish it before going to the next one…
... paint all of one color to ALL of them… then going on to the next color… like an Assembly Line??


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


Thank you all for the nice comments. I really liked him (and the little army of his friends!) too!

Joe - I usually do all the base coats first. That is blocking in all the colors so they are the flat colors. You can see one that has only the sheet finished (which is about six colors actually) and the footies and ears and treat bag are 'base coated'










All the 24 bunnies are this far. They all need their feet and ears and treat bags or pumpkins completed. I wanted to get my colors set right and I was kind of just 'picking as I went along' to see what would work so I finished only one. Once I have the color scheme set, I can now continue on and do them in little batches. I will do all of one pose at a time until I am done. It is like a little assembly line and that makes it a lot faster to do. But I couldn't wait to see how one completed one would come out. I guess I am just silly that way! 

Thanks for the nice feedback!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


Sheila,
The new character that will move the viewers to think about what he is doing… This is the one that will capture the satisfaction, anxiety and likeness of the owners who will own these … A WOW effect. The changes you made make you an original uplifting your quality. Keep it going up. I really like the contrast and background.. 
Think of Christmas too… as time is quickly being consumed…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


I already have 'sugar plums dancing in my head' Bert! These little guys are not my original patterns though. They are from a wonderful designer named Peggy Harris. Here is the link to her website. I made these free standing ornaments and they are sitting on a piece of black fabric with stars on it for the picture. I will show the finished ornaments when done.

But don't worry - I am just 'warming up' with these. The next designs will be my own and be in all different holiday themes. Sta tuned . . . .

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *White Rabbit *
> 
> I am late today! Not because I was sleeping in or anything like that, but I had some things that I wanted to do before the sun came up and I got side tracked. (Besides, who has time to sleep these days!)
> 
> The days are certainly full lately. I am taking time to enjoy things though and it isn't at all bad. I made terrific progress on my second set of bird ornaments yesterday. I finished cutting them out, sanding them and getting a coat of mineral oil on them. They dried overnight and I should be able to stain the one set of them today.
> 
> I had some feedback from people who liked the way Bob did the ornaments. (That was the beautiful cardinal ornament that I showed on the blog the other day.) I was even asked by someone if I could adapt the pattern to his way of doing it. While I really do like his way, I think I am going to leave things as is on these two sets. It isn't that I am trying to not be flexible, but there are some reasons that I will share with you as to why.
> 
> First of all, I am under a deadline right now to finish these. Reworking the pattern would take a bit of time that I just don't have the luxury of right now and it isn't something that I would consider a quick thing to do. Not if I am to do it right.
> 
> Second, logistically it is not simply a matter of joining lines and everything looking good. In order to join the birds to the frames, you would lose a lot of the branch lines, as well as lines from the tails and feet. It would also make the ornament quite a bit weaker and more fragile, as the circular frame that the bird was glued to was intended to strengthen the delicate fretwork of the bird, branches and flowers and allow the fragile design to be supported. If they are all one piece, the overall ornament is less sturdy and more prone to breaking. The veneer on the back does help strengthen this, but it almost makes it mandatory to have a backing rather than an option. I don't know if everyone would want to do that - especially if they are going to hang them in a window or use them in a way that both sides can be seen.
> 
> Third, I really liked the two layered look. To me it looks like the bird is sitting among the branches and I think the added layer gives dimension and interest. It was a nice way to present these birds, yet also allow others to use them on their own (without the frames) and incorporate them into other scrolling projects, either as overlays or right into the designs without the frames interfering. You could, for example, make a self-framing plaque without any scrolling at all in the center and a nice scrolled border. Then simply glue the bird into the frame and it would make a pretty and interesting picture quite easily. They would also look nice on a jewelry box lid or trinket box lid. I think that no framing allows for many possibilities.
> 
> Finally, I have already sold many of these patterns in their original format. Changing them now would be an issue with all those who purchased the patterns originally. I don't like the thought of doing that and it would be difficult to reissue the new patterns and be sure that everyone was covered. I just don't feel that is a good thing to do.
> 
> As I said, I do like the ideas a lot. I will certainly consider making another set with the frames 'built into' the ornaments for those who prefer it that way. I just think that for now, the best thing for me to do is leave these as they are. I felt that I wanted something a little different and this was what I came up with. I hope you all understand.
> 
> In the evening, I made progress on my Halloween painting project. I am really enjoying doing these little ornaments and all 24 are base coated and the fun and creative part begins. The designs I am painting are created by Peggy Harris, who is a wonderful decorative painter and teacher. I have many of her books and patterns and when I saw these cute "Boo Bunnies" I just had to do them. Her original instructions were to paint these in oils, but I am using DecoArt Americana acrylics and just feeling my way through the colors. There are six different little bunnies, and I am making four sets of them to keep and give away. I can see them now on my little tree. Here is the picture of the one I finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is painted on 1/8" plywood (just to stay on topic!) Now I only have 23 more of them to do! But this is the fun part. Watching them come to life is fun and now that I got my colors down pat, it should go easy.
> 
> There is so much fun stuff to do, I don't know where to begin sometimes. It is hard not to feel good about things when things are this way. All the while I am working on these projects, I am figuring out the next six in my head. I already have the next one lined up as soon as these birds are done. I can't wait to show you all that!
> 
> So I had better get (continue) moving for the day. I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day too!


I like your two layer layered look myself. It's like looking through a window and seeing the birds. That feeling was lost on the one layer version. It's still nice, but losses the effect that really appealed to me.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Winds of Change*

I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:

They changed Facebook.

Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.

I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.

Oh - and it is free.

Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.

Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.

Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.

I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.

It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.

In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.

I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?

We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)

People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.

But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.

I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.

Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.

Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.

I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.

Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


jeez

now i have to change 
my own underwear myself

life is getting more complicated

now i will have to feed myself too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


Time to grow up and take responsibility, David!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


gee mom

i'm only 66

i still have 34 years
to grow up


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


Hi Sheila,

Seems you just can't please all the people, all the time.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


You got it, Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


I've always found it very ironic… 
The only thing that is truly permanent is Change… and yet Human Beings (the most adaptable creatures known) resist change with every fiber of their being!!!
I checked out my Facebook page (where I seldom go) and the "Change" is hardly noticeable!! I wonder, why the uproar…?


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Winds of Change*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I heard such an uproar among so many people. Not when the earthquake hit in Japan. Not when the US narrowly escaped default on its debts in August. Not even when hurricane Irene traveled up the eastern coast of the United States. For yesterday, the really BIG news hit:
> 
> They changed Facebook.
> 
> Now I am not talking a little tweak here or there. I am talking a major overhaul. Not only is the overall appearance different, but the entire way that things are set up has been reorganized and shifted around which has left many people confused and yes, angry.
> 
> I have no intention of reviewing these changes here, as that isn't the point that I want to make. I am a regular user of Facebook myself, as it helps me stay in touch on a daily basis with family, colleagues and friends from all over the world with minimal effort. I think it is convenient and allows me to interact and get to know people that I otherwise would not. By just bringing up my page on the screen, I am in an instant able to see what my kids are up to, pictures of my friends' new grandchild, and the new woodworking project that another friend just finished. I may even answer a question on woodworking or painting and help someone out that way. Or be able to attend a trade show through someones slide show. Overall I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Oh - and it is free.
> 
> Social networking has become a part of life for many. If you are reading this on your computer, chances are that you too are somehow involved in social networking. Our site here at Lumberjocks is another example of a social network, although it is somewhat specialized in its interest. For us woodworkers, it is a source flowing with ideas and advice and yes, friendships. It is also free for us to use at will.
> 
> Yes, I know that some will argue and say that because of the ads here that this isn't really a 'free' site. The same occurs with Facebook. But let's face it - if we want to use the services and don't want to shell out a dime, we don't have to and are not penalized in the least. That's a pretty sweet deal for us, I think.
> 
> Remember when the coffee lounge was closed here on Lumberjocks for a while? There was quite an uproar then. People had come to depend on this site, not only for woodworking advice, but to enjoy the friendships that they created here. Fortunately things were eventually resolved, but I think that sometimes loosing something that we may take a bit for granted isn't always a bad thing. It reminds us of the value of what we had in the first place.
> 
> I don't always understand how people can be so outraged and indignant when the developers of these types of services decide to make a change. After all, as far as the masses are concerned, they themselves have nothing invested in the company other than the time they spent to set up their own accounts. And shouldn't they at least do that for themselves and take the time to educate themselves on the free software that is being offered to them? You would think that people would be grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> It isn't as if the instructions aren't offered. At all the decent sites that I frequent, it seems to me that the clients are spoon fed instructions on how to set up and operate their own little piece of real estate. They all have troubleshooting areas and there are usually others in the respective forums who are more than willing to help them through any troubles they are having. All they have to do is ask.
> 
> In society today, it appears that many people want just about everything done for them. This doesn't apply to everyone, but it does seem that it is the tone for a majority. They want their pages customized to their exact criteria (i.e. I want to see THIS but not THAT) and naturally everyone's criteria is different. From a programmers point of view, the only way to make people happy is to allow them customize their own pages by giving them their own tools to make settings that they desire. But I have noticed that the more settings that are handed to others, the more they complain. They just don't want to take the time to do it themselves.
> 
> I wonder as I read all these complaints how do they expect the providers to accomplish what they are asking? How is one central body suppose to customize thousands, if not millions of pages to people's personal specifications?
> 
> We all know the answer. They simply can't. (And- may I add - they shouldn't have to!)
> 
> People don't like change. I do understand that for many it is difficult to become familiar with how something like a networking site works. It takes a while to become used to how things are set up and in that familiarity, people find comfort and security. Changes tend to rock the boat and upset the balance in people's already chaotic lives.
> 
> But changes are necessary in life. If you look around you, it is difficult to find something that never changes. I think one of the things we can count on most in our lives is that everything around us will always be changing in some form or another. Is that a bad thing? I don't think so.
> 
> I look at change as a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors. Each moment of beauty only last so long and then we move on. Not all are equally beautiful, but each one is different and exciting and fills us with anticipation for what is to come and appreciation for what has been.
> 
> Whether we fight changes in our lives or embrace them, they are going to keep happening. As with many things, our perspective and attitude is going to weigh heavily on how we view these changes and our ultimate happiness and well being. We have much more control over our own happiness than we sometimes realize, and we do indeed follow where we choose to focus our thoughts.
> 
> Without changes, nothing will improve. Nothing will heal. Nothing will grow. Comfort is good, but not if it makes us stagnant. I, for one, choose to embrace the changes that life sends my way and learn from them and use them to enrich my life. I can't imagine anything better.
> 
> I wish you all a productive and enlightening day.
> 
> Loyalty to a petrified idea never yet broke a chain or freed a human soul. - Mark Twain


Mike, it is possible you aren't seeing the new Facebook yet. They're rolling it out.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *

You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.

On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:










Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.

So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.

Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .

In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.

I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.

Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.

I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:


From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!

(As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)

I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.

Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:


From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!

They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.

I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.

Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life! 


From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!

Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.
> 
> On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.
> 
> So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.
> 
> Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .
> 
> In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.
> 
> I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.
> 
> Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.
> 
> I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> (As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)
> 
> I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.
> 
> Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.
> 
> I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life!
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


I can't wait to see that issue. The latest issue I have foundwas the Christmas ornament special. I think I'll try to get down to Home Depot today to see if they have this one. I don't care for things such as the bats, but the tiger on the cover caught my eye. Something in that magazine always catches my eye. 
I used to have a subsription for CWC. Our mail service quality is spotty at best though and I wound up having to go search out probably 40% of the issues at the store. If I have to do that, then the savings just aren't there for the subscription. This aggrevates me because this method still makes me miss one to two issues a years that sell out or are not stocked when I am looking for them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.
> 
> On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.
> 
> So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.
> 
> Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .
> 
> In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.
> 
> I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.
> 
> Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.
> 
> I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> (As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)
> 
> I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.
> 
> Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.
> 
> I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life!
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


Hi, William!
There are actually two tigers in that issue. They complement each other and will make a fine set if you want to do them together. There are several other great projects in that issue too (including my Reindeer and sleigh candle tray pattern!)










</endshamelessplug>

It is good to hear from you and I hope you are able to find it. It is unusual that I receive my own issue so early. I only got my Holiday issue (the one before this) about two weeks ago, almost a month after everyone else! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.
> 
> On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.
> 
> So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.
> 
> Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .
> 
> In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.
> 
> I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.
> 
> Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.
> 
> I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> (As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)
> 
> I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.
> 
> Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.
> 
> I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life!
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


I really like you bats! I guess with age, we all go batty! And I wish I could see a better picture of the tray! Im sure it's more than just reindeers!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.
> 
> On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.
> 
> So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.
> 
> Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .
> 
> In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.
> 
> I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.
> 
> Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.
> 
> I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> (As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)
> 
> I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.
> 
> Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.
> 
> I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life!
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


Ask and ye shall receive, my friend!!! 



















There you go!!! Now get cutting!

Sheila


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.
> 
> On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.
> 
> So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.
> 
> Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .
> 
> In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.
> 
> I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.
> 
> Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.
> 
> I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> (As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)
> 
> I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.
> 
> Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.
> 
> I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life!
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


Great looking bats and candle holders!!!! Lots of projects on this page today…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holy Distractions, Batman! (But oh, aren't they fun?) *
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a project and you just HAVE to make it? Well, that happened to me the other day.
> 
> On Tuesday I received my copy of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I saw the most darling little compound cut bats in it that were designed by my friend Diana Thompson. They were right there flying around on the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Geeze Louise! WHY did she have to go and make something so darn cute?!? Doesn't she know I have other things to do??? I am in the middle of finishing up my next pattern packet and getting stuff ready for my site. Not to mention those 23 other darling Boo Bunnies that I was painting in the evening. Besides - I never did any compound cutting on the scroll saw before. The bodies of these little creatures are all compound cuts.
> 
> So I put the magazine away and got on with my regular work. I took all the pictures for the new songbird pattern, as I finished staining the second set on Tuesday. But all the while, I kept thinking of those fun little bats. How nice they would look on my orange lit tree. How fun they would be to make.
> 
> Besides . . . I still had some #5 blades that I had to try out and report back on that I was testing and I hadn't had the chance to work on them yet. I started rationalizing . . .
> 
> In the two or three hours of getting the photographs prepared for the pattern on the songbird, I managed to talk myself into giving the bat project a go. After all, it would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my wings (no pun intended) and try a little compound cutting. In reading the instructions for the project, Diana was very clear in her directions and made it look so easy. Even I could do it, I thought.
> 
> I finished my photography work around 3pm. I figured I would work on the pattern packet today and still get it done for the weekend. I was excited to try something new and wound up making five of these little creatures.
> 
> Everything worked out just like the pattern said and I was thrilled with the outcome of the bats. By dinner time, I had five of them cut and ready for a quick sanding before painting.
> 
> I had some different ideas for painting, as I have so many cool and fun paints here that I wanted to try. I decided to use the DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paints that look quite iridescent for the wing accents. I picked five cool and bright colors that made the bats look festive and fun. I then decided to use red Swarovski crystals for the eyes instead of painting them on which gave them a great eerie glow. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> (As always, you can click on the picture to get to my Picasa album which has all the pictures of the bats)
> 
> I think they came out so cool! It makes me want to do more compound cutting and my mind is once again filling up with ideas.
> 
> Here is a picture where you can get an idea of the size of these:
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> They are about 3.5" in diameter and I am going to either hang them or just nestle them in the branches of my little tree.
> 
> I finished up around 10pm last night. My Boo Bunnies were very patient, as they knew I was excited and that they too will get their turn to be painted.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what grabs you! What a fun way to live life!
> 
> 
> From Diana Thompson's Darling Bats!
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something to make yourself happy!!!


Thanks, Bob! I don't have to type as fast if I throw in pictures! LOL

I like to add them in actually. I have to work on my project gallery here though. I see it is very far behind! Don't worry though - I won't flood the place with projects all at once. I just forget to add them because I usually show what I am doing here.

Take care and have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Seasons Change*

Yesterday was the first day of fall for those of us living in the northern hemisphere. Those of you who read know that it is my favorite time of year. Living in the woods allows me to witness all the beautiful colors first hand right outside my window. There are many hardwood trees in my area, and at this time of year, they offer a variety of colors ranging from gold to orange to crimson. It is truly beautiful.

I went into town yesterday to do some errands and I couldn't believe how much color was showing from the trees already. I had driven the same way just a week ago and there was just a hint of gold on the tops of the trees over the hillside. But yesterday, there was already evidence of a variety of colors. Some trees looked as if they were fully colored already, leading me to believe that this year the trees will peak quickly.

I must admit that I haven't been taking to time to do my daily walking. Things have just been too busy. What once was a daily habit for me is now an afterthought I am sorry to say. There always seems to be something else more important that is calling. I know this isn't a good thing, and I need to make an effort to get back into the routine of walking every day. After all, we walked every day in the winter, even though some days were bitter cold. Many times we walked in the evenings too, needing a flashlight to see where we were going. Often it was so dark without it that we could barely see a few feet ahead.

It is a shame that I have such adverse reactions to the bugs in my area. You would think it would take more than a small creature like that to disrupt my routine. But once they emerged and began their daily attacks, it took the joy out of those walks and soon I stopped walking altogether. It didn't seem worth it because of the resulting itching and welts I received. Now they are for the most part gone, but getting back into the rhythm of things isn't all that easy.

Today is raining quite steady, and I doubt that I will venture out. But I am keeping in mind to setting up a time frame where I could once again make hiking a part of my day. I think it is good for me and clears my mind.

I spent yesterday organizing things and among other things, I mapped out my next project for the magazine. They have the little polar bear pull toy that I showed here several months ago and it will be presented in the next issue, but after that, they only have a small patriotic project that I had submitted last year and then they are out of stuff from me. I need to spend a block of time getting some new projects and articles to them and work on some of the ideas I have for them.

I spoke with the new editor a couple of days ago. Although she is not new to the magazine, things are changing over there and next spring/summer she will be taking over the helm. My current editor is going to retire after being with the magazine since its inception. It will be sad to see him go, as I think he does a wonderful job, although I am happy for him and I know he looks forward to doing other things in his life.

I learned of this change several months ago. My first reaction was that of sadness, as I felt as if I was losing a good friend. Anyone who knows Robert can attest to his wonderful positive attitude, his loyalty and his integrity. No matter what the situation, he always seemed to see the positive side of things and look for the good in people and things. As I write this, I realize that he has had a great influence on me and my own way of thinking. I liked his way of thinking and I think subconsciously I wanted to be more like him in that respect. I have worked with him and the magazine for over fourteen years now and he has taught me so much about not only business, but also about people. I will miss working with him a great deal.

But I am very fortunate because Debbie and I also have a great relationship. We have also worked together for many years and there has always been an atmosphere of creativity and respect between us. I had the pleasure of finally meeting her in person when I visited the home offices of the magazine this spring and it was a wonderful opportunity to put a face with the person I had communicated with only by phone and email for so long. I have no doubt that we will do well together and I am anxious to see what she has in store for the future of the magazine. It is very exciting.

Already, she made a suggestion for a type of project she would like to see me work on for the magazine. Given this direction, I came up with some ideas and I am eager to get something to her in the next couple of weeks. Although most of what I submit to the magazine are my own ideas, I do like when given a direction as to what they may want. Often those suggestions spur on other ideas too and start a good cycle of creativity.

The other day I wrote about changes and adapting to the many changes that occur in our daily lives. I suppose that this is another example of that.

The world is in a constant state of change. I believe that our success and happiness relies on not only our ability to recognize and accept those changes, but also to adapt to them. Allowing ourselves to be adaptable to many different situations in our lives, and to do so with comfort and confidence not only makes us feel better within ourselves, but it also allows us to do a better job. And that will lead to our own personal happiness and inner peace.









(image by süleyman uysal)

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## scrollgirl

* Calm*

Today is one of those rare mornings when I am sitting here and thinking about what I am going to write about, and there isn't one particular thing that stands out in my mind. It isn't that nothing is going on with me, I think it is more of a matter that there is nothing remarkable going on with me. (That is, worthy of me writing about.)

Is that a bad thing?

I don't think so. It just doesn't make for exciting blog reading.

But now that I think about, it kind of strikes me as ironic. In my daily observations I notice how we all are striving to make rhyme and reason of our daily lives. At least I am. We want things to happen as they should, in a nice and orderly way. It seems to me that we spend most of our time working toward this goal of order and spend much of our time either dodging curve balls that life throws in our direction or putting out the fires that ignite when we are hit by them. I know I am not alone in thinking this way. I see it all around me.

So what happens when things actually do go the way we planned, without hiccups or chaos or surprises? Sometimes I am afraid that I don't know what to think of it. How do I deal with "calm?"

I can say from my own personal experience though, it isn't bad. It is just that it gives me a slightly uneasy feeling for the moment, as it is something that I am not quite used to. The only analogy that I can compare it to off the top of my head is that of one riding on a roller coaster for the first time. As the car slowly climbs that first incline, the anticipation increases as it nears the top. Although it is calm for the moment, you know it is only a matter of time before plunging into unknown adventure.

As I sit here on my calm Sunday morning contemplating the day ahead, I can't help but wonder what will come as I reach the crest. This past week has been to me a slow and steady ride, accomplishing things and solving problems along the way.

Today is Sunday and therefore it is painting day for me. I plan to follow my new pledge to paint on Sundays at least until after the holidays, and I hope for longer than that.

I finished my pattern packet for the second set of songbird ornaments yesterday. I felt that was a good accomplishment. I would like better pictures, but the weather hasn't really cooperated, as it has been overcast and rainy for the past several days. The other day when I was out I purchased some translucent fabric so that I can make a light box for taking pictures. I know I have seen discussions regarding building one before here on the site, and I need to do a bit of research in order to figure out how I want to go about it.

There was an error on the pattern of the first set of ornaments that was brought to my attention yesterday. I suppose it was more of an omission than an error. I omitted one of the colors in two of the bird on the staining section. It seems that no matter how many times I go over the patterns there are some things that occasionally get by me. It makes me feel foolish, because when they are pointed out, these mistakes tend to be quite obvious. The color that I missed was Black and perhaps my mind just filled it in as a given and overlooked it. It did however make me wonder why no one else mentioned it to me before. Did they not notice or were they just being polite? It was a minor mistake and didn't affect the basic construction of the pattern, but it was there nonetheless. I sold a lot of those patterns and several people contacted me and said they made the ornaments and nothing was said.

It does really bother me when things like that happen because it appears that I am being sloppy. In reality, quite the opposite is true, as I comb over those instructions many times before finally sending them out for sale. I think in some cases that it is possible to read things over too much, as there comes a point where we just are incapable of looking at things objectively. In any case, I just need to be more careful. I was happy that I was notified and all is now fixed.

So for now, I will get on with my day and get to my painting. I will try to enjoy this momentary peace that I am experiencing and use the time to take a breath, relax and plan my next moves. I do have a deadline coming up with the magazine, and I want to be fresh to begin working on that tomorrow. Besides, I am still organizing my thoughts on it and will be doing that throughout the day while I paint.

I haven't forgotten about the scroll saw class either, for those of you who are following. There are still a couple more lessons that I want to share with you. I hope to work on them this upcoming week and have something soon. It has been somewhat quiet there so I think that everyone is still digesting the previous lessons. There is a lot of information and I realize that it can be overwhelming in large doses. But I promise that the next lesson will follow shortly.

I hope everyone has a good day today. I will enjoy my quiet and take advantage of the calm while I am able. I am certain it won't last long.

May you find the time to relax or find some shop time to be creative.

Have a happy Sunday!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> * Calm*
> 
> Today is one of those rare mornings when I am sitting here and thinking about what I am going to write about, and there isn't one particular thing that stands out in my mind. It isn't that nothing is going on with me, I think it is more of a matter that there is nothing remarkable going on with me. (That is, worthy of me writing about.)
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. It just doesn't make for exciting blog reading.
> 
> But now that I think about, it kind of strikes me as ironic. In my daily observations I notice how we all are striving to make rhyme and reason of our daily lives. At least I am. We want things to happen as they should, in a nice and orderly way. It seems to me that we spend most of our time working toward this goal of order and spend much of our time either dodging curve balls that life throws in our direction or putting out the fires that ignite when we are hit by them. I know I am not alone in thinking this way. I see it all around me.
> 
> So what happens when things actually do go the way we planned, without hiccups or chaos or surprises? Sometimes I am afraid that I don't know what to think of it. How do I deal with "calm?"
> 
> I can say from my own personal experience though, it isn't bad. It is just that it gives me a slightly uneasy feeling for the moment, as it is something that I am not quite used to. The only analogy that I can compare it to off the top of my head is that of one riding on a roller coaster for the first time. As the car slowly climbs that first incline, the anticipation increases as it nears the top. Although it is calm for the moment, you know it is only a matter of time before plunging into unknown adventure.
> 
> As I sit here on my calm Sunday morning contemplating the day ahead, I can't help but wonder what will come as I reach the crest. This past week has been to me a slow and steady ride, accomplishing things and solving problems along the way.
> 
> Today is Sunday and therefore it is painting day for me. I plan to follow my new pledge to paint on Sundays at least until after the holidays, and I hope for longer than that.
> 
> I finished my pattern packet for the second set of songbird ornaments yesterday. I felt that was a good accomplishment. I would like better pictures, but the weather hasn't really cooperated, as it has been overcast and rainy for the past several days. The other day when I was out I purchased some translucent fabric so that I can make a light box for taking pictures. I know I have seen discussions regarding building one before here on the site, and I need to do a bit of research in order to figure out how I want to go about it.
> 
> There was an error on the pattern of the first set of ornaments that was brought to my attention yesterday. I suppose it was more of an omission than an error. I omitted one of the colors in two of the bird on the staining section. It seems that no matter how many times I go over the patterns there are some things that occasionally get by me. It makes me feel foolish, because when they are pointed out, these mistakes tend to be quite obvious. The color that I missed was Black and perhaps my mind just filled it in as a given and overlooked it. It did however make me wonder why no one else mentioned it to me before. Did they not notice or were they just being polite? It was a minor mistake and didn't affect the basic construction of the pattern, but it was there nonetheless. I sold a lot of those patterns and several people contacted me and said they made the ornaments and nothing was said.
> 
> It does really bother me when things like that happen because it appears that I am being sloppy. In reality, quite the opposite is true, as I comb over those instructions many times before finally sending them out for sale. I think in some cases that it is possible to read things over too much, as there comes a point where we just are incapable of looking at things objectively. In any case, I just need to be more careful. I was happy that I was notified and all is now fixed.
> 
> So for now, I will get on with my day and get to my painting. I will try to enjoy this momentary peace that I am experiencing and use the time to take a breath, relax and plan my next moves. I do have a deadline coming up with the magazine, and I want to be fresh to begin working on that tomorrow. Besides, I am still organizing my thoughts on it and will be doing that throughout the day while I paint.
> 
> I haven't forgotten about the scroll saw class either, for those of you who are following. There are still a couple more lessons that I want to share with you. I hope to work on them this upcoming week and have something soon. It has been somewhat quiet there so I think that everyone is still digesting the previous lessons. There is a lot of information and I realize that it can be overwhelming in large doses. But I promise that the next lesson will follow shortly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. I will enjoy my quiet and take advantage of the calm while I am able. I am certain it won't last long.
> 
> May you find the time to relax or find some shop time to be creative.
> 
> Have a happy Sunday!


Autumn is like a second spring, where every leaf is a flower! I read that on a sign along the road and it stuck with me. Enjoy the colors, they'll be gone before we know it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> * Calm*
> 
> Today is one of those rare mornings when I am sitting here and thinking about what I am going to write about, and there isn't one particular thing that stands out in my mind. It isn't that nothing is going on with me, I think it is more of a matter that there is nothing remarkable going on with me. (That is, worthy of me writing about.)
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. It just doesn't make for exciting blog reading.
> 
> But now that I think about, it kind of strikes me as ironic. In my daily observations I notice how we all are striving to make rhyme and reason of our daily lives. At least I am. We want things to happen as they should, in a nice and orderly way. It seems to me that we spend most of our time working toward this goal of order and spend much of our time either dodging curve balls that life throws in our direction or putting out the fires that ignite when we are hit by them. I know I am not alone in thinking this way. I see it all around me.
> 
> So what happens when things actually do go the way we planned, without hiccups or chaos or surprises? Sometimes I am afraid that I don't know what to think of it. How do I deal with "calm?"
> 
> I can say from my own personal experience though, it isn't bad. It is just that it gives me a slightly uneasy feeling for the moment, as it is something that I am not quite used to. The only analogy that I can compare it to off the top of my head is that of one riding on a roller coaster for the first time. As the car slowly climbs that first incline, the anticipation increases as it nears the top. Although it is calm for the moment, you know it is only a matter of time before plunging into unknown adventure.
> 
> As I sit here on my calm Sunday morning contemplating the day ahead, I can't help but wonder what will come as I reach the crest. This past week has been to me a slow and steady ride, accomplishing things and solving problems along the way.
> 
> Today is Sunday and therefore it is painting day for me. I plan to follow my new pledge to paint on Sundays at least until after the holidays, and I hope for longer than that.
> 
> I finished my pattern packet for the second set of songbird ornaments yesterday. I felt that was a good accomplishment. I would like better pictures, but the weather hasn't really cooperated, as it has been overcast and rainy for the past several days. The other day when I was out I purchased some translucent fabric so that I can make a light box for taking pictures. I know I have seen discussions regarding building one before here on the site, and I need to do a bit of research in order to figure out how I want to go about it.
> 
> There was an error on the pattern of the first set of ornaments that was brought to my attention yesterday. I suppose it was more of an omission than an error. I omitted one of the colors in two of the bird on the staining section. It seems that no matter how many times I go over the patterns there are some things that occasionally get by me. It makes me feel foolish, because when they are pointed out, these mistakes tend to be quite obvious. The color that I missed was Black and perhaps my mind just filled it in as a given and overlooked it. It did however make me wonder why no one else mentioned it to me before. Did they not notice or were they just being polite? It was a minor mistake and didn't affect the basic construction of the pattern, but it was there nonetheless. I sold a lot of those patterns and several people contacted me and said they made the ornaments and nothing was said.
> 
> It does really bother me when things like that happen because it appears that I am being sloppy. In reality, quite the opposite is true, as I comb over those instructions many times before finally sending them out for sale. I think in some cases that it is possible to read things over too much, as there comes a point where we just are incapable of looking at things objectively. In any case, I just need to be more careful. I was happy that I was notified and all is now fixed.
> 
> So for now, I will get on with my day and get to my painting. I will try to enjoy this momentary peace that I am experiencing and use the time to take a breath, relax and plan my next moves. I do have a deadline coming up with the magazine, and I want to be fresh to begin working on that tomorrow. Besides, I am still organizing my thoughts on it and will be doing that throughout the day while I paint.
> 
> I haven't forgotten about the scroll saw class either, for those of you who are following. There are still a couple more lessons that I want to share with you. I hope to work on them this upcoming week and have something soon. It has been somewhat quiet there so I think that everyone is still digesting the previous lessons. There is a lot of information and I realize that it can be overwhelming in large doses. But I promise that the next lesson will follow shortly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. I will enjoy my quiet and take advantage of the calm while I am able. I am certain it won't last long.
> 
> May you find the time to relax or find some shop time to be creative.
> 
> Have a happy Sunday!


Sheila, don't panic!

1. Enjoy the calm whilst its here.
2. Perfection is to be aimed for, never expect to get it.
3. If you discover how to do the above please let me know how you did it, I can't do either.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> * Calm*
> 
> Today is one of those rare mornings when I am sitting here and thinking about what I am going to write about, and there isn't one particular thing that stands out in my mind. It isn't that nothing is going on with me, I think it is more of a matter that there is nothing remarkable going on with me. (That is, worthy of me writing about.)
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. It just doesn't make for exciting blog reading.
> 
> But now that I think about, it kind of strikes me as ironic. In my daily observations I notice how we all are striving to make rhyme and reason of our daily lives. At least I am. We want things to happen as they should, in a nice and orderly way. It seems to me that we spend most of our time working toward this goal of order and spend much of our time either dodging curve balls that life throws in our direction or putting out the fires that ignite when we are hit by them. I know I am not alone in thinking this way. I see it all around me.
> 
> So what happens when things actually do go the way we planned, without hiccups or chaos or surprises? Sometimes I am afraid that I don't know what to think of it. How do I deal with "calm?"
> 
> I can say from my own personal experience though, it isn't bad. It is just that it gives me a slightly uneasy feeling for the moment, as it is something that I am not quite used to. The only analogy that I can compare it to off the top of my head is that of one riding on a roller coaster for the first time. As the car slowly climbs that first incline, the anticipation increases as it nears the top. Although it is calm for the moment, you know it is only a matter of time before plunging into unknown adventure.
> 
> As I sit here on my calm Sunday morning contemplating the day ahead, I can't help but wonder what will come as I reach the crest. This past week has been to me a slow and steady ride, accomplishing things and solving problems along the way.
> 
> Today is Sunday and therefore it is painting day for me. I plan to follow my new pledge to paint on Sundays at least until after the holidays, and I hope for longer than that.
> 
> I finished my pattern packet for the second set of songbird ornaments yesterday. I felt that was a good accomplishment. I would like better pictures, but the weather hasn't really cooperated, as it has been overcast and rainy for the past several days. The other day when I was out I purchased some translucent fabric so that I can make a light box for taking pictures. I know I have seen discussions regarding building one before here on the site, and I need to do a bit of research in order to figure out how I want to go about it.
> 
> There was an error on the pattern of the first set of ornaments that was brought to my attention yesterday. I suppose it was more of an omission than an error. I omitted one of the colors in two of the bird on the staining section. It seems that no matter how many times I go over the patterns there are some things that occasionally get by me. It makes me feel foolish, because when they are pointed out, these mistakes tend to be quite obvious. The color that I missed was Black and perhaps my mind just filled it in as a given and overlooked it. It did however make me wonder why no one else mentioned it to me before. Did they not notice or were they just being polite? It was a minor mistake and didn't affect the basic construction of the pattern, but it was there nonetheless. I sold a lot of those patterns and several people contacted me and said they made the ornaments and nothing was said.
> 
> It does really bother me when things like that happen because it appears that I am being sloppy. In reality, quite the opposite is true, as I comb over those instructions many times before finally sending them out for sale. I think in some cases that it is possible to read things over too much, as there comes a point where we just are incapable of looking at things objectively. In any case, I just need to be more careful. I was happy that I was notified and all is now fixed.
> 
> So for now, I will get on with my day and get to my painting. I will try to enjoy this momentary peace that I am experiencing and use the time to take a breath, relax and plan my next moves. I do have a deadline coming up with the magazine, and I want to be fresh to begin working on that tomorrow. Besides, I am still organizing my thoughts on it and will be doing that throughout the day while I paint.
> 
> I haven't forgotten about the scroll saw class either, for those of you who are following. There are still a couple more lessons that I want to share with you. I hope to work on them this upcoming week and have something soon. It has been somewhat quiet there so I think that everyone is still digesting the previous lessons. There is a lot of information and I realize that it can be overwhelming in large doses. But I promise that the next lesson will follow shortly.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day today. I will enjoy my quiet and take advantage of the calm while I am able. I am certain it won't last long.
> 
> May you find the time to relax or find some shop time to be creative.
> 
> Have a happy Sunday!


Sheila,

Sounds like you are having a nice restful Sunday painting and thinking about whatever at the same time… Very GOOD!

Here is an idea for you… You are obviously a very proficient painter… Many of us are probably NOT as proficient and are trying to learn how to paint simple things… many times requiring shadow blending, outlining, etc.

Sometime, as you are painting, only if you felt like it, you could take a little video of your painting techniques as you paint your projects. How does that sound? I, for one, would appreciate it very much.

Have a wonderful day… week…

Thank you very much.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Starting Off Another Week*

Today is going to be a short post. I am just getting started on my next projects and I don't really have much to say about them right now.

I spent most of yesterday painting my little Halloween bunnies. I am getting close to finishing them and I may be able to do so by tonight. They are more detailed than I initially anticipated (like most things) and are taking a bit longer than I thought they would. But that is fine. They are fun and relaxing and coming out nice I think.

I had some requests to show some videos on painting. I would like to do this and plan to follow through with it in the future. I think that painting, like anything, is quite easy when broken down into steps. Painting has taught me to look at things in layers. I find that this applies not only to painted things, but also other things too. I tend to think of the steps it takes to get from point A to point B.

It also develops patience. If you look at how things were made one step at a time, you have a much better understanding of how things work and can apply that to other projects in your life. Lots of people sometimes forget that everything in the world isn't instant. It often takes much more than meets the eye to get a certain look or feel on a project and more times than not it involves several steps.

I know that I should be putting up a new lesson for the scroll sawing class soon and that has also been on my mind. I need to designate a day this week to prepare the lesson and get it posted. For those of you who are following along, I thank you for your patience and promise to get it up by the weekend.

My mind has been in lots of directions at once these days. I don't feel that I am my focused and organized self. It is because I am overwhelmed, or just in a lot of directions? I don't feel the usual anxiousness that I experience when things seem to take over. I feel in good control and actually quite at peace. Perhaps I am just in the process of regrouping and reorganizing things in my mind. That process is sometimes more work than doing the physical things that I am able to show you.

With that said, I will continue on with my Monday. It looks to be another bright day out today and perhaps I will finally have a chance to take a hike in the woods. I have errands to run including a trip to the post office and I may treat myself to a half hour walk. It will probably do me good and help me map things out.

Have a wonderful and productive day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*

Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.

While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.










I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.

I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.

They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.

I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.

I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.

I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.

I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.

So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.

It certainly is a great way to be.

Have a good one!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


OOooo AAHHhhh…

*That is so BEAUTIFUL!*

*Just wonderful!*

Would love to have something like that hanging on a wall…

*Great job!*

Thank you!

*edit:*
Sure glad you found your Debit Card!

*Those are Instant Cash Gone! * (that's why I don't use them).
With a Credit card, you have a fighting chance of getting reimbursed, etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Nice painting!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Thanks you guys!  Since I am drawing today it was the only relevant picture I had to share. I am glad you like it.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila,
You have all the details and color quality in your painting. Beutiful. I believe that you really need to allocate time for your painting skills… you can create a lot of beutiful and meaningful painting… I also like very much nature beauty that moves because it expresses emotion and feelings of the painter. The way I see the bird, I can say-you are calm and brightly thinking of the sides but not the fore… You are so stable by giving distance to both feet and that wings is not required at the moment to balance your stance. Hope, I was right in my interpretation… just my inner thought… thanks for posting.


----------



## DocK16

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila,
Was recently in Halifax for several days on buisness and could have kicked myself when I got back and found out there was a Lee Valley store there and I didn't even know. It was my first trip to beautiful NS and had an extra day to sight-see. Did the Peggy's Cove trip and got my salt water spray and black rum so I'm an official Sou'wester. Got my bright yellow rain hat and all. Always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## sbryan55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila, this is a gorgeous painting. You are obviously an accomplished artist whose talents run in many directions. As a non-artist myself I always enjoy seeing these talents expressed by gifted artisans.

These are one of my favorites as well. I live in a rural residential neighborhood. We have a wet lands located about a half mile from the house and I get to see these guys flying over every day on their way back and forth from their rookery while hunting. And, with numerous bodies of water in the area, it is also a pleasure to see them close up. They certainly are impressive birds,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Well, thank you again for your nice comments. I sometimes worry about posting my paintings here, because of the off topic thingy, but they ARE on painted on masonite and I think that they use traces of wood in making masonite boards, don't they? 

Painting is a part of my life that I would like to work more on. It will truly be a luxury when I can spend the time to do that kind of painting again. However, I am still at the point in my business where I am trying to survive so I can't afford to take the time like I want to do so. I know it will come though, so I am patient. I do see the business growing bit by bit and fortunately it is creative and allows me to do bits of painting besides the woodworking. So I can't complain.

Thank you all for not minding that I post these paintings from time to time and not running me out on a rail. I am proud of many of them and do like to show them sometimes. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Creative Wheels Are Once Again Turning*
> 
> Now that is more like it! What a good day it turned out to be yesterday. It had its rough spots, but I kept forging ahead and all in all it turned out to be pretty good and productive.
> 
> While driving to do my errands, I saw the Blue Heron was visiting the little pond down the road again. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I saw it there a couple of weeks ago. It is truly beautiful and they are one of my favorite birds. I even did a painting of one a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting wildlife. It really is something I need to get back to doing soon. I just need to find the time. Perhaps seeing him was some sort of sign to me to go in that direction. I look at it as a real inspiration.
> 
> I did have a couple of hiccups with my outing. After I went to the post office, I needed to go to the pharmacy to pick up a calendar for my next project (there is a hint for you as to what it is!) When I went to pay, I couldn't seem to find my debit card. I knew I had it for the post office but I wound up paying cash because the amount was smaller than I expected (I was probably in shock!) I wasn't too worried because I live in a very small town and the bank was on the way between the pharmacy and the post office so if it wasn't there, I would just stop in and cancel it right away.
> 
> They did have it at the post office though, so all was well. What was I thinking anyway? I think my mind was on other things or designing or something.
> 
> I really got moving on my new project yesterday. It was as if the fog lifted and I could see my direction very clearly. Even though I spent most of Sunday painting, while I was doing so, I was thinking about the new project that I am working on. That is why I think that sometimes doing something else is more functional than you would think in regards to designing. There are days when I just can't 'design on demand' and in reality, most of my best work comes to me when I am doing something else. My mind wanders and before I know it I am conjuring up something new.
> 
> I suppose that is why I started writing things down in a notebook. Now when I have to do something for a deadline, I have a whole list of ideas to pick from. Writing them down also helps free my mind for other things, as once they are written I will no longer worry about forgetting them. I am big on lists and I have several note pads around here to remind me of the various tasks that I have to do. I don't think I would be half as organized without them.
> 
> I truly like this feeling of excitement that I have over making something new. It is as if the floodgates have opened up and the ideas are pouring out. I made an order to Lee Valley over the weekend to get some magnets that I will be using on this project. I am trying these Rare Earth Magnets for the first time. I heard that they are incredibly strong and small and I want to see how they will work with what I am doing. I will promise to give a review of them when I receive them. The package is tracked and should arrive by tomorrow, so things will be moving right along.
> 
> I am going to be drawing today for the most part. I have everything set up in my mind and getting it drawn will be easy. It is another beautiful day out and sunny and calm and finally the humidity has dropped to a decent level. That makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> So all is good here and things are moving right along. It feels great to be on top of things and have so many good things going at once. Surprisingly, I feel relaxed and not anxious about things at all. I am just enjoying each day and having fun with what I do.
> 
> It certainly is a great way to be.
> 
> Have a good one!


Paintings can also have wooden frames… and the Brush handles can be wood handles… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Backup Plans are Good*

I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!

It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.

But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.

I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.

This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.

I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.

And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!

I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.

My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.

So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.

With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.

Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


Interesting post Shelia. I felt lost and wondered what do I do without LJ ;-)) Well, maybe not quite that bad, but I certainly missed browsing through projects while eating breakfast.

I discovered the WWW about the same time. My grandson, 3 at the time, asked if he could play games on grandma's computer. I told him i did not know how to turn it on or find his games. He said, "I do grandpa." I will never forget those words. He started the computer, loaded the disk and started playing games. I decided if a 3 year old could do it, I had better figure it out ;-))

I already had friends scattered around the US and Canada, but the www expands them to overseas and keeping in touch is a lot easier than before.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


Yes I noticed LJ's wasn't there. I just got on with my boxes. Martin and the crew are pretty good with the upkeep of the site. As I suspected it was back before bedtime.

Its good to communicate but meeting people is also an essential thing. I feel sorry for those who rely solely on the net, especially when there are problems with it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


Topamax - one of the biggest compliments I had recently was when my son asked me to help design his logo for his new company. He is a computer wizard, but I have more experience in computer graphics than him. I was happy to help him and it made me feel 'smart'.  He tweaked the logo I gave him to his liking, but was very appreciative for the help. It is a funny feeling to be so proud of such a thing.

And Martyn - I suppose I was happy that I didn't panic and as you did - I went along with my work. While I depend a lot on the internet for many aspects of my life, there is still plenty to keep me busy and out of trouble when it is not up and running. Again it has to do with balance. All (well, most!) things are good in moderation. I think that balance and moderation are two very important keys to healthy and happy life.

Have a wonderfully creative day! 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


We become so set in our daily routines that a disruption can be quite troubling. I've become so used to checking my email first thing in the morning that when I'm at a hotel with lousy internet access, like this week, I feel cut off from the world. I didn't realize LJ's was down yesterday as I couldn't get service here most of the morning. I'm at a conference being held at a casino/resort five miles past the middle of nowhere. I think 2500 people must be sharing one DSL line.

I had to walk around the parking lot until i got cell phone coverage, then I could check my email on my phone. I believe they call that an addiction!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


Like Dan I have not noticed the disruption because Manila was in total power lost last night due to the typhoon. The typhoon was not as strong as hurricane Irene but it had brought a lot of rain that flooded most of the roads. A total of 100 plus trees just in Metro-Manila were toppled down. Here in my place two tree trunks are just lying beside the road waiting for someone to get it… I don't have a place for it. The amazing part… the coast of Manila bay were the famous sunset lies, waves surges to the shore and flooded the area chest deep… destroyed 700 meters of sea wall made of concrete.

Sheila, health is wealth! I like your moves in balancing the physical part.. Some of my officemate are into boxing exercise these days at the gym. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


i find LJ's a real blessing too

so many good friends and sharing here

it is a catch 22 for me
it opens so many doors in life
but takes time away from the shop too

i'm learning to step back some
to do both

and for equilibrium
i do *prono yoga*

lay down
clear the mind
breath deep

when you wake
you are refreshed
(if there is still time get back to work)

if not
then find something to watch
(my thumb is getting good exercise
with the remote skipping commercials)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


noticed yesterday and down again today this evening :-(
had to check if my nervepills was around …. just in case ….. it didn´t came back today …. LOL
I very well remember how it was with a dial up line to the net back then 
time to boil water and make coffee before a site was downloaded … now adays its a bless to click
on new sites even when its a vidioclip it takes no time 

and for the gym … skip the payment and build a footdriven scrollsaw and lathe that shuold 
you both a good execise while you still work….. LOL
and if that isn´t enoff then a bycicle with a powergenerator on to give electricity to the computer time … 
12 minuts will give a ½ hour Pc time on the net …. ))

David I like your prono yoga thecnic …. 

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


I understand that it has been intermittent here again today. I had a couple of people email me to tell me. I was quite busy today. I had to run to Yarmouth for a couple of things and went to scout out the gym.

I don't know if it will work out or not, but I did have a good time there today. I was taken through all the machines and stuff like that and got to try them out. I didn't do much but give things a try, but I think I will like it if I can stay motivated enough to go. When my Dani was small, I went five times a week in the mornings. Right now I plan on three visits a week, and I hope to be home by 9am. We'll see if I can stick with it or not. I didn't make a big financial commitment so if it works out, great. At least I tried.

If not, Dennis may be on to something . . .










Hummmm . . . .

Have a great night! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Backup Plans are Good*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. The Lumberjocks site here was down for most of the day and my blood pressure didn't even rise (much) at all!
> 
> It was one of those days where I came here in the morning to write and I couldn't get on the site. I remember when it happened several months ago and I felt like I was missing a limb. I was pacing around like a caged animal and checking every three seconds to see if it was back. Not too comfortable.
> 
> But yesterday, I had everything under control. It is good to have a backup plan. Backup plans seem to take most of the stress out of things like this.
> 
> I simply wrote my blog in MS Word and posted it on my site. I then shared it with my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) and I was good to go. For those of you who do Facebook, I have a page there that I have been pretty good about updating with new stuff and pictures and that. You can 'Like' it and then it will be included in your news feed. Lately, I have linked the blog to it too and I have had a good response from it there. I have lots of friends in my groups that are artists and they are interested in the painting part of the business too. It keeps me in touch with everyone.
> 
> This networking thing is really getting going it seems. I know that it has been in place for a while, but it seems that sharing information just gets easier and easier every day. I know there are those of you who balk at technology and that is OK. But I am (and have always been) kind of a technology junkie and love to see the new things that are possible.
> 
> I got my first PC in 1996 and I remember how I thought it would be a great luxury to have a computer to keep my recipes on. What a great way that would be to organize them! Then, when I found out about the world wide web, and how you could talk real time in a chatroom with people all over the country, I was thrilled. Some of my earliest computer 'addictions' were when on every Tuesday and Thursday nights a group of us would meet in the 'Wooders Chatroom' for a couple of hours. We had a ball and developed great friendships and I am still friends with many of our regulars today. (Leldon - my dear friend and proof-reader is one of them) Throughout the years, many of us have met several times and true friendships were formed.
> 
> And now look at us. We are friends even though we live all over the world. We speak every day if we want and visit as if we are physical neighbors. There are so many ways to communicate. It is a great thing!
> 
> I spent most of the day drawing when I wasn't running errands. The new project is falling together nicely. I am on the picky part of working on the lettering for it and that takes me several hours to do. I hopefully will get it done today, but I still have some appointments to deal with.
> 
> My partner and I are considering attending the nearby gym and checking out the machines there. We are both realizing that with our sedentary lifestyle of our work, we need to do something more than even the walks to keep in good shape. We are going to give it a go on a 'trial' basis and see how it works. I want to go first thing in the morning, being the morning person that I am. The place opens at 7am and I would like to get it over and done with so I can move on with my day. I think that is the only way I will be successful in doing something like this.
> 
> So if the blog posts are a bit shorter three days a week, you will all understand why. It will be for a good reason and I am sure I will catch up the following day or in the comment section if anything is missed.
> 
> With that said, I will be off. I don't know how well I will stick with it, but I figure it is worth the try. I am sure this will be something that will ultimately improve my lifestyle and make me healthier. I am fortunate that I have no health problems now, as I really try to eat right and take care of myself, but the older I get, the more I see a need to not sit so much and with my work being what it is, it is difficult to avoid sometimes. This will be a good change for me.
> 
> Have a good day today. It is Wednesday already and we are almost finished with September. Boy, that went fast! Before you know it, it will be snowing!


thats even better ….. two in one 

dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Surprises*

I am not really big on surprises. Not that I am a party pooper or anything like that. I just like things in order and organized and surprises usually blow even the best laid plans out of the water.

Little things I don't mind. But for the most part I like to see what is coming and be able to plan for it. Maybe it is because I am so careful at how I allot my time. There is always so much to do and it is sometimes quite a challenge to accomplish everything. Throwing even a small curve my way can be enough to put me out of sync some day.

I do realize though that life is full of surprises and many of them are pleasant and fun. So over the years, I have trained myself to look at them without annoyance and even accept them as a part of life. I think that is one of the reasons why it is important to remain flexible and to allow extra time so that when these little things come up, there is time to enjoy them and deal with them without the added burden of feeling that you are going to be behind in the things you need to do.

It never hurts to put little buffer zones into your schedule. Especially when you have your own business. More often than not you find ways to fill that extra time and at least for myself, I find that if I plan the schedule of things too tightly, my stress factor rises and it can really put me on edge. I realize that some times there is no avoiding deadlines that barely offer enough time to be completed, but I have long ago learned that if I have a hand in any of it, it is better to be conservative in my time estimates and allow for things to come up rather then to be overly optimistic and cut things too closely. For someone like me who is a perpetual optimist, it goes against my grain to think this way. But time and time again I am reminded that allowing more time for a task than initially anticipated is the smart thing for me to do.

After all, it isn't as if I can't find something to do with the extra time if I do complete things ahead of schedule. There is always something fun and interesting for me waiting in the wings.

I had a surprise yesterday. I am not going to say it was a bad surprise, but it is a surprise nonetheless.

After doing my errands and coming home to settle into doing some drawing, my partner was sitting next to me and working on his computer on some changes for the site. He got my attention and said to me "You think that people were upset about Facebook changes? Log into the site and take a look."

I saw from his screen that he was on the site page and logged in from my screen. As I was doing so, I was wondering what my site had to do with Facebook. I have some links to it from my pages, but other than that, I was wondering what the connection could possibly be and how the Facebook changes could even affect my site. I just wasn't getting it.

When I finished logging in, the light bulb went on. I thought I did something wrong because the entire interface for building my web site was different. Really different. Apparently they updated everything in the site-building software without any notification whatsoever.

Well, Geeze!

After the initial shock wore off, I started navigating around to see if I could recognize where things go. It seemed to all be there, but everything was in a different place with different icons and formats and organizations. It was all new to me.

I was afraid to click too many things for fear of goofing something up. There were some new features that I didn't recognize, too and I tried to use the help files on them and either they haven't been built yet, or I had to dig deeper into the help files to get a better explanation. But where? I realized that there was a bit of a learning curve ahead of me (again!) One that I had not anticipated dealing with right now.

I am all for upgrading and improving software. Wasn't I the one who wrote only a few days ago defending Facebook's recent and future upgrades? We have to change things in order to improve, and in all likelihood, this will be a nice improvement for me in building my site. It is just a matter of finding the time to relearn something that was until now familiar to me. I have no choice.

I feel that although the changes could very well be improvements, there could have been better ways to introduce them. Some notice would be nice. A short video pointing out the new navigation system would have been nice too. There are several different ways that we could have been eased into the new way of doing things that would have (in my opinion) been much more acceptable.

But accept it I must, just the way it is. My first step will be seeing if I can figure out how I am going to post this blog up there this morning. I suppose that I just have to take things one step at a time.

I am all for change and don't even mind surprises. But I definitely think that they are much easier to handle in small doses. Unfortunately that isn't the way things always are. So I need to learn to take things as they come and shift my schedule in order to accommodate these unexpected issues.

Who knows? It may be the best software ever. I may like it even better (after I get over the shock!) I just need to believe that. 










Have a great day!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Surprises*
> 
> I am not really big on surprises. Not that I am a party pooper or anything like that. I just like things in order and organized and surprises usually blow even the best laid plans out of the water.
> 
> Little things I don't mind. But for the most part I like to see what is coming and be able to plan for it. Maybe it is because I am so careful at how I allot my time. There is always so much to do and it is sometimes quite a challenge to accomplish everything. Throwing even a small curve my way can be enough to put me out of sync some day.
> 
> I do realize though that life is full of surprises and many of them are pleasant and fun. So over the years, I have trained myself to look at them without annoyance and even accept them as a part of life. I think that is one of the reasons why it is important to remain flexible and to allow extra time so that when these little things come up, there is time to enjoy them and deal with them without the added burden of feeling that you are going to be behind in the things you need to do.
> 
> It never hurts to put little buffer zones into your schedule. Especially when you have your own business. More often than not you find ways to fill that extra time and at least for myself, I find that if I plan the schedule of things too tightly, my stress factor rises and it can really put me on edge. I realize that some times there is no avoiding deadlines that barely offer enough time to be completed, but I have long ago learned that if I have a hand in any of it, it is better to be conservative in my time estimates and allow for things to come up rather then to be overly optimistic and cut things too closely. For someone like me who is a perpetual optimist, it goes against my grain to think this way. But time and time again I am reminded that allowing more time for a task than initially anticipated is the smart thing for me to do.
> 
> After all, it isn't as if I can't find something to do with the extra time if I do complete things ahead of schedule. There is always something fun and interesting for me waiting in the wings.
> 
> I had a surprise yesterday. I am not going to say it was a bad surprise, but it is a surprise nonetheless.
> 
> After doing my errands and coming home to settle into doing some drawing, my partner was sitting next to me and working on his computer on some changes for the site. He got my attention and said to me "You think that people were upset about Facebook changes? Log into the site and take a look."
> 
> I saw from his screen that he was on the site page and logged in from my screen. As I was doing so, I was wondering what my site had to do with Facebook. I have some links to it from my pages, but other than that, I was wondering what the connection could possibly be and how the Facebook changes could even affect my site. I just wasn't getting it.
> 
> When I finished logging in, the light bulb went on. I thought I did something wrong because the entire interface for building my web site was different. Really different. Apparently they updated everything in the site-building software without any notification whatsoever.
> 
> Well, Geeze!
> 
> After the initial shock wore off, I started navigating around to see if I could recognize where things go. It seemed to all be there, but everything was in a different place with different icons and formats and organizations. It was all new to me.
> 
> I was afraid to click too many things for fear of goofing something up. There were some new features that I didn't recognize, too and I tried to use the help files on them and either they haven't been built yet, or I had to dig deeper into the help files to get a better explanation. But where? I realized that there was a bit of a learning curve ahead of me (again!) One that I had not anticipated dealing with right now.
> 
> I am all for upgrading and improving software. Wasn't I the one who wrote only a few days ago defending Facebook's recent and future upgrades? We have to change things in order to improve, and in all likelihood, this will be a nice improvement for me in building my site. It is just a matter of finding the time to relearn something that was until now familiar to me. I have no choice.
> 
> I feel that although the changes could very well be improvements, there could have been better ways to introduce them. Some notice would be nice. A short video pointing out the new navigation system would have been nice too. There are several different ways that we could have been eased into the new way of doing things that would have (in my opinion) been much more acceptable.
> 
> But accept it I must, just the way it is. My first step will be seeing if I can figure out how I am going to post this blog up there this morning. I suppose that I just have to take things one step at a time.
> 
> I am all for change and don't even mind surprises. But I definitely think that they are much easier to handle in small doses. Unfortunately that isn't the way things always are. So I need to learn to take things as they come and shift my schedule in order to accommodate these unexpected issues.
> 
> Who knows? It may be the best software ever. I may like it even better (after I get over the shock!) I just need to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


i know what you mean sheila

i have been on FB for a couple of years now
(my neice and nephew asked me to join
so we could stay in touch)

in that time it seem every time
i log on something different is going on

i have never figured it out
so don't go there much
even when i get a notice
that someone wrote on my 'wall'

after all the hoorah
(if i'm lucky)
someone said
'hello'
(i may or may not know them)

since i can't ever figure any of it out
i just stay away


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Surprises*
> 
> I am not really big on surprises. Not that I am a party pooper or anything like that. I just like things in order and organized and surprises usually blow even the best laid plans out of the water.
> 
> Little things I don't mind. But for the most part I like to see what is coming and be able to plan for it. Maybe it is because I am so careful at how I allot my time. There is always so much to do and it is sometimes quite a challenge to accomplish everything. Throwing even a small curve my way can be enough to put me out of sync some day.
> 
> I do realize though that life is full of surprises and many of them are pleasant and fun. So over the years, I have trained myself to look at them without annoyance and even accept them as a part of life. I think that is one of the reasons why it is important to remain flexible and to allow extra time so that when these little things come up, there is time to enjoy them and deal with them without the added burden of feeling that you are going to be behind in the things you need to do.
> 
> It never hurts to put little buffer zones into your schedule. Especially when you have your own business. More often than not you find ways to fill that extra time and at least for myself, I find that if I plan the schedule of things too tightly, my stress factor rises and it can really put me on edge. I realize that some times there is no avoiding deadlines that barely offer enough time to be completed, but I have long ago learned that if I have a hand in any of it, it is better to be conservative in my time estimates and allow for things to come up rather then to be overly optimistic and cut things too closely. For someone like me who is a perpetual optimist, it goes against my grain to think this way. But time and time again I am reminded that allowing more time for a task than initially anticipated is the smart thing for me to do.
> 
> After all, it isn't as if I can't find something to do with the extra time if I do complete things ahead of schedule. There is always something fun and interesting for me waiting in the wings.
> 
> I had a surprise yesterday. I am not going to say it was a bad surprise, but it is a surprise nonetheless.
> 
> After doing my errands and coming home to settle into doing some drawing, my partner was sitting next to me and working on his computer on some changes for the site. He got my attention and said to me "You think that people were upset about Facebook changes? Log into the site and take a look."
> 
> I saw from his screen that he was on the site page and logged in from my screen. As I was doing so, I was wondering what my site had to do with Facebook. I have some links to it from my pages, but other than that, I was wondering what the connection could possibly be and how the Facebook changes could even affect my site. I just wasn't getting it.
> 
> When I finished logging in, the light bulb went on. I thought I did something wrong because the entire interface for building my web site was different. Really different. Apparently they updated everything in the site-building software without any notification whatsoever.
> 
> Well, Geeze!
> 
> After the initial shock wore off, I started navigating around to see if I could recognize where things go. It seemed to all be there, but everything was in a different place with different icons and formats and organizations. It was all new to me.
> 
> I was afraid to click too many things for fear of goofing something up. There were some new features that I didn't recognize, too and I tried to use the help files on them and either they haven't been built yet, or I had to dig deeper into the help files to get a better explanation. But where? I realized that there was a bit of a learning curve ahead of me (again!) One that I had not anticipated dealing with right now.
> 
> I am all for upgrading and improving software. Wasn't I the one who wrote only a few days ago defending Facebook's recent and future upgrades? We have to change things in order to improve, and in all likelihood, this will be a nice improvement for me in building my site. It is just a matter of finding the time to relearn something that was until now familiar to me. I have no choice.
> 
> I feel that although the changes could very well be improvements, there could have been better ways to introduce them. Some notice would be nice. A short video pointing out the new navigation system would have been nice too. There are several different ways that we could have been eased into the new way of doing things that would have (in my opinion) been much more acceptable.
> 
> But accept it I must, just the way it is. My first step will be seeing if I can figure out how I am going to post this blog up there this morning. I suppose that I just have to take things one step at a time.
> 
> I am all for change and don't even mind surprises. But I definitely think that they are much easier to handle in small doses. Unfortunately that isn't the way things always are. So I need to learn to take things as they come and shift my schedule in order to accommodate these unexpected issues.
> 
> Who knows? It may be the best software ever. I may like it even better (after I get over the shock!) I just need to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


It does make it difficult to keep up. Technology advances so quickly that just when we learn something, there are 100 other new things and changes to learn ahead of us. But where do we draw the line? When do we say to ourselves that we aren't going to learn the new things? I am afraid we can't or we get left in the dust.

I suppose the only answer is to suck it up and forge ahead. I am sure this has been happening since the beginning of time. I just do the best I can and try not to feel too stupid. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Surprises*
> 
> I am not really big on surprises. Not that I am a party pooper or anything like that. I just like things in order and organized and surprises usually blow even the best laid plans out of the water.
> 
> Little things I don't mind. But for the most part I like to see what is coming and be able to plan for it. Maybe it is because I am so careful at how I allot my time. There is always so much to do and it is sometimes quite a challenge to accomplish everything. Throwing even a small curve my way can be enough to put me out of sync some day.
> 
> I do realize though that life is full of surprises and many of them are pleasant and fun. So over the years, I have trained myself to look at them without annoyance and even accept them as a part of life. I think that is one of the reasons why it is important to remain flexible and to allow extra time so that when these little things come up, there is time to enjoy them and deal with them without the added burden of feeling that you are going to be behind in the things you need to do.
> 
> It never hurts to put little buffer zones into your schedule. Especially when you have your own business. More often than not you find ways to fill that extra time and at least for myself, I find that if I plan the schedule of things too tightly, my stress factor rises and it can really put me on edge. I realize that some times there is no avoiding deadlines that barely offer enough time to be completed, but I have long ago learned that if I have a hand in any of it, it is better to be conservative in my time estimates and allow for things to come up rather then to be overly optimistic and cut things too closely. For someone like me who is a perpetual optimist, it goes against my grain to think this way. But time and time again I am reminded that allowing more time for a task than initially anticipated is the smart thing for me to do.
> 
> After all, it isn't as if I can't find something to do with the extra time if I do complete things ahead of schedule. There is always something fun and interesting for me waiting in the wings.
> 
> I had a surprise yesterday. I am not going to say it was a bad surprise, but it is a surprise nonetheless.
> 
> After doing my errands and coming home to settle into doing some drawing, my partner was sitting next to me and working on his computer on some changes for the site. He got my attention and said to me "You think that people were upset about Facebook changes? Log into the site and take a look."
> 
> I saw from his screen that he was on the site page and logged in from my screen. As I was doing so, I was wondering what my site had to do with Facebook. I have some links to it from my pages, but other than that, I was wondering what the connection could possibly be and how the Facebook changes could even affect my site. I just wasn't getting it.
> 
> When I finished logging in, the light bulb went on. I thought I did something wrong because the entire interface for building my web site was different. Really different. Apparently they updated everything in the site-building software without any notification whatsoever.
> 
> Well, Geeze!
> 
> After the initial shock wore off, I started navigating around to see if I could recognize where things go. It seemed to all be there, but everything was in a different place with different icons and formats and organizations. It was all new to me.
> 
> I was afraid to click too many things for fear of goofing something up. There were some new features that I didn't recognize, too and I tried to use the help files on them and either they haven't been built yet, or I had to dig deeper into the help files to get a better explanation. But where? I realized that there was a bit of a learning curve ahead of me (again!) One that I had not anticipated dealing with right now.
> 
> I am all for upgrading and improving software. Wasn't I the one who wrote only a few days ago defending Facebook's recent and future upgrades? We have to change things in order to improve, and in all likelihood, this will be a nice improvement for me in building my site. It is just a matter of finding the time to relearn something that was until now familiar to me. I have no choice.
> 
> I feel that although the changes could very well be improvements, there could have been better ways to introduce them. Some notice would be nice. A short video pointing out the new navigation system would have been nice too. There are several different ways that we could have been eased into the new way of doing things that would have (in my opinion) been much more acceptable.
> 
> But accept it I must, just the way it is. My first step will be seeing if I can figure out how I am going to post this blog up there this morning. I suppose that I just have to take things one step at a time.
> 
> I am all for change and don't even mind surprises. But I definitely think that they are much easier to handle in small doses. Unfortunately that isn't the way things always are. So I need to learn to take things as they come and shift my schedule in order to accommodate these unexpected issues.
> 
> Who knows? It may be the best software ever. I may like it even better (after I get over the shock!) I just need to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


but in the very old days when we still walked around or if it goes high on a horse 
the new things didn´t arive with lightspeed and they toke decades to be accepted 
some even centuries before they were fully accepted in the comon foks head 
just look at how long it did take before they understood the earth is round and not flat
and even breaking news came in small dozes

now I better go out and grab a stick from the fire in the cold end as David smartly surgessted 
and bring some modern light back to the foks in the cave …. they will be sopriced that
they allso can cook the meat over it ….......maybee I shuold wait and tell that next week … hmmm

have a great day
yourself

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Things That Go Bump in the Night*

Yesterday - as most days - were filled with fun and adventure. I would say too, but my definition and your definition of the word 'excitement' are probably a bit different and what I would consider exciting, probably would even register on your radar.

Yes, I live a life that is a bit unusual it seems.

I spent the better part of the morning picking around the new software on the site Once again my theory that change, no matter how uncomfortable it may seem at the time, is not always a bad thing. It only took me a few minutes longer than usual to post the blog up there on the site. I had to do a lot of trial and error and a lot of extra clicking to see what is what and what happens when I do this or that.

But after a while of this exploration, it all began to make sense to me. It wasn't really that bad after all. Later on, when Keith was doing some updating of the site, he said the same thing. The improvements made to the software really did help improve working on the site. How cool is that?

Just goes to show that we need to keep an open mind on things like that. After all, I wouldn't think that they would go to all the trouble of changing things to make it harder to navigate and get to work. Not even on this planet.

We spent the day working on our new fall catalog of our patterns. Well, Keith mostly did the work on that while I did some drawing on the new project I am working on. I did help with some things though, like adjusting prices and of course, giving my opinion (I am good at that!) Instead of re-designing the entire thing, we decided to add a couple of pages of 'new' items in the front of it. It is getting quite large and we are very proud of it. Considering that we are a two man show, it is full of a variety of different types of projects that covers many different scroll saw and woodworking techniques. Now the painting section is growing too. Seeing them all together in their glory makes us both proud. We are up to 20 pages now and it is a nice validation of how hard we work.

We are going to be updating the site again over the weekend. Even though the catalog is up there now, we have a few new patterns to announce and I want to give a new sale code for mailing list customers only. I like rewarding my loyal customers with an extra percentage off and I figured out how to add a coupon code on the site which will do so. Promotions like that are fun and I enjoy giving people who enjoy our stuff a little bit extra for their support.

Later in the day I talked to my daughter Dani. She had started college a couple of weeks ago and I was very happy to hear that she is enjoying it and putting so much effort into it. She told me that she is getting all 'a's' and 'b's' in her classes, and I am very proud of her. Dani just turned 21 at the beginning of the month and it seems that she is finally settling down and figuring out where she wants to be in her life. It does my heart good to see how well she is doing and I am extremely proud of her. I like that she checks in with me so often and it helps buffer the fact that she lives so far away. It is good to see her happy and on a good path. It helps alleviate the worry.

In the evening, I was able to finish up my little army of 24 'Boo Bunny' ornaments. They are not my original design, but were created by Peggy Harris, a wonderful designer and teacher. I think they came out darling and I plan to attach magnets to the back of them for those that I am giving out. There are six different poses and I made four complete sets of all six:



















(By the way - they are cut from Baltic birch and painted with acrylic paints)

I haven't decided whether to put my set on the tree, or display it on the refrigerator as a set. My little tree is quite full now, as I hung the five bats on it, as well as the ornaments that I had brought back with me from Chicago. I know I need to post a picture of the tree in all its glory, and I promise to do so soon.

Now I am warmed up with painting and my next project is going to be one designed by me. Sometimes it is fun to paint others' designs just to get me going, but I have some ideas of my own that I want to work on.

Finally, for today I plan on working on getting the next scroll saw class up. I want to thank all of you who were so patiently waiting for it and I will hopefully get it posted by tonight. There have just been other things that I needed to get done and I plan to focus most of the day today on the next lesson. It will be good to have it there for the weekend.

So that is it for today. It looks to be a full day and I can't wait to see what it will bring. It is still too warm here for me and I as up early this morning because it felt so muggy out but hopefully those days are coming to an end. I can only hope.

Have a wonderful Friday. Be creative and have fun. (Or better yet- have fun being creative!)


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Things That Go Bump in the Night*
> 
> Yesterday - as most days - were filled with fun and adventure. I would say too, but my definition and your definition of the word 'excitement' are probably a bit different and what I would consider exciting, probably would even register on your radar.
> 
> Yes, I live a life that is a bit unusual it seems.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning picking around the new software on the site Once again my theory that change, no matter how uncomfortable it may seem at the time, is not always a bad thing. It only took me a few minutes longer than usual to post the blog up there on the site. I had to do a lot of trial and error and a lot of extra clicking to see what is what and what happens when I do this or that.
> 
> But after a while of this exploration, it all began to make sense to me. It wasn't really that bad after all. Later on, when Keith was doing some updating of the site, he said the same thing. The improvements made to the software really did help improve working on the site. How cool is that?
> 
> Just goes to show that we need to keep an open mind on things like that. After all, I wouldn't think that they would go to all the trouble of changing things to make it harder to navigate and get to work. Not even on this planet.
> 
> We spent the day working on our new fall catalog of our patterns. Well, Keith mostly did the work on that while I did some drawing on the new project I am working on. I did help with some things though, like adjusting prices and of course, giving my opinion (I am good at that!) Instead of re-designing the entire thing, we decided to add a couple of pages of 'new' items in the front of it. It is getting quite large and we are very proud of it. Considering that we are a two man show, it is full of a variety of different types of projects that covers many different scroll saw and woodworking techniques. Now the painting section is growing too. Seeing them all together in their glory makes us both proud. We are up to 20 pages now and it is a nice validation of how hard we work.
> 
> We are going to be updating the site again over the weekend. Even though the catalog is up there now, we have a few new patterns to announce and I want to give a new sale code for mailing list customers only. I like rewarding my loyal customers with an extra percentage off and I figured out how to add a coupon code on the site which will do so. Promotions like that are fun and I enjoy giving people who enjoy our stuff a little bit extra for their support.
> 
> Later in the day I talked to my daughter Dani. She had started college a couple of weeks ago and I was very happy to hear that she is enjoying it and putting so much effort into it. She told me that she is getting all 'a's' and 'b's' in her classes, and I am very proud of her. Dani just turned 21 at the beginning of the month and it seems that she is finally settling down and figuring out where she wants to be in her life. It does my heart good to see how well she is doing and I am extremely proud of her. I like that she checks in with me so often and it helps buffer the fact that she lives so far away. It is good to see her happy and on a good path. It helps alleviate the worry.
> 
> In the evening, I was able to finish up my little army of 24 'Boo Bunny' ornaments. They are not my original design, but were created by Peggy Harris, a wonderful designer and teacher. I think they came out darling and I plan to attach magnets to the back of them for those that I am giving out. There are six different poses and I made four complete sets of all six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way - they are cut from Baltic birch and painted with acrylic paints)
> 
> I haven't decided whether to put my set on the tree, or display it on the refrigerator as a set. My little tree is quite full now, as I hung the five bats on it, as well as the ornaments that I had brought back with me from Chicago. I know I need to post a picture of the tree in all its glory, and I promise to do so soon.
> 
> Now I am warmed up with painting and my next project is going to be one designed by me. Sometimes it is fun to paint others' designs just to get me going, but I have some ideas of my own that I want to work on.
> 
> Finally, for today I plan on working on getting the next scroll saw class up. I want to thank all of you who were so patiently waiting for it and I will hopefully get it posted by tonight. There have just been other things that I needed to get done and I plan to focus most of the day today on the next lesson. It will be good to have it there for the weekend.
> 
> So that is it for today. It looks to be a full day and I can't wait to see what it will bring. It is still too warm here for me and I as up early this morning because it felt so muggy out but hopefully those days are coming to an end. I can only hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. Be creative and have fun. (Or better yet- have fun being creative!)


*Trick or Treat!*

Beautiful!

Thank you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Things That Go Bump in the Night*
> 
> Yesterday - as most days - were filled with fun and adventure. I would say too, but my definition and your definition of the word 'excitement' are probably a bit different and what I would consider exciting, probably would even register on your radar.
> 
> Yes, I live a life that is a bit unusual it seems.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning picking around the new software on the site Once again my theory that change, no matter how uncomfortable it may seem at the time, is not always a bad thing. It only took me a few minutes longer than usual to post the blog up there on the site. I had to do a lot of trial and error and a lot of extra clicking to see what is what and what happens when I do this or that.
> 
> But after a while of this exploration, it all began to make sense to me. It wasn't really that bad after all. Later on, when Keith was doing some updating of the site, he said the same thing. The improvements made to the software really did help improve working on the site. How cool is that?
> 
> Just goes to show that we need to keep an open mind on things like that. After all, I wouldn't think that they would go to all the trouble of changing things to make it harder to navigate and get to work. Not even on this planet.
> 
> We spent the day working on our new fall catalog of our patterns. Well, Keith mostly did the work on that while I did some drawing on the new project I am working on. I did help with some things though, like adjusting prices and of course, giving my opinion (I am good at that!) Instead of re-designing the entire thing, we decided to add a couple of pages of 'new' items in the front of it. It is getting quite large and we are very proud of it. Considering that we are a two man show, it is full of a variety of different types of projects that covers many different scroll saw and woodworking techniques. Now the painting section is growing too. Seeing them all together in their glory makes us both proud. We are up to 20 pages now and it is a nice validation of how hard we work.
> 
> We are going to be updating the site again over the weekend. Even though the catalog is up there now, we have a few new patterns to announce and I want to give a new sale code for mailing list customers only. I like rewarding my loyal customers with an extra percentage off and I figured out how to add a coupon code on the site which will do so. Promotions like that are fun and I enjoy giving people who enjoy our stuff a little bit extra for their support.
> 
> Later in the day I talked to my daughter Dani. She had started college a couple of weeks ago and I was very happy to hear that she is enjoying it and putting so much effort into it. She told me that she is getting all 'a's' and 'b's' in her classes, and I am very proud of her. Dani just turned 21 at the beginning of the month and it seems that she is finally settling down and figuring out where she wants to be in her life. It does my heart good to see how well she is doing and I am extremely proud of her. I like that she checks in with me so often and it helps buffer the fact that she lives so far away. It is good to see her happy and on a good path. It helps alleviate the worry.
> 
> In the evening, I was able to finish up my little army of 24 'Boo Bunny' ornaments. They are not my original design, but were created by Peggy Harris, a wonderful designer and teacher. I think they came out darling and I plan to attach magnets to the back of them for those that I am giving out. There are six different poses and I made four complete sets of all six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way - they are cut from Baltic birch and painted with acrylic paints)
> 
> I haven't decided whether to put my set on the tree, or display it on the refrigerator as a set. My little tree is quite full now, as I hung the five bats on it, as well as the ornaments that I had brought back with me from Chicago. I know I need to post a picture of the tree in all its glory, and I promise to do so soon.
> 
> Now I am warmed up with painting and my next project is going to be one designed by me. Sometimes it is fun to paint others' designs just to get me going, but I have some ideas of my own that I want to work on.
> 
> Finally, for today I plan on working on getting the next scroll saw class up. I want to thank all of you who were so patiently waiting for it and I will hopefully get it posted by tonight. There have just been other things that I needed to get done and I plan to focus most of the day today on the next lesson. It will be good to have it there for the weekend.
> 
> So that is it for today. It looks to be a full day and I can't wait to see what it will bring. It is still too warm here for me and I as up early this morning because it felt so muggy out but hopefully those days are coming to an end. I can only hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. Be creative and have fun. (Or better yet- have fun being creative!)


nice set Sheila 
and display´d on the fridge is a good thing 
thank´s for sharing them 
good to hear your new software is easy to play around with for you

have a great day yourself

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Things That Go Bump in the Night*
> 
> Yesterday - as most days - were filled with fun and adventure. I would say too, but my definition and your definition of the word 'excitement' are probably a bit different and what I would consider exciting, probably would even register on your radar.
> 
> Yes, I live a life that is a bit unusual it seems.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning picking around the new software on the site Once again my theory that change, no matter how uncomfortable it may seem at the time, is not always a bad thing. It only took me a few minutes longer than usual to post the blog up there on the site. I had to do a lot of trial and error and a lot of extra clicking to see what is what and what happens when I do this or that.
> 
> But after a while of this exploration, it all began to make sense to me. It wasn't really that bad after all. Later on, when Keith was doing some updating of the site, he said the same thing. The improvements made to the software really did help improve working on the site. How cool is that?
> 
> Just goes to show that we need to keep an open mind on things like that. After all, I wouldn't think that they would go to all the trouble of changing things to make it harder to navigate and get to work. Not even on this planet.
> 
> We spent the day working on our new fall catalog of our patterns. Well, Keith mostly did the work on that while I did some drawing on the new project I am working on. I did help with some things though, like adjusting prices and of course, giving my opinion (I am good at that!) Instead of re-designing the entire thing, we decided to add a couple of pages of 'new' items in the front of it. It is getting quite large and we are very proud of it. Considering that we are a two man show, it is full of a variety of different types of projects that covers many different scroll saw and woodworking techniques. Now the painting section is growing too. Seeing them all together in their glory makes us both proud. We are up to 20 pages now and it is a nice validation of how hard we work.
> 
> We are going to be updating the site again over the weekend. Even though the catalog is up there now, we have a few new patterns to announce and I want to give a new sale code for mailing list customers only. I like rewarding my loyal customers with an extra percentage off and I figured out how to add a coupon code on the site which will do so. Promotions like that are fun and I enjoy giving people who enjoy our stuff a little bit extra for their support.
> 
> Later in the day I talked to my daughter Dani. She had started college a couple of weeks ago and I was very happy to hear that she is enjoying it and putting so much effort into it. She told me that she is getting all 'a's' and 'b's' in her classes, and I am very proud of her. Dani just turned 21 at the beginning of the month and it seems that she is finally settling down and figuring out where she wants to be in her life. It does my heart good to see how well she is doing and I am extremely proud of her. I like that she checks in with me so often and it helps buffer the fact that she lives so far away. It is good to see her happy and on a good path. It helps alleviate the worry.
> 
> In the evening, I was able to finish up my little army of 24 'Boo Bunny' ornaments. They are not my original design, but were created by Peggy Harris, a wonderful designer and teacher. I think they came out darling and I plan to attach magnets to the back of them for those that I am giving out. There are six different poses and I made four complete sets of all six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way - they are cut from Baltic birch and painted with acrylic paints)
> 
> I haven't decided whether to put my set on the tree, or display it on the refrigerator as a set. My little tree is quite full now, as I hung the five bats on it, as well as the ornaments that I had brought back with me from Chicago. I know I need to post a picture of the tree in all its glory, and I promise to do so soon.
> 
> Now I am warmed up with painting and my next project is going to be one designed by me. Sometimes it is fun to paint others' designs just to get me going, but I have some ideas of my own that I want to work on.
> 
> Finally, for today I plan on working on getting the next scroll saw class up. I want to thank all of you who were so patiently waiting for it and I will hopefully get it posted by tonight. There have just been other things that I needed to get done and I plan to focus most of the day today on the next lesson. It will be good to have it there for the weekend.
> 
> So that is it for today. It looks to be a full day and I can't wait to see what it will bring. It is still too warm here for me and I as up early this morning because it felt so muggy out but hopefully those days are coming to an end. I can only hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. Be creative and have fun. (Or better yet- have fun being creative!)


Thank you both! They were really fun to paint. Sometime it is fun patterns that aren't my own. It is nice not to have to think about it so much!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Things That Go Bump in the Night*
> 
> Yesterday - as most days - were filled with fun and adventure. I would say too, but my definition and your definition of the word 'excitement' are probably a bit different and what I would consider exciting, probably would even register on your radar.
> 
> Yes, I live a life that is a bit unusual it seems.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning picking around the new software on the site Once again my theory that change, no matter how uncomfortable it may seem at the time, is not always a bad thing. It only took me a few minutes longer than usual to post the blog up there on the site. I had to do a lot of trial and error and a lot of extra clicking to see what is what and what happens when I do this or that.
> 
> But after a while of this exploration, it all began to make sense to me. It wasn't really that bad after all. Later on, when Keith was doing some updating of the site, he said the same thing. The improvements made to the software really did help improve working on the site. How cool is that?
> 
> Just goes to show that we need to keep an open mind on things like that. After all, I wouldn't think that they would go to all the trouble of changing things to make it harder to navigate and get to work. Not even on this planet.
> 
> We spent the day working on our new fall catalog of our patterns. Well, Keith mostly did the work on that while I did some drawing on the new project I am working on. I did help with some things though, like adjusting prices and of course, giving my opinion (I am good at that!) Instead of re-designing the entire thing, we decided to add a couple of pages of 'new' items in the front of it. It is getting quite large and we are very proud of it. Considering that we are a two man show, it is full of a variety of different types of projects that covers many different scroll saw and woodworking techniques. Now the painting section is growing too. Seeing them all together in their glory makes us both proud. We are up to 20 pages now and it is a nice validation of how hard we work.
> 
> We are going to be updating the site again over the weekend. Even though the catalog is up there now, we have a few new patterns to announce and I want to give a new sale code for mailing list customers only. I like rewarding my loyal customers with an extra percentage off and I figured out how to add a coupon code on the site which will do so. Promotions like that are fun and I enjoy giving people who enjoy our stuff a little bit extra for their support.
> 
> Later in the day I talked to my daughter Dani. She had started college a couple of weeks ago and I was very happy to hear that she is enjoying it and putting so much effort into it. She told me that she is getting all 'a's' and 'b's' in her classes, and I am very proud of her. Dani just turned 21 at the beginning of the month and it seems that she is finally settling down and figuring out where she wants to be in her life. It does my heart good to see how well she is doing and I am extremely proud of her. I like that she checks in with me so often and it helps buffer the fact that she lives so far away. It is good to see her happy and on a good path. It helps alleviate the worry.
> 
> In the evening, I was able to finish up my little army of 24 'Boo Bunny' ornaments. They are not my original design, but were created by Peggy Harris, a wonderful designer and teacher. I think they came out darling and I plan to attach magnets to the back of them for those that I am giving out. There are six different poses and I made four complete sets of all six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way - they are cut from Baltic birch and painted with acrylic paints)
> 
> I haven't decided whether to put my set on the tree, or display it on the refrigerator as a set. My little tree is quite full now, as I hung the five bats on it, as well as the ornaments that I had brought back with me from Chicago. I know I need to post a picture of the tree in all its glory, and I promise to do so soon.
> 
> Now I am warmed up with painting and my next project is going to be one designed by me. Sometimes it is fun to paint others' designs just to get me going, but I have some ideas of my own that I want to work on.
> 
> Finally, for today I plan on working on getting the next scroll saw class up. I want to thank all of you who were so patiently waiting for it and I will hopefully get it posted by tonight. There have just been other things that I needed to get done and I plan to focus most of the day today on the next lesson. It will be good to have it there for the weekend.
> 
> So that is it for today. It looks to be a full day and I can't wait to see what it will bring. It is still too warm here for me and I as up early this morning because it felt so muggy out but hopefully those days are coming to an end. I can only hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. Be creative and have fun. (Or better yet- have fun being creative!)


I really admire your artistic ability, although I paint a pretty mean "stick" rabbit.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding My Comfort Zone*

I really feel good about yesterday. It was one of those days where everything just marched along as it should and in the end, I felt like I really accomplished a lot. I felt good and I stayed really focused on what I wanted to accomplish and by the time the day was complete, I had done what I had set out to do and more. There were few distractions and I really had fun too.

One of the most important things that I did was to get my next lesson up. It had been a couple of weeks since I posted the previous lesson, and I was beginning to get that pressure from being woefully behind. I know that there is no real set time frame on the class, but I like to keep things moving. I just had other stuff that I wanted (and needed) to work on that did have time frames and they came first. I had to get those things behind me before I felt I could move on and get the next lesson together.

I still am somewhat struggling with the video parts of the classes. I don't know why, but it is difficult for me to relax when I am shooting. I think that I over think things, because once I get things rolling, I seem to settle down and get the point across. I keep pushing ahead because I do see improvement in each one and hopefully if I keep making them, it will be easier to be natural when shooting them.

I am also learning how to edit them a little better (not that I am doing anything major!) A week or so ago, I found out the hard way that my camera has a time limit of about 10 minutes when recording videos. I was trying to cut something for a future lesson and I was so pleased because everything went according to plan. The line that I was cutting was quite long, and apparently I went over the ten minute limit and although I though I did the entire thing quite nicely, when reviewing what was recorded, I was sad to see it cut off abruptly a couple of minutes prior to me finishing.

That was quite discouraging and it just took the wind out of my sails for the time being and for the moment I gave it up. I suppose that had something to do with me taking so long to do the next lesson. I just needed to get away from it for the time being. Besides - there were other things that needed attention.

But yesterday was much better. It was getting to the point where I needed to get back on that horse and get the next lesson going. I was beginning to feel guilty because there were plenty of people following along and I knew it was about time to post another one. So I gave it a try.

I wouldn't say that it was the best video that you have seen, but I hope it isn't the worst either. I did get the points that I wanted mention across and I think it worked OK. I think that over all it was a positive contribution to the lesson and helped people better understand what I was saying. I won't start pointing out what I think was wrong with it (I know there are several things) because I don't think that would be a productive thing for me to do. I am sure you all see some things and if you don't, then I don't want to be the one to tell you. 

But one thing happened that I didn't quite expect. I felt myself starting to feel more comfortable and seeing the improvement encouraged me to continue on. I decided that since everything was all set up, I would forge ahead and work on the next lesson.

I did the next part one step at a time, turning off the camera to take a breath after completing each segment. I found that this approach made things much easier. It gave me a chance to gather my thoughts and take small breaks and think about what I was going to do next.

Changing to doing things this way made a world of difference. The compilation of segments went together quite easily and look good. Although the video is a bit longer, I think it is the best one yet and I think that it does a decent job of showing what I want to show. I am going to finish working on the next lesson (Lesson 10) today and I should have it posted by this afternoon. Since Lesson 9 wasn't an over complicated lesson, I think that this will be fine for people. Besides, the great thing about these classes is that everyone can go at their own pace. Just because it is posted doesn't mean that people have to do it right away.

I saw a cartoon this week that I wanted to share with you all. I felt it struck a bit of a true note with most of us:










In seeing the wonderful array of projects and classes here on Lumberjocks, I am sure that many of you can relate. There is so much talent here and we tend to look at the successful people and think how easy it is for them to accomplish these things. However, usually things are far closer in reality to the second part of the picture. One of my favorite philosophies when things are rough is "If it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I think that sometimes the best way to be successful is to keep trying different things until you finally find the one that works.

I hope you enjoy the class.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My Comfort Zone*
> 
> I really feel good about yesterday. It was one of those days where everything just marched along as it should and in the end, I felt like I really accomplished a lot. I felt good and I stayed really focused on what I wanted to accomplish and by the time the day was complete, I had done what I had set out to do and more. There were few distractions and I really had fun too.
> 
> One of the most important things that I did was to get my next lesson up. It had been a couple of weeks since I posted the previous lesson, and I was beginning to get that pressure from being woefully behind. I know that there is no real set time frame on the class, but I like to keep things moving. I just had other stuff that I wanted (and needed) to work on that did have time frames and they came first. I had to get those things behind me before I felt I could move on and get the next lesson together.
> 
> I still am somewhat struggling with the video parts of the classes. I don't know why, but it is difficult for me to relax when I am shooting. I think that I over think things, because once I get things rolling, I seem to settle down and get the point across. I keep pushing ahead because I do see improvement in each one and hopefully if I keep making them, it will be easier to be natural when shooting them.
> 
> I am also learning how to edit them a little better (not that I am doing anything major!) A week or so ago, I found out the hard way that my camera has a time limit of about 10 minutes when recording videos. I was trying to cut something for a future lesson and I was so pleased because everything went according to plan. The line that I was cutting was quite long, and apparently I went over the ten minute limit and although I though I did the entire thing quite nicely, when reviewing what was recorded, I was sad to see it cut off abruptly a couple of minutes prior to me finishing.
> 
> That was quite discouraging and it just took the wind out of my sails for the time being and for the moment I gave it up. I suppose that had something to do with me taking so long to do the next lesson. I just needed to get away from it for the time being. Besides - there were other things that needed attention.
> 
> But yesterday was much better. It was getting to the point where I needed to get back on that horse and get the next lesson going. I was beginning to feel guilty because there were plenty of people following along and I knew it was about time to post another one. So I gave it a try.
> 
> I wouldn't say that it was the best video that you have seen, but I hope it isn't the worst either. I did get the points that I wanted mention across and I think it worked OK. I think that over all it was a positive contribution to the lesson and helped people better understand what I was saying. I won't start pointing out what I think was wrong with it (I know there are several things) because I don't think that would be a productive thing for me to do. I am sure you all see some things and if you don't, then I don't want to be the one to tell you.
> 
> But one thing happened that I didn't quite expect. I felt myself starting to feel more comfortable and seeing the improvement encouraged me to continue on. I decided that since everything was all set up, I would forge ahead and work on the next lesson.
> 
> I did the next part one step at a time, turning off the camera to take a breath after completing each segment. I found that this approach made things much easier. It gave me a chance to gather my thoughts and take small breaks and think about what I was going to do next.
> 
> Changing to doing things this way made a world of difference. The compilation of segments went together quite easily and look good. Although the video is a bit longer, I think it is the best one yet and I think that it does a decent job of showing what I want to show. I am going to finish working on the next lesson (Lesson 10) today and I should have it posted by this afternoon. Since Lesson 9 wasn't an over complicated lesson, I think that this will be fine for people. Besides, the great thing about these classes is that everyone can go at their own pace. Just because it is posted doesn't mean that people have to do it right away.
> 
> I saw a cartoon this week that I wanted to share with you all. I felt it struck a bit of a true note with most of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In seeing the wonderful array of projects and classes here on Lumberjocks, I am sure that many of you can relate. There is so much talent here and we tend to look at the successful people and think how easy it is for them to accomplish these things. However, usually things are far closer in reality to the second part of the picture. One of my favorite philosophies when things are rough is "If it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I think that sometimes the best way to be successful is to keep trying different things until you finally find the one that works.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the class.


not everyone goes to the beach

to get in the water

some just go for a walk

and some just enjoy the fresh air
and the beautiful view

we share what we have

how it is used
is up to others


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My Comfort Zone*
> 
> I really feel good about yesterday. It was one of those days where everything just marched along as it should and in the end, I felt like I really accomplished a lot. I felt good and I stayed really focused on what I wanted to accomplish and by the time the day was complete, I had done what I had set out to do and more. There were few distractions and I really had fun too.
> 
> One of the most important things that I did was to get my next lesson up. It had been a couple of weeks since I posted the previous lesson, and I was beginning to get that pressure from being woefully behind. I know that there is no real set time frame on the class, but I like to keep things moving. I just had other stuff that I wanted (and needed) to work on that did have time frames and they came first. I had to get those things behind me before I felt I could move on and get the next lesson together.
> 
> I still am somewhat struggling with the video parts of the classes. I don't know why, but it is difficult for me to relax when I am shooting. I think that I over think things, because once I get things rolling, I seem to settle down and get the point across. I keep pushing ahead because I do see improvement in each one and hopefully if I keep making them, it will be easier to be natural when shooting them.
> 
> I am also learning how to edit them a little better (not that I am doing anything major!) A week or so ago, I found out the hard way that my camera has a time limit of about 10 minutes when recording videos. I was trying to cut something for a future lesson and I was so pleased because everything went according to plan. The line that I was cutting was quite long, and apparently I went over the ten minute limit and although I though I did the entire thing quite nicely, when reviewing what was recorded, I was sad to see it cut off abruptly a couple of minutes prior to me finishing.
> 
> That was quite discouraging and it just took the wind out of my sails for the time being and for the moment I gave it up. I suppose that had something to do with me taking so long to do the next lesson. I just needed to get away from it for the time being. Besides - there were other things that needed attention.
> 
> But yesterday was much better. It was getting to the point where I needed to get back on that horse and get the next lesson going. I was beginning to feel guilty because there were plenty of people following along and I knew it was about time to post another one. So I gave it a try.
> 
> I wouldn't say that it was the best video that you have seen, but I hope it isn't the worst either. I did get the points that I wanted mention across and I think it worked OK. I think that over all it was a positive contribution to the lesson and helped people better understand what I was saying. I won't start pointing out what I think was wrong with it (I know there are several things) because I don't think that would be a productive thing for me to do. I am sure you all see some things and if you don't, then I don't want to be the one to tell you.
> 
> But one thing happened that I didn't quite expect. I felt myself starting to feel more comfortable and seeing the improvement encouraged me to continue on. I decided that since everything was all set up, I would forge ahead and work on the next lesson.
> 
> I did the next part one step at a time, turning off the camera to take a breath after completing each segment. I found that this approach made things much easier. It gave me a chance to gather my thoughts and take small breaks and think about what I was going to do next.
> 
> Changing to doing things this way made a world of difference. The compilation of segments went together quite easily and look good. Although the video is a bit longer, I think it is the best one yet and I think that it does a decent job of showing what I want to show. I am going to finish working on the next lesson (Lesson 10) today and I should have it posted by this afternoon. Since Lesson 9 wasn't an over complicated lesson, I think that this will be fine for people. Besides, the great thing about these classes is that everyone can go at their own pace. Just because it is posted doesn't mean that people have to do it right away.
> 
> I saw a cartoon this week that I wanted to share with you all. I felt it struck a bit of a true note with most of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In seeing the wonderful array of projects and classes here on Lumberjocks, I am sure that many of you can relate. There is so much talent here and we tend to look at the successful people and think how easy it is for them to accomplish these things. However, usually things are far closer in reality to the second part of the picture. One of my favorite philosophies when things are rough is "If it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I think that sometimes the best way to be successful is to keep trying different things until you finally find the one that works.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the class.


so true David 
I go along the beach when the wind is here (10-18 m/sec ) with my fishingrod try to sneak 
a trout home …. LOL
consentrating to do it just right , there isn´t room for other thoughts so after a day
I am loaded with fresh energie 

Sheila just ceep on with what you doing , you doing fine with the class 
I like your drawing and can see the point , but it always have to be no. 2 thats rule :-( 
just once a year I wish no. 1 would step forward ….. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*

A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.

Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.

But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.

So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.

I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.

The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.

I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)

In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?

So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!










I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway! 










Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.

I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.










This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.

I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.

Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.

Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.

Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff! 

Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


Sheila, once again, your artistic talents are amazing!

Lee


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


Sheila , great ideal with the magnet . 
For mailing you said , " The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper " 
I'm thing would you there be a problem mailing it seeing it is a magnet . Would it have to be package different so it would not get jammed in the mail sorting machine . 
Would there be problems shipping across boarders ? I'm sure the postal service would be able to answer all this . That if they still are in business.

David


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


I don't think so David, as they were mailed to me like a regular ream of paper (in a padded envelope) with no markings indicating that they were magnets. Across the border - I don't know. I will have to do a test mail I suppose but they are very low strength, as I said, so I don't think there would be a problem.

I also had to read up on running them through my printer. Sometimes magnets could foul them up. But most thought it would be OK and it certainly was. I didn't experience any problem whatsoever. I imagine that since they are geared for printers, that would be the reason for the low magnetism. As I said, I can't see them holding more than one or two sheets of paper on the refrigerator, so the level must be minimal. I wonder if I put the sheets in between paper if that would be enough. I will check though.

Thanks so much for your thoughts. 

Have a great one! Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


WOW!

What a great idea turned into *reality!*

I would think, in mailing, they could not be folded either, thus requiring a full sized envelope forcing the cost up (a little). If really large, maybe rolled in a tube would work?

As I was reading your story, I was waiting to see *how they cut in your scroll saw*... but, you never even tried it! * LOL*

You opened up a completely NEW Product Line… Finished… or DIY…

Reminds me of a Color Book (a magnetic one)... color / paint and stick'em where you like'm!

Next thing you know… you will be Silk Screening them! LOL

*Beautiful!*

Hope it opens a few more doors for you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


Hi, Joe:
Yes, I am quite excited about it. When I mail my patterns, I never fold them anyway. I always send them in a 9" x 12" envelope, so really the cost will be the same.

I am sure that you will be able to stack cut several on the saw at once, which will also be great for making lots at a time, but they do cut with scissors too. I think the scissors will be easier for the basic pieces and the saw will work best for more intricate designs. It just will depend on what they are.

I like the idea of making cute scenes that can be set up in a variety of ways. They will be fun to make and add to and change around and great for kids.

Yes, there is a lot going on in my head right now. It is quite fun actually and the possibilities are almost endless.

Such fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


are you trying to understand what magnetisme is and proof to the science people that
the blonde´s is clever than the average person ….............LOL 

I think there cuold be a market for it since every one with children knows that 
the fridge is the ultimatum place for the children´s art on paper 
but I doubt a little it can hold more than itself ….. but I have been wrong so many times before … 

like those cat´s 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching 'Attractive' Possibilities*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while picking around, I found something that intrigued me. I forget what I was looking for, but I stumbled across some magnetic sheeting on Ebay.
> 
> Now I am not one to generally shop at Ebay. Once in a while I will see a copy of a 'vintage' painting book or something like that but other than that I don't really want to take the time to scout it out and bid and all of that. Besides - by the time all the charges are added for shipping to Canada, it never really is a bargain for me to get stuff there. Even when I go to 'Ebay Canada' the majority of the items are shipped from the US.
> 
> But anyway, I saw these magnet sheets and they got me thinking. When I received the pattern for the little Boo Bunnies by Peggy Harris, she had originally painted some of these little fellas on a magnetic sheet and wrapped it around a metal bucket. I thought that was a clever idea because the sheets could be easily stored and you could change the scene on the bucket to suit the season. I also started thinking about the possibilities of using these sheets for other applications - perhaps when painters don't have access to the scroll saw or know how to cut wood pieces. It seemed worth looking into anyway.
> 
> So I see this offering of magnetic sheets that can go through your printer like a sheet of paper. I looked them up at Staples and they were quite costly - five sheets cost anywhere from $14.95 to $19.95. I thought that was a bit much. But while surfing around, I noticed this company in Ontario that sold all kinds of magnets and magnetic products and they had a good price on them if you bought them in bulk. I thought 'What the heck?' and ordered up.
> 
> I received them in a matter of only a couple of days. That was quite impressive, I thought. And when I got them, I was surprised at how thin they were. I had purchased vinyl faced magnetic sheeting several years ago and it was quite a bit thicker. This stuff had kind of a paper face, but it is not really paper. I was curious as to how it would hold up to printing and ultimately painting.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been busy, but I got the second scroll saw lesson posted in as many days yesterday by noon and I thought I would take some time (after laundry and house cleaning!) to play around with this stuff.
> 
> I found the website of one of my favorite painting designers, Annie Lang. She was one of the ones that made me fall in love with painting in the first place. Her cheerful and whimsical characters always made me smile and since cartooning is not my forte, over the years I had painted many of her designs. (I think I own just about every one of her painting books too!)
> 
> In the many years since I have followed her, I see she has branched out to many other things. With scrap booking so popular, she has all of her books and also many different types of scrap booking designs and papers available to download and print from home. I love this idea, as it is not only instant gratification when you buy something, but you can print just what you want in the size and format you want and on the media you desire for your own application. What better way to try out my magnet sheets, I thought?
> 
> So I purchased one of the packages from her site (Halloween Cats, of course!) and I gave it a try on the magnet sheets. I sized them to what I wanted to get the most mileage out of the sheets and printed away. They looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also printed out the color picture that she included with each line drawing. Although she offered a color picture, there were no specific instructions on painting. It was kind of up to me to do what I wanted with them (which was fine because I rarely follow the instructions anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the real test - seeing how they would hold up to the acrylic paints. Since the paints are water based and many of the techniques that you use in the process of painting require the use of water, I was not sure if the material would peel off or hold up. I also use a technique called 'dry brushing' for highlighting that may make the material flake off, as you need to rub it with a stiffer brush. I wasn't sure if it would stand the test.
> 
> I am happy to report though that all went well and the design came out beautiful! I painted it in about an hour and a half, and it was fun and easy and I didn't have to mess with transferring any lines. I just printed and painted. When I was finished, I just cut out the piece and it looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great discovery for me. With being involved in both the painting business and also the woodworking business, I realize that some painters don't have access to wood cutting for their specialized painting projects. These magnetic sheets would be a wonderful alternative for them to work with.
> 
> I was thinking that I could design my own pieces and sell not only the patterns, but also the pre-printed magnetic sheets with them. They could be a wonderful way to involve children and start to teach them and they could even be fun for parties and other events. I could even offer my own paintings on pre-printed sheets. They seem to accept the color very nicely and it would be like selling finished products of my own work. The magnet sheets would cost no more to mail than regular paper and since everyone has a refrigerator, they would already have a nice place to display their creations. I think it is something that is worth thinking about a little more for me and may be a good way to expand my customer base.
> 
> Of course, I could also still offer the wooden pieces to what I am designing, but the magnetic sheets is a nice alternative and may be something that people will like. I suppose I will have to see.
> 
> Working on new ideas such as this is such a fun part of my job. I love to try new techniques and new products, and whether they catch on or not, it is still fun to experiment. I suppose that if I didn't try, I would never know. If you want to give your feedback on the idea, feel free to do so. I would love to hear your thoughts on this idea.
> 
> Oh, and if you are into scrap booking or painting or are looking for cute designs to print on stationary or make cards or stuff like that, be sure to go over and visit Annie Lang's Site and see her cute, digital artwork. It is really a nice source for some cute stuff!
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


Oh, Dennis - If they haven't figured out that already, they never will!










The magnet sheets are not functional and they do basically hold only their own weight. But that is OK. I am going to call the company that I got them from today to see if they have any other products, but for now, I think these will serve their purpose as decorations. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monday Madness*

I am typing fast, as I am running out early this morning. There is lots to do on this busy Monday and I want to get an early start.

One of the things that is on the list is to contact the place where I purchased the magnets sheets from and see what different types of materials they have to offer. Even though I like these thin sheets, I would almost like something that is just a little thicker with slightly more holding power. As I indicated on yesterdays' blog, these are pretty much decorative and self-supporting, which for the most part I feel is fine, but I would like to see if they had something that is available that is also functional as well as decorative. I will have to see what the cost will be and also if they would be willing to send me a sample or two. It would just be another good selling point if I were able to find something that would hold more than its own weight.

I could see making some cute picture frame designs using this material if I am successful in locating sheets with stronger hold. As long as you were still able to cut it with scissors, I think it would be nice.

I played around more with the sheets I did have and I printed up a couple of sheets with the witches' hats picture of the ornaments that I painted. Even on my cheap printer, it looked beautiful and professional. I then sprayed the sheets with a couple coats of poly varnish so that the ink would set permanently and they looked like they were manufactured professionally. That was pretty cool, because it will possibly be another way to market my own original artwork and paintings.

I am kind of excited about these magnet things. I like that they are easy and inexpensive and have so many uses. As I said yesterday, everyone has a refrigerator so it is the perfect canvas for cute holiday decorations that are fun and easy to do and don't take up a lot of space.

In other things, I need to work on the latest project for the magazine. I am sorry to say that it is somewhat taken a back seat to the magnets the past couple of days. That in addition to the fact that I worked on two lessons for the class just about killed my entire weekend. Once again I ask myself "where did the time go?"

I am also doing an update on the site today and sending out a newsletter. I have a sale going for those who are on the mailing list and need to make a coupon code for the site before I do that. I like offering special offers for those customers who are loyal. Even if they are new customers, it is a fun thing to do and I like to think that I can show them my appreciation for their loyalty this way. The mailing list is growing every day and that will ultimately help my business grow too. It is a 'good thing.'

So it is off to the races this morning. I need to get out of the gate early if I want to accomplish all that I have planned. It is still dark out and blissfully it is less humid and cool.

I hope you all have a great Monday. I know mine will be full of adventure!

Have fun and do something creative!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am typing fast, as I am running out early this morning. There is lots to do on this busy Monday and I want to get an early start.
> 
> One of the things that is on the list is to contact the place where I purchased the magnets sheets from and see what different types of materials they have to offer. Even though I like these thin sheets, I would almost like something that is just a little thicker with slightly more holding power. As I indicated on yesterdays' blog, these are pretty much decorative and self-supporting, which for the most part I feel is fine, but I would like to see if they had something that is available that is also functional as well as decorative. I will have to see what the cost will be and also if they would be willing to send me a sample or two. It would just be another good selling point if I were able to find something that would hold more than its own weight.
> 
> I could see making some cute picture frame designs using this material if I am successful in locating sheets with stronger hold. As long as you were still able to cut it with scissors, I think it would be nice.
> 
> I played around more with the sheets I did have and I printed up a couple of sheets with the witches' hats picture of the ornaments that I painted. Even on my cheap printer, it looked beautiful and professional. I then sprayed the sheets with a couple coats of poly varnish so that the ink would set permanently and they looked like they were manufactured professionally. That was pretty cool, because it will possibly be another way to market my own original artwork and paintings.
> 
> I am kind of excited about these magnet things. I like that they are easy and inexpensive and have so many uses. As I said yesterday, everyone has a refrigerator so it is the perfect canvas for cute holiday decorations that are fun and easy to do and don't take up a lot of space.
> 
> In other things, I need to work on the latest project for the magazine. I am sorry to say that it is somewhat taken a back seat to the magnets the past couple of days. That in addition to the fact that I worked on two lessons for the class just about killed my entire weekend. Once again I ask myself "where did the time go?"
> 
> I am also doing an update on the site today and sending out a newsletter. I have a sale going for those who are on the mailing list and need to make a coupon code for the site before I do that. I like offering special offers for those customers who are loyal. Even if they are new customers, it is a fun thing to do and I like to think that I can show them my appreciation for their loyalty this way. The mailing list is growing every day and that will ultimately help my business grow too. It is a 'good thing.'
> 
> So it is off to the races this morning. I need to get out of the gate early if I want to accomplish all that I have planned. It is still dark out and blissfully it is less humid and cool.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. I know mine will be full of adventure!
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Have a good day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am typing fast, as I am running out early this morning. There is lots to do on this busy Monday and I want to get an early start.
> 
> One of the things that is on the list is to contact the place where I purchased the magnets sheets from and see what different types of materials they have to offer. Even though I like these thin sheets, I would almost like something that is just a little thicker with slightly more holding power. As I indicated on yesterdays' blog, these are pretty much decorative and self-supporting, which for the most part I feel is fine, but I would like to see if they had something that is available that is also functional as well as decorative. I will have to see what the cost will be and also if they would be willing to send me a sample or two. It would just be another good selling point if I were able to find something that would hold more than its own weight.
> 
> I could see making some cute picture frame designs using this material if I am successful in locating sheets with stronger hold. As long as you were still able to cut it with scissors, I think it would be nice.
> 
> I played around more with the sheets I did have and I printed up a couple of sheets with the witches' hats picture of the ornaments that I painted. Even on my cheap printer, it looked beautiful and professional. I then sprayed the sheets with a couple coats of poly varnish so that the ink would set permanently and they looked like they were manufactured professionally. That was pretty cool, because it will possibly be another way to market my own original artwork and paintings.
> 
> I am kind of excited about these magnet things. I like that they are easy and inexpensive and have so many uses. As I said yesterday, everyone has a refrigerator so it is the perfect canvas for cute holiday decorations that are fun and easy to do and don't take up a lot of space.
> 
> In other things, I need to work on the latest project for the magazine. I am sorry to say that it is somewhat taken a back seat to the magnets the past couple of days. That in addition to the fact that I worked on two lessons for the class just about killed my entire weekend. Once again I ask myself "where did the time go?"
> 
> I am also doing an update on the site today and sending out a newsletter. I have a sale going for those who are on the mailing list and need to make a coupon code for the site before I do that. I like offering special offers for those customers who are loyal. Even if they are new customers, it is a fun thing to do and I like to think that I can show them my appreciation for their loyalty this way. The mailing list is growing every day and that will ultimately help my business grow too. It is a 'good thing.'
> 
> So it is off to the races this morning. I need to get out of the gate early if I want to accomplish all that I have planned. It is still dark out and blissfully it is less humid and cool.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. I know mine will be full of adventure!
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


another busy monday as usual ….. 
I think you need to pep up the mustang and change to dragracing-tires on the rear set 
to have those monday´s done before evening ….. 

have a fun day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am typing fast, as I am running out early this morning. There is lots to do on this busy Monday and I want to get an early start.
> 
> One of the things that is on the list is to contact the place where I purchased the magnets sheets from and see what different types of materials they have to offer. Even though I like these thin sheets, I would almost like something that is just a little thicker with slightly more holding power. As I indicated on yesterdays' blog, these are pretty much decorative and self-supporting, which for the most part I feel is fine, but I would like to see if they had something that is available that is also functional as well as decorative. I will have to see what the cost will be and also if they would be willing to send me a sample or two. It would just be another good selling point if I were able to find something that would hold more than its own weight.
> 
> I could see making some cute picture frame designs using this material if I am successful in locating sheets with stronger hold. As long as you were still able to cut it with scissors, I think it would be nice.
> 
> I played around more with the sheets I did have and I printed up a couple of sheets with the witches' hats picture of the ornaments that I painted. Even on my cheap printer, it looked beautiful and professional. I then sprayed the sheets with a couple coats of poly varnish so that the ink would set permanently and they looked like they were manufactured professionally. That was pretty cool, because it will possibly be another way to market my own original artwork and paintings.
> 
> I am kind of excited about these magnet things. I like that they are easy and inexpensive and have so many uses. As I said yesterday, everyone has a refrigerator so it is the perfect canvas for cute holiday decorations that are fun and easy to do and don't take up a lot of space.
> 
> In other things, I need to work on the latest project for the magazine. I am sorry to say that it is somewhat taken a back seat to the magnets the past couple of days. That in addition to the fact that I worked on two lessons for the class just about killed my entire weekend. Once again I ask myself "where did the time go?"
> 
> I am also doing an update on the site today and sending out a newsletter. I have a sale going for those who are on the mailing list and need to make a coupon code for the site before I do that. I like offering special offers for those customers who are loyal. Even if they are new customers, it is a fun thing to do and I like to think that I can show them my appreciation for their loyalty this way. The mailing list is growing every day and that will ultimately help my business grow too. It is a 'good thing.'
> 
> So it is off to the races this morning. I need to get out of the gate early if I want to accomplish all that I have planned. It is still dark out and blissfully it is less humid and cool.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. I know mine will be full of adventure!
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Oh, Dennis! You will just get me in trouble, won't you? 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am typing fast, as I am running out early this morning. There is lots to do on this busy Monday and I want to get an early start.
> 
> One of the things that is on the list is to contact the place where I purchased the magnets sheets from and see what different types of materials they have to offer. Even though I like these thin sheets, I would almost like something that is just a little thicker with slightly more holding power. As I indicated on yesterdays' blog, these are pretty much decorative and self-supporting, which for the most part I feel is fine, but I would like to see if they had something that is available that is also functional as well as decorative. I will have to see what the cost will be and also if they would be willing to send me a sample or two. It would just be another good selling point if I were able to find something that would hold more than its own weight.
> 
> I could see making some cute picture frame designs using this material if I am successful in locating sheets with stronger hold. As long as you were still able to cut it with scissors, I think it would be nice.
> 
> I played around more with the sheets I did have and I printed up a couple of sheets with the witches' hats picture of the ornaments that I painted. Even on my cheap printer, it looked beautiful and professional. I then sprayed the sheets with a couple coats of poly varnish so that the ink would set permanently and they looked like they were manufactured professionally. That was pretty cool, because it will possibly be another way to market my own original artwork and paintings.
> 
> I am kind of excited about these magnet things. I like that they are easy and inexpensive and have so many uses. As I said yesterday, everyone has a refrigerator so it is the perfect canvas for cute holiday decorations that are fun and easy to do and don't take up a lot of space.
> 
> In other things, I need to work on the latest project for the magazine. I am sorry to say that it is somewhat taken a back seat to the magnets the past couple of days. That in addition to the fact that I worked on two lessons for the class just about killed my entire weekend. Once again I ask myself "where did the time go?"
> 
> I am also doing an update on the site today and sending out a newsletter. I have a sale going for those who are on the mailing list and need to make a coupon code for the site before I do that. I like offering special offers for those customers who are loyal. Even if they are new customers, it is a fun thing to do and I like to think that I can show them my appreciation for their loyalty this way. The mailing list is growing every day and that will ultimately help my business grow too. It is a 'good thing.'
> 
> So it is off to the races this morning. I need to get out of the gate early if I want to accomplish all that I have planned. It is still dark out and blissfully it is less humid and cool.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. I know mine will be full of adventure!
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


what … me …. never ….. ( wistling while looking at the ceiling )....
but you need some fun even on monday´s 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am typing fast, as I am running out early this morning. There is lots to do on this busy Monday and I want to get an early start.
> 
> One of the things that is on the list is to contact the place where I purchased the magnets sheets from and see what different types of materials they have to offer. Even though I like these thin sheets, I would almost like something that is just a little thicker with slightly more holding power. As I indicated on yesterdays' blog, these are pretty much decorative and self-supporting, which for the most part I feel is fine, but I would like to see if they had something that is available that is also functional as well as decorative. I will have to see what the cost will be and also if they would be willing to send me a sample or two. It would just be another good selling point if I were able to find something that would hold more than its own weight.
> 
> I could see making some cute picture frame designs using this material if I am successful in locating sheets with stronger hold. As long as you were still able to cut it with scissors, I think it would be nice.
> 
> I played around more with the sheets I did have and I printed up a couple of sheets with the witches' hats picture of the ornaments that I painted. Even on my cheap printer, it looked beautiful and professional. I then sprayed the sheets with a couple coats of poly varnish so that the ink would set permanently and they looked like they were manufactured professionally. That was pretty cool, because it will possibly be another way to market my own original artwork and paintings.
> 
> I am kind of excited about these magnet things. I like that they are easy and inexpensive and have so many uses. As I said yesterday, everyone has a refrigerator so it is the perfect canvas for cute holiday decorations that are fun and easy to do and don't take up a lot of space.
> 
> In other things, I need to work on the latest project for the magazine. I am sorry to say that it is somewhat taken a back seat to the magnets the past couple of days. That in addition to the fact that I worked on two lessons for the class just about killed my entire weekend. Once again I ask myself "where did the time go?"
> 
> I am also doing an update on the site today and sending out a newsletter. I have a sale going for those who are on the mailing list and need to make a coupon code for the site before I do that. I like offering special offers for those customers who are loyal. Even if they are new customers, it is a fun thing to do and I like to think that I can show them my appreciation for their loyalty this way. The mailing list is growing every day and that will ultimately help my business grow too. It is a 'good thing.'
> 
> So it is off to the races this morning. I need to get out of the gate early if I want to accomplish all that I have planned. It is still dark out and blissfully it is less humid and cool.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. I know mine will be full of adventure!
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Oh, every day is a fun day for me! I am here and I am writing and creating and what could be better about life?

Only good things! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Getting an Early Start Today*

I got up early this morning. It was one of those days where you just wake up and feel good and get moving. I suppose that there is a lot on my mind, but that is usually the case and I don't see today as being much different from every other days. There is always lots to do.

It's still raining (it has been for several days now) and it has been misty and kind of dreary. I am kind of waiting for it to dry up a little bit so I can take a walk in the woods. The trees are starting to look like they are turning and I don't want to miss seeing the colors. Blissfully it has cooled off a bit and it doesn't seem as humid. That really makes a difference for me and is probably why I feel so good. Winter is coming . . .

Yesterday was one of those day where I accomplished so much, yet so little. Even though I am tallying in my mind what I got done and still need to do, I don't know whether to be proud of myself or disappointed. I worked on things all day long and didn't fool around much in between and at the end of the day (around 9pm) I still had a long list of things to work on. Rome wasn't built in a day I suppose.

One of the things I did was make a call to the magnet company to inquire about their other products. I was very pleased with the response I received. For those of you who may not have read, I had found some printable magnet sheeting on Ebay and ordered up a package of 50 sheets. The price was good and it was a nice opportunity for me to look into other possibilities for surfaces for my customers to use. I found the magnets to be great for painting, although I thought that if they were slightly thicker that they would be more functional. These thin sheets that I ordered were fine for holding maybe a sheet of paper, but for the most part they were self-supporting and mainly decorative. Something that would have slightly more holding power would possibly be better.

When I received the order, there was a business card enclosed (a magnetic one, of course!) with the name of a customer service representative. I called the number and inquired about what other products they carried that would fit my need. I found the rep to be very nice and helpful and after a pleasant conversation, she told me she would send me a sample package of some of the different types of magnetic sheets that may suit my needs. After a quick email to her with my shipping information, I received a confirmation that the package would go out that day.

Now that is the way to do business. It is also a great example of how using Ebay to market your company and products can work well for you. By offering a decent price and good service on a large forum such as Ebay, it attracted me as a customer not only for the basic product that was for sale, but also for other products and future sales. Some of you who are selling your items may want to try this on a sample item. If you have something that you could afford to sell at a somewhat lower cost in order to attract new customers, perhaps you should give it a try. I found the ink system for my printer this way too. (I talked about the ink system that I use in this blog entry) Once I started using it and saw the good service I received from this vendor, they earned a good customer.

The other thing that I did that took up most of the rest of the day was that I updated the site and wrote the newsletter. The update wasn't big (thankfully!) but my host company upgraded their software and I had the challenge of picking through the new interface and trying to figure out how to do everything all over again. I had stated last week that they made this change and for the most part it is for the better, but after actually working with it for a while I have come to the conclusion that they could have done some better testing and refining before forcing it on their customers. I needed to go to online chat with them three times in the course of the day to figure out how to do some things that I regularly do.

I am not a stupid woman (I don't think I am anyway) but I found that the online help files were incomplete and not very helpful For example, when I was getting ready to send out my newsletter, there was no 'send' button that was evident. I went to the help files and in them it was explained how to construct the bulk email and message, but it stopped abruptly when it came to the sending part. I felt confused and somewhat stupid.

I got onto the online chat and the rep that was helping me had to check. Apparently she didn't know either. After a few minutes, she returned and told me that there was a flyout from a small symbol on the bottom right corner of the page and sure enough there was. But how was I to know that? I asked her why it wasn't pointed out in the online help and she said they were 'working on completing the instructions and making them clearer.' Forgive me if I seem short-sighted but you would think that they would be completed and updated BEFORE the software was implemented and forced on their customers. Seriously.

There were other things too, like you had to hand-code some of the links and such in order to make them function properly. Then, when you switched back from the HTML screen, there was all kinds of extra code thrown into the text that you needed to hand clear or it would show up as random gibberish in the text. And finally, there was no preview for the newsletter, so I needed to repeatedly send a copy to my own email to see how it worked. For some reason, after it was cued for sending, it took up to an hour for me to receive in my email. At first I thought it was being filtered out as spam, but eventually it all showed up and then I had trouble keeping the versions of corrections straight.

It made my brain hurt.

Yes - it was quite buggy. I do know basic HTML (and I mean basic!) but being the teacher that I am I always think of things in terms of those who are brand new to things. Yes, it was a struggle for me but eventually the newsletter got out and all was well, but I feel for the poor person that doesn't have a clue about coding and is stuck with buggy software. Not good, I would imagine.

I like doing the newsletter and try not to do more than two a month. I don't like to bother people, but things seem to move so fast on the site and there are always updates so I like people to be aware of them. I put a new coupon offer for my mailing list customers which gives them a 15% discount on their orders with the code. I like doing this because I like to reward people for their support and loyalty and encourage them to join the list. The list is growing every day and I believe that is what is helping my business grow, even in these difficult times.

So it was a full day and today will be back to the drawing board for me. It will be a pleasure to be able to do some 'mindless drawing' and hopefully I can get to the saw by tomorrow. I need to get that new project to the magazine as soon as I can.

So early I am and it seems I burned some of that extra time rambling on here a bit. But that is OK. I still accomplished a bit before I started writing this morning and I am only on my first cup of coffee. The day is young and there is more adventure to be had I am sure.

I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and enjoy the season. Remember to do something fun and creative too.









(here's a nice picture for you to enjoy!)


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Getting an Early Start Today*
> 
> I got up early this morning. It was one of those days where you just wake up and feel good and get moving. I suppose that there is a lot on my mind, but that is usually the case and I don't see today as being much different from every other days. There is always lots to do.
> 
> It's still raining (it has been for several days now) and it has been misty and kind of dreary. I am kind of waiting for it to dry up a little bit so I can take a walk in the woods. The trees are starting to look like they are turning and I don't want to miss seeing the colors. Blissfully it has cooled off a bit and it doesn't seem as humid. That really makes a difference for me and is probably why I feel so good. Winter is coming . . .
> 
> Yesterday was one of those day where I accomplished so much, yet so little. Even though I am tallying in my mind what I got done and still need to do, I don't know whether to be proud of myself or disappointed. I worked on things all day long and didn't fool around much in between and at the end of the day (around 9pm) I still had a long list of things to work on. Rome wasn't built in a day I suppose.
> 
> One of the things I did was make a call to the magnet company to inquire about their other products. I was very pleased with the response I received. For those of you who may not have read, I had found some printable magnet sheeting on Ebay and ordered up a package of 50 sheets. The price was good and it was a nice opportunity for me to look into other possibilities for surfaces for my customers to use. I found the magnets to be great for painting, although I thought that if they were slightly thicker that they would be more functional. These thin sheets that I ordered were fine for holding maybe a sheet of paper, but for the most part they were self-supporting and mainly decorative. Something that would have slightly more holding power would possibly be better.
> 
> When I received the order, there was a business card enclosed (a magnetic one, of course!) with the name of a customer service representative. I called the number and inquired about what other products they carried that would fit my need. I found the rep to be very nice and helpful and after a pleasant conversation, she told me she would send me a sample package of some of the different types of magnetic sheets that may suit my needs. After a quick email to her with my shipping information, I received a confirmation that the package would go out that day.
> 
> Now that is the way to do business. It is also a great example of how using Ebay to market your company and products can work well for you. By offering a decent price and good service on a large forum such as Ebay, it attracted me as a customer not only for the basic product that was for sale, but also for other products and future sales. Some of you who are selling your items may want to try this on a sample item. If you have something that you could afford to sell at a somewhat lower cost in order to attract new customers, perhaps you should give it a try. I found the ink system for my printer this way too. (I talked about the ink system that I use in this blog entry) Once I started using it and saw the good service I received from this vendor, they earned a good customer.
> 
> The other thing that I did that took up most of the rest of the day was that I updated the site and wrote the newsletter. The update wasn't big (thankfully!) but my host company upgraded their software and I had the challenge of picking through the new interface and trying to figure out how to do everything all over again. I had stated last week that they made this change and for the most part it is for the better, but after actually working with it for a while I have come to the conclusion that they could have done some better testing and refining before forcing it on their customers. I needed to go to online chat with them three times in the course of the day to figure out how to do some things that I regularly do.
> 
> I am not a stupid woman (I don't think I am anyway) but I found that the online help files were incomplete and not very helpful For example, when I was getting ready to send out my newsletter, there was no 'send' button that was evident. I went to the help files and in them it was explained how to construct the bulk email and message, but it stopped abruptly when it came to the sending part. I felt confused and somewhat stupid.
> 
> I got onto the online chat and the rep that was helping me had to check. Apparently she didn't know either. After a few minutes, she returned and told me that there was a flyout from a small symbol on the bottom right corner of the page and sure enough there was. But how was I to know that? I asked her why it wasn't pointed out in the online help and she said they were 'working on completing the instructions and making them clearer.' Forgive me if I seem short-sighted but you would think that they would be completed and updated BEFORE the software was implemented and forced on their customers. Seriously.
> 
> There were other things too, like you had to hand-code some of the links and such in order to make them function properly. Then, when you switched back from the HTML screen, there was all kinds of extra code thrown into the text that you needed to hand clear or it would show up as random gibberish in the text. And finally, there was no preview for the newsletter, so I needed to repeatedly send a copy to my own email to see how it worked. For some reason, after it was cued for sending, it took up to an hour for me to receive in my email. At first I thought it was being filtered out as spam, but eventually it all showed up and then I had trouble keeping the versions of corrections straight.
> 
> It made my brain hurt.
> 
> Yes - it was quite buggy. I do know basic HTML (and I mean basic!) but being the teacher that I am I always think of things in terms of those who are brand new to things. Yes, it was a struggle for me but eventually the newsletter got out and all was well, but I feel for the poor person that doesn't have a clue about coding and is stuck with buggy software. Not good, I would imagine.
> 
> I like doing the newsletter and try not to do more than two a month. I don't like to bother people, but things seem to move so fast on the site and there are always updates so I like people to be aware of them. I put a new coupon offer for my mailing list customers which gives them a 15% discount on their orders with the code. I like doing this because I like to reward people for their support and loyalty and encourage them to join the list. The list is growing every day and I believe that is what is helping my business grow, even in these difficult times.
> 
> So it was a full day and today will be back to the drawing board for me. It will be a pleasure to be able to do some 'mindless drawing' and hopefully I can get to the saw by tomorrow. I need to get that new project to the magazine as soon as I can.
> 
> So early I am and it seems I burned some of that extra time rambling on here a bit. But that is OK. I still accomplished a bit before I started writing this morning and I am only on my first cup of coffee. The day is young and there is more adventure to be had I am sure.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and enjoy the season. Remember to do something fun and creative too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (here's a nice picture for you to enjoy!)


You're getting there!

Nice picture!

... looks like a couple taking a nice long walk… at the end of the lane…

Beautiful!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Getting an Early Start Today*
> 
> I got up early this morning. It was one of those days where you just wake up and feel good and get moving. I suppose that there is a lot on my mind, but that is usually the case and I don't see today as being much different from every other days. There is always lots to do.
> 
> It's still raining (it has been for several days now) and it has been misty and kind of dreary. I am kind of waiting for it to dry up a little bit so I can take a walk in the woods. The trees are starting to look like they are turning and I don't want to miss seeing the colors. Blissfully it has cooled off a bit and it doesn't seem as humid. That really makes a difference for me and is probably why I feel so good. Winter is coming . . .
> 
> Yesterday was one of those day where I accomplished so much, yet so little. Even though I am tallying in my mind what I got done and still need to do, I don't know whether to be proud of myself or disappointed. I worked on things all day long and didn't fool around much in between and at the end of the day (around 9pm) I still had a long list of things to work on. Rome wasn't built in a day I suppose.
> 
> One of the things I did was make a call to the magnet company to inquire about their other products. I was very pleased with the response I received. For those of you who may not have read, I had found some printable magnet sheeting on Ebay and ordered up a package of 50 sheets. The price was good and it was a nice opportunity for me to look into other possibilities for surfaces for my customers to use. I found the magnets to be great for painting, although I thought that if they were slightly thicker that they would be more functional. These thin sheets that I ordered were fine for holding maybe a sheet of paper, but for the most part they were self-supporting and mainly decorative. Something that would have slightly more holding power would possibly be better.
> 
> When I received the order, there was a business card enclosed (a magnetic one, of course!) with the name of a customer service representative. I called the number and inquired about what other products they carried that would fit my need. I found the rep to be very nice and helpful and after a pleasant conversation, she told me she would send me a sample package of some of the different types of magnetic sheets that may suit my needs. After a quick email to her with my shipping information, I received a confirmation that the package would go out that day.
> 
> Now that is the way to do business. It is also a great example of how using Ebay to market your company and products can work well for you. By offering a decent price and good service on a large forum such as Ebay, it attracted me as a customer not only for the basic product that was for sale, but also for other products and future sales. Some of you who are selling your items may want to try this on a sample item. If you have something that you could afford to sell at a somewhat lower cost in order to attract new customers, perhaps you should give it a try. I found the ink system for my printer this way too. (I talked about the ink system that I use in this blog entry) Once I started using it and saw the good service I received from this vendor, they earned a good customer.
> 
> The other thing that I did that took up most of the rest of the day was that I updated the site and wrote the newsletter. The update wasn't big (thankfully!) but my host company upgraded their software and I had the challenge of picking through the new interface and trying to figure out how to do everything all over again. I had stated last week that they made this change and for the most part it is for the better, but after actually working with it for a while I have come to the conclusion that they could have done some better testing and refining before forcing it on their customers. I needed to go to online chat with them three times in the course of the day to figure out how to do some things that I regularly do.
> 
> I am not a stupid woman (I don't think I am anyway) but I found that the online help files were incomplete and not very helpful For example, when I was getting ready to send out my newsletter, there was no 'send' button that was evident. I went to the help files and in them it was explained how to construct the bulk email and message, but it stopped abruptly when it came to the sending part. I felt confused and somewhat stupid.
> 
> I got onto the online chat and the rep that was helping me had to check. Apparently she didn't know either. After a few minutes, she returned and told me that there was a flyout from a small symbol on the bottom right corner of the page and sure enough there was. But how was I to know that? I asked her why it wasn't pointed out in the online help and she said they were 'working on completing the instructions and making them clearer.' Forgive me if I seem short-sighted but you would think that they would be completed and updated BEFORE the software was implemented and forced on their customers. Seriously.
> 
> There were other things too, like you had to hand-code some of the links and such in order to make them function properly. Then, when you switched back from the HTML screen, there was all kinds of extra code thrown into the text that you needed to hand clear or it would show up as random gibberish in the text. And finally, there was no preview for the newsletter, so I needed to repeatedly send a copy to my own email to see how it worked. For some reason, after it was cued for sending, it took up to an hour for me to receive in my email. At first I thought it was being filtered out as spam, but eventually it all showed up and then I had trouble keeping the versions of corrections straight.
> 
> It made my brain hurt.
> 
> Yes - it was quite buggy. I do know basic HTML (and I mean basic!) but being the teacher that I am I always think of things in terms of those who are brand new to things. Yes, it was a struggle for me but eventually the newsletter got out and all was well, but I feel for the poor person that doesn't have a clue about coding and is stuck with buggy software. Not good, I would imagine.
> 
> I like doing the newsletter and try not to do more than two a month. I don't like to bother people, but things seem to move so fast on the site and there are always updates so I like people to be aware of them. I put a new coupon offer for my mailing list customers which gives them a 15% discount on their orders with the code. I like doing this because I like to reward people for their support and loyalty and encourage them to join the list. The list is growing every day and I believe that is what is helping my business grow, even in these difficult times.
> 
> So it was a full day and today will be back to the drawing board for me. It will be a pleasure to be able to do some 'mindless drawing' and hopefully I can get to the saw by tomorrow. I need to get that new project to the magazine as soon as I can.
> 
> So early I am and it seems I burned some of that extra time rambling on here a bit. But that is OK. I still accomplished a bit before I started writing this morning and I am only on my first cup of coffee. The day is young and there is more adventure to be had I am sure.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and enjoy the season. Remember to do something fun and creative too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (here's a nice picture for you to enjoy!)


Thanks Joe! Yes, I am getting a lot accomplished today. As far as the picture, I tried to find the credits for it and I couldn't find any. I just thought it was nice. I like putting at least one picture in the blog each day. If not something new that I am making, then I will find something nice to see in the morning. Eye candy is good! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Getting an Early Start Today*
> 
> I got up early this morning. It was one of those days where you just wake up and feel good and get moving. I suppose that there is a lot on my mind, but that is usually the case and I don't see today as being much different from every other days. There is always lots to do.
> 
> It's still raining (it has been for several days now) and it has been misty and kind of dreary. I am kind of waiting for it to dry up a little bit so I can take a walk in the woods. The trees are starting to look like they are turning and I don't want to miss seeing the colors. Blissfully it has cooled off a bit and it doesn't seem as humid. That really makes a difference for me and is probably why I feel so good. Winter is coming . . .
> 
> Yesterday was one of those day where I accomplished so much, yet so little. Even though I am tallying in my mind what I got done and still need to do, I don't know whether to be proud of myself or disappointed. I worked on things all day long and didn't fool around much in between and at the end of the day (around 9pm) I still had a long list of things to work on. Rome wasn't built in a day I suppose.
> 
> One of the things I did was make a call to the magnet company to inquire about their other products. I was very pleased with the response I received. For those of you who may not have read, I had found some printable magnet sheeting on Ebay and ordered up a package of 50 sheets. The price was good and it was a nice opportunity for me to look into other possibilities for surfaces for my customers to use. I found the magnets to be great for painting, although I thought that if they were slightly thicker that they would be more functional. These thin sheets that I ordered were fine for holding maybe a sheet of paper, but for the most part they were self-supporting and mainly decorative. Something that would have slightly more holding power would possibly be better.
> 
> When I received the order, there was a business card enclosed (a magnetic one, of course!) with the name of a customer service representative. I called the number and inquired about what other products they carried that would fit my need. I found the rep to be very nice and helpful and after a pleasant conversation, she told me she would send me a sample package of some of the different types of magnetic sheets that may suit my needs. After a quick email to her with my shipping information, I received a confirmation that the package would go out that day.
> 
> Now that is the way to do business. It is also a great example of how using Ebay to market your company and products can work well for you. By offering a decent price and good service on a large forum such as Ebay, it attracted me as a customer not only for the basic product that was for sale, but also for other products and future sales. Some of you who are selling your items may want to try this on a sample item. If you have something that you could afford to sell at a somewhat lower cost in order to attract new customers, perhaps you should give it a try. I found the ink system for my printer this way too. (I talked about the ink system that I use in this blog entry) Once I started using it and saw the good service I received from this vendor, they earned a good customer.
> 
> The other thing that I did that took up most of the rest of the day was that I updated the site and wrote the newsletter. The update wasn't big (thankfully!) but my host company upgraded their software and I had the challenge of picking through the new interface and trying to figure out how to do everything all over again. I had stated last week that they made this change and for the most part it is for the better, but after actually working with it for a while I have come to the conclusion that they could have done some better testing and refining before forcing it on their customers. I needed to go to online chat with them three times in the course of the day to figure out how to do some things that I regularly do.
> 
> I am not a stupid woman (I don't think I am anyway) but I found that the online help files were incomplete and not very helpful For example, when I was getting ready to send out my newsletter, there was no 'send' button that was evident. I went to the help files and in them it was explained how to construct the bulk email and message, but it stopped abruptly when it came to the sending part. I felt confused and somewhat stupid.
> 
> I got onto the online chat and the rep that was helping me had to check. Apparently she didn't know either. After a few minutes, she returned and told me that there was a flyout from a small symbol on the bottom right corner of the page and sure enough there was. But how was I to know that? I asked her why it wasn't pointed out in the online help and she said they were 'working on completing the instructions and making them clearer.' Forgive me if I seem short-sighted but you would think that they would be completed and updated BEFORE the software was implemented and forced on their customers. Seriously.
> 
> There were other things too, like you had to hand-code some of the links and such in order to make them function properly. Then, when you switched back from the HTML screen, there was all kinds of extra code thrown into the text that you needed to hand clear or it would show up as random gibberish in the text. And finally, there was no preview for the newsletter, so I needed to repeatedly send a copy to my own email to see how it worked. For some reason, after it was cued for sending, it took up to an hour for me to receive in my email. At first I thought it was being filtered out as spam, but eventually it all showed up and then I had trouble keeping the versions of corrections straight.
> 
> It made my brain hurt.
> 
> Yes - it was quite buggy. I do know basic HTML (and I mean basic!) but being the teacher that I am I always think of things in terms of those who are brand new to things. Yes, it was a struggle for me but eventually the newsletter got out and all was well, but I feel for the poor person that doesn't have a clue about coding and is stuck with buggy software. Not good, I would imagine.
> 
> I like doing the newsletter and try not to do more than two a month. I don't like to bother people, but things seem to move so fast on the site and there are always updates so I like people to be aware of them. I put a new coupon offer for my mailing list customers which gives them a 15% discount on their orders with the code. I like doing this because I like to reward people for their support and loyalty and encourage them to join the list. The list is growing every day and I believe that is what is helping my business grow, even in these difficult times.
> 
> So it was a full day and today will be back to the drawing board for me. It will be a pleasure to be able to do some 'mindless drawing' and hopefully I can get to the saw by tomorrow. I need to get that new project to the magazine as soon as I can.
> 
> So early I am and it seems I burned some of that extra time rambling on here a bit. But that is OK. I still accomplished a bit before I started writing this morning and I am only on my first cup of coffee. The day is young and there is more adventure to be had I am sure.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and enjoy the season. Remember to do something fun and creative too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (here's a nice picture for you to enjoy!)


Thank you… you're doing good…

You have a great day too!

cul…


----------



## scrollgirl

*Out of the Zone*

It's raining again this morning and I am starting to think that I should scroll saw an ark. I think it has rained for about five days straight now, and even though it isn't violent weather, it just seems like a lot.

I usually don't let the weather get to me, and it certainly hasn't now, but I have wanted to go for a nice walk in the woods and take in the sites before the leaves all fall. Each day I notice more and more of them are turning golden brown. I am wondering if we are going to get much color at all this year. I remember last year, as we were driving to Bernie and Ellen's camp for Thanksgiving the colors were just about at a peak, with the landscape looking as if someone took a paint brush and painted the trees in all the traditional autumn colors. Thanksgiving for us here in Canada is Monday, and there is nowhere near the color that was present last year at this time. I have the feeling that before long the leaves are just going to turn brown and fall off. I wonder if the amount of rain has anything to do with that. I am not sure how it works.

I completed phase one of the next project for the magazine yesterday. As I stated previously, this project is one that will be presented over three issues. I don't think I have ever done a series like this for Creative Woodworks and Crafts before, and I am anxious to see how it is received. I hope to finish up drawing what I need for the first segment today and then I will be able to cut things out tomorrow.

It seems like I have been working on this for quite a while, but in reality I have not. It is just that I have done much of the planning in my head for a bit and it only seems as if I was actually working on it while I was doing other things.

Thinking things through is a large part of the process that doesn't get seen, although it is probably the most important part. It reminds me of when I visited the then 'Sears Tower' when I lived in Chicago and learned all these amazing facts about the building, like the fact that it had 2000 miles of electrical wire contained in its structure. Who would have thought?

It just goes to show us that things aren't always what they seem. Sometimes the simplest projects take the most time to figure out and it is only because of good planning that they seem to come together so easily. Making things work well and go together easily is an art in itself.

I have had several versions of my current project swirling around in my head. Trying to figure out the best way to make it work which will also be the simplest and most functional was probably the biggest part of the challenge. When you finally do see what I have come up with, you will probably think it is quite simple and wonder what the dilemma was. If that is the case, then I have done my job well. I am still debating on a couple of points and I probably won't know which path to follow until I am actually cutting, but that is OK and I am certain that tomorrow when I cut I will figure things out. That is the kind of thing that makes it exciting. When I finally see what is in my mind come to life and graduate from thought to physical object can be both exciting and thrilling, even it if is simple.

Part of the challenge of continually coming up with new designs is doing so in a way that is innovative and fun for others to duplicate. There are days when I feel extremely clever and frankly - there are days when I don't. I suppose it depends on how well I have thought things through and how successful the implementation of the ideas are. But that is, I feel, where experience has a hand in things and I know from past attempts what will be successful and what will not. It is a time when all those trials and errors pay off (yes - even the errors) because it teaches us what to expect and helps us find a way. I think they call it 'learning.'

I look forward to the day ahead of me. I like the challenge of making new things. It is more than just drawing and scroll work this time around - it is building something new. Every once in a while it is good for me to do a project like this. It makes me think a bit more and stretches my mind a bit. It keeps me fresh. And it keeps my work fun.

I wish you all a wonderful day. Have fun and stretch a little farther.










(Photography by Carlos Quandt)

Be brave enough to live life creatively. The creative is the place where no one else has ever been. You have to leave the city of your comfort and go into the wilderness of your intuition. ~Alan Alda~


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of the Zone*
> 
> It's raining again this morning and I am starting to think that I should scroll saw an ark. I think it has rained for about five days straight now, and even though it isn't violent weather, it just seems like a lot.
> 
> I usually don't let the weather get to me, and it certainly hasn't now, but I have wanted to go for a nice walk in the woods and take in the sites before the leaves all fall. Each day I notice more and more of them are turning golden brown. I am wondering if we are going to get much color at all this year. I remember last year, as we were driving to Bernie and Ellen's camp for Thanksgiving the colors were just about at a peak, with the landscape looking as if someone took a paint brush and painted the trees in all the traditional autumn colors. Thanksgiving for us here in Canada is Monday, and there is nowhere near the color that was present last year at this time. I have the feeling that before long the leaves are just going to turn brown and fall off. I wonder if the amount of rain has anything to do with that. I am not sure how it works.
> 
> I completed phase one of the next project for the magazine yesterday. As I stated previously, this project is one that will be presented over three issues. I don't think I have ever done a series like this for Creative Woodworks and Crafts before, and I am anxious to see how it is received. I hope to finish up drawing what I need for the first segment today and then I will be able to cut things out tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like I have been working on this for quite a while, but in reality I have not. It is just that I have done much of the planning in my head for a bit and it only seems as if I was actually working on it while I was doing other things.
> 
> Thinking things through is a large part of the process that doesn't get seen, although it is probably the most important part. It reminds me of when I visited the then 'Sears Tower' when I lived in Chicago and learned all these amazing facts about the building, like the fact that it had 2000 miles of electrical wire contained in its structure. Who would have thought?
> 
> It just goes to show us that things aren't always what they seem. Sometimes the simplest projects take the most time to figure out and it is only because of good planning that they seem to come together so easily. Making things work well and go together easily is an art in itself.
> 
> I have had several versions of my current project swirling around in my head. Trying to figure out the best way to make it work which will also be the simplest and most functional was probably the biggest part of the challenge. When you finally do see what I have come up with, you will probably think it is quite simple and wonder what the dilemma was. If that is the case, then I have done my job well. I am still debating on a couple of points and I probably won't know which path to follow until I am actually cutting, but that is OK and I am certain that tomorrow when I cut I will figure things out. That is the kind of thing that makes it exciting. When I finally see what is in my mind come to life and graduate from thought to physical object can be both exciting and thrilling, even it if is simple.
> 
> Part of the challenge of continually coming up with new designs is doing so in a way that is innovative and fun for others to duplicate. There are days when I feel extremely clever and frankly - there are days when I don't. I suppose it depends on how well I have thought things through and how successful the implementation of the ideas are. But that is, I feel, where experience has a hand in things and I know from past attempts what will be successful and what will not. It is a time when all those trials and errors pay off (yes - even the errors) because it teaches us what to expect and helps us find a way. I think they call it 'learning.'
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead of me. I like the challenge of making new things. It is more than just drawing and scroll work this time around - it is building something new. Every once in a while it is good for me to do a project like this. It makes me think a bit more and stretches my mind a bit. It keeps me fresh. And it keeps my work fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have fun and stretch a little farther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photography by Carlos Quandt)
> 
> Be brave enough to live life creatively. The creative is the place where no one else has ever been. You have to leave the city of your comfort and go into the wilderness of your intuition. ~Alan Alda~


nice picture you have found to us 
you proppebly right about its going easyer if its planned … I don´t know …lol
but I know its nearly always goes wrong some how when doing it on the fly
with the afterburner engaged becourse its job you think you can do on the backbones 
and just want to be finished

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of the Zone*
> 
> It's raining again this morning and I am starting to think that I should scroll saw an ark. I think it has rained for about five days straight now, and even though it isn't violent weather, it just seems like a lot.
> 
> I usually don't let the weather get to me, and it certainly hasn't now, but I have wanted to go for a nice walk in the woods and take in the sites before the leaves all fall. Each day I notice more and more of them are turning golden brown. I am wondering if we are going to get much color at all this year. I remember last year, as we were driving to Bernie and Ellen's camp for Thanksgiving the colors were just about at a peak, with the landscape looking as if someone took a paint brush and painted the trees in all the traditional autumn colors. Thanksgiving for us here in Canada is Monday, and there is nowhere near the color that was present last year at this time. I have the feeling that before long the leaves are just going to turn brown and fall off. I wonder if the amount of rain has anything to do with that. I am not sure how it works.
> 
> I completed phase one of the next project for the magazine yesterday. As I stated previously, this project is one that will be presented over three issues. I don't think I have ever done a series like this for Creative Woodworks and Crafts before, and I am anxious to see how it is received. I hope to finish up drawing what I need for the first segment today and then I will be able to cut things out tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like I have been working on this for quite a while, but in reality I have not. It is just that I have done much of the planning in my head for a bit and it only seems as if I was actually working on it while I was doing other things.
> 
> Thinking things through is a large part of the process that doesn't get seen, although it is probably the most important part. It reminds me of when I visited the then 'Sears Tower' when I lived in Chicago and learned all these amazing facts about the building, like the fact that it had 2000 miles of electrical wire contained in its structure. Who would have thought?
> 
> It just goes to show us that things aren't always what they seem. Sometimes the simplest projects take the most time to figure out and it is only because of good planning that they seem to come together so easily. Making things work well and go together easily is an art in itself.
> 
> I have had several versions of my current project swirling around in my head. Trying to figure out the best way to make it work which will also be the simplest and most functional was probably the biggest part of the challenge. When you finally do see what I have come up with, you will probably think it is quite simple and wonder what the dilemma was. If that is the case, then I have done my job well. I am still debating on a couple of points and I probably won't know which path to follow until I am actually cutting, but that is OK and I am certain that tomorrow when I cut I will figure things out. That is the kind of thing that makes it exciting. When I finally see what is in my mind come to life and graduate from thought to physical object can be both exciting and thrilling, even it if is simple.
> 
> Part of the challenge of continually coming up with new designs is doing so in a way that is innovative and fun for others to duplicate. There are days when I feel extremely clever and frankly - there are days when I don't. I suppose it depends on how well I have thought things through and how successful the implementation of the ideas are. But that is, I feel, where experience has a hand in things and I know from past attempts what will be successful and what will not. It is a time when all those trials and errors pay off (yes - even the errors) because it teaches us what to expect and helps us find a way. I think they call it 'learning.'
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead of me. I like the challenge of making new things. It is more than just drawing and scroll work this time around - it is building something new. Every once in a while it is good for me to do a project like this. It makes me think a bit more and stretches my mind a bit. It keeps me fresh. And it keeps my work fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have fun and stretch a little farther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photography by Carlos Quandt)
> 
> Be brave enough to live life creatively. The creative is the place where no one else has ever been. You have to leave the city of your comfort and go into the wilderness of your intuition. ~Alan Alda~


Nice picture…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of the Zone*
> 
> It's raining again this morning and I am starting to think that I should scroll saw an ark. I think it has rained for about five days straight now, and even though it isn't violent weather, it just seems like a lot.
> 
> I usually don't let the weather get to me, and it certainly hasn't now, but I have wanted to go for a nice walk in the woods and take in the sites before the leaves all fall. Each day I notice more and more of them are turning golden brown. I am wondering if we are going to get much color at all this year. I remember last year, as we were driving to Bernie and Ellen's camp for Thanksgiving the colors were just about at a peak, with the landscape looking as if someone took a paint brush and painted the trees in all the traditional autumn colors. Thanksgiving for us here in Canada is Monday, and there is nowhere near the color that was present last year at this time. I have the feeling that before long the leaves are just going to turn brown and fall off. I wonder if the amount of rain has anything to do with that. I am not sure how it works.
> 
> I completed phase one of the next project for the magazine yesterday. As I stated previously, this project is one that will be presented over three issues. I don't think I have ever done a series like this for Creative Woodworks and Crafts before, and I am anxious to see how it is received. I hope to finish up drawing what I need for the first segment today and then I will be able to cut things out tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like I have been working on this for quite a while, but in reality I have not. It is just that I have done much of the planning in my head for a bit and it only seems as if I was actually working on it while I was doing other things.
> 
> Thinking things through is a large part of the process that doesn't get seen, although it is probably the most important part. It reminds me of when I visited the then 'Sears Tower' when I lived in Chicago and learned all these amazing facts about the building, like the fact that it had 2000 miles of electrical wire contained in its structure. Who would have thought?
> 
> It just goes to show us that things aren't always what they seem. Sometimes the simplest projects take the most time to figure out and it is only because of good planning that they seem to come together so easily. Making things work well and go together easily is an art in itself.
> 
> I have had several versions of my current project swirling around in my head. Trying to figure out the best way to make it work which will also be the simplest and most functional was probably the biggest part of the challenge. When you finally do see what I have come up with, you will probably think it is quite simple and wonder what the dilemma was. If that is the case, then I have done my job well. I am still debating on a couple of points and I probably won't know which path to follow until I am actually cutting, but that is OK and I am certain that tomorrow when I cut I will figure things out. That is the kind of thing that makes it exciting. When I finally see what is in my mind come to life and graduate from thought to physical object can be both exciting and thrilling, even it if is simple.
> 
> Part of the challenge of continually coming up with new designs is doing so in a way that is innovative and fun for others to duplicate. There are days when I feel extremely clever and frankly - there are days when I don't. I suppose it depends on how well I have thought things through and how successful the implementation of the ideas are. But that is, I feel, where experience has a hand in things and I know from past attempts what will be successful and what will not. It is a time when all those trials and errors pay off (yes - even the errors) because it teaches us what to expect and helps us find a way. I think they call it 'learning.'
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead of me. I like the challenge of making new things. It is more than just drawing and scroll work this time around - it is building something new. Every once in a while it is good for me to do a project like this. It makes me think a bit more and stretches my mind a bit. It keeps me fresh. And it keeps my work fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have fun and stretch a little farther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photography by Carlos Quandt)
> 
> Be brave enough to live life creatively. The creative is the place where no one else has ever been. You have to leave the city of your comfort and go into the wilderness of your intuition. ~Alan Alda~


Thank you both for the comments. I do find that planning is well worth the time. So many times when doing things 'on the fly' as you say Dennis, I wind up making a mess of things and having to do them over. Besides the waste of time and material, it also wastes our creativity and enthusiasm for what we are doing. In the long run it takes us even longer to finish something that even we aren't very happy with. Planning ahead is a must.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Tribute*

I had some thoughts on what I planned on writing about today. But somehow this morning I just don't feel like it. After hearing of the passing of Steve Jobs last night I felt what I had originally wanted to talk about was trivial.

I didn't know a lot about Steve Jobs. Like most, I have heard of him and knew of his involvement with Apple and I knew that he was one of the pioneers of personal computers and electronics. Only through reading through the many articles and obituaries that chronicled his life have I began to understand the scope of his accomplishments.

Doesn't it seem that it is always that way?

Throughout history, how many times have we heard of artists and visionaries who in life were not given the credibility and recognition they were due, only to receive it after their death. It seems that even in these modern times, when the world as a whole is supposedly 'higher educated' that this is still often the case.

A day doesn't go by when each of our lives is not impacted by Steve's vision and dedication to his dream. The sheer fact that you are reading this from your computers all over the world, only hours, minutes or even seconds after I publish it is a testament to that.

It is because of people like Steve that we are able to live in such a wonderful world. Our ability to communicate with others so easily and instantaneously has impacted every single day of our lives.

Often I write about thinking outside the box. I encourage you to stretch your imagination, push your limits and follow your dreams. Yes, there will be obstacles along the way. There will be resistance and failure too. It takes a special type of person to disregard those obstacles and failures and forge ahead. Those are the great innovators.

I always say 'if it were easy, then everyone would be doing it.'

I try to remember those words myself on the days when I feel I am up against a wall and every turn that I take brings me to another wall. I try to find a way to go through, over or around that wall and continue on. When success is finally achieved, it makes it all that much sweeter.

The more I read about Steve Jobs, the more I see that he had many obstacles to overcome. But no matter how difficult his path was, he never lost sight of his dream. His perseverance and passion for his goals drove him to push ahead and even after he reached a plateau of success, he continued to dream and pushed further.

He was still pushing until the very end. Although he left this world as what I consider a young man, his legacy will live on.

Not only has he left a legacy of how to dream, but he has also left a legacy of how to live.

Thank you, Steve. I appreciate it.










Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. - Steve Jobs


----------



## 2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tribute*
> 
> I had some thoughts on what I planned on writing about today. But somehow this morning I just don't feel like it. After hearing of the passing of Steve Jobs last night I felt what I had originally wanted to talk about was trivial.
> 
> I didn't know a lot about Steve Jobs. Like most, I have heard of him and knew of his involvement with Apple and I knew that he was one of the pioneers of personal computers and electronics. Only through reading through the many articles and obituaries that chronicled his life have I began to understand the scope of his accomplishments.
> 
> Doesn't it seem that it is always that way?
> 
> Throughout history, how many times have we heard of artists and visionaries who in life were not given the credibility and recognition they were due, only to receive it after their death. It seems that even in these modern times, when the world as a whole is supposedly 'higher educated' that this is still often the case.
> 
> A day doesn't go by when each of our lives is not impacted by Steve's vision and dedication to his dream. The sheer fact that you are reading this from your computers all over the world, only hours, minutes or even seconds after I publish it is a testament to that.
> 
> It is because of people like Steve that we are able to live in such a wonderful world. Our ability to communicate with others so easily and instantaneously has impacted every single day of our lives.
> 
> Often I write about thinking outside the box. I encourage you to stretch your imagination, push your limits and follow your dreams. Yes, there will be obstacles along the way. There will be resistance and failure too. It takes a special type of person to disregard those obstacles and failures and forge ahead. Those are the great innovators.
> 
> I always say 'if it were easy, then everyone would be doing it.'
> 
> I try to remember those words myself on the days when I feel I am up against a wall and every turn that I take brings me to another wall. I try to find a way to go through, over or around that wall and continue on. When success is finally achieved, it makes it all that much sweeter.
> 
> The more I read about Steve Jobs, the more I see that he had many obstacles to overcome. But no matter how difficult his path was, he never lost sight of his dream. His perseverance and passion for his goals drove him to push ahead and even after he reached a plateau of success, he continued to dream and pushed further.
> 
> He was still pushing until the very end. Although he left this world as what I consider a young man, his legacy will live on.
> 
> Not only has he left a legacy of how to dream, but he has also left a legacy of how to live.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. - Steve Jobs


RIP Steve Job 

That's a beautiful quote at the end of your article, Sheila.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tribute*
> 
> I had some thoughts on what I planned on writing about today. But somehow this morning I just don't feel like it. After hearing of the passing of Steve Jobs last night I felt what I had originally wanted to talk about was trivial.
> 
> I didn't know a lot about Steve Jobs. Like most, I have heard of him and knew of his involvement with Apple and I knew that he was one of the pioneers of personal computers and electronics. Only through reading through the many articles and obituaries that chronicled his life have I began to understand the scope of his accomplishments.
> 
> Doesn't it seem that it is always that way?
> 
> Throughout history, how many times have we heard of artists and visionaries who in life were not given the credibility and recognition they were due, only to receive it after their death. It seems that even in these modern times, when the world as a whole is supposedly 'higher educated' that this is still often the case.
> 
> A day doesn't go by when each of our lives is not impacted by Steve's vision and dedication to his dream. The sheer fact that you are reading this from your computers all over the world, only hours, minutes or even seconds after I publish it is a testament to that.
> 
> It is because of people like Steve that we are able to live in such a wonderful world. Our ability to communicate with others so easily and instantaneously has impacted every single day of our lives.
> 
> Often I write about thinking outside the box. I encourage you to stretch your imagination, push your limits and follow your dreams. Yes, there will be obstacles along the way. There will be resistance and failure too. It takes a special type of person to disregard those obstacles and failures and forge ahead. Those are the great innovators.
> 
> I always say 'if it were easy, then everyone would be doing it.'
> 
> I try to remember those words myself on the days when I feel I am up against a wall and every turn that I take brings me to another wall. I try to find a way to go through, over or around that wall and continue on. When success is finally achieved, it makes it all that much sweeter.
> 
> The more I read about Steve Jobs, the more I see that he had many obstacles to overcome. But no matter how difficult his path was, he never lost sight of his dream. His perseverance and passion for his goals drove him to push ahead and even after he reached a plateau of success, he continued to dream and pushed further.
> 
> He was still pushing until the very end. Although he left this world as what I consider a young man, his legacy will live on.
> 
> Not only has he left a legacy of how to dream, but he has also left a legacy of how to live.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. - Steve Jobs


As one of his contemporaries (he was 56, I am 53) I grew up with Steve Jobs shaping my world. Although I've never owned an Apple computer or an I-anything I find his influence and way of viewing the world inspiring. A true visionary, he makes Bill Gates seem mundane by comparison.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tribute*
> 
> I had some thoughts on what I planned on writing about today. But somehow this morning I just don't feel like it. After hearing of the passing of Steve Jobs last night I felt what I had originally wanted to talk about was trivial.
> 
> I didn't know a lot about Steve Jobs. Like most, I have heard of him and knew of his involvement with Apple and I knew that he was one of the pioneers of personal computers and electronics. Only through reading through the many articles and obituaries that chronicled his life have I began to understand the scope of his accomplishments.
> 
> Doesn't it seem that it is always that way?
> 
> Throughout history, how many times have we heard of artists and visionaries who in life were not given the credibility and recognition they were due, only to receive it after their death. It seems that even in these modern times, when the world as a whole is supposedly 'higher educated' that this is still often the case.
> 
> A day doesn't go by when each of our lives is not impacted by Steve's vision and dedication to his dream. The sheer fact that you are reading this from your computers all over the world, only hours, minutes or even seconds after I publish it is a testament to that.
> 
> It is because of people like Steve that we are able to live in such a wonderful world. Our ability to communicate with others so easily and instantaneously has impacted every single day of our lives.
> 
> Often I write about thinking outside the box. I encourage you to stretch your imagination, push your limits and follow your dreams. Yes, there will be obstacles along the way. There will be resistance and failure too. It takes a special type of person to disregard those obstacles and failures and forge ahead. Those are the great innovators.
> 
> I always say 'if it were easy, then everyone would be doing it.'
> 
> I try to remember those words myself on the days when I feel I am up against a wall and every turn that I take brings me to another wall. I try to find a way to go through, over or around that wall and continue on. When success is finally achieved, it makes it all that much sweeter.
> 
> The more I read about Steve Jobs, the more I see that he had many obstacles to overcome. But no matter how difficult his path was, he never lost sight of his dream. His perseverance and passion for his goals drove him to push ahead and even after he reached a plateau of success, he continued to dream and pushed further.
> 
> He was still pushing until the very end. Although he left this world as what I consider a young man, his legacy will live on.
> 
> Not only has he left a legacy of how to dream, but he has also left a legacy of how to live.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. - Steve Jobs


*Yes…*

*Steve Jobs… RIP… Job well done… Thank you very much.*

In looking back to the beginning of the Apple Computer company and subsequent history…

Being in the Computer & Data Processing field since the later part of 1954, *I looked at the first computer from Apple.*
I was shocked to see how it was put together… Looked like a piece of pure JUNK to me… I later found out a few things about their Operating System, if you want to call it that… horrible. I did not like anything that I saw. I stayed away from Apple equipment.

*A few years later, they came out with the Macintosh* model… Now THAT was a serious computer! The best they've done to that point… It used a MOUSE! You could Click & Drag! The Operating System was way before it's time… Sure it had a few problems now & then… they all do… but, they got fixed… Apple fixed them and Improved upon their products. One could rely on their equipment. They were now on the Map!
I still stayed away from them…

*Hey! * I thought the MS Windows Operating System was pure Junk *until Windows ME came out!* Then, I started using Windows! ... to put things into perspective…

*Apple continued to develop & improve the Macintosh* line to be its Top of The Line seller… and they have stayed with it for years making a good name for themselves.

*Then, they started making small hand-held computers… Notebooks…*.. games, etc. which seemed to open huge doors and they were off to the races!

*Cell phones and I-Phones* popped up to take the world by storm… * Now, I-Pad….*

*All of this history was primarily due to the vision and leadership of Steve Jobs! *

*He made computers communicate with display screens faster than anything I had ever seen *(with the so-called SLOW clock speed chips)... He made things POP Instantly while other computers were slower than molasses… he picked the right CPU chip… What a Vision!

*To me, he really kicked the socks OFF everything he had done *before in developing the I-Phone & I-Pad…
Just an astounding operating system and features that will remain for years to come.

Steve Jobs, even while leaving us so young, *accomplished more in his short time with us *than would normally take two or three normal life spans… *He made his time count for something… He has left his mark that will last forever!*

*I've admired Steve Jobs for many many years *and knew he had the vision and the Out-of-Box ideas to really Make It! ... and he did…

*He Made It!*

*His New Ideas & Vision will be missed…* What he has done, including planning for the future, *will continue to Live for years to come.*

*Steve, thank you for all of your contributions that the world appreciates & will continue to appreciate.

May you rest in peace and enjoy…*

... and, would you believe, I have STILL not purchased any Apple product?!

… Now that I'm retired & would rather spend what money I have on Woodworking, I don't know when I will be able to afford to buy any Apple product! LOL


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tribute*
> 
> I had some thoughts on what I planned on writing about today. But somehow this morning I just don't feel like it. After hearing of the passing of Steve Jobs last night I felt what I had originally wanted to talk about was trivial.
> 
> I didn't know a lot about Steve Jobs. Like most, I have heard of him and knew of his involvement with Apple and I knew that he was one of the pioneers of personal computers and electronics. Only through reading through the many articles and obituaries that chronicled his life have I began to understand the scope of his accomplishments.
> 
> Doesn't it seem that it is always that way?
> 
> Throughout history, how many times have we heard of artists and visionaries who in life were not given the credibility and recognition they were due, only to receive it after their death. It seems that even in these modern times, when the world as a whole is supposedly 'higher educated' that this is still often the case.
> 
> A day doesn't go by when each of our lives is not impacted by Steve's vision and dedication to his dream. The sheer fact that you are reading this from your computers all over the world, only hours, minutes or even seconds after I publish it is a testament to that.
> 
> It is because of people like Steve that we are able to live in such a wonderful world. Our ability to communicate with others so easily and instantaneously has impacted every single day of our lives.
> 
> Often I write about thinking outside the box. I encourage you to stretch your imagination, push your limits and follow your dreams. Yes, there will be obstacles along the way. There will be resistance and failure too. It takes a special type of person to disregard those obstacles and failures and forge ahead. Those are the great innovators.
> 
> I always say 'if it were easy, then everyone would be doing it.'
> 
> I try to remember those words myself on the days when I feel I am up against a wall and every turn that I take brings me to another wall. I try to find a way to go through, over or around that wall and continue on. When success is finally achieved, it makes it all that much sweeter.
> 
> The more I read about Steve Jobs, the more I see that he had many obstacles to overcome. But no matter how difficult his path was, he never lost sight of his dream. His perseverance and passion for his goals drove him to push ahead and even after he reached a plateau of success, he continued to dream and pushed further.
> 
> He was still pushing until the very end. Although he left this world as what I consider a young man, his legacy will live on.
> 
> Not only has he left a legacy of how to dream, but he has also left a legacy of how to live.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. - Steve Jobs


He was a great inventor! It's hard to believe how much i use apple. I fell asleep last night watching my apple tv. I woke up and checked my email on my iPhone and then went to use my iMac to follow up on things. Now, sitting away from my iMac, I am using my iPad to get this message out. Call me a fan boy if you will, but they have great products!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tribute*
> 
> I had some thoughts on what I planned on writing about today. But somehow this morning I just don't feel like it. After hearing of the passing of Steve Jobs last night I felt what I had originally wanted to talk about was trivial.
> 
> I didn't know a lot about Steve Jobs. Like most, I have heard of him and knew of his involvement with Apple and I knew that he was one of the pioneers of personal computers and electronics. Only through reading through the many articles and obituaries that chronicled his life have I began to understand the scope of his accomplishments.
> 
> Doesn't it seem that it is always that way?
> 
> Throughout history, how many times have we heard of artists and visionaries who in life were not given the credibility and recognition they were due, only to receive it after their death. It seems that even in these modern times, when the world as a whole is supposedly 'higher educated' that this is still often the case.
> 
> A day doesn't go by when each of our lives is not impacted by Steve's vision and dedication to his dream. The sheer fact that you are reading this from your computers all over the world, only hours, minutes or even seconds after I publish it is a testament to that.
> 
> It is because of people like Steve that we are able to live in such a wonderful world. Our ability to communicate with others so easily and instantaneously has impacted every single day of our lives.
> 
> Often I write about thinking outside the box. I encourage you to stretch your imagination, push your limits and follow your dreams. Yes, there will be obstacles along the way. There will be resistance and failure too. It takes a special type of person to disregard those obstacles and failures and forge ahead. Those are the great innovators.
> 
> I always say 'if it were easy, then everyone would be doing it.'
> 
> I try to remember those words myself on the days when I feel I am up against a wall and every turn that I take brings me to another wall. I try to find a way to go through, over or around that wall and continue on. When success is finally achieved, it makes it all that much sweeter.
> 
> The more I read about Steve Jobs, the more I see that he had many obstacles to overcome. But no matter how difficult his path was, he never lost sight of his dream. His perseverance and passion for his goals drove him to push ahead and even after he reached a plateau of success, he continued to dream and pushed further.
> 
> He was still pushing until the very end. Although he left this world as what I consider a young man, his legacy will live on.
> 
> Not only has he left a legacy of how to dream, but he has also left a legacy of how to live.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary. - Steve Jobs


Yes, they Do have great products… expensive products… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'll Get By With a Little Help From My Friends*

The past several days have truly been busy. I have so many things going on right now that it is hard to decide which thing I want to do first. Usually I wind up working on the project with the nearest deadline.

Mixed into all the work projects and things that I do for my business, I have also been making some 'secret projects' which I like to send as little extras and give to people in my life. It may seem odd, but doing this is something that I truly enjoy and I consider it as time off from my regular work, even though it is quite nearly the same thing.

I suppose that is a true testament to how much I love what I do for a living and it reminds me how fortunate that I am to be surviving in a field that allows me to be creative every single day.

In looking back on my posts here, I realize that sometimes I may sound sappy or overly enthusiastic. I almost want to apologize for that, but I really can't bring myself to do it because when I honestly think about it, I am only writing about how I feel at the time and most of the time I am pretty darn happy with my life and my business and the way things are. I realize that the way I do things and live my life isn't for everyone. I am at a point where the circumstances of my life allow me to live this way. I do live very simply for the most part and besides the obsession I have with woodworking and painting, there are few things that I choose to fill my time. Perhaps it won't always be that way, but for now it is where I want to be.

Earlier this week, my friend Steve Good put a word in for me on his daily blog regarding the recent update that I did for my website. I had asked him to mention that the new catalog was just completed and ready for download and also let his readers know that I have a newsletter which they can subscribe to. I first corresponded with Steve almost two years ago when I came across his blog on the web. He writes a blog every day related to scroll sawing and on most days also gives away a free patter for scrollers to download. He has many followers and offers his subscribers not only the free patterns, but many instructional videos too.

What I noticed most about Steve is his dedication to the scroll saw community and also his willingness to give to others to help them. When I first contact him about donating a pattern for his blog, he was friendly and helpful and very grateful and gracious. I feel like we became friends quickly and over the short time I have known him, he has helped me many times without hesitation. Steve is in fact the one who first told me about Lumberjocks.com and pointed me in the direction of this site. I would have never imagined that it would begin such a wonderful relationship that I have found being here or so many other friendships which have branched out because of this site. I am very grateful.

In the wake of his recent announcement on his site regarding my own website, I was quite busy yesterday answering emails and filling orders. I knew that many of the new customers were a direct result of the mention, as I ask people to let me know how they found me when they sign up for the mailing list. I want to express my appreciation to Steve for his continued support of me and for all the people he has pointed in the direction of my site. It is good to have a colleague such as this, as it only helps to get word out about scroll sawing and grow the industry.

I am somewhat all over the place today in my thinking. Although it was the kind of day where nothing really remarkable happened, the realization that I have developed a decent and successful business in itself is something that is worth mentioning.

I still have a way to go before I can feel good that the business will support me through my old(er) age, but seeing the improvements little by little show me that I am heading in the right direction.

I am very grateful for the past couple of years and the time I have spent here on Lumberjocks and also on Steve's forum and Facebook. Not only have I made some wonderful friends who share common interests with me, but I have also learned about so many aspects of my business that I would have not known about had I not joined in.

I want to thank Steve for taking the time to help me out. He is a role model that we should follow not only in the woodworking aspect of our lives, but in all aspects. I am very happy to have met him.

Have a great day!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I'll Get By With a Little Help From My Friends*
> 
> The past several days have truly been busy. I have so many things going on right now that it is hard to decide which thing I want to do first. Usually I wind up working on the project with the nearest deadline.
> 
> Mixed into all the work projects and things that I do for my business, I have also been making some 'secret projects' which I like to send as little extras and give to people in my life. It may seem odd, but doing this is something that I truly enjoy and I consider it as time off from my regular work, even though it is quite nearly the same thing.
> 
> I suppose that is a true testament to how much I love what I do for a living and it reminds me how fortunate that I am to be surviving in a field that allows me to be creative every single day.
> 
> In looking back on my posts here, I realize that sometimes I may sound sappy or overly enthusiastic. I almost want to apologize for that, but I really can't bring myself to do it because when I honestly think about it, I am only writing about how I feel at the time and most of the time I am pretty darn happy with my life and my business and the way things are. I realize that the way I do things and live my life isn't for everyone. I am at a point where the circumstances of my life allow me to live this way. I do live very simply for the most part and besides the obsession I have with woodworking and painting, there are few things that I choose to fill my time. Perhaps it won't always be that way, but for now it is where I want to be.
> 
> Earlier this week, my friend Steve Good put a word in for me on his daily blog regarding the recent update that I did for my website. I had asked him to mention that the new catalog was just completed and ready for download and also let his readers know that I have a newsletter which they can subscribe to. I first corresponded with Steve almost two years ago when I came across his blog on the web. He writes a blog every day related to scroll sawing and on most days also gives away a free patter for scrollers to download. He has many followers and offers his subscribers not only the free patterns, but many instructional videos too.
> 
> What I noticed most about Steve is his dedication to the scroll saw community and also his willingness to give to others to help them. When I first contact him about donating a pattern for his blog, he was friendly and helpful and very grateful and gracious. I feel like we became friends quickly and over the short time I have known him, he has helped me many times without hesitation. Steve is in fact the one who first told me about Lumberjocks.com and pointed me in the direction of this site. I would have never imagined that it would begin such a wonderful relationship that I have found being here or so many other friendships which have branched out because of this site. I am very grateful.
> 
> In the wake of his recent announcement on his site regarding my own website, I was quite busy yesterday answering emails and filling orders. I knew that many of the new customers were a direct result of the mention, as I ask people to let me know how they found me when they sign up for the mailing list. I want to express my appreciation to Steve for his continued support of me and for all the people he has pointed in the direction of my site. It is good to have a colleague such as this, as it only helps to get word out about scroll sawing and grow the industry.
> 
> I am somewhat all over the place today in my thinking. Although it was the kind of day where nothing really remarkable happened, the realization that I have developed a decent and successful business in itself is something that is worth mentioning.
> 
> I still have a way to go before I can feel good that the business will support me through my old(er) age, but seeing the improvements little by little show me that I am heading in the right direction.
> 
> I am very grateful for the past couple of years and the time I have spent here on Lumberjocks and also on Steve's forum and Facebook. Not only have I made some wonderful friends who share common interests with me, but I have also learned about so many aspects of my business that I would have not known about had I not joined in.
> 
> I want to thank Steve for taking the time to help me out. He is a role model that we should follow not only in the woodworking aspect of our lives, but in all aspects. I am very happy to have met him.
> 
> Have a great day!


Steve has a very good website… has some good tutorials too!

Thank you! (PM sent)


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Toys Are Really FUN! *

As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!

So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )

It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)

Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)

When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.

Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.

And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.

So what is so special about this keyboard?

The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.

So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?

It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.










After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.

One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.

I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.

On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.

So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!

Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


Everything you do is WW ralated ;-)) It is a WW tool that keeps your patterns and blogs on the WWW.


----------



## majeagle1

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


Hi Sheila, I know that I don't always post anything on your blogs, only once in awhile, but today I must.

I have to say that you are a "bright ray of sunshine" in many of my days as I enjoy reading your blogs every day when I can. You not only do fantastic scrollwork but you are also in my mind a "writer" at heart….

Please keep it up…... Enjoy your new keyboard, ( looks like something I might take a look at…. I am a geek also)
and have a wonderful day !!!!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


I've been thinking about getting one of the back lit key boards. It would sure be nice for those middle of the night emails. I usually end up turning on the desk lamp. The auto brightness on this one sounds like a winner.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


That really sounds like a COOL keyboard! I don't think I have seen one like that…
It's nice to use a KB that has a good FEEL to it…

I was expecting you to say that it was Wireless… You might be able to use it Wireless by getting a wireless converter which consists of a small USB device that plugs into your KB as well as into the computer… and they provide the wireless Link… Sounds like you would like that too! On second thought, the wireless feature would probably work BUT your lights MAY not work (would probably work off the battery)... and the battery would NOT get *charged* in the wireless mode. You could call Logitech and ask them if any of the Wireless devices would work or not (easiest way to find out) LOL

Have a good day…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


Hi, everyone. Thank you so much for the nice comments! Gene - your words are especially kind! Sometimes I worry if the hard core woodworkers don't like when I talk about stuff that isn't directly related to woodworking! 

Joe - the keyboard IS wireless. I forgot to mention that. It does all of that without a cord and has a tiny transmitter that goes into a USB port (I have it in a hub and it works fine!) It is quite amazing.

To recharge it, you plug it right into a USB hub with a small USB lead like those that come with cameras. Then you can also get an adapter to recharge it from the wall outlet. It is quite clever! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


*ALLRIGHT!!*

Very good!

I was wondering about it already being wireless… * LOL…*

*COOL!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


Do you need security software to secure the transmissions?


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


topmax:

There is not enough POWER to worry about… I've tested with a wireless mouse, which is the same technology.

You cannot go around corners…

You must be, for the most part, in a Straight Line of Sight in order to communicate… Block it with a book, wall, etc. NO WORKY…

Security is not a problem… unless the thief is virtually Next to you… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working.  If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


Besides . . . I live among the critters here in the country. There is a 91 year old lady who lives next door. Unless she is a hacker, I think I should be OK. (I am on a secure network anyway!)

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


I thought that might be the case with low power devices. My son was here with his laptop. He didn't have to connect. One of the neighbors has a wireless system. I just used their signal. He could see everything on their computer, including their finances. He was going to leave a note telling them they needed to get it secured. Not sure if he did or not.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


*Topmax:*

That is because they (the neighbor) had an *OPEN Wireless Local Area Network..*.

*There are two kinds* of WLANs… *Open* and *Secure.*..

*Open* is open to anyone that can communicate with your computer system; do not have to sign on… just connect and start using your system… A VERY BAD way to go.

*Secure* takes one to a *Sign-On routine as soon anyone tries to communicate* with your computer… If they do not have the ID & PW, *they DO NOT get into your system.*.. You could have, for example, 3 notebooks in your family communicating with your WLAN because they were told what the ID & PW was… A Super way to go!

Sheila made it clear that she has a Secure system… which is very good!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys Are Really FUN! *
> 
> As I sit here and type this morning, I am in an entirely new world. Many of you know that I have the tendency to be somewhat of a geek at times. I love technology and computers and the ever-growing list of new 'toys' that are available for our technological pleasure. It is much like the wonderful world of woodworking, where there is always a new tool or gadget that we simply have got to get. And then for me there is also painting and art supplies. When will it end!
> 
> So what's revving up my engine this morning and making me feel like I am the coolest pattern designer in Meteghan River? (Drum roll please . . . . . )
> 
> It's my new KEYBOARD! (Ta-da!)
> 
> Now I know that some of you think I am quite silly, but I am seriously thrilled to have this new device added to my arsenal of computer equipment. I don't remember when I was last more excited about a piece of equipment such as this. (I told you I was a dork!)
> 
> When I was shopping at Staples last week for unrelated things, I noticed a display of keyboards beckoning to me from the side aisle. My current keyboard had come with my computer several years ago and probably ten or more of the keys had the characters worn right off of them.
> 
> Now I know that when you type, in theory you really aren't supposed to look at the keyboard, and for the most part I don't, but I found it to be a lot of trouble especially when I used my drawing program, as I have programmed many key functions as shortcuts and getting around to them was quite a bit trick. Another issue is that for the most part, the keyboard is on my lap. I don't sit at a traditional desk when I type and I usually have the keyboard on my lap. It isn't unusual for me to have a cat or two leaning on me as I type which means a lot of repositioning as I go.
> 
> And finally, most of the time I type out my blog here, I am sitting in the dark. I usually have the glow of the screen and now my little tree acts as a gentle light for when I first awake in the morning but other than that it is pretty dim here. It was a wonder that I was able to make sense at all when I typed.
> 
> So what is so special about this keyboard?
> 
> The main thing that caught my eye was that it was back lit. Yes, my friends, it actually lights up! The keys are laser cut and the light shines through them so that you can see them in the dark. Now the true techies and geeks probably have known about this for years, but me - I don't get out much and I live here in my own little world and unless I am looking for something, I am not really on top of things and many new things get by me. So for myself, I feel like a child on Christmas morning.
> 
> So I saw this last week and was intrigued. I am not an impulse buyer and it wasn't the cheapest keyboard on the market, so I didn't get it at that time and when I got home I began to read up on it and see if it was worth the money. Or was it just a snazzy gimmick?
> 
> It is a Logitech K800 and there was plenty of information and reviews on it. For the most part, it seemed pretty good. It has all the function keys I needed, as well as their own function keys which are all programmable. The battery life seemed good and you charge it through the USB port or through an outlet and even charge it while you use it. That was a plus. It has a light sensor so that the intensity of the brightness of the keys automatically dims and adjusts to the room lighting. It also has many cool features to save energy like five different brightnesses you can set manually and the ability to turn the back light on or off at will. There is a sensor so if you didn't use it for a couple of seconds the light goes out, again saving the battery. When you reach for it to type, the light returns instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of thinking it over, I really wanted one. It was funny because once I knew that there was something like that available, I noticed myself fumbling around in the dark every morning when typing and wishing more and more that I had it. Finally yesterday I gave in and went back and purchased it.
> 
> One of the things I found out after getting it home and trying it was that the response of the keys are incredible compared to my old keyboard. I was concerned because the keyboard is quite a bit flatter than my old one and I was afraid that it would be like typing on a laptop (which I hate!) and that I would have trouble. But it is just the contrary. The keys feel good and have a nice snap back to position and I can't believe how much faster I am typing on it. It is truly a wonderful and fun experience.
> 
> I know this isn't really a woodworking related review, but let's face it - we are all here by means of a computer so it is something that we all can relate to and possibly use. Many of us also use our computers for designing our woodworking projects with Adobe and Sketch-up and I think a keyboard is a valuable tool that is sometimes taken for granted. I will report back later on (or you can ask me at any time) as to things like battery life and how I like it after several drawing sessions. I will be happy to let you know if I am still as excited about it as I am now.
> 
> On the woodworking side of things, I did get the base of my project cut out yesterday. I am planning to route it out today and then start cutting the smaller parts. I will have some pictures of that project in the next few days as it materialized and comes to life. It looks like a beautiful day out today and it will be a great day to do some outdoor routing.
> 
> So I have another full day ahead of me today. The sun is just coming up and as light fills the room, the light on my keyboard is dimming just a bit. (It's so cool!) It is time to get a move on and get to working. If I can tear myself away from my keyboard!
> 
> Have a wonderful and fun Saturday! Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


Yes, I am on a secure network. I learned early in 'wireless-land' to secure the network. My son and his friend used to drive through the neighborhood with their laptop in the car and could pick up several signals of people with personal computers who left their networks open. Most of them would just leave the password that came with the router ("password") and you could tap in to their system using that. How silly is that?

I found when we went to the states in spring and had our laptop that people still don't know how to secure their networks. It is a shame but people have to start educating themselves to protect themselves from fraud.

We are good here! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trial and Error*

Yesterday was a day filled with fun and also some frustrations. Just because I have been designing for a long time doesn't mean that I don't make mistakes and encounter obstacles. There is no guarantee that things are going to work right every time. Even when I really thought I had everything covered.

I worked on my project for the magazine for a while yesterday. This was the one that I was talking about last week, that I have been thinking about and trying to come up with the best way to accomplish what I needed to. What I decided to make was a topper for a wall calendar. (You know the type - the nice full page calendars with the beautiful artwork on the top page and the month on the lower page. Lang makes them but so do many other companies. You see them in the 'calendar stores' in the center of the malls during holidays and they even have them at Wal-mart)

I have seen the frames for these types of calendars that are being sold for over $40.00 (USD) in some places. To me, that is a lot for what you get. Usually they are made of pine and pretty cheesy and one thing I noticed about most of them is the lack of finish on them. I think if people used them in their kitchen (where I would choose to use them) they would be difficult to keep clean and would get kind of sticky eventually from the grease. But that is just me.

When my editor Debbie mentioned that perhaps I would be able to design some sort of calendar for the magazine, this type of item immediately came to mine. I have a full frame that my dear friend Bernie made, but with the limited amount of space that the magazine has for patterns, as well as the fact that most of the projects in the magazine are geared for people with a limited amount of tools, I didn't feel that making a full frame for the calendar would be a good thing. Besides, as I learned from the one that Bernie made me, all of those larger calendars are not the same size. The one I got from Bernie is almost two inches too narrow for the Lang calendars (which of course are the ones I like best!) and every year I wind up cutting the sides off of my calendars so that they fit into the frame. Now that doesn't make that much difference, but it is sad to do because the calendars are not cheap and Saturday and Sunday often are butting right up to the frame, or even slightly hidden by it. So it was time to think of an alternative.

I decided that since I want people to be able to accomplish this project without the use of the table saw, I would make a topper only that would hold calendars. I would make it wide enough so that it would fit any size calendar and even if it is a bit wider than the calendar you have, it would still look nice. It would be easy enough to cut on the scroll saw (especially if you align the long straight edge with a milled piece of wood) and would look clean and neat and serve as a vehicle for seasonal decorations.

I drew up a nice crown design that I was pleased with. I even cut an oval recess in it so that you could change the month by placing a name plate into the oval. Part of the pattern will be the scrolled names of each month, cut from 1/8" stock and mounted on an 1/8" oval that would fit right into the oval cavity of the crown.

I also wanted to have some seasonal pieces for each month that would be mounted on the crown so that people can decorate the crown for each season. For instance, in the month of January, the overlays will be snowflakes and perhaps ice skates and a snow man. February would be hearts and cupids and such. You get the idea.

So how was I to get these pieces to attach where they could be easily interchangeable?

Magnets, of course!

I recently ordered some Rare Earth magnets from Lee Valley Tools and I am completely amazed at their strength and size. They are really tiny, but they have incredible holding power. When I saw them and tried them, I immediately got the idea of using them in this project by embedding them into the crown and then attaching washers on the back of the overlay pieces so that they stick. What could be easier? I think it is going to be a wonderful project and I will certainly show you pictures as I progress.

The part that was frustrating was trying to figure out how to hold the calendar on the back in a way that would not only be functional, but also easy to change when you had to change months.

At first I wanted to recess the calendar part in the back by running a rabbet along the bottom straight edge. I actually did this on my prototype and it looked as if it would work. I was going to install a dowel in the center of the rabbet so that you could hang the calendar and then perhaps place a strip of 1/8" stock over the edge, again placed on the dowel, so that it would kind of sandwich the calendar in place. In theory it worked well.

But once the rabbet was cut, I was saddened to see that it wasn't wide enough to accommodate where the hole was in the calendar. I was really disappointed when I realized this. If I had a table saw and wanted to go wider, I would be fine, but again, I was trying to make this project as simple as possible and I didn't want to have to use a table saw in the process. I could have re-cut the hole in the calendar and made it closer to the edge, but then there would be little material left to support the weight of the calendar and I thought it would eventually rip. I didn't want people to have to do that either. If they mis-cut it, they would certainly ruin their calendar. I was quite frustrated because I liked the idea so much and it worked so well in my mind and I just didn't think of this happening. It just went to show me that sometimes no matter how we think things through, things come up that we just didn't bargain for.

I decided to use a small screw at the back to hold the calendar in place. I am going to just leave it simple like that, as I honestly can't think of anything better. I suppose it will still look neat, and it will be sturdy enough, as the calendars are made to be hung by one hole anyway. I was really disappointed that my first ideas didn't work, but I am sure this will do fine.

My partner Keith noted that the important thing that people are going to look at will be the front of the crown and the way the pieces will interchange so easily to give different looks and I suppose he is right. Sometimes I have a tendency to over-complicate things and it is at these times when I appreciate having a partner to talk some sense into me. After all, I want this project to be fun for people to make and not frustrating from trying to make things fit. This way it is quite universal and most everyone should be able to accomplish it easily.

So I am finally past that stumbling block that I have been up against for the past several days. As I said before, it was something that was a simple idea, but there were many options and I wasn't sure which one to use to make the project one that would be the most attractive while still being easy to make. It was quite a challenge for me.

Here is a picture of the topper as it stands:










It is only the base for the rest of the designs. It seems like I spent a lot of time to get to this point and after trying a couple of different things, I figured out that basic was the best way to go. I wish my other ideas would have worked. I know in my head they were pretty neat. If I were able to use a table saw it would have been different. But that would have severely limited the audience of those who would be able to make this project and I didn't want to do that. This will allow just about everyone to be able to do it. That is what is important here.

I am moving onto scrolling the months today and working on the overlays. I also want to embed the magnets into the crown. It is getting there and hopefully everything should go well.

I also get to celebrate the first of three Thanksgiving dinners today at my partner's parent's house. Tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Canada and we are eating with Keith's family today and with Bernie and Ellen tomorrow. I already made my stuffing for the occasions so that is ready to go. The third dinner won't be until the end of November when I celebrate the USA Thanksgiving here. I like to do that and keep that tradition. It makes me feel close to my home country. (And besides, I get to have another turkey dinner!)

So it won't be my typical 'painting Sunday' today, but that is OK. I really want to work on this calendar project and see it come to life. For today, that is going to take precedence over painting. I will make up the painting time another day.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I hope you spend it doing something you love to do!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Yesterday was a day filled with fun and also some frustrations. Just because I have been designing for a long time doesn't mean that I don't make mistakes and encounter obstacles. There is no guarantee that things are going to work right every time. Even when I really thought I had everything covered.
> 
> I worked on my project for the magazine for a while yesterday. This was the one that I was talking about last week, that I have been thinking about and trying to come up with the best way to accomplish what I needed to. What I decided to make was a topper for a wall calendar. (You know the type - the nice full page calendars with the beautiful artwork on the top page and the month on the lower page. Lang makes them but so do many other companies. You see them in the 'calendar stores' in the center of the malls during holidays and they even have them at Wal-mart)
> 
> I have seen the frames for these types of calendars that are being sold for over $40.00 (USD) in some places. To me, that is a lot for what you get. Usually they are made of pine and pretty cheesy and one thing I noticed about most of them is the lack of finish on them. I think if people used them in their kitchen (where I would choose to use them) they would be difficult to keep clean and would get kind of sticky eventually from the grease. But that is just me.
> 
> When my editor Debbie mentioned that perhaps I would be able to design some sort of calendar for the magazine, this type of item immediately came to mine. I have a full frame that my dear friend Bernie made, but with the limited amount of space that the magazine has for patterns, as well as the fact that most of the projects in the magazine are geared for people with a limited amount of tools, I didn't feel that making a full frame for the calendar would be a good thing. Besides, as I learned from the one that Bernie made me, all of those larger calendars are not the same size. The one I got from Bernie is almost two inches too narrow for the Lang calendars (which of course are the ones I like best!) and every year I wind up cutting the sides off of my calendars so that they fit into the frame. Now that doesn't make that much difference, but it is sad to do because the calendars are not cheap and Saturday and Sunday often are butting right up to the frame, or even slightly hidden by it. So it was time to think of an alternative.
> 
> I decided that since I want people to be able to accomplish this project without the use of the table saw, I would make a topper only that would hold calendars. I would make it wide enough so that it would fit any size calendar and even if it is a bit wider than the calendar you have, it would still look nice. It would be easy enough to cut on the scroll saw (especially if you align the long straight edge with a milled piece of wood) and would look clean and neat and serve as a vehicle for seasonal decorations.
> 
> I drew up a nice crown design that I was pleased with. I even cut an oval recess in it so that you could change the month by placing a name plate into the oval. Part of the pattern will be the scrolled names of each month, cut from 1/8" stock and mounted on an 1/8" oval that would fit right into the oval cavity of the crown.
> 
> I also wanted to have some seasonal pieces for each month that would be mounted on the crown so that people can decorate the crown for each season. For instance, in the month of January, the overlays will be snowflakes and perhaps ice skates and a snow man. February would be hearts and cupids and such. You get the idea.
> 
> So how was I to get these pieces to attach where they could be easily interchangeable?
> 
> Magnets, of course!
> 
> I recently ordered some Rare Earth magnets from Lee Valley Tools and I am completely amazed at their strength and size. They are really tiny, but they have incredible holding power. When I saw them and tried them, I immediately got the idea of using them in this project by embedding them into the crown and then attaching washers on the back of the overlay pieces so that they stick. What could be easier? I think it is going to be a wonderful project and I will certainly show you pictures as I progress.
> 
> The part that was frustrating was trying to figure out how to hold the calendar on the back in a way that would not only be functional, but also easy to change when you had to change months.
> 
> At first I wanted to recess the calendar part in the back by running a rabbet along the bottom straight edge. I actually did this on my prototype and it looked as if it would work. I was going to install a dowel in the center of the rabbet so that you could hang the calendar and then perhaps place a strip of 1/8" stock over the edge, again placed on the dowel, so that it would kind of sandwich the calendar in place. In theory it worked well.
> 
> But once the rabbet was cut, I was saddened to see that it wasn't wide enough to accommodate where the hole was in the calendar. I was really disappointed when I realized this. If I had a table saw and wanted to go wider, I would be fine, but again, I was trying to make this project as simple as possible and I didn't want to have to use a table saw in the process. I could have re-cut the hole in the calendar and made it closer to the edge, but then there would be little material left to support the weight of the calendar and I thought it would eventually rip. I didn't want people to have to do that either. If they mis-cut it, they would certainly ruin their calendar. I was quite frustrated because I liked the idea so much and it worked so well in my mind and I just didn't think of this happening. It just went to show me that sometimes no matter how we think things through, things come up that we just didn't bargain for.
> 
> I decided to use a small screw at the back to hold the calendar in place. I am going to just leave it simple like that, as I honestly can't think of anything better. I suppose it will still look neat, and it will be sturdy enough, as the calendars are made to be hung by one hole anyway. I was really disappointed that my first ideas didn't work, but I am sure this will do fine.
> 
> My partner Keith noted that the important thing that people are going to look at will be the front of the crown and the way the pieces will interchange so easily to give different looks and I suppose he is right. Sometimes I have a tendency to over-complicate things and it is at these times when I appreciate having a partner to talk some sense into me. After all, I want this project to be fun for people to make and not frustrating from trying to make things fit. This way it is quite universal and most everyone should be able to accomplish it easily.
> 
> So I am finally past that stumbling block that I have been up against for the past several days. As I said before, it was something that was a simple idea, but there were many options and I wasn't sure which one to use to make the project one that would be the most attractive while still being easy to make. It was quite a challenge for me.
> 
> Here is a picture of the topper as it stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only the base for the rest of the designs. It seems like I spent a lot of time to get to this point and after trying a couple of different things, I figured out that basic was the best way to go. I wish my other ideas would have worked. I know in my head they were pretty neat. If I were able to use a table saw it would have been different. But that would have severely limited the audience of those who would be able to make this project and I didn't want to do that. This will allow just about everyone to be able to do it. That is what is important here.
> 
> I am moving onto scrolling the months today and working on the overlays. I also want to embed the magnets into the crown. It is getting there and hopefully everything should go well.
> 
> I also get to celebrate the first of three Thanksgiving dinners today at my partner's parent's house. Tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Canada and we are eating with Keith's family today and with Bernie and Ellen tomorrow. I already made my stuffing for the occasions so that is ready to go. The third dinner won't be until the end of November when I celebrate the USA Thanksgiving here. I like to do that and keep that tradition. It makes me feel close to my home country. (And besides, I get to have another turkey dinner!)
> 
> So it won't be my typical 'painting Sunday' today, but that is OK. I really want to work on this calendar project and see it come to life. For today, that is going to take precedence over painting. I will make up the painting time another day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I hope you spend it doing something you love to do!


Nice Calendar Top… I can see a cool painting inside… & pretty colors around it…

WOW!

Three BIG Dinners…

I didn't know Canada had a Thanksgiving… That's GOOD…

I hope you don't have the same problem I do…
... I have to be very careful about how much & what I eat… or I will quickly gain a few more LBs…
... Our Thanksgiving followed by Christmas is the HARDEST time for me and WEIGHT control…
... BUT, it sure is F U N !!

Enjoy your Thanksgiving Dinners… and may they sharpen your designing skills with more Wonderful Ideas!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Yesterday was a day filled with fun and also some frustrations. Just because I have been designing for a long time doesn't mean that I don't make mistakes and encounter obstacles. There is no guarantee that things are going to work right every time. Even when I really thought I had everything covered.
> 
> I worked on my project for the magazine for a while yesterday. This was the one that I was talking about last week, that I have been thinking about and trying to come up with the best way to accomplish what I needed to. What I decided to make was a topper for a wall calendar. (You know the type - the nice full page calendars with the beautiful artwork on the top page and the month on the lower page. Lang makes them but so do many other companies. You see them in the 'calendar stores' in the center of the malls during holidays and they even have them at Wal-mart)
> 
> I have seen the frames for these types of calendars that are being sold for over $40.00 (USD) in some places. To me, that is a lot for what you get. Usually they are made of pine and pretty cheesy and one thing I noticed about most of them is the lack of finish on them. I think if people used them in their kitchen (where I would choose to use them) they would be difficult to keep clean and would get kind of sticky eventually from the grease. But that is just me.
> 
> When my editor Debbie mentioned that perhaps I would be able to design some sort of calendar for the magazine, this type of item immediately came to mine. I have a full frame that my dear friend Bernie made, but with the limited amount of space that the magazine has for patterns, as well as the fact that most of the projects in the magazine are geared for people with a limited amount of tools, I didn't feel that making a full frame for the calendar would be a good thing. Besides, as I learned from the one that Bernie made me, all of those larger calendars are not the same size. The one I got from Bernie is almost two inches too narrow for the Lang calendars (which of course are the ones I like best!) and every year I wind up cutting the sides off of my calendars so that they fit into the frame. Now that doesn't make that much difference, but it is sad to do because the calendars are not cheap and Saturday and Sunday often are butting right up to the frame, or even slightly hidden by it. So it was time to think of an alternative.
> 
> I decided that since I want people to be able to accomplish this project without the use of the table saw, I would make a topper only that would hold calendars. I would make it wide enough so that it would fit any size calendar and even if it is a bit wider than the calendar you have, it would still look nice. It would be easy enough to cut on the scroll saw (especially if you align the long straight edge with a milled piece of wood) and would look clean and neat and serve as a vehicle for seasonal decorations.
> 
> I drew up a nice crown design that I was pleased with. I even cut an oval recess in it so that you could change the month by placing a name plate into the oval. Part of the pattern will be the scrolled names of each month, cut from 1/8" stock and mounted on an 1/8" oval that would fit right into the oval cavity of the crown.
> 
> I also wanted to have some seasonal pieces for each month that would be mounted on the crown so that people can decorate the crown for each season. For instance, in the month of January, the overlays will be snowflakes and perhaps ice skates and a snow man. February would be hearts and cupids and such. You get the idea.
> 
> So how was I to get these pieces to attach where they could be easily interchangeable?
> 
> Magnets, of course!
> 
> I recently ordered some Rare Earth magnets from Lee Valley Tools and I am completely amazed at their strength and size. They are really tiny, but they have incredible holding power. When I saw them and tried them, I immediately got the idea of using them in this project by embedding them into the crown and then attaching washers on the back of the overlay pieces so that they stick. What could be easier? I think it is going to be a wonderful project and I will certainly show you pictures as I progress.
> 
> The part that was frustrating was trying to figure out how to hold the calendar on the back in a way that would not only be functional, but also easy to change when you had to change months.
> 
> At first I wanted to recess the calendar part in the back by running a rabbet along the bottom straight edge. I actually did this on my prototype and it looked as if it would work. I was going to install a dowel in the center of the rabbet so that you could hang the calendar and then perhaps place a strip of 1/8" stock over the edge, again placed on the dowel, so that it would kind of sandwich the calendar in place. In theory it worked well.
> 
> But once the rabbet was cut, I was saddened to see that it wasn't wide enough to accommodate where the hole was in the calendar. I was really disappointed when I realized this. If I had a table saw and wanted to go wider, I would be fine, but again, I was trying to make this project as simple as possible and I didn't want to have to use a table saw in the process. I could have re-cut the hole in the calendar and made it closer to the edge, but then there would be little material left to support the weight of the calendar and I thought it would eventually rip. I didn't want people to have to do that either. If they mis-cut it, they would certainly ruin their calendar. I was quite frustrated because I liked the idea so much and it worked so well in my mind and I just didn't think of this happening. It just went to show me that sometimes no matter how we think things through, things come up that we just didn't bargain for.
> 
> I decided to use a small screw at the back to hold the calendar in place. I am going to just leave it simple like that, as I honestly can't think of anything better. I suppose it will still look neat, and it will be sturdy enough, as the calendars are made to be hung by one hole anyway. I was really disappointed that my first ideas didn't work, but I am sure this will do fine.
> 
> My partner Keith noted that the important thing that people are going to look at will be the front of the crown and the way the pieces will interchange so easily to give different looks and I suppose he is right. Sometimes I have a tendency to over-complicate things and it is at these times when I appreciate having a partner to talk some sense into me. After all, I want this project to be fun for people to make and not frustrating from trying to make things fit. This way it is quite universal and most everyone should be able to accomplish it easily.
> 
> So I am finally past that stumbling block that I have been up against for the past several days. As I said before, it was something that was a simple idea, but there were many options and I wasn't sure which one to use to make the project one that would be the most attractive while still being easy to make. It was quite a challenge for me.
> 
> Here is a picture of the topper as it stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only the base for the rest of the designs. It seems like I spent a lot of time to get to this point and after trying a couple of different things, I figured out that basic was the best way to go. I wish my other ideas would have worked. I know in my head they were pretty neat. If I were able to use a table saw it would have been different. But that would have severely limited the audience of those who would be able to make this project and I didn't want to do that. This will allow just about everyone to be able to do it. That is what is important here.
> 
> I am moving onto scrolling the months today and working on the overlays. I also want to embed the magnets into the crown. It is getting there and hopefully everything should go well.
> 
> I also get to celebrate the first of three Thanksgiving dinners today at my partner's parent's house. Tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Canada and we are eating with Keith's family today and with Bernie and Ellen tomorrow. I already made my stuffing for the occasions so that is ready to go. The third dinner won't be until the end of November when I celebrate the USA Thanksgiving here. I like to do that and keep that tradition. It makes me feel close to my home country. (And besides, I get to have another turkey dinner!)
> 
> So it won't be my typical 'painting Sunday' today, but that is OK. I really want to work on this calendar project and see it come to life. For today, that is going to take precedence over painting. I will make up the painting time another day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I hope you spend it doing something you love to do!


Thanks, Joe:
I am pretty good with moderation. I pace myself OK. Plus I started going to the gym three days a week early in the morning just to stay on top of things. See, if I have two dinners now, then by the end of November I am ready for another one!  It's all good.

I am glad you like the calendar topper. I should have more to show you all by Tuesday. I am finishing up drawing the overlays today and I will be cutting tomorrow if all goes well. I needed to get the base done right first so I knew how much space I had to work with. It should be cute though.

Stay tuned . . .

Enjoy yourself and indulge every now and then. It makes life fun! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*

Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.

I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .

In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.

In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.

While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.










In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.

In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.

I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.










I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.

For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


If I remember correctly, the leaf color variations are caused by cold not freezing fall days. When we have a hard freeze the leaves turn brown and fall off. When we have cold, not freezing days the the leaves are teased into changing colors.

Enjoy your Thanks Giving. If I may make a suggestion, start with desert. My Dad always said "Start with the pie so you know you'll have room. It's a shame when you're to full for pie, but it's no harm if your to full to finish your potatoes."


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


I look forward to seeing your completed project! It should turn out to be interesting in a good way! When I look out the windows here, all I see are green leaves. Maybe a hint of changing colors, but not much! I am ready for the cooler weather and it has arrived. Not had to have the A/C on for a couple weeks now! Its great!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


*Looking GOOD!*

I'm curious how you are going to use those magnets…
The main inlay-cameo is self explanatory… a complete picture.

With the bottom section, it appears that it could possibly be done in one of two ways…

*1.* Complete scene / picture.

*2. * Parts of The scene… Left part… Center… and Right… being able to change anyway desired.

I suspect it will probably #1 Complete Scene… (??)

It's going to be Very Nice… whatever you decide to do…

BTW, I measure my Holiday dinners by what the Scale reads… & most of the time, it goes UP. 

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


Thank you all for the comments. I love to keep you guessing. It is interesting to me to see what direction others think I will be heading in with it. Kind of fun, actually!

I just finished all the drawing and I am getting ready to head out to feed. That means that I won't be able to cut until tomorrow. But I did select all the wood and things should go quickly then. I am really pleased with the drawings and excited about seeing it come to life!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


*"I am getting ready to head out to feed. That means that I won't be able to cut until tomorrow."*

What kind of system are you using… and for what objective?

.

*"head out to feed"*… Feeding your drawings to the system?

.

*"That means that I won't be able to cut until tomorrow."*

Sounds like the system is working with your data in such a way that it will not be available until the next day. A Very Slow Computer system?

.

*"won't be able to cut"*

"cut"; what does it mean, in your system?
In the OLD days, my dad being a printer, a 'cut' was a Metal Negative that was used in the Page setup for the presses.

Thank you…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


Happy Thanksgiving Shelia!! I remember that saying, but it was always the same. "Someday you'll wish you had every bite of food you waste." I still think of that everytime I throw anything away, not just food left overs or soiled food, but wood scraps and sawdust too. ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


Hi, Joe:
I am sorry, but when I said that I was "heading out to feed" I meant I was going out for dinner (feeding my mouth!) Just a bit of kidding on my part and using slang. I forget that sometimes it doesn't translate well in writing.

My drawings are done and tomorrow I will be able to cut them on the scroll saw and see how everything looks in reality. I hand cut everything myself on the saw so it isn't like I use a CNC or anything mechanical. I just like the designs to be drawn first in Adobe Illustrator on the computer so that I am sure they will work out when cutting them. If any adjustments are necessary, I mark them on my own pattern and then change them on the computer.

Thank you very much Bob! I am not a wasteful person either. I keep even the smallest of scraps - especially with the small details that some of my projects require. I grew up with little and I am one to fix things instead of throwing them out and getting new ones. I also remember what it is like to not have much and still try to live within my means on what I have. I do OK, I think. 

You have a great night! Sheila

My computer is pretty up to date and quick and well able to handle all the graphics that I do with it. I find that necessary for me to get anything done and usually keep up with most of the software pretty well.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


OMG… was my brain on a different track!! LOL

Sorry…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


LOL! No problem Joe! You make me smile! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


Lots of people take a lot for granted. Several years ago one of the Seattle TV stations was asking people on the street if they could ever find themselves homeless? Everyone said, "No." I thought to myself We live in an area that will have a #9 earthquake eventually. It will be the biggest ever recorded when the Continental Shelf pushes out far enough to break off the Jaun De Fuca Plate. The coast will drop 3 or 3.5 meters! It will be felt in the Midwest!! Or, there will be an economic collapse. I wonder if any of those nay sayers have been foreclosed? They might be learning to live they way we were brought up, eh? More will after the quake, when ever it happens.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Eating and Working (and Eating More!)*
> 
> Well, I have one turkey dinner down and two to go! (One isn't until the end of November though, so it gives me time to recover) It was a great one though, and everything was simply yummy. I didn't stuff myself (too much) although by the end of the meal I couldn't manage to finish my piece of pumpkin cake with dark chocolate ganache filling. It was really a crime but I had to toss the rest of it out. I could eat no more.
> 
> I remember when I was young and my mother used to tell me to finish everything on my plate or I can't _ (fill in the blank with any phrase like "dessert" or "leave the table" or "play outside" - I am sure many of you remember those days!) While it did teach us not to take too more than we should, I wonder sometimes if it also didn't train us to overeat when were were already full. Hummm . . .
> 
> In any case, the evening was very pleasant and it was a good change of pace to get out and be with some non-woodworking people for a change.
> 
> In preparation for the meal, Keith and I did get out and take a nice walk. It was a beautiful day and the sun was shining and it was cool but not cold with no wind. We headed out to nearby Eel lake to walk the loop there and get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> While the woods were pretty, I fear that we will have little color this autumn. It seems that the leaves are just turning from green to gold to brown and I see little evidence of any of the beautiful oranges and pinks that we had last year. It is still pretty however, and I like the woods there next to the lake. The lake itself was peaceful and calm and probably looks like thousands of other little lakes here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the picture, I notice that there is still a lot of green left so there is hope that there will be some colors yet. I am not sure why some years the colors are deeper than others, but I am sure that there is a reason. I remember last year looking at the landscape and marveling at the shades of crimson and orange and yellow and green all at once. It was as if someone took a paintbrush and painted the trees.
> 
> In any case it was a nice walk and good to get out in the fresh air for a while.
> 
> I also got some woodworking done and got to work on my calender topper. I embedded the little magnets in it and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the majority of the drawing done and I should be able to do some cutting today. Things are falling into place nicely and it finally seems like the project is coming together how I want it to. I have about half a day today to work on it though, as we are due to go out to my friend Bernie's cottage for turkey dinner #2. Today is the 'real Thanksgiving' here in Canada and most places are closed. I did all my cooking already (actually I did it all on Saturday) so that will leave at least part of my day free to work on the sign. I have a deadline on it and I have got to get it into the mail by this week.
> 
> For those of you in Canada, I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! For all the rest of you - happy Monday! I hope you have a good day whatever you do and find a way to enjoy it!


Sheila… That's good…


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Very Full Day*

There are so many things to be grateful for. When I look around and see the big picture of my life, I understand how very fortunate I am to have so many good things. I do realize this all the time and really don't take anything for granted. My life hasn't always been like this and I have memories in the not-so-distant past of when things were troubled and I had much to worry about. Not only for myself, but for those who I loved the most.

Everyone goes through difficult times. I know that it is a part of living. I do believe in some ways that we experience adversity in our lives to remind us just how fortunate we really are. It certainly makes us appreciate what we do have to a much deeper degree. I for one realize that not everyone is able to come out of their troubles as well as I have. I truly appreciate that.

What a good day yesterday was.

After writing here and doing all the morning mail, we got out early and went to the gym for a bit. I think I am going to like doing that. The more I go the more of a habit it becomes. You all probably figured that I am big on habit and routine. Once I get started doing something, I like to follow through with it. I think it is important too for me to get out of my place every now and then and see other people. Even if it is only in passing. One of the dangers of working here at home is that I can become quite reclusive if I am not careful. Getting out a couple of times a week and having a change of scenery will be nothing but positive for me. I think that on the 'off days' we will be filling in with our walks. I don't want to let that go. Now that it is cooled down, the bugs don't seem so bad and it is quite pleasant. In any case, it was a good way to begin the day.

I spent the morning and afternoon finishing up the drawing on the new project. Yes, it took longer than I wanted. I tried a couple of things and then I thought of better things. I suppose it is my prerogative to change my mind. I am happy I did though. In looking at things on paper, I am really pleased at the outcome and can't wait to get at the saw and cut today. After thinking about this project and planning it for over a week and a half now, it will be truly exciting for me to see it finally get cut.

There is a lot to be said for planning things out like this. While some projects just seem to fall into place on their own, there are others such as this that require more thought and development. Knowing the difference between the two is the key. In the end, what is important is looking at the finished design and being able to say to yourself that you are proud of it and it was worth the extra time. Quality and not quantity and all of that. So far this project is working out quite well and I can see the pattern being around for a long time.

I should have some pictures of it tomorrow. That way you will have a better idea of what I am talking about here. Hopefully everything will work as I want it to and since the main parts of it are pretty much figured out, the rest will fall into place nicely. It is going to be a full day.

The afternoon and evening were spent up at the lake at my friend Bernie's cabin for Thanksgiving dinner. Since I have come to Nova Scotia, I have spent just about every year at the cabin with them for the holiday. Since I came to Canada over seven years ago, I found that Thanksgiving was one of the times when I was most aware that I wasn't in my own country anymore. It seemed so strange to celebrate it so much earlier than we did in the United States, and I really felt out of place. But over the years, I have come to look forward to it and having that final evening of the year (for me anyway) at the cabin. The trees are turning colors and Ellen decorates the entire place and it is always a good and relaxing time.

Yesterday was no exception. We had a wonderful meal and spent the evening chatting and catching up on things. It has been a busy summer and we haven't really had the chance to get to see them as often as we wanted. It was a good reason to take at least part of the day off and relax.

It was a beautiful day. We took the Mustang for one last 'topless' ride of the season. The days are definitely getting colder here and we both realize that soon we would be parking the car for the winter. It was sunny and bright even though the breeze was cool, the warmth of the sun made us comfortable.

As the sun began to set, the moon rose over the lake. Although the moon isn't completely full until tonight, it was big and bright and lit up the entire sky. I was happy that I remembered to bring my camera. It was a beautiful end to a day filled with friendship and creativity and beauty.










Yes, I have much to be thankful for.

Have a wonderful day today and take the time to appreciate all the good things in your life.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Using Mistakes as Tools for Learning*

I never said I was the brightest bulb in the box. I do however find it sometimes amazing how I can find new and exciting ways to make mistakes. I can be pretty innovative at that. That should count for something, shouldn't it?

Yesterday I did get to cut out all the pieces for my new calendar project. I really think it is going to be cool. This project is going to be one that will be sent to the magazine for publication and I really wanted to do a good job on it. In fact, I am going to make two versions of the overlay characters - one that will be left natural in color and the other set will be stained (much like the bird ornaments that I posted last time.) I like doing this because it offers more versatility to people. There are definitely two types of people when it comes to making scrollsawing projects - those who add stain or paint and those who don't. This way I have the base covered and hopefully will broaden the overall appeal of the project. By at least offering the instructions to add color, whether people choose to stain the pieces or not is completely up to them. It gives them a choice.

When doing this type of project, it is very easy for me to make several sets of the overlay pieces at once by what is called 'stack cutting'. Since the material that I am using for the overlays is only about 1/8" thick, stack cutting is definitely the way to go. You can stack cut anywhere from two to four (or even more if you are brave!) layers of wood at once and it really takes no more time than if you are cutting through a single piece. In fact, I like to stack cut most of the 1/8" pieces that I make because having an extra layer or two helps offer a bit more resistance and it is easier to control the piece. Sometimes when cutting a single layer of thin stock, no matter how slow you set your saw or how small the blade is it goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is very difficult to cut accurately. This helps a lot.

So I had the idea that while I was cutting the pieces this way that maybe there are readers that haven't really heard of stack cutting or have heard of it but never really tried it. My editor was saying the other day that she would be interested in me writing some more articles for the magazine to go along with some of the projects I presented and I felt that this was the perfect opportunity for me to write a companion article on stack cutting to go with this project.

As with many things, there are several different methods that you can use to efficiently hold the layers of wood together while stack cutting. My usual method is to use double sided tape and tape waste areas to make a stack. Another way is to have several pieces of wood that is the same size held together by wrapping the pieces together with packaging tape. I have also used spray adhesive and paper to stick the layers together. Some people use small finishing nails and actually nail the boards together. And finally, I had heard of many who have had a great deal of success using a hot melt glue gun.

Since there were many pieces that I wanted to stack cut for this project (just about all of them!) I thought that I would demonstrate several of these methods of holding the pieces together and try them out first hand. I had tried most of them, but this way I could kill two birds with one stone and get pictures for my article as well as set up my own work for cutting. I thought I was pretty slick.

Since I needed twelve ovals for bases for the names of the months, I decided to demonstrate three different methods on these pieces. I successfully put together the wood, one set using double-sided tape, one set using spray glue and the final set by wrapping the pieces in clear tape. Good. All was well.

Since the wood was only 1/8" thick, I didn't want to use the nailing method on this part of the project. I would think that going through the 1/8" thick material would make it difficult to hold the bottom layer in place without going through to the bottom and having the tips of the nails stick out a bit, which would disturb your cutting and scratch your table. I need to do a bit more research on that method using thicker stock.

The only other method that I wanted to show was that of using the hot melt glue. I had all the delicate overlay pieces left to do and they fit on a board approximately 8" x 10". That would be perfect for trying it out, as it was a larger area to hold together and the glue method seemed as if it would be the quickest way to do so. So I borrowed my partners' glue gun and heated it up.

On the first piece, I more or less applied glue into the corners and waste areas. But then I thought I really didn't want the pieces to shift or come apart so I was more liberal in my application over the entire piece. It worked like a charm and when I stuck it together it really held well. It was much easier than cutting little pieces of double sided tape and peeling off the paper (which was kind of tedious.) I happily glued away.

When I went to the saw and cut, I was thrilled at the stability of the stack. It didn't seem that it wanted to come apart at all or shift, which would have distorted or broken the delicate pieces underneath. I cut the main snowflake piece first, which was probably the most intricate of all. So far I was happy.

Then, when I was finished, I was eager to see how it would look. I took my small paring knife and gently put it between the layers to pry them apart. I didn't want to apply too much pressure because it would certainly break the pieces. I said something to Keith who was sitting at his computer drawing and he said to me "you didn't use the glue that was in there, did you?"

I answered, "Sure I did, why?"

He said "That was extra strength glue that I was using for turning. You aren't going to get that apart."

(DOH!)

Well who ever heard of that?! I haven't used a glue gun in years and when I did use one, there was only one kind of glue. Never this 'extra strength' stuff.

So now what??

As I picked at the piece and tried to gently get it apart, I knew that if I pushed any more it would surely break. I looked at the remaining pieces, all cemented together in the same manner and my heart sank. What a dummy!!!

I was heading to get a cup of coffee and ponder the situation and while going to heat it up the little light bulb in my head lit up and I had an idea. What if I microwave the piece to soften the glue? Would microwaving work on glue sticks?

I had no idea if it would or not, but I had nothing to lose so I popped the piece(s) into the microwave and started off at 10 seconds. When it came out, it was warm and gooey. It appeared that it was working. I put it back in for another five seconds and when it came out YES, indeed it came apart!

I was excited now and had to move quickly. I used my little paring knife to gently scrape the soft glue from the piece. As it got harder, I had to stop and place it in the over again, this time for only five seconds at a time, and eventually I was able to remove all the glue without breaking anything.

The rest of the day was happy. I continued to cut the little pieces out and they stayed together beautifully. When I was all done, I simply placed each piece in the microwave for a couple of seconds at a time to loosen the glue and clean them off.

So all is well and everything is cut and ready to be finished and stained. I am happy to say that by making this mistake, I not only learned a valuable lesson and a new way to stack cut, but I found a method that I hadn't used before that will be very useful for me in the future. I think instead of calling it a "mistake" I will label it "research". It won't make me look as stupid.

To me, writing articles is a wonderful opportunity to expand my own knowledge and learn new ways to do things. Much like earlier this year when I did the lectures and learned of placing blue masking tape under my pattern, I feel as if I have learned an entirely new (to me) method to do something that I frequently do anyway, only easier.

I am excited about this new way of stack cutting and today I will be heading out to the store to get my own glue gun and some low temp glue that will come apart without too much of a problem. I am also excited about the article and being able to share both my successes and failures with these methods (and I will be able to offer a solution to those who perhaps made the same mistake that I made!) I think it will be a valuable article for many.

I was going to share some pictures of the project with you today, but I decided to wait until tomorrow. Now that it is so close to being done, I would rather you see it finished than half done as it is now. You will just have to wait and come back tomorrow. 

Another full day is ahead of me. I am excited to see the project finally come to life. I was just sitting here wondering what I was going to put here for a picture for you all this morning and I looked up and saw pink clouds out the window. I grabbed my camera and got a picture of the most beautiful sunrise in a while. My decision was made:










How can it NOT be a wonderful day when it starts like that?

I hope you all have a great one!

The road to wisdom?
- Well, it's plain and simple to express:
Err
and err
and err again
but less
and less
and less.
~Piet Hein, "The Road to Wisdom," Grooks, 1966


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Using Mistakes as Tools for Learning*
> 
> I never said I was the brightest bulb in the box. I do however find it sometimes amazing how I can find new and exciting ways to make mistakes. I can be pretty innovative at that. That should count for something, shouldn't it?
> 
> Yesterday I did get to cut out all the pieces for my new calendar project. I really think it is going to be cool. This project is going to be one that will be sent to the magazine for publication and I really wanted to do a good job on it. In fact, I am going to make two versions of the overlay characters - one that will be left natural in color and the other set will be stained (much like the bird ornaments that I posted last time.) I like doing this because it offers more versatility to people. There are definitely two types of people when it comes to making scrollsawing projects - those who add stain or paint and those who don't. This way I have the base covered and hopefully will broaden the overall appeal of the project. By at least offering the instructions to add color, whether people choose to stain the pieces or not is completely up to them. It gives them a choice.
> 
> When doing this type of project, it is very easy for me to make several sets of the overlay pieces at once by what is called 'stack cutting'. Since the material that I am using for the overlays is only about 1/8" thick, stack cutting is definitely the way to go. You can stack cut anywhere from two to four (or even more if you are brave!) layers of wood at once and it really takes no more time than if you are cutting through a single piece. In fact, I like to stack cut most of the 1/8" pieces that I make because having an extra layer or two helps offer a bit more resistance and it is easier to control the piece. Sometimes when cutting a single layer of thin stock, no matter how slow you set your saw or how small the blade is it goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is very difficult to cut accurately. This helps a lot.
> 
> So I had the idea that while I was cutting the pieces this way that maybe there are readers that haven't really heard of stack cutting or have heard of it but never really tried it. My editor was saying the other day that she would be interested in me writing some more articles for the magazine to go along with some of the projects I presented and I felt that this was the perfect opportunity for me to write a companion article on stack cutting to go with this project.
> 
> As with many things, there are several different methods that you can use to efficiently hold the layers of wood together while stack cutting. My usual method is to use double sided tape and tape waste areas to make a stack. Another way is to have several pieces of wood that is the same size held together by wrapping the pieces together with packaging tape. I have also used spray adhesive and paper to stick the layers together. Some people use small finishing nails and actually nail the boards together. And finally, I had heard of many who have had a great deal of success using a hot melt glue gun.
> 
> Since there were many pieces that I wanted to stack cut for this project (just about all of them!) I thought that I would demonstrate several of these methods of holding the pieces together and try them out first hand. I had tried most of them, but this way I could kill two birds with one stone and get pictures for my article as well as set up my own work for cutting. I thought I was pretty slick.
> 
> Since I needed twelve ovals for bases for the names of the months, I decided to demonstrate three different methods on these pieces. I successfully put together the wood, one set using double-sided tape, one set using spray glue and the final set by wrapping the pieces in clear tape. Good. All was well.
> 
> Since the wood was only 1/8" thick, I didn't want to use the nailing method on this part of the project. I would think that going through the 1/8" thick material would make it difficult to hold the bottom layer in place without going through to the bottom and having the tips of the nails stick out a bit, which would disturb your cutting and scratch your table. I need to do a bit more research on that method using thicker stock.
> 
> The only other method that I wanted to show was that of using the hot melt glue. I had all the delicate overlay pieces left to do and they fit on a board approximately 8" x 10". That would be perfect for trying it out, as it was a larger area to hold together and the glue method seemed as if it would be the quickest way to do so. So I borrowed my partners' glue gun and heated it up.
> 
> On the first piece, I more or less applied glue into the corners and waste areas. But then I thought I really didn't want the pieces to shift or come apart so I was more liberal in my application over the entire piece. It worked like a charm and when I stuck it together it really held well. It was much easier than cutting little pieces of double sided tape and peeling off the paper (which was kind of tedious.) I happily glued away.
> 
> When I went to the saw and cut, I was thrilled at the stability of the stack. It didn't seem that it wanted to come apart at all or shift, which would have distorted or broken the delicate pieces underneath. I cut the main snowflake piece first, which was probably the most intricate of all. So far I was happy.
> 
> Then, when I was finished, I was eager to see how it would look. I took my small paring knife and gently put it between the layers to pry them apart. I didn't want to apply too much pressure because it would certainly break the pieces. I said something to Keith who was sitting at his computer drawing and he said to me "you didn't use the glue that was in there, did you?"
> 
> I answered, "Sure I did, why?"
> 
> He said "That was extra strength glue that I was using for turning. You aren't going to get that apart."
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> Well who ever heard of that?! I haven't used a glue gun in years and when I did use one, there was only one kind of glue. Never this 'extra strength' stuff.
> 
> So now what??
> 
> As I picked at the piece and tried to gently get it apart, I knew that if I pushed any more it would surely break. I looked at the remaining pieces, all cemented together in the same manner and my heart sank. What a dummy!!!
> 
> I was heading to get a cup of coffee and ponder the situation and while going to heat it up the little light bulb in my head lit up and I had an idea. What if I microwave the piece to soften the glue? Would microwaving work on glue sticks?
> 
> I had no idea if it would or not, but I had nothing to lose so I popped the piece(s) into the microwave and started off at 10 seconds. When it came out, it was warm and gooey. It appeared that it was working. I put it back in for another five seconds and when it came out YES, indeed it came apart!
> 
> I was excited now and had to move quickly. I used my little paring knife to gently scrape the soft glue from the piece. As it got harder, I had to stop and place it in the over again, this time for only five seconds at a time, and eventually I was able to remove all the glue without breaking anything.
> 
> The rest of the day was happy. I continued to cut the little pieces out and they stayed together beautifully. When I was all done, I simply placed each piece in the microwave for a couple of seconds at a time to loosen the glue and clean them off.
> 
> So all is well and everything is cut and ready to be finished and stained. I am happy to say that by making this mistake, I not only learned a valuable lesson and a new way to stack cut, but I found a method that I hadn't used before that will be very useful for me in the future. I think instead of calling it a "mistake" I will label it "research". It won't make me look as stupid.
> 
> To me, writing articles is a wonderful opportunity to expand my own knowledge and learn new ways to do things. Much like earlier this year when I did the lectures and learned of placing blue masking tape under my pattern, I feel as if I have learned an entirely new (to me) method to do something that I frequently do anyway, only easier.
> 
> I am excited about this new way of stack cutting and today I will be heading out to the store to get my own glue gun and some low temp glue that will come apart without too much of a problem. I am also excited about the article and being able to share both my successes and failures with these methods (and I will be able to offer a solution to those who perhaps made the same mistake that I made!) I think it will be a valuable article for many.
> 
> I was going to share some pictures of the project with you today, but I decided to wait until tomorrow. Now that it is so close to being done, I would rather you see it finished than half done as it is now. You will just have to wait and come back tomorrow.
> 
> Another full day is ahead of me. I am excited to see the project finally come to life. I was just sitting here wondering what I was going to put here for a picture for you all this morning and I looked up and saw pink clouds out the window. I grabbed my camera and got a picture of the most beautiful sunrise in a while. My decision was made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it NOT be a wonderful day when it starts like that?
> 
> I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> The road to wisdom?
> - Well, it's plain and simple to express:
> Err
> and err
> and err again
> but less
> and less
> and less.
> ~Piet Hein, "The Road to Wisdom," Grooks, 1966


I understand we all make mistakes. It sounds to me though that since Keith input on this one, you have the option of just blaming it on him. 
I am one of those that pins my work together for stack cutting with a brad nail gun. I use as many nails as I can, depending on what I'm cutting, in the waste areas. 
I think the worst mistake I ever done was when cutting a large detailed portrait once. I pinned it in about fifteen different places on a four high stack. It was very early one morning, so I went and drank another cups of coffee before I started cutting. After cutting on it for about three hours, I noticed something funny about all the scrap pieces that were coming out as I cut. None of them were stick together in chunks like they normally do. I catch these chunks sometimes to throw in a bucket (they make good fire starter). 
in case you haven't already figured it out, I had been cutting for a out three hours on a stack of four portraits that were pinned together, in the NON-waste area. 
Oh well. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Using Mistakes as Tools for Learning*
> 
> I never said I was the brightest bulb in the box. I do however find it sometimes amazing how I can find new and exciting ways to make mistakes. I can be pretty innovative at that. That should count for something, shouldn't it?
> 
> Yesterday I did get to cut out all the pieces for my new calendar project. I really think it is going to be cool. This project is going to be one that will be sent to the magazine for publication and I really wanted to do a good job on it. In fact, I am going to make two versions of the overlay characters - one that will be left natural in color and the other set will be stained (much like the bird ornaments that I posted last time.) I like doing this because it offers more versatility to people. There are definitely two types of people when it comes to making scrollsawing projects - those who add stain or paint and those who don't. This way I have the base covered and hopefully will broaden the overall appeal of the project. By at least offering the instructions to add color, whether people choose to stain the pieces or not is completely up to them. It gives them a choice.
> 
> When doing this type of project, it is very easy for me to make several sets of the overlay pieces at once by what is called 'stack cutting'. Since the material that I am using for the overlays is only about 1/8" thick, stack cutting is definitely the way to go. You can stack cut anywhere from two to four (or even more if you are brave!) layers of wood at once and it really takes no more time than if you are cutting through a single piece. In fact, I like to stack cut most of the 1/8" pieces that I make because having an extra layer or two helps offer a bit more resistance and it is easier to control the piece. Sometimes when cutting a single layer of thin stock, no matter how slow you set your saw or how small the blade is it goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is very difficult to cut accurately. This helps a lot.
> 
> So I had the idea that while I was cutting the pieces this way that maybe there are readers that haven't really heard of stack cutting or have heard of it but never really tried it. My editor was saying the other day that she would be interested in me writing some more articles for the magazine to go along with some of the projects I presented and I felt that this was the perfect opportunity for me to write a companion article on stack cutting to go with this project.
> 
> As with many things, there are several different methods that you can use to efficiently hold the layers of wood together while stack cutting. My usual method is to use double sided tape and tape waste areas to make a stack. Another way is to have several pieces of wood that is the same size held together by wrapping the pieces together with packaging tape. I have also used spray adhesive and paper to stick the layers together. Some people use small finishing nails and actually nail the boards together. And finally, I had heard of many who have had a great deal of success using a hot melt glue gun.
> 
> Since there were many pieces that I wanted to stack cut for this project (just about all of them!) I thought that I would demonstrate several of these methods of holding the pieces together and try them out first hand. I had tried most of them, but this way I could kill two birds with one stone and get pictures for my article as well as set up my own work for cutting. I thought I was pretty slick.
> 
> Since I needed twelve ovals for bases for the names of the months, I decided to demonstrate three different methods on these pieces. I successfully put together the wood, one set using double-sided tape, one set using spray glue and the final set by wrapping the pieces in clear tape. Good. All was well.
> 
> Since the wood was only 1/8" thick, I didn't want to use the nailing method on this part of the project. I would think that going through the 1/8" thick material would make it difficult to hold the bottom layer in place without going through to the bottom and having the tips of the nails stick out a bit, which would disturb your cutting and scratch your table. I need to do a bit more research on that method using thicker stock.
> 
> The only other method that I wanted to show was that of using the hot melt glue. I had all the delicate overlay pieces left to do and they fit on a board approximately 8" x 10". That would be perfect for trying it out, as it was a larger area to hold together and the glue method seemed as if it would be the quickest way to do so.  So I borrowed my partners' glue gun and heated it up.
> 
> On the first piece, I more or less applied glue into the corners and waste areas. But then I thought I really didn't want the pieces to shift or come apart so I was more liberal in my application over the entire piece. It worked like a charm and when I stuck it together it really held well. It was much easier than cutting little pieces of double sided tape and peeling off the paper (which was kind of tedious.) I happily glued away.
> 
> When I went to the saw and cut, I was thrilled at the stability of the stack. It didn't seem that it wanted to come apart at all or shift, which would have distorted or broken the delicate pieces underneath. I cut the main snowflake piece first, which was probably the most intricate of all. So far I was happy.
> 
> Then, when I was finished, I was eager to see how it would look. I took my small paring knife and gently put it between the layers to pry them apart. I didn't want to apply too much pressure because it would certainly break the pieces. I said something to Keith who was sitting at his computer drawing and he said to me "you didn't use the glue that was in there, did you?"
> 
> I answered, "Sure I did, why?"
> 
> He said "That was extra strength glue that I was using for turning. You aren't going to get that apart."
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> Well who ever heard of that?! I haven't used a glue gun in years and when I did use one, there was only one kind of glue. Never this 'extra strength' stuff.
> 
> So now what??
> 
> As I picked at the piece and tried to gently get it apart, I knew that if I pushed any more it would surely break. I looked at the remaining pieces, all cemented together in the same manner and my heart sank. What a dummy!!!
> 
> I was heading to get a cup of coffee and ponder the situation and while going to heat it up the little light bulb in my head lit up and I had an idea. What if I microwave the piece to soften the glue? Would microwaving work on glue sticks?
> 
> I had no idea if it would or not, but I had nothing to lose so I popped the piece(s) into the microwave and started off at 10 seconds. When it came out, it was warm and gooey. It appeared that it was working. I put it back in for another five seconds and when it came out YES, indeed it came apart!
> 
> I was excited now and had to move quickly. I used my little paring knife to gently scrape the soft glue from the piece. As it got harder, I had to stop and place it in the over again, this time for only five seconds at a time, and eventually I was able to remove all the glue without breaking anything.
> 
> The rest of the day was happy. I continued to cut the little pieces out and they stayed together beautifully. When I was all done, I simply placed each piece in the microwave for a couple of seconds at a time to loosen the glue and clean them off.
> 
> So all is well and everything is cut and ready to be finished and stained. I am happy to say that by making this mistake, I not only learned a valuable lesson and a new way to stack cut, but I found a method that I hadn't used before that will be very useful for me in the future. I think instead of calling it a "mistake" I will label it "research". It won't make me look as stupid.
> 
> To me, writing articles is a wonderful opportunity to expand my own knowledge and learn new ways to do things. Much like earlier this year when I did the lectures and learned of placing blue masking tape under my pattern, I feel as if I have learned an entirely new (to me) method to do something that I frequently do anyway, only easier.
> 
> I am excited about this new way of stack cutting and today I will be heading out to the store to get my own glue gun and some low temp glue that will come apart without too much of a problem. I am also excited about the article and being able to share both my successes and failures with these methods (and I will be able to offer a solution to those who perhaps made the same mistake that I made!) I think it will be a valuable article for many.
> 
> I was going to share some pictures of the project with you today, but I decided to wait until tomorrow. Now that it is so close to being done, I would rather you see it finished than half done as it is now. You will just have to wait and come back tomorrow.
> 
> Another full day is ahead of me. I am excited to see the project finally come to life. I was just sitting here wondering what I was going to put here for a picture for you all this morning and I looked up and saw pink clouds out the window. I grabbed my camera and got a picture of the most beautiful sunrise in a while. My decision was made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it NOT be a wonderful day when it starts like that?
> 
> I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> The road to wisdom?
> - Well, it's plain and simple to express:
> Err
> and err
> and err again
> but less
> and less
> and less.
> ~Piet Hein, "The Road to Wisdom," Grooks, 1966


I've had those days! I have used alot of different methods, and now I'm using the packaging tape method. I just wrap it around the sides and I'm done. I use to use hot glue method. But I would but it on the sides of the stack and then when i was done I didn't have to pry anything apart!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Using Mistakes as Tools for Learning*
> 
> I never said I was the brightest bulb in the box. I do however find it sometimes amazing how I can find new and exciting ways to make mistakes. I can be pretty innovative at that. That should count for something, shouldn't it?
> 
> Yesterday I did get to cut out all the pieces for my new calendar project. I really think it is going to be cool. This project is going to be one that will be sent to the magazine for publication and I really wanted to do a good job on it. In fact, I am going to make two versions of the overlay characters - one that will be left natural in color and the other set will be stained (much like the bird ornaments that I posted last time.) I like doing this because it offers more versatility to people. There are definitely two types of people when it comes to making scrollsawing projects - those who add stain or paint and those who don't. This way I have the base covered and hopefully will broaden the overall appeal of the project. By at least offering the instructions to add color, whether people choose to stain the pieces or not is completely up to them. It gives them a choice.
> 
> When doing this type of project, it is very easy for me to make several sets of the overlay pieces at once by what is called 'stack cutting'. Since the material that I am using for the overlays is only about 1/8" thick, stack cutting is definitely the way to go. You can stack cut anywhere from two to four (or even more if you are brave!) layers of wood at once and it really takes no more time than if you are cutting through a single piece. In fact, I like to stack cut most of the 1/8" pieces that I make because having an extra layer or two helps offer a bit more resistance and it is easier to control the piece. Sometimes when cutting a single layer of thin stock, no matter how slow you set your saw or how small the blade is it goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is very difficult to cut accurately. This helps a lot.
> 
> So I had the idea that while I was cutting the pieces this way that maybe there are readers that haven't really heard of stack cutting or have heard of it but never really tried it. My editor was saying the other day that she would be interested in me writing some more articles for the magazine to go along with some of the projects I presented and I felt that this was the perfect opportunity for me to write a companion article on stack cutting to go with this project.
> 
> As with many things, there are several different methods that you can use to efficiently hold the layers of wood together while stack cutting. My usual method is to use double sided tape and tape waste areas to make a stack. Another way is to have several pieces of wood that is the same size held together by wrapping the pieces together with packaging tape. I have also used spray adhesive and paper to stick the layers together. Some people use small finishing nails and actually nail the boards together. And finally, I had heard of many who have had a great deal of success using a hot melt glue gun.
> 
> Since there were many pieces that I wanted to stack cut for this project (just about all of them!) I thought that I would demonstrate several of these methods of holding the pieces together and try them out first hand. I had tried most of them, but this way I could kill two birds with one stone and get pictures for my article as well as set up my own work for cutting. I thought I was pretty slick.
> 
> Since I needed twelve ovals for bases for the names of the months, I decided to demonstrate three different methods on these pieces. I successfully put together the wood, one set using double-sided tape, one set using spray glue and the final set by wrapping the pieces in clear tape. Good. All was well.
> 
> Since the wood was only 1/8" thick, I didn't want to use the nailing method on this part of the project. I would think that going through the 1/8" thick material would make it difficult to hold the bottom layer in place without going through to the bottom and having the tips of the nails stick out a bit, which would disturb your cutting and scratch your table. I need to do a bit more research on that method using thicker stock.
> 
> The only other method that I wanted to show was that of using the hot melt glue. I had all the delicate overlay pieces left to do and they fit on a board approximately 8" x 10". That would be perfect for trying it out, as it was a larger area to hold together and the glue method seemed as if it would be the quickest way to do so. So I borrowed my partners' glue gun and heated it up.
> 
> On the first piece, I more or less applied glue into the corners and waste areas. But then I thought I really didn't want the pieces to shift or come apart so I was more liberal in my application over the entire piece. It worked like a charm and when I stuck it together it really held well. It was much easier than cutting little pieces of double sided tape and peeling off the paper (which was kind of tedious.) I happily glued away.
> 
> When I went to the saw and cut, I was thrilled at the stability of the stack. It didn't seem that it wanted to come apart at all or shift, which would have distorted or broken the delicate pieces underneath. I cut the main snowflake piece first, which was probably the most intricate of all. So far I was happy.
> 
> Then, when I was finished, I was eager to see how it would look. I took my small paring knife and gently put it between the layers to pry them apart. I didn't want to apply too much pressure because it would certainly break the pieces. I said something to Keith who was sitting at his computer drawing and he said to me "you didn't use the glue that was in there, did you?"
> 
> I answered, "Sure I did, why?"
> 
> He said "That was extra strength glue that I was using for turning. You aren't going to get that apart."
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> Well who ever heard of that?! I haven't used a glue gun in years and when I did use one, there was only one kind of glue. Never this 'extra strength' stuff.
> 
> So now what??
> 
> As I picked at the piece and tried to gently get it apart, I knew that if I pushed any more it would surely break. I looked at the remaining pieces, all cemented together in the same manner and my heart sank. What a dummy!!!
> 
> I was heading to get a cup of coffee and ponder the situation and while going to heat it up the little light bulb in my head lit up and I had an idea. What if I microwave the piece to soften the glue? Would microwaving work on glue sticks?
> 
> I had no idea if it would or not, but I had nothing to lose so I popped the piece(s) into the microwave and started off at 10 seconds. When it came out, it was warm and gooey. It appeared that it was working. I put it back in for another five seconds and when it came out YES, indeed it came apart!
> 
> I was excited now and had to move quickly. I used my little paring knife to gently scrape the soft glue from the piece. As it got harder, I had to stop and place it in the over again, this time for only five seconds at a time, and eventually I was able to remove all the glue without breaking anything.
> 
> The rest of the day was happy. I continued to cut the little pieces out and they stayed together beautifully. When I was all done, I simply placed each piece in the microwave for a couple of seconds at a time to loosen the glue and clean them off.
> 
> So all is well and everything is cut and ready to be finished and stained. I am happy to say that by making this mistake, I not only learned a valuable lesson and a new way to stack cut, but I found a method that I hadn't used before that will be very useful for me in the future. I think instead of calling it a "mistake" I will label it "research". It won't make me look as stupid.
> 
> To me, writing articles is a wonderful opportunity to expand my own knowledge and learn new ways to do things. Much like earlier this year when I did the lectures and learned of placing blue masking tape under my pattern, I feel as if I have learned an entirely new (to me) method to do something that I frequently do anyway, only easier.
> 
> I am excited about this new way of stack cutting and today I will be heading out to the store to get my own glue gun and some low temp glue that will come apart without too much of a problem. I am also excited about the article and being able to share both my successes and failures with these methods (and I will be able to offer a solution to those who perhaps made the same mistake that I made!) I think it will be a valuable article for many.
> 
> I was going to share some pictures of the project with you today, but I decided to wait until tomorrow. Now that it is so close to being done, I would rather you see it finished than half done as it is now. You will just have to wait and come back tomorrow.
> 
> Another full day is ahead of me. I am excited to see the project finally come to life. I was just sitting here wondering what I was going to put here for a picture for you all this morning and I looked up and saw pink clouds out the window. I grabbed my camera and got a picture of the most beautiful sunrise in a while. My decision was made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it NOT be a wonderful day when it starts like that?
> 
> I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> The road to wisdom?
> - Well, it's plain and simple to express:
> Err
> and err
> and err again
> but less
> and less
> and less.
> ~Piet Hein, "The Road to Wisdom," Grooks, 1966


have you hear they say …. if you don´t make mistakes you don´t work and if you make mistakes you learn
so you most be working hard and be very clever …. 

I see william did mention bradnailer … I have a small one thats always trick me badly …. countersink 
and make marks in the wood :-( but that make me think a little ….. countersink the nails from the backside 
use a flushcuting nipper on them at the topside … a piece of blue tape on each on the top … to protect your fingers  your pattern cuold maybee bee enoff .

good to see you are back on the pink clouds …. lol

take care

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Using Mistakes as Tools for Learning*
> 
> I never said I was the brightest bulb in the box. I do however find it sometimes amazing how I can find new and exciting ways to make mistakes. I can be pretty innovative at that. That should count for something, shouldn't it?
> 
> Yesterday I did get to cut out all the pieces for my new calendar project. I really think it is going to be cool. This project is going to be one that will be sent to the magazine for publication and I really wanted to do a good job on it. In fact, I am going to make two versions of the overlay characters - one that will be left natural in color and the other set will be stained (much like the bird ornaments that I posted last time.) I like doing this because it offers more versatility to people. There are definitely two types of people when it comes to making scrollsawing projects - those who add stain or paint and those who don't. This way I have the base covered and hopefully will broaden the overall appeal of the project. By at least offering the instructions to add color, whether people choose to stain the pieces or not is completely up to them. It gives them a choice.
> 
> When doing this type of project, it is very easy for me to make several sets of the overlay pieces at once by what is called 'stack cutting'. Since the material that I am using for the overlays is only about 1/8" thick, stack cutting is definitely the way to go. You can stack cut anywhere from two to four (or even more if you are brave!) layers of wood at once and it really takes no more time than if you are cutting through a single piece. In fact, I like to stack cut most of the 1/8" pieces that I make because having an extra layer or two helps offer a bit more resistance and it is easier to control the piece. Sometimes when cutting a single layer of thin stock, no matter how slow you set your saw or how small the blade is it goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is very difficult to cut accurately. This helps a lot.
> 
> So I had the idea that while I was cutting the pieces this way that maybe there are readers that haven't really heard of stack cutting or have heard of it but never really tried it. My editor was saying the other day that she would be interested in me writing some more articles for the magazine to go along with some of the projects I presented and I felt that this was the perfect opportunity for me to write a companion article on stack cutting to go with this project.
> 
> As with many things, there are several different methods that you can use to efficiently hold the layers of wood together while stack cutting. My usual method is to use double sided tape and tape waste areas to make a stack. Another way is to have several pieces of wood that is the same size held together by wrapping the pieces together with packaging tape. I have also used spray adhesive and paper to stick the layers together. Some people use small finishing nails and actually nail the boards together. And finally, I had heard of many who have had a great deal of success using a hot melt glue gun.
> 
> Since there were many pieces that I wanted to stack cut for this project (just about all of them!) I thought that I would demonstrate several of these methods of holding the pieces together and try them out first hand. I had tried most of them, but this way I could kill two birds with one stone and get pictures for my article as well as set up my own work for cutting. I thought I was pretty slick.
> 
> Since I needed twelve ovals for bases for the names of the months, I decided to demonstrate three different methods on these pieces. I successfully put together the wood, one set using double-sided tape, one set using spray glue and the final set by wrapping the pieces in clear tape. Good. All was well.
> 
> Since the wood was only 1/8" thick, I didn't want to use the nailing method on this part of the project. I would think that going through the 1/8" thick material would make it difficult to hold the bottom layer in place without going through to the bottom and having the tips of the nails stick out a bit, which would disturb your cutting and scratch your table. I need to do a bit more research on that method using thicker stock.
> 
> The only other method that I wanted to show was that of using the hot melt glue. I had all the delicate overlay pieces left to do and they fit on a board approximately 8" x 10". That would be perfect for trying it out, as it was a larger area to hold together and the glue method seemed as if it would be the quickest way to do so. So I borrowed my partners' glue gun and heated it up.
> 
> On the first piece, I more or less applied glue into the corners and waste areas. But then I thought I really didn't want the pieces to shift or come apart so I was more liberal in my application over the entire piece. It worked like a charm and when I stuck it together it really held well. It was much easier than cutting little pieces of double sided tape and peeling off the paper (which was kind of tedious.) I happily glued away.
> 
> When I went to the saw and cut, I was thrilled at the stability of the stack. It didn't seem that it wanted to come apart at all or shift, which would have distorted or broken the delicate pieces underneath. I cut the main snowflake piece first, which was probably the most intricate of all. So far I was happy.
> 
> Then, when I was finished, I was eager to see how it would look. I took my small paring knife and gently put it between the layers to pry them apart. I didn't want to apply too much pressure because it would certainly break the pieces. I said something to Keith who was sitting at his computer drawing and he said to me "you didn't use the glue that was in there, did you?"
> 
> I answered, "Sure I did, why?"
> 
> He said "That was extra strength glue that I was using for turning. You aren't going to get that apart."
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> Well who ever heard of that?! I haven't used a glue gun in years and when I did use one, there was only one kind of glue. Never this 'extra strength' stuff.
> 
> So now what??
> 
> As I picked at the piece and tried to gently get it apart, I knew that if I pushed any more it would surely break. I looked at the remaining pieces, all cemented together in the same manner and my heart sank. What a dummy!!!
> 
> I was heading to get a cup of coffee and ponder the situation and while going to heat it up the little light bulb in my head lit up and I had an idea. What if I microwave the piece to soften the glue? Would microwaving work on glue sticks?
> 
> I had no idea if it would or not, but I had nothing to lose so I popped the piece(s) into the microwave and started off at 10 seconds. When it came out, it was warm and gooey. It appeared that it was working. I put it back in for another five seconds and when it came out YES, indeed it came apart!
> 
> I was excited now and had to move quickly. I used my little paring knife to gently scrape the soft glue from the piece. As it got harder, I had to stop and place it in the over again, this time for only five seconds at a time, and eventually I was able to remove all the glue without breaking anything.
> 
> The rest of the day was happy. I continued to cut the little pieces out and they stayed together beautifully. When I was all done, I simply placed each piece in the microwave for a couple of seconds at a time to loosen the glue and clean them off.
> 
> So all is well and everything is cut and ready to be finished and stained. I am happy to say that by making this mistake, I not only learned a valuable lesson and a new way to stack cut, but I found a method that I hadn't used before that will be very useful for me in the future. I think instead of calling it a "mistake" I will label it "research". It won't make me look as stupid.
> 
> To me, writing articles is a wonderful opportunity to expand my own knowledge and learn new ways to do things. Much like earlier this year when I did the lectures and learned of placing blue masking tape under my pattern, I feel as if I have learned an entirely new (to me) method to do something that I frequently do anyway, only easier.
> 
> I am excited about this new way of stack cutting and today I will be heading out to the store to get my own glue gun and some low temp glue that will come apart without too much of a problem. I am also excited about the article and being able to share both my successes and failures with these methods (and I will be able to offer a solution to those who perhaps made the same mistake that I made!) I think it will be a valuable article for many.
> 
> I was going to share some pictures of the project with you today, but I decided to wait until tomorrow. Now that it is so close to being done, I would rather you see it finished than half done as it is now. You will just have to wait and come back tomorrow.
> 
> Another full day is ahead of me. I am excited to see the project finally come to life. I was just sitting here wondering what I was going to put here for a picture for you all this morning and I looked up and saw pink clouds out the window. I grabbed my camera and got a picture of the most beautiful sunrise in a while. My decision was made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it NOT be a wonderful day when it starts like that?
> 
> I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> The road to wisdom?
> - Well, it's plain and simple to express:
> Err
> and err
> and err again
> but less
> and less
> and less.
> ~Piet Hein, "The Road to Wisdom," Grooks, 1966


Hi, Guys! I am sorry that I didn't get back to you sooner, but I was actually away from the computer most of the day yesterday.

Thank you for the support and comments and suggestions. I think that I am going to go out and get my own glue gun and use the low temp glue. I really liked the method of using the glue gun because I used to use the double sided tape and it is a pain in the butt to peel off the little pieces of backing to get them to stick. The glue gun was fast and easy - just apply and press - and if I hadn't put it all over and used the strong glue, it would have been a breeze.

I don't always like the tape only method because I find that sometimes on intricate stuff, the pieces can shift just a little and screw up the design on the lower layers. It probably is because I don't tape it tight enough and I need to work on that better. I think for larger pieces like the ovals in the calendar design it will work fine though and I will probably use that method again.

I don't have air compression tools so nailing is a bit of a pain. Not to mention the problems listed above. For me that will probably be a technique that I will not be using. If I had a full shop to work in maybe, but for me I just don't think it would be worth the set up time. I am going to include it in my article though because I think for others it will be a great way to do things.

The important thing is that I did learn from doing this and I feel that I will be able to give better advice to both my customers and also my readers in my article that I am writing. Thank you all so much for your input. It helps me a lot and hopefully you all learned a little too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Calendar Topper*

I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.

Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.

Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:










They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.

Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:










As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)










Here is the group for February:










And the stained pieces:










I think you get the idea.

I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.

Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.

Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.

I hope you all like it too!

Have a great day today!


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Great Idea and Very Well Done Sheila!!
I'm thinking these will be good sellers for you…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks, Mike! I hope that people like them and that they do well. I am going to sell some additional 'packs' for the overlays too, like maybe cat or dog silhouettes for pet lovers, or stuff like that. That way people don't have to change all the pieces every month and can just do what they like or match it to their own decor. 

I am happy you like it!

Sheila


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Sheila, what an outstanding project this looks to be. It is well thought out and very practical. In the past, I have always used a woodburning tool to burn the edges of my cuts to make them stand out, and that was very time consuming. I think what you are doing with the colors will make my life a lot easier, and make the projects look even better. You are on a roll. Congrats.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


an awesome "interactive" calender. fantastic Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks, skipper - I find that using mineral oil tends to darken the edges and makes both the outside edge and the veining lines stand out and look much like it was burned. I did very little Photoshop adjustments in these pictures besides basic cropping and levels. Yet the lines in the 'natural' pieces look nice and defined.

All the wood I used (except the month names, of course) is maple. Keith had thought that I should use a different wood for the overlays and the base, but I felt that with the oil finish it wasn't necessary and I didn't want to over complicate the project.

If you haven't tried it, try the mineral oil. It is cheap (about $5 per liter) has no odor, covers well and as a bonus makes your hands nice and soft! LOL I allow it to absorb over night and then spray with a couple of coats of spray shellac and it gives a beautiful and warm finish to just about any wood. No drips or plastic-y looking poly. It is not as durable as poly may be, but with this kind of work, it is ideal I think!

Thanks to you too, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


love it sheila, really inventive. If we have the weather here we had last year the snow will be stuck on in Nov and taken off in march..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks, Steve. Yes, it was the same here. Pretty soon I have to park my car for the winter. I will probably be getting lots of scroll sawing and painting done then!

I finished up the details today on the topper and took a picture of it so you all could see how it looks together.










It is shown with a typical Lang Calendar. I was happy with it.

 Sheila


----------



## flippedcracker

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


wow, these look awesome!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


*Sheila,*

You are absolutely *W O N D E R F U L !!
*
That is *SO COOL!*

When I *FIRST* started looking at it, slowly scrolling down, uncovering the cat…

It looked like you went *3D* on us with a box with a cat laying in it! LOL **

As I continued to scroll down, it became very obvious that it was a calendar instead! *LOL*

*Super NICE!*

*You should feel REALLY GOOD and PROUD of yourself!*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


very nice topper Sheila

I think it will sell like hot glue ….. ;-)

thank´s for the look 
have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thank you again, all!

Dennis - I think* I will stick with it*! 

Have a great night yourself!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


I love this project!!! It is awesome, and would look fantastic in my kitchen


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Really a fine work!!. Even we have only two climate here, it is nice to visualize that over there have different changes every month. Though it is designed as topper, how I wish that those numbers for days, week, and years will be produced from you hands. I like most is the elliptical backing of the month lettering. You made my mind works a lot everytime you produce a new project series. Thanks for posting. How I wish I could see the design for the November.. my birthmonth. Have a nice day always.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Calendar Topper*
> 
> I finished up on the calendar yesterday and I am pretty happy with it. I think it is a fun project and will make a nice series. I needed to take the pictures this morning because everything was drying and I will have it ready to send out tomorrow. The pictures are not exactly what I wanted, but it was still dark out when I took them. I am going to re-take them later on today and get better ones, but for here they will at least give you the idea of what I am doing.
> 
> Each month will have three pieces that will be held in place by magnets. There is also an oval disk that will fit in the recess which will have the name of the month, also held on by a magnet. Since the names of the months are glued on to the ovals, they will be quite sturdy. I used maple for everything except mahogany for the lettering of the months. I think it made it stand out really nice. The pieces will have small flat washers glued on the back which will stick nicely to the magnets and make everything easy. The calendar itself will be hung by a small screw in the back. Since the oval is recessed, the screw will hold the calendar evenly against the wall. Most calendars are held by a central hold punched in them and I felt that this was the best way to hang it from the topper.
> 
> Here is an example of the separate pieces for the month of January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really quite easy to cut out. Although the snowflakes look busy, many of the holes that decorate them are only drilled, which gives lots of extra detail without having to cut a lot of extra holes.
> 
> Here is how the pieces look mounted on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of my projects, I also am offering a stained version using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic paints. This is super easy to do and adds a bit of color for those who prefer it. You just brush the tops of the pieces and the cutting lines really make it easy to stain the different sections. I think it really adds a nice touch to the pieces. (I also brushed the snowflake piece with some fine clear glitter medium to make it shimmer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the group for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stained pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.
> 
> I am going to be offering the instructions for the base as well as the January and February overlays in the first article, and then the next five months in each of the next two issues of the magazine. There are too many pieces to offer the entire project all at once and this will at least get people started and things rolling. It is going to appear in the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will be on sale right at the beginning of January so the timing will be perfect for people to make it.
> 
> Now that the basic process is thought out, things will go pretty smoothly. This is a really fun project and I am happy that I took the time to really get things nice. It is easy to make and hopefully everyone will like it.
> 
> Today will be spent finishing up and taking better pictures. I want to make sure that everything is photographed nicely prior to shipping it , as I know it will be many months before I get it back.
> 
> I hope you all like it too!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks Katie and Bert!  I am also going to offer different overlay packs like horses and maybe cats and dogs and other non-seasonal things so people don't have to change everything each month. The twelve months will be in the magazine and there will be others available on my site after the initial project is published. I like it and and I am very happy to see all the positive responses I received from posting it. Thank you so much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time Out for Organization*

Today is what I am going to call a day to tie up loose ends. I get those every once in a while - usually in between projects where it seems that everything is everywhere and I just need a day to put everything away and reorganize it all and get things tidied up.

As I look around my place here, there seems to be stuff scattered here and there and it can be mighty annoying and counter-productive for me to work with things like this. I really don't like clutter, and with living in such a small place and also using my living space as not only a workshop, but a photography studio and sometimes even as a kitchen, you can imagine how quickly things can get out of hand if I allow them to.

I have received many comments regarding my working environment both personally and publicly on the forums. Many people marvel at my organization and how I am able to keep things so nice and tidy while still being productive and running a woodworking business. My answer to them is that the key to keeping up with things is maintenance. As with anything, it isn't that difficult to do if you don't let it get too much out of hand. While I do regularly put things away and clean up after myself, there are times when I am in the midst of things that I don't quite follow these self-imposed rules one hundred percent. Usually it is when I have deadlines or I am in the middle of finishing something that I am excited about. This time both factors figured in. So today will be a day of putting things away and taking a breath before I jump into the next project. Overall, it will be a very productive day and even though I may not produce anything new from it, it will give me a clean slate to work on for the next project, which is already being thought out while I am doing this (there is nothing wrong with multi-tasking!)

On another note, I received the samples of the magnetic sheets from the company the other day. I was both pleased and a bit disappointed at the same time. It seems that they don't quite have the product that I was thinking about and I will have to see if what they do have will work for my intentions.

For those of you who may have not read, I was exploring the possibility of using the magnetic sheets to sell with my painting patterns as an alternative for those who don't cut wood or have access to wood cutters. These sheets are printable and they can be cut with scissors and the finished product could be displayed on a refrigerator or any other metal surface. Since we all have refrigerators, I thought this was a great idea and I thought of many applications for using designs in this manner such as picture frames as well as seasonal decorations.

I had ordered up some magnetic sheets and given them a try for painting and they worked splendidly not only for painting on myself, but also for printing my own original artwork for possible sale in that manner. The sheets held the color beautifully and everything looked crisp and vibrant. I thought of how nice it would be to include a sheet of magnet paper pre-printed with the design so that all my customer had to do was paint and cut. This would be wonderful for group activities like children's parties and such and would make things nice and easy.

The only problem I had with these sheets was that they were a bit thin. Since they were paper, they could be torn if handled roughly and although they weren't what I consider 'fragile' I was hoping to find something stronger.

I called the company and they mailed out some samples of the other types of printable magnetic sheets they offered. There were three options that were possibilities:

-Option 1 was a double sided magnet that was made for laser printers. Since I have an inkjet printer, that one was out. 
-Option 2 was a double sided magnet that was made for inkjet printers. This one was a 'maybe'. It was a little more expensive (actually exactly double in price) than the paper magnet I had, but it had the thickness and durability that I wanted. On the downside, it was coated on both sides (which I am sure had something to do with the higher cost) and I felt it was unnecessary to have both sides coated so it was somewhat of a waste. 
-Option 3 was a one sided gloss coating that was used for photo printing. This was a good candidate because it was thick enough for my purposes, but I am not sure that the paint would adhere well to the glossy surface. I need to take the time to give it a try and paint on it to see if there are any problems with the paint sticking. I am sure that there is some type of preparation that I could use, but the whole point of offering these is that you can just take it out of the package and paint away. Another good thing about the gloss was that it was a little cheaper than the other two, with the price being about half way between the thick and thin stock.

The first thing I did was go to my printer and run each sheet through to see how it would work. They all did beautifully, and I must say the photo quality gloss looked simply outstanding. It got me thinking that I should get that type in any case to offer my own finished artwork on. The colors were amazing and even though I tried to smear it with both my finger and an eraser, the color held wonderfully. It was definitely the front runner.

The other papers preformed equally well in the printer, and there were no problems whatsoever in printing them out. The result was crisp and clear designs that also looked very nice and professional, although they weren't as brilliant as the gloss. Since I tested the painting on the matte surface last week, I knew that I would be able to use it for painting purposes. The only down side was the unneeded coated back side that caused it to be a bit more costly. However, if I had to use it, I would, as a clean white back for the magnets would not be a horrible thing. It would look neat and professional.

But now I am intrigued as to if I will be able to paint on the gloss surface without problems. If I am successful, it would be the best of both worlds. I did like the look of the gloss much better for printing the finished paintings and it would just make things so much easier if I were able to use the same sheeting for both.

So part of my day today will also be 'research.' I will do some test painting and see what the results are and make a decision what to order. That will open a whole new avenue for me for designing.

I truly believe that diversifying is going to be key to my success. Especially since scroll sawing is such a niche market for my designs. With the state of the economy, everyone is naturally conservative and I am sure it is no shock to everyone that the craft industry in general is suffering as a result. I realize that if people are trying to put food on their tables and keep their jobs, they are less likely to spend money on what I consider a luxury field such as crafting.

I am happy to report that my own company is still growing during these difficult times. Even though it is growing slowly, I look at any positive change as a great accomplishment and a positive. I am very encouraged by this and I do realize that it is only doing good because my partner and I continue to work extremely hard to offer new high quality patterns. In order to continue in this direction, we need to continue to work even harder.

So for today, I will take a breath and reorganize and plan. I have some ideas for where I will be heading next and all I need to do is to choose which one to implement first. That is a good place for me to be. I also have another lesson that I want to get together soon, as well as work on writing some articles for the magazine to go along with the projects. I already discussed the topics with my editor and she was very enthusiastic about me writing for them. (Who would think I would get paid to write!) I have written articles before, but they seemed to be kind of an afterthought and I now look at writing a bit differently. This could be good.

I wish you all a happy and productive Friday. I needed to drive into Digby yesterday and although it was overcast and rainy, I noticed the leaves have indeed turned into a riot of color. I couldn't get over the difference between Monday and yesterday, as I just drove that way for Thanksgiving on Monday. It just goes to show how quickly the season will pass and how soon the trees will be bare. I wish I had my camera.

Take care all. Have a great day! (Below is your picture of the day - I didn't take it but I liked it. It looks very similar to what it is like around where I am)










The photograph is by Doug Weldon. To visit his website and see his other beautiful photography you can click HERE.


----------



## WoodSimplyMade

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Out for Organization*
> 
> Today is what I am going to call a day to tie up loose ends. I get those every once in a while - usually in between projects where it seems that everything is everywhere and I just need a day to put everything away and reorganize it all and get things tidied up.
> 
> As I look around my place here, there seems to be stuff scattered here and there and it can be mighty annoying and counter-productive for me to work with things like this. I really don't like clutter, and with living in such a small place and also using my living space as not only a workshop, but a photography studio and sometimes even as a kitchen, you can imagine how quickly things can get out of hand if I allow them to.
> 
> I have received many comments regarding my working environment both personally and publicly on the forums. Many people marvel at my organization and how I am able to keep things so nice and tidy while still being productive and running a woodworking business. My answer to them is that the key to keeping up with things is maintenance. As with anything, it isn't that difficult to do if you don't let it get too much out of hand. While I do regularly put things away and clean up after myself, there are times when I am in the midst of things that I don't quite follow these self-imposed rules one hundred percent. Usually it is when I have deadlines or I am in the middle of finishing something that I am excited about. This time both factors figured in. So today will be a day of putting things away and taking a breath before I jump into the next project. Overall, it will be a very productive day and even though I may not produce anything new from it, it will give me a clean slate to work on for the next project, which is already being thought out while I am doing this (there is nothing wrong with multi-tasking!)
> 
> On another note, I received the samples of the magnetic sheets from the company the other day. I was both pleased and a bit disappointed at the same time. It seems that they don't quite have the product that I was thinking about and I will have to see if what they do have will work for my intentions.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read, I was exploring the possibility of using the magnetic sheets to sell with my painting patterns as an alternative for those who don't cut wood or have access to wood cutters. These sheets are printable and they can be cut with scissors and the finished product could be displayed on a refrigerator or any other metal surface. Since we all have refrigerators, I thought this was a great idea and I thought of many applications for using designs in this manner such as picture frames as well as seasonal decorations.
> 
> I had ordered up some magnetic sheets and given them a try for painting and they worked splendidly not only for painting on myself, but also for printing my own original artwork for possible sale in that manner. The sheets held the color beautifully and everything looked crisp and vibrant. I thought of how nice it would be to include a sheet of magnet paper pre-printed with the design so that all my customer had to do was paint and cut. This would be wonderful for group activities like children's parties and such and would make things nice and easy.
> 
> The only problem I had with these sheets was that they were a bit thin. Since they were paper, they could be torn if handled roughly and although they weren't what I consider 'fragile' I was hoping to find something stronger.
> 
> I called the company and they mailed out some samples of the other types of printable magnetic sheets they offered. There were three options that were possibilities:
> 
> -Option 1 was a double sided magnet that was made for laser printers. Since I have an inkjet printer, that one was out.
> -Option 2 was a double sided magnet that was made for inkjet printers. This one was a 'maybe'. It was a little more expensive (actually exactly double in price) than the paper magnet I had, but it had the thickness and durability that I wanted. On the downside, it was coated on both sides (which I am sure had something to do with the higher cost) and I felt it was unnecessary to have both sides coated so it was somewhat of a waste.
> -Option 3 was a one sided gloss coating that was used for photo printing. This was a good candidate because it was thick enough for my purposes, but I am not sure that the paint would adhere well to the glossy surface. I need to take the time to give it a try and paint on it to see if there are any problems with the paint sticking. I am sure that there is some type of preparation that I could use, but the whole point of offering these is that you can just take it out of the package and paint away. Another good thing about the gloss was that it was a little cheaper than the other two, with the price being about half way between the thick and thin stock.
> 
> The first thing I did was go to my printer and run each sheet through to see how it would work. They all did beautifully, and I must say the photo quality gloss looked simply outstanding. It got me thinking that I should get that type in any case to offer my own finished artwork on. The colors were amazing and even though I tried to smear it with both my finger and an eraser, the color held wonderfully. It was definitely the front runner.
> 
> The other papers preformed equally well in the printer, and there were no problems whatsoever in printing them out. The result was crisp and clear designs that also looked very nice and professional, although they weren't as brilliant as the gloss. Since I tested the painting on the matte surface last week, I knew that I would be able to use it for painting purposes. The only down side was the unneeded coated back side that caused it to be a bit more costly. However, if I had to use it, I would, as a clean white back for the magnets would not be a horrible thing. It would look neat and professional.
> 
> But now I am intrigued as to if I will be able to paint on the gloss surface without problems. If I am successful, it would be the best of both worlds. I did like the look of the gloss much better for printing the finished paintings and it would just make things so much easier if I were able to use the same sheeting for both.
> 
> So part of my day today will also be 'research.' I will do some test painting and see what the results are and make a decision what to order. That will open a whole new avenue for me for designing.
> 
> I truly believe that diversifying is going to be key to my success. Especially since scroll sawing is such a niche market for my designs. With the state of the economy, everyone is naturally conservative and I am sure it is no shock to everyone that the craft industry in general is suffering as a result. I realize that if people are trying to put food on their tables and keep their jobs, they are less likely to spend money on what I consider a luxury field such as crafting.
> 
> I am happy to report that my own company is still growing during these difficult times. Even though it is growing slowly, I look at any positive change as a great accomplishment and a positive. I am very encouraged by this and I do realize that it is only doing good because my partner and I continue to work extremely hard to offer new high quality patterns. In order to continue in this direction, we need to continue to work even harder.
> 
> So for today, I will take a breath and reorganize and plan. I have some ideas for where I will be heading next and all I need to do is to choose which one to implement first. That is a good place for me to be. I also have another lesson that I want to get together soon, as well as work on writing some articles for the magazine to go along with the projects. I already discussed the topics with my editor and she was very enthusiastic about me writing for them. (Who would think I would get paid to write!) I have written articles before, but they seemed to be kind of an afterthought and I now look at writing a bit differently. This could be good.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive Friday. I needed to drive into Digby yesterday and although it was overcast and rainy, I noticed the leaves have indeed turned into a riot of color. I couldn't get over the difference between Monday and yesterday, as I just drove that way for Thanksgiving on Monday. It just goes to show how quickly the season will pass and how soon the trees will be bare. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> Take care all. Have a great day! (Below is your picture of the day - I didn't take it but I liked it. It looks very similar to what it is like around where I am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph is by Doug Weldon. To visit his website and see his other beautiful photography you can click HERE.


Shiela,
I did the same thing this past weekend. I have several orders to fulfil but my woodshop was so disorganized and tools laying everywhere, I had to take the entire day to tidy, rearrange and make my shop functional again. It's like lifting a weight of your shoulders but in this case a weight of your shop, it has taken a deep breath, cleared its mind and thoughts and gathered itself to where it is ready to be used again. I can't keep my shop unorganized for very long.

Mike


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Out for Organization*
> 
> Today is what I am going to call a day to tie up loose ends. I get those every once in a while - usually in between projects where it seems that everything is everywhere and I just need a day to put everything away and reorganize it all and get things tidied up.
> 
> As I look around my place here, there seems to be stuff scattered here and there and it can be mighty annoying and counter-productive for me to work with things like this. I really don't like clutter, and with living in such a small place and also using my living space as not only a workshop, but a photography studio and sometimes even as a kitchen, you can imagine how quickly things can get out of hand if I allow them to.
> 
> I have received many comments regarding my working environment both personally and publicly on the forums. Many people marvel at my organization and how I am able to keep things so nice and tidy while still being productive and running a woodworking business. My answer to them is that the key to keeping up with things is maintenance. As with anything, it isn't that difficult to do if you don't let it get too much out of hand. While I do regularly put things away and clean up after myself, there are times when I am in the midst of things that I don't quite follow these self-imposed rules one hundred percent. Usually it is when I have deadlines or I am in the middle of finishing something that I am excited about. This time both factors figured in. So today will be a day of putting things away and taking a breath before I jump into the next project. Overall, it will be a very productive day and even though I may not produce anything new from it, it will give me a clean slate to work on for the next project, which is already being thought out while I am doing this (there is nothing wrong with multi-tasking!)
> 
> On another note, I received the samples of the magnetic sheets from the company the other day. I was both pleased and a bit disappointed at the same time. It seems that they don't quite have the product that I was thinking about and I will have to see if what they do have will work for my intentions.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read, I was exploring the possibility of using the magnetic sheets to sell with my painting patterns as an alternative for those who don't cut wood or have access to wood cutters. These sheets are printable and they can be cut with scissors and the finished product could be displayed on a refrigerator or any other metal surface. Since we all have refrigerators, I thought this was a great idea and I thought of many applications for using designs in this manner such as picture frames as well as seasonal decorations.
> 
> I had ordered up some magnetic sheets and given them a try for painting and they worked splendidly not only for painting on myself, but also for printing my own original artwork for possible sale in that manner. The sheets held the color beautifully and everything looked crisp and vibrant. I thought of how nice it would be to include a sheet of magnet paper pre-printed with the design so that all my customer had to do was paint and cut. This would be wonderful for group activities like children's parties and such and would make things nice and easy.
> 
> The only problem I had with these sheets was that they were a bit thin. Since they were paper, they could be torn if handled roughly and although they weren't what I consider 'fragile' I was hoping to find something stronger.
> 
> I called the company and they mailed out some samples of the other types of printable magnetic sheets they offered. There were three options that were possibilities:
> 
> -Option 1 was a double sided magnet that was made for laser printers. Since I have an inkjet printer, that one was out.
> -Option 2 was a double sided magnet that was made for inkjet printers. This one was a 'maybe'. It was a little more expensive (actually exactly double in price) than the paper magnet I had, but it had the thickness and durability that I wanted. On the downside, it was coated on both sides (which I am sure had something to do with the higher cost) and I felt it was unnecessary to have both sides coated so it was somewhat of a waste.
> -Option 3 was a one sided gloss coating that was used for photo printing. This was a good candidate because it was thick enough for my purposes, but I am not sure that the paint would adhere well to the glossy surface. I need to take the time to give it a try and paint on it to see if there are any problems with the paint sticking. I am sure that there is some type of preparation that I could use, but the whole point of offering these is that you can just take it out of the package and paint away. Another good thing about the gloss was that it was a little cheaper than the other two, with the price being about half way between the thick and thin stock.
> 
> The first thing I did was go to my printer and run each sheet through to see how it would work. They all did beautifully, and I must say the photo quality gloss looked simply outstanding. It got me thinking that I should get that type in any case to offer my own finished artwork on. The colors were amazing and even though I tried to smear it with both my finger and an eraser, the color held wonderfully. It was definitely the front runner.
> 
> The other papers preformed equally well in the printer, and there were no problems whatsoever in printing them out. The result was crisp and clear designs that also looked very nice and professional, although they weren't as brilliant as the gloss. Since I tested the painting on the matte surface last week, I knew that I would be able to use it for painting purposes. The only down side was the unneeded coated back side that caused it to be a bit more costly. However, if I had to use it, I would, as a clean white back for the magnets would not be a horrible thing. It would look neat and professional.
> 
> But now I am intrigued as to if I will be able to paint on the gloss surface without problems. If I am successful, it would be the best of both worlds. I did like the look of the gloss much better for printing the finished paintings and it would just make things so much easier if I were able to use the same sheeting for both.
> 
> So part of my day today will also be 'research.' I will do some test painting and see what the results are and make a decision what to order. That will open a whole new avenue for me for designing.
> 
> I truly believe that diversifying is going to be key to my success. Especially since scroll sawing is such a niche market for my designs. With the state of the economy, everyone is naturally conservative and I am sure it is no shock to everyone that the craft industry in general is suffering as a result. I realize that if people are trying to put food on their tables and keep their jobs, they are less likely to spend money on what I consider a luxury field such as crafting.
> 
> I am happy to report that my own company is still growing during these difficult times. Even though it is growing slowly, I look at any positive change as a great accomplishment and a positive. I am very encouraged by this and I do realize that it is only doing good because my partner and I continue to work extremely hard to offer new high quality patterns. In order to continue in this direction, we need to continue to work even harder.
> 
> So for today, I will take a breath and reorganize and plan. I have some ideas for where I will be heading next and all I need to do is to choose which one to implement first. That is a good place for me to be. I also have another lesson that I want to get together soon, as well as work on writing some articles for the magazine to go along with the projects. I already discussed the topics with my editor and she was very enthusiastic about me writing for them. (Who would think I would get paid to write!) I have written articles before, but they seemed to be kind of an afterthought and I now look at writing a bit differently. This could be good.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive Friday. I needed to drive into Digby yesterday and although it was overcast and rainy, I noticed the leaves have indeed turned into a riot of color. I couldn't get over the difference between Monday and yesterday, as I just drove that way for Thanksgiving on Monday. It just goes to show how quickly the season will pass and how soon the trees will be bare. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> Take care all. Have a great day! (Below is your picture of the day - I didn't take it but I liked it. It looks very similar to what it is like around where I am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph is by Doug Weldon. To visit his website and see his other beautiful photography you can click HERE.


As I look around my place, I have my work cut out for me today. I hope to finish up in a couple of hours though, as it shouldn't take too long to get everything in order. Then I will be able to work with a clear head and it will be much more fun.

It is like a big weight off of your shoulders. I hate having to stop and look for things when I am in the middle of a project and also have to move clutter from my workspace. Today will be a good day when all is done! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Out for Organization*
> 
> Today is what I am going to call a day to tie up loose ends. I get those every once in a while - usually in between projects where it seems that everything is everywhere and I just need a day to put everything away and reorganize it all and get things tidied up.
> 
> As I look around my place here, there seems to be stuff scattered here and there and it can be mighty annoying and counter-productive for me to work with things like this. I really don't like clutter, and with living in such a small place and also using my living space as not only a workshop, but a photography studio and sometimes even as a kitchen, you can imagine how quickly things can get out of hand if I allow them to.
> 
> I have received many comments regarding my working environment both personally and publicly on the forums. Many people marvel at my organization and how I am able to keep things so nice and tidy while still being productive and running a woodworking business. My answer to them is that the key to keeping up with things is maintenance. As with anything, it isn't that difficult to do if you don't let it get too much out of hand. While I do regularly put things away and clean up after myself, there are times when I am in the midst of things that I don't quite follow these self-imposed rules one hundred percent. Usually it is when I have deadlines or I am in the middle of finishing something that I am excited about. This time both factors figured in. So today will be a day of putting things away and taking a breath before I jump into the next project. Overall, it will be a very productive day and even though I may not produce anything new from it, it will give me a clean slate to work on for the next project, which is already being thought out while I am doing this (there is nothing wrong with multi-tasking!)
> 
> On another note, I received the samples of the magnetic sheets from the company the other day. I was both pleased and a bit disappointed at the same time. It seems that they don't quite have the product that I was thinking about and I will have to see if what they do have will work for my intentions.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read, I was exploring the possibility of using the magnetic sheets to sell with my painting patterns as an alternative for those who don't cut wood or have access to wood cutters. These sheets are printable and they can be cut with scissors and the finished product could be displayed on a refrigerator or any other metal surface. Since we all have refrigerators, I thought this was a great idea and I thought of many applications for using designs in this manner such as picture frames as well as seasonal decorations.
> 
> I had ordered up some magnetic sheets and given them a try for painting and they worked splendidly not only for painting on myself, but also for printing my own original artwork for possible sale in that manner. The sheets held the color beautifully and everything looked crisp and vibrant. I thought of how nice it would be to include a sheet of magnet paper pre-printed with the design so that all my customer had to do was paint and cut. This would be wonderful for group activities like children's parties and such and would make things nice and easy.
> 
> The only problem I had with these sheets was that they were a bit thin. Since they were paper, they could be torn if handled roughly and although they weren't what I consider 'fragile' I was hoping to find something stronger.
> 
> I called the company and they mailed out some samples of the other types of printable magnetic sheets they offered. There were three options that were possibilities:
> 
> -Option 1 was a double sided magnet that was made for laser printers. Since I have an inkjet printer, that one was out.
> -Option 2 was a double sided magnet that was made for inkjet printers. This one was a 'maybe'. It was a little more expensive (actually exactly double in price) than the paper magnet I had, but it had the thickness and durability that I wanted. On the downside, it was coated on both sides (which I am sure had something to do with the higher cost) and I felt it was unnecessary to have both sides coated so it was somewhat of a waste.
> -Option 3 was a one sided gloss coating that was used for photo printing. This was a good candidate because it was thick enough for my purposes, but I am not sure that the paint would adhere well to the glossy surface. I need to take the time to give it a try and paint on it to see if there are any problems with the paint sticking. I am sure that there is some type of preparation that I could use, but the whole point of offering these is that you can just take it out of the package and paint away. Another good thing about the gloss was that it was a little cheaper than the other two, with the price being about half way between the thick and thin stock.
> 
> The first thing I did was go to my printer and run each sheet through to see how it would work. They all did beautifully, and I must say the photo quality gloss looked simply outstanding. It got me thinking that I should get that type in any case to offer my own finished artwork on. The colors were amazing and even though I tried to smear it with both my finger and an eraser, the color held wonderfully. It was definitely the front runner.
> 
> The other papers preformed equally well in the printer, and there were no problems whatsoever in printing them out. The result was crisp and clear designs that also looked very nice and professional, although they weren't as brilliant as the gloss. Since I tested the painting on the matte surface last week, I knew that I would be able to use it for painting purposes. The only down side was the unneeded coated back side that caused it to be a bit more costly. However, if I had to use it, I would, as a clean white back for the magnets would not be a horrible thing. It would look neat and professional.
> 
> But now I am intrigued as to if I will be able to paint on the gloss surface without problems. If I am successful, it would be the best of both worlds. I did like the look of the gloss much better for printing the finished paintings and it would just make things so much easier if I were able to use the same sheeting for both.
> 
> So part of my day today will also be 'research.' I will do some test painting and see what the results are and make a decision what to order. That will open a whole new avenue for me for designing.
> 
> I truly believe that diversifying is going to be key to my success. Especially since scroll sawing is such a niche market for my designs. With the state of the economy, everyone is naturally conservative and I am sure it is no shock to everyone that the craft industry in general is suffering as a result. I realize that if people are trying to put food on their tables and keep their jobs, they are less likely to spend money on what I consider a luxury field such as crafting.
> 
> I am happy to report that my own company is still growing during these difficult times. Even though it is growing slowly, I look at any positive change as a great accomplishment and a positive. I am very encouraged by this and I do realize that it is only doing good because my partner and I continue to work extremely hard to offer new high quality patterns. In order to continue in this direction, we need to continue to work even harder.
> 
> So for today, I will take a breath and reorganize and plan. I have some ideas for where I will be heading next and all I need to do is to choose which one to implement first. That is a good place for me to be. I also have another lesson that I want to get together soon, as well as work on writing some articles for the magazine to go along with the projects. I already discussed the topics with my editor and she was very enthusiastic about me writing for them. (Who would think I would get paid to write!) I have written articles before, but they seemed to be kind of an afterthought and I now look at writing a bit differently. This could be good.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive Friday. I needed to drive into Digby yesterday and although it was overcast and rainy, I noticed the leaves have indeed turned into a riot of color. I couldn't get over the difference between Monday and yesterday, as I just drove that way for Thanksgiving on Monday. It just goes to show how quickly the season will pass and how soon the trees will be bare. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> Take care all. Have a great day! (Below is your picture of the day - I didn't take it but I liked it. It looks very similar to what it is like around where I am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph is by Doug Weldon. To visit his website and see his other beautiful photography you can click HERE.


Hi Sheila,
I have contact with another magnetic company, Magnum Magnetics Corp. Their address is 801 Masonic Park,
Marietta, Ohio 45750. Their phone number is 1-800-258-0991. I deal with them thru work and I have gotten some product for my self to make magnetic business cards. Check them out.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Out for Organization*
> 
> Today is what I am going to call a day to tie up loose ends. I get those every once in a while - usually in between projects where it seems that everything is everywhere and I just need a day to put everything away and reorganize it all and get things tidied up.
> 
> As I look around my place here, there seems to be stuff scattered here and there and it can be mighty annoying and counter-productive for me to work with things like this. I really don't like clutter, and with living in such a small place and also using my living space as not only a workshop, but a photography studio and sometimes even as a kitchen, you can imagine how quickly things can get out of hand if I allow them to.
> 
> I have received many comments regarding my working environment both personally and publicly on the forums. Many people marvel at my organization and how I am able to keep things so nice and tidy while still being productive and running a woodworking business. My answer to them is that the key to keeping up with things is maintenance. As with anything, it isn't that difficult to do if you don't let it get too much out of hand. While I do regularly put things away and clean up after myself, there are times when I am in the midst of things that I don't quite follow these self-imposed rules one hundred percent. Usually it is when I have deadlines or I am in the middle of finishing something that I am excited about. This time both factors figured in. So today will be a day of putting things away and taking a breath before I jump into the next project. Overall, it will be a very productive day and even though I may not produce anything new from it, it will give me a clean slate to work on for the next project, which is already being thought out while I am doing this (there is nothing wrong with multi-tasking!)
> 
> On another note, I received the samples of the magnetic sheets from the company the other day. I was both pleased and a bit disappointed at the same time. It seems that they don't quite have the product that I was thinking about and I will have to see if what they do have will work for my intentions.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read, I was exploring the possibility of using the magnetic sheets to sell with my painting patterns as an alternative for those who don't cut wood or have access to wood cutters. These sheets are printable and they can be cut with scissors and the finished product could be displayed on a refrigerator or any other metal surface. Since we all have refrigerators, I thought this was a great idea and I thought of many applications for using designs in this manner such as picture frames as well as seasonal decorations.
> 
> I had ordered up some magnetic sheets and given them a try for painting and they worked splendidly not only for painting on myself, but also for printing my own original artwork for possible sale in that manner. The sheets held the color beautifully and everything looked crisp and vibrant. I thought of how nice it would be to include a sheet of magnet paper pre-printed with the design so that all my customer had to do was paint and cut. This would be wonderful for group activities like children's parties and such and would make things nice and easy.
> 
> The only problem I had with these sheets was that they were a bit thin. Since they were paper, they could be torn if handled roughly and although they weren't what I consider 'fragile' I was hoping to find something stronger.
> 
> I called the company and they mailed out some samples of the other types of printable magnetic sheets they offered. There were three options that were possibilities:
> 
> -Option 1 was a double sided magnet that was made for laser printers. Since I have an inkjet printer, that one was out.
> -Option 2 was a double sided magnet that was made for inkjet printers. This one was a 'maybe'. It was a little more expensive (actually exactly double in price) than the paper magnet I had, but it had the thickness and durability that I wanted. On the downside, it was coated on both sides (which I am sure had something to do with the higher cost) and I felt it was unnecessary to have both sides coated so it was somewhat of a waste.
> -Option 3 was a one sided gloss coating that was used for photo printing. This was a good candidate because it was thick enough for my purposes, but I am not sure that the paint would adhere well to the glossy surface. I need to take the time to give it a try and paint on it to see if there are any problems with the paint sticking. I am sure that there is some type of preparation that I could use, but the whole point of offering these is that you can just take it out of the package and paint away. Another good thing about the gloss was that it was a little cheaper than the other two, with the price being about half way between the thick and thin stock.
> 
> The first thing I did was go to my printer and run each sheet through to see how it would work. They all did beautifully, and I must say the photo quality gloss looked simply outstanding. It got me thinking that I should get that type in any case to offer my own finished artwork on. The colors were amazing and even though I tried to smear it with both my finger and an eraser, the color held wonderfully. It was definitely the front runner.
> 
> The other papers preformed equally well in the printer, and there were no problems whatsoever in printing them out. The result was crisp and clear designs that also looked very nice and professional, although they weren't as brilliant as the gloss. Since I tested the painting on the matte surface last week, I knew that I would be able to use it for painting purposes. The only down side was the unneeded coated back side that caused it to be a bit more costly. However, if I had to use it, I would, as a clean white back for the magnets would not be a horrible thing. It would look neat and professional.
> 
> But now I am intrigued as to if I will be able to paint on the gloss surface without problems. If I am successful, it would be the best of both worlds. I did like the look of the gloss much better for printing the finished paintings and it would just make things so much easier if I were able to use the same sheeting for both.
> 
> So part of my day today will also be 'research.' I will do some test painting and see what the results are and make a decision what to order. That will open a whole new avenue for me for designing.
> 
> I truly believe that diversifying is going to be key to my success. Especially since scroll sawing is such a niche market for my designs. With the state of the economy, everyone is naturally conservative and I am sure it is no shock to everyone that the craft industry in general is suffering as a result. I realize that if people are trying to put food on their tables and keep their jobs, they are less likely to spend money on what I consider a luxury field such as crafting.
> 
> I am happy to report that my own company is still growing during these difficult times. Even though it is growing slowly, I look at any positive change as a great accomplishment and a positive. I am very encouraged by this and I do realize that it is only doing good because my partner and I continue to work extremely hard to offer new high quality patterns. In order to continue in this direction, we need to continue to work even harder.
> 
> So for today, I will take a breath and reorganize and plan. I have some ideas for where I will be heading next and all I need to do is to choose which one to implement first. That is a good place for me to be. I also have another lesson that I want to get together soon, as well as work on writing some articles for the magazine to go along with the projects. I already discussed the topics with my editor and she was very enthusiastic about me writing for them. (Who would think I would get paid to write!) I have written articles before, but they seemed to be kind of an afterthought and I now look at writing a bit differently. This could be good.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive Friday. I needed to drive into Digby yesterday and although it was overcast and rainy, I noticed the leaves have indeed turned into a riot of color. I couldn't get over the difference between Monday and yesterday, as I just drove that way for Thanksgiving on Monday. It just goes to show how quickly the season will pass and how soon the trees will be bare. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> Take care all. Have a great day! (Below is your picture of the day - I didn't take it but I liked it. It looks very similar to what it is like around where I am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph is by Doug Weldon. To visit his website and see his other beautiful photography you can click HERE.


Hi, Rick:
I was playing with the sheets I had today and I think the gloss ones will work fine. I probably am going to order from this company because they were pretty good about sending samples and also they are here in Canada. It costs me a bit more to order from the States unfortunately because of the taxes and duties that they put on stuff coming in. But I will keep the company you mentioned in mind in mind in case I need them in the future. Thank you so much for the lead.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Out for Organization*
> 
> Today is what I am going to call a day to tie up loose ends. I get those every once in a while - usually in between projects where it seems that everything is everywhere and I just need a day to put everything away and reorganize it all and get things tidied up.
> 
> As I look around my place here, there seems to be stuff scattered here and there and it can be mighty annoying and counter-productive for me to work with things like this. I really don't like clutter, and with living in such a small place and also using my living space as not only a workshop, but a photography studio and sometimes even as a kitchen, you can imagine how quickly things can get out of hand if I allow them to.
> 
> I have received many comments regarding my working environment both personally and publicly on the forums. Many people marvel at my organization and how I am able to keep things so nice and tidy while still being productive and running a woodworking business. My answer to them is that the key to keeping up with things is maintenance. As with anything, it isn't that difficult to do if you don't let it get too much out of hand. While I do regularly put things away and clean up after myself, there are times when I am in the midst of things that I don't quite follow these self-imposed rules one hundred percent. Usually it is when I have deadlines or I am in the middle of finishing something that I am excited about. This time both factors figured in. So today will be a day of putting things away and taking a breath before I jump into the next project. Overall, it will be a very productive day and even though I may not produce anything new from it, it will give me a clean slate to work on for the next project, which is already being thought out while I am doing this (there is nothing wrong with multi-tasking!)
> 
> On another note, I received the samples of the magnetic sheets from the company the other day. I was both pleased and a bit disappointed at the same time. It seems that they don't quite have the product that I was thinking about and I will have to see if what they do have will work for my intentions.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read, I was exploring the possibility of using the magnetic sheets to sell with my painting patterns as an alternative for those who don't cut wood or have access to wood cutters. These sheets are printable and they can be cut with scissors and the finished product could be displayed on a refrigerator or any other metal surface. Since we all have refrigerators, I thought this was a great idea and I thought of many applications for using designs in this manner such as picture frames as well as seasonal decorations.
> 
> I had ordered up some magnetic sheets and given them a try for painting and they worked splendidly not only for painting on myself, but also for printing my own original artwork for possible sale in that manner. The sheets held the color beautifully and everything looked crisp and vibrant. I thought of how nice it would be to include a sheet of magnet paper pre-printed with the design so that all my customer had to do was paint and cut. This would be wonderful for group activities like children's parties and such and would make things nice and easy.
> 
> The only problem I had with these sheets was that they were a bit thin. Since they were paper, they could be torn if handled roughly and although they weren't what I consider 'fragile' I was hoping to find something stronger.
> 
> I called the company and they mailed out some samples of the other types of printable magnetic sheets they offered. There were three options that were possibilities:
> 
> -Option 1 was a double sided magnet that was made for laser printers. Since I have an inkjet printer, that one was out.
> -Option 2 was a double sided magnet that was made for inkjet printers. This one was a 'maybe'. It was a little more expensive (actually exactly double in price) than the paper magnet I had, but it had the thickness and durability that I wanted. On the downside, it was coated on both sides (which I am sure had something to do with the higher cost) and I felt it was unnecessary to have both sides coated so it was somewhat of a waste.
> -Option 3 was a one sided gloss coating that was used for photo printing. This was a good candidate because it was thick enough for my purposes, but I am not sure that the paint would adhere well to the glossy surface. I need to take the time to give it a try and paint on it to see if there are any problems with the paint sticking. I am sure that there is some type of preparation that I could use, but the whole point of offering these is that you can just take it out of the package and paint away. Another good thing about the gloss was that it was a little cheaper than the other two, with the price being about half way between the thick and thin stock.
> 
> The first thing I did was go to my printer and run each sheet through to see how it would work. They all did beautifully, and I must say the photo quality gloss looked simply outstanding. It got me thinking that I should get that type in any case to offer my own finished artwork on. The colors were amazing and even though I tried to smear it with both my finger and an eraser, the color held wonderfully. It was definitely the front runner.
> 
> The other papers preformed equally well in the printer, and there were no problems whatsoever in printing them out. The result was crisp and clear designs that also looked very nice and professional, although they weren't as brilliant as the gloss. Since I tested the painting on the matte surface last week, I knew that I would be able to use it for painting purposes. The only down side was the unneeded coated back side that caused it to be a bit more costly. However, if I had to use it, I would, as a clean white back for the magnets would not be a horrible thing. It would look neat and professional.
> 
> But now I am intrigued as to if I will be able to paint on the gloss surface without problems. If I am successful, it would be the best of both worlds. I did like the look of the gloss much better for printing the finished paintings and it would just make things so much easier if I were able to use the same sheeting for both.
> 
> So part of my day today will also be 'research.' I will do some test painting and see what the results are and make a decision what to order. That will open a whole new avenue for me for designing.
> 
> I truly believe that diversifying is going to be key to my success. Especially since scroll sawing is such a niche market for my designs. With the state of the economy, everyone is naturally conservative and I am sure it is no shock to everyone that the craft industry in general is suffering as a result. I realize that if people are trying to put food on their tables and keep their jobs, they are less likely to spend money on what I consider a luxury field such as crafting.
> 
> I am happy to report that my own company is still growing during these difficult times. Even though it is growing slowly, I look at any positive change as a great accomplishment and a positive. I am very encouraged by this and I do realize that it is only doing good because my partner and I continue to work extremely hard to offer new high quality patterns. In order to continue in this direction, we need to continue to work even harder.
> 
> So for today, I will take a breath and reorganize and plan. I have some ideas for where I will be heading next and all I need to do is to choose which one to implement first. That is a good place for me to be. I also have another lesson that I want to get together soon, as well as work on writing some articles for the magazine to go along with the projects. I already discussed the topics with my editor and she was very enthusiastic about me writing for them. (Who would think I would get paid to write!) I have written articles before, but they seemed to be kind of an afterthought and I now look at writing a bit differently. This could be good.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and productive Friday. I needed to drive into Digby yesterday and although it was overcast and rainy, I noticed the leaves have indeed turned into a riot of color. I couldn't get over the difference between Monday and yesterday, as I just drove that way for Thanksgiving on Monday. It just goes to show how quickly the season will pass and how soon the trees will be bare. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> Take care all. Have a great day! (Below is your picture of the day - I didn't take it but I liked it. It looks very similar to what it is like around where I am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph is by Doug Weldon. To visit his website and see his other beautiful photography you can click HERE.


nice blog sheila 
that was good news you have recieved the magnetic samples 
I think you will find the glossy one take the colours well … or at least some of them
after all they have to recieve the ink too …  if not then try with some thinned paint 
the small pore in the sheets is maybee too small for regular paint thickness

nice picture for to day 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Learning from Mistakes and Practice*

Now that feels much better!

What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.

One day . . .

In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.

I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.

I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.










The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.

I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:










In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.

All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.

Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.

DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)

Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.

I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.

So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.

Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


well you are making progress sheila
that is evident

good for your new direction

could you do a tutorial
about cleaning and organizing

i would gladly pay the sales tax for that


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


To David - LESSON#1










You will be well on your way! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


this is exactly what i had in mind sheila

are there special tricks to burning the pile


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


LESSON #2 - Always remember your safety gear!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


thanks sheila

this should do it lol


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


Thanks for the chuckle .


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


Me Too Thanks you very much…

I could really use BOTH of those methods! LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


why didn´t I thought of that when the basement had to be cleared 
just move the house, clean out and doze it back on place ….

sorry you had another mishap with the topper … but you realy have to slow down a bit
it ain´t monday yet …. lol

good news to hear the magnetic sheets take the colours well …hoped one layer wuold have been enoff

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


Yes, Dennis - you were right. They really did a better job than the thinner paper sheets that I tried before. I think they will work perfectly for what I want to do with them. (Only now I have 48 sheets of the paper ones that I have to think of something to do with! Guess what everyone will get for Christmas???!)

I was so mad when I dropped those pieces. All that work and finishing them up so nicely. Grrrr!!! I am going to re-cut the pieces tomorrow and have them in the mail by Monday. Hopefully I won't do anything stupid to ruin them!

You never know with me though!!!!

Have a nice evening, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


I´m realy glad I wasn´t near when you throw the nearest tool thrugh the room

I croos my fingers for you

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


No, Dennis - I didn't throw anything. The kitties were already scared from when the pieces hit the hard floor. I did mutter a couple of choice words though (under my breath!) I wanted to cry! :*(

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


know the feeling … have been there too many times 
sometimes with mishaps and sometimes by overdoing things trying to make it looking great :-(
evrything crumpled between the fingers in a splitsecund 
make you standing back compleet empty

Dennis


----------



## MadJester

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


I know how good a clean out can be…if I actually took pics of my shop for this site, some people would die of fright!! I manage to work in total chaos, but the plus side is that as I take those extra ten, fifteen (ok, maybe twenty!) minutes to look for my reading glasses, to be able to read the dang tiny numbers on my straight edge (which took me five minutes to find)....I'm able to think on other things and sometimes avoid a hurried mistake on a project! Every once in a great while, I get a wild hair and do a pretty good clean out…but I'm sorry that you had to re-cut those pieces…sounds like the clean out was making you a little slap happy to get the cleaning over with!!

Sue


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes and Practice*
> 
> Now that feels much better!
> 
> What a difference it is to wake up to a clean work environment. It isn't as if it was a pigsty, but I will admit that there was plenty of clutter and odds and ends like papers and stuff on the counters and the table and on my desk. I spent a good part of yesterday going through things and sorting and organizing and throwing things out. Even some of my supply closets and drawers, although I still need to do the 'big sort' with my craft supplies. I have discovered that I have accumulated quite a variety of little things like beads and wire and stones to use in designing and one day I need to bring it all out in a pile and re-sort it so that everything has a place.
> 
> One day . . .
> 
> In between things I had lots of customer correspondence and needed to solve some problems on the site. It seems that since the upgrade of software a couple of weeks ago, some of my international customers were being charged Illinois sales tax. How stupid is that? In the past two weeks, I had two customers (one from Australia and one from Germany) who were automatically charged the tax. However, other international orders were fine, even another one to Australia. I have programmed the site so that only the Illinois customers are charged the tax, but it seems as if it randomly charges it on these international customers at will. I do refund it, but it is a pain in the butt and looks unprofessional to have these errors. Last week on went online and spent about a half hour in chat trying to correct the problem and we thought it was done (although I never saw what the coding error was) but it reared its ugly head again and tried to charge a customer from Quebec, Canada the Illinois tax. So I spent over an hour on the phone with technical support and although he seemed knowledgeable and helpful, he was also baffled. He said he was also unable to see the error and wondered if the matter was indeed resolved. Being intermittent it is difficult to tell. He did give me a direct email so if the problem recurs I can contact him directly. That will help.
> 
> I also had time to play around with the magnetic sheeting and try some painting. I was very pleased to say that the beautiful photo quality gloss sheeting (my favorite of the three types that I was trying) took to painting very well. It seemed to me that the coating dissolved ever so slightly when it came in contact with the water-based paint. Not to the point of deterioration, but it almost bonded with it. This was good.
> 
> I found that painting on it was much like painting on wood or any other surface. You needed to apply the paint evenly and it did require two to three base coats, as is required for painting most wood surfaces. The trick is to allow the paint to dry thoroughly between coats and it gave a nice smooth and even area to paint shading and details on. Once the base was applied, it was easy to finish up things as you would paint any other wood surface, by using techniques such as dry brushing and float shading. I think it came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design I used this time was by Renee Mullins. I just wanted a simple piece to experiment with. You can see where I mis-printed the smaller pumpkin on the upper left, but this was practice. What was important was that the printed lines and also the painting would bond correctly with the material. Dennis was right in his comment yesterday with saying that the sheets were made to take on color. Unlike vinyl or other glossy surfaces, this surface seems quite receptive to coloring and it will be excellent for what I have planned for it. It is also about twice as thick as the paper that I had originally purchased a couple of weeks ago, and I will feel much better about offering this product to my customers. The things that they make with this material will be quite a bit more durable and lasting.
> 
> I did notice that if I went out of the lines or dripped a bit, the mistake was there to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that way the sheet is much like watercolor paper, except with watercolor paper you can scrape off a mistake carefully using an exacto knife if you need to. There is none of that here, as once it is on it is on to stay. But since what I plan to design will be cut with scissors after painting, it is of little consequence. I also need to watch my details (such as the trailing vines on the pumpkins here) so that they stay within the main part of the design. The sample had several more vines as you can see in the smaller picture and the outer edges, but they would be impossible to include if the piece were to be cut out.
> 
> All this information is very helpful to know BEFORE I start to draw and create designs with this material in mind. By painting this small sample, many issues were addressed that I wouldn't have even thought of had I not given it a try. I now feel that I am ready to move forward with working with this material and it opens up an entire new avenue for my business. Now we will have to see if my customers will like what I have to offer. It will be an exciting year or so getting these patterns out there. Hopefully most of the mistakes are behind me and I learned from them.
> 
> Speaking of mistakes, yesterday I did a doozy. While I was tidying up and getting the calendar topper and pieces ready to ship, I had a mishap. I was trying out a box for size that I had planned to use for shipping the items. I wasn't sure that everything would fit, so I just folded the bottom so that it stayed closed and loaded the pieces in. It sat on the table for a bit while I was cleaning other things around it and it got to the point where I needed to move it. I picked it up quickly as I was walking by and the bottom opened up and everything in it went crashing to the floor.
> 
> DOH!!! (That is the second time this week I used that phrase! - Not good!)
> 
> Fortunately the topper piece itself was not damaged, but two of the big pieces got broken. One was the central trail of hearts and the other was the center trail of snowflakes. Of course they were the two pieces that took the longest to cut! So my plan to mail them out was aborted and I have to re-cut them today. I was quite disgusted with myself and upon hearing the crash, the cats scattered like rats. I don't know if it was actually from the crash or from me crying out afterword. I think a little of both.
> 
> I am going to look at it this way - I not only get to practice cutting more, but I think I will take some additional pictures for my stack cutting article and cut several. I made two toppers originally - one to go to the magazine and one here for myself - and two sets of the month names, but I didn't duplicate the characters for the months. I now have the opportunity to do that and get some more pictures besides. I will just pick some good music and take the probably two hours it will take me to re-cut them as a time to relax and enjoy things. Stuff happens. I suppose I will just have to be more careful next time.
> 
> So all in all I think it was a great day. As I sit here in my clean place I feel ready for work, even though the sun hasn't even come up yet. I like these days. And I wonder what adventures today will bring.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone! I hope you all get some shop time!


I don't know how you do it, Susan! I find I make more errors if things are cluttered as I tend to lose things and drop things and I worry about looking out for other stuff rather than the task at hand. I have about four or five pairs of reading glasses (I get them from the dollar store!) and they are left everywhere it seems so that there is always a pair at hand. I know it probably seems excessive, but for only a dollar each, they are worth having a couple of pairs around so I don't have to spend time searching for them. LOL

Re-cutting won't be too bad. I probably should have cut a set to keep here myself anyway and I will be able to do that now so when I send the one set to the magazine, I will still have one here for myself. I always try to look on the bright side of things.

Thanks for the nice comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Little 'All Season Tree' Dressed Up For Halloween*

I got almost caught up with things yesterday. although for most of the day I worked on my 'secret project' that I can't really talk about here on the blog. I don't mean to be rude by mentioning it, but it really filled the better part of my day and I didn't want you all to think I was slacking. 

In the evening, I decided to do some organization on the computer. I noticed that my Wacom tablet was having some problems that seemed to be related to the new keyboard but I wasn't sure. It appeared that when I plugged my keyboard in to recharge, it would cause the tablet to stop functioning. I needed to get up and unplug it and then plug it in again to get it to work properly.

Last night, however, it decided to stop working altogether. This was not good because even though have a spare cordless mouse on the side, I have come to depend greatly on my tablet for not only drawing, but everyday computer work. After uninstalling and reinstalling software, as well as trying different ways to connect everything, I began thinking it wasn't a software problem at all, and it may be a physical hardware problem.

A couple of years ago, soon after I got the tablet, one of my dear kitties (Coco) decided that she was going to chew through the wire. She has gone through stages like that where for a couple of days she chews through all the thin little wires such as the internet cables and the mouse and keyboard wires and even the phone wire once. Most of my devices are wireless, but there is no way to have everything that way and even so, many devices need some type of wire at some point, either from the transmitter or to recharge them. You would be amazed at the network of wires that are behind Keith's and my computers right now, although they are quite neat and most of them behind cabinets that the cats can't access, it wasn't that way when Coco decided to snack on it, as it was at my former place.

In any case, we finally figured out that where I had repaired the wires had probably come loose. Apparently when I needed to physically plug in the keyboard to recharge, I was moving the loose connection and it caused it to malfunction. I needed to take the time to take everything apart and repair it again. This time Keith helped me solder the tiny wires together (there were four that had to be joined as well as a ground) and I felt like we were performing micro-surgery.

It was tedious and a bit nerve wracking but we got the job done fairly neatly and the operation was successful. My tablet is up and running and working properly again. I did however figure out that when I plugged the recharging cable directly into my hub, it still caused the tablet to not work. Since the keyboard is recharged through the USB port, it probably was too much for the hub to handle and I found that by going directly into the computer it worked fine. So that is the way it will be.

I can purchase a recharger that goes directly into a wall socket, and I may just do that. But for now, what I have does work fine and I have only had to put it on the charger twice in the week that I have had it. It shouldn't be that big of an issue.

Today I plan to continue to tie up loose end and get several things ready to ship out. I also need to re-cut the pieces that dropped and get them ready to ship tomorrow. I am getting dangerously close to the deadline for that project to make it into the February issue of the magazine and I have to be sure it is on its way. Hopefully I won't have any further issues and will manage to get it packed up and ready to go without incident.

I did want to show a couple of pictures of my 'All Season Tree' all dressed up for Halloween. I think it looks pretty cool. 

From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011

It looks quite skinny in the photograph and it is amazing how much more it fills up that corner than it shows in the picture. It must be something with the lens. As always, you can click on the title and it will bring you to my Picasa album and see all the pictures that I took of it.

For those of you who don't like to 'travel' through cyber space, here are a few more pictures:

There is a little ballerina Halloween cat:


From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011

A cool resin witch:


From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011

Of course, my little compound cut bats:


From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011

And even a cute hand blown glass tombstone:


From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011

I have lots of hand-blown glass Halloween ornaments that I acquired at a teddy bear show many years ago in Chicago. I haven't really used them at all until now and I am happy that I did. I also covered the tree with a thin film of spider webbing and it gives a wonderful hazy sparkle to the entire tree. I even found a package of six glittery spiders to crawl over the web:


From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011

All in all, it is truly a fun thing to have. I think I am going to take more care in keeping my little tree updated with seasonal decorations. It certainly cheers the whole place up and makes everything look so festive. I smile every time I look at it.

I hope you enjoyed seeing the pictures. It is nice to share them and it is fun to decorate for the holidays. It makes my day more enjoyable.

I hope you have a great day and find fun in the season too!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little 'All Season Tree' Dressed Up For Halloween*
> 
> I got almost caught up with things yesterday. although for most of the day I worked on my 'secret project' that I can't really talk about here on the blog. I don't mean to be rude by mentioning it, but it really filled the better part of my day and I didn't want you all to think I was slacking.
> 
> In the evening, I decided to do some organization on the computer. I noticed that my Wacom tablet was having some problems that seemed to be related to the new keyboard but I wasn't sure. It appeared that when I plugged my keyboard in to recharge, it would cause the tablet to stop functioning. I needed to get up and unplug it and then plug it in again to get it to work properly.
> 
> Last night, however, it decided to stop working altogether. This was not good because even though have a spare cordless mouse on the side, I have come to depend greatly on my tablet for not only drawing, but everyday computer work. After uninstalling and reinstalling software, as well as trying different ways to connect everything, I began thinking it wasn't a software problem at all, and it may be a physical hardware problem.
> 
> A couple of years ago, soon after I got the tablet, one of my dear kitties (Coco) decided that she was going to chew through the wire. She has gone through stages like that where for a couple of days she chews through all the thin little wires such as the internet cables and the mouse and keyboard wires and even the phone wire once. Most of my devices are wireless, but there is no way to have everything that way and even so, many devices need some type of wire at some point, either from the transmitter or to recharge them. You would be amazed at the network of wires that are behind Keith's and my computers right now, although they are quite neat and most of them behind cabinets that the cats can't access, it wasn't that way when Coco decided to snack on it, as it was at my former place.
> 
> In any case, we finally figured out that where I had repaired the wires had probably come loose. Apparently when I needed to physically plug in the keyboard to recharge, I was moving the loose connection and it caused it to malfunction. I needed to take the time to take everything apart and repair it again. This time Keith helped me solder the tiny wires together (there were four that had to be joined as well as a ground) and I felt like we were performing micro-surgery.
> 
> It was tedious and a bit nerve wracking but we got the job done fairly neatly and the operation was successful. My tablet is up and running and working properly again. I did however figure out that when I plugged the recharging cable directly into my hub, it still caused the tablet to not work. Since the keyboard is recharged through the USB port, it probably was too much for the hub to handle and I found that by going directly into the computer it worked fine. So that is the way it will be.
> 
> I can purchase a recharger that goes directly into a wall socket, and I may just do that. But for now, what I have does work fine and I have only had to put it on the charger twice in the week that I have had it. It shouldn't be that big of an issue.
> 
> Today I plan to continue to tie up loose end and get several things ready to ship out. I also need to re-cut the pieces that dropped and get them ready to ship tomorrow. I am getting dangerously close to the deadline for that project to make it into the February issue of the magazine and I have to be sure it is on its way. Hopefully I won't have any further issues and will manage to get it packed up and ready to go without incident.
> 
> I did want to show a couple of pictures of my 'All Season Tree' all dressed up for Halloween. I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> It looks quite skinny in the photograph and it is amazing how much more it fills up that corner than it shows in the picture. It must be something with the lens. As always, you can click on the title and it will bring you to my Picasa album and see all the pictures that I took of it.
> 
> For those of you who don't like to 'travel' through cyber space, here are a few more pictures:
> 
> There is a little ballerina Halloween cat:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> A cool resin witch:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> Of course, my little compound cut bats:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> And even a cute hand blown glass tombstone:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> I have lots of hand-blown glass Halloween ornaments that I acquired at a teddy bear show many years ago in Chicago. I haven't really used them at all until now and I am happy that I did. I also covered the tree with a thin film of spider webbing and it gives a wonderful hazy sparkle to the entire tree. I even found a package of six glittery spiders to crawl over the web:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> All in all, it is truly a fun thing to have. I think I am going to take more care in keeping my little tree updated with seasonal decorations. It certainly cheers the whole place up and makes everything look so festive. I smile every time I look at it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the pictures. It is nice to share them and it is fun to decorate for the holidays. It makes my day more enjoyable.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and find fun in the season too!


Your tree has great character! I always thought it was a crazy idea to have a tree up all year all, but this makes it all seem right! It is great looking. I can't wait to see what the secret project is! I bet it's a dozy!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little 'All Season Tree' Dressed Up For Halloween*
> 
> I got almost caught up with things yesterday. although for most of the day I worked on my 'secret project' that I can't really talk about here on the blog. I don't mean to be rude by mentioning it, but it really filled the better part of my day and I didn't want you all to think I was slacking.
> 
> In the evening, I decided to do some organization on the computer. I noticed that my Wacom tablet was having some problems that seemed to be related to the new keyboard but I wasn't sure. It appeared that when I plugged my keyboard in to recharge, it would cause the tablet to stop functioning. I needed to get up and unplug it and then plug it in again to get it to work properly.
> 
> Last night, however, it decided to stop working altogether. This was not good because even though have a spare cordless mouse on the side, I have come to depend greatly on my tablet for not only drawing, but everyday computer work. After uninstalling and reinstalling software, as well as trying different ways to connect everything, I began thinking it wasn't a software problem at all, and it may be a physical hardware problem.
> 
> A couple of years ago, soon after I got the tablet, one of my dear kitties (Coco) decided that she was going to chew through the wire. She has gone through stages like that where for a couple of days she chews through all the thin little wires such as the internet cables and the mouse and keyboard wires and even the phone wire once. Most of my devices are wireless, but there is no way to have everything that way and even so, many devices need some type of wire at some point, either from the transmitter or to recharge them. You would be amazed at the network of wires that are behind Keith's and my computers right now, although they are quite neat and most of them behind cabinets that the cats can't access, it wasn't that way when Coco decided to snack on it, as it was at my former place.
> 
> In any case, we finally figured out that where I had repaired the wires had probably come loose. Apparently when I needed to physically plug in the keyboard to recharge, I was moving the loose connection and it caused it to malfunction. I needed to take the time to take everything apart and repair it again. This time Keith helped me solder the tiny wires together (there were four that had to be joined as well as a ground) and I felt like we were performing micro-surgery.
> 
> It was tedious and a bit nerve wracking but we got the job done fairly neatly and the operation was successful. My tablet is up and running and working properly again. I did however figure out that when I plugged the recharging cable directly into my hub, it still caused the tablet to not work. Since the keyboard is recharged through the USB port, it probably was too much for the hub to handle and I found that by going directly into the computer it worked fine. So that is the way it will be.
> 
> I can purchase a recharger that goes directly into a wall socket, and I may just do that. But for now, what I have does work fine and I have only had to put it on the charger twice in the week that I have had it. It shouldn't be that big of an issue.
> 
> Today I plan to continue to tie up loose end and get several things ready to ship out. I also need to re-cut the pieces that dropped and get them ready to ship tomorrow. I am getting dangerously close to the deadline for that project to make it into the February issue of the magazine and I have to be sure it is on its way. Hopefully I won't have any further issues and will manage to get it packed up and ready to go without incident.
> 
> I did want to show a couple of pictures of my 'All Season Tree' all dressed up for Halloween. I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> It looks quite skinny in the photograph and it is amazing how much more it fills up that corner than it shows in the picture. It must be something with the lens. As always, you can click on the title and it will bring you to my Picasa album and see all the pictures that I took of it.
> 
> For those of you who don't like to 'travel' through cyber space, here are a few more pictures:
> 
> There is a little ballerina Halloween cat:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> A cool resin witch:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> Of course, my little compound cut bats:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> And even a cute hand blown glass tombstone:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> I have lots of hand-blown glass Halloween ornaments that I acquired at a teddy bear show many years ago in Chicago. I haven't really used them at all until now and I am happy that I did. I also covered the tree with a thin film of spider webbing and it gives a wonderful hazy sparkle to the entire tree. I even found a package of six glittery spiders to crawl over the web:
> 
> 
> From My Little All Season Tree Decorated for Halloween 2011
> 
> All in all, it is truly a fun thing to have. I think I am going to take more care in keeping my little tree updated with seasonal decorations. It certainly cheers the whole place up and makes everything look so festive. I smile every time I look at it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the pictures. It is nice to share them and it is fun to decorate for the holidays. It makes my day more enjoyable.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and find fun in the season too!


oooo that is a nice halloween tree. I just took my son to the local halloween store to pick up a few decorations. He picked out a sword and a roman soldier helmet. Can't believe the prices on some of the stuff there. Thanks for posting.
brandon


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Oh, Dear! Oh Dear! I Shall Be Late!"*










I woke up this morning at 4:48 am. I knew I had a lot to do this morning, but opted to close my eyes for just a bit more anyway. After all, on Sunday I got up around five and didn't go to bed until almost midnight. Surely I would get everything done.

I woke up a second time around 5:50. This time I got up and got moving. I was watching my coffee in the microwave at exactly 6 am and thinking about all that I needed to accomplish before leaving the house this morning. I would be fine.

Well, one thing led to another and there was lots of mail to go through and the usual things that I do first thing in the morning. And then I remembered that I needed to get the calendar packed up and schedule the pick up so that it will be on its way to the magazine. It should have gone out Friday, but with me breaking some of the pieces in my wild cleaning frenzy, I had just finished cutting them last evening and had to finish them and stain them and allow them to dry overnight. (Of course the pieces that broke were the ones that needed the extra step of staining!) Looking at them just about broke my heart:










But me being me, after muttering a few obscenities, I jumped back on the scroll saw horse and re cut them. It wasn't all bad because there were some things that I learned in the process.

- First of all, I learned to s-l-o-w d-o-w-n a bit and take my time when handling delicate things (or anything for that matter.)

- Second, I learned that using a regular type of glue in the hot glue gun instead of the industrial strength one worked really, really good. So good in fact that I feel 'enlightened' as much as I did when I was shown the 'blue painters' tape method' when applying patterns to the wood. It was so much easier than picking around with double sided tape and it held much better and was faster. I don't know if it was cheaper or not, but since both methods are really quite cheap, I think cost is inconsequential. I think I am going to even shoot a short video on the process so I can enlighten others (after all - I can't be the only one who didn't know about this! Could I?)

- And Finally - I found a better color of pink to use on the hearts. I know this may sound like a small thing, but in looking at the final pieces next to each other, I feel that the second one was a great improvement in colors, albeit a small one. Sometimes it is the little details that count.

(The new pieces)










So this morning I packed up the pieces very carefully in the box and called for a pickup. I made it to the gym, bank and post office and got back here in time to hand the package to the Purolator man. And it isn't even noon yet!

On the Purolator site I am told that the delivery time for the package will be three days. But even my cloud isn't that pink. I told Keith that if the package is delivered by Thursday, I will stand naked on the roof and sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at the top of my lungs (in daylight!)

He laughed when I told him that and said he hopes it is on time. As for me, I feel pretty confident that I won't have to follow through with the bet. I believe Bangor is safe. In fact, I am counting on it.

It is almost lunch time and I think I need to have some breakfast. I am cruising on coffee and a protein shake and I need some real food inside me. Then I will take a breath and plan out what is next on the list. There is plenty to choose from and I need to take a breath. Maybe even a nap.

Have a great Monday. Mine is already good and I have a feeling it will get better before the day is over. I just have a feeling!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *"Oh, Dear! Oh Dear! I Shall Be Late!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning at 4:48 am. I knew I had a lot to do this morning, but opted to close my eyes for just a bit more anyway. After all, on Sunday I got up around five and didn't go to bed until almost midnight. Surely I would get everything done.
> 
> I woke up a second time around 5:50. This time I got up and got moving. I was watching my coffee in the microwave at exactly 6 am and thinking about all that I needed to accomplish before leaving the house this morning. I would be fine.
> 
> Well, one thing led to another and there was lots of mail to go through and the usual things that I do first thing in the morning. And then I remembered that I needed to get the calendar packed up and schedule the pick up so that it will be on its way to the magazine. It should have gone out Friday, but with me breaking some of the pieces in my wild cleaning frenzy, I had just finished cutting them last evening and had to finish them and stain them and allow them to dry overnight. (Of course the pieces that broke were the ones that needed the extra step of staining!) Looking at them just about broke my heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But me being me, after muttering a few obscenities, I jumped back on the scroll saw horse and re cut them. It wasn't all bad because there were some things that I learned in the process.
> 
> - First of all, I learned to s-l-o-w d-o-w-n a bit and take my time when handling delicate things (or anything for that matter.)
> 
> - Second, I learned that using a regular type of glue in the hot glue gun instead of the industrial strength one worked really, really good. So good in fact that I feel 'enlightened' as much as I did when I was shown the 'blue painters' tape method' when applying patterns to the wood. It was so much easier than picking around with double sided tape and it held much better and was faster. I don't know if it was cheaper or not, but since both methods are really quite cheap, I think cost is inconsequential. I think I am going to even shoot a short video on the process so I can enlighten others (after all - I can't be the only one who didn't know about this! Could I?)
> 
> - And Finally - I found a better color of pink to use on the hearts. I know this may sound like a small thing, but in looking at the final pieces next to each other, I feel that the second one was a great improvement in colors, albeit a small one. Sometimes it is the little details that count.
> 
> (The new pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning I packed up the pieces very carefully in the box and called for a pickup. I made it to the gym, bank and post office and got back here in time to hand the package to the Purolator man. And it isn't even noon yet!
> 
> On the Purolator site I am told that the delivery time for the package will be three days. But even my cloud isn't that pink. I told Keith that if the package is delivered by Thursday, I will stand naked on the roof and sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at the top of my lungs (in daylight!)
> 
> He laughed when I told him that and said he hopes it is on time. As for me, I feel pretty confident that I won't have to follow through with the bet. I believe Bangor is safe. In fact, I am counting on it.
> 
> It is almost lunch time and I think I need to have some breakfast. I am cruising on coffee and a protein shake and I need some real food inside me. Then I will take a breath and plan out what is next on the list. There is plenty to choose from and I need to take a breath. Maybe even a nap.
> 
> Have a great Monday. Mine is already good and I have a feeling it will get better before the day is over. I just have a feeling!


You're OFF to a GREAT start!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Oh, Dear! Oh Dear! I Shall Be Late!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning at 4:48 am. I knew I had a lot to do this morning, but opted to close my eyes for just a bit more anyway. After all, on Sunday I got up around five and didn't go to bed until almost midnight. Surely I would get everything done.
> 
> I woke up a second time around 5:50. This time I got up and got moving. I was watching my coffee in the microwave at exactly 6 am and thinking about all that I needed to accomplish before leaving the house this morning. I would be fine.
> 
> Well, one thing led to another and there was lots of mail to go through and the usual things that I do first thing in the morning. And then I remembered that I needed to get the calendar packed up and schedule the pick up so that it will be on its way to the magazine. It should have gone out Friday, but with me breaking some of the pieces in my wild cleaning frenzy, I had just finished cutting them last evening and had to finish them and stain them and allow them to dry overnight. (Of course the pieces that broke were the ones that needed the extra step of staining!) Looking at them just about broke my heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But me being me, after muttering a few obscenities, I jumped back on the scroll saw horse and re cut them. It wasn't all bad because there were some things that I learned in the process.
> 
> - First of all, I learned to s-l-o-w d-o-w-n a bit and take my time when handling delicate things (or anything for that matter.)
> 
> - Second, I learned that using a regular type of glue in the hot glue gun instead of the industrial strength one worked really, really good. So good in fact that I feel 'enlightened' as much as I did when I was shown the 'blue painters' tape method' when applying patterns to the wood. It was so much easier than picking around with double sided tape and it held much better and was faster. I don't know if it was cheaper or not, but since both methods are really quite cheap, I think cost is inconsequential. I think I am going to even shoot a short video on the process so I can enlighten others (after all - I can't be the only one who didn't know about this! Could I?)
> 
> - And Finally - I found a better color of pink to use on the hearts. I know this may sound like a small thing, but in looking at the final pieces next to each other, I feel that the second one was a great improvement in colors, albeit a small one. Sometimes it is the little details that count.
> 
> (The new pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning I packed up the pieces very carefully in the box and called for a pickup. I made it to the gym, bank and post office and got back here in time to hand the package to the Purolator man. And it isn't even noon yet!
> 
> On the Purolator site I am told that the delivery time for the package will be three days. But even my cloud isn't that pink. I told Keith that if the package is delivered by Thursday, I will stand naked on the roof and sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at the top of my lungs (in daylight!)
> 
> He laughed when I told him that and said he hopes it is on time. As for me, I feel pretty confident that I won't have to follow through with the bet. I believe Bangor is safe. In fact, I am counting on it.
> 
> It is almost lunch time and I think I need to have some breakfast. I am cruising on coffee and a protein shake and I need some real food inside me. Then I will take a breath and plan out what is next on the list. There is plenty to choose from and I need to take a breath. Maybe even a nap.
> 
> Have a great Monday. Mine is already good and I have a feeling it will get better before the day is over. I just have a feeling!


I am back on track Joe! Took a short nap and knocked off another load of things to do. I am on a roll now . . . .

 Sheila


----------



## bubbyboy

scrollgirl said:


> *"Oh, Dear! Oh Dear! I Shall Be Late!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning at 4:48 am. I knew I had a lot to do this morning, but opted to close my eyes for just a bit more anyway. After all, on Sunday I got up around five and didn't go to bed until almost midnight. Surely I would get everything done.
> 
> I woke up a second time around 5:50. This time I got up and got moving. I was watching my coffee in the microwave at exactly 6 am and thinking about all that I needed to accomplish before leaving the house this morning. I would be fine.
> 
> Well, one thing led to another and there was lots of mail to go through and the usual things that I do first thing in the morning. And then I remembered that I needed to get the calendar packed up and schedule the pick up so that it will be on its way to the magazine. It should have gone out Friday, but with me breaking some of the pieces in my wild cleaning frenzy, I had just finished cutting them last evening and had to finish them and stain them and allow them to dry overnight. (Of course the pieces that broke were the ones that needed the extra step of staining!) Looking at them just about broke my heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But me being me, after muttering a few obscenities, I jumped back on the scroll saw horse and re cut them. It wasn't all bad because there were some things that I learned in the process.
> 
> - First of all, I learned to s-l-o-w d-o-w-n a bit and take my time when handling delicate things (or anything for that matter.)
> 
> - Second, I learned that using a regular type of glue in the hot glue gun instead of the industrial strength one worked really, really good. So good in fact that I feel 'enlightened' as much as I did when I was shown the 'blue painters' tape method' when applying patterns to the wood. It was so much easier than picking around with double sided tape and it held much better and was faster. I don't know if it was cheaper or not, but since both methods are really quite cheap, I think cost is inconsequential. I think I am going to even shoot a short video on the process so I can enlighten others (after all - I can't be the only one who didn't know about this! Could I?)
> 
> - And Finally - I found a better color of pink to use on the hearts. I know this may sound like a small thing, but in looking at the final pieces next to each other, I feel that the second one was a great improvement in colors, albeit a small one. Sometimes it is the little details that count.
> 
> (The new pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning I packed up the pieces very carefully in the box and called for a pickup. I made it to the gym, bank and post office and got back here in time to hand the package to the Purolator man. And it isn't even noon yet!
> 
> On the Purolator site I am told that the delivery time for the package will be three days. But even my cloud isn't that pink. I told Keith that if the package is delivered by Thursday, I will stand naked on the roof and sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at the top of my lungs (in daylight!)
> 
> He laughed when I told him that and said he hopes it is on time. As for me, I feel pretty confident that I won't have to follow through with the bet. I believe Bangor is safe. In fact, I am counting on it.
> 
> It is almost lunch time and I think I need to have some breakfast. I am cruising on coffee and a protein shake and I need some real food inside me. Then I will take a breath and plan out what is next on the list. There is plenty to choose from and I need to take a breath. Maybe even a nap.
> 
> Have a great Monday. Mine is already good and I have a feeling it will get better before the day is over. I just have a feeling!


Make sure Keith has his batteries charged on his movie camera should be very entertaining to see. Can anyone say YOUTUBE viral LOL. Have a great week Shelia, Ron.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Oh, Dear! Oh Dear! I Shall Be Late!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning at 4:48 am. I knew I had a lot to do this morning, but opted to close my eyes for just a bit more anyway. After all, on Sunday I got up around five and didn't go to bed until almost midnight. Surely I would get everything done.
> 
> I woke up a second time around 5:50. This time I got up and got moving. I was watching my coffee in the microwave at exactly 6 am and thinking about all that I needed to accomplish before leaving the house this morning. I would be fine.
> 
> Well, one thing led to another and there was lots of mail to go through and the usual things that I do first thing in the morning. And then I remembered that I needed to get the calendar packed up and schedule the pick up so that it will be on its way to the magazine. It should have gone out Friday, but with me breaking some of the pieces in my wild cleaning frenzy, I had just finished cutting them last evening and had to finish them and stain them and allow them to dry overnight. (Of course the pieces that broke were the ones that needed the extra step of staining!) Looking at them just about broke my heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But me being me, after muttering a few obscenities, I jumped back on the scroll saw horse and re cut them. It wasn't all bad because there were some things that I learned in the process.
> 
> - First of all, I learned to s-l-o-w d-o-w-n a bit and take my time when handling delicate things (or anything for that matter.)
> 
> - Second, I learned that using a regular type of glue in the hot glue gun instead of the industrial strength one worked really, really good. So good in fact that I feel 'enlightened' as much as I did when I was shown the 'blue painters' tape method' when applying patterns to the wood. It was so much easier than picking around with double sided tape and it held much better and was faster. I don't know if it was cheaper or not, but since both methods are really quite cheap, I think cost is inconsequential. I think I am going to even shoot a short video on the process so I can enlighten others (after all - I can't be the only one who didn't know about this! Could I?)
> 
> - And Finally - I found a better color of pink to use on the hearts. I know this may sound like a small thing, but in looking at the final pieces next to each other, I feel that the second one was a great improvement in colors, albeit a small one. Sometimes it is the little details that count.
> 
> (The new pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning I packed up the pieces very carefully in the box and called for a pickup. I made it to the gym, bank and post office and got back here in time to hand the package to the Purolator man. And it isn't even noon yet!
> 
> On the Purolator site I am told that the delivery time for the package will be three days. But even my cloud isn't that pink. I told Keith that if the package is delivered by Thursday, I will stand naked on the roof and sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at the top of my lungs (in daylight!)
> 
> He laughed when I told him that and said he hopes it is on time. As for me, I feel pretty confident that I won't have to follow through with the bet. I believe Bangor is safe. In fact, I am counting on it.
> 
> It is almost lunch time and I think I need to have some breakfast. I am cruising on coffee and a protein shake and I need some real food inside me. Then I will take a breath and plan out what is next on the list. There is plenty to choose from and I need to take a breath. Maybe even a nap.
> 
> Have a great Monday. Mine is already good and I have a feeling it will get better before the day is over. I just have a feeling!


I am pretty confident that there is no way in heck that it will get there by Thursday. I sent a package to my son in Chicago last week on Tuesday and it is only as far as Buffalo, NY. I really don't see it getting there before Friday (I hope so anyway! For the greater good of all!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Even Brighter Days Ahead*

Well, I got back on track and actually accomplished a lot of small things yesterday (and some larger things, too!) Overall it wasn't a bad day at all and I even had the time for a short nap with the three kitties in the middle of the afternoon. I don't do that often, but I find that taking an hour out when I am tired really does wonders because it refuels me and I last much later than I would have and I am far more alert. I feel better too and I am starting to believe that a cat nap is time well spent. (Probably because I have been hanging around here with the cats too long!)

Something nice happened over the weekend, too. I received my new October Artists Club catalog and I saw that my skating pond scene was once again featured on a half page of it. I was wondering how it was doing. Seeing it presented again made me feel good and hopeful that it was doing well there. I thought about it for a while and I decided to just go ahead and ask my contact outright what she thought about it. There was part of me that was scared because if it was a disappointment to them I would naturally feel bad, but I figured there was no sense in me sticking my head in the sand regarding my painting patterns and I got up the nerve to ask.

I was very pleased to hear that it was doing well and they were happy with it. This was huge to me. I was so afraid that if it didn't sell well and was disappointing that it would close the door for my painting patterns and that they wouldn't want to take another risk on my work. But since it is doing well, it will give me the courage to spend the time designing other things with them in mind in hopes of them marketing my work.

This company is a dream to work with. They are organized and professional and very clear in what they want and expect from me. They are friendly and open enough to consider new ideas and every single step of the way that I have been working with them has gone as it should. Those of you who deal with companies on a daily basis realize how rare this can be.

From a customer's point of view, I also love ordering from them for many of the same reasons. They have a great ordering system and in all the times I have purchased things from them, there has never been a problem with an order being goofed up or delayed. I always received my packages on time and complete, even here in Canada. And their prices are very good too. They seemed to have found the magic formula for running a successful business - even in this dismal climate.

So now the only problem is figuring out which way to turn. It is wonderful (and I believe necessary) to diversify, but sometimes I have difficulty in deciding which direction to go first. When that happens I tend to become overwhelmed and start spinning my wheels, making little progress anywhere. I noticed that Keith gets the same. And sometimes I think that having too many ideas can be as detrimental as not having enough.

So it is time to sit down and make a couple of lists and evaluate all that has been laid before me. I know I need to divide my time efficiently between the woodworking wholesalers, woodworking magazine, painting wholesalers, and my own web site. Each of them is on a different seasonal 'time zone' and working toward a different holiday or agenda. It can be confusing to say the least.

I am going to spend my day finishing up on the directions for the calendar and then I am really going to try to map things out as to which direction I will head in the next several months. I think that once again, my friend 'organization' will come to the rescue. I know I will feel better when I have a good solid direction that I can move in and even if there are several branches of my business to cover, they will be far more manageable for me if I look at everything.

I am not complaining about these things at all. In fact, I am very excited about them. Watching my business grow this way is both rewarding and exciting. It is what I have worked many years to achieve. I am certainly glad that I have a partner to share this with and also I am very grateful to friends like Leldon who proof reads my patterns and helps me out in so many ways with things. Leldon has been working on his own business and it is wonderful to see him develop his talents in this way. He is in the process of rebuilding his own site, Leldon's Scrollsawing where he not only sells his own original high quality scroll saw patterns, but also finished items for those of you who don't scroll saw. His prices are very reasonable and I can attest to his workmanship as being top-notch. He also does custom orders.

I am realizing a large key to success in my business (or any business for that matter) is the ability that I have to constantly evolve and change. Whether it is adjusting how I do things, or just allowing for growth, I am learning that owning a business is something that is always in a fluid state. No two days are ever alike.

I think that a large part of whether I will continue to be successful or not is how much I am able to adapt to these changes and how I am able to grow along with my business. To me that is a very exciting future and part of the fun. I really am looking forward to what is ahead.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!










(Photo by Mariana Nikolova )


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Even Brighter Days Ahead*
> 
> Well, I got back on track and actually accomplished a lot of small things yesterday (and some larger things, too!) Overall it wasn't a bad day at all and I even had the time for a short nap with the three kitties in the middle of the afternoon. I don't do that often, but I find that taking an hour out when I am tired really does wonders because it refuels me and I last much later than I would have and I am far more alert. I feel better too and I am starting to believe that a cat nap is time well spent. (Probably because I have been hanging around here with the cats too long!)
> 
> Something nice happened over the weekend, too. I received my new October Artists Club catalog and I saw that my skating pond scene was once again featured on a half page of it. I was wondering how it was doing. Seeing it presented again made me feel good and hopeful that it was doing well there. I thought about it for a while and I decided to just go ahead and ask my contact outright what she thought about it. There was part of me that was scared because if it was a disappointment to them I would naturally feel bad, but I figured there was no sense in me sticking my head in the sand regarding my painting patterns and I got up the nerve to ask.
> 
> I was very pleased to hear that it was doing well and they were happy with it. This was huge to me. I was so afraid that if it didn't sell well and was disappointing that it would close the door for my painting patterns and that they wouldn't want to take another risk on my work. But since it is doing well, it will give me the courage to spend the time designing other things with them in mind in hopes of them marketing my work.
> 
> This company is a dream to work with. They are organized and professional and very clear in what they want and expect from me. They are friendly and open enough to consider new ideas and every single step of the way that I have been working with them has gone as it should. Those of you who deal with companies on a daily basis realize how rare this can be.
> 
> From a customer's point of view, I also love ordering from them for many of the same reasons. They have a great ordering system and in all the times I have purchased things from them, there has never been a problem with an order being goofed up or delayed. I always received my packages on time and complete, even here in Canada. And their prices are very good too. They seemed to have found the magic formula for running a successful business - even in this dismal climate.
> 
> So now the only problem is figuring out which way to turn. It is wonderful (and I believe necessary) to diversify, but sometimes I have difficulty in deciding which direction to go first. When that happens I tend to become overwhelmed and start spinning my wheels, making little progress anywhere. I noticed that Keith gets the same. And sometimes I think that having too many ideas can be as detrimental as not having enough.
> 
> So it is time to sit down and make a couple of lists and evaluate all that has been laid before me. I know I need to divide my time efficiently between the woodworking wholesalers, woodworking magazine, painting wholesalers, and my own web site. Each of them is on a different seasonal 'time zone' and working toward a different holiday or agenda. It can be confusing to say the least.
> 
> I am going to spend my day finishing up on the directions for the calendar and then I am really going to try to map things out as to which direction I will head in the next several months. I think that once again, my friend 'organization' will come to the rescue. I know I will feel better when I have a good solid direction that I can move in and even if there are several branches of my business to cover, they will be far more manageable for me if I look at everything.
> 
> I am not complaining about these things at all. In fact, I am very excited about them. Watching my business grow this way is both rewarding and exciting. It is what I have worked many years to achieve. I am certainly glad that I have a partner to share this with and also I am very grateful to friends like Leldon who proof reads my patterns and helps me out in so many ways with things. Leldon has been working on his own business and it is wonderful to see him develop his talents in this way. He is in the process of rebuilding his own site, Leldon's Scrollsawing where he not only sells his own original high quality scroll saw patterns, but also finished items for those of you who don't scroll saw. His prices are very reasonable and I can attest to his workmanship as being top-notch. He also does custom orders.
> 
> I am realizing a large key to success in my business (or any business for that matter) is the ability that I have to constantly evolve and change. Whether it is adjusting how I do things, or just allowing for growth, I am learning that owning a business is something that is always in a fluid state. No two days are ever alike.
> 
> I think that a large part of whether I will continue to be successful or not is how much I am able to adapt to these changes and how I am able to grow along with my business. To me that is a very exciting future and part of the fun. I really am looking forward to what is ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by Mariana Nikolova )


Hope you had a good day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Even Brighter Days Ahead*
> 
> Well, I got back on track and actually accomplished a lot of small things yesterday (and some larger things, too!) Overall it wasn't a bad day at all and I even had the time for a short nap with the three kitties in the middle of the afternoon. I don't do that often, but I find that taking an hour out when I am tired really does wonders because it refuels me and I last much later than I would have and I am far more alert. I feel better too and I am starting to believe that a cat nap is time well spent. (Probably because I have been hanging around here with the cats too long!)
> 
> Something nice happened over the weekend, too. I received my new October Artists Club catalog and I saw that my skating pond scene was once again featured on a half page of it. I was wondering how it was doing. Seeing it presented again made me feel good and hopeful that it was doing well there. I thought about it for a while and I decided to just go ahead and ask my contact outright what she thought about it. There was part of me that was scared because if it was a disappointment to them I would naturally feel bad, but I figured there was no sense in me sticking my head in the sand regarding my painting patterns and I got up the nerve to ask.
> 
> I was very pleased to hear that it was doing well and they were happy with it. This was huge to me. I was so afraid that if it didn't sell well and was disappointing that it would close the door for my painting patterns and that they wouldn't want to take another risk on my work. But since it is doing well, it will give me the courage to spend the time designing other things with them in mind in hopes of them marketing my work.
> 
> This company is a dream to work with. They are organized and professional and very clear in what they want and expect from me. They are friendly and open enough to consider new ideas and every single step of the way that I have been working with them has gone as it should. Those of you who deal with companies on a daily basis realize how rare this can be.
> 
> From a customer's point of view, I also love ordering from them for many of the same reasons. They have a great ordering system and in all the times I have purchased things from them, there has never been a problem with an order being goofed up or delayed. I always received my packages on time and complete, even here in Canada. And their prices are very good too. They seemed to have found the magic formula for running a successful business - even in this dismal climate.
> 
> So now the only problem is figuring out which way to turn. It is wonderful (and I believe necessary) to diversify, but sometimes I have difficulty in deciding which direction to go first. When that happens I tend to become overwhelmed and start spinning my wheels, making little progress anywhere. I noticed that Keith gets the same. And sometimes I think that having too many ideas can be as detrimental as not having enough.
> 
> So it is time to sit down and make a couple of lists and evaluate all that has been laid before me. I know I need to divide my time efficiently between the woodworking wholesalers, woodworking magazine, painting wholesalers, and my own web site. Each of them is on a different seasonal 'time zone' and working toward a different holiday or agenda. It can be confusing to say the least.
> 
> I am going to spend my day finishing up on the directions for the calendar and then I am really going to try to map things out as to which direction I will head in the next several months. I think that once again, my friend 'organization' will come to the rescue. I know I will feel better when I have a good solid direction that I can move in and even if there are several branches of my business to cover, they will be far more manageable for me if I look at everything.
> 
> I am not complaining about these things at all. In fact, I am very excited about them. Watching my business grow this way is both rewarding and exciting. It is what I have worked many years to achieve. I am certainly glad that I have a partner to share this with and also I am very grateful to friends like Leldon who proof reads my patterns and helps me out in so many ways with things. Leldon has been working on his own business and it is wonderful to see him develop his talents in this way. He is in the process of rebuilding his own site, Leldon's Scrollsawing where he not only sells his own original high quality scroll saw patterns, but also finished items for those of you who don't scroll saw. His prices are very reasonable and I can attest to his workmanship as being top-notch. He also does custom orders.
> 
> I am realizing a large key to success in my business (or any business for that matter) is the ability that I have to constantly evolve and change. Whether it is adjusting how I do things, or just allowing for growth, I am learning that owning a business is something that is always in a fluid state. No two days are ever alike.
> 
> I think that a large part of whether I will continue to be successful or not is how much I am able to adapt to these changes and how I am able to grow along with my business. To me that is a very exciting future and part of the fun. I really am looking forward to what is ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by Mariana Nikolova )


thank you Joe - I certainly was a good one! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Be Careful What Lurks Beneath the Surface*










There are days when I seem to work the hardest and at the end of the day it appears that I got little done. At first it seems kind of discouraging, but when I really look at the days' events and evaluate the day, I realize that most of the time I did indeed accomplish a great deal.

Yesterday seemed to be one of those days.

I was up early and out of the gate like Secretariat running his final race. I got my morning mail done early as well as the blog here finished before the sun even came up. (By the way, I am still loving my new keyboard. Typing in the orange glow of my little Halloween tree with the back lit keyboard rocks!) I even got out the door early to get my errands done and back at a decent hour. I was on a roll.

Then when I settled back down at my computer, I noticed that I was getting some errors on my computer when browsing on my computer. Not really errors, but I would type in the address bar to go to a site, and I would wind up somewhere else.

I noticed this when I was writing my blog yesterday and linked to Leldon's site. And it happened a couple of times on Sunday, too. At first I thought it was my poor typing and I had hit the wrong key which sent me to another place, but after it began to happen more frequently and I was taken to these odd sites that were selling things, I began to wonder. Even I didn't type that bad.

I was also getting a 'connection refused from proxy server' error when trying to get onto some of my regular sites that I visit (I think it even happened when I tried to get back here to Lumberjocks) and I knew something not good was happening.

I pulled out the analytic software and did some scans and found that there was indeed some crap that got by and was messing with my computer. Apparently something was hijacking my browser and trying to take over and there was definitely some malicious malware that was lurking. I spent the next two or three hours cleaning things up and making sure that all the bad files were removed from my system. Keith helped me with this (He is the (I)nternet (T)echnology guy after all. Finally at about 3pm everything was back to normal.

So much for getting ahead for the day.

I was trying to figure out how things would have got through my security, but then overnight I received an email from a casual friend that said not to open anything from her computer. Apparently she was hacked. I thought back to the day before where I received a weird message from her that stated something about how she made all this money on the internet - enough to make a down payment on a new car - and I thought it strange that she would be writing me to tell me that. I had received the email the other morning and opened the link she sent and I suspect that it was the cause of the problems. I didn't know if it was a joke or not, and she is really more of an acquaintance than a friend so I wondered why she would be telling me about it unless it was some pyramid scam or something like that. Whatever.

I suppose there is no way around picking up something every now and then when one is on the internet. I usually consider myself to be very cautious and I feel that I know better at most times which things are dangerous to open or not. But these people who develop these viruses are more and more sophisticated and their methods are sometimes cloaked very well.

There were two free tools that I used that are quick and effective for keeping your computer in top shape. One is House Call by Trend Micro. It not only finds the problems, but also cleans them up for you safely and quickly. The other is SuprAntiSpyware which detects both spyware and malware and also helps you remove it safely.

Between the two programs, I found that there was indeed some malware that was causing a problem and it got rid of it quickly. I think for myself it would be a good idea to put reminders on my Google calendar to run these scans every couple of weeks just to keep things tidy and clear.

I spent the rest of the day working on the pictures for the calendar pattern. I have over 20 photos that I am submitting with the instructions. While the magazine will only use a portion of them, I like to offer them so that they can pick and choose which ones they feel are most relevant to the instructions. Today I will be doing the written part.

Although initially it seemed that I didn't get a great deal done, in thinking about things, I accomplished quite a bit. In between all the computer stuff and photographs, there was lots of correspondence with customers, wholesalers and companies. We even took a 'night walk' last evening for an hour or so along the river. It was a beautiful night out and we hadn't done that in a while. It was a good opportunity for us to discuss the direction we wanted to go in with our designs and make plans for the business.

So all in all it was a good day. Today I will continue to work on the instructions for the calendar and get some drawing done. I have some ornament ideas that I want to work on so that I can get them up on the site by the end of the month and have another update. After all, the holidays are approaching very quickly.

If you think you may have some things going on with your computer, feel free to check out the links that I gave and run a couple of scans. As with anything, maintenance is the best way to avoid problems and potential disasters and the earlier you catch these culprits, the easier it is to deal with them. My own computer is running what seems to be quite a bit faster. I hadn't even really noticed the slow down until the problems were fixed.

I consider myself lucky that I dodged a bullet with this issue. While it took a couple of hours to fix, I realize it could have been much worse. Being aware and noticing the signs that something just wasn't right probably saved me a huge headache in the long run. I think my time was well-spent.

I wish you all a great Wednesday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Careful What Lurks Beneath the Surface*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are days when I seem to work the hardest and at the end of the day it appears that I got little done. At first it seems kind of discouraging, but when I really look at the days' events and evaluate the day, I realize that most of the time I did indeed accomplish a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days.
> 
> I was up early and out of the gate like Secretariat running his final race. I got my morning mail done early as well as the blog here finished before the sun even came up. (By the way, I am still loving my new keyboard. Typing in the orange glow of my little Halloween tree with the back lit keyboard rocks!) I even got out the door early to get my errands done and back at a decent hour. I was on a roll.
> 
> Then when I settled back down at my computer, I noticed that I was getting some errors on my computer when browsing on my computer. Not really errors, but I would type in the address bar to go to a site, and I would wind up somewhere else.
> 
> I noticed this when I was writing my blog yesterday and linked to Leldon's site. And it happened a couple of times on Sunday, too. At first I thought it was my poor typing and I had hit the wrong key which sent me to another place, but after it began to happen more frequently and I was taken to these odd sites that were selling things, I began to wonder. Even I didn't type that bad.
> 
> I was also getting a 'connection refused from proxy server' error when trying to get onto some of my regular sites that I visit (I think it even happened when I tried to get back here to Lumberjocks) and I knew something not good was happening.
> 
> I pulled out the analytic software and did some scans and found that there was indeed some crap that got by and was messing with my computer. Apparently something was hijacking my browser and trying to take over and there was definitely some malicious malware that was lurking. I spent the next two or three hours cleaning things up and making sure that all the bad files were removed from my system. Keith helped me with this (He is the (I)nternet (T)echnology guy after all. Finally at about 3pm everything was back to normal.
> 
> So much for getting ahead for the day.
> 
> I was trying to figure out how things would have got through my security, but then overnight I received an email from a casual friend that said not to open anything from her computer. Apparently she was hacked. I thought back to the day before where I received a weird message from her that stated something about how she made all this money on the internet - enough to make a down payment on a new car - and I thought it strange that she would be writing me to tell me that. I had received the email the other morning and opened the link she sent and I suspect that it was the cause of the problems. I didn't know if it was a joke or not, and she is really more of an acquaintance than a friend so I wondered why she would be telling me about it unless it was some pyramid scam or something like that. Whatever.
> 
> I suppose there is no way around picking up something every now and then when one is on the internet. I usually consider myself to be very cautious and I feel that I know better at most times which things are dangerous to open or not. But these people who develop these viruses are more and more sophisticated and their methods are sometimes cloaked very well.
> 
> There were two free tools that I used that are quick and effective for keeping your computer in top shape. One is House Call by Trend Micro. It not only finds the problems, but also cleans them up for you safely and quickly. The other is SuprAntiSpyware which detects both spyware and malware and also helps you remove it safely.
> 
> Between the two programs, I found that there was indeed some malware that was causing a problem and it got rid of it quickly. I think for myself it would be a good idea to put reminders on my Google calendar to run these scans every couple of weeks just to keep things tidy and clear.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on the pictures for the calendar pattern. I have over 20 photos that I am submitting with the instructions. While the magazine will only use a portion of them, I like to offer them so that they can pick and choose which ones they feel are most relevant to the instructions. Today I will be doing the written part.
> 
> Although initially it seemed that I didn't get a great deal done, in thinking about things, I accomplished quite a bit. In between all the computer stuff and photographs, there was lots of correspondence with customers, wholesalers and companies. We even took a 'night walk' last evening for an hour or so along the river. It was a beautiful night out and we hadn't done that in a while. It was a good opportunity for us to discuss the direction we wanted to go in with our designs and make plans for the business.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Today I will continue to work on the instructions for the calendar and get some drawing done. I have some ornament ideas that I want to work on so that I can get them up on the site by the end of the month and have another update. After all, the holidays are approaching very quickly.
> 
> If you think you may have some things going on with your computer, feel free to check out the links that I gave and run a couple of scans. As with anything, maintenance is the best way to avoid problems and potential disasters and the earlier you catch these culprits, the easier it is to deal with them. My own computer is running what seems to be quite a bit faster. I hadn't even really noticed the slow down until the problems were fixed.
> 
> I consider myself lucky that I dodged a bullet with this issue. While it took a couple of hours to fix, I realize it could have been much worse. Being aware and noticing the signs that something just wasn't right probably saved me a huge headache in the long run. I think my time was well-spent.
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Good housekeeping, Sheila. A day well spent.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Careful What Lurks Beneath the Surface*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are days when I seem to work the hardest and at the end of the day it appears that I got little done. At first it seems kind of discouraging, but when I really look at the days' events and evaluate the day, I realize that most of the time I did indeed accomplish a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days.
> 
> I was up early and out of the gate like Secretariat running his final race. I got my morning mail done early as well as the blog here finished before the sun even came up. (By the way, I am still loving my new keyboard. Typing in the orange glow of my little Halloween tree with the back lit keyboard rocks!)  I even got out the door early to get my errands done and back at a decent hour. I was on a roll.
> 
> Then when I settled back down at my computer, I noticed that I was getting some errors on my computer when browsing on my computer. Not really errors, but I would type in the address bar to go to a site, and I would wind up somewhere else.
> 
> I noticed this when I was writing my blog yesterday and linked to Leldon's site. And it happened a couple of times on Sunday, too. At first I thought it was my poor typing and I had hit the wrong key which sent me to another place, but after it began to happen more frequently and I was taken to these odd sites that were selling things, I began to wonder. Even I didn't type that bad.
> 
> I was also getting a 'connection refused from proxy server' error when trying to get onto some of my regular sites that I visit (I think it even happened when I tried to get back here to Lumberjocks) and I knew something not good was happening.
> 
> I pulled out the analytic software and did some scans and found that there was indeed some crap that got by and was messing with my computer. Apparently something was hijacking my browser and trying to take over and there was definitely some malicious malware that was lurking. I spent the next two or three hours cleaning things up and making sure that all the bad files were removed from my system. Keith helped me with this (He is the (I)nternet (T)echnology guy after all. Finally at about 3pm everything was back to normal.
> 
> So much for getting ahead for the day.
> 
> I was trying to figure out how things would have got through my security, but then overnight I received an email from a casual friend that said not to open anything from her computer. Apparently she was hacked. I thought back to the day before where I received a weird message from her that stated something about how she made all this money on the internet - enough to make a down payment on a new car - and I thought it strange that she would be writing me to tell me that. I had received the email the other morning and opened the link she sent and I suspect that it was the cause of the problems. I didn't know if it was a joke or not, and she is really more of an acquaintance than a friend so I wondered why she would be telling me about it unless it was some pyramid scam or something like that. Whatever.
> 
> I suppose there is no way around picking up something every now and then when one is on the internet. I usually consider myself to be very cautious and I feel that I know better at most times which things are dangerous to open or not. But these people who develop these viruses are more and more sophisticated and their methods are sometimes cloaked very well.
> 
> There were two free tools that I used that are quick and effective for keeping your computer in top shape. One is House Call by Trend Micro. It not only finds the problems, but also cleans them up for you safely and quickly. The other is SuprAntiSpyware which detects both spyware and malware and also helps you remove it safely.
> 
> Between the two programs, I found that there was indeed some malware that was causing a problem and it got rid of it quickly. I think for myself it would be a good idea to put reminders on my Google calendar to run these scans every couple of weeks just to keep things tidy and clear.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on the pictures for the calendar pattern. I have over 20 photos that I am submitting with the instructions. While the magazine will only use a portion of them, I like to offer them so that they can pick and choose which ones they feel are most relevant to the instructions. Today I will be doing the written part.
> 
> Although initially it seemed that I didn't get a great deal done, in thinking about things, I accomplished quite a bit. In between all the computer stuff and photographs, there was lots of correspondence with customers, wholesalers and companies. We even took a 'night walk' last evening for an hour or so along the river. It was a beautiful night out and we hadn't done that in a while. It was a good opportunity for us to discuss the direction we wanted to go in with our designs and make plans for the business.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Today I will continue to work on the instructions for the calendar and get some drawing done. I have some ornament ideas that I want to work on so that I can get them up on the site by the end of the month and have another update. After all, the holidays are approaching very quickly.
> 
> If you think you may have some things going on with your computer, feel free to check out the links that I gave and run a couple of scans. As with anything, maintenance is the best way to avoid problems and potential disasters and the earlier you catch these culprits, the easier it is to deal with them. My own computer is running what seems to be quite a bit faster. I hadn't even really noticed the slow down until the problems were fixed.
> 
> I consider myself lucky that I dodged a bullet with this issue. While it took a couple of hours to fix, I realize it could have been much worse. Being aware and noticing the signs that something just wasn't right probably saved me a huge headache in the long run. I think my time was well-spent.
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


peek-a-boo…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Careful What Lurks Beneath the Surface*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are days when I seem to work the hardest and at the end of the day it appears that I got little done. At first it seems kind of discouraging, but when I really look at the days' events and evaluate the day, I realize that most of the time I did indeed accomplish a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days.
> 
> I was up early and out of the gate like Secretariat running his final race. I got my morning mail done early as well as the blog here finished before the sun even came up. (By the way, I am still loving my new keyboard. Typing in the orange glow of my little Halloween tree with the back lit keyboard rocks!) I even got out the door early to get my errands done and back at a decent hour. I was on a roll.
> 
> Then when I settled back down at my computer, I noticed that I was getting some errors on my computer when browsing on my computer. Not really errors, but I would type in the address bar to go to a site, and I would wind up somewhere else.
> 
> I noticed this when I was writing my blog yesterday and linked to Leldon's site. And it happened a couple of times on Sunday, too. At first I thought it was my poor typing and I had hit the wrong key which sent me to another place, but after it began to happen more frequently and I was taken to these odd sites that were selling things, I began to wonder. Even I didn't type that bad.
> 
> I was also getting a 'connection refused from proxy server' error when trying to get onto some of my regular sites that I visit (I think it even happened when I tried to get back here to Lumberjocks) and I knew something not good was happening.
> 
> I pulled out the analytic software and did some scans and found that there was indeed some crap that got by and was messing with my computer. Apparently something was hijacking my browser and trying to take over and there was definitely some malicious malware that was lurking. I spent the next two or three hours cleaning things up and making sure that all the bad files were removed from my system. Keith helped me with this (He is the (I)nternet (T)echnology guy after all. Finally at about 3pm everything was back to normal.
> 
> So much for getting ahead for the day.
> 
> I was trying to figure out how things would have got through my security, but then overnight I received an email from a casual friend that said not to open anything from her computer. Apparently she was hacked. I thought back to the day before where I received a weird message from her that stated something about how she made all this money on the internet - enough to make a down payment on a new car - and I thought it strange that she would be writing me to tell me that. I had received the email the other morning and opened the link she sent and I suspect that it was the cause of the problems. I didn't know if it was a joke or not, and she is really more of an acquaintance than a friend so I wondered why she would be telling me about it unless it was some pyramid scam or something like that. Whatever.
> 
> I suppose there is no way around picking up something every now and then when one is on the internet. I usually consider myself to be very cautious and I feel that I know better at most times which things are dangerous to open or not. But these people who develop these viruses are more and more sophisticated and their methods are sometimes cloaked very well.
> 
> There were two free tools that I used that are quick and effective for keeping your computer in top shape. One is House Call by Trend Micro. It not only finds the problems, but also cleans them up for you safely and quickly. The other is SuprAntiSpyware which detects both spyware and malware and also helps you remove it safely.
> 
> Between the two programs, I found that there was indeed some malware that was causing a problem and it got rid of it quickly. I think for myself it would be a good idea to put reminders on my Google calendar to run these scans every couple of weeks just to keep things tidy and clear.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on the pictures for the calendar pattern. I have over 20 photos that I am submitting with the instructions. While the magazine will only use a portion of them, I like to offer them so that they can pick and choose which ones they feel are most relevant to the instructions. Today I will be doing the written part.
> 
> Although initially it seemed that I didn't get a great deal done, in thinking about things, I accomplished quite a bit. In between all the computer stuff and photographs, there was lots of correspondence with customers, wholesalers and companies. We even took a 'night walk' last evening for an hour or so along the river. It was a beautiful night out and we hadn't done that in a while. It was a good opportunity for us to discuss the direction we wanted to go in with our designs and make plans for the business.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day. Today I will continue to work on the instructions for the calendar and get some drawing done. I have some ornament ideas that I want to work on so that I can get them up on the site by the end of the month and have another update. After all, the holidays are approaching very quickly.
> 
> If you think you may have some things going on with your computer, feel free to check out the links that I gave and run a couple of scans. As with anything, maintenance is the best way to avoid problems and potential disasters and the earlier you catch these culprits, the easier it is to deal with them. My own computer is running what seems to be quite a bit faster. I hadn't even really noticed the slow down until the problems were fixed.
> 
> I consider myself lucky that I dodged a bullet with this issue. While it took a couple of hours to fix, I realize it could have been much worse. Being aware and noticing the signs that something just wasn't right probably saved me a huge headache in the long run. I think my time was well-spent.
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Hi, Martyn and Joe. I finally came out from under the computer. Been trying to button up the written instructions on my calendar project. Thanks for stopping by and saying 'hi'. I am glad you like my peeking kitty picture. 

Have a good evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Chasing My Tail*










OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.

Or is it?

Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.

Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.

I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???

Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.

I am torn in so many directions!

Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)

Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.

It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.

So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.

(By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)

I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sheila, I read your "Journey" almost every morning, and I'm always amazed at your endless reserves of enthusiasm!! It helps to start up my day, to read your plans for yours… Thank You for that!!
Best wishes to your Son for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!! And He's going to be Fine Mommy!!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Just came back from Singapore with my wife and daughter for 5 day holiday tour… nice time. I was catching up with your day to day blog and just the same, I am always getting lot of information from you. I cannot let this blog pass by without sharing my prayers to your son's speedy recovery for his eye surgery. Like anyone else, when it comes to such medical operation, the mother comes always as the most worried person. So please be strong and hope that both you and your son will be well soon… I and my family is hoping the best for the speedy recovery and faithfulness of God…
God Bless,

With regards to your previous blog… I like most was the design of chain hearts and snowflakes … they look so beautiful. Hope for the best.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you both very kindly. I will certainly let you all know how it turns out. I also appreciate your support and friendship and you all motivate me in return.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


hey Sheila the dayly blog isn´t fooling around on a computer …..its serious work to let us 
walking at your side (sort of) .... 
I gess you have talked with your son by now and everything is well
the only reason to why he have to cover the eye with an eyepatch is that the eye and the mucles
have to relax while it recovers compleetly …. it is a minor thing but becourse the eyesight is so
importen the wont take the risk of let him use it before its totely healed not like if its a major 
surgery where you have changed a knee or hip they want you to start the training right after 
the surgery now a days ,instead of having you in a bed the next ½ year as they did in the old days
before you start trainning to walk 
the reason to why he isn´t allowed to drive … is as long as he had the eyepatch on … he doesn´t
have 3D vision and there for can´t tell if there is 60 meters or 20 meters to the object infront of him
so he can´t coordinate when to breake or when the turn right/left 
you can learn to do it but it takes more than a month to learn ….. (been there done that )

up with your head put on the smile and jump right back to the pink cloud where you belong 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Yes, Denis (and everyone) I did hear from him and things went well. I was very relieved and was so pleased he called me on the way home from the hospital. (He must have realized how worried his mom was!) He told me that the procedure went well and already he was amazed at the improvement in his vision. This wasn't elective surgery. The muscles on the side of one eye were kind of out of place, causing him to have double vision. His long overtime hours on the police force seemed to be contributing to this problem, as the muscles were fatigued. From what I understood, the surgery was to adjust the muscle so the eye was supported properly. He was under anesthesia for most of the operation, but at the end he needed to be awaken so they doctor could adjust the sutures. He said no more double vision and it is a whole new world for him. It will take a couple of days for the full effect, but even right after there was a marked improvement. But a full month was needed to heal completely.

I am very happy that it went well and is over. I feel a lot better today and I am happy that he is on the mend.

Thank you so much Dennis for your kind thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I'm happy too for the good news that everything went well. It's weekend again and Friday is closing out here. Hope this weekend, I can be productive and be back to woodwork… finishing those pending jobs. Have a nice day and weekend too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Goodmorning Sheila early on today .-)
good news to hear it went well for him

I´m out to have the next patient on the hostpital now  yes we drive it all …lol
last weekend I had to play patrolecar for the police in the mittle of the night 
since they cuoldn´t get there´s with the small airplane …. LOL
we had a fire in the village they had to come and look at … nothing they cuold do
they had to sendt for techie´s to invastigate

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Yes, Bert - today is a day for tying up loose ends. I feel better and I am sure I will accomplish a lot. 

Dennis - your job sounds quite exciting. It sounds like there is no such thing as a routine day for you. Stay safe and have a great day yourself!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing My Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I come here to write this morning's post and I noticed that there is a contest for a Halloween candy holder. I have been kind of sluggish lately with getting some stuff done and kind of getting distracted (you all know how that can be!) and I am thinking the last thing I need is something else to get me off track.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> Sometimes I do my best when I have twenty things to do in front of me. While I am not quite at twenty yet, it seems that things are kind of piling up. I wish I could figure out how this works.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I finished my written instructions for the calendar holder so I am good on that. There were over twenty pictures that I submitted with the plans and although the magazine certainly won't use them all, it is good to have them there for them to choose from. I need to proof read everything today and then that is good to go. The main thing that I wanted to work on today was writing up the stack cutting article that I am submitting to go with the calendar project. Since I have all the photographs for that one, it should also go smoothly.
> 
> I spent several hours yesterday planning two different sets of ornaments. I want to update the site by the end of the month and I have ideas for a couple of different types of ornaments. Actually I have three and I think if I push really really hard I can get at least two of them done by then. Or am I dreaming???
> 
> Now this contest was brought to my attention and I have a good idea of what I want to do for it. My idea is not complex, but I think it is kind of cool and I would love to try it out.
> 
> I am torn in so many directions!
> 
> Last night I pooped out at the end of the day and wound up going to bed before ten. I think that writing and doing research all day pretty much wore me out. I was able to take a couple breaks, as it was a rare day when both of my kids called me and I got to catch up with each of them and find out what was up in each of their lives. (You parents out there will understand how good that feels!)
> 
> Today my son is getting eye surgery and I can't help but be apprehensive about it. I wish I could magically be in Chicago to be there for him and his wife. It is classified as 'minor' surgery to adjust one of the muscles next to the eye, but he will be under general anesthetic for most of it and as a mom I can't help but worry. That's what moms do. He will be off work for a month and not able to drive for a couple of weeks so in my mind it can't be that 'minor.' I'll feel much better when I hear from him later on today.
> 
> It's raining here and it is supposed to rain all day. I washed the car the day before yesterday and I am thinking that it is almost time to pack it in for the winter. I got the undercoating done a couple of weeks ago (No, I didn't wash the undercoating off!) and it is all inspected, tuned up, and ready for another year. So now it is time to put it away.  I figure I have a little time left, but I have been preparing for the winter months ahead and not having the freedom that I do now. Of course I have Keith here to take me places but we all know it isn't the same when you have to depend on someone else to get you around. One day I will learn to drive a car with manual transmission, but there have just seemed to be so many better things to do. It isn't really an issue beyond the one in my head anyway. Maybe I will learn next spring.
> 
> So today I am all over the place. I do have a list of what I want to accomplish, and I think that I should just start picking things off of it one by one.
> 
> (By the way - I checked the tracking on the package to New Jersey (the calendar) and as of 10:30 last night it was still in Quebec. There is no way it will arrive at the magazine today. I think that the French shore is quite safe from any singing on my part in the near future. Thank goodness for that!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day. I am going to get an early start at working and quit fooling around here on the computer and do some 'real' computer work. Maybe I will even get to the saw for a bit today. That would certainly be a treat!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I'm glad that everything went good…
... now, you can breathe!!
... and relax!

We always have to have something to worry about… because we're LOOKING for things… if it isn't this… it's That…
So, when it happens, we're READY! LOL Yes?

I'll bet you slept pretty good too! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Unexpected Inspirations*

As a designer, part of the daily job is depending on inspiration from outside sources to fuel our creativity and increase the flow of new and exciting projects. Without this stimulation, we can quickly become stagnant and unproductive, and our work can suffer greatly. For many, finding constant sources of inspiration can be a challenge. But sometimes, we stumble upon it in the most unlikely places.

Yesterday began as a quite uninspiring day. Although I tried to be upbeat and optimistic, there were things that were weighing heavily on my mind. One of the major things that was preoccupying me was my son's surgery. Yes, it was minor, but being so far away from him left me with feelings of anxiety and I was quite unable to concentrate on any one task. (As a side note, I want to say that the surgery went well and he is fine!)

I did my usual work yesterday morning and kept the pile moving. While I wasn't in the mood for doing anything creative, there was the usual share of utilitarian chores that needed to be done. I fondly call this 'dumb guy work' because it is the type of work that pushes the pile without requiring much deep level thinking.

As I was accomplishing some of these tasks, some things came up that needed my attention. I thought that this was a fine distraction and one thing led to another and it brought me to remembering a print that I used to have hanging in my living room. I had not seen it since I moved a couple of years ago, but seeing it again - even here on the computer - brought back many of the feelings and emotions that I experienced when it hung on my wall.

It is a photograph of an Mohawk girl entitled Cowenah, and from the first time I saw it, I felt it was special. It is a simple black and white photograph taken by Toronto photographer Myron Zabol. This particular print was number 2 in a series of 100 and is signed by Mr. Zabol.










In looking at something such as this, I believe its value goes far beyond financial worth. I suppose that is what makes some pieces of art more costly than others.

To me, this picture always was a great source of inspiration. There were days when things in my life were not going very well and I remember countless times when I would just sit and gaze at this picture and lose myself in thought. I would think about the girl, and wonder what she was thinking. I would admire the beauty and craftsmanship of the simple yet carefully crafted costume and I would wonder about her life and what she may encounter on an average day of living. How did she meet the photographer? What was she thinking about when her photograph was being taken? What was she doing now? Even the small bit of information written by the artists evoked thought:










The girl's name was there. She was from the Turtle Clan. What would that be like? Did she live traditionally, or was her world greatly modernized?

I hadn't really known the history or the story behind the photograph until yesterday when I began looking. Since the picture was signed, I was able to track down the photographer directly and access his website (Myron Zabol Photography) and read the story behind this beautiful photograph and see others like it. It is from his series 'People of the Dancing Sky' and I learned that he has a book by the same title which documents the Iroquois Six Nations Confederacy. It was a wonderful distraction but more importantly an incredible inspiration to me as a designer.

When we leave this world, not only will we leave behind memories of our personality and how we lived our lives, but as artists and creators, we will also leave a legacy of tangible things we have created. Throughout time, art has been the highest valued commodity on Earth. I believe that is because art is created with emotion and feelings and has an intrinsic value that can only be added from a human soul.

What does this all have to do with woodworking and painting?

I think a lot.

I see each of us a an artist. Even if we are just beginning to learn our craft. For each piece we make is not only manufactured from the wood and paint and varnish and other materials that we use to construct it, but is created with emotion and passion and the intensity we have poured into it. In that is where we see the real value of our work. When others see it too, we know we have succeeded.

Many times when I sell my work, I am asked to sign it and date it. Although I knew that this was important for 'known' artists to do, I never really considered myself among them and one of such importance as to deem it necessary. After having this print and being able to learn so much about it from a mere signature, I do see how important signing our work can be. We never know in the years ahead where we will be and one day someone may be holding one of our boxes or ornaments or paintings and want to learn of its history and perhaps of the inspiration behind it.

Inspirations come from unexpected places sometimes. I truly believe that they are always there for us to find, but we need to be receptive to them and look for them in every day things. From that point on, it is up to us. Our own creativity has no limits.

Have a wonderful Friday. I hope you try to do something beautifully creative today!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Inspirations*
> 
> As a designer, part of the daily job is depending on inspiration from outside sources to fuel our creativity and increase the flow of new and exciting projects. Without this stimulation, we can quickly become stagnant and unproductive, and our work can suffer greatly. For many, finding constant sources of inspiration can be a challenge. But sometimes, we stumble upon it in the most unlikely places.
> 
> Yesterday began as a quite uninspiring day. Although I tried to be upbeat and optimistic, there were things that were weighing heavily on my mind. One of the major things that was preoccupying me was my son's surgery. Yes, it was minor, but being so far away from him left me with feelings of anxiety and I was quite unable to concentrate on any one task. (As a side note, I want to say that the surgery went well and he is fine!)
> 
> I did my usual work yesterday morning and kept the pile moving. While I wasn't in the mood for doing anything creative, there was the usual share of utilitarian chores that needed to be done. I fondly call this 'dumb guy work' because it is the type of work that pushes the pile without requiring much deep level thinking.
> 
> As I was accomplishing some of these tasks, some things came up that needed my attention. I thought that this was a fine distraction and one thing led to another and it brought me to remembering a print that I used to have hanging in my living room. I had not seen it since I moved a couple of years ago, but seeing it again - even here on the computer - brought back many of the feelings and emotions that I experienced when it hung on my wall.
> 
> It is a photograph of an Mohawk girl entitled Cowenah, and from the first time I saw it, I felt it was special. It is a simple black and white photograph taken by Toronto photographer Myron Zabol. This particular print was number 2 in a series of 100 and is signed by Mr. Zabol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at something such as this, I believe its value goes far beyond financial worth. I suppose that is what makes some pieces of art more costly than others.
> 
> To me, this picture always was a great source of inspiration. There were days when things in my life were not going very well and I remember countless times when I would just sit and gaze at this picture and lose myself in thought. I would think about the girl, and wonder what she was thinking. I would admire the beauty and craftsmanship of the simple yet carefully crafted costume and I would wonder about her life and what she may encounter on an average day of living. How did she meet the photographer? What was she thinking about when her photograph was being taken? What was she doing now? Even the small bit of information written by the artists evoked thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl's name was there. She was from the Turtle Clan. What would that be like? Did she live traditionally, or was her world greatly modernized?
> 
> I hadn't really known the history or the story behind the photograph until yesterday when I began looking. Since the picture was signed, I was able to track down the photographer directly and access his website (Myron Zabol Photography) and read the story behind this beautiful photograph and see others like it. It is from his series 'People of the Dancing Sky' and I learned that he has a book by the same title which documents the Iroquois Six Nations Confederacy. It was a wonderful distraction but more importantly an incredible inspiration to me as a designer.
> 
> When we leave this world, not only will we leave behind memories of our personality and how we lived our lives, but as artists and creators, we will also leave a legacy of tangible things we have created. Throughout time, art has been the highest valued commodity on Earth. I believe that is because art is created with emotion and feelings and has an intrinsic value that can only be added from a human soul.
> 
> What does this all have to do with woodworking and painting?
> 
> I think a lot.
> 
> I see each of us a an artist. Even if we are just beginning to learn our craft. For each piece we make is not only manufactured from the wood and paint and varnish and other materials that we use to construct it, but is created with emotion and passion and the intensity we have poured into it. In that is where we see the real value of our work. When others see it too, we know we have succeeded.
> 
> Many times when I sell my work, I am asked to sign it and date it. Although I knew that this was important for 'known' artists to do, I never really considered myself among them and one of such importance as to deem it necessary. After having this print and being able to learn so much about it from a mere signature, I do see how important signing our work can be. We never know in the years ahead where we will be and one day someone may be holding one of our boxes or ornaments or paintings and want to learn of its history and perhaps of the inspiration behind it.
> 
> Inspirations come from unexpected places sometimes. I truly believe that they are always there for us to find, but we need to be receptive to them and look for them in every day things. From that point on, it is up to us. Our own creativity has no limits.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. I hope you try to do something beautifully creative today!


The first time anyone asked me to sign one of my projects, I couldn't figure out what could possibly be their motive. Luckily, this request was made at the beginning of the project, not the end. I spoke with this person several times throughout the building of that project. I learned through these talks that she considerd my projects art work and wanted my signature and date on it. I explained to her that I did not consider myself an artist, however, I would be flattered to sign something she would have in her home, under one condition. My signature is illegible anyway, but I wanted to clearly print below the signature the designer of the plans I used during the build of the project. Even though I veered way away from the original design on that one, it still would have been impossible without the original plans.
This has become my method of "signing" objects now when I'm asked. I don't even ask anymore, I just do it if someone requests a piece be signed. 
I have a reason for this, besides the fact that I do everything differently than most people would expect. 
I find myself often cutting designs that are reproducd from designs from hundreds of years ago. In some cases, like the Italiante Chandelier, they are exact copies of centuries old patterns. The Italiante Chandelier was a seventeenth design that is reproduced using modern equipment. When you look at the plans, the writing is in Italian and you can still read the original designer's name on it. Other designs I use are from living designers that are from this era. The point it that all these designs are the hard work of someone else, but they make what I do possible, even in those circumstances when my finished work is unrecognizable from the original design. If I am to be remembered for making a piece, I also want to make it possible two hundred years from now for someone looking at it to be able to go back and possibly do some research to find the original designer or plans. 
This is not just about giving the designer recognition either. This is about possibly keeping scrolling alive. It fascinates me the history behind scrolling. If you are wondering how I can cut a chandelier that was designed in the seventeenth century, it's because not that much has changed in the craft of scrolling in all these years. Modern technology and machinery has made it much easier, but scrolling is basically done the same way as it was three hundred years ago when the "scroll saw" more resembled what we call today a coping saw that was clamped to a table while the blade was threaded through the work piece that was moved up and down to remove inside cutouts. If you think about it, the only things that has changed is the fact that we now have a amachine that moved the blade up and down, keeping the work piece more stable, at a rapid rate of speed. This makes it much easier.
So if I cut a Sheila Landry design, that is great if I sign it. Who knows? Someday someone may actually know me enough to be able to tell from my chicken scratch signature who cut it. What if someone hundreds of years from now wants to cut it too though? They need to know who designed it. When I put, in much more legible print than my signature, "pattern designed by: name", it will be much easier hopefully for future scrollers to find out where to get that pattern.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Inspirations*
> 
> As a designer, part of the daily job is depending on inspiration from outside sources to fuel our creativity and increase the flow of new and exciting projects. Without this stimulation, we can quickly become stagnant and unproductive, and our work can suffer greatly. For many, finding constant sources of inspiration can be a challenge. But sometimes, we stumble upon it in the most unlikely places.
> 
> Yesterday began as a quite uninspiring day. Although I tried to be upbeat and optimistic, there were things that were weighing heavily on my mind. One of the major things that was preoccupying me was my son's surgery. Yes, it was minor, but being so far away from him left me with feelings of anxiety and I was quite unable to concentrate on any one task. (As a side note, I want to say that the surgery went well and he is fine!)
> 
> I did my usual work yesterday morning and kept the pile moving. While I wasn't in the mood for doing anything creative, there was the usual share of utilitarian chores that needed to be done. I fondly call this 'dumb guy work' because it is the type of work that pushes the pile without requiring much deep level thinking.
> 
> As I was accomplishing some of these tasks, some things came up that needed my attention. I thought that this was a fine distraction and one thing led to another and it brought me to remembering a print that I used to have hanging in my living room. I had not seen it since I moved a couple of years ago, but seeing it again - even here on the computer - brought back many of the feelings and emotions that I experienced when it hung on my wall.
> 
> It is a photograph of an Mohawk girl entitled Cowenah, and from the first time I saw it, I felt it was special. It is a simple black and white photograph taken by Toronto photographer Myron Zabol. This particular print was number 2 in a series of 100 and is signed by Mr. Zabol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at something such as this, I believe its value goes far beyond financial worth. I suppose that is what makes some pieces of art more costly than others.
> 
> To me, this picture always was a great source of inspiration. There were days when things in my life were not going very well and I remember countless times when I would just sit and gaze at this picture and lose myself in thought. I would think about the girl, and wonder what she was thinking. I would admire the beauty and craftsmanship of the simple yet carefully crafted costume and I would wonder about her life and what she may encounter on an average day of living. How did she meet the photographer? What was she thinking about when her photograph was being taken? What was she doing now? Even the small bit of information written by the artists evoked thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl's name was there. She was from the Turtle Clan. What would that be like? Did she live traditionally, or was her world greatly modernized?
> 
> I hadn't really known the history or the story behind the photograph until yesterday when I began looking. Since the picture was signed, I was able to track down the photographer directly and access his website (Myron Zabol Photography) and read the story behind this beautiful photograph and see others like it. It is from his series 'People of the Dancing Sky' and I learned that he has a book by the same title which documents the Iroquois Six Nations Confederacy. It was a wonderful distraction but more importantly an incredible inspiration to me as a designer.
> 
> When we leave this world, not only will we leave behind memories of our personality and how we lived our lives, but as artists and creators, we will also leave a legacy of tangible things we have created. Throughout time, art has been the highest valued commodity on Earth. I believe that is because art is created with emotion and feelings and has an intrinsic value that can only be added from a human soul.
> 
> What does this all have to do with woodworking and painting?
> 
> I think a lot.
> 
> I see each of us a an artist. Even if we are just beginning to learn our craft. For each piece we make is not only manufactured from the wood and paint and varnish and other materials that we use to construct it, but is created with emotion and passion and the intensity we have poured into it. In that is where we see the real value of our work. When others see it too, we know we have succeeded.
> 
> Many times when I sell my work, I am asked to sign it and date it. Although I knew that this was important for 'known' artists to do, I never really considered myself among them and one of such importance as to deem it necessary. After having this print and being able to learn so much about it from a mere signature, I do see how important signing our work can be. We never know in the years ahead where we will be and one day someone may be holding one of our boxes or ornaments or paintings and want to learn of its history and perhaps of the inspiration behind it.
> 
> Inspirations come from unexpected places sometimes. I truly believe that they are always there for us to find, but we need to be receptive to them and look for them in every day things. From that point on, it is up to us. Our own creativity has no limits.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. I hope you try to do something beautifully creative today!


Hi, William. I am sure that your scroll work will be around for many generations. It is pretty neat when you think about it. One day others will look upon what we make as 'antiques.' Keep up the good work!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Inspirations*
> 
> As a designer, part of the daily job is depending on inspiration from outside sources to fuel our creativity and increase the flow of new and exciting projects. Without this stimulation, we can quickly become stagnant and unproductive, and our work can suffer greatly. For many, finding constant sources of inspiration can be a challenge. But sometimes, we stumble upon it in the most unlikely places.
> 
> Yesterday began as a quite uninspiring day. Although I tried to be upbeat and optimistic, there were things that were weighing heavily on my mind. One of the major things that was preoccupying me was my son's surgery. Yes, it was minor, but being so far away from him left me with feelings of anxiety and I was quite unable to concentrate on any one task. (As a side note, I want to say that the surgery went well and he is fine!)
> 
> I did my usual work yesterday morning and kept the pile moving. While I wasn't in the mood for doing anything creative, there was the usual share of utilitarian chores that needed to be done. I fondly call this 'dumb guy work' because it is the type of work that pushes the pile without requiring much deep level thinking.
> 
> As I was accomplishing some of these tasks, some things came up that needed my attention. I thought that this was a fine distraction and one thing led to another and it brought me to remembering a print that I used to have hanging in my living room. I had not seen it since I moved a couple of years ago, but seeing it again - even here on the computer - brought back many of the feelings and emotions that I experienced when it hung on my wall.
> 
> It is a photograph of an Mohawk girl entitled Cowenah, and from the first time I saw it, I felt it was special. It is a simple black and white photograph taken by Toronto photographer Myron Zabol. This particular print was number 2 in a series of 100 and is signed by Mr. Zabol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at something such as this, I believe its value goes far beyond financial worth. I suppose that is what makes some pieces of art more costly than others.
> 
> To me, this picture always was a great source of inspiration. There were days when things in my life were not going very well and I remember countless times when I would just sit and gaze at this picture and lose myself in thought. I would think about the girl, and wonder what she was thinking. I would admire the beauty and craftsmanship of the simple yet carefully crafted costume and I would wonder about her life and what she may encounter on an average day of living. How did she meet the photographer? What was she thinking about when her photograph was being taken? What was she doing now? Even the small bit of information written by the artists evoked thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl's name was there. She was from the Turtle Clan. What would that be like? Did she live traditionally, or was her world greatly modernized?
> 
> I hadn't really known the history or the story behind the photograph until yesterday when I began looking. Since the picture was signed, I was able to track down the photographer directly and access his website (Myron Zabol Photography) and read the story behind this beautiful photograph and see others like it. It is from his series 'People of the Dancing Sky' and I learned that he has a book by the same title which documents the Iroquois Six Nations Confederacy. It was a wonderful distraction but more importantly an incredible inspiration to me as a designer.
> 
> When we leave this world, not only will we leave behind memories of our personality and how we lived our lives, but as artists and creators, we will also leave a legacy of tangible things we have created. Throughout time, art has been the highest valued commodity on Earth. I believe that is because art is created with emotion and feelings and has an intrinsic value that can only be added from a human soul.
> 
> What does this all have to do with woodworking and painting?
> 
> I think a lot.
> 
> I see each of us a an artist. Even if we are just beginning to learn our craft. For each piece we make is not only manufactured from the wood and paint and varnish and other materials that we use to construct it, but is created with emotion and passion and the intensity we have poured into it. In that is where we see the real value of our work. When others see it too, we know we have succeeded.
> 
> Many times when I sell my work, I am asked to sign it and date it. Although I knew that this was important for 'known' artists to do, I never really considered myself among them and one of such importance as to deem it necessary. After having this print and being able to learn so much about it from a mere signature, I do see how important signing our work can be. We never know in the years ahead where we will be and one day someone may be holding one of our boxes or ornaments or paintings and want to learn of its history and perhaps of the inspiration behind it.
> 
> Inspirations come from unexpected places sometimes. I truly believe that they are always there for us to find, but we need to be receptive to them and look for them in every day things. From that point on, it is up to us. Our own creativity has no limits.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. I hope you try to do something beautifully creative today!


That is a very intriguing picture…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unexpected Inspirations*
> 
> As a designer, part of the daily job is depending on inspiration from outside sources to fuel our creativity and increase the flow of new and exciting projects. Without this stimulation, we can quickly become stagnant and unproductive, and our work can suffer greatly. For many, finding constant sources of inspiration can be a challenge. But sometimes, we stumble upon it in the most unlikely places.
> 
> Yesterday began as a quite uninspiring day. Although I tried to be upbeat and optimistic, there were things that were weighing heavily on my mind. One of the major things that was preoccupying me was my son's surgery. Yes, it was minor, but being so far away from him left me with feelings of anxiety and I was quite unable to concentrate on any one task. (As a side note, I want to say that the surgery went well and he is fine!)
> 
> I did my usual work yesterday morning and kept the pile moving. While I wasn't in the mood for doing anything creative, there was the usual share of utilitarian chores that needed to be done. I fondly call this 'dumb guy work' because it is the type of work that pushes the pile without requiring much deep level thinking.
> 
> As I was accomplishing some of these tasks, some things came up that needed my attention. I thought that this was a fine distraction and one thing led to another and it brought me to remembering a print that I used to have hanging in my living room. I had not seen it since I moved a couple of years ago, but seeing it again - even here on the computer - brought back many of the feelings and emotions that I experienced when it hung on my wall.
> 
> It is a photograph of an Mohawk girl entitled Cowenah, and from the first time I saw it, I felt it was special. It is a simple black and white photograph taken by Toronto photographer Myron Zabol. This particular print was number 2 in a series of 100 and is signed by Mr. Zabol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at something such as this, I believe its value goes far beyond financial worth. I suppose that is what makes some pieces of art more costly than others.
> 
> To me, this picture always was a great source of inspiration. There were days when things in my life were not going very well and I remember countless times when I would just sit and gaze at this picture and lose myself in thought. I would think about the girl, and wonder what she was thinking. I would admire the beauty and craftsmanship of the simple yet carefully crafted costume and I would wonder about her life and what she may encounter on an average day of living. How did she meet the photographer? What was she thinking about when her photograph was being taken? What was she doing now? Even the small bit of information written by the artists evoked thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl's name was there. She was from the Turtle Clan. What would that be like? Did she live traditionally, or was her world greatly modernized?
> 
> I hadn't really known the history or the story behind the photograph until yesterday when I began looking. Since the picture was signed, I was able to track down the photographer directly and access his website (Myron Zabol Photography) and read the story behind this beautiful photograph and see others like it. It is from his series 'People of the Dancing Sky' and I learned that he has a book by the same title which documents the Iroquois Six Nations Confederacy. It was a wonderful distraction but more importantly an incredible inspiration to me as a designer.
> 
> When we leave this world, not only will we leave behind memories of our personality and how we lived our lives, but as artists and creators, we will also leave a legacy of tangible things we have created. Throughout time, art has been the highest valued commodity on Earth. I believe that is because art is created with emotion and feelings and has an intrinsic value that can only be added from a human soul.
> 
> What does this all have to do with woodworking and painting?
> 
> I think a lot.
> 
> I see each of us a an artist. Even if we are just beginning to learn our craft. For each piece we make is not only manufactured from the wood and paint and varnish and other materials that we use to construct it, but is created with emotion and passion and the intensity we have poured into it. In that is where we see the real value of our work. When others see it too, we know we have succeeded.
> 
> Many times when I sell my work, I am asked to sign it and date it. Although I knew that this was important for 'known' artists to do, I never really considered myself among them and one of such importance as to deem it necessary. After having this print and being able to learn so much about it from a mere signature, I do see how important signing our work can be. We never know in the years ahead where we will be and one day someone may be holding one of our boxes or ornaments or paintings and want to learn of its history and perhaps of the inspiration behind it.
> 
> Inspirations come from unexpected places sometimes. I truly believe that they are always there for us to find, but we need to be receptive to them and look for them in every day things. From that point on, it is up to us. Our own creativity has no limits.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday. I hope you try to do something beautifully creative today!


Thanks, Joe! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Power of Labels *

It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.

I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.

In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.

Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.

"OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."

After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.

So why would this be different?

I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'

When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.

For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.

Here's an example I can give you:

You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.

Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.

A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?

After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.

As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.

So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.

I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.

Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.

Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.

I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!

Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.










Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Thank you, Sheila. This helps me more than you know.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


If you can actually cause a cat to perform any action that will require as much thought and effort as the 
one in your picture, the you are a teacher beyond compare. Thank you for all your blogs, and this one is
really helpful. The attitude and reason we start a task with does make a lot of difference in its difficulty.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Good to know I am not the only one who feels like this. thanks Sheila I am going to print this and look at it when I start to dout my self. I have dyslexia and sometimes let that hold me back.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Performance anxiety comes in many forms. I like your work around. I too struggle when trying to "write on demand". Sometimes I ask someone else to write a a few sentences or paragraphs on the particular topic to get me started. It always works. I'll read what they've written and I'll say to my self "that's not what I wanted to say", then I'm off. I start out re-writing what they've written and then the block is broken and the words are flowing.

Sometimes I just have to get something on paper and then come back the next day to re-write it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Thanks, Martyn. My hope is that others see themselves in what I express here each morning. I like the possibility of opening up discussions about topics like this and hearing different ways that people face similar problems. I think in that way we all help each other.

Gus - never underestimate the power of a cat.

Leanne - Believing in yourself is the first and most difficult step that you will encounter. Once you do, nothing will be able to stop you! One of my favorite philosophies is 'we follow where we focus.' If we focus on being productive and positive, there usually isn't time to worry about the negative people that may be trying to derail us and stop us from achieving our goals.

Dan - I agree that sometimes walking away from something you are stuck on is a great strategy. It is amazing how much better you can see things (and how much more objective) when you have fresh eyes.

Thank you all for your comments. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


... and sometimes, when you have a problem and just can't seem to find a solution, merely telling someone else what the problem is WILL give you the answer / solution to your problem…

... and then you will say… * "Why didn't I think of that?!"* LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of Labels *
> 
> It is funny how sometimes we can take a simple task and turn it into something far more difficult than it needs to be. I think we all have been there. We know in our hearts that we are capable of accomplishing something (in fact, many times we have done it successfully several times before) and then someone will ask you to do it for them and it becomes something that feels unnatural and difficult.
> 
> I call this a 'command performance' in my own mind when this happens to me. And I am learning to overcome the negative aspects of times like this and turning it into positive results.
> 
> In considering this phenomenon, I try to understand the cause of my anxiety. (Knowing your enemy is the first step to conquering them, and all of that!) Without understanding the reasons for these issues, I feel that it is impossible to overcome them.
> 
> Case in point - my editor said she would like me to write more articles for the magazine.
> 
> "OK." I said to myself. "That should be easy."
> 
> After all, I look at the title of this post and see that I am on #499 of this blog series. Who would have ever thought that I had that many words in me? But each morning I get up here and sit at the keyboard and things just seem to flow. It isn't always easy - especially on the days when things are quite routine, but once I begin, usually the floodgates open and things start to flow and before long I have an entry.
> 
> So why would this be different?
> 
> I believe that I have come to a conclusion that is probably the best reason so far. 'Expectations.'
> 
> When I come here to write every morning, much of the reason that I feel that I can do it is because there are no expectations placed upon me. Now I know that it isn't quite as true anymore, as if I am late or miss a day, there are some who are looking for my morning posts. (It is nice to know that I am missed!) But that is a rather friendly expectation and I have learned to not allow it to bother me.
> 
> For some reason it seems quite different when I am actually going to get paid to write. It changes the entire mindset of my thinking and kind of messes things up in my mind. Who would actually want to pay me to read what I have to say? With the payment comes expectations of writing something relevant and enlightening. And with that comes pressure to preform at a certain level. That can be a big stopper.
> 
> Here's an example I can give you:
> 
> You just made a nice trinket box. There wasn't any reason that you made it other than because it was your heart's desire. Maybe it was because you acquired a beautiful piece of maple and it was just crying out to be a box. You plan the design carefully and take pleasure in every step of seeing the box come to being. In the end you are satisfied and proud of what you accomplished.
> 
> Now your friend sees the box. He wants one. You aren't ready to surrender your own box to him, and agree to make them one for him (he is going to pay you, of course!) Now, suddenly the whole demographics of the situation changed. Creating this box is no longer a sweet indulgence that you allow yourself. It is a job and even though you like doing woodworking very much, it has a different feel than when you were doing it simply for the pleasure of accomplishment. It isn't that it is bad, it is just different.
> 
> A similar circumstance occurred with me in regards to writing this article. I believe they call it 'writer's block.' I began the article several times and each attempt seemed awkward and unnatural. What the heck was wrong with me anyway? I have no trouble (most days) rambling off a post here every day. I honestly knew my subject matter quite thoroughly. This made no sense to me. Why was this so different?
> 
> After several aborted attempts, I decided to take a step back and think things over. I thought about my writing and this blog and all the nice things that others have told me about how they liked my writing style and finally the fog began to lift. I figured out that in writing this article that I was trying to be someone other than myself. I was trying to be a 'writer.' I wasn't concentrating on the teaching aspect of the article or the points that I was trying to get across, I was trying to be something that I didn't normally consider myself to be.
> 
> As soon as I came to that realization, things began to improve. In my heart, I don't view myself as a writer. I like to look at myself as a designer and teacher. Coincidentally, a by-product of designing and teaching happens to be writing. A large part of what I do involves teaching my designs through the writing process. But I look at that as a residual part of who I am.
> 
> So I looked at the assignment again, but this time in my own mind I applied a different label to it. This wasn't a writing assignment, it was a teaching assignment. And that made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I felt no pressure whatsoever in teaching my subject. Once I got started, the words began to flow. Soon, after a relatively short time (a much shorter time frame than I had spent struggling) the article was finished. I am quite satisfied with it and I am pleased with the way things were presented. I think that others will learn from it and hopefully my editor will feel the same. I think it will be a positive contribution to the issue and it is something that I can feel good about.
> 
> Moral of the story is that sometimes we allow labels to define the way we approach some of the things we are trying to accomplish. Some of these labels can be quite intimidating, even if we, ourselves are the ones who applied them in the first place.
> 
> Our minds and attitudes are very powerful factors in how we view a task in front of us. Sometimes we forget that we have a great deal of power over our own lives and something like a small adjustment in our own attitude towards things can make a huge difference in both the outcome and success of any venture we choose to take on. Sometimes the answer is as simple as changing the name or the label of the task at hand.
> 
> I hope you all consider these things the next time you may feel overwhelmed with something you need to do. Allow yourself to use the power you have inside to not only accomplish your task, but to excel at it. Show them what you are made of!
> 
> Who knows? Maybe one day I will be a writer after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


You are absolutely right, Joe! There is nothing like having some wonderful friends to bounce your thoughts off of when you are stuck. Sometimes they just help you look at things from a different perspective and the answer was right there all the time. That is one of the reasons I love this group so much! 

have a great night,

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Milestone *

I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)

A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.

The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.

I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.

A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.

I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.

At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.

We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.

So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.

And so I began my story here.

I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.

On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.

Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway. 

So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.

One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.










I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sheila:

Congrats on this great milestone. You always give so much of yourself and provide insight and honesty in your writing. Your writing not only provides an in depth look at how to run a small business, but also quality woodworking and life in general.

Thanks for all you provide on a daily basis.

Skip


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila, congratulations on 500 blog posts. I'm glad this has been good for you personally as well as for your business. Keep on …
Marty


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Well done, Sheila. These milestones seem to just sneak up on us, don't they?

Porgy (in the airing cupboard) saying "I think you'll find these are MY towels"


----------



## jackass

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


*Congratulations on another milestone Sheila. You are a very prolific writer, and you seem to never run out of material, to keep it all interesting.
Jack *


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Well written, Sheila.

Here's to another 500.

Lee


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


500 days of the none writer writing. 
Congratulations Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thank you all so much! It means so much to me to be a part of this great group. You all add so much to my life!

And Martyn - here is a pic of my beloved Coco (Chanel) for Porgy.










She wishes him a good day from 'across the pond.)

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Congratulations Sheila!!
I'm looking forward to the next 500!!


----------



## mafe

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Congrat Shiela,
Sometimes I am afraid I write too much here on LJ, but I guess I can relax now.
500 blogs in 512 days, thats quite good.
Look forward to see you here in the future also.
Smile from me,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sheila,

Thank you for a very good, well written, story…

... it's amazing what we can do when our backs are up against the wall isn't it…?

I'm glad you pulled yourself up UP & away! 

Nice cats… Likes LETTUCE!? I don't think any of our cats, over the years, ever liked lettuce… but, I also don't ever remember anyone feeding them lettuce either… I guess we missed something… LOL Funny!

Glad you had a good Sunday…

Thanks again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thanks again everyone.

Joe - two of our cats LOVE lettuce. Richard and Pancakes. They both like spinach too. Coco will have a little spinach only when offered. The other two beg like babies when we have any 'greenery' in the kitchen. Both of them eat at least one or two leaves of lettuce or spinach at a time. I saw the picture in my internet travels and I thought it was so funny. I thought I would post it to make people smile too. I am glad you like it!

Sheila


----------



## Michael1

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> I can't help but notice the number of the entry to my blog here today. If someone had told me that one day I would be writing a 500 (+) part blog I think I would have thought they were crazy. (Maybe I'm the one who is a little crazy for actually doing it!)
> 
> A year and a half ago, I was told about this site from Steve Good, who has a sizable scroll sawing forum. It was at a time when I was looking to expand my business and he thought that I may like it here. I remember him telling me that it was a large forum, but there was not a large scroll sawing presence here, and it may not be what I was looking for. I thought I would take a look anyway.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed when I got here was the incredible quality of the projects that were posted. I found myself spending a lot of time browsing through the project pages and looking in awe at page after page of wonderful things made of wood. I must admit that it was a bit intimidating because many of the projects were of beautiful furniture and wood turnings and cutting boards made of exotic wood and I wondered if I would even fit in with the group here.
> 
> I looked around some more and decided to sign up for an account and I quietly did so, entering all the necessary information. When signing up, I noticed that we were each given a blog page. I hadn't really ever thought about doing a blog before. The thought had never even crossed my mind. But something happened on the previous day that made me think that perhaps I would start one.
> 
> A customer had called me with a question about one of my patterns. I don't remember at all now what the question was, but that doesn't really matter. What struck me as funny was how shocked he was that I answered my own phone. He seemed quite amazed that it was 'me' he was talking to. He said he thought I had a staff to do that for me and never expected to be able to talk to me directly.
> 
> I, myself was shocked at all the fussing he made over me. At the time, I had about $6 in my checking account and was struggling to make ends meet. There had been some circumstances in my life that had changed recently and it was a time of 'sink of swim' for me as far as my business was concerned. Here I was wondering if I would be living on the street (with my three cats) and this customer had the impression that I was doing well enough to hire a staff.
> 
> At the time, I kind of laughed it off. But later on I got to thinking. It is funny how we look at others around us. We see the part of them that they want us to see without having any knowledge whatsoever what is going on under the surface. I have used the analogy that people are like icebergs many times before and this is one of the examples why I think that way.
> 
> We see people on the surface and sometimes we are quick to judge and make an assessment on what we observe. More often than not that judgment is incorrect. I am guilty of it myself and have done the same thing many times. There is so much more to people than what we see on the surface and sometimes the more we get to know about them, the more we realize that our initial impression wasn't quite correct.
> 
> So perhaps it was the way the sun and the moon and the stars aligned up that day, but after that call and seeing the tools that were offered to me through this site, I decided to begin a blog. This wasn't the first time that someone had that type of impression about me and it probably won't be the last, but I felt that so many people had little idea as to what it entailed to run a pattern making business - and survive in it. I had several letters over the years that asked the simple question "how can I start my own pattern business?" as if the question could be answered in a paragraph or two. I may as well have been asked how to perform brain surgery.
> 
> And so I began my story here.
> 
> I look back on this past year and a half or so as one of great growth for both my business and myself personally. Along the way I have not only met wonderful friends from all over the world (and you _are_ my friends!) but I also feel that I have helped others to have a better understanding of what having a small business in this economic climate is all about. Whether you are involved in scroll sawing or not, I hope that I have perhaps given you some ideas of the day to day things that having a small business (any small business) entails.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I have come to value your friendships and input and daily discussions that you have offered to me. So many of you have been supportive and caring and have offered your advice and ideas in order to help me through some times that were difficult for me to figure out on my own. Your daily input in my life as friends and as colleagues is something that I have come to look forward to each day.
> 
> Not all days here are filled with lively discussions. Some are quiet. Many times it seems that on the days when I don't get many responses here on the forum for my post, I usually get several personal messages that offer private discussions or advice or even just a pat on the back or a cheer. That to me is what defines friendship and I have certainly felt a closeness with so many of you as 'real friends' that I can't even begin to name you. You all know who you are anyway.
> 
> So thanks so much for being a part of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be here every morning and talk about the good things and the not so good things that are going on in my life. I know that sometimes I wander off the 'woodworking' subject, but I think that you all know that woodworking is such a huge part of my life that I can always seem to find some way to justify just about anything that I do throughout the day as being related to my work in one way or the other.
> 
> One thing I am sure of - you will always help keep me grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward very much to the next 500! So far the journey has been wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Very well written Sheila. Congrats on this milestone and here's to another 500 in the future.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Projects In Progress*

And so we begin another week . .

How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.

I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.

For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.

I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.

I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)

I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.

I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.

My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.

I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.

I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .

Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.


From October 24, 2011


From October 24, 2011


From October 24, 2011


From October 24, 2011


From October 24, 2011


From October 24, 2011

I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.

I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.

I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


It sounds like you had a very productive day and still had time to take in some fall splendor. It looks like it's a beautiful place to take a walk. The link to your album doesn't want to cooperate with me. I keep getting a "page not found" error, but the snap shots are great. 
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


Hi, Dan!

I am such a dork! I was running out this morning and I forgot to set my Picasa album to 'public'. LOL I could get there but all of you couldn't. If you try now, it will surely work. If not, let me know! There are a bunch of great pictures in there.

Thanks so much! Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


Hi Sheila,

You are correct in saying there were a bunch of great pictures and I loved them all.

Got the "ENVELOPE" from you today and WE were flabbergasted by the quality of your work! The card is above and beyond professional quality and far better than what you would find at Hallmark stores! Maybe you should contact them? The Bunny Spook magnet was absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for thinking of us, we appreciate it.

Cheers, Erwin and Edith


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


Sheila,

What a nice quaint country you live in!

Wonderful country atmosphere… beautiful!

How far are you away from a real City, with stop lights, etc.? LOL

Very COOL shots!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


Thank you, Erwin! I am happy my little ghost bunnies are finding their ways to haunt everyone! I like little surprises and I wanted to send something nice to you and Edith. Every morning when I use the lovely coffee scoop you made me I think of you and remember your kindness. It is great to have friends. The cards are just fun. They aren't my original designs, but those are going to come. I am thinking of one day making my own paintings into some Christmas cards. I already have note cards I sell on my site. Oh, to have more hours in a day . . . 

Yes, Joe! It is quite beautiful here. I am still in awe of being able to live in such a wonderful place. The trail which we took the pictures is one that is new to us. We walked it Saturday for the first time, although we drove that way many times. We came back on Sunday because it was so pretty and I took my camera. It is amazing how much more you notice things when walking instead of driving. There are still many trails to be explored. Canada is a big place!

The nearest big city is Halifax, which is on the other side of the province. It is about three hours by car and we go there a couple of times a year to hit the wood places. Halifax is nowhere near the size of Chicago though. Chicago is probably closer to LA or Toronto or New York. I don't mind the visits, but I still like the country here better. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


I enjoyed the photo album. I hate this time of year here these days because of my health. The changing weather amps the pain volume up to maximum too often when the weather starts changing. Back when I was in good health though, I used to leave the house early just so I could take long ways to work and look at all the pretty scenes that lie anywhere there were trees or other signs of nature.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects In Progress*
> 
> And so we begin another week . .
> 
> How can the days seem to go by so quickly? I know that I whine about it all the time, but it seems that the days are so full that before I know it, the sun is setting and it comes to an end before I get half of what I intended to do done.
> 
> I often wonder if it is part of getting older or is it just because my life is so full now. I am going to lean to the side of it just because I am probably the busiest that I have been since the kids were small. Those days went by quickly too.
> 
> For those of you who were asking about Phil, he is doing fine and happy that he is able to see properly again. I am quite relieved that he is past the surgery part and he made it through like a trooper. He said his eyes are blood red and as of Friday he said the one eye had no white showing. I didn't get any pictures from him, but that is probably a good thing. Some things are best left to the imagination.
> 
> I had the pleasure of talking to both my kids in a single day not only once, but twice last week. That occurrence happens about as often as Haley's comet. Well - it isn't quite that rare, but almost. There is a great amount of comfort that I feel in hearing everyone's voice and knowing they are doing well and are safe. Maybe it is a 'mom' thing.
> 
> I did get a tremendous amount of work done yesterday on the new pattern (although I did not finish as much as I wanted.) That is par for me though and I have learned that any amount of progress is good as long as the quality is there, which I believe it is in this instance. I know I underestimate my time on doing things. But as long as the final product comes out nice I don't really mind. I work on a sliding time scale that is always in motion and sways and moves with the flow (like the Titanic some days, I am afraid!)
> 
> I am happy that I have quite an arsenal of quality patterns as a base for my site so that I can look at each new addition individually and give each project the attention it deserves. In the past when there was this urgency on my part to 'beef up' the site and add lots of content to the site. Now with over 400 patterns up there, I don't think that is the issue anymore. I'll be honest, too - it feels much better to be able to do each project individually rather than do a clump of them together. Not that the others were bad. But these are just better I think.
> 
> I worked on a new set of ornaments yesterday and got six of them cut out. I am going to show three different variations of making them in the pattern so they are a little more work than just cutting, finishing and being done. I like giving choices because as my customer base increases I am finding that there are people that are looking for many different levels of projects and options too. Some want to play around more and do more embellishing, while others are happy with the cut-and-go method. By offering these choices, each one can pick their favorite and go from there.
> 
> My real hopes in doing patterns like this is that it will encourage others to stretch a little into areas that they haven't previously tried. By having all-inclusive instructions, on those days when one feels brave they will be able to dive right in and try something that perhaps they will like. I suppose I am always the teacher.
> 
> I am going to have pictures of these new ornaments probably tomorrow. I hope they turn out as good as they look in my head.
> 
> I also got an order to cut the giant snowflake puzzle that I did for the other designer, meaning the magazine has finally come out. I did that for her in January and I just simply pretty much forgot about it. I will have to squeeze it into the day somehow today so I can get it out tomorrow. I may even cut a few extras. We'll see . . .
> 
> Yesterday evening we did take another long walk along the river. It is truly beautiful in our area this time of year and I did remember to take my camera with. We went the same place as we did Saturday, as I wanted to get the pictures this time. We do a loop from the road around the Meteghan river and back. This is about 2 or 3 KM from our house, so we drive there to walk. It is quite beautiful and I will only post a couple of pictures here that you can click on if you want to see the whole bunch in my Picasa album.
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> 
> From October 24, 2011
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do. Living in such a beautiful place is truly a privilege. As usual, you can click on the name of the album if you want to see the entire collection in my Picasa albums. There are many more there.
> 
> I had better jump to it now and get moving. I have lots to do ahead of me and look forward to seeing how my ornaments come out. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday today. Take the time to enjoy your surroundings and also to appreciate all the good things in your life. Remember to do something creative. It truly makes life a pleasure.


Hi, William. it is really nice to see the change of seasons here. Each season in itself has a unique beauty. I am fortunate that I am in good health and able to enjoy things this way. I love taking pictures and sharing them with others here too - just as much as I enjoy seeing pictures that others post. We all live in such different environments and sometimes when we all talk here on the soft gold background of this forum, we tend to forget that. I am glad you enjoyed them!

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Never Want to Know How to Milk a Cow*

No one said that just because we are self employed that we have to like every aspect of our jobs. As with any occupation, there is good and bad. I suppose the trick is to be able to do much more of the good stuff and keep the bad stuff to a minimum. I think for the most part, I am able to accomplish that. But sometimes you just can't avoid doing stuff you don't really like.

Some of you may remember way back in January when I teamed up with another designer who makes awesome painting patterns and created a surface that she would be able to paint on for a piece that she was publishing. It was a giant snowflake puzzle, based on my original snowflake candle tray design. She had seen the tray somewhere and had a great idea of making the center area a puzzle.

Her name is Monika Brint and I think she did a fantastic job of making a cute design. Her website is HERE if you want to see her other wonderful designs. Here is the finished piece:










Monika asked me if I would be willing to provide the surfaces and be listed as a source in the article for those who don't cut their own wood and want to purchase the wood pieces. I naturally agreed to do so, as I thought it would help bring new customers to my business and also would be a way to make a little extra money on the side.

Long story short, I spent part of yesterday cutting out some of the snowflakes that were ordered.

I did not have fun.

When I got my new Excalibur 21" scroll saw, I was asked a couple of times by others why I didn't go for the 30" saw. Having a bigger throat meant that I would be able to cut bigger pieces. In this world of people always having to have the biggest and best of everything, I will be the first to step up and say that I don't need (or want) the biggest and bestest scroll saw. After cutting this 16" diameter piece for a couple of hours, I couldn't imagine myself wanting to do anything bigger.

My good friend Cari and I used to have a saying between us.

"We never wanted to know how to milk a cow."

What the heck does that have to do with anything you may wonder? We figured if we had a cow and knew how to milk it, it would open the possibility that someone, some day would ask us to do so. And that is one thing I can't ever see myself wanting to do.

Now I am going to add to that list and say "I never want to own a 30" scroll saw."

Now before all you guys and girls who make gigantic pieces start harassing me, let me say with there is nothing wrong with cutting bigger pieces - *if that is what you enjoy doing*. Truth be told that I see nothing wrong with cutting large items. As a matter of fact, I admire people who do it a great deal. I just don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing something like that myself.

I found yesterday that the couple of hours I spent cutting the snowflakes was the first time since I got my new saw in April that I really didn't like what I was doing. It was cumbersome and heavy and my arms and wrists got tired and even though the cuts in the piece were very simple and basic I considered the entire job -well - a chore. I found every blade change a pain in the patoodie and even though I put on my favorite music to try to make an icky task more pleasant, when that final cut was finished, I wasn't the least bit disappointed or sad as I usually am when I finish cutting - I was thrilled!

They say that in order to appreciate what you have you need to walk in someone else's shoes once in a while and this was a very clear example of how effective that philosophy can be. I am not one to use absolute and extreme phrases, but I almost want to say that I will never enjoy doing pieces like that, and it will be rare before I get myself into something like that again.

Now I had a couple of ways to wriggle out of it. My partner Keith offered to cut it for me. So did Leldon. But me being my pigheaded self decided that I was going to be the one to do it. Why? I just don't know. I suppose I still have the mentality that I need to do these types of things within my business. Oh, and I also wanted to earn the extra money to be honest. With Christmas coming up and all, the little bit of extra would be nice.

Do I regret taking this job on in the first place? Not at all. I think that it may be another branch that I can add to my business. Monika was a dream to work with and I have admired her designs for many years. Just being able to collaborate with her on a project was a treat and I hope to do it again some day.

I think that the most important lesson that I needed to learn in all of this is that taking on jobs such as this is sometimes necessary in order to help my business grow. However, I need to allow myself to let go on this type of work and sub-contract it out to others who are willing and able to do it (and may even ENJOY it!)

Thank goodness everyone in this world doesn't think the same. Just because it isn't my cup of tea, doesn't mean that others don't like doing this type of cutting. Just as all others don't always enjoy cutting some of the small intricate pieces that I like doing so much. That is what makes the world so interesting.

So the moral of the story is that I need to learn to choose when to let go of things and allow others to help out. I may lose a little control here and there, but trying to do every single aspect of my business will only serve to limit how successful I can be. I am only one person. In this case, my time would be better spent designing I believe and the business will benefit from it far more than if I continued to take on jobs such as this for myself.

Lesson learned. 

I see this as a crossroad in my businesses' life. I need to make some important decisions on these types of things. I need to have trust in those who work with me and little by little let go of small jobs like this so I can concentrate on the big picture. Only then will I be able to continue to grow.

Today will be spent getting my materials to to the magazine for my calendar project and finishing up the new ornaments. I look forward to seeing them come to being and they are all cut and just need the embellishments and finishing touches. That is the part of my job I love to do and I am always thrilled to see them come to life.

I can't wait to get started.

I hope you all have a great day too. Remember - it isn't a 'job' when you are doing something you love.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *I Never Want to Know How to Milk a Cow*
> 
> No one said that just because we are self employed that we have to like every aspect of our jobs. As with any occupation, there is good and bad. I suppose the trick is to be able to do much more of the good stuff and keep the bad stuff to a minimum. I think for the most part, I am able to accomplish that. But sometimes you just can't avoid doing stuff you don't really like.
> 
> Some of you may remember way back in January when I teamed up with another designer who makes awesome painting patterns and created a surface that she would be able to paint on for a piece that she was publishing. It was a giant snowflake puzzle, based on my original snowflake candle tray design. She had seen the tray somewhere and had a great idea of making the center area a puzzle.
> 
> Her name is Monika Brint and I think she did a fantastic job of making a cute design. Her website is HERE if you want to see her other wonderful designs. Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monika asked me if I would be willing to provide the surfaces and be listed as a source in the article for those who don't cut their own wood and want to purchase the wood pieces. I naturally agreed to do so, as I thought it would help bring new customers to my business and also would be a way to make a little extra money on the side.
> 
> Long story short, I spent part of yesterday cutting out some of the snowflakes that were ordered.
> 
> I did not have fun.
> 
> When I got my new Excalibur 21" scroll saw, I was asked a couple of times by others why I didn't go for the 30" saw. Having a bigger throat meant that I would be able to cut bigger pieces. In this world of people always having to have the biggest and best of everything, I will be the first to step up and say that I don't need (or want) the biggest and bestest scroll saw. After cutting this 16" diameter piece for a couple of hours, I couldn't imagine myself wanting to do anything bigger.
> 
> My good friend Cari and I used to have a saying between us.
> 
> "We never wanted to know how to milk a cow."
> 
> What the heck does that have to do with anything you may wonder? We figured if we had a cow and knew how to milk it, it would open the possibility that someone, some day would ask us to do so. And that is one thing I can't ever see myself wanting to do.
> 
> Now I am going to add to that list and say "I never want to own a 30" scroll saw."
> 
> Now before all you guys and girls who make gigantic pieces start harassing me, let me say with there is nothing wrong with cutting bigger pieces - *if that is what you enjoy doing*. Truth be told that I see nothing wrong with cutting large items. As a matter of fact, I admire people who do it a great deal. I just don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing something like that myself.
> 
> I found yesterday that the couple of hours I spent cutting the snowflakes was the first time since I got my new saw in April that I really didn't like what I was doing. It was cumbersome and heavy and my arms and wrists got tired and even though the cuts in the piece were very simple and basic I considered the entire job -well - a chore. I found every blade change a pain in the patoodie and even though I put on my favorite music to try to make an icky task more pleasant, when that final cut was finished, I wasn't the least bit disappointed or sad as I usually am when I finish cutting - I was thrilled!
> 
> They say that in order to appreciate what you have you need to walk in someone else's shoes once in a while and this was a very clear example of how effective that philosophy can be. I am not one to use absolute and extreme phrases, but I almost want to say that I will never enjoy doing pieces like that, and it will be rare before I get myself into something like that again.
> 
> Now I had a couple of ways to wriggle out of it. My partner Keith offered to cut it for me. So did Leldon. But me being my pigheaded self decided that I was going to be the one to do it. Why? I just don't know. I suppose I still have the mentality that I need to do these types of things within my business. Oh, and I also wanted to earn the extra money to be honest. With Christmas coming up and all, the little bit of extra would be nice.
> 
> Do I regret taking this job on in the first place? Not at all. I think that it may be another branch that I can add to my business. Monika was a dream to work with and I have admired her designs for many years. Just being able to collaborate with her on a project was a treat and I hope to do it again some day.
> 
> I think that the most important lesson that I needed to learn in all of this is that taking on jobs such as this is sometimes necessary in order to help my business grow. However, I need to allow myself to let go on this type of work and sub-contract it out to others who are willing and able to do it (and may even ENJOY it!)
> 
> Thank goodness everyone in this world doesn't think the same. Just because it isn't my cup of tea, doesn't mean that others don't like doing this type of cutting. Just as all others don't always enjoy cutting some of the small intricate pieces that I like doing so much. That is what makes the world so interesting.
> 
> So the moral of the story is that I need to learn to choose when to let go of things and allow others to help out. I may lose a little control here and there, but trying to do every single aspect of my business will only serve to limit how successful I can be. I am only one person. In this case, my time would be better spent designing I believe and the business will benefit from it far more than if I continued to take on jobs such as this for myself.
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> I see this as a crossroad in my businesses' life. I need to make some important decisions on these types of things. I need to have trust in those who work with me and little by little let go of small jobs like this so I can concentrate on the big picture. Only then will I be able to continue to grow.
> 
> Today will be spent getting my materials to to the magazine for my calendar project and finishing up the new ornaments. I look forward to seeing them come to being and they are all cut and just need the embellishments and finishing touches. That is the part of my job I love to do and I am always thrilled to see them come to life.
> 
> I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Remember - it isn't a 'job' when you are doing something you love.


Hi Sheila,

I know what you mean.

I spent most of this summer doing a project that no one should do by themselves, but with things being slow, and the money being right, I went ahead and did it anyway.

It was a major pain. A complete renovation of 4,000 square feet of commercial office space, including a couple hundred 10' sheets of 5/8" sheetrock to be hung and taped. Hanging that sheetrock on days that were around 100 degrees was no fun. Insulating the walls wasn't much fun either!

Funny what we'll do for money.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Never Want to Know How to Milk a Cow*
> 
> No one said that just because we are self employed that we have to like every aspect of our jobs. As with any occupation, there is good and bad. I suppose the trick is to be able to do much more of the good stuff and keep the bad stuff to a minimum. I think for the most part, I am able to accomplish that. But sometimes you just can't avoid doing stuff you don't really like.
> 
> Some of you may remember way back in January when I teamed up with another designer who makes awesome painting patterns and created a surface that she would be able to paint on for a piece that she was publishing. It was a giant snowflake puzzle, based on my original snowflake candle tray design. She had seen the tray somewhere and had a great idea of making the center area a puzzle.
> 
> Her name is Monika Brint and I think she did a fantastic job of making a cute design. Her website is HERE if you want to see her other wonderful designs. Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monika asked me if I would be willing to provide the surfaces and be listed as a source in the article for those who don't cut their own wood and want to purchase the wood pieces. I naturally agreed to do so, as I thought it would help bring new customers to my business and also would be a way to make a little extra money on the side.
> 
> Long story short, I spent part of yesterday cutting out some of the snowflakes that were ordered.
> 
> I did not have fun.
> 
> When I got my new Excalibur 21" scroll saw, I was asked a couple of times by others why I didn't go for the 30" saw. Having a bigger throat meant that I would be able to cut bigger pieces. In this world of people always having to have the biggest and best of everything, I will be the first to step up and say that I don't need (or want) the biggest and bestest scroll saw. After cutting this 16" diameter piece for a couple of hours, I couldn't imagine myself wanting to do anything bigger.
> 
> My good friend Cari and I used to have a saying between us.
> 
> "We never wanted to know how to milk a cow."
> 
> What the heck does that have to do with anything you may wonder? We figured if we had a cow and knew how to milk it, it would open the possibility that someone, some day would ask us to do so. And that is one thing I can't ever see myself wanting to do.
> 
> Now I am going to add to that list and say "I never want to own a 30" scroll saw."
> 
> Now before all you guys and girls who make gigantic pieces start harassing me, let me say with there is nothing wrong with cutting bigger pieces - *if that is what you enjoy doing*. Truth be told that I see nothing wrong with cutting large items. As a matter of fact, I admire people who do it a great deal. I just don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing something like that myself.
> 
> I found yesterday that the couple of hours I spent cutting the snowflakes was the first time since I got my new saw in April that I really didn't like what I was doing. It was cumbersome and heavy and my arms and wrists got tired and even though the cuts in the piece were very simple and basic I considered the entire job -well - a chore. I found every blade change a pain in the patoodie and even though I put on my favorite music to try to make an icky task more pleasant, when that final cut was finished, I wasn't the least bit disappointed or sad as I usually am when I finish cutting - I was thrilled!
> 
> They say that in order to appreciate what you have you need to walk in someone else's shoes once in a while and this was a very clear example of how effective that philosophy can be. I am not one to use absolute and extreme phrases, but I almost want to say that I will never enjoy doing pieces like that, and it will be rare before I get myself into something like that again.
> 
> Now I had a couple of ways to wriggle out of it. My partner Keith offered to cut it for me. So did Leldon. But me being my pigheaded self decided that I was going to be the one to do it. Why? I just don't know. I suppose I still have the mentality that I need to do these types of things within my business. Oh, and I also wanted to earn the extra money to be honest. With Christmas coming up and all, the little bit of extra would be nice.
> 
> Do I regret taking this job on in the first place? Not at all. I think that it may be another branch that I can add to my business. Monika was a dream to work with and I have admired her designs for many years. Just being able to collaborate with her on a project was a treat and I hope to do it again some day.
> 
> I think that the most important lesson that I needed to learn in all of this is that taking on jobs such as this is sometimes necessary in order to help my business grow. However, I need to allow myself to let go on this type of work and sub-contract it out to others who are willing and able to do it (and may even ENJOY it!)
> 
> Thank goodness everyone in this world doesn't think the same. Just because it isn't my cup of tea, doesn't mean that others don't like doing this type of cutting. Just as all others don't always enjoy cutting some of the small intricate pieces that I like doing so much. That is what makes the world so interesting.
> 
> So the moral of the story is that I need to learn to choose when to let go of things and allow others to help out. I may lose a little control here and there, but trying to do every single aspect of my business will only serve to limit how successful I can be. I am only one person. In this case, my time would be better spent designing I believe and the business will benefit from it far more than if I continued to take on jobs such as this for myself.
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> I see this as a crossroad in my businesses' life. I need to make some important decisions on these types of things. I need to have trust in those who work with me and little by little let go of small jobs like this so I can concentrate on the big picture. Only then will I be able to continue to grow.
> 
> Today will be spent getting my materials to to the magazine for my calendar project and finishing up the new ornaments. I look forward to seeing them come to being and they are all cut and just need the embellishments and finishing touches. That is the part of my job I love to do and I am always thrilled to see them come to life.
> 
> I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Remember - it isn't a 'job' when you are doing something you love.


Once in a while it isn't bad to do stuff like this Lee, but I think if we did it all the time, it would kill us! LOL Your project sounds really involved. Once I hung wallpaper for a large office. My son was just a little guy then and we really needed the money. A friend who was a contractor doing a job for this office offered me the job. I started work at 7pm after everyone was gone and we finished about 4 or 5 in the morning. It took about a week and I was the one doing the paper all on my own while the guys did other construction in the building. I would only get a couple hours of sleep before my son got up. It was tough but I lived to tell the story. You are right, we do some things we don't want to sometimes just to survive. In this case, it wasn't that bad, but I still have the utmost admiration for the scrollers who do the large stuff! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *I Never Want to Know How to Milk a Cow*
> 
> No one said that just because we are self employed that we have to like every aspect of our jobs. As with any occupation, there is good and bad. I suppose the trick is to be able to do much more of the good stuff and keep the bad stuff to a minimum. I think for the most part, I am able to accomplish that. But sometimes you just can't avoid doing stuff you don't really like.
> 
> Some of you may remember way back in January when I teamed up with another designer who makes awesome painting patterns and created a surface that she would be able to paint on for a piece that she was publishing. It was a giant snowflake puzzle, based on my original snowflake candle tray design. She had seen the tray somewhere and had a great idea of making the center area a puzzle.
> 
> Her name is Monika Brint and I think she did a fantastic job of making a cute design. Her website is HERE if you want to see her other wonderful designs. Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monika asked me if I would be willing to provide the surfaces and be listed as a source in the article for those who don't cut their own wood and want to purchase the wood pieces. I naturally agreed to do so, as I thought it would help bring new customers to my business and also would be a way to make a little extra money on the side.
> 
> Long story short, I spent part of yesterday cutting out some of the snowflakes that were ordered.
> 
> I did not have fun.
> 
> When I got my new Excalibur 21" scroll saw, I was asked a couple of times by others why I didn't go for the 30" saw. Having a bigger throat meant that I would be able to cut bigger pieces. In this world of people always having to have the biggest and best of everything, I will be the first to step up and say that I don't need (or want) the biggest and bestest scroll saw. After cutting this 16" diameter piece for a couple of hours, I couldn't imagine myself wanting to do anything bigger.
> 
> My good friend Cari and I used to have a saying between us.
> 
> "We never wanted to know how to milk a cow."
> 
> What the heck does that have to do with anything you may wonder? We figured if we had a cow and knew how to milk it, it would open the possibility that someone, some day would ask us to do so. And that is one thing I can't ever see myself wanting to do.
> 
> Now I am going to add to that list and say "I never want to own a 30" scroll saw."
> 
> Now before all you guys and girls who make gigantic pieces start harassing me, let me say with there is nothing wrong with cutting bigger pieces - *if that is what you enjoy doing*. Truth be told that I see nothing wrong with cutting large items. As a matter of fact, I admire people who do it a great deal. I just don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing something like that myself.
> 
> I found yesterday that the couple of hours I spent cutting the snowflakes was the first time since I got my new saw in April that I really didn't like what I was doing. It was cumbersome and heavy and my arms and wrists got tired and even though the cuts in the piece were very simple and basic I considered the entire job -well - a chore. I found every blade change a pain in the patoodie and even though I put on my favorite music to try to make an icky task more pleasant, when that final cut was finished, I wasn't the least bit disappointed or sad as I usually am when I finish cutting - I was thrilled!
> 
> They say that in order to appreciate what you have you need to walk in someone else's shoes once in a while and this was a very clear example of how effective that philosophy can be. I am not one to use absolute and extreme phrases, but I almost want to say that I will never enjoy doing pieces like that, and it will be rare before I get myself into something like that again.
> 
> Now I had a couple of ways to wriggle out of it. My partner Keith offered to cut it for me. So did Leldon. But me being my pigheaded self decided that I was going to be the one to do it. Why? I just don't know. I suppose I still have the mentality that I need to do these types of things within my business. Oh, and I also wanted to earn the extra money to be honest. With Christmas coming up and all, the little bit of extra would be nice.
> 
> Do I regret taking this job on in the first place? Not at all. I think that it may be another branch that I can add to my business. Monika was a dream to work with and I have admired her designs for many years. Just being able to collaborate with her on a project was a treat and I hope to do it again some day.
> 
> I think that the most important lesson that I needed to learn in all of this is that taking on jobs such as this is sometimes necessary in order to help my business grow. However, I need to allow myself to let go on this type of work and sub-contract it out to others who are willing and able to do it (and may even ENJOY it!)
> 
> Thank goodness everyone in this world doesn't think the same. Just because it isn't my cup of tea, doesn't mean that others don't like doing this type of cutting. Just as all others don't always enjoy cutting some of the small intricate pieces that I like doing so much. That is what makes the world so interesting.
> 
> So the moral of the story is that I need to learn to choose when to let go of things and allow others to help out. I may lose a little control here and there, but trying to do every single aspect of my business will only serve to limit how successful I can be. I am only one person. In this case, my time would be better spent designing I believe and the business will benefit from it far more than if I continued to take on jobs such as this for myself.
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> I see this as a crossroad in my businesses' life. I need to make some important decisions on these types of things. I need to have trust in those who work with me and little by little let go of small jobs like this so I can concentrate on the big picture. Only then will I be able to continue to grow.
> 
> Today will be spent getting my materials to to the magazine for my calendar project and finishing up the new ornaments. I look forward to seeing them come to being and they are all cut and just need the embellishments and finishing touches. That is the part of my job I love to do and I am always thrilled to see them come to life.
> 
> I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Remember - it isn't a 'job' when you are doing something you love.


Learning how to milk a cow is not very difficult, but it is the fact that you also have to feed it, clean up after
it, give it a large area to roam and milk it every AM & PM on schedule whether you want to or not. Not 
attempting to invalidate your thread, just wanted to point out that sometimes taking on a job you do not
like can escalate into a whole world of I did not know I had to do that too. Not that I have ever made that
mitsake more than two or three times before I learned. I hope you continue to enjoy your job and share it
with us.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *I Never Want to Know How to Milk a Cow*
> 
> No one said that just because we are self employed that we have to like every aspect of our jobs. As with any occupation, there is good and bad. I suppose the trick is to be able to do much more of the good stuff and keep the bad stuff to a minimum. I think for the most part, I am able to accomplish that. But sometimes you just can't avoid doing stuff you don't really like.
> 
> Some of you may remember way back in January when I teamed up with another designer who makes awesome painting patterns and created a surface that she would be able to paint on for a piece that she was publishing. It was a giant snowflake puzzle, based on my original snowflake candle tray design. She had seen the tray somewhere and had a great idea of making the center area a puzzle.
> 
> Her name is Monika Brint and I think she did a fantastic job of making a cute design. Her website is HERE if you want to see her other wonderful designs. Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monika asked me if I would be willing to provide the surfaces and be listed as a source in the article for those who don't cut their own wood and want to purchase the wood pieces. I naturally agreed to do so, as I thought it would help bring new customers to my business and also would be a way to make a little extra money on the side.
> 
> Long story short, I spent part of yesterday cutting out some of the snowflakes that were ordered.
> 
> I did not have fun.
> 
> When I got my new Excalibur 21" scroll saw, I was asked a couple of times by others why I didn't go for the 30" saw. Having a bigger throat meant that I would be able to cut bigger pieces. In this world of people always having to have the biggest and best of everything, I will be the first to step up and say that I don't need (or want) the biggest and bestest scroll saw. After cutting this 16" diameter piece for a couple of hours, I couldn't imagine myself wanting to do anything bigger.
> 
> My good friend Cari and I used to have a saying between us.
> 
> "We never wanted to know how to milk a cow."
> 
> What the heck does that have to do with anything you may wonder? We figured if we had a cow and knew how to milk it, it would open the possibility that someone, some day would ask us to do so. And that is one thing I can't ever see myself wanting to do.
> 
> Now I am going to add to that list and say "I never want to own a 30" scroll saw."
> 
> Now before all you guys and girls who make gigantic pieces start harassing me, let me say with there is nothing wrong with cutting bigger pieces - *if that is what you enjoy doing*. Truth be told that I see nothing wrong with cutting large items. As a matter of fact, I admire people who do it a great deal. I just don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing something like that myself.
> 
> I found yesterday that the couple of hours I spent cutting the snowflakes was the first time since I got my new saw in April that I really didn't like what I was doing. It was cumbersome and heavy and my arms and wrists got tired and even though the cuts in the piece were very simple and basic I considered the entire job -well - a chore. I found every blade change a pain in the patoodie and even though I put on my favorite music to try to make an icky task more pleasant, when that final cut was finished, I wasn't the least bit disappointed or sad as I usually am when I finish cutting - I was thrilled!
> 
> They say that in order to appreciate what you have you need to walk in someone else's shoes once in a while and this was a very clear example of how effective that philosophy can be. I am not one to use absolute and extreme phrases, but I almost want to say that I will never enjoy doing pieces like that, and it will be rare before I get myself into something like that again.
> 
> Now I had a couple of ways to wriggle out of it. My partner Keith offered to cut it for me. So did Leldon. But me being my pigheaded self decided that I was going to be the one to do it. Why? I just don't know. I suppose I still have the mentality that I need to do these types of things within my business. Oh, and I also wanted to earn the extra money to be honest. With Christmas coming up and all, the little bit of extra would be nice.
> 
> Do I regret taking this job on in the first place? Not at all. I think that it may be another branch that I can add to my business. Monika was a dream to work with and I have admired her designs for many years. Just being able to collaborate with her on a project was a treat and I hope to do it again some day.
> 
> I think that the most important lesson that I needed to learn in all of this is that taking on jobs such as this is sometimes necessary in order to help my business grow. However, I need to allow myself to let go on this type of work and sub-contract it out to others who are willing and able to do it (and may even ENJOY it!)
> 
> Thank goodness everyone in this world doesn't think the same. Just because it isn't my cup of tea, doesn't mean that others don't like doing this type of cutting. Just as all others don't always enjoy cutting some of the small intricate pieces that I like doing so much. That is what makes the world so interesting.
> 
> So the moral of the story is that I need to learn to choose when to let go of things and allow others to help out. I may lose a little control here and there, but trying to do every single aspect of my business will only serve to limit how successful I can be. I am only one person. In this case, my time would be better spent designing I believe and the business will benefit from it far more than if I continued to take on jobs such as this for myself.
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> I see this as a crossroad in my businesses' life. I need to make some important decisions on these types of things. I need to have trust in those who work with me and little by little let go of small jobs like this so I can concentrate on the big picture. Only then will I be able to continue to grow.
> 
> Today will be spent getting my materials to to the magazine for my calendar project and finishing up the new ornaments. I look forward to seeing them come to being and they are all cut and just need the embellishments and finishing touches. That is the part of my job I love to do and I am always thrilled to see them come to life.
> 
> I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Remember - it isn't a 'job' when you are doing something you love.


Someone asking me to make a gunbox that can hold all his guns and its huge.. same size as the luggage … wants to be made of plywood as it is cheaper… yet the demand is much stronger… What a nice way?!!!

There are two ways why I do a job…. 
1) it is the call of opportunity and duty. This usually happen when someone is asking for my assistance
2) it is my pleasure to challenge my capability in doing the job. The usual way… starts from concept and design and ends with the reality…

The bottomline… HOBBY WORKS-Satisfy my heart and mind while OTHERS' REQUESTED JOBS - Satisfy those receivers (clients in the world of business).


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *I Never Want to Know How to Milk a Cow*
> 
> No one said that just because we are self employed that we have to like every aspect of our jobs. As with any occupation, there is good and bad. I suppose the trick is to be able to do much more of the good stuff and keep the bad stuff to a minimum. I think for the most part, I am able to accomplish that. But sometimes you just can't avoid doing stuff you don't really like.
> 
> Some of you may remember way back in January when I teamed up with another designer who makes awesome painting patterns and created a surface that she would be able to paint on for a piece that she was publishing. It was a giant snowflake puzzle, based on my original snowflake candle tray design. She had seen the tray somewhere and had a great idea of making the center area a puzzle.
> 
> Her name is Monika Brint and I think she did a fantastic job of making a cute design. Her website is HERE if you want to see her other wonderful designs. Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monika asked me if I would be willing to provide the surfaces and be listed as a source in the article for those who don't cut their own wood and want to purchase the wood pieces. I naturally agreed to do so, as I thought it would help bring new customers to my business and also would be a way to make a little extra money on the side.
> 
> Long story short, I spent part of yesterday cutting out some of the snowflakes that were ordered.
> 
> I did not have fun.
> 
> When I got my new Excalibur 21" scroll saw, I was asked a couple of times by others why I didn't go for the 30" saw. Having a bigger throat meant that I would be able to cut bigger pieces. In this world of people always having to have the biggest and best of everything, I will be the first to step up and say that I don't need (or want) the biggest and bestest scroll saw. After cutting this 16" diameter piece for a couple of hours, I couldn't imagine myself wanting to do anything bigger.
> 
> My good friend Cari and I used to have a saying between us.
> 
> "We never wanted to know how to milk a cow."
> 
> What the heck does that have to do with anything you may wonder? We figured if we had a cow and knew how to milk it, it would open the possibility that someone, some day would ask us to do so. And that is one thing I can't ever see myself wanting to do.
> 
> Now I am going to add to that list and say "I never want to own a 30" scroll saw."
> 
> Now before all you guys and girls who make gigantic pieces start harassing me, let me say with there is nothing wrong with cutting bigger pieces - *if that is what you enjoy doing*. Truth be told that I see nothing wrong with cutting large items. As a matter of fact, I admire people who do it a great deal. I just don't find any pleasure whatsoever in doing something like that myself.
> 
> I found yesterday that the couple of hours I spent cutting the snowflakes was the first time since I got my new saw in April that I really didn't like what I was doing. It was cumbersome and heavy and my arms and wrists got tired and even though the cuts in the piece were very simple and basic I considered the entire job -well - a chore. I found every blade change a pain in the patoodie and even though I put on my favorite music to try to make an icky task more pleasant, when that final cut was finished, I wasn't the least bit disappointed or sad as I usually am when I finish cutting - I was thrilled!
> 
> They say that in order to appreciate what you have you need to walk in someone else's shoes once in a while and this was a very clear example of how effective that philosophy can be. I am not one to use absolute and extreme phrases, but I almost want to say that I will never enjoy doing pieces like that, and it will be rare before I get myself into something like that again.
> 
> Now I had a couple of ways to wriggle out of it. My partner Keith offered to cut it for me. So did Leldon. But me being my pigheaded self decided that I was going to be the one to do it. Why? I just don't know. I suppose I still have the mentality that I need to do these types of things within my business. Oh, and I also wanted to earn the extra money to be honest. With Christmas coming up and all, the little bit of extra would be nice.
> 
> Do I regret taking this job on in the first place? Not at all. I think that it may be another branch that I can add to my business. Monika was a dream to work with and I have admired her designs for many years. Just being able to collaborate with her on a project was a treat and I hope to do it again some day.
> 
> I think that the most important lesson that I needed to learn in all of this is that taking on jobs such as this is sometimes necessary in order to help my business grow. However, I need to allow myself to let go on this type of work and sub-contract it out to others who are willing and able to do it (and may even ENJOY it!)
> 
> Thank goodness everyone in this world doesn't think the same. Just because it isn't my cup of tea, doesn't mean that others don't like doing this type of cutting. Just as all others don't always enjoy cutting some of the small intricate pieces that I like doing so much. That is what makes the world so interesting.
> 
> So the moral of the story is that I need to learn to choose when to let go of things and allow others to help out. I may lose a little control here and there, but trying to do every single aspect of my business will only serve to limit how successful I can be. I am only one person. In this case, my time would be better spent designing I believe and the business will benefit from it far more than if I continued to take on jobs such as this for myself.
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> I see this as a crossroad in my businesses' life. I need to make some important decisions on these types of things. I need to have trust in those who work with me and little by little let go of small jobs like this so I can concentrate on the big picture. Only then will I be able to continue to grow.
> 
> Today will be spent getting my materials to to the magazine for my calendar project and finishing up the new ornaments. I look forward to seeing them come to being and they are all cut and just need the embellishments and finishing touches. That is the part of my job I love to do and I am always thrilled to see them come to life.
> 
> I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Remember - it isn't a 'job' when you are doing something you love.


You are so very right in that some parts of your job really sucks and the parts we "kill" to do are never
1) big enough 
2) last long enough 
3) make enough for you!
4) fill your thing here…..........................
The parts you hate invariably last much longer than you want it to and you usually have to bust your butt to make any money! I know, I've been there and done that!


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ornaments!*

Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.

Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.

It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.

We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.

But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.

When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.

I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.

As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:

1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:










2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:










3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:










I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.

There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.










I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.

So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!

Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?

I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments!*
> 
> Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.
> 
> It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.
> 
> We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.
> 
> But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.
> 
> When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.
> 
> I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.
> 
> As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:
> 
> 1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.
> 
> There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.
> 
> So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!
> 
> Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


A new technique to learn from you Sheila! This is how creative you become when some new ideas comes in. After removing those slots, refill it back, and there it goes a beautiful design. I can see that you use your two talents… scroll sawing then painting.

On the price… if I will be the client… just having one product from you will be an honor already that no one can match. The value (price) that you think is high is considered priceless when we consider the origin and the maker. Additionally, considering the royalty that you already have will make me proud of what I will have from you. You deserve the right price.

Keep it up. Enjoy the happiness you get in return.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments!*
> 
> Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.
> 
> It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.
> 
> We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.
> 
> But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.
> 
> When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.
> 
> I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.
> 
> As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:
> 
> 1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.
> 
> There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.
> 
> So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!
> 
> Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


Thank you, Bert. The new ornaments were fun to do and I wanted to have something that would be quick and easy, yet cute and fun to do. I like doing projects like this and have a lot of fun making them.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments!*
> 
> Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.
> 
> It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.
> 
> We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.
> 
> But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.
> 
> When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.
> 
> I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.
> 
> As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:
> 
> 1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.
> 
> There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.
> 
> So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!
> 
> Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


Very nice… Look like gingerbread cookies!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments!*
> 
> Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.
> 
> It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.
> 
> We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.
> 
> But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.
> 
> When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.
> 
> I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.
> 
> As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:
> 
> 1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.
> 
> There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.
> 
> So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!
> 
> Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


Then I almost got them right Joe! LOL (That was what I wanted them to look like - cookies!) I made these a few years back to look like Animal Cookies:










They are wood and use beads and sno-tex for frosting.  You have to be careful not to take a bite from them! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments!*
> 
> Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.
> 
> It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.
> 
> We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.
> 
> But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.
> 
> When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.
> 
> I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.
> 
> As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:
> 
> 1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.
> 
> There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.
> 
> So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!
> 
> Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


Those look good enough to EAT!

YUMMY!

Good job!

*BTW, I took back the word "almost"... LOL
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments!*
> 
> Yesterday was an extremely productive day and I finished both my order for the large snowflake and also my new ornaments. It felt good to get so much accomplished. I don't think I worked harder than I do on most days, but I actually reached the finish line on two things at almost the same time so there is a great feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> Finishing up the snowflake puzzle wasn't bad at all. I actually made two of them so one is sitting here on the shelf if anyone else decides to order one. I don't see it selling a lot though because the size makes the shipping cost at least $15 from Canada and I have had to build that into the price of course, charging much more than I feel it is worth. Add to that the hours that it took me to work on it and then the material cost and you can see the problem I have with doing items such as this.
> 
> It really is a shame because I feel like I am overcharging the customer, while in reality I am probably making less than minimum wage on it after all is said and done. I think that is part of my discouragement when making it and I am sure it adds to my poor attitude about it. If I were selling it in person, I would probably be selling it for about half of what I do and I would in reality be making more profit on it.
> 
> We learned a lot of lessons with doing this project though and I don't think I will lose much money because I am sure that there are only a few that will pay the price I needed to ask. Since I had to buy an entire sheet of plywood to make it, the next several that are ordered won't cost me anything material-wise so that will help a bit. I will honestly be amazed if I break even.
> 
> But it was exposure and a chance to work with a designer who I admire and respect. It also will get my name out there to others who may have not heard of me before in the painting world and that is not a bad thing either. All in all I have no regrets.
> 
> When packaging it up though, I felt kind of bad looking at the piece and thinking what it cost the customer. I made the decision to add a little something 'extra' for her in the box. I printed out two small painting patterns - one for the pansy flower pins or magnets and the other for the monarch butterfly pins or magnets and included them with her order. I also printed out a sheet of the shiny magnet for her to play with and try to paint on with the pansy and butterfly patterns on it. Since the patterns are small, a lot of each design fits on the sheet. Besides being a bonus for her, I am going to ask her if she will email me back with her opinion on how she liked painting on them when she is done. That way I will get another point of view from a painter.
> 
> I think this added bonus will make it a win/win for both of us here. She will get a little more for her money than she expected, and I will get another point of view which will help me with developing a use for the sheets. Since the patterns cost me practically nothing to print and the magnetic sheet cost is minimal, I think it is a good solution.
> 
> As far as the new ornaments go, that was fun and exciting to me to see them come to life. I made a set of six jatoba gingerbread cookie ornaments and I will be offering instructions for people to make them three ways:
> 
> 1 - Traditional scroll sawing with all the holes and frosting drilled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Embellished with silver beads and the frosting only scrolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Embellished and Frosted, using a DecoArt Decorative Snow "Writer" which allows you to make fine lines of snow-tex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all fun and cute and by offering all three ways of making them, I can appeal to all levels of adventure. I realize that some of the scrollers want to just cut and be done with it, and I think that the first ornament looks every bit as cute as the embellished ones do. I think by adding a red ribbon that they will be fun and they are quite easy to scroll, making them an ideal project for shows and craft fairs as well as gifts and gift tags.
> 
> There are six in the set, but I plan to make another set right away. I first wanted to see how these would come out before making more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take different photographs and write the instructions today. I may even make a video of how to decorate them to go with it and see how that goes. I also am again thinking that I will work on an entry for the candy dish contest here on Lumberjocks, as I have an idea that I would like to try.
> 
> So it will be a full day for me again. Just how I like it!
> 
> Reaching these milestones and checking things off of the list really feels good. It has been a busy, busy time for me and I am thoroughly enjoying what I do. What more could I want?
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and try to find time to do something creative!


Those make me hungary !!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*

We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"

I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.

The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:










Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.

Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.

Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.

What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.

Dumb, dumb, DUMB!

What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.

Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!

So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.

Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.

So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.

Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


Hi Sheila;

Yup, those stupid mistakes we all make can really do some damage. I get very irritated with myself when I do them. Sometimes, I won't talk to me for weeks!

Regarding that chuck… why isn't the key spring loaded so you can't leave it in the chuck? I though they all were now. Mine is both spring loaded and is attached to a small chain, so if it were to get launched, it could only go about 16". (hopefully not far enough to hit anyone).

Stay safe.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


Hi, Lee:
I replaced the chuck for the drill press last year and this key is kind of difficult to get in. You really have to push and kind of jiggle it around to get it seated. As a result, it kind of gets stuck in there and again it has to be pulled kind of hard sometimes to remove. I should really look into getting a new one or yes - attaching it with a chain or cord. It has been on my 'to do' list and then I forget about it until next time. I should be yelling at myself for neglecting to do this and I think I will get my butt over to the store today and see if I can find another one.

It is hard to admit these errors sometimes, but now that I have come clean, I know I will have to do something about it. After hearing about Leldon's mistake and talking to him, we both feel that by talking about these things, we can help others avoid some potential disasters. (I invite you all to share your 'safety nightmare' story with us, but only if you promise to rectify it after confessing it!)

Thanks Lee for your suggestion. I know you are right and I will get it resolved TODAY! 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


As long as we are all admitting stupid mistakes, here's a good one:

Late last year I rolled my air compressor into the back yard so I could easily drain the condensate from the bottom of the tank. There are stickers on the machine that state "remove pressure from this tank prior to opening bottom valve". Of course, I usually ignore this because all it takes is two seconds and all the water squirts quickly out of the bottom.

This time nothing came out. STUPIDLY, I took a small screwdriver and shoved it in the hole. This dislodged the piece of rust blocking the hole and shot hundreds of little pieces of rust at high speed into my thumb and palm. I still have over a dozen pieces embedded into the back of my thumb - they are just specks, but they now remind me that I could have done much worse to myself!

Those stickers are there for a reason!

I have a strange feeling that this blog will have MANY comments. ;-)

Stay well all.

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


The other title I was going to put here was "What Was I Thinking??" It is true that no matter how experienced we are and how much we know, we ALL do stupid and unsafe things from time to time. I am glad you weren't hurt Bob and didn't get rust shot into your eye or anything like that. Yes, some of those stickers seem to state the obvious, but as long as humans are around they are apparently needed! We have all been there, I am afraid!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


i was really sorry to see leldons project all tore up, i know that had to really hurt to see his hard work go down the drain, and yea sheila, you better quit that messing around with that drill chuck key…..man…PLEASE ATTEND TO THAT TODAY…....naughty girl….....no cookies for you until you fix it…lol…....one day i forgot to change my datto blade out from the table saw, and had to make a cut, i thought it would be ok to just do it with it in, well the piece of wood was a bit smaller and i fed it to fast into the wider set of blades, well it caught it and sent it flying back at me and into my stomach area…good thing it was wide , as it could have impaled me…it shook me up and i swore i would never take that short cut again…..good blog this morning on a important subject….SAFETY….always good to be safe…...have a great and safe day everyone…......now let the saw dust fly…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


I have gotten into a clock project and done this exact thing before. Ok, since we're in confesional here, I've done it more than once. The safest way to correct it is to drill a tiny hole and cut it out with the scroll saw. Of course this will leave an open back where the clock goes, but it is the only safe way I have found to fix my screwup without just going on and throwing it in the garbage and starting over. 
I, too, have left the chuck key in the drill press before. I wasn't so lucky. I chipped a tooth the last time I done it. No, the chuck key didn't hit me. As it was flying at me though, I was more worried about getting out of it's way than watching where my head was going. I hit my mouth right on the edge of the body of the drill press and chipped a tooth.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


I am sorry to hear about your tooth, William. It is really scary when it goes flying. When I told Keith about Leldon's mishap, the first thing he said was "why didn't he just cut it with the scroll saw?" I asked Leldon that and he said he knew too, but he just thought he would try the other way. I suppose that is the point of this post. We know better. Thanks for sharing your story too. I think all of us sharing our tales of woe will help others avoid disasters.

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


We all do things that are not safe anyone that say they don't is lieing . I remember work on a job with a harness on high elevations , and sometimes I would climb out and not hook to the safety line. because I was only going to take a minute to garb something . Well I slipped and luckly I caught hold of a steel beam or I would of fell like 60 some feet on to a concrete slab. scared the heck out of me . After that I was very careful about hooking up some people said I was being a wimp but I'm still here so call me what ya want,

My grandfather , use to tell me it is good to be afraid of tools , because then you are more careful and respectful of them . When I was younger it was ya right , but as you get older it makes alot of sense


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


I cut the very tip of my index finger off on the table saw when I was a teen. An old dried out barn board split while I was ripping it without using a push stick. Since then I've been pretty safe conscious in the shop, especially with saws and routers. I've witnessed some pretty serious mistakes by others. I've seen the table saw launch a board that went through a wall. In High School wood shop I saw a boy who was punched in the stomach by a kicked back board. His stomach turned every color you can imagine over several weeks. Every morning at the beginning of class he had to stand up front and show us his stomach. That lesson stuck with me!

I admit I've taken some short cuts using the drill press. I was drilling a hole in a piece of steel with out clamping it down, just holding it with one hand. The bit caught and the steel hit me, then the chuck came flying of the drill press bouncing across the shop floor. Scared me pretty good and broke the bit of in the steel. Since then I've had a couple of C-Clamps and a couple of Quick Grips hanging right next to my drill press.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


I believe one of the biggest problems we have is complacency. We get so used to doing things that it becomes routine and we aren't as careful or alert as when we just started out. Fear of tools is a smart thing. We should fear them and respect.

Dan - your story reminded me of myself doing the same thing. I was drilling a hole with a larger Forstner bit and I was just holding the piece. I kind of lost my grip on the piece and it caught on the bit and was spinning like a helicopter blade at me. The first instinct was to kind of grab it. Luckily I didn't get hurt much. I just cut my thumb pretty bad because the wood sliced into it. Clamping down is the way to go - especially with smaller pieces. It takes more time but it is the only safe way to do it.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


The one who doesn't make mistakes doesn't learn anything or make anything come to that.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


Here is a little tip, I put a large magnet on my drill press and put the chuck wrench there each and every time I use it so I ALWAYS know where it is. It is much safer than leaving it on the drill press table. You can also put hex wrenches on it that applies to the machine. I have several of them on each machine so they are always at hand.


----------



## BilltheDiver

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


Sheila, I have a retractable cord magnetically mounted on my drill press for the chuck key. It would be easy to arrange it on the press so the cord went across the on button forcing you to realize that the key was not in its home. That might resolve the problem for you.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spunwood-Frames-Furniture/233428150015389#!/media/set/?set=a.158141757614970.34634.100002574398522&type=1

So glad you posted this.

Last Thursday…talk about careless, I was taking the cut-offs from my table saw while still running (NO-NO) and tossing them directly over the blade into a metal garbage bin…well, on the last toss I hope to ever take like that, my hand met Mr. Freud! I still regret it every time I try to button my shirt for school or do just about anything, such as hit the space bar.

But I am truly thankful to have my thumb still…thankful also to the neighbor who called an ambulance, as I couldn't find my phone. Another no-no.

When did I start acting like the complacent maestro of a table-saw?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


I have the magnet on mine Erwin - I just forget to take the chuck out before starting the motor. I do think the tether is a good idea, as seeing it will surely remind me that it is still in place and I need to remove it.

So sorry to see your pictures, Spunwood. You ARE very lucky that you have your thumb yet! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us and showing us all so we are all reminded of what complacency can do to us. I didn't start out to teach such a lesson this morning, but I think I am certainly learning a new on myself. 

Thanks, Sheila


----------



## Michael1

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


While we are all sharing I will tell mine. I have been fortunate to never stick my fingers in spinning blades or cutters but about 15 years ago i had a Delta table saw that the blade tilted to the right (toward the fence)for beveled cuts. I was ripping thin slats of Alder that was about 1.5" wide at about a 30 degree angle. The narrow piece i was ripping came apart at a knot hole just as it was passing the blade and the shape of the knot left a spear edge on the loose piece. I was standing directly in line with the blade of course and when the piece came apart, the blade caught the loose piece and slung it at me with incredible force impaling me right in the stomach. I went to the emergency room to have the wood removed which fortunately missed major organs and didn't do any permanent damage, but I was so sore that I was bed ridden for a solid week. 15 years later I still have the scar to remind me of the incident. The doctor that removed the wood from me said he was a woodworker too and would estimate the force of the wood being slung at me was comparable to the force of a shot gun blast. After I recovered, I got rid of the saw and have always owned table saws where the blade tilts away from the fence. Furthermore, I make it a habit to stand offset of the blade when ripping narrow stock.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Mistakes are Just Plain Stupid*
> 
> We have all done things that we know we shouldn't do. I'm not talking about kicking a cat or mugging someone's grandma or anything as drastic as that. I am referring to stuff we do in our shops or in our daily lives while in the process of making things or doing a chore in order to cut the corners just a bit and get us to the finish line faster. Sometimes we get away with it, but many times it turns into a mini-disaster and can ruin a project or even become downright dangerous. When this happens, we find ourselves saying "Will I ever learn?"
> 
> I received an email from my friend Leldon yesterday. Many of you have heard me talk about Leldon before. Although he is young, I met him over ten years ago when he was just 16 and already had been doing woodworking and scroll sawing for several years. He is an excellent cutter and he not only cuts, but also designs his own patterns.
> 
> The subject of the email read "Always drill your hole before scrolling!" and before I even opened it, I knew it wasn't going to be a fun story. Indeed, it was not. After spending over two hours cutting out a clock, Leldong realized that he forgot to drill the large hole to accommodate the clock insert for the piece. He knew better, but he went over to his drill press and tried to drill for the insert after cutting the surrounding edge and the following occurred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Leldon and I have been friends for a long, long time. We have the kind of relationship where we are able to kid each other and tease a little bit without the other getting upset. After reading that he was OK, and the only casualties were the horses, I was talking to him and told him that I was going to put it in my blog here. I was only joking, as I didn't want to embarrass him, but in discussing it, he said that I should talk about it so that I can alert other people to the dangers of cutting corners and doing things that we know are stupid, but try anyway.
> 
> Leldon told me the worst part of his mishap was that he knew better. He said he couldn't even swear about it because he knew he was wrong when he tried it and did it anyway. It brought to mind some times when I did things like that myself and had equally disastrous results.
> 
> Lately, I have a favorite screw up that I do (unintentionally) that one day may post a serious danger to myself. So far I have dodged the bullet, but it will be only a matter of time before I get hurt by my own carelessness. I don't know if it is because I am distracted, or if I am thinking in too many directions or if I am just hurrying through the process too much, but I can tell you that I have allowed it to happen at least three times in the past few months and I don't like it.
> 
> What I have been doing is leaving the metal chuck in the drill press when changing the bit and forgetting it and then turning on the drill press. Now I know that I am really being stupid and I feel like an idiot when it happens. Of course the drill press in motion launches the chuck key immediately like a frisbee. Several times I (of course) have my head kind of close, as I am looking right at the drill bit to drill when I turn the button on. I am fortunate that I still have both my eyes and all my teeth and although it has never hit me directly (yet) it has bounced off the nearby scroll saw and wall with enough force to set me shaking.
> 
> Dumb, dumb, DUMB!
> 
> What really scares me is not only the potential danger that I put myself in, but also the fact that I have done this stupid thing more than once. I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it is more related to distractions and my head not being into what is in front of me like it should be. I know I have to remind myself to slow down and concentrate more at the task at hand when I am working with tools such as these.
> 
> Fortunately. the last couple of times I was working at the saw and drill press I DID remember to take out the chuck before turning it on. I actually consciously thought about removing the key before hitting the switch. Now that's progress!
> 
> So why did Leldon and I decided to share our follies with you all? It isn't because we are particularly proud of our collective stupidity. It is because we realize that many others do similar things and we want to remind you of the potential danger in taking short cuts (either intentional or not intentional) when you work. We thought we should tell our stories as kind of a public service message to remind you to 'do as we say and not as we do' and take the time and care necessary when building a project or working with your power tools.
> 
> Leldon said he learned his lesson. And I am well on the way to learning mine. It is easy to become so familiar with what we are doing in our shops that we sometimes forego some of the basic safety practices that are so important to us, no matter how experienced we are.
> 
> So consider today's post as a kind of reminder to play safe while in your shop. Whether you see a little bit of yourself in reading our stories or have some stories of your own to share, I think it is important that we all take the time to think about what we are doing and give our tools the respect they deserve. That way we can all have fun doing what we love to do.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take care in what you are doing.


Well, I am glad to know that we aren't the only few that makes the mistakes. I started scrolling about 15 years ago. I was 13 or so. When I was 16, I was using the table saw to make a dado in a piece of wood for one of the projects to stand up in. Well, the piece of wood decided to go flying, and my index and ring finger fell into the blade. Needless to say, I still ca not bind the birdie at the top joint. That is when I really learned to have respect for the tools I used! But as far as making "designer firewood" I try my best not too. This was one of the first projects that got destroyed in a long while!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Backups and Maintenance Today*

Well, I got an early start today in hopes of getting a lot done. I am in the process once again of backing things up on my computer and before I do that I like to clean house and get everything in the right place. It has been a while since I did an entire back up and it is amazing the amount of new information that I have added here. I suppose I am a busy girl.

My partner just expanded his computer by adding a couple of new hard drives and some memory. His computer is the 'host' on our network and it holds all the major stuff, including the shows and movies we watch so there is no way we can ever have too much storage space. What is nice is that it is all shared and I have access to everything there so that exchanging information and backing up things is very easy. It is just a matter of doing it.

As with anything else, maintenance is an important factor in keeping all these things organized. With all the changes we make each day, it is very easy to get sloppy and lose files. While Windows 7 has an excellent search feature, it is still better to have the files tidy and in place rather than to have to waste time to go searching for them. I have several temporary folders where I keep my 'work in progress' as I call it until projects are completed and then they are put in a more permanent location. There are also the transition folders where stuff is sitting while waiting for publication, which can take months. Those projects are in a kind of limbo and I frequently forget about them if I don't stay on top of it.

It has been probably almost a year since I did a deep cleaning and organizing of my computer and it was a time to do so. After seeing Keith streamline everything on his side, I felt it was time I do the same. Not only on the shared drives, but also on my own personal drives. It just feels good to know where everything is and have it in its place.

A bonus from cleaning things up this way is seeing files and reference photos of things that I had forgotten that I had. I am always collecting pictures and photos of things that inspire projects. I have thousands and thousands of graphics and I must say I am really good at tagging everything before I put it away. I bring the pictures to a temporary folder and when the folder starts to get full, I tag and file the pictures in the proper places. Tagging is very time consuming - especially when you first decide to do it. A couple of years ago when I got Windows Vista, which offered a search box all throughout explorer, I decided to tag every photo in my computer. It took me a couple of months to go through them all and I spent a couple of hours each night renaming files so that they would be recognized properly when searching for them. It was a huge task but well worth it as now if I am looking for say 'bears' I type in that keyword and everything tagged 'bears' shows up. I even went so far as to sub categorize them as 'grizzly' or 'polar' so I can have a more specific search results. It is sweet.

Yes, folks. I have no life.  It keeps me out of trouble anyway. And once it is done properly the first time, it is only a matter of keeping it up with all new added files. Once you are in the habit, it is not too difficult to stay with it.

There were some problems that Keith encountered with his new configuration of his computer. One of the new drives he purchased worked for a couple of hours and then yesterday decided to die an early death. Of course it was the one he had put the Operating System on and it was several hours of frustration trying to figure out if it was the connection, the slot or the drive that was faulty. He has six hard drives in there now and it isn't as easy with so many factors being involved to pinpoint the problem. It is a matter of being patient and going through one change at a time to see where the offending part was.

So it was back to square one and he had to reinstall Windows and make arrangements to return the hardware. After watching this go on for a while it inspired me to really get my own house in order on my computer and I spent the majority of the day doing so. There was really no risk of us losing information because we do constantly back things up on other drives. The patterns are also backed up on disks, so even if the entire system is lost, we will still be OK. I learned early in my computing career to back important things up in several places.

So it is not a very exciting post today I am afraid. But doing this necessary maintenance is something that needs to be dealt with on a regular basis.

In my travels on my computer, I also came across some wonderful music that you may like to listen to. It is Vivaldi and I find it is great background music for writing or working or just listening. I found it on YouTube and I hope you enjoy it also.






I have also thoroughly enjoyed MsDebbie's series called Tree Inspired Photography if you want to check out some beautiful eye candy. After all - trees are wood, aren't they? There are some beautiful pictures there from areas where members live. It is nice to take out a few minutes and look at them.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Backups and Maintenance Today*
> 
> Well, I got an early start today in hopes of getting a lot done. I am in the process once again of backing things up on my computer and before I do that I like to clean house and get everything in the right place. It has been a while since I did an entire back up and it is amazing the amount of new information that I have added here. I suppose I am a busy girl.
> 
> My partner just expanded his computer by adding a couple of new hard drives and some memory. His computer is the 'host' on our network and it holds all the major stuff, including the shows and movies we watch so there is no way we can ever have too much storage space. What is nice is that it is all shared and I have access to everything there so that exchanging information and backing up things is very easy. It is just a matter of doing it.
> 
> As with anything else, maintenance is an important factor in keeping all these things organized. With all the changes we make each day, it is very easy to get sloppy and lose files. While Windows 7 has an excellent search feature, it is still better to have the files tidy and in place rather than to have to waste time to go searching for them. I have several temporary folders where I keep my 'work in progress' as I call it until projects are completed and then they are put in a more permanent location. There are also the transition folders where stuff is sitting while waiting for publication, which can take months. Those projects are in a kind of limbo and I frequently forget about them if I don't stay on top of it.
> 
> It has been probably almost a year since I did a deep cleaning and organizing of my computer and it was a time to do so. After seeing Keith streamline everything on his side, I felt it was time I do the same. Not only on the shared drives, but also on my own personal drives. It just feels good to know where everything is and have it in its place.
> 
> A bonus from cleaning things up this way is seeing files and reference photos of things that I had forgotten that I had. I am always collecting pictures and photos of things that inspire projects. I have thousands and thousands of graphics and I must say I am really good at tagging everything before I put it away. I bring the pictures to a temporary folder and when the folder starts to get full, I tag and file the pictures in the proper places. Tagging is very time consuming - especially when you first decide to do it. A couple of years ago when I got Windows Vista, which offered a search box all throughout explorer, I decided to tag every photo in my computer. It took me a couple of months to go through them all and I spent a couple of hours each night renaming files so that they would be recognized properly when searching for them. It was a huge task but well worth it as now if I am looking for say 'bears' I type in that keyword and everything tagged 'bears' shows up. I even went so far as to sub categorize them as 'grizzly' or 'polar' so I can have a more specific search results. It is sweet.
> 
> Yes, folks. I have no life.  It keeps me out of trouble anyway. And once it is done properly the first time, it is only a matter of keeping it up with all new added files. Once you are in the habit, it is not too difficult to stay with it.
> 
> There were some problems that Keith encountered with his new configuration of his computer. One of the new drives he purchased worked for a couple of hours and then yesterday decided to die an early death. Of course it was the one he had put the Operating System on and it was several hours of frustration trying to figure out if it was the connection, the slot or the drive that was faulty. He has six hard drives in there now and it isn't as easy with so many factors being involved to pinpoint the problem. It is a matter of being patient and going through one change at a time to see where the offending part was.
> 
> So it was back to square one and he had to reinstall Windows and make arrangements to return the hardware. After watching this go on for a while it inspired me to really get my own house in order on my computer and I spent the majority of the day doing so. There was really no risk of us losing information because we do constantly back things up on other drives. The patterns are also backed up on disks, so even if the entire system is lost, we will still be OK. I learned early in my computing career to back important things up in several places.
> 
> So it is not a very exciting post today I am afraid. But doing this necessary maintenance is something that needs to be dealt with on a regular basis.
> 
> In my travels on my computer, I also came across some wonderful music that you may like to listen to. It is Vivaldi and I find it is great background music for writing or working or just listening. I found it on YouTube and I hope you enjoy it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also thoroughly enjoyed MsDebbie's series called Tree Inspired Photography if you want to check out some beautiful eye candy. After all - trees are wood, aren't they? There are some beautiful pictures there from areas where members live. It is nice to take out a few minutes and look at them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Hi Sheila;

I wish I had organized my computer a bit better. I have trouble rememebering where or what I have.

Excellent music to work to! Something about classical music lends itself to getting things done in a relaxed manner. I can't quite put my finger on it.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Backups and Maintenance Today*
> 
> Well, I got an early start today in hopes of getting a lot done. I am in the process once again of backing things up on my computer and before I do that I like to clean house and get everything in the right place. It has been a while since I did an entire back up and it is amazing the amount of new information that I have added here. I suppose I am a busy girl.
> 
> My partner just expanded his computer by adding a couple of new hard drives and some memory. His computer is the 'host' on our network and it holds all the major stuff, including the shows and movies we watch so there is no way we can ever have too much storage space. What is nice is that it is all shared and I have access to everything there so that exchanging information and backing up things is very easy. It is just a matter of doing it.
> 
> As with anything else, maintenance is an important factor in keeping all these things organized. With all the changes we make each day, it is very easy to get sloppy and lose files. While Windows 7 has an excellent search feature, it is still better to have the files tidy and in place rather than to have to waste time to go searching for them. I have several temporary folders where I keep my 'work in progress' as I call it until projects are completed and then they are put in a more permanent location. There are also the transition folders where stuff is sitting while waiting for publication, which can take months. Those projects are in a kind of limbo and I frequently forget about them if I don't stay on top of it.
> 
> It has been probably almost a year since I did a deep cleaning and organizing of my computer and it was a time to do so. After seeing Keith streamline everything on his side, I felt it was time I do the same. Not only on the shared drives, but also on my own personal drives. It just feels good to know where everything is and have it in its place.
> 
> A bonus from cleaning things up this way is seeing files and reference photos of things that I had forgotten that I had. I am always collecting pictures and photos of things that inspire projects. I have thousands and thousands of graphics and I must say I am really good at tagging everything before I put it away. I bring the pictures to a temporary folder and when the folder starts to get full, I tag and file the pictures in the proper places. Tagging is very time consuming - especially when you first decide to do it. A couple of years ago when I got Windows Vista, which offered a search box all throughout explorer, I decided to tag every photo in my computer. It took me a couple of months to go through them all and I spent a couple of hours each night renaming files so that they would be recognized properly when searching for them. It was a huge task but well worth it as now if I am looking for say 'bears' I type in that keyword and everything tagged 'bears' shows up. I even went so far as to sub categorize them as 'grizzly' or 'polar' so I can have a more specific search results. It is sweet.
> 
> Yes, folks. I have no life.  It keeps me out of trouble anyway. And once it is done properly the first time, it is only a matter of keeping it up with all new added files. Once you are in the habit, it is not too difficult to stay with it.
> 
> There were some problems that Keith encountered with his new configuration of his computer. One of the new drives he purchased worked for a couple of hours and then yesterday decided to die an early death. Of course it was the one he had put the Operating System on and it was several hours of frustration trying to figure out if it was the connection, the slot or the drive that was faulty. He has six hard drives in there now and it isn't as easy with so many factors being involved to pinpoint the problem. It is a matter of being patient and going through one change at a time to see where the offending part was.
> 
> So it was back to square one and he had to reinstall Windows and make arrangements to return the hardware. After watching this go on for a while it inspired me to really get my own house in order on my computer and I spent the majority of the day doing so. There was really no risk of us losing information because we do constantly back things up on other drives. The patterns are also backed up on disks, so even if the entire system is lost, we will still be OK. I learned early in my computing career to back important things up in several places.
> 
> So it is not a very exciting post today I am afraid. But doing this necessary maintenance is something that needs to be dealt with on a regular basis.
> 
> In my travels on my computer, I also came across some wonderful music that you may like to listen to. It is Vivaldi and I find it is great background music for writing or working or just listening. I found it on YouTube and I hope you enjoy it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also thoroughly enjoyed MsDebbie's series called Tree Inspired Photography if you want to check out some beautiful eye candy. After all - trees are wood, aren't they? There are some beautiful pictures there from areas where members live. It is nice to take out a few minutes and look at them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


My organization was getting pretty ratty with some folders, Lee. Keith has been 'reminding' me to back up and I didn't want to until I was done organizing. So I got motivated.

I love the music too. I have to write instructions today and music without words is the way to go. If I have songs that I can sing to it goofs up my writing! I liked this guys choices on YouTube. All good stuff. I really like the Vivaldi Violin concertos too. Although he is most known for the Four Seasons, all the concertos are really amazing. They are deep and interesting pieces. I am glad you enjoyed it. I was hoping I wasn't being dorky putting it up here. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Backups and Maintenance Today*
> 
> Well, I got an early start today in hopes of getting a lot done. I am in the process once again of backing things up on my computer and before I do that I like to clean house and get everything in the right place. It has been a while since I did an entire back up and it is amazing the amount of new information that I have added here. I suppose I am a busy girl.
> 
> My partner just expanded his computer by adding a couple of new hard drives and some memory. His computer is the 'host' on our network and it holds all the major stuff, including the shows and movies we watch so there is no way we can ever have too much storage space. What is nice is that it is all shared and I have access to everything there so that exchanging information and backing up things is very easy. It is just a matter of doing it.
> 
> As with anything else, maintenance is an important factor in keeping all these things organized. With all the changes we make each day, it is very easy to get sloppy and lose files. While Windows 7 has an excellent search feature, it is still better to have the files tidy and in place rather than to have to waste time to go searching for them. I have several temporary folders where I keep my 'work in progress' as I call it until projects are completed and then they are put in a more permanent location. There are also the transition folders where stuff is sitting while waiting for publication, which can take months. Those projects are in a kind of limbo and I frequently forget about them if I don't stay on top of it.
> 
> It has been probably almost a year since I did a deep cleaning and organizing of my computer and it was a time to do so. After seeing Keith streamline everything on his side, I felt it was time I do the same. Not only on the shared drives, but also on my own personal drives. It just feels good to know where everything is and have it in its place.
> 
> A bonus from cleaning things up this way is seeing files and reference photos of things that I had forgotten that I had. I am always collecting pictures and photos of things that inspire projects. I have thousands and thousands of graphics and I must say I am really good at tagging everything before I put it away. I bring the pictures to a temporary folder and when the folder starts to get full, I tag and file the pictures in the proper places. Tagging is very time consuming - especially when you first decide to do it. A couple of years ago when I got Windows Vista, which offered a search box all throughout explorer, I decided to tag every photo in my computer. It took me a couple of months to go through them all and I spent a couple of hours each night renaming files so that they would be recognized properly when searching for them. It was a huge task but well worth it as now if I am looking for say 'bears' I type in that keyword and everything tagged 'bears' shows up. I even went so far as to sub categorize them as 'grizzly' or 'polar' so I can have a more specific search results. It is sweet.
> 
> Yes, folks. I have no life.  It keeps me out of trouble anyway. And once it is done properly the first time, it is only a matter of keeping it up with all new added files. Once you are in the habit, it is not too difficult to stay with it.
> 
> There were some problems that Keith encountered with his new configuration of his computer. One of the new drives he purchased worked for a couple of hours and then yesterday decided to die an early death. Of course it was the one he had put the Operating System on and it was several hours of frustration trying to figure out if it was the connection, the slot or the drive that was faulty. He has six hard drives in there now and it isn't as easy with so many factors being involved to pinpoint the problem. It is a matter of being patient and going through one change at a time to see where the offending part was.
> 
> So it was back to square one and he had to reinstall Windows and make arrangements to return the hardware. After watching this go on for a while it inspired me to really get my own house in order on my computer and I spent the majority of the day doing so. There was really no risk of us losing information because we do constantly back things up on other drives. The patterns are also backed up on disks, so even if the entire system is lost, we will still be OK. I learned early in my computing career to back important things up in several places.
> 
> So it is not a very exciting post today I am afraid. But doing this necessary maintenance is something that needs to be dealt with on a regular basis.
> 
> In my travels on my computer, I also came across some wonderful music that you may like to listen to. It is Vivaldi and I find it is great background music for writing or working or just listening. I found it on YouTube and I hope you enjoy it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also thoroughly enjoyed MsDebbie's series called Tree Inspired Photography if you want to check out some beautiful eye candy. After all - trees are wood, aren't they? There are some beautiful pictures there from areas where members live. It is nice to take out a few minutes and look at them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Sheila,

Sorry to hear of your computer problems… it CAN be very frustrating!

I like your music by Vivaldi … there are similarities to my Beethoven No.9 aren't there?
Thank you for posting it… It's really COOL and comforting… and exciting too!

I've heard that a good painless system backup is Carbonite.com as Leo La Porte says… He's prety good.

Have a good one & thanks again!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Backups and Maintenance Today*
> 
> Well, I got an early start today in hopes of getting a lot done. I am in the process once again of backing things up on my computer and before I do that I like to clean house and get everything in the right place. It has been a while since I did an entire back up and it is amazing the amount of new information that I have added here. I suppose I am a busy girl.
> 
> My partner just expanded his computer by adding a couple of new hard drives and some memory. His computer is the 'host' on our network and it holds all the major stuff, including the shows and movies we watch so there is no way we can ever have too much storage space. What is nice is that it is all shared and I have access to everything there so that exchanging information and backing up things is very easy. It is just a matter of doing it.
> 
> As with anything else, maintenance is an important factor in keeping all these things organized. With all the changes we make each day, it is very easy to get sloppy and lose files. While Windows 7 has an excellent search feature, it is still better to have the files tidy and in place rather than to have to waste time to go searching for them. I have several temporary folders where I keep my 'work in progress' as I call it until projects are completed and then they are put in a more permanent location. There are also the transition folders where stuff is sitting while waiting for publication, which can take months. Those projects are in a kind of limbo and I frequently forget about them if I don't stay on top of it.
> 
> It has been probably almost a year since I did a deep cleaning and organizing of my computer and it was a time to do so. After seeing Keith streamline everything on his side, I felt it was time I do the same. Not only on the shared drives, but also on my own personal drives. It just feels good to know where everything is and have it in its place.
> 
> A bonus from cleaning things up this way is seeing files and reference photos of things that I had forgotten that I had. I am always collecting pictures and photos of things that inspire projects. I have thousands and thousands of graphics and I must say I am really good at tagging everything before I put it away. I bring the pictures to a temporary folder and when the folder starts to get full, I tag and file the pictures in the proper places. Tagging is very time consuming - especially when you first decide to do it. A couple of years ago when I got Windows Vista, which offered a search box all throughout explorer, I decided to tag every photo in my computer. It took me a couple of months to go through them all and I spent a couple of hours each night renaming files so that they would be recognized properly when searching for them. It was a huge task but well worth it as now if I am looking for say 'bears' I type in that keyword and everything tagged 'bears' shows up. I even went so far as to sub categorize them as 'grizzly' or 'polar' so I can have a more specific search results. It is sweet.
> 
> Yes, folks. I have no life.  It keeps me out of trouble anyway. And once it is done properly the first time, it is only a matter of keeping it up with all new added files. Once you are in the habit, it is not too difficult to stay with it.
> 
> There were some problems that Keith encountered with his new configuration of his computer. One of the new drives he purchased worked for a couple of hours and then yesterday decided to die an early death. Of course it was the one he had put the Operating System on and it was several hours of frustration trying to figure out if it was the connection, the slot or the drive that was faulty. He has six hard drives in there now and it isn't as easy with so many factors being involved to pinpoint the problem. It is a matter of being patient and going through one change at a time to see where the offending part was.
> 
> So it was back to square one and he had to reinstall Windows and make arrangements to return the hardware. After watching this go on for a while it inspired me to really get my own house in order on my computer and I spent the majority of the day doing so. There was really no risk of us losing information because we do constantly back things up on other drives. The patterns are also backed up on disks, so even if the entire system is lost, we will still be OK. I learned early in my computing career to back important things up in several places.
> 
> So it is not a very exciting post today I am afraid. But doing this necessary maintenance is something that needs to be dealt with on a regular basis.
> 
> In my travels on my computer, I also came across some wonderful music that you may like to listen to. It is Vivaldi and I find it is great background music for writing or working or just listening. I found it on YouTube and I hope you enjoy it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also thoroughly enjoyed MsDebbie's series called Tree Inspired Photography if you want to check out some beautiful eye candy. After all - trees are wood, aren't they? There are some beautiful pictures there from areas where members live. It is nice to take out a few minutes and look at them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Yes, Joe! They are quite similar. I truly enjoy listening to layered music such as that. There is a reason it has lasted for hundreds of years, I think!

Our backups are pretty painless. The hardest part is actually doing it! I just like the files to be in good order when I back them up. The more often I do it, the easier it is to do.

I hope you have a wonderful day too. 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Backups and Maintenance Today*
> 
> Well, I got an early start today in hopes of getting a lot done. I am in the process once again of backing things up on my computer and before I do that I like to clean house and get everything in the right place. It has been a while since I did an entire back up and it is amazing the amount of new information that I have added here. I suppose I am a busy girl.
> 
> My partner just expanded his computer by adding a couple of new hard drives and some memory. His computer is the 'host' on our network and it holds all the major stuff, including the shows and movies we watch so there is no way we can ever have too much storage space. What is nice is that it is all shared and I have access to everything there so that exchanging information and backing up things is very easy. It is just a matter of doing it.
> 
> As with anything else, maintenance is an important factor in keeping all these things organized. With all the changes we make each day, it is very easy to get sloppy and lose files. While Windows 7 has an excellent search feature, it is still better to have the files tidy and in place rather than to have to waste time to go searching for them. I have several temporary folders where I keep my 'work in progress' as I call it until projects are completed and then they are put in a more permanent location. There are also the transition folders where stuff is sitting while waiting for publication, which can take months. Those projects are in a kind of limbo and I frequently forget about them if I don't stay on top of it.
> 
> It has been probably almost a year since I did a deep cleaning and organizing of my computer and it was a time to do so. After seeing Keith streamline everything on his side, I felt it was time I do the same. Not only on the shared drives, but also on my own personal drives. It just feels good to know where everything is and have it in its place.
> 
> A bonus from cleaning things up this way is seeing files and reference photos of things that I had forgotten that I had. I am always collecting pictures and photos of things that inspire projects. I have thousands and thousands of graphics and I must say I am really good at tagging everything before I put it away. I bring the pictures to a temporary folder and when the folder starts to get full, I tag and file the pictures in the proper places. Tagging is very time consuming - especially when you first decide to do it. A couple of years ago when I got Windows Vista, which offered a search box all throughout explorer, I decided to tag every photo in my computer. It took me a couple of months to go through them all and I spent a couple of hours each night renaming files so that they would be recognized properly when searching for them. It was a huge task but well worth it as now if I am looking for say 'bears' I type in that keyword and everything tagged 'bears' shows up. I even went so far as to sub categorize them as 'grizzly' or 'polar' so I can have a more specific search results. It is sweet.
> 
> Yes, folks. I have no life.  It keeps me out of trouble anyway. And once it is done properly the first time, it is only a matter of keeping it up with all new added files. Once you are in the habit, it is not too difficult to stay with it.
> 
> There were some problems that Keith encountered with his new configuration of his computer. One of the new drives he purchased worked for a couple of hours and then yesterday decided to die an early death. Of course it was the one he had put the Operating System on and it was several hours of frustration trying to figure out if it was the connection, the slot or the drive that was faulty. He has six hard drives in there now and it isn't as easy with so many factors being involved to pinpoint the problem. It is a matter of being patient and going through one change at a time to see where the offending part was.
> 
> So it was back to square one and he had to reinstall Windows and make arrangements to return the hardware. After watching this go on for a while it inspired me to really get my own house in order on my computer and I spent the majority of the day doing so. There was really no risk of us losing information because we do constantly back things up on other drives. The patterns are also backed up on disks, so even if the entire system is lost, we will still be OK. I learned early in my computing career to back important things up in several places.
> 
> So it is not a very exciting post today I am afraid. But doing this necessary maintenance is something that needs to be dealt with on a regular basis.
> 
> In my travels on my computer, I also came across some wonderful music that you may like to listen to. It is Vivaldi and I find it is great background music for writing or working or just listening. I found it on YouTube and I hope you enjoy it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also thoroughly enjoyed MsDebbie's series called Tree Inspired Photography if you want to check out some beautiful eye candy. After all - trees are wood, aren't they? There are some beautiful pictures there from areas where members live. It is nice to take out a few minutes and look at them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


I have automatic nightly backup to an external drive. I doubt that I would remember to do it consistently. I bought my son an external backup drive for his laptop. All he had to do was plug it in and press the button on the front and it backed up all changed files. He rarely remembered to do it. You have to wonder why is something so simple so hard to do.


----------



## scrollgirl

*It is Just One of Those Days . . .*

Long story short - I wrote a blog. I had to answer an email. I closed my browser in the process of obtaining some information. I came back and the blog is gone.



It is after 9am already and I have to get on to other things. We'll just have to talk again tomorrow.

I hope you all understand and have a great Saturday!

(I hope the rest of my day goes better!)


----------



## Michael1

scrollgirl said:


> *It is Just One of Those Days . . .*
> 
> Long story short - I wrote a blog. I had to answer an email. I closed my browser in the process of obtaining some information. I came back and the blog is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> It is after 9am already and I have to get on to other things. We'll just have to talk again tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all understand and have a great Saturday!
> 
> (I hope the rest of my day goes better!)


You are not alone Sheila, Today is one of those days for me as well. Someone once told me that God put each of us on this earth to accomplish a certain number of things and right now I am so far behind that I am never gonna get to die LOL. Hope your day gets better

God Bless


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *It is Just One of Those Days . . .*
> 
> Long story short - I wrote a blog. I had to answer an email. I closed my browser in the process of obtaining some information. I came back and the blog is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> It is after 9am already and I have to get on to other things. We'll just have to talk again tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all understand and have a great Saturday!
> 
> (I hope the rest of my day goes better!)


Busy busy busy…

I hope you were careful…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It is Just One of Those Days . . .*
> 
> Long story short - I wrote a blog. I had to answer an email. I closed my browser in the process of obtaining some information. I came back and the blog is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> It is after 9am already and I have to get on to other things. We'll just have to talk again tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all understand and have a great Saturday!
> 
> (I hope the rest of my day goes better!)


Well, I got through the day OK. Got a lot of stuff done on the computer and hopefully things will calm down tomorrow. Thanks guys for your nice comments. We all have times like this. I suppose it was just my turn.

Have a great night too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*

OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?










In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.

I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.

The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.

We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.

In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.

I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.

As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.

It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.

Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?

It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.

Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.

I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.

Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.

I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.

I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.

Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## MoshupTrail

scrollgirl said:


> *Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*
> 
> OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.
> 
> I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.
> 
> The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.
> 
> We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.
> 
> In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.
> 
> I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.
> 
> As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.
> 
> It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.
> 
> Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?
> 
> It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.
> 
> Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.
> 
> I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.
> 
> Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.
> 
> I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Arthur C. Clarke wrote, "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic". I think computers come under that category for most of us. Perhaps someone could explain what went wrong, but at this point, it just doesn't matter. You're back in the pink cloud.

p.s. Angry customer probably knows what he did wrong on the first 3 emails. After all, the 4th one got through! So he did something different.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*
> 
> OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.
> 
> I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.
> 
> The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.
> 
> We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.
> 
> In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.
> 
> I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.
> 
> As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.
> 
> It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.
> 
> Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?
> 
> It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.
> 
> Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.
> 
> I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.
> 
> Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.
> 
> I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Thank you Moshup. I also think computers are magic! When we think of the power we have right on our desks and how far they have advanced in such a short time, it is truly amazing. Between our little network here of computers (Keith's and mine) we have over 9 TB I think. (That's over 9,000 GB!) Keeping everything fine tuned and working together and sharing this and not sharing that between us is quite a feat in itself. When major changes are made (we just added several TB's via a couple of hard drives last week) there is bound to be some hiccups. But it comes with growing and we need to work with it and expect it.

As for the customer, I learned early in business that you never know what is happening on the other side of the screen or phone. Maybe a family member is ill. Maybe he is ill himself. Maybe he just is having a bad day. I try to let it roll off of me if I know I did my best, but sometimes I still can't help feeling bad. But you are right, something different was done for the third message to arrive. I am happy that I was able to fix the problem quickly. Hopefully he will calm down and understand. If not, I know I did all I could to try to make him happy.

I hope you have a great day today. I know mine is better already! 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*
> 
> OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.
> 
> I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.
> 
> The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.
> 
> We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.
> 
> In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.
> 
> I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.
> 
> As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.
> 
> It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.
> 
> Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?
> 
> It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.
> 
> Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.
> 
> I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.
> 
> Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.
> 
> I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Don't forget that he ended up with a free sled ornament pattern for his troubles.

People at work always ask me "why is my computer doing this" and I always say "because it can". Most of the time the problem is that the computer does what we tell it to do instead of what we want it to do and some times there is no known explanation. The problem must be caused stray electrons "gremlins".

Enjoy your pink cloud day! Our afternoon forecast is for clouds that are gray and leaking, which translates to popcorn and a move.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*
> 
> OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.
> 
> I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.
> 
> The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.
> 
> We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.
> 
> In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.
> 
> I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.
> 
> As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.
> 
> It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.
> 
> Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?
> 
> It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.
> 
> Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.
> 
> I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.
> 
> Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.
> 
> I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


You're right, Dan. I don't swear at my computer (too much) because I realize that I am the idiot programming it and telling it what to do. Besides - if I anger the computer gods too much it can revolt and give me the 'blue screen of death' LOL! I treat it with kindness and gentleness in hopes of staying friendly. Some days though it tries my patience. ( Just like the kids did when they were little!)

Now it is dark and rainy and windy out. But I am having rappie pie for dinner (it is Keith's birthday tomorrow and his mom is making his special birthday dinner - complete with blueberry pie for dessert!) How can anything be better?

 Sheila


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*
> 
> OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.
> 
> I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.
> 
> The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.
> 
> We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.
> 
> In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.
> 
> I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.
> 
> As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.
> 
> It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.
> 
> Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?
> 
> It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.
> 
> Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.
> 
> I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.
> 
> Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.
> 
> I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Blueberry pie from the Maritimes! The best blueberries I ever had were wild ones we (my daughters and I) picked in Newfoundland many years ago. I was wiring up a friends cabin out in the boonies and the place was covered in low growing blueberry bushes. With his permission we harvested almost five gallons!

Hopefully your grouchy customer will accept (I sure he already knows but probably doesn't yet admit) that allthough the original error was yours that he probably made several himself…

Has a good day up in those northern climes. Here in the Panhandle of Florida it's a beautiful sunny fall day, still warm enough to wear shorts but there's just a hint of chill in the breeze…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Computer Gremlins - Just In Time for Halloween!*
> 
> OK We are going to try this again. Yesterday was a bit of frustration and I am still do not quite understand what happened. I have written blogs in different sessions before - even closed things out completely on my computer and came back and what I had written was still there. I am reading just above the boxes here that 'drafts are saved every 30 seconds' and I believe that. But yesterday, for some reason that wasn't the case. Maybe in the spirit of Halloween the site here is a little haunted. Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, today is a new day and I am going to hop right back on that pink cloud that I fell off of yesterday and get back to smiling. I think that is the best solution.
> 
> I really kept my nose to the grind stone yesterday - despite my rocky start in the morning. I spent a lot of the day putting together the pattern instructions for the little gingerbread ornaments that I posted here last week. Since I offered three different ways of finishing them. it was a little bit of a challenge to present the directions in an organized manner that wouldn't confuse people. Besides the final pictures, I had 12 step-by-step photos to go along with the directions.
> 
> The funny thing is that even though putting this together was a bit challenging, I am very happy with the result and I am proud of how the packet looks. I am just as proud about that as I am the finished project, as a matter of fact.
> 
> We hear that positive reinforcement is one of the best motivators, and I truly believe that. Earlier this week, I received a couple of compliments from customer as to how much they liked my pattern packets. The said how clear and detailed the instructions were and how even the most novice woodworker would be able to understand them and create the project successfully. I liked hearing that and it is a better reward to me than any amount of money could be.
> 
> In these days of so many people offering free patterns on the internet, sometimes it is discouraging as a pattern designer to see everyone else giving away their patterns for free while we are working so hard here to make patterns to sell. I know that everyone has different circumstances, and that designers who earn their living entirely off of pattern making are few and far between, but Keith and I continue to try to be successful at doing it.
> 
> I am a firm believer that in the end all of our hard work will pay off. I just keep trying to make the best patterns that I possibly can and hope that people are willing to spend a little money to get the quality I offer over the free patterns. If I didn't believe in that, then I have no business doing what I am doing.
> 
> As it turns out, we are doing all right. We are hanging in there and even in these difficult times, we are holding our own among the other companies in the industry. I am very proud of that and we had a really good month this month and I see that there are more and more new customers every day. If we can grow in this climate than we are doing something right.
> 
> It isn't all great though. Yesterday I received a very terse email from a customer who had ordered the day before. I had accidentally sent him the wrong pattern via email. In his message to me yesterday morning, he scolded that he emailed me three times to make me aware of the problem and I ignored him. This email was in all caps and he was definitely YELLING at me.
> 
> Those of you who know me or have done business with me know that I usually answer you within minutes of your emails. I am always chained to this computer it seems and even when I am away for a couple of hours, I return messages as soon as I get back here. I looked through my mail program and there were not any messages from the gentleman at all. I looked in Spam and nothing was there either. I do think it is strange because I had indeed received the final message yesterday and if he was sending it to the same place then why hadn't I received the other two? More gremlins in the computer?
> 
> It bothered me tremendously that he thought that I was ignoring him. I looked up his order and I indeed did make the mistake of sending the sled ornament pattern instead of the sled pattern that he ordered. There was nothing else to do except apologize and send him the new pattern, which I did within minutes of receiving this final email. I somehow still feel his anger and it still does bother me.
> 
> Mistakes can happen. Especially when computers are concerned. I have learned over the years that everything that happens with computers is not always logical. There are sometimes unexplained glitches that foul things up and I think that it is part of the nature of the beast. As with many things, we need to accept the bad things with the good.
> 
> I hope that customer understands that I wasn't being lax or lazy with his order or concern. I took full responsibility for the error I made and I apologized. That was about all I can do. I know the saying is that you can't please all the people all of the time, but when you own a business, you can certainly try. I only hope that maybe after he makes the project he will see that my pattern is a quality one and understand that the error was just a mistake. It happens to everyone.
> 
> Today I am back on my pink cloud. I am finishing up an update for the site and I have a new feature that I am offering that I will be talking about tomorrow. I finally am at a point where all the 'office stuff' is done and I will be free to design and create this week. It seems like a while since I have been able to do that.
> 
> I am often amazed at how little time I have to actually draw and cut. That seems like it is such a small part of the business these days, yet it is one of the most important parts. As we become more successful, the time seems to be less and less and that is sometimes troublesome. But on the bright side, it shows that the business is growing and it keeps me hungry to work in the shop and keeps my days fun. For the most part, my customers are delightful and I thoroughly enjoy my daily interactions with them. It really makes all the work worth the effort.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday today. It is still dark out so I don't know what kind of day it will be. I thought I heard a little rain earlier, but it is quiet now. I will just have to see what the day will bring.
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


*WOW!*

*That costume looks like a MUTATED Horny Toad! LOL*

*A W E S O M E ! LOL*

Yep… Haste Makes Waste…

We have to slow down… and methodically do what we have to do…
I know… it's not easy filling orders… there is a lot of room for errors to be made.
Things have to be checked & rechecked several times before sticking the stuff in the mail, etc.

Develop routines & procedures that get the stuff out the door as quickly and accurately as we can…

One thing is to Remove interruptions… just let them go, taking messages, etc.
I have found that as soon as I am interrupted from a normal routine and I come back to it, I find myself speeding-up and missing things that should have been done… and it results in error & lost time.

Relax… keep that music going in the background…  LOL

Have a good one…


----------



## scrollgirl

*We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*

Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.

It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.

Time to put the Mustang in storage. 

This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.

The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.

So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.

One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.

We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.

I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.

I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.

So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!










Photo by kimballstock.com


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Gift cards are a great idea. I love gift cards. I always use them to buy something that I want, that I don't really need, that I couldn't justify buying for myself.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


well you might have missed the snow this time, but its coming,,,time to batten down the hatches..boy the blueberry pie sure got to me, and the other pie too…chicken and potato's with onion…..wow, i think its now going to be on my to do list as far as culinary feats to be accomplished…yes…for sure…so it sounds like your busy with everything , have a great day and happy birthday to you Keith…...its a wonderful day…......grizz


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Hi Sheila, 
Here in central New York we also dodged the bullet! No rain or snow, just some clouds. I too like the idea of gift cards, I just have to get the Toler on your site.
And Happy Birthday to you Keith.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Hi, guys - It has been a busy day. Getting the newsletter out and doing other birthday festivities. I am glad you like the gift card idea. I hope others do too. Getting everything to work well was another lesson in computers, but all is up and running and ready to go. I love getting them too because I use them to indulge on stuff I wouldn't otherwise get for myself. They are lots of fun.

The rappie pie was great. We had leftovers today. It sure is a treat to have it and Keith's mom makes it the BEST!

Spent the day fine tuning the computers and stuff like that. Tomorrow I should be ready to draw some new stuff. I feel like I don't get as much time as I need to do that. I am going to turn in early I think and get an early start tomorrow. Have a great night! 

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Sheila -

Do you mail out the gift card or certificate? People MAY (or not) want something to print out or give to the recipient.

Great idea!

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Hi, Steve! How are you doing?

The gift card is immediately available for the customer to download and print out. It will look like this:










I kind of wish I had more control as to how it would look because I would make it look a little better, but it is decent enough and something that the customer can hand to the recipient.

Of course I can print and mail one to customers who like printed patterns. I am still thinking on how I can offer a better version.

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Sheila,
*
"I kind of wish I had more control as to how it would look because I would make it look a little better"

*
Why don't you have control of it?

Can the Downloaded file be a JPG image file?

If so, can you upload THAT JPG image file to the website so IT can be* the* file downloaded by your customer?

Just curious…

*EDIT: * OK, I see the *amount *is there… I guess you are using some special Gift Card software / Service… and you cannot do it… Makes sense… It should have a few more options so it can be tailored more to what you like… BUT…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Dodged a Bullet - The Storm Missed Us*
> 
> Good morning to all of you today! Here we are the last day of October already. October is just about my favorite month of the year. I love everything about it - the beautiful trees, the cool weather and the final few warm days that are interspersed throughout the month.
> 
> It appears we dodged a bullet yesterday here in Nova Scotia. Across the Bay of Funday in New England I understand that many places had their first snow of the year. Some of my friends had up to 24" (and pictures to prove it!!!) I live right across the water from them and while it was a bit warm here to snow, we had our share of wind and 'chunky rain'.
> 
> Time to put the Mustang in storage.
> 
> This morning people at the gym we all talking about the long power outages yesterday. Some still didn't have power. While we had it flicker once and go out, the rest of the day it was stable and stayed on. I felt a great deal of security in the fact that not only was everything backed up completely on my computer and also on an external hard drive (that we disconnected) but I also had made DVD's of my pattern files so they were completely safe. The tedious work of cleaning up files and reorganizing really paid off. We felt pretty good about it.
> 
> The majority of the day was spent entertaining, as Keith's parents came over to celebrate his birthday, which is today. His mom made a wonderful Rappie Pie, which is a traditional Acadian dish made of grated potatoes, onions and chicken. His parents live right across from the ocean and were without power so they brought the food here to cook. She also made him a blueberry pie (his favorite). It was a nice afternoon/evening of visiting, eating and we even watched a couple of good movies. It felt so out of character for us to be here and not working, but it also felt good. I suppose everyone needs a break every now and again. The cats were also happy with new faces and were very entertaining. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> So today I plan on writing the new newsletter which will announce the new sales and products on the site. We had spent the past few days setting up some new features on the web site. Some of them were internal changes so that the main search engines would see the content of the site as being more relevant and therefore raising our ranking. Those changes won't be noticed. But we also added a couple of features to make things better for our customers.
> 
> One of the things that I am a bit excited about is that we now offer gift cards to be purchased from the site. I think this is a very cool feature and I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before. Many of our customers are retired and have just about 'everything' they need, and this is a way for family members and loved ones to be able to get them something they would want and still be able to pick and choose for themselves.
> 
> We set up the site so that the cards are purchased like a regular product. There are three different values available - $15, $25 and $50, and they can use the entire amount on a single purchase, or even just a portion of it and keep a running balance. There is even a place on the Gift Card Page where they could enter in the card code and see exactly how much their balance is. They can use it on anything on the site, including pens, prints, note cards, patterns and kits. When they order it they receive a PDF download that sends them a certificate that they can print out and include in a card. I think it is pretty cool.
> 
> I am not sure how many people will take advantage of this program, but I like being able to offer it as an option. Many times people are looking for last minute gifts to fill in and I think that someone who scroll saws regularly and likes our designs would enjoy receiving something like this. I suppose only time will tell.
> 
> I really enjoy the many aspects that go along with the business. There is such a variety of tasks and things that need to be done on a daily basis, it is always exciting and interesting to see what comes my way. Even when things aren't always perfect, there is always much more good than bad involved in the day to day routine. Although I realize that having your own business isn't for everyone, I sure do enjoy it myself.
> 
> So I had better get to it. I hope you all have a frightfully good day today! Don't let the goblins get you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kimballstock.com


Yep, Joe. The site generates the picture like I showed you here. I am going to do just that - create a JPEG and convert it to a PDF and then I will email it to the customer just like I do their regular pattern files. That way I can customize it with say a Christmas Theme or a Birthday Theme and make it with nice fonts and backgrounds. It will look much nicer. But first we just wanted to get it up and running.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pause. Enjoy. Carry On.*

Well, now we are into November. I know I am always saying this, but where the heck does the time go? The days are so full and yet they pass so quickly.

Seeing October pass always makes me kind of sad. If I had to pick a favorite month of the year, that would probably be it. Not only because the beauty of the changing colors, but the relief from summer's heat and the memories I have from Octobers past. It always makes me feel cozy and think of when the kids were young and when I was young and all that goes with that. Even the smells are pleasant.

We went for a night walk last evening. For the first time this year I had to wear my long winter coat and ear wraps. It was one of those nights that were pitch dark but the moon was out and the sky was filled with stars. The temperature was hovering just around zero and there was no wind, so the air was crisp but not biting. Just perfect.

As we walked past the various houses, we could smell the scent of the wood stoves. I don't know why, but it smelled so good. We could see that several of the houses had autumn decorations of some kind and it added to the cozy atmosphere. It reminded me of the beautiful calendar pictures you see of a country house at night with the lights glowing inside in contrast to the overall darkness. But I am lucky enough to live here in it.

I hope we get back in the habit of night walking again. It is funny how we tend to slip in and out of routines such as that. You would think that in the summer we would be more likely to take these evening strolls, but somehow they got lost in the lists of things to do and it has been quite a while since we regularly have done this. Perhaps this will be the start of the new cycle.

The day was busy updating the website and doing more computer adjustments. I needed to write my newsletter and got that mailed out by the afternoon. Although I am getting better at dealing with the formatting of it, I still have some issues and struggle with getting it to look how I want. I am not sure if it is my own problem or that of the software, but I suspect it is a little of both. I am learning, step by step. But sometimes it takes me just a bit longer before I am comfortable. It doesn't help that they keep tweaking the programs and making small changes to them. While I understand that these are upgrades and necessary to refine the software and make it ultimately better, it is still frustrating sometimes to see things change so often. It makes it difficult to remember how to do things sometimes.

But if I want to look at it from an optimistic point of view, I will say that it will keep my mind sharp.

I am so very pleased to say that the month of October was our best month ever on the site. By far. Honestly, we are both quite shocked at the responses we have been receiving from our customers and also from all the new people that have joined our mailing list and become regular customers.

Could it be that all this patience and hard work we have been doing is really paying off? Wouldn't that be awesome?

As many of you know, my work has become the main focus of my life. While I do deviate a bit here and there from it, most of the days are spent working on the business in some form or another. So many times Keith and I are asked to approximate how many hours are spent on our business per given day/week and when we try to respond, we really can't give an accurate number. It seems we are always doing something that is somehow related to the business.

Sure, there are times when we make meals and tidy up the house and shop and now go to the gym, but for the most part, we are focused on our work.

Is that a bad thing?

Absolutely not as far as I am concerned. You all have probably heard the phrase "if you love your job, you never have to work a day in your life." and I truly understand and believe in that. Sure, I have had some frustrating days at times. You all have read about that here. But for the most part, my days are filled with people and creativity and doing what I absolutely love to do. I could almost feel guilty about it. In fact, sometimes I think I do. When I hear of others complaining about their bosses and their jobs and dreading Mondays, I almost feel guilty that I have it so good here.

It has been a lot of work to get to this point, but now that it is kind of clicking in, I just want to embrace and enjoy the success that we have achieved so far, and work harder to make it even better. It is true that positive reinforcement is truly a wonderful motivator. I have used the analogy before that turning a malfunctioning business into a successful one is much like stopping a moving train and putting it in reverse. It is a long and difficult process. I feel like we have not only stopped the train, but are beginning to gain momentum on the opposite direction. That is a very happy place to be and only makes me want to work harder and do better.

In the past several days, I have received more than the usual correspondences from customers and friends (it is many times difficult to distinguish between the two) and it has been a mix of suggestions, questions and also commendations for work well done. I truly enjoy those interactions - even when they are suggestions on doing something better or observations of that nature. I think they are important to make things appealing on all levels and as long as they are given in an honest and genuine manner, I take them very much to heart. I believe that this all helps me to be better and I appreciate that others take the time to let me know what they are thinking.

So the moral or lesson of today's blog is that if you really love doing something and work hard and stick with it through the tough times, there is a good chance that you will find a way to make it work for you. The rewards cannot be measured only by financial means, as there is so much more to it than that. There is a sense of doing something that you love to do and actually surviving on it that makes all that hard work pay off.

I feel as if today is a new starting point. It's a new month. The computers are all clean and organized. The site is updated. All the external deadlines are met. it is one of those rare times when I get to be the one to decide which direction to head. I have many choices and sometimes it is difficult to choose a path. The good part is that no matter which path I take at this point, I don't think I can choose a bad one. What a great place to be.

I want to thank you again all for your continued support and friendship that you have offered me throughout my journey here. Your feedback, comments and messages have meant so much to me. Whether it be in the scroll sawing aspect of the business or the painting aspect, or just as a friend, I am finding myself feeling very grateful that I have all of you and hope that you share in my small successes. I am sometimes overwhelmed.

I don't know what else to say.

I wish you all a wonderful and creative day. Enjoy the season and each day that is brought to you.










If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Pause. Enjoy. Carry On.*
> 
> Well, now we are into November. I know I am always saying this, but where the heck does the time go? The days are so full and yet they pass so quickly.
> 
> Seeing October pass always makes me kind of sad. If I had to pick a favorite month of the year, that would probably be it. Not only because the beauty of the changing colors, but the relief from summer's heat and the memories I have from Octobers past. It always makes me feel cozy and think of when the kids were young and when I was young and all that goes with that. Even the smells are pleasant.
> 
> We went for a night walk last evening. For the first time this year I had to wear my long winter coat and ear wraps. It was one of those nights that were pitch dark but the moon was out and the sky was filled with stars. The temperature was hovering just around zero and there was no wind, so the air was crisp but not biting. Just perfect.
> 
> As we walked past the various houses, we could smell the scent of the wood stoves. I don't know why, but it smelled so good. We could see that several of the houses had autumn decorations of some kind and it added to the cozy atmosphere. It reminded me of the beautiful calendar pictures you see of a country house at night with the lights glowing inside in contrast to the overall darkness. But I am lucky enough to live here in it.
> 
> I hope we get back in the habit of night walking again. It is funny how we tend to slip in and out of routines such as that. You would think that in the summer we would be more likely to take these evening strolls, but somehow they got lost in the lists of things to do and it has been quite a while since we regularly have done this. Perhaps this will be the start of the new cycle.
> 
> The day was busy updating the website and doing more computer adjustments. I needed to write my newsletter and got that mailed out by the afternoon. Although I am getting better at dealing with the formatting of it, I still have some issues and struggle with getting it to look how I want. I am not sure if it is my own problem or that of the software, but I suspect it is a little of both. I am learning, step by step. But sometimes it takes me just a bit longer before I am comfortable. It doesn't help that they keep tweaking the programs and making small changes to them. While I understand that these are upgrades and necessary to refine the software and make it ultimately better, it is still frustrating sometimes to see things change so often. It makes it difficult to remember how to do things sometimes.
> 
> But if I want to look at it from an optimistic point of view, I will say that it will keep my mind sharp.
> 
> I am so very pleased to say that the month of October was our best month ever on the site. By far. Honestly, we are both quite shocked at the responses we have been receiving from our customers and also from all the new people that have joined our mailing list and become regular customers.
> 
> Could it be that all this patience and hard work we have been doing is really paying off? Wouldn't that be awesome?
> 
> As many of you know, my work has become the main focus of my life. While I do deviate a bit here and there from it, most of the days are spent working on the business in some form or another. So many times Keith and I are asked to approximate how many hours are spent on our business per given day/week and when we try to respond, we really can't give an accurate number. It seems we are always doing something that is somehow related to the business.
> 
> Sure, there are times when we make meals and tidy up the house and shop and now go to the gym, but for the most part, we are focused on our work.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> Absolutely not as far as I am concerned. You all have probably heard the phrase "if you love your job, you never have to work a day in your life." and I truly understand and believe in that. Sure, I have had some frustrating days at times. You all have read about that here. But for the most part, my days are filled with people and creativity and doing what I absolutely love to do. I could almost feel guilty about it. In fact, sometimes I think I do. When I hear of others complaining about their bosses and their jobs and dreading Mondays, I almost feel guilty that I have it so good here.
> 
> It has been a lot of work to get to this point, but now that it is kind of clicking in, I just want to embrace and enjoy the success that we have achieved so far, and work harder to make it even better. It is true that positive reinforcement is truly a wonderful motivator. I have used the analogy before that turning a malfunctioning business into a successful one is much like stopping a moving train and putting it in reverse. It is a long and difficult process. I feel like we have not only stopped the train, but are beginning to gain momentum on the opposite direction. That is a very happy place to be and only makes me want to work harder and do better.
> 
> In the past several days, I have received more than the usual correspondences from customers and friends (it is many times difficult to distinguish between the two) and it has been a mix of suggestions, questions and also commendations for work well done. I truly enjoy those interactions - even when they are suggestions on doing something better or observations of that nature. I think they are important to make things appealing on all levels and as long as they are given in an honest and genuine manner, I take them very much to heart. I believe that this all helps me to be better and I appreciate that others take the time to let me know what they are thinking.
> 
> So the moral or lesson of today's blog is that if you really love doing something and work hard and stick with it through the tough times, there is a good chance that you will find a way to make it work for you. The rewards cannot be measured only by financial means, as there is so much more to it than that. There is a sense of doing something that you love to do and actually surviving on it that makes all that hard work pay off.
> 
> I feel as if today is a new starting point. It's a new month. The computers are all clean and organized. The site is updated. All the external deadlines are met. it is one of those rare times when I get to be the one to decide which direction to head. I have many choices and sometimes it is difficult to choose a path. The good part is that no matter which path I take at this point, I don't think I can choose a bad one. What a great place to be.
> 
> I want to thank you again all for your continued support and friendship that you have offered me throughout my journey here. Your feedback, comments and messages have meant so much to me. Whether it be in the scroll sawing aspect of the business or the painting aspect, or just as a friend, I am finding myself feeling very grateful that I have all of you and hope that you share in my small successes. I am sometimes overwhelmed.
> 
> I don't know what else to say.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day. Enjoy the season and each day that is brought to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Nicely written, Sheila.

Glad to hear your hard work is paying off. If anyone deserves it, I would say you and Keith do. It's often hard to keep on believing in something that is taking a while to materialize, but those that do are often well rewarded. What makes it more difficult is not knowing if the steps you are taking are the correct ones.

So, having seen some success is the incentive to "keep on keepin on".

A beautiful photo, too.

Did you do something with your hair?

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pause. Enjoy. Carry On.*
> 
> Well, now we are into November. I know I am always saying this, but where the heck does the time go? The days are so full and yet they pass so quickly.
> 
> Seeing October pass always makes me kind of sad. If I had to pick a favorite month of the year, that would probably be it. Not only because the beauty of the changing colors, but the relief from summer's heat and the memories I have from Octobers past. It always makes me feel cozy and think of when the kids were young and when I was young and all that goes with that. Even the smells are pleasant.
> 
> We went for a night walk last evening. For the first time this year I had to wear my long winter coat and ear wraps. It was one of those nights that were pitch dark but the moon was out and the sky was filled with stars. The temperature was hovering just around zero and there was no wind, so the air was crisp but not biting. Just perfect.
> 
> As we walked past the various houses, we could smell the scent of the wood stoves. I don't know why, but it smelled so good. We could see that several of the houses had autumn decorations of some kind and it added to the cozy atmosphere. It reminded me of the beautiful calendar pictures you see of a country house at night with the lights glowing inside in contrast to the overall darkness. But I am lucky enough to live here in it.
> 
> I hope we get back in the habit of night walking again. It is funny how we tend to slip in and out of routines such as that. You would think that in the summer we would be more likely to take these evening strolls, but somehow they got lost in the lists of things to do and it has been quite a while since we regularly have done this. Perhaps this will be the start of the new cycle.
> 
> The day was busy updating the website and doing more computer adjustments. I needed to write my newsletter and got that mailed out by the afternoon. Although I am getting better at dealing with the formatting of it, I still have some issues and struggle with getting it to look how I want. I am not sure if it is my own problem or that of the software, but I suspect it is a little of both. I am learning, step by step. But sometimes it takes me just a bit longer before I am comfortable. It doesn't help that they keep tweaking the programs and making small changes to them. While I understand that these are upgrades and necessary to refine the software and make it ultimately better, it is still frustrating sometimes to see things change so often. It makes it difficult to remember how to do things sometimes.
> 
> But if I want to look at it from an optimistic point of view, I will say that it will keep my mind sharp.
> 
> I am so very pleased to say that the month of October was our best month ever on the site. By far. Honestly, we are both quite shocked at the responses we have been receiving from our customers and also from all the new people that have joined our mailing list and become regular customers.
> 
> Could it be that all this patience and hard work we have been doing is really paying off? Wouldn't that be awesome?
> 
> As many of you know, my work has become the main focus of my life. While I do deviate a bit here and there from it, most of the days are spent working on the business in some form or another. So many times Keith and I are asked to approximate how many hours are spent on our business per given day/week and when we try to respond, we really can't give an accurate number. It seems we are always doing something that is somehow related to the business.
> 
> Sure, there are times when we make meals and tidy up the house and shop and now go to the gym, but for the most part, we are focused on our work.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> Absolutely not as far as I am concerned. You all have probably heard the phrase "if you love your job, you never have to work a day in your life." and I truly understand and believe in that. Sure, I have had some frustrating days at times. You all have read about that here. But for the most part, my days are filled with people and creativity and doing what I absolutely love to do. I could almost feel guilty about it. In fact, sometimes I think I do. When I hear of others complaining about their bosses and their jobs and dreading Mondays, I almost feel guilty that I have it so good here.
> 
> It has been a lot of work to get to this point, but now that it is kind of clicking in, I just want to embrace and enjoy the success that we have achieved so far, and work harder to make it even better. It is true that positive reinforcement is truly a wonderful motivator. I have used the analogy before that turning a malfunctioning business into a successful one is much like stopping a moving train and putting it in reverse. It is a long and difficult process. I feel like we have not only stopped the train, but are beginning to gain momentum on the opposite direction. That is a very happy place to be and only makes me want to work harder and do better.
> 
> In the past several days, I have received more than the usual correspondences from customers and friends (it is many times difficult to distinguish between the two) and it has been a mix of suggestions, questions and also commendations for work well done. I truly enjoy those interactions - even when they are suggestions on doing something better or observations of that nature. I think they are important to make things appealing on all levels and as long as they are given in an honest and genuine manner, I take them very much to heart. I believe that this all helps me to be better and I appreciate that others take the time to let me know what they are thinking.
> 
> So the moral or lesson of today's blog is that if you really love doing something and work hard and stick with it through the tough times, there is a good chance that you will find a way to make it work for you. The rewards cannot be measured only by financial means, as there is so much more to it than that. There is a sense of doing something that you love to do and actually surviving on it that makes all that hard work pay off.
> 
> I feel as if today is a new starting point. It's a new month. The computers are all clean and organized. The site is updated. All the external deadlines are met. it is one of those rare times when I get to be the one to decide which direction to head. I have many choices and sometimes it is difficult to choose a path. The good part is that no matter which path I take at this point, I don't think I can choose a bad one. What a great place to be.
> 
> I want to thank you again all for your continued support and friendship that you have offered me throughout my journey here. Your feedback, comments and messages have meant so much to me. Whether it be in the scroll sawing aspect of the business or the painting aspect, or just as a friend, I am finding myself feeling very grateful that I have all of you and hope that you share in my small successes. I am sometimes overwhelmed.
> 
> I don't know what else to say.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day. Enjoy the season and each day that is brought to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


LOL, Lee:

I was thinking of changing it back to blonde since Halloween is over. I wanted to see what it was like on the dark side for a bit. 

There are just some days that I get overwhelmed with how fortunate I am. I am sure in many people's eyes that may gauge things differently, I am not that successful. There are still struggles ahead, I know. I just see the tables slowly turning and I am so grateful that things are beginning to look up. I know I still have a long way to go, but the journey is where the fun is. I appreciate you being along with me.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Michael1

scrollgirl said:


> *Pause. Enjoy. Carry On.*
> 
> Well, now we are into November. I know I am always saying this, but where the heck does the time go? The days are so full and yet they pass so quickly.
> 
> Seeing October pass always makes me kind of sad. If I had to pick a favorite month of the year, that would probably be it. Not only because the beauty of the changing colors, but the relief from summer's heat and the memories I have from Octobers past. It always makes me feel cozy and think of when the kids were young and when I was young and all that goes with that. Even the smells are pleasant.
> 
> We went for a night walk last evening. For the first time this year I had to wear my long winter coat and ear wraps. It was one of those nights that were pitch dark but the moon was out and the sky was filled with stars. The temperature was hovering just around zero and there was no wind, so the air was crisp but not biting. Just perfect.
> 
> As we walked past the various houses, we could smell the scent of the wood stoves. I don't know why, but it smelled so good. We could see that several of the houses had autumn decorations of some kind and it added to the cozy atmosphere. It reminded me of the beautiful calendar pictures you see of a country house at night with the lights glowing inside in contrast to the overall darkness. But I am lucky enough to live here in it.
> 
> I hope we get back in the habit of night walking again. It is funny how we tend to slip in and out of routines such as that. You would think that in the summer we would be more likely to take these evening strolls, but somehow they got lost in the lists of things to do and it has been quite a while since we regularly have done this. Perhaps this will be the start of the new cycle.
> 
> The day was busy updating the website and doing more computer adjustments. I needed to write my newsletter and got that mailed out by the afternoon. Although I am getting better at dealing with the formatting of it, I still have some issues and struggle with getting it to look how I want. I am not sure if it is my own problem or that of the software, but I suspect it is a little of both. I am learning, step by step. But sometimes it takes me just a bit longer before I am comfortable. It doesn't help that they keep tweaking the programs and making small changes to them. While I understand that these are upgrades and necessary to refine the software and make it ultimately better, it is still frustrating sometimes to see things change so often. It makes it difficult to remember how to do things sometimes.
> 
> But if I want to look at it from an optimistic point of view, I will say that it will keep my mind sharp.
> 
> I am so very pleased to say that the month of October was our best month ever on the site. By far. Honestly, we are both quite shocked at the responses we have been receiving from our customers and also from all the new people that have joined our mailing list and become regular customers.
> 
> Could it be that all this patience and hard work we have been doing is really paying off? Wouldn't that be awesome?
> 
> As many of you know, my work has become the main focus of my life. While I do deviate a bit here and there from it, most of the days are spent working on the business in some form or another. So many times Keith and I are asked to approximate how many hours are spent on our business per given day/week and when we try to respond, we really can't give an accurate number. It seems we are always doing something that is somehow related to the business.
> 
> Sure, there are times when we make meals and tidy up the house and shop and now go to the gym, but for the most part, we are focused on our work.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> Absolutely not as far as I am concerned. You all have probably heard the phrase "if you love your job, you never have to work a day in your life." and I truly understand and believe in that. Sure, I have had some frustrating days at times. You all have read about that here. But for the most part, my days are filled with people and creativity and doing what I absolutely love to do. I could almost feel guilty about it. In fact, sometimes I think I do. When I hear of others complaining about their bosses and their jobs and dreading Mondays, I almost feel guilty that I have it so good here.
> 
> It has been a lot of work to get to this point, but now that it is kind of clicking in, I just want to embrace and enjoy the success that we have achieved so far, and work harder to make it even better. It is true that positive reinforcement is truly a wonderful motivator. I have used the analogy before that turning a malfunctioning business into a successful one is much like stopping a moving train and putting it in reverse. It is a long and difficult process. I feel like we have not only stopped the train, but are beginning to gain momentum on the opposite direction. That is a very happy place to be and only makes me want to work harder and do better.
> 
> In the past several days, I have received more than the usual correspondences from customers and friends (it is many times difficult to distinguish between the two) and it has been a mix of suggestions, questions and also commendations for work well done. I truly enjoy those interactions - even when they are suggestions on doing something better or observations of that nature. I think they are important to make things appealing on all levels and as long as they are given in an honest and genuine manner, I take them very much to heart. I believe that this all helps me to be better and I appreciate that others take the time to let me know what they are thinking.
> 
> So the moral or lesson of today's blog is that if you really love doing something and work hard and stick with it through the tough times, there is a good chance that you will find a way to make it work for you. The rewards cannot be measured only by financial means, as there is so much more to it than that. There is a sense of doing something that you love to do and actually surviving on it that makes all that hard work pay off.
> 
> I feel as if today is a new starting point. It's a new month. The computers are all clean and organized. The site is updated. All the external deadlines are met. it is one of those rare times when I get to be the one to decide which direction to head. I have many choices and sometimes it is difficult to choose a path. The good part is that no matter which path I take at this point, I don't think I can choose a bad one. What a great place to be.
> 
> I want to thank you again all for your continued support and friendship that you have offered me throughout my journey here. Your feedback, comments and messages have meant so much to me. Whether it be in the scroll sawing aspect of the business or the painting aspect, or just as a friend, I am finding myself feeling very grateful that I have all of you and hope that you share in my small successes. I am sometimes overwhelmed.
> 
> I don't know what else to say.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day. Enjoy the season and each day that is brought to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Well Written Sheila. Your thoughts and ideas in your blogs hit home more times than you realize. Enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mini-Road Trip*

Today's post will be a rather short one, as we are going to be off and running soon. We need to go to Bear River to pick up Keith's remaining pens and see how sales went at the gallery there. They closed at the end of October, as they do every year and we are meeting with the owner to discuss how things went and make plans for next season. It will be an interesting trip.

Since we didn't really get the pens into the shops until August, we realize that much of the season was already over. The owner said that he typically doesn't do consignments, and prefers to buy the pieces outright, but since it was well into the season, he would do so to kind of try things out and see. The first month he had sold a couple of the pens he selected. That was good. He also told Keith that over the next two months he had sold some more, although we don't know which ones or how many and will find out today at our meeting.

The good news is that he was interested in taking more pens for next year, and I expect he will then buy them outright. Since August when we first approached him, Keith's inventory has grown quite a bit. What used to fit into one pen case has now grown into filling three cases. There are several more styles and varieties of materials used, as well as many different types of refills that will be available. Presenting them in an organized way will be a challenge.

We are probably also going to stop in at the Digby store and see how things are going there. While the owner was very nice, he is difficult to get hold of and his communication skills could use some work. Since August, we haven't heard from him at all, and when Keith has tried to call him, he usually gets the answering machine at the shop. Not a great sign.

Keith is hoping that his inventory is still there but being somewhat pessimistic, said he wouldn't be surprised if the guy was gone. Myself being the eternal optimist believes that he is just disorganized and as I said has poor communication skills. Hopefully things will be OK.

I think we would have heard by now if the shop would have closed down or something like that. It had been in business for many years but this owner only acquired it a couple of years ago. With the economy the way it is, I suppose anything is possible and it is a good idea to stop in and see what is what. Yes, we probably should have done this a while ago, but we don't get that way often and we just haven't done so. I hope we have some good news when the day is over.

We also have the gallery in Yarmouth to consider and need to stop in there and see what is up. We last checked in with them several weeks ago and they hadn't sold any pens yet. They were still optimistic that they would be selling some through the Christmas season though. But they also seemed to have bad communication and Keith found that he needed to call them to see how things were. You would think that it would be the other way around and that he would receive some sort of monthly report or statement.

When we last visited the Yarmouth gallery, Keith's pens were in a small, glass-topped case shoved in a back room corner. There was no light in the case and even though we went into the place looking for the pens, it took an effort for us to find them. Needless to say we are not very optimistic about sales from that place.

As for myself, there are people who inquire as to why I don't sell my finished items. I had mentioned before that they are collecting in various boxes and stored in different places. To be honest, I would rather give them away than invest the time to try to sell them. That itself can be a full time job and the return is minimal at best. It can also be very demeaning, as many people want flea-market prices for something that took a long time to make. That doesn't even consider material cost. The frustration and time of setting up in a shop is amazing and enough of a deterrent for me.

The other alternative is to sell online through either the site or ebay or something like that. But then that involves shipping which I know opens another entire can of worms. The 'snowflake fiasco' of last week was another example of that. I wound up having my friend Leldon cut a snowflake because I had another one ordered and he was sending it from Alabama to North Carolina, which isn't very far and the cost from UPS came to $30! He wound up sending it through the US postal service, but it just went to show how much that can affect the price of things. When shipping from here in Canada, it is even worse, even within Canada itself. Many times it cost more to ship within Canada than from Canada to the USA. I kid you not and am not exaggerating. I don't know why and it is ridiculous, but that is how it is.

I really don't have any desire to sell my things at all. As it is, I find so little time to draw and cut and make patterns that I feel doing so would be another distraction that would rob me of my time to do so. In the long run, those few dollars I would make wouldn't even begin to make up for the time spent making, preparing and shipping the items. It is not good for my business.

Over the years I have taken quite a realistic attitude towards this. I am proud of myself for doing so. While I want to 'do it all', I am finally wising up and figuring out that some things are simply a drain on the business and I can't invest the time there. Selling retail is one of them for me.

Keith and his pens are a different story. While we are partners, his pens are his own business and I am not very much involved in it. I am as supportive as I can be and if he ever needs anything from me I will be there for him, but it is his own venue and I stay out of it. Much like he does with the painting aspect of my own business. It is good that way and works well for both of us. It allows us to be independent of each other and we each have our own division of the main business to call our own. Perhaps that is why things work so well with us.

I will certainly keep you all posted on how things go today. As usual, when I start off saying the post will be short it has a way of growing into a full sized entry. You probably all snicker at that. You would think I would know better by now.

I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.










(For those of you who haven't seen his work, here is a picture of one of Keith's beautiful pens. They are available on the site at the Items For Sale page.)


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Mini-Road Trip*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather short one, as we are going to be off and running soon. We need to go to Bear River to pick up Keith's remaining pens and see how sales went at the gallery there. They closed at the end of October, as they do every year and we are meeting with the owner to discuss how things went and make plans for next season. It will be an interesting trip.
> 
> Since we didn't really get the pens into the shops until August, we realize that much of the season was already over. The owner said that he typically doesn't do consignments, and prefers to buy the pieces outright, but since it was well into the season, he would do so to kind of try things out and see. The first month he had sold a couple of the pens he selected. That was good. He also told Keith that over the next two months he had sold some more, although we don't know which ones or how many and will find out today at our meeting.
> 
> The good news is that he was interested in taking more pens for next year, and I expect he will then buy them outright. Since August when we first approached him, Keith's inventory has grown quite a bit. What used to fit into one pen case has now grown into filling three cases. There are several more styles and varieties of materials used, as well as many different types of refills that will be available. Presenting them in an organized way will be a challenge.
> 
> We are probably also going to stop in at the Digby store and see how things are going there. While the owner was very nice, he is difficult to get hold of and his communication skills could use some work. Since August, we haven't heard from him at all, and when Keith has tried to call him, he usually gets the answering machine at the shop. Not a great sign.
> 
> Keith is hoping that his inventory is still there but being somewhat pessimistic, said he wouldn't be surprised if the guy was gone. Myself being the eternal optimist believes that he is just disorganized and as I said has poor communication skills. Hopefully things will be OK.
> 
> I think we would have heard by now if the shop would have closed down or something like that. It had been in business for many years but this owner only acquired it a couple of years ago. With the economy the way it is, I suppose anything is possible and it is a good idea to stop in and see what is what. Yes, we probably should have done this a while ago, but we don't get that way often and we just haven't done so. I hope we have some good news when the day is over.
> 
> We also have the gallery in Yarmouth to consider and need to stop in there and see what is up. We last checked in with them several weeks ago and they hadn't sold any pens yet. They were still optimistic that they would be selling some through the Christmas season though. But they also seemed to have bad communication and Keith found that he needed to call them to see how things were. You would think that it would be the other way around and that he would receive some sort of monthly report or statement.
> 
> When we last visited the Yarmouth gallery, Keith's pens were in a small, glass-topped case shoved in a back room corner. There was no light in the case and even though we went into the place looking for the pens, it took an effort for us to find them. Needless to say we are not very optimistic about sales from that place.
> 
> As for myself, there are people who inquire as to why I don't sell my finished items. I had mentioned before that they are collecting in various boxes and stored in different places. To be honest, I would rather give them away than invest the time to try to sell them. That itself can be a full time job and the return is minimal at best. It can also be very demeaning, as many people want flea-market prices for something that took a long time to make. That doesn't even consider material cost. The frustration and time of setting up in a shop is amazing and enough of a deterrent for me.
> 
> The other alternative is to sell online through either the site or ebay or something like that. But then that involves shipping which I know opens another entire can of worms. The 'snowflake fiasco' of last week was another example of that. I wound up having my friend Leldon cut a snowflake because I had another one ordered and he was sending it from Alabama to North Carolina, which isn't very far and the cost from UPS came to $30! He wound up sending it through the US postal service, but it just went to show how much that can affect the price of things. When shipping from here in Canada, it is even worse, even within Canada itself. Many times it cost more to ship within Canada than from Canada to the USA. I kid you not and am not exaggerating. I don't know why and it is ridiculous, but that is how it is.
> 
> I really don't have any desire to sell my things at all. As it is, I find so little time to draw and cut and make patterns that I feel doing so would be another distraction that would rob me of my time to do so. In the long run, those few dollars I would make wouldn't even begin to make up for the time spent making, preparing and shipping the items. It is not good for my business.
> 
> Over the years I have taken quite a realistic attitude towards this. I am proud of myself for doing so. While I want to 'do it all', I am finally wising up and figuring out that some things are simply a drain on the business and I can't invest the time there. Selling retail is one of them for me.
> 
> Keith and his pens are a different story. While we are partners, his pens are his own business and I am not very much involved in it. I am as supportive as I can be and if he ever needs anything from me I will be there for him, but it is his own venue and I stay out of it. Much like he does with the painting aspect of my own business. It is good that way and works well for both of us. It allows us to be independent of each other and we each have our own division of the main business to call our own. Perhaps that is why things work so well with us.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted on how things go today. As usual, when I start off saying the post will be short it has a way of growing into a full sized entry. You probably all snicker at that. You would think I would know better by now.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who haven't seen his work, here is a picture of one of Keith's beautiful pens. They are available on the site at the Items For Sale page.)


Have a safe trip and good luck on the sales of the pens .


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Mini-Road Trip*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather short one, as we are going to be off and running soon. We need to go to Bear River to pick up Keith's remaining pens and see how sales went at the gallery there. They closed at the end of October, as they do every year and we are meeting with the owner to discuss how things went and make plans for next season. It will be an interesting trip.
> 
> Since we didn't really get the pens into the shops until August, we realize that much of the season was already over. The owner said that he typically doesn't do consignments, and prefers to buy the pieces outright, but since it was well into the season, he would do so to kind of try things out and see. The first month he had sold a couple of the pens he selected. That was good. He also told Keith that over the next two months he had sold some more, although we don't know which ones or how many and will find out today at our meeting.
> 
> The good news is that he was interested in taking more pens for next year, and I expect he will then buy them outright. Since August when we first approached him, Keith's inventory has grown quite a bit. What used to fit into one pen case has now grown into filling three cases. There are several more styles and varieties of materials used, as well as many different types of refills that will be available. Presenting them in an organized way will be a challenge.
> 
> We are probably also going to stop in at the Digby store and see how things are going there. While the owner was very nice, he is difficult to get hold of and his communication skills could use some work. Since August, we haven't heard from him at all, and when Keith has tried to call him, he usually gets the answering machine at the shop. Not a great sign.
> 
> Keith is hoping that his inventory is still there but being somewhat pessimistic, said he wouldn't be surprised if the guy was gone. Myself being the eternal optimist believes that he is just disorganized and as I said has poor communication skills. Hopefully things will be OK.
> 
> I think we would have heard by now if the shop would have closed down or something like that. It had been in business for many years but this owner only acquired it a couple of years ago. With the economy the way it is, I suppose anything is possible and it is a good idea to stop in and see what is what. Yes, we probably should have done this a while ago, but we don't get that way often and we just haven't done so. I hope we have some good news when the day is over.
> 
> We also have the gallery in Yarmouth to consider and need to stop in there and see what is up. We last checked in with them several weeks ago and they hadn't sold any pens yet. They were still optimistic that they would be selling some through the Christmas season though. But they also seemed to have bad communication and Keith found that he needed to call them to see how things were. You would think that it would be the other way around and that he would receive some sort of monthly report or statement.
> 
> When we last visited the Yarmouth gallery, Keith's pens were in a small, glass-topped case shoved in a back room corner. There was no light in the case and even though we went into the place looking for the pens, it took an effort for us to find them. Needless to say we are not very optimistic about sales from that place.
> 
> As for myself, there are people who inquire as to why I don't sell my finished items. I had mentioned before that they are collecting in various boxes and stored in different places. To be honest, I would rather give them away than invest the time to try to sell them. That itself can be a full time job and the return is minimal at best. It can also be very demeaning, as many people want flea-market prices for something that took a long time to make. That doesn't even consider material cost. The frustration and time of setting up in a shop is amazing and enough of a deterrent for me.
> 
> The other alternative is to sell online through either the site or ebay or something like that. But then that involves shipping which I know opens another entire can of worms. The 'snowflake fiasco' of last week was another example of that. I wound up having my friend Leldon cut a snowflake because I had another one ordered and he was sending it from Alabama to North Carolina, which isn't very far and the cost from UPS came to $30! He wound up sending it through the US postal service, but it just went to show how much that can affect the price of things. When shipping from here in Canada, it is even worse, even within Canada itself. Many times it cost more to ship within Canada than from Canada to the USA. I kid you not and am not exaggerating. I don't know why and it is ridiculous, but that is how it is.
> 
> I really don't have any desire to sell my things at all. As it is, I find so little time to draw and cut and make patterns that I feel doing so would be another distraction that would rob me of my time to do so. In the long run, those few dollars I would make wouldn't even begin to make up for the time spent making, preparing and shipping the items. It is not good for my business.
> 
> Over the years I have taken quite a realistic attitude towards this. I am proud of myself for doing so. While I want to 'do it all', I am finally wising up and figuring out that some things are simply a drain on the business and I can't invest the time there. Selling retail is one of them for me.
> 
> Keith and his pens are a different story. While we are partners, his pens are his own business and I am not very much involved in it. I am as supportive as I can be and if he ever needs anything from me I will be there for him, but it is his own venue and I stay out of it. Much like he does with the painting aspect of my own business. It is good that way and works well for both of us. It allows us to be independent of each other and we each have our own division of the main business to call our own. Perhaps that is why things work so well with us.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted on how things go today. As usual, when I start off saying the post will be short it has a way of growing into a full sized entry. You probably all snicker at that. You would think I would know better by now.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who haven't seen his work, here is a picture of one of Keith's beautiful pens. They are available on the site at the Items For Sale page.)


It will be interesting to find out how things have gone.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Mini-Road Trip*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather short one, as we are going to be off and running soon. We need to go to Bear River to pick up Keith's remaining pens and see how sales went at the gallery there. They closed at the end of October, as they do every year and we are meeting with the owner to discuss how things went and make plans for next season. It will be an interesting trip.
> 
> Since we didn't really get the pens into the shops until August, we realize that much of the season was already over. The owner said that he typically doesn't do consignments, and prefers to buy the pieces outright, but since it was well into the season, he would do so to kind of try things out and see. The first month he had sold a couple of the pens he selected. That was good. He also told Keith that over the next two months he had sold some more, although we don't know which ones or how many and will find out today at our meeting.
> 
> The good news is that he was interested in taking more pens for next year, and I expect he will then buy them outright. Since August when we first approached him, Keith's inventory has grown quite a bit. What used to fit into one pen case has now grown into filling three cases. There are several more styles and varieties of materials used, as well as many different types of refills that will be available. Presenting them in an organized way will be a challenge.
> 
> We are probably also going to stop in at the Digby store and see how things are going there. While the owner was very nice, he is difficult to get hold of and his communication skills could use some work. Since August, we haven't heard from him at all, and when Keith has tried to call him, he usually gets the answering machine at the shop. Not a great sign.
> 
> Keith is hoping that his inventory is still there but being somewhat pessimistic, said he wouldn't be surprised if the guy was gone. Myself being the eternal optimist believes that he is just disorganized and as I said has poor communication skills. Hopefully things will be OK.
> 
> I think we would have heard by now if the shop would have closed down or something like that. It had been in business for many years but this owner only acquired it a couple of years ago. With the economy the way it is, I suppose anything is possible and it is a good idea to stop in and see what is what. Yes, we probably should have done this a while ago, but we don't get that way often and we just haven't done so. I hope we have some good news when the day is over.
> 
> We also have the gallery in Yarmouth to consider and need to stop in there and see what is up. We last checked in with them several weeks ago and they hadn't sold any pens yet. They were still optimistic that they would be selling some through the Christmas season though. But they also seemed to have bad communication and Keith found that he needed to call them to see how things were. You would think that it would be the other way around and that he would receive some sort of monthly report or statement.
> 
> When we last visited the Yarmouth gallery, Keith's pens were in a small, glass-topped case shoved in a back room corner. There was no light in the case and even though we went into the place looking for the pens, it took an effort for us to find them. Needless to say we are not very optimistic about sales from that place.
> 
> As for myself, there are people who inquire as to why I don't sell my finished items. I had mentioned before that they are collecting in various boxes and stored in different places. To be honest, I would rather give them away than invest the time to try to sell them. That itself can be a full time job and the return is minimal at best. It can also be very demeaning, as many people want flea-market prices for something that took a long time to make. That doesn't even consider material cost. The frustration and time of setting up in a shop is amazing and enough of a deterrent for me.
> 
> The other alternative is to sell online through either the site or ebay or something like that. But then that involves shipping which I know opens another entire can of worms. The 'snowflake fiasco' of last week was another example of that. I wound up having my friend Leldon cut a snowflake because I had another one ordered and he was sending it from Alabama to North Carolina, which isn't very far and the cost from UPS came to $30! He wound up sending it through the US postal service, but it just went to show how much that can affect the price of things. When shipping from here in Canada, it is even worse, even within Canada itself. Many times it cost more to ship within Canada than from Canada to the USA. I kid you not and am not exaggerating. I don't know why and it is ridiculous, but that is how it is.
> 
> I really don't have any desire to sell my things at all. As it is, I find so little time to draw and cut and make patterns that I feel doing so would be another distraction that would rob me of my time to do so. In the long run, those few dollars I would make wouldn't even begin to make up for the time spent making, preparing and shipping the items. It is not good for my business.
> 
> Over the years I have taken quite a realistic attitude towards this. I am proud of myself for doing so. While I want to 'do it all', I am finally wising up and figuring out that some things are simply a drain on the business and I can't invest the time there. Selling retail is one of them for me.
> 
> Keith and his pens are a different story. While we are partners, his pens are his own business and I am not very much involved in it. I am as supportive as I can be and if he ever needs anything from me I will be there for him, but it is his own venue and I stay out of it. Much like he does with the painting aspect of my own business. It is good that way and works well for both of us. It allows us to be independent of each other and we each have our own division of the main business to call our own. Perhaps that is why things work so well with us.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted on how things go today. As usual, when I start off saying the post will be short it has a way of growing into a full sized entry. You probably all snicker at that. You would think I would know better by now.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who haven't seen his work, here is a picture of one of Keith's beautiful pens. They are available on the site at the Items For Sale page.)


hope everything went well 
with out to much disturbent from the wether

here we have had heavy fog the last two days and will continue at least one more :-(

take care
Dennis


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Mini-Road Trip*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather short one, as we are going to be off and running soon. We need to go to Bear River to pick up Keith's remaining pens and see how sales went at the gallery there. They closed at the end of October, as they do every year and we are meeting with the owner to discuss how things went and make plans for next season. It will be an interesting trip.
> 
> Since we didn't really get the pens into the shops until August, we realize that much of the season was already over. The owner said that he typically doesn't do consignments, and prefers to buy the pieces outright, but since it was well into the season, he would do so to kind of try things out and see. The first month he had sold a couple of the pens he selected. That was good. He also told Keith that over the next two months he had sold some more, although we don't know which ones or how many and will find out today at our meeting.
> 
> The good news is that he was interested in taking more pens for next year, and I expect he will then buy them outright. Since August when we first approached him, Keith's inventory has grown quite a bit. What used to fit into one pen case has now grown into filling three cases. There are several more styles and varieties of materials used, as well as many different types of refills that will be available. Presenting them in an organized way will be a challenge.
> 
> We are probably also going to stop in at the Digby store and see how things are going there. While the owner was very nice, he is difficult to get hold of and his communication skills could use some work. Since August, we haven't heard from him at all, and when Keith has tried to call him, he usually gets the answering machine at the shop. Not a great sign.
> 
> Keith is hoping that his inventory is still there but being somewhat pessimistic, said he wouldn't be surprised if the guy was gone. Myself being the eternal optimist believes that he is just disorganized and as I said has poor communication skills. Hopefully things will be OK.
> 
> I think we would have heard by now if the shop would have closed down or something like that. It had been in business for many years but this owner only acquired it a couple of years ago. With the economy the way it is, I suppose anything is possible and it is a good idea to stop in and see what is what. Yes, we probably should have done this a while ago, but we don't get that way often and we just haven't done so. I hope we have some good news when the day is over.
> 
> We also have the gallery in Yarmouth to consider and need to stop in there and see what is up. We last checked in with them several weeks ago and they hadn't sold any pens yet. They were still optimistic that they would be selling some through the Christmas season though. But they also seemed to have bad communication and Keith found that he needed to call them to see how things were. You would think that it would be the other way around and that he would receive some sort of monthly report or statement.
> 
> When we last visited the Yarmouth gallery, Keith's pens were in a small, glass-topped case shoved in a back room corner. There was no light in the case and even though we went into the place looking for the pens, it took an effort for us to find them. Needless to say we are not very optimistic about sales from that place.
> 
> As for myself, there are people who inquire as to why I don't sell my finished items. I had mentioned before that they are collecting in various boxes and stored in different places. To be honest, I would rather give them away than invest the time to try to sell them. That itself can be a full time job and the return is minimal at best. It can also be very demeaning, as many people want flea-market prices for something that took a long time to make. That doesn't even consider material cost. The frustration and time of setting up in a shop is amazing and enough of a deterrent for me.
> 
> The other alternative is to sell online through either the site or ebay or something like that. But then that involves shipping which I know opens another entire can of worms. The 'snowflake fiasco' of last week was another example of that. I wound up having my friend Leldon cut a snowflake because I had another one ordered and he was sending it from Alabama to North Carolina, which isn't very far and the cost from UPS came to $30! He wound up sending it through the US postal service, but it just went to show how much that can affect the price of things. When shipping from here in Canada, it is even worse, even within Canada itself. Many times it cost more to ship within Canada than from Canada to the USA. I kid you not and am not exaggerating. I don't know why and it is ridiculous, but that is how it is.
> 
> I really don't have any desire to sell my things at all. As it is, I find so little time to draw and cut and make patterns that I feel doing so would be another distraction that would rob me of my time to do so. In the long run, those few dollars I would make wouldn't even begin to make up for the time spent making, preparing and shipping the items. It is not good for my business.
> 
> Over the years I have taken quite a realistic attitude towards this. I am proud of myself for doing so. While I want to 'do it all', I am finally wising up and figuring out that some things are simply a drain on the business and I can't invest the time there. Selling retail is one of them for me.
> 
> Keith and his pens are a different story. While we are partners, his pens are his own business and I am not very much involved in it. I am as supportive as I can be and if he ever needs anything from me I will be there for him, but it is his own venue and I stay out of it. Much like he does with the painting aspect of my own business. It is good that way and works well for both of us. It allows us to be independent of each other and we each have our own division of the main business to call our own. Perhaps that is why things work so well with us.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted on how things go today. As usual, when I start off saying the post will be short it has a way of growing into a full sized entry. You probably all snicker at that. You would think I would know better by now.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who haven't seen his work, here is a picture of one of Keith's beautiful pens. They are available on the site at the Items For Sale page.)


Let Keith know I think his pens are lovely. Good luck to you both


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mini-Road Trip*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather short one, as we are going to be off and running soon. We need to go to Bear River to pick up Keith's remaining pens and see how sales went at the gallery there. They closed at the end of October, as they do every year and we are meeting with the owner to discuss how things went and make plans for next season. It will be an interesting trip.
> 
> Since we didn't really get the pens into the shops until August, we realize that much of the season was already over. The owner said that he typically doesn't do consignments, and prefers to buy the pieces outright, but since it was well into the season, he would do so to kind of try things out and see. The first month he had sold a couple of the pens he selected. That was good. He also told Keith that over the next two months he had sold some more, although we don't know which ones or how many and will find out today at our meeting.
> 
> The good news is that he was interested in taking more pens for next year, and I expect he will then buy them outright. Since August when we first approached him, Keith's inventory has grown quite a bit. What used to fit into one pen case has now grown into filling three cases. There are several more styles and varieties of materials used, as well as many different types of refills that will be available. Presenting them in an organized way will be a challenge.
> 
> We are probably also going to stop in at the Digby store and see how things are going there. While the owner was very nice, he is difficult to get hold of and his communication skills could use some work. Since August, we haven't heard from him at all, and when Keith has tried to call him, he usually gets the answering machine at the shop. Not a great sign.
> 
> Keith is hoping that his inventory is still there but being somewhat pessimistic, said he wouldn't be surprised if the guy was gone. Myself being the eternal optimist believes that he is just disorganized and as I said has poor communication skills. Hopefully things will be OK.
> 
> I think we would have heard by now if the shop would have closed down or something like that. It had been in business for many years but this owner only acquired it a couple of years ago. With the economy the way it is, I suppose anything is possible and it is a good idea to stop in and see what is what. Yes, we probably should have done this a while ago, but we don't get that way often and we just haven't done so. I hope we have some good news when the day is over.
> 
> We also have the gallery in Yarmouth to consider and need to stop in there and see what is up. We last checked in with them several weeks ago and they hadn't sold any pens yet. They were still optimistic that they would be selling some through the Christmas season though. But they also seemed to have bad communication and Keith found that he needed to call them to see how things were. You would think that it would be the other way around and that he would receive some sort of monthly report or statement.
> 
> When we last visited the Yarmouth gallery, Keith's pens were in a small, glass-topped case shoved in a back room corner. There was no light in the case and even though we went into the place looking for the pens, it took an effort for us to find them. Needless to say we are not very optimistic about sales from that place.
> 
> As for myself, there are people who inquire as to why I don't sell my finished items. I had mentioned before that they are collecting in various boxes and stored in different places. To be honest, I would rather give them away than invest the time to try to sell them. That itself can be a full time job and the return is minimal at best. It can also be very demeaning, as many people want flea-market prices for something that took a long time to make. That doesn't even consider material cost. The frustration and time of setting up in a shop is amazing and enough of a deterrent for me.
> 
> The other alternative is to sell online through either the site or ebay or something like that. But then that involves shipping which I know opens another entire can of worms. The 'snowflake fiasco' of last week was another example of that. I wound up having my friend Leldon cut a snowflake because I had another one ordered and he was sending it from Alabama to North Carolina, which isn't very far and the cost from UPS came to $30! He wound up sending it through the US postal service, but it just went to show how much that can affect the price of things. When shipping from here in Canada, it is even worse, even within Canada itself. Many times it cost more to ship within Canada than from Canada to the USA. I kid you not and am not exaggerating. I don't know why and it is ridiculous, but that is how it is.
> 
> I really don't have any desire to sell my things at all. As it is, I find so little time to draw and cut and make patterns that I feel doing so would be another distraction that would rob me of my time to do so. In the long run, those few dollars I would make wouldn't even begin to make up for the time spent making, preparing and shipping the items. It is not good for my business.
> 
> Over the years I have taken quite a realistic attitude towards this. I am proud of myself for doing so. While I want to 'do it all', I am finally wising up and figuring out that some things are simply a drain on the business and I can't invest the time there. Selling retail is one of them for me.
> 
> Keith and his pens are a different story. While we are partners, his pens are his own business and I am not very much involved in it. I am as supportive as I can be and if he ever needs anything from me I will be there for him, but it is his own venue and I stay out of it. Much like he does with the painting aspect of my own business. It is good that way and works well for both of us. It allows us to be independent of each other and we each have our own division of the main business to call our own. Perhaps that is why things work so well with us.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted on how things go today. As usual, when I start off saying the post will be short it has a way of growing into a full sized entry. You probably all snicker at that. You would think I would know better by now.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who haven't seen his work, here is a picture of one of Keith's beautiful pens. They are available on the site at the Items For Sale page.)


Hi everyone. I posted about our day in the next entry. We both appreciate all the nice thoughts.

 Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Our Day Trip to Bear River*

Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.

The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.

Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:


From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011

We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.

Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.

It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.

Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.

We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:


From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011

Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:


From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011

You can see the amazing difference.

I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:

Bear River

I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.

After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.

So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.

As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.

With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.

I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


now that is good news to you and keith 
with low economy ,few tourist that don´t spend money and mostly off the season 
it can´t be done much better this year 
keep up the spirit the economy is turning … slowly but get in to much higher gear next year
if those D… politics can solve the Greek crise in Europe

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


What a NICE report!

I didn't think the tide would make such a difference! Doesn't seem to make that much of a difference here on our Calif. beaches… I didn't know there was so much of a difference… would be interesting to see low-high tide values worldwide.

Keith should feel Super GOOD about his pen sales… GREAT!

When I think of a pen I would like, I would tend to go with a good old fashioned Fountain pen… The quality should be much better than the old days; should not leak in your shirt pocket, etc. The run of the mill Ball Point doesn't do anything for me… (I wouldn't want to spend a lot of money for a Ball Point pen).

Glad to see that all signals are good… resulting in a better season year after year.

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


Thank you so much, Dennis! We really were happy. Yes, if we can hang on now, it is a good thing.

Thanks to you too, Joe. We appreciate the nice comments very much. And here in Nova Scotia, we have the highest tides in the world. Here is an article on the Bay of Fundy:

Bay of Fundy Tides, the Highest in the World

It is quite amazing when you think about it. I like showing others pictures of the beautiful area in which I live, just as much as I enjoy seeing other places. I am glad you like to see them. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


Thank you for that Link… AWESOME information… never dreamed of such HUGE differences and TYPES!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


Good news and well deserved.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


You are very welcome, Joe. It is quite incredible.

Martyn - I am really happy for him. He works so hard and the best part is that everyone who sees his pens is just in awe of them. The pictures he takes are nice, but they can't show how good they feel in your hand or the extreme beauty and precision. They are nearly flawless (I would say they are flawless, but I am sure Keith would correct me!) Thank you for your kind comments.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


Very imformative post Sheila. When I was a sailor and experienced cruising in the Great Lakes locks, I think the outward current of unregulated flow of Lake water to the Ocean during those days plus the melting of snow in spring that were accurmulated in the nearby Great Lakes lands had also added effect on the tides over there. On reading the link… I was refreshed of the tidebore that I experienced in Rouen, France while I am working on a ship and berthed in port, when suddenly our mooring ropes snapped and we need to run our engines rushly to counter the whirpool like tide bore. Thanks for the information.

For Keith, I noticed how refined and outstanding his pens are. You really deserve these outstanding accomplishments. And of course it is only the beginning and has more events to come.

God bless,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our Day Trip to Bear River*
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect day to take a short day trip. Although it was cool out, the sky was clear and the sun was warm and there were still places that had trees with remnants of autumn leaves remaining. It was probably one of the last remaining times we would get that way this year, as we woke up to a thick layer of frost which reminded us that winter's snow is not far off.
> 
> The gallery shop that Keith had his pens at had closed for the season, its last day being Monday, and the trip was necessary not only to collect the remaining stock of pens, but also to talk with the owner, Rob Buckland-Nicks, and see how well he did.
> 
> Rob has owned and operated the gallery for over thirty years. He is in his own right a wonderful artist and is famous for painting birds on rocks that are native to the area. Here is an example of one of Rob's pieces:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> We met with Rob and were happy to hear that he sold several more of Keith's pens. He thought that this was pretty good since we came to the shop so late in the season. He not only asked Keith to bring more pens next year (especially fountain pens) but he was also interested in Keith bringing some shaving kits that he planned on making and also some bottle stops since the area had several privately owned wineries.
> 
> Rob has been a huge advocate for redeveloping the area and helping it grow and prosper. In the past few years, I have seen a great improvement in the small town of Bear River. While it was once a thriving and picturesque town, it had recently fell on hard times with tourism being at an all time low. Many of the towns' buildings were abandoned and falling apart. I used to go there every week to paint with several of my friends, and it was sad to see the state of it and watch it decline.
> 
> It has been about three years since I visited there regularly however, and I was happy and surprised to see the great amount of progress that had been made in that time. Several of the main buildings were back up and running and now there was not only the main restaurant, but two other cafe's and several arts and craft establishments as well as a book store. It looks much like the little village is on its way back and it was a pleasure to be there once again.
> 
> Rob said that in the past four years, his business has improved each year, despite the poor economy. Some of you may remember that I had spoken of his gallery having some paintings selling for over $4,000. His place is definitely a higher end establishment, and all the items for sale in it are done by local artisans. It felt great to be invited back, and he told Keith that he planned an entire section for his work to be displayed next year. It was all very positive.
> 
> We ate lunch at the main resturant which overlooked the river. The tide was quite low and you could see that most of the main buildings were built on stilts to accommodate the fluctuation of water levels. Here is a picture of where we were:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> Just for comparison, I found a picture of the same place when the tide was high:
> 
> 
> From Bear River Nova Scotia Nov 2, 2011
> 
> You can see the amazing difference.
> 
> I have many other pictures of Bear River if you are interested. I loaded them in a new album on my Picasa page and you can either click on the pictures or titles above or the link here:
> 
> Bear River
> 
> I also have more pictures of Rob and his work in it for you to see. I think you may enjoy it.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to Digby to see how Keith's pens did at Bluefin pottery and gallery. We were also happy to report that not only did Keith sell a couple of pens, but the owner took seven more to have over the holiday season. He loved the fountain pens and took all but one of them that Keith had. Bluefin is open all year, so hopefully there would be some Christmas sales. While the owner said that business was not as good as he wished it could be, he still wanted to try more pens there and had high hopes of them doing well. We were both satisfied with that and realize that even though the holidays are coming up, it is the off season and there is much less traffic through the shop. In Digby, many of the businesses are closed for the season until next April.
> 
> So all in all we thought it was good news. Since it was already August when we approached the shops, we are optimistic that things will go well next year. We have the entire winter to plan and Keith was very encouraged about continuing to make beautiful pens. Every person who sees them comments on the excellent quality and beauty of them. It is amazing to think that he just began turning in May.
> 
> As for me, I still am not rushing to put my things in the shops. I feel that I am stretched pretty far these days and I know that when the time is right, I will begin to consider it. I am very happy for Keith though and I enjoy seeing him get the recognition that he has earned from others who are around artwork all the time. While it is nice to have positive comments from friends and family, it is wonderful to have professionals also commend his work. I am very happy for him.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, I will again say that we are very happy with the way things are going for us. While we aren't looking to buy any sports cars or yachts, we are satisfied that we are on the right path and we are doing something we both love to do. In so many ways, that is far richer than it would appear. And we are happy to continue on.
> 
> I hope you take a side trip to my album so you can see more pictures of beautiful Bear River. When I saw it for the first time, it was one of the things that helped me decide to move here to Canada. Like any place, there are good and bad things about it, but as other things in life, we can choose what part of things to focus on and the way we live our own lives. I choose to focus on its picturesque beauty.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday, and Keith and I both thank you for the kind comments you have made regarding his work.


Thank you so much, Bert. Again, I am very appreciative of your positive comments. I am so amazed at how advanced Keith has become in doing this already. He has studied electronics, and looks at things in a very exacting way. I think this helps the quality of his turning. There are times when he complains about a flaw in one of his pens and refuses to sell it because of the flaw, and I have to to study it to even see it. But that is why he is so good. he wants to move up to doing larger things, and I think that will come in time. Most importantly, he is having fun doing something he really likes to do. I have heard him say that even if none of the pens sold, he would keep them himself and be a 'collector.' I am sure that loving what he does contributes to the excellent quality of his work.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Being Productive and Helping a Friend*

I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.

As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.

Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.

It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.

I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.

So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.

So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.

At least it looks like we are working.

I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.

Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.

On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.

However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.

Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:

Fox Chapel Book Sale

I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.

At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.

We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.

I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.










PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.

I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


----------



## mafe

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


Hope the drawing gets on.
Have a wonderful weekend,
Mads


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


Thank you Mads. I hope your weekend is good too. All my errands are done and I should be here for the duration and get lots accomplished. Have a wonderful day,

Sheila


----------



## mafe

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


;-)


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


Well, I think I was *"productive"*... so far… I ordered a Woodworking Grab Bag… then I found where you could see the various categories of Grab Bags and sample contents… I felt like ordering some MORE… but, I cannot get carried away… LOL

Fox Chapel is a nice book Co., I had already registered from a previous order(s), which made me feel better.

I hope it helps them back living more normal lives…

Sheila, have you ever written any books, with patterns, etc., on Scroll sawing?
(now, I'm going to feel like a real dunce if you say yes… LOL ... but, I think I can ask… LOL)
You could take a lot of your work & just rearrange it into Book form… without too much trouble…(easy to say, right?)

Have a good one!

We're having a little lite rain… looks like it has possibly blown over… headed East… LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


it seems you always is needed to be able to turning yourself around to be an octopussy 
with four brains and ten eye´s … the last two so you can read L J around the clock …. 

have great weekend over there 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


That is so cool, Joe! i am sure it is appreciated. Fox has some great books and i am sure that it is appreciated. As far as me writing a book, I was thinking about it last fall and still hope to do it some day in the not so distant future. I just have to get a handle on everything that is going on and find the time to do it properly. Life is so full these days. I would like to do it in the future.

And Dennis, you are right! I with I had more time to scout around and visit on the site. I just can't all the time. I always try to check out when my buddies post new things though and see what they are up to. I don't have much extra time to visit on the site I am afraid. But I try to do what I can.

Have a great weekend yourself. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Productive and Helping a Friend*
> 
> I finally got around to doing some drawing yesterday. It seems like it has been a long time since I have done that. Much too long as far as I am concerned. But things just need to be done and get in the way and I find that the time to draw and create seems to be something that doesn't always come easy.
> 
> As I look around this morning, there is a bit more clutter than I prefer to have around. To be honest, it is quite messy here and I need to take an hour and turn up the stereo and do some power cleaning. My little tree still has Halloween ornaments on it and even though I took off the spider's web that I had draped over it, I need to finish putting the Halloween things away and moving on to the next holiday.
> 
> Ideally I wanted to move into a fall theme, leaving the orange lights and leaves and making some autumn ornaments, but for this year I think the leaves and lights will have to do, as I haven't had any time to make any ornaments at all. I have many (many!) books of outstanding projects that were designed by others, but I know I need to reach within myself and do my own thing. As much as I like doing projects by others, I need to spend the time developing my own things.
> 
> It is funny, but sometimes I am afraid to start. I still have that insecurity about my own projects and wonder if they will be worth my time. I find that some days it is very easy to over-think things and talk myself out of doing a project or tying something new. You would think that I would be over that by now and realistically I have little to lose and much to gain by trying, but sometimes I tend to think myself in circles around something until I wind up talking myself out of it altogether.
> 
> I find the 'just do it' attitude of diving into a project seems to be the best way to go. If I have the awareness to apply that when I am in this state of mind, it usually turns out to be quite beneficial and even if I wind up not being totally happy with the outcome, it at least puts me on track and I can tweak what I am working on and make something acceptable out of it. It is rarely a total waste of time.
> 
> So yesterday I did just that. I have so many different ornament ideas going around in my head that I had to stop over thinking and just pick ONE and get going on it. The first half hour or so was rough, but once I started drawing the fog lifted and my vision cleared and I am well on my way to making a nice set of ornaments. The train is finally rolling.
> 
> So the house is untidy a bit and I left it. Good for me. I am surprised that we didn't have visitors, because we all know that no one comes when things are in order and it seems that the only time that people surprise us is when things are in chaos. It just happens that way.
> 
> At least it looks like we are working.
> 
> I am guardedly optimistic that I can finish drawing the set of twelve ornaments today. That would be an outstanding feat. I sent Leldon a sneak preview of a couple of them yesterday and he liked them, which fueled me to forge ahead. Leldon would tell me if they were 'meh' or not and he seems to have a good eye on what will be popular. In any case they seem like they will be really fun to cut and I think they will look cool too when they are done. I suppose only time will tell. I am already looking forward to finishing up today so I can cut them out on Saturday. I miss my saw.
> 
> Keith is working on a new project too and it is in my opinion a winner. I think he will be cutting his out today, which will work out well with my own schedule. It is good to feel so productive.
> 
> On another subject, I received an email from Fox Chapel yesterday regarding a sale they were having on their books. Normally I don't get many books mail order, as I have quite a collection already and most of them are in storage. Besides, the shipping is quite expensive to get them here to Canada and I can usually talk myself out of buying any more.
> 
> However, this email was special because it brought to my attention that they are having a great sale for a good cause. They are selling themed grab bag packs which include $40 of books for only $10. That in itself was a great deal. I read the email further and learned that the reason they were doing this was to help out their colleague and the editor of Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (I fondly call it 'the other scroll saw magazine') Shannon Flowers, as well as the local fire department. Back in September, Shannon's house was nearly destroyed by damage from the remnants of tropical storm Lee and her house was flooded. The basement was flooded completely and the water rose to three feet on the entire first floor of her home. Fox Chapel is helping by giving ALL of the proceeds from these sales as donations. I think that is quite incredible.
> 
> Although I have only met Shannon a couple of times a long time ago, I am familiar with her from Facebook and through my other woodworking friends and I have recently talked with her regarding some things. She is a warm and friendly person and I was very saddened to hear of the hardships that she has encountered. I wanted to pass the word around about this sale because it may be a nice chance for you to pick up on some quality books for your library and help out a really nice person too. The link to the email is here:
> 
> Fox Chapel Book Sale
> 
> I hope you take a look and see if there is anything you may be interested. I wish Shannon all the best in recovering her home.
> 
> At times like these, it is good to see people come together to help one another. There are so many people around us struggling - either financially or with health issues and I think that giving each other a hand helps heal all of us and gets us through these difficult times together. It feels good to do something for another in need. Even the smallest gesture is appreciated. And it restores that sense of community and brotherhood. I saw it here on Lumberjocks, when Patron made his trip and helped Arlin and Rivergirl and Mary Anne. Then when he was in need, so many people in turn helped him out. It restores ones' faith in humanity.
> 
> We witness all kinds of wonderful selfless gestures on this site nearly every day. It never ceases to amaze me how supportive and giving people here are. We hear all the time of random acts of kindness from one of us to another, mostly unexpected and unsolicited yet meaningful and true. I am very proud to be part of this group. It shows me how good people can be to each other.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Be productive, creative and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just wanted you to know that I heard from Erwin (Bearpie) that he is out of knee surgery and is recovering. It is a painful recovery, but he says he is doing well, walking more each day and getting better. He is being sent to 'therapy camp' for a week which is in the hospital but on another floor. He doesn't have a laptop there, but can read posts on his phone so if any of you want to message him or say 'hi' he would love to hear from you.
> 
> I wish your the best, Erwin! I hope you are able to go home soon! (((HUGS))))


Maybe an *E-BOOK!*

... just what you're doing… and keep adding to it…

... something to think about…


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Really Getting Excited About This Next Project!*

Although I made great strides yesterday, I am still not quite at the finish line. Sometimes things are just like that.

While I anticipated that I would be done with drawing this new set of ornaments yesterday, I just finished up the sixth piece last night and I was tired and had to quit for the evening. It was about 9:30 and I had worked on them most of the afternoon and my eyes just couldn't take any more.

I started my day early yesterday (the usual 5am) and I did accomplish quite a bit. By noon I had all the outdoor errands finished and I was ready to settle in for the weekend. I then had to do some things around the house here like laundry and such and tidy things up a bit. I don't like working with a mess around me.

I have dreams of someday training the cats to do the housework for me, but that takes time too. Wouldn't it be nice if that were possible? I can picture it . . .










But realistically, they would probably start some kind of cat's union or something like that and before long I would have to be bringing them fresh haddock every hour on the hour and the whole point of them doing the work for me would be lost, as it would take more time to get the fish than do the chores myself in the first place. Perhaps things are better left as they are.

I finally got back to drawing about mid-afternoon which in itself was somewhat disconcerting. But I took it in stride and while there are still some things that need attention with the house today, for the most part I was able to settle into a semi-clean environment and get some 'other work' done.

The good part is that the ornaments that I am doing are quite cool. I am very pleased with how they are looking on paper and since I am usually surprised at how much better most things look when they are actually cut, I can't wait to get to the saw and cut them. I took a snapshot of one of the drawings to tease you with here:










These ornaments are going to be self-framing, meaning that they will be bevel cut on the saw and the center will drop back slightly. They will all have the same ribbon frame, which is going to be really fun to cut and then each one will have a negative image scrolled into them, like the tree.

As of now, I have six of them done and I want to do at least a dozen. Initially, I was going to put them all in one set, but they turned out to be quite involved and I think I need to divide them into two. I don't want to cut them however until I have all twelve drawn.

I finished drawing the sixth ornament around 8:30 last night and I thought I was finished with them, but after I printed them out, I realized that some of the designs needed refinement and I had to pick around with them for another hour or so. That is one thing about drawing on a screen that is magnified to 800% or more. Everything looks bigger. Then when I print it out, I see what can actually be accomplished and what needs refining.

These ornaments aren't going to be the easiest ones that I have ever made, although they aren't going to be the most difficult either. The frames, although a little complex, will take a little time to do but they will look really stunning when they are finished I think. Since they are self-framing and the oval center is cut on a bevel, they are not going to be able to be stack cut. (Although you could easily cut the frames in two layers and then separate them to cut the center pieces. I think that would work fine and I think I will include that in the instructions as an option.) They aren't a set that can be cranked out in an evening, but I think they will be well worth the effort.

I am fighting with myself as to whether I will make a couple of sets or not. What I want to do is leave one natural and perhaps stain the frame of the other set with a deep, jewel-toned color. I have some gold leafing that I have been dying to use on a project and I think that perhaps using a lighter color of wood such as maple and staining the frame dark and adding the leafing will look beautiful and rich. The more I think about it, the more I want to do that. I think it will be a unique and fun option for those who are adventurous and want to do a little more than just cut them out.

So hopefully today I will be able to button up the drawing on the remaining six. Since the frames took a great deal of time to get just right, the insides of the ornaments should go relatively quickly. This project is quickly turning into one of those that I can't wait to get back at and finish. I am thoroughly excited about it and can't wait to see how they come out in the end.

I am happy that I have done all my outside stuff for the weekend and can stay here and concentrate on this project for the next two days. I really do love my job and I look forward to the next couple of days.

I hope you all have great weekends planned, whether it is going to be spent in the shop or working on holiday gifts or even just watching a game on Sunday. Taking some time to do what you like best is a great reward for working hard the rest of the week. I am fortunate that my favorite thing to do is also my 'job.' I try to never forget that.

Have a great day today!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Really Getting Excited About This Next Project!*
> 
> Although I made great strides yesterday, I am still not quite at the finish line. Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> While I anticipated that I would be done with drawing this new set of ornaments yesterday, I just finished up the sixth piece last night and I was tired and had to quit for the evening. It was about 9:30 and I had worked on them most of the afternoon and my eyes just couldn't take any more.
> 
> I started my day early yesterday (the usual 5am) and I did accomplish quite a bit. By noon I had all the outdoor errands finished and I was ready to settle in for the weekend. I then had to do some things around the house here like laundry and such and tidy things up a bit. I don't like working with a mess around me.
> 
> I have dreams of someday training the cats to do the housework for me, but that takes time too. Wouldn't it be nice if that were possible? I can picture it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But realistically, they would probably start some kind of cat's union or something like that and before long I would have to be bringing them fresh haddock every hour on the hour and the whole point of them doing the work for me would be lost, as it would take more time to get the fish than do the chores myself in the first place. Perhaps things are better left as they are.
> 
> I finally got back to drawing about mid-afternoon which in itself was somewhat disconcerting. But I took it in stride and while there are still some things that need attention with the house today, for the most part I was able to settle into a semi-clean environment and get some 'other work' done.
> 
> The good part is that the ornaments that I am doing are quite cool. I am very pleased with how they are looking on paper and since I am usually surprised at how much better most things look when they are actually cut, I can't wait to get to the saw and cut them. I took a snapshot of one of the drawings to tease you with here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ornaments are going to be self-framing, meaning that they will be bevel cut on the saw and the center will drop back slightly. They will all have the same ribbon frame, which is going to be really fun to cut and then each one will have a negative image scrolled into them, like the tree.
> 
> As of now, I have six of them done and I want to do at least a dozen. Initially, I was going to put them all in one set, but they turned out to be quite involved and I think I need to divide them into two. I don't want to cut them however until I have all twelve drawn.
> 
> I finished drawing the sixth ornament around 8:30 last night and I thought I was finished with them, but after I printed them out, I realized that some of the designs needed refinement and I had to pick around with them for another hour or so. That is one thing about drawing on a screen that is magnified to 800% or more. Everything looks bigger. Then when I print it out, I see what can actually be accomplished and what needs refining.
> 
> These ornaments aren't going to be the easiest ones that I have ever made, although they aren't going to be the most difficult either. The frames, although a little complex, will take a little time to do but they will look really stunning when they are finished I think. Since they are self-framing and the oval center is cut on a bevel, they are not going to be able to be stack cut. (Although you could easily cut the frames in two layers and then separate them to cut the center pieces. I think that would work fine and I think I will include that in the instructions as an option.) They aren't a set that can be cranked out in an evening, but I think they will be well worth the effort.
> 
> I am fighting with myself as to whether I will make a couple of sets or not. What I want to do is leave one natural and perhaps stain the frame of the other set with a deep, jewel-toned color. I have some gold leafing that I have been dying to use on a project and I think that perhaps using a lighter color of wood such as maple and staining the frame dark and adding the leafing will look beautiful and rich. The more I think about it, the more I want to do that. I think it will be a unique and fun option for those who are adventurous and want to do a little more than just cut them out.
> 
> So hopefully today I will be able to button up the drawing on the remaining six. Since the frames took a great deal of time to get just right, the insides of the ornaments should go relatively quickly. This project is quickly turning into one of those that I can't wait to get back at and finish. I am thoroughly excited about it and can't wait to see how they come out in the end.
> 
> I am happy that I have done all my outside stuff for the weekend and can stay here and concentrate on this project for the next two days. I really do love my job and I look forward to the next couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all have great weekends planned, whether it is going to be spent in the shop or working on holiday gifts or even just watching a game on Sunday. Taking some time to do what you like best is a great reward for working hard the rest of the week. I am fortunate that my favorite thing to do is also my 'job.' I try to never forget that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


that picture looks a bit like our house. we just took in a "new" cat. that makes 3 now.. Rockie, Bullwinkle, and now Boris holy moly. it's takin a bit for the 3 of em to get aquainted. yee-haa


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Really Getting Excited About This Next Project!*
> 
> Although I made great strides yesterday, I am still not quite at the finish line. Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> While I anticipated that I would be done with drawing this new set of ornaments yesterday, I just finished up the sixth piece last night and I was tired and had to quit for the evening. It was about 9:30 and I had worked on them most of the afternoon and my eyes just couldn't take any more.
> 
> I started my day early yesterday (the usual 5am) and I did accomplish quite a bit. By noon I had all the outdoor errands finished and I was ready to settle in for the weekend. I then had to do some things around the house here like laundry and such and tidy things up a bit. I don't like working with a mess around me.
> 
> I have dreams of someday training the cats to do the housework for me, but that takes time too. Wouldn't it be nice if that were possible? I can picture it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But realistically, they would probably start some kind of cat's union or something like that and before long I would have to be bringing them fresh haddock every hour on the hour and the whole point of them doing the work for me would be lost, as it would take more time to get the fish than do the chores myself in the first place. Perhaps things are better left as they are.
> 
> I finally got back to drawing about mid-afternoon which in itself was somewhat disconcerting. But I took it in stride and while there are still some things that need attention with the house today, for the most part I was able to settle into a semi-clean environment and get some 'other work' done.
> 
> The good part is that the ornaments that I am doing are quite cool. I am very pleased with how they are looking on paper and since I am usually surprised at how much better most things look when they are actually cut, I can't wait to get to the saw and cut them. I took a snapshot of one of the drawings to tease you with here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ornaments are going to be self-framing, meaning that they will be bevel cut on the saw and the center will drop back slightly. They will all have the same ribbon frame, which is going to be really fun to cut and then each one will have a negative image scrolled into them, like the tree.
> 
> As of now, I have six of them done and I want to do at least a dozen. Initially, I was going to put them all in one set, but they turned out to be quite involved and I think I need to divide them into two. I don't want to cut them however until I have all twelve drawn.
> 
> I finished drawing the sixth ornament around 8:30 last night and I thought I was finished with them, but after I printed them out, I realized that some of the designs needed refinement and I had to pick around with them for another hour or so. That is one thing about drawing on a screen that is magnified to 800% or more. Everything looks bigger. Then when I print it out, I see what can actually be accomplished and what needs refining.
> 
> These ornaments aren't going to be the easiest ones that I have ever made, although they aren't going to be the most difficult either. The frames, although a little complex, will take a little time to do but they will look really stunning when they are finished I think. Since they are self-framing and the oval center is cut on a bevel, they are not going to be able to be stack cut. (Although you could easily cut the frames in two layers and then separate them to cut the center pieces. I think that would work fine and I think I will include that in the instructions as an option.) They aren't a set that can be cranked out in an evening, but I think they will be well worth the effort.
> 
> I am fighting with myself as to whether I will make a couple of sets or not. What I want to do is leave one natural and perhaps stain the frame of the other set with a deep, jewel-toned color. I have some gold leafing that I have been dying to use on a project and I think that perhaps using a lighter color of wood such as maple and staining the frame dark and adding the leafing will look beautiful and rich. The more I think about it, the more I want to do that. I think it will be a unique and fun option for those who are adventurous and want to do a little more than just cut them out.
> 
> So hopefully today I will be able to button up the drawing on the remaining six. Since the frames took a great deal of time to get just right, the insides of the ornaments should go relatively quickly. This project is quickly turning into one of those that I can't wait to get back at and finish. I am thoroughly excited about it and can't wait to see how they come out in the end.
> 
> I am happy that I have done all my outside stuff for the weekend and can stay here and concentrate on this project for the next two days. I really do love my job and I look forward to the next couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all have great weekends planned, whether it is going to be spent in the shop or working on holiday gifts or even just watching a game on Sunday. Taking some time to do what you like best is a great reward for working hard the rest of the week. I am fortunate that my favorite thing to do is also my 'job.' I try to never forget that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hi, Roger:
You need to get a "Natasha" to keep Boris company. That will balance it all out for you! LOL Our third (Pancakes) was brought in my my daughter a couple of years ago. It will like increasing the number exponentially. Three seemed like so much more than two. My daughter started calling me the "cat lady of Digby". But he is settled in and my daughter is back living in the States now and Pancake loves his "Grammy" to pieces. He is constantly by my side. Time takes care of all things, it seems. I couldn't imagine my life without him. I hope they adjust soon. I know those first few weeks can be chaotic.

Have a nice Saturday! Sheila


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Really Getting Excited About This Next Project!*
> 
> Although I made great strides yesterday, I am still not quite at the finish line. Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> While I anticipated that I would be done with drawing this new set of ornaments yesterday, I just finished up the sixth piece last night and I was tired and had to quit for the evening. It was about 9:30 and I had worked on them most of the afternoon and my eyes just couldn't take any more.
> 
> I started my day early yesterday (the usual 5am) and I did accomplish quite a bit. By noon I had all the outdoor errands finished and I was ready to settle in for the weekend. I then had to do some things around the house here like laundry and such and tidy things up a bit. I don't like working with a mess around me.
> 
> I have dreams of someday training the cats to do the housework for me, but that takes time too. Wouldn't it be nice if that were possible? I can picture it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But realistically, they would probably start some kind of cat's union or something like that and before long I would have to be bringing them fresh haddock every hour on the hour and the whole point of them doing the work for me would be lost, as it would take more time to get the fish than do the chores myself in the first place. Perhaps things are better left as they are.
> 
> I finally got back to drawing about mid-afternoon which in itself was somewhat disconcerting. But I took it in stride and while there are still some things that need attention with the house today, for the most part I was able to settle into a semi-clean environment and get some 'other work' done.
> 
> The good part is that the ornaments that I am doing are quite cool. I am very pleased with how they are looking on paper and since I am usually surprised at how much better most things look when they are actually cut, I can't wait to get to the saw and cut them. I took a snapshot of one of the drawings to tease you with here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ornaments are going to be self-framing, meaning that they will be bevel cut on the saw and the center will drop back slightly. They will all have the same ribbon frame, which is going to be really fun to cut and then each one will have a negative image scrolled into them, like the tree.
> 
> As of now, I have six of them done and I want to do at least a dozen. Initially, I was going to put them all in one set, but they turned out to be quite involved and I think I need to divide them into two. I don't want to cut them however until I have all twelve drawn.
> 
> I finished drawing the sixth ornament around 8:30 last night and I thought I was finished with them, but after I printed them out, I realized that some of the designs needed refinement and I had to pick around with them for another hour or so. That is one thing about drawing on a screen that is magnified to 800% or more. Everything looks bigger. Then when I print it out, I see what can actually be accomplished and what needs refining.
> 
> These ornaments aren't going to be the easiest ones that I have ever made, although they aren't going to be the most difficult either. The frames, although a little complex, will take a little time to do but they will look really stunning when they are finished I think. Since they are self-framing and the oval center is cut on a bevel, they are not going to be able to be stack cut. (Although you could easily cut the frames in two layers and then separate them to cut the center pieces. I think that would work fine and I think I will include that in the instructions as an option.) They aren't a set that can be cranked out in an evening, but I think they will be well worth the effort.
> 
> I am fighting with myself as to whether I will make a couple of sets or not. What I want to do is leave one natural and perhaps stain the frame of the other set with a deep, jewel-toned color. I have some gold leafing that I have been dying to use on a project and I think that perhaps using a lighter color of wood such as maple and staining the frame dark and adding the leafing will look beautiful and rich. The more I think about it, the more I want to do that. I think it will be a unique and fun option for those who are adventurous and want to do a little more than just cut them out.
> 
> So hopefully today I will be able to button up the drawing on the remaining six. Since the frames took a great deal of time to get just right, the insides of the ornaments should go relatively quickly. This project is quickly turning into one of those that I can't wait to get back at and finish. I am thoroughly excited about it and can't wait to see how they come out in the end.
> 
> I am happy that I have done all my outside stuff for the weekend and can stay here and concentrate on this project for the next two days. I really do love my job and I look forward to the next couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all have great weekends planned, whether it is going to be spent in the shop or working on holiday gifts or even just watching a game on Sunday. Taking some time to do what you like best is a great reward for working hard the rest of the week. I am fortunate that my favorite thing to do is also my 'job.' I try to never forget that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hello Sheila! I also need to help me Cat I clean their own hair! Lol … I love your lessons scroll saw … Congratulations and Thank you for sharing this magnificent forum!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Really Getting Excited About This Next Project!*
> 
> Although I made great strides yesterday, I am still not quite at the finish line. Sometimes things are just like that.
> 
> While I anticipated that I would be done with drawing this new set of ornaments yesterday, I just finished up the sixth piece last night and I was tired and had to quit for the evening. It was about 9:30 and I had worked on them most of the afternoon and my eyes just couldn't take any more.
> 
> I started my day early yesterday (the usual 5am) and I did accomplish quite a bit. By noon I had all the outdoor errands finished and I was ready to settle in for the weekend. I then had to do some things around the house here like laundry and such and tidy things up a bit. I don't like working with a mess around me.
> 
> I have dreams of someday training the cats to do the housework for me, but that takes time too. Wouldn't it be nice if that were possible? I can picture it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But realistically, they would probably start some kind of cat's union or something like that and before long I would have to be bringing them fresh haddock every hour on the hour and the whole point of them doing the work for me would be lost, as it would take more time to get the fish than do the chores myself in the first place. Perhaps things are better left as they are.
> 
> I finally got back to drawing about mid-afternoon which in itself was somewhat disconcerting. But I took it in stride and while there are still some things that need attention with the house today, for the most part I was able to settle into a semi-clean environment and get some 'other work' done.
> 
> The good part is that the ornaments that I am doing are quite cool. I am very pleased with how they are looking on paper and since I am usually surprised at how much better most things look when they are actually cut, I can't wait to get to the saw and cut them. I took a snapshot of one of the drawings to tease you with here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ornaments are going to be self-framing, meaning that they will be bevel cut on the saw and the center will drop back slightly. They will all have the same ribbon frame, which is going to be really fun to cut and then each one will have a negative image scrolled into them, like the tree.
> 
> As of now, I have six of them done and I want to do at least a dozen. Initially, I was going to put them all in one set, but they turned out to be quite involved and I think I need to divide them into two. I don't want to cut them however until I have all twelve drawn.
> 
> I finished drawing the sixth ornament around 8:30 last night and I thought I was finished with them, but after I printed them out, I realized that some of the designs needed refinement and I had to pick around with them for another hour or so. That is one thing about drawing on a screen that is magnified to 800% or more. Everything looks bigger. Then when I print it out, I see what can actually be accomplished and what needs refining.
> 
> These ornaments aren't going to be the easiest ones that I have ever made, although they aren't going to be the most difficult either. The frames, although a little complex, will take a little time to do but they will look really stunning when they are finished I think. Since they are self-framing and the oval center is cut on a bevel, they are not going to be able to be stack cut. (Although you could easily cut the frames in two layers and then separate them to cut the center pieces. I think that would work fine and I think I will include that in the instructions as an option.) They aren't a set that can be cranked out in an evening, but I think they will be well worth the effort.
> 
> I am fighting with myself as to whether I will make a couple of sets or not. What I want to do is leave one natural and perhaps stain the frame of the other set with a deep, jewel-toned color. I have some gold leafing that I have been dying to use on a project and I think that perhaps using a lighter color of wood such as maple and staining the frame dark and adding the leafing will look beautiful and rich. The more I think about it, the more I want to do that. I think it will be a unique and fun option for those who are adventurous and want to do a little more than just cut them out.
> 
> So hopefully today I will be able to button up the drawing on the remaining six. Since the frames took a great deal of time to get just right, the insides of the ornaments should go relatively quickly. This project is quickly turning into one of those that I can't wait to get back at and finish. I am thoroughly excited about it and can't wait to see how they come out in the end.
> 
> I am happy that I have done all my outside stuff for the weekend and can stay here and concentrate on this project for the next two days. I really do love my job and I look forward to the next couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all have great weekends planned, whether it is going to be spent in the shop or working on holiday gifts or even just watching a game on Sunday. Taking some time to do what you like best is a great reward for working hard the rest of the week. I am fortunate that my favorite thing to do is also my 'job.' I try to never forget that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Beautiful work.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Bring on the Scroll Saw!*

I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.

As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.

I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.

I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.

It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.

I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.

I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.

I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.

Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.

Details are important.

For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.

So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.

Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:










I hope you like it.

Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


Mother nature is so awesome in what it shows and shares with us .Shelia I believe you proably did see a rat a Muskrat










You have a wonderful day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


Yep! That is exactly what we saw. Black rat tail and all!  I had a couple of pm's that said the same and when I saw it on Google I know that was it. I hear some people eat them. I think this one is safe, though. 

Have a good day, Dave, and thanks!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


Yeah!! I like it!! ;-))


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


Sheila,

That's a COOL pattern you came up with…

Have you done anything with *Unicorns*? My wife loves *Unicorns*.

Yes, a Muscrat was my first thought too… then, I thought it possibly could be one of these… but, I don;t think they would like the cold weather…

I trapped this guy / gal in our garage a couple of years ago… must have gotten in when we had the door open to get more ventilation…










That is an *Opossum!* I think we have some in the back yard… they eat snails & other stuff (even some of our avocados, when we have them… their payment for getting the snails).

They probably don't even live up where you are…

Have a good one!


----------



## woodtickgreg

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


I really like your new ornament design ! can't wait to see the rest of them. I was sitting at my scroll saw today and a thought came to mind, even though my skills on the saw are good and I do difficult projects but the real artist is the one that draws the patterns for people like me that can't draw ! and then I thought of you and wanted to say thank you ! and then I read this blog and it just reaffirmed my original thought. you need to know that us non drawing wood workers appreciate what you do and I hope that you feel good about that.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


OOH No Sheila ….it will take a few years before >I´m ready to break out the fretsaw
and try one of your designs…. LOL
you wiil understand when I had to focuse about 20 hours this week on one plane iron to lappe the back,
sharpen and honning … becourse the swedish steal is so hard and the factory made such a lauzy job
on it …......nothing at all that looked like a try on lapping from them and the back was horrible hollow :-(
the chipbreaker and levercap likewise …. it was a short wooden jack plane … (I think the type
is called a german plane over there ) I bought 8-10 years ago before I knew anything about planes realy
except what I cuold remember from the schooldays ….. now it behave like a dream 
I just need to hone the bottom of the plane and grease it can take shavings nearly as fine as a smoother
and nearly as thick as a scrubplane … yyyubiii 
now I just have to take a half glass of painkillers for the back ….. LOL

have a great evening (midtnight here )
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


You guys are really great! I worked on cutting pretty much of the day and I am so tired tonight. Then I came back here and saw all the nice comments. You sure know how to make a girl feel good. 

Woodtick - it was very nice of you to say that. I am fortunate that you guys like my designs and let me do what I love to do. Without you, I wouldn't be able to. I appreciate that very much.

I promise I will answer more tomorrow, but I really need to go to bed soon. I just wanted to say 'thanks!'

Sheila


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


Very nice Sheila and i second woodtick's comment.

Andrew


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bring on the Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was kind of proud of myself yesterday. I stayed focused. I was disciplined. I pretty much did nothing but draw all day. I did take an hour out to go for a hike in a new place in the woods near the house and that was nice and refreshing. The air was quite brisk and for the first time this year I had to put on layers of clothing to keep warm. But I was warm enough and the walk was just what I needed for a break from the computer. It reminded me how pretty things are around me.
> 
> As we walked by the river we saw this animal on the other side. It looked like a giant rat, but fatter. It was the size of a large cat and could have been a beaver but its tail was long and thin like that of a rat. It was scurrying along the bank and plunged into the cold water, swam up the river a few feet and got out again and went under some leaves.
> 
> I thought I was quite well-versed in critters from these parts, but I have never seen the likes of it. It was one of those generic rodent type animals that surely are abundant here in the woods. Kind of creepy but kind of cute too. Nonetheless interesting.
> 
> I like going for walks in different places around where I live. There is such a mixture of woods and homes that there seems to be endless choices with each one being more picturesque than the next. We walked from a main road along the river through a logging path into the woods. The path came out a couple of miles away at another main road which we frequently travel, and we looped back to where we parked the car, walking along the river again.
> 
> It is amazing to me how different things look when walking compared to driving by. Things look far more vast and you tend to notice so many details that you hadn't seen before. We walked past an old deserted apple orchard on the way back to the main road. Many of the trees still had apples on them. I find it odd how even an orchard can look unkempt and neglected, but many of the trees were leaning and broken and even though some still had fruit on them, they appeared to be dead. I can't help but try to picture how the place was in its prime with the house well-kept and the trees and orchard thriving. I wondered how long ago it was abandoned.
> 
> I am not sure why old places such as this are so interesting to me. When I see things of this nature, I seem to get lost in thought as to what brought them to their current state. I would love to know the history and stories behind these properties. It really gets me thinking.
> 
> I worked on the ornaments until 10pm last night. I wouldn't have thought it would have taken me so long to finish them up. The frames for all 12 are identical, and I only needed to draw the inside designs. They are the negative type of design with wispy little lines creating the images. They are not for the novice cutter, but they shouldn't be too difficult to accomplish. I am excited about working on them today and I am wondering if I will be able to get them all finished before the day is done. I am not sure, seeing as how long it took to draw them. They may take much longer than expected.
> 
> I plan to cut them out of maple or birch. I think that the light colored wood would look best on them and they will show up better on the tree. They are going to be cut in a self-framing style, where the center oval is bevel cut so it will be recessed back a bit from the frame. I plan on staining the frames in dark jewel tones of deep blue, burgundy, purple and green, giving them a somewhat Victorian essence. I then want to apply some gold leafing to the frames, which will give them a slight glimmer. I have both the brush-on leafing and the leafing sheets, and I want to experiment to see which one will give the best look. I want the effect to be subtle, and allow the deep color of the frame to show through. Since I think the sheets will cover more, I am leaning toward the brush-on. I think I will have more control that way.
> 
> Finally, I may hang a small bell from the bottom of each ornament. I am not sure on this part yet though. I would think that I would need to find bells that aren't quite as brightly finished as what I see as new. I picture the leafing to be a bit duller and don't want the bells to overpower it, but to accent it. I think a trip to the store to see what is available is in order. I want to get just the right ribbon too, for hanging them. I have a picture in my head and want it to be just right.
> 
> Details are important.
> 
> For some reason, I am really proud of these. They look so good on paper and usually the paper doesn't do justice to the finished projects, so I am excited. Perhaps it was time that I was really excited about a project. It seems so long since I have done drawing like this and it feels good. It is one of those projects that it doesn't really matter who likes them, because I do. Sometimes those are the best.
> 
> So I have an extra hour this morning and I plan on using it well. I have some writing that I need to do and I will do that until the hour is decent enough for me to get at the saw. The rest of the day I will be happy doing what I love to do - cutting. I am already considering what music I will choose to accompany me in this task. I haven't quite decided on that yet.
> 
> Below is a peek at one of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Use that extra hour doing something you love to do!


Thank you too, Andrew. It does mean a lot to me. 

Joe - we would have the occasional possum when I lived in the suburbs of Chicago. They used to love to tear apart the garbage (along with the raccoons) Yes - the looked like giant rats with their dark, beady eyes and pink, rope like tails. Creepy! I don't know if they are this far up north. I am happy to say that I haven't come across any yet.

Dennis - I would love to see you try the scroll saw one day. I bet Silke would like it too. It really is a lot like using a sewing machine and quite safe. You don't have to start with intricate designs. Like anything else, one step at a time is the way to do it. Hopefully one day you will have time to experiment on it. In the mean time, I also enjoy seeing you restore your tools and planes. I know it is a painstaking process, but in the end, it must be very satisfying to see the good results. Keep up the good work and thanks. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*

It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.

I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.

I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.

How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.

Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.

When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.

One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.

I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.

Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.

It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.

Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.

When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.

That's the kind of designs I like to do.

I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.

I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.

So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?

Here is a picture for you today:










It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.

I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*
> 
> It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.
> 
> I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.
> 
> How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.
> 
> When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.
> 
> One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.
> 
> I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.
> 
> Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.
> 
> It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.
> 
> Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.
> 
> When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.
> 
> That's the kind of designs I like to do.
> 
> I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.
> 
> I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.
> 
> So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Here is a picture for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


Hi Sheila;

I guess I'm like your cat. My clock is off too. I was wondering why I'm sitting at my computer at 5:00 in the morning.

Estimating the time involved in something is always tough. That's part of the cause of a "bad reputation" for so many contractors. Thirty years ago I would have gladly told someone how long a job will take. Now I know, I don't REALLY know! Too many variables that are out of my control.

Have fun finishing your cutting.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*
> 
> It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.
> 
> I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.
> 
> How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.
> 
> When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.
> 
> One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.
> 
> I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.
> 
> Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.
> 
> It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.
> 
> Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.
> 
> When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.
> 
> That's the kind of designs I like to do.
> 
> I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.
> 
> I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.
> 
> So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Here is a picture for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


Yes, Lee - it is a good thing I don't have to bid on jobs according to time. Keith always teases me about how I underestimate things and most of the time he is right. I can easily see why it can get out of hand with many construction projects, which are multi-dimensional. I suppose that the only one I need to answer to is myself on these, and I tend to be a bit forgiving with myself on messing up time frames. Unless it is a catalog or the magazine that needs things by a certain date, I am usually OK. I try to stay a project or so ahead of the magazine so I don't put myself in that do or die position.

Have a good day, too. Enjoy your early start! 

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*
> 
> It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.
> 
> I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.
> 
> How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.
> 
> When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.
> 
> One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.
> 
> I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.
> 
> Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.
> 
> It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.
> 
> Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.
> 
> When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.
> 
> That's the kind of designs I like to do.
> 
> I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.
> 
> I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.
> 
> So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Here is a picture for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


The other day my son told me he's learned to take my time estimate, for a first time project, and multiply it by 4 and it's pretty close. He's a clever guy.

Fortunately I very good at estimating at work.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*
> 
> It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.
> 
> I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.
> 
> How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.
> 
> When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.
> 
> One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.
> 
> I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.
> 
> Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.
> 
> It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.
> 
> Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.
> 
> When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.
> 
> That's the kind of designs I like to do.
> 
> I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.
> 
> I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.
> 
> So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Here is a picture for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


Personally i like the challenging designs, there are plenty of simple ones. I am somewhat disappointed with the Christmas Editions for that reason.

I usually cut my ornaments in the 4"-6" range and stack cut 4 or 5 high at 1/8". I find people like the larger version.They retail for $12-$15.

As you said you can stack cut the interior leaving only the bevel cuts.

I also love watching the design come to life as i cut. It reminds me of the reason i first got into photography many years ago, watching that image appear in the tray was amazing.

Keep up the good work.

Andrew in Ontario


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*
> 
> It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.
> 
> I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.
> 
> How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.
> 
> When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.
> 
> One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.
> 
> I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.
> 
> Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.
> 
> It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.
> 
> Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.
> 
> When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.
> 
> That's the kind of designs I like to do.
> 
> I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.
> 
> I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.
> 
> So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Here is a picture for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


hi sheila, do you not have any red squirrels over there..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps Can Take Longer, But the Results Are Often Worth It*
> 
> It seems that I am out of the gate quite early this morning. I wouldn't think I would have been because I was simply exhausted last night and could barely keep my eyes open. But I awoke today well before 5 am and it was one of those times when there was no point in staying in bed anymore and I figure I may as well get something done and take advantage of the extra time. So here I am.
> 
> I don't remember having much difficulty adjusting to time changes before. Perhaps I am getting old and set in my ways. The cats are in the same boat as I am. Someone forgot to tell Coco about turning the clocks back and she was ready and waiting for her supper at exactly 5 pm last evening - a full hour before their usual feeding time. I am sure she is confused and thinks I am slacking on feeding her. We gave in at 5:30, figuring we would ease her into the new schedule. Maybe I should do the same.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day on cutting the ornaments yesterday. Once again, I won the crown as the "Queen of Underestimation" because sometime around 7 pm my eyes were giving out and I was having difficulty focusing on the lines and needed to give up for the night. I was only about half way through cutting the 12 ornaments. My body was starting to ache from being at the saw all day and with the intricacy of the task ahead, I made the executive decision to go no further so I don't make any mistakes. I was actually proud of myself for making that call. In the past I would have tried to be stoic and forge ahead - inviting disaster.
> 
> How optimistic I was to think that I would be able to cut all 12 ornaments in a day! After all, they took me two solid days to draw, why would I think for a minute that one day would be adequate time to complete them? I laugh to myself because I had visions of showing pictures of them here not only cut out, but finished too. I can see the finishing process taking me through tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't really think so. Please understand that I am not complaining. I find it quite comical that after all this time of doing things that I am unable to accurately estimate the time it really takes to do these projects. It just goes to show that I am still learning and will probably always be learning until I decide to put the saw out to pasture and give it up. That's OK though - it makes things interesting.
> 
> When I cut, I also think a lot. I know that should go without saying, but besides concentrating on the obvious I find it a good time to really think about stuff. I usually get a lot of good ideas for other projects while I am cutting. It's that 'one thing leads to another' mentality that I really do like.
> 
> One observation that I realized was that these aren't the easiest ornaments that I have ever come up with. In fact, they are quite challenging. Although the designs look simple, there is a certain amount of skill that will be required to successfully make them. I am going to be sure to put that on the pattern and also on the site where people can understand that before buying them.
> 
> I could have thought about making them easier, but I feel it would spoil the look and they wouldn't be what I envisioned at all, so I didn't want that. Besides, some people like a challenge (I know I do) and it will just make accomplishing them even more special.
> 
> Since they are so detailed, I feel that each one would make a fine small plaque on its own. (Say six inches or so tall) This would alleviate the difficulty of the pattern greatly, as most of the difficulty arises because of the small areas between the swirls and cuts. At a larger size, they will be quite easy to accomplish and may be a great stepping stone for the intermediate scroller to move into the advanced level. One baby step at a time and all of that.
> 
> It would be easy enough for me to split the 12 ornaments into two sets and in the pattern give not only the smaller size for the ornaments themselves, but also the 6" plaque size. I think that the customer will be getting a good deal for the money and by putting the possibility in front of them, spur them on to use them in different ways. The more I thought about it the more I liked that idea.
> 
> Another great accomplishment was that I figured out how to stack cut these (allowing me to cut two copies of the same ornament at once) even though they are self-framing and the center of the design is cut on a bevel. I experimented with the first one and I used approximately 3/16" bird's eye maple for the top piece and I tried 1/8" Baltic birch for the under layer. I figured if I failed, the birch layer would be the one to suffer and it would be no great loss. But it did work out well and it would be fairly easy to explain things to others as to how to do it. Since there is so much cutting in these pieces (each frame has 23 cuts on its own, before the inside design) they may as well cut a couple of sets at once and have two sets. That makes more sense.
> 
> When I do the math, I figure the entire set has somewhere from 400-500 inside cuts in them. That is a lot when you think about it. No wonder it is going to take me two full days of cutting. These aren't the type of ornaments that you would want to crank out to sell at craft fairs for $5.00 each. They are meant to be special and will be something that will command much more than that if you were to sell them and hopefully be cherished by those who receive them as gifts.
> 
> That's the kind of designs I like to do.
> 
> I am fighting within myself because these have taken such a long time to accomplish. There is the side of me that wants to feel productive and the other side of me that wants to be the best. When I see each piece finished though, it is a 'no brainer' for me. They are something that I am proud of and I don't really care how long they are taking me. I would rather have one pattern like this available than ten that aren't of this level. That's just me.
> 
> I also want to note that just because they are taking me a long time, doesn't mean it is bad. I find a great deal of pleasure in my time at the saw, as well as the planning of these designs. As I remove each sliver of wood from the piece, I enjoy seeing the design unfold before my very eyes. It is quite exciting and relaxing for me. I have never been one to hurry through cutting, nor do I want to. I find that looking at even the most intricate design with a 'one hole at a time' philosophy removes most, if not all the anxiety when cutting higher level pieces. There is something therapeutic about watching even the tiniest pieces of wood fall out, revealing the design within. Ask any scroller.
> 
> So I have no pictures for you today of the finished ornaments. I several of them here that are done being cut, but I am waiting until I can sand them and finish them and then I can present them in all their glory. Anticipation is a good thing anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Here is a picture for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a somewhat cuter rodent than the one that I saw the other day. I didn't take the picture and I am sorry to say that I am not sure who deserves the credit. But I liked the colors and he is quite a cute little scoundrel. It reminds me of how nice it is around here and the beautiful warm colors that fill the woods around me.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday. I know I will have a full day and be happy in my cutting. I hope you all have a great creative day too!


Thanks, guys. I was actually working all day at the saw and this is the first time I have had a chance to answer mail. So far so good on the ornaments. All are holding their own very well and only a little tweaking is necessary. I think they will be nice for those who want detailed cuttings. Steve, yes there are red squirrels and also grey ones. Not as many as I used to see when I lived in Chicago though. Just the occasional one. I like squirrels. They are cute and fun to watch.

Have a nice evening all. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quality Takes Time*

I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'

I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.

I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.

The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.

I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.

It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.

Oh, where is my patience when I need it?

I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.

With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.

Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.

Is this good "business" practice?

Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.

As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.

So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.

Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.










Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality Takes Time*
> 
> I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'
> 
> I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.
> 
> I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.
> 
> The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.
> 
> I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.
> 
> It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.
> 
> Oh, where is my patience when I need it?
> 
> I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.
> 
> With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.
> 
> Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.
> 
> Is this good "business" practice?
> 
> Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.
> 
> As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.
> 
> So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.
> 
> Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


Thank you. You are a blessing,the things you put in your blog are so often just what I need be reminded of.
Since I am in Australia I am off to bed now, but you have a wonderfull day


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality Takes Time*
> 
> I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'
> 
> I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.
> 
> I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.
> 
> The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.
> 
> I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.
> 
> It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.
> 
> Oh, where is my patience when I need it?
> 
> I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.
> 
> With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.
> 
> Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.
> 
> Is this good "business" practice?
> 
> Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.
> 
> As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.
> 
> So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.
> 
> Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


Thanks loads for this post. I do not always read all of them however this one caught my attention and was read completely. YES, quality takes time. If the product you are producing does not stand up to the judgement of many they why produce it. I was cutting a pattern the other day and had made a few misstakes (only I would have known) and then a BIG ONE. Well that piece of wood went into the trash and I'll start over, soon.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality Takes Time*
> 
> I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'
> 
> I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.
> 
> I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.
> 
> The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.
> 
> I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.
> 
> It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.
> 
> Oh, where is my patience when I need it?
> 
> I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.
> 
> With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.
> 
> Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.
> 
> Is this good "business" practice?
> 
> Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.
> 
> As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.
> 
> So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.
> 
> Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


Just get all the ideas down in rough form, Sheila. There is plenty of time to work on them later providing you have something to jog your memory.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality Takes Time*
> 
> I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'
> 
> I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.
> 
> I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.
> 
> The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.
> 
> I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.
> 
> It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.
> 
> Oh, where is my patience when I need it?
> 
> I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.
> 
> With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.
> 
> Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.
> 
> Is this good "business" practice?
> 
> Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.
> 
> As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.
> 
> So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.
> 
> Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


Good morning Sheila,
We just finished up a 2 day craft show this past weekend and the majority of sales were your designs! The Dreamcatcher ornaments were a big hit and I need to cut more before the next show. That is proof that quality shows thru and people recognized it. Keep up the quality work and we can't wait for the new ornaments to go on sale.
Rick and Kathie
The Scoller and Toler


----------



## longgone

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality Takes Time*
> 
> I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'
> 
> I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.
> 
> I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.
> 
> The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.
> 
> I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.
> 
> It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.
> 
> Oh, where is my patience when I need it?
> 
> I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.
> 
> With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.
> 
> Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.
> 
> Is this good "business" practice?
> 
> Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.
> 
> As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.
> 
> So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.
> 
> Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


You are so right that quality takes time…regardless of what it involves…and when more people realize this… the world will start to get back to where it should be. 
In a world where fast production, cheap prices and shoddy workmanship seem to be the norm, it is important to each of us to try and be that individual who refuses to accept these lowered stanadards. When something is worth spending time on it needs to be done with the absolute best quality and craftsmanship that we are capable of…regardless of whether it is for sale or for personal use and satisfaction.
There are lots of people who shop for "cheap" and there is also a niche' market who shop for high standards of quality and creativeness.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Quality Takes Time*
> 
> I finally got a bit caught up with my sleep. The last couple of days have been odd. I suppose getting up so early has something to do with it, coupled with the time spent at the saw. Yesterday I felt a bit tense, like everything was going on too quickly and I wasn't able to keep up with things. Every time I tried to sit down and work, something else would pop up that needed my attention. As time passed on, I felt more and more anxiety because I know I wanted to get to a certain point in getting these things done. I know we all get those type of days and yesterday was just my turn but I am guarded in thinking that today will be more 'normal.'
> 
> I slept in until about 5:30 today, which I thought was good considering both the time change and that I went to bed around 9:30. I was due for a long night of sleep. I tried to do mail last night and I was literally falling asleep at the computer. That was weird and rarely happens to me. Especially that early. I figured enough was enough and just gave in to it. I hope everyone awaiting answers from me with emails understands. I just ran out of steam.
> 
> I spent almost seven hours at the saw yesterday. I am estimating my ornaments to take about an hour each to cut. That means that I still have two left because I needed to quit at about 7 pm last night because I was just too tired and sore from sitting and my eyes were not focusing like they should anymore. I think I was just tired out.
> 
> The two hour sprint to the finish will be fine today though. I am actually looking forward to it. It will be nice to have the cutting of these behind me and then I will be able to sand them and oil them up and finish them. When I was out yesterday I got some little bells to hang from the bottom of each ornament. I haven't decided whether to use them or not but they were cheap enough and I know I will use them for something. I also looked for some ribbon to hang them with that would be special and came home with nothing. I had a picture in my head of what I was thinking and even though I was looking at a wall with a couple of hundred different types of ribbon displayed on it, I didn't see anything that I thought fit. I decided to wait until they are done and then look through my own stock again or bring them to the store with me and help me decide. Since I still have the patterns attached on them, I can't even see what they actually will look like.
> 
> I keep telling myself that this isn't a race or a contest, but there is so much that I want to accomplish and it seems that I just watch the days tick by and the seasons are getting away from me little by little. It is difficult not to feel anxious at times about it.
> 
> It is good to be full of ideas and things to make, but at what point do we find that to be overwhelming? I realize that all of these things are pretty much self-imposed, but I honestly don't want to slow down too much and I want to get these ideas in motion before I lose them. Yes, I have lists, but I find that I am realizing that just because I may have ten ideas in my head, it doesn't mean that they will only take ten days to develop and produce.
> 
> Oh, where is my patience when I need it?
> 
> I have seen some designers that produce far more designs than me. I notice that many of their projects are not actually cut though, and are pictures generated by the computer. I have done this too in the past for a few of my designs that were simple plaques. It did allow me to do a greater volume of drawing and produce more designs quickly. But I find that for myself, I miss the process of creating the object and the actual cutting time at the saw and the satisfaction of seeing the finished piece. Not to mention knowing first hand the areas that may give some people trouble when reproducing it.
> 
> With this set of ornaments I am doing, I printed out two copies of the pattern and I have kept one at my side along with a highlighter so that I can mark the areas that may need adjusting. While things look good on paper, when you add in the factors of actually cutting them out of wood, it sometimes changes things a bit. Some of the weak areas are only apparent in the final pieces and although they look great on the pattern, they may be subject to failure when actually trying to cut. While I am cutting these out, I am able to adjust my own lines and modify things as I go and then I grab the highlighter to mark on the copy of the pattern to remind me where the weak spots are so I can fix it later. This fine tuning will take place at the computer later on today after everything is done and will insure my customers' success when making my patterns. If I only use a computer model, I lose that layer of quality that I put into my patterns and while on many things it wouldn't be absolutely necessary, something like this it is quite important.
> 
> Yes, it slows down the volume of production that I do, but I would rather have quality than quantity as cliche as that sounds. Lately on some of the forums I see references to my patterns and I am noticing that people are saying how complete and thorough my instructions are and that is when all this extra work all pays off. It seems that I am gaining a reputation for a certain quality of pattern and I realize that having that reputation will mean far more to my customers than having a huge volume of shotty work.
> 
> Is this good "business" practice?
> 
> Wall street wouldn't think so, I am sure. But I really don't care. I can't buy into the mentality of making the most I can in the shortest amount of time. Where is the joy in that? If I were to follow that philosophy, I would probably make a lot of money quickly but then as soon as my customers saw the decline in quality of what I was doing, the jig would be up and I would just fall into the mediocre masses of pattern makers and lose not only my edge, but also my reputation for quality. It isn't worth it.
> 
> As I sit here and write, I know that I am satisfied with myself and my principles. I may not be the most enterprising woman in the world, but I feel comfortable in the fact that I know what I am doing is good. Yes, I still make mistakes at times, and I try to rectify them as quickly as I can when I am made aware of them, but I am still very proud of what I accomplish and what I offer to others. And that is more important than any amount of money to me. I can't help but say that.
> 
> So onward we go today. I already feel that it is going to be a good one. I look forward to the final stages of creating these cool ornaments that have been living in my head and at last becoming real. I am very excited about it.
> 
> Slow and steady will win the race at the end. We need to show patience with our own limitations and allow ourselves to enjoy the journey. This is far more important than big numbers and mass production. In the end, the care and attention to details will shine through, and you will be able to look at your accomplishments and smile, knowing you did your best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Pace yourself.


There are times that delegation of work is really worthy. Like what you mentioned computers, scanners and other assistance will be a big help. Quality work comes from those delicate details.. that should be yours to do.. but I like the ending… slow like turtles can win the race and the secret is keep on going and never stop.
Thanks for the encouragement… though my woodworks are left aside due to my work… I don't miss catching up on the LJ.
Hope the end of this day will be very productive at your side. Mine is just beginning.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Almost There*

I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.

I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.

I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.

I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?

The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.

Here is a picture of the entire set:










My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:










These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.










I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):










As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.

I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.

The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.

I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.

(I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)

So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


they are all lookin gr8 Ms. Santa


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


I too like the reindeer. Very elegant. Well done, Sheila.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila;

These are looking really good.

Beautiful designs, and your skill at the scroll saw is quite evident.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you all for the nice comments. I am going to better pictures when they are really finished. Today is the really fun part - refining them and making them look truly 'finished'. I am happy you all like them.

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila you did a outstanding job on them .
Your maple must be softer , Than the maple , I have is hard dulls the blades fast and even had notice that the blade has turned blue even with packing tape.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Dave - I went through about a blade per ornament on an average. For me that is a lot. The maple I used was about 3/16" and as I said, it had one layer of 1/8" ply under it. It did the job though and at about $2-3 per dozen of blades I figure it was worth it for 24 ornaments. I would have never been able to accomplish these if the blades were dull. If I had to push hard, I changed the blade. I used the Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth blade - my favorite small blades. They followed exactly where I wanted them to go and I was really happy with them.

Thanks for the nice compliment. 

Sheila


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi:
They look great, and the Christmas Season is almost here.
Do you every sell these by mail?
Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks, Bigrock:
The patterns are available on my site and you can receive them via email instantly or through the regular mail. Email saves postage and you get them right away. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Nice job. But, I love the reindeer!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


NIIIIIICEEEE Sheila even as knew as they can be they are already classic hits …

well done 

Dennis


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila:
I could not find the new Christmas patterns. I looked @ your website. What did I miss?
Thank You


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Bigrock:
They well be there in a couple of days. I am still writing them and I just completed the finishing work on these yesterday. If you join the mailing list on my site, I will certainly announce them in the next newsletter. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


It's amazing how you can get those done SO FAST!

So intricate!


----------



## KenBee

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Those are exceptional Sheila and like you I think the reindeer is quite nice.

I have a scroll saw, but rarely use it. I tried fret work when I first bought it and decided I don't have the patience to be changing the blade location every few minutes. I still do cut-outs for inlays and such but that is the extent of my scrolling. Sometime next week I am going to build a jewelry box that includes some scroll work for decorative corners and inlays on the sides and top.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday in my ornaments. I am truly happy with them so far and I look forward to finishing them up today.
> 
> I finished cutting the final two by around noon, and I also remembered to take step-by-step pictures of the final one so that I can include them in the instructions. That is something that I sometimes forget about when doing projects such as this. I am so engrossed with seeing if things will work out as I planned, that I forget to do the obvious.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day peeling off the pattern (which I needed to do very carefully and took at least two hours to do) and then sanding all 24 ornaments. I am very happy to report that in all the cutting, peeling and sanding that I did, I didn't break even one small piece or curl. That in itself is amazing and a good sign. I will say that they are quite sturdy and much more so than they appear to be. They look so delicate, but they hold together quite well. The most delicate parts are in the center sections and quite protected. I am very pleased.
> 
> I was able to get them soaked in mineral oil last night, so they would be ready for the final finishing today. I even oiled the second set, which was cut from Baltic birch plywood. I don't usually use birch ply for something like this, as I usually like the look of hard wood better, but I thought I would give it a try and see how it came out. What did I have to lose?
> 
> The results was very positive, and I think the birch set looks fine. As a matter of fact, I think that I will stain the frames of the birch set and leave the maple set natural. The maple I used was a mix between curly and bird's eye, with a very small figure. This worked fine for this small scale of work. You could really see the figure in all the ornaments and I think they will look beautiful when finally done. They already look quite promising.
> 
> Here is a picture of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite may be the reindeer. Here is a close up of him so you can see how nice the wood is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really quite challenging to cut because of their small size. There are many swirls and small details and they are definitely going to be graded as an 'advanced' pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of the Baltic birch ornament to show how nicely it looked (so far):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they all need some final sanding and the birch set will have stained frames. That will happen today, along with another photo shoot. These are just quick shots here.
> 
> I have decided to divide them up into two pattern packets. I have also decided include six inch versions of them to use as small plaques. For these larger versions, it will be necessary to make a small change at the top of the frame so to remove the hanger, but that will not be difficult. I think that six ornaments and six plaques in the pattern will make a fine set. By including the larger version, it will allow the scrollers that may not be so advanced in cutting to still enjoy the designs and perhaps get their feet wet with this type of cutting. At a larger size, they will be much easier to accomplish and I believe they are detailed enough to still be beautiful.
> 
> The stack cutting process for this worked fine, and I was happy that I documented it with photographs. With all the details in these designs, it is far easier to have two layers of wood to cut, as you gain a lot of control by having thicker material. The maple is about 3/16" and the Baltic birch 1/8". Having these two layers stacked really did slow down the process, but it was (I believe) necessary in order to accomplish the fine details. Each ornament took me approximately an hour to cut. Leldon cut a couple out too over the weekend and it seemed he was on the same time frame as I was. So I think I am pretty close to average there.
> 
> I am also thinking about doing another video showing how to do the different types of swirls and slices. There are certainly easier ways to go about accomplishing these things. It is just a matter of finding the time to do them. I do think it would be nice though to have a reference video to go along with the patterns so that people can look on and see how it is done.
> 
> (I haven't forgotten about the classes here on LJ's either. I know I am overdue for the next one and I will post it as soon as I have a little time to do it. I thank you all for your patience.)
> 
> So there we are today. I need to do some final touch up sanding, gluing the frames, staining the frames and the final lacquer finish and they will be done. I still need to pick at the line work again one more time to adjust the things I found needed adjusting and create the packets too. I can see the next couple of days being spend doing that. It is a bit of a process as you can see, but hopefully the results will be worth it. I hope you like them and think so too. I will have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


I suppose it makes a big difference what kind of saw you have. Changing the blade and holes on mine is so easy, you don't even think about it at all. I realize that not everyone has the same equipment though and it can be tedious for some. I think the important this is that you do what you like. If doing inlay work and marquetry with your scroll saw is the limits of your patience, then so be it. You have to do what you like to do to make your hobby fun and relaxing. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trial and Error and Finally Success*

First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.

I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.

I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.

As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.

My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)

This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.

So now what? (On to plan 'b')

I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?

I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!

The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.

I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.

When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.

However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.

I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.

I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.

I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:










I think they look quite festive!

Here is the blue:










The green:










The purple:










And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:










NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.

It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.

I really do love my job. 

Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


Sheila--Your ornaments look absolutely fantastic. It is certainly evident that you spent a lot of time and care in their preparation. I am sure they will be a good seller. I also appreciate you giving such excellent directions in their creation, as well as different options for the final preparation.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


I really like the reindeer. You've given him spirit. Well done.


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


They all look great! Love the tree, snowman, reindeer, bell, and the candy cane. It would seem that I prefer the "classic" Christmas items. Then again, I like the ornament ornaments. They're kind of whimsical. You did a great job on all of them!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


Great job on the ornaments Sheila. I can't pick just one as a favorite! Can't wait to see them on your site.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


Sheila,

Beautiful ornaments!

I went to your website and saw all of the wonderful things you're selling…

Questions did come to mind…

I have never bought a Pattern for use with a scroll saw… I can only imagine what they are like… A piece of paper with the outline, etc. printed on it… with the Solid areas shaded to show what is Cut out & what is kept… with possible dots where the holes are supposed to be. And, to use the pattern, one must spray glue onto the workpiece & lay the pattern onto it… and when dry, drill holes & start cutting… Therefore, the pattern will be destroyed.

*Question(s):*

*1.* What do your patterns look like… anything like I imagined?

*2.* Do you get more than one sheet of paper (pattern) per item ordered?

*3. *Are the patterns easily and legally copyable to make more than one of the same pattern.

*4.* How big (approx) is your biggest pattern? (Size posted with listing THE size of the pattern?)

*5. *How small is your smallest pattern?

*6.* Your Average pattern size?

*7. *What else do you get with your patterns?

*8.* The pattern pictures show how the finished piece could be finished?

Thank you very much…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


Hi, Joe:
I always have a free pattern that you can download and try out on the site. The link for it is here:

Sheila Landry Designs Free Pattern

This is one of my 'typical' patterns. Usually they range anywhere from 4 to 12 or more pages, depending on the complexity of the project and many other varying factors. Some patterns are for one plaque. Others may be a full set of ornaments. Each pattern has a description which tells exactly what is included in the pattern or set. All of my patterns are done in crisp and clear Vector graphics so the lines are easy to follow. Many of my patterns include step-by-step photos. All the patterns that I produce are geared to people that have little or no experience with scroll sawing. Even the more advanced designs explain the basics. This way even the beginner can advance and learn. All the patterns are able to be printed on 8.5" x 11" sheets of paper from your own printer. Large designs are divided into two or more sheets of paper, and reference lines are included so you can cut and assemble the larger pieces very easily. With each pattern (and even if you don't buy one) you always get my help with any questions or problems you may encounter when scrolling. That goes without saying, I suppose. And finally, there is always a picture of the finished piece included, and suggestions on how you can finish it. Since we are all using different types of woods and prefer different types of finishes, I only explain the ways that I finished the project. The rest is up to you!

I hope I answered all of your questions. I suggest you download the free one and you can better see what I have to offer with my patterns. Unlike some that are just the line work and little instructions, I feel that I offer complete lessons as to how to make the project from start to finish. I am very proud of the quality of my patterns and I always try to make them the best out there. I hope you agree! 

Have some fun and give one a try! Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


*Sheila,

I am Impressed!

Super Package!*

Yes, you deserve to be Very Proud of your *Complete Lessons that are included with every Pattern you sell!*

*You sell the Complete Package to get it done… NOT just a Pattern!*

I think you should, somehow, emphasize that on your website so that newcomers cannot miss it…

*Something like:* (up front toward Top of Front Page)
*
"Click Here for a FREE SAMPLE of a Complete Lesson that goes with EVERY Pattern Sold"

*

Thank you very much!

*You are doing a Super Job!*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error and Finally Success*
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for all the nice comments and personal messages you sent me regarding these ornaments. Nothing makes the extra hours and effort spent more worth it than knowing that others enjoy what you made. Anyone who creates can attest to that. The long hours at the saw spent working on these (as well as my sore back!) are now just a faded memory, replaced by a sense of accomplishment and achievement. It really does me good to see how much everyone likes these, and I have already had several requests as to when the patterns will be available for sale.
> 
> I promise to get them up on the site as soon as possible - probably within a couple of days. I still need to write and assemble the packet and I still need to do one last checking of the line work to make sure everything is perfect. I want to be certain these go out with no errors.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finish sanding everything and then I applied several coats of spray shellac to the ornaments. The maple ones look lovely and I am glad I decided to leave them all natural colored. I will post final pictures soon when I add this project to my gallery and you will be able to see them all finished.
> 
> As for the birch copies, they took a bit more work than I had anticipated. In my own vision, I had an idea of jewel-toned frames with perhaps gold leafing applied. I felt that it would give the ornaments a true Victorian look and be a nice variation from the natural wood. I like the deep jewel tones and think that they have their place in holiday decorating depending on the theme. And for those of you who know me, you know I like giving choices.
> 
> My original thought was to use my old standby - the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and deep colors to stain the frames. I chose a deep Burgundy color and began to apply it to a frame in my usual manner, with a flat brush and just brushing it on the tops of the frame. (I felt it would be quite tedious to try to paint all the sides of the intricate cut out areas.)
> 
> This first attempt was quite a disaster. The gel addition to the burgundy paint made it looked watered-down and pinkish. Not the regal look that I was aiming for. I also had a difficult time brushing just the top of the frame, as the paint wanted to gather along the sides and made gel-like ridges along the edges of the designs. To be honest, it looked like crap.
> 
> So now what? (On to plan 'b')
> 
> I decided to paint the frames in solidly with the color. The area was so small that staining wouldn't show any type of grain and since I had used birch, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. But how the heck would I be able to quickly and easily paint these intricate frames without it taking forever?
> 
> I thought a bit and decided to try using a sea sponge. I dampened the sponge first and squeezed it as dry as I could. I then dipped it into the puddle of paint and proceeded to sponge the entire little frame. The sponge got down along the sides enough to just about cover them without having to pick through with a paint brush. Splendid!
> 
> The hardest thing about this process was waiting for things to dry. Since I decided to do three each of four colors (Burgundy, Pthalo Blue, Viridian Green and Dioxiodine Purple) the paint from the first one wasn't dry when I was done painting the third, so it wasn't ready to do the back or re-coat the second layer. So I tore four small bits off of the sponge and went from one color to the next. By the time all four colors were finished with the first side, the first pieces were ready to be coated on the back. It was a much more efficient way to do things, I thought.
> 
> I applied two coats because all the colors I had chosen were semi-transparent and I wanted full, deep coverage. Besides, since I was planning to apply gold over them, it wouldn't matter if the colors weren't perfectly even. The same was true for the sides of the frames.
> 
> When all the base coats were dry, it was time to do the gold accents. Originally, I had intended to do gold leafing, but with the tiny size of these ornaments, it would be a tedious and messy process and would probably not look much different than if I had painted them with gold metallic paint in the first place. I didn't want my customers to have to muss and fuss and get expensive leafing when it wasn't necessary so I went to my supply of Americana Acrylics and pulled a color. The first color I picked was kind of an 'old gold'. I wanted the gold to be subtle and not overpowering so I chose that to start.
> 
> However, when I sponged it on the first frame, it only made it look dull and dirty. I was bitterly disappointed. I had to allow it to dry, and then re-coat it with the original burgundy color and wait and think what alternative I could use.
> 
> I had a small jar of what they called "liquid leaf" which I never tried before. Since it was quite a bit more watery than the acrylic gold paints, I decided not to use a sponge to apply it because I would have little control as to the amount that would be applied. I decided to use a deerfoot stippler brush and kind of stipple it on the piece. It was smelly and when I pounced the color on, it wanted to run and level out. Again, I was not happy with the look at all. Back to the drawing board again.
> 
> I once again base coated the frame to bring it to the original solid color. This time I looked in my DecoArt Acrylics and pulled the brightest gold I had (they have about four different gold colors, believe it or not!) Initially I had thought that it would look gaudy and too bright, but after seeing the dull color of the Venetian Gold on the dark colors, I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I once again used a small piece of sea sponge and tried applying the gold in that manner. Finally I achieved a level of success that I felt was acceptable. The process was quick and easy and quite inexpensive. I sponged the back, front and sides of all the twelve frames in the bright gold and I came close to what I had envisioned in my head. It was a great relief that I hadn't ruined the second set, as I thought perhaps I had. Here are the final results of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look quite festive!
> 
> Here is the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my favorite reindeer in burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I feel good about them! They are so different from the natural maple set, but I do like them both almost equally. I think that even as larger plaques they will look very nice. And the best part of all - you didn't even touch a paintbrush to make them look that way! That will be a real plus for those customers of mine who hate to paint! Even children can help make these and be quite successful.
> 
> It has almost been a week since I began working on this idea. The days have been full too, and I haven't been slacking. When I look at the two little piles of ornaments in front of me it is hard to believe that something so small took that much time. But I couldn't be happier with the results. And when the patterns are done, I will know within myself that others will be able to successfully recreate these pretty little ornaments without too much difficulty. I have done everything I could to try to insure that and that is what designing is all about to me.
> 
> I really do love my job.
> 
> Today is on to writing and constructing the instructions. I know it is going to be a good one. I hope you all have a great day too!


Why thank you for saying that, Joe! We try so hard to be the best we can. Work of mouth is what is helping us grow, too. There are lots of others making patterns out there and we know that people have choices. Not only do we have to provide good designs, but I also like to provide full, clear instructions so that ANYONE cat complete the project. It must be the teacher in me.

As I have been saying all week, maybe I don't put out the most patterns, but I know that the ones I design are good quality and complete. In the long run, that will keep my business going and keep people coming back for more and more.

I showed Keith what you said too about letting people know about the free sample pattern. I never thought of it to be honest. I supposed I assumed that everyone knew how my patterns are made and I think you are right that we have to put something like that up there for new people. Hopefully, once they try one, they will be happy and come back!

Thanks again, Joe! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing Pattern Packets and 'Just Thinking'*

Today's post isn't going to be very exciting, I am afraid. I spent pretty much of yesterday working on the patterns for the new ornaments. I took 'good' pictures of each individually and then in the designated sets and I have to work a bit on those photographs before integrating them into the pattern packets. I also picked through the line work and made everything just right for both the small ornament sizes and the plaque sized designs. I hope to finish up the instructions today so I can get them on the site - hopefully by tomorrow.

We did take time to go for a long walk. We found a 'new' trail not too far from the house and followed it quite a distance. It used to be the old train tracks that ran through our area (there are no more trains here) and it is now used by people who ride four wheelers. It was a nice walk and quite warm for this time of year - around 17C - and we thought we would take advantage of what was probably the last of the warm weather for the year. Upon returning home, I spoke to my son and he told me that they were getting their first sleet/snow in the Chicago area. I also saw that some of my friends in Michigan were experiencing the same so in the next day or so the cold front will have moved its way here.

It rained throughout the night, and is still raining now. The winds are gusty and picking up too. Winter is coming.

We had something sad happen this week in our town. On Monday, a large hump backed whale washed up on the shore right near the fishing plant. My friend Lee (who takes care of the wharf cats) came and told us.

I needed to go to the store on Tuesday and I went down to the beach to see it. I usually wouldn't do that but I suppose that curiosity got the best of me. When I got there, there was only one other woman on the beach. She started talking to me about it and said they didn't know what had killed it. Perhaps it was just his time. Although it was over a city block away, you could see how massive it was. I walked a bit closer, but in the end, kept my distance. It was sad to see such a magnificent creature that way. I know it is part of nature, but it was sad nonetheless.

I only stayed for a moment, my curiosity satisfied, but as I was walking away toward where I parked the car I was passed by a man in a jeep. When I turned back to look, I saw he had driven right up to the whale and was inspecting it up close. Only then did I realize the scope of how large he was. The jeep was parked right next to him and its side was still a couple of feet taller than the vehicle. The man walking next to him appeared to be so small. It reminded me of a science fiction movie.

Lee came over yesterday and told us that they were in the process of removing the whale. He said that they estimated him to be about 60+ feet long. When you think about it, it is an incredible creature.

During my first summer here in Nova Scotia, I went on one of the whale watching tours that are advertised all over this part of the province. I will be honest and say that I wasn't too thrilled about going, as they were costly and I thought that they were much of a tourist trap thing. What were we going to see? A tail slipping into the ocean in the distance like we see in the movies?

However, it turned out to be one of the most fantastic experiences in my life. The first hour or so was not remarkable. We headed out toward center of the Bay of Fundy and there were one or two spottings of a breaching whale in the distance. If you weren't looking in the right direction, you would have missed it. I thought that I was right in my cynicism of the entire process and took the missed sightings in stride.

Then about an hour and a half into the three hour trip, the boat became full of excitement. They cut the engines and we sat quietly on the water and were approached by not one, but two large hump backed whales. The next hour or so was fascinating, as the whales 'played' right near the boat. They were huge (about 50 feet long) and kept going under the boat and sticking out their heads and watching us and it was almost as if you could touch them. It was quite a thrilling experience.

As they swam playfully under the boat, you couldn't help but think that all they had to do was surface quickly and they would certainly be able to overturn it. But they were gentle and the guides even had names for them, as they apparently were 'regulars' that occupied that part of the bay. I can't remember another time when I felt so in awe of nature. They stayed there for over an hour, just hanging around the boat and occasionally sticking their heads out of the water like you see dolphins do at the zoo and watching us. I wonder what they were thinking of the whole thing?

As I said, it was an experience of a lifetime.

I hope to go again some day and this time bring my camera. Although I don't think that I would ever be able to capture the excitement and awe that I felt in a picture. As sad as it was to see this whale who's life was over here on the beach, it reminded me of how our world is so full of amazing things and magnificent creatures - some which are in our own back yard.










I thought about all these things the past couple of days. And I feel that my appreciation for my surroundings has deepened somewhat. And also for the wonder of nature.

I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you take some time to appreciate your own surroundings too.


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets and 'Just Thinking'*
> 
> Today's post isn't going to be very exciting, I am afraid. I spent pretty much of yesterday working on the patterns for the new ornaments. I took 'good' pictures of each individually and then in the designated sets and I have to work a bit on those photographs before integrating them into the pattern packets. I also picked through the line work and made everything just right for both the small ornament sizes and the plaque sized designs. I hope to finish up the instructions today so I can get them on the site - hopefully by tomorrow.
> 
> We did take time to go for a long walk. We found a 'new' trail not too far from the house and followed it quite a distance. It used to be the old train tracks that ran through our area (there are no more trains here) and it is now used by people who ride four wheelers. It was a nice walk and quite warm for this time of year - around 17C - and we thought we would take advantage of what was probably the last of the warm weather for the year. Upon returning home, I spoke to my son and he told me that they were getting their first sleet/snow in the Chicago area. I also saw that some of my friends in Michigan were experiencing the same so in the next day or so the cold front will have moved its way here.
> 
> It rained throughout the night, and is still raining now. The winds are gusty and picking up too. Winter is coming.
> 
> We had something sad happen this week in our town. On Monday, a large hump backed whale washed up on the shore right near the fishing plant. My friend Lee (who takes care of the wharf cats) came and told us.
> 
> I needed to go to the store on Tuesday and I went down to the beach to see it. I usually wouldn't do that but I suppose that curiosity got the best of me. When I got there, there was only one other woman on the beach. She started talking to me about it and said they didn't know what had killed it. Perhaps it was just his time. Although it was over a city block away, you could see how massive it was. I walked a bit closer, but in the end, kept my distance. It was sad to see such a magnificent creature that way. I know it is part of nature, but it was sad nonetheless.
> 
> I only stayed for a moment, my curiosity satisfied, but as I was walking away toward where I parked the car I was passed by a man in a jeep. When I turned back to look, I saw he had driven right up to the whale and was inspecting it up close. Only then did I realize the scope of how large he was. The jeep was parked right next to him and its side was still a couple of feet taller than the vehicle. The man walking next to him appeared to be so small. It reminded me of a science fiction movie.
> 
> Lee came over yesterday and told us that they were in the process of removing the whale. He said that they estimated him to be about 60+ feet long. When you think about it, it is an incredible creature.
> 
> During my first summer here in Nova Scotia, I went on one of the whale watching tours that are advertised all over this part of the province. I will be honest and say that I wasn't too thrilled about going, as they were costly and I thought that they were much of a tourist trap thing. What were we going to see? A tail slipping into the ocean in the distance like we see in the movies?
> 
> However, it turned out to be one of the most fantastic experiences in my life. The first hour or so was not remarkable. We headed out toward center of the Bay of Fundy and there were one or two spottings of a breaching whale in the distance. If you weren't looking in the right direction, you would have missed it. I thought that I was right in my cynicism of the entire process and took the missed sightings in stride.
> 
> Then about an hour and a half into the three hour trip, the boat became full of excitement. They cut the engines and we sat quietly on the water and were approached by not one, but two large hump backed whales. The next hour or so was fascinating, as the whales 'played' right near the boat. They were huge (about 50 feet long) and kept going under the boat and sticking out their heads and watching us and it was almost as if you could touch them. It was quite a thrilling experience.
> 
> As they swam playfully under the boat, you couldn't help but think that all they had to do was surface quickly and they would certainly be able to overturn it. But they were gentle and the guides even had names for them, as they apparently were 'regulars' that occupied that part of the bay. I can't remember another time when I felt so in awe of nature. They stayed there for over an hour, just hanging around the boat and occasionally sticking their heads out of the water like you see dolphins do at the zoo and watching us. I wonder what they were thinking of the whole thing?
> 
> As I said, it was an experience of a lifetime.
> 
> I hope to go again some day and this time bring my camera. Although I don't think that I would ever be able to capture the excitement and awe that I felt in a picture. As sad as it was to see this whale who's life was over here on the beach, it reminded me of how our world is so full of amazing things and magnificent creatures - some which are in our own back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about all these things the past couple of days. And I feel that my appreciation for my surroundings has deepened somewhat. And also for the wonder of nature.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you take some time to appreciate your own surroundings too.


Hi Sheila, when I was a boy we would take trips to my grandparents place outside of Yarmouth (I hope I got that right, it was a looong time ago) aboard the Blue Nose, and later the Prince of Fundy. On one of these trips, and I don't remember which ship it was, we got to see a couple of whales breeching. I must agree, it is an exhilarating experience. It is almost the only thing I can remember from those long ago summers. Be well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets and 'Just Thinking'*
> 
> Today's post isn't going to be very exciting, I am afraid. I spent pretty much of yesterday working on the patterns for the new ornaments. I took 'good' pictures of each individually and then in the designated sets and I have to work a bit on those photographs before integrating them into the pattern packets. I also picked through the line work and made everything just right for both the small ornament sizes and the plaque sized designs. I hope to finish up the instructions today so I can get them on the site - hopefully by tomorrow.
> 
> We did take time to go for a long walk. We found a 'new' trail not too far from the house and followed it quite a distance. It used to be the old train tracks that ran through our area (there are no more trains here) and it is now used by people who ride four wheelers. It was a nice walk and quite warm for this time of year - around 17C - and we thought we would take advantage of what was probably the last of the warm weather for the year. Upon returning home, I spoke to my son and he told me that they were getting their first sleet/snow in the Chicago area. I also saw that some of my friends in Michigan were experiencing the same so in the next day or so the cold front will have moved its way here.
> 
> It rained throughout the night, and is still raining now. The winds are gusty and picking up too. Winter is coming.
> 
> We had something sad happen this week in our town. On Monday, a large hump backed whale washed up on the shore right near the fishing plant. My friend Lee (who takes care of the wharf cats) came and told us.
> 
> I needed to go to the store on Tuesday and I went down to the beach to see it. I usually wouldn't do that but I suppose that curiosity got the best of me. When I got there, there was only one other woman on the beach. She started talking to me about it and said they didn't know what had killed it. Perhaps it was just his time. Although it was over a city block away, you could see how massive it was. I walked a bit closer, but in the end, kept my distance. It was sad to see such a magnificent creature that way. I know it is part of nature, but it was sad nonetheless.
> 
> I only stayed for a moment, my curiosity satisfied, but as I was walking away toward where I parked the car I was passed by a man in a jeep. When I turned back to look, I saw he had driven right up to the whale and was inspecting it up close. Only then did I realize the scope of how large he was. The jeep was parked right next to him and its side was still a couple of feet taller than the vehicle. The man walking next to him appeared to be so small. It reminded me of a science fiction movie.
> 
> Lee came over yesterday and told us that they were in the process of removing the whale. He said that they estimated him to be about 60+ feet long. When you think about it, it is an incredible creature.
> 
> During my first summer here in Nova Scotia, I went on one of the whale watching tours that are advertised all over this part of the province. I will be honest and say that I wasn't too thrilled about going, as they were costly and I thought that they were much of a tourist trap thing. What were we going to see? A tail slipping into the ocean in the distance like we see in the movies?
> 
> However, it turned out to be one of the most fantastic experiences in my life. The first hour or so was not remarkable. We headed out toward center of the Bay of Fundy and there were one or two spottings of a breaching whale in the distance. If you weren't looking in the right direction, you would have missed it. I thought that I was right in my cynicism of the entire process and took the missed sightings in stride.
> 
> Then about an hour and a half into the three hour trip, the boat became full of excitement. They cut the engines and we sat quietly on the water and were approached by not one, but two large hump backed whales. The next hour or so was fascinating, as the whales 'played' right near the boat. They were huge (about 50 feet long) and kept going under the boat and sticking out their heads and watching us and it was almost as if you could touch them. It was quite a thrilling experience.
> 
> As they swam playfully under the boat, you couldn't help but think that all they had to do was surface quickly and they would certainly be able to overturn it. But they were gentle and the guides even had names for them, as they apparently were 'regulars' that occupied that part of the bay. I can't remember another time when I felt so in awe of nature. They stayed there for over an hour, just hanging around the boat and occasionally sticking their heads out of the water like you see dolphins do at the zoo and watching us. I wonder what they were thinking of the whole thing?
> 
> As I said, it was an experience of a lifetime.
> 
> I hope to go again some day and this time bring my camera. Although I don't think that I would ever be able to capture the excitement and awe that I felt in a picture. As sad as it was to see this whale who's life was over here on the beach, it reminded me of how our world is so full of amazing things and magnificent creatures - some which are in our own back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about all these things the past couple of days. And I feel that my appreciation for my surroundings has deepened somewhat. And also for the wonder of nature.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you take some time to appreciate your own surroundings too.


Thanks Nailbanger. Yes, Yarmouth is only about half an hour away from where I live. I think that late summer is the height of whale watching season and they are plentiful. I know I had some pictures of our trip that were taken by one of our companions, but they must be on a disk somewhere and I couldn't find them on this computer. All the more reason to go back next August and see what I can see. 

It is funny, I am so close to the ocean here and I don't want to take for granted all the interesting things it has to offer. I think we all do that sometimes. We get so used to our surroundings that we tend to overlook them. When I saw that whale on the beach, it reminded me again of all the wonderful sea life right in my own back yard. I need to stay aware of that.

Have a good day! Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets and 'Just Thinking'*
> 
> Today's post isn't going to be very exciting, I am afraid. I spent pretty much of yesterday working on the patterns for the new ornaments. I took 'good' pictures of each individually and then in the designated sets and I have to work a bit on those photographs before integrating them into the pattern packets. I also picked through the line work and made everything just right for both the small ornament sizes and the plaque sized designs. I hope to finish up the instructions today so I can get them on the site - hopefully by tomorrow.
> 
> We did take time to go for a long walk. We found a 'new' trail not too far from the house and followed it quite a distance. It used to be the old train tracks that ran through our area (there are no more trains here) and it is now used by people who ride four wheelers. It was a nice walk and quite warm for this time of year - around 17C - and we thought we would take advantage of what was probably the last of the warm weather for the year. Upon returning home, I spoke to my son and he told me that they were getting their first sleet/snow in the Chicago area. I also saw that some of my friends in Michigan were experiencing the same so in the next day or so the cold front will have moved its way here.
> 
> It rained throughout the night, and is still raining now. The winds are gusty and picking up too. Winter is coming.
> 
> We had something sad happen this week in our town. On Monday, a large hump backed whale washed up on the shore right near the fishing plant. My friend Lee (who takes care of the wharf cats) came and told us.
> 
> I needed to go to the store on Tuesday and I went down to the beach to see it. I usually wouldn't do that but I suppose that curiosity got the best of me. When I got there, there was only one other woman on the beach. She started talking to me about it and said they didn't know what had killed it. Perhaps it was just his time. Although it was over a city block away, you could see how massive it was. I walked a bit closer, but in the end, kept my distance. It was sad to see such a magnificent creature that way. I know it is part of nature, but it was sad nonetheless.
> 
> I only stayed for a moment, my curiosity satisfied, but as I was walking away toward where I parked the car I was passed by a man in a jeep. When I turned back to look, I saw he had driven right up to the whale and was inspecting it up close. Only then did I realize the scope of how large he was. The jeep was parked right next to him and its side was still a couple of feet taller than the vehicle. The man walking next to him appeared to be so small. It reminded me of a science fiction movie.
> 
> Lee came over yesterday and told us that they were in the process of removing the whale. He said that they estimated him to be about 60+ feet long. When you think about it, it is an incredible creature.
> 
> During my first summer here in Nova Scotia, I went on one of the whale watching tours that are advertised all over this part of the province. I will be honest and say that I wasn't too thrilled about going, as they were costly and I thought that they were much of a tourist trap thing. What were we going to see? A tail slipping into the ocean in the distance like we see in the movies?
> 
> However, it turned out to be one of the most fantastic experiences in my life. The first hour or so was not remarkable. We headed out toward center of the Bay of Fundy and there were one or two spottings of a breaching whale in the distance. If you weren't looking in the right direction, you would have missed it. I thought that I was right in my cynicism of the entire process and took the missed sightings in stride.
> 
> Then about an hour and a half into the three hour trip, the boat became full of excitement. They cut the engines and we sat quietly on the water and were approached by not one, but two large hump backed whales. The next hour or so was fascinating, as the whales 'played' right near the boat. They were huge (about 50 feet long) and kept going under the boat and sticking out their heads and watching us and it was almost as if you could touch them. It was quite a thrilling experience.
> 
> As they swam playfully under the boat, you couldn't help but think that all they had to do was surface quickly and they would certainly be able to overturn it. But they were gentle and the guides even had names for them, as they apparently were 'regulars' that occupied that part of the bay. I can't remember another time when I felt so in awe of nature. They stayed there for over an hour, just hanging around the boat and occasionally sticking their heads out of the water like you see dolphins do at the zoo and watching us. I wonder what they were thinking of the whole thing?
> 
> As I said, it was an experience of a lifetime.
> 
> I hope to go again some day and this time bring my camera. Although I don't think that I would ever be able to capture the excitement and awe that I felt in a picture. As sad as it was to see this whale who's life was over here on the beach, it reminded me of how our world is so full of amazing things and magnificent creatures - some which are in our own back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about all these things the past couple of days. And I feel that my appreciation for my surroundings has deepened somewhat. And also for the wonder of nature.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you take some time to appreciate your own surroundings too.


even in death the nature has beauty … though sad to see it stranded it can gives the 
sparkel for one or two to think more about what they do and want to do with there life
both use and throw away and what they want to work with in the future 
even gives inspiration to artist and designers … 

nice picture you found to us 

have a great weekend Sheila

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Pattern Packets and 'Just Thinking'*
> 
> Today's post isn't going to be very exciting, I am afraid. I spent pretty much of yesterday working on the patterns for the new ornaments. I took 'good' pictures of each individually and then in the designated sets and I have to work a bit on those photographs before integrating them into the pattern packets. I also picked through the line work and made everything just right for both the small ornament sizes and the plaque sized designs. I hope to finish up the instructions today so I can get them on the site - hopefully by tomorrow.
> 
> We did take time to go for a long walk. We found a 'new' trail not too far from the house and followed it quite a distance. It used to be the old train tracks that ran through our area (there are no more trains here) and it is now used by people who ride four wheelers. It was a nice walk and quite warm for this time of year - around 17C - and we thought we would take advantage of what was probably the last of the warm weather for the year. Upon returning home, I spoke to my son and he told me that they were getting their first sleet/snow in the Chicago area. I also saw that some of my friends in Michigan were experiencing the same so in the next day or so the cold front will have moved its way here.
> 
> It rained throughout the night, and is still raining now. The winds are gusty and picking up too. Winter is coming.
> 
> We had something sad happen this week in our town. On Monday, a large hump backed whale washed up on the shore right near the fishing plant. My friend Lee (who takes care of the wharf cats) came and told us.
> 
> I needed to go to the store on Tuesday and I went down to the beach to see it. I usually wouldn't do that but I suppose that curiosity got the best of me. When I got there, there was only one other woman on the beach. She started talking to me about it and said they didn't know what had killed it. Perhaps it was just his time. Although it was over a city block away, you could see how massive it was. I walked a bit closer, but in the end, kept my distance. It was sad to see such a magnificent creature that way. I know it is part of nature, but it was sad nonetheless.
> 
> I only stayed for a moment, my curiosity satisfied, but as I was walking away toward where I parked the car I was passed by a man in a jeep. When I turned back to look, I saw he had driven right up to the whale and was inspecting it up close. Only then did I realize the scope of how large he was. The jeep was parked right next to him and its side was still a couple of feet taller than the vehicle. The man walking next to him appeared to be so small. It reminded me of a science fiction movie.
> 
> Lee came over yesterday and told us that they were in the process of removing the whale. He said that they estimated him to be about 60+ feet long. When you think about it, it is an incredible creature.
> 
> During my first summer here in Nova Scotia, I went on one of the whale watching tours that are advertised all over this part of the province. I will be honest and say that I wasn't too thrilled about going, as they were costly and I thought that they were much of a tourist trap thing. What were we going to see? A tail slipping into the ocean in the distance like we see in the movies?
> 
> However, it turned out to be one of the most fantastic experiences in my life. The first hour or so was not remarkable. We headed out toward center of the Bay of Fundy and there were one or two spottings of a breaching whale in the distance. If you weren't looking in the right direction, you would have missed it. I thought that I was right in my cynicism of the entire process and took the missed sightings in stride.
> 
> Then about an hour and a half into the three hour trip, the boat became full of excitement. They cut the engines and we sat quietly on the water and were approached by not one, but two large hump backed whales. The next hour or so was fascinating, as the whales 'played' right near the boat. They were huge (about 50 feet long) and kept going under the boat and sticking out their heads and watching us and it was almost as if you could touch them. It was quite a thrilling experience.
> 
> As they swam playfully under the boat, you couldn't help but think that all they had to do was surface quickly and they would certainly be able to overturn it. But they were gentle and the guides even had names for them, as they apparently were 'regulars' that occupied that part of the bay. I can't remember another time when I felt so in awe of nature. They stayed there for over an hour, just hanging around the boat and occasionally sticking their heads out of the water like you see dolphins do at the zoo and watching us. I wonder what they were thinking of the whole thing?
> 
> As I said, it was an experience of a lifetime.
> 
> I hope to go again some day and this time bring my camera. Although I don't think that I would ever be able to capture the excitement and awe that I felt in a picture. As sad as it was to see this whale who's life was over here on the beach, it reminded me of how our world is so full of amazing things and magnificent creatures - some which are in our own back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about all these things the past couple of days. And I feel that my appreciation for my surroundings has deepened somewhat. And also for the wonder of nature.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you take some time to appreciate your own surroundings too.


I agree Dennis! I hope you have great weekend too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up*

Well folks, it seems I am finally going to be able to finish this up today. Yesterday I spent most of the day working on photos for the pattern packets of the new ornaments. Since there were 24 ornaments (12 of each finish), I wanted to have a single shot of each and also group shots with each type together. That's a lot of editing, even if it is only a couple of steps.

Then I had the step-by-step pictures to work on before I could begin writing. I have gotten in the habit of taking pictures along the way whenever I make a new project and I try to include them in the pattern. With all the resources that I have, it costs me no more time and I find that it really does make a better pattern packet. Not only does it help me organize my thinking when remembering how I did things, but I think it also helps the customer who may have not done this type of project before to better understand the process. All in all it is a good thing.

It takes a while longer to do things this way, but I really like it. I got into the habit of doing things in this manner and I see no reason to go back. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information or being redundant in my instructions than leaving something out and assuming that people know. I always try to look at things with the attitude that I am teaching the process to someone who is new to scroll sawing and hope that I can instruct them properly. How else can we work to expand our craft and keep the newcomers interested?

I hope at some point today to get the new project up on the site. I usually like to update things when I have at least a few new items to present, but there has been many inquiries for this project in the last few day and people are looking for it, so I want to get it up there as quickly as possible. But I still want to make sure that it is done properly and proof read and correct - especially since I know that so many copies will sell quickly. I picked through the line work quite a bit the other day and dare I say that everything in that department is where I want it to be.

So I don't have much to talk about today except I am moving right along and getting things buttoned up. Sometimes even my work is a bit 'routine' it seems. Everything is working well.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The cold front has arrived and it is quite windy out. It rained pretty much all day yesterday, but it was quite warm for most of the day too. The cold air didn't arrive until nightfall. Winter is definitely on its way.










It may seem like it is taking a long time to finish this project up, but I really don't mind. It feels good to take the time it needs and I am completely enjoying the process, knowing that the final results will be what I envisioned.

"To finish the moment, to find the journey's end in every step of the road, to live the greatest number of good hours, is wisdom" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> Well folks, it seems I am finally going to be able to finish this up today. Yesterday I spent most of the day working on photos for the pattern packets of the new ornaments. Since there were 24 ornaments (12 of each finish), I wanted to have a single shot of each and also group shots with each type together. That's a lot of editing, even if it is only a couple of steps.
> 
> Then I had the step-by-step pictures to work on before I could begin writing. I have gotten in the habit of taking pictures along the way whenever I make a new project and I try to include them in the pattern. With all the resources that I have, it costs me no more time and I find that it really does make a better pattern packet. Not only does it help me organize my thinking when remembering how I did things, but I think it also helps the customer who may have not done this type of project before to better understand the process. All in all it is a good thing.
> 
> It takes a while longer to do things this way, but I really like it. I got into the habit of doing things in this manner and I see no reason to go back. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information or being redundant in my instructions than leaving something out and assuming that people know. I always try to look at things with the attitude that I am teaching the process to someone who is new to scroll sawing and hope that I can instruct them properly. How else can we work to expand our craft and keep the newcomers interested?
> 
> I hope at some point today to get the new project up on the site. I usually like to update things when I have at least a few new items to present, but there has been many inquiries for this project in the last few day and people are looking for it, so I want to get it up there as quickly as possible. But I still want to make sure that it is done properly and proof read and correct - especially since I know that so many copies will sell quickly. I picked through the line work quite a bit the other day and dare I say that everything in that department is where I want it to be.
> 
> So I don't have much to talk about today except I am moving right along and getting things buttoned up. Sometimes even my work is a bit 'routine' it seems. Everything is working well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The cold front has arrived and it is quite windy out. It rained pretty much all day yesterday, but it was quite warm for most of the day too. The cold air didn't arrive until nightfall. Winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like it is taking a long time to finish this project up, but I really don't mind. It feels good to take the time it needs and I am completely enjoying the process, knowing that the final results will be what I envisioned.
> 
> "To finish the moment, to find the journey's end in every step of the road, to live the greatest number of good hours, is wisdom" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


good morning..what a picture, its fogged in but it is still beautiful to me, but man, where is the snow…well im glad to see things are moving along here, and your projects are doing well huh….and i noticed this is number 520 …wow…what a great contribution…i remember the first time you showed up…a wonderful day for lumber jocks i think…yep…well time for breakfast…you have a great day…susan is at the bazaar right now, we got it all set up and ive come home to, rest my body…have a great day…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> Well folks, it seems I am finally going to be able to finish this up today. Yesterday I spent most of the day working on photos for the pattern packets of the new ornaments. Since there were 24 ornaments (12 of each finish), I wanted to have a single shot of each and also group shots with each type together. That's a lot of editing, even if it is only a couple of steps.
> 
> Then I had the step-by-step pictures to work on before I could begin writing. I have gotten in the habit of taking pictures along the way whenever I make a new project and I try to include them in the pattern. With all the resources that I have, it costs me no more time and I find that it really does make a better pattern packet. Not only does it help me organize my thinking when remembering how I did things, but I think it also helps the customer who may have not done this type of project before to better understand the process. All in all it is a good thing.
> 
> It takes a while longer to do things this way, but I really like it. I got into the habit of doing things in this manner and I see no reason to go back. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information or being redundant in my instructions than leaving something out and assuming that people know. I always try to look at things with the attitude that I am teaching the process to someone who is new to scroll sawing and hope that I can instruct them properly. How else can we work to expand our craft and keep the newcomers interested?
> 
> I hope at some point today to get the new project up on the site. I usually like to update things when I have at least a few new items to present, but there has been many inquiries for this project in the last few day and people are looking for it, so I want to get it up there as quickly as possible. But I still want to make sure that it is done properly and proof read and correct - especially since I know that so many copies will sell quickly. I picked through the line work quite a bit the other day and dare I say that everything in that department is where I want it to be.
> 
> So I don't have much to talk about today except I am moving right along and getting things buttoned up. Sometimes even my work is a bit 'routine' it seems. Everything is working well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The cold front has arrived and it is quite windy out. It rained pretty much all day yesterday, but it was quite warm for most of the day too. The cold air didn't arrive until nightfall. Winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like it is taking a long time to finish this project up, but I really don't mind. It feels good to take the time it needs and I am completely enjoying the process, knowing that the final results will be what I envisioned.
> 
> "To finish the moment, to find the journey's end in every step of the road, to live the greatest number of good hours, is wisdom" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


what not even one little mishab at the end of the fog …. yubiiiii …. enjoy the rare moment Sheila 

thougt I shuold have made a little in the shop …. but no some concrete had to be demolished 
and I thought it cuold be winged with my litle grinder and a diamond cutting knife on it ….....
but no … no as you know every knew project call out for a new tool so I had to surender and bought
the big 2000 watt = ca. 3hp grinder and a diamond cutting wheel to it …. auch said the wallet 
but what do you do when you discover the concrete is nearly 20 cm thick :-(
you just go for the nastyest beast you can find …. and have alot of respect for it including remembering
all the safty gear you have a round 
one way or another I just make dust to the gold medal ….. LOL
but it was cold to day this morning we were just slightly under the freezing point 
and have south eastern wind …. yep the winther is sneaking in on us …. Brrrrr

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> Well folks, it seems I am finally going to be able to finish this up today. Yesterday I spent most of the day working on photos for the pattern packets of the new ornaments. Since there were 24 ornaments (12 of each finish), I wanted to have a single shot of each and also group shots with each type together. That's a lot of editing, even if it is only a couple of steps.
> 
> Then I had the step-by-step pictures to work on before I could begin writing. I have gotten in the habit of taking pictures along the way whenever I make a new project and I try to include them in the pattern. With all the resources that I have, it costs me no more time and I find that it really does make a better pattern packet. Not only does it help me organize my thinking when remembering how I did things, but I think it also helps the customer who may have not done this type of project before to better understand the process. All in all it is a good thing.
> 
> It takes a while longer to do things this way, but I really like it. I got into the habit of doing things in this manner and I see no reason to go back. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information or being redundant in my instructions than leaving something out and assuming that people know. I always try to look at things with the attitude that I am teaching the process to someone who is new to scroll sawing and hope that I can instruct them properly. How else can we work to expand our craft and keep the newcomers interested?
> 
> I hope at some point today to get the new project up on the site. I usually like to update things when I have at least a few new items to present, but there has been many inquiries for this project in the last few day and people are looking for it, so I want to get it up there as quickly as possible. But I still want to make sure that it is done properly and proof read and correct - especially since I know that so many copies will sell quickly. I picked through the line work quite a bit the other day and dare I say that everything in that department is where I want it to be.
> 
> So I don't have much to talk about today except I am moving right along and getting things buttoned up. Sometimes even my work is a bit 'routine' it seems. Everything is working well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The cold front has arrived and it is quite windy out. It rained pretty much all day yesterday, but it was quite warm for most of the day too. The cold air didn't arrive until nightfall. Winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like it is taking a long time to finish this project up, but I really don't mind. It feels good to take the time it needs and I am completely enjoying the process, knowing that the final results will be what I envisioned.
> 
> "To finish the moment, to find the journey's end in every step of the road, to live the greatest number of good hours, is wisdom" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Hi, Grizz! - I hope Sue does well at the bazaar. I have heard so many mixed stories this year. Some people do well and some do terribly. I suppose it is all about timing and where they are held. I have seen her stuff and it is really beautiful. Your stuff is awesome, too. I really think that people will respect the quality and design and I wish you both a fun day.

Dennis - Stay safe using that big equipment. Getting rid of concrete is really not easy. Some 25 years ago when we put an addition on our house, there were large chunks of it that were left over from pouring the foundation and I was the one who cleaned them up so we could save a little money over having someone else do it. Boy! Did I get a workout! Getting new tools is fun, but I can't say I envy you on this one, my friend! Take care and be safe. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> Well folks, it seems I am finally going to be able to finish this up today. Yesterday I spent most of the day working on photos for the pattern packets of the new ornaments. Since there were 24 ornaments (12 of each finish), I wanted to have a single shot of each and also group shots with each type together. That's a lot of editing, even if it is only a couple of steps.
> 
> Then I had the step-by-step pictures to work on before I could begin writing. I have gotten in the habit of taking pictures along the way whenever I make a new project and I try to include them in the pattern. With all the resources that I have, it costs me no more time and I find that it really does make a better pattern packet. Not only does it help me organize my thinking when remembering how I did things, but I think it also helps the customer who may have not done this type of project before to better understand the process. All in all it is a good thing.
> 
> It takes a while longer to do things this way, but I really like it. I got into the habit of doing things in this manner and I see no reason to go back. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information or being redundant in my instructions than leaving something out and assuming that people know. I always try to look at things with the attitude that I am teaching the process to someone who is new to scroll sawing and hope that I can instruct them properly. How else can we work to expand our craft and keep the newcomers interested?
> 
> I hope at some point today to get the new project up on the site. I usually like to update things when I have at least a few new items to present, but there has been many inquiries for this project in the last few day and people are looking for it, so I want to get it up there as quickly as possible. But I still want to make sure that it is done properly and proof read and correct - especially since I know that so many copies will sell quickly. I picked through the line work quite a bit the other day and dare I say that everything in that department is where I want it to be.
> 
> So I don't have much to talk about today except I am moving right along and getting things buttoned up. Sometimes even my work is a bit 'routine' it seems. Everything is working well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The cold front has arrived and it is quite windy out. It rained pretty much all day yesterday, but it was quite warm for most of the day too. The cold air didn't arrive until nightfall. Winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like it is taking a long time to finish this project up, but I really don't mind. It feels good to take the time it needs and I am completely enjoying the process, knowing that the final results will be what I envisioned.
> 
> "To finish the moment, to find the journey's end in every step of the road, to live the greatest number of good hours, is wisdom" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


one thing is for sure 
if you plan on dealing with concrete wet or dry doesn´t matter 
you can deffently skip the gym that month …. LOL

and I´m still in one peice but I don´t think my mucles agree with that 
deffently found a few I didn´t knew I had ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> Well folks, it seems I am finally going to be able to finish this up today. Yesterday I spent most of the day working on photos for the pattern packets of the new ornaments. Since there were 24 ornaments (12 of each finish), I wanted to have a single shot of each and also group shots with each type together. That's a lot of editing, even if it is only a couple of steps.
> 
> Then I had the step-by-step pictures to work on before I could begin writing. I have gotten in the habit of taking pictures along the way whenever I make a new project and I try to include them in the pattern. With all the resources that I have, it costs me no more time and I find that it really does make a better pattern packet. Not only does it help me organize my thinking when remembering how I did things, but I think it also helps the customer who may have not done this type of project before to better understand the process. All in all it is a good thing.
> 
> It takes a while longer to do things this way, but I really like it. I got into the habit of doing things in this manner and I see no reason to go back. I would rather err on the side of providing too much information or being redundant in my instructions than leaving something out and assuming that people know. I always try to look at things with the attitude that I am teaching the process to someone who is new to scroll sawing and hope that I can instruct them properly. How else can we work to expand our craft and keep the newcomers interested?
> 
> I hope at some point today to get the new project up on the site. I usually like to update things when I have at least a few new items to present, but there has been many inquiries for this project in the last few day and people are looking for it, so I want to get it up there as quickly as possible. But I still want to make sure that it is done properly and proof read and correct - especially since I know that so many copies will sell quickly. I picked through the line work quite a bit the other day and dare I say that everything in that department is where I want it to be.
> 
> So I don't have much to talk about today except I am moving right along and getting things buttoned up. Sometimes even my work is a bit 'routine' it seems. Everything is working well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The cold front has arrived and it is quite windy out. It rained pretty much all day yesterday, but it was quite warm for most of the day too. The cold air didn't arrive until nightfall. Winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like it is taking a long time to finish this project up, but I really don't mind. It feels good to take the time it needs and I am completely enjoying the process, knowing that the final results will be what I envisioned.
> 
> "To finish the moment, to find the journey's end in every step of the road, to live the greatest number of good hours, is wisdom" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Oh, I believe that, Dennis! When I did the concrete thingy I was in my mid-20's and in good shape. After an hour or so, I thought I was going to die! I remember laying in a hot bath tub after the work was done with every muscle in my body screaming at me! You take care and take it easy for a while. You need time to recover. Be happy the task is behind you now! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time for a Breath*

I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.

I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.

I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.

As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.

I think this is a good thing.

While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.

I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.

My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.

I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.

As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.










I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.

After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.

I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Breath*
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.
> 
> I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.
> 
> As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.
> 
> I think this is a good thing.
> 
> While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.
> 
> I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.
> 
> My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.
> 
> I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.
> 
> As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.
> 
> After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


Hi Sheila;

Funny how with what ever we do, we feel we do it very well. Kind of a supreme confidence that we're very good at what we do.Yet when we look back at our own work, say 10 years later, we see plenty of room for improvement.

I guess 10 years into the future, what we do now will look kind of feeble, compared to our current abilities.

That said, wait 10 years before redoing your older patterns.

Have a good Sunday.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Breath*
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.
> 
> I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.
> 
> As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.
> 
> I think this is a good thing.
> 
> While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.
> 
> I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.
> 
> My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.
> 
> I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.
> 
> As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.
> 
> After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


You are right, Lee. I could easily get caught in the trap of 'improving the wheel' regarding my old patterns. I think that applies to lots of things in our lives (Oh! I wish I were 20 again!) LOL I think it is all part of the learning process and when we start to become complacent about our work, perhaps it is time to do something else. Not so far back in the past, I remember the hard drive on my computer was 4GB. I felt pretty good about that at the time. It seemed like a LOT for someone like me who worked with graphics. Now between Keith and I we have 7TB networked together on our system. I wonder what we will have in ten years from now?

I find I am getting in the habit of doing things very detailed, and with the feedback I receive from my customers, I think that it is a good habit to get into. They respect my work and I am working hard to build on my reputation for offering a good product. With all the free stuff available, I need to make people want to buy my patterns. As I said earlier this week - it isn't about how many I can produce, but the quality of what I do. To me, that is more important, even if it means less new things.

Thanks for your comment. I hope you have a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Breath*
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.
> 
> I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.
> 
> As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.
> 
> I think this is a good thing.
> 
> While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.
> 
> I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.
> 
> My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.
> 
> I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.
> 
> As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.
> 
> After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


10 years ago
you were in a starter place

with beginer tools and skills

many today
are there too
and find a path through that

there may be newer and better ways

but let the beginners start 
where they feel comfortable

keep all the options open

have a nice walk


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Breath*
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.
> 
> I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.
> 
> As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.
> 
> I think this is a good thing.
> 
> While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.
> 
> I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.
> 
> My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.
> 
> I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.
> 
> As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.
> 
> After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


Good point David. I like offering options. 

Sheila


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Breath*
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.
> 
> I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.
> 
> As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.
> 
> I think this is a good thing.
> 
> While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.
> 
> I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.
> 
> My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.
> 
> I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.
> 
> As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.
> 
> After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


Well, Its about time 

Just ordered the newsletter special and some Candle Trays. Not sure if i will do the painting, got some Curly & Birdseye Maple just waiting for something worthy,maybe i'll dye the outer frames, lots of options. Great job as always.

Thanks

Andrew

[email protected]


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for a Breath*
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief last night when I printed out the final copy of my new pattern packets. it was almost 10:30 pm, and it was a good feeling when I laid my head on the pillow knowing that I was just about finished. I am still awaiting on the final proof reading, but for the most part the thinking part and organizing my thoughts is done and I feel a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I am not sure why these patterns seemed a bit different than usual. Perhaps because I knew that the project was a bit more difficult and I wanted to be extra sure that everything would go smoothly for those who were making it. It seems that instead of getting complacent as I do more and things become a bit more 'routine' the growth in my business is having just the opposite effect - I want to offer more details and do an even better job.
> 
> I think that all the customer contact that I have has a lot to do with that.
> 
> As I look back at my older patterns, I see that there is definitely room for improvement. It isn't that they are bad or the instructions aren't complete. You can certainly follow them and be successful in creating the projects. But over the years, through talking with people and learning myself, I believe I have found much better ways to explain things and present them. Each time I answer a question from a customer, it makes me aware of how I could have perhaps explained something a bit better or in more detail. I learn from them as much as they do from me.
> 
> I think this is a good thing.
> 
> While part of me wants to go back to the over 500 patterns and rewrite parts of them, I know that wouldn't be a prudent thing to do. As I said, even the oldest pattern packets did a decent job of explaining, and it would take a huge amount of time to revise everything at this point. I didn't have the resources or technology that I have today and while I could spend my time updating the old things, I would rather move ahead and do the best job I can on the new.
> 
> I like the point that I am at in my business. It is exciting and rewarding and I feel very inspired by customers and friends alike. From a technical point of view, things are also great. It seems that the fifteen plus years of learning programs and computers and photography is paying off. I must say I am as proud of the pattern packet as I am of the project, as silly as it may seem.
> 
> My biggest reward will be when people buy them and are able to easily follow the instructions and make the projects without issues. It really makes me feel good when I get feedback from customers who had a positive experience and learned from my patterns. It isn't all about line work. Sometime I hear from someone who may have never painted before and was able to do so for the first time on one of my projects. Other times it may be when someone had never bevel cut on the saw and was able to do so successfully the first time after reading my instructions. Whatever the instance, it is great positive reinforcement for both myself and them when everything works as it should.
> 
> I have really come to like that part of my job. In the past, creating the pattern packet was somewhat of an afterthought. I don't think that it was intentional, but I think I was more focused on the project itself and didn't think as much about teaching others to recreate it. But after many years of designing, I find that teaching others how to recreate my designs is just as important as the design itself. And I take pride in doing a good job in that.
> 
> As I worked on these packets this week, I saw people talking on the forums about how much they liked my other patterns. They not only talked about the designs themselves, but the instructions too. Seeing how much they appreciated the extra time that I take in making the packets complete and easy to understand only made me want to do a better job. I can see that I am earning a reputation for a certain level of quality and I want to be sure that I not only maintain that level, but also improve on it wherever I am able. I am certain that it has a lot to do with why my business is growing and doing well even when the economy is so volatile. I am encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting the patterns on the site sometime today. Many people have asked for them this week. As much as I would have liked to rush and put them up there right away, I took the time necessary to make sure that they are right. They are still going through the final proofreading this morning and hopefully I will have them posted by the afternoon. I appreciate everyone's patience and know that when they are done, they will be happy I took the extra time to make them right.
> 
> After that, I don't know what I have in store for the rest of the day. I have a couple of directions to move into, but I am thinking that I may just take a little time to take a breath and regroup. I think it will do me good. Perhaps a nice long walk in the woods would be in order, as we are still awaiting our first snow. It is brisk out and I think it would be a good chance to get some fresh air and clear my head and start thinking about the next project.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday too.


Thank you so much, Andrew! Yes, there are so many options for the trays and a lot of the stuff I do. I love the self-framing concept because it allows a lot more interest and doesn't take much additional time or material to do so. I was really happy to have these under my belt. It has been a crazy/busy day. But that is good! 

Thank you again for your order and I hope you enjoy everything! If you have questions, you know where to find me!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thank You All So Much*

While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.

For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.

Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.

The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.

I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.

I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.

I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.

Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.

Here are the pictures Carol sent me:



















The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!

The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.

I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.

So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All So Much*
> 
> While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.
> 
> Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.
> 
> The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.
> 
> I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.
> 
> I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.
> 
> I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.
> 
> Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.
> 
> Here are the pictures Carol sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!
> 
> The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.
> 
> I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.
> 
> So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Those are very nice, Sheila. I especially like the sleighs with personalized names on them. An entire tree of those would look so neat. You could have one (or two or three) of each with each family member's name on it. To mix it up, one could use different wood species scattered all over the tree. Even without a large family, one could make some without he names. 
Very good idea.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All So Much*
> 
> While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.
> 
> Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.
> 
> The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.
> 
> I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.
> 
> I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.
> 
> I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.
> 
> Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.
> 
> Here are the pictures Carol sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!
> 
> The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.
> 
> I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.
> 
> So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


yep…your a great hands on site owner, you want to be involved with the whole process , making sure they get exactly what they want the way they want it, very personalized …your terrific about that, i just love seeing the two pictures, seeing your patterns made by someone else and the little changes they make to help it be more personalized for them is way cool, it makes me feel all christmas e…....dont know how to spell that one…lol…..so here it is a bright and beautiful monday…have a great day…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All So Much*
> 
> While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.
> 
> Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.
> 
> The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.
> 
> I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.
> 
> I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.
> 
> I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.
> 
> Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.
> 
> Here are the pictures Carol sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!
> 
> The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.
> 
> I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.
> 
> So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


thank´s for sharing the pictures with us 
have a great day over there both of you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All So Much*
> 
> While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.
> 
> Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.
> 
> The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.
> 
> I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.
> 
> I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.
> 
> I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.
> 
> Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.
> 
> Here are the pictures Carol sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!
> 
> The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.
> 
> I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.
> 
> So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila, you have every right to feel proud of your product and your site. I have followed you from Toys in the Attic to Sheila Landry Designs and I think this is your best work ever. Not that I had any complaints about the earlier patterns. I can see how you have grown in your designing skills over the years. Keep up the good work and the rest will take care of it self.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All So Much*
> 
> While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.
> 
> Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.
> 
> The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.
> 
> I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.
> 
> I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.
> 
> I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.
> 
> Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.
> 
> Here are the pictures Carol sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!
> 
> The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.
> 
> I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.
> 
> So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila, Congratulations again… including those self framed ones you have recently done. It is only the beginning and is never ending. Keep it up! The original will always be the origin. Yours will always be the design as the beginning and others just make out from it. Go for more beginnings because the past are just history… 
God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All So Much*
> 
> While I am always grateful for the life I have and the people in it, there are some days when it seems quite overwhelming to me. I have wonderful kids, friends and people in my life who make every day good (they even make the not so good ones better) I have a job that I love which allows me to be creative and meet other creative people and share that joy with them. I live in a quiet, beautiful and peaceful place, yet I am still able to 'visit' and communicate with people all over the world, who not only inspire me, but also become good friends. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> For those of you who read often, you know that sometimes I get all warm and fuzzy like this. I don't always know what brings it on, but every once in a while I just take a step back and look in awe at my life and I feel so grateful that I have to say it.
> 
> Yesterday I posted my new patterns up on my site and at the various places that I have on the web here (Picasa Web Albums, Facebook, Scrollsaw Workshop, etc.) While I do this often, it is rare that I post to everything at once. Usually it is just here or there, but I was particularly proud of this project and I thought I would spend the time and do so. I also put out a newsletter to my subscribers announcing that the patterns were now available.
> 
> The response that I received was overwhelming. In all the time that I have been doing this, I have never received such a reaction to a mailing. Maybe it was the timing. Maybe the product. Maybe just a little bit of both. It was like all the planets and stars and sun were aligned properly and things just worked out.
> 
> I planned on doing some drawing for the rest of the day, but I am happy to say that I spent the afternoon and evening filling orders and answering emails and corresponding with my customers. It was great.
> 
> I really love my customers. I enjoy when they share their pictures and ideas and thoughts with me. It's a part of the business that I don't ever want to change. When I receive an order from my site, I am the one that sends it out. I know that many sites have the ability to be fully automated, and I do believe that my site is the same. If I wanted to change things, I could set it up where my patterns are uploaded as downloadable files (like I do for the free pattern) and the customers would be able to self-serve without me being involved at all. But I really don't want to do that. To me, that somewhat de-personalizes (is that a word?) things and to me it would take away part of what I like about it.
> 
> I know that as I grow I need to figure out ways to do things more efficiently, and I think that in many aspects I am doing just that. But for now at least, I like that I personally fill each order and have direct contact with every customer that I have. I want to hold on to that as long as I can.
> 
> Yesterday as I was filling an order, I recognized a customer who has purchased some of my patterns before. As usual, I put a little personal greeting in when I sent her order. A little while later, I received a nice message back from her, including some pictures of what she has done with my patterns. I was thrilled that she had such fun with them and it made me feel good to see that she not only enjoyed them, but had several orders for the finished projects. This is one of my favorite parts of designing.
> 
> Here are the pictures Carol sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is a variety of my embellished ornament designs where she embedded different beads and stones into the pieces. I think they look great!
> 
> The second picture shows how Carol scrolled names into the tops of the little sled ornaments that I designed to personalize them for people. She said she has many ordered.
> 
> I really appreciate when people share things like this with me. Sometimes they seem to be timid about it and say they hope I won't be insulted because they changed the design. Nothing could be further from how I feel. I always am very flattered that someone would take the time to modify my designs to suit their own needs. Many times, seeing the different ways that they utilize the patterns also sparks some new ideas in me for future designs. It is all good.
> 
> So with that said, I just want to say 'thank you' again to everyone for all your support and friendship. Whether you are family or friends or customers or a little of each, I truly appreciate your comments and feedback and ideas. You just make me want to do even better!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


You guys are the BEST! It was another busy day again today and it was so nice to see the comments you left me here. I really like this forum and the people that I have met here. I think we have a good group. We all support each other and inspire each other too. I am very happy that visiting here with you all has become part of my daily life. Have a great night everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Opportunity*

It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.

I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.

I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.

That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.

Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.

I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"

Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.

I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.

I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.










I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.

Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


hey thats great news for you … or at least a big pad on your shoulders … congrats Sheila 
even though you will come around on the first articles little lighter than normal 
do to the scrollsaw class you have made here and the articles you have made ellswhere 
it still be a big work to do for you … I hope they will pay you well for the time

and you are right it ain´t time to sit back in the seat and the coalshovel in the corner 
the hill a head is steap and you need all the power you can drag out of the train 
to get up where it starts to flatten out .... but the hardest part will bee to stay just there
where there is still momentum /development in the train you don´t want to see it climp over 
nor wuold we 

continue to have a great day Sheila 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Yes, Dennis - All the writing that I have done here and on other sites, as well as the classes I did here and in Saratoga will certainly be helpful. All the details aren't set yet, but I do know that they want something that is rather *brief*. I am sure that will be the hardest part for me! LOL But I can certainly reference my other online videos and material that has been posted and hopefully it will gain some interest and earn me some credibility with new people. I can't see it being bad.

You are right too about slowing down. That is the last thing I want to do! I am just starting to have FUN! 

Have a wonderful day too!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi Sheila;

I'm thinking I should ask you for an autograph!

Good luck with it.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Lee - I just had to say that!  Now you are talking silly!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


thats great news sheila

i rode freight trains
for 5 years

the best advise i can give
is grab the ladder
on the front of any car
if it is going to fast
you get thrown against the car
and down to the ground

if you grab the one on the back
it can throw you in between the cars
on the track

keep us posted


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sheila:
I tried to order the Christmas Ornaments package and it was a no go.
Can you help. I also tried to email. No luck.
Thank you


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general.  I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I checked the site and at first it wasn't coming up. It is now and I sent you an email with the link. I got your email after I saw you message here. Please let me know if it works for you and I can call you otherwise. 

Thanks for your patience. Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Opportunity*
> 
> It certainly has been a busy week. Everything seems like it is coming together and falling into place. Although I am cautious when using that phrase because it tends to make everything look as if it happened by chance. Those of you who run your own businesses know very well that what many times appears to be 'luck' is the result of many hours/days/months and sometimes years of planning. In any case, as crazy as it is, it is fun and enjoyable and very satisfying.
> 
> I have written before about changing the direction of a failing business and comparing it to changing the direction of a speeding train. First you have to stop the momentum of the direction it is rolling (which is usually no quick fix) and then once it is stopped you need to start moving in the opposite direction, beginning very slowly at first and building momentum as you go.
> 
> I believe that I have been successful in the first two steps of this process and I am very pleased that things are beginning to really start to show some promise. All the hard work of the past two to three years is beginning to show and starting to make a real difference in things. It has been a very valuable life lesson in sticking with something that I believe in and having the guts to stay with things when they weren't doing so well and keeping focused on my vision of what I want my company to be. And while we still aren't there yet, I feel we are well on our way and I am happy.
> 
> That isn't to say that now is the time to sit back and do nothing. I believe it is quite the opposite. I feel that goals should be ever-changing and revised many times over to keep a company fresh and exciting. And I plan to do just that.
> 
> Last week I was presented with an opportunity from one of the major companies in the scroll saw and tool industries. I was asked to contribute to a new type of newsletter that they were starting which would be a free online source for their customer. The newsletter would be strictly educational and not a self-promotion venue and would feature different guest writers which would address issues in their specialized field of woodworking. Needless to say, I was very intrigued.
> 
> I look at this opportunity to reach a great deal of woodworkers who have maybe not considered scroll sawing as part of their woodworking repertoire. I picture their shops filled with wonderful tools and a lowly little scroll saw sitting in the corner, covered with dust and forgotten. I would love the opportunity to get these guys and girls thinking "I have one of those things! Maybe I should drag it out and try it and see what I can do!"
> 
> Nothing makes me feel better than hearing stories of scroll saws long forgotten given new life and pulled out of 'retirement' after someone sees one of my classes or videos or sees a pattern of mine that they 'just have to try.' I am very much an advocate of the scroll saw as you well know. I think it is not only fun, but challenging and versatile and one of the easiest ways to get someone involved in woodworking as a whole. While most of the projects I do on the scroll saw need only the saw and drill to accomplish, it isn't long before the scroller is looking at drill presses, sanders, routers, and then it escalates to table saws, planers, band saws, lathes and so on and so on.
> 
> I think an undertaking like this are good for woodworking as a whole, and I am very pleased and flattered to be invited to take part in it. I will certainly talk about it more as it develops and keep everyone posted. I think that since it does cover other aspects of woodworking in addition to scroll sawing, it will be of interest to many of the woodworkers here.
> 
> I really like how things are constantly changing in my business. The best analogy I can think of is a kaleidoscope, with and ever changing pattern. This I feel keeps things fresh and exciting and allows room for constant growth in so many directions. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this new venture. I think it will be a rewarding experience as well as gain some exposure to my business and what I do. I am grateful for this opportunity and hope that it not only increases my own presence in the woodworking field, but also that of scroll sawing in general. I think it will be a good thing.
> 
> Stretching our vision and trying new things is very positive in many ways. Whether we succeed or fail, it is rare that we try something new and don't come out of it a little better than we went in. The experience alone can be a valuable lesson for the future and something that will help us a long way down the road. We will never know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Another Congratulations! and this is the third time and like you mentioned… "The possibilities are endless." ... and so with my congratulations… As long as there are opportunities, all we need is to grab them. God Bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Challenge*

I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.

I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)

Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."

You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.

So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.

When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.

I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.

So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.

I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.

Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.

So here are the "before" pictures . . . .

A Santa head -










A poinsettia:










And some candy canes:










And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.

So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!

With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Challenge*
> 
> I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.
> 
> I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)
> 
> Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."
> 
> You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.
> 
> So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.
> 
> When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.
> 
> I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.
> 
> So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.
> 
> I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.
> 
> Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.
> 
> So here are the "before" pictures . . . .
> 
> A Santa head -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poinsettia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some candy canes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.
> 
> So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!
> 
> With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


Some of us are happiest when we have twice as much to do as we can get done. At least that's what my wife tells me. I believe that it's easier to have direction and focus when we're really busy. It's easier to put off those things we don't enjoy doing when we have a large list of other things that need to be done.

We spend most of our time doing the things we have to do, and the rest on the things we need to do, on a rare occasion we get to do the things we want to do. If we are really lucky the things we have to do and need to do are also things we enjoy doing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Challenge*
> 
> I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.
> 
> I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)
> 
> Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."
> 
> You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.
> 
> So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.
> 
> When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.
> 
> I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.
> 
> So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.
> 
> I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.
> 
> Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.
> 
> So here are the "before" pictures . . . .
> 
> A Santa head -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poinsettia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some candy canes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.
> 
> So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!
> 
> With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


Hi, Dan:
I also tend to do best under deadlines. Whether they are self-imposed or set from the outside, they are good for me. When people ask me to 'do it when you get the chance' I somehow put it on the back burner and it takes me forever. I much more prefer 'I need it by . . . .' and I can deal with that absolute better than some vague time in the future.

I really do love what I do though, so mostly it is fun and not bad. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Challenge*
> 
> I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.
> 
> I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)
> 
> Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."
> 
> You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.
> 
> So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.
> 
> When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.
> 
> I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.
> 
> So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.
> 
> I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.
> 
> Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.
> 
> So here are the "before" pictures . . . .
> 
> A Santa head -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poinsettia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some candy canes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.
> 
> So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!
> 
> With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


I was just thinking, Sheila just dosen't have enough to do. LOL

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Challenge*
> 
> I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.
> 
> I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)
> 
> Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."
> 
> You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.
> 
> So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.
> 
> When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.
> 
> I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.
> 
> So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.
> 
> I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.
> 
> Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.
> 
> So here are the "before" pictures . . . .
> 
> A Santa head -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poinsettia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some candy canes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.
> 
> So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!
> 
> With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


Bring it on!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Challenge*
> 
> I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.
> 
> I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)
> 
> Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."
> 
> You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.
> 
> So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.
> 
> When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.
> 
> I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.
> 
> So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.
> 
> I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.
> 
> Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.
> 
> So here are the "before" pictures . . . .
> 
> A Santa head -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poinsettia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some candy canes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.
> 
> So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!
> 
> With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


Just like a Timex…

... Keeps on ticking…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Challenge*
> 
> I am trying not to feel overwhelmed at this point. Even though it is only Wednesday, it seems like the week was already six days long. To say I have been busy is an understatement, and even though that is a very good thing, I just need to not let it all get to me.
> 
> I find myself with my head in many different directions again. Magazine, wholesalers, website, painting, etc. It makes me think of the stereotype of a three ringed circus with action going on everywhere. None of this is bad, mind you. I just wish I were twins some days (or triplets!)
> 
> Then yesterday in the midst of things I had my wonderful friends Bernie and Ellen stop in unexpectedly. They phoned when they were five minutes from my house to see if I was home and of course I told them to come on over. With them they brought a painting project that Ellen wanted me to do for her outside Christmas decorations "in my spare time."
> 
> You see, she has this little section of picket fence that sits in her front yard, and sticking up from the fence are four different painted seasonal characters. They are about 10-12 inches in diameter and for some reason or another, she lost her Christmas ones. She had some old cardboard cutouts from the 1950's (you know- the kind from school bulletin boards and that you put in windows) and Bernie had tried to glue them to the 1" pine pieces to make the decorations. Needless to say they looked - well - crummy. Not to mention they wouldn't last through a Nova Scotia winter.
> 
> So they asked me if I could paint the pieces instead, and I agreed to do it. In all the years I have known them, I have always liked doing stuff like this for them. They are what I call my "Canadian Family" and there is nothing that I wouldn't do for them (last year I gave them one of my skating pond sets for their Christmas present, which was one of my coolest projects, I thought.) But with things being so busy right now for me, I wonder how I am ever going to fit these into my day(s) in time for the season.
> 
> When my kids were young and in grammar school, my friend Cari I used to volunteer for many school events like hot lunches and special carnivals and fund raisers. Cari and I noticed that the ones who regularly helped out were usually the ones that were busiest in general, or had the most kids there. It seemed that no matter how busy they were, they always had a little more time to give.
> 
> I like the saying "the more I have to do, the more I get done." I think a lot of us live that way. We are pushed and motivated by the long list of tasks we need to accomplish.
> 
> So with that said, I will shift things a little bit and find time to do this. Sometimes raising the bar is a good thing and some of my best work comes of it.
> 
> I have set a goal inside my head as to when I want to finish these by (along with the other goals that were there before) and it will be a nice little self-challenge to see if I am able to do so. I am almost afraid to state it here, because it may not be possible, but I think I can at least keep it in mind and see how close I can be.
> 
> Is that the chickens' way out? Maybe. But I don't really feel like putting myself out here that much when in all likelihood I don't know if I can do it. Besides, this is more of a self-challenge than anything else. You can all cheer me on without actually knowing what my ridiculous expectations are. I promise to be honest as to whether I make it or not. In the mean time, it may be just the challenge I need to kick me into high gear for a while. That could be fun.
> 
> So here are the "before" pictures . . . .
> 
> A Santa head -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poinsettia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some candy canes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth piece will be a bell. They didn't have a picture of that, but I am sure I can come up with something in the same 'flavor' as these nostalgic cut outs. The bell one is especially important though because their last name is "Bell" and they really, really like bell stuff - especially at the holidays.
> 
> So I have my work cut out for me. But you know, just writing about this little challenge is making me feel good. I am kind of gearing up for it and already I am starting to get more excited about it just by talking about it. I think it is going to be fun!
> 
> With all that said, I had better get a move on. The sun is just coming up and time is a'wasting! I hope you all have a great middle of the week day today and maybe find some challenges yourself for some extra motivation! Most of all - have FUN!


that will be some challenge for you to hit the same antik look Sheila
but if any can do it ,it most be you  if they just had come to you 
2 weeks before even to be finished with one in a week wuold be hard enoff 
fingers crossed here 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Customer Service is Still Alive and Well*

Today I awoke a little earlier than usual and I just didn't want to go back to sleep. It was one of those days where my head was spinning about all the stuff I wanted to work on. I don't mind though and I feel like I am ready to get moving a little early and hopefully accomplish a lot today.

I pushed the pile pretty good yesterday. I just about finished up a special request from someone that I wanted to get done. I also did some errands and got some business stuff out of the way. It is amazing how doing the little things like that can eat up the minutes in a day. But it always feels good when those small tasks are done and behind you.

I wanted to mention something that happened the other day that got my attention. It has to do with business more than woodworking, but I suppose that is OK. In any case, I found it interesting and thought I would share it.

The other day when I picked up my mail, I noticed that I received a card from my bank here in Canada. It wasn't the usual business sized envelope, and struck me as odd. Upon opening it, I saw that it was a hand written note from one of the regular tellers at the branch where I do business. In the note, she thanked me for waiting in line on one of my recent visits and said she appreciated my patience.

I was quite impressed.

I actually had to think back to what she was talking about and I did remember the previous week when there was a customer in front of me that had some issues and I had to wait maybe 3-5 minutes in line. I never really thought much about it at the time, as growing up in the busy Chicago area things like waiting in line at the bank, post office and grocery store is pretty much a part of life. I remember times when I needed to wait up to half an hour to mail off orders, with the line snaking around several times like it does at an amusement park. It just seemed to be part of life.

I don't know if it is part of living in a small town or part of the bank trying to improve customer service or what the reason was for the note. Here in Canada, there are only four major banks that I can think of - unlike the United States where there are countless institutions to choose from. The pickin's here are slim and I was quite surprised that one company (after all - a bank is a company when it comes down to it) would go to such measures in the name of good customer service. I am absolutely certain that it isn't because of the amount of money I have sitting with them. 

I have been with this bank for almost eight years now - since I came to Canada. When I lived in Digby, I knew all the tellers there and they were all friendly and helpful. I rather thought that it was because I kind of stood out because of my US citizenship and how I frequently had to deal with issues of conversions and things along that line. Since most of my transactions were not really 'routine', I got to know them pretty well.

When I moved here to Clare almost three years ago, it felt odd going into the bank and not knowing the staff in this way. I had become rather used to being recognized as part of the community and it kind of showed me how much I had come to like it. But soon the relationships were once again forged and even though I had far less issues than I had in the beginning, I find myself again in a friendly and helpful atmosphere. It is kind of nice.

There have even been times in the past year or so when the tellers make suggestions on the type of accounts I have (based on seeing how I use them) and have changed parts of it so that it costs me less to operate. You would think that this would lose money for them, but in the long run, it builds a lasting relationship with their customers that will come back in other ways. I like that.

In my own business, I try to do the same thing. Sometimes people forget to put a free pattern on their order that they may have qualified for, or there would be a more economical way to purchase multiple patterns from me and if they miss it and I have already received their order and notice it, I make it a point to let them know so that they can take advantage of the discounts. I just think it is good business. After all, the rewards are there in the first place as a way to show my regular customers my appreciation. It always makes me feel good to offer loyal customers a little extra.

In these difficult times, when everyone is struggling, it is good to know that customer service still exists in some companies. While a small thing like a note card may not seem a lot to many, the mere fact that they acknowledged my time and respected that meant a great deal to me. I realize that there are cynics who may brush this off as nothing, but for myself, I feel that it was a good gesture and it goes far to strengthen my loyalty as a customer to them. Sometimes the little things mean a lot.










I have always felt that showing appreciation and saying 'thank you' is an important part of life. No matter how small an act of kindness or good service is, acknowledging it goes a long way. It costs nothing to thank someone. And it not only shows people that what they do is noticed, but also that they are appreciated too. Everybody wins.

I think I am going to focus on my 'extra project' today I think. It will be a nice change of pace and I am itching to get out the paints anyway.

Have a great day!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Customer Service is Still Alive and Well*
> 
> Today I awoke a little earlier than usual and I just didn't want to go back to sleep. It was one of those days where my head was spinning about all the stuff I wanted to work on. I don't mind though and I feel like I am ready to get moving a little early and hopefully accomplish a lot today.
> 
> I pushed the pile pretty good yesterday. I just about finished up a special request from someone that I wanted to get done. I also did some errands and got some business stuff out of the way. It is amazing how doing the little things like that can eat up the minutes in a day. But it always feels good when those small tasks are done and behind you.
> 
> I wanted to mention something that happened the other day that got my attention. It has to do with business more than woodworking, but I suppose that is OK. In any case, I found it interesting and thought I would share it.
> 
> The other day when I picked up my mail, I noticed that I received a card from my bank here in Canada. It wasn't the usual business sized envelope, and struck me as odd. Upon opening it, I saw that it was a hand written note from one of the regular tellers at the branch where I do business. In the note, she thanked me for waiting in line on one of my recent visits and said she appreciated my patience.
> 
> I was quite impressed.
> 
> I actually had to think back to what she was talking about and I did remember the previous week when there was a customer in front of me that had some issues and I had to wait maybe 3-5 minutes in line. I never really thought much about it at the time, as growing up in the busy Chicago area things like waiting in line at the bank, post office and grocery store is pretty much a part of life. I remember times when I needed to wait up to half an hour to mail off orders, with the line snaking around several times like it does at an amusement park. It just seemed to be part of life.
> 
> I don't know if it is part of living in a small town or part of the bank trying to improve customer service or what the reason was for the note. Here in Canada, there are only four major banks that I can think of - unlike the United States where there are countless institutions to choose from. The pickin's here are slim and I was quite surprised that one company (after all - a bank is a company when it comes down to it) would go to such measures in the name of good customer service. I am absolutely certain that it isn't because of the amount of money I have sitting with them.
> 
> I have been with this bank for almost eight years now - since I came to Canada. When I lived in Digby, I knew all the tellers there and they were all friendly and helpful. I rather thought that it was because I kind of stood out because of my US citizenship and how I frequently had to deal with issues of conversions and things along that line. Since most of my transactions were not really 'routine', I got to know them pretty well.
> 
> When I moved here to Clare almost three years ago, it felt odd going into the bank and not knowing the staff in this way. I had become rather used to being recognized as part of the community and it kind of showed me how much I had come to like it. But soon the relationships were once again forged and even though I had far less issues than I had in the beginning, I find myself again in a friendly and helpful atmosphere. It is kind of nice.
> 
> There have even been times in the past year or so when the tellers make suggestions on the type of accounts I have (based on seeing how I use them) and have changed parts of it so that it costs me less to operate. You would think that this would lose money for them, but in the long run, it builds a lasting relationship with their customers that will come back in other ways. I like that.
> 
> In my own business, I try to do the same thing. Sometimes people forget to put a free pattern on their order that they may have qualified for, or there would be a more economical way to purchase multiple patterns from me and if they miss it and I have already received their order and notice it, I make it a point to let them know so that they can take advantage of the discounts. I just think it is good business. After all, the rewards are there in the first place as a way to show my regular customers my appreciation. It always makes me feel good to offer loyal customers a little extra.
> 
> In these difficult times, when everyone is struggling, it is good to know that customer service still exists in some companies. While a small thing like a note card may not seem a lot to many, the mere fact that they acknowledged my time and respected that meant a great deal to me. I realize that there are cynics who may brush this off as nothing, but for myself, I feel that it was a good gesture and it goes far to strengthen my loyalty as a customer to them. Sometimes the little things mean a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always felt that showing appreciation and saying 'thank you' is an important part of life. No matter how small an act of kindness or good service is, acknowledging it goes a long way. It costs nothing to thank someone. And it not only shows people that what they do is noticed, but also that they are appreciated too. Everybody wins.
> 
> I think I am going to focus on my 'extra project' today I think. It will be a nice change of pace and I am itching to get out the paints anyway.
> 
> Have a great day!


that was a nice thing for her to do, regardless of the reason, she did it, to me in this world…getting something like this is a very nice thing, i think were living in a very busy world…at least people make it that way…so for you to get this very nice note, its a great gesture…so you have a wonderful day…and since i do know you, i already know your keen on this subject as you are very good at it yourself…...so keep being who you are and customer service in your world will always be alive…that is good customer service….....))........


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Customer Service is Still Alive and Well*
> 
> Today I awoke a little earlier than usual and I just didn't want to go back to sleep. It was one of those days where my head was spinning about all the stuff I wanted to work on. I don't mind though and I feel like I am ready to get moving a little early and hopefully accomplish a lot today.
> 
> I pushed the pile pretty good yesterday. I just about finished up a special request from someone that I wanted to get done. I also did some errands and got some business stuff out of the way. It is amazing how doing the little things like that can eat up the minutes in a day. But it always feels good when those small tasks are done and behind you.
> 
> I wanted to mention something that happened the other day that got my attention. It has to do with business more than woodworking, but I suppose that is OK. In any case, I found it interesting and thought I would share it.
> 
> The other day when I picked up my mail, I noticed that I received a card from my bank here in Canada. It wasn't the usual business sized envelope, and struck me as odd. Upon opening it, I saw that it was a hand written note from one of the regular tellers at the branch where I do business. In the note, she thanked me for waiting in line on one of my recent visits and said she appreciated my patience.
> 
> I was quite impressed.
> 
> I actually had to think back to what she was talking about and I did remember the previous week when there was a customer in front of me that had some issues and I had to wait maybe 3-5 minutes in line. I never really thought much about it at the time, as growing up in the busy Chicago area things like waiting in line at the bank, post office and grocery store is pretty much a part of life. I remember times when I needed to wait up to half an hour to mail off orders, with the line snaking around several times like it does at an amusement park. It just seemed to be part of life.
> 
> I don't know if it is part of living in a small town or part of the bank trying to improve customer service or what the reason was for the note. Here in Canada, there are only four major banks that I can think of - unlike the United States where there are countless institutions to choose from. The pickin's here are slim and I was quite surprised that one company (after all - a bank is a company when it comes down to it) would go to such measures in the name of good customer service. I am absolutely certain that it isn't because of the amount of money I have sitting with them.
> 
> I have been with this bank for almost eight years now - since I came to Canada. When I lived in Digby, I knew all the tellers there and they were all friendly and helpful. I rather thought that it was because I kind of stood out because of my US citizenship and how I frequently had to deal with issues of conversions and things along that line. Since most of my transactions were not really 'routine', I got to know them pretty well.
> 
> When I moved here to Clare almost three years ago, it felt odd going into the bank and not knowing the staff in this way. I had become rather used to being recognized as part of the community and it kind of showed me how much I had come to like it. But soon the relationships were once again forged and even though I had far less issues than I had in the beginning, I find myself again in a friendly and helpful atmosphere. It is kind of nice.
> 
> There have even been times in the past year or so when the tellers make suggestions on the type of accounts I have (based on seeing how I use them) and have changed parts of it so that it costs me less to operate. You would think that this would lose money for them, but in the long run, it builds a lasting relationship with their customers that will come back in other ways. I like that.
> 
> In my own business, I try to do the same thing. Sometimes people forget to put a free pattern on their order that they may have qualified for, or there would be a more economical way to purchase multiple patterns from me and if they miss it and I have already received their order and notice it, I make it a point to let them know so that they can take advantage of the discounts. I just think it is good business. After all, the rewards are there in the first place as a way to show my regular customers my appreciation. It always makes me feel good to offer loyal customers a little extra.
> 
> In these difficult times, when everyone is struggling, it is good to know that customer service still exists in some companies. While a small thing like a note card may not seem a lot to many, the mere fact that they acknowledged my time and respected that meant a great deal to me. I realize that there are cynics who may brush this off as nothing, but for myself, I feel that it was a good gesture and it goes far to strengthen my loyalty as a customer to them. Sometimes the little things mean a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always felt that showing appreciation and saying 'thank you' is an important part of life. No matter how small an act of kindness or good service is, acknowledging it goes a long way. It costs nothing to thank someone. And it not only shows people that what they do is noticed, but also that they are appreciated too. Everybody wins.
> 
> I think I am going to focus on my 'extra project' today I think. It will be a nice change of pace and I am itching to get out the paints anyway.
> 
> Have a great day!


 from a bank ….. thats a lot …...... 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Customer Service is Still Alive and Well*
> 
> Today I awoke a little earlier than usual and I just didn't want to go back to sleep. It was one of those days where my head was spinning about all the stuff I wanted to work on. I don't mind though and I feel like I am ready to get moving a little early and hopefully accomplish a lot today.
> 
> I pushed the pile pretty good yesterday. I just about finished up a special request from someone that I wanted to get done. I also did some errands and got some business stuff out of the way. It is amazing how doing the little things like that can eat up the minutes in a day. But it always feels good when those small tasks are done and behind you.
> 
> I wanted to mention something that happened the other day that got my attention. It has to do with business more than woodworking, but I suppose that is OK. In any case, I found it interesting and thought I would share it.
> 
> The other day when I picked up my mail, I noticed that I received a card from my bank here in Canada. It wasn't the usual business sized envelope, and struck me as odd. Upon opening it, I saw that it was a hand written note from one of the regular tellers at the branch where I do business. In the note, she thanked me for waiting in line on one of my recent visits and said she appreciated my patience.
> 
> I was quite impressed.
> 
> I actually had to think back to what she was talking about and I did remember the previous week when there was a customer in front of me that had some issues and I had to wait maybe 3-5 minutes in line. I never really thought much about it at the time, as growing up in the busy Chicago area things like waiting in line at the bank, post office and grocery store is pretty much a part of life. I remember times when I needed to wait up to half an hour to mail off orders, with the line snaking around several times like it does at an amusement park. It just seemed to be part of life.
> 
> I don't know if it is part of living in a small town or part of the bank trying to improve customer service or what the reason was for the note. Here in Canada, there are only four major banks that I can think of - unlike the United States where there are countless institutions to choose from. The pickin's here are slim and I was quite surprised that one company (after all - a bank is a company when it comes down to it) would go to such measures in the name of good customer service. I am absolutely certain that it isn't because of the amount of money I have sitting with them.
> 
> I have been with this bank for almost eight years now - since I came to Canada. When I lived in Digby, I knew all the tellers there and they were all friendly and helpful. I rather thought that it was because I kind of stood out because of my US citizenship and how I frequently had to deal with issues of conversions and things along that line. Since most of my transactions were not really 'routine', I got to know them pretty well.
> 
> When I moved here to Clare almost three years ago, it felt odd going into the bank and not knowing the staff in this way. I had become rather used to being recognized as part of the community and it kind of showed me how much I had come to like it. But soon the relationships were once again forged and even though I had far less issues than I had in the beginning, I find myself again in a friendly and helpful atmosphere. It is kind of nice.
> 
> There have even been times in the past year or so when the tellers make suggestions on the type of accounts I have (based on seeing how I use them) and have changed parts of it so that it costs me less to operate. You would think that this would lose money for them, but in the long run, it builds a lasting relationship with their customers that will come back in other ways. I like that.
> 
> In my own business, I try to do the same thing. Sometimes people forget to put a free pattern on their order that they may have qualified for, or there would be a more economical way to purchase multiple patterns from me and if they miss it and I have already received their order and notice it, I make it a point to let them know so that they can take advantage of the discounts. I just think it is good business. After all, the rewards are there in the first place as a way to show my regular customers my appreciation. It always makes me feel good to offer loyal customers a little extra.
> 
> In these difficult times, when everyone is struggling, it is good to know that customer service still exists in some companies. While a small thing like a note card may not seem a lot to many, the mere fact that they acknowledged my time and respected that meant a great deal to me. I realize that there are cynics who may brush this off as nothing, but for myself, I feel that it was a good gesture and it goes far to strengthen my loyalty as a customer to them. Sometimes the little things mean a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always felt that showing appreciation and saying 'thank you' is an important part of life. No matter how small an act of kindness or good service is, acknowledging it goes a long way. It costs nothing to thank someone. And it not only shows people that what they do is noticed, but also that they are appreciated too. Everybody wins.
> 
> I think I am going to focus on my 'extra project' today I think. It will be a nice change of pace and I am itching to get out the paints anyway.
> 
> Have a great day!


Yes, it was pretty cool I thought. Stuff like that does make you feel like there is some hope in this world.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On the Road Again . . .*

Today's post will be brief (for me!) because we are heading out soon. We discovered that there is this huge craft show in Wolfville at Acadia University this weekend and we thought we would scout it out.

The link to the show is Here

It looks like a really cool event. The booth prices are nearly $300 which is mighty steep, and it is $6 to get in the door, but we hope that means that it will be a lot of quality stuff will be there. This is not a flea market!

So we are loading up the sleigh and heading out to Wolfville, which is about two hours north of where we live and hopefully we can put a little (or BIG) dent in our Christmas shopping. We are even kidnapping Keith's mom so she can enjoy the day with us. She does beautiful needlework and had a great appreciation of crafts. All in all, it is going to be a full and fun day!

If the show is good, it will be something that we are going to consider for trying out next year. Not as much with our woodworking stuff, but perhaps Keith's pens and maybe some of my painting stuff. I think that since the cost to participate is so much, it is good that we scout it out first before making a commitment. Keith was somewhat disappointed that we didn't know about it until a couple of days ago, but I think it is for the best. With that type of fee, it is best to see if our stuff would fit in.

Speaking of painting . . .

Besides the usual garden variety of tasks I did yesterday (as well as finishing up a couple of special orders) I began working on my project for Bernie and Ellen.

As usual, I decided to do the most challenging piece first, which was the Santa head. It seems like forever since I 'free style' painted and I am always quite timid about getting started. But so far I think he is coming out nice.

I started up with the piece of 1" pine that measures about 12" tall by 9" wide. I cleaned up the edges left from the band saw by trimming the piece on the scroll saw and then sanded it. I was then ready to go. I transferred the main design to the piece and base coated it in:










Keith asked me why I made his beard grey. (I told him my Santa was going to be a bum!) Actually that is the undercoat color, as is the blue for the fur around his hat. When painting things like this, you have to think in layers, back to front. Then you build the colors over it. It is much easier than starting with say a white beard and then trying to shade it without looking muddy. After all, the shadows are underneath and the deeper you go into the hair the deeper the shadows are.

Makes sense, doesn't it?

So I will be building layers of color as I go and there will actually be very little white when I am finished. Just for the highest highlights.

I needed to do his face and facial features next, so I at least got that far:










I think he is looking good. He is nowhere near being done. I still need to add lots of highlights and some toning but so far he is looking OK and I am happy with him. I will post more pictures as I work on him.

So that is the plan. I had better hit the shower and feed the reindeer and rev up the sleigh. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again . . .*
> 
> Today's post will be brief (for me!) because we are heading out soon. We discovered that there is this huge craft show in Wolfville at Acadia University this weekend and we thought we would scout it out.
> 
> The link to the show is Here
> 
> It looks like a really cool event. The booth prices are nearly $300 which is mighty steep, and it is $6 to get in the door, but we hope that means that it will be a lot of quality stuff will be there. This is not a flea market!
> 
> So we are loading up the sleigh and heading out to Wolfville, which is about two hours north of where we live and hopefully we can put a little (or BIG) dent in our Christmas shopping. We are even kidnapping Keith's mom so she can enjoy the day with us. She does beautiful needlework and had a great appreciation of crafts. All in all, it is going to be a full and fun day!
> 
> If the show is good, it will be something that we are going to consider for trying out next year. Not as much with our woodworking stuff, but perhaps Keith's pens and maybe some of my painting stuff. I think that since the cost to participate is so much, it is good that we scout it out first before making a commitment. Keith was somewhat disappointed that we didn't know about it until a couple of days ago, but I think it is for the best. With that type of fee, it is best to see if our stuff would fit in.
> 
> Speaking of painting . . .
> 
> Besides the usual garden variety of tasks I did yesterday (as well as finishing up a couple of special orders) I began working on my project for Bernie and Ellen.
> 
> As usual, I decided to do the most challenging piece first, which was the Santa head. It seems like forever since I 'free style' painted and I am always quite timid about getting started. But so far I think he is coming out nice.
> 
> I started up with the piece of 1" pine that measures about 12" tall by 9" wide. I cleaned up the edges left from the band saw by trimming the piece on the scroll saw and then sanded it. I was then ready to go. I transferred the main design to the piece and base coated it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith asked me why I made his beard grey. (I told him my Santa was going to be a bum!) Actually that is the undercoat color, as is the blue for the fur around his hat. When painting things like this, you have to think in layers, back to front. Then you build the colors over it. It is much easier than starting with say a white beard and then trying to shade it without looking muddy. After all, the shadows are underneath and the deeper you go into the hair the deeper the shadows are.
> 
> Makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> So I will be building layers of color as I go and there will actually be very little white when I am finished. Just for the highest highlights.
> 
> I needed to do his face and facial features next, so I at least got that far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is looking good. He is nowhere near being done. I still need to add lots of highlights and some toning but so far he is looking OK and I am happy with him. I will post more pictures as I work on him.
> 
> So that is the plan. I had better hit the shower and feed the reindeer and rev up the sleigh. I hope you all have a great day!


Hi Sheila;

Yes, everything makes sense once someone explains it, then shows you how to do it!

How did you put the twinkle in his eye? ... (keeping in mind this is a family site)

Have fun at the show.

Lee


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again . . .*
> 
> Today's post will be brief (for me!) because we are heading out soon. We discovered that there is this huge craft show in Wolfville at Acadia University this weekend and we thought we would scout it out.
> 
> The link to the show is Here
> 
> It looks like a really cool event. The booth prices are nearly $300 which is mighty steep, and it is $6 to get in the door, but we hope that means that it will be a lot of quality stuff will be there. This is not a flea market!
> 
> So we are loading up the sleigh and heading out to Wolfville, which is about two hours north of where we live and hopefully we can put a little (or BIG) dent in our Christmas shopping. We are even kidnapping Keith's mom so she can enjoy the day with us. She does beautiful needlework and had a great appreciation of crafts. All in all, it is going to be a full and fun day!
> 
> If the show is good, it will be something that we are going to consider for trying out next year. Not as much with our woodworking stuff, but perhaps Keith's pens and maybe some of my painting stuff. I think that since the cost to participate is so much, it is good that we scout it out first before making a commitment. Keith was somewhat disappointed that we didn't know about it until a couple of days ago, but I think it is for the best. With that type of fee, it is best to see if our stuff would fit in.
> 
> Speaking of painting . . .
> 
> Besides the usual garden variety of tasks I did yesterday (as well as finishing up a couple of special orders) I began working on my project for Bernie and Ellen.
> 
> As usual, I decided to do the most challenging piece first, which was the Santa head. It seems like forever since I 'free style' painted and I am always quite timid about getting started. But so far I think he is coming out nice.
> 
> I started up with the piece of 1" pine that measures about 12" tall by 9" wide. I cleaned up the edges left from the band saw by trimming the piece on the scroll saw and then sanded it. I was then ready to go. I transferred the main design to the piece and base coated it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith asked me why I made his beard grey. (I told him my Santa was going to be a bum!) Actually that is the undercoat color, as is the blue for the fur around his hat. When painting things like this, you have to think in layers, back to front. Then you build the colors over it. It is much easier than starting with say a white beard and then trying to shade it without looking muddy. After all, the shadows are underneath and the deeper you go into the hair the deeper the shadows are.
> 
> Makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> So I will be building layers of color as I go and there will actually be very little white when I am finished. Just for the highest highlights.
> 
> I needed to do his face and facial features next, so I at least got that far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is looking good. He is nowhere near being done. I still need to add lots of highlights and some toning but so far he is looking OK and I am happy with him. I will post more pictures as I work on him.
> 
> So that is the plan. I had better hit the shower and feed the reindeer and rev up the sleigh. I hope you all have a great day!


have fun you guys, this show should be well worth the drive and im sure its a juried show, with that kind of fee, take your camera and get pictures for us…please,,,grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again . . .*
> 
> Today's post will be brief (for me!) because we are heading out soon. We discovered that there is this huge craft show in Wolfville at Acadia University this weekend and we thought we would scout it out.
> 
> The link to the show is Here
> 
> It looks like a really cool event. The booth prices are nearly $300 which is mighty steep, and it is $6 to get in the door, but we hope that means that it will be a lot of quality stuff will be there. This is not a flea market!
> 
> So we are loading up the sleigh and heading out to Wolfville, which is about two hours north of where we live and hopefully we can put a little (or BIG) dent in our Christmas shopping. We are even kidnapping Keith's mom so she can enjoy the day with us. She does beautiful needlework and had a great appreciation of crafts. All in all, it is going to be a full and fun day!
> 
> If the show is good, it will be something that we are going to consider for trying out next year. Not as much with our woodworking stuff, but perhaps Keith's pens and maybe some of my painting stuff. I think that since the cost to participate is so much, it is good that we scout it out first before making a commitment. Keith was somewhat disappointed that we didn't know about it until a couple of days ago, but I think it is for the best. With that type of fee, it is best to see if our stuff would fit in.
> 
> Speaking of painting . . .
> 
> Besides the usual garden variety of tasks I did yesterday (as well as finishing up a couple of special orders) I began working on my project for Bernie and Ellen.
> 
> As usual, I decided to do the most challenging piece first, which was the Santa head. It seems like forever since I 'free style' painted and I am always quite timid about getting started. But so far I think he is coming out nice.
> 
> I started up with the piece of 1" pine that measures about 12" tall by 9" wide. I cleaned up the edges left from the band saw by trimming the piece on the scroll saw and then sanded it. I was then ready to go. I transferred the main design to the piece and base coated it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith asked me why I made his beard grey. (I told him my Santa was going to be a bum!) Actually that is the undercoat color, as is the blue for the fur around his hat. When painting things like this, you have to think in layers, back to front. Then you build the colors over it. It is much easier than starting with say a white beard and then trying to shade it without looking muddy. After all, the shadows are underneath and the deeper you go into the hair the deeper the shadows are.
> 
> Makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> So I will be building layers of color as I go and there will actually be very little white when I am finished. Just for the highest highlights.
> 
> I needed to do his face and facial features next, so I at least got that far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is looking good. He is nowhere near being done. I still need to add lots of highlights and some toning but so far he is looking OK and I am happy with him. I will post more pictures as I work on him.
> 
> So that is the plan. I had better hit the shower and feed the reindeer and rev up the sleigh. I hope you all have a great day!


Just a touch of white paint, Lee. Adds a bit of sparkle. I like to do the eyes first on things like this because it seems to give the paintings a personality. 

Thanks, Grizz!  I am writing about the show today.

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again . . .*
> 
> Today's post will be brief (for me!) because we are heading out soon. We discovered that there is this huge craft show in Wolfville at Acadia University this weekend and we thought we would scout it out.
> 
> The link to the show is Here
> 
> It looks like a really cool event. The booth prices are nearly $300 which is mighty steep, and it is $6 to get in the door, but we hope that means that it will be a lot of quality stuff will be there. This is not a flea market!
> 
> So we are loading up the sleigh and heading out to Wolfville, which is about two hours north of where we live and hopefully we can put a little (or BIG) dent in our Christmas shopping. We are even kidnapping Keith's mom so she can enjoy the day with us. She does beautiful needlework and had a great appreciation of crafts. All in all, it is going to be a full and fun day!
> 
> If the show is good, it will be something that we are going to consider for trying out next year. Not as much with our woodworking stuff, but perhaps Keith's pens and maybe some of my painting stuff. I think that since the cost to participate is so much, it is good that we scout it out first before making a commitment. Keith was somewhat disappointed that we didn't know about it until a couple of days ago, but I think it is for the best. With that type of fee, it is best to see if our stuff would fit in.
> 
> Speaking of painting . . .
> 
> Besides the usual garden variety of tasks I did yesterday (as well as finishing up a couple of special orders) I began working on my project for Bernie and Ellen.
> 
> As usual, I decided to do the most challenging piece first, which was the Santa head. It seems like forever since I 'free style' painted and I am always quite timid about getting started. But so far I think he is coming out nice.
> 
> I started up with the piece of 1" pine that measures about 12" tall by 9" wide. I cleaned up the edges left from the band saw by trimming the piece on the scroll saw and then sanded it. I was then ready to go. I transferred the main design to the piece and base coated it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith asked me why I made his beard grey. (I told him my Santa was going to be a bum!) Actually that is the undercoat color, as is the blue for the fur around his hat. When painting things like this, you have to think in layers, back to front. Then you build the colors over it. It is much easier than starting with say a white beard and then trying to shade it without looking muddy. After all, the shadows are underneath and the deeper you go into the hair the deeper the shadows are.
> 
> Makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> So I will be building layers of color as I go and there will actually be very little white when I am finished. Just for the highest highlights.
> 
> I needed to do his face and facial features next, so I at least got that far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is looking good. He is nowhere near being done. I still need to add lots of highlights and some toning but so far he is looking OK and I am happy with him. I will post more pictures as I work on him.
> 
> So that is the plan. I had better hit the shower and feed the reindeer and rev up the sleigh. I hope you all have a great day!


Coming along beautifully…
...looking forward to seeing the rest…


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Day In Review*

We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.

Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.



















The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.

Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!

The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.

The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.

There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.

I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.

As far as wood items, there were very few. While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.

I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.

As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.

I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.

The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.

Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.

I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.

My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.

I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day In Review*
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.
> 
> Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.
> 
> Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!
> 
> The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.
> 
> The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.
> 
> There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.
> 
> I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.
> 
> As far as wood items, there were very few. While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.
> 
> I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.
> 
> As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.
> 
> Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


well im glad you got to go and check it out, sorry it wasnt more to what you were expecting, i think i would have felt the same way, i probably would have spent little time there, im not into jewelry or to much into fudge..since im a diabetic..i would have wanted to see more wood craft, and or crafts of any hand made type…and for the cost, yea i was thinking you were going to a really high class show that was going to be loaded with quality craftsman…but you did have some fun and got a few neat things…i wish i could sample those jams with you..lol…....i would bring the biscuits…in fact suan made some last night…we had a big roast beef dinner with lots of gravy…and we had to have biscuits for the gravy, just had to…lol….well enjoy your day…will talk to you later…..bob


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day In Review*
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.
> 
> Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.
> 
> Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!
> 
> The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.
> 
> The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.
> 
> There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.
> 
> I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.
> 
> As far as wood items, there were very few. While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.
> 
> I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.
> 
> As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.
> 
> Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


oh i really love the box you have here…it looks so fun, christmas and kitties…...i bet your gang there could do well as models for such a scene…i think you should do a painting with your gang…in some sort of fun wintery scene similar to this one…that would be great to have on your wall…..im all excited about it now sheila…molly is here with me, she says yea to it also.i aked her what she thought, and she raised both paws and gave a yes woof…lol….......see ya later…bob


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day In Review*
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.
> 
> Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.
> 
> Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!
> 
> The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.
> 
> The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.
> 
> There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.
> 
> I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.
> 
> As far as wood items, there were very few. While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.
> 
> I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.
> 
> As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.
> 
> Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


glad you got out
the shows are hard to gauge these days
i used to go to the flea markets
but it seems most things there 
are just what i can get in discount stores

i did do a few big shows
two that cost $800 for a 10'x10' space
but as you say
the truck rental
hotel
and gas and food
came to around $2,000 for each

and of course nothing came of them
(the then wife did get an order for some doors 3 months later)
so it helped some

seems someone with truck loads of furniture from brazil
or mexico
was cleaning up
every hour they would sell a dresser or table
and within minuets have an identical one in its place

so i quit going

those are nice boxes you show
are they china lacquered

they do know how to do that well
and the price is right

hard to compete with that


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day In Review*
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.
> 
> Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.
> 
> Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!
> 
> The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.
> 
> The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.
> 
> There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.
> 
> I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.
> 
> As far as wood items, there were very few. While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.
> 
> I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.
> 
> As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.
> 
> Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


you should have bought the third box … 
then maybee one would have been on your shelf after new-year 
they are beautyfull made no doubt about that 
I´ll bett …you are going to spoile your self tonight with all that jam and cheese in the house ….

enjoy ! 
have great weekend

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day In Review*
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.
> 
> Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.
> 
> Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!
> 
> The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.
> 
> The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.
> 
> There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.
> 
> I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.
> 
> As far as wood items, there were very few. While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.
> 
> I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.
> 
> As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.
> 
> Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


take a look at this …. not so much the project 
but scroll down and see the cats comment 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56052

Dennis


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day In Review*
> 
> We had a really good day yesterday and I put a pretty big dent in my holiday list. Although I don't tend to go overboard on getting gifts. I usually give either something that I made with wood or painted (or both) and people seem to like that.
> 
> Some of you may remember from last year that one of my biggest passions that I have is cool boxes. This year is no different. We have some places here that really do a great job of stocking cool and unusual boxes for gift giving and keeping. These aren't the kind that fold flat and just pop up to stay put. No sir-ee! They are each in themselves a gift and some are works of art. My particular favorite that I found was a scalloped edge box with beautiful pictures of cats on it. It has a Victorian flavor and I can think of a couple of people who would like them. I would also like them myself, and I actually bought two of them with the thought that maybe I would be hanging onto one for my own pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about them is that they are relatively cheap (the cat one shown was only $6!) and it is a great storage box whether you use it to store holiday decorations, or keep it out all year for those little things you want tucked away yet close at hand. I kind of consider it "recycling with style" and I believe that sort of come to expect something like that from me. And that is nice.
> 
> Besides, the kitty boxes, I have several in my 'stash' that are really nice and I think I am just about set for this season. And it is still only November!
> 
> The show we went to was a bit of a disappointment to me. It wasn't that it was 'bad', but with reading the advertisement that I posted yesterday and with seeing how much the cost was to participate (nearly $300) I suppose I expected things to be a bit different than what we saw. I am not saying it was all bad, but we all found that there was not a really great variety of high quality stuff there.
> 
> The first thing we noted that was quite obvious was that there were far too many jewelry vendors. It seemed like about a quarter of the show was the same type of beaded jewelry. There was one table which had pewter pieces, but other than that, it looked as if all the jewelry vendors could have been pretty much the same person.
> 
> There were also too many fudge places. I think there were probably about eight places that only had fudge. Again, it was nice, but if you seen one place with 25 varieties of fudge, you kind of have seen them all.
> 
> I was surprised that there were so few real unique hand crafted items there. There was a vendor who had nice things made from leather, and I almost bought a leather covered journal, but I reminded myself of my reason fro being there (to shop for others) and restrained. I did get a nice set of emu oil products, including soap and cream and some other things that I plan to put in yet another beautiful box I acquired and give to may daughter-in-law as a gift set. That was nice.
> 
> As far as wood items, there were very few.  While one gentleman had some turned pens, they seemed to be more of an afterthought than anything, and I don't even remember what the bulk of the items he was selling were. There was another man who had a variety of turned items, including bottle stoppers, pens and shaving items. These were of better quality than the other guys, and Keith was a bit discouraged after seeing how low he had priced them, but I assured Keith that the quality was nowhere near the quality of his stuff. The kits he used were basic and the finish on the pens and items was practically non-existent, or minimal at the very best. I think it was like comparing apples and oranges to compare these to what I was used to seeing here from Keith.
> 
> I did buy some jams and cheese for myself. There was a vendor there who had a wonderful array or gouda cheeses in several flavors and I treated myself to a sampler package of six varieties because I couldn't decide what I liked best. And the cranberry/blueberry and cranberry/raspberry jams that I purchased were both unique and wonderful. Nova Scotia has many cranberry farms and all the fruit was home grown. It is always a treat for me.
> 
> As we walked away, I felt a little bit like a snob. I couldn't help but be a bit disappointed in the overall show. Among the nice things I mentioned, there were many 'average' things that you would see at any show. I felt the absence of any really quality woodworking such as the cutting boards, ornaments, boxes and other things that I have come to see here on Lumberjocks. I think that many of the people from here could have cleaned up at a show like this.
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the high cost for Keith and I to participate in a show such as this. With having to spend the time and money to stay overnight at a hotel (it was about 2.5 hours drive) it just wouldn't be a good call for us. I am really happy that we looked in on it first, and I did feel that what I did find was nice and I contributed to our locals.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent back in New Minus shopping and enjoying the season. It was a great time to pick around in the stores, as the holidays items were freshly displayed and because it was Friday there were few crowds to deal with. All in all it was a great day and quite exhausting.
> 
> Today we are unpacking and sorting our haul and it kicked us into an 'organization mode'. We are going through all the excess we have here in our little place and will be spending the day going through things and getting some to our storage area and just freshening things up.
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't have pictures of the show, but it was frowned upon and I didn't want to violate their wishes.
> 
> My advice to anyone who is thinking of doing a show such as this - especially when the cost is substantial - is to go the year before you plan to participate and scout it out. You may find out that it isn't worth your time or money and even though it requires some patience to do so, you won't regret it in the end.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. I am going to get back to organizing.


That is our biggest complaint here in central NY. Too many jewelers and food and not enough quality hand made items. I have been advertising to by from local artists at our shows and we have had a good season so far.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Domino Effect*

Did you ever start one small project only to see it grow into a major event? I think we all have.

When we were out shopping on Friday, we came across a piece of furniture that we thought would improve the look of our little place and also give us more storage. Actually, it was a three piece matching set. For those of you who know what a small place I live in (see the pictures of my work area HERE) you know that space is very limited where I am. The key to keeping things clean and functional is keeping excess to a minimum and using what small space you have wisely.

While we are pretty good at keeping up with things, from time to time we seem to have a stockpile of mismatched stuff that doesn't really have a place and begins to collect in corners and closets. It is amazing how this can sneak up on you and before you know it, you are living among clutter.

Until now, I had stored many of my DecoArt painting supplies in a bench that opened up and had storage underneath:










While this was functional, the bench was really cheap and kind of ugly. It served the purpose though and kept my paints at hand without having them too obtrusive. It was better than having to dig in a cabinet or box to pick paint. 
But when we were shopping the other day, we found this set of fairly decent pieces that looked a lot better and would provide us with much more storage space.

The main piece was a bench such as the one we had, but was wider and deeper. It was smaller front to back, which meant that it would allow more floor space in front of it which was great. It also had a matching smaller (shorter and lower-sitting) piece that would be able to go in front of the couch as kind of a foot stool or rest. The third piece was a smaller yet trunk.

It turned out that all my paint fit in the middle-sized piece, allowing the larger piece to store other things. This started a domino effect of sorting, cleaning and reorganizing all our supplies, closets and tools. It took most of the day, but around midnight when we finished (and several garbage bags later!) we not only have cabinets and closets with empty places for future things, but we were able to make room in the one closet for the lathe AND the shop vac, getting the lathe out of the main kitchen area.

It is funny how BIG our little one-bedroom place looks! Although we were pretty tired, taking the day was well worth the effort.

Today will be 'phase 2' of the organization, as we are going to where we have our things stored and are going to re-sort and get things in order on that side. It is time we go through things anyway and take an inventory so we remember what is there.

Doing stuff like this takes a little time, but I feel like it is necessary to stay on top of things and keep things functional. Those of you who read regularly know that I go through this a couple of times a year at least. If I didn't, I would be living in a mess and it would be very difficult to get anything done at all. What may start out as one small change, can quickly escalate to a major overhaul. But that isn't really a bad thing, is it?










Have a great Sunday!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *The Domino Effect*
> 
> Did you ever start one small project only to see it grow into a major event? I think we all have.
> 
> When we were out shopping on Friday, we came across a piece of furniture that we thought would improve the look of our little place and also give us more storage. Actually, it was a three piece matching set. For those of you who know what a small place I live in (see the pictures of my work area HERE) you know that space is very limited where I am. The key to keeping things clean and functional is keeping excess to a minimum and using what small space you have wisely.
> 
> While we are pretty good at keeping up with things, from time to time we seem to have a stockpile of mismatched stuff that doesn't really have a place and begins to collect in corners and closets. It is amazing how this can sneak up on you and before you know it, you are living among clutter.
> 
> Until now, I had stored many of my DecoArt painting supplies in a bench that opened up and had storage underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this was functional, the bench was really cheap and kind of ugly. It served the purpose though and kept my paints at hand without having them too obtrusive. It was better than having to dig in a cabinet or box to pick paint.
> But when we were shopping the other day, we found this set of fairly decent pieces that looked a lot better and would provide us with much more storage space.
> 
> The main piece was a bench such as the one we had, but was wider and deeper. It was smaller front to back, which meant that it would allow more floor space in front of it which was great. It also had a matching smaller (shorter and lower-sitting) piece that would be able to go in front of the couch as kind of a foot stool or rest. The third piece was a smaller yet trunk.
> 
> It turned out that all my paint fit in the middle-sized piece, allowing the larger piece to store other things. This started a domino effect of sorting, cleaning and reorganizing all our supplies, closets and tools. It took most of the day, but around midnight when we finished (and several garbage bags later!) we not only have cabinets and closets with empty places for future things, but we were able to make room in the one closet for the lathe AND the shop vac, getting the lathe out of the main kitchen area.
> 
> It is funny how BIG our little one-bedroom place looks! Although we were pretty tired, taking the day was well worth the effort.
> 
> Today will be 'phase 2' of the organization, as we are going to where we have our things stored and are going to re-sort and get things in order on that side. It is time we go through things anyway and take an inventory so we remember what is there.
> 
> Doing stuff like this takes a little time, but I feel like it is necessary to stay on top of things and keep things functional. Those of you who read regularly know that I go through this a couple of times a year at least. If I didn't, I would be living in a mess and it would be very difficult to get anything done at all. What may start out as one small change, can quickly escalate to a major overhaul. But that isn't really a bad thing, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Never have to much storage space .

hopefully you made a inventory of what you have and all that . Taxes time will be here soon


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Domino Effect*
> 
> Did you ever start one small project only to see it grow into a major event? I think we all have.
> 
> When we were out shopping on Friday, we came across a piece of furniture that we thought would improve the look of our little place and also give us more storage. Actually, it was a three piece matching set. For those of you who know what a small place I live in (see the pictures of my work area HERE) you know that space is very limited where I am. The key to keeping things clean and functional is keeping excess to a minimum and using what small space you have wisely.
> 
> While we are pretty good at keeping up with things, from time to time we seem to have a stockpile of mismatched stuff that doesn't really have a place and begins to collect in corners and closets. It is amazing how this can sneak up on you and before you know it, you are living among clutter.
> 
> Until now, I had stored many of my DecoArt painting supplies in a bench that opened up and had storage underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this was functional, the bench was really cheap and kind of ugly. It served the purpose though and kept my paints at hand without having them too obtrusive. It was better than having to dig in a cabinet or box to pick paint.
> But when we were shopping the other day, we found this set of fairly decent pieces that looked a lot better and would provide us with much more storage space.
> 
> The main piece was a bench such as the one we had, but was wider and deeper. It was smaller front to back, which meant that it would allow more floor space in front of it which was great. It also had a matching smaller (shorter and lower-sitting) piece that would be able to go in front of the couch as kind of a foot stool or rest. The third piece was a smaller yet trunk.
> 
> It turned out that all my paint fit in the middle-sized piece, allowing the larger piece to store other things. This started a domino effect of sorting, cleaning and reorganizing all our supplies, closets and tools. It took most of the day, but around midnight when we finished (and several garbage bags later!) we not only have cabinets and closets with empty places for future things, but we were able to make room in the one closet for the lathe AND the shop vac, getting the lathe out of the main kitchen area.
> 
> It is funny how BIG our little one-bedroom place looks! Although we were pretty tired, taking the day was well worth the effort.
> 
> Today will be 'phase 2' of the organization, as we are going to where we have our things stored and are going to re-sort and get things in order on that side. It is time we go through things anyway and take an inventory so we remember what is there.
> 
> Doing stuff like this takes a little time, but I feel like it is necessary to stay on top of things and keep things functional. Those of you who read regularly know that I go through this a couple of times a year at least. If I didn't, I would be living in a mess and it would be very difficult to get anything done at all. What may start out as one small change, can quickly escalate to a major overhaul. But that isn't really a bad thing, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


F U N N Y !!

I wonder what the cat would do if it went around and came back at her!

Y'all have a good Sunday too!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Domino Effect*
> 
> Did you ever start one small project only to see it grow into a major event? I think we all have.
> 
> When we were out shopping on Friday, we came across a piece of furniture that we thought would improve the look of our little place and also give us more storage. Actually, it was a three piece matching set. For those of you who know what a small place I live in (see the pictures of my work area HERE) you know that space is very limited where I am. The key to keeping things clean and functional is keeping excess to a minimum and using what small space you have wisely.
> 
> While we are pretty good at keeping up with things, from time to time we seem to have a stockpile of mismatched stuff that doesn't really have a place and begins to collect in corners and closets. It is amazing how this can sneak up on you and before you know it, you are living among clutter.
> 
> Until now, I had stored many of my DecoArt painting supplies in a bench that opened up and had storage underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this was functional, the bench was really cheap and kind of ugly. It served the purpose though and kept my paints at hand without having them too obtrusive. It was better than having to dig in a cabinet or box to pick paint.
> But when we were shopping the other day, we found this set of fairly decent pieces that looked a lot better and would provide us with much more storage space.
> 
> The main piece was a bench such as the one we had, but was wider and deeper. It was smaller front to back, which meant that it would allow more floor space in front of it which was great. It also had a matching smaller (shorter and lower-sitting) piece that would be able to go in front of the couch as kind of a foot stool or rest. The third piece was a smaller yet trunk.
> 
> It turned out that all my paint fit in the middle-sized piece, allowing the larger piece to store other things. This started a domino effect of sorting, cleaning and reorganizing all our supplies, closets and tools. It took most of the day, but around midnight when we finished (and several garbage bags later!) we not only have cabinets and closets with empty places for future things, but we were able to make room in the one closet for the lathe AND the shop vac, getting the lathe out of the main kitchen area.
> 
> It is funny how BIG our little one-bedroom place looks! Although we were pretty tired, taking the day was well worth the effort.
> 
> Today will be 'phase 2' of the organization, as we are going to where we have our things stored and are going to re-sort and get things in order on that side. It is time we go through things anyway and take an inventory so we remember what is there.
> 
> Doing stuff like this takes a little time, but I feel like it is necessary to stay on top of things and keep things functional. Those of you who read regularly know that I go through this a couple of times a year at least. If I didn't, I would be living in a mess and it would be very difficult to get anything done at all. What may start out as one small change, can quickly escalate to a major overhaul. But that isn't really a bad thing, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


You are right there, David. And Joe - I'd have to make the cat learn to set them up again! 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Domino Effect*
> 
> Did you ever start one small project only to see it grow into a major event? I think we all have.
> 
> When we were out shopping on Friday, we came across a piece of furniture that we thought would improve the look of our little place and also give us more storage. Actually, it was a three piece matching set. For those of you who know what a small place I live in (see the pictures of my work area HERE) you know that space is very limited where I am. The key to keeping things clean and functional is keeping excess to a minimum and using what small space you have wisely.
> 
> While we are pretty good at keeping up with things, from time to time we seem to have a stockpile of mismatched stuff that doesn't really have a place and begins to collect in corners and closets. It is amazing how this can sneak up on you and before you know it, you are living among clutter.
> 
> Until now, I had stored many of my DecoArt painting supplies in a bench that opened up and had storage underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this was functional, the bench was really cheap and kind of ugly. It served the purpose though and kept my paints at hand without having them too obtrusive. It was better than having to dig in a cabinet or box to pick paint.
> But when we were shopping the other day, we found this set of fairly decent pieces that looked a lot better and would provide us with much more storage space.
> 
> The main piece was a bench such as the one we had, but was wider and deeper. It was smaller front to back, which meant that it would allow more floor space in front of it which was great. It also had a matching smaller (shorter and lower-sitting) piece that would be able to go in front of the couch as kind of a foot stool or rest. The third piece was a smaller yet trunk.
> 
> It turned out that all my paint fit in the middle-sized piece, allowing the larger piece to store other things. This started a domino effect of sorting, cleaning and reorganizing all our supplies, closets and tools. It took most of the day, but around midnight when we finished (and several garbage bags later!) we not only have cabinets and closets with empty places for future things, but we were able to make room in the one closet for the lathe AND the shop vac, getting the lathe out of the main kitchen area.
> 
> It is funny how BIG our little one-bedroom place looks! Although we were pretty tired, taking the day was well worth the effort.
> 
> Today will be 'phase 2' of the organization, as we are going to where we have our things stored and are going to re-sort and get things in order on that side. It is time we go through things anyway and take an inventory so we remember what is there.
> 
> Doing stuff like this takes a little time, but I feel like it is necessary to stay on top of things and keep things functional. Those of you who read regularly know that I go through this a couple of times a year at least. If I didn't, I would be living in a mess and it would be very difficult to get anything done at all. What may start out as one small change, can quickly escalate to a major overhaul. But that isn't really a bad thing, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Just run the video backward.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Domino Effect*
> 
> Did you ever start one small project only to see it grow into a major event? I think we all have.
> 
> When we were out shopping on Friday, we came across a piece of furniture that we thought would improve the look of our little place and also give us more storage. Actually, it was a three piece matching set. For those of you who know what a small place I live in (see the pictures of my work area HERE) you know that space is very limited where I am. The key to keeping things clean and functional is keeping excess to a minimum and using what small space you have wisely.
> 
> While we are pretty good at keeping up with things, from time to time we seem to have a stockpile of mismatched stuff that doesn't really have a place and begins to collect in corners and closets. It is amazing how this can sneak up on you and before you know it, you are living among clutter.
> 
> Until now, I had stored many of my DecoArt painting supplies in a bench that opened up and had storage underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this was functional, the bench was really cheap and kind of ugly. It served the purpose though and kept my paints at hand without having them too obtrusive. It was better than having to dig in a cabinet or box to pick paint.
> But when we were shopping the other day, we found this set of fairly decent pieces that looked a lot better and would provide us with much more storage space.
> 
> The main piece was a bench such as the one we had, but was wider and deeper. It was smaller front to back, which meant that it would allow more floor space in front of it which was great. It also had a matching smaller (shorter and lower-sitting) piece that would be able to go in front of the couch as kind of a foot stool or rest. The third piece was a smaller yet trunk.
> 
> It turned out that all my paint fit in the middle-sized piece, allowing the larger piece to store other things. This started a domino effect of sorting, cleaning and reorganizing all our supplies, closets and tools. It took most of the day, but around midnight when we finished (and several garbage bags later!) we not only have cabinets and closets with empty places for future things, but we were able to make room in the one closet for the lathe AND the shop vac, getting the lathe out of the main kitchen area.
> 
> It is funny how BIG our little one-bedroom place looks! Although we were pretty tired, taking the day was well worth the effort.
> 
> Today will be 'phase 2' of the organization, as we are going to where we have our things stored and are going to re-sort and get things in order on that side. It is time we go through things anyway and take an inventory so we remember what is there.
> 
> Doing stuff like this takes a little time, but I feel like it is necessary to stay on top of things and keep things functional. Those of you who read regularly know that I go through this a couple of times a year at least. If I didn't, I would be living in a mess and it would be very difficult to get anything done at all. What may start out as one small change, can quickly escalate to a major overhaul. But that isn't really a bad thing, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


LOL HamS! That would work too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*

Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.

We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.

We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.

But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.

It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.

This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .

I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.

I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.










I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila;

Now those are some organized cats. Is it don e by size or color?

I guess your system really works!

Lee


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


cheap blog huh

OK
i'll give you $1(us)
for the instructions


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Nice way to organize you cats!

You sure have a BUNCH of'em! Nice bunch!

Y'all have a good one too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


You guys are fun!  No, they are not my kitties. Just a picture I found. Mine took their "wild" pills and have been into everything though. They love chaos and mess and it is a huge adventure for them. Boxes too. Lots and lots of boxes.

Almost done here. Just finishing up some things today and I should be back to 'normal' by tomorrow. Thanks for being a cheering section these past couple of days. It has been fun!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


if your instructions and story can´t inspire to get people organised 
then they just have to consult the one who made it possiple to take that photo of the cat-stack 
that is an awesome photo …. from one who knows how difficult it is to take good pictures of animals 

thanks for sharing it Sheila 
have a great evening

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I thought it was cool too, Dennis! I love finding these silly kitty photos. They always make me smile. 

Sheila


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing Can Be Quite Therapeutic*
> 
> Today you are all going to get the 'cheap version' of a blog I am sorry to say. It seems like a long time since I have had the opportunity to sit down and think, let alone write.
> 
> We are in the final stages of reorganizing, and fortunately for us, there is almost nothing left to clean out. That is the good thing about having a small place. We have been through just about every closet, cabinet and drawer in the place and have not only taken inventory, but pared down what we didn't absolutely need. It has been exhausting, but it is beginning to look really good and it will be great to get back to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> We had also stored some things at Keith's grandmothers' house. She had passed away last summer and the house has been up for sale. Getting the things out of there has been one of those back burner priorities that we all have and although we knew we would have to do it eventually, we kept putting it off until later.
> 
> But yesterday we decided to bite the bullet and we went over there and cleaned everything out of there too. There were two full car loads and a SUV loaded with stuff and we brought it all to Keith's parents' house where we have a designated corner in their basement for storing our things. We had three piles - donate, keep and garbage and were very systematic about sorting and storing everything.
> 
> It really didn't take too long considering, and we were fortunate that Keith's mom had a wonderful roast beef she was going to have for dinner. (I guess we picked a good day to surprise her!) By the time we were finished, I think there were less boxes and containers there than what we started with, so everyone was happy. We finished off the day with a wonderful meal (that I didn't have to cook!) and the wonderful feeling that everything is in one place. Right after dinner, Keith fell asleep on the couch for a bit. It was a combination of him being exhausted and also the dust was getting to his allergies and he took a Benedryl and was out like a lite. I hated to wake him to drive home, as we each had our own cars. We were happy it was a short ride.
> 
> This morning we are going to get an early start again and do the finishing up on this so we can get back to real work. My email box is loaded and the only things I really answered were customer and order related stuff. After the gym, we have to go back to his parents house for one more trip so that we can haul the garbage to the dump so we want to get moving .
> 
> I always feel good when doing things like this. I find that for myself, clutter adds to my own anxiety when I have a lot of deadlines or things to do. Even though it takes time to get to this point, it is a great feeling once I am done sorting and cleaning and it is nice to sit back and look around the room and see very little clutter. The closets are good too, and every box is labeled so that we know where our supplies are and can access them easily. It is well worth the couple of days of chaos.
> 
> I am sure it doesn't make for exciting blog reading, but I do hope that I inspire some of you who are feeling overwhelmed to maybe evaluate things and do some sorting. You would be amazed how much more productive a clean and organized shop can be, and how much more you will enjoy working in it. Cleaning things can be quite therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Hey Sheila,

Just wanted to let you know that I always find your blogs so encouraging and just right on. I rarely get to read much more than the title. But I am still glad for your work.

Brandon


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on Organization - Finally Finished!*

It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!

Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.

It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.

Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.

Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.

When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.

Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.

The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.

I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.

All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.

Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.










I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.

Even the cats seem happy:










(That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)

I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Organization - Finally Finished!*
> 
> It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!
> 
> Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.
> 
> It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.
> 
> Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.
> 
> Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.
> 
> When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.
> 
> Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.
> 
> The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.
> 
> I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.
> 
> All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.
> 
> Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.
> 
> Even the cats seem happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


Job well done ! I know when we clean always find something that we went out and bought or something we bought and forgot we had it .

How about finding something you lost ?

have a good day


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Organization - Finally Finished!*
> 
> It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!
> 
> Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.
> 
> It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.
> 
> Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.
> 
> Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.
> 
> When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.
> 
> Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.
> 
> The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.
> 
> I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.
> 
> All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.
> 
> Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.
> 
> Even the cats seem happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


I cleaned out the cabinets under my stove top! I found jello that went out of date in 2009! Who knew jello powder had a expiration date!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Organization - Finally Finished!*
> 
> It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!
> 
> Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.
> 
> It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.
> 
> Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.
> 
> Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.
> 
> When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.
> 
> Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.
> 
> The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.
> 
> I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.
> 
> All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.
> 
> Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.
> 
> Even the cats seem happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


MMmmm! Jello! Maybe it won't "Jell" after a certain date.  I'm surprised that the ants weren't doing Jell-o shots! LOL!

I am glad I inspired you! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Organization - Finally Finished!*
> 
> It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!
> 
> Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.
> 
> It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.
> 
> Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.
> 
> Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.
> 
> When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.
> 
> Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.
> 
> The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.
> 
> I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.
> 
> All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.
> 
> Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.
> 
> Even the cats seem happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


Leldon, I think I'd mix it up to find out if it's really Good or Not…

I don't have much faith in those expiration dates… Just a way for you to Buy it Again?!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Organization - Finally Finished!*
> 
> It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!
> 
> Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.
> 
> It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.
> 
> Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.
> 
> Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.
> 
> When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.
> 
> Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.
> 
> The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.
> 
> I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.
> 
> All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.
> 
> Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.
> 
> Even the cats seem happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


Hey joe, i work at a movie theater and we sell bottled water. It has a expiration date on it. I thought that was crazy, can water go bad? I doubt it! I threw the jello out, it isn't one of those items I use a lot and it's cheap. So out it went! Lol!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Organization - Finally Finished!*
> 
> It has been a busy several days and I feel like I have hardly been at the computer at all. I haven't been making sawdust either, although I have had my share of breathing 'real dust' from all the deep, dark places I have been cleaning. What a job this was!
> 
> Maintaining order in a small working environment is something that takes regular attention. It doesn't just 'happen.' While I think that I am pretty good about keeping up with things, it is times like this that make me realize that there is still some need for improvement.
> 
> It happens to all of us. We just get 'too busy' to take the time to start putting things in their rightful place. Or sometimes, we run out of space in the designated place we have for things and start to improvise and before we know it, things are scattered here and there and all the order is lost.
> 
> Much earlier this year, I had purchased a little tote box. It actually was a plastic box that held four of those flat, clear boxes with the many dividers that you can use for storing small things. With the accumulation of beads, small screws and pieces that I use for my design work, this seemed like the perfect solution to the drawers that were filled with small bags of things that were clumped together. However, even though I bought the piece several months ago, it remained sitting empty in the closet, taking up space. One of the tasks I did over the past couple of days was to go through the several drawers of small things and actually sort them into the new system. That alone took several hours. But in the end, I was able to get rid of a seven drawer tower and free up valuable floor space not to mention that all my small parts were right at hand where I could immediately find them. The new container will save me much time in the future hunting for a particular type of bead or part that I wanted to use for a project. It will also save me from purchasing again what I already had, as we all have done from time to time.
> 
> Another very big problem that we had here is the accumulation of projects. It seems funny because in the past few weeks I hadn't felt like I had done a lot this year in the line of making new items and projects, but when I had them all in the same room and they were looking back at me, I was quite overwhelmed. Perhaps I wasn't so lazy after all.
> 
> When they were all spread out and stored in various places, I would only see bits and pieces of what I had done and felt like I should have done more. But seeing them altogether was quite startling to me and I realized that I had done quite a bit over the past year. But it was time to either find proper owners for them or get rid of them. As harsh as it seems, several things were damaged from improper storage and they just had to go in the garbage. There was really no point in keeping them, as I have said before that I keep my 'decorations' here to a bare minimum. My little tree is the exception, and it is plenty sitting in its cozy little corner. I have several nice sets of ornaments and plaques and candle trays that I am sure I will find nice homes for and I would rather see them go to people I love and care about then in the trash.
> 
> Selling the things is not really an option right now. As I explained before, it requires time and planning that I just don't have. I suppose I could spend the time it takes, but it would take me away from designing and with all the chips hit the ground, designing is what is going to make me a living and that is where my attention and time needs to be spent. Once the designs are done, I need to move on to the next project. Listing and marketing and taking things to shops and negotiating pricing just isn't good business sense to me. Not now anyway.
> 
> The other day when I went to town, I bought several large semi-clear plastic containers so that I can store my things efficiently. Getting containers all the same size allowed me to stack them nicely and neatly and make the best use of my space. I also started labeling the outside of each container with a card so I know at a glance exactly what was inside. I like the method of taping the card on the outside with clear postage tape because if I ever use the container for something else, I simply remove the card and replace it with a new one. I used this method for years with cardboard boxes too, so there isn't much scribbled on the side and I could really tell what it currently contained.
> 
> I also found that not filling the containers to capacity was the best option. That way, later on when there is one or two more things you need to add into it, it isn't a problem. I am doing this with my little tree decorations for example. I have an entire large container designated for the things that I want to use on my little tree (lights, ornaments, etc.) as well as the few pieces that I have around the house here, such as the seasonal refrigerator magnets. The box isn't even half full, but as I continue to add to my tree, I will have a centralized place where I can store the pieces. That way I know just where to go when I change seasons and it will be simple and I won't have to be hunting for things. The changeover will be fast and easy.
> 
> All these ramblings may sound like I am over thinking things, but in the long run, I think it will allow me to once again be really productive and have a neat and clean working environment and place to live. Since both are the same to me, I find it especially important and it makes a huge difference on not only the rate that I work, but also the quality of what I produce.
> 
> Today will be the final day of finishing up the process. I have to go through the large cabinet that we built in January and do a little bit of sorting there, but other than that, I am just about finished. I have gone through every cabinet, drawer, and closet in our little place over the past few days, as well as consolidate all our stored items into one centralized place, and I actually have room to spare. The lathe is out of our kitchen (We got it to fit into the closet along with the large shop vac!) and it pulls out very easily when Keith is inspired to work on it. We gained a lot of empty floor space and our little place seems larger than ever. It feels pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by sharing these stories with you, it encourages and inspires you to do the same. We will see in the next weeks and months the impact of having things in order can have, as all the pieces are in place for me for a very productive winter. The ideas are there, as are the deadlines. And now I have a wonderfully clean and organized environment to work in too.
> 
> Even the cats seem happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my sweet "Pancakes" snoozing on Keith's keyboard across the couch from me.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and fun day!


Leldon,

H2O is H2O and will NOT change on it's own…

Now, if the container it was in couldn't last very long, it could cause the water to go bad… wouldn't be saying much for the container! LOL

Sounds like another way to force a reBuy to me… CROOKS!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Let's Talk Turkey!!*

Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)

I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?

Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.

This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.

Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.

This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.

I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?

I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.

But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!

So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies. 










So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Talk Turkey!!*
> 
> Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)
> 
> I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?
> 
> Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.
> 
> This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.
> 
> Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.
> 
> This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.
> 
> I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?
> 
> I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.
> 
> But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!
> 
> So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


Addition to the blog:

After writing this, I looked up and it was light out and look what greeted me -










MERRY CHRISTMAS, EMPORIUM!!!! 

Our first snow of the year!!! What a wonderful surprise for a happy Thanksgiving! 

(And it is coming down like gangbusters!)

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Talk Turkey!!*
> 
> Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)
> 
> I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?
> 
> Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.
> 
> This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.
> 
> Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.
> 
> This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.
> 
> I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?
> 
> I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.
> 
> But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!
> 
> So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


ok…you have lost it….....you need to ship those kitties to me, the abuse they are getting is just to much LOL…..THAT IS HILARIOUS…i was trying to figure out what you had changed your little picture too…cracked me up…i think the kitties are wondering what the heck…..well im glad your having a great family get together, nice meal and family there…have a great time…grizz


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Talk Turkey!!*
> 
> Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)
> 
> I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?
> 
> Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.
> 
> This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.
> 
> Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.
> 
> This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.
> 
> I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?
> 
> I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.
> 
> But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!
> 
> So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


Very cute…

Have a good one!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Talk Turkey!!*
> 
> Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)
> 
> I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?
> 
> Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.
> 
> This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.
> 
> Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.
> 
> This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.
> 
> I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?
> 
> I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.
> 
> But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!
> 
> So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


Wishing you and Keith a Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Talk Turkey!!*
> 
> Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)
> 
> I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?
> 
> Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.
> 
> This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.
> 
> Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.
> 
> This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.
> 
> I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?
> 
> I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.
> 
> But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!
> 
> So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


The kitties aren't my own! They are pictures of someone else's that I found on the internet. Most of the pictures of the kitties that I use are not my own. (I can hear mine sighing relief in the background!) I just like to make you all smile! 

Thank you for the call, Grizz! It was great to catch up with you. I figure you are going to be celebrating in style tomorrow and it sounds like you are!

Dave and Joe - I wish you both a wonderful day too! It is a great holiday and one that should be savored!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Talk Turkey!!*
> 
> Well, I suppose this last week or so has been my 'vacation.' I feel like I haven't done any real work in weeks, yet every day has been full from sun up to sun down (and then some!)
> 
> I look around and see that I have accomplished a lot, but somehow I don't feel like I have. Why does that happen?
> 
> Today I am preparing for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though here in Canada we celebrated Thanksgiving in the beginning of October, I am still American and I can't allow the American holiday pass without cooking a full dinner. There are some things that I will never let go of.
> 
> This is my eighth year here in Canada, and every year that I have been here I have done this. It seems odd I am sure to people around me because around here it is just like every other Thursday, but I try to keep the tradition going and I will do so as long as I can because it makes me feel a little closer to home and my children and friends from the states.
> 
> Besides, I usually don't have too much trouble rounding up some of my Canadian friends to share in a full turkey dinner in the middle of the week. It is another good way to celebrate family and friendship as far as I am concerned.
> 
> This year I will be having my 'Canadian parents' Bernie and Ellen over, as well as Keith's parents. Even though our place is not large, we did this last year and everyone was surprisingly comfortable. I liked having everyone meet and we had a good time talking and eating and laughing and it was a day where everything was relaxed and fun. It felt good to be in the company of those who I feel close to here in Canada and I think it was a nice 'extra' holiday for them too.
> 
> I don't go overboard on cooking, but I like to have the basics of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberries and pie. Throw in a couple of vegetables and it is plenty of food with some great leftovers. What can be better?
> 
> I think it is good for me to change gears every now and then like this. Since I really don't take much time off on a day to day basis, focusing on something else is rather nice for a change. While I feel a bit (just a bit!) guilty about neglecting the business, I am not really doing that at all, as I have been as attentive as ever with customers and orders and such. I suppose I am so used to being in high gear with designing that any slowdown whatsoever is rather uncomfortable and makes me feel as if I am slacking.
> 
> But what the heck? It's times like these that make life fun and enjoyable and I believe that taking time for myself and family and just time to ENJOY life is what allows me to work the way I do most of the time. Think of how frustrating and boring it would get if I never took time out to enjoy things!
> 
> So with that said, I am going to take some time to be guilt free and prepare my dinner for tomorrow and take in the holiday. No apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wish you all a great day today! I am going to be donning my apron and getting ready for tomorrow. There is a dusting of snow on the ground and the day is already beautiful. I hope you have a beautiful day too!


now you made me droooolling hungry …. and no left overs in the fridge today :-(
still remembering the stuffed turkeys we had for chrismas 35 + years ago 
have a great day tommorow and enjoy the silence today 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *

If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.

We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:










By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)

Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.

As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.

While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.

I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.

Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.

I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.

The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.

I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.

Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!










For each new morning with its light,
For rest and shelter of the night,
For health and food, for love and friends,
For everything Thy goodness sends.
~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## skipper55

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


God bless you… from Lebanon
Georges


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well Sheila.

I really appreciate your comments about the stores. My wife works at the local Walmart and volunteered to work the overnight shift. If we all stayed home in the shop then they would have no customers and no reason to open.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


and to you too sheila

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Same to you, Skipper!

HamS - I agree. No one should go to the stores those hours or days. You are right -if no one shops then they won't have a reason to be open. But it will be a hard trend to reverse once it gets started. If they slash the prices deep enough on certain items, people will still go. I am afraid it is a sad fact and people need to look beyond prices. I hope you and your wife have some good time together anyway.

David - I hope you have a wonderful day, too!

Sheila


----------



## ShopTinker

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


I'm thankful that my family members have jobs and they don't have to go to them today! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Happy Thanksgiving Sheila.

Lee


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Know what you mean about the smell and feel of Thanksgiving. The family is all accounted for from Italy to
Florida,Oregon and elsewhere. A few will make it here for Turkey fairly easily since the snow is mostly melted
here in the valley, on the roads, and lower foothills. Lolo Peak is hidden in its usual snow storm and I have 
nothing much to do except a little tinkering in my basement shop, this is a day to relax and not fire up my
big shop. Thanks to you and everyone for sharing their happiness and woodworking with us. The race for the
dollar does seem to dominate business, politics and life, but about all we can do is life our own life and try to
help others.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Happy thanksgiving Day Sheila!!!!!

Your first snow….I dreamed something worse last night….That it would be 40 below zero this week.

Thank God I am not a Walmart worker. Not only do they have to work the holiday, but I heard about

half there workers (part time) will lose there insurance benefits January 1.

ENJOY THAT GREAT FEAST YOUR MAKING…AS MY WIFE IS NOW MAKING OURS…..

HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY EVERY ONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well. Snow Yuk LOL grew up in Michigan so I use to se alot of it. We have been in Southern California for 16 yrs this time. Now I go visit the snow. Try not to eat to much if that possible. :<)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


about ten fifteen years ago they started the same trend here in Denmark when the politicians
changed the rules of openingtimes … none of the emplyes is happy with it 
before that everybody manage to buy what they needed in what I call the normal opening
wish it was back in the bigger citys as we have it mostly here on the island

anyway have a great time around the turkey and big hugs from the crazy Vikings in Denmark to you all 

Silke and Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


*happy… Happy… HAPPY… H A P P Y !!*

ALL!!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


i really love the holidays, and i love the time there suppose to give families to spend time together, it seems like the way the world is going , less and less is being focused on the family and the importance of them having time together, so much is now putting focus on spending, spending and spending…late night sales and all of this, pulling people away from home, i hate it…this is the time of year were suppose to be together as friends and family, but so many will be in a store spending money…and most of the time there spending money they dont have…buying more STUFF…...i afrss with what sheila has said here…and ive added my own thoughts as well…i just hope it wont get to late to get things turned around…all i know is that its not like it use to be when i was a boy…sad to me…but i know there are many out there fighting for the family….and we will do our best to keep it that way….amen….......


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


I hope you all had a wonderful day! We had a great time here and lots of yummy food and good company. The cats were quite entertaining and everyone seemed to enjoy the day. I agree with Grizz. Days like today are a wonderful way to spend time with family and friends and just enjoy the good things in our lives. It isn't about who has the most or the biggest and best. It is about enjoying each others' company and friendships and appreciating what we do have. Thanks again everyone for the wonderful thoughts and wishes. I am very lucky to have you all as friends. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## SeaBird

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving - No Matter Which Country You Live In! *
> 
> If these are 'days off' how come I felt so tired at the end of the day yesterday? It was a good kind of tired though, and the day itself was filled with fun and preparations for today.
> 
> We had our first real snow yesterday. As I finished writing my blog and the sun was coming up, it was coming down pretty hard. I had to go out and put the garbage to the curb (there was LOTS due to the reorganization project!) and it looked like a winter wonderland in the woods. Even the river looked nice. I snapped a quick picture just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we ventured out, there was pretty much on the ground. It was quite wet and slippery though and even Keith's car seemed to have a mind of its own. We went slow though and finished our errands without incident. I thought it was beautiful, although several people were already grumbling about it. The way I look at it: We live in Canada - it is going to snow. There is little we can do to change that. (Not that I want to)
> 
> Did you ever notice that when the weather acts up that people are more talkative to each other? It seems that everyone has a story or a thought on the weather and they have no qualms about sharing it with whoever is in ear shot. I don't mean that in a negative way at all. I think it is interesting though. It kind of brings people together.
> 
> As I went through the grocery store gathering my last few things that I will need for my dinner today, I realized that I was quite alone in my excitement over the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanksgiving is one of the times when it is most evident to me that I am no longer living in the United States. To people here, it is just another day and everyone is going about their business as they normally would. Perhaps that is why it is so important to me to take time out to celebrate it. It makes me feel a little closer to home.
> 
> While I love being here, I can't help but feel 'homesick' at times like these. I miss my children most of all and look back fondly on the memories that we have made together in the past. I look forward to the future when perhaps we can again spend our holidays together. Even if I did live close to them, it would be very difficult to get us all together on the same day. My son went back to work yesterday after being off for several weeks for his eye surgery and it seems that most of his holidays are also displaced because of the hours he has to work as a police officer. My daughter is a waitress and working while attending college, so she also is working and takes the hours as she can get them. I know it is like that for many people, with most being grateful that they have jobs at all.
> 
> I think it is kind of disgusting that so many of the large chain stores are going to be open on Thanksgiving. I usually don't offer my opinion on things like this, but this time I am going to. I think it is bad enough that families are torn apart by members having to work insane hours or more than one job just to make ends meet. Now it appears that one can't even have a single day to enjoy their families and relax. I can't imagine the mom who has to make a full dinner, or travel to see family only to have to return early to start work at 10pm for the 'early sales'. The same with the teens and young people who are just starting in the work force. To me it is just showing them how little family time is valued by their employers. It used to be that only essential services were open on what were considered the major holidays, but now it is more important for these companies to be the first in line to get your Christmas shopping dollars and they go to any lengths it seems to do so. It is quite sad.
> 
> Perhaps that is why this holiday is so important to me. I look at my life and there are so many, many things that I have to be thankful for. For those of you who read my writings here on a regular basis, you know that I think about how fortunate I am in my life just about every day. There are times when I just stop and consider all the good things in my life and I am quite overwhelmed by it, and I express it many times throughout the year. So to have an official holiday for us to reflect on our lives and the good things we have is really an important one to me. I have a lot of company here on my pink cloud that day, and people do take time to be grateful for the good in their lives. That is a good thing.
> 
> I finished lots of the cooking and preparation yesterday. I got two kinds of stuffing made, as well as some home made cranberry sauce. The turkey is thawing and looks to be a fine 'guest of honor'. Within a few hours, the house here will have that incredible smell of roast turkey and stuffing. I think that is one of my favorite things about it.
> 
> The snow has melted for the most part and turned to rain. But that is OK. The driving will be safer for Bernie and Ellen anyway. I did get a taste of the snow to come and with it gone, I will be able to experience it all over again the next time, when it is fresh and beautiful.
> 
> I have more preparation yet to do, and I promise to take some pictures of my own cats. It seems that many of you think that my daily cat pictures are of my own crew here. I have received messages from several of you asking how I got them to pose, etc. No, I am not that creative and they are not that cooperative, but I will try to get a picture or two of them enjoying the festivities today. I am glad you like my daily pictures. I enjoy finding them and they make me smile. As far as I am concerned, you can never have too many smiles in your day, so I try to add one or two.
> 
> Focusing on the good things in your life is a wonderful way to live. While we can't always avoid negative things, there are many times when it is possible to leave them in the background and put our attention to something more positive. Whether it is a silly cartoon or noticing something that someone did that was nice, or even looking at one of your own accomplishments with pride, it is a good and positive way to spend the day. Soon you begin to notice (and appreciate) these good things as a habit, and before you know it - you are happy. Being grateful and showing gratitude to others is a part of that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. No matter which country you are from, take some time out to think about all the good things you have in your life. Don't take them for granted. Appreciate them like the precious gifts they are. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each new morning with its light,
> For rest and shelter of the night,
> For health and food, for love and friends,
> For everything Thy goodness sends.
> ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Hope everyone had a lovely day with family and friends. We have 19 inches of snow on the ground and it looks like a winter wonderland. Peace and blessings to all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to WORK!!! *

It isn't like it is a bad thing! But it's time to get focused back in the direction of woodworking and work. One of the good things about what I do is that there is this kind of wave effect which allows me to take a bit of time off here and there and not really feel the difference. Once the designs are 'out there' they kind of do their own thing whether I work on new things every day or not.

I do miss it though, and even though this past week was really functional (and also necessary!), it's time to buckle down and start some new designs again.

The next thing that I need to do right off is to create the next installments for the calendar holder that I did for the magazine. The first part was the calendar holder base as well as overlays for the months of January and February. The second installment includes the overlays for the months of March through July. This will be a nice and fun project to do and I already have most of the ideas in my head. The third and final installment will be the remaining five months of the year.

I plan to begin drawing on those today and I hope to get the finished items in the mail by next week. It will feel really good to get back at the saw again and do some actual cutting.

It is a really good feeling to have everything here in place and in order. Knowing right where everything is and having all my supplies right at hand and a clean working environment makes a huge difference on how productive we are I think. I feel like I am now ready for the winter and snow and holidays and can face everything with a clear head.

Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. Even though our place here is small, it was nice and comfortable for six people to sit down to dinner. I had everything I could ready ahead of time, and by the time everyone got here, just about everything was done. It helped a lot to have the lathe out of the kitchen, too! We had kind of gotten used to it there so now that it is in the closet, it seems like there is a great deal more room!

Even Ellen (who can be somewhat fussy over things at times) kept saying that she didn't know how we were able to do all we could from our little place and keep it so neat. (I don't know if she would have said that a week ago!) I felt really good though about being able to have a nice dinner and have everyone comfortable.

The food came out good and there are plenty of left overs so I won't need to worry about cooking for about a week. I never mind left overs. I find that after cooking for a couple of days to prepare for this meal, it will feel really nice to just be able to pull something out of the refrigerator and heat it up and be done with it. It will give me a chance to really get back to focusing on work and still eat well.

All in all it was a fine day. I couldn't have asked for any better. Even the cats enjoyed it, as they were exceptionally sociable and entertaining. They each did their favorite tricks and visited the entire time. Pancakes played 'fetch' with his favorite mouse and kept bringing it to Keith and dropping it at his feet. Richard did all his "baby" tricks for attention, and even shy Coco brought her little black mouse who we call 'Rebecca' out of hiding to show people. It was as if they all wanted to interact and play with the company. No dogs could have been friendlier! They certainly won the hearts of everyone there.

I didn't get many pictures because I was pretty busy setting up and cleaning up, but I did get one picture as we all sat down to eat:










It's hard to get a good picture when people don't want to pose - especially when they are all hungry and wanting to eat, so this is the best I could do. That's Ellen on the left and then Bernie and Keith and then Keith's dad Artie and his mom Dianne.

It was a wonderful gathering and a grand holiday and the evening ended with Keith showing his mom and dad his new sound card on the computer and playing "Comfortably Numb", a track from Pink Floyd's album "The Wall." (I think if I had an all time favorite album, that would be it!) At first his mom said she didn't think she liked Pink Floyd (she was more into Blue Grass) but when listening, she said "This is alright" Maybe we will convert her! 

I hope you all had a great day too! Time to bring on the holidays!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to WORK!!! *
> 
> It isn't like it is a bad thing! But it's time to get focused back in the direction of woodworking and work. One of the good things about what I do is that there is this kind of wave effect which allows me to take a bit of time off here and there and not really feel the difference. Once the designs are 'out there' they kind of do their own thing whether I work on new things every day or not.
> 
> I do miss it though, and even though this past week was really functional (and also necessary!), it's time to buckle down and start some new designs again.
> 
> The next thing that I need to do right off is to create the next installments for the calendar holder that I did for the magazine. The first part was the calendar holder base as well as overlays for the months of January and February. The second installment includes the overlays for the months of March through July. This will be a nice and fun project to do and I already have most of the ideas in my head. The third and final installment will be the remaining five months of the year.
> 
> I plan to begin drawing on those today and I hope to get the finished items in the mail by next week. It will feel really good to get back at the saw again and do some actual cutting.
> 
> It is a really good feeling to have everything here in place and in order. Knowing right where everything is and having all my supplies right at hand and a clean working environment makes a huge difference on how productive we are I think. I feel like I am now ready for the winter and snow and holidays and can face everything with a clear head.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. Even though our place here is small, it was nice and comfortable for six people to sit down to dinner. I had everything I could ready ahead of time, and by the time everyone got here, just about everything was done. It helped a lot to have the lathe out of the kitchen, too! We had kind of gotten used to it there so now that it is in the closet, it seems like there is a great deal more room!
> 
> Even Ellen (who can be somewhat fussy over things at times) kept saying that she didn't know how we were able to do all we could from our little place and keep it so neat. (I don't know if she would have said that a week ago!) I felt really good though about being able to have a nice dinner and have everyone comfortable.
> 
> The food came out good and there are plenty of left overs so I won't need to worry about cooking for about a week. I never mind left overs. I find that after cooking for a couple of days to prepare for this meal, it will feel really nice to just be able to pull something out of the refrigerator and heat it up and be done with it. It will give me a chance to really get back to focusing on work and still eat well.
> 
> All in all it was a fine day. I couldn't have asked for any better. Even the cats enjoyed it, as they were exceptionally sociable and entertaining. They each did their favorite tricks and visited the entire time. Pancakes played 'fetch' with his favorite mouse and kept bringing it to Keith and dropping it at his feet. Richard did all his "baby" tricks for attention, and even shy Coco brought her little black mouse who we call 'Rebecca' out of hiding to show people. It was as if they all wanted to interact and play with the company. No dogs could have been friendlier! They certainly won the hearts of everyone there.
> 
> I didn't get many pictures because I was pretty busy setting up and cleaning up, but I did get one picture as we all sat down to eat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture when people don't want to pose - especially when they are all hungry and wanting to eat, so this is the best I could do. That's Ellen on the left and then Bernie and Keith and then Keith's dad Artie and his mom Dianne.
> 
> It was a wonderful gathering and a grand holiday and the evening ended with Keith showing his mom and dad his new sound card on the computer and playing "Comfortably Numb", a track from Pink Floyd's album "The Wall." (I think if I had an all time favorite album, that would be it!) At first his mom said she didn't think she liked Pink Floyd (she was more into Blue Grass) but when listening, she said "This is alright" Maybe we will convert her!
> 
> I hope you all had a great day too! Time to bring on the holidays!


great picture sheila, love the cat story, glad it all went well, and i have no doubts the food the top notch…yes, i think your ready to get back to the saw, but its been a great past week too…ive got to figure what im going to mess with, depends on how i feel…but…you have a wonderful day…kiss all them kitties for me…i love kitties…...grizz


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to WORK!!! *
> 
> It isn't like it is a bad thing! But it's time to get focused back in the direction of woodworking and work. One of the good things about what I do is that there is this kind of wave effect which allows me to take a bit of time off here and there and not really feel the difference. Once the designs are 'out there' they kind of do their own thing whether I work on new things every day or not.
> 
> I do miss it though, and even though this past week was really functional (and also necessary!), it's time to buckle down and start some new designs again.
> 
> The next thing that I need to do right off is to create the next installments for the calendar holder that I did for the magazine. The first part was the calendar holder base as well as overlays for the months of January and February. The second installment includes the overlays for the months of March through July. This will be a nice and fun project to do and I already have most of the ideas in my head. The third and final installment will be the remaining five months of the year.
> 
> I plan to begin drawing on those today and I hope to get the finished items in the mail by next week. It will feel really good to get back at the saw again and do some actual cutting.
> 
> It is a really good feeling to have everything here in place and in order. Knowing right where everything is and having all my supplies right at hand and a clean working environment makes a huge difference on how productive we are I think. I feel like I am now ready for the winter and snow and holidays and can face everything with a clear head.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. Even though our place here is small, it was nice and comfortable for six people to sit down to dinner. I had everything I could ready ahead of time, and by the time everyone got here, just about everything was done. It helped a lot to have the lathe out of the kitchen, too! We had kind of gotten used to it there so now that it is in the closet, it seems like there is a great deal more room!
> 
> Even Ellen (who can be somewhat fussy over things at times) kept saying that she didn't know how we were able to do all we could from our little place and keep it so neat. (I don't know if she would have said that a week ago!) I felt really good though about being able to have a nice dinner and have everyone comfortable.
> 
> The food came out good and there are plenty of left overs so I won't need to worry about cooking for about a week. I never mind left overs. I find that after cooking for a couple of days to prepare for this meal, it will feel really nice to just be able to pull something out of the refrigerator and heat it up and be done with it. It will give me a chance to really get back to focusing on work and still eat well.
> 
> All in all it was a fine day. I couldn't have asked for any better. Even the cats enjoyed it, as they were exceptionally sociable and entertaining. They each did their favorite tricks and visited the entire time. Pancakes played 'fetch' with his favorite mouse and kept bringing it to Keith and dropping it at his feet. Richard did all his "baby" tricks for attention, and even shy Coco brought her little black mouse who we call 'Rebecca' out of hiding to show people. It was as if they all wanted to interact and play with the company. No dogs could have been friendlier! They certainly won the hearts of everyone there.
> 
> I didn't get many pictures because I was pretty busy setting up and cleaning up, but I did get one picture as we all sat down to eat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture when people don't want to pose - especially when they are all hungry and wanting to eat, so this is the best I could do. That's Ellen on the left and then Bernie and Keith and then Keith's dad Artie and his mom Dianne.
> 
> It was a wonderful gathering and a grand holiday and the evening ended with Keith showing his mom and dad his new sound card on the computer and playing "Comfortably Numb", a track from Pink Floyd's album "The Wall." (I think if I had an all time favorite album, that would be it!) At first his mom said she didn't think she liked Pink Floyd (she was more into Blue Grass) but when listening, she said "This is alright" Maybe we will convert her!
> 
> I hope you all had a great day too! Time to bring on the holidays!


You had nice "get together"!

That food sure looks good! ... I found my mouth watering a tad just looking at it!

Glad y'all had a nice time!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to WORK!!! *
> 
> It isn't like it is a bad thing! But it's time to get focused back in the direction of woodworking and work. One of the good things about what I do is that there is this kind of wave effect which allows me to take a bit of time off here and there and not really feel the difference. Once the designs are 'out there' they kind of do their own thing whether I work on new things every day or not.
> 
> I do miss it though, and even though this past week was really functional (and also necessary!), it's time to buckle down and start some new designs again.
> 
> The next thing that I need to do right off is to create the next installments for the calendar holder that I did for the magazine. The first part was the calendar holder base as well as overlays for the months of January and February. The second installment includes the overlays for the months of March through July. This will be a nice and fun project to do and I already have most of the ideas in my head. The third and final installment will be the remaining five months of the year.
> 
> I plan to begin drawing on those today and I hope to get the finished items in the mail by next week. It will feel really good to get back at the saw again and do some actual cutting.
> 
> It is a really good feeling to have everything here in place and in order. Knowing right where everything is and having all my supplies right at hand and a clean working environment makes a huge difference on how productive we are I think. I feel like I am now ready for the winter and snow and holidays and can face everything with a clear head.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. Even though our place here is small, it was nice and comfortable for six people to sit down to dinner. I had everything I could ready ahead of time, and by the time everyone got here, just about everything was done. It helped a lot to have the lathe out of the kitchen, too! We had kind of gotten used to it there so now that it is in the closet, it seems like there is a great deal more room!
> 
> Even Ellen (who can be somewhat fussy over things at times) kept saying that she didn't know how we were able to do all we could from our little place and keep it so neat. (I don't know if she would have said that a week ago!) I felt really good though about being able to have a nice dinner and have everyone comfortable.
> 
> The food came out good and there are plenty of left overs so I won't need to worry about cooking for about a week. I never mind left overs. I find that after cooking for a couple of days to prepare for this meal, it will feel really nice to just be able to pull something out of the refrigerator and heat it up and be done with it. It will give me a chance to really get back to focusing on work and still eat well.
> 
> All in all it was a fine day. I couldn't have asked for any better. Even the cats enjoyed it, as they were exceptionally sociable and entertaining. They each did their favorite tricks and visited the entire time. Pancakes played 'fetch' with his favorite mouse and kept bringing it to Keith and dropping it at his feet. Richard did all his "baby" tricks for attention, and even shy Coco brought her little black mouse who we call 'Rebecca' out of hiding to show people. It was as if they all wanted to interact and play with the company. No dogs could have been friendlier! They certainly won the hearts of everyone there.
> 
> I didn't get many pictures because I was pretty busy setting up and cleaning up, but I did get one picture as we all sat down to eat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture when people don't want to pose - especially when they are all hungry and wanting to eat, so this is the best I could do. That's Ellen on the left and then Bernie and Keith and then Keith's dad Artie and his mom Dianne.
> 
> It was a wonderful gathering and a grand holiday and the evening ended with Keith showing his mom and dad his new sound card on the computer and playing "Comfortably Numb", a track from Pink Floyd's album "The Wall." (I think if I had an all time favorite album, that would be it!) At first his mom said she didn't think she liked Pink Floyd (she was more into Blue Grass) but when listening, she said "This is alright" Maybe we will convert her!
> 
> I hope you all had a great day too! Time to bring on the holidays!


great to see this picture Sheila thanks for sharing your canadian family with us 
I´m sure it wuold have been a blast to be there enjoying the turkey with you

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to WORK!!! *
> 
> It isn't like it is a bad thing! But it's time to get focused back in the direction of woodworking and work. One of the good things about what I do is that there is this kind of wave effect which allows me to take a bit of time off here and there and not really feel the difference. Once the designs are 'out there' they kind of do their own thing whether I work on new things every day or not.
> 
> I do miss it though, and even though this past week was really functional (and also necessary!), it's time to buckle down and start some new designs again.
> 
> The next thing that I need to do right off is to create the next installments for the calendar holder that I did for the magazine. The first part was the calendar holder base as well as overlays for the months of January and February. The second installment includes the overlays for the months of March through July. This will be a nice and fun project to do and I already have most of the ideas in my head. The third and final installment will be the remaining five months of the year.
> 
> I plan to begin drawing on those today and I hope to get the finished items in the mail by next week. It will feel really good to get back at the saw again and do some actual cutting.
> 
> It is a really good feeling to have everything here in place and in order. Knowing right where everything is and having all my supplies right at hand and a clean working environment makes a huge difference on how productive we are I think. I feel like I am now ready for the winter and snow and holidays and can face everything with a clear head.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. Even though our place here is small, it was nice and comfortable for six people to sit down to dinner. I had everything I could ready ahead of time, and by the time everyone got here, just about everything was done. It helped a lot to have the lathe out of the kitchen, too! We had kind of gotten used to it there so now that it is in the closet, it seems like there is a great deal more room!
> 
> Even Ellen (who can be somewhat fussy over things at times) kept saying that she didn't know how we were able to do all we could from our little place and keep it so neat. (I don't know if she would have said that a week ago!) I felt really good though about being able to have a nice dinner and have everyone comfortable.
> 
> The food came out good and there are plenty of left overs so I won't need to worry about cooking for about a week. I never mind left overs. I find that after cooking for a couple of days to prepare for this meal, it will feel really nice to just be able to pull something out of the refrigerator and heat it up and be done with it. It will give me a chance to really get back to focusing on work and still eat well.
> 
> All in all it was a fine day. I couldn't have asked for any better. Even the cats enjoyed it, as they were exceptionally sociable and entertaining. They each did their favorite tricks and visited the entire time. Pancakes played 'fetch' with his favorite mouse and kept bringing it to Keith and dropping it at his feet. Richard did all his "baby" tricks for attention, and even shy Coco brought her little black mouse who we call 'Rebecca' out of hiding to show people. It was as if they all wanted to interact and play with the company. No dogs could have been friendlier! They certainly won the hearts of everyone there.
> 
> I didn't get many pictures because I was pretty busy setting up and cleaning up, but I did get one picture as we all sat down to eat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture when people don't want to pose - especially when they are all hungry and wanting to eat, so this is the best I could do. That's Ellen on the left and then Bernie and Keith and then Keith's dad Artie and his mom Dianne.
> 
> It was a wonderful gathering and a grand holiday and the evening ended with Keith showing his mom and dad his new sound card on the computer and playing "Comfortably Numb", a track from Pink Floyd's album "The Wall." (I think if I had an all time favorite album, that would be it!) At first his mom said she didn't think she liked Pink Floyd (she was more into Blue Grass) but when listening, she said "This is alright" Maybe we will convert her!
> 
> I hope you all had a great day too! Time to bring on the holidays!


Looks like a grand time was had by all, well done. I like the idea of Floyd for background music.

Having been on holiday this week, I like you, am back to work. Monday for me though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to WORK!!! *
> 
> It isn't like it is a bad thing! But it's time to get focused back in the direction of woodworking and work. One of the good things about what I do is that there is this kind of wave effect which allows me to take a bit of time off here and there and not really feel the difference. Once the designs are 'out there' they kind of do their own thing whether I work on new things every day or not.
> 
> I do miss it though, and even though this past week was really functional (and also necessary!), it's time to buckle down and start some new designs again.
> 
> The next thing that I need to do right off is to create the next installments for the calendar holder that I did for the magazine. The first part was the calendar holder base as well as overlays for the months of January and February. The second installment includes the overlays for the months of March through July. This will be a nice and fun project to do and I already have most of the ideas in my head. The third and final installment will be the remaining five months of the year.
> 
> I plan to begin drawing on those today and I hope to get the finished items in the mail by next week. It will feel really good to get back at the saw again and do some actual cutting.
> 
> It is a really good feeling to have everything here in place and in order. Knowing right where everything is and having all my supplies right at hand and a clean working environment makes a huge difference on how productive we are I think. I feel like I am now ready for the winter and snow and holidays and can face everything with a clear head.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. Even though our place here is small, it was nice and comfortable for six people to sit down to dinner. I had everything I could ready ahead of time, and by the time everyone got here, just about everything was done. It helped a lot to have the lathe out of the kitchen, too! We had kind of gotten used to it there so now that it is in the closet, it seems like there is a great deal more room!
> 
> Even Ellen (who can be somewhat fussy over things at times) kept saying that she didn't know how we were able to do all we could from our little place and keep it so neat. (I don't know if she would have said that a week ago!) I felt really good though about being able to have a nice dinner and have everyone comfortable.
> 
> The food came out good and there are plenty of left overs so I won't need to worry about cooking for about a week. I never mind left overs. I find that after cooking for a couple of days to prepare for this meal, it will feel really nice to just be able to pull something out of the refrigerator and heat it up and be done with it. It will give me a chance to really get back to focusing on work and still eat well.
> 
> All in all it was a fine day. I couldn't have asked for any better. Even the cats enjoyed it, as they were exceptionally sociable and entertaining. They each did their favorite tricks and visited the entire time. Pancakes played 'fetch' with his favorite mouse and kept bringing it to Keith and dropping it at his feet. Richard did all his "baby" tricks for attention, and even shy Coco brought her little black mouse who we call 'Rebecca' out of hiding to show people. It was as if they all wanted to interact and play with the company. No dogs could have been friendlier! They certainly won the hearts of everyone there.
> 
> I didn't get many pictures because I was pretty busy setting up and cleaning up, but I did get one picture as we all sat down to eat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture when people don't want to pose - especially when they are all hungry and wanting to eat, so this is the best I could do. That's Ellen on the left and then Bernie and Keith and then Keith's dad Artie and his mom Dianne.
> 
> It was a wonderful gathering and a grand holiday and the evening ended with Keith showing his mom and dad his new sound card on the computer and playing "Comfortably Numb", a track from Pink Floyd's album "The Wall." (I think if I had an all time favorite album, that would be it!) At first his mom said she didn't think she liked Pink Floyd (she was more into Blue Grass) but when listening, she said "This is alright" Maybe we will convert her!
> 
> I hope you all had a great day too! Time to bring on the holidays!


Good morning to you all. 

It was such a nice time. It was a great no-pressure time. I am glad we have holidays like that because it makes us take the time to take a breath and enjoy ourselves and think about why we do all we do. I used to have lots of company when the kids were little. We were always having bar-b-ques or parties for one occasion or another. Now it is only once in a while, but it was fun and wasn't hard to pull off. Once in a while it is good to stop and take a breath and enjoy the things we are working for in the first place.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*

Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.

My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.

As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)

Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.

Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.

I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.

I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.

I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.

As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.

There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.

I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.

Here are the links to them:

The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .

And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :

I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.

I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!

I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.

(I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Sheila, I can't see anything wrong with giving your painting to Elton John. He obviously did a lot for you and you were returning the favour. I, too am not close to my family. With the exception of my mother, who died in 1988, none of them encouraged me and both my father and brother wanted me to conform. The former silently with disapproval the latter because he wanted me to be like him. How tedious. We are all different. We should go our own way. I am lucky nowadays in that Sue gives me the time and space to do my own thing, which is to synthesise my technical, creative, making, challenging way of making boxes from my various life experiences. I've passed the videos on to Sue but I think she may have seen them already. Anyway her style of teaching is very much of the same as Ken is encouraging.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Thanks Sheila for the video .
Take the time and really listen he does make alot sense


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Yes, it took me a little bit of time to make the time to watch them, but when I did, I really thought that they should be shared here. There are so many people here who can relate to what is being said, I think.

Martyn - that disapproval from those close to us - either silent or otherwise - can be devastating to us on many levels. As children we all have the need for approval from our family. We want to please those we love. Often we bypass our own hopes and dreams and try to do the 'right thing' so we fit in. As we get older, we seem more and more resentful and unhappy when the choices we made were not really what we wanted them to be.

I am very lucky that I stepped away and decided to 'rebel.' It wasn't easy to do, but like you, I have found someone who is blindly supportive of what I do and it makes all the difference in my life. I truly believe that is why I am so happy and productive.

I have never been accused of being a 'conformist.' I am quite proud of that.

Sheila


----------



## retiredandtired

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Sheila thanks for posting this. My grandson is 8 yrs old and this opened my eyes to my way of thinking.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


*"... but no one knows what God looks like"... "They will in a minute!" * What a RIOT! LOL

Very very interesting mind probing speeches!

I was glad to hear what he said about Wrist Watches…!!

When I started spending most of my time Telecomputing, data processing systems design programming, etc. over the phone lines instead of wasting a good part of my day on Freeways (roads) to get to/from work, I stopped wearing my wrist watch and have NOT put it on since! For the most part, when I need to know what the time is, I can ask… see a nearby clock, radio, TV, computer, whatever… I DO NOT NEED A WRIST WATCH!... In summer, I don't fight the sweat around my wrist… either…

Thank you for posting that… it was very good…

I knew that I loved what my life's work was and truly enjoyed every bit of it… sometimes a little too much of it… robbing my Family of time they needed from me too… but, we made it through it… and I still just love computers, how to make them do what I want, to help someone else enjoy what they're doing… It's a good feeling.

Hey, we have a weekend now!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Just to add a little more to the subject…
... I GOOGLEd Sir Ken… *
...and found his website... and his Watch Page.

*
Now, you can watch some of the other videos he has made… He's quite a guy!

Thanks again!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Thank you so much Joe! I thought he was pretty good too. I am one of the fortunate people that also loves my job. It doesn't matter how much I do it or how many hours I work because the people and the projects and being creative is all so special to me.

I think it is so important for all of us to follow the path we want to take. Having support from loved ones, teachers and those who are around us is also very important. I liked the way that Ken put this into words and I did enjoy the talks.

Again - thanks for adding the web site. I am sure it will benefit many.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


Sheila -

Thank you very much. Education has been on my mind a lot with my new daughter!

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Videos About Creativity in Today's World*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of interesting videos. Although they are not directly about woodworking, I think that they pertain to many of us who are involved in not only creating woodworking projects, but also those who design their own patterns for furniture, boxes and all other projects.
> 
> My brother was the one who sent me the links. He said that they made him think of me and how when watching them he wondered how differently my life may have been if everyone thought more like the guy who was lecturing. It made me think too.
> 
> As I watched each one, there were many things that came to mind as to how true what he was saying is. From the time I was very young, I wanted to be an artist. I was only 13 and I painted a replica of the cover of Elton John's album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" on a 16" x 20" canvas. That was in 1975. I was living in the suburbs of Chicago at the time and I had heard that Bernie Taupin (Elton John's lyricist in the early days) was going to be at a radio station downtown one day. My girlfriend and I took the day off of school and several busses to get to that station, and we waited for hours until Mr. Taupin emerged from the elevator at the building where the show was broadcast from. We did finally see him and I presented him with the painting for Elton. It was quite a thrill. (I have a picture of Bernie Taupin that I came across recently, and I will post it later if I can put my finger on it!)
> 
> Looking back, it seemed like a silly thing to do. But teens are silly and I was no exception. I loved Elton John and had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall. I also loved art and loved to recreate things through painting. Creating is part of my life and part of me.
> 
> Of course my parents weren't as thrilled about this I was. I am sure they worried about my future. My sister went on to receive a master's degree in business from DePaul University Business School (with honors, no less!) I suppose it was quite disappointing to them to hear my own ambitions.
> 
> I am not close with my own family for many reasons that I will not get into. Let's just say that we differ on many basic views and values and leave it at that. The point that I am trying to make is that sometimes it isn't easy to be true to yourself and follow your own dreams. There are many obstacles and pressures along the way that try to push you into directions that may seem unnatural to you.
> 
> I was surprised at the feelings that these videos brought up from deep inside me. I suppose it stirred up many memories of my own childhood and my own struggles in finding my place and doing what my heart dictated. It has been a life long struggle to get here, but never have I felt so comfortable and happy in my life as I have since I began to actually LISTEN to what my own heart was saying.
> 
> I think my own children feel much differently than I did as a child. I have always made a conscious effort to support them in any decisions they have made. Of course, I advise them, but I also allow them to not only follow their own paths, but to make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and refine their plans. So far it is working for them both.
> 
> As creative people, we need to find support from those we choose to have around us. I believe that is why this forum here at Lumberjocks is so popular. We think somewhat alike in the respect that being creative is an important factor to our own happiness. We seek support from our peers and it feeds our creativity and lets us know that 'it's ok' to want to make beautiful things for the sake of making beautiful things alone.
> 
> There are different degrees of success here, but I think it depends on what you define the word 'success' as. Myself, I think that just by being here and creating is success in itself. It has nothing to do with financial gain or status. It is feeding our souls and it is the immesurable amount of satisfaction and peace we feel within ourselves when we are being creative. No money could ever equal that.
> 
> I hope you take the time to watch these videos. They are about 20 minutes each and they are full of some valuable observances that really make you think about things. (Both of them can be translated into 50 languages, for those of you who don't speak English as a first language) I believe that most of you will see yourselves in some of the examples. I certainly did.
> 
> Here are the links to them:
> 
> The first one is called Schools Kill Creativity>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf .
> 
> And the second one is called Bring On The Learning Revolution>http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf :
> 
> I hope you take time to look at them. You may not agree with everything that is said, but I think that it may make you aware of some things or even validate some of the things that you as a creative person may feel or have felt over the years. In any case, I think they send some important messages to all of us.
> 
> I want to thank my brother Bob for bringing this to my attention. I also want to thank him for the support he has shown me these past several years. I love you, Bob!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day.
> 
> (I had a difficult time posting the video here. I couldn't get it to link and embedded it. If you want to read more about Sir Ken Robinson, you can click HERE to go to his page)


You are very welcome Steve! I thought the videos were very profound. Sometimes the simplest things we do or don't do can affect others greatly. It is good to be aware how we come across to our children. They sure made me think. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Preparing for Germ Warfare *

I'm getting ready to face battle here. My partner Keith has come down with what is turning into a nasty cold. The last thing I want or need is to get sick right now so I am doing everything I can to avoid sharing in the experience. To me there are just some things you don't want to share.

It started last week when we were doing the major cleaning. He was sneezing and saying his throat was sore and his nose was bothering him. We thought that it definitely could have been allergies, because of all the dust we disturbed when cleaning out the wood piles, under the beds and in all the closets. Not to mention we were digging in the basement at his parents house for a couple of days.

But that was last weekend and over the course of the week it seems to have only gotten worse. Now he is starting to cough too and the dust has long settled and he should be getting back to normal by now. I think he really has a cold.

But I am not giving in that easily. I have too much to do and I am trying to 'will myself' to not be sick. Let's see if I can pull it off. It has been over a week so far and as of now I am in the clear. (Well - I can try, can't I?)

Yesterday I spent the day drawing. The next installments on the calendar project is due and I need to ship it this upcoming week. The first part was the calendar holder base and January and February. I finished that about a month ago but did some other projects in between that and before I knew it, the next part is due. This part includes the overlays for the months of March through July. The name plates for all the months were completed when I began so that is just a matter of cutting them out, so what I need to work on is the three overlay pieces for each of the five months.

Drawing went well yesterday and I was able to complete March, April and May and even begin with June. I pretty much know what I will be doing though so it is just a matter of getting it into the computer. I may possibly be able to begin cutting today, if all goes well. But Keith is cutting a new project too so I may wait until tomorrow. That's OK because I have plenty of other things to do in the mean time.

I am trying to keep these pieces on the calendar project simple enough so that anyone can do them. I really do like the idea and it is kind of fun getting all excited about it all over again. It will be even more fun to see it come to life.

So there isn't too much to talk about today other than that. I am glad that some of you watched the videos yesterday and liked them. I appreciate all the messages you sent me - both here and privately and I hope that they showed a somewhat different way to think about things. I know that they did for me.

Have a great Sunday today and do something that makes you happy. I am going to put on my nurses' hat and see if I can get enough vitamin C into me (as well as Keith) to combat this cold and not be affected.










We can only hope!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for Germ Warfare *
> 
> I'm getting ready to face battle here. My partner Keith has come down with what is turning into a nasty cold. The last thing I want or need is to get sick right now so I am doing everything I can to avoid sharing in the experience. To me there are just some things you don't want to share.
> 
> It started last week when we were doing the major cleaning. He was sneezing and saying his throat was sore and his nose was bothering him. We thought that it definitely could have been allergies, because of all the dust we disturbed when cleaning out the wood piles, under the beds and in all the closets. Not to mention we were digging in the basement at his parents house for a couple of days.
> 
> But that was last weekend and over the course of the week it seems to have only gotten worse. Now he is starting to cough too and the dust has long settled and he should be getting back to normal by now. I think he really has a cold.
> 
> But I am not giving in that easily. I have too much to do and I am trying to 'will myself' to not be sick. Let's see if I can pull it off. It has been over a week so far and as of now I am in the clear. (Well - I can try, can't I?)
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. The next installments on the calendar project is due and I need to ship it this upcoming week. The first part was the calendar holder base and January and February. I finished that about a month ago but did some other projects in between that and before I knew it, the next part is due. This part includes the overlays for the months of March through July. The name plates for all the months were completed when I began so that is just a matter of cutting them out, so what I need to work on is the three overlay pieces for each of the five months.
> 
> Drawing went well yesterday and I was able to complete March, April and May and even begin with June. I pretty much know what I will be doing though so it is just a matter of getting it into the computer. I may possibly be able to begin cutting today, if all goes well. But Keith is cutting a new project too so I may wait until tomorrow. That's OK because I have plenty of other things to do in the mean time.
> 
> I am trying to keep these pieces on the calendar project simple enough so that anyone can do them. I really do like the idea and it is kind of fun getting all excited about it all over again. It will be even more fun to see it come to life.
> 
> So there isn't too much to talk about today other than that. I am glad that some of you watched the videos yesterday and liked them. I appreciate all the messages you sent me - both here and privately and I hope that they showed a somewhat different way to think about things. I know that they did for me.
> 
> Have a great Sunday today and do something that makes you happy. I am going to put on my nurses' hat and see if I can get enough vitamin C into me (as well as Keith) to combat this cold and not be affected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope!


oh no..poor keith…hope he gets well soon…...yea try hard not to get sick, sterilize everything…lol…...nice kitty shot too…we have rain and 64 today…but colder weather is coming…you have a great day…bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for Germ Warfare *
> 
> I'm getting ready to face battle here. My partner Keith has come down with what is turning into a nasty cold. The last thing I want or need is to get sick right now so I am doing everything I can to avoid sharing in the experience. To me there are just some things you don't want to share.
> 
> It started last week when we were doing the major cleaning. He was sneezing and saying his throat was sore and his nose was bothering him. We thought that it definitely could have been allergies, because of all the dust we disturbed when cleaning out the wood piles, under the beds and in all the closets. Not to mention we were digging in the basement at his parents house for a couple of days.
> 
> But that was last weekend and over the course of the week it seems to have only gotten worse. Now he is starting to cough too and the dust has long settled and he should be getting back to normal by now. I think he really has a cold.
> 
> But I am not giving in that easily. I have too much to do and I am trying to 'will myself' to not be sick. Let's see if I can pull it off. It has been over a week so far and as of now I am in the clear. (Well - I can try, can't I?)
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. The next installments on the calendar project is due and I need to ship it this upcoming week. The first part was the calendar holder base and January and February. I finished that about a month ago but did some other projects in between that and before I knew it, the next part is due. This part includes the overlays for the months of March through July. The name plates for all the months were completed when I began so that is just a matter of cutting them out, so what I need to work on is the three overlay pieces for each of the five months.
> 
> Drawing went well yesterday and I was able to complete March, April and May and even begin with June. I pretty much know what I will be doing though so it is just a matter of getting it into the computer. I may possibly be able to begin cutting today, if all goes well. But Keith is cutting a new project too so I may wait until tomorrow. That's OK because I have plenty of other things to do in the mean time.
> 
> I am trying to keep these pieces on the calendar project simple enough so that anyone can do them. I really do like the idea and it is kind of fun getting all excited about it all over again. It will be even more fun to see it come to life.
> 
> So there isn't too much to talk about today other than that. I am glad that some of you watched the videos yesterday and liked them. I appreciate all the messages you sent me - both here and privately and I hope that they showed a somewhat different way to think about things. I know that they did for me.
> 
> Have a great Sunday today and do something that makes you happy. I am going to put on my nurses' hat and see if I can get enough vitamin C into me (as well as Keith) to combat this cold and not be affected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope!


Thanks, Bob! I am taking all precautions!  It is warm here too and not too bad. The snow from last week is just about gone. Good day to stay in and draw! You have a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting today*

Yesterday was a good day and I was able to finish up all the drawing that I needed to do for the next project that I need to send out to the magazine later on this week. That means that I get to spend the day at the scroll saw cutting. As always, that is one of my favorite parts of what I do. It will be nice to see everything come to life.

My partner Keith is still fighting his cold. Unfortunately it has turned into a cough and sounds like it is going into his lungs. Even though he is coughing quite a bit this morning, the chances of getting him to go in and get it looked after are slim. You guys all probably understand. I don't mean to sound sexist but I just can't see it happening. Not yet anyway. I did suggest it yesterday and I got the reply 'It's only a cold' from him and left it at that.

I really hope I don't get it too. I have been extra careful and taking lots of extra vitamin C and washing my hands fifty two hundred times a day and hopefully my own immune system is strong enough for me to avoid getting it myself. (Well, I can hope, can't I?)

I must say my little kitty with the mask avitar has gotten some attention. I would have never thought. I received several comments and messages on it and I am glad I could make you all smile. I think I am going to keep it until I am out of danger from catching this cold that Keith has. Besides, I am cutting today and we should wear our masks when doing so.

Many of you think that all the kitty pictures that I post are of my own three, but usually they are not. I don't think that they would stand for half the stuff that I show. I just love cats as many of you figured out and I find it fun to see them in silly poses and situations.

I used to dress up my cat as a child. From the time I was three years old until I was sixteen, I had a beautiful sleek all black cat we called Cindy. I remember dressing her in a pink night gown, complete with a little pink night hat and she would allow us to push her around the neighborhood in our doll buggy. One time in particular, a neighbor stopped to see our "baby" (I was about seven years old at the time) and pulled back the top of the buggy, expecting a doll. I will never forget the look on her face when she saw the black, furry face with golden eyes staring up back at her wearing a pink night dress! It startled the dickens out of her! Cindy was a good pet for my entire childhood and I am sure that my love of cats began with her. There has rarely been a time in my life when I was without feline companionship and for the short times that I was, I felt as if my life was missing something.

I am glad you enjoy my pictures that I find. As you can imagine, after over five hundred posts here on the blog it would get pretty boring if I strictly adhered to woodworking and only woodworking. (Come on! Admit it!) Those days when I am 'in between' doing stuff or drawing or days like today when I am cutting, but don't really have woodworking pictures to show yet, I still like to give you a little bit of eye candy to brighten your day and make you smile.

Here is a picture of my three:










It's not a very good one, I must say. But it is a rare time when all three are sitting together. That's Coco on the left. (I named her after Coco Chanel) She is big and beautiful and has the most gentle disposition of any cat I ever saw. Her fur is long and feels like silk.

Pancakes is in the middle. He is the cat that my daughter brought (and left) with me. He was born on a farm in Michigan and given to my daughter when he was just four weeks old (don't ask!) He lived in Chicago with her for a month or so and she then brought him here to Nova Scotia. He is one well-traveled cat. But he is settled now and loves his "grammy" (me!) and is constantly at my side, as he is now, sleeping next to me on the arm of my couch. He turned out to be quite the friend.

And the handsome thin guy on the right is Richard. He is probably the smartest of the bunch and does many things that you would only expect from a dog.

Rich and Coco were chosen from the nearby shelter. After being 'catless' for my first few months after coming to Nova Scotia (I had lost my dear companion of 17 years, Jasmine the week before I moved here) I thought it was time to find some new friends and I thought the shelter was the best place to look. I never regretted it.

Tomorrow I should have some actual woodworking pictures for you of my new project. I look forward to cutting it out today and I know I will enjoy the process. I am already planning on what music I will listen to while I cut.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting today*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and I was able to finish up all the drawing that I needed to do for the next project that I need to send out to the magazine later on this week. That means that I get to spend the day at the scroll saw cutting. As always, that is one of my favorite parts of what I do. It will be nice to see everything come to life.
> 
> My partner Keith is still fighting his cold. Unfortunately it has turned into a cough and sounds like it is going into his lungs. Even though he is coughing quite a bit this morning, the chances of getting him to go in and get it looked after are slim. You guys all probably understand. I don't mean to sound sexist but I just can't see it happening. Not yet anyway. I did suggest it yesterday and I got the reply 'It's only a cold' from him and left it at that.
> 
> I really hope I don't get it too. I have been extra careful and taking lots of extra vitamin C and washing my hands fifty two hundred times a day and hopefully my own immune system is strong enough for me to avoid getting it myself. (Well, I can hope, can't I?)
> 
> I must say my little kitty with the mask avitar has gotten some attention. I would have never thought. I received several comments and messages on it and I am glad I could make you all smile. I think I am going to keep it until I am out of danger from catching this cold that Keith has. Besides, I am cutting today and we should wear our masks when doing so.
> 
> Many of you think that all the kitty pictures that I post are of my own three, but usually they are not. I don't think that they would stand for half the stuff that I show. I just love cats as many of you figured out and I find it fun to see them in silly poses and situations.
> 
> I used to dress up my cat as a child. From the time I was three years old until I was sixteen, I had a beautiful sleek all black cat we called Cindy. I remember dressing her in a pink night gown, complete with a little pink night hat and she would allow us to push her around the neighborhood in our doll buggy. One time in particular, a neighbor stopped to see our "baby" (I was about seven years old at the time) and pulled back the top of the buggy, expecting a doll. I will never forget the look on her face when she saw the black, furry face with golden eyes staring up back at her wearing a pink night dress! It startled the dickens out of her! Cindy was a good pet for my entire childhood and I am sure that my love of cats began with her. There has rarely been a time in my life when I was without feline companionship and for the short times that I was, I felt as if my life was missing something.
> 
> I am glad you enjoy my pictures that I find. As you can imagine, after over five hundred posts here on the blog it would get pretty boring if I strictly adhered to woodworking and only woodworking. (Come on! Admit it!) Those days when I am 'in between' doing stuff or drawing or days like today when I am cutting, but don't really have woodworking pictures to show yet, I still like to give you a little bit of eye candy to brighten your day and make you smile.
> 
> Here is a picture of my three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a very good one, I must say. But it is a rare time when all three are sitting together. That's Coco on the left. (I named her after Coco Chanel) She is big and beautiful and has the most gentle disposition of any cat I ever saw. Her fur is long and feels like silk.
> 
> Pancakes is in the middle. He is the cat that my daughter brought (and left) with me. He was born on a farm in Michigan and given to my daughter when he was just four weeks old (don't ask!) He lived in Chicago with her for a month or so and she then brought him here to Nova Scotia. He is one well-traveled cat. But he is settled now and loves his "grammy" (me!) and is constantly at my side, as he is now, sleeping next to me on the arm of my couch. He turned out to be quite the friend.
> 
> And the handsome thin guy on the right is Richard. He is probably the smartest of the bunch and does many things that you would only expect from a dog.
> 
> Rich and Coco were chosen from the nearby shelter. After being 'catless' for my first few months after coming to Nova Scotia (I had lost my dear companion of 17 years, Jasmine the week before I moved here) I thought it was time to find some new friends and I thought the shelter was the best place to look. I never regretted it.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have some actual woodworking pictures for you of my new project. I look forward to cutting it out today and I know I will enjoy the process. I am already planning on what music I will listen to while I cut.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


:-=) 
as you see we survived the storm pretty well over here … beside one ferry stayed on ground for 19 hours
148 people on bord nothing have happened here but other parts of the country was hit a little hard 
by the wind and with seawater in the streets no mentions of killed or hurt peoples sofare 
only damage on dead things …except for my right knockles and my back 
but that was from the saturday night fights in the taxi …. 
don´t they ever learn not to tuch the Chrismas beers and the Snaps …. gess not 
had to change my clothes two times becourse of damage and blood on it :-( ... don´t worry not my blood 
but I´m getting way toooooo old for this night driving in the weekends 
but the last two days have been stressfull but fun with helping people over the telefon how they cuold 
expect they cuold get with one of the ferry´s and witch one to take 
so now I´m deadtired as the say here and can hear the bed call on me

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting today*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and I was able to finish up all the drawing that I needed to do for the next project that I need to send out to the magazine later on this week. That means that I get to spend the day at the scroll saw cutting. As always, that is one of my favorite parts of what I do. It will be nice to see everything come to life.
> 
> My partner Keith is still fighting his cold. Unfortunately it has turned into a cough and sounds like it is going into his lungs. Even though he is coughing quite a bit this morning, the chances of getting him to go in and get it looked after are slim. You guys all probably understand. I don't mean to sound sexist but I just can't see it happening. Not yet anyway. I did suggest it yesterday and I got the reply 'It's only a cold' from him and left it at that.
> 
> I really hope I don't get it too. I have been extra careful and taking lots of extra vitamin C and washing my hands fifty two hundred times a day and hopefully my own immune system is strong enough for me to avoid getting it myself. (Well, I can hope, can't I?)
> 
> I must say my little kitty with the mask avitar has gotten some attention. I would have never thought. I received several comments and messages on it and I am glad I could make you all smile. I think I am going to keep it until I am out of danger from catching this cold that Keith has. Besides, I am cutting today and we should wear our masks when doing so.
> 
> Many of you think that all the kitty pictures that I post are of my own three, but usually they are not. I don't think that they would stand for half the stuff that I show. I just love cats as many of you figured out and I find it fun to see them in silly poses and situations.
> 
> I used to dress up my cat as a child. From the time I was three years old until I was sixteen, I had a beautiful sleek all black cat we called Cindy. I remember dressing her in a pink night gown, complete with a little pink night hat and she would allow us to push her around the neighborhood in our doll buggy. One time in particular, a neighbor stopped to see our "baby" (I was about seven years old at the time) and pulled back the top of the buggy, expecting a doll. I will never forget the look on her face when she saw the black, furry face with golden eyes staring up back at her wearing a pink night dress! It startled the dickens out of her! Cindy was a good pet for my entire childhood and I am sure that my love of cats began with her. There has rarely been a time in my life when I was without feline companionship and for the short times that I was, I felt as if my life was missing something.
> 
> I am glad you enjoy my pictures that I find. As you can imagine, after over five hundred posts here on the blog it would get pretty boring if I strictly adhered to woodworking and only woodworking. (Come on! Admit it!) Those days when I am 'in between' doing stuff or drawing or days like today when I am cutting, but don't really have woodworking pictures to show yet, I still like to give you a little bit of eye candy to brighten your day and make you smile.
> 
> Here is a picture of my three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a very good one, I must say. But it is a rare time when all three are sitting together. That's Coco on the left. (I named her after Coco Chanel) She is big and beautiful and has the most gentle disposition of any cat I ever saw. Her fur is long and feels like silk.
> 
> Pancakes is in the middle. He is the cat that my daughter brought (and left) with me. He was born on a farm in Michigan and given to my daughter when he was just four weeks old (don't ask!) He lived in Chicago with her for a month or so and she then brought him here to Nova Scotia. He is one well-traveled cat. But he is settled now and loves his "grammy" (me!) and is constantly at my side, as he is now, sleeping next to me on the arm of my couch. He turned out to be quite the friend.
> 
> And the handsome thin guy on the right is Richard. He is probably the smartest of the bunch and does many things that you would only expect from a dog.
> 
> Rich and Coco were chosen from the nearby shelter. After being 'catless' for my first few months after coming to Nova Scotia (I had lost my dear companion of 17 years, Jasmine the week before I moved here) I thought it was time to find some new friends and I thought the shelter was the best place to look. I never regretted it.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have some actual woodworking pictures for you of my new project. I look forward to cutting it out today and I know I will enjoy the process. I am already planning on what music I will listen to while I cut.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I am glad that you and Silke are alright, Dennis! I was thinking about you and the storm and was going to write you later on and ask you how you did.

It is sad that you have to put up with stupid drunks and fighting. What a bunch of dopes. You should throw them out on their butts and not look back! I often wonder why people have to be so stupid!

You rest up and have a good sleep. I hope it calms down there and you get some good weather, too. Tell Silke to make you a nice cup of tea. I am sure she wouldn't mind.

Thanks for letting me know how you are doing. It is one less thing to worry about.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting today*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day and I was able to finish up all the drawing that I needed to do for the next project that I need to send out to the magazine later on this week. That means that I get to spend the day at the scroll saw cutting. As always, that is one of my favorite parts of what I do. It will be nice to see everything come to life.
> 
> My partner Keith is still fighting his cold. Unfortunately it has turned into a cough and sounds like it is going into his lungs. Even though he is coughing quite a bit this morning, the chances of getting him to go in and get it looked after are slim. You guys all probably understand. I don't mean to sound sexist but I just can't see it happening. Not yet anyway. I did suggest it yesterday and I got the reply 'It's only a cold' from him and left it at that.
> 
> I really hope I don't get it too. I have been extra careful and taking lots of extra vitamin C and washing my hands fifty two hundred times a day and hopefully my own immune system is strong enough for me to avoid getting it myself. (Well, I can hope, can't I?)
> 
> I must say my little kitty with the mask avitar has gotten some attention. I would have never thought. I received several comments and messages on it and I am glad I could make you all smile. I think I am going to keep it until I am out of danger from catching this cold that Keith has. Besides, I am cutting today and we should wear our masks when doing so.
> 
> Many of you think that all the kitty pictures that I post are of my own three, but usually they are not. I don't think that they would stand for half the stuff that I show. I just love cats as many of you figured out and I find it fun to see them in silly poses and situations.
> 
> I used to dress up my cat as a child. From the time I was three years old until I was sixteen, I had a beautiful sleek all black cat we called Cindy. I remember dressing her in a pink night gown, complete with a little pink night hat and she would allow us to push her around the neighborhood in our doll buggy. One time in particular, a neighbor stopped to see our "baby" (I was about seven years old at the time) and pulled back the top of the buggy, expecting a doll. I will never forget the look on her face when she saw the black, furry face with golden eyes staring up back at her wearing a pink night dress! It startled the dickens out of her! Cindy was a good pet for my entire childhood and I am sure that my love of cats began with her. There has rarely been a time in my life when I was without feline companionship and for the short times that I was, I felt as if my life was missing something.
> 
> I am glad you enjoy my pictures that I find. As you can imagine, after over five hundred posts here on the blog it would get pretty boring if I strictly adhered to woodworking and only woodworking. (Come on! Admit it!) Those days when I am 'in between' doing stuff or drawing or days like today when I am cutting, but don't really have woodworking pictures to show yet, I still like to give you a little bit of eye candy to brighten your day and make you smile.
> 
> Here is a picture of my three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a very good one, I must say. But it is a rare time when all three are sitting together. That's Coco on the left. (I named her after Coco Chanel) She is big and beautiful and has the most gentle disposition of any cat I ever saw. Her fur is long and feels like silk.
> 
> Pancakes is in the middle. He is the cat that my daughter brought (and left) with me. He was born on a farm in Michigan and given to my daughter when he was just four weeks old (don't ask!) He lived in Chicago with her for a month or so and she then brought him here to Nova Scotia. He is one well-traveled cat. But he is settled now and loves his "grammy" (me!) and is constantly at my side, as he is now, sleeping next to me on the arm of my couch. He turned out to be quite the friend.
> 
> And the handsome thin guy on the right is Richard. He is probably the smartest of the bunch and does many things that you would only expect from a dog.
> 
> Rich and Coco were chosen from the nearby shelter. After being 'catless' for my first few months after coming to Nova Scotia (I had lost my dear companion of 17 years, Jasmine the week before I moved here) I thought it was time to find some new friends and I thought the shelter was the best place to look. I never regretted it.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have some actual woodworking pictures for you of my new project. I look forward to cutting it out today and I know I will enjoy the process. I am already planning on what music I will listen to while I cut.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


sorry I´m little late on this reply but I think its fit best here 

in the summer time if they are real bad and have earn a lesson of the big ones 
and I can come around doing it with out having to swing the arm 
I drive down to the harbor very very close to the edge near a latter and say … now you step out of this car 
nice and quiet …... they never see the first step ... but I always warn them on the way out 
to look out for the first high step …. but … splash… never failed yet … 
even with more than one in the car ......

though the police had say´d don´t do it when its cold …. 
then we have to bust you for trying to kill them …. but they said it with a big smile on the face
but the warning was real enough ….. good to know the local sherifs …. 

sometimes I wish I didn´t have to wait to get the first punch aginst me before I can react in self defence 
well … as long as it is becourse of beer and alcohol they are easy enoff to read 
but I hate when they are on drugs of some kind ….. best when you have a real nice smalltalk with them
then the hole car explode while you are driving at a higher speed :-(

and today you can´t say how a tour is going when you get the costummer 
workclothe , suits or leatherjackets doesn´t matter young or 40 -60 year old doesn´t matter 
today there is just no respect for other people and the job they do to get them 
from A to B safely without accidents when they have been out having good times in freinds company
over a good dinner or dance

well sorry for the rant … it was realy only the funny step I wuold have shared

have a great evening both of you 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Ornament Exchange Gift*

One of the best parts of networking being on woodworking and painting sites is seeing what everyone else is creating. Whether it is an original design, or that from a pattern, it is such a joy to see how people interpret and create things. Even when things are from a pattern, it is rare that the final piece is exactly like the sample. People have a wonderful way of adding their own personality and tastes into what they do and they make them unique.

Every time I get a chance, I participate in exchanges. I think that exchanges are a wonderful way to share our work and enjoy the work of our friends. This year, I had the opportunity to participate in the Christmas ornament exchange on Steve Good's site. (http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php) It is a wonderful group of helpful and creative people and I it is a nice place to 'hang out' and talk about scroll sawing.

Yesterday, I received my ornaments from my exchange partner Torsten Harms. Torsten lives in Germany and does wonderful work. We are also friends on Facebook and he is a frequent contributor to Steve's site. When I opened the little box he sent, I was just thrilled with the beautiful ornaments that it contained.

There was a stand up tree:










A beautiful flowing angel:










A mama and baby deer:










And a delicate walnut heart, which would also be suitable as a pretty pendant:










It was such a wonderful box of treasures! I have the stand up tree sitting here on my desk and just looking at it makes me smile.

There is something about receiving a gift that is hand made that makes it really special. Perhaps because as someone who does woodworking, I know the amount of care and skill that goes into creating pieces such as these. I think that exchanges such as this bring us all closer and I know that I will treasure my wonderful little ornaments for a lifetime.

I want to encourage you all to participate in and exchange if you have the opportunity. We all love receiving something in the mail, and it also allows you to give a little special something of yourself to someone who lives perhaps half way around the world.

Thank you, Torsten for the lovely package you sent! It is a beautiful display of your talents and I know I will treasure the pieces for years and years to come. It made my Christmas extra special!


----------



## BilltheDiver

scrollgirl said:


> *My Ornament Exchange Gift*
> 
> One of the best parts of networking being on woodworking and painting sites is seeing what everyone else is creating. Whether it is an original design, or that from a pattern, it is such a joy to see how people interpret and create things. Even when things are from a pattern, it is rare that the final piece is exactly like the sample. People have a wonderful way of adding their own personality and tastes into what they do and they make them unique.
> 
> Every time I get a chance, I participate in exchanges. I think that exchanges are a wonderful way to share our work and enjoy the work of our friends. This year, I had the opportunity to participate in the Christmas ornament exchange on Steve Good's site. (http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php) It is a wonderful group of helpful and creative people and I it is a nice place to 'hang out' and talk about scroll sawing.
> 
> Yesterday, I received my ornaments from my exchange partner Torsten Harms. Torsten lives in Germany and does wonderful work. We are also friends on Facebook and he is a frequent contributor to Steve's site. When I opened the little box he sent, I was just thrilled with the beautiful ornaments that it contained.
> 
> There was a stand up tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful flowing angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama and baby deer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a delicate walnut heart, which would also be suitable as a pretty pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a wonderful box of treasures! I have the stand up tree sitting here on my desk and just looking at it makes me smile.
> 
> There is something about receiving a gift that is hand made that makes it really special. Perhaps because as someone who does woodworking, I know the amount of care and skill that goes into creating pieces such as these. I think that exchanges such as this bring us all closer and I know that I will treasure my wonderful little ornaments for a lifetime.
> 
> I want to encourage you all to participate in and exchange if you have the opportunity. We all love receiving something in the mail, and it also allows you to give a little special something of yourself to someone who lives perhaps half way around the world.
> 
> Thank you, Torsten for the lovely package you sent! It is a beautiful display of your talents and I know I will treasure the pieces for years and years to come. It made my Christmas extra special!


Nice Sheila! Torsten does some fine work, doesn't he? I received mine from Jimbo in New Zealand, and he included a couple of blanks of "Rimu" wood and a a turned pen! I have yet to cut mine, but it isn't leaving the country so I don't feel too pressured.

You are a great resource for both LJ's and Steve's site, so please keep the contributions coming!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *My Ornament Exchange Gift*
> 
> One of the best parts of networking being on woodworking and painting sites is seeing what everyone else is creating. Whether it is an original design, or that from a pattern, it is such a joy to see how people interpret and create things. Even when things are from a pattern, it is rare that the final piece is exactly like the sample. People have a wonderful way of adding their own personality and tastes into what they do and they make them unique.
> 
> Every time I get a chance, I participate in exchanges. I think that exchanges are a wonderful way to share our work and enjoy the work of our friends. This year, I had the opportunity to participate in the Christmas ornament exchange on Steve Good's site. (http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php) It is a wonderful group of helpful and creative people and I it is a nice place to 'hang out' and talk about scroll sawing.
> 
> Yesterday, I received my ornaments from my exchange partner Torsten Harms. Torsten lives in Germany and does wonderful work. We are also friends on Facebook and he is a frequent contributor to Steve's site. When I opened the little box he sent, I was just thrilled with the beautiful ornaments that it contained.
> 
> There was a stand up tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful flowing angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama and baby deer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a delicate walnut heart, which would also be suitable as a pretty pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a wonderful box of treasures! I have the stand up tree sitting here on my desk and just looking at it makes me smile.
> 
> There is something about receiving a gift that is hand made that makes it really special. Perhaps because as someone who does woodworking, I know the amount of care and skill that goes into creating pieces such as these. I think that exchanges such as this bring us all closer and I know that I will treasure my wonderful little ornaments for a lifetime.
> 
> I want to encourage you all to participate in and exchange if you have the opportunity. We all love receiving something in the mail, and it also allows you to give a little special something of yourself to someone who lives perhaps half way around the world.
> 
> Thank you, Torsten for the lovely package you sent! It is a beautiful display of your talents and I know I will treasure the pieces for years and years to come. It made my Christmas extra special!


COOL STUFF Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Ornament Exchange Gift*
> 
> One of the best parts of networking being on woodworking and painting sites is seeing what everyone else is creating. Whether it is an original design, or that from a pattern, it is such a joy to see how people interpret and create things. Even when things are from a pattern, it is rare that the final piece is exactly like the sample. People have a wonderful way of adding their own personality and tastes into what they do and they make them unique.
> 
> Every time I get a chance, I participate in exchanges. I think that exchanges are a wonderful way to share our work and enjoy the work of our friends. This year, I had the opportunity to participate in the Christmas ornament exchange on Steve Good's site. (http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php) It is a wonderful group of helpful and creative people and I it is a nice place to 'hang out' and talk about scroll sawing.
> 
> Yesterday, I received my ornaments from my exchange partner Torsten Harms. Torsten lives in Germany and does wonderful work. We are also friends on Facebook and he is a frequent contributor to Steve's site. When I opened the little box he sent, I was just thrilled with the beautiful ornaments that it contained.
> 
> There was a stand up tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful flowing angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama and baby deer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a delicate walnut heart, which would also be suitable as a pretty pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a wonderful box of treasures! I have the stand up tree sitting here on my desk and just looking at it makes me smile.
> 
> There is something about receiving a gift that is hand made that makes it really special. Perhaps because as someone who does woodworking, I know the amount of care and skill that goes into creating pieces such as these. I think that exchanges such as this bring us all closer and I know that I will treasure my wonderful little ornaments for a lifetime.
> 
> I want to encourage you all to participate in and exchange if you have the opportunity. We all love receiving something in the mail, and it also allows you to give a little special something of yourself to someone who lives perhaps half way around the world.
> 
> Thank you, Torsten for the lovely package you sent! It is a beautiful display of your talents and I know I will treasure the pieces for years and years to come. It made my Christmas extra special!


I love exchanges! It is so much fun to get a little something special! I look forward to it every year. 

Sheila


----------



## DPJack

scrollgirl said:


> *My Ornament Exchange Gift*
> 
> One of the best parts of networking being on woodworking and painting sites is seeing what everyone else is creating. Whether it is an original design, or that from a pattern, it is such a joy to see how people interpret and create things. Even when things are from a pattern, it is rare that the final piece is exactly like the sample. People have a wonderful way of adding their own personality and tastes into what they do and they make them unique.
> 
> Every time I get a chance, I participate in exchanges. I think that exchanges are a wonderful way to share our work and enjoy the work of our friends. This year, I had the opportunity to participate in the Christmas ornament exchange on Steve Good's site. (http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php) It is a wonderful group of helpful and creative people and I it is a nice place to 'hang out' and talk about scroll sawing.
> 
> Yesterday, I received my ornaments from my exchange partner Torsten Harms. Torsten lives in Germany and does wonderful work. We are also friends on Facebook and he is a frequent contributor to Steve's site. When I opened the little box he sent, I was just thrilled with the beautiful ornaments that it contained.
> 
> There was a stand up tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful flowing angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama and baby deer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a delicate walnut heart, which would also be suitable as a pretty pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a wonderful box of treasures! I have the stand up tree sitting here on my desk and just looking at it makes me smile.
> 
> There is something about receiving a gift that is hand made that makes it really special. Perhaps because as someone who does woodworking, I know the amount of care and skill that goes into creating pieces such as these. I think that exchanges such as this bring us all closer and I know that I will treasure my wonderful little ornaments for a lifetime.
> 
> I want to encourage you all to participate in and exchange if you have the opportunity. We all love receiving something in the mail, and it also allows you to give a little special something of yourself to someone who lives perhaps half way around the world.
> 
> Thank you, Torsten for the lovely package you sent! It is a beautiful display of your talents and I know I will treasure the pieces for years and years to come. It made my Christmas extra special!


I would like to make this Christmas tree…where do I get the plans?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Ornament Exchange Gift*
> 
> One of the best parts of networking being on woodworking and painting sites is seeing what everyone else is creating. Whether it is an original design, or that from a pattern, it is such a joy to see how people interpret and create things. Even when things are from a pattern, it is rare that the final piece is exactly like the sample. People have a wonderful way of adding their own personality and tastes into what they do and they make them unique.
> 
> Every time I get a chance, I participate in exchanges. I think that exchanges are a wonderful way to share our work and enjoy the work of our friends. This year, I had the opportunity to participate in the Christmas ornament exchange on Steve Good's site. (http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php) It is a wonderful group of helpful and creative people and I it is a nice place to 'hang out' and talk about scroll sawing.
> 
> Yesterday, I received my ornaments from my exchange partner Torsten Harms. Torsten lives in Germany and does wonderful work. We are also friends on Facebook and he is a frequent contributor to Steve's site. When I opened the little box he sent, I was just thrilled with the beautiful ornaments that it contained.
> 
> There was a stand up tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful flowing angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama and baby deer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a delicate walnut heart, which would also be suitable as a pretty pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a wonderful box of treasures! I have the stand up tree sitting here on my desk and just looking at it makes me smile.
> 
> There is something about receiving a gift that is hand made that makes it really special. Perhaps because as someone who does woodworking, I know the amount of care and skill that goes into creating pieces such as these. I think that exchanges such as this bring us all closer and I know that I will treasure my wonderful little ornaments for a lifetime.
> 
> I want to encourage you all to participate in and exchange if you have the opportunity. We all love receiving something in the mail, and it also allows you to give a little special something of yourself to someone who lives perhaps half way around the world.
> 
> Thank you, Torsten for the lovely package you sent! It is a beautiful display of your talents and I know I will treasure the pieces for years and years to come. It made my Christmas extra special!


I don't know who's pattern it is. It was a gift. I am sorry DP.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Cutting*

As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.

The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.

The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:










It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)










The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.

Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.

I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.

After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.

Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.

I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.

As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :

There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain

Have a great day!


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Cutting*
> 
> As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.
> 
> The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.
> 
> Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.
> 
> I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.
> 
> After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.
> 
> I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.
> 
> As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :
> 
> There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,
This is beautiful stuff and I'm interested in learning more about your creative process and the tools you use to turn your ideas into patterns. I'm amazed by so many of the scrolling designs I see and I think I'd like to be able to make some myself. Even some of the seemingly simple-by-comparison ones look like they demand a lot from the designer in getting from the basic ideas and themes to a finished product usable by another scroller. I find great satisfaction in nurturing what starts out as just a vague notion or impulse along the path to fruition.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Cutting*
> 
> As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.
> 
> The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.
> 
> Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.
> 
> I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.
> 
> After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.
> 
> I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.
> 
> As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :
> 
> There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks so much, Russ. That is in part why I started writing here each day. So many people have asked about the process and how I go from idea to reality. I thought by documenting my day to day activities regarding designing and scroll sawing, others would be able to share in the process. Some days aren't as exciting as others, but every day is filled with something - be it customer service, working with wholesalers or magazines, or the drawing process in itself. It is so much more than people think. Learning the computer programs I use alone has taken me years, and I am still learning every day. (and that doesn't even begin to consider the website!) It is a full time job and a half. I don't think anyone would want to do it unless they really loved what they were doing (as I do!) There are really no such things as 'days off', but that is inconsequential to me. I live for what I do and it is a very happy and satisfying way to be! 

Thanks for your comments. It is good to see others who enjoy woodworking and creating as much as I do.

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Cutting*
> 
> As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.
> 
> The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.
> 
> Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.
> 
> I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.
> 
> After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.
> 
> I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.
> 
> As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :
> 
> There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain
> 
> Have a great day!


Super Job as always Sheila!!
These would look Great over one of my Perpetual Calendars...


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Cutting*
> 
> As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.
> 
> The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.
> 
> Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.
> 
> I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.
> 
> After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.
> 
> I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.
> 
> As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :
> 
> There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,
Do any of your blogs deal with the specific software tools you use? I have a strong science and nature background and I'd like to translate some of my favorites of those themes into scrolling patterns. If you can direct me to some of your blogs or have other suggestions I'd be interested.

I know that addressing these sorts of questions can take a lot of time and I do not want to burden you at all, but if, just off the top of your head, you can nudge a budding scroll saw pattern designer away from a dead end, it would be useful. Your tagline reads: "Knowledge is Power," but I know that acquiring knowledge, even the knowledge of which of your 538 blog entries might help me along, takes time and other overhead.

Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Cutting*
> 
> As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.
> 
> The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.
> 
> Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.
> 
> I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.
> 
> After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.
> 
> I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.
> 
> As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :
> 
> There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain
> 
> Have a great day!


Russ - I use mostly Adobe software to create my patterns. The programs I use are Illustrator, InDesign, Photoshop (all CS5) and Acrobat Professional to create the PDF files. I also use Microsoft Word for the text portion of the patterns.

The programs are quite comprehensive, so I can't really get into specifics. I have been using them for over ten years and I keep updated by all the tutorials available at www.adobe.com and also YouTube and countless other forums for their products. It is just a matter of learning things one step at a time, I am afraid. There is really not 'instant fix' that will magically make a pattern of the quality that I put out.

Some of the other places (like here for example) use other programs like gimp and sketchup and inscape to make patterns. I have never used them but many people are successful with them and there are also lots of tutorials available for them too.

I hope this helps. 

Sheila


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Cutting*
> 
> As usual, I earned the title of "Queen of Underestimation." At least I kind of did plan for it this time, so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> The second leg in the calendar project is just about done being cut. It is funny, but in my head I only allowed a day to get all the pieces done. Even I should know better. I am really OK though because as long as I get it out this week, I should be good. I don't feel a great deal of pressure in that department.
> 
> The second part of this projects consists of the overlay pieces from March through and including July. For those of you who haven't seen the first part of it, here is a picture for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a calendar holder in which the overlay pieces are held on by magnets and interchangeable. This is a project that is going to be featured in three sequential issues of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. The first part will be building the base and the overlays for the month of January and February (shown below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second part will be the next five month's worth of overlays. That is what I am working on now. While one month in itself doesn't take very long to cut, depending on the details some of the pieces took a while. I suppose I should have figured more time for it, but I tend to underestimate things quite often and don't allow for the usual interruptions of answering questions and emails and doing other things like going to the post office and printing orders. I need to gear my mind in these several directions at once, it seems.
> 
> Today I only need to cut the overlays for the month of July and I will be finished with the cutting part. I then have the fun job of staining and finishing up the pieces. I am making two sets of pieces to send to the magazine and keeping one here for myself. The magazine will get a set of natural colored pieces and also a set of stained one and both processes will be shown. For myself, I prefer the stained set so I don't really see it necessary to make two.
> 
> I usually don't keep many of my projects, but I particularly like this one and I think I will use it in my own kitchen. It is quite fun and I can also think of several other themes that can be used for the overlays (like birthdays, etc.) and may want to do some other things with it later on.
> 
> After last weeks major cleaning, I don't want to start accumulating lots of stuff here, but this is kind of the exception.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have some more pictures for you of the new sets of overlays. So far they are coming out really nice and I think this will make a good project.
> 
> I am going to take the day to enjoy my job and have fun seeing it completed.
> 
> As a PS, I noticed that it is Mark Twain's birthday today. He is one of my favorite writers. He always looked at the world with a sense of humor. One of my favorite quotes from him :
> 
> There are basically two types of people. People who accomplish things, and people who claim to have accomplished things. The first group is less crowded. -Mark Twain
> 
> Have a great day!


Wow! Once again, thanks for the guidance. I really appreciate it.

I'm a software designer by trade, so I know that the 'instant fix' is an entirely imaginary construct. I've purchased some of your designs and I know that the superlative quality of your patterns and instructions result from deep experience and expertise liberally applied in the form of hard work. I'm currently working on your Three Rocking Reindeer(from your SLD360 PDF), and at every step of the process I'm grateful for how your masterful expertise has been translated into clear, concise, and straightforwardly usable instructions. Your mix of talents combined with your willingness to make them accessible to others make you a real treasure Sheila Landry.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Formula for Success*

I really had a full and busy day yesterday. I had a lot of fun, too. There are days when my job takes me in many directions at one time and everything is manageable. Those are the days when I go to bed feeling like I really accomplished a lot and have everything under control. I hope there are many more of them to follow.

I like to talk about these things because it is a time when all the work and experience comes into play. I want to show people that there is hope for having a business and that there are days when everything works like it is supposed to. This doesn't happen by chance. A great deal of hard work and planning go into it. To me it is a 'pay day' without having any cash involved. Just the satisfaction of knowing that you are in a good place is reward enough some times. Some things you just cant measure by dollar amounts.

The day started out with several orders that came in through the night. A couple needed to be printed out, as the customers wanted them mailed. I did that as I was writing my blog here (multi-tasking!) and by the time I was ready to leave for the gym, everything was ready to go. I got the outdoor stuff done and was back before lunch time. I thought that was good because I also had a load of emails to attend to in the morning and got all that cleared out prior to leaving too. I was on a roll.

I finished my cutting in the afternoon. The next five months of the calendar project are now all cut and I will spend today sanding and finishing and staining the pieces, as well as writing an article to submit to the magazine. I think I am going to do an article on making a 'zero clearance' table for the scroll saw. it is very helpful when you have delicate pieces.

After the cutting, I worked on updating the site. Here is where having a (great!) partner comes into play. All the while I was doing other things, Keith was setting things up for the new sales and getting things in place on the site. He even assembled my pattern packet for my Polar Bear Pull Toy Replica which I am finally able to release on the site to sell.










It was in the last issue of the magazine and 'on hold' for several months. I am happy to finally be able to offer it - just in time for Christmas!

Usually Keith and I do our own patterns, as we are always busy with our own work and projects. But Keith wanted to get the update done and when I got back from my errands I was pleasantly surprised that he was working on my Polar Bear pattern for me, knowing I had a deadline on the cutting for the calendar. It's wonderful to have a team member that helps you out when you really need it. I haven't had that before and I am surely grateful for his help. It really defines the word 'partner' and I am certain that is why the business is doing as well as it is. We both work well together and cover for each other when necessary and don't pick about who does what. If something needs doing, whomever is able to do so just jumps right in and does it. There isn't any squabbling about one doing more than the other. We are both working for a common goal and I am certain that is why things are flourishing.

I wanted to show off Keith's new plaque here too. He is terrible about posting new projects here (as I am!) and I think it is a really nice and attractive piece that is selling already since we posted it last night. It is a Christmas Wishes Plaque and really looks nice:










After I finished my cutting, I needed to make the new newsletter for the month of December. (You can join our mailing list HERE) I decided to put all the ornament patterns that I sell on sale, as well as have a special "Secret Sale" for my mailing list customers. I want them to know how important they are to me and how much I appreciate them. I spent the rest of the afternoon compiling that and I actually got it sent out about three hours shy of December 1st, which was my own personal goal. I was proud because I am really getting the hang of it and it went together without much of a struggle at all. We even put a new coupon code on the site for mailing list customers to receive an additional discount off of their order. The last time I did that it took a while, but this time it went pretty quick. Could I say I am 'learning?'

During the day, I received an email from my main wholesaler that she was unable to fit some of my new projects into the catalog that she was working on that would be distributed at the end of December. Among them were the songbird ornaments and a couple of other patterns of mine. It seemed that the only new things for that catalog would be Kieth's projects and none of mine made the cut.

A year ago, this would have really disappointed me. I would have been quite upset and probably angry too. But for some reason, it didn't seem to bother me very much. It isn't that I didn't care, but I suppose it is because I have diversified to the point that one leg of the business not working out will not devastate or cripple the rest. That is HUGE. I have worked hard in enough other directions that I don't depend on only one source to be functional and survive. As a small business in a volatile economy, I think that is a very good place to be.

For those of you who are working to make your woodworking and painting part or all of your living, please take this into consideration. If you are a woodworker and say you are depending on one or two shows to make money, you are putting yourself at a greater risk than if you have several shows or say some shows, some shops and an online presence too. With each layer you add to your business, you are also adding another layer of security and lessening the impact of one part not doing so well or failing. It just makes sense. The more diverse you are, the less the percentage any one aspect becomes, and therefore the overall health of your business is strengthened.

Is this more work? You bet! But contrary to what many people believe, being an 'entrepreneur' isn't just sitting on the beach sipping exotic drinks with little umbrellas stuck in them. It is harder work than any one who doesn't do it can imagine. Ask anyone who is successful in their own business. The difference is that when you really, really love what you do, the work doesn't feel like work at all. Every day is fun and enjoyable and when everything clicks, nothing can match the satisfaction that you feel.

I realize that I tell you all that I love my job on a regular basis. Perhaps you may get sick of hearing it. Now days, there are so many people who are unhappy in their jobs and I am so fortunate to actually like what I do. I like dealing with the magazines, the wholesalers and the companies. I like providing the absolute best customer service that I can give to people. Seeing the impact of that alone is really satisfactory to me. And of course, I love designing not only the woodworking patterns, but also the painting patterns and seeing how people enjoy and use them and learn from them. It is a winning situation all around. I think if I didn't tell you how much I loved it, it would be time for me to give it up.

So all is good today. I am really happy and feel good about things. November was a great month for me on the site and with the wonderful stuff that I have planned - not only for the near future, but for the upcoming year - I hope it continues in the direction it is already heading.

It is still dark here but I already know it is going to be a great day. I just have a feeling.

I wish you all a wonderful day too.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Formula for Success*
> 
> I really had a full and busy day yesterday. I had a lot of fun, too. There are days when my job takes me in many directions at one time and everything is manageable. Those are the days when I go to bed feeling like I really accomplished a lot and have everything under control. I hope there are many more of them to follow.
> 
> I like to talk about these things because it is a time when all the work and experience comes into play. I want to show people that there is hope for having a business and that there are days when everything works like it is supposed to. This doesn't happen by chance. A great deal of hard work and planning go into it. To me it is a 'pay day' without having any cash involved. Just the satisfaction of knowing that you are in a good place is reward enough some times. Some things you just cant measure by dollar amounts.
> 
> The day started out with several orders that came in through the night. A couple needed to be printed out, as the customers wanted them mailed. I did that as I was writing my blog here (multi-tasking!) and by the time I was ready to leave for the gym, everything was ready to go. I got the outdoor stuff done and was back before lunch time. I thought that was good because I also had a load of emails to attend to in the morning and got all that cleared out prior to leaving too. I was on a roll.
> 
> I finished my cutting in the afternoon. The next five months of the calendar project are now all cut and I will spend today sanding and finishing and staining the pieces, as well as writing an article to submit to the magazine. I think I am going to do an article on making a 'zero clearance' table for the scroll saw. it is very helpful when you have delicate pieces.
> 
> After the cutting, I worked on updating the site. Here is where having a (great!) partner comes into play. All the while I was doing other things, Keith was setting things up for the new sales and getting things in place on the site. He even assembled my pattern packet for my Polar Bear Pull Toy Replica which I am finally able to release on the site to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the last issue of the magazine and 'on hold' for several months. I am happy to finally be able to offer it - just in time for Christmas!
> 
> Usually Keith and I do our own patterns, as we are always busy with our own work and projects. But Keith wanted to get the update done and when I got back from my errands I was pleasantly surprised that he was working on my Polar Bear pattern for me, knowing I had a deadline on the cutting for the calendar. It's wonderful to have a team member that helps you out when you really need it. I haven't had that before and I am surely grateful for his help. It really defines the word 'partner' and I am certain that is why the business is doing as well as it is. We both work well together and cover for each other when necessary and don't pick about who does what. If something needs doing, whomever is able to do so just jumps right in and does it. There isn't any squabbling about one doing more than the other. We are both working for a common goal and I am certain that is why things are flourishing.
> 
> I wanted to show off Keith's new plaque here too. He is terrible about posting new projects here (as I am!) and I think it is a really nice and attractive piece that is selling already since we posted it last night. It is a Christmas Wishes Plaque and really looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished my cutting, I needed to make the new newsletter for the month of December. (You can join our mailing list HERE) I decided to put all the ornament patterns that I sell on sale, as well as have a special "Secret Sale" for my mailing list customers. I want them to know how important they are to me and how much I appreciate them. I spent the rest of the afternoon compiling that and I actually got it sent out about three hours shy of December 1st, which was my own personal goal. I was proud because I am really getting the hang of it and it went together without much of a struggle at all. We even put a new coupon code on the site for mailing list customers to receive an additional discount off of their order. The last time I did that it took a while, but this time it went pretty quick. Could I say I am 'learning?'
> 
> During the day, I received an email from my main wholesaler that she was unable to fit some of my new projects into the catalog that she was working on that would be distributed at the end of December. Among them were the songbird ornaments and a couple of other patterns of mine. It seemed that the only new things for that catalog would be Kieth's projects and none of mine made the cut.
> 
> A year ago, this would have really disappointed me. I would have been quite upset and probably angry too. But for some reason, it didn't seem to bother me very much. It isn't that I didn't care, but I suppose it is because I have diversified to the point that one leg of the business not working out will not devastate or cripple the rest. That is HUGE. I have worked hard in enough other directions that I don't depend on only one source to be functional and survive. As a small business in a volatile economy, I think that is a very good place to be.
> 
> For those of you who are working to make your woodworking and painting part or all of your living, please take this into consideration. If you are a woodworker and say you are depending on one or two shows to make money, you are putting yourself at a greater risk than if you have several shows or say some shows, some shops and an online presence too. With each layer you add to your business, you are also adding another layer of security and lessening the impact of one part not doing so well or failing. It just makes sense. The more diverse you are, the less the percentage any one aspect becomes, and therefore the overall health of your business is strengthened.
> 
> Is this more work? You bet! But contrary to what many people believe, being an 'entrepreneur' isn't just sitting on the beach sipping exotic drinks with little umbrellas stuck in them. It is harder work than any one who doesn't do it can imagine. Ask anyone who is successful in their own business. The difference is that when you really, really love what you do, the work doesn't feel like work at all. Every day is fun and enjoyable and when everything clicks, nothing can match the satisfaction that you feel.
> 
> I realize that I tell you all that I love my job on a regular basis. Perhaps you may get sick of hearing it. Now days, there are so many people who are unhappy in their jobs and I am so fortunate to actually like what I do. I like dealing with the magazines, the wholesalers and the companies. I like providing the absolute best customer service that I can give to people. Seeing the impact of that alone is really satisfactory to me. And of course, I love designing not only the woodworking patterns, but also the painting patterns and seeing how people enjoy and use them and learn from them. It is a winning situation all around. I think if I didn't tell you how much I loved it, it would be time for me to give it up.
> 
> So all is good today. I am really happy and feel good about things. November was a great month for me on the site and with the wonderful stuff that I have planned - not only for the near future, but for the upcoming year - I hope it continues in the direction it is already heading.
> 
> It is still dark here but I already know it is going to be a great day. I just have a feeling.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


Well, that news about the drinks with the umbrellas is rather unsettling!

It sounds as though you've really come a long way with the understanding of running a business successfully, even in the current economic conditions. That is saying something. And you even sound as though you're enjoying it!

Bravo!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Formula for Success*
> 
> I really had a full and busy day yesterday. I had a lot of fun, too. There are days when my job takes me in many directions at one time and everything is manageable. Those are the days when I go to bed feeling like I really accomplished a lot and have everything under control. I hope there are many more of them to follow.
> 
> I like to talk about these things because it is a time when all the work and experience comes into play. I want to show people that there is hope for having a business and that there are days when everything works like it is supposed to. This doesn't happen by chance. A great deal of hard work and planning go into it. To me it is a 'pay day' without having any cash involved. Just the satisfaction of knowing that you are in a good place is reward enough some times. Some things you just cant measure by dollar amounts.
> 
> The day started out with several orders that came in through the night. A couple needed to be printed out, as the customers wanted them mailed. I did that as I was writing my blog here (multi-tasking!) and by the time I was ready to leave for the gym, everything was ready to go. I got the outdoor stuff done and was back before lunch time. I thought that was good because I also had a load of emails to attend to in the morning and got all that cleared out prior to leaving too. I was on a roll.
> 
> I finished my cutting in the afternoon. The next five months of the calendar project are now all cut and I will spend today sanding and finishing and staining the pieces, as well as writing an article to submit to the magazine. I think I am going to do an article on making a 'zero clearance' table for the scroll saw. it is very helpful when you have delicate pieces.
> 
> After the cutting, I worked on updating the site. Here is where having a (great!) partner comes into play. All the while I was doing other things, Keith was setting things up for the new sales and getting things in place on the site. He even assembled my pattern packet for my Polar Bear Pull Toy Replica which I am finally able to release on the site to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the last issue of the magazine and 'on hold' for several months. I am happy to finally be able to offer it - just in time for Christmas!
> 
> Usually Keith and I do our own patterns, as we are always busy with our own work and projects. But Keith wanted to get the update done and when I got back from my errands I was pleasantly surprised that he was working on my Polar Bear pattern for me, knowing I had a deadline on the cutting for the calendar. It's wonderful to have a team member that helps you out when you really need it. I haven't had that before and I am surely grateful for his help. It really defines the word 'partner' and I am certain that is why the business is doing as well as it is. We both work well together and cover for each other when necessary and don't pick about who does what. If something needs doing, whomever is able to do so just jumps right in and does it. There isn't any squabbling about one doing more than the other. We are both working for a common goal and I am certain that is why things are flourishing.
> 
> I wanted to show off Keith's new plaque here too. He is terrible about posting new projects here (as I am!) and I think it is a really nice and attractive piece that is selling already since we posted it last night. It is a Christmas Wishes Plaque and really looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished my cutting, I needed to make the new newsletter for the month of December. (You can join our mailing list HERE) I decided to put all the ornament patterns that I sell on sale, as well as have a special "Secret Sale" for my mailing list customers. I want them to know how important they are to me and how much I appreciate them. I spent the rest of the afternoon compiling that and I actually got it sent out about three hours shy of December 1st, which was my own personal goal. I was proud because I am really getting the hang of it and it went together without much of a struggle at all. We even put a new coupon code on the site for mailing list customers to receive an additional discount off of their order. The last time I did that it took a while, but this time it went pretty quick. Could I say I am 'learning?'
> 
> During the day, I received an email from my main wholesaler that she was unable to fit some of my new projects into the catalog that she was working on that would be distributed at the end of December. Among them were the songbird ornaments and a couple of other patterns of mine. It seemed that the only new things for that catalog would be Kieth's projects and none of mine made the cut.
> 
> A year ago, this would have really disappointed me. I would have been quite upset and probably angry too. But for some reason, it didn't seem to bother me very much. It isn't that I didn't care, but I suppose it is because I have diversified to the point that one leg of the business not working out will not devastate or cripple the rest. That is HUGE. I have worked hard in enough other directions that I don't depend on only one source to be functional and survive. As a small business in a volatile economy, I think that is a very good place to be.
> 
> For those of you who are working to make your woodworking and painting part or all of your living, please take this into consideration. If you are a woodworker and say you are depending on one or two shows to make money, you are putting yourself at a greater risk than if you have several shows or say some shows, some shops and an online presence too. With each layer you add to your business, you are also adding another layer of security and lessening the impact of one part not doing so well or failing. It just makes sense. The more diverse you are, the less the percentage any one aspect becomes, and therefore the overall health of your business is strengthened.
> 
> Is this more work? You bet! But contrary to what many people believe, being an 'entrepreneur' isn't just sitting on the beach sipping exotic drinks with little umbrellas stuck in them. It is harder work than any one who doesn't do it can imagine. Ask anyone who is successful in their own business. The difference is that when you really, really love what you do, the work doesn't feel like work at all. Every day is fun and enjoyable and when everything clicks, nothing can match the satisfaction that you feel.
> 
> I realize that I tell you all that I love my job on a regular basis. Perhaps you may get sick of hearing it. Now days, there are so many people who are unhappy in their jobs and I am so fortunate to actually like what I do. I like dealing with the magazines, the wholesalers and the companies. I like providing the absolute best customer service that I can give to people. Seeing the impact of that alone is really satisfactory to me. And of course, I love designing not only the woodworking patterns, but also the painting patterns and seeing how people enjoy and use them and learn from them. It is a winning situation all around. I think if I didn't tell you how much I loved it, it would be time for me to give it up.
> 
> So all is good today. I am really happy and feel good about things. November was a great month for me on the site and with the wonderful stuff that I have planned - not only for the near future, but for the upcoming year - I hope it continues in the direction it is already heading.
> 
> It is still dark here but I already know it is going to be a great day. I just have a feeling.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


OK, OK! Maybe I was exaggerating about the drinks!










And yes! I am enjoying things quite a bit!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Formula for Success*
> 
> I really had a full and busy day yesterday. I had a lot of fun, too. There are days when my job takes me in many directions at one time and everything is manageable. Those are the days when I go to bed feeling like I really accomplished a lot and have everything under control. I hope there are many more of them to follow.
> 
> I like to talk about these things because it is a time when all the work and experience comes into play. I want to show people that there is hope for having a business and that there are days when everything works like it is supposed to. This doesn't happen by chance. A great deal of hard work and planning go into it. To me it is a 'pay day' without having any cash involved. Just the satisfaction of knowing that you are in a good place is reward enough some times. Some things you just cant measure by dollar amounts.
> 
> The day started out with several orders that came in through the night. A couple needed to be printed out, as the customers wanted them mailed. I did that as I was writing my blog here (multi-tasking!) and by the time I was ready to leave for the gym, everything was ready to go. I got the outdoor stuff done and was back before lunch time. I thought that was good because I also had a load of emails to attend to in the morning and got all that cleared out prior to leaving too. I was on a roll.
> 
> I finished my cutting in the afternoon. The next five months of the calendar project are now all cut and I will spend today sanding and finishing and staining the pieces, as well as writing an article to submit to the magazine. I think I am going to do an article on making a 'zero clearance' table for the scroll saw. it is very helpful when you have delicate pieces.
> 
> After the cutting, I worked on updating the site. Here is where having a (great!) partner comes into play. All the while I was doing other things, Keith was setting things up for the new sales and getting things in place on the site. He even assembled my pattern packet for my Polar Bear Pull Toy Replica which I am finally able to release on the site to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the last issue of the magazine and 'on hold' for several months. I am happy to finally be able to offer it - just in time for Christmas!
> 
> Usually Keith and I do our own patterns, as we are always busy with our own work and projects. But Keith wanted to get the update done and when I got back from my errands I was pleasantly surprised that he was working on my Polar Bear pattern for me, knowing I had a deadline on the cutting for the calendar. It's wonderful to have a team member that helps you out when you really need it. I haven't had that before and I am surely grateful for his help. It really defines the word 'partner' and I am certain that is why the business is doing as well as it is. We both work well together and cover for each other when necessary and don't pick about who does what. If something needs doing, whomever is able to do so just jumps right in and does it. There isn't any squabbling about one doing more than the other. We are both working for a common goal and I am certain that is why things are flourishing.
> 
> I wanted to show off Keith's new plaque here too. He is terrible about posting new projects here (as I am!) and I think it is a really nice and attractive piece that is selling already since we posted it last night. It is a Christmas Wishes Plaque and really looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished my cutting, I needed to make the new newsletter for the month of December. (You can join our mailing list HERE) I decided to put all the ornament patterns that I sell on sale, as well as have a special "Secret Sale" for my mailing list customers. I want them to know how important they are to me and how much I appreciate them. I spent the rest of the afternoon compiling that and I actually got it sent out about three hours shy of December 1st, which was my own personal goal. I was proud because I am really getting the hang of it and it went together without much of a struggle at all. We even put a new coupon code on the site for mailing list customers to receive an additional discount off of their order. The last time I did that it took a while, but this time it went pretty quick. Could I say I am 'learning?'
> 
> During the day, I received an email from my main wholesaler that she was unable to fit some of my new projects into the catalog that she was working on that would be distributed at the end of December. Among them were the songbird ornaments and a couple of other patterns of mine. It seemed that the only new things for that catalog would be Kieth's projects and none of mine made the cut.
> 
> A year ago, this would have really disappointed me. I would have been quite upset and probably angry too. But for some reason, it didn't seem to bother me very much. It isn't that I didn't care, but I suppose it is because I have diversified to the point that one leg of the business not working out will not devastate or cripple the rest. That is HUGE. I have worked hard in enough other directions that I don't depend on only one source to be functional and survive. As a small business in a volatile economy, I think that is a very good place to be.
> 
> For those of you who are working to make your woodworking and painting part or all of your living, please take this into consideration. If you are a woodworker and say you are depending on one or two shows to make money, you are putting yourself at a greater risk than if you have several shows or say some shows, some shops and an online presence too. With each layer you add to your business, you are also adding another layer of security and lessening the impact of one part not doing so well or failing. It just makes sense. The more diverse you are, the less the percentage any one aspect becomes, and therefore the overall health of your business is strengthened.
> 
> Is this more work? You bet! But contrary to what many people believe, being an 'entrepreneur' isn't just sitting on the beach sipping exotic drinks with little umbrellas stuck in them. It is harder work than any one who doesn't do it can imagine. Ask anyone who is successful in their own business. The difference is that when you really, really love what you do, the work doesn't feel like work at all. Every day is fun and enjoyable and when everything clicks, nothing can match the satisfaction that you feel.
> 
> I realize that I tell you all that I love my job on a regular basis. Perhaps you may get sick of hearing it. Now days, there are so many people who are unhappy in their jobs and I am so fortunate to actually like what I do. I like dealing with the magazines, the wholesalers and the companies. I like providing the absolute best customer service that I can give to people. Seeing the impact of that alone is really satisfactory to me. And of course, I love designing not only the woodworking patterns, but also the painting patterns and seeing how people enjoy and use them and learn from them. It is a winning situation all around. I think if I didn't tell you how much I loved it, it would be time for me to give it up.
> 
> So all is good today. I am really happy and feel good about things. November was a great month for me on the site and with the wonderful stuff that I have planned - not only for the near future, but for the upcoming year - I hope it continues in the direction it is already heading.
> 
> It is still dark here but I already know it is going to be a great day. I just have a feeling.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too.


Glad things are working out for you!

Nice additions to your line!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Hands are Happy Hands!*

Holy Moley, what a day I had yesterday! To say I was "busy" just doesn't seem to cover it. But it was a really GOOD type of busy and I had an incredible time. Who would have thought that things could have been so much fun?

I had made an announcement on Steve Good's scroll saw forum that I put up a new free pattern. Steve had also mentioned to his readers about joining my mailing list. Well, that was all it took to keep me busy all day! I couldn't believe the positive response that I received and the number of people who joined up. It was incredible.

For those of you who don't know about Steve, his site is one of the best sites in the scroll saw community. Steve has dedicated himself to promoting and education woodworkers on the scroll saw. He has a wonderful daily blog in which he gives many free patterns and he also has a site filled with educational and fun videos, as well as a nice active forum - all focusing on scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I am here at Lumberjocks.com, as he is the one who introduced me to this site.

Steve's site has several thousand members and it is the other main forum that I visit on a daily basis besides here. I have made several nice friendships through that forum and that is where I participated in the ornament exchange from which I showed some pictures earlier this week. All in all, it is a great place that focuses on scroll sawing and scroll work. (You can visit it if you go to Scrollsaw Workshop)
I want to thank Steve, not only for what he does for scroll sawing, but also for what he has done for me and my business personally. I don't think that my business would be in the place it is today without him.

I spent much of the day filling orders and sending out newsletters to new subscribers to my mailing list. I truly feel like I am heading in the right place with things and very pleased to see all the work that we put into the business start to pay off. I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but I am a bit taken aback by everything and it feels good to be in the place that I am.

In between those things, I did manage to sand and prepare the pieces for the calendar project. There were quite a few of them, as you can see:










I needed to make three copies of each piece. One natural colored and one stained to go to the magazine, and one set for myself (which will also be stained.) As you can see, some of the pieces were a bit involved:










Today I will be oiling and staining everything and I promise to have better pictures by tomorrow. These were just snapshots so you get an idea of what I am doing. It looks to be a busy day today, it seems.

I also wanted to make an announcement. With the holiday season quickly approaching, I have been receiving many private emails from people who are thinking about getting a scroll saw who are asking about my Excalibur saw. For those of you who read regularly, you know how much I love this saw and how much of an improvement I feel it is over my DeWalt. It has been over six months now that I have used it on a daily basis and I am very happy with the performance. I had promised to put a review after using it a while and I will be doing so in the next few days.

The reason that I am bringing it up now is that I just found out that Seyco (www.seyco.com) has an offer going for free shipping on all Excalibur saws for the entire month of December. (This is only good for the United States, I believe) I have talked to several people very recently who were considering getting the Excalibur and I wanted you all to be aware of this offer. I purchased my saw from Ray at Seyco and picked it up when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs this March. I had heard from so many people about Ray's customer service and after having trouble with DeWalt regarding service on my DW788, I wanted to be sure that I got my saw from somebody would would be there for me if I needed them.

I must say that I have not been disappointed at all. In the beginning, there were a few minor adjustments that I needed to make on the saw, and Ray talked Keith through it very patiently and everything was set. Whenever we have had questions regarding the saw, we get to speak to Ray himself and he is always cheerful and helpful and thorough. I talk to many, many scrollers in my travels and just about anyone who I have spoken to has said the same thing about Ray and Seyco in general. In these days of minimal customer service, it is good to hear that someone is consistently going above and beyone in order to make sure things are right. I realize that the Excalibur is not a cheap saw, but I don't mind spending a bit more knowing that I will be getting a good product and good customer service too.

I realize it sounds like I am doing a commercial for Ray and Seyco, and perhaps I am. But I feel that with so many people asking my advice, there is nothing wrong with me conveying my own personal feelings regarding a product that I really have come to enjoy that I use every day. After over 500 posts here on the blog, you all can see that I don't sit here and sell things to you every day. As I said, I have been asked many times very recently and I think that if you are considering a new saw, this one is a great one to think about. After all, the purpose of the forum here is to share information.

I look forward to the day ahead again. I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing my work come to life and I can't wait to oil and stain all those pieces. It certainly is going to be fun.

Have a great day, too!

(PS - It seems I dodged the bullet and didn't get sick after all! The power of positive thinking at work! )


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands!*
> 
> Holy Moley, what a day I had yesterday! To say I was "busy" just doesn't seem to cover it. But it was a really GOOD type of busy and I had an incredible time. Who would have thought that things could have been so much fun?
> 
> I had made an announcement on Steve Good's scroll saw forum that I put up a new free pattern. Steve had also mentioned to his readers about joining my mailing list. Well, that was all it took to keep me busy all day! I couldn't believe the positive response that I received and the number of people who joined up. It was incredible.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about Steve, his site is one of the best sites in the scroll saw community. Steve has dedicated himself to promoting and education woodworkers on the scroll saw. He has a wonderful daily blog in which he gives many free patterns and he also has a site filled with educational and fun videos, as well as a nice active forum - all focusing on scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I am here at Lumberjocks.com, as he is the one who introduced me to this site.
> 
> Steve's site has several thousand members and it is the other main forum that I visit on a daily basis besides here. I have made several nice friendships through that forum and that is where I participated in the ornament exchange from which I showed some pictures earlier this week. All in all, it is a great place that focuses on scroll sawing and scroll work. (You can visit it if you go to Scrollsaw Workshop)
> I want to thank Steve, not only for what he does for scroll sawing, but also for what he has done for me and my business personally. I don't think that my business would be in the place it is today without him.
> 
> I spent much of the day filling orders and sending out newsletters to new subscribers to my mailing list. I truly feel like I am heading in the right place with things and very pleased to see all the work that we put into the business start to pay off. I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but I am a bit taken aback by everything and it feels good to be in the place that I am.
> 
> In between those things, I did manage to sand and prepare the pieces for the calendar project. There were quite a few of them, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to make three copies of each piece. One natural colored and one stained to go to the magazine, and one set for myself (which will also be stained.) As you can see, some of the pieces were a bit involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be oiling and staining everything and I promise to have better pictures by tomorrow. These were just snapshots so you get an idea of what I am doing. It looks to be a busy day today, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to make an announcement. With the holiday season quickly approaching, I have been receiving many private emails from people who are thinking about getting a scroll saw who are asking about my Excalibur saw. For those of you who read regularly, you know how much I love this saw and how much of an improvement I feel it is over my DeWalt. It has been over six months now that I have used it on a daily basis and I am very happy with the performance. I had promised to put a review after using it a while and I will be doing so in the next few days.
> 
> The reason that I am bringing it up now is that I just found out that Seyco (www.seyco.com) has an offer going for free shipping on all Excalibur saws for the entire month of December. (This is only good for the United States, I believe) I have talked to several people very recently who were considering getting the Excalibur and I wanted you all to be aware of this offer. I purchased my saw from Ray at Seyco and picked it up when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs this March. I had heard from so many people about Ray's customer service and after having trouble with DeWalt regarding service on my DW788, I wanted to be sure that I got my saw from somebody would would be there for me if I needed them.
> 
> I must say that I have not been disappointed at all. In the beginning, there were a few minor adjustments that I needed to make on the saw, and Ray talked Keith through it very patiently and everything was set. Whenever we have had questions regarding the saw, we get to speak to Ray himself and he is always cheerful and helpful and thorough. I talk to many, many scrollers in my travels and just about anyone who I have spoken to has said the same thing about Ray and Seyco in general. In these days of minimal customer service, it is good to hear that someone is consistently going above and beyone in order to make sure things are right. I realize that the Excalibur is not a cheap saw, but I don't mind spending a bit more knowing that I will be getting a good product and good customer service too.
> 
> I realize it sounds like I am doing a commercial for Ray and Seyco, and perhaps I am. But I feel that with so many people asking my advice, there is nothing wrong with me conveying my own personal feelings regarding a product that I really have come to enjoy that I use every day. After over 500 posts here on the blog, you all can see that I don't sit here and sell things to you every day. As I said, I have been asked many times very recently and I think that if you are considering a new saw, this one is a great one to think about. After all, the purpose of the forum here is to share information.
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead again. I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing my work come to life and I can't wait to oil and stain all those pieces. It certainly is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a great day, too!
> 
> (PS - It seems I dodged the bullet and didn't get sick after all! The power of positive thinking at work! )


Hi Sheila;

Congratulations on getting a lot of new members to your mailing list… I'm sure you've heard the saying, "the money is in the list" There is a lot of truth to that, and if I ever figure out how to get it out of the list, I'll let you know. LOL

Tha calender project looks like it was close to overwhelming. Very nice work.

As far as recommending Ray, you should be doing just that. When you find a good product, others deserve to know about it.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands!*
> 
> Holy Moley, what a day I had yesterday! To say I was "busy" just doesn't seem to cover it. But it was a really GOOD type of busy and I had an incredible time. Who would have thought that things could have been so much fun?
> 
> I had made an announcement on Steve Good's scroll saw forum that I put up a new free pattern. Steve had also mentioned to his readers about joining my mailing list. Well, that was all it took to keep me busy all day! I couldn't believe the positive response that I received and the number of people who joined up. It was incredible.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about Steve, his site is one of the best sites in the scroll saw community. Steve has dedicated himself to promoting and education woodworkers on the scroll saw. He has a wonderful daily blog in which he gives many free patterns and he also has a site filled with educational and fun videos, as well as a nice active forum - all focusing on scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I am here at Lumberjocks.com, as he is the one who introduced me to this site.
> 
> Steve's site has several thousand members and it is the other main forum that I visit on a daily basis besides here. I have made several nice friendships through that forum and that is where I participated in the ornament exchange from which I showed some pictures earlier this week. All in all, it is a great place that focuses on scroll sawing and scroll work. (You can visit it if you go to Scrollsaw Workshop)
> I want to thank Steve, not only for what he does for scroll sawing, but also for what he has done for me and my business personally. I don't think that my business would be in the place it is today without him.
> 
> I spent much of the day filling orders and sending out newsletters to new subscribers to my mailing list. I truly feel like I am heading in the right place with things and very pleased to see all the work that we put into the business start to pay off. I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but I am a bit taken aback by everything and it feels good to be in the place that I am.
> 
> In between those things, I did manage to sand and prepare the pieces for the calendar project. There were quite a few of them, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to make three copies of each piece. One natural colored and one stained to go to the magazine, and one set for myself (which will also be stained.) As you can see, some of the pieces were a bit involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be oiling and staining everything and I promise to have better pictures by tomorrow. These were just snapshots so you get an idea of what I am doing. It looks to be a busy day today, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to make an announcement. With the holiday season quickly approaching, I have been receiving many private emails from people who are thinking about getting a scroll saw who are asking about my Excalibur saw. For those of you who read regularly, you know how much I love this saw and how much of an improvement I feel it is over my DeWalt. It has been over six months now that I have used it on a daily basis and I am very happy with the performance. I had promised to put a review after using it a while and I will be doing so in the next few days.
> 
> The reason that I am bringing it up now is that I just found out that Seyco (www.seyco.com) has an offer going for free shipping on all Excalibur saws for the entire month of December. (This is only good for the United States, I believe) I have talked to several people very recently who were considering getting the Excalibur and I wanted you all to be aware of this offer. I purchased my saw from Ray at Seyco and picked it up when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs this March. I had heard from so many people about Ray's customer service and after having trouble with DeWalt regarding service on my DW788, I wanted to be sure that I got my saw from somebody would would be there for me if I needed them.
> 
> I must say that I have not been disappointed at all. In the beginning, there were a few minor adjustments that I needed to make on the saw, and Ray talked Keith through it very patiently and everything was set. Whenever we have had questions regarding the saw, we get to speak to Ray himself and he is always cheerful and helpful and thorough. I talk to many, many scrollers in my travels and just about anyone who I have spoken to has said the same thing about Ray and Seyco in general. In these days of minimal customer service, it is good to hear that someone is consistently going above and beyone in order to make sure things are right. I realize that the Excalibur is not a cheap saw, but I don't mind spending a bit more knowing that I will be getting a good product and good customer service too.
> 
> I realize it sounds like I am doing a commercial for Ray and Seyco, and perhaps I am. But I feel that with so many people asking my advice, there is nothing wrong with me conveying my own personal feelings regarding a product that I really have come to enjoy that I use every day. After over 500 posts here on the blog, you all can see that I don't sit here and sell things to you every day. As I said, I have been asked many times very recently and I think that if you are considering a new saw, this one is a great one to think about. After all, the purpose of the forum here is to share information.
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead again. I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing my work come to life and I can't wait to oil and stain all those pieces. It certainly is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a great day, too!
> 
> (PS - It seems I dodged the bullet and didn't get sick after all! The power of positive thinking at work! )


Beautiful pattern, Sheila. Thank you.

Russ


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands!*
> 
> Holy Moley, what a day I had yesterday! To say I was "busy" just doesn't seem to cover it. But it was a really GOOD type of busy and I had an incredible time. Who would have thought that things could have been so much fun?
> 
> I had made an announcement on Steve Good's scroll saw forum that I put up a new free pattern. Steve had also mentioned to his readers about joining my mailing list. Well, that was all it took to keep me busy all day! I couldn't believe the positive response that I received and the number of people who joined up. It was incredible.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about Steve, his site is one of the best sites in the scroll saw community. Steve has dedicated himself to promoting and education woodworkers on the scroll saw. He has a wonderful daily blog in which he gives many free patterns and he also has a site filled with educational and fun videos, as well as a nice active forum - all focusing on scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I am here at Lumberjocks.com, as he is the one who introduced me to this site.
> 
> Steve's site has several thousand members and it is the other main forum that I visit on a daily basis besides here. I have made several nice friendships through that forum and that is where I participated in the ornament exchange from which I showed some pictures earlier this week. All in all, it is a great place that focuses on scroll sawing and scroll work. (You can visit it if you go to Scrollsaw Workshop)
> I want to thank Steve, not only for what he does for scroll sawing, but also for what he has done for me and my business personally. I don't think that my business would be in the place it is today without him.
> 
> I spent much of the day filling orders and sending out newsletters to new subscribers to my mailing list. I truly feel like I am heading in the right place with things and very pleased to see all the work that we put into the business start to pay off. I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but I am a bit taken aback by everything and it feels good to be in the place that I am.
> 
> In between those things, I did manage to sand and prepare the pieces for the calendar project. There were quite a few of them, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to make three copies of each piece. One natural colored and one stained to go to the magazine, and one set for myself (which will also be stained.) As you can see, some of the pieces were a bit involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be oiling and staining everything and I promise to have better pictures by tomorrow. These were just snapshots so you get an idea of what I am doing. It looks to be a busy day today, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to make an announcement. With the holiday season quickly approaching, I have been receiving many private emails from people who are thinking about getting a scroll saw who are asking about my Excalibur saw. For those of you who read regularly, you know how much I love this saw and how much of an improvement I feel it is over my DeWalt. It has been over six months now that I have used it on a daily basis and I am very happy with the performance. I had promised to put a review after using it a while and I will be doing so in the next few days.
> 
> The reason that I am bringing it up now is that I just found out that Seyco (www.seyco.com) has an offer going for free shipping on all Excalibur saws for the entire month of December. (This is only good for the United States, I believe) I have talked to several people very recently who were considering getting the Excalibur and I wanted you all to be aware of this offer. I purchased my saw from Ray at Seyco and picked it up when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs this March. I had heard from so many people about Ray's customer service and after having trouble with DeWalt regarding service on my DW788, I wanted to be sure that I got my saw from somebody would would be there for me if I needed them.
> 
> I must say that I have not been disappointed at all. In the beginning, there were a few minor adjustments that I needed to make on the saw, and Ray talked Keith through it very patiently and everything was set. Whenever we have had questions regarding the saw, we get to speak to Ray himself and he is always cheerful and helpful and thorough. I talk to many, many scrollers in my travels and just about anyone who I have spoken to has said the same thing about Ray and Seyco in general. In these days of minimal customer service, it is good to hear that someone is consistently going above and beyone in order to make sure things are right. I realize that the Excalibur is not a cheap saw, but I don't mind spending a bit more knowing that I will be getting a good product and good customer service too.
> 
> I realize it sounds like I am doing a commercial for Ray and Seyco, and perhaps I am. But I feel that with so many people asking my advice, there is nothing wrong with me conveying my own personal feelings regarding a product that I really have come to enjoy that I use every day. After over 500 posts here on the blog, you all can see that I don't sit here and sell things to you every day. As I said, I have been asked many times very recently and I think that if you are considering a new saw, this one is a great one to think about. After all, the purpose of the forum here is to share information.
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead again. I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing my work come to life and I can't wait to oil and stain all those pieces. It certainly is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a great day, too!
> 
> (PS - It seems I dodged the bullet and didn't get sick after all! The power of positive thinking at work! )


Looks like a few Calenders coming up…

Very nice… Yes! You have *busy BUSY . B U S Y !!*

Thank you….


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands!*
> 
> Holy Moley, what a day I had yesterday! To say I was "busy" just doesn't seem to cover it. But it was a really GOOD type of busy and I had an incredible time. Who would have thought that things could have been so much fun?
> 
> I had made an announcement on Steve Good's scroll saw forum that I put up a new free pattern. Steve had also mentioned to his readers about joining my mailing list. Well, that was all it took to keep me busy all day! I couldn't believe the positive response that I received and the number of people who joined up. It was incredible.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about Steve, his site is one of the best sites in the scroll saw community. Steve has dedicated himself to promoting and education woodworkers on the scroll saw. He has a wonderful daily blog in which he gives many free patterns and he also has a site filled with educational and fun videos, as well as a nice active forum - all focusing on scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I am here at Lumberjocks.com, as he is the one who introduced me to this site.
> 
> Steve's site has several thousand members and it is the other main forum that I visit on a daily basis besides here. I have made several nice friendships through that forum and that is where I participated in the ornament exchange from which I showed some pictures earlier this week. All in all, it is a great place that focuses on scroll sawing and scroll work. (You can visit it if you go to Scrollsaw Workshop)
> I want to thank Steve, not only for what he does for scroll sawing, but also for what he has done for me and my business personally. I don't think that my business would be in the place it is today without him.
> 
> I spent much of the day filling orders and sending out newsletters to new subscribers to my mailing list. I truly feel like I am heading in the right place with things and very pleased to see all the work that we put into the business start to pay off. I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but I am a bit taken aback by everything and it feels good to be in the place that I am.
> 
> In between those things, I did manage to sand and prepare the pieces for the calendar project. There were quite a few of them, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to make three copies of each piece. One natural colored and one stained to go to the magazine, and one set for myself (which will also be stained.) As you can see, some of the pieces were a bit involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be oiling and staining everything and I promise to have better pictures by tomorrow. These were just snapshots so you get an idea of what I am doing. It looks to be a busy day today, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to make an announcement. With the holiday season quickly approaching, I have been receiving many private emails from people who are thinking about getting a scroll saw who are asking about my Excalibur saw. For those of you who read regularly, you know how much I love this saw and how much of an improvement I feel it is over my DeWalt. It has been over six months now that I have used it on a daily basis and I am very happy with the performance. I had promised to put a review after using it a while and I will be doing so in the next few days.
> 
> The reason that I am bringing it up now is that I just found out that Seyco (www.seyco.com) has an offer going for free shipping on all Excalibur saws for the entire month of December. (This is only good for the United States, I believe) I have talked to several people very recently who were considering getting the Excalibur and I wanted you all to be aware of this offer. I purchased my saw from Ray at Seyco and picked it up when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs this March. I had heard from so many people about Ray's customer service and after having trouble with DeWalt regarding service on my DW788, I wanted to be sure that I got my saw from somebody would would be there for me if I needed them.
> 
> I must say that I have not been disappointed at all. In the beginning, there were a few minor adjustments that I needed to make on the saw, and Ray talked Keith through it very patiently and everything was set. Whenever we have had questions regarding the saw, we get to speak to Ray himself and he is always cheerful and helpful and thorough. I talk to many, many scrollers in my travels and just about anyone who I have spoken to has said the same thing about Ray and Seyco in general. In these days of minimal customer service, it is good to hear that someone is consistently going above and beyone in order to make sure things are right. I realize that the Excalibur is not a cheap saw, but I don't mind spending a bit more knowing that I will be getting a good product and good customer service too.
> 
> I realize it sounds like I am doing a commercial for Ray and Seyco, and perhaps I am. But I feel that with so many people asking my advice, there is nothing wrong with me conveying my own personal feelings regarding a product that I really have come to enjoy that I use every day. After over 500 posts here on the blog, you all can see that I don't sit here and sell things to you every day. As I said, I have been asked many times very recently and I think that if you are considering a new saw, this one is a great one to think about. After all, the purpose of the forum here is to share information.
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead again. I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing my work come to life and I can't wait to oil and stain all those pieces. It certainly is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a great day, too!
> 
> (PS - It seems I dodged the bullet and didn't get sick after all! The power of positive thinking at work! )


Sheila,
In your free pattern you have a photo of the completed project. I'm wondering, did you cut the pattern from a veneered material? To both my wife and I the cut edges look much darker, and uniformly darker, than the surface of the project.

Russ


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands are Happy Hands!*
> 
> Holy Moley, what a day I had yesterday! To say I was "busy" just doesn't seem to cover it. But it was a really GOOD type of busy and I had an incredible time. Who would have thought that things could have been so much fun?
> 
> I had made an announcement on Steve Good's scroll saw forum that I put up a new free pattern. Steve had also mentioned to his readers about joining my mailing list. Well, that was all it took to keep me busy all day! I couldn't believe the positive response that I received and the number of people who joined up. It was incredible.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about Steve, his site is one of the best sites in the scroll saw community. Steve has dedicated himself to promoting and education woodworkers on the scroll saw. He has a wonderful daily blog in which he gives many free patterns and he also has a site filled with educational and fun videos, as well as a nice active forum - all focusing on scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I am here at Lumberjocks.com, as he is the one who introduced me to this site.
> 
> Steve's site has several thousand members and it is the other main forum that I visit on a daily basis besides here. I have made several nice friendships through that forum and that is where I participated in the ornament exchange from which I showed some pictures earlier this week. All in all, it is a great place that focuses on scroll sawing and scroll work. (You can visit it if you go to Scrollsaw Workshop)
> I want to thank Steve, not only for what he does for scroll sawing, but also for what he has done for me and my business personally. I don't think that my business would be in the place it is today without him.
> 
> I spent much of the day filling orders and sending out newsletters to new subscribers to my mailing list. I truly feel like I am heading in the right place with things and very pleased to see all the work that we put into the business start to pay off. I know I have been saying that a lot lately, but I am a bit taken aback by everything and it feels good to be in the place that I am.
> 
> In between those things, I did manage to sand and prepare the pieces for the calendar project. There were quite a few of them, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to make three copies of each piece. One natural colored and one stained to go to the magazine, and one set for myself (which will also be stained.) As you can see, some of the pieces were a bit involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be oiling and staining everything and I promise to have better pictures by tomorrow. These were just snapshots so you get an idea of what I am doing. It looks to be a busy day today, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to make an announcement. With the holiday season quickly approaching, I have been receiving many private emails from people who are thinking about getting a scroll saw who are asking about my Excalibur saw. For those of you who read regularly, you know how much I love this saw and how much of an improvement I feel it is over my DeWalt. It has been over six months now that I have used it on a daily basis and I am very happy with the performance. I had promised to put a review after using it a while and I will be doing so in the next few days.
> 
> The reason that I am bringing it up now is that I just found out that Seyco (www.seyco.com) has an offer going for free shipping on all Excalibur saws for the entire month of December. (This is only good for the United States, I believe) I have talked to several people very recently who were considering getting the Excalibur and I wanted you all to be aware of this offer. I purchased my saw from Ray at Seyco and picked it up when I was at the show in Saratoga Springs this March. I had heard from so many people about Ray's customer service and after having trouble with DeWalt regarding service on my DW788, I wanted to be sure that I got my saw from somebody would would be there for me if I needed them.
> 
> I must say that I have not been disappointed at all. In the beginning, there were a few minor adjustments that I needed to make on the saw, and Ray talked Keith through it very patiently and everything was set. Whenever we have had questions regarding the saw, we get to speak to Ray himself and he is always cheerful and helpful and thorough. I talk to many, many scrollers in my travels and just about anyone who I have spoken to has said the same thing about Ray and Seyco in general. In these days of minimal customer service, it is good to hear that someone is consistently going above and beyone in order to make sure things are right. I realize that the Excalibur is not a cheap saw, but I don't mind spending a bit more knowing that I will be getting a good product and good customer service too.
> 
> I realize it sounds like I am doing a commercial for Ray and Seyco, and perhaps I am. But I feel that with so many people asking my advice, there is nothing wrong with me conveying my own personal feelings regarding a product that I really have come to enjoy that I use every day. After over 500 posts here on the blog, you all can see that I don't sit here and sell things to you every day. As I said, I have been asked many times very recently and I think that if you are considering a new saw, this one is a great one to think about. After all, the purpose of the forum here is to share information.
> 
> I look forward to the day ahead again. I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing my work come to life and I can't wait to oil and stain all those pieces. It certainly is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a great day, too!
> 
> (PS - It seems I dodged the bullet and didn't get sick after all! The power of positive thinking at work! )


Thank you everyone for the nice comments.

Russ - I really forget what I cut that from. I know it didn't go to the magazine, so I may have used plywood of some sort. I did it almost two years ago and I don't have the original pieces here anymore.

Also, I wasn't as good at doing adjustments in Photoshop back then. I may have mucked up the picture a little bit playing around with the color.

I hope you enjoy cutting the pattern though. The birds series came out nice and have been pretty popular.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Waiting Game*

We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.

Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.

I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.

I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.

It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.

Here is a piece of oiled maple:










And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:










You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.

As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.










And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?










I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.

For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.

I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.

Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:










Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.

Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.

The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.

While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.

The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.

So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.

I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


yes yes yes, and Min oil is a food safe finish, in case anyone mistakes any of these for a Christmas cookie, and also, yes.. you are the intricate "mastress" (is that a word??) a master, only in the female version.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


well done sheila

nice flowing cuts
no jogs or burs

clean and crisp

these should all be winners

3" of snow here this morning
time for winter wonderland


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


My sunny morning turned a bit cloudy! I don't know if we are to get rain or snow. I suppose I won't mind either though! Thanks for the nice comments. They are fun to do. I almost feel guilty because work is so much fun! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


oh these look really nice sheila…wonderful job, and i like your finish technique, i hope these go over really well, have a great weekend too, always so nice to see what your coming up with, you certainly have a wonderful gift of creativity…...aint it grand….......bob


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


Hi Sheila;

Nice post.

When you discuss finishes, as you have here, you might want to make a habit of pointing out that many oil finishes are combustable. Paper towels and rags that are not properly disposed of can ignite. It's surprising how many people are unaware of this.

Lee


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


Very nice, Sheila!

Yes, I like Mineral Oil too… It's really good on wood, knife handles, cutting boards, and even new wood… as well as the healthful uses… internally as well as externally! LOL

Did you say you used a #2 Reverse blade for those cuts?

Thank you…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


Hi, everyone:
Lee - that is a really good point. You are right about that and I am glad you reminded me of that! Thank you so much! I always do take care and I will be sure to put something in the instructions too about taking precautions when using this or any type of oil. 

Joe - Yes, I used a #2 reverse tooth blade. It worked fine. I cut through two layers of 1/8" maple and one layer of 1/8" birch ply. It worked nicely and the blade was still small enough to do the details nicely.

Hi, Grizz! Glad to hear from you! I hope you have a wonderful weekend planned too. This has been a fun project so far and I think it is going to be really cool when everything is done. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


Could you have cut through two layers of 1/8" birch ply if you wanted to?

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


Sure, Joe:
I usually can cut through up to four layers of 1/8" ply pretty easily with a #2 blade. (I use Olsen blades) You could also probably use the Mach #3 blades from them I did four layers of the skaters with those blades and they did fine. 

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *The Waiting Game*
> 
> We all have heard the saying "good things take time" and I am discovering how true that is while finishing my latest project.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of my time doing the final sanding and applying mineral oil to the many pieces for my calendar project. As you saw from yesterday's post, there really were a lot of pieces and it was a slow process.
> 
> I actually made three sets of overlay pieces for the project. Two were of 1/8" maple and one was of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. I was able to stack cut them, which did cut down on the time it took at the saw, but there was no way to get around taking some time the rest of the way.
> 
> I did three sets because the two maple sets will be heading out to the magazine for publication and I wanted a set to keep here for myself. I was rather curious as to how the Baltic birch would look with a mineral oil finish and I must say that I am quite pleased at the outcome.
> 
> It seemed that the mineral oil darkened the ply edged a bit, but not in an unpleasant way. The effect resembled laser cutting, with the edges being a bit darker than the lighter birch face of the wood. Overall I think it looked pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a piece of oiled maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a piece of oiled Baltic birch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ply edges are a bit darker, but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> As for the veining detail lines that were cut into the pieces, I liked the way they looked too. Even though I used a very small (2 reverse tooth) scroll saw blade, the oil accent the lines enough so that they really show up. So often, when putting veining details into pieces, it is necessary to use a very small blade and the resulting kerf lines are so small that they get 'lost' in the piece. I found that this wasn't the case and I will be recommending mineral oil more often on projects in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of the two pieces side by side. The maple is on the left and the Baltic birch piece on the right. I think they look pretty similar, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like using just plain oil mineral oil. Besides the cheap cost and lack of odor, it really helps make my hands soft in the process of working with it. After all the sanding of these piece, my hands were quite dry, and using the oil seemed to re-hydrate them quite a bit. I didn't mind the amount of time it took to work with these pieces at all.
> 
> For the oiling process, I used some styrofoam trays that I kept from when I purchased hamburger. The wide and shallow trays are ideal for this process and if you get them too messy, you just throw them out when you are done. I have a good 1" brush with some bristles that are a bit stiffer than normal (the white synthetic type) that is great for getting into the sides and crevices of the pieces. You don't want it too stiff though, or you take the chance of breaking the delicate pieces.
> 
> I poured abut 1/4" of oil into the bottom of the tray, and then I dipped each piece and used the brush to work the oil into the corners and sides, if necessary. I then brushed the excess oil back onto the tray and set the pieces on several layers of paper towel to blot the excess. I then placed all the pieces on cookie drying racks that I got at the grocery store. This is a really nice one and only cost me about $6. I kept the pieces pretty wet, but not drippy. I let them all sit a couple of hours in order to allow the oil to soak in good.
> 
> Then, after a few hours, I took each piece and wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel. I cleaned off each rack too, so that there wouldn't be any pools of oil. This again took some time and I needed to be careful not to break any of the delicate ones. I had about three or four layers of paper towels and used them as a pad. I set the pieces on them and kind of blotted them firmly but gently to remove the excess oil. I then returned them all to the racks to 'dry' overnight. They now look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the oil never really fully "dries", it does absorb quite deeply into the wood. At this point, it looks moist, but not wet at all. If I am going to keep the pieces their natural color, I am now ready to spray several coats of shellac over them to seal them.
> 
> Some of the pieces I plan to stain, using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. I have found that since most of the oil has soaked in, it doesn't interfere at all with this process. I simply mix the medium with the paint and brush a thin coat or coats (depending on how much color I want) over just the tops of the pieces. The veining lines are wonderful 'dividers' and help keep the paint where it should be. I also don't go over the sides to paint the edges when I do this process. I don't feel it is necessary and it is a lot more work with little improvement in my opinion. That is one of the reasons I oil the pieces that are to be stained, too. It gives a nice warm color to both the sides of the pieces and the back.
> 
> The stain works out beautifully, and since it is a gel type stain, I don't find that it lifts or peels off once it is dry. Once it is sealed in, it is good to go. When it is dry, I just spray several coats of shellac or even polyurethane sealer. It looks beautiful and will last for years.
> 
> While I am not sure how this process will work on larger pieces such as furniture, it works fine on craft type projects like this. I did all of my recent projects with color like this and I haven't had any problems. I think it is a quick, easy and inexpensive way to have excellent results.
> 
> The hardest part of doing things like this is waiting overnight for the oil to completely penetrate. You really don't want to spray the shellac or do the staining while the pieces are 'wet' and oily to the touch. Waiting and leaving them overnight seems to be quite sufficient for allowing the stain to penetrate enough to move on.
> 
> So for today, I will be finishing and staining the pieces. Now they will really come to life. I wanted to share this process with you all because I think it is a wonderful alternative to expensive and smelly stains, and even if you HATE to paint, you can easily accomplish this.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive Saturday! Have fun and do something creative. Most of all, be happy!


i actually like the oil on the birch, i think it gives it depth. Nice work once again sheila..


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Full Day Ahead*

I had such a good day yesterday! It was a nice mix of work and friendship and being creative. I was all set to spend the day working on my project and I got a call from one of my friends that I used to paint with in Bear River and she was going to be in my little side of the world and asked if I wanted to meet up. Since I only see her once or twice a year, I jumped at the chance to do so and switched up on my plans.

I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed. You get to switch things at the drop of a hat if you need to. Now that doesn't mean that you could do it all the time, but sometimes you are fortunate enough to have enough slack in scheduling that you are able to shuffle things around a little bit. Since it was Saturday and my stuff for the magazine can't be mailed out until Monday, I had a day of play in there and was happy to change things up.

We went to take her computer to the local repair shop (her "excuse" for being in my area) and then we went to our little Chinese restaurant and split a meal for lunch. There is only one Chinese place in the area and it is small, but very clean and the food is really excellent. Since Keith is not partial to Chinese food, it was a great opportunity to visit. We had a nice relaxed lunch and caught up on lots of things. It was great so see her after so much time. We talk on the phone every few weeks, but it isn't the same as visiting in person.

After lunch we went to a couple of the gift places in the area. They were all having sales this week it seemed and we picked around and did a little shopping. Nothing much, but it was fun to see all the Christmas displays set up so nicely.

After shopping, she stopped by our place here for just a bit. I like when people come here and are shocked at how neat and uncluttered we have it here, knowing that we also use our place for our workplace and shop. It gives me a sense of pride to be able to keep it up and after the overhaul of the past couple of weeks, I was particularly proud it.

After she left, I had a quick dinner. It was amazing that the entire day was just about over. Here I didn't get anything done on my project yet either.

So I sat down and decided to do at least one of the months pieces before I called it a night. I worked on March.










I think the colors really make it look cool! I was sitting there last night, with some nice soft Christmas piano music playing in the background, looking at the orange glow of my Autumn tree, and painting shamrocks and thinking what a funny time warp my life is.

It seems I am all mixed up with my holidays. But that is OK. Every day is a holiday to me, it seems!

For today, finishing up all the staining on these pieces is a first priority. I am excited about seeing how they come out and I look forward to seeing how they look too. I also will be photographing them properly (these photos that I am showing you are what I call 'snapshots') and packing them up to send on their way tomorrow.

I will then take the remaining day to do some holiday stuff around the house. It is time for my little orange lit tree to get changed over for Christmas. I need to do that but first I need to find the multi-colored lights that I bought for it. I may have packed them and put them into storage (DOH!) and will probably take a run to Keith's parents later on to retrieve them. I also want to do some baking. And I need to wrap stuff for the kids so I can get that ready to send out too. And if I still have energy left, I am going to work on Ellen's project that she wanted me to paint.

I suppose I won't bet bored!

It promises to be a good day all around. I look forward to every one of the tasks I have to do and hope I can make headway with them all.

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Full Day Ahead*
> 
> I had such a good day yesterday! It was a nice mix of work and friendship and being creative. I was all set to spend the day working on my project and I got a call from one of my friends that I used to paint with in Bear River and she was going to be in my little side of the world and asked if I wanted to meet up. Since I only see her once or twice a year, I jumped at the chance to do so and switched up on my plans.
> 
> I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed. You get to switch things at the drop of a hat if you need to. Now that doesn't mean that you could do it all the time, but sometimes you are fortunate enough to have enough slack in scheduling that you are able to shuffle things around a little bit. Since it was Saturday and my stuff for the magazine can't be mailed out until Monday, I had a day of play in there and was happy to change things up.
> 
> We went to take her computer to the local repair shop (her "excuse" for being in my area) and then we went to our little Chinese restaurant and split a meal for lunch. There is only one Chinese place in the area and it is small, but very clean and the food is really excellent. Since Keith is not partial to Chinese food, it was a great opportunity to visit. We had a nice relaxed lunch and caught up on lots of things. It was great so see her after so much time. We talk on the phone every few weeks, but it isn't the same as visiting in person.
> 
> After lunch we went to a couple of the gift places in the area. They were all having sales this week it seemed and we picked around and did a little shopping. Nothing much, but it was fun to see all the Christmas displays set up so nicely.
> 
> After shopping, she stopped by our place here for just a bit. I like when people come here and are shocked at how neat and uncluttered we have it here, knowing that we also use our place for our workplace and shop. It gives me a sense of pride to be able to keep it up and after the overhaul of the past couple of weeks, I was particularly proud it.
> 
> After she left, I had a quick dinner. It was amazing that the entire day was just about over. Here I didn't get anything done on my project yet either.
> 
> So I sat down and decided to do at least one of the months pieces before I called it a night. I worked on March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the colors really make it look cool! I was sitting there last night, with some nice soft Christmas piano music playing in the background, looking at the orange glow of my Autumn tree, and painting shamrocks and thinking what a funny time warp my life is.
> 
> It seems I am all mixed up with my holidays. But that is OK. Every day is a holiday to me, it seems!
> 
> For today, finishing up all the staining on these pieces is a first priority. I am excited about seeing how they come out and I look forward to seeing how they look too. I also will be photographing them properly (these photos that I am showing you are what I call 'snapshots') and packing them up to send on their way tomorrow.
> 
> I will then take the remaining day to do some holiday stuff around the house. It is time for my little orange lit tree to get changed over for Christmas. I need to do that but first I need to find the multi-colored lights that I bought for it. I may have packed them and put them into storage (DOH!) and will probably take a run to Keith's parents later on to retrieve them. I also want to do some baking. And I need to wrap stuff for the kids so I can get that ready to send out too. And if I still have energy left, I am going to work on Ellen's project that she wanted me to paint.
> 
> I suppose I won't bet bored!
> 
> It promises to be a good day all around. I look forward to every one of the tasks I have to do and hope I can make headway with them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Nice, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Full Day Ahead*
> 
> I had such a good day yesterday! It was a nice mix of work and friendship and being creative. I was all set to spend the day working on my project and I got a call from one of my friends that I used to paint with in Bear River and she was going to be in my little side of the world and asked if I wanted to meet up. Since I only see her once or twice a year, I jumped at the chance to do so and switched up on my plans.
> 
> I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed. You get to switch things at the drop of a hat if you need to. Now that doesn't mean that you could do it all the time, but sometimes you are fortunate enough to have enough slack in scheduling that you are able to shuffle things around a little bit. Since it was Saturday and my stuff for the magazine can't be mailed out until Monday, I had a day of play in there and was happy to change things up.
> 
> We went to take her computer to the local repair shop (her "excuse" for being in my area) and then we went to our little Chinese restaurant and split a meal for lunch. There is only one Chinese place in the area and it is small, but very clean and the food is really excellent. Since Keith is not partial to Chinese food, it was a great opportunity to visit. We had a nice relaxed lunch and caught up on lots of things. It was great so see her after so much time. We talk on the phone every few weeks, but it isn't the same as visiting in person.
> 
> After lunch we went to a couple of the gift places in the area. They were all having sales this week it seemed and we picked around and did a little shopping. Nothing much, but it was fun to see all the Christmas displays set up so nicely.
> 
> After shopping, she stopped by our place here for just a bit. I like when people come here and are shocked at how neat and uncluttered we have it here, knowing that we also use our place for our workplace and shop. It gives me a sense of pride to be able to keep it up and after the overhaul of the past couple of weeks, I was particularly proud it.
> 
> After she left, I had a quick dinner. It was amazing that the entire day was just about over. Here I didn't get anything done on my project yet either.
> 
> So I sat down and decided to do at least one of the months pieces before I called it a night. I worked on March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the colors really make it look cool! I was sitting there last night, with some nice soft Christmas piano music playing in the background, looking at the orange glow of my Autumn tree, and painting shamrocks and thinking what a funny time warp my life is.
> 
> It seems I am all mixed up with my holidays. But that is OK. Every day is a holiday to me, it seems!
> 
> For today, finishing up all the staining on these pieces is a first priority. I am excited about seeing how they come out and I look forward to seeing how they look too. I also will be photographing them properly (these photos that I am showing you are what I call 'snapshots') and packing them up to send on their way tomorrow.
> 
> I will then take the remaining day to do some holiday stuff around the house. It is time for my little orange lit tree to get changed over for Christmas. I need to do that but first I need to find the multi-colored lights that I bought for it. I may have packed them and put them into storage (DOH!) and will probably take a run to Keith's parents later on to retrieve them. I also want to do some baking. And I need to wrap stuff for the kids so I can get that ready to send out too. And if I still have energy left, I am going to work on Ellen's project that she wanted me to paint.
> 
> I suppose I won't bet bored!
> 
> It promises to be a good day all around. I look forward to every one of the tasks I have to do and hope I can make headway with them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks, Lee too about the comment yesterday. I don't know if you saw I said I am going to put something in the instructions in regards to the oil. It was something I didn't even think of and it is really important. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Full Day Ahead*
> 
> I had such a good day yesterday! It was a nice mix of work and friendship and being creative. I was all set to spend the day working on my project and I got a call from one of my friends that I used to paint with in Bear River and she was going to be in my little side of the world and asked if I wanted to meet up. Since I only see her once or twice a year, I jumped at the chance to do so and switched up on my plans.
> 
> I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed. You get to switch things at the drop of a hat if you need to. Now that doesn't mean that you could do it all the time, but sometimes you are fortunate enough to have enough slack in scheduling that you are able to shuffle things around a little bit. Since it was Saturday and my stuff for the magazine can't be mailed out until Monday, I had a day of play in there and was happy to change things up.
> 
> We went to take her computer to the local repair shop (her "excuse" for being in my area) and then we went to our little Chinese restaurant and split a meal for lunch. There is only one Chinese place in the area and it is small, but very clean and the food is really excellent. Since Keith is not partial to Chinese food, it was a great opportunity to visit. We had a nice relaxed lunch and caught up on lots of things. It was great so see her after so much time. We talk on the phone every few weeks, but it isn't the same as visiting in person.
> 
> After lunch we went to a couple of the gift places in the area. They were all having sales this week it seemed and we picked around and did a little shopping. Nothing much, but it was fun to see all the Christmas displays set up so nicely.
> 
> After shopping, she stopped by our place here for just a bit. I like when people come here and are shocked at how neat and uncluttered we have it here, knowing that we also use our place for our workplace and shop. It gives me a sense of pride to be able to keep it up and after the overhaul of the past couple of weeks, I was particularly proud it.
> 
> After she left, I had a quick dinner. It was amazing that the entire day was just about over. Here I didn't get anything done on my project yet either.
> 
> So I sat down and decided to do at least one of the months pieces before I called it a night. I worked on March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the colors really make it look cool! I was sitting there last night, with some nice soft Christmas piano music playing in the background, looking at the orange glow of my Autumn tree, and painting shamrocks and thinking what a funny time warp my life is.
> 
> It seems I am all mixed up with my holidays. But that is OK. Every day is a holiday to me, it seems!
> 
> For today, finishing up all the staining on these pieces is a first priority. I am excited about seeing how they come out and I look forward to seeing how they look too. I also will be photographing them properly (these photos that I am showing you are what I call 'snapshots') and packing them up to send on their way tomorrow.
> 
> I will then take the remaining day to do some holiday stuff around the house. It is time for my little orange lit tree to get changed over for Christmas. I need to do that but first I need to find the multi-colored lights that I bought for it. I may have packed them and put them into storage (DOH!) and will probably take a run to Keith's parents later on to retrieve them. I also want to do some baking. And I need to wrap stuff for the kids so I can get that ready to send out too. And if I still have energy left, I am going to work on Ellen's project that she wanted me to paint.
> 
> I suppose I won't bet bored!
> 
> It promises to be a good day all around. I look forward to every one of the tasks I have to do and hope I can make headway with them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Good idea about mentioning the Mineral Oil in your instructions…

How are you going to do April Showers? LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Full Day Ahead*
> 
> I had such a good day yesterday! It was a nice mix of work and friendship and being creative. I was all set to spend the day working on my project and I got a call from one of my friends that I used to paint with in Bear River and she was going to be in my little side of the world and asked if I wanted to meet up. Since I only see her once or twice a year, I jumped at the chance to do so and switched up on my plans.
> 
> I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed. You get to switch things at the drop of a hat if you need to. Now that doesn't mean that you could do it all the time, but sometimes you are fortunate enough to have enough slack in scheduling that you are able to shuffle things around a little bit. Since it was Saturday and my stuff for the magazine can't be mailed out until Monday, I had a day of play in there and was happy to change things up.
> 
> We went to take her computer to the local repair shop (her "excuse" for being in my area) and then we went to our little Chinese restaurant and split a meal for lunch. There is only one Chinese place in the area and it is small, but very clean and the food is really excellent. Since Keith is not partial to Chinese food, it was a great opportunity to visit. We had a nice relaxed lunch and caught up on lots of things. It was great so see her after so much time. We talk on the phone every few weeks, but it isn't the same as visiting in person.
> 
> After lunch we went to a couple of the gift places in the area. They were all having sales this week it seemed and we picked around and did a little shopping. Nothing much, but it was fun to see all the Christmas displays set up so nicely.
> 
> After shopping, she stopped by our place here for just a bit. I like when people come here and are shocked at how neat and uncluttered we have it here, knowing that we also use our place for our workplace and shop. It gives me a sense of pride to be able to keep it up and after the overhaul of the past couple of weeks, I was particularly proud it.
> 
> After she left, I had a quick dinner. It was amazing that the entire day was just about over. Here I didn't get anything done on my project yet either.
> 
> So I sat down and decided to do at least one of the months pieces before I called it a night. I worked on March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the colors really make it look cool! I was sitting there last night, with some nice soft Christmas piano music playing in the background, looking at the orange glow of my Autumn tree, and painting shamrocks and thinking what a funny time warp my life is.
> 
> It seems I am all mixed up with my holidays. But that is OK. Every day is a holiday to me, it seems!
> 
> For today, finishing up all the staining on these pieces is a first priority. I am excited about seeing how they come out and I look forward to seeing how they look too. I also will be photographing them properly (these photos that I am showing you are what I call 'snapshots') and packing them up to send on their way tomorrow.
> 
> I will then take the remaining day to do some holiday stuff around the house. It is time for my little orange lit tree to get changed over for Christmas. I need to do that but first I need to find the multi-colored lights that I bought for it. I may have packed them and put them into storage (DOH!) and will probably take a run to Keith's parents later on to retrieve them. I also want to do some baking. And I need to wrap stuff for the kids so I can get that ready to send out too. And if I still have energy left, I am going to work on Ellen's project that she wanted me to paint.
> 
> I suppose I won't bet bored!
> 
> It promises to be a good day all around. I look forward to every one of the tasks I have to do and hope I can make headway with them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


that´s how December is filled with surprices 

have a great day yourself

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Full Day Ahead*
> 
> I had such a good day yesterday! It was a nice mix of work and friendship and being creative. I was all set to spend the day working on my project and I got a call from one of my friends that I used to paint with in Bear River and she was going to be in my little side of the world and asked if I wanted to meet up. Since I only see her once or twice a year, I jumped at the chance to do so and switched up on my plans.
> 
> I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed. You get to switch things at the drop of a hat if you need to. Now that doesn't mean that you could do it all the time, but sometimes you are fortunate enough to have enough slack in scheduling that you are able to shuffle things around a little bit. Since it was Saturday and my stuff for the magazine can't be mailed out until Monday, I had a day of play in there and was happy to change things up.
> 
> We went to take her computer to the local repair shop (her "excuse" for being in my area) and then we went to our little Chinese restaurant and split a meal for lunch. There is only one Chinese place in the area and it is small, but very clean and the food is really excellent. Since Keith is not partial to Chinese food, it was a great opportunity to visit. We had a nice relaxed lunch and caught up on lots of things. It was great so see her after so much time. We talk on the phone every few weeks, but it isn't the same as visiting in person.
> 
> After lunch we went to a couple of the gift places in the area. They were all having sales this week it seemed and we picked around and did a little shopping. Nothing much, but it was fun to see all the Christmas displays set up so nicely.
> 
> After shopping, she stopped by our place here for just a bit. I like when people come here and are shocked at how neat and uncluttered we have it here, knowing that we also use our place for our workplace and shop. It gives me a sense of pride to be able to keep it up and after the overhaul of the past couple of weeks, I was particularly proud it.
> 
> After she left, I had a quick dinner. It was amazing that the entire day was just about over. Here I didn't get anything done on my project yet either.
> 
> So I sat down and decided to do at least one of the months pieces before I called it a night. I worked on March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the colors really make it look cool! I was sitting there last night, with some nice soft Christmas piano music playing in the background, looking at the orange glow of my Autumn tree, and painting shamrocks and thinking what a funny time warp my life is.
> 
> It seems I am all mixed up with my holidays. But that is OK. Every day is a holiday to me, it seems!
> 
> For today, finishing up all the staining on these pieces is a first priority. I am excited about seeing how they come out and I look forward to seeing how they look too. I also will be photographing them properly (these photos that I am showing you are what I call 'snapshots') and packing them up to send on their way tomorrow.
> 
> I will then take the remaining day to do some holiday stuff around the house. It is time for my little orange lit tree to get changed over for Christmas. I need to do that but first I need to find the multi-colored lights that I bought for it. I may have packed them and put them into storage (DOH!) and will probably take a run to Keith's parents later on to retrieve them. I also want to do some baking. And I need to wrap stuff for the kids so I can get that ready to send out too. And if I still have energy left, I am going to work on Ellen's project that she wanted me to paint.
> 
> I suppose I won't bet bored!
> 
> It promises to be a good day all around. I look forward to every one of the tasks I have to do and hope I can make headway with them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


I have the pics of all the finished months on the next blog. I love December surprises, Dennis! 
Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Deadline Down . . .*

Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.

I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.

I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.

I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.

In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:



























































































I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.

While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.

I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff. 

I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .

Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.

The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.

I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.

Have a wonderful Monday! a


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *One Deadline Down . . .*
> 
> Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.
> 
> I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.
> 
> I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.
> 
> I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.
> 
> In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.
> 
> While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.
> 
> I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .
> 
> Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.
> 
> The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! a


great work Sheila they look good 
but you maybee have to consider to make another for July since its not all 
your costummers is from USA and therefor want something ells for that month

I know how it is with cokkies in this month ….. used to make them for the hole family 
but as you said to me earlyer this year …. I ain´t 20 and have to take it easyer 
so it will only be for ourself this year with one or three different cookies I think and the
the rest have to be bought .... its just the way it is ….. we have to learn to slow down a little 
there is plenty enoff to be done in december without 50 different cookies to think of

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One Deadline Down . . .*
> 
> Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.
> 
> I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.
> 
> I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.
> 
> I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.
> 
> In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.
> 
> While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.
> 
> I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .
> 
> Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.
> 
> The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! a


gr8 way to dress up a calender/s


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *One Deadline Down . . .*
> 
> Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.
> 
> I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.
> 
> I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.
> 
> I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.
> 
> In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.
> 
> While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.
> 
> I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .
> 
> Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.
> 
> The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! a


these came out great sheila

in both finishes

happy holidays !


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One Deadline Down . . .*
> 
> Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.
> 
> I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.
> 
> I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.
> 
> I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.
> 
> In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.
> 
> While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.
> 
> I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .
> 
> Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.
> 
> The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! a


These are really a great idea, Sheila.

Nice work, too.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Deadline Down . . .*
> 
> Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.
> 
> I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.
> 
> I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.
> 
> I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.
> 
> In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.
> 
> While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.
> 
> I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .
> 
> Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.
> 
> The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! a


I am with you there Dennis! I just finished packing up the box (after re-taking the pictures) and I put in the pick up call for Purolator to get the pieces out to the magazine. That is always a relief for me. It is about 10am my time and I have already been working for five hours today. (And I wonder why I run out of steam after supper!) Tell you the truth, I am kind of tired now, but still have much to get done today. At least this will be on my own schedule for a bit. 

As for the July month - I am going to offer some different pattern packets for those in different countries who celebrate things a bit differently. Since it was a US magazine, I went with the Independance Day theme for the 4th. But I will have other summer themes that can be used (like beach or baseball)

Thank you Roger and David. It was good to see them all finally done. Now five more months to go - but I don't have to worry about them for a couple of weeks at least! 

Sheila

Thank you too, Lee! You snuck in there while I was typing!


----------



## BarbS

scrollgirl said:


> *One Deadline Down . . .*
> 
> Well, I got most of what I wanted to accomplish done yesterday. Of course I would have liked to have more done, but that is just me.
> 
> I did get the calendar pieces all finished and stained and ready to go out the door. The only thing that is/was a problem was that I didn't get them done until after it was dark out, so the pictures that I have for myself here aren't very nice.
> 
> I finished gluing all the little metal washers to the backs of the pieces by early evening, but since I was using those Earth Magnets, which are quite strong, I didn't chance at playing with them and sticking the pieces on for the photography. It is still dark now, and quite early and I want to set up the lighting properly at a decent hour for final pictures before sending the package on its way.
> 
> I like to take "final pictures" here before sending things to New Jersey to be published. Who knows when I will get the pieces back here for myself. I did make a set for myself, but I stained that one and it would short me the natural pictures if I don't take them now. I wanted to show both versions for the pattern packets and for advertising them on my site just so people could see how each version looked.
> 
> In any case, I do have pictures to show here, although they are taken with low light settings and look quite fuzzy. I will get better pictures in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the outcome of this set of pieces. I kept them simple, but they aren't so easy that they will be boring. For the month of April, I chose to go with the Easter motif. I liked scrolling the eggs and it was fun to do. For those who don't celebrate Easter, they can always use the floral motif from May and use different colors, or even use the garden pieces from June.
> 
> While I was waiting for glue and shellac to dry, I "de-autumn-ized" my house here. It wasn't too difficult because I had only a few decorations, but here it is the fifth of December already and I wanted to bring some Christmas cheer into the place.
> 
> I did manage to change the lights from orange to multi-colored on my little tree. However, other than that, it is still 'naked.' I just ran out of time in getting everything done. I wasted well over an hour looking for the box with that I put all the lights in. It was shoe-boxed size and had the orange, multi-color and white lights for the little tree. I wanted all the lights in one place so they would be handy. However, when we cleaned a couple of weeks ago and reorganized, everything was moved around and I thought they wound up in storage. After making the trip to Keith's parents and looking through the boxes there, I still wasn't able to find them. Only after I returned home did I locate them in one of the new storage benches. (DOH!) There went an hour an a half! I suppose that is the danger of cleaning and reorganizing when you get older - you forget where you put stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to make some Christmas cookies and didn't have the chance to. I don't know why, as I haven't really made Christmas cookies in several years. I used to make about 20 kinds and attend a cookie exchange and it was a lot of fun. But that was when the kids were young and they always gave a hand in both making and eating. It would be counter-productive for me to try to make time to make cookies and also try to make time to go to the gym three times a week. But I figured one batch wouldn't really hurt too much. For some odd reason, I have had a taste for peppermint candy cane sugar cookies. I used to make them and they looked like little candy canes and had crushed peppermint candy in them. I don't even really love peppermint much, but I have a taste for them anyway. I even got the candy to make them with. We'll see what the day brings today . . .
> 
> Besides getting these out, I really need to work on getting my other packages that have to be mailed out in the next few days. That means wrapping and packaging and all that stuff. I don't have too much going, but I do need to work on what I have. Since this was a big deadline hanging over my head, I will feel lots better once it is out the door. Then I can concentrate on my own stuff for a week or so.
> 
> The sun is just starting to peek through the pink clouds. It is very pretty out and the sky is full of pick and grey. It is a good way to start the week off and I look forward to making a lot of headway today with things.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing the calendar pieces.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! a


Whew, you work hard on those. I like 'em!


----------



## scrollgirl

*That's How the Cookie Crumbles*

Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.

Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.

My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.

Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:

Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work

I hope you find it helpful.

For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.

These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.

We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.

I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.

I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.

Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:










Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:










And there you have it!










They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.

Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:










They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:










Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right! 

Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!

I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.

Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


good morning sheila

i'm not into peppermint to much either

but that plate full of shrimp looks good

but not with morning coffee
maybe later with dinner

thanks for the morning reads
they are like sunrise

sure to please


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! David! You make me laugh!

Hummm . . . Shrimp cookies - now why didn't I think of that??? lol I bet they would be a big hit with my Cat Children here!

You have a great day too!

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


Thanks for sharing the shipping tips with us, so far I have been lucky shipping my bowls, but one of these
days, I am sure I am going to find out that one did not make it, and I will have to do a replay. So far all
have been gifts to my very large immediate family, my maternal grandfather had 27 children that lived, so I
have to limit to immediate family or I would go broke. The sun is just coming up here highlighting the 
mountains and shutting off my exterior Christmas lights. I am also decorating in easy stages, the outside
tree, which is now 14' tall and growing and house are done, will get the inside tree today and start on
it in a day or two. Those cookies look good, but would tend to add inches, so I will pass. Thank you 
sharing and hope your Christmas season keeps progressing well.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


Hi Sheila;

With my Ezee-Feed business, packaging is a big deal. We used to have custom made cardboard boxes, which should protect the units as they're being shipped around the U.S. and Canada, but no. That would be too easy…About 10 - 15 percent of them arrived at their destination with damage. I oftened wondered if the delivery guys were trying to damage them, so I would look for another shipper. I admit, they are large, and heavy, so they're no fun to deliver.

We ended up building crates to ship them in, and the units inside are braced is place with cardboard. I'm sure it's a pain to unpack them, and it's no fun for us either, but there is no damage…knock on wood.

The down side is it costs more to do this way, but I believe customers would prefer things be in perfect condition when they receive them.

A man gotta do, what man gotta do!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


I would love to see pictures of your decorating. It sounds pretty being near the mountains. I do little surprise gifts when I can. I like offsetting the holidays and not putting the pressure on myself for one day. Sometimes I am late with things, but sometimes I am early - or I give little things for no reason at all. When writing it down hear, it makes me realize that I do it much like my own decorating - a little at a time. Aren't we supposed to keep "Christmas in our hearts" year round anyway? So they say . . .

Have a very Merry Christmas and a Wonderful Holiday too!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


Sheila, that's a very good idea…

Oh, I just thought you were making Cane cookies… or stuttering on a *"J"... LOL!*

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


uuuuh I´m glad I just have had a peice of choclate before I opened your blog Sheila 
othervice my keyboards wuold be full of drool by now ….. 
that dish looks great to have on the Chrismas table among 50 other with candy and cookies … 

David ….please …. promisse us you never will make schrimpcookies 
and try to keep them around for months …. yyaak … goodies from the oceans have to be made fresh
and eaten freshmade …. hmm …. I better prepare the fishing rods to go after a codfish or two
for newyear dinner and some eel to smoke to get on the darkbreadsanwiches with boiled eggmix
Sh… now I start to drool again by the thought of it ….
I´ll better go and do something about it ….

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *That's How the Cookie Crumbles*
> 
> Christmas is definitely in the air! Little by little I am getting ready for the holiday season. I used to get everything decorated and finished up all at once, but I am kind of liking doing things gradually as time permits. Each day it seems a little more festive that way as we approach the big day. That way too is a lot less pressure and mess.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the morning wrapping and packaging the calendar pieces to send to the magazine for publication. Keith also had a project heading out - a cool art deco type mantle clock that he designed. We needed to fit everything in the box in a way so that if (I mean WHEN) it was thrown around and jostled that the heavier clock would not crush the delicate calendar pieces. As always, I was up for the packaging challenge.
> 
> My editor Robert always expressed how much he admired my ability to package things. His favorite phrase was "you could throw the box off of the Empire State Building and it would be OK." I took that as a compliment, as most of us know, packaging things so that they survive the various couriers and postal services is an art within itself.
> 
> Last year I wrote an article on packaging. It was published in the magazine and since then, I have posted a copy of it on my website. You can click on the link below to read it, if you want:
> 
> Packaging and Shipping Delicate Scroll Saw Work
> 
> I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> For the box at hand, I thought the best way to approach the issue was the "box within a box" philosophy. A month or so ago, our local grocery/gift store had a large box of smaller boxes that they were giving out. They were "free for the taking" and I was surprised that Keith alerted me to them. He usually mocks my box fetish and teases me because I tend to 'collect' boxes - just in case I need them.
> 
> These were particular nice though. They were apparently glove boxes, and were all black and had a separate lid that lifted off. I saw them as being perfect for shipping smaller pieces within a larger box. We had picked up about fifteen of them and I used three to package the pieces for the five months of the calendar that needed to be shipped. I was really happy that I had them, as I think that there is a good chance that everything will get there in good shape - despite the postal services.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing our regular errands, and by the time I returned home, I had several emails and stuff that I had to tend to. By the time I finished with that, it was late afternoon.
> 
> I had wanted to make some Candy cane cookies for about a week now. I don't know why, but I have had a taste for them. I even got the candy canes to crush to put in them. I am not particularly partial to peppermint, but once in a while I like it. So I decided I needed a break from the computer and made the cookies.
> 
> I used to make many types of cookies every holiday season, and it brought back memories of when the kids were young and they used to help me. Now, without the kids to help eat them, I didn't need much to be 'enough'. I wound up making a batch and storing half the dough to make another time. It was kind of fun to do though.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to make these because you got to play with the dough. You roll it out in a snake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then twist it to make the candy cane shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't what I call "beautiful" but they are good enough and rather fun looking.
> 
> Oh, and in our travels I saw these cute little ginger cookies that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually taste really, really good and I like them better than the ones I made. The best part about them is they came in this cool little box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith said that from my point of view, the box came with the cookies inside. Perhaps he is right!
> 
> Today I need to prepare several packages for mailing. It is getting down to the wire as far as shipping and I need to really get some stuff out. My car is my 'wrapping center on wheels' as I have kept the boxes of wrap and stuff in there until I really need to bring them inside. It is a good thing that I haven't driven it much. It is packed to the gills with boxes of wrap!
> 
> I hope you are all getting all your traveling gifts wrapped up and sent out too. I hope you have a chance to read the article on shipping, as it may help you avoid some disasters regarding your work.
> 
> Have a great day and remember to take time to enjoy the season.


:--)))))) a logo people remember 

hmm just discovered I have to ordre new nylonline to the fishingreel

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Holiday Inspirations*

I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.

All I can say is "I have been busy."

I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.

It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.

I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.

Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:




























Their website is here if you want to read more about it:

Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic

I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.










It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.

I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.










Have a wonderful day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sheila,

WOW…That painting is remarkable!!! I initially thought it was a photo.

Truly amazing talent.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thanks, Lee:
I do love to paint, too. I haven't had a chance to paint much lately, but it is one of the things I need to make time for. I have most of my paintings in my Picasa Album if you would like to see the other things I have done recently. Some are designed by others, and noted, but many of my original paintings are there.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


WOW squared sheila !

that is a beautiful painting

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila;

I checked out your Picasa Album. You have incredible talent.

It's great that you are able to use your gifts and passions in your day to day work.

So many people never find their true calling, so they struggle through life in positions they aren't well suited for.

Heck, I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thanks, Lee: I love painting the "Big Cats" as you probably see. I am not really a cartoonist and like to paint realistic animals the best. The cats are great because their eyes are so expressive. Unfortunately, there isn't a huge calling for big cat paintings it seems. I haven't really tried to market them, although I do have nice prints available for most. The Eagle does well, too. The painting above was my first attempt at a 'fine art' type of painting and that was about 8 years ago. I have only accomplished about 15 good paintings like that because as you see here, I am usually doing other things to market. I try to just paint for my own enjoyment more than anything, because I don't want to ruin it for myself. Doing just about everything to put up on the block isn't always good. I need to do some things "just because I want to do them." Now the challenge is finding the time. One day . . .

Sheila


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


the first time i saw the painting i also thought it was a photo, but now i know what a talented lady our sheila is..


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


*Beautiful!*

Thank you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


O…....................................................................................................................................................

O…....................................................................................................................................................

O…....................................................................................................................................................

.......................................................................................................................................................

.......................................................................................................................................................

O…........................................................................................................... AAUUCH !!!

just wait a minut …................................................ I still have to find my jaw in the basement …...............
.................................................................................................. two floors down …..........................

OOH the dots simply symbolise what I wuold have said ….. but I´m still speachless ….. 
you realy fooled me there Sheila …. if I hadn´t read the text I wuold still think it was a photography
made by a camera obscura in your hands

I know the pictures on the site can´t give it justice as it deserve , but from what I can see then you
are incridible talented with a brush … but I shuold have known since I saw the little witchbroch you 
sendt to Silke  but there is still a long way from that to this painting of the snowleopard

thanks for sharing it …. next time you say anything about being down with stress …........................
you get one word from here …..........SNOWLEOPARD …. then you better find the brushes …. 

have a great evening … you deffently safed mine … thank´s

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


What an excellent paintings you have made! In line with your scrollsawing, painting will add colors and life in it. I can see your later projects that both of your talents (scrollsaw and paintbrush) are now in your hands. Keep it up and get beautiful results. You have the most expensive gifts (talents) for all seasons!
Thanks and it is really good looking back at the golden memories,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Inspirations*
> 
> I am finding that as the Christmas season is getting closer, it is getting a bit harder to write here and to talk about what I am up to. The days have been busy, but most of what I am working on is 'secret stuff' and I don't really want to put pictures and stuff up here. Too many of the people who are getting things are those who read and I am finding that it is difficult to be a secret elf and still write about my day every day.
> 
> All I can say is "I have been busy."
> 
> I spent the day yesterday organizing and getting things ready to send out. I brought all the wrapping materials in from the car outside and needed to go through that. I also needed to sort all the stuff and take an inventory on what I am sending to whom. I have made many things for others, as well as picked up little somethings over time and it was time to gather everything in one spot and see who gets what.
> 
> It really is quite fun to do and the cats are fascinated with all the boxes and wrap and 'things' to investigate. I think it is more work for them than it is for me.
> 
> I also added a lot to my little tree. It now has red beaded garland, some candy canes, several silk poinsettias and a few red clip on birds with feathered tails adorning it. There is only one ornament on it so far - a hand-blown glass tiger that my son and his wife sent me last year from Brookfield Zoo near Chicago. I used to be a member of the zoo for over 20 years and took Phil there frequently from the time he was an infant. I love the zoo because it was one of the first zoos that set the animals up in habitats instead of cages. It was large and spread out and we used to go there just for lunch when he was still in a stroller. We would bring out own sandwiches and picnic by the large fountain and enjoy the outdoors. It was a great way to appreciate nature even though we lived in a heavily populated area.
> 
> Phil is still a member of the zoo, and every year he tries to attend their Holiday Magic celebration where they keep the zoo open later in the evening and the entire place is decorated with lights, trees from the many local suburbs and schools, and ice sculptures. There are carolers and hot cocoa and it truly is a different place at night and one of my favorite memories from when the kids were small. Below are some pictures of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website is here if you want to read more about it:
> 
> Brookfield Zoo Holiday Magic
> 
> I suppose that I owe a lot of my deep love and appreciation of animals to the zoo. I remember going there for field trips when I was in grammar school. Seeing the magnificent creatures at an arm's distance was an amazing experience and taught me to respect and value their role in our world. They were and still are a wonderful inspiration for me in both my wood designing and also in my painting. One of the first 'real paintings' I did was that of a snow leopard, as they are my favorite of the big cats. I did this painting the year I came to Canada, in 2004, and finished in 2005t. It is still one that I am quite proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how one ornament makes my mind wander and go back in time. I suppose that is what ornaments are supposed to do. While many of my traditional ornaments are still in storage, all it took was one special ornament to bring me back to a place long ago.
> 
> I may just leave one ornament on my tree this year. I find no need to add any more. Between the lights and birds and garland and candy canes, it looks plenty full. And the tiger ornament my son gave me certainly fills it up with enough memories to last the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you all for the kind encouragement. I know that I need to make some time to get back to painting some time soon. It feels like forever since I have really painted like that. I have such high hopes of finding the time to do so soon.

There is always so many ways to be creative, isn't there? I look at all my friends' creations and it is so refreshing to know that there are so many others who love art in so many forms. From scrolling to carving to turning and building things, to painting it just doesn't seem to ever end. I hope it doesn't anyway!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Do Believe That Enjoying Life is the Secret to Keeping Creative*

Yesterday was filled with doing more 'Secret Santa' things, so again it is not easy to talk about them.

I spent the day organizing things and making lists and getting things ready to send out. I know that I had better hurry, because time is running out.

I try not to make too many Christmas things for the holidays for those who are on my list who live away from me. That narrows it down to just about everyone. I always felt a bit of disappointment when I received a cool Christmas decoration that I opened on the 25th of December, only to have to pack it away soon afterword. I like making things that are maybe winter themed because they can be left out after all the Christmas things are put away. After all the rush and decorations that accompany the Christmas season, no wonder people are sad or depressed after it is over and there is nothing but the cold winter ahead. It all seems so bland and like a bit of a let down.

Perhaps that is why I like my all season tree so much. It is cheerful all year long.

I had a really good time playing with the magnetic sheets that I had obtained a couple of months ago. While I am not able to show exactly what I did with them, I discovered several new applications for using them with my art. I am very excited about it and spent several hours yesterday playing on the computer with pictures of my own paintings and Photoshop and I came up with some really nice things.

I love Adobe Photoshop. Between that and Illustrator, I have the world at my feet as far as graphics. I wish I had another life to live to dedicate to computer and digital graphics. There is always so much that you can do and learn and there are so many free tutorials available online that you could live 100 lifetimes and still never learn everything about the programs.

I always find it odd that I enjoy both traditional art and techniques from the past and still enjoy computers and technology. There is part of me inside that is nostalgic and longs for simpler times, while there is the other part of me who embraces technology with open arms and loves to learn and explore and experience all the new things that it has to offer. Somehow it doesn't seem as if the two should mix, but in my life, they certainly do.

I was thinking back to what is now fifteen years ago when I was first introduced to a personal computer. It fascinated me that first time when I signed on to AOL and discovered that I would be able to "chat" with others from all over the country in real time. Everyone could talk at once, too no matter which side of the country we lived in.

Emails were another mind boggling concept to me. Being able to send letters and files in an instant were incredible. And now look at us.

But enough about that. Time for me to get to work.

I think it is good for me to shift gears and do things like this from time to time. While part of me feels bad because I am not doing 'real work', there is the other part of me that knows that I need days like this in my life. It is part of keeping the balance.

The orders on the site have slow down a bit, as they always do this time of year. Everyone is well into making their holiday gifts and while there are to be a few last-minute orders, the flurry of the past couple of months has calmed down quite a bit. That is normal and fine.

If I were a really enterprising woman, I would already be busy working on my new stuff for Spring. I suppose in my mind I am considering several new things that I am going to do, but I am not going to do it yet. I think it is more important to live the season at hand and take some time to enjoy it.

Many times I am asked how I can still come up with new ideas and not be burned out from constantly working. Those of you who read on a daily basis know that hardly a day goes by when I don't do something work related. I could really see how that could get to a person after a couple of years and they would start to resent it.

I used to feel as if I wasn't doing enough for my business. If I took the afternoon to go to lunch with a friend or wanted to bake or clean the house, I felt that I was taking that time away from my work and if my business failed, it would be my own fault. How could I do other things when trying to establish and build a business?

But I realize that that was a wrong way to approach things. I do have a good business established. I have worked hard to make it that way. There is room at this point, to let the business stand on its own a bit and take some time to enjoy life in general. After all, why else would I be doing this? There would be no joy in my life if I were to just sit here and crank out patterns. I would come to hate my job I am sure.

I am finding as time goes on that some of the best selling patterns I have are those that have come from my heart. The ones that I create just because I want to create them, are the ones that people seem to like best. Now that I have established a good foundation of over 500 patterns on the site, I no longer have the worry wondering if I have enough to keep people busy and happy. Usually the problem my customers have is deciding which patterns to choose. I think that is a good problem.

I think from now on, I am going to work on new designs from a quality not quantity point of view. It isn't as if I haven't done that up to this point, but I no longer feel the urgency to make "x" amount of patterns per catalog/season. I would rather make one or two excellent patterns than several more mediocre ones. I think it is a reward that I have somewhat earned over the past several years of killing myself. I also think that by doing this, I will save myself from feeling overwhelmed and burning out.

So with that said, it is back to my elf work today. Even though it is raining out (I would much prefer snow!) I will try to remain in the holiday spirit while I work. And in the back of my mind, I will be planning what wonderful things I will be doing in the year ahead.










Have a wonderful day today!


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *I Do Believe That Enjoying Life is the Secret to Keeping Creative*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with doing more 'Secret Santa' things, so again it is not easy to talk about them.
> 
> I spent the day organizing things and making lists and getting things ready to send out. I know that I had better hurry, because time is running out.
> 
> I try not to make too many Christmas things for the holidays for those who are on my list who live away from me. That narrows it down to just about everyone. I always felt a bit of disappointment when I received a cool Christmas decoration that I opened on the 25th of December, only to have to pack it away soon afterword. I like making things that are maybe winter themed because they can be left out after all the Christmas things are put away. After all the rush and decorations that accompany the Christmas season, no wonder people are sad or depressed after it is over and there is nothing but the cold winter ahead. It all seems so bland and like a bit of a let down.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I like my all season tree so much. It is cheerful all year long.
> 
> I had a really good time playing with the magnetic sheets that I had obtained a couple of months ago. While I am not able to show exactly what I did with them, I discovered several new applications for using them with my art. I am very excited about it and spent several hours yesterday playing on the computer with pictures of my own paintings and Photoshop and I came up with some really nice things.
> 
> I love Adobe Photoshop. Between that and Illustrator, I have the world at my feet as far as graphics. I wish I had another life to live to dedicate to computer and digital graphics. There is always so much that you can do and learn and there are so many free tutorials available online that you could live 100 lifetimes and still never learn everything about the programs.
> 
> I always find it odd that I enjoy both traditional art and techniques from the past and still enjoy computers and technology. There is part of me inside that is nostalgic and longs for simpler times, while there is the other part of me who embraces technology with open arms and loves to learn and explore and experience all the new things that it has to offer. Somehow it doesn't seem as if the two should mix, but in my life, they certainly do.
> 
> I was thinking back to what is now fifteen years ago when I was first introduced to a personal computer. It fascinated me that first time when I signed on to AOL and discovered that I would be able to "chat" with others from all over the country in real time. Everyone could talk at once, too no matter which side of the country we lived in.
> 
> Emails were another mind boggling concept to me. Being able to send letters and files in an instant were incredible. And now look at us.
> 
> But enough about that. Time for me to get to work.
> 
> I think it is good for me to shift gears and do things like this from time to time. While part of me feels bad because I am not doing 'real work', there is the other part of me that knows that I need days like this in my life. It is part of keeping the balance.
> 
> The orders on the site have slow down a bit, as they always do this time of year. Everyone is well into making their holiday gifts and while there are to be a few last-minute orders, the flurry of the past couple of months has calmed down quite a bit. That is normal and fine.
> 
> If I were a really enterprising woman, I would already be busy working on my new stuff for Spring. I suppose in my mind I am considering several new things that I am going to do, but I am not going to do it yet. I think it is more important to live the season at hand and take some time to enjoy it.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can still come up with new ideas and not be burned out from constantly working. Those of you who read on a daily basis know that hardly a day goes by when I don't do something work related. I could really see how that could get to a person after a couple of years and they would start to resent it.
> 
> I used to feel as if I wasn't doing enough for my business. If I took the afternoon to go to lunch with a friend or wanted to bake or clean the house, I felt that I was taking that time away from my work and if my business failed, it would be my own fault. How could I do other things when trying to establish and build a business?
> 
> But I realize that that was a wrong way to approach things. I do have a good business established. I have worked hard to make it that way. There is room at this point, to let the business stand on its own a bit and take some time to enjoy life in general. After all, why else would I be doing this? There would be no joy in my life if I were to just sit here and crank out patterns. I would come to hate my job I am sure.
> 
> I am finding as time goes on that some of the best selling patterns I have are those that have come from my heart. The ones that I create just because I want to create them, are the ones that people seem to like best. Now that I have established a good foundation of over 500 patterns on the site, I no longer have the worry wondering if I have enough to keep people busy and happy. Usually the problem my customers have is deciding which patterns to choose. I think that is a good problem.
> 
> I think from now on, I am going to work on new designs from a quality not quantity point of view. It isn't as if I haven't done that up to this point, but I no longer feel the urgency to make "x" amount of patterns per catalog/season. I would rather make one or two excellent patterns than several more mediocre ones. I think it is a reward that I have somewhat earned over the past several years of killing myself. I also think that by doing this, I will save myself from feeling overwhelmed and burning out.
> 
> So with that said, it is back to my elf work today. Even though it is raining out (I would much prefer snow!) I will try to remain in the holiday spirit while I work. And in the back of my mind, I will be planning what wonderful things I will be doing in the year ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day today!


Good for you on the Secret Santa tasks. People may not remember all that you accomplish in business, but they'll surely remember how you made them feel. Enjoy your elf work today.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Do Believe That Enjoying Life is the Secret to Keeping Creative*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with doing more 'Secret Santa' things, so again it is not easy to talk about them.
> 
> I spent the day organizing things and making lists and getting things ready to send out. I know that I had better hurry, because time is running out.
> 
> I try not to make too many Christmas things for the holidays for those who are on my list who live away from me. That narrows it down to just about everyone. I always felt a bit of disappointment when I received a cool Christmas decoration that I opened on the 25th of December, only to have to pack it away soon afterword. I like making things that are maybe winter themed because they can be left out after all the Christmas things are put away. After all the rush and decorations that accompany the Christmas season, no wonder people are sad or depressed after it is over and there is nothing but the cold winter ahead. It all seems so bland and like a bit of a let down.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I like my all season tree so much. It is cheerful all year long.
> 
> I had a really good time playing with the magnetic sheets that I had obtained a couple of months ago. While I am not able to show exactly what I did with them, I discovered several new applications for using them with my art. I am very excited about it and spent several hours yesterday playing on the computer with pictures of my own paintings and Photoshop and I came up with some really nice things.
> 
> I love Adobe Photoshop. Between that and Illustrator, I have the world at my feet as far as graphics. I wish I had another life to live to dedicate to computer and digital graphics. There is always so much that you can do and learn and there are so many free tutorials available online that you could live 100 lifetimes and still never learn everything about the programs.
> 
> I always find it odd that I enjoy both traditional art and techniques from the past and still enjoy computers and technology. There is part of me inside that is nostalgic and longs for simpler times, while there is the other part of me who embraces technology with open arms and loves to learn and explore and experience all the new things that it has to offer. Somehow it doesn't seem as if the two should mix, but in my life, they certainly do.
> 
> I was thinking back to what is now fifteen years ago when I was first introduced to a personal computer. It fascinated me that first time when I signed on to AOL and discovered that I would be able to "chat" with others from all over the country in real time. Everyone could talk at once, too no matter which side of the country we lived in.
> 
> Emails were another mind boggling concept to me. Being able to send letters and files in an instant were incredible. And now look at us.
> 
> But enough about that. Time for me to get to work.
> 
> I think it is good for me to shift gears and do things like this from time to time. While part of me feels bad because I am not doing 'real work', there is the other part of me that knows that I need days like this in my life. It is part of keeping the balance.
> 
> The orders on the site have slow down a bit, as they always do this time of year. Everyone is well into making their holiday gifts and while there are to be a few last-minute orders, the flurry of the past couple of months has calmed down quite a bit. That is normal and fine.
> 
> If I were a really enterprising woman, I would already be busy working on my new stuff for Spring. I suppose in my mind I am considering several new things that I am going to do, but I am not going to do it yet. I think it is more important to live the season at hand and take some time to enjoy it.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can still come up with new ideas and not be burned out from constantly working. Those of you who read on a daily basis know that hardly a day goes by when I don't do something work related. I could really see how that could get to a person after a couple of years and they would start to resent it.
> 
> I used to feel as if I wasn't doing enough for my business. If I took the afternoon to go to lunch with a friend or wanted to bake or clean the house, I felt that I was taking that time away from my work and if my business failed, it would be my own fault. How could I do other things when trying to establish and build a business?
> 
> But I realize that that was a wrong way to approach things. I do have a good business established. I have worked hard to make it that way. There is room at this point, to let the business stand on its own a bit and take some time to enjoy life in general. After all, why else would I be doing this? There would be no joy in my life if I were to just sit here and crank out patterns. I would come to hate my job I am sure.
> 
> I am finding as time goes on that some of the best selling patterns I have are those that have come from my heart. The ones that I create just because I want to create them, are the ones that people seem to like best. Now that I have established a good foundation of over 500 patterns on the site, I no longer have the worry wondering if I have enough to keep people busy and happy. Usually the problem my customers have is deciding which patterns to choose. I think that is a good problem.
> 
> I think from now on, I am going to work on new designs from a quality not quantity point of view. It isn't as if I haven't done that up to this point, but I no longer feel the urgency to make "x" amount of patterns per catalog/season. I would rather make one or two excellent patterns than several more mediocre ones. I think it is a reward that I have somewhat earned over the past several years of killing myself. I also think that by doing this, I will save myself from feeling overwhelmed and burning out.
> 
> So with that said, it is back to my elf work today. Even though it is raining out (I would much prefer snow!) I will try to remain in the holiday spirit while I work. And in the back of my mind, I will be planning what wonderful things I will be doing in the year ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day today!


That cat just about sums up how I feel about the retail side of Christmas (my job unfortunately). I have heard the word so many times at work now that the actual word itself has lost any meaning.

On a happier note. Good to hear your creativity is not flagging and that its quality rather than quantity that counts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Do Believe That Enjoying Life is the Secret to Keeping Creative*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with doing more 'Secret Santa' things, so again it is not easy to talk about them.
> 
> I spent the day organizing things and making lists and getting things ready to send out. I know that I had better hurry, because time is running out.
> 
> I try not to make too many Christmas things for the holidays for those who are on my list who live away from me. That narrows it down to just about everyone. I always felt a bit of disappointment when I received a cool Christmas decoration that I opened on the 25th of December, only to have to pack it away soon afterword. I like making things that are maybe winter themed because they can be left out after all the Christmas things are put away. After all the rush and decorations that accompany the Christmas season, no wonder people are sad or depressed after it is over and there is nothing but the cold winter ahead. It all seems so bland and like a bit of a let down.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I like my all season tree so much. It is cheerful all year long.
> 
> I had a really good time playing with the magnetic sheets that I had obtained a couple of months ago. While I am not able to show exactly what I did with them, I discovered several new applications for using them with my art. I am very excited about it and spent several hours yesterday playing on the computer with pictures of my own paintings and Photoshop and I came up with some really nice things.
> 
> I love Adobe Photoshop. Between that and Illustrator, I have the world at my feet as far as graphics. I wish I had another life to live to dedicate to computer and digital graphics. There is always so much that you can do and learn and there are so many free tutorials available online that you could live 100 lifetimes and still never learn everything about the programs.
> 
> I always find it odd that I enjoy both traditional art and techniques from the past and still enjoy computers and technology. There is part of me inside that is nostalgic and longs for simpler times, while there is the other part of me who embraces technology with open arms and loves to learn and explore and experience all the new things that it has to offer. Somehow it doesn't seem as if the two should mix, but in my life, they certainly do.
> 
> I was thinking back to what is now fifteen years ago when I was first introduced to a personal computer. It fascinated me that first time when I signed on to AOL and discovered that I would be able to "chat" with others from all over the country in real time. Everyone could talk at once, too no matter which side of the country we lived in.
> 
> Emails were another mind boggling concept to me. Being able to send letters and files in an instant were incredible. And now look at us.
> 
> But enough about that. Time for me to get to work.
> 
> I think it is good for me to shift gears and do things like this from time to time. While part of me feels bad because I am not doing 'real work', there is the other part of me that knows that I need days like this in my life. It is part of keeping the balance.
> 
> The orders on the site have slow down a bit, as they always do this time of year. Everyone is well into making their holiday gifts and while there are to be a few last-minute orders, the flurry of the past couple of months has calmed down quite a bit. That is normal and fine.
> 
> If I were a really enterprising woman, I would already be busy working on my new stuff for Spring. I suppose in my mind I am considering several new things that I am going to do, but I am not going to do it yet. I think it is more important to live the season at hand and take some time to enjoy it.
> 
> Many times I am asked how I can still come up with new ideas and not be burned out from constantly working. Those of you who read on a daily basis know that hardly a day goes by when I don't do something work related. I could really see how that could get to a person after a couple of years and they would start to resent it.
> 
> I used to feel as if I wasn't doing enough for my business. If I took the afternoon to go to lunch with a friend or wanted to bake or clean the house, I felt that I was taking that time away from my work and if my business failed, it would be my own fault. How could I do other things when trying to establish and build a business?
> 
> But I realize that that was a wrong way to approach things. I do have a good business established. I have worked hard to make it that way. There is room at this point, to let the business stand on its own a bit and take some time to enjoy life in general. After all, why else would I be doing this? There would be no joy in my life if I were to just sit here and crank out patterns. I would come to hate my job I am sure.
> 
> I am finding as time goes on that some of the best selling patterns I have are those that have come from my heart. The ones that I create just because I want to create them, are the ones that people seem to like best. Now that I have established a good foundation of over 500 patterns on the site, I no longer have the worry wondering if I have enough to keep people busy and happy. Usually the problem my customers have is deciding which patterns to choose. I think that is a good problem.
> 
> I think from now on, I am going to work on new designs from a quality not quantity point of view. It isn't as if I haven't done that up to this point, but I no longer feel the urgency to make "x" amount of patterns per catalog/season. I would rather make one or two excellent patterns than several more mediocre ones. I think it is a reward that I have somewhat earned over the past several years of killing myself. I also think that by doing this, I will save myself from feeling overwhelmed and burning out.
> 
> So with that said, it is back to my elf work today. Even though it is raining out (I would much prefer snow!) I will try to remain in the holiday spirit while I work. And in the back of my mind, I will be planning what wonderful things I will be doing in the year ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day today!


That's why I like to do stuff all throughout the year. I like doing stuff for "no reason at all" just because I want to or to show appreciation to someone. I don't like that one day a year is the day we are "supposed to" be kind and give gifts to others. My friend Cari was a nurse in the open heart surgery department of the hospital. She rarely got holidays off. We usually shifted a day or two one way or the other and it was fine that way. All this Black Friday stuff and crazy holiday shopping is really something that I don't like. I never did. Call me crazy, but you can all have it! I try my best to do what I can all year. This year there aren't going to be many painted gifts from me. I just haven't had the time. I know that the people who count will understand. I have learned to just do what I can and not sweat it out. I think that has helped a lot to keep pressure off and keep the creativity flowing.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*

I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.

Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.

Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.

I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.

As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.

As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.

I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.

Now comes the dilemma:

Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.

Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.

How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?

When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.

What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.

I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.

I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.

I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.

I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.

I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


...so your recommendation is to wait until you can buy a good saw? 
... or you recommend trying the different cheaper saws (that you have no experience with and thus cannot recommend from personal experience) .. and have them look for things like shakiness and other issues that you would look out for. 
.. and perhaps you can recommend ways to compensate for the shortcomings. ??


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


My own feelings Debbie would be to wait until you can get a better saw. I realize that not everyone can afford a saw that costs $800 new - and many don't want to put that kind of money into something they are not sure that they will like. But I do feel that buying a sub-par saw is not only a waste of money, but it will also contribute to discouragement due to the frustration associated with using it.

For example, if a saw is vibrating, you aren't concentrating on what you are cutting. If the blade change is difficult, you are going to (again) be frustrated and not enjoy what you are doing. You change blades hundreds of times within many projects and this can be a big factor. Soon you are going to just say "the heck with it" and give up. It is like setting yourself up for failure.

One alternative is to get a saw second hand. You just need to scout out the papers and places like Craig's list. I have heard of many people who were successful in finding a saw this way.

As with any "hobby", there is an initial investment you need to make. Even something like scrap booking costs money. The only thing is with scrolling you are paying the majority of it in one chunk instead of doling it out a little at a time. I just think it would be better to save for something a bit better than cheapen out on something inferior. For myself, if I am not sure of buying something, I usually have a better idea by the time I save the money for it. Was it really something I needed after all? Or was it just something I wanted for the moment? That philosophy has saved me a lot of money. 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Sheila,

This is a great topic for discussion! I spend over 10 hours per week on my scrollsaw and love every second of it. I consider it my "Zen Place".

My first saw came as part of a larger purchase from an auction - I was really after the Grizzly table saw and planer - the other odds and ends were a bonus. This included the scroll saw, which I knew NOTHING about.

It was the Older 22" Model made by PS Wood and it worked just fine I suppose. You had to re-tension the blade with every change, but it was a great tool to learn the craft on as it forced you to go slowly and concentrate on your cutting. I purchased the quick-change blade tooling and it worked just fine for a while.

I now own the "Type A", or older model DeWalt and I have nothing but the highest of praise for it! Knowing how a cheaper saw operates, the DeWalt runs like a top-of-the-line sports car compared the the PS Wood Model.

Anyway, back to the topic…..........

I wouldn't recommend spending money on a cheap saw. It will disappoint you in so many ways!

If you want to "test drive" one, just to see if you would like to invest in the hobby, ask a friend to use theirs for an hour or so - just make sure it's a decent saw or it will turn you off quickly!

If any LJ Member lives in the Baltimore/Washing DC Area and want to try out a DeWalt, LMK and you can drop by!

Or, join a local woodworker's club and see if you can arrange some time on a saw a member owns - offer to sweep out their shop or something. 

If you DO get hooked and want a saw of your own, look on Craig's list or in the want ads and be patient. I bought my DeWalt off of Craig's list for only $125 - I had to travel two hours to pick it up, but it was worth it as I LOVE my saw!!!!

I would look for DeWalt, "newer" PS Wood Machines, the 20" Delta is nice if a little clunky and of course if you can find an Excalibur or Hegner for under 300 bucks BUY IT!

Stay away from any saw that retails for less than 200 dollars unless you just want to make a few cuts every month or so.

Oh yeah - make sure you have really good lighting and try out a foot switch! I know Sheila doesn't dig the foot switches but I couldn't cut without one - it a very personal thing. 

That was my 2 cents - hope it helps someone!

-bob


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Sheila,

If you don't feel comfortable giving questioners suggestions about budget-priced saws, consider directing them to experts who have done the analysis to make such suggestions.

In Woodworkers Journal, October 2011, was an article titled "7 Budget-priced Scroll Saws"(page 54). They do a nice job of assessing the pros and cons of the saws they tested and they make their suggestion for the best saw in that "budget" price range. Their choice was a Porter Cable PCB370SS priced at $189.

Have a great day scrollgirl,

Russ


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Thank you both for your opinions! This was what I was looking for - a good discussion. I think this applies to all tools, not just the scroll saw and with all the woodworkers here, I am sure we will get lots of valuable opinions.

I appreciate everyone's views on this so much. Bob had some great points. And Russ - thank you so much for the head's up on the link. I am sure it will be helpful to many people. I am going to try to find it here in Canada or online.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


OOH girl what a rant you made today  
but I deffently understand you very well 
try ask the same people what car they have to drive them back and forth to there work 
and ask them what they wuold like to drive in a Skoda 105 or a mercedes 500S
yes you can´t compare those two at all beside both have fourwheel and will bring you from A to B
but I can since I drived 12 hours a day in the mercedes back then and I had the Skoda 
for the few miles I had to drive privat in the weekends …. I hardly managed to drive 500 miles 
in that in a year

but if I had a car as a hobby I wuold deffently go for the highest I cuold afford of those few 
classics I wish had the time and money to buy 
if you have a hobby (in this case scrollsawing) you go for the high end as soon as possiple 
not the exstreeem high end were its only the eye that is pleased and the thing don´t add to
your skills /performence

I know if there has been a saw in the upper middle range that was realy good you wuold recomend it 
or have had it your self if the Excalibur was priced way over only becourse of a good brandname

just continue to tell them go for the highest they can afford but if they want to have no troubles
save up the money and continue with the fretsaw a little longer or buy one they cant get it
cheaper than that  and they can still make great result doing it the galoot way … 

have a great day

Dennis


----------



## followyourheart

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I have a crappy scroll saw and for that reason never use it. It vibrates and breaks blades so easily, it makes me nervous. Because it is so hard to use, I gave up on projects using a scroll saw and try and use either my router or jigsaw for any curve type cutting. Of course that really limits me.
I do agree that it's important to buy good quality, I had a very basic cheap table top type table saw in the past and when I got a new one the difference was like night and day. Your recommendations are right on, you are going about the question of what saw to buy the correct way.
Hopefully someday I can get a Excalibur and get to making some of your (Sheila's) projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


That's my biggest fear, Julie. When someone is new to something, they are naturally timid and apprehensive. Then add into it the things you mentioned and of course you want to RUN away! There is also a safety factor involved, too. When you are distracted by other things, (vibration, chattering of the wood, etc.) you are not paying attention as well as you should at your task at hand. I know it can 'spook' someone away from doing it altogether. I would rather tell people to wait then risk turning them off to the thought of scroll sawing for good.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Hi Sheila;

Boy, does this topic hit home. I am often asked to recommend a table saw, and face the same dilemma you describe. Often I am even given a choice of options to pick from for my recommendation. It just doesn't work that way.

What complicates the issue is people who speak highly of tools they bought from a discount store. I don't get it. How can someone believe that a tool that cost $20.00 could be comparable in quality to the name brand tool that cost $200.00? Hello, there is a reason the difference. (The professional model can be used more than once, before you have to replace it).

I think may people sabatoge their woodworking efforts by buying junk tools, just to see if they're going to like it, with the idea of getting a better one if they do. Unfortunately, they end up blaming the poor results, or difficulties they faced on themselves, thinking they're just not cut out to be a woodworker. This is especially true for scroll saws. The results just aren't worth the effort.

It's true, lower quality tools can get the job done. It's just more difficult, less enjoyable, and more frustrating to get results that are close to what they would get with higher end tools.

Good quality tools are actually a joy to use.

Lee


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


If you are interested, I am selling a RBI Hawk Model 220, with stand for less than $300.
It cuts smooth and has very little vibration. This is a sweet saw. 
Here's the listing - http://mankato.craigslist.org/tls/2695082988.html









I'll ship to your location.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


The Porter Cable saw is enticing because it has all the convenient features of the better saws in all the right places and it's "priced right" or so it seems. Before you go out and buy one thinking this is the best of both worlds please read a few of these threads.
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/general-scroll-saw/34778.htm
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/tools-and-blades/36459.htm
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/general-scroll-saw/36373.htm
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/beginners-scroll-saw/39841.htm

In the first post on this page Hotshot lists all the clones of this saw and gives a little feedback.
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/beginners-scroll-saw/38197-2.htm

And here is the ultimate Dewalt post.(Don't forget these guys handle the Black and Decker / Porter Cable / Delta"service" too… )
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/tools-and-blades/40750.htm

I know you can dig up negative reviews on anything if you look for it and in all fairness not Everybody's Porter Cable breaks in a month. 

As for the Dewalt DW-788, there are some people that are happy with even the type 2's and haven't really had any issues with them which is great. The only thing I would add is that even if you end up with a good one, it's still a very aggressive saw with a fair amount of front-to-back motion. If you can do with a smaller 16" , the EX-16 is not much more expensive and your cutting ability will go up a level. Once you tune the front-to-back motion of the blade, it's so much easier to do tight fretwork and to use with spirals than the Dewalt. I personally would have gotten the 16" if Sheila didn't want to get the 21" as I see little need for the extra depth.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Sheila and all;

First of all great discussion and topic.

I have one of the lesser priced saws. The PC by name. YES in a heart beat I would love the DeWalt (old style) or better one but PRICE! Now with any saw you have got to learn it and find out how it works best. I find that I need to square the blade on my PC often and YES it breaks some. Virbration is there but when aligned it is not that noticeable.

CUSTOMER SERVICE (my personal rant of all times) is a must. With the PC it only took one call to figure that they could care less. They do not make the machine and just slap their name on it.

I feel that without the lower end units many of us would never get to enjoy the art and experience of scrollsawing. I am hooked. It just like with most any power tool there are different priced units and different quality.

Before purchasing, I think it would be nice to try different units. I know the local scroll saw club (DFW Scrollers) has had demo days at the local Rockler store. That would be a nice way to try out some units. YES shop Craigs list (or others) but you must know what you are looking at and what to look for before heading this direction.

Lastly, Thanks for all the great help from Sheila, Steve Good and many others for videos, articles, patterns and other helps. Without that scrolling would be almost impossable.


----------



## Beaujangles

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


It seems to me that you just gave a whole hearted recommendation to find a type 1 Dewalt on craigslist or what have you in your local area. If someone asks you what you would recommend, I don't think there's anything wrong with recommending what you have had good experience with, even if they need to look a little bit harder for one. Just my .02.
Best Regards,
Beau


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Thanks, Jarrell: People say I "favor" Ray at Seyco who sells the Excalibur saws. All I have to say about that is "GUILTY!" What's not to favor?? Every story I heard from others ( BEFORE I got my saw!) were positive stories about how he goes above and beyond the call to service his customers.

What's not to like? Do I favor him? You bet! I got my saw from him even though I live in Canada and he has helped me on more than one occasion. Customer service means a lot. It is as they say "priceless." When spending this kind of money, I want to be sure that if something goes wrong, the company will stand behind it. Both Seyco and General International are OK in my book.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Also Beau:
If you can find a good type one, and don't mind a little 'aggressive cutting' - go for it! I loved my DW for almost 15 years. It was a good and decent saw. I just worry about the ones that are on the market now. I would definitely take an older DW over the type 2. And as Keith said, the EX16 is just a bit more if you don't want to take a risk. 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


and look at the very clear helpful advice/recommendations you have - without any bad feelings


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I am very torn on this topic, simply because I am an avid scroller who, while I agree with you completely, also feels the pain of someone who cannot afford an Excaliber. I'd love to afford one, but if I waited for that, I may have never began scrolling.
Here's my problem, and the problem of so many others. You mentioned that reasonable cost of blades. You are correct. Blades are very reasonably priced. Yet, I sometimes have to save just to afford to order blades. Knowing that, how long would it take me to save up for a saw priced similar to an Excaliber (my dream saw). If I done that I may never have gotten the chance to scroll.
I do see your problem. I am often asked for a saw recommendation. I have nothing I can recommend because the only saws I THINK may be worth recommending, I've never tried myself. So here creates the same problem you have. I cannot, with clear conscience, recommend a saw that I either don't trust, or have no experience with. What I have done, is recommend (to exactly two friends) to get the same Delta I have and showed them what modifications I made to mine to make it a half way decent saw. However, with the stories I have heard, and the fact that the saw model I use has taken a hit similar to the Dewalt scenerio (the same cheap saw is now made even cheaper), I now don't even feel comfortable making that recommendation. So I now have nothing I can recommend. 
I've been told by several people about watching Craiglist and newspaper for a better saw (something I do so depserately need). That creates a whole new set of problems. I have never seen a good scroll saw in the papers around where I live that was worth having. In the three years that I've watched daily (almost), I've seen exactly the grand total of one saw on Craiglist that was worth having. It was for a good price too. It was old old Delta Q3 for $300. The heartache for me was that the money I had been saving for ages (I would have had enough too) for a better saw, had just recently been raided for my daughter's dental surgery. So what was I to do? I scrapped money, borrowed money, I done everything I could to come up with the $300 to buy the saw. I raised it in about three days and called the guy back to purchase it about thirty minutes (he said) after he'd sold it. 
So, while I understand (and agree to a point) with what you're saying, I also see the other end of the argument. I cannot afford at this time for a good saw. However, I also refuse to wait until one day when I MIGHT be able to afford one to scroll. I love scrolling and can't wait that long. My hope is that one day I'm able to sell one of my bigger projects, like my desk cabinet, and buy an Excaliber. Hey, maybe I'll meet a fellow scroller who appreciates my work enough to trade me the cabinet for an Excaliber. You never know, anything's possible. 
My question is, what about someone like me? I cannot afford a good saw and, as much as I've tried, have not been able to save the money for one in over four years that I've been trying. What should someone like me do? Should I have waited until I could afford better than a cheap saw? That would mean that I would not have done all the projects I've done so far. 
I also know about someone's scrolling abilities improving with a better saw. I couldn't believe how much better my scrolling became when I got the Delta over the POS Ryobi I started scrolling with. I hope you realize, I agree with you, I just also know that some of us cannot afford a better saw, as much as we'd love to. So what about us?


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Know what you mean about getting the best machine you can afford, my sewing machine is an older
Singer Touch & Sew that has stood the test of time. My lathe is a 1950's Delta with all the accessories 
acquired over the years, I have the Dewalt scroll saw, and am still in my learning curve on it, just not
enough time in the day. Do not feel bad about having to recommend a more expensive machine, if the
less expensive machine can not do the job it is pretty much worthless. Thank you for sharing all your
experience and knowledge with us and may you have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## dkirtley

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Don't forget the non-powered variety. If someone wants to "dip their toe in the pool" and not spend a lot of money, you can get a deep throat hand powered fret saw for $15-$30. It can do anything the power variety can do, albeit a bit more slowly. It is a less frustrating way to start than a cheap power scroll saw. The cheap saws have such a short stroke that they don't clear the sawdust from the cut and people end up just pushing too hard and breaking blades.


----------



## BilltheDiver

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Sheila,

I agree with Knotcurser and many others here. I have been scrolling on and off since I was a teen in the 60's and went through the gamut of inexpensive saws before finding RBI Hawks. I have had two different models and you just can't compare an under $200 saw to a professional level saw. When I am asked I tell people with no apologies that if they are truly interested they should shop Craiglist and Claz.org and they will shortly find an Excalibur, Hegner, RBI or one of the others used and in good shape for not much more than a new less expensive saw. Poor quality saws are responsible for a large percentage of the people who attempt scrolling and then decide it just isn't enjoyable. Over the long range, the cost of a scrollsaw is not that huge (especially used). I do other woodworking as well and the cost of general woodworking tools is staggering compared to starting in scrolling. Better to give your true opinion than to cave knowing the result.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I bought the craftsman scroll saw…started with Sheila's classes…..
100 bucks new craftsman.

After 10 hours of use I had decided that the machine was not what I wanted in a scroll saw.
I am glad I have the saw, but will only use it for making router templates.

All of the reasons sheila gave resonate with me. I have a workshop where I have several projects
each month. A scroll saw that is slow, vibrates, and blade change is a pain….I have to reset the
tension for each new hole started. This is not for me.

I would recommend even a cheap scroll saw, for it can do some things in the shop like template
making….and that there pays for the saw, but for scroll work as a hobby I think higher quality 
is needed. Unless you have the patients (as Archie Bunker once said) of a virgin, low end scroll saws
are unacceptable.


----------



## Billinmich

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I have a Dremmel,cheap and hard to change blades .Threading blade for an inside cut is a pain(arm doesn't raise up enough).I bought it to do some double bevel inlays.Works but is a pain,I did get good results but wish i could afford a good saw now.Had I not bought the cheap saw first I probably would not have shown any interest in in scrolling.When I decide to invest in a good saw I'll pass mine on to someone else to get started.I understand you should buy the best,sometimes you just buy what you can afford at the time.I also have Table saw ,2 jointers ,planer,lathe,bandsaw routers and router table.All not top of the line but most are mid grade. Up grading slowly but one day i hope to have all the best(wishful thinking)


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Hi:
I just finished cutting out fifteen pieces for a Native scene. The material was basswood and 1 1/4" thick. I used my RBI-22 scroll saw that I have for years. Sorry they are out of business. I agree buy a good machine and don't look back. It will bit you every time.


----------



## followyourheart

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Is there a place/distributor in Canada of Excalibur scroll saws?


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Hi Sheila and all:

First, let's get one thing straight, I am not a scroller (yet), but I do own a lower end scroll saw, a Canadian Tire 16" one. I have yet to get to it (long story) but look forward to adding another tool to my arsenal.

To go off on a bit of a tangent, I've taught leather carving for close to half a century. In that time, the qualty of tools has taken a nose dive. The supplier went from American made quality to Chinese crud. This has given me a lot of trouble. When I started teaching, about two out of three students went on to become craftsmen, most hobbyists but some even professionals. These days, with the added difficulties of trying to get decent results with cruddy tools, the percentage of those going onward has dropped from 66% to less than 30% and that is sad. For those who show any real talent, I advise that they scour the ads for older used tools that were made in the USA.

*Note to William:*

I have had many students in exactly your situation and was in it myself when I started. What I did, and what I tell my students, is to swallow your pride and do commercial projects; smaller items that are easy to sell, instead of things that you enjoy due to the challenge. Your cabinet is a masterpiece, but masterpieces don't sell very well. When I started out in leather work, I made watchbands and key tags until I was ready to *scream*, but they provided me with the money to purchase tools and leather for things I *wanted* to make.

I have a good friend who is a scroller, and a fairly talented one at that. He does those baskets that are made of concentric wavy edged circles that are glued together offset so the waves cross each other. Simple items, and he gets his wood free by using slices of wind fallen trees from his sister's farm. These and a number of name key tags much like those our friend Steve Good has a program to design on his scrolling site make him a tidy little sum every year and fund the projects he enjoys doing.

I would advise you find an item or two that you can sell easily in quantities that will generate the price of that Excaliber and put the profits away toward that goal. You may be surprised how soon you'll be enjoying that fine piece of engineering in your own shop.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Paul - you made some very excellent points! I find myself in the same position many times. Just because I am self-employed and do my own design work, doesn't mean that I like every project I do. Sometime I design things that I don't even like (I'll NEVER TELL!) but are in demand and turn out to be good sellers. On those days, I feel somewhat as if I am selling out to being too commercial. But hey - I am a BUSINESS and the only reason I am here every day and can write my blog and do for the most part what I like to do is because I am a business and it takes precedence over "artistic inspiration" at times. I'm not saying all the time - but sometimes that is the way it has to be.

The other day I mentioned about how I love to paint my big cats. Unfortunately, they don't keep a roof over my head, and until I find a way to market them effectively, they need to remain a luxury for me to do when I have spare time.

It is all give and take in this world. I don't think that many people can say that they ALWAYS are doing just what they want. Making what is in demand to support your 'habit' is a good way to have a little of both - creative freedom and also the money to support your hobby or business.

Great points everyone! I love hearing everyone's take on this! Keep it up!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Julie - where are you located in Canada. I remember reading recently from some of our members in Ontario that they got an Excalibur. I will look up some General International distribution places in Canada for you. Give me a little bit to do so and if anyone else can help, just chime in! 

Sheila


----------



## patshwigar

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


*interesting . i was wondering tho. you mention a place in canada to buy an excalibur saw. are they not made in canada?

pretty sure the exclaibur is made in canada. and i would love to have one. make a nice christmas present. hint hint . lol*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I went the General International site and found the link to the Canadian Distributors. There is a tab at the top of the page that says "Distributors" and you can pick for your area! 
 
General International#

I really do love my Excalibur. Something that I don't mention much is also its ability to tilt the head of the saw rather than the table for bevel cutting. While you may not think that this is important as a beginner, I do all my candle trays and self-framing plaques with bevel cuts and it is a very useful and wonderful feature that makes it ever so easy! It may be something that you will use in the future more than you will think. 

Sheila

PS - Pat - General is made in Canada, but General International is made in Asia, I do believe.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Just want to thank everyone for expressing their views … becoming emotional in helping others to be guided when recommending something. Most of the beginners like me takes advises from the experienced one. I think it is the best from you being "an experienced" that the information regarding the good and the bad will be handed to them will full honesty. There are some reviews and other consultation that I do hate when business talks come in…. meaning … using prominent person, experienced, professional and many others to promote there products with so much salestalk attracting those innocent readers of what they will get and later found out those odds. This is also the reason why most of those questions are directed to you Sheila because you have proven to be really true to us in many ways…. That is it.. Keep it up.


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I started reading this thread at work this morning and found it difficult not to sign in from the phone and type on that tiny little keyboard. I think there is a real dilemma and some points have been made in this discussion that have a pretty universal application. Sheila talked about Ray whom she favored because he treats her well as a customer. I have a similar relationship with the guy who owns and runs the music store in town. He can almost always get the same stuff that the on-line mega music stores can get and almost always will sell them to us at the same price as Musicians' Friend or Guitar World. He is local and I can see him face to face and fix any problems if something arises. This kind of business relationship is crucial. I don't think the concept transfers exactly, but a $1000 bass plays a lot easier than a $100 bass. My wife teaches violin and has suffered with students trying to get a good sound out of $100 violins and then handed them her instrument and they see the difference immediately. On the other hand, I am glad I played the cheap bass when I was starting ou because it would have been a large investment just to find I did not like playing bass (or plain sucked at it).

Now to bring this ramble full circle, I have a cheap Craftsman scroll saw that can barely cut luan in a decent pattern. This is the kind that has no tension adjustment and a stamped steel table. I tried to use it to cut some ornaments and it was such a frustrating experience I haven't tried to do any scroll work since. I did manage to cut out a santa in a sled with eight reindeer, but it was a grueling experience. The saw sits in the bottom of one of my benches and has a very heavy coating of dust. I have struggled with an imprecise table saw for 35 years because I am too cheap to buy a good one, but I get work done and projects are made. Life is always a series of choices and we all make compromises in our choices. I appreciate the advice I receive from you jocks and jills, and that advice helps me to make the choices I make.

My answer to you, Sheila, on your basic question is, your choices are made for different reasons than anyone elses choices. All you owe us is an honest evaluation. I have no doubt that if you saw the saw that was given to me you would have advised me not to even try to cut anything with it. That doesn't mean your adivse was bad, or good, it means that the saw is crap and I will not enjoy working with it and you have the experience and knowledge to tell me that so I don't have to relearn lessons you have already learned the hard way.

I my professional life I often talk about the law of Conservation of Grief. This is Sadler Law no 2. Any project has a given amount of grief that must be suffered. The programmer may suffer it all at once and consequently the user does not have to suffer it, or the programmer may suffer a little bit and then the user will suffer little bits of it over the use of the software, or you can hire a consultant to suffer the grief. In many ways we are using your experience and, when we follow your advise, reducing our grief by accepting the advise of someone who has already suffered it.

I note that I have rambled fairly broadly in this post, please forgive a frustrated philosopher. I wish I could find a job where they paid me to just to think and let someone else suffer the grief.


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I think your initial post in this blog would answer the question when people ask for your recommendation. Just tell them that you don't have any personal experience with those saws and can't give any advice but on the ones you've used. Another thought is to do what Steve Good did and see if you can get a couple of low end machines to try first hand. Maybe a magazine would hire you to do a review or you could borrow a couple. I know it would be too pricey to buy several. I like the idea of referring them to one or two good reviews. It's a real shame they don't make a few more mid-price saws. I'm lucky to have a Delta from 7 or so yrs ago. It can't compare to the Dewalt, but it's way better than the low end ones, based on things I've read. The answer about a scroll saw is the same as I hear in posts about any kind of power tool. Buy the very best you can afford, read a ton of reviews, and realize that if you go cheap you may have nothing but headaches.
Take care and hope this makes sense.


----------



## scoops

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Hi Sheila and all, I started scrolling several years ago and now, in retirement, I spend several hours every day at my scrollsaw. I recently was lucky enough to win the Grand Champion at this years competition at the Woodies Club I belong to. I did a Jeff Zaffino plan of a Cheetah. (Wonder where he is now?) I initially started off with a very Ël Cheapo"saw that used to bounce all over the place. I then graduated to a Delta which I found to be more than satisfactory, however the Australian importer of Delta decided not to carry them anymore, so I saved all the money I'd made from selling my work until I could afford a Excalibur 21" around 18 months ago and have never looked back. They are a very good machine, easy blade change, no vibration and very easy to do bevel cutting. I don't know why they are made in Asia now, beats me!
My father always told me to buy the best tools you could afford because quality remains long after the bargain price is forgotten.
Sheila, I subscribe to Woodworks and Crafts mag. and I really enjoy your patterns and I am amazed to read your workshop is actually in your kitchen! Keep those patterns coming!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I just want to thank everyone again for sharing their ideas and experiences. I think that so many valid points were addressed and that many of us (myself included!) learned quite a bit.

Discussions such as this are wonderful for woodworking as a whole. Sharing our own thoughts and experiences and helping the people who are new to a certain technique or even woodworking in general is something that is quite valuable to all involved. Whether we agree with all the opinions or not, it is good to see all sides of these issues so that we can make better decisions. After all - "Knowledge is Power!"

Thank you everyone for your participation. This is an awesome thread! 

Sheila


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I forgot to mention: Thank you for bringing all this up. I was thinking of upgrading to a Dewalt. I wasn't aware of the Type 1 & 2. I had also toyed with getting one of the $200 saws if mine broke down. Now I know that if I want to upgrade I must do a lot of research first.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


That bit about the blade tilting and not the table is important, I did not think that anyone had that feature.
I would be as important as the table tilting on a table saw instead of the blade. Thank you once again.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


Rbi is not closed

http://www.rbiwoodtools.com/


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Recommend Something That I Don't Believe In?*
> 
> I like to try to participate in several different forums as time permits. Since I work here at home and live in a rather remote area, much of my socialization and networking depends on computers and forums such as these, as well as customer feedback.
> 
> Lately, with the holidays approaching, I have been asked several times which scroll saw I would recommend. Although it may seem like it would be an easy questions, it isn't as easy as one would think.
> 
> Most of you who know me and read on a regular basis know that I have recently moved up to an Excalibur scroll saw. Before upgrading this past March, I had a DeWalt saw which I used and recommended for almost fifteen years. When it started to show signs of wear, I knew it was time for me to start looking into my options.
> 
> I had always thought that when the time came, I would just purchase another DeWalt saw. After all, the one I had served me well and even though I don't do production type work on it, it was relatively problem free for all of those years. However through reading on the forums, friends and customers, I was hearing a lot about the decline of both the quality and customer service that was offered on these saws. In the few months before I was to make my purchase, I had heard of several instances of faulty saws and little response from the customer service department. For the first time I really felt bad because I had recommended that saw to those who asked.
> 
> As time passed, the stories multiplied. Some who got the saw had problems right from the beginning. In doing some research, I found that the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws were over ten pounds lighter than the older "Type 1" models. It was just one indicator of many of the short cuts being made in manufacturing these saws. I decided to look to something else.
> 
> As you know, I went with the Excalibur saw. I had heard from many customers as well as woodworking friends and designers not only how much they liked the saw, but how good the customer service was if they were to have a problem. The cost was a bit higher than the DeWalt, but with the scroll saw being the heart of my business, after much thought I decided to give it a try.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have been very satisfied with my choice. Both my partner Keith and I feel that we have never cut better and are very pleased that we chose to go with the more expensive saw.
> 
> Now comes the dilemma:
> 
> Of the requests that I receive for a recommendation, many customers want me to recommend a saw in a given price range. Most of them only wish to spend $200 to $300 for a scroll saw and don't want to spend more than that. The problem that I am having is that most of the lower end saws have many problems with them. They either vibrate or the blade changes are difficult or they are overall poor quality. For any of you who scroll saw, you realize that these things are very important and can affect the overall outcome of your projects. Not to mention the frustration of dealing with the aforementioned problems.
> 
> Since I 'grew up' with my DeWalt saw, I haven't had much experience with these lower end machines. Many of them are manufactured in the same plant, even though they have different labels on them. From what I hear from others, one is not really much better than the other in overall performance and they all have issues.
> 
> How then could I in good conscience recommend someone to spend their money on something like this?
> 
> When trying to explain this to customers and people, I feel like I am sometimes construed as being a snob and not understanding that people have limited means. Nothing could be further from the truth. I, myself grew up with very limited means and I learned to take care of my things and fix things before throwing them out and purchasing new ones. I am still not in a position financially where I don't carefully consider prices of what I have to buy to make my business function. I am just like everyone else.
> 
> What I can't see though is guiding someone toward an inferior product, no matter how cheap it is. I feel like I am introducing them to nothing but aggravation and trouble if I were to recommend something that I feel is so inferior. It is as if someone were to ask for a recommendation for a new car under $5000. Yes, the car may get you from point A to point B for a while, but inevitably there would be issues and problems and in the long run in all likelihood you would be paying more for it in both money and aggravation.
> 
> I am not trying to be a snob about things, but I do feel that having the proper tools is essential to your success in any venture. The argument has been made that it is the person, not the tools that make the projects fail or succeed, and I am sure that many of us have been successful using inferior tools. But don't you think that getting the best tool you can afford would be the best way to go? I would love to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> I realize that scroll sawing is only a hobby for many people, and spending several hundreds of dollars on a saw is a large chunk of change, but as far as woodworking goes, I think it is one of the cheapest aspects of woodworking you can do. After all - I just witnessed the cost for my partner to be involved in lathe work. Besides the cost of the lathe itself, there are the accompanying tools, chucks and other equipment needed to make even the simplest project. It is many times over the cost of my saw, as any lathe worker can tell you. At least with scroll sawing, you only need a saw and drill press and maybe something to sand things with to make complete projects. Blades are cheap and you can purchase them by the gross for very reasonable prices.
> 
> I realize that i am viewed as the 'professional' here and some people seem to think that if I weren't doing this as a living, I would recommend something of lesser quality. But I don't see that to be true, as even if I only scroll sawed for pleasure, I would want the best equipment I could afford. When I used to sew, I started with an 'entry level' sewing machine that was about $150. It was nothing but trouble and frustration, as it worked poorly and I spent more time untangling the mass of thread then actually sewing. I finally spent about $800 and got a decent mid-range machine (that was about 20 years ago) and truly enjoyed what I was doing. It was a hardship for me and I had to save up for months to get it, but in the end it helped me enjoy my hobby to the fullest. I think scroll sawing is the same.
> 
> I guess I am looking for some feedback from you here. I would really like to hear your take on these issues. The thought of myself setting someone up for failure by recommending inferior tools to fit a small budget is something that is just bothering me and I would like to know what you all think about it.
> 
> I thank you in advance for your opinions. I hope we have an interesting discussion.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I think it was a really important feature to me, Gus. I cut a lot of beveled circles for many of my projects. It is so much easier to cut them on a squared table than a tilted one. Circles are one of the hardest things to cut on a good day (nice ones, that is) let alone on a tilted table.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thanks for the Great Responses Yesterday!*

I want to start off today's post with thanking all of those who helped out and posted your thoughts and participated in yesterday's discussion. The responses were quite overwhelming not only here on Lumberjocks, but also on the Sheila Landry Designs page and my Facebook. It just shows what a hot topic picking the right tool is and judging from all the responses and also all the personal emails I received, I think that together we all helped a great deal of people.

Discussions such as this are so beneficial to those who are interested. Nothing is more helpful than reading about others' experiences with actual use of tools and other items - be it good or bad. No salesman or advertisement could do a better job of showcasing a particular item than a customer review. Personal experiences far outweigh promotional hype when it comes to things like this.

I suppose that is why I wanted to lay things out and see what you all had to say about your own experiences with scroll saws. While I am looked upon as "the professional" there are times when being in that role inhibits my ability to be able to help those who are not. My needs are quite different from many of yours. While I do make my living by designing scroll saw patterns, my actual use of the saw if probably far less than one would imagine. Those of you who read my posts every day can attest to that.

Designing is a multi-faceted aspect of woodworking that includes coming up with the idea, drawing it out, actually cutting it, writing detailed instructions and packaging them as a pattern, and finally marketing the packet (which includes building and maintaining a web site, dealing with wholesalers and contributing to magazines and other publications.) You can see from that list the small percentage of time that is actually spent at the scroll saw. If I were guessing, I would say that I easily spend probably ten times more time at the computer than actually cutting at the saw. (This is just a guess)

As a result, my own saw is used probably far less than someone who is making items to sell or doing other types of production work. I often wonder what my actual 'mileage' on my own saw would be in comparison to the average scroller, if there is such a thing. So when people come to me for advice, the best advice I can give them is based not only on my own experiences, but those experiences that I have heard from others. That is why reading and observing what others have to say is so important. And why forums such as this are so popular.

We are lucky to live in this age of communication. With gathering places such as this, we are able to interact with others from all over the world quite instantly and learn from their own experiences and share our knowledge with others. That is huge.

I often suffer from bouts with nostalgia and look back to when times were perceived as simpler, but if I really think about it, they weren't simpler at all and they certainly weren't free of problems. And without the wonderful technology that is available to me today, there would be no way whatsoever that I would be able to run my own business from my little place here across from the river in this beautifully remote area of Nova Scotia. I sit here at my "window to the world" (my computer) and network and brainstorm with my friends from England and Denmark and the Philippines and every corner of the planet. And I am a better person because of it.

I truly try not to take these things for granted, and it is times like yesterday when the outpouring of advice and opinions made me realize how fortunate we all are to have each other. I really appreciated every post and I am sure that many others who read the thread did too. I think we all learned a lot.

As you can probably imagine, I spent much of yesterday answering questions and private emails. (If I haven't got back to you yet, I am still working on it today.) It was an unexpected shift in my planned activities for the day, but a welcome one. I loved seeing the interest and being able to help people out. It is one of the great aspects of my work here and yet another reason I like my job.

I also heard from the magazine that the recent calendar project arrived safely. Kudos go out to Purolator Courier for getting the project to New Jersey in under a week! I now have to get to it and finish up the instructions for the next set of pieces by Monday, as I promised to have them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work. I also have the self-imposed deadline of getting out all my Christmas mailing by Monday too. I have been working on that for most of the week and I am once again getting into 'crunch time'. I realize that some of the items may not arrive prior to Christmas, and I am resolved to that. There just haven't been enough hours in the day lately and I can only say that I have done my best. The recipients will understand, though. At least I think they will. 

With that said, it is time for me to move on to today's list. It is long and I slept in a bit later this morning for some reason. I was dreaming though so I must have been sleeping deep and needed it.

Have a wonderful productive Saturday, everyone. I know many of you are in "Elf mode" and kicking it into high gear for the next two weeks. Remember to take enough time to really enjoy what you are doing and savor these moments.










"These are the good old days."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanks for the Great Responses Yesterday!*
> 
> I want to start off today's post with thanking all of those who helped out and posted your thoughts and participated in yesterday's discussion. The responses were quite overwhelming not only here on Lumberjocks, but also on the Sheila Landry Designs page and my Facebook. It just shows what a hot topic picking the right tool is and judging from all the responses and also all the personal emails I received, I think that together we all helped a great deal of people.
> 
> Discussions such as this are so beneficial to those who are interested. Nothing is more helpful than reading about others' experiences with actual use of tools and other items - be it good or bad. No salesman or advertisement could do a better job of showcasing a particular item than a customer review. Personal experiences far outweigh promotional hype when it comes to things like this.
> 
> I suppose that is why I wanted to lay things out and see what you all had to say about your own experiences with scroll saws. While I am looked upon as "the professional" there are times when being in that role inhibits my ability to be able to help those who are not. My needs are quite different from many of yours. While I do make my living by designing scroll saw patterns, my actual use of the saw if probably far less than one would imagine. Those of you who read my posts every day can attest to that.
> 
> Designing is a multi-faceted aspect of woodworking that includes coming up with the idea, drawing it out, actually cutting it, writing detailed instructions and packaging them as a pattern, and finally marketing the packet (which includes building and maintaining a web site, dealing with wholesalers and contributing to magazines and other publications.) You can see from that list the small percentage of time that is actually spent at the scroll saw. If I were guessing, I would say that I easily spend probably ten times more time at the computer than actually cutting at the saw. (This is just a guess)
> 
> As a result, my own saw is used probably far less than someone who is making items to sell or doing other types of production work. I often wonder what my actual 'mileage' on my own saw would be in comparison to the average scroller, if there is such a thing. So when people come to me for advice, the best advice I can give them is based not only on my own experiences, but those experiences that I have heard from others. That is why reading and observing what others have to say is so important. And why forums such as this are so popular.
> 
> We are lucky to live in this age of communication. With gathering places such as this, we are able to interact with others from all over the world quite instantly and learn from their own experiences and share our knowledge with others. That is huge.
> 
> I often suffer from bouts with nostalgia and look back to when times were perceived as simpler, but if I really think about it, they weren't simpler at all and they certainly weren't free of problems. And without the wonderful technology that is available to me today, there would be no way whatsoever that I would be able to run my own business from my little place here across from the river in this beautifully remote area of Nova Scotia. I sit here at my "window to the world" (my computer) and network and brainstorm with my friends from England and Denmark and the Philippines and every corner of the planet. And I am a better person because of it.
> 
> I truly try not to take these things for granted, and it is times like yesterday when the outpouring of advice and opinions made me realize how fortunate we all are to have each other. I really appreciated every post and I am sure that many others who read the thread did too. I think we all learned a lot.
> 
> As you can probably imagine, I spent much of yesterday answering questions and private emails. (If I haven't got back to you yet, I am still working on it today.) It was an unexpected shift in my planned activities for the day, but a welcome one. I loved seeing the interest and being able to help people out. It is one of the great aspects of my work here and yet another reason I like my job.
> 
> I also heard from the magazine that the recent calendar project arrived safely. Kudos go out to Purolator Courier for getting the project to New Jersey in under a week! I now have to get to it and finish up the instructions for the next set of pieces by Monday, as I promised to have them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work. I also have the self-imposed deadline of getting out all my Christmas mailing by Monday too. I have been working on that for most of the week and I am once again getting into 'crunch time'. I realize that some of the items may not arrive prior to Christmas, and I am resolved to that. There just haven't been enough hours in the day lately and I can only say that I have done my best. The recipients will understand, though. At least I think they will.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to move on to today's list. It is long and I slept in a bit later this morning for some reason. I was dreaming though so I must have been sleeping deep and needed it.
> 
> Have a wonderful productive Saturday, everyone. I know many of you are in "Elf mode" and kicking it into high gear for the next two weeks. Remember to take enough time to really enjoy what you are doing and savor these moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These are the good old days."


Good morning Sheila. I am glad you made the main topic of today the topic of yesterday. You see, after typing even more than what I wound up posting, I deleted a lot of what I actually said before hitting the "post my comment" button. I done so because I felt it was counter productive to the idea of your post from yesterday. However, since you mentioned it today, I woke up with a strong desire to bring up the part of this idea that I deleted.
I understand exactly what you were saying yesterday. I done mechanic work for years and fully understand the value of quality tools. I laugh because I often see so many people on this forum who hate Craftsman tools. Well I agree with them when it comes to woodworking tools. On the other hand, they are second to none with mechanic hand tools and that was all I used when I was in the business. To this day, when I do pick up a wrench, it's a Craftsman. Why? Because when it come to mechanic hand tools, in my opinion, they are the best there was, the best there is, and the best there ever was. The best part about them is that if they ever do fail, a quick trip to the Sear store and you come back with a brand spanking new one, no questions asked. If it's something they no longer carry, they'll repair or replace it with an item of equal use and value.
All that being said, I want to explain why I don't try harder than I do to afford that Excaliber I dream of so much. The reason is that I'm not sure I'd even be happy with it. While I see it as the ultimate scroll saw, I don't see it having the features I enjoy without doing modifications. If I have to make modifications to a saw of that caliber, then I am not going to be a happy camper. This is the reason I didn't feel right putting my preferences in the main discussion you put up yesterday. What I'm about to explain goes against the point you were trying to make and is not something I would suggest to most people to do. 
I am pretty happy with the saw I have now, even though I do have what is considered an entry level saw. I have a Delta Shopmaster SS250. I want to start by explaining the Shopmaster designation. Since I have seen and used this same saw under several different model numbers, I have come to realize that there is a select number of SS250s made from a short span, at a certain factory, with the Shopmaster name, that are a little bit if a cut above the rest. The others look identical, but fall apart if you were to put them through what I have my Shopmaster. Oh, but that's only the beginning of the story.
Next we have add on accessories. Two of the first things most saws have is a hold down foot and an air blower. I don't like them. The first thing I do with any scroll saw when I take them out of the box is to remove these items. For the Delta saw, to completely remove the air blower, that even involved partially disassembling the saw because I wanted even the bellow bulb off the top of the upper arm. 
Next is the tension. I love the tensioning system on the Delta saw I have. However, over time, the spring gets weak and it moves. This makes you have to retension it. My answer to that is that I removed the spring. Hell, I removed the whole tension adjustment. I replaced it with a machine thread bolt and nut because I enjoy having a positive stop on it that I know completely prevents it from moving until I want it too. Even someone walking by my saw cannot mess with my tension without walking back to the front of the shop and getting wrenches. I like this because that means I can catch anyone (my brother used to be the main culprit) who tries making their own adjustments on my saw and make them leave my saw alone. I have it set up for my preferences, not anyone elses.
Then there's Delta's Quickclamp II system. It is my belief that this is the best blade clamp system ever designed. I love it so much that I doubt I'd give two cents for a saw that did not have it. I don't think they offer it on the Dewalt or the Excaliber, since it is after all a Delta design. There are conversion kits out there, but again, I don't wish to buy an expensie saw that I have to go through that kind of trouble with just to make me happy.
The mention of the Quickclamp II system though brings up another problem, the fact that as much as I love it on my arm, I can't stand it on my bottom arm. On the bottom arm, I like the hard holding design of the Delta's cheaper saws, with some more modifications. You see, I use a lot of spirals and like to run them actually a little tighter than most people would. Because of this, with most bottom blade clamp designs, they are bad about pulling out. It's hard to explain, but I have removed the block from my bottom blade clamp, done some fileing on it, drilled and retapped the hole in it bigger, and reinstalled it using a better grade bolt that is a tad bigger than the stock bolt that came with it.
So, at the end of the day, I have a saw that I am perfectly happy with, although it is something that started as an entry level saw. The problem though is that is it not something I could recommend to anyone else. For starters, the exact saw I use now is no longer available in stores. You can find them on ebay and various other places, but I have found out (after recommending them to a few people unfortunately) that the quality is a crap shoot, since these saws were made during a transitional period in Delta when everything was being turned over to start making basically crap.
The other things is that I cannot recommend others to take a new saw, no matter what the price or quality is, and immediately start modifying it like I have. I also can't recommend others to buy more than one saw. You read that right. I have two of them. When I realized the situation I was in and that Delta would no longer be making the exact saw, I bought an extra one just for parts. I plan on using this saw for a long, long time. So I needed to be sure I had spare parts for things such as motor, end links, and such. Some things I know how to replace with other parts or make new ones, but some parts just need to be stock if you're going to keep vibrations down. 
So I hope you understand, that while I agree with the idea you were presenting about buying the best you can afford, I also hope you realize that, even if I could afford an Excaliber right this minute, it still would probably not be a saw I would be completely happy with. I have become very picky about my scroll saw. If it does not have the exact features I want, I won't be happy with it. So, at this point in time, the only way to have everything I want is to have my cheap priced, although modified saw. I am glad you promote buying the best though. I often hear of scrollers who buy cheap, without the knowledge to modifiy like I have, or enough scrolling experience to know what to modify, and get frustrated with scrolling before they even get started good. I started scrolling with a piece of crap Ryobi. I don't recommend anyone to buy that saw. If I was not in a situation where I had nothing else I could do at the time, I probably would have never stuck with it long enough on that saw to become the scroller I am today.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanks for the Great Responses Yesterday!*
> 
> I want to start off today's post with thanking all of those who helped out and posted your thoughts and participated in yesterday's discussion. The responses were quite overwhelming not only here on Lumberjocks, but also on the Sheila Landry Designs page and my Facebook. It just shows what a hot topic picking the right tool is and judging from all the responses and also all the personal emails I received, I think that together we all helped a great deal of people.
> 
> Discussions such as this are so beneficial to those who are interested. Nothing is more helpful than reading about others' experiences with actual use of tools and other items - be it good or bad. No salesman or advertisement could do a better job of showcasing a particular item than a customer review. Personal experiences far outweigh promotional hype when it comes to things like this.
> 
> I suppose that is why I wanted to lay things out and see what you all had to say about your own experiences with scroll saws. While I am looked upon as "the professional" there are times when being in that role inhibits my ability to be able to help those who are not. My needs are quite different from many of yours. While I do make my living by designing scroll saw patterns, my actual use of the saw if probably far less than one would imagine. Those of you who read my posts every day can attest to that.
> 
> Designing is a multi-faceted aspect of woodworking that includes coming up with the idea, drawing it out, actually cutting it, writing detailed instructions and packaging them as a pattern, and finally marketing the packet (which includes building and maintaining a web site, dealing with wholesalers and contributing to magazines and other publications.) You can see from that list the small percentage of time that is actually spent at the scroll saw. If I were guessing, I would say that I easily spend probably ten times more time at the computer than actually cutting at the saw. (This is just a guess)
> 
> As a result, my own saw is used probably far less than someone who is making items to sell or doing other types of production work. I often wonder what my actual 'mileage' on my own saw would be in comparison to the average scroller, if there is such a thing. So when people come to me for advice, the best advice I can give them is based not only on my own experiences, but those experiences that I have heard from others. That is why reading and observing what others have to say is so important. And why forums such as this are so popular.
> 
> We are lucky to live in this age of communication. With gathering places such as this, we are able to interact with others from all over the world quite instantly and learn from their own experiences and share our knowledge with others. That is huge.
> 
> I often suffer from bouts with nostalgia and look back to when times were perceived as simpler, but if I really think about it, they weren't simpler at all and they certainly weren't free of problems. And without the wonderful technology that is available to me today, there would be no way whatsoever that I would be able to run my own business from my little place here across from the river in this beautifully remote area of Nova Scotia. I sit here at my "window to the world" (my computer) and network and brainstorm with my friends from England and Denmark and the Philippines and every corner of the planet. And I am a better person because of it.
> 
> I truly try not to take these things for granted, and it is times like yesterday when the outpouring of advice and opinions made me realize how fortunate we all are to have each other. I really appreciated every post and I am sure that many others who read the thread did too. I think we all learned a lot.
> 
> As you can probably imagine, I spent much of yesterday answering questions and private emails. (If I haven't got back to you yet, I am still working on it today.) It was an unexpected shift in my planned activities for the day, but a welcome one. I loved seeing the interest and being able to help people out. It is one of the great aspects of my work here and yet another reason I like my job.
> 
> I also heard from the magazine that the recent calendar project arrived safely. Kudos go out to Purolator Courier for getting the project to New Jersey in under a week! I now have to get to it and finish up the instructions for the next set of pieces by Monday, as I promised to have them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work. I also have the self-imposed deadline of getting out all my Christmas mailing by Monday too. I have been working on that for most of the week and I am once again getting into 'crunch time'. I realize that some of the items may not arrive prior to Christmas, and I am resolved to that. There just haven't been enough hours in the day lately and I can only say that I have done my best. The recipients will understand, though. At least I think they will.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to move on to today's list. It is long and I slept in a bit later this morning for some reason. I was dreaming though so I must have been sleeping deep and needed it.
> 
> Have a wonderful productive Saturday, everyone. I know many of you are in "Elf mode" and kicking it into high gear for the next two weeks. Remember to take enough time to really enjoy what you are doing and savor these moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These are the good old days."


Lets see if we could extend yesterdays discussion a bit more. For those of us who have a less than "top of the line" scrollsaw what are the considerations of purchasing a "USED" one. I have contacted my local scrolling club plus searched Craig's List and found some possibilities. I think I remember someone saying the picked up one off of Craig's List and goty a fairly good deal. Well then what should a person look for:

Brand
Age 
Amount of use
Maintainence
Features
Recommendation
OR WHAT.

I would be interested in replys as I may be in the market to pick one up in the next several months.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanks for the Great Responses Yesterday!*
> 
> I want to start off today's post with thanking all of those who helped out and posted your thoughts and participated in yesterday's discussion. The responses were quite overwhelming not only here on Lumberjocks, but also on the Sheila Landry Designs page and my Facebook. It just shows what a hot topic picking the right tool is and judging from all the responses and also all the personal emails I received, I think that together we all helped a great deal of people.
> 
> Discussions such as this are so beneficial to those who are interested. Nothing is more helpful than reading about others' experiences with actual use of tools and other items - be it good or bad. No salesman or advertisement could do a better job of showcasing a particular item than a customer review. Personal experiences far outweigh promotional hype when it comes to things like this.
> 
> I suppose that is why I wanted to lay things out and see what you all had to say about your own experiences with scroll saws. While I am looked upon as "the professional" there are times when being in that role inhibits my ability to be able to help those who are not. My needs are quite different from many of yours. While I do make my living by designing scroll saw patterns, my actual use of the saw if probably far less than one would imagine. Those of you who read my posts every day can attest to that.
> 
> Designing is a multi-faceted aspect of woodworking that includes coming up with the idea, drawing it out, actually cutting it, writing detailed instructions and packaging them as a pattern, and finally marketing the packet (which includes building and maintaining a web site, dealing with wholesalers and contributing to magazines and other publications.) You can see from that list the small percentage of time that is actually spent at the scroll saw. If I were guessing, I would say that I easily spend probably ten times more time at the computer than actually cutting at the saw. (This is just a guess)
> 
> As a result, my own saw is used probably far less than someone who is making items to sell or doing other types of production work. I often wonder what my actual 'mileage' on my own saw would be in comparison to the average scroller, if there is such a thing. So when people come to me for advice, the best advice I can give them is based not only on my own experiences, but those experiences that I have heard from others. That is why reading and observing what others have to say is so important. And why forums such as this are so popular.
> 
> We are lucky to live in this age of communication. With gathering places such as this, we are able to interact with others from all over the world quite instantly and learn from their own experiences and share our knowledge with others. That is huge.
> 
> I often suffer from bouts with nostalgia and look back to when times were perceived as simpler, but if I really think about it, they weren't simpler at all and they certainly weren't free of problems. And without the wonderful technology that is available to me today, there would be no way whatsoever that I would be able to run my own business from my little place here across from the river in this beautifully remote area of Nova Scotia. I sit here at my "window to the world" (my computer) and network and brainstorm with my friends from England and Denmark and the Philippines and every corner of the planet. And I am a better person because of it.
> 
> I truly try not to take these things for granted, and it is times like yesterday when the outpouring of advice and opinions made me realize how fortunate we all are to have each other. I really appreciated every post and I am sure that many others who read the thread did too. I think we all learned a lot.
> 
> As you can probably imagine, I spent much of yesterday answering questions and private emails. (If I haven't got back to you yet, I am still working on it today.) It was an unexpected shift in my planned activities for the day, but a welcome one. I loved seeing the interest and being able to help people out. It is one of the great aspects of my work here and yet another reason I like my job.
> 
> I also heard from the magazine that the recent calendar project arrived safely. Kudos go out to Purolator Courier for getting the project to New Jersey in under a week! I now have to get to it and finish up the instructions for the next set of pieces by Monday, as I promised to have them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work. I also have the self-imposed deadline of getting out all my Christmas mailing by Monday too. I have been working on that for most of the week and I am once again getting into 'crunch time'. I realize that some of the items may not arrive prior to Christmas, and I am resolved to that. There just haven't been enough hours in the day lately and I can only say that I have done my best. The recipients will understand, though. At least I think they will.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to move on to today's list. It is long and I slept in a bit later this morning for some reason. I was dreaming though so I must have been sleeping deep and needed it.
> 
> Have a wonderful productive Saturday, everyone. I know many of you are in "Elf mode" and kicking it into high gear for the next two weeks. Remember to take enough time to really enjoy what you are doing and savor these moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These are the good old days."


That is a good topic idea Jerrell. It seems that things have quieted down a bit on this thread, so I will ask it again in the near future. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Thanks for the Great Responses Yesterday!*
> 
> I want to start off today's post with thanking all of those who helped out and posted your thoughts and participated in yesterday's discussion. The responses were quite overwhelming not only here on Lumberjocks, but also on the Sheila Landry Designs page and my Facebook. It just shows what a hot topic picking the right tool is and judging from all the responses and also all the personal emails I received, I think that together we all helped a great deal of people.
> 
> Discussions such as this are so beneficial to those who are interested. Nothing is more helpful than reading about others' experiences with actual use of tools and other items - be it good or bad. No salesman or advertisement could do a better job of showcasing a particular item than a customer review. Personal experiences far outweigh promotional hype when it comes to things like this.
> 
> I suppose that is why I wanted to lay things out and see what you all had to say about your own experiences with scroll saws. While I am looked upon as "the professional" there are times when being in that role inhibits my ability to be able to help those who are not. My needs are quite different from many of yours. While I do make my living by designing scroll saw patterns, my actual use of the saw if probably far less than one would imagine. Those of you who read my posts every day can attest to that.
> 
> Designing is a multi-faceted aspect of woodworking that includes coming up with the idea, drawing it out, actually cutting it, writing detailed instructions and packaging them as a pattern, and finally marketing the packet (which includes building and maintaining a web site, dealing with wholesalers and contributing to magazines and other publications.) You can see from that list the small percentage of time that is actually spent at the scroll saw. If I were guessing, I would say that I easily spend probably ten times more time at the computer than actually cutting at the saw. (This is just a guess)
> 
> As a result, my own saw is used probably far less than someone who is making items to sell or doing other types of production work. I often wonder what my actual 'mileage' on my own saw would be in comparison to the average scroller, if there is such a thing. So when people come to me for advice, the best advice I can give them is based not only on my own experiences, but those experiences that I have heard from others. That is why reading and observing what others have to say is so important. And why forums such as this are so popular.
> 
> We are lucky to live in this age of communication. With gathering places such as this, we are able to interact with others from all over the world quite instantly and learn from their own experiences and share our knowledge with others. That is huge.
> 
> I often suffer from bouts with nostalgia and look back to when times were perceived as simpler, but if I really think about it, they weren't simpler at all and they certainly weren't free of problems. And without the wonderful technology that is available to me today, there would be no way whatsoever that I would be able to run my own business from my little place here across from the river in this beautifully remote area of Nova Scotia. I sit here at my "window to the world" (my computer) and network and brainstorm with my friends from England and Denmark and the Philippines and every corner of the planet. And I am a better person because of it.
> 
> I truly try not to take these things for granted, and it is times like yesterday when the outpouring of advice and opinions made me realize how fortunate we all are to have each other. I really appreciated every post and I am sure that many others who read the thread did too. I think we all learned a lot.
> 
> As you can probably imagine, I spent much of yesterday answering questions and private emails. (If I haven't got back to you yet, I am still working on it today.) It was an unexpected shift in my planned activities for the day, but a welcome one. I loved seeing the interest and being able to help people out. It is one of the great aspects of my work here and yet another reason I like my job.
> 
> I also heard from the magazine that the recent calendar project arrived safely. Kudos go out to Purolator Courier for getting the project to New Jersey in under a week! I now have to get to it and finish up the instructions for the next set of pieces by Monday, as I promised to have them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work. I also have the self-imposed deadline of getting out all my Christmas mailing by Monday too. I have been working on that for most of the week and I am once again getting into 'crunch time'. I realize that some of the items may not arrive prior to Christmas, and I am resolved to that. There just haven't been enough hours in the day lately and I can only say that I have done my best. The recipients will understand, though. At least I think they will.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to move on to today's list. It is long and I slept in a bit later this morning for some reason. I was dreaming though so I must have been sleeping deep and needed it.
> 
> Have a wonderful productive Saturday, everyone. I know many of you are in "Elf mode" and kicking it into high gear for the next two weeks. Remember to take enough time to really enjoy what you are doing and savor these moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These are the good old days."


If I could find a used saw, and that's a huge if in my area, since I can't seem to find many scrollers, I would love to get an older model Delta Q3 or Delta P20. These were both great saws from the factory. However, even if they are near worn out, of course this would effect how much I'm willing to give for them, but short of something major, like upper or lower arm or connecting link, they are easily rebuilt to like new condition. For example, the bearings for the upper and lower arms. A lot of cheaper saws have bearings that are odd in shape or size, or both, that make them almost impossible to get if the company no longer makes that particular model. On the two Deltas I mentioned though, they use standard sized bearings that, although with a little searching, can be found at most any auto parts store or hardware store. This, to me, makes them a great deal for buying used, again, if I could find them.
I can't speak for a lot of the other saws because I've never actually seen them besides on my computer screen. I have searched everywhere in Mississippi that I've been to and your choices here are Ryobi, Delta, Hitachi, or brands such as at Harbour Freight that I won't even call a tool, more like a toy.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Thoughtful Moment*

It goes against every fiber in your being. After years of self training, struggling and pushing just about every waking moment, one of the most difficult things to do is to back off and actually enjoy doing little or nothing. Then all of a sudden someone says that word to you ("relax!") and you look at them dumbfounded. The sound of the word triggers a vague memory in the back of your mind. You think back to a time long ago. Before children. Before you had your own business. A time when you woke up on a Saturday or Sunday morning and had no school and no other responsibility and said to yourself "What am I going to do today?" And then the little light bulb in your head begins to brighten and it comes to you. You remember what they are referring to. And you think "why would I want things to be like that anyway?" and you make a plan as to what you want to accomplish for the day.

Such is the life of a creative person.

I found myself thinking like that this morning. It isn't that I have run out of things to do - quite the contrary, but I am at a point where all the 'important things' are pretty much done for the moment and I am actually on top of things.

In the past, this would have bothered me tremendously.

I have always been the type of person who pushes myself harder than any one around me ever could. I had that type of personality where if I were to actually achieve all the goals I set out for myself, I would find myself not really feeling proud and accomplished, but wondering if I set my goals too low. How self defeating is that?

I think I have mellowed in the past couple of years though. It seems as I get older that I am finally figuring out that pushing yourself harder than you could ever expect to preform is not necessarily a good thing. You wind up living your life feeling that you fall short of your self-expectations and as a result your self esteem and self confidence is lacking. You then try to push harder in order to compensate for those feelings of inadequacy and that only serves to make the situation ever more difficult and perpetuate the cycle.

It is a difficult cycle to break once in it.

We are all creatures of habit. be it good habits or bad. As such, it seems that once we are in a habit, it is a challenge to deviate from our behavior, whether it is good for us or destructive. I think it comes from the comfort we as humans find in what we call 'routine.' We like to know what to expect and habits help insure us that there will be few (or less anyway) surprises.

Breaking habits invite changes in our lives. While some of us enjoy looking forward to new challenges and unexpected events, many of us are just too worn out from the day to day activities and happenings and aren't very open to these changes. Having habits and routines give us a sense of control and eliminating those also rob us of some of the security that we build for ourselves. And that could cause some discomfort.

So why all this talk of habits and routine and security?

Last night I had a moment when I actually felt 'caught up.' Now that may seem like a simple thing to most of you, but for the past half century or so that I have been on this planet, it is a rare occurrence. Especially around the holidays.

I finished all the instructions for the calendar project and they are ready to send to my editor. The laundry was done. The house was (pretty) clean. My emails were caught up. I had a rare night here alone with the cats and sat here sipping hot apple juice laced with cinnamon by the glowing light of my little holiday tree. Pancakes was curled up on my lap and I had some soft Christmas music playing and it actually felt good to just sit and do - nothing.

It didn't last too long, and I have much to do today. But for those few moments of quiet I sat there stroking the cat and thought to myself "this is good" and I found something that I have been in search of for a long, long time.

Peace.

I hope in reading this that you all find the time to reflect and savor your own lives. It is a small gift you give yourself that will be cherished for a lifetime.

Have a beautiful Sunday.










… "To achieve the strength we need in living, an inner life must be lived apart from the world.
To wear the whole world as a loose garment is the key to serenity.
Loosen your hold on earth, its cares and its worries.
Unclasp your hold on other people and material things. 
Let go of resentments, they hurt only you, not the person, persons or institutions you resent.
Relax your grip, and the tide of peace will flow in.
Live in today, not in regrets over what happened yesterday, not in the fear and apprehension of what tomorrow may bring.
The past is gone as a cloud of dust.
Tomorrow may never come.
We are faced with living just one day…today.
Try to relax, rejoice, and be glad in it!"

(Unknown Author)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Thoughtful Moment*
> 
> It goes against every fiber in your being. After years of self training, struggling and pushing just about every waking moment, one of the most difficult things to do is to back off and actually enjoy doing little or nothing. Then all of a sudden someone says that word to you ("relax!") and you look at them dumbfounded. The sound of the word triggers a vague memory in the back of your mind. You think back to a time long ago. Before children. Before you had your own business. A time when you woke up on a Saturday or Sunday morning and had no school and no other responsibility and said to yourself "What am I going to do today?" And then the little light bulb in your head begins to brighten and it comes to you. You remember what they are referring to. And you think "why would I want things to be like that anyway?" and you make a plan as to what you want to accomplish for the day.
> 
> Such is the life of a creative person.
> 
> I found myself thinking like that this morning. It isn't that I have run out of things to do - quite the contrary, but I am at a point where all the 'important things' are pretty much done for the moment and I am actually on top of things.
> 
> In the past, this would have bothered me tremendously.
> 
> I have always been the type of person who pushes myself harder than any one around me ever could. I had that type of personality where if I were to actually achieve all the goals I set out for myself, I would find myself not really feeling proud and accomplished, but wondering if I set my goals too low. How self defeating is that?
> 
> I think I have mellowed in the past couple of years though. It seems as I get older that I am finally figuring out that pushing yourself harder than you could ever expect to preform is not necessarily a good thing. You wind up living your life feeling that you fall short of your self-expectations and as a result your self esteem and self confidence is lacking. You then try to push harder in order to compensate for those feelings of inadequacy and that only serves to make the situation ever more difficult and perpetuate the cycle.
> 
> It is a difficult cycle to break once in it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. be it good habits or bad. As such, it seems that once we are in a habit, it is a challenge to deviate from our behavior, whether it is good for us or destructive. I think it comes from the comfort we as humans find in what we call 'routine.' We like to know what to expect and habits help insure us that there will be few (or less anyway) surprises.
> 
> Breaking habits invite changes in our lives. While some of us enjoy looking forward to new challenges and unexpected events, many of us are just too worn out from the day to day activities and happenings and aren't very open to these changes. Having habits and routines give us a sense of control and eliminating those also rob us of some of the security that we build for ourselves. And that could cause some discomfort.
> 
> So why all this talk of habits and routine and security?
> 
> Last night I had a moment when I actually felt 'caught up.' Now that may seem like a simple thing to most of you, but for the past half century or so that I have been on this planet, it is a rare occurrence. Especially around the holidays.
> 
> I finished all the instructions for the calendar project and they are ready to send to my editor. The laundry was done. The house was (pretty) clean. My emails were caught up. I had a rare night here alone with the cats and sat here sipping hot apple juice laced with cinnamon by the glowing light of my little holiday tree. Pancakes was curled up on my lap and I had some soft Christmas music playing and it actually felt good to just sit and do - nothing.
> 
> It didn't last too long, and I have much to do today. But for those few moments of quiet I sat there stroking the cat and thought to myself "this is good" and I found something that I have been in search of for a long, long time.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> I hope in reading this that you all find the time to reflect and savor your own lives. It is a small gift you give yourself that will be cherished for a lifetime.
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … "To achieve the strength we need in living, an inner life must be lived apart from the world.
> To wear the whole world as a loose garment is the key to serenity.
> Loosen your hold on earth, its cares and its worries.
> Unclasp your hold on other people and material things.
> Let go of resentments, they hurt only you, not the person, persons or institutions you resent.
> Relax your grip, and the tide of peace will flow in.
> Live in today, not in regrets over what happened yesterday, not in the fear and apprehension of what tomorrow may bring.
> The past is gone as a cloud of dust.
> Tomorrow may never come.
> We are faced with living just one day…today.
> Try to relax, rejoice, and be glad in it!"
> 
> (Unknown Author)


well written, and well taken. Beautiful pic. (that is the best way to view snow, as in a picture ) I live by what James Dean said: "Dream as if you'll live forever, Live as if you'll die today"


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Thoughtful Moment*
> 
> It goes against every fiber in your being. After years of self training, struggling and pushing just about every waking moment, one of the most difficult things to do is to back off and actually enjoy doing little or nothing. Then all of a sudden someone says that word to you ("relax!") and you look at them dumbfounded. The sound of the word triggers a vague memory in the back of your mind. You think back to a time long ago. Before children. Before you had your own business. A time when you woke up on a Saturday or Sunday morning and had no school and no other responsibility and said to yourself "What am I going to do today?" And then the little light bulb in your head begins to brighten and it comes to you. You remember what they are referring to. And you think "why would I want things to be like that anyway?" and you make a plan as to what you want to accomplish for the day.
> 
> Such is the life of a creative person.
> 
> I found myself thinking like that this morning. It isn't that I have run out of things to do - quite the contrary, but I am at a point where all the 'important things' are pretty much done for the moment and I am actually on top of things.
> 
> In the past, this would have bothered me tremendously.
> 
> I have always been the type of person who pushes myself harder than any one around me ever could. I had that type of personality where if I were to actually achieve all the goals I set out for myself, I would find myself not really feeling proud and accomplished, but wondering if I set my goals too low. How self defeating is that?
> 
> I think I have mellowed in the past couple of years though. It seems as I get older that I am finally figuring out that pushing yourself harder than you could ever expect to preform is not necessarily a good thing. You wind up living your life feeling that you fall short of your self-expectations and as a result your self esteem and self confidence is lacking. You then try to push harder in order to compensate for those feelings of inadequacy and that only serves to make the situation ever more difficult and perpetuate the cycle.
> 
> It is a difficult cycle to break once in it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. be it good habits or bad. As such, it seems that once we are in a habit, it is a challenge to deviate from our behavior, whether it is good for us or destructive. I think it comes from the comfort we as humans find in what we call 'routine.' We like to know what to expect and habits help insure us that there will be few (or less anyway) surprises.
> 
> Breaking habits invite changes in our lives. While some of us enjoy looking forward to new challenges and unexpected events, many of us are just too worn out from the day to day activities and happenings and aren't very open to these changes. Having habits and routines give us a sense of control and eliminating those also rob us of some of the security that we build for ourselves. And that could cause some discomfort.
> 
> So why all this talk of habits and routine and security?
> 
> Last night I had a moment when I actually felt 'caught up.' Now that may seem like a simple thing to most of you, but for the past half century or so that I have been on this planet, it is a rare occurrence. Especially around the holidays.
> 
> I finished all the instructions for the calendar project and they are ready to send to my editor. The laundry was done. The house was (pretty) clean. My emails were caught up. I had a rare night here alone with the cats and sat here sipping hot apple juice laced with cinnamon by the glowing light of my little holiday tree. Pancakes was curled up on my lap and I had some soft Christmas music playing and it actually felt good to just sit and do - nothing.
> 
> It didn't last too long, and I have much to do today. But for those few moments of quiet I sat there stroking the cat and thought to myself "this is good" and I found something that I have been in search of for a long, long time.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> I hope in reading this that you all find the time to reflect and savor your own lives. It is a small gift you give yourself that will be cherished for a lifetime.
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … "To achieve the strength we need in living, an inner life must be lived apart from the world.
> To wear the whole world as a loose garment is the key to serenity.
> Loosen your hold on earth, its cares and its worries.
> Unclasp your hold on other people and material things.
> Let go of resentments, they hurt only you, not the person, persons or institutions you resent.
> Relax your grip, and the tide of peace will flow in.
> Live in today, not in regrets over what happened yesterday, not in the fear and apprehension of what tomorrow may bring.
> The past is gone as a cloud of dust.
> Tomorrow may never come.
> We are faced with living just one day…today.
> Try to relax, rejoice, and be glad in it!"
> 
> (Unknown Author)


this is quit a life lesson today sheila

thank you

i'm still pondering 'think'

but you have given me an idea

now where is my lantern ….........


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Thoughtful Moment*
> 
> It goes against every fiber in your being. After years of self training, struggling and pushing just about every waking moment, one of the most difficult things to do is to back off and actually enjoy doing little or nothing. Then all of a sudden someone says that word to you ("relax!") and you look at them dumbfounded. The sound of the word triggers a vague memory in the back of your mind. You think back to a time long ago. Before children. Before you had your own business. A time when you woke up on a Saturday or Sunday morning and had no school and no other responsibility and said to yourself "What am I going to do today?" And then the little light bulb in your head begins to brighten and it comes to you. You remember what they are referring to. And you think "why would I want things to be like that anyway?" and you make a plan as to what you want to accomplish for the day.
> 
> Such is the life of a creative person.
> 
> I found myself thinking like that this morning. It isn't that I have run out of things to do - quite the contrary, but I am at a point where all the 'important things' are pretty much done for the moment and I am actually on top of things.
> 
> In the past, this would have bothered me tremendously.
> 
> I have always been the type of person who pushes myself harder than any one around me ever could. I had that type of personality where if I were to actually achieve all the goals I set out for myself, I would find myself not really feeling proud and accomplished, but wondering if I set my goals too low. How self defeating is that?
> 
> I think I have mellowed in the past couple of years though. It seems as I get older that I am finally figuring out that pushing yourself harder than you could ever expect to preform is not necessarily a good thing. You wind up living your life feeling that you fall short of your self-expectations and as a result your self esteem and self confidence is lacking. You then try to push harder in order to compensate for those feelings of inadequacy and that only serves to make the situation ever more difficult and perpetuate the cycle.
> 
> It is a difficult cycle to break once in it.
> 
> We are all creatures of habit. be it good habits or bad. As such, it seems that once we are in a habit, it is a challenge to deviate from our behavior, whether it is good for us or destructive. I think it comes from the comfort we as humans find in what we call 'routine.' We like to know what to expect and habits help insure us that there will be few (or less anyway) surprises.
> 
> Breaking habits invite changes in our lives. While some of us enjoy looking forward to new challenges and unexpected events, many of us are just too worn out from the day to day activities and happenings and aren't very open to these changes. Having habits and routines give us a sense of control and eliminating those also rob us of some of the security that we build for ourselves. And that could cause some discomfort.
> 
> So why all this talk of habits and routine and security?
> 
> Last night I had a moment when I actually felt 'caught up.' Now that may seem like a simple thing to most of you, but for the past half century or so that I have been on this planet, it is a rare occurrence. Especially around the holidays.
> 
> I finished all the instructions for the calendar project and they are ready to send to my editor. The laundry was done. The house was (pretty) clean. My emails were caught up. I had a rare night here alone with the cats and sat here sipping hot apple juice laced with cinnamon by the glowing light of my little holiday tree. Pancakes was curled up on my lap and I had some soft Christmas music playing and it actually felt good to just sit and do - nothing.
> 
> It didn't last too long, and I have much to do today. But for those few moments of quiet I sat there stroking the cat and thought to myself "this is good" and I found something that I have been in search of for a long, long time.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> I hope in reading this that you all find the time to reflect and savor your own lives. It is a small gift you give yourself that will be cherished for a lifetime.
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … "To achieve the strength we need in living, an inner life must be lived apart from the world.
> To wear the whole world as a loose garment is the key to serenity.
> Loosen your hold on earth, its cares and its worries.
> Unclasp your hold on other people and material things.
> Let go of resentments, they hurt only you, not the person, persons or institutions you resent.
> Relax your grip, and the tide of peace will flow in.
> Live in today, not in regrets over what happened yesterday, not in the fear and apprehension of what tomorrow may bring.
> The past is gone as a cloud of dust.
> Tomorrow may never come.
> We are faced with living just one day…today.
> Try to relax, rejoice, and be glad in it!"
> 
> (Unknown Author)


I find that I am having more of these relaxed moments and they last a little longer. No I have not caught
up on all my plans or work, it is just easier for me to enjoy life, not that I was ever ambitious, as Walt 
Kelly's Pogo once said "I is the laziest person in the world, people will just not give me a chance to prove 
it!" Thank you for sharing the thought and the picture and may you have many more such moments.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Please, Mr. Postman*

After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.

I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???

But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)

I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."

Was he kidding?!

I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.

Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.

It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .

I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)

Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.

Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.

But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)

Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.

Ah! The joys of the holidays! 










Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.

I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.

After all, it is only the 12th.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Mr. Postman*
> 
> After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???
> 
> But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)
> 
> I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."
> 
> Was he kidding?!
> 
> I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.
> 
> Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.
> 
> It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .
> 
> I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)
> 
> Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.
> 
> Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.
> 
> But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)
> 
> Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.
> 
> Ah! The joys of the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.
> 
> I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.
> 
> After all, it is only the 12th.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I'm still at the "side by side" slams-a month's mailing time + cost increase… sigh.

I recently ordered something from the States (and it arrived within a week) but sadly something was wrong with it and I called the customer service. The young lady on the phone was confused because according to their records the item hadn't been shipped yet! Ha-their service is faster than their employees  When we were done our conversation on the phone I wanted to say, "Just a moment, there is a knock on the door" and pretend that the item had arrived already. The service is so fast. 
.. the replacement item was on my doorstep in 2 (or maybe it was 3) days! From the States. And they had to print it first.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Mr. Postman*
> 
> After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???
> 
> But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)
> 
> I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."
> 
> Was he kidding?!
> 
> I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.
> 
> Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.
> 
> It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .
> 
> I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)
> 
> Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.
> 
> Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.
> 
> But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)
> 
> Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.
> 
> Ah! The joys of the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.
> 
> I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.
> 
> After all, it is only the 12th.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Wow, Debbie! You are certainly "the exception", although I sent a project to my editor last Monday and it got there by Friday (via Purolator courier, not Canada Post) I wish I had the money to send everything by Purolator, but alas, it isn't practical - especially for cards and such.

I find too that stuff always seems to get here faster then get "there". I am really not trying to bash Canada Post (too much!) because I do like the people that work in our town there. It is just frustrating and I have had so many orders lost and have had to reprint them and resend them and the US side blames Canada Post and Canada Post blames the US and they both blame customs. I am so HAPPY that most customers choose PDF files that I can email to them. That way "The Buck Stops Here!"

Thanks for your good story! I like hearing good things and happy endings!  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Mr. Postman*
> 
> After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???
> 
> But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)
> 
> I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."
> 
> Was he kidding?!
> 
> I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.
> 
> Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.
> 
> It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .
> 
> I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)
> 
> Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.
> 
> Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.
> 
> But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)
> 
> Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.
> 
> Ah! The joys of the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.
> 
> I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.
> 
> After all, it is only the 12th.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


don´t forget the small parcel Silke got from you, that arived pretty fast I think was it 8 -10 days or less
can´t realy remember now so back on the pink cloud and don´t start to worry before after eastern …. 

but its not just over there the mail is slow ….. last time I ordred something from Germany …
and it was just across the border (nearly) it took over three weeks to get here :-(

but usualy letters are way faster than parcels to arive so we cross our fingers for you Sheila

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Mr. Postman*
> 
> After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???
> 
> But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)
> 
> I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."
> 
> Was he kidding?!
> 
> I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.
> 
> Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.
> 
> It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .
> 
> I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)
> 
> Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.
> 
> Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.
> 
> But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)
> 
> Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.
> 
> Ah! The joys of the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.
> 
> I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.
> 
> After all, it is only the 12th.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thanks, Dennis: I do try to get stuff mailed early. There was a point at the end of November when I was going to get everything ready to send things out, but I didn't want them to come too early! (How's there for delusional thinking?) Some placed had Christmas stuff out in October here and it annoyed me so I didn't push it. Maybe by next year I will have my timing down a little bit better. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Mr. Postman*
> 
> After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???
> 
> But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)
> 
> I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."
> 
> Was he kidding?!
> 
> I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.
> 
> Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.
> 
> It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .
> 
> I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)
> 
> Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.
> 
> Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.
> 
> But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)
> 
> Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.
> 
> Ah! The joys of the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.
> 
> I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.
> 
> After all, it is only the 12th.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


*Nice package in mailbox!*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Mr. Postman*
> 
> After the momentary calm of Saturday evening, yesterday I was back to the reality of the season. There is so much that I need to accomplish and I had a good but busy day.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day wrapping things and writing cards. Even though I am a big fan of Ecards, I still enjoy sending 'real' cards that you can hold in your hand and touch. I was never big on cards, and went through only a few spurts of keeping up and sending them out on time. It always somewhat annoyed me to hear from others how all their shopping/decorating/cards were done by the first week of December. Didn't those people have anything else to do???
> 
> But somehow this year I got caught up in the season and decided I was going to get some cards out. I would worry that I am becoming one of 'them' but since it is the 12th already, chances are that many of the cards I am sending won't get there on time anyway. I have come to accept this realization, but being stubborn, forged ahead in hopes that the magical beavers at Canada Post would be in high gear for the holidays and get everything there quickly. (Fat chance! They are in reality probably sipping egg nog in some back room of the post office, watching the piles of letters and cards grow and feeling quite as if they have the upper hand in the matter.)
> 
> I had to chuckle at something my partner Kieth said the other day. While I was addressing a box that I needed to ship, I muttered something to myself that it would never arrive on time because it needed to go to the States and had the additional obstacle of getting through customs. Keith said to me "Well - with all the extra holiday packages, it will probably get through faster because they won't check things as carefully."
> 
> Was he kidding?!
> 
> I just stared at him and blinked, as I was at a loss for words. Was he that delusional to think that they actually took into account the holidays and prepared for them? I think not.
> 
> Last week when I was in the post office, I noticed these little half-sheet cards on the counter that were free for the taking. On them, was printed a schedule of 'Suggested dates to mail cards and packages to arrive before Christmas. In reading the list while I was waiting, I noticed that most of the dates, no matter which destination, were in November. I was already doomed.
> 
> It is one thing to take almost a month to deliver a letter. But it is another thing to post the lackluster schedule and wear it like a badge. And right next to that stack of papers, was the rate increase schedule which is going to take effect shortly. Hummmmm. . . .
> 
> I should have admitted my defeat right then and there, I am a stubborn girl. I am kind of thinking that if I get everything out today, there is still two weeks and a good chance that most of them will arrive on time. (Now who is the delusional one? I am really riding that pink cloud today, aren't I?)
> 
> Truth be told, I got some very nice cards (again) and I really wanted to send them. It seems that over the past couple of years I have began to have quite a collection of unused Christmas cards building up. I like to think of it as my 'box of good intentions' because I really do intend to send them and never get around to it. They get packed away with all the other remaining Christmas wrap and stored, and by the time I bring the box out the following year, I had already forgotten about them and purchased more cards.
> 
> Sometimes I like the older ones better and think I should just bring the new ones back, but then there is the dilemma of not remember who actually did get a card the previous year (as I do usually manage to get a few out!) and I don't want to risk sending the same card two years in a row. As a result, the pile keeps growing exponentially and every year I have more and more cards to choose from and confuse me. It's quite a pickle.
> 
> But this year, I found some really cool cards when I went with Keith and his mom a couple of weeks ago. As usual, last week when I retrieved my box of wrap and stuff there were several choices of cards from previous years to choose from in my arsenal so after the new ones ran out (I actually used all of them - which I am very proud!) I went with the box that had 22 of the 24 cards left, playing the odds that the two people who received those cards last year must have been on the top of the list and I would have already given them one of the new cards. (You can see that I have this all thought out very well!)
> 
> Bottom line is that they are done and I am done with writing them and I hope they get there before the year is over. If not, I suppose I will be early for next year. At least people will know that I am thinking about them (eventually!) Last year the cards that I did send in the middle of December, didn't arrive until the second week in January. I am not very optimistic as to them getting there any time soon. In any case, I have no danger of becoming one of 'those' who time things perfectly so that the cards arrive precisely as people are putting up their Christmas trees. I'll never be that good (nor do I aspire to!) and hope if I ever get into that 'annoying' group, someone close to me will slap me in the head and bring me back to my senses.
> 
> Ah! The joys of the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be running around a bit. I have to carefully orchestrate my outside errands to coincide with the pick up of the packages that are heading out for my children. Those are going by courier and there is a good chance that they will make it on time. I am sure it will shock my children to the core.
> 
> I will feel much better after I get through this day. After everything is on its way, it will only be a matter of getting stuff ready for people that I will see personally. I can handle that somewhat better it seems and feel a bit more in control of that situation.
> 
> After all, it is only the 12th.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


You never know what surprises the postman will bring, Joe!!! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.

I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)

Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.

Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.

After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.

A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .

That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.

Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.

Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.

I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.

I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!










Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sounds like you are off to a good day, even if you did start it with a picture of your attempt to herd cats.
Enjoy and thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I gotta have some eye candy in here each day, Gus! I was in a hurry and it was the best I could muster up to go with the story!

Have a great day 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


yep geting ready for Chrismas …. one big thing is covered and just outside the house 
ready to be brought in and dressed up with fancy colours and candles all over and the star is polished 
the matches is bought …..... so my job is done …. yah right start to believe on Santa …. my job is done 
we have disided not to make cookies and candy this year realy try not to get stressed by that too….
though I know I will miss both to make it and to eat it …. 
I got some shoptime the last two days … with ironwork …. a smithsvice and a bunch of deviders,compass, in and outside calibers , etc is now brought back to life …... those days life is good

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


You should post some pictures of your tree, Dennis! I would love to see them and some pictures of your little Christmas Elf (Silke) decorating it!  I did the same with the cookies. After making the one batch, I just don't have the time. I did find some really nice fancy shortbread cookies that were all different kinds (Many were decorated with CHOCOLATE!) and I splurged and got them. They came in a nice tin too (you know how I like boxes and containers!) so to me it was like getting a nice box with a cookie bonus!  They will do fine, as I don't need too many or my waistline will protest! LOL

Have a wonderful time decorating and sprucing up your tools. It sounds like you are having a good time and are really enjoying things. It makes me smile!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


its a little funny, us that love to work with wood and make things ourself 
do have a little corner in the hart to those tin containers … 
I got some last year with retro pictures /comercials
of cola just for dekoration … lol
yes I realy enjoy my time in the shop nomatter what I have to do 
and it most be becourse of this that they say here in this article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068416/Improve-health--garden-shed-How-solitude-help-lower-blood-pressure.html

its the perfect excuse for the shoptinker when the partner complains over the time they spent in there
and when they bring new tools into the house …..........*we are thinking of our health *.... LOL

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


That is funny Dennis! There is a satisfaction of being in your own world alone with your craft. It does bring peace and calm to your soul I believe.

I am fortunate that my partner is just as bad as I am in regards to woodworking. Although he has his time at the lathe for his own solitude and I have my painting. I think it is important to take that time to do what we like best for no other reason than we like to do it. There is a great sense of accomplishment and peace that I find in that! I am happy you find it too!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Well, I am really glad yesterday is behind me. It wasn't that it was a terrible day or anything, but it just seemed like there were too many errands and getting everything coordinated and done was a challenge.
> 
> I waited around here until about 11:30 for the pick up of my two kids' packages from Purolator. I am very fortunate that they offer pick up service at no additional cost. I actually couldn't believe it when I first heard about it. But they do and all I need to do is set up everything online and they magically appear at my door. I even print out all the documents and shipping labels needed for things and then I can track the packages from the moment they pick them up and scan them. (Did I ever say that I love technology?)
> 
> Coming from a big city like Chicago, I was more used to driving through traffic and waiting in line at the post office or at the UPS store. Fortunately back then I didn't have many larger boxes to ship, but I still had work orders that had to go out regularly. I usually sent them through the post office and when business was good, I remember standing in lines of ten or fifteen people at the post office on a daily basis.
> 
> Living here in the country things are quite different. I don't think ten or fifteen people would even fit in the lobby of my local post office and there is seldom more than one or two other people there at a time. It is a whole different world.
> 
> After the larger packages were picked up, I was out to door to do some other errands. I hit the gym and then had to go to a couple of stores and the bank and then the post office. I felt bad walking in with a box of assorted packages and envelopes because most of them had to go to the United States, which meant extra paperwork. In thinking about it, i figured out that there was no good time to do this without disrupting things. I had all the 'like' items together and tried to work as quickly as possible to fill out the short custom forms for the small packets. The clerk was very patient though and besides the initial "wow" she said when I walked in, didn't seem annoyed by things at all.
> 
> A couple of people came in while we were doing things, and fortunately they only needed stamps so it was OK to allow them to cut in and get their business done. It made me feel better about it anyway. After about fifteen minutes or so, we were done with everything and all was on its way. Now only time will tell as to who will get things before the holiday. We shall see. . .
> 
> That was a great burden off of me. I was quite anxious the past few days as I watched the clock tick down. I always tell myself that I won't fret about things like that but I can't deny being tense the past few days despite it. I get my moments of panic when it seems like I am spinning my wheels in the mud and like I am late with everything. But walking out of the post office, knowing that most everything is on its way alleviated a lot of the anxiety that was building. It was a small victory.
> 
> Today I am heading to Digby to meet with the group of girls that I used to go and paint with. It has been almost three years since I have seen some of them and I am very much looking forward to seeing everyone. Unfortunately, our painting group kind of fell apart, as life just got in the way for many in our group. The last time I attempted to go was the day when my car slid into the ditch, and after the six weeks or so it took for them to fix it, followed by the summer when we never met anyway, it just seemed with me living where I do now, it wasn't practical for me to continue going. Most of the others fell off too, and it is rare we all get together anymore.
> 
> Lunch today should be wonderful and I am going to thoroughly enjoy it. I then have some other appointments, including meeting up with another good friend in the afternoon that will make the day full.
> 
> I like this part of the holidays. Although it is busy, it is a good excuse to reconnect with friends and get together. In all the busyness, sometimes the best thing for us is to take some time out and just have fun.
> 
> I hope today finds you all getting caught up with your holiday preparations too. Part of what makes the holidays fun and special is the anticipation and getting ready for what is to come. We have to remember to take the time to enjoy those days and remind ourselves to appreciate them. And spending that time catching up with friends is a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hope your day today was better…

When I first saw your cat picture, it reminded me of those Puss in Boots pictures of yesteryear… with the chief cat in a Pirates hat, sword in the air, and with a knee propped up… Cat food I think… but they had fun with it…

NICE.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Holiday Spirit*

I must say that I am a little slow out of the gate this morning. I have been up for a couple of hours already, but I have spent the morning picking around Facebook and looking at all the great holiday pictures that my friends have posted.

Everyone is certainly busy with holiday activities and I am so happy that they like to share them with everyone. My good friend and fellow designer Diana Thompson and another friend of mine from Canada Diane Benoit have been posting some great pictures of their visit together. Diane is visiting Diana for a few days, and it is wonderful to see what they are up to. I met Diane in person when I was in Saratoga Springs this past March and she is as lovely in person as she is online. I love seeing far away friends finally get to meet face to face. It is nice to think how many friendships the common interest in woodworking has forged. I know for myself there are many.

This morning Diane posted pictures of a place in Theodore Alabama (where Diana lives) called Bellengrath Gardens. In seeing the pictures, I couldn't believe the wonderful beauty of their 'Magic Christmas in Lights' display. I couldn't figure out how to post her album here, so I found a video of it instead on YouTube. Although the video is from 2008, it does show the essence of the pictures I saw.

I thought you would all enjoy seeing it too.






As for me today, I have a few things to catch up on. It was a busy day yesterday and I had a wonderful time seeing my friends and hearing what they have been up to. I am thinking of some new ideas for the upcoming year and with everything that I need to be mailed out the door, I feel like I can have a good time finishing up my own stuff here and planning for the next season.

It's all good.

I hope you enjoy the little movie. I think it will be just the thing to get you into the holiday spirit.

Have a great day!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Spirit*
> 
> I must say that I am a little slow out of the gate this morning. I have been up for a couple of hours already, but I have spent the morning picking around Facebook and looking at all the great holiday pictures that my friends have posted.
> 
> Everyone is certainly busy with holiday activities and I am so happy that they like to share them with everyone. My good friend and fellow designer Diana Thompson and another friend of mine from Canada Diane Benoit have been posting some great pictures of their visit together. Diane is visiting Diana for a few days, and it is wonderful to see what they are up to. I met Diane in person when I was in Saratoga Springs this past March and she is as lovely in person as she is online. I love seeing far away friends finally get to meet face to face. It is nice to think how many friendships the common interest in woodworking has forged. I know for myself there are many.
> 
> This morning Diane posted pictures of a place in Theodore Alabama (where Diana lives) called Bellengrath Gardens. In seeing the pictures, I couldn't believe the wonderful beauty of their 'Magic Christmas in Lights' display. I couldn't figure out how to post her album here, so I found a video of it instead on YouTube. Although the video is from 2008, it does show the essence of the pictures I saw.
> 
> I thought you would all enjoy seeing it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me today, I have a few things to catch up on. It was a busy day yesterday and I had a wonderful time seeing my friends and hearing what they have been up to. I am thinking of some new ideas for the upcoming year and with everything that I need to be mailed out the door, I feel like I can have a good time finishing up my own stuff here and planning for the next season.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the little movie. I think it will be just the thing to get you into the holiday spirit.
> 
> Have a great day!


I have found the Video to be VERY SLOW loading… ends up playing a few seconds (less than 10), loads for less than 10 seconds, etc, etc. Will try it later when maybe not so busy…

From what I saw & heard, it looks very nice…

edit:
I tried it again… went better… stopped for a long time at 4:01… then at 8:34… a few minor stops to end.

That was quite a display of Lights, etc.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Spirit*
> 
> I must say that I am a little slow out of the gate this morning. I have been up for a couple of hours already, but I have spent the morning picking around Facebook and looking at all the great holiday pictures that my friends have posted.
> 
> Everyone is certainly busy with holiday activities and I am so happy that they like to share them with everyone. My good friend and fellow designer Diana Thompson and another friend of mine from Canada Diane Benoit have been posting some great pictures of their visit together. Diane is visiting Diana for a few days, and it is wonderful to see what they are up to. I met Diane in person when I was in Saratoga Springs this past March and she is as lovely in person as she is online. I love seeing far away friends finally get to meet face to face. It is nice to think how many friendships the common interest in woodworking has forged. I know for myself there are many.
> 
> This morning Diane posted pictures of a place in Theodore Alabama (where Diana lives) called Bellengrath Gardens. In seeing the pictures, I couldn't believe the wonderful beauty of their 'Magic Christmas in Lights' display. I couldn't figure out how to post her album here, so I found a video of it instead on YouTube. Although the video is from 2008, it does show the essence of the pictures I saw.
> 
> I thought you would all enjoy seeing it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me today, I have a few things to catch up on. It was a busy day yesterday and I had a wonderful time seeing my friends and hearing what they have been up to. I am thinking of some new ideas for the upcoming year and with everything that I need to be mailed out the door, I feel like I can have a good time finishing up my own stuff here and planning for the next season.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the little movie. I think it will be just the thing to get you into the holiday spirit.
> 
> Have a great day!


That is weird, Joe. I am sorry if that is the case.  It loaded "normally" for me but I understand not wanting to watch it if it was that slow. I wish I could have figured how to link to the album, but since it was in someone else's facebook, I didn't think it would work. Thanks for letting me know. In any case it was pretty.

I hope you are having a good day. Take care, Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Spirit*
> 
> I must say that I am a little slow out of the gate this morning. I have been up for a couple of hours already, but I have spent the morning picking around Facebook and looking at all the great holiday pictures that my friends have posted.
> 
> Everyone is certainly busy with holiday activities and I am so happy that they like to share them with everyone. My good friend and fellow designer Diana Thompson and another friend of mine from Canada Diane Benoit have been posting some great pictures of their visit together. Diane is visiting Diana for a few days, and it is wonderful to see what they are up to. I met Diane in person when I was in Saratoga Springs this past March and she is as lovely in person as she is online. I love seeing far away friends finally get to meet face to face. It is nice to think how many friendships the common interest in woodworking has forged. I know for myself there are many.
> 
> This morning Diane posted pictures of a place in Theodore Alabama (where Diana lives) called Bellengrath Gardens. In seeing the pictures, I couldn't believe the wonderful beauty of their 'Magic Christmas in Lights' display. I couldn't figure out how to post her album here, so I found a video of it instead on YouTube. Although the video is from 2008, it does show the essence of the pictures I saw.
> 
> I thought you would all enjoy seeing it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me today, I have a few things to catch up on. It was a busy day yesterday and I had a wonderful time seeing my friends and hearing what they have been up to. I am thinking of some new ideas for the upcoming year and with everything that I need to be mailed out the door, I feel like I can have a good time finishing up my own stuff here and planning for the next season.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the little movie. I think it will be just the thing to get you into the holiday spirit.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,

Here is a link direct to YouTube... It's still hurky - jurky...

I right clicked the video then clicked "Copy Video URL".


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Spirit*
> 
> I must say that I am a little slow out of the gate this morning. I have been up for a couple of hours already, but I have spent the morning picking around Facebook and looking at all the great holiday pictures that my friends have posted.
> 
> Everyone is certainly busy with holiday activities and I am so happy that they like to share them with everyone. My good friend and fellow designer Diana Thompson and another friend of mine from Canada Diane Benoit have been posting some great pictures of their visit together. Diane is visiting Diana for a few days, and it is wonderful to see what they are up to. I met Diane in person when I was in Saratoga Springs this past March and she is as lovely in person as she is online. I love seeing far away friends finally get to meet face to face. It is nice to think how many friendships the common interest in woodworking has forged. I know for myself there are many.
> 
> This morning Diane posted pictures of a place in Theodore Alabama (where Diana lives) called Bellengrath Gardens. In seeing the pictures, I couldn't believe the wonderful beauty of their 'Magic Christmas in Lights' display. I couldn't figure out how to post her album here, so I found a video of it instead on YouTube. Although the video is from 2008, it does show the essence of the pictures I saw.
> 
> I thought you would all enjoy seeing it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me today, I have a few things to catch up on. It was a busy day yesterday and I had a wonderful time seeing my friends and hearing what they have been up to. I am thinking of some new ideas for the upcoming year and with everything that I need to be mailed out the door, I feel like I can have a good time finishing up my own stuff here and planning for the next season.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the little movie. I think it will be just the thing to get you into the holiday spirit.
> 
> Have a great day!


I don't know, Joe. I looked at about half of it and it looked OK. YouTube is funny that way. Sometimes it acts up. Maybe by tomorrow it will be OK. Again, I am sorry. 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Spirit*
> 
> I must say that I am a little slow out of the gate this morning. I have been up for a couple of hours already, but I have spent the morning picking around Facebook and looking at all the great holiday pictures that my friends have posted.
> 
> Everyone is certainly busy with holiday activities and I am so happy that they like to share them with everyone. My good friend and fellow designer Diana Thompson and another friend of mine from Canada Diane Benoit have been posting some great pictures of their visit together. Diane is visiting Diana for a few days, and it is wonderful to see what they are up to. I met Diane in person when I was in Saratoga Springs this past March and she is as lovely in person as she is online. I love seeing far away friends finally get to meet face to face. It is nice to think how many friendships the common interest in woodworking has forged. I know for myself there are many.
> 
> This morning Diane posted pictures of a place in Theodore Alabama (where Diana lives) called Bellengrath Gardens. In seeing the pictures, I couldn't believe the wonderful beauty of their 'Magic Christmas in Lights' display. I couldn't figure out how to post her album here, so I found a video of it instead on YouTube. Although the video is from 2008, it does show the essence of the pictures I saw.
> 
> I thought you would all enjoy seeing it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me today, I have a few things to catch up on. It was a busy day yesterday and I had a wonderful time seeing my friends and hearing what they have been up to. I am thinking of some new ideas for the upcoming year and with everything that I need to be mailed out the door, I feel like I can have a good time finishing up my own stuff here and planning for the next season.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the little movie. I think it will be just the thing to get you into the holiday spirit.
> 
> Have a great day!


Frequently the videos on this site perform as Joe stated on my computer, but his one is showing with no
problem. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Calm*

I have to be honest with you all, lately it has been a little difficult to write here every morning. I have been working on several different 'secret' things and I can't really share them here. Last year, I painted my partner's mom a box that she could keep her needlework supplies in and I was able to show the progress here, but since then, she has gotten a laptop and I know there are days when she does read my blog. Many of my other friends and family also check in now and then so I don't want to risk showing what I am up to if it is to be a surprise. So we have to talk about other things.

The days are passing quickly and I am busier than ever. I was able to finish getting all the packages and holiday cards in the mail earlier this week, and with seeing my friends at our luncheon on Tuesday, I was able to deliver some ornaments and holiday greetings in person.

Our gathering was wonderful, but went by much too quickly. Seeing everyone together after almost three years was certainly a treat and the table was filled with several lively conversations at once - just like the painting sessions used to be. It seems to me however that everyone has gone into different directions and life has taken over. For myself, I know it isn't practical for me to make the hour long trip to go paint every Tuesday - especially in the cold weather. With my car being parked until spring, I can't expect Keith to drive me there every week and wait the day to take me home again. It just wouldn't work.

I toy with the idea of getting a second vehicle for winter, but I usually am able to talk myself out of it fairly quickly. The cost of registration, insurance and upkeep for something that I only would use a couple of times a year really isn't a good way for me to spend money. For the very few times I would use it, the cost would be much too high. When I think of the times when I need a vehicle in the winter, I can't really justify the cost of getting another one. Besides, there are things I can do here and I never seem to have enough time to finish them anyway.

I am torn between moving ahead and designing for the next seasons and taking the time to enjoy the season that I am in. So often as a designer I am so out of sync with real time. I am making Santa Clauses and Christmas items in the sweltering heat of summer and honeybees on the frosty cold days of winter. By the time the actual season or holiday arrives, it is sometimes anti-climatic and somewhat of an afterthought.

I really don't want that to happen this year. Although I am not fully in the clear, I am on the best footing in regards to my company than I have been in a long time and feel like I want to kind of relax and enjoy that a bit. But I don't want to relax too much. Resting on my accomplishments isn't a role that I enjoy playing. Besides, my head is still exploding with ideas and there is so much that is ahead of me that I still want and need to do. But will a week or so of 'coasting' really hurt things in the big picture?

The web site has slowed down a bit, which is expected about now. Because we provide patterns for people to make their gifts, our season tends to peak sometime in the beginning of December. Overall, the year was incredible, despite the economy and our trip to the States. Between the preparation time for a couple of months prior to leaving for the trip and the time gone, as well as getting back into the swing of things when we returned, we figure that the trip took us out of the production mode for at least a couple of months. That's a lot for someone like me who is pretty much the entire business. I am kind of looking forward to seeing how we will do next year when our efforts can remain focused for the entire year. I am excited about it.

I decided that I am going to work on Ellen's fence pieces today and spend the day painting. I really want to reach the goal of having them done by the time we see them at Christmas. Although they are Christmas pieces and won't be used until next year, it is the best I could do for them. I think they are going to take a couple of full days to finish up and I will document my progress here over the next couple of days.

I am satisfied with how things are going. I have heard a lot of good feedback from my customers on both what we already produced for them and also what they would like to see us do in the future. And I know that some of the ideas that I have rattling around in my head are going to be good. Not all - but some. So while I sit here and paint, I will be multi-tasking by thinking about and planning for the year ahead. I am good at doing that.

Sometimes it is a good thing to slow things down a little. While part of me just wants to jump in and begin working on the new ideas that I have, there is another part of me that wants to allow the waves in the pool to settle so that I can clearly see what is ahead and which direction I need to go. Stopping for a minute and gathering my thoughts is something I feel far more beneficial than being overwhelmed by thinking in too many directions at once.  The right path will eventually show itself. But only if I permit it to do so.










"We rest here while we can, but we hear the ocean calling in our dreams,
And we know by the morning, the wind will fill our sails to test the seams.
The calm is on the water and part of us would linger by the shore.
For ships are safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."
~ Song "Ships" by Tom Kimmel and Michael Lille

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I have to be honest with you all, lately it has been a little difficult to write here every morning. I have been working on several different 'secret' things and I can't really share them here. Last year, I painted my partner's mom a box that she could keep her needlework supplies in and I was able to show the progress here, but since then, she has gotten a laptop and I know there are days when she does read my blog. Many of my other friends and family also check in now and then so I don't want to risk showing what I am up to if it is to be a surprise. So we have to talk about other things.
> 
> The days are passing quickly and I am busier than ever. I was able to finish getting all the packages and holiday cards in the mail earlier this week, and with seeing my friends at our luncheon on Tuesday, I was able to deliver some ornaments and holiday greetings in person.
> 
> Our gathering was wonderful, but went by much too quickly. Seeing everyone together after almost three years was certainly a treat and the table was filled with several lively conversations at once - just like the painting sessions used to be. It seems to me however that everyone has gone into different directions and life has taken over. For myself, I know it isn't practical for me to make the hour long trip to go paint every Tuesday - especially in the cold weather. With my car being parked until spring, I can't expect Keith to drive me there every week and wait the day to take me home again. It just wouldn't work.
> 
> I toy with the idea of getting a second vehicle for winter, but I usually am able to talk myself out of it fairly quickly. The cost of registration, insurance and upkeep for something that I only would use a couple of times a year really isn't a good way for me to spend money. For the very few times I would use it, the cost would be much too high. When I think of the times when I need a vehicle in the winter, I can't really justify the cost of getting another one. Besides, there are things I can do here and I never seem to have enough time to finish them anyway.
> 
> I am torn between moving ahead and designing for the next seasons and taking the time to enjoy the season that I am in. So often as a designer I am so out of sync with real time. I am making Santa Clauses and Christmas items in the sweltering heat of summer and honeybees on the frosty cold days of winter. By the time the actual season or holiday arrives, it is sometimes anti-climatic and somewhat of an afterthought.
> 
> I really don't want that to happen this year. Although I am not fully in the clear, I am on the best footing in regards to my company than I have been in a long time and feel like I want to kind of relax and enjoy that a bit. But I don't want to relax too much. Resting on my accomplishments isn't a role that I enjoy playing. Besides, my head is still exploding with ideas and there is so much that is ahead of me that I still want and need to do. But will a week or so of 'coasting' really hurt things in the big picture?
> 
> The web site has slowed down a bit, which is expected about now. Because we provide patterns for people to make their gifts, our season tends to peak sometime in the beginning of December. Overall, the year was incredible, despite the economy and our trip to the States. Between the preparation time for a couple of months prior to leaving for the trip and the time gone, as well as getting back into the swing of things when we returned, we figure that the trip took us out of the production mode for at least a couple of months. That's a lot for someone like me who is pretty much the entire business. I am kind of looking forward to seeing how we will do next year when our efforts can remain focused for the entire year. I am excited about it.
> 
> I decided that I am going to work on Ellen's fence pieces today and spend the day painting. I really want to reach the goal of having them done by the time we see them at Christmas. Although they are Christmas pieces and won't be used until next year, it is the best I could do for them. I think they are going to take a couple of full days to finish up and I will document my progress here over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am satisfied with how things are going. I have heard a lot of good feedback from my customers on both what we already produced for them and also what they would like to see us do in the future. And I know that some of the ideas that I have rattling around in my head are going to be good. Not all - but some. So while I sit here and paint, I will be multi-tasking by thinking about and planning for the year ahead. I am good at doing that.
> 
> Sometimes it is a good thing to slow things down a little. While part of me just wants to jump in and begin working on the new ideas that I have, there is another part of me that wants to allow the waves in the pool to settle so that I can clearly see what is ahead and which direction I need to go. Stopping for a minute and gathering my thoughts is something I feel far more beneficial than being overwhelmed by thinking in too many directions at once. The right path will eventually show itself. But only if I permit it to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We rest here while we can, but we hear the ocean calling in our dreams,
> And we know by the morning, the wind will fill our sails to test the seams.
> The calm is on the water and part of us would linger by the shore.
> For ships are safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."
> ~ Song "Ships" by Tom Kimmel and Michael Lille
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


time to kick back and take stock, lovely serene tranquil setting there sheila, enjoy your down time, you deserve it..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I have to be honest with you all, lately it has been a little difficult to write here every morning. I have been working on several different 'secret' things and I can't really share them here. Last year, I painted my partner's mom a box that she could keep her needlework supplies in and I was able to show the progress here, but since then, she has gotten a laptop and I know there are days when she does read my blog. Many of my other friends and family also check in now and then so I don't want to risk showing what I am up to if it is to be a surprise. So we have to talk about other things.
> 
> The days are passing quickly and I am busier than ever. I was able to finish getting all the packages and holiday cards in the mail earlier this week, and with seeing my friends at our luncheon on Tuesday, I was able to deliver some ornaments and holiday greetings in person.
> 
> Our gathering was wonderful, but went by much too quickly. Seeing everyone together after almost three years was certainly a treat and the table was filled with several lively conversations at once - just like the painting sessions used to be. It seems to me however that everyone has gone into different directions and life has taken over. For myself, I know it isn't practical for me to make the hour long trip to go paint every Tuesday - especially in the cold weather. With my car being parked until spring, I can't expect Keith to drive me there every week and wait the day to take me home again. It just wouldn't work.
> 
> I toy with the idea of getting a second vehicle for winter, but I usually am able to talk myself out of it fairly quickly. The cost of registration, insurance and upkeep for something that I only would use a couple of times a year really isn't a good way for me to spend money. For the very few times I would use it, the cost would be much too high. When I think of the times when I need a vehicle in the winter, I can't really justify the cost of getting another one. Besides, there are things I can do here and I never seem to have enough time to finish them anyway.
> 
> I am torn between moving ahead and designing for the next seasons and taking the time to enjoy the season that I am in. So often as a designer I am so out of sync with real time. I am making Santa Clauses and Christmas items in the sweltering heat of summer and honeybees on the frosty cold days of winter. By the time the actual season or holiday arrives, it is sometimes anti-climatic and somewhat of an afterthought.
> 
> I really don't want that to happen this year. Although I am not fully in the clear, I am on the best footing in regards to my company than I have been in a long time and feel like I want to kind of relax and enjoy that a bit. But I don't want to relax too much. Resting on my accomplishments isn't a role that I enjoy playing. Besides, my head is still exploding with ideas and there is so much that is ahead of me that I still want and need to do. But will a week or so of 'coasting' really hurt things in the big picture?
> 
> The web site has slowed down a bit, which is expected about now. Because we provide patterns for people to make their gifts, our season tends to peak sometime in the beginning of December. Overall, the year was incredible, despite the economy and our trip to the States. Between the preparation time for a couple of months prior to leaving for the trip and the time gone, as well as getting back into the swing of things when we returned, we figure that the trip took us out of the production mode for at least a couple of months. That's a lot for someone like me who is pretty much the entire business. I am kind of looking forward to seeing how we will do next year when our efforts can remain focused for the entire year. I am excited about it.
> 
> I decided that I am going to work on Ellen's fence pieces today and spend the day painting. I really want to reach the goal of having them done by the time we see them at Christmas. Although they are Christmas pieces and won't be used until next year, it is the best I could do for them. I think they are going to take a couple of full days to finish up and I will document my progress here over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am satisfied with how things are going. I have heard a lot of good feedback from my customers on both what we already produced for them and also what they would like to see us do in the future. And I know that some of the ideas that I have rattling around in my head are going to be good. Not all - but some. So while I sit here and paint, I will be multi-tasking by thinking about and planning for the year ahead. I am good at doing that.
> 
> Sometimes it is a good thing to slow things down a little. While part of me just wants to jump in and begin working on the new ideas that I have, there is another part of me that wants to allow the waves in the pool to settle so that I can clearly see what is ahead and which direction I need to go. Stopping for a minute and gathering my thoughts is something I feel far more beneficial than being overwhelmed by thinking in too many directions at once. The right path will eventually show itself. But only if I permit it to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We rest here while we can, but we hear the ocean calling in our dreams,
> And we know by the morning, the wind will fill our sails to test the seams.
> The calm is on the water and part of us would linger by the shore.
> For ships are safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."
> ~ Song "Ships" by Tom Kimmel and Michael Lille
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


ha ha hiding the treasurres to be revealed in the end of December is something all have to be stressed over 
since everyone and everybody getting a very long nose they have stick into every little corner and box they can find and if they find some mull that is freshly shoveled you can bett they will dig into that too with the 
same shovel ..nothing to do about it except geting three safecloset inside each other with a tripplecode 
on all the saftydoors that only can be opened the 24/12 …... LOL

if you ever spend the money on other wheels then consider a 4×4 wheel truck to houl all the goodies
in the back …... naaa better think of how to get a cossy little woodworking shed to work in and to have 
all your wood and maschinery in so when you close the door for the day you know its resting time 

take care
Dennis


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I have to be honest with you all, lately it has been a little difficult to write here every morning. I have been working on several different 'secret' things and I can't really share them here. Last year, I painted my partner's mom a box that she could keep her needlework supplies in and I was able to show the progress here, but since then, she has gotten a laptop and I know there are days when she does read my blog. Many of my other friends and family also check in now and then so I don't want to risk showing what I am up to if it is to be a surprise. So we have to talk about other things.
> 
> The days are passing quickly and I am busier than ever. I was able to finish getting all the packages and holiday cards in the mail earlier this week, and with seeing my friends at our luncheon on Tuesday, I was able to deliver some ornaments and holiday greetings in person.
> 
> Our gathering was wonderful, but went by much too quickly. Seeing everyone together after almost three years was certainly a treat and the table was filled with several lively conversations at once - just like the painting sessions used to be. It seems to me however that everyone has gone into different directions and life has taken over. For myself, I know it isn't practical for me to make the hour long trip to go paint every Tuesday - especially in the cold weather. With my car being parked until spring, I can't expect Keith to drive me there every week and wait the day to take me home again. It just wouldn't work.
> 
> I toy with the idea of getting a second vehicle for winter, but I usually am able to talk myself out of it fairly quickly. The cost of registration, insurance and upkeep for something that I only would use a couple of times a year really isn't a good way for me to spend money. For the very few times I would use it, the cost would be much too high. When I think of the times when I need a vehicle in the winter, I can't really justify the cost of getting another one. Besides, there are things I can do here and I never seem to have enough time to finish them anyway.
> 
> I am torn between moving ahead and designing for the next seasons and taking the time to enjoy the season that I am in. So often as a designer I am so out of sync with real time. I am making Santa Clauses and Christmas items in the sweltering heat of summer and honeybees on the frosty cold days of winter. By the time the actual season or holiday arrives, it is sometimes anti-climatic and somewhat of an afterthought.
> 
> I really don't want that to happen this year. Although I am not fully in the clear, I am on the best footing in regards to my company than I have been in a long time and feel like I want to kind of relax and enjoy that a bit. But I don't want to relax too much. Resting on my accomplishments isn't a role that I enjoy playing. Besides, my head is still exploding with ideas and there is so much that is ahead of me that I still want and need to do. But will a week or so of 'coasting' really hurt things in the big picture?
> 
> The web site has slowed down a bit, which is expected about now. Because we provide patterns for people to make their gifts, our season tends to peak sometime in the beginning of December. Overall, the year was incredible, despite the economy and our trip to the States. Between the preparation time for a couple of months prior to leaving for the trip and the time gone, as well as getting back into the swing of things when we returned, we figure that the trip took us out of the production mode for at least a couple of months. That's a lot for someone like me who is pretty much the entire business. I am kind of looking forward to seeing how we will do next year when our efforts can remain focused for the entire year. I am excited about it.
> 
> I decided that I am going to work on Ellen's fence pieces today and spend the day painting. I really want to reach the goal of having them done by the time we see them at Christmas. Although they are Christmas pieces and won't be used until next year, it is the best I could do for them. I think they are going to take a couple of full days to finish up and I will document my progress here over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am satisfied with how things are going. I have heard a lot of good feedback from my customers on both what we already produced for them and also what they would like to see us do in the future. And I know that some of the ideas that I have rattling around in my head are going to be good. Not all - but some. So while I sit here and paint, I will be multi-tasking by thinking about and planning for the year ahead. I am good at doing that.
> 
> Sometimes it is a good thing to slow things down a little. While part of me just wants to jump in and begin working on the new ideas that I have, there is another part of me that wants to allow the waves in the pool to settle so that I can clearly see what is ahead and which direction I need to go. Stopping for a minute and gathering my thoughts is something I feel far more beneficial than being overwhelmed by thinking in too many directions at once. The right path will eventually show itself. But only if I permit it to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We rest here while we can, but we hear the ocean calling in our dreams,
> And we know by the morning, the wind will fill our sails to test the seams.
> The calm is on the water and part of us would linger by the shore.
> For ships are safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."
> ~ Song "Ships" by Tom Kimmel and Michael Lille
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Shiela,

I enjoy your blog and reading about your state of mind. I envy you your cats. I had a lovely cat that would come and sit in the shop with me and then sit on my lap when it was easy chair time. Alas fifteen year old cats develop health problems and we had to put him down this fall. I am not ready to go through that again, but there are two cats that seem to find the rodent population in my barn a tasty addition to their diet. I don't think these cats are feral, they are simply too fat, but they are skittish and always hide when I go out to the shop. In time, they may join me in the shop, time will tell.

Thanks for the insights into your life.

Ham


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I have to be honest with you all, lately it has been a little difficult to write here every morning. I have been working on several different 'secret' things and I can't really share them here. Last year, I painted my partner's mom a box that she could keep her needlework supplies in and I was able to show the progress here, but since then, she has gotten a laptop and I know there are days when she does read my blog. Many of my other friends and family also check in now and then so I don't want to risk showing what I am up to if it is to be a surprise. So we have to talk about other things.
> 
> The days are passing quickly and I am busier than ever. I was able to finish getting all the packages and holiday cards in the mail earlier this week, and with seeing my friends at our luncheon on Tuesday, I was able to deliver some ornaments and holiday greetings in person.
> 
> Our gathering was wonderful, but went by much too quickly. Seeing everyone together after almost three years was certainly a treat and the table was filled with several lively conversations at once - just like the painting sessions used to be. It seems to me however that everyone has gone into different directions and life has taken over. For myself, I know it isn't practical for me to make the hour long trip to go paint every Tuesday - especially in the cold weather. With my car being parked until spring, I can't expect Keith to drive me there every week and wait the day to take me home again. It just wouldn't work.
> 
> I toy with the idea of getting a second vehicle for winter, but I usually am able to talk myself out of it fairly quickly. The cost of registration, insurance and upkeep for something that I only would use a couple of times a year really isn't a good way for me to spend money. For the very few times I would use it, the cost would be much too high. When I think of the times when I need a vehicle in the winter, I can't really justify the cost of getting another one. Besides, there are things I can do here and I never seem to have enough time to finish them anyway.
> 
> I am torn between moving ahead and designing for the next seasons and taking the time to enjoy the season that I am in. So often as a designer I am so out of sync with real time. I am making Santa Clauses and Christmas items in the sweltering heat of summer and honeybees on the frosty cold days of winter. By the time the actual season or holiday arrives, it is sometimes anti-climatic and somewhat of an afterthought.
> 
> I really don't want that to happen this year. Although I am not fully in the clear, I am on the best footing in regards to my company than I have been in a long time and feel like I want to kind of relax and enjoy that a bit. But I don't want to relax too much. Resting on my accomplishments isn't a role that I enjoy playing. Besides, my head is still exploding with ideas and there is so much that is ahead of me that I still want and need to do. But will a week or so of 'coasting' really hurt things in the big picture?
> 
> The web site has slowed down a bit, which is expected about now. Because we provide patterns for people to make their gifts, our season tends to peak sometime in the beginning of December. Overall, the year was incredible, despite the economy and our trip to the States. Between the preparation time for a couple of months prior to leaving for the trip and the time gone, as well as getting back into the swing of things when we returned, we figure that the trip took us out of the production mode for at least a couple of months. That's a lot for someone like me who is pretty much the entire business. I am kind of looking forward to seeing how we will do next year when our efforts can remain focused for the entire year. I am excited about it.
> 
> I decided that I am going to work on Ellen's fence pieces today and spend the day painting. I really want to reach the goal of having them done by the time we see them at Christmas. Although they are Christmas pieces and won't be used until next year, it is the best I could do for them. I think they are going to take a couple of full days to finish up and I will document my progress here over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am satisfied with how things are going. I have heard a lot of good feedback from my customers on both what we already produced for them and also what they would like to see us do in the future. And I know that some of the ideas that I have rattling around in my head are going to be good. Not all - but some. So while I sit here and paint, I will be multi-tasking by thinking about and planning for the year ahead. I am good at doing that.
> 
> Sometimes it is a good thing to slow things down a little. While part of me just wants to jump in and begin working on the new ideas that I have, there is another part of me that wants to allow the waves in the pool to settle so that I can clearly see what is ahead and which direction I need to go. Stopping for a minute and gathering my thoughts is something I feel far more beneficial than being overwhelmed by thinking in too many directions at once. The right path will eventually show itself. But only if I permit it to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We rest here while we can, but we hear the ocean calling in our dreams,
> And we know by the morning, the wind will fill our sails to test the seams.
> The calm is on the water and part of us would linger by the shore.
> For ships are safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."
> ~ Song "Ships" by Tom Kimmel and Michael Lille
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Hi Sheila.

Here's a suggestion to help keep you in the spirit of the holiday while working…

Do some Christmas projects for *next* year's issue of the magazine. I know they often send "themes" to work towards for the issues a few months ahead so you can't do the whole thing ahead of that, but a few small "filler" items might be useful and be something you could do this far in advance. This gives you double benefits: helping your mood during the season and lessening the workload next year.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Calm*
> 
> I have to be honest with you all, lately it has been a little difficult to write here every morning. I have been working on several different 'secret' things and I can't really share them here. Last year, I painted my partner's mom a box that she could keep her needlework supplies in and I was able to show the progress here, but since then, she has gotten a laptop and I know there are days when she does read my blog. Many of my other friends and family also check in now and then so I don't want to risk showing what I am up to if it is to be a surprise. So we have to talk about other things.
> 
> The days are passing quickly and I am busier than ever. I was able to finish getting all the packages and holiday cards in the mail earlier this week, and with seeing my friends at our luncheon on Tuesday, I was able to deliver some ornaments and holiday greetings in person.
> 
> Our gathering was wonderful, but went by much too quickly. Seeing everyone together after almost three years was certainly a treat and the table was filled with several lively conversations at once - just like the painting sessions used to be. It seems to me however that everyone has gone into different directions and life has taken over. For myself, I know it isn't practical for me to make the hour long trip to go paint every Tuesday - especially in the cold weather. With my car being parked until spring, I can't expect Keith to drive me there every week and wait the day to take me home again. It just wouldn't work.
> 
> I toy with the idea of getting a second vehicle for winter, but I usually am able to talk myself out of it fairly quickly. The cost of registration, insurance and upkeep for something that I only would use a couple of times a year really isn't a good way for me to spend money. For the very few times I would use it, the cost would be much too high. When I think of the times when I need a vehicle in the winter, I can't really justify the cost of getting another one. Besides, there are things I can do here and I never seem to have enough time to finish them anyway.
> 
> I am torn between moving ahead and designing for the next seasons and taking the time to enjoy the season that I am in. So often as a designer I am so out of sync with real time. I am making Santa Clauses and Christmas items in the sweltering heat of summer and honeybees on the frosty cold days of winter. By the time the actual season or holiday arrives, it is sometimes anti-climatic and somewhat of an afterthought.
> 
> I really don't want that to happen this year. Although I am not fully in the clear, I am on the best footing in regards to my company than I have been in a long time and feel like I want to kind of relax and enjoy that a bit. But I don't want to relax too much. Resting on my accomplishments isn't a role that I enjoy playing. Besides, my head is still exploding with ideas and there is so much that is ahead of me that I still want and need to do. But will a week or so of 'coasting' really hurt things in the big picture?
> 
> The web site has slowed down a bit, which is expected about now. Because we provide patterns for people to make their gifts, our season tends to peak sometime in the beginning of December. Overall, the year was incredible, despite the economy and our trip to the States. Between the preparation time for a couple of months prior to leaving for the trip and the time gone, as well as getting back into the swing of things when we returned, we figure that the trip took us out of the production mode for at least a couple of months. That's a lot for someone like me who is pretty much the entire business. I am kind of looking forward to seeing how we will do next year when our efforts can remain focused for the entire year. I am excited about it.
> 
> I decided that I am going to work on Ellen's fence pieces today and spend the day painting. I really want to reach the goal of having them done by the time we see them at Christmas. Although they are Christmas pieces and won't be used until next year, it is the best I could do for them. I think they are going to take a couple of full days to finish up and I will document my progress here over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am satisfied with how things are going. I have heard a lot of good feedback from my customers on both what we already produced for them and also what they would like to see us do in the future. And I know that some of the ideas that I have rattling around in my head are going to be good. Not all - but some. So while I sit here and paint, I will be multi-tasking by thinking about and planning for the year ahead. I am good at doing that.
> 
> Sometimes it is a good thing to slow things down a little. While part of me just wants to jump in and begin working on the new ideas that I have, there is another part of me that wants to allow the waves in the pool to settle so that I can clearly see what is ahead and which direction I need to go. Stopping for a minute and gathering my thoughts is something I feel far more beneficial than being overwhelmed by thinking in too many directions at once. The right path will eventually show itself. But only if I permit it to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We rest here while we can, but we hear the ocean calling in our dreams,
> And we know by the morning, the wind will fill our sails to test the seams.
> The calm is on the water and part of us would linger by the shore.
> For ships are safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."
> ~ Song "Ships" by Tom Kimmel and Michael Lille
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Thanks for the comments guys! I am sorry I didn't get back to you here sooner. 

I am enjoying picking around, Steve. I do think I need this, although I don't think I could ever be idle. It is just working in a different direction I think. Something that isn't for pay. We all need that once in a while. It is a shame I feel guilty about it so much! 

Dennis - I was a devil when I was young. My sister and I were masters at gently picking the tape off the end of our packages and carefully sliding them out to see what they were before Christmas. Then we would slide them back in and re tape them and no one was the wiser. (My mom worked so we had the house to ourselves after school until dinner!) What brats we were! When I wrapped my kids packages, I usually stored them at my friend Cari's house down the street. That way they were safe 

Ham - I always say that if I died and came back an animal, I would want to be one of my cats. They are spoiled rotten. But who cares? They give me so much back and add so much fun to my life. Who says I can't show my appreciation to them. Most of the time they come when I call them even when I *don't* have food! (That's good by cat standards!) Kindness costs nothing!

And Paul - I often think about doing things a full year ahead. I don't know if I am that patient though. Maybe so in part. I am already thinking of fall and Halloween stuff for next year and may be doing that soon. Yes, my life is in a time warp, but on the good side, every day is a holiday! What can be better?

Have a great one everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Researching Where To Sell Your Items*

One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.

As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.

I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.

I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.

One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.

Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.

Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.

Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.

But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.

The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.

When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.

For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.

I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.










Have a great day!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with.  I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you for a very insiteful post and all the good information contained. YES I feel that those of us that are "in the craft business" should always be researching. At each craft show I take a 5×7 tablet and make notes. What sold well, what did not, what did the customers ask for, what did others have.

I, also, have just started a list of next years plans. Things I would like to do or do better. Things I would like to learn like stain/painting (Saman products).

I feel that it is important to stretch your thoughts. Lets say a goal is to have 5 scrollsaws, upgraded dust collection system, WEB-Site and an online order system. Now a bit of far reaching in some areas however it starts you thinking. OK so you will scale back in some areas but at least you will be ahead of where you are now.

I, also, look at lots of LJ projects, pattern WEB-Sites and areas where I can get ideas. Perhaps I will use it as is or change to meet my needs or abilities. Just part of putting things into my brain bucket and hope I can retreive it.

Thanks always for all the good information and patterns.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila.

While I have little experience selling my wood work, I have had many decades of it selling my leather work, ans selling crafts is selling crafts, right?

Here are some things I've learned over the years…

First let's look at buying in general. People will more readily part with $10 than they will $50. I remember the old joke about the little girl selling apples on a street corner. When asked how much her apples were, she would reply "$100 each." When someone said "You won't sell very many apples at that price", her reply was " It only takes one!" We all know what her chances are of selling that one, don't we? The lesson is, set your prices reasonable for what you are selling. If it's worth a buck, charge a buck, not five.

When buying gifts, people have a small core they buy expensive gifts for, like spouses, children, parents, siblings and such. These people will get gifts decided upon with a good knowledge of the recipient's tastes. "Impulse" buying for these people is unlikely. However, people usually have a larger list of gifts to buy for people not as close to them. These are your biggest market. They often have no idea what to get these people and are looking for ideas. If you show them something that sparks their imagination, you have a sale.

*Personalization sells!* I can't stress this strongly enough. For example, Steve Good has a program that generates designs for oval key tags with names on them. These should be big sellers at this time of year. Put them together with the next point and you have an excellent item for selling at these shows.

*People love to watch it being made! * Taking the above mentioned key tags, if you have your saw set up and have a supply of the oval blanks all cut and sanded to the same outside profile, you won't be able to keep up with the orders. People will be attracted to your table or stall by the sound of the saw, and stand there for a while to see how it's done. Then they'll look over your wares. Have your best and flashiest stuff up high and to the rear, where it is easy to see but out of the way. Chances are it will not sell, but it will get their attention. They will subconsciously think "I'd like that, but since I can't afford that piece, here is a piece I* can *afford" looking at the stuff at the front of the table or stall, like sample key tags. "Gee, I need an inexpensive gift for George, and he would love something with his name on it" they'll think, and you have a sale.

Practice! Before the season, practice making the key tags or whatever you have decided your mass seller(s) will be and get fast at doing them. Decide if you will do all the work or have someone with you doing the less skilled stuff, like gluing the parts of the key tags together. Look for shortcuts like pre-cutting the blanks for the key tags that will save time at the show. Time there is money, especially with busier shows. Time at home is more relaxed, so do as much there as you can beforehand. I remember one show in Windsor I attended as part of a team of leather craftsmen. There were three of us, plus three kids (of one of the team members) who worked the sales tables with us behind them at our benches. We made three things and those three only: braided wristbands, watchband with initials on them, and key tags with initials. We were there twelve hours a day all three days of a long weekend. By the end of the show, we were beat! We hadn't even had time to grab a bite to eat!

After expenses, we cleared a net of more each than any of us made a *month* in our regular jobs! This was highly unusual, as it was an internationally attended show with tons of advertising and over 20 years in existence to draw on. Still it gives you an idea what can be done.

By the way, while we had show pieces worth up to $1,000 or more each, none of the items we sold were priced at more than $20. The booth next to us had some beautiful stuff too, and his prices were reasonable for the quality. However, he didn't do his craft there and he didn't do personalized stuff. He LOST money that weekend!

So there is a summary of my selling experience at craft show sales. (At least the high points) I hope some of it gives you an idea or two that helps you make some money from these great places to sell your wares.

Happy selling!

Paul


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


AND when someone post this much information I print it off and keep it in a file. NOW I may know every thing he said however it has got to stay on the front page of the old mind.


----------



## Jimper

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


One lesson I caught on to fast when it comes to sellingback in my teens and later years in business and Zig Ziglar backs this up. For me it was at first selling fireworks and later a phoyography studio and a pet shop. DO NOT form any precieved notions that somebody cannot afford to buy or spend as much for something. Treat them like they have a fat generous bankroll. They just might. Don't judge by their clothes or their grammer or command of language. They might buy a cheapie or maybe nothing at all , but if you impress them they will be back.
It is still very important that reguardless they leave with a card and brochure so they can at least get you later. 
Keep the dream alive. Have you ever when you wanted to buy a new vehicle gone to the dealer and taken home a brochure that you dreamed over maybe for weeks. Maybe you never could buy it or maybe you did? But every time you looked at the brochure you wanted it all the more didn't you.
Some people just don't carry a lot of cash for what ever reason. Maybe they have to wait until payday or just maybe that special gift date is not until some future time.

Anyway whatever the reason never consider a customer cannot afford or buy something.

Always ask for the sale. After all if you give them a few moments it is only fair they give you a moment.
There are ways to do this without just asking them to buy.
Example, First off be sincere no matter what.
Ask
Q..who would this be for?
Now you have planted the idea of buying it.
Q..and what is her name.
You just invoked some emotion even if it is the name of a pet, or better yet a mentor maybe .
Get them to talk . This will not work for you if you cannot be genuine. People will see through the fake.
Q.. I made one of those for my Aunt and shee keeps it bu her phone all of the time and will not answer her phone without it handy..
That is a person you are talking to. A person who has the same emotions about things as you do. Love.disgust, fear,sadness,,a person who desires attention, a person who does not want to be pressured any more than you do but still desires help.

So your customer buys a fast to make cheaper item. Well and good.
Maybe they say they are just looking. Fine , give them some more to look at later.Most of all remember you are not selling…You are assisting someone in buying.

One last hint or tip…
Have a freebie. This can be as simple and easy as say a bowl of mint balls. Offering on of those ball can help you get the conversation going.Maybe where they have to stop closer to get one. Put the bowl where they will have to do just that.
Almost forgot…Have you ever been at one of these things or even at a place like Silver Dollar City. MO and did not want to buy some interesting things because you would have to carry it around the rest of the time maybe not returning to that area until later? Find that area agin? Oh well I didn't need it that badly anyway?
Disney World, Orlando or where ever?
Be prepared with some flat Rate postage boxes that will hold what you are offering for sale.
They can buy one from you and adress it and you will be glad to mail it for them.. They might get you to pack it but have them seal it and it has the post office behind it from the seal point on..

Know what else just such an addition for a spouse to sell such a service on the side might not be such a bad idea.. Even UPS or Fed Ex or somethingOf course the percentage extra would have to be worked out.

Jim P
Jimper
Brownwood.TX


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


These are great ideas. I really appreciate the input. There are so many good ideas which will help people be successful in selling their works of art. Keep them coming! I am sure that many others will benefit from all of your experiences! Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Jim.

Good points. I too am a big fan of Zig's.

Another answer for the "I'm just looking" is "might there be something specific you're looking for? We don't have everything we make on display here due to space constraints, but if there is something yoiu're looking for, let me know. Maybe we have one in stock or could make it for you." This shows the customer you are seriously interested in helping him find what he wants and not just out to sell him whatever you have on hand.

As for the taking a brochure idea, my dream car for many years was the Chrysler New Yorker. A city block long, humunguous V-8 up front, thermostatically controlled air conditioning, cruise control, 6 way power seats, and so on. The epitome of luxury on 4 wheels. I couldn't afford one, so I picked up a brochure at the local dealer's and cut out the picture from the front page. This picture went up on my shaving mirror where it stared back at me every morning. Years later, my wife fell in love with the Chrysler P T Cruiser. She too went the picture on the mirror route.

Guess which two cars were the only brand new cars we ever bought, and which two cars were kept the longest, one of which we still own and enjoy?

As you say, we aren't salespeople. We are "purchasing assistants". Help people get what they want, even if they don't yet know they want it, and you will never have to "sell" anything. You'll just have to wrap up the purchases you helped people make. Just don't forget to collect the cash.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


Jimpers,

Very good tips…!!


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Researching Where To Sell Your Items*
> 
> One of the best parts of belonging to creative forums such as Lumberjocks.com and Steve Good's forum is seeing how creative others can be. And one of the best times to see all this creativity is around the holiday season. After the long hot summer, it seems that fall is the ideal time for people to get back to the shop and make projects not only for their own gifts, but also for selling at local businesses and at holiday craft shows.
> 
> As a designer, it is very helpful to hear the stories of others who attend and participate in these local craft shows. While no one show or area can give a definitive answer as to what would be successful, it does help guide my way of thinking when I am designing for the next year, along with my customers' requests. We always have to think ahead.
> 
> I enjoy hearing about shows and seeing pictures from those who participate. For someone like me who doesn't have many options for doing local shows, it is the chance to join in the excitement and cheer on my friends. Even though every story may not be that of a raging success, it seems that the online community does step up and give suggestions and words of support to those who may not have fared well. And that I think means a lot. So often we judge ourselves only by the dollar amount of what we sold and we forget to add in the other factors such as the economy, timing and even how much the show is advertised. It is good to have our friends here to remind us of these other things.
> 
> I heard a lot of good stories this year, and a few of others who struggled. It was good to see the great support that was given to those who were down about not doing very well, and it also gave a lot of hope when I heard of those who did. It just goes to show that there are many factors that contribute to the success of selling at a show and made others aware of what they may want to look for when choosing a show. I believe that networking definitely benefits all who are involved.
> 
> One conclusion that I have come to is that even though the economy is bad, it doesn't necessarily mean that things are bad for those who create items to sell. Many, it seems are going back to simpler things in these difficult economic times and I think that it can be a great opportunity for those who craft to shine. The trick I think is to do projects that will bring you a reasonable amount of money for your time and materials. This doesn't always mean the most intricate and complicated project you can come up with. I find in reading that many times the simpler items are the ones that sell the best.
> 
> Ornaments seem to have always done well and this year seems no exception. Customers are more willing to reach into their pockets for small ticket items than large ones, and those small sales can add up quickly. People in general are downsizing and setting lower limits on what they are giving. The economy is playing a large part in this and it only makes sense that most are offering small token gifts rather than something larger. Since this seems as if it will be the trend for quite a while, it may be something to consider when you are planning out what you are doing for next year. While we all like to push the envelop of our creativity and challenge ourselves, maybe those larger and more time-consuming projects would be better saved for our own personal gifts or satisfaction and not made with the intent of resellign them. It is just a thought.
> 
> Many people work all year for the holiday shows. Some start as early as January while the ideas they have had from the previous season are still fresh in their minds. I think that it is a great way to go about things. It gives time to research and find out about what is available in your area and also give you an early start planning.
> 
> Two weeks ago, my partner Keith heard about a show here in the area. Since he is quite new to selling his work, he thought that perhaps he would jump in and see how his pens would go. The cost of the table was only $10 so the risk was small. All he would be risking really was the two days he would be there.
> 
> But not being an impulsive person, he was undecided as to if he really wanted to participate. He talked it over with me for a while and his dad had even offered to go there with him for the days and help. He was almost leaning to joining in and he started looking for the contact information to sign up, as he forgot to book mark it on his computer. After two days of searching, he finally gave up. He looked in all the local papers and asked around and no one heard of the show. Did he imagine it? We even drove place the hall where it was to be held and there were no signs or posters or any information whatsoever as to the event. He finally gave it up.
> 
> The Monday after the sale was to be, we were driving down the main street near the hall and we saw a piece of poster board mounted on the light pole which announced the sale. It had an arrow pointing to the hall just up the street where the sale was held. We looked to each other and said 'that was it?'. It certainly couldn't have been much.
> 
> When we thought about it afterword, we were very happy that we didn't participate. The thought of all the time and effort it would have taken to set up a decent display and have everything ready (like cards and descriptions and pricing, etc.) not to mention the two days of having to sit there would have really been a waste. It was hard to believe that he would have been able to sell even one pen there. It would have been demoralizing too, as shows such as that often are. It was one of those times when you need to pull on the 'things happen for a reason' mentality.
> 
> For us this was a cheap lesson. I suppose that is the reason that I want to share it with you. A little research can go a long way in helping you find a good venue for your work. So much of it is trial and error, but there are factors that you can consider to help you make good decisions as to where you choose to sell. Perhaps the pickings are slim, such as our case, but isn't it better to know the facts going in and even not participate at all rather than waste your time setting up and trying to sell your wonderful items in a place that just doesn't fit? I think most of us have been there before and no matter how we justify it, it is quite a blow to our creativity.
> 
> I hope all of you who participated in shows or had items in shops over the holidays had great experiences. For those of you who may have not, I hope that you at least had fun and learned a little bit about why you may not have done so well. Chances are with a little research and some tweaking, you will find the most successful way to market your crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


some food for thought. Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thank You to Ellen35!*

I am involved in several different forums. My association with groups an online forums began back in 1997 when I got my first home computer. I was just beginning to work as a designer in the scroll saw and woodworking field and I had met some people at some of the scroll saw picnics who used the computer frequently. I thought it was a great way to keep in touch with others from all over the country, and keep our passion for woodworking alive throughout the year.

As the internet grew, so did our group of friends. Soon we met regularly on Tuesday and Thursday nights in a chat room hosted by American Woodworker (I think) magazine. On those nights, there were anywhere from 10 to sometimes even 50 of us participating at a given time. I remember how amazed I was that we were all able to talk and visit real time - even though we lived anywhere from New York to Chicago to Oregon. We would chat and laugh and visit just as if we were all sitting in the same room. There were no stalkers or predators there, just a bunch of people brought together by their love of woodworking.

Many years have passed since then and the internet has come a long, long way. While I don't visit the chat rooms very often, I am still friends with many of those that used to be in our original group. Several of them I have met in person, and some of them (like my friend Leldon, who helps me proof read my patterns) I still am very close with and talk to several times a week. It is really a great thing.

We hear a lot about 'social networking' these days. There are so many sites like Facebook and Lumberjocks and others of that nature that bring people with common interests together. These sites offer a gathering place where we can share stories, pictures and knowledge, and they become the catalyst for some wonderful friendships. I have witnessed that first hand, and I can attest to the many friendships that I have made this way. I have 'met' people from all over the world here, who have helped me and supported me and have cheered me on through good times and bad. While I have never met many of these people in person, I don't doubt for a second that they are my friends, and consider them as such.

There is something about creative people getting together that is truly wonderful. While many online places seem to invite deception and dishonesty, I find that these sites filled with creative people - be it my woodworking friends or my painting friends - are filled with genuine, caring and talented people who just want to share their creativity with others. Of course, there are a few exceptions that may pop up here and that, but for the most part, I find that it is a safe place to enjoy each other's talents and share knowledge and love of our craft. I thoroughly enjoy coming here each day and I truly value the many friendships that I have made with people all over the world, some who I have never met face to face.

Yesterday in the mail I received a wonderful gift from a friend here on Lumberjocks. It was a gift of a beautiful cutting board from Ellen35. I have been 'buddies' with Ellen almost since I have been coming to the site, and she really helped me out last summer when I had some bad reactions to some bug bites. Her thoughtfulness and kind advice helped me a great deal and I was grateful that she took the extra time to talk to me about the problem I had.

Ellen has always been a great support not only to myself, but to others here on the site. I have enjoyed not only seeing her beautiful projects but also hearing stories of how she has interacted with many other woodworkers, several whom she was fortunate to have met in person.

I was so thrilled to receive this nice little board. It is made mostly of beautifully figured cherry, and has a thin inlaid stripe of maple and a walnut edge.










It is compact in size and wonderful for those smaller cutting jobs around the kitchen. I currently have a cheap nylon board in the same size which I do use frequently, but is an eyesore. While I am tempted to not use this because it is so pretty, I think I will use it as it is intended and enjoy it in the way it was meant to be enjoyed.










It is people like this that keep me coming back here every morning. You are all wonderful and supportive and I see how you all help each other and keep encouraging and teaching and sharing. This is a community that I want to be a part of and I am grateful that you all have accepted me the way you have. I have made a lot of wonderful and lasting friendships here and I feel as close to you all as if you are right down the road from me, even though many of you are half a world apart.

Thank you so much, Ellen. Your caring and giving and amazing talent reaches so far. You are a fine representation of how so many people on this site are, and show that there are many, many good people in the world who are kind and thoughtful and make beautiful things just for the sake of making themselves and others happy. I so appreciate your kind and thoughtful gift. And I will cherish it for years to come.

Have a beautiful day everyone! Try to do something to make someone smile.


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You to Ellen35!*
> 
> I am involved in several different forums. My association with groups an online forums began back in 1997 when I got my first home computer. I was just beginning to work as a designer in the scroll saw and woodworking field and I had met some people at some of the scroll saw picnics who used the computer frequently. I thought it was a great way to keep in touch with others from all over the country, and keep our passion for woodworking alive throughout the year.
> 
> As the internet grew, so did our group of friends. Soon we met regularly on Tuesday and Thursday nights in a chat room hosted by American Woodworker (I think) magazine. On those nights, there were anywhere from 10 to sometimes even 50 of us participating at a given time. I remember how amazed I was that we were all able to talk and visit real time - even though we lived anywhere from New York to Chicago to Oregon. We would chat and laugh and visit just as if we were all sitting in the same room. There were no stalkers or predators there, just a bunch of people brought together by their love of woodworking.
> 
> Many years have passed since then and the internet has come a long, long way. While I don't visit the chat rooms very often, I am still friends with many of those that used to be in our original group. Several of them I have met in person, and some of them (like my friend Leldon, who helps me proof read my patterns) I still am very close with and talk to several times a week. It is really a great thing.
> 
> We hear a lot about 'social networking' these days. There are so many sites like Facebook and Lumberjocks and others of that nature that bring people with common interests together. These sites offer a gathering place where we can share stories, pictures and knowledge, and they become the catalyst for some wonderful friendships. I have witnessed that first hand, and I can attest to the many friendships that I have made this way. I have 'met' people from all over the world here, who have helped me and supported me and have cheered me on through good times and bad. While I have never met many of these people in person, I don't doubt for a second that they are my friends, and consider them as such.
> 
> There is something about creative people getting together that is truly wonderful. While many online places seem to invite deception and dishonesty, I find that these sites filled with creative people - be it my woodworking friends or my painting friends - are filled with genuine, caring and talented people who just want to share their creativity with others. Of course, there are a few exceptions that may pop up here and that, but for the most part, I find that it is a safe place to enjoy each other's talents and share knowledge and love of our craft. I thoroughly enjoy coming here each day and I truly value the many friendships that I have made with people all over the world, some who I have never met face to face.
> 
> Yesterday in the mail I received a wonderful gift from a friend here on Lumberjocks. It was a gift of a beautiful cutting board from Ellen35. I have been 'buddies' with Ellen almost since I have been coming to the site, and she really helped me out last summer when I had some bad reactions to some bug bites. Her thoughtfulness and kind advice helped me a great deal and I was grateful that she took the extra time to talk to me about the problem I had.
> 
> Ellen has always been a great support not only to myself, but to others here on the site. I have enjoyed not only seeing her beautiful projects but also hearing stories of how she has interacted with many other woodworkers, several whom she was fortunate to have met in person.
> 
> I was so thrilled to receive this nice little board. It is made mostly of beautifully figured cherry, and has a thin inlaid stripe of maple and a walnut edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is compact in size and wonderful for those smaller cutting jobs around the kitchen. I currently have a cheap nylon board in the same size which I do use frequently, but is an eyesore. While I am tempted to not use this because it is so pretty, I think I will use it as it is intended and enjoy it in the way it was meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like this that keep me coming back here every morning. You are all wonderful and supportive and I see how you all help each other and keep encouraging and teaching and sharing. This is a community that I want to be a part of and I am grateful that you all have accepted me the way you have. I have made a lot of wonderful and lasting friendships here and I feel as close to you all as if you are right down the road from me, even though many of you are half a world apart.
> 
> Thank you so much, Ellen. Your caring and giving and amazing talent reaches so far. You are a fine representation of how so many people on this site are, and show that there are many, many good people in the world who are kind and thoughtful and make beautiful things just for the sake of making themselves and others happy. I so appreciate your kind and thoughtful gift. And I will cherish it for years to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone! Try to do something to make someone smile.


I am humbled by your kind words. It is my pleasure to send something to my friends. It is part of who we are as people and woodworkers that we be kind and thoughtful. I can only aspire to be both.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and to all my LJ friends.
Ellen


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You to Ellen35!*
> 
> I am involved in several different forums. My association with groups an online forums began back in 1997 when I got my first home computer. I was just beginning to work as a designer in the scroll saw and woodworking field and I had met some people at some of the scroll saw picnics who used the computer frequently. I thought it was a great way to keep in touch with others from all over the country, and keep our passion for woodworking alive throughout the year.
> 
> As the internet grew, so did our group of friends. Soon we met regularly on Tuesday and Thursday nights in a chat room hosted by American Woodworker (I think) magazine. On those nights, there were anywhere from 10 to sometimes even 50 of us participating at a given time. I remember how amazed I was that we were all able to talk and visit real time - even though we lived anywhere from New York to Chicago to Oregon. We would chat and laugh and visit just as if we were all sitting in the same room. There were no stalkers or predators there, just a bunch of people brought together by their love of woodworking.
> 
> Many years have passed since then and the internet has come a long, long way. While I don't visit the chat rooms very often, I am still friends with many of those that used to be in our original group. Several of them I have met in person, and some of them (like my friend Leldon, who helps me proof read my patterns) I still am very close with and talk to several times a week. It is really a great thing.
> 
> We hear a lot about 'social networking' these days. There are so many sites like Facebook and Lumberjocks and others of that nature that bring people with common interests together. These sites offer a gathering place where we can share stories, pictures and knowledge, and they become the catalyst for some wonderful friendships. I have witnessed that first hand, and I can attest to the many friendships that I have made this way. I have 'met' people from all over the world here, who have helped me and supported me and have cheered me on through good times and bad. While I have never met many of these people in person, I don't doubt for a second that they are my friends, and consider them as such.
> 
> There is something about creative people getting together that is truly wonderful. While many online places seem to invite deception and dishonesty, I find that these sites filled with creative people - be it my woodworking friends or my painting friends - are filled with genuine, caring and talented people who just want to share their creativity with others. Of course, there are a few exceptions that may pop up here and that, but for the most part, I find that it is a safe place to enjoy each other's talents and share knowledge and love of our craft. I thoroughly enjoy coming here each day and I truly value the many friendships that I have made with people all over the world, some who I have never met face to face.
> 
> Yesterday in the mail I received a wonderful gift from a friend here on Lumberjocks. It was a gift of a beautiful cutting board from Ellen35. I have been 'buddies' with Ellen almost since I have been coming to the site, and she really helped me out last summer when I had some bad reactions to some bug bites. Her thoughtfulness and kind advice helped me a great deal and I was grateful that she took the extra time to talk to me about the problem I had.
> 
> Ellen has always been a great support not only to myself, but to others here on the site. I have enjoyed not only seeing her beautiful projects but also hearing stories of how she has interacted with many other woodworkers, several whom she was fortunate to have met in person.
> 
> I was so thrilled to receive this nice little board. It is made mostly of beautifully figured cherry, and has a thin inlaid stripe of maple and a walnut edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is compact in size and wonderful for those smaller cutting jobs around the kitchen. I currently have a cheap nylon board in the same size which I do use frequently, but is an eyesore. While I am tempted to not use this because it is so pretty, I think I will use it as it is intended and enjoy it in the way it was meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like this that keep me coming back here every morning. You are all wonderful and supportive and I see how you all help each other and keep encouraging and teaching and sharing. This is a community that I want to be a part of and I am grateful that you all have accepted me the way you have. I have made a lot of wonderful and lasting friendships here and I feel as close to you all as if you are right down the road from me, even though many of you are half a world apart.
> 
> Thank you so much, Ellen. Your caring and giving and amazing talent reaches so far. You are a fine representation of how so many people on this site are, and show that there are many, many good people in the world who are kind and thoughtful and make beautiful things just for the sake of making themselves and others happy. I so appreciate your kind and thoughtful gift. And I will cherish it for years to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone! Try to do something to make someone smile.


Ellen,

I think you hit the nail on the head when you said "It is part of who we are as people and woodworkers that we be kind and thoughtful".

I don't think I know of any woodworkers who aren't as you describe. We like to give - both advice and gifts. 

I think we also gain our best joy from seeing others enjoy the gifts we give. That's what makes LJ's so fantastic!

BTW, that is a very pretty cutting board - great work Ellen!

Happy Holidays to all!

-bob


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You to Ellen35!*
> 
> I am involved in several different forums. My association with groups an online forums began back in 1997 when I got my first home computer. I was just beginning to work as a designer in the scroll saw and woodworking field and I had met some people at some of the scroll saw picnics who used the computer frequently. I thought it was a great way to keep in touch with others from all over the country, and keep our passion for woodworking alive throughout the year.
> 
> As the internet grew, so did our group of friends. Soon we met regularly on Tuesday and Thursday nights in a chat room hosted by American Woodworker (I think) magazine. On those nights, there were anywhere from 10 to sometimes even 50 of us participating at a given time. I remember how amazed I was that we were all able to talk and visit real time - even though we lived anywhere from New York to Chicago to Oregon. We would chat and laugh and visit just as if we were all sitting in the same room. There were no stalkers or predators there, just a bunch of people brought together by their love of woodworking.
> 
> Many years have passed since then and the internet has come a long, long way. While I don't visit the chat rooms very often, I am still friends with many of those that used to be in our original group. Several of them I have met in person, and some of them (like my friend Leldon, who helps me proof read my patterns) I still am very close with and talk to several times a week. It is really a great thing.
> 
> We hear a lot about 'social networking' these days. There are so many sites like Facebook and Lumberjocks and others of that nature that bring people with common interests together. These sites offer a gathering place where we can share stories, pictures and knowledge, and they become the catalyst for some wonderful friendships. I have witnessed that first hand, and I can attest to the many friendships that I have made this way. I have 'met' people from all over the world here, who have helped me and supported me and have cheered me on through good times and bad. While I have never met many of these people in person, I don't doubt for a second that they are my friends, and consider them as such.
> 
> There is something about creative people getting together that is truly wonderful. While many online places seem to invite deception and dishonesty, I find that these sites filled with creative people - be it my woodworking friends or my painting friends - are filled with genuine, caring and talented people who just want to share their creativity with others. Of course, there are a few exceptions that may pop up here and that, but for the most part, I find that it is a safe place to enjoy each other's talents and share knowledge and love of our craft. I thoroughly enjoy coming here each day and I truly value the many friendships that I have made with people all over the world, some who I have never met face to face.
> 
> Yesterday in the mail I received a wonderful gift from a friend here on Lumberjocks. It was a gift of a beautiful cutting board from Ellen35. I have been 'buddies' with Ellen almost since I have been coming to the site, and she really helped me out last summer when I had some bad reactions to some bug bites. Her thoughtfulness and kind advice helped me a great deal and I was grateful that she took the extra time to talk to me about the problem I had.
> 
> Ellen has always been a great support not only to myself, but to others here on the site. I have enjoyed not only seeing her beautiful projects but also hearing stories of how she has interacted with many other woodworkers, several whom she was fortunate to have met in person.
> 
> I was so thrilled to receive this nice little board. It is made mostly of beautifully figured cherry, and has a thin inlaid stripe of maple and a walnut edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is compact in size and wonderful for those smaller cutting jobs around the kitchen. I currently have a cheap nylon board in the same size which I do use frequently, but is an eyesore. While I am tempted to not use this because it is so pretty, I think I will use it as it is intended and enjoy it in the way it was meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like this that keep me coming back here every morning. You are all wonderful and supportive and I see how you all help each other and keep encouraging and teaching and sharing. This is a community that I want to be a part of and I am grateful that you all have accepted me the way you have. I have made a lot of wonderful and lasting friendships here and I feel as close to you all as if you are right down the road from me, even though many of you are half a world apart.
> 
> Thank you so much, Ellen. Your caring and giving and amazing talent reaches so far. You are a fine representation of how so many people on this site are, and show that there are many, many good people in the world who are kind and thoughtful and make beautiful things just for the sake of making themselves and others happy. I so appreciate your kind and thoughtful gift. And I will cherish it for years to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone! Try to do something to make someone smile.


Hi Sheila;

That is a beautiful gift. Ellen did a great job on it. The back, with the bumpers and the signature block show a high level of professionalism.

And I agree, Lumberjocks is a great resource for us all.

Lee


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You to Ellen35!*
> 
> I am involved in several different forums. My association with groups an online forums began back in 1997 when I got my first home computer. I was just beginning to work as a designer in the scroll saw and woodworking field and I had met some people at some of the scroll saw picnics who used the computer frequently. I thought it was a great way to keep in touch with others from all over the country, and keep our passion for woodworking alive throughout the year.
> 
> As the internet grew, so did our group of friends. Soon we met regularly on Tuesday and Thursday nights in a chat room hosted by American Woodworker (I think) magazine. On those nights, there were anywhere from 10 to sometimes even 50 of us participating at a given time. I remember how amazed I was that we were all able to talk and visit real time - even though we lived anywhere from New York to Chicago to Oregon. We would chat and laugh and visit just as if we were all sitting in the same room. There were no stalkers or predators there, just a bunch of people brought together by their love of woodworking.
> 
> Many years have passed since then and the internet has come a long, long way. While I don't visit the chat rooms very often, I am still friends with many of those that used to be in our original group. Several of them I have met in person, and some of them (like my friend Leldon, who helps me proof read my patterns) I still am very close with and talk to several times a week. It is really a great thing.
> 
> We hear a lot about 'social networking' these days. There are so many sites like Facebook and Lumberjocks and others of that nature that bring people with common interests together. These sites offer a gathering place where we can share stories, pictures and knowledge, and they become the catalyst for some wonderful friendships. I have witnessed that first hand, and I can attest to the many friendships that I have made this way. I have 'met' people from all over the world here, who have helped me and supported me and have cheered me on through good times and bad. While I have never met many of these people in person, I don't doubt for a second that they are my friends, and consider them as such.
> 
> There is something about creative people getting together that is truly wonderful. While many online places seem to invite deception and dishonesty, I find that these sites filled with creative people - be it my woodworking friends or my painting friends - are filled with genuine, caring and talented people who just want to share their creativity with others. Of course, there are a few exceptions that may pop up here and that, but for the most part, I find that it is a safe place to enjoy each other's talents and share knowledge and love of our craft. I thoroughly enjoy coming here each day and I truly value the many friendships that I have made with people all over the world, some who I have never met face to face.
> 
> Yesterday in the mail I received a wonderful gift from a friend here on Lumberjocks. It was a gift of a beautiful cutting board from Ellen35. I have been 'buddies' with Ellen almost since I have been coming to the site, and she really helped me out last summer when I had some bad reactions to some bug bites. Her thoughtfulness and kind advice helped me a great deal and I was grateful that she took the extra time to talk to me about the problem I had.
> 
> Ellen has always been a great support not only to myself, but to others here on the site. I have enjoyed not only seeing her beautiful projects but also hearing stories of how she has interacted with many other woodworkers, several whom she was fortunate to have met in person.
> 
> I was so thrilled to receive this nice little board. It is made mostly of beautifully figured cherry, and has a thin inlaid stripe of maple and a walnut edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is compact in size and wonderful for those smaller cutting jobs around the kitchen. I currently have a cheap nylon board in the same size which I do use frequently, but is an eyesore. While I am tempted to not use this because it is so pretty, I think I will use it as it is intended and enjoy it in the way it was meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like this that keep me coming back here every morning. You are all wonderful and supportive and I see how you all help each other and keep encouraging and teaching and sharing. This is a community that I want to be a part of and I am grateful that you all have accepted me the way you have. I have made a lot of wonderful and lasting friendships here and I feel as close to you all as if you are right down the road from me, even though many of you are half a world apart.
> 
> Thank you so much, Ellen. Your caring and giving and amazing talent reaches so far. You are a fine representation of how so many people on this site are, and show that there are many, many good people in the world who are kind and thoughtful and make beautiful things just for the sake of making themselves and others happy. I so appreciate your kind and thoughtful gift. And I will cherish it for years to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone! Try to do something to make someone smile.


Really nice cutting board Ellen, and I couldn't agree more
Sheila, about creative people on this forum and others
like it.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You to Ellen35!*
> 
> I am involved in several different forums. My association with groups an online forums began back in 1997 when I got my first home computer. I was just beginning to work as a designer in the scroll saw and woodworking field and I had met some people at some of the scroll saw picnics who used the computer frequently. I thought it was a great way to keep in touch with others from all over the country, and keep our passion for woodworking alive throughout the year.
> 
> As the internet grew, so did our group of friends. Soon we met regularly on Tuesday and Thursday nights in a chat room hosted by American Woodworker (I think) magazine. On those nights, there were anywhere from 10 to sometimes even 50 of us participating at a given time. I remember how amazed I was that we were all able to talk and visit real time - even though we lived anywhere from New York to Chicago to Oregon. We would chat and laugh and visit just as if we were all sitting in the same room. There were no stalkers or predators there, just a bunch of people brought together by their love of woodworking.
> 
> Many years have passed since then and the internet has come a long, long way. While I don't visit the chat rooms very often, I am still friends with many of those that used to be in our original group. Several of them I have met in person, and some of them (like my friend Leldon, who helps me proof read my patterns) I still am very close with and talk to several times a week. It is really a great thing.
> 
> We hear a lot about 'social networking' these days. There are so many sites like Facebook and Lumberjocks and others of that nature that bring people with common interests together. These sites offer a gathering place where we can share stories, pictures and knowledge, and they become the catalyst for some wonderful friendships. I have witnessed that first hand, and I can attest to the many friendships that I have made this way. I have 'met' people from all over the world here, who have helped me and supported me and have cheered me on through good times and bad. While I have never met many of these people in person, I don't doubt for a second that they are my friends, and consider them as such.
> 
> There is something about creative people getting together that is truly wonderful. While many online places seem to invite deception and dishonesty, I find that these sites filled with creative people - be it my woodworking friends or my painting friends - are filled with genuine, caring and talented people who just want to share their creativity with others. Of course, there are a few exceptions that may pop up here and that, but for the most part, I find that it is a safe place to enjoy each other's talents and share knowledge and love of our craft. I thoroughly enjoy coming here each day and I truly value the many friendships that I have made with people all over the world, some who I have never met face to face.
> 
> Yesterday in the mail I received a wonderful gift from a friend here on Lumberjocks. It was a gift of a beautiful cutting board from Ellen35. I have been 'buddies' with Ellen almost since I have been coming to the site, and she really helped me out last summer when I had some bad reactions to some bug bites. Her thoughtfulness and kind advice helped me a great deal and I was grateful that she took the extra time to talk to me about the problem I had.
> 
> Ellen has always been a great support not only to myself, but to others here on the site. I have enjoyed not only seeing her beautiful projects but also hearing stories of how she has interacted with many other woodworkers, several whom she was fortunate to have met in person.
> 
> I was so thrilled to receive this nice little board. It is made mostly of beautifully figured cherry, and has a thin inlaid stripe of maple and a walnut edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is compact in size and wonderful for those smaller cutting jobs around the kitchen. I currently have a cheap nylon board in the same size which I do use frequently, but is an eyesore. While I am tempted to not use this because it is so pretty, I think I will use it as it is intended and enjoy it in the way it was meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like this that keep me coming back here every morning. You are all wonderful and supportive and I see how you all help each other and keep encouraging and teaching and sharing. This is a community that I want to be a part of and I am grateful that you all have accepted me the way you have. I have made a lot of wonderful and lasting friendships here and I feel as close to you all as if you are right down the road from me, even though many of you are half a world apart.
> 
> Thank you so much, Ellen. Your caring and giving and amazing talent reaches so far. You are a fine representation of how so many people on this site are, and show that there are many, many good people in the world who are kind and thoughtful and make beautiful things just for the sake of making themselves and others happy. I so appreciate your kind and thoughtful gift. And I will cherish it for years to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone! Try to do something to make someone smile.


Very well said Sheila and all, while most of my wandering days are done, I enjoy visiting all the places on the
globe though the people on this site. The gifts of advice and knowledge are freely given and enjoyed by
all, and those extra special gifts given to special people like Sheila are shared by all and make this Christmas
season even better. Thank all of you for sharing and as Scrooges nephew once said "God bless us, 
everyone."


----------



## scrollgirl

*Crunch Time (?)*

Well folks, it seems we are getting down to the wire. Everyone I talk to seems like they are kicking it up to high gear to get everything done in time for Christmas. Why then, do I feel so lazy?

I have noticed this trend in myself the past week. Instead of being more keyed up and moving faster, it seems that I have adopted this 'what will be, will be' attitude and have slowed down. It isn't really like me and it feels rather strange. Especially a week before Christmas.

Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I got all of my stuff to be mailed out the door. For me, that is a large portion of what I worry about this time of the year. With most of my family and friends not being here with me, I think that was a large concern.

The things that I have to do for people here are mostly done too, with just a few projects left in the works. There doesn't seem to be any urgency, as I know I will have time to complete everything. I even may make all the kitties some catnip stuffed mice if I have a chance. I have my three cats, and Lee next door has five and Keith's parents have a lovely calico named "Lacie". I made Lacie a stuffed mouse last year and she literally played with it until it fell apart. She could use a new toy for her little stocking.

I am caught up with the magazine stuff too (for now) and even though I realize that stuff will be due in January for the next issue, there is weeks between then and now and I just don't feel like pushing myself in that direction just yet. The same with the wholesalers, as catalog submissions are not due until the end of the month either. Besides, I am thinking all the time of new things and have several ideas in my head that only need to be made. So it isn't like the well has run dry or anything.

I am working on the pieces for Ellen's fence and I hope that in the next couple of days I will have all four of them done. For those of you who didn't read the day I talked about it, Ellen has a picket fence section that they put in their yard. On top of the pickets, they place four characters to celebrate the particular season it happens to be. Somehow they lost their Christmas characters and they asked me if I would paint some new ones for them. It is hard to say 'no' to them (Cozmo, you reading?) and I took on the job. I finished the most complex one first - the Santa head - and I think it came out nice. Here is a picture:










The candy canes should be done today, too. They are in progress with the most tedious parts done. I just need to finish up on some greenery on them and then I hope to do the poinsettia today also. I think I am going to have a 'jammy day' and just spend the day painting. After that, there will be only one more piece to do and I think I will make that a bell. Since Bernie and Ellen's last name is "Bell" they really like bell things around the house.

I must be honest in saying that my heart really isn't into doing these. Perhaps that is why it is taking so long and I feel kind of poopie about it. I think that knowing that they are going to be stuck out in the snow kind of takes the wind out of my sails. I plan to use outdoor varnish, but they are painted on pine (wood which Bernie gave me) and I don't have my hopes too high that they will last more than a couple of seasons.

I have had others tell me to 'paint it simpler' but anyone who knows me know how impossible it is for me to do that. I really wouldn't know how to do a job like this any other way than trying to do my best. That is just me. As I was picking on Santa's highlights, I finally said that enough was enough and he is done. I suppose I could have picked for several more days to give him more depth and dimension. But then I pictured him posted on that fence in the Nova Scotia winter and I thought to myself "Why?" So he is what he is.

I sure do pick a weird time to slow down, don't I? Inside me though I feel that if I don't take a little time to be lazy and poke around, I will kind of burn out. I can't keep going in high gear all the time and in reality, this may be a very good time to take a step back and regain my energy.

A friend of mind posted a recipe for mushroom perogies last week on her blog. She loves to cook and try new things. Coming from a family with European roots (both my grandparents were from Czechoslovakia) I had grown up with some wonderful ethnic cooking. It has been a long time since I have made perogies and today it sounds like a plan. There is a light dusting of snow on the ground, and it just seems like a good day to stay in and cook and paint. Sundays are good for that - especially in the winter.

I hope you all remember to take some time to enjoy the day too. Everything will get done. And if it doesn't, there is always tomorrow.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Crunch Time (?)*
> 
> Well folks, it seems we are getting down to the wire. Everyone I talk to seems like they are kicking it up to high gear to get everything done in time for Christmas. Why then, do I feel so lazy?
> 
> I have noticed this trend in myself the past week. Instead of being more keyed up and moving faster, it seems that I have adopted this 'what will be, will be' attitude and have slowed down. It isn't really like me and it feels rather strange. Especially a week before Christmas.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I got all of my stuff to be mailed out the door. For me, that is a large portion of what I worry about this time of the year. With most of my family and friends not being here with me, I think that was a large concern.
> 
> The things that I have to do for people here are mostly done too, with just a few projects left in the works. There doesn't seem to be any urgency, as I know I will have time to complete everything. I even may make all the kitties some catnip stuffed mice if I have a chance. I have my three cats, and Lee next door has five and Keith's parents have a lovely calico named "Lacie". I made Lacie a stuffed mouse last year and she literally played with it until it fell apart. She could use a new toy for her little stocking.
> 
> I am caught up with the magazine stuff too (for now) and even though I realize that stuff will be due in January for the next issue, there is weeks between then and now and I just don't feel like pushing myself in that direction just yet. The same with the wholesalers, as catalog submissions are not due until the end of the month either. Besides, I am thinking all the time of new things and have several ideas in my head that only need to be made. So it isn't like the well has run dry or anything.
> 
> I am working on the pieces for Ellen's fence and I hope that in the next couple of days I will have all four of them done. For those of you who didn't read the day I talked about it, Ellen has a picket fence section that they put in their yard. On top of the pickets, they place four characters to celebrate the particular season it happens to be. Somehow they lost their Christmas characters and they asked me if I would paint some new ones for them. It is hard to say 'no' to them (Cozmo, you reading?) and I took on the job. I finished the most complex one first - the Santa head - and I think it came out nice. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candy canes should be done today, too. They are in progress with the most tedious parts done. I just need to finish up on some greenery on them and then I hope to do the poinsettia today also. I think I am going to have a 'jammy day' and just spend the day painting. After that, there will be only one more piece to do and I think I will make that a bell. Since Bernie and Ellen's last name is "Bell" they really like bell things around the house.
> 
> I must be honest in saying that my heart really isn't into doing these. Perhaps that is why it is taking so long and I feel kind of poopie about it. I think that knowing that they are going to be stuck out in the snow kind of takes the wind out of my sails. I plan to use outdoor varnish, but they are painted on pine (wood which Bernie gave me) and I don't have my hopes too high that they will last more than a couple of seasons.
> 
> I have had others tell me to 'paint it simpler' but anyone who knows me know how impossible it is for me to do that. I really wouldn't know how to do a job like this any other way than trying to do my best. That is just me. As I was picking on Santa's highlights, I finally said that enough was enough and he is done. I suppose I could have picked for several more days to give him more depth and dimension. But then I pictured him posted on that fence in the Nova Scotia winter and I thought to myself "Why?" So he is what he is.
> 
> I sure do pick a weird time to slow down, don't I? Inside me though I feel that if I don't take a little time to be lazy and poke around, I will kind of burn out. I can't keep going in high gear all the time and in reality, this may be a very good time to take a step back and regain my energy.
> 
> A friend of mind posted a recipe for mushroom perogies last week on her blog. She loves to cook and try new things. Coming from a family with European roots (both my grandparents were from Czechoslovakia) I had grown up with some wonderful ethnic cooking. It has been a long time since I have made perogies and today it sounds like a plan. There is a light dusting of snow on the ground, and it just seems like a good day to stay in and cook and paint. Sundays are good for that - especially in the winter.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take some time to enjoy the day too. Everything will get done. And if it doesn't, there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday


Sheila, as soon as I got all my orders done I took a break. I didn't need too, but I did! I guess I'm still on it seeing how I haven't got anything made yet! Oh well! If it is late it is late. Your Santa looks amazing! Your painting always makes me want to learn how to paint, even though I know I couldn't be as good as you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Crunch Time (?)*
> 
> Well folks, it seems we are getting down to the wire. Everyone I talk to seems like they are kicking it up to high gear to get everything done in time for Christmas. Why then, do I feel so lazy?
> 
> I have noticed this trend in myself the past week. Instead of being more keyed up and moving faster, it seems that I have adopted this 'what will be, will be' attitude and have slowed down. It isn't really like me and it feels rather strange. Especially a week before Christmas.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I got all of my stuff to be mailed out the door. For me, that is a large portion of what I worry about this time of the year. With most of my family and friends not being here with me, I think that was a large concern.
> 
> The things that I have to do for people here are mostly done too, with just a few projects left in the works. There doesn't seem to be any urgency, as I know I will have time to complete everything. I even may make all the kitties some catnip stuffed mice if I have a chance. I have my three cats, and Lee next door has five and Keith's parents have a lovely calico named "Lacie". I made Lacie a stuffed mouse last year and she literally played with it until it fell apart. She could use a new toy for her little stocking.
> 
> I am caught up with the magazine stuff too (for now) and even though I realize that stuff will be due in January for the next issue, there is weeks between then and now and I just don't feel like pushing myself in that direction just yet. The same with the wholesalers, as catalog submissions are not due until the end of the month either. Besides, I am thinking all the time of new things and have several ideas in my head that only need to be made. So it isn't like the well has run dry or anything.
> 
> I am working on the pieces for Ellen's fence and I hope that in the next couple of days I will have all four of them done. For those of you who didn't read the day I talked about it, Ellen has a picket fence section that they put in their yard. On top of the pickets, they place four characters to celebrate the particular season it happens to be. Somehow they lost their Christmas characters and they asked me if I would paint some new ones for them. It is hard to say 'no' to them (Cozmo, you reading?) and I took on the job. I finished the most complex one first - the Santa head - and I think it came out nice. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candy canes should be done today, too. They are in progress with the most tedious parts done. I just need to finish up on some greenery on them and then I hope to do the poinsettia today also. I think I am going to have a 'jammy day' and just spend the day painting. After that, there will be only one more piece to do and I think I will make that a bell. Since Bernie and Ellen's last name is "Bell" they really like bell things around the house.
> 
> I must be honest in saying that my heart really isn't into doing these. Perhaps that is why it is taking so long and I feel kind of poopie about it. I think that knowing that they are going to be stuck out in the snow kind of takes the wind out of my sails. I plan to use outdoor varnish, but they are painted on pine (wood which Bernie gave me) and I don't have my hopes too high that they will last more than a couple of seasons.
> 
> I have had others tell me to 'paint it simpler' but anyone who knows me know how impossible it is for me to do that. I really wouldn't know how to do a job like this any other way than trying to do my best. That is just me. As I was picking on Santa's highlights, I finally said that enough was enough and he is done. I suppose I could have picked for several more days to give him more depth and dimension. But then I pictured him posted on that fence in the Nova Scotia winter and I thought to myself "Why?" So he is what he is.
> 
> I sure do pick a weird time to slow down, don't I? Inside me though I feel that if I don't take a little time to be lazy and poke around, I will kind of burn out. I can't keep going in high gear all the time and in reality, this may be a very good time to take a step back and regain my energy.
> 
> A friend of mind posted a recipe for mushroom perogies last week on her blog. She loves to cook and try new things. Coming from a family with European roots (both my grandparents were from Czechoslovakia) I had grown up with some wonderful ethnic cooking. It has been a long time since I have made perogies and today it sounds like a plan. There is a light dusting of snow on the ground, and it just seems like a good day to stay in and cook and paint. Sundays are good for that - especially in the winter.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take some time to enjoy the day too. Everything will get done. And if it doesn't, there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday


Well, my dear friend, I am certainly glad you did. You work all the time too and you also need take time for yourself. What good is it if you can't enjoy your life? Thanks for the nice thoughts on the painting. I can one day deliver the stuff to you and you can finish them up for me. You would do that, wouldn't you?? 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Crunch Time (?)*
> 
> Well folks, it seems we are getting down to the wire. Everyone I talk to seems like they are kicking it up to high gear to get everything done in time for Christmas. Why then, do I feel so lazy?
> 
> I have noticed this trend in myself the past week. Instead of being more keyed up and moving faster, it seems that I have adopted this 'what will be, will be' attitude and have slowed down. It isn't really like me and it feels rather strange. Especially a week before Christmas.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I got all of my stuff to be mailed out the door. For me, that is a large portion of what I worry about this time of the year. With most of my family and friends not being here with me, I think that was a large concern.
> 
> The things that I have to do for people here are mostly done too, with just a few projects left in the works. There doesn't seem to be any urgency, as I know I will have time to complete everything. I even may make all the kitties some catnip stuffed mice if I have a chance. I have my three cats, and Lee next door has five and Keith's parents have a lovely calico named "Lacie". I made Lacie a stuffed mouse last year and she literally played with it until it fell apart. She could use a new toy for her little stocking.
> 
> I am caught up with the magazine stuff too (for now) and even though I realize that stuff will be due in January for the next issue, there is weeks between then and now and I just don't feel like pushing myself in that direction just yet. The same with the wholesalers, as catalog submissions are not due until the end of the month either. Besides, I am thinking all the time of new things and have several ideas in my head that only need to be made. So it isn't like the well has run dry or anything.
> 
> I am working on the pieces for Ellen's fence and I hope that in the next couple of days I will have all four of them done. For those of you who didn't read the day I talked about it, Ellen has a picket fence section that they put in their yard. On top of the pickets, they place four characters to celebrate the particular season it happens to be. Somehow they lost their Christmas characters and they asked me if I would paint some new ones for them. It is hard to say 'no' to them (Cozmo, you reading?) and I took on the job. I finished the most complex one first - the Santa head - and I think it came out nice. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candy canes should be done today, too. They are in progress with the most tedious parts done. I just need to finish up on some greenery on them and then I hope to do the poinsettia today also. I think I am going to have a 'jammy day' and just spend the day painting. After that, there will be only one more piece to do and I think I will make that a bell. Since Bernie and Ellen's last name is "Bell" they really like bell things around the house.
> 
> I must be honest in saying that my heart really isn't into doing these. Perhaps that is why it is taking so long and I feel kind of poopie about it. I think that knowing that they are going to be stuck out in the snow kind of takes the wind out of my sails. I plan to use outdoor varnish, but they are painted on pine (wood which Bernie gave me) and I don't have my hopes too high that they will last more than a couple of seasons.
> 
> I have had others tell me to 'paint it simpler' but anyone who knows me know how impossible it is for me to do that. I really wouldn't know how to do a job like this any other way than trying to do my best. That is just me. As I was picking on Santa's highlights, I finally said that enough was enough and he is done. I suppose I could have picked for several more days to give him more depth and dimension. But then I pictured him posted on that fence in the Nova Scotia winter and I thought to myself "Why?" So he is what he is.
> 
> I sure do pick a weird time to slow down, don't I? Inside me though I feel that if I don't take a little time to be lazy and poke around, I will kind of burn out. I can't keep going in high gear all the time and in reality, this may be a very good time to take a step back and regain my energy.
> 
> A friend of mind posted a recipe for mushroom perogies last week on her blog. She loves to cook and try new things. Coming from a family with European roots (both my grandparents were from Czechoslovakia) I had grown up with some wonderful ethnic cooking. It has been a long time since I have made perogies and today it sounds like a plan. There is a light dusting of snow on the ground, and it just seems like a good day to stay in and cook and paint. Sundays are good for that - especially in the winter.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take some time to enjoy the day too. Everything will get done. And if it doesn't, there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday


Hi Sheila.

So you like to cook do you? Okay, here's an original of mine that was published. I came up with it for Mrs Tiny to celebrate her return from her favorite niece's wedding. I figured something wedding related was in order, so here is my

*Pork in Confetti*

Cut a pork tenderloin into bite size slices
In a wok or frying pan, heat a bit of cooking oil with a bit of garlic and/or ginger to taste and fry the pork slices until just done.
Cut up some small bell peppers of various colors (you can find purple, yellow and orange as well as the usual red and green) into bite size pieces.
Open a can of pineapple chunks and pour the juice into a saucepan. Bring just to the boil, then thicken with a slurry of a teaspoon of corn starch in an ounce of cold water. Boil gently for a few minutes until thickened and then reduce heat to a simmer.
Add pork plus enough of the pineapple and pepper pieces to round out the dish, reserving the rest for another recipe. Simmer until everything is heated through but the peppers are still crunchy.

Serve hot over rice.

Egg rolls as an appetizer and fortune cookies as desert with hot Chinese tea rounds out the meal.

Hope you try this some time. It's one of Mrs Tiny's favorites.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Crunch Time (?)*
> 
> Well folks, it seems we are getting down to the wire. Everyone I talk to seems like they are kicking it up to high gear to get everything done in time for Christmas. Why then, do I feel so lazy?
> 
> I have noticed this trend in myself the past week. Instead of being more keyed up and moving faster, it seems that I have adopted this 'what will be, will be' attitude and have slowed down. It isn't really like me and it feels rather strange. Especially a week before Christmas.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I got all of my stuff to be mailed out the door. For me, that is a large portion of what I worry about this time of the year. With most of my family and friends not being here with me, I think that was a large concern.
> 
> The things that I have to do for people here are mostly done too, with just a few projects left in the works. There doesn't seem to be any urgency, as I know I will have time to complete everything. I even may make all the kitties some catnip stuffed mice if I have a chance. I have my three cats, and Lee next door has five and Keith's parents have a lovely calico named "Lacie". I made Lacie a stuffed mouse last year and she literally played with it until it fell apart. She could use a new toy for her little stocking.
> 
> I am caught up with the magazine stuff too (for now) and even though I realize that stuff will be due in January for the next issue, there is weeks between then and now and I just don't feel like pushing myself in that direction just yet. The same with the wholesalers, as catalog submissions are not due until the end of the month either. Besides, I am thinking all the time of new things and have several ideas in my head that only need to be made. So it isn't like the well has run dry or anything.
> 
> I am working on the pieces for Ellen's fence and I hope that in the next couple of days I will have all four of them done. For those of you who didn't read the day I talked about it, Ellen has a picket fence section that they put in their yard. On top of the pickets, they place four characters to celebrate the particular season it happens to be. Somehow they lost their Christmas characters and they asked me if I would paint some new ones for them. It is hard to say 'no' to them (Cozmo, you reading?) and I took on the job. I finished the most complex one first - the Santa head - and I think it came out nice. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candy canes should be done today, too. They are in progress with the most tedious parts done. I just need to finish up on some greenery on them and then I hope to do the poinsettia today also. I think I am going to have a 'jammy day' and just spend the day painting. After that, there will be only one more piece to do and I think I will make that a bell. Since Bernie and Ellen's last name is "Bell" they really like bell things around the house.
> 
> I must be honest in saying that my heart really isn't into doing these. Perhaps that is why it is taking so long and I feel kind of poopie about it. I think that knowing that they are going to be stuck out in the snow kind of takes the wind out of my sails. I plan to use outdoor varnish, but they are painted on pine (wood which Bernie gave me) and I don't have my hopes too high that they will last more than a couple of seasons.
> 
> I have had others tell me to 'paint it simpler' but anyone who knows me know how impossible it is for me to do that. I really wouldn't know how to do a job like this any other way than trying to do my best. That is just me. As I was picking on Santa's highlights, I finally said that enough was enough and he is done. I suppose I could have picked for several more days to give him more depth and dimension. But then I pictured him posted on that fence in the Nova Scotia winter and I thought to myself "Why?" So he is what he is.
> 
> I sure do pick a weird time to slow down, don't I? Inside me though I feel that if I don't take a little time to be lazy and poke around, I will kind of burn out. I can't keep going in high gear all the time and in reality, this may be a very good time to take a step back and regain my energy.
> 
> A friend of mind posted a recipe for mushroom perogies last week on her blog. She loves to cook and try new things. Coming from a family with European roots (both my grandparents were from Czechoslovakia) I had grown up with some wonderful ethnic cooking. It has been a long time since I have made perogies and today it sounds like a plan. There is a light dusting of snow on the ground, and it just seems like a good day to stay in and cook and paint. Sundays are good for that - especially in the winter.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take some time to enjoy the day too. Everything will get done. And if it doesn't, there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday


Hi, Paul:
I so love to cook, although I don't do as much of it now as you can imagine. I make just about anything from scratch and don't get a lot of packaged foods. With growing up in the Chicago area, I was fortunate to be exposed to many different ethnic foods and I have learned to make most of my favorites. I love cooking different foods and when I used to go to painting with the girls I would bring them samples of foods from all over the world. My favorites were Greek, Mexican, Italian and of course those from my Bohemian heritage., as well as Asian dishes. They liked some but others were a bit too 'exotic' for them, they said.

Your recipe looks great and I will definitely give it a go. I love pork tenderloin and it is one of the meats we have here that are fairly reasonable in price too. It looks like something that I can make fairly quickly, which is what my goals usually are these days. Thanks so much for sharing. (I hope Mrs. Tiny is feeling better too!)

Take care, Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Crunch Time (?)*
> 
> Well folks, it seems we are getting down to the wire. Everyone I talk to seems like they are kicking it up to high gear to get everything done in time for Christmas. Why then, do I feel so lazy?
> 
> I have noticed this trend in myself the past week. Instead of being more keyed up and moving faster, it seems that I have adopted this 'what will be, will be' attitude and have slowed down. It isn't really like me and it feels rather strange. Especially a week before Christmas.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I got all of my stuff to be mailed out the door. For me, that is a large portion of what I worry about this time of the year. With most of my family and friends not being here with me, I think that was a large concern.
> 
> The things that I have to do for people here are mostly done too, with just a few projects left in the works. There doesn't seem to be any urgency, as I know I will have time to complete everything. I even may make all the kitties some catnip stuffed mice if I have a chance. I have my three cats, and Lee next door has five and Keith's parents have a lovely calico named "Lacie". I made Lacie a stuffed mouse last year and she literally played with it until it fell apart. She could use a new toy for her little stocking.
> 
> I am caught up with the magazine stuff too (for now) and even though I realize that stuff will be due in January for the next issue, there is weeks between then and now and I just don't feel like pushing myself in that direction just yet. The same with the wholesalers, as catalog submissions are not due until the end of the month either. Besides, I am thinking all the time of new things and have several ideas in my head that only need to be made. So it isn't like the well has run dry or anything.
> 
> I am working on the pieces for Ellen's fence and I hope that in the next couple of days I will have all four of them done. For those of you who didn't read the day I talked about it, Ellen has a picket fence section that they put in their yard. On top of the pickets, they place four characters to celebrate the particular season it happens to be. Somehow they lost their Christmas characters and they asked me if I would paint some new ones for them. It is hard to say 'no' to them (Cozmo, you reading?) and I took on the job. I finished the most complex one first - the Santa head - and I think it came out nice. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candy canes should be done today, too. They are in progress with the most tedious parts done. I just need to finish up on some greenery on them and then I hope to do the poinsettia today also. I think I am going to have a 'jammy day' and just spend the day painting. After that, there will be only one more piece to do and I think I will make that a bell. Since Bernie and Ellen's last name is "Bell" they really like bell things around the house.
> 
> I must be honest in saying that my heart really isn't into doing these. Perhaps that is why it is taking so long and I feel kind of poopie about it. I think that knowing that they are going to be stuck out in the snow kind of takes the wind out of my sails. I plan to use outdoor varnish, but they are painted on pine (wood which Bernie gave me) and I don't have my hopes too high that they will last more than a couple of seasons.
> 
> I have had others tell me to 'paint it simpler' but anyone who knows me know how impossible it is for me to do that. I really wouldn't know how to do a job like this any other way than trying to do my best. That is just me. As I was picking on Santa's highlights, I finally said that enough was enough and he is done. I suppose I could have picked for several more days to give him more depth and dimension. But then I pictured him posted on that fence in the Nova Scotia winter and I thought to myself "Why?" So he is what he is.
> 
> I sure do pick a weird time to slow down, don't I? Inside me though I feel that if I don't take a little time to be lazy and poke around, I will kind of burn out. I can't keep going in high gear all the time and in reality, this may be a very good time to take a step back and regain my energy.
> 
> A friend of mind posted a recipe for mushroom perogies last week on her blog. She loves to cook and try new things. Coming from a family with European roots (both my grandparents were from Czechoslovakia) I had grown up with some wonderful ethnic cooking. It has been a long time since I have made perogies and today it sounds like a plan. There is a light dusting of snow on the ground, and it just seems like a good day to stay in and cook and paint. Sundays are good for that - especially in the winter.
> 
> I hope you all remember to take some time to enjoy the day too. Everything will get done. And if it doesn't, there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday


Paul,

That looks yummy!

I grabbed it & printed it out… Will give it to Head cook…

Hope she cooks it soon…

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Progress*

I spent the day yesterday for the most part working on the fence pieces for Ellen. I am happy with the progress, but as usual it is taking me far more time than I anticipated. I have everything mapped out in my head as to how I am going to paint these, and that helps the process, but it still takes a lot of time to actually accomplish.

I worked on the candy cane piece for most of the time. While it looks simple, painting all the stripes is really the hitch. It is a lot of sections and I like to shade each one so that it gives the piece some dimension. Working with the red is another thing that slows me down, as it takes several thin coats to give the piece the coverage that I want on it. This is where patience comes into play. I really needed to allow things to dry completely or I would be pulling the previous layer of paint off and start up at square one or worse.

I think this is one of the biggest downfalls of those who are trying to paint. (Being patient enough to allow the paint to dry enough to add another layer.) Many times people are in a hurry and either they apply too thick of a coat to begin with or they reapply over paint that is still a bit wet and it tends to make a mess. Acrylic paint such as the paint I use (DecoArt Americana) dries pretty fast, but until it dries, it will still lift if you attempt to reapply the next coat prematurely. For that reason, several thin coats are preferable to one or two thick coats, and the results is much better. On occasion, when I am really trying to move things along, I have used a hair dryer for a couple of minutes to speed things up, but for many projects it is just as easy to move to another area or color and come back later. This is the difficult part though, as for the moment the color may look uneven and streaky,  But as soon as you begin to (properly) build the coats, you will see that the paint adheres to itself quite nicely and soon you have beautiful, even coverage and are ready to shade or highlight.

In between painting, I did make my mushroom perogies for dinner. I hadn't had a lot of success in making perogies in the past, as I have always tried to make the sweet cheese variety. I had trouble sealing the little pockets, as the cheese mixture was a bit too thin and then when I threw them in the boiling water, they would seep all over. They tasted good (what was left of them) but they were quite the mess.

This mushroom variety used not only mushrooms and onions, but a base of some mashed up potato which made it easy to control and they did come out great. They took some time to make the little pockets though and they are definitely something that you can't do on the fly.

In the midst of painting and making dinner, my 25 year old Kitchen Aid mixer decided to just 'stop'. I was horrified because I use this all the time and being without it would be quite a hardship. Keith, who was busy turning a pen, was kind enough to do 'surgery' on it and get it up and running again. (He's my HERO!) He has a degree in electronics and has also learned a lot from his dad who is a machinist. It took about an hour to dissect, but somehow whatever he did worked and it has new life. I am very relieved because it is a tool that I have come to love and it was not cheap and replacing it would be difficult for me to do right now. But all is well and good.

So the day went by quickly, as many of them do. Here is the result of my efforts-










The next piece up is a poinsettia. I cut the piece out yesterday and hopefully I will get it done today. That will leave me with only the bell to make and I will be finished. I need to look and find a picture of an appropriate bell to make that will fit in with the other pieces nicely. I can pick around with that later on today.

As the sun came up this morning, there is another light dusting of snow on the ground. It was like that yesterday, but by noon it was all gone. We took a walk at dusk and got to see the sun go down. I love seeing the gray and orange clouds in the sky, and by the time we returned it was nearly dark and all the Christmas displays were lit. It was very pretty and peaceful.

I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time to enjoy the season and the day.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday for the most part working on the fence pieces for Ellen. I am happy with the progress, but as usual it is taking me far more time than I anticipated. I have everything mapped out in my head as to how I am going to paint these, and that helps the process, but it still takes a lot of time to actually accomplish.
> 
> I worked on the candy cane piece for most of the time. While it looks simple, painting all the stripes is really the hitch. It is a lot of sections and I like to shade each one so that it gives the piece some dimension. Working with the red is another thing that slows me down, as it takes several thin coats to give the piece the coverage that I want on it. This is where patience comes into play. I really needed to allow things to dry completely or I would be pulling the previous layer of paint off and start up at square one or worse.
> 
> I think this is one of the biggest downfalls of those who are trying to paint. (Being patient enough to allow the paint to dry enough to add another layer.) Many times people are in a hurry and either they apply too thick of a coat to begin with or they reapply over paint that is still a bit wet and it tends to make a mess. Acrylic paint such as the paint I use (DecoArt Americana) dries pretty fast, but until it dries, it will still lift if you attempt to reapply the next coat prematurely. For that reason, several thin coats are preferable to one or two thick coats, and the results is much better. On occasion, when I am really trying to move things along, I have used a hair dryer for a couple of minutes to speed things up, but for many projects it is just as easy to move to another area or color and come back later. This is the difficult part though, as for the moment the color may look uneven and streaky, But as soon as you begin to (properly) build the coats, you will see that the paint adheres to itself quite nicely and soon you have beautiful, even coverage and are ready to shade or highlight.
> 
> In between painting, I did make my mushroom perogies for dinner. I hadn't had a lot of success in making perogies in the past, as I have always tried to make the sweet cheese variety. I had trouble sealing the little pockets, as the cheese mixture was a bit too thin and then when I threw them in the boiling water, they would seep all over. They tasted good (what was left of them) but they were quite the mess.
> 
> This mushroom variety used not only mushrooms and onions, but a base of some mashed up potato which made it easy to control and they did come out great. They took some time to make the little pockets though and they are definitely something that you can't do on the fly.
> 
> In the midst of painting and making dinner, my 25 year old Kitchen Aid mixer decided to just 'stop'. I was horrified because I use this all the time and being without it would be quite a hardship. Keith, who was busy turning a pen, was kind enough to do 'surgery' on it and get it up and running again. (He's my HERO!) He has a degree in electronics and has also learned a lot from his dad who is a machinist. It took about an hour to dissect, but somehow whatever he did worked and it has new life. I am very relieved because it is a tool that I have come to love and it was not cheap and replacing it would be difficult for me to do right now. But all is well and good.
> 
> So the day went by quickly, as many of them do. Here is the result of my efforts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next piece up is a poinsettia. I cut the piece out yesterday and hopefully I will get it done today. That will leave me with only the bell to make and I will be finished. I need to look and find a picture of an appropriate bell to make that will fit in with the other pieces nicely. I can pick around with that later on today.
> 
> As the sun came up this morning, there is another light dusting of snow on the ground. It was like that yesterday, but by noon it was all gone. We took a walk at dusk and got to see the sun go down. I love seeing the gray and orange clouds in the sky, and by the time we returned it was nearly dark and all the Christmas displays were lit. It was very pretty and peaceful.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time to enjoy the season and the day.


*Very Pretty…*


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday for the most part working on the fence pieces for Ellen. I am happy with the progress, but as usual it is taking me far more time than I anticipated. I have everything mapped out in my head as to how I am going to paint these, and that helps the process, but it still takes a lot of time to actually accomplish.
> 
> I worked on the candy cane piece for most of the time. While it looks simple, painting all the stripes is really the hitch. It is a lot of sections and I like to shade each one so that it gives the piece some dimension. Working with the red is another thing that slows me down, as it takes several thin coats to give the piece the coverage that I want on it. This is where patience comes into play. I really needed to allow things to dry completely or I would be pulling the previous layer of paint off and start up at square one or worse.
> 
> I think this is one of the biggest downfalls of those who are trying to paint. (Being patient enough to allow the paint to dry enough to add another layer.) Many times people are in a hurry and either they apply too thick of a coat to begin with or they reapply over paint that is still a bit wet and it tends to make a mess. Acrylic paint such as the paint I use (DecoArt Americana) dries pretty fast, but until it dries, it will still lift if you attempt to reapply the next coat prematurely. For that reason, several thin coats are preferable to one or two thick coats, and the results is much better. On occasion, when I am really trying to move things along, I have used a hair dryer for a couple of minutes to speed things up, but for many projects it is just as easy to move to another area or color and come back later. This is the difficult part though, as for the moment the color may look uneven and streaky, But as soon as you begin to (properly) build the coats, you will see that the paint adheres to itself quite nicely and soon you have beautiful, even coverage and are ready to shade or highlight.
> 
> In between painting, I did make my mushroom perogies for dinner. I hadn't had a lot of success in making perogies in the past, as I have always tried to make the sweet cheese variety. I had trouble sealing the little pockets, as the cheese mixture was a bit too thin and then when I threw them in the boiling water, they would seep all over. They tasted good (what was left of them) but they were quite the mess.
> 
> This mushroom variety used not only mushrooms and onions, but a base of some mashed up potato which made it easy to control and they did come out great. They took some time to make the little pockets though and they are definitely something that you can't do on the fly.
> 
> In the midst of painting and making dinner, my 25 year old Kitchen Aid mixer decided to just 'stop'. I was horrified because I use this all the time and being without it would be quite a hardship. Keith, who was busy turning a pen, was kind enough to do 'surgery' on it and get it up and running again. (He's my HERO!) He has a degree in electronics and has also learned a lot from his dad who is a machinist. It took about an hour to dissect, but somehow whatever he did worked and it has new life. I am very relieved because it is a tool that I have come to love and it was not cheap and replacing it would be difficult for me to do right now. But all is well and good.
> 
> So the day went by quickly, as many of them do. Here is the result of my efforts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next piece up is a poinsettia. I cut the piece out yesterday and hopefully I will get it done today. That will leave me with only the bell to make and I will be finished. I need to look and find a picture of an appropriate bell to make that will fit in with the other pieces nicely. I can pick around with that later on today.
> 
> As the sun came up this morning, there is another light dusting of snow on the ground. It was like that yesterday, but by noon it was all gone. We took a walk at dusk and got to see the sun go down. I love seeing the gray and orange clouds in the sky, and by the time we returned it was nearly dark and all the Christmas displays were lit. It was very pretty and peaceful.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Remember to take some time to enjoy the season and the day.


Glad the perogies came out well. The wife is a big perogy fan too. I do them for her with a mixture of potato, sauteed onion and sour cream.

Those candy canes look good enough to eat!

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Three Down and One To Go!*

Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.

Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.

Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.

Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.

The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:










The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.

So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!

All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!

Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## yheed

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Nice job. Looks beautiful.
Peace, Love and Harmony


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thanks so much! I still have to fiddle with the berries a little, but I got tired and pooped out last night and didn't want to muck them up.  That won't take long though and hopefully I can get at least the majority of the last piece done today. We are getting close to the countdown!

Have a good one! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Awesome… look so REAL!

Fantastic work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you so much, Joe!  You are a great support!

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Very good work to make it look like it has depth and height! 3D effects is superb!


----------



## Lloe

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Great Job. Love the attention to detail.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


You give me hope that the old ways of being neighbors is still alive. All too often these days, you don't even know the names of the people who live right next door. It's good to see that "dropping over to borrow a cup of sugar" is still going on!

Neighbors like you and the Bells are an example to us all.

Thanks again for the lovely gifts. LouAnn goes for the angiogram tomorrow and we should know what's going to happen in the afternoon. I'll keep you informed.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three Down and One To Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished the third piece of the fence characters for Ellen's fence project. For some of you who didn't get a chance to read, I will refresh you.
> 
> Ellen and Bernie are what I call my "Canadian parents." Bernie has been a friend of mine since I came to Canada in 2004 and they have kind of adopted me. From the time I met him, Bernie offered me the key to his shop which has a full line of tools. Since I have rented small places since I have been living here, it is a great help for me to have a place to go to do the main dressing of all the wood I do for my projects. Over the years, we have become like true family and help each other out whenever we can.
> 
> Sometime in November, Bernie asked me if I would help them out on a project. Ellen has this little section of picket fence that goes on their front lawn at certain times of the year for decoration. On top of the pickets, they mount four different characters to celebrate the season. At Easter time they have four bunny heads, etc. It seems that the Christmas characters were misplaced.
> 
> Bernie tried to make some replacements out of those cardboard cutouts that you see in schools and such. But they didn't hold up to the weather very well. He asked me if I would copy the three they had, as well as make one more (they lost the fourth one too!) and paint new characters for their fence. Of course I agreed to do it.
> 
> The first character was the Santa. The next was the candy canes I showed yesterday. The third is a poinsettia, which I finished last night (except for some shading and highlighting on the berries - I was just too tired!) Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth and final character is one of my choosing. I think I will go with a Christmas bell. Bernie's and Ellen's last name is "Bell" and they love any types of bell decorations. So that is my mission for today. I have to work fast, as I want to get these done as part of their Christmas presents. I am still figuring out the finish to put on them and have had some good suggestions that I may try so they can withstand a month or so of Nova Scotia winter weather each year.
> 
> So far it has been a fun project. I am not a fast painter though and it is a good thing that I got most everything done and mailed out on time this year. That is a first for me. My daughter actually got her Christmas box yesterday (the brat opened everything already though!) and I am seeing that my other stuff is arriving this week too.  The 'Canada Post Beaver' seems to have his act together pretty good this year!
> 
> All the time I am painting, my head is conjuring up new designs, both for the scroll saw and for painting. So even though this may appear to be 'unproductive' time for me on the surface, in reality I am planning ahead for the new year. It is going to be a great one - I feel it already!
> 
> Have fun today and keep posting all those wonderful new projects you are making. It sure inspires the rest of us and I have truly enjoyed seeing what all you elves are up to!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you again everyone. It is so nice to be able to do something that I love to do. Paul - I hope that Mrs. Tiny feels well soon and that all goes well in her procedure. My thoughts are with you two. You take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Payoff*

As we get closer to the holiday season, things have slowed down considerably on the site. While the month of November was the best month that we have had so far, December has so far been a bit quieter and the orders have tapered off quite a bit.

You would think that would bother me, but it really doesn't. It only makes sense to me because of the type of product we offer. Patterns are the first step of the creation process and this month people are spending time using the patterns that they bought last month to make their projects and gifts. It seems that most of what is selling at this time is either the ornament patterns or patterns for things that are quick and simple to make for last minute gifts.

If I were really astute and ambitious, I would be diligently drawing out as many patterns that I could so I could get a jump on next season. That way I would be way ahead of the game and be able to flood the market with new designs. I could take the scrolling and pattern community by storm. I certainly have enough new ideas to do such a thing.

But alas, I just can't fit myself into that role. Truth is, I don't really want to do that. I am not saying that I don't want to be successful, but I can't see the point in working yourself so hard that you miss taking time to enjoy your life. After all, what would you be working for if that were the case? What would you have to look forward to?

I believe that in order to have a good and happy life, you need to find a good balance. Many times I am asked how I can work so much and not be burned out by what I do. People tell me all the time how doing something that they love to do as a living (such as woodworking or painting) would ruin it for them if it were to become their 'job'. Why then hasn't it been that way for me?

Life is full of trade-offs. It is rare that we are able to get something for nothing. Whether the cost be actual or and emotional trade, we can usually be assured that nothing we get in this life comes without a price of some sort.

Being self-employed is a good example of that process. It is only through the eyes of an outsider that the self-employed person is seen as a person of leisure who gets to 'write their own ticket' and live a life of luxury. Any successful self-employed person that I have ever met has not been someone who typically puts in a given number of hours to their job and then turns it off like a switch to go and play. In fact, I have found it to be quite the opposite. The most successful self-employed people that I know are those who love what they do and it is a part of their life. Their work is their passion and it is always somewhere in the back of their minds, even when they are taking time away from it.

Is that a bad thing? I certainly don't think so. I find it exciting and refreshing to have a kaleidoscope of activity to deal with on a daily basis. There is no such thing as a 'routine' day in my work, as there are always many changing factors. It is what keeps things interesting and fresh.

So even when things are slower, there is much happening. And I like to take time to enjoy the good parts that my work brings to me.

Through my work, I have met so many wonderful and creative people. Some have become real friends, even though we have never met in person or they may live thousands of miles away. The internet is a great catalyst for friendships such as these. We are able to communicate freely and get to know each other and share our passion for what we do.

Lately I have received many messages and pictures from my customers, showing me how they utilized the my designs. Many of them tell me of stories and also send pictures of how they utilized my patterns and perhaps added their own twist to them. I wanted to show you a couple of pictures that I received yesterday.

I had a customer Kevin order the set of tealight candle holders yesterday morning. By the afternoon, he had already made some for gifts and wanted me to share the pictures with you:










He cut them a bit thicker and I think that they came out wonderful.

I also received an email from Vicki, who is another customer. She had made my set of "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornaments for her grandson's kindergarten Christmas ornament party.










She said she gave the teacher a decorated tin filled with several sets of the ornaments and the book, and the kids used glitter glue and flow paint and had a ball as the teacher read the story and they sang along. She cut the ornaments from 1/4" Baltic birch and dipped them in some resin her husband had left over and it made them "like iron" and stood up to the youngsters.

What a great idea!

It is stories such as these that are what drives me. It truly isn't dollars and sales, but it is doing something that in some way makes a difference in someone's life. Now I know that I am not solving global warming or saving the rain forests, but I think that in a small way, I bring a bit of joy into the lives of others who love to create and also help them pass on that joy to those around them. And while that may not allow me to buy expensive things and have a huge home, it fills my heart more than any amount of money can.

Call me a sentimental fool.

When we took a walk last night, it was quite cold out. We only walked a mile or so up the road to the mill and back along the river. It was quiet and clear and almost every house along the way is decorated with beautiful lights for the holidays. You could hear the river flowing and the sky was a deep black with what seemed like millions of stars. It was peaceful and beautiful and even though the air was bitter, I dressed warmly and I felt warm.

Many times during these walks we are quiet, and I my mind wanders. Last night I thought about what a good feeling it was for me to be able to do what I do and in a small way touch the lives of so many others. I thought about those kids and people like Jerrell here on lumberjocks who I helped with a candle tray design for a customer of his. It made me feel good that I could do something that contributes in a positive way to this world, however small it may seem.

This, my friends, is the best payoff I could ask for. It makes it all worth while to me and makes me understand how fortunate I am to be doing what I do. Thank you all who have supported me in living my dream.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *The Payoff*
> 
> As we get closer to the holiday season, things have slowed down considerably on the site. While the month of November was the best month that we have had so far, December has so far been a bit quieter and the orders have tapered off quite a bit.
> 
> You would think that would bother me, but it really doesn't. It only makes sense to me because of the type of product we offer. Patterns are the first step of the creation process and this month people are spending time using the patterns that they bought last month to make their projects and gifts. It seems that most of what is selling at this time is either the ornament patterns or patterns for things that are quick and simple to make for last minute gifts.
> 
> If I were really astute and ambitious, I would be diligently drawing out as many patterns that I could so I could get a jump on next season. That way I would be way ahead of the game and be able to flood the market with new designs. I could take the scrolling and pattern community by storm. I certainly have enough new ideas to do such a thing.
> 
> But alas, I just can't fit myself into that role. Truth is, I don't really want to do that. I am not saying that I don't want to be successful, but I can't see the point in working yourself so hard that you miss taking time to enjoy your life. After all, what would you be working for if that were the case? What would you have to look forward to?
> 
> I believe that in order to have a good and happy life, you need to find a good balance. Many times I am asked how I can work so much and not be burned out by what I do. People tell me all the time how doing something that they love to do as a living (such as woodworking or painting) would ruin it for them if it were to become their 'job'. Why then hasn't it been that way for me?
> 
> Life is full of trade-offs. It is rare that we are able to get something for nothing. Whether the cost be actual or and emotional trade, we can usually be assured that nothing we get in this life comes without a price of some sort.
> 
> Being self-employed is a good example of that process. It is only through the eyes of an outsider that the self-employed person is seen as a person of leisure who gets to 'write their own ticket' and live a life of luxury. Any successful self-employed person that I have ever met has not been someone who typically puts in a given number of hours to their job and then turns it off like a switch to go and play. In fact, I have found it to be quite the opposite. The most successful self-employed people that I know are those who love what they do and it is a part of their life. Their work is their passion and it is always somewhere in the back of their minds, even when they are taking time away from it.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I certainly don't think so. I find it exciting and refreshing to have a kaleidoscope of activity to deal with on a daily basis. There is no such thing as a 'routine' day in my work, as there are always many changing factors. It is what keeps things interesting and fresh.
> 
> So even when things are slower, there is much happening. And I like to take time to enjoy the good parts that my work brings to me.
> 
> Through my work, I have met so many wonderful and creative people. Some have become real friends, even though we have never met in person or they may live thousands of miles away. The internet is a great catalyst for friendships such as these. We are able to communicate freely and get to know each other and share our passion for what we do.
> 
> Lately I have received many messages and pictures from my customers, showing me how they utilized the my designs. Many of them tell me of stories and also send pictures of how they utilized my patterns and perhaps added their own twist to them. I wanted to show you a couple of pictures that I received yesterday.
> 
> I had a customer Kevin order the set of tealight candle holders yesterday morning. By the afternoon, he had already made some for gifts and wanted me to share the pictures with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cut them a bit thicker and I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> I also received an email from Vicki, who is another customer. She had made my set of "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornaments for her grandson's kindergarten Christmas ornament party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she gave the teacher a decorated tin filled with several sets of the ornaments and the book, and the kids used glitter glue and flow paint and had a ball as the teacher read the story and they sang along. She cut the ornaments from 1/4" Baltic birch and dipped them in some resin her husband had left over and it made them "like iron" and stood up to the youngsters.
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> It is stories such as these that are what drives me. It truly isn't dollars and sales, but it is doing something that in some way makes a difference in someone's life. Now I know that I am not solving global warming or saving the rain forests, but I think that in a small way, I bring a bit of joy into the lives of others who love to create and also help them pass on that joy to those around them. And while that may not allow me to buy expensive things and have a huge home, it fills my heart more than any amount of money can.
> 
> Call me a sentimental fool.
> 
> When we took a walk last night, it was quite cold out. We only walked a mile or so up the road to the mill and back along the river. It was quiet and clear and almost every house along the way is decorated with beautiful lights for the holidays. You could hear the river flowing and the sky was a deep black with what seemed like millions of stars. It was peaceful and beautiful and even though the air was bitter, I dressed warmly and I felt warm.
> 
> Many times during these walks we are quiet, and I my mind wanders. Last night I thought about what a good feeling it was for me to be able to do what I do and in a small way touch the lives of so many others. I thought about those kids and people like Jerrell here on lumberjocks who I helped with a candle tray design for a customer of his. It made me feel good that I could do something that contributes in a positive way to this world, however small it may seem.
> 
> This, my friends, is the best payoff I could ask for. It makes it all worth while to me and makes me understand how fortunate I am to be doing what I do. Thank you all who have supported me in living my dream.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


"Sentimental fool"?

Sentimental, definitely, but no fool you. You have learned what is important in life. As Clarence, the apprentice angel in "It's A Wonderful Life" said, "no man is poor who has friends." You are* rich*, my friend.

Your Winnipeg friend,

Paul


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *The Payoff*
> 
> As we get closer to the holiday season, things have slowed down considerably on the site. While the month of November was the best month that we have had so far, December has so far been a bit quieter and the orders have tapered off quite a bit.
> 
> You would think that would bother me, but it really doesn't. It only makes sense to me because of the type of product we offer. Patterns are the first step of the creation process and this month people are spending time using the patterns that they bought last month to make their projects and gifts. It seems that most of what is selling at this time is either the ornament patterns or patterns for things that are quick and simple to make for last minute gifts.
> 
> If I were really astute and ambitious, I would be diligently drawing out as many patterns that I could so I could get a jump on next season. That way I would be way ahead of the game and be able to flood the market with new designs. I could take the scrolling and pattern community by storm. I certainly have enough new ideas to do such a thing.
> 
> But alas, I just can't fit myself into that role. Truth is, I don't really want to do that. I am not saying that I don't want to be successful, but I can't see the point in working yourself so hard that you miss taking time to enjoy your life. After all, what would you be working for if that were the case? What would you have to look forward to?
> 
> I believe that in order to have a good and happy life, you need to find a good balance. Many times I am asked how I can work so much and not be burned out by what I do. People tell me all the time how doing something that they love to do as a living (such as woodworking or painting) would ruin it for them if it were to become their 'job'. Why then hasn't it been that way for me?
> 
> Life is full of trade-offs. It is rare that we are able to get something for nothing. Whether the cost be actual or and emotional trade, we can usually be assured that nothing we get in this life comes without a price of some sort.
> 
> Being self-employed is a good example of that process. It is only through the eyes of an outsider that the self-employed person is seen as a person of leisure who gets to 'write their own ticket' and live a life of luxury. Any successful self-employed person that I have ever met has not been someone who typically puts in a given number of hours to their job and then turns it off like a switch to go and play. In fact, I have found it to be quite the opposite. The most successful self-employed people that I know are those who love what they do and it is a part of their life. Their work is their passion and it is always somewhere in the back of their minds, even when they are taking time away from it.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I certainly don't think so. I find it exciting and refreshing to have a kaleidoscope of activity to deal with on a daily basis. There is no such thing as a 'routine' day in my work, as there are always many changing factors. It is what keeps things interesting and fresh.
> 
> So even when things are slower, there is much happening. And I like to take time to enjoy the good parts that my work brings to me.
> 
> Through my work, I have met so many wonderful and creative people. Some have become real friends, even though we have never met in person or they may live thousands of miles away. The internet is a great catalyst for friendships such as these. We are able to communicate freely and get to know each other and share our passion for what we do.
> 
> Lately I have received many messages and pictures from my customers, showing me how they utilized the my designs. Many of them tell me of stories and also send pictures of how they utilized my patterns and perhaps added their own twist to them. I wanted to show you a couple of pictures that I received yesterday.
> 
> I had a customer Kevin order the set of tealight candle holders yesterday morning. By the afternoon, he had already made some for gifts and wanted me to share the pictures with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cut them a bit thicker and I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> I also received an email from Vicki, who is another customer. She had made my set of "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornaments for her grandson's kindergarten Christmas ornament party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she gave the teacher a decorated tin filled with several sets of the ornaments and the book, and the kids used glitter glue and flow paint and had a ball as the teacher read the story and they sang along. She cut the ornaments from 1/4" Baltic birch and dipped them in some resin her husband had left over and it made them "like iron" and stood up to the youngsters.
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> It is stories such as these that are what drives me. It truly isn't dollars and sales, but it is doing something that in some way makes a difference in someone's life. Now I know that I am not solving global warming or saving the rain forests, but I think that in a small way, I bring a bit of joy into the lives of others who love to create and also help them pass on that joy to those around them. And while that may not allow me to buy expensive things and have a huge home, it fills my heart more than any amount of money can.
> 
> Call me a sentimental fool.
> 
> When we took a walk last night, it was quite cold out. We only walked a mile or so up the road to the mill and back along the river. It was quiet and clear and almost every house along the way is decorated with beautiful lights for the holidays. You could hear the river flowing and the sky was a deep black with what seemed like millions of stars. It was peaceful and beautiful and even though the air was bitter, I dressed warmly and I felt warm.
> 
> Many times during these walks we are quiet, and I my mind wanders. Last night I thought about what a good feeling it was for me to be able to do what I do and in a small way touch the lives of so many others. I thought about those kids and people like Jerrell here on lumberjocks who I helped with a candle tray design for a customer of his. It made me feel good that I could do something that contributes in a positive way to this world, however small it may seem.
> 
> This, my friends, is the best payoff I could ask for. It makes it all worth while to me and makes me understand how fortunate I am to be doing what I do. Thank you all who have supported me in living my dream.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I have an acquaintance who is a professional woodworker and while talking to him one day he said,"I have
never worked a day in my life, I have been lucky enough to play in my workshop and make things that
people pay me good money for, and I enjoy it too much to call it work." His projects reflect that joy,
just as yours do Sheila. Thank you for sharing, and may you and your family enjoy a wonderful Christmas
and New Years.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Payoff*
> 
> As we get closer to the holiday season, things have slowed down considerably on the site. While the month of November was the best month that we have had so far, December has so far been a bit quieter and the orders have tapered off quite a bit.
> 
> You would think that would bother me, but it really doesn't. It only makes sense to me because of the type of product we offer. Patterns are the first step of the creation process and this month people are spending time using the patterns that they bought last month to make their projects and gifts. It seems that most of what is selling at this time is either the ornament patterns or patterns for things that are quick and simple to make for last minute gifts.
> 
> If I were really astute and ambitious, I would be diligently drawing out as many patterns that I could so I could get a jump on next season. That way I would be way ahead of the game and be able to flood the market with new designs. I could take the scrolling and pattern community by storm. I certainly have enough new ideas to do such a thing.
> 
> But alas, I just can't fit myself into that role. Truth is, I don't really want to do that. I am not saying that I don't want to be successful, but I can't see the point in working yourself so hard that you miss taking time to enjoy your life. After all, what would you be working for if that were the case? What would you have to look forward to?
> 
> I believe that in order to have a good and happy life, you need to find a good balance. Many times I am asked how I can work so much and not be burned out by what I do. People tell me all the time how doing something that they love to do as a living (such as woodworking or painting) would ruin it for them if it were to become their 'job'. Why then hasn't it been that way for me?
> 
> Life is full of trade-offs. It is rare that we are able to get something for nothing. Whether the cost be actual or and emotional trade, we can usually be assured that nothing we get in this life comes without a price of some sort.
> 
> Being self-employed is a good example of that process. It is only through the eyes of an outsider that the self-employed person is seen as a person of leisure who gets to 'write their own ticket' and live a life of luxury. Any successful self-employed person that I have ever met has not been someone who typically puts in a given number of hours to their job and then turns it off like a switch to go and play. In fact, I have found it to be quite the opposite. The most successful self-employed people that I know are those who love what they do and it is a part of their life. Their work is their passion and it is always somewhere in the back of their minds, even when they are taking time away from it.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I certainly don't think so. I find it exciting and refreshing to have a kaleidoscope of activity to deal with on a daily basis. There is no such thing as a 'routine' day in my work, as there are always many changing factors. It is what keeps things interesting and fresh.
> 
> So even when things are slower, there is much happening. And I like to take time to enjoy the good parts that my work brings to me.
> 
> Through my work, I have met so many wonderful and creative people. Some have become real friends, even though we have never met in person or they may live thousands of miles away. The internet is a great catalyst for friendships such as these. We are able to communicate freely and get to know each other and share our passion for what we do.
> 
> Lately I have received many messages and pictures from my customers, showing me how they utilized the my designs. Many of them tell me of stories and also send pictures of how they utilized my patterns and perhaps added their own twist to them. I wanted to show you a couple of pictures that I received yesterday.
> 
> I had a customer Kevin order the set of tealight candle holders yesterday morning. By the afternoon, he had already made some for gifts and wanted me to share the pictures with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cut them a bit thicker and I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> I also received an email from Vicki, who is another customer. She had made my set of "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornaments for her grandson's kindergarten Christmas ornament party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she gave the teacher a decorated tin filled with several sets of the ornaments and the book, and the kids used glitter glue and flow paint and had a ball as the teacher read the story and they sang along. She cut the ornaments from 1/4" Baltic birch and dipped them in some resin her husband had left over and it made them "like iron" and stood up to the youngsters.
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> It is stories such as these that are what drives me. It truly isn't dollars and sales, but it is doing something that in some way makes a difference in someone's life. Now I know that I am not solving global warming or saving the rain forests, but I think that in a small way, I bring a bit of joy into the lives of others who love to create and also help them pass on that joy to those around them. And while that may not allow me to buy expensive things and have a huge home, it fills my heart more than any amount of money can.
> 
> Call me a sentimental fool.
> 
> When we took a walk last night, it was quite cold out. We only walked a mile or so up the road to the mill and back along the river. It was quiet and clear and almost every house along the way is decorated with beautiful lights for the holidays. You could hear the river flowing and the sky was a deep black with what seemed like millions of stars. It was peaceful and beautiful and even though the air was bitter, I dressed warmly and I felt warm.
> 
> Many times during these walks we are quiet, and I my mind wanders. Last night I thought about what a good feeling it was for me to be able to do what I do and in a small way touch the lives of so many others. I thought about those kids and people like Jerrell here on lumberjocks who I helped with a candle tray design for a customer of his. It made me feel good that I could do something that contributes in a positive way to this world, however small it may seem.
> 
> This, my friends, is the best payoff I could ask for. It makes it all worth while to me and makes me understand how fortunate I am to be doing what I do. Thank you all who have supported me in living my dream.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you to both of you! It is people such as yourselves that make things so much fun. I don't think I would have the enthusiasm I did if it weren't for places like this and people like you to share with. It is a large and important piece of the puzzle, I believe. Merry Christmas to you too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*

There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.

We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.

I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.

Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:










And the other side . . .










I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.

The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!










She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!

Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.

I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.

On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.






Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*
> 
> There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.
> 
> We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.
> 
> I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.
> 
> Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.
> 
> The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!
> 
> Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.
> 
> On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


Thank you for the video, shiela..you made my day. My eyes are leaking from laughing!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*
> 
> There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.
> 
> We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.
> 
> I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.
> 
> Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.
> 
> The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!
> 
> Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.
> 
> On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


My pleasure, Michelle! This guy has lots of cute ones! They certainly are adorable! 

Sheila


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*
> 
> There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.
> 
> We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.
> 
> I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.
> 
> Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.
> 
> The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!
> 
> Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.
> 
> On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


That video was just hilarious!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*
> 
> There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.
> 
> We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.
> 
> I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.
> 
> Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.
> 
> The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!
> 
> Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.
> 
> On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


that was so funny…...ill be singing that song all day with visions of animals in my head…lol…....were so glad you liked the ball…i am very proud of susan and her ability to make wonderful things like this, merry christmas my friend..and to all the jocks also…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*
> 
> There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.
> 
> We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.
> 
> I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.
> 
> Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.
> 
> The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!
> 
> Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.
> 
> On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


We LOVE the ornament. Not only for how pretty it is, but for the great friendship it represents. 

I debated whether to put the video here or not, but I thought "what the heck?" It is funny and cute and is something nice to think about. I think of all the time this guy took to making this funny thing! Wow! Glad you enjoyed it!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season to Be Jolly!*
> 
> There are many 'Santas' these days, it seems. Even though it isn't even Christmas yet, he has been busy bringing gifts from afar.
> 
> We went to the post office yesterday and were thrilled to find out that there were several packages for us. One of them was for Keith - he had ordered more pen supplies - and he was very happy with that. I was fortunate to have two boxes, one from a woodworking friend who is also a designer and another from our own Bob "Grizzman" and his wife.
> 
> I LOVE getting stuff! (Who doesn't!) and I felt I had to open the package right away. I knew it would be something special and it definitely was. Bob's wife Susan makes these beautiful folded star ornaments. A couple of weeks ago, Bob sent me some pictures from a craft sale that he and Susan did at their church and in the pictures I saw these wonderful ornaments that Sue made. They are made with fabric, and she embroiders cross stitching on each side of them.
> 
> Well, when I opened my box, there was a beautiful ornament in it! I immediately put it on my little happy tree and every time I look at it I smile! Here are some pictures for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bob and Sue for such thoughtfulness and kindness. I think that is what sites like this are all about - making friends and sharing ideas. The other day I talked to Bob on the phone for a bit and it was great to hear his voice and hear all the wonderful things he is up to. It is nice to know I have met a great friend through Lumberjocks and I hope one day I will be able to meet him in person.
> 
> The other box contained some fun Mardi-gras beads from a woodworking friend whom I have known for a long time. He does amazing intarsia work and is also a very funny and social guy. He participates on Facebook quite a bit and is a big part of our woodworking group there. I let my beautiful cat Coco model the beads for a picture, and she actually didn't seem to mind them at all. I think she knew how pretty she looked in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat there for quite a while which surprised me. Perhaps she was in a festive mood too!
> 
> Oh, yes - and I am still working on finishing up the last piece for Ellen's fence project. I bet you thought I forgot about that. I hope to finish it today and I should have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I took a little time out yesterday to make some Caramel Sticky Buns for my neighbor Lee's birthday. Lee is a friend of Keith's who lives next door and he has a heart of gold. He goes down to the wharf every day and feeds and cares for the feral cats there. He works with a woman named Adele who holds fund raisers and such to spay and neuter the cats and care for the sick ones and find as many of them as they can homes. Many people dump unwanted animals there and it is volunteers like Adele and Lee who help keep the population from growing and care for the ones that are there. Lee himself has five cats - all strays that he rescued - and he hasn't missed a day going to feed and check on them in years. He is a good soul.
> 
> On a final note, I found this wonderful video to make you smile. This guy who shoots these videos has lots of funny animal videos and I enjoy every one of them. I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and "keep your spirits bright!"


*Wonderful playing around & having FUN (Not Work







!*

That was Video was REALLY GOOD!

*Thank you very much!

Sure am happy with you making us ALL HAPPY!*

Have another great year!

*Merry Christmas too…*


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Heard the Bells*

Well it is my own fault that I am running late today. I just got out of bed and it is already 7am. That is just about unheard of from me. I usually get up somewhere around 5am. It is my 'quiet time' and I spend it not only picking around the web and catching up on emails, but also writing here. I have a lot I need to accomplish today and the last thing I needed was to oversleep. But I must have needed it so I will go with the flow here and get what I can done when I can. Today the blog here really will be short, but you all are probably busy too so it will all balance out. (See how nicely I am able to rationalize things out??)

The good news is that I FINISHED painting the last piece of the fence project for Ellen! YIPPIE! I did make the last piece a bell, and although it is nothing spectacular, it came out acceptable. I took a quick picture of it this morning for you all to see:










All I have to do today is put a couple of coats of outdoor varnish on the pieces and I should be good to go on that one. (I hope the varnish dries enough by tomorrow so it doesn't stick when I wrap the pieces! LOL)

The bell is much fancier than it appears on the picture. I quickly snapped this one this morning and it is under the 'what you see is what you get' category again because of the time factor. I have lots of errands to tend to today and don't have time to play with it to make it look nice. I will take some pictures of the full set if I can later on and put them in my folder. It has silver metallic shading and all the gold has a nice metallic wash on it. The clapper and 'dots' on it have some gold sparkle paint washed over it so it looks a bit more festive. The shimmer paint is kind of subtle which is why it doesn't show up on the photos. I wanted it pretty but not gaudy. I love a little shimmer here and there - don't you?

Completing this is the last of the big things that I need to do. Now I have to do some wrapping and my cooking for the two places we are going on Christmas Day and I will be pretty much OK. I wanted to make the kitties some toys, but I put them on the bottom of the list only because they can't read a calendar and if they get their surprises a day or so late, they won't be any the wiser. I suppose I need to choose my battles at times like these. I will bribe them with treats and they will certainly understand (or forget.)

I wish you all a good day today. Is it Friday already? Have fun and enjoy some holiday cheer.










*OH! I FORGOT TO TELL YOU - *

Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING for the next week or so!!! Time to get those gift cards and then you can cash them in next week and get your order shipped FREE!! Just though you would want to know! www.leevalley.com


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *I Heard the Bells*
> 
> Well it is my own fault that I am running late today. I just got out of bed and it is already 7am. That is just about unheard of from me. I usually get up somewhere around 5am. It is my 'quiet time' and I spend it not only picking around the web and catching up on emails, but also writing here. I have a lot I need to accomplish today and the last thing I needed was to oversleep. But I must have needed it so I will go with the flow here and get what I can done when I can. Today the blog here really will be short, but you all are probably busy too so it will all balance out. (See how nicely I am able to rationalize things out??)
> 
> The good news is that I FINISHED painting the last piece of the fence project for Ellen! YIPPIE! I did make the last piece a bell, and although it is nothing spectacular, it came out acceptable. I took a quick picture of it this morning for you all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do today is put a couple of coats of outdoor varnish on the pieces and I should be good to go on that one. (I hope the varnish dries enough by tomorrow so it doesn't stick when I wrap the pieces! LOL)
> 
> The bell is much fancier than it appears on the picture. I quickly snapped this one this morning and it is under the 'what you see is what you get' category again because of the time factor. I have lots of errands to tend to today and don't have time to play with it to make it look nice. I will take some pictures of the full set if I can later on and put them in my folder. It has silver metallic shading and all the gold has a nice metallic wash on it. The clapper and 'dots' on it have some gold sparkle paint washed over it so it looks a bit more festive. The shimmer paint is kind of subtle which is why it doesn't show up on the photos. I wanted it pretty but not gaudy. I love a little shimmer here and there - don't you?
> 
> Completing this is the last of the big things that I need to do. Now I have to do some wrapping and my cooking for the two places we are going on Christmas Day and I will be pretty much OK. I wanted to make the kitties some toys, but I put them on the bottom of the list only because they can't read a calendar and if they get their surprises a day or so late, they won't be any the wiser. I suppose I need to choose my battles at times like these. I will bribe them with treats and they will certainly understand (or forget.)
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Is it Friday already? Have fun and enjoy some holiday cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH! I FORGOT TO TELL YOU - *
> 
> Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING for the next week or so!!! Time to get those gift cards and then you can cash them in next week and get your order shipped FREE!! Just though you would want to know! www.leevalley.com


That cat does not look happy, Sheila! He looks embarrassed! ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Heard the Bells*
> 
> Well it is my own fault that I am running late today. I just got out of bed and it is already 7am. That is just about unheard of from me. I usually get up somewhere around 5am. It is my 'quiet time' and I spend it not only picking around the web and catching up on emails, but also writing here. I have a lot I need to accomplish today and the last thing I needed was to oversleep. But I must have needed it so I will go with the flow here and get what I can done when I can. Today the blog here really will be short, but you all are probably busy too so it will all balance out. (See how nicely I am able to rationalize things out??)
> 
> The good news is that I FINISHED painting the last piece of the fence project for Ellen! YIPPIE! I did make the last piece a bell, and although it is nothing spectacular, it came out acceptable. I took a quick picture of it this morning for you all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do today is put a couple of coats of outdoor varnish on the pieces and I should be good to go on that one. (I hope the varnish dries enough by tomorrow so it doesn't stick when I wrap the pieces! LOL)
> 
> The bell is much fancier than it appears on the picture. I quickly snapped this one this morning and it is under the 'what you see is what you get' category again because of the time factor. I have lots of errands to tend to today and don't have time to play with it to make it look nice. I will take some pictures of the full set if I can later on and put them in my folder. It has silver metallic shading and all the gold has a nice metallic wash on it. The clapper and 'dots' on it have some gold sparkle paint washed over it so it looks a bit more festive. The shimmer paint is kind of subtle which is why it doesn't show up on the photos. I wanted it pretty but not gaudy. I love a little shimmer here and there - don't you?
> 
> Completing this is the last of the big things that I need to do. Now I have to do some wrapping and my cooking for the two places we are going on Christmas Day and I will be pretty much OK. I wanted to make the kitties some toys, but I put them on the bottom of the list only because they can't read a calendar and if they get their surprises a day or so late, they won't be any the wiser. I suppose I need to choose my battles at times like these. I will bribe them with treats and they will certainly understand (or forget.)
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Is it Friday already? Have fun and enjoy some holiday cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH! I FORGOT TO TELL YOU - *
> 
> Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING for the next week or so!!! Time to get those gift cards and then you can cash them in next week and get your order shipped FREE!! Just though you would want to know! www.leevalley.com


LOL! Mine would never let me do that to them! I was surprised that Coco let me put the beads on her the other day without eating them! Thank goodness other people dress up their cats and post pictures I can use! It spares me and mine the humiliation! 

By the way - it got light out and IT'S SNOWING!!!! YAY! I hope it lasts! (Merry Christmas Emporium!)

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *I Heard the Bells*
> 
> Well it is my own fault that I am running late today. I just got out of bed and it is already 7am. That is just about unheard of from me. I usually get up somewhere around 5am. It is my 'quiet time' and I spend it not only picking around the web and catching up on emails, but also writing here. I have a lot I need to accomplish today and the last thing I needed was to oversleep. But I must have needed it so I will go with the flow here and get what I can done when I can. Today the blog here really will be short, but you all are probably busy too so it will all balance out. (See how nicely I am able to rationalize things out??)
> 
> The good news is that I FINISHED painting the last piece of the fence project for Ellen! YIPPIE! I did make the last piece a bell, and although it is nothing spectacular, it came out acceptable. I took a quick picture of it this morning for you all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do today is put a couple of coats of outdoor varnish on the pieces and I should be good to go on that one. (I hope the varnish dries enough by tomorrow so it doesn't stick when I wrap the pieces! LOL)
> 
> The bell is much fancier than it appears on the picture. I quickly snapped this one this morning and it is under the 'what you see is what you get' category again because of the time factor. I have lots of errands to tend to today and don't have time to play with it to make it look nice. I will take some pictures of the full set if I can later on and put them in my folder. It has silver metallic shading and all the gold has a nice metallic wash on it. The clapper and 'dots' on it have some gold sparkle paint washed over it so it looks a bit more festive. The shimmer paint is kind of subtle which is why it doesn't show up on the photos. I wanted it pretty but not gaudy. I love a little shimmer here and there - don't you?
> 
> Completing this is the last of the big things that I need to do. Now I have to do some wrapping and my cooking for the two places we are going on Christmas Day and I will be pretty much OK. I wanted to make the kitties some toys, but I put them on the bottom of the list only because they can't read a calendar and if they get their surprises a day or so late, they won't be any the wiser. I suppose I need to choose my battles at times like these. I will bribe them with treats and they will certainly understand (or forget.)
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Is it Friday already? Have fun and enjoy some holiday cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH! I FORGOT TO TELL YOU - *
> 
> Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING for the next week or so!!! Time to get those gift cards and then you can cash them in next week and get your order shipped FREE!! Just though you would want to know! www.leevalley.com


Hi Sheila.

Glad you got snow. Must have been ours that got lost. Unlike the usual deep freeze we get here in "Winter-peg", sunday is forecast to be 1 degree above and the same for monday! We have maybe an inch of snow compared to our norm of a foot or more. Seems more like Halloween than Christmas…

LouAnn is still in the band-aid hotel and it looks like the best we can hope for is a 6 hour pass on the day for her to come home for dinner. She's on IV antibiotics every six hours so she has to be back in time for her next dose. They're waiting to see how much of the toe will have to go. So far the first joint is positively history, but how much more is up in the air untill she sees the specialist again next week.

All I want for Christmas is my missus home…

Have a great one.

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

*Holiday Greetings to All!*

It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:










We donned our gay apparel:










Planned out how we were going to decorate:










And got to work.

The first order of business was to put up the tree:










We may have had some trouble along the way:










But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:










But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:










Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):










And gifts to wrap:










As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:










But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:










We still have some cooking to do:










But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:










And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:










I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


How absolutely cute!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Happy holidays, Sheila and a grand new year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Thanks! I KNOW it is going to be grand! I can just feel it!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


very good Sheila. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Have a safe holiday season


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Thanks always for the cat photos - we have one and it is most likely under the tree right now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Better *under* the tree then *in* the tree, Jarrell! Merry Christmas to you and your family! Roger, too! Keep those wood chips flying!

Sheila


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Merry Christmas


----------



## terrilynne

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and all LJs ! Such a cute Christmas greeting Sheila.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


*MeeeOWwwww!*

Cute…

Thank you…

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Thank you all Leanne, Terrilynne and Joe! I am off to eat some lobster at Keith's parents tonight and then we are having two dinners tomorrow! It will be a fun weekend for sure. I just have a little more wrapping and I am good to go!  I am glad you like the kitties. This blog took longer than most. LOL! I wanted something a little different that would make you all smile!

Have a great evening and day tomorrow.

Sheila


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Greetings to All!*
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Merry Christmas Sheila! Lobster for Christmas dinner sure sounds more exotic than turkey Lol!


----------



## scrollgirl

*We Wish You a Merry Christmas*

All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:

Coco:










Richard:










And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:










Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!

May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!










Sheila and Keith


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


All the Best to You and Yours too Sheila…


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Thank you Shiela and Keith and cats. I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a happy and profitable New Year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Thanks, Mike! I am glad to see you and your family settled into such a nice place! I hope you have a beautiful day today!

And thanks to you Ham! It is going to be a great year for all of us! 

Sheila


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Sheila and Keith and cats… enjoy the day!
Ellen


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Same to you and your loveones. I wish all the best this coming year plus the good health> Bert and Agnes.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


The same to you, Shelia and Keith.

Lee


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Best holiday wishes to all of you too.

Blessings.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Nice picture of the both of you!

May you all have a wonderful Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year!

Thank you for your wonderful work & help!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


thank you Sheila and Keith 
a Merry Chrismas from Denmark to both of you as well 
great pictures

Silke and Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


hope Santa was good to you and yours. I like the pics of the kittys


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Merry Christmas to you also Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas*
> 
> All I want to say today is to wish you all a wonderful Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season from all of us here:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'grand-baby-kitty', Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you Martin for offering this great forum which allows me to write every day and through which I have met so many wonderful friends. We really appreciate all you do to keep it going!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day filled with joy, family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila and Keith


Thank you all for the good wishes! We had a wonderful and busy day and we even got some snow! It couldn't have been any better! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Aftermath*

And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:










We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.

We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.

We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.

We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.

At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.

As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?

Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:










Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.

I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.

I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


great to hear your belt has started to scream to you that it has reached the last hole in the line …. LOL
you now what that meens …. doing some hard time …. :-(
talking about doing hard time …. you asked if I was trying to get you in trouble on mondays ….
well I can see there is others that trying very hard to do it … lol
with that bottle in the house it wuold be nearly impossible to stay on the out side of the bars 
here if the local sheriff saw it …. 
enjoy the cooking …. he he he

have Silke beside me drooling over the picture with snow … she is real angry why there isn´t any here 
the 24th we had 9-10 degree celcius sun and rain ... so no white Chrismas for us :-(

have a great day both of you
Silke and Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


Yes, Dennis - the eating frenzy needs to end. Now time for the New Years resolutions to kick in and for me to get back on the bike and get back to work. A little overindulgence once in a while doesn't hurt - just so we don't make it a habit.

I am with Silke with the snow! Rainy Christmases are the pits. But Keith crawling under the car probably doesn't agree with me. 

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday despite the warm weather. I hope Santa was very good to you and you had a good day! Take care and have fun playing with your new toys!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


yes I have enjoyd the days even though I was ordred not to go in to the shop or on the PC 
while my mother is here (don´t tell me and Silke sneaked us to theese few minuts ) 
its realy werd not doing anything but sitting down talking and eat too much …....
I´m sort of glad its over since I have to go to work in a few ours from now don´t get me wrong 
I love my mother and it has been good to see her here …. well I miss to do something with my 
hands in the shop ….

I hope its a minor thing with the car 
Dennis


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


Glad to see you had a nice x-mas!!!!

Words of advice:

Do ask the retiring mechanic who he would recommend in the area, after 30 years he wont be working on his car
anymore.

Don't use Blair's Original Death sauce, it will not make you feel alive.


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


Good Morning Sheila and I am glad you had a good Christmas. Hope the car is going to be OK. It is always ascary thing. I have a theory that car repairs are either the $50 - 100 kind which hurt but can be managed, the 400 - 600 $ kind which really hurt and take away from something else, or the 1,000 + $ kind which are a real problem and life disruptive. Here's to nothing bigger than a minor pain.

On a different topic. I went to your site looking for a simple design to try and see if scrolling is something that will draw my interest and the free plan looked kind of intense for a start. I really liked the looks of the nativity ornaments. Are those suitable for a rank beginner with a really crappy saw to start with? I have lots of very thin walnut from a tree that was cut right next door and I have lots of thin oak, which probably would not saw for beans. Do you have any suggestions or any links to good begginer information?.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


Sorry to hear you had problems…

Maybe you can ask the retiring mechanic for some ideas of who to go to?

Hope things get cleared up fast…

Have a Happy New Years… as much as you can…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


Thanks for all the nice comments. 

I think it is too late to ask the retiring guy because he may already be gone. We drove by today and there wasn't a car there. Keith is already on the trail of someone who others in the area go to and he is scouting the part out. It shouldn't be too much and I am really not complaining. Both his car and mine are paid for so we don't worry about monthly payments and when things come up on older cars like this it is kind of expected. It is just part of owning a car. Funny thing is we took his dad's car all the way to Yarmouth to get the part today and everything was closed (DOH!) Between boxing day and Christmas being on a Sunday, I suppose everyone wanted the extra day off. Oh, well. It was a nice ride anyway. Think of all the money we saved not being able to shop the after Christmas sales! LOL We'll try again tomorrow, I suppose.

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


If you wrote a letter to him, it may get 'forwarded'...

Yep, we have the same thing here…. No Mail… Banks closed…
I needed to get a hip x-ray… called ahead to see if they were open… They WERE! Was fast getting in & out of there… for a change!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


Well, I am glad you got in for your x-ray, Joe. I hope you are doing OK. It is good that you got done quickly.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> And so another Christmas has come and gone. We had a wonderfully full and busy day and spent it with both families. The day began with a beautiful sunrise over a fresh blanket of snow. We had experienced a little snow a week or so ago, but it had quickly melted and I was concerned that we weren't going to get anymore in time for Christmas. But I when I awoke, it was gently snowing and there was a beautiful and colorful sunrise on the horizon. How pretty it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the morning packing up and getting ourselves ready and I got to talk to the kids. It feels so good to know that they are well and happy and while I wish we could all be together, visiting with them on the phone was the next best thing.
> 
> We spent the early part of the day with Bernie and Ellen and their family. Ellen put out a wonderful spread and made a full turkey dinner. We visited and exchanged our gifts, and it was a really nice time. Ellen loved the painted characters for her fence and it made me feel good to see her so happy with them. Keith had made some pens for people too and everyone was thrilled with receiving them. It was great to see his work be so appreciated.
> 
> We did have a slight problem though. On the way to Digby we heard some noise coming from the front wheel of Keith's car. He believes it may be a bearing that will need to be replaced. Unfortunately, last week we found out our regular mechanic is retiring and it kind of leaves us in a bind as to where to get the car repaired. While there are several 'back yard' mechanics in the area, we need to find someone who is reliable as well as skilled. I suppose that is one problem in living with such a rural area. We just drove rather slowly and he is going to be looking for a solution today.
> 
> We stopped back here after Bernie and Ellen's to reload the car and debated on whether to have Keith's dad pick us up or not. The mustang is parked here, but with the snow on the pavement, there is really no way that we were going to even attempt to take it out. Since Keith's parents live rather close, we just drove the Sunfire (which I nicknamed the "Wagon of Death") and figured it was the safer of the two vehicles. We went slowly and carefully and since the noise is just barely audible, we figured it would be OK. But it is something that we need to attend to right away.
> 
> At Keith's folks, we had to forego dinner (we did bring leftover rappie pie home!) and just snacked on some stuff later on. We had a great visit with his parents and his brother and fiancee. We stayed there quite late.
> 
> As I look around today I see all the aftermath of the holiday. Ironically, the gym is closed today but I can see a nice long walk in the snow in the day's plans for us. The diet went to hell for the day, but I suppose we will both survive and recover from it without incident. It is fun to splurge every now and then. That's what holidays are for - right?
> 
> Here's one of our favorite gifts we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of all the fun possibilities this will offer us! It will be fun to see what we can come up with.
> 
> I am going to spend the day tidying up and reorganizing. I have some designing ideas that I want to work on too. It is time for me to get back to designing and woodworking and painting and back to normal again. I hope to have some nice things to show you all by the end of the week.
> 
> I really enjoyed everything about this Christmas. Part of me thought that I was kind of 'slacking' the past couple of weeks, but taking this time out did me a lot of good because I feel as if I am eager to work on new ideas and projects. With the continuing snow, I realize that winter has indeed arrived and it is time to buckle down a bit and make it as productive as I can. And I look forward to that very much.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday too. Let's all make some sawdust to mix in with the snowflakes!


don't use that hot-sauce on the windshield, it'll melt the glass… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

*It Finally Got Me*

Well, folks - while I seemed to dodge the bullet all through the months of November and December while everyone around me was sick, it seems that I have caught a cold. I let my guard down just for a bit and put away my mask just long enough for the holidays (no - I really didn't wear a mask - I am just funning with you!) and BAM! It snuck up on me (you know, auto correct keeps telling me there is no "snuck" in the dictionary? But it is there and means "to sneak" so don't always trust it!) I am sure it was because I was distracted with all the holiday preparations and such and had I been more aware, it wouldn't have gotten a hold on me.

It started with a sore throat which I thought was perhaps from talking - although I wasn't really talking too much and now my head is stuffy and I have pressure on my sinuses. I did take some meds last night and got some sleep, so that should help me recover very quickly. That and some vitamin C should do it. And tea.

But I won't let it get me down. No sir-ee! I have a lot I want to get started with and make for the new year.

Funny story - yesterday Keith was looking for the part for his car. He found it at Canadian Tire online and wanted to call to make sure that it was right and see about picking one up. He tried several times to call and was put on hold by the automated phone system.

Finally we decided just to go there to get it, as in the mean time he found a mechanic that was recommended by his friend who would do the job for him. We took the car to Kieth's dads and took his dad's SUV to Yarmouth to get the part. When we got to town, it was like a ghost town. NOTHING was open! Here is was 'boxing day' when all the stores should be open and because Christmas came on a Sunday, all was still closed. Silly us! So we wasted about three hours driving around to nowhere and wound up having dinner in the one restaurant that was open. Dinner was nice though and they had the place decorated nicely.

So I don't know if we are going to head out again today or not. I know Keith will go, but I may wind up staying home. Besides saving money, it would probably be good for me to stay here and work.

Speaking of work - I received some pictures from a customer of mine this morning. Her grandfather made several sets of my 'Rocking Reindeer' pattern with a couple of modifications. She said that everyone loved them and they were a big hit. I thought I would show them to you too:




























I really loved seeing this! It is great to see what others do with my designs. I think they came out beautiful and I love the idea of them all standing on the base.

Well, I hope you all have a great day today. Around here, we are getting pretty much back to normal. It will be fun to draw and get back at the saw again.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It Finally Got Me*
> 
> Well, folks - while I seemed to dodge the bullet all through the months of November and December while everyone around me was sick, it seems that I have caught a cold. I let my guard down just for a bit and put away my mask just long enough for the holidays (no - I really didn't wear a mask - I am just funning with you!) and BAM! It snuck up on me (you know, auto correct keeps telling me there is no "snuck" in the dictionary? But it is there and means "to sneak" so don't always trust it!) I am sure it was because I was distracted with all the holiday preparations and such and had I been more aware, it wouldn't have gotten a hold on me.
> 
> It started with a sore throat which I thought was perhaps from talking - although I wasn't really talking too much and now my head is stuffy and I have pressure on my sinuses. I did take some meds last night and got some sleep, so that should help me recover very quickly. That and some vitamin C should do it. And tea.
> 
> But I won't let it get me down. No sir-ee! I have a lot I want to get started with and make for the new year.
> 
> Funny story - yesterday Keith was looking for the part for his car. He found it at Canadian Tire online and wanted to call to make sure that it was right and see about picking one up. He tried several times to call and was put on hold by the automated phone system.
> 
> Finally we decided just to go there to get it, as in the mean time he found a mechanic that was recommended by his friend who would do the job for him. We took the car to Kieth's dads and took his dad's SUV to Yarmouth to get the part. When we got to town, it was like a ghost town. NOTHING was open! Here is was 'boxing day' when all the stores should be open and because Christmas came on a Sunday, all was still closed. Silly us! So we wasted about three hours driving around to nowhere and wound up having dinner in the one restaurant that was open. Dinner was nice though and they had the place decorated nicely.
> 
> So I don't know if we are going to head out again today or not. I know Keith will go, but I may wind up staying home. Besides saving money, it would probably be good for me to stay here and work.
> 
> Speaking of work - I received some pictures from a customer of mine this morning. Her grandfather made several sets of my 'Rocking Reindeer' pattern with a couple of modifications. She said that everyone loved them and they were a big hit. I thought I would show them to you too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved seeing this! It is great to see what others do with my designs. I think they came out beautiful and I love the idea of them all standing on the base.
> 
> Well, I hope you all have a great day today. Around here, we are getting pretty much back to normal. It will be fun to draw and get back at the saw again.


I sympathise, my cold started on the 23rd of December and lasted all Christmas. Today I am well enough to get back into the shop though. Back to work tomorrow.

Nice Reindeer display.

Happy new year, Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *It Finally Got Me*
> 
> Well, folks - while I seemed to dodge the bullet all through the months of November and December while everyone around me was sick, it seems that I have caught a cold. I let my guard down just for a bit and put away my mask just long enough for the holidays (no - I really didn't wear a mask - I am just funning with you!) and BAM! It snuck up on me (you know, auto correct keeps telling me there is no "snuck" in the dictionary? But it is there and means "to sneak" so don't always trust it!) I am sure it was because I was distracted with all the holiday preparations and such and had I been more aware, it wouldn't have gotten a hold on me.
> 
> It started with a sore throat which I thought was perhaps from talking - although I wasn't really talking too much and now my head is stuffy and I have pressure on my sinuses. I did take some meds last night and got some sleep, so that should help me recover very quickly. That and some vitamin C should do it. And tea.
> 
> But I won't let it get me down. No sir-ee! I have a lot I want to get started with and make for the new year.
> 
> Funny story - yesterday Keith was looking for the part for his car. He found it at Canadian Tire online and wanted to call to make sure that it was right and see about picking one up. He tried several times to call and was put on hold by the automated phone system.
> 
> Finally we decided just to go there to get it, as in the mean time he found a mechanic that was recommended by his friend who would do the job for him. We took the car to Kieth's dads and took his dad's SUV to Yarmouth to get the part. When we got to town, it was like a ghost town. NOTHING was open! Here is was 'boxing day' when all the stores should be open and because Christmas came on a Sunday, all was still closed. Silly us! So we wasted about three hours driving around to nowhere and wound up having dinner in the one restaurant that was open. Dinner was nice though and they had the place decorated nicely.
> 
> So I don't know if we are going to head out again today or not. I know Keith will go, but I may wind up staying home. Besides saving money, it would probably be good for me to stay here and work.
> 
> Speaking of work - I received some pictures from a customer of mine this morning. Her grandfather made several sets of my 'Rocking Reindeer' pattern with a couple of modifications. She said that everyone loved them and they were a big hit. I thought I would show them to you too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved seeing this! It is great to see what others do with my designs. I think they came out beautiful and I love the idea of them all standing on the base.
> 
> Well, I hope you all have a great day today. Around here, we are getting pretty much back to normal. It will be fun to draw and get back at the saw again.


Thatta way to go gal!

Grab that bull by the horns and don't let go until it Sees it Your way! * LOL*

Just keep popping those C pills… and be sure to get good REST and don't let yourself Run Down and get weak… that's when it grabs you… when you're weak & run down… You have to stay strong… too much work will catch up with you.
Chicken soup too…

Heck, I'm starting to sound like some Mother Hen….!! ... Sorry…

Have a good new Year!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *It Finally Got Me*
> 
> Well, folks - while I seemed to dodge the bullet all through the months of November and December while everyone around me was sick, it seems that I have caught a cold. I let my guard down just for a bit and put away my mask just long enough for the holidays (no - I really didn't wear a mask - I am just funning with you!) and BAM! It snuck up on me (you know, auto correct keeps telling me there is no "snuck" in the dictionary? But it is there and means "to sneak" so don't always trust it!) I am sure it was because I was distracted with all the holiday preparations and such and had I been more aware, it wouldn't have gotten a hold on me.
> 
> It started with a sore throat which I thought was perhaps from talking - although I wasn't really talking too much and now my head is stuffy and I have pressure on my sinuses. I did take some meds last night and got some sleep, so that should help me recover very quickly. That and some vitamin C should do it. And tea.
> 
> But I won't let it get me down. No sir-ee! I have a lot I want to get started with and make for the new year.
> 
> Funny story - yesterday Keith was looking for the part for his car. He found it at Canadian Tire online and wanted to call to make sure that it was right and see about picking one up. He tried several times to call and was put on hold by the automated phone system.
> 
> Finally we decided just to go there to get it, as in the mean time he found a mechanic that was recommended by his friend who would do the job for him. We took the car to Kieth's dads and took his dad's SUV to Yarmouth to get the part. When we got to town, it was like a ghost town. NOTHING was open! Here is was 'boxing day' when all the stores should be open and because Christmas came on a Sunday, all was still closed. Silly us! So we wasted about three hours driving around to nowhere and wound up having dinner in the one restaurant that was open. Dinner was nice though and they had the place decorated nicely.
> 
> So I don't know if we are going to head out again today or not. I know Keith will go, but I may wind up staying home. Besides saving money, it would probably be good for me to stay here and work.
> 
> Speaking of work - I received some pictures from a customer of mine this morning. Her grandfather made several sets of my 'Rocking Reindeer' pattern with a couple of modifications. She said that everyone loved them and they were a big hit. I thought I would show them to you too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved seeing this! It is great to see what others do with my designs. I think they came out beautiful and I love the idea of them all standing on the base.
> 
> Well, I hope you all have a great day today. Around here, we are getting pretty much back to normal. It will be fun to draw and get back at the saw again.


the sprigs o pine are a nice idea. the deer look nice also of coarse


----------



## shinju

scrollgirl said:


> *It Finally Got Me*
> 
> Well, folks - while I seemed to dodge the bullet all through the months of November and December while everyone around me was sick, it seems that I have caught a cold. I let my guard down just for a bit and put away my mask just long enough for the holidays (no - I really didn't wear a mask - I am just funning with you!) and BAM! It snuck up on me (you know, auto correct keeps telling me there is no "snuck" in the dictionary? But it is there and means "to sneak" so don't always trust it!) I am sure it was because I was distracted with all the holiday preparations and such and had I been more aware, it wouldn't have gotten a hold on me.
> 
> It started with a sore throat which I thought was perhaps from talking - although I wasn't really talking too much and now my head is stuffy and I have pressure on my sinuses. I did take some meds last night and got some sleep, so that should help me recover very quickly. That and some vitamin C should do it. And tea.
> 
> But I won't let it get me down. No sir-ee! I have a lot I want to get started with and make for the new year.
> 
> Funny story - yesterday Keith was looking for the part for his car. He found it at Canadian Tire online and wanted to call to make sure that it was right and see about picking one up. He tried several times to call and was put on hold by the automated phone system.
> 
> Finally we decided just to go there to get it, as in the mean time he found a mechanic that was recommended by his friend who would do the job for him. We took the car to Kieth's dads and took his dad's SUV to Yarmouth to get the part. When we got to town, it was like a ghost town. NOTHING was open! Here is was 'boxing day' when all the stores should be open and because Christmas came on a Sunday, all was still closed. Silly us! So we wasted about three hours driving around to nowhere and wound up having dinner in the one restaurant that was open. Dinner was nice though and they had the place decorated nicely.
> 
> So I don't know if we are going to head out again today or not. I know Keith will go, but I may wind up staying home. Besides saving money, it would probably be good for me to stay here and work.
> 
> Speaking of work - I received some pictures from a customer of mine this morning. Her grandfather made several sets of my 'Rocking Reindeer' pattern with a couple of modifications. She said that everyone loved them and they were a big hit. I thought I would show them to you too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved seeing this! It is great to see what others do with my designs. I think they came out beautiful and I love the idea of them all standing on the base.
> 
> Well, I hope you all have a great day today. Around here, we are getting pretty much back to normal. It will be fun to draw and get back at the saw again.


sorry to hear that, got the same thing. oh welll…. hang in there get rest and take some c pills…. be well and happy and enjoy life with all around you…and have a happy new year….shinju


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It Finally Got Me*
> 
> Well, folks - while I seemed to dodge the bullet all through the months of November and December while everyone around me was sick, it seems that I have caught a cold. I let my guard down just for a bit and put away my mask just long enough for the holidays (no - I really didn't wear a mask - I am just funning with you!) and BAM! It snuck up on me (you know, auto correct keeps telling me there is no "snuck" in the dictionary? But it is there and means "to sneak" so don't always trust it!) I am sure it was because I was distracted with all the holiday preparations and such and had I been more aware, it wouldn't have gotten a hold on me.
> 
> It started with a sore throat which I thought was perhaps from talking - although I wasn't really talking too much and now my head is stuffy and I have pressure on my sinuses. I did take some meds last night and got some sleep, so that should help me recover very quickly. That and some vitamin C should do it. And tea.
> 
> But I won't let it get me down. No sir-ee! I have a lot I want to get started with and make for the new year.
> 
> Funny story - yesterday Keith was looking for the part for his car. He found it at Canadian Tire online and wanted to call to make sure that it was right and see about picking one up. He tried several times to call and was put on hold by the automated phone system.
> 
> Finally we decided just to go there to get it, as in the mean time he found a mechanic that was recommended by his friend who would do the job for him. We took the car to Kieth's dads and took his dad's SUV to Yarmouth to get the part. When we got to town, it was like a ghost town. NOTHING was open! Here is was 'boxing day' when all the stores should be open and because Christmas came on a Sunday, all was still closed. Silly us! So we wasted about three hours driving around to nowhere and wound up having dinner in the one restaurant that was open. Dinner was nice though and they had the place decorated nicely.
> 
> So I don't know if we are going to head out again today or not. I know Keith will go, but I may wind up staying home. Besides saving money, it would probably be good for me to stay here and work.
> 
> Speaking of work - I received some pictures from a customer of mine this morning. Her grandfather made several sets of my 'Rocking Reindeer' pattern with a couple of modifications. She said that everyone loved them and they were a big hit. I thought I would show them to you too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved seeing this! It is great to see what others do with my designs. I think they came out beautiful and I love the idea of them all standing on the base.
> 
> Well, I hope you all have a great day today. Around here, we are getting pretty much back to normal. It will be fun to draw and get back at the saw again.


Thank you all for your kind comments. I am pushing the Vitamin C and trying to take some down time. I actually slept for two hours this afternoon (you KNOW I am sick if I do that!) I found some nice cream of chicken soup with wild rice that I had stashed in the freezer, so it was great to just take it out and have a good meal. Lots of tea too.

The good part is that my mind is busy thinking of my next designs. So part of me is still 'working'. The cold medicine makes me tired, but I was going on about 5-6 hours of sleep for the past couple of weeks anyway so maybe it is just my way of catching up. I promise I won't whine about it anymore. I can feel that it won't be too bad and I should be back to normal soon.

Thanks again and have a great night! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sleep in Heavenly Peace*

I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.

I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.

I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.

So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.

I hope you all have a good and productive day today.










Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


Sheila,

Love the quote - just make sure you don't go SO far from your work that you can easily come back to it. That's what makes a messy shop full of half-finished projects. Trust me! ;-)

Get some rest!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


Thanks, Bob:
Just taking a step back for a little. I am still going to try to do some drawing today on some new stuff. I miss cutting. It seems like forever since I have been at the saw. It is so unlike me to sleep so much but one thing good about having cats is there is always one willing to be your 'snooze buddy' and curl up with you. How relaxing that is!

Take care and have a great day! Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


Stay weel my friend. I think this bug is going around my house, also


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


Let's have a slumber party!










 Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


One thing for sure, those cats are the perfect masters of the snooze, Barnaby can sprawl out anywhere
(preferably in your path so you have to stop and pet him) and take a snooze forever and then suddenly 
jump up an tear around the house and up and down the stairs and outside to prove that he was just
resting from all the work he did when you were not looking. Sounds like your body is just telling you it
needs some time to recuperate from something, it is usually better to let yourself get over the bug 
instead of pushing your body to work and dragging the bug out for several weeks. Hope you are over
this bug soon and back to having fun in the shop.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


Get well soon Sheila ! 
You must need the rest so don't fight it , if you need a nap take it and get well. If you don't post we will know were you are and we will have to deal with it . It could be a hard job for some us and we would proably fall into a trance But it will end when you are back 
take care


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Sleep in Heavenly Peace*
> 
> I slept eleven hours last night. That was besides the two hour nap that I took yesterday afternoon. I think my body is trying to tell me something.
> 
> I don't feel all that bad. I am just (still) tired and feel like I can sleep more. My head is stuffy though and I have to take stuff for that.
> 
> I plan on doing some drawing today though so I can get back on track and at least push the pile a little bit forward. I will be happy if I can see some progress anyway.
> 
> So I just thought I would write a short note here so no one worries. It's just one of those things and at least I did sleep a lot last night. I hope to be through with this in a few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good and productive day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer. Go some distance away because then the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance and a lack of harmony and proportion is more readily seen. -Leonardo da Vinci


Yep… sounds like you should just go back to bed… sleep… and get up when you feel like it… LOL

Cute kitty shot… very relaxed… take heed… LOL

Later…


----------



## scrollgirl

*On the Road to Recovery*

I feel like a bear. I don't think I have slept so much in years. I really must have been tired or just catching up from the past several weeks. I spent the majority of the day either sitting on the couch with a sleeping cat on my lap watching 'The History Channel' or curled up in my own bed with all three of them curled at their various stations around my legs.

One thing cats love is to sleep. And they love having company in their favorite past time. From the time I was small I slept with a little stuffed animal in my arms. Now I need a small pillow and sleep with that each night. But yesterday, Pancakes came and curled up in my arms and stayed there for the duration of my two hour nap. It is funny how they sense when you aren't 100%, isn't it? And it is comforting to gently hold one of them like a baby and slowly stroke their silky fur while they are softly purring in your arms. Who says they don't give back to you?

By the evening, we went for our usual walk. After being so docile most of the day, it felt good to get out and get some fresh air and to stretch. The air was warm and there was a light mist falling. I don't think you could even call it rain, but it was there nonetheless. The snow from the weekend is all gone now, having served its purpose and providing us with our 'White Christmas.' I was rather sorry to see it melt so quickly, but I know that soon we will have more, as winter is just beginning here.

On Tuesday we got the car fixed too. We had to go to town (Yarmouth) and pick up the part and a few groceries. Keith took it to someone who was recommended by a friend and he was able to fix it right off without much fuss. It was the bearing and apparently easy to replace it. So all is well.

By later on in the evening, I actually felt like drawing. I made good headway on my next project and that made me very happy. I want to get back into the work mode and get some of these ideas that are swimming around in my head down on paper and made. So much to do.

Here is a teaser picture of what I am working on now:










I am really happy with how it is looking so far. I hope to finish my drawing today and be cutting by tomorrow. That would be nice.

I woke up my normal time today and my head is still clear. I am quite encouraged. I am going to try to go today without taking any medicine at all if I can. I know that is what is knocking me out, and perhaps I needed the extra sleep but I think I have caught up enough now and if I am feeling better I find that there is no need. There is so much to do!

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and wishes you have sent my way. I really appreciate them very much. I feel that I am well on the road to recovery and look forward to what today brings.

Have a great day yourselves.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road to Recovery*
> 
> I feel like a bear. I don't think I have slept so much in years. I really must have been tired or just catching up from the past several weeks. I spent the majority of the day either sitting on the couch with a sleeping cat on my lap watching 'The History Channel' or curled up in my own bed with all three of them curled at their various stations around my legs.
> 
> One thing cats love is to sleep. And they love having company in their favorite past time. From the time I was small I slept with a little stuffed animal in my arms. Now I need a small pillow and sleep with that each night. But yesterday, Pancakes came and curled up in my arms and stayed there for the duration of my two hour nap. It is funny how they sense when you aren't 100%, isn't it? And it is comforting to gently hold one of them like a baby and slowly stroke their silky fur while they are softly purring in your arms. Who says they don't give back to you?
> 
> By the evening, we went for our usual walk. After being so docile most of the day, it felt good to get out and get some fresh air and to stretch. The air was warm and there was a light mist falling. I don't think you could even call it rain, but it was there nonetheless. The snow from the weekend is all gone now, having served its purpose and providing us with our 'White Christmas.' I was rather sorry to see it melt so quickly, but I know that soon we will have more, as winter is just beginning here.
> 
> On Tuesday we got the car fixed too. We had to go to town (Yarmouth) and pick up the part and a few groceries. Keith took it to someone who was recommended by a friend and he was able to fix it right off without much fuss. It was the bearing and apparently easy to replace it. So all is well.
> 
> By later on in the evening, I actually felt like drawing. I made good headway on my next project and that made me very happy. I want to get back into the work mode and get some of these ideas that are swimming around in my head down on paper and made. So much to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of what I am working on now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it is looking so far. I hope to finish my drawing today and be cutting by tomorrow. That would be nice.
> 
> I woke up my normal time today and my head is still clear. I am quite encouraged. I am going to try to go today without taking any medicine at all if I can. I know that is what is knocking me out, and perhaps I needed the extra sleep but I think I have caught up enough now and if I am feeling better I find that there is no need. There is so much to do!
> 
> Thank you all for the kind thoughts and wishes you have sent my way. I really appreciate them very much. I feel that I am well on the road to recovery and look forward to what today brings.
> 
> Have a great day yourselves.


Shelia I love the pattern - I can already vision how it will look. I am quite sure that I will be one of the first downloads.


----------



## hObOmOnk

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road to Recovery*
> 
> I feel like a bear. I don't think I have slept so much in years. I really must have been tired or just catching up from the past several weeks. I spent the majority of the day either sitting on the couch with a sleeping cat on my lap watching 'The History Channel' or curled up in my own bed with all three of them curled at their various stations around my legs.
> 
> One thing cats love is to sleep. And they love having company in their favorite past time. From the time I was small I slept with a little stuffed animal in my arms. Now I need a small pillow and sleep with that each night. But yesterday, Pancakes came and curled up in my arms and stayed there for the duration of my two hour nap. It is funny how they sense when you aren't 100%, isn't it? And it is comforting to gently hold one of them like a baby and slowly stroke their silky fur while they are softly purring in your arms. Who says they don't give back to you?
> 
> By the evening, we went for our usual walk. After being so docile most of the day, it felt good to get out and get some fresh air and to stretch. The air was warm and there was a light mist falling. I don't think you could even call it rain, but it was there nonetheless. The snow from the weekend is all gone now, having served its purpose and providing us with our 'White Christmas.' I was rather sorry to see it melt so quickly, but I know that soon we will have more, as winter is just beginning here.
> 
> On Tuesday we got the car fixed too. We had to go to town (Yarmouth) and pick up the part and a few groceries. Keith took it to someone who was recommended by a friend and he was able to fix it right off without much fuss. It was the bearing and apparently easy to replace it. So all is well.
> 
> By later on in the evening, I actually felt like drawing. I made good headway on my next project and that made me very happy. I want to get back into the work mode and get some of these ideas that are swimming around in my head down on paper and made. So much to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of what I am working on now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it is looking so far. I hope to finish my drawing today and be cutting by tomorrow. That would be nice.
> 
> I woke up my normal time today and my head is still clear. I am quite encouraged. I am going to try to go today without taking any medicine at all if I can. I know that is what is knocking me out, and perhaps I needed the extra sleep but I think I have caught up enough now and if I am feeling better I find that there is no need. There is so much to do!
> 
> Thank you all for the kind thoughts and wishes you have sent my way. I really appreciate them very much. I feel that I am well on the road to recovery and look forward to what today brings.
> 
> Have a great day yourselves.


You pattern has a wholesome classical look.
Very nice!

Blessings.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road to Recovery*
> 
> I feel like a bear. I don't think I have slept so much in years. I really must have been tired or just catching up from the past several weeks. I spent the majority of the day either sitting on the couch with a sleeping cat on my lap watching 'The History Channel' or curled up in my own bed with all three of them curled at their various stations around my legs.
> 
> One thing cats love is to sleep. And they love having company in their favorite past time. From the time I was small I slept with a little stuffed animal in my arms. Now I need a small pillow and sleep with that each night. But yesterday, Pancakes came and curled up in my arms and stayed there for the duration of my two hour nap. It is funny how they sense when you aren't 100%, isn't it? And it is comforting to gently hold one of them like a baby and slowly stroke their silky fur while they are softly purring in your arms. Who says they don't give back to you?
> 
> By the evening, we went for our usual walk. After being so docile most of the day, it felt good to get out and get some fresh air and to stretch. The air was warm and there was a light mist falling. I don't think you could even call it rain, but it was there nonetheless. The snow from the weekend is all gone now, having served its purpose and providing us with our 'White Christmas.' I was rather sorry to see it melt so quickly, but I know that soon we will have more, as winter is just beginning here.
> 
> On Tuesday we got the car fixed too. We had to go to town (Yarmouth) and pick up the part and a few groceries. Keith took it to someone who was recommended by a friend and he was able to fix it right off without much fuss. It was the bearing and apparently easy to replace it. So all is well.
> 
> By later on in the evening, I actually felt like drawing. I made good headway on my next project and that made me very happy. I want to get back into the work mode and get some of these ideas that are swimming around in my head down on paper and made. So much to do.
> 
> Here is a teaser picture of what I am working on now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it is looking so far. I hope to finish my drawing today and be cutting by tomorrow. That would be nice.
> 
> I woke up my normal time today and my head is still clear. I am quite encouraged. I am going to try to go today without taking any medicine at all if I can. I know that is what is knocking me out, and perhaps I needed the extra sleep but I think I have caught up enough now and if I am feeling better I find that there is no need. There is so much to do!
> 
> Thank you all for the kind thoughts and wishes you have sent my way. I really appreciate them very much. I feel that I am well on the road to recovery and look forward to what today brings.
> 
> Have a great day yourselves.


I am glad you like the pattern. It is going to be for a Valentine's day project. Hopefully I can get some cutting done on it today.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wandering Thoughts*

This final week of the year seems to have really gone by quickly. It is hard to believe that it is Friday already as I look back in retrospect.

I am feeling a bit better, but still not quite myself. I truly appreciate all the nice thoughts and comments that you all have sent me and I assure you that I am well on the road to recovery.

I made good headway with my drawings yesterday, and hopefully I will be able to finish up drawing that project today. While I tried to spend most of the day at the computer, my head still wasn't one hundred percent there. I found my mind drifting and I couldn't really concentrate like I wanted to. So finally I gave it up after dinner and watched some History Channel episodes on the great Sphinx and ancient Egypt.

Egyptian art has always been a fascination of mine. When I was 13 years old, the King Tutankhamun exhibit was brought to the Field Museum in Chicago where I lived. I remember the Sunday paper had an entire section which highlighted many of the incredible artifacts that would be on display. Even as a young teen, I was enchanted with the craftsmanship and ability that they had to create those beautiful pieces over 4000 years ago. It was mind-boggling to me. Alas, my parents didn't share my enthusiasm and did not want to make the trip downtown to see the exhibit, but I poured over the newspaper article and hoped that one day I would be able to see some of the beautiful pieces in person.

A few years ago, my dream came true. In 2005 I went back to Chicago for my son's wedding, and coincidentally once again the King Tut exhibit was once again on tour at the Field Museum there. My son, who inherited my own love of art and nature, purchased us tickets and we all saw the exhibit together.

To say it was 'magnificent' would be an understatement. Just about everything that was displayed was placed on pedestals surrounded by thick glass. This meant that you could see each piece from all sides. You were also literally within inches of each item and could see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Piece after piece of beautiful objects made of stones and precious metals and gems. They literally took my breath away. I found a picture of one of my favorite objects:










It is a Scarab Pectoral with the King's Throne Name. I remember vividly how amazing the colors and workmanship was on this particular piece. I couldn't stop looking at it.

So how does this relate to woodworking? I do believe that reading about these items when I was a child and learning about them had a profound impact on me and my life. Since the beginning of time, we as humans want to create beautiful things. Many of these things are functional. Many are symbolic and represent our beliefs. But all of them leave behind a legacy to pass down to our children and grandchildren.

Thinking back, I knew at a very young age that I wanted to spend my live creating things. It was something that I have felt for as long as I could remember. I wonder sometimes why it is so important to some of us to do so and not so much to others. I suppose we are all different that way. I feel very fortunate that I am able to follow my heart and be able to do what I have always wanted to do.

Seeing these artifacts reminded me just how long ago this desire was born within me. And it renews my need to create even more. Whether it be patterns for others to use, or my own creations, I feel that I am on the path that I was meant to take in this life. And I am very fortunate.

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *Wandering Thoughts*
> 
> This final week of the year seems to have really gone by quickly. It is hard to believe that it is Friday already as I look back in retrospect.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, but still not quite myself. I truly appreciate all the nice thoughts and comments that you all have sent me and I assure you that I am well on the road to recovery.
> 
> I made good headway with my drawings yesterday, and hopefully I will be able to finish up drawing that project today. While I tried to spend most of the day at the computer, my head still wasn't one hundred percent there. I found my mind drifting and I couldn't really concentrate like I wanted to. So finally I gave it up after dinner and watched some History Channel episodes on the great Sphinx and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Egyptian art has always been a fascination of mine. When I was 13 years old, the King Tutankhamun exhibit was brought to the Field Museum in Chicago where I lived. I remember the Sunday paper had an entire section which highlighted many of the incredible artifacts that would be on display. Even as a young teen, I was enchanted with the craftsmanship and ability that they had to create those beautiful pieces over 4000 years ago. It was mind-boggling to me. Alas, my parents didn't share my enthusiasm and did not want to make the trip downtown to see the exhibit, but I poured over the newspaper article and hoped that one day I would be able to see some of the beautiful pieces in person.
> 
> A few years ago, my dream came true. In 2005 I went back to Chicago for my son's wedding, and coincidentally once again the King Tut exhibit was once again on tour at the Field Museum there. My son, who inherited my own love of art and nature, purchased us tickets and we all saw the exhibit together.
> 
> To say it was 'magnificent' would be an understatement. Just about everything that was displayed was placed on pedestals surrounded by thick glass. This meant that you could see each piece from all sides. You were also literally within inches of each item and could see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Piece after piece of beautiful objects made of stones and precious metals and gems. They literally took my breath away. I found a picture of one of my favorite objects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Scarab Pectoral with the King's Throne Name. I remember vividly how amazing the colors and workmanship was on this particular piece. I couldn't stop looking at it.
> 
> So how does this relate to woodworking? I do believe that reading about these items when I was a child and learning about them had a profound impact on me and my life. Since the beginning of time, we as humans want to create beautiful things. Many of these things are functional. Many are symbolic and represent our beliefs. But all of them leave behind a legacy to pass down to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Thinking back, I knew at a very young age that I wanted to spend my live creating things. It was something that I have felt for as long as I could remember. I wonder sometimes why it is so important to some of us to do so and not so much to others. I suppose we are all different that way. I feel very fortunate that I am able to follow my heart and be able to do what I have always wanted to do.
> 
> Seeing these artifacts reminded me just how long ago this desire was born within me. And it renews my need to create even more. Whether it be patterns for others to use, or my own creations, I feel that I am on the path that I was meant to take in this life. And I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


good morning shiela. glad you are on the road to recovery. I saw this exhibit in Washington DC 40 yrs ago?? and i still remember it. It was totally awesome & inspiring. Happy new Year….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wandering Thoughts*
> 
> This final week of the year seems to have really gone by quickly. It is hard to believe that it is Friday already as I look back in retrospect.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, but still not quite myself. I truly appreciate all the nice thoughts and comments that you all have sent me and I assure you that I am well on the road to recovery.
> 
> I made good headway with my drawings yesterday, and hopefully I will be able to finish up drawing that project today. While I tried to spend most of the day at the computer, my head still wasn't one hundred percent there. I found my mind drifting and I couldn't really concentrate like I wanted to. So finally I gave it up after dinner and watched some History Channel episodes on the great Sphinx and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Egyptian art has always been a fascination of mine. When I was 13 years old, the King Tutankhamun exhibit was brought to the Field Museum in Chicago where I lived. I remember the Sunday paper had an entire section which highlighted many of the incredible artifacts that would be on display. Even as a young teen, I was enchanted with the craftsmanship and ability that they had to create those beautiful pieces over 4000 years ago. It was mind-boggling to me. Alas, my parents didn't share my enthusiasm and did not want to make the trip downtown to see the exhibit, but I poured over the newspaper article and hoped that one day I would be able to see some of the beautiful pieces in person.
> 
> A few years ago, my dream came true. In 2005 I went back to Chicago for my son's wedding, and coincidentally once again the King Tut exhibit was once again on tour at the Field Museum there. My son, who inherited my own love of art and nature, purchased us tickets and we all saw the exhibit together.
> 
> To say it was 'magnificent' would be an understatement. Just about everything that was displayed was placed on pedestals surrounded by thick glass. This meant that you could see each piece from all sides. You were also literally within inches of each item and could see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Piece after piece of beautiful objects made of stones and precious metals and gems. They literally took my breath away. I found a picture of one of my favorite objects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Scarab Pectoral with the King's Throne Name. I remember vividly how amazing the colors and workmanship was on this particular piece. I couldn't stop looking at it.
> 
> So how does this relate to woodworking? I do believe that reading about these items when I was a child and learning about them had a profound impact on me and my life. Since the beginning of time, we as humans want to create beautiful things. Many of these things are functional. Many are symbolic and represent our beliefs. But all of them leave behind a legacy to pass down to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Thinking back, I knew at a very young age that I wanted to spend my live creating things. It was something that I have felt for as long as I could remember. I wonder sometimes why it is so important to some of us to do so and not so much to others. I suppose we are all different that way. I feel very fortunate that I am able to follow my heart and be able to do what I have always wanted to do.
> 
> Seeing these artifacts reminded me just how long ago this desire was born within me. And it renews my need to create even more. Whether it be patterns for others to use, or my own creations, I feel that I am on the path that I was meant to take in this life. And I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Good Morning, Michelle:

That was probably when it was on tour when I was a teen. I remember it was a big deal then and I didn't drive and had no means to get there. I was so happy it came back at a time when I just happened to be back in the States. Somehow things work out that way. I know it may seem to be 'off topic' a bit, but I truly believe that it has been an inspiration for my artwork all of my life. Seeing these shows on ancient Egypt has reawakened that inspiration and desire within me, it seems. Happy New Year to you too!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Wandering Thoughts*
> 
> This final week of the year seems to have really gone by quickly. It is hard to believe that it is Friday already as I look back in retrospect.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, but still not quite myself. I truly appreciate all the nice thoughts and comments that you all have sent me and I assure you that I am well on the road to recovery.
> 
> I made good headway with my drawings yesterday, and hopefully I will be able to finish up drawing that project today. While I tried to spend most of the day at the computer, my head still wasn't one hundred percent there. I found my mind drifting and I couldn't really concentrate like I wanted to. So finally I gave it up after dinner and watched some History Channel episodes on the great Sphinx and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Egyptian art has always been a fascination of mine. When I was 13 years old, the King Tutankhamun exhibit was brought to the Field Museum in Chicago where I lived. I remember the Sunday paper had an entire section which highlighted many of the incredible artifacts that would be on display. Even as a young teen, I was enchanted with the craftsmanship and ability that they had to create those beautiful pieces over 4000 years ago. It was mind-boggling to me. Alas, my parents didn't share my enthusiasm and did not want to make the trip downtown to see the exhibit, but I poured over the newspaper article and hoped that one day I would be able to see some of the beautiful pieces in person.
> 
> A few years ago, my dream came true. In 2005 I went back to Chicago for my son's wedding, and coincidentally once again the King Tut exhibit was once again on tour at the Field Museum there. My son, who inherited my own love of art and nature, purchased us tickets and we all saw the exhibit together.
> 
> To say it was 'magnificent' would be an understatement. Just about everything that was displayed was placed on pedestals surrounded by thick glass. This meant that you could see each piece from all sides. You were also literally within inches of each item and could see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Piece after piece of beautiful objects made of stones and precious metals and gems. They literally took my breath away. I found a picture of one of my favorite objects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Scarab Pectoral with the King's Throne Name. I remember vividly how amazing the colors and workmanship was on this particular piece. I couldn't stop looking at it.
> 
> So how does this relate to woodworking? I do believe that reading about these items when I was a child and learning about them had a profound impact on me and my life. Since the beginning of time, we as humans want to create beautiful things. Many of these things are functional. Many are symbolic and represent our beliefs. But all of them leave behind a legacy to pass down to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Thinking back, I knew at a very young age that I wanted to spend my live creating things. It was something that I have felt for as long as I could remember. I wonder sometimes why it is so important to some of us to do so and not so much to others. I suppose we are all different that way. I feel very fortunate that I am able to follow my heart and be able to do what I have always wanted to do.
> 
> Seeing these artifacts reminded me just how long ago this desire was born within me. And it renews my need to create even more. Whether it be patterns for others to use, or my own creations, I feel that I am on the path that I was meant to take in this life. And I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I remember the queue in London stretching for what seemed like miles. The long wait was more than amply paid back when I went inside. Fantastic stuff.

Hope you are better soon. I'm over the hump with the cold here. Just annoying sniffing now.

Happy new year, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wandering Thoughts*
> 
> This final week of the year seems to have really gone by quickly. It is hard to believe that it is Friday already as I look back in retrospect.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, but still not quite myself. I truly appreciate all the nice thoughts and comments that you all have sent me and I assure you that I am well on the road to recovery.
> 
> I made good headway with my drawings yesterday, and hopefully I will be able to finish up drawing that project today. While I tried to spend most of the day at the computer, my head still wasn't one hundred percent there. I found my mind drifting and I couldn't really concentrate like I wanted to. So finally I gave it up after dinner and watched some History Channel episodes on the great Sphinx and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Egyptian art has always been a fascination of mine. When I was 13 years old, the King Tutankhamun exhibit was brought to the Field Museum in Chicago where I lived. I remember the Sunday paper had an entire section which highlighted many of the incredible artifacts that would be on display. Even as a young teen, I was enchanted with the craftsmanship and ability that they had to create those beautiful pieces over 4000 years ago. It was mind-boggling to me. Alas, my parents didn't share my enthusiasm and did not want to make the trip downtown to see the exhibit, but I poured over the newspaper article and hoped that one day I would be able to see some of the beautiful pieces in person.
> 
> A few years ago, my dream came true. In 2005 I went back to Chicago for my son's wedding, and coincidentally once again the King Tut exhibit was once again on tour at the Field Museum there. My son, who inherited my own love of art and nature, purchased us tickets and we all saw the exhibit together.
> 
> To say it was 'magnificent' would be an understatement. Just about everything that was displayed was placed on pedestals surrounded by thick glass. This meant that you could see each piece from all sides. You were also literally within inches of each item and could see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Piece after piece of beautiful objects made of stones and precious metals and gems. They literally took my breath away. I found a picture of one of my favorite objects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Scarab Pectoral with the King's Throne Name. I remember vividly how amazing the colors and workmanship was on this particular piece. I couldn't stop looking at it.
> 
> So how does this relate to woodworking? I do believe that reading about these items when I was a child and learning about them had a profound impact on me and my life. Since the beginning of time, we as humans want to create beautiful things. Many of these things are functional. Many are symbolic and represent our beliefs. But all of them leave behind a legacy to pass down to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Thinking back, I knew at a very young age that I wanted to spend my live creating things. It was something that I have felt for as long as I could remember. I wonder sometimes why it is so important to some of us to do so and not so much to others. I suppose we are all different that way. I feel very fortunate that I am able to follow my heart and be able to do what I have always wanted to do.
> 
> Seeing these artifacts reminded me just how long ago this desire was born within me. And it renews my need to create even more. Whether it be patterns for others to use, or my own creations, I feel that I am on the path that I was meant to take in this life. And I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I feel 'almost better' too, Martyn. Now it is also just an afterthought although if Pancakes comes and nestles in my lap, it may convince me to join him! I am glad to hear that you were able to see the exhibit also. It was truly amazing to see the accomplishments that they were able to achieve so very long ago - without technology. I wish you a very Happy New Year also. May it be your most creative to date. 

Sheila


----------



## superdav721

scrollgirl said:


> *Wandering Thoughts*
> 
> This final week of the year seems to have really gone by quickly. It is hard to believe that it is Friday already as I look back in retrospect.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, but still not quite myself. I truly appreciate all the nice thoughts and comments that you all have sent me and I assure you that I am well on the road to recovery.
> 
> I made good headway with my drawings yesterday, and hopefully I will be able to finish up drawing that project today. While I tried to spend most of the day at the computer, my head still wasn't one hundred percent there. I found my mind drifting and I couldn't really concentrate like I wanted to. So finally I gave it up after dinner and watched some History Channel episodes on the great Sphinx and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Egyptian art has always been a fascination of mine. When I was 13 years old, the King Tutankhamun exhibit was brought to the Field Museum in Chicago where I lived. I remember the Sunday paper had an entire section which highlighted many of the incredible artifacts that would be on display. Even as a young teen, I was enchanted with the craftsmanship and ability that they had to create those beautiful pieces over 4000 years ago. It was mind-boggling to me. Alas, my parents didn't share my enthusiasm and did not want to make the trip downtown to see the exhibit, but I poured over the newspaper article and hoped that one day I would be able to see some of the beautiful pieces in person.
> 
> A few years ago, my dream came true. In 2005 I went back to Chicago for my son's wedding, and coincidentally once again the King Tut exhibit was once again on tour at the Field Museum there. My son, who inherited my own love of art and nature, purchased us tickets and we all saw the exhibit together.
> 
> To say it was 'magnificent' would be an understatement. Just about everything that was displayed was placed on pedestals surrounded by thick glass. This meant that you could see each piece from all sides. You were also literally within inches of each item and could see the incredible detail and craftsmanship. Piece after piece of beautiful objects made of stones and precious metals and gems. They literally took my breath away. I found a picture of one of my favorite objects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Scarab Pectoral with the King's Throne Name. I remember vividly how amazing the colors and workmanship was on this particular piece. I couldn't stop looking at it.
> 
> So how does this relate to woodworking? I do believe that reading about these items when I was a child and learning about them had a profound impact on me and my life. Since the beginning of time, we as humans want to create beautiful things. Many of these things are functional. Many are symbolic and represent our beliefs. But all of them leave behind a legacy to pass down to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Thinking back, I knew at a very young age that I wanted to spend my live creating things. It was something that I have felt for as long as I could remember. I wonder sometimes why it is so important to some of us to do so and not so much to others. I suppose we are all different that way. I feel very fortunate that I am able to follow my heart and be able to do what I have always wanted to do.
> 
> Seeing these artifacts reminded me just how long ago this desire was born within me. And it renews my need to create even more. Whether it be patterns for others to use, or my own creations, I feel that I am on the path that I was meant to take in this life. And I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Shelia it was once at Memphis and I missed it. I wished I had gone. Glad to hear you are well and getting better. 
Merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Year's Wish to You All!*

And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.

To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.

Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.

I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.

It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?

I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.

But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?

In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.

I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)

I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.

I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?

So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.

So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.










Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


and a Happy New Year to you, Sheila!


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Sheila:

Hope this brings a very Happy New Year to you and yours!!


----------



## hObOmOnk

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Enter the Year of the Dragon, which begs a scroll template. 

Blessings.


----------



## athol

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Happy New Year to you, Sheila & Keith


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Very well written, Sheila.

Happy new years to you and Keith.

Lee


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Being the proud husband of a beautiful lady myself, I think that Keith might just return your compliments
and add a couple more. May both of you have a wonderful New Year and continue to share your 
happiness with us.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Happy New Year to you also Sheila!


----------



## kiefer

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Thank you *Sheila*
Happy New Year to you and you sure have a lot to reflect on from this past year .
I hope you have a good 2012 and will share your wonderful designs with us ,I always enjoy your posts and look forward to them .

Thank you 
Kiefer


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


SHEILA HAPPY NEW YEAR AND THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR WONDERFUL WORK ALL THIS TIME! HAPPINESS!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


thank you for the year that is nearly gone it has been a joy to follow your ups and (small) downs 
keep reaching for the clouds speciel the pink ones … 
may the best of luck catch you and Keith and the ordrebook filled , hope the cars will behave next year

the best wishes from us 
Silke , Mona and Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Thank you all of my dear friends! Again I wish you a happy and healthy new year filled with fun and sawdust! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Happy New Year to you and all LJs!!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Year's Wish to You All!*
> 
> And so another year is tallied in the books and we come to the close of 2011. l have always liked New Year's Eve. Not because it was a reason to 'party' but it was a good time to reflect on the previous twelve months and plan ahead for the year to come. Those of you who read often know how much I enjoy Mondays. And to me bringing in the new year is like bringing in a big, giant Monday - filled with hopes, goals and dreams. It is a fresh start. A new beginning. A chance to take a breath and work toward somehow bettering our lives and making new commitments to ourselves.
> 
> To some, I realize, it is just like any other day. Just another page turned on the calendar. But to those like me who live from goal to goal, it is a chance to start fresh and set some new boundaries and plan ahead to achieve new accomplishments. And also to reflect back on the past year to evaluate what we were able to accomplish and also what we feel perhaps needs more work. It is quite a significant day.
> 
> Traditionally on this day, I find myself thinking back through the past twelve months. I think of not only the good things that happened, but also of the not so good things. I think of the goals that I have achieved and also of the goals that are still ahead of me and I evaluate the overall year.
> 
> I had many wonderful things to remember in the year 2011. The first part of the year was focused on my trip to the States to lecture and teach and reconnect with my family. The middle of the year was focused on my business and designing and also working on the online class here at Lumberjocks. I must admit that I have slowed down a bit in the last few months of the year, as I was beginning to feel anxious and overwhelmed and was going through some things personally that were taking my attention. I don't look at that as a negative though, as I feel it was necessary for me to be kind to myself in order to remain healthy and productive. I think it is important to set goals, but equally important to adjust them to your current situation as necessary to enhance your overall well-being. You may not fully accomplish what you have set out to do, but in the long run, you will have achieved much more than you initially expected and done so in a way that is healthy and have far more lasting effects on your life.
> 
> It's all about being flexible and being able to bend your goals in order to fit in with the changes that living every day brings. I don't feel that it is about succeeding or failing. For every step you take towards achieving what you set out to accomplish is a step in the right direction, no matter how small. And for even that small step, we are overall in a better place. Aren't we?
> 
> I am the first to admit that I really don't like numbers. Numbers are cold and unfeeling and - well factual. As an artist, I far prefer to look at things from a point of view of feelings and emotions. But as a business person, I realize that it is impossible to view my business from an emotional point of view and make good business decisions. Coming to this realization has taken me many years and has caused me great hardship in the past. My love for what I do many times has overshadowed the practicality of doing it, and as a result my business and my life in general was in despair. I know that many of you also go through this dilemma, as I have read stories of it here and have heard from you personally.
> 
> But sometimes, it takes reaching a point where you need to decide just how much you want something and how much you are willing to give to make it work for you. For me, it was a decision that I had to face the numbers that I dreaded and I had to make them work for me or do something else with my life. That was not an easy transition, and I admittedly still struggle with it at times. But I have found that the way to overcome this is to seek advice from others who are successful and try to approach the situation differently. After all, if I didn't change something, how could I expect things to change?
> 
> In part that is where this forum has become invaluable to me over the past year and a half. Not only have I heard much welcome advice, but I have also forged many deep and lasting friendships with so many of you who are going through similar things. By opening myself up to you all every morning, I have reaped great rewards by your kindness and willingness to share part of yourself with me. There are too many of you to thank you all personally, but I am sure you know who you are.
> 
> I have also been fortunate enough to have found a partner who shares with me in every sense of the word. Keith has a talent and style all his own and although we are quite different from each other in many ways, we tend to compliment each other completely and he brings a whole new dimension to my business and my life. I owe so very much to him and appreciate his kindness, intelligence, creativity and support every single day. (He would kill me if he read this! Good thing he doesn't read my blog often!)
> 
> I am thoroughly excited about the upcoming year. I have so many new exciting ideas that I can't wait to implement and introduce. Not only in the scroll sawing aspect, but also in the painting and finishing aspect of work. I still believe in my heart in teaching others to stretch their creativity to the limits of their imagination and hopefully my designs will be the springboard and catalyst for them to do so.
> 
> I feel that this past month of 'slowing down' has done me well. It allowed me to enjoy the Christmas season and focus on my family and friends and took me a couple of steps away from 'work'. I truly needed that, as much as I love what I do. I admittedly coasted through the month of December and enjoyed all the things that I had worked for all year. After all, what would be the point of accomplishing things if we don't take time to enjoy them?
> 
> So I will start this new year feeling rested and happy and grateful for all that I have. The anticipation that I feel for the new year is in itself intoxicating and I feel filled with hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> So to my friends and my customers (who are also my friends) I wish you all the health and happiness that a new year can bring. I encourage you to set your goals high and strive to be the best you can. We *are* our own destiny. We are the writers in our own stories. Remember that and write the best story your imagination allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Sheila, you sure come up with the cutest Cats!

Happy New Year to ALL!

May it be the BEST ever!

It's only 10:14 pm here on the Left Coast!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcoming 2012*

I spent the day yesterday in a flurry of activity. Perhaps it was because I was feeling more like myself but I also think that it was because I wanted to tie up some loose ends and start the new year off properly. I found myself full of energy as I tidied up things and organized and put everything in its place. It felt really good to do so after the chaos of the holiday season.

Keith was busy preparing several pens for turning. While he hadn't heard how the three shops that carried his pens did in the month of December, he wasn't really optimistic in regards to having lots of sales. It seems that the economy is just too dismal in our area and without the tourists being brought here by the ferry, the local people can ill afford to splurge on buying expensive pens.

I am pleased to see however that Keith has adopted some of my optimistic attitude. While he is a native to 'black cloud thinking' (by his own admission, mind you!) I believe that consorting with the likes of a 'pink cloud thinker' (me!) has done much to mellow his attitude and soften his hard views.

In other words, he is taking things in stride and has adopted an attitude that he is going to make more higher end pens that he thinks are wonderful and start his own collection of his own work. Whether they sell or not is inconsequential to him. He likes to make them and wants to continue to make them better and better with the first priority to be the sheer joy of accomplishment. (THAT's the spirit!) Nothing could make me happier.

I find that doing things for your own pleasure first is a hand's down win/win scenario. I further find that you can always tell by the quality of someone's work whether they are making things solely for profit, or because they truly love to create. Unfortunately, this is what leads many talented and creative people to underselling their wares, as they tend to settle for much lower wages in order to be able to perpetuate their craft. Depending on the situation, this could be the breaking point for many artists, and has been in the past.

But seeing my partner adopt this attitude of creating for the sake of creating is a wonderful step, I feel. It is a pleasure for me to watch him develop and grow not only as a craftsman, but as a business man also.

The other day, he was in the bank and the teller that was attending him asked him if he was my 'significant other who makes the beautiful pens.' When he replied affirmatively, she asked him if he could bring in some samples for her to see in order to purchase one. While he felt odd doing so, I encouraged him to do so right away and he soon brought his pens back for inspection. When he arrived home, he told me that he had sold no less than FOUR pens! I was so happy for him. I know it will only be a matter of time before word gets out and he finds the right clientele. It only reinforces my thinking that 'things that are worthwhile take time'. I know in my heart when the time is right his pen business will flourish.

I did finish my drawing yesterday and the new project is ready for me to cut today. It has been a couple of weeks since I have been at the saw, so it will be a welcome task for me to do. I am anxious to see the transformation of the design from paper to wood and I think it will be a good one. I know I like it and again, that is the important thing.

I suppose today would be a good day to transform my little tree again from 'Christmas' to 'Winter.' The multi-colored lights will be replaced with white ones for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, I don't have any type of fun ornaments that are just winter themed. (Imagine!!) Well, that will be something that I will certainly have to rectify very soon! You can see how easy it is for me to come up with ideas! I have several in mind already.

What I have been working on is more of a Valentine's theme, as many of you have correctly guessed. We need to update the site in the next week and it made sense to skip over and work ahead to February to give others time to play with the new patterns.

In any case, there is a long list of things for me to accomplish in the upcoming year. I am happy because it seems that I am in a good place creatively and have lots of things to work on. The well here is far from dry.

Last night, I must say that I pooped out somewhere around 11pm. Perhaps I am getting old, but I think it is more because I am in a happy place and feel good about things. I talked to both the kids yesterday and my daughter called again this morning. She had worked until 4am her time (which is 6am my time) and she was still up and saw I was up already. It was a nice long phone visit this time and it is good to hear from her and see what a wonderful young lady she is becoming.

So off to the saw for me. Later on we are having dinner at Keith's parents house - an unexpected and welcome invitation! The menu is baked ham and scalloped potatoes and it will hit the spot after a day of work. It's a good way to start off the year!

I wish you all well and hope you also enjoy the day! Once again - Happy New Year to everyone!










May 2012 be your best year ever!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcoming 2012*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday in a flurry of activity. Perhaps it was because I was feeling more like myself but I also think that it was because I wanted to tie up some loose ends and start the new year off properly. I found myself full of energy as I tidied up things and organized and put everything in its place. It felt really good to do so after the chaos of the holiday season.
> 
> Keith was busy preparing several pens for turning. While he hadn't heard how the three shops that carried his pens did in the month of December, he wasn't really optimistic in regards to having lots of sales. It seems that the economy is just too dismal in our area and without the tourists being brought here by the ferry, the local people can ill afford to splurge on buying expensive pens.
> 
> I am pleased to see however that Keith has adopted some of my optimistic attitude. While he is a native to 'black cloud thinking' (by his own admission, mind you!) I believe that consorting with the likes of a 'pink cloud thinker' (me!) has done much to mellow his attitude and soften his hard views.
> 
> In other words, he is taking things in stride and has adopted an attitude that he is going to make more higher end pens that he thinks are wonderful and start his own collection of his own work. Whether they sell or not is inconsequential to him. He likes to make them and wants to continue to make them better and better with the first priority to be the sheer joy of accomplishment. (THAT's the spirit!) Nothing could make me happier.
> 
> I find that doing things for your own pleasure first is a hand's down win/win scenario. I further find that you can always tell by the quality of someone's work whether they are making things solely for profit, or because they truly love to create. Unfortunately, this is what leads many talented and creative people to underselling their wares, as they tend to settle for much lower wages in order to be able to perpetuate their craft. Depending on the situation, this could be the breaking point for many artists, and has been in the past.
> 
> But seeing my partner adopt this attitude of creating for the sake of creating is a wonderful step, I feel. It is a pleasure for me to watch him develop and grow not only as a craftsman, but as a business man also.
> 
> The other day, he was in the bank and the teller that was attending him asked him if he was my 'significant other who makes the beautiful pens.' When he replied affirmatively, she asked him if he could bring in some samples for her to see in order to purchase one. While he felt odd doing so, I encouraged him to do so right away and he soon brought his pens back for inspection. When he arrived home, he told me that he had sold no less than FOUR pens! I was so happy for him. I know it will only be a matter of time before word gets out and he finds the right clientele. It only reinforces my thinking that 'things that are worthwhile take time'. I know in my heart when the time is right his pen business will flourish.
> 
> I did finish my drawing yesterday and the new project is ready for me to cut today. It has been a couple of weeks since I have been at the saw, so it will be a welcome task for me to do. I am anxious to see the transformation of the design from paper to wood and I think it will be a good one. I know I like it and again, that is the important thing.
> 
> I suppose today would be a good day to transform my little tree again from 'Christmas' to 'Winter.' The multi-colored lights will be replaced with white ones for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, I don't have any type of fun ornaments that are just winter themed. (Imagine!!) Well, that will be something that I will certainly have to rectify very soon! You can see how easy it is for me to come up with ideas! I have several in mind already.
> 
> What I have been working on is more of a Valentine's theme, as many of you have correctly guessed. We need to update the site in the next week and it made sense to skip over and work ahead to February to give others time to play with the new patterns.
> 
> In any case, there is a long list of things for me to accomplish in the upcoming year. I am happy because it seems that I am in a good place creatively and have lots of things to work on. The well here is far from dry.
> 
> Last night, I must say that I pooped out somewhere around 11pm. Perhaps I am getting old, but I think it is more because I am in a happy place and feel good about things. I talked to both the kids yesterday and my daughter called again this morning. She had worked until 4am her time (which is 6am my time) and she was still up and saw I was up already. It was a nice long phone visit this time and it is good to hear from her and see what a wonderful young lady she is becoming.
> 
> So off to the saw for me. Later on we are having dinner at Keith's parents house - an unexpected and welcome invitation! The menu is baked ham and scalloped potatoes and it will hit the spot after a day of work. It's a good way to start off the year!
> 
> I wish you all well and hope you also enjoy the day! Once again - Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2012 be your best year ever!


Happy New Year Sheila. I am an early tiser and I always look forward to seeing your blog.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcoming 2012*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday in a flurry of activity. Perhaps it was because I was feeling more like myself but I also think that it was because I wanted to tie up some loose ends and start the new year off properly. I found myself full of energy as I tidied up things and organized and put everything in its place. It felt really good to do so after the chaos of the holiday season.
> 
> Keith was busy preparing several pens for turning. While he hadn't heard how the three shops that carried his pens did in the month of December, he wasn't really optimistic in regards to having lots of sales. It seems that the economy is just too dismal in our area and without the tourists being brought here by the ferry, the local people can ill afford to splurge on buying expensive pens.
> 
> I am pleased to see however that Keith has adopted some of my optimistic attitude. While he is a native to 'black cloud thinking' (by his own admission, mind you!) I believe that consorting with the likes of a 'pink cloud thinker' (me!) has done much to mellow his attitude and soften his hard views.
> 
> In other words, he is taking things in stride and has adopted an attitude that he is going to make more higher end pens that he thinks are wonderful and start his own collection of his own work. Whether they sell or not is inconsequential to him. He likes to make them and wants to continue to make them better and better with the first priority to be the sheer joy of accomplishment. (THAT's the spirit!) Nothing could make me happier.
> 
> I find that doing things for your own pleasure first is a hand's down win/win scenario. I further find that you can always tell by the quality of someone's work whether they are making things solely for profit, or because they truly love to create. Unfortunately, this is what leads many talented and creative people to underselling their wares, as they tend to settle for much lower wages in order to be able to perpetuate their craft. Depending on the situation, this could be the breaking point for many artists, and has been in the past.
> 
> But seeing my partner adopt this attitude of creating for the sake of creating is a wonderful step, I feel. It is a pleasure for me to watch him develop and grow not only as a craftsman, but as a business man also.
> 
> The other day, he was in the bank and the teller that was attending him asked him if he was my 'significant other who makes the beautiful pens.' When he replied affirmatively, she asked him if he could bring in some samples for her to see in order to purchase one. While he felt odd doing so, I encouraged him to do so right away and he soon brought his pens back for inspection. When he arrived home, he told me that he had sold no less than FOUR pens! I was so happy for him. I know it will only be a matter of time before word gets out and he finds the right clientele. It only reinforces my thinking that 'things that are worthwhile take time'. I know in my heart when the time is right his pen business will flourish.
> 
> I did finish my drawing yesterday and the new project is ready for me to cut today. It has been a couple of weeks since I have been at the saw, so it will be a welcome task for me to do. I am anxious to see the transformation of the design from paper to wood and I think it will be a good one. I know I like it and again, that is the important thing.
> 
> I suppose today would be a good day to transform my little tree again from 'Christmas' to 'Winter.' The multi-colored lights will be replaced with white ones for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, I don't have any type of fun ornaments that are just winter themed. (Imagine!!) Well, that will be something that I will certainly have to rectify very soon!  You can see how easy it is for me to come up with ideas! I have several in mind already.
> 
> What I have been working on is more of a Valentine's theme, as many of you have correctly guessed. We need to update the site in the next week and it made sense to skip over and work ahead to February to give others time to play with the new patterns.
> 
> In any case, there is a long list of things for me to accomplish in the upcoming year. I am happy because it seems that I am in a good place creatively and have lots of things to work on. The well here is far from dry.
> 
> Last night, I must say that I pooped out somewhere around 11pm. Perhaps I am getting old, but I think it is more because I am in a happy place and feel good about things. I talked to both the kids yesterday and my daughter called again this morning. She had worked until 4am her time (which is 6am my time) and she was still up and saw I was up already. It was a nice long phone visit this time and it is good to hear from her and see what a wonderful young lady she is becoming.
> 
> So off to the saw for me. Later on we are having dinner at Keith's parents house - an unexpected and welcome invitation! The menu is baked ham and scalloped potatoes and it will hit the spot after a day of work. It's a good way to start off the year!
> 
> I wish you all well and hope you also enjoy the day! Once again - Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2012 be your best year ever!


Happy New Year to you and Keith.
Rick & Kathie


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcoming 2012*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday in a flurry of activity. Perhaps it was because I was feeling more like myself but I also think that it was because I wanted to tie up some loose ends and start the new year off properly. I found myself full of energy as I tidied up things and organized and put everything in its place. It felt really good to do so after the chaos of the holiday season.
> 
> Keith was busy preparing several pens for turning. While he hadn't heard how the three shops that carried his pens did in the month of December, he wasn't really optimistic in regards to having lots of sales. It seems that the economy is just too dismal in our area and without the tourists being brought here by the ferry, the local people can ill afford to splurge on buying expensive pens.
> 
> I am pleased to see however that Keith has adopted some of my optimistic attitude. While he is a native to 'black cloud thinking' (by his own admission, mind you!) I believe that consorting with the likes of a 'pink cloud thinker' (me!) has done much to mellow his attitude and soften his hard views.
> 
> In other words, he is taking things in stride and has adopted an attitude that he is going to make more higher end pens that he thinks are wonderful and start his own collection of his own work. Whether they sell or not is inconsequential to him. He likes to make them and wants to continue to make them better and better with the first priority to be the sheer joy of accomplishment. (THAT's the spirit!) Nothing could make me happier.
> 
> I find that doing things for your own pleasure first is a hand's down win/win scenario. I further find that you can always tell by the quality of someone's work whether they are making things solely for profit, or because they truly love to create. Unfortunately, this is what leads many talented and creative people to underselling their wares, as they tend to settle for much lower wages in order to be able to perpetuate their craft. Depending on the situation, this could be the breaking point for many artists, and has been in the past.
> 
> But seeing my partner adopt this attitude of creating for the sake of creating is a wonderful step, I feel. It is a pleasure for me to watch him develop and grow not only as a craftsman, but as a business man also.
> 
> The other day, he was in the bank and the teller that was attending him asked him if he was my 'significant other who makes the beautiful pens.' When he replied affirmatively, she asked him if he could bring in some samples for her to see in order to purchase one. While he felt odd doing so, I encouraged him to do so right away and he soon brought his pens back for inspection. When he arrived home, he told me that he had sold no less than FOUR pens! I was so happy for him. I know it will only be a matter of time before word gets out and he finds the right clientele. It only reinforces my thinking that 'things that are worthwhile take time'. I know in my heart when the time is right his pen business will flourish.
> 
> I did finish my drawing yesterday and the new project is ready for me to cut today. It has been a couple of weeks since I have been at the saw, so it will be a welcome task for me to do. I am anxious to see the transformation of the design from paper to wood and I think it will be a good one. I know I like it and again, that is the important thing.
> 
> I suppose today would be a good day to transform my little tree again from 'Christmas' to 'Winter.' The multi-colored lights will be replaced with white ones for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, I don't have any type of fun ornaments that are just winter themed. (Imagine!!) Well, that will be something that I will certainly have to rectify very soon! You can see how easy it is for me to come up with ideas! I have several in mind already.
> 
> What I have been working on is more of a Valentine's theme, as many of you have correctly guessed. We need to update the site in the next week and it made sense to skip over and work ahead to February to give others time to play with the new patterns.
> 
> In any case, there is a long list of things for me to accomplish in the upcoming year. I am happy because it seems that I am in a good place creatively and have lots of things to work on. The well here is far from dry.
> 
> Last night, I must say that I pooped out somewhere around 11pm. Perhaps I am getting old, but I think it is more because I am in a happy place and feel good about things. I talked to both the kids yesterday and my daughter called again this morning. She had worked until 4am her time (which is 6am my time) and she was still up and saw I was up already. It was a nice long phone visit this time and it is good to hear from her and see what a wonderful young lady she is becoming.
> 
> So off to the saw for me. Later on we are having dinner at Keith's parents house - an unexpected and welcome invitation! The menu is baked ham and scalloped potatoes and it will hit the spot after a day of work. It's a good way to start off the year!
> 
> I wish you all well and hope you also enjoy the day! Once again - Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2012 be your best year ever!


happy new year Sheila an Keith 
may it bring full ordrebooks to both of you 
of for now a new repaired hangover wants to be brought home … 
and when my shift is over 5 ours from now I have to bring Silke to the 
specialist dentist in Århus before we overnight at my mother … 
last night there was too many fireworks on the sky to be able to sleep…......
no rest for the busy ones I gess … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Better Late Than Never*

The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )

I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.










In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.










I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.

I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


whew…had me sweating bullets there for awhile…glad to see your ok…love the valentines, yea when the letters stay whole that is good cutting also…save them for something down the road.., that's my problem in my shop…i save that small piece of walnut that is just to beautiful to burn…my pile is getting to big…well enjoy your day..glad your not gone…i dont think i could handle that…grizz


----------



## karen12

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


Hiya Like your valentine! I would really like to know your procedure on how you stain baltic birch. I'm totally new but was told baltic birch was only good for painting. I'd really like to know how to stain it. If you do happen to answer I hope i can find it cuz I'm new on here too <grin> I'm just beginning to scroll like two weeks ago.


----------



## karen12

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


Hiya Like your valentine! I would really like to know your procedure on how you stain baltic birch. I'm totally new but was told baltic birch was only good for painting. I'd really like to know how to stain it. If you do happen to answer I hope i can find it cuz I'm new on here too <grin> I'm just beginning to scroll like two weeks ago.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


COOL *HOT *Valentine! LOL

Hey, if you went out of your way to be super careful to keep the letters together, you could carefully sand them and glue them onto something else to *create the 3D effect!* LOL

Nice going!

*Have a good one!*


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


this is so pretty. I love small Intricate pieces.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


Thank you all for the nice comments. I am really having fun with doing these. Since I am cutting several layers together, they are a little slow to cut, but that doesn't bother me at all.

Karen - I like using a product from Decoart called Staining and Antiquing medium along with acrylic paint to stain the Baltic birch various colors. I did a video which showed me doing the process and you can follow the link HERE to see it. I hope this helps. If you have any other questions, just let me know and I will be happy to help you.

Sheila


----------



## superdav721

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> The site was down earlier today and I was unable to post my blog. I did write it before I headed out to the gym and this is the first time that I was able to post. (To those of you who wrote - thanks for missing me! )
> 
> I had a great start to the new year yesterday. I spent much of the day at the scroll saw, cutting out my new designs. What I have drawn up is a set of Valentine Conversation Heart ornaments that can be used in many different ways. I love cutting letters, and it was fun to make the different little sayings on each ornament. Since the letters are cut as 'negatives' (the letters are removed from the pieces) they are a bit easier to do. Every once in a while, I did get lucky and the waste from the letter came out 'whole.' While this isn't at all necessary, it is fun when it happens and it shows you just how strong the maple that I was working with is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make the ornaments look more interesting, I chose to bevel cut them so that the center of each heart is slightly pushed back. I did this by drilling a small entry hole and tilting my scroll saw several degrees to the outside of the piece, which allowed the center to slide back just a bit. This is the same method that I use on my candle trays to make the edges of the tray raise up a bit from the table. Overall, I think it gives an interesting effect and makes the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack cut these ornaments for a couple of reasons. The first was because the outer design is identical on all of them and it would help things move along a bit faster. The second was because I prefer cutting at least two layers deep when cutting thin wood such as this (the ornaments are about 1/8" each) and it gives me more control of the tiny blade and stability. I used 1/8" birch ply for one layer and 1/8" maple for the other. I plan on staining the plywood ornaments and leaving the maple ones natural. Of course, I separated the pieces before I cut the bevel on them.
> I got about half of the ornaments finished and plan on cutting the other half today. I am keeping this short, because there are some problems with the Lumberjocks site today and I am having trouble posting here. I will have some additional pictures for you tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Have fun and play safe!


Where is the rest of the alphabet? JK A great ornament Sheila. Save that h and see if you can collect the whole alphabet.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Intricate Cutting Tips*

I am on the final day of cutting my new little Valentine's day ornaments. While it is a bit slow going, it isn't at all unpleasant, and I have been enjoying making them very much.

Since I am cutting these pieces several layers high (four to be exact) and using a very small blade in order to make the detailed cuts necessary, it is very much a lesson in patience, and I have to resign myself to the fact that I am not going to be zipping around the pieces at the speed I do when only cutting one layer.

I have no problem doing this, but I fear that others may find this to be much too slow for their personal preference. Of course you could easily remedy this by removing one or more of the layers, but then you would be doing twice the work in order to receive the same result.

One of the most beneficial reasons to stack cut pieces such as this (besides the obvious reason of cutting multiple pieces at a time) is the remarkable amount of precision that you can achieve.










The above picture shows the cutaway side of one of the sets of ornaments. The top two layers are maple and the bottom two are 1/8" Baltic birch. The maple pieces are slightly thicker than 1/8" but that is inconsequential for these purposes. The blade that I used is a #2 regular reverse-tooth blade by Olsen, which is the second smallest size that I typically utilize. (the 2/0 reverse tooth being smaller).

I initially started cutting the first pieces using the Olson Mach blades in a #3 size, but I found that spinning the piece for the ends of the curls brought me a bit wider than I wanted to be and I had to work a bit harder to stay where I needed to go. So I opted to go down a size, knowing that it would also slow my progression a bit, in order to be at the level of precision that I was striving for.

When cutting pieces such as this, where precision is the number one priority, it is also quite important not to 'force' the wood through the blade and allow the blade to do the work for you. Pushing too hard and forcing the piece through the blade will not only cause excess heat build up and premature breaking of the blade, but also distortion of the design - especially on the lower pieces - due to flexing of the blade from excess pressure. These blades are quite thin as you can see:










The teeth on them are tiny.










While this allows you to maneuver very accurately, you do need to give them a chance to work and not force the issue. They need to have a good amount of tension on them too, as any flex in them will in all probability distort the design on the bottom and give you undesirable results on your lower pieces.

The trick here is to find the right amount of resistance that will slow things down enough for you to have the control you need to accomplish the design. If I were to cut only one layer, I find that the tiny blade goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is much harder to control the cutting. Since I am making two full sets of these twelve ornaments (one set in plywood to stain and the other in maple which will be natural color) I found that cutting all four at once was not only possible, but a very relaxing way to do things. It may have taken me a bit longer, but in the end, the results was very good and I am very happy with it.

Here is a shot from the back of the pile. You can see that the curls are all in good shape and the design is true.










Now I need to separate the pieces and reassemble them in pairs so that I can cut the lettering into the centers. I had stacked the pieces with the two maple layers on the top and the two plywood on the bottom, instead of alternating them maple-plywood-maple-plywood. I had done this because there was a very slight cupping in the maple pieces and it gave me a better chance of holding together well by stacking them this way. Now that the cutting relieved most of the tension in the small pieces, there should be no problem at all stacking the maple with the plywood. I will simply use the hot melt glue gun to re-glue the layers together in pairs of two for the lettering. I will also probably drop down one blade size to the 2/0 reverse tooth blade size for the small lettering.

I hope that this gives you a little bit better idea of what to consider when doing cutting of this type. It really isn't difficult at all. As with much of woodworking, it is knowing how to set up your work and what wood tolerates which blade size and all the stuff that comes from "practice".

I was considering shooting a video of setting some things up like this and showing how easy it is to control the blade and cut these out. I was pretty focused on finishing though yesterday and didn't get to it. If some of you think it would be helpful, just let me know and I will see what I can do. I think once you see how easy it is to control things when set up properly, you will give it a try.

So it is back to the saw for me today. It's a good way to spend the day I think!

Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Intricate Cutting Tips*
> 
> I am on the final day of cutting my new little Valentine's day ornaments. While it is a bit slow going, it isn't at all unpleasant, and I have been enjoying making them very much.
> 
> Since I am cutting these pieces several layers high (four to be exact) and using a very small blade in order to make the detailed cuts necessary, it is very much a lesson in patience, and I have to resign myself to the fact that I am not going to be zipping around the pieces at the speed I do when only cutting one layer.
> 
> I have no problem doing this, but I fear that others may find this to be much too slow for their personal preference. Of course you could easily remedy this by removing one or more of the layers, but then you would be doing twice the work in order to receive the same result.
> 
> One of the most beneficial reasons to stack cut pieces such as this (besides the obvious reason of cutting multiple pieces at a time) is the remarkable amount of precision that you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture shows the cutaway side of one of the sets of ornaments. The top two layers are maple and the bottom two are 1/8" Baltic birch. The maple pieces are slightly thicker than 1/8" but that is inconsequential for these purposes. The blade that I used is a #2 regular reverse-tooth blade by Olsen, which is the second smallest size that I typically utilize. (the 2/0 reverse tooth being smaller).
> 
> I initially started cutting the first pieces using the Olson Mach blades in a #3 size, but I found that spinning the piece for the ends of the curls brought me a bit wider than I wanted to be and I had to work a bit harder to stay where I needed to go. So I opted to go down a size, knowing that it would also slow my progression a bit, in order to be at the level of precision that I was striving for.
> 
> When cutting pieces such as this, where precision is the number one priority, it is also quite important not to 'force' the wood through the blade and allow the blade to do the work for you. Pushing too hard and forcing the piece through the blade will not only cause excess heat build up and premature breaking of the blade, but also distortion of the design - especially on the lower pieces - due to flexing of the blade from excess pressure. These blades are quite thin as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeth on them are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this allows you to maneuver very accurately, you do need to give them a chance to work and not force the issue. They need to have a good amount of tension on them too, as any flex in them will in all probability distort the design on the bottom and give you undesirable results on your lower pieces.
> 
> The trick here is to find the right amount of resistance that will slow things down enough for you to have the control you need to accomplish the design. If I were to cut only one layer, I find that the tiny blade goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is much harder to control the cutting. Since I am making two full sets of these twelve ornaments (one set in plywood to stain and the other in maple which will be natural color) I found that cutting all four at once was not only possible, but a very relaxing way to do things. It may have taken me a bit longer, but in the end, the results was very good and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Here is a shot from the back of the pile. You can see that the curls are all in good shape and the design is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to separate the pieces and reassemble them in pairs so that I can cut the lettering into the centers. I had stacked the pieces with the two maple layers on the top and the two plywood on the bottom, instead of alternating them maple-plywood-maple-plywood. I had done this because there was a very slight cupping in the maple pieces and it gave me a better chance of holding together well by stacking them this way. Now that the cutting relieved most of the tension in the small pieces, there should be no problem at all stacking the maple with the plywood. I will simply use the hot melt glue gun to re-glue the layers together in pairs of two for the lettering. I will also probably drop down one blade size to the 2/0 reverse tooth blade size for the small lettering.
> 
> I hope that this gives you a little bit better idea of what to consider when doing cutting of this type. It really isn't difficult at all. As with much of woodworking, it is knowing how to set up your work and what wood tolerates which blade size and all the stuff that comes from "practice".
> 
> I was considering shooting a video of setting some things up like this and showing how easy it is to control the blade and cut these out. I was pretty focused on finishing though yesterday and didn't get to it. If some of you think it would be helpful, just let me know and I will see what I can do. I think once you see how easy it is to control things when set up properly, you will give it a try.
> 
> So it is back to the saw for me today. It's a good way to spend the day I think!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


Wow!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Intricate Cutting Tips*
> 
> I am on the final day of cutting my new little Valentine's day ornaments. While it is a bit slow going, it isn't at all unpleasant, and I have been enjoying making them very much.
> 
> Since I am cutting these pieces several layers high (four to be exact) and using a very small blade in order to make the detailed cuts necessary, it is very much a lesson in patience, and I have to resign myself to the fact that I am not going to be zipping around the pieces at the speed I do when only cutting one layer.
> 
> I have no problem doing this, but I fear that others may find this to be much too slow for their personal preference. Of course you could easily remedy this by removing one or more of the layers, but then you would be doing twice the work in order to receive the same result.
> 
> One of the most beneficial reasons to stack cut pieces such as this (besides the obvious reason of cutting multiple pieces at a time) is the remarkable amount of precision that you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture shows the cutaway side of one of the sets of ornaments. The top two layers are maple and the bottom two are 1/8" Baltic birch. The maple pieces are slightly thicker than 1/8" but that is inconsequential for these purposes. The blade that I used is a #2 regular reverse-tooth blade by Olsen, which is the second smallest size that I typically utilize. (the 2/0 reverse tooth being smaller).
> 
> I initially started cutting the first pieces using the Olson Mach blades in a #3 size, but I found that spinning the piece for the ends of the curls brought me a bit wider than I wanted to be and I had to work a bit harder to stay where I needed to go. So I opted to go down a size, knowing that it would also slow my progression a bit, in order to be at the level of precision that I was striving for.
> 
> When cutting pieces such as this, where precision is the number one priority, it is also quite important not to 'force' the wood through the blade and allow the blade to do the work for you. Pushing too hard and forcing the piece through the blade will not only cause excess heat build up and premature breaking of the blade, but also distortion of the design - especially on the lower pieces - due to flexing of the blade from excess pressure. These blades are quite thin as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeth on them are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this allows you to maneuver very accurately, you do need to give them a chance to work and not force the issue. They need to have a good amount of tension on them too, as any flex in them will in all probability distort the design on the bottom and give you undesirable results on your lower pieces.
> 
> The trick here is to find the right amount of resistance that will slow things down enough for you to have the control you need to accomplish the design. If I were to cut only one layer, I find that the tiny blade goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is much harder to control the cutting. Since I am making two full sets of these twelve ornaments (one set in plywood to stain and the other in maple which will be natural color) I found that cutting all four at once was not only possible, but a very relaxing way to do things. It may have taken me a bit longer, but in the end, the results was very good and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Here is a shot from the back of the pile. You can see that the curls are all in good shape and the design is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to separate the pieces and reassemble them in pairs so that I can cut the lettering into the centers. I had stacked the pieces with the two maple layers on the top and the two plywood on the bottom, instead of alternating them maple-plywood-maple-plywood. I had done this because there was a very slight cupping in the maple pieces and it gave me a better chance of holding together well by stacking them this way. Now that the cutting relieved most of the tension in the small pieces, there should be no problem at all stacking the maple with the plywood. I will simply use the hot melt glue gun to re-glue the layers together in pairs of two for the lettering. I will also probably drop down one blade size to the 2/0 reverse tooth blade size for the small lettering.
> 
> I hope that this gives you a little bit better idea of what to consider when doing cutting of this type. It really isn't difficult at all. As with much of woodworking, it is knowing how to set up your work and what wood tolerates which blade size and all the stuff that comes from "practice".
> 
> I was considering shooting a video of setting some things up like this and showing how easy it is to control the blade and cut these out. I was pretty focused on finishing though yesterday and didn't get to it. If some of you think it would be helpful, just let me know and I will see what I can do. I think once you see how easy it is to control things when set up properly, you will give it a try.
> 
> So it is back to the saw for me today. It's a good way to spend the day I think!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


Spending the day with my saw would be a treat!
These look beautiful, Sheila.


----------



## stevebuk

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Intricate Cutting Tips*
> 
> I am on the final day of cutting my new little Valentine's day ornaments. While it is a bit slow going, it isn't at all unpleasant, and I have been enjoying making them very much.
> 
> Since I am cutting these pieces several layers high (four to be exact) and using a very small blade in order to make the detailed cuts necessary, it is very much a lesson in patience, and I have to resign myself to the fact that I am not going to be zipping around the pieces at the speed I do when only cutting one layer.
> 
> I have no problem doing this, but I fear that others may find this to be much too slow for their personal preference. Of course you could easily remedy this by removing one or more of the layers, but then you would be doing twice the work in order to receive the same result.
> 
> One of the most beneficial reasons to stack cut pieces such as this (besides the obvious reason of cutting multiple pieces at a time) is the remarkable amount of precision that you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture shows the cutaway side of one of the sets of ornaments. The top two layers are maple and the bottom two are 1/8" Baltic birch. The maple pieces are slightly thicker than 1/8" but that is inconsequential for these purposes. The blade that I used is a #2 regular reverse-tooth blade by Olsen, which is the second smallest size that I typically utilize. (the 2/0 reverse tooth being smaller).
> 
> I initially started cutting the first pieces using the Olson Mach blades in a #3 size, but I found that spinning the piece for the ends of the curls brought me a bit wider than I wanted to be and I had to work a bit harder to stay where I needed to go. So I opted to go down a size, knowing that it would also slow my progression a bit, in order to be at the level of precision that I was striving for.
> 
> When cutting pieces such as this, where precision is the number one priority, it is also quite important not to 'force' the wood through the blade and allow the blade to do the work for you. Pushing too hard and forcing the piece through the blade will not only cause excess heat build up and premature breaking of the blade, but also distortion of the design - especially on the lower pieces - due to flexing of the blade from excess pressure. These blades are quite thin as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeth on them are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this allows you to maneuver very accurately, you do need to give them a chance to work and not force the issue. They need to have a good amount of tension on them too, as any flex in them will in all probability distort the design on the bottom and give you undesirable results on your lower pieces.
> 
> The trick here is to find the right amount of resistance that will slow things down enough for you to have the control you need to accomplish the design. If I were to cut only one layer, I find that the tiny blade goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is much harder to control the cutting. Since I am making two full sets of these twelve ornaments (one set in plywood to stain and the other in maple which will be natural color) I found that cutting all four at once was not only possible, but a very relaxing way to do things. It may have taken me a bit longer, but in the end, the results was very good and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Here is a shot from the back of the pile. You can see that the curls are all in good shape and the design is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to separate the pieces and reassemble them in pairs so that I can cut the lettering into the centers. I had stacked the pieces with the two maple layers on the top and the two plywood on the bottom, instead of alternating them maple-plywood-maple-plywood. I had done this because there was a very slight cupping in the maple pieces and it gave me a better chance of holding together well by stacking them this way. Now that the cutting relieved most of the tension in the small pieces, there should be no problem at all stacking the maple with the plywood. I will simply use the hot melt glue gun to re-glue the layers together in pairs of two for the lettering. I will also probably drop down one blade size to the 2/0 reverse tooth blade size for the small lettering.
> 
> I hope that this gives you a little bit better idea of what to consider when doing cutting of this type. It really isn't difficult at all. As with much of woodworking, it is knowing how to set up your work and what wood tolerates which blade size and all the stuff that comes from "practice".
> 
> I was considering shooting a video of setting some things up like this and showing how easy it is to control the blade and cut these out. I was pretty focused on finishing though yesterday and didn't get to it. If some of you think it would be helpful, just let me know and I will see what I can do. I think once you see how easy it is to control things when set up properly, you will give it a try.
> 
> So it is back to the saw for me today. It's a good way to spend the day I think!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


hmm it must just be the way i would do it but, there must be a reason why you leave the writing on the inside until you have cut the outside first, i thought there would be more chance of damaging the outside that way, but hey i love to learn from the best, and they dont come any better than you..


----------



## scoops

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Intricate Cutting Tips*
> 
> I am on the final day of cutting my new little Valentine's day ornaments. While it is a bit slow going, it isn't at all unpleasant, and I have been enjoying making them very much.
> 
> Since I am cutting these pieces several layers high (four to be exact) and using a very small blade in order to make the detailed cuts necessary, it is very much a lesson in patience, and I have to resign myself to the fact that I am not going to be zipping around the pieces at the speed I do when only cutting one layer.
> 
> I have no problem doing this, but I fear that others may find this to be much too slow for their personal preference. Of course you could easily remedy this by removing one or more of the layers, but then you would be doing twice the work in order to receive the same result.
> 
> One of the most beneficial reasons to stack cut pieces such as this (besides the obvious reason of cutting multiple pieces at a time) is the remarkable amount of precision that you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture shows the cutaway side of one of the sets of ornaments. The top two layers are maple and the bottom two are 1/8" Baltic birch. The maple pieces are slightly thicker than 1/8" but that is inconsequential for these purposes. The blade that I used is a #2 regular reverse-tooth blade by Olsen, which is the second smallest size that I typically utilize. (the 2/0 reverse tooth being smaller).
> 
> I initially started cutting the first pieces using the Olson Mach blades in a #3 size, but I found that spinning the piece for the ends of the curls brought me a bit wider than I wanted to be and I had to work a bit harder to stay where I needed to go. So I opted to go down a size, knowing that it would also slow my progression a bit, in order to be at the level of precision that I was striving for.
> 
> When cutting pieces such as this, where precision is the number one priority, it is also quite important not to 'force' the wood through the blade and allow the blade to do the work for you. Pushing too hard and forcing the piece through the blade will not only cause excess heat build up and premature breaking of the blade, but also distortion of the design - especially on the lower pieces - due to flexing of the blade from excess pressure. These blades are quite thin as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeth on them are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this allows you to maneuver very accurately, you do need to give them a chance to work and not force the issue. They need to have a good amount of tension on them too, as any flex in them will in all probability distort the design on the bottom and give you undesirable results on your lower pieces.
> 
> The trick here is to find the right amount of resistance that will slow things down enough for you to have the control you need to accomplish the design. If I were to cut only one layer, I find that the tiny blade goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is much harder to control the cutting. Since I am making two full sets of these twelve ornaments (one set in plywood to stain and the other in maple which will be natural color) I found that cutting all four at once was not only possible, but a very relaxing way to do things. It may have taken me a bit longer, but in the end, the results was very good and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Here is a shot from the back of the pile. You can see that the curls are all in good shape and the design is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to separate the pieces and reassemble them in pairs so that I can cut the lettering into the centers. I had stacked the pieces with the two maple layers on the top and the two plywood on the bottom, instead of alternating them maple-plywood-maple-plywood. I had done this because there was a very slight cupping in the maple pieces and it gave me a better chance of holding together well by stacking them this way. Now that the cutting relieved most of the tension in the small pieces, there should be no problem at all stacking the maple with the plywood. I will simply use the hot melt glue gun to re-glue the layers together in pairs of two for the lettering. I will also probably drop down one blade size to the 2/0 reverse tooth blade size for the small lettering.
> 
> I hope that this gives you a little bit better idea of what to consider when doing cutting of this type. It really isn't difficult at all. As with much of woodworking, it is knowing how to set up your work and what wood tolerates which blade size and all the stuff that comes from "practice".
> 
> I was considering shooting a video of setting some things up like this and showing how easy it is to control the blade and cut these out. I was pretty focused on finishing though yesterday and didn't get to it. If some of you think it would be helpful, just let me know and I will see what I can do. I think once you see how easy it is to control things when set up properly, you will give it a try.
> 
> So it is back to the saw for me today. It's a good way to spend the day I think!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


Thank you Sheila! I have been asked to do a tutorial on Scrollsawing for beginners later this yea. and I am in the very early stages of preparing for it. Some of the things I was going to cover was stack cutting, blade selection and allowing the blade to do the work. Lo and behold, you've covered it perfectly here. Thanks, Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Intricate Cutting Tips*
> 
> I am on the final day of cutting my new little Valentine's day ornaments. While it is a bit slow going, it isn't at all unpleasant, and I have been enjoying making them very much.
> 
> Since I am cutting these pieces several layers high (four to be exact) and using a very small blade in order to make the detailed cuts necessary, it is very much a lesson in patience, and I have to resign myself to the fact that I am not going to be zipping around the pieces at the speed I do when only cutting one layer.
> 
> I have no problem doing this, but I fear that others may find this to be much too slow for their personal preference. Of course you could easily remedy this by removing one or more of the layers, but then you would be doing twice the work in order to receive the same result.
> 
> One of the most beneficial reasons to stack cut pieces such as this (besides the obvious reason of cutting multiple pieces at a time) is the remarkable amount of precision that you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture shows the cutaway side of one of the sets of ornaments. The top two layers are maple and the bottom two are 1/8" Baltic birch. The maple pieces are slightly thicker than 1/8" but that is inconsequential for these purposes. The blade that I used is a #2 regular reverse-tooth blade by Olsen, which is the second smallest size that I typically utilize. (the 2/0 reverse tooth being smaller).
> 
> I initially started cutting the first pieces using the Olson Mach blades in a #3 size, but I found that spinning the piece for the ends of the curls brought me a bit wider than I wanted to be and I had to work a bit harder to stay where I needed to go. So I opted to go down a size, knowing that it would also slow my progression a bit, in order to be at the level of precision that I was striving for.
> 
> When cutting pieces such as this, where precision is the number one priority, it is also quite important not to 'force' the wood through the blade and allow the blade to do the work for you. Pushing too hard and forcing the piece through the blade will not only cause excess heat build up and premature breaking of the blade, but also distortion of the design - especially on the lower pieces - due to flexing of the blade from excess pressure. These blades are quite thin as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeth on them are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this allows you to maneuver very accurately, you do need to give them a chance to work and not force the issue. They need to have a good amount of tension on them too, as any flex in them will in all probability distort the design on the bottom and give you undesirable results on your lower pieces.
> 
> The trick here is to find the right amount of resistance that will slow things down enough for you to have the control you need to accomplish the design. If I were to cut only one layer, I find that the tiny blade goes through the wood like a hot knife through butter and it is much harder to control the cutting. Since I am making two full sets of these twelve ornaments (one set in plywood to stain and the other in maple which will be natural color) I found that cutting all four at once was not only possible, but a very relaxing way to do things. It may have taken me a bit longer, but in the end, the results was very good and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Here is a shot from the back of the pile. You can see that the curls are all in good shape and the design is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to separate the pieces and reassemble them in pairs so that I can cut the lettering into the centers. I had stacked the pieces with the two maple layers on the top and the two plywood on the bottom, instead of alternating them maple-plywood-maple-plywood. I had done this because there was a very slight cupping in the maple pieces and it gave me a better chance of holding together well by stacking them this way. Now that the cutting relieved most of the tension in the small pieces, there should be no problem at all stacking the maple with the plywood. I will simply use the hot melt glue gun to re-glue the layers together in pairs of two for the lettering. I will also probably drop down one blade size to the 2/0 reverse tooth blade size for the small lettering.
> 
> I hope that this gives you a little bit better idea of what to consider when doing cutting of this type. It really isn't difficult at all. As with much of woodworking, it is knowing how to set up your work and what wood tolerates which blade size and all the stuff that comes from "practice".
> 
> I was considering shooting a video of setting some things up like this and showing how easy it is to control the blade and cut these out. I was pretty focused on finishing though yesterday and didn't get to it. If some of you think it would be helpful, just let me know and I will see what I can do. I think once you see how easy it is to control things when set up properly, you will give it a try.
> 
> So it is back to the saw for me today. It's a good way to spend the day I think!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


Thanks to all of you. I had a ball today cutting out the lettering for all the hearts. It WAS certainly a treat! Steve - the reason that I cut the outsides first was due to my own laziness. I wanted to stack the hearts four high but I only needed two of each saying. So I cut the edges first and then separated the pieces and cut the lettering part two high. They really aren't as fragile as they appear to be and since the lettering was quite in the middle away from the decorative edge, there was no real danger of damaging it. I will have some more pictures in tomorrows' blog I believe.

Scoops - I am glad you liked the explanation. Be sure to check out my online class here too and you will see some other tips and videos about lots of areas of scrolling that will interest beginners. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress Report*

Winter has arrived here in Nova Scotia.

While we had a bit of snow just in time for the Christmas holiday, it only lasted for two days and was just enough to make it look pretty. Even then though, the air was warm and calm.

This morning however, we awoke to a blanket of white and biting winds. As I write now, there are large flakes of snow accumulating and everything around is grey. The air is bitter, too and for the first time we need to dress in layers.

But I am ready. For the past couple of months I have been hoarding my winter supplies. We have plenty of cat food and litter, canned goods and dry goods and even bottle water that will get us through whatever mother nature will send our way. While my partner Keith teases me about my hoarding, I feel pretty good about it now knowing that I am prepared. "Bring it on!" I say.

I realize that I am posting a bit late again this morning. It wasn't because I decided to sleep in or anything like that, but rather it was because Keith decided he is going to get up earlier. I don't know if it is a new year's resolution of his or if he plans to make it a habit, but it certainly disrupted my schedule a bit. (Not in a really bad way - it just mixed things up a bit!) Usually, I am the one who falls asleep somewhere around 10:30 pm. This allows me to get up sometime after 5am. I have always been like that and as most of you who read in the morning know, that is the time I take to write and what I call my quiet time.

Keith on the other hand is a night owl. He likes to stay up sometimes to 1 - 3am. Because of this, he doesn't usually awake until between 8-9 in the morning. This is fine with me, as it give us both some 'space' and we each have some time to ourselves in our little place. But there are days that are just 'off' and this seemed to be one of them.

So we got dressed early and headed to the gym and ran to get milk early. I thought that I would be most efficient that way and Keith was agreeable to going in early. I am glad I did because now it is around 9am and our footprints from this morning are already covered over and it is snowing harder than ever. But we are prepared. 

I had a wonderfully fun day yesterday. I cut the lettering into all my little heart ornaments. I know it may sound silly but it was so much fun to do so. There is something that brings so much satisfaction when everything is set up properly and you accomplish. It is sometimes hard to describe. I have used the tag line "Knowledge is Power" for many years now and yesterday was one of those times when I really felt the impact of those words. While the project that I am creating isn't what would be seen as 'easy', I truly feel that anyone can accomplish it with a little knowledge and using the right techniques. It really makes me want to share with others and show them how to do this. Perhaps it is the teacher in me.

I am really thinking about doing a video to show how to do these little hearts. I think that the technique can be applied to lots of different things and can be generally helpful for scroll sawyers. Once again, I am wishing for that 24 hour day!

Today I am at the point where all 24 hearts are cut out and I need to finish peeling the patterns off of them and sand and finish them.










I want to stain the plywood hearts too for a variation. I have already had several people ask me about the patterns so I need to work on getting them finished as quickly as I can. But more important to me, I need to take my time and do a good job on them. There were a few 'tweaks' in the line work that need to be done and I want to make sure that everyone can make achieve them easily.

So with that said, I had better get to work. At this point I will be able to continue on working on them even if I lose power. So I am in a good place.

I wish you all a wonderfully productive day too. Keep thinking warm thoughts!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> Winter has arrived here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> While we had a bit of snow just in time for the Christmas holiday, it only lasted for two days and was just enough to make it look pretty. Even then though, the air was warm and calm.
> 
> This morning however, we awoke to a blanket of white and biting winds. As I write now, there are large flakes of snow accumulating and everything around is grey. The air is bitter, too and for the first time we need to dress in layers.
> 
> But I am ready. For the past couple of months I have been hoarding my winter supplies. We have plenty of cat food and litter, canned goods and dry goods and even bottle water that will get us through whatever mother nature will send our way. While my partner Keith teases me about my hoarding, I feel pretty good about it now knowing that I am prepared. "Bring it on!" I say.
> 
> I realize that I am posting a bit late again this morning. It wasn't because I decided to sleep in or anything like that, but rather it was because Keith decided he is going to get up earlier. I don't know if it is a new year's resolution of his or if he plans to make it a habit, but it certainly disrupted my schedule a bit. (Not in a really bad way - it just mixed things up a bit!) Usually, I am the one who falls asleep somewhere around 10:30 pm. This allows me to get up sometime after 5am. I have always been like that and as most of you who read in the morning know, that is the time I take to write and what I call my quiet time.
> 
> Keith on the other hand is a night owl. He likes to stay up sometimes to 1 - 3am. Because of this, he doesn't usually awake until between 8-9 in the morning. This is fine with me, as it give us both some 'space' and we each have some time to ourselves in our little place. But there are days that are just 'off' and this seemed to be one of them.
> 
> So we got dressed early and headed to the gym and ran to get milk early. I thought that I would be most efficient that way and Keith was agreeable to going in early. I am glad I did because now it is around 9am and our footprints from this morning are already covered over and it is snowing harder than ever. But we are prepared.
> 
> I had a wonderfully fun day yesterday. I cut the lettering into all my little heart ornaments. I know it may sound silly but it was so much fun to do so. There is something that brings so much satisfaction when everything is set up properly and you accomplish. It is sometimes hard to describe. I have used the tag line "Knowledge is Power" for many years now and yesterday was one of those times when I really felt the impact of those words. While the project that I am creating isn't what would be seen as 'easy', I truly feel that anyone can accomplish it with a little knowledge and using the right techniques. It really makes me want to share with others and show them how to do this. Perhaps it is the teacher in me.
> 
> I am really thinking about doing a video to show how to do these little hearts. I think that the technique can be applied to lots of different things and can be generally helpful for scroll sawyers. Once again, I am wishing for that 24 hour day!
> 
> Today I am at the point where all 24 hearts are cut out and I need to finish peeling the patterns off of them and sand and finish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stain the plywood hearts too for a variation. I have already had several people ask me about the patterns so I need to work on getting them finished as quickly as I can. But more important to me, I need to take my time and do a good job on them. There were a few 'tweaks' in the line work that need to be done and I want to make sure that everyone can make achieve them easily.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to work. At this point I will be able to continue on working on them even if I lose power. So I am in a good place.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day too. Keep thinking warm thoughts!


Great looking hearts, and a very good job on the scroll work as usual. I was 49 degrees F yesterday and
should get to 51 today here in balmy Missoula, Mt. The weatherman keeps hinting that we might get some
winter, but I am getting impatient. Glad to hear you are all set with plenty of supplies and work in the shop
to keep you busy.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> Winter has arrived here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> While we had a bit of snow just in time for the Christmas holiday, it only lasted for two days and was just enough to make it look pretty. Even then though, the air was warm and calm.
> 
> This morning however, we awoke to a blanket of white and biting winds. As I write now, there are large flakes of snow accumulating and everything around is grey. The air is bitter, too and for the first time we need to dress in layers.
> 
> But I am ready. For the past couple of months I have been hoarding my winter supplies. We have plenty of cat food and litter, canned goods and dry goods and even bottle water that will get us through whatever mother nature will send our way. While my partner Keith teases me about my hoarding, I feel pretty good about it now knowing that I am prepared. "Bring it on!" I say.
> 
> I realize that I am posting a bit late again this morning. It wasn't because I decided to sleep in or anything like that, but rather it was because Keith decided he is going to get up earlier. I don't know if it is a new year's resolution of his or if he plans to make it a habit, but it certainly disrupted my schedule a bit. (Not in a really bad way - it just mixed things up a bit!) Usually, I am the one who falls asleep somewhere around 10:30 pm. This allows me to get up sometime after 5am. I have always been like that and as most of you who read in the morning know, that is the time I take to write and what I call my quiet time.
> 
> Keith on the other hand is a night owl. He likes to stay up sometimes to 1 - 3am. Because of this, he doesn't usually awake until between 8-9 in the morning. This is fine with me, as it give us both some 'space' and we each have some time to ourselves in our little place. But there are days that are just 'off' and this seemed to be one of them.
> 
> So we got dressed early and headed to the gym and ran to get milk early. I thought that I would be most efficient that way and Keith was agreeable to going in early. I am glad I did because now it is around 9am and our footprints from this morning are already covered over and it is snowing harder than ever. But we are prepared.
> 
> I had a wonderfully fun day yesterday. I cut the lettering into all my little heart ornaments. I know it may sound silly but it was so much fun to do so. There is something that brings so much satisfaction when everything is set up properly and you accomplish. It is sometimes hard to describe. I have used the tag line "Knowledge is Power" for many years now and yesterday was one of those times when I really felt the impact of those words. While the project that I am creating isn't what would be seen as 'easy', I truly feel that anyone can accomplish it with a little knowledge and using the right techniques. It really makes me want to share with others and show them how to do this. Perhaps it is the teacher in me.
> 
> I am really thinking about doing a video to show how to do these little hearts. I think that the technique can be applied to lots of different things and can be generally helpful for scroll sawyers. Once again, I am wishing for that 24 hour day!
> 
> Today I am at the point where all 24 hearts are cut out and I need to finish peeling the patterns off of them and sand and finish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stain the plywood hearts too for a variation. I have already had several people ask me about the patterns so I need to work on getting them finished as quickly as I can. But more important to me, I need to take my time and do a good job on them. There were a few 'tweaks' in the line work that need to be done and I want to make sure that everyone can make achieve them easily.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to work. At this point I will be able to continue on working on them even if I lose power. So I am in a good place.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day too. Keep thinking warm thoughts!


Is it always this Late? LOL

Oh, you forgot * "HUGS"*

*edit:
OOPS… there it is! LOL
*

Nice bunch of Valentine Hearts!!

Beautiful work!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> Winter has arrived here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> While we had a bit of snow just in time for the Christmas holiday, it only lasted for two days and was just enough to make it look pretty. Even then though, the air was warm and calm.
> 
> This morning however, we awoke to a blanket of white and biting winds. As I write now, there are large flakes of snow accumulating and everything around is grey. The air is bitter, too and for the first time we need to dress in layers.
> 
> But I am ready. For the past couple of months I have been hoarding my winter supplies. We have plenty of cat food and litter, canned goods and dry goods and even bottle water that will get us through whatever mother nature will send our way. While my partner Keith teases me about my hoarding, I feel pretty good about it now knowing that I am prepared. "Bring it on!" I say.
> 
> I realize that I am posting a bit late again this morning. It wasn't because I decided to sleep in or anything like that, but rather it was because Keith decided he is going to get up earlier. I don't know if it is a new year's resolution of his or if he plans to make it a habit, but it certainly disrupted my schedule a bit. (Not in a really bad way - it just mixed things up a bit!) Usually, I am the one who falls asleep somewhere around 10:30 pm. This allows me to get up sometime after 5am. I have always been like that and as most of you who read in the morning know, that is the time I take to write and what I call my quiet time.
> 
> Keith on the other hand is a night owl. He likes to stay up sometimes to 1 - 3am. Because of this, he doesn't usually awake until between 8-9 in the morning. This is fine with me, as it give us both some 'space' and we each have some time to ourselves in our little place. But there are days that are just 'off' and this seemed to be one of them.
> 
> So we got dressed early and headed to the gym and ran to get milk early. I thought that I would be most efficient that way and Keith was agreeable to going in early. I am glad I did because now it is around 9am and our footprints from this morning are already covered over and it is snowing harder than ever. But we are prepared.
> 
> I had a wonderfully fun day yesterday. I cut the lettering into all my little heart ornaments. I know it may sound silly but it was so much fun to do so. There is something that brings so much satisfaction when everything is set up properly and you accomplish. It is sometimes hard to describe. I have used the tag line "Knowledge is Power" for many years now and yesterday was one of those times when I really felt the impact of those words. While the project that I am creating isn't what would be seen as 'easy', I truly feel that anyone can accomplish it with a little knowledge and using the right techniques. It really makes me want to share with others and show them how to do this. Perhaps it is the teacher in me.
> 
> I am really thinking about doing a video to show how to do these little hearts. I think that the technique can be applied to lots of different things and can be generally helpful for scroll sawyers. Once again, I am wishing for that 24 hour day!
> 
> Today I am at the point where all 24 hearts are cut out and I need to finish peeling the patterns off of them and sand and finish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stain the plywood hearts too for a variation. I have already had several people ask me about the patterns so I need to work on getting them finished as quickly as I can. But more important to me, I need to take my time and do a good job on them. There were a few 'tweaks' in the line work that need to be done and I want to make sure that everyone can make achieve them easily.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to work. At this point I will be able to continue on working on them even if I lose power. So I am in a good place.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day too. Keep thinking warm thoughts!


Sheila, good for you for stock piling supplies. Veronika keeps at least a month's supply on hand at all times, and had me build shelves in the laundry room as a pantry


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> Winter has arrived here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> While we had a bit of snow just in time for the Christmas holiday, it only lasted for two days and was just enough to make it look pretty. Even then though, the air was warm and calm.
> 
> This morning however, we awoke to a blanket of white and biting winds. As I write now, there are large flakes of snow accumulating and everything around is grey. The air is bitter, too and for the first time we need to dress in layers.
> 
> But I am ready. For the past couple of months I have been hoarding my winter supplies. We have plenty of cat food and litter, canned goods and dry goods and even bottle water that will get us through whatever mother nature will send our way. While my partner Keith teases me about my hoarding, I feel pretty good about it now knowing that I am prepared. "Bring it on!" I say.
> 
> I realize that I am posting a bit late again this morning. It wasn't because I decided to sleep in or anything like that, but rather it was because Keith decided he is going to get up earlier. I don't know if it is a new year's resolution of his or if he plans to make it a habit, but it certainly disrupted my schedule a bit. (Not in a really bad way - it just mixed things up a bit!) Usually, I am the one who falls asleep somewhere around 10:30 pm. This allows me to get up sometime after 5am. I have always been like that and as most of you who read in the morning know, that is the time I take to write and what I call my quiet time.
> 
> Keith on the other hand is a night owl. He likes to stay up sometimes to 1 - 3am. Because of this, he doesn't usually awake until between 8-9 in the morning. This is fine with me, as it give us both some 'space' and we each have some time to ourselves in our little place. But there are days that are just 'off' and this seemed to be one of them.
> 
> So we got dressed early and headed to the gym and ran to get milk early. I thought that I would be most efficient that way and Keith was agreeable to going in early. I am glad I did because now it is around 9am and our footprints from this morning are already covered over and it is snowing harder than ever. But we are prepared.
> 
> I had a wonderfully fun day yesterday. I cut the lettering into all my little heart ornaments. I know it may sound silly but it was so much fun to do so. There is something that brings so much satisfaction when everything is set up properly and you accomplish. It is sometimes hard to describe. I have used the tag line "Knowledge is Power" for many years now and yesterday was one of those times when I really felt the impact of those words. While the project that I am creating isn't what would be seen as 'easy', I truly feel that anyone can accomplish it with a little knowledge and using the right techniques. It really makes me want to share with others and show them how to do this. Perhaps it is the teacher in me.
> 
> I am really thinking about doing a video to show how to do these little hearts. I think that the technique can be applied to lots of different things and can be generally helpful for scroll sawyers. Once again, I am wishing for that 24 hour day!
> 
> Today I am at the point where all 24 hearts are cut out and I need to finish peeling the patterns off of them and sand and finish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stain the plywood hearts too for a variation. I have already had several people ask me about the patterns so I need to work on getting them finished as quickly as I can. But more important to me, I need to take my time and do a good job on them. There were a few 'tweaks' in the line work that need to be done and I want to make sure that everyone can make achieve them easily.
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to work. At this point I will be able to continue on working on them even if I lose power. So I am in a good place.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day too. Keep thinking warm thoughts!


Hi Sheila, being born in Australia and never gone overseas, I have never seen snow(exept in pictures). we are in summer now with 39 degrees C or 102 degrees F . we are not worried about being snowed in but bush fires. I live close to the city so thats not to big a problem for me Thank God. love your work and can understand the feeling of satasfaction at seeing what you have made. have a wonderful day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *

I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.

I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.

I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)

I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:










And the link to it is HERE

I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:










The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.










Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.

I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.

And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!

I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Lovely!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


that's some mighty fine box joints there Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Box joints?


> I know I am blonde but I don't get it


Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Very good looking valentines, and I like the tinting in the second picture. Keeping busy is fun, but a little
bit of trouble adds some spice to life, my problem is trying to keep a happy balance. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


The joints showing the glue bottle are called either finger joints or box joints.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


OHHHhhh! I didn't do those!! They are from the Lee Valley site! If I could do joints like that on the scroll saw I would be the QUEEN of scrolling! LOL 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


So intricate. I'd be sure to break bits off whilst making, sanding, finishing or looking at them.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


They look great, Sheila

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


but Sheila you are the Queen of Scrollsawing …. 
and make that boxjoint shuold be easy enoff for you to do
the jiig for it aint so difficut to make either  ...........think tablesaw jiig turned 90 degree 
if they can do it on a bandsaw a blond can do it too ….

if we wasn´t a big fan of your work before Sheila you wuold deffently have got another one today ..lol
I nearly cuoldn´t drag Silke from the computer and into bed when she saw your work with theese harts
they are going to be a classic seller for you Sheila ….. great job on the design

take care
Silke and Dennis


----------



## scoops

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Great work, Sheila, and I agree with Dennis….you ARE the Queen of scrollsawing!!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Is Queen and Goddess the same thing?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Awwww! You guys are killing me!  I just like having fun - that's all! I'll have to do a video and you will see how easy it is to do. i am sure you could all do it too with the right equipment and just a little practice!

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I really am glad you like the designs. They are truly fun and relaxing to do.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Hello Sheila,
I am so quiet but I could no longer control my anxiousness if you would really go for box jointing? It will be another amazing skill from you. Looking forward to it.
BTW… Been enjoying your previous posts. I am just curious about your valentines heart. What is on the flipside? That could be use as space for the photo overlay or inlay. Also if pairs will be hinged or pinned together then it can be opened then that would be a nice lover's memento.
God bless,


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


*Yabba - Dabba - Dooo !!*

Sure looks nice!

Do you really SOAK them in Mineral oil? How long?
Do you wipe them down good afterwards?
How long to you let them sit and cure / dry out?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Hi, Bert and Joe!

Bert - they are cut clear through to the other side. They are only made of a thin layer (about 1/8") of stock. The center heart is bevel cut so that it pushes back into the fretwork frame. I think you idea for a double heart photo frame is really a nice one. I think that would be a great project that others would love.

Joe - For these I used a small shallow dish and put in about 1/4" of oil at a time. I dipped the ornaments into the oil and used a paint brush to make sure that the oil is distributed well over the piece. I then brush away the excess and move it to some folded paper towels and let it sit a bit (usually long enough for me to do the next piece - a couple of minutes.) I gently blot the piece and move it onto a wire cookie cooling rack. At this point, the oil is still pooled in many places, such as in the corners, but I leave it for several hours or overnight and it absorbs into the piece. It depends on the dryness of the wood and the humidity of my place here I would imagine as to how long I leave it.

When it no longer feels greasy or is shiny, I spray it with several coats of spray shellac. I suppose I am not very scientific about my timing on this, but I have been doing things this way for a while and have had no problems whatsoever with the finish peeling or lifting. I love the way the oil brings out the grain, and the low sheen of the shellac is just the finish I want. It looks nice and warm and not plastic-y.

I hope this helps. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


Very good…

Thank you.


----------



## tcmgunny

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to inform you that I've bought this pattern and am in the process of making a living room centerpiece from it, each heart is approximately 8" square.. I'm going to hang it above the TV. When I'm finished (could be a while with work being so busy lately), I can send you the finished project at the increased scale.
Thank you so much for such a lovely pattern!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Valentine Ornaments are Just About Finished! *
> 
> I had another good day yesterday, and pretty much finished the work on the new Valentine ornaments I was working on. I am happy to report that I didn't even break any of the small pieces while I was sanding them and cleaning them up. All the scrollers out there know what a plus that is when doing something like this. It seems that sometimes breaking off small pieces is just part of the project at times.
> 
> I find when I do break stuff, that the new Gorilla wood glue is excellent for putting the pieces back together. I had never known they had a wood glue until the contest that was held here on Lumberjocks last year (see- the advertising worked!) and after hearing about it I sought it out here in Canada and finally was able to find some.
> 
> I always admired the strength of the original Gorilla Glue, but the 'growing' aspect of it was a bit of a turn off for me because of the type of projects I do. I find with the wood glue though that it offers the strength without the 'growth' and it dries nearly invisible. The glue is in all probability stronger than the wood it is gluing I expect - especially with the delicate fretwork I do. It has already saved more than one projects of mine and no one will ever be the wiser (Shhhh! Don't tell!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I found a wonderful glue bottle at Lee Valley tools. I am sure that many of you have had the experience where glue bottles continually get clogged up. This can be quite annoyance - especially when you are trying to make a delicate repair. About six months ago we were making a Lee Valley order and thought we would try this bottle. I give it high reviews. It has proven to be a useful tool and I just ordered another one for my Gorilla wood glue. Here is the picture for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the link to it is HERE
> 
> I promised you all pictures of the new ornaments today so here they are. The first picture is the natural maple ornaments. These were soaked in mineral oil and then sprayed with shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is of the Baltic birch ornaments. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and Americana Acrylic paints to tint the centers of the hearts in four shades of reds/pinks. They look awesome in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be taking the 'real' pictures and building the pattern packet. I think I am going to include all 12 in one pattern. I should have the project officially posted up here at Lumberjocks in a day or so.
> 
> I have lots to think about today. There are many deadlines that are looming for the new year. Soon my catalog deadline will be upon me and also my third and final installment for the the calendar project that I need to do for the magazine. I also need to write a few articles and do a video or two to show some of these procedures that I used to make these. I have had some good questions asked too from customers and I think that answering some of them in the form of another lesson for the online class or a tutorial will be appropriate.
> 
> And that doesn't even begin to cover painting!
> 
> I guess I will be busy and keep out of trouble. At least for the time being. I hope you all have a wonderful day and find the time to do something creative and fun! Enjoy!


I would love to see the finished project, TCM! Feel free to post a photo here, too. I am sure it will be lovely. I am glad you like the pattern. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Picture This*

Today is one of those 'in between' days. You all know what I mean. I'm kind of finishing up one thing and starting another. I have been working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments yesterday and that took up most of my time. I played around with the pictures for the bulk of the day, trying to get them just right.

There are so many things involved with taking pictures. I find that I am always learning and as we all know, learning something new takes a bit of time. I would have loved to just 'snap away' at them and get them done in an hour. But it didn't really work out that way.

I sometimes get a picture in my mind as to how I want things presented. I am learning that the photography and presentation of my work is very important in sales and advertising. If I can present thing in an appealing way, then naturally people are more likely to try to make the items themselves. It sounds like it should be a given, but it was only a couple of years ago that I just put stuff on a white towel to shoot pictures and called it a day. I think I have come a long way from that.

So anyway, I had a picture in my head of what I wanted these ornaments to look like. I pictured a soft and swirly background in shades of pinks to accent both the stained and also the maple Valentines. When I looked at my stash of background fabric however, all I had that was even close was the bright red fabric that I used for some of my Christmas candle trays.

While I could have used that and it would certainly had a Valentine's feel to it, I thought it would be too harsh and didn't want to. However, I looked at the accumulating snow outside and I didn't really feel like asking for a ride to the store to pick through and see what fabric would be appropriate. Besides, it would just be more to store here in our little place and I didn't really feel like adding to the pile if I didn't have to.

I then got the idea - why not see what would be available as a 'digital background'? After all - these ornaments were quite small and I could print out a sheet of card stock and use that.

I immediately Googled 'background wallpapers' and found a wealth of free downloads for my enjoyment. There were several sights that had vast selections and was further able to pinpoint my search just by typing in the word 'pink'. I soon found a suitable pattern and brought it up in my own Photoshop program where I was able to further tweak it to exactly what I was picturing in my mind. (Now that was something that I wouldn't be able to do with fabric!) I printed out a sheet on some nice card stock and was in business, as I was able to easily fit the ornaments onto a normal sheet of paper.

I mention this because I think that it is something that you should consider if you are looking for a nice way to photograph your work. I think it is a nice and economical way to show off projects in a professional way.

I played around a bit with lighting and also tried to use the light box that Keith uses for his pens, but I just wasn't getting nice pictures. Again, I don't have a lot of equipment (or room for a lot) so I use the limited resources that I do have here. It was a somewhat dark day out and the colors were just not cooperating with the available light. I finally thought that I would give it a try in the scanner and that gave the best results. I was very happy with how they looked.










Once that was figured out, it was just a matter of scanning in and adjusting the 24 pictures. I find that when doing ornaments such as these, I like showing them individually best.

I now need to complete the written instructions and the assembly of the packets and they will be ready to go. I realize it seems like a long process, but I found that when I take time and do things right, I feel much better about my work. I have rushed through things in the past and not felt happy about the outcome.

I also decided that I am going to make another set of ornaments that will be somewhat easier than these to cut for Valentine's day. While I do think that most people will be able to accomplish these with a little practice, I realize that they may be a bit difficult for new comers to scrolling and I want to have something to offer them also. So last night instead of writing when I was tired, I began drawing up another set. Hopefully, since they are simpler I will be able to work on them quickly and get them up on the site very soon too. I really don't want to delay the site update because Keith has some nice new stuff to add up there too. I may have to do an initial update and then add the second set in afterwards. That won't be tragic.

I found out that the third and final calendar overlays are going to be due in a couple of weeks to the magazine, so I need to get busy on that too. Things are beginning to come fast and furious and it is time for me to kick into a higher gear and finish working on some of these ideas I have.

Thank you all for the positive remarks regarding these ornaments. It really makes me feel good and your cheering me on helps me tremendously. I am glad you like them and appreciate all your comments and suggestions very much.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## leanne

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Today is one of those 'in between' days. You all know what I mean. I'm kind of finishing up one thing and starting another. I have been working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments yesterday and that took up most of my time. I played around with the pictures for the bulk of the day, trying to get them just right.
> 
> There are so many things involved with taking pictures. I find that I am always learning and as we all know, learning something new takes a bit of time. I would have loved to just 'snap away' at them and get them done in an hour. But it didn't really work out that way.
> 
> I sometimes get a picture in my mind as to how I want things presented. I am learning that the photography and presentation of my work is very important in sales and advertising. If I can present thing in an appealing way, then naturally people are more likely to try to make the items themselves. It sounds like it should be a given, but it was only a couple of years ago that I just put stuff on a white towel to shoot pictures and called it a day. I think I have come a long way from that.
> 
> So anyway, I had a picture in my head of what I wanted these ornaments to look like. I pictured a soft and swirly background in shades of pinks to accent both the stained and also the maple Valentines. When I looked at my stash of background fabric however, all I had that was even close was the bright red fabric that I used for some of my Christmas candle trays.
> 
> While I could have used that and it would certainly had a Valentine's feel to it, I thought it would be too harsh and didn't want to. However, I looked at the accumulating snow outside and I didn't really feel like asking for a ride to the store to pick through and see what fabric would be appropriate. Besides, it would just be more to store here in our little place and I didn't really feel like adding to the pile if I didn't have to.
> 
> I then got the idea - why not see what would be available as a 'digital background'? After all - these ornaments were quite small and I could print out a sheet of card stock and use that.
> 
> I immediately Googled 'background wallpapers' and found a wealth of free downloads for my enjoyment. There were several sights that had vast selections and was further able to pinpoint my search just by typing in the word 'pink'. I soon found a suitable pattern and brought it up in my own Photoshop program where I was able to further tweak it to exactly what I was picturing in my mind. (Now that was something that I wouldn't be able to do with fabric!) I printed out a sheet on some nice card stock and was in business, as I was able to easily fit the ornaments onto a normal sheet of paper.
> 
> I mention this because I think that it is something that you should consider if you are looking for a nice way to photograph your work. I think it is a nice and economical way to show off projects in a professional way.
> 
> I played around a bit with lighting and also tried to use the light box that Keith uses for his pens, but I just wasn't getting nice pictures. Again, I don't have a lot of equipment (or room for a lot) so I use the limited resources that I do have here. It was a somewhat dark day out and the colors were just not cooperating with the available light. I finally thought that I would give it a try in the scanner and that gave the best results. I was very happy with how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that was figured out, it was just a matter of scanning in and adjusting the 24 pictures. I find that when doing ornaments such as these, I like showing them individually best.
> 
> I now need to complete the written instructions and the assembly of the packets and they will be ready to go. I realize it seems like a long process, but I found that when I take time and do things right, I feel much better about my work. I have rushed through things in the past and not felt happy about the outcome.
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make another set of ornaments that will be somewhat easier than these to cut for Valentine's day. While I do think that most people will be able to accomplish these with a little practice, I realize that they may be a bit difficult for new comers to scrolling and I want to have something to offer them also. So last night instead of writing when I was tired, I began drawing up another set. Hopefully, since they are simpler I will be able to work on them quickly and get them up on the site very soon too. I really don't want to delay the site update because Keith has some nice new stuff to add up there too. I may have to do an initial update and then add the second set in afterwards. That won't be tragic.
> 
> I found out that the third and final calendar overlays are going to be due in a couple of weeks to the magazine, so I need to get busy on that too. Things are beginning to come fast and furious and it is time for me to kick into a higher gear and finish working on some of these ideas I have.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive remarks regarding these ornaments. It really makes me feel good and your cheering me on helps me tremendously. I am glad you like them and appreciate all your comments and suggestions very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


just love it when thing come together.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Today is one of those 'in between' days. You all know what I mean. I'm kind of finishing up one thing and starting another. I have been working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments yesterday and that took up most of my time. I played around with the pictures for the bulk of the day, trying to get them just right.
> 
> There are so many things involved with taking pictures. I find that I am always learning and as we all know, learning something new takes a bit of time. I would have loved to just 'snap away' at them and get them done in an hour. But it didn't really work out that way.
> 
> I sometimes get a picture in my mind as to how I want things presented. I am learning that the photography and presentation of my work is very important in sales and advertising. If I can present thing in an appealing way, then naturally people are more likely to try to make the items themselves. It sounds like it should be a given, but it was only a couple of years ago that I just put stuff on a white towel to shoot pictures and called it a day. I think I have come a long way from that.
> 
> So anyway, I had a picture in my head of what I wanted these ornaments to look like. I pictured a soft and swirly background in shades of pinks to accent both the stained and also the maple Valentines. When I looked at my stash of background fabric however, all I had that was even close was the bright red fabric that I used for some of my Christmas candle trays.
> 
> While I could have used that and it would certainly had a Valentine's feel to it, I thought it would be too harsh and didn't want to. However, I looked at the accumulating snow outside and I didn't really feel like asking for a ride to the store to pick through and see what fabric would be appropriate. Besides, it would just be more to store here in our little place and I didn't really feel like adding to the pile if I didn't have to.
> 
> I then got the idea - why not see what would be available as a 'digital background'? After all - these ornaments were quite small and I could print out a sheet of card stock and use that.
> 
> I immediately Googled 'background wallpapers' and found a wealth of free downloads for my enjoyment. There were several sights that had vast selections and was further able to pinpoint my search just by typing in the word 'pink'. I soon found a suitable pattern and brought it up in my own Photoshop program where I was able to further tweak it to exactly what I was picturing in my mind. (Now that was something that I wouldn't be able to do with fabric!) I printed out a sheet on some nice card stock and was in business, as I was able to easily fit the ornaments onto a normal sheet of paper.
> 
> I mention this because I think that it is something that you should consider if you are looking for a nice way to photograph your work. I think it is a nice and economical way to show off projects in a professional way.
> 
> I played around a bit with lighting and also tried to use the light box that Keith uses for his pens, but I just wasn't getting nice pictures. Again, I don't have a lot of equipment (or room for a lot) so I use the limited resources that I do have here. It was a somewhat dark day out and the colors were just not cooperating with the available light. I finally thought that I would give it a try in the scanner and that gave the best results. I was very happy with how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that was figured out, it was just a matter of scanning in and adjusting the 24 pictures. I find that when doing ornaments such as these, I like showing them individually best.
> 
> I now need to complete the written instructions and the assembly of the packets and they will be ready to go. I realize it seems like a long process, but I found that when I take time and do things right, I feel much better about my work. I have rushed through things in the past and not felt happy about the outcome.
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make another set of ornaments that will be somewhat easier than these to cut for Valentine's day. While I do think that most people will be able to accomplish these with a little practice, I realize that they may be a bit difficult for new comers to scrolling and I want to have something to offer them also. So last night instead of writing when I was tired, I began drawing up another set. Hopefully, since they are simpler I will be able to work on them quickly and get them up on the site very soon too. I really don't want to delay the site update because Keith has some nice new stuff to add up there too. I may have to do an initial update and then add the second set in afterwards. That won't be tragic.
> 
> I found out that the third and final calendar overlays are going to be due in a couple of weeks to the magazine, so I need to get busy on that too. Things are beginning to come fast and furious and it is time for me to kick into a higher gear and finish working on some of these ideas I have.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive remarks regarding these ornaments. It really makes me feel good and your cheering me on helps me tremendously. I am glad you like them and appreciate all your comments and suggestions very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


very very nice, your work is always spot on, susan and i have our moose candle holder on display on one of the tables i made, and you will see today a new candle holder and the shelf i made for it all, will post it sometime this morning….you have a great day…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Today is one of those 'in between' days. You all know what I mean. I'm kind of finishing up one thing and starting another. I have been working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments yesterday and that took up most of my time. I played around with the pictures for the bulk of the day, trying to get them just right.
> 
> There are so many things involved with taking pictures. I find that I am always learning and as we all know, learning something new takes a bit of time. I would have loved to just 'snap away' at them and get them done in an hour. But it didn't really work out that way.
> 
> I sometimes get a picture in my mind as to how I want things presented. I am learning that the photography and presentation of my work is very important in sales and advertising. If I can present thing in an appealing way, then naturally people are more likely to try to make the items themselves. It sounds like it should be a given, but it was only a couple of years ago that I just put stuff on a white towel to shoot pictures and called it a day. I think I have come a long way from that.
> 
> So anyway, I had a picture in my head of what I wanted these ornaments to look like. I pictured a soft and swirly background in shades of pinks to accent both the stained and also the maple Valentines. When I looked at my stash of background fabric however, all I had that was even close was the bright red fabric that I used for some of my Christmas candle trays.
> 
> While I could have used that and it would certainly had a Valentine's feel to it, I thought it would be too harsh and didn't want to. However, I looked at the accumulating snow outside and I didn't really feel like asking for a ride to the store to pick through and see what fabric would be appropriate. Besides, it would just be more to store here in our little place and I didn't really feel like adding to the pile if I didn't have to.
> 
> I then got the idea - why not see what would be available as a 'digital background'? After all - these ornaments were quite small and I could print out a sheet of card stock and use that.
> 
> I immediately Googled 'background wallpapers' and found a wealth of free downloads for my enjoyment. There were several sights that had vast selections and was further able to pinpoint my search just by typing in the word 'pink'. I soon found a suitable pattern and brought it up in my own Photoshop program where I was able to further tweak it to exactly what I was picturing in my mind. (Now that was something that I wouldn't be able to do with fabric!) I printed out a sheet on some nice card stock and was in business, as I was able to easily fit the ornaments onto a normal sheet of paper.
> 
> I mention this because I think that it is something that you should consider if you are looking for a nice way to photograph your work. I think it is a nice and economical way to show off projects in a professional way.
> 
> I played around a bit with lighting and also tried to use the light box that Keith uses for his pens, but I just wasn't getting nice pictures. Again, I don't have a lot of equipment (or room for a lot) so I use the limited resources that I do have here. It was a somewhat dark day out and the colors were just not cooperating with the available light. I finally thought that I would give it a try in the scanner and that gave the best results. I was very happy with how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that was figured out, it was just a matter of scanning in and adjusting the 24 pictures. I find that when doing ornaments such as these, I like showing them individually best.
> 
> I now need to complete the written instructions and the assembly of the packets and they will be ready to go. I realize it seems like a long process, but I found that when I take time and do things right, I feel much better about my work. I have rushed through things in the past and not felt happy about the outcome.
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make another set of ornaments that will be somewhat easier than these to cut for Valentine's day. While I do think that most people will be able to accomplish these with a little practice, I realize that they may be a bit difficult for new comers to scrolling and I want to have something to offer them also. So last night instead of writing when I was tired, I began drawing up another set. Hopefully, since they are simpler I will be able to work on them quickly and get them up on the site very soon too. I really don't want to delay the site update because Keith has some nice new stuff to add up there too. I may have to do an initial update and then add the second set in afterwards. That won't be tragic.
> 
> I found out that the third and final calendar overlays are going to be due in a couple of weeks to the magazine, so I need to get busy on that too. Things are beginning to come fast and furious and it is time for me to kick into a higher gear and finish working on some of these ideas I have.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive remarks regarding these ornaments. It really makes me feel good and your cheering me on helps me tremendously. I am glad you like them and appreciate all your comments and suggestions very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


good to see you also have the pink cloud in your pc 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Today is one of those 'in between' days. You all know what I mean. I'm kind of finishing up one thing and starting another. I have been working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments yesterday and that took up most of my time. I played around with the pictures for the bulk of the day, trying to get them just right.
> 
> There are so many things involved with taking pictures. I find that I am always learning and as we all know, learning something new takes a bit of time. I would have loved to just 'snap away' at them and get them done in an hour. But it didn't really work out that way.
> 
> I sometimes get a picture in my mind as to how I want things presented. I am learning that the photography and presentation of my work is very important in sales and advertising. If I can present thing in an appealing way, then naturally people are more likely to try to make the items themselves. It sounds like it should be a given, but it was only a couple of years ago that I just put stuff on a white towel to shoot pictures and called it a day. I think I have come a long way from that.
> 
> So anyway, I had a picture in my head of what I wanted these ornaments to look like. I pictured a soft and swirly background in shades of pinks to accent both the stained and also the maple Valentines. When I looked at my stash of background fabric however, all I had that was even close was the bright red fabric that I used for some of my Christmas candle trays.
> 
> While I could have used that and it would certainly had a Valentine's feel to it, I thought it would be too harsh and didn't want to. However, I looked at the accumulating snow outside and I didn't really feel like asking for a ride to the store to pick through and see what fabric would be appropriate. Besides, it would just be more to store here in our little place and I didn't really feel like adding to the pile if I didn't have to.
> 
> I then got the idea - why not see what would be available as a 'digital background'? After all - these ornaments were quite small and I could print out a sheet of card stock and use that.
> 
> I immediately Googled 'background wallpapers' and found a wealth of free downloads for my enjoyment. There were several sights that had vast selections and was further able to pinpoint my search just by typing in the word 'pink'. I soon found a suitable pattern and brought it up in my own Photoshop program where I was able to further tweak it to exactly what I was picturing in my mind. (Now that was something that I wouldn't be able to do with fabric!) I printed out a sheet on some nice card stock and was in business, as I was able to easily fit the ornaments onto a normal sheet of paper.
> 
> I mention this because I think that it is something that you should consider if you are looking for a nice way to photograph your work. I think it is a nice and economical way to show off projects in a professional way.
> 
> I played around a bit with lighting and also tried to use the light box that Keith uses for his pens, but I just wasn't getting nice pictures. Again, I don't have a lot of equipment (or room for a lot) so I use the limited resources that I do have here. It was a somewhat dark day out and the colors were just not cooperating with the available light. I finally thought that I would give it a try in the scanner and that gave the best results. I was very happy with how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that was figured out, it was just a matter of scanning in and adjusting the 24 pictures. I find that when doing ornaments such as these, I like showing them individually best.
> 
> I now need to complete the written instructions and the assembly of the packets and they will be ready to go. I realize it seems like a long process, but I found that when I take time and do things right, I feel much better about my work. I have rushed through things in the past and not felt happy about the outcome.
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make another set of ornaments that will be somewhat easier than these to cut for Valentine's day. While I do think that most people will be able to accomplish these with a little practice, I realize that they may be a bit difficult for new comers to scrolling and I want to have something to offer them also. So last night instead of writing when I was tired, I began drawing up another set. Hopefully, since they are simpler I will be able to work on them quickly and get them up on the site very soon too. I really don't want to delay the site update because Keith has some nice new stuff to add up there too. I may have to do an initial update and then add the second set in afterwards. That won't be tragic.
> 
> I found out that the third and final calendar overlays are going to be due in a couple of weeks to the magazine, so I need to get busy on that too. Things are beginning to come fast and furious and it is time for me to kick into a higher gear and finish working on some of these ideas I have.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive remarks regarding these ornaments. It really makes me feel good and your cheering me on helps me tremendously. I am glad you like them and appreciate all your comments and suggestions very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thanks all. I love the candle holder, Grizz! It looks awesome! And Dennis - ALWAYS! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*

It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.

I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.

While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.

Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.

Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.

I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.

My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:










In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:










They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:










For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.

I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.

I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.

There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.

For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.

One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.

I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.

As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.

I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.

Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


Interesting comments and useful information on the blades. I used Olson for a while but switched to Seyco blades on my Porter Cable scrollsaw and the worked best for me, on that saw. Now that I have a DeWalt I find that the Seyco do not work the best for me and I am back to Olson blades. Learning curve I guess. As I, like you, tend to do finde fretwork I want a blade with lots of control and that I know it is going where I want it to go. On the DeWalt the Olsen 2 series have proven to be the best choice.

I, also had hugh probelms with the Porter Cable snapping blades often. The DeWalt has yet to break one.

One issue I have with the DeWalt is that the top clamp (when using the Seyco blades) will crimp or put a curl on the blade. That makes it impossable to feed through the next entry hole. When using the Olsen blade it does not tend to do that.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


It must be a softer material on the Seyco blades. I haven't tried them though. I realize that you may already know this, but there is a 'set screw' on the opposite side of the thumb screw that holds the blade on the DeWalt saw. If you are bending the blades, perhaps the set screw is set a bit too far back and the thumb screw is pushing it and causing it to crimp, rather than holding it flat against the set screw ( I hope I explained that properly) You could try turning the set screw and bringing it to the right a little bit so it is protruding just a bit, as sometimes this gets off center a bit. Then the thumb screw can meet up with it more in the middle and free from the edge which may be causing the crimping. Did I say that properly? Give it a try if you think that may be it and let me know. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


Sheila,

Thank you very much!

That helps a lot!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


You are very welcome, Joe! Thanks for all the comments and observations you contribute to my blog here. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


Hi Sheila 
you shuold put this blog in the tool forum or skills forum so its easyer for people to find it 
or maybee better as a part of your scrollsaw class 

I gess the cheapest way of getting the box´s is the way you have done it 
one alternative .. if anything ells fail … but alot more expencive is to use lureboxes
from a fishingstore

as woodworkers we want to know the size of your box ….......maybee someone wuold like
to make them instead …....and cut the box-joints on the scollsaw …. ))

thanks for the lesson 
Dennis


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


I like the Flying dutchman blades ultras reverse blades . http://www.mikesworkshop.com/
Olsen blades I don't care for but that is my preferance I suggest everone should try differnet blades . What is good for one might not be for the other .

I store my blades in tubes on the side of the EX21 . Before I had made some blade storage out of PVC pipe cutting some piece and gluing them in a block of woods. Mark the blade size on the pipe . I also have seen people cut lenghts of 3/4 inch pipe glue a cap on one end and just cap the other end .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


Yes, David - Everyone should use what they feel is best for them. 

Sheila


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


Thank you so much Sheila! I've been using a scroll saw for a very long time, but on a use the blades the neighbor gave me and have no idea what kind they are basis. I was also stricken with panic upon seeing scroll saw blades priced at $3.00 ea LOL. Thank you so much for those links!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Stuff on Scroll Saw Blades*
> 
> It has come to my attention that some of you are having difficulty finding the Olson scroll saw blades that I frequently talk about here on my blog. While I know there are other brands available that work very well for others, I have tried many types of blades and find that the Olson blades work the best for me.
> 
> I especially think it is important to have a good blade that you feel comfortable with when cutting designs such as the one I just finished (my Conversation Heart Valentine ornaments) because the lettering in this project is quite small and you really need to have decent control of the blade in order to accomplish the design. I found that using these blades in conjunction with my Excalibur saw allows me to cut these pieces quite easily.
> 
> While I do understand that we all have many different types of saws and equipment, I am often asked what I use and recommend and I am doing so here. That's not to say that your own equipment wouldn't accomplish the same thing. But I can only speak from what I have tried and hopefully, my personal experiences will give you a starting point and you will be able to find your own combination of saw and blade that will make your cutting as comfortable and trouble free as possible.
> 
> Last night I received an email from a scroller who was looking for the Olson blades. He told me he found the 2/0 reverse tooth blades for $3.65 for ONE BLADE! I thought that was criminal. There are many places that offer blades for anywhere from $2.30 per dozen (with further discounts if you buy a gross of them!) and up.
> 
> Two wonderful and reliable companies that I have personally ordered from are Sloan's Woodshop located in Lebanon, TN and The Wooden Teddy Bear, from Portland, OR. While Sloan's doesn't ship out of the USA, The Wooden Teddy does and usually if you are only ordering blades from them, even international shipping costs are quite reasonable. Both companies are family owned and are honest and have fast and friendly service and will help you with any blade questions you may have. They both offer mix and match quantity discounts too, and have different sampler packs so you can try some different types of blades too. I highly recommend them.
> 
> I was also asked how I stored the blades that I have. As many of you know, scroll saw blades can be very small and it is not always easy to immediately identify the exact size of the smaller blades. It is usually necessary to keep them segregated by size in order to have them easily accessible when working on a project.
> 
> My partner Keith and I came up with a system that works really well for us. Since our 'workstation' is in our kitchen, we keep our scroll saw on a small cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom section of the cabinet we keep our sandpaper, glues and even a small waste basket that we use when scrolling. The top drawer is great for keeping blades, scissors and tape. We purchased these little plastic storage boxes that are typically used for storing beads and embroidery floss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only cost a couple of dollars each and we liked them because they weren't more 'small' things that we had to keep track of. As you can see, we labeled them as to which types of blades we put into them. We needed to cut out some of the dividers so that the blades fit, but that was quite easy to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us, this works the best. The boxes fit right in the drawer and are easy to keep clean and at hand, and can be easily carried to the table or wherever we are working. I know a lot of people like using the little plastic tubes to hold their blades and that is fine too, but we prefer to have something that is a little bigger. They stack two levels high in the drawer and we have a total of three of them which is large enough for all the types of blades we use.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all a bit. While there are many great ways to organize and store things, this is the one that works best for us.
> 
> I was also asked the question recently as to how I knew when it was time to change a blade. (Obviously before it breaks!) I think the best way to answer is to rely on your own intuition and common sense. As you use a scroll saw blade, you will note that it gradually becomes a bit harder to move the blade through the wood. Where you may have only needed a slight amount of pressure to maneuver around your piece, you may find that little by little, you are pushing harder and harder.
> 
> There are many factors that contribute to blade dullness - thickness of the wood, density and the amount of moisture that the wood contains are among them. Also, if you are cutting plywood, the amount of glue in the plywood will also affect the life of the blade you are using. You will also find that certain blades dull faster than others. Skip tooth blades tend to last longer because the space in between the teeth of the blade tends to allow more heat to dissipate more efficiently and consequently the blade is running cooler, prolonging its life. Also the precision ground blades tend to have a longer life just by their nature and the materials they are made of. All of these factors should be considered.
> 
> For the most part, I use regular skip tooth reverse tooth blades. I think that they are economical and efficient and they give a good long life. The definition of "long" I realize varies with each individual, but since I buy them at the gross price, they typically cost under 30 cents a piece. At that price, it doesn't really bother me to throw them out when dull and they aren't performing and put in a fresh one. Even if a project requires half a dozen blades or more to complete, I still feel that the cost is small for the time and material cost already invested.
> 
> One thing that I ask you all to remember - Scroll saw blades are disposable components of the hobby. So many times I see scrollers holding on to old blades and trying to cut with them long after their life has expired. To me, if I spend "x" amount of money on wood and "x" amount of hours of my time on a particular project - doesn't it only make sense to use a fresh and sharp blade? Especially at a cost of around 30 cents each. It isn't like a table saw blade that can cost up to $100 or a band saw blade that you change ever year or so. It is something that has a relatively short life span and it also relatively cheap.
> 
> I throw out my blades when I realize that I am 'working' a bit too hard to cut. You can usually feel the blade being to drag and sometimes you can smell if it is starting to burn the wood from heat build up. Sometimes I will push it to the end of the project if I am nearing completion of a cut, but more so than not, by the time I really feel the difference, it is near the end of its life and time to change.
> 
> As a habit, I tend to bend the old blades in half and break them as I discard them - just so I know that they are spent and I don't attempt to use them again. But soon you will be able to tell when it is done as you are more experienced and gain confidence in your scroll sawing. You will wonder why you ever held on to those old blades so long and your overall experience of cutting will be greatly improved.
> 
> I hope that this information helped some of you who are looking for more information on blades. Besides the scroll saw, I think the blades are the most important tool in success when making your scroll saw projects.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the site update and sending out the new newsletter. If you aren't on my mailing list, I invite you to do so. The link for joining is HERE. I only send out one or two newsletters per month and I also offer some special discounts to newsletter subscribers only from time to time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and get some time to play in your shop this weekend.


You are very welcome! I hope you have a lot of fun with some new blades. They are so inexpensive really. Don''t torture yourself by not changing them when they get dull! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Drawing*

I sit here and wonder if I missed something. Could it be that winter has come and gone so quickly? Although it is only January 8th it feels more like March already. We had some snow last week, but that is long gone and it is quite warm out. While I know that is good for many people, I kind of miss the colder weather. But I know I am not thinking like the masses.

We did have one colder evening last week and we took a nice long walk. The cold air felt nice and refreshing on my face and I really enjoyed it. But yesterday during our walk, I had to unbutton my coat and walk with it open, as I was much too warm to enjoy it. It felt strange because it seems that we barely had any winter at all. I saw on Facebook that my son had a January harvest of brussel sprouts from his garden (he lives near Chicago). That is certainly strange.

I am happy for those who don't do well with the colder weather. This year of mild temperatures is very welcome to them. If it means less pain and discomfort for people, then I am all for it. On that level I am happy about it.

I spent the bulk of the day working on updated the website and getting the January newsletter together and emailed. The more I do that the easier it seems to be. I am learning how to deal with the quirks and issues of the software and it seems to me that it is much less of an effort than it used to be. It is good to know that I can still learn and adapt.

I already began drawing my next pattern packet, too. In making the previous design, I realize that it is not what you would refer to as an 'entry level project'. I want to offer something a bit more simple but hopefully equally attractive that someone newer to sawing can make. Sometimes that is more challenging than the difficult projects.

When I do simpler projects, I sometimes feel that I am short-changing myself. We are taught from the time we are small to always do our best and try our hardest. But sometimes I find that my skills have developed to the point where my best may be too difficult for someone who is just starting out. I don't want to discourage others from trying new things, but I also would like to offer some things that can be done quickly and easily and still be attractive. I sometimes need to remind myself that people are looking for project such as these too and that I sometimes need to back off just a bit so that I can offer stepping stones between what is considered basic and advanced. But as I said, that sometimes takes more effort on my part than going all out.

I am about half way done with the new set that I am working on. In looking at them, I am happy with them. They are cute and fun and I think that there are lots of possibilities and ways to make them work for many levels of scrolling. And I think that is an important thing to remember.

It's at times like these when I really miss the personal interaction of teaching face to face. When standing in the same room with someone and seeing them learning and working on pieces that I designed, it really allows me to see things from their point of view and understand what parts of the pattern are easier and which parts give a bit more difficulty. Sometimes when working here on my own I tend to forget that.

Receiving feedback and questions from customers really does help me remain aware of the fact that there are many levels of expertise among people. That is why I find that keeping in touch with everyone is so valuable to me as a designer.

Thank you all who comment and ask questions. No matter how insignificant you may feel your questions are, they are important in helping me be a better designer. I truly do welcome them and also your ideas and opinions.

I hope you all have a great day today. If it is unseasonably warm in your area, I hope you get some extra time in your shop or time to take a walk and enjoy the mild weather. Have a wonderful Sunday


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> I sit here and wonder if I missed something. Could it be that winter has come and gone so quickly? Although it is only January 8th it feels more like March already. We had some snow last week, but that is long gone and it is quite warm out. While I know that is good for many people, I kind of miss the colder weather. But I know I am not thinking like the masses.
> 
> We did have one colder evening last week and we took a nice long walk. The cold air felt nice and refreshing on my face and I really enjoyed it. But yesterday during our walk, I had to unbutton my coat and walk with it open, as I was much too warm to enjoy it. It felt strange because it seems that we barely had any winter at all. I saw on Facebook that my son had a January harvest of brussel sprouts from his garden (he lives near Chicago). That is certainly strange.
> 
> I am happy for those who don't do well with the colder weather. This year of mild temperatures is very welcome to them. If it means less pain and discomfort for people, then I am all for it. On that level I am happy about it.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working on updated the website and getting the January newsletter together and emailed. The more I do that the easier it seems to be. I am learning how to deal with the quirks and issues of the software and it seems to me that it is much less of an effort than it used to be. It is good to know that I can still learn and adapt.
> 
> I already began drawing my next pattern packet, too. In making the previous design, I realize that it is not what you would refer to as an 'entry level project'. I want to offer something a bit more simple but hopefully equally attractive that someone newer to sawing can make. Sometimes that is more challenging than the difficult projects.
> 
> When I do simpler projects, I sometimes feel that I am short-changing myself. We are taught from the time we are small to always do our best and try our hardest. But sometimes I find that my skills have developed to the point where my best may be too difficult for someone who is just starting out. I don't want to discourage others from trying new things, but I also would like to offer some things that can be done quickly and easily and still be attractive. I sometimes need to remind myself that people are looking for project such as these too and that I sometimes need to back off just a bit so that I can offer stepping stones between what is considered basic and advanced. But as I said, that sometimes takes more effort on my part than going all out.
> 
> I am about half way done with the new set that I am working on. In looking at them, I am happy with them. They are cute and fun and I think that there are lots of possibilities and ways to make them work for many levels of scrolling. And I think that is an important thing to remember.
> 
> It's at times like these when I really miss the personal interaction of teaching face to face. When standing in the same room with someone and seeing them learning and working on pieces that I designed, it really allows me to see things from their point of view and understand what parts of the pattern are easier and which parts give a bit more difficulty. Sometimes when working here on my own I tend to forget that.
> 
> Receiving feedback and questions from customers really does help me remain aware of the fact that there are many levels of expertise among people. That is why I find that keeping in touch with everyone is so valuable to me as a designer.
> 
> Thank you all who comment and ask questions. No matter how insignificant you may feel your questions are, they are important in helping me be a better designer. I truly do welcome them and also your ideas and opinions.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. If it is unseasonably warm in your area, I hope you get some extra time in your shop or time to take a walk and enjoy the mild weather. Have a wonderful Sunday


I know. Its warm here too. I had the window open in the shop, today and no heating on. Most unusual, but not unwelcome, for January.

I'm familiar with the feeling that we should always strive for better, be that perfection at something easy or greater complexity. However your approach of catering for people of all skill levels, with your patterns, means that others can get a foot on the creativity ladder as well.

Most important of all though is that you continue to enjoy what you're doing.

Carry on designing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> I sit here and wonder if I missed something. Could it be that winter has come and gone so quickly? Although it is only January 8th it feels more like March already. We had some snow last week, but that is long gone and it is quite warm out. While I know that is good for many people, I kind of miss the colder weather. But I know I am not thinking like the masses.
> 
> We did have one colder evening last week and we took a nice long walk. The cold air felt nice and refreshing on my face and I really enjoyed it. But yesterday during our walk, I had to unbutton my coat and walk with it open, as I was much too warm to enjoy it. It felt strange because it seems that we barely had any winter at all. I saw on Facebook that my son had a January harvest of brussel sprouts from his garden (he lives near Chicago). That is certainly strange.
> 
> I am happy for those who don't do well with the colder weather. This year of mild temperatures is very welcome to them. If it means less pain and discomfort for people, then I am all for it. On that level I am happy about it.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working on updated the website and getting the January newsletter together and emailed. The more I do that the easier it seems to be. I am learning how to deal with the quirks and issues of the software and it seems to me that it is much less of an effort than it used to be. It is good to know that I can still learn and adapt.
> 
> I already began drawing my next pattern packet, too. In making the previous design, I realize that it is not what you would refer to as an 'entry level project'. I want to offer something a bit more simple but hopefully equally attractive that someone newer to sawing can make. Sometimes that is more challenging than the difficult projects.
> 
> When I do simpler projects, I sometimes feel that I am short-changing myself. We are taught from the time we are small to always do our best and try our hardest. But sometimes I find that my skills have developed to the point where my best may be too difficult for someone who is just starting out. I don't want to discourage others from trying new things, but I also would like to offer some things that can be done quickly and easily and still be attractive. I sometimes need to remind myself that people are looking for project such as these too and that I sometimes need to back off just a bit so that I can offer stepping stones between what is considered basic and advanced. But as I said, that sometimes takes more effort on my part than going all out.
> 
> I am about half way done with the new set that I am working on. In looking at them, I am happy with them. They are cute and fun and I think that there are lots of possibilities and ways to make them work for many levels of scrolling. And I think that is an important thing to remember.
> 
> It's at times like these when I really miss the personal interaction of teaching face to face. When standing in the same room with someone and seeing them learning and working on pieces that I designed, it really allows me to see things from their point of view and understand what parts of the pattern are easier and which parts give a bit more difficulty. Sometimes when working here on my own I tend to forget that.
> 
> Receiving feedback and questions from customers really does help me remain aware of the fact that there are many levels of expertise among people. That is why I find that keeping in touch with everyone is so valuable to me as a designer.
> 
> Thank you all who comment and ask questions. No matter how insignificant you may feel your questions are, they are important in helping me be a better designer. I truly do welcome them and also your ideas and opinions.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. If it is unseasonably warm in your area, I hope you get some extra time in your shop or time to take a walk and enjoy the mild weather. Have a wonderful Sunday


Hi, Martyn! I do find it more challenging sometimes to make something simple look really cool. But that is part of the fun of the job. It is just a matter of rethinking things for me.

Enjoy your warm weather in the shop. I hope you have a good and productive day!

 Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> I sit here and wonder if I missed something. Could it be that winter has come and gone so quickly? Although it is only January 8th it feels more like March already. We had some snow last week, but that is long gone and it is quite warm out. While I know that is good for many people, I kind of miss the colder weather. But I know I am not thinking like the masses.
> 
> We did have one colder evening last week and we took a nice long walk. The cold air felt nice and refreshing on my face and I really enjoyed it. But yesterday during our walk, I had to unbutton my coat and walk with it open, as I was much too warm to enjoy it. It felt strange because it seems that we barely had any winter at all. I saw on Facebook that my son had a January harvest of brussel sprouts from his garden (he lives near Chicago). That is certainly strange.
> 
> I am happy for those who don't do well with the colder weather. This year of mild temperatures is very welcome to them. If it means less pain and discomfort for people, then I am all for it. On that level I am happy about it.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working on updated the website and getting the January newsletter together and emailed. The more I do that the easier it seems to be. I am learning how to deal with the quirks and issues of the software and it seems to me that it is much less of an effort than it used to be. It is good to know that I can still learn and adapt.
> 
> I already began drawing my next pattern packet, too. In making the previous design, I realize that it is not what you would refer to as an 'entry level project'. I want to offer something a bit more simple but hopefully equally attractive that someone newer to sawing can make. Sometimes that is more challenging than the difficult projects.
> 
> When I do simpler projects, I sometimes feel that I am short-changing myself. We are taught from the time we are small to always do our best and try our hardest. But sometimes I find that my skills have developed to the point where my best may be too difficult for someone who is just starting out. I don't want to discourage others from trying new things, but I also would like to offer some things that can be done quickly and easily and still be attractive. I sometimes need to remind myself that people are looking for project such as these too and that I sometimes need to back off just a bit so that I can offer stepping stones between what is considered basic and advanced. But as I said, that sometimes takes more effort on my part than going all out.
> 
> I am about half way done with the new set that I am working on. In looking at them, I am happy with them. They are cute and fun and I think that there are lots of possibilities and ways to make them work for many levels of scrolling. And I think that is an important thing to remember.
> 
> It's at times like these when I really miss the personal interaction of teaching face to face. When standing in the same room with someone and seeing them learning and working on pieces that I designed, it really allows me to see things from their point of view and understand what parts of the pattern are easier and which parts give a bit more difficulty. Sometimes when working here on my own I tend to forget that.
> 
> Receiving feedback and questions from customers really does help me remain aware of the fact that there are many levels of expertise among people. That is why I find that keeping in touch with everyone is so valuable to me as a designer.
> 
> Thank you all who comment and ask questions. No matter how insignificant you may feel your questions are, they are important in helping me be a better designer. I truly do welcome them and also your ideas and opinions.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. If it is unseasonably warm in your area, I hope you get some extra time in your shop or time to take a walk and enjoy the mild weather. Have a wonderful Sunday


talk about werd wether or is it just the flowers I don´t know … LOL
but I thought the sommerflowers was gone a long time by now 
but just descovered two rows of them in full blumen up gainst the front of our house 
and that is on the north side … so no sun to them at all except from what is reflected 
from the darkgrey sky´s …....... and last year we could barely come out for snow to go to work 

take care
Dennis


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> I sit here and wonder if I missed something. Could it be that winter has come and gone so quickly? Although it is only January 8th it feels more like March already. We had some snow last week, but that is long gone and it is quite warm out. While I know that is good for many people, I kind of miss the colder weather. But I know I am not thinking like the masses.
> 
> We did have one colder evening last week and we took a nice long walk. The cold air felt nice and refreshing on my face and I really enjoyed it. But yesterday during our walk, I had to unbutton my coat and walk with it open, as I was much too warm to enjoy it. It felt strange because it seems that we barely had any winter at all. I saw on Facebook that my son had a January harvest of brussel sprouts from his garden (he lives near Chicago). That is certainly strange.
> 
> I am happy for those who don't do well with the colder weather. This year of mild temperatures is very welcome to them. If it means less pain and discomfort for people, then I am all for it. On that level I am happy about it.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working on updated the website and getting the January newsletter together and emailed. The more I do that the easier it seems to be. I am learning how to deal with the quirks and issues of the software and it seems to me that it is much less of an effort than it used to be. It is good to know that I can still learn and adapt.
> 
> I already began drawing my next pattern packet, too. In making the previous design, I realize that it is not what you would refer to as an 'entry level project'. I want to offer something a bit more simple but hopefully equally attractive that someone newer to sawing can make. Sometimes that is more challenging than the difficult projects.
> 
> When I do simpler projects, I sometimes feel that I am short-changing myself. We are taught from the time we are small to always do our best and try our hardest. But sometimes I find that my skills have developed to the point where my best may be too difficult for someone who is just starting out. I don't want to discourage others from trying new things, but I also would like to offer some things that can be done quickly and easily and still be attractive. I sometimes need to remind myself that people are looking for project such as these too and that I sometimes need to back off just a bit so that I can offer stepping stones between what is considered basic and advanced. But as I said, that sometimes takes more effort on my part than going all out.
> 
> I am about half way done with the new set that I am working on. In looking at them, I am happy with them. They are cute and fun and I think that there are lots of possibilities and ways to make them work for many levels of scrolling. And I think that is an important thing to remember.
> 
> It's at times like these when I really miss the personal interaction of teaching face to face. When standing in the same room with someone and seeing them learning and working on pieces that I designed, it really allows me to see things from their point of view and understand what parts of the pattern are easier and which parts give a bit more difficulty. Sometimes when working here on my own I tend to forget that.
> 
> Receiving feedback and questions from customers really does help me remain aware of the fact that there are many levels of expertise among people. That is why I find that keeping in touch with everyone is so valuable to me as a designer.
> 
> Thank you all who comment and ask questions. No matter how insignificant you may feel your questions are, they are important in helping me be a better designer. I truly do welcome them and also your ideas and opinions.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. If it is unseasonably warm in your area, I hope you get some extra time in your shop or time to take a walk and enjoy the mild weather. Have a wonderful Sunday


We have one day in the 20's and the next in the 50's… 
Like Dennis, I am seeing sprouts on the bushes… are those bushes in for a surprise!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> I sit here and wonder if I missed something. Could it be that winter has come and gone so quickly? Although it is only January 8th it feels more like March already. We had some snow last week, but that is long gone and it is quite warm out. While I know that is good for many people, I kind of miss the colder weather. But I know I am not thinking like the masses.
> 
> We did have one colder evening last week and we took a nice long walk. The cold air felt nice and refreshing on my face and I really enjoyed it. But yesterday during our walk, I had to unbutton my coat and walk with it open, as I was much too warm to enjoy it. It felt strange because it seems that we barely had any winter at all. I saw on Facebook that my son had a January harvest of brussel sprouts from his garden (he lives near Chicago). That is certainly strange.
> 
> I am happy for those who don't do well with the colder weather. This year of mild temperatures is very welcome to them. If it means less pain and discomfort for people, then I am all for it. On that level I am happy about it.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working on updated the website and getting the January newsletter together and emailed. The more I do that the easier it seems to be. I am learning how to deal with the quirks and issues of the software and it seems to me that it is much less of an effort than it used to be. It is good to know that I can still learn and adapt.
> 
> I already began drawing my next pattern packet, too. In making the previous design, I realize that it is not what you would refer to as an 'entry level project'. I want to offer something a bit more simple but hopefully equally attractive that someone newer to sawing can make. Sometimes that is more challenging than the difficult projects.
> 
> When I do simpler projects, I sometimes feel that I am short-changing myself. We are taught from the time we are small to always do our best and try our hardest. But sometimes I find that my skills have developed to the point where my best may be too difficult for someone who is just starting out. I don't want to discourage others from trying new things, but I also would like to offer some things that can be done quickly and easily and still be attractive. I sometimes need to remind myself that people are looking for project such as these too and that I sometimes need to back off just a bit so that I can offer stepping stones between what is considered basic and advanced. But as I said, that sometimes takes more effort on my part than going all out.
> 
> I am about half way done with the new set that I am working on. In looking at them, I am happy with them. They are cute and fun and I think that there are lots of possibilities and ways to make them work for many levels of scrolling. And I think that is an important thing to remember.
> 
> It's at times like these when I really miss the personal interaction of teaching face to face. When standing in the same room with someone and seeing them learning and working on pieces that I designed, it really allows me to see things from their point of view and understand what parts of the pattern are easier and which parts give a bit more difficulty. Sometimes when working here on my own I tend to forget that.
> 
> Receiving feedback and questions from customers really does help me remain aware of the fact that there are many levels of expertise among people. That is why I find that keeping in touch with everyone is so valuable to me as a designer.
> 
> Thank you all who comment and ask questions. No matter how insignificant you may feel your questions are, they are important in helping me be a better designer. I truly do welcome them and also your ideas and opinions.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. If it is unseasonably warm in your area, I hope you get some extra time in your shop or time to take a walk and enjoy the mild weather. Have a wonderful Sunday


Hi, Dennis and Ellen! Yes, it certainly is strange. Everyone is looking toward spring already and it is as if we didn't have a winter. Even global warming isn't suppose to happen that fast! It will be interesting to see what the next couple of months will bring. I suppose I should be happy because I at least got my "White Christmas!" As always, I should be designing for seasons ahead anyway. Perhaps it is an omen that I should be working on summer themed projects!

Have a good day to both of you! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mindset Really Matters*

I really had a good time drawing yesterday. I spent the majority of my day working on drawing another set of ornaments for Valentine's day. My goal was to make something that was a bit easier to cut than the ornament set that I had just completed, but also make them attractive and something that scrollers of all levels would enjoy doing. It took a little bit to get going, but once I got on a roll I really started to have fun with it. I love when that happens.

These are the best type of projects. By that I mean the ones that get under your skin and come from your soul. While I must admit that this one didn't start out that way, for some unknown reason, it transformed into just that thing.

Attitude is so important when designing. At least for me it is. The way I view the job ahead when beginning to draw always seems to greatly affect the outcome. I suppose that carries true with many things we do in our daily tasks in our lives. It always seems that those things we look upon grudgingly are the ones that seem to take the longest and be the most difficult to accomplish. Not that I am saying that this was exactly like that. But by my own admission, I wasn't as enthusiastic as I usually was in the beginning because I was making something that would be the type of design that someone who was perhaps new to scroll sawing can accomplish. I had it stuck in my head that because it needed to be a bit simpler, it wouldn't be as attractive or as fun.

I look now and I think I was wrong.

I find it interesting how things seem to evolve and change from the time I begin a project until I am finished with it. I usually begin with some sort of vision in my head as to what I want the final piece(s) to look like and through a series of developments and changes it comes to be. In taking time to think about it, it is much like the life cycle of a butterfly. It begins as one thing and goes through a metamorphosis until it reaches its final state of being. In some projects this is more apparent than others.

I am enjoying the luxury of being able to take my time with these designs and have this awareness. I feel that my product line is extensive enough that I have a good base of items so there is no real urgency for me to mass produce designs. Having a partner helps in this too. In our recent update, Keith had more new things available to present than I did. It wasn't that I was slacking, but I was working on some Christmas gifts and some projects for the magazine and other things that kept me quite busy. In the past when I was working along, there would have been a void during this time and I would have been concerned about keeping up and keeping people interested. We like to showcase new things every month or so, so that people keep wanting to return to see what we have that is new. It is just good business.

So back to the ornaments . . .

This new set that I am working on is also a set of heart ornaments. One of the obstacles that I encountered while getting started was the restrictive nature of making twelve hearts. A heart is - well - heart shaped. It would be different if I were painting and able to vary them by colour. But I wanted this set to be something that a new scroll sawyer would enjoy so I don't really want to do any painting or staining on them. And as we know, wood for the most part is brown (excluding any exotics) and I also wanted these to be something that would be interesting, but not send a newcomer on a hunt to find obscure materials to make them. We all know how expensive beginning any hobby can be and I wanted them to be able to use scraps or what they may have on hand for these.

As I drew the first piece, I was pleased with it. I fashioned an interesting variation on a heart shape and I really liked the look of it. As I got to the second piece, I decided to do something completely different. It then came to me that even though these are a set, there is nothing that says that they have to be 'cookie cutter' ornaments or look anything like each other. That is when the floodgates opened and my attitude toward them changed.

As I drew on and created each piece, I had fun varying one from the next. I decided that I would add optional small stones or beads embedded into the pieces, much like I did on the snowflake and Christmas tree ornaments that were so popular. People really seemed to like that technique and if they chose not to add the stones, they were free to add decorative holes in their place and the ornaments would look equally handsome. Perfect!

So I took my time and really played around with these designs. I am almost finished, and hopefully I will be cutting today. Here is a little peek at part of one of them for you:










I still have some 'tweaking' to do, but I am very excited to see how they look when they are cut out and finished. It will be a fun and interesting process for me.

There are times when I almost feel guilty because I love what I do so much. I know that sounds crazy, but I find myself thinking that no one should be able to enjoy what they do to the point that I do. Lord knows I am not getting rich from it financially, but I am getting by OK and I feel that the happiness it brings me to be able to do what I do and interact with the people I do on a daily basis is worth so much more. I truly am fortunate and I appreciate it every day.

I wish you all a great Monday. If I learned anything from these past few days, it is that we need to approach the tasks I need to do (even the ones we feel may be mundane) with a good attitude. We may surprise ourselves as to how much we will learn from them and we may actually enjoy them.

"To different minds, the same world is a hell, and a heaven." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## scrollgirl

*Inspiration *

Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.

The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.

Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.

I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:










I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!

I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.

I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


Neat. Have fun cutting today


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


CUTE!

Good idea!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


I thought you already was thinking 3D and just letting Keith playing with the pens 
before you commanded him to make some turns for you 
after the comment last year on combining the scrollsaw and lathe work in some of your designs

great to see others havn´t forgot what you say LOL

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


Dennis - We are still thinking about doing combination lathe/scrollsaw designs down the line, but haven't really had time to do them yet. It doesn't mean we won't. He is still learning about turning and doing mostly pens. Once he does some other things. we will see where that goes. 

Sheila


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


We presume that you have already made a neat scrollsawn display for unique pens.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


Not yet, KS! He is working on one though. He is thinking things through. 

Sheila


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


I've always wondered if you could do a pierced design on a pen blank THEN turn it for a filigree effect.
Might be a method to use "common" material for a very different look.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


Hi, Ks!
I am sorry it took me long to answer. I was out yesterday most of the day and then working. I wanted to show you this picture of something that we did a while back that is probably what you were thinking. When Keith first got his lathe, I cut a kitty silhouette into a blank before he turned it. We then used a dyed resin filler and let it harden. Here is the resulting pen:



















There are definitely some possabilities. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a bit of a change of plans. I had intended to get to the saw and cut out my new ornaments, but the weather was nice and we had some things to do in Yarmouth so we decided to take off and go there instead. I didn't feel too badly about it because we really worked all weekend long. I suppose one of the good things about being self-employed is being able to do that once in a while.
> 
> The weather was clear and the roads were too. Besides the small amount of snow we had over Christmas, there hasn't been any on the ground. This morning I awoke to a light dusting and I was happy that we had our trip behind us. There is nothing really threatening as far as I see, but I am glad we got it over with in any case.
> 
> Today I plan to stay in all day and cut. I have finished all the 'tweaking' on the new drawings and now comes the fun part - making them. I am excited because I have a couple of more ideas of things I want to do immediately after this project is done. I am eager not only to see how these will come out, but also how everything else will too. It is a good place to be design-wise.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I received a wonderful photograph from a customer of mine the other day. He had used my "Rocking Reindeer" pattern and modified it to make a Christmas Carousel. I thought that this was ingenious and it got my mind going in lots of directions. So often with scroll sawing, we think in only two dimensions. This expands designing to three and I absolutely love the concept of doing more projects such as this. Here is the picture he posted on my wall on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank John Cosens for sharing his wonderful idea with me. I think it is a wonderful example of taking a design and modifying it to your own liking. He truly did an incredible job!
> 
> I truly appreciate when customers have fun with my designs. It just goes to show how much we encourage and inspire each other through our communication here online.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I truly look forward to having some fun and seeing my drawings come to life!


COOL Cat!

That turned out pretty good!

Do you remember the type of resin and dye you used?


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Spice of Life*

Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.

With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.

After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.

While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.

Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.

To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:










This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.

Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.










The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.

I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.

I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)

I wish you all a great day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


Hi Sheila,

For the life of me, I can't imagine how you can come up with so many variations of the same thing.

And each variation looks as good as the first. I guess it's true…

some people have it, and some don't.

YOU DO.

Lee


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


I am with Lee, I think they look great. What kind of bit did you use to do the drilling? Wow!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


I love these - they are absolutlely GREAT looking


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


I agree with Lee, and I would say you are one fantastic wood-designer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


Much thanks to all of you for your nice and encouraging comments. I never know how things will turn out. Some are good and some are 'clunkers'. We all know what that is like! LOL I am really glad you like these! 

Sheila


----------



## AngieO

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


These are awesome! I love them


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Spice of Life*
> 
> Those of you who know me well know that I am not a 'random' type of person. I generally like to keep everything pretty organized and when I do something, it is done systematically and orderly. I find that as my way to keep my busy life under control. I have always been somewhat like that.
> 
> With that said, I realize that doing an assignment or project such as the one I am working on now is something if a stretch for me. It isn't often that I do something that is on this line, where each piece is different. Initially it was hard to get started, but the more I drew, the more freedom I felt and the more fun it got to be. And I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> After drawing the intricate Conversation Hearts ornament set last week, I wanted something that even a beginner scroller could accomplish. While the Conversation Heart project isn't the most difficult project I have ever made, I think it is a bit challenging and someone who is newer to scroll sawing may have some difficulty making it. I wanted something that would draw a beginner to their scroll saw and in the process, maybe make them stretch just a little bit and try something new and grow as an artist.
> 
> While designing these, I tried to include most, if not all of the techniques that I highlighted in my Online Scroll Saw Class here on Lumberjocks. I purposely made these ornaments simpler, yet rich with different techniques so that a newbie could practice the procedures explained in the lessons. Since they are ornaments, each one is what I consider a 'low risk' to cut, as you are only using a small amount of scrap wood and also can complete the average ornament in about 5-10 minutes. I think that will be appealing to lots of people.
> 
> Then, to add something more to the mix, I decided to make these ornaments 'embellished'. I had previously made some star ornaments and Christmas trees and snowflakes that were embellished and people really seemed to love the idea. So I designed them with that in mind and left room for people to embellish them with beads (I will be using pearls in my own samples). This will not only dress up the simpler designs, but also teach another valuable technique that people can apply to many other projects. Also, if they don't choose to embellish them, they have the choice of either just drilling holes to add interest or leaving them out altogether and using different wood to create the ornaments. They can even stain or paint them for different effects. The possibilities are very numerous.
> 
> To illustrate this scope of options, I chose to use four different species of wood for the samples. Not only did this offer some ideas for people, but it also exemplified the diversity of each of the ornaments themselves. When I was finished cutting yesterday, they looked pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just after cutting. They haven't been sanded or oiled yet and as you can see, there are no beads on them (that part is the last thing to do!) They all have the depressions drilled in them so the beads are seated right in the ornament.
> 
> Most of them took about five minutes to cut after the initial drilling and set up. The one that took the longest was the lattice heart which had about 20 cuts or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used was hickory, jatoba, walnut and cherry. The wood is about 3/16" thick - give or take and the pattern can be adapted to anything you have on hand.
> 
> I am going to be finishing these up hopefully today. I have to go to Digby for an eye appointment today so that will take me away for much of the day, but I am going to try to get them done by tonight anyway.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing these finished up. They were fun and no stress to create and I think that both the beginners and the seasoned scroll sawyers alike will like them. I suppose I really surprised myself this time. (In a good way!)
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


Thank you so much, Angie.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Have a Heart!*

I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.

After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.

Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.

I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.

When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.

Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.

I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:










This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.

I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.

What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.

All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.










What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.

I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


The pearl beads add a very elegant touch. Well done, Sheila.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Once again you are having fun playing the shop, producing wonderful products and sharing info that will
help us amateurs do better work, while managing to make a little money at your business. Thank you once 
again for sharing. Those Swarovski people really have some great products.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Very nice looking pieces.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Thank you all very much! It was something different but turned out to be a really fun project. 

Sheila


----------



## Aristocraft

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Very nice work!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Veri fine work Sheila! As always, the pointed arcs met perfectly and with high precision. I like best the checkered one… seems to be masculine. 
Same to you… have a nice creative day…


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


You're full of surprises…


----------



## Bagtown

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Mineral oil for scroll work. Smartest thing I've heard in a long time. I used to scroll a lot and I used tung oil for everything, but you couldn't sell anything for weeks because of the smell. Poly finishes always looked awful to me, I always preferred an oil finish.

I see you're in Meteghan. We used to live in the valley years ago. My first job was on the Princess of Acadia from Saint John to Digby and back every day. I try to get to New Albany outside of Middleton every year or so to visit my moms grave site.

Mike


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Have a Heart!*
> 
> I was gone much of yesterday, but I did manage to finish up my ornaments when I got home. I suppose that I was just too excited to leave them until the next day and couldn't wait to see how they came out. I am really pleased with them and I hope that everyone else likes them too.
> 
> After doing a final sanding on them, I dipped them in my usual mineral oil. I am finding this as my favorite method for finishing up fretwork and small pieces like this. It is quick and easy and doesn't have any nasty smell to deal with. Most important - it really brings out the beautiful grain in the wood without making it look drippy or fake.
> 
> Again, I used a small shallow dish and I only used a small amount of oil (about 1/8-1/4") I quickly dipped each piece into the oil and used a 3/4" nylon paint brush to make sure the oil covered all the fretwork edges. I then transferred the piece to a small pile of folded paper towels to blot off all the excess oil that I could and placed them on a metal cookie cooling rack to sit.
> 
> I let them be for about an hour or so and the oil quickly absorbed into each ornament. Before long they were quite dry. I usually leave them overnight, but since they were dry to the touch and no longer shiny, I felt that they were ready for the next step. Just in case, I took a Q-tip and swiped each depression where the beads were to be seated, just in case there was any residual oil left on the surface. I suppose I could have dipped the q-tip in alcohol to be sure to remove all traces of oil on the surface of the depressions, but it wasn't necessary. I then sprayed the ornaments with light coats of spray shellac on the front and back, allowing about an hour in between coats for things to dry.
> 
> When things were no longer sticky and pretty dry to the touch, I took some very fine sanding film and gently sanded the fronts of the ornaments. Due to the fact that I used woods that were quite dense, some of them were a bit more shiny then I wanted. While I wouldn't mind them being slightly shiny in general, I have found that when photographing the pieces for the patterns, if there is too much of a shine on them it makes it difficult to take nice pictures, so knocking down this extra shine was necessary for my own ornaments here.
> 
> Then came the really fun part - gluing in all the little pearl beads. I had found these beautiful little pearl beads by Swarovski (the famous crystal people) It may sound silly, but these beads are really much prettier than the run of the mill plastic pearls that you see. They have an almost silvery sheen to them and look really beautiful in person. They cost me $2.75 for a package of 20 and (believe it or not!) this project needed I think 97 pearls. It sure doesn't look like that many! So I got five packages and I was set. I also liked them because the holes in them were teeny tiny and you couldn't really see them at all. It really made a difference.
> 
> I proceeded to glue the beads in using regular clear drying wood glue and here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course is just a snap shot of the finished ornaments. I will be spending today writing the pattern packets and also taking nice pictures. I don't know if I will be able to scan these in or not because of the depth of the pearls. I am not sure if it will distort the focus of the scanner or if it will still be sharp. I will certainly let you know by tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited and thrilled with these hearts! Each one looks prettier than the last one. I took lots of pictures along the way and I am going to make this pattern extremely detailed in the instructions and gear it for a beginner scroll sawyer. But I really think that anyone who scrolls will like these ornaments.
> 
> What is also nice about them is that each heart is simple enough so that it can be made smaller and possibly used as a pendant. I can see it on a nice cord or chain and when I was shopping for the pearls, I noticed that they had even smaller ones that were just as beautiful and would be suitable accents for smaller sized hearts. I think I will go back and get some today and try one out just to see.
> 
> All in all, I really am having a great time with these hearts. They really came out cool looking and I hope that they will be a fun and easy project and inviting enough so that people will give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful little keepsake this will be for someone to give or receive. I hope you all enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Yes Mike - mineral oil has become my favorite way to finish things. It is odorless, cheap, easy to apply and makes the wood look beautiful.

I have taken the Princess of Acadia several times when crossing over the bay. I used to live right in Digby right on main street. It is a pretty little town. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Winter Is Here! *

Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.

I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.

We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.

The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.

When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.

I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.

I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.

I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.

Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.

I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.

I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.

I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.










Happy creating!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


Sheila,
What a lovely scene. Creativity, Mother Nature style!
Ellen


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


Sheila , that is a lovely winter picture .

I figured it out why you like the cold and winter !!

NO pesty bugs biting you .


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


love the photo too…keep warm!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


Glad you finally got some snow, winter is supposed to arrive again this weekend with snow and cold, and 
will hopefully stay around long enough for me to get in a little cross country skiing before it disappears again.
My little snow plow has just been setting so far this winter, but maybe I will get a chance to use it this week.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


happy winter sheila and keith..so glad you got a good walk outside, what a lovely picture…enjoy the beauty…have a good day and let the saw dust fly…i am thinking perogies for tonight's dinner…dont know if i spelled that right….were cold here…31..but no snow..we rarely get snow here….....grizz


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


I really do like the winter weather. I hope you announce someplace when you post the heart ornaments! I can't wait to order them!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


Thank you all! I just need to let you know (I forgot to mention this morning) that the photograph here is not my own picture! It is really similar to what I have here in the woods, but I didn't take it. I apologize for forgetting to say that in the blog this morning!

Katie - I will have it up there today sometime. I still don't know whether to send another newsletter out. I will certainly announce it here and on Facebook. 

I am glad you like them. I am going to make some up smaller as necklaces I think! I already got the smaller pearls to embed in them!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


I really like the idea of making them into jewelry, I am going shopping tonight to find some of the little pearls. I need some valentine jewelry.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


I just bought some smaller glass pearls today that are shown as 2.5 mm. I am going to experiment and see how small I will go on the hearts so they look nice with them. I will let you know what I find to work best. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


I know one that is envying you right now 
while she try to sleep upset with a green face …... lol

glad you got little snow and not like in the alpe´s mountain in Austria/Swiess/french/Italy

have a great weekend 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Is Here! *
> 
> Yesterday winter arrived here in Nova Scotia with a vengeance! It arrived with a few flakes starting to fall in the early afternoon and within a couple of hours, the snow was blowing sideways and building up in drifts. It made me rather happy.
> 
> I am not quite sure why I like the cold and snow so much. I think it has to do with the coziness of curling up with the kitties all wrapped in a blanket. I have good memories of playing in the snow too, and of enjoying outdoor winter sports like ice skating and 'snow football' when growing up on the south side of Chicago. I love how things look too when there is freshly fallen snow - especially since I live in the country in such a beautiful place. The river and the woods are almost magical when they are blanketed with a layer of white snow, and I enjoy the cold crispness of the air when we take our walks on these winter nights.
> 
> We walked early yesterday, before the darkness set in. It was quite grey out even at 4pm and the snow was still coming down and blowing almost sideways. I dressed in layers and we chose to walk toward the wind on the way out so the wind would be at our back on the way home. That was a good choice.
> 
> The only thing that was cold on me was my face. I wore a scarf, but since this was a wet snow, it got damp very quickly and did little to protect my cheeks and nose from the biting air. We only went about a mile or so and decided to turn around a bit short of our usual distance, as we were not only walking toward the wind, but we were heading gently uphill too. Coming home was pleasant enough though and we weren't at all cold. It was quiet and pretty out and it felt good to stretch and take a break for a while.
> 
> When we returned, I went back to working on the pattern packet for the new ornaments. It is all finished now and I have it ready go. I can post the ornaments on the site now and move onto the next project.
> 
> I am really proud of this pattern. It may sound silly, but I do like the way it is put together. As I said in my earlier entries, I want this pattern to be very detailed so even new scrollers will be able to make these. In making it such, I included 14 step-by-step photographs so that really show the process of building these ornaments. I wanted it to be a mini-lesson in itself. I hope that even the newest woodworker will be able to read it and go through the process and easily accomplish making these ornaments. To some who are more experienced it may seem redundant, but I feel that I would rather have too much information available than not enough. If someone is already familiar with the process, they always have the option of skipping over the instructions that they already know.
> 
> I have been debating on whether to send out another notice to my mailing list regarding this pattern being available. I am not really good at deciding how much contact with my customers is enough and how much is too much and considered 'pestering' them. Typically, we send out one or two newsletters per month. I think that is a good pace considering the number of new patterns we have to offer. But since I have just sent a newsletter out last weekend, I think it may be too soon to send another.
> 
> I do have other avenues of advertising that this is available and I think I may try that just to see what the response will be. Many of my regular customer do read my blog here and they will certainly be aware of what I am up to. But I also have some other places that I could post and let those who do not follow regularly that there are some new things.
> 
> Today I need to get going on the final part of the calendar series for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I only have about a week to get that out and I need to design the last five months of it and also get the samples cut and mailed out to New Jersey. I will start drawing on those designs today and hopefully they won't take me too long. I pretty much know what I am thinking about doing, so it should move rather quickly.
> 
> I also have more designs for Valentine's day that I want to finish, as well as another catalog deadline that will be due at the end of the month. I haven't been good about getting a quantity of designs in the wholesale catalogs, as what they are looking for now are mainly spring and summer patterns and I am still here working on Valentines. It seems like it is always a bit of a battle to keep up.
> 
> I suppose it is enough to keep me busy and out of trouble though. I truly enjoy everything that I do and hope that my business continues to grow in the way it has been this past year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today and hope that you are all staying warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating!


Hi, Dennis:
The snow was short-lived! You can tell Silke that it mostly melted today and all we had was cold RAIN!  I hear that it may snow over the weekend, and I can only hope!

I wish you a wonderful weekend too. I hope you have some time off to have some fun and do some woodworking.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*

So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.

All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.

When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.

I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .

As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.

There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.

I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:










Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:










While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.

Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.

When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.

I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.

But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.

Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## iltws2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


My fingers are too big. Cool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Actually, you just put them on a slightly larger piece - say the size of the regular ornaments. As long as you have a bit of a frame to hold on to, it is not a lot different than cutting the original sized pieces. There are small holes in many larger designs and we cut them all the time without realizing how small they are. For these, I kept the two ornaments on the piece of wood and cut all the inside cuts for both of them first. Then I cut the perimeter of them off the frame last, keeping the frame in tact so that I still had something substantial to hold onto. It is a simple trick and allows you to keep all your finger nails! 

Sheila


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Aren't you amazed how dependent we've become on the internet and instant outside communications?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


I know, John! I was thinking about how spoiled we have become! Not only with just communication, but in every aspect of my work. I caught myself want to 'just check' to see what was going on many times throughout the day. Like I said though, my biggest concern was my customers. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them.

I feel a lot more at ease today! 

Sheila


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


My income is entirely dependent on the internet, and I get very antsy when it's down. I've got my IPS in speed dial in my cell, as I too have my phone, TV and Internet all bundled. When it was down once, I was absent mindedly playing with the mouse when Veronika said, "It might work John, if you wish really hard."


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Beautiful, Sheila and very delicate. Its amazing what we used to get up to before the Internet. Reading, whatever next? Lol.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


I felt like a petulant child yesterday in the beginning. I wanted to pout and stamp my foot! But also like a child, I was easily distracted and decided to make something good of the day. Concentrating on these little treasures put my mind in a good place - away from the screen and the modem. I am glad that something good came out of it at least! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Looking good…

Y'all have a good Sunday too!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Without Communication - Making Lemonade from Lemons*
> 
> So you all thought I took the day off? I suppose that you could say that, although it wasn't a choice of mine. It seems that the black cat must have really put her spell on my on Friday the 13th after all. Around 8pm Friday night the unthinkable happened - my internet went down.
> 
> All of a sudden, I was getting the dreaded "server not found" error on my screen. When Keith checked his computer, it was the same thing. We fiddled with our modem a while and then I decided to read (some REAL magazines) for a bit. Soon our neighbor Lee was knocking at our door, as his internet and cable TV were not working (we don't have cable). I felt some guilty relief that it wasn't 'only us' and just decided to call it an early night and not worry about it. After all, I was getting ready to turn in and go to sleep anyway.
> 
> When I awoke at my usual time yesterday morning, to my dismay things were still not up and running. Now I was getting antsy. I wanted to write my blog here and had no access. After unsuccessfully playing around a bit and trying to see if I could reboot the modem and coax it into working, I decided to focus on something else and do something productive.
> 
> I spent the early part of the morning rewriting my new pattern of the twelve heart ornaments and making one of them into a new 'free' pattern for the site. That would be a nice treat for my customers. I also decided to add into the existing pattern instructions for making the ornaments into small pendants. I experimented with sizes and at first I made them 66% smaller. They still looked big and clunky for necklaces. I then tried to go down to 50% and they looked much better. But would they be able to be cut? Hum . . .
> 
> As the morning turned into afternoon and still no internet, I decided to cut the smaller versions of the ornaments out and see how they would do. I had purchased smaller 2mm glass pearl beads on Friday with the thought of trying to make one of the hearts smaller. While I hadn't really considered offering it in the pattern, I figured "why not?" and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> There were a few adjustments to be made when cutting the smaller versions. I made a quick 'zero clearance' overlay for my scroll saw table. This helped support the tiny and delicate pieces. I found small pieces of wood in six species this time - ash, jatoba, cherry, walnut, ebony and holly. I decided to make two pieces from each species to give some good variety. It was imperative for me to use tight grained wood for these tiny pieces so that they would be strong enough and hold together well. The only questionable wood that I picked was the ash, but this particular piece had a really tight grain to it and all of them worked splendidly.
> 
> I oiled them and finished them and glued all the beads into place and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture for scale as to the size compared to the original size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the smaller versions are a bit more difficult to cut than the original pieces, I think it will be a good stepping stone for someone who is learning. It may be a good incentive for them to try something new and develop their skill. I found no real problem with cutting these smaller pieces. The key with doing tiny work like that is to slow down and be patient. I actually found it quite relaxing and fun. And I love the way the smaller pieces look! They are cute and delicate and very pretty.
> 
> Around mid-day Keith took a drive over to his parents to see what was up. We still didn't have any communication, as our phone line is through the computer so it was also non-functional. Keith had a cell phone, but last week he accidentally left it in his pants pocket and it went through not only a wash cycle, but also the clothes dryer (DOH!) Needless to say it is dead.
> 
> When he called our internet provider from his parents, there was a recorded message that all of Meteghan River, Meteghan and Bangor were out and they were 'working on it.' It may sound bad but I found some comfort in the fact that we weren't the only ones having problems. With things such as that, I tend to hope for a big problem because if it was only our line, I am sure that fixing it would take much longer.
> 
> I went to bed with the line still down, but I think I handled it pretty well. I got over the urge to check to see if it was back every 12 seconds and adopted a 'whatever will be will be' attitude. I suppose what bothered me the most was not being able to fill orders from the site or answer customers' questions right away. I didn't want them to think I was ignoring them or being lax.
> 
> But I awoke this morning and once again the green light was merrily dancing on the router. Oh Joy! As I looked on the table, I saw the 12 little pendants that I made yesterday and felt good about making good use of my 'time off'. From lemons, I made some wonderfully tasty lemonade and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks to those who missed me. I can assure you that nothing sinister had become of me. It just seems that the black cat of Friday the 13th was twitching her tail at me after all. But she had her fun and all is well again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


It seems strange how dependant we've become on instant everything… Not all that long ago we didn't even have computers as part of our everyday life. Now we just can't feel comfortable when service goes down.

It seems most of my waking hours are spent in front of a computer now, so when it does occasionaly go down, I feel competely lost. Out of business, actualy.

And it is true that we get comfort out of knowing it's not just us.

Well, at least you were able to get something done, instead of sitting around fretting over it.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sharing Ideas through Photographs*

It seems that most of yesterday was spent catching up with things and getting back to normal. Being offline for the day caused me to really get behind in my emails and computer things. While I accomplished a lot on the saw Saturday, there was a lot of stuff that I needed to do on the website that took a bit of time.

One area on the site that I can't seem to keep up with is the place where I show other customer's photos. I have decided to look into a way to simplify how that page on my site is set up because I think that seeing what others do with my patterns is a great way to spark the creative juices in others.

Yesterday I received a picture from a customer named Patty.










She had emailed me several weeks ago and was looking for some thin veneer to make the little quilter's ornaments that I had a pattern for. I was able to hook her up with Lee Valley, where several years ago I had purchased a box of various veneers for a really reasonable price. I was happy to see that they still have that offer going and the box of veneer is still a great value. (if you are eve in need of veneer for smaller projects, you can check it out HERE) Although the price went up a little since 2004 when I got my box, it is still a great value. You get a large pizza box that is crammed full of many, many species of veneers. Most of the pieces are at least 10" wide and there is just about any color and species of wood included. These are great for using on the backs of ornaments or plaques, or lining boxes, etc. There is certainly enough of most pieces so you can use it in a nice project or projects. I hope I live long enough to use my supply up to the point where I have to order more!

Another thing that I noticed in Patty's picture (besides her wonderful cutting!) was that she used a flameless candle for the candle holder. Last year I had purchased several of these with the intention of designing some projects around them. To be honest - I never really thought of using them with the candle tray patterns that I designed. But seeing how nice hers looked with the tray, it not only made sense, but I liked the look a lot.

There are many people who don't like burning real candles for one reason or another. Some don't like the smell of candles in general. Others have small children or mischievous pets and don't want to leave something burning that may be toppled over or accidentally left burning. In any case, I think that this is a great option and something that I should somehow illustrate to my customers who like the candle tray designs, but aren't particularly fond of candles.

Sometimes just receiving a photograph from a customer can spark an array of ideas and variations of how to use my designs. This I feel is one of the great residuals of networking with each other. It seems that the more my little company grows, the more photographs I receive from people sharing their ideas and showing their take on the designs. This is very valuable not only for me, but I think for other customers who are looking for different ways to work with the designs and use them. I think having a photo gallery would benefit everyone.

It always seems that I find more things to do.

When the kids were growing up, I used to always say 'I wish I were twins' because i wanted one of me to do things and take care of them and the other one to do the housework and crafts and the other stuff. As they grew up and things shifted into other directions, I had thought that it would 'quiet down' and I would find the time to do all the things I wanted to accomplish. But it seems that over the years, I just find more and more to keep me busy and I still long for that 48 hour day so I can accomplish everything that I set out to accomplish. But the realist in me knows that the more I get done, the more I find to do and I don't think I will ever 'catch up.'

I don't think that is a bad thing though. The longing for more time is something that keeps me hungry for discovery and trying new things and it means that I will always have something new and exciting to look forward to. That is a good way to live, I believe.

I want to thank Patty and all of you who send me the pictures of your wonderful work. It is truly satisfying for me to know that what I do with my designing is liked and appreciated and somehow inspires you to be creative. Seeing others make my patterns and variations from them really fuels the fire as far as my designing. It means a great deal to me and makes me want to do better.

Today I am working on the third part of the calendar series for the magazine. I need to spend the day drawing and get that project finished up. There is a new layer of snow on the ground and more is gently falling. The sun is just coming up, but it already looks like it will be a good day.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday too!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Ideas through Photographs*
> 
> It seems that most of yesterday was spent catching up with things and getting back to normal. Being offline for the day caused me to really get behind in my emails and computer things. While I accomplished a lot on the saw Saturday, there was a lot of stuff that I needed to do on the website that took a bit of time.
> 
> One area on the site that I can't seem to keep up with is the place where I show other customer's photos. I have decided to look into a way to simplify how that page on my site is set up because I think that seeing what others do with my patterns is a great way to spark the creative juices in others.
> 
> Yesterday I received a picture from a customer named Patty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had emailed me several weeks ago and was looking for some thin veneer to make the little quilter's ornaments that I had a pattern for. I was able to hook her up with Lee Valley, where several years ago I had purchased a box of various veneers for a really reasonable price. I was happy to see that they still have that offer going and the box of veneer is still a great value. (if you are eve in need of veneer for smaller projects, you can check it out HERE) Although the price went up a little since 2004 when I got my box, it is still a great value. You get a large pizza box that is crammed full of many, many species of veneers. Most of the pieces are at least 10" wide and there is just about any color and species of wood included. These are great for using on the backs of ornaments or plaques, or lining boxes, etc. There is certainly enough of most pieces so you can use it in a nice project or projects. I hope I live long enough to use my supply up to the point where I have to order more!
> 
> Another thing that I noticed in Patty's picture (besides her wonderful cutting!) was that she used a flameless candle for the candle holder. Last year I had purchased several of these with the intention of designing some projects around them. To be honest - I never really thought of using them with the candle tray patterns that I designed. But seeing how nice hers looked with the tray, it not only made sense, but I liked the look a lot.
> 
> There are many people who don't like burning real candles for one reason or another. Some don't like the smell of candles in general. Others have small children or mischievous pets and don't want to leave something burning that may be toppled over or accidentally left burning. In any case, I think that this is a great option and something that I should somehow illustrate to my customers who like the candle tray designs, but aren't particularly fond of candles.
> 
> Sometimes just receiving a photograph from a customer can spark an array of ideas and variations of how to use my designs. This I feel is one of the great residuals of networking with each other. It seems that the more my little company grows, the more photographs I receive from people sharing their ideas and showing their take on the designs. This is very valuable not only for me, but I think for other customers who are looking for different ways to work with the designs and use them. I think having a photo gallery would benefit everyone.
> 
> It always seems that I find more things to do.
> 
> When the kids were growing up, I used to always say 'I wish I were twins' because i wanted one of me to do things and take care of them and the other one to do the housework and crafts and the other stuff. As they grew up and things shifted into other directions, I had thought that it would 'quiet down' and I would find the time to do all the things I wanted to accomplish. But it seems that over the years, I just find more and more to keep me busy and I still long for that 48 hour day so I can accomplish everything that I set out to accomplish. But the realist in me knows that the more I get done, the more I find to do and I don't think I will ever 'catch up.'
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. The longing for more time is something that keeps me hungry for discovery and trying new things and it means that I will always have something new and exciting to look forward to. That is a good way to live, I believe.
> 
> I want to thank Patty and all of you who send me the pictures of your wonderful work. It is truly satisfying for me to know that what I do with my designing is liked and appreciated and somehow inspires you to be creative. Seeing others make my patterns and variations from them really fuels the fire as far as my designing. It means a great deal to me and makes me want to do better.
> 
> Today I am working on the third part of the calendar series for the magazine. I need to spend the day drawing and get that project finished up. There is a new layer of snow on the ground and more is gently falling. The sun is just coming up, but it already looks like it will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday too!


I always enjoy (gess others does it tooo ) to see what people get out of your designs 
twisted or not from your original so keep let the pictuers come 

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Ideas through Photographs*
> 
> It seems that most of yesterday was spent catching up with things and getting back to normal. Being offline for the day caused me to really get behind in my emails and computer things. While I accomplished a lot on the saw Saturday, there was a lot of stuff that I needed to do on the website that took a bit of time.
> 
> One area on the site that I can't seem to keep up with is the place where I show other customer's photos. I have decided to look into a way to simplify how that page on my site is set up because I think that seeing what others do with my patterns is a great way to spark the creative juices in others.
> 
> Yesterday I received a picture from a customer named Patty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had emailed me several weeks ago and was looking for some thin veneer to make the little quilter's ornaments that I had a pattern for. I was able to hook her up with Lee Valley, where several years ago I had purchased a box of various veneers for a really reasonable price. I was happy to see that they still have that offer going and the box of veneer is still a great value. (if you are eve in need of veneer for smaller projects, you can check it out HERE) Although the price went up a little since 2004 when I got my box, it is still a great value. You get a large pizza box that is crammed full of many, many species of veneers. Most of the pieces are at least 10" wide and there is just about any color and species of wood included. These are great for using on the backs of ornaments or plaques, or lining boxes, etc. There is certainly enough of most pieces so you can use it in a nice project or projects. I hope I live long enough to use my supply up to the point where I have to order more!
> 
> Another thing that I noticed in Patty's picture (besides her wonderful cutting!) was that she used a flameless candle for the candle holder. Last year I had purchased several of these with the intention of designing some projects around them. To be honest - I never really thought of using them with the candle tray patterns that I designed. But seeing how nice hers looked with the tray, it not only made sense, but I liked the look a lot.
> 
> There are many people who don't like burning real candles for one reason or another. Some don't like the smell of candles in general. Others have small children or mischievous pets and don't want to leave something burning that may be toppled over or accidentally left burning. In any case, I think that this is a great option and something that I should somehow illustrate to my customers who like the candle tray designs, but aren't particularly fond of candles.
> 
> Sometimes just receiving a photograph from a customer can spark an array of ideas and variations of how to use my designs. This I feel is one of the great residuals of networking with each other. It seems that the more my little company grows, the more photographs I receive from people sharing their ideas and showing their take on the designs. This is very valuable not only for me, but I think for other customers who are looking for different ways to work with the designs and use them. I think having a photo gallery would benefit everyone.
> 
> It always seems that I find more things to do.
> 
> When the kids were growing up, I used to always say 'I wish I were twins' because i wanted one of me to do things and take care of them and the other one to do the housework and crafts and the other stuff. As they grew up and things shifted into other directions, I had thought that it would 'quiet down' and I would find the time to do all the things I wanted to accomplish. But it seems that over the years, I just find more and more to keep me busy and I still long for that 48 hour day so I can accomplish everything that I set out to accomplish. But the realist in me knows that the more I get done, the more I find to do and I don't think I will ever 'catch up.'
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. The longing for more time is something that keeps me hungry for discovery and trying new things and it means that I will always have something new and exciting to look forward to. That is a good way to live, I believe.
> 
> I want to thank Patty and all of you who send me the pictures of your wonderful work. It is truly satisfying for me to know that what I do with my designing is liked and appreciated and somehow inspires you to be creative. Seeing others make my patterns and variations from them really fuels the fire as far as my designing. It means a great deal to me and makes me want to do better.
> 
> Today I am working on the third part of the calendar series for the magazine. I need to spend the day drawing and get that project finished up. There is a new layer of snow on the ground and more is gently falling. The sun is just coming up, but it already looks like it will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday too!


Hi, Dennis! I received several other pictures from different customers after today's post. It really makes me see how I have to work on a place on my site to showcase these projects. I am glad you like seeing them too. I think it is wonderful when people come up with new ways to use my patterns. It really makes my job fun.

I wish you a great evening.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Ideas through Photographs*
> 
> It seems that most of yesterday was spent catching up with things and getting back to normal. Being offline for the day caused me to really get behind in my emails and computer things. While I accomplished a lot on the saw Saturday, there was a lot of stuff that I needed to do on the website that took a bit of time.
> 
> One area on the site that I can't seem to keep up with is the place where I show other customer's photos. I have decided to look into a way to simplify how that page on my site is set up because I think that seeing what others do with my patterns is a great way to spark the creative juices in others.
> 
> Yesterday I received a picture from a customer named Patty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had emailed me several weeks ago and was looking for some thin veneer to make the little quilter's ornaments that I had a pattern for. I was able to hook her up with Lee Valley, where several years ago I had purchased a box of various veneers for a really reasonable price. I was happy to see that they still have that offer going and the box of veneer is still a great value. (if you are eve in need of veneer for smaller projects, you can check it out HERE) Although the price went up a little since 2004 when I got my box, it is still a great value. You get a large pizza box that is crammed full of many, many species of veneers. Most of the pieces are at least 10" wide and there is just about any color and species of wood included. These are great for using on the backs of ornaments or plaques, or lining boxes, etc. There is certainly enough of most pieces so you can use it in a nice project or projects. I hope I live long enough to use my supply up to the point where I have to order more!
> 
> Another thing that I noticed in Patty's picture (besides her wonderful cutting!) was that she used a flameless candle for the candle holder. Last year I had purchased several of these with the intention of designing some projects around them. To be honest - I never really thought of using them with the candle tray patterns that I designed. But seeing how nice hers looked with the tray, it not only made sense, but I liked the look a lot.
> 
> There are many people who don't like burning real candles for one reason or another. Some don't like the smell of candles in general. Others have small children or mischievous pets and don't want to leave something burning that may be toppled over or accidentally left burning. In any case, I think that this is a great option and something that I should somehow illustrate to my customers who like the candle tray designs, but aren't particularly fond of candles.
> 
> Sometimes just receiving a photograph from a customer can spark an array of ideas and variations of how to use my designs. This I feel is one of the great residuals of networking with each other. It seems that the more my little company grows, the more photographs I receive from people sharing their ideas and showing their take on the designs. This is very valuable not only for me, but I think for other customers who are looking for different ways to work with the designs and use them. I think having a photo gallery would benefit everyone.
> 
> It always seems that I find more things to do.
> 
> When the kids were growing up, I used to always say 'I wish I were twins' because i wanted one of me to do things and take care of them and the other one to do the housework and crafts and the other stuff. As they grew up and things shifted into other directions, I had thought that it would 'quiet down' and I would find the time to do all the things I wanted to accomplish. But it seems that over the years, I just find more and more to keep me busy and I still long for that 48 hour day so I can accomplish everything that I set out to accomplish. But the realist in me knows that the more I get done, the more I find to do and I don't think I will ever 'catch up.'
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. The longing for more time is something that keeps me hungry for discovery and trying new things and it means that I will always have something new and exciting to look forward to. That is a good way to live, I believe.
> 
> I want to thank Patty and all of you who send me the pictures of your wonderful work. It is truly satisfying for me to know that what I do with my designing is liked and appreciated and somehow inspires you to be creative. Seeing others make my patterns and variations from them really fuels the fire as far as my designing. It means a great deal to me and makes me want to do better.
> 
> Today I am working on the third part of the calendar series for the magazine. I need to spend the day drawing and get that project finished up. There is a new layer of snow on the ground and more is gently falling. The sun is just coming up, but it already looks like it will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday too!


I think you are right to make a custommers site (or what ever its called on the different sites )
I don´t know if you ever have seen Mathias Wandels site /sites since he has two 
the one with wood working is this one http://woodgears.ca/
he show peoples projects as well mostly his enginours designs or twisted from them but allso other 
project people send to him and he use them very clever on his site 
take a look maybee some of it can inspire you to come up with something very difficult to make 
you still need a few on your site … if I remember correct what you saying yourself .. :-=)

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Opportunities*

Yesterday was one of those days that seemed to be over just after it began. It seemed like I was just getting warmed up when it started to get dark and the sun was setting.

I spent much of the day working on the next installment of the calendar project that I am doing for the magazine. This is the third and final part of a calendar topper that I am creating with interchangeable figures that are held on with magnets. The idea is to keep the base of the topper (which the calendar hangs from) and change the overlay pieces to coincide with the month you are on.

The first part included the base of the topper along with the first two months of the year. The second part was the characters for the next five months, and this final part will be the figures for the last five months of the year. I also want to offer some different little pattern packages so that people can have some special 'themes' to work with. While they won't be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts, they will be available on my site for a very small cost so that people can fill in or change their own calendars to suit their own personal tastes.

Some of the ideas I was thinking about would be a birthday theme, a horse or western theme, cats, dogs, anniversary, or some themes that were more 'generic' than the regular holidays that I chose for the magazine article. Since the magazine is mainly distributed in the United States, I chose an Independence Day theme for the month of July. However, I realize that there may be others out there that are from other places that don't necessarily want their calendars to show the red, white and blue them for the month. While it is suggested in the article that they could easily use the garden and flower theme that I created for May, I thought that offering these add-ons would be a bit more practical and something that would appeal to many. The cost for the additional themes would be nominal (I am thinking about $1 per set) and it would allow the customers to really customize their own calendars to their own tastes.

I don't really have any good drawings to show yet because they are all 'in progress' and at a point where they still need to be refined and 'tweaked' before I cut them out. Hopefully I will finish the drawing process today and I can get to cutting them out tomorrow.

I also have been asked to join a group of scrollers to do a series of short articles for Advanced Machinery (http://www.advmachinery.com/) Advanced Machinery manufactures and distributes Hegner scroll saws and I have known the owner, Hanns Derke for many years. In addition to scroll saws, they sell many other high quality woodworking tools and machines. I find the company honest and helpful and I am happy to have this opportunity to contribute to promoting scroll sawing in this way.

AMI will be sending out a newsletter monthly which will have an article by myself or another designer from the scroll saw industry and we are to offer some helpful hints for someone who is perhaps considering learning to scroll saw or is just starting out. Even the veteran scroll sawyer may pick up some information that he hadn't known about before.

I look at this as a great opportunity to gain some interest in scroll sawing and woodworking as a whole, and I look forward to writing the articles (and also reading the articles that my colleagues have written.) I think that any way we can promote woodworking in general is a good thing and will benefit everyone.

As time goes on, it seems that I am finding more and more to do. My list is long and I am trying not to be overwhelmed by all that is in front of me. I am grateful that I have so many good opportunities and also that I have a lot of new ideas that I want to see implemented in the upcoming year.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have a great day and find some time to be creative and do something you like.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *New Opportunities*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that seemed to be over just after it began. It seemed like I was just getting warmed up when it started to get dark and the sun was setting.
> 
> I spent much of the day working on the next installment of the calendar project that I am doing for the magazine. This is the third and final part of a calendar topper that I am creating with interchangeable figures that are held on with magnets. The idea is to keep the base of the topper (which the calendar hangs from) and change the overlay pieces to coincide with the month you are on.
> 
> The first part included the base of the topper along with the first two months of the year. The second part was the characters for the next five months, and this final part will be the figures for the last five months of the year. I also want to offer some different little pattern packages so that people can have some special 'themes' to work with. While they won't be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts, they will be available on my site for a very small cost so that people can fill in or change their own calendars to suit their own personal tastes.
> 
> Some of the ideas I was thinking about would be a birthday theme, a horse or western theme, cats, dogs, anniversary, or some themes that were more 'generic' than the regular holidays that I chose for the magazine article. Since the magazine is mainly distributed in the United States, I chose an Independence Day theme for the month of July. However, I realize that there may be others out there that are from other places that don't necessarily want their calendars to show the red, white and blue them for the month. While it is suggested in the article that they could easily use the garden and flower theme that I created for May, I thought that offering these add-ons would be a bit more practical and something that would appeal to many. The cost for the additional themes would be nominal (I am thinking about $1 per set) and it would allow the customers to really customize their own calendars to their own tastes.
> 
> I don't really have any good drawings to show yet because they are all 'in progress' and at a point where they still need to be refined and 'tweaked' before I cut them out. Hopefully I will finish the drawing process today and I can get to cutting them out tomorrow.
> 
> I also have been asked to join a group of scrollers to do a series of short articles for Advanced Machinery (http://www.advmachinery.com/) Advanced Machinery manufactures and distributes Hegner scroll saws and I have known the owner, Hanns Derke for many years. In addition to scroll saws, they sell many other high quality woodworking tools and machines. I find the company honest and helpful and I am happy to have this opportunity to contribute to promoting scroll sawing in this way.
> 
> AMI will be sending out a newsletter monthly which will have an article by myself or another designer from the scroll saw industry and we are to offer some helpful hints for someone who is perhaps considering learning to scroll saw or is just starting out. Even the veteran scroll sawyer may pick up some information that he hadn't known about before.
> 
> I look at this as a great opportunity to gain some interest in scroll sawing and woodworking as a whole, and I look forward to writing the articles (and also reading the articles that my colleagues have written.) I think that any way we can promote woodworking in general is a good thing and will benefit everyone.
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that I am finding more and more to do. My list is long and I am trying not to be overwhelmed by all that is in front of me. I am grateful that I have so many good opportunities and also that I have a lot of new ideas that I want to see implemented in the upcoming year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have a great day and find some time to be creative and do something you like.


the add to the calender is a good idea Sheila 
I hope you already years ago have made a to do idea book with all your maybee ideas/thoughts in
in a size you can cary around to write/draw up the many things you get inspired from 
that was one thing I found very good when I did some serious photography both the ideas and 
and what /how I made the different pictures /series and I still carry around a little block of paper
with the memmery I have its nessery for me to write things down …. LOL 
as well as I use the favorite botton on L J as a memmery since my drawing skills sucks 
I know Mads have one with him all the time as well 

have a great day I´m of to the night shift :-(

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Opportunities*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that seemed to be over just after it began. It seemed like I was just getting warmed up when it started to get dark and the sun was setting.
> 
> I spent much of the day working on the next installment of the calendar project that I am doing for the magazine. This is the third and final part of a calendar topper that I am creating with interchangeable figures that are held on with magnets. The idea is to keep the base of the topper (which the calendar hangs from) and change the overlay pieces to coincide with the month you are on.
> 
> The first part included the base of the topper along with the first two months of the year. The second part was the characters for the next five months, and this final part will be the figures for the last five months of the year. I also want to offer some different little pattern packages so that people can have some special 'themes' to work with. While they won't be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts, they will be available on my site for a very small cost so that people can fill in or change their own calendars to suit their own personal tastes.
> 
> Some of the ideas I was thinking about would be a birthday theme, a horse or western theme, cats, dogs, anniversary, or some themes that were more 'generic' than the regular holidays that I chose for the magazine article. Since the magazine is mainly distributed in the United States, I chose an Independence Day theme for the month of July. However, I realize that there may be others out there that are from other places that don't necessarily want their calendars to show the red, white and blue them for the month. While it is suggested in the article that they could easily use the garden and flower theme that I created for May, I thought that offering these add-ons would be a bit more practical and something that would appeal to many. The cost for the additional themes would be nominal (I am thinking about $1 per set) and it would allow the customers to really customize their own calendars to their own tastes.
> 
> I don't really have any good drawings to show yet because they are all 'in progress' and at a point where they still need to be refined and 'tweaked' before I cut them out. Hopefully I will finish the drawing process today and I can get to cutting them out tomorrow.
> 
> I also have been asked to join a group of scrollers to do a series of short articles for Advanced Machinery (http://www.advmachinery.com/) Advanced Machinery manufactures and distributes Hegner scroll saws and I have known the owner, Hanns Derke for many years. In addition to scroll saws, they sell many other high quality woodworking tools and machines. I find the company honest and helpful and I am happy to have this opportunity to contribute to promoting scroll sawing in this way.
> 
> AMI will be sending out a newsletter monthly which will have an article by myself or another designer from the scroll saw industry and we are to offer some helpful hints for someone who is perhaps considering learning to scroll saw or is just starting out. Even the veteran scroll sawyer may pick up some information that he hadn't known about before.
> 
> I look at this as a great opportunity to gain some interest in scroll sawing and woodworking as a whole, and I look forward to writing the articles (and also reading the articles that my colleagues have written.) I think that any way we can promote woodworking in general is a good thing and will benefit everyone.
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that I am finding more and more to do. My list is long and I am trying not to be overwhelmed by all that is in front of me. I am grateful that I have so many good opportunities and also that I have a lot of new ideas that I want to see implemented in the upcoming year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have a great day and find some time to be creative and do something you like.


Hi, Dennis:
Yes, I do keep small notebook(s) at hand so I can write down ideas. I agree that it is a great help to have around. There are days when I am brimming with new ideas and other days where I seem to run dry. That is when I pull out the old notebook and take a look. Even if I do a variation on something that I wrote down, it still gives me a direction when would otherwise be stuck.

I hope you have a pleasant evening. Be safe. 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *New Opportunities*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that seemed to be over just after it began. It seemed like I was just getting warmed up when it started to get dark and the sun was setting.
> 
> I spent much of the day working on the next installment of the calendar project that I am doing for the magazine. This is the third and final part of a calendar topper that I am creating with interchangeable figures that are held on with magnets. The idea is to keep the base of the topper (which the calendar hangs from) and change the overlay pieces to coincide with the month you are on.
> 
> The first part included the base of the topper along with the first two months of the year. The second part was the characters for the next five months, and this final part will be the figures for the last five months of the year. I also want to offer some different little pattern packages so that people can have some special 'themes' to work with. While they won't be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts, they will be available on my site for a very small cost so that people can fill in or change their own calendars to suit their own personal tastes.
> 
> Some of the ideas I was thinking about would be a birthday theme, a horse or western theme, cats, dogs, anniversary, or some themes that were more 'generic' than the regular holidays that I chose for the magazine article. Since the magazine is mainly distributed in the United States, I chose an Independence Day theme for the month of July. However, I realize that there may be others out there that are from other places that don't necessarily want their calendars to show the red, white and blue them for the month. While it is suggested in the article that they could easily use the garden and flower theme that I created for May, I thought that offering these add-ons would be a bit more practical and something that would appeal to many. The cost for the additional themes would be nominal (I am thinking about $1 per set) and it would allow the customers to really customize their own calendars to their own tastes.
> 
> I don't really have any good drawings to show yet because they are all 'in progress' and at a point where they still need to be refined and 'tweaked' before I cut them out. Hopefully I will finish the drawing process today and I can get to cutting them out tomorrow.
> 
> I also have been asked to join a group of scrollers to do a series of short articles for Advanced Machinery (http://www.advmachinery.com/) Advanced Machinery manufactures and distributes Hegner scroll saws and I have known the owner, Hanns Derke for many years. In addition to scroll saws, they sell many other high quality woodworking tools and machines. I find the company honest and helpful and I am happy to have this opportunity to contribute to promoting scroll sawing in this way.
> 
> AMI will be sending out a newsletter monthly which will have an article by myself or another designer from the scroll saw industry and we are to offer some helpful hints for someone who is perhaps considering learning to scroll saw or is just starting out. Even the veteran scroll sawyer may pick up some information that he hadn't known about before.
> 
> I look at this as a great opportunity to gain some interest in scroll sawing and woodworking as a whole, and I look forward to writing the articles (and also reading the articles that my colleagues have written.) I think that any way we can promote woodworking in general is a good thing and will benefit everyone.
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that I am finding more and more to do. My list is long and I am trying not to be overwhelmed by all that is in front of me. I am grateful that I have so many good opportunities and also that I have a lot of new ideas that I want to see implemented in the upcoming year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have a great day and find some time to be creative and do something you like.


you should do a birthday cake that can be added near birthdays.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Opportunities*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that seemed to be over just after it began. It seemed like I was just getting warmed up when it started to get dark and the sun was setting.
> 
> I spent much of the day working on the next installment of the calendar project that I am doing for the magazine. This is the third and final part of a calendar topper that I am creating with interchangeable figures that are held on with magnets. The idea is to keep the base of the topper (which the calendar hangs from) and change the overlay pieces to coincide with the month you are on.
> 
> The first part included the base of the topper along with the first two months of the year. The second part was the characters for the next five months, and this final part will be the figures for the last five months of the year. I also want to offer some different little pattern packages so that people can have some special 'themes' to work with. While they won't be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts, they will be available on my site for a very small cost so that people can fill in or change their own calendars to suit their own personal tastes.
> 
> Some of the ideas I was thinking about would be a birthday theme, a horse or western theme, cats, dogs, anniversary, or some themes that were more 'generic' than the regular holidays that I chose for the magazine article. Since the magazine is mainly distributed in the United States, I chose an Independence Day theme for the month of July. However, I realize that there may be others out there that are from other places that don't necessarily want their calendars to show the red, white and blue them for the month. While it is suggested in the article that they could easily use the garden and flower theme that I created for May, I thought that offering these add-ons would be a bit more practical and something that would appeal to many. The cost for the additional themes would be nominal (I am thinking about $1 per set) and it would allow the customers to really customize their own calendars to their own tastes.
> 
> I don't really have any good drawings to show yet because they are all 'in progress' and at a point where they still need to be refined and 'tweaked' before I cut them out. Hopefully I will finish the drawing process today and I can get to cutting them out tomorrow.
> 
> I also have been asked to join a group of scrollers to do a series of short articles for Advanced Machinery (http://www.advmachinery.com/) Advanced Machinery manufactures and distributes Hegner scroll saws and I have known the owner, Hanns Derke for many years. In addition to scroll saws, they sell many other high quality woodworking tools and machines. I find the company honest and helpful and I am happy to have this opportunity to contribute to promoting scroll sawing in this way.
> 
> AMI will be sending out a newsletter monthly which will have an article by myself or another designer from the scroll saw industry and we are to offer some helpful hints for someone who is perhaps considering learning to scroll saw or is just starting out. Even the veteran scroll sawyer may pick up some information that he hadn't known about before.
> 
> I look at this as a great opportunity to gain some interest in scroll sawing and woodworking as a whole, and I look forward to writing the articles (and also reading the articles that my colleagues have written.) I think that any way we can promote woodworking in general is a good thing and will benefit everyone.
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that I am finding more and more to do. My list is long and I am trying not to be overwhelmed by all that is in front of me. I am grateful that I have so many good opportunities and also that I have a lot of new ideas that I want to see implemented in the upcoming year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have a great day and find some time to be creative and do something you like.


That's great, MsN! And balloons! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Opportunities*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that seemed to be over just after it began. It seemed like I was just getting warmed up when it started to get dark and the sun was setting.
> 
> I spent much of the day working on the next installment of the calendar project that I am doing for the magazine. This is the third and final part of a calendar topper that I am creating with interchangeable figures that are held on with magnets. The idea is to keep the base of the topper (which the calendar hangs from) and change the overlay pieces to coincide with the month you are on.
> 
> The first part included the base of the topper along with the first two months of the year. The second part was the characters for the next five months, and this final part will be the figures for the last five months of the year. I also want to offer some different little pattern packages so that people can have some special 'themes' to work with. While they won't be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts, they will be available on my site for a very small cost so that people can fill in or change their own calendars to suit their own personal tastes.
> 
> Some of the ideas I was thinking about would be a birthday theme, a horse or western theme, cats, dogs, anniversary, or some themes that were more 'generic' than the regular holidays that I chose for the magazine article. Since the magazine is mainly distributed in the United States, I chose an Independence Day theme for the month of July. However, I realize that there may be others out there that are from other places that don't necessarily want their calendars to show the red, white and blue them for the month. While it is suggested in the article that they could easily use the garden and flower theme that I created for May, I thought that offering these add-ons would be a bit more practical and something that would appeal to many. The cost for the additional themes would be nominal (I am thinking about $1 per set) and it would allow the customers to really customize their own calendars to their own tastes.
> 
> I don't really have any good drawings to show yet because they are all 'in progress' and at a point where they still need to be refined and 'tweaked' before I cut them out. Hopefully I will finish the drawing process today and I can get to cutting them out tomorrow.
> 
> I also have been asked to join a group of scrollers to do a series of short articles for Advanced Machinery (http://www.advmachinery.com/) Advanced Machinery manufactures and distributes Hegner scroll saws and I have known the owner, Hanns Derke for many years. In addition to scroll saws, they sell many other high quality woodworking tools and machines. I find the company honest and helpful and I am happy to have this opportunity to contribute to promoting scroll sawing in this way.
> 
> AMI will be sending out a newsletter monthly which will have an article by myself or another designer from the scroll saw industry and we are to offer some helpful hints for someone who is perhaps considering learning to scroll saw or is just starting out. Even the veteran scroll sawyer may pick up some information that he hadn't known about before.
> 
> I look at this as a great opportunity to gain some interest in scroll sawing and woodworking as a whole, and I look forward to writing the articles (and also reading the articles that my colleagues have written.) I think that any way we can promote woodworking in general is a good thing and will benefit everyone.
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that I am finding more and more to do. My list is long and I am trying not to be overwhelmed by all that is in front of me. I am grateful that I have so many good opportunities and also that I have a lot of new ideas that I want to see implemented in the upcoming year.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have a great day and find some time to be creative and do something you like.


Just keep on a trucking… the days will be getting longer & longer from now until 6-21-12…
... it will just be getting better & better! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Drawing*

I am still working on drawing up the new sets for the calendar project. I spent the majority of the day doing as much and I am making good progress. Hopefully, I can finish up today and then tomorrow will be a day of cutting the pieces out and then on to writing the instructions. I made a little sample picture to show you:










Today is just one of those days that I am short on words. I don't know if that is a bad thing, or a good thing. I am quite focused on completing this assignment and as a result, there is nothing exciting or fascinating other than the small progress picture that I have shown you. Some days are just like that.

For those of you who are used to reading with your coffee in the morning, I have something for you. A very talented friend of mine who is a painter and teacher showed this really cool puzzle program on her Facebook page yesterday. I am not one who is big on computer games, but I found myself fascinated with this site and I made some of my paintings into puzzles. It is totally free and you can use any picture you have and use many different configurations and difficulty levels. If you make an account with them, it saves your work so you can come back to it at any time and finish. Great for when you have only a couple of minutes here and there to relax. And no lost pieces!!  I must admit that Keith even got hooked and did one of my puzzles with me, and then later I saw him doing his own. I think some monsters were created!

In any case, I painted this bear on wood so it kind of fits. Have fun playing!

210 Americana Bear

I was thinking that I could put one of these on my site on the Free Stuff page and have a picture of one of the new patterns. I think that would be quite a fun way to advertise the new items to people. Whatcha think??

I hope you have a great Wednesday today. It appears our two days of winter is over and we are now into muddy spring-like weather. I think I have to psych myself up to enjoy spring and summer as much as I do fall and winter. 
Besides, I am drawing shells and beaches. I can always dream of that day last summer when I brought my office to the ocean. There. That's better!

Have a wonderful day! Enjoy the puzzle!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still working on drawing up the new sets for the calendar project. I spent the majority of the day doing as much and I am making good progress. Hopefully, I can finish up today and then tomorrow will be a day of cutting the pieces out and then on to writing the instructions. I made a little sample picture to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is just one of those days that I am short on words. I don't know if that is a bad thing, or a good thing. I am quite focused on completing this assignment and as a result, there is nothing exciting or fascinating other than the small progress picture that I have shown you. Some days are just like that.
> 
> For those of you who are used to reading with your coffee in the morning, I have something for you. A very talented friend of mine who is a painter and teacher showed this really cool puzzle program on her Facebook page yesterday. I am not one who is big on computer games, but I found myself fascinated with this site and I made some of my paintings into puzzles. It is totally free and you can use any picture you have and use many different configurations and difficulty levels. If you make an account with them, it saves your work so you can come back to it at any time and finish. Great for when you have only a couple of minutes here and there to relax. And no lost pieces!!  I must admit that Keith even got hooked and did one of my puzzles with me, and then later I saw him doing his own. I think some monsters were created!
> 
> In any case, I painted this bear on wood so it kind of fits. Have fun playing!
> 
> 210 Americana Bear
> 
> I was thinking that I could put one of these on my site on the Free Stuff page and have a picture of one of the new patterns. I think that would be quite a fun way to advertise the new items to people. Whatcha think??
> 
> I hope you have a great Wednesday today. It appears our two days of winter is over and we are now into muddy spring-like weather. I think I have to psych myself up to enjoy spring and summer as much as I do fall and winter.
> Besides, I am drawing shells and beaches. I can always dream of that day last summer when I brought my office to the ocean. There. That's better!
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Enjoy the puzzle!


Interesting design… top of post…

As far as the Bear being in the FREE group, sounds like it might work… Try it… see what happens…

Won't cost you much will it?

... might draw more Sales…

If they can be attracted to it… without looking very hard, it would be better…

Let us know how it goes… OK?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still working on drawing up the new sets for the calendar project. I spent the majority of the day doing as much and I am making good progress. Hopefully, I can finish up today and then tomorrow will be a day of cutting the pieces out and then on to writing the instructions. I made a little sample picture to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is just one of those days that I am short on words. I don't know if that is a bad thing, or a good thing. I am quite focused on completing this assignment and as a result, there is nothing exciting or fascinating other than the small progress picture that I have shown you. Some days are just like that.
> 
> For those of you who are used to reading with your coffee in the morning, I have something for you. A very talented friend of mine who is a painter and teacher showed this really cool puzzle program on her Facebook page yesterday. I am not one who is big on computer games, but I found myself fascinated with this site and I made some of my paintings into puzzles. It is totally free and you can use any picture you have and use many different configurations and difficulty levels. If you make an account with them, it saves your work so you can come back to it at any time and finish. Great for when you have only a couple of minutes here and there to relax. And no lost pieces!!  I must admit that Keith even got hooked and did one of my puzzles with me, and then later I saw him doing his own. I think some monsters were created!
> 
> In any case, I painted this bear on wood so it kind of fits. Have fun playing!
> 
> 210 Americana Bear
> 
> I was thinking that I could put one of these on my site on the Free Stuff page and have a picture of one of the new patterns. I think that would be quite a fun way to advertise the new items to people. Whatcha think??
> 
> I hope you have a great Wednesday today. It appears our two days of winter is over and we are now into muddy spring-like weather. I think I have to psych myself up to enjoy spring and summer as much as I do fall and winter.
> Besides, I am drawing shells and beaches. I can always dream of that day last summer when I brought my office to the ocean. There. That's better!
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Enjoy the puzzle!


Thanks Joe! Yes, I think I will do some puzzles with pictures of my scroll saw designs. I will let you know how it goes. 

Sheila


----------



## MichaelAgate

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still working on drawing up the new sets for the calendar project. I spent the majority of the day doing as much and I am making good progress. Hopefully, I can finish up today and then tomorrow will be a day of cutting the pieces out and then on to writing the instructions. I made a little sample picture to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is just one of those days that I am short on words. I don't know if that is a bad thing, or a good thing. I am quite focused on completing this assignment and as a result, there is nothing exciting or fascinating other than the small progress picture that I have shown you. Some days are just like that.
> 
> For those of you who are used to reading with your coffee in the morning, I have something for you. A very talented friend of mine who is a painter and teacher showed this really cool puzzle program on her Facebook page yesterday. I am not one who is big on computer games, but I found myself fascinated with this site and I made some of my paintings into puzzles. It is totally free and you can use any picture you have and use many different configurations and difficulty levels. If you make an account with them, it saves your work so you can come back to it at any time and finish. Great for when you have only a couple of minutes here and there to relax. And no lost pieces!!  I must admit that Keith even got hooked and did one of my puzzles with me, and then later I saw him doing his own. I think some monsters were created!
> 
> In any case, I painted this bear on wood so it kind of fits. Have fun playing!
> 
> 210 Americana Bear
> 
> I was thinking that I could put one of these on my site on the Free Stuff page and have a picture of one of the new patterns. I think that would be quite a fun way to advertise the new items to people. Whatcha think??
> 
> I hope you have a great Wednesday today. It appears our two days of winter is over and we are now into muddy spring-like weather. I think I have to psych myself up to enjoy spring and summer as much as I do fall and winter.
> Besides, I am drawing shells and beaches. I can always dream of that day last summer when I brought my office to the ocean. There. That's better!
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Enjoy the puzzle!


Sheila, you have such amazing talent. Have you ever went old school on a project and use a coping saw?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still working on drawing up the new sets for the calendar project. I spent the majority of the day doing as much and I am making good progress. Hopefully, I can finish up today and then tomorrow will be a day of cutting the pieces out and then on to writing the instructions. I made a little sample picture to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is just one of those days that I am short on words. I don't know if that is a bad thing, or a good thing. I am quite focused on completing this assignment and as a result, there is nothing exciting or fascinating other than the small progress picture that I have shown you. Some days are just like that.
> 
> For those of you who are used to reading with your coffee in the morning, I have something for you. A very talented friend of mine who is a painter and teacher showed this really cool puzzle program on her Facebook page yesterday. I am not one who is big on computer games, but I found myself fascinated with this site and I made some of my paintings into puzzles. It is totally free and you can use any picture you have and use many different configurations and difficulty levels. If you make an account with them, it saves your work so you can come back to it at any time and finish. Great for when you have only a couple of minutes here and there to relax. And no lost pieces!!  I must admit that Keith even got hooked and did one of my puzzles with me, and then later I saw him doing his own. I think some monsters were created!
> 
> In any case, I painted this bear on wood so it kind of fits. Have fun playing!
> 
> 210 Americana Bear
> 
> I was thinking that I could put one of these on my site on the Free Stuff page and have a picture of one of the new patterns. I think that would be quite a fun way to advertise the new items to people. Whatcha think??
> 
> I hope you have a great Wednesday today. It appears our two days of winter is over and we are now into muddy spring-like weather. I think I have to psych myself up to enjoy spring and summer as much as I do fall and winter.
> Besides, I am drawing shells and beaches. I can always dream of that day last summer when I brought my office to the ocean. There. That's better!
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Enjoy the puzzle!


No, I didn't Mike. It may be something that I want to try one day. I still want to chip carve. I always have so much to do and I poop out at the end of the day!  All of it is really fun though! I love new challenges and trying new things. I have a lot of fun surprises in store! 

Sheila


----------



## MichaelAgate

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing*
> 
> I am still working on drawing up the new sets for the calendar project. I spent the majority of the day doing as much and I am making good progress. Hopefully, I can finish up today and then tomorrow will be a day of cutting the pieces out and then on to writing the instructions. I made a little sample picture to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is just one of those days that I am short on words. I don't know if that is a bad thing, or a good thing. I am quite focused on completing this assignment and as a result, there is nothing exciting or fascinating other than the small progress picture that I have shown you. Some days are just like that.
> 
> For those of you who are used to reading with your coffee in the morning, I have something for you. A very talented friend of mine who is a painter and teacher showed this really cool puzzle program on her Facebook page yesterday. I am not one who is big on computer games, but I found myself fascinated with this site and I made some of my paintings into puzzles. It is totally free and you can use any picture you have and use many different configurations and difficulty levels. If you make an account with them, it saves your work so you can come back to it at any time and finish. Great for when you have only a couple of minutes here and there to relax. And no lost pieces!!  I must admit that Keith even got hooked and did one of my puzzles with me, and then later I saw him doing his own. I think some monsters were created!
> 
> In any case, I painted this bear on wood so it kind of fits. Have fun playing!
> 
> 210 Americana Bear
> 
> I was thinking that I could put one of these on my site on the Free Stuff page and have a picture of one of the new patterns. I think that would be quite a fun way to advertise the new items to people. Whatcha think??
> 
> I hope you have a great Wednesday today. It appears our two days of winter is over and we are now into muddy spring-like weather. I think I have to psych myself up to enjoy spring and summer as much as I do fall and winter.
> Besides, I am drawing shells and beaches. I can always dream of that day last summer when I brought my office to the ocean. There. That's better!
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Enjoy the puzzle!


Great to hear, i will be sure to follow you on the pulse


----------



## scrollgirl

*One More Day of Drawing . . . *

Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.

Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it. 

Here is a segment of the design:










It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.

The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.

This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.

It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.

So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Drawing . . . *
> 
> Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.
> 
> Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Here is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.
> 
> The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.
> 
> This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Looks like fun, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Drawing . . . *
> 
> Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.
> 
> Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Here is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.
> 
> The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.
> 
> This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I find I really love Halloween stuff, Martyn. In looking through my pictures and stuff, there is a LOT of stuff that I want to do for it. Funny thing is that is will be "due" in the next couple of months. I keep thinking that I should skip a whole year of designing spring and summer items and jump right into fall and winter again. I would then be a bit ahead of the game instead of trying to catch up all the time. Humm . . . .

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Drawing . . . *
> 
> Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.
> 
> Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Here is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.
> 
> The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.
> 
> This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Good morning Sheila,
I just checked out the customer showcase page. I enjoyed seeing how others use your patterns. I want to send some in myself when I have a spare minute or two. Thanks for providing an outlet for us to show off our finished work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Drawing . . . *
> 
> Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.
> 
> Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Here is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.
> 
> The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.
> 
> This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I will do my best to keep up with them, Rick. I think they do add a lot and help many people with new ideas. You will be a great addition to the group! 

Sheila


----------



## Billinmich

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Drawing . . . *
> 
> Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.
> 
> Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Here is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.
> 
> The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.
> 
> This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Checked out your new page and all I can say is we have some talented people.I also checked out your American Bear puzzle and want to thank you for taking up most of my day,not much done in the shop.My wife and I always had a puzzle going on when the kids were small.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day of Drawing . . . *
> 
> Even though I spent most of the day yesterday drawing, I am still not finished with the last sets of designs for the calendar. I really wanted to be, but it just didn't happen. I took time choosing my subjects and it wasn't as easy as I initially would have thought. I still have the months of November and December to finish up and I hope to do so today.
> 
> Sometimes when I have too many choices it gives me more of a problem then when I am not sure what I will be doing. With so many different fun and cute subjects for October, it really slowed me down a lot. I found myself panning through my folders of reference materials and my mind wandering to all the new things I want to do for the upcoming year and I fount it very difficult to focus and actually pick some things that I will include in the calendar. I finally came to some decisions, and I am going to stand by them. October is one of the cutest months yet, and while I could have gone in so many directions, I chose what I chose and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Here is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be fun and simple and something that everyone can cut. One thing that I made sure to do with this set was to include four somewhat 'generic' sets of overlays so that if people aren't interested in a particular holiday, they don't have to display it. For example, the winter set for January can be used for December, January and even February if you don't want to show Christmas or Valentine's Day. The May flower theme can be used all through spring and even into summer. I am sure you get the point.
> 
> The closer I come to finishing this project though, the more I can see a need for some add-on packs. Yesterday Katie (MrsN) suggested a birthday theme. I think that is a great idea and exactly what I am talking about. There can also be themes for things like fishing or perhaps a western theme with horses for those who love horses and have a southwestern decor. And I have to make a bear theme for Grizzman! I like having fun with this idea and I think that lots of customers will have fun too.
> 
> This morning, I got up a bit early and I decided to tackle getting that Customer Showcase page updated on the site. I have been receiving many wonderful pictures from customers and I really wanted to share them with everyone. You can visit the new page HERE and see all the great ideas that people come up with and wonderful ways that they use my patterns for springboards to their own ideas.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to do this and make it consistent and also be able to update it quickly, but I think that I have a good idea now and it looks quite nice. It shows the many variations that you can do on a pattern and also shows off some of the great work that my customers do. I am going to try very hard to keep up with it and hopefully I will be able to do so without too much of a problem. I truly appreciate the time people take to send me the pictures and I love to see others use my patterns in different ways. It's one of the best parts of what I do.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get back to work. I hope you take the time to stop over and look at the new page. Hopefully I will finish up these last couple of drawings today and by later on I can begin cutting.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I hear you Bill! I think that puzzle thing is a kind of 'evil' pleasure! I probably shouldn't admit it, but I MAY have been finished with this drawing if I wasn't (ahem) distracted! (Baaaaad Scrollgirl!) Oh well, what can I say? I am only human! (I am not a snitch, but I saw Keith doing a puzzle, too!)

Today - I WILL stay focused and finish up. Or I will be doing puzzles on my laptop from inside of the cardboard box I will be living in! LOL Glad you enjoyed it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

* Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*

I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.

I do have a question for you all though . . .

Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.

I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)

Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)

It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.

I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!

Have a wonderfully creative day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I like Titebond III because of its all around everything thing glue, and it has a longer open assembly time. I've had good luck with it. Here is a copy of what Titebond says about it: Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue is the first one-part, water cleanup wood glue ever offered that is proven waterproof. The waterproof formula passes the ANSI/HPVA Type I water-resistance specification and offers superior bond strength, longer open assembly time and lower application temperature.

Titebond III is non-toxic, solvent free and cleans up with water - safer to use than traditional waterproof wood glues. It provides strong initial tack, sands easily without softening and is FDA approved for indirect food contact (cutting boards). The ultimate in wood glues - ideal for both interior and exterior.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Most of my work ie patterns, mitre joints - PVA, dries clear, not waterproof though.
Stuff I need done quickly, including small parts - Viscous CA (superglue),dries clear, waterproof.
Cutting boards - Titebond III, waterproof, dries with a dark visible line.

As you know I live in the UK, not the driest of environments.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


With all the different projects I make, I primarily only use two different glues.

Tightbond III and Loctite's "Professional Liquid" Super Glue

I think Roger described Tightbond perfectly. It's the perfect all around glue. It does have it's Achilles Heel though - a long drying time. That's a good thing when you need it, but it's painful when you don't.

That's where the Super Glue comes in. 100% of the glue I use on my scrollwork is Super Glue - if the blade cracks a piece out and it needs to be re-attached or if a running crack needs to be reinforced. I also use it to affix the felt to the back of every cutting I make. I even affix the metal picture hangers to back of the cuttings with super glue - I have never had one fall off yet, however they can be "popped" off if the owner wishes to.

Super Glue certainly does not bond as well as wood glue does, but it dries SO much faster! I can finish a dozen or more cuttings in ten minuets using super glue - I have NO idea how long it would take with wood glue but I think it would be hours.

So, If I had to pick my favorite it would be a tie. Tightbond AND Super Glue

-bob


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I have used Elmer's Wood Glue for ever. It is the old yellow glue that, most times, can be cleaned up with a damp rag. Now that I do the small fretcut stuff I have not changed but would like to consider it. I did purchase one of the small glue bottles (Mini Glu-Bot) from Rockler that helps me put it just where I need it.

This will be a great post and I look forward to all the input.


----------



## hairy

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I use Titebond 3 for almost everything. I am very satisfied with it.
http://www.titebond.com/product.aspx?id=e8d40b45-0ab3-49f7-8a9c-b53970f736af


----------



## Gene01

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


For general use, Titebond ll. For small, hard to clamp pieces, either Loctite's CA or, a little of the CA to bond quickly and hold the piece while the Titebond cures. i.e. for intarsia pieces.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Thanks all of you for your input! Keep those comments coming! 

Sheila


----------



## RyanHaasen

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I also like to use tight bond, but I just use the original, it works good enough for me because my projects don't take much of a beating. Many of my projects require multiples of the same piece that need to be cut on the scroll saw. So I lightly glue layers together with a hot glue gun, it make a great temporary glue, but I would never use it a a final glue.


----------



## Woodbutcher3

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


All the points considered above, some of these show a glue line when trying to put a finish on them. Sometimes that is a consideration when trying to finish off a piece.
What I learned in the chip carving arena is that if you put a layer of clear wipe on PU(Bartley's is th brand I have used ~ http://www.bartleycollection.com/gel-stains-varnish.html), the glue lines don't show and you can put succesive layerrs of color PU that will anhere to the clear without revealing the glue lines underneath.


----------



## Finn

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I make a lot of small cedar and oak boxes with inlays and I use Elmer's white glue exclusively. It dries clear and holds quickly. Not water proof but I am not building a boat. I mix it with sanding powder from my orbital sander to make an excellent filler for small cracks or imperfections. Oh Yes…...... it is $16 a gallon.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


For scrolling stuff I use Alene's tacky glue. The brown bottle. I haven't ever had a problem with anything coming undone yet with it. For glueing wood together I use titebond.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I use Aleene's Tacky Glue it dries clear water clean up . I use it on projects with several pieces , I use Titebond wood glue for outdoor project or projects acceptable to water .

To speed up assembling I will use a drop or two of super glue , with the other glue .

For patterns , larger one I use 3M spray adhesive , for small patterns I use a glue stick the same one you send your child to school with it also is good for when a pattern lifts up just dab press and go .
I'm from the USA

Sheila great ideal , so many glues out there now . hate to use a different glue and have a project fall apart . So I'm going to say it is personel preference

David


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I use a lot of super glue. I usually buy the big bottle from rockler but I have been known to buy out the little tubes at the dollar store (although sometimes they won't let me, they are worried I am up to no good)
I like the speed of superglue. It sets and I can get back to work quickly. 
I do have a bottle of Alene's for scrolling stuff, and a bottle of titebond for more structural components. 
I also occationally use hot-glue sticks for projects. It is really quick and the high-temp glue is pretty strong.
I usually use epoxy if I am attaching a piece of metal or plastic to a piece of wood and I actually do that alot.
most of my projects don't need to be really structurally strong, just not fall apart.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Yep, Titebond 3 for general wood gluing.

Small part gluing, I like CA Thick 'super glue' and using the quick-set spray makes it go even faster (instant)... and don't forget to have some DeBinder so you unglue your fingers when they get glued together! LOL


----------



## eagle124

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I use Aleene's Tacky Glue for scrolling too….....great stuff and water clean up and quite inexpensive


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


Thanks so much for all the input from you all! I truly appreciate your input and think that this will help a lot of people, including myself. Between here at LJ's and on my Facebook page and the site I got a lot of good information.

Sheila


----------



## Nighthawk

scrollgirl said:


> * Today It's Your Turn - I Would Like Your Input*
> 
> I pretty much finished up my drawings yesterday. I just have a little tweaking to do today and then I can start cutting. So the day is pretty mapped out for me and I should have something to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> I do have a question for you all though . . .
> 
> Lately, I have been asked quite a bit about which glue to use in the smaller type of projects that I frequently do. I am looking for your input on this.
> 
> I am going to ask you to tell me about your favorite glue for smaller applications (boxes, scroll work, indoor vs. outdoor, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps you could comment and let me know what you like best. Use the brand names if you can and let me know if it dries clear or not and which applications you use it for. (Also, if you are located outside the USA, which country you are from - many of the people that ask are from Europe, Australia and other countries and your input would be really valuable!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be long, but I think it would make a good discussion and we can all learn a lot from each other.
> 
> I would really like to hear your thoughts! Thanks so much!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative day!


I use *Selleys PVA* on 90% of my projects, it dries clear and gives a good strong bond, non toxic. Sands easy and easy to work with. If the item is for outside I will use the *Selleys Aquadhere PVA* as it also water resistant etc, And dries pretty fast, and easy clean up after your glue up, just wipe with a rag.

Other glues I have use is Selleys "liquid nails" used this on my coffin project and a few other projects. The good thing about this is it is super strong up to 9mm gaps, but not the best for cabnet making and I wood stick (excuse the pun lol) to PVA style glues. "liquid nails" sticks to wood, concrete, brick and some plastics… again easy to work with. Though slower on the full dry time compare to PVA. It is also sandable but dries a lite browish colour … is paintable.

I usually have a small amout of some form an epoxy glue… probably Selleys again and use it for sticking metal and wood together… magnets or nuts in to a project. (last time use I put a wood scroll saw name tag on to a tool box)

All my scroll work that is just wood that I have done in the past (which I must get round to posting on here) I have just used PVA.

I also usually have a couple of tubes of super glue for various things… or as we call if here in New Zealand Stupid glue…


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wood Glue Review*

I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.

Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.

As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.

After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:

*Aleene's Tacky Glue*










The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.

*Elmer's Wood Glue*










Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.

*CA Glue or Superglue*










I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.

*Gorilla Glue*










Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.

After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.

Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.

*Titebond III*










This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.

*2-Part Epoxy*










Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.

*Selleys*










I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.

*Clear Silicone*










While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.

Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.

Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sorry I was a little late in posting today. This took a while to write. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hi Sheila,

This is a very helpful post.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Worth waiting for, Sheila. Nicely covered the subject.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Here's a link to a really nice comparison chart of various wood glues from the Lee Valley web site. Worth having a look and printing out as a reference piece.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/h/TechInfo.aspx?p=46199

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila,

You have good choices… except for one… The CA glue… The Cost is way too high!
*
Here is a Super resource for CA glue... (a fellow woodworker) with very reasonable prices & products.

*

I get all of my CA here…

The Thin stuff is like water… it will flow where you want it AND where you DON'T want it… BE Carefull!
The Medium is a little easier to handle and will flow much slower that the thin.
The Thick, my favorite, is more like good ole glue… easy to control & spread & work with.

Spraying one surface with Accelerator will speed-up the curing wait time from hours to Instant (5-10 seconds)... a GREAT aid when gluing lots of parts you want to use FAST!

They all have their purposes…

For simple gluing small parts to other parts, the Thick is the easiest to use without getting yourself all glued up t'boot! LOL

Don't forget the Debonder (a small bottle will last a long time… I haven't had to use mine yet!)
... and the Accelerator… I use the Fast accelerator with a small sprayer on it… they're refillable from larger containers…

Good Luck…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Thanks so much, Joe for the link. I just had the CA glue picture as an example. I am going to show Keith the link though because he uses LOTS of CA glue and related products when he makes his pens. It very good to know of good sources and I appreciate it very much. I am sure others will too! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila, my 10 cents worth. For people in the UK a good, cheap source for Superglue (CA) is

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Adhesives+Sealants/General+Adhesives/d180/sd2340

The 50g (2oz) size is good at £2.27 and they supply accelerator pens and de-bonder as well. Again I suggest the viscous (thick) variety as this works more effectively with porous substances, like wood.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


That's great information, Martyn. I am sure that it will be appreciated by many in that area. I don't have a clue as to what is even available to you and I know that there are many people from all over the world here. Thanks so much for posting. 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila,

This is an interesting topic to me as well. I usually use the original Gorilla glue for stage work. because of its strength and gap filling capacity. Most set pieces are not made with the most precise joints and are always painted so there is no concern with color etc. That is a polyurethane base glue which chemically is quite different from the polyvynlacetate glues which is the Titebond, Elmers etc white and yellow glues. I did not see anyone post about hide glue or hot glue. I would think there would be hide gluers in the scrolling world.

Hide glue is used extensively in the luthiery field where pieces have to be strong, but also have to come apart. It is a very heartstopping experience to see a luthier take the belly off of a viola your wife has played for forty years that would cost 10,000 USD to replace to make a minor repair and see how easy it was to get the glue apart, and then see it all go back together as strong as ever. That is what you can do with hide glue.

Hot glue is pretty much good for gluing felt to wood and that is about it. Woodworkers almost always have better choices handy than a hot glue gun.

Ham


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


That's a good point, Ham. I have never used hide glue myself and would like to learn more about it. In hearing about how it has the ability to come apart, I used to think 'what's the point of using it then?' but you have brought up some very valid reasons that characteristic would be desirable.

As for hot glue, I find that it works well in scrolling when I am stack cutting (cutting more than one layer at a time.) I have only recently began to use it for that purpose. I simply hot glue the two layers of wood together (aiming for the waste areas) and I am good to go. Since most of the glue is in the waste areas, once the pieces are cut, they are already separated. If by chance you have some places where the glue is on the actual piece and it is sticking, you just put it into the microwave for 10-15 seconds and gently (and quickly) separate it with a small paring knife. This works very well with small pieces and sometimes I actually purposely get a small part of glue on the real piece to make sure that it doesn't shift as the waste areas fall off. To me, it is much easier and quicker than double sided tape and because of the thickness of the glue, it is good when the wood is not perfectly flat, which much hard wood is not when planed as thin as I use it.

Thank you too for your input. I will certainly be looking more into hide glue.

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Shelia - GREAT POST and information - thatnks for all the input from everyone and for putting this together.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hi Sheila,
Late again. To a distant place… I can say only Elmer's glue is the one I can buy here (Philippines). But other generically substitutes are available. Just recently, I discovered the Bostic PVA is the most convenient one I used for most of my boxes. (The EVOSTIC PVA I used before is no longer available.) 
Very good review you mentioned here, if ever the above mentioned will be available, I will try it. Thanks,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Thank you for your input too Bert. Sometimes it is difficult to find things in your own area. I know that living here in Canada, I don't always have access to some of the products that are available in the United States. If I can get them, it usually comes with high shipping costs, taxes and duties making it a poor choice. Thanks for mentioning what is good in your area so that others that may be in the Phillippines will benefit knowing it has worked for you. It is always nice to hear from you. 

Sheila


----------



## Nighthawk

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I use Selleys here in New Zealand… and recommend their glues… actually I think already did give feed back on your other thread… *doh!*... But I don't live in Austrialia… I be quiet now…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wood Glue Review*
> 
> I am really pleased with all the responses that I received yesterday on glues. There are so many different types of glue out there, that one can go crazy just trying to figure out which one is the best for the job at hand.
> 
> Before I begin, I want to say that I am not affiliated with any of these companies that I will be mentioning. This was a completely informal poll that I took because I wanted to see what products that you feel are tried and true for your different gluing needs. As woodworkers, we ALL need to use glue at one time or another. And as for myself, I don't like the idea of experimenting on projects that I put a lot of time and effort into. I find that I am less likely to blindly try a new product without some idea as to how it will preform. Hearing personal testimonials from each of you really helped me out a lot, and I think that many other readers feel the same.
> 
> As I stated yesterday, many times I am asked to recommend a type of glue for a certain application or type of project. While I do have my own ideas and opinions as to what works for me, I don't for a minute think that what I use is the only good product available. Since I live here in Canada, the same products aren't always available to those who live elsewhere. Since those of you who responded are from all over the world, it give us all a nice array of products that will fill our need and if one isn't available, chances are we will find another that is also suitable.
> 
> After reading all of your comments and preferences for glues, I will try to give a summary of what you generally liked and used successfully. I realize that everyone has their own personal preferences and I am just putting the options out here for you to see so that if you are looking for a better way to glue up your projects, you will have a starting point as to what you may want to consider. I will list the specific brands of glue that were most frequently mentioned, along with links to their main sites so you can read a bit more about what each type has to offer and see if it is something you may like to try. Following are what you talked about the most:
> 
> *Aleene's Tacky Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original formula has been around for years and still seems to be a favorite of woodworkers for general purpose gluing needs. It's high-tack formula dries quickly and clear and is a good choice for applications where you need a good bond quickly. Good for medium-duty gluing of projects and like scroll work, segmentation and intarsia. It remains flexible when dry, which may be beneficial in some instances. It is not waterproof.
> 
> *Elmer's Wood Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people liked this glue for general woodworking. Many who responded didn't specify whether they used the white glue or the wood glue specifically formulated for gluing wood. The glue all dries clear and the wood glue dries a bit hazy. Both are best for porous materials like wood and particle board. Good for boxes and construction of small pieces. Both are for indoor use only and not waterproof.
> 
> *CA Glue or Superglue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many of you use Superglue in your woodworking applications. While no particular brand was specified as being above and beyond the other, we have all probably used this type of glue one time or another for many different projects. My own personal uses of it have been for the most part as small repairs on scroll saw pieces that may have chipped or broken. I never really considered it as something to use for larger applications and felt that its strength was an issue. But from what I read from your responses, many of you also have had lots of success in using it for assembly of delicate projects that aren't going to be handled too much or gluing small pieces of veneer. It also seems to be to 'go to' choice for gluing corian and other non-porous materials.
> 
> *Gorilla Glue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people, while I liked the strength of the original Gorilla Glue (the clear amber coloured stuff) I didn't like the fact that it had a mind of its own and 'grew' after it was drying. Many of my own uses for it were on decorative woodworking, and the overgrowth of it was unsightly and very difficult to remove and clean up after it was dry. It did however show me the incredible strength of this product, and I found myself wishing that I could find a product that had that kind of holding power without the mess.
> 
> After the contest here last year on Lumberjocks, I was made aware that Gorilla Wood Glue was now available. I remember wondering why they would have a contest using the original glue, when it proved to be so messy, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that this other product was now being made. It took a while for me to find it here in Canada, but I finally found some last autumn at Home Depot, so hopefully it will be more available to people here too.
> 
> Although it doesn't dry completely clear, it is nearly clear and only has a bit of a haze. It is waterproof, strong and good for gluing most things that require construction, such as boxes. I find its holding power to be excellent, and while it is not as thick and tacky as the Aleen's, it is thicker than the Elmer's and has better holding power and is waterproof. I find it a good choice for most of my gluing needs on projects.
> 
> *Titebond III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another overwhelming choice of many woodworkers for many applications. Many of the characteristics of this glue are very similar to the above Gorilla Glue for wood. The Titebond III has holding strength, is waterproof and is a great glue for building and strength. I think that you would not be disappointed if this was your glue of choice for many of your woodworking projects.
> 
> *2-Part Epoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people like to use 2-part epoxy for many applications. I find it to be very useful when gluing on hangers to the back of scroll saw projects and gluing Rare Earth Magnets into place and on places where strength is critical. LePage makes great glue products (I have seen them a lot here in Canada) and I have used their 5-minute epoxy frequently. Although I must admit, lately I have been getting similar sized tubes at the dollar store for a fraction of the price and they preform equally well. The advantage of using the 2-part epoxy glue is that is is great on non porous surfaces such as metal (hangers, metal washers and magnets) and slick finishes. I also like that it dries clear and is waterproof and moisture proof. The disadvantage is that it sets up very quickly, which means that it is best used on small areas at a time.
> 
> *Selleys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one respondent from Australia, and they spoke highly of products by Selleys. I went to their web site, and it seems that they have a full range of products available in most types of glues that were discussed here. While I can't personally recommend them, I think it will be a good starting point for you if you live in Australia and are looking for glues. Any additional feedback on these products, or others available in Australia would be most welcome.
> 
> *Clear Silicone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While no one mentioned it, I wanted to add one of my own choices in the mix. I frequently use clear silicone adhesive when gluing things such as lettering onto a plaque. It is also great for non-porous surfaces that may allow other glues to peel off when cured. It is easy to find, clear, waterproof and the gel-like consistency allows for expansion and contraction of the wood. Since it is thick, it also makes a great bond with surfaces that aren't completely flat and may cup or warp a bit due to humidity. The gel fills in any gaps the wood may have and it won't crack when dry. When I glue lettering, I am able to take an exacto knife when I am done and gently scrape any oozing that may have occurred without much trouble. I buy this in small tubes like the one pictured and it last a long time. There are many brands of this available, and I found no one brand to be better than the next. It is something that you may want to try if you have a need.
> 
> Well, that just about does it for now. While I know that this review in no way covers everything, I do think that it may help some of those of you who are new to woodworking and scrollsawing find a starting point to fill your gluing needs. Click on all the links and read in depth about all the products that are mentioned to help you find which glue is right for your own application and project. Chances are you will like several of them and find many of them useful.
> 
> Again, any additional feedback is welcome. As always, it is great to hear about first-hand experiences. It helps us all make better decisions. Remember - "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I may have mixed you up or I may have received another comment on either facebook or my site from someone in Australia who used the products. I saw they were based there and may have assumed you were from there. It is good to know they are available in NZ too (and that you like them) because I do have several customers located there.  Thanks for clarifying things.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting to the Finish Line*

Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).

Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.

With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)

I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.










Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.

I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.

I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.

After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.

I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:










The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!

At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.

I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.










I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.

I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


hummm ….

something finished
what a concept

i have the manual for that 
somewhere in the shop

but first need to find the manual
about how to look for manuals

great work sheila
these look fantastic !


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


yep I have to many of them and they seems to acumolate over the year :-(
unfortunaly it comes out of wanting too much at the same time

finely it seems that the winther will arive just 80 kilometers noth of us 
they got iceglazzed roads and snow early in the morning

but not here yet

have a great sunday 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


You make me laugh David! Sometimes the only way things get finished is because I have deadlines. Perhaps this one felt more pressure because there were two published parts preceding it. (OMG! COMMITMENT!) I don't know why I am like that, but I think it is a good thing. I even find myself doing some things and pushing a bit harder so that I have something ready for the blog here each day. It is funny what we do to drive ourselves.

I hope you have fun today.  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


I bet Silke is waiting at the door with her ice skates, Dennis! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


Shelia - very nice looking - can't wait - please tell me what font you used on the months. I am a font type of guy as noted by some of my scrolling. Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


Jarrell, it is Ballentines Serial Bold, although I had to modify it a bit. It slanted far too much for what I wanted and I converted it into vector and moved things around to make it more scrollable. I am really proud because I FINALLY started leaving the font name in my Adobe Illustrator file. I used to convert the font to vector and then not remember what I used and had to search for it. I feel smart! LOL 

Hope this helps.

Sheila


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


I too have those projects that seem like they will never get done. 
And, like your calendar, I just finished yesterday a perpetual wall calendar!
I think it has been over a year since I first started on it 

Very nice scrolling, Sheila! 
I just read the other day, "One step, enough for me!" 
I have to keep that in mind each day.
Press on, one step at a time.


----------



## MissMargit

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


Help! Where can I find those beautiful fonts for scrollsawing???


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting to the Finish Line*
> 
> Did you ever have one of those projects that seems to go on and on (and on) and you find yourself wondering if you will ever be finished with it? I am afraid that is what I have been going through with the project that I am currently working on (the calendar topper).
> 
> Perhaps it is because it has been a three part series and I started working on it in September that it seems like it is never ending. Now you all know that it hasn't been all I have been working on, or even the main focus of my attention for all that time, but I think that perhaps because it has been lurking in the back of my mind that it just feels like I have been dealing with it in one way or another for far too long.
> 
> With that being said, I am glad that I am in the home stretch and if all things go well today, by early tomorrow afternoon, the third and final installment of the calendar will be safely on the Purolator truck and headed for publication in New Jersey. "Barring all disasters." (Why does that phrase always make me smile?)
> 
> I put in a LONG day yesterday. I got a late start because my writing took me a bit longer than usual and there was lots of set up for the many pieces that needed to be cut at the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am cutting the pieces in three layers - two for the magazine (one to be left natural and one stained) and one for my own calendar topper that I will have here. I must admit, I started using mine last week and it is really nice! It is fun to be able to change the top pieces and I think it is much nicer than the frame that I used to have.
> 
> I went through a lot of emotions with this project. Over the course of the months, I think I wound up over thinking some parts of it, and this past week I have felt like I was trying to run through a foot of mud when working on it. I only really started working on this last five months of pieces since Monday though, and when I look at the pile of pieces that I have cut, I realize that a lot of thought went into creating them.
> 
> I think the most difficult part of the project was choosing which characters to create for the corresponding months. Some months were easier than others, but some I spent a lot of time making decisions and trying to figure out what will work best and look the best both stained and left natural color. I find that sometimes leaving the wood natural (which is preferable to many scroll sawyers) is sometimes a difficult task, as you only have the thin cutting lines and holes to give the pieces character and dimension. With the stained pieces, you can rely on color changes to do that, but when the wood is all the same color, it can be a bit more difficult to make it look good.
> 
> After all the time it took to find the right pieces of wood and set the pieces up, I finally sat down at the saw somewhere around 2pm - much later than I anticipated. I spent the rest of the afternoon cutting until about 8pm when my body just had enough. I find the older I get, I can only sit in one place for so long. I do make a point when I am cutting many pieces such as this to only drill the entry holes for one piece at a time. That forces me to get up and stretch and walk over to the drill press and does help a lot.
> 
> I only have about an hour of cutting left today, so that shouldn't be bad at all. I just knew I had to call it quits because I was losing my concentration and didn't want to mess things up. I think it is important to know when you have had enough. Below is a picture of my day's accomplishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing that happened was that all the anxiety that I have felt over getting this project done was quickly removed when I saw the pieces being cut. Many times scrolling projects are like that. You look at them on the computer screen and then on paper for so long and you think "meh" and they are quite unimpressive. Then when you actually cut them out, they magically go through a strange metamorphosis and come out much nicer than you expected. What a wonderful phenomena!
> 
> At the end of the day, I looked at the pile of pieces and thought to myself "These are CUTE!" And they aren't even sanded or finished yet. My excitement returned in regards to this project and I am once again proud of it and will be excited to see how everything will look when it is finished. It is quite a different feeling than I had just 24 hours ago.
> 
> I don't really understand it, but I don't think that I have to. I am just going to enjoy what is in front of me and have fun finishing these pieces up and making them look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the finish line in front of me now, and it is a good feeling. I am looking forward to having a fun day of cutting and sanding and staining and even writing out the instructions. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have some fun finishing up something that you may have lost interest in. You may surprise yourself and make something you really do like after all.


Hi, MissMargit:
This project was done a couple of years ago. I wind up re-drawing a base font to make them scrollable. Most fonts you just don't print and scroll, as pieces would fall out, etc. I will try to look it up, but back then I never kept track. I find most of my fonts that I base my projects on at http://www.dafont.com. Make sure that they are licensed for commercial use before using them to sell anything. Some you need to pay a small commercial fee to use as well. I never mind paying the designers. 

I will post again if I find which one I used for the base.

Thank you, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One More Day*

Well, it wasn't because of lack of effort that I didn't finish yesterday. With looking ahead at what I need to accomplish today to finish, I think it was much more my usual nemesis - underestimation - that is to blame.

It is funny how I always do this. Perhaps it is because of my optimistic 'pink cloud' thinking that I choose to embrace. I really and truly try to be realistic with my time lines, but it is yet to be an ability that I have mastered. I must admit that sometimes I even double my original time estimates and that isn't enough. It just isn't a strong point of mine.

I worked hard yesterday and kept extremely focused, too. I finished cutting the pieces out in under an hour (I was good on that time estimation!) but when I began separating the layers and looking at the number of pieces that I needed to clean up and sand, the grim reality began to set in. It wasn't until after 5pm when I figured out that there was no way on Earth that I was going to finish. While I was nearly done at that point with the delicate process of sanding the pieces, I still needed to bathe them in mineral oil, allow that to soak in, spray them with a coat or two of shellac (again allowing them to dry in between applications) and the staining them and applying a final finish. Only then could I glue on the metal washers to the backs and pack them up for transport.

Who was I kidding?

But in looking at the large amount of pieces in front of me, I took comfort in the fact that they looked good and were done properly. I sanded them with great care and attention. So while I failed in my own estimation of time, I succeeded in a much more important aspect. They look good. I'll take that victory any day.

Somewhere around five when I finished the sanding process, I took a break for dinner. We then took our nightly walk and it felt good to clear my head. The air was cold and crisp and it felt good to stretch and get away for a bit. When I returned to apply the oil, I felt good in seeing the great accomplishment I did for the day. I actually enjoyed bathing each piece in oil and seeing them come to life. By 8:30 they were all oiled and set to dry. This is what my table looks like this morning:










I only had one 'mishap' when by my own fault, I snapped one of the 'October' pieces in half. I didn't panic though, as the lettering gets glued to the oval bases and I was sure it would be OK.

This morning, I used some CA glue and quickly repaired the piece. You can't even detect where the break is:










The break was between the 't' and the 'o' along the grain. Since the sepele has somewhat of a speckled grain anyway, it can't be seen at all. Once it is mounted to the back plate, it will be supported and the break will be inconsequential.










The oil has soaked into the pieces so they are quite dry. They are certainly ready for a coating of shellac. I will spend the day taking my time and choosing colors and staining two of the three sets of them. I am actually looking forward to this part of the process, as it will be fun to see how they look with some color on them.

While initially I wasn't happy with not being able to finish, I have convinced myself that there is no shame in not being able to do so. I could have pushed on and stayed up late and probably had things ready to go out today, but I already put in a long day and I was tired. As with the previous night, I knew it was time to quit and come back the following day when I was fresh and up for the task. After all - what good would it be if I were to ruin things and get sloppy after all the time I spent so far making these pieces look really nice?

So while I may never be great at estimating time frames, I am at least smart enough to know when to stop and rest and come back to something. I think that should count for something.

You all know by now what is on today's agenda for me. I am going to enjoy myself and have fun with finishing this project up and seeing it finally completed. And it will be something that I can be proud of.

I wish you all a good day today, too. I have already noticed that it is getting lighter earlier and staying lighter a bit longer in the evening so for those of you who don't like winter, there is hope. Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day*
> 
> Well, it wasn't because of lack of effort that I didn't finish yesterday. With looking ahead at what I need to accomplish today to finish, I think it was much more my usual nemesis - underestimation - that is to blame.
> 
> It is funny how I always do this. Perhaps it is because of my optimistic 'pink cloud' thinking that I choose to embrace. I really and truly try to be realistic with my time lines, but it is yet to be an ability that I have mastered. I must admit that sometimes I even double my original time estimates and that isn't enough. It just isn't a strong point of mine.
> 
> I worked hard yesterday and kept extremely focused, too. I finished cutting the pieces out in under an hour (I was good on that time estimation!) but when I began separating the layers and looking at the number of pieces that I needed to clean up and sand, the grim reality began to set in. It wasn't until after 5pm when I figured out that there was no way on Earth that I was going to finish. While I was nearly done at that point with the delicate process of sanding the pieces, I still needed to bathe them in mineral oil, allow that to soak in, spray them with a coat or two of shellac (again allowing them to dry in between applications) and the staining them and applying a final finish. Only then could I glue on the metal washers to the backs and pack them up for transport.
> 
> Who was I kidding?
> 
> But in looking at the large amount of pieces in front of me, I took comfort in the fact that they looked good and were done properly. I sanded them with great care and attention. So while I failed in my own estimation of time, I succeeded in a much more important aspect. They look good. I'll take that victory any day.
> 
> Somewhere around five when I finished the sanding process, I took a break for dinner. We then took our nightly walk and it felt good to clear my head. The air was cold and crisp and it felt good to stretch and get away for a bit. When I returned to apply the oil, I felt good in seeing the great accomplishment I did for the day. I actually enjoyed bathing each piece in oil and seeing them come to life. By 8:30 they were all oiled and set to dry. This is what my table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one 'mishap' when by my own fault, I snapped one of the 'October' pieces in half. I didn't panic though, as the lettering gets glued to the oval bases and I was sure it would be OK.
> 
> This morning, I used some CA glue and quickly repaired the piece. You can't even detect where the break is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The break was between the 't' and the 'o' along the grain. Since the sepele has somewhat of a speckled grain anyway, it can't be seen at all. Once it is mounted to the back plate, it will be supported and the break will be inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oil has soaked into the pieces so they are quite dry. They are certainly ready for a coating of shellac. I will spend the day taking my time and choosing colors and staining two of the three sets of them. I am actually looking forward to this part of the process, as it will be fun to see how they look with some color on them.
> 
> While initially I wasn't happy with not being able to finish, I have convinced myself that there is no shame in not being able to do so. I could have pushed on and stayed up late and probably had things ready to go out today, but I already put in a long day and I was tired. As with the previous night, I knew it was time to quit and come back the following day when I was fresh and up for the task. After all - what good would it be if I were to ruin things and get sloppy after all the time I spent so far making these pieces look really nice?
> 
> So while I may never be great at estimating time frames, I am at least smart enough to know when to stop and rest and come back to something. I think that should count for something.
> 
> You all know by now what is on today's agenda for me. I am going to enjoy myself and have fun with finishing this project up and seeing it finally completed. And it will be something that I can be proud of.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today, too. I have already noticed that it is getting lighter earlier and staying lighter a bit longer in the evening so for those of you who don't like winter, there is hope. Enjoy your Monday.


Great looking - and OPPS on that '"snapping" part. I have only done that once and, also, was able to fix it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day*
> 
> Well, it wasn't because of lack of effort that I didn't finish yesterday. With looking ahead at what I need to accomplish today to finish, I think it was much more my usual nemesis - underestimation - that is to blame.
> 
> It is funny how I always do this. Perhaps it is because of my optimistic 'pink cloud' thinking that I choose to embrace. I really and truly try to be realistic with my time lines, but it is yet to be an ability that I have mastered. I must admit that sometimes I even double my original time estimates and that isn't enough. It just isn't a strong point of mine.
> 
> I worked hard yesterday and kept extremely focused, too. I finished cutting the pieces out in under an hour (I was good on that time estimation!) but when I began separating the layers and looking at the number of pieces that I needed to clean up and sand, the grim reality began to set in. It wasn't until after 5pm when I figured out that there was no way on Earth that I was going to finish. While I was nearly done at that point with the delicate process of sanding the pieces, I still needed to bathe them in mineral oil, allow that to soak in, spray them with a coat or two of shellac (again allowing them to dry in between applications) and the staining them and applying a final finish. Only then could I glue on the metal washers to the backs and pack them up for transport.
> 
> Who was I kidding?
> 
> But in looking at the large amount of pieces in front of me, I took comfort in the fact that they looked good and were done properly. I sanded them with great care and attention. So while I failed in my own estimation of time, I succeeded in a much more important aspect. They look good. I'll take that victory any day.
> 
> Somewhere around five when I finished the sanding process, I took a break for dinner. We then took our nightly walk and it felt good to clear my head. The air was cold and crisp and it felt good to stretch and get away for a bit. When I returned to apply the oil, I felt good in seeing the great accomplishment I did for the day. I actually enjoyed bathing each piece in oil and seeing them come to life. By 8:30 they were all oiled and set to dry. This is what my table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one 'mishap' when by my own fault, I snapped one of the 'October' pieces in half. I didn't panic though, as the lettering gets glued to the oval bases and I was sure it would be OK.
> 
> This morning, I used some CA glue and quickly repaired the piece. You can't even detect where the break is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The break was between the 't' and the 'o' along the grain. Since the sepele has somewhat of a speckled grain anyway, it can't be seen at all. Once it is mounted to the back plate, it will be supported and the break will be inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oil has soaked into the pieces so they are quite dry. They are certainly ready for a coating of shellac. I will spend the day taking my time and choosing colors and staining two of the three sets of them. I am actually looking forward to this part of the process, as it will be fun to see how they look with some color on them.
> 
> While initially I wasn't happy with not being able to finish, I have convinced myself that there is no shame in not being able to do so. I could have pushed on and stayed up late and probably had things ready to go out today, but I already put in a long day and I was tired. As with the previous night, I knew it was time to quit and come back the following day when I was fresh and up for the task. After all - what good would it be if I were to ruin things and get sloppy after all the time I spent so far making these pieces look really nice?
> 
> So while I may never be great at estimating time frames, I am at least smart enough to know when to stop and rest and come back to something. I think that should count for something.
> 
> You all know by now what is on today's agenda for me. I am going to enjoy myself and have fun with finishing this project up and seeing it finally completed. And it will be something that I can be proud of.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today, too. I have already noticed that it is getting lighter earlier and staying lighter a bit longer in the evening so for those of you who don't like winter, there is hope. Enjoy your Monday.


Only ONCE? Wow you are good, Jerrell! I was amazed that I got through that pile of sanding and didn't break anything. I actually broke this while applying the oil. I had a pad that I was blotting the piece on and it had a small wrinkle in it. I pushed down on the piece and heard 'snap' and that was it. So it was already oily when it broke. But allowing it to sit overnight let the oil really soak in and today the glue held beautifully. That is the good thing about wood. When it breaks on the grain like that the repairs can barely be detected. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day*
> 
> Well, it wasn't because of lack of effort that I didn't finish yesterday. With looking ahead at what I need to accomplish today to finish, I think it was much more my usual nemesis - underestimation - that is to blame.
> 
> It is funny how I always do this. Perhaps it is because of my optimistic 'pink cloud' thinking that I choose to embrace. I really and truly try to be realistic with my time lines, but it is yet to be an ability that I have mastered. I must admit that sometimes I even double my original time estimates and that isn't enough. It just isn't a strong point of mine.
> 
> I worked hard yesterday and kept extremely focused, too. I finished cutting the pieces out in under an hour (I was good on that time estimation!) but when I began separating the layers and looking at the number of pieces that I needed to clean up and sand, the grim reality began to set in. It wasn't until after 5pm when I figured out that there was no way on Earth that I was going to finish. While I was nearly done at that point with the delicate process of sanding the pieces, I still needed to bathe them in mineral oil, allow that to soak in, spray them with a coat or two of shellac (again allowing them to dry in between applications) and the staining them and applying a final finish. Only then could I glue on the metal washers to the backs and pack them up for transport.
> 
> Who was I kidding?
> 
> But in looking at the large amount of pieces in front of me, I took comfort in the fact that they looked good and were done properly. I sanded them with great care and attention. So while I failed in my own estimation of time, I succeeded in a much more important aspect. They look good. I'll take that victory any day.
> 
> Somewhere around five when I finished the sanding process, I took a break for dinner. We then took our nightly walk and it felt good to clear my head. The air was cold and crisp and it felt good to stretch and get away for a bit. When I returned to apply the oil, I felt good in seeing the great accomplishment I did for the day. I actually enjoyed bathing each piece in oil and seeing them come to life. By 8:30 they were all oiled and set to dry. This is what my table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one 'mishap' when by my own fault, I snapped one of the 'October' pieces in half. I didn't panic though, as the lettering gets glued to the oval bases and I was sure it would be OK.
> 
> This morning, I used some CA glue and quickly repaired the piece. You can't even detect where the break is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The break was between the 't' and the 'o' along the grain. Since the sepele has somewhat of a speckled grain anyway, it can't be seen at all. Once it is mounted to the back plate, it will be supported and the break will be inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oil has soaked into the pieces so they are quite dry. They are certainly ready for a coating of shellac. I will spend the day taking my time and choosing colors and staining two of the three sets of them. I am actually looking forward to this part of the process, as it will be fun to see how they look with some color on them.
> 
> While initially I wasn't happy with not being able to finish, I have convinced myself that there is no shame in not being able to do so. I could have pushed on and stayed up late and probably had things ready to go out today, but I already put in a long day and I was tired. As with the previous night, I knew it was time to quit and come back the following day when I was fresh and up for the task. After all - what good would it be if I were to ruin things and get sloppy after all the time I spent so far making these pieces look really nice?
> 
> So while I may never be great at estimating time frames, I am at least smart enough to know when to stop and rest and come back to something. I think that should count for something.
> 
> You all know by now what is on today's agenda for me. I am going to enjoy myself and have fun with finishing this project up and seeing it finally completed. And it will be something that I can be proud of.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today, too. I have already noticed that it is getting lighter earlier and staying lighter a bit longer in the evening so for those of you who don't like winter, there is hope. Enjoy your Monday.


you cracking me ….....where is the doctor with the clamp gun to stitc me together again …..
sorry cuoldn´t resist

nice rescue

have fun 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*

I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.

For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.

I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.

I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.

Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:














































As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.

All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Great job, Sheila.
These are one of a kind and should be a big hit.
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Thanks, Ellen! It is fun to change the pieces. I know it is only January, but I have mine up and look forward to changing it each month (along with my little "all season tree"!) I think I have to make a "cat themed" set of overlays. Don't you think?? 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sorry to hear about your sleepless night, rain just makes me want to sleep all day, not much chance of rain
here today, the temperature is 6 degrees above 0 F. Glad that you have another project finished and ready
to go, and that as usual, you have another one or twenty getting planned. Hope you get a good nap and 
have a wonderful day.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it.  I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


As always, very nice!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


The wind was more trouble than the rain I think. The gusts were making the cats goofy. Then, in my dozing, I dreamed that I had EIGHT more cats!!! A friend brought me eight unfortunates that needed homes! That made a total of 11!!!! What the heck was that all about!!! LOL I was glad to wake up and see only three here.

The box is waiting at the door now to be picked up. For the moment "pressure is off". YAY!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Those are Super COOL!

Are the ovals replaceable month to month?
Slick idea…
... you can have Cats, Birds, whatever you want!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Yes, Joe:
The ovals go in magnetically. Below is a picture of the base piece.










There are four "rare earth" magnets embedded into it. Each of the overlay pieces (including the ovals with the name of the month glued to it) has a small washer glued on the back with epoxy. It is very easy to change the 'characters' for each month or season.

The bird theme would be fabulous, I think! The little theme packs will be a lot of fun to add. (And no more pressure!)

Thanks for your encouragement and ideas! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Very GOOD idea!

That could turn into a Major line for your business… looks to me…

Develop a few Bases… and then come the panels!
... ALL panels would fit Any base… all kinds of possibilities…

Cheer up… Maybe you just need to Sleep-in and not get up until you really FEEL like it?

Have a good day.


----------



## LittlePaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Done. (complete. through. ended. ready. finished)*
> 
> I had a rough night last night. For some reason I couldn't really sleep. I think it was because I was thinking about packaging things up and calling for the parcel to be picked up by Purolator to go on its way.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been following along, the last week was a bit of a struggle for me. I am not sure why, but finishing up this project took more effort than it should have. Perhaps I am a just a bit tired or out of sorts.
> 
> I was up several times during the night and finally around 4am came out to the couch for a change of scenery, thinking that I would be able to perhaps sleep some more. But it is raining out and you can hear the wind gusting. I dozed a bit, but finally gave in and decided to get up and get moving. Perhaps there will room for a nap a bit later.
> 
> I took some quick pictures for the blog here just to show the finished product. I need to take better ones in a bit when the sun is up before I pack everything up and send it on its way. While I made myself a set that stained with color, I don't have my own set of natural pieces for the patterns, so I need to take them if I want to have them on hand.
> 
> Without further delay, here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, they aren't the best of pictures. But at least you can get an idea of what each of the months look like. I will probably be spending the morning wrapping this project up - both figuratively and literally and finish writing up the instructions for it. I am sure that with the impending nap will fill up my day today.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with the result and I think that it came out cute. The second installment will be coming out in the magazine soon and I am anxious to see how it will be presented. By the time the third part is published and I am able to offer it on my site, I will once again look at it with excitement and I should also have some additional patterns available for special occasions like birthdays, hunting, etc. It will be good.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I appreciate all the encouraging words from you along the way.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Imbedding magnets is a great idea, Sheila! I use them a lot also. What do you mean, finished, through? You're not quitting something you're really wonderful at, are you Sheila?


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Much Needed Break*

Sometime around noon there was a knock on my door and the delivery man was here to take the package which contained my calendar project. As I saw the truck drive away, I felt a sense of relief that it was finally on its way. I had done all I could to make the project look good and it was now out of my hands.

I still have to finish up the writing of the instructions - but that was the easy part. My camera (and subsequently my computer) contained probably seventy pictures to choose from and to refine to include in the step by step directions and while that would take the better part of the day to accomplish, I felt confident that I had all that I needed to really and truly complete the assignment.

I was tired though, and after spending some time tidying up the house a bit, I had some lunch and decided that I was going to take a day off. It is difficult for me to do that. There always seems to be something calling at me that I either need to do or want to do or both. I am starting to figure that if I waited to have nothing to do to take some time off, I would never have a break. So I made the decision.

Many people say they wouldn't like to do woodworking (or painting) as a "job" because it would take the fun away from things if they have to do them on a daily basis. I know that I am a bit different, because usually I wake up each morning and can't wait to get to working on things - be it my blog here to show what I accomplished the previous day, or talking to customers and answering questions or starting something new. I truly love it and it is rare that I feel trapped into having to do something that I don't want.

But sometimes, I do get tired and feel the pressure of having to have things done by a certain time frame. While most of the time it pushes me to a higher level of accomplishment, there are some isolated times when I feel a bit anxious because I want a break and just can't take one in good conscience. These times are few and far between, but they do occur and I found that the way to safeguard myself from 'burning out' is to follow my own feelings and just let go every now and then. This was one of those times I needed to do that.

In the summer time, we are able to take off in the convertible on one of our 'day trips' and get away for a day without computers or phones or the like and get a change of scenery. It does wonders for both Keith and myself and usually upon our return we are fresh and inspired and have lots of ideas and energy to devote to work. In the winter months however, it is not as easy to put the job behind us, and it takes a bit more of an effort to refocus and let go of the day to day responsibilities of the business. But it is every bit as necessary (even more so I believe) to do so periodically in order to stay fresh and motivated and not feel bogged down by living the lifestyle that we do. (By that I mean eating, sleeping and breathing work.)

So yesterday, I spent the majority of the day making puzzles and other nonsense things of that nature. I found some beautiful photographs of cats and organized my computer and themes for my desktop (I love the Windows7 theme feature) and semi-watched some mindless TV while I did a couple of puzzles. I wasn't totally delinquent, as I still filled orders, answered the phone and answered emails, but I didn't do anything above and beyond. And I survived. And all is well.

I never made it to taking the nap yesterday, but that was OK. I got to catch up with a friend on the phone for an hour and I made a wicked pot of chili which was yummy on the cold, dreary and rainy day we had yesterday. I went to bed at my usual time, and I slept until almost seven, which is unheard of for me. My usual time that I get up is around five. But I feel it paid off. I awoke today feeling refreshed and good and I truly look forward to writing the instructions for the project and buttoning it up for good. It is going to be a great day today.

I want to share with you too some pictures that I took yesterday of my little all season tree. I think it looks incredible!


From My Valentine Tree 2012


From My Valentine Tree 2012


From My Valentine Tree 2012


From My Valentine Tree 2012


From My Valentine Tree 2012

I used all of my hearts to decorate it, along with some shiny red bead garland. Along with the white lights, it looks quite festive and romantic. I left it lit yesterday, and it brightened up the dreariness of the day. I am glad I decided to make the effort to change it and decorate it for the seasons. It really adds a lot to our little place. I plan to make something for the top of it in a Valentine theme. Perhaps a cute cherub silhouette. But that may not happen until next year. That's OK though. No hurry.

I think that yesterday was a good lesson for me in taking care of myself. As a parent, business owner, and self-reliant individual, that isn't always the easiest thing to do. But a little time off can go a long way both physically and emotionally for our own well-being.

I hope you all remember that when you are feeling frazzled. It all begins with being kind to yourself and taking care of your own needs too. So often we forget about ourselves and while it is sometimes perceived as being 'noble' to continually take care of those around you, in the long run being good to yourself and doing what you need to do for YOU is a far better way to live, as it allows you to have the reserve you need to be your best all around. It doesn't take much most times, and you will be amazed how quickly you will feel refreshed and again ready to take on the world.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Break*
> 
> Sometime around noon there was a knock on my door and the delivery man was here to take the package which contained my calendar project. As I saw the truck drive away, I felt a sense of relief that it was finally on its way. I had done all I could to make the project look good and it was now out of my hands.
> 
> I still have to finish up the writing of the instructions - but that was the easy part. My camera (and subsequently my computer) contained probably seventy pictures to choose from and to refine to include in the step by step directions and while that would take the better part of the day to accomplish, I felt confident that I had all that I needed to really and truly complete the assignment.
> 
> I was tired though, and after spending some time tidying up the house a bit, I had some lunch and decided that I was going to take a day off. It is difficult for me to do that. There always seems to be something calling at me that I either need to do or want to do or both. I am starting to figure that if I waited to have nothing to do to take some time off, I would never have a break. So I made the decision.
> 
> Many people say they wouldn't like to do woodworking (or painting) as a "job" because it would take the fun away from things if they have to do them on a daily basis. I know that I am a bit different, because usually I wake up each morning and can't wait to get to working on things - be it my blog here to show what I accomplished the previous day, or talking to customers and answering questions or starting something new. I truly love it and it is rare that I feel trapped into having to do something that I don't want.
> 
> But sometimes, I do get tired and feel the pressure of having to have things done by a certain time frame. While most of the time it pushes me to a higher level of accomplishment, there are some isolated times when I feel a bit anxious because I want a break and just can't take one in good conscience. These times are few and far between, but they do occur and I found that the way to safeguard myself from 'burning out' is to follow my own feelings and just let go every now and then. This was one of those times I needed to do that.
> 
> In the summer time, we are able to take off in the convertible on one of our 'day trips' and get away for a day without computers or phones or the like and get a change of scenery. It does wonders for both Keith and myself and usually upon our return we are fresh and inspired and have lots of ideas and energy to devote to work. In the winter months however, it is not as easy to put the job behind us, and it takes a bit more of an effort to refocus and let go of the day to day responsibilities of the business. But it is every bit as necessary (even more so I believe) to do so periodically in order to stay fresh and motivated and not feel bogged down by living the lifestyle that we do. (By that I mean eating, sleeping and breathing work.)
> 
> So yesterday, I spent the majority of the day making puzzles and other nonsense things of that nature. I found some beautiful photographs of cats and organized my computer and themes for my desktop (I love the Windows7 theme feature) and semi-watched some mindless TV while I did a couple of puzzles. I wasn't totally delinquent, as I still filled orders, answered the phone and answered emails, but I didn't do anything above and beyond. And I survived. And all is well.
> 
> I never made it to taking the nap yesterday, but that was OK. I got to catch up with a friend on the phone for an hour and I made a wicked pot of chili which was yummy on the cold, dreary and rainy day we had yesterday. I went to bed at my usual time, and I slept until almost seven, which is unheard of for me. My usual time that I get up is around five. But I feel it paid off. I awoke today feeling refreshed and good and I truly look forward to writing the instructions for the project and buttoning it up for good. It is going to be a great day today.
> 
> I want to share with you too some pictures that I took yesterday of my little all season tree. I think it looks incredible!
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> I used all of my hearts to decorate it, along with some shiny red bead garland. Along with the white lights, it looks quite festive and romantic. I left it lit yesterday, and it brightened up the dreariness of the day. I am glad I decided to make the effort to change it and decorate it for the seasons. It really adds a lot to our little place. I plan to make something for the top of it in a Valentine theme. Perhaps a cute cherub silhouette. But that may not happen until next year. That's OK though. No hurry.
> 
> I think that yesterday was a good lesson for me in taking care of myself. As a parent, business owner, and self-reliant individual, that isn't always the easiest thing to do. But a little time off can go a long way both physically and emotionally for our own well-being.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you are feeling frazzled. It all begins with being kind to yourself and taking care of your own needs too. So often we forget about ourselves and while it is sometimes perceived as being 'noble' to continually take care of those around you, in the long run being good to yourself and doing what you need to do for YOU is a far better way to live, as it allows you to have the reserve you need to be your best all around. It doesn't take much most times, and you will be amazed how quickly you will feel refreshed and again ready to take on the world.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Your tree looks awesome Sheila! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Break*
> 
> Sometime around noon there was a knock on my door and the delivery man was here to take the package which contained my calendar project. As I saw the truck drive away, I felt a sense of relief that it was finally on its way. I had done all I could to make the project look good and it was now out of my hands.
> 
> I still have to finish up the writing of the instructions - but that was the easy part. My camera (and subsequently my computer) contained probably seventy pictures to choose from and to refine to include in the step by step directions and while that would take the better part of the day to accomplish, I felt confident that I had all that I needed to really and truly complete the assignment.
> 
> I was tired though, and after spending some time tidying up the house a bit, I had some lunch and decided that I was going to take a day off. It is difficult for me to do that. There always seems to be something calling at me that I either need to do or want to do or both. I am starting to figure that if I waited to have nothing to do to take some time off, I would never have a break. So I made the decision.
> 
> Many people say they wouldn't like to do woodworking (or painting) as a "job" because it would take the fun away from things if they have to do them on a daily basis. I know that I am a bit different, because usually I wake up each morning and can't wait to get to working on things - be it my blog here to show what I accomplished the previous day, or talking to customers and answering questions or starting something new. I truly love it and it is rare that I feel trapped into having to do something that I don't want.
> 
> But sometimes, I do get tired and feel the pressure of having to have things done by a certain time frame. While most of the time it pushes me to a higher level of accomplishment, there are some isolated times when I feel a bit anxious because I want a break and just can't take one in good conscience. These times are few and far between, but they do occur and I found that the way to safeguard myself from 'burning out' is to follow my own feelings and just let go every now and then. This was one of those times I needed to do that.
> 
> In the summer time, we are able to take off in the convertible on one of our 'day trips' and get away for a day without computers or phones or the like and get a change of scenery. It does wonders for both Keith and myself and usually upon our return we are fresh and inspired and have lots of ideas and energy to devote to work. In the winter months however, it is not as easy to put the job behind us, and it takes a bit more of an effort to refocus and let go of the day to day responsibilities of the business. But it is every bit as necessary (even more so I believe) to do so periodically in order to stay fresh and motivated and not feel bogged down by living the lifestyle that we do. (By that I mean eating, sleeping and breathing work.)
> 
> So yesterday, I spent the majority of the day making puzzles and other nonsense things of that nature. I found some beautiful photographs of cats and organized my computer and themes for my desktop (I love the Windows7 theme feature) and semi-watched some mindless TV while I did a couple of puzzles. I wasn't totally delinquent, as I still filled orders, answered the phone and answered emails, but I didn't do anything above and beyond. And I survived. And all is well.
> 
> I never made it to taking the nap yesterday, but that was OK. I got to catch up with a friend on the phone for an hour and I made a wicked pot of chili which was yummy on the cold, dreary and rainy day we had yesterday. I went to bed at my usual time, and I slept until almost seven, which is unheard of for me. My usual time that I get up is around five. But I feel it paid off. I awoke today feeling refreshed and good and I truly look forward to writing the instructions for the project and buttoning it up for good. It is going to be a great day today.
> 
> I want to share with you too some pictures that I took yesterday of my little all season tree. I think it looks incredible!
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> I used all of my hearts to decorate it, along with some shiny red bead garland. Along with the white lights, it looks quite festive and romantic. I left it lit yesterday, and it brightened up the dreariness of the day. I am glad I decided to make the effort to change it and decorate it for the seasons. It really adds a lot to our little place. I plan to make something for the top of it in a Valentine theme. Perhaps a cute cherub silhouette. But that may not happen until next year. That's OK though. No hurry.
> 
> I think that yesterday was a good lesson for me in taking care of myself. As a parent, business owner, and self-reliant individual, that isn't always the easiest thing to do. But a little time off can go a long way both physically and emotionally for our own well-being.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you are feeling frazzled. It all begins with being kind to yourself and taking care of your own needs too. So often we forget about ourselves and while it is sometimes perceived as being 'noble' to continually take care of those around you, in the long run being good to yourself and doing what you need to do for YOU is a far better way to live, as it allows you to have the reserve you need to be your best all around. It doesn't take much most times, and you will be amazed how quickly you will feel refreshed and again ready to take on the world.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Know what you mean, even though it was 6 above 0 yesterday morning, the sunrise painted the sky a 
beautiful pink, and I just had to put on the gear and go cross country skiing out the back door for a hour
or so. Made for a wonderful break, and relaxed me for spending the day in my small shop playing with
the finish on some small bowls and doing some carving on some small figures that have not decided just
what they really are yet. I no longer worry about a business, but keeping the mind sharp and functioning
is necessary no matter what you are doing. Thank you for sharing, and I hope you, your cats & family
have a wonderful day.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Break*
> 
> Sometime around noon there was a knock on my door and the delivery man was here to take the package which contained my calendar project. As I saw the truck drive away, I felt a sense of relief that it was finally on its way. I had done all I could to make the project look good and it was now out of my hands.
> 
> I still have to finish up the writing of the instructions - but that was the easy part. My camera (and subsequently my computer) contained probably seventy pictures to choose from and to refine to include in the step by step directions and while that would take the better part of the day to accomplish, I felt confident that I had all that I needed to really and truly complete the assignment.
> 
> I was tired though, and after spending some time tidying up the house a bit, I had some lunch and decided that I was going to take a day off. It is difficult for me to do that. There always seems to be something calling at me that I either need to do or want to do or both. I am starting to figure that if I waited to have nothing to do to take some time off, I would never have a break. So I made the decision.
> 
> Many people say they wouldn't like to do woodworking (or painting) as a "job" because it would take the fun away from things if they have to do them on a daily basis. I know that I am a bit different, because usually I wake up each morning and can't wait to get to working on things - be it my blog here to show what I accomplished the previous day, or talking to customers and answering questions or starting something new. I truly love it and it is rare that I feel trapped into having to do something that I don't want.
> 
> But sometimes, I do get tired and feel the pressure of having to have things done by a certain time frame. While most of the time it pushes me to a higher level of accomplishment, there are some isolated times when I feel a bit anxious because I want a break and just can't take one in good conscience. These times are few and far between, but they do occur and I found that the way to safeguard myself from 'burning out' is to follow my own feelings and just let go every now and then. This was one of those times I needed to do that.
> 
> In the summer time, we are able to take off in the convertible on one of our 'day trips' and get away for a day without computers or phones or the like and get a change of scenery. It does wonders for both Keith and myself and usually upon our return we are fresh and inspired and have lots of ideas and energy to devote to work. In the winter months however, it is not as easy to put the job behind us, and it takes a bit more of an effort to refocus and let go of the day to day responsibilities of the business. But it is every bit as necessary (even more so I believe) to do so periodically in order to stay fresh and motivated and not feel bogged down by living the lifestyle that we do. (By that I mean eating, sleeping and breathing work.)
> 
> So yesterday, I spent the majority of the day making puzzles and other nonsense things of that nature. I found some beautiful photographs of cats and organized my computer and themes for my desktop (I love the Windows7 theme feature) and semi-watched some mindless TV while I did a couple of puzzles. I wasn't totally delinquent, as I still filled orders, answered the phone and answered emails, but I didn't do anything above and beyond. And I survived. And all is well.
> 
> I never made it to taking the nap yesterday, but that was OK. I got to catch up with a friend on the phone for an hour and I made a wicked pot of chili which was yummy on the cold, dreary and rainy day we had yesterday. I went to bed at my usual time, and I slept until almost seven, which is unheard of for me. My usual time that I get up is around five. But I feel it paid off. I awoke today feeling refreshed and good and I truly look forward to writing the instructions for the project and buttoning it up for good. It is going to be a great day today.
> 
> I want to share with you too some pictures that I took yesterday of my little all season tree. I think it looks incredible!
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> I used all of my hearts to decorate it, along with some shiny red bead garland. Along with the white lights, it looks quite festive and romantic. I left it lit yesterday, and it brightened up the dreariness of the day. I am glad I decided to make the effort to change it and decorate it for the seasons. It really adds a lot to our little place. I plan to make something for the top of it in a Valentine theme. Perhaps a cute cherub silhouette. But that may not happen until next year. That's OK though. No hurry.
> 
> I think that yesterday was a good lesson for me in taking care of myself. As a parent, business owner, and self-reliant individual, that isn't always the easiest thing to do. But a little time off can go a long way both physically and emotionally for our own well-being.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you are feeling frazzled. It all begins with being kind to yourself and taking care of your own needs too. So often we forget about ourselves and while it is sometimes perceived as being 'noble' to continually take care of those around you, in the long run being good to yourself and doing what you need to do for YOU is a far better way to live, as it allows you to have the reserve you need to be your best all around. It doesn't take much most times, and you will be amazed how quickly you will feel refreshed and again ready to take on the world.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Try to relax, you've earned it, Sheila.

Me, I can't stop the idea coming either.

I wish you well with the hearts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Break*
> 
> Sometime around noon there was a knock on my door and the delivery man was here to take the package which contained my calendar project. As I saw the truck drive away, I felt a sense of relief that it was finally on its way. I had done all I could to make the project look good and it was now out of my hands.
> 
> I still have to finish up the writing of the instructions - but that was the easy part. My camera (and subsequently my computer) contained probably seventy pictures to choose from and to refine to include in the step by step directions and while that would take the better part of the day to accomplish, I felt confident that I had all that I needed to really and truly complete the assignment.
> 
> I was tired though, and after spending some time tidying up the house a bit, I had some lunch and decided that I was going to take a day off. It is difficult for me to do that. There always seems to be something calling at me that I either need to do or want to do or both. I am starting to figure that if I waited to have nothing to do to take some time off, I would never have a break. So I made the decision.
> 
> Many people say they wouldn't like to do woodworking (or painting) as a "job" because it would take the fun away from things if they have to do them on a daily basis. I know that I am a bit different, because usually I wake up each morning and can't wait to get to working on things - be it my blog here to show what I accomplished the previous day, or talking to customers and answering questions or starting something new. I truly love it and it is rare that I feel trapped into having to do something that I don't want.
> 
> But sometimes, I do get tired and feel the pressure of having to have things done by a certain time frame. While most of the time it pushes me to a higher level of accomplishment, there are some isolated times when I feel a bit anxious because I want a break and just can't take one in good conscience. These times are few and far between, but they do occur and I found that the way to safeguard myself from 'burning out' is to follow my own feelings and just let go every now and then. This was one of those times I needed to do that.
> 
> In the summer time, we are able to take off in the convertible on one of our 'day trips' and get away for a day without computers or phones or the like and get a change of scenery. It does wonders for both Keith and myself and usually upon our return we are fresh and inspired and have lots of ideas and energy to devote to work. In the winter months however, it is not as easy to put the job behind us, and it takes a bit more of an effort to refocus and let go of the day to day responsibilities of the business. But it is every bit as necessary (even more so I believe) to do so periodically in order to stay fresh and motivated and not feel bogged down by living the lifestyle that we do. (By that I mean eating, sleeping and breathing work.)
> 
> So yesterday, I spent the majority of the day making puzzles and other nonsense things of that nature. I found some beautiful photographs of cats and organized my computer and themes for my desktop (I love the Windows7 theme feature) and semi-watched some mindless TV while I did a couple of puzzles. I wasn't totally delinquent, as I still filled orders, answered the phone and answered emails, but I didn't do anything above and beyond. And I survived. And all is well.
> 
> I never made it to taking the nap yesterday, but that was OK. I got to catch up with a friend on the phone for an hour and I made a wicked pot of chili which was yummy on the cold, dreary and rainy day we had yesterday. I went to bed at my usual time, and I slept until almost seven, which is unheard of for me. My usual time that I get up is around five. But I feel it paid off. I awoke today feeling refreshed and good and I truly look forward to writing the instructions for the project and buttoning it up for good. It is going to be a great day today.
> 
> I want to share with you too some pictures that I took yesterday of my little all season tree. I think it looks incredible!
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> 
> From My Valentine Tree 2012
> 
> I used all of my hearts to decorate it, along with some shiny red bead garland. Along with the white lights, it looks quite festive and romantic. I left it lit yesterday, and it brightened up the dreariness of the day. I am glad I decided to make the effort to change it and decorate it for the seasons. It really adds a lot to our little place. I plan to make something for the top of it in a Valentine theme. Perhaps a cute cherub silhouette. But that may not happen until next year. That's OK though. No hurry.
> 
> I think that yesterday was a good lesson for me in taking care of myself. As a parent, business owner, and self-reliant individual, that isn't always the easiest thing to do. But a little time off can go a long way both physically and emotionally for our own well-being.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you are feeling frazzled. It all begins with being kind to yourself and taking care of your own needs too. So often we forget about ourselves and while it is sometimes perceived as being 'noble' to continually take care of those around you, in the long run being good to yourself and doing what you need to do for YOU is a far better way to live, as it allows you to have the reserve you need to be your best all around. It doesn't take much most times, and you will be amazed how quickly you will feel refreshed and again ready to take on the world.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Yes, I feel pretty good today. Refreshed and good about things. Nice to change the pace for a bit. Even if it is just for a little while.  Thanks guys!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*

Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.

Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:










I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!

I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.

I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?

But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"

And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.

It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!

Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.

I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.

I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.

I'll be here. You can count on it!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!



Here's to the next 1/2 million!!!  
Well deserved attention. 
Congrats


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Congrats on all those reads. It is certainly well deserved.


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Always a pleasure to read your blogs, Sheila.
And… to be a friend.
Ellen


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


don't forget 100 million words
and 200 tons of coffee

great to awake to your posts sheila

thank you !


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Well deserved indeed, but not surprising!!
Your positive, can-do attitude and up-beat personality are infectious, and the "Pink Cloud" World that you describe so well, is an appealing oasis during these troubled times…
Hey! And let's not forget your Talent!!
I hope I'm lucky enough, to be your Millionth reader… 
I'm a little curious about the 167 Personal Messages notification on the screen image though…?!
Do you get that many every day?!
Holy Cats!! :-D


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


I think David (Patron) said it quite well.

Congrats.

Lee


----------



## 2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Congrats Sheila!!!


----------



## JoeyG

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Way to go in both the number of blog post and the number of reads. I know I look forward to them.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


na I´m sure the last diggit looking thing is just a fly on the screen …. LOL
congrat´s Sheila 
I´m with Mike …........glad I ain´t have that many Pm´s every day to go thrugh 
unless I cuold enheritge your speed reading and writting tecnic tomorrow and 
a bucket full of energie luckely fall on my head 

have a great day on the pink cloud you deserve it

take care
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Well deserved, Sheila. Porgy or Bess sit on my lap as I type as well. Its an amazing place here, isn't it?


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


WOW!

It's amazing how things add up isn't it?

*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !*

It's good to know that you'll keep on a counting & writing!

Does the Search command cover Blogs? If so, it might be worth a try… (???)

Have a good one!


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


If you could get LJ's to pay you royalties you could quit your day job…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Well what a nice set of comments I came home to!!! You guys are all awesome! You sure make it fun around here. I saw my friend Bernie today while in Digby. He is always saying I should write a book. I tell him to get a computer because I HAVE pretty much written a book and I am working on one the size of 'War and Peace' it seems! When I told him the number of reads, he said I should charge a dollar for each. Bob - you two are on the same wave length. I told him that I was glad that I wasn't the one being charged to write!

I am looking forward to seeing if I hit a million. I am going to forget about it a while though because it isn't going to happen anytime soon. It was just fun to think about it today, anyway. Maybe if (when) I do get a million, I will get a LJ T-shirt or something cool like that (hint, hint!)

Thanks again for everything! You all sure make it fun!  (((GROUP HUG)))

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


As they say in my old neighborhood in the north end of Toronto, Mazel Tov!

Paul


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Everyword counts and been said… Pinoy shouts "MABUHAY" ... LONG LIVE!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


Oh, and I forgot to mention . . .
No, I don't get 167 messages a day here! LOL I am just lazy and I read the messages from the notifications that come to my email box. Many times I have the email of those who message me and do it that way. I don't always get notified on messages (I don't know if it is gmail or what) so a lot of times I forget to look or miss them for a couple of days. I suppose I should go back and tidy things up there in my message box, but I haven't got around to it. If I see the number change from 167, which is the number of unopened ones in there that I responded to via gmail, then I go check. It's a dumb system but works for me. 

Sheila


----------



## Jack_T

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me Here on Lumberjocks*
> 
> Most of you who know me know that I am not a 'numbers girl'. While I know that statistics are an important way to measure things, I usually don't notice them much. I kind of noticed when I reached the top of the blog list, only because it is right there for us to see whenever we click on the blog page. I didn't think much of it at first, but I do think it is kind of cool in a way. It isn't that I have something astounding and earth shaking to share with you all every day, but I suppose it shows that I am a creature of habit and writing here every day has definitely become one of them. Slow and steady wins the race and all of that.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked me a question regarding something that I had mentioned in one of my previous blogs. As you can see by the entry number here, I have almost 600 posts in this series and it isn't always easy for me to pinpoint what I said where. I went to the main page for this series to look through the entries. While I was there, I noticed something that kind of surprised and shocked me. In looking at the number of reads for this series, here is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look to that number twice to make sure the number was what I thought it was. Over half a* million* reads!
> 
> I remember the first day that I wrote here. I never had any intention whatsoever of making this a daily ritual. I was looking to market my site a bit and grow my business and the thought of writing to people I didn't know scared the heck out of me, much like when you have to get up in front of people and say a speech. I thought "who would ever be interested in what I had to say or read this anyway?" I didn't know if I would be accepted or considered a lightweight because all I did was scroll saw and not build boxes or cabinets or have a big shop. Besides that, I am a "jockette" rather than a "jock" and even though I hate to think that it would matter, to some people it does.
> 
> I remember finishing my first post and hitting the 'send' button and wondering if I would be laughed at or ignored or who knows what. Would people really care what I had to say? Would I ever be able to offer anything to others?
> 
> But by the time I got out of the shower and checked, I already had about 10 reads. I was excited! By lunch time there were about 50. I thought to myself "Wow! 50 people took the time to read!"
> 
> And then the comments began to come and with that the friendships started to develop. No longer was I writing to a black hole. I was having my morning coffee and writing to my *friends*. It was as if I was talking to Martyn in England, Dennis in Denmark, and Grizzman in Alabama and Jim in Oregon all at the same time. It got to be like I was having coffee with them in a cool little shop and we talked of projects and business and even families and our lives every morning. (Of course, my kitties were roaming freely or sleeping on my lap!) And day by day the numbers grew to too many wonderful people to mention here.
> 
> It was easy to become addicted to such a great atmosphere. Whether you read or comment every day, I know you are all out there and now I also gained friends from posting this on Facebook and my own site. When you think about it, it is so darn cool!
> 
> Thank you all so much for joining me here for coffee every day. Whether you stop in once a week, once a month or every day, you have made my life indescribably better. Seeing that number really kind of blew my mind. To think that that many times people took the time to read what I had to say here is amazing. I hope in some small way I have given back even a fraction of all the good that you have brought to me. I want to thank Martin and the others who run the site for allowing such a wonderful forum for us all to communicate through and share not only our love of wood, but our love of life.
> 
> I have an eye doctors appointment today, so I have to keep this short. I did finish up my written instructions for the calendar project yesterday so it is officially put to bed. I hit the "send" button for emailing the instructions at 10:15 last night and slept like a log.
> 
> I also had some new opportunities come my way yesterday and I can't wait to return later today and begin working on them. I will talk more about that tomorrow though, as I do have to run so I am not late.
> 
> I'll be here. You can count on it!


That is quite an accomplishment. Congratulations and thanks for the wonderful reads.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Decisions, Decisions . . . *

Every day we are faced with hundreds of decisions to make. Most of them are simple and we don't even notice we are making them. (What flavour of jelly you put on your toast, for example.) Some of them are more important and have lasting consequences. (While sitting in the eye doctor's office and looking at a chart - "Which looks better to you? A or B?") And others still may or may not have lasting impacts, but may eventually have a cumulative effect on you in the long run. (Should I have cream in my coffee because it really makes it yummy, or should I behave and have 1% milk?)










Without really realizing it, we are molding and shaping our lives through hundreds of these daily choices we make. Fortunately we have trained ourselves to do this without thinking for the most part. If we had to carefully think about and consider each and every decision that we come across during the day we would be exhausted before noon, and probably get little accomplished.

Every so often though, we do have to put thought into making a decision. While there are times when we are confident in ourselves and know that what are choices are will be beneficial to our overall being, there are others when there is more of a grey area and we aren't certain of the path that we should follow.

Lately I have come across a situation like that with my business. While many designers struggle to keep coming up with fresh and new designs on a daily basis, most of the time I find the opposite true for myself - I have too many different ideas and don't know which one to do first.

I know that is a good problem for a designer to have, but it can still raise my anxiety level as much as having a dry spell does. It kind of reminds me of playing roulette - which square do you bet on? Will the number you put your money on be the one that will pay off? Or will you choose wrong and invest your time and energy on red while you watch the little ball fall into the black space?

For me that analogy is pretty realistic. We all know the state of the economy and small businesses such as mine are very volatile at this point in time. I think the entire craft industry is and I am sure that many of you are aware of it. People who are struggling to pay their mortgages and keep their jobs just don't want to spend their time or money on creating and crafting right now. The more people that struggle, the more people we lose as customers on both ends of the scale - those who buy patterns to create items themselves and also those who buy the finished items. This I believe not only affects the painting and crafting industry in general, but the woodworking and furniture industry as a whole. I have noticed that everyone is quite cautious from the designers all the way down the chain to the shops themselves that sell furniture and gift ware.

So how do we overcome this phenomenon?

I believe that one answer is to be flexible and diverse. It only makes sense to not 'place all your eggs in one basket' and depend on one avenue to make your living in this type of field. Even if it is as simple as having your finished goods in several different shops, it could help you avoid a disastrous meltdown if that shop were to drop your line of articles or go out of business. While diversification means a lot more work on your part, I believe that the extra time you spend in having several outlets is well invested.

I am going through some very difficult decisions business-wise right now. It seems that I have several deadlines looming from different sources that need consideration and subsequent action on my part. My usual juggling act includes doing work for the magazine, the wholesalers and my own site. It seems that those are my usual main responsibilities and over the years I am fairly good at dealing with those three efficiently.

But as my business grows (and I WANT it to grow) there are more things added to the mix. I have had the opportunity to write some articles for a well known company who makes some great woodworking tools and equipment. While this is not a paying position, it is great exposure for me and I would classify it under the category of 'advertising' for myself and my business. I also have the opportunity to work again with The Artist's Club - the wholesaler that distributed my little skating pond scene last year. It seems that they were satisfied with the results of the sales and are open to considering anything new that I come up with for them to carry. Of course it isn't a given (nothing is) but it gives me the opportunity to implement my designs and name into the decorative painting market - something that I love to do also - and keeps that avenue open for further development for my company in the future. I also saw this cool technique that can be applied to both woodworking and painting and I am awaiting delivery of my supplies so that I can play with it and see how I can use it in my design work for all of you to enjoy. I think it is something that will be fun and cool and while it may not be for everyone, it will appeal to lots of the people that I talk to on a daily basis.

And then there are the videos and further teaching of both woodworking and painting. There are several more lessons I would love to tack on to the series that is here on Lumberjocks. Based on questions I receive from customers, I think that they would be appreciated.

Many of you have probably guessed that I enjoy writing too. There are several articles that I want to write that I believe would be beneficial to woodworkers and painter alike. While writing this blog is like a mini-article some days, I feel that because of the positive feedback that I get from those who read it, people really do enjoy and appreciate the information that is shared through it.

So I am standing here at the crossroads today, trying to figure which direction to go. The roulette wheel is spinning and I am not sure whether to pick a black or a red square on which I will invest my time. The magazine deadline (for the moment) is met, and while I have another wholesale catalog deadline up in a few days, I don't feel as if I will be able to make another quality pattern in time for the cut off. I would rather work in another direction right now and build up some excellent patterns to offer them for the next cut-off which will only be in a few months anyway. They do have quite an arsenal of my patterns available - many which just missed the last catalog cut-off or there wasn't room for them, and I would rather be represented by good designs rather than shoddy ones that are done in a hurry. Quality not quantity and all of that.

I am leaning in the direction of the Artist's Club for today. I have had good response from many painters who have visited my site and I would love to have more to offer them. Designing some new painting designs not only enhances the painting side of my site, but also adds to the woodworking side as it allows me to offer some surfaces for those who don't cut their own wood. Also, many of my woodworking customers also paint or want to paint or have significant others who paint and enjoy these types of patterns too. (Oh - and I still have to develop the magnetic sheets in regards to the painting designs, too. I almost forgot about that!)

I think that this may be a good start for today anyway. While I will never be absolutely certain that something will be successful and sell and help my business, I am sure that by doing my best to cover many bases I am building security in the business as a whole. If one leg happens to fall on disaster, the more outlets that I have, the less the impact that one leg will be. In these precarious times, I think that is the way to go.

I hope you all have a great day today. May all your decisions be good ones. (I decided to have cream in the FIRST cup of coffee, and milk after that - a nice 'treat' and compromise!)


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions . . . *
> 
> Every day we are faced with hundreds of decisions to make. Most of them are simple and we don't even notice we are making them. (What flavour of jelly you put on your toast, for example.) Some of them are more important and have lasting consequences. (While sitting in the eye doctor's office and looking at a chart - "Which looks better to you? A or B?") And others still may or may not have lasting impacts, but may eventually have a cumulative effect on you in the long run. (Should I have cream in my coffee because it really makes it yummy, or should I behave and have 1% milk?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without really realizing it, we are molding and shaping our lives through hundreds of these daily choices we make. Fortunately we have trained ourselves to do this without thinking for the most part. If we had to carefully think about and consider each and every decision that we come across during the day we would be exhausted before noon, and probably get little accomplished.
> 
> Every so often though, we do have to put thought into making a decision. While there are times when we are confident in ourselves and know that what are choices are will be beneficial to our overall being, there are others when there is more of a grey area and we aren't certain of the path that we should follow.
> 
> Lately I have come across a situation like that with my business. While many designers struggle to keep coming up with fresh and new designs on a daily basis, most of the time I find the opposite true for myself - I have too many different ideas and don't know which one to do first.
> 
> I know that is a good problem for a designer to have, but it can still raise my anxiety level as much as having a dry spell does. It kind of reminds me of playing roulette - which square do you bet on? Will the number you put your money on be the one that will pay off? Or will you choose wrong and invest your time and energy on red while you watch the little ball fall into the black space?
> 
> For me that analogy is pretty realistic. We all know the state of the economy and small businesses such as mine are very volatile at this point in time. I think the entire craft industry is and I am sure that many of you are aware of it. People who are struggling to pay their mortgages and keep their jobs just don't want to spend their time or money on creating and crafting right now. The more people that struggle, the more people we lose as customers on both ends of the scale - those who buy patterns to create items themselves and also those who buy the finished items. This I believe not only affects the painting and crafting industry in general, but the woodworking and furniture industry as a whole. I have noticed that everyone is quite cautious from the designers all the way down the chain to the shops themselves that sell furniture and gift ware.
> 
> So how do we overcome this phenomenon?
> 
> I believe that one answer is to be flexible and diverse. It only makes sense to not 'place all your eggs in one basket' and depend on one avenue to make your living in this type of field. Even if it is as simple as having your finished goods in several different shops, it could help you avoid a disastrous meltdown if that shop were to drop your line of articles or go out of business. While diversification means a lot more work on your part, I believe that the extra time you spend in having several outlets is well invested.
> 
> I am going through some very difficult decisions business-wise right now. It seems that I have several deadlines looming from different sources that need consideration and subsequent action on my part. My usual juggling act includes doing work for the magazine, the wholesalers and my own site. It seems that those are my usual main responsibilities and over the years I am fairly good at dealing with those three efficiently.
> 
> But as my business grows (and I WANT it to grow) there are more things added to the mix. I have had the opportunity to write some articles for a well known company who makes some great woodworking tools and equipment. While this is not a paying position, it is great exposure for me and I would classify it under the category of 'advertising' for myself and my business. I also have the opportunity to work again with The Artist's Club - the wholesaler that distributed my little skating pond scene last year. It seems that they were satisfied with the results of the sales and are open to considering anything new that I come up with for them to carry. Of course it isn't a given (nothing is) but it gives me the opportunity to implement my designs and name into the decorative painting market - something that I love to do also - and keeps that avenue open for further development for my company in the future. I also saw this cool technique that can be applied to both woodworking and painting and I am awaiting delivery of my supplies so that I can play with it and see how I can use it in my design work for all of you to enjoy. I think it is something that will be fun and cool and while it may not be for everyone, it will appeal to lots of the people that I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> And then there are the videos and further teaching of both woodworking and painting. There are several more lessons I would love to tack on to the series that is here on Lumberjocks. Based on questions I receive from customers, I think that they would be appreciated.
> 
> Many of you have probably guessed that I enjoy writing too. There are several articles that I want to write that I believe would be beneficial to woodworkers and painter alike. While writing this blog is like a mini-article some days, I feel that because of the positive feedback that I get from those who read it, people really do enjoy and appreciate the information that is shared through it.
> 
> So I am standing here at the crossroads today, trying to figure which direction to go. The roulette wheel is spinning and I am not sure whether to pick a black or a red square on which I will invest my time. The magazine deadline (for the moment) is met, and while I have another wholesale catalog deadline up in a few days, I don't feel as if I will be able to make another quality pattern in time for the cut off. I would rather work in another direction right now and build up some excellent patterns to offer them for the next cut-off which will only be in a few months anyway. They do have quite an arsenal of my patterns available - many which just missed the last catalog cut-off or there wasn't room for them, and I would rather be represented by good designs rather than shoddy ones that are done in a hurry. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I am leaning in the direction of the Artist's Club for today. I have had good response from many painters who have visited my site and I would love to have more to offer them. Designing some new painting designs not only enhances the painting side of my site, but also adds to the woodworking side as it allows me to offer some surfaces for those who don't cut their own wood. Also, many of my woodworking customers also paint or want to paint or have significant others who paint and enjoy these types of patterns too. (Oh - and I still have to develop the magnetic sheets in regards to the painting designs, too. I almost forgot about that!)
> 
> I think that this may be a good start for today anyway. While I will never be absolutely certain that something will be successful and sell and help my business, I am sure that by doing my best to cover many bases I am building security in the business as a whole. If one leg happens to fall on disaster, the more outlets that I have, the less the impact that one leg will be. In these precarious times, I think that is the way to go.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. May all your decisions be good ones. (I decided to have cream in the FIRST cup of coffee, and milk after that - a nice 'treat' and compromise!)


Good morning Sheila,
We have noticed the same type of thinking from our customers. They seem to want more useful items and what we stock is what we consider "dust collectors". This past craft show season we mixed in more items like trivets and paper plate holders and even Ipad holders and those fairly flew out of our booth. In our neck of the woods the only crafters that make a lot of sales are the ones that have food or knitted items like hats and mittens. You can be sure that we will have even more non dust collectors this year.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions . . . *
> 
> Every day we are faced with hundreds of decisions to make. Most of them are simple and we don't even notice we are making them. (What flavour of jelly you put on your toast, for example.) Some of them are more important and have lasting consequences. (While sitting in the eye doctor's office and looking at a chart - "Which looks better to you? A or B?") And others still may or may not have lasting impacts, but may eventually have a cumulative effect on you in the long run. (Should I have cream in my coffee because it really makes it yummy, or should I behave and have 1% milk?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without really realizing it, we are molding and shaping our lives through hundreds of these daily choices we make. Fortunately we have trained ourselves to do this without thinking for the most part. If we had to carefully think about and consider each and every decision that we come across during the day we would be exhausted before noon, and probably get little accomplished.
> 
> Every so often though, we do have to put thought into making a decision. While there are times when we are confident in ourselves and know that what are choices are will be beneficial to our overall being, there are others when there is more of a grey area and we aren't certain of the path that we should follow.
> 
> Lately I have come across a situation like that with my business. While many designers struggle to keep coming up with fresh and new designs on a daily basis, most of the time I find the opposite true for myself - I have too many different ideas and don't know which one to do first.
> 
> I know that is a good problem for a designer to have, but it can still raise my anxiety level as much as having a dry spell does. It kind of reminds me of playing roulette - which square do you bet on? Will the number you put your money on be the one that will pay off? Or will you choose wrong and invest your time and energy on red while you watch the little ball fall into the black space?
> 
> For me that analogy is pretty realistic. We all know the state of the economy and small businesses such as mine are very volatile at this point in time. I think the entire craft industry is and I am sure that many of you are aware of it. People who are struggling to pay their mortgages and keep their jobs just don't want to spend their time or money on creating and crafting right now. The more people that struggle, the more people we lose as customers on both ends of the scale - those who buy patterns to create items themselves and also those who buy the finished items. This I believe not only affects the painting and crafting industry in general, but the woodworking and furniture industry as a whole. I have noticed that everyone is quite cautious from the designers all the way down the chain to the shops themselves that sell furniture and gift ware.
> 
> So how do we overcome this phenomenon?
> 
> I believe that one answer is to be flexible and diverse. It only makes sense to not 'place all your eggs in one basket' and depend on one avenue to make your living in this type of field. Even if it is as simple as having your finished goods in several different shops, it could help you avoid a disastrous meltdown if that shop were to drop your line of articles or go out of business. While diversification means a lot more work on your part, I believe that the extra time you spend in having several outlets is well invested.
> 
> I am going through some very difficult decisions business-wise right now. It seems that I have several deadlines looming from different sources that need consideration and subsequent action on my part. My usual juggling act includes doing work for the magazine, the wholesalers and my own site. It seems that those are my usual main responsibilities and over the years I am fairly good at dealing with those three efficiently.
> 
> But as my business grows (and I WANT it to grow) there are more things added to the mix. I have had the opportunity to write some articles for a well known company who makes some great woodworking tools and equipment. While this is not a paying position, it is great exposure for me and I would classify it under the category of 'advertising' for myself and my business. I also have the opportunity to work again with The Artist's Club - the wholesaler that distributed my little skating pond scene last year. It seems that they were satisfied with the results of the sales and are open to considering anything new that I come up with for them to carry. Of course it isn't a given (nothing is) but it gives me the opportunity to implement my designs and name into the decorative painting market - something that I love to do also - and keeps that avenue open for further development for my company in the future. I also saw this cool technique that can be applied to both woodworking and painting and I am awaiting delivery of my supplies so that I can play with it and see how I can use it in my design work for all of you to enjoy. I think it is something that will be fun and cool and while it may not be for everyone, it will appeal to lots of the people that I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> And then there are the videos and further teaching of both woodworking and painting. There are several more lessons I would love to tack on to the series that is here on Lumberjocks. Based on questions I receive from customers, I think that they would be appreciated.
> 
> Many of you have probably guessed that I enjoy writing too. There are several articles that I want to write that I believe would be beneficial to woodworkers and painter alike. While writing this blog is like a mini-article some days, I feel that because of the positive feedback that I get from those who read it, people really do enjoy and appreciate the information that is shared through it.
> 
> So I am standing here at the crossroads today, trying to figure which direction to go. The roulette wheel is spinning and I am not sure whether to pick a black or a red square on which I will invest my time. The magazine deadline (for the moment) is met, and while I have another wholesale catalog deadline up in a few days, I don't feel as if I will be able to make another quality pattern in time for the cut off. I would rather work in another direction right now and build up some excellent patterns to offer them for the next cut-off which will only be in a few months anyway. They do have quite an arsenal of my patterns available - many which just missed the last catalog cut-off or there wasn't room for them, and I would rather be represented by good designs rather than shoddy ones that are done in a hurry. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I am leaning in the direction of the Artist's Club for today. I have had good response from many painters who have visited my site and I would love to have more to offer them. Designing some new painting designs not only enhances the painting side of my site, but also adds to the woodworking side as it allows me to offer some surfaces for those who don't cut their own wood. Also, many of my woodworking customers also paint or want to paint or have significant others who paint and enjoy these types of patterns too. (Oh - and I still have to develop the magnetic sheets in regards to the painting designs, too. I almost forgot about that!)
> 
> I think that this may be a good start for today anyway. While I will never be absolutely certain that something will be successful and sell and help my business, I am sure that by doing my best to cover many bases I am building security in the business as a whole. If one leg happens to fall on disaster, the more outlets that I have, the less the impact that one leg will be. In these precarious times, I think that is the way to go.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. May all your decisions be good ones. (I decided to have cream in the FIRST cup of coffee, and milk after that - a nice 'treat' and compromise!)


I love your articles and read most or all of them. This one is of great interest to me for several reasons. The information I have shared in my blog being one and also wanting to grow my own business. Plus I really love the cartoon like pictures you put in some of these. My wife and i were just having a discussion about the thinking of our cat and cats in general. Now you have answered the question and I have copied it (the cartoon) and forwarded. Today will be another great day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions . . . *
> 
> Every day we are faced with hundreds of decisions to make. Most of them are simple and we don't even notice we are making them. (What flavour of jelly you put on your toast, for example.) Some of them are more important and have lasting consequences. (While sitting in the eye doctor's office and looking at a chart - "Which looks better to you? A or B?") And others still may or may not have lasting impacts, but may eventually have a cumulative effect on you in the long run. (Should I have cream in my coffee because it really makes it yummy, or should I behave and have 1% milk?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without really realizing it, we are molding and shaping our lives through hundreds of these daily choices we make. Fortunately we have trained ourselves to do this without thinking for the most part. If we had to carefully think about and consider each and every decision that we come across during the day we would be exhausted before noon, and probably get little accomplished.
> 
> Every so often though, we do have to put thought into making a decision. While there are times when we are confident in ourselves and know that what are choices are will be beneficial to our overall being, there are others when there is more of a grey area and we aren't certain of the path that we should follow.
> 
> Lately I have come across a situation like that with my business. While many designers struggle to keep coming up with fresh and new designs on a daily basis, most of the time I find the opposite true for myself - I have too many different ideas and don't know which one to do first.
> 
> I know that is a good problem for a designer to have, but it can still raise my anxiety level as much as having a dry spell does. It kind of reminds me of playing roulette - which square do you bet on? Will the number you put your money on be the one that will pay off? Or will you choose wrong and invest your time and energy on red while you watch the little ball fall into the black space?
> 
> For me that analogy is pretty realistic. We all know the state of the economy and small businesses such as mine are very volatile at this point in time. I think the entire craft industry is and I am sure that many of you are aware of it. People who are struggling to pay their mortgages and keep their jobs just don't want to spend their time or money on creating and crafting right now. The more people that struggle, the more people we lose as customers on both ends of the scale - those who buy patterns to create items themselves and also those who buy the finished items. This I believe not only affects the painting and crafting industry in general, but the woodworking and furniture industry as a whole. I have noticed that everyone is quite cautious from the designers all the way down the chain to the shops themselves that sell furniture and gift ware.
> 
> So how do we overcome this phenomenon?
> 
> I believe that one answer is to be flexible and diverse. It only makes sense to not 'place all your eggs in one basket' and depend on one avenue to make your living in this type of field. Even if it is as simple as having your finished goods in several different shops, it could help you avoid a disastrous meltdown if that shop were to drop your line of articles or go out of business. While diversification means a lot more work on your part, I believe that the extra time you spend in having several outlets is well invested.
> 
> I am going through some very difficult decisions business-wise right now. It seems that I have several deadlines looming from different sources that need consideration and subsequent action on my part. My usual juggling act includes doing work for the magazine, the wholesalers and my own site. It seems that those are my usual main responsibilities and over the years I am fairly good at dealing with those three efficiently.
> 
> But as my business grows (and I WANT it to grow) there are more things added to the mix. I have had the opportunity to write some articles for a well known company who makes some great woodworking tools and equipment. While this is not a paying position, it is great exposure for me and I would classify it under the category of 'advertising' for myself and my business. I also have the opportunity to work again with The Artist's Club - the wholesaler that distributed my little skating pond scene last year. It seems that they were satisfied with the results of the sales and are open to considering anything new that I come up with for them to carry. Of course it isn't a given (nothing is) but it gives me the opportunity to implement my designs and name into the decorative painting market - something that I love to do also - and keeps that avenue open for further development for my company in the future. I also saw this cool technique that can be applied to both woodworking and painting and I am awaiting delivery of my supplies so that I can play with it and see how I can use it in my design work for all of you to enjoy. I think it is something that will be fun and cool and while it may not be for everyone, it will appeal to lots of the people that I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> And then there are the videos and further teaching of both woodworking and painting. There are several more lessons I would love to tack on to the series that is here on Lumberjocks. Based on questions I receive from customers, I think that they would be appreciated.
> 
> Many of you have probably guessed that I enjoy writing too. There are several articles that I want to write that I believe would be beneficial to woodworkers and painter alike. While writing this blog is like a mini-article some days, I feel that because of the positive feedback that I get from those who read it, people really do enjoy and appreciate the information that is shared through it.
> 
> So I am standing here at the crossroads today, trying to figure which direction to go. The roulette wheel is spinning and I am not sure whether to pick a black or a red square on which I will invest my time. The magazine deadline (for the moment) is met, and while I have another wholesale catalog deadline up in a few days, I don't feel as if I will be able to make another quality pattern in time for the cut off. I would rather work in another direction right now and build up some excellent patterns to offer them for the next cut-off which will only be in a few months anyway. They do have quite an arsenal of my patterns available - many which just missed the last catalog cut-off or there wasn't room for them, and I would rather be represented by good designs rather than shoddy ones that are done in a hurry. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I am leaning in the direction of the Artist's Club for today. I have had good response from many painters who have visited my site and I would love to have more to offer them. Designing some new painting designs not only enhances the painting side of my site, but also adds to the woodworking side as it allows me to offer some surfaces for those who don't cut their own wood. Also, many of my woodworking customers also paint or want to paint or have significant others who paint and enjoy these types of patterns too. (Oh - and I still have to develop the magnetic sheets in regards to the painting designs, too. I almost forgot about that!)
> 
> I think that this may be a good start for today anyway. While I will never be absolutely certain that something will be successful and sell and help my business, I am sure that by doing my best to cover many bases I am building security in the business as a whole. If one leg happens to fall on disaster, the more outlets that I have, the less the impact that one leg will be. In these precarious times, I think that is the way to go.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. May all your decisions be good ones. (I decided to have cream in the FIRST cup of coffee, and milk after that - a nice 'treat' and compromise!)


good blog today, you are right about making so many decisions and its amazing our brains are able to do this, it will be interesting to see how your business can grow, you have so many ideas, i cant help but think that there is many options for you to go in…well ive decided to get out of bed and head to the shop, im working on two boxes now…then i will work on another larger one for a friend in utah…...wow…thats a lot of decisions…my brain might be on over load…lol…...have a great day…grizz


----------



## scrollmateg

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions . . . *
> 
> Every day we are faced with hundreds of decisions to make. Most of them are simple and we don't even notice we are making them. (What flavour of jelly you put on your toast, for example.) Some of them are more important and have lasting consequences. (While sitting in the eye doctor's office and looking at a chart - "Which looks better to you? A or B?") And others still may or may not have lasting impacts, but may eventually have a cumulative effect on you in the long run. (Should I have cream in my coffee because it really makes it yummy, or should I behave and have 1% milk?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without really realizing it, we are molding and shaping our lives through hundreds of these daily choices we make. Fortunately we have trained ourselves to do this without thinking for the most part. If we had to carefully think about and consider each and every decision that we come across during the day we would be exhausted before noon, and probably get little accomplished.
> 
> Every so often though, we do have to put thought into making a decision. While there are times when we are confident in ourselves and know that what are choices are will be beneficial to our overall being, there are others when there is more of a grey area and we aren't certain of the path that we should follow.
> 
> Lately I have come across a situation like that with my business. While many designers struggle to keep coming up with fresh and new designs on a daily basis, most of the time I find the opposite true for myself - I have too many different ideas and don't know which one to do first.
> 
> I know that is a good problem for a designer to have, but it can still raise my anxiety level as much as having a dry spell does. It kind of reminds me of playing roulette - which square do you bet on? Will the number you put your money on be the one that will pay off? Or will you choose wrong and invest your time and energy on red while you watch the little ball fall into the black space?
> 
> For me that analogy is pretty realistic. We all know the state of the economy and small businesses such as mine are very volatile at this point in time. I think the entire craft industry is and I am sure that many of you are aware of it. People who are struggling to pay their mortgages and keep their jobs just don't want to spend their time or money on creating and crafting right now. The more people that struggle, the more people we lose as customers on both ends of the scale - those who buy patterns to create items themselves and also those who buy the finished items. This I believe not only affects the painting and crafting industry in general, but the woodworking and furniture industry as a whole. I have noticed that everyone is quite cautious from the designers all the way down the chain to the shops themselves that sell furniture and gift ware.
> 
> So how do we overcome this phenomenon?
> 
> I believe that one answer is to be flexible and diverse. It only makes sense to not 'place all your eggs in one basket' and depend on one avenue to make your living in this type of field. Even if it is as simple as having your finished goods in several different shops, it could help you avoid a disastrous meltdown if that shop were to drop your line of articles or go out of business. While diversification means a lot more work on your part, I believe that the extra time you spend in having several outlets is well invested.
> 
> I am going through some very difficult decisions business-wise right now. It seems that I have several deadlines looming from different sources that need consideration and subsequent action on my part. My usual juggling act includes doing work for the magazine, the wholesalers and my own site. It seems that those are my usual main responsibilities and over the years I am fairly good at dealing with those three efficiently.
> 
> But as my business grows (and I WANT it to grow) there are more things added to the mix. I have had the opportunity to write some articles for a well known company who makes some great woodworking tools and equipment. While this is not a paying position, it is great exposure for me and I would classify it under the category of 'advertising' for myself and my business. I also have the opportunity to work again with The Artist's Club - the wholesaler that distributed my little skating pond scene last year. It seems that they were satisfied with the results of the sales and are open to considering anything new that I come up with for them to carry. Of course it isn't a given (nothing is) but it gives me the opportunity to implement my designs and name into the decorative painting market - something that I love to do also - and keeps that avenue open for further development for my company in the future. I also saw this cool technique that can be applied to both woodworking and painting and I am awaiting delivery of my supplies so that I can play with it and see how I can use it in my design work for all of you to enjoy. I think it is something that will be fun and cool and while it may not be for everyone, it will appeal to lots of the people that I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> And then there are the videos and further teaching of both woodworking and painting. There are several more lessons I would love to tack on to the series that is here on Lumberjocks. Based on questions I receive from customers, I think that they would be appreciated.
> 
> Many of you have probably guessed that I enjoy writing too. There are several articles that I want to write that I believe would be beneficial to woodworkers and painter alike. While writing this blog is like a mini-article some days, I feel that because of the positive feedback that I get from those who read it, people really do enjoy and appreciate the information that is shared through it.
> 
> So I am standing here at the crossroads today, trying to figure which direction to go. The roulette wheel is spinning and I am not sure whether to pick a black or a red square on which I will invest my time. The magazine deadline (for the moment) is met, and while I have another wholesale catalog deadline up in a few days, I don't feel as if I will be able to make another quality pattern in time for the cut off. I would rather work in another direction right now and build up some excellent patterns to offer them for the next cut-off which will only be in a few months anyway. They do have quite an arsenal of my patterns available - many which just missed the last catalog cut-off or there wasn't room for them, and I would rather be represented by good designs rather than shoddy ones that are done in a hurry. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I am leaning in the direction of the Artist's Club for today. I have had good response from many painters who have visited my site and I would love to have more to offer them. Designing some new painting designs not only enhances the painting side of my site, but also adds to the woodworking side as it allows me to offer some surfaces for those who don't cut their own wood. Also, many of my woodworking customers also paint or want to paint or have significant others who paint and enjoy these types of patterns too. (Oh - and I still have to develop the magnetic sheets in regards to the painting designs, too. I almost forgot about that!)
> 
> I think that this may be a good start for today anyway. While I will never be absolutely certain that something will be successful and sell and help my business, I am sure that by doing my best to cover many bases I am building security in the business as a whole. If one leg happens to fall on disaster, the more outlets that I have, the less the impact that one leg will be. In these precarious times, I think that is the way to go.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. May all your decisions be good ones. (I decided to have cream in the FIRST cup of coffee, and milk after that - a nice 'treat' and compromise!)


Great info.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions . . . *
> 
> Every day we are faced with hundreds of decisions to make. Most of them are simple and we don't even notice we are making them. (What flavour of jelly you put on your toast, for example.) Some of them are more important and have lasting consequences. (While sitting in the eye doctor's office and looking at a chart - "Which looks better to you? A or B?") And others still may or may not have lasting impacts, but may eventually have a cumulative effect on you in the long run. (Should I have cream in my coffee because it really makes it yummy, or should I behave and have 1% milk?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without really realizing it, we are molding and shaping our lives through hundreds of these daily choices we make. Fortunately we have trained ourselves to do this without thinking for the most part. If we had to carefully think about and consider each and every decision that we come across during the day we would be exhausted before noon, and probably get little accomplished.
> 
> Every so often though, we do have to put thought into making a decision. While there are times when we are confident in ourselves and know that what are choices are will be beneficial to our overall being, there are others when there is more of a grey area and we aren't certain of the path that we should follow.
> 
> Lately I have come across a situation like that with my business. While many designers struggle to keep coming up with fresh and new designs on a daily basis, most of the time I find the opposite true for myself - I have too many different ideas and don't know which one to do first.
> 
> I know that is a good problem for a designer to have, but it can still raise my anxiety level as much as having a dry spell does. It kind of reminds me of playing roulette - which square do you bet on? Will the number you put your money on be the one that will pay off? Or will you choose wrong and invest your time and energy on red while you watch the little ball fall into the black space?
> 
> For me that analogy is pretty realistic. We all know the state of the economy and small businesses such as mine are very volatile at this point in time. I think the entire craft industry is and I am sure that many of you are aware of it. People who are struggling to pay their mortgages and keep their jobs just don't want to spend their time or money on creating and crafting right now. The more people that struggle, the more people we lose as customers on both ends of the scale - those who buy patterns to create items themselves and also those who buy the finished items. This I believe not only affects the painting and crafting industry in general, but the woodworking and furniture industry as a whole. I have noticed that everyone is quite cautious from the designers all the way down the chain to the shops themselves that sell furniture and gift ware.
> 
> So how do we overcome this phenomenon?
> 
> I believe that one answer is to be flexible and diverse. It only makes sense to not 'place all your eggs in one basket' and depend on one avenue to make your living in this type of field. Even if it is as simple as having your finished goods in several different shops, it could help you avoid a disastrous meltdown if that shop were to drop your line of articles or go out of business. While diversification means a lot more work on your part, I believe that the extra time you spend in having several outlets is well invested.
> 
> I am going through some very difficult decisions business-wise right now. It seems that I have several deadlines looming from different sources that need consideration and subsequent action on my part. My usual juggling act includes doing work for the magazine, the wholesalers and my own site. It seems that those are my usual main responsibilities and over the years I am fairly good at dealing with those three efficiently.
> 
> But as my business grows (and I WANT it to grow) there are more things added to the mix. I have had the opportunity to write some articles for a well known company who makes some great woodworking tools and equipment. While this is not a paying position, it is great exposure for me and I would classify it under the category of 'advertising' for myself and my business. I also have the opportunity to work again with The Artist's Club - the wholesaler that distributed my little skating pond scene last year. It seems that they were satisfied with the results of the sales and are open to considering anything new that I come up with for them to carry. Of course it isn't a given (nothing is) but it gives me the opportunity to implement my designs and name into the decorative painting market - something that I love to do also - and keeps that avenue open for further development for my company in the future. I also saw this cool technique that can be applied to both woodworking and painting and I am awaiting delivery of my supplies so that I can play with it and see how I can use it in my design work for all of you to enjoy. I think it is something that will be fun and cool and while it may not be for everyone, it will appeal to lots of the people that I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> And then there are the videos and further teaching of both woodworking and painting. There are several more lessons I would love to tack on to the series that is here on Lumberjocks. Based on questions I receive from customers, I think that they would be appreciated.
> 
> Many of you have probably guessed that I enjoy writing too. There are several articles that I want to write that I believe would be beneficial to woodworkers and painter alike. While writing this blog is like a mini-article some days, I feel that because of the positive feedback that I get from those who read it, people really do enjoy and appreciate the information that is shared through it.
> 
> So I am standing here at the crossroads today, trying to figure which direction to go. The roulette wheel is spinning and I am not sure whether to pick a black or a red square on which I will invest my time. The magazine deadline (for the moment) is met, and while I have another wholesale catalog deadline up in a few days, I don't feel as if I will be able to make another quality pattern in time for the cut off. I would rather work in another direction right now and build up some excellent patterns to offer them for the next cut-off which will only be in a few months anyway. They do have quite an arsenal of my patterns available - many which just missed the last catalog cut-off or there wasn't room for them, and I would rather be represented by good designs rather than shoddy ones that are done in a hurry. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I am leaning in the direction of the Artist's Club for today. I have had good response from many painters who have visited my site and I would love to have more to offer them. Designing some new painting designs not only enhances the painting side of my site, but also adds to the woodworking side as it allows me to offer some surfaces for those who don't cut their own wood. Also, many of my woodworking customers also paint or want to paint or have significant others who paint and enjoy these types of patterns too. (Oh - and I still have to develop the magnetic sheets in regards to the painting designs, too. I almost forgot about that!)
> 
> I think that this may be a good start for today anyway. While I will never be absolutely certain that something will be successful and sell and help my business, I am sure that by doing my best to cover many bases I am building security in the business as a whole. If one leg happens to fall on disaster, the more outlets that I have, the less the impact that one leg will be. In these precarious times, I think that is the way to go.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. May all your decisions be good ones. (I decided to have cream in the FIRST cup of coffee, and milk after that - a nice 'treat' and compromise!)


Thanks so much to all of you.  I realize that I say it a lot, but I do appreciate all the feedback a great deal. Rick - your information is very valuable to me as a designer. While I don't know the exact numbers, a substantial number of my customer buy my patterns mainly to make items for them to sell. Since I don't do this at all, it is very helpful for me to know what does and does not sell at shows and craft fairs and the type of things that people are looking for. While I realize that these numbers change from area to area, it still is helpful when I am deciding what to design next.

Jerrell - what is great about a place like this is that I am allowed to have a bit of fun in writing every day. Sometimes I show project progress. Sometimes I discuss the inner workings of the business. Other times (like my holiday post) I just like to have some FUN and try to bring a smile to people's day. Keith is in one forum in particular (not a scroll sawing forum) and there are so many rules that it is sickening. You can't ask a question on the classified page. You can't have certain things in your signature line. You can't discuss this or that in one place or the other. The moderators are a real PITA and they are constantly taking down posts and disrupting communication between the members. I am not talking about arguing or anything like that - just friendly communication and answers to questions and such. I would NEVER be involved in a forum like that. I tell him he should not even go back because he growls about the policing almost every day, but he does find some useful information and buys supplies from some of the members so he sticks with it. I'll tell you - if it were like that here, I would be gone in a flash. I LIKE getting to know people on a personal level too. We get to laugh and have fun and put some silly pictures and videos up here and in the process, we ALL learn and benefit from it. And we make friends, too. I must say - I even am happy that they brought back the off topic forums. It gives us a chance to personally interact with each other if we want. If people only want woodworking information, they don't have to go there, but the option is there. That is why this site is really the BEST. I wouldn't be able to (or WANT to) get up every morning and write if I had to filter and watch everything that I wanted to say. I am glad you enjoy my silly pictures. What good is life if you can't smile anyway???

And Grizz - I can't wait to see your project. I think about you every day when I look at the beautiful jewelry box you made for me. It is so awesome and so are you, my friend. I truly cherish it and your friendship too. I hope whatever you decide to do, you decide to have FUN!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Stuck on Glue*

I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.

Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes










he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)

So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.

While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.

The review is posted here:

Dripless Glue Bottle Review

I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.

As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.










Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


It's a cat's life!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


*Help HELP H E L P !!

"My Kingdom for a Cat!" 
*

LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


no Sheila thats how they look when they are in the creative corner…..
the corner for the next tease against my fooddelivery company (you)

I like that mobile memmeryboard …. )

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!












Porgy would comment but he's asleep at the moment.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Awww! Porgy is gorgeous! He looks mighty comfortable. I love having them near. They are such comfort. Thanks for posting his picture here.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


its 0140 aclock the night and finaly it seems the black thunder cloud that 
have teorised us indoors the last month will disapear and turn to a big smile 
we got the first snow yesterday just enoff to say it was there before it melted
but we have a little snowstorm now and they have prommised the huge amount 
of ….....................................................1 inch during the night 
the princess have waited so long to give a snowball to the wife in revenge of what ever
but it will be pure joy for her to get it ….. LOL

take care I will give the next custommer a free turn or two …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


So happy to hear Dennis! We had a bit of snow this week, but alas, it was melted two days later and it rained and now it is all gone.  I am happy to hear my young friend will have a little of her wish come true, anyway! Tomorrow will be a good day for her. You drive carefully too. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Stuck on Glue*
> 
> I spent the day drawing my next project yesterday. Since there was nothing really exciting (yet) about that, I decided to do something a bit different for the blog this morning.
> 
> Recently I did a very informal survey to find out which glues people like to use best for different applications. I find that glue is a very necessary tool not only in scroll sawing, but in general woodworking too. In consulting with my creative advisor, Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thought that it would be a good idea to do a review on the cool glue dispenser that I have from Lee Valley Tools. (Actually, I think he was ready for his nap and just wanted me to buzz off!)
> 
> So I let him be and I posted a review on this glue bottle.
> 
> While I know a glue bottle may seem trivial, I was really impressed with this one and it has already saved me loads of time when gluing up small and intricate pieces (not to mention the mess and clean up it saved me!) It is really a cool product and I think no shop should be without one.
> 
> The review is posted here:
> 
> Dripless Glue Bottle Review
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and as always, your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
> 
> As for me, I need to 'stick' to drawing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Hi Sheila,
Just to let you know, my favorite available glue EVOSTIC









is back in circulation…. I bought 3 bottles for my use. I had the experience of forgetting to close it and hardens.

Just in time for my second veneering work… 
I hope all the glue factories will not be stucked/dried… somewhere… someday… so that my stocks will always be available.
Have a nice day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*

Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.

It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:










While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:










I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.

Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.

I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.

But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.

The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.

The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.

So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.

Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!

Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:










I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.

Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.

I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


thnx Sheila… after lookin at those beautiful pic o those canopied roads, i wanna go fer a ride now lol


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


Hi Shela…

What size and colors do those shoes come in? My wife is always on the lookout for new shoes, especially from a famous designer, like yorself.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


In looking at pictures for ideas, Lee, I saw these cool looking shoes that are so awesome! I am a 'wannabe' shoe girl - I love cool looking shoes but I don't indulge often. I wear the same one or two pair of them most of the time. I do have a couple of special pairs, but they are quite high and not practical in the shop. But take a look at these -



















WICKED!!!! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


COOL BOOT!

Nice!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


Are you going into the show selling business as a 25th sideline. LOL

GREAT pic's and design.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


very cool and creative , and your right, i know your work and im sure there will be some very fun color, ive been learning some new things about making boxes, and one is that there can be to much wood showing, and in some of the newer boxes i will do , i will start to use velvet and the likes…so color and different mediums is a good thing…, so glad you had a great productive day, i just awoke from my nap…and glad to do it, as in a dream i just had, my computer monitor and television screens were broken..yikes…have a great night , grizz


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Who Said Work Has To Feel Like "Work?"*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly productive. I say that like I am surprised because, frankly I am. Not only did I map out the main shapes for the pieces I am working on, but I cut them too and finished about 90 per cent of the drawings. I think by the late morning I will be done with the drawing part of the project and ready to paint. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> It strikes me as funny that some projects are just easier to do and bring to reality. The journey between what I envision in my head and the actual finished piece is quite a mystery to me. With each project it is different. Sometimes it is a meandering path that is full of twists and turns and the unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While other times, you can see your destination almost from the beginning of your journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder about that magic formula that defines which path I will be on. Is it planning? Is it inspiration? Or is it because I am drawing on my experience? Perhaps it is a mix of everything.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I am well on my way with this project and I am excited because I should be able to spend the majority of the day painting.
> 
> I have realized this year that I have not taken my traditional Sunday afternoon "painting-and-jammie-days" to work on my own things. I always looked at Sunday as my day to do what I pleased, and not be concerned if it had to do with my regular job of designing. This was the time when I did most of my 'big cat' paintings and other wildlife work. I looked forward to it each week and kind of forced myself to let go of the design work and the screaming deadlines and enjoy doing some fun creating.
> 
> But in the past year or so, that once grey area has turned even more grey. While there are the odd days when I feel pressure or stress from my work, for the most part it is so enjoyable that it seems completely unnecessary to take a break from it. Perhaps that is a residual effect of doing something that you really love to do.
> 
> The latest project that I am working on is something that I feel is fun and cute and I am anxious to see how it will come out. Today will be especially rewarding as I see the pieces come to life with color. While I love the natural color of wood, I also love seeing things bright and cheerful with color. And these pieces will certainly be that.
> 
> The project that I am working on is a set of Halloween ornaments. (Yes - I know it is only January - but the deadlines for the autumn and Halloween products are due in a couple of weeks and I need to go through that time warp and work on it now.) Last year I made a set of witches' hat ornaments that were quite popular for the little exposure that they had. After all, even though I had them on the site, probably 95% of those who visit my site are woodworkers and not painters. One of my goals this year is to expand the painting side of things too and offer more projects for them (diversify!) Unfortunately, when I created the "Hats Off to Witches!" pattern, it was well into autumn and far past the deadline to include the project in the catalogs. But I sent it in for consideration anyway to the company that picked up my little skating pond scene, and I was told that it would be a candidate for the catalog this year. I was thrilled and it encouraged me to come up with more ideas not only for their consideration, but to offer on my own site. It will be a win/win for everyone and while the deadline may seem early, I will feel far ahead of the game come autumn.
> 
> So this time I chose to make a dozen witches' boot ornaments to kind of complement the hat ornaments. I can already see these cute pieces on my little all season tree, or on a garland or grapevine wreath, or even given out as Halloween treats as magnets.
> 
> Ornaments are awesome projects because they are so versatile and you can make one or a dozen in an afternoon. Like the witches' hats, I used four basic boot shapes so I will be able to provide the wood and stack cut the pieces, bringing the production cost down to a bare minimum. Because of this, I will not only be able to offer the pattern, but also kits at a reasonable cost for those who do not cut wood. Again - if a get overwhelmed with orders (which would be a GOOD problem!) I have resources and helpers to assist me in filling orders and cutting. I think it will all be good!
> 
> Here is an example of the line work for one of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a little refining to do, but for the most part they are ready to go. I am trying to keep them simple, yet cute and something that all level of painters can accomplish.
> 
> Even though this project is considered part of my business, it doesn't mean that it has to feel like 'work.' I am as excited about working on this as I would be on any of my own things that I work on for pleasure. I don't take those feeling for granted and I can't help but feel very fortunate that I am able to do this as a living. A day doesn't go by when I don't think about how fortunate I am, and it makes me work even harder.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday today. Have fun with your day and remember to take time to do something you truly enjoy doing. It will make a big difference in how you view your life.


Pretty fancy foot work!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Right Along*

Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.

I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.

The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.

I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.

Thus my little witches' boots.

The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:










Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)

After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.

Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:




























I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.

I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.

While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.

Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.

Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


They came out real nice, SHeila.

How do you draw on the computer?

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


I use Adobe Illustrator, Lee. Sometimes I draw on paper and then scan the drawing in and retrace it and other times I just draw with the program. I use a Wacom Tablet and Pen Mouse. I kind of reviewed it here

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/23653

I really like it. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


what u do shows that u do it well. I agree with u about the library part. u can never have too many books of things ya like. the shoes are very kool. keep on scrollin


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


The boots are awesome!! I am a shoe girl when not in the shop so this is way cool. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## MrWizard

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


I really like them. The spider boot is truly nice. If you wanted try thinking of a two color design, scroll out the parts that would show through, under lay another piece of colored wood and you could still hand paint other elements. But "Im just shooting from the hip. Great job.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


That's an interesting idea, Mr. Wizard. I will keep it in mind. I am trying to think of a way to make these 'scrollable' with some good detail to them that will hold up to some cutting. Thank you also MrsN and Roger. They are quite fun to make. So many possibilities! Each one is fun! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. It was one of those days that was somewhat quiet and I stayed focused and made good progress on my project.
> 
> I tidied up the house a bit and then I spent some time refining some of the drawings. When I draw on the computer, I do so at 600% or more and sometimes what I am drawing comes out a bit more detailed than I want. I usually know what limitations that I have when scrolling even if things are magnified quite a bit. I forget about it sometimes when I paint though - although it is much more feasible for me to add in extra detail with a brush than a scroll saw blade. Still, I see a couple of adjustments will need to be made when all is said and done.
> 
> The other thing about painting is that it isn't as necessary that the pattern is followed 100% to the letter. The term 'artistic license' is often used and part of decorative painting is putting your own flair on things. That is how I began making my own patterns. I would be following along with the instructions and then it would come to a point where I would veer off into my own direction. It was rare that I would finish a design exactly as the pattern designer intended. Soon I was to the point of only using the line work for guidance and adding in the color my own way and not following the instructions at all. On rare occasion I do, but for the most part I see things differently in my head and find more enjoyment out of doing things my own way. I suppose I was born to design my own things.
> 
> I still buy painting patterns and books though, and I have quite an extensive library. I like seeing the different techniques and styles of painting and I also like many different designer's patterns. I have always said that I am not a great cartoonist, and I have favorite designers who's style is appealing. I still look for more cute things (like cats!) that are quite evasive in the painting world and I have ideas of doing some patterns with my own technique and style in the future. I am still evolving as a painter though and while I am fairly decent at painting realism, I also enjoy fun and cute things and look to make those kinds of patterns.
> 
> Thus my little witches' boots.
> 
> The first one that I did was the one I showed you the line work of yesterday. I am quite pleased with how it looks, although I am (mildly) upset because I forgot to scan it in for step-by-step pictures. I suppose I will just repaint it and all will be fine. Here is a picture of the almost finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to putting the webs on, it reminded me of something in the 'steampunk' style. I hadn't intended it that way, but I do like that type of design and maybe it was in the back of my head. (I have some steampunk ornaments I plan to make for later on and was probably thinking along those lines)
> 
> After the picture, I brushed on clear iridescent sparkles just on the webs. In person it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Another boot that I finished is also pretty cool. The progressions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with them. It is only by chance that these two use the same shape of boot, as there are three other main shapes that I worked with.
> 
> I will be spending the day today working on the rest of them. It will be another day of having a good time watching these pieces come to life.
> 
> While painting these, I am wondering if there isn't some way for me to make these ornaments in a 'scrollable' version. While there won't be the bright colors, I would have to rely on cuts to make the designs interesting. They are quite small so even if I am successful in making them, it would be a project that would be geared for the more experienced scroller. It just makes me think.
> 
> Either way I look at it, it is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to another good day today and I should have a lot to show for it tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you all enjoy your Monday!


*"Holy Cow, Batman… Where did you go!"*

COOL stuff!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Blink of an Eye*

When I lived in the Chicago area, I grew up with the notion that the weather could change at any time. One minute it would be 70 degrees and sunny and half an hour later you would need your heavy coat and rain gear. It was one of the residual effect of living lakeside and many errant weather forecasts were attributed to 'lake effect.' I find that living here in Nova Scotia is no different. Whether it is the ocean or the changing climate that the entire planet is going through, it seems that weather-wise we are full of surprises and adventure.

The day started out beautiful. We had a small amount of snow on the ground, but not enough to even think about. We took our early morning trip to the gym and when the sun came up it was bright and sunny. When I got back around 9am I talked to a friend who lived about an hour away and she said it was dark and snowing heavily by her. It was hard to believe as I looked out my window at the nearly cloudless sky. After all, she was just up the coast a bit and usually we get the weather before she does.

Around noon, Keith arrived home from his errands and all was still clear. I thought little about the weather and was more involved in my painting and work. It had clouded over a bit, and was no longer bright and sunny outside, but it was still calm and nice out.

I continued with my painting for a while and then about 2pm Keith mentioned that his package of pen making supplies that he ordered was waiting at the post office. I was also expecting a package and told him I would take the trip with him. As we got ready to leave and looked outside, we were shocked to see the incredible amount of snow that had fallen (and was still falling hard) in such a short time. In less than two hours, we accumulated at least 8" of snow, with not stopping in sight! Here's what it looked like outside our door:










Even in my Chicago days I rarely have seen such an accumulation so quickly! It was pretty though and fools that we are, we decided to take the drive anyway and go the five miles or so to pick up our packages. We shoveled the path and cleaned off the car and headed out. Unfortunately I didn't bring the camera with me, as it was a winter wonderland to be sure. We took our time and drove slowly and even though the visibility was not great, few (idiots) were out and there was little traffic.

I am happy to say we had an uneventful trip. We obtained our packages and stopped for a cup of coffee (and some donut holes) and made it home without incident.

I finally got my winter! 

The package that I received was another story. In it was some fun and exciting things that I will be using to create in the very near future. It is a new product that I 'discovered' through my painting connections and I see applications for it both in the painting world and also in the woodworking world (for those adventurous woodworkers, that is!) With my supplies came a nice instructional video and I must admit, I took some time off of working on my boots to watch part of it. It was all I could do to not crack it open and "play" with the stuff for a bit, but I behaved and after the short time away, refocused on the boot project.

I finished three more yesterday and I am getting more and more excited with each one! I will show you a picture of one of them here:










I still have some refining to do, but I think they are coming out cool.

I am going to continue on today and work on the rest of them. I was up half the night though thinking of new ideas for the new stuff that I have to play with. I began a notebook to write down the ideas so I don't forget them.

It is a beautiful sunny day outside and we have over a foot of snow in place. It looks like a post card and I am playing some wonderful music by Antonio Vivaldi. I recently discovered how much I like Vivaldi. I have, of course been familiar with the Four Seasons that is so often backgrounds for weddings, movies and commercials, and I think that almost turned me off to the music completely, as it seems to be so over-exposed. But recently when viewing a video on YouTube, I heard some wonderful music in the background and it turned out to be one of his lesser-known pieces. Since then, I have listened to, and really enjoyed many of the wonderful violin concertos and it has opened a whole new world of listening for me. It just goes to show that you are never too old to learn something new, or even learn to like something you didn't think you would.

So I had better get to work here. My only complaint of my life is the short 24 hours that each day offers to us to create and have fun. I need to use them as best as I can and try to pack everything into them that I want to. I don't think that is possible though. There is just too many wonderful creative avenues to explore.

I hope you all have a great day today. I will have fun on my (snowy) pink cloud painting and enjoying all that life has put in front of me. I know in a blink of your eye everything can change and I want to enjoy things while they are here.

Take care.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blink of an Eye*
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I grew up with the notion that the weather could change at any time. One minute it would be 70 degrees and sunny and half an hour later you would need your heavy coat and rain gear. It was one of the residual effect of living lakeside and many errant weather forecasts were attributed to 'lake effect.' I find that living here in Nova Scotia is no different. Whether it is the ocean or the changing climate that the entire planet is going through, it seems that weather-wise we are full of surprises and adventure.
> 
> The day started out beautiful. We had a small amount of snow on the ground, but not enough to even think about. We took our early morning trip to the gym and when the sun came up it was bright and sunny. When I got back around 9am I talked to a friend who lived about an hour away and she said it was dark and snowing heavily by her. It was hard to believe as I looked out my window at the nearly cloudless sky. After all, she was just up the coast a bit and usually we get the weather before she does.
> 
> Around noon, Keith arrived home from his errands and all was still clear. I thought little about the weather and was more involved in my painting and work. It had clouded over a bit, and was no longer bright and sunny outside, but it was still calm and nice out.
> 
> I continued with my painting for a while and then about 2pm Keith mentioned that his package of pen making supplies that he ordered was waiting at the post office. I was also expecting a package and told him I would take the trip with him. As we got ready to leave and looked outside, we were shocked to see the incredible amount of snow that had fallen (and was still falling hard) in such a short time. In less than two hours, we accumulated at least 8" of snow, with not stopping in sight! Here's what it looked like outside our door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in my Chicago days I rarely have seen such an accumulation so quickly! It was pretty though and fools that we are, we decided to take the drive anyway and go the five miles or so to pick up our packages. We shoveled the path and cleaned off the car and headed out. Unfortunately I didn't bring the camera with me, as it was a winter wonderland to be sure. We took our time and drove slowly and even though the visibility was not great, few (idiots) were out and there was little traffic.
> 
> I am happy to say we had an uneventful trip. We obtained our packages and stopped for a cup of coffee (and some donut holes) and made it home without incident.
> 
> I finally got my winter!
> 
> The package that I received was another story. In it was some fun and exciting things that I will be using to create in the very near future. It is a new product that I 'discovered' through my painting connections and I see applications for it both in the painting world and also in the woodworking world (for those adventurous woodworkers, that is!) With my supplies came a nice instructional video and I must admit, I took some time off of working on my boots to watch part of it. It was all I could do to not crack it open and "play" with the stuff for a bit, but I behaved and after the short time away, refocused on the boot project.
> 
> I finished three more yesterday and I am getting more and more excited with each one! I will show you a picture of one of them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some refining to do, but I think they are coming out cool.
> 
> I am going to continue on today and work on the rest of them. I was up half the night though thinking of new ideas for the new stuff that I have to play with. I began a notebook to write down the ideas so I don't forget them.
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny day outside and we have over a foot of snow in place. It looks like a post card and I am playing some wonderful music by Antonio Vivaldi. I recently discovered how much I like Vivaldi. I have, of course been familiar with the Four Seasons that is so often backgrounds for weddings, movies and commercials, and I think that almost turned me off to the music completely, as it seems to be so over-exposed. But recently when viewing a video on YouTube, I heard some wonderful music in the background and it turned out to be one of his lesser-known pieces. Since then, I have listened to, and really enjoyed many of the wonderful violin concertos and it has opened a whole new world of listening for me. It just goes to show that you are never too old to learn something new, or even learn to like something you didn't think you would.
> 
> So I had better get to work here. My only complaint of my life is the short 24 hours that each day offers to us to create and have fun. I need to use them as best as I can and try to pack everything into them that I want to. I don't think that is possible though. There is just too many wonderful creative avenues to explore.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I will have fun on my (snowy) pink cloud painting and enjoying all that life has put in front of me. I know in a blink of your eye everything can change and I want to enjoy things while they are here.
> 
> Take care.


boot's are made for talking

and you are great at both

glad you finally got your snow
mine is almost all gone here
just little dinky 'throw rugs' laying around
from three months ago


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blink of an Eye*
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I grew up with the notion that the weather could change at any time. One minute it would be 70 degrees and sunny and half an hour later you would need your heavy coat and rain gear. It was one of the residual effect of living lakeside and many errant weather forecasts were attributed to 'lake effect.' I find that living here in Nova Scotia is no different. Whether it is the ocean or the changing climate that the entire planet is going through, it seems that weather-wise we are full of surprises and adventure.
> 
> The day started out beautiful. We had a small amount of snow on the ground, but not enough to even think about. We took our early morning trip to the gym and when the sun came up it was bright and sunny. When I got back around 9am I talked to a friend who lived about an hour away and she said it was dark and snowing heavily by her. It was hard to believe as I looked out my window at the nearly cloudless sky. After all, she was just up the coast a bit and usually we get the weather before she does.
> 
> Around noon, Keith arrived home from his errands and all was still clear. I thought little about the weather and was more involved in my painting and work. It had clouded over a bit, and was no longer bright and sunny outside, but it was still calm and nice out.
> 
> I continued with my painting for a while and then about 2pm Keith mentioned that his package of pen making supplies that he ordered was waiting at the post office. I was also expecting a package and told him I would take the trip with him. As we got ready to leave and looked outside, we were shocked to see the incredible amount of snow that had fallen (and was still falling hard) in such a short time. In less than two hours, we accumulated at least 8" of snow, with not stopping in sight! Here's what it looked like outside our door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in my Chicago days I rarely have seen such an accumulation so quickly! It was pretty though and fools that we are, we decided to take the drive anyway and go the five miles or so to pick up our packages. We shoveled the path and cleaned off the car and headed out. Unfortunately I didn't bring the camera with me, as it was a winter wonderland to be sure. We took our time and drove slowly and even though the visibility was not great, few (idiots) were out and there was little traffic.
> 
> I am happy to say we had an uneventful trip. We obtained our packages and stopped for a cup of coffee (and some donut holes) and made it home without incident.
> 
> I finally got my winter!
> 
> The package that I received was another story. In it was some fun and exciting things that I will be using to create in the very near future. It is a new product that I 'discovered' through my painting connections and I see applications for it both in the painting world and also in the woodworking world (for those adventurous woodworkers, that is!) With my supplies came a nice instructional video and I must admit, I took some time off of working on my boots to watch part of it. It was all I could do to not crack it open and "play" with the stuff for a bit, but I behaved and after the short time away, refocused on the boot project.
> 
> I finished three more yesterday and I am getting more and more excited with each one! I will show you a picture of one of them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some refining to do, but I think they are coming out cool.
> 
> I am going to continue on today and work on the rest of them. I was up half the night though thinking of new ideas for the new stuff that I have to play with. I began a notebook to write down the ideas so I don't forget them.
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny day outside and we have over a foot of snow in place. It looks like a post card and I am playing some wonderful music by Antonio Vivaldi. I recently discovered how much I like Vivaldi. I have, of course been familiar with the Four Seasons that is so often backgrounds for weddings, movies and commercials, and I think that almost turned me off to the music completely, as it seems to be so over-exposed. But recently when viewing a video on YouTube, I heard some wonderful music in the background and it turned out to be one of his lesser-known pieces. Since then, I have listened to, and really enjoyed many of the wonderful violin concertos and it has opened a whole new world of listening for me. It just goes to show that you are never too old to learn something new, or even learn to like something you didn't think you would.
> 
> So I had better get to work here. My only complaint of my life is the short 24 hours that each day offers to us to create and have fun. I need to use them as best as I can and try to pack everything into them that I want to. I don't think that is possible though. There is just too many wonderful creative avenues to explore.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I will have fun on my (snowy) pink cloud painting and enjoying all that life has put in front of me. I know in a blink of your eye everything can change and I want to enjoy things while they are here.
> 
> Take care.


Hi Sheila;

I know I've said this repeatedly, but your artistic abilities continue to amaze me.

Your outlook on work and life isn't bad either! lol

Lee


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blink of an Eye*
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I grew up with the notion that the weather could change at any time. One minute it would be 70 degrees and sunny and half an hour later you would need your heavy coat and rain gear. It was one of the residual effect of living lakeside and many errant weather forecasts were attributed to 'lake effect.' I find that living here in Nova Scotia is no different. Whether it is the ocean or the changing climate that the entire planet is going through, it seems that weather-wise we are full of surprises and adventure.
> 
> The day started out beautiful. We had a small amount of snow on the ground, but not enough to even think about. We took our early morning trip to the gym and when the sun came up it was bright and sunny. When I got back around 9am I talked to a friend who lived about an hour away and she said it was dark and snowing heavily by her. It was hard to believe as I looked out my window at the nearly cloudless sky. After all, she was just up the coast a bit and usually we get the weather before she does.
> 
> Around noon, Keith arrived home from his errands and all was still clear. I thought little about the weather and was more involved in my painting and work. It had clouded over a bit, and was no longer bright and sunny outside, but it was still calm and nice out.
> 
> I continued with my painting for a while and then about 2pm Keith mentioned that his package of pen making supplies that he ordered was waiting at the post office. I was also expecting a package and told him I would take the trip with him. As we got ready to leave and looked outside, we were shocked to see the incredible amount of snow that had fallen (and was still falling hard) in such a short time. In less than two hours, we accumulated at least 8" of snow, with not stopping in sight! Here's what it looked like outside our door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in my Chicago days I rarely have seen such an accumulation so quickly! It was pretty though and fools that we are, we decided to take the drive anyway and go the five miles or so to pick up our packages. We shoveled the path and cleaned off the car and headed out. Unfortunately I didn't bring the camera with me, as it was a winter wonderland to be sure. We took our time and drove slowly and even though the visibility was not great, few (idiots) were out and there was little traffic.
> 
> I am happy to say we had an uneventful trip. We obtained our packages and stopped for a cup of coffee (and some donut holes) and made it home without incident.
> 
> I finally got my winter!
> 
> The package that I received was another story. In it was some fun and exciting things that I will be using to create in the very near future. It is a new product that I 'discovered' through my painting connections and I see applications for it both in the painting world and also in the woodworking world (for those adventurous woodworkers, that is!) With my supplies came a nice instructional video and I must admit, I took some time off of working on my boots to watch part of it. It was all I could do to not crack it open and "play" with the stuff for a bit, but I behaved and after the short time away, refocused on the boot project.
> 
> I finished three more yesterday and I am getting more and more excited with each one! I will show you a picture of one of them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some refining to do, but I think they are coming out cool.
> 
> I am going to continue on today and work on the rest of them. I was up half the night though thinking of new ideas for the new stuff that I have to play with. I began a notebook to write down the ideas so I don't forget them.
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny day outside and we have over a foot of snow in place. It looks like a post card and I am playing some wonderful music by Antonio Vivaldi. I recently discovered how much I like Vivaldi. I have, of course been familiar with the Four Seasons that is so often backgrounds for weddings, movies and commercials, and I think that almost turned me off to the music completely, as it seems to be so over-exposed. But recently when viewing a video on YouTube, I heard some wonderful music in the background and it turned out to be one of his lesser-known pieces. Since then, I have listened to, and really enjoyed many of the wonderful violin concertos and it has opened a whole new world of listening for me. It just goes to show that you are never too old to learn something new, or even learn to like something you didn't think you would.
> 
> So I had better get to work here. My only complaint of my life is the short 24 hours that each day offers to us to create and have fun. I need to use them as best as I can and try to pack everything into them that I want to. I don't think that is possible though. There is just too many wonderful creative avenues to explore.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I will have fun on my (snowy) pink cloud painting and enjoying all that life has put in front of me. I know in a blink of your eye everything can change and I want to enjoy things while they are here.
> 
> Take care.


Golly, what would you have done if it had snowed another 8" before you got back home?

You sure have the pioneer spirit!

Glad you made it OK.

I haven't seen that much snow on the ground, where I could walk in it, in close to 36 years!

Take care…


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blink of an Eye*
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I grew up with the notion that the weather could change at any time. One minute it would be 70 degrees and sunny and half an hour later you would need your heavy coat and rain gear. It was one of the residual effect of living lakeside and many errant weather forecasts were attributed to 'lake effect.' I find that living here in Nova Scotia is no different. Whether it is the ocean or the changing climate that the entire planet is going through, it seems that weather-wise we are full of surprises and adventure.
> 
> The day started out beautiful. We had a small amount of snow on the ground, but not enough to even think about. We took our early morning trip to the gym and when the sun came up it was bright and sunny. When I got back around 9am I talked to a friend who lived about an hour away and she said it was dark and snowing heavily by her. It was hard to believe as I looked out my window at the nearly cloudless sky. After all, she was just up the coast a bit and usually we get the weather before she does.
> 
> Around noon, Keith arrived home from his errands and all was still clear. I thought little about the weather and was more involved in my painting and work. It had clouded over a bit, and was no longer bright and sunny outside, but it was still calm and nice out.
> 
> I continued with my painting for a while and then about 2pm Keith mentioned that his package of pen making supplies that he ordered was waiting at the post office. I was also expecting a package and told him I would take the trip with him. As we got ready to leave and looked outside, we were shocked to see the incredible amount of snow that had fallen (and was still falling hard) in such a short time. In less than two hours, we accumulated at least 8" of snow, with not stopping in sight! Here's what it looked like outside our door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in my Chicago days I rarely have seen such an accumulation so quickly! It was pretty though and fools that we are, we decided to take the drive anyway and go the five miles or so to pick up our packages. We shoveled the path and cleaned off the car and headed out. Unfortunately I didn't bring the camera with me, as it was a winter wonderland to be sure. We took our time and drove slowly and even though the visibility was not great, few (idiots) were out and there was little traffic.
> 
> I am happy to say we had an uneventful trip. We obtained our packages and stopped for a cup of coffee (and some donut holes) and made it home without incident.
> 
> I finally got my winter!
> 
> The package that I received was another story. In it was some fun and exciting things that I will be using to create in the very near future. It is a new product that I 'discovered' through my painting connections and I see applications for it both in the painting world and also in the woodworking world (for those adventurous woodworkers, that is!) With my supplies came a nice instructional video and I must admit, I took some time off of working on my boots to watch part of it. It was all I could do to not crack it open and "play" with the stuff for a bit, but I behaved and after the short time away, refocused on the boot project.
> 
> I finished three more yesterday and I am getting more and more excited with each one! I will show you a picture of one of them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some refining to do, but I think they are coming out cool.
> 
> I am going to continue on today and work on the rest of them. I was up half the night though thinking of new ideas for the new stuff that I have to play with. I began a notebook to write down the ideas so I don't forget them.
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny day outside and we have over a foot of snow in place. It looks like a post card and I am playing some wonderful music by Antonio Vivaldi. I recently discovered how much I like Vivaldi. I have, of course been familiar with the Four Seasons that is so often backgrounds for weddings, movies and commercials, and I think that almost turned me off to the music completely, as it seems to be so over-exposed. But recently when viewing a video on YouTube, I heard some wonderful music in the background and it turned out to be one of his lesser-known pieces. Since then, I have listened to, and really enjoyed many of the wonderful violin concertos and it has opened a whole new world of listening for me. It just goes to show that you are never too old to learn something new, or even learn to like something you didn't think you would.
> 
> So I had better get to work here. My only complaint of my life is the short 24 hours that each day offers to us to create and have fun. I need to use them as best as I can and try to pack everything into them that I want to. I don't think that is possible though. There is just too many wonderful creative avenues to explore.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I will have fun on my (snowy) pink cloud painting and enjoying all that life has put in front of me. I know in a blink of your eye everything can change and I want to enjoy things while they are here.
> 
> Take care.


just saw this …ready for bed and wow, you got a royal dump…....now that is fun, if we were kids, the sleds would be coming out and we would be headed for the hills…and you stopped and got coffee and donut holes, how fun…...yes you did get your winter…your in bed or close to and you have a wintery white winter….good for you guys….


----------



## scrollgirl

*Kicking it Around*

I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.

Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.

Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:










Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.

Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:










These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens

As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:










Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.

I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.

Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.

I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:




























Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.

While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.

So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.

Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.

It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.

Have a great day today.

In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


amazing
amazing
and 
amazing!!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


Good Morning Sheila,

One of my clients many years back was a fine arts gallery in Chicago. I did their inventory software for them. On the wall of their office they had a stunning piece of art that was nothing more than a framed piece of masonite with a bas relief sculpture no thicker than two inches of a reclining woman in drywall mud. It was pure white with no color at all, but the shadows created very interesting colors on the white. These flowers look very similar to that technique.

It is not wintry here in Indiana, and my daffodils and iris may be getting fooled. I suspect that it is far too early to anticipate spring yet.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


600 posts! Well done, Sheila.

I hope Keith will be posting the finished hunting scene, its already impressive.

The boots do look fun and I especially like the harlequin one on the right hand side.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


To MsDebbie: 

To Ham: I really think that there is a lot of potential in this for us here on Lumberjocks. So often, we just want a little accent to dress up a frame or something we created. The little flowers take literally about five minutes to make and all you do is pipe it on and schmoosh it with the brush. Dare I say it is "foolproof?" The foiling and leafing over it also is very interesting to me. I purchase gold and silver leafing kits many moons ago and I finally may actually use them on this stuff. You will have to stay tuned to see which direction I will go with them. 

I HOPE that winter isn't over! We have to kill all those nasty little bugs so they don't eat me alive come spring!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


Hi, Martyn! I didn't even realize that this was post 600! Woo Hoo! 

I will certainly post the finished hunting project. Keith isn't good about doing that. (I don't think I am either really. For the most part I post here and really do neglect my regular project gallery!) I honestly am really proud of his accomplishments and enjoy sharing them here with you all. He really makes the company look good!

As for the harlequin boot - I thought it would be one of the "blah" ones. On paper it was just a grid. But as I shaded and highlighted each spot, it came to life. I then added thin lines of metallic gold to divide the colors and it looks really good. Kind of like stained glass. You will be able to see it more in the good pictures that I will take later. I just put these on the counter to show progress this morning. It is a good feeling when reality comes out as good or better than what is in my head.

Thank you so much! Sheila


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


Such inspiring stuff. Great flowers & pens.


----------



## Blackie_

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


They look awesome!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


Keith's plaque is very awesome along with this mud stuff. very kool


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


All above from both Keith and you Sheila are all amazing. The one I like best is the last photo. The shadow on the upper right flower make it so live and 3D effect. The plaque is really simple but full of detailed work. I better thank you for sharing Keith's work in here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


Thank you again everyone.  I really love Keith's work and I am happy to show it here too. It is easy to endorse something when I believe in it so much. Keith is getting better about showing his stuff. There is always so much to do. I suppose both of us are like that. Our galleries should be higher on our priority lists but other things get in the way. If I didn't show projects here on the blog, you guys wouldn't see half of them. (Note to self - I have to get better at that!)

In any case we both appreciate your kind words and thoughts. It really means a lot to both of us. There are so many cool things on the horizon for us and we truly enjoy sharing with you. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Kicking it Around*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is legal to have so much fun! I have had some really incredible days and there seems to be no end in sight. There is such a wide world of creative things to do that seeing each one come to life is just one thrill after another.
> 
> Keith has been no slouch either. I see what he has come up with in his designing and I think he gets better every day. It is nice to know that you have a partner with so much talent. What is good is that we both enjoy different types of things to do and never step on each others' toes creatively. It sure gives Sheila Landry Designs a lot of depth and dimension and offers our customers a great variety of projects to choose from.
> 
> Keith's latest design is a hunting plaque. Lately he has been experimenting with some multi-bevel cutting. The process is very easy, but makes the plaques look wonderfully professional and dimensional and I think that the designs will be a big hit. Here is a quick picture of his latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this isn't even done yet. It has a dark green stained background behind the deer and the final finish needs to be applied. But it is a great start and will be a wonderful pattern.
> 
> Keith has also been working on his pens and has updated his gallery on the site. He re-shot all the photographs and presented them in a new and more organized way and I think they look great. His photography, like his other work, is top notch and looks so professional. It is great to see what a wonderful job he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of his "Executive Pens" and I think they are awesome. If you want to see his entire pen gallery, you can see them on the site by following this link: Fine Stylus Pens
> 
> As for me, I am rolling right along with painting my little boots. I am more excited with each one that I finish. I have seven of them done now, and they are bright and colorful and so much fun to paint. I think that they are going to be really popular among the painters and I have high hopes for them. I took a quick snapshot of the group of them just to give you an idea of how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they fun?? I have added detailing in some gold metallic paint on some of them and it gives them a little kick of sparkle. I was thinking though that you could probably add small rhinestones to accent them and they will look even better. I may try that on some of them after the initial photography and offer it as an option. I will continue to work on them today.
> 
> I also took the time after dinner to play around with the new stuff I got the other day. One of my painter friends (Margot Clark) is well-known for her lovely floral paintings. She has been a teacher for years, and she came up with this technique using a dimensional product that she calls MUD. I had seen her beautiful flowers and projects that she created with this stuff and I ordered the starter set. You actually apply it using a pastry bag and a thin decorating tip and then brush it to give it shape. It is so easy to do and the results are really cool. The MUD dries really hard and can be kiln fired so it can be used on washable items such as cups and other things like that, but you don't have to fire it and it is still quite durable as a decoration.
> 
> Another thing that you can do is use it on WOOD for a dimensional, carved look. You simply stain over it, or you can use metal leafing or several other finishing techniques and it looks great. I have many ideas for using this stuff in some of my designing, and believe me, you don't have to know how to paint to make it look wonderful.
> 
> I played with it last night for a while, and here are the pictures of my first attempts with using it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these are only done on plastic sheet protectors (with the pink paper inside so you can see the design) They aren't the best flowers, but they came out OK for a first attempt. You don't even use any pattern really. You just draw simple squiggly lines with the pastry tip and brush it here and there to make the flowers. I can think of hundreds of great applications for this stuff that will make my woodworking more interesting.
> 
> While Margot specializes in flowers, I have some ideas for making other things with this stuff. But I want to play around and get a good footing on it first and get to know it better before I branch out. I really only played for about on hour or so and I had a lot of fun experimenting. I think this may even appeal to non-painters and be something that will enhance their woodworking projects. We will have to see.
> 
> So once again it is going to be a busy day. I have my catalog stuff due for the wholesalers, and I was kind of feeling bad because I don't have a lot of new patterns for them since mid-November when the last batch went to them. But I have been working on my calendar project and Christmas stuff and Valentines (which will in all probability not be used until next year in their catalog) and just haven't had the time to do other things too.
> 
> Sometimes things are like that. There are so many directions and opportunities for me that I have to pick and choose which ones to pursue. I have always said that having that problem is good, and I still feel that way. I don't think I will be out of ideas any time soon and I truly look forward to each day of creating.
> 
> It's mid-week already and we are due to get more snow today. We walked last night and it was snowing lightly and it was just beautiful out. I love walking on those snowy nights. It always feels so good and is so quiet and beautiful. I want to enjoy it while it is here.
> 
> Have a great day today.
> 
> In the depth of winter I learned that there was in me an invincible summer. ~Albert Camus, Lyrical and Critical Essays


*You both are taking it up to New Levels!*

That stuff against the Pink almost looks like it was embroidered!

*Just AWESOME!*

We have 3D TV… *Why can't we have 3D Stills?! (and on this Forum!)*

I'd like to SEE in 3D without any other special high priced stuff to buy… maybe just glasses…

... give it a year or two… or sooner… should be a blast!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Courage to Think Ahead*

Thinking ahead is something that we do on a daily basis. several times a day. From the time we wake up, most of us begin to organize our days in our minds without much conscious thinking. For many people, the planning begins early, with that first cup of coffee. From choosing breakfast to deciding what we will have for supper and everything in between, we plan the short term activities that fill up our day.

Then there are the long term plans. (When will I do my taxes? When will I begin the kitchen remodeling project? What week can I plan to take off of work next summer for that vacation I want?) These longer term decisions seem to require more thought and effort on our part and are more carefully considered. Many times these decisions have long term effects on our lives and are only made after serious deliberation, and with respect.

In having my own small business, I come across situations such as this on a daily basis. There is much planning that I have to do not only for today and tomorrow, but also for several months (and even years) down the line. I find that being short-sighted and thinking only of the immediate future isn't always the best thing to do. In fact, it can be quite detrimental, as while the short term effects may seem to have a positive impact on things, more so than not it lasts only breifly and soon we are left scrambling for new ideas and plans to keep our business thriving.

The longer that I am in business, the more I see the importance of thinking ahead. While making decisions that provide 'instant gratification' are tempting, as in life, they aren't always the ones that are the best for the longevity of the business. Just as (some) children learn this as they mature and grow into responsible adults, I am learning this is true as a business person. At times it takes a deliberate effort to walk away from instant gratification and follow the often more difficult path that requires time and patience.

"Patience, Grashopper. Patience."

Yesterday some things happened with the business that would have in the past been a huge blow to me. For some reason though, I was able to deal with it as just part of the business and move on without missing a beat or any ill feelings. It was just part of business.

I was aware of my upcoming deadline for one of my main wholesalers for quite a while now. I knew that it would be at the end of January and that if I had intended to submit anything new for the spring catalog, I had better get working on it.

But circumstances have not allowed me to spend the time that was necessary for me to be able to present them with many new things. Between the three part calendar project, the website stuff and the holidays, there just haven't been enough hours in the day. And then there was the opportunity to design the painting items for the consideration of the Artist's Club. That deadline is also quickly approaching and I have had these autumn ideas for almost a year now and this was the opportunity for me to present them. I didn't want to wait another year.

With all these opportunities in front of me, it was quite obvious to me that I wouldn't have time to do everything. Something had to give. I had to make some difficult choices as to where my time would best be invested and had to consider not only how it would benefit the business initially, but also in the long term. In addition, I had to make the decisions knowing that nothing in any direction was guaranteed. Just because I chose a certain direction didn't necessarily mean that path would bring success. For a large part, I needed to rely on my own experience and intuition as to what would be most beneficial for the business in the long term. And that wasn't easy.

To make a long story short, I chose to work on the calendar for the magazine, and also on some Valentine projects for my site and now, as you know, on the painting patterns to submit to Artist's Club. While the wholesaler is still considered very important, they had several patterns that were in a holding pattern and they were going to use for their catalogs when they saw fit. I felt that for now that would have to be enough, as the Valentine projects certainly wouldn't be of use to them in spring, although the other holiday items were something that they seemed to offer year round. Besides, Keith had been busy designing some new wildlife projects that were really nice and they would certainly fill the bill as far as representing us in the new catalog. We made the submissions with what we had.

We heard back yesterday that only about half of what we submitted was going to be used. While it is their prerogative to choose what they please, I couldn't help but feel a bit of dismay regarding certain patterns that were rejected. My heart ornaments and pendants were among the items that they passed on, as well as Keith's new hunting plaque. These were probably the two that surprised me the most, as the hearts would not only be a Valentine's pattern, but the hearts would also be appropriate for weddings, anniversaries, birthdays, or several other occasions and applications.

As far as the hunting plaque is concerned, it seems that hunting and wildlife themes sell extremely well no matter what time of year, and I honestly think that this one will be a good seller, as the design is attractive and well done. Perhaps I am too close to see it with realistic eyes. I do know that the two plaques that Keith introduced just a couple of weeks ago have been selling extremely well on the site. So I can't be that far off.

I have learned from being in this business a long time to take these kinds of decisions in stride. While initially I feel somewhat hurt when things are rejected, I have learned from experience that one person's opinion isn't always the defining factor. While it is difficult not to take it personally, you really can't do so, as everyone is entitled to either like or dislike something for whatever reason. Just because one doesn't find something attractive, doesn't mean that others will feel the same.

That is where having a partner and also experience helps.

In the past, some of the things that I have designed that have been rejected by either the magazine or the wholesalers, have often found a second life in another venue and have absolutely thrived. It took me a while to figure this out, but once I did, it helped me deal with rejection in a very constructive way. There was one project in particular that the magazine didn't want and I was quite sad about it. I was so down about it I was going to shelve it, but I had a deadline for the wholesaler and threw it in with the batch of submissions. Not only did the wholesaler pick it up, but it turned out to be a very strong seller and is still selling to this day. My editor at the time and I even kind of joked about how he rejected it and how well it did. It was a great learning experience for me.

Looking at 'rejection' in a positive way is something that comes with experiences such as this. It shows you first hand that if the piece wasn't meant to be in one place, perhaps it was meant to be in another. There are many paths that can lead you to success. Sometimes you take a wrong turn along the way and it takes you longer to get there, but if you think ahead and keep trying, eventually you will reach your destination.

And how does that tie into planning?

I believe it is very important in the day to day decisions you make regarding your business. The more successful your business is, the more you will see the importance of diversifying and making long term goals. You can't only look at the quick payoffs, but the things that won't pay off perhaps until several months down the road. While it may seem like you are working for little return today on a particular project, if you are laying a foundation for your future, you should still consider the time well-spent. I realize that is a luxury for a struggling business, who may need quick returns in order to sustain itself, but once you have a foothold in things I do believe it is best to start setting your sites farther into the future. You will be happy with these choices down the line when they begin bringing in returns and your thinking is several months ahead.

Because of this mentality, yesterday's news didn't devastate me. While I will be honest and say my initial reaction was that I wasn't happy, I got over it very quickly and thought about where we would present these patterns and how they will benefit the company. We are growing every day and the more people come to our site, the more they will see that we have things to offer that they are not able to get elsewhere. Hopefully that will keep them coming back and in the long run it will help our company grow even further. I managed to turn something that would be perceived as a negative into a very positive thing for us and our company. And that feels good.

Today I will be finishing up on the little boots for Artist's Club. I am very happy with how they are coming out and each one is cuter than the last. Here is a sample of one of the boots I completed yesterday:










I only have two to complete today and then I have one more idea for fall submissions to them which I want to work on. Their deadline is at the middle of the month and I will be happy if even one of the three projects that I am offering is accepted. Anything over that will be 'gravy'.

I realize that I got a bit lengthy today, but this is something that I think is important. So many people perceive that everything that I do always gets accepted wherever I send it. That is so not the case. Rejection is a big part of the designing business. Like many other jobs, usually several possibilities are considered and only a few are selected or implemented. It is the nature of the business. Many people are unable to overcome when their ideas and projects are passed on, and they take it personally. Unfortunately, those are the ones that don't last, as many of them have a great deal of talent and are able to offer a lot, but they are unable to handle the rejection from time to time.

I have learned that the only way I am able to survive in this designing business is to be resilient and not take these rejections to heart. Just because one or two people don't like my ideas, it doesn't mean that no one will. I have learned to follow my own instincts, design from my heart and have the confidence in myself as a designer. The rest will fall into place.

"As the traveler who has lost his way, throws his reins on his horse's neck, and trusts to the instinct of the animal to find his road, so must we do with the divine animal who carries us through this world" - Ralph Waldo Emerson

It takes courage to think ahead in this way. You have to be willing to risk failure and take a chance that things will work out in the future. The return isn't always instant, and in many ways, you need to walk blindly on your path until you finally are able to see the light. Most importantly, you need to believe in yourself, and know that you will succeed, however long it takes. If you are able to do this, your chances for success are great.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Courage to Think Ahead*
> 
> Thinking ahead is something that we do on a daily basis. several times a day. From the time we wake up, most of us begin to organize our days in our minds without much conscious thinking. For many people, the planning begins early, with that first cup of coffee. From choosing breakfast to deciding what we will have for supper and everything in between, we plan the short term activities that fill up our day.
> 
> Then there are the long term plans. (When will I do my taxes? When will I begin the kitchen remodeling project? What week can I plan to take off of work next summer for that vacation I want?) These longer term decisions seem to require more thought and effort on our part and are more carefully considered. Many times these decisions have long term effects on our lives and are only made after serious deliberation, and with respect.
> 
> In having my own small business, I come across situations such as this on a daily basis. There is much planning that I have to do not only for today and tomorrow, but also for several months (and even years) down the line. I find that being short-sighted and thinking only of the immediate future isn't always the best thing to do. In fact, it can be quite detrimental, as while the short term effects may seem to have a positive impact on things, more so than not it lasts only breifly and soon we are left scrambling for new ideas and plans to keep our business thriving.
> 
> The longer that I am in business, the more I see the importance of thinking ahead. While making decisions that provide 'instant gratification' are tempting, as in life, they aren't always the ones that are the best for the longevity of the business. Just as (some) children learn this as they mature and grow into responsible adults, I am learning this is true as a business person. At times it takes a deliberate effort to walk away from instant gratification and follow the often more difficult path that requires time and patience.
> 
> "Patience, Grashopper. Patience."
> 
> Yesterday some things happened with the business that would have in the past been a huge blow to me. For some reason though, I was able to deal with it as just part of the business and move on without missing a beat or any ill feelings. It was just part of business.
> 
> I was aware of my upcoming deadline for one of my main wholesalers for quite a while now. I knew that it would be at the end of January and that if I had intended to submit anything new for the spring catalog, I had better get working on it.
> 
> But circumstances have not allowed me to spend the time that was necessary for me to be able to present them with many new things. Between the three part calendar project, the website stuff and the holidays, there just haven't been enough hours in the day. And then there was the opportunity to design the painting items for the consideration of the Artist's Club. That deadline is also quickly approaching and I have had these autumn ideas for almost a year now and this was the opportunity for me to present them. I didn't want to wait another year.
> 
> With all these opportunities in front of me, it was quite obvious to me that I wouldn't have time to do everything.  Something had to give. I had to make some difficult choices as to where my time would best be invested and had to consider not only how it would benefit the business initially, but also in the long term. In addition, I had to make the decisions knowing that nothing in any direction was guaranteed. Just because I chose a certain direction didn't necessarily mean that path would bring success. For a large part, I needed to rely on my own experience and intuition as to what would be most beneficial for the business in the long term. And that wasn't easy.
> 
> To make a long story short, I chose to work on the calendar for the magazine, and also on some Valentine projects for my site and now, as you know, on the painting patterns to submit to Artist's Club. While the wholesaler is still considered very important, they had several patterns that were in a holding pattern and they were going to use for their catalogs when they saw fit. I felt that for now that would have to be enough, as the Valentine projects certainly wouldn't be of use to them in spring, although the other holiday items were something that they seemed to offer year round. Besides, Keith had been busy designing some new wildlife projects that were really nice and they would certainly fill the bill as far as representing us in the new catalog. We made the submissions with what we had.
> 
> We heard back yesterday that only about half of what we submitted was going to be used. While it is their prerogative to choose what they please, I couldn't help but feel a bit of dismay regarding certain patterns that were rejected. My heart ornaments and pendants were among the items that they passed on, as well as Keith's new hunting plaque. These were probably the two that surprised me the most, as the hearts would not only be a Valentine's pattern, but the hearts would also be appropriate for weddings, anniversaries, birthdays, or several other occasions and applications.
> 
> As far as the hunting plaque is concerned, it seems that hunting and wildlife themes sell extremely well no matter what time of year, and I honestly think that this one will be a good seller, as the design is attractive and well done. Perhaps I am too close to see it with realistic eyes. I do know that the two plaques that Keith introduced just a couple of weeks ago have been selling extremely well on the site. So I can't be that far off.
> 
> I have learned from being in this business a long time to take these kinds of decisions in stride. While initially I feel somewhat hurt when things are rejected, I have learned from experience that one person's opinion isn't always the defining factor. While it is difficult not to take it personally, you really can't do so, as everyone is entitled to either like or dislike something for whatever reason. Just because one doesn't find something attractive, doesn't mean that others will feel the same.
> 
> That is where having a partner and also experience helps.
> 
> In the past, some of the things that I have designed that have been rejected by either the magazine or the wholesalers, have often found a second life in another venue and have absolutely thrived. It took me a while to figure this out, but once I did, it helped me deal with rejection in a very constructive way. There was one project in particular that the magazine didn't want and I was quite sad about it. I was so down about it I was going to shelve it, but I had a deadline for the wholesaler and threw it in with the batch of submissions. Not only did the wholesaler pick it up, but it turned out to be a very strong seller and is still selling to this day. My editor at the time and I even kind of joked about how he rejected it and how well it did. It was a great learning experience for me.
> 
> Looking at 'rejection' in a positive way is something that comes with experiences such as this. It shows you first hand that if the piece wasn't meant to be in one place, perhaps it was meant to be in another. There are many paths that can lead you to success. Sometimes you take a wrong turn along the way and it takes you longer to get there, but if you think ahead and keep trying, eventually you will reach your destination.
> 
> And how does that tie into planning?
> 
> I believe it is very important in the day to day decisions you make regarding your business. The more successful your business is, the more you will see the importance of diversifying and making long term goals. You can't only look at the quick payoffs, but the things that won't pay off perhaps until several months down the road. While it may seem like you are working for little return today on a particular project, if you are laying a foundation for your future, you should still consider the time well-spent. I realize that is a luxury for a struggling business, who may need quick returns in order to sustain itself, but once you have a foothold in things I do believe it is best to start setting your sites farther into the future. You will be happy with these choices down the line when they begin bringing in returns and your thinking is several months ahead.
> 
> Because of this mentality, yesterday's news didn't devastate me. While I will be honest and say my initial reaction was that I wasn't happy, I got over it very quickly and thought about where we would present these patterns and how they will benefit the company. We are growing every day and the more people come to our site, the more they will see that we have things to offer that they are not able to get elsewhere. Hopefully that will keep them coming back and in the long run it will help our company grow even further. I managed to turn something that would be perceived as a negative into a very positive thing for us and our company. And that feels good.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up on the little boots for Artist's Club. I am very happy with how they are coming out and each one is cuter than the last. Here is a sample of one of the boots I completed yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two to complete today and then I have one more idea for fall submissions to them which I want to work on. Their deadline is at the middle of the month and I will be happy if even one of the three projects that I am offering is accepted. Anything over that will be 'gravy'.
> 
> I realize that I got a bit lengthy today, but this is something that I think is important. So many people perceive that everything that I do always gets accepted wherever I send it. That is so not the case. Rejection is a big part of the designing business. Like many other jobs, usually several possibilities are considered and only a few are selected or implemented. It is the nature of the business. Many people are unable to overcome when their ideas and projects are passed on, and they take it personally. Unfortunately, those are the ones that don't last, as many of them have a great deal of talent and are able to offer a lot, but they are unable to handle the rejection from time to time.
> 
> I have learned that the only way I am able to survive in this designing business is to be resilient and not take these rejections to heart. Just because one or two people don't like my ideas, it doesn't mean that no one will. I have learned to follow my own instincts, design from my heart and have the confidence in myself as a designer. The rest will fall into place.
> 
> "As the traveler who has lost his way, throws his reins on his horse's neck, and trusts to the instinct of the animal to find his road, so must we do with the divine animal who carries us through this world" - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> It takes courage to think ahead in this way. You have to be willing to risk failure and take a chance that things will work out in the future. The return isn't always instant, and in many ways, you need to walk blindly on your path until you finally are able to see the light. Most importantly, you need to believe in yourself, and know that you will succeed, however long it takes. If you are able to do this, your chances for success are great.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


well said sheila

good outlook for us all

especially in these times of uncertainty

in the end 
we are all responsible for our thoughts and feelings
and the actions we take through them


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Courage to Think Ahead*
> 
> Thinking ahead is something that we do on a daily basis. several times a day. From the time we wake up, most of us begin to organize our days in our minds without much conscious thinking. For many people, the planning begins early, with that first cup of coffee. From choosing breakfast to deciding what we will have for supper and everything in between, we plan the short term activities that fill up our day.
> 
> Then there are the long term plans. (When will I do my taxes? When will I begin the kitchen remodeling project? What week can I plan to take off of work next summer for that vacation I want?) These longer term decisions seem to require more thought and effort on our part and are more carefully considered. Many times these decisions have long term effects on our lives and are only made after serious deliberation, and with respect.
> 
> In having my own small business, I come across situations such as this on a daily basis. There is much planning that I have to do not only for today and tomorrow, but also for several months (and even years) down the line. I find that being short-sighted and thinking only of the immediate future isn't always the best thing to do. In fact, it can be quite detrimental, as while the short term effects may seem to have a positive impact on things, more so than not it lasts only breifly and soon we are left scrambling for new ideas and plans to keep our business thriving.
> 
> The longer that I am in business, the more I see the importance of thinking ahead. While making decisions that provide 'instant gratification' are tempting, as in life, they aren't always the ones that are the best for the longevity of the business. Just as (some) children learn this as they mature and grow into responsible adults, I am learning this is true as a business person. At times it takes a deliberate effort to walk away from instant gratification and follow the often more difficult path that requires time and patience.
> 
> "Patience, Grashopper. Patience."
> 
> Yesterday some things happened with the business that would have in the past been a huge blow to me. For some reason though, I was able to deal with it as just part of the business and move on without missing a beat or any ill feelings. It was just part of business.
> 
> I was aware of my upcoming deadline for one of my main wholesalers for quite a while now. I knew that it would be at the end of January and that if I had intended to submit anything new for the spring catalog, I had better get working on it.
> 
> But circumstances have not allowed me to spend the time that was necessary for me to be able to present them with many new things. Between the three part calendar project, the website stuff and the holidays, there just haven't been enough hours in the day. And then there was the opportunity to design the painting items for the consideration of the Artist's Club. That deadline is also quickly approaching and I have had these autumn ideas for almost a year now and this was the opportunity for me to present them. I didn't want to wait another year.
> 
> With all these opportunities in front of me, it was quite obvious to me that I wouldn't have time to do everything. Something had to give. I had to make some difficult choices as to where my time would best be invested and had to consider not only how it would benefit the business initially, but also in the long term. In addition, I had to make the decisions knowing that nothing in any direction was guaranteed. Just because I chose a certain direction didn't necessarily mean that path would bring success. For a large part, I needed to rely on my own experience and intuition as to what would be most beneficial for the business in the long term. And that wasn't easy.
> 
> To make a long story short, I chose to work on the calendar for the magazine, and also on some Valentine projects for my site and now, as you know, on the painting patterns to submit to Artist's Club. While the wholesaler is still considered very important, they had several patterns that were in a holding pattern and they were going to use for their catalogs when they saw fit. I felt that for now that would have to be enough, as the Valentine projects certainly wouldn't be of use to them in spring, although the other holiday items were something that they seemed to offer year round. Besides, Keith had been busy designing some new wildlife projects that were really nice and they would certainly fill the bill as far as representing us in the new catalog. We made the submissions with what we had.
> 
> We heard back yesterday that only about half of what we submitted was going to be used. While it is their prerogative to choose what they please, I couldn't help but feel a bit of dismay regarding certain patterns that were rejected. My heart ornaments and pendants were among the items that they passed on, as well as Keith's new hunting plaque. These were probably the two that surprised me the most, as the hearts would not only be a Valentine's pattern, but the hearts would also be appropriate for weddings, anniversaries, birthdays, or several other occasions and applications.
> 
> As far as the hunting plaque is concerned, it seems that hunting and wildlife themes sell extremely well no matter what time of year, and I honestly think that this one will be a good seller, as the design is attractive and well done. Perhaps I am too close to see it with realistic eyes. I do know that the two plaques that Keith introduced just a couple of weeks ago have been selling extremely well on the site. So I can't be that far off.
> 
> I have learned from being in this business a long time to take these kinds of decisions in stride. While initially I feel somewhat hurt when things are rejected, I have learned from experience that one person's opinion isn't always the defining factor. While it is difficult not to take it personally, you really can't do so, as everyone is entitled to either like or dislike something for whatever reason. Just because one doesn't find something attractive, doesn't mean that others will feel the same.
> 
> That is where having a partner and also experience helps.
> 
> In the past, some of the things that I have designed that have been rejected by either the magazine or the wholesalers, have often found a second life in another venue and have absolutely thrived. It took me a while to figure this out, but once I did, it helped me deal with rejection in a very constructive way. There was one project in particular that the magazine didn't want and I was quite sad about it. I was so down about it I was going to shelve it, but I had a deadline for the wholesaler and threw it in with the batch of submissions. Not only did the wholesaler pick it up, but it turned out to be a very strong seller and is still selling to this day. My editor at the time and I even kind of joked about how he rejected it and how well it did. It was a great learning experience for me.
> 
> Looking at 'rejection' in a positive way is something that comes with experiences such as this. It shows you first hand that if the piece wasn't meant to be in one place, perhaps it was meant to be in another. There are many paths that can lead you to success. Sometimes you take a wrong turn along the way and it takes you longer to get there, but if you think ahead and keep trying, eventually you will reach your destination.
> 
> And how does that tie into planning?
> 
> I believe it is very important in the day to day decisions you make regarding your business. The more successful your business is, the more you will see the importance of diversifying and making long term goals. You can't only look at the quick payoffs, but the things that won't pay off perhaps until several months down the road. While it may seem like you are working for little return today on a particular project, if you are laying a foundation for your future, you should still consider the time well-spent. I realize that is a luxury for a struggling business, who may need quick returns in order to sustain itself, but once you have a foothold in things I do believe it is best to start setting your sites farther into the future. You will be happy with these choices down the line when they begin bringing in returns and your thinking is several months ahead.
> 
> Because of this mentality, yesterday's news didn't devastate me. While I will be honest and say my initial reaction was that I wasn't happy, I got over it very quickly and thought about where we would present these patterns and how they will benefit the company. We are growing every day and the more people come to our site, the more they will see that we have things to offer that they are not able to get elsewhere. Hopefully that will keep them coming back and in the long run it will help our company grow even further. I managed to turn something that would be perceived as a negative into a very positive thing for us and our company. And that feels good.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up on the little boots for Artist's Club. I am very happy with how they are coming out and each one is cuter than the last. Here is a sample of one of the boots I completed yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two to complete today and then I have one more idea for fall submissions to them which I want to work on. Their deadline is at the middle of the month and I will be happy if even one of the three projects that I am offering is accepted. Anything over that will be 'gravy'.
> 
> I realize that I got a bit lengthy today, but this is something that I think is important. So many people perceive that everything that I do always gets accepted wherever I send it. That is so not the case. Rejection is a big part of the designing business. Like many other jobs, usually several possibilities are considered and only a few are selected or implemented. It is the nature of the business. Many people are unable to overcome when their ideas and projects are passed on, and they take it personally. Unfortunately, those are the ones that don't last, as many of them have a great deal of talent and are able to offer a lot, but they are unable to handle the rejection from time to time.
> 
> I have learned that the only way I am able to survive in this designing business is to be resilient and not take these rejections to heart. Just because one or two people don't like my ideas, it doesn't mean that no one will. I have learned to follow my own instincts, design from my heart and have the confidence in myself as a designer. The rest will fall into place.
> 
> "As the traveler who has lost his way, throws his reins on his horse's neck, and trusts to the instinct of the animal to find his road, so must we do with the divine animal who carries us through this world" - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> It takes courage to think ahead in this way. You have to be willing to risk failure and take a chance that things will work out in the future. The return isn't always instant, and in many ways, you need to walk blindly on your path until you finally are able to see the light. Most importantly, you need to believe in yourself, and know that you will succeed, however long it takes. If you are able to do this, your chances for success are great.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Thanks Dave. I think we have to be. The only way we are going to change things for the better is to take responsibility for ourselves. Many (many) times we choose our own direction in life. If we make wrong choices, so be it. It is up to us to choose different directions to make our life better. Not dwelling on our mistakes and moving ahead is a good positive way to approach our lives. I believe that in many respects, we are our own destiny.

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Courage to Think Ahead*
> 
> Thinking ahead is something that we do on a daily basis. several times a day. From the time we wake up, most of us begin to organize our days in our minds without much conscious thinking. For many people, the planning begins early, with that first cup of coffee. From choosing breakfast to deciding what we will have for supper and everything in between, we plan the short term activities that fill up our day.
> 
> Then there are the long term plans. (When will I do my taxes? When will I begin the kitchen remodeling project? What week can I plan to take off of work next summer for that vacation I want?) These longer term decisions seem to require more thought and effort on our part and are more carefully considered. Many times these decisions have long term effects on our lives and are only made after serious deliberation, and with respect.
> 
> In having my own small business, I come across situations such as this on a daily basis. There is much planning that I have to do not only for today and tomorrow, but also for several months (and even years) down the line. I find that being short-sighted and thinking only of the immediate future isn't always the best thing to do. In fact, it can be quite detrimental, as while the short term effects may seem to have a positive impact on things, more so than not it lasts only breifly and soon we are left scrambling for new ideas and plans to keep our business thriving.
> 
> The longer that I am in business, the more I see the importance of thinking ahead. While making decisions that provide 'instant gratification' are tempting, as in life, they aren't always the ones that are the best for the longevity of the business. Just as (some) children learn this as they mature and grow into responsible adults, I am learning this is true as a business person. At times it takes a deliberate effort to walk away from instant gratification and follow the often more difficult path that requires time and patience.
> 
> "Patience, Grashopper. Patience."
> 
> Yesterday some things happened with the business that would have in the past been a huge blow to me. For some reason though, I was able to deal with it as just part of the business and move on without missing a beat or any ill feelings. It was just part of business.
> 
> I was aware of my upcoming deadline for one of my main wholesalers for quite a while now. I knew that it would be at the end of January and that if I had intended to submit anything new for the spring catalog, I had better get working on it.
> 
> But circumstances have not allowed me to spend the time that was necessary for me to be able to present them with many new things. Between the three part calendar project, the website stuff and the holidays, there just haven't been enough hours in the day. And then there was the opportunity to design the painting items for the consideration of the Artist's Club. That deadline is also quickly approaching and I have had these autumn ideas for almost a year now and this was the opportunity for me to present them. I didn't want to wait another year.
> 
> With all these opportunities in front of me, it was quite obvious to me that I wouldn't have time to do everything. Something had to give. I had to make some difficult choices as to where my time would best be invested and had to consider not only how it would benefit the business initially, but also in the long term. In addition, I had to make the decisions knowing that nothing in any direction was guaranteed. Just because I chose a certain direction didn't necessarily mean that path would bring success. For a large part, I needed to rely on my own experience and intuition as to what would be most beneficial for the business in the long term. And that wasn't easy.
> 
> To make a long story short, I chose to work on the calendar for the magazine, and also on some Valentine projects for my site and now, as you know, on the painting patterns to submit to Artist's Club. While the wholesaler is still considered very important, they had several patterns that were in a holding pattern and they were going to use for their catalogs when they saw fit. I felt that for now that would have to be enough, as the Valentine projects certainly wouldn't be of use to them in spring, although the other holiday items were something that they seemed to offer year round. Besides, Keith had been busy designing some new wildlife projects that were really nice and they would certainly fill the bill as far as representing us in the new catalog. We made the submissions with what we had.
> 
> We heard back yesterday that only about half of what we submitted was going to be used. While it is their prerogative to choose what they please, I couldn't help but feel a bit of dismay regarding certain patterns that were rejected. My heart ornaments and pendants were among the items that they passed on, as well as Keith's new hunting plaque. These were probably the two that surprised me the most, as the hearts would not only be a Valentine's pattern, but the hearts would also be appropriate for weddings, anniversaries, birthdays, or several other occasions and applications.
> 
> As far as the hunting plaque is concerned, it seems that hunting and wildlife themes sell extremely well no matter what time of year, and I honestly think that this one will be a good seller, as the design is attractive and well done. Perhaps I am too close to see it with realistic eyes. I do know that the two plaques that Keith introduced just a couple of weeks ago have been selling extremely well on the site. So I can't be that far off.
> 
> I have learned from being in this business a long time to take these kinds of decisions in stride. While initially I feel somewhat hurt when things are rejected, I have learned from experience that one person's opinion isn't always the defining factor. While it is difficult not to take it personally, you really can't do so, as everyone is entitled to either like or dislike something for whatever reason. Just because one doesn't find something attractive, doesn't mean that others will feel the same.
> 
> That is where having a partner and also experience helps.
> 
> In the past, some of the things that I have designed that have been rejected by either the magazine or the wholesalers, have often found a second life in another venue and have absolutely thrived. It took me a while to figure this out, but once I did, it helped me deal with rejection in a very constructive way. There was one project in particular that the magazine didn't want and I was quite sad about it. I was so down about it I was going to shelve it, but I had a deadline for the wholesaler and threw it in with the batch of submissions. Not only did the wholesaler pick it up, but it turned out to be a very strong seller and is still selling to this day. My editor at the time and I even kind of joked about how he rejected it and how well it did. It was a great learning experience for me.
> 
> Looking at 'rejection' in a positive way is something that comes with experiences such as this. It shows you first hand that if the piece wasn't meant to be in one place, perhaps it was meant to be in another. There are many paths that can lead you to success. Sometimes you take a wrong turn along the way and it takes you longer to get there, but if you think ahead and keep trying, eventually you will reach your destination.
> 
> And how does that tie into planning?
> 
> I believe it is very important in the day to day decisions you make regarding your business. The more successful your business is, the more you will see the importance of diversifying and making long term goals. You can't only look at the quick payoffs, but the things that won't pay off perhaps until several months down the road. While it may seem like you are working for little return today on a particular project, if you are laying a foundation for your future, you should still consider the time well-spent. I realize that is a luxury for a struggling business, who may need quick returns in order to sustain itself, but once you have a foothold in things I do believe it is best to start setting your sites farther into the future. You will be happy with these choices down the line when they begin bringing in returns and your thinking is several months ahead.
> 
> Because of this mentality, yesterday's news didn't devastate me. While I will be honest and say my initial reaction was that I wasn't happy, I got over it very quickly and thought about where we would present these patterns and how they will benefit the company. We are growing every day and the more people come to our site, the more they will see that we have things to offer that they are not able to get elsewhere. Hopefully that will keep them coming back and in the long run it will help our company grow even further. I managed to turn something that would be perceived as a negative into a very positive thing for us and our company. And that feels good.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up on the little boots for Artist's Club. I am very happy with how they are coming out and each one is cuter than the last. Here is a sample of one of the boots I completed yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two to complete today and then I have one more idea for fall submissions to them which I want to work on. Their deadline is at the middle of the month and I will be happy if even one of the three projects that I am offering is accepted. Anything over that will be 'gravy'.
> 
> I realize that I got a bit lengthy today, but this is something that I think is important. So many people perceive that everything that I do always gets accepted wherever I send it. That is so not the case. Rejection is a big part of the designing business. Like many other jobs, usually several possibilities are considered and only a few are selected or implemented. It is the nature of the business. Many people are unable to overcome when their ideas and projects are passed on, and they take it personally. Unfortunately, those are the ones that don't last, as many of them have a great deal of talent and are able to offer a lot, but they are unable to handle the rejection from time to time.
> 
> I have learned that the only way I am able to survive in this designing business is to be resilient and not take these rejections to heart. Just because one or two people don't like my ideas, it doesn't mean that no one will. I have learned to follow my own instincts, design from my heart and have the confidence in myself as a designer. The rest will fall into place.
> 
> "As the traveler who has lost his way, throws his reins on his horse's neck, and trusts to the instinct of the animal to find his road, so must we do with the divine animal who carries us through this world" - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> It takes courage to think ahead in this way. You have to be willing to risk failure and take a chance that things will work out in the future. The return isn't always instant, and in many ways, you need to walk blindly on your path until you finally are able to see the light. Most importantly, you need to believe in yourself, and know that you will succeed, however long it takes. If you are able to do this, your chances for success are great.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Good morning Sheila,
If the plaque that you showed the other is one that they turned down, I think they are being short-sighted. I for one will buy it and any others that Keith and you put on your site. I know they will be popular here in my part of paradise.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Courage to Think Ahead*
> 
> Thinking ahead is something that we do on a daily basis. several times a day. From the time we wake up, most of us begin to organize our days in our minds without much conscious thinking. For many people, the planning begins early, with that first cup of coffee. From choosing breakfast to deciding what we will have for supper and everything in between, we plan the short term activities that fill up our day.
> 
> Then there are the long term plans. (When will I do my taxes? When will I begin the kitchen remodeling project? What week can I plan to take off of work next summer for that vacation I want?) These longer term decisions seem to require more thought and effort on our part and are more carefully considered. Many times these decisions have long term effects on our lives and are only made after serious deliberation, and with respect.
> 
> In having my own small business, I come across situations such as this on a daily basis. There is much planning that I have to do not only for today and tomorrow, but also for several months (and even years) down the line. I find that being short-sighted and thinking only of the immediate future isn't always the best thing to do. In fact, it can be quite detrimental, as while the short term effects may seem to have a positive impact on things, more so than not it lasts only breifly and soon we are left scrambling for new ideas and plans to keep our business thriving.
> 
> The longer that I am in business, the more I see the importance of thinking ahead. While making decisions that provide 'instant gratification' are tempting, as in life, they aren't always the ones that are the best for the longevity of the business. Just as (some) children learn this as they mature and grow into responsible adults, I am learning this is true as a business person. At times it takes a deliberate effort to walk away from instant gratification and follow the often more difficult path that requires time and patience.
> 
> "Patience, Grashopper. Patience."
> 
> Yesterday some things happened with the business that would have in the past been a huge blow to me. For some reason though, I was able to deal with it as just part of the business and move on without missing a beat or any ill feelings. It was just part of business.
> 
> I was aware of my upcoming deadline for one of my main wholesalers for quite a while now. I knew that it would be at the end of January and that if I had intended to submit anything new for the spring catalog, I had better get working on it.
> 
> But circumstances have not allowed me to spend the time that was necessary for me to be able to present them with many new things. Between the three part calendar project, the website stuff and the holidays, there just haven't been enough hours in the day. And then there was the opportunity to design the painting items for the consideration of the Artist's Club. That deadline is also quickly approaching and I have had these autumn ideas for almost a year now and this was the opportunity for me to present them. I didn't want to wait another year.
> 
> With all these opportunities in front of me, it was quite obvious to me that I wouldn't have time to do everything. Something had to give. I had to make some difficult choices as to where my time would best be invested and had to consider not only how it would benefit the business initially, but also in the long term. In addition, I had to make the decisions knowing that nothing in any direction was guaranteed. Just because I chose a certain direction didn't necessarily mean that path would bring success. For a large part, I needed to rely on my own experience and intuition as to what would be most beneficial for the business in the long term. And that wasn't easy.
> 
> To make a long story short, I chose to work on the calendar for the magazine, and also on some Valentine projects for my site and now, as you know, on the painting patterns to submit to Artist's Club. While the wholesaler is still considered very important, they had several patterns that were in a holding pattern and they were going to use for their catalogs when they saw fit. I felt that for now that would have to be enough, as the Valentine projects certainly wouldn't be of use to them in spring, although the other holiday items were something that they seemed to offer year round. Besides, Keith had been busy designing some new wildlife projects that were really nice and they would certainly fill the bill as far as representing us in the new catalog. We made the submissions with what we had.
> 
> We heard back yesterday that only about half of what we submitted was going to be used. While it is their prerogative to choose what they please, I couldn't help but feel a bit of dismay regarding certain patterns that were rejected. My heart ornaments and pendants were among the items that they passed on, as well as Keith's new hunting plaque. These were probably the two that surprised me the most, as the hearts would not only be a Valentine's pattern, but the hearts would also be appropriate for weddings, anniversaries, birthdays, or several other occasions and applications.
> 
> As far as the hunting plaque is concerned, it seems that hunting and wildlife themes sell extremely well no matter what time of year, and I honestly think that this one will be a good seller, as the design is attractive and well done. Perhaps I am too close to see it with realistic eyes. I do know that the two plaques that Keith introduced just a couple of weeks ago have been selling extremely well on the site. So I can't be that far off.
> 
> I have learned from being in this business a long time to take these kinds of decisions in stride. While initially I feel somewhat hurt when things are rejected, I have learned from experience that one person's opinion isn't always the defining factor. While it is difficult not to take it personally, you really can't do so, as everyone is entitled to either like or dislike something for whatever reason. Just because one doesn't find something attractive, doesn't mean that others will feel the same.
> 
> That is where having a partner and also experience helps.
> 
> In the past, some of the things that I have designed that have been rejected by either the magazine or the wholesalers, have often found a second life in another venue and have absolutely thrived. It took me a while to figure this out, but once I did, it helped me deal with rejection in a very constructive way. There was one project in particular that the magazine didn't want and I was quite sad about it. I was so down about it I was going to shelve it, but I had a deadline for the wholesaler and threw it in with the batch of submissions. Not only did the wholesaler pick it up, but it turned out to be a very strong seller and is still selling to this day. My editor at the time and I even kind of joked about how he rejected it and how well it did. It was a great learning experience for me.
> 
> Looking at 'rejection' in a positive way is something that comes with experiences such as this. It shows you first hand that if the piece wasn't meant to be in one place, perhaps it was meant to be in another. There are many paths that can lead you to success. Sometimes you take a wrong turn along the way and it takes you longer to get there, but if you think ahead and keep trying, eventually you will reach your destination.
> 
> And how does that tie into planning?
> 
> I believe it is very important in the day to day decisions you make regarding your business. The more successful your business is, the more you will see the importance of diversifying and making long term goals. You can't only look at the quick payoffs, but the things that won't pay off perhaps until several months down the road. While it may seem like you are working for little return today on a particular project, if you are laying a foundation for your future, you should still consider the time well-spent. I realize that is a luxury for a struggling business, who may need quick returns in order to sustain itself, but once you have a foothold in things I do believe it is best to start setting your sites farther into the future. You will be happy with these choices down the line when they begin bringing in returns and your thinking is several months ahead.
> 
> Because of this mentality, yesterday's news didn't devastate me. While I will be honest and say my initial reaction was that I wasn't happy, I got over it very quickly and thought about where we would present these patterns and how they will benefit the company. We are growing every day and the more people come to our site, the more they will see that we have things to offer that they are not able to get elsewhere. Hopefully that will keep them coming back and in the long run it will help our company grow even further. I managed to turn something that would be perceived as a negative into a very positive thing for us and our company. And that feels good.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up on the little boots for Artist's Club. I am very happy with how they are coming out and each one is cuter than the last. Here is a sample of one of the boots I completed yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two to complete today and then I have one more idea for fall submissions to them which I want to work on. Their deadline is at the middle of the month and I will be happy if even one of the three projects that I am offering is accepted. Anything over that will be 'gravy'.
> 
> I realize that I got a bit lengthy today, but this is something that I think is important. So many people perceive that everything that I do always gets accepted wherever I send it. That is so not the case. Rejection is a big part of the designing business. Like many other jobs, usually several possibilities are considered and only a few are selected or implemented. It is the nature of the business. Many people are unable to overcome when their ideas and projects are passed on, and they take it personally. Unfortunately, those are the ones that don't last, as many of them have a great deal of talent and are able to offer a lot, but they are unable to handle the rejection from time to time.
> 
> I have learned that the only way I am able to survive in this designing business is to be resilient and not take these rejections to heart. Just because one or two people don't like my ideas, it doesn't mean that no one will. I have learned to follow my own instincts, design from my heart and have the confidence in myself as a designer. The rest will fall into place.
> 
> "As the traveler who has lost his way, throws his reins on his horse's neck, and trusts to the instinct of the animal to find his road, so must we do with the divine animal who carries us through this world" - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> It takes courage to think ahead in this way. You have to be willing to risk failure and take a chance that things will work out in the future. The return isn't always instant, and in many ways, you need to walk blindly on your path until you finally are able to see the light. Most importantly, you need to believe in yourself, and know that you will succeed, however long it takes. If you are able to do this, your chances for success are great.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Yep, Rick. That was it! I was shocked myself. As I said, this is one of the great instances when it is good to have a partner in your work. Two points of view are far better than one sometimes.

Keith was not happy about it, as you can imagine and I think had he been working on his own for his own company, it would have impacted him a lot more. It helps when we can talk and plan together, and when stuff like this comes up, we usually support each other and pull the one who needs it up.

I also think this will be a great seller, and I told Keith so. He will see when it is on the site how much people will like it and it will give him the confidence he needs for the next projects. It will also show him that even though one place doesn't take it on, it doesn't mean that it is a poor design. This is where the experience comes in. It is a wonderful teacher. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Feet*

I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:



















I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.

They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.

While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.

I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.

But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.

I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.

So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.

I hope you all have a great Friday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Sheila, do you know anyone who works leather? Some of these would be good made up into actual boots. My suggestions are Harlequin patterns bottom and top right and red and black bottom left. A niche market for you?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I believe that Paul (Big Tiny) does or did some work in leather. I will have to look into that. Wouldn't they look cool in 'real boots?' I show a pic the other day of some black pumps that were decorated with pumpkins and such. It was on the comment section of my blog HERE It would be cool to see some leather boots tooled and dyed with some fun and funky designs like this! Good thoughts!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


these boots came out just great sheila

your creativity 
knows no bounds

well done


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Hi Sheila;

I'm with David. (patron) Great work.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


Thanks to both of you! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


these are all very kool designs. if I were a wooden stick-man, I'd want my wooden stick-woman to have a pair o each o these


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


It's amazing how you can put your mind doodling onto paper!

Very good!

Remember Puss-n-boots cat food?
Combining Cats with some of your Boots *might *turn out good too…


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I love these so much! You did such a great job!


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


You did a awesome job painting but they sure wouldn't look like that with my painting skills


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Feet*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. Among other things, I finished up painting my samples of the little witches' boots. I now have all twelve done and today I will be creating the pattern packet and doing the 'good photography' on them. I did take some quick snapshots this morning so I have something to show you all. Here are the pictures of them for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't set the light box up or anything like that so the coloring isn't quite right, but at least you can have an idea of how they look.
> 
> They are really bright and fun and most of them have metallic accents of iridescent highlights on them. I find that the iridescent neon paint doesn't want to photograph the same as normal paint. When I scan them in, it seems that the pink colors don't show up at all. I wonder why that is and I am going to have to look into it a bit.
> 
> While painting these, I scanned them in at different stages for the instructional packet so that I can offer step-by-step pictures. It wasn't until the end that I realized that the pink colors looked quite washed out. I will have to see what I can to in Photoshop to correct that and see if I can bring the photos to look like the true colors from the scans. Otherwise I will probably wind up painting them over again and taking photographs along the way. But that would be a bit more difficult because I would need to do it in a controlled environment over the course of a couple of days. It took me a while to paint them, but I was also adjusting the design and choosing colors and going slowly.
> 
> I don't think it will take as long for me to paint them again, but I am certain that it will still take some time and I would want the background and lighting to be the same for everything. This is where scanning things comes in handy. As long as I leave the settings the same, the pictures come out the same. The only problem is at times like this when certain colors aren't seen by it in the same way your eyes see them and I need to make adjustments. My scanner software is quite extensive (as most digital software is now) and it will take a bit of a learning curve to fine tune it to something that will be true to life. I remember now (sure, after I am done!) that when I made the patterns for the skating pond, it took quite a bit of playing around in Photoshop to get the printed pictures to be the identical colors as the painted figures. I did pretty well though, and you could hold the figures to the sheet of paper with the printed picture on it and the colors were near identical. It was no small feat though, and these metallic and iridescent paints that I like to use make it a bit harder to calibrate everything. It will be an adventure for sure.
> 
> But overall, I am pleased with the outcome of this project. I had a lot of fun picking colors and making them and I think that they can be done by just about anyone. There isn't a whole lot of difficult shading involved and I think that a lot of people will want to give them a go.
> 
> I have one more set of ornaments for the Halloween season that I would like to submit and get finished before the deadline. I want to get to drawing on them relatively quickly so that I can get moving on them and hopefully be considered. This is no time to rest on what I have already accomplished.
> 
> So my day is pretty much planned. Tonight I am invited for lobster dinner at Keith's parents' house - an invitation that I never decline! It is sure to be a good meal and something that I am really do enjoy. It will be good to get out for a few hours and relax and have a change of scenery.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Friday!


I think anyone would be able to paint these! They are quite simple and when I make the instructions, I have step-by-step photos so it is easy to follow along! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Heading for the (Big) Shop*

Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.

For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.

Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.

By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.

I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.

Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:










The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.

But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.

Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.

So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.

We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.

I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


that's not a shop..it's too clean! pulling my leg this early in the morning?  In the winter my shop is inside the house too, and it's 6 ft x 10 ft. amazing what one can get done in small spaces!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


Yep, Michelle - it is 'as is' right now. I only had pictures with the old scroll saw there so I just snapped it this morning. I think I may do a 'shop update' tomorrow so my real shop is shown on my profile here. We do keep it neat. When we are done, we just run the vacuum. There is an outlet in the closet and we don't even have to pull it out. We just attach the hose and do a quick clean up and we are good to go. I can honestly say that it usually is that neat, unless we are 'in process'. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


dressing my wood

i have enough trouble 
getting buddy dressed
then he runs around outside 
and trashes his clothes

glad you got some 'lobster' time in
it is always nice to celebrate a job well done

got 1" of snow here yesterday
melted by noon
then i saw on the news
it snowed 2' in denver
it may be headed your way
if it keeps going


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


Now I feel like my shop is too big! Wow… you turn out some beautiful work in such a small space.
Ellen


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


I agree, just too neat and clean! Very nice. Have a great dinner.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


I don't get it.. how can someone not eat lobster, which happens to be what I had for dinner last night, as well.

Very clean space.

Lee


----------



## Dal300

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


A neat, clean shop is the sign of a sick mind….. keep it up!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


I'll never complain about lack of space in my 9' x 18' garage, again!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Heading for the (Big) Shop*
> 
> Today will be a fun day. We are going to our friend Bernie's shop to dress some wood and bring it back here. It was Bernie's birthday earlier this week and we are also going to have a celebration dinner there, as it isn't only his birthday, but also his daughter's, too. This is an annual event that we have and we are looking forward to not only a wonderful dinner, but a good day in the shop, too.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, my partner Keith and I live in a one bedroom place. It isn't big and we have no basement or anything like that, yet we are able to do most of our day to day woodworking without much mess or problem.
> 
> Our scroll saw and drill press are in the corner of the kitchen, and we keep his lathe in one of the three closets that line our hallway, along with a 6hp shop vac. With this set up, we accomplish quite a lot and although many don't believe it, we keep things quite neat and tidy and aren't living in a mess.
> 
> By the time the wood arrives here (which is stored in various places in the closets and our bedroom) it is planed and dressed and usually only needs a light sanding. For that we use a 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander which when attached to the shop vac, leaves virtually no dust. If we need to route pieces, we do so on our front deck, using a smaller laminate trimmer which is easier for me to handle. We did make a little stand for it which is much like a router table and that works fine, since we generally do small projects that are easy to handle. While it may not be the perfect setup, it works well for us.
> 
> I really need to take some updated shop pictures and also update things on my profile. Our shop area has changed and evolved quite a bit since I posted that and even though we gained the lathe and vac and many other tools, it still works well in our small place and most of the time everything is tucked neatly away and if you didn't see the scrollsaw sitting in the kitchen, you wouldn't know we do woodworking.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of how things look this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lathe fits neatly into the closet simply by sliding it. We put those felt strips on the underside of the small cabinet that Keith built and it glides along the floor with little effort (and leaves no marks!) The shop vac fits right underneath it in the closet and when we close the door, everything is concealed. It is pretty sweet.
> 
> But in order to plane and dress our raw lumber (we buy it in full pieces) we are required to visit Bernie's shop. Bernie lives in Digby, which is about 40 minutes up the coast from us. I met him when I lived there and he is retired and has a full shop that he offers to us when we need it. We store all our larger boards at Bernie's shop and a couple of times a year we spend the day planing and running the pieces through the sander. Since most of what we use is under an inch thick and small pieces, we are able to store quite a supply of thin, dressed wood here for easy access. The trick is for us to think ahead and have enough wood at hand so we can pull on our supply whenever we are inspired. We stock several species and thicknesses of wood and usually we have pretty much what we need at all times. While it may not be a perfect setup, it works for us and has kept us going for a couple of years now. If we have a 'wood emergency' we know that we can also call and usually get over there in a day or two and get what we want.
> 
> Today we are going to be working on some maple, as our supply of maple is getting low. We use it a lot for ornaments and other pieces and it is probably one of my favorite go to woods. It will be a good day, combining some visiting with accomplishing something, and I am sure it will feel good to be working in a 'real shop' again for the afternoon. I miss going to Bernie's. When I lived in Digby (before I met Keith) I used to spend quite a lot of time there. While I didn't scroll saw there, I did a lot of shaping and sanding and other main construction work over there. Bernie always starts the stove around 6:30 am and I could get over there as early as 7am and have a nice, warm place to work. I enjoyed the company, and he did too and I learned a great deal from him about general woodworking just by watching him work on his own projects. He has been a woodworker all his life, and had built several houses and hundreds of pieces of furniture and anything you could imagine. He has the wonderful combination of helping without imposing on you. He was there to make suggestions or show you the way to do something, then he would walk away and allow you to learn on your own. If you needed help, he would gladly give it, but he believed that the best teacher was experience and would allow you to learn and make mistakes on your own without interfering unless asked. I think he is a great teacher.
> 
> So that's the plan today. Yesterday I was able to do the presentation pictures of the little boots. I used the light box Keith made that he uses for his pens and the pictures came out beautiful without much muss and fuss in Photoshop. The colors of the printed pictures are dead on to the colors of the actual pieces, which is extremely important when making the painting patterns. I was very pleased.
> 
> We ended the day by going to Keith's parents' house for dinner. Keith's mom loves lobster (as I do) and she was looking for a buddy for a lobster dinner. Keith and his dad don't eat lobster, so they had bar-b-qued chicken wings and us girls had the lobster. It was a nice night and we had a great time.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. The weather is mild here and from what I hear, it is decent in lots of places. I hope you all get some shop or to have time to do what you like to do best. Enjoy your Saturday.


I can not believe it!! I am cramped in my half of the garage, and in my big reloading shop in my daylight 
basement, both of which are according to my sons and grandsons are disaster areas, the great grandkids still
think they are nice places to play with great grandpa. Today started out about 8 above with no clouds
in the sky and sun hitting the twin peaks of Lolo peak at exactly 8:00 am. Yesterday it was up to 45 
degrees and it may get there again today. My beautiful Lady had a birthday on Feb.2 so I was able to
take her to the Outback for steak and lobster. Glad that you and Keith are having a wonderful time,
and thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Busy Day Ahead*

I am afraid you are all going to get the cheap version of the blog today. There is just so much I want to accomplish and it is already later than usual. I had one of those strange evenings where I was thinking so much that I couldn't sleep. So much to plan and do. At about 4am I finally gave up and came out in the living room to read through some things on the computer, but after a bit, I fell asleep again on the couch and when I woke up it was already almost 8am. For me that is quite late unless I am under the weather (which I am not). So it put me at a great disadvantage time-wise today and I told myself I would keep this short.

We had a fun and full day yesterday visiting Ellen and Bernie. It was his 80th birthday on Wednesday and this was his birthday dinner. We also celebrate his daughter, Cindy's birthday at the same time as hers is in the next week. I got a nice picture of him and I:










I owe so much to Bernie. He has been a wonderful friend and mentor for almost eight years now and he has taught me so much and been so generous with his shop and tools that I am forever grateful. I am happy to have him as a friend and he and Ellen and Cindy his daughter are considered my Canadian 'family.'

We arrived in the afternoon so that we could play in the shop for a while before dinner. Keith did most of the stuff there, as I visited and assisted Ellen with the kitchen chores. Bernie lets Keith kind of work on his own there and we only had a short list of wood we needed in the immediate term so he decided to keep the time in there short. We have to go back to Digby anyway in the next week for a follow up eye appointment for me and we plan to go back and get some more work done there then.

Working in the shop even for a short time makes us both wish we had a place for a planer, finish sander and nice table saw. I could tell that Keith was thinking the same thing, as he really enjoys working with the larger tools and I could almost hear him thinking about how we would be able to make it work. We have some possibilities, but none of them are really optimal and we need to think them through a bit better before making any decisions. We will have to see. . .

We did finish a nice amount of thin maple, which is what we were running low on and had a good sized pile to bring back with us. We should be good for a while. In looking at our supply of rough cut lumber, there is probably enough there to last us for several years given the small size of the projects we do. I expect that even when we make our trips to the city this spring and summer, we won't be dropping much money at the lumber store and adding to the pile. (That doesn't however mean that we won't be lugging some nice tools home with us!) We will just have to see.

Today there is a multitude of tasks that I want to address. I need to work on the pattern packet for the little witch boots, and I want to begin on the next (and final) submission that I will be offering to the Artist's Club for this round. I have an idea in my head, and I need to develop it get drawing.

I also noticed that the painting side of my site and my own personal patterns is not as tidy as I want. Since painting patterns was quite secondary to the scroll sawing ones, that side of things has been very neglected and I really need to 'houseclean' those files and give them an order that will coincide with the scrolling side of things.

Kieth is preparing not only the new catalog, but also creating several brochures for his pens. The main catalog is a huge task, as we have over 500 patterns that were created over the past 10 years or so. Since the software that I used has changed so much over that time there is quite a bit of work needed to bring the older patterns up to the level of the newer ones. Even simple tasks such as updating contact information on the older patterns takes a bit of fancy typing because the software that I used to use in the beginning of my pattern making days no longer exists. Converting it into a form that is easily edited is not an impossible task, but it is one that takes time and effort. And we struggle with the dilemma of how much time should be spent on updating older patterns, when most of them in all probability have for the most part run their course. We aren't quite ready to shelve them yet though, and we do agree that they do have their place on the site.

That is the case with many of the older painting patterns that I am finding. I have some from several years ago that have never been seen. Back when they were created, I didn't have the means to reach the people that I do now, and I feel that they deserve at least to be seen. While some of them are better left to languish in the archives of my computer, there are others that I feel are nice and cute and I would love to present them to the many new people that come to visit the site. Since my work on the skater's pond and also with Monika Brint (the snowflake puzzle that I did for her) I have had many more painters come to the site to see what else I have to offer in the painting pattern department. I want to be able to have a decent selection there to keep their interest - at least until I can add to it with these new ideas, and hopefully keep them coming back and looking for more.

I don't want to neglect this aspect of my business for many reasons. Diversification is the first reason. As I have stated many times over, I think it is important for us to be somewhat diverse in what we offer - especially in these economic times. Another reason is because I do believe that there is a need for good, quality patterns. I have noticed that more and more people are looking for good patterns both in the woodworking industry as well as the painting industry. Offering digital patterns is the way of the future and more and more customers are demanding instant downloads as a means of obtaining patterns. Not only do they save postage that way, but they also have the instant gratification of receiving the patterns as soon as they purchase them - much like when they visit a physical 'store' without having to leave their computers. I do believe that digital media is the way of the future and even though I enjoy having physical media such as magazines and patterns to hold in my hand, I see that it is not what most people are asking for. If we are to continue growing and keeping our company healthy, we need to accept this and continue to set our sites to it for the future.

Well, I suppose that this didn't turn out to be such a short blog after all. (Does it ever?) I hope you all have a great Sunday today and for those of you who enjoy football - Happy Superbowl Sunday! Enjoy the day and take some time to get into the shop and do some fun things that you will enjoy!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Day Ahead*
> 
> I am afraid you are all going to get the cheap version of the blog today. There is just so much I want to accomplish and it is already later than usual. I had one of those strange evenings where I was thinking so much that I couldn't sleep. So much to plan and do. At about 4am I finally gave up and came out in the living room to read through some things on the computer, but after a bit, I fell asleep again on the couch and when I woke up it was already almost 8am. For me that is quite late unless I am under the weather (which I am not). So it put me at a great disadvantage time-wise today and I told myself I would keep this short.
> 
> We had a fun and full day yesterday visiting Ellen and Bernie. It was his 80th birthday on Wednesday and this was his birthday dinner. We also celebrate his daughter, Cindy's birthday at the same time as hers is in the next week. I got a nice picture of him and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe so much to Bernie. He has been a wonderful friend and mentor for almost eight years now and he has taught me so much and been so generous with his shop and tools that I am forever grateful. I am happy to have him as a friend and he and Ellen and Cindy his daughter are considered my Canadian 'family.'
> 
> We arrived in the afternoon so that we could play in the shop for a while before dinner. Keith did most of the stuff there, as I visited and assisted Ellen with the kitchen chores. Bernie lets Keith kind of work on his own there and we only had a short list of wood we needed in the immediate term so he decided to keep the time in there short. We have to go back to Digby anyway in the next week for a follow up eye appointment for me and we plan to go back and get some more work done there then.
> 
> Working in the shop even for a short time makes us both wish we had a place for a planer, finish sander and nice table saw. I could tell that Keith was thinking the same thing, as he really enjoys working with the larger tools and I could almost hear him thinking about how we would be able to make it work. We have some possibilities, but none of them are really optimal and we need to think them through a bit better before making any decisions. We will have to see. . .
> 
> We did finish a nice amount of thin maple, which is what we were running low on and had a good sized pile to bring back with us. We should be good for a while. In looking at our supply of rough cut lumber, there is probably enough there to last us for several years given the small size of the projects we do. I expect that even when we make our trips to the city this spring and summer, we won't be dropping much money at the lumber store and adding to the pile. (That doesn't however mean that we won't be lugging some nice tools home with us!) We will just have to see.
> 
> Today there is a multitude of tasks that I want to address. I need to work on the pattern packet for the little witch boots, and I want to begin on the next (and final) submission that I will be offering to the Artist's Club for this round. I have an idea in my head, and I need to develop it get drawing.
> 
> I also noticed that the painting side of my site and my own personal patterns is not as tidy as I want. Since painting patterns was quite secondary to the scroll sawing ones, that side of things has been very neglected and I really need to 'houseclean' those files and give them an order that will coincide with the scrolling side of things.
> 
> Kieth is preparing not only the new catalog, but also creating several brochures for his pens. The main catalog is a huge task, as we have over 500 patterns that were created over the past 10 years or so. Since the software that I used has changed so much over that time there is quite a bit of work needed to bring the older patterns up to the level of the newer ones. Even simple tasks such as updating contact information on the older patterns takes a bit of fancy typing because the software that I used to use in the beginning of my pattern making days no longer exists. Converting it into a form that is easily edited is not an impossible task, but it is one that takes time and effort. And we struggle with the dilemma of how much time should be spent on updating older patterns, when most of them in all probability have for the most part run their course. We aren't quite ready to shelve them yet though, and we do agree that they do have their place on the site.
> 
> That is the case with many of the older painting patterns that I am finding. I have some from several years ago that have never been seen. Back when they were created, I didn't have the means to reach the people that I do now, and I feel that they deserve at least to be seen. While some of them are better left to languish in the archives of my computer, there are others that I feel are nice and cute and I would love to present them to the many new people that come to visit the site. Since my work on the skater's pond and also with Monika Brint (the snowflake puzzle that I did for her) I have had many more painters come to the site to see what else I have to offer in the painting pattern department. I want to be able to have a decent selection there to keep their interest - at least until I can add to it with these new ideas, and hopefully keep them coming back and looking for more.
> 
> I don't want to neglect this aspect of my business for many reasons. Diversification is the first reason. As I have stated many times over, I think it is important for us to be somewhat diverse in what we offer - especially in these economic times. Another reason is because I do believe that there is a need for good, quality patterns. I have noticed that more and more people are looking for good patterns both in the woodworking industry as well as the painting industry. Offering digital patterns is the way of the future and more and more customers are demanding instant downloads as a means of obtaining patterns. Not only do they save postage that way, but they also have the instant gratification of receiving the patterns as soon as they purchase them - much like when they visit a physical 'store' without having to leave their computers. I do believe that digital media is the way of the future and even though I enjoy having physical media such as magazines and patterns to hold in my hand, I see that it is not what most people are asking for. If we are to continue growing and keeping our company healthy, we need to accept this and continue to set our sites to it for the future.
> 
> Well, I suppose that this didn't turn out to be such a short blog after all. (Does it ever?) I hope you all have a great Sunday today and for those of you who enjoy football - Happy Superbowl Sunday! Enjoy the day and take some time to get into the shop and do some fun things that you will enjoy!


hey there sleepy head, you sleep in…eat pancakes for sunday breakfast…i didnt think the blog was short or anything of the kind, im just always glad to hear from you and you do a wonderful job all the time…enjoy your day and i know you will enjoy getting your work done..grizz


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Day Ahead*
> 
> I am afraid you are all going to get the cheap version of the blog today. There is just so much I want to accomplish and it is already later than usual. I had one of those strange evenings where I was thinking so much that I couldn't sleep. So much to plan and do. At about 4am I finally gave up and came out in the living room to read through some things on the computer, but after a bit, I fell asleep again on the couch and when I woke up it was already almost 8am. For me that is quite late unless I am under the weather (which I am not). So it put me at a great disadvantage time-wise today and I told myself I would keep this short.
> 
> We had a fun and full day yesterday visiting Ellen and Bernie. It was his 80th birthday on Wednesday and this was his birthday dinner. We also celebrate his daughter, Cindy's birthday at the same time as hers is in the next week. I got a nice picture of him and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe so much to Bernie. He has been a wonderful friend and mentor for almost eight years now and he has taught me so much and been so generous with his shop and tools that I am forever grateful. I am happy to have him as a friend and he and Ellen and Cindy his daughter are considered my Canadian 'family.'
> 
> We arrived in the afternoon so that we could play in the shop for a while before dinner. Keith did most of the stuff there, as I visited and assisted Ellen with the kitchen chores. Bernie lets Keith kind of work on his own there and we only had a short list of wood we needed in the immediate term so he decided to keep the time in there short. We have to go back to Digby anyway in the next week for a follow up eye appointment for me and we plan to go back and get some more work done there then.
> 
> Working in the shop even for a short time makes us both wish we had a place for a planer, finish sander and nice table saw. I could tell that Keith was thinking the same thing, as he really enjoys working with the larger tools and I could almost hear him thinking about how we would be able to make it work. We have some possibilities, but none of them are really optimal and we need to think them through a bit better before making any decisions. We will have to see. . .
> 
> We did finish a nice amount of thin maple, which is what we were running low on and had a good sized pile to bring back with us. We should be good for a while. In looking at our supply of rough cut lumber, there is probably enough there to last us for several years given the small size of the projects we do. I expect that even when we make our trips to the city this spring and summer, we won't be dropping much money at the lumber store and adding to the pile. (That doesn't however mean that we won't be lugging some nice tools home with us!) We will just have to see.
> 
> Today there is a multitude of tasks that I want to address. I need to work on the pattern packet for the little witch boots, and I want to begin on the next (and final) submission that I will be offering to the Artist's Club for this round. I have an idea in my head, and I need to develop it get drawing.
> 
> I also noticed that the painting side of my site and my own personal patterns is not as tidy as I want. Since painting patterns was quite secondary to the scroll sawing ones, that side of things has been very neglected and I really need to 'houseclean' those files and give them an order that will coincide with the scrolling side of things.
> 
> Kieth is preparing not only the new catalog, but also creating several brochures for his pens. The main catalog is a huge task, as we have over 500 patterns that were created over the past 10 years or so. Since the software that I used has changed so much over that time there is quite a bit of work needed to bring the older patterns up to the level of the newer ones. Even simple tasks such as updating contact information on the older patterns takes a bit of fancy typing because the software that I used to use in the beginning of my pattern making days no longer exists. Converting it into a form that is easily edited is not an impossible task, but it is one that takes time and effort. And we struggle with the dilemma of how much time should be spent on updating older patterns, when most of them in all probability have for the most part run their course. We aren't quite ready to shelve them yet though, and we do agree that they do have their place on the site.
> 
> That is the case with many of the older painting patterns that I am finding. I have some from several years ago that have never been seen. Back when they were created, I didn't have the means to reach the people that I do now, and I feel that they deserve at least to be seen. While some of them are better left to languish in the archives of my computer, there are others that I feel are nice and cute and I would love to present them to the many new people that come to visit the site. Since my work on the skater's pond and also with Monika Brint (the snowflake puzzle that I did for her) I have had many more painters come to the site to see what else I have to offer in the painting pattern department. I want to be able to have a decent selection there to keep their interest - at least until I can add to it with these new ideas, and hopefully keep them coming back and looking for more.
> 
> I don't want to neglect this aspect of my business for many reasons. Diversification is the first reason. As I have stated many times over, I think it is important for us to be somewhat diverse in what we offer - especially in these economic times. Another reason is because I do believe that there is a need for good, quality patterns. I have noticed that more and more people are looking for good patterns both in the woodworking industry as well as the painting industry. Offering digital patterns is the way of the future and more and more customers are demanding instant downloads as a means of obtaining patterns. Not only do they save postage that way, but they also have the instant gratification of receiving the patterns as soon as they purchase them - much like when they visit a physical 'store' without having to leave their computers. I do believe that digital media is the way of the future and even though I enjoy having physical media such as magazines and patterns to hold in my hand, I see that it is not what most people are asking for. If we are to continue growing and keeping our company healthy, we need to accept this and continue to set our sites to it for the future.
> 
> Well, I suppose that this didn't turn out to be such a short blog after all. (Does it ever?) I hope you all have a great Sunday today and for those of you who enjoy football - Happy Superbowl Sunday! Enjoy the day and take some time to get into the shop and do some fun things that you will enjoy!


well some sleep time is always good too

is it possible to add some shop space to the house
or a stand alone one ?

i am building a bigger one here
can't really afford it
but by chipping away on it little by little
it will happen
$100 here $100 there
once it is started
it kind of wants to be finished somehow

if i had waited for all the money
i would probably not ever get to it
as there are always other things 
that need to be bought too


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Day Ahead*
> 
> I am afraid you are all going to get the cheap version of the blog today. There is just so much I want to accomplish and it is already later than usual. I had one of those strange evenings where I was thinking so much that I couldn't sleep. So much to plan and do. At about 4am I finally gave up and came out in the living room to read through some things on the computer, but after a bit, I fell asleep again on the couch and when I woke up it was already almost 8am. For me that is quite late unless I am under the weather (which I am not). So it put me at a great disadvantage time-wise today and I told myself I would keep this short.
> 
> We had a fun and full day yesterday visiting Ellen and Bernie. It was his 80th birthday on Wednesday and this was his birthday dinner. We also celebrate his daughter, Cindy's birthday at the same time as hers is in the next week. I got a nice picture of him and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe so much to Bernie. He has been a wonderful friend and mentor for almost eight years now and he has taught me so much and been so generous with his shop and tools that I am forever grateful. I am happy to have him as a friend and he and Ellen and Cindy his daughter are considered my Canadian 'family.'
> 
> We arrived in the afternoon so that we could play in the shop for a while before dinner. Keith did most of the stuff there, as I visited and assisted Ellen with the kitchen chores. Bernie lets Keith kind of work on his own there and we only had a short list of wood we needed in the immediate term so he decided to keep the time in there short. We have to go back to Digby anyway in the next week for a follow up eye appointment for me and we plan to go back and get some more work done there then.
> 
> Working in the shop even for a short time makes us both wish we had a place for a planer, finish sander and nice table saw. I could tell that Keith was thinking the same thing, as he really enjoys working with the larger tools and I could almost hear him thinking about how we would be able to make it work. We have some possibilities, but none of them are really optimal and we need to think them through a bit better before making any decisions. We will have to see. . .
> 
> We did finish a nice amount of thin maple, which is what we were running low on and had a good sized pile to bring back with us. We should be good for a while. In looking at our supply of rough cut lumber, there is probably enough there to last us for several years given the small size of the projects we do. I expect that even when we make our trips to the city this spring and summer, we won't be dropping much money at the lumber store and adding to the pile. (That doesn't however mean that we won't be lugging some nice tools home with us!) We will just have to see.
> 
> Today there is a multitude of tasks that I want to address. I need to work on the pattern packet for the little witch boots, and I want to begin on the next (and final) submission that I will be offering to the Artist's Club for this round. I have an idea in my head, and I need to develop it get drawing.
> 
> I also noticed that the painting side of my site and my own personal patterns is not as tidy as I want. Since painting patterns was quite secondary to the scroll sawing ones, that side of things has been very neglected and I really need to 'houseclean' those files and give them an order that will coincide with the scrolling side of things.
> 
> Kieth is preparing not only the new catalog, but also creating several brochures for his pens. The main catalog is a huge task, as we have over 500 patterns that were created over the past 10 years or so. Since the software that I used has changed so much over that time there is quite a bit of work needed to bring the older patterns up to the level of the newer ones. Even simple tasks such as updating contact information on the older patterns takes a bit of fancy typing because the software that I used to use in the beginning of my pattern making days no longer exists. Converting it into a form that is easily edited is not an impossible task, but it is one that takes time and effort. And we struggle with the dilemma of how much time should be spent on updating older patterns, when most of them in all probability have for the most part run their course. We aren't quite ready to shelve them yet though, and we do agree that they do have their place on the site.
> 
> That is the case with many of the older painting patterns that I am finding. I have some from several years ago that have never been seen. Back when they were created, I didn't have the means to reach the people that I do now, and I feel that they deserve at least to be seen. While some of them are better left to languish in the archives of my computer, there are others that I feel are nice and cute and I would love to present them to the many new people that come to visit the site. Since my work on the skater's pond and also with Monika Brint (the snowflake puzzle that I did for her) I have had many more painters come to the site to see what else I have to offer in the painting pattern department. I want to be able to have a decent selection there to keep their interest - at least until I can add to it with these new ideas, and hopefully keep them coming back and looking for more.
> 
> I don't want to neglect this aspect of my business for many reasons. Diversification is the first reason. As I have stated many times over, I think it is important for us to be somewhat diverse in what we offer - especially in these economic times. Another reason is because I do believe that there is a need for good, quality patterns. I have noticed that more and more people are looking for good patterns both in the woodworking industry as well as the painting industry. Offering digital patterns is the way of the future and more and more customers are demanding instant downloads as a means of obtaining patterns. Not only do they save postage that way, but they also have the instant gratification of receiving the patterns as soon as they purchase them - much like when they visit a physical 'store' without having to leave their computers. I do believe that digital media is the way of the future and even though I enjoy having physical media such as magazines and patterns to hold in my hand, I see that it is not what most people are asking for. If we are to continue growing and keeping our company healthy, we need to accept this and continue to set our sites to it for the future.
> 
> Well, I suppose that this didn't turn out to be such a short blog after all. (Does it ever?) I hope you all have a great Sunday today and for those of you who enjoy football - Happy Superbowl Sunday! Enjoy the day and take some time to get into the shop and do some fun things that you will enjoy!


wow! 80. that's an accomplishment right there.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Day Ahead*
> 
> I am afraid you are all going to get the cheap version of the blog today. There is just so much I want to accomplish and it is already later than usual. I had one of those strange evenings where I was thinking so much that I couldn't sleep. So much to plan and do. At about 4am I finally gave up and came out in the living room to read through some things on the computer, but after a bit, I fell asleep again on the couch and when I woke up it was already almost 8am. For me that is quite late unless I am under the weather (which I am not). So it put me at a great disadvantage time-wise today and I told myself I would keep this short.
> 
> We had a fun and full day yesterday visiting Ellen and Bernie. It was his 80th birthday on Wednesday and this was his birthday dinner. We also celebrate his daughter, Cindy's birthday at the same time as hers is in the next week. I got a nice picture of him and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe so much to Bernie. He has been a wonderful friend and mentor for almost eight years now and he has taught me so much and been so generous with his shop and tools that I am forever grateful. I am happy to have him as a friend and he and Ellen and Cindy his daughter are considered my Canadian 'family.'
> 
> We arrived in the afternoon so that we could play in the shop for a while before dinner. Keith did most of the stuff there, as I visited and assisted Ellen with the kitchen chores. Bernie lets Keith kind of work on his own there and we only had a short list of wood we needed in the immediate term so he decided to keep the time in there short. We have to go back to Digby anyway in the next week for a follow up eye appointment for me and we plan to go back and get some more work done there then.
> 
> Working in the shop even for a short time makes us both wish we had a place for a planer, finish sander and nice table saw. I could tell that Keith was thinking the same thing, as he really enjoys working with the larger tools and I could almost hear him thinking about how we would be able to make it work. We have some possibilities, but none of them are really optimal and we need to think them through a bit better before making any decisions. We will have to see. . .
> 
> We did finish a nice amount of thin maple, which is what we were running low on and had a good sized pile to bring back with us. We should be good for a while. In looking at our supply of rough cut lumber, there is probably enough there to last us for several years given the small size of the projects we do. I expect that even when we make our trips to the city this spring and summer, we won't be dropping much money at the lumber store and adding to the pile. (That doesn't however mean that we won't be lugging some nice tools home with us!) We will just have to see.
> 
> Today there is a multitude of tasks that I want to address. I need to work on the pattern packet for the little witch boots, and I want to begin on the next (and final) submission that I will be offering to the Artist's Club for this round. I have an idea in my head, and I need to develop it get drawing.
> 
> I also noticed that the painting side of my site and my own personal patterns is not as tidy as I want. Since painting patterns was quite secondary to the scroll sawing ones, that side of things has been very neglected and I really need to 'houseclean' those files and give them an order that will coincide with the scrolling side of things.
> 
> Kieth is preparing not only the new catalog, but also creating several brochures for his pens. The main catalog is a huge task, as we have over 500 patterns that were created over the past 10 years or so. Since the software that I used has changed so much over that time there is quite a bit of work needed to bring the older patterns up to the level of the newer ones. Even simple tasks such as updating contact information on the older patterns takes a bit of fancy typing because the software that I used to use in the beginning of my pattern making days no longer exists. Converting it into a form that is easily edited is not an impossible task, but it is one that takes time and effort. And we struggle with the dilemma of how much time should be spent on updating older patterns, when most of them in all probability have for the most part run their course. We aren't quite ready to shelve them yet though, and we do agree that they do have their place on the site.
> 
> That is the case with many of the older painting patterns that I am finding. I have some from several years ago that have never been seen. Back when they were created, I didn't have the means to reach the people that I do now, and I feel that they deserve at least to be seen. While some of them are better left to languish in the archives of my computer, there are others that I feel are nice and cute and I would love to present them to the many new people that come to visit the site. Since my work on the skater's pond and also with Monika Brint (the snowflake puzzle that I did for her) I have had many more painters come to the site to see what else I have to offer in the painting pattern department. I want to be able to have a decent selection there to keep their interest - at least until I can add to it with these new ideas, and hopefully keep them coming back and looking for more.
> 
> I don't want to neglect this aspect of my business for many reasons. Diversification is the first reason. As I have stated many times over, I think it is important for us to be somewhat diverse in what we offer - especially in these economic times. Another reason is because I do believe that there is a need for good, quality patterns. I have noticed that more and more people are looking for good patterns both in the woodworking industry as well as the painting industry. Offering digital patterns is the way of the future and more and more customers are demanding instant downloads as a means of obtaining patterns. Not only do they save postage that way, but they also have the instant gratification of receiving the patterns as soon as they purchase them - much like when they visit a physical 'store' without having to leave their computers. I do believe that digital media is the way of the future and even though I enjoy having physical media such as magazines and patterns to hold in my hand, I see that it is not what most people are asking for. If we are to continue growing and keeping our company healthy, we need to accept this and continue to set our sites to it for the future.
> 
> Well, I suppose that this didn't turn out to be such a short blog after all. (Does it ever?) I hope you all have a great Sunday today and for those of you who enjoy football - Happy Superbowl Sunday! Enjoy the day and take some time to get into the shop and do some fun things that you will enjoy!


Sheila, it's really GREAT that y'all were able to get together and make each other happy!

It's nice to also have such a wonderful 'mentor' to help pass techniques he has learned on to you… That's what keeps the world getting better & better!

That catalog sounds like a huge job… as David says… little by little it will get done…

Looking forward to seeing your Artist's Club submission… I know whatever you do, you will do GOOD with it!

Happy Super Bowl day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Day Ahead*
> 
> I am afraid you are all going to get the cheap version of the blog today. There is just so much I want to accomplish and it is already later than usual. I had one of those strange evenings where I was thinking so much that I couldn't sleep. So much to plan and do. At about 4am I finally gave up and came out in the living room to read through some things on the computer, but after a bit, I fell asleep again on the couch and when I woke up it was already almost 8am. For me that is quite late unless I am under the weather (which I am not). So it put me at a great disadvantage time-wise today and I told myself I would keep this short.
> 
> We had a fun and full day yesterday visiting Ellen and Bernie. It was his 80th birthday on Wednesday and this was his birthday dinner. We also celebrate his daughter, Cindy's birthday at the same time as hers is in the next week. I got a nice picture of him and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe so much to Bernie. He has been a wonderful friend and mentor for almost eight years now and he has taught me so much and been so generous with his shop and tools that I am forever grateful. I am happy to have him as a friend and he and Ellen and Cindy his daughter are considered my Canadian 'family.'
> 
> We arrived in the afternoon so that we could play in the shop for a while before dinner. Keith did most of the stuff there, as I visited and assisted Ellen with the kitchen chores. Bernie lets Keith kind of work on his own there and we only had a short list of wood we needed in the immediate term so he decided to keep the time in there short. We have to go back to Digby anyway in the next week for a follow up eye appointment for me and we plan to go back and get some more work done there then.
> 
> Working in the shop even for a short time makes us both wish we had a place for a planer, finish sander and nice table saw. I could tell that Keith was thinking the same thing, as he really enjoys working with the larger tools and I could almost hear him thinking about how we would be able to make it work. We have some possibilities, but none of them are really optimal and we need to think them through a bit better before making any decisions. We will have to see. . .
> 
> We did finish a nice amount of thin maple, which is what we were running low on and had a good sized pile to bring back with us. We should be good for a while. In looking at our supply of rough cut lumber, there is probably enough there to last us for several years given the small size of the projects we do. I expect that even when we make our trips to the city this spring and summer, we won't be dropping much money at the lumber store and adding to the pile. (That doesn't however mean that we won't be lugging some nice tools home with us!) We will just have to see.
> 
> Today there is a multitude of tasks that I want to address. I need to work on the pattern packet for the little witch boots, and I want to begin on the next (and final) submission that I will be offering to the Artist's Club for this round. I have an idea in my head, and I need to develop it get drawing.
> 
> I also noticed that the painting side of my site and my own personal patterns is not as tidy as I want. Since painting patterns was quite secondary to the scroll sawing ones, that side of things has been very neglected and I really need to 'houseclean' those files and give them an order that will coincide with the scrolling side of things.
> 
> Kieth is preparing not only the new catalog, but also creating several brochures for his pens. The main catalog is a huge task, as we have over 500 patterns that were created over the past 10 years or so. Since the software that I used has changed so much over that time there is quite a bit of work needed to bring the older patterns up to the level of the newer ones. Even simple tasks such as updating contact information on the older patterns takes a bit of fancy typing because the software that I used to use in the beginning of my pattern making days no longer exists. Converting it into a form that is easily edited is not an impossible task, but it is one that takes time and effort. And we struggle with the dilemma of how much time should be spent on updating older patterns, when most of them in all probability have for the most part run their course. We aren't quite ready to shelve them yet though, and we do agree that they do have their place on the site.
> 
> That is the case with many of the older painting patterns that I am finding. I have some from several years ago that have never been seen. Back when they were created, I didn't have the means to reach the people that I do now, and I feel that they deserve at least to be seen. While some of them are better left to languish in the archives of my computer, there are others that I feel are nice and cute and I would love to present them to the many new people that come to visit the site. Since my work on the skater's pond and also with Monika Brint (the snowflake puzzle that I did for her) I have had many more painters come to the site to see what else I have to offer in the painting pattern department. I want to be able to have a decent selection there to keep their interest - at least until I can add to it with these new ideas, and hopefully keep them coming back and looking for more.
> 
> I don't want to neglect this aspect of my business for many reasons. Diversification is the first reason. As I have stated many times over, I think it is important for us to be somewhat diverse in what we offer - especially in these economic times. Another reason is because I do believe that there is a need for good, quality patterns. I have noticed that more and more people are looking for good patterns both in the woodworking industry as well as the painting industry. Offering digital patterns is the way of the future and more and more customers are demanding instant downloads as a means of obtaining patterns. Not only do they save postage that way, but they also have the instant gratification of receiving the patterns as soon as they purchase them - much like when they visit a physical 'store' without having to leave their computers. I do believe that digital media is the way of the future and even though I enjoy having physical media such as magazines and patterns to hold in my hand, I see that it is not what most people are asking for. If we are to continue growing and keeping our company healthy, we need to accept this and continue to set our sites to it for the future.
> 
> Well, I suppose that this didn't turn out to be such a short blog after all. (Does it ever?) I hope you all have a great Sunday today and for those of you who enjoy football - Happy Superbowl Sunday! Enjoy the day and take some time to get into the shop and do some fun things that you will enjoy!


We did have a great time. It is a shame that we don't get to visit as often as we would like. I know Ellen says she misses me being there on a daily basis, as I used to stop by a couple of times a week and spend some time in the shop. Usually, she would have a wonderful lunch waiting for us around noon time. It was just a given.

David - Since we only rent here, it wouldn't really be in our best interests to build on or add a shop. If our situation were to change and we had to move, we wouldn't be assured that we would be able to take it with us. We are fortunate to have a place here that is so well-suited to our needs. By being a ranch house, there is a lot of privacy (no neighbors to worry about above or below) and since our landlord is a paramedic, she is gone for days at a time. Our rent includes everything - including electric and heat and it is clean and modern and quiet. If we were to have to move, it would be really difficult to find a place that would allow three cats and the tools, we are sure. Even though we are neat, on paper it doesn't look good.

I am sure one day something will come along to change things, but until that I am enjoying the peace and quiet and I think that is why I am able to be so productive. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Bringing Old things to Life*

I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?

There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.

I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.

The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.

Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.

So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.

Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:










This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.

Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.

The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.

So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.

I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Old things to Life*
> 
> I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?
> 
> There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.
> 
> The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.
> 
> Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.
> 
> So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.
> 
> Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.
> 
> The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.
> 
> So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


I like the ornaments and would look forward to them being on the site. They look great.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Old things to Life*
> 
> I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?
> 
> There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.
> 
> The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.
> 
> Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.
> 
> So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.
> 
> Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.
> 
> The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.
> 
> So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


Thanks, Jerrell - I think I designed these for the magazine one of the first years I was with them (circa 1998) I am going to re-cut them and make sure that they are good to go and should have them up there soon.  I think they are kind of a nice project and hope others like them too.

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Old things to Life*
> 
> I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?
> 
> There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.
> 
> The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.
> 
> Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.
> 
> So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.
> 
> Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.
> 
> The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.
> 
> So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


I actually have that magazine and those patterns. I have cut them in the past and plan to redo some for this year's shows. I liked them then and I still do like them. Just thought you would like to know.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Old things to Life*
> 
> I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?
> 
> There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.
> 
> The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.
> 
> Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.
> 
> So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.
> 
> Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.
> 
> The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.
> 
> So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


Was it 1998 Rick? I forget and don't have my older issues here in Canada. . . I am glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Old things to Life*
> 
> I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?
> 
> There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.
> 
> The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.
> 
> Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.
> 
> So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.
> 
> Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.
> 
> The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.
> 
> So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


They look very NICE to me…

... were they broken?

... were they Fixed?

LOL


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Old things to Life*
> 
> I am a bit late in posting today because there was a little switch-up on our schedule. We decided to get to the gym as early as possible so we could get back here as soon as possible and get to work. I think Keith is feeling the same sense of being overwhelmed as I have been feeling the past couple of days. There always seems so much to do and last night at 9:30 as we were both still working on stuff for the business, I heard him mutter "why aren't there 48 hours in a day?" I wonder where I heard that before?
> 
> There are so many behind the scene tasks that take up time regarding the business. Things like correspondence with both businesses and personal customers are the type of things that are necessary, but sometimes it is difficult to see how far you push the pile when attending to those things. I truly enjoy corresponding with customers and answering their questions, as well as participating in the few forums or on Facebook. Its a good part of the job and something that makes the job fun and interesting. But in the past week or so, I have had little time to socialize - whether it be for business or pleasure and I have been just trying to keep up with things and keep pushing the pile.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the 36 photographs that I am using for the witches' boots pattern packet. I find that when presenting a pattern for painting, it is especially important to calibrate the colors so that people can get a clear picture of what is going on. Each of the 12 boots have three step-by-step pictures which show the base coating, shading and highlighting techniques that I used to create them. In order to have perfect consistency when I take step-by-step pictures, I use the scanner whenever possible for these shots. That way it doesn't matter whether it is sunny or cloudy and it eliminates the worry about making sure that the pictures are the same size and that the lighting is the same. It works very well for flat items such as ornaments and makes it much easier to make a professional looking pattern.
> 
> The final presentation pictures however, are done with the camera using a light box. I feel this gives the truest color and overall makes the best looking pictures. On all of them, I like to remove the background, so that you don't see the boxy gray shadow around each shot, which can be distracting and look messy. I have to turn a blind eye to my earlier photography in my older patterns, as this is something that I have learned along the way.
> 
> Keith is in the process of working on the 500+ photographs from all our patterns to date. Since as I said, many of the patterns were created years ago, I certainly didn't have the knowledge or experience to do things in the most consistent and efficient manner. Many of the photos had giant file sizes, and the quality was poor. While a couple of hundred of kilobytes doesn't seem to make much of a difference, when compiling them into a 25 page catalog with over 500 pictures those extra kilobytes really add up. The photos of the projects in the catalog are characteristically small, with many being under a square inch, so it is really unnecessary to have a 750 KB photo used for that item.
> 
> So Keith has been spending the past couple of days going through every single photo and adjusting it and many times improving it and bringing them down to a size that is functional for the catalog. Not only will this make the catalog easier to maneuver on our own computers, but also it will hopefully reduce the 4mb size that it is in PDF form so that people will be able to download it much quicker and those who may not have the most up to date systems will still be able to browse through it without much problems. We haven't heard any complaints so far, but reducing the file size will only improve it we think.
> 
> Also there is the issue of the older patterns that I talked about regarding my painting patterns yesterday. Unfortunately, there are also instances where I have some older patterns that are really nice and cute, but not in the catalog or on the site because of the older formats used. Below is one example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a set that I designed probably a dozen years ago. In finding them and looking at them, both Keith and I thought they were nice and we really liked them. I think that I am going to re-cut them and recreate the pattern and make it over again. It is something that we both feel that our customers will enjoy and it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Not all of the older patterns are like this. Some are hideous and better left dead and buried. But it seems a waste not to offer some of the ones we feel are acceptable to stay hidden and with most of the line work done, it seems like a good choice to take the time to recreate them.
> 
> The same goes true for my painting patterns. Many of the dozen or so that I like are done in a different brand of paint than I use now. In order to make the pattern packet with the step-by-step pictures that I feel is necessary for a proper pattern, I will need to re-paint them and choose new colors from the DecoArt paint that I use now. But again, that isn't a bad thing. I found some designs that are really cute that I think others will really enjoy. When I first created them over ten years ago, I didn't have an outlet for others to see them or buy them, as I had neither a wholesaler or a website. Since working with the Artist's Club and Monika Brint and getting some exposure from my paintings, I find that more and more painters are coming to my site and I want to have more things and designs to offer them. These would certainly be welcome there.
> 
> So it is quite busy. Today I am going to be writing up and hopefully finishing the boot pattern. I also am starting to draw the next and last set of ornaments that I will be submitting for the fall flyer for Artist's Club. I have a good idea of what I want to do, and I think they will be cute. I will certainly keep you all posted on that as I develop them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I told Keith this morning that I had a feeling something good will happen today. I don't know exactly what it will be, but I am looking forward to it. He thinks I am crazy, but that is OK. There are just some days like that when I wake up and feel like this. More so than not I am not disappointed.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Have a fun and product Monday!


I will check when I get home, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Anatomy of a Pattern Packet*

I spent most of yesterday writing the pattern packet for the little boot ornaments. Writing one pattern doesn't seem like it should take a full day, but I finished it around 9:30 at night. It turned out to be 18 pages long. That's a lot for 12 ornaments. It is like a small book. But after looking at it, I don't think it is too much. It is just what it needs to be. No more. No less. Here is the cover picture from it:










I find that creating painting pattern packets are many times more complex to write than the woodworking patterns. Perhaps it is because I don't do painting patterns as often and each time I come back to doing one, it is a mini-learning experience all over again. I don't think that it is a bad thing though, as by doing something that is unfamiliar to me, it seems that I take extra care with things.

Just because it is long however, doesn't mean that it is complicated. I think the contrary is true. The entire pattern has 36 step-by-step photos in it (three for each boot) in addition to the basic supply list and also the cutting instructions for those who cut their own pieces. It is really quite comprehensive.

By walking the customer through the process using both photographs and brief instructions, I think it is easy to follow and understand. In my many years of teaching, I found that using as many visual aids as possible along with text make the learning process easy. Here is a sample of one of the pattern pages:










When I set things up this way and allow lots of space in between the written instructions, I think that the pattern is less likely to overwhelm the newer painter and far less intimidating.

In the past, I have worked with painting patterns that are almost all text. Many of the patterns I have worked with only offer one or two finished photos and the painter is pretty much on their own. While I do understand the reasoning for doing things this way, I also realize that with the luxury of digital photography and patterns, it doesn't have to be that way.

On my own site, over 95% of my orders are sent digitally. That means that I email PDF files to my customers and they print out their own patterns or parts of patterns as necessary. In many cases, they only wind up printing out the line work and find the rest of the pattern doesn't necessarily have to be a 'hard copy'. This is especially true for woodworking where the instructions are sometimes routine and redundant.

This is a great thing for everyone I believe, because it allows me to really be explicit with the instructions that I give and also offer far more pictures than I would have done several years ago. The actual paper and ink cost when making a pattern is minimal - especially when one is printing only one copy - so even if there are many photographs, it doesn't raise the cost of the pattern much at all.

I remember back in the days when I had to take pictures with film. Not only was there the cost of the film, but also I had to run to the store to process it. Even when I got the one hour developing it seemed like I had to wait a lifetime. Then, many times the pictures weren't exactly what I wanted and I would have to start the process all over again, wasting both time and (lots) of money. Eventually I would give up and settle for the best of the bunch. Then I had to scan in the pictures and go from there, doing adjustments as necessary. It was a lot of time and extra money and the results weren't very good.

Now I typically take a hundred or more pictures for each project that I am making which requires pictures. I have learned to be in the habit of taking pictures every step of the way in the process - especially the painting projects or the woodworking projects in which I am building something. I use different settings and lighting for the same shot, and when I am done, I usually am able to sort through and find something that works well for what I want to show and go from there. I then refine the pictures in Photoshop so that they look nice and professional and in the end I have a great looking pattern.

The cover picture for the pattern with the 12 boots was actually twelve separate pictures that I merged into one. This alone took me a couple of hours to do. I first had to remove the backgrounds from everything neatly and then I was able to overlap the boots so that they fit together closely for the cover. Otherwise there would have been square edges around them and the actual boot pictures would have to be very much smaller. By removing the background, this also eliminated the unsightly grey corners around the edges of the pictures and made a neater and more professional presentation. All this is important I feel, and does a lot for selling the pattern and making it look good. Besides the time it took, it cost no more to do things this way then if I had the 12 pictures square.

This isn't always the best choice though. Some projects are more dimensional or have complex edges and are much more difficult to isolate from the background to remove it. For those photos it is best to leave them as is. Also, some things look just better on an interesting background, and it adds a festive theme to the projects. I felt however that these boots were busy and bright and putting them on anything but white would distract from the boots themselves and look too cluttered. The clean white background is what I feel is the best way to go.

All this stuff takes time. While it does slow me down a bit, in the end, I always feel that it is worth it. Once the pattern is finished, it doesn't have to be attended to again and will sell for several years. I would rather have it done to the best of my ability from the beginning and be really proud of it for years to come. And I want my customers to see that I put my best effort into it and have fun doing the project without hassle.

So it was a good day yesterday. I accomplished a great deal and while I need to go over and proofread the pattern one more time, it is for the most part finished. I have an idea of what I want to work on today and I am going to get started on it this morning.

There are days when I don't feel that I get a lot done. It is sometimes like I am spinning my wheels in the mud. But I have to remind myself that I am doing things that are important to making my patterns better, even if it may begin to seem mundane at times. It isn't as glamorous for me to talk about constructing pattern packets as it is for me to show new items that I finished designing, but I know that there are lots of pattern makers that follow along and I am sure that they understand that these extra steps are something that I do to make my work stand out among the many pattern makers out there. After all, it isn't only about the finished design. Each pattern is in my eyes a mini-lesson in which I am teaching someone to create. And I take that task very seriously.

"One of the great undiscovered joys of life comes from doing everything one attempts to the best of one's ability. There is a special sense of satisfaction, a pride in surveying such a work, a work which is rounded, full, exact, complete in its parts, which the superficial person who leaves his or her work in a slovenly, slipshod, half-finished condition, can never know. It is this conscientious completeness which turns any work into art. The smallest task, well done, becomes a miracle of achievement."- Og Mandino

I hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Anatomy of a Pattern Packet*
> 
> I spent most of yesterday writing the pattern packet for the little boot ornaments. Writing one pattern doesn't seem like it should take a full day, but I finished it around 9:30 at night. It turned out to be 18 pages long. That's a lot for 12 ornaments. It is like a small book. But after looking at it, I don't think it is too much. It is just what it needs to be. No more. No less. Here is the cover picture from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that creating painting pattern packets are many times more complex to write than the woodworking patterns. Perhaps it is because I don't do painting patterns as often and each time I come back to doing one, it is a mini-learning experience all over again. I don't think that it is a bad thing though, as by doing something that is unfamiliar to me, it seems that I take extra care with things.
> 
> Just because it is long however, doesn't mean that it is complicated. I think the contrary is true. The entire pattern has 36 step-by-step photos in it (three for each boot) in addition to the basic supply list and also the cutting instructions for those who cut their own pieces. It is really quite comprehensive.
> 
> By walking the customer through the process using both photographs and brief instructions, I think it is easy to follow and understand. In my many years of teaching, I found that using as many visual aids as possible along with text make the learning process easy. Here is a sample of one of the pattern pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set things up this way and allow lots of space in between the written instructions, I think that the pattern is less likely to overwhelm the newer painter and far less intimidating.
> 
> In the past, I have worked with painting patterns that are almost all text. Many of the patterns I have worked with only offer one or two finished photos and the painter is pretty much on their own. While I do understand the reasoning for doing things this way, I also realize that with the luxury of digital photography and patterns, it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> On my own site, over 95% of my orders are sent digitally. That means that I email PDF files to my customers and they print out their own patterns or parts of patterns as necessary. In many cases, they only wind up printing out the line work and find the rest of the pattern doesn't necessarily have to be a 'hard copy'. This is especially true for woodworking where the instructions are sometimes routine and redundant.
> 
> This is a great thing for everyone I believe, because it allows me to really be explicit with the instructions that I give and also offer far more pictures than I would have done several years ago. The actual paper and ink cost when making a pattern is minimal - especially when one is printing only one copy - so even if there are many photographs, it doesn't raise the cost of the pattern much at all.
> 
> I remember back in the days when I had to take pictures with film. Not only was there the cost of the film, but also I had to run to the store to process it. Even when I got the one hour developing it seemed like I had to wait a lifetime. Then, many times the pictures weren't exactly what I wanted and I would have to start the process all over again, wasting both time and (lots) of money. Eventually I would give up and settle for the best of the bunch. Then I had to scan in the pictures and go from there, doing adjustments as necessary. It was a lot of time and extra money and the results weren't very good.
> 
> Now I typically take a hundred or more pictures for each project that I am making which requires pictures. I have learned to be in the habit of taking pictures every step of the way in the process - especially the painting projects or the woodworking projects in which I am building something. I use different settings and lighting for the same shot, and when I am done, I usually am able to sort through and find something that works well for what I want to show and go from there. I then refine the pictures in Photoshop so that they look nice and professional and in the end I have a great looking pattern.
> 
> The cover picture for the pattern with the 12 boots was actually twelve separate pictures that I merged into one. This alone took me a couple of hours to do. I first had to remove the backgrounds from everything neatly and then I was able to overlap the boots so that they fit together closely for the cover. Otherwise there would have been square edges around them and the actual boot pictures would have to be very much smaller. By removing the background, this also eliminated the unsightly grey corners around the edges of the pictures and made a neater and more professional presentation. All this is important I feel, and does a lot for selling the pattern and making it look good. Besides the time it took, it cost no more to do things this way then if I had the 12 pictures square.
> 
> This isn't always the best choice though. Some projects are more dimensional or have complex edges and are much more difficult to isolate from the background to remove it. For those photos it is best to leave them as is. Also, some things look just better on an interesting background, and it adds a festive theme to the projects. I felt however that these boots were busy and bright and putting them on anything but white would distract from the boots themselves and look too cluttered. The clean white background is what I feel is the best way to go.
> 
> All this stuff takes time. While it does slow me down a bit, in the end, I always feel that it is worth it. Once the pattern is finished, it doesn't have to be attended to again and will sell for several years. I would rather have it done to the best of my ability from the beginning and be really proud of it for years to come. And I want my customers to see that I put my best effort into it and have fun doing the project without hassle.
> 
> So it was a good day yesterday. I accomplished a great deal and while I need to go over and proofread the pattern one more time, it is for the most part finished. I have an idea of what I want to work on today and I am going to get started on it this morning.
> 
> There are days when I don't feel that I get a lot done. It is sometimes like I am spinning my wheels in the mud. But I have to remind myself that I am doing things that are important to making my patterns better, even if it may begin to seem mundane at times. It isn't as glamorous for me to talk about constructing pattern packets as it is for me to show new items that I finished designing, but I know that there are lots of pattern makers that follow along and I am sure that they understand that these extra steps are something that I do to make my work stand out among the many pattern makers out there. After all, it isn't only about the finished design. Each pattern is in my eyes a mini-lesson in which I am teaching someone to create. And I take that task very seriously.
> 
> "One of the great undiscovered joys of life comes from doing everything one attempts to the best of one's ability. There is a special sense of satisfaction, a pride in surveying such a work, a work which is rounded, full, exact, complete in its parts, which the superficial person who leaves his or her work in a slovenly, slipshod, half-finished condition, can never know. It is this conscientious completeness which turns any work into art. The smallest task, well done, becomes a miracle of achievement."- Og Mandino
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today.


well done sheila

and a good lesson 
in organizing and marketing

your cover looks really nice


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Anatomy of a Pattern Packet*
> 
> I spent most of yesterday writing the pattern packet for the little boot ornaments. Writing one pattern doesn't seem like it should take a full day, but I finished it around 9:30 at night. It turned out to be 18 pages long. That's a lot for 12 ornaments. It is like a small book. But after looking at it, I don't think it is too much. It is just what it needs to be. No more. No less. Here is the cover picture from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that creating painting pattern packets are many times more complex to write than the woodworking patterns. Perhaps it is because I don't do painting patterns as often and each time I come back to doing one, it is a mini-learning experience all over again. I don't think that it is a bad thing though, as by doing something that is unfamiliar to me, it seems that I take extra care with things.
> 
> Just because it is long however, doesn't mean that it is complicated. I think the contrary is true. The entire pattern has 36 step-by-step photos in it (three for each boot) in addition to the basic supply list and also the cutting instructions for those who cut their own pieces. It is really quite comprehensive.
> 
> By walking the customer through the process using both photographs and brief instructions, I think it is easy to follow and understand. In my many years of teaching, I found that using as many visual aids as possible along with text make the learning process easy. Here is a sample of one of the pattern pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set things up this way and allow lots of space in between the written instructions, I think that the pattern is less likely to overwhelm the newer painter and far less intimidating.
> 
> In the past, I have worked with painting patterns that are almost all text. Many of the patterns I have worked with only offer one or two finished photos and the painter is pretty much on their own. While I do understand the reasoning for doing things this way, I also realize that with the luxury of digital photography and patterns, it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> On my own site, over 95% of my orders are sent digitally. That means that I email PDF files to my customers and they print out their own patterns or parts of patterns as necessary. In many cases, they only wind up printing out the line work and find the rest of the pattern doesn't necessarily have to be a 'hard copy'. This is especially true for woodworking where the instructions are sometimes routine and redundant.
> 
> This is a great thing for everyone I believe, because it allows me to really be explicit with the instructions that I give and also offer far more pictures than I would have done several years ago. The actual paper and ink cost when making a pattern is minimal - especially when one is printing only one copy - so even if there are many photographs, it doesn't raise the cost of the pattern much at all.
> 
> I remember back in the days when I had to take pictures with film. Not only was there the cost of the film, but also I had to run to the store to process it. Even when I got the one hour developing it seemed like I had to wait a lifetime. Then, many times the pictures weren't exactly what I wanted and I would have to start the process all over again, wasting both time and (lots) of money. Eventually I would give up and settle for the best of the bunch. Then I had to scan in the pictures and go from there, doing adjustments as necessary. It was a lot of time and extra money and the results weren't very good.
> 
> Now I typically take a hundred or more pictures for each project that I am making which requires pictures. I have learned to be in the habit of taking pictures every step of the way in the process - especially the painting projects or the woodworking projects in which I am building something. I use different settings and lighting for the same shot, and when I am done, I usually am able to sort through and find something that works well for what I want to show and go from there. I then refine the pictures in Photoshop so that they look nice and professional and in the end I have a great looking pattern.
> 
> The cover picture for the pattern with the 12 boots was actually twelve separate pictures that I merged into one. This alone took me a couple of hours to do. I first had to remove the backgrounds from everything neatly and then I was able to overlap the boots so that they fit together closely for the cover. Otherwise there would have been square edges around them and the actual boot pictures would have to be very much smaller. By removing the background, this also eliminated the unsightly grey corners around the edges of the pictures and made a neater and more professional presentation. All this is important I feel, and does a lot for selling the pattern and making it look good. Besides the time it took, it cost no more to do things this way then if I had the 12 pictures square.
> 
> This isn't always the best choice though. Some projects are more dimensional or have complex edges and are much more difficult to isolate from the background to remove it. For those photos it is best to leave them as is. Also, some things look just better on an interesting background, and it adds a festive theme to the projects. I felt however that these boots were busy and bright and putting them on anything but white would distract from the boots themselves and look too cluttered. The clean white background is what I feel is the best way to go.
> 
> All this stuff takes time. While it does slow me down a bit, in the end, I always feel that it is worth it. Once the pattern is finished, it doesn't have to be attended to again and will sell for several years. I would rather have it done to the best of my ability from the beginning and be really proud of it for years to come. And I want my customers to see that I put my best effort into it and have fun doing the project without hassle.
> 
> So it was a good day yesterday. I accomplished a great deal and while I need to go over and proofread the pattern one more time, it is for the most part finished. I have an idea of what I want to work on today and I am going to get started on it this morning.
> 
> There are days when I don't feel that I get a lot done. It is sometimes like I am spinning my wheels in the mud. But I have to remind myself that I am doing things that are important to making my patterns better, even if it may begin to seem mundane at times. It isn't as glamorous for me to talk about constructing pattern packets as it is for me to show new items that I finished designing, but I know that there are lots of pattern makers that follow along and I am sure that they understand that these extra steps are something that I do to make my work stand out among the many pattern makers out there. After all, it isn't only about the finished design. Each pattern is in my eyes a mini-lesson in which I am teaching someone to create. And I take that task very seriously.
> 
> "One of the great undiscovered joys of life comes from doing everything one attempts to the best of one's ability. There is a special sense of satisfaction, a pride in surveying such a work, a work which is rounded, full, exact, complete in its parts, which the superficial person who leaves his or her work in a slovenly, slipshod, half-finished condition, can never know. It is this conscientious completeness which turns any work into art. The smallest task, well done, becomes a miracle of achievement."- Og Mandino
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today.


) ... lol … no I ain´t luughing at you Sheila I just compared the work you have done 
with this pattern package of instructions with when I try to make a blog 
is this sentence or word spelled right , is that the way it is said or is it totely rubbish for the most
and russian to the rest 
good work to have accomplished 18 pages in one day …..glad you are such a fast writer and 
know your skills 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Anatomy of a Pattern Packet*
> 
> I spent most of yesterday writing the pattern packet for the little boot ornaments. Writing one pattern doesn't seem like it should take a full day, but I finished it around 9:30 at night. It turned out to be 18 pages long. That's a lot for 12 ornaments. It is like a small book. But after looking at it, I don't think it is too much. It is just what it needs to be. No more. No less. Here is the cover picture from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that creating painting pattern packets are many times more complex to write than the woodworking patterns. Perhaps it is because I don't do painting patterns as often and each time I come back to doing one, it is a mini-learning experience all over again. I don't think that it is a bad thing though, as by doing something that is unfamiliar to me, it seems that I take extra care with things.
> 
> Just because it is long however, doesn't mean that it is complicated. I think the contrary is true. The entire pattern has 36 step-by-step photos in it (three for each boot) in addition to the basic supply list and also the cutting instructions for those who cut their own pieces. It is really quite comprehensive.
> 
> By walking the customer through the process using both photographs and brief instructions, I think it is easy to follow and understand. In my many years of teaching, I found that using as many visual aids as possible along with text make the learning process easy. Here is a sample of one of the pattern pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set things up this way and allow lots of space in between the written instructions, I think that the pattern is less likely to overwhelm the newer painter and far less intimidating.
> 
> In the past, I have worked with painting patterns that are almost all text. Many of the patterns I have worked with only offer one or two finished photos and the painter is pretty much on their own. While I do understand the reasoning for doing things this way, I also realize that with the luxury of digital photography and patterns, it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> On my own site, over 95% of my orders are sent digitally. That means that I email PDF files to my customers and they print out their own patterns or parts of patterns as necessary. In many cases, they only wind up printing out the line work and find the rest of the pattern doesn't necessarily have to be a 'hard copy'. This is especially true for woodworking where the instructions are sometimes routine and redundant.
> 
> This is a great thing for everyone I believe, because it allows me to really be explicit with the instructions that I give and also offer far more pictures than I would have done several years ago. The actual paper and ink cost when making a pattern is minimal - especially when one is printing only one copy - so even if there are many photographs, it doesn't raise the cost of the pattern much at all.
> 
> I remember back in the days when I had to take pictures with film. Not only was there the cost of the film, but also I had to run to the store to process it. Even when I got the one hour developing it seemed like I had to wait a lifetime. Then, many times the pictures weren't exactly what I wanted and I would have to start the process all over again, wasting both time and (lots) of money. Eventually I would give up and settle for the best of the bunch. Then I had to scan in the pictures and go from there, doing adjustments as necessary. It was a lot of time and extra money and the results weren't very good.
> 
> Now I typically take a hundred or more pictures for each project that I am making which requires pictures. I have learned to be in the habit of taking pictures every step of the way in the process - especially the painting projects or the woodworking projects in which I am building something. I use different settings and lighting for the same shot, and when I am done, I usually am able to sort through and find something that works well for what I want to show and go from there. I then refine the pictures in Photoshop so that they look nice and professional and in the end I have a great looking pattern.
> 
> The cover picture for the pattern with the 12 boots was actually twelve separate pictures that I merged into one. This alone took me a couple of hours to do. I first had to remove the backgrounds from everything neatly and then I was able to overlap the boots so that they fit together closely for the cover. Otherwise there would have been square edges around them and the actual boot pictures would have to be very much smaller. By removing the background, this also eliminated the unsightly grey corners around the edges of the pictures and made a neater and more professional presentation. All this is important I feel, and does a lot for selling the pattern and making it look good. Besides the time it took, it cost no more to do things this way then if I had the 12 pictures square.
> 
> This isn't always the best choice though. Some projects are more dimensional or have complex edges and are much more difficult to isolate from the background to remove it. For those photos it is best to leave them as is. Also, some things look just better on an interesting background, and it adds a festive theme to the projects. I felt however that these boots were busy and bright and putting them on anything but white would distract from the boots themselves and look too cluttered. The clean white background is what I feel is the best way to go.
> 
> All this stuff takes time. While it does slow me down a bit, in the end, I always feel that it is worth it. Once the pattern is finished, it doesn't have to be attended to again and will sell for several years. I would rather have it done to the best of my ability from the beginning and be really proud of it for years to come. And I want my customers to see that I put my best effort into it and have fun doing the project without hassle.
> 
> So it was a good day yesterday. I accomplished a great deal and while I need to go over and proofread the pattern one more time, it is for the most part finished. I have an idea of what I want to work on today and I am going to get started on it this morning.
> 
> There are days when I don't feel that I get a lot done. It is sometimes like I am spinning my wheels in the mud. But I have to remind myself that I am doing things that are important to making my patterns better, even if it may begin to seem mundane at times. It isn't as glamorous for me to talk about constructing pattern packets as it is for me to show new items that I finished designing, but I know that there are lots of pattern makers that follow along and I am sure that they understand that these extra steps are something that I do to make my work stand out among the many pattern makers out there. After all, it isn't only about the finished design. Each pattern is in my eyes a mini-lesson in which I am teaching someone to create. And I take that task very seriously.
> 
> "One of the great undiscovered joys of life comes from doing everything one attempts to the best of one's ability. There is a special sense of satisfaction, a pride in surveying such a work, a work which is rounded, full, exact, complete in its parts, which the superficial person who leaves his or her work in a slovenly, slipshod, half-finished condition, can never know. It is this conscientious completeness which turns any work into art. The smallest task, well done, becomes a miracle of achievement."- Og Mandino
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today.


Thanks, guys! I think that others will appreciate it when they see it too. I always feel as if I am overdoing when I do stuff like this, but once it is done, I don't think I would have done it any other way. I would rather offer too much information than not enough. People can pick and choose which steps they want to follow that way. I like to assume that those who buy my patterns are new to the process. That way everyone can be successful no matter which level they are at. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Anatomy of a Pattern Packet*
> 
> I spent most of yesterday writing the pattern packet for the little boot ornaments. Writing one pattern doesn't seem like it should take a full day, but I finished it around 9:30 at night. It turned out to be 18 pages long. That's a lot for 12 ornaments. It is like a small book. But after looking at it, I don't think it is too much. It is just what it needs to be. No more. No less. Here is the cover picture from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that creating painting pattern packets are many times more complex to write than the woodworking patterns. Perhaps it is because I don't do painting patterns as often and each time I come back to doing one, it is a mini-learning experience all over again. I don't think that it is a bad thing though, as by doing something that is unfamiliar to me, it seems that I take extra care with things.
> 
> Just because it is long however, doesn't mean that it is complicated. I think the contrary is true. The entire pattern has 36 step-by-step photos in it (three for each boot) in addition to the basic supply list and also the cutting instructions for those who cut their own pieces. It is really quite comprehensive.
> 
> By walking the customer through the process using both photographs and brief instructions, I think it is easy to follow and understand. In my many years of teaching, I found that using as many visual aids as possible along with text make the learning process easy. Here is a sample of one of the pattern pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set things up this way and allow lots of space in between the written instructions, I think that the pattern is less likely to overwhelm the newer painter and far less intimidating.
> 
> In the past, I have worked with painting patterns that are almost all text. Many of the patterns I have worked with only offer one or two finished photos and the painter is pretty much on their own. While I do understand the reasoning for doing things this way, I also realize that with the luxury of digital photography and patterns, it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> On my own site, over 95% of my orders are sent digitally. That means that I email PDF files to my customers and they print out their own patterns or parts of patterns as necessary. In many cases, they only wind up printing out the line work and find the rest of the pattern doesn't necessarily have to be a 'hard copy'. This is especially true for woodworking where the instructions are sometimes routine and redundant.
> 
> This is a great thing for everyone I believe, because it allows me to really be explicit with the instructions that I give and also offer far more pictures than I would have done several years ago. The actual paper and ink cost when making a pattern is minimal - especially when one is printing only one copy - so even if there are many photographs, it doesn't raise the cost of the pattern much at all.
> 
> I remember back in the days when I had to take pictures with film. Not only was there the cost of the film, but also I had to run to the store to process it. Even when I got the one hour developing it seemed like I had to wait a lifetime. Then, many times the pictures weren't exactly what I wanted and I would have to start the process all over again, wasting both time and (lots) of money. Eventually I would give up and settle for the best of the bunch. Then I had to scan in the pictures and go from there, doing adjustments as necessary. It was a lot of time and extra money and the results weren't very good.
> 
> Now I typically take a hundred or more pictures for each project that I am making which requires pictures. I have learned to be in the habit of taking pictures every step of the way in the process - especially the painting projects or the woodworking projects in which I am building something. I use different settings and lighting for the same shot, and when I am done, I usually am able to sort through and find something that works well for what I want to show and go from there. I then refine the pictures in Photoshop so that they look nice and professional and in the end I have a great looking pattern.
> 
> The cover picture for the pattern with the 12 boots was actually twelve separate pictures that I merged into one. This alone took me a couple of hours to do. I first had to remove the backgrounds from everything neatly and then I was able to overlap the boots so that they fit together closely for the cover. Otherwise there would have been square edges around them and the actual boot pictures would have to be very much smaller. By removing the background, this also eliminated the unsightly grey corners around the edges of the pictures and made a neater and more professional presentation. All this is important I feel, and does a lot for selling the pattern and making it look good. Besides the time it took, it cost no more to do things this way then if I had the 12 pictures square.
> 
> This isn't always the best choice though. Some projects are more dimensional or have complex edges and are much more difficult to isolate from the background to remove it. For those photos it is best to leave them as is. Also, some things look just better on an interesting background, and it adds a festive theme to the projects. I felt however that these boots were busy and bright and putting them on anything but white would distract from the boots themselves and look too cluttered. The clean white background is what I feel is the best way to go.
> 
> All this stuff takes time. While it does slow me down a bit, in the end, I always feel that it is worth it. Once the pattern is finished, it doesn't have to be attended to again and will sell for several years. I would rather have it done to the best of my ability from the beginning and be really proud of it for years to come. And I want my customers to see that I put my best effort into it and have fun doing the project without hassle.
> 
> So it was a good day yesterday. I accomplished a great deal and while I need to go over and proofread the pattern one more time, it is for the most part finished. I have an idea of what I want to work on today and I am going to get started on it this morning.
> 
> There are days when I don't feel that I get a lot done. It is sometimes like I am spinning my wheels in the mud. But I have to remind myself that I am doing things that are important to making my patterns better, even if it may begin to seem mundane at times. It isn't as glamorous for me to talk about constructing pattern packets as it is for me to show new items that I finished designing, but I know that there are lots of pattern makers that follow along and I am sure that they understand that these extra steps are something that I do to make my work stand out among the many pattern makers out there. After all, it isn't only about the finished design. Each pattern is in my eyes a mini-lesson in which I am teaching someone to create. And I take that task very seriously.
> 
> "One of the great undiscovered joys of life comes from doing everything one attempts to the best of one's ability. There is a special sense of satisfaction, a pride in surveying such a work, a work which is rounded, full, exact, complete in its parts, which the superficial person who leaves his or her work in a slovenly, slipshod, half-finished condition, can never know. It is this conscientious completeness which turns any work into art. The smallest task, well done, becomes a miracle of achievement."- Og Mandino
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today.


I think you've given us The Boot!

LOL

Nice.


----------



## scrollgirl

*"And Now For Something Completely Different"*

For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.

And here is what I came up with:










Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you? 

Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)

I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)

Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.

Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.

I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.

So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.

Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


Looking good!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


looking good sheila

it is a shame though
that your pictures got cropped lol

maybe when you cut them
we will get to see more


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


Of course, David! I gotta keep 'um coming back for more - don't I?  Just a little sample to tease you all with!

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


Shiela, it might have slipped your memory, but March 17th is St. Patrick's day, the Irish are strongly
associated with shamrocks and Leprechauns and if the proper respect or irreverence is not provided,
you might find your shop invaded not by gremlins, but by leprechauns who can be quite mischievious. 
I have gotten most of my gremlin problems under control, I was wrongly blamed for most of the 
problems, and I would not like to see you afflicted with this problem. Thank you once again for 
sharing and green shamrock or Leprechaun figure might just fit into your March calendar.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


Yep… you have to keep that carrot hanging in front on their noses… LOL

Nice work…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


That means I only have a month to train the cats -










They do like to eat spinach. We have to step them up the ladder one rung at a time.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


lol.

I like the two right hand ones the best. Maybe its my geometrical mind.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


So with Martyn, I am a geometrical person that likes to combine the straightline to a curve line. Symmetrical once and to assymetrical in all will give more emphasis on the hidden form… in these cases are the hearts.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


these are very kool designs, as all of your designs are. that 3-leaf clover needs one more leaf for that "Luck-of-the-Irrrrrrrrrish"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"And Now For Something Completely Different"*
> 
> For some strange reason, yesterday I just decided to switch gears. I still have the final proof reading of the boot pattern to do, but I wanted to get away from it for a day and move on to something else. Besides, we are looking at a site update by the weekend and I wanted to have something new up there for March that others will also like to do. So I refocused.
> 
> And here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . . . part of it anyway. You didn't really think that I was going to show you the whole thing, did you?
> 
> Like the heart shaped ornaments, I decided to do a set of shamrocks. It wasn't all for "work" though. Part of it was quite selfish. As I gazed upon my little All Season Tree decorated in its lovely pink and red Valentine hearts, the reality came to me that after next week, it would look 'so yesterday' and I wanted something to get me through the month of March. The heart ornaments and pendants were very popular and I had many requests to make more jewelry type items for people to scroll saw. So what would be better than a whole patch of shamrock ornaments and pendants? (It is a 'patch' of shamrocks, isn't it?)
> 
> I actually got the idea Monday night and spent the day yesterday drawing. It was one of those days where my pen just flowed and not only did I have a dozen three-sided shamrocks by the end of the day, but also three additional four sided clover designs to make a total of fifteen cool looking ornaments! (The exclamation point is at the end of that sentence because I am truly excited about how these came out!)
> 
> Who would have thought that you can make a lowly little shamrock into so many different configurations??? I don't know if it was the coffee, or the full moon or what but my pen mouse was flying and everything just fell into place like it was meant to be.
> 
> Then, some time between last night when my head hit the pillow and this morning, It dawned on me that these would also be fine candidates for little pendants like the hearts were. I think they will make splendid little pieces of jewelry and be another popular project among the scrollers.
> 
> I need to go out today early and I am going to stop at the little store on the way home that has all the cool jewelry supplies and see if they have what I have in mind for these cool pieces. I see them in my head already and if they come out anywhere near as nice as I envision them, I will be happy.
> 
> So it is off to do errands today and then I get to play at the saw for a while and see these fun pieces come to life. I have all that nice maple that we just milled at Bernie's the other day and I plan to use it for these ornaments. I think they will look good.
> 
> Sometimes getting away from one project and focusing on the next can really be a great thing. While I like to start and finish things completely, it doesn't hurt to overlap sometimes a bit and move on to something completely different for a while in order to keep your mind sharp and fresh and not get bogged down with the same thing. At least it works for me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Have fun and play nice!


Hi, Guys! 
I like the geometric designs, too. I still want to make a set of Art Deco ornaments, and I should be working on them in the near future. I just finished cutting the ornaments out and they were so much easier to do than my Wright Inspired Candle Tray. I didn't have my Excalibur saw when I cut it out and I would love to do something with a lot of precision cutting with this saw. It was really fun to cut these.

Roger - there are 12 three leaf shamrocks and three with 4 leaves in this set. I have to put a few "lucky" ones in there. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Please, Please Me*

I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:










Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.

Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.

I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.

On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)

The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.

I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.

Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.

Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.

When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.

I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.

If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.

The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.

Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.

So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.

I wish you all a great day too. 

"They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


You made a decision - based on the information that you had at the time and all of the other factors that you took into consideration. Now you have more information and can use this when you make future decisions. You may still make the same decision or you may make new ones ..it all depends on the circumstances at the time.

No regrets, only new learning curves.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


Thanks Debbie for your support. Since I have been here in Canada, I see from this side of the border how things are more complicated. From shipping to exchange fees and taxes and duties on anything from the USA, it is pretty frustrating for Canadians when dealing with a USA dominated market. Keith sees the same thing when purchasing supplies for his pens. Many times special offers and 'free shipping' doesn't apply to Canadians. Then on top of it there are extra fees - sometimes being as much as 25% or more of the price. It makes it very difficult for us here in Canada to do business in the USA. But the choices here in Canada aren't always there. I truly want to be fair to everyone - both sides of the border and beyond if that is possible. But the bottom line is the magazine's main audience is American and that is what they will consider most. I believe that if people are a little patient, I will have what they want available to them as soon as I can.

Sheila


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


Sheila: Would you be permitted to put a pic of your calendar topper (using Jan) on your web site now, with a statement, "available in July" or whatever month you are permitted to release the entire packet? You could put a topper for your Canadian friends on there immediately for the month of July. That way the Canadian people would have it now, and might be workable for them and cut down on the confusion.

Just thinking--Skip


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


You really don't "have" to explain your decisions or justify them to anyone. "But" .. knowing what you know now, perhaps a "Canadian elements coming soon on my website" might be in the future? .. if that would make you feel better?

It is frustrating to be in Canada and to be bombarded with American "stuff" without being able to access it but we get used to it .. that's the Canadian way, eh?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


That was one of the things I was considering Skip. I am going to talk to my editor about it today. They also want people happy and I am sure that they are flexible about it in this case. I was thinking of maybe making the Canada Day pieces over the weekend and offering it as a download. I haven't made it yet because I only finished the project a couple of weeks ago and have been doing other things since. But it shouldn't take me too long to do one set and have it there for the subscribers to use. The magazine could even link to it from their own website perhaps. That way when the customers inquire, they can direct them to the link. I just have to find time to make it and get it up there. 

Thanks for the input! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


I know, Debbie:
It is true that Canadians are more patient! When I first came here, I felt like a spoiled brat because I wasn't used to be paying more for stuff like this or doing without. After eight years here, I have kind of mellowed out about it too. It is just part of life when you live here. Like death and taxes. My favorite response to the inequality is "We pay for the scenery."

 Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


haha yes… one year, during a cold spell - a very cold spell-my local gas attendant said, "If we didn't have weather like this EVERYONE would want to live here!"

Enjoying the scenery,
Debbie


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


' i need to go use the outhouse now ,
and think about this .
i'll get back to you.
please be patient' 
abraham lincoln - president


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


Modesty, embarrassment, patience and making do are all British traits. Americans rebelled against these long ago, the Canadians never did.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


So Many!

... and they're ALL different!

That's a lot of cutting!

Very pretty!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Please, Please Me*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress yesterday cutting out the little shamrocks. I had some things to do in the morning and didn't wind up really starting to set up things until just after lunch, so I got a later start than I intended. Still, I was able to cut out all 15 pieces (double stacked) and at least finish with that for the day. I didn't get to sanding them and oiling them, but I will be doing that today, as well as cutting out the 15 smaller versions which can be used for pendants. Here's where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything worked pretty good and only a few small adjustments need to be made. I do think that I will have to do a couple of adjustments on the smaller versions of the ornaments though, as just making them smaller seems to have made a couple areas a bit thin and weak and I want to move some lines around so that the pieces hold together well.
> 
> Cutting the whole set took approximately three hours (after set up and drilling.) Since the smaller pendants are all set up and ready to go, I think that it should go pretty easily and probably will take a similar amount of time. The pieces are smaller, but there are the same number of holes so I don't see it getting done much faster than that. But that should give me the afternoon to sand and oil them and perhaps by tonight I will be able to finish them. In the mean time, I will begin writing and assembling the pattern packet and adjusting the final line work.
> 
> I have had several requests from people as to when the packets will be up on the site for sale and I intend to get it there by the weekend. That will leave plenty of time for everyone to 'play'.
> 
> On other thoughts, I had a note from my editor yesterday that he received a letter from a subscriber who was upset with me. Apparently he loved the three part calendar project that is currently appearing in the magazine. Even though I finished the project and sent all the materials to the offices of the magazine, they are still preparing the third and final part for publication, and the second part has just been released. (The second part covered the months from March through July.)
> 
> The subscriber was Canadian and was somewhat upset that I had only included overlay pieces which depicted Independence Day which is celebrated in the USA. Canada Day is July 1st and it is as big a deal here in Canada as the 4th of July is in the USA. He wondered why I didn't include a theme that Canadians can use for July.
> 
> I believe when I showed the pieces here several weeks ago, that point was brought up. I do realize that by including an Independence Day theme, I was limiting the appeal to those who live in the USA, but there are other options that will be available. There is a garden theme and a butterfly theme for May and June, and they would certainly be suitable for the summer month of July. I also had decided and stated that I will be making additional add-on packets for specific occasions like Canada Day, and also with other themes like cats, horses and other non-seasonal subjects that others would be interested in.
> 
> Since there were already over 20 pattern pieces that were to be published in the magazine, there was only a limited amount of space that they have to provide the patterns, and we thought it would be best to do it this way. I will certainly be able to provide the proper overlays for Canada Day and make them available on the site.
> 
> Another factor which I have discussed before was the time factor. When I do projects for the magazine, I am under contract to not sell them projects on my own site until the magazine has been on the stand for a month. This is called 'first rights' in the business and is common practice. It makes sense because the magazines don't want to compete with their designers and they contract to offer their readers the first chance to see the designs in their publications. It is one of the perks of subscribing to the magazine or picking one up on the stand.
> 
> When doing a three part project such as this, I feel it made no sense for me to split the pattern up to offer it on my site. While it was never really discussed with myself and the editors, to me it was a 'given' that I wouldn't publish any part of the project until the third and final segment had been published. I am good with that and that is what I have been telling the many customers who have inquired about when the pattern would be available.
> 
> I am not going to divide the pattern into three parts, as was done in the magazine. I think that would be a pain in the butt for my customers and confusing to say the least. I am going to offer the calendar topper and twelve months of overlays all in one main packet. At that time, I will also offer additional 'add on' patterns at a small cost so that they can pick and choose which themes they would perhaps like to add on to the original set. I think that is the fair and reasonable way to do things and will work best for everyone.
> 
> If I were to offer just the add-ons at the site at this time, I think it would be mass confusion for myself and customers who perhaps do not receive the magazine. I thought that waiting until all the dust settled and presenting the project all at once would be the best way. But now I am not sure.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is slight my Canadian followers. I only worry that if I do the set for Canada Day, what about the other countries and special holidays that they want? I thought perhaps that I should have the Canada Day pattern ready for those who ask, and send it to them when they inquire, but it is already too late to put an announcement even in the issue with the third and final part to the series, as it has gone to print.
> 
> Stuff like this really kind of bothers me. I truly try to be fair to everyone and want everyone to be happy. My favorite analogy for that is the circus performer who spins several plates on the top of sticks, not allowing any to fall. I am happy to have an international audience for my work, but I have to think a bit harder and consider the implications when I am doing something that is geographically targeted such as holidays. I suppose I still have a bit to learn.
> 
> So I will think a bit more on this and see what I can come up with to make everyone happy. In the meantime, I will spend the day finishing up these ornaments. My mind is usually pretty deep in thought as I cut and perhaps I will think of an answer to please everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a great day too.
> 
> "They afterwards took me to a dancing saloon where I saw the only rational method of art criticism I have ever come across. Over the piano was printed a notice- 'Please do not shoot the pianist. He is doing his best.'"-
> Oscar Wilde (Irish Poet, Novelist, Dramatist and Critic, 1854-1900)


Thanks, all! The little ones are all cut now. On to finishing them up and making them look presentable! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*

What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.

I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.

I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.

When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.

I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.

With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)

Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.

I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.

There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.

What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.

Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.

I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.

And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.

Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.

So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:










Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.

"Barring all disasters."

We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


sorry for the loss of a dear friend sheila
it always leaves us with regret

remember and honor her
and the others 
you will find joy and strength
in the memories

follow your heart in the decisions you need to make
it brought you this far

the can of break lube is an omen of course
TAKE A BREAK AND HONOR YOUR JOURNEY

so doll up (lube up) and go forth
into the future
all the right resolves will be revealed

in times like these
i always think that God didn't bring us here
just to dump us
so proceed as best you can
and stay open for the next lesson

peace


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


I always get a sense of the fullness of life when I read your blog. Thank you for sharing. sorry to hear about your loss.
brandon


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


I'm sorry to hear of the loss of a dear friend. That is always a painful thing.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


Sorry about your friend.

Good news on the calendar!

Pendants are looking good.

The un-named business is obviously something you are uncomfortable about. If you're uncomfortable with it why not just tell them its not what you expected (their responsibility) and pull out. If you're not sure about it you won't be fully committed anyway and you've always been someone who doesn't do half a job.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


I really like the 3rd one. looks a bit Celtic


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


Sorry to hear about the loss of a friend, good ones are hard to find and I hope your group gives her a
good farewell party. I suggest that you go with your feelings on the business idea, you have enough
experience to know what you like to do, and life is too short spend it unwisely.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


My prayers to your dear friend.

Time is always there for us to be down but it is also the time that will heal our wounds! You had done your best and maybe it will be intended for the better others. So, I still wish you luck as time passes by. And don't forget to clear those obstacles.

This morning while speaking on a seminar for nearly a hundred seafarers, I learned a lesson in return… When you cannot take out the RISK by yourself… then CALL A FRIEND FOR HELP. That was on the risk management seminar. It may or may not but it is true. Hope you meet your friends though you've lost one dear friend.

God bless and take care on the roads,


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


sorry for your loss of a dear freind 
go as demanded with all the good memery´s of her 
and salute her on the local resturant with a good talk over the dinner

as for the non cach returned thing make the articles as you always have thought they shuold be 
send it to them and say take or lieve … this is what I have said yes to ….......I´m pretty sure 
they will take it …. since they have asked you in the first place 
I know you will do it alot more polite than I say it here 

take care
Dennis


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


Allow me to echo the thoughts of everyone else, while we mourn the loss, it is good and right to celebrate the things that someone who has passed on brought to our lives. I hope you and your friends can celebrate in the peace she would want you to.

My thoughts on the business thing, is if you are not sure then it is not a good thing. From what I see, you are busy enough with things you know well and love that you should not take on something that you are not sure of.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit of a Roller Coaster Ride*
> 
> What an odd day yesterday was. It was filled with ups and down so much I felt like I was on a roller coaster. I couldn't figure out if I was supposed to be crabby or not. For every time something stupid happened, something good seemed to follow to remind me that it isn't that bad and restore my faith in the day. Even with the day behind me, I can't quite figure out whether it was a good one or not. I think I will label it 'good' and leave it at that. I following my own 'we follow where we focus' theory, it would be more productive for me to do so.
> 
> I want to begin by thanking you guys for your input yesterday, both on the forum and privately. I always appreciate hearing different points of view and I think I have come to an acceptable answer and solution to the issue regarding the calendar.
> 
> I spoke with my editor yesterday at the magazine and it was a very positive conversation. She is new to the position although I have been working with her for many, many years in her role of editorial assistant. My former editor is in the process of retiring after many great years of service to the magazine and she has been easing into the position of editor for several months now. In fact, it was she who first approached me with the idea of making some kind of calendar for the magazine, so I give her a lot of credit for sparking the idea.
> 
> When talking to her about the issue that I mentioned yesterday, we both decided that it was best to leave things 'as is' and she said she would contact the customer directly who requested the alternate set for the month of July. She told him that there would indeed be other overlay sets available and also explained to him the issues of limited space and contractual obligations by me not to offer the calendar until the allotted time had passed.
> 
> I also plan to follow up with a note to him to let him know just when the July pieces will be available. The time will be somewhere around the middle of May, which will give him ample time to cut out the few overlay pieces. I hope this is acceptable to him. It is after all, an American magazine and most subscribers are from the USA. With all the special holidays that other countries celebrate, it is difficult if not impossible for them to cover everything. I will just have to be sure to offer the alternate pieces as soon as I can and make sure that people know about it. I am sure that if I ask, they will even run something in a subsequent issue letting people know that they are available.
> 
> With that problem solved, I moved onto my pendants. Cutting them went without a hitch. I have to say again what a pleasure it is to use that Excalibur scroll saw. It is a huge difference from my 'old yeller' DeWalt. I don't think that I could have done the precision cutting as easily as I could with the Ex. I finished the set in about three hours, as I had estimated. (My estimation skills are improving!)
> 
> Throughout the day, there were a few hiccups though - some of which I really can't mention here. One in particular has me wondering, as it has to do with a business decision that I need to make and I am not sure how to proceed. I was going to discuss it here and see what you thought of the whole thing, as I know many of you have had business experience and would be able to offer helpful advice, but when trying to think of a way to talk about it without pointing fingers and sounding like I am whining, it isn't possible. No matter how hard I try, no degree of generalization would be able to cloak things sufficiently for me to remain tactful. And while I do allude to things from time to time, I always try to refrain from being so specific that I am calling someone out by name. While I value the input of my woodworking colleagues and friends, I really don't want to 'bite the proverbial hand that feeds me.' It was and is troubling me nonetheless, and thinking about it occupied much of my thinking for the day and still does today.
> 
> I can say that it involves me doing something that when I agreed to do, was presented to me in a different way than it actually is. I said I would participate in something that would not reward me financially, but would offer me more exposure. However, I may have misinterpreted the whole process of what was required of me, and when finding out what it actually was, I feel a bit uneasy about it. It isn't evil or deceptive or anything that drastic, but it is just something that I am not accustomed to doing and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. I never claimed to be the smartest one for business decisions after all.
> 
> There is part of me that wants to give it a go and see how it will turn out. It is after all, an ongoing thing and I am able to opt out at any time. I actually was quite enthusiastic about it and looking forward to it and the exposure to new people that it would bring. But my misinterpretation of things makes me wonder if it is right for me and I can't figure out if the feeling I have in my gut is nerves or something telling me to bow out. I suppose that is where the dilemma is. In my life, many of the decisions that I have made while having this feeling turned out to be somewhat disastrous in one way or another. Going against my grain is something that I am learning not to do. More so than not, my own intuition has been correct. I only need to trust it.
> 
> What I am leaning to do is to participate, but do so in a way that I am still following my own path. Whether that will be acceptable remains to be seen, but at least I am not throwing away what could be a good opportunity and still keeping my own integrity in tact. I have always been somewhat of a rebel and marched to my own drummer, and while at times it has made the road of my life somewhat more difficult than it had to be, it has also allowed me to live a life where I don't feel trapped by decisions made by caving into peer pressure. Some call it brave and others call it stupid. I suppose it depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> Today I need to hit the ground running. I have an eye appointment (again!) to still adjust my contact so that I can see properly. My eyes are proving to be difficult and this is the third set of lenses we are trying. I have an excellent eye doc though and she is wonderful because she really takes the time to 'fine tune' my vision and make sure I am comfortable and happy. With all the computer work I do coupled with the fine work of scrolling and painting, it is not easy to find lenses that accommodate both - especially since I have an astigmatism. But we are close and hopefully this will be the final trip there for this round.
> 
> I then have to meet with someone about lecturing at the local high school. I was invited to do so and agreed to it and need to find out more about what it will entail. It has to do in part with my success in my business which is still a work in progress and I am being called upon as somewhat of a role model and to talk of some of the obstacles that I have overcome in my journey. The group that I am addressing is I believe ninth graders. With the way I talk, they could very well be graduate students by the time I am finished so I need to see which direction to go with what I will be saying.
> 
> And finally, I need to make a trip to Bear River to honor a dear friend of mine that passed away this past week. If you have read all along, you have seen me write of my painting group in Bear River. We used to attend every Tuesday for years at our friend Fran's house. It was a lively group of about 7 or 8 women and we talked and laughed and ate and painted together. Our group broke up about two or three years ago when everyone's lives went in different directions. When I moved here to the French Shore, it was too far for me to to make the trip each week and I haven't really attended since then. We recently had our Christmas luncheon this past December in Digby and it was wonderful to have us all together again.
> 
> Fran, however looked quite frail and we all knew she was not doing well. She had been on oxygen for the past several years and had a portable tank which she brought with her when she left the house. This past weekend she succumbed to her illness and is gone. While she didn't want a service, she had always requested that we girls get together in her honor. So that is what we will do. It will be very emotional to go to Bear River and see everyone, knowing she is gone. The memories of the laughter and friendship of those many, many Tuesdays with her are a part of my life that I will always cherish. It will be the end of an era for us.
> 
> So my day is planned and full. I need to work on the pattern packet for the site update that will hopefully happend this weekend. I plan to do that when I get home later. I went to spray the ornaments with shellac last night and actually grabbed the can of BREAK LUBE. I suppose I wasn't thinking (or didn't read the can) or need those lenses checked again! In any case, I was up late wiping the break lube off the ornaments and then needed to let them dry again before proceeding. Here is a pic of them almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I need to embed the stones in them and take the final pictures for the pattern.
> 
> "Barring all disasters."
> 
> We'll see what the day brings. I wish you all a good one!


Thank you all for your kind comments. I truly appreciate them very much. On the business thing, I believe that I have come to a good decision that I am going to be comfortable with. I am going to do things as I initially thought they were to be done and they can take it or leave it. It may sound like I am being harsh, but I can't do something that I don't feel comfortable doing.

Since I came to this conclusion, I feel much better about it. A sense of peace has come over me to replace the anxiety. That tells me I am heading in the proper direction. The most important person I need to answer to is myself. If I can't be proud of doing something, it isn't right for me.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Memories of My Dear Friend*

I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.

Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.

For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.

Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.

The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.

I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.

There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.

We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did. 

In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.

I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.

This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:










This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.










This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.










Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!










And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:










I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.

Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Its good to take time to remember.


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Beautiful memories can never be replaced. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Just remember all the good times, and celebrate her life. It's ruff tho, I know


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


*"nothing leaves Frannies" *

bless you ladies

this says it all


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


I am so sorry about your friend Frannie.
You have focused on the wonderful times… they will sustain you now and in the future.
Enjoy those memories….
Ellen


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Sheila,

I am very sorry about your loss. It's been less than a month where you said the same to me over the loss of my Father. I really valued the closeness of friends during that time - now is the time to gather them all closely and remember the best times you all spent with Frannie.

Be Well,

-bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


I remember you mentioning her in a blog or two in the past. I'm sorry for your loss. I will keep you and her family in my prayers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Also, congratulations to yourself for having the strength to post at all with the loss of such a dear friend. Fran, I would think, would have wanted it that way.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


I'm sorry for your loss of Fran… she looks like a wonderful happy lady… it's nice that she was able to share her life with you. & vice versa.


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Hi Sheila.

My dear friend, your picture of Fran looks like someone who took life by the horns and lived every moment, be it good or ill, without complaint. I doubt she would want you to be sad at her passing. Rather, wouldn't she tell you to get the girls together, put on the coffee, put out some "goodies" and remember the good times together. Do like you did at her place; chat, paint, and enjoy each others company. She's not really gone as long as she is remembered with love. Your post makes it clear she will be with you for many years to come.

I measure the wealth of a person not by their bank accounts, but by the number of friends they have. You, Sheila dear, are rich beyond the dreams of King Midas. The friends you have around you are like money in your pocket. The ones like Fran who have gone on to their reward are like a savings bond. You may not be able to touch them now, but when your time comes, you get to "cash in" those 'bonds' and see them again.

Just don't be in too much of a hurry, okay? We'd miss you here every bit as much as you do Fran.

You have an IOU from me for one large hug, payable upon demand. All you need to do is come out here and pick it up. Until then, here's a remote control one. *HUG!*

Your friend in Winnipeg,

Paul


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


P.S.

About posting here: remember my dad's words, "a burden shared is half a burden, a joy shared is twice a joy."

Thank you for sharing both the burden of your loss and the joy of your memories of your friend.

Paul


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


what a wonderful chapter in your life, im so glad you all have each other and fran was such a dear friend to you, so glad you got to have all of there friendships…thanks for sharing this…you know my heart goes out to you…and thanks for the call the other day, your as wonderful and special friend to me to, you know that….grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


I´m not a good speaker less a good writer but I can say and will say
thank you for sharing it with us Sheila

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


So sorry to hear about your loss Sheila. It is tough to go thru but at you have all of the memories of her. She will live forever in your heart and mind.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Thank you all so very much for being my friends and expressing your warm thoughts. It is a comfort to know that she is not hurting anymore and while she will be missed, everything she taught us and all the joy that she brought to others will always be held dear in our hearts. It is also a comfort to me to know that I have all of you as friends. Even though we are spread all over the world, we are a wonderful and close group. I truly appreciate each of you and your kindness.  (((HUGS))))

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


So sorry for this loss. Just remember the memories - that is the good part of a lasting freindship.


----------



## derosa

scrollgirl said:


> *Memories of My Dear Friend*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that if I didn't write about yesterday, there wouldn't be a blog entry today at all. It was such an emotional day for me, that it encompassed me and nothing else was really important. I realize it is somewhat off topic, but when I began writing here I warned you all that there would be days like that for me. After all, I am human and as humans we are driven by our emotions more than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday was the memorial service for my dear friend Fran, who passed away earlier this week. I have known Fran ever since I came to Nova Scotia nearly eight years ago to the day. On my first visit here, I had met her and the rest of the girls who met at her place every Tuesday to paint. Since I am also a painter and had some things published, they invited me into their group and treated me like 'one of them' from the moment I met them. In fact, all the girls were a big part of my decision to come here to Canada to live. They were so friendly and welcoming, that I knew that I would be going to a place where I could be happy.
> 
> For five years, every Tuesday was spent at Frannies with the girls. We took a couple of months off in the summer, as it was too hot to be in her second floor studio, and the kids were out of school and the busy summer months were full, but come fall, we eagerly reassembled and once again fell into our routine of talking, laughing and creating. When I moved here to Meteghan three years ago, I wound up having to leave the group, as that was when I put my car in a ditch and figured out it was too difficult for me to travel to Bear River, which was nearly an hours' drive from where I now lived. It seemed that our group was breaking up anyway, for no other reason other than life getting busy for all of us.
> 
> Yesterdays' memorial service was held at the Bear River Legion. I had never attended a service such as that and there were many, many people there. I thought that I was holding things together pretty well until I got there and saw all the girls again. Seeing everyone together, as well as being in Bear River itself brought back a flood of memories and emotions to the surface that were buried deep inside. There was a wonderful picture board of Fran in many different stages of her full and wonderful life, from a young girl until her role as a teacher and grandma. There were several pictures on the board of our group, and the days up in her studio.
> 
> The memorial consisted of some words by the minister, and then friends were invited to speak and reminisce about their favorite memories of Fran, and we found ourselves laughing through our tears. There were so many stories and memories. It was sad and wonderful at the same time. By being together, we not only mourned the loss of our dear friend, but celebrated her wonderful contribution to all of our lives.
> 
> I spent the day and evening thinking about those Tuesdays. What a wonderful chapter that is in my life. Those girls are more than friends, we are all family.
> 
> There were eight or nine of us 'regulars', with others drifting in when they could on their lunch hour, or on the way to Digby or wherever - just to drink in the atmosphere for an hour or so and have a cup of coffee with us. We always had food there, and it got to the point that we had to set up a table in the adjacent room for our snacks, as the table got so full that there was no room for out painting supplies! The coffee pot was always full and flowing and every week was a celebration of friendship and creativity.
> 
> We all counseled each other on children, family and relationships, and wiped tears from sorrow as well as tears from laughter. We kidded and told stories of our families, children and maybe even gossiped a little bit from time to time. We all adopted the phrase "nothing leaves Frannies" as a pact that we were free to speak our minds. And that we did.
> 
> In all the years that I have known the girls, I have never once heard a negative or cross word spoken between us. We were like sisters in every sense of the word and if one of us was in need, the others were always there to get them through whatever they were experiencing. I don't know what I would have done without them in my own difficult times, as they were there for me through some of the hardest things that I have had to encounter. More than once I sat with Fran and talked through the night, as she always had a spare bed and an open heart.
> 
> I found some pictures from eight years ago. This was the day I first met Fran and the girls at Fran's place.
> 
> This is Angie and her daughter Nicki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev. She sat right by Fran and we laughed because Fran would playfully bop Bev on the head when she "misbehaved", or even when someone else did because Bev was the closest to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brenda. Brenda was good enough to drive me to Frans' in the winter months when my Mustang couldn't handle the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki was the quiet one (although you could get her going, too!) She probably got more work done than any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Fran and I. It is a bit blurry, but the only decent picture I have of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful for this wonderful chapter in my life. While my heart is heavy for the loss of my friend, I am so glad that I have my memories of the many days we spent together. It was a privilege to know such a wonderful and talented person (Fran was an incredible painter) and I am very happy to be a part of such a wonderful group.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my memories with you all today.


Sorry to hear the news, keep hanging on to the cherished memories of her. They can be a great comfort and they keep her alive.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wrapping Things Up*

It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.

The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.

I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:










I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.










I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.

Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.

I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.

I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.

I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.

Take care and enjoy the day!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


awesome work 
as usual sheila

the shades of green 
really make it nice

glad you got your catalog ready too

now there will be time for your dream work


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


Hi, David! There is always something fun to dream about! Where do I begin??  Dreaming is good for the soul.

Sheila

Oh - and I forgot - Pendant Pictures! 










They were made of various hard woods and about 1.5" in diameter. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


when do we get to see you
all dolled up
wearing these pendants

do we have to wait for christmas
and you standing next to the tree

maybe a voting from us then
for the best dressed lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


looking good Sheila 

early this morning when the temp. raised to just a few degrees celsius below zero 
we got 1cm snow that made the roads nice and slippery …. 
now our garden looks as good as the neighbours … LOL

I don´t hope it turns abow zero …. need two more days with frost to compleet
the woodworm cure on the woodentools

later…. a costummer wants a cab 
take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


You know I am camera shy, David! I could have the cats model them for you, although they like to chew on the cords.

Dennis - I know your little lady there is probably hoping for more snow, but for your sake, I hope it holds off a couple of more days. Drive carefully and have a good day. 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


*Sheila*, you're always as busy as a bee and you're always so creative. These bows are beautiful and it sounds like ya'll are going to be very busy this year since you now have a new revised catalog. I hope that you do have a wonderful year this year with your business. God bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


Shelia, you're right that dreaming is good for the soul. One of my sayings is you're doing O.K. as long as your dreams outnumber your regrets.

As usual, very nice work.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


makes me feel like a Guinness. Happy St. Pats day early.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


Have some GREEN Guinness, Roger! In Chicago where I grew up, they used to have green beer, parades and dye the Chicago River green! It was pretty murky to begin with, but it went from muddy green to Toxic Green! How festive! 

Sheila


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


Great job as always! Alwys a fun Blog to read.


----------



## willmego

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


We still do have the toxic looking green river and beer in Chicago. The river is actually getting fairly clean though.

I like the ornaments a lot, the uncolored versions inspire me to make shamrocks and such and set them into the sides of a bar or something.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


Surprise, surprise



















Fractal ice patterns on my car, isn't nature wonderful?

I just wish they could be there permanently, without the cold that is.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


You have much cooler ice patterns in England than we do here in Nova Scotia!! It looks like etched glass! It was nice you had the presence of mind to photograph it. Very pretty! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


*Brit.*.. Golly! For a minute there I thought you went into carving / etching glass! LOL

YES! Nature can really do a lot of beautiful things can't it? Wonderful divine inspiration!

*Sheila.*.. Beautiful stuff… as usual… Very NICE!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping Things Up*
> 
> It snowed last night. Not quite the storm that they were predicting, but then again it never seems to be. I think that is how we become complacent and then when we are least expecting it we get hit. I can't really tell how much yet because it is still dark out, but everything is white and I haven't heard the scraping of the plows against the pavement yet. So I expect it isn't too much. I am thinking that I would like to take a walk in the woods today. I haven't done that yet this winter and it is both beautiful and refreshing. Most of our walks have been at night. While they hold their own enchantment (especially when the sky is filled with stars) we do stay on the road, as it is quite dark some nights and it is like walking through a tunnel. The other night, when the moon was full I was amazed at how light it was even at nearly 9pm. The moon lit everything up so brightly that it could have very well been dusk. It was truly beautiful.
> 
> The past couple of days have taken their toll on me and I find myself slightly behind in what I wanted to accomplish. I am not upset or discouraged though, as I feel that the slow time has been necessary and I am not going to apologize for it (even to myself!) Things happen, and if everything in life were neatly packaged, it would be quite boring and mundane. Highs and lows are necessary to feel the full breadth of living and I don't want it any other way.
> 
> I did manage to finish both the ornament set and also the pendants from the shamrock patterns. I took the presentation pictures, too and they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used my usual staining technique and stained the birch set different shades of green. This will look fun on my little tree and also add a variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embedded little green crystal beads in both the natural maple ornaments and also in the pendants. I like that bit of glimmer that they give and I feel that it gives a polished and finished look to the pieces, which are otherwise quite simple. I may even brush some clear sparkles on the green ones. Whether people choose to include them or not will be entirely up to them, but I like to offer the option.
> 
> Keith teases me because I like to add sparkle to things. On Friday when we were heading to Digby, we were cleaning off his car and I noticed that my car sitting next to it had a thin, even layer of frost on it. It looked really beautiful over the bright red paint and somewhat resembled glitter. I jokingly said that I should paint the car with a clear coat of glitter paint and he just shook his head and rolled his eyes at me. (I love to push his buttons and get him going!) Of course I was only having fun with him, but it was worth it just to get his blood pressure up for a bit when I told him I was serious.
> 
> I plan on finishing up writing the packet for these ornaments today and hopefully I will be able to get the site update done before the day is over. Keith has completely redone our 20 page catalog over the past week and it will be nice to be able to offer that to our customers. It is a huge job and this time around he took all the pictures (hundreds of them!) and standardized them so that they are smaller files. Since some of the patterns are several years old, the formatting on the pictures was a mixed bag of resolutions and sizes and to be frank, some of them weren't that good. He actually took every single picture in we have and optimized it and readjusted it to look its best and download quickly. It will be interesting to see the final size of the catalog, which at present is about 4mb. The important thing though is that the quality will not decline, and will in all probability be better than before. A win/win for us and our customers.
> 
> I look forward to wrapping things up today on these issues. It will feel good to start off the week with a clean slate. I have lots to do and new designs that I am thinking about and it will be good to have reached a finish point on many of these things that we are working on.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Thank you again for your kind thoughts yesterday. It has been a somewhat difficult week for me, but knowing I have so many wonderful friends certainly makes things better. I am a very fortunate girl.
> 
> Take care and enjoy the day!


Thanks, Joe (and everyone!) I am just finishing up the pattern now. Almost done!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Could Never Do This Alone*

Wow, was yesterday a busy one! There were so many details to attend to that the day just seemed to fly by. Today is another day that will be extremely full, as I have several tasks that I have to complete. But for the most part, the major things are done and the site update and new catalog are pretty much completed. (We want to proof read it just one more time!)

I have to hand it to my partner Keith and give him lots of credit. He took most of last week redesigning and assembling the catalog. He is even more of a perfectionist than I am (I have mellowed somewhat in my old age!) and it truly shows in what he does. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he makes sure that everything in our catalog is presented in a professional way. I see our catalog get better and better with each issue, and I feel very, very fortunate to have such a talented partner in which to share the business. Here is a snapshot of the cover of our new catalog:










Although there aren't really any 'pink clouds' there, they are beautiful warm shades of peach and I think they make a nice presentation. Perhaps our mutual influence on each other is showing through a bit after all.

The new book is available for free download on the site here:

Sheila Landry Designs Spring 2012 Catalog

If you get a chance, take a look and let us know what you think of it. It is a bit of a large file (just over 5mb) so you do need to be patient if your internet is slower, but it is filled with color photographs of over 400 of our patterns and products. (It is 20 pages)

It rather startles me to see everything that we make in one place like this. I found myself looking at the printed copy and thinking how cool it is that the two of us are able to accomplish what we do from our little place here. When I think about it, I think we do OK for a little home based business, and between us we cover the bases pretty well. Not only do we draw and create the patterns, we write the instructions, make the prototypes, build and manage the web page, do all the photography, ordering, customer service and advertising, book work, and printing too. Even though the name of the business is 'Sheila Landry Designs', I want to be clear that my partner Keith is every bit as much a part of the business as I am. There is no way that we would have ever been able to reach this level of work without his dedication and contribution.

We are just now coming up to the anniversary of when we met. It has been three years and while in some ways it seems like just days ago, in others it seems as if we were working together forever.

It is odd we work together so well because we are so different from each other in many aspects. There are things I like to do much more than Keith, and vice-versa. But oddly enough, that is a huge part of why things work so well. Between the two of us, we cover the bases very well and it makes our company much broader and dimensional than if I were by myself.

Three years ago, Keith barely knew what scroll saw was. His dad has an old relic of a scroll saw in his basement which he used to build his model boats and helicopters, but Keith could probably count on one hand the number of times he had used it. In the beginning, Keith started drawing some designs, as he was always great with computers and took to that part of things very easily. He used to want to only draw and have me cut them out for him, which I refused to do. My feelings on that were that if he didn't learn to cut and learn what the wood would tolerate, he wouldn't be able to make patterns that were workable and easily accomplished. This is the kind of stuff that you can't just learn 'on paper.' In the beginning there was some grumbling and an occasional curse word as he was learning, but within a short time, he has become one of the best scrollers I know. It has been a pleasure to see his confidence soar as he practiced and learned.

My philosophy on our business and our company is that both of us need to know how to do each and every aspect of the business in order to make it work. While for the most part, we each have our own responsibilities and individual tasks that we normally do, I feel that it is important that we each know the others' job inside out in order for us both to be successful. It is just good business. If one of us were unavailable or down for one reason or another, the business would still be able to flow and function normally.

We both tend to be a bit competitive. But instead of that causing conflict between us, we use that to our advantage and it brings us to a higher level of excellence. I wouldn't be honest if I said that we don't bump heads from time to time, but on the rare occasion when we do, we talk it over and are able to come to a compromise that we are both comfortable with and move on. That is what having a good partner is all about.

I am very proud of our new catalog, our patterns, our site and the company in general. We both work so hard to make it work for us and it is very satisfying to see it growing and developing. For some reason, this catalog in particular struck me as something that I am extremely happy with. On first glance, I was rather overwhelmed at the thought that WE created everything it contained. From start to finish. I think it is as professional and nice as even the biggest companies out there who have a staff of workers and work with many designers and creators. The 'Sheila and Keith' team do OK.

Today I still have a full plate in front of me. I plan on writing the email newsletter and getting that sent out to our customers, and I also still need to update the 'News and Happenings' page on the site. I have an article that I need to write for a newsletter that I am contributing to for another company (more on that later) and I still have one more set of ornaments for the Artist's Club that I may or may not get finished by their deadline. And I want to start working on my next project for the magazine. I know what I am going to do, but I need to get drawing on it.

Life is busy yet fun. We got about 6-8 inches of snow yesterday, so it appears that winter is far from over. While I didn't get to go for my walk in the woods (it was dark before I knew it and was still working!) we did take our usual night walk on the road. The night was clear, quiet and beautiful (oh - and cold!) and I did thoroughly enjoy the time out.

It is wonderful to be able to do what I enjoy. It is even better having a partner to share it with. I know he usually doesn't read my blog (he told me that he has only read one or two from start to finish!) but I wanted to publicly thank Keith so much for his wonderful contribution to our company and my life. I couldn't be where I am without him. I am very grateful for having him as a partner.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I Could Never Do This Alone*
> 
> Wow, was yesterday a busy one! There were so many details to attend to that the day just seemed to fly by. Today is another day that will be extremely full, as I have several tasks that I have to complete. But for the most part, the major things are done and the site update and new catalog are pretty much completed. (We want to proof read it just one more time!)
> 
> I have to hand it to my partner Keith and give him lots of credit. He took most of last week redesigning and assembling the catalog. He is even more of a perfectionist than I am (I have mellowed somewhat in my old age!) and it truly shows in what he does. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he makes sure that everything in our catalog is presented in a professional way. I see our catalog get better and better with each issue, and I feel very, very fortunate to have such a talented partner in which to share the business. Here is a snapshot of the cover of our new catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there aren't really any 'pink clouds' there, they are beautiful warm shades of peach and I think they make a nice presentation. Perhaps our mutual influence on each other is showing through a bit after all.
> 
> The new book is available for free download on the site here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Spring 2012 Catalog
> 
> If you get a chance, take a look and let us know what you think of it. It is a bit of a large file (just over 5mb) so you do need to be patient if your internet is slower, but it is filled with color photographs of over 400 of our patterns and products. (It is 20 pages)
> 
> It rather startles me to see everything that we make in one place like this. I found myself looking at the printed copy and thinking how cool it is that the two of us are able to accomplish what we do from our little place here. When I think about it, I think we do OK for a little home based business, and between us we cover the bases pretty well. Not only do we draw and create the patterns, we write the instructions, make the prototypes, build and manage the web page, do all the photography, ordering, customer service and advertising, book work, and printing too. Even though the name of the business is 'Sheila Landry Designs', I want to be clear that my partner Keith is every bit as much a part of the business as I am. There is no way that we would have ever been able to reach this level of work without his dedication and contribution.
> 
> We are just now coming up to the anniversary of when we met. It has been three years and while in some ways it seems like just days ago, in others it seems as if we were working together forever.
> 
> It is odd we work together so well because we are so different from each other in many aspects. There are things I like to do much more than Keith, and vice-versa. But oddly enough, that is a huge part of why things work so well. Between the two of us, we cover the bases very well and it makes our company much broader and dimensional than if I were by myself.
> 
> Three years ago, Keith barely knew what scroll saw was. His dad has an old relic of a scroll saw in his basement which he used to build his model boats and helicopters, but Keith could probably count on one hand the number of times he had used it. In the beginning, Keith started drawing some designs, as he was always great with computers and took to that part of things very easily. He used to want to only draw and have me cut them out for him, which I refused to do. My feelings on that were that if he didn't learn to cut and learn what the wood would tolerate, he wouldn't be able to make patterns that were workable and easily accomplished. This is the kind of stuff that you can't just learn 'on paper.' In the beginning there was some grumbling and an occasional curse word as he was learning, but within a short time, he has become one of the best scrollers I know. It has been a pleasure to see his confidence soar as he practiced and learned.
> 
> My philosophy on our business and our company is that both of us need to know how to do each and every aspect of the business in order to make it work. While for the most part, we each have our own responsibilities and individual tasks that we normally do, I feel that it is important that we each know the others' job inside out in order for us both to be successful. It is just good business. If one of us were unavailable or down for one reason or another, the business would still be able to flow and function normally.
> 
> We both tend to be a bit competitive. But instead of that causing conflict between us, we use that to our advantage and it brings us to a higher level of excellence. I wouldn't be honest if I said that we don't bump heads from time to time, but on the rare occasion when we do, we talk it over and are able to come to a compromise that we are both comfortable with and move on. That is what having a good partner is all about.
> 
> I am very proud of our new catalog, our patterns, our site and the company in general. We both work so hard to make it work for us and it is very satisfying to see it growing and developing. For some reason, this catalog in particular struck me as something that I am extremely happy with. On first glance, I was rather overwhelmed at the thought that WE created everything it contained. From start to finish. I think it is as professional and nice as even the biggest companies out there who have a staff of workers and work with many designers and creators. The 'Sheila and Keith' team do OK.
> 
> Today I still have a full plate in front of me. I plan on writing the email newsletter and getting that sent out to our customers, and I also still need to update the 'News and Happenings' page on the site. I have an article that I need to write for a newsletter that I am contributing to for another company (more on that later) and I still have one more set of ornaments for the Artist's Club that I may or may not get finished by their deadline. And I want to start working on my next project for the magazine. I know what I am going to do, but I need to get drawing on it.
> 
> Life is busy yet fun. We got about 6-8 inches of snow yesterday, so it appears that winter is far from over. While I didn't get to go for my walk in the woods (it was dark before I knew it and was still working!) we did take our usual night walk on the road. The night was clear, quiet and beautiful (oh - and cold!) and I did thoroughly enjoy the time out.
> 
> It is wonderful to be able to do what I enjoy. It is even better having a partner to share it with. I know he usually doesn't read my blog (he told me that he has only read one or two from start to finish!) but I wanted to publicly thank Keith so much for his wonderful contribution to our company and my life. I couldn't be where I am without him. I am very grateful for having him as a partner.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


WOW!

I can see that you and Keith have been VERY BUSY!

Your catalog looks very nice!

I have a question… 
What is the difference between "Segmentation" and "Intarsia"?
In the section Titled S & I, I could not find anything specifically as Intarsia… yet, I saw some projects that looked like Intarsia.

Keep up the good work!

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Could Never Do This Alone*
> 
> Wow, was yesterday a busy one! There were so many details to attend to that the day just seemed to fly by. Today is another day that will be extremely full, as I have several tasks that I have to complete. But for the most part, the major things are done and the site update and new catalog are pretty much completed. (We want to proof read it just one more time!)
> 
> I have to hand it to my partner Keith and give him lots of credit. He took most of last week redesigning and assembling the catalog. He is even more of a perfectionist than I am (I have mellowed somewhat in my old age!) and it truly shows in what he does. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he makes sure that everything in our catalog is presented in a professional way. I see our catalog get better and better with each issue, and I feel very, very fortunate to have such a talented partner in which to share the business. Here is a snapshot of the cover of our new catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there aren't really any 'pink clouds' there, they are beautiful warm shades of peach and I think they make a nice presentation. Perhaps our mutual influence on each other is showing through a bit after all.
> 
> The new book is available for free download on the site here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Spring 2012 Catalog
> 
> If you get a chance, take a look and let us know what you think of it. It is a bit of a large file (just over 5mb) so you do need to be patient if your internet is slower, but it is filled with color photographs of over 400 of our patterns and products. (It is 20 pages)
> 
> It rather startles me to see everything that we make in one place like this. I found myself looking at the printed copy and thinking how cool it is that the two of us are able to accomplish what we do from our little place here. When I think about it, I think we do OK for a little home based business, and between us we cover the bases pretty well. Not only do we draw and create the patterns, we write the instructions, make the prototypes, build and manage the web page, do all the photography, ordering, customer service and advertising, book work, and printing too. Even though the name of the business is 'Sheila Landry Designs', I want to be clear that my partner Keith is every bit as much a part of the business as I am. There is no way that we would have ever been able to reach this level of work without his dedication and contribution.
> 
> We are just now coming up to the anniversary of when we met. It has been three years and while in some ways it seems like just days ago, in others it seems as if we were working together forever.
> 
> It is odd we work together so well because we are so different from each other in many aspects. There are things I like to do much more than Keith, and vice-versa. But oddly enough, that is a huge part of why things work so well. Between the two of us, we cover the bases very well and it makes our company much broader and dimensional than if I were by myself.
> 
> Three years ago, Keith barely knew what scroll saw was. His dad has an old relic of a scroll saw in his basement which he used to build his model boats and helicopters, but Keith could probably count on one hand the number of times he had used it. In the beginning, Keith started drawing some designs, as he was always great with computers and took to that part of things very easily. He used to want to only draw and have me cut them out for him, which I refused to do. My feelings on that were that if he didn't learn to cut and learn what the wood would tolerate, he wouldn't be able to make patterns that were workable and easily accomplished. This is the kind of stuff that you can't just learn 'on paper.' In the beginning there was some grumbling and an occasional curse word as he was learning, but within a short time, he has become one of the best scrollers I know. It has been a pleasure to see his confidence soar as he practiced and learned.
> 
> My philosophy on our business and our company is that both of us need to know how to do each and every aspect of the business in order to make it work. While for the most part, we each have our own responsibilities and individual tasks that we normally do, I feel that it is important that we each know the others' job inside out in order for us both to be successful. It is just good business. If one of us were unavailable or down for one reason or another, the business would still be able to flow and function normally.
> 
> We both tend to be a bit competitive. But instead of that causing conflict between us, we use that to our advantage and it brings us to a higher level of excellence. I wouldn't be honest if I said that we don't bump heads from time to time, but on the rare occasion when we do, we talk it over and are able to come to a compromise that we are both comfortable with and move on. That is what having a good partner is all about.
> 
> I am very proud of our new catalog, our patterns, our site and the company in general. We both work so hard to make it work for us and it is very satisfying to see it growing and developing. For some reason, this catalog in particular struck me as something that I am extremely happy with. On first glance, I was rather overwhelmed at the thought that WE created everything it contained. From start to finish. I think it is as professional and nice as even the biggest companies out there who have a staff of workers and work with many designers and creators. The 'Sheila and Keith' team do OK.
> 
> Today I still have a full plate in front of me. I plan on writing the email newsletter and getting that sent out to our customers, and I also still need to update the 'News and Happenings' page on the site. I have an article that I need to write for a newsletter that I am contributing to for another company (more on that later) and I still have one more set of ornaments for the Artist's Club that I may or may not get finished by their deadline. And I want to start working on my next project for the magazine. I know what I am going to do, but I need to get drawing on it.
> 
> Life is busy yet fun. We got about 6-8 inches of snow yesterday, so it appears that winter is far from over. While I didn't get to go for my walk in the woods (it was dark before I knew it and was still working!) we did take our usual night walk on the road. The night was clear, quiet and beautiful (oh - and cold!) and I did thoroughly enjoy the time out.
> 
> It is wonderful to be able to do what I enjoy. It is even better having a partner to share it with. I know he usually doesn't read my blog (he told me that he has only read one or two from start to finish!) but I wanted to publicly thank Keith so much for his wonderful contribution to our company and my life. I couldn't be where I am without him. I am very grateful for having him as a partner.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Joe:
Segmentation is when you cut one piece of wood into the separate pieces and usually use some coloring or stain. Somewhat like a puzzle.

Intarsia is where each of the pieces are of different species of wood.

Intarsia is a bit more difficult, as you need to very carefully fit the pieces together in order to make the piece look nice. It takes a bit more skill than segmentation which is cut out of one piece of wood.

We label the category as both because the segmentation patterns we offer can be easily adapted to intarsia patterns. Since the two skills are so similar, we find that people with interest in one many times is interested in the other.

I haven't done any intarsia yet for patterns. I find that many people don't have access to the many species of wood required and since I don't have much experience in it, I don't feel qualified enough to offer it as a pattern. The segmentation patterns are a bit easier and I feel comfortable talking about them and sharing my techniques of doing them.










I hope this helps clarify! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I Could Never Do This Alone*
> 
> Wow, was yesterday a busy one! There were so many details to attend to that the day just seemed to fly by. Today is another day that will be extremely full, as I have several tasks that I have to complete. But for the most part, the major things are done and the site update and new catalog are pretty much completed. (We want to proof read it just one more time!)
> 
> I have to hand it to my partner Keith and give him lots of credit. He took most of last week redesigning and assembling the catalog. He is even more of a perfectionist than I am (I have mellowed somewhat in my old age!) and it truly shows in what he does. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he makes sure that everything in our catalog is presented in a professional way. I see our catalog get better and better with each issue, and I feel very, very fortunate to have such a talented partner in which to share the business. Here is a snapshot of the cover of our new catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there aren't really any 'pink clouds' there, they are beautiful warm shades of peach and I think they make a nice presentation. Perhaps our mutual influence on each other is showing through a bit after all.
> 
> The new book is available for free download on the site here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Spring 2012 Catalog
> 
> If you get a chance, take a look and let us know what you think of it. It is a bit of a large file (just over 5mb) so you do need to be patient if your internet is slower, but it is filled with color photographs of over 400 of our patterns and products. (It is 20 pages)
> 
> It rather startles me to see everything that we make in one place like this. I found myself looking at the printed copy and thinking how cool it is that the two of us are able to accomplish what we do from our little place here. When I think about it, I think we do OK for a little home based business, and between us we cover the bases pretty well. Not only do we draw and create the patterns, we write the instructions, make the prototypes, build and manage the web page, do all the photography, ordering, customer service and advertising, book work, and printing too. Even though the name of the business is 'Sheila Landry Designs', I want to be clear that my partner Keith is every bit as much a part of the business as I am. There is no way that we would have ever been able to reach this level of work without his dedication and contribution.
> 
> We are just now coming up to the anniversary of when we met. It has been three years and while in some ways it seems like just days ago, in others it seems as if we were working together forever.
> 
> It is odd we work together so well because we are so different from each other in many aspects. There are things I like to do much more than Keith, and vice-versa. But oddly enough, that is a huge part of why things work so well. Between the two of us, we cover the bases very well and it makes our company much broader and dimensional than if I were by myself.
> 
> Three years ago, Keith barely knew what scroll saw was. His dad has an old relic of a scroll saw in his basement which he used to build his model boats and helicopters, but Keith could probably count on one hand the number of times he had used it. In the beginning, Keith started drawing some designs, as he was always great with computers and took to that part of things very easily. He used to want to only draw and have me cut them out for him, which I refused to do. My feelings on that were that if he didn't learn to cut and learn what the wood would tolerate, he wouldn't be able to make patterns that were workable and easily accomplished. This is the kind of stuff that you can't just learn 'on paper.' In the beginning there was some grumbling and an occasional curse word as he was learning, but within a short time, he has become one of the best scrollers I know. It has been a pleasure to see his confidence soar as he practiced and learned.
> 
> My philosophy on our business and our company is that both of us need to know how to do each and every aspect of the business in order to make it work. While for the most part, we each have our own responsibilities and individual tasks that we normally do, I feel that it is important that we each know the others' job inside out in order for us both to be successful. It is just good business. If one of us were unavailable or down for one reason or another, the business would still be able to flow and function normally.
> 
> We both tend to be a bit competitive. But instead of that causing conflict between us, we use that to our advantage and it brings us to a higher level of excellence. I wouldn't be honest if I said that we don't bump heads from time to time, but on the rare occasion when we do, we talk it over and are able to come to a compromise that we are both comfortable with and move on. That is what having a good partner is all about.
> 
> I am very proud of our new catalog, our patterns, our site and the company in general. We both work so hard to make it work for us and it is very satisfying to see it growing and developing. For some reason, this catalog in particular struck me as something that I am extremely happy with. On first glance, I was rather overwhelmed at the thought that WE created everything it contained. From start to finish. I think it is as professional and nice as even the biggest companies out there who have a staff of workers and work with many designers and creators. The 'Sheila and Keith' team do OK.
> 
> Today I still have a full plate in front of me. I plan on writing the email newsletter and getting that sent out to our customers, and I also still need to update the 'News and Happenings' page on the site. I have an article that I need to write for a newsletter that I am contributing to for another company (more on that later) and I still have one more set of ornaments for the Artist's Club that I may or may not get finished by their deadline. And I want to start working on my next project for the magazine. I know what I am going to do, but I need to get drawing on it.
> 
> Life is busy yet fun. We got about 6-8 inches of snow yesterday, so it appears that winter is far from over. While I didn't get to go for my walk in the woods (it was dark before I knew it and was still working!) we did take our usual night walk on the road. The night was clear, quiet and beautiful (oh - and cold!) and I did thoroughly enjoy the time out.
> 
> It is wonderful to be able to do what I enjoy. It is even better having a partner to share it with. I know he usually doesn't read my blog (he told me that he has only read one or two from start to finish!) but I wanted to publicly thank Keith so much for his wonderful contribution to our company and my life. I couldn't be where I am without him. I am very grateful for having him as a partner.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


COOL answer!

Thank you… it's clear in my mind NOW!

Amazing…

*edit:*
The timing could be sped-up a tad… a little slow here.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Reorganized *

While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.

I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.

Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.

Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.

I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.

So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.

I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.

Gary's Blog

I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!










Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


good morning…sounds like your busy and yet getting things under control, getting the taxes done and over is a yearly task that just has to be dealt with huh, but onto the bigger , better things huh…sounds like you have something in the works…possible..good luck with it, i really enjoyed the video, amazing what those brothers did…out there on the farm…have a great day you two..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


Good morning to you too, Bob! Yep - I am just getting started on the taxes. I am going to ease myself into doing them. LOL. I still have plenty of time but want to get it behind me. Making that appointment kind of forces me to get it done early, so it is a good thing. 

I loved the video, too. Amazing what can be accomplished without modern tools. Truly artwork! I liked their convictions about not selling them, too. They had all they needed. How many people do we know that are that happy in what they have? It was great to see.

Take care and have a great day! Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


*Happy Valentine's Day*


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


enjoy the evening 

best thoughts 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


You too, Dennis! In case you didn't see, thanks so much for the link to the video. I thought is was fascinating and shared it here today as you see.  Have a great evening and give dear Silke an extra (((HUG)))!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


the hug is already delivered a few hours ago 
now she sleep with a smile on the face …......amazing how different and cute they looks
when they sleep compared to daytime sometimes being lovely little teasing gnomes … LOL

about that vidio I still wonder what the mother said when they stole the sewing maschine 
and started to transforme it …... the sewing maschine most have been alot more expencive
than to buy the scrollsaw

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


awww. the puddy-tats are very cute. hope you have a nice day as well


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


Awww! Thank you so much David!  What a nice Valentine! I showed all the kitties and they liked it too. They were more interested in the mouse though . . . Go figure!

Dennis - yes, they are all darling when they are asleep! And I had a sewing machine just like that one that I got from my grandmother. A Singer brand with the foot power. I had to leave it when I moved, though. 

Happy Valentine's Day to you too Roger! I got your note and thank you very much! I hope you all have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Reorganized *
> 
> While it didn't seem as if I got as much done that I wanted to yesterday, I did accomplish a few things. I notice that these type of days seem to pop up right after a big push. I just needed a day to catch up on the house stuff and do things like clean my desk, organize my supplies and sort through my files. I still didn't get the newsletter out, but I will be doing that today. I found that every time I began writing I got distracted so I thought it would be best to wait one more day and start fresh. Some days are like that.
> 
> I did get the final version of the painted boot pattern submitted to the Artist's Club for their consideration. They already have the hat one and I still have time for one more project to make before their meeting in a couple of weeks which will introduce their fall items. I have a new idea and I want to see how to make it possible to work. I have some thinking to do on it so I don't want to say too much just yet. I think it could work though and be something that will have expand my business a little bit more. It is just a matter of figuring some things out.
> 
> Today's goal will be to get the newsletter done for the website and emailed out. Now that it is updated, I want to let people know about it. I also want to include a special discount for the mailing list people and I haven't decided what to do on that front yet. I like to offer discounts to our regular customers as a show of our appreciation. I think it is a good incentive for them to get their patterns with us.
> 
> Keith started working on his taxes yesterday, which reminded me that it is time that I do the same. I have all my paperwork and receipts, but it is just a matter of organizing and categorizing them for the accountant. I had made an appointment to see her in about two weeks so we can go over everything and things will hopefully be easy. Since I need to file and pay both in Canada and in the United States, I try to be accurate and get all the deductions that I can so that I receive the proper credits in both countries. The tax laws are ever changing and are getting so much more complicated. Even if you have lived here in Canada for years and work here, the US wants you to file there too. Since my business is based in the United States, I have always done so, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I know people who have lived here in Canada over 20 years who are from the States and now they are required to file there too even though they have been living and working here for many years. I suppose everyone wants to get their hands into it.
> 
> I don't feel much anxiety about it because I have always done what I have been required to do with my business. Hopefully things won't change much for me and it should all go smoothly and not cost me an arm and a leg. I always feel a bit of relief though when all is said and done and I have those figures looking at me in the face. It will feel good once it is done.
> 
> So today's post is rather short. Just a run of the mill day for me and not a lot of excitement. That is good though, and I think I'll take it.
> 
> I did receive a link to a cool video story about some scroll sawyers that I wanted to share with you. It was posted yesterday by Gary Lucas, who is a Lumberjock here in his blog. I think it would be of interest not only to scroll sawyers, but woodworkers in general and others who create. I liked it in any case.
> 
> Gary's Blog
> 
> I hope you all like it too. Have a wonderful day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day, too!


*Happy Valentine's Day!*


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exploring New Horizons*

The other day I received an email request and I thought some of you may be interested in it too. It is a survey from a marketing student from DePaul University in Chicago who is looking for woodworkers to participate. I believe it is only open for those of you who are in the United States.

I attended DePaul for a year, majoring in music and my sister graduated from their business school with a masters degree. They are a reputable university and the survey is on the up and up. I took it myself and it only took a couple of minutes. The notice I received is as follows:

*My name is Allison Joson and I'm an Honors Marketing student at DePaul University. For our marketing class my group and I are researching the woodworking industry, specifically consumer purchasing decisions and how woodworkers respond to communication from power tool companies.

This research will be gathered through 2 brief surveys (15 mins.) that we have created. We are hoping you will help us out by completing the surveys and forwarding the links on to anyone you think would qualify as a woodworking enthusiast. We are required to get at least 100 respondents for each survey in order to get a passing grade!

As an incentive our school is providing us with two $100 gift cards, which we will raffle off. We will chose one winner from each pool of survey respondents, so by completing two surveys you have two chance to win. Be assured that we will not be selling the information collected, and contact information (if you chose to enter the raffle) will be used strictly to contact the winners. The survey links are below:

Survey 1: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingA
Survey 2: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingB

We don't meant to be bothersome, but email seems to be the easiest way to communicate with the online woodworking community. If you have any questions please email [email protected] We would truly appreciate your assistance!

Best Regards,
Allison*

I hope no one is offended that I posted this. I just thought it would be something that some of you may be interested in doing. They do ask for your phone number and email at the end, so they can contact you if you win the gift card. In any case, I just though I would throw it out there.

I spent pretty much of yesterday finishing up the newsletter and updating the site. Doing the newsletter always takes me a little longer than anticipated. I don't know why. It seems the template on the site is always changing and getting to know the new formatting changes, even if they are minor, takes a bit of time. But all went well and I was able to get the newsletter out without incident.

I then got to work on my new idea. I am really excited about it and I think it could be something that will be quite lucrative for me. I am not sure though and as with many new concepts, things can go either way. I feel that there is no harm in trying though and at the risk of losing a few days' work, it could be something that will be really good for my business.

I have spoken before about the Artist's Club - the mail order company who sold the kits for my skating pond. I was very happy with the relationship that I had with them and the entire experience. They were professional, fair and honest and the ponds sold very nicely there. They told me they were satisfied too and happy with the reception of the skating set.

Their deadline for their next catalog (which will be the first time they will feature autumn products this year) is at the beginning of March. I already submitted the witch's hats and boot patterns for them to sell as a kit, with me providing the wood pieces as well as the patterns. This worked out well for the skating set and having the additional work was good for me both in the extra exposure that I received to their customers and also in the actual sales. Selling kits like this was something that would bring my name into the painting pattern market as a new source for many painters who did not have the ability to cut wood. Providing the pieces for the projects would be a new venture for me and something that I would really like to do.

While the skating pond was really nice, when I designed it I hadn't planned on mass producing it or the wood pieces for sale. Usually when I design, I have the luxury of only needing to do one piece or set, which allows me to be as intricate as I wished. While not really a problem, I would have done things a bit differently on it knowing that I would be cutting a couple hundred of sets. The skates and little legs and details were a bit intricate and took a bit of time to do.

Still, I priced them accordingly and did well enough with them that I didn't need to farm out any of the cutting to the other sources that I had available. They sold moderately and I was able to keep up with the demand for them quite well.

But wanting to grow and do more of a variety of projects means that I need to streamline the process even more, and consider the time involved with cutting the pieces on the ground level of the designs. This is something that I feel I have accomplished very well with both the hat and the boot patterns. Each pattern packet has a dozen variations respectively and what I did was use four different pieces and decorate each of the four pieces three ways to make the packet. I also made the wood pieces themselves quite simple and relied on the painting of the pieces for detailing, making cutting them a fast and easy process. If these items are selected for the catalog, they will be very simple to produce in even very large quantities with a minimum amount of time. It will be interesting to see how they do.

The 'new' idea that I thought of a couple of days ago was something that was staring me right in the face all the time. The saying 'seeing the forest through the trees' came to mind when the proverbial light bulb finally went off in my head and I came to this idea. If it turns out like I want it to, it could be something that is very beneficial to my company and has a multitude of clever and attractive variations, and I could see endless patterns emerging for the painters using the same basic concept and only a few different wood pieces. The wood itself is actually quite simple, and is sturdy and flat enough to be shipped in a padded envelope, which will make it cost effective to ship. Because it is somewhat flat, I could mail even several without having to advance to shipping a box, which would bring the cost up considerably.

This will work well for wholesaling too, and I am also going to offer the piece for the Artists' Club to wholesale. I don't know if they buy from smaller suppliers, but I won't know if I don't ask and so far they have been very willing to work with me as a designer and a supplier of the other pieces so I don't see why they wouldn't. I could really see their customers buying one pattern and several wood pieces to accompany it. It could work very well.

While this type of work isn't the traditional scrolling you are all used to seeing from me, it is certainly woodworking and something that I think many of you will be able to relate to. I know of many scrollers who do 'production work' and cut blanks for painters and are very successful at doing so. The key is to actually time myself in doing the piece and pricing myself accordingly. Fudging the figures will only be a precursor to disaster business-wise so it is good to look at things honestly and without emotion. If it pays for me to do it, I will do it.

I am finishing up the drawings today and plan to cut the piece out. I will probably show you tomorrow what I am thinking about with a little more detail, but for now, I will only give you a hint:










Yes, they are in the very popular primitive style, which is not my usual element of painting. But I think that when all is said and done, it will be cute and appeal to many painters.

I was pretty excited about the idea in general, and got little sleep because all the variations were floating around in my head. I don't always think that is a bad thing though, as it it great to have fresh and new ideas. We will just have to see how it goes.

I still need to finish the article I was writing today, and then I will get at this project and see what progress I can make on it. It will be a full and fun day and also exciting to see the project come to life. I can't wait to get working on it.

I look forward to exploring these new areas of my work. While it is somewhat frightening to try something different, it could be something that will benefit me a lot in the end. We won't know if we don't try.

Have a great day!

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> The other day I received an email request and I thought some of you may be interested in it too. It is a survey from a marketing student from DePaul University in Chicago who is looking for woodworkers to participate. I believe it is only open for those of you who are in the United States.
> 
> I attended DePaul for a year, majoring in music and my sister graduated from their business school with a masters degree. They are a reputable university and the survey is on the up and up. I took it myself and it only took a couple of minutes. The notice I received is as follows:
> 
> *My name is Allison Joson and I'm an Honors Marketing student at DePaul University. For our marketing class my group and I are researching the woodworking industry, specifically consumer purchasing decisions and how woodworkers respond to communication from power tool companies.
> 
> This research will be gathered through 2 brief surveys (15 mins.) that we have created. We are hoping you will help us out by completing the surveys and forwarding the links on to anyone you think would qualify as a woodworking enthusiast. We are required to get at least 100 respondents for each survey in order to get a passing grade!
> 
> As an incentive our school is providing us with two $100 gift cards, which we will raffle off. We will chose one winner from each pool of survey respondents, so by completing two surveys you have two chance to win. Be assured that we will not be selling the information collected, and contact information (if you chose to enter the raffle) will be used strictly to contact the winners. The survey links are below:
> 
> Survey 1: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingA
> Survey 2: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingB
> 
> We don't meant to be bothersome, but email seems to be the easiest way to communicate with the online woodworking community. If you have any questions please email [email protected] We would truly appreciate your assistance!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Allison*
> 
> I hope no one is offended that I posted this. I just thought it would be something that some of you may be interested in doing. They do ask for your phone number and email at the end, so they can contact you if you win the gift card. In any case, I just though I would throw it out there.
> 
> I spent pretty much of yesterday finishing up the newsletter and updating the site. Doing the newsletter always takes me a little longer than anticipated. I don't know why. It seems the template on the site is always changing and getting to know the new formatting changes, even if they are minor, takes a bit of time. But all went well and I was able to get the newsletter out without incident.
> 
> I then got to work on my new idea. I am really excited about it and I think it could be something that will be quite lucrative for me. I am not sure though and as with many new concepts, things can go either way. I feel that there is no harm in trying though and at the risk of losing a few days' work, it could be something that will be really good for my business.
> 
> I have spoken before about the Artist's Club - the mail order company who sold the kits for my skating pond. I was very happy with the relationship that I had with them and the entire experience. They were professional, fair and honest and the ponds sold very nicely there. They told me they were satisfied too and happy with the reception of the skating set.
> 
> Their deadline for their next catalog (which will be the first time they will feature autumn products this year) is at the beginning of March. I already submitted the witch's hats and boot patterns for them to sell as a kit, with me providing the wood pieces as well as the patterns. This worked out well for the skating set and having the additional work was good for me both in the extra exposure that I received to their customers and also in the actual sales. Selling kits like this was something that would bring my name into the painting pattern market as a new source for many painters who did not have the ability to cut wood. Providing the pieces for the projects would be a new venture for me and something that I would really like to do.
> 
> While the skating pond was really nice, when I designed it I hadn't planned on mass producing it or the wood pieces for sale. Usually when I design, I have the luxury of only needing to do one piece or set, which allows me to be as intricate as I wished. While not really a problem, I would have done things a bit differently on it knowing that I would be cutting a couple hundred of sets. The skates and little legs and details were a bit intricate and took a bit of time to do.
> 
> Still, I priced them accordingly and did well enough with them that I didn't need to farm out any of the cutting to the other sources that I had available. They sold moderately and I was able to keep up with the demand for them quite well.
> 
> But wanting to grow and do more of a variety of projects means that I need to streamline the process even more, and consider the time involved with cutting the pieces on the ground level of the designs. This is something that I feel I have accomplished very well with both the hat and the boot patterns. Each pattern packet has a dozen variations respectively and what I did was use four different pieces and decorate each of the four pieces three ways to make the packet. I also made the wood pieces themselves quite simple and relied on the painting of the pieces for detailing, making cutting them a fast and easy process. If these items are selected for the catalog, they will be very simple to produce in even very large quantities with a minimum amount of time. It will be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> The 'new' idea that I thought of a couple of days ago was something that was staring me right in the face all the time. The saying 'seeing the forest through the trees' came to mind when the proverbial light bulb finally went off in my head and I came to this idea. If it turns out like I want it to, it could be something that is very beneficial to my company and has a multitude of clever and attractive variations, and I could see endless patterns emerging for the painters using the same basic concept and only a few different wood pieces. The wood itself is actually quite simple, and is sturdy and flat enough to be shipped in a padded envelope, which will make it cost effective to ship. Because it is somewhat flat, I could mail even several without having to advance to shipping a box, which would bring the cost up considerably.
> 
> This will work well for wholesaling too, and I am also going to offer the piece for the Artists' Club to wholesale. I don't know if they buy from smaller suppliers, but I won't know if I don't ask and so far they have been very willing to work with me as a designer and a supplier of the other pieces so I don't see why they wouldn't. I could really see their customers buying one pattern and several wood pieces to accompany it. It could work very well.
> 
> While this type of work isn't the traditional scrolling you are all used to seeing from me, it is certainly woodworking and something that I think many of you will be able to relate to. I know of many scrollers who do 'production work' and cut blanks for painters and are very successful at doing so. The key is to actually time myself in doing the piece and pricing myself accordingly. Fudging the figures will only be a precursor to disaster business-wise so it is good to look at things honestly and without emotion. If it pays for me to do it, I will do it.
> 
> I am finishing up the drawings today and plan to cut the piece out. I will probably show you tomorrow what I am thinking about with a little more detail, but for now, I will only give you a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are in the very popular primitive style, which is not my usual element of painting. But I think that when all is said and done, it will be cute and appeal to many painters.
> 
> I was pretty excited about the idea in general, and got little sleep because all the variations were floating around in my head. I don't always think that is a bad thing though, as it it great to have fresh and new ideas. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> I still need to finish the article I was writing today, and then I will get at this project and see what progress I can make on it. It will be a full and fun day and also exciting to see the project come to life. I can't wait to get working on it.
> 
> I look forward to exploring these new areas of my work. While it is somewhat frightening to try something different, it could be something that will benefit me a lot in the end. We won't know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


I got one too… all filled out.
I love it that someone would actually do marketing research on woodworking with real woodworkers!
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> The other day I received an email request and I thought some of you may be interested in it too. It is a survey from a marketing student from DePaul University in Chicago who is looking for woodworkers to participate. I believe it is only open for those of you who are in the United States.
> 
> I attended DePaul for a year, majoring in music and my sister graduated from their business school with a masters degree. They are a reputable university and the survey is on the up and up. I took it myself and it only took a couple of minutes. The notice I received is as follows:
> 
> *My name is Allison Joson and I'm an Honors Marketing student at DePaul University. For our marketing class my group and I are researching the woodworking industry, specifically consumer purchasing decisions and how woodworkers respond to communication from power tool companies.
> 
> This research will be gathered through 2 brief surveys (15 mins.) that we have created. We are hoping you will help us out by completing the surveys and forwarding the links on to anyone you think would qualify as a woodworking enthusiast. We are required to get at least 100 respondents for each survey in order to get a passing grade!
> 
> As an incentive our school is providing us with two $100 gift cards, which we will raffle off. We will chose one winner from each pool of survey respondents, so by completing two surveys you have two chance to win. Be assured that we will not be selling the information collected, and contact information (if you chose to enter the raffle) will be used strictly to contact the winners. The survey links are below:
> 
> Survey 1: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingA
> Survey 2: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingB
> 
> We don't meant to be bothersome, but email seems to be the easiest way to communicate with the online woodworking community. If you have any questions please email [email protected] We would truly appreciate your assistance!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Allison*
> 
> I hope no one is offended that I posted this. I just thought it would be something that some of you may be interested in doing. They do ask for your phone number and email at the end, so they can contact you if you win the gift card. In any case, I just though I would throw it out there.
> 
> I spent pretty much of yesterday finishing up the newsletter and updating the site. Doing the newsletter always takes me a little longer than anticipated. I don't know why. It seems the template on the site is always changing and getting to know the new formatting changes, even if they are minor, takes a bit of time. But all went well and I was able to get the newsletter out without incident.
> 
> I then got to work on my new idea. I am really excited about it and I think it could be something that will be quite lucrative for me. I am not sure though and as with many new concepts, things can go either way. I feel that there is no harm in trying though and at the risk of losing a few days' work, it could be something that will be really good for my business.
> 
> I have spoken before about the Artist's Club - the mail order company who sold the kits for my skating pond. I was very happy with the relationship that I had with them and the entire experience. They were professional, fair and honest and the ponds sold very nicely there. They told me they were satisfied too and happy with the reception of the skating set.
> 
> Their deadline for their next catalog (which will be the first time they will feature autumn products this year) is at the beginning of March. I already submitted the witch's hats and boot patterns for them to sell as a kit, with me providing the wood pieces as well as the patterns. This worked out well for the skating set and having the additional work was good for me both in the extra exposure that I received to their customers and also in the actual sales. Selling kits like this was something that would bring my name into the painting pattern market as a new source for many painters who did not have the ability to cut wood. Providing the pieces for the projects would be a new venture for me and something that I would really like to do.
> 
> While the skating pond was really nice, when I designed it I hadn't planned on mass producing it or the wood pieces for sale. Usually when I design, I have the luxury of only needing to do one piece or set, which allows me to be as intricate as I wished. While not really a problem, I would have done things a bit differently on it knowing that I would be cutting a couple hundred of sets. The skates and little legs and details were a bit intricate and took a bit of time to do.
> 
> Still, I priced them accordingly and did well enough with them that I didn't need to farm out any of the cutting to the other sources that I had available. They sold moderately and I was able to keep up with the demand for them quite well.
> 
> But wanting to grow and do more of a variety of projects means that I need to streamline the process even more, and consider the time involved with cutting the pieces on the ground level of the designs. This is something that I feel I have accomplished very well with both the hat and the boot patterns. Each pattern packet has a dozen variations respectively and what I did was use four different pieces and decorate each of the four pieces three ways to make the packet. I also made the wood pieces themselves quite simple and relied on the painting of the pieces for detailing, making cutting them a fast and easy process. If these items are selected for the catalog, they will be very simple to produce in even very large quantities with a minimum amount of time. It will be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> The 'new' idea that I thought of a couple of days ago was something that was staring me right in the face all the time. The saying 'seeing the forest through the trees' came to mind when the proverbial light bulb finally went off in my head and I came to this idea. If it turns out like I want it to, it could be something that is very beneficial to my company and has a multitude of clever and attractive variations, and I could see endless patterns emerging for the painters using the same basic concept and only a few different wood pieces. The wood itself is actually quite simple, and is sturdy and flat enough to be shipped in a padded envelope, which will make it cost effective to ship. Because it is somewhat flat, I could mail even several without having to advance to shipping a box, which would bring the cost up considerably.
> 
> This will work well for wholesaling too, and I am also going to offer the piece for the Artists' Club to wholesale. I don't know if they buy from smaller suppliers, but I won't know if I don't ask and so far they have been very willing to work with me as a designer and a supplier of the other pieces so I don't see why they wouldn't. I could really see their customers buying one pattern and several wood pieces to accompany it. It could work very well.
> 
> While this type of work isn't the traditional scrolling you are all used to seeing from me, it is certainly woodworking and something that I think many of you will be able to relate to. I know of many scrollers who do 'production work' and cut blanks for painters and are very successful at doing so. The key is to actually time myself in doing the piece and pricing myself accordingly. Fudging the figures will only be a precursor to disaster business-wise so it is good to look at things honestly and without emotion. If it pays for me to do it, I will do it.
> 
> I am finishing up the drawings today and plan to cut the piece out. I will probably show you tomorrow what I am thinking about with a little more detail, but for now, I will only give you a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are in the very popular primitive style, which is not my usual element of painting. But I think that when all is said and done, it will be cute and appeal to many painters.
> 
> I was pretty excited about the idea in general, and got little sleep because all the variations were floating around in my head. I don't always think that is a bad thing though, as it it great to have fresh and new ideas. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> I still need to finish the article I was writing today, and then I will get at this project and see what progress I can make on it. It will be a full and fun day and also exciting to see the project come to life. I can't wait to get working on it.
> 
> I look forward to exploring these new areas of my work. While it is somewhat frightening to try something different, it could be something that will benefit me a lot in the end. We won't know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


I thought so too, Ellen. DePaul is a respected university so I hope people didn't mind me sharing. What better place to find so many qualified woodworkers??? 

Have a great Wednesday!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> The other day I received an email request and I thought some of you may be interested in it too. It is a survey from a marketing student from DePaul University in Chicago who is looking for woodworkers to participate. I believe it is only open for those of you who are in the United States.
> 
> I attended DePaul for a year, majoring in music and my sister graduated from their business school with a masters degree. They are a reputable university and the survey is on the up and up. I took it myself and it only took a couple of minutes. The notice I received is as follows:
> 
> *My name is Allison Joson and I'm an Honors Marketing student at DePaul University. For our marketing class my group and I are researching the woodworking industry, specifically consumer purchasing decisions and how woodworkers respond to communication from power tool companies.
> 
> This research will be gathered through 2 brief surveys (15 mins.) that we have created. We are hoping you will help us out by completing the surveys and forwarding the links on to anyone you think would qualify as a woodworking enthusiast. We are required to get at least 100 respondents for each survey in order to get a passing grade!
> 
> As an incentive our school is providing us with two $100 gift cards, which we will raffle off. We will chose one winner from each pool of survey respondents, so by completing two surveys you have two chance to win. Be assured that we will not be selling the information collected, and contact information (if you chose to enter the raffle) will be used strictly to contact the winners. The survey links are below:
> 
> Survey 1: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingA
> Survey 2: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingB
> 
> We don't meant to be bothersome, but email seems to be the easiest way to communicate with the online woodworking community. If you have any questions please email [email protected] We would truly appreciate your assistance!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Allison*
> 
> I hope no one is offended that I posted this. I just thought it would be something that some of you may be interested in doing. They do ask for your phone number and email at the end, so they can contact you if you win the gift card. In any case, I just though I would throw it out there.
> 
> I spent pretty much of yesterday finishing up the newsletter and updating the site. Doing the newsletter always takes me a little longer than anticipated. I don't know why. It seems the template on the site is always changing and getting to know the new formatting changes, even if they are minor, takes a bit of time. But all went well and I was able to get the newsletter out without incident.
> 
> I then got to work on my new idea. I am really excited about it and I think it could be something that will be quite lucrative for me. I am not sure though and as with many new concepts, things can go either way. I feel that there is no harm in trying though and at the risk of losing a few days' work, it could be something that will be really good for my business.
> 
> I have spoken before about the Artist's Club - the mail order company who sold the kits for my skating pond. I was very happy with the relationship that I had with them and the entire experience. They were professional, fair and honest and the ponds sold very nicely there. They told me they were satisfied too and happy with the reception of the skating set.
> 
> Their deadline for their next catalog (which will be the first time they will feature autumn products this year) is at the beginning of March. I already submitted the witch's hats and boot patterns for them to sell as a kit, with me providing the wood pieces as well as the patterns. This worked out well for the skating set and having the additional work was good for me both in the extra exposure that I received to their customers and also in the actual sales. Selling kits like this was something that would bring my name into the painting pattern market as a new source for many painters who did not have the ability to cut wood. Providing the pieces for the projects would be a new venture for me and something that I would really like to do.
> 
> While the skating pond was really nice, when I designed it I hadn't planned on mass producing it or the wood pieces for sale. Usually when I design, I have the luxury of only needing to do one piece or set, which allows me to be as intricate as I wished. While not really a problem, I would have done things a bit differently on it knowing that I would be cutting a couple hundred of sets. The skates and little legs and details were a bit intricate and took a bit of time to do.
> 
> Still, I priced them accordingly and did well enough with them that I didn't need to farm out any of the cutting to the other sources that I had available. They sold moderately and I was able to keep up with the demand for them quite well.
> 
> But wanting to grow and do more of a variety of projects means that I need to streamline the process even more, and consider the time involved with cutting the pieces on the ground level of the designs. This is something that I feel I have accomplished very well with both the hat and the boot patterns. Each pattern packet has a dozen variations respectively and what I did was use four different pieces and decorate each of the four pieces three ways to make the packet. I also made the wood pieces themselves quite simple and relied on the painting of the pieces for detailing, making cutting them a fast and easy process. If these items are selected for the catalog, they will be very simple to produce in even very large quantities with a minimum amount of time. It will be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> The 'new' idea that I thought of a couple of days ago was something that was staring me right in the face all the time. The saying 'seeing the forest through the trees' came to mind when the proverbial light bulb finally went off in my head and I came to this idea. If it turns out like I want it to, it could be something that is very beneficial to my company and has a multitude of clever and attractive variations, and I could see endless patterns emerging for the painters using the same basic concept and only a few different wood pieces. The wood itself is actually quite simple, and is sturdy and flat enough to be shipped in a padded envelope, which will make it cost effective to ship. Because it is somewhat flat, I could mail even several without having to advance to shipping a box, which would bring the cost up considerably.
> 
> This will work well for wholesaling too, and I am also going to offer the piece for the Artists' Club to wholesale. I don't know if they buy from smaller suppliers, but I won't know if I don't ask and so far they have been very willing to work with me as a designer and a supplier of the other pieces so I don't see why they wouldn't. I could really see their customers buying one pattern and several wood pieces to accompany it. It could work very well.
> 
> While this type of work isn't the traditional scrolling you are all used to seeing from me, it is certainly woodworking and something that I think many of you will be able to relate to. I know of many scrollers who do 'production work' and cut blanks for painters and are very successful at doing so. The key is to actually time myself in doing the piece and pricing myself accordingly. Fudging the figures will only be a precursor to disaster business-wise so it is good to look at things honestly and without emotion. If it pays for me to do it, I will do it.
> 
> I am finishing up the drawings today and plan to cut the piece out. I will probably show you tomorrow what I am thinking about with a little more detail, but for now, I will only give you a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are in the very popular primitive style, which is not my usual element of painting. But I think that when all is said and done, it will be cute and appeal to many painters.
> 
> I was pretty excited about the idea in general, and got little sleep because all the variations were floating around in my head. I don't always think that is a bad thing though, as it it great to have fresh and new ideas. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> I still need to finish the article I was writing today, and then I will get at this project and see what progress I can make on it. It will be a full and fun day and also exciting to see the project come to life. I can't wait to get working on it.
> 
> I look forward to exploring these new areas of my work. While it is somewhat frightening to try something different, it could be something that will benefit me a lot in the end. We won't know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


Most likely that new horizon you are in will be another awesome beginning. Looking forward to it. On the otherhand, I started to design geometrical illusion using only two blend of colors (like black and white). I like to use what is available wood in my garage so that I wont spent buying lots of exotic wood. Maybe this two-tone idea can add to your vision. 
About the survey, that is the good thing about website.. a new era of learning giving more accurate data. Well, I like the way you helped Allison. This is the right place for good woodworkers.
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> The other day I received an email request and I thought some of you may be interested in it too. It is a survey from a marketing student from DePaul University in Chicago who is looking for woodworkers to participate. I believe it is only open for those of you who are in the United States.
> 
> I attended DePaul for a year, majoring in music and my sister graduated from their business school with a masters degree. They are a reputable university and the survey is on the up and up. I took it myself and it only took a couple of minutes. The notice I received is as follows:
> 
> *My name is Allison Joson and I'm an Honors Marketing student at DePaul University. For our marketing class my group and I are researching the woodworking industry, specifically consumer purchasing decisions and how woodworkers respond to communication from power tool companies.
> 
> This research will be gathered through 2 brief surveys (15 mins.) that we have created. We are hoping you will help us out by completing the surveys and forwarding the links on to anyone you think would qualify as a woodworking enthusiast. We are required to get at least 100 respondents for each survey in order to get a passing grade!
> 
> As an incentive our school is providing us with two $100 gift cards, which we will raffle off. We will chose one winner from each pool of survey respondents, so by completing two surveys you have two chance to win. Be assured that we will not be selling the information collected, and contact information (if you chose to enter the raffle) will be used strictly to contact the winners. The survey links are below:
> 
> Survey 1: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingA
> Survey 2: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DePaulWoodworkingB
> 
> We don't meant to be bothersome, but email seems to be the easiest way to communicate with the online woodworking community. If you have any questions please email [email protected] We would truly appreciate your assistance!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Allison*
> 
> I hope no one is offended that I posted this. I just thought it would be something that some of you may be interested in doing. They do ask for your phone number and email at the end, so they can contact you if you win the gift card. In any case, I just though I would throw it out there.
> 
> I spent pretty much of yesterday finishing up the newsletter and updating the site. Doing the newsletter always takes me a little longer than anticipated. I don't know why. It seems the template on the site is always changing and getting to know the new formatting changes, even if they are minor, takes a bit of time. But all went well and I was able to get the newsletter out without incident.
> 
> I then got to work on my new idea. I am really excited about it and I think it could be something that will be quite lucrative for me. I am not sure though and as with many new concepts, things can go either way. I feel that there is no harm in trying though and at the risk of losing a few days' work, it could be something that will be really good for my business.
> 
> I have spoken before about the Artist's Club - the mail order company who sold the kits for my skating pond. I was very happy with the relationship that I had with them and the entire experience. They were professional, fair and honest and the ponds sold very nicely there. They told me they were satisfied too and happy with the reception of the skating set.
> 
> Their deadline for their next catalog (which will be the first time they will feature autumn products this year) is at the beginning of March. I already submitted the witch's hats and boot patterns for them to sell as a kit, with me providing the wood pieces as well as the patterns. This worked out well for the skating set and having the additional work was good for me both in the extra exposure that I received to their customers and also in the actual sales. Selling kits like this was something that would bring my name into the painting pattern market as a new source for many painters who did not have the ability to cut wood. Providing the pieces for the projects would be a new venture for me and something that I would really like to do.
> 
> While the skating pond was really nice, when I designed it I hadn't planned on mass producing it or the wood pieces for sale. Usually when I design, I have the luxury of only needing to do one piece or set, which allows me to be as intricate as I wished. While not really a problem, I would have done things a bit differently on it knowing that I would be cutting a couple hundred of sets. The skates and little legs and details were a bit intricate and took a bit of time to do.
> 
> Still, I priced them accordingly and did well enough with them that I didn't need to farm out any of the cutting to the other sources that I had available. They sold moderately and I was able to keep up with the demand for them quite well.
> 
> But wanting to grow and do more of a variety of projects means that I need to streamline the process even more, and consider the time involved with cutting the pieces on the ground level of the designs. This is something that I feel I have accomplished very well with both the hat and the boot patterns. Each pattern packet has a dozen variations respectively and what I did was use four different pieces and decorate each of the four pieces three ways to make the packet. I also made the wood pieces themselves quite simple and relied on the painting of the pieces for detailing, making cutting them a fast and easy process. If these items are selected for the catalog, they will be very simple to produce in even very large quantities with a minimum amount of time. It will be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> The 'new' idea that I thought of a couple of days ago was something that was staring me right in the face all the time. The saying 'seeing the forest through the trees' came to mind when the proverbial light bulb finally went off in my head and I came to this idea. If it turns out like I want it to, it could be something that is very beneficial to my company and has a multitude of clever and attractive variations, and I could see endless patterns emerging for the painters using the same basic concept and only a few different wood pieces. The wood itself is actually quite simple, and is sturdy and flat enough to be shipped in a padded envelope, which will make it cost effective to ship. Because it is somewhat flat, I could mail even several without having to advance to shipping a box, which would bring the cost up considerably.
> 
> This will work well for wholesaling too, and I am also going to offer the piece for the Artists' Club to wholesale. I don't know if they buy from smaller suppliers, but I won't know if I don't ask and so far they have been very willing to work with me as a designer and a supplier of the other pieces so I don't see why they wouldn't. I could really see their customers buying one pattern and several wood pieces to accompany it. It could work very well.
> 
> While this type of work isn't the traditional scrolling you are all used to seeing from me, it is certainly woodworking and something that I think many of you will be able to relate to. I know of many scrollers who do 'production work' and cut blanks for painters and are very successful at doing so. The key is to actually time myself in doing the piece and pricing myself accordingly. Fudging the figures will only be a precursor to disaster business-wise so it is good to look at things honestly and without emotion. If it pays for me to do it, I will do it.
> 
> I am finishing up the drawings today and plan to cut the piece out. I will probably show you tomorrow what I am thinking about with a little more detail, but for now, I will only give you a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are in the very popular primitive style, which is not my usual element of painting. But I think that when all is said and done, it will be cute and appeal to many painters.
> 
> I was pretty excited about the idea in general, and got little sleep because all the variations were floating around in my head. I don't always think that is a bad thing though, as it it great to have fresh and new ideas. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> I still need to finish the article I was writing today, and then I will get at this project and see what progress I can make on it. It will be a full and fun day and also exciting to see the project come to life. I can't wait to get working on it.
> 
> I look forward to exploring these new areas of my work. While it is somewhat frightening to try something different, it could be something that will benefit me a lot in the end. We won't know if we don't try.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


I can't wait to see your next project, Bert. Your designs are so wonderful! I am sure that you will come up with something to make those two colors of wood look amazing! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Things are Quiet and Busy*

I was kind of all over the place yesterday, with much to do and several different directions to go in at once. while some designers have the fear of not knowing what to do next, I think my problem is the opposite - which idea do I develop first.

While it is good to be in this creative mode, I think from time to time we have to walk away from things for a bit, take a breath and regroup. That is exactly what we did.

Since we didn't go out or do anything special on Tuesday, I was asked by my partner Keith if I wanted to go to Yarmouth with him and have a nice dinner. Besides being Valentine's Day they day before, we kind of, sort of celebrate our 'anniversary' around this time. I say "kind of, sort of" because to be honest, neither of us remembers exactly the date when we met and started really being a 'couple.' We just know we met sometime in February and became friends so it is difficult to pinpoint an actual anniversary date.

Neither of us are that big on dates though, so we just look at sometime in February as our 'anniversary' and are both cool with that. Valentine's seems a good date, as it is easy to remember, but neither of us get all mushy about things. We are both happy we are in a good place.

We wound up poking around the malls and stores for a couple of hours after we ate, which was nice. It is funny how little we bought or need to buy sometimes. I don't know if it is because I am getting older or if it is because I am settled and content with things, but there is very little that I want to buy. I looked around for some beads or garland that I could use on my little tree (since Valentine's Day is past, I need to redecorate it in shamrocks and was looking for something green) but there was nothing that appealed to me that didn't look cheap or disposable. I certainly don't want to waste my money on crap just so I can fill up the landfills. I have the ornaments that I cut last week and they will have to be sufficient. While I would have loved a little sparkle of green garland, They only had furry looking stuff that looked cheap and I could picture the cats having a field day ripping it apart. So we will work with what is at hand and think ahead to the spring theme which will follow.

Work-wise I did finish the article that I was writing and felt good about that. I now have the day today to work on the new project that I showed a hint of yesterday and I look forward to that. I found some good wood that I will be using for it and will be able to cut some things out today. If I am on the ball, I will begin the painting process, too.

I was also able to update the Customer Showcase page on the site with some nice pictures that were sent to me from people.










This jewelry tray was done by Jim Cameron for his wife's birthday. I love seeing how people enjoy my patterns and their projects!

I talked to several nice customers yesterday too. It really makes the business nice when I get to talk to and hear from so many people. I enjoy answering their questions and helping them.

We are invited to Keith's parents for dinner tonight, and I do look forward to that. Since we have been so busy, we haven't been there in over a week and I miss visiting with them. It also means that I won't have to think about cooking tonight, although I had wanted to make cookies over the weekend and still haven't been able to find the time to do so.

The weekend snow has melted and it is quite 'spring-like' out again. I noticed the days are getting much longer on both ends - it is lighter early and dark much later. While it is only February, I am starting to believe that this winter will indeed finish off quietly and that should make most people happy. I only hope it was cold enough for a long enough time to kill off those dreaded bugs that come in the spring and summer.

So it is a quiet blog today. Not much excitement, I am afraid. Hopefully soon I will be able to show you the progress on the new designs soon. I know I will enjoy seeing them come to life.

Have a great day today.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are Quiet and Busy*
> 
> I was kind of all over the place yesterday, with much to do and several different directions to go in at once. while some designers have the fear of not knowing what to do next, I think my problem is the opposite - which idea do I develop first.
> 
> While it is good to be in this creative mode, I think from time to time we have to walk away from things for a bit, take a breath and regroup. That is exactly what we did.
> 
> Since we didn't go out or do anything special on Tuesday, I was asked by my partner Keith if I wanted to go to Yarmouth with him and have a nice dinner. Besides being Valentine's Day they day before, we kind of, sort of celebrate our 'anniversary' around this time. I say "kind of, sort of" because to be honest, neither of us remembers exactly the date when we met and started really being a 'couple.' We just know we met sometime in February and became friends so it is difficult to pinpoint an actual anniversary date.
> 
> Neither of us are that big on dates though, so we just look at sometime in February as our 'anniversary' and are both cool with that. Valentine's seems a good date, as it is easy to remember, but neither of us get all mushy about things. We are both happy we are in a good place.
> 
> We wound up poking around the malls and stores for a couple of hours after we ate, which was nice. It is funny how little we bought or need to buy sometimes. I don't know if it is because I am getting older or if it is because I am settled and content with things, but there is very little that I want to buy. I looked around for some beads or garland that I could use on my little tree (since Valentine's Day is past, I need to redecorate it in shamrocks and was looking for something green) but there was nothing that appealed to me that didn't look cheap or disposable. I certainly don't want to waste my money on crap just so I can fill up the landfills. I have the ornaments that I cut last week and they will have to be sufficient. While I would have loved a little sparkle of green garland, They only had furry looking stuff that looked cheap and I could picture the cats having a field day ripping it apart. So we will work with what is at hand and think ahead to the spring theme which will follow.
> 
> Work-wise I did finish the article that I was writing and felt good about that. I now have the day today to work on the new project that I showed a hint of yesterday and I look forward to that. I found some good wood that I will be using for it and will be able to cut some things out today. If I am on the ball, I will begin the painting process, too.
> 
> I was also able to update the Customer Showcase page on the site with some nice pictures that were sent to me from people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jewelry tray was done by Jim Cameron for his wife's birthday. I love seeing how people enjoy my patterns and their projects!
> 
> I talked to several nice customers yesterday too. It really makes the business nice when I get to talk to and hear from so many people. I enjoy answering their questions and helping them.
> 
> We are invited to Keith's parents for dinner tonight, and I do look forward to that. Since we have been so busy, we haven't been there in over a week and I miss visiting with them. It also means that I won't have to think about cooking tonight, although I had wanted to make cookies over the weekend and still haven't been able to find the time to do so.
> 
> The weekend snow has melted and it is quite 'spring-like' out again. I noticed the days are getting much longer on both ends - it is lighter early and dark much later. While it is only February, I am starting to believe that this winter will indeed finish off quietly and that should make most people happy. I only hope it was cold enough for a long enough time to kill off those dreaded bugs that come in the spring and summer.
> 
> So it is a quiet blog today. Not much excitement, I am afraid. Hopefully soon I will be able to show you the progress on the new designs soon. I know I will enjoy seeing them come to life.
> 
> Have a great day today.


well spoken Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Ahead*

As the days tick off of the calendar, I am still trying to figure out why they go by so quickly. There is always so much to do and every day is filled from start to finish with what seems like a hundred different tasks. I have noticed that the days are already getting longer, with the sun coming up earlier and setting later. That coupled with the relatively warm weather that we are having sure makes it feel like spring is just around the corner. I think I blinked and missed winter.

The other day when we drove home from Yarmouth, the fog was so dense you could barely see. Especially when we passed the small lake that was along the back road we took. The lake was still frozen from the two or three cold days we had and that coupled with the warm air over it created a fog so thick you could barely see a car's length in front of you. It is odd weather for these parts - especially in February and while I certainly don't believe that we have seen the last of the snow, I think we are just about done with winter. Spring is on its way.

I suppose I don't really mind. While I realize I am odd in thinking that spring is my least favorite time of year, I plan to embrace the season with as much enthusiasm as I do winter and this year I am actually looking forward to the warmer weather. I have been trying to think of why I am not fond of spring. In thinking back, I do have some fond memories of Easter gatherings with the family and visiting in the yard in the warm spring sun before heading out to dinner. I don't know why that particular memory came to mind recently but I found myself thinking about it more than once of late. Perhaps it was because I was thinking of my grandparents after the loss of my friend Fran last week. I am not really sure.

I am also remembering that day last summer when I headed to the beach and spent the afternoon writing on a blanket in the warm sun. I believe if I had a choice, that was one of the finest days of the summer for me and I plan to spend more time there this summer. It may sound like an easy thing to do, but in reality it isn't always that easy. The weather needs to cooperate first and foremost, and then so does my schedule so that I am at a phase where I can do work that is 'portable. That eliminates all work that is done on the computer as well as the saw and leaves only things like writing (long hand) or sanding or painting. With the possibility of me doing more painting patterns however, this is probably the most promising task for me to take to the beach. In the days when the kids were small, my friend Cari and I used to tote our painting supplies to the local pool with us (along with the kids) and spend the afternoon painting poolside while supervising the children. I've painted many Santa's and snowmen in the hot Chicago sun in my day and it is certainly an adaptable craft. I just need to do some careful planning and have some projects ready for when the weather cooperates. It is all about adaptability.

Speaking of painting, I will be spending the day working on (and hopefully finishing) the new project that I am doing. I cut several pieces out yesterday and everything went smoothly. I was able to cut the painting surfaces in a reasonable amount of time so that if I were required to make a large quantity of them, I will be able to do so without much trouble. They are actually quite simple to cut and because they are smaller (about 8" in diameter) and relatively flat and strong, I will be able to ship them in a bubble envelope if necessary. This will make it possible to sell them both retail as well as wholesale if the painting pattern company picks them up. I am quite nervous about submitting them and I really hope that I can make them appealing enough that the company wants to take a chance on them. It is a bit of a risk for me but one I feel is worth taking. I have talked to several new customers who do enjoy painting and were inquiring about other painting patterns that I may be offering and I feel that with the recent exposure that I had with the skating pond set, it introduced me to a whole new set of customers. When I look on the painting side of my site however, I see the need to add to it and offer some new patterns and kits for people that will keep them interested and coming back to check for new things.

While the painting side of my business is centered around woodworking, it is still almost like having another entirely different business. I do think that it will be good for me however, and I want to develop that aspect of the business too. With our economy the way it is, I still feel that diversification is the way to go. Doing things in several different areas is necessary to survive in this economy - especially in the crafts area. And besides, I love painting as much as I do woodworking. I find the variety that each offers opens a world of designing possibilities for me and keeps me fresh and enthusiastic.

Well, its off for my second cup of coffee. The sun is already coming up, which in some silly way makes me feel like I am already falling behind.










There is much to do for me this Friday and I want to get right at it. I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As the days tick off of the calendar, I am still trying to figure out why they go by so quickly. There is always so much to do and every day is filled from start to finish with what seems like a hundred different tasks. I have noticed that the days are already getting longer, with the sun coming up earlier and setting later. That coupled with the relatively warm weather that we are having sure makes it feel like spring is just around the corner. I think I blinked and missed winter.
> 
> The other day when we drove home from Yarmouth, the fog was so dense you could barely see. Especially when we passed the small lake that was along the back road we took. The lake was still frozen from the two or three cold days we had and that coupled with the warm air over it created a fog so thick you could barely see a car's length in front of you. It is odd weather for these parts - especially in February and while I certainly don't believe that we have seen the last of the snow, I think we are just about done with winter. Spring is on its way.
> 
> I suppose I don't really mind. While I realize I am odd in thinking that spring is my least favorite time of year, I plan to embrace the season with as much enthusiasm as I do winter and this year I am actually looking forward to the warmer weather. I have been trying to think of why I am not fond of spring. In thinking back, I do have some fond memories of Easter gatherings with the family and visiting in the yard in the warm spring sun before heading out to dinner. I don't know why that particular memory came to mind recently but I found myself thinking about it more than once of late. Perhaps it was because I was thinking of my grandparents after the loss of my friend Fran last week. I am not really sure.
> 
> I am also remembering that day last summer when I headed to the beach and spent the afternoon writing on a blanket in the warm sun. I believe if I had a choice, that was one of the finest days of the summer for me and I plan to spend more time there this summer. It may sound like an easy thing to do, but in reality it isn't always that easy. The weather needs to cooperate first and foremost, and then so does my schedule so that I am at a phase where I can do work that is 'portable. That eliminates all work that is done on the computer as well as the saw and leaves only things like writing (long hand) or sanding or painting. With the possibility of me doing more painting patterns however, this is probably the most promising task for me to take to the beach. In the days when the kids were small, my friend Cari and I used to tote our painting supplies to the local pool with us (along with the kids) and spend the afternoon painting poolside while supervising the children. I've painted many Santa's and snowmen in the hot Chicago sun in my day and it is certainly an adaptable craft. I just need to do some careful planning and have some projects ready for when the weather cooperates. It is all about adaptability.
> 
> Speaking of painting, I will be spending the day working on (and hopefully finishing) the new project that I am doing. I cut several pieces out yesterday and everything went smoothly. I was able to cut the painting surfaces in a reasonable amount of time so that if I were required to make a large quantity of them, I will be able to do so without much trouble. They are actually quite simple to cut and because they are smaller (about 8" in diameter) and relatively flat and strong, I will be able to ship them in a bubble envelope if necessary. This will make it possible to sell them both retail as well as wholesale if the painting pattern company picks them up. I am quite nervous about submitting them and I really hope that I can make them appealing enough that the company wants to take a chance on them. It is a bit of a risk for me but one I feel is worth taking. I have talked to several new customers who do enjoy painting and were inquiring about other painting patterns that I may be offering and I feel that with the recent exposure that I had with the skating pond set, it introduced me to a whole new set of customers. When I look on the painting side of my site however, I see the need to add to it and offer some new patterns and kits for people that will keep them interested and coming back to check for new things.
> 
> While the painting side of my business is centered around woodworking, it is still almost like having another entirely different business. I do think that it will be good for me however, and I want to develop that aspect of the business too. With our economy the way it is, I still feel that diversification is the way to go. Doing things in several different areas is necessary to survive in this economy - especially in the crafts area. And besides, I love painting as much as I do woodworking. I find the variety that each offers opens a world of designing possibilities for me and keeps me fresh and enthusiastic.
> 
> Well, its off for my second cup of coffee. The sun is already coming up, which in some silly way makes me feel like I am already falling behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is much to do for me this Friday and I want to get right at it. I wish you all a wonderful day!


well a good start to the day, good memories of sunny beach days, and always lots to do and more after that, ive decided to send you a present…so watch for something special today…..in your email….lol…have a wonderful day, i know your doing great and wonderful things..grizz


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As the days tick off of the calendar, I am still trying to figure out why they go by so quickly. There is always so much to do and every day is filled from start to finish with what seems like a hundred different tasks. I have noticed that the days are already getting longer, with the sun coming up earlier and setting later. That coupled with the relatively warm weather that we are having sure makes it feel like spring is just around the corner. I think I blinked and missed winter.
> 
> The other day when we drove home from Yarmouth, the fog was so dense you could barely see. Especially when we passed the small lake that was along the back road we took. The lake was still frozen from the two or three cold days we had and that coupled with the warm air over it created a fog so thick you could barely see a car's length in front of you. It is odd weather for these parts - especially in February and while I certainly don't believe that we have seen the last of the snow, I think we are just about done with winter. Spring is on its way.
> 
> I suppose I don't really mind. While I realize I am odd in thinking that spring is my least favorite time of year, I plan to embrace the season with as much enthusiasm as I do winter and this year I am actually looking forward to the warmer weather. I have been trying to think of why I am not fond of spring. In thinking back, I do have some fond memories of Easter gatherings with the family and visiting in the yard in the warm spring sun before heading out to dinner. I don't know why that particular memory came to mind recently but I found myself thinking about it more than once of late. Perhaps it was because I was thinking of my grandparents after the loss of my friend Fran last week. I am not really sure.
> 
> I am also remembering that day last summer when I headed to the beach and spent the afternoon writing on a blanket in the warm sun. I believe if I had a choice, that was one of the finest days of the summer for me and I plan to spend more time there this summer. It may sound like an easy thing to do, but in reality it isn't always that easy. The weather needs to cooperate first and foremost, and then so does my schedule so that I am at a phase where I can do work that is 'portable. That eliminates all work that is done on the computer as well as the saw and leaves only things like writing (long hand) or sanding or painting. With the possibility of me doing more painting patterns however, this is probably the most promising task for me to take to the beach. In the days when the kids were small, my friend Cari and I used to tote our painting supplies to the local pool with us (along with the kids) and spend the afternoon painting poolside while supervising the children. I've painted many Santa's and snowmen in the hot Chicago sun in my day and it is certainly an adaptable craft. I just need to do some careful planning and have some projects ready for when the weather cooperates. It is all about adaptability.
> 
> Speaking of painting, I will be spending the day working on (and hopefully finishing) the new project that I am doing. I cut several pieces out yesterday and everything went smoothly. I was able to cut the painting surfaces in a reasonable amount of time so that if I were required to make a large quantity of them, I will be able to do so without much trouble. They are actually quite simple to cut and because they are smaller (about 8" in diameter) and relatively flat and strong, I will be able to ship them in a bubble envelope if necessary. This will make it possible to sell them both retail as well as wholesale if the painting pattern company picks them up. I am quite nervous about submitting them and I really hope that I can make them appealing enough that the company wants to take a chance on them. It is a bit of a risk for me but one I feel is worth taking. I have talked to several new customers who do enjoy painting and were inquiring about other painting patterns that I may be offering and I feel that with the recent exposure that I had with the skating pond set, it introduced me to a whole new set of customers. When I look on the painting side of my site however, I see the need to add to it and offer some new patterns and kits for people that will keep them interested and coming back to check for new things.
> 
> While the painting side of my business is centered around woodworking, it is still almost like having another entirely different business. I do think that it will be good for me however, and I want to develop that aspect of the business too. With our economy the way it is, I still feel that diversification is the way to go. Doing things in several different areas is necessary to survive in this economy - especially in the crafts area. And besides, I love painting as much as I do woodworking. I find the variety that each offers opens a world of designing possibilities for me and keeps me fresh and enthusiastic.
> 
> Well, its off for my second cup of coffee. The sun is already coming up, which in some silly way makes me feel like I am already falling behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is much to do for me this Friday and I want to get right at it. I wish you all a wonderful day!


I wish you a wonderful day also…

May you get everything you wanted to get done, Done.

Be careful… Haste makes Waste…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As the days tick off of the calendar, I am still trying to figure out why they go by so quickly. There is always so much to do and every day is filled from start to finish with what seems like a hundred different tasks. I have noticed that the days are already getting longer, with the sun coming up earlier and setting later. That coupled with the relatively warm weather that we are having sure makes it feel like spring is just around the corner. I think I blinked and missed winter.
> 
> The other day when we drove home from Yarmouth, the fog was so dense you could barely see. Especially when we passed the small lake that was along the back road we took. The lake was still frozen from the two or three cold days we had and that coupled with the warm air over it created a fog so thick you could barely see a car's length in front of you. It is odd weather for these parts - especially in February and while I certainly don't believe that we have seen the last of the snow, I think we are just about done with winter. Spring is on its way.
> 
> I suppose I don't really mind. While I realize I am odd in thinking that spring is my least favorite time of year, I plan to embrace the season with as much enthusiasm as I do winter and this year I am actually looking forward to the warmer weather. I have been trying to think of why I am not fond of spring. In thinking back, I do have some fond memories of Easter gatherings with the family and visiting in the yard in the warm spring sun before heading out to dinner. I don't know why that particular memory came to mind recently but I found myself thinking about it more than once of late. Perhaps it was because I was thinking of my grandparents after the loss of my friend Fran last week. I am not really sure.
> 
> I am also remembering that day last summer when I headed to the beach and spent the afternoon writing on a blanket in the warm sun. I believe if I had a choice, that was one of the finest days of the summer for me and I plan to spend more time there this summer. It may sound like an easy thing to do, but in reality it isn't always that easy. The weather needs to cooperate first and foremost, and then so does my schedule so that I am at a phase where I can do work that is 'portable. That eliminates all work that is done on the computer as well as the saw and leaves only things like writing (long hand) or sanding or painting. With the possibility of me doing more painting patterns however, this is probably the most promising task for me to take to the beach. In the days when the kids were small, my friend Cari and I used to tote our painting supplies to the local pool with us (along with the kids) and spend the afternoon painting poolside while supervising the children. I've painted many Santa's and snowmen in the hot Chicago sun in my day and it is certainly an adaptable craft. I just need to do some careful planning and have some projects ready for when the weather cooperates. It is all about adaptability.
> 
> Speaking of painting, I will be spending the day working on (and hopefully finishing) the new project that I am doing. I cut several pieces out yesterday and everything went smoothly. I was able to cut the painting surfaces in a reasonable amount of time so that if I were required to make a large quantity of them, I will be able to do so without much trouble. They are actually quite simple to cut and because they are smaller (about 8" in diameter) and relatively flat and strong, I will be able to ship them in a bubble envelope if necessary. This will make it possible to sell them both retail as well as wholesale if the painting pattern company picks them up. I am quite nervous about submitting them and I really hope that I can make them appealing enough that the company wants to take a chance on them. It is a bit of a risk for me but one I feel is worth taking. I have talked to several new customers who do enjoy painting and were inquiring about other painting patterns that I may be offering and I feel that with the recent exposure that I had with the skating pond set, it introduced me to a whole new set of customers. When I look on the painting side of my site however, I see the need to add to it and offer some new patterns and kits for people that will keep them interested and coming back to check for new things.
> 
> While the painting side of my business is centered around woodworking, it is still almost like having another entirely different business. I do think that it will be good for me however, and I want to develop that aspect of the business too. With our economy the way it is, I still feel that diversification is the way to go. Doing things in several different areas is necessary to survive in this economy - especially in the crafts area. And besides, I love painting as much as I do woodworking. I find the variety that each offers opens a world of designing possibilities for me and keeps me fresh and enthusiastic.
> 
> Well, its off for my second cup of coffee. The sun is already coming up, which in some silly way makes me feel like I am already falling behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is much to do for me this Friday and I want to get right at it. I wish you all a wonderful day!


WHO HAVE PUT THAT FLY IN MY COFEE… ?

it seems to me you have to rename pancake to cupcake (if I remember the name correct)

don´t forget a day on the beach can bee used tom thnk wild with the sketchbook ready 

have a nice weekend

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As the days tick off of the calendar, I am still trying to figure out why they go by so quickly. There is always so much to do and every day is filled from start to finish with what seems like a hundred different tasks. I have noticed that the days are already getting longer, with the sun coming up earlier and setting later. That coupled with the relatively warm weather that we are having sure makes it feel like spring is just around the corner. I think I blinked and missed winter.
> 
> The other day when we drove home from Yarmouth, the fog was so dense you could barely see. Especially when we passed the small lake that was along the back road we took. The lake was still frozen from the two or three cold days we had and that coupled with the warm air over it created a fog so thick you could barely see a car's length in front of you. It is odd weather for these parts - especially in February and while I certainly don't believe that we have seen the last of the snow, I think we are just about done with winter. Spring is on its way.
> 
> I suppose I don't really mind. While I realize I am odd in thinking that spring is my least favorite time of year, I plan to embrace the season with as much enthusiasm as I do winter and this year I am actually looking forward to the warmer weather. I have been trying to think of why I am not fond of spring. In thinking back, I do have some fond memories of Easter gatherings with the family and visiting in the yard in the warm spring sun before heading out to dinner. I don't know why that particular memory came to mind recently but I found myself thinking about it more than once of late. Perhaps it was because I was thinking of my grandparents after the loss of my friend Fran last week. I am not really sure.
> 
> I am also remembering that day last summer when I headed to the beach and spent the afternoon writing on a blanket in the warm sun. I believe if I had a choice, that was one of the finest days of the summer for me and I plan to spend more time there this summer. It may sound like an easy thing to do, but in reality it isn't always that easy. The weather needs to cooperate first and foremost, and then so does my schedule so that I am at a phase where I can do work that is 'portable. That eliminates all work that is done on the computer as well as the saw and leaves only things like writing (long hand) or sanding or painting. With the possibility of me doing more painting patterns however, this is probably the most promising task for me to take to the beach. In the days when the kids were small, my friend Cari and I used to tote our painting supplies to the local pool with us (along with the kids) and spend the afternoon painting poolside while supervising the children. I've painted many Santa's and snowmen in the hot Chicago sun in my day and it is certainly an adaptable craft. I just need to do some careful planning and have some projects ready for when the weather cooperates. It is all about adaptability.
> 
> Speaking of painting, I will be spending the day working on (and hopefully finishing) the new project that I am doing. I cut several pieces out yesterday and everything went smoothly. I was able to cut the painting surfaces in a reasonable amount of time so that if I were required to make a large quantity of them, I will be able to do so without much trouble. They are actually quite simple to cut and because they are smaller (about 8" in diameter) and relatively flat and strong, I will be able to ship them in a bubble envelope if necessary. This will make it possible to sell them both retail as well as wholesale if the painting pattern company picks them up. I am quite nervous about submitting them and I really hope that I can make them appealing enough that the company wants to take a chance on them. It is a bit of a risk for me but one I feel is worth taking. I have talked to several new customers who do enjoy painting and were inquiring about other painting patterns that I may be offering and I feel that with the recent exposure that I had with the skating pond set, it introduced me to a whole new set of customers. When I look on the painting side of my site however, I see the need to add to it and offer some new patterns and kits for people that will keep them interested and coming back to check for new things.
> 
> While the painting side of my business is centered around woodworking, it is still almost like having another entirely different business. I do think that it will be good for me however, and I want to develop that aspect of the business too. With our economy the way it is, I still feel that diversification is the way to go. Doing things in several different areas is necessary to survive in this economy - especially in the crafts area. And besides, I love painting as much as I do woodworking. I find the variety that each offers opens a world of designing possibilities for me and keeps me fresh and enthusiastic.
> 
> Well, its off for my second cup of coffee. The sun is already coming up, which in some silly way makes me feel like I am already falling behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is much to do for me this Friday and I want to get right at it. I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thanks, guys! The day did go well. Thinking ahead to the days that I will be on the beach was fun - like a mini-vacation in my mind. I just take each day as it comes and try to enjoy each one. Hope you all had a good one too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*What a Good Day!*

Yesterday was filled with fun and surprises! It was one of those days where I set out to accomplish some things and actually got everything done - and then some. It really made me feel so very fortunate to be doing what I am doing and living the kind of life I live. Sometimes I just like to take a breath and drink in the contentment.

I spent most of the day working on my new project. While I had somewhat of an idea as to where I wanted to go with it, the vision of the finished project was not crystal clear. I haven't designed anything for painting of this style in a long time, and a lot of paint has crossed my brushes since my last attempt. While most of the time I paint more in a style of 'realism' with a clear subject (usually from a photograph) I rarely just draw and let my head take over. The boots and hats were a bit of a stepping stone, to this style, with me just coming up with different patterns to put in each one. But somehow this one felt a little different.

The idea of making candle trays to paint came to me last week. I stumbled across some small "penny rugs" somewhere online and thought how they were very similar to my own scrolled candle trays. I immediately thought how easily the basic concept of the trays would adapt to painting patterns. By no means do I think that I am the first one to come up with the idea, but I haven't really seen any painted ones - at least not patterns for painting them and even if there are some out there, I doubt that the style of the painting would be exactly the same.

So I thought I would give a try to designing some of these and offering not only the patterns, but also the wood pieces for these trays. I had some nice 1/4" high quality plywood, which would not only be strong, but would resist warping too. I had used this wood for the snowflake puzzle pieces that I did for another painting artist and there was still a lot of it left. With its smooth surface and lack of voids, I thought it would be the perfect choice for these painted trays.

I came up with a simple scalloped round design and made three versions - six scallops, eight scallops and ten - so that I would be able to have a bit of a variation in designing. I also plan to do some off-center or oval trays later on, but that will come in a bit after we see how these go over.

I still bevel cut the circle in the center so that the ages are raised and the piece looks framed and more interesting. This is something that laser cutting can't really duplicate so it will give my pieces a slight 'edge' over other pre-manufactured pieces. I kept the pieces to under 8" in diameter which means they will fit into a standard padded envelope and mailing even a couple of them would not even require a box. This would help to keep shipping costs down.

Since there are no inside cuts on the pieces, this makes them relatively quick to cut and also very sturdy for shipping. I am going to ship them flat and allow the customer to glue in the center piece after painting, as it will not only take up less room in the envelope or box, but also be easier for them to paint. All in all it is the perfect piece for this type of design work. Painters that don't have access to a woodworker can order the piece from me at a good cost and those who do cut wood will be able to replicate the piece easily. They can even reproduce the patterns of the round versions on a wooden plate if necessary with some slight pattern modifications.

So on to painting. . .

I began by base coating things out in a warm color. Initially I wanted a black background or even a dark, navy blue, but when thinking about it, I wanted to be sure that the pumpkins and all the details would show up nicely. The center of the tray I wanted a warm yellow, as it will be a full moon:










At this point it isn't very impressive. I was still thinking about how I wanted to do things. Initially, I had four shades of orange to base coat the pumpkins, but I figured that by the time all the shading and highlighting was finished, the color difference would be minimal and it would complicate things a bit too much. I already have a tendency to be quite detailed in my instructions and explaining four color schemes would probably be too much.

I continued to paint throughout the day and around 9:30 I got to this point:










At this point, I was getting tired but I was extremely happy with how it was progressing. Since I don't paint all the time, I find that I lack some of the confidence in myself as a painter. I sometimes wonder if I will remember how to paint and make things look decent. But I must say that I truly surprised myself at how this came out. The colors go well together and overall it looks decent.

Part of me wanted to just leave it 'as is' like this, but being me I am not going to let it alone. I have more surprises to come and plan on working on it today and finishing it up. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in store for it. I think it will bring it up to another level. 

On another subject - I had a wonderful surprise yesterday afternoon from a friend here on the Lumberjocks site - KnotCurser (Bob). Bob is also a scroll sawyer and I believe he creates some of the best portrait style scroll saw plaques that I have ever seen. He has many well-known subjects and the way he is able to translate the pictures into wood is amazing. Among my favorites are his plaques of The Beatles. They are spot on and simply amazing. His page is here: KnotCurserhttp://lumberjocks.com/KnotCurser if you want to see his work. I am sure you will love what you see.

So I go to pick up my mail yesterday and here is a package from Bob waiting for me. I was puzzled and surprised because I wasn't expecting anything. I opened it and inside was this wonderful "I Can Has Cheezeburger" cat (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) plaque that he scroll sawed! Anyone who reads regularly knows how much I love that site, as I use many, many of their fun photos here to entertain you. I am a big fan of the site, as it brings so many smiles and I can't believe how kind and thoughtful that Bob was to send me this awesome plaque:










It is truly a wonderful gift and I will cherish it always and think about what a wonderful place it is here on Lumberjocks. I have met so many wonderful and creative people here! Thank you so much Bob for your thoughtfulness and kindness! I really appreciate it so much!

And finally for today, I wanted to share a link with you that my brother sent me. This is wood-related and just shows that the scope of creativity in people have no bounds. I think you will enjoy this short video with your Saturday morning coffee.

http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/3269

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today! I am going to have fun finishing up my tray and working on some other things. It is a good day already and I look forward to see what it brings for me. Have fun and be creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *What a Good Day!*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with fun and surprises! It was one of those days where I set out to accomplish some things and actually got everything done - and then some. It really made me feel so very fortunate to be doing what I am doing and living the kind of life I live. Sometimes I just like to take a breath and drink in the contentment.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on my new project. While I had somewhat of an idea as to where I wanted to go with it, the vision of the finished project was not crystal clear. I haven't designed anything for painting of this style in a long time, and a lot of paint has crossed my brushes since my last attempt. While most of the time I paint more in a style of 'realism' with a clear subject (usually from a photograph) I rarely just draw and let my head take over. The boots and hats were a bit of a stepping stone, to this style, with me just coming up with different patterns to put in each one. But somehow this one felt a little different.
> 
> The idea of making candle trays to paint came to me last week. I stumbled across some small "penny rugs" somewhere online and thought how they were very similar to my own scrolled candle trays. I immediately thought how easily the basic concept of the trays would adapt to painting patterns. By no means do I think that I am the first one to come up with the idea, but I haven't really seen any painted ones - at least not patterns for painting them and even if there are some out there, I doubt that the style of the painting would be exactly the same.
> 
> So I thought I would give a try to designing some of these and offering not only the patterns, but also the wood pieces for these trays. I had some nice 1/4" high quality plywood, which would not only be strong, but would resist warping too. I had used this wood for the snowflake puzzle pieces that I did for another painting artist and there was still a lot of it left. With its smooth surface and lack of voids, I thought it would be the perfect choice for these painted trays.
> 
> I came up with a simple scalloped round design and made three versions - six scallops, eight scallops and ten - so that I would be able to have a bit of a variation in designing. I also plan to do some off-center or oval trays later on, but that will come in a bit after we see how these go over.
> 
> I still bevel cut the circle in the center so that the ages are raised and the piece looks framed and more interesting. This is something that laser cutting can't really duplicate so it will give my pieces a slight 'edge' over other pre-manufactured pieces. I kept the pieces to under 8" in diameter which means they will fit into a standard padded envelope and mailing even a couple of them would not even require a box. This would help to keep shipping costs down.
> 
> Since there are no inside cuts on the pieces, this makes them relatively quick to cut and also very sturdy for shipping. I am going to ship them flat and allow the customer to glue in the center piece after painting, as it will not only take up less room in the envelope or box, but also be easier for them to paint. All in all it is the perfect piece for this type of design work. Painters that don't have access to a woodworker can order the piece from me at a good cost and those who do cut wood will be able to replicate the piece easily. They can even reproduce the patterns of the round versions on a wooden plate if necessary with some slight pattern modifications.
> 
> So on to painting. . .
> 
> I began by base coating things out in a warm color. Initially I wanted a black background or even a dark, navy blue, but when thinking about it, I wanted to be sure that the pumpkins and all the details would show up nicely. The center of the tray I wanted a warm yellow, as it will be a full moon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it isn't very impressive. I was still thinking about how I wanted to do things. Initially, I had four shades of orange to base coat the pumpkins, but I figured that by the time all the shading and highlighting was finished, the color difference would be minimal and it would complicate things a bit too much. I already have a tendency to be quite detailed in my instructions and explaining four color schemes would probably be too much.
> 
> I continued to paint throughout the day and around 9:30 I got to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I was getting tired but I was extremely happy with how it was progressing. Since I don't paint all the time, I find that I lack some of the confidence in myself as a painter. I sometimes wonder if I will remember how to paint and make things look decent. But I must say that I truly surprised myself at how this came out. The colors go well together and overall it looks decent.
> 
> Part of me wanted to just leave it 'as is' like this, but being me I am not going to let it alone. I have more surprises to come and plan on working on it today and finishing it up. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in store for it. I think it will bring it up to another level.
> 
> On another subject - I had a wonderful surprise yesterday afternoon from a friend here on the Lumberjocks site - KnotCurser (Bob). Bob is also a scroll sawyer and I believe he creates some of the best portrait style scroll saw plaques that I have ever seen. He has many well-known subjects and the way he is able to translate the pictures into wood is amazing. Among my favorites are his plaques of The Beatles. They are spot on and simply amazing. His page is here: KnotCurserhttp://lumberjocks.com/KnotCurser if you want to see his work. I am sure you will love what you see.
> 
> So I go to pick up my mail yesterday and here is a package from Bob waiting for me. I was puzzled and surprised because I wasn't expecting anything. I opened it and inside was this wonderful "I Can Has Cheezeburger" cat (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) plaque that he scroll sawed! Anyone who reads regularly knows how much I love that site, as I use many, many of their fun photos here to entertain you. I am a big fan of the site, as it brings so many smiles and I can't believe how kind and thoughtful that Bob was to send me this awesome plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is truly a wonderful gift and I will cherish it always and think about what a wonderful place it is here on Lumberjocks. I have met so many wonderful and creative people here! Thank you so much Bob for your thoughtfulness and kindness! I really appreciate it so much!
> 
> And finally for today, I wanted to share a link with you that my brother sent me. This is wood-related and just shows that the scope of creativity in people have no bounds. I think you will enjoy this short video with your Saturday morning coffee.
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/3269
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today! I am going to have fun finishing up my tray and working on some other things. It is a good day already and I look forward to see what it brings for me. Have fun and be creative!


thnx for the link. I have seen this video, and it is very awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What a Good Day!*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with fun and surprises! It was one of those days where I set out to accomplish some things and actually got everything done - and then some. It really made me feel so very fortunate to be doing what I am doing and living the kind of life I live. Sometimes I just like to take a breath and drink in the contentment.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on my new project. While I had somewhat of an idea as to where I wanted to go with it, the vision of the finished project was not crystal clear. I haven't designed anything for painting of this style in a long time, and a lot of paint has crossed my brushes since my last attempt. While most of the time I paint more in a style of 'realism' with a clear subject (usually from a photograph) I rarely just draw and let my head take over. The boots and hats were a bit of a stepping stone, to this style, with me just coming up with different patterns to put in each one. But somehow this one felt a little different.
> 
> The idea of making candle trays to paint came to me last week. I stumbled across some small "penny rugs" somewhere online and thought how they were very similar to my own scrolled candle trays. I immediately thought how easily the basic concept of the trays would adapt to painting patterns. By no means do I think that I am the first one to come up with the idea, but I haven't really seen any painted ones - at least not patterns for painting them and even if there are some out there, I doubt that the style of the painting would be exactly the same.
> 
> So I thought I would give a try to designing some of these and offering not only the patterns, but also the wood pieces for these trays. I had some nice 1/4" high quality plywood, which would not only be strong, but would resist warping too. I had used this wood for the snowflake puzzle pieces that I did for another painting artist and there was still a lot of it left. With its smooth surface and lack of voids, I thought it would be the perfect choice for these painted trays.
> 
> I came up with a simple scalloped round design and made three versions - six scallops, eight scallops and ten - so that I would be able to have a bit of a variation in designing. I also plan to do some off-center or oval trays later on, but that will come in a bit after we see how these go over.
> 
> I still bevel cut the circle in the center so that the ages are raised and the piece looks framed and more interesting. This is something that laser cutting can't really duplicate so it will give my pieces a slight 'edge' over other pre-manufactured pieces. I kept the pieces to under 8" in diameter which means they will fit into a standard padded envelope and mailing even a couple of them would not even require a box. This would help to keep shipping costs down.
> 
> Since there are no inside cuts on the pieces, this makes them relatively quick to cut and also very sturdy for shipping. I am going to ship them flat and allow the customer to glue in the center piece after painting, as it will not only take up less room in the envelope or box, but also be easier for them to paint. All in all it is the perfect piece for this type of design work. Painters that don't have access to a woodworker can order the piece from me at a good cost and those who do cut wood will be able to replicate the piece easily. They can even reproduce the patterns of the round versions on a wooden plate if necessary with some slight pattern modifications.
> 
> So on to painting. . .
> 
> I began by base coating things out in a warm color. Initially I wanted a black background or even a dark, navy blue, but when thinking about it, I wanted to be sure that the pumpkins and all the details would show up nicely. The center of the tray I wanted a warm yellow, as it will be a full moon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it isn't very impressive. I was still thinking about how I wanted to do things. Initially, I had four shades of orange to base coat the pumpkins, but I figured that by the time all the shading and highlighting was finished, the color difference would be minimal and it would complicate things a bit too much. I already have a tendency to be quite detailed in my instructions and explaining four color schemes would probably be too much.
> 
> I continued to paint throughout the day and around 9:30 I got to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I was getting tired but I was extremely happy with how it was progressing. Since I don't paint all the time, I find that I lack some of the confidence in myself as a painter. I sometimes wonder if I will remember how to paint and make things look decent. But I must say that I truly surprised myself at how this came out. The colors go well together and overall it looks decent.
> 
> Part of me wanted to just leave it 'as is' like this, but being me I am not going to let it alone. I have more surprises to come and plan on working on it today and finishing it up. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in store for it. I think it will bring it up to another level.
> 
> On another subject - I had a wonderful surprise yesterday afternoon from a friend here on the Lumberjocks site - KnotCurser (Bob). Bob is also a scroll sawyer and I believe he creates some of the best portrait style scroll saw plaques that I have ever seen. He has many well-known subjects and the way he is able to translate the pictures into wood is amazing. Among my favorites are his plaques of The Beatles. They are spot on and simply amazing. His page is here: KnotCurserhttp://lumberjocks.com/KnotCurser if you want to see his work. I am sure you will love what you see.
> 
> So I go to pick up my mail yesterday and here is a package from Bob waiting for me. I was puzzled and surprised because I wasn't expecting anything. I opened it and inside was this wonderful "I Can Has Cheezeburger" cat (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) plaque that he scroll sawed! Anyone who reads regularly knows how much I love that site, as I use many, many of their fun photos here to entertain you. I am a big fan of the site, as it brings so many smiles and I can't believe how kind and thoughtful that Bob was to send me this awesome plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is truly a wonderful gift and I will cherish it always and think about what a wonderful place it is here on Lumberjocks. I have met so many wonderful and creative people here! Thank you so much Bob for your thoughtfulness and kindness! I really appreciate it so much!
> 
> And finally for today, I wanted to share a link with you that my brother sent me. This is wood-related and just shows that the scope of creativity in people have no bounds. I think you will enjoy this short video with your Saturday morning coffee.
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/3269
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today! I am going to have fun finishing up my tray and working on some other things. It is a good day already and I look forward to see what it brings for me. Have fun and be creative!


It wouldn't let me embed it, Roger. I hate to send people off site but it was cool. Glad you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *What a Good Day!*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with fun and surprises! It was one of those days where I set out to accomplish some things and actually got everything done - and then some. It really made me feel so very fortunate to be doing what I am doing and living the kind of life I live. Sometimes I just like to take a breath and drink in the contentment.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on my new project. While I had somewhat of an idea as to where I wanted to go with it, the vision of the finished project was not crystal clear. I haven't designed anything for painting of this style in a long time, and a lot of paint has crossed my brushes since my last attempt. While most of the time I paint more in a style of 'realism' with a clear subject (usually from a photograph) I rarely just draw and let my head take over. The boots and hats were a bit of a stepping stone, to this style, with me just coming up with different patterns to put in each one. But somehow this one felt a little different.
> 
> The idea of making candle trays to paint came to me last week. I stumbled across some small "penny rugs" somewhere online and thought how they were very similar to my own scrolled candle trays. I immediately thought how easily the basic concept of the trays would adapt to painting patterns. By no means do I think that I am the first one to come up with the idea, but I haven't really seen any painted ones - at least not patterns for painting them and even if there are some out there, I doubt that the style of the painting would be exactly the same.
> 
> So I thought I would give a try to designing some of these and offering not only the patterns, but also the wood pieces for these trays. I had some nice 1/4" high quality plywood, which would not only be strong, but would resist warping too. I had used this wood for the snowflake puzzle pieces that I did for another painting artist and there was still a lot of it left. With its smooth surface and lack of voids, I thought it would be the perfect choice for these painted trays.
> 
> I came up with a simple scalloped round design and made three versions - six scallops, eight scallops and ten - so that I would be able to have a bit of a variation in designing. I also plan to do some off-center or oval trays later on, but that will come in a bit after we see how these go over.
> 
> I still bevel cut the circle in the center so that the ages are raised and the piece looks framed and more interesting. This is something that laser cutting can't really duplicate so it will give my pieces a slight 'edge' over other pre-manufactured pieces. I kept the pieces to under 8" in diameter which means they will fit into a standard padded envelope and mailing even a couple of them would not even require a box. This would help to keep shipping costs down.
> 
> Since there are no inside cuts on the pieces, this makes them relatively quick to cut and also very sturdy for shipping. I am going to ship them flat and allow the customer to glue in the center piece after painting, as it will not only take up less room in the envelope or box, but also be easier for them to paint. All in all it is the perfect piece for this type of design work. Painters that don't have access to a woodworker can order the piece from me at a good cost and those who do cut wood will be able to replicate the piece easily. They can even reproduce the patterns of the round versions on a wooden plate if necessary with some slight pattern modifications.
> 
> So on to painting. . .
> 
> I began by base coating things out in a warm color. Initially I wanted a black background or even a dark, navy blue, but when thinking about it, I wanted to be sure that the pumpkins and all the details would show up nicely. The center of the tray I wanted a warm yellow, as it will be a full moon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it isn't very impressive. I was still thinking about how I wanted to do things. Initially, I had four shades of orange to base coat the pumpkins, but I figured that by the time all the shading and highlighting was finished, the color difference would be minimal and it would complicate things a bit too much. I already have a tendency to be quite detailed in my instructions and explaining four color schemes would probably be too much.
> 
> I continued to paint throughout the day and around 9:30 I got to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I was getting tired but I was extremely happy with how it was progressing. Since I don't paint all the time, I find that I lack some of the confidence in myself as a painter. I sometimes wonder if I will remember how to paint and make things look decent. But I must say that I truly surprised myself at how this came out. The colors go well together and overall it looks decent.
> 
> Part of me wanted to just leave it 'as is' like this, but being me I am not going to let it alone. I have more surprises to come and plan on working on it today and finishing it up. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in store for it. I think it will bring it up to another level.
> 
> On another subject - I had a wonderful surprise yesterday afternoon from a friend here on the Lumberjocks site - KnotCurser (Bob). Bob is also a scroll sawyer and I believe he creates some of the best portrait style scroll saw plaques that I have ever seen. He has many well-known subjects and the way he is able to translate the pictures into wood is amazing. Among my favorites are his plaques of The Beatles. They are spot on and simply amazing. His page is here: KnotCurserhttp://lumberjocks.com/KnotCurser if you want to see his work. I am sure you will love what you see.
> 
> So I go to pick up my mail yesterday and here is a package from Bob waiting for me. I was puzzled and surprised because I wasn't expecting anything. I opened it and inside was this wonderful "I Can Has Cheezeburger" cat (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) plaque that he scroll sawed! Anyone who reads regularly knows how much I love that site, as I use many, many of their fun photos here to entertain you. I am a big fan of the site, as it brings so many smiles and I can't believe how kind and thoughtful that Bob was to send me this awesome plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is truly a wonderful gift and I will cherish it always and think about what a wonderful place it is here on Lumberjocks. I have met so many wonderful and creative people here! Thank you so much Bob for your thoughtfulness and kindness! I really appreciate it so much!
> 
> And finally for today, I wanted to share a link with you that my brother sent me. This is wood-related and just shows that the scope of creativity in people have no bounds. I think you will enjoy this short video with your Saturday morning coffee.
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/3269
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today! I am going to have fun finishing up my tray and working on some other things. It is a good day already and I look forward to see what it brings for me. Have fun and be creative!


it just makes me so happy to see your talent all the time, your so good at this sheila, as i have said many times, you know i love your painting…not only with these crafts, but you know…yea…the cats…one of these days im going to get you to do a small grizz bear…one with eyes like the cats one that bring them to life…seeing your painting just makes me smile, and that i thank you for….well you both have a great day…im thinking i need to bake something good soon…after you got the apple pie, it really got me salivating…..i think some cinnamon rolls…today…...its going to be a rainy day…what better day….....yippie…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What a Good Day!*
> 
> Yesterday was filled with fun and surprises! It was one of those days where I set out to accomplish some things and actually got everything done - and then some. It really made me feel so very fortunate to be doing what I am doing and living the kind of life I live. Sometimes I just like to take a breath and drink in the contentment.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on my new project. While I had somewhat of an idea as to where I wanted to go with it, the vision of the finished project was not crystal clear. I haven't designed anything for painting of this style in a long time, and a lot of paint has crossed my brushes since my last attempt. While most of the time I paint more in a style of 'realism' with a clear subject (usually from a photograph) I rarely just draw and let my head take over. The boots and hats were a bit of a stepping stone, to this style, with me just coming up with different patterns to put in each one. But somehow this one felt a little different.
> 
> The idea of making candle trays to paint came to me last week. I stumbled across some small "penny rugs" somewhere online and thought how they were very similar to my own scrolled candle trays. I immediately thought how easily the basic concept of the trays would adapt to painting patterns. By no means do I think that I am the first one to come up with the idea, but I haven't really seen any painted ones - at least not patterns for painting them and even if there are some out there, I doubt that the style of the painting would be exactly the same.
> 
> So I thought I would give a try to designing some of these and offering not only the patterns, but also the wood pieces for these trays. I had some nice 1/4" high quality plywood, which would not only be strong, but would resist warping too. I had used this wood for the snowflake puzzle pieces that I did for another painting artist and there was still a lot of it left. With its smooth surface and lack of voids, I thought it would be the perfect choice for these painted trays.
> 
> I came up with a simple scalloped round design and made three versions - six scallops, eight scallops and ten - so that I would be able to have a bit of a variation in designing. I also plan to do some off-center or oval trays later on, but that will come in a bit after we see how these go over.
> 
> I still bevel cut the circle in the center so that the ages are raised and the piece looks framed and more interesting. This is something that laser cutting can't really duplicate so it will give my pieces a slight 'edge' over other pre-manufactured pieces. I kept the pieces to under 8" in diameter which means they will fit into a standard padded envelope and mailing even a couple of them would not even require a box. This would help to keep shipping costs down.
> 
> Since there are no inside cuts on the pieces, this makes them relatively quick to cut and also very sturdy for shipping. I am going to ship them flat and allow the customer to glue in the center piece after painting, as it will not only take up less room in the envelope or box, but also be easier for them to paint. All in all it is the perfect piece for this type of design work. Painters that don't have access to a woodworker can order the piece from me at a good cost and those who do cut wood will be able to replicate the piece easily. They can even reproduce the patterns of the round versions on a wooden plate if necessary with some slight pattern modifications.
> 
> So on to painting. . .
> 
> I began by base coating things out in a warm color. Initially I wanted a black background or even a dark, navy blue, but when thinking about it, I wanted to be sure that the pumpkins and all the details would show up nicely. The center of the tray I wanted a warm yellow, as it will be a full moon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it isn't very impressive. I was still thinking about how I wanted to do things. Initially, I had four shades of orange to base coat the pumpkins, but I figured that by the time all the shading and highlighting was finished, the color difference would be minimal and it would complicate things a bit too much. I already have a tendency to be quite detailed in my instructions and explaining four color schemes would probably be too much.
> 
> I continued to paint throughout the day and around 9:30 I got to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I was getting tired but I was extremely happy with how it was progressing. Since I don't paint all the time, I find that I lack some of the confidence in myself as a painter. I sometimes wonder if I will remember how to paint and make things look decent. But I must say that I truly surprised myself at how this came out. The colors go well together and overall it looks decent.
> 
> Part of me wanted to just leave it 'as is' like this, but being me I am not going to let it alone. I have more surprises to come and plan on working on it today and finishing it up. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in store for it. I think it will bring it up to another level.
> 
> On another subject - I had a wonderful surprise yesterday afternoon from a friend here on the Lumberjocks site - KnotCurser (Bob). Bob is also a scroll sawyer and I believe he creates some of the best portrait style scroll saw plaques that I have ever seen. He has many well-known subjects and the way he is able to translate the pictures into wood is amazing. Among my favorites are his plaques of The Beatles. They are spot on and simply amazing. His page is here: KnotCurserhttp://lumberjocks.com/KnotCurser if you want to see his work. I am sure you will love what you see.
> 
> So I go to pick up my mail yesterday and here is a package from Bob waiting for me. I was puzzled and surprised because I wasn't expecting anything. I opened it and inside was this wonderful "I Can Has Cheezeburger" cat (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) plaque that he scroll sawed! Anyone who reads regularly knows how much I love that site, as I use many, many of their fun photos here to entertain you. I am a big fan of the site, as it brings so many smiles and I can't believe how kind and thoughtful that Bob was to send me this awesome plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is truly a wonderful gift and I will cherish it always and think about what a wonderful place it is here on Lumberjocks. I have met so many wonderful and creative people here! Thank you so much Bob for your thoughtfulness and kindness! I really appreciate it so much!
> 
> And finally for today, I wanted to share a link with you that my brother sent me. This is wood-related and just shows that the scope of creativity in people have no bounds. I think you will enjoy this short video with your Saturday morning coffee.
> 
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/3269
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today! I am going to have fun finishing up my tray and working on some other things. It is a good day already and I look forward to see what it brings for me. Have fun and be creative!


I've been wanting to make some raspberry filled cookies all week! (No kidding!) I just haven't had time. I am determined to do so today (or maybe tomorrow!) Just no time.

I am glad you like the painting because I love doing it. The trick is to teach others to do it by breaking it down to workable steps. Easier with something like this and more difficult with the 'big cats' and wildlife I paint. But really this isn't too hard. And it is lots of fun!

So many fun things to do. I know I always say that, but I really believe it. Looking forward to each day is a good way to go through life though. I highly recommend it! 

Have a great day and enjoy your pie! (I just had a piece for breakfast!) 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Final Layer*

I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.

After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.

It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.

I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:










While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.










Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.










In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.

I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.

Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.

While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.

The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


Good Morning Sheila,

Tax time is a good time to take stock. I like the faces, it makes it look much more interesting. The plain one is a nice plate, but the faces make it interesting and perhaps give the crafter the freedom to express a bit of individuality.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


Good morning, Ham! You are right. So many people dread "tax time" but I really take it in stride. If things were done properly all along, there should be no surprises. Last year Big Tiny had a blog about keeping records and had some great tips. It was called "Basic Financial Planning for the Woodworking Pro" and the link to it is HERE While I always kept decent records, there were some additional pointers there that were very helpful. (Thanks, Paul!)

As far as the tray - I was happy with it yesterday and really kind of scared that I would screw it up by painting the faces on it. But like you, I thought it would add to the interest and make it a bit more fun. I am finally getting to the 'what have I got to lose?' point with my painting and getting a bit more brave. If I botched it up, I would just have to do another, I suppose. Not all bad. Since so many people like such different things, I found it is best to give as many options as I can. Besides - it makes it more fun for me!

Thanks for the comment.  Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


I like the different faces. Gives it a more fun look. my $.02  without is nice also


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


those faces is funny )

lucky you if you only have to do it ones a year

here we have a law that say if you live by selling something you have to add 20% tax to the price 
but you can deduct the same =25 % if buy to resell to costummers that will say you add your proffit 
to the raw price and then add the 20% tax
or if its something you need to ceep your busyness running you can deduct the 25%
the difference between those two have to be paid 4 times a year to the goverment 
lot of paperwork just to let the endconsumer pay that tax :-(

what you have bought of bigger things over 4000 $ ( I think it is now) of inventory to the busyness
you can only deduct (I think is ) 20 % of the new price 
and next year another another 20 % of the rest and so on = it will always have some value 
though it get lesser every year ontill the item is scrapped 
all under the 4000$ you can deduct up to around 10000$ whats over you have to do the same as 
if it have cost over 4000$

yep its meen your account have to do alot of work for the money if you use one 
luckely the goverment have said if you use the new softwares to ceep track of everything you do 
in a smaller busyness you don´t need an account if you use softwares that is updated all the time

but its still a good advice to use them ones a year 

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


Those are cool trays…

I don't know how big they are, but it looks like they would be good for Chips too… with maybe some Dip in the middle.

Sounds like Canada has Income Tax just like USA…

The days are nicely getting longer! Thank God! It's nice to be able play in the Shop a little longer before dinner time!
... and the sunrise seems to be getting earlier too!

Have a good day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


Well thank you all! I just crawled out from under a pile of paperwork! I like the faces too, Roger. It's fun to get a little crazy with them! I like the plain pumpkins too, but the silly faces I enjoy a little better.

Wow, Dennis! That sounds like it is a lot of paperwork! As long as I pay it when it is due, I only have to file once a year. It is up to me though to keep track and pay on tax day. Oh - and since my business is in the USA, and I am a citizen there, but living here in Canada - I get to file in BOTH countries and pay in both. It is just the way it is. But since most of my customers are from the USA, it wouldn't really benefit me to move the business here to Canada. So I leave it where it is and pay both countries each year. (But remember - lots of people think I am getting RICH here! LOL)

I could deduct the larger equipment over time (they call that depreciation here) and I will see what my accountant thinks will work best for me.

And Joe - The inside is setting on the table and I bevel cut so the outer edge (the area around the center moon on this design) is raised up just abit (about 1/4") giving the piece a little interest. Just like my scrolled trays. Chips and dip would be a cool idea. I need to think about that one a bit. Someone on Facebook suggested I make an egg plate and I do have an idea on how I can do that. I think it would be cool.

Thank you all for your nice comments! It was nice to come back and see them. Have a great evening! 

Sheila


----------



## bubbyboy

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


As always Shelia, your work is amazing.
Ron


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


: - )) I cuoldn´t find the word in the dictonary (I gess even my abc is slipping )
and I didn´t knew if you had it over there 
to deduct over time is fine if the item is paid over three or four years
so the deduct fits with the payment 
but if the item is paid full out when you get it I think the best is to fully deduct it the same year
once my account said no we only use the 20% rule since you will have higher income 
the next few years and we can use it to bring you under the line for the highest taxes 
and by that I wuold benefit twice for the same amount of money ….......DOOH that was way
over my level of knowledge to our taxlaws but it actuly paid the account for those years ..
I can see why bigger company´s hire the best there is ….. even though they ain´t cheap

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Final Layer*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday regarding work, although I would have liked to get a bit more done than I was able to. There's nothing new there, as it seems that most days are like that. I suppose I set my goals a bit high but I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing.
> 
> After going through the morning mail, I had to get some things done around the house. I also got to talk to a friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in a while, and it was good to catch up and hear what was going on in her busy life. I had seen on Facebook that she is making some really pretty beaded jewelry now and thinking of starting a business doing it. Her five children are grown up and the younger ones are teens and she finally has some time to do some things for herself that she enjoys doing. Not that she didn't enjoy the kids. All of her children are settled and accomplished and she had dedicated many years to their well-being. It is just her turn.
> 
> It was nice to take the time to talk. While we do stay in touch on Facebook and kind of see what is going on with each others' lives, it is sometimes much better to take the time out for a nice conversation on the phone. It was good to hear her voice and talk for a change, and once in a while we both like to do that. It was good to hear how so many people have been buying her jewelry and I was really happy to hear how well she was doing. She has always been creative and we shared a deep love of crafts over the many years we have been friends. I love seeing her finally able to follow her dream and have some fun and perhaps make some money too.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working again on the pumpkin candle tray. As much as I liked it at the point it was yesterday, I wanted to also offer an additional version of it to broaden its appeal. When I left of yesterday, it was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was really nice, I wanted something that would look more 'primitive' and whimsical. I decided to paint some faces on the pumpkins to make them look a bit more mischievous and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the tray is painted the same whether you add the faces on or not, I think this is a nice option to offer in the pattern. If someone wants to make the tray in a more traditional style, or one that would be appropriate from September through the beginning of December, they only need to leave the pumpkins plain. Those who enjoy celebrating Halloween will hopefully find the fun faces appealing and make it up that way. Some may even want to do it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it will give more value to the pattern without adding to the cost of it. I like that and I try to make many of my designs so that they can be used in more than one way. While it isn't always possible, this piece is the perfect candidate for doing so.
> 
> I like the final piece, and I will be working on getting the instructional packet together in the next day or so. I need to do breakdowns of the pumpkins so that I am able to do step-by-step pictures to show the shading and highlighting process so that even beginners can follow along and learn. I think that is important.
> 
> Today however, I am going to be switching gears for at least part of the day. I have an appointment with my accountant on Thursday and I need to go through my receipts and tally everything up for my taxes. I usually am pretty good about keeping everything, and this year is no exception. It is mostly a matter of sorting and listing the things that I can deduct and running some sales reports. There is also a little more to it because of having a partner working with me full time now. Fortunately, he is meticulous with his records which will make everything much easier.
> 
> While it is not my favorite way to spend a Sunday afternoon, it won't be bad either. Usually doing this only takes about a day, and when I am done it is always good to be organized and see the bottom line on things. The business is doing better each year and it is more important than ever to keep things in order - something that I have always pretty much done anyway. Once things are all tallied, I will have a good idea of which direction I will want to head in order to continue to grow. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> The sun is already up and it looks to be a sunny and beautiful day. While it is still cool out, there is little snow left and it just 'feels' like spring is right around the corner. Every day when we take our walks we can feel it. I hope you all also have some nice weather and have a chance to enjoy it too. Have a great Sunday!


Yes, Dennis. I don't mind paying (good) accountants as much as I mind paying lawyers.  At least with the accounts, they (most of the time) earn their money back for you!

Thanks for the help though. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*How Can I Make Doing Taxes Sound Exciting?*

OK. I really can't.

There is nothing really exciting about putting a bunch of smaller numbers together to make one bigger number. Not unless you win the lottery or something. Then I could see how it could be fun. But unfortunately, the flow of these numbers is going the other way - out the door.

But I am not complaining (really!) It is a part of life for everyone and in my own silly way I look at paying taxes as paying for services such as roads, national parks, security and now that I am living in Canada - medical treatment.

Yes, yes I know that much of the money may be squandered by our elected leaders, but bottom line is we all have to pay and pay I do. (Please note: I don't want to get into a political discussion here! I talk about a lot in public, but politics isn't a subject I care to discuss. Thanks!) Besides - part of it is supposed to go to my social security or pension fund, right? Even me sitting here on the pinkest of pink clouds don't for a second think that either of those will support me in my old age! But there isn't much I can do about that other than vote and hope for the best.

So I do what I do and pay what I pay and move on from there. And I try not to think too hard about it along the way.










I spent the day printing out statements and paperwork that I will need to run my figures. I had a glitch because one of my printers started acting up and we wound up having to run to Keith's parents to swap it out with another one. Fortunately we picked up an extra printer when they were clearing them out for about $70. That is less than the retail price of a set of ink cartridges. We use the continuous flow ink system which has worked beautifully and I am happy to say that we just plugged everything and it started printing. I talked about the system in an earlier blog (#244 Deal of the Day) and I maintain that both the little Canon printer and the system do outstanding jobs. I certainly got my $80 worth out of the one that was acting up!

Once that was done, I was able to pretty much move along. All that is left for me to do is to categorize things and run the totals for the accountant. While it will probably take another several hours to do so, It shouldn't be too bad at all. After that point it will be out of my hands (except to write the check when all is tallied - that may hurt a bit!)

I find that doing things like this in steps is far more palatable than having to do it all at once. That is why I choose to do things early(ish) - so I can digest everything as it comes along. Doing things last minute only adds to the stress of everything and makes a tedious task much more unpleasant.

I laugh at myself because every year the first three or four months are in perfect order. Everything is posted and filed and catagorized completely and ready to go. After that, I then tend to just put the receipts into the pocket and 'get to them later' which leaves me with the task at hand. I call it the 'good intentions disease' in which I plan to do better for the upcoming year and then lose interest or get too busy or whatever excuse I choose to wear like a fashionable hat of the day. This past year was no exception. The first three months are tip top shape and ready to go, and then our trip to the states came in and when we returned, things were fast and furious trying to catch up with things and finances went into an "I'll get to it" holding pattern.

And here we are.

Funny thing is I find myself thinking the same thing again - that this year I WILL keep up until December and next year it will be a breeze. And I truly believe it, too. I am setting up an Excel spread sheet to record all expenses and income and it should take very little time to keep up with it. We'll see how that goes. You can feel free to ask me how I am doing in say, August and I promise to give you an honest answer. 

One day I will learn.

So for today, I have a couple of directions I can go in. I need to do a little final painting for the pumpkin pattern and also start drawing my next project for the magazine. I know what I am doing and I think I am finally going to be cutting that piece of Corian on the scroll saw that I have wanted to for quite a while. That will make the project a bit more interesting and I should learn a lot.

Oh, and I can continue on with the taxes. I think it will be a good thing to at least invest a couple of hours in that direction. I have until Thursday when I am meeting with my accountant.

I wish you all a great day today, whatever you choose to do. I hope you all have fun and enjoy what the day brings.

Happy Monday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Make Doing Taxes Sound Exciting?*
> 
> OK. I really can't.
> 
> There is nothing really exciting about putting a bunch of smaller numbers together to make one bigger number. Not unless you win the lottery or something. Then I could see how it could be fun. But unfortunately, the flow of these numbers is going the other way - out the door.
> 
> But I am not complaining (really!) It is a part of life for everyone and in my own silly way I look at paying taxes as paying for services such as roads, national parks, security and now that I am living in Canada - medical treatment.
> 
> Yes, yes I know that much of the money may be squandered by our elected leaders, but bottom line is we all have to pay and pay I do. (Please note: I don't want to get into a political discussion here! I talk about a lot in public, but politics isn't a subject I care to discuss. Thanks!) Besides - part of it is supposed to go to my social security or pension fund, right? Even me sitting here on the pinkest of pink clouds don't for a second think that either of those will support me in my old age! But there isn't much I can do about that other than vote and hope for the best.
> 
> So I do what I do and pay what I pay and move on from there. And I try not to think too hard about it along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day printing out statements and paperwork that I will need to run my figures. I had a glitch because one of my printers started acting up and we wound up having to run to Keith's parents to swap it out with another one. Fortunately we picked up an extra printer when they were clearing them out for about $70. That is less than the retail price of a set of ink cartridges. We use the continuous flow ink system which has worked beautifully and I am happy to say that we just plugged everything and it started printing. I talked about the system in an earlier blog (#244 Deal of the Day) and I maintain that both the little Canon printer and the system do outstanding jobs. I certainly got my $80 worth out of the one that was acting up!
> 
> Once that was done, I was able to pretty much move along. All that is left for me to do is to categorize things and run the totals for the accountant. While it will probably take another several hours to do so, It shouldn't be too bad at all. After that point it will be out of my hands (except to write the check when all is tallied - that may hurt a bit!)
> 
> I find that doing things like this in steps is far more palatable than having to do it all at once. That is why I choose to do things early(ish) - so I can digest everything as it comes along. Doing things last minute only adds to the stress of everything and makes a tedious task much more unpleasant.
> 
> I laugh at myself because every year the first three or four months are in perfect order. Everything is posted and filed and catagorized completely and ready to go. After that, I then tend to just put the receipts into the pocket and 'get to them later' which leaves me with the task at hand. I call it the 'good intentions disease' in which I plan to do better for the upcoming year and then lose interest or get too busy or whatever excuse I choose to wear like a fashionable hat of the day. This past year was no exception. The first three months are tip top shape and ready to go, and then our trip to the states came in and when we returned, things were fast and furious trying to catch up with things and finances went into an "I'll get to it" holding pattern.
> 
> And here we are.
> 
> Funny thing is I find myself thinking the same thing again - that this year I WILL keep up until December and next year it will be a breeze. And I truly believe it, too. I am setting up an Excel spread sheet to record all expenses and income and it should take very little time to keep up with it. We'll see how that goes. You can feel free to ask me how I am doing in say, August and I promise to give you an honest answer.
> 
> One day I will learn.
> 
> So for today, I have a couple of directions I can go in. I need to do a little final painting for the pumpkin pattern and also start drawing my next project for the magazine. I know what I am doing and I think I am finally going to be cutting that piece of Corian on the scroll saw that I have wanted to for quite a while. That will make the project a bit more interesting and I should learn a lot.
> 
> Oh, and I can continue on with the taxes. I think it will be a good thing to at least invest a couple of hours in that direction. I have until Thursday when I am meeting with my accountant.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today, whatever you choose to do. I hope you all have fun and enjoy what the day brings.
> 
> Happy Monday!


*one day i will learn*

now that is a very positive statement
(or a nice dream)

great picture you posted
hope the taxman likes cats (lol)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Make Doing Taxes Sound Exciting?*
> 
> OK. I really can't.
> 
> There is nothing really exciting about putting a bunch of smaller numbers together to make one bigger number. Not unless you win the lottery or something. Then I could see how it could be fun. But unfortunately, the flow of these numbers is going the other way - out the door.
> 
> But I am not complaining (really!) It is a part of life for everyone and in my own silly way I look at paying taxes as paying for services such as roads, national parks, security and now that I am living in Canada - medical treatment.
> 
> Yes, yes I know that much of the money may be squandered by our elected leaders, but bottom line is we all have to pay and pay I do. (Please note: I don't want to get into a political discussion here! I talk about a lot in public, but politics isn't a subject I care to discuss. Thanks!) Besides - part of it is supposed to go to my social security or pension fund, right? Even me sitting here on the pinkest of pink clouds don't for a second think that either of those will support me in my old age! But there isn't much I can do about that other than vote and hope for the best.
> 
> So I do what I do and pay what I pay and move on from there. And I try not to think too hard about it along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day printing out statements and paperwork that I will need to run my figures. I had a glitch because one of my printers started acting up and we wound up having to run to Keith's parents to swap it out with another one. Fortunately we picked up an extra printer when they were clearing them out for about $70. That is less than the retail price of a set of ink cartridges. We use the continuous flow ink system which has worked beautifully and I am happy to say that we just plugged everything and it started printing. I talked about the system in an earlier blog (#244 Deal of the Day) and I maintain that both the little Canon printer and the system do outstanding jobs. I certainly got my $80 worth out of the one that was acting up!
> 
> Once that was done, I was able to pretty much move along. All that is left for me to do is to categorize things and run the totals for the accountant. While it will probably take another several hours to do so, It shouldn't be too bad at all. After that point it will be out of my hands (except to write the check when all is tallied - that may hurt a bit!)
> 
> I find that doing things like this in steps is far more palatable than having to do it all at once. That is why I choose to do things early(ish) - so I can digest everything as it comes along. Doing things last minute only adds to the stress of everything and makes a tedious task much more unpleasant.
> 
> I laugh at myself because every year the first three or four months are in perfect order. Everything is posted and filed and catagorized completely and ready to go. After that, I then tend to just put the receipts into the pocket and 'get to them later' which leaves me with the task at hand. I call it the 'good intentions disease' in which I plan to do better for the upcoming year and then lose interest or get too busy or whatever excuse I choose to wear like a fashionable hat of the day. This past year was no exception. The first three months are tip top shape and ready to go, and then our trip to the states came in and when we returned, things were fast and furious trying to catch up with things and finances went into an "I'll get to it" holding pattern.
> 
> And here we are.
> 
> Funny thing is I find myself thinking the same thing again - that this year I WILL keep up until December and next year it will be a breeze. And I truly believe it, too. I am setting up an Excel spread sheet to record all expenses and income and it should take very little time to keep up with it. We'll see how that goes. You can feel free to ask me how I am doing in say, August and I promise to give you an honest answer.
> 
> One day I will learn.
> 
> So for today, I have a couple of directions I can go in. I need to do a little final painting for the pumpkin pattern and also start drawing my next project for the magazine. I know what I am doing and I think I am finally going to be cutting that piece of Corian on the scroll saw that I have wanted to for quite a while. That will make the project a bit more interesting and I should learn a lot.
> 
> Oh, and I can continue on with the taxes. I think it will be a good thing to at least invest a couple of hours in that direction. I have until Thursday when I am meeting with my accountant.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today, whatever you choose to do. I hope you all have fun and enjoy what the day brings.
> 
> Happy Monday!


I know, David. Who am I kidding, right??

"The poorest man is not without a cent, but without a dream."

Since the cents will be flying out the door, I figured I better hold onto the dream!

I love the Cheezeburger cats, as you know. They always have something to add to a blog without pictures. I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *How Can I Make Doing Taxes Sound Exciting?*
> 
> OK. I really can't.
> 
> There is nothing really exciting about putting a bunch of smaller numbers together to make one bigger number. Not unless you win the lottery or something. Then I could see how it could be fun. But unfortunately, the flow of these numbers is going the other way - out the door.
> 
> But I am not complaining (really!) It is a part of life for everyone and in my own silly way I look at paying taxes as paying for services such as roads, national parks, security and now that I am living in Canada - medical treatment.
> 
> Yes, yes I know that much of the money may be squandered by our elected leaders, but bottom line is we all have to pay and pay I do. (Please note: I don't want to get into a political discussion here! I talk about a lot in public, but politics isn't a subject I care to discuss. Thanks!) Besides - part of it is supposed to go to my social security or pension fund, right? Even me sitting here on the pinkest of pink clouds don't for a second think that either of those will support me in my old age! But there isn't much I can do about that other than vote and hope for the best.
> 
> So I do what I do and pay what I pay and move on from there. And I try not to think too hard about it along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day printing out statements and paperwork that I will need to run my figures. I had a glitch because one of my printers started acting up and we wound up having to run to Keith's parents to swap it out with another one. Fortunately we picked up an extra printer when they were clearing them out for about $70. That is less than the retail price of a set of ink cartridges. We use the continuous flow ink system which has worked beautifully and I am happy to say that we just plugged everything and it started printing. I talked about the system in an earlier blog (#244 Deal of the Day) and I maintain that both the little Canon printer and the system do outstanding jobs. I certainly got my $80 worth out of the one that was acting up!
> 
> Once that was done, I was able to pretty much move along. All that is left for me to do is to categorize things and run the totals for the accountant. While it will probably take another several hours to do so, It shouldn't be too bad at all. After that point it will be out of my hands (except to write the check when all is tallied - that may hurt a bit!)
> 
> I find that doing things like this in steps is far more palatable than having to do it all at once. That is why I choose to do things early(ish) - so I can digest everything as it comes along. Doing things last minute only adds to the stress of everything and makes a tedious task much more unpleasant.
> 
> I laugh at myself because every year the first three or four months are in perfect order. Everything is posted and filed and catagorized completely and ready to go. After that, I then tend to just put the receipts into the pocket and 'get to them later' which leaves me with the task at hand. I call it the 'good intentions disease' in which I plan to do better for the upcoming year and then lose interest or get too busy or whatever excuse I choose to wear like a fashionable hat of the day. This past year was no exception. The first three months are tip top shape and ready to go, and then our trip to the states came in and when we returned, things were fast and furious trying to catch up with things and finances went into an "I'll get to it" holding pattern.
> 
> And here we are.
> 
> Funny thing is I find myself thinking the same thing again - that this year I WILL keep up until December and next year it will be a breeze. And I truly believe it, too. I am setting up an Excel spread sheet to record all expenses and income and it should take very little time to keep up with it. We'll see how that goes. You can feel free to ask me how I am doing in say, August and I promise to give you an honest answer.
> 
> One day I will learn.
> 
> So for today, I have a couple of directions I can go in. I need to do a little final painting for the pumpkin pattern and also start drawing my next project for the magazine. I know what I am doing and I think I am finally going to be cutting that piece of Corian on the scroll saw that I have wanted to for quite a while. That will make the project a bit more interesting and I should learn a lot.
> 
> Oh, and I can continue on with the taxes. I think it will be a good thing to at least invest a couple of hours in that direction. I have until Thursday when I am meeting with my accountant.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today, whatever you choose to do. I hope you all have fun and enjoy what the day brings.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila, the Excel spreadsheet is the method we use - and it works! (providing you have the discipline to maintain it and a good filing system). Tax prep is now a breeze.

Good luck!

I should add that my wife is the one who does this. I've the discipline of a four y.o.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*

I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.

I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.

The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.

I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)










So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.

Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)

After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.

As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.

It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.

Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.

I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.

So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.

I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


No matter what the task, doing it right to the best of your ability, will usually give you that feeling, and I am
happy that you, your partner and your business are doing so good. I have thought about doing some
woodworking for profit, but have been able to fight down the urge so far. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


It's a rough call, Gus. That is why I don't mind sharing with people. I honestly can say that for years, I convinced myself that I was making 'good money' and running a profitable business. While it wasn't completely untrue, I think that I wished it to be more profitable than it really was. I see many woodworkers doing the same. I think that one has to be in a position in their life when they are willing to live quite simply for a (long) while in order to be able to survive on doing a woodworking business. I am sure others in the business agree. It is nice however to see progress in the right direction. But you can't do that if you don't look at it realistically.

Thanks for the comment. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


lucky you … 
even as a logic math with liniar thinking …. (not a chance I ever will be artistic ) 
I have never liked excell and havn´t done anything serius on that software 
since you can´t approch it and just slam in the numbers 
before you have made a kind of a program in the program before it works

but on the other hand neither have I given it more than five minuts a year to play with it 
even though I know several people that use it all the times and swer to it

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


Well, same here Dennis! I have tried it before and I feel quite stupid because I would think you could just plug stuff in and hit 'total' or whatever and be done. But Noooo! It makes you jump through 53 hoops first! Keith kind of set it up though and after a little bit, I got the hang of it. It is much faster than by hand. So we will see how this works for logging in stuff for 2012.  Ask me in a couple of months how I am doing on it and I will be honest and let you know if it is simple enough to encourage me to keep up with things and not wait until the end of the year! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


you will Sheila 
when the setup with all the formulas is right in the different colummes 
then its quite eseay to use

good luck 
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


Sheila, it's OK to be proud of yourself! After all, if you're not happy with yourself, how would you get started in the morning to do anything?! You're doing good…

Spreadsheets are good and handy… There are few tricks that can be used to make thing easier to meet your objectives… Being able to Sort the records easily to give you a new picture of the data… Applying codes, etc. to be able to display Pie Charts, etc. that might be nice… What is spread Horizontally vs. Vertically can make a huge difference.
It does take a little practice to become proficient at it…

You created a spreadsheet containing receipts, etc… detailed transactions… You now have bags of paper that are in a spreadsheet… How can you prove that a given transaction is actually correct? What bag do you start looking in to find the actual document? If you ever have to 'prove' figures, etc., it could be a problem… unless you have it covered… How you do that is another aspect of using spreadsheets making audits easily done, if ever required.

It can be kept simple… or it can get to be very complex… if it's needed at all…

I like spreadsheets… they are fun…

*For Example… Little things:*

*Dates:* yyyymmdd … makes it easier to Sort & keep them in proper Date sequence…

*Time:* hhmmss … (24 hour time) makes it easier to Sort within a Day…* if needed.*

*Transaction#*:... Sequential # assigned to each Receipt as you're Entering them and kept on file in *That* sequence… and Entered into the spreadsheet gives you a Pointer to the actual receipt.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


Yes, Joe. The sorting is really a plus! It is really great to make reports and get a great picture of things. I can learn to like database programs! It is kind of FUN!

There's always something new to learn, isn't there?? 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


Sheila,

Good morning, I think I got up to early for this one yesterday. I am a fairly adept Excel jockey but I spend a lot of time helping the 'professional' accountants get out of their messes they make with excel. Excel is a great tool to add numbers up and to run projections and other types of what if analyses, but it is NOT a good accounting system because you have to set up all the checks and balances that should be in an accounting system to make sure your transactions are posted correctly and in their correct little slot. You probably have a relatively challenging business because you have a lot of small transactions rather than a smaller number of large transactions. I also suspect that you are not all that fascinated with charts of acocunt and double entry book keeping etc etc. I suspect that you also have some interesting tax issues operating in Canada and dealing with US customers.

Computers are fun, they are servants that make our life easier and they can be easily screwed up which is why I make an excellent living helping people unscrew their mistakes.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


Oh, and once you get all of your data in place and verified / balanced, you can always *Save As* other copies / versions that can be used for other reports, etc. ... sorting & summarizing in various ways.
... and in some programs, you can setup another different Spreadsheet, say for example *Recap #1*, and Import Various Totals, from other spreadsheets for the New one… which can make it easier to display Pie Charts, Graphs, etc.

*Limited ONLY by your imagination!*

That's what I love most about computer systems…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking At Things Realistically Can Be a Good Thing*
> 
> I really am proud of myself. I know it is probably silly to be proud of yourself for doing something that you should have been doing anyway, but I can't help feeling like a huge burden is off of me.
> 
> I spent the entire day yesterday working on organizing and categorizing my paperwork and getting everything in order. It isn't one of my strong points, but it isn't a disaster either. At the very least, I keep just about every scrap of paper and receipt in one place. That is a good start. At this time of year, it then only requires me to sort through and document each expense and put it in the proper category.
> 
> The trip that we took added on to things a bit. I did have the foresight though to pay for everything that I possibly could on my charge card so that there would be documentation of every transaction. While some things (such as tolls) required cash payments, I think for the most part I did pretty well. I kept a folder in the car and every time we came from a restaurant, store, or hotel, I promptly placed the receipt in it. This also was helpful when we crossed the border, as we needed to claim the new items we brought back into Canada. While the three weeks away produced a mountain of receipts, sorting and classifying them wasn't very difficult and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I began the day thinking that I would do things the way I normally do - by handwriting everything on paper. However, by doing that, it was difficult for me to put everything neatly in date order, as there always seemed to be a 'rogue receipt' that showed up and upset the neatness of my balance sheet. I am not a fan of Excel, but after trying for an hour or so to do things by hand, I found that it was inevitable that I use a program such as that to keep things neat, organized and up to date. It was time I took the plunge and ventured into uncharted territory (for me, anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bit the bullet and fired up the Microsoft Excel program that has been laying dormant on my computer for years. I have used it on occasion, as sometimes my sales reports from my wholesalers come in that format, but I have never initiated doing something in it, as it seemed to be ornery and intimidating.
> 
> Fortunately my partner Keith is very 'mathematically minded' and comfortable with that type of program. He likes programs like that and does very well with them. He uses Excel all the time to tally our monthly reports from the companies we wholesale to and seems to fly through it with little problem. I asked him if he would 'be a lamb' and volunteer to do the tallying for me, to which he responded with a laugh. Not a chance. He did help me set up a page to do the work on and put up with my stupid questions along the way without getting annoyed with me (at least not outwardly!)
> 
> After an hour or so of feeling really stupid, things started to make some sense and I was feeling more and more comfortable with the program. I was getting it to do what I wanted and the awkwardness began to fade and something quite unusual and unexpected began to happen. I actually began to ENJOY what I was doing.
> 
> As the months of figures rolled by, the terror that I felt began to be replaced with a sense of pride and accomplishment. I stopped worrying about getting everything in order and began thinking about how good it felt to have a real, working business. Seeing how much the business has grown on so many levels - even in this economy - made me realize that what we are doing here is really beginning to work.
> 
> It is difficult to say whether you are successful or not by just 'estimating' or guessing. While you may feel you are busy and running a successful business, without the numbers to back it up, it is only a guess. While we still have a long way to go, we see the momentum of our business moving in a positive direction. And that is a great feeling and motivator.
> 
> Seeing everything spelled out on spread sheets, without emotion or personal feelings added into the mixture, gave us a sense of a true bottom line to what we were doing. And seeing things presented like that was something that I felt for the first time was a GOOD thing, and actually FUN. After all, how can we make good business decisions if we don't have the real facts of the business in front of us? I think that may have been my downfall in the past - and is also the downfall of many others who start their own businesses. We all tend to look at it through the proverbial rose colored glasses and try to make it work on our hopes and dreams, instead of counting on facts and figures.
> 
> I finished my posting at exactly 12:02 last night. I still have some double checking to do today, but for the most part I am ready to present everything to the accountant on Thursday. I will be able to go in to the meeting feeling like I have a viable, legitimate business and present my figures to her in a professional manner. And that is a good feeling. In fact, it feels so good that I already made a chart for this years' figures and plan to add to it continually as things come in the door. It is so much easier to do this way that I don't think that even I will fail to keep up with it. I think it is an entirely new approach to this paperwork thing on my part.
> 
> So the moral of the story is "Knowledge is power." I have used that phrase many times because it fits so many aspects of our lives. Ultimately, we are responsible for our own well-being. Sticking our heads in the sand (like I have done so many times when I don't want to deal with things) may delay the inevitable, but eventually it will catch up with us and we will have to suffer the consequences. You can't plan if you don't know the facts. And if you aren't able or willing to look at them, maybe you shouldn't be in business for yourself. Business is no place for "pink cloud thinking", as much as it pains me to say that. While pink clouds have their place in our lives, they are best left to the creative side.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I know that mine is much better looking at things clearly.


I love computers too, Joe! Opens a world of possibilities! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Clean Slate*

I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.

I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.

By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!

Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'

The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.

So today I am starting with a clean slate.










I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.

Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Clean Slate*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.
> 
> I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.
> 
> By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!
> 
> Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'
> 
> The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.
> 
> So today I am starting with a clean slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


good for you sheila

facing the truth
is sure easier than dodging it
or stringing excuses together

now that i am retired
and don't qualify to pay taxes
my mind is free too
and is only good for dreaming


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Clean Slate*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.
> 
> I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.
> 
> By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!
> 
> Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'
> 
> The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.
> 
> So today I am starting with a clean slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


Morning David:
I find that avoiding things only prolongs the anxiety I may feel over doing them. If it has to be done - do it and get on with things. The older I get the more I see this is true. I really don't even mind the taxes. It is part of life. What bothers me more is wondering how much they will be and not knowing what to expect. Once I know, I can deal with them and get on to other things.

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Clean Slate*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.
> 
> I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.
> 
> By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!
> 
> Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'
> 
> The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.
> 
> So today I am starting with a clean slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


I think that slate relates to my brain a lot of times…... which is empty!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Clean Slate*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.
> 
> I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.
> 
> By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!
> 
> Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'
> 
> The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.
> 
> So today I am starting with a clean slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


LOL, Roger! Mine clutters up fast! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Clean Slate*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.
> 
> I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.
> 
> By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!
> 
> Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'
> 
> The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.
> 
> So today I am starting with a clean slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


your doing good…glad you got it all done and can go forward with your new plans…have a great day….


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Clean Slate*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up on organizing files and getting everything in 'perfect' order. After Monday's day of sorting thorough receipts and figures, the simple act of putting things in their proper place and throwing out what isn't needed was quite infectious and continued throughout yesterday.
> 
> I am a list keeper - whether it be in my head or on actual paper - and I have had several things that needed this or that and were nagging me from the back of my mind to complete. While I have some thoughts on the next direction that I am going to be heading with projects and such, I didn't feel comfortable just yet jumping in while there were still residual tasks to finish up. So I took the responsible road and started sifting through them with enthusiasm.
> 
> By the end of the day, I sat here staring at a clean desk and clean computer. All of my files are in order. All of the things I need to do (for the minute) are completed, and I can move ahead on with a clear conscience. I honestly can't tell you when the last time was that I was in this position and I will say it feels pretty good!
> 
> Just two short days ago, I woke up with a bit of dread and anxiety because I knew that I had the task ahead of me of getting those receipts and figures in order. As I said before, it wasn't that it all wasn't there, but all the paperwork was piled in one place and needed to be sorted, categorized and plotted and it wasn't something that I find as being 'fun.'
> 
> The older that I get, the more I am finding that I bring on much of the anxiety that I experience myself. The longer I avoid something that I know that I inevitably need to do, the higher the anxiety level climbs. By facing the issue (whatever it is) almost every single time I find that when I am finished, I had done a lot of worrying for nothing, and things are never as bad as they seemed to be. Even if there are little hiccups along the way, having a plan to deal with them and doing so is far better than the things that my mind is able to come up with and sitting by passively and waiting for things to happen. There is something quite therapeutic about being active in ones own fate.
> 
> So today I am starting with a clean slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many, many great ideas for all kinds of cool designs and all I need to do is get busy with them and make them happen. My mind is free and full and I feel great about all the wonderful things today will bring. It certainly was worth the time I spent to get to this point.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Wednesday!


... and we Start All Over Again… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little Distractions*

I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.

Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?

I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.

The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:










I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.

More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .

Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.










I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.

And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:










I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.

I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)

I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?

I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Distractions*
> 
> I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.
> 
> Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?
> 
> I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.
> 
> The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.
> 
> More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .
> 
> Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.
> 
> And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.
> 
> I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)
> 
> I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


ya gotta luv this internet thing. It's kinda like the old Yellow pages saying: "let your fingers do the walkin", instead, it's let your eyeballs do the shoppin.. I do it all the time, and really can easily go nutz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Distractions*
> 
> I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.
> 
> Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?
> 
> I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.
> 
> The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.
> 
> More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .
> 
> Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.
> 
> And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.
> 
> I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)
> 
> I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


Yes Roger! It is like a 'world yellow pages' *with pictures*! There are many days when both Keith and I get side tracked and wander off into cyber space and start watching videos, reading articles and so forth. Are they really "wasted time" though? I don't think so! I can't tell you how many times I have stumbled across something really cool and interesting while I was looking for something else. Much of the stuff is useful - if not now, then later on - and even if it isn't, it is always kind of fun! We just need to watch so that we don't get too lost when we have deadlines. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Distractions*
> 
> I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.
> 
> Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?
> 
> I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.
> 
> The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.
> 
> More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .
> 
> Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.
> 
> And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.
> 
> I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)
> 
> I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


ooh no one more way to get sidetracked …. if there wasn´t enoff already

outsorching those clips ain´t bad …. even though it gave me a silly picture imaging you 
sitting on the porch trying to fold them with a plier ….. LOL

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Distractions*
> 
> I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.
> 
> Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?
> 
> I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.
> 
> The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.
> 
> More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .
> 
> Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.
> 
> And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.
> 
> I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)
> 
> I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


I love this, so cute! 
Also, erasers are basically felt. Could you glue felt to a cute shape and make a fun eraser to go with it?


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Distractions*
> 
> I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.
> 
> Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?
> 
> I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.
> 
> The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.
> 
> More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .
> 
> Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.
> 
> And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.
> 
> I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)
> 
> I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


Play Time…

... cats love to play with mice… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Distractions*
> 
> I never know what is going to trigger an idea. More so than not, when I am looking for something, I can't find anything suitable but when I least expect it, something jumps out at me.
> 
> Every project idea that I see isn't always what I would call 'original.' But I don't think that it always has to be. Lots of times I will see stuff that is already available or on the market that is a cute idea, but I think of how I can modify it or improve on it so that people can make it themselves (and usually improve on the design a bit!) Building on ideas like that is something that has not only been successful for me, but also fun. I do that a lot with cooking, too. If I taste something I like, I try to make it at home and usually I can come close to the original recipe. Sometimes I even do it one better by adding more of what I like the best (like cheese!) and it works out very well. So why not do the same with woodworking, too?
> 
> I usually spend the first couple hours of each day going through mail and surfing the net for pictures and stuff to present here on the blog. All the silly cat pictures and things of that nature are the result of various searches I do at this time depending on which subject I wish to emphasize. Lots of times, in my internet travels, I go off on a tangent and follow a path to something totally unrelated to what I was originally searching for. It is at these times that I find some of my best inspirations.
> 
> The other day, I was looking for something 'cat' and I came across these silly paper clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were exceedingly clever. While I am not one to impulse buy and spend money foolishly on a regular basis, I do have my weak moments and veered off my original path of thought and found where I could order some of these cute office helpers. It seems they were available on Ebay for a fairly cheap price and when I saw that they had free shipping, it was the deciding factor. A couple of clicks of the mouse later and they are on their way here to thrill and entertain me. After all, they were not only adorable, but useful too.
> 
> More importantly, from that place in cyber space I was brought to a whole different train of thought - fun office supplies. How nice to have something that isn't only useful, but fun and entertaining at the same time. Turning something that is ordinary and mundane into something that is not only fun but still functional would be appealing to most people, wouldn't it? I browsed on . . .
> 
> Another item that I thought to be fun and cute was the kitty head shaped chalk board that I used as a picture in yesterday's blog. I did a search and I found that yes, indeed there were many different shaped boards of that nature, of all different animals. Coincidentally, about two weeks ago I received a nice bottle of Chalkboard paint from DecoArt and I had planned on using it for designing some projects. Everything was falling into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started thinking through how I would make this project into something that everyone would love making. I would need to keep it simple, but I wanted it to be functional and fun too. While I liked the head of the kitty in the picture I used yesterday, I thought that I could greatly improve on the idea. I didn't like the chalk hanging from the string, as I felt that it would be constantly slipping out and not be practical to have it held that way. I also wanted something that could not only be mounted on a wall, but also on the refrigerator or even standing up on a desk or dresser in a kids room. Giving all these options would not only make the pattern more functional, but add to the value.
> 
> And then there was the shape itself. I wanted a full cat, and while there are many silhouettes of cats available on the net, I chose to draw one myself so that it would be completely original. I came up with an idea for holding the chalk, too and I think it is a fun answer to the hanging string. I think the project (while simple) is really looking good so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to get some chalk today, and I will do that while I am in Yarmouth after seeing the accountant. I got everything cut and all I need to do is paint and finish things up. I am happy and somewhat excited about this unexpected project idea and I think that it is something that will appeal to many. While it is a simple project, I think that it is one that many people will want to make. Its simplicity along with the functionality and eye appeal will make it something that would not only be fun for gifts, but also something that would be good to sell at shows and craft fairs and make several of in a relatively short amount of time. And to think it all came from chasing some kitty shaped paper clips! Go figure.
> 
> I suppose if I want to rationalize things out, I can say that buying those paper clips paid off in the long run. (And they haven't even arrived here yet!)
> 
> I am very happy with the distraction that I encountered the other day and I feel like it opened my eyes to a world of possibilities for designs. What could be more fun?
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Remember to allow those little distractions in from time to time. You never know where they will lead you.


Mrs. N - You are a sweetie! I just returned from the store and was very disappointed because all they had (at Staples) was a clunky, regular, boring eraser. I think I will take you up on your idea and make something much cuter using felt and a fun-shaped handle! Thanks so much for the idea! I will keep you posted. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Not Out of the Woods Yet With This Design*

I've come to a point in the new project where I have to put my thinking cap on. While everything for the most part was going smoothly, I came across some things that I feel need to be changed.

I didn't have much of a chance to work on it yesterday because we needed to go to Yarmouth and meet with the accountant. Our appointment was mid-morning and since it takes us about 45 minutes to get there, after writing here and getting the regular morning stuff done, it left no time to do anything before we walked out the door. The meeting with her went well, and I was happy that I took the time earlier and everything was in order. I got some good answers regarding my business, as some of my circumstances had changed. I also had some questions on whether it is best to leave the business in the US or bring it here to Canada, and which would be of the most benefit to me. Since a large majority of my customers are located in the US, it made sense to keep things based there, which was a great relief to me. After all, I finally have everything running smoothly regarding banks, the website, etc., and with the assistance of both my son and Leldon (who is on standby to cut wood pieces and ship them for me if necessary) I feel that we are doing well at covering the bases in the production department and also managing the finances from that side of things. It is great to have people that I trust to help out, and I am very grateful.

The documents I gave here were complete and in good order, and as far as the taxes go, all that is needed is to get the bottom line of what I will be paying. I am not too concerned about it because I have earmarked money set aside for just those purposes. I have learned from the past to do so and I am ready so there should be no surprises. There is much to be said to prepare for what is inevitable and not be scrambling around as those due dates approach. I am sure that next year will be even easier, as my new accounting system is in place and for the most part 'fool proof' (or should I say 'Sheila proof?') Even I will be able to keep up with it with minimal effort - no matter how busy I become.

After the meeting, we decided to stay in town for a while and shop for a couch. There are four furniture stores in the Yarmouth area and we are in sad need of a new couch. Many of you have seen our set up from my shop pictures and know from reading that we live in a small place. Our 'office' is here on our couch, with our monitors on each end and a 50" screen in the middle which serves as our TV, but is also networked to Keith's computer and can be used as a second monitor for him. It is all a very handy setup that still allows our living area to look somewhat 'normal' even though it is our office and our work space.

As a result of this configuration, we wind up spending a great deal of time sitting on the couch. While our current couch is only four years old and hardly an eyesore, it isn't great for support. The cushions are quite soft and marshmallow-y and after several hours of sitting there, my back doesn't feel very good. I do feel much better since we joined the gym last fall, but I still get sore after a while and we decided we just need something with a bit more support. So the day was spent going to the four places and looking to see what was available.

After much comparing, we found a really nice one that will suit our purposes very well. It is very well made and even has incremental recliners on both ends so we can change positions from sitting to fully reclining. I ordered up and it will be about 12 weeks for them to make it up and deliver it (perhaps less they say) and I am very excited about having a new and comfortable place to sit when I am on my computer, which is several hours each day. It will be really a nice upgrade for both of us and will make things much more enjoyable.

After that, we had a few errands in town, one of which was going to Staples and getting an eraser and chalk for the chalkboard that I am working on. I was hoping to find a mini-eraser or something smaller than a standard size, but all they had were the larger clunky erasers that we used to use in grammar school. I figured that something was better than nothing, so I got two of them and that was that.

Then I came home to my mail and comments and there was one comment in particular that was really helpful. MrsN had mentioned making my own erasers out of felt, and it really struck a chord with me. I never really considered that option, but I am thinking through at what a wonderful idea it would be to make this project fun and unique. (Thank you so much, Katie!) I have a couple of ideas going around in my mind, but I am still thinking about them and how I will make them work for my purposes. I need to go to the store here today and get some black felt and play around with some ideas that I have today and I am sure that I will be able to come up with something that will work for it. I just have to see.

So I am not out of the woods yet with this project, but I think I will enjoy working on this today and seeing what I can come up with. This is the part of the job that I really like - solving problems and making things work while making things look cute and interesting. I look forward to figuring this out and coming up with cool solution.

I don't have a good picture for today's blog. Since I didn't really make progress on the project, there is nothing new to show you. I don't think a couch picture would be good either.  So here's another good "I can has Cheezeburger" cat for your morning entertainment (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) I hope it makes you smile.










Have a good Friday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Out of the Woods Yet With This Design*
> 
> I've come to a point in the new project where I have to put my thinking cap on. While everything for the most part was going smoothly, I came across some things that I feel need to be changed.
> 
> I didn't have much of a chance to work on it yesterday because we needed to go to Yarmouth and meet with the accountant. Our appointment was mid-morning and since it takes us about 45 minutes to get there, after writing here and getting the regular morning stuff done, it left no time to do anything before we walked out the door. The meeting with her went well, and I was happy that I took the time earlier and everything was in order. I got some good answers regarding my business, as some of my circumstances had changed. I also had some questions on whether it is best to leave the business in the US or bring it here to Canada, and which would be of the most benefit to me. Since a large majority of my customers are located in the US, it made sense to keep things based there, which was a great relief to me. After all, I finally have everything running smoothly regarding banks, the website, etc., and with the assistance of both my son and Leldon (who is on standby to cut wood pieces and ship them for me if necessary) I feel that we are doing well at covering the bases in the production department and also managing the finances from that side of things. It is great to have people that I trust to help out, and I am very grateful.
> 
> The documents I gave here were complete and in good order, and as far as the taxes go, all that is needed is to get the bottom line of what I will be paying. I am not too concerned about it because I have earmarked money set aside for just those purposes. I have learned from the past to do so and I am ready so there should be no surprises. There is much to be said to prepare for what is inevitable and not be scrambling around as those due dates approach. I am sure that next year will be even easier, as my new accounting system is in place and for the most part 'fool proof' (or should I say 'Sheila proof?') Even I will be able to keep up with it with minimal effort - no matter how busy I become.
> 
> After the meeting, we decided to stay in town for a while and shop for a couch. There are four furniture stores in the Yarmouth area and we are in sad need of a new couch. Many of you have seen our set up from my shop pictures and know from reading that we live in a small place. Our 'office' is here on our couch, with our monitors on each end and a 50" screen in the middle which serves as our TV, but is also networked to Keith's computer and can be used as a second monitor for him. It is all a very handy setup that still allows our living area to look somewhat 'normal' even though it is our office and our work space.
> 
> As a result of this configuration, we wind up spending a great deal of time sitting on the couch. While our current couch is only four years old and hardly an eyesore, it isn't great for support. The cushions are quite soft and marshmallow-y and after several hours of sitting there, my back doesn't feel very good. I do feel much better since we joined the gym last fall, but I still get sore after a while and we decided we just need something with a bit more support. So the day was spent going to the four places and looking to see what was available.
> 
> After much comparing, we found a really nice one that will suit our purposes very well. It is very well made and even has incremental recliners on both ends so we can change positions from sitting to fully reclining. I ordered up and it will be about 12 weeks for them to make it up and deliver it (perhaps less they say) and I am very excited about having a new and comfortable place to sit when I am on my computer, which is several hours each day. It will be really a nice upgrade for both of us and will make things much more enjoyable.
> 
> After that, we had a few errands in town, one of which was going to Staples and getting an eraser and chalk for the chalkboard that I am working on. I was hoping to find a mini-eraser or something smaller than a standard size, but all they had were the larger clunky erasers that we used to use in grammar school. I figured that something was better than nothing, so I got two of them and that was that.
> 
> Then I came home to my mail and comments and there was one comment in particular that was really helpful. MrsN had mentioned making my own erasers out of felt, and it really struck a chord with me. I never really considered that option, but I am thinking through at what a wonderful idea it would be to make this project fun and unique. (Thank you so much, Katie!) I have a couple of ideas going around in my mind, but I am still thinking about them and how I will make them work for my purposes. I need to go to the store here today and get some black felt and play around with some ideas that I have today and I am sure that I will be able to come up with something that will work for it. I just have to see.
> 
> So I am not out of the woods yet with this project, but I think I will enjoy working on this today and seeing what I can come up with. This is the part of the job that I really like - solving problems and making things work while making things look cute and interesting. I look forward to figuring this out and coming up with cool solution.
> 
> I don't have a good picture for today's blog. Since I didn't really make progress on the project, there is nothing new to show you. I don't think a couch picture would be good either.  So here's another good "I can has Cheezeburger" cat for your morning entertainment (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Friday!


I am so happy that I could help! I hope it works!
I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Out of the Woods Yet With This Design*
> 
> I've come to a point in the new project where I have to put my thinking cap on. While everything for the most part was going smoothly, I came across some things that I feel need to be changed.
> 
> I didn't have much of a chance to work on it yesterday because we needed to go to Yarmouth and meet with the accountant. Our appointment was mid-morning and since it takes us about 45 minutes to get there, after writing here and getting the regular morning stuff done, it left no time to do anything before we walked out the door. The meeting with her went well, and I was happy that I took the time earlier and everything was in order. I got some good answers regarding my business, as some of my circumstances had changed. I also had some questions on whether it is best to leave the business in the US or bring it here to Canada, and which would be of the most benefit to me. Since a large majority of my customers are located in the US, it made sense to keep things based there, which was a great relief to me. After all, I finally have everything running smoothly regarding banks, the website, etc., and with the assistance of both my son and Leldon (who is on standby to cut wood pieces and ship them for me if necessary) I feel that we are doing well at covering the bases in the production department and also managing the finances from that side of things. It is great to have people that I trust to help out, and I am very grateful.
> 
> The documents I gave here were complete and in good order, and as far as the taxes go, all that is needed is to get the bottom line of what I will be paying. I am not too concerned about it because I have earmarked money set aside for just those purposes. I have learned from the past to do so and I am ready so there should be no surprises. There is much to be said to prepare for what is inevitable and not be scrambling around as those due dates approach. I am sure that next year will be even easier, as my new accounting system is in place and for the most part 'fool proof' (or should I say 'Sheila proof?') Even I will be able to keep up with it with minimal effort - no matter how busy I become.
> 
> After the meeting, we decided to stay in town for a while and shop for a couch. There are four furniture stores in the Yarmouth area and we are in sad need of a new couch. Many of you have seen our set up from my shop pictures and know from reading that we live in a small place. Our 'office' is here on our couch, with our monitors on each end and a 50" screen in the middle which serves as our TV, but is also networked to Keith's computer and can be used as a second monitor for him. It is all a very handy setup that still allows our living area to look somewhat 'normal' even though it is our office and our work space.
> 
> As a result of this configuration, we wind up spending a great deal of time sitting on the couch. While our current couch is only four years old and hardly an eyesore, it isn't great for support. The cushions are quite soft and marshmallow-y and after several hours of sitting there, my back doesn't feel very good. I do feel much better since we joined the gym last fall, but I still get sore after a while and we decided we just need something with a bit more support. So the day was spent going to the four places and looking to see what was available.
> 
> After much comparing, we found a really nice one that will suit our purposes very well. It is very well made and even has incremental recliners on both ends so we can change positions from sitting to fully reclining. I ordered up and it will be about 12 weeks for them to make it up and deliver it (perhaps less they say) and I am very excited about having a new and comfortable place to sit when I am on my computer, which is several hours each day. It will be really a nice upgrade for both of us and will make things much more enjoyable.
> 
> After that, we had a few errands in town, one of which was going to Staples and getting an eraser and chalk for the chalkboard that I am working on. I was hoping to find a mini-eraser or something smaller than a standard size, but all they had were the larger clunky erasers that we used to use in grammar school. I figured that something was better than nothing, so I got two of them and that was that.
> 
> Then I came home to my mail and comments and there was one comment in particular that was really helpful. MrsN had mentioned making my own erasers out of felt, and it really struck a chord with me. I never really considered that option, but I am thinking through at what a wonderful idea it would be to make this project fun and unique. (Thank you so much, Katie!) I have a couple of ideas going around in my mind, but I am still thinking about them and how I will make them work for my purposes. I need to go to the store here today and get some black felt and play around with some ideas that I have today and I am sure that I will be able to come up with something that will work for it. I just have to see.
> 
> So I am not out of the woods yet with this project, but I think I will enjoy working on this today and seeing what I can come up with. This is the part of the job that I really like - solving problems and making things work while making things look cute and interesting. I look forward to figuring this out and coming up with cool solution.
> 
> I don't have a good picture for today's blog. Since I didn't really make progress on the project, there is nothing new to show you. I don't think a couch picture would be good either.  So here's another good "I can has Cheezeburger" cat for your morning entertainment (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Friday!


hello
You could possiably cut the big eraser down to a smaller size


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Out of the Woods Yet With This Design*
> 
> I've come to a point in the new project where I have to put my thinking cap on. While everything for the most part was going smoothly, I came across some things that I feel need to be changed.
> 
> I didn't have much of a chance to work on it yesterday because we needed to go to Yarmouth and meet with the accountant. Our appointment was mid-morning and since it takes us about 45 minutes to get there, after writing here and getting the regular morning stuff done, it left no time to do anything before we walked out the door. The meeting with her went well, and I was happy that I took the time earlier and everything was in order. I got some good answers regarding my business, as some of my circumstances had changed. I also had some questions on whether it is best to leave the business in the US or bring it here to Canada, and which would be of the most benefit to me. Since a large majority of my customers are located in the US, it made sense to keep things based there, which was a great relief to me. After all, I finally have everything running smoothly regarding banks, the website, etc., and with the assistance of both my son and Leldon (who is on standby to cut wood pieces and ship them for me if necessary) I feel that we are doing well at covering the bases in the production department and also managing the finances from that side of things. It is great to have people that I trust to help out, and I am very grateful.
> 
> The documents I gave here were complete and in good order, and as far as the taxes go, all that is needed is to get the bottom line of what I will be paying. I am not too concerned about it because I have earmarked money set aside for just those purposes. I have learned from the past to do so and I am ready so there should be no surprises. There is much to be said to prepare for what is inevitable and not be scrambling around as those due dates approach. I am sure that next year will be even easier, as my new accounting system is in place and for the most part 'fool proof' (or should I say 'Sheila proof?') Even I will be able to keep up with it with minimal effort - no matter how busy I become.
> 
> After the meeting, we decided to stay in town for a while and shop for a couch. There are four furniture stores in the Yarmouth area and we are in sad need of a new couch. Many of you have seen our set up from my shop pictures and know from reading that we live in a small place. Our 'office' is here on our couch, with our monitors on each end and a 50" screen in the middle which serves as our TV, but is also networked to Keith's computer and can be used as a second monitor for him. It is all a very handy setup that still allows our living area to look somewhat 'normal' even though it is our office and our work space.
> 
> As a result of this configuration, we wind up spending a great deal of time sitting on the couch. While our current couch is only four years old and hardly an eyesore, it isn't great for support. The cushions are quite soft and marshmallow-y and after several hours of sitting there, my back doesn't feel very good. I do feel much better since we joined the gym last fall, but I still get sore after a while and we decided we just need something with a bit more support. So the day was spent going to the four places and looking to see what was available.
> 
> After much comparing, we found a really nice one that will suit our purposes very well. It is very well made and even has incremental recliners on both ends so we can change positions from sitting to fully reclining. I ordered up and it will be about 12 weeks for them to make it up and deliver it (perhaps less they say) and I am very excited about having a new and comfortable place to sit when I am on my computer, which is several hours each day. It will be really a nice upgrade for both of us and will make things much more enjoyable.
> 
> After that, we had a few errands in town, one of which was going to Staples and getting an eraser and chalk for the chalkboard that I am working on. I was hoping to find a mini-eraser or something smaller than a standard size, but all they had were the larger clunky erasers that we used to use in grammar school. I figured that something was better than nothing, so I got two of them and that was that.
> 
> Then I came home to my mail and comments and there was one comment in particular that was really helpful. MrsN had mentioned making my own erasers out of felt, and it really struck a chord with me. I never really considered that option, but I am thinking through at what a wonderful idea it would be to make this project fun and unique. (Thank you so much, Katie!) I have a couple of ideas going around in my mind, but I am still thinking about them and how I will make them work for my purposes. I need to go to the store here today and get some black felt and play around with some ideas that I have today and I am sure that I will be able to come up with something that will work for it. I just have to see.
> 
> So I am not out of the woods yet with this project, but I think I will enjoy working on this today and seeing what I can come up with. This is the part of the job that I really like - solving problems and making things work while making things look cute and interesting. I look forward to figuring this out and coming up with cool solution.
> 
> I don't have a good picture for today's blog. Since I didn't really make progress on the project, there is nothing new to show you. I don't think a couch picture would be good either.  So here's another good "I can has Cheezeburger" cat for your morning entertainment (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Friday!


That is a possibility, Dave. I just want to try to think of something cuter.  We'll see what I can come up with.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Out of the Woods Yet With This Design*
> 
> I've come to a point in the new project where I have to put my thinking cap on. While everything for the most part was going smoothly, I came across some things that I feel need to be changed.
> 
> I didn't have much of a chance to work on it yesterday because we needed to go to Yarmouth and meet with the accountant. Our appointment was mid-morning and since it takes us about 45 minutes to get there, after writing here and getting the regular morning stuff done, it left no time to do anything before we walked out the door. The meeting with her went well, and I was happy that I took the time earlier and everything was in order. I got some good answers regarding my business, as some of my circumstances had changed. I also had some questions on whether it is best to leave the business in the US or bring it here to Canada, and which would be of the most benefit to me. Since a large majority of my customers are located in the US, it made sense to keep things based there, which was a great relief to me. After all, I finally have everything running smoothly regarding banks, the website, etc., and with the assistance of both my son and Leldon (who is on standby to cut wood pieces and ship them for me if necessary) I feel that we are doing well at covering the bases in the production department and also managing the finances from that side of things. It is great to have people that I trust to help out, and I am very grateful.
> 
> The documents I gave here were complete and in good order, and as far as the taxes go, all that is needed is to get the bottom line of what I will be paying. I am not too concerned about it because I have earmarked money set aside for just those purposes. I have learned from the past to do so and I am ready so there should be no surprises. There is much to be said to prepare for what is inevitable and not be scrambling around as those due dates approach. I am sure that next year will be even easier, as my new accounting system is in place and for the most part 'fool proof' (or should I say 'Sheila proof?') Even I will be able to keep up with it with minimal effort - no matter how busy I become.
> 
> After the meeting, we decided to stay in town for a while and shop for a couch. There are four furniture stores in the Yarmouth area and we are in sad need of a new couch. Many of you have seen our set up from my shop pictures and know from reading that we live in a small place. Our 'office' is here on our couch, with our monitors on each end and a 50" screen in the middle which serves as our TV, but is also networked to Keith's computer and can be used as a second monitor for him. It is all a very handy setup that still allows our living area to look somewhat 'normal' even though it is our office and our work space.
> 
> As a result of this configuration, we wind up spending a great deal of time sitting on the couch. While our current couch is only four years old and hardly an eyesore, it isn't great for support. The cushions are quite soft and marshmallow-y and after several hours of sitting there, my back doesn't feel very good. I do feel much better since we joined the gym last fall, but I still get sore after a while and we decided we just need something with a bit more support. So the day was spent going to the four places and looking to see what was available.
> 
> After much comparing, we found a really nice one that will suit our purposes very well. It is very well made and even has incremental recliners on both ends so we can change positions from sitting to fully reclining. I ordered up and it will be about 12 weeks for them to make it up and deliver it (perhaps less they say) and I am very excited about having a new and comfortable place to sit when I am on my computer, which is several hours each day. It will be really a nice upgrade for both of us and will make things much more enjoyable.
> 
> After that, we had a few errands in town, one of which was going to Staples and getting an eraser and chalk for the chalkboard that I am working on. I was hoping to find a mini-eraser or something smaller than a standard size, but all they had were the larger clunky erasers that we used to use in grammar school. I figured that something was better than nothing, so I got two of them and that was that.
> 
> Then I came home to my mail and comments and there was one comment in particular that was really helpful. MrsN had mentioned making my own erasers out of felt, and it really struck a chord with me. I never really considered that option, but I am thinking through at what a wonderful idea it would be to make this project fun and unique. (Thank you so much, Katie!) I have a couple of ideas going around in my mind, but I am still thinking about them and how I will make them work for my purposes. I need to go to the store here today and get some black felt and play around with some ideas that I have today and I am sure that I will be able to come up with something that will work for it. I just have to see.
> 
> So I am not out of the woods yet with this project, but I think I will enjoy working on this today and seeing what I can come up with. This is the part of the job that I really like - solving problems and making things work while making things look cute and interesting. I look forward to figuring this out and coming up with cool solution.
> 
> I don't have a good picture for today's blog. Since I didn't really make progress on the project, there is nothing new to show you. I don't think a couch picture would be good either.  So here's another good "I can has Cheezeburger" cat for your morning entertainment (http://icanhascheezburger.com/) I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Friday!


eraisers out of felt …. that was a new one to me 
I look forward to see how that work

talking about shopping …...........................help needed … 8 hours ago
I´m sitting here at the desk ripping hair of … just entered over the doorstep
½ hour earlyer after me ans Silke has been on the main island in Odense shopping center 
what do I do …. gave her more or less carte blanc in several stores with accesseries and clothe
that was aimed for her age of a young teenager …... does she found something that she liked 
no .. no…. and no 
here I thought it was every females dream of having a carte blanc to get what they want 
and go on a shopping rampage …. not that the moneycard didn´t get hot today
and is in the freezer now to cool down but that was only fun stuff we bought like 
a mega calculator and a mega pencil …. yep kingzice they were 
and we found the gift for her mothers birthday in July 
but nothing to the young lady …........................ is it so that females only find it fun to shop
when there is no money on the mastercard …..... 
neither did we have time to go to the nearby toolshop to see the rebuild invatory they have made 
and had 30% of this week becourse of the reopening not that I like to shop there since most of what they
have is in the lower end quality but sometimes they have nice things for sheap money if you
know what you can expect

well if Silke is happy with the day I´m too since the tour was for her

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*We Can Chalk Another One Up!*

While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.

The final project looks like this:










I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.

I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:










I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.

For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:










This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.

The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.

The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.










Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.

In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:










The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.










I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)

All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.

Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


very neat. It must be a left-handed chalk holder? lol, jus kiddin. this would be better than my 10,000 post-it notes I have stuck everywhere for reminding me of this n that.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Hi, Roger:
I keep a list that is stuck to the refrigerator with a magnet, but the top of the pad keep tearing away from the cardboard backing because of the weight of the paper. It looks sloppy and is a pain in the butt. I like the idea of the board because the black looks nice and clean. I think I will keep one here on my own refrigerator. (PS - I always look left handed because I need to take the picture with my right hand! I am not good at left-handed pictures.)

I am glad you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Morning Sheila,

I like it. when I first realized it sas a chalk board I was thinking how to turn the color scheme to work with white board dry erase markers. I know they have paint on surfaces. I need a violin or some musical outline or maybe staff paper. I promise if I steal your idea I wont try to sell anything like it. I think you really got the shape of the cat life like. I have been cat-less since early fall when Leo, our calico tom had to be put down. The old boy was 18 and quite the elderly feline gentleman, but he had a full life. Your cat reminds me of Leo's brother, Raider, who was jet black with the silkiest short hair. We found him along with two other kittens in the litter of a wild cat that was killed. We had a huge apple tree that had a hollow part of the trunk. This cat always had her kittens in the tree. When we saw her in the road I went to look to see if there were kittens and found them. They were about three days old when the mom was killed and we tried to save the kittens. two of them died before the night was out but Raider made it. He was a great hunter and would always bring his trophies to the back door. I think he shared with the wild feline population which were all related to him. That is another story.

Well raider was long muscalar and sleek like a small panther, and the silouette (sp?) you cut caught him perfectly.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Excellent, Sheila. Here are you left handed? All the cleverest people are you know!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Thanks, Ham. I also enjoyed hearing about your cats. My first cat we got when I was about three. Her name was Cindy because she was jet black and named for cinders. Her fur was shiny and sleek and we had her until I was sixteen. Just a beautiful cat and a good friend (after we grew up enough not to chase her!) I drew the cat here from a back lit photograph of a cat in a window. I liked the pose, too and thought it would be nice. I needed one 'bulky' enough to make a decent writing surface and this one did OK.

Hi, Martyn: No - I am right handed. But I AM a natural blonde so I am sure that adds to my 'cleverness'. 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Sheila,

Yet another winner - this looks great and provides a use. Winner!

You know, if you were to use a piece of whiteboard for the cat and cut out black mice you could have a dry-erase cat!

Feel free to use my suggestion - just throw some cash my way when the millions of dollars roll in. ;-)

Take care!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Thanks for the idea, Bob. I don't know where to get the white board, but I will suggest it in the instructions. I know lots of people like dry erase as opposed to chalk these days - a bit cleaner I think - but I like either.

As for the 'first million' I promise to throw some your way when I reach it (IF I am even able to throw anything by then!) Glad you enjoy it! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


you have a winner here sheila

a 'just right' project 
with endless variations

congratulations !


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


'lol', David.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Sheila,

Check this out: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pacon-Corporation-Dry-Erase-Rolls-Adhesive-18-x20-6-RL-White/16353303?findingMethod=rr

Or, you could go to the source of everything now-a-days - Amazon!
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=490746011

Instead of painting the cat, just stick this to it - instant dry erase kitty!

;-)

-bob


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


This is interesting stuff but not wishing to be awkward, Bob. I think the cat looks better, black.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Hum. . . I was looking into something like that Bob, but from the reviews I read most of the stuff is far from 'fool proof'. I have some other ideas that I want to check out though for those who prefer dry erase to black boards.

Myself - I like the look of the black boards. The silhouettes look awesome dark like this. I know that is a personal preference though and I do respect the others that want to find white boards. I am seeing what I can come up with. I see there is a paint for making white dry-erase surfaces, but the reviews on them weren't very positive and the cost was high (about $30 for the kit - it is a two part system) The joy of using the DecoArt paint is that the 2 oz bottle cost only $2 and the 8 oz is only $6 (at DecoArt.com - I am sure you will be able to get it on sale at Michael's or other craft suppiers) The link to the Decoart site is here:

Decoart Chalkboard Painthttps://www.decoart.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=D&Category_Code=CP

I put three coats on this board and I probably used about half an ounce.

I want to keep this project fast, easy and cost effective so those who do craft shows can make a bunch up and hopefully make a decent profit on them selling them.

I do appreciate your thoughts though and it is good to know what others are thinking and may be looking for.

Take care and thanks!  Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Very COOL!

I think you've Got it!

How did you fasten the shelf to the cat?

Nice eraser!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Can Chalk Another One Up!*
> 
> While simple, this latest project took a little figuring out. As I stated yesterday, I wasn't really happy with some of the things that I initially drew and like many of the projects I design, it took some revisions to get it how I wanted it to be. I know sometimes people think I just draw, cut and I am done, but lots of times there are some little things that don't go together quite right or feel right and I have to tweak things just a bit and re-cut or remake them. Other times things get totally scrapped and I have to start over. Fortunately for me, this project wasn't too bad and while there were some revisions that needed to be made, I do like the outcome.
> 
> The final project looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity of it, and also the cuteness. I have to offer a million thanks again to MrsN (Katie) for her suggestion of making my own felt eraser. I actually bought an eraser at Staples, but it was one of those square and clunky foamy type things and was just "Meh." Besides - since I wanted this chalk board to be stuck on the refrigerator, how the heck would I keep the eraser handy without leaving it on a the counter? That's all people need is something else to clutter up their counters. Not to mention getting in the way of food items and making things overall messy. Not good.
> 
> I decided to make the eraser something that would go with the kitty theme and cut this simple, but cute paw print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it tan so the paw prints would show up nicely. They are cut of 1/8" overlay pieces and glued on separately.
> 
> For the eraser itself, I made a base of plywood and wrapped it in felt. I also slid in a thin rare earth magnet between the layers and glued it so that it wouldn't fall out. I love these rare earth magnets (available from Lee Valley Tools) and have lots more projects in mind using them. They are so strong that they will hold up to four layers of felt - although I only put them in two layers deep. I then glued the little felt/magnet packet to the bottom of the paw holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sticks up on the refrigerator very nicely. In testing it out, I think it did a decent job of erasing the board. There was still some residual writing left, but if I dampened it even slightly, every bit of the chalk erased. Now I don't know if that is because I didn't really let the chalkboard paint cure the full 24 hours (I was anxious to show it here!) or perhaps because it may need another coat of the paint to give a nice thick base. But either way it is very workable and I feel the eraser I made performed just as well as the one I purchased. I will do some more experimenting and give an updated report on it soon.
> 
> The next issue was the chalk tray. I wanted something cute yet functional so that the chalk would also be handy while the board was hanging. I had seen similar boards with the chalk held on by string, but I didn't feel that was practical and thought that having a dangling piece of chalk would be annoying every time you opened the refrigerator. Also, if any of you ever tried to tie a piece of chalk to string and have it hold, you know how frustrating it could be. Since this is something that I wanted to be fun for the kids too, I didn't want to go with that idea either.
> 
> The answer? Make a little tray that will hold the chalk and keep it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of the projects that I design, I try to use limited tools so that people can make them with just a scroll saw and a drill press and maybe a sander. While I could have routed a piece of wood for a shelf, I didn't want to include routing in the process. Keith suggested perhaps angling the shelf back toward the main board, but I thought that would be complicated and difficult and the cutting would have to be pretty perfect for gluing. I didn't want to do that, so I decided to make a little mice 'rail' that would hold the chalk onto the shelf.
> 
> In my first attempt, I had the tails much longer and flowing. But even with using the 1/4" plywood, which is quite strong, they seemed cumbersome and in the way when picking up the chalk pieces. I wound up going back to the scroll saw and taking off a good third of the ends of the tails and making them more compact, which strengthened the piece and made it easier for little fingers (and larger ones too!) to pick up the chalk. I think they still look fine and they do a great job of holding the chalk from falling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final step was adding on the magnets to the back, which was easily done with two part epoxy. Because of the amazing strength of the rare earth magnets, I only used 1/2" discs and they are quite sufficient. I used four of them just to be sure that the board wouldn't start to slide down each time you opened the refrigerator door and that worked quite well. The result is a simple yet solid project that is both fun and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had fun with this project. I am going to submit it to the magazine and see if they are interested in it. If not, I will be putting it on my site very shortly. I like it because it is fun and simple and I can think of so many shapes that would be appealing to both children and adults alike. While it didn't take the brain of Einstein to figure it out, there were some issues that needed some work to make it look nice and professional. I am even going to include instructions so that you can have it free standing on a counter or a dresser if you don't want to use the magnets. (And of course you can hang it on a wall)
> 
> All in all it was a good couple of days work. I hope you all enjoyed seeing this little project come to life. I am certain there will be more similar items to follow.
> 
> Have a fun Saturday! Take some time to play and do something creative!


Just used two part epoxy Joe. Clamped it up and it really holds well. The bottom of the shelf is the same quarter inch ply so there is enough to really hold. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Message Board Options*

I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.

I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.

In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.

The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.










A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.










While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.

There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?

Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.

I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.

DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint

I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.










As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.

As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.

Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


'Back to Black' then, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I agree, Martyn. The black is (by far) my overall favorite. The white boards look too - clinical in my opinion. I have never really been one to think like the masses though, so the options are here for those who want them. 

Have a good one! Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Good Morning Sheila,

I am afraid I might have misled you a bit. I think the blackboard is perfect for the cat. I would not even want a white cat board. I was thinking about taking the idea of a cut out board and making it into a white board. It might sound corny, but my idea was musical becasue of our family's interest: I am a bassist and guitarist and Julie is a violist. She plays Beethoven, I play Willie and Hank so we never compete. I think it would be cool to have note shaped surfaces, for your note so to speak. I don't know whether anyone makes it, but I wonder if there is dryerase coated masonite or MDF. I immediately thought of cutting the cat out of hardboard when you were talking about sanding it. Is there a scrolling reason not to use masonite or MDF? do your blades have to be sharper to cut it rather than tear it? I am not a scroller so I don't know how materials behave under your saws. I would expect that a plastic material is more likely to chip than be cut cleanly, but I supose that depends on how brittle the surface is.

It is a LONG way to a saltwater beach for me. When I was in language school I used to go to Asilomar Beach in Monterey, Ca and study. It was peaceful and calming to listen to the waves rolling in. The scenery was breathtaking as well. Now I live in flat, but that has its own beauty as well.

HAm


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas  for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


i made a very cheap 'whiteboard'
out of that 1/8th" masonite sold with the garbage vinyl paneling
in the big box stores

it used to be called 'thrift board" 
and comes with a slick/shiny white surface

it is the stuff you may have seen for kit/bath room 'sanitary' walls
in road side cafes and gas stations

i used permanent markers to graph lines to keep track of projects
then wrote information in erasable markers in the spaces
regular erasers or rags erases the temp. marks

the permanent ink can be removed with a damp lacquer thinner rag

the erasable markers come in multy-color packs
which the kids liked to write grafiti with

not the best but for $10 a 4'x8' sheet 
and $5 for the markers
it was a real deal

i did line an old shower with it once
but over the years of water
the surface started to blister


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


That 'whiteboard' is used a lot in self-assembly kitchen units in the UK. Personally though I think the term 'self-assembly' is misleading. I had a self assembly stool once. It just stayed in its packaging. No sign of movement. In the end *I* had to assemble it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Ham and David - Both great ideas:

Ham - I did hear from many about the possibility of making these boards white for dry erase purposes (I also post this blog on my Facebook and on my own site) While it isn't my own personal preference, it doesn't mean that I didn't like the idea. In fact, your thoughts of a violin or a musical note are excellent. I can see how LOTS of people would enjoy something like that. I have to get really busy drawing up some new patterns! 

For both of you - Yes! MDF is a consideration. I have a couple of pieces with the white backing that David is talking about (I think!) I had some dry erase markers that I bought for the class I had here and I stored them away and have to retrieve them to see how they work with the board. The one I have has a slightly textured surface, but it may still work well.

As far as cutting it on the scroll saw - it wouldn't be a problem at all. I have cut MDF that was 3/4" thick (for my See Creatures Eyeglass Holders) and I found that although it does dull the blade faster, it cuts just like anything else. It would work well for these simple designs and wouldn't be an issue at all using the right blade. I did find however that it was quite dusty and it was absolutely mandatory to wear a dust mask. Although I always cut in my little apartment with little problem, I don't like cutting quantities of MDF because the dust is so fine it is much more difficult to keep clean. While once in a while is OK, I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis.

And Martyn: I find 'self-cleaning ovens' to have the same problem. You watch. You wait. And nothing.  Very disappointing to say the least!

Thanks, guys!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


i like to take a stick and write in the dirt…unless a cat comes along a messes it up like a cat box, it does ok, and when i want to erase, i just use my boot, and start all over…of coarse on rainy days that method proves to be problematic…lol…....so i do keep a white board in the shop…i think you will come up with the best one…you always do…if all fails…ask pancakes…....hey i saw this cat yesterday on tv…he plays the piano…he is a very picky cat…pretty funny…well you have a great day…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


if you are near an old fridge /freezer that don´t work anymore
then bee ready for a few swetty hours and some DIY work 
and you wiill have all the panels you want for whiteboards and they are magnetic too

yah - yah I know you can´t use a scrollsaw on it … lol

the fastet one is to take the door of and you one … 10 sec. of work 
and the children can write on it 

have a great day yourself

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Message Board Options*
> 
> I really appreciate the thoughts and comments from yesterday's project. There were a lot of great ideas and it got me thinking in several new directions. I have lots of ideas for other chalkboard projects and I want to develop them, but I am also looking into adapting the patterns for dry erase boards, as several people suggested that.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience using dry erase products. While I did purchase a board last year to use when teaching the online Scroll Saw Class that I offered here on lumberjocks.com, I found that I only used it once or twice and wound up putting it in storage. If I remember correctly though, the surface of the board was quite slick and seemed like plastic.
> 
> In my search for creating your own dry erase boards, I found a range of products from paint to film that you stick on to surfaces to full sized boards. I did notice that just about every one of them was a bit costly and in reading reviews on the products, overall they weren't very positive.
> 
> The paint consisted of a two part system that needed to be mixed and then applied in several coats, allowing at least two hours drying time in between. This required some patience and I have found that isn't a trait that many people possess. There is a lot of room to make mistakes, too and all it would take is one batch not mixed exactly right to have faulty results. In reading the reviews, many people said it simply didn't work. Several of the reviewers went through the entire process they followed and it appeared (to me at least) that they did everything right. I went to more than one site to read up on it and the general consensus was the same. Besides that - the small kit that I saw available at Home Depot was listed at their site for a cost of $31.89 - which seemed to be a lot of money considering the given results. It was difficult to find a review of someone who was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second option I looked into was using a roll of dry erase material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this seemed like it would be a much less labor intensive method and somewhat more successful, I found the material also to be quite pricey. In doing some web searching, I saw that you could purchase it on 50" wide rolls at $19.95 per foot HERE. I also found some other brands at Amazon.com that looked a bit cheaper, but the reviews were still mixed. Overall though, I think that it would be a better choice than the paint and if someone really wanted to make it work, it would be possible to apply this to the surface of the wood before cutting and it would be OK. I don't know if I would recommend it though without trying it first, and I may pick up some of this covering in the near future and do my own experiments and see how it does before I can recommend it.
> 
> There would also be the additional issue of gluing on the bottom chalk tray to the material. Since the material would only be stuck on, you would either have to leave it off of the bottom edge or use some kind of screws or nails, making things more complicated. I would imagine you could get it to work though and I certainly don't want to close my mind to it and if it is possible. Why not give it a try?
> 
> Personally however, I just like the look of the black board better. Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like the dark silhouette of the board and feel that it looks warmer and is more attractive than the stark white of the dry erase board. I also like the ease of application and low cost of the chalkboard paint. I applied three good coats of it to the cat board, which measures 15" tall by 13" wide and I probably only used an ounce of paint, if that.
> 
> I need to be honest though and in my hurry to get the project done, I didn't sand after the initial coat of paint - something that I think will benefit this project greatly. I find that it is a little difficult to remove all the chalk with the dry eraser. However, by sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the eraser, it is immediately removed completely. So I am considering sanding and coating my own board again today. I didn't want to do so yesterday, as the label on the paint suggests a 24 hour curing time - another point that I disregarded in my hurry to show this project off. So today I will do a light hand sanding and re-coat the board and then in a couple of days I will let you know what the results are. I suppose my eagerness got the best of me.
> 
> DecoArt also offers the chalkboard paint in blue and pink. This could be nice for kids rooms and such. I really wish they made it in white or even other warmer and more contemporary colors. I can think of many applications for different colored boards. I am going to call my representative and see if she knows of any plans of them expanding the color line of the products, as I still think they are the way to go with this project. Besides their ease of use, they are very reasonable at approximately $2 per 2 oz bottle, $3.40 for 4 oz and $6 per 8 oz bottle. You can see them on their site here: DecoArt Chalkboard Paint
> 
> I kind of wish that they made a traditional green color too. While I know that there is a green chalkboard paint spray by Krylon, I much prefer the brush on method for application. I think that it is much less messy and easier to have a smooth application, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are all kinds of options available. When I create a design such as this, I like to give people choices so that they can adapt the pattern and design to their own needs and preferences. As far as I am concerned, the more versatile the design the better. I am sure too that I will be receiving many personal stories as to how others made this work for them, and that will be very helpful. It is always a learning process and I always learn a lot from others' experiences.
> 
> As for today, I am going to be writing instructions. I have three patterns to write and I don't want to get too far behind in things. It was cold and windy yesterday and when we went for our walk, we turned around before we were half way through. The wind off of the ocean was brutal and blowing right at us. It still looks windy today as the sun is rising and it seems like a good day to stay in and get some work done. I don't mind though. There will be plenty of time for road trips and days at the beach. I like to take each day as it is.
> 
> Thank you again for all the nice comments on the little chalk board. I already have ideas for several more and want to get at them soon. I was very encouraged by your positive response and I am happy that such a simple project is received so well.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


We have a note board that is just smooth white plastic-type material… a Whiteboard!
Might work with a white gloss enamel painted surface (don't know)

For marking, we use the
*
Expo 7-Piece Original Dry Erase Organizer Kit%

*Wipes off with a dry cloth or tissue…

Is really a COOL way to go…


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working on Pattern Packets*

I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.

One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.

In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.

The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.

I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.

While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.

As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.

On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.

Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.

It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.

I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.

As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.

Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.

Here is a picture of Coco:










She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.

I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


Sheila:

Really hope Coco is doing much better. We really get attached to our animals.

Skip


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


Coco looks like my Boris. 









We also have Rockie

















& Bullwinkle

NO, Natasha is not in the future…. lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


I don´t think you shuold worry too much Sheila 
our cat have this problem all the time … but usualy its becourse 
he fight with all the neighbourhoods cats … even though its many years since
he lost his stone he still is one of the biggest alfa type I have seen 
and he can back it up with a speed so the other cats still sit in the hole while he walk away
after the fight is over …. but I can see some of the younger cats gives him hard time 
now he is around eight-nine years 
its usualy over in two -tree days where he snorring around the clock

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


Thanks to all of you!

Roger - I love your kitties! Boris is especially handsome! I remember watching the Rocky and Bullwinkle show as a kid every Sunday. It is always good to leave room for a 'Natasha' if need be! This is the second reference to that show I have heard this week. KnotCurser did a great plaque with all kinds of cartoon silhouettes (newer and older ones) and Rocky and Bullwinkle were among them. You can see it HERE.

Dennis - I know I probably worry too much, but you never know. It turned out that she just pulled a muscle and she is on the mend. I am very relieved.


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.












Leo, who is now in kitty heaven.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


thnx Sheila. glad Coco is on the mend. my boys are an adventure! I did see that nice cartoon plaque. I didn't see my all-time fav, Foghorn Leghorn in there anywhere. but, still a gr8 project. @ HamS- sorry bout Leo


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


Yes, Ham - Leo is stunning! Sometimes it is the hardest thing in the world to lose a pet. I lost another dear cat named Jasmine just before coming to Canada. She was a Lilac Point Siamese. I had her for 15 years and when I took her in for shots to bring her to this country, something went wrong. At the vet's they couldn't believe she was 17 years old - they thought she was 4 or 5, but the shots did something to her and her kidneys shut down. It was devastating for me to go through that at a time when my life was changing so much. It took a while before I got another pet, but I missed having cats and that is when I got Richard and Coco from the shelter here near Digby. They were both abandoned as kittens and tiny and sickly. I think we all helped each other heal.

Roger - I think I read that Bob is going to do another plaque. Perhaps he will have Foghorn Leghorn on that one if you hint to him! I hope he puts Tigger too! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday, but everything was done at a relaxed pace which even made it better. I sanded and re-coated the chalk board, which I am going to allow to dry a bit more before trying it out, and I also got caught up on my mail. I then put together a pattern, and I worked on making a second packet for the painted pumpkin candle tray that I made last week, which will take a bit of doing.
> 
> One thing about painting patterns is that they are quite a bit more involved than woodworking ones generally. While the instructions for woodworking projects are pretty much cut and dry, instructions for painting are a bit more involved, as much of the instructions are bit absolute and it is very easy for one to go off in another direction. While this is perfectly fine (and even desirable) for many painters, it can be a bit intimidating for those who are newer to painting and are just learning. For this reason, I try to be as clear and concise as possible and really break things down into baby steps so that everyone can fully understand the process.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, it usually takes a couple of tries for me to get comfortable with the color choices myself. It is one thing to paint something nice, but another to be able to reproduce it over and over and have the same look. And while painting some things are pretty straight forward, others can be a bit more complicated in achieving the look we want.
> 
> The pumpkins on the tray were kind of like that. While they were in no way difficult, they were each made by using several layers of color to achieve the rich and warm effect. The first time I painted them, I wasn't quite sure which colors to use and it was a trial and error process. While the final result was good, I needed to document and simplify the steps that I took to get to the finished look. This wasn't difficult, but I had to organize things and break them down into a logical process that everyone would be able to follow and understand.
> 
> I cut all eight pumpkins out at a larger size and I decided that I was going to make a matching set of ornaments or magnets using the same characters on the tray. This way when I repainted them, it would give me a strong foothold in the process and I would document it along the way. I still had the colors that I used for the tray sitting on my painting table and by repainting them several times over, I would become more comfortable with getting them to look consistent and like the set on the tray. As with anything, practice makes perfect. It is rare that I would do something once and be able to call it a day. At least not for this level of painting where I am teaching the process in a packet. So I spent much of the rest of the day working on them. I didn't quite finish yet, but I should be just about done today.
> 
> While doing this does take a bit more time, it is good for me because it really familiarizes me with the process. When I painted the little skating pond last year, I made several sets even though I was quite meticulous about writing down the process as I created the first set. It did me good to paint the subsequent sets, and each time I did so I fine tuned the pattern so that others would be able to follow along easily and everything flowed nicely. I had no trouble finding homes for the extra pieces I painted, so doing things this was was certainly not a waste of time.
> 
> As for the pumpkins, I have taken several step-by-step pictures for each color family of them (there are lighter ones and darker ones) and this way even the beginners will be able to learn the process of multi-layered shading and recreate the process themselves. Of course, if one doesn't want to follow all the steps, that is their own decision. At least the information will be offered so that every packet is a teaching lesson. Well, that is my goal anyway.
> 
> On another note, my dear cat Coco seems to be in some distress. It began yesterday when I noticed that she was absent most of the day. While she does tend to tuck herself away from the boys (Pancakes and Richard) who tend to pick on her, she is still quite social with us and likes to interact on the days when we are working here. I knew there was something amiss when at meal time she stayed in her little bed/box that we made for her under my painting table. It is not like Coco to miss a meal. We were able to coax her out later on, but it seemed that she had trouble putting weight on her back legs. We brought her up on the couch and had her on a blanket where I offered her some water in a shallow bowl which she nearly finished. I tried to help her to see if she needed to use her box, and afterword, she did go to the kitchen and nibble some food. In watching her walk, she didn't look too bad, but there was definitely something wrong.
> 
> Later on, she settled on the bed for a bit, but when Rich came to see what she was up to, she hissed at him (something she doesn't normally do) and when she tried to stand she again cried out as if she was hurting. I made a bed for her in a corner where she likes to sleep, but she went back to under my painting table. I am sure she feels more protected there and if she isn't feeling well, it probably made her feel safe. She is still there this morning and when I reach down to pet her and talk to her, she does coo at me and seems friendly. But she does not come out.
> 
> It was a night that reminded me of when the kids were small and weren't feeling well. It was hard to relax knowing that she was not right. Keith (bless his heart) spent the night on the couch so he could watch over her and make sure that the boys didn't pick at her or pester her as they often do after we retire.
> 
> I am thinking a trip to the vet is in order if she doesn't seem better soon. When she came from the bedroom last night, she was limping noticeably. It appears that she hurt one of her back legs, but we can't figure out how. She is a large cat - probably larger than she should be, and that may be contributing to her pain. I have had cats for my entire life and I have never known one to sprain a leg, but it almost appears to be what happened. I am not sure.
> 
> As soon as the office opens, I will give a call in and we will take her in if necessary to see what is up. It makes me think of what a tough job the vets have diagnosing animals that are unable to speak. I only hope we come to the bottom of it soon.
> 
> Coco is only eight years old and all my cats are strictly indoor animals. I think both of these factors are to her favor and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. It is hard when someone you love is not feeling well - even if it is your pet.
> 
> Here is a picture of Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend. I have never had a pet with such a soft and gentle disposition. I hope she feels better soon so I can stop worrying. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> I hope this Monday is good for you. Have a good day.


thanks for the update on the patient 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Coco's Big Adventure*

Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.

I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.

Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.

As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.

I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)

On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.

I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.

When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.

When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.

The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.

It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?

When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.










Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:










Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.

Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:










She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.

Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.

I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.

Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.

Have a great day today!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


I am SO glad that this story ended well! We have three calico cats about the same age as Coco and can empathize at how important they are to one's life.

I don't care if you are a "Dog Person" or a "Cat Person" - having a pet of ANY type just makes one's life better!

A few years ago our miniature pincher passed away - prior to that we were actually criticized by a few of our friends for spending close to two thousand dollars on an operation so he could live without pain for four to five more years. To us it wasn't even a choice - it just had to be done.

I think we all should take time to spend a few extra minutes with our pets!

Sheila, I hope yours and Coco's day goes very well!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


I had a miniature doberman pinscher too, Bob! We got her when I was 13 and she had a good long life with us. We called her 'Cleo'. I remember I cried when we got her because of their mean reputation. My dad had picked her up as a stray. She was one of the nicest dogs that I have known. She loved everyone and used to get out and run to the park two doors down and the kids there taught her to go down the (double wide) slide! Everyone loved her. She did go after squirrels though. I had many a pocket of my winter coat ripped out when walking her and she would see a squirrel and try to take off after it. I finally learned to wear gloves when I walked her and not put my hands in my pocket! She was a great dog!

Yes, they are certainly wonderful friends! I wish you a great day, too! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


sounds like a happy ending. good deal. they luv boxes, and such. gotta be there to scope things over.  These guys n gals become our 4-legged family, after our 2-legged ones move out on their own… haha


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive.  Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Isn't that the truth, Roger!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Good news all around then, Sheila. Cats do worry you though, don't they.

A short while back Porgy was sneezing and generally hiding away. The vet reassured me there was nothing really serious wrong with him (his cat flu and hiv shots were up to date). Bess is similarly in good health. They're both 16 in a couple of months with no sign of quiting yet. I'm sure your three have many good years ahead of them.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


great news sheila

glad you are all feeling better

now back to your main duties


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks for the smile, David! When I brought it up on the screen, my three started to cheer!

Martyn - I am happy your two are doing so well. I always keep my kitties inside and read somewhere that their life expectancy is far longer than 'outdoor' cats. Growing up in Chicago, I witnessed some bad things that happened to outside animals and even here in the country, I hear of may instances of them being struck by cars (damn wheels again!) I hope you have many, many more happy years with Porgy and Bess, too!

Sheila


----------



## grunt62

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Glad all is well at home !

Just wanted to thank you publicly for your help and guidance as I ponder my entry into the scroll saw world.

Folks like you may Lumberjocks a great place.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks for the post. I came home from work with the flu. I dont have cats anymore, but remembering them makes me happy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Well, flu isn't good! Take care of yourself and rest. I am glad you took some time off.

Sheila


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Sheila as always I enjoy your posts. You have a great way of bringing us all into what you are doing. I was very happy to hear that Coco was fine after the visit to the Vet.

Just got notice of the Woodworkers Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I really enjoyed your class there last year. I was dissapointed to see you would not be back. I'm going to go and take a bunch of pics like last year and will post when I return.

I'm absolutely thrilled that John Wilson (Shaker Oval Box) will be giving two classes and I signed up immediately. While I have experience in building Shaker Oval Boxes, John is the master and I've always promissed myself that if I was close enough to one of his I would definately take it. Besides we can always learn from someone else even if it is only something small or subtle.

Thanks for all of your posts they are very interesting and certainly we have learned a lot from you.

Ken


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Coco's Big Adventure*
> 
> Since yesterday revolved around little more than taking care of my dear cat Coco, that is what today's blog is going to be about. I know it isn't woodworking or wood related, but since it occupied most of my day in one way or another, the page here would otherwise be blank. I hope you all understand.
> 
> I value my pets very highly. They are companions who offer friendship, comfort and blind devotion. I have had pets all of my life - both cats and dogs - and learned at a very young age how much of a positive influence they are to life. Through our pets we learn to care for other creatures, and also become the recipients of unconditional love. I have learned by nurturing and caring for our pets, we are rewarded with their undying devotion. It doesn't matter what we look like or if we have money or power or position. They take us at face value. Our kindness and care toward them is returned by trust and loyalty that is complete and lasts a lifetime. It is very rewarding, I think.
> 
> Knowing that Coco was in distress was quite a drain on me. While I hoped it was nothing serious, seeing her in pain and the change in her behaviour was quite unnerving. While she is definitely the quietest of my three cats, she was always visible (unless we had company.) It was so unlike her to hide away and be so reclusive. Often we hear of sick animals wandering off to die in peace and of course these terrible thoughts went through my mind. While I didn't quite think that she was dying, I knew that something was terribly wrong. It seemed that she wanted to come out of her corner, but every time she tried to stand she cried out in pain and sat down again. I was really worried.
> 
> As soon as the office was open, I phoned the vet to see if I could bring her in. Unfortunately, the vet was not to be in the office for the day, and I would need to make the trip to either Plympton, Digby or Yarmouth. I had had some negative experiences before with the Digby office, as they seemed to like to tack on charges and take advantage of people's attachment to their pets. I had heard stories from others, too with the same experiences from that office. Besides, it was just as far to Yarmouth and I understood the vet from our area worked out of that office too. So Yarmouth it was.
> 
> I called and was able to book an appointment for the early afternoon. That was good because it would allow us to go to Keith's parents and retrieve the carrier in the morning on the way home from the gym, which we did. We were able to hide it until it was time to go so Coco was none the wiser. We were able to scoop her up before she knew what was happening and get her secured and out the door. (It's funny how much pride we felt outsmarting a cat!)
> 
> On the ride there, she was very vocal. She obviously was not liking the thought of being in the car. I think that cats don't like anything that moves them besides their own feet. Wheels are something that cats have little or no use for. Feet are for moving, not wheels. I have never known a cat in my life that likes riding in a wagon, buggy, cart, stroller or any other object on wheels. To them, cars are just a bigger box on wheels and are just as useless as the other items mentioned. Only they are worse because they are faster.
> 
> I sat in the back seat I was able to open the top of the carrier and pet her as we rode, which seemed to calm her down quite a bit. By talking soothingly to her I believe she felt safer. I could feel her trust in me.
> 
> When we got to the vet, the office was full. There were probably six or so dogs - some very large ones, and it was then she remained completely quiet. I am sure she was happy at that moment that she was in a box and it helped her feel safe. She peered out the holes of the carrier and watched the activity with great interest, as if she was stalking something.
> 
> When our turn came, she was an A+ patient for the vet. I was also happy that the vet herself was a very quiet and soft spoken person, and I think it helped to sooth Coco. She went through the full exam like a trooper, and sat very quietly and allowed the vet to check all her limbs and gently prod her.
> 
> The final diagnosis was that she had a soft tissue injury to her one rear leg (a pulled muscle). She was given an injection to relax the muscles and I was given about a week's worth of pills for her to take. No follow up was necessary and the doc thought she should improve in a day or two.
> 
> It amazed me that on the ride home, Coco seemed to know that the worst of it was over. This time there was no crying in the car. I sat in the back seat once again with her, and had the carrier open, but this time she relaxed and put her head on her paws as if to sleep. She was content that she had been through the worst of it and it struck me as uncanny that she seemed to know she was heading home. Could the shot have taken effect that quickly?
> 
> When we arrived home, "Inspector 12" (Richard) and "Inspector 13" (Pancakes) had to check out the carrier and figure out what was up. They were quite comical in their evaluation of the carrier, and each took turns trying it on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, ultimately Richard won out. Even though he is the smallest of the group, he is still the one in charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes had no choice but to sit and wait his turn until Richard was bored with sitting in the carrier. After a few attempts (and swats to the head from Rich!) he gave up and just had to watch Rich have all the fun.
> 
> Most importantly, Coco seemed to be much better. While she still is limping a bit, she is no longer hiding in a corner and seems to be much more comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed out the remainder of the day, and everything is pretty much back to normal. I must say though that it drained me a lot, and I was pretty much useless for the remainder of the day. A nap would have been in order, but we arrived home a bit late for that so I took an easy night and didn't accomplish much.
> 
> Today will be a day to catch up on things. I did have good news that the magazine accepted my kitty chalkboard project so I need to box that up so I can send it out to them tomorrow. I also need to finish up on the instructions for my pumpkin candle tray (the painted one) and matching ornament pattern, as well as get to some new designing.
> 
> I am very relieved and happy that things turned out alright. Since Coco and Rich are only eight years old and Pancakes is only five, I hope to have many, many more years of happiness with them. I am so glad that this was nothing serious and we are on the road to recovery. They are a huge part of my life.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your kind wishes and emails. I received many of them yesterday and I am happy to have so many friends who realize the value of our wonderful pets. I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures you sent and posted, too. They are all such special friends for us.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hi, Ken:
Yes, it is just too much to make the trip this year. We would have loved to go, but both Keith and I feel that we need to keep the momentum going in the business from here at our home base. The show was wonderful, but they don't allow the same people to demonstrate in consecutive years and it kind of tipped the scales for us to stay home. Besides the cost of actually going there, the amount of time for preparation, being gone and recovery was a bit too much for us. Perhaps we will get there next year.

Making shaker boxes really sounds like it will be fun though. I, for one will enjoy seeing your pictures and hearing about the show. Be sure to blog about it.

I am glad you enjoy the blog here. Some days are more exciting than others but that is how life is, isn't it? I do my best to share what I learn along the way so that others can benefit from it too.

Have a great day and thanks for the nice comment. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Extra Day*

Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.

Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.

When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)

So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?

I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!

I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.

I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.

Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.

All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.










It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.

Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Good Morning Sheila,

I hate to post and run,but it is time to earn my daily bread. How long do you think it will take me to learn that the e comes before the i

Ham


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


What do you mean???


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


i think ham means 
shiela

it's all in the accent

he may use a cowboy gaelic drawl


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Yep…

*Everyone born today will live 4 times longer than the rest of us!*


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


You cannot know how many times I type, in exactly this order "S h i e l a BKSP Bksp Bksp leftarrow e i l a". I finally learned the proper spelling in German where it is always consistent. I, of course , slept through all my classes in English and never learned the rules.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Well, I am part German so maybe that is why it is spelled that way.  My dad was Irish and German and my mother's side was Bohemian.

That's OK - You can call me Scrollgirl! :


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


... you look like a KittyFrog now… LOL

I am almost 50% German & Bohemian… Mother's side.
... 50% English… Father's side…

I can't sprechen d deutch… in any way… except Dunka… & some other words…


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


By the Way, Rockler has some pretty good specials on today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Extra Day*
> 
> Every four years we get an extra day. I never really thought about it before, it really is something that is kind of special.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly have heard me wish from time to time for that evasive 48 hour day. There are so many things that I want to get done, that I am always looking for more time to complete everything. I suppose that my wish has come true and today is exactly that. Today we all received the gift of an additional 24 hours.
> 
> When you think about it a bit, February 29th is really a special day. If you were born on it, does it mean that you will only have a birthday every four years? The same for anniversaries. I know if my partner Keith had a birthday on February 29th it would drive him crazy. He is the type where everything has to be in order and fit in perfectly. Throwing in an extra day to the year every four would certainly not be acceptable to him. (I smile when I say that because I think I am far more easygoing then him. After all - I had kids and three cats. You learn to bend a lot as anyone can tell you!)
> 
> So what am I going to do with this extra day? Where do I begin?
> 
> I already started drawing my next project. I need to continue to work on that and I also need to finish up the pattern for the pumpkin tray. I was going to do that yesterday and ran out of time. I talked to my editor yesterday and she eagerly accepted the kitty chalk board for the magazine. While that means that I won't be able to offer it to my own customers until probably the beginning of July, I am working on some other things that hopefully will be equally cute and desirable. So far in my head they look good!
> 
> I talked to my liaison at DecoArt yesterday and inquired about whether they are thinking of making the chalkboard paint in other colors. While they now offer it in black, pink and blue, I would love to see it in white and also maybe traditional green. She informed me that they were going to discontinue the blue and pink, as sales for it were not what they hoped, but she did have some good news to share. It seems they are in the process of developing a new product called "Chalkboard Varnish" that is a clear varnish that can go over any acrylic paint color to make it into a chalk board. I like this idea and I am very excited over it. It really will open a world of possibilities design-wise and I think it is far more practical than limiting people to pink or blue. The black will still be made, I do believe, so the traditionalists will will be OK with that.
> 
> I put in to be one of the first testers of the product and I am certain that I will have a report for you here. Even if you don't scroll saw, making specialized boards can be something that you may want to incorporate into your regular everyday woodworking. I am really happy about it.
> 
> Finally, in speaking to my editor, we discussed some new directions that she is planning to take the magazine. After many years with the same editor, Robert Becker, he is retiring and Debbie McGowan is now going to be the new boss. I have worked with Debbie for many years and we have a wonderful working history together and I am looking forward to continuing a long relationship with her. She has some exciting new ideas to try for the magazine and asked if both Keith and I would like to be a part of them and we enthusiastically consented. It is good to change directions every now and then, as it will keep things fresh and exciting not only for the magazine, but for the readers, too.
> 
> All in all, I don't think I will have a difficult time filling up my 'extra day.' As usual, I will be leaping around from one thing to another and I am sure that before the day is over, there will be even more things in the mix to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure keeps things exciting and I look forward to each new challenge that is sent my way. It makes for a happy life.
> 
> Well, I had better get "hopping!" I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I don't speak either, Joe, although my grandparents on my mom's side spoke Czech (some)

Ham - I hope you got some good bargains! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Divided We Fall*

Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.

But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.

When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.

But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.

But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.

I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.

So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?

There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.

I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.

Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.

The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.

The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.

Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.

I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.

While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are 
wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.

So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:

"Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"

Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


well spoken words of wisdom. have a gr8 day


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Wise words to start our day. Not sure of the issue or issues) here but well enough. We can all get tied up in the small things of life and miss the bigger picture. Things will happen and most of them will not be changed by any interaction. Let well enough alone (a phrase I am trying to learn). Thanks for these words to start off my day.


----------



## grunt62

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Sheila

Very good post. Thanks for some wisdom this morning.

Sam


----------



## dbray45

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Sheila 
Good post and great observations. As you said, as things get tough, people are circling their wagons - it is in ways you didn't anticipate. How do they say it? "Recession is when your neighbor gets unemployed, Depression is when you get unemployed!" This can be said about many topics that people hold dear to their heart and all it takes is someone to push the right buttons in the right order and the result can be pretty robust. Everyone has different buttons but when things are tough, the buttons overlap others and people can get really upset over things that they would not normally give a second glance.

Do not dispair, hopefully things will iron out soon and all the people you "thought" you knew really are pretty much the way you thought of them before. Sit tight, take a deep breath, enjoy the sunset for tomorrow is a new begining. Your temperament, your hope, your love, your personallity shows in your work and it is beautiful. Keep that in your heart always.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Here, here.

Stand firm.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


it is my belief that our society (world-wide) is changing and we are evolving to something bigger and better. (The "Me To We" movement is one example).
Before we embrace this new way of living, as one world working together, we must burst through the bubble, the growing pains, the releasing of the old. 
As we try and shed the cloak of the past, of power and competition, there will be those who struggle to maintain the status quo. But it will be those who are guided by the united voice that will maintain their perspective through the struggles, not giving in to the urge of power, anger, etc.

May your voice continue to sing its glorious song of giving, sharing, caring, and seeing the world through rose-coloured glasses!


----------



## longgone

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Very well communicated. You have a great gift for expressing your sensible thoughts into written words. I completely agree with you and your thoughts and feelings even though I am not familiar with the scrollsaw community…but I do know it applies to all areas of our life and our woodworking.
I have never been able to put my thoughts into a written form very well and I find it a great day when I can squeeze out a paragraph.
Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Thank you all for your nice comments. And thank you for allowing me to express my thoughts here each day. Even though I am a scroll sawyer and many of the posts here are related to scrolling, many of them are also about things that affect me in my everyday life. I am glad you also feel that you can relate too. I received many responses and notes on this post and I truly appreciate your support. Some days I just need to write what is in my heart.

Sheila


----------



## Gene01

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Think of an old oak. Solidly rooted, thick skinned and rough. Though strong, it's flexible enough that it may sway in the strongest winds. But, when the storms subside, it always comes back to solid and upright. Through all but the worst of conditions, it remains firmly rooted and steadfast. It often stands alone. Seeming not to notice the currents and eddies that may swirl around it, providing shelter and inspiration to all who may need it.


----------



## redryder

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


*I am not and will not judge either side.*

You may want to reread what you wrote…..............


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.


Yes, Mike. I wrote it at 5 in the morning and the grammar isn't perfect. I meant I am not judging and will not judge either side.

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Divided We Fall*
> 
> Not every blog is easy to write. While on most days I truly enjoy sharing my thoughts with everyone here, there are some days when it is difficult. I like to be positive and upbeat and focus on good things that inspire others to be creative and happy. My partner Keith teases me and tells me I live on the 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic view of things. He is more of a realist and tends to see the world from a darker perspective than I do. Perhaps as it really is. While I know that my own thoughts and ideals aren't always the most realistic, there are times when frankly I don't care. There are days when I don't like the reality that surrounds me and I feel that as long as I am not delusional in my thinking and actions and taking them to extremes and as long as I mind my own 'p's' and 'q's' I can think what I want. It is after all, my right.
> 
> But lately there have been some things that are bothering me that are hard to ignore. Most of the things aren't directly related to me, but are happening to those around me. I am seeing something in people that I never thought could have existed. People that I thought I knew are acting out in ways that I would have never imagined that they would be capable of. And the sad reality that I don't really know them at all is beginning to sink in. And it doesn't feel good.
> 
> When I began my blog here, in one of the first entries posted (I forget which one) I compared people to icebergs. It seems like it was many years ago that I figured this out. People only expose a small portion of what they truly are and the rest is buried and hidden. In my younger years, before this was evident to me, I took people at face value and I suffered more than once because of it. Some call it being 'naive' and perhaps they are right. After all, it is with experience that we begin to understand that things are not always what they appear to be. As we grow from being a child to an adult, we learn that our trust is something that needs to be earned, and shouldn't be given lightly. That goes both ways I believe, and I wouldn't expect someone to trust me either without first proving myself worthy.
> 
> But as time goes on and we become more familiar with a certain person or group of people, we tend to relax a bit and let down our wall. Depending on the situation, this can happen very quickly or can take a great deal of time, but soon we begin to feel comfortable with others and we consider ourselves among friends. This happens in both our personal lives and also our business and work areas, and it is a good thing to feel comfortable with those who we surround ourselves with on a daily basis.
> 
> But sometimes, as we get to know these others on a deeper level, we begin to see sides of them that we don't find to be attractive. Perhaps they too are becoming more comfortable in our presence and letting their guard down a bit. Or maybe the formality of the newness of the relationship is wearing off. But whatever the reason, we begin to see more of the iceberg than what is on the surface, and we are allowed to see a bit deeper beneath the line of the water. And we aren't always happy with what we see.
> 
> I am sure this is true for me too. I am no different than anyone else in this respect. We all have a wall up initially and only through friendship and getting to know each other are we able to see beyond it. And I am sure that some don't like what they see beyond mine. I am opinionated in my own private views of politics, religion and other things like the rest of the world. I have chosen not to share those opinions publicly though, as I share everything else. I don't see how it would be beneficial for others or for myself to do so and I choose to keep that part of my thoughts to myself. I would be a fool though to think that everyone agreed with me all the time. Rest assured, I do not.
> 
> So what has inspired me to write this deep, dark blog today?
> 
> There has been quite a controversy in the scroll saw world lately. There are differences in opinions that have divided a normally cohesive community into 'them' and 'us'. While the issues at hand are important, it is painful to see the lengths that people will go to in order to support their own views. The sad, destructive behaviour has taken on a tone of a lynch mob and it is getting out of hand.
> 
> I can't help but feel sad about this because it is such a large part of my life. I am watching people who are my friends act in ways that I would have never expected them to be. At the very beginning, I decided to not get involved and to stay out of it, but by the sheer act of witnessing what has gone on, I feel deeply saddened and affected.
> 
> Those of you who have been here at the Lumberjocks site saw a similar incident happen last year when for a time things went completely out of control in certain areas of the site. While many of you refused to get involved with the nonsense, it still left a bitter taste in your mouth and you were still affected by it. I feel similar here.
> 
> The act of standing by and watching people you 'knew' do and say things you never thought possible begins to take its toll whether you participate or not. Not only is your faith in certain people shaken, but also your faith in the group as a whole, as you watch them claw and chew through each other. It is very disheartening.
> 
> The world is going through difficult times right now. It seems that many people are really struggling. To me (and my naive nature) I would think that this would be a time when we would want to circle the wagons and pull together and create something positive to focus on. After all (and I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this)* it is only woodworking!* It isn't fighting cancer or deciding whether or not to detonate a nuclear bomb. It is something that is a past time to many and gives them pleasure and enjoyment. Yes, it is my livelihood and business, but really and truly there are things more important than business and making more money than the next guy. Really.
> 
> Have our values and morals become so enmeshed with having more and earning more money than our neighbor at any cost? I certainly hope not, because it would be quite a bleak and sad existence if that were the case.
> 
> I am not judging and will not judge either side. I am spending the time looking into myself and I am going to spend the day doing some positive things that will hopefully help the scroll sawing and woodworking and painting industries. I want to see these areas of creativity grow and prosper and be there for everyone to use as a place to be creative themselves and perhaps escape the harsh realities of the world and be happy for a bit. The only way I think I can help to heal not only myself, but also the industry is to give something back to it, not to try to grab more from it.
> 
> While the financial advisers may not think that is the most profitable answer, I know in my heart that they are
> wrong, because they have no way of measuring the intrinsic value that doing this adds to my life and my soul.
> 
> So there are no cute kitties today. No funny jokes. When I awoke this morning and checked out my Facebook account, I did see a bright spot on my wall. It was a quote from a friend of my daughters' who is struggling to find her way in this life. The quote read as follows:
> 
> "Worry about yourself instead of obsessing about other people, you'll find life to be a lot more fulfilling…"
> 
> Thanks Izzy. You may not have it all figured out yet, but you are well on your way.












Must have missed the whole point of this blog.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Christmas in March!*

I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.

Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.

I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.

I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.

I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!

First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:










He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:










Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:










I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!

I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:










I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!










I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.










I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!

I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.

I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in March!*
> 
> I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.
> 
> Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.
> 
> I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.
> 
> I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.
> 
> I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!
> 
> First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!
> 
> I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!
> 
> I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


thoughtful and beautiful work!


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in March!*
> 
> I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.
> 
> Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.
> 
> I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.
> 
> I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.
> 
> I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!
> 
> First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!
> 
> I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!
> 
> I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


that is one fine basket..one could not tell it from a "real "woven one.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in March!*
> 
> I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.
> 
> Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.
> 
> I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.
> 
> I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.
> 
> I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!
> 
> First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!
> 
> I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!
> 
> I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


wow! very intricate, little. sheesh! amazing


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in March!*
> 
> I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.
> 
> Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.
> 
> I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.
> 
> I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.
> 
> I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!
> 
> First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!
> 
> I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!
> 
> I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


congrats with the gift very nice gestion of Leldon and Charlotte 
they are beautyfull made 
it most be Dec. in march … last week I was working on a lampshade 
made out of the last chrismas tree where I saw one of the crowns 
had seven branches and under 1 inch from it was 4 branches so there was 11
nicely devided alround the circle ….. unfortunaly something happened 
what I did I don´t know but I had to toss it since it broke when I was 
weawing the shade …. well live and learn 
atleast I can make a simple cane out of the rest 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in March!*
> 
> I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.
> 
> Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.
> 
> I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.
> 
> I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.
> 
> I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!
> 
> First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!
> 
> I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!
> 
> I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


What goes around comes around, Sheila.

Good to see you keeping some things for your own site. Given whats been happening lately a good idea to spread your eggs into different baskets.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in March!*
> 
> I seemed to have a pretty decent day yesterday work-wise. I did the final drawing and tweaking on the new project that I am working on. This one I will be doing for my own site and not selling off to the magazine. I also got the entire thing cut out and I hope to get all the finishing and assembly done today. So far it is cute, and I am happy with it. It will be a nice and quick project that will also be fun.
> 
> Keith is working on some outstanding snowflake ornaments and they are really beautiful. In looking at them, I think that they are some of his finest work to date. He began cutting them and as each one is finished, it is more beautiful than the last. It does me good to see the amount of patience he has developed in the short three years since I have known him and he began scrolling. These are certainly going to be among his best, and I can see many people liking them too. Like me, it seems that he doesn't tend to post the new items here, as we do get caught up with other things, but I will see if I can persuade him to do so when they are done. I am sure you will like them.
> 
> I also worked on another totally different project yesterday. This one is an offshoot of the painted pumpkin candle tray that I showed last week. In order to teach the painting process, I broke down the instructions for painting the pumpkins into ten simple steps. Since I was in the process of repainting the pumpkins from the tray anyway, I decided that I am going to offer them also in a stand alone ornament set for those who would like them as ornaments and don't want to paint a candle tray. It seemed to be a natural and will really be geared to teach beginners the basic processes of painting. I am thinking I will do a companion video or videos of the process so that even newcomers can follow along with ease.
> 
> I will have pictures of both of these projects in the next couple of days.
> 
> I did want to show some pictures of what the mailman brought to me yesterday. It was like Christmas in March!
> 
> First of all, I received this beautiful basket from my dear friend Leldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made it of oak and it is done using the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each layer is cut separately and stacked together and then vertical strips are woven through to resemble the weave of a basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved these baskets for a long time and I have some older layered small boxes of my own, but not like this. I saw that Leldon does these to sell in the shop near his house and I had wanted to make one for myself but hadn't found the time. I was so thrilled when I opened the box that arrived and it contained this wonderful present! It is big enough to put my magazines in and I have a place for it right here by my desk. It is made of oak and is sturdy and simply beautiful! Thank you Leldon for such a wonderful gift!
> 
> I also received another small envelope from a customer I had spoken with a couple of week before. Charlotte Atcher had called me because she wanted permission to use my pattern to make a miniature "Rocking Reindeer". I had told her she could, and as a thank you she sent me one of the samples she made. It came in a tiny plastic box which protected it from breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of detail that was captured on such a small piece. Look at the rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how she got everything together, as it looks wonderful and neat and is absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture this in a small doll house as a prop or even as smaller ornaments. It got me thinking as to the other types of animals I can do and it certainly added to my idea list!
> 
> I really want to thank both Leldon and Charlotte for making my day. I love having hand made things and I am very lucky that I have such wonderful friends and customers who are willing to share their talent with me. It really makes me feel good about our woodworking community and the people in it. There is so much talent and kindness and sharing that it is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these pieces as much as I do! Have a great Friday!


Cute lil things…

I thought they were much bigger… until I saw your fingers! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Teaching Through Baby Steps*

There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.

I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.

I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.

This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.

You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.

In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:










I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.

So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)




























As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.

It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.

So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.

My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.

All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.

I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


Your painting packets are amazing!! I love the details you include. They are really easy to follow and they really teach well. I have learned a lot from your patterns that I have used on other projects. I am really glad that you take the time and do such quality work.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


that pumpkin really came to life with your brush strokes


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


Thanks, MrsN. I am truly hoping to make some more videos of the processes. Oh - so little time!!! And Roger, see how easily things come to life. It really isn't hard if you break it down. Really! 

Thanks for the comments. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


Hey!

That was a COOL way to get it done!

Must take a lot of practice to decide what to develop the sequence of the colors…

That was nice…

Thank you…


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


Hi Sheila;

Isn't it amazing how something so complicated is just a series of easy tasks?

That never fails to amaze me.

You did a really fantastic job of breaking it down into baby steps…I believe even I could do it now.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


thank´s Sheila for the lesson 
even though I know a little about drawing/painting with shadows (in the theory my skills is perfect….but )
I can´t see myself be able to do this …. in a lifetime … do to the lack of not being artistic … 
but ceep on teaching us to eat the elephant in small pieces …

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Teaching Through Baby Steps*
> 
> There are days when I feel like I do not accomplish all that I want to do. Usually, if I sit down and really think about it and list the things that I did throughout the day, I find that things aren't really as bad as I originally thought and that in actuality, I did achieve a lot. It is just that what I choose to do takes time and thought, and I need to remind myself of that sometimes and not expect everything to be done in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I am currently working on four patterns. In some ways, this is like spinning several plates, but in others, it is actually more efficient for me to do things this way because every step isn't completed instantly (like allowing coats of paint or finish to dry) and working with a partner means the sharing of both our tools and space to work with them. By working on multiple things of a different nature, it always gives me something to do that won't interfere with what Keith is working on and it makes for a pleasant working environment.
> 
> I drew up a pattern the other day and had it to the point where I wanted to cut it out on the saw. However, Keith was at a point in his own designing where he needed to spend several hours at the saw cutting his own new and intricate design. I didn't want to infringe on his sawing time because he had a much longer road ahead of him regarding the cutting and I knew it would take several days overall for him to complete it.
> 
> This didn't bother me though because I still had pattern packets to work on and that would keep me at my computer and away from the saw for quite some time. As a result, everyone was being productive and there were no hard feelings regarding who gets to use the tools at what time.
> 
> You may remember the painted pumpkin candle tray that I finished last week. I was very pleased at how it came out, and I still needed to put together the instructional packet for it. I find that painting patterns can be a bit more intimidating - especially for the beginner - and I want to be sure that I will be able to explain the process clearly so that even a new painter will be able to accomplish the design.
> 
> In order to accomplish this, I decided to recreate each of the shades of pumpkins (there were two different color schemes that I used - light and dark) and really break the instructions down into baby steps so that people will feel comfortable about making them and perhaps learning a new process. In looking at the finished item, I could see how it may be a bit intimidating for a new painter to complete. Here is a picture of the first and last step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from many people that said they would love to make it, but would never be able to do it. As a teacher, I feel that anyone can do anything they set their mind to, as long as they take baby steps. Looking at things this way as small progressions makes the final product far less intimidating and many times it gives people the courage to give in and try.
> 
> So I repainted two of the pumpkins, one light and one dark and I documented each step along the way and broke it down into ten simple steps (this is the light one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you follow along through the progressions, you can see that there isn't a great deal of change from one step to the next. It seems much easier to go from figure 4 to figure 5 than from the first step to the last. Many times when people look on a project, they are unable to break these steps down into manageable parts and it is overwhelming and they walk away. Just as one of my favorite sayings regarding scroll sawing is 'one hole at a time', I use the same philosophy when teaching painting and try to convey the message that 'one step at a time' is the way to learn.
> 
> It takes a good deal of time for me to do this. The photos that I used here are just scanned in and not at all color corrected yet so some of the detailing may not be evident. It would be easier for me to do my packets without these step by step pictures, but with so many of my customers having access to the internet and buying patterns that way, there is a virtually unlimited amount of space for me to be able to teach them properly. Even if I am selling print copies, with my printer setup it is not an issue and I am able to provide good color copies without much trouble.
> 
> So things are sometimes slow going, but when I look at the finished product(s), I am happy with the results. I know that the packets that I offer are not only line work where people are left on their own to figure things out. Each one is a lesson - be it in painting or in scroll sawing and I hope to walk them through the process at a pace that they feel comfortable with.
> 
> My goal for today and tomorrow is to finish up the packets for these four projects. I need to send the kitty chalkboard out the door on Monday, and I hope to do so with everything completed. I am also making another chalkboard for my own site, as well as finishing up the tray pattern and since I needed to re-do the pumpkins from it anyway, I decided to make a separate pattern packet which consists of just the pumpkins to use as magnets, ornaments or anything else one may think of.
> 
> All that should be sufficient to keep me out of trouble for the weekend.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too. I hope you have some time to relax and be creative and do something you enjoy!


I would really like to see some of you guys try something like this, just to see. I am going to try to get a video together which will show the steps and by following along, you will be able to do this too. It is really not hard, but you only have to take it one step at a time.

"Eat the elephant in small pieces." I like that, Dennis!  That is exactly what we are doing here!

Thanks all! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Project Just About Finished*

When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?

I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.

We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.

I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.

I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:










I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.










I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.










I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.

I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.

I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.

I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.

I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


really nice bear
it should be a winner

as i remember from school
all chalkboards leave a slight dusting of chalk
until they are 'washed' with a damp eraser/rag

waiting here for spring too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


How cold does it typically get where you are, David? I thought New Mexico was usually warm?

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


Morning Sheila,

I like the bear!

I studied here a lot when I was in language school.








That is the Pacific side of the Monterey Penninsula, looking out on the ocean. Of course it was't always my language lessons I studied …. but that is a different story.


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!












I think your bear would be right at home here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


How beautiful, Ham! The beach is one of my favorite places. I have some pictures of the day I went last year and I actually did some work there:


Mavilette Beach, July 1 2011

We have so many beaches here, but most are not sandy, rather they are quite rocky. The ocean never really gets very warm here either, so swimming is limited (for me, at least!) But the atmosphere is still one of beauty.

The mountains are so pretty! Yes, my bear would be right at home there! We have hills here too and we like to take 'road trips' and explore the pretty areas that surround us. There are tons of lakes here, too. I have to sometimes remind myself to take the time to enjoy what is around me. Thanks for sharing your pictures. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


at 6AM with dawn turning blue here this morning
at 7,000' it is 14.5 deg f (where i live)
it should get to 50 deg f today
it snowed here two days ago maybe 3" 
and is half melted now
it has been a very mild winter
between santa fe (7,000') and albuquerque (5,320')
the elevation drops it is warmer down there
but they still get snow and cold from time to time


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


very kool erasable "post-it". I like the bear and trees, very neat design


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


Its usual for a bit of chalk dust to be left behind when dry wiping, Sheila.

A damp cloth will get it 'back to black'.

Sunny here too!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


Yes, the damp eraser works perfectly. I also think with the small size, you don't really put the same 'elbow grease' into wiping it as we did on the boards at school. I will just mention that in the instructions. 

I think I am getting 'spring fever' just a bit! Looking forward to getting out a bit (until the bugs come out!) 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


well well well…......yes you done good, you said you were making something…im just so tickled..that bear paw for the eraser just made me giggle…yes the grizzman can giggle…..and you certainly brought a smile …that is just wonderful sheila…the cats meow…......when i get a chance, i just might take down my white board and do one of these…this is a 5 star project….vooon de vaaaaaaaaa


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Just About Finished*
> 
> When I got up this morning, it was already getting light out. At first I thought I overslept, but in looking at the clock I realized that it was somewhere around the normal time I get up and it is just becoming light out earlier. Yes, spring is well on its way and soon winter will be behind us. Did we even have a winter?
> 
> I hear of the fury of storms and tornadoes sweeping the US and I remember why spring is probably my least favorite season of the four. Growing up near Chicago, there were many times when we would experience violent storms during this time of the year and apparently this year is no exception. I wish those of you who live in areas hit by storms all the best and hope that all are safe and damages are minimal. I suppose that is one thing good about living near the ocean - storms of that nature are rare and while we do have our own issues living so close to the sea, we do escape this type of weather in the spring.
> 
> We have had our own ups and downs here though. A couple of days ago we had about six inches of snow along with cold and icy winds. That soon passed however and yesterday it rained most of the day, washing away all but a few traces of snow drifts and leaving a muddy mess. But I can tell we are on the end of the cold. While we still may experience another bout or two with some snow, there is a definite change in the air and it is each day seems to be getting warmer. I even find myself thinking about getting the car ready for the road and longing for the days of road trips and trips to the beach. I vowed to myself that I was going to spend more days at the beach this summer - whether working or not, as living so close to the water and not taking advantage of it would be a shame. My mind drifts back to that day last year when I packed up my drawing supplies and spent the sunny afternoon writing and preparing for the scroll saw class on the warm sand with the sun shining and the gulls flying all around. It is something I want to do more often.
> 
> I worked yesterday in several directions and did accomplish much of what I had intended. I worked on the pattern packets that I mentioned yesterday in between coats of paint and allowing glue to dry on the new project. I hope by today to have the instructions finished for both the chalkboard projects and have the kitty one ready to go out the door. Finding a box for it that is efficient for me to send to the magazine is a challenge, as it is not heavy, but it has a lot of surface area and is bulky. I am probably going to have to fashion my own box out of a bigger one so that it fits comfortably, but not too snugly and will arrive undamaged.
> 
> I am happy with the second chalkboard project that I made. I decided to make it in the shape of a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that would appeal to a lot of different people, and wildlife always seems to be a good theme.
> This would be cool for someone who has a cabin or summer camp, or even would look nice in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same method for the eraser as the cat. I wrapped a small piece of plywood with felt and tucked in a magnet so that it would also stick to the refrigerator as the board does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the chalkboard paint, and think it does a good job. I do find though that when erasing it, it tends to leave a little chalk behind. It has been so long since I have written on a chalkboard that I am not even sure if this isn't all that unusual. I also am taking into consideration that the paint that I have on mine is quite fresh and perhaps it needs a bit more time to cure. In the instructions, I recommend several thin coats of paint to be applied, and I also think that sanding after the first couple coats offers a smoother surface that will allow the chalk to be removed more efficiently. But even as mine is now, with about three coats applied within the last 18 hours, I find that by simply sprinkling a couple of drops of water on the pad the chalk is removed completely. I suppose it depends on how clean you want it to be when it is done.
> 
> I wrote DecoArt to find out if they would be offering the paint in any additional colors. It is now available in the black shown here, and also a bubblegum pink and a medium blue. I was told that both the pink and the blue were not strong sellers and that they were going to be discontinuing them. As a replacement though, they are developing a clear varnish that will accept chalk and we will be able to use it over any acrylic color we choose. I think that would be an interesting concept and I am anxious to use it and see how it performs. While I wouldn't want to choose many colors, I do have some ideas in mind for some cute chalkboards using colors other than black. I was told I would be sent some samples as soon as they were ready - in the next month or so - and I will do some experiments and see how well they do. That will be fun.
> 
> I like this project and it looks kind of nice on my refrigerator. While it was somewhat simple, it still is the type of project that I feel will have a broad range of appeal. It is something that even the beginner woodworker/scroller and painter can do in a short amount of time and have something nice to sell or give. We will see how things go.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these packets today and try to finish them, and then finish up the pumpkin patterns. I still need to add the faces on the eight pumpkins and also write out the packets. Realistically, I doubt I will get everything finished, but at least I will push the pile. I would love to get a site update done in the next few days, as Keith has some new things too.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Soon the birds will be singing and all the critters will be coming out of hibernation. Spring is almost here. Stay safe and do something fun!


I thought the kitty board was the "cat's meow" Grizz! This one is the "bear's growl!" LOL It is a HUNNY of a project and I am glad you like it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing, Writing, Writing*

I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. I worked most of the day yesterday on writing instructions and I did get the materials ready to ship the Kitty Cat Chalkboard to New Jersey for publication. I don't know why it seemed to take so long, but there were 18 pictures that I included in the instructions and doing the editing on them took me a bit longer than I anticipated. But that is all behind me now and the pickup is scheduled and it will be on its way later on today. That is always a good feeling.

Today's task is to work on the Bear Chalkboard and finish the instructions on it, and then continue on with the other two packets. It will be good to finally have that stuff ready and get it all up on the site. Then we can do another update.

We are coming upon our 'slow' season and I want to work hard during it so that there won't be so much of a lull. Hopefully by offering new things and projects, it will keep things flowing. I have one more project that I need to do for the magazine for their August issue and then we are looking at Christmas projects again.

And the cycle continues.

I finally redecorated my little all season tree this weekend. It looked so nice with all the hearts and red beads that I left it up for the whole month of February. But it got to be that every time I was looking at it, it made me feel that I was being lazy and finally just got to it and changed the ornaments to the shamrock and clover ones. (I was told by a customer - correctly mind you - that a "shamrock" has only three leaves, not four, and that any plant with four leaves should only be referred to as a "clover")

I would have liked to have something a little sparkly on it, but I couldn't find any beading or appropriate garland that was suitable without looking gaudy. I also think it would be cuter if there were some characters or Leprechauns or something of that nature. It will give me something to think about to improve it for next year. I have a couple of ideas, but there are other things that I need to tend to that have to take priority. It will have to do for now.










In any case, as it is getting light out, I see that we have had a couple of inches of snow fall overnight. I suppose that winter isn't over yet.

I hope you all have an enjoyable Monday. I know that mine will be productive. While I enjoy the everyday things that make this job exciting, once in a while I do appreciate the quiet. I am sure it won't last for long.

Have a good day.


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing, Writing, Writing*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. I worked most of the day yesterday on writing instructions and I did get the materials ready to ship the Kitty Cat Chalkboard to New Jersey for publication. I don't know why it seemed to take so long, but there were 18 pictures that I included in the instructions and doing the editing on them took me a bit longer than I anticipated. But that is all behind me now and the pickup is scheduled and it will be on its way later on today. That is always a good feeling.
> 
> Today's task is to work on the Bear Chalkboard and finish the instructions on it, and then continue on with the other two packets. It will be good to finally have that stuff ready and get it all up on the site. Then we can do another update.
> 
> We are coming upon our 'slow' season and I want to work hard during it so that there won't be so much of a lull. Hopefully by offering new things and projects, it will keep things flowing. I have one more project that I need to do for the magazine for their August issue and then we are looking at Christmas projects again.
> 
> And the cycle continues.
> 
> I finally redecorated my little all season tree this weekend. It looked so nice with all the hearts and red beads that I left it up for the whole month of February. But it got to be that every time I was looking at it, it made me feel that I was being lazy and finally just got to it and changed the ornaments to the shamrock and clover ones. (I was told by a customer - correctly mind you - that a "shamrock" has only three leaves, not four, and that any plant with four leaves should only be referred to as a "clover")
> 
> I would have liked to have something a little sparkly on it, but I couldn't find any beading or appropriate garland that was suitable without looking gaudy. I also think it would be cuter if there were some characters or Leprechauns or something of that nature. It will give me something to think about to improve it for next year. I have a couple of ideas, but there are other things that I need to tend to that have to take priority. It will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, as it is getting light out, I see that we have had a couple of inches of snow fall overnight. I suppose that winter isn't over yet.
> 
> I hope you all have an enjoyable Monday. I know that mine will be productive. While I enjoy the everyday things that make this job exciting, once in a while I do appreciate the quiet. I am sure it won't last for long.
> 
> Have a good day.


Sheila,

In my world the documentation is the part I hate. Writing programs is fun and when they work it is even more fun, writing technical notes for other programmers is okay, at least they appreciate your ingenuity and creative genius, writing user documentation is just a drudge. Why can't people see that? Do they really need to be told that if you want to save your work you need to click on save? I suspect you face the same mental challenges when you are writing instructions.

H


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing, Writing, Writing*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. I worked most of the day yesterday on writing instructions and I did get the materials ready to ship the Kitty Cat Chalkboard to New Jersey for publication. I don't know why it seemed to take so long, but there were 18 pictures that I included in the instructions and doing the editing on them took me a bit longer than I anticipated. But that is all behind me now and the pickup is scheduled and it will be on its way later on today. That is always a good feeling.
> 
> Today's task is to work on the Bear Chalkboard and finish the instructions on it, and then continue on with the other two packets. It will be good to finally have that stuff ready and get it all up on the site. Then we can do another update.
> 
> We are coming upon our 'slow' season and I want to work hard during it so that there won't be so much of a lull. Hopefully by offering new things and projects, it will keep things flowing. I have one more project that I need to do for the magazine for their August issue and then we are looking at Christmas projects again.
> 
> And the cycle continues.
> 
> I finally redecorated my little all season tree this weekend. It looked so nice with all the hearts and red beads that I left it up for the whole month of February. But it got to be that every time I was looking at it, it made me feel that I was being lazy and finally just got to it and changed the ornaments to the shamrock and clover ones. (I was told by a customer - correctly mind you - that a "shamrock" has only three leaves, not four, and that any plant with four leaves should only be referred to as a "clover")
> 
> I would have liked to have something a little sparkly on it, but I couldn't find any beading or appropriate garland that was suitable without looking gaudy. I also think it would be cuter if there were some characters or Leprechauns or something of that nature. It will give me something to think about to improve it for next year. I have a couple of ideas, but there are other things that I need to tend to that have to take priority. It will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, as it is getting light out, I see that we have had a couple of inches of snow fall overnight. I suppose that winter isn't over yet.
> 
> I hope you all have an enjoyable Monday. I know that mine will be productive. While I enjoy the everyday things that make this job exciting, once in a while I do appreciate the quiet. I am sure it won't last for long.
> 
> Have a good day.


I have developed 'templates' for certain types of projects, and that helps. For instance, all of my self framing plaques have the same basic instructions, as do my candle trays, etc. I have a basic formula that I follow where I more or less plug in the measurements and colors (if staining) and stuff like that. But some projects like these chalkboards are different than what I have done before and I more or less started from scratch. Also for the magazine, I need to add in lots of photos, even if they use only half of them. The still require color correction and editing and the likes of that.

I have had customers tell me (as you said) that they don't need to know every single step of the process (like returning the table to zero, etc.) and while I don't 'dumb down' the instructions, I try to make them so that even someone that is trying to make this as their first project will be able to do so successfully, and understand the process. Like with the pumpkins I showed the other day. Intermediate painters would probably feel it is overkill, but those who haven't painted find the 10 steps very helpful and give them a sense that they can accomplish the finished project. That is important.

I think that offering too much information is far preferred over not offering enough. The more seasoned woodworkers/painters can always skim over information they feel is unnecessary, but I want it there for the novices.

One other problem is that when writing so many patterns, things become 'routine' and I don't want to omit important things after writing it so many times before. The templates do help me include all the steps and not leave anything out - even if I think that it is a 'given' (like the 'click save' command in your own writings.)

Thanks as always for your insights. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing, Writing, Writing*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. I worked most of the day yesterday on writing instructions and I did get the materials ready to ship the Kitty Cat Chalkboard to New Jersey for publication. I don't know why it seemed to take so long, but there were 18 pictures that I included in the instructions and doing the editing on them took me a bit longer than I anticipated. But that is all behind me now and the pickup is scheduled and it will be on its way later on today. That is always a good feeling.
> 
> Today's task is to work on the Bear Chalkboard and finish the instructions on it, and then continue on with the other two packets. It will be good to finally have that stuff ready and get it all up on the site. Then we can do another update.
> 
> We are coming upon our 'slow' season and I want to work hard during it so that there won't be so much of a lull. Hopefully by offering new things and projects, it will keep things flowing. I have one more project that I need to do for the magazine for their August issue and then we are looking at Christmas projects again.
> 
> And the cycle continues.
> 
> I finally redecorated my little all season tree this weekend. It looked so nice with all the hearts and red beads that I left it up for the whole month of February. But it got to be that every time I was looking at it, it made me feel that I was being lazy and finally just got to it and changed the ornaments to the shamrock and clover ones. (I was told by a customer - correctly mind you - that a "shamrock" has only three leaves, not four, and that any plant with four leaves should only be referred to as a "clover")
> 
> I would have liked to have something a little sparkly on it, but I couldn't find any beading or appropriate garland that was suitable without looking gaudy. I also think it would be cuter if there were some characters or Leprechauns or something of that nature. It will give me something to think about to improve it for next year. I have a couple of ideas, but there are other things that I need to tend to that have to take priority. It will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, as it is getting light out, I see that we have had a couple of inches of snow fall overnight. I suppose that winter isn't over yet.
> 
> I hope you all have an enjoyable Monday. I know that mine will be productive. While I enjoy the everyday things that make this job exciting, once in a while I do appreciate the quiet. I am sure it won't last for long.
> 
> Have a good day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing, Writing, Writing*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. I worked most of the day yesterday on writing instructions and I did get the materials ready to ship the Kitty Cat Chalkboard to New Jersey for publication. I don't know why it seemed to take so long, but there were 18 pictures that I included in the instructions and doing the editing on them took me a bit longer than I anticipated. But that is all behind me now and the pickup is scheduled and it will be on its way later on today. That is always a good feeling.
> 
> Today's task is to work on the Bear Chalkboard and finish the instructions on it, and then continue on with the other two packets. It will be good to finally have that stuff ready and get it all up on the site. Then we can do another update.
> 
> We are coming upon our 'slow' season and I want to work hard during it so that there won't be so much of a lull. Hopefully by offering new things and projects, it will keep things flowing. I have one more project that I need to do for the magazine for their August issue and then we are looking at Christmas projects again.
> 
> And the cycle continues.
> 
> I finally redecorated my little all season tree this weekend. It looked so nice with all the hearts and red beads that I left it up for the whole month of February. But it got to be that every time I was looking at it, it made me feel that I was being lazy and finally just got to it and changed the ornaments to the shamrock and clover ones. (I was told by a customer - correctly mind you - that a "shamrock" has only three leaves, not four, and that any plant with four leaves should only be referred to as a "clover")
> 
> I would have liked to have something a little sparkly on it, but I couldn't find any beading or appropriate garland that was suitable without looking gaudy. I also think it would be cuter if there were some characters or Leprechauns or something of that nature. It will give me something to think about to improve it for next year. I have a couple of ideas, but there are other things that I need to tend to that have to take priority. It will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, as it is getting light out, I see that we have had a couple of inches of snow fall overnight. I suppose that winter isn't over yet.
> 
> I hope you all have an enjoyable Monday. I know that mine will be productive. While I enjoy the everyday things that make this job exciting, once in a while I do appreciate the quiet. I am sure it won't last for long.
> 
> Have a good day.


I know what you're sayin about a how-to process, and you wouldn't want to leave anything out to someone that may be a bit more "green", I'll say, but, don't overthink it, it'll just make your head explode. Speakin of green, I'm lookin over, a 4-leaf clover…...........etc…. St. Pats is comin soon. along with some green ale..


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing, Writing, Writing*
> 
> I am afraid that today's post won't be very exciting. I worked most of the day yesterday on writing instructions and I did get the materials ready to ship the Kitty Cat Chalkboard to New Jersey for publication. I don't know why it seemed to take so long, but there were 18 pictures that I included in the instructions and doing the editing on them took me a bit longer than I anticipated. But that is all behind me now and the pickup is scheduled and it will be on its way later on today. That is always a good feeling.
> 
> Today's task is to work on the Bear Chalkboard and finish the instructions on it, and then continue on with the other two packets. It will be good to finally have that stuff ready and get it all up on the site. Then we can do another update.
> 
> We are coming upon our 'slow' season and I want to work hard during it so that there won't be so much of a lull. Hopefully by offering new things and projects, it will keep things flowing. I have one more project that I need to do for the magazine for their August issue and then we are looking at Christmas projects again.
> 
> And the cycle continues.
> 
> I finally redecorated my little all season tree this weekend. It looked so nice with all the hearts and red beads that I left it up for the whole month of February. But it got to be that every time I was looking at it, it made me feel that I was being lazy and finally just got to it and changed the ornaments to the shamrock and clover ones. (I was told by a customer - correctly mind you - that a "shamrock" has only three leaves, not four, and that any plant with four leaves should only be referred to as a "clover")
> 
> I would have liked to have something a little sparkly on it, but I couldn't find any beading or appropriate garland that was suitable without looking gaudy. I also think it would be cuter if there were some characters or Leprechauns or something of that nature. It will give me something to think about to improve it for next year. I have a couple of ideas, but there are other things that I need to tend to that have to take priority. It will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, as it is getting light out, I see that we have had a couple of inches of snow fall overnight. I suppose that winter isn't over yet.
> 
> I hope you all have an enjoyable Monday. I know that mine will be productive. While I enjoy the everyday things that make this job exciting, once in a while I do appreciate the quiet. I am sure it won't last for long.
> 
> Have a good day.


David… That's FUNNY!

I wonder if the cats can really be trained to sleep in their own cubby-hole & not fight for others?? LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Many Directions*

One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.

The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.

After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.

The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.

Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.










There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.

I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.










I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.

Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.

So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.

There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.

I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.

Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


Good Morning,

Kind of in a hurry this morning, but I thought I should say hello.

H


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


Hi back, Ham!  LOVE the picture David! Thanks for the smile! ;D

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


you both have sure accomplished 
quite a bit lately sheila

keiths snow flake is very beautiful
look forward to seeing all six

and glad you will get to do more scrolling
i know you enjoy that allot


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


Yes, Sheila, I'm building up quite a folder of project photos, drawings and info. Over 5Gb and counting. Must back it up separately (other than the usual system backup) on a DVD or two sometime. Soon mounts up doesn't it?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


Be sure to back up soon and often, Martyn. We even make a couple of disks and keep them at Keith's parents. You could also keep one in the car. It is just safer that way. Easy to do and good peace of mind. 

Your work is really outstanding and seeing it all in one place must really be a great feeling.

Have a good one! - Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


Keith deffently got the waow factor in that flake 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Directions*
> 
> One thing about doing the variety of things that I do, I never really run out of new ideas. I enjoy the thought of moving from one style to another and while sometimes it can be a bit overwhelming, for the most part it keeps me longing to work and looking forward to each day and creating something new.
> 
> The kitty chalkboard is out the door and on its way to the magazine now. I don't know why getting things packed up and out the door seems to be so much of a chore, but there are times it does. It is one of those tasks that I seem to put off for days, and then when I finally do get it packed up out, it wasn't a big deal. I always feel a sense of accomplishment as I watch the truck drive away with one of my projects heading to the magazine. A sense of completion. I think the anxiety and bad feelings from the finality of taping up the box and worrying that I am missing something stem from my earlier days as a designer when I was unsure of myself, and knew that I wouldn't see the project again for many months. I should be used to it by now though, and I have learned that even if something is forgotten there are easy ways to get materials to the publishers. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> After that was done, I focused my effort on making the pattern packet for the bear chalkboard. Since the instructions were similar, I wanted to get it finished while the process was still fresh in my mind. I had also taken step-by-step pictures when I made that project, as it is a good practice to do so. Whether I use them in the actual pattern packet or not, it is a good way to document the steps that I took to create the project and helps me tremendously in instructing others. Since digital photos really cost nothing, taking pictures along the way is something that has become a habit. There have been many times when I didn't think that photos would be necessary and I was very happy to realize that I took them anyway. I keep a folder with every pattern that I create which contains all the separate elements of the pattern including several versions of the line work, raw photographs, and text. I didn't used to do this in the beginning, and there have been times when I have wanted to update older patterns and I am unable to do so without recreating them. If I had only been this diligent back in the day, it would have made everything much easier. But we live and learn.
> 
> The final pattern for the bear chalkboard has 17 photos included. It is probably a bit of overkill, but I wanted the pattern to be geared even for a beginner so I added in most of what I had. I feel good about the final project though and I am happy with how the pattern came out. I think that even someone new to woodworking will be able to accomplish the project with little trouble.
> 
> Keith was also working on several new things yesterday. Not only did he complete a new set of snowflake ornaments, but he also updated the products on the website. His new ornaments are outstanding, and some of the most beautiful fretwork he has created to date. They took anywhere from 3-4 hours to cut each of them out, and they are certainly worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six in the set and one is more beautiful than the next. He embedded them with crystals and they are really quite elegant. I am very proud to have such a talented partner and it really adds a lot to the dimension of the company. Between the two of us we are able to offer quite a variety of work.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the primitive pumpkin ornaments that I was painting. I added in the faces on four of them (although all eight are base coated) and only have the other four to finish today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the results so far and it shouldn't take very long to finish up the other four. I will then be able to make the packet for both the ornaments and the tray that I showed last week, as the pumpkins in both pieces are the same. They should both be nice additions to the painting side of my site.
> 
> Once finished with that, I will be sending out another newsletter to our customers letting them know of the update. While doing the newsletter is getting easier, it still takes me a little bit of time to put together. I still am learning to feel comfortable with the software on the site that generates the newsletter. Since we have been doing updates every three to four weeks, it is easier for me to remember how to do it and things go much smoother.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead, and I hope to accomplish a lot. Once this is all behind me, I have some new things that I want to get started on right away. I want to do some hard-core scrolling, and have some new pattern ideas for spring that will include a some decent fretwork. It seems again that I haven't been at the saw much and I want to work on some things that are a little more in the intermediate bracket. I just have to see how things pan out.
> 
> There are so many avenues to choose from, it is difficult to decide what to do first. I think the key is to just take things one at a time and not to allow myself to be overwhelmed. If I look in too many directions at one, I find myself so muddled up I don't move at all. Whatever path I choose, I am sure it will be fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day this Tuesday. Be happy and productive.
> 
> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. - Mark Twain


Thanks, Dennis!


----------



## scrollgirl

*What You See Isn't Always What You Get*

I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.

In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.

Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.

I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.

I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.

While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.

I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.

As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.

All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.

I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.

Enjoy your Wednesday.










(photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


hello Sheila … had to lough at that picture 
I remember in the good old days only a few years ago 
when I photographed with films and developed them in the 
darkroom we used a reference card on the first picture (to get the white zone right )
even though the card was grey 
it will take too long to explain the tec. behind it 
and in my young days when I was service repair man on televisions 
we used the reference picture the station send when no programs was scheduled 
so set the TV spot on both with colours and the plum and level lines 
I gess there is a reference card for digital photo too when it comes to the colour 
I here they still use the greycard as well to set the whitezone on the camera 
if you can find the info about it and be able to juse it 
then the life will be much easyer since you can set up the software and printer 
right on so its the same on every picture 
then you only have to play with the light ….. more or less 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


Sheila,

What is the real need to have the pictures printed on paper?

In this digital world, it would sure be a lot easier to keep it digital & in CD/DVD files.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


Dennis - you know so much about so many things! I didn't know you were a photographer, too. There is so much to learn about light and photography, and you are right, it can be confusing. In the 'old days' I used to use a program by Pantone which was supposed to calibrate your monitor screen to your printer. You went through a series of steps and yes, held a card up the the screen to get it to the proper brightness and tone for optimal printing. But now with all the monitors being digital, there are very few adjustments that can be made. I am sure that there is some sort of software that would help get things all on the same page (excuse the pun!) a little easier. Thank you for your suggestion.

Hi, Joe! I was almost agreeing with you about not needing a printed copy and then I remembered why I was doing this - I hope to have some wholesalers distribute these patterns and sell them through their catalogs. When I sold the skating pond to the Artist's Club, they needed several hundred printed copies and I had to mail them in the kits. I will be responsible for printing them if they pick these up (which I hope they do!) and want them to be as good as I can get them. The extra time is worth it in the end. I feel much better about giving a good product and a good teaching source. It just seems to take sooooooo long sometimes! 

Have a good afternoon! Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


I thought most printers now days preferred to get Digital files like PDF's or highest quality JPG's…

Yes, if they absolutely NEED the Printed thing, that's what you have to give them…

Just in case, you might ask them if they could take a Digital file instead… just to be sure…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


Well, I do the printing Joe and send them the paper patterns along with the wood pieces for the kits they sell for me. Everything is still digital for my own customers who prefer digital files (most of them) but with the step by step painting instructions, lots of painters like to have the 'hard copies' at their painting table with them to follow along. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


hej Sheila 
I just remembered it cuold be the camera that makes tricks with you 
speciel if you use one of the small compact 
they can flip thrugh several zones even when you take the same picture
with the camera on tripod and not having changed a thing between the clic-clic-clic

the best you can use is a digital that have manuel control option 
of setting the depth (iris opening) and shutterspeed as well as the sharpness (on objective )
some of the compact can do that but not easely then it have to be a SLR camera = expencive :-(

I remember worse case for the old film was when walking on the sideway and on the other side 
there was buildings with the sideway under firstfloor like a porch and with arches 
and trying to take that picture when the building were white and there was a door open 
into a grosserystore …. not good 
either you would get the building white with beautyfull texture and the door opening like a black hole 
or you wuold get the picture spot on of the inside and the building totely bleached out 
since the old films only cuold strech over 6-7 zones ….. normaly so you had to deside what was the picture you wuold have … you cuold not get both since the scale has 13+ step from black to white …..
not quite thrue about the film since Ansel Adams was one of the men behind the zone system 
(try to google him if you want to see some beautyfull picturees in black and white )
I think one of his most known pictures is those of the lunchbreake on a skyscraber under construction 
where the workers sitting in the mittle of the air on one of the beams 
I learned that system back then and was able to get 10-11 zones on the pictures (sometimes)
but he usualy got 13 zones every time 
but to be able to use the system you have to calibrate the camera with the lightmeter 
and you had to know both the film and your paper-paper and when you developed the film
and the paper-paper you had to follow stricked time schedules on the splitseconds 
before you cuold benefit from it 
many find Ansel Adams pictures boring .... but that is up to you …. taste is different 
but he set the standard for what is possible when it comes to photographie ….. his is the best of the best

today its possiple to get both the building and the inside of the store every time 
with a digitalcamera …..........but again ….. have to know how to …. 
its possiple to get them in software since its on the file but the best is to get it spot on when 
the picture is taken instead of making the picture in the labrytorie …. 
even though small things often has to be dealed with in the darkroom 
now we just do it on the computer with software …..... I still think the picture has to be 
made infront of the lense instead of in a dark dongeun …. lol

enoff from here …. a lighter besoffen costummer wants a cab home from the pub 
take care
Dennis


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


I have to laugh a little at this conversation. I found out I was color blind when I took my army physical. I got through high school and did not know I did not see colors correctly. It is kind of funny now, lots of software tools are color coded and I say, ok that's great, but what if I don't see the colors? Miss Julie knows to make sure I don't have anything but black socks in the drawer and she does not let me buy anything that doesn't go together regardless of what it is paired with. I manage to match wood tones just fine, but don't ask me to tell between pink and purple or maroon and brown. The reds just don't do anything to my eyes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What You See Isn't Always What You Get*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have many interesting things to talk about today. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on photographs for the pumpkin pattern. I had shown the step-by-step pictures that I had taken earlier in the week and since then have taken more pictures to show the steps to painting the pumpkin faces. The results is quite a few pictures necessary for that one packet.
> 
> In order for the pictures to be useful, they need to show the true color of what they are. While that may sound easy, it is really quite the opposite, as many of the subtle shadings and highlights that I added were getting lost between seeing them on the screen and what came out of the printer.
> 
> Calibrating what shows on your computer screen to your printer can in itself be an art. I am finding this our more and more as I create these painting patterns. With so many user options and settings, both on the printer and in the Adobe Photoshop software that I use, there is a lot of room for variances and it isn't always easy to get what you see on the screen to come out of the printer.
> 
> I chose to scan in the pumpkins, because it did at least keep the input at a consistent level. Changes in lighting and settings on the camera would only add another layer of variables into the mix, and I didn't want that. Since I took pictures of the painting as I progressed, naturally the lighting would be different from step to step and I found that the only way of completely avoiding that problem would be to take scans along the way.
> 
> I literally spent most of the day merging files and printing, adjusting and printing them over and over until I finally got a result that I deemed acceptable. I also did research read a lot in between prints to learn what I could about calibrating printers and monitors while using the all-powerful Photoshop, which in itself had an endless amount of adjustments that could be used.
> 
> While I realize that all this work could be for nothing if someone had very different settings on their own printer, I still needed to be sure that at least when I printed it, it would be as close as it possibly could be to the real objects. I also wanted to be sure that the subtle changes I made when painting each step would be evident both on the screen and also on paper, so the pattern would make sense to those trying to learn from it.
> 
> I believe that I accomplished this to the best of my ability. I say it that way because I do realize that as soon as the file is moved to another printer, things may change. But that is just the way it happens to be and I can't control that. It is one of the downfalls of digital files, and even occurs in many of the painting books that I buy as hard copies. And while I, myself don't have a high end printer (I have a Canon Pixma 4700) it does do an excellent job and is what I feel is quite adequate to get the point across.
> 
> As I look at the final output of the photos, I am pleased with the result. And while it doesn't seem that I did much to push the pile yesterday, I actually moved a couple of mountains.
> 
> All these steps take time. While I wish that I could blink my eyes and have them done, that just isn't the way it is. I would far rather be painting or working on the scroll saw and seeing the result of my latest idea come to life before my eyes in a couple of hours. But things aren't always like that.
> 
> I am sure later on today when I am holding the finished pattern in my hand, I will feel just as proud of it as I am of the actual product itself. While it may not dazzle people the way that putting something new in my gallery would, I will know that those who buy the pattern and are going to be using it as a learning tool will see and appreciate the amount of work that went into making the pattern itself. Perhaps they won't even think about it, because things will flow together and be easier to make than they would have ever thought possible. If that is the case, then I will be happy too, as I will know that I have done a good job. And that extra time that I spent would be worth it.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.cheezeburger.com)


Hi, Ham:

They used to have a brand of children's clothes called "Garanimals" where you would match the animal tags to make outfits! Somehow your post made me think of that! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Hit the Road*

With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.










He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.

But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.

So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.

We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.

Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.










look out Halifax! Here we come!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


have a g8t time. enjoy it


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


hit the road jack
(short for keith and sheila)

have a ball !


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Glad Keith did not have to twist your arm too far, enjoy your short vacation, you have earned it.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Enjoy your mini vacation. You guys deserve it! Have fun in the wood store. By the way, The Toler and I will be hitting the wood show at the end of the month and we can"t wait. Sorry to see that you won't be there.
Rick


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Have Fun!


----------



## stefang

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I hope that dog knows how to drive.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Hit the Road*
> 
> With some purrr-suasion, my partner Keith convinced me that it was time to hit the road and take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been asking me to go with him for a couple of months now, and it seems that there is always something to do that needs doing and makes for a good excuse not to go.
> 
> But it is winter and a mild one at that. We figured out that we haven't really been anywhere or left even for a full day since last August. That's too long.
> 
> So last night on our evening walk, he wore me down and I agreed to head out and spend the day and night in Halifax.
> 
> We are taking our laptop to check for orders and read emails, but that is the extent of 'work' that we are planning. Of course we will pick around and shop and find some cool things that can be used in our creating. There is no way we will miss heading to the wood place. But the trip is going to be mostly to get away and relax and have fun for a couple of days. We all need a break sometimes.
> 
> Have a great one today. If you email me, please be patient with my responses. I will certainly get back to you when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out Halifax! Here we come!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


another driverloose car on the road ….. watch out Halifax .. 

take care and enjoy

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's Good To Be Back*

Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.

We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.

Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.

Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.

So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.

In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.

We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.

As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.

But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.

As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.

Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.

While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.

All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.

The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:










Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


for future reference & making furniture for yourselves, these 2 items could make it quite easy. either Dowelmax from Canada, or kreg jig. makes casework a snap.
Glad you are home safe & sound & had a great time


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


welcome back safe n sound. I can see the kitties writing stuff like that… lol


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Glad you are back!
Ellen


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


that's good news

you had some time off
got to relax 
walking a marathon
saved money 
spent more
and didn't come back 
like the beverly hillbillies
with furniture strapped to the car

keep an eye out for 2:00
i was up late 
and at the end of 1:59
the clock jumped to 3:00
it's out there lurking somewhere


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Good to see you back, all relaxed. Those cats are brighter than they let on you know.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


well i wasnt going to say anything, but since lee told you…...yea i got this phone call from pancakes, he was going on and on about how you had left them…he said coco was being really snooty and said richard was on his side…but they said they really liked lee, and that it was fun, but…they were looking forward to you coming home…one thing they did say, was they enjoyed being able to lay out on your bed while you were gone and wanted me to promote you getting them a bigger bed…so when they look at you while your laying in bed….yep…there saying..this could have been ours…, so welcome home, i hope we get to see what you bought…to bad im not closer, i would have loved to make you both what you wanted…but…have a great day …grizz


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Good to hear you had a nice time .
I find that in furniture alot times like a dresser you can go to like Goodwill or volunteers and find a old dresser that just needs refinished and maybe a little repair and you have a good solid dresser
yard sales are good too


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Good To Be Back*
> 
> Even though we were really only gone for three days, it seems like it was much longer. We did take the laptop with us, but it just didn't feel like a good time to write. After almost two years of writing almost every day, it did feel good to have a little break from things and change up on the routine a bit. I think we all need that once in a while. I think it was long enough though and last night when we got home, I was very happy to be back here at our little place with our furry friends. I missed them a great deal.
> 
> We had a very productive trip. Originally, we were planning to spend only one night, but we weren't done with things and decided to stay an extra evening. We were on a mission to find some bedroom furniture and also some new things for the house. It was time we spruced up things a bit and I think that Keith was more anxious than I to get away and pick something nice.
> 
> Being woodworkers, finding decent furniture without breaking the bank was somewhat of a challenge. While we didn't want cheapo stuff, we also are not in a position to spend thousands on a single dresser. We understood that compromises would be necessary in order to get something that would look nice, last a while and we wouldn't feel as if we were throwing our money to the wind. That isn't always easy.
> 
> Many have suggested we make our own dressers, and to be honest, we also toyed with that idea ourselves. But for those of you who do build furniture, think back to your first project and ask yourself if that is what you would want in your own home. We have very limited 'big tools' and have no experience in construction of large pieces such as dovetails and while we are willing to learn, it would mean travelling the 45 minute trip to Bernie's and disrupting his shop and working among his own stuff - which is ample. Not to mention we have little experience on applying a decent finish. Between these factors and the incredible amount of time and the learning curve it would take, we decided it would be best not to begin furniture building at this point. We still have much to do in our own design work and have to remain focused on our own business for now.
> 
> So it was off to the city to see what was available in our budget. We were armed with probably 30-40 printouts of various furniture places along the way and the main focus of our trip was to compare shop and see what we liked the best that we could afford.
> 
> In between the furniture places, we did make the usual trips to Michael's and the regular malls, but it seems that when we go there, we mostly wind up just walking through without buying much. We don't really need anything and we aren't the type to add clutter. Our rule of thumb (in theory!) is to try to move something out every time we bring something new in. Now of course, that isn't always the case, but we do try to make it that way so we avoid clutter and having too much stuff.
> 
> We did find some incredible buys and just about everything we bought was on sale regarding the small stuff. We replaced some older bath towels and dishes and stuff like that with some newer ones that are quite nice and were very reasonable. It feels good to have some new things every now and then and it really doesn't take too much to make us happy.
> 
> As far as the dressers go (we were in the market for two bedroom dressers) we must have visited about 40 places. The options ranged from stapled particle crap to dressers that were a couple of thousand dollars each. After weighing all the options, we were heading home without purchasing anything, and thinking that we were going to commission a local cabinet/furniture builder to make the pair for us. We had a rough idea of what he would charge from seeing his other work (his workmanship was really good) and once we reached a certain price range, we figured that it would be better to give him the job and have the pieces more customized. It was a difficult choice though because it would cost us a bit more than we planned to have him do the work.
> 
> But when all was said and done, we just didn't see anything we were happy with at a lesser cost, and didn't want to invest in something we wouldn't like later on.
> 
> As we were headed home though, we noticed a place along the highway that we missed. We were tired and shopped out, but we wanted to stop one more time to at least see what they had to offer. We got off at the next exit, which was several miles up the road, and had to wind back through the country roads to find the place where it met the highway (it wasn't exactly at the exit). This took about another hour.
> 
> Long story short, it was a nice showroom and we did wind up finding a suitable set. The price was a bit above what we wanted to spend, but they were having a sale and a promotion which brought the $100 delivery charge (it was still a while away from our place) down to only $25. The two pieces were on sale and they were actually willing to split up the full set and let us buy just the two dressers. Many of the places didn't allow that on certain sets, which was one of the downfalls of only looking for a couple of pieces. So we took the plunge and purchased them.
> 
> While they aren't the top of the line, they are really nice and made of hard wood veneers and real wood. The drawer slides are nice and the overall look of them is something we both agreed on that we like, which is in itself a feat.  They will be delivered here on Thursday so that will be fun and exciting for us. We are figuring how to rearrange our room so that we are still able to keep some of the wood we store at hand, yet out of the way. It is going to take some thinking.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time off. While I missed my daily communication with you all, it was good to come back. Today will be a day of getting caught up with mail and stuff like that and probably doing some major cleaning. It doesn't seem that we are ever able to go away without paying the price in some way or another, but that's OK. It is part of the fun.
> 
> The kitties were happy too, even though "Uncle Lee" did a great job of caring for them. When we got home, we saw this message on the chalk board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee said that the kitties wrote it and he found it like that when he came in to feed them and play with them that morning. But I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you have a great day!


Glad y'all had a nice time… and truly rested-up!

Glad that you noticed how cheaply furniture is made along with the high prices!

Sorry you felt you couldn't make your own… There is a learning curve… Best to practice on smaller things that use the same joinery, etc. before going for the Big stuff.

It's nice that you finally found something you like… ON SALE too!

Welcome Back!
Glad y'all made it home OK.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Work *

While taking some time off can is something that we all need and is really fun, the time comes when we need to get back to our routine and work again.

It seems like weeks have gone by since we decided to take off for a few days and head to the city. In some ways it was really refreshing, but in others it was more tiring than our regular routine. In any case, it was fun.

Even upon returning home on Saturday, as we unpacked and started to settle all our acquisitions into place, it set off a chain of events that included cleaning, sorting and weeding through things and once again reorganizing. None of this is a bad thing, and as I look around this morning I feel really good about our place here and how we are able to fit so much in our little place without it looking cluttered in the least. One of our rules of thumb in general is that when we get something new, we need to get rid of something. This only makes sense and it help us keep from accumulating a lot of things that we don't need. It also keeps us in check as to the amount of stuff we have here, as we tend to think twice about buying unnecessary things when we know that an added cost of getting the new item is parting with something we have. I think it is a good policy though and even though there are certainly exceptions to the rule, for the most part we try to stick to it and keep the addition of new things to a minimum.

The process of rearranging and moving things around triggered some major cleaning on my part. One thing led to another and soon I was standing on a chair cleaning the top of the kitchen cabinets and working my way all the way down to the floor. I was amazed that it wasn't 'that bad' seeing as we are accustomed to doing not only lathe work, but also scroll saw work in the kitchen. While there was a fine layer of dust on the tops of the cabinets, it really wasn't what one would expect and it was certainly proof that even though we do a major part of our work here, it is possible to keep things tidy and clean.

Another bonus about doing this type of makeover is the inspirational projects that are born from this process, if for no other reason, out of necessity to make things work. While we didn't feel up to making our own bedroom furniture, we certainly were not opposed to making some smaller storage pieces that will not only be customized to our needs and sizes, but (hopefully) made a bit better than anything we would be able to purchase for a good cost. It is good to learn on these smaller pieces, as some of you have suggested. Besides being less intimidating, there is less risk involved than if we were making a dresser or something large like that. Either way it is also a positive.

But for now, it is time for me to get back to drawing and designing. Since our decision to go was made at approximately 7pm Wednesday night and we were off early Thursday morning, everything is pretty much left hanging at the point that it was at last week. We did fill orders, but that was about it as far as the business was concerned and while it did fee to get away for a couple of days, now is the time to get back to things and jump in with both feet and work.

Good news is I really feel good about it. Besides all the wonderful new things I have seen that inspired a lot of great ideas, I actually miss working and creating and I am once again enthusiastic about what I am doing.

So all in all it was a very functional and fun week (if not necessary) to not only rejuvenate, but to further organize and make our place here really nice. It will be exciting on Thursday when the new dressers arrive. It will add a lot to our place here, not to mention give us probably twice the drawer space we have now. Somehow it will just feel good for everything to have its place.

So with that I will sign off for today. Time for another cup of coffee:










I (still) need to finish up on the pattern packets that I was working on last week and then I have several ideas of which direction that I want to head into as far as new designs. All in all, it should be a great week.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> While taking some time off can is something that we all need and is really fun, the time comes when we need to get back to our routine and work again.
> 
> It seems like weeks have gone by since we decided to take off for a few days and head to the city. In some ways it was really refreshing, but in others it was more tiring than our regular routine. In any case, it was fun.
> 
> Even upon returning home on Saturday, as we unpacked and started to settle all our acquisitions into place, it set off a chain of events that included cleaning, sorting and weeding through things and once again reorganizing. None of this is a bad thing, and as I look around this morning I feel really good about our place here and how we are able to fit so much in our little place without it looking cluttered in the least. One of our rules of thumb in general is that when we get something new, we need to get rid of something. This only makes sense and it help us keep from accumulating a lot of things that we don't need. It also keeps us in check as to the amount of stuff we have here, as we tend to think twice about buying unnecessary things when we know that an added cost of getting the new item is parting with something we have. I think it is a good policy though and even though there are certainly exceptions to the rule, for the most part we try to stick to it and keep the addition of new things to a minimum.
> 
> The process of rearranging and moving things around triggered some major cleaning on my part. One thing led to another and soon I was standing on a chair cleaning the top of the kitchen cabinets and working my way all the way down to the floor. I was amazed that it wasn't 'that bad' seeing as we are accustomed to doing not only lathe work, but also scroll saw work in the kitchen. While there was a fine layer of dust on the tops of the cabinets, it really wasn't what one would expect and it was certainly proof that even though we do a major part of our work here, it is possible to keep things tidy and clean.
> 
> Another bonus about doing this type of makeover is the inspirational projects that are born from this process, if for no other reason, out of necessity to make things work. While we didn't feel up to making our own bedroom furniture, we certainly were not opposed to making some smaller storage pieces that will not only be customized to our needs and sizes, but (hopefully) made a bit better than anything we would be able to purchase for a good cost. It is good to learn on these smaller pieces, as some of you have suggested. Besides being less intimidating, there is less risk involved than if we were making a dresser or something large like that. Either way it is also a positive.
> 
> But for now, it is time for me to get back to drawing and designing. Since our decision to go was made at approximately 7pm Wednesday night and we were off early Thursday morning, everything is pretty much left hanging at the point that it was at last week. We did fill orders, but that was about it as far as the business was concerned and while it did fee to get away for a couple of days, now is the time to get back to things and jump in with both feet and work.
> 
> Good news is I really feel good about it. Besides all the wonderful new things I have seen that inspired a lot of great ideas, I actually miss working and creating and I am once again enthusiastic about what I am doing.
> 
> So all in all it was a very functional and fun week (if not necessary) to not only rejuvenate, but to further organize and make our place here really nice. It will be exciting on Thursday when the new dressers arrive. It will add a lot to our place here, not to mention give us probably twice the drawer space we have now. Somehow it will just feel good for everything to have its place.
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. Time for another cup of coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I (still) need to finish up on the pattern packets that I was working on last week and then I have several ideas of which direction that I want to head into as far as new designs. All in all, it should be a great week.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good Monday to you too…

It seems like I have to go through the same routine, as you, every time I get a new tool or make/buy something to put into the house… LOL … must be 'catching'... LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> While taking some time off can is something that we all need and is really fun, the time comes when we need to get back to our routine and work again.
> 
> It seems like weeks have gone by since we decided to take off for a few days and head to the city. In some ways it was really refreshing, but in others it was more tiring than our regular routine. In any case, it was fun.
> 
> Even upon returning home on Saturday, as we unpacked and started to settle all our acquisitions into place, it set off a chain of events that included cleaning, sorting and weeding through things and once again reorganizing. None of this is a bad thing, and as I look around this morning I feel really good about our place here and how we are able to fit so much in our little place without it looking cluttered in the least. One of our rules of thumb in general is that when we get something new, we need to get rid of something. This only makes sense and it help us keep from accumulating a lot of things that we don't need. It also keeps us in check as to the amount of stuff we have here, as we tend to think twice about buying unnecessary things when we know that an added cost of getting the new item is parting with something we have. I think it is a good policy though and even though there are certainly exceptions to the rule, for the most part we try to stick to it and keep the addition of new things to a minimum.
> 
> The process of rearranging and moving things around triggered some major cleaning on my part. One thing led to another and soon I was standing on a chair cleaning the top of the kitchen cabinets and working my way all the way down to the floor. I was amazed that it wasn't 'that bad' seeing as we are accustomed to doing not only lathe work, but also scroll saw work in the kitchen. While there was a fine layer of dust on the tops of the cabinets, it really wasn't what one would expect and it was certainly proof that even though we do a major part of our work here, it is possible to keep things tidy and clean.
> 
> Another bonus about doing this type of makeover is the inspirational projects that are born from this process, if for no other reason, out of necessity to make things work. While we didn't feel up to making our own bedroom furniture, we certainly were not opposed to making some smaller storage pieces that will not only be customized to our needs and sizes, but (hopefully) made a bit better than anything we would be able to purchase for a good cost. It is good to learn on these smaller pieces, as some of you have suggested. Besides being less intimidating, there is less risk involved than if we were making a dresser or something large like that. Either way it is also a positive.
> 
> But for now, it is time for me to get back to drawing and designing. Since our decision to go was made at approximately 7pm Wednesday night and we were off early Thursday morning, everything is pretty much left hanging at the point that it was at last week. We did fill orders, but that was about it as far as the business was concerned and while it did fee to get away for a couple of days, now is the time to get back to things and jump in with both feet and work.
> 
> Good news is I really feel good about it. Besides all the wonderful new things I have seen that inspired a lot of great ideas, I actually miss working and creating and I am once again enthusiastic about what I am doing.
> 
> So all in all it was a very functional and fun week (if not necessary) to not only rejuvenate, but to further organize and make our place here really nice. It will be exciting on Thursday when the new dressers arrive. It will add a lot to our place here, not to mention give us probably twice the drawer space we have now. Somehow it will just feel good for everything to have its place.
> 
> So with that I will sign off for today. Time for another cup of coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I (still) need to finish up on the pattern packets that I was working on last week and then I have several ideas of which direction that I want to head into as far as new designs. All in all, it should be a great week.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


It is fun though, isn't it Joe! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time*

As I sit here this morning and try to focus on a direction to move today, I feel a bit overwhelmed. I am not sure why, but it feels as if I have been not accomplishing much even though if I review the past several months, I do see that I have made progress on many things. Why is it we sometimes feel like that?

Part of the reason we took a break was to get away and have a change of scenery. It had been many months of working every day without time off and I know that Keith was feeling it. As for myself, the last several weeks I have felt that I haven't accomplished much, yet I am up early each morning and don't quit until I am ready to turn in most nights.

The time away was good in many ways. I was able to add to the growing list of ideas of things that I want to make that I think that others will enjoy too. I also enjoyed focusing on the house here a bit, and sprucing up our little place here is definitely something that is positive and will have good results.

I always have enjoyed making the best of my place, wherever I lived. Even when I was in university and lived in a small mobile home for $155 per month (heat included!) I was able to make it cozy and welcoming and comfortable. Since I have always been somewhat of a 'homebody', it has always been important to have a clean and inviting home, no matter how small it was.

Among our acquisitions we picked up this past weekend, was a large wall clock. By large, it measures almost three feet in diameter. Our main room here has minimal clutter, and the furniture consists of a couch, an end table the large cabinet we built last year and a stand for the TV. We also have to consider the speakers part of the furniture because they are so large, and last fall we picked up three matching trunks which open up for storage which look like tooled leather. The trunks vary in size and are great for storage, as well as some extra seating on the rare occasions when we have company over.

We have decided to go with a 'steampunk' theme, which is an odd mix of brass and gears and sometimes described as "Victorian meets technology." Kind of a Jules Verne-ish look. Both Keith and I like the idea and look of the movement and it allows for lots of interesting combinations. The trunks were a good start, as they are a bit ornate and trimmed with leather and brass and are interesting pieces. While they weren't expensive, they serve the purpose well and besides looking nice, they are great to store many of my painting supplies and other miscellaneous items. After all - for us it is all about storage.

The clock is quite attractive and it is certainly a statement in the room. It's large size commands attention and really makes the room look warm and inviting. Funny story about it though, it was the third clock we picked up in our travels this weekend, with the other two going back as we came upon better candidates.

The first clock was purchased at a furniture store in New Minus (about half the way to Halifax from our place.) It was cool because it was made from what looked like an old wheel hub. It had large Roman numerals on it and it had that 'aged' look. While we liked it, we didn't like that it had a whitish background, and I was even considering using paint and washing some gold paint on it to make it look more like parchment. It was only about 2 ft. in diameter. But at the time, it was the best one we saw and I bought it.

As we traveled on, we saw a different clock at another store only about 5 minutes away from the original place. This one was slightly larger and suited our purpose a bit more. So we went back to the original place and I returned the clock I had bought. They were very nice about it, and I just told them the truth - that I changed my mind and all was well. We then purchased the second one and were very pleased with it. It had the background that we liked, but the only thing was that I wanted one that was bigger.

We drove around for two days with the large clock filling our back seat, feeling good about the purchase, until we got to a store in Halifax and saw the clock we eventually wound up with. It was up high on the wall and was very impressive. The frame was much larger than the one we had and overall it looked much nicer and more of what I was thinking. Then we saw that it was regularly priced $289 and was on sale for $99. I had to have it.

It just so happened that across the street, there was a "Winners" store, which was where we purchased the second clock from. We took it in to see if they would accept the return (it was still wrapped in the box, unopened, of course) and they were very pleasant about it and graciously did the transaction. We then went back and purchased the final clock.

Am I crazy? Maybe. But I figure that we will have to look at that clock for a while and especially with something that will be so much of a focal point, I wanted something that I would be completely happy with. When Lee saw it as we unloaded, all he said was 'that is massive!'. It IS big, and certainly weighs enough, but it is the look I was going for and we got it mounted yesterday and it looks just wonderful.










While sittiing here this morning, I find it to be somewhat ironic having a clock to be a focal piece for the room here. After all, lately it seems that time is passing by more quickly than ever. Perhaps my need to have the large clock here was to demonstrate to me how precious time really is. As I write, I can (barely) hear the quiet "tick, tock, tick, tock" of it next to me. Is it a reminder to myself as to how quickly time will pass?

This morning I noticed a post here on lumberjocks by HamS called Universal Equity. It seems that I am not the only one who feels that time slips away quickly. Being aware of this and how precious time is should make us realize that each day is a gift and we need to appreciate them and use our time wisely.

We are all given the same number of hours, minutes and seconds each day. While some of us use them wisely, others let them slip by, almost unnoticed. Thinking about the time we have here and appreciating each minute is something that makes our lives special and worthwhile. Being aware of this gift is a present within itself, and it should not be squandered. For once it has passed, time can not be recaptured.

Make good use of your time, and enjoy every second of each day.

"Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you." ~Carl Sandburg


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and try to focus on a direction to move today, I feel a bit overwhelmed. I am not sure why, but it feels as if I have been not accomplishing much even though if I review the past several months, I do see that I have made progress on many things. Why is it we sometimes feel like that?
> 
> Part of the reason we took a break was to get away and have a change of scenery. It had been many months of working every day without time off and I know that Keith was feeling it. As for myself, the last several weeks I have felt that I haven't accomplished much, yet I am up early each morning and don't quit until I am ready to turn in most nights.
> 
> The time away was good in many ways. I was able to add to the growing list of ideas of things that I want to make that I think that others will enjoy too. I also enjoyed focusing on the house here a bit, and sprucing up our little place here is definitely something that is positive and will have good results.
> 
> I always have enjoyed making the best of my place, wherever I lived. Even when I was in university and lived in a small mobile home for $155 per month (heat included!) I was able to make it cozy and welcoming and comfortable. Since I have always been somewhat of a 'homebody', it has always been important to have a clean and inviting home, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among our acquisitions we picked up this past weekend, was a large wall clock. By large, it measures almost three feet in diameter. Our main room here has minimal clutter, and the furniture consists of a couch, an end table the large cabinet we built last year and a stand for the TV. We also have to consider the speakers part of the furniture because they are so large, and last fall we picked up three matching trunks which open up for storage which look like tooled leather. The trunks vary in size and are great for storage, as well as some extra seating on the rare occasions when we have company over.
> 
> We have decided to go with a 'steampunk' theme, which is an odd mix of brass and gears and sometimes described as "Victorian meets technology." Kind of a Jules Verne-ish look. Both Keith and I like the idea and look of the movement and it allows for lots of interesting combinations. The trunks were a good start, as they are a bit ornate and trimmed with leather and brass and are interesting pieces. While they weren't expensive, they serve the purpose well and besides looking nice, they are great to store many of my painting supplies and other miscellaneous items. After all - for us it is all about storage.
> 
> The clock is quite attractive and it is certainly a statement in the room. It's large size commands attention and really makes the room look warm and inviting. Funny story about it though, it was the third clock we picked up in our travels this weekend, with the other two going back as we came upon better candidates.
> 
> The first clock was purchased at a furniture store in New Minus (about half the way to Halifax from our place.) It was cool because it was made from what looked like an old wheel hub. It had large Roman numerals on it and it had that 'aged' look. While we liked it, we didn't like that it had a whitish background, and I was even considering using paint and washing some gold paint on it to make it look more like parchment. It was only about 2 ft. in diameter. But at the time, it was the best one we saw and I bought it.
> 
> As we traveled on, we saw a different clock at another store only about 5 minutes away from the original place. This one was slightly larger and suited our purpose a bit more. So we went back to the original place and I returned the clock I had bought. They were very nice about it, and I just told them the truth - that I changed my mind and all was well. We then purchased the second one and were very pleased with it. It had the background that we liked, but the only thing was that I wanted one that was bigger.
> 
> We drove around for two days with the large clock filling our back seat, feeling good about the purchase, until we got to a store in Halifax and saw the clock we eventually wound up with. It was up high on the wall and was very impressive. The frame was much larger than the one we had and overall it looked much nicer and more of what I was thinking. Then we saw that it was regularly priced $289 and was on sale for $99. I had to have it.
> 
> It just so happened that across the street, there was a "Winners" store, which was where we purchased the second clock from. We took it in to see if they would accept the return (it was still wrapped in the box, unopened, of course) and they were very pleasant about it and graciously did the transaction. We then went back and purchased the final clock.
> 
> Am I crazy? Maybe. But I figure that we will have to look at that clock for a while and especially with something that will be so much of a focal point, I wanted something that I would be completely happy with. When Lee saw it as we unloaded, all he said was 'that is massive!'. It IS big, and certainly weighs enough, but it is the look I was going for and we got it mounted yesterday and it looks just wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While sittiing here this morning, I find it to be somewhat ironic having a clock to be a focal piece for the room here. After all, lately it seems that time is passing by more quickly than ever. Perhaps my need to have the large clock here was to demonstrate to me how precious time really is. As I write, I can (barely) hear the quiet "tick, tock, tick, tock" of it next to me. Is it a reminder to myself as to how quickly time will pass?
> 
> This morning I noticed a post here on lumberjocks by HamS called Universal Equity. It seems that I am not the only one who feels that time slips away quickly. Being aware of this and how precious time is should make us realize that each day is a gift and we need to appreciate them and use our time wisely.
> 
> We are all given the same number of hours, minutes and seconds each day. While some of us use them wisely, others let them slip by, almost unnoticed. Thinking about the time we have here and appreciating each minute is something that makes our lives special and worthwhile. Being aware of this gift is a present within itself, and it should not be squandered. For once it has passed, time can not be recaptured.
> 
> Make good use of your time, and enjoy every second of each day.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you." ~Carl Sandburg


Mr. Sandburg is a pretty wise guy… I get overwhelmed very easy, but, I am learning when I do get those feelings, it's time to just stop, say to myself: just hold it, then, carry on. The old saying "one step at a time" really does work


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and try to focus on a direction to move today, I feel a bit overwhelmed. I am not sure why, but it feels as if I have been not accomplishing much even though if I review the past several months, I do see that I have made progress on many things. Why is it we sometimes feel like that?
> 
> Part of the reason we took a break was to get away and have a change of scenery. It had been many months of working every day without time off and I know that Keith was feeling it. As for myself, the last several weeks I have felt that I haven't accomplished much, yet I am up early each morning and don't quit until I am ready to turn in most nights.
> 
> The time away was good in many ways. I was able to add to the growing list of ideas of things that I want to make that I think that others will enjoy too. I also enjoyed focusing on the house here a bit, and sprucing up our little place here is definitely something that is positive and will have good results.
> 
> I always have enjoyed making the best of my place, wherever I lived. Even when I was in university and lived in a small mobile home for $155 per month (heat included!) I was able to make it cozy and welcoming and comfortable. Since I have always been somewhat of a 'homebody', it has always been important to have a clean and inviting home, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among our acquisitions we picked up this past weekend, was a large wall clock. By large, it measures almost three feet in diameter. Our main room here has minimal clutter, and the furniture consists of a couch, an end table the large cabinet we built last year and a stand for the TV. We also have to consider the speakers part of the furniture because they are so large, and last fall we picked up three matching trunks which open up for storage which look like tooled leather. The trunks vary in size and are great for storage, as well as some extra seating on the rare occasions when we have company over.
> 
> We have decided to go with a 'steampunk' theme, which is an odd mix of brass and gears and sometimes described as "Victorian meets technology." Kind of a Jules Verne-ish look. Both Keith and I like the idea and look of the movement and it allows for lots of interesting combinations. The trunks were a good start, as they are a bit ornate and trimmed with leather and brass and are interesting pieces. While they weren't expensive, they serve the purpose well and besides looking nice, they are great to store many of my painting supplies and other miscellaneous items. After all - for us it is all about storage.
> 
> The clock is quite attractive and it is certainly a statement in the room. It's large size commands attention and really makes the room look warm and inviting. Funny story about it though, it was the third clock we picked up in our travels this weekend, with the other two going back as we came upon better candidates.
> 
> The first clock was purchased at a furniture store in New Minus (about half the way to Halifax from our place.) It was cool because it was made from what looked like an old wheel hub. It had large Roman numerals on it and it had that 'aged' look. While we liked it, we didn't like that it had a whitish background, and I was even considering using paint and washing some gold paint on it to make it look more like parchment. It was only about 2 ft. in diameter. But at the time, it was the best one we saw and I bought it.
> 
> As we traveled on, we saw a different clock at another store only about 5 minutes away from the original place. This one was slightly larger and suited our purpose a bit more. So we went back to the original place and I returned the clock I had bought. They were very nice about it, and I just told them the truth - that I changed my mind and all was well. We then purchased the second one and were very pleased with it. It had the background that we liked, but the only thing was that I wanted one that was bigger.
> 
> We drove around for two days with the large clock filling our back seat, feeling good about the purchase, until we got to a store in Halifax and saw the clock we eventually wound up with. It was up high on the wall and was very impressive. The frame was much larger than the one we had and overall it looked much nicer and more of what I was thinking. Then we saw that it was regularly priced $289 and was on sale for $99. I had to have it.
> 
> It just so happened that across the street, there was a "Winners" store, which was where we purchased the second clock from. We took it in to see if they would accept the return (it was still wrapped in the box, unopened, of course) and they were very pleasant about it and graciously did the transaction. We then went back and purchased the final clock.
> 
> Am I crazy? Maybe. But I figure that we will have to look at that clock for a while and especially with something that will be so much of a focal point, I wanted something that I would be completely happy with. When Lee saw it as we unloaded, all he said was 'that is massive!'. It IS big, and certainly weighs enough, but it is the look I was going for and we got it mounted yesterday and it looks just wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While sittiing here this morning, I find it to be somewhat ironic having a clock to be a focal piece for the room here. After all, lately it seems that time is passing by more quickly than ever. Perhaps my need to have the large clock here was to demonstrate to me how precious time really is. As I write, I can (barely) hear the quiet "tick, tock, tick, tock" of it next to me. Is it a reminder to myself as to how quickly time will pass?
> 
> This morning I noticed a post here on lumberjocks by HamS called Universal Equity. It seems that I am not the only one who feels that time slips away quickly. Being aware of this and how precious time is should make us realize that each day is a gift and we need to appreciate them and use our time wisely.
> 
> We are all given the same number of hours, minutes and seconds each day. While some of us use them wisely, others let them slip by, almost unnoticed. Thinking about the time we have here and appreciating each minute is something that makes our lives special and worthwhile. Being aware of this gift is a present within itself, and it should not be squandered. For once it has passed, time can not be recaptured.
> 
> Make good use of your time, and enjoy every second of each day.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you." ~Carl Sandburg


Yes, Roger. I just don't know sometimes. It seems that at times I am learning that too. I try not to look at everything at once because it seems like just too much to handle at times. I find I do better if I stop and take a breath and look at one aspect of the issues at a time. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sharing Our Passion*

There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.

Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.

First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'

Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.

I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.

After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.

I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.

Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.

While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.

The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:

The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:










The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:










And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"










As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.

The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.

I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.

I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?

I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint.  Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


that's great news sheila

a timely deal going into spring

you have certainly worked hard for it

well done


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Love the sign, David! Thanks so much! Yes, it is a great opportunity for me. The catalog is coming out in May and summer is traditionally a slower time for me as a pattern maker. It will help me get through these lean months much easier, not to mention the future business it will bring. Good all around! I have been worrying a bit about it and wondering if I was putting my time in the right place with these patterns. They take much longer to make than the scrolling ones. I have made (so many) poor business decisions before and while I know I am not there yet, I think maybe I am getting a little better after all. We can only hope! 

Have a great day yourself. Don't "wet your plants" too much! 

Sheila


----------



## sunlight2

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Sheila; Just read with interest your 3{#'s 638,639,640}well written entries-My Journey as a Scroll pattern designer.I am using your patterns which I purchased from Scrolleronline.Love very much scrolling those.Keep up the good work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Hi, Sunlight and welcome to Lumberjocks! You will find that the people here are wonderful and helpful in all aspects of woodworking. I have been here for just under two years and I have met so many talented and helpful people that I can't even begin to name them. It is a great place for you to share your love of woodworking. 

I am glad you like the blog. When I started it, I never could have imagined doing it every day for so long. If I HAD to do it, it would probably be impossible for me! Since I live and breath my work, it isn't usually too difficult finding woodworking related stuff to ramble on about every day. (Some days are more of a stretch than others, I must admit!) If you don't mind my poor typing in the morning or random thoughts every now and then, you can tune in here every day and I am usually here.

It is nice to 'meet' a new friend! Enjoy the site and thank you very much!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Brilliant news on the Artists Club front there, Sheila. I do like the boots.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


I'm glad to see that you are having such success. For quite a few years, I called myself a substitute husband as I did a lot of cutting for tole painters. I found that a lot of the painters were perfectly capable of cutting their own material but much preferred the painting so kept me busy. With the decline of the craft shows there hasn't been as much of a market although I still do some cutting. It may be that age also has something to do with my slow down.LOL


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Congratulations on the sale. It is always wonderful when a well established company gives you the 
compliment of selling your product and pays you on time for it also. We had a few winter storm warnings
on the weather this morning, but spring should be here sometime. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Thank you all very much. It does feel good to work for a company that seems to have respect for the time and effort involved in making things. That is rare these days. I am happy to do 'production cutting' for the painters that don't like to do it, and with small items like this they are not as expensive to ship so I can keep the costs down for them too. Slowly I am figuring all of this out. 

It is quite cold and dreary here today. Rainy, dark, windy. But that I OK. I am making some French bread and pasta sauce while I am working (multi-tasking!) and already it is a good day. I hope yours is good too.

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

Seems like you were into Scrolling and Painting all the time… excelling in both areas…
... it only makes sense to pursue both areas in any way you can.

I'm not a bit surprised of you being accepted by the Artists Club…
... in my mind, you qualified for that long ago…

Keep doing what you like to do… You excel!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing Our Passion*
> 
> There are many different avenues that one can take and still be on a creative path. While having choices is good, there are times when there are almost too many things to choose from and only so many hours in the day. While most of us are familiar with the phrase 'spreading ourselves too thin', there are times when things are not as defined as we would like them to be as far as which path to follow and it is hard not to want to do everything at once. I often feel that this is the case.
> 
> Most people know that I also love to paint. While I realize that painting and woodworking are two different forms of creativity, I also believe that there are many ways that they overlap. When I first started out in my own business, I remember thinking that my goal was to 'see the scrollers learn to paint and the painters learn to do scroll sawing and woodworking. I spent a lot of time trying to convince these groups to expand into other forms of creativity, but as I look back at it now, I can see several reasons that I was not as successful in accomplishing my goal as I would have liked to be.
> 
> First off, most scrollers and woodworkers have no desire to paint. Like many here on the lumberjocks forum, most of those who work in wood do so because of its natural beauty. Putting paint on wood (especially hard woods or exotics) is near sacrilege and they won't hear of it. Besides, most of them don't like the tedium of painting and painting walls with a roller is punishment enough, let alone painting something with a brush that has three hairs in it. It just isn't something that look at as being 'fun.'
> 
> Painters, on the other hand, have their own criteria. They enjoy not only the creative aspect of painting, but also the social part too. Many times painters will gather in groups and visit as they create - chatting and sharing a good snack perhaps and talking about things that are happening in their every day life. While they appreciate a good painting surface made of wood, most of them have little or no desire to make the surfaces themselves. They don't enjoy working with noisy, dusty tools and would far prefer to have the surfaces as close to being ready to paint as possible. Woodworking is just a place where they don't want to spend their time.
> 
> I realize that these are generalizations, and there are exceptions in both areas. Look at me. I believe that I am a good example of that. Not only do I enjoy the process of painting, but also the process of creating the item to paint on. I find both processes equally fun and thoroughly enjoy doing both of them. But I am, as I said, the exception.
> 
> After over fifteen years of doing what I do and working in a creative industry, I am finally learning how to channel my love of both painting and woodworking so that I am able to continue to do both and have both aspects be an asset to my business. I no longer try to force the issue on either side, and I have learned to accept the two groups as they are, yet offer alternatives for those who feel a bit more adventurous and want to expand their creativity to the other venue. While this may require a little more work on my part, I am beginning to see positive results and I find that by simply having the alternatives available to my customers, the ones who want to try new things will try, and venture out to perhaps discover another side of themselves that they didn't know existed.
> 
> I had recently spoken of a company that I had submitted several painting designs to for consideration. The Artist's Club has been around since I began painting, and I have been a customer for many years. They were always a pleasure to order from and their customer service is excellent, as well as their prices on books, patterns and supplies. Last year when I was looking for a place for marketing my little skating pond, I contacted them to see if they would be interested in offering it as a kit, as they had many kits as products available on their site. I was very please that they were interested and long story short, it did quite well with them. It also gave me a chance to do a little production woodworking on the side, which was fun for me too.
> 
> Everything about this company was positive. The communication, the presentation of my project, and even the timely way that I got paid. After working with so many companies that I had to spend time chasing, negotiating and babysitting, it was a wonderful feeling to be able to do what I liked doing (designing) and leaving the rest to someone else, knowing that I wasn't going to be taken advantage of. The pond had a good run, and I was pleased not only at the exposure it got, but also that it brought me a bit of recognition in another venue.
> 
> While I still consider scroll sawing and designing woodworking patterns my main job description, in this type of economy I feel that the best way to survive is by diversifying. The painting industry, like the scroll saw industry is going through some hard times of its own and I think that by me not depending solely on one or the other for sustenance is a good decision. It is at times like this when I appreciate having a partner most, as sharing the load with someone else helps to ensure that everything will still be run smoothly. Keith is also working on selling his pens as a 'side business', so neither of us has to rely only on the income generated from selling scroll saw patterns. While that would be nice, there just aren't enough scrollers in the world, and with all of the free patterns available on the internet (as well as people who share patterns with their friends, clubs and groups) we both realize that there just might not be enough customers out there to keep us going. So we find it necessary to do other things.
> 
> The reason I am speaking of all of this is because yesterday I heard back from the Artist's Club and they decided to go with three of the designs that I submitted to them. (Yay!) I am very happy about this because not only will it further my exposure to the painting world, but it will also allow me to keep doing the woodworking and scroll sawing that I love so much. The three patterns they picked up are as follows:
> 
> The "Hats Off to Witches!" hat ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Kickin' Up Our Heels!" boot ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest ornament pattern, "Prim Pumpkin Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, I was really thrilled with hearing that they are going to take all three of these patterns. While the main emphasis of the patterns is on painting and a full set of pieces will be provided with the kit, I am also providing full instructions for cutting these simple shapes, so that if one wants to make additional pieces on their own, or perhaps make them in different sizes or thicknesses, the information is there for them to learn.
> 
> The way I look at it, it is a win/win/win for everyone involved. Artist's Club provides a good pattern, I gain more exposure and perhaps some new customers, and the customer gets a quality kit, as well as perhaps the inspiration to expand into other creative outlets. Everyone should be happy.
> 
> I suppose that the teacher inside of me is the most excited of all. These patterns are about 15 pages long each (give or take) not because they are that difficult, but because I want to provide the fullest and simplest instructions that I possibly can so that even someone who is very new to this type of craft can understand the process and be successful in making the project. That way we will all grow and benefit from it.
> 
> I truly love what I do. The thought of teaching others through my work and hopefully doing my part to keep both the woodworking and the painting industry healthy and fun is as they say "priceless." What more could I ask for as a teacher and someone who loves creating?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative day! Share your passion and keep it alive!


Thanks, Joe! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Bedroom Furniture Arriving Today*

Today is going to be a little disorganized. Sometimes it seems that in the process of getting organized, things are in more disarray than ever. We are getting our bedroom dressers delivered, so that means that everything is out of sorts.

I am rather excited, because it will mean that we will have more room and really upgrade things quite a bit. Keith was using a dresser that our landlord had here as a 'semi-furnished' place. It was one of those pressed board things with the white plastic coating on it. More than once the bottom of the drawers (which were flimsy fiberboard) fell through and we wound up gluing supports into place from the underside. The drawers were still only about half as deep as the faces. What is up with that? I noticed that more and more on the cheaper pieces of furniture that we looked at. Do they really save that much money by making the drawers only 4" high inside? I suppose that the logical answer to my own question is "yes" but what astounded me the most was that many dressers were near the $1000 price and they still had what I call 'half-drawers' in them. Knowing what lumber costs per board foot, I can't imagine why they wouldn't at least make the effort in the first place. After all, it isn't as if these pieces were made with solid maple drawers or anything like that. And even if they were, we do live in Canada where maple is one of our cheapest types of wood sold. I don't get it.

Shopping for furniture and seeing all the crap that was offered was quite a wake up call for me. It had been many years since I had purchased good furniture and seeing how much the prices had gone up, along with the quality of construction was at some times quite depressing. I last purchased a bedroom set in about 1997 and even then, I had come upon an antique bedroom suite that only cost me about $1200 for a tall dresser, a dressing table with six drawers, an end table and a four poster bed. The bed was a full sized bed, as I found that most older sets only came that big, but the quality was beautiful. I believe it was made of mahogany and was about 80 years old, without a scratch on it. You could fit a small child in the dresser drawers and everything was solid wood and dovetailed. They were amazing pieces.

A couple of years earlier, from the same antique shop that was in our neighborhood, I picked up a maple bedroom set for around the same price. This one had a kidney shaped short dresser, with mirror and a two piece man's tall dresser and a bed frame and two end tables. Every piece had exquisite inlay on it. The top drawers had inlay trim and the headboard and foot board had inlay floral motifs that were all done in natural colored wood that were works of art. Again the drawers were large and constructed with quality. This set was nearly 100 years old and had a shellac finish that was quite near perfect. I think the pieces may have been refinished, but it didn't matter because the age of the pieces wasn't why I purchased it, the beauty was. I suppose it really spoiled me.

So seeing what is available now (and for what price) really was quite depressing. It made me feel not only old, but generally sad that it took this much money to afford the quality of work that was nowhere near the pieces I used to have. I suppose that is the way it is though.

The set we picked is nice however. The construction is good, and even though it isn't the top of the line, they were discontinuing the set so we got it at a good price. It should last us a long time.

We only bought the two dressers because we have found that it is rather difficult to get any bed in a full size anymore. Everything is either twin or queen or king and there are very few choices of sets with full size pieces. The set is made of cherry that is stained dark, and we are hoping that our local guy will eventually be able to build us a bed frame and headboard that will somewhat match the style and color of the two dressers. Who knows? Maybe Keith will even take on the project himself. We would like the bed to be custom anyway, as perhaps a platform style with some drawer storage underneath. For our little place that would be great and even if we do move up to a larger place later on, the extra drawers will always be welcome.

One step at a time.

So we need to wait for the truck today and everything is rather messy. The old crappy dresser is back in our landlords' basement and our clothes are in boxes around the house here awaiting our new arrivals. I have been using a plastic dresser I got from Wal-mart since I moved in here and it will be quite a thrill for me to have a real dresser again. (One where the drawers actually close!) Oh baby! We are "moving on up!" 

Work wise I did finish the site update yesterday and got the newsletter mailed out. Remember about a week ago that was on my agenda right before we decided to skip town? Oh well, life is like that. What's the point of being the "boss" if I can't goof off every now and then?

I am going to spend the day repainting the witch hats to send to Artist's Club for photography. Silly me, I forgot I was going to submit them and sent the original set to my son last autumn. That's OK though, as it will give me a chance to follow my own instructions and make sure that there are no errors in them. I think they are OK because I have already sold several copies and haven't heard any complaints. But going over them again will be good in any case.

So that's my day. I will post pictures of the new furniture tomorrow if you want to see it. I woke up to snow this morning which was a bit of a surprise given how warm it has been. But I suppose that is typical spring. I remember it was just about a year ago that we were heading out for New York and the weather was touch and go then too. So everything is on schedule.

I hope you all have a great day. Be creative and do something to make yourself happy! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Bedroom Furniture Arriving Today*
> 
> Today is going to be a little disorganized. Sometimes it seems that in the process of getting organized, things are in more disarray than ever. We are getting our bedroom dressers delivered, so that means that everything is out of sorts.
> 
> I am rather excited, because it will mean that we will have more room and really upgrade things quite a bit. Keith was using a dresser that our landlord had here as a 'semi-furnished' place. It was one of those pressed board things with the white plastic coating on it. More than once the bottom of the drawers (which were flimsy fiberboard) fell through and we wound up gluing supports into place from the underside. The drawers were still only about half as deep as the faces. What is up with that? I noticed that more and more on the cheaper pieces of furniture that we looked at. Do they really save that much money by making the drawers only 4" high inside? I suppose that the logical answer to my own question is "yes" but what astounded me the most was that many dressers were near the $1000 price and they still had what I call 'half-drawers' in them. Knowing what lumber costs per board foot, I can't imagine why they wouldn't at least make the effort in the first place. After all, it isn't as if these pieces were made with solid maple drawers or anything like that. And even if they were, we do live in Canada where maple is one of our cheapest types of wood sold. I don't get it.
> 
> Shopping for furniture and seeing all the crap that was offered was quite a wake up call for me. It had been many years since I had purchased good furniture and seeing how much the prices had gone up, along with the quality of construction was at some times quite depressing. I last purchased a bedroom set in about 1997 and even then, I had come upon an antique bedroom suite that only cost me about $1200 for a tall dresser, a dressing table with six drawers, an end table and a four poster bed. The bed was a full sized bed, as I found that most older sets only came that big, but the quality was beautiful. I believe it was made of mahogany and was about 80 years old, without a scratch on it. You could fit a small child in the dresser drawers and everything was solid wood and dovetailed. They were amazing pieces.
> 
> A couple of years earlier, from the same antique shop that was in our neighborhood, I picked up a maple bedroom set for around the same price. This one had a kidney shaped short dresser, with mirror and a two piece man's tall dresser and a bed frame and two end tables. Every piece had exquisite inlay on it. The top drawers had inlay trim and the headboard and foot board had inlay floral motifs that were all done in natural colored wood that were works of art. Again the drawers were large and constructed with quality. This set was nearly 100 years old and had a shellac finish that was quite near perfect. I think the pieces may have been refinished, but it didn't matter because the age of the pieces wasn't why I purchased it, the beauty was. I suppose it really spoiled me.
> 
> So seeing what is available now (and for what price) really was quite depressing. It made me feel not only old, but generally sad that it took this much money to afford the quality of work that was nowhere near the pieces I used to have. I suppose that is the way it is though.
> 
> The set we picked is nice however. The construction is good, and even though it isn't the top of the line, they were discontinuing the set so we got it at a good price. It should last us a long time.
> 
> We only bought the two dressers because we have found that it is rather difficult to get any bed in a full size anymore. Everything is either twin or queen or king and there are very few choices of sets with full size pieces. The set is made of cherry that is stained dark, and we are hoping that our local guy will eventually be able to build us a bed frame and headboard that will somewhat match the style and color of the two dressers. Who knows? Maybe Keith will even take on the project himself. We would like the bed to be custom anyway, as perhaps a platform style with some drawer storage underneath. For our little place that would be great and even if we do move up to a larger place later on, the extra drawers will always be welcome.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> So we need to wait for the truck today and everything is rather messy. The old crappy dresser is back in our landlords' basement and our clothes are in boxes around the house here awaiting our new arrivals. I have been using a plastic dresser I got from Wal-mart since I moved in here and it will be quite a thrill for me to have a real dresser again. (One where the drawers actually close!) Oh baby! We are "moving on up!"
> 
> Work wise I did finish the site update yesterday and got the newsletter mailed out. Remember about a week ago that was on my agenda right before we decided to skip town? Oh well, life is like that. What's the point of being the "boss" if I can't goof off every now and then?
> 
> I am going to spend the day repainting the witch hats to send to Artist's Club for photography. Silly me, I forgot I was going to submit them and sent the original set to my son last autumn. That's OK though, as it will give me a chance to follow my own instructions and make sure that there are no errors in them. I think they are OK because I have already sold several copies and haven't heard any complaints. But going over them again will be good in any case.
> 
> So that's my day. I will post pictures of the new furniture tomorrow if you want to see it. I woke up to snow this morning which was a bit of a surprise given how warm it has been. But I suppose that is typical spring. I remember it was just about a year ago that we were heading out for New York and the weather was touch and go then too. So everything is on schedule.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Be creative and do something to make yourself happy! Sweet Dreams!


oh my.. euwwww fer the snow…  it was 70 here yesterday. spent the whole day out in the yard, even cut the grass already. luv everything about spring except the grass cuttin part.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Bedroom Furniture Arriving Today*
> 
> Today is going to be a little disorganized. Sometimes it seems that in the process of getting organized, things are in more disarray than ever. We are getting our bedroom dressers delivered, so that means that everything is out of sorts.
> 
> I am rather excited, because it will mean that we will have more room and really upgrade things quite a bit. Keith was using a dresser that our landlord had here as a 'semi-furnished' place. It was one of those pressed board things with the white plastic coating on it. More than once the bottom of the drawers (which were flimsy fiberboard) fell through and we wound up gluing supports into place from the underside. The drawers were still only about half as deep as the faces. What is up with that? I noticed that more and more on the cheaper pieces of furniture that we looked at. Do they really save that much money by making the drawers only 4" high inside? I suppose that the logical answer to my own question is "yes" but what astounded me the most was that many dressers were near the $1000 price and they still had what I call 'half-drawers' in them. Knowing what lumber costs per board foot, I can't imagine why they wouldn't at least make the effort in the first place. After all, it isn't as if these pieces were made with solid maple drawers or anything like that. And even if they were, we do live in Canada where maple is one of our cheapest types of wood sold. I don't get it.
> 
> Shopping for furniture and seeing all the crap that was offered was quite a wake up call for me. It had been many years since I had purchased good furniture and seeing how much the prices had gone up, along with the quality of construction was at some times quite depressing. I last purchased a bedroom set in about 1997 and even then, I had come upon an antique bedroom suite that only cost me about $1200 for a tall dresser, a dressing table with six drawers, an end table and a four poster bed. The bed was a full sized bed, as I found that most older sets only came that big, but the quality was beautiful. I believe it was made of mahogany and was about 80 years old, without a scratch on it. You could fit a small child in the dresser drawers and everything was solid wood and dovetailed. They were amazing pieces.
> 
> A couple of years earlier, from the same antique shop that was in our neighborhood, I picked up a maple bedroom set for around the same price. This one had a kidney shaped short dresser, with mirror and a two piece man's tall dresser and a bed frame and two end tables. Every piece had exquisite inlay on it. The top drawers had inlay trim and the headboard and foot board had inlay floral motifs that were all done in natural colored wood that were works of art. Again the drawers were large and constructed with quality. This set was nearly 100 years old and had a shellac finish that was quite near perfect. I think the pieces may have been refinished, but it didn't matter because the age of the pieces wasn't why I purchased it, the beauty was. I suppose it really spoiled me.
> 
> So seeing what is available now (and for what price) really was quite depressing. It made me feel not only old, but generally sad that it took this much money to afford the quality of work that was nowhere near the pieces I used to have. I suppose that is the way it is though.
> 
> The set we picked is nice however. The construction is good, and even though it isn't the top of the line, they were discontinuing the set so we got it at a good price. It should last us a long time.
> 
> We only bought the two dressers because we have found that it is rather difficult to get any bed in a full size anymore. Everything is either twin or queen or king and there are very few choices of sets with full size pieces. The set is made of cherry that is stained dark, and we are hoping that our local guy will eventually be able to build us a bed frame and headboard that will somewhat match the style and color of the two dressers. Who knows? Maybe Keith will even take on the project himself. We would like the bed to be custom anyway, as perhaps a platform style with some drawer storage underneath. For our little place that would be great and even if we do move up to a larger place later on, the extra drawers will always be welcome.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> So we need to wait for the truck today and everything is rather messy. The old crappy dresser is back in our landlords' basement and our clothes are in boxes around the house here awaiting our new arrivals. I have been using a plastic dresser I got from Wal-mart since I moved in here and it will be quite a thrill for me to have a real dresser again. (One where the drawers actually close!) Oh baby! We are "moving on up!"
> 
> Work wise I did finish the site update yesterday and got the newsletter mailed out. Remember about a week ago that was on my agenda right before we decided to skip town? Oh well, life is like that. What's the point of being the "boss" if I can't goof off every now and then?
> 
> I am going to spend the day repainting the witch hats to send to Artist's Club for photography. Silly me, I forgot I was going to submit them and sent the original set to my son last autumn. That's OK though, as it will give me a chance to follow my own instructions and make sure that there are no errors in them. I think they are OK because I have already sold several copies and haven't heard any complaints. But going over them again will be good in any case.
> 
> So that's my day. I will post pictures of the new furniture tomorrow if you want to see it. I woke up to snow this morning which was a bit of a surprise given how warm it has been. But I suppose that is typical spring. I remember it was just about a year ago that we were heading out for New York and the weather was touch and go then too. So everything is on schedule.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Be creative and do something to make yourself happy! Sweet Dreams!


Hi, Roger:
I fear the bugs. I get those silly bug bites and they swell up and itch like crazy. They get in my head and I have a lumpy head all spring. LOL That is one reason why I like the cold better. I love the sun and the beach but it seems that those flying critters leave a bad taste in my mouth about spring (NOT literally!)

Maybe this year will be better. But with it being so mild, I doubt the little buggers were all killed off during the winter months. I am readying myself for battle!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *New Bedroom Furniture Arriving Today*
> 
> Today is going to be a little disorganized. Sometimes it seems that in the process of getting organized, things are in more disarray than ever. We are getting our bedroom dressers delivered, so that means that everything is out of sorts.
> 
> I am rather excited, because it will mean that we will have more room and really upgrade things quite a bit. Keith was using a dresser that our landlord had here as a 'semi-furnished' place. It was one of those pressed board things with the white plastic coating on it. More than once the bottom of the drawers (which were flimsy fiberboard) fell through and we wound up gluing supports into place from the underside. The drawers were still only about half as deep as the faces. What is up with that? I noticed that more and more on the cheaper pieces of furniture that we looked at. Do they really save that much money by making the drawers only 4" high inside? I suppose that the logical answer to my own question is "yes" but what astounded me the most was that many dressers were near the $1000 price and they still had what I call 'half-drawers' in them. Knowing what lumber costs per board foot, I can't imagine why they wouldn't at least make the effort in the first place. After all, it isn't as if these pieces were made with solid maple drawers or anything like that. And even if they were, we do live in Canada where maple is one of our cheapest types of wood sold. I don't get it.
> 
> Shopping for furniture and seeing all the crap that was offered was quite a wake up call for me. It had been many years since I had purchased good furniture and seeing how much the prices had gone up, along with the quality of construction was at some times quite depressing. I last purchased a bedroom set in about 1997 and even then, I had come upon an antique bedroom suite that only cost me about $1200 for a tall dresser, a dressing table with six drawers, an end table and a four poster bed. The bed was a full sized bed, as I found that most older sets only came that big, but the quality was beautiful. I believe it was made of mahogany and was about 80 years old, without a scratch on it. You could fit a small child in the dresser drawers and everything was solid wood and dovetailed. They were amazing pieces.
> 
> A couple of years earlier, from the same antique shop that was in our neighborhood, I picked up a maple bedroom set for around the same price. This one had a kidney shaped short dresser, with mirror and a two piece man's tall dresser and a bed frame and two end tables. Every piece had exquisite inlay on it. The top drawers had inlay trim and the headboard and foot board had inlay floral motifs that were all done in natural colored wood that were works of art. Again the drawers were large and constructed with quality. This set was nearly 100 years old and had a shellac finish that was quite near perfect. I think the pieces may have been refinished, but it didn't matter because the age of the pieces wasn't why I purchased it, the beauty was. I suppose it really spoiled me.
> 
> So seeing what is available now (and for what price) really was quite depressing. It made me feel not only old, but generally sad that it took this much money to afford the quality of work that was nowhere near the pieces I used to have. I suppose that is the way it is though.
> 
> The set we picked is nice however. The construction is good, and even though it isn't the top of the line, they were discontinuing the set so we got it at a good price. It should last us a long time.
> 
> We only bought the two dressers because we have found that it is rather difficult to get any bed in a full size anymore. Everything is either twin or queen or king and there are very few choices of sets with full size pieces. The set is made of cherry that is stained dark, and we are hoping that our local guy will eventually be able to build us a bed frame and headboard that will somewhat match the style and color of the two dressers. Who knows? Maybe Keith will even take on the project himself. We would like the bed to be custom anyway, as perhaps a platform style with some drawer storage underneath. For our little place that would be great and even if we do move up to a larger place later on, the extra drawers will always be welcome.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> So we need to wait for the truck today and everything is rather messy. The old crappy dresser is back in our landlords' basement and our clothes are in boxes around the house here awaiting our new arrivals. I have been using a plastic dresser I got from Wal-mart since I moved in here and it will be quite a thrill for me to have a real dresser again. (One where the drawers actually close!) Oh baby! We are "moving on up!"
> 
> Work wise I did finish the site update yesterday and got the newsletter mailed out. Remember about a week ago that was on my agenda right before we decided to skip town? Oh well, life is like that. What's the point of being the "boss" if I can't goof off every now and then?
> 
> I am going to spend the day repainting the witch hats to send to Artist's Club for photography. Silly me, I forgot I was going to submit them and sent the original set to my son last autumn. That's OK though, as it will give me a chance to follow my own instructions and make sure that there are no errors in them. I think they are OK because I have already sold several copies and haven't heard any complaints. But going over them again will be good in any case.
> 
> So that's my day. I will post pictures of the new furniture tomorrow if you want to see it. I woke up to snow this morning which was a bit of a surprise given how warm it has been. But I suppose that is typical spring. I remember it was just about a year ago that we were heading out for New York and the weather was touch and go then too. So everything is on schedule.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Be creative and do something to make yourself happy! Sweet Dreams!


what a fun day, cant wait to see the new dressers…..have a great day….bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Bedroom Furniture Arriving Today*
> 
> Today is going to be a little disorganized. Sometimes it seems that in the process of getting organized, things are in more disarray than ever. We are getting our bedroom dressers delivered, so that means that everything is out of sorts.
> 
> I am rather excited, because it will mean that we will have more room and really upgrade things quite a bit. Keith was using a dresser that our landlord had here as a 'semi-furnished' place. It was one of those pressed board things with the white plastic coating on it. More than once the bottom of the drawers (which were flimsy fiberboard) fell through and we wound up gluing supports into place from the underside. The drawers were still only about half as deep as the faces. What is up with that? I noticed that more and more on the cheaper pieces of furniture that we looked at. Do they really save that much money by making the drawers only 4" high inside? I suppose that the logical answer to my own question is "yes" but what astounded me the most was that many dressers were near the $1000 price and they still had what I call 'half-drawers' in them. Knowing what lumber costs per board foot, I can't imagine why they wouldn't at least make the effort in the first place. After all, it isn't as if these pieces were made with solid maple drawers or anything like that. And even if they were, we do live in Canada where maple is one of our cheapest types of wood sold. I don't get it.
> 
> Shopping for furniture and seeing all the crap that was offered was quite a wake up call for me. It had been many years since I had purchased good furniture and seeing how much the prices had gone up, along with the quality of construction was at some times quite depressing. I last purchased a bedroom set in about 1997 and even then, I had come upon an antique bedroom suite that only cost me about $1200 for a tall dresser, a dressing table with six drawers, an end table and a four poster bed. The bed was a full sized bed, as I found that most older sets only came that big, but the quality was beautiful. I believe it was made of mahogany and was about 80 years old, without a scratch on it. You could fit a small child in the dresser drawers and everything was solid wood and dovetailed. They were amazing pieces.
> 
> A couple of years earlier, from the same antique shop that was in our neighborhood, I picked up a maple bedroom set for around the same price. This one had a kidney shaped short dresser, with mirror and a two piece man's tall dresser and a bed frame and two end tables. Every piece had exquisite inlay on it. The top drawers had inlay trim and the headboard and foot board had inlay floral motifs that were all done in natural colored wood that were works of art. Again the drawers were large and constructed with quality. This set was nearly 100 years old and had a shellac finish that was quite near perfect. I think the pieces may have been refinished, but it didn't matter because the age of the pieces wasn't why I purchased it, the beauty was. I suppose it really spoiled me.
> 
> So seeing what is available now (and for what price) really was quite depressing. It made me feel not only old, but generally sad that it took this much money to afford the quality of work that was nowhere near the pieces I used to have. I suppose that is the way it is though.
> 
> The set we picked is nice however. The construction is good, and even though it isn't the top of the line, they were discontinuing the set so we got it at a good price. It should last us a long time.
> 
> We only bought the two dressers because we have found that it is rather difficult to get any bed in a full size anymore. Everything is either twin or queen or king and there are very few choices of sets with full size pieces. The set is made of cherry that is stained dark, and we are hoping that our local guy will eventually be able to build us a bed frame and headboard that will somewhat match the style and color of the two dressers. Who knows? Maybe Keith will even take on the project himself. We would like the bed to be custom anyway, as perhaps a platform style with some drawer storage underneath. For our little place that would be great and even if we do move up to a larger place later on, the extra drawers will always be welcome.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> So we need to wait for the truck today and everything is rather messy. The old crappy dresser is back in our landlords' basement and our clothes are in boxes around the house here awaiting our new arrivals. I have been using a plastic dresser I got from Wal-mart since I moved in here and it will be quite a thrill for me to have a real dresser again. (One where the drawers actually close!) Oh baby! We are "moving on up!"
> 
> Work wise I did finish the site update yesterday and got the newsletter mailed out. Remember about a week ago that was on my agenda right before we decided to skip town? Oh well, life is like that. What's the point of being the "boss" if I can't goof off every now and then?
> 
> I am going to spend the day repainting the witch hats to send to Artist's Club for photography. Silly me, I forgot I was going to submit them and sent the original set to my son last autumn. That's OK though, as it will give me a chance to follow my own instructions and make sure that there are no errors in them. I think they are OK because I have already sold several copies and haven't heard any complaints. But going over them again will be good in any case.
> 
> So that's my day. I will post pictures of the new furniture tomorrow if you want to see it. I woke up to snow this morning which was a bit of a surprise given how warm it has been. But I suppose that is typical spring. I remember it was just about a year ago that we were heading out for New York and the weather was touch and go then too. So everything is on schedule.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Be creative and do something to make yourself happy! Sweet Dreams!


Thanks, Bob! I hope you had a great dinner yesterday!  I will post some pics tomorrow.

Sheila


----------



## followyourheart

scrollgirl said:


> *New Bedroom Furniture Arriving Today*
> 
> Today is going to be a little disorganized. Sometimes it seems that in the process of getting organized, things are in more disarray than ever. We are getting our bedroom dressers delivered, so that means that everything is out of sorts.
> 
> I am rather excited, because it will mean that we will have more room and really upgrade things quite a bit. Keith was using a dresser that our landlord had here as a 'semi-furnished' place. It was one of those pressed board things with the white plastic coating on it. More than once the bottom of the drawers (which were flimsy fiberboard) fell through and we wound up gluing supports into place from the underside. The drawers were still only about half as deep as the faces. What is up with that? I noticed that more and more on the cheaper pieces of furniture that we looked at. Do they really save that much money by making the drawers only 4" high inside? I suppose that the logical answer to my own question is "yes" but what astounded me the most was that many dressers were near the $1000 price and they still had what I call 'half-drawers' in them. Knowing what lumber costs per board foot, I can't imagine why they wouldn't at least make the effort in the first place. After all, it isn't as if these pieces were made with solid maple drawers or anything like that. And even if they were, we do live in Canada where maple is one of our cheapest types of wood sold. I don't get it.
> 
> Shopping for furniture and seeing all the crap that was offered was quite a wake up call for me. It had been many years since I had purchased good furniture and seeing how much the prices had gone up, along with the quality of construction was at some times quite depressing. I last purchased a bedroom set in about 1997 and even then, I had come upon an antique bedroom suite that only cost me about $1200 for a tall dresser, a dressing table with six drawers, an end table and a four poster bed. The bed was a full sized bed, as I found that most older sets only came that big, but the quality was beautiful. I believe it was made of mahogany and was about 80 years old, without a scratch on it. You could fit a small child in the dresser drawers and everything was solid wood and dovetailed. They were amazing pieces.
> 
> A couple of years earlier, from the same antique shop that was in our neighborhood, I picked up a maple bedroom set for around the same price. This one had a kidney shaped short dresser, with mirror and a two piece man's tall dresser and a bed frame and two end tables. Every piece had exquisite inlay on it. The top drawers had inlay trim and the headboard and foot board had inlay floral motifs that were all done in natural colored wood that were works of art. Again the drawers were large and constructed with quality. This set was nearly 100 years old and had a shellac finish that was quite near perfect. I think the pieces may have been refinished, but it didn't matter because the age of the pieces wasn't why I purchased it, the beauty was. I suppose it really spoiled me.
> 
> So seeing what is available now (and for what price) really was quite depressing. It made me feel not only old, but generally sad that it took this much money to afford the quality of work that was nowhere near the pieces I used to have. I suppose that is the way it is though.
> 
> The set we picked is nice however. The construction is good, and even though it isn't the top of the line, they were discontinuing the set so we got it at a good price. It should last us a long time.
> 
> We only bought the two dressers because we have found that it is rather difficult to get any bed in a full size anymore. Everything is either twin or queen or king and there are very few choices of sets with full size pieces. The set is made of cherry that is stained dark, and we are hoping that our local guy will eventually be able to build us a bed frame and headboard that will somewhat match the style and color of the two dressers. Who knows? Maybe Keith will even take on the project himself. We would like the bed to be custom anyway, as perhaps a platform style with some drawer storage underneath. For our little place that would be great and even if we do move up to a larger place later on, the extra drawers will always be welcome.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> So we need to wait for the truck today and everything is rather messy. The old crappy dresser is back in our landlords' basement and our clothes are in boxes around the house here awaiting our new arrivals. I have been using a plastic dresser I got from Wal-mart since I moved in here and it will be quite a thrill for me to have a real dresser again. (One where the drawers actually close!) Oh baby! We are "moving on up!"
> 
> Work wise I did finish the site update yesterday and got the newsletter mailed out. Remember about a week ago that was on my agenda right before we decided to skip town? Oh well, life is like that. What's the point of being the "boss" if I can't goof off every now and then?
> 
> I am going to spend the day repainting the witch hats to send to Artist's Club for photography. Silly me, I forgot I was going to submit them and sent the original set to my son last autumn. That's OK though, as it will give me a chance to follow my own instructions and make sure that there are no errors in them. I think they are OK because I have already sold several copies and haven't heard any complaints. But going over them again will be good in any case.
> 
> So that's my day. I will post pictures of the new furniture tomorrow if you want to see it. I woke up to snow this morning which was a bit of a surprise given how warm it has been. But I suppose that is typical spring. I remember it was just about a year ago that we were heading out for New York and the weather was touch and go then too. So everything is on schedule.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Be creative and do something to make yourself happy! Sweet Dreams!


Hi Sheila
The style these days is to NOT match the dressers with the bed. When the set is all the same style the decorators call it "matchy matchy," and say it is a no-no! So… get a nice bed made that does not match, maybe even painted white or black, if your dressers are stained.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Dressers*

Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.

The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.

I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:










This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:










I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:










Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.










The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.

Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.

All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.

So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.

It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.

Now let's see how much we can accomplish! 

I hope you have a great Friday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dressers*
> 
> Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.
> 
> The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.
> 
> I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.
> 
> Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.
> 
> So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.
> 
> It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.
> 
> Now let's see how much we can accomplish!
> 
> I hope you have a great Friday!


you both have a good eye for nice things
i'm glad you got something 
that gives you joy
and increases the storage in your house

now start loading the drawers with wood scraps
and nuts and bolts
get some of those plastic bins 
with wheels for the clothes
for under the bed

beautiful clock keith
sure to be a winner


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dressers*
> 
> Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.
> 
> The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.
> 
> I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.
> 
> Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.
> 
> So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.
> 
> It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.
> 
> Now let's see how much we can accomplish!
> 
> I hope you have a great Friday!


David - Its funny you said that because we DID get the rolling plastic bins for under the bed and put our wood there! LOL Kind of the opposite of what you said, but close enough!

I will get better pictures of the clock up soon. I think it is one of his finest patterns to date. It isn't an easy build, but it is worth the extra effort.  Thanks for the nice comments.

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dressers*
> 
> Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.
> 
> The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.
> 
> I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.
> 
> Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.
> 
> So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.
> 
> It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.
> 
> Now let's see how much we can accomplish!
> 
> I hope you have a great Friday!


very nice set sheila, they do look solid, i like the color, rich looking…i know you will enjoy having them , much better then wal mart plastic…lol….keep on keepin on…have a great day…bob


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dressers*
> 
> Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.
> 
> The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.
> 
> I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.
> 
> Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.
> 
> So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.
> 
> It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.
> 
> Now let's see how much we can accomplish!
> 
> I hope you have a great Friday!


Sheila,

The dresser and chest of drawers are really spectacular! Post them as a project so others can be wowed . . . (then link the project post to this one to reveal the truth of their origin!) ;-)

The clock is very nice, too-a good place to show it off.

L/W


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dressers*
> 
> Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.
> 
> The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.
> 
> I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.
> 
> Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.
> 
> So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.
> 
> It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.
> 
> Now let's see how much we can accomplish!
> 
> I hope you have a great Friday!


Cool dressers… They look very expensive… Just the hardware… Cool stuff…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dressers*
> 
> Well, I worked on painting my hats a bit yesterday, but mostly we were getting ready for the delivery of the two bedroom dressers. You all know how that goes. Unpacking and getting rid of the old set and then doing some major corner cleaning and preparing for the new arrival.
> 
> The set arrived about three pm and was brought in without incident. Good planning paid off because everything fit nicely and all went quite smoothly. We let the set warm up and inspected it thoroughly and it was in nice shape. Both of us were happy with it and really pleased at how it looked.
> 
> I was asked to post pictures of it from several of you, so here they are. We got two new pieces. The shorter dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tall dresser on the opposite wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out the new clock that Keith designed. It really is cool and we think it will stay on the taller dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more picture. The pictures are a bit grainy because it was soft lighting and after dark when I took them. I do apologize for that, but at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for Keith's clock will be available soon on the site. I think it is really a beautiful piece and one that lots of people will want to try. We will send out notice in our newsletter when it is ready.
> 
> Today I am going to finish organizing everything, as we went out to dinner with Kieth's brother, his fiancee and their mom and dad after they stopped by to see the new stuff. We found a new place in Yarmouth that was just yummy and had a nice evening visiting with everyone and celebrating several different things.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. We were both pretty happy with our new acquisition and it feels great to have 'real furniture' again. The set is nice looking, and very sturdy and we look forward to having it for many years. We are going to head to Digby in the next several days, as we want to get some glass tops cut for the dressers. We do, after all have three cats and while they aren't in the habit of climbing all over everything, with the dresser being just under the window, we know they will be up there looking out from time to time and we don't want to take the chance of the top being scratched. I think it is a good thing to have anyway.
> 
> So that was our day. I need to get back to work today get those hats ready to go out the door. I plan on mailing the package on Monday, which should arrive in plenty of time for my deadline.
> 
> It feels really good to be settled and also get that spring organization out of the way. In the past week, we have gone over and cleaned just about everything here, and organized it too. Even though our place is small, it is neat and clean and we have kept the clutter down to a minimum. It makes for a good working environment.
> 
> Now let's see how much we can accomplish!
> 
> I hope you have a great Friday!


Thanks, lightweight. We didn't build them though, we got them from a store. The clock on the other hand is something that Keith not only built, but designed. I am sure he will be posting it up in his projects soon. 

Joe, the dressers weren't too bad. They were actually kind of mid-priced from what we saw. They are made nicely though and should last us a long, long time. We are looking into getting some glass cut for the tops to save them from damage.

There is a guy that builds cabinets and furniture in the neighborhood and we are going to go see him about making a matching headboard and platform for the bed, with drawers underneath for storage. We already found out we can get matching hardware from the manufacturer, who is located in Quebec. They had a headboard available with the set, but it was too big. Getting a custom one will be nice, but probably cost us as much as the other two pieces combined. But you can never have too much storage! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Painting*

I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.

I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.

The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.

I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.

The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.

Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:






It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.

I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!










Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


Top O' the Morning Sheila, m' lassie.

I have also been very busy and not tending to my coorespondence as diligently as I would desire. I am now embarked on far too many projects for my available time. I do enjoy my life 

Julie was reading Irish toasts

"There are many good reasons for drinking
One has just entered my head.
If a man doesn't drink when he's living
How in hell can he drink when he's dead."

"When St. Patrick drove the snakes out of Ireland they swam to New York and joined the police force." 
Eugene O' Neill

"It is better to spend money like there is no tomorrow
than to spend tonight like there is no money.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


I think the snakes that slithered all the way to Chicago became politicians! 

Have a fun day Ham! Create something fun!

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


I loved it when I lived and worked in Chicago. It is the only place where politicians CAMPAIGN on how crooked they are. Today is drywall and moving computer and cooking some pig in the smoker. I think I might have time to get a little more done on the hewing and reclamation of the ash logs.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


Cheers to all. Happy St. Pats


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


happy paddy day too

i decided to take control of my life again

i am baking a cake 
don't have any food coloring for it

do you think my green hobby paint will do

here is something to think about


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


Just make sure the paint is non-toxic. It should do fine! As for Mike - It will all come out all right in the end. 

Happy green day to you too!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


*Happy St. Patty's day!*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


Same to you, Joe! Have a great day! 










Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting*
> 
> I am sorry that I don't have more exciting things to write about these days. While I am busy every day, it seems that I am just kind of caught up in the day to day stuff of life and haven't had time to create anything new. I haven't even been here on the computer too much, except to answer questions and fill orders. I only have had time to socialize a little and try to keep up with my friends.
> 
> I find I go through phases like that. I have lots of ideas that I want to work on and getting to them can be a challenge. I remember when I used to long for the days where I could do nothing but work on projects, but in real life, those days really don't come. There is always routine stuff that tends to get in the way, and even if you are focused on work, there is other stuff like housework, cooking and organizational projects that get in the way.
> 
> The reorganization from getting the new dressers was all positive and functional, but it did create a ripple effect of moving things around and restoring order in all other places in our home. It is funny how that happens. After all, how is getting new bedroom dressers related to reorganizing the kitchen cabinets? But somehow it is and I am sure if I back track I will be able to see the logic in it all.
> 
> I did at least begin to work on painting the little hat pieces yesterday and I have truly and honestly dedicated the day to working on them. I began the base coating process at about 9:15 last night and worked on them for a bit until I really got tired.
> 
> The good part is that once I began painting, I also remembered how much fun painting is and things are looking really nice. It isn't as if it is going to be a chore today working on these. As a matter of fact, I am quite looking forward to making them. My goal is to have the three sets out the door, along with copies of the kits by Monday. That will allow me plenty of time to get everything ready at a good pace. Then I can start the week off fresh and move onto new things.
> 
> Since today is St.Patrick's day, I will celebrate that by making a good Reuben sandwich. I have all the necessary things to make one and I am sure I will enjoy it. Coming from Chicago, there was always a lot of fanfare regarding the 'holiday.' Not only did they dye the Chicago river green, but they also had an annual parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big thing where I grew up and part of my own tradition. There were also parties and such for the holiday, although I never really knew what we were celebrating. Maybe it was just a reason to celebrate in general.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Have fun and play nice! Maybe do a little dance, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day!


COOL Cat!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Great Idea From a Customer*

One of the things that I like best about how my business and 'job' is set up is that I really get to know many other woodworkers and painters. Not only do I regard these people as customers, but also as friends. Woodworkers and painters alike are they type of people who like to share information with each other and enjoy seeing others benefit from the things that they learned themselves, and part of why I like working in these fields so much is hearing the stories and seeing how generous people are with their knowledge and the things they learned along the way.

The other day, I received two packages from a customer. His name is Lewis Riggins and he lives in Washington state. Lewis doesn't have internet, but has subscribed to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for several years (as well as the 'other scrollsaw magazine') and really enjoys scroll sawing. He also likes making his own versions of the patterns he receives in the magazine.

A couple of months ago, he got his issue with my Rocking Reindeer Pattern in it.










While Lewis liked the pattern, he didn't like the fact that the deer were on rockers. He thought it would be nicer if he put them on a base and set them in a more naturalistic environment. As a result, he made some really nice dioramas that others could display on a table top, fireplace mantle or even on a shelf. Here is the result of one of his creations:










I loved the way this looks and I wanted to share it with everyone. In talking to Lewis on the phone, he told me that he has made about 70 (Yes! That's seventy!) of these reindeer in different scenes such as this. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but he even put lights to shine up from the ground and there is also room on the base of the platform where you can have a drawer for jewelry or something similar. I think it is just wonderful!

In the second package that he sent me was a really neat tool for stripping wire.










While I have had different wire stippers before, I haven't really seen one quite like this. On this tool, the cutters are actually squared off, instead of round.










At first I didn't really see the difference in this and any other cutters. But when reading Lewis' note and talking to him, I soon saw the value of using this type of tool. You see, in order to secure the delicate antlers on the deer, I drill a hole through the head and embed a toothpick into the base of each antler to give them a post. First I glue the toothpick into the antler base, then I cut it to length and glue it onto the hole in the head. This helps a great deal with keeping the antlers from falling off.

While this does work well, there is only a small area to work with. One of the issues that occur is that the hole has to be kept quite small because the base of the antler is also small. When you put glue into it and push the toothpick in, it seems that you lose most of the glue, as it comes oozing back out.

By using this square stripper to 'square off' the toothpick, you are allowing more of a hallow area between the toothpick and the pre-drilled hole and more room for the glue to remain, making a stronger bond.

I can really see the value in using this when building items that need this type of post.

Lew told me that he was able to find this at his local Home Depot - not in the tool section, but in the electrical section of the store. He said that some automotive suppliers may have it too, but not all of them that he looked at. 
I think it is a great idea for those of you who do joinery of small projects using toothpicks as small dowels and I thought I would pass the information on to you. Thank you so much, Lew!

As I said, I really enjoy working in an area with so many people who are willing to share and exchange ideas. It makes it fun for everyone else, as well as helps us make new friends. Learning from not only our own experiences, but also from others is a valuable tool in the creative process and helps eliminate lots of the stress of not knowing how to do something and blindly trying to figure it out for ourselves. I am glad that so many of the creative people I come in contact are willing to share their ideas and thoughts with others. In these times when everyone seems to be struggling to survive, it is nice to see people working together to achieve a common goal.

I hope you all have a great day today. I am just about finished with my painting and I have some cutting to do to get the kits out to Artist's Club. My day will be full, but I am really enjoying the journey.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## stefang

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Idea From a Customer*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about how my business and 'job' is set up is that I really get to know many other woodworkers and painters. Not only do I regard these people as customers, but also as friends. Woodworkers and painters alike are they type of people who like to share information with each other and enjoy seeing others benefit from the things that they learned themselves, and part of why I like working in these fields so much is hearing the stories and seeing how generous people are with their knowledge and the things they learned along the way.
> 
> The other day, I received two packages from a customer. His name is Lewis Riggins and he lives in Washington state. Lewis doesn't have internet, but has subscribed to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for several years (as well as the 'other scrollsaw magazine') and really enjoys scroll sawing. He also likes making his own versions of the patterns he receives in the magazine.
> 
> A couple of months ago, he got his issue with my Rocking Reindeer Pattern in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Lewis liked the pattern, he didn't like the fact that the deer were on rockers. He thought it would be nicer if he put them on a base and set them in a more naturalistic environment. As a result, he made some really nice dioramas that others could display on a table top, fireplace mantle or even on a shelf. Here is the result of one of his creations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way this looks and I wanted to share it with everyone. In talking to Lewis on the phone, he told me that he has made about 70 (Yes! That's seventy!) of these reindeer in different scenes such as this. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but he even put lights to shine up from the ground and there is also room on the base of the platform where you can have a drawer for jewelry or something similar. I think it is just wonderful!
> 
> In the second package that he sent me was a really neat tool for stripping wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I have had different wire stippers before, I haven't really seen one quite like this. On this tool, the cutters are actually squared off, instead of round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I didn't really see the difference in this and any other cutters. But when reading Lewis' note and talking to him, I soon saw the value of using this type of tool. You see, in order to secure the delicate antlers on the deer, I drill a hole through the head and embed a toothpick into the base of each antler to give them a post. First I glue the toothpick into the antler base, then I cut it to length and glue it onto the hole in the head. This helps a great deal with keeping the antlers from falling off.
> 
> While this does work well, there is only a small area to work with. One of the issues that occur is that the hole has to be kept quite small because the base of the antler is also small. When you put glue into it and push the toothpick in, it seems that you lose most of the glue, as it comes oozing back out.
> 
> By using this square stripper to 'square off' the toothpick, you are allowing more of a hallow area between the toothpick and the pre-drilled hole and more room for the glue to remain, making a stronger bond.
> 
> I can really see the value in using this when building items that need this type of post.
> 
> Lew told me that he was able to find this at his local Home Depot - not in the tool section, but in the electrical section of the store. He said that some automotive suppliers may have it too, but not all of them that he looked at.
> I think it is a great idea for those of you who do joinery of small projects using toothpicks as small dowels and I thought I would pass the information on to you. Thank you so much, Lew!
> 
> As I said, I really enjoy working in an area with so many people who are willing to share and exchange ideas. It makes it fun for everyone else, as well as helps us make new friends. Learning from not only our own experiences, but also from others is a valuable tool in the creative process and helps eliminate lots of the stress of not knowing how to do something and blindly trying to figure it out for ourselves. I am glad that so many of the creative people I come in contact are willing to share their ideas and thoughts with others. In these times when everyone seems to be struggling to survive, it is nice to see people working together to achieve a common goal.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I am just about finished with my painting and I have some cutting to do to get the kits out to Artist's Club. My day will be full, but I am really enjoying the journey.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Nice of you to show off someone else's variation on your design, although I still like yours best. I loved your explanation of the reason for the square strippers, actually quite a useful idea which can be used in so different situations. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Idea From a Customer*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about how my business and 'job' is set up is that I really get to know many other woodworkers and painters. Not only do I regard these people as customers, but also as friends. Woodworkers and painters alike are they type of people who like to share information with each other and enjoy seeing others benefit from the things that they learned themselves, and part of why I like working in these fields so much is hearing the stories and seeing how generous people are with their knowledge and the things they learned along the way.
> 
> The other day, I received two packages from a customer. His name is Lewis Riggins and he lives in Washington state. Lewis doesn't have internet, but has subscribed to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for several years (as well as the 'other scrollsaw magazine') and really enjoys scroll sawing. He also likes making his own versions of the patterns he receives in the magazine.
> 
> A couple of months ago, he got his issue with my Rocking Reindeer Pattern in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Lewis liked the pattern, he didn't like the fact that the deer were on rockers. He thought it would be nicer if he put them on a base and set them in a more naturalistic environment. As a result, he made some really nice dioramas that others could display on a table top, fireplace mantle or even on a shelf. Here is the result of one of his creations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way this looks and I wanted to share it with everyone. In talking to Lewis on the phone, he told me that he has made about 70 (Yes! That's seventy!) of these reindeer in different scenes such as this. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but he even put lights to shine up from the ground and there is also room on the base of the platform where you can have a drawer for jewelry or something similar. I think it is just wonderful!
> 
> In the second package that he sent me was a really neat tool for stripping wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I have had different wire stippers before, I haven't really seen one quite like this. On this tool, the cutters are actually squared off, instead of round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I didn't really see the difference in this and any other cutters. But when reading Lewis' note and talking to him, I soon saw the value of using this type of tool. You see, in order to secure the delicate antlers on the deer, I drill a hole through the head and embed a toothpick into the base of each antler to give them a post. First I glue the toothpick into the antler base, then I cut it to length and glue it onto the hole in the head. This helps a great deal with keeping the antlers from falling off.
> 
> While this does work well, there is only a small area to work with. One of the issues that occur is that the hole has to be kept quite small because the base of the antler is also small. When you put glue into it and push the toothpick in, it seems that you lose most of the glue, as it comes oozing back out.
> 
> By using this square stripper to 'square off' the toothpick, you are allowing more of a hallow area between the toothpick and the pre-drilled hole and more room for the glue to remain, making a stronger bond.
> 
> I can really see the value in using this when building items that need this type of post.
> 
> Lew told me that he was able to find this at his local Home Depot - not in the tool section, but in the electrical section of the store. He said that some automotive suppliers may have it too, but not all of them that he looked at.
> I think it is a great idea for those of you who do joinery of small projects using toothpicks as small dowels and I thought I would pass the information on to you. Thank you so much, Lew!
> 
> As I said, I really enjoy working in an area with so many people who are willing to share and exchange ideas. It makes it fun for everyone else, as well as helps us make new friends. Learning from not only our own experiences, but also from others is a valuable tool in the creative process and helps eliminate lots of the stress of not knowing how to do something and blindly trying to figure it out for ourselves. I am glad that so many of the creative people I come in contact are willing to share their ideas and thoughts with others. In these times when everyone seems to be struggling to survive, it is nice to see people working together to achieve a common goal.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I am just about finished with my painting and I have some cutting to do to get the kits out to Artist's Club. My day will be full, but I am really enjoying the journey.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.


Thanks, Mike. I do like sharing what others do. Many good ideas are sent my way. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Evaluating My Accomplishments*

I am happy to say that I did accomplish just about all I wanted to over the weekend. It still seems however that sometimes things just move ahead at a snails pace.

I honestly don't know how some other designers come up with such a quantity of patterns over such short periods of time. It seems that some of them have dozens of new designs with every new issue of the catalogs. I know I go through times when I seem to produce more than at other times, but usually I am working the same amount of time on things no matter what and some designs just seem to come easier than others. Perhaps that is part of what is happening.

We had another catalog deadline come up and it made me realize that I don't really have many new patterns to offer. Keith had a few, but he was saying that he felt the same way. It seemed that between the two of us we just had a handful of new submissions and it appeared (from the outside at least) that we weren't pushing too hard.

The previous submission period was only about five to six weeks earlier, which is not really that long when you think about it, but it just seemed to me like I should have had more stuff to offer and it caused me to look back and evaluate what I have been doing between then and now.

During that time frame, I worked on two projects for the magazine - one being the final part of the calendar project and the other being the kitty chalkboard. Both of the projects were a bit involved. The calendar installment involved a great number of pieces and the chalkboard involved figuring out some things to make it go together properly. I think that both of them were a bit more time consuming than I had realized.

I also wrote an article for publication for a newsletter. While it wasn't a long article, it did involve some research and at least a day or so of writing. I would have thought it would be easier because I write off the top of my head every day when I am here, but it had to make sense and there was a point to it so it was a bit more formal than what I write here each morning. Perhaps it was the mental attitude that made it take more time and seem a bit more of a challenge. I don't know.

I also spent a great deal of time working on the painting patterns for the Artist's Club. I believe that is where the majority of my efforts were focused. And while it was a bit slower going, it did seem to pay off with them liking what I submitted and accepting three of the designs. It is one of those times when the rewards come much farther down the road and I need to draw on my own patience and remind myself that these things do not create themselves. Sometimes that is easy to do and other times it is not.

When a list of what I accomplished over "x" time is short, I find that I need to look at things deeper. In creating each one of those projects, I do see that the patterns are all over 10 pages in length (the painting patterns being over 15 pages each) and I see that there is a reason that they took so long for me to do. It takes time to create quality patterns and it isn't something that I am able to mass produce. It involves a lot of thought and steps to create a product that people will be happy with.

In a way I feel as if I am justifying myself, to myself. It is an odd feeling of accomplishing much and still feeling as if I accomplished only a little. I need to stop looking at the number of patterns that I am making and really consider the quality of the patterns themselves and see that I have done something good. After all, what good is having a thousand patterns if people can't follow them or accomplish them easily? Perhaps I am asking too much of myself.

One of my greatest downfalls (and one that I see in others) is to keep looking at those around me and trying to compete with them on their level. We all do it from time to time, and while it is necessary sometimes to do so in some ways, overall we need to be unique and work at our own pace and our own level. That will be what sets us apart from the masses. The phrase 'mind your own 'p's' and 'q's' comes to mind.

It isn't just a race to see how much I can produce. I am a firm believer that quality will win over quantity. Especially in something such as we do. I have a large base of patterns for a great quantity of projects already and while having new items is necessary, I still believe that having a couple of new things that are top notch is far better than flooding the market with a large number of mediocre projects. My partner Keith's new clock is a fine example of that. It has taken him a great deal of time to work out all the issues with building it, but when the pattern is finally available, we will both know that it is a good lesson and people will be able to create the piece without much trouble. That, to me is what designing a good pattern is. It helps me to hear that he feels (as I do about myself) that his output should be higher, too. At least I am not the only one.

So we move ahead from here and continue on our path. Yesterday I finished painting the hats to send for the photographs for the catalog and I also cut out 6 dozen ornaments to include in the sample kits I need to send out. I plan on spending today doing a final proof of all the instructions and packaging the kits up to head out tomorrow. I had hoped to have them done today, but they simply were not ready to my satisfaction. If I would have pushed harder, perhaps they would be but I chose to take another day and make sure they are complete and correct. If it cost me another day, so be it.

It feels odd writing today for some reason. Part of me feels as if I am explaining myself (to myself) and another part feels as if I am trying to convince myself that "it's OK." I know though in my heart that the bottom line is that I am doing the best I can, and the final products are something that I can be proud of. That is what matters most.

On one other thought, I did want to let you know that Lee Valley Tools is offering free shipping from now until March 26th. If you were thinking that you have anything to order, now would be the time to do so. I believe in order to receive the free shipping, you need to order $40 or more, which is never really a problem for me. It is a good thing and I just wanted to pass it on to you all.










As the days get lighter earlier, it is evident that summer is right around the corner. I hope you enjoy the day today and have some fun.

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## GrandpaLen

scrollgirl said:


> *Evaluating My Accomplishments*
> 
> I am happy to say that I did accomplish just about all I wanted to over the weekend. It still seems however that sometimes things just move ahead at a snails pace.
> 
> I honestly don't know how some other designers come up with such a quantity of patterns over such short periods of time. It seems that some of them have dozens of new designs with every new issue of the catalogs. I know I go through times when I seem to produce more than at other times, but usually I am working the same amount of time on things no matter what and some designs just seem to come easier than others. Perhaps that is part of what is happening.
> 
> We had another catalog deadline come up and it made me realize that I don't really have many new patterns to offer. Keith had a few, but he was saying that he felt the same way. It seemed that between the two of us we just had a handful of new submissions and it appeared (from the outside at least) that we weren't pushing too hard.
> 
> The previous submission period was only about five to six weeks earlier, which is not really that long when you think about it, but it just seemed to me like I should have had more stuff to offer and it caused me to look back and evaluate what I have been doing between then and now.
> 
> During that time frame, I worked on two projects for the magazine - one being the final part of the calendar project and the other being the kitty chalkboard. Both of the projects were a bit involved. The calendar installment involved a great number of pieces and the chalkboard involved figuring out some things to make it go together properly. I think that both of them were a bit more time consuming than I had realized.
> 
> I also wrote an article for publication for a newsletter. While it wasn't a long article, it did involve some research and at least a day or so of writing. I would have thought it would be easier because I write off the top of my head every day when I am here, but it had to make sense and there was a point to it so it was a bit more formal than what I write here each morning. Perhaps it was the mental attitude that made it take more time and seem a bit more of a challenge. I don't know.
> 
> I also spent a great deal of time working on the painting patterns for the Artist's Club. I believe that is where the majority of my efforts were focused. And while it was a bit slower going, it did seem to pay off with them liking what I submitted and accepting three of the designs. It is one of those times when the rewards come much farther down the road and I need to draw on my own patience and remind myself that these things do not create themselves. Sometimes that is easy to do and other times it is not.
> 
> When a list of what I accomplished over "x" time is short, I find that I need to look at things deeper. In creating each one of those projects, I do see that the patterns are all over 10 pages in length (the painting patterns being over 15 pages each) and I see that there is a reason that they took so long for me to do. It takes time to create quality patterns and it isn't something that I am able to mass produce. It involves a lot of thought and steps to create a product that people will be happy with.
> 
> In a way I feel as if I am justifying myself, to myself. It is an odd feeling of accomplishing much and still feeling as if I accomplished only a little. I need to stop looking at the number of patterns that I am making and really consider the quality of the patterns themselves and see that I have done something good. After all, what good is having a thousand patterns if people can't follow them or accomplish them easily? Perhaps I am asking too much of myself.
> 
> One of my greatest downfalls (and one that I see in others) is to keep looking at those around me and trying to compete with them on their level. We all do it from time to time, and while it is necessary sometimes to do so in some ways, overall we need to be unique and work at our own pace and our own level. That will be what sets us apart from the masses. The phrase 'mind your own 'p's' and 'q's' comes to mind.
> 
> It isn't just a race to see how much I can produce. I am a firm believer that quality will win over quantity. Especially in something such as we do. I have a large base of patterns for a great quantity of projects already and while having new items is necessary, I still believe that having a couple of new things that are top notch is far better than flooding the market with a large number of mediocre projects. My partner Keith's new clock is a fine example of that. It has taken him a great deal of time to work out all the issues with building it, but when the pattern is finally available, we will both know that it is a good lesson and people will be able to create the piece without much trouble. That, to me is what designing a good pattern is. It helps me to hear that he feels (as I do about myself) that his output should be higher, too. At least I am not the only one.
> 
> So we move ahead from here and continue on our path. Yesterday I finished painting the hats to send for the photographs for the catalog and I also cut out 6 dozen ornaments to include in the sample kits I need to send out. I plan on spending today doing a final proof of all the instructions and packaging the kits up to head out tomorrow. I had hoped to have them done today, but they simply were not ready to my satisfaction. If I would have pushed harder, perhaps they would be but I chose to take another day and make sure they are complete and correct. If it cost me another day, so be it.
> 
> It feels odd writing today for some reason. Part of me feels as if I am explaining myself (to myself) and another part feels as if I am trying to convince myself that "it's OK." I know though in my heart that the bottom line is that I am doing the best I can, and the final products are something that I can be proud of. That is what matters most.
> 
> On one other thought, I did want to let you know that Lee Valley Tools is offering free shipping from now until March 26th. If you were thinking that you have anything to order, now would be the time to do so. I believe in order to receive the free shipping, you need to order $40 or more, which is never really a problem for me. It is a good thing and I just wanted to pass it on to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the days get lighter earlier, it is evident that summer is right around the corner. I hope you enjoy the day today and have some fun.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


'The Plateau of Prolific Funck'

As children we ran through the Forrest of Life taking in the organic aromas of the path we discovered.
We filled our baskets with supple green leaves, brilliantly colored wild flowers at every turn and with shells, fossils and drift wood we found at the stream where we filled our bucket with the cool, sweet water from that bubbling brook. 
We collected thoughts and dreams and filled our pockets with all the wondrous things that we would, later in life, call upon to reinvigorate our quest to be fulfilled.

When the time comes to put down some roots and take our lives to the next level, our cupboards are full and our appetites are satisfied.

The demands of ourselves and others, we compartmentalize and dispatch as need be, and move forward, and all the time making withdrawals from the basket and quenching our thirst from that bucket.

I find from time to time that the leaves have withered and the color fades from the flowers, the water has become stale and is no longer cool.

I have arrived at that 'Plateau of Prolific Funck' and it's time to take a break and return to the forrest, if only for just a day.

Best Wishes in your endeavour to persevere. - Len


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Evaluating My Accomplishments*
> 
> I am happy to say that I did accomplish just about all I wanted to over the weekend. It still seems however that sometimes things just move ahead at a snails pace.
> 
> I honestly don't know how some other designers come up with such a quantity of patterns over such short periods of time. It seems that some of them have dozens of new designs with every new issue of the catalogs. I know I go through times when I seem to produce more than at other times, but usually I am working the same amount of time on things no matter what and some designs just seem to come easier than others. Perhaps that is part of what is happening.
> 
> We had another catalog deadline come up and it made me realize that I don't really have many new patterns to offer. Keith had a few, but he was saying that he felt the same way. It seemed that between the two of us we just had a handful of new submissions and it appeared (from the outside at least) that we weren't pushing too hard.
> 
> The previous submission period was only about five to six weeks earlier, which is not really that long when you think about it, but it just seemed to me like I should have had more stuff to offer and it caused me to look back and evaluate what I have been doing between then and now.
> 
> During that time frame, I worked on two projects for the magazine - one being the final part of the calendar project and the other being the kitty chalkboard. Both of the projects were a bit involved. The calendar installment involved a great number of pieces and the chalkboard involved figuring out some things to make it go together properly. I think that both of them were a bit more time consuming than I had realized.
> 
> I also wrote an article for publication for a newsletter. While it wasn't a long article, it did involve some research and at least a day or so of writing. I would have thought it would be easier because I write off the top of my head every day when I am here, but it had to make sense and there was a point to it so it was a bit more formal than what I write here each morning. Perhaps it was the mental attitude that made it take more time and seem a bit more of a challenge. I don't know.
> 
> I also spent a great deal of time working on the painting patterns for the Artist's Club. I believe that is where the majority of my efforts were focused. And while it was a bit slower going, it did seem to pay off with them liking what I submitted and accepting three of the designs. It is one of those times when the rewards come much farther down the road and I need to draw on my own patience and remind myself that these things do not create themselves. Sometimes that is easy to do and other times it is not.
> 
> When a list of what I accomplished over "x" time is short, I find that I need to look at things deeper. In creating each one of those projects, I do see that the patterns are all over 10 pages in length (the painting patterns being over 15 pages each) and I see that there is a reason that they took so long for me to do. It takes time to create quality patterns and it isn't something that I am able to mass produce. It involves a lot of thought and steps to create a product that people will be happy with.
> 
> In a way I feel as if I am justifying myself, to myself. It is an odd feeling of accomplishing much and still feeling as if I accomplished only a little. I need to stop looking at the number of patterns that I am making and really consider the quality of the patterns themselves and see that I have done something good. After all, what good is having a thousand patterns if people can't follow them or accomplish them easily? Perhaps I am asking too much of myself.
> 
> One of my greatest downfalls (and one that I see in others) is to keep looking at those around me and trying to compete with them on their level. We all do it from time to time, and while it is necessary sometimes to do so in some ways, overall we need to be unique and work at our own pace and our own level. That will be what sets us apart from the masses. The phrase 'mind your own 'p's' and 'q's' comes to mind.
> 
> It isn't just a race to see how much I can produce. I am a firm believer that quality will win over quantity. Especially in something such as we do. I have a large base of patterns for a great quantity of projects already and while having new items is necessary, I still believe that having a couple of new things that are top notch is far better than flooding the market with a large number of mediocre projects. My partner Keith's new clock is a fine example of that. It has taken him a great deal of time to work out all the issues with building it, but when the pattern is finally available, we will both know that it is a good lesson and people will be able to create the piece without much trouble. That, to me is what designing a good pattern is. It helps me to hear that he feels (as I do about myself) that his output should be higher, too. At least I am not the only one.
> 
> So we move ahead from here and continue on our path. Yesterday I finished painting the hats to send for the photographs for the catalog and I also cut out 6 dozen ornaments to include in the sample kits I need to send out. I plan on spending today doing a final proof of all the instructions and packaging the kits up to head out tomorrow. I had hoped to have them done today, but they simply were not ready to my satisfaction. If I would have pushed harder, perhaps they would be but I chose to take another day and make sure they are complete and correct. If it cost me another day, so be it.
> 
> It feels odd writing today for some reason. Part of me feels as if I am explaining myself (to myself) and another part feels as if I am trying to convince myself that "it's OK." I know though in my heart that the bottom line is that I am doing the best I can, and the final products are something that I can be proud of. That is what matters most.
> 
> On one other thought, I did want to let you know that Lee Valley Tools is offering free shipping from now until March 26th. If you were thinking that you have anything to order, now would be the time to do so. I believe in order to receive the free shipping, you need to order $40 or more, which is never really a problem for me. It is a good thing and I just wanted to pass it on to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the days get lighter earlier, it is evident that summer is right around the corner. I hope you enjoy the day today and have some fun.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


well you could have the instructions 
written in china
and save time and money

however storing a boatload of manuals 
might be space consuming for you
(and think of the e-mails that will clog your computer
'what does it say on page 7 line 3
it just doesn't make sense'

your attention to details and work methods
speaks for itself

let others sell quantity

and stick with quality

you will sleep better
and so will your customers
and they will keep coming back


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evaluating My Accomplishments*
> 
> I am happy to say that I did accomplish just about all I wanted to over the weekend. It still seems however that sometimes things just move ahead at a snails pace.
> 
> I honestly don't know how some other designers come up with such a quantity of patterns over such short periods of time. It seems that some of them have dozens of new designs with every new issue of the catalogs. I know I go through times when I seem to produce more than at other times, but usually I am working the same amount of time on things no matter what and some designs just seem to come easier than others. Perhaps that is part of what is happening.
> 
> We had another catalog deadline come up and it made me realize that I don't really have many new patterns to offer. Keith had a few, but he was saying that he felt the same way. It seemed that between the two of us we just had a handful of new submissions and it appeared (from the outside at least) that we weren't pushing too hard.
> 
> The previous submission period was only about five to six weeks earlier, which is not really that long when you think about it, but it just seemed to me like I should have had more stuff to offer and it caused me to look back and evaluate what I have been doing between then and now.
> 
> During that time frame, I worked on two projects for the magazine - one being the final part of the calendar project and the other being the kitty chalkboard. Both of the projects were a bit involved. The calendar installment involved a great number of pieces and the chalkboard involved figuring out some things to make it go together properly. I think that both of them were a bit more time consuming than I had realized.
> 
> I also wrote an article for publication for a newsletter. While it wasn't a long article, it did involve some research and at least a day or so of writing. I would have thought it would be easier because I write off the top of my head every day when I am here, but it had to make sense and there was a point to it so it was a bit more formal than what I write here each morning. Perhaps it was the mental attitude that made it take more time and seem a bit more of a challenge. I don't know.
> 
> I also spent a great deal of time working on the painting patterns for the Artist's Club. I believe that is where the majority of my efforts were focused. And while it was a bit slower going, it did seem to pay off with them liking what I submitted and accepting three of the designs. It is one of those times when the rewards come much farther down the road and I need to draw on my own patience and remind myself that these things do not create themselves. Sometimes that is easy to do and other times it is not.
> 
> When a list of what I accomplished over "x" time is short, I find that I need to look at things deeper. In creating each one of those projects, I do see that the patterns are all over 10 pages in length (the painting patterns being over 15 pages each) and I see that there is a reason that they took so long for me to do. It takes time to create quality patterns and it isn't something that I am able to mass produce. It involves a lot of thought and steps to create a product that people will be happy with.
> 
> In a way I feel as if I am justifying myself, to myself. It is an odd feeling of accomplishing much and still feeling as if I accomplished only a little. I need to stop looking at the number of patterns that I am making and really consider the quality of the patterns themselves and see that I have done something good. After all, what good is having a thousand patterns if people can't follow them or accomplish them easily? Perhaps I am asking too much of myself.
> 
> One of my greatest downfalls (and one that I see in others) is to keep looking at those around me and trying to compete with them on their level. We all do it from time to time, and while it is necessary sometimes to do so in some ways, overall we need to be unique and work at our own pace and our own level. That will be what sets us apart from the masses. The phrase 'mind your own 'p's' and 'q's' comes to mind.
> 
> It isn't just a race to see how much I can produce. I am a firm believer that quality will win over quantity. Especially in something such as we do. I have a large base of patterns for a great quantity of projects already and while having new items is necessary, I still believe that having a couple of new things that are top notch is far better than flooding the market with a large number of mediocre projects. My partner Keith's new clock is a fine example of that. It has taken him a great deal of time to work out all the issues with building it, but when the pattern is finally available, we will both know that it is a good lesson and people will be able to create the piece without much trouble. That, to me is what designing a good pattern is. It helps me to hear that he feels (as I do about myself) that his output should be higher, too. At least I am not the only one.
> 
> So we move ahead from here and continue on our path. Yesterday I finished painting the hats to send for the photographs for the catalog and I also cut out 6 dozen ornaments to include in the sample kits I need to send out. I plan on spending today doing a final proof of all the instructions and packaging the kits up to head out tomorrow. I had hoped to have them done today, but they simply were not ready to my satisfaction. If I would have pushed harder, perhaps they would be but I chose to take another day and make sure they are complete and correct. If it cost me another day, so be it.
> 
> It feels odd writing today for some reason. Part of me feels as if I am explaining myself (to myself) and another part feels as if I am trying to convince myself that "it's OK." I know though in my heart that the bottom line is that I am doing the best I can, and the final products are something that I can be proud of. That is what matters most.
> 
> On one other thought, I did want to let you know that Lee Valley Tools is offering free shipping from now until March 26th. If you were thinking that you have anything to order, now would be the time to do so. I believe in order to receive the free shipping, you need to order $40 or more, which is never really a problem for me. It is a good thing and I just wanted to pass it on to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the days get lighter earlier, it is evident that summer is right around the corner. I hope you enjoy the day today and have some fun.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Thank you both for the comments. Len - a day in the forest sounds good. Perhaps the beach. Sometimes getting away for a day or so really helps sort things out.

David - Being someone with a brain and conscience is something that I consider a blessing. It seems just impossible for me to cut corners when I know there is a better way to do things. It is just part of me. While this takes more time, at least I am producing things that I can be proud of. That to me (as corny as it seems) is more important than anything. Keith is the same way.

And as you say - I *am* able to sleep better because of it and I feel that in the long run, people WILL appreciate the extra effort we make. At least I hope so. Having better patterns is more important than having more patterns. That is just the way it is for us. 

Thanks for your support. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Days*

As I write this morning, I don't know if I have many exciting things to talk about. I don't know if that is good or bad. Truth is, I have been incredibly busy, but it is doing things that would be considered somewhat 'routine' and it kind of feels as if I have been writing about watching water come to a boil or something equally fascinating.

I am in the final stages of preparing the pieces to be sent out to the Artist's Club. I made great progress yesterday in the final preparation of the three sets of ornaments. While they looked 'done' for the pattern packets, there were several things that I needed to do to finish preparing them before I could send them on their way.

One thing was that I hadn't painted the backs or even the edges of some of them. When you tole paint ornaments and such, it is typical for you to wrap the base color(s) around and also paint the edges so they match. While this was quite easy to do for the pumpkins, it was a bit more time consuming to do so on the boots, as there were many colors that came up to the edge on those pieces.

I am sure every designer has his/her own process. And for myself, when I am designing painting projects, I apply kind of a trial and error method to determine which colors I will ultimately use. This means a lot of back and forth with things so sometimes I don't initially wrap the colors over the edges in the process. This was the case with the boots. While I was able to scan in the pieces for the pattern pictures, which did not require me to have the sides of the pieces painted, since they needed to be sent out you would see how it was now necessary for me to do so. It meant pulling all the colors and picking around for a while and getting things done.

I also needed to paint the backs and apply several coats of varnish on everything, as well as drill small holes for hanging. I had asked and it was preferred that the pieces that I provide in the kits had small hanging holes drilled for those who didn't have the equipment and wanted to hang them. If they chose to use the ornaments as magnets, there was the option of wood filler, which was easier for non- woodworkers to use than to find a drill press and do the holes themselves. It made sense.

All these small details took the bulk of the day. The rest was filled with doing errands and other parts of the business like answering emails and ordering the bags and wood for the kits. Before I knew it, the day was gone. (Again!)

Today I need to finish proof reading the patterns one final time before sending them out. I am hoping to have the box on its way tomorrow, and a huge burden will be off of me. I can then look to other designing (some scroll saw patterns) and getting other things done like the compiling the pattern for the calendar project, as I received my issue of the magazine with the third part yesterday and I need to make up the packet so I can not only sell it on my site, but submit it to the wholesalers, too. In the article I mentioned that I would be having additional overlay pieces for the calendars with themes such as birthdays, horses and other things like that. I had better get going on those add-on packs so that customers who come to visit will be able to find them there.

Oh, and my next project for the magazine is almost due too. 

On top of that, I thought of another series of painted ornaments for the holiday season to submit to Artist's club. Their next catalog deadline will be upon me in a couple of months and I am sure it will come before the blink of an eye. That part of my business (the painting part) is not only something I like to do and have been wanting to do for years, but is also a good boost for my income - especially in the slower summer months. I don't want that opportunity to get away from me.

Today we are going to Bear River, as Kieth has to meet with the owner of the shop there so he can purchase some pens. Last year, we didn't approach him until August, which was nearing the end of the season. The owner (Rob) wanted him to come early in the season so that he could purchase pens from Keith outright instead of on consignment (good for Keith!) He said he much preferred to do business that way. The shop doesn't open until May, but Rob contacted Keith and said he wanted to meet now, so meet we will. We are also going to stop in Digby and see about getting some glass tops cut for our new dressers. With the cats walking on the low one, it is the smart thing to do to protect our investment. We already see that there is a slight mark from one of them who must have slipped when jumping up on it to look out the window. They are slick and I don't believe in declawing animals. We put a towel on it in the mean time, but the sooner the glass can be placed on it, the better we feel.

So all in all there is plenty to do. I have been debating as to whether or not to take a couple of days off here and there with writing. I may do so, but I am not sure. I planned on doing so today, but as you can see things just came out. As I have stated before, writing here does help me plan out my day. I think it is a good habit that I have and it does really help me keep focused and keep track of what I need to do. I just hope that the reading isn't getting too boring on the days when I am doing run of the mill stuff. But that is how any job is and I would be lying to you if I said that every day was filled with excitement. Besides - reading here is optional and while I love hearing from many of you each day when you comment, I certainly understand that everyone is busy.

So if I miss posting a day or so in the next by and by, I hope you understand. While I can usually find a good story or something entertaining to write about, there may be a day or so when I won't be able to and I may skip. But it is a difficult habit to break (as you can see) and chances are that I will be here after all, perhaps more briefly than what you are used to.

In any case, I am staying busy and (mostly) keeping out of trouble. And I am having fun in the process. What can be better than that?










I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! (Happy first day of SPRING!)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Old Habits are Difficult to Break*

I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.

I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.

I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.

So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest. That way it will work for everyone.

Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.

The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.

There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.

What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.

Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)










He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.

One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.

It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.

While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.

Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Habits are Difficult to Break*
> 
> I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.
> 
> I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.
> 
> I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.
> 
> So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest. That way it will work for everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.
> 
> The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.
> 
> There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.
> 
> What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.
> 
> One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.
> 
> It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.
> 
> While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


For those of you who got double posts this morning, I apologize. There were some 'technical difficulties' with posting and it appears that the blog (that I wasn't going to write!) posted twice.  But I got rid of the double and this is it. All back on track now.

Sheila


----------



## bubbyboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Habits are Difficult to Break*
> 
> I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.
> 
> I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.
> 
> I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.
> 
> So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest.  That way it will work for everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.
> 
> The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.
> 
> There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.
> 
> What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.
> 
> One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.
> 
> It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.
> 
> While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


I am really glad you continue to post each day, I do not comment often, but I do enjoy reading your blogs every day. I usually start off each morning with a cup of coffee and my laptop opened to your writings. It's funny how times have changed, my laptop has replaced my morning newspaper. I now have the ability to read what I want instead of seeing the headlines staring me in the face about some violent crime somewhere, or some political happenings. I for one enjoy starting off my day with you, and hope you continue to write for along time. I am sure there are a number of people on here that feel the same way I do , as I continue to root for your sucesses and hope that each day you continue to grow and find happiness with your work. I am sure that your determination as helped many people along the way weather you realize it or not. When you expose yourself each day for the world to see it inspires all of us to get busy enjoying life as you do, because it is so apparent in your writings. Even on those days when I am feeling lazy or even sorry for myself, I read your blog for the day and am always inspired. Thank You and have a great day. Ron


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Habits are Difficult to Break*
> 
> I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.
> 
> I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.
> 
> I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.
> 
> So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest. That way it will work for everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.
> 
> The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.
> 
> There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.
> 
> What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.
> 
> One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.
> 
> It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.
> 
> While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


Keep up the good work. Your designs are fantastic, and with everyone else we root for you and hope for the best!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Habits are Difficult to Break*
> 
> I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.
> 
> I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.
> 
> I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.
> 
> So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest. That way it will work for everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.
> 
> The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.
> 
> There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.
> 
> What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.
> 
> One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.
> 
> It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.
> 
> While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


those are very fine lookin writing utensils


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Habits are Difficult to Break*
> 
> I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.
> 
> I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.
> 
> I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.
> 
> So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest. That way it will work for everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.
> 
> The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.
> 
> There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.
> 
> What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.
> 
> One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.
> 
> It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.
> 
> While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


I am glad you like the posts. I feel as if I have made many friends through being here and I would miss them if I give them up, even for a day or two. Being here is a really good part of my day. Thanks so much.

And Roger - I am biased but I think they are exquisite. In person they are simply beautiful. Quite a pleasure to see. I am very proud of my partner. He brings me up on my days when I am not feeling my best about things. And that is good. 

Have a great day.

Sheila


----------



## vman154

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Habits are Difficult to Break*
> 
> I didn't think I would be writing today, but I suppose the title of this post says a lot. It has become part of my day for the past nearly two years and it is difficult for me to be here at home and not to write.
> 
> I suppose I was getting concerned because of the content of the posts the last couple of weeks. While the title of the series was clearly focused on creating scroll saw patterns, I was feeling that lately life has gotten in the way and even though I have been extremely busy, creating new scroll saw patterns has just not been an option. It isn't that I haven't wanted to draw. Or even that I have run dry of ideas. It is just that (as with everyone else) certain other things have taken precedence and have been calling out -rather loudly at that - for my attention. Such is life.
> 
> I actually toyed with the idea of writing 'just to myself' and not publishing the result, as I am a creature of habit and find it almost necessary to sit hear now each morning and write. But I quickly realized how silly that would be for me to do. Especially after receiving several personal emails where many of my friends expressed that they liked reading my blog each morning, no matter what I talked about.
> 
> So here I am back at the keyboard. Doing what has become part of my daily life and talking about yesterday and planning today. I will leave it up to you whether you wish to continue to read or not, as choosing is only a click of the mouse away and I certainly understand if you are here for woodworking information that some days may not be of interest. That way it will work for everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would consider a decent day for part of the business. Keith had a meeting with Rob - the owner of the shop in Bear River, to discuss Rob carrying his pens for the upcoming season. Unfortunately, the meeting was planned in the middle of the day, so the entire day was consumed with the trip and little else was done as far as work was concerned.
> 
> The shop (The Flight of Fancy) is a cornerstone in the small town of Bear River. Rob told us it was entering its 31st year of existence and it is filled with wonderful treasures of hand created items from local artists. Even with times being difficult, Rob said that his sales were (slightly) up last year from the previous year. That in itself was a feat. Rob is a wonderful painter who's claim to fame here in Nova Scotia is painting native birds on rocks that he finds on the beach. If you click on the link you will be able to see a sample of his work.
> 
> There is something about being in a shop whose owner is himself an artist. I think it makes all the difference in the world. Fellow artists understand the difficult struggles anyone who creates goes through and I find this very true with Rob. Rob himself is a wonderful advocate not only for local artists, but also for the development of tourism in what our beautiful area has to offer. His contribution to the community is something that has helped many people in the area for several years, and his understanding of wanting to create things for the sake of creating certainly shows in his attitude and also the way he treats the artists that contribute to his store. Having the store is what fulfills his dream of promoting both the area and his own art and is a great asset to to Nova Scotia.
> 
> What I am happiest to see is that he recognizes Keith's pens for what they are - beautiful pieces of 'art'. Last year, it was sometime in August before we even approached him with taking Kieth's work. It was far into the season and we were happy that between that time and the time his shop closed for the season in October he had sold four of Keith's pens. It was a good indication that they were accepted and appreciated by others too and that in the proper setting, he would be able to sell more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, Rob chose 17 pens to have on display. Among them was Keith's most expensive pen to date - his Executive Fountain Pen. (Pictured on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also took several of his higher end pens and really loved the wedding set, too. It was a good boost to Keith and while it wasn't outright sales, it at least gave the opportunity for the pens to be seen and perhaps sold to some qualified customers. I will keep you posted on how he does.
> 
> One bit of advice that Rob offered to Keith was to 'hit the road' and get the pens out there to many shops and places as possible. While we would love to be able to do that, it isn't really something that would be possible at this time. Most of the places want things on consignment, which means many visits and a higher risk for us. The time involved to travel the province would be very high in relation to the return he would receive on the pens. He is realizing that as time goes on and doesn't want to invest too much time making new pens at this time. He probably has over a hundred here and materials to make at least fifty to a hundred more.
> 
> It is difficult to be torn between pattern making and pen making for Keith. I go through this myself with my painting. It is only recently (after over 18 years) that I have achieved marginal success with selling my painting designs and I have come to accept that making the scroll saw designs is my mainstay as far as income. At least I enjoy what I do in both aspects, as does Keith. It is just that the area is so volatile and as I have stated before, it is always a good idea to diversify a bit when doing these things. It is just good to have a safety net.
> 
> While we were sitting on the bank of the Bear River waiting for Rob, it was a good time to reflect. Here it was the first day of spring, and even though I wore my wool coat (as it was cold when we left home) it was sunny and warm and I found myself stripping it off to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air. The tide was moving out and the river was quiet. From where we sat on the bank you could see some mid-day activity at the little store in the center of town. But it was quiet, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Choosing a life as a designer means giving up several things that many wouldn't choose to do. Living simpler is a good start and not having to have the latest and greatest of everything is a key. Even Rob told us that he knows very few artists that are able to make a living on their art itself, and most of them are required to work additional jobs to survive. In thinking about that and sitting on the bank of that river in the sunshine, I couldn't help but feel that Keith and I are the exceptions, and we are very fortunate to have the life we live. I wouldn't give that up for the world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you all find your peace and happiness in what you do.


i love to read your post in the morning win i have my coffee keep it up


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Tough One*

Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.

It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.

While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.

I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.

There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.

In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.

Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.

I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.

When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.

So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.

The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.

Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.

Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.

So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.

I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


Great blog today… the downs are more than overshadowed by the ups of helping others.
Ellen


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


you're a strong, talented woman Sheila. I'm sure you'll get through to a lot of young adults. Keep on keepin on. Oh, and very glad to hear of that Mustang. Keep driving Ford. Thank you


----------



## GrandpaLen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


Your personal outlook and business attitude is a refreshing departure from the trappings of commercialism.

Best Wishes and God's Speed.

Len


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


Onwards and upwards.

per ardua ad astra


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


Hi Sheila,

Sorry you found out about Wholesale vs Retail the hard way…

That's one of the bad things about selling wholesale for retail… You basically have to split your profit with them…
*Typically, the price structures are figured out first before anything is sold… * Then, when you're making and selling at Retail, you get 100% of the profit… BUT, when selling wholesale for retail (to a reseller), you have to remember that they must make a profit too… If they decide to sell at the same retail price as you, they must buy it at lower wholesale to make a profit… And you knew that… you were thinking One & they, another… a sad mistake…

In my experience, the reseller should get about a 30% margin when selling at the normal retail price.
(that % varies widely depending on the type product / business)
So to calculate the Retail price, one divides the Wholesale Price by .7 (the reciprocal of 30%).
If the item costs $5, the Retail price should be $7.14 in order to make 30%.
If the $7.14 is too high, then the wholesale price must be reduced until a reasonable Retail price can be reached… and that eats into the profit you once enjoyed… or be willing to make a lesser profit %.

*On the brighter side though…* They have to worry about advertising it, selling, & shipping it, etc… which you don't have to worry about anymore!

Some companies place Price Restrictions on their products… where all resellers must sell at specific listed prices so there cannot be price wars with their products… they can make all types of restrictions of what Can and what Cannot be done…

A perfect example is the Kreg Company.
I do NOT know what the actual agreement is… BUT, if you ever go shopping for Kreg products, you will find them Basically all at the same prices… even on the Sale items.

If you do not stipulate price restrictions, and you end up with multiple resellers, you might find them changing the prices all over the place… over or Under the 'anticipated' retail price.

And with unrestricted pricing, resellers, expecting to be able to get a 30% margin, may be sadly surprised when they calculate their selling price & finding others with prices LOWER than yours.

*For example:*
You have your website with items For Sale on it at your prices.
If your reseller(s) cannot make a reasonable profit competing with Your prices, they will probably lose sales to You… which is not very fair…

On the other hand, they may be willing to make a lower profit and undercut Your website prices… turning it around.

And… so the World Turns… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


Thanks to all of you. I am very happy to focus on the positive things. I only mention the 'glitches' so that others who are perhaps also working in their own businesses can maybe learn from my own mistakes. It could be worse - I could be losing money in the process (which I am NOT). I just had one thing programmed in my head and I need to reboot and re program those thoughts. It IS work after all. Something that I am grateful to have. And who knows where it could lead.

All in all, it could (and will!) work out fine. I am still excited about the exposure it will bring. That (as they say) is "priceless!"

There is good in most things if we look hard enough. 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *A Tough One*
> 
> Things didn't quite go as I would have liked them to yesterday. There were several things on different fronts that brought news that was not what I would call 'good.' Some of it could have been helped, and some of it could not. That is just part of life I suppose and I need to deal with things as they come.
> 
> It was a tough day for the 'pink cloud' and it rather took a beating. I only mention this because I try to be honest when I write and not only focus on the good things that happen. That wouldn't be realistic and wouldn't be a fair portrayal of how things are in life and I would fear that I am not giving a clear picture of how things really are.
> 
> While some of the issues were personal, some of them did have to do with the business. In that instance, it was a matter of mis-communication on both parts, but I do take full responsibility for it. I should have asked more questions and not 'assumed' a couple of things. I find that I believe a large part of the troubles we have in this world are that people shun responsibility for their own actions. I try not to be like that. If I am wrong, I do my best to own up to it and accept the consequences. It is the best way to learn.
> 
> I received my order yesterday for the kit pieces I am making for the Artist's Club. It was quite sizable and should take me about a week to do I am thinking. I had already ordered the wood and the bags for the pattern kits and I even ordered and received the ink for my printer and bought the paper. All is ready to go.
> 
> There was a 'glitch' though because there was a bit of discrepancy on the pricing of the kits. While I was discussing the price from the wholesale side, they were speaking from the retail perspective which meant that there was a bit of a gap between the two prices.
> 
> In all fairness, I had thought that I was almost getting 'too much' at the price I had thought I would be receiving. The pieces were quite easy to cut (far easier than the skaters) and although the pattern was quite detailed, I thought I was being 'overpaid' just a bit. When I first gave my price, I was asked if I was sure it was enough and told that I should be able to get more. Unfortunately, it makes more sense now because they were talking about retail price and I was speaking strictly from a wholesale point of view.
> 
> Long story short, by the time all was said and done, I will be getting a bit less than a planned. It was a bit of a downer for me, but I am still going to be making a profit - just not as much. Such, they say, is reality.
> 
> I suppose that I am more angry with myself than with anyone. They were very nice about it and the choice to continue on was ultimately left up to me. At a time when things are slowing down and it is tough all over, I am honestly grateful for the work and also the additional exposure that working with them will bring.
> 
> When I look at the cost of advertising to any of the places where the audience would be qualified, it is far more than the difference in what I will be making here. I do have confidence that once people try my patterns and see the quality of work I do, they will want more and it will bring more retail business to my own site. I need to count on that and have the faith in myself and my product or I have no business being in my business.
> 
> So onward I will go, and while the doing the production may not be for quite as much as I had originally thought, it is still fair to me and I have never been afraid of doing an honest day's work.
> 
> The day turned out to be beautiful and we took a long walk in the woods. The bugs have yet to arrive so I was able to take off my jacket without fear of being assaulted and feel the warm sunshine and cool breeze. It was wonderful.
> 
> Later in the day, I got the Mustang going and took it for a ride to stretch its wheels a bit. It was after the events of the day had piled on me and I drove along the road next to the ocean while the sun was setting, enjoying the solitude and music I had playing. It did wonders to clam me down and I was once again able to shift gears and bring my attention to the important things in my life and the beauty and wonder of our planet. All would be OK.
> 
> Today I am going to lecture at a middle school near where I live. I was asked to do so by a dear friend of mine who works with and lectures on women and girls who have been abused or mistreated. I had met her at a very difficult time in my life and she helped me through some very hard times. I had always said that I wanted to give back to the community and now that I am on 'the other side' and finding some success in both my business and my personal life, she feels that I am a good role model for the ninth graders that I will be speaking to. It is something that I feel strongly about, but I find it hard to bring up here for some reason. However, awareness is very much key to prevention in this area and I think it is an important thing to mention.
> 
> So that is my day today. I need to go to Yarmouth and pick up my taxes too, so I will have another chance to take a ride in the good weather. It will be a good day, I believe.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day too. Have a good one.


I am sorry I did not take time to opine on this topic. At the risk of creating offense wbere none is intended my band sang a gospel song that seems appropriate:

The God on the Mountain
is still God in the Valley
The God in the good times
is still God in the bad.

Life is up and down, if we never got down then up would not feel so good.

Ham


----------



## scrollgirl

*And . . . . We're Off!*

I am preparing for another day on the treadmill today. It is Friday already and it seems that the week was spent either running or in negotiation. It's these 'unseen' things that really seem to bog us down at times. But they are all for a reason and all functional, and part of the work and our lives.

Yesterday was another busy one. The lecturing went well. I talked to two classes for an hour each and while I was quite nervous in the beginning, once I got rolling things moved quickly and I don't think I even looked at the clock once after starting up.

Of the two classes, only one boy fell asleep. I thought that was pretty good and took it as a compliment.

It had been a long time since I was in a school, and I had never attended any classes here in Canada. My own daughter only attended high school here for a few months and during that time, she had me drop her off far enough away so that I didn't embarrass her (except on the nice days when I could have the top down on the Mustang, of course - then she had me drive right up to the entrance!) 

Growing up in the Chicago public school system, I noticed a huge difference now. The teacher had a computer on her desk and used it for attendance, scheduling and most everything else. I had to check in at the office on arrival, as I had to do in the States and there was a bit of security that was to be observed, although I don't think it was as tight as I remember in my kids schools. That was probably due to the difference between rural Canada and a suburb of Chicago, where many of the schools now even have metal detectors.

One of the most 'surprising' moments was before the day started, over the loudspeakers they played "Oh Canada" while everyone stood at attention. After growing up to "The Pledge of Allegiance" that is recited in the schools in the USA, it was a clear reminder that I wasn't in the States anymore (something that I usually don't think much about anymore.) Perhaps it was the nerves that made me feel so odd.

The talks went OK, I thought. Overall, I do believe that I was able to engage with the kids for the most part. Hearing myself talk about my own grown children made me feel old, though, as did some of the other things that I mentioned. They didn't seem to shut me out or look bored, and I even received a couple of intelligent questions which showed me they were actually hearing what I had to say. I feel that if I could even get them to think about things for a bit, I have done them a service.

I found the most response when I could relate stories about my own kids to them. Perhaps it was closer to their own thinking and something that they found they could grasp and identify with best. I was even able to make them smile a bit on occasion, and while the subject matter was serious, I did try to lighten it a little by throwing in a little humor from time to time.

I think the most important lesson that I tried to get across was the importance of their own self-esteem. The way we all look at ourselves hugely affects how we are viewed by others, and ultimately our actions. I want these young people to understand that with a good and positive view of themselves, they are able to accomplish just about anything and conquer the world. Anything is possible.

So many people (young and old alike) are affected by those that surrounded them. Be in in the work place, with friends, or even in relationships, having negative forces near you weighs heavily and begins to chip away at your true self. The ninth graders that I spoke to are in such a volatile stage in their lives, and teaching them (and even raising their awareness) about these negative influences can have a tremendous impact on their happiness and their own success in their lives. The wrong friends or partners could literally make or break them at this time in their lives and I think it is vitally important to give them options for living a positive and productive life, and still enjoy others socially. Recognizing the signs of friends and relationships that are destructive is a good place to start. It is a cause I believe in.

When it was over, I felt that I did get through some ideas to the students. I feel that if even one of them files what was said and later on pulls on the information or even just stops to think a little before making a decision, than I have done a good service. It felt good to 'get out there' and talk to the kids and I hope that more opportunities for me to do so arise. If my own experiences can be of help to others, than I am very willing to share them, as I do here. It feels good to give back.

Today is going to be one more crazy/busy day.










After the gym, we need to head to Digby to pick up the wood I ordered for the kits and also the glass pieces for the tops of the new dressers. Hopefully we won't break the glass and it will make it home here without incident. Even though we have Keith's dad's SUV, we need to rough cut the wood to fit better. I also have another appointment in Digby while we are there.

We are then heading home here to drop off the glass, wood and car. Then we need to head to Yarmouth, which is in the opposite direction) to pick up my taxes and do a couple of errands there. I need new tires on the Mustang and I have to go to the usual place we order them from and pick them out. While I did take it out for a quick drive the other night, I don't even want to drive it on the tires that are on it now. The sooner I get them replaced, the better and I would rather be safe than wind up in a ditch or worse.

That should just about kill the day. I did get my box out to Artist's Club yesterday, so that is all said and done. Once I get the wood here for the pieces, I can get started on cutting. I spent what remainder of yesterday that I had drawing up the best configuration of the pieces to lay out so that I used the wood most efficiently. I think that the cutting should go well and I also think I will actually enjoy the time at the saw. I still look upon working on these a great opportunity and I am approaching the job with a good and positive attitude. I think it will turn out very well in the end.

The sun is up now and it looks to be another beautiful day. It is a good day to do this running and after today, I plan to bunker up for the weekend and actually get some designing work done. (What is that again? It had been so long, I almost forgot!) From what I hear from you all, many of you are also experiencing nice weather too. I hope you are able to take advantage of it and enjoy it and it carries through to your weekend too. Life is too short not to enjoy the day.

Drag your thoughts away from your troubles… by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. 
Mark Twain


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *And . . . . We're Off!*
> 
> I am preparing for another day on the treadmill today. It is Friday already and it seems that the week was spent either running or in negotiation. It's these 'unseen' things that really seem to bog us down at times. But they are all for a reason and all functional, and part of the work and our lives.
> 
> Yesterday was another busy one. The lecturing went well. I talked to two classes for an hour each and while I was quite nervous in the beginning, once I got rolling things moved quickly and I don't think I even looked at the clock once after starting up.
> 
> Of the two classes, only one boy fell asleep. I thought that was pretty good and took it as a compliment.
> 
> It had been a long time since I was in a school, and I had never attended any classes here in Canada. My own daughter only attended high school here for a few months and during that time, she had me drop her off far enough away so that I didn't embarrass her (except on the nice days when I could have the top down on the Mustang, of course - then she had me drive right up to the entrance!)
> 
> Growing up in the Chicago public school system, I noticed a huge difference now. The teacher had a computer on her desk and used it for attendance, scheduling and most everything else. I had to check in at the office on arrival, as I had to do in the States and there was a bit of security that was to be observed, although I don't think it was as tight as I remember in my kids schools. That was probably due to the difference between rural Canada and a suburb of Chicago, where many of the schools now even have metal detectors.
> 
> One of the most 'surprising' moments was before the day started, over the loudspeakers they played "Oh Canada" while everyone stood at attention. After growing up to "The Pledge of Allegiance" that is recited in the schools in the USA, it was a clear reminder that I wasn't in the States anymore (something that I usually don't think much about anymore.) Perhaps it was the nerves that made me feel so odd.
> 
> The talks went OK, I thought. Overall, I do believe that I was able to engage with the kids for the most part. Hearing myself talk about my own grown children made me feel old, though, as did some of the other things that I mentioned. They didn't seem to shut me out or look bored, and I even received a couple of intelligent questions which showed me they were actually hearing what I had to say. I feel that if I could even get them to think about things for a bit, I have done them a service.
> 
> I found the most response when I could relate stories about my own kids to them. Perhaps it was closer to their own thinking and something that they found they could grasp and identify with best. I was even able to make them smile a bit on occasion, and while the subject matter was serious, I did try to lighten it a little by throwing in a little humor from time to time.
> 
> I think the most important lesson that I tried to get across was the importance of their own self-esteem. The way we all look at ourselves hugely affects how we are viewed by others, and ultimately our actions. I want these young people to understand that with a good and positive view of themselves, they are able to accomplish just about anything and conquer the world. Anything is possible.
> 
> So many people (young and old alike) are affected by those that surrounded them. Be in in the work place, with friends, or even in relationships, having negative forces near you weighs heavily and begins to chip away at your true self. The ninth graders that I spoke to are in such a volatile stage in their lives, and teaching them (and even raising their awareness) about these negative influences can have a tremendous impact on their happiness and their own success in their lives. The wrong friends or partners could literally make or break them at this time in their lives and I think it is vitally important to give them options for living a positive and productive life, and still enjoy others socially. Recognizing the signs of friends and relationships that are destructive is a good place to start. It is a cause I believe in.
> 
> When it was over, I felt that I did get through some ideas to the students. I feel that if even one of them files what was said and later on pulls on the information or even just stops to think a little before making a decision, than I have done a good service. It felt good to 'get out there' and talk to the kids and I hope that more opportunities for me to do so arise. If my own experiences can be of help to others, than I am very willing to share them, as I do here. It feels good to give back.
> 
> Today is going to be one more crazy/busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym, we need to head to Digby to pick up the wood I ordered for the kits and also the glass pieces for the tops of the new dressers. Hopefully we won't break the glass and it will make it home here without incident. Even though we have Keith's dad's SUV, we need to rough cut the wood to fit better. I also have another appointment in Digby while we are there.
> 
> We are then heading home here to drop off the glass, wood and car. Then we need to head to Yarmouth, which is in the opposite direction) to pick up my taxes and do a couple of errands there. I need new tires on the Mustang and I have to go to the usual place we order them from and pick them out. While I did take it out for a quick drive the other night, I don't even want to drive it on the tires that are on it now. The sooner I get them replaced, the better and I would rather be safe than wind up in a ditch or worse.
> 
> That should just about kill the day. I did get my box out to Artist's Club yesterday, so that is all said and done. Once I get the wood here for the pieces, I can get started on cutting. I spent what remainder of yesterday that I had drawing up the best configuration of the pieces to lay out so that I used the wood most efficiently. I think that the cutting should go well and I also think I will actually enjoy the time at the saw. I still look upon working on these a great opportunity and I am approaching the job with a good and positive attitude. I think it will turn out very well in the end.
> 
> The sun is up now and it looks to be another beautiful day. It is a good day to do this running and after today, I plan to bunker up for the weekend and actually get some designing work done. (What is that again? It had been so long, I almost forgot!) From what I hear from you all, many of you are also experiencing nice weather too. I hope you are able to take advantage of it and enjoy it and it carries through to your weekend too. Life is too short not to enjoy the day.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles… by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it.
> Mark Twain


Kids minds are like sponges, they absorb a lot on occasion and little (like the guy who fell asleep) all you can do is try to impart good information and hope for good absorption. I admire you for doing this!

P.S. Love the cat walker!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *And . . . . We're Off!*
> 
> I am preparing for another day on the treadmill today. It is Friday already and it seems that the week was spent either running or in negotiation. It's these 'unseen' things that really seem to bog us down at times. But they are all for a reason and all functional, and part of the work and our lives.
> 
> Yesterday was another busy one. The lecturing went well. I talked to two classes for an hour each and while I was quite nervous in the beginning, once I got rolling things moved quickly and I don't think I even looked at the clock once after starting up.
> 
> Of the two classes, only one boy fell asleep. I thought that was pretty good and took it as a compliment.
> 
> It had been a long time since I was in a school, and I had never attended any classes here in Canada. My own daughter only attended high school here for a few months and during that time, she had me drop her off far enough away so that I didn't embarrass her (except on the nice days when I could have the top down on the Mustang, of course - then she had me drive right up to the entrance!)
> 
> Growing up in the Chicago public school system, I noticed a huge difference now. The teacher had a computer on her desk and used it for attendance, scheduling and most everything else. I had to check in at the office on arrival, as I had to do in the States and there was a bit of security that was to be observed, although I don't think it was as tight as I remember in my kids schools. That was probably due to the difference between rural Canada and a suburb of Chicago, where many of the schools now even have metal detectors.
> 
> One of the most 'surprising' moments was before the day started, over the loudspeakers they played "Oh Canada" while everyone stood at attention. After growing up to "The Pledge of Allegiance" that is recited in the schools in the USA, it was a clear reminder that I wasn't in the States anymore (something that I usually don't think much about anymore.) Perhaps it was the nerves that made me feel so odd.
> 
> The talks went OK, I thought. Overall, I do believe that I was able to engage with the kids for the most part. Hearing myself talk about my own grown children made me feel old, though, as did some of the other things that I mentioned. They didn't seem to shut me out or look bored, and I even received a couple of intelligent questions which showed me they were actually hearing what I had to say. I feel that if I could even get them to think about things for a bit, I have done them a service.
> 
> I found the most response when I could relate stories about my own kids to them. Perhaps it was closer to their own thinking and something that they found they could grasp and identify with best. I was even able to make them smile a bit on occasion, and while the subject matter was serious, I did try to lighten it a little by throwing in a little humor from time to time.
> 
> I think the most important lesson that I tried to get across was the importance of their own self-esteem. The way we all look at ourselves hugely affects how we are viewed by others, and ultimately our actions. I want these young people to understand that with a good and positive view of themselves, they are able to accomplish just about anything and conquer the world. Anything is possible.
> 
> So many people (young and old alike) are affected by those that surrounded them. Be in in the work place, with friends, or even in relationships, having negative forces near you weighs heavily and begins to chip away at your true self. The ninth graders that I spoke to are in such a volatile stage in their lives, and teaching them (and even raising their awareness) about these negative influences can have a tremendous impact on their happiness and their own success in their lives. The wrong friends or partners could literally make or break them at this time in their lives and I think it is vitally important to give them options for living a positive and productive life, and still enjoy others socially. Recognizing the signs of friends and relationships that are destructive is a good place to start. It is a cause I believe in.
> 
> When it was over, I felt that I did get through some ideas to the students. I feel that if even one of them files what was said and later on pulls on the information or even just stops to think a little before making a decision, than I have done a good service. It felt good to 'get out there' and talk to the kids and I hope that more opportunities for me to do so arise. If my own experiences can be of help to others, than I am very willing to share them, as I do here. It feels good to give back.
> 
> Today is going to be one more crazy/busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym, we need to head to Digby to pick up the wood I ordered for the kits and also the glass pieces for the tops of the new dressers. Hopefully we won't break the glass and it will make it home here without incident. Even though we have Keith's dad's SUV, we need to rough cut the wood to fit better. I also have another appointment in Digby while we are there.
> 
> We are then heading home here to drop off the glass, wood and car. Then we need to head to Yarmouth, which is in the opposite direction) to pick up my taxes and do a couple of errands there. I need new tires on the Mustang and I have to go to the usual place we order them from and pick them out. While I did take it out for a quick drive the other night, I don't even want to drive it on the tires that are on it now. The sooner I get them replaced, the better and I would rather be safe than wind up in a ditch or worse.
> 
> That should just about kill the day. I did get my box out to Artist's Club yesterday, so that is all said and done. Once I get the wood here for the pieces, I can get started on cutting. I spent what remainder of yesterday that I had drawing up the best configuration of the pieces to lay out so that I used the wood most efficiently. I think that the cutting should go well and I also think I will actually enjoy the time at the saw. I still look upon working on these a great opportunity and I am approaching the job with a good and positive attitude. I think it will turn out very well in the end.
> 
> The sun is up now and it looks to be another beautiful day. It is a good day to do this running and after today, I plan to bunker up for the weekend and actually get some designing work done. (What is that again? It had been so long, I almost forgot!) From what I hear from you all, many of you are also experiencing nice weather too. I hope you are able to take advantage of it and enjoy it and it carries through to your weekend too. Life is too short not to enjoy the day.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles… by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it.
> Mark Twain


When I saw the headline my immediate reaction was, I'm always off just a little, what else is new? I am glad the school talk went well. I work with kids that age and a bit older in the theater group and it is amazing how good the kids that try are. I mean both in their behavior and their abilities. I think it is crucial that there are adult examples other than their parents that they can connect with even if it is only an hour in a class.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And . . . . We're Off!*
> 
> I am preparing for another day on the treadmill today. It is Friday already and it seems that the week was spent either running or in negotiation. It's these 'unseen' things that really seem to bog us down at times. But they are all for a reason and all functional, and part of the work and our lives.
> 
> Yesterday was another busy one. The lecturing went well. I talked to two classes for an hour each and while I was quite nervous in the beginning, once I got rolling things moved quickly and I don't think I even looked at the clock once after starting up.
> 
> Of the two classes, only one boy fell asleep. I thought that was pretty good and took it as a compliment.
> 
> It had been a long time since I was in a school, and I had never attended any classes here in Canada. My own daughter only attended high school here for a few months and during that time, she had me drop her off far enough away so that I didn't embarrass her (except on the nice days when I could have the top down on the Mustang, of course - then she had me drive right up to the entrance!)
> 
> Growing up in the Chicago public school system, I noticed a huge difference now. The teacher had a computer on her desk and used it for attendance, scheduling and most everything else. I had to check in at the office on arrival, as I had to do in the States and there was a bit of security that was to be observed, although I don't think it was as tight as I remember in my kids schools. That was probably due to the difference between rural Canada and a suburb of Chicago, where many of the schools now even have metal detectors.
> 
> One of the most 'surprising' moments was before the day started, over the loudspeakers they played "Oh Canada" while everyone stood at attention. After growing up to "The Pledge of Allegiance" that is recited in the schools in the USA, it was a clear reminder that I wasn't in the States anymore (something that I usually don't think much about anymore.) Perhaps it was the nerves that made me feel so odd.
> 
> The talks went OK, I thought. Overall, I do believe that I was able to engage with the kids for the most part. Hearing myself talk about my own grown children made me feel old, though, as did some of the other things that I mentioned. They didn't seem to shut me out or look bored, and I even received a couple of intelligent questions which showed me they were actually hearing what I had to say. I feel that if I could even get them to think about things for a bit, I have done them a service.
> 
> I found the most response when I could relate stories about my own kids to them. Perhaps it was closer to their own thinking and something that they found they could grasp and identify with best. I was even able to make them smile a bit on occasion, and while the subject matter was serious, I did try to lighten it a little by throwing in a little humor from time to time.
> 
> I think the most important lesson that I tried to get across was the importance of their own self-esteem. The way we all look at ourselves hugely affects how we are viewed by others, and ultimately our actions. I want these young people to understand that with a good and positive view of themselves, they are able to accomplish just about anything and conquer the world. Anything is possible.
> 
> So many people (young and old alike) are affected by those that surrounded them. Be in in the work place, with friends, or even in relationships, having negative forces near you weighs heavily and begins to chip away at your true self. The ninth graders that I spoke to are in such a volatile stage in their lives, and teaching them (and even raising their awareness) about these negative influences can have a tremendous impact on their happiness and their own success in their lives. The wrong friends or partners could literally make or break them at this time in their lives and I think it is vitally important to give them options for living a positive and productive life, and still enjoy others socially. Recognizing the signs of friends and relationships that are destructive is a good place to start. It is a cause I believe in.
> 
> When it was over, I felt that I did get through some ideas to the students. I feel that if even one of them files what was said and later on pulls on the information or even just stops to think a little before making a decision, than I have done a good service. It felt good to 'get out there' and talk to the kids and I hope that more opportunities for me to do so arise. If my own experiences can be of help to others, than I am very willing to share them, as I do here. It feels good to give back.
> 
> Today is going to be one more crazy/busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym, we need to head to Digby to pick up the wood I ordered for the kits and also the glass pieces for the tops of the new dressers. Hopefully we won't break the glass and it will make it home here without incident. Even though we have Keith's dad's SUV, we need to rough cut the wood to fit better. I also have another appointment in Digby while we are there.
> 
> We are then heading home here to drop off the glass, wood and car. Then we need to head to Yarmouth, which is in the opposite direction) to pick up my taxes and do a couple of errands there. I need new tires on the Mustang and I have to go to the usual place we order them from and pick them out. While I did take it out for a quick drive the other night, I don't even want to drive it on the tires that are on it now. The sooner I get them replaced, the better and I would rather be safe than wind up in a ditch or worse.
> 
> That should just about kill the day. I did get my box out to Artist's Club yesterday, so that is all said and done. Once I get the wood here for the pieces, I can get started on cutting. I spent what remainder of yesterday that I had drawing up the best configuration of the pieces to lay out so that I used the wood most efficiently. I think that the cutting should go well and I also think I will actually enjoy the time at the saw. I still look upon working on these a great opportunity and I am approaching the job with a good and positive attitude. I think it will turn out very well in the end.
> 
> The sun is up now and it looks to be another beautiful day. It is a good day to do this running and after today, I plan to bunker up for the weekend and actually get some designing work done. (What is that again? It had been so long, I almost forgot!) From what I hear from you all, many of you are also experiencing nice weather too. I hope you are able to take advantage of it and enjoy it and it carries through to your weekend too. Life is too short not to enjoy the day.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles… by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it.
> Mark Twain


I really did enjoy talking to these kids. Like most issues, awareness is the key. Teaching them that there are definite signs that they need to watch for and things like that could help someone many years down the line. It felt good to be able to talk to them and they did seem open to what I had to say. It was a good day. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*

I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.

In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.

After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.

I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.

I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.

Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.

After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.

I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.

Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.

As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.

"That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.

We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.

We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.

We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.

Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.

When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.

Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.

I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


sounds like you are on a roll now girl

even without the new tires

have a great weekend too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


Thanks David. There were so many things up in the air the past couple of weeks, I felt I couldn't concentrate on stuff. It seems that all is settling in and I hope to have a great run of things in the next couple of weeks. I hope you have a wonderful weekend also. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


I find its like that sometimes. If you stop to think of all the things you have to do you wouldn't even start. If you just do one, then another…........ its amazing what you can achieve. A really good day, now try and relax, you deserve it.


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


Good Morning Sheila,

I always find it relaxing when the travel chores are over and I get back to the homestead with the goodies and can just start working on what needs to be done. I am working diligently on starting to finish some of the multitudinous projects under way. I have a disease that I start projects before the last one is finished. The house project is now in full swing and there are three threads of tasks under way and the threads of tasks from three years ago are still not buttoned up. Today, I start with the floor.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi, Martyn. Yes, I am feeling really more relaxed. I think that thinking about stuff can in itself be debilitating. Even though there is a pile of work in front of me, it is all defined and I am really good at conquering tasks if they are clear to me. The 'not knowing' and 'guessing' stuff is the worst, as far as I am concerned. To me it is hard to plan if there are too many variables.

I am in a good place now and feel like a big weight was lifted getting all this done. Hopefully, I can take advantage of that and go through one of those productive phases we go through every now and then. All is good. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


Ham - I think we all get bogged down like that from time to time. Take one thing at a time and it may get you on a roll in the other direction. Good luck in your tasks today. Enjoy them if you can. 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *We Got So Much Accomplished Yesterday*
> 
> I can't even say that I mind that the day was so full yesterday. When all was said and done, there were several loose ends tied up and all in all, we accomplished a great deal. It just goes to show what some good planning and having a good attitude can accomplish.
> 
> In looking ahead to the day, one could have easily felt that the number of tasks and stops we needed to make were somewhat overwhelming. There were many things that I had to do, both in Digby which is about 45 minutes drive to the north of us and also in Yarmouth, which is about the same distance to the south of us. At first the fact that everything fell on the same day was daunting, but with a little thought, we made good use of our time and we even got the chance to have a nice lunch with Bernie and Ellen too. In the end it was one of the most productive days we have had in a while.
> 
> After the gym, we headed out to Digby. We needed to borrow Keith's dad's SUV because our order for plywood for the ornament kits came in and the glass sheets that we had custom cut for the new dressers were also ready to pick up. We thought it would kill two birds with a single stone by getting them all at once.
> 
> I first had a couple of stops to make in Digby, which were short and uneventful. We then went on to Bernie's place where he had the twelve 5' x 5' sheets of 1/8" plywood that we ordered for the kits. The first task of business was to cut them into quarters, making 48 30" x 30" sheets. That way it would be more manageable for us to move them around and get them into the car.
> 
> I had spent the latter part of the previous day drawing up the layout of the pieces so that they would fit most efficiently on the wood for cutting on the scroll saw. Since the sheets were 5' square, I decided that 10" x 10" pieces would work best - both in handling and cutting and also for printing the pattern. I plan to cut four layers at a time, and having the pieces a consistent size helped greatly to expedite the process of holding the pieces together. I haven't decided if I am going to just use packaging tape around the edges of the pieces or try and see how using finishing nails to hold the corners together would do. But either way, the 10" square pieces will be a nice and comfortable size for cutting and something that worked out well.
> 
> Once the saw was set up, it only took about 15 minutes to cut the larger sheets into quarters. They easily stacked up in the back of the car and we were ready to move on. Not before we had a great lunch with Ellen and Bernie though. Ellen always used to make wonderful lunches for us when I used to work at Bernie's shop when I lived in Digby. It was yet another one of the treats we had when working there. At precisely noon, she would buzz the intercom and let us know that everything was ready. No matter how 'simple' she said it was, she always put on a fine feast of great home made food and made sure that no one left hungry. It was a nice break in the day and a good chance to visit with our friends.
> 
> After lunch, we headed to the glass place to pick up our dresser tops. We had dropped off patterns a couple of days prior, in which we used postal paper and traced the profiles of the dresser tops perfectly. Since they were all curved, we were very careful to get the tracing as accurate as possible.
> 
> I wasn't sure that they would be able to do such cuts, but was very pleased when we saw the results. The pieces seemed to match the pattern perfectly, and they looked great. However, the longer of the pieces was about 6" longer than the back bed of the car and we would not be able to lay it flat. This, to me, was a problem because along with the plywood in the back, the danger of the pieces shifting or flexing when hitting a bump was inevitable. The larger of the pieces was 64" long and about 16" wide and only 1/4" thick and we all thought it would be very volatile.
> 
> Fortunately, the guys at the glass place were very conscientious too. As luck would have it, they had a couple of deliveries out our way and offered to drop it off for us. We told them that we were planning to head to Yarmouth, but would gladly wait and work around their schedule. They said that they would head right out there and we got there only about 15 minutes before they arrived. All went well, and the glass fit perfectly along the curvy profile of the dresser tops. We are very happy.
> 
> As the one gentleman was leaving, he walked by our scroll saw and commented on what a great machine it is. "Top of the line" he said, and we agreed. He then asked me if I ever talked to or knew the 'woman in Digby' who does scroll sawing. "I've read her articles and she is pretty good" he said.
> 
> "That's me!" I said and I told him that I moved here from Digby a couple of years prior. We talked about it for a minute and I felt it funny that someone from these parts even had a clue about me or what I did. It was kind of cool.
> 
> We then headed out to Yarmouth to pick up my tax forms from my accountant. On the way, we dropped the car and wood off at Keith's parents. There were no surprises on the taxes (thankfully!) and they are just about what I expected. It was a great peace of mind to see the results though, as I always worry about stuff like that.
> 
> We also ordered the new tires for the Mustang and they should be in next week. With the beautiful weather, it will be great to have my wheels back and I can't wait to get it on the road again. I don't want to drive it now though, as the tires are quite 'done' and not what I would call safe. The final journey they will have will be the trip to Yarmouth next week to get the new ones installed.
> 
> We had dinner at our new favorite little place - a cafe that opened up a year or so ago but we just 'discovered' and at dinner we decided to go back to Keith's dads' and finish cutting up that wood.
> 
> Once the saw was set, we cut the plywood into 432 pieces, the amount needed for the 300 kits that I will be cutting for the sets. There are still nine 30" x 30" sheets left, so if I run short, I am OK. Besides, I have some wood here too. Once set up, the process again went very quickly. We got everything ripped to size in under half an hour, I think and it is all loaded up in the back seat of the car.
> 
> When looking at the cut pieces of wood, there are two stacks of 10" square plywood that are about 2 ft high each. While the amount looks a bit intimidating, I look at this production run a bit of a challenge and I am taking it on with a good attitude and I think it will be fun to do. In the process of our errands, I was also able to pick up the plastic zip lock bags that I ordered for the kits, so I am ready to go.
> 
> Checking so many things off of the 'to do' list was really a good feeling. We didn't get home until after 8pm, and I was tucking myself into bed by 10. It was a full day, but a really productive one and I am all ready to get to work on getting these kits cut and also doing more designing. It is just getting light out now, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day. While they say it is going to be cooler, it is clear and sunny and bright out. It will be great to see how much I can accomplish.
> 
> I hope the day is good for all of you, too. Enjoy your Saturday!


Sheila,

I think you might like my prayer from last night.
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/409097


----------



## scrollgirl

*Attitude is Everything*

So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.

In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.

While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.

There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.

With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.

I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.

While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.

I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:










These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.

I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.

The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?

I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.

That's my choice anyway.

Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.

Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude is Everything*
> 
> So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.
> 
> In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.
> 
> While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.
> 
> There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.
> 
> With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.
> 
> I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.
> 
> While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.
> 
> I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.
> 
> I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.
> 
> The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?
> 
> I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.
> 
> That's my choice anyway.
> 
> Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


Absolutely! Well said


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude is Everything*
> 
> So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.
> 
> In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.
> 
> While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.
> 
> There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.
> 
> With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.
> 
> I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.
> 
> While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.
> 
> I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.
> 
> I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.
> 
> The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?
> 
> I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.
> 
> That's my choice anyway.
> 
> Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


I have to agree. There is something satisfying about doing a batch of things all the same. It also allows you to switch off to some extent, let your subconscious do the work, and think on other things. When I do a veneered pattern with tens or hundreds of pieces I start off thinking its a lot of work but in no time I'm piecing the shapesd I have cut together, wondering where the time went and did I really do all of those? Nice to have some good music on in the background too.

Enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude is Everything*
> 
> So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.
> 
> In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.
> 
> While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.
> 
> There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.
> 
> With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.
> 
> I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.
> 
> While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.
> 
> I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.
> 
> I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.
> 
> The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?
> 
> I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.
> 
> That's my choice anyway.
> 
> Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


Good afternoon, Martyn:
I just saw you post on the new box you are creating. It is fascinating to see. I wasn't envying you hand-cutting those slots out, thinking my upcoming job will be far easier than yours! I suppose that is why you make boxes and I scroll saw. 

I am sure the time will fly by. I am already lining up the music in my mind and charging up the cordless headphones. It will be a pleasant journey, to be sure.

(Stay out of the path of that bulldozer! We need you here! )

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude is Everything*
> 
> So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.
> 
> In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.
> 
> While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.
> 
> There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.
> 
> With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.
> 
> I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.
> 
> While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.
> 
> I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.
> 
> I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.
> 
> The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?
> 
> I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.
> 
> That's my choice anyway.
> 
> Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


Ya gotta do what ya gotta do…

That's a lot of sanding!

That's a lot of Patterns!

That's a lot of Cutting!

... etc. etc.

Have a nice w/e… what's left of it…


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude is Everything*
> 
> So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.
> 
> In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.
> 
> While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.
> 
> There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.
> 
> With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.
> 
> I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.
> 
> While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.
> 
> I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.
> 
> I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.
> 
> The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?
> 
> I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.
> 
> That's my choice anyway.
> 
> Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


looks great…...being positive with it all is the best way to be, good for you and best for business….we all learn with each decision we make and you are going forward with the decision to be positive , work hard…as you always have…..you know how i feel about all of this…


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude is Everything*
> 
> So many times when we have something to do, the attitude in which we approach it can really affect the whole process.
> 
> In looking ahead to the job of creating 300 pattern kits that I have in front of me, to some it may seem like a massive chore. I understand and respect that, because I realize that all people don't have the passion in their hearts that I do regarding woodworking and my job.
> 
> While production work may seem mundane to some, to me it has its virtues. I look at the task of printing, cutting and assembling 300 ornament kits in several different ways, and not one of them holds negative feelings. While the work may not be considered as 'glamorous' by many, I see it as a wonderful opportunity not only for myself and my company, but for others to see what kind of work I do. Each kit is a mini lesson, which I am proud of. And each pattern was created with the goal of teaching others and perhaps bringing a smile to someone's face with my designs. And I can't deny that I am pleased with the interest in them and also the sale. In fact, I hope that they sell well and that I will have many more orders to fill again. After all - part of why I am in business is to sell my work. It would be ridiculous if I were disappointed in achieving that goal.
> 
> There are many who look at the scope of what I need to accomplish and cringe. They can't fathom doing the same task over and over so many times. But to me, I enjoy woodworking in any form and I can certainly think of many worse ways to spend my time to earn a living. Cutting on the scroll saw is something that I find fun and relaxing, and the thought of getting paid to do something that is so pleasant is an opportunity that I am grateful to have come my way. And while designing and painting are things that I also enjoy, being at the scroll saw is something that I never seem to tire of, and as I have stated here often - I don't seem to spend a lot of time doing it.
> 
> With that said, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. Among other things, I began printing the patterns necessary for the kits, which is a process that is going to take a great deal of time. However, it is also the kind of thing that could be done in the background while doing other things, and when working properly it takes little of my attention.
> 
> I printed about 60 patterns yesterday. While that doesn't sound like much, it is a substantial amount. Each of the patterns are 15 pages long and also color. I like to use a nice setting on the printer because I want them to look their best and everything went smoothly.
> 
> While I was doing that, I did some organization around the house and also caught up on my receipts and book work for the past month and a half. With the short trip and all the running around we have been doing, the pile of receipts needed to be recorded and filed and everything put into its place.
> 
> I also began bringing in the 10" x 10" sheets of wood and started preparing them for cutting. Below is a picture of approximately a quarter of what I have rough cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sheets of 1/8" Baltic birch. While they are smooth and pretty nice, I think I will give them a light sanding with the orbital sander before I apply the patterns. While it seems like an unnecessary step, I think it will make a difference and really make the ornaments nice and they will be ready to paint after being cut. I want the customers to be able to open the kit and not have to worry about sanding the pieces. While there may be some slight sanding necessary, they should be just about ready to go.
> 
> I am going to continue printing today, but I need to draw up the next project for the magazine, which is due shortly. I know what I plan to do and I don't think it will take me very long to draw and cut. In the mean time, I will weave in printing these patterns and working on the kit pieces themselves. That way I will still be pushing the pile along while fulfilling my other responsibilities. It is a good way to approach the job, I think.
> 
> The more I think about things, the more I am thrilled with the opportunity to create and sell these kits. While some may look upon making this many kits as something negative, I am happy to have the work. The reason that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I liked woodworking. And especially after hearing so many others complain about their jobs, I feel fortunate to be able to do something that I love for a living. What is there to complain about?
> 
> I think that the way we approach things greatly affects our own happiness and quality of life. It is always easier and more pleasant to do something with a smile on your face and a peaceful feeling in your heart. Sometimes we forget that we are the ones that have the choice of which way to look at things. If we take the time to look just a little harder, there is usually good in most situations. Choosing to focus on those good things will certainly improve our quality of life.
> 
> That's my choice anyway.
> 
> Although it seems much cooler today, outside my windows are several different song birds merrily chirping. There is no Mozart of Vivaldi playing this morning, as the cats and myself are enjoying the choir outside our window. What a pleasant way to begin the day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Some people are always grumbling because roses have thorns; I am thankful that thorns have roses. ~Alphonse Karr


thanks for the post sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Sands of Time*

Most woodworkers that I talk to don't like sanding. Of the many steps in the process of doing a woodworking project, I think I am pretty safe in saying that it is the least liked part. In fact, I am amazed at the number of people who spend hours on a project that simply skip over the sanding step completely. I don't always understand why they would do that. While it may not be the most pleasant part of making a project, it is among the most important in most things that we create.

Yesterday I spent a good portion of my day sanding. After bringing the 324 ten inch square pieces of 1/8" birch plywood into the house that I was going to use for cutting my kits, I decided that I needed to give them a quick finish sanding before I cut out the pieces. The plywood that I had obtained was a high grade and very smooth, and could have probably been left 'as is', but I felt that since it was going to be used for decorative painting it would be better if I sanded it even smoother. You could still feel the grain with your nail and I know that if I were painting it, I would want to have it a bit smoother before I began.

I realized that this would take a bit of time, as sanding 648 of anything would be time consuming (both sides would be done), but that is just the way I am and if I am going to do a job, I want to do it to the best of my ability. So sand I did.

As I stated in yesterdays' post - attitude is everything. While sanding isn't particularly favorite part of the process, I do find it necessary sometimes and the difference it makes in the finished item can be very profound. Like planing, it removes the outer layer of the wood and reveals the true beauty. Now this is only birch, mind you - which has little color and grain pattern - but there is still the silky smoothness of the freshly sanded wood that is very appealing. And exposing this inner beauty certainly made the pieces look much nicer.

In thinking about the process, part of what makes sanding so distasteful to many is the mess it creates. The dust is messy and unpleasant and cleaning up after sanding is a chore in itself. Fortunately, Keith and I have set up a system that works very well with our sander and eliminates virtually all the dust during this process.

The sander we have is a Makita 1/3 sheet finishing sander.










It is a great little sander and is light enough for me to handle, yet sturdy enough where you don't need to apply much pressure to achieve good results. This is important when doing stuff 648 times. We simply removed the little dust collecting bag and hooked it up to our Rigid 6.0 14 hp shop vac (aka - "The Monster"):










We find that using this combination works incredibly well at controlling the dust, and even after sanding 648 sheets of plywood, there was very little debris. It's a great little set up.

I suppose that if you still wanted something to be unhappy about, there is the noise factor. Anyone who has used a shop vac of this size knows that they aren't the quietest pieces of equipment in the shop. But I suppose you have to take the bad with the good. I did, however, get around the noise factor by wearing my cordless headphones and was able to listen to some good music while I was sanding, which made the task seem so much more pleasant.

Overall it was not an unpleasant experience. Even though it took a couple of hours to do, I feel much better that I am starting on a clean slate as far as the wood is concerned and I know that when I am done cutting these pieces, they will be smooth and ready to paint. Even Pancakes is getting used to the noise and no longer hides when "The Monster" comes out.










All the while I was sanding, I was also continuing to print out the patterns. I finished the first set of 100 yesterday and I figure that it will take a few more days to complete the rest. So far the printer has worked flawlessly and I can't be happier with it.

Working at this relaxed pace is really the way to go. I have until the middle of May until these kits are due in the warehouse, so taking my time and doing things right is really pressure free and makes the entire job a pleasure. In the mean time, I am also going to be working on the new project for the magazine so I plan to mix things up a bit, which also helps. That way when I am tired of doing one thing, I can just switch to doing another. That will keep my production level high.

I plan to continue along at this pace for a while and see how I do. I do want to get some drawing done today and while I didn't wind up spending any time doing that yesterday, it's OK.

For once, time is on my side.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *The Sands of Time*
> 
> Most woodworkers that I talk to don't like sanding. Of the many steps in the process of doing a woodworking project, I think I am pretty safe in saying that it is the least liked part. In fact, I am amazed at the number of people who spend hours on a project that simply skip over the sanding step completely. I don't always understand why they would do that. While it may not be the most pleasant part of making a project, it is among the most important in most things that we create.
> 
> Yesterday I spent a good portion of my day sanding. After bringing the 324 ten inch square pieces of 1/8" birch plywood into the house that I was going to use for cutting my kits, I decided that I needed to give them a quick finish sanding before I cut out the pieces. The plywood that I had obtained was a high grade and very smooth, and could have probably been left 'as is', but I felt that since it was going to be used for decorative painting it would be better if I sanded it even smoother. You could still feel the grain with your nail and I know that if I were painting it, I would want to have it a bit smoother before I began.
> 
> I realized that this would take a bit of time, as sanding 648 of anything would be time consuming (both sides would be done), but that is just the way I am and if I am going to do a job, I want to do it to the best of my ability. So sand I did.
> 
> As I stated in yesterdays' post - attitude is everything. While sanding isn't particularly favorite part of the process, I do find it necessary sometimes and the difference it makes in the finished item can be very profound. Like planing, it removes the outer layer of the wood and reveals the true beauty. Now this is only birch, mind you - which has little color and grain pattern - but there is still the silky smoothness of the freshly sanded wood that is very appealing. And exposing this inner beauty certainly made the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> In thinking about the process, part of what makes sanding so distasteful to many is the mess it creates. The dust is messy and unpleasant and cleaning up after sanding is a chore in itself. Fortunately, Keith and I have set up a system that works very well with our sander and eliminates virtually all the dust during this process.
> 
> The sander we have is a Makita 1/3 sheet finishing sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great little sander and is light enough for me to handle, yet sturdy enough where you don't need to apply much pressure to achieve good results. This is important when doing stuff 648 times. We simply removed the little dust collecting bag and hooked it up to our Rigid 6.0 14 hp shop vac (aka - "The Monster"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We find that using this combination works incredibly well at controlling the dust, and even after sanding 648 sheets of plywood, there was very little debris. It's a great little set up.
> 
> I suppose that if you still wanted something to be unhappy about, there is the noise factor. Anyone who has used a shop vac of this size knows that they aren't the quietest pieces of equipment in the shop. But I suppose you have to take the bad with the good. I did, however, get around the noise factor by wearing my cordless headphones and was able to listen to some good music while I was sanding, which made the task seem so much more pleasant.
> 
> Overall it was not an unpleasant experience. Even though it took a couple of hours to do, I feel much better that I am starting on a clean slate as far as the wood is concerned and I know that when I am done cutting these pieces, they will be smooth and ready to paint. Even Pancakes is getting used to the noise and no longer hides when "The Monster" comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the while I was sanding, I was also continuing to print out the patterns. I finished the first set of 100 yesterday and I figure that it will take a few more days to complete the rest. So far the printer has worked flawlessly and I can't be happier with it.
> 
> Working at this relaxed pace is really the way to go. I have until the middle of May until these kits are due in the warehouse, so taking my time and doing things right is really pressure free and makes the entire job a pleasure. In the mean time, I am also going to be working on the new project for the magazine so I plan to mix things up a bit, which also helps. That way when I am tired of doing one thing, I can just switch to doing another. That will keep my production level high.
> 
> I plan to continue along at this pace for a while and see how I do. I do want to get some drawing done today and while I didn't wind up spending any time doing that yesterday, it's OK.
> 
> For once, time is on my side.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good Morning,

I have a vacume powered sander that came with the Kirby. It is great for small tasks like yours would be. Julie won't let me take it to the shop, cause it will get nasty. I understand the pace and switching fromproject to project. I just wish I did not have so many choices right now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Sands of Time*
> 
> Most woodworkers that I talk to don't like sanding. Of the many steps in the process of doing a woodworking project, I think I am pretty safe in saying that it is the least liked part. In fact, I am amazed at the number of people who spend hours on a project that simply skip over the sanding step completely. I don't always understand why they would do that. While it may not be the most pleasant part of making a project, it is among the most important in most things that we create.
> 
> Yesterday I spent a good portion of my day sanding. After bringing the 324 ten inch square pieces of 1/8" birch plywood into the house that I was going to use for cutting my kits, I decided that I needed to give them a quick finish sanding before I cut out the pieces. The plywood that I had obtained was a high grade and very smooth, and could have probably been left 'as is', but I felt that since it was going to be used for decorative painting it would be better if I sanded it even smoother. You could still feel the grain with your nail and I know that if I were painting it, I would want to have it a bit smoother before I began.
> 
> I realized that this would take a bit of time, as sanding 648 of anything would be time consuming (both sides would be done), but that is just the way I am and if I am going to do a job, I want to do it to the best of my ability. So sand I did.
> 
> As I stated in yesterdays' post - attitude is everything. While sanding isn't particularly favorite part of the process, I do find it necessary sometimes and the difference it makes in the finished item can be very profound. Like planing, it removes the outer layer of the wood and reveals the true beauty. Now this is only birch, mind you - which has little color and grain pattern - but there is still the silky smoothness of the freshly sanded wood that is very appealing. And exposing this inner beauty certainly made the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> In thinking about the process, part of what makes sanding so distasteful to many is the mess it creates. The dust is messy and unpleasant and cleaning up after sanding is a chore in itself. Fortunately, Keith and I have set up a system that works very well with our sander and eliminates virtually all the dust during this process.
> 
> The sander we have is a Makita 1/3 sheet finishing sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great little sander and is light enough for me to handle, yet sturdy enough where you don't need to apply much pressure to achieve good results. This is important when doing stuff 648 times. We simply removed the little dust collecting bag and hooked it up to our Rigid 6.0 14 hp shop vac (aka - "The Monster"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We find that using this combination works incredibly well at controlling the dust, and even after sanding 648 sheets of plywood, there was very little debris. It's a great little set up.
> 
> I suppose that if you still wanted something to be unhappy about, there is the noise factor. Anyone who has used a shop vac of this size knows that they aren't the quietest pieces of equipment in the shop. But I suppose you have to take the bad with the good. I did, however, get around the noise factor by wearing my cordless headphones and was able to listen to some good music while I was sanding, which made the task seem so much more pleasant.
> 
> Overall it was not an unpleasant experience. Even though it took a couple of hours to do, I feel much better that I am starting on a clean slate as far as the wood is concerned and I know that when I am done cutting these pieces, they will be smooth and ready to paint. Even Pancakes is getting used to the noise and no longer hides when "The Monster" comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the while I was sanding, I was also continuing to print out the patterns. I finished the first set of 100 yesterday and I figure that it will take a few more days to complete the rest. So far the printer has worked flawlessly and I can't be happier with it.
> 
> Working at this relaxed pace is really the way to go. I have until the middle of May until these kits are due in the warehouse, so taking my time and doing things right is really pressure free and makes the entire job a pleasure. In the mean time, I am also going to be working on the new project for the magazine so I plan to mix things up a bit, which also helps. That way when I am tired of doing one thing, I can just switch to doing another. That will keep my production level high.
> 
> I plan to continue along at this pace for a while and see how I do. I do want to get some drawing done today and while I didn't wind up spending any time doing that yesterday, it's OK.
> 
> For once, time is on my side.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi, Ham:
We have had the vac over a year now and it really is in good shape. We clean it out regularly and I actually vacuum the outside of it occasionally and it stays really clean. It does a fantastic job - especially in conjunction with the little sander. It really helps to have such a good set up.

I get overwhelmed from time to time with lots of choices. I still need to find time to designs new things that are 'living in my head.' If I think about it too much, my anxiety level seems to rise. I try to look at one day at a time and get done what I can. Everything will come in time.

Have a great day. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Sands of Time*
> 
> Most woodworkers that I talk to don't like sanding. Of the many steps in the process of doing a woodworking project, I think I am pretty safe in saying that it is the least liked part. In fact, I am amazed at the number of people who spend hours on a project that simply skip over the sanding step completely. I don't always understand why they would do that. While it may not be the most pleasant part of making a project, it is among the most important in most things that we create.
> 
> Yesterday I spent a good portion of my day sanding. After bringing the 324 ten inch square pieces of 1/8" birch plywood into the house that I was going to use for cutting my kits, I decided that I needed to give them a quick finish sanding before I cut out the pieces. The plywood that I had obtained was a high grade and very smooth, and could have probably been left 'as is', but I felt that since it was going to be used for decorative painting it would be better if I sanded it even smoother. You could still feel the grain with your nail and I know that if I were painting it, I would want to have it a bit smoother before I began.
> 
> I realized that this would take a bit of time, as sanding 648 of anything would be time consuming (both sides would be done), but that is just the way I am and if I am going to do a job, I want to do it to the best of my ability. So sand I did.
> 
> As I stated in yesterdays' post - attitude is everything. While sanding isn't particularly favorite part of the process, I do find it necessary sometimes and the difference it makes in the finished item can be very profound. Like planing, it removes the outer layer of the wood and reveals the true beauty. Now this is only birch, mind you - which has little color and grain pattern - but there is still the silky smoothness of the freshly sanded wood that is very appealing. And exposing this inner beauty certainly made the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> In thinking about the process, part of what makes sanding so distasteful to many is the mess it creates. The dust is messy and unpleasant and cleaning up after sanding is a chore in itself. Fortunately, Keith and I have set up a system that works very well with our sander and eliminates virtually all the dust during this process.
> 
> The sander we have is a Makita 1/3 sheet finishing sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great little sander and is light enough for me to handle, yet sturdy enough where you don't need to apply much pressure to achieve good results. This is important when doing stuff 648 times. We simply removed the little dust collecting bag and hooked it up to our Rigid 6.0 14 hp shop vac (aka - "The Monster"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We find that using this combination works incredibly well at controlling the dust, and even after sanding 648 sheets of plywood, there was very little debris. It's a great little set up.
> 
> I suppose that if you still wanted something to be unhappy about, there is the noise factor. Anyone who has used a shop vac of this size knows that they aren't the quietest pieces of equipment in the shop. But I suppose you have to take the bad with the good. I did, however, get around the noise factor by wearing my cordless headphones and was able to listen to some good music while I was sanding, which made the task seem so much more pleasant.
> 
> Overall it was not an unpleasant experience. Even though it took a couple of hours to do, I feel much better that I am starting on a clean slate as far as the wood is concerned and I know that when I am done cutting these pieces, they will be smooth and ready to paint. Even Pancakes is getting used to the noise and no longer hides when "The Monster" comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the while I was sanding, I was also continuing to print out the patterns. I finished the first set of 100 yesterday and I figure that it will take a few more days to complete the rest. So far the printer has worked flawlessly and I can't be happier with it.
> 
> Working at this relaxed pace is really the way to go. I have until the middle of May until these kits are due in the warehouse, so taking my time and doing things right is really pressure free and makes the entire job a pleasure. In the mean time, I am also going to be working on the new project for the magazine so I plan to mix things up a bit, which also helps. That way when I am tired of doing one thing, I can just switch to doing another. That will keep my production level high.
> 
> I plan to continue along at this pace for a while and see how I do. I do want to get some drawing done today and while I didn't wind up spending any time doing that yesterday, it's OK.
> 
> For once, time is on my side.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila, since building my drum sander, sanding no longer presents any problem. I can sand down to 240 grit on it and the light hand sanding needed to take projects down to 400 or 600 grit are no longer a chore. Whilst I appreciate this may not be of use to you, yourself (given your workspace), I mention it so that other readers might consider it as a way of lightening the load. I still use music though, much like yourself, to take the noise and tedium out.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Sands of Time*
> 
> Most woodworkers that I talk to don't like sanding. Of the many steps in the process of doing a woodworking project, I think I am pretty safe in saying that it is the least liked part. In fact, I am amazed at the number of people who spend hours on a project that simply skip over the sanding step completely. I don't always understand why they would do that. While it may not be the most pleasant part of making a project, it is among the most important in most things that we create.
> 
> Yesterday I spent a good portion of my day sanding. After bringing the 324 ten inch square pieces of 1/8" birch plywood into the house that I was going to use for cutting my kits, I decided that I needed to give them a quick finish sanding before I cut out the pieces. The plywood that I had obtained was a high grade and very smooth, and could have probably been left 'as is', but I felt that since it was going to be used for decorative painting it would be better if I sanded it even smoother. You could still feel the grain with your nail and I know that if I were painting it, I would want to have it a bit smoother before I began.
> 
> I realized that this would take a bit of time, as sanding 648 of anything would be time consuming (both sides would be done), but that is just the way I am and if I am going to do a job, I want to do it to the best of my ability. So sand I did.
> 
> As I stated in yesterdays' post - attitude is everything. While sanding isn't particularly favorite part of the process, I do find it necessary sometimes and the difference it makes in the finished item can be very profound. Like planing, it removes the outer layer of the wood and reveals the true beauty. Now this is only birch, mind you - which has little color and grain pattern - but there is still the silky smoothness of the freshly sanded wood that is very appealing. And exposing this inner beauty certainly made the pieces look much nicer.
> 
> In thinking about the process, part of what makes sanding so distasteful to many is the mess it creates. The dust is messy and unpleasant and cleaning up after sanding is a chore in itself. Fortunately, Keith and I have set up a system that works very well with our sander and eliminates virtually all the dust during this process.
> 
> The sander we have is a Makita 1/3 sheet finishing sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great little sander and is light enough for me to handle, yet sturdy enough where you don't need to apply much pressure to achieve good results. This is important when doing stuff 648 times. We simply removed the little dust collecting bag and hooked it up to our Rigid 6.0 14 hp shop vac (aka - "The Monster"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We find that using this combination works incredibly well at controlling the dust, and even after sanding 648 sheets of plywood, there was very little debris. It's a great little set up.
> 
> I suppose that if you still wanted something to be unhappy about, there is the noise factor. Anyone who has used a shop vac of this size knows that they aren't the quietest pieces of equipment in the shop. But I suppose you have to take the bad with the good. I did, however, get around the noise factor by wearing my cordless headphones and was able to listen to some good music while I was sanding, which made the task seem so much more pleasant.
> 
> Overall it was not an unpleasant experience. Even though it took a couple of hours to do, I feel much better that I am starting on a clean slate as far as the wood is concerned and I know that when I am done cutting these pieces, they will be smooth and ready to paint. Even Pancakes is getting used to the noise and no longer hides when "The Monster" comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the while I was sanding, I was also continuing to print out the patterns. I finished the first set of 100 yesterday and I figure that it will take a few more days to complete the rest. So far the printer has worked flawlessly and I can't be happier with it.
> 
> Working at this relaxed pace is really the way to go. I have until the middle of May until these kits are due in the warehouse, so taking my time and doing things right is really pressure free and makes the entire job a pleasure. In the mean time, I am also going to be working on the new project for the magazine so I plan to mix things up a bit, which also helps. That way when I am tired of doing one thing, I can just switch to doing another. That will keep my production level high.
> 
> I plan to continue along at this pace for a while and see how I do. I do want to get some drawing done today and while I didn't wind up spending any time doing that yesterday, it's OK.
> 
> For once, time is on my side.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Yes, the space is an issue sometimes. I have a Sand Flea Drum Sander










It is stored at my friend Bernie's. There really isn't enough space for it here unfortunately. I may wind up getting it from him and maybe we would be able to put it in Keith's parent's basement, which is only about a ten minute ride from us and could be useful for those times when we have lots of sanding like this. Tell you the truth - I completely forgot I had it until I read your post! It may prove to be something I could use if more of these are ordered.

Yes, the music is as essential as the sandpaper, I say. My journey back into the 80's yesterday really helped make the job go quickly. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting Time*

Today I will be able to get to the saw for a bit. I say that like it is an 'event' because frankly, it kind of is. I realize that I say that a lot, but as a designer there are so many steps to making a pattern, that the time spent actually cutting at the saw is many times the shortest part of the process. I really don't mind that though because it does keep everything fresh and helps keep that sense of desire burning inside.

While you may think that I will be cutting the many pieces of plywood that I sanded on Sunday, it isn't quite time for that yet. There are other deadlines that are calling a bit louder than that at the time and I need to attend to them first, although I may do some test cutting.

In front of me this moment are a couple of things that need to be done before I can get started on cutting the big project. First off, there is the next deadline for the magazine. This is for the late summer issue and I need to not only finish drawing the pattern up today, but I also need to work on getting it cut out. That means that I should be taking step-by-step photos along the way (something that I am in the habit of doing anyway) and documenting the building process. The goal for me will be to get everything ready to go out the door by the end of the week, or the latest on Monday.

A second goal that I need to accomplish is to get things ready for one of my wholesalers, who has a catalog deadline coming up in a couple of weeks. This company only puts out two catalogs per year, so I really don't want to miss this calling. I have a couple of things that I am working on and finishing up that I want included in the submissions, and I need to work on getting them finished so that they can be considered. Among them is the three part calendar topper series that I had in the magazine. Since all three parts have been published, I am finally free to submit them and also include them on my own site for sales. This means consolidating the three patterns into one large pattern that includes the topper piece and all twelve months. I can then begin to build the additional overlay packages and make them available to the customers who are looking for other special themes such as birthdays, cats, or any other that I can think of. It is in itself a bit of a job to get everything organized, but I have had many inquiries about it and look forward to getting it ready.

I also have a couple of miscellaneous projects that were in the works that I need to finish up for them to be available. I had done a candle tray in a seashell theme that will be really nice for the summer months and I only need to cut it out to take the picture for the pattern. I hope to accomplish that today, as it will be nice to see it come to life after only seeing it on paper for many months. It is just about time.

Keith is also working on many new things. Among them are a set of beautiful and intricate butterfly ornaments that he is planning on submitting to the magazine. Here is a glance at one of the finished pieces:










It is times like these when we almost need two saws. But realistically, there is plenty of choices of things to do when the saw is occupied. I spent the bulk of yesterday drawing, proofing patterns and organizing things on my computer. All the while in the background my printer was humming and printing out the 300 patterns needed for the kits. I believe by tomorrow I should be done with the printing, and ready to start packaging things up. I can't say enough good about my little Canon printer. It has preformed flawlessly.

All in all, things are going well. We had some snow flurries yesterday, which showed that the cold weather isn't quite finished yet. I have ordered the new tires for the Mustang and should be hearing from them in the next day or so. I am almost ready to bring it out again, but only when I am sure the roads are clear. The snow yesterday didn't stick at all, which is a good sign and I look forward to having my wheels back and being able to come and go here at will. While Keith is great about taking me when I need to, I still enjoy not having to ask and having my own independence.

I look forward to getting to the tasks at hand. Although it is busy, it is busy in a good way and not stressful in any aspect. I look forward to my time at the saw and seeing the new designs come to be. It looks to be a good day.

I wish you all a good day too.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Time*
> 
> Today I will be able to get to the saw for a bit. I say that like it is an 'event' because frankly, it kind of is. I realize that I say that a lot, but as a designer there are so many steps to making a pattern, that the time spent actually cutting at the saw is many times the shortest part of the process. I really don't mind that though because it does keep everything fresh and helps keep that sense of desire burning inside.
> 
> While you may think that I will be cutting the many pieces of plywood that I sanded on Sunday, it isn't quite time for that yet. There are other deadlines that are calling a bit louder than that at the time and I need to attend to them first, although I may do some test cutting.
> 
> In front of me this moment are a couple of things that need to be done before I can get started on cutting the big project. First off, there is the next deadline for the magazine. This is for the late summer issue and I need to not only finish drawing the pattern up today, but I also need to work on getting it cut out. That means that I should be taking step-by-step photos along the way (something that I am in the habit of doing anyway) and documenting the building process. The goal for me will be to get everything ready to go out the door by the end of the week, or the latest on Monday.
> 
> A second goal that I need to accomplish is to get things ready for one of my wholesalers, who has a catalog deadline coming up in a couple of weeks. This company only puts out two catalogs per year, so I really don't want to miss this calling. I have a couple of things that I am working on and finishing up that I want included in the submissions, and I need to work on getting them finished so that they can be considered. Among them is the three part calendar topper series that I had in the magazine. Since all three parts have been published, I am finally free to submit them and also include them on my own site for sales. This means consolidating the three patterns into one large pattern that includes the topper piece and all twelve months. I can then begin to build the additional overlay packages and make them available to the customers who are looking for other special themes such as birthdays, cats, or any other that I can think of. It is in itself a bit of a job to get everything organized, but I have had many inquiries about it and look forward to getting it ready.
> 
> I also have a couple of miscellaneous projects that were in the works that I need to finish up for them to be available. I had done a candle tray in a seashell theme that will be really nice for the summer months and I only need to cut it out to take the picture for the pattern. I hope to accomplish that today, as it will be nice to see it come to life after only seeing it on paper for many months. It is just about time.
> 
> Keith is also working on many new things. Among them are a set of beautiful and intricate butterfly ornaments that he is planning on submitting to the magazine. Here is a glance at one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is times like these when we almost need two saws. But realistically, there is plenty of choices of things to do when the saw is occupied. I spent the bulk of yesterday drawing, proofing patterns and organizing things on my computer. All the while in the background my printer was humming and printing out the 300 patterns needed for the kits. I believe by tomorrow I should be done with the printing, and ready to start packaging things up. I can't say enough good about my little Canon printer. It has preformed flawlessly.
> 
> All in all, things are going well. We had some snow flurries yesterday, which showed that the cold weather isn't quite finished yet. I have ordered the new tires for the Mustang and should be hearing from them in the next day or so. I am almost ready to bring it out again, but only when I am sure the roads are clear. The snow yesterday didn't stick at all, which is a good sign and I look forward to having my wheels back and being able to come and go here at will. While Keith is great about taking me when I need to, I still enjoy not having to ask and having my own independence.
> 
> I look forward to getting to the tasks at hand. Although it is busy, it is busy in a good way and not stressful in any aspect. I look forward to my time at the saw and seeing the new designs come to be. It looks to be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a good day too.


we are all waiting

and watching


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two New Projects!*

Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.

It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.

Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!

When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!

I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.

Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)

In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.

Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:










The little mice are scrolled in the border:










And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:










And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:










I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.










I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.

I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.

And that's not all folks . . .

I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:










I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.

Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.

I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.

So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.

Have a great day, too!


----------



## RickL

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Sheila!!! What great designs with outstanding results. You have the patience of a saint. Looking forward to seeing more of your designs. You have inspired me to perhaps try a few of my own. Great job.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Fantastic additions to an already great collection of patterns!

Congrats as well on the Pattern job - well deserved!

-bob


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Stunning designs, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Thanks to you all!  They were really uncomplicated. But they were quite fun to cut. I am glad you like them.

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


I think She's got it!

. . . . Y E S . . .

*I think she's GOT it!*


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Wow awesome Sheila.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Love the mice. Nice work Sheila.


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


That's really a nice design, and appropriate for its' use. I've got to get some scrolling time in. Have a number of your designs that I need to make for the grandkids for their glasses. Keep them coming, we enjoy the new ones.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Thank you again all! I really appreciate your nice encouragement!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Hi Sheila,
An excellent motif.. rat n cheese, sea creatures n waves, and probably leaves n branches, etc. What really amaze me is the strength of your designs. There are plenty of links in between that does not distort the figures of the design. I like the holes in the cheese and the eyes of the rats. I hope it will be a bright finish to highlight the holes and eyes. 
God bless!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


Hi, Bert! How have you been? These designs are amazingly strong. They hook up to the sides at strategic places and you barely notice. One of the tricks is to make your eye follow so that it isn't obvious or distorts the characters, as you say. The longer I do this, the easier this process gets.

I haven't talked to my editor yet regarding if the cheese tray will be colored in or not. She did see the pictures today and accepted it for the magazine. (YAY!) But I think that she wants me to keep it natural colors and not use any stains or dyes. I am talking to her in the next couple of days and I will get the word.

The shell tray is for my site and I definitely will be adding color to that. I will have some pictures of the finished tray in the next couple of days.

Thanks for your comments and ideas.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


You are a mastress (< is that a word?), at scrollin Sheila. I really like the mouse chasin the cheese


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


I like that Roger - "Mastress"

Just so no one thinks it means "Queen of the Matress" That could get me in trouble! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects!*
> 
> Well, I finally feel like I actually accomplished something! While part of me knows that I work just about every day, sometimes I feel that unless I see something tangible at the end of the day, I didn't get anything done.
> 
> It seems like forever since I was able to present a new project, and even though I know it hasn't been that long, with all the other things that have been going on lately, I feel like I have been slagging lately.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Finally, a day of implementation of my ideas had arrived and I was able to spend a couple of hours doing one of the things that is the top of my list of things to do - scroll saw!
> 
> When I am absent from the saw for long periods of time while I am designing and doing other aspects of the job, I often forget just how much I love it and how enjoyable it is. To me it is one of the most relaxing aspects of woodworking and I love seeing the designs that I have in my head come to life when implemented onto a beautiful piece of wood. It is so cool!
> 
> I finished drawing my new project for the magazine, and got the cutting done on it. It is a bit of a spin on the candle tray (same idea) but has a different application and can also be quite useful and a fun project to boot.
> 
> Several months ago (maybe even almost a year!) my friend Leldon sent me a couple of awesome glass cheese domes. He had seen them around his area and thought that they would be something that I could use for one of my projects. He was right, and I immediately got this idea to make a cool looking cheese tray, using the same method that I use for making my candle trays (bevel cutting.)
> 
> In thinking about it though, we all know that lots of wood (especially scrolled wood) isn't really water-friendly. While we do use it for cutting boards and such, something that is scrolled would be far more delicate and not quite receptive to much washing. So I had the thought of using a Corian insert so that it would keep things cleaner.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I came up with. A mouse and cheese themed cheese tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mice are scrolled in the border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut a 1/4" Corian insert, to keep things cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all fits under the 6" glass dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really cool! I used a piece of curly maple that I had here and even though it isn't oiled or finished yet, it looks really nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I LOVED cutting the Corian on the scroll saw. Since it was such a hard material, I thought it would pose a problem. I used my usual blue painters' tape, and then applied the pattern. The blade that I used was the Olsen Mach blade in size 3 reverse and I slowed my saw down just a bit to about 75 percent. It cut absolutely beautifully! There was no melting back like I heard of and the piece was wonderfully stable and strong. Even cutting the circle, which can be a bit of a challenge, worked out perfectly. I was very pleased.
> 
> I have looked here in Nova Scotia in our area and I am having trouble finding the Corian pieces. While I can buy chunks of it, it is very expensive and hard to come by. I would love to find some more of this cool material, as I can think of all kinds of applications for using it in scroll sawing. So many people talk of finding 'drop offs' and I am going to be scouting this summer when we go on our trips and try to get my hands on some more. It is really cool stuff.
> 
> And that's not all folks . . .
> 
> I also cut another candle tray out, too. Several months ago I did a request for Jerrell (who is here on Lumberjocks) and I never finished making the piece into a pattern. With summer coming, I think that the sea shell theme is perfect for a summer camp or a beach house and I thought it was high time for me to get cutting and get it finished. I won't show the whole thing today, but I will give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this design is one example of how pretty doing a simple project can be. This was really quick to cut and I also love how cool the shells look here.
> 
> Both projects need to be oiled today, and I am debating on whether or not to stain the shells (I am leaning toward doing so using some soft, pastel colors to accent them). The seashell candle tray is made from beautiful ash and I think will look great with a splash of color added to it.
> 
> I will be doing the finishing touches on both these projects today, as well as taking the presentation photography (these are just snapshots to show you this morning). All the while, my little Canon printer is still humming away. I am down to printing the last 10 of the 300 patterns as I write this, and I can't say enough good about this printer. In the past four days, it has flawlessly printed over 5000 (yes - 5000!) sheets of color paper. It has not skipped or jammed even once, and has certainly been worth the $50 I got it for. I am very thrilled (and relieved!) that it has performed so well under this kind of use.
> 
> So all in all another busy day. It was cold again yesterday and snowed most of the morning, but it didn't stick at all. We took a nice long walk in the woods behind us, where we haven't been since last fall and it was a nice and refreshing break and a chance to enjoy the beautiful peacefulness and take a little time away. The sun is just coming up now as I write, and it looks like it is going to be another nice day. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a great day, too!


. . . See what I mean? LOL

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*In Anticipation of Spring*

Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.

I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.

I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.

Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.

In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.

I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:










I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.

I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.

I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!

I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!

In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


Hi Sheila, 
Too bad that you won't be at Saratoga this year. We will miss talking to you and Keith. The Toler and I are planning to spend Saturday there. I'll take some pictures and post them, most likely here if I can figure it out.
Rick And Kathie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


Wow! See what you started, Roger? 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


WOW!

That's a lot of Color printing!

Are you using an Ink-Jet type printer?
If so, what kind of printer & how many cartridges did it take?

Are you using a Color Laser printer?
If so, what kind?

Pretty good sized Order(s)!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


I am using a Canon Pixma IP4700 series printer that I got for $50. The first two I got were about $100, and I liked them so much I got another one. I think they aren't going to make them anymore which is a shame. I wish I would have bought a couple more of them. They are hard to find now for a good price, although Amazon had a couple for about $300.

I use a Continuous Flow Ink system that I wrote about in my blog here:

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/20961

The ink system cost about $50 filled and to buy a set of five replacement bottles of ink, it cost me $35. This whole pile didn't go near using five bottles. It probably used about 1/3 of the five bottles, except a bit more Black (maybe half) I hope this printer lasts a long, long time!  It took four days to do, and I did rest it at night, but it was going in the background and all I needed to do was replace the paper every now and then.

I am proud of this little printer. The quality on everything is top notch, too. It even prints on CD's and DVD's and prints beautiful photographs. If they made them all like this for this price, they would be out of business!

(Thanks to the 'printer gods' all went well!)

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


I used a Canon Pixma ip4200 for a long time before I got tired of spending so much for ink!
... I hardly ever used the color… just the pigmented black mostly… the color part would, I guess, evaporate because I never truly used it enough to empty them… then, when I finally DID want color, I had to buy more ink! It got to me.

I researched Laser printers… Black & White… (in the process, I noticed that they had Color lasers available now!).
I ended up with the Brother HL-2270DW... it's a dream to use… has many features like front & back printing for a book and other features that blew me away… The speed is also very good… 
Prints up to 27ppm
Built-in wireless and Ethernet network interfaces
Automatic duplex printing for two-sided documents
Adjustable, 250-sheet capacity paper tray
32MB memory standard

Got it for about $80 on Sale…

I recently had to buy a Toner cartridge TN-450 that will be good for expected lifetime yield of 2,600 pages… a lot more printing for about the same as Cartidges for the Canon.

A lot has happened over the years in laser printers… in both B&W and Color…

In your spare time, you might take a *look* at the Color lasers… (color quality, etc. too)
Brother HL4570CDW Color Laser Printer is the Color version of what I got.

*BTW, another surprise*... It is super easy to connect the printer to your wireless router and have every computer in the house being able to print with its wireless connection! Amazingly simple to do! Beautiful feature.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


Thank you so much for all the information, Joe. I will definitely keep this in mind when we are looking for a new one. Keith seems to feel that we are going to "kill" this one quickly using it at the capacity we are using it and he may be right. We will probably be in the market for another alternative before too long and we will definitely consider the Brother. I may PM you later on asking some questions about it when the time comes, if that is OK. I appreciate so much your taking time to share the information, not only with myself, but with all who read, too. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *In Anticipation of Spring*
> 
> Mother nature can be a trickster. Especially when it comes to weather. Just when you are lulled into enjoying one type of weather, you wake up the next day to something completely different. Add to that the volatile season of spring and that I live in Nova Scotia and you have a recipe for the unexpected and even on the best days you wouldn't be able to predict what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> I woke up to snow this morning. I admit to having slept in a bit later than usual and when I awoke, it was already light enough to see outside. When I looked I had to look twice, as there was a thin white blanket of snow on the grassy areas and also on the branches of the trees. Looking across to the river, it did look quite pretty. But this is late March and while I love snow and the winter, I have mentally prepared myself to enjoy the warm weather and accept the heat, sweating and the bugs that came with it. I planned to spend more time at the beach this year, figuring out what work I can bring there so I can still feel productive while enjoying the quiet and the beautiful scenery.
> 
> I suppose it isn't as if those plans are spoiled, but they will just be delayed a bit. Last week (while I was contemplating getting all my shorts out of storage, mind you!) when the weather was warm, I even took the Mustang out for a short ride. It felt so good to have my own car back, and I couldn't wait until I would be able to drive again on a daily basis. It has been parked since November, and while Keith is good enough to take me where I need to go, there is something about the independence of not having to ask and just getting in and driving. And besides, it is so cool! During the short ride I took along the beach, I found myself thinking ahead to the upcoming summer with anticipation of the warm days to come. I even went ahead and ordered the new tires that it sorely needs so that it is safe and ready for the road. The tires are in and they are to be installed tomorrow. While the roads are clear and the snow will probably melt, it is still a reminder that the snow and cold isn't quite finished with us yet. I must be cautious and patient.
> 
> Last year at this time, we were already heading to New York for the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Showcase in Saratoga Springs. I was one of the featured speakers there and coupled that trip with teaching scroll sawing and painting classes, as well as a side trip to Chicago where I got to visit my children and friends. All in all it was a three week trip and during that time, we saw snow more than once in our travels. So having it snow now isn't really that unusual.
> 
> In thinking about the show and the trip, I really wish I could be there this year, too. It was a wonderful time, and seeing all the wonderfully talented people and learning from them and networking was something that I would highly recommend to anyone who is in the area and may have a chance to go. Part of me considered attending this year, but with work here at Sheila Landry Designs gaining momentum, it wasn't really a good time for us to leave for any length of time. It seemed that between the time we spent preparing, the three weeks we were actually away and the 'recovery' time of catching up when we returned, it was quite a bit to handle. We need this time to stay focused here at home and work on the business from this end. Perhaps by next year we will be in a better position to leave.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on the two projects and also the pattern packets for the kits finished printing. For those of you who are interested, here is what three hundred 16 page patterns looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1/3 of them stapled and will do the rest today while watching a movie or something. There is no hurry at this point, and I find that it is a good activity later on in the day when my brain is tired and I want to wind down.
> 
> I oiled the two new projects yesterday and I was going to take the pictures, but I felt that the oil needed to dry over night so I held off. I am still debating on whether to add color to the mouse cheese tray or not, but I am leaning toward not doing so. I am going to be talking to my editor Debbie today and see what she thinks. I am sure we can offer the option, but I almost like the curly maple left natural, even though much of the curly nature of the grain is lost on the small mice and cheese. I am really on the fence with it.
> 
> I also plan to start cutting the kit pieces today. The sooner I do that, the clearer it will be to me as to the amount of time it is going to take to complete. Like the printing and the other steps involved, small steps are the best way to approach this and since they are not due at the warehouse until mid-May, I want to take advantage of the generous amount of time and do them little by little, keeping the job at a pleasant level. Who knows? I may surprise myself and just jump in and get it all done by next week.  You never know!
> 
> I wish you all a good day this beautiful Thursday. May your day be productive and the anticipation of spring inspire you to do wonderful things!
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four and twenty hours. ~Mark Twain


looks like lotsa work. wow! After lookin at that stack, I think you should take another vacation.  Git-er-done is all I can say. Very good


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Mini-Lesson in Production Work*

The sun is just coming up this morning and I can see that there is no snow on the ground. Already it is a good day.

It's going to be one of those days which involves lots of running around, and part of me feels as if I am not going to accomplish a lot. But that is a bad attitude, and I should try to see if I can get my mindset in another direction. After all, we can't only measure our accomplishments by the number of pieces we produce every day. We all know there is much more to it that meets the eye.

I am excited because I am taking the car to Yarmouth to get the new tires put on. After what seems to be a long time of having it parked for winter, it will be a wonderful feeling to have it back in commission again. When I got it inspected last fall, I knew that it needed new tires and I barely passed the inspection. The only reason I was able to was under the promise that I would replace the tires before spring. My mechanic knew that I planned on parking it for the winter and he trusted me on my word. I honored that trust, and besides the short trip out last week to charge up the battery, I have left it be. It gave me time to save for the new wheels and get through the holiday season without thinking about them, and also I didn't have to buy wheels just to let the car sit for several months in the snow and cold. Fresh tires and a new season. Let the summer begin.

I have an appointment for 2pm today, which is about the crummiest time I could imagine. It is neither early or late, but with Yarmouth being a 45 minute drive away, it will successfully mess up my entire day. I am going to make the best of the broken time I will have and try to get everything I can done while I am in town. I hope to spend the weekend and start really working on cutting the kits in earnest.

Yesterday, I set up the production of the cutting fairly well. While there are many methods of stack cutting (cutting more than one layer of wood at a time) that I can use, I chose to use the hot glue method for this amount of work. This turned out to be the quickest and most effective way to hold the pieces together, and after testing them out, I think it is also the most accurate. (My partner Keith wrote an article that we have on our site called "Stack Cutting for the Scroll Saw" if you are interested in reading about the different methods.)

Since the 10" square pieces were all uniform and a bit larger than the pattern pieces, I found that the best way to hold them together was to just put a small drop of glue on each corner with the glue gun. The results were a neat layered piece of wood that was small enough to maneuver easily on the saw, yet large enough to hold about a dozen pieces:










I cut an entire piece of wood, cutting all 12 pieces and making sure that the frame would still hold together well for the last pieces and no shifting would occur. After I was finished, I wound up with this:










Four small dots of glue on each corner held the pieces together beautifully! I was ready to really get to work now.

I wanted to mention that even though I have been doing this for many years, I still took the time to test this one piece first and make sure that the method that I was using would work well. In many of my pattern packets, I use the phrase "test cut first" or "try this out first and adjust " and sometimes I honestly think that people just skim right over that part and jump head on into the project. Can you imagine if I glued all the boards together and then went to cut the first one only to find that as I eliminated pieces, the wood shifted and I was unable to cut the remaining pieces out correctly??? It would be a disaster, as below is a picture of the number of pieces that I am working with:










Taking the time to do things right and TEST your methods is truly essential in the success of any project you do - even one as simple as this. I can't stress that enough! The little extra time you take may save you hours of work and countless dollars of materials, and also make the process so much more fun and stress free. I hope you all remember that on your next projects!

Once I finished the test pieces, I proceeded in gluing the first set of boards together. This was enough for the first 100 patterns and took me a little bit. I wanted to do all the hot gluing at once, so I didn't have to leave the glue gun on longer than necessary. When all was done, I printed out the appropriate number of pattern sheets. I decided to apply the patterns to only one sheet at a time, because it gave me a chance to get up and walk around for a minute in between sheets of cutting. This change in movement from cutting would not only alleviate the stress on my arms and back, but help me stay focused when I was back at the saw, too.

It is the little things like that which make the job go smoothly and keep it fresh and fun. By this time, it was nearing dinner and I stopped at 16 dozen pieces cut out.










Seeing as I have 100 dozen for this set, I still have a way to go, but I decided to stop for the day and I plan on really working on this in earnest tomorrow. I may get a set or two cut today, but we will see what the day brings. It will be easy to dive into the pile, even if for a half an hour or so, because everything is set up and ready and all I have to do really is apply the pattern and cut. I think that this is the most efficient way to do things and will help me get through the pile quickly.

One last thing that I wanted to mention was the blade that I used for cutting these. I found the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 worked incredibly well in going through this thickness of hard birch plywood.










Although the teeth are small, there is less drag on them than the traditional blades that I used. I even experimented and tried a #5 regular reverse tooth blade (figuring bigger was better) and found that cutting through the layers was very much slower than the #3 Mach blades. Since these designs are not intricate and are pretty basic cutting, I would like to go as fast as I can through them without having to work too hard pushing. Since I tried these blades last year, they have been my favorites on anything 1/2" or over, as not only are they sharp, but they last well too.

So that is the plan for today. I hope that this little mini-lesson in production cutting will help you when you have production work like this to do. Basically it is a matter of common sense, but taking the time to set things up properly and be organized and test your methods before implementing them on the entire order are key factors in having a pleasant time and enjoying what you are doing. I actually look forward to cranking up the music and cutting away, and it will be fun to see the pile of little pieces grow.

I hope you have a great day today. I know I am will! Enjoy!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Mini-Lesson in Production Work*
> 
> The sun is just coming up this morning and I can see that there is no snow on the ground. Already it is a good day.
> 
> It's going to be one of those days which involves lots of running around, and part of me feels as if I am not going to accomplish a lot. But that is a bad attitude, and I should try to see if I can get my mindset in another direction. After all, we can't only measure our accomplishments by the number of pieces we produce every day. We all know there is much more to it that meets the eye.
> 
> I am excited because I am taking the car to Yarmouth to get the new tires put on. After what seems to be a long time of having it parked for winter, it will be a wonderful feeling to have it back in commission again. When I got it inspected last fall, I knew that it needed new tires and I barely passed the inspection. The only reason I was able to was under the promise that I would replace the tires before spring. My mechanic knew that I planned on parking it for the winter and he trusted me on my word. I honored that trust, and besides the short trip out last week to charge up the battery, I have left it be. It gave me time to save for the new wheels and get through the holiday season without thinking about them, and also I didn't have to buy wheels just to let the car sit for several months in the snow and cold. Fresh tires and a new season. Let the summer begin.
> 
> I have an appointment for 2pm today, which is about the crummiest time I could imagine. It is neither early or late, but with Yarmouth being a 45 minute drive away, it will successfully mess up my entire day. I am going to make the best of the broken time I will have and try to get everything I can done while I am in town. I hope to spend the weekend and start really working on cutting the kits in earnest.
> 
> Yesterday, I set up the production of the cutting fairly well. While there are many methods of stack cutting (cutting more than one layer of wood at a time) that I can use, I chose to use the hot glue method for this amount of work. This turned out to be the quickest and most effective way to hold the pieces together, and after testing them out, I think it is also the most accurate. (My partner Keith wrote an article that we have on our site called "Stack Cutting for the Scroll Saw" if you are interested in reading about the different methods.)
> 
> Since the 10" square pieces were all uniform and a bit larger than the pattern pieces, I found that the best way to hold them together was to just put a small drop of glue on each corner with the glue gun. The results were a neat layered piece of wood that was small enough to maneuver easily on the saw, yet large enough to hold about a dozen pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an entire piece of wood, cutting all 12 pieces and making sure that the frame would still hold together well for the last pieces and no shifting would occur. After I was finished, I wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four small dots of glue on each corner held the pieces together beautifully! I was ready to really get to work now.
> 
> I wanted to mention that even though I have been doing this for many years, I still took the time to test this one piece first and make sure that the method that I was using would work well. In many of my pattern packets, I use the phrase "test cut first" or "try this out first and adjust " and sometimes I honestly think that people just skim right over that part and jump head on into the project. Can you imagine if I glued all the boards together and then went to cut the first one only to find that as I eliminated pieces, the wood shifted and I was unable to cut the remaining pieces out correctly??? It would be a disaster, as below is a picture of the number of pieces that I am working with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the time to do things right and TEST your methods is truly essential in the success of any project you do - even one as simple as this. I can't stress that enough! The little extra time you take may save you hours of work and countless dollars of materials, and also make the process so much more fun and stress free. I hope you all remember that on your next projects!
> 
> Once I finished the test pieces, I proceeded in gluing the first set of boards together. This was enough for the first 100 patterns and took me a little bit. I wanted to do all the hot gluing at once, so I didn't have to leave the glue gun on longer than necessary. When all was done, I printed out the appropriate number of pattern sheets. I decided to apply the patterns to only one sheet at a time, because it gave me a chance to get up and walk around for a minute in between sheets of cutting. This change in movement from cutting would not only alleviate the stress on my arms and back, but help me stay focused when I was back at the saw, too.
> 
> It is the little things like that which make the job go smoothly and keep it fresh and fun. By this time, it was nearing dinner and I stopped at 16 dozen pieces cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I have 100 dozen for this set, I still have a way to go, but I decided to stop for the day and I plan on really working on this in earnest tomorrow. I may get a set or two cut today, but we will see what the day brings. It will be easy to dive into the pile, even if for a half an hour or so, because everything is set up and ready and all I have to do really is apply the pattern and cut. I think that this is the most efficient way to do things and will help me get through the pile quickly.
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was the blade that I used for cutting these. I found the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 worked incredibly well in going through this thickness of hard birch plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the teeth are small, there is less drag on them than the traditional blades that I used. I even experimented and tried a #5 regular reverse tooth blade (figuring bigger was better) and found that cutting through the layers was very much slower than the #3 Mach blades. Since these designs are not intricate and are pretty basic cutting, I would like to go as fast as I can through them without having to work too hard pushing. Since I tried these blades last year, they have been my favorites on anything 1/2" or over, as not only are they sharp, but they last well too.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I hope that this little mini-lesson in production cutting will help you when you have production work like this to do. Basically it is a matter of common sense, but taking the time to set things up properly and be organized and test your methods before implementing them on the entire order are key factors in having a pleasant time and enjoying what you are doing. I actually look forward to cranking up the music and cutting away, and it will be fun to see the pile of little pieces grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. I know I am will! Enjoy!


Jam on Sheila, jam on


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Mini-Lesson in Production Work*
> 
> The sun is just coming up this morning and I can see that there is no snow on the ground. Already it is a good day.
> 
> It's going to be one of those days which involves lots of running around, and part of me feels as if I am not going to accomplish a lot. But that is a bad attitude, and I should try to see if I can get my mindset in another direction. After all, we can't only measure our accomplishments by the number of pieces we produce every day. We all know there is much more to it that meets the eye.
> 
> I am excited because I am taking the car to Yarmouth to get the new tires put on. After what seems to be a long time of having it parked for winter, it will be a wonderful feeling to have it back in commission again. When I got it inspected last fall, I knew that it needed new tires and I barely passed the inspection. The only reason I was able to was under the promise that I would replace the tires before spring. My mechanic knew that I planned on parking it for the winter and he trusted me on my word. I honored that trust, and besides the short trip out last week to charge up the battery, I have left it be. It gave me time to save for the new wheels and get through the holiday season without thinking about them, and also I didn't have to buy wheels just to let the car sit for several months in the snow and cold. Fresh tires and a new season. Let the summer begin.
> 
> I have an appointment for 2pm today, which is about the crummiest time I could imagine. It is neither early or late, but with Yarmouth being a 45 minute drive away, it will successfully mess up my entire day. I am going to make the best of the broken time I will have and try to get everything I can done while I am in town. I hope to spend the weekend and start really working on cutting the kits in earnest.
> 
> Yesterday, I set up the production of the cutting fairly well. While there are many methods of stack cutting (cutting more than one layer of wood at a time) that I can use, I chose to use the hot glue method for this amount of work. This turned out to be the quickest and most effective way to hold the pieces together, and after testing them out, I think it is also the most accurate. (My partner Keith wrote an article that we have on our site called "Stack Cutting for the Scroll Saw" if you are interested in reading about the different methods.)
> 
> Since the 10" square pieces were all uniform and a bit larger than the pattern pieces, I found that the best way to hold them together was to just put a small drop of glue on each corner with the glue gun. The results were a neat layered piece of wood that was small enough to maneuver easily on the saw, yet large enough to hold about a dozen pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an entire piece of wood, cutting all 12 pieces and making sure that the frame would still hold together well for the last pieces and no shifting would occur. After I was finished, I wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four small dots of glue on each corner held the pieces together beautifully! I was ready to really get to work now.
> 
> I wanted to mention that even though I have been doing this for many years, I still took the time to test this one piece first and make sure that the method that I was using would work well. In many of my pattern packets, I use the phrase "test cut first" or "try this out first and adjust " and sometimes I honestly think that people just skim right over that part and jump head on into the project. Can you imagine if I glued all the boards together and then went to cut the first one only to find that as I eliminated pieces, the wood shifted and I was unable to cut the remaining pieces out correctly??? It would be a disaster, as below is a picture of the number of pieces that I am working with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the time to do things right and TEST your methods is truly essential in the success of any project you do - even one as simple as this. I can't stress that enough! The little extra time you take may save you hours of work and countless dollars of materials, and also make the process so much more fun and stress free. I hope you all remember that on your next projects!
> 
> Once I finished the test pieces, I proceeded in gluing the first set of boards together. This was enough for the first 100 patterns and took me a little bit. I wanted to do all the hot gluing at once, so I didn't have to leave the glue gun on longer than necessary. When all was done, I printed out the appropriate number of pattern sheets. I decided to apply the patterns to only one sheet at a time, because it gave me a chance to get up and walk around for a minute in between sheets of cutting. This change in movement from cutting would not only alleviate the stress on my arms and back, but help me stay focused when I was back at the saw, too.
> 
> It is the little things like that which make the job go smoothly and keep it fresh and fun. By this time, it was nearing dinner and I stopped at 16 dozen pieces cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I have 100 dozen for this set, I still have a way to go, but I decided to stop for the day and I plan on really working on this in earnest tomorrow. I may get a set or two cut today, but we will see what the day brings. It will be easy to dive into the pile, even if for a half an hour or so, because everything is set up and ready and all I have to do really is apply the pattern and cut. I think that this is the most efficient way to do things and will help me get through the pile quickly.
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was the blade that I used for cutting these. I found the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 worked incredibly well in going through this thickness of hard birch plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the teeth are small, there is less drag on them than the traditional blades that I used. I even experimented and tried a #5 regular reverse tooth blade (figuring bigger was better) and found that cutting through the layers was very much slower than the #3 Mach blades. Since these designs are not intricate and are pretty basic cutting, I would like to go as fast as I can through them without having to work too hard pushing. Since I tried these blades last year, they have been my favorites on anything 1/2" or over, as not only are they sharp, but they last well too.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I hope that this little mini-lesson in production cutting will help you when you have production work like this to do. Basically it is a matter of common sense, but taking the time to set things up properly and be organized and test your methods before implementing them on the entire order are key factors in having a pleasant time and enjoying what you are doing. I actually look forward to cranking up the music and cutting away, and it will be fun to see the pile of little pieces grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. I know I am will! Enjoy!


your set to go, looks great, you will have it done before you know it, i really do enjoy my scroll saw when it has the right blade on it, nice and sharp , well after you get your new tires, you need to seal the outside of these things by lighting them up…and let the mustang show off for the summer…...yea…a burn out baby…...lol…..i would bet you dont do it…i bet you granny those tires for there life…...no hot rod mama…..lol…...have a wonderful day…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Mini-Lesson in Production Work*
> 
> The sun is just coming up this morning and I can see that there is no snow on the ground. Already it is a good day.
> 
> It's going to be one of those days which involves lots of running around, and part of me feels as if I am not going to accomplish a lot. But that is a bad attitude, and I should try to see if I can get my mindset in another direction. After all, we can't only measure our accomplishments by the number of pieces we produce every day. We all know there is much more to it that meets the eye.
> 
> I am excited because I am taking the car to Yarmouth to get the new tires put on. After what seems to be a long time of having it parked for winter, it will be a wonderful feeling to have it back in commission again. When I got it inspected last fall, I knew that it needed new tires and I barely passed the inspection. The only reason I was able to was under the promise that I would replace the tires before spring. My mechanic knew that I planned on parking it for the winter and he trusted me on my word. I honored that trust, and besides the short trip out last week to charge up the battery, I have left it be. It gave me time to save for the new wheels and get through the holiday season without thinking about them, and also I didn't have to buy wheels just to let the car sit for several months in the snow and cold. Fresh tires and a new season. Let the summer begin.
> 
> I have an appointment for 2pm today, which is about the crummiest time I could imagine. It is neither early or late, but with Yarmouth being a 45 minute drive away, it will successfully mess up my entire day. I am going to make the best of the broken time I will have and try to get everything I can done while I am in town. I hope to spend the weekend and start really working on cutting the kits in earnest.
> 
> Yesterday, I set up the production of the cutting fairly well. While there are many methods of stack cutting (cutting more than one layer of wood at a time) that I can use, I chose to use the hot glue method for this amount of work. This turned out to be the quickest and most effective way to hold the pieces together, and after testing them out, I think it is also the most accurate. (My partner Keith wrote an article that we have on our site called "Stack Cutting for the Scroll Saw" if you are interested in reading about the different methods.)
> 
> Since the 10" square pieces were all uniform and a bit larger than the pattern pieces, I found that the best way to hold them together was to just put a small drop of glue on each corner with the glue gun. The results were a neat layered piece of wood that was small enough to maneuver easily on the saw, yet large enough to hold about a dozen pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an entire piece of wood, cutting all 12 pieces and making sure that the frame would still hold together well for the last pieces and no shifting would occur. After I was finished, I wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four small dots of glue on each corner held the pieces together beautifully! I was ready to really get to work now.
> 
> I wanted to mention that even though I have been doing this for many years, I still took the time to test this one piece first and make sure that the method that I was using would work well. In many of my pattern packets, I use the phrase "test cut first" or "try this out first and adjust " and sometimes I honestly think that people just skim right over that part and jump head on into the project. Can you imagine if I glued all the boards together and then went to cut the first one only to find that as I eliminated pieces, the wood shifted and I was unable to cut the remaining pieces out correctly??? It would be a disaster, as below is a picture of the number of pieces that I am working with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the time to do things right and TEST your methods is truly essential in the success of any project you do - even one as simple as this. I can't stress that enough! The little extra time you take may save you hours of work and countless dollars of materials, and also make the process so much more fun and stress free. I hope you all remember that on your next projects!
> 
> Once I finished the test pieces, I proceeded in gluing the first set of boards together. This was enough for the first 100 patterns and took me a little bit. I wanted to do all the hot gluing at once, so I didn't have to leave the glue gun on longer than necessary. When all was done, I printed out the appropriate number of pattern sheets. I decided to apply the patterns to only one sheet at a time, because it gave me a chance to get up and walk around for a minute in between sheets of cutting. This change in movement from cutting would not only alleviate the stress on my arms and back, but help me stay focused when I was back at the saw, too.
> 
> It is the little things like that which make the job go smoothly and keep it fresh and fun. By this time, it was nearing dinner and I stopped at 16 dozen pieces cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I have 100 dozen for this set, I still have a way to go, but I decided to stop for the day and I plan on really working on this in earnest tomorrow. I may get a set or two cut today, but we will see what the day brings. It will be easy to dive into the pile, even if for a half an hour or so, because everything is set up and ready and all I have to do really is apply the pattern and cut. I think that this is the most efficient way to do things and will help me get through the pile quickly.
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was the blade that I used for cutting these. I found the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 worked incredibly well in going through this thickness of hard birch plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the teeth are small, there is less drag on them than the traditional blades that I used. I even experimented and tried a #5 regular reverse tooth blade (figuring bigger was better) and found that cutting through the layers was very much slower than the #3 Mach blades. Since these designs are not intricate and are pretty basic cutting, I would like to go as fast as I can through them without having to work too hard pushing. Since I tried these blades last year, they have been my favorites on anything 1/2" or over, as not only are they sharp, but they last well too.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I hope that this little mini-lesson in production cutting will help you when you have production work like this to do. Basically it is a matter of common sense, but taking the time to set things up properly and be organized and test your methods before implementing them on the entire order are key factors in having a pleasant time and enjoying what you are doing. I actually look forward to cranking up the music and cutting away, and it will be fun to see the pile of little pieces grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. I know I am will! Enjoy!


Looks like a Hobby is now Work!

That is real Production, baby!

Have you ever looked into a CNC machine for a Scroll Saw? LOL
... I doubt if there is any in existence… LOL

Just think of the Painting process… coming up…
...oops… all of'em will probably need sanding first… (darn)

Make a bunch of stencils for each color… place over, Spray, & go onto next stencil… (???) LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Mini-Lesson in Production Work*
> 
> The sun is just coming up this morning and I can see that there is no snow on the ground. Already it is a good day.
> 
> It's going to be one of those days which involves lots of running around, and part of me feels as if I am not going to accomplish a lot. But that is a bad attitude, and I should try to see if I can get my mindset in another direction. After all, we can't only measure our accomplishments by the number of pieces we produce every day. We all know there is much more to it that meets the eye.
> 
> I am excited because I am taking the car to Yarmouth to get the new tires put on. After what seems to be a long time of having it parked for winter, it will be a wonderful feeling to have it back in commission again. When I got it inspected last fall, I knew that it needed new tires and I barely passed the inspection. The only reason I was able to was under the promise that I would replace the tires before spring. My mechanic knew that I planned on parking it for the winter and he trusted me on my word. I honored that trust, and besides the short trip out last week to charge up the battery, I have left it be. It gave me time to save for the new wheels and get through the holiday season without thinking about them, and also I didn't have to buy wheels just to let the car sit for several months in the snow and cold. Fresh tires and a new season. Let the summer begin.
> 
> I have an appointment for 2pm today, which is about the crummiest time I could imagine. It is neither early or late, but with Yarmouth being a 45 minute drive away, it will successfully mess up my entire day. I am going to make the best of the broken time I will have and try to get everything I can done while I am in town. I hope to spend the weekend and start really working on cutting the kits in earnest.
> 
> Yesterday, I set up the production of the cutting fairly well. While there are many methods of stack cutting (cutting more than one layer of wood at a time) that I can use, I chose to use the hot glue method for this amount of work. This turned out to be the quickest and most effective way to hold the pieces together, and after testing them out, I think it is also the most accurate. (My partner Keith wrote an article that we have on our site called "Stack Cutting for the Scroll Saw" if you are interested in reading about the different methods.)
> 
> Since the 10" square pieces were all uniform and a bit larger than the pattern pieces, I found that the best way to hold them together was to just put a small drop of glue on each corner with the glue gun. The results were a neat layered piece of wood that was small enough to maneuver easily on the saw, yet large enough to hold about a dozen pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an entire piece of wood, cutting all 12 pieces and making sure that the frame would still hold together well for the last pieces and no shifting would occur. After I was finished, I wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four small dots of glue on each corner held the pieces together beautifully! I was ready to really get to work now.
> 
> I wanted to mention that even though I have been doing this for many years, I still took the time to test this one piece first and make sure that the method that I was using would work well. In many of my pattern packets, I use the phrase "test cut first" or "try this out first and adjust " and sometimes I honestly think that people just skim right over that part and jump head on into the project. Can you imagine if I glued all the boards together and then went to cut the first one only to find that as I eliminated pieces, the wood shifted and I was unable to cut the remaining pieces out correctly??? It would be a disaster, as below is a picture of the number of pieces that I am working with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the time to do things right and TEST your methods is truly essential in the success of any project you do - even one as simple as this. I can't stress that enough! The little extra time you take may save you hours of work and countless dollars of materials, and also make the process so much more fun and stress free. I hope you all remember that on your next projects!
> 
> Once I finished the test pieces, I proceeded in gluing the first set of boards together. This was enough for the first 100 patterns and took me a little bit. I wanted to do all the hot gluing at once, so I didn't have to leave the glue gun on longer than necessary. When all was done, I printed out the appropriate number of pattern sheets. I decided to apply the patterns to only one sheet at a time, because it gave me a chance to get up and walk around for a minute in between sheets of cutting. This change in movement from cutting would not only alleviate the stress on my arms and back, but help me stay focused when I was back at the saw, too.
> 
> It is the little things like that which make the job go smoothly and keep it fresh and fun. By this time, it was nearing dinner and I stopped at 16 dozen pieces cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I have 100 dozen for this set, I still have a way to go, but I decided to stop for the day and I plan on really working on this in earnest tomorrow. I may get a set or two cut today, but we will see what the day brings. It will be easy to dive into the pile, even if for a half an hour or so, because everything is set up and ready and all I have to do really is apply the pattern and cut. I think that this is the most efficient way to do things and will help me get through the pile quickly.
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was the blade that I used for cutting these. I found the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 worked incredibly well in going through this thickness of hard birch plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the teeth are small, there is less drag on them than the traditional blades that I used. I even experimented and tried a #5 regular reverse tooth blade (figuring bigger was better) and found that cutting through the layers was very much slower than the #3 Mach blades. Since these designs are not intricate and are pretty basic cutting, I would like to go as fast as I can through them without having to work too hard pushing. Since I tried these blades last year, they have been my favorites on anything 1/2" or over, as not only are they sharp, but they last well too.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I hope that this little mini-lesson in production cutting will help you when you have production work like this to do. Basically it is a matter of common sense, but taking the time to set things up properly and be organized and test your methods before implementing them on the entire order are key factors in having a pleasant time and enjoying what you are doing. I actually look forward to cranking up the music and cutting away, and it will be fun to see the pile of little pieces grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. I know I am will! Enjoy!


Thanks Roger and Grizz!

Hi, Joe:
I am selling these as kits for painters, and once they are cut they are ready to go. I already sanded them when they were in the sheets which will save me sanding now. They are smooth and nice and all the painters need to do is lightly sand them if they want (it isn't even really necessary) and they can begin painting them. Fortunately, I won't be painting them all, as there is no way I could ever live long enough to do so with this quantity! (LOL)

I hope you have a grat day!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Mini-Lesson in Production Work*
> 
> The sun is just coming up this morning and I can see that there is no snow on the ground. Already it is a good day.
> 
> It's going to be one of those days which involves lots of running around, and part of me feels as if I am not going to accomplish a lot. But that is a bad attitude, and I should try to see if I can get my mindset in another direction. After all, we can't only measure our accomplishments by the number of pieces we produce every day. We all know there is much more to it that meets the eye.
> 
> I am excited because I am taking the car to Yarmouth to get the new tires put on. After what seems to be a long time of having it parked for winter, it will be a wonderful feeling to have it back in commission again. When I got it inspected last fall, I knew that it needed new tires and I barely passed the inspection. The only reason I was able to was under the promise that I would replace the tires before spring. My mechanic knew that I planned on parking it for the winter and he trusted me on my word. I honored that trust, and besides the short trip out last week to charge up the battery, I have left it be. It gave me time to save for the new wheels and get through the holiday season without thinking about them, and also I didn't have to buy wheels just to let the car sit for several months in the snow and cold. Fresh tires and a new season. Let the summer begin.
> 
> I have an appointment for 2pm today, which is about the crummiest time I could imagine. It is neither early or late, but with Yarmouth being a 45 minute drive away, it will successfully mess up my entire day. I am going to make the best of the broken time I will have and try to get everything I can done while I am in town. I hope to spend the weekend and start really working on cutting the kits in earnest.
> 
> Yesterday, I set up the production of the cutting fairly well. While there are many methods of stack cutting (cutting more than one layer of wood at a time) that I can use, I chose to use the hot glue method for this amount of work. This turned out to be the quickest and most effective way to hold the pieces together, and after testing them out, I think it is also the most accurate. (My partner Keith wrote an article that we have on our site called "Stack Cutting for the Scroll Saw" if you are interested in reading about the different methods.)
> 
> Since the 10" square pieces were all uniform and a bit larger than the pattern pieces, I found that the best way to hold them together was to just put a small drop of glue on each corner with the glue gun. The results were a neat layered piece of wood that was small enough to maneuver easily on the saw, yet large enough to hold about a dozen pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an entire piece of wood, cutting all 12 pieces and making sure that the frame would still hold together well for the last pieces and no shifting would occur. After I was finished, I wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four small dots of glue on each corner held the pieces together beautifully! I was ready to really get to work now.
> 
> I wanted to mention that even though I have been doing this for many years, I still took the time to test this one piece first and make sure that the method that I was using would work well. In many of my pattern packets, I use the phrase "test cut first" or "try this out first and adjust " and sometimes I honestly think that people just skim right over that part and jump head on into the project. Can you imagine if I glued all the boards together and then went to cut the first one only to find that as I eliminated pieces, the wood shifted and I was unable to cut the remaining pieces out correctly??? It would be a disaster, as below is a picture of the number of pieces that I am working with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the time to do things right and TEST your methods is truly essential in the success of any project you do - even one as simple as this. I can't stress that enough! The little extra time you take may save you hours of work and countless dollars of materials, and also make the process so much more fun and stress free. I hope you all remember that on your next projects!
> 
> Once I finished the test pieces, I proceeded in gluing the first set of boards together. This was enough for the first 100 patterns and took me a little bit. I wanted to do all the hot gluing at once, so I didn't have to leave the glue gun on longer than necessary. When all was done, I printed out the appropriate number of pattern sheets. I decided to apply the patterns to only one sheet at a time, because it gave me a chance to get up and walk around for a minute in between sheets of cutting. This change in movement from cutting would not only alleviate the stress on my arms and back, but help me stay focused when I was back at the saw, too.
> 
> It is the little things like that which make the job go smoothly and keep it fresh and fun. By this time, it was nearing dinner and I stopped at 16 dozen pieces cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I have 100 dozen for this set, I still have a way to go, but I decided to stop for the day and I plan on really working on this in earnest tomorrow. I may get a set or two cut today, but we will see what the day brings. It will be easy to dive into the pile, even if for a half an hour or so, because everything is set up and ready and all I have to do really is apply the pattern and cut. I think that this is the most efficient way to do things and will help me get through the pile quickly.
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was the blade that I used for cutting these. I found the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 worked incredibly well in going through this thickness of hard birch plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the teeth are small, there is less drag on them than the traditional blades that I used. I even experimented and tried a #5 regular reverse tooth blade (figuring bigger was better) and found that cutting through the layers was very much slower than the #3 Mach blades. Since these designs are not intricate and are pretty basic cutting, I would like to go as fast as I can through them without having to work too hard pushing. Since I tried these blades last year, they have been my favorites on anything 1/2" or over, as not only are they sharp, but they last well too.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I hope that this little mini-lesson in production cutting will help you when you have production work like this to do. Basically it is a matter of common sense, but taking the time to set things up properly and be organized and test your methods before implementing them on the entire order are key factors in having a pleasant time and enjoying what you are doing. I actually look forward to cranking up the music and cutting away, and it will be fun to see the pile of little pieces grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. I know I am will! Enjoy!


WOW, what a relief… I could see you painting for a LONG time! LOL

Very good!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning a Day of Cutting*

Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.

Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.

We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.

I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.










The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.

It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.










It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)

I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.

Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!

The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.

More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.

I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.

So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.

The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.

Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.

I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


moving up in the world sheila
your own new holiday
'staple day' is sure to be a special one 
thru out the years for you both

while building my house
a friend gave me a 'pre-paid' cell phone
i had to stand on the roof to use it
i gave it back 
as i wasn't about to sit up there waiting for a call
then when i got a computer
i took the 'intelligence test' on FB
to this day i am still dumb
as i don't have a cell phone number
to get the results

cheer up though
i hear the psychiatrists
are having an 'april fools' discount tomorrow
two for one for $100
you and keith can relax on the couch together (of course if you had a cell phone you could listen to the recording of how to fix your woes
and send the money over the wire
and save your new tires


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


moving up in the world sheila
your own new holiday
'staple day' is sure to be a special one 
thru out the years for you both

while building my house
a friend gave me a 'pre-paid' cell phone
i had to stand on the roof to use it
i gave it back 
as i wasn't about to sit up there waiting for a call
then when i got a computer
i took the 'intelligence test' on FB
to this day i am still dumb
as i don't have a cell phone number
to get the results

cheer up though
i hear the psychiatrists
are having an 'april fools' discount tomorrow
two for one for $100
you and keith can relax on the couch together (of course if you had a cell phone you could listen to the recording of how to fix your woes)
and send the money over the wire
and save your new tires


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


yes, it is a lot, but, if it works like you need it to, and it sounds like it does, then I feel it's worth the investment


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


Hi Sheila,

Our paths seem to go somewhat paralell. I had need to print up over 2,500 pages during the past week, and like you had to staple some them into booklets over 30 some pagess.

I did buy the same brand stapler a year or so ago, (except the next size up, which will do 70 pages), and it made quick, easy work of them. Worth every penny.

I've been quietly sitting on the sidlines, readng your posts. It's quite the undertaking.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


Hi Shelia

I have been working on doll furniture lately and thus not much scroll sawing. Would love to do more scrollin' but just doing what the market wants.

I do love all the post with cats/kittens. I copy most of them and forward as a "pick me up" me E-Mail. Just to brighten someones day.

Have a great one.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


Sheila, I still consider it rude to use a cell phone at the dinner table. To the extent that I once walked out on a someone I worked with, telling him why, and didn't return. He wasn't going to change his ways and since I was the one who 'had a problem' with it I removed myself. Despite working with him, amicably, I never ate with him again. Some things are beyond the pale.

The stapler looks like a good investment. I never begrudge money spent on tools that can do the job well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Day of Cutting*
> 
> Yesterday turned out pretty much as I expected - sort of. With all the running around we had to do, I knew I wouldn't even be able to touch the saw, and I didn't. By the time we got back from the gym, we thought we would get an early head start and do as many errands as possible prior to our 2pm appointment to get the new wheels put on the car, so we left shortly afterword.
> 
> Ironically, it snowed off and on while driving up. It ranged anywhere from a few flurries floating down to some serious blowing snow. Fortunately, it didn't stick and in between squalls, the sun peeked out and dried everything up. I suppose it is typical for this time of year, but it whether it sticks or not, it is sometimes unnerving to see any snow at all when driving that car - especially on worn tires. We too the scenic route that went along the shore and took it slow and easy. I am happy to say it was uneventful.
> 
> We stopped for lunch at our favorite cafe and had a bite to eat. This place is really nice and inexpensive and has great burgers, which Keith loves. It was a little after lunchtime when we arrived (around 1pm) and there were only four other tables of people. We did notice something though - of the nine other people in the room, seven of them had their 'I-phones' out and were texting away during their meal. It was kind of odd. It was funny because I noticed it and didn't say anything but when we went back in the car, Keith said something to me about it. I suppose that is the way of the world and I am getting old, but 'when I was growing up' and cell phones were 'new' it used to be considered somewhat rude to talk on the phone when in a setting with other people such as dinner or lunch. At least I considered it such. Now it just seems that it is so commonplace that everywhere you go no matter what the setting, people are typing away. How the heck did I get through my teens in the 70's without that type of communication?? I just don't know.
> 
> I am proud to say that i still don't own a cell phone and I don't see getting one any time in the future. We had Keith's until a couple of months ago when he accidentally put it through the washer and dryer. Even at that point his contract was up and he was only using it on a pay-as-you-go basis. It just wasn't worth the $50 or so a month for the maybe two calls he made on it. When it was killed in the washer, we decided to see what it would be like to not have one at all and you know - we are surviving fine. While there may come a time in the future when we will need a cell phone, for now we don't feel it is necessary. It is one of those few times in my life that I feel that if the need ever comes up, there will be someone else around who will have one. I know that is a bad attitude, but when my daughter was living with me she talked me into getting one with her as a 'package' and again - I paid about $50 a month for something that I never used. I was also receiving these goofy text messages from some promotion company that got my number and I was really angry because just by RECEIVING these messages, which I could not control, I was being charged an additional $2 per message! They didn't have the option to block the number and like it or not, a couple of times a week I would have these messages charged to my phone. I got rid of the phone as soon as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing of note was that I did something that I never in my wildest dreams thought I would do. I spent $32 on a stapler.
> 
> It is a Swingline Optima and uses their special Optima staples and it boasts that it can go through 40 sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes empty and the box of staples is another $5. (YES - for Staples!!!)
> 
> I had looked at it several months ago when we were stapling our 10 page catalogs and the dollar store stapler was failing us. Since we use thicker paper on the catalog so we can print on both sides, it was really a chore to get it stapled nicely together. At that time, I thought that anyone who spent $32 on a stapler would need their head examined and opted for the $10 one next to it.
> 
> Well, here I am several weeks later, plopping down the 32 bucks for this puppy. All I say is it had better razzle and dazzle me and be the best darn stapler on the planet!
> 
> The $10 'new' one was a terrible failure on the 16 to 18 sheet patterns. After painstakingly printing them out where they looked nice and professional, the other night I began the process of stapling them together while I was watching a movie. I thought it would be a relaxing task at the end of a long day and it was nothing but frustration.
> 
> More so than not, the stapler was unable to go through the pattern. This meant me trying to neatly pry out the staples which were bent all askew without tearing out the corners of the patterns. It was so aggravating and also taxing on my hands trying to push it closed in order to work. Suddenly the $32 stapler didn't seen so ridiculous anymore. After all, it was 'guaranteed' that if you used the Optimal staples, it wouldn't jam. Besides - what was my time worth anyway? After a couple of hours of picking out bent staples and being annoyed and also having to reprint a couple of cover pages, I thought perhaps it was time for me to invest in a good stapler and hope for the best.
> 
> I kept all the packaging and of course I kept the receipt and while paying for it, I made sure that if I wasn't satisfied with it I can bring it back. To me, it would be worth the $32 to get the job done properly and without fuss. In trying it out last night, I will say that I am "impressed." (I know - what a dismal life I must have if a stapler 'impresses' me!) But it has this kind of spring action where you can go through the 18 pages by pushing with two fingers if you want. YAY!  I suppose it is like with any tool - you can always find good ones if you are willing to pay enough.
> 
> So that was the day pretty much. We didn't return home until dinner time and by the time all was unpacked, all I felt like doing was trying out the new stapler and I was pretty much done for the night.
> 
> The new wheels are on and the car is ready for the road again. It is sunny out today and bright and even though I am not going anywhere, I am happy that if I want to, I can.
> 
> Today is going to be a day where I will be chained to the saw. I want to make a big dent in this cutting and I am ready to spend the day cutting. I am sure I will do fine.
> 
> I hope your weekend is a good one. Have fun and enjoy your time!


Yes, I know that cell phones have their use, but like anything in this world, people take them to the extreme and over-use and abuse them. It is just part of society that I just don't understand, nor do I care to. I actually LIKE that when I leave the house, I am 'unplugged' and unavailable. Whatever disaster occurs will just have to wait until I return.

Lee - I hope all goes smoothly in your production run. I find it fun once in a while to do this type of work. While it is not as creative as design, it 'gives my brain a rest' and every now and then it is good for me to do this. I do enjoy it. Let me know how you do.

Have a good one all - thanks as always for the support! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wonderful Progress*

Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.

Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:










There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.

I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.

After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.

I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.

Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.

So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.

I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!

Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


Well done, Sheila. I think you're right, regular breaks help a lot.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


That's very good progress for one day!

Lee


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


I'd would've gone bonkers long before that much was cut! ;-) I admire your perseverance.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


Sheila,

You are a REAL Wonder!

I think I would have been completely exhausted for even trying to do so much scroll sawing!

... also, after the first hundred or so, I would think all you would have to do is place the wood in front of you and you would just cut them out… Pattern Not Required! ... just follow the RUT…!! LOL

Just Amazing…

What happens to tell you that your blade needs changing?

How many blades did you go through?

Have a Restful weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


Hi, Joe! I just finished my first 1200 pieces a few minutes ago. (sung like James Brown . . . "I feel GOOD! I knew that I could!" etc., etc. . . )

Not bad at all. I estimate my cutting time at 10 hours. I changed the blade for each pack of 4 layers of plywood (48 pieces). There were 24 packs so I went through 24 blades.

I used the Olsen Mach blades in size 3 and they zipped through pretty good. After a full sheet, they were beginning to drag. I didn't throw them out, but I changed them to keep me going at a good pace. I saved the used ones in a 'gently used' baggie and I will be able to use them for other projects, as they still have life in them for softer wood or less layers of ply (say - 2). Considering the blades are only a couple of dollars a dozen, it was well worth it to change them when I did and save me aggravation and extra effort.

Now 1200 boots and 800 pumpkins and I will be done!  I will start on those in a couple of days.

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


Sheila Landry equals my hero! Great job on cutting out all these pieces. Maybe I will have a productive week, but not nearly as productive as yours!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


On the other hand, if someone doesn't knew how you cut them…. the will surely say it was done by automated machines… Your skill is really uncomparable to anyone both on mass and exclusive production. Good luck to your cutting for 2000 combine boots and pumpkins. Be careful..


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


Oh yea! I crank up the volume everytime I hear James Brown! You are gettin things done.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


*Sheila!*

*
I just received This Email!

*
When I saw it, I thought of you and your birds!

Maybe you could make use of it… If you could, fine…
*
Under FREE PLANS, there is this Plan for a mobile...

*Hope you can get something out of it…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I had a really good day cutting. I spent the majority of the day at the scroll saw working on cutting the pieces for the decorative painting kits that I am supplying. I made a huge dent in the pile - much bigger than I would have anticipated - and with only a couple more hours of cutting to do today, I will finish the first leg of my mission.
> 
> Of the hundred dozen pieces that I need for the first pattern, I successfully cut 72 dozen. Here is what 72 dozen pieces looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't only a LOT of pieces here, but there are a lot of ACCURATE pieces. Even though they are simple shapes, many scrollers can tell you that sometimes following simple or straighter lines can be more challenging than lots of swirls and turns. I am aiming for accuracy more so than speed, as I still have a month and a half to finish the kits and get them to the warehouse for distribution. That is a wonderful luxury.
> 
> I can't believe that after all that cutting (7-8 hours) that I was not sore or cramped in the least bit. I believe that it was because I only applied the pattern to one stack of wood at a time, which caused me to get up and move around in between cutting each sheet. That meant that every twenty minutes or so I would get up and walk away from the saw, get the next piece of wood, apply the pattern, change the blade if necessary and then get back to cutting.
> 
> After ever three or four sheets I would even pull out the shop vac and clean up the work area and do a quick vacuum. I would be ready to go with a fresh, clean workplace and overall it made for a pleasant and fun day.
> 
> I expected my back and neck to get sore after a bit, as it usually does. But that didn't happen in the least. I don't know whether to attribute it to the moving around every so often or that I have been regularly going to the gym and getting the exercise that I need three times a week. That is so important and I am glad that we decided to join. With the majority of my day being spent sitting either at the saw or the computer, I can't tell you all how much better I feel after joining. I didn't want to 'waste the time' doing so and for so many years I have used that as an excuse. While we walk almost every day, walking still doesn't work the muscle groups like lifting weights does. I used to have some back problems and it was really beginning to bother me. By developing a sensible and gentle routine, I have successfully gained a lot a strength over the last several months and it honestly isn't a concern at all for me anymore. While some days I feel that it is an annoyance to have to break up the morning and head out, yesterday was proof that what I am doing is a good thing and is going to keep me motivated to continue with it. I am no spring chickie anymore and I think the older I get the more I want to have the 'use it or lose it' philosophy and keep in shape. If for nothing else, my own comfort.
> 
> Today the plan is to spend the couple of hours it will take to cut the last 28 dozen pieces for the first set. That should only take a bit to do and will free me up to finish both my cheese tray and also the seashell candle tray. I also want to get working on the next update for the site in the next couple days, as I have had people asking me for the patterns that I have shown here that aren't posted yet and I really need to do that. I think I will skip a day or two at the saw and finish this stuff up and then get back to it so it will be fresh again for the next 1200 pieces. Mixing it up will be good, I think.
> 
> So not much new to show today. But I did receive an email from MsDebbie that she has put together the Lumberjocks 2011 Flipbook For those of you who read who aren't familiar with Lumberjocks, it is a wonderful place for woodworkers of all types. Even if you aren't a woodworker, I think you will enjoy seeing the wonderfully beautiful and creative projects that members of the site have made. This book that Debbie put together is like a "best of" compilation of what Lumberjocks has to offer. (Congratulations, Martyn! Your "Dinner on the Lake" box made page 26!) It is truly a great place to see a sample of all the site has to offer.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I find myself typing that almost every day to close, but I really do wish you all a happy and fun day. Enjoying life is a wonderful way to live. Happy Sunday!
> 
> Our ambition should be to rule ourselves, the true kingdom for each one of us; and true progress is to know more, and be more, and to do more. -Oscar Wilde


The mobile is cool, Joe! It does get me thinking! Thanks so much for the pictures. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Numbers Game *

I had another good cutting session yesterday. Everything went smoothly and according to plan. I finished cutting the first group of kits out (the hats) and looking at the two full boxes of 1200 pieces, I felt a great feeling of satisfaction.

I am not generally a 'numbers girl.' Attaching numbers to things only tend to de-personalize them (is that even a word?) But as always, I am open to looking at things from new perspectives and when doing this amount of work, it isn't only kind of interesting to look at the numbers, but from a business point of view, it is essential.

Being a designer and creative person, I usually don't like numbers. I used to look at them as annoyances that kill the joy of creating. We all know that art and practicality are usually at opposites sides of the spectrum, and because of this, many creative and artistic people who have attempted to make a go at starting a business have failed. Myself included.

But after a long time of struggling and kidding myself into thinking that I was making a living, only to be faced with the reality that I was losing money, I realized that it was time to come out of the dark take an honest look at what was really going on with my business.










It wasn't pretty, yet not unexpected.

But the numbers don't lie, and soon I began to see the reason that I was working all the time and still not making even a minimal living. I knew things had to change.

I finally started to reevaluate how I was doing things, and as difficult as it was, I began to look at the work I was doing honestly and without emotion and from a business perspective. While this seems like it should be an easy thing to do, it was (at least in the beginning) quite difficult. I needed to learn to take a hard stance as to what kinds of work would be good for my business, and what kind of work would not. The only way which I could do this accurately and fairly was to use numbers in the evaluation process. After all, numbers don't lie.










While this approach was foreign to me, I realized that if I did not embrace it, the future of my business was quite dim and soon I would have no business at all. I was so used to 'giving away the cow with the milk' as my accountant used to tell me, that it was a difficult transition for me to start thinking in terms of making an actual profit on the work I did. While it may seem obvious to many that this was the way a business is run, to me it was something that I hadn't considered before, as I was just happy that people liked my work. I see it all the time among my friends and here in forums. Our creativity takes over our logical side of our brain and we are willing to sacrifice ourselves and our talent for kudos rather than put an actual (fair) price on our work. I have seen many businesses fail because of the and the toll it takes on the designers and creators is tremendous.

So it came to be that I was at a fork in the path. One road was to continue on as I had been, doing what I love and accepting praise and good wishes from others who wanted to see me continue to create. While this path was pleasant and fun, I quickly realized that following it would bring me down a road a destination of bankruptcy.

The other choice in paths was not quite as enjoyable. Taking it meant that I had to look at things realistically. There was no room for emotion or feelings. There would be stretches of time when travelling would be difficult, if not completely distasteful, but the destination that I would reach in following this path would be something that I wouldn't be able to find going down the other road - success!










Neither path was clearly marked. In fact, usually I would have the urge to follow my emotions when choosing as I had done for so many years in the past. But soon I began to find that by taking some wrong turns and making some bad choices that I was getting better at recognizing which of the paths I was on. It was at that time that I began to figure out that numbers were not the cold and unfeeling things that I thought they were. They were the key to my success and happiness and ultimate goal of being successful at doing something I love.

It has taken time, but I have learned to embrace numbers with a different attitude. By looking at figures and numbers in your business, it doesn't inhibit you from following your dreams - it allows you to do so. By apply figures to what jobs and work you choose to do, you are not only eliminating the jobs that are detrimental to your business, but you are inviting the type of work that is prosperous and helps your business grow. This is something that hoping and guessing can't accomplish.

Just as when we choose to look at a glass as half full as opposed to half empty, we can also look at the basic numbers of our business as tools which will help our business continue and grow instead of seeing them as something negative that doesn't allow us to do the jobs that perhaps we want to do. This is amazingly freeing and I feel that it helps me concentrate on the task at hand, guilt-free and knowing that I am advancing my business in the right direction. It helps me recognize that the path I have chosen is the right one and that I am moving toward perpetuating my business rather than escorting it to its own demise. After years of avoiding and shunning numbers, I am finding that they are a necessary tool in running my business. And it allows me to do what I do with a clear head and peaceful mind.

For once, I have the luxury of time on my side. Since the pieces and kits aren't due in the warehouse for distribution until mid-May, there is no immediate urgency in finishing the order right at this moment. I think that I will take a day or two and switch gears and work on some of the other things that are before me that need my attention.

I need to finish up the cheese tray and get it off to the magazine. I also need to stain and photograph the seashell candle tray and get it posted on my site. And since Keith and I both have new patterns to post on the site, it is time we do a site update and send out a new mailing to our customers. I want to put a new free pattern up there too if possible, as I think I am due for that.

So there is plenty of other things to keep me busy. In between, I can work on the other pieces for the other two kits. I have cut 1200 of the 3200 pieces necessary and I have very much enjoyed doing so. I think that the reason that I am not going crazy or stressed out about it or sick of doing them is because I am approaching this job in an organized manner and I know that when I do work, I am working for the good of my business. I wouldn't be able to do so if I didn't have a clear picture in front of me, and I have to thank the numbers for that. Who would have thought that they would be looked upon as my friends?

I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *The Numbers Game *
> 
> I had another good cutting session yesterday. Everything went smoothly and according to plan. I finished cutting the first group of kits out (the hats) and looking at the two full boxes of 1200 pieces, I felt a great feeling of satisfaction.
> 
> I am not generally a 'numbers girl.' Attaching numbers to things only tend to de-personalize them (is that even a word?) But as always, I am open to looking at things from new perspectives and when doing this amount of work, it isn't only kind of interesting to look at the numbers, but from a business point of view, it is essential.
> 
> Being a designer and creative person, I usually don't like numbers. I used to look at them as annoyances that kill the joy of creating. We all know that art and practicality are usually at opposites sides of the spectrum, and because of this, many creative and artistic people who have attempted to make a go at starting a business have failed. Myself included.
> 
> But after a long time of struggling and kidding myself into thinking that I was making a living, only to be faced with the reality that I was losing money, I realized that it was time to come out of the dark take an honest look at what was really going on with my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't pretty, yet not unexpected.
> 
> But the numbers don't lie, and soon I began to see the reason that I was working all the time and still not making even a minimal living. I knew things had to change.
> 
> I finally started to reevaluate how I was doing things, and as difficult as it was, I began to look at the work I was doing honestly and without emotion and from a business perspective. While this seems like it should be an easy thing to do, it was (at least in the beginning) quite difficult. I needed to learn to take a hard stance as to what kinds of work would be good for my business, and what kind of work would not. The only way which I could do this accurately and fairly was to use numbers in the evaluation process. After all, numbers don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this approach was foreign to me, I realized that if I did not embrace it, the future of my business was quite dim and soon I would have no business at all. I was so used to 'giving away the cow with the milk' as my accountant used to tell me, that it was a difficult transition for me to start thinking in terms of making an actual profit on the work I did. While it may seem obvious to many that this was the way a business is run, to me it was something that I hadn't considered before, as I was just happy that people liked my work. I see it all the time among my friends and here in forums. Our creativity takes over our logical side of our brain and we are willing to sacrifice ourselves and our talent for kudos rather than put an actual (fair) price on our work. I have seen many businesses fail because of the and the toll it takes on the designers and creators is tremendous.
> 
> So it came to be that I was at a fork in the path. One road was to continue on as I had been, doing what I love and accepting praise and good wishes from others who wanted to see me continue to create. While this path was pleasant and fun, I quickly realized that following it would bring me down a road a destination of bankruptcy.
> 
> The other choice in paths was not quite as enjoyable. Taking it meant that I had to look at things realistically. There was no room for emotion or feelings. There would be stretches of time when travelling would be difficult, if not completely distasteful, but the destination that I would reach in following this path would be something that I wouldn't be able to find going down the other road - success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither path was clearly marked. In fact, usually I would have the urge to follow my emotions when choosing as I had done for so many years in the past. But soon I began to find that by taking some wrong turns and making some bad choices that I was getting better at recognizing which of the paths I was on. It was at that time that I began to figure out that numbers were not the cold and unfeeling things that I thought they were. They were the key to my success and happiness and ultimate goal of being successful at doing something I love.
> 
> It has taken time, but I have learned to embrace numbers with a different attitude. By looking at figures and numbers in your business, it doesn't inhibit you from following your dreams - it allows you to do so. By apply figures to what jobs and work you choose to do, you are not only eliminating the jobs that are detrimental to your business, but you are inviting the type of work that is prosperous and helps your business grow. This is something that hoping and guessing can't accomplish.
> 
> Just as when we choose to look at a glass as half full as opposed to half empty, we can also look at the basic numbers of our business as tools which will help our business continue and grow instead of seeing them as something negative that doesn't allow us to do the jobs that perhaps we want to do. This is amazingly freeing and I feel that it helps me concentrate on the task at hand, guilt-free and knowing that I am advancing my business in the right direction. It helps me recognize that the path I have chosen is the right one and that I am moving toward perpetuating my business rather than escorting it to its own demise. After years of avoiding and shunning numbers, I am finding that they are a necessary tool in running my business. And it allows me to do what I do with a clear head and peaceful mind.
> 
> For once, I have the luxury of time on my side. Since the pieces and kits aren't due in the warehouse for distribution until mid-May, there is no immediate urgency in finishing the order right at this moment. I think that I will take a day or two and switch gears and work on some of the other things that are before me that need my attention.
> 
> I need to finish up the cheese tray and get it off to the magazine. I also need to stain and photograph the seashell candle tray and get it posted on my site. And since Keith and I both have new patterns to post on the site, it is time we do a site update and send out a new mailing to our customers. I want to put a new free pattern up there too if possible, as I think I am due for that.
> 
> So there is plenty of other things to keep me busy. In between, I can work on the other pieces for the other two kits. I have cut 1200 of the 3200 pieces necessary and I have very much enjoyed doing so. I think that the reason that I am not going crazy or stressed out about it or sick of doing them is because I am approaching this job in an organized manner and I know that when I do work, I am working for the good of my business. I wouldn't be able to do so if I didn't have a clear picture in front of me, and I have to thank the numbers for that. Who would have thought that they would be looked upon as my friends?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


great meditation on honesty and a business inventory. As always, your pictures are very helpful too.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Numbers Game *
> 
> I had another good cutting session yesterday. Everything went smoothly and according to plan. I finished cutting the first group of kits out (the hats) and looking at the two full boxes of 1200 pieces, I felt a great feeling of satisfaction.
> 
> I am not generally a 'numbers girl.' Attaching numbers to things only tend to de-personalize them (is that even a word?) But as always, I am open to looking at things from new perspectives and when doing this amount of work, it isn't only kind of interesting to look at the numbers, but from a business point of view, it is essential.
> 
> Being a designer and creative person, I usually don't like numbers. I used to look at them as annoyances that kill the joy of creating. We all know that art and practicality are usually at opposites sides of the spectrum, and because of this, many creative and artistic people who have attempted to make a go at starting a business have failed. Myself included.
> 
> But after a long time of struggling and kidding myself into thinking that I was making a living, only to be faced with the reality that I was losing money, I realized that it was time to come out of the dark take an honest look at what was really going on with my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't pretty, yet not unexpected.
> 
> But the numbers don't lie, and soon I began to see the reason that I was working all the time and still not making even a minimal living. I knew things had to change.
> 
> I finally started to reevaluate how I was doing things, and as difficult as it was, I began to look at the work I was doing honestly and without emotion and from a business perspective. While this seems like it should be an easy thing to do, it was (at least in the beginning) quite difficult. I needed to learn to take a hard stance as to what kinds of work would be good for my business, and what kind of work would not. The only way which I could do this accurately and fairly was to use numbers in the evaluation process. After all, numbers don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this approach was foreign to me, I realized that if I did not embrace it, the future of my business was quite dim and soon I would have no business at all. I was so used to 'giving away the cow with the milk' as my accountant used to tell me, that it was a difficult transition for me to start thinking in terms of making an actual profit on the work I did. While it may seem obvious to many that this was the way a business is run, to me it was something that I hadn't considered before, as I was just happy that people liked my work. I see it all the time among my friends and here in forums. Our creativity takes over our logical side of our brain and we are willing to sacrifice ourselves and our talent for kudos rather than put an actual (fair) price on our work. I have seen many businesses fail because of the and the toll it takes on the designers and creators is tremendous.
> 
> So it came to be that I was at a fork in the path. One road was to continue on as I had been, doing what I love and accepting praise and good wishes from others who wanted to see me continue to create. While this path was pleasant and fun, I quickly realized that following it would bring me down a road a destination of bankruptcy.
> 
> The other choice in paths was not quite as enjoyable. Taking it meant that I had to look at things realistically. There was no room for emotion or feelings. There would be stretches of time when travelling would be difficult, if not completely distasteful, but the destination that I would reach in following this path would be something that I wouldn't be able to find going down the other road - success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither path was clearly marked. In fact, usually I would have the urge to follow my emotions when choosing as I had done for so many years in the past. But soon I began to find that by taking some wrong turns and making some bad choices that I was getting better at recognizing which of the paths I was on. It was at that time that I began to figure out that numbers were not the cold and unfeeling things that I thought they were. They were the key to my success and happiness and ultimate goal of being successful at doing something I love.
> 
> It has taken time, but I have learned to embrace numbers with a different attitude. By looking at figures and numbers in your business, it doesn't inhibit you from following your dreams - it allows you to do so. By apply figures to what jobs and work you choose to do, you are not only eliminating the jobs that are detrimental to your business, but you are inviting the type of work that is prosperous and helps your business grow. This is something that hoping and guessing can't accomplish.
> 
> Just as when we choose to look at a glass as half full as opposed to half empty, we can also look at the basic numbers of our business as tools which will help our business continue and grow instead of seeing them as something negative that doesn't allow us to do the jobs that perhaps we want to do. This is amazingly freeing and I feel that it helps me concentrate on the task at hand, guilt-free and knowing that I am advancing my business in the right direction. It helps me recognize that the path I have chosen is the right one and that I am moving toward perpetuating my business rather than escorting it to its own demise. After years of avoiding and shunning numbers, I am finding that they are a necessary tool in running my business. And it allows me to do what I do with a clear head and peaceful mind.
> 
> For once, I have the luxury of time on my side. Since the pieces and kits aren't due in the warehouse for distribution until mid-May, there is no immediate urgency in finishing the order right at this moment. I think that I will take a day or two and switch gears and work on some of the other things that are before me that need my attention.
> 
> I need to finish up the cheese tray and get it off to the magazine. I also need to stain and photograph the seashell candle tray and get it posted on my site. And since Keith and I both have new patterns to post on the site, it is time we do a site update and send out a new mailing to our customers. I want to put a new free pattern up there too if possible, as I think I am due for that.
> 
> So there is plenty of other things to keep me busy. In between, I can work on the other pieces for the other two kits. I have cut 1200 of the 3200 pieces necessary and I have very much enjoyed doing so. I think that the reason that I am not going crazy or stressed out about it or sick of doing them is because I am approaching this job in an organized manner and I know that when I do work, I am working for the good of my business. I wouldn't be able to do so if I didn't have a clear picture in front of me, and I have to thank the numbers for that. Who would have thought that they would be looked upon as my friends?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


Peek a Booo! LOL

Nice country! Beautiful country!

Nope… you don't have to worry about NOT being busy…
... hope you don't get "burned out"...

Have a good day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Numbers Game *
> 
> I had another good cutting session yesterday. Everything went smoothly and according to plan. I finished cutting the first group of kits out (the hats) and looking at the two full boxes of 1200 pieces, I felt a great feeling of satisfaction.
> 
> I am not generally a 'numbers girl.' Attaching numbers to things only tend to de-personalize them (is that even a word?) But as always, I am open to looking at things from new perspectives and when doing this amount of work, it isn't only kind of interesting to look at the numbers, but from a business point of view, it is essential.
> 
> Being a designer and creative person, I usually don't like numbers. I used to look at them as annoyances that kill the joy of creating. We all know that art and practicality are usually at opposites sides of the spectrum, and because of this, many creative and artistic people who have attempted to make a go at starting a business have failed. Myself included.
> 
> But after a long time of struggling and kidding myself into thinking that I was making a living, only to be faced with the reality that I was losing money, I realized that it was time to come out of the dark take an honest look at what was really going on with my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't pretty, yet not unexpected.
> 
> But the numbers don't lie, and soon I began to see the reason that I was working all the time and still not making even a minimal living. I knew things had to change.
> 
> I finally started to reevaluate how I was doing things, and as difficult as it was, I began to look at the work I was doing honestly and without emotion and from a business perspective. While this seems like it should be an easy thing to do, it was (at least in the beginning) quite difficult. I needed to learn to take a hard stance as to what kinds of work would be good for my business, and what kind of work would not. The only way which I could do this accurately and fairly was to use numbers in the evaluation process. After all, numbers don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this approach was foreign to me, I realized that if I did not embrace it, the future of my business was quite dim and soon I would have no business at all. I was so used to 'giving away the cow with the milk' as my accountant used to tell me, that it was a difficult transition for me to start thinking in terms of making an actual profit on the work I did. While it may seem obvious to many that this was the way a business is run, to me it was something that I hadn't considered before, as I was just happy that people liked my work. I see it all the time among my friends and here in forums. Our creativity takes over our logical side of our brain and we are willing to sacrifice ourselves and our talent for kudos rather than put an actual (fair) price on our work. I have seen many businesses fail because of the and the toll it takes on the designers and creators is tremendous.
> 
> So it came to be that I was at a fork in the path. One road was to continue on as I had been, doing what I love and accepting praise and good wishes from others who wanted to see me continue to create. While this path was pleasant and fun, I quickly realized that following it would bring me down a road a destination of bankruptcy.
> 
> The other choice in paths was not quite as enjoyable. Taking it meant that I had to look at things realistically. There was no room for emotion or feelings. There would be stretches of time when travelling would be difficult, if not completely distasteful, but the destination that I would reach in following this path would be something that I wouldn't be able to find going down the other road - success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither path was clearly marked. In fact, usually I would have the urge to follow my emotions when choosing as I had done for so many years in the past. But soon I began to find that by taking some wrong turns and making some bad choices that I was getting better at recognizing which of the paths I was on. It was at that time that I began to figure out that numbers were not the cold and unfeeling things that I thought they were. They were the key to my success and happiness and ultimate goal of being successful at doing something I love.
> 
> It has taken time, but I have learned to embrace numbers with a different attitude. By looking at figures and numbers in your business, it doesn't inhibit you from following your dreams - it allows you to do so. By apply figures to what jobs and work you choose to do, you are not only eliminating the jobs that are detrimental to your business, but you are inviting the type of work that is prosperous and helps your business grow. This is something that hoping and guessing can't accomplish.
> 
> Just as when we choose to look at a glass as half full as opposed to half empty, we can also look at the basic numbers of our business as tools which will help our business continue and grow instead of seeing them as something negative that doesn't allow us to do the jobs that perhaps we want to do. This is amazingly freeing and I feel that it helps me concentrate on the task at hand, guilt-free and knowing that I am advancing my business in the right direction. It helps me recognize that the path I have chosen is the right one and that I am moving toward perpetuating my business rather than escorting it to its own demise. After years of avoiding and shunning numbers, I am finding that they are a necessary tool in running my business. And it allows me to do what I do with a clear head and peaceful mind.
> 
> For once, I have the luxury of time on my side. Since the pieces and kits aren't due in the warehouse for distribution until mid-May, there is no immediate urgency in finishing the order right at this moment. I think that I will take a day or two and switch gears and work on some of the other things that are before me that need my attention.
> 
> I need to finish up the cheese tray and get it off to the magazine. I also need to stain and photograph the seashell candle tray and get it posted on my site. And since Keith and I both have new patterns to post on the site, it is time we do a site update and send out a new mailing to our customers. I want to put a new free pattern up there too if possible, as I think I am due for that.
> 
> So there is plenty of other things to keep me busy. In between, I can work on the other pieces for the other two kits. I have cut 1200 of the 3200 pieces necessary and I have very much enjoyed doing so. I think that the reason that I am not going crazy or stressed out about it or sick of doing them is because I am approaching this job in an organized manner and I know that when I do work, I am working for the good of my business. I wouldn't be able to do so if I didn't have a clear picture in front of me, and I have to thank the numbers for that. Who would have thought that they would be looked upon as my friends?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


whew! dats-a-lotta pieces. a tall, cold, something sounds like the next move.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Numbers Game *
> 
> I had another good cutting session yesterday. Everything went smoothly and according to plan. I finished cutting the first group of kits out (the hats) and looking at the two full boxes of 1200 pieces, I felt a great feeling of satisfaction.
> 
> I am not generally a 'numbers girl.' Attaching numbers to things only tend to de-personalize them (is that even a word?) But as always, I am open to looking at things from new perspectives and when doing this amount of work, it isn't only kind of interesting to look at the numbers, but from a business point of view, it is essential.
> 
> Being a designer and creative person, I usually don't like numbers. I used to look at them as annoyances that kill the joy of creating. We all know that art and practicality are usually at opposites sides of the spectrum, and because of this, many creative and artistic people who have attempted to make a go at starting a business have failed. Myself included.
> 
> But after a long time of struggling and kidding myself into thinking that I was making a living, only to be faced with the reality that I was losing money, I realized that it was time to come out of the dark take an honest look at what was really going on with my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't pretty, yet not unexpected.
> 
> But the numbers don't lie, and soon I began to see the reason that I was working all the time and still not making even a minimal living. I knew things had to change.
> 
> I finally started to reevaluate how I was doing things, and as difficult as it was, I began to look at the work I was doing honestly and without emotion and from a business perspective. While this seems like it should be an easy thing to do, it was (at least in the beginning) quite difficult. I needed to learn to take a hard stance as to what kinds of work would be good for my business, and what kind of work would not. The only way which I could do this accurately and fairly was to use numbers in the evaluation process. After all, numbers don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this approach was foreign to me, I realized that if I did not embrace it, the future of my business was quite dim and soon I would have no business at all. I was so used to 'giving away the cow with the milk' as my accountant used to tell me, that it was a difficult transition for me to start thinking in terms of making an actual profit on the work I did. While it may seem obvious to many that this was the way a business is run, to me it was something that I hadn't considered before, as I was just happy that people liked my work. I see it all the time among my friends and here in forums. Our creativity takes over our logical side of our brain and we are willing to sacrifice ourselves and our talent for kudos rather than put an actual (fair) price on our work. I have seen many businesses fail because of the and the toll it takes on the designers and creators is tremendous.
> 
> So it came to be that I was at a fork in the path. One road was to continue on as I had been, doing what I love and accepting praise and good wishes from others who wanted to see me continue to create. While this path was pleasant and fun, I quickly realized that following it would bring me down a road a destination of bankruptcy.
> 
> The other choice in paths was not quite as enjoyable. Taking it meant that I had to look at things realistically. There was no room for emotion or feelings. There would be stretches of time when travelling would be difficult, if not completely distasteful, but the destination that I would reach in following this path would be something that I wouldn't be able to find going down the other road - success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither path was clearly marked. In fact, usually I would have the urge to follow my emotions when choosing as I had done for so many years in the past. But soon I began to find that by taking some wrong turns and making some bad choices that I was getting better at recognizing which of the paths I was on. It was at that time that I began to figure out that numbers were not the cold and unfeeling things that I thought they were. They were the key to my success and happiness and ultimate goal of being successful at doing something I love.
> 
> It has taken time, but I have learned to embrace numbers with a different attitude. By looking at figures and numbers in your business, it doesn't inhibit you from following your dreams - it allows you to do so. By apply figures to what jobs and work you choose to do, you are not only eliminating the jobs that are detrimental to your business, but you are inviting the type of work that is prosperous and helps your business grow. This is something that hoping and guessing can't accomplish.
> 
> Just as when we choose to look at a glass as half full as opposed to half empty, we can also look at the basic numbers of our business as tools which will help our business continue and grow instead of seeing them as something negative that doesn't allow us to do the jobs that perhaps we want to do. This is amazingly freeing and I feel that it helps me concentrate on the task at hand, guilt-free and knowing that I am advancing my business in the right direction. It helps me recognize that the path I have chosen is the right one and that I am moving toward perpetuating my business rather than escorting it to its own demise. After years of avoiding and shunning numbers, I am finding that they are a necessary tool in running my business. And it allows me to do what I do with a clear head and peaceful mind.
> 
> For once, I have the luxury of time on my side. Since the pieces and kits aren't due in the warehouse for distribution until mid-May, there is no immediate urgency in finishing the order right at this moment. I think that I will take a day or two and switch gears and work on some of the other things that are before me that need my attention.
> 
> I need to finish up the cheese tray and get it off to the magazine. I also need to stain and photograph the seashell candle tray and get it posted on my site. And since Keith and I both have new patterns to post on the site, it is time we do a site update and send out a new mailing to our customers. I want to put a new free pattern up there too if possible, as I think I am due for that.
> 
> So there is plenty of other things to keep me busy. In between, I can work on the other pieces for the other two kits. I have cut 1200 of the 3200 pieces necessary and I have very much enjoyed doing so. I think that the reason that I am not going crazy or stressed out about it or sick of doing them is because I am approaching this job in an organized manner and I know that when I do work, I am working for the good of my business. I wouldn't be able to do so if I didn't have a clear picture in front of me, and I have to thank the numbers for that. Who would have thought that they would be looked upon as my friends?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


is it now you draw a number in the taxfree 2012 lotto ….. 

nomatter how we want to do it ….. its only the bottom line thats count 
does it have red numbers or is the black number high enoff to let us do what we want to do

even an artist need the money to suport herself/himself with food 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Numbers Game *
> 
> I had another good cutting session yesterday. Everything went smoothly and according to plan. I finished cutting the first group of kits out (the hats) and looking at the two full boxes of 1200 pieces, I felt a great feeling of satisfaction.
> 
> I am not generally a 'numbers girl.' Attaching numbers to things only tend to de-personalize them (is that even a word?) But as always, I am open to looking at things from new perspectives and when doing this amount of work, it isn't only kind of interesting to look at the numbers, but from a business point of view, it is essential.
> 
> Being a designer and creative person, I usually don't like numbers. I used to look at them as annoyances that kill the joy of creating. We all know that art and practicality are usually at opposites sides of the spectrum, and because of this, many creative and artistic people who have attempted to make a go at starting a business have failed. Myself included.
> 
> But after a long time of struggling and kidding myself into thinking that I was making a living, only to be faced with the reality that I was losing money, I realized that it was time to come out of the dark take an honest look at what was really going on with my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't pretty, yet not unexpected.
> 
> But the numbers don't lie, and soon I began to see the reason that I was working all the time and still not making even a minimal living. I knew things had to change.
> 
> I finally started to reevaluate how I was doing things, and as difficult as it was, I began to look at the work I was doing honestly and without emotion and from a business perspective. While this seems like it should be an easy thing to do, it was (at least in the beginning) quite difficult. I needed to learn to take a hard stance as to what kinds of work would be good for my business, and what kind of work would not. The only way which I could do this accurately and fairly was to use numbers in the evaluation process. After all, numbers don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this approach was foreign to me, I realized that if I did not embrace it, the future of my business was quite dim and soon I would have no business at all. I was so used to 'giving away the cow with the milk' as my accountant used to tell me, that it was a difficult transition for me to start thinking in terms of making an actual profit on the work I did. While it may seem obvious to many that this was the way a business is run, to me it was something that I hadn't considered before, as I was just happy that people liked my work. I see it all the time among my friends and here in forums. Our creativity takes over our logical side of our brain and we are willing to sacrifice ourselves and our talent for kudos rather than put an actual (fair) price on our work. I have seen many businesses fail because of the and the toll it takes on the designers and creators is tremendous.
> 
> So it came to be that I was at a fork in the path. One road was to continue on as I had been, doing what I love and accepting praise and good wishes from others who wanted to see me continue to create. While this path was pleasant and fun, I quickly realized that following it would bring me down a road a destination of bankruptcy.
> 
> The other choice in paths was not quite as enjoyable. Taking it meant that I had to look at things realistically. There was no room for emotion or feelings. There would be stretches of time when travelling would be difficult, if not completely distasteful, but the destination that I would reach in following this path would be something that I wouldn't be able to find going down the other road - success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither path was clearly marked. In fact, usually I would have the urge to follow my emotions when choosing as I had done for so many years in the past. But soon I began to find that by taking some wrong turns and making some bad choices that I was getting better at recognizing which of the paths I was on. It was at that time that I began to figure out that numbers were not the cold and unfeeling things that I thought they were. They were the key to my success and happiness and ultimate goal of being successful at doing something I love.
> 
> It has taken time, but I have learned to embrace numbers with a different attitude. By looking at figures and numbers in your business, it doesn't inhibit you from following your dreams - it allows you to do so. By apply figures to what jobs and work you choose to do, you are not only eliminating the jobs that are detrimental to your business, but you are inviting the type of work that is prosperous and helps your business grow. This is something that hoping and guessing can't accomplish.
> 
> Just as when we choose to look at a glass as half full as opposed to half empty, we can also look at the basic numbers of our business as tools which will help our business continue and grow instead of seeing them as something negative that doesn't allow us to do the jobs that perhaps we want to do. This is amazingly freeing and I feel that it helps me concentrate on the task at hand, guilt-free and knowing that I am advancing my business in the right direction. It helps me recognize that the path I have chosen is the right one and that I am moving toward perpetuating my business rather than escorting it to its own demise. After years of avoiding and shunning numbers, I am finding that they are a necessary tool in running my business. And it allows me to do what I do with a clear head and peaceful mind.
> 
> For once, I have the luxury of time on my side. Since the pieces and kits aren't due in the warehouse for distribution until mid-May, there is no immediate urgency in finishing the order right at this moment. I think that I will take a day or two and switch gears and work on some of the other things that are before me that need my attention.
> 
> I need to finish up the cheese tray and get it off to the magazine. I also need to stain and photograph the seashell candle tray and get it posted on my site. And since Keith and I both have new patterns to post on the site, it is time we do a site update and send out a new mailing to our customers. I want to put a new free pattern up there too if possible, as I think I am due for that.
> 
> So there is plenty of other things to keep me busy. In between, I can work on the other pieces for the other two kits. I have cut 1200 of the 3200 pieces necessary and I have very much enjoyed doing so. I think that the reason that I am not going crazy or stressed out about it or sick of doing them is because I am approaching this job in an organized manner and I know that when I do work, I am working for the good of my business. I wouldn't be able to do so if I didn't have a clear picture in front of me, and I have to thank the numbers for that. Who would have thought that they would be looked upon as my friends?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


There was a lottery in Illinois (my home state) this week where the jackpot was over $600,000,000. Can you even imagine??? Of course, in the USA there is no such thing as 'tax free' lotteries. But at that point I don't think they care. I'd probably still do woodworking and paint and teach if I won. I'd have a killer studio, though - and travel teach a lot!  That would be an experience.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Projects Coming Together*

Yesterday was one of those days where everything was falling into place. I had a lot of odds and ends to finish up with, but the satisfaction of seeing those project get done was really motivating and it kept me pushing to do more. 
I love when that happens.

I finally got the cheese tray photographed. In speaking with my editor, I also found out that I still had several weeks until it was due to be in New Jersey at the magazine. After running right on deadline since last fall, it was a strange feeling to actually have some breathing room regarding the project. I am beginning to wonder what is wrong with me? 

The pictures came out nice, I think.





































I am writing the instructions in such a way that it is not completely necessary to have the Corian insert. The wood I used for the tray was a beautiful piece of curly maple, and the mineral oil finish made it look even prettier. One could easily use the plain tray without the Corian piece, if they choose.










All in all, I think it came out nice.

The next project I finished up was the Seashell Candle Tray and Charms set. I had originally designed this tray as a request for a fellow Lumberjock, but never cut my own piece or made it into a packet. It has been so long since I have done the candle trays that I had almost forgotten how much fun they are to do. Here are the pictures of the finished tray and charms:




























This tray was made with ash - one of my favorites. I used mineral oil to finish and then sprayed a couple coats of shellac to seal it. It looks really pretty.

I wanted to see what this would look like with some soft colors on the shells, so I used the DecoArt medium and some acrylic paint to stain them. You can do this right over the shellac and I find it works fine.




























I really like the way that it looks. The stains add a soft bit of color to the piece and it looks great.

After I finished these two, I decided to finish stapling up my patterns and and I then prepared the next set of boards for cutting by hot gluing the layers together. The stapler so far gets an A+++ rating from me and I was happy that after spending what I did on it, it did a great job. I printed all the boot patterns to fit onto the 10" boards and then, as I stated, hot glued them together into four layer packets. I am all ready to cut the next set of kits out.

Today I will be finishing the pattern packets up, and I have a couple of quick designs I want to draw. They will be a bit of a surprise for you in the following couple of days though so you will have to come back to see.

I slept in a bit today (until 7) and I am not really concerned about it. I worked until after nine yesterday so I don't feel like I am slagging and the extra sleep time was probably needed.

I love seeing everything fall into place like it is doing. It makes me happy to be able to see so many projects come together knowing that I have more on the horizon. My next order of business will be to update the site and get them up there for sale. I will work on that today too.

I hope you like them, as they were really both quite fun to do.

Have a great day today!


----------



## JoeyG

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Coming Together*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where everything was falling into place. I had a lot of odds and ends to finish up with, but the satisfaction of seeing those project get done was really motivating and it kept me pushing to do more.
> I love when that happens.
> 
> I finally got the cheese tray photographed. In speaking with my editor, I also found out that I still had several weeks until it was due to be in New Jersey at the magazine. After running right on deadline since last fall, it was a strange feeling to actually have some breathing room regarding the project. I am beginning to wonder what is wrong with me?
> 
> The pictures came out nice, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am writing the instructions in such a way that it is not completely necessary to have the Corian insert. The wood I used for the tray was a beautiful piece of curly maple, and the mineral oil finish made it look even prettier. One could easily use the plain tray without the Corian piece, if they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think it came out nice.
> 
> The next project I finished up was the Seashell Candle Tray and Charms set. I had originally designed this tray as a request for a fellow Lumberjock, but never cut my own piece or made it into a packet. It has been so long since I have done the candle trays that I had almost forgotten how much fun they are to do. Here are the pictures of the finished tray and charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was made with ash - one of my favorites. I used mineral oil to finish and then sprayed a couple coats of shellac to seal it. It looks really pretty.
> 
> I wanted to see what this would look like with some soft colors on the shells, so I used the DecoArt medium and some acrylic paint to stain them. You can do this right over the shellac and I find it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way that it looks. The stains add a soft bit of color to the piece and it looks great.
> 
> After I finished these two, I decided to finish stapling up my patterns and and I then prepared the next set of boards for cutting by hot gluing the layers together. The stapler so far gets an A+++ rating from me and I was happy that after spending what I did on it, it did a great job. I printed all the boot patterns to fit onto the 10" boards and then, as I stated, hot glued them together into four layer packets. I am all ready to cut the next set of kits out.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the pattern packets up, and I have a couple of quick designs I want to draw. They will be a bit of a surprise for you in the following couple of days though so you will have to come back to see.
> 
> I slept in a bit today (until 7) and I am not really concerned about it. I worked until after nine yesterday so I don't feel like I am slagging and the extra sleep time was probably needed.
> 
> I love seeing everything fall into place like it is doing. It makes me happy to be able to see so many projects come together knowing that I have more on the horizon. My next order of business will be to update the site and get them up there for sale. I will work on that today too.
> 
> I hope you like them, as they were really both quite fun to do.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Those are really cool Sheila. The mouse and cheese plate is very clever, and I know several of the ladies in my family who would love the sea shell. Nice designs.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Coming Together*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where everything was falling into place. I had a lot of odds and ends to finish up with, but the satisfaction of seeing those project get done was really motivating and it kept me pushing to do more.
> I love when that happens.
> 
> I finally got the cheese tray photographed. In speaking with my editor, I also found out that I still had several weeks until it was due to be in New Jersey at the magazine. After running right on deadline since last fall, it was a strange feeling to actually have some breathing room regarding the project. I am beginning to wonder what is wrong with me?
> 
> The pictures came out nice, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am writing the instructions in such a way that it is not completely necessary to have the Corian insert. The wood I used for the tray was a beautiful piece of curly maple, and the mineral oil finish made it look even prettier. One could easily use the plain tray without the Corian piece, if they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think it came out nice.
> 
> The next project I finished up was the Seashell Candle Tray and Charms set. I had originally designed this tray as a request for a fellow Lumberjock, but never cut my own piece or made it into a packet. It has been so long since I have done the candle trays that I had almost forgotten how much fun they are to do. Here are the pictures of the finished tray and charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was made with ash - one of my favorites. I used mineral oil to finish and then sprayed a couple coats of shellac to seal it. It looks really pretty.
> 
> I wanted to see what this would look like with some soft colors on the shells, so I used the DecoArt medium and some acrylic paint to stain them. You can do this right over the shellac and I find it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way that it looks. The stains add a soft bit of color to the piece and it looks great.
> 
> After I finished these two, I decided to finish stapling up my patterns and and I then prepared the next set of boards for cutting by hot gluing the layers together. The stapler so far gets an A+++ rating from me and I was happy that after spending what I did on it, it did a great job. I printed all the boot patterns to fit onto the 10" boards and then, as I stated, hot glued them together into four layer packets. I am all ready to cut the next set of kits out.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the pattern packets up, and I have a couple of quick designs I want to draw. They will be a bit of a surprise for you in the following couple of days though so you will have to come back to see.
> 
> I slept in a bit today (until 7) and I am not really concerned about it. I worked until after nine yesterday so I don't feel like I am slagging and the extra sleep time was probably needed.
> 
> I love seeing everything fall into place like it is doing. It makes me happy to be able to see so many projects come together knowing that I have more on the horizon. My next order of business will be to update the site and get them up there for sale. I will work on that today too.
> 
> I hope you like them, as they were really both quite fun to do.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Like I said, the mouse and the cheese, oh yea! But, then, ALL you do is just awesome, so, there ya go. Keep on keepin on Sheila. Now, I've gotta taste fer some good wine, cheese n crackers fer some reason.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Coming Together*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where everything was falling into place. I had a lot of odds and ends to finish up with, but the satisfaction of seeing those project get done was really motivating and it kept me pushing to do more.
> I love when that happens.
> 
> I finally got the cheese tray photographed. In speaking with my editor, I also found out that I still had several weeks until it was due to be in New Jersey at the magazine. After running right on deadline since last fall, it was a strange feeling to actually have some breathing room regarding the project. I am beginning to wonder what is wrong with me?
> 
> The pictures came out nice, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am writing the instructions in such a way that it is not completely necessary to have the Corian insert. The wood I used for the tray was a beautiful piece of curly maple, and the mineral oil finish made it look even prettier. One could easily use the plain tray without the Corian piece, if they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think it came out nice.
> 
> The next project I finished up was the Seashell Candle Tray and Charms set. I had originally designed this tray as a request for a fellow Lumberjock, but never cut my own piece or made it into a packet. It has been so long since I have done the candle trays that I had almost forgotten how much fun they are to do. Here are the pictures of the finished tray and charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was made with ash - one of my favorites. I used mineral oil to finish and then sprayed a couple coats of shellac to seal it. It looks really pretty.
> 
> I wanted to see what this would look like with some soft colors on the shells, so I used the DecoArt medium and some acrylic paint to stain them. You can do this right over the shellac and I find it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way that it looks. The stains add a soft bit of color to the piece and it looks great.
> 
> After I finished these two, I decided to finish stapling up my patterns and and I then prepared the next set of boards for cutting by hot gluing the layers together. The stapler so far gets an A+++ rating from me and I was happy that after spending what I did on it, it did a great job. I printed all the boot patterns to fit onto the 10" boards and then, as I stated, hot glued them together into four layer packets. I am all ready to cut the next set of kits out.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the pattern packets up, and I have a couple of quick designs I want to draw. They will be a bit of a surprise for you in the following couple of days though so you will have to come back to see.
> 
> I slept in a bit today (until 7) and I am not really concerned about it. I worked until after nine yesterday so I don't feel like I am slagging and the extra sleep time was probably needed.
> 
> I love seeing everything fall into place like it is doing. It makes me happy to be able to see so many projects come together knowing that I have more on the horizon. My next order of business will be to update the site and get them up there for sale. I will work on that today too.
> 
> I hope you like them, as they were really both quite fun to do.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks, guys! The cheese tray will be in Creative Woodworks and Crafts in a couple of months and then I will be selling it on my site after that. I am glad you like it! It is fun and easy to do too! 

Sheila


----------



## jacob34

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Coming Together*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where everything was falling into place. I had a lot of odds and ends to finish up with, but the satisfaction of seeing those project get done was really motivating and it kept me pushing to do more.
> I love when that happens.
> 
> I finally got the cheese tray photographed. In speaking with my editor, I also found out that I still had several weeks until it was due to be in New Jersey at the magazine. After running right on deadline since last fall, it was a strange feeling to actually have some breathing room regarding the project. I am beginning to wonder what is wrong with me?
> 
> The pictures came out nice, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am writing the instructions in such a way that it is not completely necessary to have the Corian insert. The wood I used for the tray was a beautiful piece of curly maple, and the mineral oil finish made it look even prettier. One could easily use the plain tray without the Corian piece, if they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think it came out nice.
> 
> The next project I finished up was the Seashell Candle Tray and Charms set. I had originally designed this tray as a request for a fellow Lumberjock, but never cut my own piece or made it into a packet. It has been so long since I have done the candle trays that I had almost forgotten how much fun they are to do. Here are the pictures of the finished tray and charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was made with ash - one of my favorites. I used mineral oil to finish and then sprayed a couple coats of shellac to seal it. It looks really pretty.
> 
> I wanted to see what this would look like with some soft colors on the shells, so I used the DecoArt medium and some acrylic paint to stain them. You can do this right over the shellac and I find it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way that it looks. The stains add a soft bit of color to the piece and it looks great.
> 
> After I finished these two, I decided to finish stapling up my patterns and and I then prepared the next set of boards for cutting by hot gluing the layers together. The stapler so far gets an A+++ rating from me and I was happy that after spending what I did on it, it did a great job. I printed all the boot patterns to fit onto the 10" boards and then, as I stated, hot glued them together into four layer packets. I am all ready to cut the next set of kits out.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the pattern packets up, and I have a couple of quick designs I want to draw. They will be a bit of a surprise for you in the following couple of days though so you will have to come back to see.
> 
> I slept in a bit today (until 7) and I am not really concerned about it. I worked until after nine yesterday so I don't feel like I am slagging and the extra sleep time was probably needed.
> 
> I love seeing everything fall into place like it is doing. It makes me happy to be able to see so many projects come together knowing that I have more on the horizon. My next order of business will be to update the site and get them up there for sale. I will work on that today too.
> 
> I hope you like them, as they were really both quite fun to do.
> 
> Have a great day today!


they both are impressive I really like the cheese and mouse one though


----------



## scrollgirl

*And Now . . . Writing*

After all the production work over the weekend, it was good to take a break from the saw. Seeing the two projects getting finished up on Monday was a good feeling too. I really makes me feel like I am heading in the right direction.

But I am not one to sit on my accomplishments, and I know that there is still a lot of work to be done. I spent the day yesterday at the computer, writing the instructions for the seashell tray and also the calendar topper that is going to be put on the site with the next update.

The Seashell Candle Tray pattern was pretty much routine. I had much of it done already, but I still needed to add in the pictures as well as the painting instructions. It is pretty straight forward, and didn't take me too long to complete it. I was actually able to cross it off of my list by lunch time.

The calendar project was a bit more involved. Some of you may have remembered that I did the calendar topper for the magazine and it was presented in three parts. The first part being the topper itself and the overlays for the months of January and February. The second part included March through July and the final part covered August through December. Merging these instructions together so that they all make sense and were easy to follow was a bit of a challenge.










I pretty much got through it, although it took me most of the day. In the end, however, I really don't like my photos that I have of the calendar at all. While the first two are 'acceptable', they certainly aren't my best photography. But by the time that I figured that out, it was already after 8pm and too dark to start re-taking them.

I also have the problem that I had dropped the box of the overlays for January and February and I had to send the only pieces I had for the magazine to publish. Usually on a project such as this, I would have made two sets and I did so on the subsequent pieces, but I am still 'short' a piece or two from February, so I need to use the photographs that I took before they went out the door last September. Fortunately, those pictures are the best of the bunch and if I have to re-take the rest of them, I do have everything I need.

So I need to finish that up today, as well as work on the new free design that I am putting up on the site. That should certainly fill the day.

I wanted to share a photo that I received from a customer (Dennie York) of what she did with my Easter candle tray pattern. She took the individual characters from the tray and made them into ornaments and also embellished them with beads and stones. I think they look amazing!










As I look at them, I must admit to you all that my little all season tree is looking quite naked right now. With all that was going on, I didn't get anything up on it for Easter. I had it done up for St. Patrick's day, and the three week interval just wasn't long enough for me to worry about doing anything for the Easter holiday. Perhaps I will make a set of these for next year. I had asked Dennie and she said it would be fine to use her idea and make up a pattern packet of ornaments. It is definitely on my "to do" list for next year.

Today I will be finishing up the calendar packet as well as working on the new design. I got word yesterday that all my witch's hats and boots and pumpkins were received at the Artist's Club and good to go for the photography session for the catalog. I was really starting to worry because the package dropped off the tracking on the site for several days and it took much longer than I had anticipated for it to arrive. While I thought that I had plenty of time, it seems they came in right under the wire for the deadline, as the photography session is tomorrow and Friday. That would have been tragic if it would have missed. I don't even want to think about it.

It makes me want to get busy again and finish up cutting the kits and make sure I get them into the mail quite early. I want to be absolutely sure that they are there and waiting when the catalog is mailed. I had better get busy with finishing them up right after the site update.

So that is all today. Just a lot of writing and pulling the loose ends together. Not a bad way to spend the day, I think.

Hope you all have a good one too.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Nice Quick Little Project*

Yesterday was spent getting things ready for the site update. Between finishing up the patterns for the new stuff, designing and cutting the new free pattern that I am offering and even drawing up a couple of additional quick designs it kept me pretty busy.

I finished the pattern for the calendar topper and that is about ready to go. It came out to be 22 pages long, and includes all 12 months. I left the April and December months for Easter and Christmas respectively, as people can still put the 'generic' overlay pieces of flowers or garden for April and the snowman and skates for Christmas if they prefer. I still plan on doing add on patterns, which will include other themes like cats, horses, birthdays, etc. The add-ons will be very reasonably priced and nice if you want to have something special for a day or so (like a birthday or anniversary) or a theme, such as western or cabin or birds. I think they will go over well.

Another thing that I wanted to get finished up was a free pattern for my visitors to download. Some of you may remember a while back when I had found some cute cat shaped paper clips while surfing the web. I ordered some and they arrived only about a week ago. I think they were sent from Singapore and it took over a month for me to receive them and frankly, I had forgotten about them.

When they finally did arrive, I thought they were cute but wanted to have them at hand and where I could actually utilize them and see them. So I came up with an idea.

About two years ago I had designed a cute little bunny dish right around Easter. It was made from one piece of wood and it has an angled spiral cut in it so it is collapsible. You simple push on the bottom and it kind of locks into itself and makes a cute little novelty. Here is a picture of it:










While it is simple, it has been amazingly popular. You can cut it in a matter of minutes, and it is nice to hold small things like M & M's and jelly beans and other small candies. I have it on sale for Easter on my site and it is really selling well.

So I got the idea to make one of these to hold the kitty paper clips. I thought it would be the perfect way to display them without taking up a lot of room. Here is what I came up with:










It is made of ash. You can see how the layers of wood lock into each other.










The results is a fun little dish.










I was debating whether to add facial features or not, and for my own I opted not to. However, in thinking about it, I may add them in today and at least have the option there for people that want a face. It is easy enough and if people don't want it they can leave it a silhouette as shown here.

I also decided to draw up some sea life versions of these types of dishes. I think they would look good in a bathroom holding small guest soaps or cotton balls or anything of that nature. I need to cut them out today and get the pattern ready and add it in too. I think it will go nicely with the new candle tray.

With that said, I have a lot to do today. I got up early this morning, but there were issues with my camera that I had to deal with, as the pictures were arriving on my computer corrupted. I had to do some research on it, and I wound up reformatting and I hope that resolves the problem but my camera is several years old and it may just be that it is time to start looking for a new one. I use it every day and that seems to be something that I can't really do without. For now though, the problem is fixed and I hope it will last a bit longer.

Have a great Thursday today.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Quick Little Project*
> 
> Yesterday was spent getting things ready for the site update. Between finishing up the patterns for the new stuff, designing and cutting the new free pattern that I am offering and even drawing up a couple of additional quick designs it kept me pretty busy.
> 
> I finished the pattern for the calendar topper and that is about ready to go. It came out to be 22 pages long, and includes all 12 months. I left the April and December months for Easter and Christmas respectively, as people can still put the 'generic' overlay pieces of flowers or garden for April and the snowman and skates for Christmas if they prefer. I still plan on doing add on patterns, which will include other themes like cats, horses, birthdays, etc. The add-ons will be very reasonably priced and nice if you want to have something special for a day or so (like a birthday or anniversary) or a theme, such as western or cabin or birds. I think they will go over well.
> 
> Another thing that I wanted to get finished up was a free pattern for my visitors to download. Some of you may remember a while back when I had found some cute cat shaped paper clips while surfing the web. I ordered some and they arrived only about a week ago. I think they were sent from Singapore and it took over a month for me to receive them and frankly, I had forgotten about them.
> 
> When they finally did arrive, I thought they were cute but wanted to have them at hand and where I could actually utilize them and see them. So I came up with an idea.
> 
> About two years ago I had designed a cute little bunny dish right around Easter. It was made from one piece of wood and it has an angled spiral cut in it so it is collapsible. You simple push on the bottom and it kind of locks into itself and makes a cute little novelty. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is simple, it has been amazingly popular. You can cut it in a matter of minutes, and it is nice to hold small things like M & M's and jelly beans and other small candies. I have it on sale for Easter on my site and it is really selling well.
> 
> So I got the idea to make one of these to hold the kitty paper clips. I thought it would be the perfect way to display them without taking up a lot of room. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of ash. You can see how the layers of wood lock into each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is a fun little dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating whether to add facial features or not, and for my own I opted not to. However, in thinking about it, I may add them in today and at least have the option there for people that want a face. It is easy enough and if people don't want it they can leave it a silhouette as shown here.
> 
> I also decided to draw up some sea life versions of these types of dishes. I think they would look good in a bathroom holding small guest soaps or cotton balls or anything of that nature. I need to cut them out today and get the pattern ready and add it in too. I think it will go nicely with the new candle tray.
> 
> With that said, I have a lot to do today. I got up early this morning, but there were issues with my camera that I had to deal with, as the pictures were arriving on my computer corrupted. I had to do some research on it, and I wound up reformatting and I hope that resolves the problem but my camera is several years old and it may just be that it is time to start looking for a new one. I use it every day and that seems to be something that I can't really do without. For now though, the problem is fixed and I hope it will last a bit longer.
> 
> Have a great Thursday today.


fer some reason, it looks like you like cats…........lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Quick Little Project*
> 
> Yesterday was spent getting things ready for the site update. Between finishing up the patterns for the new stuff, designing and cutting the new free pattern that I am offering and even drawing up a couple of additional quick designs it kept me pretty busy.
> 
> I finished the pattern for the calendar topper and that is about ready to go. It came out to be 22 pages long, and includes all 12 months. I left the April and December months for Easter and Christmas respectively, as people can still put the 'generic' overlay pieces of flowers or garden for April and the snowman and skates for Christmas if they prefer. I still plan on doing add on patterns, which will include other themes like cats, horses, birthdays, etc. The add-ons will be very reasonably priced and nice if you want to have something special for a day or so (like a birthday or anniversary) or a theme, such as western or cabin or birds. I think they will go over well.
> 
> Another thing that I wanted to get finished up was a free pattern for my visitors to download. Some of you may remember a while back when I had found some cute cat shaped paper clips while surfing the web. I ordered some and they arrived only about a week ago. I think they were sent from Singapore and it took over a month for me to receive them and frankly, I had forgotten about them.
> 
> When they finally did arrive, I thought they were cute but wanted to have them at hand and where I could actually utilize them and see them. So I came up with an idea.
> 
> About two years ago I had designed a cute little bunny dish right around Easter. It was made from one piece of wood and it has an angled spiral cut in it so it is collapsible. You simple push on the bottom and it kind of locks into itself and makes a cute little novelty. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is simple, it has been amazingly popular. You can cut it in a matter of minutes, and it is nice to hold small things like M & M's and jelly beans and other small candies. I have it on sale for Easter on my site and it is really selling well.
> 
> So I got the idea to make one of these to hold the kitty paper clips. I thought it would be the perfect way to display them without taking up a lot of room. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of ash. You can see how the layers of wood lock into each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is a fun little dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating whether to add facial features or not, and for my own I opted not to. However, in thinking about it, I may add them in today and at least have the option there for people that want a face. It is easy enough and if people don't want it they can leave it a silhouette as shown here.
> 
> I also decided to draw up some sea life versions of these types of dishes. I think they would look good in a bathroom holding small guest soaps or cotton balls or anything of that nature. I need to cut them out today and get the pattern ready and add it in too. I think it will go nicely with the new candle tray.
> 
> With that said, I have a lot to do today. I got up early this morning, but there were issues with my camera that I had to deal with, as the pictures were arriving on my computer corrupted. I had to do some research on it, and I wound up reformatting and I hope that resolves the problem but my camera is several years old and it may just be that it is time to start looking for a new one. I use it every day and that seems to be something that I can't really do without. For now though, the problem is fixed and I hope it will last a bit longer.
> 
> Have a great Thursday today.


I know, Roger. I probably overdo the 'cat theme' in my patterns. But I do have some non-cat things that I am cutting today. Sometimes I just can't help myself! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Quick Little Project*
> 
> Yesterday was spent getting things ready for the site update. Between finishing up the patterns for the new stuff, designing and cutting the new free pattern that I am offering and even drawing up a couple of additional quick designs it kept me pretty busy.
> 
> I finished the pattern for the calendar topper and that is about ready to go. It came out to be 22 pages long, and includes all 12 months. I left the April and December months for Easter and Christmas respectively, as people can still put the 'generic' overlay pieces of flowers or garden for April and the snowman and skates for Christmas if they prefer. I still plan on doing add on patterns, which will include other themes like cats, horses, birthdays, etc. The add-ons will be very reasonably priced and nice if you want to have something special for a day or so (like a birthday or anniversary) or a theme, such as western or cabin or birds. I think they will go over well.
> 
> Another thing that I wanted to get finished up was a free pattern for my visitors to download. Some of you may remember a while back when I had found some cute cat shaped paper clips while surfing the web. I ordered some and they arrived only about a week ago. I think they were sent from Singapore and it took over a month for me to receive them and frankly, I had forgotten about them.
> 
> When they finally did arrive, I thought they were cute but wanted to have them at hand and where I could actually utilize them and see them. So I came up with an idea.
> 
> About two years ago I had designed a cute little bunny dish right around Easter. It was made from one piece of wood and it has an angled spiral cut in it so it is collapsible. You simple push on the bottom and it kind of locks into itself and makes a cute little novelty. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is simple, it has been amazingly popular. You can cut it in a matter of minutes, and it is nice to hold small things like M & M's and jelly beans and other small candies. I have it on sale for Easter on my site and it is really selling well.
> 
> So I got the idea to make one of these to hold the kitty paper clips. I thought it would be the perfect way to display them without taking up a lot of room. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of ash. You can see how the layers of wood lock into each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is a fun little dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating whether to add facial features or not, and for my own I opted not to. However, in thinking about it, I may add them in today and at least have the option there for people that want a face. It is easy enough and if people don't want it they can leave it a silhouette as shown here.
> 
> I also decided to draw up some sea life versions of these types of dishes. I think they would look good in a bathroom holding small guest soaps or cotton balls or anything of that nature. I need to cut them out today and get the pattern ready and add it in too. I think it will go nicely with the new candle tray.
> 
> With that said, I have a lot to do today. I got up early this morning, but there were issues with my camera that I had to deal with, as the pictures were arriving on my computer corrupted. I had to do some research on it, and I wound up reformatting and I hope that resolves the problem but my camera is several years old and it may just be that it is time to start looking for a new one. I use it every day and that seems to be something that I can't really do without. For now though, the problem is fixed and I hope it will last a bit longer.
> 
> Have a great Thursday today.


Clever…

Guessing… #3 blade @ 5* ??


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Quick Little Project*
> 
> Yesterday was spent getting things ready for the site update. Between finishing up the patterns for the new stuff, designing and cutting the new free pattern that I am offering and even drawing up a couple of additional quick designs it kept me pretty busy.
> 
> I finished the pattern for the calendar topper and that is about ready to go. It came out to be 22 pages long, and includes all 12 months. I left the April and December months for Easter and Christmas respectively, as people can still put the 'generic' overlay pieces of flowers or garden for April and the snowman and skates for Christmas if they prefer. I still plan on doing add on patterns, which will include other themes like cats, horses, birthdays, etc. The add-ons will be very reasonably priced and nice if you want to have something special for a day or so (like a birthday or anniversary) or a theme, such as western or cabin or birds. I think they will go over well.
> 
> Another thing that I wanted to get finished up was a free pattern for my visitors to download. Some of you may remember a while back when I had found some cute cat shaped paper clips while surfing the web. I ordered some and they arrived only about a week ago. I think they were sent from Singapore and it took over a month for me to receive them and frankly, I had forgotten about them.
> 
> When they finally did arrive, I thought they were cute but wanted to have them at hand and where I could actually utilize them and see them. So I came up with an idea.
> 
> About two years ago I had designed a cute little bunny dish right around Easter. It was made from one piece of wood and it has an angled spiral cut in it so it is collapsible. You simple push on the bottom and it kind of locks into itself and makes a cute little novelty. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is simple, it has been amazingly popular. You can cut it in a matter of minutes, and it is nice to hold small things like M & M's and jelly beans and other small candies. I have it on sale for Easter on my site and it is really selling well.
> 
> So I got the idea to make one of these to hold the kitty paper clips. I thought it would be the perfect way to display them without taking up a lot of room. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of ash. You can see how the layers of wood lock into each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is a fun little dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating whether to add facial features or not, and for my own I opted not to. However, in thinking about it, I may add them in today and at least have the option there for people that want a face. It is easy enough and if people don't want it they can leave it a silhouette as shown here.
> 
> I also decided to draw up some sea life versions of these types of dishes. I think they would look good in a bathroom holding small guest soaps or cotton balls or anything of that nature. I need to cut them out today and get the pattern ready and add it in too. I think it will go nicely with the new candle tray.
> 
> With that said, I have a lot to do today. I got up early this morning, but there were issues with my camera that I had to deal with, as the pictures were arriving on my computer corrupted. I had to do some research on it, and I wound up reformatting and I hope that resolves the problem but my camera is several years old and it may just be that it is time to start looking for a new one. I use it every day and that seems to be something that I can't really do without. For now though, the problem is fixed and I hope it will last a bit longer.
> 
> Have a great Thursday today.


My favorite Mach blades by Olson in size #3 reverse at a 3 degree angle. Five degrees is really a bit steep and the dish isn't deep enough. 

I am glad you like.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*And Yet Another Idea . . *

After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.

Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.

I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.

The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)

In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!

But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:










They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.

I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.










I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.

Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.

Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.

I wish you all a good day today.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


you are on to a good thing here sheila

these 'bowls' are very nice

just keep thse two in the bathroom

i would think candy
if they were on the coffee table
were i fortunate to come for a visit

i'd hate to spit soap on you floor


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Yes, David - the soap looks pretty appetizing, doesn't it?? When I used to get my mouth washed out with soap as a kid, they didn't use such nice ones. They used Naptha. If I were really ambitious (and had more time) I could scroll some shell shaped ones, or starfish. That would be cool! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Hi Sheila,

You reminded me of having my mouth washed out with soap once, when I was a kid…now days that would probaby be considered child abuse.

It sounds as though it happened to you fairly often…were you a bad child?

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Of course it would, Lee! How many of us 'older' people could relate to the scene in "A Christmas Story" where Ralphie sat there with the soap in his mouth?










For me and my friends this was a way of life. I bet 90 per cent of the parents of the 50's would be considered "abusive" by today's standards.

But heck, I didn't swear unless I wanted to taste that crummy brown naptha soap! It didn't take much for me to learn.

Ahh . . . childhood memories! 

Sheila


----------



## gfadvm

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


I don't know anything about scrollsawing but I LOVE the pic of the Easter cat!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Why thank you! I found several fun cats for Easter and I enjoy sharing my silly pictures in between project. I am glad you like them too!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *And Yet Another Idea . . *
> 
> After a full day of working yesterday, I am still finishing up the site update. Sometimes I think that my own ideas are the things that slow me down the most.
> 
> Just when I think I am getting caught up, it seems that I have another idea and then I try to get it finished and include it in the current deadline. If I don't, I start to feel that I am not trying my hardest and I get disappointed with myself. So I push.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I participated in neighborhood craft sales and teddy bear shows. It would always seem that the week before these shows were when I would have some of my best ideas. I would then struggle to do everything that I could before the deadline would arrive, and as a result I would feel quite apprehensive. I have felt this the last couple of days and it just goes to show me that I need to relax and do what I have and let things be.
> 
> The 'brain child' of these past couple of days has been a set of little sea life dishes, much like the kitty dish that I showed yesterday. I love these little dishes. They are fun to make and can hold anything from candy to small soap to spare change. They require little time and effort so the results come quickly and there is a great deal of satisfaction and accomplishment in making them. I had originally designed the bunny dish (my first one) just before I joined here at Lumberjocks about two years ago. Initially, I was going to make an entire line of them, but as usual there were other projects that sidetracked me and I never really got around to doing them. (There are so many undeveloped ideas in my head that I don't think that I will ever get them ALL out!)
> 
> In any case, when I finished up the seashell candle tray last week, I thought it would be nice to make a couple of these little dishes to match the tray. That way they would make a cool looking little set for a seaside cottage or a bathroom. I started to think with a "Just do it!" mentality and got it in my head to get going on these dishes. If only there weren't more hours in the day!
> 
> But they are done for the most part. I am (once again) finishing up the pattern packet today. It was quite overcast yesterday and I was too lazy to change the light bulbs to photography light bulbs and the pictures came out extremely yellow. I did what I could in Photoshop and the pictures are good enough for here, but I need to retake them today and finish assembling the (LAST!) pattern packet for this update. Here is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done again in ash, which I love working with. I filled them with cotton balls and little squares of colored glycerin soap. Finding the soap was another 'adventure' (more like a scavenger hunt!) After looking at several places around here for those little guest soaps, I finally got the idea to buy bars of glycerin soap and cut it on the scroll saw into small squares for the picture. I think it looks cool (kind of like Jell-o though!) and was very inexpensive.
> 
> I also decided to add some color to these figures, although I don't know how much you can tell with this picture. The sea horse is a beautiful new golden yellow from DecoArt called Butterscotch and the scallop shell is another new color called Coral Blush. With all the yellow overtones of the picture, it is hard to see the true color. When I take them again, I will post the pictures in my gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on doing some production cutting today. The boots are next in line and waiting. But that will have to wait another day. I am going to finish up this pattern and get that website updated first and get my newsletter out. I am partially through the instructions and they shouldn't take very long. The update should be ready to go live today.
> 
> Being busy is good, but sometimes overwhelming. As always, I try to look at the glass as half full and I am grateful for having so many ideas and things to do. I only need to learn not to feel so overwhelmed when my brain works faster than my hands at making new things. I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Today looks beautiful and sunny out. It will be a good day with lots of natural light and I will be able to get some nice pictures I think. Keith helped me with the calendar pictures the other day and they came out wonderful (you will be able to see the new ones on the site after the update) I am very lucky to have a partner who not only has the ability, but is willing to help me when I get overwhelmed like this (AND may I add - do a better job that I did originally!) He understands more about the photography stuff than I do, as you can see by his pen photos. I am very fortunate.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Yes… and when you felt a switch or hand on your butt when you really did something bad did a job that you would NOT soon forget… (I can't imagine you knowing that, though)...

"Spare the Rod, Spoil the Child" has no meaning today… and it is STILL needed badly!

... as the world turns …

*Happy Easter / Passover…*


----------



## scrollgirl

*Holiday Preparations and Finishing Up*

This is my second attempt at the blog this morning. I had one partially written and something came up on my computer that made me shut down my browser and when I got back it was gone. Its a bit frustrating, seeing as things are supposed to be saved every so often, but sometimes things just happen.

It wasn't that exciting of a post anyway, as while yesterday I accomplished quite a bit, most of what I did was website stuff and pattern packet writing and stuff behind the scenes. That doesn't really make for good writing, I am afraid.

But it was a good day.

The pattern packets are all finished, the web site is all updated, and we even packaged up our latest projects to be shipped to the magazine for publication (Keith made some cool ornaments and I had the mouse cheese tray.) We won't be able to schedule a pick up before Tuesday, as many things like deliveries are closed here on Monday due to the holiday, but it feels good to have everything in order and ready to go.

Today I plan to do some cooking and baking, as we are expected at Keith's parents tonight for dinner and going to go to Bernie and Ellen's (my friends in Digby) for Easter dinner tomorrow afternoon. In between that I plan to work on some of the next production cutting and push that pile a little bit. I am setting my goals low, but I figure even if I spend an hour here or there to get started on it, it will lessen the time I need to finish when I give it the big push on Monday. My hopes are that on Monday I will get the majority of the second set of cutting done (the boots) and then I will only need to finish up the pumpkins, which are the simplest designs of all.

As with the hats, I need to cut 1200 pieces for the kits of the boots. While the kits aren't due in the warehouse in Ohio until mid-May, after seeing how long the original pieces took to reach the offices in Portland, Oregon showed me that I am far better off getting things done ahead of time rather than wait until the bitter end. Ideally, I will have all the pieces cut by the end of next week, and the kits in the post soon after that. Ideally, that is.

I was finally able to post my Calendar Project on the site and offer the patterns up for sale. I began designing it in September, and the project spanned over three issues of the magazine. The final installment was published about a month ago and I am now safe to be able to sell it myself and present it on my site. In seeing everything together like that, I had forgotten how much I liked it and I am excited to see how it does. As soon as the production work is done, I want to get to work on making some additional overlay packages with some other themes that people can use with their set. I am excited about that and look forward to working on them.

Then I need to start thinking about Christmas and the holiday issue. That deadline is up next, after the issue which will carry the cheese tray. I have some ideas but need to still think about it more and figure out what will be the best thing to submit. We shall see . . .

So I am going to get going on the stuff I need to do today. I hope you all have a good and productive day and are enjoying some nice weather. It is beautiful here, albeit cool, but sunny and very 'spring-like' outside. Last night we went for a walk and the sky was clear and the full moon was so bright it was almost like daylight. Very pretty and nice.

Have a good day and have fun!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Preparations and Finishing Up*
> 
> This is my second attempt at the blog this morning. I had one partially written and something came up on my computer that made me shut down my browser and when I got back it was gone. Its a bit frustrating, seeing as things are supposed to be saved every so often, but sometimes things just happen.
> 
> It wasn't that exciting of a post anyway, as while yesterday I accomplished quite a bit, most of what I did was website stuff and pattern packet writing and stuff behind the scenes. That doesn't really make for good writing, I am afraid.
> 
> But it was a good day.
> 
> The pattern packets are all finished, the web site is all updated, and we even packaged up our latest projects to be shipped to the magazine for publication (Keith made some cool ornaments and I had the mouse cheese tray.) We won't be able to schedule a pick up before Tuesday, as many things like deliveries are closed here on Monday due to the holiday, but it feels good to have everything in order and ready to go.
> 
> Today I plan to do some cooking and baking, as we are expected at Keith's parents tonight for dinner and going to go to Bernie and Ellen's (my friends in Digby) for Easter dinner tomorrow afternoon. In between that I plan to work on some of the next production cutting and push that pile a little bit. I am setting my goals low, but I figure even if I spend an hour here or there to get started on it, it will lessen the time I need to finish when I give it the big push on Monday. My hopes are that on Monday I will get the majority of the second set of cutting done (the boots) and then I will only need to finish up the pumpkins, which are the simplest designs of all.
> 
> As with the hats, I need to cut 1200 pieces for the kits of the boots. While the kits aren't due in the warehouse in Ohio until mid-May, after seeing how long the original pieces took to reach the offices in Portland, Oregon showed me that I am far better off getting things done ahead of time rather than wait until the bitter end. Ideally, I will have all the pieces cut by the end of next week, and the kits in the post soon after that. Ideally, that is.
> 
> I was finally able to post my Calendar Project on the site and offer the patterns up for sale. I began designing it in September, and the project spanned over three issues of the magazine. The final installment was published about a month ago and I am now safe to be able to sell it myself and present it on my site. In seeing everything together like that, I had forgotten how much I liked it and I am excited to see how it does. As soon as the production work is done, I want to get to work on making some additional overlay packages with some other themes that people can use with their set. I am excited about that and look forward to working on them.
> 
> Then I need to start thinking about Christmas and the holiday issue. That deadline is up next, after the issue which will carry the cheese tray. I have some ideas but need to still think about it more and figure out what will be the best thing to submit. We shall see . . .
> 
> So I am going to get going on the stuff I need to do today. I hope you all have a good and productive day and are enjoying some nice weather. It is beautiful here, albeit cool, but sunny and very 'spring-like' outside. Last night we went for a walk and the sky was clear and the full moon was so bright it was almost like daylight. Very pretty and nice.
> 
> Have a good day and have fun!


What do you call these animals? Chibuncas? ;-)


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Preparations and Finishing Up*
> 
> This is my second attempt at the blog this morning. I had one partially written and something came up on my computer that made me shut down my browser and when I got back it was gone. Its a bit frustrating, seeing as things are supposed to be saved every so often, but sometimes things just happen.
> 
> It wasn't that exciting of a post anyway, as while yesterday I accomplished quite a bit, most of what I did was website stuff and pattern packet writing and stuff behind the scenes. That doesn't really make for good writing, I am afraid.
> 
> But it was a good day.
> 
> The pattern packets are all finished, the web site is all updated, and we even packaged up our latest projects to be shipped to the magazine for publication (Keith made some cool ornaments and I had the mouse cheese tray.) We won't be able to schedule a pick up before Tuesday, as many things like deliveries are closed here on Monday due to the holiday, but it feels good to have everything in order and ready to go.
> 
> Today I plan to do some cooking and baking, as we are expected at Keith's parents tonight for dinner and going to go to Bernie and Ellen's (my friends in Digby) for Easter dinner tomorrow afternoon. In between that I plan to work on some of the next production cutting and push that pile a little bit. I am setting my goals low, but I figure even if I spend an hour here or there to get started on it, it will lessen the time I need to finish when I give it the big push on Monday. My hopes are that on Monday I will get the majority of the second set of cutting done (the boots) and then I will only need to finish up the pumpkins, which are the simplest designs of all.
> 
> As with the hats, I need to cut 1200 pieces for the kits of the boots. While the kits aren't due in the warehouse in Ohio until mid-May, after seeing how long the original pieces took to reach the offices in Portland, Oregon showed me that I am far better off getting things done ahead of time rather than wait until the bitter end. Ideally, I will have all the pieces cut by the end of next week, and the kits in the post soon after that. Ideally, that is.
> 
> I was finally able to post my Calendar Project on the site and offer the patterns up for sale. I began designing it in September, and the project spanned over three issues of the magazine. The final installment was published about a month ago and I am now safe to be able to sell it myself and present it on my site. In seeing everything together like that, I had forgotten how much I liked it and I am excited to see how it does. As soon as the production work is done, I want to get to work on making some additional overlay packages with some other themes that people can use with their set. I am excited about that and look forward to working on them.
> 
> Then I need to start thinking about Christmas and the holiday issue. That deadline is up next, after the issue which will carry the cheese tray. I have some ideas but need to still think about it more and figure out what will be the best thing to submit. We shall see . . .
> 
> So I am going to get going on the stuff I need to do today. I hope you all have a good and productive day and are enjoying some nice weather. It is beautiful here, albeit cool, but sunny and very 'spring-like' outside. Last night we went for a walk and the sky was clear and the full moon was so bright it was almost like daylight. Very pretty and nice.
> 
> Have a good day and have fun!


I like those *Kitbunchicks!*

Look like purebreads too! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Holiday Preparations and Finishing Up*
> 
> This is my second attempt at the blog this morning. I had one partially written and something came up on my computer that made me shut down my browser and when I got back it was gone. Its a bit frustrating, seeing as things are supposed to be saved every so often, but sometimes things just happen.
> 
> It wasn't that exciting of a post anyway, as while yesterday I accomplished quite a bit, most of what I did was website stuff and pattern packet writing and stuff behind the scenes. That doesn't really make for good writing, I am afraid.
> 
> But it was a good day.
> 
> The pattern packets are all finished, the web site is all updated, and we even packaged up our latest projects to be shipped to the magazine for publication (Keith made some cool ornaments and I had the mouse cheese tray.) We won't be able to schedule a pick up before Tuesday, as many things like deliveries are closed here on Monday due to the holiday, but it feels good to have everything in order and ready to go.
> 
> Today I plan to do some cooking and baking, as we are expected at Keith's parents tonight for dinner and going to go to Bernie and Ellen's (my friends in Digby) for Easter dinner tomorrow afternoon. In between that I plan to work on some of the next production cutting and push that pile a little bit. I am setting my goals low, but I figure even if I spend an hour here or there to get started on it, it will lessen the time I need to finish when I give it the big push on Monday. My hopes are that on Monday I will get the majority of the second set of cutting done (the boots) and then I will only need to finish up the pumpkins, which are the simplest designs of all.
> 
> As with the hats, I need to cut 1200 pieces for the kits of the boots. While the kits aren't due in the warehouse in Ohio until mid-May, after seeing how long the original pieces took to reach the offices in Portland, Oregon showed me that I am far better off getting things done ahead of time rather than wait until the bitter end. Ideally, I will have all the pieces cut by the end of next week, and the kits in the post soon after that. Ideally, that is.
> 
> I was finally able to post my Calendar Project on the site and offer the patterns up for sale. I began designing it in September, and the project spanned over three issues of the magazine. The final installment was published about a month ago and I am now safe to be able to sell it myself and present it on my site. In seeing everything together like that, I had forgotten how much I liked it and I am excited to see how it does. As soon as the production work is done, I want to get to work on making some additional overlay packages with some other themes that people can use with their set. I am excited about that and look forward to working on them.
> 
> Then I need to start thinking about Christmas and the holiday issue. That deadline is up next, after the issue which will carry the cheese tray. I have some ideas but need to still think about it more and figure out what will be the best thing to submit. We shall see . . .
> 
> So I am going to get going on the stuff I need to do today. I hope you all have a good and productive day and are enjoying some nice weather. It is beautiful here, albeit cool, but sunny and very 'spring-like' outside. Last night we went for a walk and the sky was clear and the full moon was so bright it was almost like daylight. Very pretty and nice.
> 
> Have a good day and have fun!


I LIKE that name Joe!!  It is fitting! Have a great Easter (and you too, Erwin!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Good Days*

Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.

I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.

Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.

Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.

Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.

I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.

Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.

I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!












Happy Easter, from the cats on the deck


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks, Martyn! You too! If it doesn't stop snowing, we will have to replace the pitchfork with a shovel. (That picture of the kitties is "Wood" related, too. Very clever!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


enjoy your day too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


LOL, David! That's a great one!  Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## gfadvm

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


You may make a 'cat guy' out of me yet! Train them to do something (fetch,attack,sit/stay) and I'll be hooked. The worst thing about outdoor cats is they will kill all the ground nesting birds.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


I can get my kitties to do more than the average cat, I think. Richard will be "the baby" on command. When I ask him to "Be the baby" he (most of the time) rolls on his back, belly up and tilts his head. One of his many talents . . .

My three are all quite social and entertaining, even when others are around. But then again . . . is it they who have trained me? Humm . . . . . I wonder . . . .


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


A dog has a master, a cat has staff.


----------



## gfadvm

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a good mix of fun and work. It was a beautiful day out with warm sunshine and cool air. My kitty Pancakes definitely has 'spring fever' and is anxious to come out on the small deck with me and sit.
> 
> I don't let my kitties outside at all, except on the deck when I am with them. After growing up in Chicago and seeing the horrible things that happen to outdoor cats, as well as hearing stories of pets here that are either harmed by other animals or vehicles, I don't take any chances.
> 
> Coco and Rich don't have a lot of interest in venturing out. On the occasion, they will come out on the deck when invited, but are cautious and skittish. They usually only last a couple of minutes before something spooks them into scuttling back into the house.
> 
> Pancakes on the other hand, loves the outdoors and love to sit on the deck and plays a game with me where he scampers down the steps and rolls around in the grass. He has never taken off, but as the season goes on, he gets braver and braver and I am afraid of losing him if he chooses to bolt. We have woods behind us and who knows what evil lurks there. I usually give him 'three strikes' of running down the steps and then he is put back inside. In the beginning of the year, it is a battle of wills and his stays outdoors are quite short. But as the season progresses, he does make the connection that running equals going inside and he settles nicely and sits out there with me on the nice days. It is our time together and very quiet and pleasant. I try to do things like hand sanding out there and it is nice to have my furry companion with me on the nice days, soaking up the sun. I look forward to those times again, as the weather gets warmer.
> 
> Today however, as I look outside, there is a light SNOW falling as I write. It is a fine-grained variety and is barely covering the cars and the pavement, but it is white all the same. It is early though, and it will be several hours before we leave for dinner at our friends' house. By then, we will probably only need a light jacket.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday, as well as had fun. It was a really good day. I made crepes for Keith's mom's birthday and we had a wonderful evening of visiting and eating rappie pie over at their place. I also made some Caramel Sticky Buns and gave some to our neighbor Lee for his breakfast this morning. I, of course, had one this morning with my coffee and it was a yummy treat. I even got a bit of cutting in, starting to work on the boots for the production cutting. It is good to push the pile and get things done.
> 
> Today, I feel relaxed and content. I have some cooking to do before leaving this afternoon, and I don't know if I will be getting much else done, but that is OK. My goals for the day work-wise are low and I look forward to the visit and evening ahead. Life is good.
> 
> I wish those of you who celebrate Easter a happy day. For those of you who don't, I wish you a good day too. It is good to take time for family and friends, or even just for yourself to relax and enjoy things in your life. After all, isn't that what we are working for in the first place?
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Martyn, That is SO true!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Work *

After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.

There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.

In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.

I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.










I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?

Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


The cats are delightful. Good Morning Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Good morning to you Ham!  I could really relate to this picture. Every time we set a box down one of the three cats claims it. They just sit in it like these cats and look around. There is something about boxes and cats, I suppose . . .

Have a good one!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


I don't think I've ever seen a cat that didn't like a box of any size…. They seem to try n get into it no matter how small or large…. lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Here's Rich in a shoebox. I finally made a sign for it for him. He loved it!









Here he found a box on the dryer. (Look at his knees!) LOL










Here he is in my painting bag. (Kind of like a box)










And finally, he is settled. We don't have a window like that here, but it sure was his "happy place!"










Silly kitty!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Good morning Sheila, Just wanted to let you know the I have the pictures from Saratoga Springs posted here in the review section and also on FB . Thanks again for the quick come back on my order over the weekend. We have 5 cats and I couldn't keep up with them to take pictures of their antics!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


Thanks, Rick. I set the orders as a priority (as always!) I need to take some time to look at the pictures. I didn't hang around on the computer much yesterday but I will definitely check them out. I love seeing pictures of the shows and appreciate you putting them there! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work *
> 
> After a fun (and lazy) weekend, it is time for me to get back to work. We had a wonderful visit and dinner again yesterday but it is time to get back to things and get productive again. It snowed most of the day yesterday, and in Digby, there was even need for some shoveling as we saw. For the most part the roads weren't too bad though and even though it was wet, it didn't seem that icy. It is definitely one of the snowiest Easters that I can remember. But looking out this morning, it is back to what I would call a normal spring day. It is wet and rainy, but there isn't a hint of snow anywhere.
> 
> There is much ahead for me, and I realize that if I don't get to it, it won't be long before I fall behind and then I am playing 'catch up.' I didn't do much at all in the line of work yesterday except fill orders. I have a couple of orders to mail out, but the post office is still closed today. They like to do that here in Canada. It seems that there are more holidays here that carry over to Monday than there are in the states. Maybe it just seems that way.
> 
> In any case, I am actually going to keep this short today (really and truly.) I hope you all had a nice weekend and got a chance to relax too. I plan on working on the production cutting of the boots today and all is ready to go. It would be nice if I could put a dent in that pile and finish up with the second phase of that by tomorrow. I had a restless night last night and didn't get much sleep and I don't feel my usual energetic self today. Probably due to all the sweets I ate over the past couple of day. I hope to feel better after the second cup of coffee starts cruising through my veins. Mind over matter, I suppose.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a fun picture that I saw in my cyber-travels. It doesn't really relate to anything in particular, but I saw it and I thought it was funny and would be good to brighten your Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad so many of you enjoy all the silliness that I put here. I enjoy finding it and sharing it with you and seeing what you post here too. After all - all business and no play would not be as much fun. And while I really do love to work, it is good to have some distractions now and then to make me (and everyone else) smile. After all - isn't being happy what life is all about?
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday!


That's good!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Under the Weather a Little*

Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.

I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.

When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.










I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.

But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.

I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Feel better, Sheila

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


hope ya feel better. looks like you had a good doctor lookin over ya…


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


take it easy sheila

pace yourself

i'm still amazed at the speed
that paint dries
been watching it for 12 years
and it still wins

maybe you need more exercise
or some yoga


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Get well soon, Sheila









Looks like Scroll Saw withdrawl symptoms to me, nurse.
20cc of sawdust, every 2 hours.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you all! David - I will try that. I will probably be able to see how much dust has accumulated under the couch, though. Humm . . .

Martyn - I need to head to the post office and bank to transfer money to pay my taxes (perhaps that is what is ailing me!) Then I do plan to spend the afternoon cutting boots on the saw. I have some good music lined up for the task. I want to keep moving that pile.

I love the pictures!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Looks like your medical was at hand to give you the best care possible!

That's why you're feeling BETTER!

Take care!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


seems to me you have a very good nurse around …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


... meant to say "medical team"...

Haste makes Waste…. duh…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


pray you get well soon


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Under the Weather a Little*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a bit under the weather. It was one of those days where I started out feeling kind of icky and it just never got any better.
> 
> I went through my regular morning routine and later in the afternoon helped a friend out with her computer, but after that I felt rather flat and decided to lay down a bit. I had a bad night previously and couldn't tell if I was just tired or what was going on.
> 
> When I awoke I felt no better, and was just as tired, so I laid low for the evening and called it a night early. So much for my plans of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel up to doing anything that required any type of concentration at all. Running a scroll saw included. I think that sometimes we just need to know when to slow down.
> 
> But today (so far) I feel a bit better. It is kind of too early to tell. I am going to go slow and see what the day brings and try to get back on track. Since I don't really have a fever or anything like that, perhaps it was just too much running and I only need to slow down a bit. We will see.
> 
> I am certain that I will be on the mend soon and back to my chipper self. I didn't even really want to write about it today but I didn't want people to worry when I didn't post. I am going to see what the day brings and go from there. Who knows? Maybe I will accomplish something after all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you too Joe and Dennis!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress Report*

I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that. 

I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.

In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.

We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.

I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.

Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.

So I am on the mend and ready for the race.










I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!

Have a wonderful Wednesday!

When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


Ready when you are, see you on the track!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


LOL! Love it, Martyn! See you at the finish! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


Darn, I did not know they made helmets that small, I had better not let Barnaby see this or he will want
one. Thank you for sharing and have a good day.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


COOL cat helmets! What next?! LOL

Golly, whenever I want to transfer funds, I just do it on the Internet… no pain or strain…
... maybe, with it between countries, it makes a big difference… I have never done that. LOL

Do you pay taxes to both countries as well?

Heaven forbid!

It's that time again!! I'd better get busy… LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


there I told you to beef up the Mustang ….. now you are in truble 
but makes it a more interresting race … 
ladyes and gentlemen start your engines !!!!

there is a word saying punished on the vallet makes you smart but rarely rich 
.. do I know …. yes … just got the ticket …. have to pay 2000 $ exstra in tax …... AAUUCH :-(
my own fault .. I could have forseen that … since our morgage intrest has gone down last year
but not what I need right now being with out a job :-(
do you think I can pay with speciel handmade sawdust on recycled jars instead of money …..

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


Oh, Dennis! That is where the saying "when it rains, it pours" comes from! I am so sorry that you have to pay more! That is just terrible, especially when you are out of work.  I hope it all works out for you. Maybe they will let you pay over time. I will donate my race winnings to you!

Joe - Sad news is that I DO have to pay taxes both here in Canada and in the USA. It is a royal pain in the butt getting money from one country to the other. SO many fees! I should write about it tomorrow in the blog. I had quite a day getting things in the right place!

But I AM feeling better and got the second batch of pieces cut. (the 1200 boots!) I now have 2400 out of the 3200 pieces cut and the final 800 are pumpkins and should be easy-peasy! YAY!

I appreciate all the kind notes I received from everyone, as well as the nice comments here. I really feel like you are all a great part of my life. 

I LOVE the race car cats. Wouldn't it be fun to really have a race??? LOL

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


hey slow down Sheila that sound like stressfull factorywork ….. back to the designtable… NOW !!
thats where you belong 

yes I can pay over time if I can convince them that we don´t have enoff money to live for 
if we have to pay what they demand :-(
tommorrow I will go thrugh the numbers and see if they have made a fault … not likely with my luck
but I have beaten the system a few times before in the courtrooms all the way to the highcourt … he he 
it cuold be fun to go in another battle with them if its a case of priciples 
both the sledgehammer and the broadsword hasn´t been used for years …. 
anyway the pens is fresh sharpened and the calculater with size A4 is ready for the numbers 

at the moment I go around like a made bull waiting to hear from a community in the other end of the country
they have a job that is like tailered to me as logisticman for all they have of humans that have to be droven
around like schoolchildren and elders ….. not counting on the job ( yes I am ) but it wuold be nice
for my confidence if they call me in for an interwiew … even though it will cost me 200$ to get there

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


Well, good luck then Dennis! I hope you get the job too. I am like you in that sometimes I am up for battle and other times not. I hope you do well and I am happy for you to stand up for what you think is right. You know I wish you well! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


Yes, good luck, Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for the nice thoughts yesterday. I felt kind of silly putting up here that I wasn't feeling the best, but I didn't want you all to think that there was something wrong or that I was really being lazy or something like that.
> 
> I spent the morning yesterday doing stuff like mail and running some errands. I had a couple of orders to go out and Canada Post was not open over the weekend or Monday so I had to get them out the door. I also had to go to the bank and transfer some money to my USA account so I could pay my taxes. (No wonder I wasn't feeling good! LOL) I should have planned better and left enough there so I wouldn't have to pay the transfer fees twice. Since my business is located there, much of the money that I make is from the US and goes into that account. I then bring it here to Canada which costs me exchange fees and stuff like that. Now I am transferring it back to the US and once again paying exchange fees on it. Quite a stupid move on my part. But trust me, I will be doing differently for next year, as I know what to plan for.
> 
> In any case it is done, and I will have tax season behind me which is always a relief. I have a better understanding of what I am going to need to pay now since this is the first year in a long time that I have shown some real profit with the business and hopefully that will continue. I just need to continue to work hard and keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> We are approaching the slow season for my business and I am happy for the production work that I have taken on. While the designing aspect of the job is never slow, the sales end tends to lag around this time of year and sales drop considerably. It isn't time to slow down for me though, as I need to almost work harder so that when people are beginning to work on holiday stuff I have a variety of new ideas for everyone. I do have to start thinking about Christmas already, as the next issue of the magazine that I will be designing for is going to be the Christmas issue. (I can hear the whip cracking now and I had better get moving on it!) I also have several other things that I need to do in the mean time. I won't be bored, that is for sure.
> 
> I did wind up doing quite a bit of cutting yesterday. I cut out about 600 boots for the production kits and I was pretty happy with the progress of that. I have about 6 hours or so of cutting ahead of me today and I plan to finish up the boots completely. That's my goal anyway. That will mean that I will have cut 2400 pieces to date and will only have the 800 pumpkins left to finish up. My 'loose' goal is to get the cutting done by Friday, leaving the weekend for me to assemble and pack up the kits and then have them in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. If I can do that, I will really be happy.
> 
> Again I don't find the task of making the kits to be unpleasant at all. I worked yesterday from about 3pm until 8pm cutting and it was a long stretch, but went really well. I love seeing the pieces piling up and in between sheets, I did a quick vac and clean up and changed the blade, applied the pattern to the next piece and it really broke up the job well. Not only did it keep things clean and in order, but I got to stretch and it was very easy on my body. Today will be a little longer stretch, but I can see the finish line ahead for this batch and I hope by tonight I can say I am done with these. The pumpkins are the easiest of the three shapes, and there are only eight pieces per set so they should really seem to go much quicker. I always do the most difficult parts of the job first and get them behind me and leave the easier parts for later on when I may become weary. Although the boots with their curly toes are a bit more involved than the hats. None of them are what I would call hard though.
> 
> So I am on the mend and ready for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive day of cutting and getting close to the finish line!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> When we are sure that we are on the right road there is no need to plan our journey too far ahead. No need to burden ourselves with doubts and fears as to the obstacles that may bar our progress. We cannot take more than one step at a time. -Orison Swett Marden


thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hello Yellow Brick Road*

What a good day yesterday turned out to be. After the sluggishness of the past several days, it felt really good to have a day where I felt like I moved ahead and accomplished a great deal. I think my lull is over for now, and I hope that I can keep this momentum that I have and continue to cross things off of the list.

My goal yesterday was to get through cutting the witch boots for the kits that I am making. I need 1200 of them to make the 100 kits and it is somewhat of a daunting task to say the least. It was especially difficult to get going the past couple of days because I wasn't really feeling up to par. I wasn't really sick, but I wasn't myself either.

But yesterday I woke up feeling good and I told myself that I was going to have a good day and jumped right into the task. I know there are skeptics out there, but I truly feel that attitude is very important to the outcome of one's day. If we go into something feeling as if we will be defeated, we usually are. I don't know why, but those days when I actually tell myself "It's going to be a great day!" they usually are. For whatever obscure reason. The days we wake up with dread and a poor attitude more often or not seem to be the troublesome ones.

You can call me crazy, but I prefer to look at things through rose colored glasses sometimes. Even if things do go wrong then, it tends to soften the blow.

When doing a large amount of cutting such as what I had ahead of me, I find that it is very important to make my workplace as comfortable as possible. This means that everything around me is clean, neat and organized and that all the work I have ahead of me is lined up and ready to go. A couple of days ago I described how I would only apply the pattern to one 10" x 10" sheet at a time, forcing me to stand up and walk around every 20 minutes or so and prepare the next piece. During this time, I also changed the blade on my saw, had something to drink, drilled the entry hole into the next piece and ran the shop vac a quick time over the saw and surrounding area, including the floor. This meant that every time I sat down with a new piece at a saw, I had a fresh work place and felt good. It did wonders for my mental attitude, as did seeing the box of pieces fill up and the scrap pile fill while the large stack of prepared boards continued to shrink. I find it the best and most productive way for me to work.

Then there is the music.

I find that music is somewhat of a necessity for me to have when I work on the saw. I love listening to anything from classical music to oldies to rock from the 80's and even rap and Gothic music. It depends on what mood I am in and what I am up for. My own music library is massive, as I have always been this way and can't remember a time in my life that I have lived without songs playing in the background. Last year, I purchased a set of cordless headphones and I am able to listen to music from my computer very easily while scrolling. The sound quality is excellent and they are comfortable and it really makes the job pleasant.

For some reason or another, I chose the album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" to listen to yesterday. It had been a while since I had heard it and I just had the song "Funeral for a Friend" buzzing around in my brain and I thought it was a good choice. While listening to that album (and cutting away!) it brought back so many great memories of my teens and I remembered how much I loved that album and Elton John in general. I must say that during high school, he was my favorite singer ever. I had posters and pictures of him plastered all over the walls of my bedroom, in many of his outlandish outfits. But of all the music he made, I believe that Yellow Brick Road was my favorite.

I started thinking about the album and the wonderful artwork that was included. It also reminded me that one of the first paintings that I ever did was of that album cover. I painted it in acrylic paints, on a 19" x 20" canvas and it was one of the first times that I thought about being an "artist". I was only about 13 years old at the time I painted it, and I don't know why I did, but I just wanted to do it. It is like many of the projects I do today. I do them just because I want to. This is the cover I replicated:










(Even Elton is wearing rose colored glasses!)

I had a friend freshman year in high school who was just as crazy about Elton John as I was. Living in suburban Chicago, there was a time when he was coming to town for a concert. We both got tickets and we went to the concert at the Stadium where the Chicago Blackhawks hockey team played. It took all our allowances, and we were in the 'nosebleed' seats, but I remember to this day how thrilled I was to be so close to my idol and how incredible the concert was.

A day or so before the concert, we found that Bernie Taupin (the man who wrote all the lyrics for the early Elton John songs) was going to do an interview at a downtown radio station. We took a train and several buses to get to the place where the broadcast was downtown across from the Chicago river and we waited most of the day to see Bernie Taupin. I also brought that painting that I did of the cover of Yellow Brick Road to give to him.

We finally did see him, and it was only for a couple of seconds as he walked with his entourage through the lobby, but he stopped long enough to accept the painting and we snapped a couple of pictures. Here is one of them:










I am there right behind him. It was truly a thrilling day for me. The date I wrote on the back of the picture was May 14, 1976 so I was 14 years old at the time. It was quite a memory.

While I listened to that album and all the songs from it, the memories of the incredible artwork and that special day and that whole time in my life filled up my thoughts. As each song played, I remember the pictures that were on the sleeve of the album and how I used to look at it and daydream and enjoy reading the lyrics and hearing the music.










I no longer have my vinyl records or albums. And I must admit that while I like the sound of digital music much better (no scratches or crackles!) I do miss all the wonderful album art that came with the vinyl records that we used to buy. I think that it had a lot of influence on me as someone who loves art and also had a bearing on me wanting to do something creative for a living. (Ah - the good old days!)

Before I knew it, I was pretty much done with the 1200 boots. For the afternoon, I chose other music of that era in my life and the task of cutting was just an after thought, as my head was back in the 1970's reliving some wonderful times in my past.

I hope I didn't bore you all with my story. I thought it was kind of cool how something as simple as a memory made what one would think would be a boring and repetitive task into something so pleasant and fun. Music is wonderful that way, isn't it?

Today I am going to prep the third and final set of pieces for cutting. These are the pumpkins. There are only eight of them in the set so I only need to cut out 800 for the kits. They are certainly the easiest of the bunch and I really can see them all being cut in one day.

I may or may not start on them today, depending on how the day goes. I have to also get the box out with the mouse cheese tray in it and finish the instructions on that and I may take a day away from the saw or only spend an hour or so there so I don't feel burned out. Mixing it up does wonders and I will still be on target for getting the kits into the mail by early next week.

I hope the day goes well for you all too. I really do appreciate all the nice notes that everyone sent me earlier this week. They also helped motivate me and make me realize what a great bunch of friends and followers I have. I didn't get back to many yet, as I needed to stay focused, but I plan on catching up on those notes today.

Have a great day today. I hope you all follow your own yellow brick road, and find that it leads you to a wonderful place filled with fond memories and dreams.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Hello Yellow Brick Road*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. After the sluggishness of the past several days, it felt really good to have a day where I felt like I moved ahead and accomplished a great deal. I think my lull is over for now, and I hope that I can keep this momentum that I have and continue to cross things off of the list.
> 
> My goal yesterday was to get through cutting the witch boots for the kits that I am making. I need 1200 of them to make the 100 kits and it is somewhat of a daunting task to say the least. It was especially difficult to get going the past couple of days because I wasn't really feeling up to par. I wasn't really sick, but I wasn't myself either.
> 
> But yesterday I woke up feeling good and I told myself that I was going to have a good day and jumped right into the task. I know there are skeptics out there, but I truly feel that attitude is very important to the outcome of one's day. If we go into something feeling as if we will be defeated, we usually are. I don't know why, but those days when I actually tell myself "It's going to be a great day!" they usually are. For whatever obscure reason. The days we wake up with dread and a poor attitude more often or not seem to be the troublesome ones.
> 
> You can call me crazy, but I prefer to look at things through rose colored glasses sometimes. Even if things do go wrong then, it tends to soften the blow.
> 
> When doing a large amount of cutting such as what I had ahead of me, I find that it is very important to make my workplace as comfortable as possible. This means that everything around me is clean, neat and organized and that all the work I have ahead of me is lined up and ready to go. A couple of days ago I described how I would only apply the pattern to one 10" x 10" sheet at a time, forcing me to stand up and walk around every 20 minutes or so and prepare the next piece. During this time, I also changed the blade on my saw, had something to drink, drilled the entry hole into the next piece and ran the shop vac a quick time over the saw and surrounding area, including the floor. This meant that every time I sat down with a new piece at a saw, I had a fresh work place and felt good. It did wonders for my mental attitude, as did seeing the box of pieces fill up and the scrap pile fill while the large stack of prepared boards continued to shrink. I find it the best and most productive way for me to work.
> 
> Then there is the music.
> 
> I find that music is somewhat of a necessity for me to have when I work on the saw. I love listening to anything from classical music to oldies to rock from the 80's and even rap and Gothic music. It depends on what mood I am in and what I am up for. My own music library is massive, as I have always been this way and can't remember a time in my life that I have lived without songs playing in the background. Last year, I purchased a set of cordless headphones and I am able to listen to music from my computer very easily while scrolling. The sound quality is excellent and they are comfortable and it really makes the job pleasant.
> 
> For some reason or another, I chose the album "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" to listen to yesterday. It had been a while since I had heard it and I just had the song "Funeral for a Friend" buzzing around in my brain and I thought it was a good choice. While listening to that album (and cutting away!) it brought back so many great memories of my teens and I remembered how much I loved that album and Elton John in general. I must say that during high school, he was my favorite singer ever. I had posters and pictures of him plastered all over the walls of my bedroom, in many of his outlandish outfits. But of all the music he made, I believe that Yellow Brick Road was my favorite.
> 
> I started thinking about the album and the wonderful artwork that was included. It also reminded me that one of the first paintings that I ever did was of that album cover. I painted it in acrylic paints, on a 19" x 20" canvas and it was one of the first times that I thought about being an "artist". I was only about 13 years old at the time I painted it, and I don't know why I did, but I just wanted to do it. It is like many of the projects I do today. I do them just because I want to. This is the cover I replicated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Even Elton is wearing rose colored glasses!)
> 
> I had a friend freshman year in high school who was just as crazy about Elton John as I was. Living in suburban Chicago, there was a time when he was coming to town for a concert. We both got tickets and we went to the concert at the Stadium where the Chicago Blackhawks hockey team played. It took all our allowances, and we were in the 'nosebleed' seats, but I remember to this day how thrilled I was to be so close to my idol and how incredible the concert was.
> 
> A day or so before the concert, we found that Bernie Taupin (the man who wrote all the lyrics for the early Elton John songs) was going to do an interview at a downtown radio station. We took a train and several buses to get to the place where the broadcast was downtown across from the Chicago river and we waited most of the day to see Bernie Taupin. I also brought that painting that I did of the cover of Yellow Brick Road to give to him.
> 
> We finally did see him, and it was only for a couple of seconds as he walked with his entourage through the lobby, but he stopped long enough to accept the painting and we snapped a couple of pictures. Here is one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am there right behind him. It was truly a thrilling day for me. The date I wrote on the back of the picture was May 14, 1976 so I was 14 years old at the time. It was quite a memory.
> 
> While I listened to that album and all the songs from it, the memories of the incredible artwork and that special day and that whole time in my life filled up my thoughts. As each song played, I remember the pictures that were on the sleeve of the album and how I used to look at it and daydream and enjoy reading the lyrics and hearing the music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer have my vinyl records or albums. And I must admit that while I like the sound of digital music much better (no scratches or crackles!) I do miss all the wonderful album art that came with the vinyl records that we used to buy. I think that it had a lot of influence on me as someone who loves art and also had a bearing on me wanting to do something creative for a living. (Ah - the good old days!)
> 
> Before I knew it, I was pretty much done with the 1200 boots. For the afternoon, I chose other music of that era in my life and the task of cutting was just an after thought, as my head was back in the 1970's reliving some wonderful times in my past.
> 
> I hope I didn't bore you all with my story. I thought it was kind of cool how something as simple as a memory made what one would think would be a boring and repetitive task into something so pleasant and fun. Music is wonderful that way, isn't it?
> 
> Today I am going to prep the third and final set of pieces for cutting. These are the pumpkins. There are only eight of them in the set so I only need to cut out 800 for the kits. They are certainly the easiest of the bunch and I really can see them all being cut in one day.
> 
> I may or may not start on them today, depending on how the day goes. I have to also get the box out with the mouse cheese tray in it and finish the instructions on that and I may take a day away from the saw or only spend an hour or so there so I don't feel burned out. Mixing it up does wonders and I will still be on target for getting the kits into the mail by early next week.
> 
> I hope the day goes well for you all too. I really do appreciate all the nice notes that everyone sent me earlier this week. They also helped motivate me and make me realize what a great bunch of friends and followers I have. I didn't get back to many yet, as I needed to stay focused, but I plan on catching up on those notes today.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you all follow your own yellow brick road, and find that it leads you to a wonderful place filled with fond memories and dreams.


sounds and looks like some good ole time/s and cherished memories. Our lives are short, and it's always nice to just stop, reflect, and remember them. This made me think o seein Willie Nelson at a place called Blossum Music Center in Cuyahoga Falls, OH. It's a gr8 outside amphitheater, sittin on the grass, and just havin an awesome time. Seen Willie more than a few, Rod Stewart, Bob Seger & the Silver Bullit Band. Thnks fer jarrin my memory bank


----------



## scrollgirl

*Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*

I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.

Here's what we have so far:










You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.

I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.

I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.

I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.

I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.

Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!










Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


OMG Lady - that is an INSANE amount of cutting! My hat's off to you.

I took on a job a little over a year ago to produce over 150 picture frames containing over 1200 pieces (they all had multiple places for pictures in them). That was one of the most miserable jobs I accomplished - I even called my brother in for 'backup'. I was REALLY happy when it was over though.

I kind of share you feeling about this "hamster in a wheel" type of work - occasionally it's nice to do but I wouldn't want to do it full time. My hat's also off to all those of you who either choose to do this or are supporting you selves by doing this!

About the drilling - take a few minutes and make a "holder" out of a couple of pieces of scrap so you can simply place you piece against it and drill away. It will make the work go MUCH quicker. You can also stack drill this way. 

Great job on a grand effort!

-bob


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


Hi Sheila,

I agree, in spite of the repitition of doing something like what you're doing, once in a while, it can actualy be enjoyable. It gives you the opportunty to get something done, yet free up your mind for other things.

Takes the pressure off for a while.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


That is a great idea, Bob! Kind of like a little jig for drilling! Keith thought I should drill first, while they were stacked, but the throat of my drill press isn't that deep and the pieces were 10" x 10" and holding the ones on the end would be tedious and slow, I thought. I thought it would be just faster to do one at a time quick when they were done. But making a jig for the pieces to align with could be the answer. I will certainly try that.

I am happy because I too thought that I would regret taking this on. But it really (honestly) has been kind of fun and as I said yesterday, the music playing in the background makes it go fast. I really like zipping through and staying on the line perfectly. It has improved my skills I think from doing this. I can tell you for sure, these are all very, very accurate. As a painter, I know how much a pain in the butt it can be to try to paint a piece that was mis cut, even by a slight amount.

I can't wait to see them ALL piled up. It is fun to see them all together and I probably will take a shot when I am finished later today or tomorrow.

I am also grateful for the work. This is my 'slow' time and this income will help a great deal. Since the catalog is going out next month, it gives lots of times for 'reorders' and I wonder how that will be. (what if I get 500 of each set ordered - YIKES!) I suppose I will cross that bridge when I come to it. If they sell TOO well, I will suggest that they raise the prices for subsequent sets just a bit, and then we will all benefit.  It will be a good problem to have.

Thanks again for the suggestion. I will let you know how it works. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


congrats, your pile of work is wonderful, with just a little to go and it being friday, you should celebrate with a yummy dinner, maybe hamburgers ,,,,lol…...maybe with sauteed mushrooms and onions, then pepper jack cheese on top…well you have a great day…i hope all your kitties behave today, especially you know who…grizz


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


well sheila

almost there

looking good

i don't have a cool cat today

so meet 'george'
he's the wolds biggest dog
43" at the shoulder









don't worry
he doesn't work for the IRS


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


Wow! He is HUGE!

I had a dog as a teenager that looked like that. He was a Great Dane/Lab mix. My dad found him on the Stevenson Expressway in Chicago (someone threw him out of the car!) as a puppy. We took him to the vet and the vet said "Get a sled!" We called him 'Mugsy' and he was so nice and sweet. But his only trouble was he didn't know he got big. He thought he was a lap dog - even at 175 lbs! He was sleek and shiny and black and reminded me of a bull. No fat at all. With the soft and floppy ears!

I like the pic, Dave! You did good! 

Happy Friday the 13th! Play the lottery!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Today Will Be My Lucky Day!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. As I watch the pieces pile up, even I can't believe that I got that much cutting done in such relatively short amount of time. And I was there.
> 
> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that this much cutting would be painful and boring, but it was much more the opposite. Considering that I have only about three full days of work invested, in the actual cutting, plus a couple of hours here and there, I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I estimate that there are about 2800 pieces in the picture that are done, with only about 600 left to do. (Can you understand why I am excited??) The remaining pieces are the pumpkins, which are quite easy and require little maneuvering. I should be finished with them by supper tonight.
> 
> I do have to drill a small hole in each piece, so that they could be used as ornaments, but I don't think that will take more than a few hours to do tomorrow. Then the kits will be ready to be packed up and shipped out by Monday or Tuesday. It will be a great milestone.
> 
> I like doing this type of work on occasion. While I don't think I would enjoy doing it all the time, it is a nice break from what I normally do and gives my brain a rest and a chance to think of other things. Next week I will be starting to work on my stuff for the holiday issue and while I was cutting away here, I was coming up with all kinds of cool ideas that would be fun and interesting. So not only was I doing the production work, but I was planning ahead on the new projects, too.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I have to go to the gym and do some errands before I can get cutting. Time to pay my taxes, which will hurt a bit, but is not unexpected.
> 
> Today is Friday the 13th, I see. Not being superstitious myself, I still believe that having a good attitude will make for a positive day. Let's see what good things can come my way today. I already feel like it will be a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 13th would be a lot more frightening if Jason chased you down in a big SUV and made you pay to fill it up with gas. - Unknown Quote (but funny!)


Golly, I thought you were done with all of those pieces, by now!

You're sure SLOW! LOL (kidding)

Yes, a drilling jig, to hold what your bit can handle, is the only way to fly…

Stackem & drillem… not worrying about line-up, etc.


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Suppose I Am Only Human*

Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.

There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.

It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.

The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.

One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.

This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.

I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.

In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.

So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.

As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:










It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


----------



## rejo55

scrollgirl said:


> *I Suppose I Am Only Human*
> 
> Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.
> 
> There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.
> 
> It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.
> 
> The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.
> 
> This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.
> 
> In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.
> 
> So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.
> 
> As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


Love this pic. Love Deviant Art. You can probably imagine what my wife thought the first time she saw me Googling that website. Really enjoy your blogs.

Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## DocSavage45

scrollgirl said:


> *I Suppose I Am Only Human*
> 
> Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.
> 
> There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.
> 
> It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.
> 
> The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.
> 
> This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.
> 
> In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.
> 
> So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.
> 
> As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


Hey,

Been some time since my last visit to your blog. Looks like you are getting a lot of applied knowledge? You also must take some time in your blogging? Do the limited average numbers of responses ever get to you? I have been looking at many well written blogs such as yours and wondering? I started to blog awhile ago bugt don't want to just blow smoke????? LOL 

take care, best of luck


----------



## DocSavage45

scrollgirl said:


> *I Suppose I Am Only Human*
> 
> Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.
> 
> There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.
> 
> It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.
> 
> The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.
> 
> This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.
> 
> In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.
> 
> So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.
> 
> As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


Oh yeah,

We have "too many" cats. They get their pictures taken often. The picture is great. How would you turn it into a scroll work?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Suppose I Am Only Human*
> 
> Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.
> 
> There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.
> 
> It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.
> 
> The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.
> 
> This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.
> 
> In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.
> 
> So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.
> 
> As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


Good progress, Sheila. Like the picture. Deviant art is an interesting site, too.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *I Suppose I Am Only Human*
> 
> Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.
> 
> There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.
> 
> It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.
> 
> The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.
> 
> This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.
> 
> In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.
> 
> So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.
> 
> As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


I know what you forgot to do…

You forgot to stand up straight and start spinning in a circle… and when you're almost up to FULL speed, yell out *SHAZZAAM!* Almost immediately, you will turn into *W O N D E R . . . W O M A N !!*

... at that point, you will be able to continue to what you have been doing!

I'm really sorry you forgot that minor maneuver… LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Suppose I Am Only Human*
> 
> Well, I didn't quite finish up yesterday, Sometime around 5pm I just felt tired and decided that the small amount of cutting remaining could be done today. While I would have loved to be able to tuck myself into bed knowing that I was done cutting, I was beginning to tire and I didn't want to push it at the risk of being sloppy or not cutting as accurate as I wanted. So I called it a night and actually spent the rest of the evening doing nothing productive.
> 
> There was part of me that was a bit disappointed in myself, but as I looked at the huge pile of pieces that I had cut, I didn't want to talk myself out of what many would feel was a good accomplishment. Besides, I have often spoke of setting the bar quite high, and falling a little short of that goal that I had originally set for myself shouldn't necessarily be considered a failure, (I don't think!) I am still far ahead of the deadline and for once I didn't underestimate my time to the point where it would get me into trouble. So I earned a little breathing room perhaps.
> 
> It should only take about two hours of cutting to wrap up that part of the job. I really have no idea how long drilling the pieces will take, but if I can get somewhere close to getting them done by the end of the day today, I will be happy. I am taking the suggestion of using some kind of jig to make the job go faster, and I think that will help. I have never done anything on this scope before so I have nothing to fall back on as far as estimating a time line.
> 
> The same is true for packaging the pieces, so I think that if the boxes leave the house anywhere between Monday and Wednesday, I will be quite happy.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is that I need to get the shipping boxes in order prior to packaging up the kits into the bags. In order to ship these efficiently, I need to have the pieces laying flat in the zip bags so that the kits can stack neatly on top of each other. If the pieces shift into a clump, I will have a heck of a time fitting them into boxes for shipping. That means that I have to line up my boxes today and have them ready to go. I want them big enough to hold a substantial amount of kits, but not so big where the weight is too much for the shipping company to handle. I expect this will take 4 - 6 boxes in total, and I would love to have them as uniform in size as possible. I will have to see about that.
> 
> This entire order has been a learning experience for me. A good one at that. I feel that if and when they decide to reorder things, I will have a clear picture in my mind of what it will entail not only in cost, but also in time and effort on my part. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I suppose that is why I feel it is OK to be so loose on the time frame. It will take what it will as far as time and for the most part, I feel that I am doing OK with things.
> 
> In the mean time, I am finding that I have a growing urge to do some more designing. I have some good ideas for new woodworking patterns that I want to get down on paper or on the computer and see how that goes. That is a good thing.
> 
> So for today, I will keep this short. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a beautiful spring morning here in Nova Scotia filled with sunshine. I am enjoying it already.
> 
> As for a photo today, I really have nothing new in woodworking to show you. However, in looking for a photo for yesterday's post, I came across these wonderfully beautiful images by a digital artist on deviantart.com. This is one of the series I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Missing the Moon II and it done by Maroka323. I had many inquiries because I had one of the pictures on my facebook account and I thought you would like to see the other beautiful work that he does. He has many other poses of this cat series as well as other beautiful fantasy digital art. Enjoy!


Good afternoon, everyone:

Hi, Joe - Yes - Deviantart does have some incredible stuff. I love to look through it when I have a few minutes.

Tom - I have really grown to like doing the blog every day for many reasons. I began it when I came here to Lumberjocks almost two years ago, as I was trying to do more promotion for my business and get more exposure for my site, but through it, I have made many good friends from around the world and enjoy this way of communicating with them every day. It also helps me focus on what I want to accomplish each day and also it helps others who are considering some sort of business in the woodworking field see what occurs on a day-to-day basis. So many positive things have come from me writing here every day. It takes anywhere from half an hour to two hours to do in the morning, depending on what I am discussing, but I think it is time well-spent. As far as the response numbers go, I not only post the blog here, but also on my own site and post a link to it on Facebook every day. I get responses from here, my own site, and many personal messages every single day from it. Here on Lumberjocks alone, I have over 600,000 reads from this series. That doesn't even include the other places. The way I look at it, if I help even one person in any given day, it is enough for me to keep writing. I know I get off topic sometimes, but if people don't want to look in, they have the choice of skipping that day. I hope that I have enough relevant information to keep people coming back and to help others through some of the issues I have at trying to make my living doing something I love. I am glad you checked back. 

Martyn - your support is always very appreciated.

And Joe - If I did that - it would take the FUN out of the job! I really have enjoyed doing this!

Have a great afternoon everyone.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Here's the Drill . . .*

I am probably going to keep today's post short. I know every time I say that, I wind up rambling on and it doesn't turn out to be that short at all, but today I really think that will be the case.

I had another good day working yesterday. I did finish cutting out all the pieces for the kits and everything went according to plan.

Now for the drilling . . .

In thinking about how to do this, there were several think I needed to take into account. While some say it would have been easier to drill the pieces out before cutting them out, I have to disagree. R

Remember I had everything on 10" square sheets of plywood stacked 4 pieces high? This made for thicker pieces that would have been a bit clumsy to maneuver on my small drill press. The distance from the back of the throat of the press and the bit is only 4" too, which meant that there was a 2" square section in the center of the boards that would not be accessible by the drill. In order to make sure that nothing in that central area would need to be drilled, I would have to be sure to lay out the pieces in such a manner that it would be so. I already had layouts so that I used the wood in the most efficient way, and adding this factor in would not make it possible for me to cut without costing me much more in wood. So that was out.

Another factor is that I am using a very small bit for these entry holes. Lining things up quickly and going through four layers of plywood with a small bit to drill quickly and efficiently would in all likelihood for me cause me to break bits. I just don't think I would be able to do it as quickly as necessary without doing so.

Finally, since the four layers are only tacked with hot glue at the four corners, drilling in the middle would result in a slight amount of tear out in between the layers. I wanted to avoid that if I possibly could.

So cut first and drill afterword was the best option.

In order to close the hole and make a 'zero clearance' table on my drill press, I simply used double sided tape on the back of a small square of plywood and stuck it onto the table. I was ready to go.










Working like this supported the pieces beautifully and I had no problem whatsoever with tear out.

As far as lining the pieces up, that wasn't much of a problem either. I started with the hats, in which there are four different kinds. While it was suggested that I use a jig, I think that building one for each of these four pieces would have taken me more time than the actual drilling. There are also four boots as well as eight different pumpkins so that would mean in total that I would need to make 16 different jigs.

I decided to just 'go for it' and started drilling away. I got through the pile of 1200 hats in a matter of about an hour and a half. It really went quite quickly and I didn't see it being much of an issue. I had some nice lively music playing in my headphones and I had chosen to take the drill press out on the deck, as it was a beautiful warm day and the sun was shining nicely.

I quit after the first batch because I needed to get to the store and find some boxes that I will be able to ship these in. I want to be able to just pack them and stack them into the boxes all at one time. That way the pieces won't shift and I will be able to have each kit in a flat layer for shipping most efficiently.

I need to finish drilling the other two sets today, and I expect that to take about 2-3 hours to do so. The rest of the day will be spent packing the kits and boxing them up, as we are now in the home stretch.

I am excited about seeing these kits come together. Again I say that doing the work really wasn't that bad. I feel that it helps build my accuracy skills on the scroll saw and it did give me a lot of time to think about the other new things that I will be creating in the near future. My idea book is really filling up so I have lots of new things on the horizon. Taking on this job gave me a good chance to take a breath and get my ideas lined up, as well as gave me the opportunity to do something that I like to do.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It looks like it will be another nice day again here today and I look forward to making a great deal of progress with getting these ready to ship.

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Here's the Drill . . .*
> 
> I am probably going to keep today's post short. I know every time I say that, I wind up rambling on and it doesn't turn out to be that short at all, but today I really think that will be the case.
> 
> I had another good day working yesterday. I did finish cutting out all the pieces for the kits and everything went according to plan.
> 
> Now for the drilling . . .
> 
> In thinking about how to do this, there were several think I needed to take into account. While some say it would have been easier to drill the pieces out before cutting them out, I have to disagree. R
> 
> Remember I had everything on 10" square sheets of plywood stacked 4 pieces high? This made for thicker pieces that would have been a bit clumsy to maneuver on my small drill press. The distance from the back of the throat of the press and the bit is only 4" too, which meant that there was a 2" square section in the center of the boards that would not be accessible by the drill. In order to make sure that nothing in that central area would need to be drilled, I would have to be sure to lay out the pieces in such a manner that it would be so. I already had layouts so that I used the wood in the most efficient way, and adding this factor in would not make it possible for me to cut without costing me much more in wood. So that was out.
> 
> Another factor is that I am using a very small bit for these entry holes. Lining things up quickly and going through four layers of plywood with a small bit to drill quickly and efficiently would in all likelihood for me cause me to break bits. I just don't think I would be able to do it as quickly as necessary without doing so.
> 
> Finally, since the four layers are only tacked with hot glue at the four corners, drilling in the middle would result in a slight amount of tear out in between the layers. I wanted to avoid that if I possibly could.
> 
> So cut first and drill afterword was the best option.
> 
> In order to close the hole and make a 'zero clearance' table on my drill press, I simply used double sided tape on the back of a small square of plywood and stuck it onto the table. I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working like this supported the pieces beautifully and I had no problem whatsoever with tear out.
> 
> As far as lining the pieces up, that wasn't much of a problem either. I started with the hats, in which there are four different kinds. While it was suggested that I use a jig, I think that building one for each of these four pieces would have taken me more time than the actual drilling. There are also four boots as well as eight different pumpkins so that would mean in total that I would need to make 16 different jigs.
> 
> I decided to just 'go for it' and started drilling away. I got through the pile of 1200 hats in a matter of about an hour and a half. It really went quite quickly and I didn't see it being much of an issue. I had some nice lively music playing in my headphones and I had chosen to take the drill press out on the deck, as it was a beautiful warm day and the sun was shining nicely.
> 
> I quit after the first batch because I needed to get to the store and find some boxes that I will be able to ship these in. I want to be able to just pack them and stack them into the boxes all at one time. That way the pieces won't shift and I will be able to have each kit in a flat layer for shipping most efficiently.
> 
> I need to finish drilling the other two sets today, and I expect that to take about 2-3 hours to do so. The rest of the day will be spent packing the kits and boxing them up, as we are now in the home stretch.
> 
> I am excited about seeing these kits come together. Again I say that doing the work really wasn't that bad. I feel that it helps build my accuracy skills on the scroll saw and it did give me a lot of time to think about the other new things that I will be creating in the near future. My idea book is really filling up so I have lots of new things on the horizon. Taking on this job gave me a good chance to take a breath and get my ideas lined up, as well as gave me the opportunity to do something that I like to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It looks like it will be another nice day again here today and I look forward to making a great deal of progress with getting these ready to ship.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Good progress. Like yourself I usually find its better to go your own way. Whatever works.


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *Here's the Drill . . .*
> 
> I am probably going to keep today's post short. I know every time I say that, I wind up rambling on and it doesn't turn out to be that short at all, but today I really think that will be the case.
> 
> I had another good day working yesterday. I did finish cutting out all the pieces for the kits and everything went according to plan.
> 
> Now for the drilling . . .
> 
> In thinking about how to do this, there were several think I needed to take into account. While some say it would have been easier to drill the pieces out before cutting them out, I have to disagree. R
> 
> Remember I had everything on 10" square sheets of plywood stacked 4 pieces high? This made for thicker pieces that would have been a bit clumsy to maneuver on my small drill press. The distance from the back of the throat of the press and the bit is only 4" too, which meant that there was a 2" square section in the center of the boards that would not be accessible by the drill. In order to make sure that nothing in that central area would need to be drilled, I would have to be sure to lay out the pieces in such a manner that it would be so. I already had layouts so that I used the wood in the most efficient way, and adding this factor in would not make it possible for me to cut without costing me much more in wood. So that was out.
> 
> Another factor is that I am using a very small bit for these entry holes. Lining things up quickly and going through four layers of plywood with a small bit to drill quickly and efficiently would in all likelihood for me cause me to break bits. I just don't think I would be able to do it as quickly as necessary without doing so.
> 
> Finally, since the four layers are only tacked with hot glue at the four corners, drilling in the middle would result in a slight amount of tear out in between the layers. I wanted to avoid that if I possibly could.
> 
> So cut first and drill afterword was the best option.
> 
> In order to close the hole and make a 'zero clearance' table on my drill press, I simply used double sided tape on the back of a small square of plywood and stuck it onto the table. I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working like this supported the pieces beautifully and I had no problem whatsoever with tear out.
> 
> As far as lining the pieces up, that wasn't much of a problem either. I started with the hats, in which there are four different kinds. While it was suggested that I use a jig, I think that building one for each of these four pieces would have taken me more time than the actual drilling. There are also four boots as well as eight different pumpkins so that would mean in total that I would need to make 16 different jigs.
> 
> I decided to just 'go for it' and started drilling away. I got through the pile of 1200 hats in a matter of about an hour and a half. It really went quite quickly and I didn't see it being much of an issue. I had some nice lively music playing in my headphones and I had chosen to take the drill press out on the deck, as it was a beautiful warm day and the sun was shining nicely.
> 
> I quit after the first batch because I needed to get to the store and find some boxes that I will be able to ship these in. I want to be able to just pack them and stack them into the boxes all at one time. That way the pieces won't shift and I will be able to have each kit in a flat layer for shipping most efficiently.
> 
> I need to finish drilling the other two sets today, and I expect that to take about 2-3 hours to do so. The rest of the day will be spent packing the kits and boxing them up, as we are now in the home stretch.
> 
> I am excited about seeing these kits come together. Again I say that doing the work really wasn't that bad. I feel that it helps build my accuracy skills on the scroll saw and it did give me a lot of time to think about the other new things that I will be creating in the near future. My idea book is really filling up so I have lots of new things on the horizon. Taking on this job gave me a good chance to take a breath and get my ideas lined up, as well as gave me the opportunity to do something that I like to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It looks like it will be another nice day again here today and I look forward to making a great deal of progress with getting these ready to ship.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Put dividers in the box to keep them stacked and from the mixing with the others . Which would add th protecting them also


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Here's the Drill . . .*
> 
> I am probably going to keep today's post short. I know every time I say that, I wind up rambling on and it doesn't turn out to be that short at all, but today I really think that will be the case.
> 
> I had another good day working yesterday. I did finish cutting out all the pieces for the kits and everything went according to plan.
> 
> Now for the drilling . . .
> 
> In thinking about how to do this, there were several think I needed to take into account. While some say it would have been easier to drill the pieces out before cutting them out, I have to disagree. R
> 
> Remember I had everything on 10" square sheets of plywood stacked 4 pieces high? This made for thicker pieces that would have been a bit clumsy to maneuver on my small drill press. The distance from the back of the throat of the press and the bit is only 4" too, which meant that there was a 2" square section in the center of the boards that would not be accessible by the drill. In order to make sure that nothing in that central area would need to be drilled, I would have to be sure to lay out the pieces in such a manner that it would be so. I already had layouts so that I used the wood in the most efficient way, and adding this factor in would not make it possible for me to cut without costing me much more in wood. So that was out.
> 
> Another factor is that I am using a very small bit for these entry holes. Lining things up quickly and going through four layers of plywood with a small bit to drill quickly and efficiently would in all likelihood for me cause me to break bits. I just don't think I would be able to do it as quickly as necessary without doing so.
> 
> Finally, since the four layers are only tacked with hot glue at the four corners, drilling in the middle would result in a slight amount of tear out in between the layers. I wanted to avoid that if I possibly could.
> 
> So cut first and drill afterword was the best option.
> 
> In order to close the hole and make a 'zero clearance' table on my drill press, I simply used double sided tape on the back of a small square of plywood and stuck it onto the table. I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working like this supported the pieces beautifully and I had no problem whatsoever with tear out.
> 
> As far as lining the pieces up, that wasn't much of a problem either. I started with the hats, in which there are four different kinds. While it was suggested that I use a jig, I think that building one for each of these four pieces would have taken me more time than the actual drilling. There are also four boots as well as eight different pumpkins so that would mean in total that I would need to make 16 different jigs.
> 
> I decided to just 'go for it' and started drilling away. I got through the pile of 1200 hats in a matter of about an hour and a half. It really went quite quickly and I didn't see it being much of an issue. I had some nice lively music playing in my headphones and I had chosen to take the drill press out on the deck, as it was a beautiful warm day and the sun was shining nicely.
> 
> I quit after the first batch because I needed to get to the store and find some boxes that I will be able to ship these in. I want to be able to just pack them and stack them into the boxes all at one time. That way the pieces won't shift and I will be able to have each kit in a flat layer for shipping most efficiently.
> 
> I need to finish drilling the other two sets today, and I expect that to take about 2-3 hours to do so. The rest of the day will be spent packing the kits and boxing them up, as we are now in the home stretch.
> 
> I am excited about seeing these kits come together. Again I say that doing the work really wasn't that bad. I feel that it helps build my accuracy skills on the scroll saw and it did give me a lot of time to think about the other new things that I will be creating in the near future. My idea book is really filling up so I have lots of new things on the horizon. Taking on this job gave me a good chance to take a breath and get my ideas lined up, as well as gave me the opportunity to do something that I like to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It looks like it will be another nice day again here today and I look forward to making a great deal of progress with getting these ready to ship.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


Yep… whatever works…

I don't like to take the time to be sure every hole I'm about to drill is exactly lined up with the drill bit before I drill.
That's why a screw down, tape, or clamp stop blocks into the base so all I have to do slide the piece into the blocks & drill… every piece is always drilled in the very same spot. I drill ONE piece they way I want it, leave the bit down into the base while I place the Stop blocks into place… when done, lift the drill, & proceed drilling the rest of the parts.

Glad you made it!
... & had fun doing it! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Here's the Drill . . .*
> 
> I am probably going to keep today's post short. I know every time I say that, I wind up rambling on and it doesn't turn out to be that short at all, but today I really think that will be the case.
> 
> I had another good day working yesterday. I did finish cutting out all the pieces for the kits and everything went according to plan.
> 
> Now for the drilling . . .
> 
> In thinking about how to do this, there were several think I needed to take into account. While some say it would have been easier to drill the pieces out before cutting them out, I have to disagree. R
> 
> Remember I had everything on 10" square sheets of plywood stacked 4 pieces high? This made for thicker pieces that would have been a bit clumsy to maneuver on my small drill press. The distance from the back of the throat of the press and the bit is only 4" too, which meant that there was a 2" square section in the center of the boards that would not be accessible by the drill. In order to make sure that nothing in that central area would need to be drilled, I would have to be sure to lay out the pieces in such a manner that it would be so. I already had layouts so that I used the wood in the most efficient way, and adding this factor in would not make it possible for me to cut without costing me much more in wood. So that was out.
> 
> Another factor is that I am using a very small bit for these entry holes. Lining things up quickly and going through four layers of plywood with a small bit to drill quickly and efficiently would in all likelihood for me cause me to break bits. I just don't think I would be able to do it as quickly as necessary without doing so.
> 
> Finally, since the four layers are only tacked with hot glue at the four corners, drilling in the middle would result in a slight amount of tear out in between the layers. I wanted to avoid that if I possibly could.
> 
> So cut first and drill afterword was the best option.
> 
> In order to close the hole and make a 'zero clearance' table on my drill press, I simply used double sided tape on the back of a small square of plywood and stuck it onto the table. I was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working like this supported the pieces beautifully and I had no problem whatsoever with tear out.
> 
> As far as lining the pieces up, that wasn't much of a problem either. I started with the hats, in which there are four different kinds. While it was suggested that I use a jig, I think that building one for each of these four pieces would have taken me more time than the actual drilling. There are also four boots as well as eight different pumpkins so that would mean in total that I would need to make 16 different jigs.
> 
> I decided to just 'go for it' and started drilling away. I got through the pile of 1200 hats in a matter of about an hour and a half. It really went quite quickly and I didn't see it being much of an issue. I had some nice lively music playing in my headphones and I had chosen to take the drill press out on the deck, as it was a beautiful warm day and the sun was shining nicely.
> 
> I quit after the first batch because I needed to get to the store and find some boxes that I will be able to ship these in. I want to be able to just pack them and stack them into the boxes all at one time. That way the pieces won't shift and I will be able to have each kit in a flat layer for shipping most efficiently.
> 
> I need to finish drilling the other two sets today, and I expect that to take about 2-3 hours to do so. The rest of the day will be spent packing the kits and boxing them up, as we are now in the home stretch.
> 
> I am excited about seeing these kits come together. Again I say that doing the work really wasn't that bad. I feel that it helps build my accuracy skills on the scroll saw and it did give me a lot of time to think about the other new things that I will be creating in the near future. My idea book is really filling up so I have lots of new things on the horizon. Taking on this job gave me a good chance to take a breath and get my ideas lined up, as well as gave me the opportunity to do something that I like to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It looks like it will be another nice day again here today and I look forward to making a great deal of progress with getting these ready to ship.
> 
> Have a good one everyone!


I wish I had the room to spread out and really divide everything up, but there just is no place for me to do that. I have about six boxes filled with both the pieces and the patterns and it will certainly be nice when they are out the door and on their way. I suppose its one of the compromises that I have to make living in a smaller place. But the thing is that I am able to make it work and for the majority of the time, I feel like I have plenty of room. Thanks again for your suggestions.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Packaging *

By the end of today, I should be pretty much ready to put in a call to Purolator to pick up the boxes of patterns. This will be a huge milestone as far as I am concerned and I will feel great about doing such a big job in a relatively short amount of time.

When looking back on the last couple of weeks, I realize that I have woven some other projects in between doing the production work. Not only did that help to keep the work interesting, but it also helped me get things out in other directions. I am really pleased when I see this all coming together. Not only because of the amount of work, but also because of the quality of products that I am providing.

Each kit is packaged in a nice zip lock bag:










The corresponding wood pieces are also in the bag.










It is important for shipping that all the pieces lay flat, and I am very careful when packing them to have the box on its side so that they remain that way and not settle to the bottom of the bag. In order to do this, I keep the box on its end until it is full, then I am able to stand it up and there isn't room for things to shift. I expect that the final box will need some filler of some sort if there is any space left. The first box that I packed held 75 pattern kits:










I expect that there will be four boxes in the shipment. Being packed snugly will also help protect the pieces from damage, although the 1/8" plywood is quite strong.

I finished packaging the first 100 patterns, although I am a couple of pieces short so I will be doing a quick cut this morning and filling in with what I need. I know I lost one piece under the deck when I was outside drilling the other day, but I was still a couple of pieces short, probably by my own calculations. After cutting the quantity that I just completed, doing a couple of extra pieces will seem like nothing.

I am going to spend the day packing today and I have a couple of movies and shows to have in the background while doing so. This to me is pleasant work and is quiet and clean and it is a good time to catch up on my favorite shows.

I have been keeping track of the time that I have put in, and the work is definitely worth while for me. While it did take me away from designing for a week or so, it is a nice little extra income that will fill in these months when we aren't quite as busy over the summer. Since the catalog is coming out in May and these are fall and Halloween designs, there is ample opportunity for reorders. I will welcome the opportunity.

I appreciate the cheering on that I have had from my followers during this project. While I know it isn't my normal type of work that I show, I hope that some of you who do production type work or are considering doing so will learn a bit from my own experiences here. I will probably summarize things up tomorrow and point out some things that helped me make this job a very pleasant one to finish and a great opportunity for my business to grow.

I hope you have a great Monday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Packaging *
> 
> By the end of today, I should be pretty much ready to put in a call to Purolator to pick up the boxes of patterns. This will be a huge milestone as far as I am concerned and I will feel great about doing such a big job in a relatively short amount of time.
> 
> When looking back on the last couple of weeks, I realize that I have woven some other projects in between doing the production work. Not only did that help to keep the work interesting, but it also helped me get things out in other directions. I am really pleased when I see this all coming together. Not only because of the amount of work, but also because of the quality of products that I am providing.
> 
> Each kit is packaged in a nice zip lock bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corresponding wood pieces are also in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is important for shipping that all the pieces lay flat, and I am very careful when packing them to have the box on its side so that they remain that way and not settle to the bottom of the bag. In order to do this, I keep the box on its end until it is full, then I am able to stand it up and there isn't room for things to shift. I expect that the final box will need some filler of some sort if there is any space left. The first box that I packed held 75 pattern kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect that there will be four boxes in the shipment. Being packed snugly will also help protect the pieces from damage, although the 1/8" plywood is quite strong.
> 
> I finished packaging the first 100 patterns, although I am a couple of pieces short so I will be doing a quick cut this morning and filling in with what I need. I know I lost one piece under the deck when I was outside drilling the other day, but I was still a couple of pieces short, probably by my own calculations. After cutting the quantity that I just completed, doing a couple of extra pieces will seem like nothing.
> 
> I am going to spend the day packing today and I have a couple of movies and shows to have in the background while doing so. This to me is pleasant work and is quiet and clean and it is a good time to catch up on my favorite shows.
> 
> I have been keeping track of the time that I have put in, and the work is definitely worth while for me. While it did take me away from designing for a week or so, it is a nice little extra income that will fill in these months when we aren't quite as busy over the summer. Since the catalog is coming out in May and these are fall and Halloween designs, there is ample opportunity for reorders. I will welcome the opportunity.
> 
> I appreciate the cheering on that I have had from my followers during this project. While I know it isn't my normal type of work that I show, I hope that some of you who do production type work or are considering doing so will learn a bit from my own experiences here. I will probably summarize things up tomorrow and point out some things that helped me make this job a very pleasant one to finish and a great opportunity for my business to grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


I hoped you figured the price for the plastic baggies in with the others? They could be easily overlooked when pricing the projects. I am going to assume that you are aware of this and took it into account but for others it could be a disaster to have overlooked this.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Packaging *
> 
> By the end of today, I should be pretty much ready to put in a call to Purolator to pick up the boxes of patterns. This will be a huge milestone as far as I am concerned and I will feel great about doing such a big job in a relatively short amount of time.
> 
> When looking back on the last couple of weeks, I realize that I have woven some other projects in between doing the production work. Not only did that help to keep the work interesting, but it also helped me get things out in other directions. I am really pleased when I see this all coming together. Not only because of the amount of work, but also because of the quality of products that I am providing.
> 
> Each kit is packaged in a nice zip lock bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corresponding wood pieces are also in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is important for shipping that all the pieces lay flat, and I am very careful when packing them to have the box on its side so that they remain that way and not settle to the bottom of the bag. In order to do this, I keep the box on its end until it is full, then I am able to stand it up and there isn't room for things to shift. I expect that the final box will need some filler of some sort if there is any space left. The first box that I packed held 75 pattern kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect that there will be four boxes in the shipment. Being packed snugly will also help protect the pieces from damage, although the 1/8" plywood is quite strong.
> 
> I finished packaging the first 100 patterns, although I am a couple of pieces short so I will be doing a quick cut this morning and filling in with what I need. I know I lost one piece under the deck when I was outside drilling the other day, but I was still a couple of pieces short, probably by my own calculations. After cutting the quantity that I just completed, doing a couple of extra pieces will seem like nothing.
> 
> I am going to spend the day packing today and I have a couple of movies and shows to have in the background while doing so. This to me is pleasant work and is quiet and clean and it is a good time to catch up on my favorite shows.
> 
> I have been keeping track of the time that I have put in, and the work is definitely worth while for me. While it did take me away from designing for a week or so, it is a nice little extra income that will fill in these months when we aren't quite as busy over the summer. Since the catalog is coming out in May and these are fall and Halloween designs, there is ample opportunity for reorders. I will welcome the opportunity.
> 
> I appreciate the cheering on that I have had from my followers during this project. While I know it isn't my normal type of work that I show, I hope that some of you who do production type work or are considering doing so will learn a bit from my own experiences here. I will probably summarize things up tomorrow and point out some things that helped me make this job a very pleasant one to finish and a great opportunity for my business to grow.
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


Yes, I did Erwin.  I had remembered to do that when I made the skating pond sets. You are right though, it would be easily overlooked. I have done that before and of course had to live with the consequences of not figuring it in the bid. I am lucky that I found a great place here in Canada that makes all kinds of bags and packaging materials like this for a very reasonable price. They are a great company called Crystal Clear Bag and I am very pleased with them. They are friendly, fast and have so many sizes and products it is unbelievable! They are very reasonably priced and I can order over the phone and expect my order to arrive in about 2-3 days.

Little by little I am working through all of this!

Thanks for the comment, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wrapping It Up*

As I look around today and see the boxes filling up with patterns, I can't help but think that I learned a lot in the past couple of weeks. For someone like me who isn't used to doing this type of work, I feel quite accomplished having completed this order. I'll be honest and say that I am getting ready to move on to other things by now. I want to clear out all these boxes and get my world here back in order and get some drawing and designing done. Looking back though, I feel proud of myself and I am happy not only for the opportunity for earning a little extra money, but also for the additional exposure that this will bring my business.

I realize that this kind of thing isn't for everyone. Many people do woodworking and painting as a hobby, to make good use of their spare time and to be creative. Some people even sell some of what they make. But many don't like the pressure of having to do things at this quantity and wouldn't even consider it. I have heard many comments such as that, both privately and personally, and I realize that working this way isn't for everyone.

But I also realize that there are very few people that actually have woodworking or painting as a sole support. Many of you who have said that have other jobs that they go to every day and they supplement their income with making some things as a side line. I believe that is a different scenario altogether.

If I were doing this as a hobby or on a casual basis, one of the last things that I would want would be to have the pressure of getting a large order such as the one I just completed done. To me, it would only cause additional pressure and anxiety on something that was supposed to be fun and relaxing. That would kind of defeat the purpose.

For me however, my business is my only income. While I realize that ultimately designing is what will bring me the greatest amount of income, I am not opposed to exploring the possibility of doing other things, such as production work to help make the business lucrative. Doing this type of work is something that I think warranted at least giving it a try and seeing how it goes. It was definitely worth looking into.

You all need to remember, I am still learning too. Up until a couple of years ago, my business was sluggish and many times cost me more than it was making. I came to a point of 'sink or swim' with it when I had to realistically look at things or wind up abandoning it altogether. Since consciously making that decision, I have been very careful to look at things from an analytic point of view. This is very difficult for anyone who prefers to think artistically, such as me. But I realized that if I didn't retrain myself to do so, my business wouldn't be able to last.

Now I am still not 'perfect' at this type of thinking. My partner Keith is very helpful in keeping my grounded, as he is more of a 'numbers guy' and tends to look at things from that side much more than I do. He was (and may still be) a bit skeptical about me taking on this job. I don't think for a second that he would have taken it on himself. I believe he thinks that my time is better spent designing and doing other things that don't require the hours of time that this did. I don't think he felt that this was a good choice on my part.

But I do think that I surprised him. I don't think he was aware of how quickly and efficiently I would be able to get things done and perhaps he was not used to seeing me work in this manner. I must admit too that part of my motivation along the way was that I wanted to prove him wrong. I'm stubborn that way. After these couple of weeks, I am happy that I am able to come out of this side of the job being able to make a decent profit. The way I look at it, it is money that I wouldn't have had and as I said before, the exposure to my work is much farther reaching than just selling a couple of patterns. This will open my work up to an entirely new customer base and hopefully help with that branch of the company (the painting pattern branch) and perhaps even help with the woodworking side too. It is all good.

As I am finishing up packing the boxes today, I am grateful that I had the opportunity to do this. Would I do things differently if presented with the same scenario again? Probably some things. But for the most part, I had a very enjoyable couple of weeks and have nothing but positive feelings regarding the job.

Now we have to see how they sell.

When I made the skating pond sets available in this manner, the initial order was for 72 sets. Later on, they placed an additional order for more sets, which means the 72 sold well. They came out in the September catalog so they had the entire autumn season where they were shown.

These patterns, while geared for Halloween and autumn, are going to be featured in the catalog that comes out in May. While this is the slower season for crafting, it means that they will have a longer time of being featured and that the possibility of selling additional sets to the company is very real. It will be interesting to me to see if they are re-ordered and how well they do. If they are reordered, it will be mostly in the summer months when things are slow anyway, so it will be a welcome thing for me.

I haven't even looked at my deadlines, but I do want to start thinking about doing something for the Christmas or holiday season for the same company. I know I have lots of woodworking plans to draw, but I would like to keep at least one kit going if possible so that my name is out there and I will have some exposure in that area. It doesn't have to be three like this, but having at least one would be nice and it would also be more manageable during the busy fall season. Just something that I am thinking about.

Today I am literally 'wrapping things up' here. I have to finish packing the last box and I plan to have them go out the door tomorrow. I worked on things most of yesterday, but I got a late start because I had so many errands and things to do. Even today I am still catching up on some emails from the weekend. The rest of my business has still continued as I have worked on this order. I have done my best to keep everything running smoothly.

Thank you to those of you who have commented both publicly and privately to show your support. It is nice to have a cheering section when doing something such as this. It really helped me push to the finish line when I was getting tired.

I look forward to actually drawing again, as I have many new designs that I want to see come to be. One more day of packing and then cleaning up and I will be able to start fresh tomorrow, knowing I accomplished a lot. It's a pretty good feeling.

I wish you all a wonderful day today.










The man who goes farthest is generally the one who is willing to do and dare. The sure-thing boat never gets far from shore. - Dale Carnegie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping It Up*
> 
> As I look around today and see the boxes filling up with patterns, I can't help but think that I learned a lot in the past couple of weeks. For someone like me who isn't used to doing this type of work, I feel quite accomplished having completed this order. I'll be honest and say that I am getting ready to move on to other things by now. I want to clear out all these boxes and get my world here back in order and get some drawing and designing done. Looking back though, I feel proud of myself and I am happy not only for the opportunity for earning a little extra money, but also for the additional exposure that this will bring my business.
> 
> I realize that this kind of thing isn't for everyone. Many people do woodworking and painting as a hobby, to make good use of their spare time and to be creative. Some people even sell some of what they make. But many don't like the pressure of having to do things at this quantity and wouldn't even consider it. I have heard many comments such as that, both privately and personally, and I realize that working this way isn't for everyone.
> 
> But I also realize that there are very few people that actually have woodworking or painting as a sole support. Many of you who have said that have other jobs that they go to every day and they supplement their income with making some things as a side line. I believe that is a different scenario altogether.
> 
> If I were doing this as a hobby or on a casual basis, one of the last things that I would want would be to have the pressure of getting a large order such as the one I just completed done. To me, it would only cause additional pressure and anxiety on something that was supposed to be fun and relaxing. That would kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> For me however, my business is my only income. While I realize that ultimately designing is what will bring me the greatest amount of income, I am not opposed to exploring the possibility of doing other things, such as production work to help make the business lucrative. Doing this type of work is something that I think warranted at least giving it a try and seeing how it goes. It was definitely worth looking into.
> 
> You all need to remember, I am still learning too. Up until a couple of years ago, my business was sluggish and many times cost me more than it was making. I came to a point of 'sink or swim' with it when I had to realistically look at things or wind up abandoning it altogether. Since consciously making that decision, I have been very careful to look at things from an analytic point of view. This is very difficult for anyone who prefers to think artistically, such as me. But I realized that if I didn't retrain myself to do so, my business wouldn't be able to last.
> 
> Now I am still not 'perfect' at this type of thinking. My partner Keith is very helpful in keeping my grounded, as he is more of a 'numbers guy' and tends to look at things from that side much more than I do. He was (and may still be) a bit skeptical about me taking on this job. I don't think for a second that he would have taken it on himself. I believe he thinks that my time is better spent designing and doing other things that don't require the hours of time that this did. I don't think he felt that this was a good choice on my part.
> 
> But I do think that I surprised him. I don't think he was aware of how quickly and efficiently I would be able to get things done and perhaps he was not used to seeing me work in this manner. I must admit too that part of my motivation along the way was that I wanted to prove him wrong. I'm stubborn that way. After these couple of weeks, I am happy that I am able to come out of this side of the job being able to make a decent profit. The way I look at it, it is money that I wouldn't have had and as I said before, the exposure to my work is much farther reaching than just selling a couple of patterns. This will open my work up to an entirely new customer base and hopefully help with that branch of the company (the painting pattern branch) and perhaps even help with the woodworking side too. It is all good.
> 
> As I am finishing up packing the boxes today, I am grateful that I had the opportunity to do this. Would I do things differently if presented with the same scenario again? Probably some things. But for the most part, I had a very enjoyable couple of weeks and have nothing but positive feelings regarding the job.
> 
> Now we have to see how they sell.
> 
> When I made the skating pond sets available in this manner, the initial order was for 72 sets. Later on, they placed an additional order for more sets, which means the 72 sold well. They came out in the September catalog so they had the entire autumn season where they were shown.
> 
> These patterns, while geared for Halloween and autumn, are going to be featured in the catalog that comes out in May. While this is the slower season for crafting, it means that they will have a longer time of being featured and that the possibility of selling additional sets to the company is very real. It will be interesting to me to see if they are re-ordered and how well they do. If they are reordered, it will be mostly in the summer months when things are slow anyway, so it will be a welcome thing for me.
> 
> I haven't even looked at my deadlines, but I do want to start thinking about doing something for the Christmas or holiday season for the same company. I know I have lots of woodworking plans to draw, but I would like to keep at least one kit going if possible so that my name is out there and I will have some exposure in that area. It doesn't have to be three like this, but having at least one would be nice and it would also be more manageable during the busy fall season. Just something that I am thinking about.
> 
> Today I am literally 'wrapping things up' here. I have to finish packing the last box and I plan to have them go out the door tomorrow. I worked on things most of yesterday, but I got a late start because I had so many errands and things to do. Even today I am still catching up on some emails from the weekend. The rest of my business has still continued as I have worked on this order. I have done my best to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who have commented both publicly and privately to show your support. It is nice to have a cheering section when doing something such as this. It really helped me push to the finish line when I was getting tired.
> 
> I look forward to actually drawing again, as I have many new designs that I want to see come to be. One more day of packing and then cleaning up and I will be able to start fresh tomorrow, knowing I accomplished a lot. It's a pretty good feeling.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who goes farthest is generally the one who is willing to do and dare. The sure-thing boat never gets far from shore. - Dale Carnegie


You're a strong, determined, and more than anything very talented artisan. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping It Up*
> 
> As I look around today and see the boxes filling up with patterns, I can't help but think that I learned a lot in the past couple of weeks. For someone like me who isn't used to doing this type of work, I feel quite accomplished having completed this order. I'll be honest and say that I am getting ready to move on to other things by now. I want to clear out all these boxes and get my world here back in order and get some drawing and designing done. Looking back though, I feel proud of myself and I am happy not only for the opportunity for earning a little extra money, but also for the additional exposure that this will bring my business.
> 
> I realize that this kind of thing isn't for everyone. Many people do woodworking and painting as a hobby, to make good use of their spare time and to be creative. Some people even sell some of what they make. But many don't like the pressure of having to do things at this quantity and wouldn't even consider it. I have heard many comments such as that, both privately and personally, and I realize that working this way isn't for everyone.
> 
> But I also realize that there are very few people that actually have woodworking or painting as a sole support. Many of you who have said that have other jobs that they go to every day and they supplement their income with making some things as a side line. I believe that is a different scenario altogether.
> 
> If I were doing this as a hobby or on a casual basis, one of the last things that I would want would be to have the pressure of getting a large order such as the one I just completed done. To me, it would only cause additional pressure and anxiety on something that was supposed to be fun and relaxing. That would kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> For me however, my business is my only income. While I realize that ultimately designing is what will bring me the greatest amount of income, I am not opposed to exploring the possibility of doing other things, such as production work to help make the business lucrative. Doing this type of work is something that I think warranted at least giving it a try and seeing how it goes. It was definitely worth looking into.
> 
> You all need to remember, I am still learning too. Up until a couple of years ago, my business was sluggish and many times cost me more than it was making. I came to a point of 'sink or swim' with it when I had to realistically look at things or wind up abandoning it altogether. Since consciously making that decision, I have been very careful to look at things from an analytic point of view. This is very difficult for anyone who prefers to think artistically, such as me. But I realized that if I didn't retrain myself to do so, my business wouldn't be able to last.
> 
> Now I am still not 'perfect' at this type of thinking. My partner Keith is very helpful in keeping my grounded, as he is more of a 'numbers guy' and tends to look at things from that side much more than I do. He was (and may still be) a bit skeptical about me taking on this job. I don't think for a second that he would have taken it on himself. I believe he thinks that my time is better spent designing and doing other things that don't require the hours of time that this did. I don't think he felt that this was a good choice on my part.
> 
> But I do think that I surprised him. I don't think he was aware of how quickly and efficiently I would be able to get things done and perhaps he was not used to seeing me work in this manner. I must admit too that part of my motivation along the way was that I wanted to prove him wrong. I'm stubborn that way. After these couple of weeks, I am happy that I am able to come out of this side of the job being able to make a decent profit. The way I look at it, it is money that I wouldn't have had and as I said before, the exposure to my work is much farther reaching than just selling a couple of patterns. This will open my work up to an entirely new customer base and hopefully help with that branch of the company (the painting pattern branch) and perhaps even help with the woodworking side too. It is all good.
> 
> As I am finishing up packing the boxes today, I am grateful that I had the opportunity to do this. Would I do things differently if presented with the same scenario again? Probably some things. But for the most part, I had a very enjoyable couple of weeks and have nothing but positive feelings regarding the job.
> 
> Now we have to see how they sell.
> 
> When I made the skating pond sets available in this manner, the initial order was for 72 sets. Later on, they placed an additional order for more sets, which means the 72 sold well. They came out in the September catalog so they had the entire autumn season where they were shown.
> 
> These patterns, while geared for Halloween and autumn, are going to be featured in the catalog that comes out in May. While this is the slower season for crafting, it means that they will have a longer time of being featured and that the possibility of selling additional sets to the company is very real. It will be interesting to me to see if they are re-ordered and how well they do. If they are reordered, it will be mostly in the summer months when things are slow anyway, so it will be a welcome thing for me.
> 
> I haven't even looked at my deadlines, but I do want to start thinking about doing something for the Christmas or holiday season for the same company. I know I have lots of woodworking plans to draw, but I would like to keep at least one kit going if possible so that my name is out there and I will have some exposure in that area. It doesn't have to be three like this, but having at least one would be nice and it would also be more manageable during the busy fall season. Just something that I am thinking about.
> 
> Today I am literally 'wrapping things up' here. I have to finish packing the last box and I plan to have them go out the door tomorrow. I worked on things most of yesterday, but I got a late start because I had so many errands and things to do. Even today I am still catching up on some emails from the weekend. The rest of my business has still continued as I have worked on this order. I have done my best to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who have commented both publicly and privately to show your support. It is nice to have a cheering section when doing something such as this. It really helped me push to the finish line when I was getting tired.
> 
> I look forward to actually drawing again, as I have many new designs that I want to see come to be. One more day of packing and then cleaning up and I will be able to start fresh tomorrow, knowing I accomplished a lot. It's a pretty good feeling.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who goes farthest is generally the one who is willing to do and dare. The sure-thing boat never gets far from shore. - Dale Carnegie


so this kitty here says ..poke me with a fork, im done…lol…..so glad you finished well and that you learned more then before, it really is good, and im sure keith learned some things also..so its good for all, and we got to see you go after this project and accomplish a good amount of work, i really do love the kitty in the box…you all have a great day…grizz


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Wrapping It Up*
> 
> As I look around today and see the boxes filling up with patterns, I can't help but think that I learned a lot in the past couple of weeks. For someone like me who isn't used to doing this type of work, I feel quite accomplished having completed this order. I'll be honest and say that I am getting ready to move on to other things by now. I want to clear out all these boxes and get my world here back in order and get some drawing and designing done. Looking back though, I feel proud of myself and I am happy not only for the opportunity for earning a little extra money, but also for the additional exposure that this will bring my business.
> 
> I realize that this kind of thing isn't for everyone. Many people do woodworking and painting as a hobby, to make good use of their spare time and to be creative. Some people even sell some of what they make. But many don't like the pressure of having to do things at this quantity and wouldn't even consider it. I have heard many comments such as that, both privately and personally, and I realize that working this way isn't for everyone.
> 
> But I also realize that there are very few people that actually have woodworking or painting as a sole support. Many of you who have said that have other jobs that they go to every day and they supplement their income with making some things as a side line. I believe that is a different scenario altogether.
> 
> If I were doing this as a hobby or on a casual basis, one of the last things that I would want would be to have the pressure of getting a large order such as the one I just completed done. To me, it would only cause additional pressure and anxiety on something that was supposed to be fun and relaxing. That would kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> For me however, my business is my only income. While I realize that ultimately designing is what will bring me the greatest amount of income, I am not opposed to exploring the possibility of doing other things, such as production work to help make the business lucrative. Doing this type of work is something that I think warranted at least giving it a try and seeing how it goes. It was definitely worth looking into.
> 
> You all need to remember, I am still learning too. Up until a couple of years ago, my business was sluggish and many times cost me more than it was making. I came to a point of 'sink or swim' with it when I had to realistically look at things or wind up abandoning it altogether. Since consciously making that decision, I have been very careful to look at things from an analytic point of view. This is very difficult for anyone who prefers to think artistically, such as me. But I realized that if I didn't retrain myself to do so, my business wouldn't be able to last.
> 
> Now I am still not 'perfect' at this type of thinking. My partner Keith is very helpful in keeping my grounded, as he is more of a 'numbers guy' and tends to look at things from that side much more than I do. He was (and may still be) a bit skeptical about me taking on this job. I don't think for a second that he would have taken it on himself. I believe he thinks that my time is better spent designing and doing other things that don't require the hours of time that this did. I don't think he felt that this was a good choice on my part.
> 
> But I do think that I surprised him. I don't think he was aware of how quickly and efficiently I would be able to get things done and perhaps he was not used to seeing me work in this manner. I must admit too that part of my motivation along the way was that I wanted to prove him wrong. I'm stubborn that way. After these couple of weeks, I am happy that I am able to come out of this side of the job being able to make a decent profit. The way I look at it, it is money that I wouldn't have had and as I said before, the exposure to my work is much farther reaching than just selling a couple of patterns. This will open my work up to an entirely new customer base and hopefully help with that branch of the company (the painting pattern branch) and perhaps even help with the woodworking side too. It is all good.
> 
> As I am finishing up packing the boxes today, I am grateful that I had the opportunity to do this. Would I do things differently if presented with the same scenario again? Probably some things. But for the most part, I had a very enjoyable couple of weeks and have nothing but positive feelings regarding the job.
> 
> Now we have to see how they sell.
> 
> When I made the skating pond sets available in this manner, the initial order was for 72 sets. Later on, they placed an additional order for more sets, which means the 72 sold well. They came out in the September catalog so they had the entire autumn season where they were shown.
> 
> These patterns, while geared for Halloween and autumn, are going to be featured in the catalog that comes out in May. While this is the slower season for crafting, it means that they will have a longer time of being featured and that the possibility of selling additional sets to the company is very real. It will be interesting to me to see if they are re-ordered and how well they do. If they are reordered, it will be mostly in the summer months when things are slow anyway, so it will be a welcome thing for me.
> 
> I haven't even looked at my deadlines, but I do want to start thinking about doing something for the Christmas or holiday season for the same company. I know I have lots of woodworking plans to draw, but I would like to keep at least one kit going if possible so that my name is out there and I will have some exposure in that area. It doesn't have to be three like this, but having at least one would be nice and it would also be more manageable during the busy fall season. Just something that I am thinking about.
> 
> Today I am literally 'wrapping things up' here. I have to finish packing the last box and I plan to have them go out the door tomorrow. I worked on things most of yesterday, but I got a late start because I had so many errands and things to do. Even today I am still catching up on some emails from the weekend. The rest of my business has still continued as I have worked on this order. I have done my best to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who have commented both publicly and privately to show your support. It is nice to have a cheering section when doing something such as this. It really helped me push to the finish line when I was getting tired.
> 
> I look forward to actually drawing again, as I have many new designs that I want to see come to be. One more day of packing and then cleaning up and I will be able to start fresh tomorrow, knowing I accomplished a lot. It's a pretty good feeling.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who goes farthest is generally the one who is willing to do and dare. The sure-thing boat never gets far from shore. - Dale Carnegie


Hi Sheila;

Well done! This is a great way to get additional exposure.

Be careful not to ship the cat by accident.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Closure*

I figure you are all probably tired of reading about me doing this order, but it has really occupied so much of my time this past week or so that there is little else for me to write about. Today will be the final day regarding it, except perhaps in passing (I promise!)

I finished getting everything packed up yesterday and took the remaining part of the day to get the house back to normal. In living in a small place, you can imagine the disruption that having the bulk of the patterns and pieces around would cause. I did try (somewhat successfully) to keep things organized and in order so that we weren't tripping over the mess constantly. After all, Keith has his own things to do and I didn't want to interfere with that if I could help it. We are lucky that we have a cubby hole in the kitchen where I suppose a dishwasher could be installed. This little area served great for storing the 10×10 sheets of prepared wood and subsequently, the cut out pieces until they were all bagged and packaged.

After printing the pattern packets themselves, which I showed in a previous blog, I packaged them neatly in boxes and kept them out of the way under the kitchen table. There they were kept clean and we barely noticed them at all.

The final packing was probably the messiest part, as I needed to do that in the middle of the living room and count out and divide the pieces for each kit. I also needed to find boxes that were the closest in size to the sheets to avoid excessive shifting of the pieces so that they would stack in the most efficient way possible and take up minimal room. The plastic bags that the kits were put in were quite slippery and I didn't want them moving around in the boxes. Once packed though, I made sure they were quite snug so there was no room for movement inside.

The entire order took up five full boxes:










The estimated weight on the order is 98 lbs. I wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to go over my weight limits and the smaller boxes were fine for this.

I prepared the shipping documents and scheduled the pickup this morning. Purolator has a policy that you can't do so online the previous day, so I needed to wait until today to do the final sealing of the order. By noon or so they will be on their way and I will be able to breath a sigh of relief.

It may seem silly, but I feel really good about this. I know that I am just one person and in some ways I am competing with laser cutting and larger companies, but I think I held my own on this one. I am proud of not only the designs that I made, but the quality of the kits that I am providing.

While I wouldn't want to do this all the time, there are much worse jobs that I can think of for much less money. As I said before, it will help me through the slower seasons of spring and summer and give a nice little boost to my income. The good part about designing is that all the patterns that I have drawn up to this date are still working for me whether I am creating new patterns or producing kits. That doesn't change.

Since these will be shown in the May catalog and are fall projects, I hope they have a great summer and they sell well. If I have any reorders (I hope to!) I should be able to produce them quickly and efficiently and they will hopefully have a good run.

My next plan for them is to get one or two Christmas/holiday items to them and hopefully I can remain a presence in their catalogs with at least one project indefinitely. I will just have to try.

So I can close this chapter in my work life and call this job a wrap. On to other new and exciting things!

I hope that for those of you who are considering doing production work such as this, you may have picked up a few pointers by seeing how I accomplished this. Overall I think things went pretty well.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Closure*
> 
> I figure you are all probably tired of reading about me doing this order, but it has really occupied so much of my time this past week or so that there is little else for me to write about. Today will be the final day regarding it, except perhaps in passing (I promise!)
> 
> I finished getting everything packed up yesterday and took the remaining part of the day to get the house back to normal. In living in a small place, you can imagine the disruption that having the bulk of the patterns and pieces around would cause. I did try (somewhat successfully) to keep things organized and in order so that we weren't tripping over the mess constantly. After all, Keith has his own things to do and I didn't want to interfere with that if I could help it. We are lucky that we have a cubby hole in the kitchen where I suppose a dishwasher could be installed. This little area served great for storing the 10×10 sheets of prepared wood and subsequently, the cut out pieces until they were all bagged and packaged.
> 
> After printing the pattern packets themselves, which I showed in a previous blog, I packaged them neatly in boxes and kept them out of the way under the kitchen table. There they were kept clean and we barely noticed them at all.
> 
> The final packing was probably the messiest part, as I needed to do that in the middle of the living room and count out and divide the pieces for each kit. I also needed to find boxes that were the closest in size to the sheets to avoid excessive shifting of the pieces so that they would stack in the most efficient way possible and take up minimal room. The plastic bags that the kits were put in were quite slippery and I didn't want them moving around in the boxes. Once packed though, I made sure they were quite snug so there was no room for movement inside.
> 
> The entire order took up five full boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimated weight on the order is 98 lbs. I wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to go over my weight limits and the smaller boxes were fine for this.
> 
> I prepared the shipping documents and scheduled the pickup this morning. Purolator has a policy that you can't do so online the previous day, so I needed to wait until today to do the final sealing of the order. By noon or so they will be on their way and I will be able to breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I feel really good about this. I know that I am just one person and in some ways I am competing with laser cutting and larger companies, but I think I held my own on this one. I am proud of not only the designs that I made, but the quality of the kits that I am providing.
> 
> While I wouldn't want to do this all the time, there are much worse jobs that I can think of for much less money. As I said before, it will help me through the slower seasons of spring and summer and give a nice little boost to my income. The good part about designing is that all the patterns that I have drawn up to this date are still working for me whether I am creating new patterns or producing kits. That doesn't change.
> 
> Since these will be shown in the May catalog and are fall projects, I hope they have a great summer and they sell well. If I have any reorders (I hope to!) I should be able to produce them quickly and efficiently and they will hopefully have a good run.
> 
> My next plan for them is to get one or two Christmas/holiday items to them and hopefully I can remain a presence in their catalogs with at least one project indefinitely. I will just have to try.
> 
> So I can close this chapter in my work life and call this job a wrap. On to other new and exciting things!
> 
> I hope that for those of you who are considering doing production work such as this, you may have picked up a few pointers by seeing how I accomplished this. Overall I think things went pretty well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


That'll cost a bit to ship. It cost me $168 to ship my table & chairs to my Grndkids in Kansas from Kentucky


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Closure*
> 
> I figure you are all probably tired of reading about me doing this order, but it has really occupied so much of my time this past week or so that there is little else for me to write about. Today will be the final day regarding it, except perhaps in passing (I promise!)
> 
> I finished getting everything packed up yesterday and took the remaining part of the day to get the house back to normal. In living in a small place, you can imagine the disruption that having the bulk of the patterns and pieces around would cause. I did try (somewhat successfully) to keep things organized and in order so that we weren't tripping over the mess constantly. After all, Keith has his own things to do and I didn't want to interfere with that if I could help it. We are lucky that we have a cubby hole in the kitchen where I suppose a dishwasher could be installed. This little area served great for storing the 10×10 sheets of prepared wood and subsequently, the cut out pieces until they were all bagged and packaged.
> 
> After printing the pattern packets themselves, which I showed in a previous blog, I packaged them neatly in boxes and kept them out of the way under the kitchen table. There they were kept clean and we barely noticed them at all.
> 
> The final packing was probably the messiest part, as I needed to do that in the middle of the living room and count out and divide the pieces for each kit. I also needed to find boxes that were the closest in size to the sheets to avoid excessive shifting of the pieces so that they would stack in the most efficient way possible and take up minimal room. The plastic bags that the kits were put in were quite slippery and I didn't want them moving around in the boxes. Once packed though, I made sure they were quite snug so there was no room for movement inside.
> 
> The entire order took up five full boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimated weight on the order is 98 lbs. I wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to go over my weight limits and the smaller boxes were fine for this.
> 
> I prepared the shipping documents and scheduled the pickup this morning. Purolator has a policy that you can't do so online the previous day, so I needed to wait until today to do the final sealing of the order. By noon or so they will be on their way and I will be able to breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I feel really good about this. I know that I am just one person and in some ways I am competing with laser cutting and larger companies, but I think I held my own on this one. I am proud of not only the designs that I made, but the quality of the kits that I am providing.
> 
> While I wouldn't want to do this all the time, there are much worse jobs that I can think of for much less money. As I said before, it will help me through the slower seasons of spring and summer and give a nice little boost to my income. The good part about designing is that all the patterns that I have drawn up to this date are still working for me whether I am creating new patterns or producing kits. That doesn't change.
> 
> Since these will be shown in the May catalog and are fall projects, I hope they have a great summer and they sell well. If I have any reorders (I hope to!) I should be able to produce them quickly and efficiently and they will hopefully have a good run.
> 
> My next plan for them is to get one or two Christmas/holiday items to them and hopefully I can remain a presence in their catalogs with at least one project indefinitely. I will just have to try.
> 
> So I can close this chapter in my work life and call this job a wrap. On to other new and exciting things!
> 
> I hope that for those of you who are considering doing production work such as this, you may have picked up a few pointers by seeing how I accomplished this. Overall I think things went pretty well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


The estimate (which is usually darn close because I measure) was just under $150. Not too bad considering the collective weight was about 100 lbs. It is going to Ohio from Nova Scotia.

Also, the receiver pays the shipping, so I will be reimbursed. It is also a tax write off if I don't get paid back on other stuff. So not too bad, really. I thought it would be more. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Closure*
> 
> I figure you are all probably tired of reading about me doing this order, but it has really occupied so much of my time this past week or so that there is little else for me to write about. Today will be the final day regarding it, except perhaps in passing (I promise!)
> 
> I finished getting everything packed up yesterday and took the remaining part of the day to get the house back to normal. In living in a small place, you can imagine the disruption that having the bulk of the patterns and pieces around would cause. I did try (somewhat successfully) to keep things organized and in order so that we weren't tripping over the mess constantly. After all, Keith has his own things to do and I didn't want to interfere with that if I could help it. We are lucky that we have a cubby hole in the kitchen where I suppose a dishwasher could be installed. This little area served great for storing the 10×10 sheets of prepared wood and subsequently, the cut out pieces until they were all bagged and packaged.
> 
> After printing the pattern packets themselves, which I showed in a previous blog, I packaged them neatly in boxes and kept them out of the way under the kitchen table. There they were kept clean and we barely noticed them at all.
> 
> The final packing was probably the messiest part, as I needed to do that in the middle of the living room and count out and divide the pieces for each kit. I also needed to find boxes that were the closest in size to the sheets to avoid excessive shifting of the pieces so that they would stack in the most efficient way possible and take up minimal room. The plastic bags that the kits were put in were quite slippery and I didn't want them moving around in the boxes. Once packed though, I made sure they were quite snug so there was no room for movement inside.
> 
> The entire order took up five full boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimated weight on the order is 98 lbs. I wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to go over my weight limits and the smaller boxes were fine for this.
> 
> I prepared the shipping documents and scheduled the pickup this morning. Purolator has a policy that you can't do so online the previous day, so I needed to wait until today to do the final sealing of the order. By noon or so they will be on their way and I will be able to breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I feel really good about this. I know that I am just one person and in some ways I am competing with laser cutting and larger companies, but I think I held my own on this one. I am proud of not only the designs that I made, but the quality of the kits that I am providing.
> 
> While I wouldn't want to do this all the time, there are much worse jobs that I can think of for much less money. As I said before, it will help me through the slower seasons of spring and summer and give a nice little boost to my income. The good part about designing is that all the patterns that I have drawn up to this date are still working for me whether I am creating new patterns or producing kits. That doesn't change.
> 
> Since these will be shown in the May catalog and are fall projects, I hope they have a great summer and they sell well. If I have any reorders (I hope to!) I should be able to produce them quickly and efficiently and they will hopefully have a good run.
> 
> My next plan for them is to get one or two Christmas/holiday items to them and hopefully I can remain a presence in their catalogs with at least one project indefinitely. I will just have to try.
> 
> So I can close this chapter in my work life and call this job a wrap. On to other new and exciting things!
> 
> I hope that for those of you who are considering doing production work such as this, you may have picked up a few pointers by seeing how I accomplished this. Overall I think things went pretty well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


standing ovation….yea…you did it…great job..now you know what it is like and know what to expect if you do more, so yep now your off to new things…cant wait to see what your going to be up to…today i showed my sister in law the beautiful candle holder you made for me this christmas, she loved it, and i told her about what you do…i have it on display in the living room…so another great blog, weve got fresh strawberries coming in a bit, they have quite a few you picks around here, and then a pound cake i hope, with cool whip on the top..so i will celebrate for you here….bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Closure*
> 
> I figure you are all probably tired of reading about me doing this order, but it has really occupied so much of my time this past week or so that there is little else for me to write about. Today will be the final day regarding it, except perhaps in passing (I promise!)
> 
> I finished getting everything packed up yesterday and took the remaining part of the day to get the house back to normal. In living in a small place, you can imagine the disruption that having the bulk of the patterns and pieces around would cause. I did try (somewhat successfully) to keep things organized and in order so that we weren't tripping over the mess constantly. After all, Keith has his own things to do and I didn't want to interfere with that if I could help it. We are lucky that we have a cubby hole in the kitchen where I suppose a dishwasher could be installed. This little area served great for storing the 10×10 sheets of prepared wood and subsequently, the cut out pieces until they were all bagged and packaged.
> 
> After printing the pattern packets themselves, which I showed in a previous blog, I packaged them neatly in boxes and kept them out of the way under the kitchen table. There they were kept clean and we barely noticed them at all.
> 
> The final packing was probably the messiest part, as I needed to do that in the middle of the living room and count out and divide the pieces for each kit. I also needed to find boxes that were the closest in size to the sheets to avoid excessive shifting of the pieces so that they would stack in the most efficient way possible and take up minimal room. The plastic bags that the kits were put in were quite slippery and I didn't want them moving around in the boxes. Once packed though, I made sure they were quite snug so there was no room for movement inside.
> 
> The entire order took up five full boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimated weight on the order is 98 lbs. I wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to go over my weight limits and the smaller boxes were fine for this.
> 
> I prepared the shipping documents and scheduled the pickup this morning. Purolator has a policy that you can't do so online the previous day, so I needed to wait until today to do the final sealing of the order. By noon or so they will be on their way and I will be able to breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I feel really good about this. I know that I am just one person and in some ways I am competing with laser cutting and larger companies, but I think I held my own on this one. I am proud of not only the designs that I made, but the quality of the kits that I am providing.
> 
> While I wouldn't want to do this all the time, there are much worse jobs that I can think of for much less money. As I said before, it will help me through the slower seasons of spring and summer and give a nice little boost to my income. The good part about designing is that all the patterns that I have drawn up to this date are still working for me whether I am creating new patterns or producing kits. That doesn't change.
> 
> Since these will be shown in the May catalog and are fall projects, I hope they have a great summer and they sell well. If I have any reorders (I hope to!) I should be able to produce them quickly and efficiently and they will hopefully have a good run.
> 
> My next plan for them is to get one or two Christmas/holiday items to them and hopefully I can remain a presence in their catalogs with at least one project indefinitely. I will just have to try.
> 
> So I can close this chapter in my work life and call this job a wrap. On to other new and exciting things!
> 
> I hope that for those of you who are considering doing production work such as this, you may have picked up a few pointers by seeing how I accomplished this. Overall I think things went pretty well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Mmm . . . Strawberries! I love fresh strawberries! You need to make some crepes!  I am really glad you like the tray. Glad to hear you are cooking too. I love pound cake and I haven't made one in years! (That is probably a good thing though!) Thanks for the cheering on, Grizz! You are a really dear friend. Have a great day today! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Duck Out of Water*

I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.

But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.

Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.

As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.

While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.

After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.

So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.

This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.

So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today. 

We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.










While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.

All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.

Now what???

Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.










I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)

This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster. 

The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.

So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.










I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.

Have a great day today!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hmm couch but definitely not potato. This gives me an idea. Sneak a monitor cable into the TV for when Sue is on our main PC and I'm on the couch with a laptop. Drawing is much easier on a big screen. Thanks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


That would work, Martyn:
We have all the components in the cabinet under the TV and next to it, and run the cables/wires under the rug (the rug is a 'little' lumpy, but you really don't notice! Keith has the dual monitor thing going where he can drag his drawings between his own monitor and the big screen. Convenient when he is showing me stuff. Just keep the cable there and connect it as you need it. 










As you can see, we dragged the kitchen table into where the couch is. Now that's togetherness!!! LOL We will see if we can get through the day like this!

Sheila


----------



## RussInMichigan

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Ms. Landry,
Change, like everything else in life it seems, can come in many different flavors and colors. A while back, for instance, you helped me decide which scroll saw to buy, and it has changed my life in so many positive ways. Still, every time I see one of your lumberjocks posts, I think, I really like that lady.

That saw got me to try being a vendor at a craft show. Almost everything I had was a scroll saw product. I sold most of it and was one of the top vendors. For having that saw I got to meet Kathy Wise, who used my saw to demonstrate some intarsia techniques. She had never used the Excalibur and she was impressed.

Sometimes we want to plug our noses for the bad smell change leaves. For me, adding a scroll saw to my life brought with it the scent of roses and lilacs.

Thanks again,

Russ


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


That is really cool, Russ. Thank you so much for your touching comment. I sometimes wonder about me posting every day on the silly stuff in my life (like today's post) which has little to do with woodworking. But in a way I feel that most of it does. After all, where I sit drawing has some effect on my designing. I like to post this kind of stuff because there are many people who don't have access to lots of tools and big shops and I like to show them that being a little innovative means that you can accomplish a lot with few resources. You just need to think of ways to make things work.

I am so happy that the saw worked out for you! I love mine, too. I did love my DW788 but it had its day and it was time for a new one. There is no comparison.

I LOVE Kathie Wise and greatly admire her work. How lucky you are to have met her! Maybe one day I will have the honor of doing so!

People like you in my life are one of the reasons I am so happy every single day! How could I not be? You made my day for me with your nice and positive thoughts! Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


That's a cool setup…

Reminds me of Financial screens of yesteryear… LOL

Do you have Netflix there? If so, you could have three movies going all at the same time!

That is a Duck out of water…


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Sheila,
Thanks for your post. Change can be good or it can be bad. It's whatever a person qualifies it to be. Seems like yours is good.

Thanks for being here on Lumberjocks. I'm saving up for a scroll saw, and your advice is very helpful.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


well you got quite creative today with some wonderful pictures, love them, im sure when the new couch comes, the kitties will sniff and look and jump on it and sniff some more and they will finally relax and start taking there cat naps again…im looking forward to seeing the new couch, i bet its going to be so comfy , you might not want to get out of it…who will cut with the saw, who will fix dinner….someone will need to come in and take care of you both, lol…....hope all is well and maybe the new couch is already there….


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Duck Out of Water*
> 
> I must admit that I am not always comfortable with change. Even if it is for the better, there is that accompanying feeling of uneasiness that things are different than what we are used to. As I get older, I find this to be even more true. It's as if I don't want to have to think about any more than I need to some days and when things are different, it pulls from my 'think bank' and takes my attention.
> 
> But I also understand that change is necessary. Many times we invite change into our lives in order to improve things. This was the case with me.
> 
> Many of you know that we live here in a small place. As a result, we don't have a real 'office' in which to work. Since the majority of our time is spent on our computers, both Keith and I have ours networked together and have our monitors situated at each end of the couch. Keith's computer is also connected to our 54" TV screen and our sound system and we watch all our shows through the computers. We don't have any cable, as we don't feel we need it. We get all the news we want here on the computer and we really don't spend a great deal of time watching anyway.
> 
> As a result of this set up, we spend a LOT of time on our couch, working on the computers. Whether it is drawing, answering mail, writing patterns (or this blog) or even playing games when the day is finished to unwind, we are on the couch.
> 
> While Keith had a couch that looked nice when I moved in almost three years ago, it certainly wasn't meant for the constant use we were to give it. It was quite squishy and while it was comfortable for a while, it wasn't really good for spending long hours in the same position on it, as there was little support.
> 
> After trying many different things, such as placing a board under my cushion for support and other things like that, we finally came to the conclusion that it was time to look for a new couch, as by the end of the day sometimes I would really ache.
> 
> So several weeks ago we ventured out and shopped for one and found one that we hope will be suitable and look good and feel good and last for a while. It is by La-Z-Boy, a manufacturer that I had purchased from before and I am hoping that the quality of their products is still as good as what I had experienced in the past.
> 
> This couch is also cool because it has dual recliners so that we will be able to stretch back and change position from time to time or at the end of the day when we want to relax and watch a show. I am optimistic that it will work for us.
> 
> So we ordered up several weeks ago and we were told that it would take up to 12 weeks for our couch to be made, something that I know isn't usual. But as luck had it, we received a phone call after only six weeks that our new couch was ready and they are delivering it today.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday cleaning things up and getting the old one out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we try to be neat, there is never getting around having stuff falling in the cushions and even though we vacuumed regularly, things still needed a good going over. We also needed to get it out of here and deliver it to my friend who purchased it from us, which meant borrowing Keith's dad's SUV and loading it up. That took a little bit.
> 
> All went well, but when we got home, the reality hit that there was no comfortable way to be on my computer.
> 
> Now what???
> 
> Fortunately, it was already after 8pm by the time we were all back home and done and I decided to take some of my magazines to bed with me to read there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of company, as the cats were also uncomfortable and displaced without the couch there. In fact they were at times quite wild, running around like someone lit a fire under them and being even more goofy than usual (cats don't like change either!)
> 
> This morning I actually slept in. I awoke at my usual time and remembered there was no couch for me to sit on and write my blog and do my computing so I rolled over and went back to sleep for a bit. Perhaps I am thinking if I sleep long enough, the time for the delivery will come faster.
> 
> The new couch is due "early afternoon." I hope they are sooner rather than later. I have many new ideas that I want to work on and for the moment we dragged the kitchen table into the living area where the couch is to use the computers, but things are awkward and well - different. It is hard to concentrate on new ideas when my little environment is so disrupted.
> 
> So for now, I am just a duck out of water, as are the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that once the new couch arrives, all will be well with my world again. Until then, I will just have to paddle around here and make due.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Nice setup Sheila. Once that new couch comes, you may be in it fer a few days… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Butterfly Effect*

It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.

Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.

The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.

The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.

As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.

But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?

We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:



















And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?

But what would work for us?

We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:










We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.

As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.

We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.

This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all! 

Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.

I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.










Have a great Friday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Butterfly Effect*
> 
> It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.
> 
> Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.
> 
> The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.
> 
> The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.
> 
> As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.
> 
> But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?
> 
> We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?
> 
> But what would work for us?
> 
> We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.
> 
> As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.
> 
> We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.
> 
> This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all!
> 
> Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.
> 
> I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


congrats on finding what you needed to work with your new couch, those are pretty slick looking, you guys will be high tech…it was a great visit yesterday…i hope you both have a great weekend..ive got plenty to do here…now you get to work with designing and lets see what you have going on up in that brain of yours, im sure it will be wonderful….grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Butterfly Effect*
> 
> It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.
> 
> Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.
> 
> The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.
> 
> The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.
> 
> As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.
> 
> But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?
> 
> We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?
> 
> But what would work for us?
> 
> We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.
> 
> As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.
> 
> We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.
> 
> This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all!
> 
> Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.
> 
> I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks Bob! I really appreciated the surprise call. I love hearing what you are up to also. Your boxes really came out beautiful. You just keep getting better and better. I got the OK from my editor on a couple of ideas I was dreaming up, so the rest will be the fun part - making them come to life!

We are tracking our monitor arms and they should be here by Monday already. It will be really cool to see how they work. Yes, it will look neat and 'high-tech.' How fun!

Thanks as always for your friendship and support. Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Butterfly Effect*
> 
> It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.
> 
> Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.
> 
> The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.
> 
> The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.
> 
> As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.
> 
> But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?
> 
> We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?
> 
> But what would work for us?
> 
> We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.
> 
> As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.
> 
> We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.
> 
> This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all!
> 
> Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.
> 
> I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


butterfly , cuochpotato and new hightec swingarms and on and on and on …. my good 
you better take a day with painting before you totely go nuts and spend all your money … lol

congrat´s with the new sofa 

take care 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Butterfly Effect*
> 
> It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.
> 
> Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.
> 
> The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.
> 
> The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.
> 
> As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.
> 
> But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?
> 
> We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?
> 
> But what would work for us?
> 
> We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.
> 
> As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.
> 
> We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.
> 
> This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all!
> 
> Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.
> 
> I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Yes, Dennis - I am DONE spending (for a while anyway!) We had our fun and really aren't in need of anything else. I paid my Canada taxes today (US ones last week) and I am officially "broke"! LOL But I am comfortable and happy and have some wonderful new designs planned that I am working on already. The swing arms will hopefully do what we need them to. I promise I will post pictures of them installed.

I hope you are well and have a great weekend. Thanks for stopping by . . .

Sheila


----------



## Alex233

scrollgirl said:


> *The Butterfly Effect*
> 
> It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.
> 
> Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.
> 
> The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.
> 
> The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.
> 
> As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.
> 
> But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?
> 
> We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?
> 
> But what would work for us?
> 
> We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.
> 
> As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.
> 
> We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.
> 
> This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all!
> 
> Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.
> 
> I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


The monitor stands look pretty cool, I like your setup! How have they worked out for you?

p.s. I love the photo of the kitty and the butterfly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Butterfly Effect*
> 
> It's funny how changing one thing can cause such a need for changes elsewhere. I see this happen time and time again. We start by cleaning out a bedroom closet, and before we know it we are repainting the entire room. It is one of those chain reactions that we don't always understand but continually see happening around us.
> 
> Yesterday the new sofa arrived. Everything went according to schedule. The delivery time was promised at 'early afternoon' and by golly they were knocking at the door right around 1:30pm. We were all quite excited - even the cats, as any changes in their little world they call home here are (to them at least) profound.
> 
> The new sofa fit in nicely, but since it is a different style than what we had previously, there are some important differences.
> 
> The side arms sit up taller than the old couch - some 3-4 inches. While that may not be of issue to some (and certainly wasn't something that we thought about) it affects us quite a bit.
> 
> As I stated in previous posts, Keith and I both sit on the couch when using our computers. It is where we spend a good part of our day, and that is why the comfort of this piece of furniture is so important to us. Keith had built us each a temporary monitor stand for our respective monitors, which we would eventually replace with something that looked a bit nicer. I also have a side table with a swivel top that I had my friend Bernie build me that holds my mouse pad and other things that I need in my every day functioning.
> 
> But now with this taller couch, the arms are a bit tall for these to work well and while we can survive with things the way they are, we feel that it was time to upgrade into something more permanent. But what?
> 
> We also need to keep the stands to the side of the couch because both of our ends recline. This causes a bit of a problem, as we now need to keep the stands completely to the side. While my stand (the far one in the pic) is workable being shoved a bit into the corner, Keith's needs to be put right in the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's face it folks - these aren't the prettiest pieces of furniture that you will see. They are quite basic and were made up in a hurry to be made functional "for now." How many times have we done something as a band-aid and wound up keeping it that way for good?
> 
> But what would work for us?
> 
> We spent some time yesterday looking at our options and here's what we came up with. We decided to get these nifty monitor desk arms so that we can mount our monitors to the side and then pull them out when we needed to use them. Here is a picture of the one we chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought they were pretty slick and would do the job nicely. For my side, it will be able to mount on the table that I have been using all along. When I am not using my monitor, it will fold neatly at the side, which I thought was pretty slick.
> 
> As for Keith, he will be building a floor stand for his and is looking to attaching it to the metal frame of the couch. This will also make it quick and easy for him to move it out of his way when not in use. If that won't work (he is still working on the logistics of it) he will build a floor stand with a small footprint that will for the most part slide under the side of the couch. In either case, it will rid us of the ugly stands we have and make the place look much neater and far less cluttered.
> 
> We ordered up the stands from NCIX here in Canada (a computer supply mail order place) and they shipped already and there is a good possibility of getting them by Monday. They weren't cheap (about $170 each with shipping) but they are quality and will solve the problem and we figured if we had to rebuild the stands, the time and materials would cost far more than what we picked. This is a great case of "less is more" and it will keep our place here looking uncluttered and clean. That is really important to us.
> 
> This unexpected hiccup in our day really did turn out OK. The couch is beautiful. Since we ordered it six weeks ago, I was sometimes wondering if I did the right thing or spent too much on it and was questioning myself on the purchase, as many of us do when we invest in something so big. But the moment I sat in it, I immediately remembered why I liked it so much. It cradles my back so nicely and unlike our old sofa, which was like sitting in a marshmallow, I feel comfortable and supported. AND I can recline and change positions whenever I want. I may become a couch potato after all!
> 
> Now it is time for me to really get in the 'design mode' and get to work developing these patterns that I have been thinking about. Even though I have been working hard every day, because I haven't designed new things I feel like I have been slacking. It is time to get going and produce some new patterns for everyone to make.
> 
> I think back on all the things that have happened this year for us already. We did a lot of sprucing up of the place and we have a beautifully comfortable environment in which we can work now. It is funny how one thing can lead to another and another and another. They call this the "butterfly effect." I am happy we made it work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi, Alex! The monitor stands are awesome. They are one of the smartest investments we made. Initially we were concerned because they cost more than our monitors did (about $150 each before shipping) but they are excellent quality and did so much to 'de-clutter' our environment here. I feel good that I spent a little more and got a product that was something that will last for many years. There were some that were not quite as expensive, but I doubt they would perform the same or be as stable as these. Both Keith and I are really happy with them.

I am happy you like the kitty. I thought it was extremely beautiful. I loved the colors and like sharing my "kitty pics" that I find in my travels.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Design Mode*

One of the great things about being a designer is that I get to work with all kinds of new and different products. Back when I was just starting out in my business, I used to attend an annual trade show held in the Chicago area that was hosted by the Craft and Hobby Association. The show was held at the huge Rosemont Convention Center and was a week long convention filled with classes, lectures and of course, the trade show. There were hundreds of vendors and while most of them didn't sell retail items, it was a chance to see and learn about all the new products that they offered. There were make and take it demonstrations and we had a chance to meet with industry professionals and ask any questions we wanted about all the new products and try them first hand. Usually, on the last day of the show, many of the companies wanted to get rid of many of the samples that they had brought for demonstration and simply gave them away. I remember walking through the convention center, barely being able to carry the various products that were given to me to try.

This was where I first met up with all the wonderful people at All American Crafts, the publishing company who publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - where I have been a contributing editor for 15 years now. All American publishes a variety of craft and hobby magazines ranging from woodworking to knitting to painting and everything in between. I remember coming home from that show back in 1996 with a handful of business cards from all the editors and personnel from the magazine and a world of opportunity ahead of me. It was an incredible time.

Now days it seems that the trade shows are quite a bit smaller. We have the internet and many people are able to shop online and view new products directly on the manufacturer's website. There seems to be little need for even the larger companies to invest the cost in attending a large show such as that, as everything that they offer can be seen online. While it is more convenient for both the product companies and also the buyers, it is still not the same as seeing these products first hand. But it is a sign of the times, I suppose.

During one of these trade shows, I also had the opportunity to meet up with some wonderful people from DecoArt. At the time, my main focus was painting, but in learning about this company and seeing the vast array of products that DecoArt produces not only for decorative painting, but for finishing and crafting it has been an association that I have enjoyed very much and I am very happy to be involved in their Helping Artist program.

As a designer, seeing new products is a great springboard for being creative and coming up with new ideas. In working with both the painting and woodworking industries, I find a huge array of stains, paints and mediums that can be used by both woodworkers and painters in order to expand their own scope of projects. I feel that by trying and reviewing these products myself, I am somewhat of a liaison between the manufacturers and the consumers. And that is a great deal of fun.

When I use a product and introduce it to my customers - either through my articles that are published or directly through my own pattern sales - I try to keep a few things in mind. I try to find things that are also easy for my customers to obtain, and also are not too costly. There is nothing more frustrating to me than seeing a project that I want to do and not being able to obtain the supplies to make it. I think that living here in rural Canada has really helped to make me aware of how important having things available via mail order is. When I lived in Chicago, there were literally hundreds of stores nearby and I could easily go from store to store to search out a particular product that I would need. But now with Helifax almost three hours drive away, I find that it isn't so easy, and I try to limit my recommendations to things that can be obtained online.

Also, the fact that I no longer reside in the United States brings to light another thing to consider - not everything is available to be shipped internationally. While some USA manufacturers do ship to Canada and abroad, there are usually hefty taxes and duties placed on the products which makes them cost prohibitive. After all, if you need a bottle of paint that retails for $1.25, by the time you have it shipped here to Canada, it could cost you much more. There are usually minimum orders when shipping out of country and customers need to shop wisely so that the cost of making a certain project is feasible. All these things need to be considered.

Of course, I have found several companies that I consider my 'favorites.' DecoArt is one of them. Lee Valley Tools is another. There are other craft suppliers that I am stumbling upon too that are up to the task of providing the supplies that I use to create my projects. While I have a list of several of them that I recommend, I am always in search of new sources for supplies and tools so that I can recommend them to my customers with confidence. For that reason, I try to read a lot of the feedback given in the forums regarding the companies that others may have used and I pay close attention to their feedback and experiences. This way I can recommend them with confidence that I am not sending someone up a dead end road, or to an unreliable source.

With that said, I am now in what I call 'Design Mode.' I have probably about five projects in the works in my head, and there are some really cool new products that I am trying out and thinking of using in my next designs.

Some of you may remember the kitty cat chalkboard that I recently designed.










This was the first time that I used a product called "Chalkboard Paint" in which you could paint any surface and make it into a chalk board. This was something that I thought was really cool, and I had some other nice ideas for using it. The only thing was that I didn't want to have to make everything black. I had seen that other colors of this type of paint were available, but they were limited to green, blue and pink. I called my liaison from DecoArt and she informed me that they were going to be discontinuing both the pink and the blue chalkboard paint, but they were coming up with a new product - a clear varnish that would turn any surface into a chalkboard. They call it Chalkboard Coating and I can't wait to give it a try.

I was thrilled with hearing about this, as it opened a whole new world of possibilities for me. I put in a request to test some of it and she sent me some, which I received the other day. It states that it works on any painted walls or surfaces and even wood and stucco and I am taking the time this weekend to test it on a variety of surfaces and finishes. I will certainly give a review on it for you as I learn, as I think that there could be a lot of great applications for this in many projects. It will be fun to see how it does.

I have a couple of other new products that I will be using too, but I will introduce them one at a time as I use them and you will be able to see how they perform and I will be better able to tell you about them after working with them. As always, I will try to give my honest assessment and opinion of how they work and also give some suggestions as to how you will be able to use them in your own projects. It will be a fun learning experience for all of us, I think.

I like 'Designing Mode.' And I love working with new products. It makes my work both interesting and fun and it seems that each new product opens a floodgate of ideas that keep me happy and creative. And if I can pass that on to you, all the better.

I hope you all have a great day today. I know I will have fun both drawing and playing around with this stuff and seeing how it does. I promise to keep you informed.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Design Mode*
> 
> One of the great things about being a designer is that I get to work with all kinds of new and different products. Back when I was just starting out in my business, I used to attend an annual trade show held in the Chicago area that was hosted by the Craft and Hobby Association. The show was held at the huge Rosemont Convention Center and was a week long convention filled with classes, lectures and of course, the trade show. There were hundreds of vendors and while most of them didn't sell retail items, it was a chance to see and learn about all the new products that they offered. There were make and take it demonstrations and we had a chance to meet with industry professionals and ask any questions we wanted about all the new products and try them first hand. Usually, on the last day of the show, many of the companies wanted to get rid of many of the samples that they had brought for demonstration and simply gave them away. I remember walking through the convention center, barely being able to carry the various products that were given to me to try.
> 
> This was where I first met up with all the wonderful people at All American Crafts, the publishing company who publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - where I have been a contributing editor for 15 years now. All American publishes a variety of craft and hobby magazines ranging from woodworking to knitting to painting and everything in between. I remember coming home from that show back in 1996 with a handful of business cards from all the editors and personnel from the magazine and a world of opportunity ahead of me. It was an incredible time.
> 
> Now days it seems that the trade shows are quite a bit smaller. We have the internet and many people are able to shop online and view new products directly on the manufacturer's website. There seems to be little need for even the larger companies to invest the cost in attending a large show such as that, as everything that they offer can be seen online. While it is more convenient for both the product companies and also the buyers, it is still not the same as seeing these products first hand. But it is a sign of the times, I suppose.
> 
> During one of these trade shows, I also had the opportunity to meet up with some wonderful people from DecoArt. At the time, my main focus was painting, but in learning about this company and seeing the vast array of products that DecoArt produces not only for decorative painting, but for finishing and crafting it has been an association that I have enjoyed very much and I am very happy to be involved in their Helping Artist program.
> 
> As a designer, seeing new products is a great springboard for being creative and coming up with new ideas. In working with both the painting and woodworking industries, I find a huge array of stains, paints and mediums that can be used by both woodworkers and painters in order to expand their own scope of projects. I feel that by trying and reviewing these products myself, I am somewhat of a liaison between the manufacturers and the consumers. And that is a great deal of fun.
> 
> When I use a product and introduce it to my customers - either through my articles that are published or directly through my own pattern sales - I try to keep a few things in mind. I try to find things that are also easy for my customers to obtain, and also are not too costly. There is nothing more frustrating to me than seeing a project that I want to do and not being able to obtain the supplies to make it. I think that living here in rural Canada has really helped to make me aware of how important having things available via mail order is. When I lived in Chicago, there were literally hundreds of stores nearby and I could easily go from store to store to search out a particular product that I would need. But now with Helifax almost three hours drive away, I find that it isn't so easy, and I try to limit my recommendations to things that can be obtained online.
> 
> Also, the fact that I no longer reside in the United States brings to light another thing to consider - not everything is available to be shipped internationally. While some USA manufacturers do ship to Canada and abroad, there are usually hefty taxes and duties placed on the products which makes them cost prohibitive. After all, if you need a bottle of paint that retails for $1.25, by the time you have it shipped here to Canada, it could cost you much more. There are usually minimum orders when shipping out of country and customers need to shop wisely so that the cost of making a certain project is feasible. All these things need to be considered.
> 
> Of course, I have found several companies that I consider my 'favorites.' DecoArt is one of them. Lee Valley Tools is another. There are other craft suppliers that I am stumbling upon too that are up to the task of providing the supplies that I use to create my projects. While I have a list of several of them that I recommend, I am always in search of new sources for supplies and tools so that I can recommend them to my customers with confidence. For that reason, I try to read a lot of the feedback given in the forums regarding the companies that others may have used and I pay close attention to their feedback and experiences. This way I can recommend them with confidence that I am not sending someone up a dead end road, or to an unreliable source.
> 
> With that said, I am now in what I call 'Design Mode.' I have probably about five projects in the works in my head, and there are some really cool new products that I am trying out and thinking of using in my next designs.
> 
> Some of you may remember the kitty cat chalkboard that I recently designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time that I used a product called "Chalkboard Paint" in which you could paint any surface and make it into a chalk board. This was something that I thought was really cool, and I had some other nice ideas for using it. The only thing was that I didn't want to have to make everything black. I had seen that other colors of this type of paint were available, but they were limited to green, blue and pink. I called my liaison from DecoArt and she informed me that they were going to be discontinuing both the pink and the blue chalkboard paint, but they were coming up with a new product - a clear varnish that would turn any surface into a chalkboard. They call it Chalkboard Coating and I can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> I was thrilled with hearing about this, as it opened a whole new world of possibilities for me. I put in a request to test some of it and she sent me some, which I received the other day. It states that it works on any painted walls or surfaces and even wood and stucco and I am taking the time this weekend to test it on a variety of surfaces and finishes. I will certainly give a review on it for you as I learn, as I think that there could be a lot of great applications for this in many projects. It will be fun to see how it does.
> 
> I have a couple of other new products that I will be using too, but I will introduce them one at a time as I use them and you will be able to see how they perform and I will be better able to tell you about them after working with them. As always, I will try to give my honest assessment and opinion of how they work and also give some suggestions as to how you will be able to use them in your own projects. It will be a fun learning experience for all of us, I think.
> 
> I like 'Designing Mode.' And I love working with new products. It makes my work both interesting and fun and it seems that each new product opens a floodgate of ideas that keep me happy and creative. And if I can pass that on to you, all the better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I know I will have fun both drawing and playing around with this stuff and seeing how it does. I promise to keep you informed.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


well let me be the first to say good morning and it sounds like all is well in the land of canada, i even hope for a little pink cloud this weekend, hey why not, use it or loose it…lol….you certainly do have much to offer in the way of what is good for what in all of these projects…and it sure would be fun exploring all of them to see how well they do…even though i dont paint my wood, it certainly has its place…well enjoy the day you two….grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Design Mode*
> 
> One of the great things about being a designer is that I get to work with all kinds of new and different products. Back when I was just starting out in my business, I used to attend an annual trade show held in the Chicago area that was hosted by the Craft and Hobby Association. The show was held at the huge Rosemont Convention Center and was a week long convention filled with classes, lectures and of course, the trade show. There were hundreds of vendors and while most of them didn't sell retail items, it was a chance to see and learn about all the new products that they offered. There were make and take it demonstrations and we had a chance to meet with industry professionals and ask any questions we wanted about all the new products and try them first hand. Usually, on the last day of the show, many of the companies wanted to get rid of many of the samples that they had brought for demonstration and simply gave them away. I remember walking through the convention center, barely being able to carry the various products that were given to me to try.
> 
> This was where I first met up with all the wonderful people at All American Crafts, the publishing company who publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - where I have been a contributing editor for 15 years now. All American publishes a variety of craft and hobby magazines ranging from woodworking to knitting to painting and everything in between. I remember coming home from that show back in 1996 with a handful of business cards from all the editors and personnel from the magazine and a world of opportunity ahead of me. It was an incredible time.
> 
> Now days it seems that the trade shows are quite a bit smaller. We have the internet and many people are able to shop online and view new products directly on the manufacturer's website. There seems to be little need for even the larger companies to invest the cost in attending a large show such as that, as everything that they offer can be seen online. While it is more convenient for both the product companies and also the buyers, it is still not the same as seeing these products first hand. But it is a sign of the times, I suppose.
> 
> During one of these trade shows, I also had the opportunity to meet up with some wonderful people from DecoArt. At the time, my main focus was painting, but in learning about this company and seeing the vast array of products that DecoArt produces not only for decorative painting, but for finishing and crafting it has been an association that I have enjoyed very much and I am very happy to be involved in their Helping Artist program.
> 
> As a designer, seeing new products is a great springboard for being creative and coming up with new ideas. In working with both the painting and woodworking industries, I find a huge array of stains, paints and mediums that can be used by both woodworkers and painters in order to expand their own scope of projects. I feel that by trying and reviewing these products myself, I am somewhat of a liaison between the manufacturers and the consumers. And that is a great deal of fun.
> 
> When I use a product and introduce it to my customers - either through my articles that are published or directly through my own pattern sales - I try to keep a few things in mind. I try to find things that are also easy for my customers to obtain, and also are not too costly. There is nothing more frustrating to me than seeing a project that I want to do and not being able to obtain the supplies to make it. I think that living here in rural Canada has really helped to make me aware of how important having things available via mail order is. When I lived in Chicago, there were literally hundreds of stores nearby and I could easily go from store to store to search out a particular product that I would need. But now with Helifax almost three hours drive away, I find that it isn't so easy, and I try to limit my recommendations to things that can be obtained online.
> 
> Also, the fact that I no longer reside in the United States brings to light another thing to consider - not everything is available to be shipped internationally. While some USA manufacturers do ship to Canada and abroad, there are usually hefty taxes and duties placed on the products which makes them cost prohibitive. After all, if you need a bottle of paint that retails for $1.25, by the time you have it shipped here to Canada, it could cost you much more. There are usually minimum orders when shipping out of country and customers need to shop wisely so that the cost of making a certain project is feasible. All these things need to be considered.
> 
> Of course, I have found several companies that I consider my 'favorites.' DecoArt is one of them. Lee Valley Tools is another. There are other craft suppliers that I am stumbling upon too that are up to the task of providing the supplies that I use to create my projects. While I have a list of several of them that I recommend, I am always in search of new sources for supplies and tools so that I can recommend them to my customers with confidence. For that reason, I try to read a lot of the feedback given in the forums regarding the companies that others may have used and I pay close attention to their feedback and experiences. This way I can recommend them with confidence that I am not sending someone up a dead end road, or to an unreliable source.
> 
> With that said, I am now in what I call 'Design Mode.' I have probably about five projects in the works in my head, and there are some really cool new products that I am trying out and thinking of using in my next designs.
> 
> Some of you may remember the kitty cat chalkboard that I recently designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time that I used a product called "Chalkboard Paint" in which you could paint any surface and make it into a chalk board. This was something that I thought was really cool, and I had some other nice ideas for using it. The only thing was that I didn't want to have to make everything black. I had seen that other colors of this type of paint were available, but they were limited to green, blue and pink. I called my liaison from DecoArt and she informed me that they were going to be discontinuing both the pink and the blue chalkboard paint, but they were coming up with a new product - a clear varnish that would turn any surface into a chalkboard. They call it Chalkboard Coating and I can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> I was thrilled with hearing about this, as it opened a whole new world of possibilities for me. I put in a request to test some of it and she sent me some, which I received the other day. It states that it works on any painted walls or surfaces and even wood and stucco and I am taking the time this weekend to test it on a variety of surfaces and finishes. I will certainly give a review on it for you as I learn, as I think that there could be a lot of great applications for this in many projects. It will be fun to see how it does.
> 
> I have a couple of other new products that I will be using too, but I will introduce them one at a time as I use them and you will be able to see how they perform and I will be better able to tell you about them after working with them. As always, I will try to give my honest assessment and opinion of how they work and also give some suggestions as to how you will be able to use them in your own projects. It will be a fun learning experience for all of us, I think.
> 
> I like 'Designing Mode.' And I love working with new products. It makes my work both interesting and fun and it seems that each new product opens a floodgate of ideas that keep me happy and creative. And if I can pass that on to you, all the better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I know I will have fun both drawing and playing around with this stuff and seeing how it does. I promise to keep you informed.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Well, it's grey clouds outside, but always pink ones in here!!  It is certainly a good day for staying in and drawing! Have a great day too!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Design Mode*
> 
> One of the great things about being a designer is that I get to work with all kinds of new and different products. Back when I was just starting out in my business, I used to attend an annual trade show held in the Chicago area that was hosted by the Craft and Hobby Association. The show was held at the huge Rosemont Convention Center and was a week long convention filled with classes, lectures and of course, the trade show. There were hundreds of vendors and while most of them didn't sell retail items, it was a chance to see and learn about all the new products that they offered. There were make and take it demonstrations and we had a chance to meet with industry professionals and ask any questions we wanted about all the new products and try them first hand. Usually, on the last day of the show, many of the companies wanted to get rid of many of the samples that they had brought for demonstration and simply gave them away. I remember walking through the convention center, barely being able to carry the various products that were given to me to try.
> 
> This was where I first met up with all the wonderful people at All American Crafts, the publishing company who publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - where I have been a contributing editor for 15 years now. All American publishes a variety of craft and hobby magazines ranging from woodworking to knitting to painting and everything in between. I remember coming home from that show back in 1996 with a handful of business cards from all the editors and personnel from the magazine and a world of opportunity ahead of me. It was an incredible time.
> 
> Now days it seems that the trade shows are quite a bit smaller. We have the internet and many people are able to shop online and view new products directly on the manufacturer's website. There seems to be little need for even the larger companies to invest the cost in attending a large show such as that, as everything that they offer can be seen online. While it is more convenient for both the product companies and also the buyers, it is still not the same as seeing these products first hand. But it is a sign of the times, I suppose.
> 
> During one of these trade shows, I also had the opportunity to meet up with some wonderful people from DecoArt. At the time, my main focus was painting, but in learning about this company and seeing the vast array of products that DecoArt produces not only for decorative painting, but for finishing and crafting it has been an association that I have enjoyed very much and I am very happy to be involved in their Helping Artist program.
> 
> As a designer, seeing new products is a great springboard for being creative and coming up with new ideas. In working with both the painting and woodworking industries, I find a huge array of stains, paints and mediums that can be used by both woodworkers and painters in order to expand their own scope of projects. I feel that by trying and reviewing these products myself, I am somewhat of a liaison between the manufacturers and the consumers. And that is a great deal of fun.
> 
> When I use a product and introduce it to my customers - either through my articles that are published or directly through my own pattern sales - I try to keep a few things in mind. I try to find things that are also easy for my customers to obtain, and also are not too costly. There is nothing more frustrating to me than seeing a project that I want to do and not being able to obtain the supplies to make it. I think that living here in rural Canada has really helped to make me aware of how important having things available via mail order is. When I lived in Chicago, there were literally hundreds of stores nearby and I could easily go from store to store to search out a particular product that I would need. But now with Helifax almost three hours drive away, I find that it isn't so easy, and I try to limit my recommendations to things that can be obtained online.
> 
> Also, the fact that I no longer reside in the United States brings to light another thing to consider - not everything is available to be shipped internationally. While some USA manufacturers do ship to Canada and abroad, there are usually hefty taxes and duties placed on the products which makes them cost prohibitive. After all, if you need a bottle of paint that retails for $1.25, by the time you have it shipped here to Canada, it could cost you much more. There are usually minimum orders when shipping out of country and customers need to shop wisely so that the cost of making a certain project is feasible. All these things need to be considered.
> 
> Of course, I have found several companies that I consider my 'favorites.' DecoArt is one of them. Lee Valley Tools is another. There are other craft suppliers that I am stumbling upon too that are up to the task of providing the supplies that I use to create my projects. While I have a list of several of them that I recommend, I am always in search of new sources for supplies and tools so that I can recommend them to my customers with confidence. For that reason, I try to read a lot of the feedback given in the forums regarding the companies that others may have used and I pay close attention to their feedback and experiences. This way I can recommend them with confidence that I am not sending someone up a dead end road, or to an unreliable source.
> 
> With that said, I am now in what I call 'Design Mode.' I have probably about five projects in the works in my head, and there are some really cool new products that I am trying out and thinking of using in my next designs.
> 
> Some of you may remember the kitty cat chalkboard that I recently designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time that I used a product called "Chalkboard Paint" in which you could paint any surface and make it into a chalk board. This was something that I thought was really cool, and I had some other nice ideas for using it. The only thing was that I didn't want to have to make everything black. I had seen that other colors of this type of paint were available, but they were limited to green, blue and pink. I called my liaison from DecoArt and she informed me that they were going to be discontinuing both the pink and the blue chalkboard paint, but they were coming up with a new product - a clear varnish that would turn any surface into a chalkboard. They call it Chalkboard Coating and I can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> I was thrilled with hearing about this, as it opened a whole new world of possibilities for me. I put in a request to test some of it and she sent me some, which I received the other day. It states that it works on any painted walls or surfaces and even wood and stucco and I am taking the time this weekend to test it on a variety of surfaces and finishes. I will certainly give a review on it for you as I learn, as I think that there could be a lot of great applications for this in many projects. It will be fun to see how it does.
> 
> I have a couple of other new products that I will be using too, but I will introduce them one at a time as I use them and you will be able to see how they perform and I will be better able to tell you about them after working with them. As always, I will try to give my honest assessment and opinion of how they work and also give some suggestions as to how you will be able to use them in your own projects. It will be a fun learning experience for all of us, I think.
> 
> I like 'Designing Mode.' And I love working with new products. It makes my work both interesting and fun and it seems that each new product opens a floodgate of ideas that keep me happy and creative. And if I can pass that on to you, all the better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I know I will have fun both drawing and playing around with this stuff and seeing how it does. I promise to keep you informed.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


living large huh
(40lb 's)

good going


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Design Mode*
> 
> One of the great things about being a designer is that I get to work with all kinds of new and different products. Back when I was just starting out in my business, I used to attend an annual trade show held in the Chicago area that was hosted by the Craft and Hobby Association. The show was held at the huge Rosemont Convention Center and was a week long convention filled with classes, lectures and of course, the trade show. There were hundreds of vendors and while most of them didn't sell retail items, it was a chance to see and learn about all the new products that they offered. There were make and take it demonstrations and we had a chance to meet with industry professionals and ask any questions we wanted about all the new products and try them first hand. Usually, on the last day of the show, many of the companies wanted to get rid of many of the samples that they had brought for demonstration and simply gave them away. I remember walking through the convention center, barely being able to carry the various products that were given to me to try.
> 
> This was where I first met up with all the wonderful people at All American Crafts, the publishing company who publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - where I have been a contributing editor for 15 years now. All American publishes a variety of craft and hobby magazines ranging from woodworking to knitting to painting and everything in between. I remember coming home from that show back in 1996 with a handful of business cards from all the editors and personnel from the magazine and a world of opportunity ahead of me. It was an incredible time.
> 
> Now days it seems that the trade shows are quite a bit smaller. We have the internet and many people are able to shop online and view new products directly on the manufacturer's website. There seems to be little need for even the larger companies to invest the cost in attending a large show such as that, as everything that they offer can be seen online. While it is more convenient for both the product companies and also the buyers, it is still not the same as seeing these products first hand. But it is a sign of the times, I suppose.
> 
> During one of these trade shows, I also had the opportunity to meet up with some wonderful people from DecoArt. At the time, my main focus was painting, but in learning about this company and seeing the vast array of products that DecoArt produces not only for decorative painting, but for finishing and crafting it has been an association that I have enjoyed very much and I am very happy to be involved in their Helping Artist program.
> 
> As a designer, seeing new products is a great springboard for being creative and coming up with new ideas. In working with both the painting and woodworking industries, I find a huge array of stains, paints and mediums that can be used by both woodworkers and painters in order to expand their own scope of projects. I feel that by trying and reviewing these products myself, I am somewhat of a liaison between the manufacturers and the consumers. And that is a great deal of fun.
> 
> When I use a product and introduce it to my customers - either through my articles that are published or directly through my own pattern sales - I try to keep a few things in mind. I try to find things that are also easy for my customers to obtain, and also are not too costly. There is nothing more frustrating to me than seeing a project that I want to do and not being able to obtain the supplies to make it. I think that living here in rural Canada has really helped to make me aware of how important having things available via mail order is. When I lived in Chicago, there were literally hundreds of stores nearby and I could easily go from store to store to search out a particular product that I would need. But now with Helifax almost three hours drive away, I find that it isn't so easy, and I try to limit my recommendations to things that can be obtained online.
> 
> Also, the fact that I no longer reside in the United States brings to light another thing to consider - not everything is available to be shipped internationally. While some USA manufacturers do ship to Canada and abroad, there are usually hefty taxes and duties placed on the products which makes them cost prohibitive. After all, if you need a bottle of paint that retails for $1.25, by the time you have it shipped here to Canada, it could cost you much more. There are usually minimum orders when shipping out of country and customers need to shop wisely so that the cost of making a certain project is feasible.  All these things need to be considered.
> 
> Of course, I have found several companies that I consider my 'favorites.' DecoArt is one of them. Lee Valley Tools is another. There are other craft suppliers that I am stumbling upon too that are up to the task of providing the supplies that I use to create my projects. While I have a list of several of them that I recommend, I am always in search of new sources for supplies and tools so that I can recommend them to my customers with confidence. For that reason, I try to read a lot of the feedback given in the forums regarding the companies that others may have used and I pay close attention to their feedback and experiences. This way I can recommend them with confidence that I am not sending someone up a dead end road, or to an unreliable source.
> 
> With that said, I am now in what I call 'Design Mode.' I have probably about five projects in the works in my head, and there are some really cool new products that I am trying out and thinking of using in my next designs.
> 
> Some of you may remember the kitty cat chalkboard that I recently designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time that I used a product called "Chalkboard Paint" in which you could paint any surface and make it into a chalk board. This was something that I thought was really cool, and I had some other nice ideas for using it. The only thing was that I didn't want to have to make everything black. I had seen that other colors of this type of paint were available, but they were limited to green, blue and pink. I called my liaison from DecoArt and she informed me that they were going to be discontinuing both the pink and the blue chalkboard paint, but they were coming up with a new product - a clear varnish that would turn any surface into a chalkboard. They call it Chalkboard Coating and I can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> I was thrilled with hearing about this, as it opened a whole new world of possibilities for me. I put in a request to test some of it and she sent me some, which I received the other day. It states that it works on any painted walls or surfaces and even wood and stucco and I am taking the time this weekend to test it on a variety of surfaces and finishes. I will certainly give a review on it for you as I learn, as I think that there could be a lot of great applications for this in many projects. It will be fun to see how it does.
> 
> I have a couple of other new products that I will be using too, but I will introduce them one at a time as I use them and you will be able to see how they perform and I will be better able to tell you about them after working with them. As always, I will try to give my honest assessment and opinion of how they work and also give some suggestions as to how you will be able to use them in your own projects. It will be a fun learning experience for all of us, I think.
> 
> I like 'Designing Mode.' And I love working with new products. It makes my work both interesting and fun and it seems that each new product opens a floodgate of ideas that keep me happy and creative. And if I can pass that on to you, all the better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. I know I will have fun both drawing and playing around with this stuff and seeing how it does. I promise to keep you informed.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Holy Moley!! That is one xxxl cat!  He makes my Coco look small! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*

I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.

I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.










The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.

I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.

I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.

I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.

Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.

One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):










While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.

The writing looked quite smooth:










And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:










I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:

So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.

I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.

Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.

I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*
> 
> I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.
> 
> I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.
> 
> I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.
> 
> I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.
> 
> I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.
> 
> Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.
> 
> The writing looked quite smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:
> 
> So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.
> 
> I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


that is very cool, i also love it when the product works, that is some pretty neat stuff and could have many applications, im sure you will give it a run for the money, trying it to its limits..so its a rainy day huh, well its pretty blue here, with windy conditions, and about 70, so nearly a perfect day for here…i shall enjoy my day, and wish you and Kieth the best day also, cant wait to see your monitors mounted to there new holders, maybe they will give the kitties something to hang from now…lol…..p.s maybe one other test you should try is writing on there many times and erasing, just to see if at some point there does seem to be a difference…just a thought…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*
> 
> I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.
> 
> I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.
> 
> I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.
> 
> I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.
> 
> I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.
> 
> Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.
> 
> The writing looked quite smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:
> 
> So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.
> 
> I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


Hi, Bob! The monitor stands are due to come in tomorrow we think. That will be great. I hope they work out well and are sturdy enough (they are rated for 20 lb monitors, and ours are much less) We just hope the range of motion on them is sufficient to work well with our set up too.

Sounds like you have a perfect day going! You need to fire up the bar-b-que and have a nice cookout and enjoy the day. It is rainy here, but looks like it is brightening up a little. We are both working inside today though so it will be good no matter what. Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*
> 
> I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.
> 
> I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.
> 
> I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.
> 
> I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.
> 
> I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.
> 
> Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.
> 
> The writing looked quite smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:
> 
> So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.
> 
> I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


Hi Sheila:
A comment about the chalk getting in the pours of the wood. There is a product by the name "Aqua Coat" that is sold by "The Finishing Store". It is a little costly but it works and it comes in clear. I use it on oak to get a smooth surface.. It works with oil base finishes as well as water base finishes. While you are playing with finishes this product may solve a problem you may run into.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*
> 
> I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.
> 
> I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.
> 
> I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.
> 
> I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.
> 
> I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.
> 
> Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.
> 
> The writing looked quite smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:
> 
> So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.
> 
> I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


That's a great idea! I was also going to experiment with putting it over finishes, just as you stated. I will look for the Aqua Coat and try it on some oak and see how it does. Thank you for the tip!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*
> 
> I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.
> 
> I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.
> 
> I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.
> 
> I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.
> 
> I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.
> 
> Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.
> 
> The writing looked quite smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:
> 
> So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.
> 
> I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


That's a COOL coating… never saw that before…

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *DecoArt Chalkboard Varnish Review*
> 
> I spent the the entire day yesterday doing research and also some experimenting with some products that I intend to use for my next design. While this doesn't seem to be the most exciting thing in the world (at least not to blog about!) it is something that is necessary so that when I draw my patterns up, they work out well.
> 
> I intend to use the clear Chalkboard Varnish on part of my next project, which I am submitting to the magazine for their holiday issue, but I want to make sure that it will work well and do what I intend it to do - allow the chalk to be erased easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The directions say to apply two coats - one vertical and one horizontal - and allow it to dry at least an hour after each application. Then after 24 hours, it should be ready to go.
> 
> I decided to use some walnut, as I want the piece dark enough so that the chalk will show up. I also think that using a tight grained wood such as this would do better than something like oak, where the chalk would get stuck in the grain.
> 
> I applied a decent coat of the varnish to a section of the wood with a brush, following the grain. By 'decent' I mean I was sure that I put enough so that the varnish would begin to fill up the grain. I left it an hour or so and when I came back to check, I found that the grain was raised slightly. This was expected, as the varnish I was using is water-based, so I took a fine grit of sandpaper and gently rubbed it over the surface, making it once again completely smooth.
> 
> I then applied a second coat, still in the direction of the grain, and allowed it to dry completely for an hour. This time when I ran my hand over it, it was smooth.
> 
> Finally, I applied a third coat of the varnish, but this time I brushed in on cross-grain. While my brush was slightly damp before applying the varnish, it was not wet at all, as I didn't want to break down the varnish by diluting it. It went on very smooth and I left it overnight.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was that the colour of the walnut remained just about the same as it was pre-varnish. This surprised me because usually when applying anything over walnut, it tends to darken quite a bit. In fact, it was a bit difficult to distinguish the treated area from the untreated area on my board (you can see a little line to the left side of the board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it hasn't been quite 24 hours since the final application (it is probably about 18) I thought I would give it a try and see if I could write on the piece and still erase the chalk.
> 
> The writing looked quite smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I tried to erase it, it quickly came off the wood completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even looked closely at the pores to see if there was residual chalk dust in them, and I am a bit surprised that there was not:
> 
> So I am pleased to say that this product passed the test with flying colors. I can go ahead and use it on my design with confidence that I am not going to have a mess on my hands.
> 
> I really like when products do what they are supposed to. It sure makes designing a lot more fun knowing that things will work out well. I am happy that I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Today I will spend the day drawing. I have several ideas for a couple of different projects and I wast to begin working on them as quickly as possible. It appears that it will be a rainy day here, but I am not planning to go anywhere anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have nice Sunday and get to spend some time doing fun things.


I will keep you guys posted as to how I use it. I had some others ask me if it comes in a spray version, and I am going to find out from DecoArt if they are planning to make one.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Monday*

What a great weekend it was for me creatively! Yesterday I made huge headway on my holiday project that I am going to submit to the magazine and today I will be doing the finishing touches of the drawings and ready to cut. I also lined up probably five or six assorted projects and can't wait to get to them. I am excited about many things and I don't know what to start with first.

Getting things organized and mapped out is usually more than half the battle. I don't like when I sit here and wonder which direction to go in, and I was smart and made a list as I had ideas and can just look in my little spiral bound book and start checking them off.

It seems that there is no way to get away from doing holiday projects though, as the time for submitting them is quickly approaching. It seems that this year I will be a bit ahead of the game and will be able to get a jump start on things.

Today is going to be a busy day. I have an early appointment and need to get out of here soon, so I am keeping things short. We are also expecting our monitor arms to be delivered today, so that will be exciting and we will have fun seeing how they are going to work out for us. Keith did a rearrange of our room yesterday and built some sliding sleds to go under the two new dressers that will hold some of the thin wood we are storing in there and get it out of site. The dressers have about 6" of clearance and using that space for the long thin pieces made it look much less cluttered there. He is also in the process of building a shelf for the one closet where we keep the lathe and shop vac. He wants to keep his pen blanks there at hand and it will also eliminate three boxes that are up to now taking up shelf space. The tools and finishes were also reorganized yesterday and things were trimmed down quite a bit (more of the 'butterfly effect')

So with that said, I am keeping this short. I need to get out of here and get a move on. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope you have a great start to your week.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Monday*
> 
> What a great weekend it was for me creatively! Yesterday I made huge headway on my holiday project that I am going to submit to the magazine and today I will be doing the finishing touches of the drawings and ready to cut. I also lined up probably five or six assorted projects and can't wait to get to them. I am excited about many things and I don't know what to start with first.
> 
> Getting things organized and mapped out is usually more than half the battle. I don't like when I sit here and wonder which direction to go in, and I was smart and made a list as I had ideas and can just look in my little spiral bound book and start checking them off.
> 
> It seems that there is no way to get away from doing holiday projects though, as the time for submitting them is quickly approaching. It seems that this year I will be a bit ahead of the game and will be able to get a jump start on things.
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I have an early appointment and need to get out of here soon, so I am keeping things short. We are also expecting our monitor arms to be delivered today, so that will be exciting and we will have fun seeing how they are going to work out for us. Keith did a rearrange of our room yesterday and built some sliding sleds to go under the two new dressers that will hold some of the thin wood we are storing in there and get it out of site. The dressers have about 6" of clearance and using that space for the long thin pieces made it look much less cluttered there. He is also in the process of building a shelf for the one closet where we keep the lathe and shop vac. He wants to keep his pen blanks there at hand and it will also eliminate three boxes that are up to now taking up shelf space. The tools and finishes were also reorganized yesterday and things were trimmed down quite a bit (more of the 'butterfly effect')
> 
> So with that said, I am keeping this short. I need to get out of here and get a move on. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope you have a great start to your week.


Sheila, If you quit training your cats to do tricks, I believe you would have lots of time on your hands! ;-)))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Monday*
> 
> What a great weekend it was for me creatively! Yesterday I made huge headway on my holiday project that I am going to submit to the magazine and today I will be doing the finishing touches of the drawings and ready to cut. I also lined up probably five or six assorted projects and can't wait to get to them. I am excited about many things and I don't know what to start with first.
> 
> Getting things organized and mapped out is usually more than half the battle. I don't like when I sit here and wonder which direction to go in, and I was smart and made a list as I had ideas and can just look in my little spiral bound book and start checking them off.
> 
> It seems that there is no way to get away from doing holiday projects though, as the time for submitting them is quickly approaching. It seems that this year I will be a bit ahead of the game and will be able to get a jump start on things.
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I have an early appointment and need to get out of here soon, so I am keeping things short. We are also expecting our monitor arms to be delivered today, so that will be exciting and we will have fun seeing how they are going to work out for us. Keith did a rearrange of our room yesterday and built some sliding sleds to go under the two new dressers that will hold some of the thin wood we are storing in there and get it out of site. The dressers have about 6" of clearance and using that space for the long thin pieces made it look much less cluttered there. He is also in the process of building a shelf for the one closet where we keep the lathe and shop vac. He wants to keep his pen blanks there at hand and it will also eliminate three boxes that are up to now taking up shelf space. The tools and finishes were also reorganized yesterday and things were trimmed down quite a bit (more of the 'butterfly effect')
> 
> So with that said, I am keeping this short. I need to get out of here and get a move on. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope you have a great start to your week.


Yes, Erwin! Think of all the WORK I would get done!  (But that wouldn't be fun, would it???)

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Monday*
> 
> What a great weekend it was for me creatively! Yesterday I made huge headway on my holiday project that I am going to submit to the magazine and today I will be doing the finishing touches of the drawings and ready to cut. I also lined up probably five or six assorted projects and can't wait to get to them. I am excited about many things and I don't know what to start with first.
> 
> Getting things organized and mapped out is usually more than half the battle. I don't like when I sit here and wonder which direction to go in, and I was smart and made a list as I had ideas and can just look in my little spiral bound book and start checking them off.
> 
> It seems that there is no way to get away from doing holiday projects though, as the time for submitting them is quickly approaching. It seems that this year I will be a bit ahead of the game and will be able to get a jump start on things.
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I have an early appointment and need to get out of here soon, so I am keeping things short. We are also expecting our monitor arms to be delivered today, so that will be exciting and we will have fun seeing how they are going to work out for us. Keith did a rearrange of our room yesterday and built some sliding sleds to go under the two new dressers that will hold some of the thin wood we are storing in there and get it out of site. The dressers have about 6" of clearance and using that space for the long thin pieces made it look much less cluttered there. He is also in the process of building a shelf for the one closet where we keep the lathe and shop vac. He wants to keep his pen blanks there at hand and it will also eliminate three boxes that are up to now taking up shelf space. The tools and finishes were also reorganized yesterday and things were trimmed down quite a bit (more of the 'butterfly effect')
> 
> So with that said, I am keeping this short. I need to get out of here and get a move on. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope you have a great start to your week.


Where did that cat get her ceyboard? LOL

Have a good one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Monday*
> 
> What a great weekend it was for me creatively! Yesterday I made huge headway on my holiday project that I am going to submit to the magazine and today I will be doing the finishing touches of the drawings and ready to cut. I also lined up probably five or six assorted projects and can't wait to get to them. I am excited about many things and I don't know what to start with first.
> 
> Getting things organized and mapped out is usually more than half the battle. I don't like when I sit here and wonder which direction to go in, and I was smart and made a list as I had ideas and can just look in my little spiral bound book and start checking them off.
> 
> It seems that there is no way to get away from doing holiday projects though, as the time for submitting them is quickly approaching. It seems that this year I will be a bit ahead of the game and will be able to get a jump start on things.
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I have an early appointment and need to get out of here soon, so I am keeping things short. We are also expecting our monitor arms to be delivered today, so that will be exciting and we will have fun seeing how they are going to work out for us. Keith did a rearrange of our room yesterday and built some sliding sleds to go under the two new dressers that will hold some of the thin wood we are storing in there and get it out of site. The dressers have about 6" of clearance and using that space for the long thin pieces made it look much less cluttered there. He is also in the process of building a shelf for the one closet where we keep the lathe and shop vac. He wants to keep his pen blanks there at hand and it will also eliminate three boxes that are up to now taking up shelf space. The tools and finishes were also reorganized yesterday and things were trimmed down quite a bit (more of the 'butterfly effect')
> 
> So with that said, I am keeping this short. I need to get out of here and get a move on. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope you have a great start to your week.


She borrows mine, Joe! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Transformations*

Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.

One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.










Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.










But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?

We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.

Here is a picture of the arm itself:










This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.

The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.

In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.

The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.

Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:










To this:










Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:










Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:










Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'

Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.

I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.

Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.

But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:










His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!

I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


you are now offically : Couch potatoes, first class!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Including Pancakes! 

Is this our future????










Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hi Sheila,
We have a couple of cats that like to sleep on the back of the recliner and you would be surprised how fast they adjust to being "reclined!!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes, I suppose they (and we) just need to get used to it. I am more concerned about them being underneath when I 'un-recline' but so far, they seem to not want to be there. That is a good thing, but I am watchful nonetheless! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


yep, your a fat cat in the county….love the new stands, they look perfect for the situation, im sure your going to enjoy this…....i bet that thing will put that monitor just about anywhere you want it..im impressed with it, happy for you guys, is keith still in a swarm of organizing,,,if so , you might want to stay in your chair there abd dint get ib his way, there could be a collision…lol…....well have a great day ,,you are probably going to be testing this out for a day or so..have fun…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


We are sitting quite pretty, Bob! Yes, Keith is still going like the Energizer Bunny getting stuff in order. I told him about the contest this morning and he laughed at me. But I am going to enter anyway. I told him that if he laughs too much, I won't share the prize with him!  (Here's me on my pink cloud again!) LOL

It is great to have such a neat and clean working environment. It really makes work great!

Sheila


----------



## Swede

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I like it.
What is the name and model of this desk mount monitor arm? 
I need something like that for the 23" computer monitor in my bedroom.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Congratulations on your 700th blog entry, Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


A real COOL setup!

Do you use a mouse? Don't see mouse pads…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I didn't even realize that it was my 700th entry! Boy! I can talk, can't I? Thank you all for reading all these months or I would have no one to write to. I really feel that I have made a great many friends here through this blog and as I always say, it is a huge part of my life. I appreciate you all so much!

Joe - I am very pleased with the set up. I have a Wacom Intous3 tablet, pen and mouse that I use.










It is a couple of years old and I understand that they are on the Intous5 tablets now, but I really like mine and would be lost without it. The Intous5 is be cordless though, so I am thinking about perhaps upgrading in the future. Having one less wire would be nice.

(by the way - I LOVE the wireless Logitech keyboard that I have! I wrote a blog on it here: http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/25858 and I should do an update because after many months, I love it more than ever. It is definitely the best keyboard I ever have)

One thing at a time . . .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Swede - Here is the model we got: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=51666&vpn=45-241-026&manufacture=ERGOTRON

So far, so good! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Transformations*
> 
> Last week, I posted a blog called The Butterfly Effect in which I talked about how getting a new sofa led to making some necessary changes in our home and working area.
> 
> One of the most necessary changes was to rid ourselves of the two clunky monitor stands that we used to hold our computer screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the new sofa reclines on both ends, it was almost impossible to do so with having the monitor stands in front of it. Also, since the reclining mechanisms are underneath, we were no longer able to slide the bottom part of the stands under the sofa, leaving them sticking out into an already 'not large' room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we did find our solution online in the form of desk mount monitor arms that would be able to mount on a desk or a table and we would then be able to pull the monitors into place when we were using them, yet tuck them neatly to the side when we were not. Better yet, there was no need for the clunky stands that we were presently using and we would be freeing up valuable floor space and eliminating clutter. How great is that?
> 
> We ordered the stands on Thursday from NCIX, a computer supplier here in Canada. They were not cheap, but in looking at what was available, they seemed like the best solution to the problem. (Each one cost approximately $150) There were cheaper models available, but we read through many reviews and wanted to be sure that we were getting quality products and not just a band-aid that would cause other problems by being cheap or flimsy. In reading the reviews, we found that this brand and model was highly recommended and while it was no where near the cheapest model, it had the range of motion that we needed along with good reviews from other customers who purchased it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the arm itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic we got on the computer because you can see it best this way.
> 
> The monitor stands arrived yesterday, as scheduled. We were impressed at the fast delivery time, as there was an offer for free ground shipping and it came from Vancouver and by Friday we had seen by the tracking it was already in Montreal. Being impatient and anxious, it was an added bonus not to have to wait (too long) to receive it.
> 
> In taking it out of the box, I was immediately impressed with the quality of construction. This thing wasn't a flimsy piece of cheap metal, but was solid and heavy (it weighed 9 lbs) and was made to support monitors up to 20 lbs. My 22" flat panel Dell monitor was well within that limit, so it was good to go.
> 
> The arm had the option of mounting on the edge of the desk or table with a clamp system, or you could drill a hole and bolt it right through the desk. I chose to drill the hole, as it looked much neater and since the lip edge on my side table was only 2" deep, we both felt that it would be much sturdier doing so. The table at my side is a simple pine one that my friend Bernie built for me and I painted black, so I wasn't drilling into any Eathen Allen furniture or an expensive piece. Besides, by the time we would be done, it would look nice and professional and not like a hack job.
> 
> Putting it together was easy and only took about 20 minutes. The instructions were mainly pictures and very little text and everything was quite self explanatory. In a very short time, I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I reclaimed my floor space, but I am able to adjust the monitor properly whether I am sitting in an upright position, have my feet up, or even fully reclined if I wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is sturdy and solid and all I have to do when I am done is push my monitor to the side and it is completely out of the way, but still leaves me most of my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say we are thrilled with these stands. It feels just great to have things look so neat and uncluttered and 'high tech.'
> 
> Since Keith didn't have a table on his side, he wants to build a much smaller floor stand for his monitor. He is working on that today and wants to see how he can attach the stand to the frame of the couch for support from underneath. That will also eliminate the need for his large and clunky stand and really make the place look nice.
> 
> I will have a follow up on how he does in the next couple of days. As I was writing this blog today, I received the email from MsDebbie regarding the new contest for tidying up your shop. Yesterday Keith finished making some new shelves for the closets to store his pen blanks and over the weekend he made some sleds to fit our extra wood under the dresser and neaten up that room too. Even though we live in a small place here and use it as our 'shop' we are still able to amaze people at the organization we have and how you can walk in and not even know we do scroll sawing, pen turning and run our business from our cozy little place here.
> 
> Since I am in the drawing phase of my designing, I will have more pictures of the other projects tomorrow. I think that you will be impressed with what Keith did and it may give you some storage ideas for your own shops.
> 
> But for now, I will continue to create in a nice clean and uncluttered environment. Even Pancakes thinks it is cool and he has adapted to the new things very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new favorite place is sitting there over my head. I just need to remember before I put my chair into a reclining position so I don't send him launching!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today and I hope you all accomplish all you want to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


This is workin in comfort fer sure.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Additional Storage*

As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.

While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.

-It is quite and clean. 
-Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
-Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
-Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
-The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.

Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.

The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.

Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.

The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.

Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.

He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.

Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:










Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:










It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.

He did the same for the tall dresser:










And it pulls out in the same way:










Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.

We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:










We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.

Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.

We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.

I hope you like seeing our solution.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Storage*
> 
> As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.
> 
> While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.
> 
> -It is quite and clean.
> -Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
> -Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
> -Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
> -The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.
> 
> Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.
> 
> The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.
> 
> Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.
> 
> The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.
> 
> Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.
> 
> He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.
> 
> Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.
> 
> He did the same for the tall dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it pulls out in the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.
> 
> We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.
> 
> Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.
> 
> We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.
> 
> I hope you like seeing our solution.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Sheila,

With all that wonderful space outside, have you ever tried to convince your landlord to allow you a smaller utility shed? That would hold a TON of lumber - you could even buy some rough cut stuff and dry it out there over the year…...

Here's what I built strictly for lumber (I have another shed for the lawn mower and garden tools). Maybe a smaller version? ;-)

Have a great day!

-bob


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Storage*
> 
> As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.
> 
> While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.
> 
> -It is quite and clean.
> -Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
> -Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
> -Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
> -The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.
> 
> Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.
> 
> The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.
> 
> Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.
> 
> The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.
> 
> Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.
> 
> He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.
> 
> Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.
> 
> He did the same for the tall dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it pulls out in the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.
> 
> We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.
> 
> Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.
> 
> We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.
> 
> I hope you like seeing our solution.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


hey there, hows it going today, enjoyed the pictures and like what keith has done, good idea, i also thought it interesting that you dont have carpet on your floors, is that the way it is throughout?...i dont have carpeting either, and have wooden floors, i think carpet can be warmer on your feet, but overall i think carpet is really dirty, regardless of how many times you vacuum, its a collector of everything that goes onto it, and more, well anyway, i wont rant about carpet…lol…..im getting some organizing done out in the shop, im taking all the wood out of one of my wood racks, and moving it to a better more dry area..and my front porch on the shop will get turned into a wood storage place…, well i should have put this in an email…have a great day you guys….grizz


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Storage*
> 
> As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.
> 
> While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.
> 
> -It is quite and clean.
> -Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
> -Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
> -Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
> -The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.
> 
> Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.
> 
> The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.
> 
> Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.
> 
> The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.
> 
> Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.
> 
> He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.
> 
> Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.
> 
> He did the same for the tall dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it pulls out in the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.
> 
> We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.
> 
> Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.
> 
> We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.
> 
> I hope you like seeing our solution.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Do you have any Attic space that could be used?

... every little bit helps… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Storage*
> 
> As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.
> 
> While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.
> 
> -It is quite and clean.
> -Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
> -Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
> -Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
> -The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.
> 
> Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.
> 
> The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.
> 
> Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.
> 
> The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.
> 
> Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.
> 
> He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.
> 
> Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.
> 
> He did the same for the tall dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it pulls out in the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.
> 
> We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.
> 
> Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.
> 
> We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.
> 
> I hope you like seeing our solution.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Stay tuned for tomorrow's blog! I will be showing more storage solutions! We even have an EMPTY shelf! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Storage*
> 
> As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.
> 
> While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.
> 
> -It is quite and clean.
> -Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
> -Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
> -Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
> -The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.
> 
> Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.
> 
> The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.
> 
> Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.
> 
> The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.
> 
> Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.
> 
> He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.
> 
> Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.
> 
> He did the same for the tall dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it pulls out in the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.
> 
> We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.
> 
> Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.
> 
> We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.
> 
> I hope you like seeing our solution.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


are you sure you havn´t lived 10 years on a 25 foot sailboat …... lol
one way of geting exstra storageroom is to go in the high around the walls 
making a shelf thing 10-13 inches from the ceilling and add doors from shelf to ceilling 
making the doors swinging up when you want to open … though you need something to hold them there

making drawers under the kitchencabinet is another possibillity 
if you ever need to make a halfwall to devide a room ex kitchen /dinningroom 
then you can make the wall hollow and have a sliding drawershelfunit that slide out at the end

good job keith 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Storage*
> 
> As many of you may know, I live with my partner Keith in a one bedroom apartment. While we realize that there are larger places available, we are happy here, as it is situated in a on a quiet country road right across from the Meteghan River.
> 
> While it is small, there are many things we love about our place.
> 
> -It is quite and clean.
> -Our landlord is a widowed paramedic and is only here one or two days a week. Her father built the house and she raised her family here, and many of the neighbors are related. It is a quiet yet close community where people look out for each other.
> -Our apartment is located on the side of a sprawling ranch house, with woods behind us and a view of the trees which bank the river as we look out our front window.
> -Our place is modern and well-kept, as our landlord used to rent the units to the elderly before she returned to work after her husband passed away. So everything is up to date and well-maintained.
> -The rent is reasonable and all-inclusive, meaning no surprises or large heating bills in the winter.
> 
> Besides that, she allows us to have our beloved cats, even though she is allergic to them herself. She is kind and friendly and it is an ideal place for people such as us.
> 
> The one thing that we don't have is a lot of extra space. If we could have one or two more rooms, we would probably never even think about moving. We do, however have a large amount of closet space and have learned to utilize it to the best of our advantage and looking for new ways to make use of the space we have to store the most. After all, we live here and both Keith and I like living in a neat and uncluttered environment.
> 
> Recently, we purchased some new dressers for our bedroom. Prior to that, I had a plastic storage dresser that I had purchased at Wal-Mart and used for the majority of my clothes. Simone (our landlord) had provided a cheap, particle board dresser when Keith first rented the place and it was one of those assemble yourself kits that had shallow drawers and sat directly on the floor. But it did the job for us until we were able to afford something more permanent.
> 
> The new dressers made us want to get things in a little bit better order in our room. Up until then, we had an old TV cabinet that Keith had built that my plastic dresser was set on and we stored lots of our thin dressed wood there. We also have acquired another small unit that we placed many of our longer boards on so we could weight them down. While this was a bit unsightly, it certainly did the job.
> 
> Last week, Keith decided he wanted to get rid of most of the pile and make the room look neater in the process. Since the new dressers were on feet, there was about six inches of unused space underneath them that he thought we could use for storing the boards. He didn't however want unsightly boards sliding around on the floor underneath and collecting dust and cat hair and bumping into the legs of the dresser. So he came up with a great solution.
> 
> He made two sleds that would not only hold the small pieces of wood, but also keep it in order and allow us to easily slide it out to choose what we needed. He painted them black so that all you see under the dressers were the neat faces of them and things still looked nice.
> 
> Here is a picture of the long dresser with the sled underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can pull it out as needed to choose our pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like having an extra drawer underneath and it holds quite a bit of thin stock.
> 
> He did the same for the tall dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it pulls out in the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two, we were able to get rid of most of the exposed wood in our room, making it look much cleaner and neater.
> 
> We still have the small unit, which also holds some paint, painting surfaces for me to use, and our shipping supplies. It has a much smaller stack of wood on top and we use some old weights to help keep the boards from cupping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also keep a few of the longer pieces under the bed, but we try to keep that to a minimum. Everything we have is easily accessible and besides the small pile near the window, you don't see it at all.
> 
> Life is full of compromises. While many people wouldn't agree with us living where we do and doing what we do, we feel that it is worth the small sacrifices we make. While some people feel they need a large shop or storage area for their tools and wood, we have learned very well to make due with what is available to us.
> 
> We are still working on finishing up our rehab of our living/working space. Tomorrow I will show you how we worked on the three storage closets and have utilized them in the best way too. I hope that seeing what we accomplished can somehow inspire some of you who don't feel you have enough space to reevaluate your own situation and see how many ways you can make your area work for you.
> 
> I hope you like seeing our solution.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you, Dennis!  We do go as far up as we are able with storage in the closets. We try to use every bit of space possible. The dividing was is a good ideas for some places, for sure. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monitor Project Complete - All Systems Go!*

Well, as the title states, the monitor stand project is just about complete. We are both very happy with the results and feel like we made a great investment in purchasing these stands.

We went from this:










To this:










The entire transformation was under a week, which included the delivery time for the monitor stands. We ordered them last Thursday and they were here by Monday and we were ready to start building then. My old stand was completely eliminated, freeing up valuable floor space and removing clutter. Now, not only do I have more room for my legs (I can recline my seat now) but there is also less exposed mess to look at. The overall look is neater and the room looks quite a bit larger.

While Keith still needed a stand on his side of the couch (the close side on the picture) he was able to eliminate the awkward stand he had and make a much smaller stand which butted up to the side of the couch. He is still able to reach the reclining handle on his side, and also can comfortably recline in his seat.

His stand extends under the couch for better stability, and he weighted it on the bottom with 110 lbs of lead bricks he got from his dad, which counter balances the weight of the monitor. (I had to put some weight on the bottom shelf of my side table also, but it is hidden underneath) Both arms are quite steady and there is no 'bouncy' movement whatsoever.

Keith can also store his keyboard on side of his stand and out of sight when he is not using it, which is an added bonus.










He built his stand out of 3/4" plywood and it is painted black. While we don't consider it 'fine furniture', it is nice enough and looks neat and clean and blends in rather nicely. It will do fine.

I have many people ask how we manage to scroll saw in our home and keep it clean. I think that one of the most important things is to keep only minimal things around. I was never one for knick knacks, and it is very simple to dust and vacuum things frequently without having many things here to collect dust. It is something that is very easy to do if you just keep up with it every time you do some work.

While Keith was finishing up on building his stand, I spent the day drawing up my next projects. I will be able to cut and work on them a bit today (I have several going at once at this point) and I look forward to seeing how they come out. I also did the written instructions for the mouse cheese board that I designed for the magazine and got them sent out to my editor. So it was a good day.

It really feels good to get things in order like this. Believe it or not, we even have a shelf in one of the big closets that is just about empty, so there is room to get some more tools.  I am going to re-do my shop page sometime soon here and put the updated pictures to show you. I will probably post them here too.

I think it is very important to have a neat and clean work area. There are those who say that "a clean shop is one that is unproductive or never used" but I don't buy into that. I think that we accomplish a great deal more because we are neat and organized. Besides, it is far more pleasant to work in an orderly environment than to work in a mess. I think it is safer, too.

But to each his own. I know that there are some out there who don't understand how we do what we do from our living area, but as I mentioned the other day, we all need to do what works best for us. What may work for one person may not for another. I think that is what makes the world such an interesting place.

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Monitor Project Complete - All Systems Go!*
> 
> Well, as the title states, the monitor stand project is just about complete. We are both very happy with the results and feel like we made a great investment in purchasing these stands.
> 
> We went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire transformation was under a week, which included the delivery time for the monitor stands. We ordered them last Thursday and they were here by Monday and we were ready to start building then. My old stand was completely eliminated, freeing up valuable floor space and removing clutter. Now, not only do I have more room for my legs (I can recline my seat now) but there is also less exposed mess to look at. The overall look is neater and the room looks quite a bit larger.
> 
> While Keith still needed a stand on his side of the couch (the close side on the picture) he was able to eliminate the awkward stand he had and make a much smaller stand which butted up to the side of the couch. He is still able to reach the reclining handle on his side, and also can comfortably recline in his seat.
> 
> His stand extends under the couch for better stability, and he weighted it on the bottom with 110 lbs of lead bricks he got from his dad, which counter balances the weight of the monitor. (I had to put some weight on the bottom shelf of my side table also, but it is hidden underneath) Both arms are quite steady and there is no 'bouncy' movement whatsoever.
> 
> Keith can also store his keyboard on side of his stand and out of sight when he is not using it, which is an added bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built his stand out of 3/4" plywood and it is painted black. While we don't consider it 'fine furniture', it is nice enough and looks neat and clean and blends in rather nicely. It will do fine.
> 
> I have many people ask how we manage to scroll saw in our home and keep it clean. I think that one of the most important things is to keep only minimal things around. I was never one for knick knacks, and it is very simple to dust and vacuum things frequently without having many things here to collect dust. It is something that is very easy to do if you just keep up with it every time you do some work.
> 
> While Keith was finishing up on building his stand, I spent the day drawing up my next projects. I will be able to cut and work on them a bit today (I have several going at once at this point) and I look forward to seeing how they come out. I also did the written instructions for the mouse cheese board that I designed for the magazine and got them sent out to my editor. So it was a good day.
> 
> It really feels good to get things in order like this. Believe it or not, we even have a shelf in one of the big closets that is just about empty, so there is room to get some more tools.  I am going to re-do my shop page sometime soon here and put the updated pictures to show you. I will probably post them here too.
> 
> I think it is very important to have a neat and clean work area. There are those who say that "a clean shop is one that is unproductive or never used" but I don't buy into that. I think that we accomplish a great deal more because we are neat and organized. Besides, it is far more pleasant to work in an orderly environment than to work in a mess. I think it is safer, too.
> 
> But to each his own. I know that there are some out there who don't understand how we do what we do from our living area, but as I mentioned the other day, we all need to do what works best for us. What may work for one person may not for another. I think that is what makes the world such an interesting place.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


that is a very neat arm for the monitor.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Monitor Project Complete - All Systems Go!*
> 
> Well, as the title states, the monitor stand project is just about complete. We are both very happy with the results and feel like we made a great investment in purchasing these stands.
> 
> We went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire transformation was under a week, which included the delivery time for the monitor stands. We ordered them last Thursday and they were here by Monday and we were ready to start building then. My old stand was completely eliminated, freeing up valuable floor space and removing clutter. Now, not only do I have more room for my legs (I can recline my seat now) but there is also less exposed mess to look at. The overall look is neater and the room looks quite a bit larger.
> 
> While Keith still needed a stand on his side of the couch (the close side on the picture) he was able to eliminate the awkward stand he had and make a much smaller stand which butted up to the side of the couch. He is still able to reach the reclining handle on his side, and also can comfortably recline in his seat.
> 
> His stand extends under the couch for better stability, and he weighted it on the bottom with 110 lbs of lead bricks he got from his dad, which counter balances the weight of the monitor. (I had to put some weight on the bottom shelf of my side table also, but it is hidden underneath) Both arms are quite steady and there is no 'bouncy' movement whatsoever.
> 
> Keith can also store his keyboard on side of his stand and out of sight when he is not using it, which is an added bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built his stand out of 3/4" plywood and it is painted black. While we don't consider it 'fine furniture', it is nice enough and looks neat and clean and blends in rather nicely. It will do fine.
> 
> I have many people ask how we manage to scroll saw in our home and keep it clean. I think that one of the most important things is to keep only minimal things around. I was never one for knick knacks, and it is very simple to dust and vacuum things frequently without having many things here to collect dust. It is something that is very easy to do if you just keep up with it every time you do some work.
> 
> While Keith was finishing up on building his stand, I spent the day drawing up my next projects. I will be able to cut and work on them a bit today (I have several going at once at this point) and I look forward to seeing how they come out. I also did the written instructions for the mouse cheese board that I designed for the magazine and got them sent out to my editor. So it was a good day.
> 
> It really feels good to get things in order like this. Believe it or not, we even have a shelf in one of the big closets that is just about empty, so there is room to get some more tools.  I am going to re-do my shop page sometime soon here and put the updated pictures to show you. I will probably post them here too.
> 
> I think it is very important to have a neat and clean work area. There are those who say that "a clean shop is one that is unproductive or never used" but I don't buy into that. I think that we accomplish a great deal more because we are neat and organized. Besides, it is far more pleasant to work in an orderly environment than to work in a mess. I think it is safer, too.
> 
> But to each his own. I know that there are some out there who don't understand how we do what we do from our living area, but as I mentioned the other day, we all need to do what works best for us. What may work for one person may not for another. I think that is what makes the world such an interesting place.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


... and you sit on couch sideways at ends?
... or move them around in front of you?

COOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monitor Project Complete - All Systems Go!*
> 
> Well, as the title states, the monitor stand project is just about complete. We are both very happy with the results and feel like we made a great investment in purchasing these stands.
> 
> We went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire transformation was under a week, which included the delivery time for the monitor stands. We ordered them last Thursday and they were here by Monday and we were ready to start building then. My old stand was completely eliminated, freeing up valuable floor space and removing clutter. Now, not only do I have more room for my legs (I can recline my seat now) but there is also less exposed mess to look at. The overall look is neater and the room looks quite a bit larger.
> 
> While Keith still needed a stand on his side of the couch (the close side on the picture) he was able to eliminate the awkward stand he had and make a much smaller stand which butted up to the side of the couch. He is still able to reach the reclining handle on his side, and also can comfortably recline in his seat.
> 
> His stand extends under the couch for better stability, and he weighted it on the bottom with 110 lbs of lead bricks he got from his dad, which counter balances the weight of the monitor. (I had to put some weight on the bottom shelf of my side table also, but it is hidden underneath) Both arms are quite steady and there is no 'bouncy' movement whatsoever.
> 
> Keith can also store his keyboard on side of his stand and out of sight when he is not using it, which is an added bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built his stand out of 3/4" plywood and it is painted black. While we don't consider it 'fine furniture', it is nice enough and looks neat and clean and blends in rather nicely. It will do fine.
> 
> I have many people ask how we manage to scroll saw in our home and keep it clean. I think that one of the most important things is to keep only minimal things around. I was never one for knick knacks, and it is very simple to dust and vacuum things frequently without having many things here to collect dust. It is something that is very easy to do if you just keep up with it every time you do some work.
> 
> While Keith was finishing up on building his stand, I spent the day drawing up my next projects. I will be able to cut and work on them a bit today (I have several going at once at this point) and I look forward to seeing how they come out. I also did the written instructions for the mouse cheese board that I designed for the magazine and got them sent out to my editor. So it was a good day.
> 
> It really feels good to get things in order like this. Believe it or not, we even have a shelf in one of the big closets that is just about empty, so there is room to get some more tools.  I am going to re-do my shop page sometime soon here and put the updated pictures to show you. I will probably post them here too.
> 
> I think it is very important to have a neat and clean work area. There are those who say that "a clean shop is one that is unproductive or never used" but I don't buy into that. I think that we accomplish a great deal more because we are neat and organized. Besides, it is far more pleasant to work in an orderly environment than to work in a mess. I think it is safer, too.
> 
> But to each his own. I know that there are some out there who don't understand how we do what we do from our living area, but as I mentioned the other day, we all need to do what works best for us. What may work for one person may not for another. I think that is what makes the world such an interesting place.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Hi, Joe and Roger! We move them out in front of us. They reach pretty much right in front of us. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Monitor Project Complete - All Systems Go!*
> 
> Well, as the title states, the monitor stand project is just about complete. We are both very happy with the results and feel like we made a great investment in purchasing these stands.
> 
> We went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire transformation was under a week, which included the delivery time for the monitor stands. We ordered them last Thursday and they were here by Monday and we were ready to start building then. My old stand was completely eliminated, freeing up valuable floor space and removing clutter. Now, not only do I have more room for my legs (I can recline my seat now) but there is also less exposed mess to look at. The overall look is neater and the room looks quite a bit larger.
> 
> While Keith still needed a stand on his side of the couch (the close side on the picture) he was able to eliminate the awkward stand he had and make a much smaller stand which butted up to the side of the couch. He is still able to reach the reclining handle on his side, and also can comfortably recline in his seat.
> 
> His stand extends under the couch for better stability, and he weighted it on the bottom with 110 lbs of lead bricks he got from his dad, which counter balances the weight of the monitor. (I had to put some weight on the bottom shelf of my side table also, but it is hidden underneath) Both arms are quite steady and there is no 'bouncy' movement whatsoever.
> 
> Keith can also store his keyboard on side of his stand and out of sight when he is not using it, which is an added bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built his stand out of 3/4" plywood and it is painted black. While we don't consider it 'fine furniture', it is nice enough and looks neat and clean and blends in rather nicely. It will do fine.
> 
> I have many people ask how we manage to scroll saw in our home and keep it clean. I think that one of the most important things is to keep only minimal things around. I was never one for knick knacks, and it is very simple to dust and vacuum things frequently without having many things here to collect dust. It is something that is very easy to do if you just keep up with it every time you do some work.
> 
> While Keith was finishing up on building his stand, I spent the day drawing up my next projects. I will be able to cut and work on them a bit today (I have several going at once at this point) and I look forward to seeing how they come out. I also did the written instructions for the mouse cheese board that I designed for the magazine and got them sent out to my editor. So it was a good day.
> 
> It really feels good to get things in order like this. Believe it or not, we even have a shelf in one of the big closets that is just about empty, so there is room to get some more tools.  I am going to re-do my shop page sometime soon here and put the updated pictures to show you. I will probably post them here too.
> 
> I think it is very important to have a neat and clean work area. There are those who say that "a clean shop is one that is unproductive or never used" but I don't buy into that. I think that we accomplish a great deal more because we are neat and organized. Besides, it is far more pleasant to work in an orderly environment than to work in a mess. I think it is safer, too.
> 
> But to each his own. I know that there are some out there who don't understand how we do what we do from our living area, but as I mentioned the other day, we all need to do what works best for us. What may work for one person may not for another. I think that is what makes the world such an interesting place.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Sheila,

Those of us with cluttered, messy shops are just envious of people like you who are so well organized. Of course, tidy is much better and also much safer.

I've promised myself to concentrate on making the necessary shop storage . . . just as soon as I complete the shower and wedding gifts. That should be the end of the deadlines for a little while.

Thanks for the encouragement!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monitor Project Complete - All Systems Go!*
> 
> Well, as the title states, the monitor stand project is just about complete. We are both very happy with the results and feel like we made a great investment in purchasing these stands.
> 
> We went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire transformation was under a week, which included the delivery time for the monitor stands. We ordered them last Thursday and they were here by Monday and we were ready to start building then. My old stand was completely eliminated, freeing up valuable floor space and removing clutter. Now, not only do I have more room for my legs (I can recline my seat now) but there is also less exposed mess to look at. The overall look is neater and the room looks quite a bit larger.
> 
> While Keith still needed a stand on his side of the couch (the close side on the picture) he was able to eliminate the awkward stand he had and make a much smaller stand which butted up to the side of the couch. He is still able to reach the reclining handle on his side, and also can comfortably recline in his seat.
> 
> His stand extends under the couch for better stability, and he weighted it on the bottom with 110 lbs of lead bricks he got from his dad, which counter balances the weight of the monitor. (I had to put some weight on the bottom shelf of my side table also, but it is hidden underneath) Both arms are quite steady and there is no 'bouncy' movement whatsoever.
> 
> Keith can also store his keyboard on side of his stand and out of sight when he is not using it, which is an added bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built his stand out of 3/4" plywood and it is painted black. While we don't consider it 'fine furniture', it is nice enough and looks neat and clean and blends in rather nicely. It will do fine.
> 
> I have many people ask how we manage to scroll saw in our home and keep it clean. I think that one of the most important things is to keep only minimal things around. I was never one for knick knacks, and it is very simple to dust and vacuum things frequently without having many things here to collect dust. It is something that is very easy to do if you just keep up with it every time you do some work.
> 
> While Keith was finishing up on building his stand, I spent the day drawing up my next projects. I will be able to cut and work on them a bit today (I have several going at once at this point) and I look forward to seeing how they come out. I also did the written instructions for the mouse cheese board that I designed for the magazine and got them sent out to my editor. So it was a good day.
> 
> It really feels good to get things in order like this. Believe it or not, we even have a shelf in one of the big closets that is just about empty, so there is room to get some more tools.  I am going to re-do my shop page sometime soon here and put the updated pictures to show you. I will probably post them here too.
> 
> I think it is very important to have a neat and clean work area. There are those who say that "a clean shop is one that is unproductive or never used" but I don't buy into that. I think that we accomplish a great deal more because we are neat and organized. Besides, it is far more pleasant to work in an orderly environment than to work in a mess. I think it is safer, too.
> 
> But to each his own. I know that there are some out there who don't understand how we do what we do from our living area, but as I mentioned the other day, we all need to do what works best for us. What may work for one person may not for another. I think that is what makes the world such an interesting place.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Hi, L/W:

Believe me - I wasn't trying to criticize people who have 'less than organized' shops! I fully understand that shops sometimes get messy. I sometimes come under scrutiny because people don't understand how I can work out of my home and not live in a mess of saw dust. When I had a garage to work in, it was never as clean an organized as where I am now.

It does take time to get to the point that we are at. Look for example how many days getting things set up here just for these monitor stands took our of our lives. Changing/cleaning one thing leads to another and then to another and so on and so on. But since we do live here in our work area, it is of the highest priority for us to have a neat and clean environment. Keith and I are both that way, which is good because if one was and one wasn't - things probably wouldn't go so well. 

Last year we built some storage cabinets and it resulted in taking about a week or more out of our lives. You can see it on my blog titled The Project. While sometimes we don't want to take that time to get things in order, for us, it is necessary to be able to function and keep things going.

Our friend Lee came by yesterday and he was once again amazed that we do what we do out of here and said that when you walk in, if you didn't see the (clean) scroll saw sitting at the side of the kitchen you would never guess. That makes us feel really good. It is great to know where everything is and be able to find things in a flash. In the long run, it gives you a great level of productivity.

Thanks so much for your comments. I would love to see your storage when you are done (or even a work in progress!) You will see once you get going how fun it can be to have everything in a good place! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Discouragement Turns to Discovery*

Not every day is sunshine and rainbows. While we try to make them all good, sometimes things just don't work out like we planned.

I was very discouraged yesterday with my designing. It was one of those days when what I saw in my head didn't translate to the actual project very well.

I spent the day playing around with the idea, only to have it look back at me as a mess. I had to try too hard to get things to work, which meant that if I was having that much difficulty, then so would most people that were trying to accomplish it also.

To me, the hallmark of a good design is something that is beautiful and interesting, yet also something that is able to be accomplished by anyone. One thing that I pride myself on is that by following my instructions, ANYONE (yes - even YOU!) can complete any one of my designs. That includes the painting designs. I can't begin to tell you how many times at woodworking shows I talk to people who insist that they can't paint, and if I am able to convince them to try one of my classes and patterns, they walk away knowing that they CAN. I have even convinced the most skeptical people of this (yes - many of them were men who thought they could never accomplish it!) It is part of being a teacher.

As a designer, I feel that each and every design I do should be able to be followed by everyone. Sometimes I am asked why I put the same instructions for prep, blade size, etc. into my packets. I realize that these first steps to sawing are pretty basic and most people should know them, but it is for those newer people who are just starting out that I continue to say the same thing over and over and over again. I look at each packet that I write as if it is the first and only packet that my customer has. I don't 'assume' anything. I would rather err on giving too much information than not providing enough. And I believe because of that philosophy I have built a reputation for having an excellent grade of patterns that just about anyone can accomplish. I am very proud of that.

So yesterday when I was trying to get these designs from my head to the paper, I was a bit discouraged. Things just weren't working out like I planned.

Right now I am working on one of my projects that are going to be featured in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. That is their big ornament issue, where they boast over 100 ornament patterns. While I love to make ornaments, I must admit that after working with the magazine for 15 years, it is sometimes a bit of a stretch to come up with something that hasn't been done. While I have some ideas for two dimensional ornaments, this year I wanted to do something different.

A couple of months ago, I found this product that is called "MUD". It is a texture paste that a fellow painter, Margot Clark developed (her website is www.margotclark.com) and it is really a cool product that I want to work more with.

Margot also works in glass work and ceramics and while there are several other texture products available on the market, what I like about Margot's MUD is that it can be fired or not, and it is quite a bit more durable than any other texture paste that I have seen. It dries hard as a rock and can be painted or stained over and have the look of carved wood.

My idea here was to take some simply shaped wood ornaments and apply some of the past in a manner that anyone can do (painter or not!) and then antique them for a carved look. The process is simple and easy and I think that many woodworkers (not all - but many!) would love to try this cool technique to give some nice accents to their pieces.

In my head, I have an idea of just how I want them to look. I thought about doing a spray of holly leaves and maybe some flowers on the simple shapes, and then painting them a solid color and antiquing or gold leafing them. I think it would give the scrollers another option and would be a quick and easy way to make their ornaments look different and special.

The problem came in when I was trying to make my own designs completely different from Margot's. As a designer, one of the worse things you can do is copy someone else's original designs and claim it as your own. I thought that I would be able to 'reinvent the wheel' and come up with a different way to use the MUD which would still be as easy to do as Margot's method and I am afraid I failed miserably.

The harder I tried, the more difficult it became. I got to the point where I, myself couldn't re-create my own design over again, so how would I expect to teach anyone else to do it?? After playing with the MUD for several hours, I was ready to call it a day. I got myself to feeling stupid and discouraged and I felt like I couldn't do a thing. I pulled out my book that I had of Margot's designs and I decided to play around with her method just a bit. It was like the light bulb went back on again and within about half an hour I had some really cool looking flowers and leaves that I made with her products:










What you see here is just some of the 'scribbling' that I made using her method on poster board. I am telling you guys, that woman is a genius!

So I decided to get on the phone and I gave her a call to discuss what I was doing. Since I came to the conclusion that her way was the BEST way to do it, I knew that I couldn't and wouldn't be able to improve the wheel. But I still wanted to get word out and see what her thoughts were on teaching *her method* in my designs.

I am happy to say that Margot was wonderful to talk to! She was thrilled that I wanted to share her method with my own followers and use her techniques in my designs. That is what she wants to accomplish with her products. After speaking to her for a bit, I felt a million times better. I had never intended to claim her process as my own, and I had always planned on hooking up my customers/readers with her anyway, as I feel that this is a really cool method to add some 'zing' to many kinds of woodworking projects. Whether you only add one flower, or decorate an entire piece with them, I think that it is a great option for many who are looking for something new and fun to play with. (And it IS fun!)

So onward we go today. With a fresh perspective and a new direction. I am going to look upon this project as a collaboration between myself and a very talented painter and designer, and I feel that the results will benefit many both in the painting and the woodworking fields. I am happy again and I don't feel like such a putz like I did yesterday when I was looking at the mess I created.

Sometimes it takes two heads to have a wonderful result. This for me is definitely one of those times. Combining my own woodworking experience with Margot's great product will hopefully make a new project that will be a springboard to many woodworkers and painters alike. How wonderful is that??

Today I will spend the day playing some more, and hopefully by the end of the day, I will be well on my way to making a great set of ornaments for the article. I have a new vision in my head for what I am going to design and I do believe that this time it will be possible to make it come to life (and easy!) I am even going to try to get Keith or our friend Lee to give it a try just to show that "anyone can do it". I promise to post the results here of their efforts. 

Even though I have nothing physical in front of me that resulted from yesterday's efforts, I don't feel the day was wasted. I learned a lot, and that is something that is a valuable asset and even though it is not a tangible item, it is something that is well worth the time spent. I also feel I made a new friend in Margot. I have admired her work for many years, but seeing how her philosophy is much like my own in that teaching others to be creative is her passion, I feel really good about being involved with her and these products.

So it turned out to be a good day after all.

Have a beautiful Friday today! I hope you make the best of whatever the day brings you. It will make you a much happier person.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Drawing and Cutting*

Well guys and girls, it is just one of those days where I have been working, but there is nothing very interesting to show you. I am still in the process of drawing up the patterns for the bell ornaments that I am making and yesterday I began cutting them out. I have been experimenting with some different processes, and have been successful with some of them and not so successful with others, so while I am keeping busy and working here, it doesn't really make interesting reading.

There are times when I design like this that it feels like I am dragging my feet in the mud. And while on the outside it doesn't appear that I am doing much, in reality I am learning a lot. I want to be comfortable when I share the information with my readers and customers and know that I am pointing them in the right direction.

So today's blog will be quite short. I don't know if you can even count it as a blog. I hope by tomorrow to have some more answers and pictures to show you as to what I am up to. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that spring is arriving in your area and you get some time for some creative play.

Have a great Saturday!

We all have 10,000 bad drawings in us. The sooner we get them out, the better. ― Walt Stanchfield










(picture courtesy of www.sandscribbles.net)


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing and Cutting*
> 
> Well guys and girls, it is just one of those days where I have been working, but there is nothing very interesting to show you. I am still in the process of drawing up the patterns for the bell ornaments that I am making and yesterday I began cutting them out. I have been experimenting with some different processes, and have been successful with some of them and not so successful with others, so while I am keeping busy and working here, it doesn't really make interesting reading.
> 
> There are times when I design like this that it feels like I am dragging my feet in the mud. And while on the outside it doesn't appear that I am doing much, in reality I am learning a lot. I want to be comfortable when I share the information with my readers and customers and know that I am pointing them in the right direction.
> 
> So today's blog will be quite short. I don't know if you can even count it as a blog. I hope by tomorrow to have some more answers and pictures to show you as to what I am up to. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that spring is arriving in your area and you get some time for some creative play.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!
> 
> We all have 10,000 bad drawings in us. The sooner we get them out, the better. ― Walt Stanchfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (picture courtesy of www.sandscribbles.net)


Morning Sheila,

I understand about the impression of standing still, while your mind is moving amile a minute. That often happens in my work when I am struggling with a programming challenge. I sit in my office staring at the computer while my mind is working all the various permutations of what I am trying to get done, Then it kind of all comes together and I can crank out hundereds of lines of code pretty fast once I figure out what I am going to do. My boss has learned not to interrupt the thinking times if he can help it. My remodelling job has taken away some of my computer time so I am not able to follow things all the time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Drawing and Cutting*
> 
> Well guys and girls, it is just one of those days where I have been working, but there is nothing very interesting to show you. I am still in the process of drawing up the patterns for the bell ornaments that I am making and yesterday I began cutting them out. I have been experimenting with some different processes, and have been successful with some of them and not so successful with others, so while I am keeping busy and working here, it doesn't really make interesting reading.
> 
> There are times when I design like this that it feels like I am dragging my feet in the mud. And while on the outside it doesn't appear that I am doing much, in reality I am learning a lot. I want to be comfortable when I share the information with my readers and customers and know that I am pointing them in the right direction.
> 
> So today's blog will be quite short. I don't know if you can even count it as a blog. I hope by tomorrow to have some more answers and pictures to show you as to what I am up to. Until then, I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and that spring is arriving in your area and you get some time for some creative play.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!
> 
> We all have 10,000 bad drawings in us. The sooner we get them out, the better. ― Walt Stanchfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (picture courtesy of www.sandscribbles.net)


Yes, Ham - It seems just like that. My mind is kind of overloaded and I have so many things I want to do that I can't organize my thoughts enough to give full concentration to one at a time. It is difficult to make sense of it sometimes. I think that I just need to adopt the "just do it" attitude and look at the pieces, not the whole. It isn't always easy to separate the two though, and I find it to be somewhat of a stopper at times. I wind up just feeling overwhelmed and walking away.

I think I am getting a handle on it today though. I have all the obstacles that I can think of out of the way. There is only a clear path between me and my creating and I need to get busy on it.

Thank you for your insight. It does help to know that it isn't only me that feels this way sometimes! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Patience, Grasshopper"*

I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.

Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."

I should learn to listen to my own advice.

I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.

The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.

The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.

In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?

I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.

I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.

But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.

So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.

Here is a part of one of the ornaments:










I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.

The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.

I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *"Patience, Grasshopper"*
> 
> I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.
> 
> Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."
> 
> I should learn to listen to my own advice.
> 
> I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.
> 
> The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.
> 
> The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.
> 
> In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?
> 
> I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.
> 
> I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.
> 
> But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.
> 
> So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.
> 
> Here is a part of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.
> 
> The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


i have found that when you spend time away from a talent, that it seems hard to get real strong with it again, its like a punishment for not using it. but once you start and can push through and things start to flow, then its like getting on a horse you fell off of…its been awhile since you sat down and really did your design work huh…and then going into it full bore again…i think takes a few days…then it flows…....well i hope you both have a successful day and the kitties are full of play…or are they in slumber land…maybe you should move a piece of furniture or something to get them excited…or get some cat nip out, that is always fun…lol….....bob


----------



## ShipWreck

scrollgirl said:


> *"Patience, Grasshopper"*
> 
> I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.
> 
> Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."
> 
> I should learn to listen to my own advice.
> 
> I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.
> 
> The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.
> 
> The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.
> 
> In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?
> 
> I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.
> 
> I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.
> 
> But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.
> 
> So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.
> 
> Here is a part of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.
> 
> The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


Being distracted is pretty normal, and sometimes a little break can be refreshing

Good luck!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"Patience, Grasshopper"*
> 
> I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.
> 
> Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."
> 
> I should learn to listen to my own advice.
> 
> I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.
> 
> The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.
> 
> The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.
> 
> In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?
> 
> I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.
> 
> I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.
> 
> But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.
> 
> So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.
> 
> Here is a part of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.
> 
> The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


Like I said before Sheila, don't beat yerself up. I know we all do tho, in one way or another. I think the only thing "perfect", is….................................. ummmmmm….................... oh wait,,,,,, nuthin is!! hahaha Have a gr8 day. I know you will


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"Patience, Grasshopper"*
> 
> I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.
> 
> Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."
> 
> I should learn to listen to my own advice.
> 
> I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.
> 
> The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.
> 
> The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.
> 
> In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?
> 
> I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.
> 
> I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.
> 
> But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.
> 
> So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.
> 
> Here is a part of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.
> 
> The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


I've noticed that the harder I try the more difficult it gets. So, for me, its simple (uncluttered) ideas and all the fun is in trying to find out how to achieve them.

'Be kind to yourself'


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *"Patience, Grasshopper"*
> 
> I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.
> 
> Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."
> 
> I should learn to listen to my own advice.
> 
> I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.
> 
> The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.
> 
> The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.
> 
> In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?
> 
> I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.
> 
> I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.
> 
> But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.
> 
> So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.
> 
> Here is a part of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.
> 
> The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


I may add on the concept of more try.. more hardship. The results is more time consumed of the same cost. I am currently building a cabinet from plywood that took me so long just because I made the doors too complicated… Instead of simple mitered frames… I made it with mortise and tenon, Instead of plain plywood, I made it with parquet design.. As a result, it has been 3 weekends (3 weeks) passed and still not finished. What inspire me is the beauty in it, but to others… I am a very slow worker.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Patience, Grasshopper"*
> 
> I don't feel so useless this morning about things. After spending most of the day playing around with my ornament designs, I finally feel like I came up with something that would be appealing and would be able to be explained clearly so that anyone who tries to make them can do so successfully. That may sound like an easy task, but for some reason or another, this time it was a bit more difficult.
> 
> Maybe because I was working with a new product that I, myself was not so certain of. When I teach (either in person or through my instruction packets and articles) one thing I tell my students is to "practice, practice and more practice." I explain to them that everything doesn't just come naturally all the time and more so than not, they need to be patient and learn the process of what they are trying to accomplish. "Be kind to yourself" I say "and before long you will begin to feel more comfortable and things will fall into place."
> 
> I should learn to listen to my own advice.
> 
> I spent the past week wondering why it was taking me so long to finish these four seemingly simple designs. After all, I have done far more intricate patterns in far less time in the past. Was I losing my edge? Was I slipping? These questions were haunting me all week as I stumbled through what I was doing, not completely satisfied with any of it.
> 
> The harder I tried, the more difficult the task was becoming.
> 
> The criteria that I was not that demanding I felt - I wanted to make a pattern for a small set of ornaments (four pieces) that could not only be scrolled on the saw in the traditional manner (for those who absolutely do not want to try anything else) but could use the same line work and use the new texture product that I was using to create an entirely different look. I had come into this project with the idea that it would be simple to make a simple design. But I soon found that I had a tendency to over-complicate things, making either one method or the other near impossible.
> 
> In the process, I created several versions of the four ornaments that simply went in the trash. I felt it was a colossal waste of time on my part. Or was it?
> 
> I found myself questioning my own ability to think on a simpler level. While that seems like it would be an easy task, it is really quite difficult. After years of training my own mind to think of things at a higher level, it was not easy to back pedal and tone things down.
> 
> I know this doesn't only happen to me, as I witness it in my partner Keith from time to time. He begins with an idea, and as it develops into a project, it tends to evolve into something that is far more complex than he originally anticipated. There are times when he frustrates himself as this snowball effect unfolds and I have witnessed him totally abandoning good ideas because they reach a point where it would be near impossible to 'teach' the process in a packet. It is at these times that I wonder to myself why he just doesn't tone it down and make it easier, but after the experiences that I have had this past week, I am learning that doing so is sometimes easier said than done. I am finally getting it.
> 
> But there is much to be said for the process of 'trial and error.' While most people want things to go together trouble free, I think that going into designing a project with the idea that it will take many passes to get it to be how I envisioned it is the key to being successful. Investing the time and effort, knowing that there will be some failures along the way, is a good thing and will result in something that is quality and easily accomplished. I feel that I have finally reached that point.
> 
> So for today, I will be spending much of my day at the saw. Not only cutting out these ornaments, but also the project that I created earlier in the week. It is funny, but I got so caught up on the ornaments, that I had completely forgotten that I drew up another design for the magazine earlier in the week. When I came to this realization some time yesterday after my final drawing on the ornaments was finished, I was very relieved. Perhaps I wasn't as much of a sloth as I thought I was.
> 
> Here is a part of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing them come to life and I am quite excited about it. It will be a good day of creating and if all goes well, I will finally be able to realize the reward of seeing the finished projects in front of me. That is the best pay off that I can imagine.
> 
> The moral of the story is that we need to learn to be patient with ourselves. We need to learn to allow ourselves the room to make errors and correct them, all the time learning in the process. Errors shouldn't always be viewed upon as failures, but as learning tools where we are applying practical experience to what we are trying to accomplish. And that can be the best teacher yet.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday. Be happy and play safe.


Thanks to all of you guys for your thoughts. It does help knowing that I am not the only one who goes through this. I have a lot of respect for all of your work and knowing that you all have times like this really does help me feel better about it and let it run its course.

Thanks!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Stage 1 Complete*

I had a decent working day yesterday. I was happy that things went the way they did, and having a good attitude about what I was doing made all the difference in the world. I think in writing yesterday about not being afraid to fail, I did well in convincing myself that it would be OK if things didn't work out for me the first time. Also, hearing from others that I have so much admiration and respect for and seeing that they go through the same thing made me feel like it wasn't "just me" who feels like this from time to time. It helped get me moving again in a good direction and I was able to accomplish what I wanted to, knowing that even if things didn't turn out just how I wanted them to on the first try, it would be alright.

So I forged ahead.

The first thing I did was take the simple wood silhouette pieces that I cut and transfer the designs to them. I then applied the textured paste to them and things went very smoothly. I just needed to take my time and remember to do everything in steps and follow the technique that Margot taught.

I was really pleased with the results, and while the paste seemed to begin to harden after a half an hour or so, I decided to switch gears and do the scrolled ornaments next. I want to be completely sure that the paste was hard before proceeding. I am one of those people who will stick their finger in something to see if it is dry yet, only to ruin it in the process if it isn't. I decided to use the "out of sight, out of mind" theory and placed the pieces on a sheet and put them on top of my kitchen cabinets so that I would not be tempted to poke at them and I would let them cure. I think that was the best plan I could follow.

I then switched gears and chose the wood I would use for the scrolled version of the ornaments. I decided to go with my favorite light wood - maple. These ornaments have some tricky curls and thin areas and I think that the maple was the best bet because of the strength and tight grain.

I prepped the wood and cut a couple of layers of the bells without incident. I decided to cut two layers at once, because I find that there is much more control when the wood is a bit thicker. Since the ornaments were only about 1/8" thick, I wanted some additional resistance so I added another layer. Things went fine.

I proceeded to cut the bells out, and thoroughly enjoyed doing so. I find that cutting is somewhat magical when you have the right formula of blade and wood and design. After mass cutting the 3400 pieces last week, it was pure pleasure to take my time and cut these somewhat challenging designs. I really felt like "scrollgirl" and was very proud of the outcome:










I will be oiling and finishing up the ornaments today, as well as finishing up the other set, too. I finished after six PM and I didn't really want to push on when I was getting tired. Besides, I thought it would be best to allow this paste to dry overnight - just to be sure.

The other set looks like this:










I am really pleased with how hard this stuff dries. It isn't chalky or flaky like the other add-on stuff I use (Like the snow-tex) While I like the snow, if you poke at it enough, it will pick off. This texture is as hard as a rock, and I even tried sanding it and was able to do so with a sanding stick and it still held onto the wood - even the little dots. I am so far very happy with it.










So now what?

I am afraid you will have to tune in tomorrow and see what I am going to do with this next. I am encouraged and I think that it will look pretty cool when I am done (and it will be EASY too!)

I hope you all have a good day today. I can't wait to get started on mine!

Happy Creating!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Stage 1 Complete*
> 
> I had a decent working day yesterday. I was happy that things went the way they did, and having a good attitude about what I was doing made all the difference in the world. I think in writing yesterday about not being afraid to fail, I did well in convincing myself that it would be OK if things didn't work out for me the first time. Also, hearing from others that I have so much admiration and respect for and seeing that they go through the same thing made me feel like it wasn't "just me" who feels like this from time to time. It helped get me moving again in a good direction and I was able to accomplish what I wanted to, knowing that even if things didn't turn out just how I wanted them to on the first try, it would be alright.
> 
> So I forged ahead.
> 
> The first thing I did was take the simple wood silhouette pieces that I cut and transfer the designs to them. I then applied the textured paste to them and things went very smoothly. I just needed to take my time and remember to do everything in steps and follow the technique that Margot taught.
> 
> I was really pleased with the results, and while the paste seemed to begin to harden after a half an hour or so, I decided to switch gears and do the scrolled ornaments next. I want to be completely sure that the paste was hard before proceeding. I am one of those people who will stick their finger in something to see if it is dry yet, only to ruin it in the process if it isn't. I decided to use the "out of sight, out of mind" theory and placed the pieces on a sheet and put them on top of my kitchen cabinets so that I would not be tempted to poke at them and I would let them cure. I think that was the best plan I could follow.
> 
> I then switched gears and chose the wood I would use for the scrolled version of the ornaments. I decided to go with my favorite light wood - maple. These ornaments have some tricky curls and thin areas and I think that the maple was the best bet because of the strength and tight grain.
> 
> I prepped the wood and cut a couple of layers of the bells without incident. I decided to cut two layers at once, because I find that there is much more control when the wood is a bit thicker. Since the ornaments were only about 1/8" thick, I wanted some additional resistance so I added another layer. Things went fine.
> 
> I proceeded to cut the bells out, and thoroughly enjoyed doing so. I find that cutting is somewhat magical when you have the right formula of blade and wood and design. After mass cutting the 3400 pieces last week, it was pure pleasure to take my time and cut these somewhat challenging designs. I really felt like "scrollgirl" and was very proud of the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be oiling and finishing up the ornaments today, as well as finishing up the other set, too. I finished after six PM and I didn't really want to push on when I was getting tired. Besides, I thought it would be best to allow this paste to dry overnight - just to be sure.
> 
> The other set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with how hard this stuff dries. It isn't chalky or flaky like the other add-on stuff I use (Like the snow-tex) While I like the snow, if you poke at it enough, it will pick off. This texture is as hard as a rock, and I even tried sanding it and was able to do so with a sanding stick and it still held onto the wood - even the little dots. I am so far very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now what?
> 
> I am afraid you will have to tune in tomorrow and see what I am going to do with this next. I am encouraged and I think that it will look pretty cool when I am done (and it will be EASY too!)
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I can't wait to get started on mine!
> 
> Happy Creating!


those look really good, what fun for folks to have with there saws, you done good ….its strange , here we are still really in spring, and you having to get things ready for christmas, you have a great day…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

*Clear as a Bell*

Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.

Let's get right to the chase . . .

After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.

The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:










Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:










It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:










I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:










I think it looks kind of cool.










While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.

So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.

What would a bell be without a clapper?

I decided to add on these nice little bells:










All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!










By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)

I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:










I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.

There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.

Have a great day!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila,
I like the way those ornaments came out! How are you going to offer them? The 2 styles in one or each on it's own?
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


Morning, Rick:
I am going to offer all in one packet. I think it will encourage people to step a little bit out of the box if everything is right there in front of them.

First though - these are for the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and will be featured there. I know you have a subscription, so you will get them with your regular issues. I am going to have the pattern there, and Deb also asked me to do an article and I am going to do that on applying the paste. Hopefully, it will offer up a new technique for those that are adventurous!  I may do a short video too showing how easy it is to use.

I am glad you like them. I have many more ornaments and decorations planned!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks for the info Sheila. I am going to cheat on them though!! I'll have the Toler do the brush work!! She will just LOVE having another job to do.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


The dusting of gold paint made those ornaments look like the one or two old ornaments I have left from
when I was shorter and looking up at the tree in awe. May have to try this and see if the grand kids and
great grand kids will think the same way. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


That's exactly the look I was going for, Gus - kind of an 'antiqued' look. The past doesn't have to be perfect, but it will look almost like carved wood. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


i really like how they turned out, you teaching how to use these different tools, pain and such is really good, i know there are lots out here wanting to learn it, i really liked the red one with the gold, great job, i hope your day is going well, ill write more soon, ive got somethings to tell you….have a great day…bob


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


Very Pretty!

COOL!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Clear as a Bell*
> 
> Now things are come fast and furious. It feels good to be out of the mud and actually seeing the results of my work again. For those of you who are wondering, my kitchen is a mess. There is a corner of counter that is piled with supplies and finished pieces that still have that little something left to do on them before the final photography, and there is a pile of clutter. But that is OK. There is lots to show for it.
> 
> Let's get right to the chase . . .
> 
> After allowing the paste drying time over night, it was quite hard. While I don't think I had to wait that long, I was tired the night before and thought it would be better to err on the safe side than be sorry.
> 
> The next step in the process was to paint over the entire surface of the ornament with acrylic paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the paint was quite dark, I chose to do two coats, allowing them to dry in between. The result was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of like carved wood, I think. I picked all dark colors that would compliment the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to dry-brush some metallic gold over them to highlight the raised areas. To do this, I used a brush called a 'deerfoot stippler' (because it resembles a hoof shape) and very little paint and I gently brushed the tops of the ornaments with the gold metallic paint. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method will not be to everyone's liking, I think that it is quite fun and kind of different. The way you brush on these designs is quite easy and just about anyone can do them. I was thinking of making a quick video showing the method for doing it just so people can see that it doesn't take a lot of skill to get a nice design.
> 
> So now I had a couple of sets of ornaments - one set with the designs applied on them and the other with the designs scrolled in. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> What would a bell be without a clapper?
> 
> I decided to add on these nice little bells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was use a jump ring and a small 3/8" bell. The cats just loved them! This little bit of extra really made a difference and they now looked really 'finished.' I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got this done, it was barely afternoon. There was still a good part of the day left to accomplish. So I moved on to my next project. (I had actually forgotten that I drew it up last week!)
> 
> I did get all the cutting done on it, and finished just about by dinner time. I still need to finish and assemble it though and will show you more of it tomorrow. But for now, here is a quick peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say all in all it was a good day. While I griped at how slow things seemed to be going, I think one of the reasons that they went so well today was because of the time and planning that I put into them when drawing them up. I need to remind myself of this on the days like this when I feel like I am stuck in the mud. It all has a purpose and reason. And it is a necessary part of the process. It is now clear as a bell to me.
> 
> There is much I want to accomplish today, so I will be on my way. I hope you all like the variations on the ornaments, and I hope that some of you want to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day!


Very nice, as always. I also like the "antiqued" look


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *

Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!

While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.

I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.

Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.

Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.

Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .

Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.

So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!

It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)

I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off! 

Here is a picture of the finished project:










I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.










I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!










I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.

While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.

I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.

Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.

I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!
> 
> While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.
> 
> Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.
> 
> Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .
> 
> Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.
> 
> So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!
> 
> It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)
> 
> I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off!
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.
> 
> While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.
> 
> I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.
> 
> Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


Hi Sheila,
Looks like you have another hit on your hands with this pattern.
Rick


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!
> 
> While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.
> 
> Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.
> 
> Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .
> 
> Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.
> 
> So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!
> 
> It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)
> 
> I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off!
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.
> 
> While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.
> 
> I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.
> 
> Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


Very nice…

Your ideas never end…


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!
> 
> While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.
> 
> Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.
> 
> Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .
> 
> Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.
> 
> So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!
> 
> It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)
> 
> I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off!
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.
> 
> While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.
> 
> I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.
> 
> Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


now your talkin wood work baby!!!!!!!!......yea…leavin it el natural, let the beauty of the wood speak…if you would have painted it, i would have to fly there and well, it wouldnt be pretty…..LOL… i love this one, its so neat, and very creative, let the projects fly, sorta like the angels…....i vote, good job …keep at it…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!
> 
> While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.
> 
> Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.
> 
> Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .
> 
> Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.
> 
> So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!
> 
> It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)
> 
> I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off!
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.
> 
> While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.
> 
> I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.
> 
> Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


I liked the bells but this is a winner maybee not in the sale … but damm it looks good 

thanks for sharing

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!
> 
> While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.
> 
> Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.
> 
> Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .
> 
> Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.
> 
> So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!
> 
> It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)
> 
> I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off!
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.
> 
> While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.
> 
> I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.
> 
> Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


Thank you all so much! Grizz - I may have to paint one so you can come and visit me!  You and Sue would love it here! We could go see the whales!

The natural wood was a MUST on this one. It was too pretty to do anything except put clear on. I am so pleased with the new chalkboard product. It really works well - even on the walnut.

I am happy to see these ideas come to be. I hope to have many more to show you all in the near future. Thanks so much for the support. I truly appreciate it. It always makes me want to do better!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . *
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't it just starting to get warm out? It is here in Nova Scotia anyway!
> 
> While most of you are starting to get the garden ready and dreaming of days at the camp or the pool or the beach, I have been sitting here humming Christmas tunes to myself and getting my projects ready for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> I was really happy about the responses I received on the bells yesterday. It seems like many of you are intrigued about the texture paste and I am going need to make a short video of the process so you can all see just how easy it is. You really don't need any 'artistic ability' to accomplish those beautiful flowers - that is part of the charm of that stuff. And I know you don't believe me, but I really think that any and all of you will be able to do it. I may even try to wrangle Keith to give it a try just so you can see. He always tells me he can't paint worth a lick (which by the way - I DON'T believe!) I think that anyone can do whatever they want if they look at things one step at a time.
> 
> Besides - this isn't "painting." You just use the brush to smear the paste which is really kind of fun! So stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Last week I was feeling as if I wasn't being very productive. Even though I was drawing up these ornaments and I drew another project, somehow it just didn't feel like I was accomplishing much. I think in part it was because I was coming off my week or so of working on the 3400 pieces that I was cutting for Artist's Club and anything compared to that seemed like I was 'slacking'.
> 
> Keith said that I put things through the "Sheila Filter" which is what he calls my warped perception of how I see myself. I think we all have 'self-filters' from time to time, and they aren't always the most productive things. We need to learn to be kind to ourselves and look at ourselves with patience and understanding, how we look at others. While setting high standards for ourselves is a good thing most of the time, we have to watch so that we aren't defeating ourselves in the process. But I suppose that is another issue . . .
> 
> Anyway - on one of the days when I was feeling particularly unproductive, I remembered that only a couple of days before I spent a day or so drawing up this next design. I know that sounds goofy, but I am getting old you know and things tend to slip my mind. I think that I was so preoccupied on figuring out the bells that there wasn't any room in my brain for anything else. But when the dust settled, I remembered that I had drawn up this cool advent calendar and it was ready to be cut.
> 
> So on Monday, after finishing up on the bell ornaments, I began cutting out this project. And you know what? I really like it a lot!
> 
> It is an advent calendar that can be either hung on a wall or magnetically held to a refrigerator. I talked to my friend Leldon the other day and showed it to him and he made the suggestion that I make a little stand for it so it can sit up on a mantle or counter too as another option (what a great suggestion!!)
> 
> I am used all natural wood for this and even the writing board is of natural walnut color. Last week I received a new product from DecoArt called "Chalkboard Coating" which is a clear varnish that can be applied on any surface to make it a chalkboard. I love it because it allows you to keep the beauty of the wood (Walnut here in the example!) and not have to paint it black and still use it as a chalkboard surface. It can be used over anything - and you can paint things any color and have make them into an erasable surface. This is great because we are no longer bound to making things black or green and the colors are limited only by our own imagination! (This is COOL! I am really excited about this!) I LOVE the way the wood looks here, and YES! The chalk DOES wipe right off!
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of those "simpler is better" projects that came out really pretty. I used mahogany for the fretwork frame, and cut the lettering right into the frame so there weren't any little pieces you had to worry about gluing. The back board surface is walnut, as I said, and the angles and star of made of ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the option of applying the small felt 'eraser' pad to the back of the star, so it will stick on the refrigerator if you choose to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is one example of a project where you should NOT paint the wood - as it is so beautiful in natural colors. It was really quick to cut (only a couple of hours) and it could easily be stack cut, as the frame was cut from 3/8" mahogany.
> 
> While cutting some of the lettering may be a little tricky with the little swirls on the tips, I think that any intermediate scroller would be able to accomplish this designs without difficulty. As always, I will be offering some easy tips to help people through the process so they can be successful in making this.
> 
> I am really excited that things are coming out OK. As I said in earlier blogs, I have a lot of good ideas swimming around in my head and seeing them start to come to be is very encouraging for me. After feeling like I am in a slump, it seems that I am slowly coming out of it and getting back on track.
> 
> Today I am working on a personal project for a friend, as well as thinking about the stand for this project. I also want to do something else with the bells that I will show you later on in the week. While I know that all these projects can be left 'as is', I want to add these extra things to make them really special. It is just how I am.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great week so far. I can hardly believe it is Wednesday already! There is so many fun things to do I don't know where to start! And remember - There is only 236 days until Christmas. So get busy!


Everything you do is so precise! I've said it before, I'll say it again: you're a hell-of-a scroller Sheila. Don't ever stop


----------



## scrollgirl

*Very Off-Topic Today*

Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.

I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.

We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.

But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.

When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.

Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.

At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.

But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?

There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.

Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.

Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.

The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.

I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.

Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.

I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.

My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.

I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


Well spoken Sheila. My "signature" on all my emails is a quote by James Dean that goes like this: "Dream as if you'll live forever. Live as if you'll die today" ... I believe in this statement whole-heartedly


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


I wise young lad said to me this week, "I know how to run backwards." The wise words came following a discussion about the adult in his life wanted him to "learn how to walk before he ran" when it came to a project he was working on. The young lad wanted to jump in with two feet and learn the techniques as he went. 
Although we can't run backwards and undo the past we can run backwards to pick up on the lessons and then bring them forward into the present. 
We sometimes get off the track and don't head forward or backwards but get caught in the frustrations/anger etc of being off the track.

Sounds like you are now "Full steam ahead". 
Congrats.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


well my wonderful friend , you know how i feel and what a wonderful friend you are to me, and im as happy as pie for you today…...grizz


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


Happy that you have reached one more milestone in your journey through life, and from the way you wrote,
it was an important one. I read your blog every day and usually do not have anything to say, but just wanted
to thank you for sharing and wish you happiness in the future.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


Thank you all very much. I am very happy and excited about the things to come. I don't think I have ever enjoyed my work more and I look forward to all that the future brings. I do appreciate your friendships, encouragement and inspiration!

 Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


thanks for reminding me of the analogy of the train 
have heard it manytimes before on management courses for leaders but you got me to realises 
where my own train is at the moment and what way its going 
thats a big moment for me since its the first big step into making the train to a stop
though I can´t tell you where the engine shed and turntable is …so I can get my train 
on the right track 
still I will thank you for leting me realises its out there and I have to prepare for it

congrats to you for having reached the point where you close the book and start on a new one 
the best wishes for you and yours in the future

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly. Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


Dennis - you hang in there and don't give up. Just remember that you can only move one step at a time. Some days the steps are pretty small, but if they are going in the right direction, then it is still an improvement. I found that I was most peaceful when I let go of things and allowed things to happen around me. Fighting all the time was exhausting. Just keep your own goal in focus and try not to let anything get in the way of it. You have a good and loving family for support and many, many friends. I wish you well in your endeavors and I know you will come out OK. Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Very Off-Topic Today*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit off the topic of woodworking and my business, but I hope that in some ways many of you will still be able to relate to it. When I first started writing this blog nearly two years ago, I knew there would be days such as this, and try as I do to keep things on topic, but sometimes life dictates that I just have to wander.
> 
> I received some important news yesterday. News that was both expected and anticipated. While I don't really have the need to get into specifics about it, I will say that it is something that affects my life greatly.  Perhaps not externally, for when you see me or talk to me you won't notice any difference. But it affects me intrinsically and as I sit here and write to you, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> We all make poor decisions from time to time. While some of them come and go with no lasting consequences, there are others that have lasting effects that linger on and can be very destructive. As we get older, we learn to recognize peril somewhat better, and we learn from our previous experiences and avoid getting ourselves into something that is not good for us. I believe that is why older people are somewhat more conservative, they have experienced the result of this reckless behavior and (the smart ones anyway) have learned how to avoid putting themselves and others around them into bad situations and act accordingly. It is part of getting older.
> 
> But then there are people like me. In my longing for finding peace and happiness in my life, I turned a blind eye to reality and jumped into some life-changing decisions without thinking them through completely. And for several years I have paid the price of my recklessness. The cost was high, and cannot be measured by dollars and cents. The toll it took on my spirit and my soul was something that I can't even begin to measure.
> 
> When I first made that decision, I was filled with hope and anticipation of a better life ahead. I felt good because I wasn't being passive in my life and thought that the only way to better it would be to take action and do something about it. I didn't want to be unhappy and sit back and complain about things while not doing anything to improve myself. So I changed things. Drastically.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the fog began to lift (after the decision and subsequent action was made) I learned the difficult lesson that things aren't always as they seem. But by then it was too late. I could no longer turn the page back to the previous chapter, and I had to follow through with my commitments, no matter what the cost.
> 
> At first I tried my best to make it work for me. But it didn't take very long before I realized that no matter what I did, it would not. The more I realized the hopelessness of the situation, the angrier I got at myself and I began seeing myself as a person that I didn't want to be. I was sad, and bitter and a victim of my own doing. I had no one to blame but myself, and I was very hard on myself for being so foolish. I sulked. I behaved poorly. I hardly was able to do any work. I went through a time of darkness and self-pity that got to be intolerable, even to me.
> 
> But then something happened. I reached a point when I no longer wanted to feel that way. I didn't recognize the person I had become. We all have some adversity in our lives. But I was never one to wallow in it. I was never one to be the 'victim' and play that role. Why then was I doing it now?
> 
> There came a moment when I decided that I wasn't going to let this beat me. After all, I was the one who made the decision, so I should own up to it and take responsibility for it. As silly as it sounds, there was a defining moment when I decided that my life would no longer be sad and pitiful and that I would make something of myself once again and contribute to this world in whatever way I could. I knew that the road back would be long and difficult, but there was also something inside of me that told me that I would be able to do it. And it was time to try.
> 
> Along the way, there were others who helped me. I will never forget their kindness and support. I have friends and family who cheered me on from the sidelines, and I doubt that I could have made it through without them. But ultimately, this had to come from me. I had to be the one to make things work. After all, I was the one who got me here in the first place. And work I did.
> 
> Over the past several years, I have found a new respect for myself. Please understand that I say that without arrogance or vanity. I had spent many years not believing in myself or my own abilities that it was very detrimental to my own self esteem and how I view myself. As a result of these mistaken beliefs, I allowed myself to be a doormat and be taken advantage of because I didn't feel myself worthy of respect. And that in turn caused me to be resentful and depressed and give up hope. But by working hard and doing things that I knew were right, little by little I began to regain the respect I lost. I no longer listened to the negative people in my life and the more I worked at focusing on the positive things, the more they became true.
> 
> The best analogy I can apply to this is that it is like stopping a speeding train and reversing the direction. It is not something that can be done quickly or instantly, but it takes time and patience. But each step in the right direction fueled me to move on and before long things started to snowball in the right direction, and I began to see that what I was doing was right. I am still using that momentum to my advantage and I am still seeing the result of it.
> 
> I apologize for going on like this, but in talking to so many of you, I know that many of you are going through some great difficulties. I want you to be aware that there are ways to combat them, even if it isn't always apparent at first. I could have given up three years ago when I believe that I hit the bottom. But then what? I look at all the lives that I have touched in the last three years, and at those people who have touched mine and become my friends and I think that I would have missed out on all of that joy and happiness that they have brought to me. And that would have been tragic.
> 
> Today I feel like George Bailey at the end of the movie "It's a Wonderful Life." I know it sounds silly, but going through hardship has caused me to look back and reflect on my life and how I have affected those that I have met. While my contribution to this world may be small and trivial, I feel that if I can bring happiness to even one other soul for a minute or two, then it is worthwhile.
> 
> I don't have a lot of 'things.' I don't have a huge house or a large bank account. But I do wake up every morning knowing that I am doing something that helps bring happiness and joy to others in this sometimes overwhelming world. And it also brings joy to me. I love what I do and the people that it brings into my life. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> My news yesterday marked the end of a chapter in my life. It was a very difficult chapter, one that I would have liked to have avoided altogether. But when I think about it, it is a chapter that contains a very valuable lesson to me because it taught me to appreciate the important things and people in my life and it also taught me to be accountable for myself and my decisions, and to live by them and honor them. But perhaps the most important thing of all that I learned is that we ARE our own destiny. We can choose which path our life will take. But only if we have the courage to stand alone and trust ourselves and patiently work through the adversity.
> 
> I can now close that book and move on. Without bitterness, sorrow or regret. While I know that there will be bumps in the road that lies ahead of me, having gone through what I have has empowered me to face anything. I am eternally grateful to you, my family and friends for being there for me. I could have never done it without you. Thank you so much.


ok Sheila 
i´ll let you know when the turntable at the engineshed is reached

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*

Well, I just don't know what to think.

It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)

Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:

"The saw broke!" he said.

"What?" I said through the bathroom door.

"The saw broke!" he repeated.

Geeze!

I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.

Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.

We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)

It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:



















It was a somber evening.

I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.

Poor Keith.

While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil. 

I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.

I awoke this morning to see this:










It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.

As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










No wonder she puked.

She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.

I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.

I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)

And it isn't even 8am yet!

I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.

But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)

Yes, I am still smiling.

There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.

And I am very, very grateful.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


The PolyAnna affect-- wow aren't you having a lucky day!
You have:

learned how to help others (or not help them) because your saw is different
you hadn't sold your old saw
you didn't step in the cat puke
you saved your blog before losing it
and perhaps most of all - you woke up this morning 

It definitely is an awesome day!! Enjoy the rest of it - and keep your eyes open for those "lucky" thoughts/choices that keep you safe and out of trouble.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


I KNOW DEBBIE!!! (sorry for shouting! I just got EXCITED!) Look at all the GOOD things that happened! I really mean that. All these things are able to be dealt with. Yes, it is annoying, but it certainly isn't something that is life-threatening or horrible. Many others have it worse. Besides . . . now I have something good to tease Keith with the next time one of the kitties 'accidentally' makes a mark in the dresser or something. 

The glass is definitely "half-full"

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


No, *I *stepped in the cat puke, here, yesterday. Out of bed and first foot lands in something wet, warm and lumpy. Thank you Bess.

Sometimes a positive attitude is all we have. On a really bad day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


I know the feeling well, Martyn. I know the feeling well. . . 

Good thing feet are 'washable!'

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


why is it that at the time you can't seem to really wash away the feeling of the experience….


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Wow! double-bummer. Good that you have a "back-up" saw to keep ya goin till you get the other fixed. Sorry to hear of the problem/s. Our puddy-tats go thru phases of nibblin on things also. As far as the saw, I'm hoping it wasn't from cuttin a certain project, if ya know what I mean.  Have a good day. It can only get better from here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Well, Roger - Keith said the saw may come with a certain "copyright protection" and maybe it is the copyright Gods' way of shaking their judgmental finger at me! 

It was just a weak part, I think. I hope it isn't going to happen again. I am thinking about maybe ordering "two" just to have one on hand.

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


You have to remember Murphy's law. If you do not order two, the one ordered will break, if you order two,
you will have a spare forever, although looking at the picture, this bolt could be the weakest point on that 
saw arm. Hope you get the new bolt soon and have the saw back in operation.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Good point, Gus. I would rather have an extra 'decoration' than have to wait again. I am going to ask for the two. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Sheila

You are an inspiration

jamie


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


wow, what an awful day, I am really hoping that it gets better for you soon. I also appreciate the glass half full attitude, I need to try harder to have that more often.
You handled your broken saw much better then I did. Last year some time the switch on my saw quit working. Right in the middle of a project, I changed a blade and it wouldn't start up again. I responded like a true girl, and burst into tears. My husband heard the commontion and ran into my shop and found me baling and sobbing that it was broken. He freaked for a moment worried that I had gotten hurt. Once he figured it was the saw he said something like "oh, it is just the saw…" which made me cry harder. Then he gave me a hug and said he would fix it and if he couldn't he would go to town and buy me a new one if it would make me stop crying. He ended up swaping the switch for the saw with the one for the light (that has been burnt out for a long time) and later went to radio shack and bought 5 more switches to have on hand just in case. The entire time he was fixing it I felt a little like a parent in the waiting room with a kid in surgery, it was horible. I am very attached to my saw.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Was there a Full Moon last night?
If so, that, obviously, is the reason for everything happening at one time! LOL

I hope you can get the saw parts required FAST and get the saw working again…

Bummer…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Aww! I really appreciate your support and stories! Katie - I don't blame you a bit! Part of me wanted to cry but I try to be more stoic than that with these things.

Good thing we didn't take "old Yeller" out back and shoot it when we got this one:










"It's Baaaaaack!" I just came up from picking it up. Keith is going to try to finish his cutting today. (this should be good!) I will give a full report on it!

As a PS - When I got home from my errands, he had fixed my chewed wire for me! What a guy!  It sure helps to have a good partner on days like this. And good friends like you guys too! 

Have a good one! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


LOL- Sheila…..copyright Gods! I'm glad nobody got hurt by it for sure. You should have the Excalibur up n runnin in no time.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


cant you just go to the hardware store and get a new bolt…it doesnt look like a special type of part. but i dont know, i missed this whole thing, as we were busy getting ready for a craft show today, its right here in our little village, so not far to travel, well im glad you had a good grip on the day and knew what to do for each little hiccup…..i hope keith gets to feeling better…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wave of Mini-Disasters (It Will Only Get Better From Here!)*
> 
> Well, I just don't know what to think.
> 
> It isn't even 7:30 yet and already my day started with 'adventure.' But I am still smiling, and that is the important thing and I am thinking that the day will only get better. (In fact, I am sure of it!)
> 
> Actually the adventure started last night. It was about 9:30 and I was getting my jammies on and Keith called to me a phrase that I dread hearing:
> 
> "The saw broke!" he said.
> 
> "What?" I said through the bathroom door.
> 
> "The saw broke!" he repeated.
> 
> Geeze!
> 
> I took a breath and finished getting dressed and tried to count to ten. After all, I had to put things in perspective. A younger, more impatient Sheila would have had her blood pressure on the ceiling. But this was the mellow and more subdued Sheila, and worse disasters have befallen me. I was a veteran of various mishaps and while this one was quite annoying, in the big picture of life, it is workable. I think getting older does that to you.
> 
> Upon emerging from the bathroom in my jammies, I went to inspect what was going on. Keith was already in the process of dissecting the upper arm of the saw. "I turned it on and something snapped." he said.
> 
> We spent the next hour or so trying to figure out how to get the arm disassembled. Actually I spent much of that time scrounging up the schematic for the saw. I looked online and found both the Australian and British ones, but it seems that both of them were a bit different than the one we had. (As a side note, I learned something, as those saws are apparently made differently than what is available in North America. That is good to know when I get questions from people in those areas. So I did learn something new!)
> 
> It was immediately apparent what the problem was. A tension bolt in the upper arm assembly broke. Here is the a picture of the culprit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a somber evening.
> 
> I expect we will have to call "old yeller" (my old DeWalt saw) out of retirement and back into commission until we get the new part. At least we didn't sell it.
> 
> Poor Keith.
> 
> While I realize that it was just the roll of the dice that the saw happened to break while he was using it, I couldn't help but tease him a bit about "breaking my saw". Sometimes I can be downright evil.
> 
> I suppose it is just one of those things that happens and as annoying as it is, it will be dealt with as soon as possible. I already sent an email call of help and hopefully I will hear back later today and see about getting the broken piece replaced quickly.
> 
> I awoke this morning to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sad reminder of last night's events. On the way to my computer, I (barely) missed stepping in a pile of cat puke that was left for me. Still choosing to look on the bright side, I counted my good fortune that I didn't step IN it.
> 
> As I sat down at my computer I unplugged my keyboard, which I had recharging overnight and found that Coco had a "busy" night chewing:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she puked.
> 
> She likes to do that sometimes. She goes through stages where she chews thin cords like this. Many of the cords on our devices have patches on them and I have become quite the expert of splicing them back together. This one that she snacked on last night will be a challenge, as it has four tiny internal lines going through it. At least it is color coded.
> 
> I am typing this on MS Word offline right now. As I was trying to add the last picture, the Lumberjocks site went down. As it was struggling to save, I at least had the presence of mind to copy and paste what I have written so far on the blog, or that would have been lost and I would have had to start over.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder about the day. The smart side of me tells me to stay in and not drive anywhere and don't operate any power tools. The only place I really have to go is to refill my propane tank on the bar-b-que because I accidently left it on and completely drained the tank that I just filled up. (After all, I am blonde!)
> 
> And it isn't even 8am yet!
> 
> I am still smiling though. Really and truly. Poor Keith is fighting a head cold and not feeling very well. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I am willing myself to not catch what he has. I hope it works.
> 
> But I am determined that I am going to make this a good day. (Just think of all the opportunity that I have to solve problems!) By the end of the day, I am going to feel like a genius, and everything will be filled and/or patched and at least I will have a direction on getting the saw fixed. And I will be able to reacquaint myself with my yellow saw and give it a run for the money, if I choose. (Actually, I was planning to make a video today of making designs with the texture paste, so Keith is the one missing the saw more than I am at this point. But I have to wait until the camera battery recharges because I accidently left it on last night when sending pictures of the saw to Ray at Seyco. I was barely able to load the picture of the wire that Coco chewed without it dying!)
> 
> Yes, I am still smiling.
> 
> There is just too much good that I have going to be worried about the small stuff.
> 
> And I am very, very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


No Grizz - the bolt is embedded in the round piece that I am holding and a rod goes through that to attach it to the arm. It is a specialized piece made just for the saw. We originally thought we could just get one at the store, but it is all one piece as I stated. But it is OK now and they are sending an entire new assembly with everything set to work. It is already on its way and should be here next week, if customs gets it through quickly. Just a moment of holding our breath. I'll tell you - watching the saw being disassembled was quite disheartening. But all will be well.

I hope you and Sue have a fantastic show! Have fun and sell a lot! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Understudy*

After the rocky start yesterday morning, the day didn't turn out to be all that bad. I truly do believe that attitude plays an important part in how we live our lives and that taking things in stride and moving on made a big difference in how I felt all day. One by one I was able to right all the things that went wrong and in the process, it gave me some time to think and reflect on all the other good thing in my life that are going well. Either I could have been crabby and spent my day being upset, or feel accomplished as things were put back to right. It is easy to guess which path I took.

Keith is feeling a bit under the weather. In the over three years I have known him, it is rare that he is sick, but it appears that he has caught a nasty cold. He is tired, achy and his head is stuffy. Last night it seemed that it was turning into a deep chest cough too. That isn't good and I am encouraging him to lay low and rest. He is taking some meds for the symptoms, some which make him sleepy and I hope he takes the weekend off and rests up so he can feel better.

I suppose that is one thing about working from home - you are rarely able to put it aside completely and are always 'at work.' While taking off when you have an outside job usually means staying home and relaxing, it is often very difficult to be here and in our normal work environment and keep it completely out of mind. While he did take it a bit easy yesterday, he also spent an hour or so at the saw, finishing up cutting his latest project. He said he felt bad not working when there is so much to do, but I reminded him that there is always lots to do and he needs to take some guilt free time in order to heal. Whether he listens or not remains to be seen.

I went out yesterday and did the rounds. I needed to pick up a package from the post office, the saw from Keith's parents, some medicine for Keith and also fill the propane tank that I let drain. It was a beautiful day outside and I actually enjoyed the time out. I drove along the ocean and while I toyed with the idea of stopping and spending some time on the beach, I was anxious about the saw and hearing back from Ray from Seyco so I just stuck to my errands and headed home.

When I arrived there, Keith had already spoken to Ray about the problem. As always, Keith said he was great to talk to. Apparently the problem with the bolt was due to some bad casting on the part and there was a short production run of saws that had this problem. Ray assured Keith that there was nothing that he or I could or couldn't have done to make this happen. He was surprised that we had the saw torn down to the point that we did, where we were able to remove the defective piece, as it wasn't an easy task. (We both could attest to that) But Keith is pretty competent at building things and I actually was relieved to have someone around that knew how to do it.

Keith told me that Ray gave us two choices - send us a new saw or send us the part. He was checking on the availability of the part when I arrived home and was to call back with our decision. In talking to Keith, we both decided that replacing the part was sufficient and that getting a new saw wasn't necessary. After all, there was nothing else wrong with the saw and we are both pretty confident that we will be able to get it together properly and it will be fine once it is fixed.

When we opened the saw up, we looked for wear on the parts and it looked really good. There was very little dust in it and no signs of metal pieces wearing and we both feel that it should be good for many years of service. While Ray offered to ship the new saw first, and then have this one shipped back after the new one arrived, we both felt it would be wasteful and costly and thought we would give the new part a try first. We very much appreciated the offer though and it felt good knowing how good Seyco was about standing behind their product.

People ask me frequently about the saw and sometimes I hear stories about others who have had bad luck with their Excalibur saws. When I looked for the schematic online, I came across the drawings for the Excalibur 21 inch saws from Carbetec and also Axminster. While they were quite similar, there were slight internal differences in them which could be where some of the problems are in these markets.

Unfortunately, Carbetec has a very bad reputation for customer service. It seems that these saws are also the most trouble when it comes to performance, too. I have heard many tales from unsatisfied customers where Carbetec has washed their hands of the saws the minute they leave the store, leaving people angry and frustrated. Not knowing what is available in Australia, I find it difficult to recommend anything.

I have also heard of a couple of problems people in the UK have experienced with their saws, but most of that seems to be initial adjustments. Axminster, the main distributor in the UK, seems to have a good reputation with helping their customers after the sale though, which is good to hear. It seems that they at least try to pinpoint and rectify any problems that occur and work with the customers until they are satisfied.

To me, customer service is as important as the item itself. While purchasing something at a big box store may be cheaper, without good customer service it is like you are rolling dice. If you have a trouble free machine, it is great, but from my experiences with the big stores, there is little knowledge among the personnel regarding mechanics and adjustments. It could be very frustrating if things go wrong.

Since scroll sawing is kind of a specialized area of woodworking, there isn't a huge market for these saws. There aren't very many models to choose from and it seems that the prices jump from the really cheap saws to the DeWalt/Delta counterparts to the high end saws that cost over $1000 with few choices in between. The Excalibur is one of the few saws available in the $500-$800 range. That said and having owned both a Hegner and RBI (both higher end models) the features and performance and ease of use makes this saw my first choice. Even with this issue that we are having with it, I still think it is the best saw of the nicer saws and I wouldn't have any need to ever 'move up.'

I realize that everyone can't always afford this saw though, and the DeWalt I had prior to this is I feel the next best thing. The only problem with that, as I have said many time, is that I have the Type 1 saw and it is no longer made. There are issues with the Type 2 DeWalts that are now on the market, as well as the Deltas that I prefer to not deal with (including the customer service departments). To each their own.

But for now, we brought in "the understudy" :










I am very happy we decided to keep it when we got the new saw - "just in case."

We dusted her off and she seems to do the job, although it is quite an aggressive saw compared to my Ex21. The front to back blade motion is almost 1/8", which means that it cuts quite a bit faster than the Excalibur. It is something that we need to readjust to, as if we are driving a different car, but it is certainly workable and thank goodness we have it for a back up. Keith was right in the middle of finishing up his ornaments for the holiday issue for the magazine and it would have really put him in a bind not having a saw.

As for me, I am OK. I worked on finishing up a personal project for a friend yesterday and I have nothing really pressing at this time, so I can spend the majority of the next several days drawing up new designs until our part comes and we are back in commission. In the mean time, "old yeller" will be fine to work on if I have the need to cut.

So all the disasters are pretty much under control. I even came home to find that Keith re-spliced the wires to my charger for me. (What a guy!) Coco is forgiven (of course!) and all is well again.

As each item got checked off the list, I felt better and better about things. So often when something bad happens we 'react' rather than think it through. I am finding that usually by the time we are done reacting, we could well be on our way to resolving the problem. By staying calm and thinking things through, we save ourselves the unnecessary anxiety and are able to channel our energy into a positive direction - fixing what went wrong in the first place. And overall, it seems that makes life just a little better.

I hope you all have a great Saturday. Keep a good and positive attitude and you will be amazed what a great day you will have.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Understudy*
> 
> After the rocky start yesterday morning, the day didn't turn out to be all that bad. I truly do believe that attitude plays an important part in how we live our lives and that taking things in stride and moving on made a big difference in how I felt all day. One by one I was able to right all the things that went wrong and in the process, it gave me some time to think and reflect on all the other good thing in my life that are going well. Either I could have been crabby and spent my day being upset, or feel accomplished as things were put back to right. It is easy to guess which path I took.
> 
> Keith is feeling a bit under the weather. In the over three years I have known him, it is rare that he is sick, but it appears that he has caught a nasty cold. He is tired, achy and his head is stuffy. Last night it seemed that it was turning into a deep chest cough too. That isn't good and I am encouraging him to lay low and rest. He is taking some meds for the symptoms, some which make him sleepy and I hope he takes the weekend off and rests up so he can feel better.
> 
> I suppose that is one thing about working from home - you are rarely able to put it aside completely and are always 'at work.' While taking off when you have an outside job usually means staying home and relaxing, it is often very difficult to be here and in our normal work environment and keep it completely out of mind. While he did take it a bit easy yesterday, he also spent an hour or so at the saw, finishing up cutting his latest project. He said he felt bad not working when there is so much to do, but I reminded him that there is always lots to do and he needs to take some guilt free time in order to heal. Whether he listens or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I went out yesterday and did the rounds. I needed to pick up a package from the post office, the saw from Keith's parents, some medicine for Keith and also fill the propane tank that I let drain. It was a beautiful day outside and I actually enjoyed the time out. I drove along the ocean and while I toyed with the idea of stopping and spending some time on the beach, I was anxious about the saw and hearing back from Ray from Seyco so I just stuck to my errands and headed home.
> 
> When I arrived there, Keith had already spoken to Ray about the problem. As always, Keith said he was great to talk to. Apparently the problem with the bolt was due to some bad casting on the part and there was a short production run of saws that had this problem. Ray assured Keith that there was nothing that he or I could or couldn't have done to make this happen. He was surprised that we had the saw torn down to the point that we did, where we were able to remove the defective piece, as it wasn't an easy task. (We both could attest to that) But Keith is pretty competent at building things and I actually was relieved to have someone around that knew how to do it.
> 
> Keith told me that Ray gave us two choices - send us a new saw or send us the part. He was checking on the availability of the part when I arrived home and was to call back with our decision. In talking to Keith, we both decided that replacing the part was sufficient and that getting a new saw wasn't necessary. After all, there was nothing else wrong with the saw and we are both pretty confident that we will be able to get it together properly and it will be fine once it is fixed.
> 
> When we opened the saw up, we looked for wear on the parts and it looked really good. There was very little dust in it and no signs of metal pieces wearing and we both feel that it should be good for many years of service. While Ray offered to ship the new saw first, and then have this one shipped back after the new one arrived, we both felt it would be wasteful and costly and thought we would give the new part a try first. We very much appreciated the offer though and it felt good knowing how good Seyco was about standing behind their product.
> 
> People ask me frequently about the saw and sometimes I hear stories about others who have had bad luck with their Excalibur saws. When I looked for the schematic online, I came across the drawings for the Excalibur 21 inch saws from Carbetec and also Axminster. While they were quite similar, there were slight internal differences in them which could be where some of the problems are in these markets.
> 
> Unfortunately, Carbetec has a very bad reputation for customer service. It seems that these saws are also the most trouble when it comes to performance, too. I have heard many tales from unsatisfied customers where Carbetec has washed their hands of the saws the minute they leave the store, leaving people angry and frustrated. Not knowing what is available in Australia, I find it difficult to recommend anything.
> 
> I have also heard of a couple of problems people in the UK have experienced with their saws, but most of that seems to be initial adjustments. Axminster, the main distributor in the UK, seems to have a good reputation with helping their customers after the sale though, which is good to hear. It seems that they at least try to pinpoint and rectify any problems that occur and work with the customers until they are satisfied.
> 
> To me, customer service is as important as the item itself. While purchasing something at a big box store may be cheaper, without good customer service it is like you are rolling dice. If you have a trouble free machine, it is great, but from my experiences with the big stores, there is little knowledge among the personnel regarding mechanics and adjustments. It could be very frustrating if things go wrong.
> 
> Since scroll sawing is kind of a specialized area of woodworking, there isn't a huge market for these saws. There aren't very many models to choose from and it seems that the prices jump from the really cheap saws to the DeWalt/Delta counterparts to the high end saws that cost over $1000 with few choices in between. The Excalibur is one of the few saws available in the $500-$800 range. That said and having owned both a Hegner and RBI (both higher end models) the features and performance and ease of use makes this saw my first choice. Even with this issue that we are having with it, I still think it is the best saw of the nicer saws and I wouldn't have any need to ever 'move up.'
> 
> I realize that everyone can't always afford this saw though, and the DeWalt I had prior to this is I feel the next best thing. The only problem with that, as I have said many time, is that I have the Type 1 saw and it is no longer made. There are issues with the Type 2 DeWalts that are now on the market, as well as the Deltas that I prefer to not deal with (including the customer service departments). To each their own.
> 
> But for now, we brought in "the understudy" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy we decided to keep it when we got the new saw - "just in case."
> 
> We dusted her off and she seems to do the job, although it is quite an aggressive saw compared to my Ex21. The front to back blade motion is almost 1/8", which means that it cuts quite a bit faster than the Excalibur. It is something that we need to readjust to, as if we are driving a different car, but it is certainly workable and thank goodness we have it for a back up. Keith was right in the middle of finishing up his ornaments for the holiday issue for the magazine and it would have really put him in a bind not having a saw.
> 
> As for me, I am OK. I worked on finishing up a personal project for a friend yesterday and I have nothing really pressing at this time, so I can spend the majority of the next several days drawing up new designs until our part comes and we are back in commission. In the mean time, "old yeller" will be fine to work on if I have the need to cut.
> 
> So all the disasters are pretty much under control. I even came home to find that Keith re-spliced the wires to my charger for me. (What a guy!) Coco is forgiven (of course!) and all is well again.
> 
> As each item got checked off the list, I felt better and better about things. So often when something bad happens we 'react' rather than think it through. I am finding that usually by the time we are done reacting, we could well be on our way to resolving the problem. By staying calm and thinking things through, we save ourselves the unnecessary anxiety and are able to channel our energy into a positive direction - fixing what went wrong in the first place. And overall, it seems that makes life just a little better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. Keep a good and positive attitude and you will be amazed what a great day you will have.


I was thinking of that part being bad. Since most of the parts for pretty much everything we buy is made overseas now, seems like the quality has been long gone. It, the quality, has gotten better, I will say. I just had a bearing sieze up on my mower deck yesterday. It happens. You & Keith are down to earth people. More of the other type/s would have opted for the new saw. Good that you had a backup to keep makin some dust till you get the new part


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Understudy*
> 
> After the rocky start yesterday morning, the day didn't turn out to be all that bad. I truly do believe that attitude plays an important part in how we live our lives and that taking things in stride and moving on made a big difference in how I felt all day. One by one I was able to right all the things that went wrong and in the process, it gave me some time to think and reflect on all the other good thing in my life that are going well. Either I could have been crabby and spent my day being upset, or feel accomplished as things were put back to right. It is easy to guess which path I took.
> 
> Keith is feeling a bit under the weather. In the over three years I have known him, it is rare that he is sick, but it appears that he has caught a nasty cold. He is tired, achy and his head is stuffy. Last night it seemed that it was turning into a deep chest cough too. That isn't good and I am encouraging him to lay low and rest. He is taking some meds for the symptoms, some which make him sleepy and I hope he takes the weekend off and rests up so he can feel better.
> 
> I suppose that is one thing about working from home - you are rarely able to put it aside completely and are always 'at work.' While taking off when you have an outside job usually means staying home and relaxing, it is often very difficult to be here and in our normal work environment and keep it completely out of mind. While he did take it a bit easy yesterday, he also spent an hour or so at the saw, finishing up cutting his latest project. He said he felt bad not working when there is so much to do, but I reminded him that there is always lots to do and he needs to take some guilt free time in order to heal. Whether he listens or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I went out yesterday and did the rounds. I needed to pick up a package from the post office, the saw from Keith's parents, some medicine for Keith and also fill the propane tank that I let drain. It was a beautiful day outside and I actually enjoyed the time out. I drove along the ocean and while I toyed with the idea of stopping and spending some time on the beach, I was anxious about the saw and hearing back from Ray from Seyco so I just stuck to my errands and headed home.
> 
> When I arrived there, Keith had already spoken to Ray about the problem. As always, Keith said he was great to talk to. Apparently the problem with the bolt was due to some bad casting on the part and there was a short production run of saws that had this problem. Ray assured Keith that there was nothing that he or I could or couldn't have done to make this happen. He was surprised that we had the saw torn down to the point that we did, where we were able to remove the defective piece, as it wasn't an easy task. (We both could attest to that) But Keith is pretty competent at building things and I actually was relieved to have someone around that knew how to do it.
> 
> Keith told me that Ray gave us two choices - send us a new saw or send us the part. He was checking on the availability of the part when I arrived home and was to call back with our decision. In talking to Keith, we both decided that replacing the part was sufficient and that getting a new saw wasn't necessary. After all, there was nothing else wrong with the saw and we are both pretty confident that we will be able to get it together properly and it will be fine once it is fixed.
> 
> When we opened the saw up, we looked for wear on the parts and it looked really good. There was very little dust in it and no signs of metal pieces wearing and we both feel that it should be good for many years of service. While Ray offered to ship the new saw first, and then have this one shipped back after the new one arrived, we both felt it would be wasteful and costly and thought we would give the new part a try first. We very much appreciated the offer though and it felt good knowing how good Seyco was about standing behind their product.
> 
> People ask me frequently about the saw and sometimes I hear stories about others who have had bad luck with their Excalibur saws. When I looked for the schematic online, I came across the drawings for the Excalibur 21 inch saws from Carbetec and also Axminster. While they were quite similar, there were slight internal differences in them which could be where some of the problems are in these markets.
> 
> Unfortunately, Carbetec has a very bad reputation for customer service. It seems that these saws are also the most trouble when it comes to performance, too. I have heard many tales from unsatisfied customers where Carbetec has washed their hands of the saws the minute they leave the store, leaving people angry and frustrated. Not knowing what is available in Australia, I find it difficult to recommend anything.
> 
> I have also heard of a couple of problems people in the UK have experienced with their saws, but most of that seems to be initial adjustments. Axminster, the main distributor in the UK, seems to have a good reputation with helping their customers after the sale though, which is good to hear. It seems that they at least try to pinpoint and rectify any problems that occur and work with the customers until they are satisfied.
> 
> To me, customer service is as important as the item itself. While purchasing something at a big box store may be cheaper, without good customer service it is like you are rolling dice. If you have a trouble free machine, it is great, but from my experiences with the big stores, there is little knowledge among the personnel regarding mechanics and adjustments. It could be very frustrating if things go wrong.
> 
> Since scroll sawing is kind of a specialized area of woodworking, there isn't a huge market for these saws. There aren't very many models to choose from and it seems that the prices jump from the really cheap saws to the DeWalt/Delta counterparts to the high end saws that cost over $1000 with few choices in between. The Excalibur is one of the few saws available in the $500-$800 range. That said and having owned both a Hegner and RBI (both higher end models) the features and performance and ease of use makes this saw my first choice. Even with this issue that we are having with it, I still think it is the best saw of the nicer saws and I wouldn't have any need to ever 'move up.'
> 
> I realize that everyone can't always afford this saw though, and the DeWalt I had prior to this is I feel the next best thing. The only problem with that, as I have said many time, is that I have the Type 1 saw and it is no longer made. There are issues with the Type 2 DeWalts that are now on the market, as well as the Deltas that I prefer to not deal with (including the customer service departments). To each their own.
> 
> But for now, we brought in "the understudy" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy we decided to keep it when we got the new saw - "just in case."
> 
> We dusted her off and she seems to do the job, although it is quite an aggressive saw compared to my Ex21. The front to back blade motion is almost 1/8", which means that it cuts quite a bit faster than the Excalibur. It is something that we need to readjust to, as if we are driving a different car, but it is certainly workable and thank goodness we have it for a back up. Keith was right in the middle of finishing up his ornaments for the holiday issue for the magazine and it would have really put him in a bind not having a saw.
> 
> As for me, I am OK. I worked on finishing up a personal project for a friend yesterday and I have nothing really pressing at this time, so I can spend the majority of the next several days drawing up new designs until our part comes and we are back in commission. In the mean time, "old yeller" will be fine to work on if I have the need to cut.
> 
> So all the disasters are pretty much under control. I even came home to find that Keith re-spliced the wires to my charger for me. (What a guy!) Coco is forgiven (of course!) and all is well again.
> 
> As each item got checked off the list, I felt better and better about things. So often when something bad happens we 'react' rather than think it through. I am finding that usually by the time we are done reacting, we could well be on our way to resolving the problem. By staying calm and thinking things through, we save ourselves the unnecessary anxiety and are able to channel our energy into a positive direction - fixing what went wrong in the first place. And overall, it seems that makes life just a little better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. Keep a good and positive attitude and you will be amazed what a great day you will have.


Yes, Roger - it would have been nice to have another brand new saw. The powder coating on my table is a bit worn (by my own doing!) and it would have been nice to have a pretty new one again. But really - everything costs money. We live in a day where everything is 'disposable' and people don't want to fix anything - just throw it out and get new. I wasn't raised like that. We were poor and learned to appreciate and take care of our stuff. And fix things that are broken if we can. It has to start somewhere. In the long term, by returning the saw, the company would take a loss and then next year the prices will go up (again!) There was a thread here a while back about people who got tools and used them for the job and returned them to the big box stores when they were done. That just makes me sick. Those are the people that gripe the loudest why things cost so much. If need be in the future, we will exchange the saw. But for now, I think we can fix it. We have a back up so it really isn't a crisis beyond a little inconvenience on our part. It really is the right thing to do. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Understudy*
> 
> After the rocky start yesterday morning, the day didn't turn out to be all that bad. I truly do believe that attitude plays an important part in how we live our lives and that taking things in stride and moving on made a big difference in how I felt all day. One by one I was able to right all the things that went wrong and in the process, it gave me some time to think and reflect on all the other good thing in my life that are going well. Either I could have been crabby and spent my day being upset, or feel accomplished as things were put back to right. It is easy to guess which path I took.
> 
> Keith is feeling a bit under the weather. In the over three years I have known him, it is rare that he is sick, but it appears that he has caught a nasty cold. He is tired, achy and his head is stuffy. Last night it seemed that it was turning into a deep chest cough too. That isn't good and I am encouraging him to lay low and rest. He is taking some meds for the symptoms, some which make him sleepy and I hope he takes the weekend off and rests up so he can feel better.
> 
> I suppose that is one thing about working from home - you are rarely able to put it aside completely and are always 'at work.' While taking off when you have an outside job usually means staying home and relaxing, it is often very difficult to be here and in our normal work environment and keep it completely out of mind. While he did take it a bit easy yesterday, he also spent an hour or so at the saw, finishing up cutting his latest project. He said he felt bad not working when there is so much to do, but I reminded him that there is always lots to do and he needs to take some guilt free time in order to heal. Whether he listens or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I went out yesterday and did the rounds. I needed to pick up a package from the post office, the saw from Keith's parents, some medicine for Keith and also fill the propane tank that I let drain. It was a beautiful day outside and I actually enjoyed the time out. I drove along the ocean and while I toyed with the idea of stopping and spending some time on the beach, I was anxious about the saw and hearing back from Ray from Seyco so I just stuck to my errands and headed home.
> 
> When I arrived there, Keith had already spoken to Ray about the problem. As always, Keith said he was great to talk to. Apparently the problem with the bolt was due to some bad casting on the part and there was a short production run of saws that had this problem. Ray assured Keith that there was nothing that he or I could or couldn't have done to make this happen. He was surprised that we had the saw torn down to the point that we did, where we were able to remove the defective piece, as it wasn't an easy task. (We both could attest to that) But Keith is pretty competent at building things and I actually was relieved to have someone around that knew how to do it.
> 
> Keith told me that Ray gave us two choices - send us a new saw or send us the part. He was checking on the availability of the part when I arrived home and was to call back with our decision. In talking to Keith, we both decided that replacing the part was sufficient and that getting a new saw wasn't necessary. After all, there was nothing else wrong with the saw and we are both pretty confident that we will be able to get it together properly and it will be fine once it is fixed.
> 
> When we opened the saw up, we looked for wear on the parts and it looked really good. There was very little dust in it and no signs of metal pieces wearing and we both feel that it should be good for many years of service. While Ray offered to ship the new saw first, and then have this one shipped back after the new one arrived, we both felt it would be wasteful and costly and thought we would give the new part a try first. We very much appreciated the offer though and it felt good knowing how good Seyco was about standing behind their product.
> 
> People ask me frequently about the saw and sometimes I hear stories about others who have had bad luck with their Excalibur saws. When I looked for the schematic online, I came across the drawings for the Excalibur 21 inch saws from Carbetec and also Axminster. While they were quite similar, there were slight internal differences in them which could be where some of the problems are in these markets.
> 
> Unfortunately, Carbetec has a very bad reputation for customer service. It seems that these saws are also the most trouble when it comes to performance, too. I have heard many tales from unsatisfied customers where Carbetec has washed their hands of the saws the minute they leave the store, leaving people angry and frustrated. Not knowing what is available in Australia, I find it difficult to recommend anything.
> 
> I have also heard of a couple of problems people in the UK have experienced with their saws, but most of that seems to be initial adjustments. Axminster, the main distributor in the UK, seems to have a good reputation with helping their customers after the sale though, which is good to hear. It seems that they at least try to pinpoint and rectify any problems that occur and work with the customers until they are satisfied.
> 
> To me, customer service is as important as the item itself. While purchasing something at a big box store may be cheaper, without good customer service it is like you are rolling dice. If you have a trouble free machine, it is great, but from my experiences with the big stores, there is little knowledge among the personnel regarding mechanics and adjustments. It could be very frustrating if things go wrong.
> 
> Since scroll sawing is kind of a specialized area of woodworking, there isn't a huge market for these saws. There aren't very many models to choose from and it seems that the prices jump from the really cheap saws to the DeWalt/Delta counterparts to the high end saws that cost over $1000 with few choices in between. The Excalibur is one of the few saws available in the $500-$800 range. That said and having owned both a Hegner and RBI (both higher end models) the features and performance and ease of use makes this saw my first choice. Even with this issue that we are having with it, I still think it is the best saw of the nicer saws and I wouldn't have any need to ever 'move up.'
> 
> I realize that everyone can't always afford this saw though, and the DeWalt I had prior to this is I feel the next best thing. The only problem with that, as I have said many time, is that I have the Type 1 saw and it is no longer made. There are issues with the Type 2 DeWalts that are now on the market, as well as the Deltas that I prefer to not deal with (including the customer service departments). To each their own.
> 
> But for now, we brought in "the understudy" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy we decided to keep it when we got the new saw - "just in case."
> 
> We dusted her off and she seems to do the job, although it is quite an aggressive saw compared to my Ex21. The front to back blade motion is almost 1/8", which means that it cuts quite a bit faster than the Excalibur. It is something that we need to readjust to, as if we are driving a different car, but it is certainly workable and thank goodness we have it for a back up. Keith was right in the middle of finishing up his ornaments for the holiday issue for the magazine and it would have really put him in a bind not having a saw.
> 
> As for me, I am OK. I worked on finishing up a personal project for a friend yesterday and I have nothing really pressing at this time, so I can spend the majority of the next several days drawing up new designs until our part comes and we are back in commission. In the mean time, "old yeller" will be fine to work on if I have the need to cut.
> 
> So all the disasters are pretty much under control. I even came home to find that Keith re-spliced the wires to my charger for me. (What a guy!) Coco is forgiven (of course!) and all is well again.
> 
> As each item got checked off the list, I felt better and better about things. So often when something bad happens we 'react' rather than think it through. I am finding that usually by the time we are done reacting, we could well be on our way to resolving the problem. By staying calm and thinking things through, we save ourselves the unnecessary anxiety and are able to channel our energy into a positive direction - fixing what went wrong in the first place. And overall, it seems that makes life just a little better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. Keep a good and positive attitude and you will be amazed what a great day you will have.


well even a RollsRoyce have a bad day from time to time 
so we can´t exspect less from the tools we use but none the less its still very frustrating 
since many powered tools isn´t made to be repaired on and you can´t get spareparts to them :-(
I´m glad you are able to fix the excalibur

you better watch out and react hurry if you want to avoid too many tewed wires that have to be 
replaced 
or worse a dead cat 
our cat was a monster to it when he was young …. once I came home with a brand new boringmaschine
and had to make some DIY work inside the house 
usualy the cat hides when I use powertools becourse of the noise but this time I had to go down in the basement after something …. it took only two minuts … but the damage was done :-(
a brand new maschine not used ten minuts was unable to work 
that was only one of many wires I have changed the last ten years … he used them as chewing gum :-(

but they can learn not to come near any wire you just have to respond in a splitsecond
with the no sound a real catmother wuold use

tell Keith he is ordered to be very lazy on the couch untill he is fresh a springcough can easely
settle to a pneumonia

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Understudy*
> 
> After the rocky start yesterday morning, the day didn't turn out to be all that bad. I truly do believe that attitude plays an important part in how we live our lives and that taking things in stride and moving on made a big difference in how I felt all day. One by one I was able to right all the things that went wrong and in the process, it gave me some time to think and reflect on all the other good thing in my life that are going well. Either I could have been crabby and spent my day being upset, or feel accomplished as things were put back to right. It is easy to guess which path I took.
> 
> Keith is feeling a bit under the weather. In the over three years I have known him, it is rare that he is sick, but it appears that he has caught a nasty cold. He is tired, achy and his head is stuffy. Last night it seemed that it was turning into a deep chest cough too. That isn't good and I am encouraging him to lay low and rest. He is taking some meds for the symptoms, some which make him sleepy and I hope he takes the weekend off and rests up so he can feel better.
> 
> I suppose that is one thing about working from home - you are rarely able to put it aside completely and are always 'at work.' While taking off when you have an outside job usually means staying home and relaxing, it is often very difficult to be here and in our normal work environment and keep it completely out of mind. While he did take it a bit easy yesterday, he also spent an hour or so at the saw, finishing up cutting his latest project. He said he felt bad not working when there is so much to do, but I reminded him that there is always lots to do and he needs to take some guilt free time in order to heal. Whether he listens or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I went out yesterday and did the rounds. I needed to pick up a package from the post office, the saw from Keith's parents, some medicine for Keith and also fill the propane tank that I let drain. It was a beautiful day outside and I actually enjoyed the time out. I drove along the ocean and while I toyed with the idea of stopping and spending some time on the beach, I was anxious about the saw and hearing back from Ray from Seyco so I just stuck to my errands and headed home.
> 
> When I arrived there, Keith had already spoken to Ray about the problem. As always, Keith said he was great to talk to. Apparently the problem with the bolt was due to some bad casting on the part and there was a short production run of saws that had this problem. Ray assured Keith that there was nothing that he or I could or couldn't have done to make this happen. He was surprised that we had the saw torn down to the point that we did, where we were able to remove the defective piece, as it wasn't an easy task. (We both could attest to that) But Keith is pretty competent at building things and I actually was relieved to have someone around that knew how to do it.
> 
> Keith told me that Ray gave us two choices - send us a new saw or send us the part. He was checking on the availability of the part when I arrived home and was to call back with our decision. In talking to Keith, we both decided that replacing the part was sufficient and that getting a new saw wasn't necessary. After all, there was nothing else wrong with the saw and we are both pretty confident that we will be able to get it together properly and it will be fine once it is fixed.
> 
> When we opened the saw up, we looked for wear on the parts and it looked really good. There was very little dust in it and no signs of metal pieces wearing and we both feel that it should be good for many years of service. While Ray offered to ship the new saw first, and then have this one shipped back after the new one arrived, we both felt it would be wasteful and costly and thought we would give the new part a try first. We very much appreciated the offer though and it felt good knowing how good Seyco was about standing behind their product.
> 
> People ask me frequently about the saw and sometimes I hear stories about others who have had bad luck with their Excalibur saws. When I looked for the schematic online, I came across the drawings for the Excalibur 21 inch saws from Carbetec and also Axminster. While they were quite similar, there were slight internal differences in them which could be where some of the problems are in these markets.
> 
> Unfortunately, Carbetec has a very bad reputation for customer service. It seems that these saws are also the most trouble when it comes to performance, too. I have heard many tales from unsatisfied customers where Carbetec has washed their hands of the saws the minute they leave the store, leaving people angry and frustrated. Not knowing what is available in Australia, I find it difficult to recommend anything.
> 
> I have also heard of a couple of problems people in the UK have experienced with their saws, but most of that seems to be initial adjustments. Axminster, the main distributor in the UK, seems to have a good reputation with helping their customers after the sale though, which is good to hear. It seems that they at least try to pinpoint and rectify any problems that occur and work with the customers until they are satisfied.
> 
> To me, customer service is as important as the item itself. While purchasing something at a big box store may be cheaper, without good customer service it is like you are rolling dice. If you have a trouble free machine, it is great, but from my experiences with the big stores, there is little knowledge among the personnel regarding mechanics and adjustments. It could be very frustrating if things go wrong.
> 
> Since scroll sawing is kind of a specialized area of woodworking, there isn't a huge market for these saws. There aren't very many models to choose from and it seems that the prices jump from the really cheap saws to the DeWalt/Delta counterparts to the high end saws that cost over $1000 with few choices in between. The Excalibur is one of the few saws available in the $500-$800 range. That said and having owned both a Hegner and RBI (both higher end models) the features and performance and ease of use makes this saw my first choice. Even with this issue that we are having with it, I still think it is the best saw of the nicer saws and I wouldn't have any need to ever 'move up.'
> 
> I realize that everyone can't always afford this saw though, and the DeWalt I had prior to this is I feel the next best thing.  The only problem with that, as I have said many time, is that I have the Type 1 saw and it is no longer made. There are issues with the Type 2 DeWalts that are now on the market, as well as the Deltas that I prefer to not deal with (including the customer service departments). To each their own.
> 
> But for now, we brought in "the understudy" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy we decided to keep it when we got the new saw - "just in case."
> 
> We dusted her off and she seems to do the job, although it is quite an aggressive saw compared to my Ex21. The front to back blade motion is almost 1/8", which means that it cuts quite a bit faster than the Excalibur. It is something that we need to readjust to, as if we are driving a different car, but it is certainly workable and thank goodness we have it for a back up. Keith was right in the middle of finishing up his ornaments for the holiday issue for the magazine and it would have really put him in a bind not having a saw.
> 
> As for me, I am OK. I worked on finishing up a personal project for a friend yesterday and I have nothing really pressing at this time, so I can spend the majority of the next several days drawing up new designs until our part comes and we are back in commission. In the mean time, "old yeller" will be fine to work on if I have the need to cut.
> 
> So all the disasters are pretty much under control. I even came home to find that Keith re-spliced the wires to my charger for me. (What a guy!) Coco is forgiven (of course!) and all is well again.
> 
> As each item got checked off the list, I felt better and better about things. So often when something bad happens we 'react' rather than think it through. I am finding that usually by the time we are done reacting, we could well be on our way to resolving the problem. By staying calm and thinking things through, we save ourselves the unnecessary anxiety and are able to channel our energy into a positive direction - fixing what went wrong in the first place. And overall, it seems that makes life just a little better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. Keep a good and positive attitude and you will be amazed what a great day you will have.


It seems like she goes in stages, Dennis. She did this in the middle of the night so it would be very hard for me to catch her in the act. I did plug the cord in by her bed. Maybe she thought I was baiting her and couldn't resist the temptation. Most of the time we wrap our multiple cords together, as they don't seem as appealing to her in bunches. She likes the low voltage thin ones (thankfully!) and doesn't chew the regular power cords. Next time I charge the keyboard, I will have it in my room with the door closed, and not give her the opportunity to munch on it.

That's a sad story with your boring machine. Maybe she thought if she ate the cord it wouldn't make noise anymore. Perhaps she was right - smart kitty! I feel your pain, as when I got my new Wacom Mouse Pad it didn't take her a week to chew that cord. Grrrrr! It was tricky to do but I was able to fix it.

Keith is so far laying low today. He slept in and just awoke a little bit ago. He is coughing and sniffing though and I am hoping the germs stay on his side of the couch and I don't get sick. I can only hope.

I hope you have a good day. Tell you little lady that I said 'hi!'

Take care, Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *The Understudy*
> 
> After the rocky start yesterday morning, the day didn't turn out to be all that bad. I truly do believe that attitude plays an important part in how we live our lives and that taking things in stride and moving on made a big difference in how I felt all day. One by one I was able to right all the things that went wrong and in the process, it gave me some time to think and reflect on all the other good thing in my life that are going well. Either I could have been crabby and spent my day being upset, or feel accomplished as things were put back to right. It is easy to guess which path I took.
> 
> Keith is feeling a bit under the weather. In the over three years I have known him, it is rare that he is sick, but it appears that he has caught a nasty cold. He is tired, achy and his head is stuffy. Last night it seemed that it was turning into a deep chest cough too. That isn't good and I am encouraging him to lay low and rest. He is taking some meds for the symptoms, some which make him sleepy and I hope he takes the weekend off and rests up so he can feel better.
> 
> I suppose that is one thing about working from home - you are rarely able to put it aside completely and are always 'at work.' While taking off when you have an outside job usually means staying home and relaxing, it is often very difficult to be here and in our normal work environment and keep it completely out of mind. While he did take it a bit easy yesterday, he also spent an hour or so at the saw, finishing up cutting his latest project. He said he felt bad not working when there is so much to do, but I reminded him that there is always lots to do and he needs to take some guilt free time in order to heal. Whether he listens or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I went out yesterday and did the rounds. I needed to pick up a package from the post office, the saw from Keith's parents, some medicine for Keith and also fill the propane tank that I let drain. It was a beautiful day outside and I actually enjoyed the time out. I drove along the ocean and while I toyed with the idea of stopping and spending some time on the beach, I was anxious about the saw and hearing back from Ray from Seyco so I just stuck to my errands and headed home.
> 
> When I arrived there, Keith had already spoken to Ray about the problem. As always, Keith said he was great to talk to. Apparently the problem with the bolt was due to some bad casting on the part and there was a short production run of saws that had this problem. Ray assured Keith that there was nothing that he or I could or couldn't have done to make this happen. He was surprised that we had the saw torn down to the point that we did, where we were able to remove the defective piece, as it wasn't an easy task. (We both could attest to that) But Keith is pretty competent at building things and I actually was relieved to have someone around that knew how to do it.
> 
> Keith told me that Ray gave us two choices - send us a new saw or send us the part. He was checking on the availability of the part when I arrived home and was to call back with our decision. In talking to Keith, we both decided that replacing the part was sufficient and that getting a new saw wasn't necessary. After all, there was nothing else wrong with the saw and we are both pretty confident that we will be able to get it together properly and it will be fine once it is fixed.
> 
> When we opened the saw up, we looked for wear on the parts and it looked really good. There was very little dust in it and no signs of metal pieces wearing and we both feel that it should be good for many years of service. While Ray offered to ship the new saw first, and then have this one shipped back after the new one arrived, we both felt it would be wasteful and costly and thought we would give the new part a try first. We very much appreciated the offer though and it felt good knowing how good Seyco was about standing behind their product.
> 
> People ask me frequently about the saw and sometimes I hear stories about others who have had bad luck with their Excalibur saws. When I looked for the schematic online, I came across the drawings for the Excalibur 21 inch saws from Carbetec and also Axminster. While they were quite similar, there were slight internal differences in them which could be where some of the problems are in these markets.
> 
> Unfortunately, Carbetec has a very bad reputation for customer service. It seems that these saws are also the most trouble when it comes to performance, too. I have heard many tales from unsatisfied customers where Carbetec has washed their hands of the saws the minute they leave the store, leaving people angry and frustrated. Not knowing what is available in Australia, I find it difficult to recommend anything.
> 
> I have also heard of a couple of problems people in the UK have experienced with their saws, but most of that seems to be initial adjustments. Axminster, the main distributor in the UK, seems to have a good reputation with helping their customers after the sale though, which is good to hear. It seems that they at least try to pinpoint and rectify any problems that occur and work with the customers until they are satisfied.
> 
> To me, customer service is as important as the item itself. While purchasing something at a big box store may be cheaper, without good customer service it is like you are rolling dice. If you have a trouble free machine, it is great, but from my experiences with the big stores, there is little knowledge among the personnel regarding mechanics and adjustments. It could be very frustrating if things go wrong.
> 
> Since scroll sawing is kind of a specialized area of woodworking, there isn't a huge market for these saws. There aren't very many models to choose from and it seems that the prices jump from the really cheap saws to the DeWalt/Delta counterparts to the high end saws that cost over $1000 with few choices in between. The Excalibur is one of the few saws available in the $500-$800 range. That said and having owned both a Hegner and RBI (both higher end models) the features and performance and ease of use makes this saw my first choice. Even with this issue that we are having with it, I still think it is the best saw of the nicer saws and I wouldn't have any need to ever 'move up.'
> 
> I realize that everyone can't always afford this saw though, and the DeWalt I had prior to this is I feel the next best thing. The only problem with that, as I have said many time, is that I have the Type 1 saw and it is no longer made. There are issues with the Type 2 DeWalts that are now on the market, as well as the Deltas that I prefer to not deal with (including the customer service departments). To each their own.
> 
> But for now, we brought in "the understudy" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy we decided to keep it when we got the new saw - "just in case."
> 
> We dusted her off and she seems to do the job, although it is quite an aggressive saw compared to my Ex21. The front to back blade motion is almost 1/8", which means that it cuts quite a bit faster than the Excalibur. It is something that we need to readjust to, as if we are driving a different car, but it is certainly workable and thank goodness we have it for a back up. Keith was right in the middle of finishing up his ornaments for the holiday issue for the magazine and it would have really put him in a bind not having a saw.
> 
> As for me, I am OK. I worked on finishing up a personal project for a friend yesterday and I have nothing really pressing at this time, so I can spend the majority of the next several days drawing up new designs until our part comes and we are back in commission. In the mean time, "old yeller" will be fine to work on if I have the need to cut.
> 
> So all the disasters are pretty much under control. I even came home to find that Keith re-spliced the wires to my charger for me. (What a guy!) Coco is forgiven (of course!) and all is well again.
> 
> As each item got checked off the list, I felt better and better about things. So often when something bad happens we 'react' rather than think it through. I am finding that usually by the time we are done reacting, we could well be on our way to resolving the problem. By staying calm and thinking things through, we save ourselves the unnecessary anxiety and are able to channel our energy into a positive direction - fixing what went wrong in the first place. And overall, it seems that makes life just a little better.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. Keep a good and positive attitude and you will be amazed what a great day you will have.


I'm glad you're back in Business… even though your technique may have to be modified a little until the other saw is ready to go.

Sounds like a Great Cust. Service dept. on the Excalibur… that is GOOD!

Hope Keith feel better FAST!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Drawing*

I am afraid that I don't have much to talk about this morning. It was a quiet day yesterday. I spent most of it drawing and working on the next projects that I will be making.

Keith is still sick and spent most of the day resting. That was a good thing, but I tried to be as quiet as I could so he would be able to sleep. He is not accustomed to sleeping during the day, but this cold has really hit him hard. I have kept my distance, and hope that I can fend off the germs enough so that I don't get sick too. So far so good.

It was quite overcast here for most of the day, which was a shame because I understand that the moon was incredible last night. I would have loved to have seen it, but between Keith not feeling well and the cloud cover, I was not able to. This morning when I looked through Facebook there were several beautiful pictures of it. One of my friends from grammar school is in Hawaii visiting her daughter who is attending university there and posted some really pretty pictures.

Here is a shot of it over the city of Honolulu:










I am sorry to have missed seeing it, as even from the pictures it looks incredibly bright. Maybe next time.

Today I plan to get some cutting done if Keith is up and about. I am working on additional overlay sets for the calendar project. I have had requests for them and I think they will be nice so that people will be able to change their calendar toppers for special occasions.

As usual, by doing one project, it leads to other related ones. I have to learn to just go with the flow and implement these ideas as they come. I am thinking of some other related ideas too - some which involve painting and I think that in this time of not having my usual saw, it would be good to work on these too. I don't want to get myself overloaded and not know which direction to go in next. I need to just work on one idea at a time.

So I will keep this short this morning and get to work. Hopefully I will have some new things to show tomorrow.

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have much to talk about this morning. It was a quiet day yesterday. I spent most of it drawing and working on the next projects that I will be making.
> 
> Keith is still sick and spent most of the day resting. That was a good thing, but I tried to be as quiet as I could so he would be able to sleep. He is not accustomed to sleeping during the day, but this cold has really hit him hard. I have kept my distance, and hope that I can fend off the germs enough so that I don't get sick too. So far so good.
> 
> It was quite overcast here for most of the day, which was a shame because I understand that the moon was incredible last night. I would have loved to have seen it, but between Keith not feeling well and the cloud cover, I was not able to. This morning when I looked through Facebook there were several beautiful pictures of it. One of my friends from grammar school is in Hawaii visiting her daughter who is attending university there and posted some really pretty pictures.
> 
> Here is a shot of it over the city of Honolulu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to have missed seeing it, as even from the pictures it looks incredibly bright. Maybe next time.
> 
> Today I plan to get some cutting done if Keith is up and about. I am working on additional overlay sets for the calendar project. I have had requests for them and I think they will be nice so that people will be able to change their calendar toppers for special occasions.
> 
> As usual, by doing one project, it leads to other related ones. I have to learn to just go with the flow and implement these ideas as they come. I am thinking of some other related ideas too - some which involve painting and I think that in this time of not having my usual saw, it would be good to work on these too. I don't want to get myself overloaded and not know which direction to go in next. I need to just work on one idea at a time.
> 
> So I will keep this short this morning and get to work. Hopefully I will have some new things to show tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I've always said Mother Nature is "Beauty & the Beast". This is just one of many of the "Beauty" parts of er. I don't like the "Beast" side of er


----------



## ShipWreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have much to talk about this morning. It was a quiet day yesterday. I spent most of it drawing and working on the next projects that I will be making.
> 
> Keith is still sick and spent most of the day resting. That was a good thing, but I tried to be as quiet as I could so he would be able to sleep. He is not accustomed to sleeping during the day, but this cold has really hit him hard. I have kept my distance, and hope that I can fend off the germs enough so that I don't get sick too. So far so good.
> 
> It was quite overcast here for most of the day, which was a shame because I understand that the moon was incredible last night. I would have loved to have seen it, but between Keith not feeling well and the cloud cover, I was not able to. This morning when I looked through Facebook there were several beautiful pictures of it. One of my friends from grammar school is in Hawaii visiting her daughter who is attending university there and posted some really pretty pictures.
> 
> Here is a shot of it over the city of Honolulu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to have missed seeing it, as even from the pictures it looks incredibly bright. Maybe next time.
> 
> Today I plan to get some cutting done if Keith is up and about. I am working on additional overlay sets for the calendar project. I have had requests for them and I think they will be nice so that people will be able to change their calendar toppers for special occasions.
> 
> As usual, by doing one project, it leads to other related ones. I have to learn to just go with the flow and implement these ideas as they come. I am thinking of some other related ideas too - some which involve painting and I think that in this time of not having my usual saw, it would be good to work on these too. I don't want to get myself overloaded and not know which direction to go in next. I need to just work on one idea at a time.
> 
> So I will keep this short this morning and get to work. Hopefully I will have some new things to show tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I was all pumped up to see the moon last night, but we had heavy overcast.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have much to talk about this morning. It was a quiet day yesterday. I spent most of it drawing and working on the next projects that I will be making.
> 
> Keith is still sick and spent most of the day resting. That was a good thing, but I tried to be as quiet as I could so he would be able to sleep. He is not accustomed to sleeping during the day, but this cold has really hit him hard. I have kept my distance, and hope that I can fend off the germs enough so that I don't get sick too. So far so good.
> 
> It was quite overcast here for most of the day, which was a shame because I understand that the moon was incredible last night. I would have loved to have seen it, but between Keith not feeling well and the cloud cover, I was not able to. This morning when I looked through Facebook there were several beautiful pictures of it. One of my friends from grammar school is in Hawaii visiting her daughter who is attending university there and posted some really pretty pictures.
> 
> Here is a shot of it over the city of Honolulu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to have missed seeing it, as even from the pictures it looks incredibly bright. Maybe next time.
> 
> Today I plan to get some cutting done if Keith is up and about. I am working on additional overlay sets for the calendar project. I have had requests for them and I think they will be nice so that people will be able to change their calendar toppers for special occasions.
> 
> As usual, by doing one project, it leads to other related ones. I have to learn to just go with the flow and implement these ideas as they come. I am thinking of some other related ideas too - some which involve painting and I think that in this time of not having my usual saw, it would be good to work on these too. I don't want to get myself overloaded and not know which direction to go in next. I need to just work on one idea at a time.
> 
> So I will keep this short this morning and get to work. Hopefully I will have some new things to show tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good day.


I know! It was the same here! I guess the next 'super moon' will be in 2016. At least lots of people posted cool pictures. Maybe next time!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Fish Out of Water*

We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.

I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.

The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.

I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.

On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.

I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.

I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.

I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.

The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.

I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.

The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.

I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.

The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:










At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:










It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:










Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.

But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.

Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"

I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.

While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'

I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:










They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.

I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:










That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.

I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.

I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.

I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.

But it will do for me until my part arrives.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw.  I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


So Shelia - what causes one saw to do that (jump) andnot another. I am sure quality is not the major issue. Explain if you will.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


These letters are very fun lookin, and make the Happy Birthday saying actually Happy! You're a scrolling magician Sheila, no bout adout it..


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Jerrel, the blade on the Dewalt moves from front-to-back as it goes up and down. Much more so than with the Excalibur which barely has any front-to-back motion when you have it adjusted properly. There is no such adjustment to be made easily on the Dewalt.

This is why many people say the Dewalt is an "agressive" saw… The front-to-back motion makes it cut quite a bit more aggressively(faster cutting) than a straight up and down motion but can cause problems in tight corners. This is because the blade can slide back and catch up to 1/8" back in your turn if you don't maintain enough forward pressure on the blade so that it isn't really able move from front-to-back. So, with the Dewalt, any hesitation in sharp turns can sometimes make a mess as soon as you stop feeding wood into the blade.

I hope I explained this clearly enough.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


well im glad you had kept the saw and had it for a back up, but i totally agree that there is a big difference in the quality of a tool and its performance, and folks need to make the best choice they can when buying, there are many factors to take in when doing this , but when you have , say a person like you who is using this in a professional mode, and give it a good recommendation, then to me, that means a lot, and i should give it the attention it deserves..when i bought my scroll saw i was new to wood working and didnt know what to look for , so i bought what i thought would be a good saw, and for the most part it has some really nice qualities, but, getting the blade on is a royal pain, and i dont like it , and i would gladly go with a different saw, so im glad you can give your saw a good review and if i was going to buy a new saw, i would try to get the best one i could and take into consideration all the things that are important with a scroll saw, well my post is long…but i do agree with you on all points…


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I was afraid of something like that…

It shouldn't take very long to mail you that small part… let's hope you'll get today or tomorrow…

Very Frustrating… I can see… especially for such a perfectionist as you!

Don't let it bite you too badly… LOL

Take care…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Kieth, Is this a problem with any other saws?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi everyone - I knew that this saw would be a different experience. And believe me, I am not trying to trash the saw. It served me well for many years and it is getting older and wearing after lots of use. I had it for probably 12 years before I got the new one. The only thing I can assimilate using it to is like you are used to driving say, a Mustang and it is in the shop and you are given a Tempo. It doesn't mean the Tempo is crap and that it won't get you to where you are going, but there are certain things that make the Mustang easier and nicer to drive.

We all get 'used to' the tools we have. We get to know them like we do a friend. I cut some pretty intricate things on the DeWalt in its day and I am proud of that. But after changing to the Ex 21, I think my own style of cutting has changed and adapted to the saw. Now going back is somewhat of an issue. I think the biggest thing that is happening for me is that on my Ex21, I am able to lean the piece on the back of the blade to make the tight turns. Since the movement of the blade is almost true (none are completely true, except the piston style eclipse saws) I can use very little pressure, or none at all to hold the piece from being caught by the blade movement and jumping. I am sure that because I have been doing things this way for a year now, I have become accustom to not putting lots of pressure.

When I try the DeWalt, it takes a conscious effort on my part to keep enough pressure on the piece to stop it from jumping. Especially with the thicker lettering, as the thicker the piece, the more likely it is to catch. I cut the thinner pieces after this and it wasn't as bad. It was still there, but not as apparent.

It is just the nature of the beast. Lots of people say that the Ex21 is a slower cutting saw. I find this to be true also because of the near true blade motion. On the DeWalt and other saws like it, the addition of front to back motion naturally gets you through the wood faster because it is cutting with both up and down motion as well as a slight forward motion. Some people like this. I personally go for accuracy and design many intricate patterns. In tight areas such as veining or inside cuts you tend to notice this front to back action more. But we do learn to compensate as we use our tools.

Overall - both saws are good, but I feel that the Excalibur is better. Especially for the type of work that I do. It costs a couple hundred dollars more than the DeWalt, but to me it is worth the extra money and the one I choose to have. Do I still recommend the DeWalt? I think it is a good step up from the cheap saws and a good saw for the money. I only worry about the customer service you get when purchasing one, as I have heard lots of stories (LOTS of stories!) where people have trouble with them from the start and get no support. Yes, there are sometimes issues with the Excalibur, but the customer service from Seyco and General International is good and they do help you though your issues without you feeling left out in the cold (except in Australia, which I mentioned earlier)

I hope this gives you a better picture of what I mean.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks for the info.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fish Out of Water*
> 
> We often hear the saying that "something is better than nothing" and I for one, am one of those people who truly believe that. Recently, I had a problem with my Excalibur scroll saw and while it is out of commission as I wait for the part, at least I have my back up DeWalt saw to use so that I can still get my work done. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easy.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days drawing and working on other things. But yesterday I got to the point where I was ready to cut things out on the saw. l probably could have done more drawing, but I didn't want a back log of things to cut out and patterns to complete. Besides I wanted to see how things would work out with what I had come up with so far and the best way for me to do this was to actually cut the pieces out.
> 
> The designs that I were working on were relatively simple. I have recently added the pattern of a calendar topper to my pattern, and there have been many requests for additional themes. The pieces are cut of 1/8" stock and have metal washers glued onto the back of them so that they can be mounted on the topper with rare earth magnets, which are embedded in the topper itself. I have several requests for themes such as birthday, anniversary, Canada Day and several other year-round themes like horses and of course, cats. I decided to begin with the birthday set because I also have felt like doing some simple painting and I plan to show two versions of the designs in each add-on pack - a natural wood one and one stained with acrylic paints. This would give people the option of adding color or not, depending on their preference.
> 
> I have several ideas for decorative items that I want to make into patterns. I plan to offer matching patterns of word art and other favors that can be used as table decorations or can sit on shelves or mantles or even used as wall hangings for those who wish to do so. They could be given as part of the gifts, too and kept as a reminder of the event. And they would be fun and easy to do, and cut very quickly.
> 
> On Saturday I drew up the pieces for the calendar. I also drew the lettering for the word art saying "Happy Birthday." it wasn't rocket science, but it still took some work to make the letters into something that would look balanced and stand up nicely. The cutting itself, as I said was not difficult and it should be a project that just about anyone would be able to do.
> 
> I decided that the word art should be of at least 3/4" stock in order to stand properly. I don't have a lot of it on hand, but I did find a nice piece of maple that would look good oiled. I didn't want to use maple to paint on, and decided to pull on a piece of 3/4" MDF that I had. While MDF is not my favorite material to work with by any means, it does paint up nicely. Besides, I didn't want to waste good maple if I was going to be painting it. While I don't mind using a sheer stain on pretty wood, painting it is another story.
> 
> I laid out all the pieces and got them ready for the saw. It seemed odd to be at the old DeWalt again. The first thing that I noticed was that the blade seemed much farther from the front edge of the table than the Ex, which it was. It is funny how I had gotten so used to having my work piece so close.
> 
> I began cutting the thicker pieces first. I knew it would be slow going because of the thickness and also the hardness of the maple. I used a #9 PGT (precision ground) blade, which was the best blade I had for this type of work. Things went OK, but I must admit I did have some problems.
> 
> The front to back motion of the blade on the DeWalt is far more than it is on my Excalibur saw. I realize that this is in part due to the way the saw is made and cannot be helped, but it made things much harder to cut - especially on the thicker stock. Between the front and back motion, and the size of the blade (which is considered 'large' by scroll saw standards) the saw continually grabbed the piece and caused it to "chatter" or slam up and down on the table.
> 
> I tried a couple of things, like smaller blades and speeding up the saw, as this usually happens when you have either a blade that is too large or the saw is going too slow and the teeth have a chance to grab the work, but neither really helped that much. With the Excalibur, there is very little front to back movement, and I am able to hold down the piece with just a light pressure from my finger tips, and working on this saw required quite a bit more pressure to control the piece.
> 
> The smaller blades weren't the answer either, as they either didn't want to follow the line because they bent too much when I was trying to maneuver the piece, or they burned the wood. After trying a couple of smaller sizes, I went back to the #9's, as they did better.
> 
> I got through the thick pieces OK, but it certainly wasn't my usual level of cutting. I was very happy that these were balloon type letters and strict precision wasn't absolutely necessary. There are some corners where I had to go back and repair and shave them a bit better because the saw jumped and dove in on its own.
> 
> The pictures below illustrate some of the things I was talking about. At the bottom of the 'a' on the lower right side, you can see where the saw just jumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the 'h' it did the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that at most of the corners it gave me a rough time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that this saw is older and yes, it has been sitting in the basement for almost a year, but nothing really has bumped it around or anything like that to make it out of adjustment like this. After all, it was showing signs of age (it is quite noisy compared to my Ex) and that is why I decided to get a new saw in the first place. I am sure that it isn't performing at its best at this point.
> 
> But there are few adjustments that we can do on it at this point, and while it does cut wood, I doubt that I would have been able to cut the delicate bell ornaments that I made last week on it - at least not with it in this state.
> 
> Am I becoming a "scroll saw snob?"
> 
> I don't think so. I have said from the very beginning that I felt like having the Excalibur has brought my scrolling to a new level, and I do believe that is so. Since the new saw has virtually no back to front movement, I have come to the habit of leaning my work piece on the back of the blade while pivoting to turn, and since the blade movement is nearly all vertical, it works fine. With the slight horizontal movement of the blade, it tends to push the piece forward or back just enough for the teeth to catch on the up stroke and grab the piece.
> 
> While I was able to make things work, it took much more pressure for me to hold the piece down, meaning that turns were more difficult and the whole process was much more stressful for me. By the end of cutting the two thicker pieces, I was once again getting the hang of it, but it certainly wasn't what I would call 'fun.'
> 
> I finished the two stand up pieces and they did come out to be acceptable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did require a bit of grooming and sanding, but they look OK. As I said in the beginning, it is better than not having a saw at all.
> 
> I even began painting the MDF piece and I think it looks bright and cheery and really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the base coats blocked in, and I will be finishing up the shading and details today. But even if people decided to leave it like this, all it would need would be a little black outlining and it would be great to go.
> 
> I also cut the thin pieces for calendar overlays and I will be showing them tomorrow. They were cut of two layers of 1/8" maple (or birch, I couldn't really tell) and while they were a bit easier than the thicker stock, it still took some practice to get the hang of the saw.
> 
> I think that this was good for me to go back to the old saw. It reminded me how much of a difference that having the proper tools can make. I realize that the Excalibur is a more expensive saw, but there is a reason that you pay more. Overall, for someone like me who spends a lot of time cutting, I wouldn't want to have anything less. It isn't that I just want to throw money away on an expensive saw for bragging rights. There are several other models of scroll saws that cost more, some of which I have owned and since given away. I just feel that the performance and features that this saw has are great and using it really makes my time there relaxing and pleasurable, not exasperating and frustrating. I truly felt like a fish out of water at that saw, and it took a while for me to once again get used to it.
> 
> I stand by my recommendation to get the 'best tools you can afford.' While the cheaper tools can get you by in a pinch, there is nothing like having a well made tool to do the job. It could be the difference between keeping involved in the hobby and moving on to something else.
> 
> But it will do for me until my part arrives.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Topamax, I don't know how much of an issue this is with other saws since I haven't personally used them. I am sure that the vast majority of the lower priced ones are much like the Dewalt since they don't have the adjustment that the Excalibur has for fine tuning this motion. Also, right out of the box, unless you buy your Excalibur from Seyco.com, it is probably not set optimally and will have this motion as well.

I think this is less of a problem with the more expensive saws like the Hegner and RBI's because the moving arms are much longer so they will have less of an arc. This is just a guess on my part though.









Also, it should be noted that when you do the adjustment for blade motion on the Excalibur, that you must have your upper arm set parallel to the table (The arm height is adjustable via the tension knob) since moving the upper arm will change the motion of the blade. So your blade motion will only be optimal if you keep the upper arm where it was when you made the adjustment and this is best done with the arm parallel.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots to Keep Me Busy!*

I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.

I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.










I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.

I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:










Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!

I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:










The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.

And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.










It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.

So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.

With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


You are a growing business. "git-er-done" as Larry the cable guy would say. You're awesome Sheila!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


Way to go, Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


Thanks, guys!  How are you doing Erwin? I hope you two are good!

Roger - something is on its way to you. 

Have a a great day, guys!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

... and you did the 'spin' saying 'Shazam!' didn't you!

You are a Wonder… and getting better & better…

When do you expect the Part for your good saw?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


Thank you Joe! I got some more good news today (you will have to wait until tomorrow to read about it!)

Ray mailed the part on Friday. Hopefully we will get it by the beginning of next week, but I am not sure. I just received a package from Alabama that took about 10 days to get here. Customs can hold things up as long as they want. When I ordered some supplies from the Artist's Club two weeks ago, it took only three days to get from Washington State to Halifax, and then it sat in customs in Halifax for six days! Unfortunately we are at their mercy. In the mean time, I am doing OK with this saw and I do have other things to keep me busy. I can only hope to see it by next week. 

Have a good evening, Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


I like the new designs! I love the bright colors of the happy birthday sign, and the glitter is awesome. 
Congrats on being in the new catalog! The page looks great!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots to Keep Me Busy!*
> 
> I had a pretty decent day of work yesterday. As usual though, I didn't get as much done as I wanted. There always seems to be lots of things to do that get in the way of woodworking and designing. It seems that Mondays are like that sometimes, as I am catching up on the things once the weekend is over.
> 
> I did get the Happy Birthday pieces sanded and oiled. I made two sets with the intent of staining one set and leaving the other one natural. They look good and fit on the topper nicely and I think they will be a good addition to the calendar project in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep these add on packs small and to the point. Keith suggested that I give the stand up letters in the pattern with the calendar pieces. While that would not bother me at all, I think that I should keep to just putting the three pieces in each of the add on packs to keep them consistent. I want to offer them fairly cheap (at about $2.50 per add on) and if I start adding stuff into certain packs, it will throw the prices all over the place. I want my customers to be able to mix and match several packs for additional discounts and in order to do that efficiently, I think it will be best not to have additional pieces in one or two of the patterns. Besides, I have other plans for the stand up birthday letters. You will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get the painting finished on the stand up letters and they look really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful and, well - HAPPY!
> 
> I used another new product from DecoArt which is called "Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint" on the letters to make them shimmer. I love things to 'sparkle' and this is a cool product because it doesn't put big chunks of glitter in the paint, but rather a very fine sparkle. It is in a transparent tinted base and comes in a couple of dozen really cool colors (even Neon colors!) While I didn't use any of the neons here, I can see using them in some Halloween projects that I have planned. I think it adds a great shimmer to the piece and really makes it pop. And like all the DecoArt stuff that I use, it is under $2.00 a bottle, which goes a LONG way, so it is very cheap to get many different colors. I hope you can see it in the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is that you don't HAVE to do all the shading and sparkling if you don't want to. I think that the letters looked nice yesterday with just the colors blocked in solid. I don't want them to be intimidating for someone who is new to painting or doesn't like to paint, but by offering the project done in layers, people are able to choose which level they would like to do it in, and maybe give the next step a try. I think even children can do lettering like this and it would be a great way to get them involved in crafting.
> 
> And speaking of Halloween, I got my email from Artist's Club yesterday which featured my kits that I cut for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt good to see it. After years of ordering from that company, it was a good feeling to see my own projects shown on the email. And last night I received a couple of inquiries from customers to purchase additional wood kits from me too. That was a good sign that they will be successful for both the Artist's Club and myself. It really makes me want to do more in that direction of designing too.
> 
> So today will be busy. It is already beautifully sunny out and I look forward to finishing up the calendar pieces and getting to the next phase of the birthday project. Then I can start on my next items too. I still have to make the short video for applying the texture paste and I want to work on that this week and get it done. I need to stay organized and just tick things off the list one at a time and not be overwhelmed. It is funny how things can sneak up on you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and get a chance to do something creative! Happy Tuesday!


Thanks, Katie! The "Happy Birthday" stand up will have other things with it - not just the sign. I just finished coloring the calendar pieces and they look nice. I will show them tomorrow. These are really fun projects! I love working with the bright colors, too! I am really glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*So, I Guess I am Back in Production*

A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.

Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.

One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.

As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)

So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.

But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.

So there is the dilemma.

Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.

Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.

While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.

Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.

As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.

When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!

I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!

I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).

I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.

I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:










Here's how they look on the topper:










Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.

I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"

So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.

I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.

With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.

Did I tell you I love my job?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


For those of us who have already purchased the pattern will the additional special cutouts come as an add-on? Thanks always for posting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi, Jarrell. Yes, the calendar add on pieces will come as separate pattern packets. I will be making many different 'add-ons' and hope to start getting them up on the site as soon as they are available. I want to sell them individually so that everyone can pick and choose only the themes they want, and they will be very modestly priced. I hope to have this one up on the site by the weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Congrats Sheila. You are one person that is global! Keep on keepin on


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Awesome news about the big order.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi Sheila;

Great news! I know how exciting it must have been to realize it was an order, and not a problem.

Who knows what this may lead to.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Looking good, Sheila, well done on the re-order.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


well isnt that wonderful, i would say that this is for sure a pink cloud day…..congrats my friend….....that is just so cool….....have a great day, i hope your saw part gets there soon, im sure you would enjoy cutting on the new saw for this job, then not, but its good you had the back up saw…get better keith…work to do…...grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *So, I Guess I am Back in Production*
> 
> A funny thing happened to me this week. I wouldn't really call it funny in the comical sense, but rather it was more ironic. I was thinking about everything that I want to design and for some reason or another I haven't really felt as focused and productive as I could be. Perhaps it is because Keith hasn't been feeling well (he is doing better, and almost back to normal). Perhaps because my saw was 'sick' too. Or maybe it was just because I was overwhelmed by the many, many ideas that I have in my head and want to draw and make into reality. I can honestly say that I have never had so many ideas that I want to get done.
> 
> Yesterday while I was driving back from the post office, I was thinking about things. It was a beautiful day and as I drove along the road overlooking the ocean I felt a sense of calm. I like driving. And I find that I do some of my best thinking and sorting while I am alone in the car and the music is playing and I can sort through my thoughts.
> 
> One of the things that I was thinking about was that I was wondering if I wasn't focused enough. It seems that I have many 'irons in the fire' as the saying goes and I am in many different directions at once. But I don't think that is such a bad thing actually. The economy is truly struggling and as I have said many times before, people don't have the extra cash to spend on hobbies and other luxury items. And while buying scroll saw patterns may not seem like a 'luxury' to many of you, there are many others who understand that when it comes to eat and paying rent, or purchasing patterns, the choice is clear. And with all the free things available on the internet, it is sometimes difficult to compete. We have to offer a good enough pattern so people will continue to feel that we are worth spending their hard earned money. It certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> As with other businesses, we also have a slow season. After doing this for over 15 years, I have come to expect the late spring and summer months to be a time in our business that is slow. People are excited about getting out of the house after the long winter and there is far more social activity available such as picnics, ball games and gardening to keep them busy. Many areas experience intense heat in the summer and working in the shop is something that is uncomfortable and unpleasant and that coupled with the previously mentioned activities means that only die-hard woodworkers are spending a great deal of time there. But that is expected and we have learned to plan for it after years of doing what I do (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper story?)
> 
> So I diversify. And I try to think of other ways to work and generate income in these off season times.
> 
> But sometimes there is a fine line between healthy diversification and distraction. While working in several areas at once can be very beneficial at those times when we need to fill the gaps, it can also overwhelm you from time to time.
> 
> So there is the dilemma.
> 
> Those of you who read regularly know that I have been creating some patterns for painting as well as my usual scroll saw patterns. For me, it is a toss up between painting and woodworking. I love both of them and I truly love to create with wood and also with paint. I think both have their place in the world I truly enjoy working with and meeting people from each hobby. I wish I had two lives to live each day - one to focus on just painting and the other to focus on scroll sawing and woodworking. But I realize that I do not, and I try to manage my life so that I am able to enjoy the two different creative forms equally.
> 
> Yesterday while driving, I was thinking about all the patterns that I want to make. I was thinking about the email that I received the previous day from the Artist's Club which featured my three ornament patterns and I was hoping that they would go over well. I really enjoyed making those kits and not only did having that opportunity fill in the gap during the 'slow time' of my business, but it also allowed me to do some work that included both of the things that I loved to do best - painting and woodworking.
> 
> While cutting all those kits may seem like it could be a hardship, it was actually a lot of fun for me. I often say that I don't spend enough time at the scroll saw, and cutting pieces such as this - although simple - was not only a great deal of fun, but it gave me a great sense of accomplishment. When those five boxes of pattern kits went out the door, I felt a great deal of pride in that I was providing something that would bring some joy and happiness to others.
> 
> Since the ad came out Monday afternoon, I had two inquiries - one from Isreal - regarding purchasing both patterns and additional kits from me. Since the Artist's Club is only selling the kits which include the pattern, if people want to buy additional wood pieces, they are pointed directly to me. This will help the retail side of my business and also expand me into the painting area a bit more as a supplier, and also allow the painters to see what else I have to offer on my site. It brings an entirely new demographic to my site and will help my business grow in that area. And that is a good thing.
> 
> As I was spraying the final coat of lacquer on the calendar pieces later in the day, I was thinking that I needed to call Bernie and order up some more 1/8" plywood to have on hand to cut more kits. While I have some left, I hoped that since it was only early May and these were Halloween patterns, that there would eventually be a reorder and I wanted to stay ahead of things. I even thought that I would perhaps begin printing some extra copies of the patterns to have on hand so that when and if the order came in, I would have a jump start on it. Part of me thought that perhaps I was being foolish, but something inside me just had a 'feeling' that they would sell. Seeing them in the ad that I showed yesterday was exciting and made me hopeful that they would do well.
> 
> When I got into the house and checked my computer, there in my mail box was an email from Crafts Americana (Artist's Club.) At first I thought something was wrong, but in reading it, I realized that it was another purchase order for 200 more kits!
> 
> I had to read it twice to make sure, but after less than 24 hours of presenting the new kits in the mass email, they were already ordering another 200! And the print catalog isn't even out yet!
> 
> I am really happy about this! I had purchased enough zip lock bags to do at least this amount of kits and I was hoping that I wasn't being too optimistic about things and wasting my money. I also had some of the wood left over from last time and I got on the phone with Bernie and as luck had it, his order was going in that day and the wood would be delivered to him by today (Wednesday).
> 
> I spent the afternoon gluing what wood I had left here together so I could stack cut and then I began printing. I need to get more paper, but I had enough here to get started and I have plenty of ink so I am good to go.
> 
> I did finish up the calendar pieces, and I think they came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they look on the topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dull colors, it is raining here and these are just the raw snapshots to give you an idea. I will be taking nicer pictures for the pattern packet later today.
> 
> I plan on writing the packet for this today or tomorrow. It really isn't a difficult pattern and should be pretty straight forward. As for the other 'Happy Birthday' lettering, I need to work on what else I am going to add to that packet before I can complete it. I promise it is something "fun!"
> 
> So many, many things to do! I hope to have the order for the kits out by the end of next week. I know that seems like it may be a bit optimistic, but I want to have a quick turnover and get them delivered as soon as possible. Since I am pretty well set up, it should go smoothly.
> 
> I want to keep designing like this for the Artist's Club. It really can be a good outlet for me and help my business as a whole. I have some cute Christmas ornament ideas that are on the same lines as the boots, hats and pumpkins that I would like to make into kits for them and that would get me through the holiday season and keep me quite busy, I think. I figure if I have a couple of designs going in each catalog of theirs, that is enough to fill the gap when I am having lean times in the scroll saw pattern business. I just need to keep organized and use my time to my best advantage.
> 
> With that said, I am off to 'work'. There are so many things to do and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Did I tell you I love my job?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I have checked the kalender for you and it ain´t 1.april …. so it must be an order …. congrat´s 

like the birthday cake you made for me … thank you …...LOL

glad Keith is doing better 
hello is brought to you from Silke 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Nice Surprise*

Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!

In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.

I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.

Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.

I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.

I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!

No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.

Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.

The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!

In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.

I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!

I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.

With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.

When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:










I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!

I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.

Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.

It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


Now that's the way ta work and/or play!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


I make it FUN Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


the next thing you try to convince us about is you working in a tend while you camper in the forrest …
will it be a footpowered scrollsaw or will you order Keith to spind the wheel on a treadlepowered … 

one more experience you can bring in the classroom next time you have a session

take care
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


well; i think you look cute down there, and sitting on the floor is like what the indians use to do, it always looked comfy to me, im so glad the saw works good for what your doing, what a great thing to find that out, and it enhances your work, you had a good day didnt you, im also moving along with my project, im making 15 pen boxes, there ready to be put together and then the final sanding..so the saw dust is flying here…you guys have a great day and work and work away….......is keith still on the mend…hope so…grizz…...


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Dennis - You are right - next step is a tent! (we may have to if the landlord sees what we are up to!) Only kidding - she is really supportive of what we do. Says she never hears us and every time she pops in it is (fairly) clean. So she knows we aren't tearing up the place. We have kind of considered an outside shop. A portable one maybe. But securing it may be a problem and keeping stuff of value in there wouldn't maybe be a good idea after all.

Hi, Bob! I am happy your pen boxes are coming along, too. I can't wait to see them. I am sure they are going to be beautiful. Keith is doing better, but the cold is still hanging on. His mom told him that around here they are calling it the "100 day cold" because she talked to the girl at the pharmacy yesterday and they said that the one that is going around tends to hang in there. I hope not! But he is better for the most part, just not 100 per cent. I hope you have a great day too! I look forward to cutting most of the day. 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila.

I think I've suggested this before, but for the dilemma of the two saws, it sounds like a perfect use for a flippy stand. Since it would need a rather deep throat to allow flipping tools this size, in order to make it sturdy enough I would suggest narrow cabinets as the sides. I can do a rough idea of it in SketchUp if you want. You get two useable saws in the space of one.

Paul


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


yea paul, lets see it, we can help her make up her mind…LOL…i would like to see it though…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Paul! It is good to see you!

Yes - we talked about that before, but I don't know if it is practical for us. We have the saw sitting on top of a small sideboard with a drawer and two shelves and we need every inch of space for the stuff we store in there. It would be a cool idea though.

I am really pleased with the performance of my old DeWalt. I must remember though - I have one of the Type 1 older models which are notorious for being made a bit better than the new Type 2 saws that are on the market now. The Type 1 weighs 13 lbs more than the Type 2. Though they look the same on the outside, they are made differently on the inside. One of the reasons that I refrained from selling the saw was because it is a Type 1 and hard to come by these days. It is a good 'workhorse' saw and I do give it high performance marks for this type of cutting. One drawback - it is louder than heck! There is a notable difference in the noise it makes. It isn't a 'something is wrong with it' type of noise, it is just a noisy saw.

I will still go back to my Excalibur as soon as we get the part and get it up and running, but I will keep this saw in the wings for when I have reorders on the kits I am making. It will be a good pinch hitter for the Excalibur and as I said before, it will save on wear and tear for the Ex.

The best of both worlds, I would say! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


I think you're headed for your *Second childhood* ahead of time…!! LOL

You look pretty good to me!

You're having* F U N !!* LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Nice Surprise*
> 
> Well yesterday was just a dandy! Even though it poured rain and the wind was howling most of the day, it didn't put a damper on my spirits. I got a lot accomplished AND I discovered something that was pretty cool. It was a great day!
> 
> In receiving the new for a second order on my Halloween painting kits, I knew I needed to kick it into high gear. I had some wood left here from when I made the last set of kits, and there was also more left that we had stashed at Keith's parents house. It was enough to get me started until we had a chance to get to Digby on Friday.
> 
> I spent the morning cutting out kits from the wood I had. I chose to do the little pumpkin ones because the pieces were smaller and I would get the most mileage out of that wood. Keith had some drawing to do so while I started cutting, he was at the computer.
> 
> Even though I didn't receive the parts yet for the Excalibur saw, I still had my trusty "ole Yeller" here and the pieces were simple enough that I didn't think I would have any problems adapting to the saw like I did with the thick "Birthday" letters.
> 
> I set things up and got everything ready and began cutting. I was a little nervous because with cutting these kits, it was very important to me that I be really, really accurate. I don't want people purchasing kits and not having the line match up exactly when they try to paint the pieces. I put in the #3 Olsen Mach blade that I had used to cut the other kits and I started cutting. Then something really cool happened.
> 
> I LOVED the way this saw worked on these pieces!
> 
> No kidding. As soon as I began working I noticed a difference. Apparently that slight front to back motion, which make the saw "more aggressive" was the perfect formula for this type of cutting.
> 
> Once again, I was cutting through four layers of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. While I was able to do this on my Excalibur, it was a bit slower in cutting. The truer perpendicular motion of the blade meant that it would need more forward pressure to cut, which is great for some of the more intricate things that I do, but kind of slows me down when I am doing basic cutting such as with these pieces.
> 
> The slight forward movement of the blade with the DeWalt helps move you through the piece of wood a bit faster, and is ideal for cutting these simple pieces out. The real test was in the corners, where the stems met up with the body of the pumpkins, and I was still able to maneuver through these areas very quickly without the chattering that I had experienced on the letters. This was really great!
> 
> In what seemed like no time at all, I finished up cutting the wood that I had here on hand. I had cut out 28 of the 50 pumpkin kits that I needed and was well on my way. My conclusion is that I like the DeWalt saw better for this type of cutting (although it is much louder - probably because of its age) and I think that I will continue to use it for my big orders like this as my "workhorse" saw.
> 
> I still think the Excalibur is the best choice for me for my usual every day cutting where I need to maneuver and not plow through 3/4" of wood. I am fortunate that I have both saws and now our only dilemma is where to keep the extra one when I am not doing orders like this. We can either store it at Keith's parents (which is only 10 minutes away) or try to find a place here where it will be out of the way when I am not doing large orders. I think it will not only get me through this type of work quicker, but will also save wear and tear on my Excalibur when doing these big orders. It is a great solution!
> 
> I suppose I could get all philosophical and say that I am happy that I had a problem with the Excalibur, or I would have never realized how well ole Yeller did on this type of work. It is difficult to compare unless they are side by side. We tend to adapt quickly to whatever we are using and make it work for our situation. And that is a good thing. I am really glad that I was given this opportunity to use this saw in this situation, as I think it will make the job go a bit faster. I had just got the #3 Mach blades from Olsen right at the time when I changed saws. I don't think that I ever had the opportunity to use them with the DeWalt. They are precision ground and they are my favorite 'go to' blades for any of the simpler cutting that I do. Even on the Excalibur, they go through the four layers of plywood easily and smoothly, and I continue to recommend them for the simpler cutting jobs. But in conjunction with the DeWalt saw, they really do a great job on this type of work. While I wouldn't use them for more detailed pieces such as the skaters for the pond project, the simple cuts for the pumpkins, hats and boots are ideal, as there aren't any intricate curves. I think it will make this job a breeze.
> 
> With finishing all the cutting I could, Keith and I went to his parents and prepared the rest of the wood we had. We used the table saw to cut the plywood sheets into workable 10" x 10" squares. That went quickly and we had a bit more left there than we initially thought. I do believe that we have just about enough to fill this next order, which is great because it means that I will be all set when the next order comes in. We are still planning to make a trip over there tomorrow to pick up the order of wood.
> 
> When we got home, it was still pouring rain. I would have liked to sand the pieces on the front deck, but the forecast is for rain for the next several days. I had to sand them inside, which wasn't really a problems since we got the shop vac. It does an amazing job at grabbing the dust from the little 1/3 sheet sander. It took me a couple of hours, but I got all the pieces sanded and ready to go. Keith got a picture of me working. Since I don't have any other pictures for you today, I will share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look rather goofy with my zebra striped glasses and headphones and sitting on the floor, but I was really quite comfortable and the music made the time pass quickly. I like sitting on the floor and have ever since I was young. I used to paint while sitting on the living room floor and still do so sometimes even now. Go figure!
> 
> I finished up by around 8pm and I felt like I had a great day. In the mean time, I printed all the pumpkin patterns out, so I only need to do the hat and boot ones. I need to get a case of paper while in Digby tomorrow. Near us at the store here, they want $9.95 a ream! Since the kits aren't going to be mailed until next week, I can wait until the weekend to print and there is no need for me to spend that much here.
> 
> Today I will continue cutting and see how far I can get. Now that the wood is all prepped, it will go quickly I think. I am already lining up music to keep me happy while cutting and make the job fun.
> 
> It is good to be able to have such a great variety in what I do. I am what you would call a 'happy camper.'
> 
> Have a great day!


I think you're headed for your *Second childhood* ahead of time…!! LOL

You look pretty good to me!

You're having* F U N !!* LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

I am afraid that I don't have anything exciting to talk about this morning. While that doesn't make for good blog reading, it is somewhat good news for me.

I spent the majority of the day yesterday cutting the order of kits for wholesale. There was a moment there when I was cutting away, Keith was turning a pen and the music was playing in the background when I thought to myself - 'Life is GOOD!'

I have been having lots of those moments lately. Sometimes it is the obvious things that trigger them, but other times it can be as simple as one of the cats sitting in my lap and purring and looking completely content. I suppose I am really and truly happy.

I had a couple of more orders for the kits too from my site. I was happy about that. I would like to become more known in the painting world and hopefully I will be able to provide these pieces to painters who don't have access to wood cutting. I remember that was one of the things that got me started in scroll sawing in the first place - decorative painting. The old phrase 'necessity breeds invention' certainly applied to that.

As I pack up the kits for mailing out, I feel a good sense of pride in what I do. While it is sometimes hard to do all aspects of the process, there are also rewards when you know what goes into your products and work. Relinquishing some of the tasks to others, no matter how competent they can be, is sometimes difficult.

I realize that as my business grows, I will have no choice but to allow others to do more. I am trying to come to terms with that, and at least I know that I have people to help me who are as caring and qualified as I am. that in itself will make the process easier.

It is funny, but while I am cutting these hundreds of pieces, my mind is on the next set of projects that I want to submit to Artist's Club for consideration. Christmas is right on the tail of Halloween, and if they are selling these kits now, it certainly won't be long before the deadline for the holiday projects are due. It wouldn't have to be a lot of things, but even having one or two projects in each catalog would keep my name out there and hopefully bring some more interest to my site.

I am learning to look at things globally. It isn't just the money I am making for doing this wholesale work, but also the residual things that come with offering products to a company such as that. When I am looking for new projects, I tend to like one designer or another. After seeing or making one of their published projects, I tend to go to their website and see what else they have for sale. Even though I don't get a lot of time to make projects that others design, I still get patterns and books from my favorites. On occasion, as you have seen here before, I have made a couple of ornaments and projects that others designed and I have no problem sending others in their direction. After all, getting other involved is beneficial to the entire industry. And hopefully those who try my patterns will like them and look for more things from me. In the long run this is a good thing for me in so many ways.

As I look around my little place today, it isn't as tidy as it usually is. But it is a 'good' messy. The dishes are still done and it is generally neat, but there is evidence that there is a lot going on here. Here is a picture of my kitchen table:










I found that keeping the pieces neatly stacked as I cut them takes up far less room then tossing them into a box. Besides - I don't have to sort them that way. Last time it wasn't too hard to sort the shoes and hats, but the pumpkins are rather close in shape and it took a while. That metal container of pumpkins contains enough for 50 kits. It will be much easier for me to drill them and pack them with them already separated. I guess I am still learning as I go along.

We are going to head to Bernie's and Ellen's today in Digby. The wood I ordered has arrived and Bernie told me he already cut the 5' x 5' sheets into quarters. He is such a sweetheart. I also need to get some copy paper so I can print out the rest of the patterns. So we are basically going to just go to do some errands and have a nice lunch and short visit with them. It is good to see them and I do miss seeing them on a regular basis. I think I will make a batch of crepes to bring to Ellen, as she really likes the ones I make.

It has been raining for three days, but it finally stopped it seems. It is actually rather bright out and while there are still clouds, it isn't gloomy at all. Just a nice spring day.

It's all about balance I suppose. Work, family and friends. It seems that life is an ever changing kaleidoscope of situations and events and finding a good balance between the three is a key to being happy. It certainly helps when one likes their job as much as I do. It gives me a chance to be creative, and interact with so many other creative and talented people. And that is surely an inspiration.

I wish you all a wonderful day today.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have anything exciting to talk about this morning. While that doesn't make for good blog reading, it is somewhat good news for me.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday cutting the order of kits for wholesale. There was a moment there when I was cutting away, Keith was turning a pen and the music was playing in the background when I thought to myself - 'Life is GOOD!'
> 
> I have been having lots of those moments lately. Sometimes it is the obvious things that trigger them, but other times it can be as simple as one of the cats sitting in my lap and purring and looking completely content. I suppose I am really and truly happy.
> 
> I had a couple of more orders for the kits too from my site. I was happy about that. I would like to become more known in the painting world and hopefully I will be able to provide these pieces to painters who don't have access to wood cutting. I remember that was one of the things that got me started in scroll sawing in the first place - decorative painting. The old phrase 'necessity breeds invention' certainly applied to that.
> 
> As I pack up the kits for mailing out, I feel a good sense of pride in what I do. While it is sometimes hard to do all aspects of the process, there are also rewards when you know what goes into your products and work. Relinquishing some of the tasks to others, no matter how competent they can be, is sometimes difficult.
> 
> I realize that as my business grows, I will have no choice but to allow others to do more. I am trying to come to terms with that, and at least I know that I have people to help me who are as caring and qualified as I am. that in itself will make the process easier.
> 
> It is funny, but while I am cutting these hundreds of pieces, my mind is on the next set of projects that I want to submit to Artist's Club for consideration. Christmas is right on the tail of Halloween, and if they are selling these kits now, it certainly won't be long before the deadline for the holiday projects are due. It wouldn't have to be a lot of things, but even having one or two projects in each catalog would keep my name out there and hopefully bring some more interest to my site.
> 
> I am learning to look at things globally. It isn't just the money I am making for doing this wholesale work, but also the residual things that come with offering products to a company such as that. When I am looking for new projects, I tend to like one designer or another. After seeing or making one of their published projects, I tend to go to their website and see what else they have for sale. Even though I don't get a lot of time to make projects that others design, I still get patterns and books from my favorites. On occasion, as you have seen here before, I have made a couple of ornaments and projects that others designed and I have no problem sending others in their direction. After all, getting other involved is beneficial to the entire industry. And hopefully those who try my patterns will like them and look for more things from me. In the long run this is a good thing for me in so many ways.
> 
> As I look around my little place today, it isn't as tidy as it usually is. But it is a 'good' messy. The dishes are still done and it is generally neat, but there is evidence that there is a lot going on here. Here is a picture of my kitchen table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that keeping the pieces neatly stacked as I cut them takes up far less room then tossing them into a box. Besides - I don't have to sort them that way. Last time it wasn't too hard to sort the shoes and hats, but the pumpkins are rather close in shape and it took a while. That metal container of pumpkins contains enough for 50 kits. It will be much easier for me to drill them and pack them with them already separated. I guess I am still learning as I go along.
> 
> We are going to head to Bernie's and Ellen's today in Digby. The wood I ordered has arrived and Bernie told me he already cut the 5' x 5' sheets into quarters. He is such a sweetheart. I also need to get some copy paper so I can print out the rest of the patterns. So we are basically going to just go to do some errands and have a nice lunch and short visit with them. It is good to see them and I do miss seeing them on a regular basis. I think I will make a batch of crepes to bring to Ellen, as she really likes the ones I make.
> 
> It has been raining for three days, but it finally stopped it seems. It is actually rather bright out and while there are still clouds, it isn't gloomy at all. Just a nice spring day.
> 
> It's all about balance I suppose. Work, family and friends. It seems that life is an ever changing kaleidoscope of situations and events and finding a good balance between the three is a key to being happy. It certainly helps when one likes their job as much as I do. It gives me a chance to be creative, and interact with so many other creative and talented people. And that is surely an inspiration.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


that, my friend, is a whole lotta cuttin.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have anything exciting to talk about this morning. While that doesn't make for good blog reading, it is somewhat good news for me.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday cutting the order of kits for wholesale. There was a moment there when I was cutting away, Keith was turning a pen and the music was playing in the background when I thought to myself - 'Life is GOOD!'
> 
> I have been having lots of those moments lately. Sometimes it is the obvious things that trigger them, but other times it can be as simple as one of the cats sitting in my lap and purring and looking completely content. I suppose I am really and truly happy.
> 
> I had a couple of more orders for the kits too from my site. I was happy about that. I would like to become more known in the painting world and hopefully I will be able to provide these pieces to painters who don't have access to wood cutting. I remember that was one of the things that got me started in scroll sawing in the first place - decorative painting. The old phrase 'necessity breeds invention' certainly applied to that.
> 
> As I pack up the kits for mailing out, I feel a good sense of pride in what I do. While it is sometimes hard to do all aspects of the process, there are also rewards when you know what goes into your products and work. Relinquishing some of the tasks to others, no matter how competent they can be, is sometimes difficult.
> 
> I realize that as my business grows, I will have no choice but to allow others to do more. I am trying to come to terms with that, and at least I know that I have people to help me who are as caring and qualified as I am. that in itself will make the process easier.
> 
> It is funny, but while I am cutting these hundreds of pieces, my mind is on the next set of projects that I want to submit to Artist's Club for consideration. Christmas is right on the tail of Halloween, and if they are selling these kits now, it certainly won't be long before the deadline for the holiday projects are due. It wouldn't have to be a lot of things, but even having one or two projects in each catalog would keep my name out there and hopefully bring some more interest to my site.
> 
> I am learning to look at things globally. It isn't just the money I am making for doing this wholesale work, but also the residual things that come with offering products to a company such as that. When I am looking for new projects, I tend to like one designer or another. After seeing or making one of their published projects, I tend to go to their website and see what else they have for sale. Even though I don't get a lot of time to make projects that others design, I still get patterns and books from my favorites. On occasion, as you have seen here before, I have made a couple of ornaments and projects that others designed and I have no problem sending others in their direction. After all, getting other involved is beneficial to the entire industry. And hopefully those who try my patterns will like them and look for more things from me. In the long run this is a good thing for me in so many ways.
> 
> As I look around my little place today, it isn't as tidy as it usually is. But it is a 'good' messy. The dishes are still done and it is generally neat, but there is evidence that there is a lot going on here. Here is a picture of my kitchen table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that keeping the pieces neatly stacked as I cut them takes up far less room then tossing them into a box. Besides - I don't have to sort them that way. Last time it wasn't too hard to sort the shoes and hats, but the pumpkins are rather close in shape and it took a while. That metal container of pumpkins contains enough for 50 kits. It will be much easier for me to drill them and pack them with them already separated. I guess I am still learning as I go along.
> 
> We are going to head to Bernie's and Ellen's today in Digby. The wood I ordered has arrived and Bernie told me he already cut the 5' x 5' sheets into quarters. He is such a sweetheart. I also need to get some copy paper so I can print out the rest of the patterns. So we are basically going to just go to do some errands and have a nice lunch and short visit with them. It is good to see them and I do miss seeing them on a regular basis. I think I will make a batch of crepes to bring to Ellen, as she really likes the ones I make.
> 
> It has been raining for three days, but it finally stopped it seems. It is actually rather bright out and while there are still clouds, it isn't gloomy at all. Just a nice spring day.
> 
> It's all about balance I suppose. Work, family and friends. It seems that life is an ever changing kaleidoscope of situations and events and finding a good balance between the three is a key to being happy. It certainly helps when one likes their job as much as I do. It gives me a chance to be creative, and interact with so many other creative and talented people. And that is surely an inspiration.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


Oh, it is just the beginning! About a third of the way through. Not bad for a day's work (although I did about half the pumpkins the day before!)

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have anything exciting to talk about this morning. While that doesn't make for good blog reading, it is somewhat good news for me.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday cutting the order of kits for wholesale. There was a moment there when I was cutting away, Keith was turning a pen and the music was playing in the background when I thought to myself - 'Life is GOOD!'
> 
> I have been having lots of those moments lately. Sometimes it is the obvious things that trigger them, but other times it can be as simple as one of the cats sitting in my lap and purring and looking completely content. I suppose I am really and truly happy.
> 
> I had a couple of more orders for the kits too from my site. I was happy about that. I would like to become more known in the painting world and hopefully I will be able to provide these pieces to painters who don't have access to wood cutting. I remember that was one of the things that got me started in scroll sawing in the first place - decorative painting. The old phrase 'necessity breeds invention' certainly applied to that.
> 
> As I pack up the kits for mailing out, I feel a good sense of pride in what I do. While it is sometimes hard to do all aspects of the process, there are also rewards when you know what goes into your products and work. Relinquishing some of the tasks to others, no matter how competent they can be, is sometimes difficult.
> 
> I realize that as my business grows, I will have no choice but to allow others to do more. I am trying to come to terms with that, and at least I know that I have people to help me who are as caring and qualified as I am. that in itself will make the process easier.
> 
> It is funny, but while I am cutting these hundreds of pieces, my mind is on the next set of projects that I want to submit to Artist's Club for consideration. Christmas is right on the tail of Halloween, and if they are selling these kits now, it certainly won't be long before the deadline for the holiday projects are due. It wouldn't have to be a lot of things, but even having one or two projects in each catalog would keep my name out there and hopefully bring some more interest to my site.
> 
> I am learning to look at things globally. It isn't just the money I am making for doing this wholesale work, but also the residual things that come with offering products to a company such as that. When I am looking for new projects, I tend to like one designer or another. After seeing or making one of their published projects, I tend to go to their website and see what else they have for sale. Even though I don't get a lot of time to make projects that others design, I still get patterns and books from my favorites. On occasion, as you have seen here before, I have made a couple of ornaments and projects that others designed and I have no problem sending others in their direction. After all, getting other involved is beneficial to the entire industry. And hopefully those who try my patterns will like them and look for more things from me. In the long run this is a good thing for me in so many ways.
> 
> As I look around my little place today, it isn't as tidy as it usually is. But it is a 'good' messy. The dishes are still done and it is generally neat, but there is evidence that there is a lot going on here. Here is a picture of my kitchen table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that keeping the pieces neatly stacked as I cut them takes up far less room then tossing them into a box. Besides - I don't have to sort them that way. Last time it wasn't too hard to sort the shoes and hats, but the pumpkins are rather close in shape and it took a while. That metal container of pumpkins contains enough for 50 kits. It will be much easier for me to drill them and pack them with them already separated. I guess I am still learning as I go along.
> 
> We are going to head to Bernie's and Ellen's today in Digby. The wood I ordered has arrived and Bernie told me he already cut the 5' x 5' sheets into quarters. He is such a sweetheart. I also need to get some copy paper so I can print out the rest of the patterns. So we are basically going to just go to do some errands and have a nice lunch and short visit with them. It is good to see them and I do miss seeing them on a regular basis. I think I will make a batch of crepes to bring to Ellen, as she really likes the ones I make.
> 
> It has been raining for three days, but it finally stopped it seems. It is actually rather bright out and while there are still clouds, it isn't gloomy at all. Just a nice spring day.
> 
> It's all about balance I suppose. Work, family and friends. It seems that life is an ever changing kaleidoscope of situations and events and finding a good balance between the three is a key to being happy. It certainly helps when one likes their job as much as I do. It gives me a chance to be creative, and interact with so many other creative and talented people. And that is surely an inspiration.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


good to see the old yellow still can make a deason result …. LOL

now you made me hungry again …. glad a full bowl with filled chocolate is infront of me …. 
though it proppebly will punish me with a painfull stomack allnight long …lol

good to hear Keith is on work again 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have anything exciting to talk about this morning. While that doesn't make for good blog reading, it is somewhat good news for me.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday cutting the order of kits for wholesale. There was a moment there when I was cutting away, Keith was turning a pen and the music was playing in the background when I thought to myself - 'Life is GOOD!'
> 
> I have been having lots of those moments lately. Sometimes it is the obvious things that trigger them, but other times it can be as simple as one of the cats sitting in my lap and purring and looking completely content. I suppose I am really and truly happy.
> 
> I had a couple of more orders for the kits too from my site. I was happy about that. I would like to become more known in the painting world and hopefully I will be able to provide these pieces to painters who don't have access to wood cutting. I remember that was one of the things that got me started in scroll sawing in the first place - decorative painting. The old phrase 'necessity breeds invention' certainly applied to that.
> 
> As I pack up the kits for mailing out, I feel a good sense of pride in what I do. While it is sometimes hard to do all aspects of the process, there are also rewards when you know what goes into your products and work. Relinquishing some of the tasks to others, no matter how competent they can be, is sometimes difficult.
> 
> I realize that as my business grows, I will have no choice but to allow others to do more. I am trying to come to terms with that, and at least I know that I have people to help me who are as caring and qualified as I am. that in itself will make the process easier.
> 
> It is funny, but while I am cutting these hundreds of pieces, my mind is on the next set of projects that I want to submit to Artist's Club for consideration. Christmas is right on the tail of Halloween, and if they are selling these kits now, it certainly won't be long before the deadline for the holiday projects are due. It wouldn't have to be a lot of things, but even having one or two projects in each catalog would keep my name out there and hopefully bring some more interest to my site.
> 
> I am learning to look at things globally. It isn't just the money I am making for doing this wholesale work, but also the residual things that come with offering products to a company such as that. When I am looking for new projects, I tend to like one designer or another. After seeing or making one of their published projects, I tend to go to their website and see what else they have for sale. Even though I don't get a lot of time to make projects that others design, I still get patterns and books from my favorites. On occasion, as you have seen here before, I have made a couple of ornaments and projects that others designed and I have no problem sending others in their direction. After all, getting other involved is beneficial to the entire industry. And hopefully those who try my patterns will like them and look for more things from me. In the long run this is a good thing for me in so many ways.
> 
> As I look around my little place today, it isn't as tidy as it usually is. But it is a 'good' messy. The dishes are still done and it is generally neat, but there is evidence that there is a lot going on here. Here is a picture of my kitchen table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that keeping the pieces neatly stacked as I cut them takes up far less room then tossing them into a box. Besides - I don't have to sort them that way. Last time it wasn't too hard to sort the shoes and hats, but the pumpkins are rather close in shape and it took a while. That metal container of pumpkins contains enough for 50 kits. It will be much easier for me to drill them and pack them with them already separated. I guess I am still learning as I go along.
> 
> We are going to head to Bernie's and Ellen's today in Digby. The wood I ordered has arrived and Bernie told me he already cut the 5' x 5' sheets into quarters. He is such a sweetheart. I also need to get some copy paper so I can print out the rest of the patterns. So we are basically going to just go to do some errands and have a nice lunch and short visit with them. It is good to see them and I do miss seeing them on a regular basis. I think I will make a batch of crepes to bring to Ellen, as she really likes the ones I make.
> 
> It has been raining for three days, but it finally stopped it seems. It is actually rather bright out and while there are still clouds, it isn't gloomy at all. Just a nice spring day.
> 
> It's all about balance I suppose. Work, family and friends. It seems that life is an ever changing kaleidoscope of situations and events and finding a good balance between the three is a key to being happy. It certainly helps when one likes their job as much as I do. It gives me a chance to be creative, and interact with so many other creative and talented people. And that is surely an inspiration.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


Thanks, Dennis! I hope you have a great evening! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Picking Up Our Wood and Checking on One of our Shops*

Today will be a day of cutting and printing patterns. Yesterday I was unable to get to the saw at all and we spent the day in Digby, picking up wood, paper for the patterns, visiting our friends and checking on one of the shops where that sells Keiths' pens. It was a full day, and by the time we arrived home it was almost dinner time. As I said yesterday, the place was a bit untidy so I spent an hour or so putting everything in order and cleaning and vacuuming so that we could start fresh today. It makes a big difference - especially in a small place like ours, and keeping on top of things is really helpful to having a nice and clean working environment.

When we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's to pick up the wood, we were pleasantly surprised that Bernie had already quartered the 60×60" sheets for us. He does stuff like that sometimes. It gave us more time to spend visiting and catching up. Ellen had a wonderful dinner waiting for us. She is always saying that she doesn't like cooking because she doesn't feel she is a good cook, but then puts out a spread that rivals the best restaurants in town. Yesterday was no exception and everything from the baked chicken and rice to apple cobbler for dessert was delicious. It was good to be able to visit 'just because.' When I lived in Digby, I used to be in the shop with Bernie all the time. He had a designated corner that way my work area and I spent many days there with him, creating new projects for the magazine. I learned a lot from him too, as he has been doing woodworking all his life. Ellen says he misses those days and I do too. There are some very good memories I have of my time spent there.

After lunch and a nice visit, we decided to stop in at the shop in Digby where Keith has his pens. It had been a while since we checked in and even though the place remained open in the off season, business was pretty slow. Keith wasn't expecting much in the way of sales, but he wanted to stop in anyway just to touch base with the owner and make sure they were on the same page for the beginning of the busier season.

The owner is a nice German man named Hans. He is always pleasant to talk to, but it seems that he is quite disorganized. Whenever we stop in to see him, he is searching for something. And even though he told us that business was slow (as expected) it seemed to me that the shop could have used some tidying up.

The place sells local pieces made solely by Nova Scotia artists. There were items such as hand made jewelry, pottery and both original art and prints of original oils and watercolors of local scenes. There were even some copper sculptures of whales and other sea life, and the shop tended to lean more towards selling artwork than the crafty-type stuff. It was a nice shop - bright and cheery, and not too cluttered with things that would tend to overwhelm someone.

But one thing I noticed was that there was a layer of dust on just about everything. When Keith checked on his pens near the register, the black cases had quite a bit of dust on them. Hans also noticed it and said he needed to dust every week, but to me it was quite apparent that it hadn't been dusted in quite a long time.

As the two of them talked about their business and did an inventory check, I spent the time really looking around the shop. While the items in it were really nice, everything seemed to be dusty. While I understand that things do get that way, it just appeared to me that things seemed a bit unkempt. After all, if business were as slow as it apparently was, why wouldn't one spend the time sprucing up the displays and making sure they were neat and inviting? I am not trying to be a snob, but it would just make more sense to me.

In talking with Hans, Keith discovered that one of his pens were missing from the inventory. When he brought this to Hans' attention, he said that the thought that may be the case. Keith had the documents that they had made whenever inventory was brought and in checking against the pieces that were there, there definitely was a discrepancy. Hans was good about it, and apologized to Keith, saying he had just talked to his wife about the possibility of the missing pen and thought perhaps he misplaced it. He did say he would cover the cost of it, but Keith told him that splitting the difference was enough for him. He only wanted his material cost back. Hans was very appreciative.

It is so difficult for struggling businesses. Being unorganized makes things even worse. While Hans is a very nice man, and I believe he is honorable, I don't know if he will be able to survive in this type of market. He is an artist himself, and makes pottery. I know very well from my own experiences that artists aren't always the best when it comes to business. We are too emotionally involved and it takes a lot of learning and experience to be able to separate the creative self from the business self. I have spent many years trying to do this and there are times when I still let my emotions get the best of me and drive my decisions. And I am the first to admit that those aren't always the best choices that I make. For me, it helps me to have someone who is grounded to talk things over with and while the ultimate decisions are up to me, hearing other thoughts is often very helpful. That is why I enjoy forums such as Lumberjocks. There are people here with far more experience than I have and while the situation may not always be exactly the same as what I am going through, I do learn from others and take into account what they may have experienced.

We left the shop with a feeling that it will all turn out OK. While Hans is somewhat scatter brained, we feel that he is honest and wants to do the right thing. It is a good thing that Keith is very meticulous with his records, and everything that he does is accounted for. Hans was also grateful when he was presented with an updated listing of all the pens that Keith had available - both in the shops and those he still had here, and he said that it helped him understand what he had and was selling better. He really looked relieved that things ended up the way they did.

The moral of today's post is that if you are selling your things to others (shops or wholesale) you really need to keep on top of things and keep good records. No matter how kind, friendly, enthusiastic a shop owner could be, things can happen that could make or break a relationship. You need to take responsibility to protect yourself by putting everything in writing and having both parties sign and approve inventory lists. You also need to discuss the stores policy regarding what happens if something is stolen or missing. One shop that Keith has items in (scroll sawn items, not pens) told him outright that taking consignment items is "at our own risk" and if something is lost or missing, we are out of luck. Unfortunately, that wasn't brought up until after several months of Keith having his things there. It is a large shop and when he noticed that a piece was missing, the owner said "oh, it may be in the back" She never did find it and he is somewhat out of luck with it. Needless to say - he hasn't brought additional items there to sell.

I don't sell my things retail for that reason. I find that the time it would take to deal with these stores is time that I would rather spend doing other things. I give my prototypes as gifts to people around me and I don't really think twice about it. It is just too much for me to do, and seeing what Keith is going through only reinforces my own thoughts on it.

With that said, I will close for today. I hope that some of you can relate and learn from our experiences so that you don't encounter trouble in your own transactions with shops. While it would be nice to have a store front for your wares, it sometimes isn't worth all the trouble and time. Choose carefully and hopefully you will have a good experience.

Have a wonderful Saturday!

PS - I had no pictures to go with today's post so here is a funny unrelated one. I hope it makes you smile!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Picking Up Our Wood and Checking on One of our Shops*
> 
> Today will be a day of cutting and printing patterns. Yesterday I was unable to get to the saw at all and we spent the day in Digby, picking up wood, paper for the patterns, visiting our friends and checking on one of the shops where that sells Keiths' pens. It was a full day, and by the time we arrived home it was almost dinner time. As I said yesterday, the place was a bit untidy so I spent an hour or so putting everything in order and cleaning and vacuuming so that we could start fresh today. It makes a big difference - especially in a small place like ours, and keeping on top of things is really helpful to having a nice and clean working environment.
> 
> When we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's to pick up the wood, we were pleasantly surprised that Bernie had already quartered the 60×60" sheets for us. He does stuff like that sometimes. It gave us more time to spend visiting and catching up. Ellen had a wonderful dinner waiting for us. She is always saying that she doesn't like cooking because she doesn't feel she is a good cook, but then puts out a spread that rivals the best restaurants in town. Yesterday was no exception and everything from the baked chicken and rice to apple cobbler for dessert was delicious. It was good to be able to visit 'just because.' When I lived in Digby, I used to be in the shop with Bernie all the time. He had a designated corner that way my work area and I spent many days there with him, creating new projects for the magazine. I learned a lot from him too, as he has been doing woodworking all his life. Ellen says he misses those days and I do too. There are some very good memories I have of my time spent there.
> 
> After lunch and a nice visit, we decided to stop in at the shop in Digby where Keith has his pens. It had been a while since we checked in and even though the place remained open in the off season, business was pretty slow. Keith wasn't expecting much in the way of sales, but he wanted to stop in anyway just to touch base with the owner and make sure they were on the same page for the beginning of the busier season.
> 
> The owner is a nice German man named Hans. He is always pleasant to talk to, but it seems that he is quite disorganized. Whenever we stop in to see him, he is searching for something. And even though he told us that business was slow (as expected) it seemed to me that the shop could have used some tidying up.
> 
> The place sells local pieces made solely by Nova Scotia artists. There were items such as hand made jewelry, pottery and both original art and prints of original oils and watercolors of local scenes. There were even some copper sculptures of whales and other sea life, and the shop tended to lean more towards selling artwork than the crafty-type stuff. It was a nice shop - bright and cheery, and not too cluttered with things that would tend to overwhelm someone.
> 
> But one thing I noticed was that there was a layer of dust on just about everything. When Keith checked on his pens near the register, the black cases had quite a bit of dust on them. Hans also noticed it and said he needed to dust every week, but to me it was quite apparent that it hadn't been dusted in quite a long time.
> 
> As the two of them talked about their business and did an inventory check, I spent the time really looking around the shop. While the items in it were really nice, everything seemed to be dusty. While I understand that things do get that way, it just appeared to me that things seemed a bit unkempt. After all, if business were as slow as it apparently was, why wouldn't one spend the time sprucing up the displays and making sure they were neat and inviting? I am not trying to be a snob, but it would just make more sense to me.
> 
> In talking with Hans, Keith discovered that one of his pens were missing from the inventory. When he brought this to Hans' attention, he said that the thought that may be the case. Keith had the documents that they had made whenever inventory was brought and in checking against the pieces that were there, there definitely was a discrepancy. Hans was good about it, and apologized to Keith, saying he had just talked to his wife about the possibility of the missing pen and thought perhaps he misplaced it. He did say he would cover the cost of it, but Keith told him that splitting the difference was enough for him. He only wanted his material cost back. Hans was very appreciative.
> 
> It is so difficult for struggling businesses. Being unorganized makes things even worse. While Hans is a very nice man, and I believe he is honorable, I don't know if he will be able to survive in this type of market. He is an artist himself, and makes pottery. I know very well from my own experiences that artists aren't always the best when it comes to business. We are too emotionally involved and it takes a lot of learning and experience to be able to separate the creative self from the business self. I have spent many years trying to do this and there are times when I still let my emotions get the best of me and drive my decisions. And I am the first to admit that those aren't always the best choices that I make. For me, it helps me to have someone who is grounded to talk things over with and while the ultimate decisions are up to me, hearing other thoughts is often very helpful. That is why I enjoy forums such as Lumberjocks. There are people here with far more experience than I have and while the situation may not always be exactly the same as what I am going through, I do learn from others and take into account what they may have experienced.
> 
> We left the shop with a feeling that it will all turn out OK. While Hans is somewhat scatter brained, we feel that he is honest and wants to do the right thing. It is a good thing that Keith is very meticulous with his records, and everything that he does is accounted for. Hans was also grateful when he was presented with an updated listing of all the pens that Keith had available - both in the shops and those he still had here, and he said that it helped him understand what he had and was selling better. He really looked relieved that things ended up the way they did.
> 
> The moral of today's post is that if you are selling your things to others (shops or wholesale) you really need to keep on top of things and keep good records. No matter how kind, friendly, enthusiastic a shop owner could be, things can happen that could make or break a relationship. You need to take responsibility to protect yourself by putting everything in writing and having both parties sign and approve inventory lists. You also need to discuss the stores policy regarding what happens if something is stolen or missing. One shop that Keith has items in (scroll sawn items, not pens) told him outright that taking consignment items is "at our own risk" and if something is lost or missing, we are out of luck. Unfortunately, that wasn't brought up until after several months of Keith having his things there. It is a large shop and when he noticed that a piece was missing, the owner said "oh, it may be in the back" She never did find it and he is somewhat out of luck with it. Needless to say - he hasn't brought additional items there to sell.
> 
> I don't sell my things retail for that reason. I find that the time it would take to deal with these stores is time that I would rather spend doing other things. I give my prototypes as gifts to people around me and I don't really think twice about it. It is just too much for me to do, and seeing what Keith is going through only reinforces my own thoughts on it.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I hope that some of you can relate and learn from our experiences so that you don't encounter trouble in your own transactions with shops. While it would be nice to have a store front for your wares, it sometimes isn't worth all the trouble and time. Choose carefully and hopefully you will have a good experience.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> PS - I had no pictures to go with today's post so here is a funny unrelated one. I hope it makes you smile!


) can´t spell iether but I very well remember the group that sing the song 
have the record myself but can´t remember the name on them 

I´m with you there not that I wuold be able to ceep such a place nice and clean myself 
but call them stores ,studios or gallery´s they have to be clean with good light
they can´t sell art if its looking like a dungeon in them

it sounds like you need to take a week off and be in Bernies shop instead .. 
and make Bernie happy by saing learn me some woodworking with handtools …. lol
but watch out and meassure the vastline everyday with that cook nearby ….. Grin )

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Picking Up Our Wood and Checking on One of our Shops*
> 
> Today will be a day of cutting and printing patterns. Yesterday I was unable to get to the saw at all and we spent the day in Digby, picking up wood, paper for the patterns, visiting our friends and checking on one of the shops where that sells Keiths' pens. It was a full day, and by the time we arrived home it was almost dinner time. As I said yesterday, the place was a bit untidy so I spent an hour or so putting everything in order and cleaning and vacuuming so that we could start fresh today. It makes a big difference - especially in a small place like ours, and keeping on top of things is really helpful to having a nice and clean working environment.
> 
> When we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's to pick up the wood, we were pleasantly surprised that Bernie had already quartered the 60×60" sheets for us. He does stuff like that sometimes. It gave us more time to spend visiting and catching up. Ellen had a wonderful dinner waiting for us. She is always saying that she doesn't like cooking because she doesn't feel she is a good cook, but then puts out a spread that rivals the best restaurants in town. Yesterday was no exception and everything from the baked chicken and rice to apple cobbler for dessert was delicious. It was good to be able to visit 'just because.' When I lived in Digby, I used to be in the shop with Bernie all the time. He had a designated corner that way my work area and I spent many days there with him, creating new projects for the magazine. I learned a lot from him too, as he has been doing woodworking all his life. Ellen says he misses those days and I do too. There are some very good memories I have of my time spent there.
> 
> After lunch and a nice visit, we decided to stop in at the shop in Digby where Keith has his pens. It had been a while since we checked in and even though the place remained open in the off season, business was pretty slow. Keith wasn't expecting much in the way of sales, but he wanted to stop in anyway just to touch base with the owner and make sure they were on the same page for the beginning of the busier season.
> 
> The owner is a nice German man named Hans. He is always pleasant to talk to, but it seems that he is quite disorganized. Whenever we stop in to see him, he is searching for something. And even though he told us that business was slow (as expected) it seemed to me that the shop could have used some tidying up.
> 
> The place sells local pieces made solely by Nova Scotia artists. There were items such as hand made jewelry, pottery and both original art and prints of original oils and watercolors of local scenes. There were even some copper sculptures of whales and other sea life, and the shop tended to lean more towards selling artwork than the crafty-type stuff. It was a nice shop - bright and cheery, and not too cluttered with things that would tend to overwhelm someone.
> 
> But one thing I noticed was that there was a layer of dust on just about everything. When Keith checked on his pens near the register, the black cases had quite a bit of dust on them. Hans also noticed it and said he needed to dust every week, but to me it was quite apparent that it hadn't been dusted in quite a long time.
> 
> As the two of them talked about their business and did an inventory check, I spent the time really looking around the shop. While the items in it were really nice, everything seemed to be dusty. While I understand that things do get that way, it just appeared to me that things seemed a bit unkempt. After all, if business were as slow as it apparently was, why wouldn't one spend the time sprucing up the displays and making sure they were neat and inviting? I am not trying to be a snob, but it would just make more sense to me.
> 
> In talking with Hans, Keith discovered that one of his pens were missing from the inventory. When he brought this to Hans' attention, he said that the thought that may be the case. Keith had the documents that they had made whenever inventory was brought and in checking against the pieces that were there, there definitely was a discrepancy. Hans was good about it, and apologized to Keith, saying he had just talked to his wife about the possibility of the missing pen and thought perhaps he misplaced it. He did say he would cover the cost of it, but Keith told him that splitting the difference was enough for him. He only wanted his material cost back. Hans was very appreciative.
> 
> It is so difficult for struggling businesses. Being unorganized makes things even worse. While Hans is a very nice man, and I believe he is honorable, I don't know if he will be able to survive in this type of market. He is an artist himself, and makes pottery. I know very well from my own experiences that artists aren't always the best when it comes to business. We are too emotionally involved and it takes a lot of learning and experience to be able to separate the creative self from the business self. I have spent many years trying to do this and there are times when I still let my emotions get the best of me and drive my decisions. And I am the first to admit that those aren't always the best choices that I make. For me, it helps me to have someone who is grounded to talk things over with and while the ultimate decisions are up to me, hearing other thoughts is often very helpful. That is why I enjoy forums such as Lumberjocks. There are people here with far more experience than I have and while the situation may not always be exactly the same as what I am going through, I do learn from others and take into account what they may have experienced.
> 
> We left the shop with a feeling that it will all turn out OK. While Hans is somewhat scatter brained, we feel that he is honest and wants to do the right thing. It is a good thing that Keith is very meticulous with his records, and everything that he does is accounted for. Hans was also grateful when he was presented with an updated listing of all the pens that Keith had available - both in the shops and those he still had here, and he said that it helped him understand what he had and was selling better. He really looked relieved that things ended up the way they did.
> 
> The moral of today's post is that if you are selling your things to others (shops or wholesale) you really need to keep on top of things and keep good records. No matter how kind, friendly, enthusiastic a shop owner could be, things can happen that could make or break a relationship. You need to take responsibility to protect yourself by putting everything in writing and having both parties sign and approve inventory lists. You also need to discuss the stores policy regarding what happens if something is stolen or missing. One shop that Keith has items in (scroll sawn items, not pens) told him outright that taking consignment items is "at our own risk" and if something is lost or missing, we are out of luck. Unfortunately, that wasn't brought up until after several months of Keith having his things there. It is a large shop and when he noticed that a piece was missing, the owner said "oh, it may be in the back" She never did find it and he is somewhat out of luck with it. Needless to say - he hasn't brought additional items there to sell.
> 
> I don't sell my things retail for that reason. I find that the time it would take to deal with these stores is time that I would rather spend doing other things. I give my prototypes as gifts to people around me and I don't really think twice about it. It is just too much for me to do, and seeing what Keith is going through only reinforces my own thoughts on it.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I hope that some of you can relate and learn from our experiences so that you don't encounter trouble in your own transactions with shops. While it would be nice to have a store front for your wares, it sometimes isn't worth all the trouble and time. Choose carefully and hopefully you will have a good experience.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> PS - I had no pictures to go with today's post so here is a funny unrelated one. I hope it makes you smile!


Hi, Dennis! The name of the group is "The Village People". It was popular when I was in high school, and I still believe they play it at lots of weddings. It is just a fun song!

I probably sounded a bit picky on the store, but to me, the owner was saying how business was slow and I was thinking if he wasn't busy (or even if he was!) he should probably at least dust the place. The place was light enough, as it is not big and the entire storefront is a window, but it didn't look as clean and fresh as it could. The pen cases were black, with black velvet inside and the open ones all had a layer of dust on them. Not good! 

I don't know. It just isn't how I would do things. But I was never one to go with the masses.

I loved my time at Bernie's shop. I used to show up at 7am and spend the day there (that was before my blogging came to be!) Ellen would buzz us on the intercom for lunch at precisely noon, and it was always something good to eat.

They are really great people and I am fortunate that I have them in my life. 

Take care and have a great day - Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Everything's Working (that's scary!)*

Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.

Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .

I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.

Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.

I really do love what I do.

I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.

The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.

The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.

There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Happy Mother's Day Sheila

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks, Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Sheila, I hope that you and yours have a very wonderful Mothers Day.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


It is a good thing you had a back-up saw for what you do. Hope you get the part for the Excalibur soon. Sounds like you've got the rhythm with any saw you use. Hope your weekend is a good one also. Work/Play safe


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


I feel pretty much 'in the groove' when I'm cutting endless veneer pieces for a pattern. Cutting on automatic thinking about the finished project. I also love it when the pieces start to pile up. Steady progress. Also done with some good music on in the background, like today. I love making things, in the modern consumer society there is also something subversive about it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


That's exactly how I feel Martyn! "Auto pilot" Yesterday I was building up speed and the blade was following the line almost automatically. Such fun! I was going to post pictures showing the pieces once again piling up but I figured it would bore people. Nice to know that I am not the only one who gets excited about these things! 

Thanks for the wishes everyone! It is already a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything's Working (that's scary!)*
> 
> Sometimes we plan things and they actually work out like they are supposed to. When that happens, it can be puzzling and confusing.
> 
> Have I finally found the 'magic formula' to make things work? Humm . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cutting. (And cutting and cutting some more) It wasn't a bad thing. In fact it felt really good to be at the saw. As I watched the piles of wood grow I felt a great sense of accomplishment. While I was working, my little Canon printer was humming in the background, spitting out page after page of the patterns that accompany the wood pieces. Everything was working how it was supposed to - including myself.
> 
> Some may look at cutting hundreds of pieces like I am doing as a 'chore.' But any real woodworker can tell you that making something - no matter how simple it is - from a piece of wood and bringing it to life is quite an exhilarating experience. Even these simple cutouts qualify. I thought about how they will soon be scattered all over the globe to be brought to life by being painted and hopefully cherished for generations and it gave me a sense of pride.
> 
> I really do love what I do.
> 
> I cut for most of the day and wrapped it up just after six. I could have probably gone on longer, but I didn't want to push it to the point where I would feel pushed too far. I finished the boots and the pumpkin cutouts, and now only have the hats to complete. I may be able to get them all done today, but it will be more likely that I will have an hour or so of cutting to do tomorrow, too. Even so, I am pleased at how quickly I am able to get the job done.
> 
> The DeWalt has worked wonderfully on this job. I find that it does cut through the simple lines faster, although it is quite a bit louder than the Excalibur. Once again, I am glad that I had this saw as a backup and I think I will be pulling it out for this kind of production work. I will still use the Excalibur saw for my daily sawing, as overall I do like it better, but the DeWalt works find for putting out large quantities of cutting quickly, as long as the pieces aren't too intricate. And I feel that by using the DeWalt for jobs such as this, it will save wear and tear on the Excalibur.
> 
> The part for the Excalibur (as expected) is not here yet. We expect it sometime next week. Customs can be funny though and I had a package sent recently that made it over the border in a couple days only to be held in customs for a week. They just do that sometimes. In the mean time this has been a good back up.
> 
> There isn't much to talk about on days such as these. It is one of those times when "everything is working" and you just thank your lucky stars that it is. I hope things continue this way for at least another day.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the woodworking and painting Moms out there. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


 I think thats why we volunter and geting sidetracked from time to time 
just becourse we love to make something with a proud note to ourself acomplished and finished 
I like Martyns word in the modern consumer society there is also something subversive about it.
deffently is true when you upcycling from a dumsterdive …. LOL
I like when I hear how the H… can you find out of making/repair this while looking at theres
jaw dropping heads …. LOL
it still amaze me again and again why people can´t fix a hinge or lengthen a powercord 
I gess it has something to do with the lack of learning to use a tool in childhood from there parrents
beside I see so many yuong that don´t even know to boil an egg 
and I wont even talk about the results I have seen when they try to cook a potfull of potatos …. :-(
I wont wonder if some one told me they know one that has used the washingmaschine on the 90 degreecelcius program to cook potatos

have a wonderfull day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Choices*

Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.

This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.

For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)

So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.

However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.

I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.

I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.

My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.

I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:










That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.

But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.

So what have I been doing?

I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.

But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.

Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.

I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.

It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.

So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.










I hope you all have a great Monday.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


Thanks always for the post. I try to read most of them. As you knwo I have purchased some patterns from your site, and some from others, and gotten some free ones. I think the main difference is when I started out free was good enough and at "my challange level". As I have gotten somewhat better I look for more and more challanging patterns. PLEASE keep producing some. I love most of your patterns. At the same time I understand making money. Have a great Monday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


Thanks, Jerrell:
I do appreciate your comments a lot. I keep telling Keith that people will come back for our quality. I hope that we can offer something that the free patterns can't. I think that people like you are a good example. It is good to have free stuff to get people going, but we both feel that our level of patterns is something that others won't mind paying a bit for. I hope you have a great day too. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


hi sheila

haven't been around to much lately
been reading some of your posts this morning here

this one today is very 'on track' for many of us 
that do woodworking as a living

your posts are always helpful
and you thoughts and clarity
help to make some of these decisions easier

i guess do what makes you happy
is a good place to work from

after all we do have to enjoy out lives too
and work is a big part of that

1/3 sleep
1/3 work
1/3 living

so basically
work is 1/2 of our total awake life
if it is a bore then we are below 50 %
of overall satisfaction in our lives

not a good return for all the effort

thanks for helping us to think clearer

have a good day too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


There are two paths that we can take in life, happiness and success. Sometimes, not always, they run side by side. Sometimes they are in completely opposite directions and that is when I believe we are most unhappy.

I am fortunate that I love what I do. I am also fortunate that I have found a way to make it work for me for the most part. I realize that my life choices are different from many. I don't think I need a lot to make me happy. Food. Shelter. Security. I don't need extravagant things or a huge bank account. Sure. It would be nice to not ever have to worry about money. If I had money I would just build a huge shop and offer lessons for woodworking of all kinds to anyone who wanted to join. Wouldn't that be fun!

Truth be told, I would do stuff pretty much the same as I am now. I don't ever see myself 'retiring' because what I do enriches my life so much, I wouldn't be alive without it. It is part of me that can't be separated.

I make many decisions with my heart, which isn't always a good thing. But I am learning to make enough good decisions with my head so that my heart gets to make some now and then. Does that make any sense? I hope so.

Take care and thanks for your insight David. I always appreciate it very much. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


I am mesmarized by those yummy lookin pies!! I do have the utmost respect for you, Keith, and all those woodworkers out there that do this to earn a living. Myself, and probably lotsa others do this as a hobby, pasttime, or for just somethin to stay busy. I'm sure it is hard a lotta times, and ez some of the times. But,either way, it is something I know ya'll have to stay with it. I appreciate all you bread-making woodworkers, and the hobbyists as well. Have a good day. Have a big-ole slice o that delicious lookin pie.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


OOOps… Excuse me… LOL


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


I love the quality of the patterns you make. The information in them is awesome, and knowing that there is a great person on the other end to help if I have a question is great. 
I have bought patterns from other people and been disappointed in the quality of the pattern and the instructions that might be required. I never hesitate to try something different if you have made the pattern, because I know that it will be explained really well. I also am happy to recommend you to everyone I know because of the quality of your work and customer service. 
Have fun in all of your directions, epically because I am rather enjoying your painting patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Choices. We all have them and make hundreds of them every day. Some are automatic and simple (do I want cream or milk in my coffee) while others can be more difficult and have a lasting impact on our lives or businesses.
> 
> This is especially true if you have your own business. While it may seem to be really glamorous and 'cool' to be able to make all the decisions regarding your future, sometimes it can get taxing. Some decisions aren't as easy to make as others and the right answer isn't always apparent. And the consequences of those decisions can be something that will have an impact on you or your business for a long time to come.
> 
> For those of you who read fairly regularly, you know that I have been branching out into some new areas regarding my business. While making scroll sawing and woodworking patterns is something I love to do, with all the free pattern sites and sharing of pattern through networking, it is a difficult area to make a real living at exclusively. However, doing it at the level that Keith and I choose to do it requires a full time commitment - from both of us. I often wonder how I used to do this by myself (Oh - I wasn't doing really well then!)
> 
> So in order to supplement our income from scroll sawing woodworking patterns, we each do additional things to fill in the gap. Keith is working on selling his pens and I am also designing and cutting decorative painting 'kits' where I provide the wood pieces and also the patterns for small projects. This allows both of us to still be creative and be involved in all aspects of the business.
> 
> However, these additional tasks naturally take away from our main objective - creating scroll saw patterns - and sometimes we have to pay the price in one area in order to advance in another.
> 
> I am thrilled that the painting kits are going so well. This is a traditionally slow season for the scroll saw business in general and this year is no exception. In looking at our records for the past several years, spring and summer seems to be the slowest time for us. People are tired of being cooped up all winter and with the additional outdoor chores and activities that the warm weather allows, many do not spend as much time in the shop. It is just a natural part of the business.
> 
> I thought this would be a great time to get some painting patterns and kits 'out there', as it would come at a time when things were sluggish anyway and I would be able to balance things out. I was really thrilled at the opportunity to be able to work in this area too, as I do love the painting aspect of creating as much as I do woodworking. I am also thrilled that my designs were so well-received and hope to continue to grow in that area. But something had to give.
> 
> My grandmother used to use the analogy that we are all like a pie. Where we spend our time is represented by a piece. The more we spend our time in something, the bigger the piece. The more we spread out our time to things, the smaller the pieces. But there is only one pie to give from and when it is gone, it is gone. Thus, we need to make choices.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend cutting the kits. I am just about done and only have an hour or so to finish up. The 200 patterns I need are all printed out and ready to package up too. (Kudos again to my little Canon Pixma printer! It printed 200 patterns flawlessly!) As I look at the pile of patterns and the piles of wood pieces, I feel very accomplished and happy. The last three days were well spent and I know that not only the quantity of work is there, but the quality of it is good too. Here is a picture of the pile of waste sheets from my weekend's cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack beside my stool are the 1/8" thick boards that I used to cut the pieces from. Even though I stacked them a couple of layers high, it is still a lot of boards.
> 
> But yesterday Keith informed me that today our deadline for one of our catalogs was due. This was (already) for the catalog that comes out in late August or early September. I am sorry to say that I only have a couple of things to offer them as new items.
> 
> So what have I been doing?
> 
> I immediately felt like I somehow failed in that area. Last year, we had probably 25 or 30 new things for this same catalog. I know Keith feels the same because he said as much to me. We just aren't working hard enough.
> 
> But realistically, we are doing what we need to do by diversifying into different areas of woodworking. There are very few people that are able to make a clear cut living by doing what we do. We knew that when we committed to our business. We are finding that it is not always clear which choices are the best for our business and which ones will ultimately not be a good use of our time. Only time will tell.
> 
> Do I regret branching out into the other areas? Absolutely not. I feel that in the long run it will only help the business stay solvent and prosperous. I look at the percentage that we need to give the catalog companies and there is part of me that would rather spend the time on my own site and my own distribution of my work. Little by little people are finding us and we are growing. We had our best year ever last fall. We hope to do even better this year and be able to top that with the addition of new patterns and kits.
> 
> I have a backup plan if I feel that I get too many of these kits ordered. I am just not ready to use it yet because frankly I still could use the income for myself. When things do get swamped though, there are others who I know I can depend on to cut these and ship them without me worrying about the precision or the quality. I just am not ready for that yet.
> 
> It is hard to feel bad about not having lots of new stuff to offer the wholesalers when the retail side of my business is still growing. Unfortunately, there is only one Sheila and one Keith and decisions have to be made as to where we will spend our time. Not knowing the outcome is part of the excitement and nature of the business. We knew that when we signed up.
> 
> So for now, we are just going to have to go on doing what we are doing. This deadline was a good checkpoint for us and a good chance for us to realize where our time was being spent. Not being able to contribute the amount of work to the catalog is not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows that we are working in other directions. However, it is certainly a reality check for us that we are collectively only one pie. We really need to decided who gets the biggest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday.


Thanks again! I like doing both too. It is hard to choose one over the other and I hope I never have to. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Up and Running*

I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.

The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.

I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.

Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.

When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:



















Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.

It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.

Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.

But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.

Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.

But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.

We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.

Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!

All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.

I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.

So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.

I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila;

Glad to hear you're up and running again. It's good to hear about GREAT customer service. All too we are quick to point out poor customer service, but fail to tell anyone when things are done exactly like we would wish.

I suspect you go to great extremes to "fix" any customer concerns, using the golden rule as your guide.

Well, happy cutting.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


Glad you are back runnin' of the saw you like best. As Lee said, "great customer service" is SO GOOD to fine. Many companies try to get by on less thinking people will accept it. I SAY NO!!!! Demand it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


Absolutely no complaints here. Ray at Seyco has a wonderful reputation for customer service. We consider that a major factor in our decision. I do recommend Seyco a lot, not only from my own personal experiences, but from what I have read from others who have dealt with him. He always goes the extra mile to make people happy. That means a lot!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


Beautiful. It's always nice to know that you are taken care of in an instance such as this. Looks like a good fix that will last & last


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


Good news, Sheila. Could you spare Keith to fix a few things on my flipsaw?


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


this is great sheila so glad all went smooth, i knew keith would have no problems, hey he could get a job with seco and be there main guy in charge of machine design and repair, well the commute would be a bit to long, well anyway glad all went well and things are running smooth again, have fun drilling today, im off to new adventures here, new projects ahead….grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Up and Running*
> 
> I finished all my cutting yesterday. There was a little more to do than I had originally thought, but it was certainly manageable for me to finish. I finished in the early afternoon with a decent part of the day left to do other things.
> 
> The next thing on the list was to tidy up the area where I was cutting and get everything back in order. While I cleaned in between sessions, I wanted to make sure that things were nice and fresh and everything was back to normal. It is important to keep up with the mess, as it can get away from us so easily. Especially in a small place such as ours.
> 
> I decided to take the rest of the day away from the noise of power tools and went on to stapling the patterns. While doing so, I though about how spending nearly $30 on the stapler I had was well worth the cost. All of these patterns were at least 16 pages, and a regular stapler had trouble going through the layers. It was a struggle on your hands, and it also looked sloppy and unprofessional when it frequently missed. Not to mention the time and aggravation of tediously picking out the spent staple. I never thought I would admit it, but $30 was a cheap price to pay to be able to zip through this job. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> 
> Before I was completely finished stapling, we received notice that the saw part was waiting for pick up at the post office. It was already getting later in the afternoon, so we promptly went to retrieve it. I was happy that it came so quickly. We had only reported the saw broken on the previous Friday and according to Ray at Seyco, he mailed the new part out that same day. A week for transport from something from Texas to Nova Scotia is really good. It couldn't have gotten here any quicker unless it was sent overnight.
> 
> When we opened the box, we saw that the part was slightly different than the old part. In the picture below, the top piece is the old piece that failed and the arm below is the new one that was sent. You could see that the failed pieces were now modified and the bolt that had broken was completely eliminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said he pre-set the piece to the proper length and it should just fit in fine. We were hopeful.
> 
> It took Keith about an hour to reassemble the saw. Apparently, when he disassembled it, he had taken apart a bit more than necessary to remove the part. That didn't seem to be a problem, as we were careful to keep all the pieces in a small dish so that nothing would be misplaced.
> 
> Usually I like getting involved with seeing how things work and putting things together. But this time I kind of stayed back, as when I was too close to things, it just seemed that I got in the way. Keith knew what he was doing and I let him work, remaining just close enough to kind of watch and get anything if he needed it. It was like watching a surgeon preform an operation on your child. After seeing all the pieces, I was hopeful that he remembered where everything went.
> 
> But after about an hour, I saw that he was replacing the final housing pieces. The dish that contained all the screws and parts was nearly empty, and I began to hope.
> 
> Finally he said he was done and when he plugged it in for the first time, I was anxious and apprehensive. I wasn't sure if it would grind or how far it would be off or even if it would work at all.
> 
> But work it did, and not only did it move freely, but it was quiet and humming.
> 
> We needed to do the usual initial adjustment by slightly turning the motor to fully minimize the front to back blade movement, but that just took a second to do. We were pros now.
> 
> Keith let me do the first test cut on it. I first used a 1/4" piece of oak. It cut perfectly and turned smoothly, without catching on the back. I then tried a thicker piece of MDF - a scrap from the Birthday sign that I made last week and I tried a pinpoint turn on the thicker material without it catching or chattering. It was fixed!
> 
> All is good in the world again! We immediately put it back into place and (for now) put the DeWalt out of the way. Keith has a backlog of three projects that he needs to cut. Between me doing my work and not having the 'good saw' to cut, he has been drawing every day and has held off cutting them. He will be the one to give it a good trial run, as the designs he created are quite intricate and will certainly test the saw fully.
> 
> I can't say enough for Ray and Seyco and the good service we received from them. With the piece, we had received step-by-step instructions (with many pictures) as to how to do the repair ourselves. As I stated before, Ray even offered to replace the saw if we chose to, but we declined, as we felt we would be able to get it working again. I don't think that there would have been anything he could have done better. These are after all, complicated machines. Stuff happens and they do break down with continuous use. I believe that is why it is so important to know that there is good customer service behind the products we are buying. Then when these things do happen, the answer is quick and efficient.
> 
> So it is back to my work today. I need to drill holes in the 2000+ pieces I just cut and get them packaged off to ship. That should keep me out of trouble for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


glad to see the spareparts have arived 
with a master mechanicsergeon at your side I don´t doubt a second you
had the oxygen ready in case he needed it to speed up the memerybank
as the good nurse you are, staying ready if you should asist 
before you put the old yelow back in its purse 
give it an overhoul with a little cleaning and oil the right places 
I think it deserve it 

Keith if Sheila is too boring today then have a walk in the forrest or at the beach 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Office Helper*

I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.

After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.

And so began my day.

I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.

Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working. 

I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.

Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.










Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.

I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.

Thank goodness for "Plan B."

Have a good day.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Office Helper*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.
> 
> After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.
> 
> And so began my day.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.
> 
> Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working.
> 
> I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.
> 
> Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.
> 
> I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.
> 
> Thank goodness for "Plan B."
> 
> Have a good day.


My cat, "abby" will come back in the computer room and loudly announce that she wants me in the living room area. If I have not yet paid her enough mind she will stand up and start patting me on the elbow. O the world of cats.

Going to try cutting today with some modified shop goggles. Took a black card to cover the right side and will try that way. I'll keep you pasted.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Office Helper*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.
> 
> After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.
> 
> And so began my day.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.
> 
> Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working.
> 
> I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.
> 
> Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.
> 
> I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.
> 
> Thank goodness for "Plan B."
> 
> Have a good day.


When I lived in Digby, Coco used to come right up and sit on the back of the saw table while I was cutting (no kidding!) I had it on a larger desk top then. It is funny how they need to be near us. But nice too.

I hope your cutting goes well today. Try not to push too hard or cut too long. Maybe short sessions would work best.

Take care, Jerrell

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Office Helper*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.
> 
> After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.
> 
> And so began my day.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.
> 
> Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working.
> 
> I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.
> 
> Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.
> 
> I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.
> 
> Thank goodness for "Plan B."
> 
> Have a good day.


well Mr pancakes sure has a wonderful office, with a great view, i didn't not see any office snacks for him though and as the workers comp man for all office cats in the world, i must ask you to make sure they have office snacks…next time you will get more then a verbal and i will be forces to take matters into my own hands…it wouldn't be pretty…..lol…......lol…....glad all is going well, what a stack you have there, im off to the big city today…have a good one…grizz


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *The Office Helper*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.
> 
> After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.
> 
> And so began my day.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.
> 
> Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working.
> 
> I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.
> 
> Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.
> 
> I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.
> 
> Thank goodness for "Plan B."
> 
> Have a good day.


such incredible animals…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Office Helper*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.
> 
> After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.
> 
> And so began my day.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.
> 
> Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working.
> 
> I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.
> 
> Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.
> 
> I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.
> 
> Thank goodness for "Plan B."
> 
> Have a good day.


so you find it tedius to be boring …. you better speakout , .... breakdown …. open your mouth
and confess …. you did fell asleep at the driil … I know I wuold

at least your cats stay on the table  our cat always sneak to jump up on my shoulders 
when I´m in the blue dress the he can sit allday long when I go around and look like I´m working 
in the shop or in the kitchengarden it doesn´t matter he sits there or lying wrapped around the neck
it does´t matter if I bend he just take a walk up and down the back 
and they say it isn´t a hard job to have a cat weighting only 4kg 
boy do I feel with combatsoldiers that walk around with 40 kg equiptment all day long

take care

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Office Helper*
> 
> I woke up this morning to the sound of the birds singing outside. There seems to be a family that decided to build a nest in the tall evergreen tree near the bottom of our steps right off the deck. The cats like that, as there is plenty of activity to entertain them from their window to the world.
> 
> After pouring my first cup of coffee, I looked outside to see why there was so much activity. There was more than normal, even for the birds and the cats were quite interested in what was going on. Apparently a small animal decided that they were going to raid the bag of garbage that I had left on the steps. The birds were gleeful as they fed on tidbits of garbage and were quite excited about it. I had been too lazy to walk the bag across the road to the bin and decided to leave it on the steps until the following day. Opportunity called much too loud for the creature to resist and it appeared he had a field day rummaging through the remains. It was quite the mess. Before the sleep was out of my eyes, I found myself out on the step in my jammies with a broom and dustpan in hand, tidying up. The cats were smirking as they watched me. I swear they were.
> 
> And so began my day.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday drilling holes in the 2000+ ornaments and packaging up the kits. I don't mind the drilling of the pieces, but it is quite mindless work and after an hour or so my mind begins to wander. At least the drill press was quieter than the saw, so we eventually had some background music playing. That helped to pass the time.
> 
> Keith was happy at the repaired scroll saw. He cut out two new plaques that he had drawn in the past couple of days while the saw was out of commission and I was using the back up for my own work. After several hours of cutting on it, we are happy to inform that it is indeed repaired and is working better than ever. You never know until you really give it a run, I suppose. The noise difference is amazing, and you could barely hear it above the drill press that I was using. If someone were to walk in on us, you would think that we were actually working.
> 
> I should be able to wrap up packaging the order today. I figure that it will take about four boxes to fit all the kits. My cat Pancakes has really missed me drawing and writing next to him on the couch. At one point yesterday, as I was sitting at the drill press and drilling hole after hole, he crept on to my lap and snuggled in, with his head resting on my arm. You would understand how unusual this is if you had seen how skittish he used to be around the vacuum or any other noisy tool. But here he was, almost sleeping in my lap as I drilled hole after hole after hole only inches away from him.
> 
> Later on, as I was packaging the kits up, he decided to come and help then too. I gave him his own 'office' which was one of the empty boxes, and he was content to sit there near me and supervise while I packed the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, he came to try to sit on my lap and check on me, but I gently nudged him away as I reached for the proper amount of pieces to include in each bag. Sometimes we don't need that much help.
> 
> I'll be happy to have this job under my belt so I can get on with where I was last week. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make a little extra and I think that the turnover time was good. And all was done with a backup saw.
> 
> Thank goodness for "Plan B."
> 
> Have a good day.


Yes, he must find me boring Dennis. For a while he was watching me as if saying "what are you doing??" He didn't really grasp the concept of why each piece needed a small hole in it. So he fell asleep. 

They are quite good companions. To them, we are their world. I truly enjoy having them around and I try to be patient - even when they insist on sitting on something that I need or batting it under the couch.

I would love to see a picture of your kitty when you have the chance.

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Call in the Cavalry!*

. . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!

I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.

I had to stop and take a breath and think.

I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?

I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!

I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.

Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.

So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.

While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.

It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.










I think I am ready!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


wow, that is wonderful , your third order, and this one is bigger then the last one isnt it, so how many bank accounts will you have to create to hold all this money…lol….....maybe a new car this year…or maybe some tools..yea..tools…...i think a bandsaw would be perfect…a 17 inch grizzly…....then a planner …..well and then you might want a big sander…yea, those are really nice , just from what i have heard…wow i could sit here and spend your money all day long….lol…....ok..ill go back to my shop and get to work, sure glad you have the Calvary….....have a great day…...


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


Well deserved success. Good that you could also let go enough to work it out.

Will you remember us all when you are rich and famous?


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


Congrats Sheila. Hope your business continues to grow. You deserve it.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


hmmm…. Thinking about which closet we should sacrifice for the 17" bandsaw… LOL


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


Glad to see your business take off like this. Hope it continues to grow! As for the bandsaw, Keith go for it!!
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


You guys are spending the money before the work is even done! LOL The rewards come AFTER the work! Remember?? . . .

(but it is nice to dream while you are sanding and cutting . . . ) 

Sheila


----------



## NateMeadows

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


Ma'am,

What I find to be so amazing and awesome is that your husband is so solidly behind you. THAT is a treasure and a true rarity I think. In this world of self centeredness its easy for each partner to only look out for their on goals and dreams. I don't know! Your man sounds like a great guy. Don't forget him or take him for granted as it is easy to do and I think you two will continue to be successful. I think you already know this. I offer this with the deepest humility and respect! I am very glad to here you are doing so well.

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


How RIGHT you are, Nate! I could never, ever in a million years ever accomplished what I do without the great support of Keith. I don't forget that for one second. We aren't married, but I have been married before and believe me, I know that not having the support of your partner is something that will cripple a business more than anyone could imagine. But I am glad you brought that point up because it gives me a chance to say once again how grateful I am to be working with such a talented and supportive man! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


*"Get'em up Scout… Hi Yo Silver… Away!"*


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


That is really great, Sheila.

I know it is also kind of scary, not knowing where it could lead. But, try to enjoy the knowledge of what you created is working, and all those times of doubt are being preven wro.

Enjoy the success.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


now that is big news you better be prepared for 10 000 peice ordrers next month ….. ))))
and that tent have to bee changed to two fourty foot chipcontainers …... LOL
ten years from now it wont surprice me if you have all on the island to work for you
and Emma Mærsk have to dock at the local harbour 
with fresh wood and take kits onbord again to destribuate all over the world 
(Emma Mærsk is proppebly the biggest containership in the world today )

go big as long as its funny for you to do but don´t stop designing ,painting and work with wood 
big best sellers can always be made by others … but the design can´t 

congrats once more

Keith you don´t have to sacrifise any closet ….. 
you hang a closet outside the house and cut through the wall ….. 

enjoy the moment 
Dennis


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


if you would like i can supply you with the toll free order line for grizzly, bandsaw on one side and planner on the other, its a rotating closet..like dennis said, you build out…and these tools spin around, you can do a whole row of these on the bedroom wall…i also can provide my designing services…lol…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


LOL! Don't encourage him, Bob! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


now you are talking Grizz just like the four sided rotating bookshelfs I have seen … genial idea … )


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Call in the Cavalry!*
> 
> . . . and as I sat there packing up the boxes with the 200 kits that I just finished cutting, an email popped up in my mail box. It appeared to be an order for another 250 kits!
> 
> I reread it just to be sure. Yes. That is exactly what it was. As I looked around at the filled boxes and tried to digest what I just read, I tried not to be overwhelmed. But I must admit that in that first moment of realization, I did feel a bit like I was in quick sand. After all, these kits were not even out the door yet and still had an hour or so of packaging.
> 
> I had to stop and take a breath and think.
> 
> I counted to ten. That helped. Then I started thinking. After all, this was a good thing, right?
> 
> I spent the next half hour or so figuring things out. I already had the wood. That was great. I had several reams of paper to print the patterns, but I would need some more. I had enough ink to get me through another run, but I would surely be running low by the end of it so I would need to order more of that too. And I would also need another batch of ziplock bags to hold the kits. Thank goodness that company delivers quickly!
> 
> I got my ducks in order and called for the bags and got them ordered. I believe they may have even been sent out yesterday, which would be great. They come from Ontario and Monday is a holiday here in Canada so I wouldn't have them until Tuesday. But that is OK. It will take me time to get things cut and printed.
> 
> Keith offered to make the run to Yarmouth to get paper and spray glue, and also to cut the wood into the 10" x 10" sheets. It was all stored at his parents and needed to be run through the table saw. While I had up to this point been doing most of these orders on my own, I came to the realization that it was time for me to call in the cavalry and accept some help. After all, we are a partnership. We have two saws. I need to get back to designing too. Having a partner to help with this order will be beneficial to both of us and really takes a lot of the pressure off of having to look at doing this mountain of work all on my own.
> 
> So the deal was made and we are both going to work on this order. I felt better already.
> 
> While Keith went and did the errands and cut the wood into manageable pieces, I finished packing up this order and began printing the new one. Things were humming.
> 
> It is great to see the business growing. In order to grow though, I knew that the day would come when I would no longer be able to do everything myself. That is just part of getting larger. I still need to have time to design and present new items in order to continue to grow and be successful. Accepting this and 'letting go' is part of that process. I have a wonderfully capable partner who is willing to help me. I only need to learn to accept help from the cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready!


Sheila,

It's wonderful to see such quality design and workmanship being truly appreciated. Congratulations!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrolling Time Two!*

If you would have been a fly on the wall here yesterday, you would have thought we were actually working! Things were really rolling here for most of the day. The printer was humming all day, spitting out page after page of patterns and all the while we were sanding, gluing and then ultimately scrolling out the pieces for the new kits.

Some time mid-morning the Purolator guy arrived to take the four boxes from the previous order out to be delivered. That was good because it made room for this order. I can't say that it wasn't kind of exciting. All in all it was actually fun and I enjoyed the day immensely. There is that moment when the adrenaline kicks in and you kind of hit a rhythm and everything clicks. It is a sweet moment.

I don't know if the difference was having someone else by my side working on the same project. I think that had a lot to do with it. I am so used to working on my own and even though both Keith and I are here on a daily basis working, we are usually focused on our own projects. It is somehow different when we are working toward the same goal. Better in many ways.

In looking at the pile of prepared boards that need to be cut, they are somehow not so intimidating because I know that I have someone who will help me. After getting through the last two large batches of work, I knew that if need be, I would be able to do it. But sharing the work and also the rewards to me makes things so much better. It is good on so many levels.

I truly appreciate Keith taking time away from his work to help. I think that he may have seen that this was starting to overwhelm me a bit and I am very grateful he wanted to help me tackle this order. I want to be able to keep designing these kinds of kits and knowing that I won't have to go it alone will play a big part in how much I am able to do. I do admit that when I received the order and the previous order was not even packed up yet, I felt a sense of dread. Not because I didn't want the kits to be successful, but because I was still not finished with what was in front of me and I felt I was losing control of things and falling behind. It was like jogging over a hill and thinking you are nearing the end of the race only to find a bigger hill on the other side. It was hard not to feel like I was sinking.

But as soon as Keith offered to go and get the paper and prepare the boards, I began to feel better and I once again was able to be excited about the good things that this meant. And they are good. This could really be a whole new avenue for the business to go. And it is doing something we like to do.

By lunch time we had all the boards prepped, the patterns printed and we were ready to start cutting. We spent the afternoon with two scroll saws going full speed and probably got about 1/3 of the cutting done. It was great. I was thinking how it was a 'happy accident' that we had the DeWalt saw here and while we were sorry that our Excalibur saw was out of commission for the week, we are happy that we have two saws to work in so we can really get this job done quickly.

I expect this order to be out the door by next Wednesday. Here in Canada, Monday is a holiday and the post office will be closed. I need to wait for my clear ziplock bags that I use to package the kits to arrive, as I didn't have enough to fill this order. Fortunately, the company I order from is in Ontario and ships very quickly. I was planning to reorder more anyway and I called them within an hour of receiving the new order. There is a slight possibility of them being here today, but it is more likely that they will arrive on Tuesday. But that is OK. Everything will be waiting to be packed by then.

I plan on cutting for most of the day today. I would like to nearly finish today or latest tomorrow, as I do have other things that need attention. I am sure with the help of Keith, we can accomplish that goal and soon have more new patterns available soon. There is so much to do. But it is a good place to be.

Have a great Friday!










"Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Time Two!*
> 
> If you would have been a fly on the wall here yesterday, you would have thought we were actually working! Things were really rolling here for most of the day. The printer was humming all day, spitting out page after page of patterns and all the while we were sanding, gluing and then ultimately scrolling out the pieces for the new kits.
> 
> Some time mid-morning the Purolator guy arrived to take the four boxes from the previous order out to be delivered. That was good because it made room for this order. I can't say that it wasn't kind of exciting. All in all it was actually fun and I enjoyed the day immensely. There is that moment when the adrenaline kicks in and you kind of hit a rhythm and everything clicks. It is a sweet moment.
> 
> I don't know if the difference was having someone else by my side working on the same project. I think that had a lot to do with it. I am so used to working on my own and even though both Keith and I are here on a daily basis working, we are usually focused on our own projects. It is somehow different when we are working toward the same goal. Better in many ways.
> 
> In looking at the pile of prepared boards that need to be cut, they are somehow not so intimidating because I know that I have someone who will help me. After getting through the last two large batches of work, I knew that if need be, I would be able to do it. But sharing the work and also the rewards to me makes things so much better. It is good on so many levels.
> 
> I truly appreciate Keith taking time away from his work to help. I think that he may have seen that this was starting to overwhelm me a bit and I am very grateful he wanted to help me tackle this order. I want to be able to keep designing these kinds of kits and knowing that I won't have to go it alone will play a big part in how much I am able to do. I do admit that when I received the order and the previous order was not even packed up yet, I felt a sense of dread. Not because I didn't want the kits to be successful, but because I was still not finished with what was in front of me and I felt I was losing control of things and falling behind. It was like jogging over a hill and thinking you are nearing the end of the race only to find a bigger hill on the other side. It was hard not to feel like I was sinking.
> 
> But as soon as Keith offered to go and get the paper and prepare the boards, I began to feel better and I once again was able to be excited about the good things that this meant. And they are good. This could really be a whole new avenue for the business to go. And it is doing something we like to do.
> 
> By lunch time we had all the boards prepped, the patterns printed and we were ready to start cutting. We spent the afternoon with two scroll saws going full speed and probably got about 1/3 of the cutting done. It was great. I was thinking how it was a 'happy accident' that we had the DeWalt saw here and while we were sorry that our Excalibur saw was out of commission for the week, we are happy that we have two saws to work in so we can really get this job done quickly.
> 
> I expect this order to be out the door by next Wednesday. Here in Canada, Monday is a holiday and the post office will be closed. I need to wait for my clear ziplock bags that I use to package the kits to arrive, as I didn't have enough to fill this order. Fortunately, the company I order from is in Ontario and ships very quickly. I was planning to reorder more anyway and I called them within an hour of receiving the new order. There is a slight possibility of them being here today, but it is more likely that they will arrive on Tuesday. But that is OK. Everything will be waiting to be packed by then.
> 
> I plan on cutting for most of the day today. I would like to nearly finish today or latest tomorrow, as I do have other things that need attention. I am sure with the help of Keith, we can accomplish that goal and soon have more new patterns available soon. There is so much to do. But it is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it." - Henry David Thoreau


I often find that if two people work together on the same job it gets done in less than half the time. Strange that but true.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Time Two!*
> 
> If you would have been a fly on the wall here yesterday, you would have thought we were actually working! Things were really rolling here for most of the day. The printer was humming all day, spitting out page after page of patterns and all the while we were sanding, gluing and then ultimately scrolling out the pieces for the new kits.
> 
> Some time mid-morning the Purolator guy arrived to take the four boxes from the previous order out to be delivered. That was good because it made room for this order. I can't say that it wasn't kind of exciting. All in all it was actually fun and I enjoyed the day immensely. There is that moment when the adrenaline kicks in and you kind of hit a rhythm and everything clicks. It is a sweet moment.
> 
> I don't know if the difference was having someone else by my side working on the same project. I think that had a lot to do with it. I am so used to working on my own and even though both Keith and I are here on a daily basis working, we are usually focused on our own projects. It is somehow different when we are working toward the same goal. Better in many ways.
> 
> In looking at the pile of prepared boards that need to be cut, they are somehow not so intimidating because I know that I have someone who will help me. After getting through the last two large batches of work, I knew that if need be, I would be able to do it. But sharing the work and also the rewards to me makes things so much better. It is good on so many levels.
> 
> I truly appreciate Keith taking time away from his work to help. I think that he may have seen that this was starting to overwhelm me a bit and I am very grateful he wanted to help me tackle this order. I want to be able to keep designing these kinds of kits and knowing that I won't have to go it alone will play a big part in how much I am able to do. I do admit that when I received the order and the previous order was not even packed up yet, I felt a sense of dread. Not because I didn't want the kits to be successful, but because I was still not finished with what was in front of me and I felt I was losing control of things and falling behind. It was like jogging over a hill and thinking you are nearing the end of the race only to find a bigger hill on the other side. It was hard not to feel like I was sinking.
> 
> But as soon as Keith offered to go and get the paper and prepare the boards, I began to feel better and I once again was able to be excited about the good things that this meant. And they are good. This could really be a whole new avenue for the business to go. And it is doing something we like to do.
> 
> By lunch time we had all the boards prepped, the patterns printed and we were ready to start cutting. We spent the afternoon with two scroll saws going full speed and probably got about 1/3 of the cutting done. It was great. I was thinking how it was a 'happy accident' that we had the DeWalt saw here and while we were sorry that our Excalibur saw was out of commission for the week, we are happy that we have two saws to work in so we can really get this job done quickly.
> 
> I expect this order to be out the door by next Wednesday. Here in Canada, Monday is a holiday and the post office will be closed. I need to wait for my clear ziplock bags that I use to package the kits to arrive, as I didn't have enough to fill this order. Fortunately, the company I order from is in Ontario and ships very quickly. I was planning to reorder more anyway and I called them within an hour of receiving the new order. There is a slight possibility of them being here today, but it is more likely that they will arrive on Tuesday. But that is OK. Everything will be waiting to be packed by then.
> 
> I plan on cutting for most of the day today. I would like to nearly finish today or latest tomorrow, as I do have other things that need attention. I am sure with the help of Keith, we can accomplish that goal and soon have more new patterns available soon. There is so much to do. But it is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it." - Henry David Thoreau


You & Keith sound like you run like a finely tuned engine. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Time Two!*
> 
> If you would have been a fly on the wall here yesterday, you would have thought we were actually working! Things were really rolling here for most of the day. The printer was humming all day, spitting out page after page of patterns and all the while we were sanding, gluing and then ultimately scrolling out the pieces for the new kits.
> 
> Some time mid-morning the Purolator guy arrived to take the four boxes from the previous order out to be delivered. That was good because it made room for this order. I can't say that it wasn't kind of exciting. All in all it was actually fun and I enjoyed the day immensely. There is that moment when the adrenaline kicks in and you kind of hit a rhythm and everything clicks. It is a sweet moment.
> 
> I don't know if the difference was having someone else by my side working on the same project. I think that had a lot to do with it. I am so used to working on my own and even though both Keith and I are here on a daily basis working, we are usually focused on our own projects. It is somehow different when we are working toward the same goal. Better in many ways.
> 
> In looking at the pile of prepared boards that need to be cut, they are somehow not so intimidating because I know that I have someone who will help me. After getting through the last two large batches of work, I knew that if need be, I would be able to do it. But sharing the work and also the rewards to me makes things so much better. It is good on so many levels.
> 
> I truly appreciate Keith taking time away from his work to help. I think that he may have seen that this was starting to overwhelm me a bit and I am very grateful he wanted to help me tackle this order. I want to be able to keep designing these kinds of kits and knowing that I won't have to go it alone will play a big part in how much I am able to do. I do admit that when I received the order and the previous order was not even packed up yet, I felt a sense of dread. Not because I didn't want the kits to be successful, but because I was still not finished with what was in front of me and I felt I was losing control of things and falling behind. It was like jogging over a hill and thinking you are nearing the end of the race only to find a bigger hill on the other side. It was hard not to feel like I was sinking.
> 
> But as soon as Keith offered to go and get the paper and prepare the boards, I began to feel better and I once again was able to be excited about the good things that this meant. And they are good. This could really be a whole new avenue for the business to go. And it is doing something we like to do.
> 
> By lunch time we had all the boards prepped, the patterns printed and we were ready to start cutting. We spent the afternoon with two scroll saws going full speed and probably got about 1/3 of the cutting done. It was great. I was thinking how it was a 'happy accident' that we had the DeWalt saw here and while we were sorry that our Excalibur saw was out of commission for the week, we are happy that we have two saws to work in so we can really get this job done quickly.
> 
> I expect this order to be out the door by next Wednesday. Here in Canada, Monday is a holiday and the post office will be closed. I need to wait for my clear ziplock bags that I use to package the kits to arrive, as I didn't have enough to fill this order. Fortunately, the company I order from is in Ontario and ships very quickly. I was planning to reorder more anyway and I called them within an hour of receiving the new order. There is a slight possibility of them being here today, but it is more likely that they will arrive on Tuesday. But that is OK. Everything will be waiting to be packed by then.
> 
> I plan on cutting for most of the day today. I would like to nearly finish today or latest tomorrow, as I do have other things that need attention. I am sure with the help of Keith, we can accomplish that goal and soon have more new patterns available soon. There is so much to do. But it is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it." - Henry David Thoreau


don´t forget to celebrate with either a cake or a glass of wine with a good meal 
right after the cutting this time …. after all its a good job done and you have to 
after every litle succes …. too often people forget to do it … 
remember there is no one ells around to pad both of you on the shoulder 

its a good day, no matter how little it seems we have done , when we get a good rythme in the work 
and if we have the right piece of musik ready that just fits the work rythme its even better

enjoy the dust today 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Time Two!*
> 
> If you would have been a fly on the wall here yesterday, you would have thought we were actually working! Things were really rolling here for most of the day. The printer was humming all day, spitting out page after page of patterns and all the while we were sanding, gluing and then ultimately scrolling out the pieces for the new kits.
> 
> Some time mid-morning the Purolator guy arrived to take the four boxes from the previous order out to be delivered. That was good because it made room for this order. I can't say that it wasn't kind of exciting. All in all it was actually fun and I enjoyed the day immensely. There is that moment when the adrenaline kicks in and you kind of hit a rhythm and everything clicks. It is a sweet moment.
> 
> I don't know if the difference was having someone else by my side working on the same project. I think that had a lot to do with it. I am so used to working on my own and even though both Keith and I are here on a daily basis working, we are usually focused on our own projects. It is somehow different when we are working toward the same goal. Better in many ways.
> 
> In looking at the pile of prepared boards that need to be cut, they are somehow not so intimidating because I know that I have someone who will help me. After getting through the last two large batches of work, I knew that if need be, I would be able to do it. But sharing the work and also the rewards to me makes things so much better. It is good on so many levels.
> 
> I truly appreciate Keith taking time away from his work to help. I think that he may have seen that this was starting to overwhelm me a bit and I am very grateful he wanted to help me tackle this order. I want to be able to keep designing these kinds of kits and knowing that I won't have to go it alone will play a big part in how much I am able to do. I do admit that when I received the order and the previous order was not even packed up yet, I felt a sense of dread. Not because I didn't want the kits to be successful, but because I was still not finished with what was in front of me and I felt I was losing control of things and falling behind. It was like jogging over a hill and thinking you are nearing the end of the race only to find a bigger hill on the other side. It was hard not to feel like I was sinking.
> 
> But as soon as Keith offered to go and get the paper and prepare the boards, I began to feel better and I once again was able to be excited about the good things that this meant. And they are good. This could really be a whole new avenue for the business to go. And it is doing something we like to do.
> 
> By lunch time we had all the boards prepped, the patterns printed and we were ready to start cutting. We spent the afternoon with two scroll saws going full speed and probably got about 1/3 of the cutting done. It was great. I was thinking how it was a 'happy accident' that we had the DeWalt saw here and while we were sorry that our Excalibur saw was out of commission for the week, we are happy that we have two saws to work in so we can really get this job done quickly.
> 
> I expect this order to be out the door by next Wednesday. Here in Canada, Monday is a holiday and the post office will be closed. I need to wait for my clear ziplock bags that I use to package the kits to arrive, as I didn't have enough to fill this order. Fortunately, the company I order from is in Ontario and ships very quickly. I was planning to reorder more anyway and I called them within an hour of receiving the new order. There is a slight possibility of them being here today, but it is more likely that they will arrive on Tuesday. But that is OK. Everything will be waiting to be packed by then.
> 
> I plan on cutting for most of the day today. I would like to nearly finish today or latest tomorrow, as I do have other things that need attention. I am sure with the help of Keith, we can accomplish that goal and soon have more new patterns available soon. There is so much to do. But it is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it." - Henry David Thoreau


I want to thank you guys for the cheers. I wasn't on the computer much yesterday, but reading the supportive comments is great motivation.

Martyn - you are correct. It does seem like this is getting finished in record time. Keith and I are both pretty competitive and we kind of challenge each other to see who gets done with their sheet the fastest. I have the faster saw, but he tilted the motor or the Excalibur slightly so it would cut a little more aggressively and it put him into turbo mode too. We are pretty much head to head with cutting sheets and the time is going by very quickly.

Roger - you wouldn't believe it if you saw it! The pieces are piling up fast!

Dennis - we took your advice and had a dinner out last night. A well-deserved treat after a day's work. It felt good to sit and let someone else do the cooking. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Time Two!*
> 
> If you would have been a fly on the wall here yesterday, you would have thought we were actually working! Things were really rolling here for most of the day. The printer was humming all day, spitting out page after page of patterns and all the while we were sanding, gluing and then ultimately scrolling out the pieces for the new kits.
> 
> Some time mid-morning the Purolator guy arrived to take the four boxes from the previous order out to be delivered. That was good because it made room for this order. I can't say that it wasn't kind of exciting. All in all it was actually fun and I enjoyed the day immensely. There is that moment when the adrenaline kicks in and you kind of hit a rhythm and everything clicks. It is a sweet moment.
> 
> I don't know if the difference was having someone else by my side working on the same project. I think that had a lot to do with it. I am so used to working on my own and even though both Keith and I are here on a daily basis working, we are usually focused on our own projects. It is somehow different when we are working toward the same goal. Better in many ways.
> 
> In looking at the pile of prepared boards that need to be cut, they are somehow not so intimidating because I know that I have someone who will help me. After getting through the last two large batches of work, I knew that if need be, I would be able to do it. But sharing the work and also the rewards to me makes things so much better. It is good on so many levels.
> 
> I truly appreciate Keith taking time away from his work to help. I think that he may have seen that this was starting to overwhelm me a bit and I am very grateful he wanted to help me tackle this order. I want to be able to keep designing these kinds of kits and knowing that I won't have to go it alone will play a big part in how much I am able to do. I do admit that when I received the order and the previous order was not even packed up yet, I felt a sense of dread. Not because I didn't want the kits to be successful, but because I was still not finished with what was in front of me and I felt I was losing control of things and falling behind. It was like jogging over a hill and thinking you are nearing the end of the race only to find a bigger hill on the other side. It was hard not to feel like I was sinking.
> 
> But as soon as Keith offered to go and get the paper and prepare the boards, I began to feel better and I once again was able to be excited about the good things that this meant. And they are good. This could really be a whole new avenue for the business to go. And it is doing something we like to do.
> 
> By lunch time we had all the boards prepped, the patterns printed and we were ready to start cutting. We spent the afternoon with two scroll saws going full speed and probably got about 1/3 of the cutting done. It was great. I was thinking how it was a 'happy accident' that we had the DeWalt saw here and while we were sorry that our Excalibur saw was out of commission for the week, we are happy that we have two saws to work in so we can really get this job done quickly.
> 
> I expect this order to be out the door by next Wednesday. Here in Canada, Monday is a holiday and the post office will be closed. I need to wait for my clear ziplock bags that I use to package the kits to arrive, as I didn't have enough to fill this order. Fortunately, the company I order from is in Ontario and ships very quickly. I was planning to reorder more anyway and I called them within an hour of receiving the new order. There is a slight possibility of them being here today, but it is more likely that they will arrive on Tuesday. But that is OK. Everything will be waiting to be packed by then.
> 
> I plan on cutting for most of the day today. I would like to nearly finish today or latest tomorrow, as I do have other things that need attention. I am sure with the help of Keith, we can accomplish that goal and soon have more new patterns available soon. There is so much to do. But it is a good place to be.
> 
> Have a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it." - Henry David Thoreau


)

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Carpe diem*

Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.

Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.

I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.

But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.

I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.

I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.

So here is the plan . . .

We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this. 

I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.

After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.

All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.

I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.

Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.










But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.

Thank you so much.

I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
Pat Buckley


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


Keith is owed some warm hugs and kisses! (Not hard to do!) ;-)


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


yea, shelia and your the one who has to give them, right keith…, im sure glad you both could work on this together, and it went so quick…isnt this what you would call easy money….lol…....have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


Well, guys - we finished all the cutting. Three days and 3200 pieces. Not too shabby!  It sure is a lot more fun to have someone else to do things with. Hugs and kisses all around!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


*Sheila..*. you just love to be cutting up all the time…
Don't you? LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley












I try to smile every day, Joe! It sure makes life a lot easier! 

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


Sheila,

It is a wonderful thing to have a compatible partner! I would never try to do a project like that with Julie, but she and I can collaborate well in our areas of expertise. She is the professional musician and I am the amatuer (but shhhh don't tell her, but I made more playing in the band than she made playing in the orchestra and teaching this year). We never try to collaborate on music because playing (and singing) bass in a country gospel band is so far from playing viola in a quartet and symphony that you are barely in the same county. I am glad the order went out and you are back to the design work.

I seem to be just missing your morning posts so I have been mostly lurking recently.

The garden is mostly in and the great garage cleanup is almost done and the kitchen remodel is now heating up so I am not bored, let alone that I have to go to the office every day to write programs so I can earn my daily bread.

This is Leo, who is now in kitty heaven:


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


We do pretty well together, Ham. We do have our moments, but for the most part, we are respectful of each other and when we don't see eye to eye on things, we find a way to compromise. And on the rare occasion when that is difficult, we just agree to disagree. I think the most important part of getting along and working and spending so much time together is communication. Talking things out is far better than holding ill feelings inside and letting them fester. We do spend a lot of time together and most people say it would drive them crazy. But we each also have our own individual goals and interests and we encourage each other to pursue them. That way neither one of us feels like we are not being supported. It may not work for everyone, but it does work for us.

You certainly sound like you have a lot on your plate. Kitchen renovation is not always fun. I am sure it will be worth it though. I am happy you are able to stop in from time to time to see what I am up to. It is nice to hear from you. 

Your Leo is magnificent! He looks like he has some Maine ******************** cat in him. I am sorry he isn't with you anymore, but I am sure you gave him a good life while he was. You know how much I consider my pets part of my life. It would be pretty sad without them.

You have a wonderful Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


I know you will open that door, (one of many), and boldly go where no one has gone….. hummmm, sounds familiar, where have I heard that… Carry on Sheila & Keith, carry on


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Carpe diem*
> 
> Well, we are in the home stretch of completing this order. After only two short days of working, we can tuck it under our belts and wrap it up. It's a great feeling to look at the piles of pieces and see how much we accomplished in such a short time. It feels good to me, and I hope it does to Keith, too.
> 
> Working together like this is something that is new to us. While we are partners, we are usually each working on our own individual projects, which are at different stages more so than not and we more or less work side by side. But working on the same order is something that we don't do very often, and it is good to see that we are compatible in that way too. I realize that this isn't always the case with two people, but it certainly appears to be so here.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I think that this is a great answer for growing this part of the business. I must admit, when I first received the order two days ago and the previous order wasn't even out the door yet, I was beginning to worry. Yes, I wanted to be successful, but I knew how hard I had worked up to that point, almost pushing myself to the limit, and saying I was beginning to feel a bit 'overwhelmed' would be an understatement to say the least.
> 
> But I also realize that this burst of activity will soon end, and then I need to rely on the longer term things to sustain my business, like wholesale and holiday patterns. It is a delicate balance to keep all the animals fed. And if I let one starve, it won't be there for me later on when I need it and could make it a very long winter for me.
> 
> I am also thinking in the back of my mind about the next items that I would want to do for Artist's Club. Especially since I have found such success there at the moment. I need to strike while the iron is hot and they have a good taste in their mouth of what I can offer them and I don't want to lose that momentum. With the Christmas and Holiday season deadlines coming up quickly, I realize that I need to get at least one set (if not two) to them for consideration in their catalog. I have probably four or five ideas to develop, and need to get on that as soon as possible while my items are still selling well there.
> 
> I also need to get back to my own designing for the scroll saw patterns. I left the birthday add on for the calendar project hanging in the balance and the birthday word pieces not quite complete. People have shown interest in both of those projects and I need to write the instructions and make the packets so I can add them on the site.
> 
> So here is the plan . . .
> 
> We have about three hours of cutting left to do today. Believe it or not, the pieces for the 250 kits will be done. I am still printing the patterns, as I have been doing for the past two days and they should also be done later on today. I had ordered more ink on Wednesday afternoon - just in case - and I couldn't believe it arrived already yesterday. I am happy I did because I would have just had enough black to finish this job and would have been running low on it. I have plenty now for several more orders like this.
> 
> I am waiting on the clear ziplock bags that I package the kits in. I have only about 100 and need 250. This company is also very reliable and they were supposed to be shipped on Wednesday, the same day I ordered from them. We have a holiday here on Monday (Victoria Day) and everything is closed so the earliest I will get them is on Tuesday. That's OK though - I will be able to switch gears and do other things in the mean time.
> 
> After the cutting today, I only need to drill the holes in the pieces. This typically takes about three hours for this amount of pieces. I am thinking that I will take the day off on Sunday and drill on Monday. This will give me a break and a chance to work on the patterns and the update for the site over the weekend. And if I get time I will work on the new projects too.
> 
> All in all the turnover on this order will have been about four business days. If it weren't for the holiday in there, it would have shipped on Tuesday. Considering the quantity (and quality) of the work, it isn't really too bad.
> 
> I am very happy that Keith wanted to help me with this. It made all the difference in the world. Not only physically, but also my mindset was different knowing that someone was there in the trenches with me working for the same goal. I realize that sometimes partnerships don't work. I have had several that haven't worked for one reason or another. But sometimes you are able to find two people who are in tuned with each other and there is no issues with egos or things of that nature and you are able to work together to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Because of this I am very optimistic that things will continue to look up. It has so far been a long journey to get to this point. But there is still a long path ahead of us and I am excited to see what is behind each new door of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether what is behind those doors is good or bad, I know I won't have to face them all alone. I have my partner, and you my friends here by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I believe that I am only at a beginning, only knocking at a door, and I believe that the best is yet to come. -
> Pat Buckley


*I agree…*

*Communication is extremely important…*

Without it, about all you have left is Mind reading… which is not very reliable for most of us… LOL

It's nice to know what the other is really thinking about… especially when working together. LOL

Have a good one!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Regrouping*

What a beautiful Sunday morning it is! The temperature is cool, the sun is shining and there is a soft and gentle breeze. It is so quiet and peaceful, I can hear the river across the road. Even the birds are quiet this morning, with only one mourning dove cooing periodically. It is certainly going to be a wonderful day.

We finished cutting the pieces yesterday for the 250 kits. As expected, it only took a couple of hours and we were finished by dinner time. We made a kind of game of it, with both Keith and I seeing who could cut their piece faster. Both of us have high standards for accuracy, so we didn't let things get sloppy, but the friendly competition made the work kind of fun, and the time passed quickly and the pieces piled up.

I am going to be diplomatic and say we both came out about even. I had the more aggressive saw, which was to my advantage, but I also removed the pattern pieces as I cut, so that slowed me down a bit. In between pieces, we took turns running the shop vac, keeping everything much cleaner than you would think. Staying on top of the mess took only a few seconds but the result was profound.

When we were done, we spent half an hour or so cleaning. We bagged up and removed all the scraps, boxed all the pieces up neatly and vacuumed and dusted everything from the floors to the ceiling to the tops of the kitchen cabinets. Yes - it is much cleaner than you could imagine and if anyone were to walk in for dinner, they would never have known that we cut 3200 pieces of wood here over the last three days. I am proud.

There are ways to make things work if you have a will to do so. I think the most important thing that helps keep our place clean is that we really do try to minimize clutter. Before this recent marathon of cutting, I cleared all that I could from the kitchen counters. That left little to collect the dust and made the clean up a breeze. A quick vac with the shop vac and a wipe down of the counters and they were good to go in literally minutes from being done. By stopping every 20 minutes or so (each time I finished a 10" x 10" sheet of about a dozen ornaments) and running the vac around the saw and floor, it kept my work area clean and made for a pleasant environment. Then if I had to make a trip to the washroom or to change the paper in the printer, I wasn't dragging the mess with me. It just makes sense.

I receive lots of letters and notes asking how we manage to keep things clean while we are doing woodworking in our living space, but I can honestly say that it is probably cleaner here when we do our cutting than when we do not. Keeping up after thing is really the key. It takes only a few seconds and makes a huge difference.

After dinner I kind of just relaxed and fooled around on the computer for a bit. I know I have stuff to do, but I needed to take a breath and regroup after the marathon of cutting. It was good to sit with the various cats in my lap (they took turns) and just read the news and watch a show. Usually I am multi-tasking, but I didn't feel like doing so last night. I think we earned a 'night off.'

Today I will be working on writing patterns and also catching up on posting my receipts. I have been pretty good keeping up with my finances so that next year at tax time it would take little effort to get things in order. That is one thing about the business growing that commands my attention. I don't want to be behind on that.

We still need to drill the holes in the 3200 pieces, but I think I will save that until tomorrow. We can't even begin to pack the kits up until Tuesday the earliest when the packaging bags will arrive. It will be good to focus on something else for today and move the other piles in a positive direction. The important part is that the cutting is done, and the patterns are just about done printing. We are well on our way to getting this order out.

I know I am going to enjoy the day today. I can work at a leisurely pace and not feel pressured by anything. Perhaps we can even try to take a walk in the woods, as it has been a while since we have done that I am sorry to say. I want to enjoy the beauty of the day while I have the chance to take a breath. After all, that is what makes life so good, isn't it?

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Regrouping*
> 
> What a beautiful Sunday morning it is! The temperature is cool, the sun is shining and there is a soft and gentle breeze. It is so quiet and peaceful, I can hear the river across the road. Even the birds are quiet this morning, with only one mourning dove cooing periodically. It is certainly going to be a wonderful day.
> 
> We finished cutting the pieces yesterday for the 250 kits. As expected, it only took a couple of hours and we were finished by dinner time. We made a kind of game of it, with both Keith and I seeing who could cut their piece faster. Both of us have high standards for accuracy, so we didn't let things get sloppy, but the friendly competition made the work kind of fun, and the time passed quickly and the pieces piled up.
> 
> I am going to be diplomatic and say we both came out about even. I had the more aggressive saw, which was to my advantage, but I also removed the pattern pieces as I cut, so that slowed me down a bit. In between pieces, we took turns running the shop vac, keeping everything much cleaner than you would think. Staying on top of the mess took only a few seconds but the result was profound.
> 
> When we were done, we spent half an hour or so cleaning. We bagged up and removed all the scraps, boxed all the pieces up neatly and vacuumed and dusted everything from the floors to the ceiling to the tops of the kitchen cabinets. Yes - it is much cleaner than you could imagine and if anyone were to walk in for dinner, they would never have known that we cut 3200 pieces of wood here over the last three days. I am proud.
> 
> There are ways to make things work if you have a will to do so. I think the most important thing that helps keep our place clean is that we really do try to minimize clutter. Before this recent marathon of cutting, I cleared all that I could from the kitchen counters. That left little to collect the dust and made the clean up a breeze. A quick vac with the shop vac and a wipe down of the counters and they were good to go in literally minutes from being done. By stopping every 20 minutes or so (each time I finished a 10" x 10" sheet of about a dozen ornaments) and running the vac around the saw and floor, it kept my work area clean and made for a pleasant environment. Then if I had to make a trip to the washroom or to change the paper in the printer, I wasn't dragging the mess with me. It just makes sense.
> 
> I receive lots of letters and notes asking how we manage to keep things clean while we are doing woodworking in our living space, but I can honestly say that it is probably cleaner here when we do our cutting than when we do not. Keeping up after thing is really the key. It takes only a few seconds and makes a huge difference.
> 
> After dinner I kind of just relaxed and fooled around on the computer for a bit. I know I have stuff to do, but I needed to take a breath and regroup after the marathon of cutting. It was good to sit with the various cats in my lap (they took turns) and just read the news and watch a show. Usually I am multi-tasking, but I didn't feel like doing so last night. I think we earned a 'night off.'
> 
> Today I will be working on writing patterns and also catching up on posting my receipts. I have been pretty good keeping up with my finances so that next year at tax time it would take little effort to get things in order. That is one thing about the business growing that commands my attention. I don't want to be behind on that.
> 
> We still need to drill the holes in the 3200 pieces, but I think I will save that until tomorrow. We can't even begin to pack the kits up until Tuesday the earliest when the packaging bags will arrive. It will be good to focus on something else for today and move the other piles in a positive direction. The important part is that the cutting is done, and the patterns are just about done printing. We are well on our way to getting this order out.
> 
> I know I am going to enjoy the day today. I can work at a leisurely pace and not feel pressured by anything. Perhaps we can even try to take a walk in the woods, as it has been a while since we have done that I am sorry to say. I want to enjoy the beauty of the day while I have the chance to take a breath. After all, that is what makes life so good, isn't it?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today!


I didn´t dare to make the surgestion of a compettion ysterday though I knew 
the human race can´t make the same thing without doing it automaticly 
though they don´t want to 
that is what the factorys have relied on the last few hundred years 
and before that the master of the different trades that imployed people … 
that will be quite a bach tommorow to boring 
after that I think you and keith deserve a half day on the beach with a full picnicbasket

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Regrouping*
> 
> What a beautiful Sunday morning it is! The temperature is cool, the sun is shining and there is a soft and gentle breeze. It is so quiet and peaceful, I can hear the river across the road. Even the birds are quiet this morning, with only one mourning dove cooing periodically. It is certainly going to be a wonderful day.
> 
> We finished cutting the pieces yesterday for the 250 kits. As expected, it only took a couple of hours and we were finished by dinner time. We made a kind of game of it, with both Keith and I seeing who could cut their piece faster. Both of us have high standards for accuracy, so we didn't let things get sloppy, but the friendly competition made the work kind of fun, and the time passed quickly and the pieces piled up.
> 
> I am going to be diplomatic and say we both came out about even. I had the more aggressive saw, which was to my advantage, but I also removed the pattern pieces as I cut, so that slowed me down a bit. In between pieces, we took turns running the shop vac, keeping everything much cleaner than you would think. Staying on top of the mess took only a few seconds but the result was profound.
> 
> When we were done, we spent half an hour or so cleaning. We bagged up and removed all the scraps, boxed all the pieces up neatly and vacuumed and dusted everything from the floors to the ceiling to the tops of the kitchen cabinets. Yes - it is much cleaner than you could imagine and if anyone were to walk in for dinner, they would never have known that we cut 3200 pieces of wood here over the last three days. I am proud.
> 
> There are ways to make things work if you have a will to do so. I think the most important thing that helps keep our place clean is that we really do try to minimize clutter. Before this recent marathon of cutting, I cleared all that I could from the kitchen counters. That left little to collect the dust and made the clean up a breeze. A quick vac with the shop vac and a wipe down of the counters and they were good to go in literally minutes from being done. By stopping every 20 minutes or so (each time I finished a 10" x 10" sheet of about a dozen ornaments) and running the vac around the saw and floor, it kept my work area clean and made for a pleasant environment. Then if I had to make a trip to the washroom or to change the paper in the printer, I wasn't dragging the mess with me. It just makes sense.
> 
> I receive lots of letters and notes asking how we manage to keep things clean while we are doing woodworking in our living space, but I can honestly say that it is probably cleaner here when we do our cutting than when we do not. Keeping up after thing is really the key. It takes only a few seconds and makes a huge difference.
> 
> After dinner I kind of just relaxed and fooled around on the computer for a bit. I know I have stuff to do, but I needed to take a breath and regroup after the marathon of cutting. It was good to sit with the various cats in my lap (they took turns) and just read the news and watch a show. Usually I am multi-tasking, but I didn't feel like doing so last night. I think we earned a 'night off.'
> 
> Today I will be working on writing patterns and also catching up on posting my receipts. I have been pretty good keeping up with my finances so that next year at tax time it would take little effort to get things in order. That is one thing about the business growing that commands my attention. I don't want to be behind on that.
> 
> We still need to drill the holes in the 3200 pieces, but I think I will save that until tomorrow. We can't even begin to pack the kits up until Tuesday the earliest when the packaging bags will arrive. It will be good to focus on something else for today and move the other piles in a positive direction. The important part is that the cutting is done, and the patterns are just about done printing. We are well on our way to getting this order out.
> 
> I know I am going to enjoy the day today. I can work at a leisurely pace and not feel pressured by anything. Perhaps we can even try to take a walk in the woods, as it has been a while since we have done that I am sorry to say. I want to enjoy the beauty of the day while I have the chance to take a breath. After all, that is what makes life so good, isn't it?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today!


Thanks Dennis - We did just that! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Which Direction First?*

Some days we just can't get up early enough. Today seems like one of those days. There is so much for me to get done today that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed as to what to do first. While these orders that I have been doing are very welcome, and I am truly grateful that I have had help with them, it seems like forever since I have taken care of the day to day tasks of the business.

I spent the first part of the morning catching up on the emails that were piling up in my mail box. I have finished with that and it is already getting to be much later than I anticipated. We are working on the site update today and getting things on that front done and then I need to finish writing the instructions and article for the holiday issue of the magazine. I have two projects and an article to work on there so looking at is can be a bit overwhelming.

I keep telling myself 'one thing at a time' and trying not to look at the big picture all at once, but sometimes it is difficult not to do so. In all this work that I am doing, there doesn't seem to be much that points to me making new patterns. How can that be? It seems like months ago when I worked on the birthday overlay for the calendar and word piece. Was it only a week or so?

We took a ride yesterday to the beach for an hour and grabbed a quick lunch at a little place near the water. We took our walk along the boardwalk, as it was a warm and beautiful day and I didn't want to let it pass without at least enjoying it for a bit. The total time we were away was under two hours, but it really felt good. I suppose that was our "weekend."

I am keeping this short today because I need to move on today. While I am glad that I am caught up on the mail, I still have a full plate in front of me of things that I need to get done before I can feel comfortable again. It is a holiday here in Canada (Victoria Day) and many things are closed so it will give me a chance to move ahead in other areas and perhaps catch up.

I wish you all a splendid Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction First?*
> 
> Some days we just can't get up early enough. Today seems like one of those days. There is so much for me to get done today that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed as to what to do first. While these orders that I have been doing are very welcome, and I am truly grateful that I have had help with them, it seems like forever since I have taken care of the day to day tasks of the business.
> 
> I spent the first part of the morning catching up on the emails that were piling up in my mail box. I have finished with that and it is already getting to be much later than I anticipated. We are working on the site update today and getting things on that front done and then I need to finish writing the instructions and article for the holiday issue of the magazine. I have two projects and an article to work on there so looking at is can be a bit overwhelming.
> 
> I keep telling myself 'one thing at a time' and trying not to look at the big picture all at once, but sometimes it is difficult not to do so. In all this work that I am doing, there doesn't seem to be much that points to me making new patterns. How can that be? It seems like months ago when I worked on the birthday overlay for the calendar and word piece. Was it only a week or so?
> 
> We took a ride yesterday to the beach for an hour and grabbed a quick lunch at a little place near the water. We took our walk along the boardwalk, as it was a warm and beautiful day and I didn't want to let it pass without at least enjoying it for a bit. The total time we were away was under two hours, but it really felt good. I suppose that was our "weekend."
> 
> I am keeping this short today because I need to move on today. While I am glad that I am caught up on the mail, I still have a full plate in front of me of things that I need to get done before I can feel comfortable again. It is a holiday here in Canada (Victoria Day) and many things are closed so it will give me a chance to move ahead in other areas and perhaps catch up.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid Monday!


I can relate to that look. I see it in the mirror a lot.  Happy Victoria Day as well


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Which Direction First?*
> 
> Some days we just can't get up early enough. Today seems like one of those days. There is so much for me to get done today that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed as to what to do first. While these orders that I have been doing are very welcome, and I am truly grateful that I have had help with them, it seems like forever since I have taken care of the day to day tasks of the business.
> 
> I spent the first part of the morning catching up on the emails that were piling up in my mail box. I have finished with that and it is already getting to be much later than I anticipated. We are working on the site update today and getting things on that front done and then I need to finish writing the instructions and article for the holiday issue of the magazine. I have two projects and an article to work on there so looking at is can be a bit overwhelming.
> 
> I keep telling myself 'one thing at a time' and trying not to look at the big picture all at once, but sometimes it is difficult not to do so. In all this work that I am doing, there doesn't seem to be much that points to me making new patterns. How can that be? It seems like months ago when I worked on the birthday overlay for the calendar and word piece. Was it only a week or so?
> 
> We took a ride yesterday to the beach for an hour and grabbed a quick lunch at a little place near the water. We took our walk along the boardwalk, as it was a warm and beautiful day and I didn't want to let it pass without at least enjoying it for a bit. The total time we were away was under two hours, but it really felt good. I suppose that was our "weekend."
> 
> I am keeping this short today because I need to move on today. While I am glad that I am caught up on the mail, I still have a full plate in front of me of things that I need to get done before I can feel comfortable again. It is a holiday here in Canada (Victoria Day) and many things are closed so it will give me a chance to move ahead in other areas and perhaps catch up.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid Monday!


as I remember it was only a two-four weeks ago you said you had enoff idea´s 
to the rest of the year to work on …. you better get back on that track and fast 
grab the notebook and see what you had in mind - go to the playroom and be creative 
with the same speed we had to be in the croquis (live-drawing class )
1 - 2 minuts per sketch 1 hour and see what you come up with maybee nothing 
but it will deffently get you back on track 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Keeping On Our Toes*

I made some headway yesterday on things, but I still need to remain focused. I realize that this is a time of opportunity for me and I don't want to let it pass me by. I suppose that puts a bit of pressure on me, but I am rather used to that and in some ways I think I even thrive on it. Sometimes my best work comes from being under the gun. We will just have to hope that this is one of those times.

I spent a good part of the day creating the pattern packet for the birthday calendar overlay pieces. It took a bit longer than I thought it should and I was wondering to myself if it wasn't because my mind was still thinking too far ahead to the other things that awaited my attention.

I did finish it up though and it came out nice. It offers a couple of different options of ways to finish the pieces and the explanations are complete, including some step by step pictures. I like putting pictures in patterns, as it really helps explain things properly and assists even the novice in understanding the process. I think that is important in keeping the hobby growing.

While I was doing that, Keith was writing a great article to add to the site on fine tuning the Excalibur scroll saw. Since he does much of the technical stuff, it is more his forte than mine. We frequently receive emails from customers who ask the same questions regarding optimizing the saw and minimizing the front to back motion of the blade. The article he wrote is clear and also includes several photographs to help people tune their saw to work to its best. We are offering it on our "Free Stuff" page of our site so that now when someone asks those questions, we are able to quickly refer them to the article to help them. The link to the article is here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/excalibur-tuning

Once again Keith is showing what a great asset he is to our business. I don't mean to harp on that, but it is especially during these busy times when I appreciate having a partner to help on a daily basis. This is by no means a 'one woman show' and once again without him, I am sure things wouldn't run nearly as smoothly.

While I was writing the pattern packet, I received an email which stated the deadline for the next submissions to the Artist's Club (the site that is doing so well selling my Halloween kits.) In order to have items considered for their September catalog, which will be filled with holiday and Christmas items, I need to have photographs to my contact by the middle of next week. I have a couple of ideas that are living in my head as to what I wanted to submit, and now is the time for me to push and get them to reality. I don't want to miss that cut off date and I need to click into high gear this next week and get these things done. No fooling around. I want to keep interest up in that area of my business and keep that line of communication open. I think that is extremely important.

Today I am expecting the ziplock bags to arrive. I will be able to check at the post office around noon or so. I obtained packing boxes yesterday and spent the evening packing up what I could using the bags I have on hand. After writing the article, Keith finished drilling the hanging holes in all the ornaments so they are waiting to be packed here too. If all goes as planned, this order will go out tomorrow. It will feel good to have another one under our belts.

I am going to work on completing the site update today. I only need to add a couple of products and change the sales and create the newsletter. We are also going to offer a special discount for our mailing list people to encourage them to get some patterns now. I like doing that from time to time, as it is kind of a bonus for them.

So it is a busy day ahead of us. But nothing that we can't handle. It actually feels good to have so many positive things going for us. And it keeps us on our toes.










Have a great day today!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping On Our Toes*
> 
> I made some headway yesterday on things, but I still need to remain focused. I realize that this is a time of opportunity for me and I don't want to let it pass me by. I suppose that puts a bit of pressure on me, but I am rather used to that and in some ways I think I even thrive on it. Sometimes my best work comes from being under the gun. We will just have to hope that this is one of those times.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day creating the pattern packet for the birthday calendar overlay pieces. It took a bit longer than I thought it should and I was wondering to myself if it wasn't because my mind was still thinking too far ahead to the other things that awaited my attention.
> 
> I did finish it up though and it came out nice. It offers a couple of different options of ways to finish the pieces and the explanations are complete, including some step by step pictures. I like putting pictures in patterns, as it really helps explain things properly and assists even the novice in understanding the process. I think that is important in keeping the hobby growing.
> 
> While I was doing that, Keith was writing a great article to add to the site on fine tuning the Excalibur scroll saw. Since he does much of the technical stuff, it is more his forte than mine. We frequently receive emails from customers who ask the same questions regarding optimizing the saw and minimizing the front to back motion of the blade. The article he wrote is clear and also includes several photographs to help people tune their saw to work to its best. We are offering it on our "Free Stuff" page of our site so that now when someone asks those questions, we are able to quickly refer them to the article to help them. The link to the article is here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/excalibur-tuning
> 
> Once again Keith is showing what a great asset he is to our business. I don't mean to harp on that, but it is especially during these busy times when I appreciate having a partner to help on a daily basis. This is by no means a 'one woman show' and once again without him, I am sure things wouldn't run nearly as smoothly.
> 
> While I was writing the pattern packet, I received an email which stated the deadline for the next submissions to the Artist's Club (the site that is doing so well selling my Halloween kits.) In order to have items considered for their September catalog, which will be filled with holiday and Christmas items, I need to have photographs to my contact by the middle of next week. I have a couple of ideas that are living in my head as to what I wanted to submit, and now is the time for me to push and get them to reality. I don't want to miss that cut off date and I need to click into high gear this next week and get these things done. No fooling around. I want to keep interest up in that area of my business and keep that line of communication open. I think that is extremely important.
> 
> Today I am expecting the ziplock bags to arrive. I will be able to check at the post office around noon or so. I obtained packing boxes yesterday and spent the evening packing up what I could using the bags I have on hand. After writing the article, Keith finished drilling the hanging holes in all the ornaments so they are waiting to be packed here too. If all goes as planned, this order will go out tomorrow. It will feel good to have another one under our belts.
> 
> I am going to work on completing the site update today. I only need to add a couple of products and change the sales and create the newsletter. We are also going to offer a special discount for our mailing list people to encourage them to get some patterns now. I like doing that from time to time, as it is kind of a bonus for them.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead of us. But nothing that we can't handle. It actually feels good to have so many positive things going for us. And it keeps us on our toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=I4569532259631742&pid=1.1........now your really on top of those toes…have a great day, and i hope for all to go smoothly today, cant wait to see your new idea that will go to the catalog..time for me to get myself out of a sticky situation…......yes, that means i have some glue ups to get done…lol…....happy day…....grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping On Our Toes*
> 
> I made some headway yesterday on things, but I still need to remain focused. I realize that this is a time of opportunity for me and I don't want to let it pass me by. I suppose that puts a bit of pressure on me, but I am rather used to that and in some ways I think I even thrive on it. Sometimes my best work comes from being under the gun. We will just have to hope that this is one of those times.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day creating the pattern packet for the birthday calendar overlay pieces. It took a bit longer than I thought it should and I was wondering to myself if it wasn't because my mind was still thinking too far ahead to the other things that awaited my attention.
> 
> I did finish it up though and it came out nice. It offers a couple of different options of ways to finish the pieces and the explanations are complete, including some step by step pictures. I like putting pictures in patterns, as it really helps explain things properly and assists even the novice in understanding the process. I think that is important in keeping the hobby growing.
> 
> While I was doing that, Keith was writing a great article to add to the site on fine tuning the Excalibur scroll saw. Since he does much of the technical stuff, it is more his forte than mine. We frequently receive emails from customers who ask the same questions regarding optimizing the saw and minimizing the front to back motion of the blade. The article he wrote is clear and also includes several photographs to help people tune their saw to work to its best. We are offering it on our "Free Stuff" page of our site so that now when someone asks those questions, we are able to quickly refer them to the article to help them. The link to the article is here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/excalibur-tuning
> 
> Once again Keith is showing what a great asset he is to our business. I don't mean to harp on that, but it is especially during these busy times when I appreciate having a partner to help on a daily basis. This is by no means a 'one woman show' and once again without him, I am sure things wouldn't run nearly as smoothly.
> 
> While I was writing the pattern packet, I received an email which stated the deadline for the next submissions to the Artist's Club (the site that is doing so well selling my Halloween kits.) In order to have items considered for their September catalog, which will be filled with holiday and Christmas items, I need to have photographs to my contact by the middle of next week. I have a couple of ideas that are living in my head as to what I wanted to submit, and now is the time for me to push and get them to reality. I don't want to miss that cut off date and I need to click into high gear this next week and get these things done. No fooling around. I want to keep interest up in that area of my business and keep that line of communication open. I think that is extremely important.
> 
> Today I am expecting the ziplock bags to arrive. I will be able to check at the post office around noon or so. I obtained packing boxes yesterday and spent the evening packing up what I could using the bags I have on hand. After writing the article, Keith finished drilling the hanging holes in all the ornaments so they are waiting to be packed here too. If all goes as planned, this order will go out tomorrow. It will feel good to have another one under our belts.
> 
> I am going to work on completing the site update today. I only need to add a couple of products and change the sales and create the newsletter. We are also going to offer a special discount for our mailing list people to encourage them to get some patterns now. I like doing that from time to time, as it is kind of a bonus for them.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead of us. But nothing that we can't handle. It actually feels good to have so many positive things going for us. And it keeps us on our toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


what a gracefull ballet cat 

I think making the setup/troubleshooting toturial on your site will 
generate more visiters to your site mabee not tommorow but ½-1 year
when the jungledrumms had time to send the message around the globe 
you will see it … not lightly wuold mean anything but it cuold be a little fun to 
add a counter on that part of the site …. LOL
making a toturial for the old yellow wuold be a + too for your site 
I´m pretty sure other sites will link to it over a short time

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping On Our Toes*
> 
> I made some headway yesterday on things, but I still need to remain focused. I realize that this is a time of opportunity for me and I don't want to let it pass me by. I suppose that puts a bit of pressure on me, but I am rather used to that and in some ways I think I even thrive on it. Sometimes my best work comes from being under the gun. We will just have to hope that this is one of those times.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day creating the pattern packet for the birthday calendar overlay pieces. It took a bit longer than I thought it should and I was wondering to myself if it wasn't because my mind was still thinking too far ahead to the other things that awaited my attention.
> 
> I did finish it up though and it came out nice. It offers a couple of different options of ways to finish the pieces and the explanations are complete, including some step by step pictures. I like putting pictures in patterns, as it really helps explain things properly and assists even the novice in understanding the process. I think that is important in keeping the hobby growing.
> 
> While I was doing that, Keith was writing a great article to add to the site on fine tuning the Excalibur scroll saw. Since he does much of the technical stuff, it is more his forte than mine. We frequently receive emails from customers who ask the same questions regarding optimizing the saw and minimizing the front to back motion of the blade. The article he wrote is clear and also includes several photographs to help people tune their saw to work to its best. We are offering it on our "Free Stuff" page of our site so that now when someone asks those questions, we are able to quickly refer them to the article to help them. The link to the article is here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/excalibur-tuning
> 
> Once again Keith is showing what a great asset he is to our business. I don't mean to harp on that, but it is especially during these busy times when I appreciate having a partner to help on a daily basis. This is by no means a 'one woman show' and once again without him, I am sure things wouldn't run nearly as smoothly.
> 
> While I was writing the pattern packet, I received an email which stated the deadline for the next submissions to the Artist's Club (the site that is doing so well selling my Halloween kits.) In order to have items considered for their September catalog, which will be filled with holiday and Christmas items, I need to have photographs to my contact by the middle of next week. I have a couple of ideas that are living in my head as to what I wanted to submit, and now is the time for me to push and get them to reality. I don't want to miss that cut off date and I need to click into high gear this next week and get these things done. No fooling around. I want to keep interest up in that area of my business and keep that line of communication open. I think that is extremely important.
> 
> Today I am expecting the ziplock bags to arrive. I will be able to check at the post office around noon or so. I obtained packing boxes yesterday and spent the evening packing up what I could using the bags I have on hand. After writing the article, Keith finished drilling the hanging holes in all the ornaments so they are waiting to be packed here too. If all goes as planned, this order will go out tomorrow. It will feel good to have another one under our belts.
> 
> I am going to work on completing the site update today. I only need to add a couple of products and change the sales and create the newsletter. We are also going to offer a special discount for our mailing list people to encourage them to get some patterns now. I like doing that from time to time, as it is kind of a bonus for them.
> 
> So it is a busy day ahead of us. But nothing that we can't handle. It actually feels good to have so many positive things going for us. And it keeps us on our toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks Bob!

Dennis - yes, I also think it will bring more people. We are looking into posting the tutorials that I did for the class here up there too. It would be nice for people that ask to refer them to our own site for the information. It all takes a bit of time though.  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Full Day*

Yesterday seemed to just fly by. I worked for the better part of the day on updating the site, and then I needed to pack up the large order to be mailed out today. Before I knew it, it was just about midnight when the last pieces were packed and ready to go.

It is good, as always, to see the order ready to go out the door. The previous order is still in transit, and hopefully it will arrive in Ohio soon.

There is much to do and I would be lying if I said I wasn't feeling a bit of pressure. Trying to do everything - and do it right - is somewhat challenging.

I will say something though - after sending out the newsletter and hearing from many of the customers, I do enjoy it very much. The people and the stories are friendly and so nice to talk to. I have the best customers in the world, I think.

I need to keep this short today, as I have to arrange for the pickup and get the garbage to the curb before I head to the gym. All things that need to be done early.

I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and be happy! 










I wish I was a glow worm,
A glow worm's never glum.
'Cos how can you be grumpy
When the sun shines out your bum!
~Author Unknown


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to just fly by. I worked for the better part of the day on updating the site, and then I needed to pack up the large order to be mailed out today. Before I knew it, it was just about midnight when the last pieces were packed and ready to go.
> 
> It is good, as always, to see the order ready to go out the door. The previous order is still in transit, and hopefully it will arrive in Ohio soon.
> 
> There is much to do and I would be lying if I said I wasn't feeling a bit of pressure. Trying to do everything - and do it right - is somewhat challenging.
> 
> I will say something though - after sending out the newsletter and hearing from many of the customers, I do enjoy it very much. The people and the stories are friendly and so nice to talk to. I have the best customers in the world, I think.
> 
> I need to keep this short today, as I have to arrange for the pickup and get the garbage to the curb before I head to the gym. All things that need to be done early.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a glow worm,
> A glow worm's never glum.
> 'Cos how can you be grumpy
> When the sun shines out your bum!
> ~Author Unknown


LOL, glow worm….. my girls had those when they were young. Yours looks very alive… haha


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to just fly by. I worked for the better part of the day on updating the site, and then I needed to pack up the large order to be mailed out today. Before I knew it, it was just about midnight when the last pieces were packed and ready to go.
> 
> It is good, as always, to see the order ready to go out the door. The previous order is still in transit, and hopefully it will arrive in Ohio soon.
> 
> There is much to do and I would be lying if I said I wasn't feeling a bit of pressure. Trying to do everything - and do it right - is somewhat challenging.
> 
> I will say something though - after sending out the newsletter and hearing from many of the customers, I do enjoy it very much. The people and the stories are friendly and so nice to talk to. I have the best customers in the world, I think.
> 
> I need to keep this short today, as I have to arrange for the pickup and get the garbage to the curb before I head to the gym. All things that need to be done early.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a glow worm,
> A glow worm's never glum.
> 'Cos how can you be grumpy
> When the sun shines out your bum!
> ~Author Unknown


My son did too, Roger! We have a picture of him and he was no bigger than the glow worm! Glad I made you smile today. It's a warm one here and I am longing for some snow (just kidding, but not really!)

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to just fly by. I worked for the better part of the day on updating the site, and then I needed to pack up the large order to be mailed out today. Before I knew it, it was just about midnight when the last pieces were packed and ready to go.
> 
> It is good, as always, to see the order ready to go out the door. The previous order is still in transit, and hopefully it will arrive in Ohio soon.
> 
> There is much to do and I would be lying if I said I wasn't feeling a bit of pressure. Trying to do everything - and do it right - is somewhat challenging.
> 
> I will say something though - after sending out the newsletter and hearing from many of the customers, I do enjoy it very much. The people and the stories are friendly and so nice to talk to. I have the best customers in the world, I think.
> 
> I need to keep this short today, as I have to arrange for the pickup and get the garbage to the curb before I head to the gym. All things that need to be done early.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a glow worm,
> A glow worm's never glum.
> 'Cos how can you be grumpy
> When the sun shines out your bum!
> ~Author Unknown


We had a white blue eyed Persian cat that was deaf and my 2 girls could do anything with him, dressing him in doll clothes and anything they wanted to put on him, he took it very gently! HOWEVER, let an adult try that and boy did we get clawed! He was very gentle if we don't try to dress him, guess he knew kids don't know any better?

What does this have to do with your post? Nothing, except the picture gave me flashbacks of that cat. Also once the neighbors' dog was barking at him and he didn't see the dog immediately but when he did, he just looked at the dog and I guess his not reacting to the barking made the dog think "Oh, Oh, maybe I bit off more than I can chew!" He tucked his tail between his legs and hightailed it out of the yard.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to just fly by. I worked for the better part of the day on updating the site, and then I needed to pack up the large order to be mailed out today. Before I knew it, it was just about midnight when the last pieces were packed and ready to go.
> 
> It is good, as always, to see the order ready to go out the door. The previous order is still in transit, and hopefully it will arrive in Ohio soon.
> 
> There is much to do and I would be lying if I said I wasn't feeling a bit of pressure. Trying to do everything - and do it right - is somewhat challenging.
> 
> I will say something though - after sending out the newsletter and hearing from many of the customers, I do enjoy it very much. The people and the stories are friendly and so nice to talk to. I have the best customers in the world, I think.
> 
> I need to keep this short today, as I have to arrange for the pickup and get the garbage to the curb before I head to the gym. All things that need to be done early.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Have fun and be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a glow worm,
> A glow worm's never glum.
> 'Cos how can you be grumpy
> When the sun shines out your bum!
> ~Author Unknown


Hi, Erwin:
I guess the kitty had nothing to do with my post anyway, except that I am happy and it went with the little poem.  It's a silly thing that I saw and wanted to share to entertain you all with your morning coffee.

I loved reading your story about your cat! We used to dress out cats up too when we were small. My first cat (Cindy) was jet black and we used to put a pink night dress and granny cap on her and put her in our doll buggy and wheel her down the street. She was pretty tolerant of us, although she would retaliate sometime when she wasn't in the mood. I had her from the time I was three until I was sixteen years old. Thank you for jogging my memory about her too.  I hope you have a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Double Duty*

As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.

Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.

The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.

I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.

While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.

Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!

Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.

So what I decided to do was this . . .

I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)

It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.

There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.

Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.

So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.










Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.

I am hoping for the best. 

Have a great day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi SHeila;

I know what you mean about needing things neat and orderly. One of the fellows that worked in my shop was less than neat and tidy, to put it mildly. It would drive me nuts. I would often vacuum off the miter saw station or the table saw, before I would use it. It just seemed too unorganized for me to use it. Guys would ask me why I would vacuum off a machine prior to using it, which would just replace the mess I was cleaning up, again. I guess that's part of what makes me, me. Of course I would clean it off when I was done using it as well.

You do have a way of coming up with "organized solutions". That is a great template for your day. Splitting your design time into two like that is a good idea if you plan on working night and day. Your dedication is admirable.

Exactly when do you just relax?

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


Well, Lee. It is going to sound goofy, but I do love to paint as relaxation. Even though it is part of my 'work' it is not a burden to me at all. The scroll sawing isn't either, really, but because of the messiness and noise of it, it does seem to fall into the 'work' category a little more.

When I really need to get away from everything, there are a few computer games that I like to play. Nothing hard core or stressful, but stuff just to pass the time. Keith's mom showed me some really cute and fun games and they are something that is definitely different than what I do all day.

If we are going to take a full day off, we usually do one of our road trips and get away completely for a day or so. That's when having that Mustang is really a treat! There is nothing like driving through Nova Scotia with the top down and the warm sun shining on you to relax you! Hopefully, we will get some time this fall to drive up to Cape Breton on the north end of the province. Neither Keith nor I have ever been there and we are hoping to take a couple of days and explore. That will really be nice!

I do feel relaxed much of the time. While it may appear that I am always working, I am doing something that I truly enjoy. I talk to so many people who wish they could do what I do for a living. There are so many other jobs that are not any fun at all. If I get overwhelmed, I just need to stand back and look at my life and it takes about two seconds to realize how fortunate I am. Remember the old saying "If you love what you do, you don't work a day in your life!" I am proof that it can be true. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


I can't imagine you being so busy…... NOT,, just kiddin.. I hope you're laughin about now


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


well i was wondering when you were going to get some work done, glad to see you have a work plan in order, your such a slacker…LOL…no it really sounds great sheila, i like the idea, when you need to paint , you know when you will get it done, and if your day changes, your plan is flexible…good organization…yea im like lee, even though my shop is sorta full with wood , i do keep it clean, and like all of my tools clean…before and after cuts, i dont do well at all with saw dust all over, i sweep the floor after each big cutting and sanding step…just have to…well work away today…and for heaven sakes, feed those kitties, they look hungry…lol…..grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks, guys! I hope you have a good day too. I suppose it is getting really hot by you two! It is warming up here, but nice and cool in the evening - just how I like it! The beach is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .

But I have to snap out of it!!!! Work to be done. There will be beach time later on! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


cleaning up and organice is a good thing 
in line with cleaning floors filled with sawdust .. for one great reason …...........SAFTY WORK INVIREMENT 
working in cluttered space or filled with sawdust is like inviting acidents to happens

have a safe day all of you
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Double Duty*
> 
> As you all have probably realized, things have been really busy here for us lately. It seems that the business is growing and that is a great thing for us - especially considering the way the economy is these days. We are really happy and feel so fortunate that things are working out, and we also realize that there is much to do ahead that is both fun and exciting.
> 
> Finishing the latest wholesale order was yet another big milestone. Even though I had help with it, I was beginning to feel some of the pressure that accompanies this level of success. I don't think that it is that I am afraid to work, but it seemed to be more of making the right decisions as to where it is best to put my time. With the large order coming in even before I was able to complete the previous order, it rather threw me for a loop. I didn't get a chance to take a breath and evaluate things and needed to jump right back in again. That was a bit unnerving.
> 
> The latest order went out yesterday and now there are two in transit. I spent the early part of yesterday deep cleaning the place and organizing everything. This included filing papers, breaking down unused boxes and discarding them (there will always be more available from our grocery store when I need them) and even organizing things on my computer. I can't even begin to tell you how good it felt to get that done.
> 
> I sometimes get teased because of our emphasis on being organized. But the last week or so showed me what an important part of being successful keeping things in order can be. We are in a small place here and it really doesn't take much to make it look cluttered and messy. When we are in a hurry with things and don't put them where they belong, it is very easy to be frustrated and waste time trying to locate them. At least for me.
> 
> While some people thrive in busy and cluttered areas, I find that I do not. I don't concentrate well when things are messy and out of place and I don't feel that I do as good of a job. I realize that everyone is different and I maintain the attitude that we all need to do what is best for us and our own well being, but for myself, I need things neat.
> 
> Around lunch time yesterday, when things were all done, I sat down and looked around and I could actually "feel" a sense of calm come over me. The anxiousness from the previous days drained away, as if someone pulled a plug on a sink full of water, and I felt at peace. I was then able to dive into the next project and make some real designing progress for the first time in a couple of weeks. And I am excited about the new things that are developing!
> 
> Besides the physical organization that I did yesterday, I also did some mental organization as well. Part of what has been bothering me the past couple of weeks was being torn between the scroll sawing part of my work and the painting part of my work. Both are showing signs of success and both need attention in order to grow. I needed to come up with a realistic way to be able to attend to both parts or I would have to choose between them - something that I don't want to do.
> 
> So what I decided to do was this . . .
> 
> I am going to be working on the scroll saw aspect of my job during the day hours, and after dinner I would be able to devote time to my painting. (At least in the designing aspect of both)
> 
> It sounds simple enough, and in theory it should at least be a starting point for me. Until now, there has been no defined time lines for doing either and I seem that I have been flopping around between the two with no clear direction or rhyme or reason. I needed to define my goals a bit better in order to focus on them better and this will certainly help me in that direction.
> 
> There will be no hard and fast rules for this, as times will surely come when I will deviate from this time table, but at least I have a starting guide line set up for myself and that will eliminate the tug of war I am having with myself right now as to 'what to do first.' Of course, the wholesale orders will take precedence and be the first priority, and deadlines will also get heavier consideration, but using this time table as a loose guideline will help me set the pace and I will not be wandering aimlessly in my thoughts as to what to work on next.
> 
> Already by just defining the plan I settled in and actually got some good designing work done yesterday. I worked on new scroll saw patterns all afternoon, knowing that I would have time in the evening to work on new painting patterns. It cleared my conscience and I found I was more productive than I have been in days.
> 
> So for now I will be doing some 'double duty' as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll saw pattern designer by day and painting pattern designer by night. We can all see together how this will work out for me and if it will keep me on track.
> 
> I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Dennis. I always think it is much safer to work in a clean environment. I need to rid myself of all distractions before I begin to work with any tools. It makes good sense and is a practice that I got in the habit of doing a long time ago.

Take care and have a great day. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Project in the Works*

It feels good to have some solid directions to move again. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but being able to focus on pushing forward a new design is probably my favorite part of the whole process. There is something about taking a vision that you have in your mind and slowly seeing it come to life. I know you all understand that because I have seen the same thing happen to many of you. There is something exciting when we transpose an idea to an actual tactical piece that we can see and touch and admire. It makes us push hard to see things come to life.

I am working on a couple of things like that now. One thing in particular is going to be quite fun to cut. It is still in the early stages of drawing, but already it looks decent and I can picture the final pieces and I think they will be something that others will like too. I find myself thinking about it while lying in bed and I can't wait until morning when I can get back and work on it. Those projects are the best, as they are driven by nothing more than the desire to be creative.

I can give you a little hint of what I have so far as a teaser:










It may not look like much now, but when it is finished, it will be something cool, I think.

I still could go a couple of ways with the design too. I haven't quite decided on the final way I want to do things. That will come eventually though, and I am not worried that when the time comes to choose, I will know what I want to do.

I am keeping this short today, because I have a lot of drawing ahead of me. In the next few days I will have some additional pictures as things unfold. I want to get an early start and accomplish a lot on it today.

I can't believe it is Friday already. My this week passed quickly! In the US everyone is preparing for a long weekend that officially kicks off the summer. Here in Nova Scotia I believe summer has already arrived. The days have been warm and sunny and the nights have been cool. Just how I like it.

Have a great day today! Enjoy what each day brings you and try to do something wonderfully creative!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project in the Works*
> 
> It feels good to have some solid directions to move again. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but being able to focus on pushing forward a new design is probably my favorite part of the whole process. There is something about taking a vision that you have in your mind and slowly seeing it come to life. I know you all understand that because I have seen the same thing happen to many of you. There is something exciting when we transpose an idea to an actual tactical piece that we can see and touch and admire. It makes us push hard to see things come to life.
> 
> I am working on a couple of things like that now. One thing in particular is going to be quite fun to cut. It is still in the early stages of drawing, but already it looks decent and I can picture the final pieces and I think they will be something that others will like too. I find myself thinking about it while lying in bed and I can't wait until morning when I can get back and work on it. Those projects are the best, as they are driven by nothing more than the desire to be creative.
> 
> I can give you a little hint of what I have so far as a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look like much now, but when it is finished, it will be something cool, I think.
> 
> I still could go a couple of ways with the design too. I haven't quite decided on the final way I want to do things. That will come eventually though, and I am not worried that when the time comes to choose, I will know what I want to do.
> 
> I am keeping this short today, because I have a lot of drawing ahead of me. In the next few days I will have some additional pictures as things unfold. I want to get an early start and accomplish a lot on it today.
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already. My this week passed quickly! In the US everyone is preparing for a long weekend that officially kicks off the summer. Here in Nova Scotia I believe summer has already arrived. The days have been warm and sunny and the nights have been cool. Just how I like it.
> 
> Have a great day today! Enjoy what each day brings you and try to do something wonderfully creative!


well your back at it, good to hear, the gears are turning and your back with designing, feeels good huh, yesterday afternoon i had to go to the dentist, 2 more teeth are gone, the shots he gave were reqlly bad, one or more was into the roof of my mouth, my hands were clinching the chair arms..and my right jaw hurt so bad i could hardly open my mouth…its doing much better this morning..you have a greqt day, and let the juices flow…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project in the Works*
> 
> It feels good to have some solid directions to move again. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but being able to focus on pushing forward a new design is probably my favorite part of the whole process. There is something about taking a vision that you have in your mind and slowly seeing it come to life. I know you all understand that because I have seen the same thing happen to many of you. There is something exciting when we transpose an idea to an actual tactical piece that we can see and touch and admire. It makes us push hard to see things come to life.
> 
> I am working on a couple of things like that now. One thing in particular is going to be quite fun to cut. It is still in the early stages of drawing, but already it looks decent and I can picture the final pieces and I think they will be something that others will like too. I find myself thinking about it while lying in bed and I can't wait until morning when I can get back and work on it. Those projects are the best, as they are driven by nothing more than the desire to be creative.
> 
> I can give you a little hint of what I have so far as a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look like much now, but when it is finished, it will be something cool, I think.
> 
> I still could go a couple of ways with the design too. I haven't quite decided on the final way I want to do things. That will come eventually though, and I am not worried that when the time comes to choose, I will know what I want to do.
> 
> I am keeping this short today, because I have a lot of drawing ahead of me. In the next few days I will have some additional pictures as things unfold. I want to get an early start and accomplish a lot on it today.
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already. My this week passed quickly! In the US everyone is preparing for a long weekend that officially kicks off the summer. Here in Nova Scotia I believe summer has already arrived. The days have been warm and sunny and the nights have been cool. Just how I like it.
> 
> Have a great day today! Enjoy what each day brings you and try to do something wonderfully creative!


Wow, Bob! Dentist stuff is bad. I am sorry for what you had to go through. I hope you are feeling better soon and back to normal. Take it easy today. I am glad that it is behind you!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project in the Works*
> 
> It feels good to have some solid directions to move again. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but being able to focus on pushing forward a new design is probably my favorite part of the whole process. There is something about taking a vision that you have in your mind and slowly seeing it come to life. I know you all understand that because I have seen the same thing happen to many of you. There is something exciting when we transpose an idea to an actual tactical piece that we can see and touch and admire. It makes us push hard to see things come to life.
> 
> I am working on a couple of things like that now. One thing in particular is going to be quite fun to cut. It is still in the early stages of drawing, but already it looks decent and I can picture the final pieces and I think they will be something that others will like too. I find myself thinking about it while lying in bed and I can't wait until morning when I can get back and work on it. Those projects are the best, as they are driven by nothing more than the desire to be creative.
> 
> I can give you a little hint of what I have so far as a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look like much now, but when it is finished, it will be something cool, I think.
> 
> I still could go a couple of ways with the design too. I haven't quite decided on the final way I want to do things. That will come eventually though, and I am not worried that when the time comes to choose, I will know what I want to do.
> 
> I am keeping this short today, because I have a lot of drawing ahead of me. In the next few days I will have some additional pictures as things unfold. I want to get an early start and accomplish a lot on it today.
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already. My this week passed quickly! In the US everyone is preparing for a long weekend that officially kicks off the summer. Here in Nova Scotia I believe summer has already arrived. The days have been warm and sunny and the nights have been cool. Just how I like it.
> 
> Have a great day today! Enjoy what each day brings you and try to do something wonderfully creative!


Grizz, having only 24 teeth left (virtually none on the upper left) its not all bad in the long run. You learn to adapt. I eat mostly on the right.

Sheila, intriguing!. I await more of your design.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project in the Works*
> 
> It feels good to have some solid directions to move again. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but being able to focus on pushing forward a new design is probably my favorite part of the whole process. There is something about taking a vision that you have in your mind and slowly seeing it come to life. I know you all understand that because I have seen the same thing happen to many of you. There is something exciting when we transpose an idea to an actual tactical piece that we can see and touch and admire. It makes us push hard to see things come to life.
> 
> I am working on a couple of things like that now. One thing in particular is going to be quite fun to cut. It is still in the early stages of drawing, but already it looks decent and I can picture the final pieces and I think they will be something that others will like too. I find myself thinking about it while lying in bed and I can't wait until morning when I can get back and work on it. Those projects are the best, as they are driven by nothing more than the desire to be creative.
> 
> I can give you a little hint of what I have so far as a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look like much now, but when it is finished, it will be something cool, I think.
> 
> I still could go a couple of ways with the design too. I haven't quite decided on the final way I want to do things. That will come eventually though, and I am not worried that when the time comes to choose, I will know what I want to do.
> 
> I am keeping this short today, because I have a lot of drawing ahead of me. In the next few days I will have some additional pictures as things unfold. I want to get an early start and accomplish a lot on it today.
> 
> I can't believe it is Friday already. My this week passed quickly! In the US everyone is preparing for a long weekend that officially kicks off the summer. Here in Nova Scotia I believe summer has already arrived. The days have been warm and sunny and the nights have been cool. Just how I like it.
> 
> Have a great day today! Enjoy what each day brings you and try to do something wonderfully creative!


Oh, I am having FUN today! These are coming out really cool. I have been drawing most of the day and can't wait to begin cutting the pieces out. It feels good to be back in this place again.

So sorry about your tooth problems. I had a crummy dentist when I was a teen and he ruined several of my back teeth. Later on I needed several root canals/crowns because of what he did.  Tooth pain is the pits. I also am very careful about how I eat. Part of me getting older I guess.

Perhaps I will be able to show more tomorrow . . .

Hopefully I will be nearing the finish of drawing and will be able to begin cutting.

Have a good evening . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Best Laid Plans*

I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.

In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.

What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.

While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.

It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.

For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.

So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.

And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.

So here is what I am going to do . . .

I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.

After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.

So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'

As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.










Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.

After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.

But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.

I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.

I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!

"I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


Hi Sheila;

Well, it made sense when you posted your plan, however, this revision makes even more sense. Seeing on paper the reason it didn't work makes even more sense.

I have a habit of being in a position of getting pulled in a number of directions as well. Different ventures need attention if they are to succeed, or they wither and die.

My method of dealing with it is to have a general plan that is flexible enough to allow for things to pop up. Often it boils down to handling the thing most pressing. It is usually pretty obvious. The squeeky wheel getting the grease plan.

I imagine it is the same method you use on a regular basis. For example, your recent rush of kits. You had to stop what you were doing, or had planned to do, and get the kits done done and out the door. Everything else becomes secondary. The only real thinking involved is how to get it done efficiently, so you can get back on track.

Well, off the the squeaky wheel. Have a good weekend.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


You hit the nail on the head, Lee. I hope I don't get struck by lightning for saying this, but I am hoping that no more kits are ordered for at least a week or so. (I know I may regret even thinking like that!) But putting out 250 kits in a couple of days is all-consuming to say the least. I have until Thursday to get the pictures of the new painting submissions for the catalog. That is very attainable, as the patterns don't have to be written until later on. I need to put my emotions (at least that part of them) on hold for a couple of days with the new scrolling patterns and focus on the painting designs for now so I have representation in that holiday catalog. The Halloween designs are so popular I want to ride on that wave and hope that the people that like those will like the new ones too.

Thanks for your insight, Lee. Have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


well sheila
thinking can be fun at times

just keep moving forward
that will get the job done

if you need to think
here are some inspiring words

"I have opinions of my own-strong opinions-but I don't always agree with them." 
- George Bush, former U.S. President

"Solutions are not the answer." 
- Richard Nixon, former U.S. President

these should keep you busy
till you get to OZ
and can get some better help


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


Thanks, David!

And how can we forget -

"What a waste it is to lose one's mind. Or not to have a mind is being very wasteful. How true that is." -Dan Quayle

Figuring that one out will keep me busy on the way back from OZ!

Have a fun Saturday!

 Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


The birdcage ornament is very lovely! It seems you are being given very good insights this beautiful morning! Have a great weekend!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


Have you considered outsourcing the grunt work. You are a very creative person and you can't do it all.

Love the birdcage.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


Thanks, Erwin - you have a great weekend too!

Hi, Martyn - I do have a great friend who I have mentioned (Leldon) that would be happy to help, but the logistics of having him do the work make it difficult. These ebbs and flows are quite sporadic at this point. It doesn't help with me being here in Canada because shipping stuff would be an issue. The printing is another point. I have the set up where it only costs me pennies to print, but the down side of that is that it takes a couple of days of solid printing to put out a 200 pattern order. With me doing it, I can babysit the printer while I am doing other things. I package the orders while watching movies in the evening. If I had to pay others hourly, I don't think I would find anyone who would do the work with the same quality that we do for a price where I can still retain even a small part of the profit.

That doesn't mean that it will always be like that. I have priced laser cutting and perhaps one day I would even be able to get my own CNC machine. If this part of the business continues to grow, than it would certainly be considered in the future.

It is a delicate balancing act for me to do so much, but right now there is not really a choice. It is however, nice to think about for the future. 

I am glad you like the bird cage ornaments. I can't wait to see them done in wood. I think they will look cool.

Thanks as always for your thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


I knew I had forgotten something yesterday ….............as usual 

dont worry about being able to switch back and fourth 
speciel when we talk about being creative

no one can do that not even one that have done something for years the same way 
several times a week 
when people is in the mittle of something and being interupt even if its just a short phone call
it takes about ½-1 hour after the phone call to get back on track and not have to censentrate 
about how things shuold be done and just doi them per automatic

so may I surgest you devide the time in 3 days circlus with a day off from scrollwork and paintwork
every fourth day and making other things like officework , the basic store rampage , etc 
and of course real off days to load the battery´s .. 

that wuold give you the time you need to switch the contact over ….. I gess 

me and Silke was down at the local harbour today on the old shipyard place (just a piece of land )
to se and 98 year old wood skooner being reborn = back in the water after 4 years restoring 
and still be worked on it 1-2 years more with rigging sails , etc 
the name of the old lady is Bonavista and when she was build in year 1914 she was build 
on the excact same spot …. and was build for the New Foundland fart ... yep 
right at you neigbours frontporch …. sort off …....... one of the last places where sailboats 
cuold compeat with the stinking steamships and dieselships 
many many skooners and other bats made of wood was invited or just arived to the see 
and applause Bonavista for getting back in the sea 
though we are a very little island with only a few that is interrested in or working with wood 
about 100 …....... then there was 5000-7000 to celebrate the day with the boatbuilders
the museumfoks and several sponsers 
bonavista has realy got all the benefits from being draged thruogh the painfull plasticksegeons operation

what a beuaty she has become again 
and all the nonwoodworkers admired her curved waistline

so even trough we often thinks no one but woodworkers like things made of wood 
its not true today realy prooved it ….. or was it only becourse it was this year biggest 
event on the island even the news was there 

anyway I will blog about Bonavista tommorow when I have been around to take a picture
of her in the water wast able to do it today with all those people 
and all those small plasticboats around her … it wuoldn´t wonder me if there was some of them 
under the keel tooo … LOL since I cuoldn´t see any water 
but the news brought a very good little vidio clip of the lunching from the dock

and the wethergod realy wanted to wish her well into her future journey 
with 25 C. fullpower on the sun and a blue sky…................ not a single tiny cloud 
not even a pink one

day jay think we haw a good day ….... you bett we had …. with icecream waiting for us 
when we returned home …. LOL

so a warm hug from us on Ærø
to all of you have a great weekend 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Laid Plans*
> 
> I never said I had all the answers. Part of this journey through life is figuring out things and learning from others and our own experiences - a pretty significant part at that.
> 
> In feeling the pressure from 'both' aspects of my work calling to me (the painting aspect as well as the scroll saw aspect) I came up with a plan earlier in the week. I was going to work on the scroll saw part of my job during the day until supper and then spend the evening working on my painting in the evenings. On paper it looked great. It would allow me to have the best of both worlds and be able to twice as much output and everyone would be happy.
> 
> What I didn't count on was one small issue that I happened to overlook. I am only human.
> 
> While I am sure that there are times when I would be able to follow through with this time frame, I quickly discovered that for the most part it didn't quite work that way. After all, I wasn't just sitting here crunching numbers or packing boxes. I was attempting to be creative and dream up some wonderfully exciting new designs for people to enjoy. And that, my friends requires one small ingredient that I foolishly forgot to consider into the equation - emotion.
> 
> It didn't take long for me to see that it was impossible to flip my emotions from one project to another as if I were changing the channel of the radio. People just don't work that way. It seems that I would just be gearing up and becoming emotionally tied to the pieces I was working on and the clock would tell me that it was time to stop and switch gears and do something completely different. And I didn't like that.
> 
> For me, designing is a passion. If I have learned anything from this fifteen plus years of doing what I am doing, I have learned that the best work that I do is from my heart. It isn't about financial gain or or prestige or recognition. Those things are the residual results of doing something that I feel very strong and passionate about. I suppose to some extent that I am able to pop out designs on command, but I don't always feel that those are my best work. The projects that really shine are those that come from deep inside. They come from a need that I can't define that beckons from deep within my soul and that I just have to make a reality. Those are what I have found to be my most successful pieces. And while it is possible to have that passion towards more than one design at a time, it is very difficult for me to turn it off and on as I would a light switch.
> 
> So it is easy to see how my original plan was flawed. And while I do have passion for both the painting project and the scroll sawing project that I am working on, at the end of the day when I am charging full ahead with one of the projects, it is nearly impossible for me to shelve it for the night and turn my attention to the other. I just can't do it that way.
> 
> And why should I have to? After all, I am the one in charge of things here. I make the rules. There is nothing to say that I can't revise my original thinking and alter the plan into something that works better for me. Admitting that I was wrong is a simple thing, and is actually quite freeing. For if I were to forge on and ignore the fact that this wasn't really working in the way that I originally intended, I would be a fool. Sometimes it is smarter to admit you are wrong than to keep pretending that you were right at the cost of the task at hand. Pride is silly that way. But there is no harm that I see in admitting that I made a mistake. In fact it allows me to move on from here and come up with a better solution that will work. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So here is what I am going to do . . .
> 
> I spent the day working yesterday drawing on my new designs. I am very excited about them and I think they are going to be really fun to make. By dinner time, I had the eight pieces that I wanted done to the point of the basic drawings, but before they could be cut, I needed to do several things on them with the computer to make sure the lines worked out well and were 'cut-able.' This is perhaps one of the most important parts of the designing process, as it turns ideas into real patterns. So many designs are on the market that are not tested and people try to make them only to fail for one reason or another. We pride ourselves that our designs are not that way, and while some have a greater difficulty level than others, they are all tested and can be cut.
> 
> After supper, I was going to work on my painting projects, as the deadline for those is looming ahead. I am excited about those too, but I had trouble shifting gears in my head from cutting and line work to coloring and painting. I think it uses a different part of my brain. Besides that, I was getting tired. And while I wasn't minding picking around on the computer with lines, I just wasn't feeling good about choosing colors and fresh designing. That is when reality hit.
> 
> So what I decided to do (for now at least) was to continue to work on the line work for the evening, and then take a day off today from that project and dedicate the entire day to the painting project. After all, the painting project deserved my full and fresh attention, and it was equally important if I am going to be represented in the holiday catalog. The scrolling project is for myself and my own site, and there isn't any deadline attached besides my excitement. So it was a 'no-brainer.'
> 
> As I look at my drawings for the scroll saw project, I can't wait to get at the saw to cut them. They are truly unique (at least I haven't seen anything on that subject for scroll sawing) and I think they are going to be well-received. Since I posted the little teaser yesterday, I will show you the finished drawing of one of the pieces. It is a Victorian Bird Cage ornament that could be used in many applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can this be used as an ornament or sun catcher, but I am going to have some other cool ways where it will be part of a larger project that I am going to offer. There are going to be eight different cages in the set and one is even cooler than the next. The cutting is going to be intermediate to a little more advanced, but hopefully with my instructions, they will be able to be accomplished by most scrollers.
> 
> After what seems like months since I have created any traditional scrolling patterns, it feels incredible to come up with something like this. I am happy about them and I am excited about them and I hope that others will like them too.
> 
> But for today, I am going to spend the day working on the painting project. As I said, I am just as excited about that, and I am optimistic that the results will be equally exciting for me.
> 
> I am in a really good place right now. I am filled with passion and excitement for what I am doing, and every day I wake up I can't wait to begin. I wonder what the world would be like if everyone felt that way about their jobs? I know that isn't always the case, and I feel very fortunate to be able to say that.
> 
> I also feel fortunate that I am able to step back when things aren't working and admit to myself that I made a mistake. It is an important thing that doesn't always come easy, but it allows me to try other things that perhaps will work better. And that is something that is monumental.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. For those of you in the States - it's the beginning of the long Memorial Day weekend. Be safe and have fun!
> 
> "I am not judged by the number of times I fail, but by the number of times I succeed: and the number of times I succeed is in direct proportion to the number of times I fail and keep trying." - Tom Hopkins


Hi, Dennis! I am finding that you are right. Blocking off a couple of days at a time to do things is a lot easier than switching back and forth all in the same day. It does take a while to build up steam in one direction it seems. That is something that I didn't expect. I suppose I am still young enough to keep learning! 

My - I can't wait to see your blog on the ship! What a wonderful day you and Silke must have had. Those ships are so beautiful and each one is a work of art. Thank you for describing it so fully. I felt like I was there at the dock with you two!

Sometimes we have the 'tall ships' come here to different ports in Nova Scotia. We have seen them docked in Lunenburg on the ocean side of the province (we are on the Bay of Fundy side) and they are incredibly beautiful. Once though when I lived in Digby, they had one come to dock at the wharf for a few days. What a thing of beauty it was! While I didn't get close to her, you could see her in all her glory from the shore and it was incredible. Perhaps this year on one of our day trips we will be lucky enough to stumble upon one. I will promise to have my camera close at hand this summer to take photos.

I will look forward to seeing your blog about the event. I think it will be of interest to many here on the site and remind us of the beautiful craftsmanship those ships were built with. Thanks so much for the story! (((Hugs))) back to you and your little first mate! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving in the Right Direction*

After a slow start, it seems that I am finally gaining some momentum and moving forward again. However, it took a bit longer than I had anticipated for me to really feel that I was making progress and get started. I was beginning to worry if I would even get moving at all. But once I began painting, I started to feel good about what I was doing and things began to flow a bit better. By the end of the evening, I have nearly four of the twelve designs completed and with any luck, I can hopefully get most of them finished by tonight.

I think that when I make a set of somewhat unrelated items such as this, I tend to overwhelm myself. I know what I want to do, but thinking about all 12 of the designs at the time is too much for my head to handle. I spent the early part of the day in kind of a muddle, doing things around the house here and not quite knowing where to begin. I tidied up my work area, got myself settled in, and stared at the 12 blank pieces, not knowing where to start. That feeling of being overwhelmed was once again upon me and thinking to myself about the deadline looming wasn't helping either.

In my effort to get this things finished (or even started at that point) I was thinking in all the directions at once, and it completely paralyzed me. It was somewhere around 2pm when I opened that first bottle of paint. I had finally reached a point where I had to stop and take a breath and just do something. Anything.

I blindly picked one of the designs that was in my head and tried to not think of anything else. Once I started painting, it was easier to focus only on the task at hand and the paint began flowing. I had broken through the block and finally began making progress. And slowly but surely, the designs began to materialize. I was on my way.

I can't begin to explain what a relief it was. I only tell you this because there was a point in this process when I was in such a muddle that I began thinking about throwing in the towel and abandoning the project altogether. My thoughts were just all over the place and they made no sense at all. It was as if I were a musician and I was looking at random notes strewn over the sheet. There was no rhyme or reason to them and until they were organized into some sort of order, they were just notes. But once I was able to calm myself and not think about things so hard, things finally began to fall into place and I was able to move forward. And progress was made.

I suppose this was one of the reasons that switching between designs was so difficult. Both designs (the scroll saw design and the painting design) were at their infancy, and their direction was not yet determined. Perhaps if they were better defined it would not be such a task to alternate between the two. But not at that point.

But now I am rambling.

I scanned in the three that are completed.










The fourth is well on its way, but not yet finished. While I only finished approximately 1/3 of what I had to do, I feel that the most difficult part is behind me - breaking through and allowing the designs to flow. I have now been able to tame the beast and while I am painting one of the stockings, I am only allowing myself to think ahead to the next one. Beyond that is something that I finally have been able to block out. That way I am keeping myself in check and not allowing myself to become overwhelmed.

These games we play with ourselves are odd. I only mention them because surely other designers go through a similar process. I truly envy anyone who does not and are able to start off with their thought neatly organized and ready for implementation. To me this is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. Getting things off to a good start is the most tedious part.

From here on it is smooth sailing!










Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving in the Right Direction*
> 
> After a slow start, it seems that I am finally gaining some momentum and moving forward again. However, it took a bit longer than I had anticipated for me to really feel that I was making progress and get started. I was beginning to worry if I would even get moving at all. But once I began painting, I started to feel good about what I was doing and things began to flow a bit better. By the end of the evening, I have nearly four of the twelve designs completed and with any luck, I can hopefully get most of them finished by tonight.
> 
> I think that when I make a set of somewhat unrelated items such as this, I tend to overwhelm myself. I know what I want to do, but thinking about all 12 of the designs at the time is too much for my head to handle. I spent the early part of the day in kind of a muddle, doing things around the house here and not quite knowing where to begin. I tidied up my work area, got myself settled in, and stared at the 12 blank pieces, not knowing where to start. That feeling of being overwhelmed was once again upon me and thinking to myself about the deadline looming wasn't helping either.
> 
> In my effort to get this things finished (or even started at that point) I was thinking in all the directions at once, and it completely paralyzed me. It was somewhere around 2pm when I opened that first bottle of paint. I had finally reached a point where I had to stop and take a breath and just do something. Anything.
> 
> I blindly picked one of the designs that was in my head and tried to not think of anything else. Once I started painting, it was easier to focus only on the task at hand and the paint began flowing. I had broken through the block and finally began making progress. And slowly but surely, the designs began to materialize. I was on my way.
> 
> I can't begin to explain what a relief it was. I only tell you this because there was a point in this process when I was in such a muddle that I began thinking about throwing in the towel and abandoning the project altogether. My thoughts were just all over the place and they made no sense at all. It was as if I were a musician and I was looking at random notes strewn over the sheet. There was no rhyme or reason to them and until they were organized into some sort of order, they were just notes. But once I was able to calm myself and not think about things so hard, things finally began to fall into place and I was able to move forward. And progress was made.
> 
> I suppose this was one of the reasons that switching between designs was so difficult. Both designs (the scroll saw design and the painting design) were at their infancy, and their direction was not yet determined. Perhaps if they were better defined it would not be such a task to alternate between the two. But not at that point.
> 
> But now I am rambling.
> 
> I scanned in the three that are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth is well on its way, but not yet finished. While I only finished approximately 1/3 of what I had to do, I feel that the most difficult part is behind me - breaking through and allowing the designs to flow. I have now been able to tame the beast and while I am painting one of the stockings, I am only allowing myself to think ahead to the next one. Beyond that is something that I finally have been able to block out. That way I am keeping myself in check and not allowing myself to become overwhelmed.
> 
> These games we play with ourselves are odd. I only mention them because surely other designers go through a similar process. I truly envy anyone who does not and are able to start off with their thought neatly organized and ready for implementation. To me this is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. Getting things off to a good start is the most tedious part.
> 
> From here on it is smooth sailing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


what happened to you is simple…brain fart…...and yes you were rambling…..lol….wait , this is your blog, you can talk about anything, throw in the word wood, and your good…lol…..i went to a party yesterday, there was so much food…there was a big fish fry…...there was a shrimp boil…loaded with huge prawns, corn on the cob, potato's …and some sort of huge chuncks of sausage…., hush puppies….....there was deserts…...it was hard to walk when i left…lol….boy it sure was good….oh and french fried potato's , you get my point…now where were we, were we talking about painting…lol..have a great day…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving in the Right Direction*
> 
> After a slow start, it seems that I am finally gaining some momentum and moving forward again. However, it took a bit longer than I had anticipated for me to really feel that I was making progress and get started. I was beginning to worry if I would even get moving at all. But once I began painting, I started to feel good about what I was doing and things began to flow a bit better. By the end of the evening, I have nearly four of the twelve designs completed and with any luck, I can hopefully get most of them finished by tonight.
> 
> I think that when I make a set of somewhat unrelated items such as this, I tend to overwhelm myself. I know what I want to do, but thinking about all 12 of the designs at the time is too much for my head to handle. I spent the early part of the day in kind of a muddle, doing things around the house here and not quite knowing where to begin. I tidied up my work area, got myself settled in, and stared at the 12 blank pieces, not knowing where to start. That feeling of being overwhelmed was once again upon me and thinking to myself about the deadline looming wasn't helping either.
> 
> In my effort to get this things finished (or even started at that point) I was thinking in all the directions at once, and it completely paralyzed me. It was somewhere around 2pm when I opened that first bottle of paint. I had finally reached a point where I had to stop and take a breath and just do something. Anything.
> 
> I blindly picked one of the designs that was in my head and tried to not think of anything else. Once I started painting, it was easier to focus only on the task at hand and the paint began flowing. I had broken through the block and finally began making progress. And slowly but surely, the designs began to materialize. I was on my way.
> 
> I can't begin to explain what a relief it was. I only tell you this because there was a point in this process when I was in such a muddle that I began thinking about throwing in the towel and abandoning the project altogether. My thoughts were just all over the place and they made no sense at all. It was as if I were a musician and I was looking at random notes strewn over the sheet. There was no rhyme or reason to them and until they were organized into some sort of order, they were just notes. But once I was able to calm myself and not think about things so hard, things finally began to fall into place and I was able to move forward. And progress was made.
> 
> I suppose this was one of the reasons that switching between designs was so difficult. Both designs (the scroll saw design and the painting design) were at their infancy, and their direction was not yet determined. Perhaps if they were better defined it would not be such a task to alternate between the two. But not at that point.
> 
> But now I am rambling.
> 
> I scanned in the three that are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth is well on its way, but not yet finished. While I only finished approximately 1/3 of what I had to do, I feel that the most difficult part is behind me - breaking through and allowing the designs to flow. I have now been able to tame the beast and while I am painting one of the stockings, I am only allowing myself to think ahead to the next one. Beyond that is something that I finally have been able to block out. That way I am keeping myself in check and not allowing myself to become overwhelmed.
> 
> These games we play with ourselves are odd. I only mention them because surely other designers go through a similar process. I truly envy anyone who does not and are able to start off with their thought neatly organized and ready for implementation. To me this is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. Getting things off to a good start is the most tedious part.
> 
> From here on it is smooth sailing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Oh Yah - the stockings were cut from WOOD!  So there! I met the criteria.

Wow the food sounds good! I haven't been cooking much lately, as you could imagine. Though yesterday I did make a deep dish pizza out of leftovers. A couple of days ago I had Italian sausage, peppers, onion and mushrooms that I cooked on the grill. They were great and easy and of course Keith didn't touch them so there was a lot left. After eating it the next day, there was still enough for a pizza. So I got my spring form pan out and made some home made dough for the crust and filled it with the sausage, peppers, onion and mushrooms in sauce and threw some fresh paramasan cheese and mozzarella on it. It was cool and rainy here yesterday so it was a good day for the over. Popped it in and it was really yummy. Just like when I was back in Chicago. I am going to finish it up today so I don't have to cook.

So there! But my brushes are calling so I have to get going. Just wanted to say hi! Happy weekend to you!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving in the Right Direction*
> 
> After a slow start, it seems that I am finally gaining some momentum and moving forward again. However, it took a bit longer than I had anticipated for me to really feel that I was making progress and get started. I was beginning to worry if I would even get moving at all. But once I began painting, I started to feel good about what I was doing and things began to flow a bit better. By the end of the evening, I have nearly four of the twelve designs completed and with any luck, I can hopefully get most of them finished by tonight.
> 
> I think that when I make a set of somewhat unrelated items such as this, I tend to overwhelm myself. I know what I want to do, but thinking about all 12 of the designs at the time is too much for my head to handle. I spent the early part of the day in kind of a muddle, doing things around the house here and not quite knowing where to begin. I tidied up my work area, got myself settled in, and stared at the 12 blank pieces, not knowing where to start. That feeling of being overwhelmed was once again upon me and thinking to myself about the deadline looming wasn't helping either.
> 
> In my effort to get this things finished (or even started at that point) I was thinking in all the directions at once, and it completely paralyzed me. It was somewhere around 2pm when I opened that first bottle of paint. I had finally reached a point where I had to stop and take a breath and just do something. Anything.
> 
> I blindly picked one of the designs that was in my head and tried to not think of anything else. Once I started painting, it was easier to focus only on the task at hand and the paint began flowing. I had broken through the block and finally began making progress. And slowly but surely, the designs began to materialize. I was on my way.
> 
> I can't begin to explain what a relief it was. I only tell you this because there was a point in this process when I was in such a muddle that I began thinking about throwing in the towel and abandoning the project altogether. My thoughts were just all over the place and they made no sense at all. It was as if I were a musician and I was looking at random notes strewn over the sheet. There was no rhyme or reason to them and until they were organized into some sort of order, they were just notes. But once I was able to calm myself and not think about things so hard, things finally began to fall into place and I was able to move forward. And progress was made.
> 
> I suppose this was one of the reasons that switching between designs was so difficult. Both designs (the scroll saw design and the painting design) were at their infancy, and their direction was not yet determined. Perhaps if they were better defined it would not be such a task to alternate between the two. But not at that point.
> 
> But now I am rambling.
> 
> I scanned in the three that are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth is well on its way, but not yet finished. While I only finished approximately 1/3 of what I had to do, I feel that the most difficult part is behind me - breaking through and allowing the designs to flow. I have now been able to tame the beast and while I am painting one of the stockings, I am only allowing myself to think ahead to the next one. Beyond that is something that I finally have been able to block out. That way I am keeping myself in check and not allowing myself to become overwhelmed.
> 
> These games we play with ourselves are odd. I only mention them because surely other designers go through a similar process. I truly envy anyone who does not and are able to start off with their thought neatly organized and ready for implementation. To me this is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. Getting things off to a good start is the most tedious part.
> 
> From here on it is smooth sailing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


oh yea…nice avatar..wow the pizza sounds great, good ole keith, im sure he sat there with a burger in hand…how sad, he is missing so many culinary delights…..lol….sorry keith…but there is more to life then hamburgers, even though i like them myself…lol…...


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving in the Right Direction*
> 
> After a slow start, it seems that I am finally gaining some momentum and moving forward again. However, it took a bit longer than I had anticipated for me to really feel that I was making progress and get started. I was beginning to worry if I would even get moving at all. But once I began painting, I started to feel good about what I was doing and things began to flow a bit better. By the end of the evening, I have nearly four of the twelve designs completed and with any luck, I can hopefully get most of them finished by tonight.
> 
> I think that when I make a set of somewhat unrelated items such as this, I tend to overwhelm myself. I know what I want to do, but thinking about all 12 of the designs at the time is too much for my head to handle. I spent the early part of the day in kind of a muddle, doing things around the house here and not quite knowing where to begin. I tidied up my work area, got myself settled in, and stared at the 12 blank pieces, not knowing where to start. That feeling of being overwhelmed was once again upon me and thinking to myself about the deadline looming wasn't helping either.
> 
> In my effort to get this things finished (or even started at that point) I was thinking in all the directions at once, and it completely paralyzed me. It was somewhere around 2pm when I opened that first bottle of paint. I had finally reached a point where I had to stop and take a breath and just do something. Anything.
> 
> I blindly picked one of the designs that was in my head and tried to not think of anything else. Once I started painting, it was easier to focus only on the task at hand and the paint began flowing. I had broken through the block and finally began making progress. And slowly but surely, the designs began to materialize. I was on my way.
> 
> I can't begin to explain what a relief it was. I only tell you this because there was a point in this process when I was in such a muddle that I began thinking about throwing in the towel and abandoning the project altogether. My thoughts were just all over the place and they made no sense at all. It was as if I were a musician and I was looking at random notes strewn over the sheet. There was no rhyme or reason to them and until they were organized into some sort of order, they were just notes. But once I was able to calm myself and not think about things so hard, things finally began to fall into place and I was able to move forward. And progress was made.
> 
> I suppose this was one of the reasons that switching between designs was so difficult. Both designs (the scroll saw design and the painting design) were at their infancy, and their direction was not yet determined. Perhaps if they were better defined it would not be such a task to alternate between the two. But not at that point.
> 
> But now I am rambling.
> 
> I scanned in the three that are completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth is well on its way, but not yet finished. While I only finished approximately 1/3 of what I had to do, I feel that the most difficult part is behind me - breaking through and allowing the designs to flow. I have now been able to tame the beast and while I am painting one of the stockings, I am only allowing myself to think ahead to the next one. Beyond that is something that I finally have been able to block out. That way I am keeping myself in check and not allowing myself to become overwhelmed.
> 
> These games we play with ourselves are odd. I only mention them because surely other designers go through a similar process. I truly envy anyone who does not and are able to start off with their thought neatly organized and ready for implementation. To me this is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. Getting things off to a good start is the most tedious part.
> 
> From here on it is smooth sailing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


This reminds me of my old '53 Harley that I had to kickstart. It, (and those old Panheads were all a little different), had to be "primed", by 1st NOT turning the key on, but, by pulling the choke, then kick it through 3 good times, then, close the choke halfway, turn on the key, then, give er one good healthy kick, and she was runnin.  You're just like a good tuned engine yourself Sheila. Keep on thumpin along. All your work/s are gr8!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Now We're Rolling!*

It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.

Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.

But enough on that . . .

Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.

Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.

While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:



















You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.

By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.

I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.

I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.

I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.

I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila,

I know I've said this before, but your artistic abilities leave me astounded. Just the fact you are able to come up with so many ideas, seemingly on demand, is impressive.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thank you Lee!  I have been thinking about these for quite a while now. Since the witch boots were so popular, I thought the same type of design could be good for Christmas. I purposely left the tops of the stockings simple so people can add in names or even the year and they can be used as gift tags or keepsake ornaments. The hardest thing I was fighting with was which type of Christmas stockings to do. There are so many styles that people have - Victorian, traditional, retro, etc. I finally chose 'traditional' and figure I can do additional sets later on if so inspired. Once I looked at just that style, it got a bit easier. I love looking at the world through 'artistic eyes'. Everything is subject to being part of a design for me! LOL

Have a great day today! Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Lee - I totally agree. She has a very creative mind. Ideas can come from anywhere however turning those ideas into reality is the real artist. Great work Shelia.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I love the stockings! They are great! I really enjoy all of your different patterns. I really hope that you are able to continue doing both painting and scrolling patterns


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thank you Katie! They are SO FUN to make! Not difficult at all really. I am going to re-paint them again for the pattern and take step-by-steps of everything to make it easy for others to learn and follow along. I am truly glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Those are really COOL!

They want you to hang them over the fireplace!
... ready to be filled…
... (if they were 3D… LOL)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Joe! I want candy in mine! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Rolling!*
> 
> It appears that I have found the solution for the dilemma that I was having regarding dividing up my time. I suppose that part of being a designer and the process of designing is that we learn more about ourselves every day. What may have worked for us at a certain point in our life may not be a good solution today. And even though we fins something that works in one set of circumstances, it does not mean that we can apply it to all similar instances and expect the same result. But at least it gives us a starting point.
> 
> Another thing that I am learning is the importance of being flexible. As I get older and take the time to observe things around me, I find that it is the people that are most open to change that are the happiest. While we all enjoy the comfort of routine, I think that we need to realize that the world just doesn't work that way. I look at life in general as being very fluid. Just because something is one way on any given day, doesn't mean that it will continue that way on the next. By realizing this, it means that not only am I ready to accept each new thing that can occur, but it also helps me to appreciate the good things that are occurring at any given time in my life and be thankful for the moment. That may sound simple, but I think that 'routine' and 'taking things for granted' go hand in hand in our minds, as we come to expect things to always be a certain way. When changes do happen, some people are blind sided and unable to cope.
> 
> But enough on that . . .
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be very productive for me. I seemed to have settled into a creative place and the ideas started to flow. I transformed from someone who was overwhelmed only a couple of days ago to someone who was able to not only organize my thoughts and ideas, but actually produce them and make them into real pieces.
> 
> Dissecting my ideas isn't always the easiest thing for me to do. As I stated in the last couple of posts, there was just too much that I was thinking about at once for me to focus on one thought at a time. The only way I can describe it is that it was as if I were listening to three or four radio stations at the same time. The ideas were there, but everything was in a tangled mess in my head. Finally, I was able to start with ONE idea and block out all the rest. That seemed to keep me focused on one direction and I was able to build on that, one block at a time.
> 
> While I worked on the task at hand, I thought about the next step I would take and the next piece only. This wasn't always easy. There were times when I began thinking in groups again, and I quickly had to pull in the reigns and not allow myself to get too far ahead, as I could feel things begin to get jumbled up and overwhelming again when I did so. It took a bit of self-discipline to stay on track, but at the end of the day, I had eleven of the twelve ornaments that I wanted to make looking at me finished, and I am pretty happy with them. Here are the pictures of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be wondering why I stopped with only one more ornament to make to complete the set. The simple fact was that I was tired. I know in my mind what I will be making, but it was already 11pm and there was no reason for me to push ahead just for the sake of saying that I was 'finished' and risk it not coming out as I wanted.
> 
> By the way, there were moments of failure in the process. One ornament in particular did not materialize as I had envisioned it on the first try and had to be trashed. As I saw it progressing, I simply didn't like it and in trying to make it acceptable, completely botched it up. I probably could have slipped it into the group and it would have passed through the ranks along with the others, but I didn't want to do that. I wound up throwing it out and starting over, and its successor turned out quite well. I am happy with my choice, as I want to be proud of each piece in this collection. And so far I am.
> 
> I will finish the final piece to this set today, and then begin working on the other set that I am planning. I have three days to produce another set of a dozen pieces, but I am well on my way (at least in my thoughts) as to the direction I will be heading with them. I hope that both of these sets will be successful.
> 
> I feel good about figuring this whole process out. Even though the set that I am working on is of a dozen pieces, I am at a point now where I could keep on going. But twelve in a set is plenty, and perhaps later on or next year, I will continue on with another sequel to this one. But I expect I will be thinking of other things by then.
> 
> I still haven't forgotten the scroll saw designs I was working on a couple of days ago. I am extremely excited about those too and as soon as this deadline is met, I will be able to focus my attention on those. I can't wait to get back to my Excalibur saw and do some intricate cutting. It will be a far cry from the production cutting that I am doing of late.
> 
> I hope you like the new pieces. They are fun and bright and cheerful and I am having a ball making them. Seeing them come to life has been exciting and satisfying for me. And it frees up my mind to think about future designs.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Along with your scrolling skills, your painting skills are awesome! It was really nice seeing these, because it instantly makes me think of Christmas, and winter, and cold…........because it has been near 100 degrees here this weekend. Thnks for coolin me off.


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to the Next . . .*

We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.

My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.

As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'

I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.

His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.

To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)

I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???










He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.

All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.










In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.

It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.

I hope you all have a good day today, too.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next . . .*
> 
> We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.
> 
> My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.
> 
> As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'
> 
> I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.
> 
> His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.
> 
> To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)
> 
> I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.
> 
> All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.
> 
> It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, too.


My beautiful lady is the geek in our family, and it is great watching someone that close to you get something
that makes them happy, and helps both of you in your daily life and work, to say nothing of being on the 
cutting edge of technology. Congratulations on you updates and may you both enjoy them for a long time,
or at least until the next newest and fastest item comes out..


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next . . .*
> 
> We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.
> 
> My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.
> 
> As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'
> 
> I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.
> 
> His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.
> 
> To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)
> 
> I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.
> 
> All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.
> 
> It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, too.


I'm much the same. I build my own P.C.'s. A couple of years ago I upgraded the one I'm using now. Bought a new case from a friend and with the old bits made a spare P.C. which I 'experiment' on. Its the 'crash and burn' machine. I can try anything out on it and if I screw it up (hardware or software) I just rebuild it. Geeks/ Nerds of the world unite. We could do some really interesting things with it.

Anyway all this isn't getting my latest box designed now is it.

Have a good day

Regards


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next . . .*
> 
> We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.
> 
> My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.
> 
> As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'
> 
> I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.
> 
> His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.
> 
> To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)
> 
> I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.
> 
> All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.
> 
> It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, too.


Yes - I no longer panic when things go wrong. Learning to back the important things up, along with seeing that most stuff can be retrieved in most cases, leaves me with a (perhaps false) sense of security to forge ahead. I try not to get too high and mighty though or I know I will regret it. I (usually) know what Keith is talking about when he throws technical jargon across the room at me. If I don't, I pretend to anyway and then later can google it to figure it out. It is interesting stuff to me most of the time and I am glad to have learned what I have. Between my son and Keith I have a graduates degree in the School of Second Hand Computer Knowledge. Enough for me to be dangerous anyway. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next . . .*
> 
> We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.
> 
> My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.
> 
> As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'
> 
> I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.
> 
> His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.
> 
> To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)
> 
> I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.
> 
> All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.
> 
> It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, too.


That cat should have 'backed up'!


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next . . .*
> 
> We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.
> 
> My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.
> 
> As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'
> 
> I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.
> 
> His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.
> 
> To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)
> 
> I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.
> 
> All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.
> 
> It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, too.


That looks like a real *COOL* cool case!

I agree that cat should be "backed up" *and out of that case!*
*... one little strand of hair could cause much grief in making a card connection work vs not work.*
... I suggest that it be vacuumed out really good.

I used to make my own PC's… until I found it much cheaper to buy the same configuration cheaper! LOL
Sounds like things have gone full circle… what goes around, comes around… LOL
... I did find it fun to do… a lot of satisfaction in it… just like designing a system, the programs, writing the programs, debugging, and watching it all function perfectly & smoothly… (LOL) ... very satisfying.

I wish all of your problems be small ones & fixable…

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next . . .*
> 
> We had quite a day here yesterday, filled with excitement. Not the kind of crazy excitement that you are probably thinking of, but we are 'mature' (ha!) country people and it doesn't take much for us to be excited.
> 
> My partner Keith got his new computer case yesterday. For those of you who don't know, he isn't only my fellow designer, but also the 'technological genius' behind Sheila Landry Designs. While I am the one who has most of the contact with our customers (he calls me the 'P.R. girl' (public relations)) I refer to him as the 'I.T. guy' (internet technology.) He loves anything to do with gadgets and has a couple of degrees in technology. While I am not quite stupid when it comes to computers, I have nowhere near the knowledge that he does on those things. But that is OK, as together we round out the company and each have out own special part in it.
> 
> As with tools, it seems that to an I. T. guy, you can never have enough computer stuff. It doesn't help that no matter what you have, within five minutes from buying it, there is something out that that is better and faster or bigger. It is a never ending quest for having the best equipment possible and it is a fun challenge to make what you do have perform optimally. Such is a life of a 'geek.'
> 
> I love geeks though (my son is also one!) and while I don't have the desire or need to have the absolute top of the line equipment for myself, I do enjoy sitting on the sideline and watching Keith progressively build a computer system that could theoretically send a spaceship to Mars. Right in our own living room! Besides, I frequently am first in line for his 'run off' parts - many which are eons superior to what I am running on my computer. So I happily cheer from the sidelines as he adds on and builds his computer into a technological marvel.
> 
> His most recent acquisition was a new computer case. Now you may ask yourself "What is so special about a computer case?" as I did when he said he was thinking of getting one. After all, isn't it just a box made of sheet metal to hold the parts? That was certainly my thoughts about it about a week ago. When I saw some of the prices for them, I nearly dropped a jaw. What the heck would justify some of the cost for a "box" after all?? But then, as I was quietly painting and doing my work here, I started paying attention to some of the videos that Keith was watching about the different models of computer cases and I caught myself thinking that some of them were pretty cool. After all, both Keith and I are organization junkies and to someone like that, many of them have things that are quite appealing.
> 
> To make a long story short, after much (MUCH!) deliberation, Keith chose a model that was suitable for his present (and we hope future) needs. It all started when NCIX (a large mail order computer supplier here in Canada) put a large CPU heat sink on sale for a obnoxiously low price. Keith was looking to have his computer run cooler and jumped on the great deal. Unfortunately, it was so large that it wasn't going to fit in his case. So just like a line of dominoes, one piece fell into the other and he wound up getting the heat sink, the case, and assorted other upgrades for his system. (I think NCIX knew what they were doing!)
> 
> I must admit, it is really COOL though! Yesterday when the Purolator guy came with several boxes, it was like Christmas in May. I haven't seen Kieth so excited for a long time and I was really happy for him. He works hard and manages his money well, so why not splurge and make himself happy? I could think of many worse vices. How could seeing this not make you smile???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent the entire day getting the thing set up, and worked well past midnight. There are still tweaks to make and wires to organize, but it is up and running and very, very cool. I know this isn't woodworking related, but indirectly it is, as we do draw our woodworking patterns with our computers and most woodworkers I know work with their computers. Besides, it is like sharing a 'tool gloat'. Part of the fun of it is talking about it.
> 
> All the while Keith was working on his computer, I was able to finish the last of my stocking ornaments. I now have the set of 12 complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I drew up the next set of ornaments that I will be submitting to the Artist's Club, as well as cut them out and began to paint them. I will spend the day today painting and I should be able to get the majority of them finished.
> 
> It was a good day around here. And I feel I have a good life in general. It is nice to be content in the choices we made and have a good purpose to do some positive things each day - and have some fun in the process.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today, too.


That isn't my cat, Joe! Just a pic I found. Although if we would have let them, they would have been crawling in the case. Our biggest fear was their wet noses being where they don't belong. 

Everything is back up and running and works great. It is really nice to have such nice equipment.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Growing Pains*

Well, today is going to be a really short story. I have much to finish up and the clock is ticking away. Yesterday was quite a bit of chaos, with our wall of computers needing to be rewired. I suppose it didn't need to be done, but Keith being Keith, he wanted it done right. Please don't take that as a complaint, because it isn't. I am happy that he is so thorough and tries to do things only one way - the right way.

The process of adding the new case to his computer equipment introduced an array of issues that needed to be addressed. One of the most obvious was the organization of the many, many wires that were required from all of our devices. While many of our peripherals are wireless, several of them still need transmitters and wires to work. On that one wall of electronics, we run two computers, TV screen, two sets of speakers including sub woofers, amplifier, equalizer, phone and internet. That is a lot going on in a small space.

When it works, everything is amazing. But getting everything set up properly and keeping the numerous cords and wires neat can be challenging in the least.

I tried to get painting done for a while, but in the middle of the day, my living room, which is also where my paints are kept, looked like this:










Everything was all pulled out and all over everything else. The benches where my paints were kept were covered with 
things and I wasn't able to get to them.

Keith spent most of the day crouched behind things, cleaning, rewiring and reorganizing things so that they were as neat and organized as possible. During this time, our internet and phone were down, which in itself was difficult to deal with.










After a few hours, I had to abandon painting for the day, even though my deadline looms, as I wanted to help him out. It just made it easier and both of us were the ones that were going to benefit from the results.

At the end of the day, everything was back in order and looked great. As we sat down to enjoy the results, Keith noticed an intermittent feedback noise that is occurring. That isn't good and today he is spending the day trying to trouble shoot it, which involves testing the components one by one. It will be very tedious for him to pinpoint.

As for me, I have no choice but to finish my submission today. Time is up and I have to get it done and stay up until it is. I am grateful that I have a good idea of what I want to accomplish, so all I need to do is implement my ideas. I did paint a couple of ornaments before I gave up so that is good.

I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully things will go smoothly and I will have good reports tomorrow. We can only do our best.

Have a great day today.


----------



## JoeLyddon

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Well, today is going to be a really short story. I have much to finish up and the clock is ticking away. Yesterday was quite a bit of chaos, with our wall of computers needing to be rewired. I suppose it didn't need to be done, but Keith being Keith, he wanted it done right. Please don't take that as a complaint, because it isn't. I am happy that he is so thorough and tries to do things only one way - the right way.
> 
> The process of adding the new case to his computer equipment introduced an array of issues that needed to be addressed. One of the most obvious was the organization of the many, many wires that were required from all of our devices. While many of our peripherals are wireless, several of them still need transmitters and wires to work. On that one wall of electronics, we run two computers, TV screen, two sets of speakers including sub woofers, amplifier, equalizer, phone and internet. That is a lot going on in a small space.
> 
> When it works, everything is amazing. But getting everything set up properly and keeping the numerous cords and wires neat can be challenging in the least.
> 
> I tried to get painting done for a while, but in the middle of the day, my living room, which is also where my paints are kept, looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was all pulled out and all over everything else. The benches where my paints were kept were covered with
> things and I wasn't able to get to them.
> 
> Keith spent most of the day crouched behind things, cleaning, rewiring and reorganizing things so that they were as neat and organized as possible. During this time, our internet and phone were down, which in itself was difficult to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours, I had to abandon painting for the day, even though my deadline looms, as I wanted to help him out. It just made it easier and both of us were the ones that were going to benefit from the results.
> 
> At the end of the day, everything was back in order and looked great. As we sat down to enjoy the results, Keith noticed an intermittent feedback noise that is occurring. That isn't good and today he is spending the day trying to trouble shoot it, which involves testing the components one by one. It will be very tedious for him to pinpoint.
> 
> As for me, I have no choice but to finish my submission today. Time is up and I have to get it done and stay up until it is. I am grateful that I have a good idea of what I want to accomplish, so all I need to do is implement my ideas. I did paint a couple of ornaments before I gave up so that is good.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully things will go smoothly and I will have good reports tomorrow. We can only do our best.
> 
> Have a great day today.


LOOKING SUPER GOOD!

Your new computer is for your entertainment center… as well as your normal computer requirements?

Man! I can just hear that Base! Whopper speakers!

COOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Well, today is going to be a really short story. I have much to finish up and the clock is ticking away. Yesterday was quite a bit of chaos, with our wall of computers needing to be rewired. I suppose it didn't need to be done, but Keith being Keith, he wanted it done right. Please don't take that as a complaint, because it isn't. I am happy that he is so thorough and tries to do things only one way - the right way.
> 
> The process of adding the new case to his computer equipment introduced an array of issues that needed to be addressed. One of the most obvious was the organization of the many, many wires that were required from all of our devices. While many of our peripherals are wireless, several of them still need transmitters and wires to work. On that one wall of electronics, we run two computers, TV screen, two sets of speakers including sub woofers, amplifier, equalizer, phone and internet. That is a lot going on in a small space.
> 
> When it works, everything is amazing. But getting everything set up properly and keeping the numerous cords and wires neat can be challenging in the least.
> 
> I tried to get painting done for a while, but in the middle of the day, my living room, which is also where my paints are kept, looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was all pulled out and all over everything else. The benches where my paints were kept were covered with
> things and I wasn't able to get to them.
> 
> Keith spent most of the day crouched behind things, cleaning, rewiring and reorganizing things so that they were as neat and organized as possible. During this time, our internet and phone were down, which in itself was difficult to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours, I had to abandon painting for the day, even though my deadline looms, as I wanted to help him out. It just made it easier and both of us were the ones that were going to benefit from the results.
> 
> At the end of the day, everything was back in order and looked great. As we sat down to enjoy the results, Keith noticed an intermittent feedback noise that is occurring. That isn't good and today he is spending the day trying to trouble shoot it, which involves testing the components one by one. It will be very tedious for him to pinpoint.
> 
> As for me, I have no choice but to finish my submission today. Time is up and I have to get it done and stay up until it is. I am grateful that I have a good idea of what I want to accomplish, so all I need to do is implement my ideas. I did paint a couple of ornaments before I gave up so that is good.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully things will go smoothly and I will have good reports tomorrow. We can only do our best.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Hi, Joe! 
Yes, our computers are networked together and they control everything. Our shows, movies, music, work files, etc. Believe it or not, we don't have any cable TV. In this day and age, it is somewhat unheard of. Truth is, we don't really spend a lot of time watching TV although we do get shows to have on in the background. We also like the occasional movie. There are many available and they are fine.

Keith's computer is the 'parent' computer. While I have my own shows and music on my computer (over 5000 songs) they are played through either his computer or mine. I have no speakers on my own computer, and have it so it plays through Keith's speakers, however, the sound quality is not as good as when we play stuff through his. He built his own amps for the sound and subs, and when we crank it up (only when the landlord isn't home!) it sounds amazing. Just like they are sitting in the same room. It is quite state of the art stuff and since it is a good chunk of our business, very important.

As stated, everything is backed up often. We even back up the really important stuff (pattern files, etc) to DVD and keep it at Keith's parent's house in case there is a fire or something like that. That is something that is imperative for us to do.

Have a great day today!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Deadline Met *

I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.










I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.

As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.

Here are the finished pieces:



















Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.

Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them. 

But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.

Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.

When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.

I suppose you could say I am busy. 

Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.

So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.

On we go . . .


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadline Met *
> 
> I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.
> 
> As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.
> 
> Here are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.
> 
> Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them.
> 
> But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.
> 
> When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.
> 
> I suppose you could say I am busy.
> 
> Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.
> 
> So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.
> 
> On we go . . .


Good morning Sheila;

Those packges all look extremely good. So realistic looking.

So, after al that Keith went through, he had to send the new power unit back? I'm sure he's very dissapointed about that. I know I would be.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadline Met *
> 
> I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.
> 
> As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.
> 
> Here are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.
> 
> Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them.
> 
> But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.
> 
> When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.
> 
> I suppose you could say I am busy.
> 
> Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.
> 
> So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.
> 
> On we go . . .


Yes, Lee, he was a bit disappointed. But he is very keen on 'sound' and even a lay-person such as myself could hear the soft buzz of the feedback. It was weird. It would occur when he rolled his mouse over certain links. Keith said it was when the hard drive activity increased, which bumped up the power supply. It made sense and when he put the older power supply back in, the noise diminished significantly. It was a pain to wrap it up and it will go back today, but he always pays the extra $10 or so that NCIX charges for RMA returns so it didn't cost to ship back. In all likelihood though he will be charged the 15% restocking fee, as the power supply isn't really 'defective' - it is just working at a frequency that interferes with his other components. The one he is using now is adequate, as I said, but a bigger one is really optimal for his set up. At least he has one that he can use temporarily. He was quite frustrated trying to pinpoint the cause of the noise. I felt for him. After three days of picking at the components, I bet he will feel good waking up today knowing he won't have to pull a computer apart (again!) Now we just hope the new power supply won't do the same thing. It is unlikely, but no guarantee. Cross your fingers! 

I hope you have a good one today. I know I will be more relaxed!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadline Met *
> 
> I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.
> 
> As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.
> 
> Here are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.
> 
> Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them.
> 
> But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.
> 
> When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.
> 
> I suppose you could say I am busy.
> 
> Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.
> 
> So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.
> 
> On we go . . .


somehow i missed on the problem keith had, so sorry, i know it had to be very frustrating… but hope his new one will work..lets hope…your ornament look fantastic, such a wonderful painter you are, but you know that, i hope they get accepted , you both have a great day…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadline Met *
> 
> I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.
> 
> As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.
> 
> Here are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.
> 
> Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them.
> 
> But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.
> 
> When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.
> 
> I suppose you could say I am busy.
> 
> Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.
> 
> So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.
> 
> On we go . . .


Thanks, Grizz! I am back on track today. I know you wrote me the other day and I am sorry I didn't get back to you. We had some down time off of the internet and yesterday I was pretty focused on finishing these up. I hope you understand. 

Back to 'normal' today - whatever that is. Busy, but not "crazy/busy" I suppose.

Thanks for the nice encouragement. I hope to catch you soon! 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadline Met *
> 
> I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.
> 
> As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.
> 
> Here are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.
> 
> Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them.
> 
> But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.
> 
> When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.
> 
> I suppose you could say I am busy.
> 
> Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.
> 
> So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.
> 
> On we go . . .


I love the gifts! they are so cool! Congrats on finishing the painting before the deadline, I hope they get accepted.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadline Met *
> 
> I feel accomplished today. After what feels like I ran a marathon, I reached the finish line last night and completed the next set of painted ornaments in time for the deadline (which is today!) While I was a bit tired, I still must say that I finished all that I had set out to do and never had a doubt that I would. It is a good feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to call this next set of ornaments "Let's Wrap It Up." They are a dozen package shaped ornaments, painted in fun and bright Christmas colors and can be used for ornaments, magnets, wreaths and garlands, gift tags, or just about anything.
> 
> As with the previous holiday Christmas stocking set, I am submitting them for consideration to the Artist's Club for their holiday (September) catalog. The deadline for the submissions is today, and I hope they choose to take them.
> 
> Here are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again there is a variety of levels of painting there. Some are maybe a bit more difficult than others, but they are all easily accomplished with a bit of patience.
> 
> Even if they are not accepted, I am happy that I got them done. Either way they will be a good addition to the painting patterns on my site. And besides, I do like them.
> 
> But they are certainly not completed yet. Both these and the stocking ornaments still need the patterns written. That would include repainting them and taking step-by-step pictures for the instructions. But most of the 'thinking work' is done, and the rest should come quite easily.
> 
> Today I need to switch gears completely. On Monday, we sent our Christmas items to the magazine for publication. My goals for today and tomorrow are to finish up all the instructions for those projects, as well as write an article for using the texture paste that I used on the bell ornaments. I will be happy to get those things under my belt too.
> 
> When all that is done, I will finally be able to go back to finishing up the new bird cage ornaments that I was working on last week. I can't wait to get them cut and see how they look in wood. It will be exciting to work on them and I am anxious to do that too.
> 
> I suppose you could say I am busy.
> 
> Things here with the computers are all back up and running. After spending much of the day yesterday troubleshooting, Keith discovered that it was his new power supply that was causing the low level hum in the speakers. He had to pack it up and send it back, and he tried ordering a different one. That probably won't arrive until at least Monday, so for now he has his old one in there, which is adequate. It is good to have backup components for times like this.
> 
> So for now, it is back to normal. I will be anxious to hear if the designs are accepted or not, and I hope they are. Either way though I did OK. It will be a good day and I will be happy to work at a more relaxed pace and be able to take my time and catch up on answering emails. I really don't mind deadlines though. I think they are good ways to push myself a little harder and keep me moving in a positive direction. And only good things will come of that.
> 
> On we go . . .


Hi, Katie! I am glad you like them. I was hoping that they would appeal to painters and even though some are simple, I hope that they will want to make them. I found out that the Artist's Club liked them too and they are going to take them.  YAY!

Now to get the pattern packets done . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hard Work Can Bring Good Results*

After the crazy pace that I had been working the past couple of weeks, I spent yesterday slowing things down a bit. While I still have plenty to do, I know that if I step back and take a breath, I would be in danger of feeling 'burned out' and over done.

I often receive emails from people who wonder how I avoid feeling overwhelmed and burned out. They see the amount of time that I put into my work and they warn me of not taking enough time out to enjoy life. I realize that to an outsider it may seem that I am working all the time, but what I like others to remember is how much I love what I do and how it doesn't feel like a burden to me at all. If I do get frustrated in regard to all I need to get done, all I have to do is think back to a couple of years ago when I wasn't doing as well and I had little ambition. For a while there, I was going through some personal things and I had a difficult time motivating myself to do just about anything. It was not a good time in my life, but I think it was necessary in some ways. I believe that feeling like there is not enough time in the day to do everything is far preferable to worrying about bills and money and wondering if I would have work to do at all, and not having the drive or the ambition to change things. Those bad days will never be far enough behind me to forget them, and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for where I am now.

I spent much of the early part of the day reorganizing and doing a quick clean up. It is easy for things to get out of order in our small place, especially when we are busy. Taking the time to tidy things up and put everything where it belongs is a good feeling and before long we had a place that was neat and clean again.

The day started out with some cloud cover, but soon the sky cleared and it was a beautiful and warm day. I sat on the deck with Pancakes for a bit and thought how nice it would be to just go for a ride. One thing about being busy - it left little time for recreational driving and it was over three weeks since I had to put gas in the tank of my car and there was still a quarter of a tank left. The idea of a short 'road trip' came to mind and I was able to corrupt Keith into coming with me and taking the trip to Yarmouth.

We took the car for a quick wash before we left and put the top down and hit the road. It felt good to be driving with the sun shining on us and as soon as we got on the road, I knew that was just what I needed to recharge my battery. We hadn't left until after 1pm, and we had a late lunch at one of our favorite little cafe's in town. We then spent a couple of hours just poking around in town and picking through the stores. We didn't buy much, but it felt good to be out and in a different environment for even a couple of hours. By the time we headed back, it was after 7pm and we were both getting quite tired (at least I was!)

Upon arriving home, there were lots of emails to read. Among them was an email from my contact from the Artist's Club and she informed me that at their meeting they decided to accept BOTH of the new kits that I designed for the next catalog - The Christmas stocking ornament set AND the Christmas packages! I was very pleased and excited, and I was especially happy because the past couple days of pushing myself hard really paid off. I am very grateful for the opportunity to work with them again, and it will be wonderful for me to have a presence in their catalogs throughout the fall and holiday season.

So it is back to work for me today. I now need to get busy on the pattern packets for both of the projects, which will involve repainting the pieces so that I can take the step-by-step pictures and create the pattern packets. I also have the other things that I mentioned the other day that I need to accomplish, as well as develop my new patterns. Once again, the story of 'The Ant and the Grasshopper' comes to mind. It is going to be a very busy summer, and that will hopefully lead to a wonderfully successful fall and winter. I couldn't be happier.










I wish you all a wonderful day! (Is it Friday already? And JUNE??)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Hard Work Can Bring Good Results*
> 
> After the crazy pace that I had been working the past couple of weeks, I spent yesterday slowing things down a bit. While I still have plenty to do, I know that if I step back and take a breath, I would be in danger of feeling 'burned out' and over done.
> 
> I often receive emails from people who wonder how I avoid feeling overwhelmed and burned out. They see the amount of time that I put into my work and they warn me of not taking enough time out to enjoy life. I realize that to an outsider it may seem that I am working all the time, but what I like others to remember is how much I love what I do and how it doesn't feel like a burden to me at all. If I do get frustrated in regard to all I need to get done, all I have to do is think back to a couple of years ago when I wasn't doing as well and I had little ambition. For a while there, I was going through some personal things and I had a difficult time motivating myself to do just about anything. It was not a good time in my life, but I think it was necessary in some ways. I believe that feeling like there is not enough time in the day to do everything is far preferable to worrying about bills and money and wondering if I would have work to do at all, and not having the drive or the ambition to change things. Those bad days will never be far enough behind me to forget them, and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for where I am now.
> 
> I spent much of the early part of the day reorganizing and doing a quick clean up. It is easy for things to get out of order in our small place, especially when we are busy. Taking the time to tidy things up and put everything where it belongs is a good feeling and before long we had a place that was neat and clean again.
> 
> The day started out with some cloud cover, but soon the sky cleared and it was a beautiful and warm day. I sat on the deck with Pancakes for a bit and thought how nice it would be to just go for a ride. One thing about being busy - it left little time for recreational driving and it was over three weeks since I had to put gas in the tank of my car and there was still a quarter of a tank left. The idea of a short 'road trip' came to mind and I was able to corrupt Keith into coming with me and taking the trip to Yarmouth.
> 
> We took the car for a quick wash before we left and put the top down and hit the road. It felt good to be driving with the sun shining on us and as soon as we got on the road, I knew that was just what I needed to recharge my battery. We hadn't left until after 1pm, and we had a late lunch at one of our favorite little cafe's in town. We then spent a couple of hours just poking around in town and picking through the stores. We didn't buy much, but it felt good to be out and in a different environment for even a couple of hours. By the time we headed back, it was after 7pm and we were both getting quite tired (at least I was!)
> 
> Upon arriving home, there were lots of emails to read. Among them was an email from my contact from the Artist's Club and she informed me that at their meeting they decided to accept BOTH of the new kits that I designed for the next catalog - The Christmas stocking ornament set AND the Christmas packages! I was very pleased and excited, and I was especially happy because the past couple days of pushing myself hard really paid off. I am very grateful for the opportunity to work with them again, and it will be wonderful for me to have a presence in their catalogs throughout the fall and holiday season.
> 
> So it is back to work for me today. I now need to get busy on the pattern packets for both of the projects, which will involve repainting the pieces so that I can take the step-by-step pictures and create the pattern packets. I also have the other things that I mentioned the other day that I need to accomplish, as well as develop my new patterns. Once again, the story of 'The Ant and the Grasshopper' comes to mind. It is going to be a very busy summer, and that will hopefully lead to a wonderfully successful fall and winter. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! (Is it Friday already? And JUNE??)


Ahhh. You are a gr8 story-teller Sheila. I feel like I was in the car with ya both. lol You're livin life, and that's what ya gotta do.


----------



## ratchet

scrollgirl said:


> *Hard Work Can Bring Good Results*
> 
> After the crazy pace that I had been working the past couple of weeks, I spent yesterday slowing things down a bit. While I still have plenty to do, I know that if I step back and take a breath, I would be in danger of feeling 'burned out' and over done.
> 
> I often receive emails from people who wonder how I avoid feeling overwhelmed and burned out. They see the amount of time that I put into my work and they warn me of not taking enough time out to enjoy life. I realize that to an outsider it may seem that I am working all the time, but what I like others to remember is how much I love what I do and how it doesn't feel like a burden to me at all. If I do get frustrated in regard to all I need to get done, all I have to do is think back to a couple of years ago when I wasn't doing as well and I had little ambition. For a while there, I was going through some personal things and I had a difficult time motivating myself to do just about anything. It was not a good time in my life, but I think it was necessary in some ways. I believe that feeling like there is not enough time in the day to do everything is far preferable to worrying about bills and money and wondering if I would have work to do at all, and not having the drive or the ambition to change things. Those bad days will never be far enough behind me to forget them, and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for where I am now.
> 
> I spent much of the early part of the day reorganizing and doing a quick clean up. It is easy for things to get out of order in our small place, especially when we are busy. Taking the time to tidy things up and put everything where it belongs is a good feeling and before long we had a place that was neat and clean again.
> 
> The day started out with some cloud cover, but soon the sky cleared and it was a beautiful and warm day. I sat on the deck with Pancakes for a bit and thought how nice it would be to just go for a ride. One thing about being busy - it left little time for recreational driving and it was over three weeks since I had to put gas in the tank of my car and there was still a quarter of a tank left. The idea of a short 'road trip' came to mind and I was able to corrupt Keith into coming with me and taking the trip to Yarmouth.
> 
> We took the car for a quick wash before we left and put the top down and hit the road. It felt good to be driving with the sun shining on us and as soon as we got on the road, I knew that was just what I needed to recharge my battery. We hadn't left until after 1pm, and we had a late lunch at one of our favorite little cafe's in town. We then spent a couple of hours just poking around in town and picking through the stores. We didn't buy much, but it felt good to be out and in a different environment for even a couple of hours. By the time we headed back, it was after 7pm and we were both getting quite tired (at least I was!)
> 
> Upon arriving home, there were lots of emails to read. Among them was an email from my contact from the Artist's Club and she informed me that at their meeting they decided to accept BOTH of the new kits that I designed for the next catalog - The Christmas stocking ornament set AND the Christmas packages! I was very pleased and excited, and I was especially happy because the past couple days of pushing myself hard really paid off. I am very grateful for the opportunity to work with them again, and it will be wonderful for me to have a presence in their catalogs throughout the fall and holiday season.
> 
> So it is back to work for me today. I now need to get busy on the pattern packets for both of the projects, which will involve repainting the pieces so that I can take the step-by-step pictures and create the pattern packets. I also have the other things that I mentioned the other day that I need to accomplish, as well as develop my new patterns. Once again, the story of 'The Ant and the Grasshopper' comes to mind. It is going to be a very busy summer, and that will hopefully lead to a wonderfully successful fall and winter. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! (Is it Friday already? And JUNE??)


Nice story. Sounds like it was a good day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hard Work Can Bring Good Results*
> 
> After the crazy pace that I had been working the past couple of weeks, I spent yesterday slowing things down a bit. While I still have plenty to do, I know that if I step back and take a breath, I would be in danger of feeling 'burned out' and over done.
> 
> I often receive emails from people who wonder how I avoid feeling overwhelmed and burned out. They see the amount of time that I put into my work and they warn me of not taking enough time out to enjoy life. I realize that to an outsider it may seem that I am working all the time, but what I like others to remember is how much I love what I do and how it doesn't feel like a burden to me at all. If I do get frustrated in regard to all I need to get done, all I have to do is think back to a couple of years ago when I wasn't doing as well and I had little ambition. For a while there, I was going through some personal things and I had a difficult time motivating myself to do just about anything. It was not a good time in my life, but I think it was necessary in some ways. I believe that feeling like there is not enough time in the day to do everything is far preferable to worrying about bills and money and wondering if I would have work to do at all, and not having the drive or the ambition to change things. Those bad days will never be far enough behind me to forget them, and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for where I am now.
> 
> I spent much of the early part of the day reorganizing and doing a quick clean up. It is easy for things to get out of order in our small place, especially when we are busy. Taking the time to tidy things up and put everything where it belongs is a good feeling and before long we had a place that was neat and clean again.
> 
> The day started out with some cloud cover, but soon the sky cleared and it was a beautiful and warm day. I sat on the deck with Pancakes for a bit and thought how nice it would be to just go for a ride. One thing about being busy - it left little time for recreational driving and it was over three weeks since I had to put gas in the tank of my car and there was still a quarter of a tank left. The idea of a short 'road trip' came to mind and I was able to corrupt Keith into coming with me and taking the trip to Yarmouth.
> 
> We took the car for a quick wash before we left and put the top down and hit the road. It felt good to be driving with the sun shining on us and as soon as we got on the road, I knew that was just what I needed to recharge my battery. We hadn't left until after 1pm, and we had a late lunch at one of our favorite little cafe's in town. We then spent a couple of hours just poking around in town and picking through the stores. We didn't buy much, but it felt good to be out and in a different environment for even a couple of hours. By the time we headed back, it was after 7pm and we were both getting quite tired (at least I was!)
> 
> Upon arriving home, there were lots of emails to read. Among them was an email from my contact from the Artist's Club and she informed me that at their meeting they decided to accept BOTH of the new kits that I designed for the next catalog - The Christmas stocking ornament set AND the Christmas packages! I was very pleased and excited, and I was especially happy because the past couple days of pushing myself hard really paid off. I am very grateful for the opportunity to work with them again, and it will be wonderful for me to have a presence in their catalogs throughout the fall and holiday season.
> 
> So it is back to work for me today. I now need to get busy on the pattern packets for both of the projects, which will involve repainting the pieces so that I can take the step-by-step pictures and create the pattern packets. I also have the other things that I mentioned the other day that I need to accomplish, as well as develop my new patterns. Once again, the story of 'The Ant and the Grasshopper' comes to mind. It is going to be a very busy summer, and that will hopefully lead to a wonderfully successful fall and winter. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! (Is it Friday already? And JUNE??)


Thanks to both of you. It was much needed I think. Now I have to buckle down and get some more work done. That will be a challenge if the weather continues to be so nice!

Discipline, discipline, discipline . . . 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Hard Work Can Bring Good Results*
> 
> After the crazy pace that I had been working the past couple of weeks, I spent yesterday slowing things down a bit. While I still have plenty to do, I know that if I step back and take a breath, I would be in danger of feeling 'burned out' and over done.
> 
> I often receive emails from people who wonder how I avoid feeling overwhelmed and burned out. They see the amount of time that I put into my work and they warn me of not taking enough time out to enjoy life. I realize that to an outsider it may seem that I am working all the time, but what I like others to remember is how much I love what I do and how it doesn't feel like a burden to me at all. If I do get frustrated in regard to all I need to get done, all I have to do is think back to a couple of years ago when I wasn't doing as well and I had little ambition. For a while there, I was going through some personal things and I had a difficult time motivating myself to do just about anything. It was not a good time in my life, but I think it was necessary in some ways. I believe that feeling like there is not enough time in the day to do everything is far preferable to worrying about bills and money and wondering if I would have work to do at all, and not having the drive or the ambition to change things. Those bad days will never be far enough behind me to forget them, and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for where I am now.
> 
> I spent much of the early part of the day reorganizing and doing a quick clean up. It is easy for things to get out of order in our small place, especially when we are busy. Taking the time to tidy things up and put everything where it belongs is a good feeling and before long we had a place that was neat and clean again.
> 
> The day started out with some cloud cover, but soon the sky cleared and it was a beautiful and warm day. I sat on the deck with Pancakes for a bit and thought how nice it would be to just go for a ride. One thing about being busy - it left little time for recreational driving and it was over three weeks since I had to put gas in the tank of my car and there was still a quarter of a tank left. The idea of a short 'road trip' came to mind and I was able to corrupt Keith into coming with me and taking the trip to Yarmouth.
> 
> We took the car for a quick wash before we left and put the top down and hit the road. It felt good to be driving with the sun shining on us and as soon as we got on the road, I knew that was just what I needed to recharge my battery. We hadn't left until after 1pm, and we had a late lunch at one of our favorite little cafe's in town. We then spent a couple of hours just poking around in town and picking through the stores. We didn't buy much, but it felt good to be out and in a different environment for even a couple of hours. By the time we headed back, it was after 7pm and we were both getting quite tired (at least I was!)
> 
> Upon arriving home, there were lots of emails to read. Among them was an email from my contact from the Artist's Club and she informed me that at their meeting they decided to accept BOTH of the new kits that I designed for the next catalog - The Christmas stocking ornament set AND the Christmas packages! I was very pleased and excited, and I was especially happy because the past couple days of pushing myself hard really paid off. I am very grateful for the opportunity to work with them again, and it will be wonderful for me to have a presence in their catalogs throughout the fall and holiday season.
> 
> So it is back to work for me today. I now need to get busy on the pattern packets for both of the projects, which will involve repainting the pieces so that I can take the step-by-step pictures and create the pattern packets. I also have the other things that I mentioned the other day that I need to accomplish, as well as develop my new patterns. Once again, the story of 'The Ant and the Grasshopper' comes to mind. It is going to be a very busy summer, and that will hopefully lead to a wonderfully successful fall and winter. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! (Is it Friday already? And JUNE??)


Hi Sheila;

People used to tell me to be careful not to burn out from too much going on all the time, and I wondered how it would be possible, since I didn't consider it work.

Guess what, it became work! It would appear I'm not so smart after all. You really can do too much of a good thing. Go figure!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hard Work Can Bring Good Results*
> 
> After the crazy pace that I had been working the past couple of weeks, I spent yesterday slowing things down a bit. While I still have plenty to do, I know that if I step back and take a breath, I would be in danger of feeling 'burned out' and over done.
> 
> I often receive emails from people who wonder how I avoid feeling overwhelmed and burned out. They see the amount of time that I put into my work and they warn me of not taking enough time out to enjoy life. I realize that to an outsider it may seem that I am working all the time, but what I like others to remember is how much I love what I do and how it doesn't feel like a burden to me at all. If I do get frustrated in regard to all I need to get done, all I have to do is think back to a couple of years ago when I wasn't doing as well and I had little ambition. For a while there, I was going through some personal things and I had a difficult time motivating myself to do just about anything. It was not a good time in my life, but I think it was necessary in some ways. I believe that feeling like there is not enough time in the day to do everything is far preferable to worrying about bills and money and wondering if I would have work to do at all, and not having the drive or the ambition to change things. Those bad days will never be far enough behind me to forget them, and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for where I am now.
> 
> I spent much of the early part of the day reorganizing and doing a quick clean up. It is easy for things to get out of order in our small place, especially when we are busy. Taking the time to tidy things up and put everything where it belongs is a good feeling and before long we had a place that was neat and clean again.
> 
> The day started out with some cloud cover, but soon the sky cleared and it was a beautiful and warm day. I sat on the deck with Pancakes for a bit and thought how nice it would be to just go for a ride. One thing about being busy - it left little time for recreational driving and it was over three weeks since I had to put gas in the tank of my car and there was still a quarter of a tank left. The idea of a short 'road trip' came to mind and I was able to corrupt Keith into coming with me and taking the trip to Yarmouth.
> 
> We took the car for a quick wash before we left and put the top down and hit the road. It felt good to be driving with the sun shining on us and as soon as we got on the road, I knew that was just what I needed to recharge my battery. We hadn't left until after 1pm, and we had a late lunch at one of our favorite little cafe's in town. We then spent a couple of hours just poking around in town and picking through the stores. We didn't buy much, but it felt good to be out and in a different environment for even a couple of hours. By the time we headed back, it was after 7pm and we were both getting quite tired (at least I was!)
> 
> Upon arriving home, there were lots of emails to read. Among them was an email from my contact from the Artist's Club and she informed me that at their meeting they decided to accept BOTH of the new kits that I designed for the next catalog - The Christmas stocking ornament set AND the Christmas packages! I was very pleased and excited, and I was especially happy because the past couple days of pushing myself hard really paid off. I am very grateful for the opportunity to work with them again, and it will be wonderful for me to have a presence in their catalogs throughout the fall and holiday season.
> 
> So it is back to work for me today. I now need to get busy on the pattern packets for both of the projects, which will involve repainting the pieces so that I can take the step-by-step pictures and create the pattern packets. I also have the other things that I mentioned the other day that I need to accomplish, as well as develop my new patterns. Once again, the story of 'The Ant and the Grasshopper' comes to mind. It is going to be a very busy summer, and that will hopefully lead to a wonderfully successful fall and winter. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! (Is it Friday already? And JUNE??)


I do realize what you are saying, Lee. I do try to get away from time to time - even if it is just to go for a ride in the car. Looking ahead to all that is on my plate, it can be overwhelming for me at times. I really want to protect myself from that burned out feeling when I work. I don't want it to become a chore to me. It is just difficult to divide up my time when I know I have some things pressing that need to be done. So much of it is thought process!

I always appreciate your input because I know you are someone who also works for himself. It does help to hear your perspective. Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Keeping Things in Balance*

I must admit that I was a bit unfocused yesterday. I didn't have my usual drive and ambition and saw myself moving at a much slower pace than what I have become used to.

Is that a bad thing? I don't know. I don't really think it is anything permanent, but just perhaps the after effects of the last several weeks of working at full tilt.

While I know that this is only temporary, when I really thought about all the things I still have to do I realized that this slower and easier pace couldn't last long. The other things on my agenda just can't wait. But as I looked around me and saw things were a bit messy, I knew that I needed to take a breath and regroup and once again tidy thing up around the house before I could continue and move on to other things. It is just the way I am.

After the gym, we came home and I had intended to get right to work. But walking into the house, there was just a bit too much clutter for my liking. It wasn't terrible, but there was enough stuff here and there to make the place look messy, and it didn't feel right starting in a new direction without first giving the place a once over and putting things where they belong. That included my computer, as it sometimes amazes me how the desktop of my computer becomes disorganized in direct proportion to the rest of my environment. Even there things needed to be filed and put in their proper places and organized so that I would be able to find them.

I also needed to catch up on my emails, and am going to finish doing that this morning after I am done here. There are some correspondences that need attention, and while I got through many of them yesterday, there are still some letters that need a response. I try to keep up with them every day, but the past week or so I was only able to take care of those which were most pressing. As my inbox was filling up, I realized that I needed to take the time to attend to things there. Mainly I do so first thing in the morning or last thing at night, but I was working at such a pace that I wasn't able to keep to that schedule and things fell a bit behind.

I did accomplish a lot yesterday even though it was at a slower pace. I spent some time posting the many receipts that were piling up and I got my finances completely up to date. That feels great. Keith and I both have spread sheets on our computers and we have been very good at documenting all our expenses and income for the business. Usually, I do this for the first few months of the year, and then trail off and wind up doing it only when it comes time to prepare for paying my taxes. That turns it into a much larger task, and with the addition of Keith to my business, much more complicated. This is the first year that I have used a computer program to keep track of things and it is making it quite easy. I simply have a folder of unposted receipts and periodically (ideally every couple of weeks) I post them to the income and expense sheets. Once they are posted, they are put in an accordion file which is divided by month. Next April when the taxes are due, it will be very easy for me to run reports and all the back up documents will be in one place. This time that I am spending now will save me days of sorting and trying to remember things when I am preparing my taxes. I am glad that I am finally getting into the habit of doing things this way. I don't know why it took me so long to figure it out.

Today I will spend writing instructions for the two projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I don't know if I will be able to finish them all, but I will try my best to get them at least close. I want to work on both the new bird cage ornament set as well as the instructions for the two ornament sets that I just painted as soon as I am done with the holiday projects. The box of projects arrived at the magazine yesterday and writing the instructions is quickly becoming a top priority. It will feel good to be able to finish those up.

So you see, there is quite a variety of things for me to do to keep busy. It was supposed to rain this weekend, but I woke up to a bright and sunny morning. I am not yet sure if that will be helpful or distracting for me. We will just have to see . . .

Sometimes, I feel that it is quite a balancing act to keep everything going. Most days I can handle it though, and it is only the odd time that it gets to be overwhelming for me. I only need to keep my focus, and I should be able to do fine.










I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things in Balance*
> 
> I must admit that I was a bit unfocused yesterday. I didn't have my usual drive and ambition and saw myself moving at a much slower pace than what I have become used to.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't know. I don't really think it is anything permanent, but just perhaps the after effects of the last several weeks of working at full tilt.
> 
> While I know that this is only temporary, when I really thought about all the things I still have to do I realized that this slower and easier pace couldn't last long. The other things on my agenda just can't wait. But as I looked around me and saw things were a bit messy, I knew that I needed to take a breath and regroup and once again tidy thing up around the house before I could continue and move on to other things. It is just the way I am.
> 
> After the gym, we came home and I had intended to get right to work. But walking into the house, there was just a bit too much clutter for my liking. It wasn't terrible, but there was enough stuff here and there to make the place look messy, and it didn't feel right starting in a new direction without first giving the place a once over and putting things where they belong. That included my computer, as it sometimes amazes me how the desktop of my computer becomes disorganized in direct proportion to the rest of my environment. Even there things needed to be filed and put in their proper places and organized so that I would be able to find them.
> 
> I also needed to catch up on my emails, and am going to finish doing that this morning after I am done here. There are some correspondences that need attention, and while I got through many of them yesterday, there are still some letters that need a response. I try to keep up with them every day, but the past week or so I was only able to take care of those which were most pressing. As my inbox was filling up, I realized that I needed to take the time to attend to things there. Mainly I do so first thing in the morning or last thing at night, but I was working at such a pace that I wasn't able to keep to that schedule and things fell a bit behind.
> 
> I did accomplish a lot yesterday even though it was at a slower pace. I spent some time posting the many receipts that were piling up and I got my finances completely up to date. That feels great. Keith and I both have spread sheets on our computers and we have been very good at documenting all our expenses and income for the business. Usually, I do this for the first few months of the year, and then trail off and wind up doing it only when it comes time to prepare for paying my taxes. That turns it into a much larger task, and with the addition of Keith to my business, much more complicated. This is the first year that I have used a computer program to keep track of things and it is making it quite easy. I simply have a folder of unposted receipts and periodically (ideally every couple of weeks) I post them to the income and expense sheets. Once they are posted, they are put in an accordion file which is divided by month. Next April when the taxes are due, it will be very easy for me to run reports and all the back up documents will be in one place. This time that I am spending now will save me days of sorting and trying to remember things when I am preparing my taxes. I am glad that I am finally getting into the habit of doing things this way. I don't know why it took me so long to figure it out.
> 
> Today I will spend writing instructions for the two projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I don't know if I will be able to finish them all, but I will try my best to get them at least close. I want to work on both the new bird cage ornament set as well as the instructions for the two ornament sets that I just painted as soon as I am done with the holiday projects. The box of projects arrived at the magazine yesterday and writing the instructions is quickly becoming a top priority. It will feel good to be able to finish those up.
> 
> So you see, there is quite a variety of things for me to do to keep busy. It was supposed to rain this weekend, but I woke up to a bright and sunny morning. I am not yet sure if that will be helpful or distracting for me. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Sometimes, I feel that it is quite a balancing act to keep everything going. Most days I can handle it though, and it is only the odd time that it gets to be overwhelming for me. I only need to keep my focus, and I should be able to do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday.


Hi Sheila;

When I was about 19 I had an eye injury, and of course I had no insurance. I figured at my current rate of pay it would take 10 years or more to pay for the surgery I needed, so I decided the best thing for me to do was to quit my job and start a business. (careful planning, huh?)

I asked advice from a previous employer, who was pretty successful. He told me running a business was a lot like riding an elephant. As long as you're riding him, things are ok. But when he starts riding you, you're in trouble.

Turns out to be a fairly accurate assessment, and I have the feet prints to prove it. Staying on top of all the details, like doing your books and clearing off your desktop, helps ensure you do the riding.

Well, I have to go clean up some elephant poop.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things in Balance*
> 
> I must admit that I was a bit unfocused yesterday. I didn't have my usual drive and ambition and saw myself moving at a much slower pace than what I have become used to.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't know. I don't really think it is anything permanent, but just perhaps the after effects of the last several weeks of working at full tilt.
> 
> While I know that this is only temporary, when I really thought about all the things I still have to do I realized that this slower and easier pace couldn't last long. The other things on my agenda just can't wait. But as I looked around me and saw things were a bit messy, I knew that I needed to take a breath and regroup and once again tidy thing up around the house before I could continue and move on to other things. It is just the way I am.
> 
> After the gym, we came home and I had intended to get right to work. But walking into the house, there was just a bit too much clutter for my liking. It wasn't terrible, but there was enough stuff here and there to make the place look messy, and it didn't feel right starting in a new direction without first giving the place a once over and putting things where they belong. That included my computer, as it sometimes amazes me how the desktop of my computer becomes disorganized in direct proportion to the rest of my environment. Even there things needed to be filed and put in their proper places and organized so that I would be able to find them.
> 
> I also needed to catch up on my emails, and am going to finish doing that this morning after I am done here. There are some correspondences that need attention, and while I got through many of them yesterday, there are still some letters that need a response. I try to keep up with them every day, but the past week or so I was only able to take care of those which were most pressing. As my inbox was filling up, I realized that I needed to take the time to attend to things there. Mainly I do so first thing in the morning or last thing at night, but I was working at such a pace that I wasn't able to keep to that schedule and things fell a bit behind.
> 
> I did accomplish a lot yesterday even though it was at a slower pace. I spent some time posting the many receipts that were piling up and I got my finances completely up to date. That feels great. Keith and I both have spread sheets on our computers and we have been very good at documenting all our expenses and income for the business. Usually, I do this for the first few months of the year, and then trail off and wind up doing it only when it comes time to prepare for paying my taxes. That turns it into a much larger task, and with the addition of Keith to my business, much more complicated. This is the first year that I have used a computer program to keep track of things and it is making it quite easy. I simply have a folder of unposted receipts and periodically (ideally every couple of weeks) I post them to the income and expense sheets. Once they are posted, they are put in an accordion file which is divided by month. Next April when the taxes are due, it will be very easy for me to run reports and all the back up documents will be in one place. This time that I am spending now will save me days of sorting and trying to remember things when I am preparing my taxes. I am glad that I am finally getting into the habit of doing things this way. I don't know why it took me so long to figure it out.
> 
> Today I will spend writing instructions for the two projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I don't know if I will be able to finish them all, but I will try my best to get them at least close. I want to work on both the new bird cage ornament set as well as the instructions for the two ornament sets that I just painted as soon as I am done with the holiday projects. The box of projects arrived at the magazine yesterday and writing the instructions is quickly becoming a top priority. It will feel good to be able to finish those up.
> 
> So you see, there is quite a variety of things for me to do to keep busy. It was supposed to rain this weekend, but I woke up to a bright and sunny morning. I am not yet sure if that will be helpful or distracting for me. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Sometimes, I feel that it is quite a balancing act to keep everything going. Most days I can handle it though, and it is only the odd time that it gets to be overwhelming for me. I only need to keep my focus, and I should be able to do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday.


Wow, what an apt analog by Lee! Puts everything in perspective and him mentioning the cleanup at the end is representative of lots of the kind of work we have to do! (unpleasant!) Well said, Lee!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Things in Balance*
> 
> I must admit that I was a bit unfocused yesterday. I didn't have my usual drive and ambition and saw myself moving at a much slower pace than what I have become used to.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't know. I don't really think it is anything permanent, but just perhaps the after effects of the last several weeks of working at full tilt.
> 
> While I know that this is only temporary, when I really thought about all the things I still have to do I realized that this slower and easier pace couldn't last long. The other things on my agenda just can't wait. But as I looked around me and saw things were a bit messy, I knew that I needed to take a breath and regroup and once again tidy thing up around the house before I could continue and move on to other things. It is just the way I am.
> 
> After the gym, we came home and I had intended to get right to work. But walking into the house, there was just a bit too much clutter for my liking. It wasn't terrible, but there was enough stuff here and there to make the place look messy, and it didn't feel right starting in a new direction without first giving the place a once over and putting things where they belong. That included my computer, as it sometimes amazes me how the desktop of my computer becomes disorganized in direct proportion to the rest of my environment. Even there things needed to be filed and put in their proper places and organized so that I would be able to find them.
> 
> I also needed to catch up on my emails, and am going to finish doing that this morning after I am done here. There are some correspondences that need attention, and while I got through many of them yesterday, there are still some letters that need a response. I try to keep up with them every day, but the past week or so I was only able to take care of those which were most pressing. As my inbox was filling up, I realized that I needed to take the time to attend to things there. Mainly I do so first thing in the morning or last thing at night, but I was working at such a pace that I wasn't able to keep to that schedule and things fell a bit behind.
> 
> I did accomplish a lot yesterday even though it was at a slower pace. I spent some time posting the many receipts that were piling up and I got my finances completely up to date. That feels great. Keith and I both have spread sheets on our computers and we have been very good at documenting all our expenses and income for the business. Usually, I do this for the first few months of the year, and then trail off and wind up doing it only when it comes time to prepare for paying my taxes. That turns it into a much larger task, and with the addition of Keith to my business, much more complicated. This is the first year that I have used a computer program to keep track of things and it is making it quite easy. I simply have a folder of unposted receipts and periodically (ideally every couple of weeks) I post them to the income and expense sheets. Once they are posted, they are put in an accordion file which is divided by month. Next April when the taxes are due, it will be very easy for me to run reports and all the back up documents will be in one place. This time that I am spending now will save me days of sorting and trying to remember things when I am preparing my taxes. I am glad that I am finally getting into the habit of doing things this way. I don't know why it took me so long to figure it out.
> 
> Today I will spend writing instructions for the two projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I don't know if I will be able to finish them all, but I will try my best to get them at least close. I want to work on both the new bird cage ornament set as well as the instructions for the two ornament sets that I just painted as soon as I am done with the holiday projects. The box of projects arrived at the magazine yesterday and writing the instructions is quickly becoming a top priority. It will feel good to be able to finish those up.
> 
> So you see, there is quite a variety of things for me to do to keep busy. It was supposed to rain this weekend, but I woke up to a bright and sunny morning. I am not yet sure if that will be helpful or distracting for me. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Sometimes, I feel that it is quite a balancing act to keep everything going. Most days I can handle it though, and it is only the odd time that it gets to be overwhelming for me. I only need to keep my focus, and I should be able to do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday.


Wow, Lee. I agree with Erwin. It is a great analogy. So many times we allow things to take over and run us, forgetting that we are the ones in charge. Ultimately, it is up to us to take responsibility for ourselves and do what is in our best interests. Sometimes that is a difficult line to draw for ourselves.

It took a lot of guts for you to start your own business at 19. When I started my business, I was married and only the secondary income of the house. There was not nearly the risk that you had to take. Later on, when it was up to me to fend for myself, I better understood why I wasn't making any money. (I wasn't all along, but because I wasn't counting on the money for a living, the losses were not as evident.) Now I know that it is up to me to provide for myself. If I don't make money (or even lose money) then I can't continue doing what I am doing if I want to survive. That has helped me develop as a business person and sometimes even though the decisions are hard, I have to refuse certain jobs or favors.

Staying on top of things can be challenging. Doing the 'grunt work' is one good way of looking at things realistically and doing just that.

Thanks so much again for your input! 










Onward we go!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Printers*

All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.

One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.

I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163

I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.

I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.

Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.

However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.










http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739

It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.

Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.

I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.

Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.

I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Printers*

All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.

One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.

I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163

I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.

I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.

Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.

However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.










http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739

It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.

Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.

I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.

Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.

I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hello Sheila,

I'm glad you mentioned the replacement printer model. I bought an all in one printer about six months ago, and have printed about 4,000 pages on it. (I don't normally print that much in a short time span, but I needed to print out the entire email series from my patent attorney, in triplicate). Now it refuses to print my Ezee-Feed logo on my letterhead. It prints a solid block of black instead.

The model is an HP, Officejet 6500. Surprisingly, it only took 2 cartridges to print out all those pages. But it seems to me to be a rather short lifespan.

Have you given any thought as to what you will do as the business continues to grow. Sooner or later it might just out grow what you and Keith are able to handle? I'm not trying to start you on a panic, but it sounds as though you should be starting to come up with a plan while there is time to do it. Having to decide these things under the pressure of being in the middle of it is no fun at all. And usually extremely inefficient. (that's where some of those elephant footprints came from). Most small businesses go through at least one "too big to be small", but "too small to be big", phase. And they usually happen during the above growth spurt.

And in your business, YOU are a big part of everything. Can you trust someone else to create designs for you? As a business grow, some of the duties will take you away from the very thing you loved so much, and prompted you to go into business in the first place. For me, it was often a matter of passing through the shop, on my way to a meeting or jobsite. Never actually doing any woodworking. The stuff I love to do, I don't have time to do. Sometimes I think I should do woodworking on the side… kind of like a hobby. I have the tools for it. LOL

Marketing is another area I find to be difficult to control. I am always pushing to expand the business, but find myself holding back at the same time. What amounts to pushing and pulling at the same time. We all want to grow our business, but not so much that we won't be able to handle it, should you over do it. Very tricky.

Not trying to start a panic. More reviewing things in my own head.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Oh, I see exactly where you are at, Lee. Many of the same things are going through my own head. Thank goodness I have Keith here with me. Until I met him just over three years ago, everything WAS on my shoulders. He had never had any real experience with a scroll saw before besides using his dad's 'relic' of a saw (pinned blades, I think) to cut out the odd pieces he needed to build his sound systems. I am so fortunate that he showed an interest and I am not embellishing at all when I say he took to all aspects of it like the proverbial 'duck to water.' Not only did he cut, but he quickly picked up on the Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat programs that I use regularly in designing patterns. He also has a wonderful grasp of the English language, which so many people today lack, and in a very short time, fell into being my partner in every aspect of the business.

I know it appears that I am gushing about him, but with you owning your own business, you can understand how difficult it is to find someone who has the same drive, ambitions and level of work that you do. It is rare indeed. Keith does prefer to stay behind the scenes, and therefore I am the designated PR girl of the company. But over the years I have seen him participate more and more in things. He love writing informational articles and has done several for both the site and the magazine and has more in the works. I see him evolving into quite a force in the business. And it is quite a relief for me, as it sure does help to share the burden of the day to day as well as keeps me inspired and focused.

Beyond Keith, I do have a great friend who can help with the production part of things if they get out of hand. He has been a friend for over 15 years and I believe he will do a job that is well within my standards and I trust him completely. So I am watching out for things and hoping to continue to grow.

I just received my first big paycheck for the first wholesale order I completed last month. I paid for the supplies and as much as I would like to see it sit (and grow) my savings account, I know that it is better for me to reinvest it into the business in the form of this backup printer (or printers, if you will.) You are absolutely right in saying that making decisions in the midst of things clouds them. I would hate to have a large order and then have to wait for printers or ink systems to be ordered and shipped if and when this one fails. I think having them ready to use is like purchasing an insurance policy, and for a couple hundred dollars investment, it is well worth it because it isn't a question of IF it will fail, it is a question of WHEN. I hope you go to the sites I linked and see what you think about those systems. They may be just the ticket for you and your business. At one time I was considering an $800 printer, but I feel that I could by 10 of these for that price and I will certainly not get 10 times the use of the $800 one. Not the way things are made these days. Besides - by the time these die, there will be other and perhaps more improved models. So for $75 for approximately 50,000 copies, I think I am doing pretty good.

Sorry to be so long on the reply. As always, I enjoy hearing your perspective and take your advice very seriously.

Take care and have a great day, Sheila

One more thought - (added on after first posted) I don't get "all in one" printers. I figure for $75 I would rather have less functions that work better than have several functions that are made even cheaper. While I realize that these machines all make the companies money when we purchase the ink, I would still rather have a machine that ONLY prints so that whatever money and time they do put to designing it, it is focused on the printing, not the other. I do have a Canon all in one that I only use for scanning. I don't even have ink in it but it works well for that function and my daughter gave it to me when my old scanner died after 8 years. But you may want to consider only single function machines.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


OK - I something is weird with the blog today. There seems to be duplicate posts and I am getting responses on both. I am copying and pasting Bob's comment here.

From Knot Curser (Bob)

Sheila,

Nice to know you are "settling down" and getting back to the norm.

Have you guys ever thought about purchasing a laser printer? Unless you have looked lately, you probably think they are really expensive, huge and difficult to operate - they are just the opposite!

A month or so ago I purchased a Brother HL-2270DW Compact Laser printer from Amazon and WOW am I pleased with it!!!! It was less than a hundred dollars, is REALLY compact and being it's wireless I was able to put it anywhere I liked in my house and it prints flawlessly! You can get toner cartridges for it for around 20 dollars and they will print 4000+ pages each. As long as you are OK with black and white printing, this is the way to go - especially with the volume you print! 

One other fantastic benefit is when you print patterns on an ink jet, they will smear and rub off onto your fingers at times. Not so with a laser printer! Bonus!

Don't get me wrong - we ALL have need for a color printer. I now use my color printer only once or twice a week though.

Something to think about, I guess.

Bob

-Man is a tool-using Animal. Nowhere do you find him without tools; without tools he is nothing, with tools he is all. - Thomas Carlyle http://www.ffrf.org


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hi, Bob:
I would love to go laser, but I do need color for the patterns I am printing. Since they are painting patterns, it is really important to have the step by step color pictures so that people can follow along and learn. I do appreciate you mentioning your Brother Laser printer though because there are probably others who are looking for good solutions to print that don't need color. My son had a brother printer and loved it. If the time comes when I need a printer that doesn't need to be color, I will certainly consider it. Perhaps that would even be one that would work for Lee. 

Thanks for the input. I appreciate it a lot! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Here is a response from TorqNut:

Hey, Sheila. I have been following your blog without commenting up to this point because I don't have a scroll saw and have not reached the stage in my woodworking development to do other than read, listen and watch.

Having said that, I would like to ask if you have considered a MFP (multi-function printer) instead of a dedicated printer. I would like to reccommend the HP Officejet 4620 e-All-in-One Printer - this is a printer, copier, scanner, and FAX machine that is wireless as well. Hewlett-Packard (HP) retails them for $100.

As Bob stated earlier, something to think about.

-TorqNut, Charlotte, NC


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hi, Torqnut:

Thanks for your comment. I am glad you read along even though you don't have a scroll saw. I try to talk about the every day business stuff that affects people in all aspects of woodworking and woodworking business. While I realize that some of the stuff is specialized and related to scroll sawing, much of the information that I receive from others can be applied to all areas of woodworking.

I do have a mulit-function printer, and use it mostly for its scanning feature. I find that although there are ink systems available for these types of printer, I like to keep the workhouse printer as a separate entity. The way I figure, the less functions - the less to go wrong with it. Although I do like the one I have. HP is a great company too. I have had a lot of good experiences with their printers and also their scanners. They have (or at least had) great customer service when I had their scanner. I do find that they tend to have more higher end printers and I may look to them in the future.

Thanks so much for your input here. I think having many perspectives helps all involved and gives us all a better idea of what people have had success with.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


You're right Sheila, I will look into the printer Bob mentioned. My last printer was about $900.00. But it would print 17" x 19" photos. My portfolio was put together using the pics from it, so it was worth every penny. I hated to see it go.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hi Sheila,
I just stumbled into your blog because scrolling interests me and have done some in the past. I'm also an IT tech as in CNE (certified network engineer) for about 25 years so have lots of experience with printers. There are two basic schools of thought. Go expensive and minimalistic on features to get durability or go cheap and have multiples. I've used both methods and learned that in your situation either could work, but the expensive with minimalistic features (single purpose) with a backup duplicate available is probably the most cost effective. Have you considered color laser? They have come down sharply in price. Get the ones with separate cartridges for efficiency of toner. They are very durable and very fast. 
I have no place in my heart for the "multifunction" machines. In my experience, every one (twelve total) failed early and when one part goes, they all go. There is no reasonable repair option. I have a 15 year old IBM BW laser that still functions on an older PC, but it was a pricey business model. Never repaired. Now toner carts are harder to get. I'd say that was cost effective.
Printer mfrs want your money through the supplies, so they build cheap printers that use expensive supplies. If I were doing it, I'd get two of the best office printers I could afford using one for backup, or better yet, load sharing. Printers are rated for durability by volume of printing. Check the MTBF (mean time before failure) ratings too, usually available by request. Their lives can be shortened by overload, just like people.
Dan


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hi, Dan:
(Sorry for the late response, but I missed seeing your post yesterday!)
What you say makes lots of sense. I will probably go with the 'cheap and multiple' plan (at least for now) I have looked into some laser printers, and while the cost is lower than what it used to be, most of them are lacking in the quality of printing graphics. This is a large part of these patterns because they are step-by-step painting instructions and most of the patterns have 35-40 color photographs. It is quite important to have a printer with accurate color output because of this. The laser printers I looked at were compared on PC magazine's site. The cost per page also was a bit higher (3.2 to 17.8 cents per page) which was also a consideration. I haven't figured out the exact cost of printing with on my Canon printer with the CISS system, but the full set of ink costs only $30 shipped and we printed over 10,000 pages with one set of ink. These were the patterns with the color photos. At a cost of $75 per printer, we figure it is probably cheaper for us to get the Canons with the ink refill system ($69 shipped, and can be used on more than one printer) than take a risk on a cheaper laser printer (we really can't afford a higher end one) Even if we go through several Canons, we are still better off than investing in a laser printer that may not preform to what we need. It is a good thing to think about though as they improve and we will definitely keep watch in the future to see how they develop.

We will definitely check the MTBF rating too. I am sure that will help in our decision.

Thanks so much for the input. It is always helpful to learn more about these things, as they do change so rapidly it is sometimes difficult to keep up with them. I will certainly keep everyone posted on what we finally decide on, and also how it works for our purposes.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Sheila,

Nice to know you are "settling down" and getting back to the norm.

Have you guys ever thought about purchasing a laser printer? Unless you have looked lately, you probably think they are really expensive, huge and difficult to operate - they are just the opposite!

A month or so ago I purchased a Brother HL-2270DW Compact Laser printer from Amazon and WOW am I pleased with it!!!! It was less than a hundred dollars, is REALLY compact and being it's wireless I was able to put it anywhere I liked in my house and it prints flawlessly! You can get toner cartridges for it for around 20 dollars and they will print 4000+ pages each. As long as you are OK with black and white printing, this is the way to go - especially with the volume you print! 

One other fantastic benefit is when you print patterns on an ink jet, they will smear and rub off onto your fingers at times. Not so with a laser printer! Bonus!

Don't get me wrong - we ALL have need for a color printer. I now use my color printer only once or twice a week though.

Something to think about, I guess.

Bob


----------



## TorqNut

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hey, Sheila. I have been following your blog without commenting up to this point because I don't have a scroll saw and have not reached the stage in my woodworking development to do other than read, listen and watch.

Having said that, I would like to ask if you have considered a MFP (multi-function printer) instead of a dedicated printer. I would like to reccommend the HP Officejet 4620 e-All-in-One Printer - this is a printer, copier, scanner, and FAX machine that is wireless as well. Hewlett-Packard (HP) retails them for $100.

As Bob stated earlier, something to think about.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers*
> 
> All was quiet yesterday and all went well. I spent the majority of the day working on cleaning up the files on my computer as well as backing things up. It was the grand finale of my organization stage of the game and I feel pretty good that not only is everything in order, but duplicated on an external drive. It has been a while since I have done that and while I back up the main PDF pattern files much more frequently, I don't do the entire system very often.
> 
> One thing of note that may be of interest to everyone is that I am looking into a new printer. While my little Canon Pixma IP4700 is still doing a great job, it will only be a matter of time before I wear out the print head with the volume that I am doing for the pattern packets. It has had a couple of 'hiccups' in the past few days, and while it has served me well, I am afraid that it is nearing the end of its life and I want to be prepared when that happens and have a new one waiting in the wings.
> 
> I only paid about $75 CDN for the printer, and actually we went through a couple of them over the past three years. Between printing several hundred highly saturated color catalogs and thousands of sheets recently for these patterns that I am wholesaling, I feel I more than got my money's worth out of it. I currently use a bulk ink system for this printer which I found on Ebay several years ago. You can read about the system here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAN-INK-SYSTEM-CISS-cis-Canon-IP4700-CLI-221-/150390285568?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item2303f5a500#ht_1912wt_1163
> 
> I have ordered from this gentleman several times and the service is great. He now offers free shipping on everything too, which makes things even cheaper. These ink systems are the way to go if you are printing with these little printer, and I can't recommend them enough. There are many, many different systems available for many types of printers and the cost of the initial system is less than ONE full set of cartridges. The refill ink cost little over one single cartridge and with one additional set of bottles, I have been able to print probably about 15,000 + full color pages of my painting patterns (complete with step by step photos.) That brings my cost of printing per pattern to literally pennies.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing a commercial for these systems, and in essence I am. Lots of times people ask me what I use and especially in the past couple of months when I showed the piles of patterns for one order in the blog, people wondered how I could print so many copies so cheaply. I can't say enough good about these systems and while it does take a couple of minutes to set things up and get them working, once that is done, it is really as simple as refilling the ink storage chambers and carrying on.
> 
> Unfortunately, the IP4700 isn't available anymore. Like anything electronic, it has a relatively short life span. They make a model of something for a short period of time, and then discontinue it. I think they do this to keep us on our toes and buying new things all the time, as the newer models are not necessarily faster or last longer, they just need different cartridge sizes.
> 
> However, we found a new printer that is quite comparable to the IP 4700. It is again by Canon and is the Pixma IP 4920 model. It is almost identical to the IP 4700 in performance and features and is on sale at NCIX for only about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67739
> 
> It also has an ink system available from the place where I currently get my ink. I think I want to invest in it so I have one on hand when this one no longer works. To me, it is a small price to invest in something that I know I will eventually need.
> 
> Thinking ahead like this will be something that I will be grateful for in the future. Since the Artist's Club is going to take two more of the designs that I have done, it is inevitable that I will be doing lots of printing. My painting patterns average approximately 20 pages each, and up to this point (in the last month and a half) I have had nearly 1000 of these patterns ordered. Since the patterns ordered so far are of Halloween designs, they still have a long life ahead of them, as many people aren't even thinking of Halloween until the end of summer or beginning of fall. I can see doing quite a bit more of these in the next several months. Add to that the two new Christmas designs and it appears that the year will be filled with printing. It is just a good decision on my part to be prepared and have several printers on hand. It would even be nice to have two of them printing at once and getting that part of the job done that much sooner. I can't see how I could go wrong.
> 
> I am excited that the business is growing like it is. It is wonderful for me to be able to expand things in these difficult economic times. While doing this type of production work takes up more time than designing, I am very happy that I have that avenue to follow and I am happy for all the new customers it brings to my business.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the written instructions for the holiday projects for the magazine. I want them waiting for my editor when she arrives at work tomorrow. Then I am clear to continue on with my other work.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a lot done today. I hope you all have a fun one too. Do something wonderfully creative and have a great day!


Hi, TorqNut:
I replied to your comment here:

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/30312#comment-1275884

Somehow the blog got posted twice and there are two conversations going on at the same time - very confusing! Please click on the link to see the response. 

Also, anyone who wants to comment, do the same. Otherwise we have two parallel conversations going on and neither will make any sense!

Thanks so much! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up with Things*

I am going to keep things short today, as there is much I need to accomplish. I spent the day yesterday writing and working on the photographs that will accompany my patterns and articles for the magazine. That pretty much filled up the day for me, and I did little else. I was able to finish up for the most part however, and the files will be waiting on my editors desk this morning. I am relieved about that.

I still have one more article that I need to finish up, but first I need to talk about some things with my editor as to which direction we are heading with it. It is the article which explains the process of using the texture past that I used for decorating the bell ornaments, and I have over 30 photographs to accompany it. I want to explain the process clearly, and I recreated the designs and took many step by step pictures of the process. I don't know if there will be room for that many pictures in the magazine, so I need to find out before I proceed.










Either way, the groundwork has been laid and it is only a matter of assembling the information. I just don't want to do it and go in one direction when my editor is thinking in another. I thought it was best to check in first and make sure we are on the same page with things. That way time won't be wasted.

I did take the time to clean my printer thoroughly, including the print head, and it seems to have rectified the issue that I was having with it. I had to print out several color orders, and everything was fine. I am still planning on purchasing probably two back up printers though, as I want to have them in reserve if and when this one decides it is finished. I appreciate the comments posted yesterday regarding printers in general, and took the information to heart.

It is rainy and cold here today, and I am divided on which direction I need to work today. I want to finish the new set of ornaments and perhaps begin cutting them, but I also need to work on the step-by-step painting photographs for the new ornaments. Perhaps I will do a little of both.

With that said, I will keep to my intention of keeping this short today. I want to get an early start and see how much I can accomplish. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope your day goes well.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up with Things*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as there is much I need to accomplish. I spent the day yesterday writing and working on the photographs that will accompany my patterns and articles for the magazine. That pretty much filled up the day for me, and I did little else. I was able to finish up for the most part however, and the files will be waiting on my editors desk this morning. I am relieved about that.
> 
> I still have one more article that I need to finish up, but first I need to talk about some things with my editor as to which direction we are heading with it. It is the article which explains the process of using the texture past that I used for decorating the bell ornaments, and I have over 30 photographs to accompany it. I want to explain the process clearly, and I recreated the designs and took many step by step pictures of the process. I don't know if there will be room for that many pictures in the magazine, so I need to find out before I proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, the groundwork has been laid and it is only a matter of assembling the information. I just don't want to do it and go in one direction when my editor is thinking in another. I thought it was best to check in first and make sure we are on the same page with things. That way time won't be wasted.
> 
> I did take the time to clean my printer thoroughly, including the print head, and it seems to have rectified the issue that I was having with it. I had to print out several color orders, and everything was fine. I am still planning on purchasing probably two back up printers though, as I want to have them in reserve if and when this one decides it is finished. I appreciate the comments posted yesterday regarding printers in general, and took the information to heart.
> 
> It is rainy and cold here today, and I am divided on which direction I need to work today. I want to finish the new set of ornaments and perhaps begin cutting them, but I also need to work on the step-by-step painting photographs for the new ornaments. Perhaps I will do a little of both.
> 
> With that said, I will keep to my intention of keeping this short today. I want to get an early start and see how much I can accomplish. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope your day goes well.


good luck with the article and hope it works out for the good, have a great week yourself and enjoy the cool rainy weather…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up with Things*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as there is much I need to accomplish. I spent the day yesterday writing and working on the photographs that will accompany my patterns and articles for the magazine. That pretty much filled up the day for me, and I did little else. I was able to finish up for the most part however, and the files will be waiting on my editors desk this morning. I am relieved about that.
> 
> I still have one more article that I need to finish up, but first I need to talk about some things with my editor as to which direction we are heading with it. It is the article which explains the process of using the texture past that I used for decorating the bell ornaments, and I have over 30 photographs to accompany it. I want to explain the process clearly, and I recreated the designs and took many step by step pictures of the process. I don't know if there will be room for that many pictures in the magazine, so I need to find out before I proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, the groundwork has been laid and it is only a matter of assembling the information. I just don't want to do it and go in one direction when my editor is thinking in another. I thought it was best to check in first and make sure we are on the same page with things. That way time won't be wasted.
> 
> I did take the time to clean my printer thoroughly, including the print head, and it seems to have rectified the issue that I was having with it. I had to print out several color orders, and everything was fine. I am still planning on purchasing probably two back up printers though, as I want to have them in reserve if and when this one decides it is finished. I appreciate the comments posted yesterday regarding printers in general, and took the information to heart.
> 
> It is rainy and cold here today, and I am divided on which direction I need to work today. I want to finish the new set of ornaments and perhaps begin cutting them, but I also need to work on the step-by-step painting photographs for the new ornaments. Perhaps I will do a little of both.
> 
> With that said, I will keep to my intention of keeping this short today. I want to get an early start and see how much I can accomplish. I wish you all a happy Monday and hope your day goes well.


Thank you so much Bob! Busy is good. I just need to learn to control the beast! 

I hope you have a great week, too !

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Juggling Act*

I can't remember the last time that I had so many good opportunities at one time and had such a strong purpose in my life. Each day when I wake up, there are several directions to head in, and each one is its own adventure. I am liking the way the business is heading. It is fun and satisfying and as I check each new thing off the list, I feel a good sense of accomplishment and I feel good that we are growing and expanding.

I worked on several different aspects of the business yesterday. It felt good to see progress being made in several directions at once. While some may view this juggling act as something of a negative, I think that it is a very positive thing. I have spent the past several months (years, actually!) networking and branching out in many different directions in hopes of building up the business and finding the right niche so that I will be able to make it viable. It appears that all this work is beginning to pay off, and it feels good to have these opportunities in front of me. While it can sometimes be tricky to keep everyone happy, in these difficult economic times it is somewhat necessary to have more than one interest, and I feel very fortunate for the opportunities.

I spoke to my editor from the magazine yesterday and clarified some things about my submissions for the holiday issue. I will have two projects, as well as an article in that issue. While I spent most of the weekend working on these things, there were still some questions I had regarding how she wanted things presented. I wanted to talk things over with her and make sure we are on the same page before I did the final polishing on the article and sent it in. I thought it was best to talk to her first before spending the time doing the work and possibly having to change it, and that was a good decision on my part. All the ground work is laid and now after talking to her, I have a clear direction of what she expects and I will be able to finish things up rather quickly.

Communication is very important. I think that holds true for so many aspects of what I do. I learned long ago that making guesses and not asking questions is not the best way to go. I have wasted many an hour by assuming something and continuing on without asking, only to find out that I was wrong. Had I only asked some simple questions and communicated better, it would have saved me a lot of time and energy, which could have been better spent in another direction. Asking questions is just smart business. I find no shame in picking up the phone or sending an email in order to clarify something that I am not sure of. It truly helps me make the best use of my time.

I find that as things get busier, I have to be a bit more disciplined about my online visiting. Sometimes there is quite a bit of grey area between networking for working and networking for social reasons. This is especially true in my own work because so many of the people that I work with are really also my friends. It is quite easy to be distracted into fun and non-work related things during an average day. I am learning to hold a firm(er) line for myself in this regard, and have made a mental note to myself to limit my social activities to certain times of the day. I still like to keep up with everyone, but I am trying to channel it better so that I am not distracted from getting things done. To some extent though, it is part of the job and it is also part of what makes it fun. But as with other things, it kept under control.

I made a good deal of progress on the new patterns that I am working on. At the present time, I have three major projects in the works - the two painting patterns for the ornaments that are going to Artist's Club and the new scroll saw pattern for my own site. Unlike when I am in the designing mode, writing the patterns requires much less creativity and is in a sense, much easier than coming up with the actual designs. The ideas are already there. It is just a matter of documenting the process of creating them and putting it to paper (technical writing vs. creative writing) and I find it much easier to switch back and forth than during the creative process. This is a pleasant surprise, because I am better able to move things along on several different projects at once, which makes me feel less like I am neglecting one aspect of the business or the other. By doing things this way, I can honestly feel that I am progressing on all fronts, and it is far less stressful for me than focusing all my efforts in one direction while the other things I have in the works remain in limbo. I suppose to me it feels like I am keeping each part happy.

So for now anyway, I will continue in these multiple directions until circumstances tell me to do otherwise. This is all new to me and the only thing that I am sure of is that before long things will change. I think a big part of what will make me successful or not will be my ability to be flexible and open to change. Just because something is working for me today, doesn't mean that tomorrow it will also work. We will just have to see.

To some, it may seem like quite a juggling act, and perhaps they are right. But that doesn't mean that it is something that I look at as negative. As long as I keep everything going, it can be quite a bit of fun.










One of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I am choosing to focus on all the good things that this means not only for my business, but for myself personally. I couldn't really ask for much more than that.

Have a great day today!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Juggling Act*
> 
> I can't remember the last time that I had so many good opportunities at one time and had such a strong purpose in my life. Each day when I wake up, there are several directions to head in, and each one is its own adventure. I am liking the way the business is heading. It is fun and satisfying and as I check each new thing off the list, I feel a good sense of accomplishment and I feel good that we are growing and expanding.
> 
> I worked on several different aspects of the business yesterday. It felt good to see progress being made in several directions at once. While some may view this juggling act as something of a negative, I think that it is a very positive thing. I have spent the past several months (years, actually!) networking and branching out in many different directions in hopes of building up the business and finding the right niche so that I will be able to make it viable. It appears that all this work is beginning to pay off, and it feels good to have these opportunities in front of me. While it can sometimes be tricky to keep everyone happy, in these difficult economic times it is somewhat necessary to have more than one interest, and I feel very fortunate for the opportunities.
> 
> I spoke to my editor from the magazine yesterday and clarified some things about my submissions for the holiday issue. I will have two projects, as well as an article in that issue. While I spent most of the weekend working on these things, there were still some questions I had regarding how she wanted things presented. I wanted to talk things over with her and make sure we are on the same page before I did the final polishing on the article and sent it in. I thought it was best to talk to her first before spending the time doing the work and possibly having to change it, and that was a good decision on my part. All the ground work is laid and now after talking to her, I have a clear direction of what she expects and I will be able to finish things up rather quickly.
> 
> Communication is very important. I think that holds true for so many aspects of what I do. I learned long ago that making guesses and not asking questions is not the best way to go. I have wasted many an hour by assuming something and continuing on without asking, only to find out that I was wrong. Had I only asked some simple questions and communicated better, it would have saved me a lot of time and energy, which could have been better spent in another direction. Asking questions is just smart business. I find no shame in picking up the phone or sending an email in order to clarify something that I am not sure of. It truly helps me make the best use of my time.
> 
> I find that as things get busier, I have to be a bit more disciplined about my online visiting. Sometimes there is quite a bit of grey area between networking for working and networking for social reasons. This is especially true in my own work because so many of the people that I work with are really also my friends. It is quite easy to be distracted into fun and non-work related things during an average day. I am learning to hold a firm(er) line for myself in this regard, and have made a mental note to myself to limit my social activities to certain times of the day. I still like to keep up with everyone, but I am trying to channel it better so that I am not distracted from getting things done. To some extent though, it is part of the job and it is also part of what makes it fun. But as with other things, it kept under control.
> 
> I made a good deal of progress on the new patterns that I am working on. At the present time, I have three major projects in the works - the two painting patterns for the ornaments that are going to Artist's Club and the new scroll saw pattern for my own site. Unlike when I am in the designing mode, writing the patterns requires much less creativity and is in a sense, much easier than coming up with the actual designs. The ideas are already there. It is just a matter of documenting the process of creating them and putting it to paper (technical writing vs. creative writing) and I find it much easier to switch back and forth than during the creative process. This is a pleasant surprise, because I am better able to move things along on several different projects at once, which makes me feel less like I am neglecting one aspect of the business or the other. By doing things this way, I can honestly feel that I am progressing on all fronts, and it is far less stressful for me than focusing all my efforts in one direction while the other things I have in the works remain in limbo. I suppose to me it feels like I am keeping each part happy.
> 
> So for now anyway, I will continue in these multiple directions until circumstances tell me to do otherwise. This is all new to me and the only thing that I am sure of is that before long things will change. I think a big part of what will make me successful or not will be my ability to be flexible and open to change. Just because something is working for me today, doesn't mean that tomorrow it will also work. We will just have to see.
> 
> To some, it may seem like quite a juggling act, and perhaps they are right. But that doesn't mean that it is something that I look at as negative. As long as I keep everything going, it can be quite a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I am choosing to focus on all the good things that this means not only for my business, but for myself personally. I couldn't really ask for much more than that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Carry on, Sheila. Like Larry the cable guy said, "git-er-done"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Juggling Act*
> 
> I can't remember the last time that I had so many good opportunities at one time and had such a strong purpose in my life. Each day when I wake up, there are several directions to head in, and each one is its own adventure. I am liking the way the business is heading. It is fun and satisfying and as I check each new thing off the list, I feel a good sense of accomplishment and I feel good that we are growing and expanding.
> 
> I worked on several different aspects of the business yesterday. It felt good to see progress being made in several directions at once. While some may view this juggling act as something of a negative, I think that it is a very positive thing. I have spent the past several months (years, actually!) networking and branching out in many different directions in hopes of building up the business and finding the right niche so that I will be able to make it viable. It appears that all this work is beginning to pay off, and it feels good to have these opportunities in front of me. While it can sometimes be tricky to keep everyone happy, in these difficult economic times it is somewhat necessary to have more than one interest, and I feel very fortunate for the opportunities.
> 
> I spoke to my editor from the magazine yesterday and clarified some things about my submissions for the holiday issue. I will have two projects, as well as an article in that issue. While I spent most of the weekend working on these things, there were still some questions I had regarding how she wanted things presented. I wanted to talk things over with her and make sure we are on the same page before I did the final polishing on the article and sent it in. I thought it was best to talk to her first before spending the time doing the work and possibly having to change it, and that was a good decision on my part. All the ground work is laid and now after talking to her, I have a clear direction of what she expects and I will be able to finish things up rather quickly.
> 
> Communication is very important. I think that holds true for so many aspects of what I do. I learned long ago that making guesses and not asking questions is not the best way to go. I have wasted many an hour by assuming something and continuing on without asking, only to find out that I was wrong. Had I only asked some simple questions and communicated better, it would have saved me a lot of time and energy, which could have been better spent in another direction. Asking questions is just smart business. I find no shame in picking up the phone or sending an email in order to clarify something that I am not sure of. It truly helps me make the best use of my time.
> 
> I find that as things get busier, I have to be a bit more disciplined about my online visiting. Sometimes there is quite a bit of grey area between networking for working and networking for social reasons. This is especially true in my own work because so many of the people that I work with are really also my friends. It is quite easy to be distracted into fun and non-work related things during an average day. I am learning to hold a firm(er) line for myself in this regard, and have made a mental note to myself to limit my social activities to certain times of the day. I still like to keep up with everyone, but I am trying to channel it better so that I am not distracted from getting things done. To some extent though, it is part of the job and it is also part of what makes it fun. But as with other things, it kept under control.
> 
> I made a good deal of progress on the new patterns that I am working on. At the present time, I have three major projects in the works - the two painting patterns for the ornaments that are going to Artist's Club and the new scroll saw pattern for my own site. Unlike when I am in the designing mode, writing the patterns requires much less creativity and is in a sense, much easier than coming up with the actual designs. The ideas are already there. It is just a matter of documenting the process of creating them and putting it to paper (technical writing vs. creative writing) and I find it much easier to switch back and forth than during the creative process. This is a pleasant surprise, because I am better able to move things along on several different projects at once, which makes me feel less like I am neglecting one aspect of the business or the other. By doing things this way, I can honestly feel that I am progressing on all fronts, and it is far less stressful for me than focusing all my efforts in one direction while the other things I have in the works remain in limbo. I suppose to me it feels like I am keeping each part happy.
> 
> So for now anyway, I will continue in these multiple directions until circumstances tell me to do otherwise. This is all new to me and the only thing that I am sure of is that before long things will change. I think a big part of what will make me successful or not will be my ability to be flexible and open to change. Just because something is working for me today, doesn't mean that tomorrow it will also work. We will just have to see.
> 
> To some, it may seem like quite a juggling act, and perhaps they are right. But that doesn't mean that it is something that I look at as negative. As long as I keep everything going, it can be quite a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I am choosing to focus on all the good things that this means not only for my business, but for myself personally. I couldn't really ask for much more than that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hi, Roger! I certainly will! It's going to be a good day! (I can feel it already!)

Have a good one yourself!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Juggling Act*
> 
> I can't remember the last time that I had so many good opportunities at one time and had such a strong purpose in my life. Each day when I wake up, there are several directions to head in, and each one is its own adventure. I am liking the way the business is heading. It is fun and satisfying and as I check each new thing off the list, I feel a good sense of accomplishment and I feel good that we are growing and expanding.
> 
> I worked on several different aspects of the business yesterday. It felt good to see progress being made in several directions at once. While some may view this juggling act as something of a negative, I think that it is a very positive thing. I have spent the past several months (years, actually!) networking and branching out in many different directions in hopes of building up the business and finding the right niche so that I will be able to make it viable. It appears that all this work is beginning to pay off, and it feels good to have these opportunities in front of me. While it can sometimes be tricky to keep everyone happy, in these difficult economic times it is somewhat necessary to have more than one interest, and I feel very fortunate for the opportunities.
> 
> I spoke to my editor from the magazine yesterday and clarified some things about my submissions for the holiday issue. I will have two projects, as well as an article in that issue. While I spent most of the weekend working on these things, there were still some questions I had regarding how she wanted things presented. I wanted to talk things over with her and make sure we are on the same page before I did the final polishing on the article and sent it in. I thought it was best to talk to her first before spending the time doing the work and possibly having to change it, and that was a good decision on my part. All the ground work is laid and now after talking to her, I have a clear direction of what she expects and I will be able to finish things up rather quickly.
> 
> Communication is very important. I think that holds true for so many aspects of what I do. I learned long ago that making guesses and not asking questions is not the best way to go. I have wasted many an hour by assuming something and continuing on without asking, only to find out that I was wrong. Had I only asked some simple questions and communicated better, it would have saved me a lot of time and energy, which could have been better spent in another direction. Asking questions is just smart business. I find no shame in picking up the phone or sending an email in order to clarify something that I am not sure of. It truly helps me make the best use of my time.
> 
> I find that as things get busier, I have to be a bit more disciplined about my online visiting. Sometimes there is quite a bit of grey area between networking for working and networking for social reasons. This is especially true in my own work because so many of the people that I work with are really also my friends. It is quite easy to be distracted into fun and non-work related things during an average day. I am learning to hold a firm(er) line for myself in this regard, and have made a mental note to myself to limit my social activities to certain times of the day. I still like to keep up with everyone, but I am trying to channel it better so that I am not distracted from getting things done. To some extent though, it is part of the job and it is also part of what makes it fun. But as with other things, it kept under control.
> 
> I made a good deal of progress on the new patterns that I am working on. At the present time, I have three major projects in the works - the two painting patterns for the ornaments that are going to Artist's Club and the new scroll saw pattern for my own site. Unlike when I am in the designing mode, writing the patterns requires much less creativity and is in a sense, much easier than coming up with the actual designs. The ideas are already there. It is just a matter of documenting the process of creating them and putting it to paper (technical writing vs. creative writing) and I find it much easier to switch back and forth than during the creative process. This is a pleasant surprise, because I am better able to move things along on several different projects at once, which makes me feel less like I am neglecting one aspect of the business or the other. By doing things this way, I can honestly feel that I am progressing on all fronts, and it is far less stressful for me than focusing all my efforts in one direction while the other things I have in the works remain in limbo. I suppose to me it feels like I am keeping each part happy.
> 
> So for now anyway, I will continue in these multiple directions until circumstances tell me to do otherwise. This is all new to me and the only thing that I am sure of is that before long things will change. I think a big part of what will make me successful or not will be my ability to be flexible and open to change. Just because something is working for me today, doesn't mean that tomorrow it will also work. We will just have to see.
> 
> To some, it may seem like quite a juggling act, and perhaps they are right. But that doesn't mean that it is something that I look at as negative. As long as I keep everything going, it can be quite a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I am choosing to focus on all the good things that this means not only for my business, but for myself personally. I couldn't really ask for much more than that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


it sounds like you have decided to take that CEO job

i am happy for you

now you can have your own parking space
a key to the restroom
an allowance for a better wardrobe
and of course executive lunches

congratulations

you have arrived !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Juggling Act*
> 
> I can't remember the last time that I had so many good opportunities at one time and had such a strong purpose in my life. Each day when I wake up, there are several directions to head in, and each one is its own adventure. I am liking the way the business is heading. It is fun and satisfying and as I check each new thing off the list, I feel a good sense of accomplishment and I feel good that we are growing and expanding.
> 
> I worked on several different aspects of the business yesterday. It felt good to see progress being made in several directions at once. While some may view this juggling act as something of a negative, I think that it is a very positive thing. I have spent the past several months (years, actually!) networking and branching out in many different directions in hopes of building up the business and finding the right niche so that I will be able to make it viable. It appears that all this work is beginning to pay off, and it feels good to have these opportunities in front of me. While it can sometimes be tricky to keep everyone happy, in these difficult economic times it is somewhat necessary to have more than one interest, and I feel very fortunate for the opportunities.
> 
> I spoke to my editor from the magazine yesterday and clarified some things about my submissions for the holiday issue. I will have two projects, as well as an article in that issue. While I spent most of the weekend working on these things, there were still some questions I had regarding how she wanted things presented. I wanted to talk things over with her and make sure we are on the same page before I did the final polishing on the article and sent it in. I thought it was best to talk to her first before spending the time doing the work and possibly having to change it, and that was a good decision on my part. All the ground work is laid and now after talking to her, I have a clear direction of what she expects and I will be able to finish things up rather quickly.
> 
> Communication is very important. I think that holds true for so many aspects of what I do. I learned long ago that making guesses and not asking questions is not the best way to go. I have wasted many an hour by assuming something and continuing on without asking, only to find out that I was wrong. Had I only asked some simple questions and communicated better, it would have saved me a lot of time and energy, which could have been better spent in another direction. Asking questions is just smart business. I find no shame in picking up the phone or sending an email in order to clarify something that I am not sure of. It truly helps me make the best use of my time.
> 
> I find that as things get busier, I have to be a bit more disciplined about my online visiting. Sometimes there is quite a bit of grey area between networking for working and networking for social reasons. This is especially true in my own work because so many of the people that I work with are really also my friends. It is quite easy to be distracted into fun and non-work related things during an average day. I am learning to hold a firm(er) line for myself in this regard, and have made a mental note to myself to limit my social activities to certain times of the day. I still like to keep up with everyone, but I am trying to channel it better so that I am not distracted from getting things done. To some extent though, it is part of the job and it is also part of what makes it fun. But as with other things, it kept under control.
> 
> I made a good deal of progress on the new patterns that I am working on. At the present time, I have three major projects in the works - the two painting patterns for the ornaments that are going to Artist's Club and the new scroll saw pattern for my own site. Unlike when I am in the designing mode, writing the patterns requires much less creativity and is in a sense, much easier than coming up with the actual designs. The ideas are already there. It is just a matter of documenting the process of creating them and putting it to paper (technical writing vs. creative writing) and I find it much easier to switch back and forth than during the creative process. This is a pleasant surprise, because I am better able to move things along on several different projects at once, which makes me feel less like I am neglecting one aspect of the business or the other. By doing things this way, I can honestly feel that I am progressing on all fronts, and it is far less stressful for me than focusing all my efforts in one direction while the other things I have in the works remain in limbo. I suppose to me it feels like I am keeping each part happy.
> 
> So for now anyway, I will continue in these multiple directions until circumstances tell me to do otherwise. This is all new to me and the only thing that I am sure of is that before long things will change. I think a big part of what will make me successful or not will be my ability to be flexible and open to change. Just because something is working for me today, doesn't mean that tomorrow it will also work. We will just have to see.
> 
> To some, it may seem like quite a juggling act, and perhaps they are right. But that doesn't mean that it is something that I look at as negative. As long as I keep everything going, it can be quite a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I am choosing to focus on all the good things that this means not only for my business, but for myself personally. I couldn't really ask for much more than that.
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thanks David!

But now I have to

-wash the car
-clean the bathroom (including the kitty box!)
-do the laundry
-and cook my own food

I wish I were a USA banker. <--(NOT!)

I just stopped in on my lunch! Back to work for me. Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*This and That*

I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.

I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)

How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.

If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.

I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.

I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.

Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.

So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.

It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.

Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.

I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.

Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)

I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.

But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.

I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.

I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.










"I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Absolutely right Sheila. And, yea!! for the Beatles. There will never ever be anyone who'll take their place. Life is good, just like all the gr8 folks on these pages. I've said it before, I'll say it again, I appreciate everyones input and output.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Hi Roger:

I sometimes forget how much I like the Beatles, then I hear a song of theirs and just have to go and play more of them. When I lived in Chicago, on Sunday morning from 8am until noon one of the radio stations would have a show "Breakfast With the Beatles" and they would not only play a lot of unknown music, but you would learn a lot about them from others who they influenced and had contact with them. The show went on for YEARS (I don't know if it is still going) and they just never ran out of content. You would think after so long that they wouldn't have anything left to talk about and make it interesting, but they did. Just goes to show how much influence one group could have on the world. I think they are awesome.  Have a good one!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Hi Sheila,

About time a dog got the respect he deserves from a cat!!!

Anyway, what you said about sometimes it seems as though you are standing on the sidelines, watching yourself working on your business, can be a big help. The ability to do this is likely one of the best things you can do for your business. That saying; "you can't see the forrest through the trees" is not an accident.

Sometimes being in the middle of a situation prevents you from seeing all the options that are available. Sometimes, when faced with a difficult situation, which seemingly has no good answer, I will give up on looking for one, and completely ignore it. Surprisingly, an answer will pop into my head later, when I'm paying no attention to it at all. The fact I'm not so focused on it makes it easier to be open to a larger number of possibilities. Thinking in abstract, I guess.

Anyway, I found it interesting that you noticed yourself doing that.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Hi Sheila, Again, Lee is spot on, and I agree with him saying sometimes you have to stop what you are doing for a few days in order to improve on it.

I, too, love the Beatles, always have from day one! They are my all time favorite group. That's not to say I don't like other groups!


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Working for the good of the whole. That's what life is all about.
Thanks for doing your blog.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Hi, Lee:
You know, I didn't really notice it until I got asked a question about something I had written in one of my previous posts. I had to go back and find the post, and in the process found myself reading through some of the things and thinking - "Wow. I forgot that happened!" 724 posts is a lot of writing (AND reading!) and most of the time, I write off the top of my head and don't look back on it once it is posted. (I hate when I do and see typos or grammar errors! But then again, I am usually writing before the coffee fully reaches my veins!) But the other thing that I also realized, was how much I count on you all as friends for your input and thoughts. Lots of times things are pointed out that I don't see (yes - through the trees!) and getting others' perspectives' about this or that really does help. Even if I don't follow all the ideas, I do file them in the back of my mind and it helps me understand things from another point of view. There is a great amount of value in that.

I do enjoy the way my life is. I like being able to get to know people from all over the globe. Even if we never meet face to face, I still consider so many of you my close friends. There is so much shared on this site and I am very happy that I am here every day. If I can help someone else along too, all the better.

Thanks Lee as always for your thoughts and input. I truly appreciate your friendship and perspective on things.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Hi Erwin: I was thinking about you this morning when making my coffee. (I use my coffee scoop every day and love it!) You and Edith need to send some of that Florida sunshine up the coast to Nova Scotia! We have had cool and overcast weather here for days and days. I can't wait to see how your flower is progressing. I hope it is and your knees are feeling good. I always appreciate your input and friendship. 

Rich: I am glad you like the blog. Sometimes the posts are silly and unrelated, but it still feels good to touch base with everyone and hear about what is going on with everyone else, too. 

Enjoy the day! Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I was rather busy yesterday. And I accomplished quite a bit. I know I say that nearly every day but somehow yesterday it seems like I accomplished more than I usually do. I can't really tell if it is only that way in my mind or if it is in reality the case. Sometimes it is difficult to measure these things accurately.
> 
> I soemtimes watch myself evolving in this business as if I am looking in from the side lines or watching a movie. Writing here each morning forces me to think about things a little more and perhaps evaluate things a bit more deeply than if I did not. I think that is one of the good things about being here. (There are many)
> 
> How often is it that we take the time to take a step back from our lives and really try to look at ourselves? Up until I began writing this blog, I think the only time I did that was when something unacceptable was happening or I was in crisis. Usually by then it is too late. At that point, any wise thoughts that I may have had were usually considered damage control and while it may have helped the problem at hand, it may have been better to think things through before the problems even occurred and then I could perhaps have done what I could to avoid them.
> 
> If I were the type, I would now be thinking of all the disasters of my life that I could have avoided just by thinking ahead. But most of you know me better than that and know that I don't believe in dwelling on regretting the past, (including the mistakes and bad decisions we may have made). I choose to remember these things only so I can learn from them and hopefully not repeat the errors that I have made. It isn't always the case, but for the most part it helps.
> 
> I came to the realization recently that I have been blogging here for over two years now. Not being a 'numbers girl', my anniversary slipped right by me without a thought. While I type in the blog number every day, it is at a point where it fails to register and it is only a formality and part of the process. Long ago it seems to have lost its meaning to me as to how many days that I have been here. When I stop to think about it though and look back to many of the earlier entries, it is like a time capsule of my life and reading through the older entries reminds me of some of my own struggles that I have had with the business, and it is odd how quickly they have faded from my mind.
> 
> I am also reminded of the great friendships I have made since I began writing each morning. The help that I have received from others through this blog have been tremendous. Even if it is just a cheer or a pat on the back, it feels good to know that there are others in the world who understand and perhaps have gone through some of the things that I have gone through in my business and my life, and that helps a great deal.
> 
> Last week I helped a customer out. He had written to me to ask me if I knew where to find a certain pattern. I received his email while I was in the midst of meeting some important deadlines, and while I wanted to help him out, I just didn't have the time to drop everything and do so immediately. In his email he stated that there was 'no hurry', but it is against my nature to leave things sit without attending to them right away. More often than not, people will say 'no hurry' and then when you don't get things done right away for them, they tend to get upset. As I get busier, I learn to take things at face value and if someone tells me 'no hurry', then by God I won't. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, and something has to give.
> 
> So I finished what I had to and met my deadlines. When I was done with that, I went back and took care of all the things that needed to be done, including the request from this man to look for the pattern. I asked Keith if he was familiar with it, and he vaguely was, and he began to help me search.
> 
> It didn't take long before we found it. It was a pattern that was published in my own magazine in 2005. I immediately compiled the information and gave the gentleman the option of purchasing the back issue of the magazine or contacting the designer directly. I sent the email to him, figuring that I probably wouldn't hear from him again. I was pleased that I was able to solve the mystery.
> 
> Within a very short time, I received a wonderfully kind email back from him. He was so grateful and kind and happy that I was able to help him. In it he said that he was so grateful for the help and he even offered to pay me for helping him out. I couldn't help but smile from his enthusiasm and I was so happy that something so small that I did made someone so happy. To me, that was payment enough.
> 
> I often feel that way about things here. Over the past two years, many of you have come to my assistance and offered advice, support and friendship. Whether you comment often or not, it doesn't matter to me. I know you are out there reading, and you all give me a reason to write each day. Every once in a while, I receive a message or email which starts "I haven't commented on your blog until now, but I read it every day . . . " It reminds me that there are many people that look forward to my nonsense and silly cat pictures and wandering thoughts and also perhaps learn something about what it is like to run a designing business in these difficult economic times. I am sure that not only my own accounts of the day are helpful at times, but also the wonderful advice I receive from others that are in the form of comments here.
> 
> Things have been going pretty well here. The days are filled with working and creating and things are as they should be. While that doesn't make very exciting reading all the time, it shows that things are working. And that in itself is rather exciting (to me anyway!)
> 
> I almost skipped writing this morning. There was nothing of note for me to talk about. I finished one of the articles yesterday and I began the job of creating the patterns for the new designs for Artist's Club. I made great headway on everything and I am on schedule. There is nothing really out of the ordinary that I could tell you about.
> 
> But then I thought about 'not writing' and things didn't seem right. I would have felt as if something very important was missing in my day. So I sat down here this morning and look what came of it.
> 
> I thank you all for reading. Whether you read every day or just once in a while. Whether you comment often or have never commented at all. Whether you are on Lumberjocks, Facebook or my own site. I appreciate your support and friendship very much.
> 
> I have made great strides in the past two years, in both my business and my personal life. I realize that a large part of that is because of the great support system I have around me. Without all of you I know that I wouldn't be in the place that I am today. And it is a good place. And I am very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get by with a little help from my friends" - The Beatles


Thank you, Sheila.

Reading your posts has become part of my morning ritual, in soite of the fact I often don't have anything to say. I too am just beginning to feel the coffee enter my suystem, and can't remember how to type.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Printers, Patterns and Photoshop*

I got a late start writing this morning. Even though I have been up a couple of hours, I have been busy doing some more research on printers and also working on some Photoshop things. Before I knew it the time got away from me.

The more I look into things, the more I think I will go with the Canon Pixma IP4920 computer. NCIX has it on sale for $75 and I did find the matching ink system that I need from the place I get it in Quebec. I had just purchased quite a good quantity of refill ink and I was waiting to hear if it is the same ink that is used with the IP4920 and it was. This means that I won't have to switch or waste any of the ink I just purchased. My IP4700 is still working quite well, and that means that I won't even need to open the boxes on the new printers until problems arise. So far, this printer has done all the large orders that I have recently filled, printing over 15,000 color sheets flawlessly. This printer is very similar in features and price to the IP4920, so I am expecting that I will be able to get at least that much printing out of the IP4920's. For $75 that is a very reasonable price.

I already put in an order for additional plywood, even though I have enough here for a couple hundred additional kits. With the additional Christmas kits being picked up, it is only a matter of time before the order is placed and I want to be ready to get things done. If I find I have extra time (ha!) I will even start to prepare the wood or cut the Christmas kits out ahead of the order, so I will be able to ship it off quickly.

I worked much of yesterday repainting the Christmas Stockings and taking step by step scans for the pattern packets. I found it was much easier and more relaxing to paint them a second time, as I was following my previous designs. I even think the second paintings look better than the first, as I am tweaking the designs slightly as I need to. I hope to have both sets (the stockings and the packages) repainted and the pattern packets for both of them done by Monday so I can ship them out. If I can accomplish that, I will be doing very well.

When I finally called it a night last night, it was nearly 10:30. At this time of year, it doesn't get dark until nearly 9pm, so it really didn't seem that late. I have noticed that for the past few weeks, I have typically been working until nine or later in the night. Things have just been that busy.

A few people have told me how "lucky" I am that work is going so well. While I feel very, very fortunate that my business is growing (especially in these difficult economic times) I do honestly feel that "luck" has very little to do with things. As I looked across the room at Keith cutting out his latest ornaments patterns at 9pm and me painting my latest patterns, I am beginning to realize that this is what we would call a 'typical' evening in our house. Grant it we do take time to go to the gym three days a week - something that we started in October and I am happy to say we have been able to maintain - but other than that or a trip to the post office or grocery store, we do spend very little down time lately. We just can't. There are too many opportunities in front of us and they won't be here for long. I am sure that there will be a time when things will slow down, and then we will be able to back off a bit. But for now, we are both enjoying the process of running a business and want to keep the momentum heading in the proper direction.

I am very happy that things are the way they are. Spending the amount of time on work that we do is very easy for us because we do love what we do. When I get tired, I just think back to how things were when things weren't going well and it is very strong motivation to keep going. I am also pleased with the quality of our work and I have high hopes for a very good autumn and winter. Keith's new designs are wonderful and I am sure they will be very popular.

So it is back to painting and back to Photoshop for me. I need to watch a couple of tutorials and brush up on my masking skills so that the pattern packets will be the best yet. I am happy and excited about things, and enjoying every second of the day. I hope you all have a good one!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, Patterns and Photoshop*
> 
> I got a late start writing this morning. Even though I have been up a couple of hours, I have been busy doing some more research on printers and also working on some Photoshop things. Before I knew it the time got away from me.
> 
> The more I look into things, the more I think I will go with the Canon Pixma IP4920 computer. NCIX has it on sale for $75 and I did find the matching ink system that I need from the place I get it in Quebec. I had just purchased quite a good quantity of refill ink and I was waiting to hear if it is the same ink that is used with the IP4920 and it was. This means that I won't have to switch or waste any of the ink I just purchased. My IP4700 is still working quite well, and that means that I won't even need to open the boxes on the new printers until problems arise. So far, this printer has done all the large orders that I have recently filled, printing over 15,000 color sheets flawlessly. This printer is very similar in features and price to the IP4920, so I am expecting that I will be able to get at least that much printing out of the IP4920's. For $75 that is a very reasonable price.
> 
> I already put in an order for additional plywood, even though I have enough here for a couple hundred additional kits. With the additional Christmas kits being picked up, it is only a matter of time before the order is placed and I want to be ready to get things done. If I find I have extra time (ha!) I will even start to prepare the wood or cut the Christmas kits out ahead of the order, so I will be able to ship it off quickly.
> 
> I worked much of yesterday repainting the Christmas Stockings and taking step by step scans for the pattern packets. I found it was much easier and more relaxing to paint them a second time, as I was following my previous designs. I even think the second paintings look better than the first, as I am tweaking the designs slightly as I need to. I hope to have both sets (the stockings and the packages) repainted and the pattern packets for both of them done by Monday so I can ship them out. If I can accomplish that, I will be doing very well.
> 
> When I finally called it a night last night, it was nearly 10:30. At this time of year, it doesn't get dark until nearly 9pm, so it really didn't seem that late. I have noticed that for the past few weeks, I have typically been working until nine or later in the night. Things have just been that busy.
> 
> A few people have told me how "lucky" I am that work is going so well. While I feel very, very fortunate that my business is growing (especially in these difficult economic times) I do honestly feel that "luck" has very little to do with things. As I looked across the room at Keith cutting out his latest ornaments patterns at 9pm and me painting my latest patterns, I am beginning to realize that this is what we would call a 'typical' evening in our house. Grant it we do take time to go to the gym three days a week - something that we started in October and I am happy to say we have been able to maintain - but other than that or a trip to the post office or grocery store, we do spend very little down time lately. We just can't. There are too many opportunities in front of us and they won't be here for long. I am sure that there will be a time when things will slow down, and then we will be able to back off a bit. But for now, we are both enjoying the process of running a business and want to keep the momentum heading in the proper direction.
> 
> I am very happy that things are the way they are. Spending the amount of time on work that we do is very easy for us because we do love what we do. When I get tired, I just think back to how things were when things weren't going well and it is very strong motivation to keep going. I am also pleased with the quality of our work and I have high hopes for a very good autumn and winter. Keith's new designs are wonderful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> So it is back to painting and back to Photoshop for me. I need to watch a couple of tutorials and brush up on my masking skills so that the pattern packets will be the best yet. I am happy and excited about things, and enjoying every second of the day. I hope you all have a good one!


Hi Sheila,

You mention how "lucky" you are. Yet, how many people are still happily working at 9:30 at night?

One of the clients in my general contracting business was president of a major bank. He made serious money.

One of my sub contractors made a comment to me about how everyone believed this fellow had it made. His next comment summed it up nicely. He said, he doesn't have it made, he's making it. This man would leave for work around 7:00 A.M., and get home around 10:00 P.M.

Most people want the best of everything, and they don't mind working for it, as long as they can be home by 5:00 and can spend the evening watching TV. Oh, and get weekends off.

Actually, now that I think about it, that's what I want too.

Have a lucky day;

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, Patterns and Photoshop*
> 
> I got a late start writing this morning. Even though I have been up a couple of hours, I have been busy doing some more research on printers and also working on some Photoshop things. Before I knew it the time got away from me.
> 
> The more I look into things, the more I think I will go with the Canon Pixma IP4920 computer. NCIX has it on sale for $75 and I did find the matching ink system that I need from the place I get it in Quebec. I had just purchased quite a good quantity of refill ink and I was waiting to hear if it is the same ink that is used with the IP4920 and it was. This means that I won't have to switch or waste any of the ink I just purchased. My IP4700 is still working quite well, and that means that I won't even need to open the boxes on the new printers until problems arise. So far, this printer has done all the large orders that I have recently filled, printing over 15,000 color sheets flawlessly. This printer is very similar in features and price to the IP4920, so I am expecting that I will be able to get at least that much printing out of the IP4920's. For $75 that is a very reasonable price.
> 
> I already put in an order for additional plywood, even though I have enough here for a couple hundred additional kits. With the additional Christmas kits being picked up, it is only a matter of time before the order is placed and I want to be ready to get things done. If I find I have extra time (ha!) I will even start to prepare the wood or cut the Christmas kits out ahead of the order, so I will be able to ship it off quickly.
> 
> I worked much of yesterday repainting the Christmas Stockings and taking step by step scans for the pattern packets. I found it was much easier and more relaxing to paint them a second time, as I was following my previous designs. I even think the second paintings look better than the first, as I am tweaking the designs slightly as I need to. I hope to have both sets (the stockings and the packages) repainted and the pattern packets for both of them done by Monday so I can ship them out. If I can accomplish that, I will be doing very well.
> 
> When I finally called it a night last night, it was nearly 10:30. At this time of year, it doesn't get dark until nearly 9pm, so it really didn't seem that late. I have noticed that for the past few weeks, I have typically been working until nine or later in the night. Things have just been that busy.
> 
> A few people have told me how "lucky" I am that work is going so well. While I feel very, very fortunate that my business is growing (especially in these difficult economic times) I do honestly feel that "luck" has very little to do with things. As I looked across the room at Keith cutting out his latest ornaments patterns at 9pm and me painting my latest patterns, I am beginning to realize that this is what we would call a 'typical' evening in our house. Grant it we do take time to go to the gym three days a week - something that we started in October and I am happy to say we have been able to maintain - but other than that or a trip to the post office or grocery store, we do spend very little down time lately. We just can't. There are too many opportunities in front of us and they won't be here for long. I am sure that there will be a time when things will slow down, and then we will be able to back off a bit. But for now, we are both enjoying the process of running a business and want to keep the momentum heading in the proper direction.
> 
> I am very happy that things are the way they are. Spending the amount of time on work that we do is very easy for us because we do love what we do. When I get tired, I just think back to how things were when things weren't going well and it is very strong motivation to keep going. I am also pleased with the quality of our work and I have high hopes for a very good autumn and winter. Keith's new designs are wonderful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> So it is back to painting and back to Photoshop for me. I need to watch a couple of tutorials and brush up on my masking skills so that the pattern packets will be the best yet. I am happy and excited about things, and enjoying every second of the day. I hope you all have a good one!


People make their own luck. You have worked hard for all you have got. Finally the results of your labours are coming in, Sheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, Patterns and Photoshop*
> 
> I got a late start writing this morning. Even though I have been up a couple of hours, I have been busy doing some more research on printers and also working on some Photoshop things. Before I knew it the time got away from me.
> 
> The more I look into things, the more I think I will go with the Canon Pixma IP4920 computer. NCIX has it on sale for $75 and I did find the matching ink system that I need from the place I get it in Quebec. I had just purchased quite a good quantity of refill ink and I was waiting to hear if it is the same ink that is used with the IP4920 and it was. This means that I won't have to switch or waste any of the ink I just purchased. My IP4700 is still working quite well, and that means that I won't even need to open the boxes on the new printers until problems arise. So far, this printer has done all the large orders that I have recently filled, printing over 15,000 color sheets flawlessly. This printer is very similar in features and price to the IP4920, so I am expecting that I will be able to get at least that much printing out of the IP4920's. For $75 that is a very reasonable price.
> 
> I already put in an order for additional plywood, even though I have enough here for a couple hundred additional kits. With the additional Christmas kits being picked up, it is only a matter of time before the order is placed and I want to be ready to get things done. If I find I have extra time (ha!) I will even start to prepare the wood or cut the Christmas kits out ahead of the order, so I will be able to ship it off quickly.
> 
> I worked much of yesterday repainting the Christmas Stockings and taking step by step scans for the pattern packets. I found it was much easier and more relaxing to paint them a second time, as I was following my previous designs. I even think the second paintings look better than the first, as I am tweaking the designs slightly as I need to. I hope to have both sets (the stockings and the packages) repainted and the pattern packets for both of them done by Monday so I can ship them out. If I can accomplish that, I will be doing very well.
> 
> When I finally called it a night last night, it was nearly 10:30. At this time of year, it doesn't get dark until nearly 9pm, so it really didn't seem that late. I have noticed that for the past few weeks, I have typically been working until nine or later in the night. Things have just been that busy.
> 
> A few people have told me how "lucky" I am that work is going so well. While I feel very, very fortunate that my business is growing (especially in these difficult economic times) I do honestly feel that "luck" has very little to do with things. As I looked across the room at Keith cutting out his latest ornaments patterns at 9pm and me painting my latest patterns, I am beginning to realize that this is what we would call a 'typical' evening in our house. Grant it we do take time to go to the gym three days a week - something that we started in October and I am happy to say we have been able to maintain - but other than that or a trip to the post office or grocery store, we do spend very little down time lately. We just can't. There are too many opportunities in front of us and they won't be here for long. I am sure that there will be a time when things will slow down, and then we will be able to back off a bit. But for now, we are both enjoying the process of running a business and want to keep the momentum heading in the proper direction.
> 
> I am very happy that things are the way they are. Spending the amount of time on work that we do is very easy for us because we do love what we do. When I get tired, I just think back to how things were when things weren't going well and it is very strong motivation to keep going. I am also pleased with the quality of our work and I have high hopes for a very good autumn and winter. Keith's new designs are wonderful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> So it is back to painting and back to Photoshop for me. I need to watch a couple of tutorials and brush up on my masking skills so that the pattern packets will be the best yet. I am happy and excited about things, and enjoying every second of the day. I hope you all have a good one!


You are awesome Sheila! Besides all o your fantastic projects, etc., I really like all the kool-cat pics. They are all ez to relate to…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Printers, Patterns and Photoshop*
> 
> I got a late start writing this morning. Even though I have been up a couple of hours, I have been busy doing some more research on printers and also working on some Photoshop things. Before I knew it the time got away from me.
> 
> The more I look into things, the more I think I will go with the Canon Pixma IP4920 computer. NCIX has it on sale for $75 and I did find the matching ink system that I need from the place I get it in Quebec. I had just purchased quite a good quantity of refill ink and I was waiting to hear if it is the same ink that is used with the IP4920 and it was. This means that I won't have to switch or waste any of the ink I just purchased. My IP4700 is still working quite well, and that means that I won't even need to open the boxes on the new printers until problems arise. So far, this printer has done all the large orders that I have recently filled, printing over 15,000 color sheets flawlessly. This printer is very similar in features and price to the IP4920, so I am expecting that I will be able to get at least that much printing out of the IP4920's. For $75 that is a very reasonable price.
> 
> I already put in an order for additional plywood, even though I have enough here for a couple hundred additional kits. With the additional Christmas kits being picked up, it is only a matter of time before the order is placed and I want to be ready to get things done. If I find I have extra time (ha!) I will even start to prepare the wood or cut the Christmas kits out ahead of the order, so I will be able to ship it off quickly.
> 
> I worked much of yesterday repainting the Christmas Stockings and taking step by step scans for the pattern packets. I found it was much easier and more relaxing to paint them a second time, as I was following my previous designs. I even think the second paintings look better than the first, as I am tweaking the designs slightly as I need to. I hope to have both sets (the stockings and the packages) repainted and the pattern packets for both of them done by Monday so I can ship them out. If I can accomplish that, I will be doing very well.
> 
> When I finally called it a night last night, it was nearly 10:30. At this time of year, it doesn't get dark until nearly 9pm, so it really didn't seem that late. I have noticed that for the past few weeks, I have typically been working until nine or later in the night. Things have just been that busy.
> 
> A few people have told me how "lucky" I am that work is going so well. While I feel very, very fortunate that my business is growing (especially in these difficult economic times) I do honestly feel that "luck" has very little to do with things. As I looked across the room at Keith cutting out his latest ornaments patterns at 9pm and me painting my latest patterns, I am beginning to realize that this is what we would call a 'typical' evening in our house. Grant it we do take time to go to the gym three days a week - something that we started in October and I am happy to say we have been able to maintain - but other than that or a trip to the post office or grocery store, we do spend very little down time lately. We just can't. There are too many opportunities in front of us and they won't be here for long. I am sure that there will be a time when things will slow down, and then we will be able to back off a bit. But for now, we are both enjoying the process of running a business and want to keep the momentum heading in the proper direction.
> 
> I am very happy that things are the way they are. Spending the amount of time on work that we do is very easy for us because we do love what we do. When I get tired, I just think back to how things were when things weren't going well and it is very strong motivation to keep going. I am also pleased with the quality of our work and I have high hopes for a very good autumn and winter. Keith's new designs are wonderful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> So it is back to painting and back to Photoshop for me. I need to watch a couple of tutorials and brush up on my masking skills so that the pattern packets will be the best yet. I am happy and excited about things, and enjoying every second of the day. I hope you all have a good one!


Good morning all (or afternoon almost here!) I think a big part of being so happy with what I am doing is because I have such a great group of friends. It isn't at all like work when I can sneak a look here or on Facebook or at my emails and take a few minutes here and there to hear what my friends are up to. I am surrounded by so many talented and creative people and you all are as busy as I am coming up with some really cool ideas and projects. It is fun to see and really makes me feel like I am not working alone. Yes! It is a SWEET existence! I like the "make my own luck" phrase, Martyn. My one friend used to always say "The harder I work, the luckier I get." I think there is quite a bit of truth in that.

Have a good one! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Importance of a Good Presentation*

While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.

As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?

Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.

This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.

When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.

Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.

Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting

You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.

The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.

Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.

My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:

First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)










Then I added the shades:










Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:










When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.

I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.

I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.

I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.

I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.

For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .

Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already! 

Have a great one!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


One great blog. This is something I struggle on. As I cut a pattern I am in a hurry for the finished product. Sometimes I skip a step and it shows, atleast to me. I work on my projects in small steps trying to keep up with the rest of my responsibilities. Sometimes they are three to four hour time slots, sometimes much less. I need to learn to stay focus over the long term of each project.

A great scroller puts his (her) blade where others dare not to go.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


That is really common when doing a project that is more involved, Jerrell. I think we all do the same from time to time (hurry to the end!) and many times we regret it. I try to think of each part as a 'mini-project.' This way I take small steps and can feel accomplished when I complete each step of the way and not have to wait until the finish line to pat myself on the back. When I get tired, I stop and do something else (unless things are REALLY pressing and I have absolutely no choice!) There are so many creative things I can do, that it is usually easy to switch gears and get away from the saw and onto something else (computer work, making dinner, etc) Sometimes even a small break does wonders.

It is all part of the learning process though. That is part of the fun! Remember to enjoy the journey as much as you do reaching the destination.

Have a wonderful Friday! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


Hi Sheila;

It's funny how for some people it's so important to do things right. To you, having a pattern, along with step by step instructions, along with 35 photo's is what's required to do it right. Any then for others, that is complete overkill. Totally unnecessary.

I have clients tell me they would like a lower cost solution to a project. That it doesn't have to be perfect. Just try to make it look good. I simply don't know how to do that. Either we do it 100%, or we don't do it. There is no middle of the road. I do explain to some clients, doing a quick and dirty fix is a whole different trade, and I just don't know how to do that. It's the truth. Some guys can get something done in half the time it takes us to do it, and at half the price. Of course the end result is quite different, and is not a permanant fix, but it will pacify the client.

I actually had a potential client, a doctor, call me. His architect supplied several contractors with a set of drawings for his private residence, which he wanted renovated. All 3 bids, including mine were over $700,000. The doctor wanted to know if I could build something that looked like the drawings, but would only cost $200,000.

To some people, price is everything. I see that on this site. There was a post not long ago, where a shop full of powermatic tools was being sold. The guy was going out of business. One of the posts suggested had this company bought HF tools, they would likely still be in business, since they would have saved so much money on equipment. I wanted to scream when I read that. Do people really believe they make the same quality tools, for 70% less money? Anything above that price point is frivolous, and should be considered a waste of funds?

If this were really the case, you could use a coping saw, intead of you scroll saw. Think of the money you would have saved. Talk about penny wise and pound foolish.

Oh well, I don't know how I went off on that rant.

I'm going to go fire up some of my over priced tools and get something done. LOL

Have a good day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file.  Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


Yes, Lee - I hear you loud and clear! I can totally relate to what you said. It makes the difference of being mediocre along with the masses, or having something to offer that is "the best." If I were going to do my job half-assed, I have no business doing it at all. At least that is how I feel about it.

In the beginning, even Keith asked me why I needed to repaint these pieces. But the first time around, when I was in the process of designing them, I didn't know how they would come out or which direction I was going in. If I would have taken scans along the way, it would have probably been a huge waste of my time. I tweaked things a bit the second time around and in looking at the two sets, the second one is much better than the first. I am proud to put my name on the pattern and feel really GOOD about it.

Yes, it takes more time and I don't put out 500 patterns a year, but the ones I do put out are of the quality people have come to expect from me and Keith. Nothing less. THAT will keep our business going and growing in this questionable economic climate. There are lots of free patterns out there for scrolling and painting, but to me it is like comparing apples and oranges. You get what you pay for. Penny wise and pound foolish is a perfect analogy. Quality can't be skimped on. Period.

Thanks for the story. I am sure others can relate to it too!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


Holy moly! That Cheetah came to life.. You are just amazing Sheila! Don't ever stop


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


I've just finished reading your "Importance of a Good Presentation" for the second time, and I've made sure that I have saved a Word version for future reference so I can share it with other carvers. That's a gem of advice that needs to be available to woodworkers who are trying to get their work known. Regardless of whether or not any of us are printing instructions, your method is a very helpful step that all of us can follow just to ensure that we clearly plan and understand each project as we start it. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Importance of a Good Presentation*
> 
> While many of us do our crafts for pleasure, there seems to be an equal amount of people that sell our finished items on Etsy or Ebay or somewhere online. Even many of you who don't sell your items still like to show them off on the many forums that are online. That is part of what social networking is all about and a large part of why we are all here.
> 
> As a pattern designer, I also find that there is a great deal of importance on how my designs are presented in my patterns. After all, I could have the best design in the world and if I don't have a good clear pictures of it, it won't catch people's eye and I won't sell many. It took me a while to understand the importance of presenting good pictures of your projects and how much it can impact sales on both patterns and finished items. After all, if people can't clearly see what you are offering, why would they want to invest in it?
> 
> Because of this, a significant part of designing woodworking and painting patterns is learning at least basic photography skills and also learning at least one basic photography software program in which you can improve and enhance your photographs to give the best presentation of what you have to offer.
> 
> This week, I have been working on creating the pattern packets for the two new ornament sets that I recently designed. As with my scroll sawing patterns, I found that providing several step by step photographs in the patterns is extremely helpful in explaining the process. While some may have a lot of experience, there are always people who are new and trying to stretch their limits a bit and having patterns that thoroughly explain the process can be really important in helping them accomplish that. And let's face it - the more complete the pattern is, the easier it is to follow and the happier the customer will be.
> 
> When making painting pattern packets, I like to provide several step by step pictures for each piece. Painting projects usually consist of many layers of color, and while the final piece can appear to be very complex, when broken down layer by layer the process isn't so intimidating. In fact it is rather easy.
> 
> Part of the teaching process that I present in the patterns is to look at the parts of the project, not the whole. While many people can be put off by seeing the final piece, when they see it broken down into steps, it doesn't look so frightening and they feel like they can accomplish it.
> 
> Following is a link to one of the complex paintings that I made a couple of years ago. I don't offer a pattern for this painting, but I wanted to take step-by-step pictures along the way so that I would have a record of the process:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/cheetah-painting
> 
> You can see that by showing these small steps, it helps people better understand how we got from point 'A' to point 'Z'. It is much easier when writing instructions to break down the process into smaller and easier to digest pieces of information, and taking several pictures certainly does help.
> 
> The trick with presenting a painting pattern in this manner is consistency. It is very important the steps have the same lighting, look and basic formula so that the progressions are easy to see. The problem with this is that if the pictures are taking with different lighting or from different distances or settings, it can change things up and make it difficult for others to follow along and really see the differences in the steps. That is where the scanner comes in handy.
> 
> Especially when I am doing smaller items like these ornaments. It makes a wonderful controlled environment that will take consistent images no matter what time of day or if it is sunny or cloudy or whatever. I find it is the best way to document the process for this type of pattern and makes the process of making the patterns go easiest.
> 
> My scanner isn't very fancy. It is a Canon MP480 all in one that I only use for the scanning option. I find that scanning anything over 300 dpi is overkill, as the higher the resolution, the larger the file. Since I am not outputting large poster sized pictures, the 300 dpi is more than adequate for showing detail and the images come up crystal clear. Here is an example of a progression for one of the ornaments:
> 
> First I base coated the colors in (blocked in the base colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added the shades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I added the details and line work and final highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When seeing this broken down into these steps, it really helps clarify the process and helps people see that this is something that they can accomplish.
> 
> I realize that these are not always necessary for all patterns, but since I am gearing this line of patterns that I am making toward any level of painter, I think it helps even the very beginner to be successful in making the design. Once those basic skills are learned, they can be applied to other projects. Before they know it, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I suppose that I wanted to explain this part of my designing process because it naturally adds to the time it takes to create a pattern. When I started out, I only used to document the steps of the process for the projects that I created for the magazine. But I have long ago learned that when I am designing just about any new scroll sawing pattern, I take pictures all along the way whether I am designing for the magazine or not. While I do not use step by step pictures in every single new scroll saw pattern that I create, most of them do have photographs to assist me in explaining the process. Since many people are able to download patterns to view on their computer, it costs nothing to include extra pictures in the patterns, and if there aren't any, I do offer videos and free articles on the site which explain the processes clearly. It has proven to be a great asset and has also helped by bringing new people into the crafts - both painting and scroll sawing.
> 
> I hope this information was helpful to some of you. I have a lot of friends who are looking to design patterns and I think that this is an important part of the process that should be included in many instances in patterns. If there is interest, I can further explain some of the other things that I do with scanning and photography that make a better presentation for your patterns and also for your projects in general. Just let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I finished the first set of stocking ornaments yesterday and now I will be on to the packages. I hope to get these on the road by Monday or Tuesday the latest, and that not only includes painting the pieces, but also creating the packets and assembling the 35+ photographs that each pattern will contain. It may seem like a lot of work, but it will make the patterns something that I am really proud of.
> 
> For the first time this week the sun is shining and it is nice and warm out. Summer has returned. While it makes it for a nice day, it also makes me want to go outside more! It is easy to stay in and focus when it is cold an rainy out. But now the sun is calling . . . calling . . . calling . . .
> 
> Oh heck! I will have my beach time soon. Just not this weekend! I hope you all have a good day today. It's Friday already. I can smell the bar-b-que already!
> 
> Have a great one!


I am glad it was helpful to you. Sometimes when I seem to take so long to create a pattern, I need to look at myself and evaluate what is taking so much time. One thing that painting has taught me (about many things) is that it is far easier to look at the parts than the finished project. Small steps are easy to comprehend and digest. Looking at everything together can be very overwhelming. Over the years, I have learned to apply this thought process to many other things in my life. You would be amazed at how looking at things in a different way can be helpful. Especially when you are feeling overwhelmed. Thank you for the comments and thank you for the PM too. I appreciate your input a lot and I certainly value you friendship. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Step at a Time*

As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.

It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.

Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.

I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.

I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.

The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.

Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.

But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.

I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.

I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.

I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.

And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.

I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.










Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau

Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


----------



## Spofeo

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step at a Time*
> 
> As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.
> 
> It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.
> 
> Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.
> 
> I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.
> 
> I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.
> 
> Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.
> 
> But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.
> 
> I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.
> 
> I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.
> 
> I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.
> 
> And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.
> 
> I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


something to think about, thanks for sharing Sheila! we all need a little pause in between, so we can boost the morale. hope you make your deadline with peace in mind


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step at a Time*
> 
> As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.
> 
> It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.
> 
> Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.
> 
> I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.
> 
> I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.
> 
> Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.
> 
> But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.
> 
> I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.
> 
> I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.
> 
> I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.
> 
> And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.
> 
> I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


Thank you so much. It seems we get caught up in things so much that we are sometimes swept away by them. I am going to try to tackle things with a 'relaxed' attitude today and see how that works. I think it will help a lot. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step at a Time*
> 
> As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.
> 
> It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.
> 
> Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.
> 
> I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.
> 
> I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.
> 
> Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.
> 
> But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.
> 
> I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.
> 
> I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.
> 
> I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.
> 
> And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.
> 
> I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


Good morning Sheila. I hope you can lighten up on yourself a bit. Julie and I are running hard this summer trying to get the kitchen remodel done before Thanksgiving guests descend on us. I have a plan to take the second Tuesday of each month off (just kidding on that).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step at a Time*
> 
> As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.
> 
> It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.
> 
> Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.
> 
> I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.
> 
> I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.
> 
> Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.
> 
> But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.
> 
> I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.
> 
> I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.
> 
> I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.
> 
> And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.
> 
> I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


Yes - you have a big project in front of you! Good time to do it though, when you can at least grill a bit. I am sure it will be a festive Thanksgiving, whether you are finished or not. If you aren't done, invite the guests early and hand them tools as they walk in the door. 

Thanks for the comment. Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step at a Time*
> 
> As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.
> 
> It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.
> 
> Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.
> 
> I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.
> 
> I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.
> 
> Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.
> 
> But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.
> 
> I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.
> 
> I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.
> 
> I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.
> 
> And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.
> 
> I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


YES this is so true. I knew the concept and just forgot it. It is not a five hour of five day project. It is thrity minutes for this and an hour for that part. Also, it must be 30 minutes on those steps for lunch with your or my cat. Interruptions are unplanned events. The easy way to control them is PLAN them. If it involves someone else, say, "Let me do that for you at 2:30 this afternoon, when I am free". You have always got to schedule some ME time in your day.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step at a Time*
> 
> As I reread my post of yesterday this morning when responding to comments, I decided that perhaps I should try to take some of my own advice.
> 
> It is funny to me how it can be easier to advise others sometimes while not adhering to that same advice for yourself. It reminds me of that old 'can't see the forest through the trees' saying that we are all familiar with. Sometimes we are just too close to things to make a good decision.
> 
> Things have been busy lately. That is always a good thing and I do always appreciate the challenges that being busy brings, and the fact that if I am busy, business must be going well. All of that is true, but in the last couple of weeks, I feel a bit overwhelmed, as if I am swimming upstream and not really making any progress.
> 
> I know that isn't true, as I have things in front of me to show that I am. It is just that I think I am getting a bit tired of running at this speed and need a short break. I think working at this speed for the length of time that I have is getting to me.
> 
> I have one more big and really important deadline looming. Then (hopefully!) I can slow it down a bit and maybe take at least a day off where I don't feel quite so pressed. That deadline is probably Tuesday, which means if I can hold on for a couple more days, I will meet it and be good. Then I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> The funny thing was that last week (and the week or two that led up to it) I was pushing pretty hard to complete those two ornament patterns for the catalog submission. I met that goal, just under the wire. I was thrilled about it and I am still, as it is a great opportunity for me and will mean good things for me this fall and winter.
> 
> Within a day of meeting that goal, I found that both the designs I worked on so hard were accepted, and I am thrilled. All the hard work and time I put into them paid off. I am very grateful.
> 
> But with that acceptance, came another deadline and more responsibility. I need to get the finished pieces and pattern sent out and have it all the way on the other side of the country by the 18th. It seemed like plenty of time initially, but when I consider how long it sometimes takes to ship things (without costing an arm and a leg) it puts a bit of pressure on me to finish quickly. So I needed to jump right into the race again.
> 
> I want it to be clear that I am not complaining. I hope it doesn't seem that way. I just wish that there were more hours in the day to accomplish everything that I want to and need to and that I could get everything done.
> 
> I really don't feel that it is because I mismanage my time. I try to be efficient and do what I need to do. But lately, however, I have found that I have felt guilty for taking half an hour to eat my lunch. And as I looked at the huge clock we have on the wall last night and it was after ten and I still wasn't finished with what I was drawing, I felt kind of bad about calling it a night. Part of me thought I should 'buck up' and keep going, but I was really getting tired.
> 
> I am sure that all designers go through this feast or famine in their lives. While we all enjoy the feasts, there is only so much we can eat and we have to stop.
> 
> And then I reread my post yesterday about breaking things down into smaller, more palatable steps and it dawned on me that I should be doing this myself. After all, there is only one of me. While it is quite impractical for me to put a set time limit on working on things, I need to trust my judgment and give myself a little break. Sitting on the deck with Pancakes (my cat) and enjoying a half hour of sunshine while eating my lunch should have no guilt attached to it. It isn't going to make or break me if I take that time, and in all probability, it will do me good.
> 
> I have a long staircase to climb in this journey of mine. If I look at the entire road, I find myself both intimidated and exhausted before I even begin. I just need to take my own advice and take one step at a time, enjoying the journey as much as I will enjoy reaching the destination. As long as I know I am doing my best, I can feel good about things and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the body is the work of the body, and good for the soul is the work of the soul, and good for either is the work of the other. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to take time to enjoy your journey.


Hi Sheila,

In closing, you mention enjoying the journey, not just the destination. I can't tell you how many times I have advised that to my clients in the construction business. Often, their projects would take a year or more to complete. I'm talking about 5 or 6 thousand square feet of living space, and roughly a million or so in renovation costs. The completion date is set in the bidding process, so the amount of time involved is not a surprise to anyone.

Too many times the client would be so anxious to get done and move into their new residence, they would make hasty decisions based on speeding up the process. This in itself would slow things down, as they would not be happy with their choices, and want them changed. Hundreds of change orders in not uncommon, and each one would have an effect on the completion date, and the project cost.

I would try to explain while it seems to be taking forever, we're on schedule, and once it's done, you'll be living with your choices for quite a while, so take you time, and try to enjoy the process. Make the most of it. Don't rush it, and regret it later.

Most of the time, the clients will agree with what I'm saying, but not actually do it. Only a few really do enjoy the process, or journey, and they have the fondest memories of the time spent designing their new homes.

I think most of life is like this. One day, when we're old and gray, we'll look back at our lives, and wish we could do the very things we hated doing, when we were doing it.

I try to keep that in mind as I do things I really don't feel like doing. If nothing else, I feel better about it, as I get it done.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lollygagging*

Today is going to be a self-test. I know what has to be done and I plan on doing it. It is time to adopt that 'no-nonsense' attitude and stay focused on the goal. I know it is not out of reach and there is no reason that I can't attain it.

These words that you are reading are coming from a semi-professional 'lolligagger'. The definition for the term lolligagging (Yes. It is a real word.) is as follows:

"Spend time aimlessly; idle: "lollygagging in the sun".
Dawdle: "we're just lollygagging along".

While perhaps I am being a bit hard on myself by branding myself a 'lolligagger', I am finding that as I am getting close to the finish on the tasks at hand, I have been a bit unfocused and somewhat easily distracted. I believe the reason for that is because I am in need of a short break.

With being self-employed, you usually get about one "weekend" day a month if you are lucky. If you are unlucky, you get about 25 a month because you don't have any work to do and in all liklihood you are starving. While ideally it would be nice to have something in between, we don't always have control over regulating our level of busy. Either the switch is 'on' (which is preferable) or it is 'off' (which is not) and there are many times that there is nothing in between.

Although I do find myself meandering form the tasks at hand when I am due for some 'me time.' After all, I am only human. Usually I can go on pretty long before this occurs though, and I only get like this a couple of times a year.

In my own defense, the past couple months have been rather full. I kind of feel like the bear that went over the mountain only to see another larger mountain ahead. After a while it kind of gets old, seeing mountain after mountain after mountain, with no break in between.

But this time, there really, really (really!) is a valley over these last mountains. In the valley there is a refreshing stream and a meadow filled with cool breezes and sunshine. A beautifully calm place where birds are singing and you can close your eyes and hear the water rushing over the rocks in the stream. It is a wonderful place to have a picnic and recharge my battery and I look forward to spending (just a little) time there. It will be my reward for a job well done and I won't need to spend a long time there before I am once again looking for adventure.

So no lolligagging!

My goal today is finishing up my painting of the new patterns. I know I can achieve it only if I stay focused. I then have the (small) task of finishing up my final article for the magazine on Monday, as well as assembling the pattern packets for these two sets of ornaments. I plan on finishing that by Tuesday.

That should be my last mountain that I need to climb. At least for the time being. What will come my way after that will come, but I only hope that whatever it is, I will have at least a day to enjoy the valley and the sunshine. But this will happen only if I stay focused these next couple of days.

With that said, it's time to pull out the paint brushes and get to work. The good thing is that I am really enjoying painting these ornaments. Since this is the second time around, I am refining them and making them look even better than the originals. I am proud of them and they are nice. That in itself is a great reward. And somehow that mountain doesn't look so bad to climb after all.










Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Lollygagging*
> 
> Today is going to be a self-test. I know what has to be done and I plan on doing it. It is time to adopt that 'no-nonsense' attitude and stay focused on the goal. I know it is not out of reach and there is no reason that I can't attain it.
> 
> These words that you are reading are coming from a semi-professional 'lolligagger'. The definition for the term lolligagging (Yes. It is a real word.) is as follows:
> 
> "Spend time aimlessly; idle: "lollygagging in the sun".
> Dawdle: "we're just lollygagging along".
> 
> While perhaps I am being a bit hard on myself by branding myself a 'lolligagger', I am finding that as I am getting close to the finish on the tasks at hand, I have been a bit unfocused and somewhat easily distracted. I believe the reason for that is because I am in need of a short break.
> 
> With being self-employed, you usually get about one "weekend" day a month if you are lucky. If you are unlucky, you get about 25 a month because you don't have any work to do and in all liklihood you are starving. While ideally it would be nice to have something in between, we don't always have control over regulating our level of busy. Either the switch is 'on' (which is preferable) or it is 'off' (which is not) and there are many times that there is nothing in between.
> 
> Although I do find myself meandering form the tasks at hand when I am due for some 'me time.' After all, I am only human. Usually I can go on pretty long before this occurs though, and I only get like this a couple of times a year.
> 
> In my own defense, the past couple months have been rather full. I kind of feel like the bear that went over the mountain only to see another larger mountain ahead. After a while it kind of gets old, seeing mountain after mountain after mountain, with no break in between.
> 
> But this time, there really, really (really!) is a valley over these last mountains. In the valley there is a refreshing stream and a meadow filled with cool breezes and sunshine. A beautifully calm place where birds are singing and you can close your eyes and hear the water rushing over the rocks in the stream. It is a wonderful place to have a picnic and recharge my battery and I look forward to spending (just a little) time there. It will be my reward for a job well done and I won't need to spend a long time there before I am once again looking for adventure.
> 
> So no lolligagging!
> 
> My goal today is finishing up my painting of the new patterns. I know I can achieve it only if I stay focused. I then have the (small) task of finishing up my final article for the magazine on Monday, as well as assembling the pattern packets for these two sets of ornaments. I plan on finishing that by Tuesday.
> 
> That should be my last mountain that I need to climb. At least for the time being. What will come my way after that will come, but I only hope that whatever it is, I will have at least a day to enjoy the valley and the sunshine. But this will happen only if I stay focused these next couple of days.
> 
> With that said, it's time to pull out the paint brushes and get to work. The good thing is that I am really enjoying painting these ornaments. Since this is the second time around, I am refining them and making them look even better than the originals. I am proud of them and they are nice. That in itself is a great reward. And somehow that mountain doesn't look so bad to climb after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


now that is a cool picture, is it real or photo shop…lol…...its funny you should use that word 'lolligagger', that was the name of my boat up in Alaska, and it bared that nem proudly, i took er out every weekend just about all summer, and when i wasn't fishing, i was proudly a 'lolligagger'..good good name…....i hope this day went well for you and you meet your goals, so you can truly relax , enjoy the valley, the cool stream, mountain meadow flowers…and a cool sip of water…its needed for the soul…i know your a worker, and that is good, but you need to stop and refresh those batteries, most humans need it on a weekly basis, were not all like this super women you tend to be…lol…...so take your cape off, and enjoy the sunshine, i hope you get some beach time and soon…grizz….oh, and i shall fix a similar breakfast in the morning…or possible tonight for dinner…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lollygagging*
> 
> Today is going to be a self-test. I know what has to be done and I plan on doing it. It is time to adopt that 'no-nonsense' attitude and stay focused on the goal. I know it is not out of reach and there is no reason that I can't attain it.
> 
> These words that you are reading are coming from a semi-professional 'lolligagger'. The definition for the term lolligagging (Yes. It is a real word.) is as follows:
> 
> "Spend time aimlessly; idle: "lollygagging in the sun".
> Dawdle: "we're just lollygagging along".
> 
> While perhaps I am being a bit hard on myself by branding myself a 'lolligagger', I am finding that as I am getting close to the finish on the tasks at hand, I have been a bit unfocused and somewhat easily distracted. I believe the reason for that is because I am in need of a short break.
> 
> With being self-employed, you usually get about one "weekend" day a month if you are lucky. If you are unlucky, you get about 25 a month because you don't have any work to do and in all liklihood you are starving. While ideally it would be nice to have something in between, we don't always have control over regulating our level of busy. Either the switch is 'on' (which is preferable) or it is 'off' (which is not) and there are many times that there is nothing in between.
> 
> Although I do find myself meandering form the tasks at hand when I am due for some 'me time.' After all, I am only human. Usually I can go on pretty long before this occurs though, and I only get like this a couple of times a year.
> 
> In my own defense, the past couple months have been rather full. I kind of feel like the bear that went over the mountain only to see another larger mountain ahead. After a while it kind of gets old, seeing mountain after mountain after mountain, with no break in between.
> 
> But this time, there really, really (really!) is a valley over these last mountains. In the valley there is a refreshing stream and a meadow filled with cool breezes and sunshine. A beautifully calm place where birds are singing and you can close your eyes and hear the water rushing over the rocks in the stream. It is a wonderful place to have a picnic and recharge my battery and I look forward to spending (just a little) time there. It will be my reward for a job well done and I won't need to spend a long time there before I am once again looking for adventure.
> 
> So no lolligagging!
> 
> My goal today is finishing up my painting of the new patterns. I know I can achieve it only if I stay focused. I then have the (small) task of finishing up my final article for the magazine on Monday, as well as assembling the pattern packets for these two sets of ornaments. I plan on finishing that by Tuesday.
> 
> That should be my last mountain that I need to climb. At least for the time being. What will come my way after that will come, but I only hope that whatever it is, I will have at least a day to enjoy the valley and the sunshine. But this will happen only if I stay focused these next couple of days.
> 
> With that said, it's time to pull out the paint brushes and get to work. The good thing is that I am really enjoying painting these ornaments. Since this is the second time around, I am refining them and making them look even better than the originals. I am proud of them and they are nice. That in itself is a great reward. And somehow that mountain doesn't look so bad to climb after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


I think it is probably a Photoshop pic, but I thought it was cool nonetheless. Your boat sounds so nice. I am sure you have some great memories from those days when you lived in Alaska. I had to take my cape off early, as the batteries just ran out. You can read about it in today's (the next) entry. While part of me was disappointed a bit, a larger part of me was proud of what I DID accomplish. Thanks so much for cheering me on. I love hearing about your times in Alaska, too. It sounds just wonderful! 

(((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Didn't Quite Make It*

While I would like to start of the week here doing a victory dance because I reached all the goals that I had set for myself yesterday, I am afraid that isn't the case. While I gave it a valiant effort, I didn't quite finish what I wanted to do and the ornaments that I am working on will have to ship out tomorrow instead of today.

In some ways, I am quite disappointed. I had set out to accomplish something and I failed to do so. Part of me dreaded having to write here today and admit my failure to everyone. It is a bit humiliating.

But when I began writing here daily, I made a promise to myself that I would not only share the good things that go on regarding my life as a designer, but everything - good and bad - that pertains to my work and designing. Part of why I began writing here was because so many people that I knew both as friends and as customers had aspirations of becoming a designing or making woodworking or designing their main source of income and after (at that time) almost 15 years of going through many ups and downs of working in the industry, I wanted to share the every day process with them so that they have a better understanding of what it involves.

Today is one of those days when I didn't meet the goal I had set out for myself. I suppose I am not 'super woman' after all.

I spent the entire day working on the ornaments. I had even made my breakfast the night before (a yummy sausage strata) that I only needed to pop into the over and eat. I wound up skipping through lunch altogether, as I just didn't think about it and we had some (actually really good) left over pizza from the night before that Keith put in the oven to heat for dinner. So no time was wasted there.

Besides painting the second set of 12 ornaments, I also am required to send two sets of wood blanks for each of the two patterns, along with copies of the patterns. With the other patterns, the blank pieces, along with a picture of the pattern were used in the picture for the catalog and website, so I imagine that this is why they need them. So finishing up the painting was only part of what would be necessary for me to get the shipment in the mail.

Around 4pm, my partner Keith offered to cut the additional pieces for me. At the time I was painting piece #7 of the 12 and I still had high hopes of completing things before the day was done. He made the trip to his parents' house where our wood was stored and cut the last of our stock into the 10" x 10" pieces that we would be using for cutting. This was a great relief and I was really thinking at this time that I would be able to meet my goal.

When he returned an hour or so later with the three foot plus high stack of boards, I was ever so grateful to him. He then offered to heat up dinner and all the while I painted on.

I only stopped a short time to eat, and then continued on with my task. But I was getting tired and as the clock seemed to be spinning on the wall, I started to begin to wonder if I would reach my goal.

At 10:20, when I was just about completing ornament #10, I came to accept that I would not be able to finish. It was a difficult decision to make, as I am not one to give up easily, but my body was aching and half an hour before I had made a small mistake that I had to correct. My battery was just running out.

I had at least two and a half more hours of painting ahead of me, and I also had to paint the backs of both sets (24 pieces) drill the holes in them, and create at least the covers of the pattern packets. I then had to box them up and get them ready to send on their way across the country. I just couldn't imagine myself staying up and continuing on. So I will finish up today.

While I was disappointed in myself on one level, as I looked at the pieces that were in front of me my disappointment began to fade. What I had done so far was quality, and I am quite proud of them. At one point, Keith suggested that I send the pieces that I had shown here on the blog last week (the ones I used for submissions) but as I repainted each piece, I also refined the designs on them and made them better than the first group. And I only wanted my best work to be sent.

I probably could have made it easy on myself and sent the original pieces, but something inside me wouldn't let me. Am I being sadistic? Or crazy?

As I compare the two versions side by side, in my own mind there is no comparison. The second versions of these pieces are superior and those are the ones that I need to have sent. While I am willing to compromise slightly on my own time schedule, I just can't do so on my designs.

So another day it is.

I slept until after seven today. I guess I was really tired. I no longer feel the urgency that I have been feeling the past several days and that is good. My disappointment has been replaced with a good feeling of calm because I know that I will take the day to finish these up properly. Tomorrow, when they go out the door, I will not be second-guessing myself as to if I gave it my best shot. I will truly know I have. There are just 24 hours in a day, and there is only so much that you are able to pack into those hours. I did my best to finish, but I just came up a bit short.

And it wasn't because I was lolligagging.

I feel that I learned a valuable lesson through all of this. We all have our limitations, and sometimes the limitations win. But that doesn't necessarily mean that we "lose", it only means we need to accept what we are and what we can accomplish in a given window of time and be happy with what we DID accomplish. If I would have cut some corners, I would have finished in my self-imposed time frame. But the victory would have been hollow because the quality would not have been there. To me it was more important to do things right than to meet a deadline that I made for myself.

The ornaments should still arrive in time for photography. My contact said there were two days that they had scheduled for shooting pictures for the catalog. I hope that when she sees them, she feels that they are worth it and she will schedule them into the second session if they aren't there in time for the first. I am going to contact her today and let her know where I am at with them. Hopefully, they will be willing to work with me on this.

If they cannot, then I have to be ready to accept that too. The worst thing that will happen will be that I have two new designs that are something that I am proud of. I have had many new people join my mailing list that have purchased the kits for the other ornaments and they are very pleased with them and looking for more designs. I will be putting these up on my site soon, so they will be available there no matter what. So I can't really lose.

All I can say is I really did my best. What will be will be. I will finish these up today and they will be on their way tomorrow. And I will be able to move on to other things too.

The sun is shining and it is another beautiful day here. We haven't had any real heat yet, but it has been pleasant and there have (thankfully!) been few bugs. It is a beautiful Monday, and I am going to enjoy it.

I hope you all have a great day too.










(Random cat picture!)


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *I Didn't Quite Make It*
> 
> While I would like to start of the week here doing a victory dance because I reached all the goals that I had set for myself yesterday, I am afraid that isn't the case. While I gave it a valiant effort, I didn't quite finish what I wanted to do and the ornaments that I am working on will have to ship out tomorrow instead of today.
> 
> In some ways, I am quite disappointed. I had set out to accomplish something and I failed to do so. Part of me dreaded having to write here today and admit my failure to everyone. It is a bit humiliating.
> 
> But when I began writing here daily, I made a promise to myself that I would not only share the good things that go on regarding my life as a designer, but everything - good and bad - that pertains to my work and designing. Part of why I began writing here was because so many people that I knew both as friends and as customers had aspirations of becoming a designing or making woodworking or designing their main source of income and after (at that time) almost 15 years of going through many ups and downs of working in the industry, I wanted to share the every day process with them so that they have a better understanding of what it involves.
> 
> Today is one of those days when I didn't meet the goal I had set out for myself. I suppose I am not 'super woman' after all.
> 
> I spent the entire day working on the ornaments. I had even made my breakfast the night before (a yummy sausage strata) that I only needed to pop into the over and eat. I wound up skipping through lunch altogether, as I just didn't think about it and we had some (actually really good) left over pizza from the night before that Keith put in the oven to heat for dinner. So no time was wasted there.
> 
> Besides painting the second set of 12 ornaments, I also am required to send two sets of wood blanks for each of the two patterns, along with copies of the patterns. With the other patterns, the blank pieces, along with a picture of the pattern were used in the picture for the catalog and website, so I imagine that this is why they need them. So finishing up the painting was only part of what would be necessary for me to get the shipment in the mail.
> 
> Around 4pm, my partner Keith offered to cut the additional pieces for me. At the time I was painting piece #7 of the 12 and I still had high hopes of completing things before the day was done. He made the trip to his parents' house where our wood was stored and cut the last of our stock into the 10" x 10" pieces that we would be using for cutting. This was a great relief and I was really thinking at this time that I would be able to meet my goal.
> 
> When he returned an hour or so later with the three foot plus high stack of boards, I was ever so grateful to him. He then offered to heat up dinner and all the while I painted on.
> 
> I only stopped a short time to eat, and then continued on with my task. But I was getting tired and as the clock seemed to be spinning on the wall, I started to begin to wonder if I would reach my goal.
> 
> At 10:20, when I was just about completing ornament #10, I came to accept that I would not be able to finish. It was a difficult decision to make, as I am not one to give up easily, but my body was aching and half an hour before I had made a small mistake that I had to correct. My battery was just running out.
> 
> I had at least two and a half more hours of painting ahead of me, and I also had to paint the backs of both sets (24 pieces) drill the holes in them, and create at least the covers of the pattern packets. I then had to box them up and get them ready to send on their way across the country. I just couldn't imagine myself staying up and continuing on. So I will finish up today.
> 
> While I was disappointed in myself on one level, as I looked at the pieces that were in front of me my disappointment began to fade. What I had done so far was quality, and I am quite proud of them. At one point, Keith suggested that I send the pieces that I had shown here on the blog last week (the ones I used for submissions) but as I repainted each piece, I also refined the designs on them and made them better than the first group. And I only wanted my best work to be sent.
> 
> I probably could have made it easy on myself and sent the original pieces, but something inside me wouldn't let me. Am I being sadistic? Or crazy?
> 
> As I compare the two versions side by side, in my own mind there is no comparison. The second versions of these pieces are superior and those are the ones that I need to have sent. While I am willing to compromise slightly on my own time schedule, I just can't do so on my designs.
> 
> So another day it is.
> 
> I slept until after seven today. I guess I was really tired. I no longer feel the urgency that I have been feeling the past several days and that is good. My disappointment has been replaced with a good feeling of calm because I know that I will take the day to finish these up properly. Tomorrow, when they go out the door, I will not be second-guessing myself as to if I gave it my best shot. I will truly know I have. There are just 24 hours in a day, and there is only so much that you are able to pack into those hours. I did my best to finish, but I just came up a bit short.
> 
> And it wasn't because I was lolligagging.
> 
> I feel that I learned a valuable lesson through all of this. We all have our limitations, and sometimes the limitations win. But that doesn't necessarily mean that we "lose", it only means we need to accept what we are and what we can accomplish in a given window of time and be happy with what we DID accomplish. If I would have cut some corners, I would have finished in my self-imposed time frame. But the victory would have been hollow because the quality would not have been there. To me it was more important to do things right than to meet a deadline that I made for myself.
> 
> The ornaments should still arrive in time for photography. My contact said there were two days that they had scheduled for shooting pictures for the catalog. I hope that when she sees them, she feels that they are worth it and she will schedule them into the second session if they aren't there in time for the first. I am going to contact her today and let her know where I am at with them. Hopefully, they will be willing to work with me on this.
> 
> If they cannot, then I have to be ready to accept that too. The worst thing that will happen will be that I have two new designs that are something that I am proud of. I have had many new people join my mailing list that have purchased the kits for the other ornaments and they are very pleased with them and looking for more designs. I will be putting these up on my site soon, so they will be available there no matter what. So I can't really lose.
> 
> All I can say is I really did my best. What will be will be. I will finish these up today and they will be on their way tomorrow. And I will be able to move on to other things too.
> 
> The sun is shining and it is another beautiful day here. We haven't had any real heat yet, but it has been pleasant and there have (thankfully!) been few bugs. It is a beautiful Monday, and I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Random cat picture!)


Hi Sheila;

It is those kind of goals and expectations that causes one to burn themselves out. Believe me I know.

You seem to have a tendency to push yourself to unreasonable limits, which could lead to resenting having to get things done. Sometimes you just need to chill out.

And pease don't take that the wrong way, but as someone who's "been there", i know what you are going through.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *I Didn't Quite Make It*
> 
> While I would like to start of the week here doing a victory dance because I reached all the goals that I had set for myself yesterday, I am afraid that isn't the case. While I gave it a valiant effort, I didn't quite finish what I wanted to do and the ornaments that I am working on will have to ship out tomorrow instead of today.
> 
> In some ways, I am quite disappointed. I had set out to accomplish something and I failed to do so. Part of me dreaded having to write here today and admit my failure to everyone. It is a bit humiliating.
> 
> But when I began writing here daily, I made a promise to myself that I would not only share the good things that go on regarding my life as a designer, but everything - good and bad - that pertains to my work and designing. Part of why I began writing here was because so many people that I knew both as friends and as customers had aspirations of becoming a designing or making woodworking or designing their main source of income and after (at that time) almost 15 years of going through many ups and downs of working in the industry, I wanted to share the every day process with them so that they have a better understanding of what it involves.
> 
> Today is one of those days when I didn't meet the goal I had set out for myself. I suppose I am not 'super woman' after all.
> 
> I spent the entire day working on the ornaments. I had even made my breakfast the night before (a yummy sausage strata) that I only needed to pop into the over and eat. I wound up skipping through lunch altogether, as I just didn't think about it and we had some (actually really good) left over pizza from the night before that Keith put in the oven to heat for dinner. So no time was wasted there.
> 
> Besides painting the second set of 12 ornaments, I also am required to send two sets of wood blanks for each of the two patterns, along with copies of the patterns. With the other patterns, the blank pieces, along with a picture of the pattern were used in the picture for the catalog and website, so I imagine that this is why they need them. So finishing up the painting was only part of what would be necessary for me to get the shipment in the mail.
> 
> Around 4pm, my partner Keith offered to cut the additional pieces for me. At the time I was painting piece #7 of the 12 and I still had high hopes of completing things before the day was done. He made the trip to his parents' house where our wood was stored and cut the last of our stock into the 10" x 10" pieces that we would be using for cutting. This was a great relief and I was really thinking at this time that I would be able to meet my goal.
> 
> When he returned an hour or so later with the three foot plus high stack of boards, I was ever so grateful to him. He then offered to heat up dinner and all the while I painted on.
> 
> I only stopped a short time to eat, and then continued on with my task. But I was getting tired and as the clock seemed to be spinning on the wall, I started to begin to wonder if I would reach my goal.
> 
> At 10:20, when I was just about completing ornament #10, I came to accept that I would not be able to finish. It was a difficult decision to make, as I am not one to give up easily, but my body was aching and half an hour before I had made a small mistake that I had to correct. My battery was just running out.
> 
> I had at least two and a half more hours of painting ahead of me, and I also had to paint the backs of both sets (24 pieces) drill the holes in them, and create at least the covers of the pattern packets. I then had to box them up and get them ready to send on their way across the country. I just couldn't imagine myself staying up and continuing on. So I will finish up today.
> 
> While I was disappointed in myself on one level, as I looked at the pieces that were in front of me my disappointment began to fade. What I had done so far was quality, and I am quite proud of them. At one point, Keith suggested that I send the pieces that I had shown here on the blog last week (the ones I used for submissions) but as I repainted each piece, I also refined the designs on them and made them better than the first group. And I only wanted my best work to be sent.
> 
> I probably could have made it easy on myself and sent the original pieces, but something inside me wouldn't let me. Am I being sadistic? Or crazy?
> 
> As I compare the two versions side by side, in my own mind there is no comparison. The second versions of these pieces are superior and those are the ones that I need to have sent. While I am willing to compromise slightly on my own time schedule, I just can't do so on my designs.
> 
> So another day it is.
> 
> I slept until after seven today. I guess I was really tired. I no longer feel the urgency that I have been feeling the past several days and that is good. My disappointment has been replaced with a good feeling of calm because I know that I will take the day to finish these up properly. Tomorrow, when they go out the door, I will not be second-guessing myself as to if I gave it my best shot. I will truly know I have. There are just 24 hours in a day, and there is only so much that you are able to pack into those hours. I did my best to finish, but I just came up a bit short.
> 
> And it wasn't because I was lolligagging.
> 
> I feel that I learned a valuable lesson through all of this. We all have our limitations, and sometimes the limitations win. But that doesn't necessarily mean that we "lose", it only means we need to accept what we are and what we can accomplish in a given window of time and be happy with what we DID accomplish. If I would have cut some corners, I would have finished in my self-imposed time frame. But the victory would have been hollow because the quality would not have been there. To me it was more important to do things right than to meet a deadline that I made for myself.
> 
> The ornaments should still arrive in time for photography. My contact said there were two days that they had scheduled for shooting pictures for the catalog. I hope that when she sees them, she feels that they are worth it and she will schedule them into the second session if they aren't there in time for the first. I am going to contact her today and let her know where I am at with them. Hopefully, they will be willing to work with me on this.
> 
> If they cannot, then I have to be ready to accept that too. The worst thing that will happen will be that I have two new designs that are something that I am proud of. I have had many new people join my mailing list that have purchased the kits for the other ornaments and they are very pleased with them and looking for more designs. I will be putting these up on my site soon, so they will be available there no matter what. So I can't really lose.
> 
> All I can say is I really did my best. What will be will be. I will finish these up today and they will be on their way tomorrow. And I will be able to move on to other things too.
> 
> The sun is shining and it is another beautiful day here. We haven't had any real heat yet, but it has been pleasant and there have (thankfully!) been few bugs. It is a beautiful Monday, and I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Random cat picture!)


Setting realistic goals is the key. You can not build a house in one day. You can not finish a three day project in one. Now if you let your standards fall ( and you won't) then it becomes more possible. We know you did a great job on these. That is what we have come to expect and that is why we continue to come back you yoou.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Didn't Quite Make It*
> 
> While I would like to start of the week here doing a victory dance because I reached all the goals that I had set for myself yesterday, I am afraid that isn't the case. While I gave it a valiant effort, I didn't quite finish what I wanted to do and the ornaments that I am working on will have to ship out tomorrow instead of today.
> 
> In some ways, I am quite disappointed. I had set out to accomplish something and I failed to do so. Part of me dreaded having to write here today and admit my failure to everyone. It is a bit humiliating.
> 
> But when I began writing here daily, I made a promise to myself that I would not only share the good things that go on regarding my life as a designer, but everything - good and bad - that pertains to my work and designing. Part of why I began writing here was because so many people that I knew both as friends and as customers had aspirations of becoming a designing or making woodworking or designing their main source of income and after (at that time) almost 15 years of going through many ups and downs of working in the industry, I wanted to share the every day process with them so that they have a better understanding of what it involves.
> 
> Today is one of those days when I didn't meet the goal I had set out for myself. I suppose I am not 'super woman' after all.
> 
> I spent the entire day working on the ornaments. I had even made my breakfast the night before (a yummy sausage strata) that I only needed to pop into the over and eat. I wound up skipping through lunch altogether, as I just didn't think about it and we had some (actually really good) left over pizza from the night before that Keith put in the oven to heat for dinner. So no time was wasted there.
> 
> Besides painting the second set of 12 ornaments, I also am required to send two sets of wood blanks for each of the two patterns, along with copies of the patterns. With the other patterns, the blank pieces, along with a picture of the pattern were used in the picture for the catalog and website, so I imagine that this is why they need them. So finishing up the painting was only part of what would be necessary for me to get the shipment in the mail.
> 
> Around 4pm, my partner Keith offered to cut the additional pieces for me. At the time I was painting piece #7 of the 12 and I still had high hopes of completing things before the day was done. He made the trip to his parents' house where our wood was stored and cut the last of our stock into the 10" x 10" pieces that we would be using for cutting. This was a great relief and I was really thinking at this time that I would be able to meet my goal.
> 
> When he returned an hour or so later with the three foot plus high stack of boards, I was ever so grateful to him. He then offered to heat up dinner and all the while I painted on.
> 
> I only stopped a short time to eat, and then continued on with my task. But I was getting tired and as the clock seemed to be spinning on the wall, I started to begin to wonder if I would reach my goal.
> 
> At 10:20, when I was just about completing ornament #10, I came to accept that I would not be able to finish. It was a difficult decision to make, as I am not one to give up easily, but my body was aching and half an hour before I had made a small mistake that I had to correct. My battery was just running out.
> 
> I had at least two and a half more hours of painting ahead of me, and I also had to paint the backs of both sets (24 pieces) drill the holes in them, and create at least the covers of the pattern packets. I then had to box them up and get them ready to send on their way across the country. I just couldn't imagine myself staying up and continuing on. So I will finish up today.
> 
> While I was disappointed in myself on one level, as I looked at the pieces that were in front of me my disappointment began to fade. What I had done so far was quality, and I am quite proud of them. At one point, Keith suggested that I send the pieces that I had shown here on the blog last week (the ones I used for submissions) but as I repainted each piece, I also refined the designs on them and made them better than the first group. And I only wanted my best work to be sent.
> 
> I probably could have made it easy on myself and sent the original pieces, but something inside me wouldn't let me. Am I being sadistic? Or crazy?
> 
> As I compare the two versions side by side, in my own mind there is no comparison. The second versions of these pieces are superior and those are the ones that I need to have sent. While I am willing to compromise slightly on my own time schedule, I just can't do so on my designs.
> 
> So another day it is.
> 
> I slept until after seven today. I guess I was really tired. I no longer feel the urgency that I have been feeling the past several days and that is good. My disappointment has been replaced with a good feeling of calm because I know that I will take the day to finish these up properly. Tomorrow, when they go out the door, I will not be second-guessing myself as to if I gave it my best shot. I will truly know I have. There are just 24 hours in a day, and there is only so much that you are able to pack into those hours. I did my best to finish, but I just came up a bit short.
> 
> And it wasn't because I was lolligagging.
> 
> I feel that I learned a valuable lesson through all of this. We all have our limitations, and sometimes the limitations win. But that doesn't necessarily mean that we "lose", it only means we need to accept what we are and what we can accomplish in a given window of time and be happy with what we DID accomplish. If I would have cut some corners, I would have finished in my self-imposed time frame. But the victory would have been hollow because the quality would not have been there. To me it was more important to do things right than to meet a deadline that I made for myself.
> 
> The ornaments should still arrive in time for photography. My contact said there were two days that they had scheduled for shooting pictures for the catalog. I hope that when she sees them, she feels that they are worth it and she will schedule them into the second session if they aren't there in time for the first. I am going to contact her today and let her know where I am at with them. Hopefully, they will be willing to work with me on this.
> 
> If they cannot, then I have to be ready to accept that too. The worst thing that will happen will be that I have two new designs that are something that I am proud of. I have had many new people join my mailing list that have purchased the kits for the other ornaments and they are very pleased with them and looking for more designs. I will be putting these up on my site soon, so they will be available there no matter what. So I can't really lose.
> 
> All I can say is I really did my best. What will be will be. I will finish these up today and they will be on their way tomorrow. And I will be able to move on to other things too.
> 
> The sun is shining and it is another beautiful day here. We haven't had any real heat yet, but it has been pleasant and there have (thankfully!) been few bugs. It is a beautiful Monday, and I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Random cat picture!)


Thank you both very much. Lee - I don't take it in a bad way at all. Sometimes I know my expectations are high. Sometimes I think I should slow down. But the memories of when I wasn't working much at all are still too close for me to be able to do that in good conscience. Granted, I didn't have the focus I do now. My personal life was quite a mess. I had to take one step at a time to change my lifestyle and realize that if I didn't take my job seriously, no one else would either.

It is hard to turn that off sometimes. It has become a habit these past three years to the point of if I sleep later than six am, no matter what time I get to bed, I feel like I am 'slacking.'

I know you are right though. I feel as if the elephant is riding me. I dreaded having to write the blog today and say that I didn't finish things. I felt like I was in school without my homework done.

I realize that I put a lot of pressure on myself, and have no one but myself to blame for that. I need to take a step back and take a breath and perhaps a day (or two) away, I think. Keith told me as much this morning.  I have today to finish this up and then tomorrow to finish the article for the magazine, and then I think on Wednesday I am going to coast. It is finally warm here and perhaps I will answer that call that I have been hearing from the beach. Wouldn't that be nice?

Thanks again to both of you for your support and friendship. Sorry if I came off as griping, as I really am grateful for the working opportunity. I just need to chill a bit and take a breath.

Have a great day!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Alleviating Fears by Communication*

Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. While I began the day feeling tired and a bit overwhelmed, I was able to relieve much of my anxiety by simply communicating with others and talking things out.

I find that sometimes people feel that it is difficult to pick up the phone and talk things over - especially when they are in situations such as the one that I felt that I was in (where I felt I was running behind.) I think that in our minds we often fear the worst, and those fears seem to overcome us and have an overall debilitating effect on how we do things and work. Long ago I learned that facing my anxieties was the quickest and easiest way to overcome them. While it may seem difficult at the time, there are few times when I remember regret meeting things head on. More so than not, solutions are found quickly and many of the fears that I were experiencing were unfounded. By discussing the situation openly and honestly, it is always easier to come to viable solutions for all involved and I am then better to move ahead in a productive manner. This was very much the case yesterday.

One of my fears, of course was getting the pieces to the Artist's Club. I didn't want them to arrive late, but I also didn't want to have to take out a mortgage to ship them overnight. My deadline for the pieces to be on the west coast by the 18th, and shipping from Nova Scotia could take a bit. I wasn't sure if they would be there on time, and I didn't want to miss the date for the photo shoot that was scheduled for the next catalog.

I decided to call my contact there and make sure that she knew just where I was. After talking to her, I was assured that things should be fine if I shipped them today, as there were other opportunities available on their end that would work. She couldn't have been nicer, and after speaking to her I felt like a huge weight had been lifted off of my head.

I can't say enough good about the Artist's Club and its people there. Not only from a customer's standpoint, but also from a contributor. They are fair, honest and straight forward in all aspects of business. When I order from them, their products are reasonably priced and everything they are said to be. It is always a good experience and I have been ordering from them since the mid-90's. I am very fortunate to be associated with such a good company such a wonderful reputation and I am proud to have my work distributed by them. I am sure that is why it is so important for me to do my absolute best work for them.

I finished the ornaments yesterday and they look really nice. After spraying them with clear coat, it really brought out the colors and I am really proud of them. I finished the covers for the two pattern packets that I will be sending them:



















It may not look like much, but getting to this point was certainly a lot of work. I am happy with the results though, and look forward to seeing these in the catalog throughout the holiday season. I hope they do as well as the witch hats and boots. I have the call in for the pickup for the pieces and they should be on their way within a couple of hours. I am very relieved.

The other main concern was finishing the article I was doing for the holiday issue for the magazine. While I have the article mapped out, I still need to assemble it and do the writing. While it is more of a pictorial article than a verbal one (there are over 25 photographs) I have been putting it on the back burner until the ornaments above were finished. I was afraid that I was pushing over the line with my editor though and would possible be late with it for the issue.

I talked to her also yesterday and it appears I am fine. I had given her enough information, including a preview of the photographs and she was able to allot the required amount of space needed in the issue for the article. She assured me that she is still working on other aspects of the issue, and even if I have it to her by the end of the week or so it would be fine. What a huge relief that was for me!

After speaking to her, again I felt so much better. I didn't want to let her down after committing myself to this article and I have done a great deal of work on it so far and think it will be a good one. I feared that I would be late with the final material and I would let her down. But we were fine.

Today I plan on finishing the article up and getting her a copy by the end of the day. That way there will be plenty of time for changes in it if necessary and I will be able to relax. I hope to finish it completely, because it will be the final thing that is really pressing on me at the moment and I will be able to take a breath. I am hoping to take a day "off" tomorrow and perhaps get away for the day if the weather cooperates. I think it will do me good.

In closing today, I just want to stress the importance of communication. So many times, we fear the worst and those fears are unfounded and fueled by the unknown. The best (and quickest) way to alleviate those fears is to face them head on by communicating your concerns with the parties involved. More time than not, there are easy and viable solutions to the problems once each party knows where the other one is at. I found that it saves a lot of time worrying when I am straightforward and honest with others. After all, we are all working for the same goals.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I know I will be working, but I will have a much more relaxed state of mind than I have had the past couple of days. And it will be very enjoyable.

Have a great one!

"You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Alleviating Fears by Communication*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. While I began the day feeling tired and a bit overwhelmed, I was able to relieve much of my anxiety by simply communicating with others and talking things out.
> 
> I find that sometimes people feel that it is difficult to pick up the phone and talk things over - especially when they are in situations such as the one that I felt that I was in (where I felt I was running behind.) I think that in our minds we often fear the worst, and those fears seem to overcome us and have an overall debilitating effect on how we do things and work. Long ago I learned that facing my anxieties was the quickest and easiest way to overcome them. While it may seem difficult at the time, there are few times when I remember regret meeting things head on. More so than not, solutions are found quickly and many of the fears that I were experiencing were unfounded. By discussing the situation openly and honestly, it is always easier to come to viable solutions for all involved and I am then better to move ahead in a productive manner. This was very much the case yesterday.
> 
> One of my fears, of course was getting the pieces to the Artist's Club. I didn't want them to arrive late, but I also didn't want to have to take out a mortgage to ship them overnight. My deadline for the pieces to be on the west coast by the 18th, and shipping from Nova Scotia could take a bit. I wasn't sure if they would be there on time, and I didn't want to miss the date for the photo shoot that was scheduled for the next catalog.
> 
> I decided to call my contact there and make sure that she knew just where I was. After talking to her, I was assured that things should be fine if I shipped them today, as there were other opportunities available on their end that would work. She couldn't have been nicer, and after speaking to her I felt like a huge weight had been lifted off of my head.
> 
> I can't say enough good about the Artist's Club and its people there. Not only from a customer's standpoint, but also from a contributor. They are fair, honest and straight forward in all aspects of business. When I order from them, their products are reasonably priced and everything they are said to be. It is always a good experience and I have been ordering from them since the mid-90's. I am very fortunate to be associated with such a good company such a wonderful reputation and I am proud to have my work distributed by them. I am sure that is why it is so important for me to do my absolute best work for them.
> 
> I finished the ornaments yesterday and they look really nice. After spraying them with clear coat, it really brought out the colors and I am really proud of them. I finished the covers for the two pattern packets that I will be sending them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look like much, but getting to this point was certainly a lot of work. I am happy with the results though, and look forward to seeing these in the catalog throughout the holiday season. I hope they do as well as the witch hats and boots. I have the call in for the pickup for the pieces and they should be on their way within a couple of hours. I am very relieved.
> 
> The other main concern was finishing the article I was doing for the holiday issue for the magazine. While I have the article mapped out, I still need to assemble it and do the writing. While it is more of a pictorial article than a verbal one (there are over 25 photographs) I have been putting it on the back burner until the ornaments above were finished. I was afraid that I was pushing over the line with my editor though and would possible be late with it for the issue.
> 
> I talked to her also yesterday and it appears I am fine. I had given her enough information, including a preview of the photographs and she was able to allot the required amount of space needed in the issue for the article. She assured me that she is still working on other aspects of the issue, and even if I have it to her by the end of the week or so it would be fine. What a huge relief that was for me!
> 
> After speaking to her, again I felt so much better. I didn't want to let her down after committing myself to this article and I have done a great deal of work on it so far and think it will be a good one. I feared that I would be late with the final material and I would let her down. But we were fine.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing the article up and getting her a copy by the end of the day. That way there will be plenty of time for changes in it if necessary and I will be able to relax. I hope to finish it completely, because it will be the final thing that is really pressing on me at the moment and I will be able to take a breath. I am hoping to take a day "off" tomorrow and perhaps get away for the day if the weather cooperates. I think it will do me good.
> 
> In closing today, I just want to stress the importance of communication. So many times, we fear the worst and those fears are unfounded and fueled by the unknown. The best (and quickest) way to alleviate those fears is to face them head on by communicating your concerns with the parties involved. More time than not, there are easy and viable solutions to the problems once each party knows where the other one is at. I found that it saves a lot of time worrying when I am straightforward and honest with others. After all, we are all working for the same goals.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I know I will be working, but I will have a much more relaxed state of mind than I have had the past couple of days. And it will be very enjoyable.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> "You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face." - Eleanor Roosevelt


GREEAT work, as always, Shelia


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Alleviating Fears by Communication*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a really good day. While I began the day feeling tired and a bit overwhelmed, I was able to relieve much of my anxiety by simply communicating with others and talking things out.
> 
> I find that sometimes people feel that it is difficult to pick up the phone and talk things over - especially when they are in situations such as the one that I felt that I was in (where I felt I was running behind.) I think that in our minds we often fear the worst, and those fears seem to overcome us and have an overall debilitating effect on how we do things and work. Long ago I learned that facing my anxieties was the quickest and easiest way to overcome them. While it may seem difficult at the time, there are few times when I remember regret meeting things head on. More so than not, solutions are found quickly and many of the fears that I were experiencing were unfounded. By discussing the situation openly and honestly, it is always easier to come to viable solutions for all involved and I am then better to move ahead in a productive manner. This was very much the case yesterday.
> 
> One of my fears, of course was getting the pieces to the Artist's Club. I didn't want them to arrive late, but I also didn't want to have to take out a mortgage to ship them overnight. My deadline for the pieces to be on the west coast by the 18th, and shipping from Nova Scotia could take a bit. I wasn't sure if they would be there on time, and I didn't want to miss the date for the photo shoot that was scheduled for the next catalog.
> 
> I decided to call my contact there and make sure that she knew just where I was. After talking to her, I was assured that things should be fine if I shipped them today, as there were other opportunities available on their end that would work. She couldn't have been nicer, and after speaking to her I felt like a huge weight had been lifted off of my head.
> 
> I can't say enough good about the Artist's Club and its people there. Not only from a customer's standpoint, but also from a contributor. They are fair, honest and straight forward in all aspects of business. When I order from them, their products are reasonably priced and everything they are said to be. It is always a good experience and I have been ordering from them since the mid-90's. I am very fortunate to be associated with such a good company such a wonderful reputation and I am proud to have my work distributed by them. I am sure that is why it is so important for me to do my absolute best work for them.
> 
> I finished the ornaments yesterday and they look really nice. After spraying them with clear coat, it really brought out the colors and I am really proud of them. I finished the covers for the two pattern packets that I will be sending them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look like much, but getting to this point was certainly a lot of work. I am happy with the results though, and look forward to seeing these in the catalog throughout the holiday season. I hope they do as well as the witch hats and boots. I have the call in for the pickup for the pieces and they should be on their way within a couple of hours. I am very relieved.
> 
> The other main concern was finishing the article I was doing for the holiday issue for the magazine. While I have the article mapped out, I still need to assemble it and do the writing. While it is more of a pictorial article than a verbal one (there are over 25 photographs) I have been putting it on the back burner until the ornaments above were finished. I was afraid that I was pushing over the line with my editor though and would possible be late with it for the issue.
> 
> I talked to her also yesterday and it appears I am fine. I had given her enough information, including a preview of the photographs and she was able to allot the required amount of space needed in the issue for the article. She assured me that she is still working on other aspects of the issue, and even if I have it to her by the end of the week or so it would be fine. What a huge relief that was for me!
> 
> After speaking to her, again I felt so much better. I didn't want to let her down after committing myself to this article and I have done a great deal of work on it so far and think it will be a good one. I feared that I would be late with the final material and I would let her down. But we were fine.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing the article up and getting her a copy by the end of the day. That way there will be plenty of time for changes in it if necessary and I will be able to relax. I hope to finish it completely, because it will be the final thing that is really pressing on me at the moment and I will be able to take a breath. I am hoping to take a day "off" tomorrow and perhaps get away for the day if the weather cooperates. I think it will do me good.
> 
> In closing today, I just want to stress the importance of communication. So many times, we fear the worst and those fears are unfounded and fueled by the unknown. The best (and quickest) way to alleviate those fears is to face them head on by communicating your concerns with the parties involved. More time than not, there are easy and viable solutions to the problems once each party knows where the other one is at. I found that it saves a lot of time worrying when I am straightforward and honest with others. After all, we are all working for the same goals.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I know I will be working, but I will have a much more relaxed state of mind than I have had the past couple of days. And it will be very enjoyable.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> "You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face." - Eleanor Roosevelt


Hi Sheila,

Those ornaments look incredible! Fantastic work.

I am always amazed by your abilities.

Do make it a point to take a day off…you have been sounding as though you need it.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking the Day Off*

Today will be my day off. Really it will. Even though I am sitting here writing this morning, when I am finished I am going to get ready to head out for the day. Already the sun is shining and it promises to be a warm and mostly sunny day today. It is the perfect time to get in the car, let the top down and take a ride along the coast and relax.

The last several weeks have been crazy/busy. Not 'bad crazy', but crazy in a way that was beginning to become a little overwhelming.

While I realize that crazy comes with being successful, I was feeling (just a little bit) that I was losing control of the situation and that my business was beginning to run ME. That is a very real danger we self-employed people come across. We put out feelers in many directions in hope of advancing our business. As things begin to start paying off, we are thrilled. Then another thing begins to pay off. And so on, and so on. If we aren't careful, we are finding ourselves pulled in several directions at once, and chaos ensues.

This doesn't happen overnight. Although sometimes the tide can shift quickly and one finds themselves going from looking for work to trying to figure out which job to do first (And second. And third. And so on.) How we handle things when this situation arises can dictate the future of our business. And the decisions need to be considered very carefully.

The problem that usually arises when we are at this point in our business is when we are in the midst of things, we aren't thinking as clearly as we normally do. We are excited about the successes that are finally finding us, but we are also a bit tired from working so hard to achieve them. Sometimes we have many things pulling at us at once and we begin to feel overwhelmed. Another factor is that the memories of struggling are still clear in our minds, and we don't want to refuse any type of work at all because we are afraid that one day we will once again be in that position and don't ever want to wind up there again. So we take on too much and make decisions that over the long run may not be in our best interest. That is why it is important to take a breath.

Yesterday was an incredible day. I spent the morning packing up the ornaments that I had labored over so diligently the past few weeks. They looked really good and I was very proud of them. While wrapping each one and packing them in the box, I couldn't help but think how happy I was with myself that I didn't cut corners or hurry them along. Even the backs of them looked neat and professional. I sent them away, knowing that I did my best work and no matter if they sold well or not, I was proud of them and felt they represented me well.

As the box went out the door, as always I felt a sense of relief. I could check one big thing off of my list to do and move on to other things. Those late nights were worth it, as I feel that not only did I accomplish the task at hand, but forged a path of success for the future of my business. I was happy.

I spent the next couple of hours tidying up a bit. I like to do that in between projects. I often receive messages and emails from people who are amazed at how we keep our little place here neat, and tidying up in between projects is certainly at the top of the list. After we cleaned the house, I sat down and ordered the ink system for the new printers that are in transit and should be arriving tomorrow. While my own printer here is still working fine, I have put many hours on it and want to be prepared when it finally spits out its last page. I ordered two of the Canon printers that I spoke of last week, and needed to order the matching ink system so that I would be able to continue to print the (hopefully) many patterns used in the kits that Artist's Club is selling for me. So far I had sold nearly 1000 kits, and the pattern are nearly 20 color pages each.

Just as I finished ordering, I received an email from Artist's Club. It was from their purchasing department and I was somewhat expecting an order, as they had accepted the two new designs and the catalog which they would be in was to ship sometime in July. After all, the pieces that I sent out just hours before still had to be photographed after their week long journey across the country and the catalogs then had to be created. I had a bit of time.

When I opened the email however, I was somewhat taken aback. Not only was there an initial order for the new kits (of which I still need to create the pattern packets) but there was also additional orders for the kits that they were carrying (again!) and the total kits ordered was 500! I couldn't believe my eyes. I immediately called Keith over to see if he were up for helping me work on these, and he was (thankfully!) as excited as I was to do so. The day before, he had already cut the wood we had on hand (enough for 200 kits) into the 10" x 10" squares we used for our kits and had half of it sanded. We were ready to roll!

I had ordered additional wood from Bernie the week before, and it was to be delivered today. I called him and he was able to double my order and have it included in the same shipment, which will be enough to fill this order and at least a couple hundred additional kits. I felt very happy and on top of things. And yes - PREPARED for this!

I spent the afternoon writing my article for the magazine, and I am also very pleased at how it came out. It is a detailed article about how to use the texture paste that I used for the bell ornaments to embellish not only ornaments, but other woodworking pieces. I finished around dinner time and felt really good about it.

With all this work coming in the door, you would think I would be in a panic. But I am not. I am calm and happy and I feel like we have things under control.

Yes. I am still taking the day off. We are riding up the coast to do some shopping and enjoy the beautiful weather. In our travels, we will pick up not only the cases of paper we need to print our order, but also stop at Bernie's on our way back to pick up the wood. That alone saves us at least half a day of travelling, so we are killing two birds with one stone.

It's all about planning. And about taking care of yourself too. I admit recently that I have felt a bit overwhelmed, and if this order had come in last week, I would have been "concerned". But with Keith helping me, it divides the time to put out this order in half. It also is a lot more fun to do it when you have someone in the trenches with you. We are both thrilled about the success of these kits. Between the two of us, they should take less than a week to cut - and that is if we work in 5 hour stretches. That will give me time for my scroll saw designs and it is a very reasonable time to get the order out the door. And the income that they will bring is pretty nice too. My car will need an exhaust system before the year is out and while I am not in NEED of anything right at the moment, there are a few things that I have been eyeing - one in particular - that I am going to treat myself to. I will certainly blog on that later, as it is really a cool thing. 

So off I go today. I am going to have a wonderful relaxing day out and about. (oot and aboot as the Newfies say!) And when I get back, I will look forward to doing what I love to do most - creating!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking the Day Off*
> 
> Today will be my day off. Really it will. Even though I am sitting here writing this morning, when I am finished I am going to get ready to head out for the day. Already the sun is shining and it promises to be a warm and mostly sunny day today. It is the perfect time to get in the car, let the top down and take a ride along the coast and relax.
> 
> The last several weeks have been crazy/busy. Not 'bad crazy', but crazy in a way that was beginning to become a little overwhelming.
> 
> While I realize that crazy comes with being successful, I was feeling (just a little bit) that I was losing control of the situation and that my business was beginning to run ME. That is a very real danger we self-employed people come across. We put out feelers in many directions in hope of advancing our business. As things begin to start paying off, we are thrilled. Then another thing begins to pay off. And so on, and so on. If we aren't careful, we are finding ourselves pulled in several directions at once, and chaos ensues.
> 
> This doesn't happen overnight. Although sometimes the tide can shift quickly and one finds themselves going from looking for work to trying to figure out which job to do first (And second. And third. And so on.) How we handle things when this situation arises can dictate the future of our business. And the decisions need to be considered very carefully.
> 
> The problem that usually arises when we are at this point in our business is when we are in the midst of things, we aren't thinking as clearly as we normally do. We are excited about the successes that are finally finding us, but we are also a bit tired from working so hard to achieve them. Sometimes we have many things pulling at us at once and we begin to feel overwhelmed. Another factor is that the memories of struggling are still clear in our minds, and we don't want to refuse any type of work at all because we are afraid that one day we will once again be in that position and don't ever want to wind up there again. So we take on too much and make decisions that over the long run may not be in our best interest. That is why it is important to take a breath.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredible day. I spent the morning packing up the ornaments that I had labored over so diligently the past few weeks. They looked really good and I was very proud of them. While wrapping each one and packing them in the box, I couldn't help but think how happy I was with myself that I didn't cut corners or hurry them along. Even the backs of them looked neat and professional. I sent them away, knowing that I did my best work and no matter if they sold well or not, I was proud of them and felt they represented me well.
> 
> As the box went out the door, as always I felt a sense of relief. I could check one big thing off of my list to do and move on to other things. Those late nights were worth it, as I feel that not only did I accomplish the task at hand, but forged a path of success for the future of my business. I was happy.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours tidying up a bit. I like to do that in between projects. I often receive messages and emails from people who are amazed at how we keep our little place here neat, and tidying up in between projects is certainly at the top of the list. After we cleaned the house, I sat down and ordered the ink system for the new printers that are in transit and should be arriving tomorrow. While my own printer here is still working fine, I have put many hours on it and want to be prepared when it finally spits out its last page. I ordered two of the Canon printers that I spoke of last week, and needed to order the matching ink system so that I would be able to continue to print the (hopefully) many patterns used in the kits that Artist's Club is selling for me. So far I had sold nearly 1000 kits, and the pattern are nearly 20 color pages each.
> 
> Just as I finished ordering, I received an email from Artist's Club. It was from their purchasing department and I was somewhat expecting an order, as they had accepted the two new designs and the catalog which they would be in was to ship sometime in July. After all, the pieces that I sent out just hours before still had to be photographed after their week long journey across the country and the catalogs then had to be created. I had a bit of time.
> 
> When I opened the email however, I was somewhat taken aback. Not only was there an initial order for the new kits (of which I still need to create the pattern packets) but there was also additional orders for the kits that they were carrying (again!) and the total kits ordered was 500! I couldn't believe my eyes. I immediately called Keith over to see if he were up for helping me work on these, and he was (thankfully!) as excited as I was to do so. The day before, he had already cut the wood we had on hand (enough for 200 kits) into the 10" x 10" squares we used for our kits and had half of it sanded. We were ready to roll!
> 
> I had ordered additional wood from Bernie the week before, and it was to be delivered today. I called him and he was able to double my order and have it included in the same shipment, which will be enough to fill this order and at least a couple hundred additional kits. I felt very happy and on top of things. And yes - PREPARED for this!
> 
> I spent the afternoon writing my article for the magazine, and I am also very pleased at how it came out. It is a detailed article about how to use the texture paste that I used for the bell ornaments to embellish not only ornaments, but other woodworking pieces. I finished around dinner time and felt really good about it.
> 
> With all this work coming in the door, you would think I would be in a panic. But I am not. I am calm and happy and I feel like we have things under control.
> 
> Yes. I am still taking the day off. We are riding up the coast to do some shopping and enjoy the beautiful weather. In our travels, we will pick up not only the cases of paper we need to print our order, but also stop at Bernie's on our way back to pick up the wood. That alone saves us at least half a day of travelling, so we are killing two birds with one stone.
> 
> It's all about planning. And about taking care of yourself too. I admit recently that I have felt a bit overwhelmed, and if this order had come in last week, I would have been "concerned". But with Keith helping me, it divides the time to put out this order in half. It also is a lot more fun to do it when you have someone in the trenches with you. We are both thrilled about the success of these kits. Between the two of us, they should take less than a week to cut - and that is if we work in 5 hour stretches. That will give me time for my scroll saw designs and it is a very reasonable time to get the order out the door. And the income that they will bring is pretty nice too. My car will need an exhaust system before the year is out and while I am not in NEED of anything right at the moment, there are a few things that I have been eyeing - one in particular - that I am going to treat myself to. I will certainly blog on that later, as it is really a cool thing.
> 
> So off I go today. I am going to have a wonderful relaxing day out and about. (oot and aboot as the Newfies say!) And when I get back, I will look forward to doing what I love to do most - creating!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Let the hair fly Sheila!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking the Day Off*
> 
> Today will be my day off. Really it will. Even though I am sitting here writing this morning, when I am finished I am going to get ready to head out for the day. Already the sun is shining and it promises to be a warm and mostly sunny day today. It is the perfect time to get in the car, let the top down and take a ride along the coast and relax.
> 
> The last several weeks have been crazy/busy. Not 'bad crazy', but crazy in a way that was beginning to become a little overwhelming.
> 
> While I realize that crazy comes with being successful, I was feeling (just a little bit) that I was losing control of the situation and that my business was beginning to run ME. That is a very real danger we self-employed people come across. We put out feelers in many directions in hope of advancing our business. As things begin to start paying off, we are thrilled. Then another thing begins to pay off. And so on, and so on. If we aren't careful, we are finding ourselves pulled in several directions at once, and chaos ensues.
> 
> This doesn't happen overnight. Although sometimes the tide can shift quickly and one finds themselves going from looking for work to trying to figure out which job to do first (And second. And third. And so on.) How we handle things when this situation arises can dictate the future of our business. And the decisions need to be considered very carefully.
> 
> The problem that usually arises when we are at this point in our business is when we are in the midst of things, we aren't thinking as clearly as we normally do. We are excited about the successes that are finally finding us, but we are also a bit tired from working so hard to achieve them. Sometimes we have many things pulling at us at once and we begin to feel overwhelmed. Another factor is that the memories of struggling are still clear in our minds, and we don't want to refuse any type of work at all because we are afraid that one day we will once again be in that position and don't ever want to wind up there again. So we take on too much and make decisions that over the long run may not be in our best interest. That is why it is important to take a breath.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredible day. I spent the morning packing up the ornaments that I had labored over so diligently the past few weeks. They looked really good and I was very proud of them. While wrapping each one and packing them in the box, I couldn't help but think how happy I was with myself that I didn't cut corners or hurry them along. Even the backs of them looked neat and professional. I sent them away, knowing that I did my best work and no matter if they sold well or not, I was proud of them and felt they represented me well.
> 
> As the box went out the door, as always I felt a sense of relief. I could check one big thing off of my list to do and move on to other things. Those late nights were worth it, as I feel that not only did I accomplish the task at hand, but forged a path of success for the future of my business. I was happy.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours tidying up a bit. I like to do that in between projects. I often receive messages and emails from people who are amazed at how we keep our little place here neat, and tidying up in between projects is certainly at the top of the list. After we cleaned the house, I sat down and ordered the ink system for the new printers that are in transit and should be arriving tomorrow. While my own printer here is still working fine, I have put many hours on it and want to be prepared when it finally spits out its last page. I ordered two of the Canon printers that I spoke of last week, and needed to order the matching ink system so that I would be able to continue to print the (hopefully) many patterns used in the kits that Artist's Club is selling for me. So far I had sold nearly 1000 kits, and the pattern are nearly 20 color pages each.
> 
> Just as I finished ordering, I received an email from Artist's Club. It was from their purchasing department and I was somewhat expecting an order, as they had accepted the two new designs and the catalog which they would be in was to ship sometime in July. After all, the pieces that I sent out just hours before still had to be photographed after their week long journey across the country and the catalogs then had to be created. I had a bit of time.
> 
> When I opened the email however, I was somewhat taken aback. Not only was there an initial order for the new kits (of which I still need to create the pattern packets) but there was also additional orders for the kits that they were carrying (again!) and the total kits ordered was 500! I couldn't believe my eyes. I immediately called Keith over to see if he were up for helping me work on these, and he was (thankfully!) as excited as I was to do so. The day before, he had already cut the wood we had on hand (enough for 200 kits) into the 10" x 10" squares we used for our kits and had half of it sanded. We were ready to roll!
> 
> I had ordered additional wood from Bernie the week before, and it was to be delivered today. I called him and he was able to double my order and have it included in the same shipment, which will be enough to fill this order and at least a couple hundred additional kits. I felt very happy and on top of things. And yes - PREPARED for this!
> 
> I spent the afternoon writing my article for the magazine, and I am also very pleased at how it came out. It is a detailed article about how to use the texture paste that I used for the bell ornaments to embellish not only ornaments, but other woodworking pieces. I finished around dinner time and felt really good about it.
> 
> With all this work coming in the door, you would think I would be in a panic. But I am not. I am calm and happy and I feel like we have things under control.
> 
> Yes. I am still taking the day off. We are riding up the coast to do some shopping and enjoy the beautiful weather. In our travels, we will pick up not only the cases of paper we need to print our order, but also stop at Bernie's on our way back to pick up the wood. That alone saves us at least half a day of travelling, so we are killing two birds with one stone.
> 
> It's all about planning. And about taking care of yourself too. I admit recently that I have felt a bit overwhelmed, and if this order had come in last week, I would have been "concerned". But with Keith helping me, it divides the time to put out this order in half. It also is a lot more fun to do it when you have someone in the trenches with you. We are both thrilled about the success of these kits. Between the two of us, they should take less than a week to cut - and that is if we work in 5 hour stretches. That will give me time for my scroll saw designs and it is a very reasonable time to get the order out the door. And the income that they will bring is pretty nice too. My car will need an exhaust system before the year is out and while I am not in NEED of anything right at the moment, there are a few things that I have been eyeing - one in particular - that I am going to treat myself to. I will certainly blog on that later, as it is really a cool thing.
> 
> So off I go today. I am going to have a wonderful relaxing day out and about. (oot and aboot as the Newfies say!) And when I get back, I will look forward to doing what I love to do most - creating!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Good morning Sheila,

Congratulations. You probably think I'm saying that about that nice juicy order, but I'm not. I'm talking about taking a well deserved day off. And being able to pick up the paper and wood along the way makes it even sweeter.

Now, about that order. Congratulations for that, too! The first thought that went through my mind when I read that was if that had happened last week, you might have gone off the deep end. Sometimes timing is everything. I don't think you could have planned it better. Having the knowledge of an order prior to "slacking" for the day allows you to go off with a clear conscience, especially since you're "forced" to pick up those supplies.

It's very important to realize, sometimes, even the self employed, with a lot of things to do, things that need to get done, need to back off and recharge. If you don't bad things can happen. Your very own mind and body can revolt against you. At which point, you end up sitting in a corner rocking back and forth, wanting nothing to do with your business.

Believe me, I know what I'm talking about. While I didn't end up in a corner rocking, think about it…when is the last time you saw me building any furniture?

Enjoy the day off.

Lee


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking the Day Off*
> 
> Today will be my day off. Really it will. Even though I am sitting here writing this morning, when I am finished I am going to get ready to head out for the day. Already the sun is shining and it promises to be a warm and mostly sunny day today. It is the perfect time to get in the car, let the top down and take a ride along the coast and relax.
> 
> The last several weeks have been crazy/busy. Not 'bad crazy', but crazy in a way that was beginning to become a little overwhelming.
> 
> While I realize that crazy comes with being successful, I was feeling (just a little bit) that I was losing control of the situation and that my business was beginning to run ME. That is a very real danger we self-employed people come across. We put out feelers in many directions in hope of advancing our business. As things begin to start paying off, we are thrilled. Then another thing begins to pay off. And so on, and so on. If we aren't careful, we are finding ourselves pulled in several directions at once, and chaos ensues.
> 
> This doesn't happen overnight. Although sometimes the tide can shift quickly and one finds themselves going from looking for work to trying to figure out which job to do first (And second. And third. And so on.) How we handle things when this situation arises can dictate the future of our business. And the decisions need to be considered very carefully.
> 
> The problem that usually arises when we are at this point in our business is when we are in the midst of things, we aren't thinking as clearly as we normally do. We are excited about the successes that are finally finding us, but we are also a bit tired from working so hard to achieve them. Sometimes we have many things pulling at us at once and we begin to feel overwhelmed. Another factor is that the memories of struggling are still clear in our minds, and we don't want to refuse any type of work at all because we are afraid that one day we will once again be in that position and don't ever want to wind up there again. So we take on too much and make decisions that over the long run may not be in our best interest. That is why it is important to take a breath.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredible day. I spent the morning packing up the ornaments that I had labored over so diligently the past few weeks. They looked really good and I was very proud of them. While wrapping each one and packing them in the box, I couldn't help but think how happy I was with myself that I didn't cut corners or hurry them along. Even the backs of them looked neat and professional. I sent them away, knowing that I did my best work and no matter if they sold well or not, I was proud of them and felt they represented me well.
> 
> As the box went out the door, as always I felt a sense of relief. I could check one big thing off of my list to do and move on to other things. Those late nights were worth it, as I feel that not only did I accomplish the task at hand, but forged a path of success for the future of my business. I was happy.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours tidying up a bit. I like to do that in between projects. I often receive messages and emails from people who are amazed at how we keep our little place here neat, and tidying up in between projects is certainly at the top of the list. After we cleaned the house, I sat down and ordered the ink system for the new printers that are in transit and should be arriving tomorrow. While my own printer here is still working fine, I have put many hours on it and want to be prepared when it finally spits out its last page. I ordered two of the Canon printers that I spoke of last week, and needed to order the matching ink system so that I would be able to continue to print the (hopefully) many patterns used in the kits that Artist's Club is selling for me. So far I had sold nearly 1000 kits, and the pattern are nearly 20 color pages each.
> 
> Just as I finished ordering, I received an email from Artist's Club. It was from their purchasing department and I was somewhat expecting an order, as they had accepted the two new designs and the catalog which they would be in was to ship sometime in July. After all, the pieces that I sent out just hours before still had to be photographed after their week long journey across the country and the catalogs then had to be created. I had a bit of time.
> 
> When I opened the email however, I was somewhat taken aback. Not only was there an initial order for the new kits (of which I still need to create the pattern packets) but there was also additional orders for the kits that they were carrying (again!) and the total kits ordered was 500! I couldn't believe my eyes. I immediately called Keith over to see if he were up for helping me work on these, and he was (thankfully!) as excited as I was to do so. The day before, he had already cut the wood we had on hand (enough for 200 kits) into the 10" x 10" squares we used for our kits and had half of it sanded. We were ready to roll!
> 
> I had ordered additional wood from Bernie the week before, and it was to be delivered today. I called him and he was able to double my order and have it included in the same shipment, which will be enough to fill this order and at least a couple hundred additional kits. I felt very happy and on top of things. And yes - PREPARED for this!
> 
> I spent the afternoon writing my article for the magazine, and I am also very pleased at how it came out. It is a detailed article about how to use the texture paste that I used for the bell ornaments to embellish not only ornaments, but other woodworking pieces. I finished around dinner time and felt really good about it.
> 
> With all this work coming in the door, you would think I would be in a panic. But I am not. I am calm and happy and I feel like we have things under control.
> 
> Yes. I am still taking the day off. We are riding up the coast to do some shopping and enjoy the beautiful weather. In our travels, we will pick up not only the cases of paper we need to print our order, but also stop at Bernie's on our way back to pick up the wood. That alone saves us at least half a day of travelling, so we are killing two birds with one stone.
> 
> It's all about planning. And about taking care of yourself too. I admit recently that I have felt a bit overwhelmed, and if this order had come in last week, I would have been "concerned". But with Keith helping me, it divides the time to put out this order in half. It also is a lot more fun to do it when you have someone in the trenches with you. We are both thrilled about the success of these kits. Between the two of us, they should take less than a week to cut - and that is if we work in 5 hour stretches. That will give me time for my scroll saw designs and it is a very reasonable time to get the order out the door. And the income that they will bring is pretty nice too. My car will need an exhaust system before the year is out and while I am not in NEED of anything right at the moment, there are a few things that I have been eyeing - one in particular - that I am going to treat myself to. I will certainly blog on that later, as it is really a cool thing.
> 
> So off I go today. I am going to have a wonderful relaxing day out and about. (oot and aboot as the Newfies say!) And when I get back, I will look forward to doing what I love to do most - creating!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


enjoy your day you two

God know you have earned it
keeping track of all your work
and waking us all in a nice way 
over coffee each morning

i bet you can't just get one 
of whatever strikes your fancy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking the Day Off*
> 
> Today will be my day off. Really it will. Even though I am sitting here writing this morning, when I am finished I am going to get ready to head out for the day. Already the sun is shining and it promises to be a warm and mostly sunny day today. It is the perfect time to get in the car, let the top down and take a ride along the coast and relax.
> 
> The last several weeks have been crazy/busy. Not 'bad crazy', but crazy in a way that was beginning to become a little overwhelming.
> 
> While I realize that crazy comes with being successful, I was feeling (just a little bit) that I was losing control of the situation and that my business was beginning to run ME. That is a very real danger we self-employed people come across. We put out feelers in many directions in hope of advancing our business. As things begin to start paying off, we are thrilled. Then another thing begins to pay off. And so on, and so on. If we aren't careful, we are finding ourselves pulled in several directions at once, and chaos ensues.
> 
> This doesn't happen overnight. Although sometimes the tide can shift quickly and one finds themselves going from looking for work to trying to figure out which job to do first (And second. And third. And so on.) How we handle things when this situation arises can dictate the future of our business. And the decisions need to be considered very carefully.
> 
> The problem that usually arises when we are at this point in our business is when we are in the midst of things, we aren't thinking as clearly as we normally do. We are excited about the successes that are finally finding us, but we are also a bit tired from working so hard to achieve them. Sometimes we have many things pulling at us at once and we begin to feel overwhelmed. Another factor is that the memories of struggling are still clear in our minds, and we don't want to refuse any type of work at all because we are afraid that one day we will once again be in that position and don't ever want to wind up there again. So we take on too much and make decisions that over the long run may not be in our best interest. That is why it is important to take a breath.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredible day. I spent the morning packing up the ornaments that I had labored over so diligently the past few weeks. They looked really good and I was very proud of them. While wrapping each one and packing them in the box, I couldn't help but think how happy I was with myself that I didn't cut corners or hurry them along. Even the backs of them looked neat and professional. I sent them away, knowing that I did my best work and no matter if they sold well or not, I was proud of them and felt they represented me well.
> 
> As the box went out the door, as always I felt a sense of relief. I could check one big thing off of my list to do and move on to other things. Those late nights were worth it, as I feel that not only did I accomplish the task at hand, but forged a path of success for the future of my business. I was happy.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours tidying up a bit. I like to do that in between projects. I often receive messages and emails from people who are amazed at how we keep our little place here neat, and tidying up in between projects is certainly at the top of the list. After we cleaned the house, I sat down and ordered the ink system for the new printers that are in transit and should be arriving tomorrow. While my own printer here is still working fine, I have put many hours on it and want to be prepared when it finally spits out its last page. I ordered two of the Canon printers that I spoke of last week, and needed to order the matching ink system so that I would be able to continue to print the (hopefully) many patterns used in the kits that Artist's Club is selling for me. So far I had sold nearly 1000 kits, and the pattern are nearly 20 color pages each.
> 
> Just as I finished ordering, I received an email from Artist's Club. It was from their purchasing department and I was somewhat expecting an order, as they had accepted the two new designs and the catalog which they would be in was to ship sometime in July. After all, the pieces that I sent out just hours before still had to be photographed after their week long journey across the country and the catalogs then had to be created. I had a bit of time.
> 
> When I opened the email however, I was somewhat taken aback. Not only was there an initial order for the new kits (of which I still need to create the pattern packets) but there was also additional orders for the kits that they were carrying (again!) and the total kits ordered was 500! I couldn't believe my eyes. I immediately called Keith over to see if he were up for helping me work on these, and he was (thankfully!) as excited as I was to do so. The day before, he had already cut the wood we had on hand (enough for 200 kits) into the 10" x 10" squares we used for our kits and had half of it sanded. We were ready to roll!
> 
> I had ordered additional wood from Bernie the week before, and it was to be delivered today. I called him and he was able to double my order and have it included in the same shipment, which will be enough to fill this order and at least a couple hundred additional kits. I felt very happy and on top of things. And yes - PREPARED for this!
> 
> I spent the afternoon writing my article for the magazine, and I am also very pleased at how it came out. It is a detailed article about how to use the texture paste that I used for the bell ornaments to embellish not only ornaments, but other woodworking pieces. I finished around dinner time and felt really good about it.
> 
> With all this work coming in the door, you would think I would be in a panic. But I am not. I am calm and happy and I feel like we have things under control.
> 
> Yes. I am still taking the day off. We are riding up the coast to do some shopping and enjoy the beautiful weather. In our travels, we will pick up not only the cases of paper we need to print our order, but also stop at Bernie's on our way back to pick up the wood. That alone saves us at least half a day of travelling, so we are killing two birds with one stone.
> 
> It's all about planning. And about taking care of yourself too. I admit recently that I have felt a bit overwhelmed, and if this order had come in last week, I would have been "concerned". But with Keith helping me, it divides the time to put out this order in half. It also is a lot more fun to do it when you have someone in the trenches with you. We are both thrilled about the success of these kits. Between the two of us, they should take less than a week to cut - and that is if we work in 5 hour stretches. That will give me time for my scroll saw designs and it is a very reasonable time to get the order out the door. And the income that they will bring is pretty nice too. My car will need an exhaust system before the year is out and while I am not in NEED of anything right at the moment, there are a few things that I have been eyeing - one in particular - that I am going to treat myself to. I will certainly blog on that later, as it is really a cool thing.
> 
> So off I go today. I am going to have a wonderful relaxing day out and about. (oot and aboot as the Newfies say!) And when I get back, I will look forward to doing what I love to do most - creating!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I had a wonderful day! Thank you all for cheering me on!  I talk about our adventures in today's blog (Wednesday). We really had a blast! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Much-Needed Day Trip*

I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.

It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!) 

We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.

Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:










To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.

Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.

Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.

While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!

We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.

We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!

Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)

We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.

We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.

By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!

Here is a picture of our storage boxes:










These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:










They all lock together on the sides:










And inside have these little divider things to customize them:










The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:










They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)










What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:










Then there were the storage books and suitcases:










They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:










The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:










The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:










As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:










Pancakes liked it a lot!










Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes! 










All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.

Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.

We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.

My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.

I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.

It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.

Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun! 

Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *The Much-Needed Day Trip*
> 
> I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.
> 
> It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!)
> 
> We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.
> 
> Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.
> 
> Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.
> 
> Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.
> 
> While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!
> 
> We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.
> 
> We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!
> 
> Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)
> 
> We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.
> 
> We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.
> 
> By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!
> 
> Here is a picture of our storage boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all lock together on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside have these little divider things to customize them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were the storage books and suitcases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes liked it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.
> 
> Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.
> 
> We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.
> 
> My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.
> 
> It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.
> 
> Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


When you didn't post early like you usually do, I do a double take and wonder if you are OK? I have gotten into the habit of saying "Good Morning Sheila" everyday when I check my messages and see your post. When it isn't there I "worry" a bit. By reading your blog daily, you have woven yourself into my heart and became a good friend! I am pretty sure that happens to a lot of us faithful readers!

Everything you bought looks good and I know you will put them to good use. I have never seen the box with the little trays that come out! I'll have to look for some.

The flowers are beautiful!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Much-Needed Day Trip*
> 
> I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.
> 
> It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!)
> 
> We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.
> 
> Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.
> 
> Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.
> 
> Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.
> 
> While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!
> 
> We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.
> 
> We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!
> 
> Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)
> 
> We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.
> 
> We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.
> 
> By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!
> 
> Here is a picture of our storage boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all lock together on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside have these little divider things to customize them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were the storage books and suitcases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes liked it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.
> 
> Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.
> 
> We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.
> 
> My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.
> 
> It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.
> 
> Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


Stand and deliver. Your Lupins or your lives!
But we haven't got any Lupins.
Look my friends I happen to know this is the Lupin Express.
Damn!

Remember that?

Nice finds in the stores. All refreshed and ready to go then


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Much-Needed Day Trip*
> 
> I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.
> 
> It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!)
> 
> We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.
> 
> Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.
> 
> Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.
> 
> Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.
> 
> While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!
> 
> We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.
> 
> We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!
> 
> Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)
> 
> We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.
> 
> We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.
> 
> By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!
> 
> Here is a picture of our storage boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all lock together on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside have these little divider things to customize them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were the storage books and suitcases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes liked it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.
> 
> Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.
> 
> We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.
> 
> My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.
> 
> It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.
> 
> Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


Hi, Erwin! Thank you for missing me!  I felt the same way when I was at the gym and my blog wasn't done yet - something was missing from my day! I truly love checking in here and visiting with my friends. I think of you too in the mornings when I make my coffee. The beautiful scoop you made me is used every day and reminds me of my nice cyber-friends in Florida!

The boxes were really wonderful finds. The Stanley ones were both cool in their own way. We were kind of sad that the one with the boxes that are removable weren't as cheap as the other ones (four times the cost!) but the little trays were very much worth it. We would have probably stuck with only them, but then we would be kicking ourselves for not getting the other ones too. $10 for a two pack of them was too hard to pass up. Patron was right!

Today was a catch up day and I am still working on the mail a bit. But at a more relaxed pace. Things are moving in the right direction and that is a big bonus. I will sleep good tonight!

I vaguely remembered the lupin skit, Martyn. I needed to go look it up. You are quite on the ball to remember it! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Much-Needed Day Trip*
> 
> I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.
> 
> It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!)
> 
> We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.
> 
> Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.
> 
> Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.
> 
> Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.
> 
> While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!
> 
> We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.
> 
> We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!
> 
> Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)
> 
> We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.
> 
> We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.
> 
> By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!
> 
> Here is a picture of our storage boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all lock together on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside have these little divider things to customize them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were the storage books and suitcases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes liked it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.
> 
> Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.
> 
> We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.
> 
> My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.
> 
> It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.
> 
> Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


Like Christmas in June..


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *The Much-Needed Day Trip*
> 
> I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.
> 
> It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!)
> 
> We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.
> 
> Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.
> 
> Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.
> 
> Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.
> 
> While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!
> 
> We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.
> 
> We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!
> 
> Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)
> 
> We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.
> 
> We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.
> 
> By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!
> 
> Here is a picture of our storage boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all lock together on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside have these little divider things to customize them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were the storage books and suitcases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes liked it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.
> 
> Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.
> 
> We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.
> 
> My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.
> 
> It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.
> 
> Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


Sheila,

It appears you had a very productive "mini-vacation." When I looked at your Stanley box with the removable trays, it reminded me of how I configured a couple of my drawers in the workshop. A few years ago I asked people to save plastic jars for me to store hardware. Along with the jars I received a couple of Gerber baby food containers. Later I asked a friend who was babysitting her grandchild if she would save them for me. They work great for storing things in drawers because of their rectangular shape and also are easy to carry to where I need them. And because they have lids, I'm not as apt to spill things.










L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Much-Needed Day Trip*
> 
> I suppose you know that you need a day off when you mention it and everyone you know is cheering you on! While a teensy-weensy part of me felt a bit guilty for leaving, I knew in my heart that if I didn't have a day off soon to recharge my battery, it wouldn't be a pretty sight.
> 
> It helped to label the road trip as a 'business trip', as we had to get some much needed supplies to keep things running here and I suppose it was easier for me to justify taking the day "off" if I hooked some work-related stuff into it. It was a real hardship having to look through the tool and craft departments of Home Depot, Michaels, and the other stores we visited (NOT!!!!)
> 
> We decided to take a drive up to New Minus and Kentville, which is about 2 hours up the coast from here. It was a beautiful day for driving - about 75 degrees with no humidity and sunny. Of course we had the top down and we drove on old Route 1 instead of the highway. It is far more picturesque than the highway and even though it took longer, we enjoyed the journey very much. Everything was green and pretty and there were thousands and thousands of lupins.
> 
> Lupins are wildflowers that are native here in Nova Scotia. Every spring they are everywhere, and truly paint the landscape in beautiful color. I had never seen or heard of them before I moved here, but I have come to associate them with warm weather and springtime and they are a favorite of mine. Here is a picture of what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make a long story short(er), we arrived just about 1pm. We had a great lunch at my favorite Chinese restaurant, which I haven't been to since it had burned to the ground three years ago. It has since been rebuilt, but every time we have been in town, it was either a Monday when it was closed, or not a good time to eat, or Keith wanted to visit his favorite place - Burger King (UGH!). This time I planned in advance to go there and I finally was able to. Neither of us was disappointed, although I had to promise Keith that we would have whoppers for dinner before we left town.
> 
> Our first stop after lunch was Home Depot. While we all know how 'no frills' shopping there could be, I must say that I was quite impressed with the people that worked there. We were probably asked if we needed assistance no less than 10 times in our hour or so long stay. The people were helpful and really seemed to be focused on the customers, which was something that was certainly lacking in the past. Perhaps the slow economy made the management realize that better customer service was a necessary part of their survival. We found several good things there, including some storage boxes that I will talk about in a minute. We also got basic supplies such as spray glue, tape and other things we needed for our upcoming work. We even found a nice light fixture for our bedroom. All in all it was a pleasant shopping experience, and the store was neat and well stocked.
> 
> Our next stop was to Winners, which is an odd kind of store that has lots of designer stuff at discounted prices. This is a great place to find odds and ends fairly cheap. Most things are one of a kind and there are always surprises as to what shows up. I think it is overstock from other places.
> 
> While there, we found several cool boxes that look like books. Now those of you who have followed my blog for a while know what a 'box junkie' I really am. During the holidays, I have found countless wonderful boxes that I use for many of my gifts. Since much of what I give is hand made, these boxes are a real treat and present my gifts wonderfully (sometimes they are nicer than the things I make!  ) They are sturdy and decorated very nicely and definitely something that you can keep around for years. These book shaped boxes had old world maps on them, which will go very nicely with our 'steampunk' theme that we are migrating to in our home. They will be wonderful to tuck away our work in progress in both the painting and scroll sawing parts of our jobs. They will also hold those loose papers that look so messy sitting on the side tables or counters. They are the perfect answer to keeping our place looking neat while we are being productive. The price of them ranged from $5.99 to $7.99 and for that money they were awesome. They even have a magnetic closure to keep them closed. Just perfect for us!
> 
> We also went into Michael's 'just to look' and maybe get some ideas. As always, we were appalled at the high prices they are asking for things. I honestly don't know how they stay in business. The selection on their items is incredible, but the prices are out of this world. Many items were marked down anywhere form 40 to 50%, and then it brought them to where we might consider buying something, but their regular prices even on the simplest stuff were disgusting.
> 
> We saw the same 1/8" birch plywood we use for our kits in 1 foot square pieces. These 12" x 12" pieces were priced at $6.50! We pay .75 per square foot when we purchase the plywood for the kits. I know that it is a different sales setting, but the difference in cost is unbelievable. We don't even make $6.50 for our kits on a wholesale basis!
> 
> Needless to say we didn't buy much there. We did see additional storage books such as we found across the street at Winners, and there was a huge selection of them. We purchased a couple of additional ones, as well as a cool suitcase that is the same type, but only because it was 60% off the marked price. But it was funny - the identical book that we purchased at Winners for $5.99 cost $17.99 at Michael's. (Terrible!)
> 
> We stopped at Wal-Mart to get a couple of cases of copy paper for printing the patterns. As you can imagine, the car was filling up quickly. In fact, we were kind of figuring that there was no way to pick up the 24 sheets of plywood from Bernie and would have to do it today. The trunk was filled with bags of miscellaneous things and the back seat was packed to the gills with the two cases of paper and also the storage boxes that we acquired.
> 
> We did stop at Bernie's and Ellens and visited for a couple of hours. It was nice to stop by and not be there just to use the shop and we really enjoyed the time we had.
> 
> By the time we got home, it was nearly 10pm. We brought our neighbor Lee a Whopper from Burger King and he was just thrilled. He helped us unload everything and by the time we got settled and unpacked it was nearly midnight. What a fun day though!
> 
> Here is a picture of our storage boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cheaper of the units Keith found. They were two for $10 and they all stacked together. He got six of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all lock together on the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside have these little divider things to customize them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other type we got were also by Stanley, but they were more expensive. They were $20 each and we got three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have handles, and stack together nicely, although they don't lock together (that is OK!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we liked about these (and why we spent more to get them) was that the compartments came out and you could take them to your project or where you were working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were the storage books and suitcases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty nice for the price. This small book was $5.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was just as nice as the outside, and they had magnetic closures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase was larger, and would look nice on top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the books, it was also nice inside. It has little brass overlays on the corners too to make it stronger. It cost about $20 at Michael's on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes liked it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard checked it out too! He loves boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful day! It was funny that most of what we bought was boxes and storage containers. I suppose that is what you get when you have a box junkie and a organization fiend shopping together. People are always amazed at how neat and organized our place is and we are kind of proud of it too. There are always cool ways to stay organized and it is fun to find these great things to help.
> 
> Keith is over at Bernie's today getting the wood. He is going to cut it into the 10" squares too and hopefully sand it so it is ready to cut. We went to the gym early so he could get going, and that is why the blog is a bit later, as I am writing afterword.
> 
> We came home to two printers left inside of our door by the Purolator guy. (I love him! He is so nice and helpful!) We usually leave the door open and he just puts the stuff inside if we aren't here. The new ink system should be in today or tomorrow, but I am starting to print the big order today.
> 
> My editor liked the article that I wrote a lot, so I only need to tweak it a bit and it is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day writing the patterns for the Christmas stockings and the package ornaments so I can fill that order too.
> 
> It is all busy and all good! The day was spectacular and everything was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The food was yummy. The shopping was successful. And we even got a nice visit with our dear friends! I couldn't be happier or ask for more.
> 
> Thanks for all the cheering on that I got from everyone! It is nice to know that people appreciate that I (mostly!) work hard and are happy when I get a day off. I really feel like it did me a lot of good and I am now ready to tackle those patterns, my new scroll saw patterns, and the 6000 ornaments we need to cut in the next week or so! Life is so fun!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Work hard and be happy!


Wow, LWL! That is cool! Wait until Keith sees that. I didn't know that they had baby food in those types of containers. With lids too?

It always amazes me on how much attention is paid to packaging food and other items. Many times, I think there is more money in the packaging of items than the items themselves. I haven't been in the baby isle for quite a long time, and I have never seen these. I like the square shape too Certainly more efficient for storage. It is cool how they fit exactly into your drawer! It is almost worth buying the baby food just for the packaging alone. (Although the blueberry/plums were pretty good! I'll skip the spinach, though! ) Thanks for showing this!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Organization Day *

With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.

As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.










But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.

I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.

I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.

With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."

Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!

Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.

I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.

By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.

I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.










Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.

Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:










This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.

The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:










It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.

All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.

So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.

Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.

Have fun and do something creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Organize, then re-organize…. It's a never ending battle. It doesn't seem fun until you get everything where you want it, then, you can say, whew!! Wow, that's a lotta stuff. So much of it, you will need for something sooner or later. Then later down the road, you/I/we will all be re-organizin again.. yup.


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


We face the same problem, our house is 700 square foot for living space and 700 square foot for the workshop.
We still have a large amount of clutter leftover from our move last year from a much larger apartment. I can understand why people may be impressed with your ability to organize and keep clean because it is such a difficult thing for most of us to do. I throw tons of stuff away, or give it away a couple of times a year but am still buried alive in the things we are saving for one reason or another. I guess maybe I need Kieth, over here for a couple of weeks to straiten me out…


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Clutter is what is here now. I am re-arranging a small room in order to make a tool storage area and some cabinets. The whole house is messed up. Many of the items are from the family and growing-up days and carry lots of memories. Fortunately, I am single and can step over books and boxes and around carts and cans and paint brushes and plastic sheets, etc., and no one yells at me.

I have to re-qualify all this as "work in progress" and not let it "get to me". Someday it will all be neat and tidy and improved. Thanks for sharing your clutter clearing insights.


----------



## whit

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Sheila,

Keith doesn't by chance bottle that enthusiasm for cleaning and organizing, does he? 

Whit


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Good afternoon everyone! 

Bob - My largest 'downsizing' to date was about eight years ago when I came here to Canada from Chicago. I had to fit everything I wanted to take here into a 4' x 8' trailer because that was the biggest that my Mustang could tow. The rest of the things I have had to go into a storage locker, which was about 10' x 10'. It was HARD to do! There were many memories from the kids and my life there and boxes and boxes of magazines and books that I loved. There were many issues with immigrating here and I was only allowed a certain amount of things or else I would have to pay duties and taxes on them. Life was chaotic the first several years hear and I didn't have the money to bring all my stuff. I was paying almost $200 a month for storage for about 4 years and when money was really tight and I was almost not able to make the payments, I almost lost everything. My dear friend asked me why I didn't ask her to keep it in her large pole barn and I reluctantly agreed to. I didn't want it to come between our friendship of so many years, but I really had no choice. She graciously moved everything from there to her place and some of it is still there now. Over the years, we weeded through everything and I have less than half of the stuff that I originally stored. Either I gave it away or it was ruined or not worth keeping anymore. Last year when I was in Chicago, we went through everything again and whittled it down even more. There is not much left there.

But it showed me that besides the sentimental stuff, there was very little I "needed" and couldn't get by without. If I went for seven years without it and survived, how important was it for me to have it?

Keith has always been a 'minimalist.' When I first came here, I thought he just moved in, as there was little furniture and nothing on the counters. What was here was really nice, but there wasn't extra stuff all over. There is something about being surrounded by space and not having the counters cluttered and all the drawers and closets full. In the 3+ years we have been together, we have met in the middle somewhat and our place is comfortable, but not over-filled. I do like it because when we saw all day in the kitchen, it is really easy to wipe everything down and the 'dust catchers' are few. It is amazing to see how you can get by with so much less than you think you can. We are both comfortable and happy in our environment. But it doesn't just happen. Just like nurturing a flower garden, we need to keep up with this organization and adjust it to our needs. Now it is a way of life for both of us and a good one at that. I'll admit I used to get a bit miffed when I saw things going in the trash or we were in the store and I was asked "what do you need that for?" but in the long run, it saved me lots of money because I don't buy what I don't (really) need and there is more time to do what I love to do. It is a good discipline to have.

Whit - I think his enthusiasm is contagious. Once we get in the swing of things, it is fun to see the stuff go. And the end results is a reward within itself. 

I hope you all are 'inspired' by it too!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


a good , good post today, Ive been out and busy all day, and didn't get to your post until tonight, i really agree with this and feel the best way for me to work the best, is to have things clean and organized, its a constant thing, and for me to work and clean…if i let things go to far, then it gets harder to work, as im searching and looking for a tool, and the same thing extends inside my home, so i enjoyed reading this tonight, and now shall collapse and go to sleep…......so much to do…and my body just wont do it all…....goodnight sheila…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Organization Day *
> 
> With all the new storage boxes that we acquired the other day shopping, it was inevitable that what would follow would be an organizational session. Many people comment on how we are able to keep so organized running a business from our small place. Even Ellen (who is notorious for being neat) said something to me when we stopped there on our way home. She had said that her and Cindy (her daughter) were talking about us the other day and were both amazed that we are able to keep things so clean and neat while doing (of all things) woodworking in our home.
> 
> As our neighbor Lee was helping us unload our stuff from the car, he also made a comment as to how it always seemed to him that we are bringing stuff in here, yet it never looks cluttered. I told him that when we do finally choose to move from here, it will in all probability be like a clown car at a circus, where we will be bringing box after box after box of things out. We probably will have enough to fill up three full sized moving vans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, the key to keeping things in order and organized is keeping a check on what you really need to hang on to and letting go of what you don't. What people don't see is the large amount of things that we do discard of when we don't need them (or give them away to people who will use them). Fortunately, we live in a place where there are three families in residence. Little do our neighbors know that our landlord is here very little, so her garbage is minimal and that Lee takes most of his garbage to the dock where he works to dispose of. On those garbage days when the curb is full, it is a pretty safe bet to say that about 90% of what is out there is ours.
> 
> I knew that a huge cleaning session was in store for me yesterday. Keith went to Bernie's early and by the time he arrived there Bernie had already cut about half of the wood into the 10" x 10" squares we needed for scroll sawing. Much to my surprise, he was home before lunch, and he decided to begin using his new storage boxes and reorganizing all of the tools, fasteners and related things that we have here. This included cleaning out closets and cabinets and filling up those little trays and getting rid of things that we don't need or use.
> 
> I knew that I wouldn't be exempt from this project. If I didn't participate with him, there were chances that some of the stuff that I needed would be moved or discarded. While Keith isn't what I would call 'callous' about throwing stuff out, he is far more eager to do so than I am, and if I didn't keep a careful watch, I would find myself in the future looking for an item that was long gone.
> 
> With most men, they say that the way to their heart is by cooking. With Keith, I have discovered that the way to make him really happy is by using four little words - "Let's throw this out."
> 
> Keith is always in a good mood when cleaning. As I watched him sort screws, parts and pieces, he looked bright and chipper and happy. It is kind of fun to watch. All that new storage space and the chance to consolidate everything into neat little packages or containers! The sun was shining and his world was filled with joy!
> 
> Now, I tease, but I truly am happy that he is like that. It is much better to live in a clean environment than one that is full of clutter. I have never been a hoarder, but I have from time to time hung onto some things that in all probability I would never use. Having Keith around has made me more aware of what I am keeping and what I need to let go of and I do think that the overall results is great.
> 
> I must admit that I do get somewhat annoyed sometimes when his zest for cleaning creeps too far into my territory. After all, we both have things we feel are important to us and sometimes we don't understand why something that seems so mundane to one person is so important to the other. Over the years though, we have come to know better and are gentle and respectful when approaching the other with the possibility of discarding something that belongs to the other. It is a fine tightrope we walk with each other though and there are still time when one or the other of us will teeter and nearly fall into the abyss of being labeled as insensitive to the other. Usually though, we have learned the dance enough to know how to approach the other when requesting removal of a particular item and we are able to make our feelings known without upsetting the other. It is all part of the process.
> 
> By late afternoon, several of the containers were filled up. As expected, several were also left empty, leaving room for future acquisitions and supplies without having to repeat the entire process. In the end, we were able to move some stuff out, put some things into storage and give some things away. It was a good day.
> 
> I have a few pictures of where we decided to put the storage book boxes. The first couple went under Keith's computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, he had some loose papers setting there, as well as the remote from his TV and an extra mouse he used for games. While it wasn't really an eyesore, it looks much neater with the book boxes there instead.
> 
> Another place where we put several of them was in the corner of the kitchen counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real improvement, as it seemed to be our favorite place for our 'work in progress' projects and the ones that we were waiting to ship to the magazine or photograph ourselves for the patterns. It had become a constant small pile of clutter and besides collecting dust, it just looked messy. Now we are able to store these little loose items inside the book boxes and we are also able to keep them clean and orderly. We feel it is a good improvement.
> 
> The final picture today is of the suitcase box that we acquired. We decided to put it on the top of the large cabinet we built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good use of empty space and I think it will be a great place to keep some packaging supplies that I will be using for my kits. I recently purchased several hundred ziploc bags to package the pattern kits in and that would be the perfect place to store them. They will be handy, but out of the way and won't take up valuable real estate in the closet where we would prefer to keep things that we use less.
> 
> All in all it was a good day. I caught up on my email too and I worked on doing some changes on my article and also on the pattern packets. It feels great to have all the new things settled into the place, and now there are several EMPTY shelves in our closets that we can put things in the future. I will take more photographs as we finish things up.
> 
> So it is time to get to work for me. I had written this blog once and was about half way through and somehow it got lost in cyberspace. You may get two posts if you are subscribing and I apologize for that. It was quite irritating to lose it, but Keith looked in his email and had not received it so hopefully it will not double post. I suppose that is expected sometimes with so many people here on Lumberjocks. In any case, it put me a bit behind and I had to try to remember what I wrote and do it over.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Friday already and another beautiful day here in Canada. I hope it is good in your part of the world, too.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative!


Hi, Bob! I hope you had a good night. After seeing pictures of your shop, I realize that you keep things nice and in order. It certainly helps you to work on so many great things. I am glad my post inspires you too. Sometimes it makes all the difference in the world. 

I hope you had a great and peaceful sleep! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Much to Do Today*

I want to get an early start today. The printer is already up and running and is busy spitting out the 500 patterns that are needed. I remain impressed at the quantity and quality of the printing from this Canon printer. It is a small one from the Canon IP series and cost under $100.

Prior to Canon, I was a big Epson fan. Several years ago I took a Photoshop class at a local college and the instructor swore by them. At the time I had an Epson, and wasn't too thrilled with it. It seemed that if you didn't print for a few days, the print heads started drying out and you needed to repeatedly clean it in order for it to function properly. That was a time too when I was paying about $20 for each cartridge of ink and the cleaning process too several cycles to correct the problem. Even after it was better, it wouldn't last for a significant number of copies. Soon the qualities would decline and once again I would need to clean it.

I went through several lower end models of printers (under $300) before I finally gave up on Epson altogether. My last two models were over $250 each, with me thinking that paying a little more for a printer would get me one of better quality. By that time, the ink was up to almost $30 a cartridge and the results was no better. I never did printing in this quantity before either, and most of the time the printer was in use, it was going through the cleaning cycle. Finally, I got an error message that "the printer had reached its life expectancy" even though ironically at the time I got the message it was working fine. It just quit and that was the end of it. Needless to say it was the end of my relationship with Epson.

We went to Staples office and they happened to have a Canon Pixma IP4600 on sale for about $125. I thought I would try it and it worked very nicely. Then I found a continuous ink system for it for around $50 filled and I tried that too. The combination of the two worked well and after many, many thousands of beautiful color copies, we finally saw the print quality decline and got another. By then they were clearing them out at $75. Since we already had the continuous ink system, we got a couple of them and used them extensively to print our color catalogs for our show last year.

We are on our third now, and so far it has given us over 25,000 beautiful color copies. My decision to once again create painting patterns was directly related to the printer, as having such a system allowed me to economically produce the painting patterns. Unlike the woodworking and scroll sawing patterns, the painting patterns that I produce need to be in color. They all have step-by-step pictures and they need to print out so that those who buy them can clearly see the progressions. That wasn't possible with the Epson printers that I used. I usually spent more time fighting with them than actually printing patterns that were good enough to sell.

Canon is no longer making the Pixma IP4600 or 4700 (I have both because they use the same ink system and are very similar in functions). They now are producing the IP4900 series and I just recently purchased the Pixma IP4920. In fact, I got two of them and a continuous ink system to go with them.

For those of you who haven't seen a continuous ink system, here is a picture of one:










I found it on ebay and I have dealt with the store many times and have been very happy with him. The link to the store is here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170774998445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1769wt_1163

He has many different types of systems to fit a variety of printers and the ink refill is very inexpensive (about $25 for five bottles that are approximately 4oz each) You simply fill the chambers and it feeds the ink into your own printer through the thin hoses. It is clean, fast and very, very cheap and great for someone who does a lot of printing. The system filled cost less than ONE set of cartridges and lasts much, much longer.

I showed this in my blog about a year and a half ago, but here again is a link to my Picasa album where I show how it is attached. It may be something you would like to use, and even though the place I get mine from is here in Canada, I am sure if you search Ebay you will be able to find one in your own country, or one that ships to you.


Ink System

On other things, I did the final changes on my article for the magazine yesterday. I am very pleased at how it came out and my editor liked it too. I really like writing articles and find that it is fun to do. I am happy that I was given so much space in the magazine to be able to present my information properly. It was a great thing to check off my list of things to do.

I am still writing the pattern packets for the two new kits we are getting together. It takes a bit of time because of the amount of photographs that I am including in them. The first pattern has approximately 40 photographs and the second one will be the same. I spent the majority of the day working on the photos for the first pattern and the packet should be finished today. I will then start the second tomorrow.

We are also going to start our cutting today. Keith spent the day yesterday sanding the 800+ sheets of 10" x 10" plywood to ready them for cutting. He got through the 500 we need right now and began hot gluing them together in layers of four pieces so we can stack cut them for the kits. He is almost through with that and then we will be able to begin cutting the wood for these kits. We plan on spending 4-5 hours each for the next several days for cutting and at that pace we should finished by the end of the week.

I will be spending the rest of the time finishing up and printing the packets. I will then take the weekend to pack up the kits and our goal for shipping the 500 kits out will be a week from Monday. That is a very reasonable amount of time we think.

So it will be busy, but not overwhelming and all is under control. It is a good place to be in our business and hopefully we will continue in this direction and be able to grow.

It is another beautiful day out today and the weather is warm, but not too hot. We couldn't ask for anything more.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Take some time to enjoy the season and your family, or spend some time in the shop creating. It is what summer is all about!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Much to Do Today*
> 
> I want to get an early start today. The printer is already up and running and is busy spitting out the 500 patterns that are needed. I remain impressed at the quantity and quality of the printing from this Canon printer. It is a small one from the Canon IP series and cost under $100.
> 
> Prior to Canon, I was a big Epson fan. Several years ago I took a Photoshop class at a local college and the instructor swore by them. At the time I had an Epson, and wasn't too thrilled with it. It seemed that if you didn't print for a few days, the print heads started drying out and you needed to repeatedly clean it in order for it to function properly. That was a time too when I was paying about $20 for each cartridge of ink and the cleaning process too several cycles to correct the problem. Even after it was better, it wouldn't last for a significant number of copies. Soon the qualities would decline and once again I would need to clean it.
> 
> I went through several lower end models of printers (under $300) before I finally gave up on Epson altogether. My last two models were over $250 each, with me thinking that paying a little more for a printer would get me one of better quality. By that time, the ink was up to almost $30 a cartridge and the results was no better. I never did printing in this quantity before either, and most of the time the printer was in use, it was going through the cleaning cycle. Finally, I got an error message that "the printer had reached its life expectancy" even though ironically at the time I got the message it was working fine. It just quit and that was the end of it. Needless to say it was the end of my relationship with Epson.
> 
> We went to Staples office and they happened to have a Canon Pixma IP4600 on sale for about $125. I thought I would try it and it worked very nicely. Then I found a continuous ink system for it for around $50 filled and I tried that too. The combination of the two worked well and after many, many thousands of beautiful color copies, we finally saw the print quality decline and got another. By then they were clearing them out at $75. Since we already had the continuous ink system, we got a couple of them and used them extensively to print our color catalogs for our show last year.
> 
> We are on our third now, and so far it has given us over 25,000 beautiful color copies. My decision to once again create painting patterns was directly related to the printer, as having such a system allowed me to economically produce the painting patterns. Unlike the woodworking and scroll sawing patterns, the painting patterns that I produce need to be in color. They all have step-by-step pictures and they need to print out so that those who buy them can clearly see the progressions. That wasn't possible with the Epson printers that I used. I usually spent more time fighting with them than actually printing patterns that were good enough to sell.
> 
> Canon is no longer making the Pixma IP4600 or 4700 (I have both because they use the same ink system and are very similar in functions). They now are producing the IP4900 series and I just recently purchased the Pixma IP4920. In fact, I got two of them and a continuous ink system to go with them.
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen a continuous ink system, here is a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on ebay and I have dealt with the store many times and have been very happy with him. The link to the store is here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170774998445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1769wt_1163
> 
> He has many different types of systems to fit a variety of printers and the ink refill is very inexpensive (about $25 for five bottles that are approximately 4oz each) You simply fill the chambers and it feeds the ink into your own printer through the thin hoses. It is clean, fast and very, very cheap and great for someone who does a lot of printing. The system filled cost less than ONE set of cartridges and lasts much, much longer.
> 
> I showed this in my blog about a year and a half ago, but here again is a link to my Picasa album where I show how it is attached. It may be something you would like to use, and even though the place I get mine from is here in Canada, I am sure if you search Ebay you will be able to find one in your own country, or one that ships to you.
> 
> 
> Ink System
> 
> On other things, I did the final changes on my article for the magazine yesterday. I am very pleased at how it came out and my editor liked it too. I really like writing articles and find that it is fun to do. I am happy that I was given so much space in the magazine to be able to present my information properly. It was a great thing to check off my list of things to do.
> 
> I am still writing the pattern packets for the two new kits we are getting together. It takes a bit of time because of the amount of photographs that I am including in them. The first pattern has approximately 40 photographs and the second one will be the same. I spent the majority of the day working on the photos for the first pattern and the packet should be finished today. I will then start the second tomorrow.
> 
> We are also going to start our cutting today. Keith spent the day yesterday sanding the 800+ sheets of 10" x 10" plywood to ready them for cutting. He got through the 500 we need right now and began hot gluing them together in layers of four pieces so we can stack cut them for the kits. He is almost through with that and then we will be able to begin cutting the wood for these kits. We plan on spending 4-5 hours each for the next several days for cutting and at that pace we should finished by the end of the week.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the time finishing up and printing the packets. I will then take the weekend to pack up the kits and our goal for shipping the 500 kits out will be a week from Monday. That is a very reasonable amount of time we think.
> 
> So it will be busy, but not overwhelming and all is under control. It is a good place to be in our business and hopefully we will continue in this direction and be able to grow.
> 
> It is another beautiful day out today and the weather is warm, but not too hot. We couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Take some time to enjoy the season and your family, or spend some time in the shop creating. It is what summer is all about!


thanks sheila
i have the same problem with my printer
an HP model
when i go to use it
the ink cartriges are dry
and buying them over the months has turned into a hastle
i will check this out
and see if it works better

thanks for the links
i will favorite this

have a good weekend too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Much to Do Today*
> 
> I want to get an early start today. The printer is already up and running and is busy spitting out the 500 patterns that are needed. I remain impressed at the quantity and quality of the printing from this Canon printer. It is a small one from the Canon IP series and cost under $100.
> 
> Prior to Canon, I was a big Epson fan. Several years ago I took a Photoshop class at a local college and the instructor swore by them. At the time I had an Epson, and wasn't too thrilled with it. It seemed that if you didn't print for a few days, the print heads started drying out and you needed to repeatedly clean it in order for it to function properly. That was a time too when I was paying about $20 for each cartridge of ink and the cleaning process too several cycles to correct the problem. Even after it was better, it wouldn't last for a significant number of copies. Soon the qualities would decline and once again I would need to clean it.
> 
> I went through several lower end models of printers (under $300) before I finally gave up on Epson altogether. My last two models were over $250 each, with me thinking that paying a little more for a printer would get me one of better quality. By that time, the ink was up to almost $30 a cartridge and the results was no better. I never did printing in this quantity before either, and most of the time the printer was in use, it was going through the cleaning cycle. Finally, I got an error message that "the printer had reached its life expectancy" even though ironically at the time I got the message it was working fine. It just quit and that was the end of it. Needless to say it was the end of my relationship with Epson.
> 
> We went to Staples office and they happened to have a Canon Pixma IP4600 on sale for about $125. I thought I would try it and it worked very nicely. Then I found a continuous ink system for it for around $50 filled and I tried that too. The combination of the two worked well and after many, many thousands of beautiful color copies, we finally saw the print quality decline and got another. By then they were clearing them out at $75. Since we already had the continuous ink system, we got a couple of them and used them extensively to print our color catalogs for our show last year.
> 
> We are on our third now, and so far it has given us over 25,000 beautiful color copies. My decision to once again create painting patterns was directly related to the printer, as having such a system allowed me to economically produce the painting patterns. Unlike the woodworking and scroll sawing patterns, the painting patterns that I produce need to be in color. They all have step-by-step pictures and they need to print out so that those who buy them can clearly see the progressions. That wasn't possible with the Epson printers that I used. I usually spent more time fighting with them than actually printing patterns that were good enough to sell.
> 
> Canon is no longer making the Pixma IP4600 or 4700 (I have both because they use the same ink system and are very similar in functions). They now are producing the IP4900 series and I just recently purchased the Pixma IP4920. In fact, I got two of them and a continuous ink system to go with them.
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen a continuous ink system, here is a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on ebay and I have dealt with the store many times and have been very happy with him. The link to the store is here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170774998445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1769wt_1163
> 
> He has many different types of systems to fit a variety of printers and the ink refill is very inexpensive (about $25 for five bottles that are approximately 4oz each) You simply fill the chambers and it feeds the ink into your own printer through the thin hoses. It is clean, fast and very, very cheap and great for someone who does a lot of printing. The system filled cost less than ONE set of cartridges and lasts much, much longer.
> 
> I showed this in my blog about a year and a half ago, but here again is a link to my Picasa album where I show how it is attached. It may be something you would like to use, and even though the place I get mine from is here in Canada, I am sure if you search Ebay you will be able to find one in your own country, or one that ships to you.
> 
> 
> Ink System
> 
> On other things, I did the final changes on my article for the magazine yesterday. I am very pleased at how it came out and my editor liked it too. I really like writing articles and find that it is fun to do. I am happy that I was given so much space in the magazine to be able to present my information properly. It was a great thing to check off my list of things to do.
> 
> I am still writing the pattern packets for the two new kits we are getting together. It takes a bit of time because of the amount of photographs that I am including in them. The first pattern has approximately 40 photographs and the second one will be the same. I spent the majority of the day working on the photos for the first pattern and the packet should be finished today. I will then start the second tomorrow.
> 
> We are also going to start our cutting today. Keith spent the day yesterday sanding the 800+ sheets of 10" x 10" plywood to ready them for cutting. He got through the 500 we need right now and began hot gluing them together in layers of four pieces so we can stack cut them for the kits. He is almost through with that and then we will be able to begin cutting the wood for these kits. We plan on spending 4-5 hours each for the next several days for cutting and at that pace we should finished by the end of the week.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the time finishing up and printing the packets. I will then take the weekend to pack up the kits and our goal for shipping the 500 kits out will be a week from Monday. That is a very reasonable amount of time we think.
> 
> So it will be busy, but not overwhelming and all is under control. It is a good place to be in our business and hopefully we will continue in this direction and be able to grow.
> 
> It is another beautiful day out today and the weather is warm, but not too hot. We couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Take some time to enjoy the season and your family, or spend some time in the shop creating. It is what summer is all about!


They make these systems for most brands of printers. The place where I get mind from is in Quebec, Canada, but he does ship worldwide. He is quite prompt and rated very highly by others, too. I hope you find one to suit your needs.

Have a great Saturday, Sheila


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *Much to Do Today*
> 
> I want to get an early start today. The printer is already up and running and is busy spitting out the 500 patterns that are needed. I remain impressed at the quantity and quality of the printing from this Canon printer. It is a small one from the Canon IP series and cost under $100.
> 
> Prior to Canon, I was a big Epson fan. Several years ago I took a Photoshop class at a local college and the instructor swore by them. At the time I had an Epson, and wasn't too thrilled with it. It seemed that if you didn't print for a few days, the print heads started drying out and you needed to repeatedly clean it in order for it to function properly. That was a time too when I was paying about $20 for each cartridge of ink and the cleaning process too several cycles to correct the problem. Even after it was better, it wouldn't last for a significant number of copies. Soon the qualities would decline and once again I would need to clean it.
> 
> I went through several lower end models of printers (under $300) before I finally gave up on Epson altogether. My last two models were over $250 each, with me thinking that paying a little more for a printer would get me one of better quality. By that time, the ink was up to almost $30 a cartridge and the results was no better. I never did printing in this quantity before either, and most of the time the printer was in use, it was going through the cleaning cycle. Finally, I got an error message that "the printer had reached its life expectancy" even though ironically at the time I got the message it was working fine. It just quit and that was the end of it. Needless to say it was the end of my relationship with Epson.
> 
> We went to Staples office and they happened to have a Canon Pixma IP4600 on sale for about $125. I thought I would try it and it worked very nicely. Then I found a continuous ink system for it for around $50 filled and I tried that too. The combination of the two worked well and after many, many thousands of beautiful color copies, we finally saw the print quality decline and got another. By then they were clearing them out at $75. Since we already had the continuous ink system, we got a couple of them and used them extensively to print our color catalogs for our show last year.
> 
> We are on our third now, and so far it has given us over 25,000 beautiful color copies. My decision to once again create painting patterns was directly related to the printer, as having such a system allowed me to economically produce the painting patterns. Unlike the woodworking and scroll sawing patterns, the painting patterns that I produce need to be in color. They all have step-by-step pictures and they need to print out so that those who buy them can clearly see the progressions. That wasn't possible with the Epson printers that I used. I usually spent more time fighting with them than actually printing patterns that were good enough to sell.
> 
> Canon is no longer making the Pixma IP4600 or 4700 (I have both because they use the same ink system and are very similar in functions). They now are producing the IP4900 series and I just recently purchased the Pixma IP4920. In fact, I got two of them and a continuous ink system to go with them.
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen a continuous ink system, here is a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on ebay and I have dealt with the store many times and have been very happy with him. The link to the store is here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170774998445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1769wt_1163
> 
> He has many different types of systems to fit a variety of printers and the ink refill is very inexpensive (about $25 for five bottles that are approximately 4oz each) You simply fill the chambers and it feeds the ink into your own printer through the thin hoses. It is clean, fast and very, very cheap and great for someone who does a lot of printing. The system filled cost less than ONE set of cartridges and lasts much, much longer.
> 
> I showed this in my blog about a year and a half ago, but here again is a link to my Picasa album where I show how it is attached. It may be something you would like to use, and even though the place I get mine from is here in Canada, I am sure if you search Ebay you will be able to find one in your own country, or one that ships to you.
> 
> 
> Ink System
> 
> On other things, I did the final changes on my article for the magazine yesterday. I am very pleased at how it came out and my editor liked it too. I really like writing articles and find that it is fun to do. I am happy that I was given so much space in the magazine to be able to present my information properly. It was a great thing to check off my list of things to do.
> 
> I am still writing the pattern packets for the two new kits we are getting together. It takes a bit of time because of the amount of photographs that I am including in them. The first pattern has approximately 40 photographs and the second one will be the same. I spent the majority of the day working on the photos for the first pattern and the packet should be finished today. I will then start the second tomorrow.
> 
> We are also going to start our cutting today. Keith spent the day yesterday sanding the 800+ sheets of 10" x 10" plywood to ready them for cutting. He got through the 500 we need right now and began hot gluing them together in layers of four pieces so we can stack cut them for the kits. He is almost through with that and then we will be able to begin cutting the wood for these kits. We plan on spending 4-5 hours each for the next several days for cutting and at that pace we should finished by the end of the week.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the time finishing up and printing the packets. I will then take the weekend to pack up the kits and our goal for shipping the 500 kits out will be a week from Monday. That is a very reasonable amount of time we think.
> 
> So it will be busy, but not overwhelming and all is under control. It is a good place to be in our business and hopefully we will continue in this direction and be able to grow.
> 
> It is another beautiful day out today and the weather is warm, but not too hot. We couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Take some time to enjoy the season and your family, or spend some time in the shop creating. It is what summer is all about!


Thanks for posting. I had to disconnect my HP printer because of the cost of the ink. I'll put this on my list of projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

*An "ouchie" *

Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.

No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.

Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.

I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.

What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.

"Ouch!"










I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.

I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.

After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.

Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.

While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.

Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.

It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.

Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.

I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


YES I have done that a few times and put a little notch in one of my fingernails. OUCH!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


I am actually glad that it is where it is, as it doesn't affect my typing much. If I want to look on the bright side, I did get out of washing the dishes last night. 

Have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


Glad it wasn't any worse, and you are ok. Just goes to show, anything could happen, any time. Everyone, be safe out there.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


This reminds me of an event this week. I sold my old Skil table saw in Craig's List. Some guy was buying it for his father for Father's Day.

After the sale was completed, I saw the father sitting in the truck, and noticed he was quite old (older than I, so that's very old). After they left, I remembered that I had not asked if either had ever used a table saw before, and had a strong sense of guilt rush over me for not asking, and giving a lecture on safety.

I still feel a bit guilty.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


Hi Sheila,

Ah, that's nothing. I cut my fingers worse than that when I'm shaving. Seriously, I'm glad to see your reaction time is very good. To realize you've contacted the blade, and pull away quickly enough to do very little harm is a good sign. Scroll saws cut fingers very quickly, often before you realize it.

Sorry to hear about thumbs. You did remind me of something a bit more devastating, with that information. We have a sky diving place a mile or so from my house. One of the instructors there was nicknamed splat. Guess what happened to him the day his chute didn't open?

I am beginning to think we should choose our nicknames very carefully.

Maybe from today forward I'll go by "the wealthy gentleman woodworker"

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


John, while it is nice of you to think that way, you shouldn't feel guilty about it at all. People know what power tools are and realistically, it is our own responsibility to educate ourselves on their use. As you said, the gentleman was a bit older so he has apparently been around long enough to know some things. It is good you have a conscience, but you can't be responsible for the whole world. 

Lee - that is just too sad! I could never understand why someone would want to jump out of a plane (unless it was on fire or something!) I know I am going to hear a lot of crap about saying that, but it is beyond me. As with bungie jumping and a couple of other 'extreme sports')

I like the new name though! It will just give people an idea of what you are about before you even say a word!

Let's see . . . Maybe I should be the "crazy cat girl who likes to scrollsaw and paint" 

It's a little lengthy, but I like it! 

Have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


(AWWWW!!!)


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


Hi Sheila,
Ouch! Careful. We are just human to commit mistakes… that's why it is called human error. Why… and… Have you heard of the word HUMAN CORRECT… LOL.

Take care not to infect the wound though.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


Oh… there is one that will be opposite of human error…. HUMAN RIGHTS will do… LOL. Just want you to recover fast.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


Thank you Bert! I am really glad that it wasn't worse too. I suppose I feel stupid more than anything. Have a good one!


----------



## Danpaddles

scrollgirl said:


> *An "ouchie" *
> 
> Many of those who read work with power tools on a regular basis, myself included. Those of you who know me know that I do everything possible to keep my workplace clean and safe. One big part of that is organization. Removing the clutter that you have around you when working with power tools allows you to focus completely on what you are doing, not what is next to your work table and possible vibrating and falling onto the floor.
> 
> No matter how small the tool is, power tools are relentless and unforgiving. It only takes a split second for something dreadful to occur and I am certain that a high percentage of accidents happen when our concentration is broken for one reason or another.
> 
> Yesterday while cutting I had a small 'mishap.' I was zipping along cutting out some 1/8" ornaments for the kits I was making and I got bit by my scroll saw. It didn't happen when I was cutting, but when I was removing the pieces from the frame of wood around them.
> 
> I was stack cutting the pieces four layers thick, and some of the pieces had curls and turns that were sometimes a bit difficult to get to release from the outer frame of waste wood. I really don't think carelessness was a factor, because I am pretty good about staying focused when I am working on my saw. My mind may wander from time to time, but I do keep my attention on the piece in front of me.
> 
> What happened was just as the piece was falling out, the edge of the waste wood caught on the blade and jumped. I really couldn't tell you if I instinctively tried to grab it or not, but I do know the final results was my thumb going into the moving blade.
> 
> "Ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jammed it in there pretty good, and the cut was at least 1/8" deep. Fortunately I was close to the sink and I was able to flush it immediately. It bled pretty good, which I am sure helped clean it out a bit. While I was running it under the water, Keith got me some antibiotic ointment and a band-aid.
> 
> I was using a small blade and the cut came out pretty clean, and I was able to close it up by using the band aid to stop the bleeding. It reminded me of a paper cut.
> 
> After I patched it up, I took a short break and continued cutting. While I was aware of it, it wasn't enough to stop me. I did, however slow down a little bit and take extra caution.
> 
> Just a week or so ago, a member from Steve Good's forum cut off his thumb with a miter saw. Unfortunately it was not able to be reattached, as it was damaged too much. I had felt so bad about it these past weeks, and ironically, his name on the forum was "Thumbs." He showed a great sense of humor about it though and was even back to scroll sawing after a couple of weeks. I admire him a lot.
> 
> While my little "ouchie" isn't nearly as severe, it does serve as a good warning that no matter how much you do something and how much of a seasoned veteran you are, you still need to have a great deal of respect for your tools.
> 
> Fortunately, the scroll saw is one of the more benign power tools. You would probably really have to work at it to cut off a finger. But it can bite pretty hard at times and it certainly is not fun. While my injury is small, it still throbbed throughout the night and is a bit sore today. It did close up though, and I should not suffer any lasting consequences from it.
> 
> It is however a good reminder to me to be careful and pay attention. I think it is important to take short breaks too when doing a long session of working with any power tool. It helps you keep focused and stay fresh.
> 
> Today, I think I will take a day off of cutting. I still have some computer work to do on the patterns for the kits and we are going to see Keith's dad for father's day today. It is a good reason to give my thumb an additional day of rest and let it heal a bit more before returning to the saw on Monday.
> 
> I wish all the dads out there a happy fathers day today. Enjoy the day and be safe.


Thanks for the reminder to be careful. Yup, any tool can bite.

Had a bad ouch from my little random orbit sander one time- the edge of the paper went under a finger nail. I think that has been my most painful shop injury.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Very Productive Sunday*

It was a pretty decent day yesterday. The sun was shining and it was warm and not too hot out and we couldn't have asked for a more perfect day. I spent the early part of the day working on the pattern packet for one of the two new patterns. While it is not what I call difficult work, it does take a lot of time to migrate the photos, text and patterns into one place. The pattern is going to be another large one - approximately 15 pages, and it will have nearly 40 color photographs included.

I tried to make one that was not quite as large, bit it proved to be nearly impossible. I feel that painting patterns need step by step pictures so that the newcomers can understand completely what is going on. Just showing the final pieces would probably work fine for someone who is experienced, but I am afraid it would leave some of the people that are just starting out in the dark. Since I want this to be a project that can be enjoyed by everyone, I have geared the instructions to someone with very little experience, thus making the photos necessary.

Keith has challenged me to let him have the pattern when I am done and he proclaims that he will be able to shave off a page or two, without compromising the quality of the pattern. While I don't think that it is possible, I figure that I have nothing to lose so I am letting him take on the challenge. I found that being open to other ways of looking at things is many time beneficial to me and helps me to understand that there are several correct ways to do things. By considering what others are thinking, it helps to make the final product the absolute best it can be. That is a very good thing. So I am going to see what he comes up with and if it is indeed an improvement on my version of the pattern, then why not go with it? That way everyone will benefit.

I had a very uplifting email yesterday from a customer. She is from California and in the last couple of weeks she ordered several of the painting kits that I am offering. She was concerned because of the length of time it took for them to arrive at her place, but unfortunately that is out of my control. You have heard me speak of Canada Post before and it usually isn't very complimentary. They are expensive and take quite a while to get things to the destination. Once the US postal service joins in, it only adds to the mix. It is virtually impossible to track something once it is sent out, and even if I do pay the extra cost for tracking a package, as soon as it crosses the border, Canada Post washes their hands of it. Neither Canada Post or the USPS take responsibility for packages that are missing in action and if they don't blame each other, they can always put the blame on "customs."

It can be very frustrating when a customer orders a product and has to wait a long time to receive it. When I receive an order, it is usually on its way the same day or the latest the following day. I realize that - especially if it is leaving Canada - that reaching its destination could take up to two weeks. I do tell customers this, but many are used to the two to three day Priority Service in the US and don't see the reason for the delays. (Frankly, I don't either, but they are there.)

Anyway, I had sent the kits out immediately after ordering them. As we approached the two week mark and they still hadn't arrived, I was beginning to worry. Finally on Saturday, I received an email that they indeed did arrive and all was well. The second order wasn't there yet, but it was sent a couple of days later so I still have hope.

What really was nice that yesterday, the day after receiving the kit, the customer sent me a photograph of what she painted, along with a nice note stating how much she enjoyed the pattern and pieces. I was just thrilled:










It was such a great feeling to see others enjoying my patterns and having fun with my ideas. It really fueled me on to make my patterns the best I possibly could make them. I know that may sound corny, but it is really how I feel.

Today I will be finishing the first pattern and moving on to the second. I still have about half a day of printing the witch hats patterns, so the new ones will be ready just in time. I should be receiving my second ink system today (the one I ordered to go with the new printers) so if I were so inclined, I could even hook up two printers and have two going at once. For now though, I don't think I will do that. It is good enough for me to have the new printers fresh in the box for when the old one finally does give out. I had to stop it and clean the printer heads the other day, as one of the colors wasn't coming out right, but since then it has once again printed hundreds of flawless copies. I don't want to dispose of it before I need to, so as long as it is working, I will keep things as they are.

We are also ready to cut the second hundred kits today. Keith got a jump on them yesterday, and they all have the patterns applied and are ready to go. He already cut 16 of them while I was writing yesterday, so we only need 84 more to finish this set.

Working as a team really makes a good difference with big jobs like that. Nothing is nearly as intimidating when you have someone to share the load with you. I can realistically see getting these shipped out by next Monday. While it will be a busy week, it will be a very productive one, and that is good.

My thumb is feeling better today. It really did kind of ache yesterday and I think if I did cut, I would have aggravated it even more. I can put moderate pressure on it and not feel any pain, so I should be OK to cut. I may stop at the store and buy some rubber gloves so I can cut the end of the finger out and tape it on my thumb to protect it from the dust. While it is healed closed, it still wouldn't hurt to have a bit of protection over it. Better safe than sorry.

So it is going to be a full week ahead of us. But that isn't ever a problem. We had a nice dinner last night at Kieth's parents house for Father's Day and had a great relaxing evening. Keith's mom showed me yet another fun computer game that I could play at night to unwind. She always finds the best ones! It is hard to believe that she only began using the computer a year ago. Now she loves it and enjoys Skyp-ing with her sisters and playing games and lots of other stuff. It is good to see that she enjoys it so much. The only problem is that she shows me all the cool games that are available and gets me hooked on them. I do like them at night to unwind after a day's work. I could think of worse addictions.

Have a great Monday everyone. I hope you all feel refreshed after the weekend and have a wonderful week ahead.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Productive Sunday*
> 
> It was a pretty decent day yesterday. The sun was shining and it was warm and not too hot out and we couldn't have asked for a more perfect day. I spent the early part of the day working on the pattern packet for one of the two new patterns. While it is not what I call difficult work, it does take a lot of time to migrate the photos, text and patterns into one place. The pattern is going to be another large one - approximately 15 pages, and it will have nearly 40 color photographs included.
> 
> I tried to make one that was not quite as large, bit it proved to be nearly impossible. I feel that painting patterns need step by step pictures so that the newcomers can understand completely what is going on. Just showing the final pieces would probably work fine for someone who is experienced, but I am afraid it would leave some of the people that are just starting out in the dark. Since I want this to be a project that can be enjoyed by everyone, I have geared the instructions to someone with very little experience, thus making the photos necessary.
> 
> Keith has challenged me to let him have the pattern when I am done and he proclaims that he will be able to shave off a page or two, without compromising the quality of the pattern. While I don't think that it is possible, I figure that I have nothing to lose so I am letting him take on the challenge. I found that being open to other ways of looking at things is many time beneficial to me and helps me to understand that there are several correct ways to do things. By considering what others are thinking, it helps to make the final product the absolute best it can be. That is a very good thing. So I am going to see what he comes up with and if it is indeed an improvement on my version of the pattern, then why not go with it? That way everyone will benefit.
> 
> I had a very uplifting email yesterday from a customer. She is from California and in the last couple of weeks she ordered several of the painting kits that I am offering. She was concerned because of the length of time it took for them to arrive at her place, but unfortunately that is out of my control. You have heard me speak of Canada Post before and it usually isn't very complimentary. They are expensive and take quite a while to get things to the destination. Once the US postal service joins in, it only adds to the mix. It is virtually impossible to track something once it is sent out, and even if I do pay the extra cost for tracking a package, as soon as it crosses the border, Canada Post washes their hands of it. Neither Canada Post or the USPS take responsibility for packages that are missing in action and if they don't blame each other, they can always put the blame on "customs."
> 
> It can be very frustrating when a customer orders a product and has to wait a long time to receive it. When I receive an order, it is usually on its way the same day or the latest the following day. I realize that - especially if it is leaving Canada - that reaching its destination could take up to two weeks. I do tell customers this, but many are used to the two to three day Priority Service in the US and don't see the reason for the delays. (Frankly, I don't either, but they are there.)
> 
> Anyway, I had sent the kits out immediately after ordering them. As we approached the two week mark and they still hadn't arrived, I was beginning to worry. Finally on Saturday, I received an email that they indeed did arrive and all was well. The second order wasn't there yet, but it was sent a couple of days later so I still have hope.
> 
> What really was nice that yesterday, the day after receiving the kit, the customer sent me a photograph of what she painted, along with a nice note stating how much she enjoyed the pattern and pieces. I was just thrilled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a great feeling to see others enjoying my patterns and having fun with my ideas. It really fueled me on to make my patterns the best I possibly could make them. I know that may sound corny, but it is really how I feel.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the first pattern and moving on to the second. I still have about half a day of printing the witch hats patterns, so the new ones will be ready just in time. I should be receiving my second ink system today (the one I ordered to go with the new printers) so if I were so inclined, I could even hook up two printers and have two going at once. For now though, I don't think I will do that. It is good enough for me to have the new printers fresh in the box for when the old one finally does give out. I had to stop it and clean the printer heads the other day, as one of the colors wasn't coming out right, but since then it has once again printed hundreds of flawless copies. I don't want to dispose of it before I need to, so as long as it is working, I will keep things as they are.
> 
> We are also ready to cut the second hundred kits today. Keith got a jump on them yesterday, and they all have the patterns applied and are ready to go. He already cut 16 of them while I was writing yesterday, so we only need 84 more to finish this set.
> 
> Working as a team really makes a good difference with big jobs like that. Nothing is nearly as intimidating when you have someone to share the load with you. I can realistically see getting these shipped out by next Monday. While it will be a busy week, it will be a very productive one, and that is good.
> 
> My thumb is feeling better today. It really did kind of ache yesterday and I think if I did cut, I would have aggravated it even more. I can put moderate pressure on it and not feel any pain, so I should be OK to cut. I may stop at the store and buy some rubber gloves so I can cut the end of the finger out and tape it on my thumb to protect it from the dust. While it is healed closed, it still wouldn't hurt to have a bit of protection over it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> So it is going to be a full week ahead of us. But that isn't ever a problem. We had a nice dinner last night at Kieth's parents house for Father's Day and had a great relaxing evening. Keith's mom showed me yet another fun computer game that I could play at night to unwind. She always finds the best ones! It is hard to believe that she only began using the computer a year ago. Now she loves it and enjoys Skyp-ing with her sisters and playing games and lots of other stuff. It is good to see that she enjoys it so much. The only problem is that she shows me all the cool games that are available and gets me hooked on them. I do like them at night to unwind after a day's work. I could think of worse addictions.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. I hope you all feel refreshed after the weekend and have a wonderful week ahead.


Hi Sheila;

You sound much better than you did a week or so ago. And that's with the near fatal wound on your thumb!

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Productive Sunday*
> 
> It was a pretty decent day yesterday. The sun was shining and it was warm and not too hot out and we couldn't have asked for a more perfect day. I spent the early part of the day working on the pattern packet for one of the two new patterns. While it is not what I call difficult work, it does take a lot of time to migrate the photos, text and patterns into one place. The pattern is going to be another large one - approximately 15 pages, and it will have nearly 40 color photographs included.
> 
> I tried to make one that was not quite as large, bit it proved to be nearly impossible. I feel that painting patterns need step by step pictures so that the newcomers can understand completely what is going on. Just showing the final pieces would probably work fine for someone who is experienced, but I am afraid it would leave some of the people that are just starting out in the dark. Since I want this to be a project that can be enjoyed by everyone, I have geared the instructions to someone with very little experience, thus making the photos necessary.
> 
> Keith has challenged me to let him have the pattern when I am done and he proclaims that he will be able to shave off a page or two, without compromising the quality of the pattern. While I don't think that it is possible, I figure that I have nothing to lose so I am letting him take on the challenge. I found that being open to other ways of looking at things is many time beneficial to me and helps me to understand that there are several correct ways to do things. By considering what others are thinking, it helps to make the final product the absolute best it can be. That is a very good thing. So I am going to see what he comes up with and if it is indeed an improvement on my version of the pattern, then why not go with it? That way everyone will benefit.
> 
> I had a very uplifting email yesterday from a customer. She is from California and in the last couple of weeks she ordered several of the painting kits that I am offering. She was concerned because of the length of time it took for them to arrive at her place, but unfortunately that is out of my control. You have heard me speak of Canada Post before and it usually isn't very complimentary. They are expensive and take quite a while to get things to the destination. Once the US postal service joins in, it only adds to the mix. It is virtually impossible to track something once it is sent out, and even if I do pay the extra cost for tracking a package, as soon as it crosses the border, Canada Post washes their hands of it. Neither Canada Post or the USPS take responsibility for packages that are missing in action and if they don't blame each other, they can always put the blame on "customs."
> 
> It can be very frustrating when a customer orders a product and has to wait a long time to receive it. When I receive an order, it is usually on its way the same day or the latest the following day. I realize that - especially if it is leaving Canada - that reaching its destination could take up to two weeks. I do tell customers this, but many are used to the two to three day Priority Service in the US and don't see the reason for the delays. (Frankly, I don't either, but they are there.)
> 
> Anyway, I had sent the kits out immediately after ordering them. As we approached the two week mark and they still hadn't arrived, I was beginning to worry. Finally on Saturday, I received an email that they indeed did arrive and all was well. The second order wasn't there yet, but it was sent a couple of days later so I still have hope.
> 
> What really was nice that yesterday, the day after receiving the kit, the customer sent me a photograph of what she painted, along with a nice note stating how much she enjoyed the pattern and pieces. I was just thrilled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a great feeling to see others enjoying my patterns and having fun with my ideas. It really fueled me on to make my patterns the best I possibly could make them. I know that may sound corny, but it is really how I feel.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the first pattern and moving on to the second. I still have about half a day of printing the witch hats patterns, so the new ones will be ready just in time. I should be receiving my second ink system today (the one I ordered to go with the new printers) so if I were so inclined, I could even hook up two printers and have two going at once. For now though, I don't think I will do that. It is good enough for me to have the new printers fresh in the box for when the old one finally does give out. I had to stop it and clean the printer heads the other day, as one of the colors wasn't coming out right, but since then it has once again printed hundreds of flawless copies. I don't want to dispose of it before I need to, so as long as it is working, I will keep things as they are.
> 
> We are also ready to cut the second hundred kits today. Keith got a jump on them yesterday, and they all have the patterns applied and are ready to go. He already cut 16 of them while I was writing yesterday, so we only need 84 more to finish this set.
> 
> Working as a team really makes a good difference with big jobs like that. Nothing is nearly as intimidating when you have someone to share the load with you. I can realistically see getting these shipped out by next Monday. While it will be a busy week, it will be a very productive one, and that is good.
> 
> My thumb is feeling better today. It really did kind of ache yesterday and I think if I did cut, I would have aggravated it even more. I can put moderate pressure on it and not feel any pain, so I should be OK to cut. I may stop at the store and buy some rubber gloves so I can cut the end of the finger out and tape it on my thumb to protect it from the dust. While it is healed closed, it still wouldn't hurt to have a bit of protection over it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> So it is going to be a full week ahead of us. But that isn't ever a problem. We had a nice dinner last night at Kieth's parents house for Father's Day and had a great relaxing evening. Keith's mom showed me yet another fun computer game that I could play at night to unwind. She always finds the best ones! It is hard to believe that she only began using the computer a year ago. Now she loves it and enjoys Skyp-ing with her sisters and playing games and lots of other stuff. It is good to see that she enjoys it so much. The only problem is that she shows me all the cool games that are available and gets me hooked on them. I do like them at night to unwind after a day's work. I could think of worse addictions.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. I hope you all feel refreshed after the weekend and have a wonderful week ahead.


Well, they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. (My second (ex) husband is proof of that! LOL) I feel great today and ready to tackle the world! Gimp thumb and all! 

Have a great day yourself!

Sheila


----------



## huntter2022

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Productive Sunday*
> 
> It was a pretty decent day yesterday. The sun was shining and it was warm and not too hot out and we couldn't have asked for a more perfect day. I spent the early part of the day working on the pattern packet for one of the two new patterns. While it is not what I call difficult work, it does take a lot of time to migrate the photos, text and patterns into one place. The pattern is going to be another large one - approximately 15 pages, and it will have nearly 40 color photographs included.
> 
> I tried to make one that was not quite as large, bit it proved to be nearly impossible. I feel that painting patterns need step by step pictures so that the newcomers can understand completely what is going on. Just showing the final pieces would probably work fine for someone who is experienced, but I am afraid it would leave some of the people that are just starting out in the dark. Since I want this to be a project that can be enjoyed by everyone, I have geared the instructions to someone with very little experience, thus making the photos necessary.
> 
> Keith has challenged me to let him have the pattern when I am done and he proclaims that he will be able to shave off a page or two, without compromising the quality of the pattern. While I don't think that it is possible, I figure that I have nothing to lose so I am letting him take on the challenge. I found that being open to other ways of looking at things is many time beneficial to me and helps me to understand that there are several correct ways to do things. By considering what others are thinking, it helps to make the final product the absolute best it can be. That is a very good thing. So I am going to see what he comes up with and if it is indeed an improvement on my version of the pattern, then why not go with it? That way everyone will benefit.
> 
> I had a very uplifting email yesterday from a customer. She is from California and in the last couple of weeks she ordered several of the painting kits that I am offering. She was concerned because of the length of time it took for them to arrive at her place, but unfortunately that is out of my control. You have heard me speak of Canada Post before and it usually isn't very complimentary. They are expensive and take quite a while to get things to the destination. Once the US postal service joins in, it only adds to the mix. It is virtually impossible to track something once it is sent out, and even if I do pay the extra cost for tracking a package, as soon as it crosses the border, Canada Post washes their hands of it. Neither Canada Post or the USPS take responsibility for packages that are missing in action and if they don't blame each other, they can always put the blame on "customs."
> 
> It can be very frustrating when a customer orders a product and has to wait a long time to receive it. When I receive an order, it is usually on its way the same day or the latest the following day. I realize that - especially if it is leaving Canada - that reaching its destination could take up to two weeks. I do tell customers this, but many are used to the two to three day Priority Service in the US and don't see the reason for the delays. (Frankly, I don't either, but they are there.)
> 
> Anyway, I had sent the kits out immediately after ordering them. As we approached the two week mark and they still hadn't arrived, I was beginning to worry. Finally on Saturday, I received an email that they indeed did arrive and all was well. The second order wasn't there yet, but it was sent a couple of days later so I still have hope.
> 
> What really was nice that yesterday, the day after receiving the kit, the customer sent me a photograph of what she painted, along with a nice note stating how much she enjoyed the pattern and pieces. I was just thrilled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a great feeling to see others enjoying my patterns and having fun with my ideas. It really fueled me on to make my patterns the best I possibly could make them. I know that may sound corny, but it is really how I feel.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the first pattern and moving on to the second. I still have about half a day of printing the witch hats patterns, so the new ones will be ready just in time. I should be receiving my second ink system today (the one I ordered to go with the new printers) so if I were so inclined, I could even hook up two printers and have two going at once. For now though, I don't think I will do that. It is good enough for me to have the new printers fresh in the box for when the old one finally does give out. I had to stop it and clean the printer heads the other day, as one of the colors wasn't coming out right, but since then it has once again printed hundreds of flawless copies. I don't want to dispose of it before I need to, so as long as it is working, I will keep things as they are.
> 
> We are also ready to cut the second hundred kits today. Keith got a jump on them yesterday, and they all have the patterns applied and are ready to go. He already cut 16 of them while I was writing yesterday, so we only need 84 more to finish this set.
> 
> Working as a team really makes a good difference with big jobs like that. Nothing is nearly as intimidating when you have someone to share the load with you. I can realistically see getting these shipped out by next Monday. While it will be a busy week, it will be a very productive one, and that is good.
> 
> My thumb is feeling better today. It really did kind of ache yesterday and I think if I did cut, I would have aggravated it even more. I can put moderate pressure on it and not feel any pain, so I should be OK to cut. I may stop at the store and buy some rubber gloves so I can cut the end of the finger out and tape it on my thumb to protect it from the dust. While it is healed closed, it still wouldn't hurt to have a bit of protection over it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> So it is going to be a full week ahead of us. But that isn't ever a problem. We had a nice dinner last night at Kieth's parents house for Father's Day and had a great relaxing evening. Keith's mom showed me yet another fun computer game that I could play at night to unwind. She always finds the best ones! It is hard to believe that she only began using the computer a year ago. Now she loves it and enjoys Skyp-ing with her sisters and playing games and lots of other stuff. It is good to see that she enjoys it so much. The only problem is that she shows me all the cool games that are available and gets me hooked on them. I do like them at night to unwind after a day's work. I could think of worse addictions.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. I hope you all feel refreshed after the weekend and have a wonderful week ahead.


Hi Sheila !
Get a package of the Finger rubbers , Thinking it should be long enough to cover the wound and they are great for holding small piece while sanding or cutting .
have a good day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Productive Sunday*
> 
> It was a pretty decent day yesterday. The sun was shining and it was warm and not too hot out and we couldn't have asked for a more perfect day. I spent the early part of the day working on the pattern packet for one of the two new patterns. While it is not what I call difficult work, it does take a lot of time to migrate the photos, text and patterns into one place. The pattern is going to be another large one - approximately 15 pages, and it will have nearly 40 color photographs included.
> 
> I tried to make one that was not quite as large, bit it proved to be nearly impossible. I feel that painting patterns need step by step pictures so that the newcomers can understand completely what is going on. Just showing the final pieces would probably work fine for someone who is experienced, but I am afraid it would leave some of the people that are just starting out in the dark. Since I want this to be a project that can be enjoyed by everyone, I have geared the instructions to someone with very little experience, thus making the photos necessary.
> 
> Keith has challenged me to let him have the pattern when I am done and he proclaims that he will be able to shave off a page or two, without compromising the quality of the pattern. While I don't think that it is possible, I figure that I have nothing to lose so I am letting him take on the challenge. I found that being open to other ways of looking at things is many time beneficial to me and helps me to understand that there are several correct ways to do things. By considering what others are thinking, it helps to make the final product the absolute best it can be. That is a very good thing. So I am going to see what he comes up with and if it is indeed an improvement on my version of the pattern, then why not go with it? That way everyone will benefit.
> 
> I had a very uplifting email yesterday from a customer. She is from California and in the last couple of weeks she ordered several of the painting kits that I am offering. She was concerned because of the length of time it took for them to arrive at her place, but unfortunately that is out of my control. You have heard me speak of Canada Post before and it usually isn't very complimentary. They are expensive and take quite a while to get things to the destination. Once the US postal service joins in, it only adds to the mix. It is virtually impossible to track something once it is sent out, and even if I do pay the extra cost for tracking a package, as soon as it crosses the border, Canada Post washes their hands of it. Neither Canada Post or the USPS take responsibility for packages that are missing in action and if they don't blame each other, they can always put the blame on "customs."
> 
> It can be very frustrating when a customer orders a product and has to wait a long time to receive it. When I receive an order, it is usually on its way the same day or the latest the following day. I realize that - especially if it is leaving Canada - that reaching its destination could take up to two weeks. I do tell customers this, but many are used to the two to three day Priority Service in the US and don't see the reason for the delays. (Frankly, I don't either, but they are there.)
> 
> Anyway, I had sent the kits out immediately after ordering them. As we approached the two week mark and they still hadn't arrived, I was beginning to worry. Finally on Saturday, I received an email that they indeed did arrive and all was well. The second order wasn't there yet, but it was sent a couple of days later so I still have hope.
> 
> What really was nice that yesterday, the day after receiving the kit, the customer sent me a photograph of what she painted, along with a nice note stating how much she enjoyed the pattern and pieces. I was just thrilled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a great feeling to see others enjoying my patterns and having fun with my ideas. It really fueled me on to make my patterns the best I possibly could make them. I know that may sound corny, but it is really how I feel.
> 
> Today I will be finishing the first pattern and moving on to the second. I still have about half a day of printing the witch hats patterns, so the new ones will be ready just in time. I should be receiving my second ink system today (the one I ordered to go with the new printers) so if I were so inclined, I could even hook up two printers and have two going at once. For now though, I don't think I will do that. It is good enough for me to have the new printers fresh in the box for when the old one finally does give out. I had to stop it and clean the printer heads the other day, as one of the colors wasn't coming out right, but since then it has once again printed hundreds of flawless copies. I don't want to dispose of it before I need to, so as long as it is working, I will keep things as they are.
> 
> We are also ready to cut the second hundred kits today. Keith got a jump on them yesterday, and they all have the patterns applied and are ready to go. He already cut 16 of them while I was writing yesterday, so we only need 84 more to finish this set.
> 
> Working as a team really makes a good difference with big jobs like that. Nothing is nearly as intimidating when you have someone to share the load with you. I can realistically see getting these shipped out by next Monday. While it will be a busy week, it will be a very productive one, and that is good.
> 
> My thumb is feeling better today. It really did kind of ache yesterday and I think if I did cut, I would have aggravated it even more. I can put moderate pressure on it and not feel any pain, so I should be OK to cut. I may stop at the store and buy some rubber gloves so I can cut the end of the finger out and tape it on my thumb to protect it from the dust. While it is healed closed, it still wouldn't hurt to have a bit of protection over it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> So it is going to be a full week ahead of us. But that isn't ever a problem. We had a nice dinner last night at Kieth's parents house for Father's Day and had a great relaxing evening. Keith's mom showed me yet another fun computer game that I could play at night to unwind. She always finds the best ones! It is hard to believe that she only began using the computer a year ago. Now she loves it and enjoys Skyp-ing with her sisters and playing games and lots of other stuff. It is good to see that she enjoys it so much. The only problem is that she shows me all the cool games that are available and gets me hooked on them. I do like them at night to unwind after a day's work. I could think of worse addictions.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone. I hope you all feel refreshed after the weekend and have a wonderful week ahead.


Hi, David! 
Keith came home from the store with a package of them !!! 

They are great! We are half through the cutting for today. It is a good day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Teamwork*

Things are moving right along today and we are well on our way to getting our large order filled. It is amazing how much work can be accomplished when two people work together as a team.

I look back to a couple of short months ago when I was taking on this project by myself. It seemed like a huge task and even though I was able to complete it in a reasonable amount of time, it seemed like it took much longer than it is taking now to do twice of what I did then.

Perhaps in part it is because the process is being ironed out and the work is being done more efficiently. But I think that the more likely reason is that I have someone helping me here and we are working together toward a common goal.

I tease about the friendly rivalry that Keith and I have - both of us always wanting to outdo the other - and I realize that this healthy competition is something that is beneficial to both of us. We both strive to do our best and there is no animosity whatsoever between us. We are both the type of people that like to push ourselves to our limit. Not for the sake of recognition or rewards, but more so for our own sense of accomplishment, which is not measured or seen by anyone other than ourselves.

Therefore, there are no losers. Everyone wins as we strive to reach this higher level. The customer wins because they get the best we have to offer. The company wins because we are setting a standard that shows ourselves to be reliable, honest and provide quality products. But most importantly, we ourselves win because we feel a great sense of accomplishment knowing that we are doing our absolute best. What could be better?

We finished cutting the wood for the second hundred kits yesterday. We also finished printing the second group of patterns. Everything was right on pace for what we set as our goals.

I also completed writing one of the two remaining patterns that I need to do. I am going to proof it today so that I can begin printing copies of it while we cut. The final pattern should go rather quickly, as it will be formatted much like the one that was just completed. I already did the editing work on the almost 40 photographs that it will contain so it is mostly a matter of assembling them into the packet.

The ink system for the new printer arrived yesterday, too. So we are all set with our backups. We haven't even opened the boxes for the new printers, as I don't see a need to until this printer is finished. Whether it lasts another week or month, when it does finally spit out its last copy, we will be ready with that back up and should not miss a beat. It is like having an insurance policy and I am happy that we are thinking ahead. Planning ahead does wonders for offering peace of mind.

My thumb is healing, but by the end of the day was a bit sore. Keith had brought me these little rubber finger cots that you roll over your finger to protect it.










I had never known that they existed before and they were a great help to my healing thumb. It kept it clean and I was able to keep a small bandage in place with some antibiotic ointment on it all day long. It didn't interfere with my cutting either, and most of the time I forgot it was even there. How did I get by for 50 years without knowing about these?

For the next four days, we will be cutting 75 kits each day. On that schedule, we will reach our goal of 500 kits by the end of the day Friday. That will allow us the weekend to package things up and get them ready to ship on Monday. Not a bad week's work I would say.

We are going to get an early start today so that we can do some other things this afternoon. I hope to finish today's cutting session by mid afternoon so that I am not too tired to write. Hopefully, the world will cooperate and all will go as planned.

I am very grateful to have someone to share this with. While it is hard work, it is also something that is good, and something that both Keith and I have worked very hard to achieve. Not only is it satisfying to finally complete the orders we have, but it is also wonderful to sit back when those jobs are finished and have a partner to share that sense of accomplishment with. And while we each have our own personal goals that we work on individually, it is nice when occasionally our paths cross and we are able to do something as a team. It helps make our business strong.

I saw a poem on Facebook this morning that seemed to be appropriate for where we are now.

Go about your own path.
I will go about mine.

Should we meet and agree,
it will be beautiful.

If we do not, then it too,
will be beautiful.

For your path has its own beauty
and wondrous sights as does mine.

The greatest beauty will be for us to
share our experiences and be made
richer by our differences.

I was unable to find out who the author is, but I feel that it is a nice reflection of what having a good partner is, and I thought you would enjoy it.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Teamwork*
> 
> Things are moving right along today and we are well on our way to getting our large order filled. It is amazing how much work can be accomplished when two people work together as a team.
> 
> I look back to a couple of short months ago when I was taking on this project by myself. It seemed like a huge task and even though I was able to complete it in a reasonable amount of time, it seemed like it took much longer than it is taking now to do twice of what I did then.
> 
> Perhaps in part it is because the process is being ironed out and the work is being done more efficiently. But I think that the more likely reason is that I have someone helping me here and we are working together toward a common goal.
> 
> I tease about the friendly rivalry that Keith and I have - both of us always wanting to outdo the other - and I realize that this healthy competition is something that is beneficial to both of us. We both strive to do our best and there is no animosity whatsoever between us. We are both the type of people that like to push ourselves to our limit. Not for the sake of recognition or rewards, but more so for our own sense of accomplishment, which is not measured or seen by anyone other than ourselves.
> 
> Therefore, there are no losers. Everyone wins as we strive to reach this higher level. The customer wins because they get the best we have to offer. The company wins because we are setting a standard that shows ourselves to be reliable, honest and provide quality products. But most importantly, we ourselves win because we feel a great sense of accomplishment knowing that we are doing our absolute best. What could be better?
> 
> We finished cutting the wood for the second hundred kits yesterday. We also finished printing the second group of patterns. Everything was right on pace for what we set as our goals.
> 
> I also completed writing one of the two remaining patterns that I need to do. I am going to proof it today so that I can begin printing copies of it while we cut. The final pattern should go rather quickly, as it will be formatted much like the one that was just completed. I already did the editing work on the almost 40 photographs that it will contain so it is mostly a matter of assembling them into the packet.
> 
> The ink system for the new printer arrived yesterday, too. So we are all set with our backups. We haven't even opened the boxes for the new printers, as I don't see a need to until this printer is finished. Whether it lasts another week or month, when it does finally spit out its last copy, we will be ready with that back up and should not miss a beat. It is like having an insurance policy and I am happy that we are thinking ahead. Planning ahead does wonders for offering peace of mind.
> 
> My thumb is healing, but by the end of the day was a bit sore. Keith had brought me these little rubber finger cots that you roll over your finger to protect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never known that they existed before and they were a great help to my healing thumb. It kept it clean and I was able to keep a small bandage in place with some antibiotic ointment on it all day long. It didn't interfere with my cutting either, and most of the time I forgot it was even there. How did I get by for 50 years without knowing about these?
> 
> For the next four days, we will be cutting 75 kits each day. On that schedule, we will reach our goal of 500 kits by the end of the day Friday. That will allow us the weekend to package things up and get them ready to ship on Monday. Not a bad week's work I would say.
> 
> We are going to get an early start today so that we can do some other things this afternoon. I hope to finish today's cutting session by mid afternoon so that I am not too tired to write. Hopefully, the world will cooperate and all will go as planned.
> 
> I am very grateful to have someone to share this with. While it is hard work, it is also something that is good, and something that both Keith and I have worked very hard to achieve. Not only is it satisfying to finally complete the orders we have, but it is also wonderful to sit back when those jobs are finished and have a partner to share that sense of accomplishment with. And while we each have our own personal goals that we work on individually, it is nice when occasionally our paths cross and we are able to do something as a team. It helps make our business strong.
> 
> I saw a poem on Facebook this morning that seemed to be appropriate for where we are now.
> 
> Go about your own path.
> I will go about mine.
> 
> Should we meet and agree,
> it will be beautiful.
> 
> If we do not, then it too,
> will be beautiful.
> 
> For your path has its own beauty
> and wondrous sights as does mine.
> 
> The greatest beauty will be for us to
> share our experiences and be made
> richer by our differences.
> 
> I was unable to find out who the author is, but I feel that it is a nice reflection of what having a good partner is, and I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Good Morning Sheila,

I slept in so I got to read you in real time as it were. I am glad the orders are going out the door. I hope that the volumn doesn't grow so large that it discourages you or tempts you into sacrificing the quality for meeting a deadline. We got the new patio door installed and the difference between the new one and the old one is astonishing. I guess I am getting old and crotchety, but the old door was 25 years old and the bottom had rotted out from a poor installation. The advances in energy conservation and thermal transmissibility (sp?) are just astonishing. When the hot afternoon sun was beating on the old door you could stand next to it and feel the temp rising. Yesterday, it was 94 F in the afternoon and I stood by the new door at 5:00pm and could barely feel any warmth at all. I hope it will be as efficient at keeping the heat in as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Teamwork*
> 
> Things are moving right along today and we are well on our way to getting our large order filled. It is amazing how much work can be accomplished when two people work together as a team.
> 
> I look back to a couple of short months ago when I was taking on this project by myself. It seemed like a huge task and even though I was able to complete it in a reasonable amount of time, it seemed like it took much longer than it is taking now to do twice of what I did then.
> 
> Perhaps in part it is because the process is being ironed out and the work is being done more efficiently. But I think that the more likely reason is that I have someone helping me here and we are working together toward a common goal.
> 
> I tease about the friendly rivalry that Keith and I have - both of us always wanting to outdo the other - and I realize that this healthy competition is something that is beneficial to both of us. We both strive to do our best and there is no animosity whatsoever between us. We are both the type of people that like to push ourselves to our limit. Not for the sake of recognition or rewards, but more so for our own sense of accomplishment, which is not measured or seen by anyone other than ourselves.
> 
> Therefore, there are no losers. Everyone wins as we strive to reach this higher level. The customer wins because they get the best we have to offer. The company wins because we are setting a standard that shows ourselves to be reliable, honest and provide quality products. But most importantly, we ourselves win because we feel a great sense of accomplishment knowing that we are doing our absolute best. What could be better?
> 
> We finished cutting the wood for the second hundred kits yesterday. We also finished printing the second group of patterns. Everything was right on pace for what we set as our goals.
> 
> I also completed writing one of the two remaining patterns that I need to do. I am going to proof it today so that I can begin printing copies of it while we cut. The final pattern should go rather quickly, as it will be formatted much like the one that was just completed. I already did the editing work on the almost 40 photographs that it will contain so it is mostly a matter of assembling them into the packet.
> 
> The ink system for the new printer arrived yesterday, too. So we are all set with our backups. We haven't even opened the boxes for the new printers, as I don't see a need to until this printer is finished. Whether it lasts another week or month, when it does finally spit out its last copy, we will be ready with that back up and should not miss a beat. It is like having an insurance policy and I am happy that we are thinking ahead. Planning ahead does wonders for offering peace of mind.
> 
> My thumb is healing, but by the end of the day was a bit sore. Keith had brought me these little rubber finger cots that you roll over your finger to protect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never known that they existed before and they were a great help to my healing thumb. It kept it clean and I was able to keep a small bandage in place with some antibiotic ointment on it all day long. It didn't interfere with my cutting either, and most of the time I forgot it was even there. How did I get by for 50 years without knowing about these?
> 
> For the next four days, we will be cutting 75 kits each day. On that schedule, we will reach our goal of 500 kits by the end of the day Friday. That will allow us the weekend to package things up and get them ready to ship on Monday. Not a bad week's work I would say.
> 
> We are going to get an early start today so that we can do some other things this afternoon. I hope to finish today's cutting session by mid afternoon so that I am not too tired to write. Hopefully, the world will cooperate and all will go as planned.
> 
> I am very grateful to have someone to share this with. While it is hard work, it is also something that is good, and something that both Keith and I have worked very hard to achieve. Not only is it satisfying to finally complete the orders we have, but it is also wonderful to sit back when those jobs are finished and have a partner to share that sense of accomplishment with. And while we each have our own personal goals that we work on individually, it is nice when occasionally our paths cross and we are able to do something as a team. It helps make our business strong.
> 
> I saw a poem on Facebook this morning that seemed to be appropriate for where we are now.
> 
> Go about your own path.
> I will go about mine.
> 
> Should we meet and agree,
> it will be beautiful.
> 
> If we do not, then it too,
> will be beautiful.
> 
> For your path has its own beauty
> and wondrous sights as does mine.
> 
> The greatest beauty will be for us to
> share our experiences and be made
> richer by our differences.
> 
> I was unable to find out who the author is, but I feel that it is a nice reflection of what having a good partner is, and I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi, Ham:
It sounds like you are really rolling along. Yes, it is amazing how technology has advanced so much in recent times. We were just talking about that the other day in regards to our home computers. Where would my business be if it weren't for computers? I hope you post pictures of your project when it is finished. I am sure that I am not the only one would love to see them.

As far as keeping the quality up, I think we are doing a pretty good job of it. We are very aware of quality and we put some checks into our routine so that things won't get by us. I only print batches of 10 patterns at a time. That way if the print quality declines, I am aware of it early on and can either refill the ink or find out what the trouble is. Fortunately, that hasn't been much of an issue, but it is OK to keep checks anyway.

Another thing we do is that we cut an extra sheet of each set of ornaments. That means that there is an extra 48 pieces to choose from if we come across one with a flaw or knot or something that is unacceptable. Then instead of having to go reprint the pattern, go back to the saw to re-cut, etc. we have extra pieces to pull from and don't think twice about tossing a piece that doesn't meet the standards.

We do try to make every kit as perfect as we can. I try to look at each one as individual, and I imagine them being sent to all ends of the country. Not clumping them together helps keep things in perspective. I make each one with the standard that I would want it to have if I purchased it myself. 

Have a great day today!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Teamwork*
> 
> Things are moving right along today and we are well on our way to getting our large order filled. It is amazing how much work can be accomplished when two people work together as a team.
> 
> I look back to a couple of short months ago when I was taking on this project by myself. It seemed like a huge task and even though I was able to complete it in a reasonable amount of time, it seemed like it took much longer than it is taking now to do twice of what I did then.
> 
> Perhaps in part it is because the process is being ironed out and the work is being done more efficiently. But I think that the more likely reason is that I have someone helping me here and we are working together toward a common goal.
> 
> I tease about the friendly rivalry that Keith and I have - both of us always wanting to outdo the other - and I realize that this healthy competition is something that is beneficial to both of us. We both strive to do our best and there is no animosity whatsoever between us. We are both the type of people that like to push ourselves to our limit. Not for the sake of recognition or rewards, but more so for our own sense of accomplishment, which is not measured or seen by anyone other than ourselves.
> 
> Therefore, there are no losers. Everyone wins as we strive to reach this higher level. The customer wins because they get the best we have to offer. The company wins because we are setting a standard that shows ourselves to be reliable, honest and provide quality products. But most importantly, we ourselves win because we feel a great sense of accomplishment knowing that we are doing our absolute best. What could be better?
> 
> We finished cutting the wood for the second hundred kits yesterday. We also finished printing the second group of patterns. Everything was right on pace for what we set as our goals.
> 
> I also completed writing one of the two remaining patterns that I need to do. I am going to proof it today so that I can begin printing copies of it while we cut. The final pattern should go rather quickly, as it will be formatted much like the one that was just completed. I already did the editing work on the almost 40 photographs that it will contain so it is mostly a matter of assembling them into the packet.
> 
> The ink system for the new printer arrived yesterday, too. So we are all set with our backups. We haven't even opened the boxes for the new printers, as I don't see a need to until this printer is finished. Whether it lasts another week or month, when it does finally spit out its last copy, we will be ready with that back up and should not miss a beat. It is like having an insurance policy and I am happy that we are thinking ahead. Planning ahead does wonders for offering peace of mind.
> 
> My thumb is healing, but by the end of the day was a bit sore. Keith had brought me these little rubber finger cots that you roll over your finger to protect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never known that they existed before and they were a great help to my healing thumb. It kept it clean and I was able to keep a small bandage in place with some antibiotic ointment on it all day long. It didn't interfere with my cutting either, and most of the time I forgot it was even there. How did I get by for 50 years without knowing about these?
> 
> For the next four days, we will be cutting 75 kits each day. On that schedule, we will reach our goal of 500 kits by the end of the day Friday. That will allow us the weekend to package things up and get them ready to ship on Monday. Not a bad week's work I would say.
> 
> We are going to get an early start today so that we can do some other things this afternoon. I hope to finish today's cutting session by mid afternoon so that I am not too tired to write. Hopefully, the world will cooperate and all will go as planned.
> 
> I am very grateful to have someone to share this with. While it is hard work, it is also something that is good, and something that both Keith and I have worked very hard to achieve. Not only is it satisfying to finally complete the orders we have, but it is also wonderful to sit back when those jobs are finished and have a partner to share that sense of accomplishment with. And while we each have our own personal goals that we work on individually, it is nice when occasionally our paths cross and we are able to do something as a team. It helps make our business strong.
> 
> I saw a poem on Facebook this morning that seemed to be appropriate for where we are now.
> 
> Go about your own path.
> I will go about mine.
> 
> Should we meet and agree,
> it will be beautiful.
> 
> If we do not, then it too,
> will be beautiful.
> 
> For your path has its own beauty
> and wondrous sights as does mine.
> 
> The greatest beauty will be for us to
> share our experiences and be made
> richer by our differences.
> 
> I was unable to find out who the author is, but I feel that it is a nice reflection of what having a good partner is, and I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila,
The way I look at your busy days, I feel that delegation is always the solution of a heavy workload. Team works faster and more productive however if the load will be still there then expansion will be needed. I hope for the best in you to get all your demands supplied.
Be extra careful,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Teamwork*
> 
> Things are moving right along today and we are well on our way to getting our large order filled. It is amazing how much work can be accomplished when two people work together as a team.
> 
> I look back to a couple of short months ago when I was taking on this project by myself. It seemed like a huge task and even though I was able to complete it in a reasonable amount of time, it seemed like it took much longer than it is taking now to do twice of what I did then.
> 
> Perhaps in part it is because the process is being ironed out and the work is being done more efficiently. But I think that the more likely reason is that I have someone helping me here and we are working together toward a common goal.
> 
> I tease about the friendly rivalry that Keith and I have - both of us always wanting to outdo the other - and I realize that this healthy competition is something that is beneficial to both of us. We both strive to do our best and there is no animosity whatsoever between us. We are both the type of people that like to push ourselves to our limit. Not for the sake of recognition or rewards, but more so for our own sense of accomplishment, which is not measured or seen by anyone other than ourselves.
> 
> Therefore, there are no losers. Everyone wins as we strive to reach this higher level. The customer wins because they get the best we have to offer. The company wins because we are setting a standard that shows ourselves to be reliable, honest and provide quality products. But most importantly, we ourselves win because we feel a great sense of accomplishment knowing that we are doing our absolute best. What could be better?
> 
> We finished cutting the wood for the second hundred kits yesterday. We also finished printing the second group of patterns. Everything was right on pace for what we set as our goals.
> 
> I also completed writing one of the two remaining patterns that I need to do. I am going to proof it today so that I can begin printing copies of it while we cut. The final pattern should go rather quickly, as it will be formatted much like the one that was just completed. I already did the editing work on the almost 40 photographs that it will contain so it is mostly a matter of assembling them into the packet.
> 
> The ink system for the new printer arrived yesterday, too. So we are all set with our backups. We haven't even opened the boxes for the new printers, as I don't see a need to until this printer is finished. Whether it lasts another week or month, when it does finally spit out its last copy, we will be ready with that back up and should not miss a beat. It is like having an insurance policy and I am happy that we are thinking ahead. Planning ahead does wonders for offering peace of mind.
> 
> My thumb is healing, but by the end of the day was a bit sore. Keith had brought me these little rubber finger cots that you roll over your finger to protect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never known that they existed before and they were a great help to my healing thumb. It kept it clean and I was able to keep a small bandage in place with some antibiotic ointment on it all day long. It didn't interfere with my cutting either, and most of the time I forgot it was even there. How did I get by for 50 years without knowing about these?
> 
> For the next four days, we will be cutting 75 kits each day. On that schedule, we will reach our goal of 500 kits by the end of the day Friday. That will allow us the weekend to package things up and get them ready to ship on Monday. Not a bad week's work I would say.
> 
> We are going to get an early start today so that we can do some other things this afternoon. I hope to finish today's cutting session by mid afternoon so that I am not too tired to write. Hopefully, the world will cooperate and all will go as planned.
> 
> I am very grateful to have someone to share this with. While it is hard work, it is also something that is good, and something that both Keith and I have worked very hard to achieve. Not only is it satisfying to finally complete the orders we have, but it is also wonderful to sit back when those jobs are finished and have a partner to share that sense of accomplishment with. And while we each have our own personal goals that we work on individually, it is nice when occasionally our paths cross and we are able to do something as a team. It helps make our business strong.
> 
> I saw a poem on Facebook this morning that seemed to be appropriate for where we are now.
> 
> Go about your own path.
> I will go about mine.
> 
> Should we meet and agree,
> it will be beautiful.
> 
> If we do not, then it too,
> will be beautiful.
> 
> For your path has its own beauty
> and wondrous sights as does mine.
> 
> The greatest beauty will be for us to
> share our experiences and be made
> richer by our differences.
> 
> I was unable to find out who the author is, but I feel that it is a nice reflection of what having a good partner is, and I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi, Bert - So far we seem to be keeping up pretty well. It is definitely easier to handle with two of us working than if I were by myself. I plan on not sending too many designs (maybe 2 or three per season tops) so that I don't get too bogged down. I am still kind of feeling around and finding the right formula that will work for all of us and still be profitable. Right now things are still manageable and we are very cautious in taking our next steps. 

Have a good one, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sticking To It (or Not!)*

So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.

One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.

With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.

But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.

Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.










While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)

Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.

After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.

You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.

We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)

We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.

We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.

With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.

If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.

Have a great day!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


I am gald you posted this. I have been having the same problem of late but I thought it was me. Keep us posted.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


Are you using the Elmer's too, Jerrell? We are really disappointed. It has been the last several cans from many different stores, so we don't think it is just one lot of a bad mix.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


Sounds like a bad batch to me, or, could it be old?


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


I love-love-love 3M's spray adhesives. I use Super 77 for all my spray adhesive needs, but I don't know if that would be too much for your application or not.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


I used the Super 77 before too, Lis. I did like it but it was a bit strong for the purposes that I used it for. I am almost willing to try it again though after this crap with the Elmer's. Here it costs about $5 more per can, but at this point I wouldn't mind paying more for something that actually works. Roger - I don't think it would be that old because the can actually looks like they updated it. My guess is that they changed the formula and tried to save a couple of pennies.

My goal is to contact someone at Elmer's and find out what is up. I have been really busy with these orders but if I don't get to it this week, I will have time next week to spend the time I need to get some sort of answers. I hope I can.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila,
In query for a product, MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) is very useful in knowing for any changes in the formula. If you ever had the old MSDS of the same product and compared with the new one then you can see the difference. Here is the MSDS for the glue you are looking for which also include the product phone numbers: http://www.elmers.com/msds/me451_c.htm

I assume that Elmer's might have changed the pressurizing gas probably from Combustible gas (Pentane) to CFC. Just guessing.

Hope this will help you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sticking To It (or Not!)*
> 
> So far we are doing pretty good at knocking off this large order. We are now past the half way point in cutting the pieces, and I am pleased at the output rate. For the most part, things have gone pretty smoothly, but yesterday we had some trouble with a product that I have used for many years, and we are debating whether it is time to switch.
> 
> One of the fastest and most efficient ways to apply the pattern to the wood with this kind of scroll sawing is by using temporary spray adhesive. Since scroll sawing usually involves quite an intricate pattern with many lines to follow, tracing the pattern usually isn't a good option. You would need to be extremely accurate and the slightest shifting of the pattern you are tracing from could cause havoc when you try to cut your design.
> 
> With this order that we are working on, we are in the process of cutting out 6000 separate pieces. While the pieces are simple shapes, They do need to be accurate in order for the painting pattern to line up when people try to paint them. We are stack-cutting the pieces four layers high, meaning we are cutting through four 1/8" pieces of wood at a time, which allows for maximum productivity. It also means that we only need to actually cut 1500 pieces. You could see the advantages to that, I am sure.
> 
> But cutting 1500 pieces is still a challenge to say the least. In doing so, even the smallest thing can make a difference as to whether it is a pleasant experience or not.
> 
> Yesterday, we encountered a bit of a problem that we have to deal with. For years I have been using Elmer's Spray Adhesive to bond the pattern to whatever I was cutting. It was fairly simple to use and very effective. You simply spray the back of the pattern with a light mist (I placed it in a large pizza box first, to avoid making a mess with the over spray) allow it to tack up for a few seconds, and then apply the piece to your wood. The pattern would stick nicely to your wood while you were cutting, and then when you were finished, peel off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using this process to apply patterns to the wood isn't difficult, it sometimes takes a bit of getting used to. If you applied too much spray, or didn't allow it to tack up enough, the pattern would be somewhat difficult to remove. If you didn't apply enough or allowed it to set too long before placing it on your wood, it wouldn't stick enough and the pattern would begin to come up while cutting, which could be quite annoying and somewhat dangerous. (Truth be told, that is what was happening when I cut myself the other day. The pattern started flapping and my attention was taken away from the blade and the piece caught and it resulted in me sticking my thumb into the blade!)
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there seem to be problems with the Elmer's Spray of late. At first we thought it may have been a bad can. When we first started to use the spray when it was full, it would come out in clumps. As you can imagine, this didn't help when we were trying to remove the pattern, as some of the pieces required us to use mineral spirits to remove the extra adhesive and get the pattern off of the wood. While we may be able to work around this when doing a single plaque or small project, you could see the impracticality of having to fight to get the pattern off when cutting over 1000 pieces. It just wouldn't do.
> 
> After a certain time, the glue seemed to work and we thought it was just a fluke. But later on, we noticed that the patterns, while appearing to be applied properly, began falling off as we were cutting them. It was as if there was not enough glue to hold them into place. It was not a happy time for us.
> 
> You are probably thinking that we didn't shake the can enough, and that is something that certainly crossed our minds. Or perhaps we had a defective can - an odd lot that wasn't properly formulated. But when we went to the next can, the same thing happened, even though we took extra care to shake the can extensively to make sure the glue was not settled and properly mixed before it was dispensed.
> 
> We were wondering if Elmer's had changed their formula. I have used this brand for many years and never have I had such difficulty with it. I am very disappointed in the product at this time and I am going to have to see what else is available here in Canada that will work sufficiently and not cost a fortune (however, at this point I am not really thinking of the cost - I just want something that works!)
> 
> We were able to get things done, with the help of a tape dispenser close at hand. However, it did slow down progress tremendously. We reached our goal of cutting yesterday in a reasonable amount of time, but it would have been a lot quicker and less stressful had the glue behaved.
> 
> We are able to work around the issue, but it is something that we want to look into and find out why all of a sudden after years of it being a good product it would not preform to the same standards. We want to try to contact the makers and find out if indeed they changed the formula, or perhaps if we had purchased a bad batch of product. I really hope that is the case because I did like how it worked before.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. There is lots to do today and I need to keep on schedule so that all the cutting is done by Friday. We will then spend the weekend packing things up.
> 
> If any of you have thoughts on this problem, or have experienced the same thing, I would love to hear from you. I will probably not be able to answer until tonight, however, as I plan to spend my day at the saw.
> 
> Have a great day!


Well thank you so much Bert! This will come in very handy in my inquiry. It saves me some leg work and will make it much easier for me to contact the right people. I truly appreciate it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Watching the Pile Grow*

There are some days when I just wake up happy. Now I am not delirious or (too) goofy or anything like that. I am just content and pleased with the way things are heading and look forward to the day that is ahead of me.

Is that a bad thing?

I don't think so. We are all looking for that ultimate happiness but I am afraid that many people just don't know what it looks like. Of course, happiness means something different to each person. We all set our own rules and have our own ideals and no two people that I know of anyway are looking for the same thing. I suppose that is what makes things interesting.

I don't think we realize how much power we have over our own happiness. As I go through this world, I see so many others hook their well-being to other people and things and naturally they are disappointed. After all, there is no way that another can be completely responsible for your own happiness and expecting that seems to me to just be setting yourself up for failure.

I am not pretending that I have all the answers and that this has never happened to me. Of course it has. I think that most of us have gone through it in some way or another at some times in our lives. But as I got older (and possibly wiser) I have realized that ultimately, it is up to me to make decisions and do things that make me feel good about things and happy. And that formula has worked well. And I am content.

I always told my daughter "If you can make yourself happy, everything else around you will be a bonus and your life will be good." Usually I said these words to her as I saw her heart breaking when she was growing up as a teen. It is funny how we see things in our children that we didn't always see in ourselves. Maybe we were too close to the situation and in observing our children we are able to take a step back and look at things with more practicality. My kids have taught me a lot.

But now I am rambling . . .

Yesterday was a wonderfully productive day. We zipped through the allotted group of ornaments in what seemed like record time. I am finding that this production cutting has a great residual effect on my scroll saw ability - my accuracy and speed is really improving. I never fancied myself to be a speed cutter. I like intricate details and never really felt the need to hurry through the process.

But with 6000 pieces on the table to cut, you can imagine that speed is a definite benefit. But it can't be at the cost of accuracy. Above all, the pieces have to be dead on accurate. That is where my painting experience comes in handy. I know how frustrating it can be to get wooden pieces that are "off" and don't line up with the pattern. I was especially aware of this last year when I cut my skaters for the pond - being certain that every skate blade was right on. The same is true for these pieces. The little bumps for the hat bands or the curls for the ribbons need to be where they should be in order to make the painting go smoothly.

The repetition cutting is a good way to work on improving these skills. The movements become almost rhythmical as you do more and more pieces and before you know it, you are done. I don't find it boring at all. With the right music in the background, it is actually quite relaxing.

In the midst of our cutting yesterday, our front door opened and in walked Ellen and Bernie. Ellen had been to the dentist nearby and they thought they would just "stop in" to see our new furniture and to say hi. They haven't been here since our sprint makeover and wanted to see our new couch, bedroom set and computer stuff.

Why is it that when the house is clean no one comes over and as soon as it is a mess, everyone decides to stop in? Ellen - as I said before - is very 'particular' about things. Her place is always neat as a pin and she is always cleaning one thing or another. One of my favorite quotes from her is "I don't know why Bernie likes to work in that messy shop! It's so DUSTY there!" Ha! 

I could only imagine what she was thinking as she walked in. As I mentioned before, when we cut like this, we remove all the excess stuff so that when clean up time comes, everything is easy and fast. With two saws going full speed for several hours, we do indeed acquire a fine layer of dust that needs to be attended. But a quick going over everything with the shop vac "monster" brings everything back to clean very quickly. In fact, I think our place is probably cleaner than most because of the constant cleaning and the lack of clutter. But seeing poor Ellen come in with her black pants was kind of pitiful because I didn't even want to let her sit down.

She said she didn't mind the mess at all and said "you are working!" but I know inside she must have been cringing. They only stayed about 15 or 20 minutes and then were on their way. I am surprised they didn't leave skid marks in the driveway when leaving.

We finished up and got the place tidy in no time. Even Pancakes was helping.










We are thinking of calling him "Inspector 23."

I am amazed at how he has grown up too. Only a couple of years ago, he would head for the hills at the sight of the vacuum. Now he just sits there and while sometimes he looks a bit annoyed, he doesn't feel that it is worth the effort to move. Yesterday as I was cutting, he curled up right next to me, completely fearless. He does however still have one nemesis to overcome - the compressor. While he is not quite as afraid of it as he used to be, he still leaves the room and sits on the top corner of the bed when we run it. He does walk rather than run though, and that is progress.

Well, it seems I am getting long winded here. (I know - that is nothing new!) There is work to be done and I need to get at it. It is great to see the pile of cut pieces growing. A couple of weeks ago I thought that 250 kits was a huge amount. I may have to take a picture of the 500 packed up just for comparison! 

I will definitely have more information on the glue situation soon. I received a lot of feedback from the several places that this blog is posted and I am certainly going to follow up on it. It seems that we aren't the only ones having this problem and I want to pursue finding some answers to it after this order is complete.

It is raining out this morning, but I think we needed it. The river seemed quite low yesterday and it doesn't seem like we have had a lot of rain.

Happy Summer to you all! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching the Pile Grow*
> 
> There are some days when I just wake up happy. Now I am not delirious or (too) goofy or anything like that. I am just content and pleased with the way things are heading and look forward to the day that is ahead of me.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. We are all looking for that ultimate happiness but I am afraid that many people just don't know what it looks like. Of course, happiness means something different to each person. We all set our own rules and have our own ideals and no two people that I know of anyway are looking for the same thing. I suppose that is what makes things interesting.
> 
> I don't think we realize how much power we have over our own happiness. As I go through this world, I see so many others hook their well-being to other people and things and naturally they are disappointed. After all, there is no way that another can be completely responsible for your own happiness and expecting that seems to me to just be setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> I am not pretending that I have all the answers and that this has never happened to me. Of course it has. I think that most of us have gone through it in some way or another at some times in our lives. But as I got older (and possibly wiser) I have realized that ultimately, it is up to me to make decisions and do things that make me feel good about things and happy. And that formula has worked well. And I am content.
> 
> I always told my daughter "If you can make yourself happy, everything else around you will be a bonus and your life will be good." Usually I said these words to her as I saw her heart breaking when she was growing up as a teen. It is funny how we see things in our children that we didn't always see in ourselves. Maybe we were too close to the situation and in observing our children we are able to take a step back and look at things with more practicality. My kids have taught me a lot.
> 
> But now I am rambling . . .
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderfully productive day. We zipped through the allotted group of ornaments in what seemed like record time. I am finding that this production cutting has a great residual effect on my scroll saw ability - my accuracy and speed is really improving. I never fancied myself to be a speed cutter. I like intricate details and never really felt the need to hurry through the process.
> 
> But with 6000 pieces on the table to cut, you can imagine that speed is a definite benefit. But it can't be at the cost of accuracy. Above all, the pieces have to be dead on accurate. That is where my painting experience comes in handy. I know how frustrating it can be to get wooden pieces that are "off" and don't line up with the pattern. I was especially aware of this last year when I cut my skaters for the pond - being certain that every skate blade was right on. The same is true for these pieces. The little bumps for the hat bands or the curls for the ribbons need to be where they should be in order to make the painting go smoothly.
> 
> The repetition cutting is a good way to work on improving these skills. The movements become almost rhythmical as you do more and more pieces and before you know it, you are done. I don't find it boring at all. With the right music in the background, it is actually quite relaxing.
> 
> In the midst of our cutting yesterday, our front door opened and in walked Ellen and Bernie. Ellen had been to the dentist nearby and they thought they would just "stop in" to see our new furniture and to say hi. They haven't been here since our sprint makeover and wanted to see our new couch, bedroom set and computer stuff.
> 
> Why is it that when the house is clean no one comes over and as soon as it is a mess, everyone decides to stop in? Ellen - as I said before - is very 'particular' about things. Her place is always neat as a pin and she is always cleaning one thing or another. One of my favorite quotes from her is "I don't know why Bernie likes to work in that messy shop! It's so DUSTY there!" Ha!
> 
> I could only imagine what she was thinking as she walked in. As I mentioned before, when we cut like this, we remove all the excess stuff so that when clean up time comes, everything is easy and fast. With two saws going full speed for several hours, we do indeed acquire a fine layer of dust that needs to be attended. But a quick going over everything with the shop vac "monster" brings everything back to clean very quickly. In fact, I think our place is probably cleaner than most because of the constant cleaning and the lack of clutter. But seeing poor Ellen come in with her black pants was kind of pitiful because I didn't even want to let her sit down.
> 
> She said she didn't mind the mess at all and said "you are working!" but I know inside she must have been cringing. They only stayed about 15 or 20 minutes and then were on their way. I am surprised they didn't leave skid marks in the driveway when leaving.
> 
> We finished up and got the place tidy in no time. Even Pancakes was helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking of calling him "Inspector 23."
> 
> I am amazed at how he has grown up too. Only a couple of years ago, he would head for the hills at the sight of the vacuum. Now he just sits there and while sometimes he looks a bit annoyed, he doesn't feel that it is worth the effort to move. Yesterday as I was cutting, he curled up right next to me, completely fearless. He does however still have one nemesis to overcome - the compressor. While he is not quite as afraid of it as he used to be, he still leaves the room and sits on the top corner of the bed when we run it. He does walk rather than run though, and that is progress.
> 
> Well, it seems I am getting long winded here. (I know - that is nothing new!) There is work to be done and I need to get at it. It is great to see the pile of cut pieces growing. A couple of weeks ago I thought that 250 kits was a huge amount. I may have to take a picture of the 500 packed up just for comparison!
> 
> I will definitely have more information on the glue situation soon. I received a lot of feedback from the several places that this blog is posted and I am certainly going to follow up on it. It seems that we aren't the only ones having this problem and I want to pursue finding some answers to it after this order is complete.
> 
> It is raining out this morning, but I think we needed it. The river seemed quite low yesterday and it doesn't seem like we have had a lot of rain.
> 
> Happy Summer to you all! Have a wonderful day!


Is the cat doing its claws? ;-))

People naturally think every one thinks and feels like they do in general; ie, they are the 'norm". The late, great Paul Harvey said very few people wake up in a good mood every day all week long. Until then, I never realized how lucky I am to wake up in a good mod every day year after year ;-) A girl I used to know told me she never saw me in a bad mood in 2 year. Guess I was just born lucky or I'm compensating for migraines ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching the Pile Grow*
> 
> There are some days when I just wake up happy. Now I am not delirious or (too) goofy or anything like that. I am just content and pleased with the way things are heading and look forward to the day that is ahead of me.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. We are all looking for that ultimate happiness but I am afraid that many people just don't know what it looks like. Of course, happiness means something different to each person. We all set our own rules and have our own ideals and no two people that I know of anyway are looking for the same thing. I suppose that is what makes things interesting.
> 
> I don't think we realize how much power we have over our own happiness. As I go through this world, I see so many others hook their well-being to other people and things and naturally they are disappointed. After all, there is no way that another can be completely responsible for your own happiness and expecting that seems to me to just be setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> I am not pretending that I have all the answers and that this has never happened to me. Of course it has. I think that most of us have gone through it in some way or another at some times in our lives. But as I got older (and possibly wiser) I have realized that ultimately, it is up to me to make decisions and do things that make me feel good about things and happy. And that formula has worked well. And I am content.
> 
> I always told my daughter "If you can make yourself happy, everything else around you will be a bonus and your life will be good." Usually I said these words to her as I saw her heart breaking when she was growing up as a teen. It is funny how we see things in our children that we didn't always see in ourselves. Maybe we were too close to the situation and in observing our children we are able to take a step back and look at things with more practicality. My kids have taught me a lot.
> 
> But now I am rambling . . .
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderfully productive day. We zipped through the allotted group of ornaments in what seemed like record time. I am finding that this production cutting has a great residual effect on my scroll saw ability - my accuracy and speed is really improving. I never fancied myself to be a speed cutter. I like intricate details and never really felt the need to hurry through the process.
> 
> But with 6000 pieces on the table to cut, you can imagine that speed is a definite benefit. But it can't be at the cost of accuracy. Above all, the pieces have to be dead on accurate. That is where my painting experience comes in handy. I know how frustrating it can be to get wooden pieces that are "off" and don't line up with the pattern. I was especially aware of this last year when I cut my skaters for the pond - being certain that every skate blade was right on. The same is true for these pieces. The little bumps for the hat bands or the curls for the ribbons need to be where they should be in order to make the painting go smoothly.
> 
> The repetition cutting is a good way to work on improving these skills. The movements become almost rhythmical as you do more and more pieces and before you know it, you are done. I don't find it boring at all. With the right music in the background, it is actually quite relaxing.
> 
> In the midst of our cutting yesterday, our front door opened and in walked Ellen and Bernie. Ellen had been to the dentist nearby and they thought they would just "stop in" to see our new furniture and to say hi. They haven't been here since our sprint makeover and wanted to see our new couch, bedroom set and computer stuff.
> 
> Why is it that when the house is clean no one comes over and as soon as it is a mess, everyone decides to stop in? Ellen - as I said before - is very 'particular' about things. Her place is always neat as a pin and she is always cleaning one thing or another. One of my favorite quotes from her is "I don't know why Bernie likes to work in that messy shop! It's so DUSTY there!" Ha!
> 
> I could only imagine what she was thinking as she walked in. As I mentioned before, when we cut like this, we remove all the excess stuff so that when clean up time comes, everything is easy and fast. With two saws going full speed for several hours, we do indeed acquire a fine layer of dust that needs to be attended. But a quick going over everything with the shop vac "monster" brings everything back to clean very quickly. In fact, I think our place is probably cleaner than most because of the constant cleaning and the lack of clutter. But seeing poor Ellen come in with her black pants was kind of pitiful because I didn't even want to let her sit down.
> 
> She said she didn't mind the mess at all and said "you are working!" but I know inside she must have been cringing. They only stayed about 15 or 20 minutes and then were on their way. I am surprised they didn't leave skid marks in the driveway when leaving.
> 
> We finished up and got the place tidy in no time. Even Pancakes was helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking of calling him "Inspector 23."
> 
> I am amazed at how he has grown up too. Only a couple of years ago, he would head for the hills at the sight of the vacuum. Now he just sits there and while sometimes he looks a bit annoyed, he doesn't feel that it is worth the effort to move. Yesterday as I was cutting, he curled up right next to me, completely fearless. He does however still have one nemesis to overcome - the compressor. While he is not quite as afraid of it as he used to be, he still leaves the room and sits on the top corner of the bed when we run it. He does walk rather than run though, and that is progress.
> 
> Well, it seems I am getting long winded here. (I know - that is nothing new!) There is work to be done and I need to get at it. It is great to see the pile of cut pieces growing. A couple of weeks ago I thought that 250 kits was a huge amount. I may have to take a picture of the 500 packed up just for comparison!
> 
> I will definitely have more information on the glue situation soon. I received a lot of feedback from the several places that this blog is posted and I am certainly going to follow up on it. It seems that we aren't the only ones having this problem and I want to pursue finding some answers to it after this order is complete.
> 
> It is raining out this morning, but I think we needed it. The river seemed quite low yesterday and it doesn't seem like we have had a lot of rain.
> 
> Happy Summer to you all! Have a wonderful day!


Well, like you Bob, I am probably compensating from a time when things weren't so great. I went through several years of waking up to some things that weren't happy and I think that the reason I am so positive now is because there is such a stark contrast in my life from what it was back then. Feeling good and being comfortable and happy in my job is perhaps something that I took for granted in the past, until I had some horrible experiences. Whenever I have what some would call a "bad day" I think back to those really bad times and nothing compares to how awful it was then. It makes me very grateful and happy that I have my health and I am in a good place.

I look around at others who complain and are sad about silly things in their lives then I see in contrast the many people I have met who had real problems and who still come up smiling and I make my own choice to be a happy and positive person.

I like to look at the bright side. And I have had many people tell me how much they look forward to my positive attitude. That alone keeps me smiling. 

Have a good evening.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching the Pile Grow*
> 
> There are some days when I just wake up happy. Now I am not delirious or (too) goofy or anything like that. I am just content and pleased with the way things are heading and look forward to the day that is ahead of me.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. We are all looking for that ultimate happiness but I am afraid that many people just don't know what it looks like. Of course, happiness means something different to each person. We all set our own rules and have our own ideals and no two people that I know of anyway are looking for the same thing. I suppose that is what makes things interesting.
> 
> I don't think we realize how much power we have over our own happiness. As I go through this world, I see so many others hook their well-being to other people and things and naturally they are disappointed. After all, there is no way that another can be completely responsible for your own happiness and expecting that seems to me to just be setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> I am not pretending that I have all the answers and that this has never happened to me. Of course it has. I think that most of us have gone through it in some way or another at some times in our lives. But as I got older (and possibly wiser) I have realized that ultimately, it is up to me to make decisions and do things that make me feel good about things and happy. And that formula has worked well. And I am content.
> 
> I always told my daughter "If you can make yourself happy, everything else around you will be a bonus and your life will be good." Usually I said these words to her as I saw her heart breaking when she was growing up as a teen. It is funny how we see things in our children that we didn't always see in ourselves. Maybe we were too close to the situation and in observing our children we are able to take a step back and look at things with more practicality. My kids have taught me a lot.
> 
> But now I am rambling . . .
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderfully productive day. We zipped through the allotted group of ornaments in what seemed like record time. I am finding that this production cutting has a great residual effect on my scroll saw ability - my accuracy and speed is really improving. I never fancied myself to be a speed cutter. I like intricate details and never really felt the need to hurry through the process.
> 
> But with 6000 pieces on the table to cut, you can imagine that speed is a definite benefit. But it can't be at the cost of accuracy. Above all, the pieces have to be dead on accurate. That is where my painting experience comes in handy. I know how frustrating it can be to get wooden pieces that are "off" and don't line up with the pattern. I was especially aware of this last year when I cut my skaters for the pond - being certain that every skate blade was right on. The same is true for these pieces. The little bumps for the hat bands or the curls for the ribbons need to be where they should be in order to make the painting go smoothly.
> 
> The repetition cutting is a good way to work on improving these skills. The movements become almost rhythmical as you do more and more pieces and before you know it, you are done. I don't find it boring at all. With the right music in the background, it is actually quite relaxing.
> 
> In the midst of our cutting yesterday, our front door opened and in walked Ellen and Bernie. Ellen had been to the dentist nearby and they thought they would just "stop in" to see our new furniture and to say hi. They haven't been here since our sprint makeover and wanted to see our new couch, bedroom set and computer stuff.
> 
> Why is it that when the house is clean no one comes over and as soon as it is a mess, everyone decides to stop in? Ellen - as I said before - is very 'particular' about things. Her place is always neat as a pin and she is always cleaning one thing or another. One of my favorite quotes from her is "I don't know why Bernie likes to work in that messy shop! It's so DUSTY there!" Ha!
> 
> I could only imagine what she was thinking as she walked in. As I mentioned before, when we cut like this, we remove all the excess stuff so that when clean up time comes, everything is easy and fast. With two saws going full speed for several hours, we do indeed acquire a fine layer of dust that needs to be attended. But a quick going over everything with the shop vac "monster" brings everything back to clean very quickly. In fact, I think our place is probably cleaner than most because of the constant cleaning and the lack of clutter. But seeing poor Ellen come in with her black pants was kind of pitiful because I didn't even want to let her sit down.
> 
> She said she didn't mind the mess at all and said "you are working!" but I know inside she must have been cringing. They only stayed about 15 or 20 minutes and then were on their way. I am surprised they didn't leave skid marks in the driveway when leaving.
> 
> We finished up and got the place tidy in no time. Even Pancakes was helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking of calling him "Inspector 23."
> 
> I am amazed at how he has grown up too. Only a couple of years ago, he would head for the hills at the sight of the vacuum. Now he just sits there and while sometimes he looks a bit annoyed, he doesn't feel that it is worth the effort to move. Yesterday as I was cutting, he curled up right next to me, completely fearless. He does however still have one nemesis to overcome - the compressor. While he is not quite as afraid of it as he used to be, he still leaves the room and sits on the top corner of the bed when we run it. He does walk rather than run though, and that is progress.
> 
> Well, it seems I am getting long winded here. (I know - that is nothing new!) There is work to be done and I need to get at it. It is great to see the pile of cut pieces growing. A couple of weeks ago I thought that 250 kits was a huge amount. I may have to take a picture of the 500 packed up just for comparison!
> 
> I will definitely have more information on the glue situation soon. I received a lot of feedback from the several places that this blog is posted and I am certainly going to follow up on it. It seems that we aren't the only ones having this problem and I want to pursue finding some answers to it after this order is complete.
> 
> It is raining out this morning, but I think we needed it. The river seemed quite low yesterday and it doesn't seem like we have had a lot of rain.
> 
> Happy Summer to you all! Have a wonderful day!


You're right, relief from a migraine that listed the first 8 years of my life is enough to cause a permanent good mood ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching the Pile Grow*
> 
> There are some days when I just wake up happy. Now I am not delirious or (too) goofy or anything like that. I am just content and pleased with the way things are heading and look forward to the day that is ahead of me.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> I don't think so. We are all looking for that ultimate happiness but I am afraid that many people just don't know what it looks like. Of course, happiness means something different to each person. We all set our own rules and have our own ideals and no two people that I know of anyway are looking for the same thing. I suppose that is what makes things interesting.
> 
> I don't think we realize how much power we have over our own happiness. As I go through this world, I see so many others hook their well-being to other people and things and naturally they are disappointed. After all, there is no way that another can be completely responsible for your own happiness and expecting that seems to me to just be setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> I am not pretending that I have all the answers and that this has never happened to me. Of course it has. I think that most of us have gone through it in some way or another at some times in our lives. But as I got older (and possibly wiser) I have realized that ultimately, it is up to me to make decisions and do things that make me feel good about things and happy. And that formula has worked well. And I am content.
> 
> I always told my daughter "If you can make yourself happy, everything else around you will be a bonus and your life will be good." Usually I said these words to her as I saw her heart breaking when she was growing up as a teen. It is funny how we see things in our children that we didn't always see in ourselves. Maybe we were too close to the situation and in observing our children we are able to take a step back and look at things with more practicality. My kids have taught me a lot.
> 
> But now I am rambling . . .
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderfully productive day. We zipped through the allotted group of ornaments in what seemed like record time. I am finding that this production cutting has a great residual effect on my scroll saw ability - my accuracy and speed is really improving. I never fancied myself to be a speed cutter. I like intricate details and never really felt the need to hurry through the process.
> 
> But with 6000 pieces on the table to cut, you can imagine that speed is a definite benefit. But it can't be at the cost of accuracy. Above all, the pieces have to be dead on accurate. That is where my painting experience comes in handy. I know how frustrating it can be to get wooden pieces that are "off" and don't line up with the pattern. I was especially aware of this last year when I cut my skaters for the pond - being certain that every skate blade was right on. The same is true for these pieces. The little bumps for the hat bands or the curls for the ribbons need to be where they should be in order to make the painting go smoothly.
> 
> The repetition cutting is a good way to work on improving these skills. The movements become almost rhythmical as you do more and more pieces and before you know it, you are done. I don't find it boring at all. With the right music in the background, it is actually quite relaxing.
> 
> In the midst of our cutting yesterday, our front door opened and in walked Ellen and Bernie. Ellen had been to the dentist nearby and they thought they would just "stop in" to see our new furniture and to say hi. They haven't been here since our sprint makeover and wanted to see our new couch, bedroom set and computer stuff.
> 
> Why is it that when the house is clean no one comes over and as soon as it is a mess, everyone decides to stop in? Ellen - as I said before - is very 'particular' about things. Her place is always neat as a pin and she is always cleaning one thing or another. One of my favorite quotes from her is "I don't know why Bernie likes to work in that messy shop! It's so DUSTY there!" Ha!
> 
> I could only imagine what she was thinking as she walked in. As I mentioned before, when we cut like this, we remove all the excess stuff so that when clean up time comes, everything is easy and fast. With two saws going full speed for several hours, we do indeed acquire a fine layer of dust that needs to be attended. But a quick going over everything with the shop vac "monster" brings everything back to clean very quickly. In fact, I think our place is probably cleaner than most because of the constant cleaning and the lack of clutter. But seeing poor Ellen come in with her black pants was kind of pitiful because I didn't even want to let her sit down.
> 
> She said she didn't mind the mess at all and said "you are working!" but I know inside she must have been cringing. They only stayed about 15 or 20 minutes and then were on their way. I am surprised they didn't leave skid marks in the driveway when leaving.
> 
> We finished up and got the place tidy in no time. Even Pancakes was helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking of calling him "Inspector 23."
> 
> I am amazed at how he has grown up too. Only a couple of years ago, he would head for the hills at the sight of the vacuum. Now he just sits there and while sometimes he looks a bit annoyed, he doesn't feel that it is worth the effort to move. Yesterday as I was cutting, he curled up right next to me, completely fearless. He does however still have one nemesis to overcome - the compressor. While he is not quite as afraid of it as he used to be, he still leaves the room and sits on the top corner of the bed when we run it. He does walk rather than run though, and that is progress.
> 
> Well, it seems I am getting long winded here. (I know - that is nothing new!) There is work to be done and I need to get at it. It is great to see the pile of cut pieces growing. A couple of weeks ago I thought that 250 kits was a huge amount. I may have to take a picture of the 500 packed up just for comparison!
> 
> I will definitely have more information on the glue situation soon. I received a lot of feedback from the several places that this blog is posted and I am certainly going to follow up on it. It seems that we aren't the only ones having this problem and I want to pursue finding some answers to it after this order is complete.
> 
> It is raining out this morning, but I think we needed it. The river seemed quite low yesterday and it doesn't seem like we have had a lot of rain.
> 
> Happy Summer to you all! Have a wonderful day!


;D


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Glue Issues*

We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.

He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.

We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.

By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.

I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.

We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.

It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.

It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.

Have a great day.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


ever since the 'environment friendly' (and the economy)
went into overdrive
i have noticed that almost all finishing products have been 'improved'

seems that all chemical companies have cut back or changed 
their formulas to 'comply'
rendering them almost worthless

kind of like the new packaging
bigger wrapper more air less candy more money

i still use the old style contact cement
when i can find it
as the new water based ones just don't work worth a dammed

i use photo mount or 3m spray for some stuff
if applied to one side it can be removed withing a reasonable time
if repeatably sprayed to both surfaces
it is stuck for good (lacquer thinner will remove it)

hope you find what works for you
nothing like having a simple job
turn into a nightmare


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


We have seen the 3M stuff, but not here in our town. 

You are right in that a simple thing turned into a nightmare. I think Keith was ready to throw the can at the wall yesterday. I told him to try the other can and when he did - same thing.

Sometimes it is best to walk away and take a breath. He finished the day working on computers. 

I really hope that I can find something that is a good alternative. I don't know why they have to muck up something that worked. Probably to save two cents a can, too.  It is such a simple part of the job but an important one. Cutting the pieces while the pattern is flapping loose is not only aggravating, but dangerous. (That's how I got my boo boo!) I was too busy trying to hold the damn thing down and it caught my finger! But having it cemented on isn't good either - especially when cutting 6000 pieces. Can you imagine the time it would take to use mineral spirits to get the excess glue off? We already have a pile of some pieces where the 'splotches' of glue need to be removed. That alone is going to take a bit of extra, unanticipated time.

It just shouldn't be that way.

Poopie!

But for now, we have to just forge ahead. We are in the home stretch and hopefully today will be a good and productive day. I am sure there must be something that works out there. Now to just find it!

Have a good day yourself, David.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


Yup, poopie's the right word for it!

I hate it when stuff like that happens. Those are the kind of problems that really make me nuts. The ones somebody decided to create by changing something to save a penny a can.

Some people say, " If it ain't broke, don't fix it". My father used to say, "if it ain't broke, don't break it". Either one of them would have worked.

I would really lose it if I were in a remote place, as you are, that didn't have 50 stores nearby, where I could find a replacement product.

Well I'll bet that if you have any lawyers reading that you got cut due to a faulty can of glue, you'll being hearing from them. Or, if you let Elmers know, they'll be sending you some product. Maybe more glue that doesn't work.

Well, I hope everything else works for you guys, so you can stay on track.

Have fun,

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


Hi, Lee:
Don't forget I am a Chicago girl who grew up with 50 stores nearby! Lots of alternatives there. We almost made the trip to Yarmouth which would have killed half the day. Not to mention the gas money to get there and back!

I doubt that I would ever make good on the injury claim, but I KNOW that is the reason I got my finger in the mess. When the pieces hold one, I cruise through and hold the 10×10" pieces on the edge to 'steer' them. Most scrollers have experienced when the pattern loosens up and starts to flap. You just hold it down with your finger and move on. It is really difficult to take the piece out of the saw and realign it perfectly. But in this case, the spray wasn't working anyway so what would be the point.

I keep a roll of tape next to me so that on the bad pieces, I can apply that to help hold it down, but as you can imagine it really slows me down. It's better than another cut though.

I'll let everyone know how things go today. Hopefully, it won't be too bad and we will finish off at least.

Thanks as always for your input. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


Hi Sheila,
along with the roll of tape to reattach the pattern, I also have a pencil ready to use as a pattern hold down. I use the eraser end to avoid getting my finger too close to the blade.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


Good luck with the glue situation. Sounds like a pain in the "arse". Hope you get it worked out. Be safe


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


I am wondering if on of the seam rollers, that they use for wallpaper, would make a difference. I am thinking about getting one and trying on my next cut. Could not hurt.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


Hi Sheila,

Have you tried the sheets that come with adhesive on both sides? I believe they are used for attaching covers to school books, and have different grades of "grab"

I have used them on veneering when doing a marquetry project. Might work for you.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Glue Issues*
> 
> We had a small change of plans yesterday, and we wound up taking the day off from cutting the final set of pieces for our kits. Keith was still having a lot of trouble with the spray glue, and he had to take a bit of time to chase around to find an alternative. While he was doing that, I spent the day working on writing the final pattern packet.
> 
> He returned home after an hour or so and was unsuccessful in finding a feasible alternative to the Elmer's spray glue. I suppose that is one of the drawbacks of living in a small town. There were only a couple of places that would possibly have anything similar and unfortunately none of them did. The spray glues that the two local hardware stores carried were both permanent bond types and wouldn't do for our purposes.
> 
> We then got a call that my car was ready to be picked up. When we were returning from our day trip last week, Keith noticed that the oil pressure gauge was registering that there was no pressure. The needle was quite erratic, jumping from zero to about three quarters of the way up. Naturally we had to take it right in to our mechanic, who wasn't able to look at it until this week. The problem turned out to be a faulty gauge, which was a bit of a relief but still left me without a car for the week. I am happy to have it back again.
> 
> By the time we returned from getting the car and the other errands, it was a bit late to start cutting. Besides, Keith still had to apply all the patterns to the remaining 48 or so sets of boards that need to be cut. It was very frustrating for him to fight with that spray, and we will only find out today if the patterns would even hold. We had two brand new cans of spray glue here and both of them were the same in that they either spat out strings of glue or they sprayed a mist, which seemed to have little or no adhesive in it at all. We are planning to take what is left in the cans and bring them back to the store with the receipt. I doubt it will do any good though.
> 
> I still plan on talking to someone regarding the glue next week when things settle down, but for now we have to keep things moving. I am hoping that the glue will be sufficient for this group of cutting. At least the designs are simple and don't require a lot of intricate cutting.
> 
> We plan on cutting half of the 150 kits that are left today and finishing up on the cutting tomorrow. After that, the messiest part of the job is done. We still have to drill the pieces and package the kits, which will certainly take a couple more days. Our target for shipping is at the beginning of the week sometime, and while it would have been nice to see everything go out the door Monday or Tuesday, we will just have to see what will be. We both know we are doing our best and that is the most important thing.
> 
> It is good to see this order being done so quickly. It will also be good when it is done to be able to get on to other things and work on them. I will be very happy to finish my ornaments that I started to make so long ago. I can't believe how the weeks and days are flying by. But it is all good and all productive and it means that the business is moving in a positive direction.
> 
> It's Friday already and the close of another week. With summer just beginning, I am looking forward to some good days to come. In any case, I expect it to be a busy season.
> 
> Have a great day.


Hi, Lee - 
I heard the sheets work really well, but I wouldn't be able to use them on these pieces because of the cost. Even though we are stack cutting multiple layers, we still have applied the pattern to a couple hundred pieces of wood. The sheets are a bit too expensive for that. But I do hear that some scrollers really like them and I would think for more intricate designs, they would be nice.

I appreciate your input. It is good to hear about what has worked for others. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting There . . .*

We had a really good day cutting yesterday. One thing that I learned early on when doing a project was to do the most difficult parts of it first and save the easiest part for the end. That way, you tackle the most difficult parts when you are fresh and excited.

It wasn't as if cutting any of the pieces were difficult, but some of the shapes were certainly easier and quicker than others. Of the four different sets of pieces, the Christmas stockings were definitely the fastest ones to do, so we left them for last.

I also feel good about the way we divided our time on this project. We kept our cutting sessions to about five hours maximum per day (give or take.) That is a long time to be sitting in the same position at the scroll saw - especially several days in a row. While the cutting wasn't particularly difficult, it does require concentration no matter how simple and staying focused for any longer than that would have been pushing it.

I also liked the way we divided the cutting into 10" x 10" sheets. Each sheet had anywhere from 10 to 13 pieces on it and took between 12 and 20 minutes to cut, depending on the pieces. It was good to see each sheet completed and it gave me a sense of accomplishment every time I was done with one. Usually too I would stretch a bit then, get something to drink, run the shop vac over my work area, change the blade and have a fresh and clean working space before starting the next. Overall it kept things a bit neater and had a lot to do with my positive attitude throughout this project order.

Throughout most of the cutting, I used the Olson Size 3 Mach scroll saw blades. They were really great and zipped through the four layers of 1/8 birch plywood very quickly and cleanly. I changed the blade with each 10×10 pack that I cut, because I wanted the job to get done as soon as possible and didn't want to fool around with burning or breaking blades. I probably could have pushed the blades longer but at $2.89 per dozen (the price from the Wooden Teddy Bear at http://www.woodenteddybearonline.com) I figured my time was worth more than the aggravation of trying to stretch the blades longer than necessary.

For this final group of cutting (the Christmas stockings) since there were no sharp corners or edges on the pieces, I decided to try the Olson #5 reverse tooth blades to see how they would fare. This blade is slightly bigger than the #3 Mach blades and I wanted to see if they would cut even faster. I tried both the skip reverse tooth and the double reverse tooth blades and I found that I preferred the skip reverse tooth because it left a slightly smoother cut for the speed and thickness that I was going. I was also able to cut two of the 10" x 10" packs (which had 20 pieces total on them) without noticing the blade dragging very much. By the 20th piece though, I did notice that I had to slow down a little bit and that there was a slight bit of burning on the corners at times. This was a clear indication that it was time for me to change blades.

Both the Precision Ground Skip Reverse Tooth and Precision Ground Double Reverse Tooth blades were priced slightly higher at $3.89 per dozen, but given the fact that they were able to cut TWO sheets as well as the Mach blades cut through ONE, they could have been the better choice.

Here is a diagram of a Precision Ground Skip Tooth Blade:










And here is a diagram of a Precision Ground Double Tooth Blade:










The differences in these blades is that the skip tooth blades are supposed to be a bit more aggressive so that you are able to cut faster while the double tooth blades are suppose to offer a bit more control. I did find the skip tooth to be a bit quicker and that is why I wound up sticking with them on this particular project.

However, the only reason I was able to use these blades was because the designs were much simpler and using a #5 was possible. The smallest size that either of these Precision Ground blades are available is a #5, which is too big for the other pieces that I was cutting. I didn't have a Mach blade in a #5 to make a comparison, but I suspect that it would have performed equally well. I find the #3 Machs are one of the best blades I have come across, and I will be purchasing some in the #5 size in the future. Fortunately the #3 Machs are precise enough to do the other pieces, even with the sharp turns and corners. I even used them to cut four layers of my littler skaters last year and they were able to cut the skate blades through four layers of 1/8" plywood cleanly and with great precision. I wish they came in a size 2 though, as the #3's are the smallest that they are available.

Even though I have been cutting for over fifteen years now, I am still learning new things with every project that I make. I think that is one of the great things about woodworking - there is always a new challenge ahead.

Today we will be finishing up cutting the last of the 6000 pieces for this order. I can honestly say that I have enjoyed every minute of this project. While some people would roll their eyes at the thought of taking on such a large order, it has really been a lot of fun to do and I know it has improved my cutting skills quite a bit.

Next week when I finally get to cut out my bird cage ornaments, it will be an entirely different experience. It will be interesting to see how it will feel to be cutting precision pieces again and a great contrast to this simpler speed cutting that we have been doing.

I am printing the last 150 patterns out today and tomorrow too. As soon as I am finished cutting, I will begin stapling them and packaging up the patterns. Keith will begin drilling the hang holes in the 6000 ornaments while I work on the packaging. I expect to see this order go out the door either on Tuesday or Wednesday.

I think we are doing pretty well on this. Besides cutting the pieces, I have been working on the other articles and patterns for the magazine and also for the two Christmas kits. Now that they are finished, I can move on to some scroll saw patterns that I have in the works.

Keith has been still rebuilding his entire computer. Since he got the new case and components a couple of weeks ago, he has also purchased a new motherboard, hard drives, video card and memory. What started with purchasing a new heat sink cooler for his CPU has turned into an entire overhaul of his system. I smile as I say this because I can't help but think that NCIX (the company he is getting the components from) certainly knew what they were doing when they put that heat sink at a great low price. They probably lost some money on that one piece, but it caused a domino effect and they sold LOTS more parts as a result of it.

I don't think I mentioned too that now I am upgrading my computer, as I am getting many of the "run-off" components of Keith's old computer and using them myself. I suppose that is part of living with a high tech guy! I am inheriting Keith's old motherboard, as well as some hard drives and other things. We are, in essence building an entirely new computer for me (thankfully, my own investment is only a couple hundred dollars!) and we will use the left over parts of both of our computers as a back up computer to have here "just in case." Not really a bad idea.

All this week, Keith has been fine tuning his own computer and building mine. He has already copied about 95% of my things onto the 'new' one and I only need to transfer my monitor and I will be pretty good to go. Those of you who work frequently with computers know how long it can take to transfer setting and so forth and reorganize things so that you know your way around a new computer. By doing it this way, I will be absolutely certain everything is in place and backed up and where I want it before I transfer over and only after I am working on it for a while will we reformat the computer I am on right now, leaving it fresh and clean as a 'spare' for us.

This is especially important for us having our business.

The good thing is that I actually understand most of what he is doing. The more questions I ask, the more I learn about the technical side of things and while I don't have a great grasp on things like overclocking and some of the other things that Keith does, I do have a good amount of knowledge on the system and network in general and each time I rebuild or upgrade, I have a cleaner and more efficient system. And you know how I love organization! 

So it is off to the scroll saw for me! Hopefully, we will finish cutting early this afternoon and be able to start packing up this job to send it on its way. And then it is on to other things!

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today! Remember to take some time out to have some fun and do things that you love to do. Having fun is what most of us work for. And if what you are working on is fun for you, you certainly have it made!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pieces Cut - On to Packaging *

We finished cutting the pieces for the 500 kits yesterday. Everything went quite smoothly. It took us less than three hours to finish cutting the 80 kits that were remaining. Not too bad, I think.

Afterwards, we did a complete and thorough cleaning of everything. We vacuumed from the floor to the ceiling and everything in between. The whole process took about an additional half hour, which wasn't too bad considering.

We are now ready for our final stages of the projects. Nearly all the patterns are printed and all that is left is to drill the pieces and package them. Keith is going to do the drilling, and I will do the packaging. I really don't mind that part because it is nice to run a movie or something in the background while working.

Here is a picture of what we cut yesterday:










That is about 960 pieces. Our total cutting that we did in the past week was over 6000. These were by far the simplest to cut, and the job went quickly.

The rest of the day was spent working on the computers. I am on my new computer now and everything so far went very smoothly. I still have lots of work to do to set preferences for all the programs I need and to rearrange and organize everything so that I know how to get to it all. It is great to start our with a clean slate though and while I haven't had much time on it yet, it seems quite a bit faster.

With that said, I will keep things short today. I hope you all have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Pieces Cut - On to Packaging *
> 
> We finished cutting the pieces for the 500 kits yesterday. Everything went quite smoothly. It took us less than three hours to finish cutting the 80 kits that were remaining. Not too bad, I think.
> 
> Afterwards, we did a complete and thorough cleaning of everything. We vacuumed from the floor to the ceiling and everything in between. The whole process took about an additional half hour, which wasn't too bad considering.
> 
> We are now ready for our final stages of the projects. Nearly all the patterns are printed and all that is left is to drill the pieces and package them. Keith is going to do the drilling, and I will do the packaging. I really don't mind that part because it is nice to run a movie or something in the background while working.
> 
> Here is a picture of what we cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about 960 pieces. Our total cutting that we did in the past week was over 6000. These were by far the simplest to cut, and the job went quickly.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent working on the computers. I am on my new computer now and everything so far went very smoothly. I still have lots of work to do to set preferences for all the programs I need and to rearrange and organize everything so that I know how to get to it all. It is great to start our with a clean slate though and while I haven't had much time on it yet, it seems quite a bit faster.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short today. I hope you all have a nice Sunday.


That's a lotta stockings! Ya'll have a gr8 Sunday


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Pieces Cut - On to Packaging *
> 
> We finished cutting the pieces for the 500 kits yesterday. Everything went quite smoothly. It took us less than three hours to finish cutting the 80 kits that were remaining. Not too bad, I think.
> 
> Afterwards, we did a complete and thorough cleaning of everything. We vacuumed from the floor to the ceiling and everything in between. The whole process took about an additional half hour, which wasn't too bad considering.
> 
> We are now ready for our final stages of the projects. Nearly all the patterns are printed and all that is left is to drill the pieces and package them. Keith is going to do the drilling, and I will do the packaging. I really don't mind that part because it is nice to run a movie or something in the background while working.
> 
> Here is a picture of what we cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about 960 pieces. Our total cutting that we did in the past week was over 6000. These were by far the simplest to cut, and the job went quickly.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent working on the computers. I am on my new computer now and everything so far went very smoothly. I still have lots of work to do to set preferences for all the programs I need and to rearrange and organize everything so that I know how to get to it all. It is great to start our with a clean slate though and while I haven't had much time on it yet, it seems quite a bit faster.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short today. I hope you all have a nice Sunday.


how can there be any kind of fouls spirit around when your cutting what looks like santa's boots…you all have been really busy, glad you are at the tail end of this one, maybe you will get a small break before the next 500 kit order… don't blame me if you get one…in fact if you do, we can split the profits…lol…been really busy here, but im due for a huge slow down, Ive got a young man coming over here for the summer on Mondays and Tuesdays to teach him some wood working , and were building him a red cedar post bed….and Ive got a new box im working on, had lots of yard work to catch up on, and then i have another project ill share in a PM…you guys have a great week and i still have not heard of a new tool purchase yet…come on keith, your slippin…grizz


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Pieces Cut - On to Packaging *
> 
> We finished cutting the pieces for the 500 kits yesterday. Everything went quite smoothly. It took us less than three hours to finish cutting the 80 kits that were remaining. Not too bad, I think.
> 
> Afterwards, we did a complete and thorough cleaning of everything. We vacuumed from the floor to the ceiling and everything in between. The whole process took about an additional half hour, which wasn't too bad considering.
> 
> We are now ready for our final stages of the projects. Nearly all the patterns are printed and all that is left is to drill the pieces and package them. Keith is going to do the drilling, and I will do the packaging. I really don't mind that part because it is nice to run a movie or something in the background while working.
> 
> Here is a picture of what we cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about 960 pieces. Our total cutting that we did in the past week was over 6000. These were by far the simplest to cut, and the job went quickly.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent working on the computers. I am on my new computer now and everything so far went very smoothly. I still have lots of work to do to set preferences for all the programs I need and to rearrange and organize everything so that I know how to get to it all. It is great to start our with a clean slate though and while I haven't had much time on it yet, it seems quite a bit faster.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short today. I hope you all have a nice Sunday.


Tremendous cutting work. The expected outcome for this demands will be double in years to come. Therefore you need to employ a new method (automated CNC) or a press cutter. Good luck for more cutting to come and profit too. 
Take care,


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Step Forward . . .*

Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.

While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.

When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."

Hum . . .

Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.

Now I was beginning to wonder.

I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?

So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.

So I wasn't crazy.

My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.

Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.

Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.

This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.

I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.

However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:










I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.

After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.

I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.

It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.

I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.

The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.

I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.

So that's my story today.

So many details, so little time.

I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.

So let's start the new week on a good note.

Have a happy Monday!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


Wow, what a shame! Couldn't you just have printed a single "correction" sheet and included it in the packet????

*I* would have been OK with that if I were the customer…..... You could have just stated that color <xxx> was discontinued and should be replace with color <xxx> on instruction lines XX, XX and XX

Would have saved a bunch of work, I would think.

It is a good thing that you are a perfectionist though as EVERY pattern I've ever purchased from you was easy to read and accurate! 

Drive on!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


Well, Bob - I know I could have. Don't think for a minute I didn't consider it. I had this little 'angle' on one shoulder telling me to "do it right" and a 'devil' on my other telling me to "just add a sheet" like you said.

But these are the first printings of this pattern. Brand, spanking new. How could I in good conscience let them go out the door wrong?

Keith thought I should just throw out the whole pile and reprint them all. It would have cost under $50 to do so, but I just couldn't waste that much paper. I just couldn't.

I know that a lot of it is me. I do have some older patterns that have that color in it. After I talk to DecoArt today, I think that I am going to include a short note in the pattern that if they can't get the Viridian Green than the Black Forest Green is an acceptable substitute. That will save people from hunting for the unicorn.

Thanks for the nice support. (I think I needed a pat on the back today!) I know I will feel better when I see the boxes going out the door.

"From here on it's smooooooth sailing!" 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


I totally understand. If it is not right, then it is NOT RIGHT. Thanks for going the extra step - it will mean a lot to all who read this BLOG.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


Thank you too Jerrell. I really try to make things easy and correct. Yes, I do make mistakes, but not knowingly. When I do, I need to do the best thing to make them right, whatever that is.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


Jimenee! That woulda blown my mind. Sounds like you've made a good save out of it all. Way to go, Sheila. and, whew!! After all these are sent out, like Stumpy says, "sit back, have a cold one, cuz you deserve it"


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


We recently printed up invitations for a big VIP party and it went through the full hoops of proof readers. Printed them up.. a random helper walked into the room and said "What's up with the typo?"... so we printed them again - after they once again went through all the proofreading people-and managed to do it TWICE. Third time was the charm!

Mistakes happen, paper is pretty cheap


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


glad you got it fixed, i would have been temped to do as bob suggested, but in the end, it matters to you how you do it, and you are the one who has to answer for it all, and the buck stops with you, and also , ive known you long enough to know you would not have slept a wink if you had not changed it…lol….you would have laid there all night…lol…...and in the morning, redone it all…so when it comes to your work, you have to be happy with what you put out…things like this bother me as well…, so , all's well that ends well…have a great day…let me know when the new 500 order comes in…lol


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


Sheila,
You value most of your work, a mistake that has no solution will end up to a tiresome future… What I mean, just think of those who will call you or e-mail you if they will ask why the viridian been stop.. likewise those query will cost you some time and effort. Taking a risk is just counting the likelihood (now it is obvious that it would be high) and consequence (middle point as it will not make any damage on the art however too high on your side as it carries your name). Waste those errors and maintain the quality is the best action as for me.

Our company had destroyed 1000 calendars final printing whose design was not acceptable because it was so wrongly labeled. The whole picture of our company in that calendar was very damaging if it will be seen by clients.

Good luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Step Forward . . .*
> 
> Two steps back. Well, you all probably have heard the saying.
> 
> While we were forging ahead yesterday, I was finishing the last of my printing when I came across an error. I was doing the final proof reading for the last of the patterns before I printed out 150 copies and I was checking the item numbers of the DecoArt colors that I used for the project. I was sitting here at the computer and thought it would be easy just to type the number in the search box at the DecoArt website to make sure that I was using the correct number.
> 
> When I almost reached the end, on the second to last color (Viridian Green) I got the screen "no matches."
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> Good thing I was checking. I then typed in the name, and again got the "no match" screen for the paint colors.
> 
> Now I was beginning to wonder.
> 
> I went to my paints and pulled the bottle and I was, indeed using the correct one. Well, what was up with that?
> 
> So I went to the main page on the site and typed in Viridian Green to search the entire site and the color did come up on a transparency chart that DecoArt offered so that we would know approximately how transparent the paint was.
> 
> So I wasn't crazy.
> 
> My next step was to go to the Artist's Club site and see if they sold that color.
> 
> Nope. It wasn't there. Now I was getting sad.
> 
> Apparently, that color was discontinued and I must have missed that memo. I checked back on my emails and saw the two lists that were sent in 2008 and 2010 as to the discontinued colors and it wasn't on them. Yet - it wasn't anywhere to be found.
> 
> This not only meant that I needed to make a last minute change on my pattern, but also that as I looked at the pile of 150 - 18 page patterns sitting in front of me, I knew they were wrong. I certainly didn't want to introduce a new pattern which included an unavailable color.
> 
> I went to my paint and found a suitable alternative green (Black Forest Green) which would suffice as a substitute. While it was slightly less 'blue' than Viridian, it was a very close match and wouldn't affect the design very much as far as final outcome.
> 
> However, the stack of patterns that were printed and half stapled were wrong. The stack on the right is the pile of patterns that were wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Adobe InDesign program and fortunately they have a find/change feature where I could type 'Viridian Green' in the find box and could change it to 'Black Forest Green.' It appeared on six of the 18 pages of the pattern.
> 
> After changing it, and moving things around to make sure everything still fit properly, I then had the dilemma of what to do with the huge stack of patterns. Keith suggested I reprint them again, but I couldn't bring myself to throw the whole pile away. It was just too wasteful.
> 
> I decided to reprint the changed pages and replace them in the existing copies, which included unstapling about half of them (which was where I was at when I discovered the error) and re-collating them all.
> 
> It was quite a setback, especially when I was in the home stretch.
> 
> I finally finished getting to the point where everything is correct at around 10:30 last night. As you can imagine, I was really, really tired.
> 
> The final group of patterns is finishing up today, and I will begin packaging the kits. Keith was drilling the pieces for most of the day so everything now is ready to go.
> 
> I am going to talk to DecoArt today and find out when the color was discontinued, as I really don't know how I missed that. While it isn't a huge tragedy (no one died or anything like that) it was a rather big deal to me. I really don't want to steer customers in a direction where they are chasing their tails and while there are certainly workarounds, there was no way that I wanted to start out of the gate knowing that this color wasn't available.
> 
> So that's my story today.
> 
> So many details, so little time.
> 
> I am still smiling though, because it would have been much worse if I would have discovered the error AFTER everything was printed and out the door. At least at this point I could fix it and even though it took several hours to do so, I can once again be proud knowing that I am giving a good product.
> 
> So let's start the new week on a good note.
> 
> Have a happy Monday!


Thank you so much my dear friends! Roger, Lis, Bob, Bert - are all also wonderfully supportive. You are all right too. I think that to many of the people that order this pattern, it will be a first impression. They probably have never heard of me and this will be something that they will make a judgment of me and my work on. I just couldn't allow them to go out wrong.

I was really tired yesterday (Sunday) and fixing those patterns was like running through 2 feet of mud, but once they were all done, I felt better about everything and I knew that there would have been no other solution than to fix the error.

I did talk to DecoArt today and I will get into that more in tomorrow's blog, and the color is no longer available. There are probably residual bottles of it in the stores, but once it is gone, that's it. But I have come up with a plan for that and I think I feel comfortable with it.

I haven't had a lot of time on the computer this week. Between working and switching over to the new system that I am on I have been doing a tremendous amount of work. I have wanted to answer you all Bert and Bob and Roger but by the time I pack it in at night I just was beat. I hope you understand that. I do want to say however that I do appreciate your encouragement and support. It was nice to see the cheering on and hear your suggestions, even if I wasn't able to answer right away. I know I have a great support system here and I don't take that for granted.

I have one more day of really pushing it here and I should be done and the kits will go out the door on Wednesday. Then I can take a breath and be 'normal crazy/busy' and have some fun here visiting again.

I just wanted to say, you guys are all great. (((HUGS))) to you all! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*

I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.

Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.

I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.

I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.

The requirements included:
- Quality work. 
- Timely service.
- Specific finished size of pieces.
- A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.

This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.

Then the kicker came in:

The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.

It hit me like a ton of bricks.

I thought - "Wow!"

Then I thought it was a joke.

But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.

After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.

I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.

I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.

I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.

To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.

We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.

I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.

But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.

I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.

I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.

Have a wonderful day.

No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


dont have time to read this yet, gotta go see the doc, getting new shot in the ole back , thats been helping the grizzman have a life…so wish me well folks, send me your hugs sheila…ill comment after i get back and will let you know how things went…glad your project is over , ill chat with you soon…off we goooooooo!!


----------



## Scroller47

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Thanks for sharing. Until I started trying to do some patterns using a tutorial on another web site I don't think I realized how much time and effort goes into making a pattern. It was not easy work, at least not for me. I wouldn't do it for $10 an hour.
John


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


I would design a pattern for $10-- if that $10 was a royalty payment! 

I think a lot of non-creative types assume that we can just "draw up" things really quickly and swiftly, without any energy (emotional or physical) and perhaps even that it is just like "doodling".

I have been known to spend the better part of an entire week doing a design for my carvings… it's exhausting enough that I enjoy buying premade ones and playing with them because I don't want to design everything, all the time!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Yes I am reading, Sheila. I don't know what to think about this problem any more. I took my Snakes and Ladders box in to work to show a friend. A small crowd gathered. All were agreed that it was good and clever. Someone, thinking they were being generous, offered me £100 for it. As I said at the time it took me, design and build, about 150 hours to make that box. So I told him, thank you but I'm not working for £0.66 an hour for anyone. I'd rather burn it. *I* can make another.

I did a trade with another of the Guys at work. He is an artist. I made a Zee style box for a dice game he plays and he did me a painting. That is fair. With the exception of one person, who paid me a fair price for a box recently, most want the Moon on a stick and begrudge paying just the price of the stick.

I don't 'have a name' like the Lindleys of this world, who would get £1000 for a veneered union flag box. I won't ever make any decent money at this game. My vain hope is that in leaving my work to my wife, Sue she may be able to get something like a fair price for them when I'm gone.

I may sound pessimistic and glum. I prefer to say pragmatic.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Bob - I hope that things go well at the doc. I hope to talk to you in the next couple of days just to catch up! 

John and Lis - I know that you both appreciate the time and effort that goes into a making a good design. It isn't just something that "happens" without effort. I think anyone who ever had a poor pattern would understand that and how important careful planning is. It is the patterns that people don't have to think twice about that are the best. They are the ones that are done properly and take time to put together.

Martyn - I thought of you when I read this because you came to mind when I read the original post. I know that you have been offered ridiculously low sums of money for your beautiful boxes and it makes me angry. I also have been low-balled for some of my paintings and it isn't a good feeling. I have seen many fine creative people give up because when someone offers so little for what they make, they begin to believe that their creations are not worth anything either.

I also have done trades with different people and those are some of my favorite pieces. I believe that other artists do appreciate what goes into creating things and I really enjoy having some wonderful hand made pieces.

I would rather give my pieces to someone who appreciates it than get paid less than what it is worth. That is why I don't sell in shops anymore. I see the way that Keith is treated with his pens and I am very happy that I made that choice.

Thanks for the input everyone. Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Hi Sheila;

Your rant reminded me of a client of mine. This is going back thirty years or so, but it still makes me nuts to think about. This client was a doctor. He asked me to meet him at a building in center city Philadelphia. He said it needed to be renovated. So, we met at this place around 9:00 A.M. This was a four story building with 9 apartments in it. We went unit by unit discussing the existing conditions and potential design changes. This would be a major gut and rebuild from the basement to the roof.

After going through the entire building, which took about four hours, we were completing our conversation out in front of the building. Final thoughts on what he thought should be done to the exterior of this historic building. 
What he said next almost floored me. He asked to to go ahead and draw something up, meaning blueprints, and give him a price on the proposed work. If it was reasonable enough, he would go ahead and buy the building.

I can't repeat what I told him, but it boiled down to what I thought about him wasting my time on a building he didn't even own, and I would do as he requested for $100.00 an hour, if he would include the four hours I just spent with him.

You know, he got really angry with me. Wanted to know who I thought I was. After calling him every name in the book, I left him standing there.

So, thank you for reminding me about that! LOL

I have had many times over the years where I wondered if someone could really be that ignorant of somebody else's time and knowledge. Most times I do as you did. Just shake my head and do a slow boil on the inside.

Well, glad to hear your on the final stages of your project.

Lee


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Qte from Sheila … "I would rather give my pieces to someone who appreciates it than get paid less than what it is worth." 
The business world is the root cause why most of the designers (the best ones) are never heard but just from special friends. Copying, making a little changes and fabricating at low quality that could be sold for cheaper price are the regrets of designers… just like all of us believes that it is better to waste your work than be priced low. What we really believe is the value of our work should be priceless.

Last week (Saturday and Sunday), Abe, 9 year old daughter of Brenda (my wife's cousin) spending two weeks with us. They are from California. Abe is fond of Hello Kitty. To my own way, I made miniature bed, dining set, and a refrigator out of wood for her Hello Kitty collection. She was really happy but I was even more happier upon hearing my wife Agnes explained to Abe… "Those miniatures cannot be found anywhere and it is priceless because they are made and designed OUT OF LOVE!. This explain why we should be priceless. We work for love but not for business.

Keep it going.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Hi, Lee - I certainly do understand why you were quite upset with your client. I am glad that you called him on his disregard for your time and I think he had a lot of nerve to be the one to be angry. If someone wasted his time like that, I am sure they would have heard about it. That's what gets to me - people who think their own time is more valuable than others.

As I packed the kits today, I peeked in on my email a couple of times and I watched the conversation developing from the original post that teed me off. The responses ranged from some who thought that $20 an hour was "outlandish" to others who thought that $20 was "quite reasonable" for creative work. The conversation moved to how they could do it themselves using the free software and tutorials available online.

I thought to myself "knock yourselves out" and honestly wish them well. If they want to invest the time it takes to learn the process - more power to them.

As John said earlier in the replies - there is a bit more involved than meets the eye. I think that is true for most things in this world. Lots of us (myself included) see things and think "I can do that!" But when we try it for ourselves, more so than not it isn't always as easy as we first thought. It can be a very humbling experience.

Bert - I can see why Abe will cherish the Hello Kitty items you made her. Not only are they made with skill, but they are made with love and are a wonderful tie to you and her visit with you. That will be a priceless gift she will cherish.

I AM fortunate that I am able to make my living doing something I love. If it weren't for my wonderful customers' stories and friends that I have made through my business, I am sure that I wouldn't be doing it. I hear so much positive feedback from my customers, and I love to see pictures and read stories of how they used my patterns and made their own heirlooms. That drives me more than any amount of money ever could.

I always say that if I ever won the lottery or came into some money, I would still be doing exactly what I am doing now - except offering my patterns for free. It is fun to dream sometimes and Keith and I talk of what we would do with extra money and one of the things that is the top of the list would be to create a huge shop/learning center where people could come and learn to make things. It would be so much fun and it would be a place to share our craft with others and learn from them too. Even if it only exists on the pink cloud, it is fun to think about.

In the mean time, I do the best job I can and offer things at a fair price to my customers. I think they know I try my best and I am pleased that with all the free stuff available, they still come to us to buy patterns. That says a lot and shows me my effort isn't wasted.

Thank you all for the great support again. As always, it helps so much for us to have friends that truly appreciate us for what we do.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## KenFitz

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Many years ago while in the Navy, I had the privilidge of building a display coffee table for a shipmate who was retiring. We were on an island with no resources so I had to mail order the wood from Constantine and Sons in New York. At the time I think it cost somewhere around $75.00 for the wood and shipping. I spent about 40 hours fussing and fretting to make sure that I did the best job I could do for a deserving guy who had given 30 years in Navy service. I was not paid for my labor and certainly didn't want any pay. A collection among a number of shipmates covered the wood and shipping.

When the table was presented at the retirement party I was deluged with requests to build one for them. Not one person had a clue what was involved and the true cost of custom building something like that. I really didn't want to get into filling a bunch of orders for something that I really did out of friendship and respect for someone. When one woman pushed and pushed for a price I finally told her it would be $275. That was $75 for the wood and $200 for 40 hours labor. She went absolutely ballistic and called me greedy for trying to take advantage of her with such an absorbitant price. I really didn't want to built it for her anyway but that was a true education in what people are willing to pay for your efforts.

I've never been in the woodworking business, I've just done it as a hobby for just about 40 years now. I enjoy it tremendously and that experience cured me of ever wanting to sell any of my projects. Today I build shaker furniture and lots of shaker boxes that end up as gifts 99.9% of the time and the rest I keep lol. In reality I would rather give it away than haggle with those who don't have a clue.

My point in all of this is I admire all of you who have the patience to put up with the total BS and lack of respect for the products that you spend so much time on, by people who want to buy your efforts for pennies. I know that's the way it is, it's human nature. Not the good part of human nature. God bless you Sheila and all the rest of you who have make a living and put up with that from a few (I hope not many) of your customers. Good Luck.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Sheila,

I think you should respond to that request for a designer and let him know you could handle his request for designs-that you could agree to $10 per *copy *in quantities of 10,000 and up! Then you could go on to explain that your minimum quantity of any one design is 1,000 copies but the price would have to increase to $20 per copy! Maybe that could cause him to wake up!

We, too, give away our work because no one comprehends American custom-made vs. MADE IN CHINA. When someone asks either of us to make something, if we don't know them well enough to give it as a gift, we just say "no" rather than have them think we are trying to price-gouge.

One of the only ways a person can get paid a decent wage for art (if you don't have a famous name) is by having corporate clients. When I free-lanced graphic design 30 years ago, I could charge $35 an hour. The only woodworking project for which I was ever paid (less than 10 years ago) came out to about $2.00 per hour! I set the price myself before doing the project, knowing that I wouldn't make an hourly wage, but grateful to have the lumber cost covered and get paid for learning some new skills. Since then I've amassed a large enough to-do list for our own needs that I no longer consider outside work. We would rather live frugally on the money we saved for retirement than accept the stress of ungrateful customers.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thoughts From the Pink Cloud*
> 
> I woke up this morning knowing that by the time today is over, all the boxes will be packed full of the pattern kits that we have been working so hard on this past week and a half. That is a good feeling.
> 
> Somehow this job seemed to take longer than that. Not because it was any more difficult, but I think it was because in between cutting and packing boxes, I was also writing up the pattern packets. Most nights I wouldn't even begin that part until after spending the day cutting. By that time, I was rather tired and should have been spending the time winding down instead of gearing up and being sharp enough to write instructions. I have already decided that I will try not to allow myself to be in that position again if I can help it. The next time, if I am not ready I will wait until the following catalog deadline and let the cards fall as they may. I think that is a healthier way to do things.
> 
> I love hearing how some people view designers. Not only scroll saw pattern designers, but all designers in general. It appears that many people look upon us as if we are doing this on the side as an afterthought and have little regard for what it takes to create a good design.
> 
> I bring this subject up because in the midst of the past week of working the long hours that I have worked, I came across a post on one of the forums that stood out to me. It was posted in the form of a 'want ad' where someone was seeking the services of a designer to design scroll saw patterns so that he could make the projects and sell them for a profit at shows and to shops. The ad clearly stated what 'criteria' was required of all who 'applied' for the job. Everything was stated in a very professional manner, and very up front.
> 
> The requirements included:
> - Quality work.
> - Timely service.
> - Specific finished size of pieces.
> - A request to send samples of work first before a commitment was made.
> 
> This all sounded reasonable to me. And professional. It sounded like the person was serious about finding a good, quality designer.
> 
> Then the kicker came in:
> 
> The 'starting pay' would be $10 per pattern.
> 
> It hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> I thought - "Wow!"
> 
> Then I thought it was a joke.
> 
> But it wasn't and as I re-read the post, it became clear to me that the poster was dead serious. I just sat here and shook my head.
> 
> After I got over the shock of what I just read, my first inkling was to post a caustic or sarcastic response. But those of you who know me know that I am not like that. I decided to do what I usually do and just watch and see what came of the offer, and stay out of it.
> 
> I suppose by writing about it here today, you figured out that I still think about it. In fact, I surprise myself at how much it bothered me. After all, I spend a bit of time online and I have grown what I believe is quite a thick skin to things that are said on the internet and I usually don't allow them to get to me. But I think the combination of my own exhaustion from working so hard the past weeks and trying to go above and beyond to make a good product and then seeing how designers in general are viewed (and artists too, for that matter - are you reading Martyn?) really made me feel kind of bad. There are just times when we feel as if we are continually fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> I am not only speaking for myself, but for the many, many designers and artists that I know that are struggling to market their talents and get a fair price for them. And get the respect they deserve for their time, education and talent. I know of very few (if any) designers that are getting rich from their talents. The ones that are making it are in that position only because of a pure, deep love of what they do and endless hours spent on creating. This includes not only the designers, pattern makers, and artists, but also the people who buy the patterns and spend the many hours creating the beautiful things that they make. We all know the true artisans are those who do it for love, not for the money. I have yet to meet a successful crafts person who is in that field for the money. It is because of their love of beauty and creativity that they continue, and unfortunately at times they tend to undersell their talents because they love what they do so much that they compromise themselves in order to continue. This has set a dangerous precedence among artists of all nature and as a result of that, they devalue not only themselves, but their talents too.
> 
> I realize that this has been going on since the beginning of time, but it still doesn't mean that it is right. Why, I wonder, does liking what you do mean that you have to undersell yourself to be successful? Shouldn't it be the opposite? Shouldn't your work be valued more because of your love of what you are doing, which usually leads to better workmanship and quality? Maybe in a perfect world (or on a pink cloud) that is how it is.
> 
> To me, $10 for a custom pattern is insulting. Especially given the aforementioned criteria. Even at a low wage of $20 per hour (which I don't think is insane considering the cost of education and learning the computer programs, equipment and program cost, and all the other things that should be considered) that $10 per pattern would mean that you needed to crank out a custom pattern in 30 minutes or less to even realize that wage. Any designer who has had any experience at all will tell you that meeting that criteria would be impossible.
> 
> We pay doctors for their education. Lawyers, too. Mechanics for our car earn a decent wage. Why is it that our services as a designer or artist don't qualify for a fair price? Not a 'getting rich' price. Just fair. I wanted to ask the poster if he would be willing to work for the wages he is offering at the criteria he suggests. I suspect not.
> 
> I tried my best to ignore this post and not make my blog here a platform for me to rant. But heck, I work hard and I know a lot of wonderfully talented people (designers and artists and crafters alike) and it sickens me when I see how they are continually demoralized by people who don't give them credit for the talents, education and work that they put into their love of creating. I think they are worth much more than they sometimes give themselves credit for. There are many wonderful designers that even give their designs away for free. They are wonderfully talented and by their own choice they are in the position to offer their services because of their love of creating. I have a great deal of respect for them and think that they help make our industry grown and help people who otherwise not be able to afford patterns.
> 
> But putting this out there and offering so little for services is something that is very sad. It exemplifies how some look on us as designers, artists and craftspeople. And I had to mention it.
> 
> I will get off of my soap box now, as I had my say. While I know that I will not change anything with my rant, I hope that in the end, I will awaken your awareness to this issue.
> 
> I am going to spend my day packaging up my patterns and kits, knowing in my heart that I did the best job I could in creating them and grateful that the time and care I put into them will be appreciated by many.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. - Oscar Wilde


Some people just aren't ever going to understand, L/W. As I looked in on the conversation yesterday and saw the replies, there was a definite division of those who looked at the request as 'reasonable' and those who thought it was appalling that someone would ask for $20 an hour. (And remember - that is assuming that they could crank out a QUALITY pattern in a matter of 1/2 an hour!) The older I get (or more experienced, or both) the more I see that there is just no reasoning with people like that. The best thing I could do is RUN away from it and not be tempted to do the job.

When I first moved to Canada, I had some dear friends who did my printing for me. Since shipping was a large cost in time and money, I left my large photocopier there and they printed my orders and got them mailed out (this was when my wholesale companies still had me doing my own printing.) Before they took on the task, the husband (who is also a good friend) used to constantly kid me because I had a "shipping and handling" charge on the patterns. The charge was modest, but he said that the "handling" charge was just a way for me to make more money. He didn't say this in a mean manner, but as a kidding one and we would have some spirited discussions as to what the "handling" part entailed (printing time, packaging, re-sending if lost, time to go to the post office, etc.)

After a while of them printing and shipping the order, he began to understand the amount of time and energy it took to get the orders ready to go out the door, ship them and have them in the customer's hands. He actually told me that I wasn't charging enough.

I have learned that until we do the others' job, I refrain from passing judgment. While someone who is experienced can make something look "easy", usually it is only because of years of training and learning skills that they are able to do so. My job looks easy to many, but it is only through experience that I can make it do so. The older I get, the more relaxed I get about not worrying so much if others want cheaper or free. I know when Keith and I send out patterns that they are complete and tested patterns. There may be an error in there once in a while, but if there is, it isn't because we didn't proof read as well as send it out to be checked and usually it is a minor one because of this.

Our customers know the difference between good and poor patterns and they don't mind paying for them. We try to keep our pattern prices as low as we can and in comparing to what is out there, I do think we succeed.

Keith worries more than me about how many free patterns are available and how that effects our business. It isn't that I am arrogant, or I don't care, but I do feel that all I can do is offer the best products I can and people will feel they are worth it and buy them. I can't and won't compete with "free" and I can't and won't under value my services just to keep working. There is no way to stay in business like that and I have seen too many fall before me to know that just doesn't work.

We live in modest means. We don't spend what we don't have. I am proud of that. I would rather have less and do a job I love than stress myself out by having loads of debt and having to make "x" amount. Besides, I don't think I can work any more hours than I do. They just aren't there. If I want more out of life (a big, fancy house, vacations, etc.) I would have to find a different vocation. But I am truly happy with what I have.

I know this isn't the life for everyone. But it suits me fine. But if I sold myself short and didn't request a fair wage for my work, I would be in debt and out of business before you could blink an eye. And the bottom line is that I would hate to see anyone else - especially someone with talent - sell themselves short too.

Thank you again for your thoughts, L/W

 Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Recovery *

It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.

Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.

I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.

Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.

In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.

Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.

So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:










It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


Enjoy!

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


Well done. You're getting good at this.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


Thanks guys! Yes, it is getting into somewhat of a routine. I think what made this harder for me was that I had to write the packets too. When I submit the next design, I will be certain the packets are already done before doing so and I am ready to go on the order. Cutting all day and writing afterward was not really fun. Cutting all day and having time to catch up on emails or relax in the evening will work much better and be much less stress. But all is done now and I feel great about it!  Thanks for the friendship and support.

Sheila


----------



## EllenPhillips

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


I just enjoy reading this blog. Awesome! I think; watching TV is part of many people's relaxation but be discerning about what you watch. Why not peruse the listings while you drink your water or juice to see if there is anything you really want to watch rather than settling down with the remote control. If there isn't anything compelling to watch, you can spend the time doing something completely different from pampering yourself to reading a book or calling a friend you haven't spoken to in ages. Mercruiser Parts


----------



## ssnvet

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


Love the cat pic…. sending link to my wife, as we often declare that the best life to be lived on the planet is to be one of her spoiled cats. :^)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


I saw this picture on my internet 'travels' and unfortunately, I didn't see who to credit it to. I thought it was funny and appropriate for the day! Enjoy! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery *
> 
> It's all done and ready to go out the door. At approximately 9:30 last night I packed the last kit up and I have six 25 lb. boxes ready to be picked up by Purolator to begin their travel to the distribution center. I think every part of my body ached as I zipped the last zip lock bag closed, but I felt a wonderful sense of accomplishment and relief. We were finally finished.
> 
> Keith was tired too. He helped me pack all day, even though I was going to do it by myself. He insisted because he said he couldn't sit by and do other things while I was still working on the project that we were doing together. I had really expected that I would be packaging by myself. But after the re-printing of the one set of patterns set me back a bit, I felt I was behind schedule, even though I really was not. He said that we are a team and I felt great knowing that he was someone who I could count on. Without his help, I would have certainly not finished until the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness for his help.
> 
> I look around at my house today and it is quite messy. Everything needs to be cleaned and put back into order. I don't mind though because it will be relaxing and fun to do so. It won't take the entire day unless I decide to take the entire day on it, and it will be something that will lift my spirits and restore order to my life.
> 
> Living in a small place allows little room for clutter. A small amount of excess can quickly fill up the space and make it messy and disorganized. In looking around, the bulk of the 'mess' is empty boxes and extra pieces from cutting that need to find a good home. Since the printed patterns are all packed away, there are actually several empty shelves which can be used to store things. There is also room now for the almost 250 10" x 10" wood pieces that have been sitting in the back of Keith's car for over a week. I want to move them into the house here so they are handy when we have time to sand them and prep them for the next order, perhaps getting a little ahead of the game. We have the perfect place in our kitchen for them where they are close by but out of the way and out of sight. That is where we kept the pieces as we cut. But now that they are gone, the space is empty.
> 
> In addition, I need to do my book work as well as clean through my emails. As I look this morning, my email box is quite full and my receipt envelope is full too. I need to record everything and keep up with the paperwork that has been sorely neglected for the past couple of weeks while working on this.
> 
> Finally, I still need to do a bit of fine tuning on my new computer. While the transition from the old one to the new one went rather smoothly, I still have to organize many files and once again do a backup. I have taken on a project of re-tagging my 8000 or so music files so that they are all tagged in the same way. When I came here from the US, I had brought almost 500 cd's and since then I have ripped them all to my computer. I didn't know about tagging and such as I do now and they are quite messy in their information and not consistent. It is an ongoing project of mine to spend a little time each evening to go through the list of folders and rename, refile and re tag albums, artists, songs, genre, etc., so that I can do efficient searches and find music that I want easily. It may take me several months to complete, but when it is done, it will be awesome.
> 
> So today is what I call a 'day off'. While many of you may not see it as such, it is considered as much for me. It is quite cool and overcast, so I will not be heading to the beach today, but that doesn't mean it isn't in the cards for the near future. We all have our ideas of what is relaxing for us, and getting things back in order will certainly be so for me. While I may still seem busy on the outside, the emotional freedom I am feeling right now makes me feel like this on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day! I hope you enjoy yours too!


Thnx for the reminder of the music organization Sheila…...... Now I have another "ta-do" thing ta-do… LOL Really tho, I also need to get my music together. Music makes the world go round, right? Enjoy your day off.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Rest*

Just one more day.

I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.

Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.

I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.

OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.

Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.

We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .

Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.

I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.

I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.

I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.

Have a good one.

"Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


take another day sheila
the answer will come to you


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


its really funny how things just happen, i too talked to my good friend and we caught up for awhile, then i did the best thing i can do for a friend, i sent them a recipe for some fantastic biscuits…as i know that will add a smile, especially if peach jam is added…....taking several days off to recharge things is really the best treatment, the body needs it and so does the mind….so enjoy it sheila…....ive got things to get to in the shop , so will see ya in the morning huh…right now i have an appointment with another small batch of biscuits…and peach jam…..then i shall go work on making some sawdust….tell keith i said hello, oh i did see some new missiles being launched yesterday…there had some funky kind os patch on the side…i think it said from Canada with love…they were moving so fast there were flames coming off the noses….that should make someone happy….....an insider there…....lol…....grizz


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


Funny that you say that about the weekends. I've always thought, whoever came up with the solution of M-F as a workweek, and Sat & Sun, the weekend, had it backwords…... hahaha


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


Thanks to both of you! It has been a long while since I really rested. I need it I think. At 6pm last night I was still tired. Sometimes we gotta know when to say when!

Biscuits!! YES!!! That is the plan for the day! I'll let you know how I do with them. It was good to talk and yes, the rockets are firing up here. 

David - I still smile every time I read your tag line. Gotta love the "Quayle-isms!"

And Roger - I can see by your avitar that weekends are a cause you believe in! Sounds like a great plan!

You guys have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


well we had a change in plans…you do the biscuits, im doing fresh whole wheat bluberry pancakes…yes please make sure you cat is still there, i could have messed up with the ingredients …lol…just picked the blueberries about 2 weeks ago, i flash freeze them…there mighty fine…have a great day there….bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


But . . . .

WE got some fresh blueberries last night! No kidding! I would take a picture and show you but Coco ate the camera cable again (well - she flossed her teeth on it anyway!) I spent about an hour this morning splicing tiny wires together (again!) and while it works, if I move it a certain way, it won't.  I found one on Amazon for $7 shipped to Canada, so that is good. Even though it takes a week or so. NAUGHTY COCO!!! 

Anyway . . . biscuits and pancakes and blueberries and peaches . . . I think any combination of the aforementioned would be good, don't you??? 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


yes, its a winning way either way you go, mine were fantastic, and how neat, you have fresh blueberrys…now try the recipe, and you will be converted…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


Enjoy. You've earned it.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


Im glad to hear that not another deadline at hand…. you deserve a weekend off.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Rest*
> 
> Just one more day.
> 
> I think it is going to take just one more day of recovery before I feel like I am working in full swing again. I don't think that is a bad idea, because the entire company (both of us!) and the customers alike will benefit from it most.
> 
> Yesterday when we were driving home from Yarmouth I was thinking that I was beginning to understand why weekends are two days long instead of one. One day is certainly not long enough to recover from the week's work and catch up on everything we need to do. At least not for me and not at this moment.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I was in super slow motion. It has been a long, long time since I was able to just do what I wanted to do without any ill effects. And to be honest with you all, I did very little of anything productive.
> 
> OK - I did some half-focused straightening up of the place, but nothing major. I called one of my dear friends and took a half-hour to just talk and catch up, and that was nice. Then we took off to Yarmouth for a nice meal and nothing in particular for a couple of hours. Just to get away.
> 
> Unlike the trip to New Minus a couple of weeks ago, this trip really had no purpose. There was nothing that needed to be done and it didn't involve work in the least bit. It was just somewhere to go for a couple of hours.
> 
> We drove along the shore and took the longer way. It was nice to see the countryside and the sheep and cattle along the way, with the ocean on the other side. It was a bit windy and cool, and there was no stopping at the beach, but I know those days will come soon and I will hopefully spend at least one or two there this summer. We'll see . . .
> 
> Nothing particularly noteworthy occurred, so there is little for me to document. Perhaps that I didn't do anything at all is news in itself. For me that is rather odd.
> 
> I feel good today and I am slowly getting things done. Rather than rush back into things, I want to take one more day to go at an easy pace and see what I will accomplish, keeping my own expectations low.
> 
> I really need this short rest. I know that taking it easy for a day or two will pay off greatly in the future. I have many nice ideas for designs and I will be working toward them again soon. But without this time off, I don't think they will come easily.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. I know I will enjoy mine. I am beginning to think ahead to what is next and instead of feeling overwhelmed about it, I am feeling rather excited. That is where I want to be.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "Sometimes the most urgent thing you can possibly do is take a complete rest" - Ashleigh Brilliant


It was a good day. I didn't get to make biscuits but I hope to tomorrow. It felt good to get a real break. I feel like I will be ready to face the world with a smile tomorrow. I have some great things planned and I can't wait to get at them. The time off did me much good.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cherries Jubilee*

While a good rest was very much welcome and needed, it is always good to get back to being productive. It had been quite a while since I so shamelessly took the day on with such unfocused abandon. While I don't see it becoming a habit with me, it was fun for the moment and did wonders for not only my physical being, but also my mental attitude.

I am (somewhat) happy to report that the house here is still a tad messy, my music files are still for the most part in some state of disarray, and the piles of wood are still sitting on the back seat of Keith's car. And while I did fill the orders from the site that came in through my email, for the most part, I spent the day "putzing around" and getting myself into some minor trouble on Facebook for having the audacity to express an opinion on my own timeline. It was a fun day.

When I used to work in downtown Chicago, at lunchtime we would sometimes take a walk to the river near Union Station and just 'people watch.' It was fun to just observe people hurrying by, focused on their own thoughts and purpose. I think you can tell a lot about people by observing and while many of us feel that we need to engage with others in order to get to know them, sometimes watching silently is equally, if not more effective.

Now days (that phrase makes me sound old!) we have the internet and places like Facebook to observe people and see what is on their mind. It can be an interesting and very educational experience if you approach it in the proper way. Because of the large scope of activity from so many people, I find that it is reality TV at its best (or worst, if you choose to look at it that way) as people from all corners of the globe share in formation about their day and feed it into one forum.

Now I know that many of you don't even like Facebook. Some feel that it is intrusive and a venue for people to force their religious and political beliefs on others and a place where your own personal lives are exploited. That can be true, but the thing I like about Facebook is that it gives you the power to control what information is shared and with whom, and also the ability to only see what you want to see. It just takes a little work on our own part to do so and a bit of self-education.

I use the phrase 'knowledge is power' on my tag line and I have for as long as I have been here on the internet. I like it because it applies to so many aspects in our lives. Our best defense against being victim is to educate ourselves as best as we can. That empowers us to make good, intelligent decisions and it also helps us take responsibility for our own actions - something that I very much believe we should do.

While Facebook has its down sides, I find that they are definitely outweighed by the good things. It allows connections with people on an daily basis that otherwise wouldn't be possible in another venue. When using it, we are able to peek into the lives of others and learn about them and interact with them at will and keep 'in touch.' I think this is positive.

There are those who frown on social sites such as Facebook as an invasion of privacy. I suppose I do understand why they can think this way, but I have found that by following one simple rule, this invasion can be easily avoided:

"Don't type anything into the computer that you wouldn't place on a billboard."

It is truly as simple as that. The only way that "the internet" is going to steal your information is if you provide it. I have learned long ago that anything that I say, or any information that I provide while online is subject to the eyes of the public - no matter how 'private' the sites I visit are.

You may think that by my writing here every day that I have little concern for my privacy. However, that is not at all the case. While you all know quite a bit about me from reading these pages every day and hearing about the day to day events in my life, there are many things that I like to keep private, and do so by not sharing them on the computer. What I share here is my choice and I am in control of what is said. It's that easy.

While I had fun taking more time than usual to observe things yesterday, I am happy that I don't do that every day. My friend Cari used to say indulgences such as that were like eating Cherries Jubilee (one of her favorite desserts!) You can only eat so much and when you had enough - then you need to leave it alone for a while before you want more.










So with that said, I have had my fill of Cherries Jubilee. I am full and ready to do something productive. The rest did me good and I feel like moving in a positive direction again. I have several new designs that I have been thinking about, as well as some that I had started working on prior to these orders. I have a site update to do and some new catalog deadlines in a couple of weeks that I need to be ready for. And I need to go back to the gym. I have been absent from there for almost two weeks now because I simply did not have the time and it is time that I make it a priority again so I can feel strong and healthy.

I look forward to what is ahead. I can only think that it is something good. I feel that way because I have a preview in my mind as to the new things I will be creating and I am happy about all of them. It will be fun and exciting to see them come to be and I will be pleased to share the experiences here with everyone. Hopefully along the way we will get to know each other better and perhaps learn a bit from each other too. That would be nice.

Have a wonderful day today!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> While a good rest was very much welcome and needed, it is always good to get back to being productive. It had been quite a while since I so shamelessly took the day on with such unfocused abandon. While I don't see it becoming a habit with me, it was fun for the moment and did wonders for not only my physical being, but also my mental attitude.
> 
> I am (somewhat) happy to report that the house here is still a tad messy, my music files are still for the most part in some state of disarray, and the piles of wood are still sitting on the back seat of Keith's car. And while I did fill the orders from the site that came in through my email, for the most part, I spent the day "putzing around" and getting myself into some minor trouble on Facebook for having the audacity to express an opinion on my own timeline. It was a fun day.
> 
> When I used to work in downtown Chicago, at lunchtime we would sometimes take a walk to the river near Union Station and just 'people watch.' It was fun to just observe people hurrying by, focused on their own thoughts and purpose. I think you can tell a lot about people by observing and while many of us feel that we need to engage with others in order to get to know them, sometimes watching silently is equally, if not more effective.
> 
> Now days (that phrase makes me sound old!) we have the internet and places like Facebook to observe people and see what is on their mind. It can be an interesting and very educational experience if you approach it in the proper way. Because of the large scope of activity from so many people, I find that it is reality TV at its best (or worst, if you choose to look at it that way) as people from all corners of the globe share in formation about their day and feed it into one forum.
> 
> Now I know that many of you don't even like Facebook. Some feel that it is intrusive and a venue for people to force their religious and political beliefs on others and a place where your own personal lives are exploited. That can be true, but the thing I like about Facebook is that it gives you the power to control what information is shared and with whom, and also the ability to only see what you want to see. It just takes a little work on our own part to do so and a bit of self-education.
> 
> I use the phrase 'knowledge is power' on my tag line and I have for as long as I have been here on the internet. I like it because it applies to so many aspects in our lives. Our best defense against being victim is to educate ourselves as best as we can. That empowers us to make good, intelligent decisions and it also helps us take responsibility for our own actions - something that I very much believe we should do.
> 
> While Facebook has its down sides, I find that they are definitely outweighed by the good things. It allows connections with people on an daily basis that otherwise wouldn't be possible in another venue. When using it, we are able to peek into the lives of others and learn about them and interact with them at will and keep 'in touch.' I think this is positive.
> 
> There are those who frown on social sites such as Facebook as an invasion of privacy. I suppose I do understand why they can think this way, but I have found that by following one simple rule, this invasion can be easily avoided:
> 
> "Don't type anything into the computer that you wouldn't place on a billboard."
> 
> It is truly as simple as that. The only way that "the internet" is going to steal your information is if you provide it. I have learned long ago that anything that I say, or any information that I provide while online is subject to the eyes of the public - no matter how 'private' the sites I visit are.
> 
> You may think that by my writing here every day that I have little concern for my privacy. However, that is not at all the case. While you all know quite a bit about me from reading these pages every day and hearing about the day to day events in my life, there are many things that I like to keep private, and do so by not sharing them on the computer. What I share here is my choice and I am in control of what is said. It's that easy.
> 
> While I had fun taking more time than usual to observe things yesterday, I am happy that I don't do that every day. My friend Cari used to say indulgences such as that were like eating Cherries Jubilee (one of her favorite desserts!) You can only eat so much and when you had enough - then you need to leave it alone for a while before you want more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that said, I have had my fill of Cherries Jubilee. I am full and ready to do something productive. The rest did me good and I feel like moving in a positive direction again. I have several new designs that I have been thinking about, as well as some that I had started working on prior to these orders. I have a site update to do and some new catalog deadlines in a couple of weeks that I need to be ready for. And I need to go back to the gym. I have been absent from there for almost two weeks now because I simply did not have the time and it is time that I make it a priority again so I can feel strong and healthy.
> 
> I look forward to what is ahead. I can only think that it is something good. I feel that way because I have a preview in my mind as to the new things I will be creating and I am happy about all of them. It will be fun and exciting to see them come to be and I will be pleased to share the experiences here with everyone. Hopefully along the way we will get to know each other better and perhaps learn a bit from each other too. That would be nice.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today!


Thanks Sheila

I hope that you also have a wonderful day

Smell the coffee then the flowers 

I also enjoy facebook and it has kept me in touch

with some LJ's who no longer post.

It is quite amazing how a picture of my kids

wedding lets a friend see another part of our lives

Where else can you announce that your wee girl

is expecting puppies. Well I guess LJ's as I've just done

We enjoy your day in the life, you both seem to have

a similair life ethic as us.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*

I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.

Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.

Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.

So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.

First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.

Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.

While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.

And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.

These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.










For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.

I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.

As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Well put, Sheila. These economical times are ruff, and the cost of things are high. There are way lots o "variables" to consider. Some understand, some don't. That's just the way it is, I guess. I was told for a "ballpark" price to take what you have vested, (materials, time, etc.) multiply by 2, and that should give you a starting point to sell. Sounds logical to me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi, Roger! That is a good general formula for people to use. Sometimes when people like to do things, they price their work especially low. I think they feel if they can sell something - even at a low price- they can justify making more. We ALL do that from time to time. It works better for the hobbiest though than for the professional who is trying to make a living. I know that I have fallen into that trap many times. My accountant used to say that I was 'tying dollar bills to the items as I sent them out the door!' But that was at a time when I wasn't making a living at it. Thanks for your input on the subject, as I am sure it will help others.

I hope you have a good weekend and have some FUN!! (HEY - I see you are out of your hammock!! What is that all about? Kind of makes us think you are working really hard! And on a WEEKEND!) 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi Sheila;

You're right about how difficult it is to give advice on how to price something. There really is no right answer.

It has to be based on what the person needs to get out of it, and whart the market will bear. In crafts, a person might spend 4 hours to make something, and spend $20.00 on materials, but the public is only willing to pay $30.00 for the completed item. The seller gets insulted when offered such a low price, and the potential buy gets angry that the seller tried to "take" them with a price higher than that. It's a no win situation.

If a person needded to make a living at it, and wanted $30.00 an hour for their time, that craft item would need to sell for no less than $140.00, and that's without profit and overhead. But someone doing it for fun, and just looking to cover their material costs, might be thrilled with $30.00. So, both prices are "right".

That's kind of why I would rather do big complicated and expensive stuff. Their aren't people doing it as a hobby, and have no overhead trying to compete with me.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi Shelia, as I may have menchioned before, I belong to a group of about 90 crafters who sell their product in a local craft store. Some very experienced and others just starting out. I have taken on the projects of newsletters (both to crafters and customers), general shops update news, and educational information. I forwarded part of this information to them. This is good information for all to read and even if you pick up just a small idea to consiider, well it was worth it.

On a personal side I am searching for other ways to sell my products. Spending lots of time in consideration and study. Not sure wher this is headed but we will see.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


I find that that is why I like designing too, Lee. I am, in essence selling paper and my knowledge and artistic ability. I do the instructions once and then I am done. Time wise it doesn't drain me. Granted there are some designs that don't sell well, and they are more expensive "per design" than I could afford to do on a regular basis. But after years and years of experience, I am able to make better judgments and it helps me make a better decision as to what I will spend my time on. Now that isn't to say that I hit a home run every time. I still am learning and there are still some designs that are bombs (I'll never tell which ones!  ) Bottom line, there is no quick answer for any of this and much has to do with personal experience and learning things by trial and error.

Thanks as always for your thoughts! You have a fun weekend too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi, Jerrell - You must have been posting while I was writing the above answer.  It is a subject that needs some more attention, as I have been receiving many requests for this type of information. Keith just informed me that Janette Square (of http://www.square-designs.com/) wrote a great article in the August 2012 issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine called "The Business of Scrolling" which addresses many of the issues discussed here. It offers a lot of great advice on this area and is a very well-written and comprehensive article. 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi Shelia - YES I have read both of Janette articles and have E-Mailed her on this subject.

And LEE - O did you hit a good point. Pricing as you said is so subjective. I hate the articles that give that "FORMULA" for pricing. Does not really work in our area, in my opinion.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


That was why it was so difficult for me to answer that customer. She gave me a list of items and wanted me to price them for her. I would hate to tell her something and then have nothing sell. There was no way I could ever give her a fair answer. I had some customers who sold my Forest Leaf plaques for $85 each and others who couldn't get $20 for one. It is really difficult to do for someone else.

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


One thing you can not tell easily without handling the item is the level of craftsmanship in the item. The person
who got $85 for the plaques could have a great level of artistry and talent, and the other may have been 
mediocre, or it could be reversed and the buyers were not interested. Just too many factors. Guess I will just
go play in my shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Yes, Gus. It is a really hard thing to guess. I think it has to be decided on an individual basis for sure.

I hope you have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Hi, Jerrell;

I've often looked into the formulas published for General Contractors, (which is what my main business was), in an effort to make bidding large projects easier. And with the same results every time. Throw them away and do it the way I always do. Item by item.

The formulas work for the guy that wrote them, and on the project he was doing at the time. It is probably the result of reverse engineering a bid he came up with, by dividing the unit price by the square foot.

I just bid the item or project for what I need to do it, and the potential buyer can take it or leave it.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word About Selling Your Finished Items*
> 
> I had a good and busy day yesterday and it felt great to really be back working. Even though I was only 'off' for a couple of days, it was enough to feel refreshed and rest enough so that I looked forward to getting back to work. That is a great thing.
> 
> Kieth and I worked on the site update yesterday and I was able to send out our monthly newsletter. It felt good to get a newsletter out and touch base with our customers. We only send out one or possibly two newsletters per month, and try not to bother people, but find that they really do like seeing what is new on the site. It always feels good to update things, too.
> 
> Recently, I have received a couple of question from customers regarding how much they should charge when selling finished items. While this is something that you would think that I would know, I find it to be a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> So many variables go into the process of pricing one's work - and getting the money that is needed out of an item. While it may appear that I am avoiding the question, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer that will insure success.
> 
> First of all, people need to consider the area in which they plan on selling. Are there lots of tourists? Are there any themes that they can follow (i.e. southwestern, nautical, etc.) Many times people are visiting certain areas and want to bring something back home with them that reminds them of their journey. For example, someone coming to Nova Scotia wouldn't want to bring a southwestern item home as a keepsake. They would in all likelihood be looking for something that reminded them of their time spent in the area, such as a whale or perhaps a seascape. I think that if you are in a tourist area, you need to focus on what is native to where you live and you will increase your chances of being successful.
> 
> Another thing that is important is the cost of materials and wood used to make your project. Here in Nova Scotia, we get maple pretty cheap in comparison to many other places. However, other wood that is quite inexpensive in other areas, such as walnut and cherry would carry a premium price tag. This could greatly affect the overall cost of your items that you are selling. I think it is best to choose materials that are readily available in your part of the world and keep the cost of making your item as low as possible. This will also help with the point mentioned above, as using local materials will also contribute to the value of selling a regional item.
> 
> While material cost of creating things are very important, another aspect that is equally important is the time that is involved in making the item. This can vary greatly from person to person, as we each all have vastly different skills and abilities. As we become more experienced in making things, we naturally are able to make them more quickly. The same project could take a novice much more time to create than someone who has had many years of experience. Every person is an individual and needs to asses their own strengths and abilities before deciding on which project would be suitable to make to sell. While it may be profitable for one person to cut and sell a particular item, it may take too much time for someone else to make and not be worth the trouble. One has to decide for themselves if the time they are investing in making things is repaid to them fairly. It is difficult for anyone else to do so.
> 
> And the final point that I am going to bring up today is the goal or motive for selling the items. Is the person selling their work to just to purchase more supplies and have a little more room so they can continue creating? Or are they looking to start a business and supplement the family income? Many people are just a bit in between the two. They love what they do and find that selling a few pieces here and there will justify the cost of continuing their hobby. Others really need the extra income and have to look at things from a business point of view and be a little more stringent in their bookkeeping and guidelines in order to make a true profit. There is certainly a bit more pressure here for this type of individual to sell, and the entire evaluation process needs to be looked at very seriously.
> 
> These points are just a quick overview of the process. I felt a bit bad this morning when a customer asked me to give her and idea of what I would charge retail for some of the projects that I had patterns for. It was a very difficult thing for me to answer for her without doing an in-depth interview of all of the above points and evaluating the situation that she was in. I tried to explain this to her, and gave her some links to some of the forums that I belong to so that she can join and network and find out what others who sell their finished work are asking. I find that this can be some of the best advice for people who are looking to effectively market their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I find that selling finished project is not for me. I may post a few finished pieces on the site from time to time, but I have no desire whatsoever to have my stuff displayed in a retail environment. I have had several experiences where things are lost, broken, or just don't sell at a high enough price to make it worth my while. I have participated in several levels of marketing - from shows that are held in the school gym to shows that are held in hotels where the tables cost over $500 (when I sold my teddy bears) While sales varied with these different venues, as well as from year to year doing the same show, I felt that for myself, it wasn't a good use of my time, and I chose to only design. Even now when I go with Keith to market his pens, I have no desire to retail my own things. It has nothing to do with quality, but it is just something that I don't enjoy. I know there are many others who do and I am very happy when I see them do well in a particular place, but with the economy as it is, for me as someone who considers my craft a full time job, I can't afford the risk.
> 
> I hope this help answer at least a few questions for those of you who have been asking. I think that I will do a formal article that will go into more depth regarding some of the points mentioned above. It seems like a topic that could use some attention.
> 
> As for today, I still have one pattern packet that I have to assemble and get ready to finish. I will then be working on the birdcage ornaments that I began drawing what seems like eons ago! I have a couple of weeks until my next wholesale catalog deadline and I want to take advantage of this time to create some new scroll saw patterns. I have been doing other things for far too long.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


All ya'll make a lotta sense. LOL-Sheila. I am outta the hammock… Check this pic out n see if you can guess what I'm workin on.









Chips in the beard n everything… LOL
Hope your weekend is fun as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

*You CAN Mix Work and Play*

I was really happy with the response that we had from the newsletter. We posted several new projects which were mostly Keith's because of my time being taken by the two painting projects, and we had a lot of people come and get the new patterns.

It had been a while since our last newsletter - I thin the last one was sent out the end of May - and I like to touch base with our customers and update the sales even if we don't have a lot of new things to add. I honestly don't like sending too many emails out because some companies tend to bombard my email box with so many solicitations that you can never tell when they really do have something new.

I worked on some house stuff in the morning and I was trying to finish up my final pattern packet and I decided to accompany Keith to the store for a couple of things. We have a long weekend here in Canada (today is Canad Day and everything is closed on Monday) so I wanted to go with to make sure that we had stuff like milk and the essentials to last us at least until Tuesday.

During our drive, you couldn't help but notice how beautiful it was outside. While it was a bit warm in our place, near the ocean was a cool breeze and the sun shone brightly in a cloudless sky. What a perfect day!

The devil on my shoulder began calling to me. Even though I had taken part of Wednesday and all of Thursday as rest days, I really wanted to go to the beach. I tried to talk myself out of it, as I know I have a lot that I want to get done. It has been a while since I have worked on my scroll saw patterns and I really needed to get some of those ideas on paper and completed. But I couldn't shake the thought of the sun and the warm sand and I got to thinking about how many full weekends that I worked in a row. Sometimes I would go for weeks and weeks without a day away from working. Last year I only made it to the beach on one occasion, which is a sin seeing as I live only about 3 miles from the shore. I had vowed to myself that I would be spending some more time there this year, and I planned to honor that commitment to myself.

It was already about 1:30 when we returned home from the store and I quickly packed up my beach bags with a couple of cans of soda and a little bag of munchies, my favorite squishy pillow and several copies of my favorite painting magazines (The Decorative Painter from the Society of Decorative Painting) I had received all the back issues for a Christmas present, as I was out of touch with them for several years and I still hadn't had the time to read through all the issues. It was the perfect time for me to take time to enjoy them.

Keith chose not to go with me. He was still working on some things on his computer. He doesn't really like the beach anyway, he said. He doesn't like that you just "sit there". But to me, that is the reason I go. There are no phones or distractions and it is quiet and beautiful and calm and gives me a chance to really recharge my batteries.

The tide was out (way out) and the water was quite far from where I was. But that was OK, as you could still hear the waves crashing on the shore and smell the smells and I quickly found a nice spot to settle. There were several families and groups of people spotted along the way, but there weren't so many where you lost your sense of peace and quiet.

I spent the next couple of hours reading through my painting magazines and learning some new techniques and tips and it only made me want to paint more.

I only stayed there a couple of hours, but that was enough. When I came home, I felt good and I finished the pattern that I needed to finish as well as some housework that I needed to catch up on. I am now all caught up with everything that is pressing me at this point and free to go in any direction that I please. Those of you who read regularly know how rare that is.

Today we are going to Keith's parents to help with the lawn and perhaps wash the cars. In between, I am going to work on the birdcage ornaments and get them finished up for cutting. I hope to be cutting them by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest, and I think they will be a great addition to my ornaments. I then have some ideas for both Christmas and Halloween scroll saw patterns that I have had living in my head for quite some time. I have a couple of weeks before the next catalog deadline is due, and I hope to have at least two or three new patterns to offer. I would like to build up the scroll saw pattern part of my business a little, as it seems that the painting side have drawn me away from it a bit. I want to keep a balance as much as possible.

In the beginning, I felt kind of guilty for taking off yesterday. But after thinking about it, I think those couple of hours of doing what I like does me good. I think of getting up at six almost every day and typing here to answer questions and write and draw before the sleep is even out of my eyes and working nearly until I fall asleep on most days, and sneaking a couple of hours away - even if it is several times a week - isn't all that bad. Before we know it winter will be upon us and I will have little choice but to stay in and work. While I love what I do, I know that without keeping a balance and allowing myself to get away from time to time, I may grow to resent it.

While laying on the beach and reading, I had heard someone call my name. It was a friend of Keith's and his wife - a couple whom I had met last year and we had dinner at their summer camp near us - and they recognized me reading there. They stopped by and talked for a few minutes, as they were on their way to meet another couple, and we talked about getting together again in the future. It may sound silly, but it felt nice to feel that I have some 'friends' here in the real world. Since my painting group from Bear River dissolved several years ago, I don't really go out to socialize except with Keith's family or to see Bernie and Ellen. That is OK, as I do feel that life is pretty full and I am happy with how things are. It is nice, however to have the occasional time to visit others and get out in the real world. It is very easy to isolate yourself and get buried in work - especially when you are at home as we are. I hope we plan something soon.

I can tell that today is going to be a hot day already. It will be good to get out again later on, and until then I plan on getting some work done on my drawings. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and find some time to unwind too.

Have a great Sunday and Happy Canada Day!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *You CAN Mix Work and Play*
> 
> I was really happy with the response that we had from the newsletter. We posted several new projects which were mostly Keith's because of my time being taken by the two painting projects, and we had a lot of people come and get the new patterns.
> 
> It had been a while since our last newsletter - I thin the last one was sent out the end of May - and I like to touch base with our customers and update the sales even if we don't have a lot of new things to add. I honestly don't like sending too many emails out because some companies tend to bombard my email box with so many solicitations that you can never tell when they really do have something new.
> 
> I worked on some house stuff in the morning and I was trying to finish up my final pattern packet and I decided to accompany Keith to the store for a couple of things. We have a long weekend here in Canada (today is Canad Day and everything is closed on Monday) so I wanted to go with to make sure that we had stuff like milk and the essentials to last us at least until Tuesday.
> 
> During our drive, you couldn't help but notice how beautiful it was outside. While it was a bit warm in our place, near the ocean was a cool breeze and the sun shone brightly in a cloudless sky. What a perfect day!
> 
> The devil on my shoulder began calling to me. Even though I had taken part of Wednesday and all of Thursday as rest days, I really wanted to go to the beach. I tried to talk myself out of it, as I know I have a lot that I want to get done. It has been a while since I have worked on my scroll saw patterns and I really needed to get some of those ideas on paper and completed. But I couldn't shake the thought of the sun and the warm sand and I got to thinking about how many full weekends that I worked in a row. Sometimes I would go for weeks and weeks without a day away from working. Last year I only made it to the beach on one occasion, which is a sin seeing as I live only about 3 miles from the shore. I had vowed to myself that I would be spending some more time there this year, and I planned to honor that commitment to myself.
> 
> It was already about 1:30 when we returned home from the store and I quickly packed up my beach bags with a couple of cans of soda and a little bag of munchies, my favorite squishy pillow and several copies of my favorite painting magazines (The Decorative Painter from the Society of Decorative Painting) I had received all the back issues for a Christmas present, as I was out of touch with them for several years and I still hadn't had the time to read through all the issues. It was the perfect time for me to take time to enjoy them.
> 
> Keith chose not to go with me. He was still working on some things on his computer. He doesn't really like the beach anyway, he said. He doesn't like that you just "sit there". But to me, that is the reason I go. There are no phones or distractions and it is quiet and beautiful and calm and gives me a chance to really recharge my batteries.
> 
> The tide was out (way out) and the water was quite far from where I was. But that was OK, as you could still hear the waves crashing on the shore and smell the smells and I quickly found a nice spot to settle. There were several families and groups of people spotted along the way, but there weren't so many where you lost your sense of peace and quiet.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours reading through my painting magazines and learning some new techniques and tips and it only made me want to paint more.
> 
> I only stayed there a couple of hours, but that was enough. When I came home, I felt good and I finished the pattern that I needed to finish as well as some housework that I needed to catch up on. I am now all caught up with everything that is pressing me at this point and free to go in any direction that I please. Those of you who read regularly know how rare that is.
> 
> Today we are going to Keith's parents to help with the lawn and perhaps wash the cars. In between, I am going to work on the birdcage ornaments and get them finished up for cutting. I hope to be cutting them by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest, and I think they will be a great addition to my ornaments. I then have some ideas for both Christmas and Halloween scroll saw patterns that I have had living in my head for quite some time. I have a couple of weeks before the next catalog deadline is due, and I hope to have at least two or three new patterns to offer. I would like to build up the scroll saw pattern part of my business a little, as it seems that the painting side have drawn me away from it a bit. I want to keep a balance as much as possible.
> 
> In the beginning, I felt kind of guilty for taking off yesterday. But after thinking about it, I think those couple of hours of doing what I like does me good. I think of getting up at six almost every day and typing here to answer questions and write and draw before the sleep is even out of my eyes and working nearly until I fall asleep on most days, and sneaking a couple of hours away - even if it is several times a week - isn't all that bad. Before we know it winter will be upon us and I will have little choice but to stay in and work. While I love what I do, I know that without keeping a balance and allowing myself to get away from time to time, I may grow to resent it.
> 
> While laying on the beach and reading, I had heard someone call my name. It was a friend of Keith's and his wife - a couple whom I had met last year and we had dinner at their summer camp near us - and they recognized me reading there. They stopped by and talked for a few minutes, as they were on their way to meet another couple, and we talked about getting together again in the future. It may sound silly, but it felt nice to feel that I have some 'friends' here in the real world. Since my painting group from Bear River dissolved several years ago, I don't really go out to socialize except with Keith's family or to see Bernie and Ellen. That is OK, as I do feel that life is pretty full and I am happy with how things are. It is nice, however to have the occasional time to visit others and get out in the real world. It is very easy to isolate yourself and get buried in work - especially when you are at home as we are. I hope we plan something soon.
> 
> I can tell that today is going to be a hot day already. It will be good to get out again later on, and until then I plan on getting some work done on my drawings. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and find some time to unwind too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday and Happy Canada Day!


I also had one of those weeks where on the surface, I spent an awful lot of time not working. I think if you tried to evenly space your soul-refilling opportunities, though, it would be too hard to commit to them. You just have to take them when they show up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You CAN Mix Work and Play*
> 
> I was really happy with the response that we had from the newsletter. We posted several new projects which were mostly Keith's because of my time being taken by the two painting projects, and we had a lot of people come and get the new patterns.
> 
> It had been a while since our last newsletter - I thin the last one was sent out the end of May - and I like to touch base with our customers and update the sales even if we don't have a lot of new things to add. I honestly don't like sending too many emails out because some companies tend to bombard my email box with so many solicitations that you can never tell when they really do have something new.
> 
> I worked on some house stuff in the morning and I was trying to finish up my final pattern packet and I decided to accompany Keith to the store for a couple of things. We have a long weekend here in Canada (today is Canad Day and everything is closed on Monday) so I wanted to go with to make sure that we had stuff like milk and the essentials to last us at least until Tuesday.
> 
> During our drive, you couldn't help but notice how beautiful it was outside. While it was a bit warm in our place, near the ocean was a cool breeze and the sun shone brightly in a cloudless sky. What a perfect day!
> 
> The devil on my shoulder began calling to me. Even though I had taken part of Wednesday and all of Thursday as rest days, I really wanted to go to the beach. I tried to talk myself out of it, as I know I have a lot that I want to get done. It has been a while since I have worked on my scroll saw patterns and I really needed to get some of those ideas on paper and completed. But I couldn't shake the thought of the sun and the warm sand and I got to thinking about how many full weekends that I worked in a row. Sometimes I would go for weeks and weeks without a day away from working. Last year I only made it to the beach on one occasion, which is a sin seeing as I live only about 3 miles from the shore. I had vowed to myself that I would be spending some more time there this year, and I planned to honor that commitment to myself.
> 
> It was already about 1:30 when we returned home from the store and I quickly packed up my beach bags with a couple of cans of soda and a little bag of munchies, my favorite squishy pillow and several copies of my favorite painting magazines (The Decorative Painter from the Society of Decorative Painting) I had received all the back issues for a Christmas present, as I was out of touch with them for several years and I still hadn't had the time to read through all the issues. It was the perfect time for me to take time to enjoy them.
> 
> Keith chose not to go with me. He was still working on some things on his computer. He doesn't really like the beach anyway, he said. He doesn't like that you just "sit there". But to me, that is the reason I go. There are no phones or distractions and it is quiet and beautiful and calm and gives me a chance to really recharge my batteries.
> 
> The tide was out (way out) and the water was quite far from where I was. But that was OK, as you could still hear the waves crashing on the shore and smell the smells and I quickly found a nice spot to settle. There were several families and groups of people spotted along the way, but there weren't so many where you lost your sense of peace and quiet.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours reading through my painting magazines and learning some new techniques and tips and it only made me want to paint more.
> 
> I only stayed there a couple of hours, but that was enough. When I came home, I felt good and I finished the pattern that I needed to finish as well as some housework that I needed to catch up on. I am now all caught up with everything that is pressing me at this point and free to go in any direction that I please. Those of you who read regularly know how rare that is.
> 
> Today we are going to Keith's parents to help with the lawn and perhaps wash the cars. In between, I am going to work on the birdcage ornaments and get them finished up for cutting. I hope to be cutting them by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest, and I think they will be a great addition to my ornaments. I then have some ideas for both Christmas and Halloween scroll saw patterns that I have had living in my head for quite some time. I have a couple of weeks before the next catalog deadline is due, and I hope to have at least two or three new patterns to offer. I would like to build up the scroll saw pattern part of my business a little, as it seems that the painting side have drawn me away from it a bit. I want to keep a balance as much as possible.
> 
> In the beginning, I felt kind of guilty for taking off yesterday. But after thinking about it, I think those couple of hours of doing what I like does me good. I think of getting up at six almost every day and typing here to answer questions and write and draw before the sleep is even out of my eyes and working nearly until I fall asleep on most days, and sneaking a couple of hours away - even if it is several times a week - isn't all that bad. Before we know it winter will be upon us and I will have little choice but to stay in and work. While I love what I do, I know that without keeping a balance and allowing myself to get away from time to time, I may grow to resent it.
> 
> While laying on the beach and reading, I had heard someone call my name. It was a friend of Keith's and his wife - a couple whom I had met last year and we had dinner at their summer camp near us - and they recognized me reading there. They stopped by and talked for a few minutes, as they were on their way to meet another couple, and we talked about getting together again in the future. It may sound silly, but it felt nice to feel that I have some 'friends' here in the real world. Since my painting group from Bear River dissolved several years ago, I don't really go out to socialize except with Keith's family or to see Bernie and Ellen. That is OK, as I do feel that life is pretty full and I am happy with how things are. It is nice, however to have the occasional time to visit others and get out in the real world. It is very easy to isolate yourself and get buried in work - especially when you are at home as we are. I hope we plan something soon.
> 
> I can tell that today is going to be a hot day already. It will be good to get out again later on, and until then I plan on getting some work done on my drawings. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and find some time to unwind too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday and Happy Canada Day!


I'm with you 100% on that Lis. I was thinking that when I was at the store yesterday, trying to decide whether to work or go to the beach. If I would have waiting until the 'correct time' who's to say that the weather and such would be right. Sometimes you just have to "go" when you can. Everything else will fall into place. Micromanaging free time is sometimes wasted effort. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to a Routine*

Summer has definitely arrived here in Nova Scotia. Even at this early hour of the morning it is quite warm. I have heard the rest of the people in North America talking about how hot it is, and it is difficult for me to complain because what is considered 'hot' here is still much cooler than what they are experiencing. Still I much prefer the cool, fall weather on a day to day basis.

Yesterday was a good day. I did some drawing and hope to finish up my next pattern to the point of cutting it out by today. I know I said that yesterday but we spent the latter part of the day out. Again that is not a bad thing. While it seems that I have been taking quite a bit of time off this last week, I still have been getting a lot done and in between recharging my battery. I do think I needed it, as after this last round of cutting I was feeling quite exhausted. Often I am asked how I keep from feeling burned out from working and I expect if I didn't take the time that I have been taking recently, there certainly would be a danger of that happening. I was beginning to feel quite overwhelmed by work and as if I didn't get a minute away from it from dawn to dusk. While these times away seem to be self-indulgent, They are in essence what is necessary to keep me going in a positive direction. I don't want to resent my work, and by taking an afternoon here or there to just relax, it keeps me away long enough so that I begin missing it, and I return to drawing or the scroll saw or painting with enthusiasm. I realize that it isn't always easy to control when I can take time away so I have learned to do so when the opportunity arises.

We spent the afternoon and evening at Keith's parents house. Keith helped his dad with various yard chores and I worked on the vehicles (Keith's dad's SUV, Keith's car and my own) and cleaned them all inside and out. All three were in dire need of attention and it was a nice and relaxed atmosphere. When Keith was done helping his dad, he pitched in with the cars and by supper time all three were looking much better. I find that it is really a good feeling to have a nice and clean car to drive in. My car is over nine years old and while it is showing some signs of wear in places, for the most part it shines up pretty nice and can look really beautiful. I have always kept my cars in good condition, but here it is already July and I had yet to really clean it up for the season. We had promised to do Keith's dad's car too, as the last time it was done was Father's Day of last year. While it wasn't terrible, like our own cars, it was definitely in need. Since the weather was cooperating, it was as good a time as any.

I had made a salad earlier in the day and we had a simple dinner made on the grill. Keith's mom, who is always a great cook, had a wonderful spread of grilled potatoes, hot dogs and sausages, and a variety of fruits to round out the meal. No one left the table hungry.

Although today is Monday, Canada is for the most part 'closed.' The official "Canada Day" was yesterday, but most of the businesses like the post office and banks take today to observe the holiday. I look at this as an opportunity to get some extra things done and get back into a good routine. I plan to work on the bird cage ornaments and hopefully finish them up to the point of cutting them out.

They are nearly done, but I had another idea as to some additional things I want to include in the pattern and design so it is slowing me down a bit. It isn't a negative though because I feel it will add a lot to the pattern and give people several more options. I am excited about them and I can't wait to see how they will come out when I cut them. They are an intermediate pattern, with several nice curls and turns and cutting them should be a lot of fun. I look forward to that.

I suppose that is all that is on the agenda today. On the back burner, I still want to address the issue that I had with the spray glue and if I have some extra time, I will start looking into that. But for now I want to see some of these ideas that I have been thinking about materialize.

I wish you all a happy Monday.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Learning/Still Creating*

I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.

I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.

What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.

For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.

At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.

After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.

Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.

At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'

The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)

But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.

I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:










Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.

I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)

Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.

Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.

I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.

I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.

Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.

As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)

So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.

I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.

It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.

We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.

Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.

I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.

It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.

Have a wonderful day too!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning/Still Creating*
> 
> I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.
> 
> What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.
> 
> For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.
> 
> At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.
> 
> After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.
> 
> Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.
> 
> At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'
> 
> The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)
> 
> But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.
> 
> I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.
> 
> I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)
> 
> Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.
> 
> Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.
> 
> I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.
> 
> I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.
> 
> Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.
> 
> As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)
> 
> So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.
> 
> I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.
> 
> It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.
> 
> We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.
> 
> Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.
> 
> I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.
> 
> It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful day too!


Hi Sheila;

Sometimes you sound as though you are just playing…having way too much fun.

I think that you should try to sound as though everything is very difficult, so then you coould charge more. LOL

Very nice cage designs.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning/Still Creating*
> 
> I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.
> 
> What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.
> 
> For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.
> 
> At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.
> 
> After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.
> 
> Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.
> 
> At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'
> 
> The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)
> 
> But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.
> 
> I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.
> 
> I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)
> 
> Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.
> 
> Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.
> 
> I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.
> 
> I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.
> 
> Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.
> 
> As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)
> 
> So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.
> 
> I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.
> 
> It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.
> 
> We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.
> 
> Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.
> 
> I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.
> 
> It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful day too!


My first thoughts are of Granny & Tweety bird cartoon. They were awesome! Very nice Sheila.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning/Still Creating*
> 
> I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.
> 
> What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.
> 
> For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.
> 
> At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.
> 
> After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.
> 
> Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.
> 
> At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'
> 
> The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)
> 
> But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.
> 
> I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.
> 
> I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)
> 
> Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.
> 
> Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.
> 
> I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.
> 
> I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.
> 
> Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.
> 
> As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)
> 
> So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.
> 
> I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.
> 
> It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.
> 
> We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.
> 
> Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.
> 
> I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.
> 
> It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful day too!


I find that its only really good if you are not sure its possible. This is going to sound bid headed but its not. I look at many woodwork projects and I wonder what people get out of making them. They seem so simple and they obviously can be made. I need to be unsure it will work. To be unsure it can be done. If I then find it can, through designing and making it, I've not only achieved something but I've learnt something. Then I realise I'm further down my path of making things than some other people. There is still see a challenge for them in what they do. I was there once. Now I am here and I still want the challenge. The challenge of the materials, the design and the making. There are others out there who do things I can't do, Like Sam Shakouri and Michelletwo with their turning or you with your scrollwork. Their paths are different to mine. Not greater or lesser, just different.

Oh and fine and detailed work on the bird cages.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning/Still Creating*
> 
> I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.
> 
> What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.
> 
> For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.
> 
> At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.
> 
> After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.
> 
> Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.
> 
> At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'
> 
> The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)
> 
> But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.
> 
> I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.
> 
> I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)
> 
> Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.
> 
> Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.
> 
> I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.
> 
> I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.
> 
> Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.
> 
> As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)
> 
> So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.
> 
> I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.
> 
> It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.
> 
> We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.
> 
> Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.
> 
> I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.
> 
> It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful day too!


very nice work sheila

smooth and balanced

sometimes we need a different view 
to keep things alive









enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning/Still Creating*
> 
> I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.
> 
> What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.
> 
> For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.
> 
> At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.
> 
> After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.
> 
> Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.
> 
> At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'
> 
> The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)
> 
> But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.
> 
> I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.
> 
> I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)
> 
> Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.
> 
> Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.
> 
> I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.
> 
> I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.
> 
> Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.
> 
> As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)
> 
> So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.
> 
> I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.
> 
> It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.
> 
> We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.
> 
> Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.
> 
> I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.
> 
> It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful day too!


Thanks, guys! 
Lee - I am having a lot of fun! Days like today are the best. I love seeing what I thought up in my head become reality. What could be better than that?

Roger - you are absolutely right! I didn't think of Tweety and Granny until you said so but they certainly do remind me of that. Perhaps part of my childhood was lurking in my brain when I pictured these! Thanks for making the connection!

Martyn - I never really thought about it that way before, but you are absolutely right. When I first started cutting them yesterday, I was really worried that they would be too difficult for others to do. But as I kept going, I did realize that it was FUN and CHALLENGING to cut them out and by taking my time, I was able to do a good job and I feel really proud of them. At one point Keith even came in and looked over my shoulder and said "I don't know if I could cut that out." and I thought - I do cut OK at times. Yes, they will be harder but they will also be a good pattern that if followed correctly, will be possible for many so that they can stretch their abilities. I am kind of proud of that.

David - I love the picture and the thoughts too. Looking at the same thing in a different way does really make a difference.

Have a great evening everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Learning/Still Creating*
> 
> I started my day today learning something. I suppose that is a good way to start things off, even if it wasn't your intention. Some days I am sure we can get through the entire day without learning a thing. Here it is before 8am and I already learned something important. I feel like I am already ahead of the game and today will be a fine day.
> 
> I got a lot done yesterday. I got all caught up on my financial and book work, (something that I have pledged to myself to keep up with this year) I cleaned all the odds and ends laying around the house, and most importantly, I finished the drawings for my bird cage ornaments. I even got half of them cut out, which was really cool.
> 
> What a difference it is cutting these from the cutting that I was doing for production! While I quickly could run through the pieces that I was cutting for the kits, these little delicate ornaments were very much like doing micro-surgery in comparison. I must admit I loved the change, as they were not only a bit of a challenge, but also very exacting and relaxing for me to cut. While I was sitting there cutting, I had memories of the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired candle tray that I had made last year. I had said that it was one of the most challenging pieces that I cut, with its sharp corners and long straight lines. I remember that piece taking me about six hours to complete - even though you wouldn't think so as you look at it.
> 
> For the bird cages, it was a similar experience. However, instead of only having to consider the straight edges and many corners, you also added another element - the swirls - that made cutting them a bit of a challenge.
> 
> At first I actually wondered if cutting them would even be possible. After all, I was now used to using a #3 sized blade and racing around the edges of the pieces as fast as I could push the wood through. This was as I said, quite a bit different. Not only did you not push the wood through, but you very gently 'encouraged' it to go forward, allowing the blade to do the work at its own pace.
> 
> After the initial shock of realizing that very little effort was necessary, I began to relax and really enjoy what I was doing. As with any project, I needed to approach these little ornaments one hole at a time and not look at the entire piece, as that may have been far too intimidating, as each ornament had approximately 40 - 50 inside cuts - all in a small 2.5" x 3.5" piece.
> 
> Once I adjusted to the task at hand and what needed to be accomplished, I did relax and started to feel happy and really did enjoy what I was doing. As each tiny sliver of wood was removed, the ornament began to take shape and I liked it more and more. By the time I finished the first piece (approximately 45 minutes after I began) I knew I was going to have a winner with this pattern.
> 
> At one point Kieth walked by and looked at what I was doing. I received the approving "la-de-da" from him that meant that he liked them. "You know that is going to be an advanced pattern." he stated to me, and while at the time I was thinking that I would label it 'intermediate' I realized that he was probably right and it would be best to call it 'advanced.'
> 
> The only real difficulty that I encountered when cutting was the (damn) glue letting go on the curls. In all my busy-ness I had neglected to find a suitable glue stick which I intend to try on future patterns. I also realized that once again the pattern was placed over a layer of blue painter's tape (the mass produced pieces were not) and I would have the ability to use more of the spray glue than I had used, as the tape will be what has to be removed from the final piece, not the pattern itself. (I guess I learned something yesterday too.)
> 
> But in any case, I worked until about 9:30 and got exactly half of the pieces cut out. I am pleased because they are delicate looking, yet stronger than you would think. They were fun to do and I think that while they are challenging, they are something that many will like to do.
> 
> I have a picture here of the four that I cut that I scanned in this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these pieces are not really sanded or finished, but it gives you an idea of what they are. There will still be small bird silhouettes that will be glued on top of them to finish them off. I was debating as to whether I would have the bird silhouette joined into the pieces of the cage (cut from the same level of wood) but even on paper, I thought that it looked too flat and the birds got lost in the bars of the cage. So overlay it will be.
> 
> I wanted to have these look nice for the blog, so I printed out the cloud background and I thought it would be nice and quick to scan them in with the cloud background. (This is where the learning part came in!)
> 
> Last week, I upgraded my computer and now have a new one. Those of you who have experienced that before realize how much that entails. Our hard disks are getting larger and larger and there are more settings, drivers and files that we use on a daily basis than ever. While I have upgraded many times and have seemed to get the hang of it, there is always something that is new or missing and needs attention.
> 
> Today, I realized that Photoshop did not see my scanner and I could not scan my picture through that program, which is what I typically do.
> 
> I installed the scanner drivers and there was still no TWAIN option for scanning, which is what I have been using for many, many years. Now the TWAIN plug in for Photoshop which allows you to scan directly from Photoshop without having to open another program, has been around for quite a while. But while looking for a solution online, I discovered that 64 bit Photoshop CS5 (which is what I have) doesn't support the TWAIN plugin and I would no longer be able to use it. Bummer.
> 
> I did learn however, the meaning of the WIA support command that was in the Photoshop - Import menu. I had never thought much about it or bothered with it, as with many of the commands we see in our program menus, if we don't need them, we don't ask.
> 
> Apparently "WIA Support" refers to Windows Image Acquisition, which is the more basic Windows software that allows you to import via your scanner (if your scanner is WIA compliant, which mine is.) While there is less functionality than TWAIN support, I never really deviated from the basic importing anyway, as I did most of my adjustments of my scanning in Photoshop once the image was scanned. I suppose if I were a professional photographer it would matter, but in my case, it does not.
> 
> As a rule, I try to load the least amount of software and applications on my computer as possible. So many items like cameras and scanners come with bloated third party software that we don't need on our computers and in my early days of computing I would just load everything that was provided, thinking that 'more is better.' What happened was that it sometimes caused conflicts and also many of the programs added tracking and many things that I didn't want or need on my system. (Did you notice that EVERYTHING has a tool bar it seems! If you put in all the tool bars that came with software, you would have more than you would imagine!)
> 
> So in my quest to keep it simple and clean, I try not to load more than I need from any given program.
> 
> I never knew that I could use the software that came with Windows so easily. While it is basic, it is simple and easy and once I set the destination folder and set the image to open up in Photoshop after I scanned, I wouldn't even know that the TWAIN software was missing. Lesson learned.
> 
> It makes me think back to the conversation we all had last week about paying $10 each for a design. I think of all the things that I have learned and use to make the files good, yet small and compliant with any system and I think of the time I spent this morning 'learning' and I once again think how cheap that $10 offer is. But I suppose there are those that have free time that they want to spend helping out. That is great for them, but I don't fall into that category at this time in my life.
> 
> We'll see how well the WIA works for me over time. Today, it got the picture of my ornaments from the scanner bed to this screen. So I give it an A+. I will certainly share any downfalls that I may encounter in the future using it, if any.
> 
> Today will include cutting the remaining four bird cage ornaments as well as the birds that will be included in the pattern. I also have a good idea for a free pattern that I want to offer on the site on the next update and I want to work on that and perhaps even get some cutting done in that direction. Then there are two more projects in my head that will come rather quickly on the tail of this one.
> 
> I am back in 'design mode' it seems. And it is a good place to be.
> 
> It is getting warm already here. Even though the weather predicted rain for the past couple of days, there has been barely a cloud in the sky. What do they know anyway? I am sure that I will have another enjoyable day here at the saw, seeing my ideas come to life. It's one of my favorite ways to spend the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful day too!


Good day to all. Just by reading your comments and views, I learned a lot. My inspiration sometimes is not from what I design but what others have done. However, the challenge is always in me… that is to make much better, go up a bit, create my own. It is always associated with the saying "If others can do it, why can't I". Thanks to all.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*

I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.

I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.

So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:










And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:










They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.

They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.

I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!

I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


Great pic's and Happy 4th of July although you are in Canada


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


You posted two of your best projects today and you know it, quit bragging, no do not quit, that is every
mother's prerogative. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


In that case I will brag further!  Here they are today. Phil and his wife Briana:










And Danielle and her boyfriend John:










Time flies, doesn't it? And you are right - they are both my finest creations!  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


Yes, time sure seems to move along rather slowly while your waiting for an event, but in hind site, you can almost hear it swishing by.

Doing parental "duties" can seem like a chore when your children are young, but after they're grown, you kind of wish they could be small again.

My youngest son is close to 20 now, but when he leaves the house to go to school, or work, or just to go out with his friends, I'll tell him to be careful and have a good time. I also still stand at the front window and wave goodbye and blow him a kiss. Just the same as I did when he was 6 and I watched him get on the bus to go to school.

I imagine it won't be long before he's moved out. Then I'll probably stand at the front window and hope he stops by.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


I got lost in those pictures this morning. I only went through part of the box and had to stop because I was late. All the birthdays, holidays, and just every day days sitting there in front of me. It's hard being far away from them. There are times when I wish I could go back. They are both in their own directions now and have happy and healthy lives. For that I am happy too.

You are right that time goes quickly. Those days were so busy and full. It is good to have those memories to look back to though. I am very lucky that I have them.

Have a great day today, Lee.

Sheila


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


The kids look great. The 1980's and 90's were a great time to raise kids. My wife use to make some of our clothes too. I like the desert storm look on Phil.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Not Really a Blog' Blog*
> 
> I got distracted this morning and I am afraid I don't have a good blog. I did finish cutting the ornaments yesterday, but with the 4th of July holiday and all, I got thinking this morning about my kids and the many Independence Days of the past when they were growing up.
> 
> I started looking through some pictures that I wanted to share of them, and I took a long trip down memory lane. That stuff happens. While I am organized to a point now, one thing that isn't very organized is that I have a small box loaded with pictures of the kids when they were young. I started sifting through that box and before I knew it, the morning has passed and I hadn't yet begun to write.
> 
> So today, I will pass on the blog. I will however share some pictures of my kids on a past 4th of July holiday. Here is Phil in his desert storm outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danielle in her patriotic outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will probably kill me if they see these. But that is OK. It is a moms' prerogative to do things like this. I used to make all their clothes when they were young - even Phils.
> 
> They grow up so fast and I truly enjoyed reliving those memories while sifting through the photos. I am so happy that I decided to do so.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today. if you are in the USA and celebrating the 4th - stay safe!
> 
> I promise to have some pictures of the project tomorrow.


You are so right about time flyin by so fast. Kenny Chesney is right: "Don't Blink"


----------



## scrollgirl

*For the Birds*

Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.

I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.

I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.

The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.

Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.

Below are the finished pieces:



















I am really happy with how they look.

As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.










The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.

So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.

I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Those look great Sheila. Of you really want to challenge yourself, have you thought about doing them 3D? Have a great day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thanks, John! As a matter of fact, one of the things that made me think of these was that my grandmother used to have a bird cage with animated birds that sing. Their little beaks would open as they chirped and their tails would move up and down and it truly fascinated. I found a picture here of a similar one to hers:










Of course, making a round one would be difficult on the scroll saw, but I am sure that a square one would be possible. Perhaps then I could compound cut the little birds to put inside. That would be a cool project! 

Sheila


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Really like this design. Well done Sheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


I like em all. I think I can hear those birds singin it up


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Those are great looking projects. I got to try them as soon as I can clear my current work list (yea - right). Thanks for posting.


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


I was actually going to purchase a singing bird . They are a little expensive for my funds. Hehe


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thank you all very much! John - I saw the price of those singing bird cages when I was looking at pictures. They are quite expensive. Who would have thought? I don't know what happened to my Gram's though. Probably went to someone in the family. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Those are really nice

The contrast of the birds makes it pop out

I suppose you could ebonize the birds with

Indian ink

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *For the Birds*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a good and productive day. I not only finished up my ornament set, but I also finished the drawings for the next project that I will be offering.
> 
> I really liked working on these. After the large production order, it was a welcome change to do something that was so detailed and precise. It was a good exercise for my mind.
> 
> I have decided to incorporate the birdcage into a design of a small plaque that I will be offering free on my site. I like to offer a free pattern, as it gives customers an idea of how our patterns are put together. Hopefully, it will show them the time and quality we put into our patterns and they will want to come back and purchase more designs from us. We realize that there is a lot of competition out there from designers who offer things for free and we want to show that our work is paying for.
> 
> The bird cage ornaments are made of maple, and I decided to do the birds as overlay pieces on them. I did try to incorporate the bird right into the cage piece, and it worked fine, but I felt that there wasn't enough definition of the bird for it to stand out properly because of the size. I suppose that if the customer wanted, they would be able to paint the silhouette of the bird black or brown if they desired, but I thought that would be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Instead, I chose to cut the birds as separate pieces using ebony and walnut to make black and brown birds. I had some very thin (1/8" stock) scraps of both species of wood and they worked fine. I also debated whether to put the birds behind the bars of the cage or glue them on the top. While I realize that it is 'politically correct' for the birds to be behind the bars, I choose to use artistic license and put them in front. The maple I used to make the ornaments was a bit thicker than what I usually use (about 3/16") because I wanted the thin bars of the cages to be substantial enough to be sturdy. If I would have put the birds behind the bars, they certainly would have been lost in the shadows of the cage, and not photographed well at all. Naturally, the customers could put them wherever they choose.
> 
> Below are the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they look.
> 
> As I stated in a previous blog, I think they will need to be labeled as 'advanced' for cutting. The only reason I say this is because you need to be quite accurate when cutting the bars and the swirls or you will run into trouble. If everything is set up properly and you take your time, you should have no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only real problem that I had with them is that (once again) the glue was letting up on some of the curls. I had used the blue painter's tape directly on the top of the wood, and glued the pattern to it. For the most part the glue stuck, but it still was giving me trouble and I had forgotten to purchase the glue sticks and give them a try. I did find the phone number to talk to someone at Elmers, thanks to Bert Flores who commented on the blog regarding the problems that I had with the glue, but since it was a holiday yesterday of course no one was available. I will try again today and see what they say and if they did indeed change their product.
> 
> So today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for this project, as well as beginning my next. It felt great to get these done and I hope that everyone likes them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and that things cool down for my friends in the States. We are fortunate here in Nova Scotia that it hasn't been too bad. While we have had our warm days, it seems to be nice and cool at night.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Yes you could, Jamie! You could stain them or even paint the silhouettes. I think they need to be a bit darker to stand out a bit. I made a pattern that I will show tomorrow which will incorporate the cage and bird silhouette into a plaque and it also needs to be darker to stand out well. I am glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Free Pattern Posted*

After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.

I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.

While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.

Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:










I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.

Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.

I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.

As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.

Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!

There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.

I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.

It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.

I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


Thanks for the FREE pattern and hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


You are very welcome Jerrell! I hope you enjoy it! 

Sheila


----------



## Tugboat706

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


I love it, it looks just like my shop kitty! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


I like the way this came out. Thnx for the pattern Sheila. I've gotta git that scroll saw out one o these days.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


Hi Sheila,

Funny how the learning exeriences of any new venture can seem unsurmountable when starting out, but in hind sight are just another detail to consider. Like your shipping problem.

And the next time around, it will be no problem at all.

Unfortunately, it seems as though I am always doing something new, so I get to be "educated" on a regular basis.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


Sheila, I've looked at the free pattern. Now I know how a lot people feel when they look at one of my projects. I like it but I don't think I could ever do it. There will be people out there that can; Cozmo, Knotcurser et al. I admire the design, work and skill involved. Each to their own though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


Thanks very much you guys. Lee - I will NEVER learn it all either! I like doing lots of things every day and enjoy the adventures that accompany them. As I get older, I must be mellowing because I don't get as upset as I used to about things when they don't go exactly as I plan. Don't get me wrong - I wasn't thrilled about this delay, but I knew that the 500 kits were in New York customs somewhere and I was here in Nova Scotia. I did what I had to do and was respectful and polite to the Customs agent and she turned out to be very decent about things. I think that treating her like I want to be treated and not like "the enemy" went a long way to resolving things.

Martyn - I have no doubt in my mind that if you put your mind to it, you would be able to accomplish these pieces. You are right when you talk about how we feel when we see one of your creations. Sometimes it is hard to digest the entire process at once. But just as you break things down for us to see, there is a method to the madness with scrolling too. I always tell people it is just "one hole at a time". All we are doing is chipping away a little wood. Of course, there are ways to make the process easier and ways that it could be more difficult, but that like anything comes with experience and learning.

I sometimes dream of if I ever won the lottery or something like that, I would build a huge workshop/learning center for all kinds of woodworkers. I would have 'guest teachers' brought in from all over the globe and offer free classes for all who could come and make it, or video tape them so others can learn too. It would be like a "Lumberjocks, Live" place where we could all trade skills and ideas. Wouldn't that be cool? But alas . . I rarely play the lottery anyway. But it is nice to dream . . .

Thank you all for your nice comments! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Posted*
> 
> After a crazy week of holidays, it's hard to believe it is Friday already. Between Canada Day here and Independence Day in the states, the week certainly seems to have gone by quickly. Fortunately for us here in Nova Scotia, we haven't had to experience the searing heat that many of my friends and family have endured. While it has been a bit warm and muggy, it is nothing like what others are going through and for that I am thankful.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing the instructions for both the birdcage ornaments and the plaque that I am now offering free on my site. (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern) We did a quick update and before I went to bed last night, everything was up and running.
> 
> While I didn't cut the plaque out for the free pattern, I knew it would work because the birdcage used in it (which was the most difficult piece) was one of the ones that I did cut out for the ornament pattern. Keith was busy at the saw all day cutting a new pattern and I wanted to get the project ready and up for the weekend, so I chose to Photoshop it instead. I think it gives a clear enough idea of the project and is quite acceptable.
> 
> Here is what I decided to do for the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do things this way, but I have so many other things that I am working on that I thought it would be a better use of my time since the most difficult parts of the plaque were already test cut. I may wind up cutting the piece later on if I choose to put it in my regular pattern arsenal and charge for it. I imagine that it won't take too long to cut (a couple of hours) but there really seemed to be little reason to do so, as I have many projects piled up here in storage as it is, and I am trying to take advantage of the window of time I have available in between other things. I like the pattern though and I think it will give others a chance to test cut the birdcage ornaments and see how they do.
> 
> Today I plan on beginning drawing my next project. It is another one that I have been thinking about for quite a while. I hope it goes smoothly and that everything works out as it is supposed to. I think it should though, as it is not over complicated.
> 
> I still have to get in touch with the glue people and see what they have to say. I had intended to do so yesterday and I suppose I got distracted with writing and everything else. By the time I thought about it, it was too late and after hours.
> 
> As I finished both the patterns up last night and they were posted on the site, I looked up at the clock and it was about 9:15. I smiled to myself as I thought that I finished up rather early for the night and it felt good to have a productive day under my belt. I like days like that - where I can actually see the results of the hours of work. There are days where I spend all day 'working' but somehow there doesn't seem to be anything tangible to see when it is over.
> 
> Our huge shipment of kits finally made it through customs. It was held up there for several days due to my own error. Apparently the value of the shipment exceeded a certain level and additional paperwork was needed in order for it to be imported to the United States. What a headache that turned out to be, with six large boxes held in limbo somewhere in New York. I had no idea that this would be the case and once again I am learning from experience. I was very relieved that things were able to be resolved and when I checked on the status of it this morning, it was, indeed once again moving toward its destination. A huge relief for me!
> 
> There are so many 'little things' that take up time it seems. As my company here is growing, there is always something new that I am learning about the business in general. I am fortunate that I am growing at the pace that I am, as it means that problems such as these are not so big that I can't manage them. While it takes some time and effort, most times I do learn from it and it isn't difficult to do things properly next time and prevent it from happening again and again.
> 
> I hope that in some small way that me discussing these issues can save others who are starting small businesses from having the same headaches as I have had. I find that networking with others has been very useful for me, and if I can pass what I have learned onto others, than that is all the better.
> 
> It is warm already here today, with a grey covering of clouds overhead. It is probably going to be quite warm again later on - especially if the sun come out. It will be a good day for drawing.
> 
> I wish you all a good Friday, and I hope those of you who scroll saw will enjoy the free pattern.


Thanks for the free pattern Sheila. I always enjoy the patterns that you put out whether they are free or not.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving on to the Next Project*

It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.

After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.

I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.

I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.

I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.

I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.

We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.

I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.

I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.

I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.

I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.

Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving on to the Next Project*
> 
> It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.
> 
> After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.
> 
> I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.
> 
> I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.
> 
> I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.
> 
> I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.
> 
> We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.
> 
> I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.
> 
> I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.
> 
> I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.
> 
> I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


I'd like ta be on that raft with a good umbrella drink like the puddy-tat. Here is what the temp was yesterday afternoon on my back deck…....... the top number is outside, the bottom is inside the house:


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving on to the Next Project*
> 
> It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.
> 
> After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.
> 
> I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.
> 
> I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.
> 
> I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.
> 
> I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.
> 
> We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.
> 
> I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.
> 
> I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.
> 
> I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.
> 
> I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


By the way, that's Boris, the massage theropist givin me a lil rubb on my prof pic


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving on to the Next Project*
> 
> It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.
> 
> After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.
> 
> I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.
> 
> I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.
> 
> I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.
> 
> I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.
> 
> We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.
> 
> I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.
> 
> I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.
> 
> I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.
> 
> I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


i hope this poor little kitty doesnt get sunburned ear tips…lol…...glad to see thing continue to move along, more projects and new designs…..........yea its been real hot here, i only let my dog stay out for shorter periods, then bring here in to cool down, mos of the time she wants to come in on her own….it was funn this morning, we had some thinder going on about 6am…i always let her out in the morning, but she stood in the door and saw what was going on and slowly turned away and came backinto the house and into her little kingdom…she does not like thunder storms..well im have a great time with my projects, it will eventually get posted…and i have some really god news , ill share that in a email…have a great say you to…bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving on to the Next Project*
> 
> It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.
> 
> After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.
> 
> I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.
> 
> I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.
> 
> I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.
> 
> I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.
> 
> We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.
> 
> I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.
> 
> I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.
> 
> I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.
> 
> I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


Boy am I glad I am in CANADA! It is funny because people here do complain about the 'heat' when it is in the lower 80's. Being from Chicago, I have experienced much worse than that and I am sure in Kentucky and Alabama you guys are sweltering! Poor poochie!

Seeing the picture of the burned paw pads was troubling. Sometimes we don't realize how hot our pets are too. I give my kitties 'ice treats' in their water a couple of times each day. They really like that. Coco likes that I put packaging paper in her bed because I think it stays cooler than the padding is. They are all trained now to stay on the small deck outside the door (YES - I did teach them!) with little supervision and I let them sit out there to cool off when there is a breeze. But Roger - I need to know how you trained your kitty to do the back rub! I showed Pancakes the picture and he looked at me as if saying "Are you kidding??" LOL

Keep cool and have a great day!  Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving on to the Next Project*
> 
> It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.
> 
> After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.
> 
> I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.
> 
> I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.
> 
> I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.
> 
> I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.
> 
> We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.
> 
> I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.
> 
> I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.
> 
> I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.
> 
> I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


Tempus fugit, Sheila.

Still in the mid fifties here. Wearing a fleece. Porgy sitting at the window wondering when the rain is going to stop, looking accusingly at me as if to say I should be doing something about it. If I could push the jet stream 1000 miles north I would. Sadly not.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving on to the Next Project*
> 
> It doesn't take long after finishing one project to figure out that there is still a lot more to do. One thing that is for certain is that I will never be bored.
> 
> After finishing up the new ornaments and patterns yesterday and getting them posted on the site, there was little time to rest on my laurels and sit idle. There is still a catalog deadline for one of my wholesalers coming up quickly and I want to submit a couple of things at least. Even though I have been working constantly, much of my time was spent on the painting side of my job and I haven't had as many scroll sawing patterns as I would have liked to submit to them. I am sure I will feel it in the fall if I don't get moving now.
> 
> I also heard from my editor that the projects for the next issue were due shortly. It seemed that it was just the other day that I was finishing up the Christmas items for them, but in reality it was several weeks. Time to get moving on that.
> 
> I decided to do the magazine project first, as I have a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do. My editor didn't want an over-complicated project (whew!) and I had a good idea for a nice item that would be attractive and also fun. I spent the day mapping it out yesterday and I need to go this morning and pick up the wood that I will need to cut it out. All of the wood I have on hand here is thin and I need something that is at least 1/2" or thicker. So it is off to the lumber store I will go.
> 
> I also spent a bit of time fine tuning my computer. I love reformatting because it gives me a chance to reorganize and clean out lots of old files that I don't use or need. It seems that each time I do so, I am a bit better at setting up my system to be the most efficient and easy to navigate. Formatting used to be a dreaded task, but since I back everything up anyway now, there is very little risk of losing things that I need and each time I am done I am even happier with the results. This time it has really been rather fun. It is quite a pleasure working in a clean cyber-environment and things are running very smoothly.
> 
> I am still working on my music files little by little each day, and I am on the "d's" now as far as properly tagging and organizing everything there. I spend just a few minutes each day and re-name and sort things and slowly but surely I am seeing progress. I am thinking that it will take several weeks to finish, but I am even adding dates to the albums that I have so that I will be able to sort them by date if I wish. I love good filing systems and when they are set up properly, they are both functional and efficient.
> 
> We are quite a bit overcast today with a little rain falling. It is cool now, but it appears that it will be clearing and warming up by the end of the day. Nothing like my friends in the States have been experiencing though. I have heard so many stories of the unrelenting heat there and I am very happy that I am here in Canada. We haven't moved past the mid-80's so far this year, yet my friends and family in Chicago has been in the 100's for most of the week. I truly don't envy them and I am happy that I am where I am.
> 
> I hope you all get a break if you are in the hot areas. Be sure to drink a lot of water and give your pets extra water too. I saw a picture of a dog with raw paw pads from walking on hot pavement. I suppose that sometimes we don't think of things from their perspective. It is as if we were walking without our shoes, and I imagine it could be quite uncomfortable. The other day when I was at the beach, the sand was quite warm on my feet even though it was not all that hot outside.
> 
> I often give my kitties some ice cubes in their water on the hot days. Even though it hasn't been as hot here in Nova Scotia, it has been quite warm and they are all wearing their fur coats. Our poor Pancakes has taken to sprawling in the center of the floor on his back, airing out his furry belly. When you touch him you can feel the heat coming off of him, and it makes me realize that he is much hotter than we are. We don't have air conditioning (as most people don't here) because it usually isn't necessary, so on those few really warm days, we do tend to feel it more. At least it does seem to always cool down considerably in the evening, and last night I needed my blankets.
> 
> I still like the fall and winter months the best. I suppose that I can cope with the warm months too. I take them as I come and make the best of what is given to me.
> 
> I plan to finish my drawing today, and perhaps get some cutting done if I am able. It should be a good productive day and I am able to work at a nice pace and enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy your weekend!


I like fleece. I like being able to snuggle up with the kitties and being wrapped in a blanket, etc. Summer is OK too, especially this year because there don't seem to be any bugs, and I take what is given to me as far as weather goes, but I still prefer the cool autumn air or even the cold winter to being this hot and uncomfortable. Fortunately, no matter how warm it is during the day it seems to cool off considerably here at night, allowing us a good sleep. We have a good window fan in our bedroom that is actually two fans so you could have one blowing in and one blowing out to better circulate things. When I walk in there you would swear we had air conditioning. Either way, we have no choice as to what the weather will be so we tend to make the best of it.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wonderful Possibilities*

As I mentioned the other day, on Friday I received an email from my editor inquiring about the next project I was to be submitting for the magazine. The holiday issue was heading out to the printer and she was looking ahead to the next issue and beginning to map it out.

This took me a bit by surprise (it should not have, but I have been busy in so many directions that I just wasn't thinking about what to do next for the magazine!) Keith had asked me the week before if I was going to have my project done soon, as his has been done for a bit now and we like to ship them together to New Jersey. It just made sense. I had thought about it for the second he had asked me and I will be honest in saying that after that my mind went elsewhere and I pushed the idea of the next project to the back of my mind. I had too much else I wanted to do and I was anxious to get the little bird cage ornaments (finally) accomplished.

But now with my editor asking me, I knew my time was up and I needed to start thinking about what I would be making. She had told me that the issue would still have a fall theme to it, as even though it was the November issue, it came out in September. Since autumn is my favorite season, I didn't think it would be difficult to come up with something quickly to submit.

I spent the remainder of the day going through my many lists of things that I wanted to get done and I came up with a project idea that I had some time ago and never really implemented. Thank goodness that I keep lists and write these 'crazy' ideas down when I think of them! I have learned over the years that even though I may feel that my ideas are goofy or not able to be made into reality, there are many times when all it takes is a tiny spark in a certain direction and depending on the day and where my head is, I am sometimes able to make something that didn't work into a fun new project that does work. It happened to be the case with this.

I had planned to go to the lumber store yesterday to pick a thicker piece of maple, but I was happy to say that in our stash of wood, I found a piece that was beautiful and enough to do the project several times over. I spent the early part of the day drawing the design up and refining the line work. While the design wasn't as complex as the bird cage ornaments, it still has some details that need careful attention in order to look good.

By dinner time I was ready to cut, and I was almost going to wait until today to do so, but I was anxious to see how things would translate to cutting so I began cutting it out just after 8pm. It didn't take very long to complete - just an hour and a half or so - and things went pretty smooth.

It took me trying three different blades to feel settled into one that I felt was best suited for both the thickness of the wood as well as the density and the complexity of the design. You would think I would know that by now, but with all the new blades I have been trying, it was a good opportunity for me to experiment with several different ones and see what would work best. In the end, I chose the Olson Mach blades in size #3 reverse. Initially I had started with a PGT (precision ground) size 9 reverse because I thought with the hardness of the maple that would be the best choice. However, I found that while the #9 did fine for rip cutting the pieces apart, when trying to maneuver through the design, it was much too large and the teeth caught and cause a lot of chattering (slamming the piece up and down on the table) which wasn't fun.

I dropped down to a PGT #5 and it was still too large for the work. While I didn't think a smaller blade would go through the 5/8" thickness of the maple very well, that Mach #3 did the job perfectly. I was able to cut precise and still have sharp, crisp turns and it didn't lag or burn. Granted I had to have a bit of respect and couldn't fly through the cutting as I would have been able to do with the larger blades, but by allowing the blade to do the work and taking my time and doing things at a pace that was determined by the wood and blade, things went without a hitch and I was soon finished.

Here is a picture of one of the pieces that I cut:










I am not going to show the entire project now because I want it to be presented first in the magazine. My readership on the blog is growing and I think that the magazine should be the first to show the project in its entirety. But this little teaser can give you an idea of what it is all about.

I am going to offer two versions of this project, I think. I am cutting another one today and I am going to stain that one using the DecoArt acrylics and the gel Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think that this project cries out for just a touch of color, although the maple on its own is quite beautiful. I feel like I have plenty of time to recreate the piece(s) today and offer both versions. Everything should be able to be shipped tomorrow.

What is good about this project is that it seems to have been a springboard for several other similar seasonal projects that I can do along these lines. I am very excited about them and they will be quick and easy yet I think they are really cool looking and attractive.

I love woodworking and the huge scope of possibilities that are available to use when creating. One of the reasons that I love the scroll saw so much is that using it you can create any range of projects from very simple to very complex. With few other tools, it is a great starting point for introducing people to the many aspects of woodworking.

The sun is shining today and I hope to have a wonderful day. Besides finishing up this project, I hope to get out a bit and enjoy the day. I hope you all do too.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Possibilities*
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, on Friday I received an email from my editor inquiring about the next project I was to be submitting for the magazine. The holiday issue was heading out to the printer and she was looking ahead to the next issue and beginning to map it out.
> 
> This took me a bit by surprise (it should not have, but I have been busy in so many directions that I just wasn't thinking about what to do next for the magazine!) Keith had asked me the week before if I was going to have my project done soon, as his has been done for a bit now and we like to ship them together to New Jersey. It just made sense. I had thought about it for the second he had asked me and I will be honest in saying that after that my mind went elsewhere and I pushed the idea of the next project to the back of my mind. I had too much else I wanted to do and I was anxious to get the little bird cage ornaments (finally) accomplished.
> 
> But now with my editor asking me, I knew my time was up and I needed to start thinking about what I would be making. She had told me that the issue would still have a fall theme to it, as even though it was the November issue, it came out in September. Since autumn is my favorite season, I didn't think it would be difficult to come up with something quickly to submit.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day going through my many lists of things that I wanted to get done and I came up with a project idea that I had some time ago and never really implemented. Thank goodness that I keep lists and write these 'crazy' ideas down when I think of them! I have learned over the years that even though I may feel that my ideas are goofy or not able to be made into reality, there are many times when all it takes is a tiny spark in a certain direction and depending on the day and where my head is, I am sometimes able to make something that didn't work into a fun new project that does work. It happened to be the case with this.
> 
> I had planned to go to the lumber store yesterday to pick a thicker piece of maple, but I was happy to say that in our stash of wood, I found a piece that was beautiful and enough to do the project several times over. I spent the early part of the day drawing the design up and refining the line work. While the design wasn't as complex as the bird cage ornaments, it still has some details that need careful attention in order to look good.
> 
> By dinner time I was ready to cut, and I was almost going to wait until today to do so, but I was anxious to see how things would translate to cutting so I began cutting it out just after 8pm. It didn't take very long to complete - just an hour and a half or so - and things went pretty smooth.
> 
> It took me trying three different blades to feel settled into one that I felt was best suited for both the thickness of the wood as well as the density and the complexity of the design. You would think I would know that by now, but with all the new blades I have been trying, it was a good opportunity for me to experiment with several different ones and see what would work best. In the end, I chose the Olson Mach blades in size #3 reverse. Initially I had started with a PGT (precision ground) size 9 reverse because I thought with the hardness of the maple that would be the best choice. However, I found that while the #9 did fine for rip cutting the pieces apart, when trying to maneuver through the design, it was much too large and the teeth caught and cause a lot of chattering (slamming the piece up and down on the table) which wasn't fun.
> 
> I dropped down to a PGT #5 and it was still too large for the work. While I didn't think a smaller blade would go through the 5/8" thickness of the maple very well, that Mach #3 did the job perfectly. I was able to cut precise and still have sharp, crisp turns and it didn't lag or burn. Granted I had to have a bit of respect and couldn't fly through the cutting as I would have been able to do with the larger blades, but by allowing the blade to do the work and taking my time and doing things at a pace that was determined by the wood and blade, things went without a hitch and I was soon finished.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the pieces that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to show the entire project now because I want it to be presented first in the magazine. My readership on the blog is growing and I think that the magazine should be the first to show the project in its entirety. But this little teaser can give you an idea of what it is all about.
> 
> I am going to offer two versions of this project, I think. I am cutting another one today and I am going to stain that one using the DecoArt acrylics and the gel Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think that this project cries out for just a touch of color, although the maple on its own is quite beautiful. I feel like I have plenty of time to recreate the piece(s) today and offer both versions. Everything should be able to be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> What is good about this project is that it seems to have been a springboard for several other similar seasonal projects that I can do along these lines. I am very excited about them and they will be quick and easy yet I think they are really cool looking and attractive.
> 
> I love woodworking and the huge scope of possibilities that are available to use when creating. One of the reasons that I love the scroll saw so much is that using it you can create any range of projects from very simple to very complex. With few other tools, it is a great starting point for introducing people to the many aspects of woodworking.
> 
> The sun is shining today and I hope to have a wonderful day. Besides finishing up this project, I hope to get out a bit and enjoy the day. I hope you all do too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila,

The precision of your cutting is amazing to say the least.

A lot of hours at the saw obviously, however there are those who never get better at something, no matter how long they do it.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Possibilities*
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, on Friday I received an email from my editor inquiring about the next project I was to be submitting for the magazine. The holiday issue was heading out to the printer and she was looking ahead to the next issue and beginning to map it out.
> 
> This took me a bit by surprise (it should not have, but I have been busy in so many directions that I just wasn't thinking about what to do next for the magazine!) Keith had asked me the week before if I was going to have my project done soon, as his has been done for a bit now and we like to ship them together to New Jersey. It just made sense. I had thought about it for the second he had asked me and I will be honest in saying that after that my mind went elsewhere and I pushed the idea of the next project to the back of my mind. I had too much else I wanted to do and I was anxious to get the little bird cage ornaments (finally) accomplished.
> 
> But now with my editor asking me, I knew my time was up and I needed to start thinking about what I would be making. She had told me that the issue would still have a fall theme to it, as even though it was the November issue, it came out in September. Since autumn is my favorite season, I didn't think it would be difficult to come up with something quickly to submit.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day going through my many lists of things that I wanted to get done and I came up with a project idea that I had some time ago and never really implemented. Thank goodness that I keep lists and write these 'crazy' ideas down when I think of them! I have learned over the years that even though I may feel that my ideas are goofy or not able to be made into reality, there are many times when all it takes is a tiny spark in a certain direction and depending on the day and where my head is, I am sometimes able to make something that didn't work into a fun new project that does work. It happened to be the case with this.
> 
> I had planned to go to the lumber store yesterday to pick a thicker piece of maple, but I was happy to say that in our stash of wood, I found a piece that was beautiful and enough to do the project several times over. I spent the early part of the day drawing the design up and refining the line work. While the design wasn't as complex as the bird cage ornaments, it still has some details that need careful attention in order to look good.
> 
> By dinner time I was ready to cut, and I was almost going to wait until today to do so, but I was anxious to see how things would translate to cutting so I began cutting it out just after 8pm. It didn't take very long to complete - just an hour and a half or so - and things went pretty smooth.
> 
> It took me trying three different blades to feel settled into one that I felt was best suited for both the thickness of the wood as well as the density and the complexity of the design. You would think I would know that by now, but with all the new blades I have been trying, it was a good opportunity for me to experiment with several different ones and see what would work best. In the end, I chose the Olson Mach blades in size #3 reverse. Initially I had started with a PGT (precision ground) size 9 reverse because I thought with the hardness of the maple that would be the best choice. However, I found that while the #9 did fine for rip cutting the pieces apart, when trying to maneuver through the design, it was much too large and the teeth caught and cause a lot of chattering (slamming the piece up and down on the table) which wasn't fun.
> 
> I dropped down to a PGT #5 and it was still too large for the work. While I didn't think a smaller blade would go through the 5/8" thickness of the maple very well, that Mach #3 did the job perfectly. I was able to cut precise and still have sharp, crisp turns and it didn't lag or burn. Granted I had to have a bit of respect and couldn't fly through the cutting as I would have been able to do with the larger blades, but by allowing the blade to do the work and taking my time and doing things at a pace that was determined by the wood and blade, things went without a hitch and I was soon finished.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the pieces that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to show the entire project now because I want it to be presented first in the magazine. My readership on the blog is growing and I think that the magazine should be the first to show the project in its entirety. But this little teaser can give you an idea of what it is all about.
> 
> I am going to offer two versions of this project, I think. I am cutting another one today and I am going to stain that one using the DecoArt acrylics and the gel Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think that this project cries out for just a touch of color, although the maple on its own is quite beautiful. I feel like I have plenty of time to recreate the piece(s) today and offer both versions. Everything should be able to be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> What is good about this project is that it seems to have been a springboard for several other similar seasonal projects that I can do along these lines. I am very excited about them and they will be quick and easy yet I think they are really cool looking and attractive.
> 
> I love woodworking and the huge scope of possibilities that are available to use when creating. One of the reasons that I love the scroll saw so much is that using it you can create any range of projects from very simple to very complex. With few other tools, it is a great starting point for introducing people to the many aspects of woodworking.
> 
> The sun is shining today and I hope to have a wonderful day. Besides finishing up this project, I hope to get out a bit and enjoy the day. I hope you all do too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


When I worked full time for a certian employer, they were always about two seasons ahead. Most likely they have had Christmas items on the shelf for several weeks. Now semi-retired I just can not think like that any more.

However between designers, like you, and the mag's. I get, those keep my in the ahead mode all the time. Someone menchioned a fall craft show that had to be all Chirstmas items. Right not, with temp's close to 100 degrees I just can gear my mind on those things.

Anyway great cutting on you last project.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Possibilities*
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, on Friday I received an email from my editor inquiring about the next project I was to be submitting for the magazine. The holiday issue was heading out to the printer and she was looking ahead to the next issue and beginning to map it out.
> 
> This took me a bit by surprise (it should not have, but I have been busy in so many directions that I just wasn't thinking about what to do next for the magazine!) Keith had asked me the week before if I was going to have my project done soon, as his has been done for a bit now and we like to ship them together to New Jersey. It just made sense. I had thought about it for the second he had asked me and I will be honest in saying that after that my mind went elsewhere and I pushed the idea of the next project to the back of my mind. I had too much else I wanted to do and I was anxious to get the little bird cage ornaments (finally) accomplished.
> 
> But now with my editor asking me, I knew my time was up and I needed to start thinking about what I would be making. She had told me that the issue would still have a fall theme to it, as even though it was the November issue, it came out in September. Since autumn is my favorite season, I didn't think it would be difficult to come up with something quickly to submit.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day going through my many lists of things that I wanted to get done and I came up with a project idea that I had some time ago and never really implemented. Thank goodness that I keep lists and write these 'crazy' ideas down when I think of them! I have learned over the years that even though I may feel that my ideas are goofy or not able to be made into reality, there are many times when all it takes is a tiny spark in a certain direction and depending on the day and where my head is, I am sometimes able to make something that didn't work into a fun new project that does work. It happened to be the case with this.
> 
> I had planned to go to the lumber store yesterday to pick a thicker piece of maple, but I was happy to say that in our stash of wood, I found a piece that was beautiful and enough to do the project several times over. I spent the early part of the day drawing the design up and refining the line work. While the design wasn't as complex as the bird cage ornaments, it still has some details that need careful attention in order to look good.
> 
> By dinner time I was ready to cut, and I was almost going to wait until today to do so, but I was anxious to see how things would translate to cutting so I began cutting it out just after 8pm. It didn't take very long to complete - just an hour and a half or so - and things went pretty smooth.
> 
> It took me trying three different blades to feel settled into one that I felt was best suited for both the thickness of the wood as well as the density and the complexity of the design. You would think I would know that by now, but with all the new blades I have been trying, it was a good opportunity for me to experiment with several different ones and see what would work best. In the end, I chose the Olson Mach blades in size #3 reverse. Initially I had started with a PGT (precision ground) size 9 reverse because I thought with the hardness of the maple that would be the best choice. However, I found that while the #9 did fine for rip cutting the pieces apart, when trying to maneuver through the design, it was much too large and the teeth caught and cause a lot of chattering (slamming the piece up and down on the table) which wasn't fun.
> 
> I dropped down to a PGT #5 and it was still too large for the work. While I didn't think a smaller blade would go through the 5/8" thickness of the maple very well, that Mach #3 did the job perfectly. I was able to cut precise and still have sharp, crisp turns and it didn't lag or burn. Granted I had to have a bit of respect and couldn't fly through the cutting as I would have been able to do with the larger blades, but by allowing the blade to do the work and taking my time and doing things at a pace that was determined by the wood and blade, things went without a hitch and I was soon finished.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the pieces that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to show the entire project now because I want it to be presented first in the magazine. My readership on the blog is growing and I think that the magazine should be the first to show the project in its entirety. But this little teaser can give you an idea of what it is all about.
> 
> I am going to offer two versions of this project, I think. I am cutting another one today and I am going to stain that one using the DecoArt acrylics and the gel Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think that this project cries out for just a touch of color, although the maple on its own is quite beautiful. I feel like I have plenty of time to recreate the piece(s) today and offer both versions. Everything should be able to be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> What is good about this project is that it seems to have been a springboard for several other similar seasonal projects that I can do along these lines. I am very excited about them and they will be quick and easy yet I think they are really cool looking and attractive.
> 
> I love woodworking and the huge scope of possibilities that are available to use when creating. One of the reasons that I love the scroll saw so much is that using it you can create any range of projects from very simple to very complex. With few other tools, it is a great starting point for introducing people to the many aspects of woodworking.
> 
> The sun is shining today and I hope to have a wonderful day. Besides finishing up this project, I hope to get out a bit and enjoy the day. I hope you all do too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Maybe it's an A for Autumn… Whatever it stands for, it's a perfect cutout of an A in a nice font.


----------



## RiverWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Possibilities*
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, on Friday I received an email from my editor inquiring about the next project I was to be submitting for the magazine. The holiday issue was heading out to the printer and she was looking ahead to the next issue and beginning to map it out.
> 
> This took me a bit by surprise (it should not have, but I have been busy in so many directions that I just wasn't thinking about what to do next for the magazine!) Keith had asked me the week before if I was going to have my project done soon, as his has been done for a bit now and we like to ship them together to New Jersey. It just made sense. I had thought about it for the second he had asked me and I will be honest in saying that after that my mind went elsewhere and I pushed the idea of the next project to the back of my mind. I had too much else I wanted to do and I was anxious to get the little bird cage ornaments (finally) accomplished.
> 
> But now with my editor asking me, I knew my time was up and I needed to start thinking about what I would be making. She had told me that the issue would still have a fall theme to it, as even though it was the November issue, it came out in September. Since autumn is my favorite season, I didn't think it would be difficult to come up with something quickly to submit.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day going through my many lists of things that I wanted to get done and I came up with a project idea that I had some time ago and never really implemented. Thank goodness that I keep lists and write these 'crazy' ideas down when I think of them! I have learned over the years that even though I may feel that my ideas are goofy or not able to be made into reality, there are many times when all it takes is a tiny spark in a certain direction and depending on the day and where my head is, I am sometimes able to make something that didn't work into a fun new project that does work. It happened to be the case with this.
> 
> I had planned to go to the lumber store yesterday to pick a thicker piece of maple, but I was happy to say that in our stash of wood, I found a piece that was beautiful and enough to do the project several times over. I spent the early part of the day drawing the design up and refining the line work. While the design wasn't as complex as the bird cage ornaments, it still has some details that need careful attention in order to look good.
> 
> By dinner time I was ready to cut, and I was almost going to wait until today to do so, but I was anxious to see how things would translate to cutting so I began cutting it out just after 8pm. It didn't take very long to complete - just an hour and a half or so - and things went pretty smooth.
> 
> It took me trying three different blades to feel settled into one that I felt was best suited for both the thickness of the wood as well as the density and the complexity of the design. You would think I would know that by now, but with all the new blades I have been trying, it was a good opportunity for me to experiment with several different ones and see what would work best. In the end, I chose the Olson Mach blades in size #3 reverse. Initially I had started with a PGT (precision ground) size 9 reverse because I thought with the hardness of the maple that would be the best choice. However, I found that while the #9 did fine for rip cutting the pieces apart, when trying to maneuver through the design, it was much too large and the teeth caught and cause a lot of chattering (slamming the piece up and down on the table) which wasn't fun.
> 
> I dropped down to a PGT #5 and it was still too large for the work. While I didn't think a smaller blade would go through the 5/8" thickness of the maple very well, that Mach #3 did the job perfectly. I was able to cut precise and still have sharp, crisp turns and it didn't lag or burn. Granted I had to have a bit of respect and couldn't fly through the cutting as I would have been able to do with the larger blades, but by allowing the blade to do the work and taking my time and doing things at a pace that was determined by the wood and blade, things went without a hitch and I was soon finished.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the pieces that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to show the entire project now because I want it to be presented first in the magazine. My readership on the blog is growing and I think that the magazine should be the first to show the project in its entirety. But this little teaser can give you an idea of what it is all about.
> 
> I am going to offer two versions of this project, I think. I am cutting another one today and I am going to stain that one using the DecoArt acrylics and the gel Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think that this project cries out for just a touch of color, although the maple on its own is quite beautiful. I feel like I have plenty of time to recreate the piece(s) today and offer both versions. Everything should be able to be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> What is good about this project is that it seems to have been a springboard for several other similar seasonal projects that I can do along these lines. I am very excited about them and they will be quick and easy yet I think they are really cool looking and attractive.
> 
> I love woodworking and the huge scope of possibilities that are available to use when creating. One of the reasons that I love the scroll saw so much is that using it you can create any range of projects from very simple to very complex. With few other tools, it is a great starting point for introducing people to the many aspects of woodworking.
> 
> The sun is shining today and I hope to have a wonderful day. Besides finishing up this project, I hope to get out a bit and enjoy the day. I hope you all do too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I think that if there is anyone who knows you might. My son has a chance to trade for a hegner 14. Is it worth a $300 Trade?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Possibilities*
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, on Friday I received an email from my editor inquiring about the next project I was to be submitting for the magazine. The holiday issue was heading out to the printer and she was looking ahead to the next issue and beginning to map it out.
> 
> This took me a bit by surprise (it should not have, but I have been busy in so many directions that I just wasn't thinking about what to do next for the magazine!) Keith had asked me the week before if I was going to have my project done soon, as his has been done for a bit now and we like to ship them together to New Jersey. It just made sense. I had thought about it for the second he had asked me and I will be honest in saying that after that my mind went elsewhere and I pushed the idea of the next project to the back of my mind. I had too much else I wanted to do and I was anxious to get the little bird cage ornaments (finally) accomplished.
> 
> But now with my editor asking me, I knew my time was up and I needed to start thinking about what I would be making. She had told me that the issue would still have a fall theme to it, as even though it was the November issue, it came out in September. Since autumn is my favorite season, I didn't think it would be difficult to come up with something quickly to submit.
> 
> I spent the remainder of the day going through my many lists of things that I wanted to get done and I came up with a project idea that I had some time ago and never really implemented. Thank goodness that I keep lists and write these 'crazy' ideas down when I think of them! I have learned over the years that even though I may feel that my ideas are goofy or not able to be made into reality, there are many times when all it takes is a tiny spark in a certain direction and depending on the day and where my head is, I am sometimes able to make something that didn't work into a fun new project that does work. It happened to be the case with this.
> 
> I had planned to go to the lumber store yesterday to pick a thicker piece of maple, but I was happy to say that in our stash of wood, I found a piece that was beautiful and enough to do the project several times over. I spent the early part of the day drawing the design up and refining the line work. While the design wasn't as complex as the bird cage ornaments, it still has some details that need careful attention in order to look good.
> 
> By dinner time I was ready to cut, and I was almost going to wait until today to do so, but I was anxious to see how things would translate to cutting so I began cutting it out just after 8pm. It didn't take very long to complete - just an hour and a half or so - and things went pretty smooth.
> 
> It took me trying three different blades to feel settled into one that I felt was best suited for both the thickness of the wood as well as the density and the complexity of the design. You would think I would know that by now, but with all the new blades I have been trying, it was a good opportunity for me to experiment with several different ones and see what would work best. In the end, I chose the Olson Mach blades in size #3 reverse. Initially I had started with a PGT (precision ground) size 9 reverse because I thought with the hardness of the maple that would be the best choice. However, I found that while the #9 did fine for rip cutting the pieces apart, when trying to maneuver through the design, it was much too large and the teeth caught and cause a lot of chattering (slamming the piece up and down on the table) which wasn't fun.
> 
> I dropped down to a PGT #5 and it was still too large for the work. While I didn't think a smaller blade would go through the 5/8" thickness of the maple very well, that Mach #3 did the job perfectly. I was able to cut precise and still have sharp, crisp turns and it didn't lag or burn. Granted I had to have a bit of respect and couldn't fly through the cutting as I would have been able to do with the larger blades, but by allowing the blade to do the work and taking my time and doing things at a pace that was determined by the wood and blade, things went without a hitch and I was soon finished.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the pieces that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to show the entire project now because I want it to be presented first in the magazine. My readership on the blog is growing and I think that the magazine should be the first to show the project in its entirety. But this little teaser can give you an idea of what it is all about.
> 
> I am going to offer two versions of this project, I think. I am cutting another one today and I am going to stain that one using the DecoArt acrylics and the gel Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think that this project cries out for just a touch of color, although the maple on its own is quite beautiful. I feel like I have plenty of time to recreate the piece(s) today and offer both versions. Everything should be able to be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> What is good about this project is that it seems to have been a springboard for several other similar seasonal projects that I can do along these lines. I am very excited about them and they will be quick and easy yet I think they are really cool looking and attractive.
> 
> I love woodworking and the huge scope of possibilities that are available to use when creating. One of the reasons that I love the scroll saw so much is that using it you can create any range of projects from very simple to very complex. With few other tools, it is a great starting point for introducing people to the many aspects of woodworking.
> 
> The sun is shining today and I hope to have a wonderful day. Besides finishing up this project, I hope to get out a bit and enjoy the day. I hope you all do too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thank you for your nice comments. I would like to show the finished project, but I shouldn't just yet. Soon I will be able to post it. 

RiverWood - I really don't know much about Hegners, but I have heard that are very good. I am not fond of the blade change system myself, but I understand that they have an adaptation kit that makes it much easier. It is a pricey saw so I am not sure why they don't redesign the blade holding system instead of making the customer buy a kit. But other than that, I have heard that people who have them love them. I would think if it is in good working order it would be a good deal, as they are usually sold for much more. I hope this helps. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Submission Finished*

It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.

The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.

I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.

My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.

But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.

So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.

Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.

As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!

I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!










Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Submission Finished*
> 
> It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.
> 
> The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.
> 
> I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.
> 
> My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.
> 
> But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.
> 
> So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.
> 
> Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.
> 
> As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


I know exactly what you're sayin Sheila. I too have stacks of many different magazines that I will leaf thru on a rainy day or if I'm lookin for something to jump-start my memory of seeing what I'm thinkin of. I too like having a magazine in my lap instead of this hot laptop also. I know there are plenty o mags suffering from all the free stuff on the internet. I was on a rampage the other day about places charging you extra for videos. Part of me does understand, but, it just seems to me that everywhere you turn someone is tryin ta make a buck. I'm surprised nobody has tried to sell the air we breathe. Have a good day/week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Submission Finished*
> 
> It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.
> 
> The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.
> 
> I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.
> 
> My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.
> 
> But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.
> 
> So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.
> 
> Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.
> 
> As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


Aren't there "air bars" already, Roger? Or is that just in movies? LOL I know what you mean. I saw your post and it is a double edged sword. We are all getting used to 'free stuff' on the internet. As a pattern designer, I still hope that people still think that it is worth it to invest in one of my designs over the free ones. I give free patterns too from time to time, as much as I can, but this is my living and if I don't make an income, I have to do something else. It is just the way it is. I hope that people will be willing to pay for what Keith and I do and I try to give them a bit more than they get from the free pattern places. We will just have to see how things will work out.

Hope you are cooler today and back in that hammock soon! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Submission Finished*
> 
> It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.
> 
> The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.
> 
> I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.
> 
> My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.
> 
> But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.
> 
> So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.
> 
> Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.
> 
> As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


I know what you mean about 'wanting it now'. This is why I got out of the computer industry. These days a thing of beauty is often a joy for a fortnight, not forever. However I feel the old adage of worthwhile things having to be waited for applies here. Instant gratification often leads to undervaluing things.

Regards printed things. Some people, here and elsewhere, have said to me 'Why don't you write a book' about boxmaking that is. Well I've thought about it, discussed it with you I seem to remember, and the more I think the more I'm coming down on the side of E-publishing. As long as I can find a non-hackable data format. Won't make it happen any quicker but at least it cuts out schlepping around publishers and getting rejection notices. Marketing seems to be the only problem but I think I know someone, who's E-savvy, that does that sort of thing.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Submission Finished*
> 
> It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.
> 
> The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.
> 
> I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.
> 
> My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.
> 
> But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.
> 
> So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.
> 
> Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.
> 
> As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


Sheila, Martyn -

Don't worry about hackable, just get your material out in both ebook and print at a good price. There is no data to show that piracy costs you sales. You both have a lot to share and ebooks (both directly and through Amazon and the others) are great ways to share your gifts.

It is not much harder than putting together a Word document or a PDF.

Just let me know when they are coming out!

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Submission Finished*
> 
> It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.
> 
> The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.
> 
> I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.
> 
> My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.
> 
> But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.
> 
> So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.
> 
> Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.
> 
> As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


You know Steve, we are reading all this stuff about SOPA and anti-piracy laws, yet we are still seeing record sales of movie tickets, music and other related items. I believe that you are right when you say that piracy doesn't cost sales. At least not in the ways the production companies want us to believe.

When I was first with Keith, he was worried about how people could 'steal' my patterns from the internet. I realize that it is possible, but I could easily spend a couple of careers trying to prevent it - not leaving me any time to do designing. Just last week when I presented my birdcage ornaments, someone posted pictures of cheap laser cut ones that they got at Hobby Lobby that were similar in design. He said "there are about 10 designs!" as if people would get them and use them for patterns instead of buying my plans for them. Keith was really mad, as he knew that I worked really hard on them. We knew nothing about the cheap laser cut ones (we don't even have Hobby Lobby or Michael's near us and I had worked on these for a couple of months off and on) But I got to thinking about it and if someone wants to spend anywhere from .75 to $1.50 each (I am assuming that is what they are selling for) and buy all 10 of them and then take the time to trace them out and make them a workable pattern, then more power to them! My pattern only costs $5.95 and all the work is done. I realize that some people will do that, but then they will probably be the ones that wonder why there are no decent pattern designers left.

My customers know the quality they can expect from my designs. There are occasional errors, as we are only human, but overall the patterns are good solid instructions that help make the project successful. They feel we are worth the money they spend not only for the pattern quality but for the support too. I need to count on that to know that I will still have a job.

As far as the books go, I like the ideas of self-publishing because I do so much writing and use the publishing programs anyway. I have heard so many stories about people who write books and get only a sliver of the royalties after doing 95% of the work. Although, as Steven knows, marketing is a big part of the equation.

Lots to consider, that is for sure! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Submission Finished*
> 
> It feels odd this morning writing and not being able to show the work that I did over the weekend for the magazine. I am not always good at keeping surprises, especially on such a large scale. I tend to be more like a child and share my own excitement about something new that I am doing. But this time around, I think it is probably best for me to keep things under wraps - at least for a while anyway.
> 
> The magazine industry is having a rough go of it. With all the advances in communication and information exchanged offered here on the internet, it puts print magazines at a great disadvantage. People are used to getting information instantly, and if they find that they have to wait from one source, they simply check out the next one on the long list of matches that they type into Google.
> 
> I admit that I am much the same. I like the option of having things instantly - especially reading materials and things like that. But in another sense, I do like the look and feel of having a magazine in my lap, while I am leafing through the beautiful color pictures and reading the accompanying articles. Recently I made a trip to the beach and I took several copies of my favorite painting magazines with me to leaf through while relaxing in the sun. While I choose to have my magazines sent to me online, I still ordered all the back copies of them so that I have something tangible to have and hold in my hand. Yes, this cost extra and yes, I probably killed a few trees in my lifetime, but I like them nonetheless and while it is convenient to have things available on our computers, I find it much preferable to turn real pages of the magazines rather than to turn them using Acrobat reader. It is just my own personal thoughts.
> 
> My own customers have shown how much they appreciate 'e patterns' that I offer. I think of the couple of hundred orders we receive each month from the site, there are usually only a handful that require 'hard copies' which are mailed to them. The vast majority of people prefer electronic files which I email to them instantly. I don't blame them there, as having patterns on the computer is a great way to store and organize them efficiently. Since only the pattern pages require printing to create the project, it is a great and easy way to do things. It also eliminates the need to take the patterns to get them photocopied if you have no scanner and it is easy to produce as many copies as you needed on a demand basis if you are making several of the same project, such as ornaments. Not to mention the savings in producing the patterns and shipping cost as well as the instant gratification of not having to wait for delivery of the patterns. This is especially appreciated by my customers in Australia and Europe.
> 
> But for the print magazines, this trend is somewhat troubling. I know that print media demand has greatly declined across the board of late, and I believe that it will continue to do so. Craft and hobby magazines are dropping off at alarming rates and I can only hope that the magazine that I am involved with hangs in there. Already in the decorative painting field they are down to only one two magazines. I have seen several of them be discontinued in recent years and I truly miss them. I think that my biggest 'collections' consist of magazines that I have subscribed to over the years. I still enjoy going back through them every once in a while to read or to see what project that were offered. Many are timeless and still enjoyable to do and I don't ever see myself getting rid of them.
> 
> So for now, I will keep my project under wraps. All I can say about it is that I think it is cool and I can't wait to be able to show you it, once the publication is released. It is a simpler project, as requested by my editor, and in comparison to the bird cage ornaments it was quite easy. But it is a good example of how 'easy' can be something that is still quite attractive and I am very proud of it. As I said yesterday, it got me thinking in a certain direction and I hope to produce additional projects along the same line of thinking soon.
> 
> Today I will be writing instructions and sending another box on its way. I see that my large wholesale order is scheduled to be delivered today. That will be a huge relief after it was hung up in customs for a week. At least it wasn't sent back here. That would have been a pain.
> 
> As I look outside, it seems like it is going to be a beautiful Monday. The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. When I got up, I needed a blanket on my lap because the air was quite cool, but now that the sun is fully out, it is already warming up quite a bit. Just lovely!
> 
> I wish you all a good day and hope you have fun today. Monday's are always good anyway. I wish you all a happy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is like a butterfly; the more you chase it, the more it will elude you, but if you turn your attention to other things, it will come and sit softly on your shoulder …" - Henry David Thoreau


Thanks for the encouraging outlook Steven.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thinking Ahead *

Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.

The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.

Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.

Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.

While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:




























I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .

So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.

But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?

Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.

I really do like my life.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I think you need to reward yourself Sheila. Pick a date that's close and enjoy the planning and preparation.


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


It is. Only a 6 hour drive up to the top of the island. But the best time to go would actually be in mid fall when all of trees have turned coloyrs and every hill you come over, looks like a bowl of jelly beans!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


You know, John - I kept on telling Keith we would do this in the autumn sometime. We have been talking about it for quite a while now. But when we saw our friend and heard about how beautiful it was, I looked it up and it is really breathtaking. He was talking about those roads like I have pictured, where the highway is right along the sea and it reminded me of all the movie shots you see of people driving up the California coast. I didn't know it was like that here. I have lived here eight years now and have only really seen the southern part of the province.

We do work hard - and even though we love our work it is part of every day of our lives. Getting away for a couple of days would be rather cool.

As I said, planning will be half the fun. Summer is traditionally our 'slower' season anyway so what better time to get away? I am afraid that if we wait until autumn, it will be like the past years and it will be put aside. Maybe we can even do both! It is after all, only six hours!  (See the trouble I can get into when I get caught up on things?) 
LOL

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Oh yea Sheila. I can feel the serenity in lookin at those curvy, hilly, beautiful scenes. I'd do it on 2-wheels, but, a convertable would be the next best thing. Enjoy, let yer hair out, and cruise on.


----------



## Scroller47

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


It was beautiful up there, although we had lots of fog in the highlands part. We were in Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island last August and loved it. But then I wasn't working like you so I could just enjoy the beauty. Take some time to enjoy life.
John


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Nothing like a relaxing drive through Mother Nature`s beauty. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hopefully we will get away sometime next week. It has been wonderful weather-wise and I want to be sure if we go that it will be nice. That's the good thing about being flexible. I just don't want to get bombarded and not be able to get away.

Have a great night you guys! 

Sheila


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Ahead *
> 
> Another package went out the door yesterday. In it was the our latest submissions for the magazine. I still always feel a wonderful sense of relief when that happens. I think it signifies closure in a sense and knowing we did our best and for the most part our job is done for the time being. I still need to complete the instructions for the current project that I just completed, but that should be finished today. Then on to new things.
> 
> The remainder of the day was spent answering emails, tying up loose ends and then taking the afternoon/evening off. We cleaned up the place a bit, did some shopping and laundry and had some company for dinner. It was a nice and relaxing day and it felt good to wake up this morning to everything for the most part neat and orderly. The time 'off' felt good too. Sometimes I forget how constant the job can be. I don't think that is bad, because I have woven my social life into work to the point that it is a very grey area between the two. It is very difficult to distinguish work from play at times. I don't really think that is bad, but a change of pace once in a while is probably a good thing.
> 
> Speaking of change of pace and taking breaks, we spoke to a friend of ours the other day whom we saw when we were out doing errands. He was a friend of Keith's and we attended his wedding last year. We hadn't really seen him since and it was good to catch up and hear what they were up to. In our conversation, we mentioned that we were thinking of taking a few days off to just 'get away' for a bit. For a couple of years now I had wanted to take a road trip up to the northern part of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail). I had heard that it was beautiful and something that should be seen.
> 
> Keith, who has lived here most of his life has never been there either, and he is also very interested in 'convertable-ing' up in that area. I have always thought the fall would be a great time, as I hear the hardwood trees are all beautiful with color, but it does sound nice to be able to drive when the air is warm and the skies are clear. Perhaps we will go sooner than later.
> 
> While we probably will only take a couple of days, it will be nice to get away for a bit. Already it is looking to be a busy fall season for us and while we enjoy our trips to Halifax every now and then, I think we are ready for something a little more adventurous. Our friend told us of the hills and the road that went along the ocean and how beautiful it was and I did a Google search just to see. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost picture us driving down that road. . .
> 
> So the seed has been planted. It will be just a matter of figuring out the best time to get away and then pack things up and go. When we went to New York and Chicago last year, we had to go up north a bit before we headed south for the USA because the ferry wasn't running that week and we enjoyed how different the landscape was even at that short distance. I think it would be a great trip for us and something we would both enjoy very much.
> 
> But until then, it is back to work. It will be a nice goal to strive for and something nice to daydream about for a bit and plan. After all - isn't that half the fun of taking a trip?
> 
> Already it is another beautiful day today. The sun is out and it is warming up and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Everything is in order and ready for me to finish up this little bit on this project that is in transport and begin the next.
> 
> I really do like my life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


When I was living out there, I had literally gone around the province three times. I would travel up to North Sydney, over to Amherst, down to Digny and Yarmouth, over to Shelbourne, then back to Dartmouth. I love my job and all of the traveling that I do. I am so lucky thag I get to see so much of this wonderful and beautiful country of ours.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Ten Minute Blog*

Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved! 

Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.

It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.

I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)

In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.

But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!

Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.










(Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *The Ten Minute Blog*
> 
> Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.
> 
> It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)
> 
> In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.
> 
> But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


... and she's off!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Ten Minute Blog*
> 
> Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.
> 
> It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)
> 
> In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.
> 
> But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


Choosing business directions, in this economy, can be difficult. You will continue to be glad you chose multiple directions. This is good. The old economic saying is, "guns and butter". That means make sure you are making something everyone will need in any economy.

Have a great trip.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Ten Minute Blog*
> 
> Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.
> 
> It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)
> 
> In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.
> 
> But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


Congratulations and well deserved to Keith. Have a good trip.


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *The Ten Minute Blog*
> 
> Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.
> 
> It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)
> 
> In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.
> 
> But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


Have a good trip, great to hear that the supplier has more demand than he can keep up with. Jugs means that Keihh will be out of your wag for awhile now, making a new stockpile for his customers! Good work and perseverance are two things that most of need !


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Ten Minute Blog*
> 
> Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.
> 
> It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)
> 
> In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.
> 
> But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


Travel safe. Congrats to Keith. I'm thinkin stuffed cabbage fer some reason now


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Ten Minute Blog*
> 
> Yes - I am timing it. It was either that or nothing and I know if I opted for 'nothing' that I would hear from some of you. It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy one. But busy in a good way. We are taking a short road trip to Bear River (after the gym) because Keith talked to Rob from the shop Flight of Fancy and Rob had sold all of Keith's fountain pens and needed more. That is a great problem to have, especially in this economy.
> 
> It seems that Keith is getting a taste of what being successful can mean, and although I know that he is thrilled, I think that part of him is a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I know just what he is talking about. (5 minutes left!)
> 
> In the process of trying to survive, we put out feelers in many directions, hoping that one of them will pay off. While it is great that more than one seems to be working, it does give you a feeling of apprehension as to which direction to go first. It sometimes turns you into one of 'those' people who work all the time. I suppose we have to be careful what we ask for.
> 
> But this is ALL good! We are thrilled and will be taking the short trip to beautiful Bear River today. I think I will take the camera. While it isn't Cape Breton (yet!) it is still a road trip on a beautiful day. If that is part of the job description, than I'll take it. I can think of worse!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I promise to catch up tomorrow and let you know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's a random cat picture to make you smile! I know how you like pictures!)


Thanks, everyone! I talked about how our trip went in the next post. Things went well, but it seemed the shop owner was a little off with his stock numbers. It was a little disappointing, but in the end he took five more pens and with the tourist season in full swing, that isn't really a bad thing. We will just have to see how it goes!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Power Drawing*

We had quite a busy day yesterday. We hurried to get out to the gym and get home so we could be ready to make the trip to Bear River to take care of Keith's pens. He had talked to the gallery owner Rob, and Rob needed him to come down not only to replenish the stock with some more fountain pens, but also to show him how to change the cartridges in them. I suppose that a couple of customers had inquired as to how to do so and Rob had forgotten.

Keith didn't seem too anxious to go yesterday, as he said that Rob had told him that as long as it was prior to the 20th of the month, that would be good. Apparently he had a meeting with someone else who owned a store and wanted to perhaps carry some of Keith's pens there too and he wanted to be sure to show how to refill them. But I kind of wanted to go yesterday and get it over and done with. Not only was it something that we could then check off the list, but the weather was absolutely beautiful for a drive. It was sunny and warm but not too hot. A perfect day.

Besides, we are in between orders right now and I didn't want one to come in and have that short trip hanging over our heads. We are still hoping to get away for a bit perhaps in the next week or so and getting things out of the way as quickly as possible seemed like the thing to do.

Keith called Rob up to make certain he would be in and it was a good thing he was because he had a tour going through in the morning and asked that we come later in the afternoon. That was kind of poopie because we were ready to hit the road, so we spent the morning doing some extra work around here. Keith is in the midst of drawing a new pattern and I am in between things but ready to start on a some new patterns. It is hard to start up for only an hour or so and I really wanted to get this trip behind me so I could spend some quality time drawing.

I decided to work on some submissions that I had to do and clean up some paperwork and post some receipts. That was the perfect thing to fill in the morning and it also gave me a clean slate for today. We left a bit after noon and we had lunch at a nice place in Bear River that we had eaten before. It gave Rob enough time to finish what he had been doing and it was a great excuse to have a nice lunch on a beautiful day.

When Keith initially talked to Rob, he had said that all the fountain pens were gone. This got us quite excited because there were some really nice high end pens there. When we got to the shop, we saw that there were still a couple of them there, and while we were a little disappointed, Rob still took five additional pens (four of them fountain pens) to sell. It would have been nice to have seen him out of the pens, but unfortunately, he isn't the most organized person around and had only thought that they were all gone.

But still, it was the chance for people to see some more of Keith's beautiful pens and hopefully make some sales. While Keith was a bit disappointed, I think that it was a good thing that we went right away. After all, what little tourist season we have this year is short and every day you have things available means that you will increase your chance of sales. I am still glad that the trip is behind us and we are now free to continue our designing here.

Today will be a day of power drawing. I have about three immediate ideas for patterns and I need to get them drawn and cut. While it was nice to take it easy a bit after the bit push a couple weeks ago, there is much to do and we don't know when our next big order will come. We want to be prepared for that.

Besides, if I work hard for the next several days, it won't be as difficult to take off and take a couple of days for our mini-vacation. It's a nice thing to think about while drawing and it will be a great reward for our work. Already we are planning our route and thinking about what we are going to see. That is half the fun, I think.

On these beautiful days, it is sometimes hard to be disciplined and keep working, but having a reward not too far down the line really makes it worth while. I don't really mind working on the nice days when I can think ahead to being on the open road and seeing places we have never been. It is really a fun thing to work toward.

I wish you all a happy day today.










"The dictionary is the only place that success comes before work. work is the key to success, and hard work can help you accomplish anything." ― Vince Lombardi Jr.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Power Drawing*
> 
> We had quite a busy day yesterday. We hurried to get out to the gym and get home so we could be ready to make the trip to Bear River to take care of Keith's pens. He had talked to the gallery owner Rob, and Rob needed him to come down not only to replenish the stock with some more fountain pens, but also to show him how to change the cartridges in them. I suppose that a couple of customers had inquired as to how to do so and Rob had forgotten.
> 
> Keith didn't seem too anxious to go yesterday, as he said that Rob had told him that as long as it was prior to the 20th of the month, that would be good. Apparently he had a meeting with someone else who owned a store and wanted to perhaps carry some of Keith's pens there too and he wanted to be sure to show how to refill them. But I kind of wanted to go yesterday and get it over and done with. Not only was it something that we could then check off the list, but the weather was absolutely beautiful for a drive. It was sunny and warm but not too hot. A perfect day.
> 
> Besides, we are in between orders right now and I didn't want one to come in and have that short trip hanging over our heads. We are still hoping to get away for a bit perhaps in the next week or so and getting things out of the way as quickly as possible seemed like the thing to do.
> 
> Keith called Rob up to make certain he would be in and it was a good thing he was because he had a tour going through in the morning and asked that we come later in the afternoon. That was kind of poopie because we were ready to hit the road, so we spent the morning doing some extra work around here. Keith is in the midst of drawing a new pattern and I am in between things but ready to start on a some new patterns. It is hard to start up for only an hour or so and I really wanted to get this trip behind me so I could spend some quality time drawing.
> 
> I decided to work on some submissions that I had to do and clean up some paperwork and post some receipts. That was the perfect thing to fill in the morning and it also gave me a clean slate for today. We left a bit after noon and we had lunch at a nice place in Bear River that we had eaten before. It gave Rob enough time to finish what he had been doing and it was a great excuse to have a nice lunch on a beautiful day.
> 
> When Keith initially talked to Rob, he had said that all the fountain pens were gone. This got us quite excited because there were some really nice high end pens there. When we got to the shop, we saw that there were still a couple of them there, and while we were a little disappointed, Rob still took five additional pens (four of them fountain pens) to sell. It would have been nice to have seen him out of the pens, but unfortunately, he isn't the most organized person around and had only thought that they were all gone.
> 
> But still, it was the chance for people to see some more of Keith's beautiful pens and hopefully make some sales. While Keith was a bit disappointed, I think that it was a good thing that we went right away. After all, what little tourist season we have this year is short and every day you have things available means that you will increase your chance of sales. I am still glad that the trip is behind us and we are now free to continue our designing here.
> 
> Today will be a day of power drawing. I have about three immediate ideas for patterns and I need to get them drawn and cut. While it was nice to take it easy a bit after the bit push a couple weeks ago, there is much to do and we don't know when our next big order will come. We want to be prepared for that.
> 
> Besides, if I work hard for the next several days, it won't be as difficult to take off and take a couple of days for our mini-vacation. It's a nice thing to think about while drawing and it will be a great reward for our work. Already we are planning our route and thinking about what we are going to see. That is half the fun, I think.
> 
> On these beautiful days, it is sometimes hard to be disciplined and keep working, but having a reward not too far down the line really makes it worth while. I don't really mind working on the nice days when I can think ahead to being on the open road and seeing places we have never been. It is really a fun thing to work toward.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The dictionary is the only place that success comes before work. work is the key to success, and hard work can help you accomplish anything." ― Vince Lombardi Jr.


Have a gr8, and safe weekend, to you both. Travel safe.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Power Drawing*
> 
> We had quite a busy day yesterday. We hurried to get out to the gym and get home so we could be ready to make the trip to Bear River to take care of Keith's pens. He had talked to the gallery owner Rob, and Rob needed him to come down not only to replenish the stock with some more fountain pens, but also to show him how to change the cartridges in them. I suppose that a couple of customers had inquired as to how to do so and Rob had forgotten.
> 
> Keith didn't seem too anxious to go yesterday, as he said that Rob had told him that as long as it was prior to the 20th of the month, that would be good. Apparently he had a meeting with someone else who owned a store and wanted to perhaps carry some of Keith's pens there too and he wanted to be sure to show how to refill them. But I kind of wanted to go yesterday and get it over and done with. Not only was it something that we could then check off the list, but the weather was absolutely beautiful for a drive. It was sunny and warm but not too hot. A perfect day.
> 
> Besides, we are in between orders right now and I didn't want one to come in and have that short trip hanging over our heads. We are still hoping to get away for a bit perhaps in the next week or so and getting things out of the way as quickly as possible seemed like the thing to do.
> 
> Keith called Rob up to make certain he would be in and it was a good thing he was because he had a tour going through in the morning and asked that we come later in the afternoon. That was kind of poopie because we were ready to hit the road, so we spent the morning doing some extra work around here. Keith is in the midst of drawing a new pattern and I am in between things but ready to start on a some new patterns. It is hard to start up for only an hour or so and I really wanted to get this trip behind me so I could spend some quality time drawing.
> 
> I decided to work on some submissions that I had to do and clean up some paperwork and post some receipts. That was the perfect thing to fill in the morning and it also gave me a clean slate for today. We left a bit after noon and we had lunch at a nice place in Bear River that we had eaten before. It gave Rob enough time to finish what he had been doing and it was a great excuse to have a nice lunch on a beautiful day.
> 
> When Keith initially talked to Rob, he had said that all the fountain pens were gone. This got us quite excited because there were some really nice high end pens there. When we got to the shop, we saw that there were still a couple of them there, and while we were a little disappointed, Rob still took five additional pens (four of them fountain pens) to sell. It would have been nice to have seen him out of the pens, but unfortunately, he isn't the most organized person around and had only thought that they were all gone.
> 
> But still, it was the chance for people to see some more of Keith's beautiful pens and hopefully make some sales. While Keith was a bit disappointed, I think that it was a good thing that we went right away. After all, what little tourist season we have this year is short and every day you have things available means that you will increase your chance of sales. I am still glad that the trip is behind us and we are now free to continue our designing here.
> 
> Today will be a day of power drawing. I have about three immediate ideas for patterns and I need to get them drawn and cut. While it was nice to take it easy a bit after the bit push a couple weeks ago, there is much to do and we don't know when our next big order will come. We want to be prepared for that.
> 
> Besides, if I work hard for the next several days, it won't be as difficult to take off and take a couple of days for our mini-vacation. It's a nice thing to think about while drawing and it will be a great reward for our work. Already we are planning our route and thinking about what we are going to see. That is half the fun, I think.
> 
> On these beautiful days, it is sometimes hard to be disciplined and keep working, but having a reward not too far down the line really makes it worth while. I don't really mind working on the nice days when I can think ahead to being on the open road and seeing places we have never been. It is really a fun thing to work toward.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The dictionary is the only place that success comes before work. work is the key to success, and hard work can help you accomplish anything." ― Vince Lombardi Jr.


Hi Sheila,
Take care on the roads. One thing that a business will be known and will profit much is nothing but the marketing side. Just hoping that the best will always turn-out profitable with the marketing side for both you and Keith. 
God Bless your trip.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Power Drawing*
> 
> We had quite a busy day yesterday. We hurried to get out to the gym and get home so we could be ready to make the trip to Bear River to take care of Keith's pens. He had talked to the gallery owner Rob, and Rob needed him to come down not only to replenish the stock with some more fountain pens, but also to show him how to change the cartridges in them. I suppose that a couple of customers had inquired as to how to do so and Rob had forgotten.
> 
> Keith didn't seem too anxious to go yesterday, as he said that Rob had told him that as long as it was prior to the 20th of the month, that would be good. Apparently he had a meeting with someone else who owned a store and wanted to perhaps carry some of Keith's pens there too and he wanted to be sure to show how to refill them. But I kind of wanted to go yesterday and get it over and done with. Not only was it something that we could then check off the list, but the weather was absolutely beautiful for a drive. It was sunny and warm but not too hot. A perfect day.
> 
> Besides, we are in between orders right now and I didn't want one to come in and have that short trip hanging over our heads. We are still hoping to get away for a bit perhaps in the next week or so and getting things out of the way as quickly as possible seemed like the thing to do.
> 
> Keith called Rob up to make certain he would be in and it was a good thing he was because he had a tour going through in the morning and asked that we come later in the afternoon. That was kind of poopie because we were ready to hit the road, so we spent the morning doing some extra work around here. Keith is in the midst of drawing a new pattern and I am in between things but ready to start on a some new patterns. It is hard to start up for only an hour or so and I really wanted to get this trip behind me so I could spend some quality time drawing.
> 
> I decided to work on some submissions that I had to do and clean up some paperwork and post some receipts. That was the perfect thing to fill in the morning and it also gave me a clean slate for today. We left a bit after noon and we had lunch at a nice place in Bear River that we had eaten before. It gave Rob enough time to finish what he had been doing and it was a great excuse to have a nice lunch on a beautiful day.
> 
> When Keith initially talked to Rob, he had said that all the fountain pens were gone. This got us quite excited because there were some really nice high end pens there. When we got to the shop, we saw that there were still a couple of them there, and while we were a little disappointed, Rob still took five additional pens (four of them fountain pens) to sell. It would have been nice to have seen him out of the pens, but unfortunately, he isn't the most organized person around and had only thought that they were all gone.
> 
> But still, it was the chance for people to see some more of Keith's beautiful pens and hopefully make some sales. While Keith was a bit disappointed, I think that it was a good thing that we went right away. After all, what little tourist season we have this year is short and every day you have things available means that you will increase your chance of sales. I am still glad that the trip is behind us and we are now free to continue our designing here.
> 
> Today will be a day of power drawing. I have about three immediate ideas for patterns and I need to get them drawn and cut. While it was nice to take it easy a bit after the bit push a couple weeks ago, there is much to do and we don't know when our next big order will come. We want to be prepared for that.
> 
> Besides, if I work hard for the next several days, it won't be as difficult to take off and take a couple of days for our mini-vacation. It's a nice thing to think about while drawing and it will be a great reward for our work. Already we are planning our route and thinking about what we are going to see. That is half the fun, I think.
> 
> On these beautiful days, it is sometimes hard to be disciplined and keep working, but having a reward not too far down the line really makes it worth while. I don't really mind working on the nice days when I can think ahead to being on the open road and seeing places we have never been. It is really a fun thing to work toward.
> 
> I wish you all a happy day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The dictionary is the only place that success comes before work. work is the key to success, and hard work can help you accomplish anything." ― Vince Lombardi Jr.


Thank you both very much. I don't think we are leaving until the middle of next week. I was debating whether to make it a 'marketing' trip or not. I suppose it would have to be on some level - at least with Keith and his pens. It would be foolish to pass up the opportunity to visit so many tourist places without bringing his pens to show and possibly sell.

Stay tuned for further developments! (and thank you for the good wishes!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Deadlines*

I suppose that there will always be deadlines that I have to think about. But that is a good thing - the more deadlines, the harder I push myself. I think that is one of the reasons that I am here everyday writing. By writing about what I plan to do, it puts it out here for all to see and that somehow keeps me pushing to get what I say I am going to do done. It sure helps when we are self-governing and have a day when we aren't quite as ambitious as we would like. I know that even doing things this way, there have been times when I have missed or not been finished with a project or design when I would have liked to, but that doesn't happen very often and when it does, it is usually for a good reason.

Our largest wholesaler of scroll saw patterns has a deadline that is coming up quite soon. It is for their fall and early winter catalogs (both) which come out in about October and then again right near Christmas. This is the final chance to present our projects that are holiday related - at least at the catalog level. Here we are in mid-July and the weather is hot and sunny and we are to be done with our Christmas and holiday designing. After fifteen years, it still seems strange to me. I am very happy that we have our site and that it does well, because it allows me to still work on seasonal and holiday patterns up until the last minute. Usually we can sneak a few last minute patterns on the site for Christmas all the way until the end of November and they will still be somewhat successful. At least we can be in sync with the season a bit. But for now, the deadline is once again looming and we have until the end of next week to get what we plan to present done.

For those of you that have been reading, you know that next week we were thinking about taking a couple of days off to get away. Besides the above mentioned deadline, we are pretty much on top of things and it seems like as good a time as any to go. The new Christmas ornaments will be up on the Artist's Club website any day now and their catalog will be going out soon and even though we have sent 150 of each the stocking and package ornament kits, if they sell anything at all like the witch's boots and hats, they will be ordering again before long.

So there is only a small window of opportunity if we are to get away at all. Sometimes it is difficult to make that decision. Especially when so many others are struggling to get by with the economy the way it is. But we need this time off to refresh ourselves and enjoy the weather while we are able. Soon the snow will be blowing and any type of road trip at all will be out of the question. We realize that this may be the only time when we are at this point, and while other opportunities may come up later on, we don't want to allow this one to pass.

Yesterday I worked most of the day drawing a new set of ornaments. It is funny how things start out as one thing in my head and evolve to something so different in the course of the day. While these aren't quite exactly as I pictured them to be in my mind, they are very nice and I hope that they will be something that others like too. I have a small picture to show you what they are looking like here:










I will hopefully be done drawing them by later on today, and move onto cutting them. It would be great if I could have them all cut out and looking at me by this time tomorrow. But that is quite ambitious thinking on my part.

I have one more quick idea that I want to do right after this. I am thinking that I can accomplish that over the weekend, and still submit it in time for the deadline. Then, I think we will take off the middle of next week and go on our car trip. The two or three days we will be spending away won't make or break us. At the most, we would only be able to do one additional pattern during that time anyway.

Sometimes you have to make decisions such as this. While there are times when I wonder how the days go by so quickly, yesterday I tried to be very aware of where my time was spent. In reality, I only spent about half the day actually drawing. The rest of the day was spent packing up orders, getting them to the post office, answering emails and correspondence and other things like that. They are all a part of the job that people don't really see being done, but if I didn't do them, they would certainly notice. I am figuring out that 'quitting time' on a typical day is somewhere between 9 and 10pm. I am usually up at six writing here and tending to all the emails that have come in during the night. In between, there are meals to make and laundry and regular house chores that do take up part of the day too. Yet only so many hours. It's funny how some days even with all that going on, I feel like I haven't accomplished anything. I am figuring though that if that is the case, it is because of my own convoluted thinking. I haven't had a truly 'lazy day' in a long, long time. But I like it that way.

I wish you all a good day today. Another week is under out belts and it looks to be yet another warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to finishing up these drawings and then having some time at my saw. Yes, it is a good life that I have. And I wouldn't change a thing.

Happy Friday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress Report on New Design*

I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.

So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.

I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.

There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.

I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.

After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.

Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:










Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.

I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.

I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.

I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.

I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.

It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.

So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)

I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Sheila, I like the dark on light

That contrast really stands out

This would make a great family

project with the kids painting the

background.

I still have your Bear Magnetic not on

the fridge

On the bandsaw. 

jamie


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Hi Sheila,
Is the reindeer (brown) a solid wood or a plywood? I can see the grain orientation and it might split easily. The good thing, the back part reinforce it if glued together but I am still worried when it drops as there are some protrusion like legs and horn that may break. 
Yes, I like the design as it create movements. I like the star.
Have a nice weekend. My Saturday has just ended but I was productive today.
God bless.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


If you set your sights high you improve. If you set them at what you normally do you will at best become mediocre or diminish. Keep setting people's sights high, Sheila.

Oh, nice design.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Martyn

Wise Words 

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Thanks all!

Jamie - the second set is going to be stained. I have some nice plans for it that I will probably show tomorrow or Monday. Yes - I thought that the kids could even get involved in this one. 

Bert - the reindeer is 1/8" thick walnut. Yes, it is a bit fragile, but with most of it glued to the backer, it should do OK. Most scroll saw things are not the strongest items and really are not handled very much. If you drop it, it probably will break. There is no 'perfect' orientation that would make it all around strong. But this gives it its best chance. It wouldn't be good for a porous wood I wouldn't think. The plywood set is quite strong however.

Martyn - I find it more and more difficult to simplify things. As I progress, my thoughts on things become more complex and stepping backward leaves me feeling like I wimped out on the designs. I think the best way to address this is to teach others to come along on the journey with me. That way we all can grow and progress. The last thing I want is to become bored and stagnant with my designs. This is one way to be able to push myself as well as teach others. I have many advanced level customers who are always looking for a new challenge.

Have a great day.

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Sheila

I think that this design gives the novice

a chance as well, they could just do the

background and paint the detail

Then again I've only got a donated $20 one

that I've not yet tried. I have one project in

my mind Sheila,

The longer I follow your blog the more my

confidence is building.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


That would also really be possible Jaime. Really, the only 'difficult' part is the lettering. The antlers are not really that tough. I have the edges of them slightly rounded which makes it easier to cut and a little bit stronger. I hope that people give it a try. Besides - what have you got to lose besides a little piece of wood? (We scrollers like to call our mishaps "Designer Firewood". We have all made that from one time or another, haven't we??) 

Sheila


----------



## JoeyG

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Sheila, I read this every day. I don't normally comment but I do enjoy hearing about your accomplishments. I have a question for you that I thought of at the beginning of this episode. It doesn't go so much with this project but I thought about it with the birdcages.

I was wondering what method you use to make your drawing symmetrical. Do you freehand, computer, or some other method?

Thanks for your daily dedication.

Joey


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


I do all my (final) drawings in Adobe Illustrator. That way I can line everything up how I want. Lots of times, I just do things by eye because they look more natural though. But sometime using the align and distribution commands are better. Not always though. It is just by a case by case basis.

For most of my hand drawn pictures, I scan them in and then bring them into Illustrator, make a layer over them and trace them. Lots of times I just draw right onto the computer directly. I use a Wacom Intous3 pen for a mouse and it makes the job a lot more fun.










I did a blog on this tool a while ago. The link is here:

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/23653

It all works well together to make great quality vector drawings. After over 15 years of doing this, it is amazing how much I still learn to make the process a bit easier and better.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


This helped me decide


----------



## JoeyG

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Thanks Sheila. I am heading to the shop now, but I will come back and research it more. I have looked into the pens and stuff, but not ever have used one, I had no idea what to get. The reviews became confusing, so I just put it on the back burner. I am currently teaching myself AutoCAD, once that is done, I will have to look at the differences in Adobe and Autodesk programs.

Martyn, I couldn't get that link to work. It may just be because I am downloading a bunch of stuff through itunes and itunes is a beast on the old processor. I'll give it a try later. If it still doesn't work, I will let you know,

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


It worked for me!  Nice song for a nice day!

Joey - I like Adobe stuff. The magazines I work with all use it and even though there is a learning curve, there is lots of good information and free tutorials on it online.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Joey it may be one of those UK/US we won't let you use our URL's type things. Search for Garden Party by Ricky Nelson. Sheila is in Canada we have, at least theoretically, the same CinC.


----------



## JoeyG

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


I will check it out while I have some lunch Martyn.

I went with AutoCAD for my drafting purposes, It does seem the Adobe may be better for the artistic side of things. Thanks for the info, now I am off to hunt down that video.


----------



## rayn

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate. While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Sheila
Are you working on any new designs for tree toppers? I really enjoyed the one from last year

Ray


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report on New Design*
> 
> I finished up the drawings for the new set of ornaments yesterday. Then I went to work getting them laid out and started cutting them.
> 
> So far they look pretty good and even though once again the cutting isn't what I would call 'beginner', I think that with a little time and concentration that most people will be able to do them.
> 
> I am finding that the most difficult thing that I have had to encounter with designing is that my designs are getting more detailed and more intricate.  While I don't feel that these designs are very hard to cut, they do take a bit of concentration and technique so that they can be done easily and successfully.
> 
> There are times when I wonder if I am making things 'too hard' for most people, but then I look around and see how many of the free patterns are very easy and I think that my own customers come to me because they want to do something a bit more challenging.
> 
> I find that I enjoy this type of cutting very much. I think it is relaxing and while it isn't something that you would want to speed cut, it is very satisfying to see the results.
> 
> After the first piece was cut, I knew that the rest would be workable and I look forward to seeing them all finished. I finished my drawings about 3:30, and by the time I picked out the wood, applied the patterns and got everything all prepared for the saw, it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Here is a picture of the rough ornament for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remember - these aren't sanded or polished or finished at all. It is just a rough picture so you all can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I decided to make the ornaments in two layers. I like the dimensional effect and it allowed me to be able to use contrasting wood. While you would think the background would be the darker sky, I thought that the silhouette of the reindeer would be the darkest point and then the sky would need to be lighter. I chose to use maple for the back plate and walnut for the silhouette. Both of these woods are very tight grained and hold up to details well.
> 
> I also decided to have the grain for the back plate and the silhouette in opposite directions, with the back plate having the grain horizontal and the silhouettes with it vertical. The reasoning behind this is not only because the sky would have the shadows of wispy clouds in a horizontal direction, but also because of the direction of the breaks in much of the lettering would be stronger with things that way. The same principle applied to the deer, as the antlers would be much stronger overall with the grain in a vertical direction.
> 
> I added a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath each of the pieces and am in the process of cutting two sets. There were two reasons that I chose to do this - I wanted the additional strength that the plywood would offer while I was cutting and I wanted another set in plywood so that I could try some staining on it and offer the pattern with two versions. With this type of pattern, you would probably be able to stack cut it up to four layers comfortably.
> 
> I got through about half of the pieces last night, and I decided that I am going to make another video and add it onto the end of the scroll saw online class. This chapter will be a lesson on cutting the letters, and show some of the things that I do to make the cutting easy, stress free and successful. While many of these things seem obvious to me, I do realize that some newer people could benefit from sharing some ideas as to how I do things.
> 
> It was a bit late when I decided to do this (almost 9) so I thought I would quit at that point and finish up today and try to get a video done on them. It has been a while since I made a video, so I feel a bit rusty with it, but I suppose I will just jump back in and try and see how it goes.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. Hopefully I will have some good stuff for you tomorrow. (Now that I said it here, I suppose that is a commitment for me and I won't back out!)
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Enjoy your summer weekend and have fun doing something you love to do.


Thanks, Ray! They are on my 'to do' list. Knowing that you are looking for them will inspire me to get at them. (Well, at least on more anyway!) 

You can go to the site and join the mailing list and I will surely announce when it is ready to be up there. Otherwise, I usually show what I am up to here on the blog and I am certain I will talk about it here. I will do my best to get at it soon!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrollgirl/Videogirl*

Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .

I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.

There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!

But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!

Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.










It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.

So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.

I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.

By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.

I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.

The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."

I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.










Picture by Susan Herbert

Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel

For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.

For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:






I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.

I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.

I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.

Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!

Have a great day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


oh goody… an ongoing class!!  
Congrats on biting the bullet and the success!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Yes, Deb - I am glad you guys keep the classes up there. I will be adding more to it as I go along. I have had many new people ask and I have referred them to the class many times recently and I felt that it would be OK for me to add some new lessons onto it. I will be posting the "Lesson" up there later today so all that followed along will also receive notice.  Thanks to you all for allowing me to do this. Lots of people told me that they really enjoyed it.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila.

Nice job on the video. I know how difficult it is to do them.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


The next ones got a bit 'looser' than this. I know I sounded funny but if I tried to get it 'right' and not sound nervous, it would never be done. By the end of the day I thought I did better, and my cat Richard even chimed in on one of the clips. It was funny but it put me at ease too so I left it in. You will see that one tomorrow.

It was fun though at the end and I hope it helped people a bit. So many of these steps are taken for granted and sometimes we forget that others don't know about them.

Thanks for the nice comment, Lee. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


I gotta hand it to you and other scrollers out there. Scrolling is a very intricate, tedious art. I appreciate your tips, step by steps how to's, and vids. The blue tape tip is a good one for keeping the burn down…. didn't know that. You keep on scrollin, scrollgirl/Shiela. You are very precise, and simple to understand.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


good for you girl

sharing can be such a rewarding experience for everyone
and words do have a way of being read differently at times

when i see a post with a question i feel i can answer
the different ways to write them get confusing at times

so i find it much easier to go into the shop
and make one of whatever is asked about
i must have about 20 things in pieces
that never got finished made from particle board
or scraps to *show* how to do them
sometimes i just grab whatever
and 'stage' it to take pics to show the process

i can usually make the demo in 1/4 the time of writing it

haven't gotten to the video part yet
it is still over my head
and i don't have the programs to do them anyway

have a great day
and thanks again
for the morning wake up mail


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


This is great. All the questions and doubts in my mind were gone. Amazing. The "COKE" (softdrink) owes you a lot of airtime.

Once, I had been filmed by the CNN and I thought it was hard. I just act natural and there I am on air for about 40 seconds air time CNN Hong Kong. I think your video will look much better when there is someone to shoot. Your voice is really audible and a good quality for a teacher they call it…. MODULATED VOICE.

God Bless and take care,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Roger - tomorrow's video will show me more in my comfort zone - actual cutting on the scroll saw. I find once I get cutting, it is very easy for me to just talk about what I am doing as I go.

David - I love teaching. As I said, I wish there were a place where we could all instantly be in the same room and show each other techniques and teach each other skills. Maybe in the next lifetime.  Until now, I found that doing these videos is a good compromise. I have so many new people ask me the same questions and I never mind answering them, but I figure that if they are asking things - even the basics, there must be a need for more information out there. I try not to worry about the silly details and just try to talk to people as if they were right there with me. Once I get to that point things go quite smooth, I find. Even if a 'mishap' occurs, that gives me the opportunity to explain how to rectify it. We all know it happens to everyone so I leave the mistakes in for the most part.

Little by little I will get the hang of it. 

Hi Bert - (you posted while I was answering!) I am glad you liked it. I worry because my voice isn't very loud most of the time. In the next part the saw is going and I had to talk louder. I think for the most part you are able to hear me OK in it. It is something that I need to keep aware of for future videos.

Ahh . . . Diet Coke . . . my summer addiction! Keith is a Pepsi guy but I am a Diet Coke girl all the way! It is my favorite treat on a hot summer day. You think they will send me a case? Hum . . . . 

Sheila

ps - CNN? You are in the big times! Some day you will have to tell me about it. I would love to hear your story!


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Yesterday I was searching for some scroll saw information with Google images. Your picture popped up! You know you have made it to the top when that happens!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


I hope I didn't scare you Lew! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Very good tutorial, if I listen close, I can imagine a little nervousness, but it really just sounds like a very nice
person who has some information and skills that she wants to share, and get more people interested in
doing scroll work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


You're off to a good start! Good job showing the preliminary steps before starting to cut.


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, for "just going for it", there is very good quality in this vid. Let me ask you, though, is there a major difference between brown masking tape and blue as far as burning goes? Have you ever tried the brown? I ask because I always have the brown around and 3M is rather proud of the blue tape $$$


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Marty and Gus! I am getting part 2 ready for tomorrow. 

I really don't know if there is a difference between the brown and blue tape but I think so NB. I used to use the clear packaging tape and it worked very well too. I think it is something to do with the adhesive. It does truly work though. If you want to test - take a piece of say 1/2" maple and put the tape on part of it. Cut through it with a medium sized blade and you will see where the tape is - no burn marks - as soon as you get off the tape, it begins to burn. It is a very useful and simple idea that solves a big problem quickly. NO ONE like to do sanding - especially burn marks on the edge of a delicate piece. If the wood is particularly dense, you could tape both sides and that helps. Don't forget to use fresh and sharp blades. Dull blades can burn tape or not. Speed is also an issue with burning. If you are doing everything mentioned and are still burning, try slowing down the saw. This is where PATIENCE takes over and you need to let the blade do the work and cut a bit slower. In most cases, these will help stop burning altogether! Let me know how the brown tape works, if you will. I am sure that others would benefit from the information.

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila that was great

I look forward to part two

Your timing is great, no rush just a confident

delivery. It is great that you have taken the

time to put this together, I think it will be

viewed many times.

Jamie


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


well i had my pop corn and laid back and enjoyed the training film, i thought we were going to get to see the instructor but…dang…...she finds a way to elude the camera every time…....how do we know its really you and not you doing a voice over…lol…....it was a great video…thanks for helping us to learn more …grizz


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Great video!
The main difference between blue painters tape and regular masking tape is the ease of removing the tape. Masking tape leaves more sticky residue and can become impossible to peal off if left on for more the a couple of hours. Blue painters tape (or other colors, I use a green one that was on sale at menards) can be removed much easier even after a long time. I recently finished a project that I had started then lost in my shop for about 9 months, the painters tape peeled off like I put it on the day before. I usually peel tape or heat it up and peel it off. I hate having to use mineral spirits so I avoid it when ever I can. Also the painters tape can be seen on the wood better, I have used just packing tape or masking tape and thought I got it all off just to have it show up when I finish the project.


----------



## nobuckle

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Glad you decided to this Sheila. I just bought my first scroll saw. After I got it home and cleaned it up I began to wonder about how to properly use it. Then it came to me. I thought, if anyone knows about scroll saws and scroll work it has to be Sheila Landry. So, you see, your decision to do this could not have come at a better time. Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you very much everyone. I am glad you like the way I present things. I don't know how else I would do it. Grizz - I make a 'real appearance' in Part 3 (not just my hands!) I couldn't get around it. But I was nervous and looked kind of 'not happy' because I didn't smile enough. The more I tried, the worse it got so I just gave up and posted it. You will be sorry you asked! 

Jaime - Thanks so much. I found I do feel better as I go along and I just finished the 5th part tonight and I think things weren't so tough. The more I do, the better I will feel about it.

Katie - Thanks so much for clarifying things. I can always count on you to back me up and fill in the blanks. You have a great deal of experience and knowledge and I appreciate you sharing it with all of us. (Congratulations on your award this past weekend too!) 

Doug - What kind of saw did you get? I hope you have a great time using it and find it to be as fun and relaxing as I find it. If you have any questions, I am always around here somewhere. 

Thanks all for the support! It is a pleasure to share information with you!

Sheila


----------



## nobuckle

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl/Videogirl*
> 
> Just when I thought I had enough to do . . .
> 
> I was cutting out my recent project the other day and I was thinking (THAT is always dangerous!) I have been getting a lot of questions lately and I have talked to many newcomers to scroll sawing and for some odd reason I had the urge to teach again, so I thought I would do some more videos.
> 
> There are so many times when I wish that I could just be with someone to *show* them how to do things. It would be far easier than trying to explain things on paper or drawing pictures or tell people on the phone. My blog following seems to be growing, and because of it I have friends all over the world. How I would love to have us all sitting in a single room so that we can learn from each other!
> 
> But alas, that isn't going to happen. But there are other ways to teach by using what brought us all together here in the first place - TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Last year when teaching my scroll saw class here at Lumberjocks (http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134) I was able to crank out some videos to accompany the lessons. Even though I am sometimes quite nervous when the camera is running, and it took me quite a bit of time to make the videos good enough to include, the response on them has been for the most part positive and I have received many notes from some who have even gone as far to say they enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how many 'subscribers' I receive on my YouTube channel! It shows me that people are looking for some video instruction as a way to improve their skills.
> 
> So while I was cutting these new pieces and thinking to myself how just about anyone can do these if they use the right process I made the decision that I would bite the bullet and make some more videos. Call me crazy and call me a fool, because I really don't like being in front of the camera, but my desire to teach must exceed my desire to be a recluse and hide behind my keyboard.
> 
> I decided to adopt the attitude of 'what they see is what they get' and stop trying to make the videos "perfect" (or "purr-fect", if you will) I decided to film the process of making these ornaments from start to finish, which would include set up, drilling, cutting, sanding and finishing. By doing it this way, you will all be able to see how I make things on a regular basis and why I think that it is possible for anyone to do it.
> 
> By no means do I think I have all the answers. I suppose that is why I am sometimes camera shy in the first place. But overall, I feel that how I do things works well for me and make cutting on the scroll saw easy, fun and stress-free and I do want to share it with others to encourage them to give it a try. While I believe that there are always several paths to the same destination, it always pains me to see someone struggling unnecessarily because they are misinformed or uninformed.
> 
> I chose to do many small segments. When I began shooting I didn't know how I would present them - in several very short parts or in one long movie. What I ended up with is something in the middle. At the end of the day, I had shot 10 shorter segments with a margin of success. Things went fairly well and only once did I have an 'out take' because of something I forgot to do and only once did I go through a process only to find that I didn't hit the 'on' button hard enough and had to cut the piece over again. Not too bad considering.
> 
> The worst part of it all was that on my new computer I am running Windows 7 64 bit, and it doesn't come with Movie Maker, the program I (finally) got the hang of while creating my previous videos. When I sat down to edit and upload the clips from the day, it was already after 9pm and much to my horror I had to download the new Windows Live crapola video editing program (AND learn how to use it!) It is set up with Microsoft's tedious "ribbon" interface where opening a file practically required a degree in computers. Fortunately too, I had already set up a long-forgotten Windows Live account, which I found was mandatory and needed once I was finished in order for me to upload the video to YouTube and make it public. I forged ahead through the maze of commands and somewhere around midnight I had spliced five of the ten segments together as a "movie."
> 
> I didn't want to push my luck, and I decided that it was a good place to end "Part 1" and saved it then. It covers all the prep work and goes up until I am actually at the saw. It turned out to be just over 13 minutes long and hopefully it will not be tedious to watch at that length. When I was finished and uploaded it to YouTube (you would think I was uploading 'Gone With the Wind'!) I was definitely glad I stopped part one when I did. It took quite a while and all the time I was holding my breath wondering if I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Susan Herbert
> 
> Some time in the wee hours of the morning, I was happy to see that it indeed worked, and the video is available on my YouTube page here - Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> For those of you so inclined, you can subscribe to my channel and get notice when I add new movies.
> 
> For those of you who don't want to leave the site here, below is the movie for you to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be adding this on to the class, as well as the subsequent videos that I make.
> 
> I'll let you watch now and hope you like it. I am a bit nervous at first, but I must say that the videos that will follow will be a bit more relaxed. It seems the more I did them, the more I felt good in my element and I actually started to have fun with it.
> 
> I am going to prepare and upload the next video today, as well as keep shooting the next steps in the process. I got as far as cutting yesterday and still have to finish and stain the pieces, so there is lots to do.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for your feedback. Remember that I am no Steve Ramsey. I think for now Hollywood is safe!
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila, I have a Delta 2 Speed 16" scroll saw (Model 40-560). I think it's a Type 1 of that model. It appears that Delta made some changes to that model and then came out with the Type 2. The blade changing mechanism on mine is different than the one shown in the manual I have for it. It came with some blades but they seem kinda' crappy. I thought about ordering some spiral blades to see how they work out. What do you recommend?


----------



## scrollgirl

*Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*

This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!

I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.

But for now, the video is here:






You can also watch it here if you like:






Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Nice video Sheila. You make it look ez.. I see why you like that saw. The ez on, ez off blade is a good feature of it. Really some super-fine cuts. Thnx fer the "how-to"


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Great video - I am sure a ton of people will learn something from this!

It's funny, but I do 99% of my cuts the same exact way and I never took a lesson - I guess it makes sense when you look at it in the light of accuracy and effeciency.

I will be very interested in your follow-ups!

Thanks!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Roger and Bob!

I suppose the only 'lessons' I had were from the "Trial and Error" school. While I certainly heard different tips over time, most of what I know came from just trying one thing or another and figuring out what works best. I do hope that others can learn from what I am showing them here. As I said before, there are many different ways to do the same thing. People need to try different methods and figure out what works best for them. What one may like, another may feel uncomfortable doing. These are techniques that work well for me and I hope by sharing them I am helping other have a positive experience at the saw. 

Have a great day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thats not slow, thats faster than my very fast. You are just an expert. This is also indicated by the way you decide which way to go as you are cutting. I could watch that for hours. On the serious side I like your way of feeding back into the design by trying it and assessing just how things are in the real world. Oh, and that is one sharp star.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Martyn. Sometimes cutting the design isn't necessary, when I 'know' it will work, but most of the time I like to cut it out to make sure that others can do it too. Here is an example of the pattern:










From the image there looks like plenty of space for the wood to hold on. When I draw on the screen, it is at least magnified this much when I am working with it.

But in reality, the amount holding on is a bit thin for my taste. I find by cutting it that in needs a little more to hold on to so I bump the line a little before I send out the final pattern.

I know this may seem as 'overkill' to some, as many other designer don't actually cut most of their patterns to test them, but this insures me that they will be 'doable' and then when I am asked questions, I can answer them from first-hand knowledge.

Besides . . . I LIKE scroll sawing and it is a good excuse to spend some time making fun things. Quite a perk, I think.

I am glad you enjoyed the video. There are several more to come. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Great job on the videos Sheila. Even though I've been scrolling for years, I find many helpful tips in the video and in your instructions with the pattern. 
Rick


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila that was great

I can see the dust being taken off my scroll saw

I like the fact that the video is done in real time

and not as a voice over, I felt part of it.

Your doing a wonderful job of your videos

Looking forward to part #3

Jamie


----------



## MichaelAgate

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Great how to - Sheila. Really enjoyed watching. Can't beat an Excalibur, especially with your talent behind it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Yes you're right, Jamie. Its almost like personal (one to one) tuition.


----------



## scoops

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila, thanks for the video, always good to see how you do things, and it came just in time….as I mentioned to you before, I am actually conducting a one day lesson for beginners next Tuesday, so you've given me some more useful tips! Question though, I notice you are still feeding the blade from underneath? As an Excalibur owner myself I've always thought one of the big advantages with an Ex. is the fact you can feed the blade from the top? Is it just because you're used to doing it that way?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Yes, I am a 'bottom feeder'. Sometimes when I try to feed from the top, I wind up bending the blade. I don't always lift the arm up when I change the blade (I suppose I hardly ever do on the smaller pieces) and I think that comes from my many years on the DeWalt when it didn't have the Easy Lift arm. Sometimes we get into habits and they are hard to change. Ray from Seyco told me that he noticed in one of the videos that I didn't lift the arm and wondered why too. Maybe I am just lazy! LOL

I hear from people that feed from both top and bottom and I like to tell people that whatever works for them is the best way. I don't think there is a 'right' or 'wrong' in it - just a 'difference'.  I am glad you enjoy the demos.

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Scoops and Sheila,

I have an "original" model Dewalt and I have always used a top feed method. I never took a lesson and just figured that it would be easier to not have to look under the piece every time so I got used to unhooking the bottom and pulling the blade up through the workpiece.

I do it so quickly now that I don't even think about where to put my fingers under the table, etc….. I timed myself last week and can have a blade re-threaded and tensioned in about 10 seconds.  Of course, I did this very maneuver thousands of times…....

As Sheila stated, have your pupils try both ways and use whatever they feel more comfortable with - just let them know that like everything else, they will get quicker and more relaxed with a lot of practice.

Good luck on the class!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 2 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> This morning I will be brief (really!) I did get the second part of the video done and uploaded. It is about 16 minutes long and took over 2 hours to upload last night!
> 
> I am continuing to get the subsequent parts ready, so they will be up soon.
> 
> But for now, the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also watch it here if you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good feedback on yesterdays' post. I do appreciate it a lot. I will be incorporating these into the class on Lumberjocks.com soon.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


My DeWalt is the "original" (Type 1 motor) also. I have had it for about 14 years now and for the most part, there it is trouble free. When I got the Excalibur, I did notice that there was a bit of a difference, but I don't know whether to attribute that to the DeWalt's age and amount of use it had under its belt or what. I'll tell you though - I am pretty happy that I kept it around and didn't sell it when I got the new one. It is a great backup saw to have and when I have to do stuff like the production pieces we have been cutting, it preforms good. It is a bit louder than the Excalibur, but again, that is probably in part because of its age. All in all I am happy (and spoiled) to have the two - especially now that Keith is helping me with the production cutting. My only problem with recommending the DeWalt saws now is that they are made much differently than mine. I have heard of much more trouble people have had with them from the get go and they are made cheaper (they weigh something like 13 lbs LESS than the Type 1 saws) It is hard to recommend something that I am unsure of.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*

Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.

I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.

But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.

All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.

I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.

So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:






This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.

I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.

I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.

As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.

Enjoy!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Sheila that was great

Love the real life bits with Keith &

Cat getting in on the act.

Also nice to see you are the person behind

the famous hands

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks, Jamie! I was going to re-shoot it, but it was funny so I left it in. Richard (the cat) just kind of went crazy for a couple minutes and started 'talking'. I think he wanted to be included! It broke the tension for me anyway and made it a bit easier. 

Also, the sticking together was a good opportunity to show that these things happen and how we can rectify them. I wanted people to know that it happens to everyone - even someone who has done this a lot! It is an easy fix if done properly and it gave me a chance to share how I fix it.

Sheila


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey Sheila, I think the fact that your camera shuts off after 10 minutes has to be a setting in the camera. I believe its set this way so if it accidentally get turned on it wont just keeping running til the batteries are dead and card is full. I'm sure it can be overridden.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


I never thought of that but I will look into it, Pat. Sometimes the obvious is staring us in the face.  At first I thought it was just low batteries or the card was full, but I am sure that wasn't the case this time. I will let you know what I find out. Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


As always - looking great. I plan to post one of your vid's. on my FaceBook page as most customers do not realize what scrollsaw is all about. I think the one from yesterday would be perfect.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


You are better than the Mario Andretti pit-crew when changin the blade, and whippin thru those cuts.. I liked the laughter. I know yer havin lotsa fun doin this stuff. Keep on keepin on. Work safe round those blades


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Brilliant idea. Microwave should work on double sided tape too. Must try it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


I think it does, Martyn. It softens the adhesive a bit. You need to work quickly though because it resets very fast.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


I want an autograph!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


From me or Richard??


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Excelllent video. Tutorial video is hard to create as it follows step by step process. You made it just as natural as it goes.

Martyn, The microwave technique is working even on PVA. I already done in on a piece glued wrong position. The only limitation is the area for the rotation of the microwave. I never tried with double tape..

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Alexandre

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Shelia, Send me a Autograph on a scrollsawn reindeer.


----------



## Walt447

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Sheila
Great video. I was wondering what type of saw do you use?
Walt


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks Walt. I am glad you like it. I use an Excalibur 21 inch saw. Here is the link to Seyco where I got it:

http://www.seyco.com/saws.html

Ray at Seyco is know for his customer service and attention he gives those who buy the saws from him. The Excalibur is not the cheapest saw, but I think it is the best one on the market and I love mine.

If you have any additional questions, be sure to ask. 

Sheila


----------



## Walt447

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the web site . Keep up the great videos you inspire a lot of people


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Part 3 of the "Reindeer Games" Ornament Video*
> 
> Yesterday was a different kind of day. I had some time alone here at home because Keith had some family things to do and was gone for the entire day and night. It is rare that he is not here, as with both of us working from home here we are usually both here together. It was odd not having someone here to bounce ideas and thoughts off of, although I did have my three feline companions to keep me company.
> 
> I decided that since I had all of this 'quiet time' in front of me that I would work on finishing up the video series for the reindeer ornament project. I sometimes find it hard to shoot the videos when Keith is around. We live here in a small place and somehow for me it seems quite silly talking to the camera when someone is sitting across the room. On occasion, when shooting earlier segments, I gently 'suggest' that Keith go to the store, or to visit our neighbor Lee or something of that nature to get him out of the house. I do feel bad kicking him out, but sometimes it is necessary for me to concentrate. However, as I do this more and more (make videos) I am finding it a little easier to do and it doesn't seem so hard to do it with him here. In fact - he has some good suggestions about what I am doing and stuff like that at times and has been very helpful.
> 
> But in any case, I wanted to get this project wrapped up so I decided to do so and get all the shooting out of the way. I was surprised how quickly the day passed between me working on the projects and shooting the videos. I had the foresight the day before to oil half the pieces so I was able to continue on right away after showing how to apply the oil. (After applying it, it needs to soak in for several hours or overnight before I proceed to finish the pieces, and I was able to move right along having done these pieces the previous day) I did plan on showing more sanding, but it rained all day and I had planned on showing me doing it outside on the deck, where I usually would be. But I did manage to get the point across by demonstrating for just a short time.
> 
> All in all it went very well. I created and uploaded the third part, as shown below and I have two additional segments which I will present in the next two days. I am getting better at splicing and creating the videos with the software, and that didn't take me nearly as long as the first two segments to make.
> 
> I plan on adding these five parts onto the class very shortly. I realize that some people that took the class don't read here, and I think it will be good to have all the instructional videos available in one place and in one series. Many times I reference back to the classes that I already posted here on Lumberjocks when people ask me questions regarding techniques and general scroll sawing. I am happy that they don't remove the classes after a period of time, as it is far easier for me to go there than fish through the (now 700+) blog entries here. I owe a big "thank you" to the administrators at Lumberjocks for that.
> 
> So without further hesitation, I present Part 3 of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This segment shows how I cut the reindeer and the back board. It runs for about 13 minutes. I am finding that the minutes just fly by and I need to be careful not to make the segments too long. It seems that my camera only takes about 10 minutes of video and then just stops. One of the segments that I shot yesterday ran over, and I was not aware of this. There is no warning or beep or anything like that. I was watching the video to see how it came out and - wham - it just ended mid- sentence. That was quite the pain because there was no graceful way to even splice things together that way and I needed to re-shoot the entire segment, careful to abbreviate the process a bit. It was a good things that I cut some extra pieces so I was able to re-do what I was doing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may need another camera. Mine is about four years old, which is ancient in the world of electronics, and I want to look into getting a similar camera that would have a longer shooting capability without having to decrease the quality of the video. I realize that memory cards are available, and I do have one in there, but that doesn't seem to be the problem because I can easily hold up to about 20 minutes of smaller segments on the camera without a problem. But it seems that each individual segment needs to be less than about 10 minutes. It is something I need to check out.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip. There were a couple of times that I felt quite nervous again. I don't know why, but when I tried to reshoot it only got worse and I got more flustered so I finally just let it go and included that part. I will say though that the last two parts went pretty smoothly and I felt much more comfortable in what I was doing. I hope it shows in the lessons.
> 
> As usual, any feedback is welcome. I am still on a journey of learning and I hope to improve as I go along. The important thing is that I get some good points across and help others have fun with the process.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much, Walt! I am happy that you enjoy them and that they help you. I hope you are having FUN!! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*

Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.

So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.

Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions. 
As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.

In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.










It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.

Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.

So once again, below is the video:






As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:

Scrollgirlcanada's Channel 

I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.

Have a great Wednesday


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*
> 
> Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.
> 
> So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.
> 
> Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions.
> As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.
> 
> In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.
> 
> Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.
> 
> So once again, below is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:
> 
> Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday


That pad is a good way to sand those small parts. Gr8 tip.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*
> 
> Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.
> 
> So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.
> 
> Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions.
> As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.
> 
> In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.
> 
> Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.
> 
> So once again, below is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:
> 
> Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday


i appreciate that all your skills
are in one place to find and assimilate
when the time comes to get my scroll saw up and running
so much nicer than just jumping in
and learning by rote and errors

thank you for that

isn't it about time for your 'great escape'

you know what they say in nova scotia

'go north young lady'

and enjoy


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*
> 
> Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.
> 
> So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.
> 
> Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions.
> As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.
> 
> In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.
> 
> Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.
> 
> So once again, below is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:
> 
> Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday


Mouth agape at the thought of applying a sander to the Reindeer (especially the antlers) but it works!

Well done, Sheila

I'll be interested to see Acrylic over oil. I never apply 'plastic' finishes over oil or wax. I think its because I don't believe it will adhere. Although I have no proof of this. I look forward to my notion being dispelled.

Again a good video. Un-rushed with plenty of detailed experience imparted.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*
> 
> Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.
> 
> So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.
> 
> Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions.
> As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.
> 
> In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.
> 
> Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.
> 
> So once again, below is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:
> 
> Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday


I am glad you all enjoyed it. 

The sanding - you would think it wouldn't work. That is why I had to show you. As I said, the key thing is to not use paper that is too coarse and will grab the little edges. You need to press directly on top and not tip the sander and catch the edge. Sometimes you do break small pieces if you lose concentration. So you need to be fresh and really give things your full attention. I was sure that something would break because my head was more into the video than the sanding I think at times. But I got through the entire set without a hitch. All was good. If you are timid, start with 220 grit paper and you should be OK. It may take a bit longer, but there will be less chance of breaking things off.

As far as the acrylic over oil - that always seems to work too. I let the oil absorb in a bit, as I said. It is dry to the touch, but not greasy or shiny. The acrylic is quite a thin layer and it does bond well. Even when I scrape my nail over it, no color comes up. The shellac has never bubbled or had a problem sticking to it either. I have heard that the poly based finishes don't really 'like' being sprayed over the oil. The oil tends to bleed through. But the spray shellac has never had a problem for me - even when I have hurried through the process because of deadlines and stuff. So it does work in most cases. Like always, I suggest that people test on scraps and see what happens. Many don't want to take the time to do this but I think that this is a necessary step if you are unsure and takes much less time than doing things all over.

And David - as I write here we are planning our "escape" for a couple of days. We had some dark and rainy days and didn't want to go when it was like that. What fun would that be? But the weather is wonderful today and looks to be so until at least Monday so we may high tail it out of here tomorrow. That's the good thing about being the "big boss!" I get to make decisions like that on the fly! 

Sheila


----------



## Alexandre

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*
> 
> Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.
> 
> So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.
> 
> Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions.
> As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.
> 
> In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.
> 
> Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.
> 
> So once again, below is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:
> 
> Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday


Sheila, Does your scrollsaw have a brushless motor?
With all your scrollsawing, if it DOES have a brushed motor, you must have gone through 140 pairs of brushes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Double - Part 4 of the Video Series*
> 
> Yesterday I received my newsletter from Lumberjocks and in reading it, I noticed that Debbie had mentioned that I would be adding on to the class that I ran next year. I was glad that they thought it warranted being brought to the attention of the readers, as I am sure that many who followed the class don' necessarily read the blog here on a daily basis and it was nice that they announced it so that those interested could again come and see what we are doing.
> 
> So far, the feedback that I received from this latest set of videos has been very positive. I have had many questions and positive remarks from both novice and seasoned woodworkers alike. I also like how some of the people whom I have come to admire and respect have said they learned a new tidbit or two of information. It makes me feel great.
> 
> Last night I reopened the class again. To those of you who read here, it will probably be old news, as I am using the same videos that I have been posting here. However, as time goes on and more people come to the class to see what is going on, there may be some new questions that are brought up and it could make for some interesting discussions.
> As always, I invite you all to come by and add in your thoughts and ideas about questions asked - or ask some questions yourself.
> 
> In a way, I feel like I am doubling up on posting. But I do understand that it may be two completely different groups of people between those who take the class and those who read here every day. The posts here will be a couple of days ahead, as I will leave a day or two in between posting the class in order for those participating to better digest the information and maybe try some of the things out. I understand that with all of the heat that many are experiencing that for some, shop time is short or non-existent right now. But the one thing that is good is that when they are ready to return to their shops later on when it cools off, all the information will be in one tidy place and they won't have to sift through 700+ entries here to find it. That will be great for me too, as it will make it easy for me to refer my customers with particular questions to a single place that is focused on the lessons. So posting things both here and there is really the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me very much how much I have enjoyed doing these mini-lessons. While I still don't feel completely comfortable with myself in front of the camera, I am almost completely over just showing my hands there and doing what I have to do. Once I get into the process, I rather forget that I am being recorded and it isn't difficult to continue on doing what I do on a daily basis. I am glad that the audience here is kind and you all don't mind the little mistakes or boo boos that I make along the way. It takes lots of the pressure off of me.
> 
> Today I will share Part 4 of the series here with you. This segment shows how to remove the pattern from the scrolled pieces without breaking them, as well as some sanding tips. While I know that sanding isn't really an art form, I do feel that there are some things that help me do it easier and more effectively, again without causing any damage to the delicate pieces. As I stress in the video, I feel that sanding and finishing our pieces are just as important as cutting them in the first place. Many times I see beautiful scrolled work that has ratty edges or poor finishing and it really does take away from the piece itself. Sometimes it is as if people feel that once the challenge of scrolling the piece on the saw is done, they don't have to take the time to finish it properly. I believe that the finishing process for any piece is equally important to the cutting and building process itself and should be given the same respect.
> 
> So once again, below is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, if you wish to subscribe to my YouTube channel where you can see other videos and be notified when a new one is added, you can click here and do so:
> 
> Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I hope you enjoy the clip and as always, I appreciate your thoughts and questions.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday


I don't know Alexandre. I will have to look into it. I haven't heard much about brush wear really. I had my DeWalt for 15 years now and never had to replace them. Maybe someone else here can enlighten all of us.  Or I will try to get hold of Ray from Seyco later on and figure it out. Good question though.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*

Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!

Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.

I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.

That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.

Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.










We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.

Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.

Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.

Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.

I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.

Speaking of video . . .

Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.






As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel

I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.

I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.

So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Alexandre

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Have a nice day
I'm going to new york tommorow 
I'm planning on going to harbor frieght.
Sheila, Do you need anything?


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Have a great time. You both deserve it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Aww, thank you Alexandre! I hope you have a great time there. My only time to New York City was driving through last year on the way to the show in Saratoga Springs. I wish we could have hung around a bit. Have a wonderful and safe trip yourself.

And thank you John! I will have lots of pictures I hope! 

Sheila


----------



## Alexandre

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Thanks! Need anything from Harbor freight?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


We are good for now! Remember we have a small place! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


LOL, luv the wagon train cat


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Roger! I though it was funny too! I love the pictures I find. I know some of you probably think that I have more time I my hands than I need to find all these silly cat pictures. But think of all the people that actually took the time to TAKE these photographs! (But I am glad they do!) They always make me smile and I am happy that they make you smile too.  You have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Have a good time on your trip. I call those type of breaks my mental health time off! Kathie and I try to take a couple of them during the year. 
Have fun,
Rick


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Video Part 5 - Final in the Series (and then I am Taking a Small Break)*
> 
> Boy, am I excited today! There is so much that I have to cram into the day, I don't know where to start. I have one adventure ahead of me and I am finishing up on the adventure of the video series here and I am wrapping up the submissions to the fall catalogs today and closing out my next magazine article. All I can say is - Wow! Good thing summer is our 'slow' season!
> 
> Remember I told you how I liked the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper?" Well, this is the 'ant' part. All these things we have been working on are preparing us for later. We probably won't see any of the results of this hard work until mid to late fall, but they will come at a time when we would have almost forgotten about them. And all will be good.
> 
> I mention this because so many people are used to 'instant gratification' that they forget that sometimes the seeds that you plant take months to sprout and grow (In business - sometimes years!) It seems that we have been conditioned over the years that things should have an instant impact and if they don't, they aren't worth pursuing. How wrong that is, I say! Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I still feel that things that are worth having and things that are lasting take time to cultivate and nurture. Building a strong foundation takes time and patience and without that, it is rare that whatever successes we have endure.
> 
> That being said, I am optimistic that we are going to have a great year. We are holding our own right now and considering how hot it has been and how bad the economy is, I am happy with our business. I have a lot of hope for the great things to come in the future.
> 
> Since all of these things in our business are at a point where they at a lull, we decided that NOW is the best time to take off for a couple of days and head out of Dodge. So we are hitching up the 'ole wagon and hitting the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were kind of waiting for the weather to be nice, as we don't want to tour the province in the rain, but since they screw up so much every day anyway, we figured we could wait until winter and would never be sure. Besides, life is full of adventure and if it rains, it rains and we will just see how northern Nova Scotia looks in the rain. I am sure it is just as beautiful.
> 
> Another exciting thing is that I broke down and ordered a new camera for myself. I had mentioned in previous blogs that I was having the problem of my camera shutting off some nine plus minutes into recording the video segments that I have recently recorded. This was quite annoying because when it did so, it didn't 'beep' or close the lens or anything like that. I didn't even know it did it until reviewing the shot. Usually it was mid-sentence and just at the end of doing something, like painting or staining. That meant it wasn't really easy to re-shoot, as the pieces already had paint or stain on them.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggest I change the settings, but with further investigation, I found that my model of camera was only capable of "about 10 minutes" of continuous video shooting. While it had the ability to hold several of these 10 minute segments in its memory, it would not shoot longer.
> 
> Well, those of you who know me realize that for me to get a thought across in 10 minutes would be quite a challenge - especially if I were demonstrating a technique to go along with it. Yes, I could have a timer and be more watchful and shoot in smaller segments, but that would be just another thing on the list for me to think about when I was shooting, and believe me - I didn't need more to crowd my already overfilled thought processes! Since my camera was about five years old (a dinosaur in digital camera life!) and was not very expensive (just around $100) I figured that it was time to "move it on up" and get a newer one. I carefully shopped around within my budget (about $200) and I decided on the Sony Cyber-Shot DSCWX50. It was a giant leap up from what I had and had many of the features that I feel would be useful to my business - including high definition video and the capability of shooting 29 minute segments. I carefully browsed many cameras and read all kinds of reviews and everything I saw on this camera was good. So I took the plunge.
> 
> I ordered up and the camera is arriving today. We are purposely waiting for the delivery today before we leave, as I want to take it with and try it out. That will mean some (hopefully) great pictures of the trip and give me the chance to get to know it better. I am truly excited about it, as photography is an important part of my business, especially with these videos I am doing. I plan to do more and hopefully the quality will be a bit better as I go along.
> 
> Speaking of video . . .
> 
> Below is Part 5 of the Reindeer Games project series. It is the final part and covers the finishing process that I use, both with the mineral oil and also with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I think it went pretty smoothly, and besides having it cut off before I stained the reindeer and me having to do it twice, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I am embedding it here for those of you who don't want to leave the site. For those who want to subscribe to my channel, you can click here: Scrollgirlcanada's Channel
> 
> I have really kind of enjoyed sharing this process with you. I have received many, many emails and positive responses from so many people who said that they learned from it. That makes me happy. While I know it isn't the best quality, I think I did OK enough to get my point across to everyone.
> 
> I will be continuing to add "lessons" onto the online class over the next few days. The videos that I will have there will be the same ones that I have shown here in my blog, but I will explain things a bit more so the people that are following the class will have a good understanding of what I am trying to convey. I know it is rather redundant, but as I said yesterday, not all of the people that followed the class read here. I just want to be sure that the information is all included in the class files.
> 
> So if I am not here for a couple of days, you know why. We are taking our laptop so that we can fill orders, but I doubt I will be spending a lot of time on the computer. I think I need a bit of time away to take a breath. I am sure when I return I will have much to do and I will be ready to jump back in with both feet.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Hi Sheila, I've been quiet lately due to being out of town on a month long vacation with Edith. I think I may have found a solution to your lamentations of not having enough daylight hours in a day! We went on a 19 day trek and cruise to Alaska (land of the midnight sun) and had a very very wonderful time. It was truly weird to be up at midnight and have the sun still shining and even weirder that it never got dark! That took some getting used to and I would say we were not there long enough to really get used to it. It more like merely turned to dusk and then brightened up again. You slept when you got tired! But Oh the country scenery there is truly AWESOME! We were sad to leave. We did see lots of wildlife and were in awe most of the time. We did get a chance to do some salmon fishing and Edith was especially proud to have caught 2 large Silver Salmon 36" and 38" while I caught one quite a bit smaller! Am I miffed? Nope, not a bit, because I still get to eat them! They should be arriving here today.










You can see the joy in Edith's face!

We stayed in Washington and Oregon for another 9 days after the cruise to explore and take in the delights of the area. Went to Mt. St Helens and it was heart wrenching to see all the massive trees completely uprooted by the blast and it makes you wonder the power that was unleashed to cause such damage! It was heart breaking to see so much wood laying around "wasted". It was well worth seeing first hand. It was especially hard to have to go home after a month of sightseeing, visiting family, touring, eating out everyday but reality calls and hits home every now and then.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Adventure Begins*

As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.

For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.

We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.

I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.

One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.

Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.

While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.

In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.

There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:










It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.










We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.

We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:










However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.

Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.










We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.

We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.

I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.

I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Adventure Begins*
> 
> As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.
> 
> For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.
> 
> We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.
> 
> I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.
> 
> One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.
> 
> While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.
> 
> In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.
> 
> There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.
> 
> We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.
> 
> Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.
> 
> I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


Looks like ya'll had a gr8 time. Sounds really relaxing. Gr8 pics also. Welcome back


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Adventure Begins*
> 
> As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.
> 
> For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.
> 
> We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.
> 
> I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.
> 
> One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.
> 
> While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.
> 
> In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.
> 
> There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.
> 
> We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.
> 
> Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.
> 
> I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


Sheila, a great trip.

We have our toys at home &

our pets.  They miss us!

Holidays let us know what a great life

we have at home in the shop.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Adventure Begins*
> 
> As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.
> 
> For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.
> 
> We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.
> 
> I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.
> 
> One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.
> 
> While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.
> 
> In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.
> 
> There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.
> 
> We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.
> 
> Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.
> 
> I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


YES the first day or so I missed your BLOG. First thought "Where is she". Then I realized or remembered you were taking a few days off. Good for you guys and I am glad you enjoyed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Adventure Begins*
> 
> As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.
> 
> For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.
> 
> We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.
> 
> I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.
> 
> One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.
> 
> While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.
> 
> In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.
> 
> There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.
> 
> We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.
> 
> Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.
> 
> I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


We did have a good time, but as Jaime said - it sure makes you appreciate what you have at home. It didn't take me too long to figure that out. It felt weird not getting up and writing Jerrell. So many thoughts about seeing so many different things. But we were busy and there was a lot to see. I am going to spend the next couple of days sharing some observances that I made while on the trip. Some do have to do with business, and the economy in general. That will keep me up and writing while I am getting things back in motion here. I hope you enjoy the pictures. I have many more to show.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Adventure Begins*
> 
> As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.
> 
> For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.
> 
> We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.
> 
> I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.
> 
> One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.
> 
> While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.
> 
> In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.
> 
> There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.
> 
> We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.
> 
> Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.
> 
> I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


Hi Sheila,

Welcome back. Sounds like it was fun to get away, as well as get back.

Lee


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Adventure Begins*
> 
> As wonderful as getting away was, it is always a great thing to be home again. You would think that being gone only three nights wouldn't be long enough to be on a vacation, but there came a moment approximately 6pm on Sunday night when Keith and I were going to dinner where we both just wanted to be home. The thought having to stay in a hotel room for even one more night was no longer appealing to us and we decided to take however long it took to drive home and be in our own bed for the night - even if it meant not getting there until morning.
> 
> For the most part, our time away was amazing. We took our time in driving and chose all the back roads we could find. Many of them ran right along side of the ocean, giving us the opportunity to see things that were naturally beautiful in their own rite, without commercialism or hype. Those to me are the best places, as they are quiet and serene and their appeal stands on its own. I truly prefer seeing the countryside in that manner.
> 
> We began our journey late. I had ordered a new camera and wanted to bring it with for the trip. Our usual time for delivery was approximately 12-1pm, and the camera was due to be delivered on Thursday. It gave me the morning to prepare everything and pack.
> 
> I decided on the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50. It was just under my self-imposed cost limit of $200. My previous camera was a Sony Cybershot and I was for the most part pleased with it. But after nearly five years of use, it has technically become a 'dinosaur' and I felt it was time for a new one. The filming of the videos helped me come to this decision. While they were quite adequate and got the point across, there were some issues that were not able to be overcome.
> 
> One of the most predominant problems I had with it was its maximum capacity was to film in only 9+ minute clips. Several times in the recent past, I had overshot this time limit and unknown to me, the camera just stopped. It usually cut me off mid-sentence or mid-project and I found myself having to re-shoot the entire process. This wasn't always easy to do - especially when I was on step 5 of a scroll saw project (or a painting project for that matter!) It was very difficult to go 'backward' when cutting wood away or even painting layers on a piece, and took a lot of time to get things done.
> 
> Someone here on the blog suggested that I bump up the memory, but it turned out that these cameras have a maximum time limit of filming segments no matter what amount of storage is available, so it was just the nature of the beast. The WX50 has a capacity of shooting video in 30 minute segments, which would certainly would be much better for my purposes. It also had better zoom features, as well as an advanced focusing system that would serve us well with shooting our projects. The controls are simple and easy to understand, too. And while it doesn't offer the pinpoint adjustments that a more expensive camera may, for the money it looked like it would be quite suitable for our purposes. All the reviews I read on it from several different sources were positive. So I thought I would give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated on how I feel that it performs on a daily basis, and any issues that we may encounter. Remember though that I am not that technical when it comes to cameras, and I will be reviewing it as a lay-person, not a professional photographer.
> 
> While I was quite anxious to begin using it and taking pictures with it, we naturally needed to charge the battery before doing so. This was a good opportunity for me to look over the manual that came with it and figure out all of the adjustments. By the time we went out the door, it had almost fully charged so I could at least play with it and get to know how to operate a bit. That was fine because we were still close to home, and there weren't many new things that I wanted to take pictures of.
> 
> In order to head north, we needed to go south towards Yarmouth first. There is no clear cut way across Nova Scotia without travelling on roads that are rather desolate. We have done that before, and we thought we would head up on the South Shore side of the province. We left around 3pm, and after a quick stop in Yarmouth for a light meal, we headed up route 103, turning off onto route 3 (the lighthouse trail) from time to time and driving along the coast.
> 
> There are many beautiful lakes and rivers in Nova Scotia, and we love to ride along and see as many as we can. One of the first places we turned off was Port Clyde near the Barrington Passage. It was a beautiful afternoon and we found a nice little park to take a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was situated on the banks of a small river, and we thought it was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took our time meandering up the coast line, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the way. It felt good to get away and not have to think about anything except the road ahead for the next few days, and we thoroughly enjoyed it. We stopped for supper in the town of Bridgewater, and we were happy to see that the place looked busy. So many towns in Nova Scotia are suffering because of the poor economy, and I will talk more about that in later entries. But Bridgewater and the surrounding area seemed to still be doing OK.
> 
> We got back on the road around 8pm, and headed up to Lunenburg. The drive was beautiful as the sun was beginning to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we noticed that there were more and more areas that were looking a bit shabby. We arrived in the city of Lunenburg at dusk, and it was quite shocking to see how many of the businesses were empty. I know the economy has taken its toll on many, but this area used to be one of the most affluent areas of Nova Scotia. However, since most of the economy here depended on tourism, you could see that the lack of tourists really impacted it greatly. We had been there only last year and there was a noticeable difference. It was sad to see and I am afraid to say something that we would see much more of before our trip was over.
> 
> Just before we left town, we saw a beautiful light ahead. It was the Lunenburg Academy, which was all lit up in its glory. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to try the camera in this light and I am not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on through Mahone Bay and were again saddened to see how the general area had declined. While there were still nice areas, there was definitely a difference from when we were there previously. More houses were for sale and more businesses were abandoned, making the place look a bit shabby. Not too long ago we were considering approaching some of the shops to see about them carrying Keith's pens and perhaps some of our wood pieces. But given the distance and also the state of things, we both think that our time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> We continued on to Halifax and by that time it was late and we were ready to call it a night. We wanted an early start the next day to spend some time in the city and then move on toward Cape Breton.
> 
> I am going to stop here for the day, and probably continue on with things tomorrow. I plan to put all of the pictures I have taken into an album, and then I will link to it here on the blog so you all can see them if you wish. That will take a little time though so I will let you know when they are ready. I have a lot of catching up to do as you can imagine.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying this little narrative.


Hi Sheila,
Home sweet home! Good to be refreshed after such a short adventurous trip. Welcome back.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Blogless Blog*

Sorry for being so late everyone. I am still trying to catch up on things. My email box is still full of things I have to attend to and I hope to accomplish catching up with that today.

I spent the evening uploading pictures to my Picasa account and I mapped everything from the trip out so that took some time. I didn't really 'fix' any of the pictures in Photoshop, so what you see is kind of what you get. I created a separate album for each day:

Day 1

Day 2

Day 3

and Day 4

Here are slideshows for those of you who don't like leaving the site:

Day 1: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf

Day 2: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf

Day 3: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf

And Day 4: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf

I hope all of these work. I am trying to figure all this photo stuff out and I suppose it is good to try it here. You will all let me know if I goofed, I am sure! 

And for those of you who just want to see a picture, here is a photo of the road we were on:










It sure was a lovely time.

I will be spending today finishing up catching up. Then on to new things! I hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blogless Blog*
> 
> Sorry for being so late everyone. I am still trying to catch up on things. My email box is still full of things I have to attend to and I hope to accomplish catching up with that today.
> 
> I spent the evening uploading pictures to my Picasa account and I mapped everything from the trip out so that took some time. I didn't really 'fix' any of the pictures in Photoshop, so what you see is kind of what you get. I created a separate album for each day:
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Day 3
> 
> and Day 4
> 
> Here are slideshows for those of you who don't like leaving the site:
> 
> Day 1: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 2: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 3: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> And Day 4: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> I hope all of these work. I am trying to figure all this photo stuff out and I suppose it is good to try it here. You will all let me know if I goofed, I am sure!
> 
> And for those of you who just want to see a picture, here is a photo of the road we were on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure was a lovely time.
> 
> I will be spending today finishing up catching up. Then on to new things! I hope you enjoy the pictures!


Wow! 1st let me thank you for takin me & the rest o us on vacation with you. I set up a box fan in front of me while watchin these video clips, and it felt like I was in that super nice Ford Mustang GT convertible…. thank you very much. Ahhhhh the wind blowin thru me beard, and, Wow, the sites. Part of the trip, I found myself humming to the tune from Gilligans Isle, and, I used to live in Lorain, but, it was Lorain, Ohio. You were missin one thing while sittin in that big ole adarondak chair, and that was an ice cream cone… lol This was a wonderful vacation, and thnx fer takin me with you both. For sure much beauty and serenity along the way. Very awesome sites. Thnx again.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blogless Blog*
> 
> Sorry for being so late everyone. I am still trying to catch up on things. My email box is still full of things I have to attend to and I hope to accomplish catching up with that today.
> 
> I spent the evening uploading pictures to my Picasa account and I mapped everything from the trip out so that took some time. I didn't really 'fix' any of the pictures in Photoshop, so what you see is kind of what you get. I created a separate album for each day:
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Day 3
> 
> and Day 4
> 
> Here are slideshows for those of you who don't like leaving the site:
> 
> Day 1: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 2: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 3: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> And Day 4: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> I hope all of these work. I am trying to figure all this photo stuff out and I suppose it is good to try it here. You will all let me know if I goofed, I am sure!
> 
> And for those of you who just want to see a picture, here is a photo of the road we were on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure was a lovely time.
> 
> I will be spending today finishing up catching up. Then on to new things! I hope you enjoy the pictures!


WOW lovely


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blogless Blog*
> 
> Sorry for being so late everyone. I am still trying to catch up on things. My email box is still full of things I have to attend to and I hope to accomplish catching up with that today.
> 
> I spent the evening uploading pictures to my Picasa account and I mapped everything from the trip out so that took some time. I didn't really 'fix' any of the pictures in Photoshop, so what you see is kind of what you get. I created a separate album for each day:
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Day 3
> 
> and Day 4
> 
> Here are slideshows for those of you who don't like leaving the site:
> 
> Day 1: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 2: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 3: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> And Day 4: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> I hope all of these work. I am trying to figure all this photo stuff out and I suppose it is good to try it here. You will all let me know if I goofed, I am sure!
> 
> And for those of you who just want to see a picture, here is a photo of the road we were on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure was a lovely time.
> 
> I will be spending today finishing up catching up. Then on to new things! I hope you enjoy the pictures!


Very enjoyable! Thanks.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blogless Blog*
> 
> Sorry for being so late everyone. I am still trying to catch up on things. My email box is still full of things I have to attend to and I hope to accomplish catching up with that today.
> 
> I spent the evening uploading pictures to my Picasa account and I mapped everything from the trip out so that took some time. I didn't really 'fix' any of the pictures in Photoshop, so what you see is kind of what you get. I created a separate album for each day:
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Day 3
> 
> and Day 4
> 
> Here are slideshows for those of you who don't like leaving the site:
> 
> Day 1: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 2: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 3: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> And Day 4: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> I hope all of these work. I am trying to figure all this photo stuff out and I suppose it is good to try it here. You will all let me know if I goofed, I am sure!
> 
> And for those of you who just want to see a picture, here is a photo of the road we were on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure was a lovely time.
> 
> I will be spending today finishing up catching up. Then on to new things! I hope you enjoy the pictures!


Hi Sheila, 
Should be titled photo blog> no words can describe the photos you shared. I like to hit the road over there and drive…. no traffic, fresh air, beautiful sites, relaxing breeze… thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Blogless Blog*
> 
> Sorry for being so late everyone. I am still trying to catch up on things. My email box is still full of things I have to attend to and I hope to accomplish catching up with that today.
> 
> I spent the evening uploading pictures to my Picasa account and I mapped everything from the trip out so that took some time. I didn't really 'fix' any of the pictures in Photoshop, so what you see is kind of what you get. I created a separate album for each day:
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Day 3
> 
> and Day 4
> 
> Here are slideshows for those of you who don't like leaving the site:
> 
> Day 1: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 2: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> Day 3: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> And Day 4: https://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf
> 
> I hope all of these work. I am trying to figure all this photo stuff out and I suppose it is good to try it here. You will all let me know if I goofed, I am sure!
> 
> And for those of you who just want to see a picture, here is a photo of the road we were on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure was a lovely time.
> 
> I will be spending today finishing up catching up. Then on to new things! I hope you enjoy the pictures!


Thank you all very much! It IS beautiful here! It felt good with the sun shining and the wind in my hair and the fresh smell of the ocean. Unbelievably good!

I found it funny that I didn't have much time to write today because preparing the pictures and uploading them took so long to figure out! (AND I didn't even Photoshop any of them! It was a "what you see is what you get" kind of upload - or nothing would have made it if I got picky!)

I love to share the pictures of the beautiful place I live. While Cape Breton has a bit more hills, much of it is like what is in my own back yard here. I am so fortunate to be in such a wonderful place. Peaceful and beautiful. I am happy you like the pictures. I love seeing pictures of others' homes and vacations. It is like traveling there myself. Tomorrow, you will get a 'real blog' I promise. 

Have a great night!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Settling Back In*

It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?

I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.

I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.










And then there are the videos.

While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)

Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.

I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.

Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.

There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.

As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.

Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.

My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.

We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.

I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)

If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.

Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.

As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.

Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.










It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."

Have a wonderful day!

Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
Whether rainbow or butterfly,
mountain or tree, painting or poem -
whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
beauty adds a magical element to life
that surpasses logic and science.
- Jonathan Lockwood Huie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


I always ask a local where the good "down-home" food joints/restaurants are at. 99.9% you'll land a really good one with super food.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Yes, Roger - the lady at the art gallery was the most helpful of all. It shocked me how 'disconnected' many of the shop owners were. Some were friendly but others were just - well - odd. I suppose times are tough and they aren't in very good moods. I don't know. Maybe we didn't look like we had enough money. I kind of felt like that anyway.

Sheila


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Nice pictures yesterday, like the store stories…..reminds me of my brother up in door county who owns a little tourist trap with the china made stuff. I think a lot of the stores are great, but you make a good point about diffrent stores duplicating one another.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Where in door county, Bob? I have been up there. Several years ago my friend Cari and I took a vacation there. We visited Patrick Speilman, who was one of the 'grandfathers of scroll sawing'. He was wonderfully gracious and took us to his shop and store in Fish Creek. It sure is beautiful up there.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Thanks again Sheila, I feel relax when I reminish life in the provice where I was born. My parents were school teachers and we were 9 children in all. In all those hardknocks… the hazzle and hardships… but your words reminds me … "There's no place like home."


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


I feel that way about Chicago too, Bert. Chicago will always be "home" to me. It holds the memories of my family and my childhood and my dear friends and of course my children. I often wish I had two lives to live. One for here and one to remain there. But part of growing up is exploring new worlds and places and meeting new people. I often say how much I love it here at Lumberjocks because I meet so many wonderful people from all over the world. I consider you all my "friends" as much as if we were all sitting in the same room here and talking over a cup of coffee (or tea, or whatever.) "Home" is whatever place we choose to rest, it seems. And although it may change throughout the years, it is always a place where we feel comfortable and safe.

Have a great evening. 

Sheila


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Sunshine & Company, it's on founders square http://sunshine-and-company.com/


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Thanks, Bob! 

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling Back In*
> 
> It is odd that after three days back from our vacation, it is only now that I am beginning to feel caught up. We were only gone four days and three nights, but it seems that the time it takes to recover seems almost as long as the holiday itself. Am I getting old, or what?
> 
> I still have some emails to catch up on, and I plan to try to do that this morning, but overall I actually got some work done yesterday and feel like I am getting back on track. I do admit that I spent a great deal of time working with getting the pictures that I took uploaded. Like anything new, there is a learning curve and I consider the several hours that I spent figuring things out yesterday as school. And I do believe that any time spent learning, no matter what the subject, is time well spent.
> 
> I am happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I think they came out quite acceptable considering that I don't know what I am doing. While the new camera that I got had many similar controls and adjustments, for the most part I needed to start from the beginning and figure out what worked best for each situation. I still have a way to go, and I don't deny that it will be a rocky road for me at times. There is a great deal of difference in the settings needed for the larger, landscape types of shots that I took on the trip and the micro-photography that I take for my work every day. I am certain that it will take a bit of time to know which settings will be optimal for the situation. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the videos.
> 
> While I took a couple of short videos when I accidentally hit the wrong button, I didn't really shoot any on purpose. Looking back, it would have probably been nice to have some videos of the places we saw, but I found myself getting tired of hunting for the camera every time a shot came up and in the end, I opted for still shots. After all, I didn't want this to be a working vacation any more than it had to be. I say that because part of me justified my time off by telling myself that I would be scouting for possible outlets for our finished work. While I did do that (it is difficult to get away from thinking in that direction - even for a short time) my conclusion was that trying to sell finished items to any of the many, many shops that we visited would in all probability cost more time than it would be worth. (So see, I learned something in that respect also.)
> 
> Overall, I must say that visiting most of the shops was quite unimpressive. I know that sounds 'snooty' but I don't think that I ever tried harder in my life to spend money and found that I just couldn't bring myself to do so. Perhaps it is because of my exposure to excellent things here on Lumberjocks, or because I see the incredible work that my colleagues and fellow artists do. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't what I saw and I couldn't bring myself to shell out for something that was crap or made in China (which most of it was) just for the the sake of buying something.
> 
> I truly had the idea when I left that I would be doing some 'Christmas shopping' and get some gifts out of the way ahead of time. I usually ship many of my gifts and having them ready to go early would definitely be a plus. But try as I did to find nice things that would represent Nova Scotia, it just seemed that there was very little out there that was locally made and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Nearly every shop we went to had cheap garbage-y knick knacks that had either "Nova Scotia" or "Cape Breton" stamped on them. At one Christmas shop, there were some crappy resin ornaments (you know - the kinds where you could see the seams of the molds) that had tiny clear stickers stuck (crooked for the most part, I may add) on them that said "Cape Breton" as if that qualified them as a 'keepsake.' The price on the particular ornaments that I am referring to was about $12 cdn, and there was also a 'China' stamp on the underside. It was sad.
> 
> There were so many of these types of stores along the way that it made your head spin. At the start of our journey, we stopped frequently at these places in hopes of finding some lovely trinket or treasure to commemorate our trip, but more so than not, we walked out empty handed. At the start it was difficult to do so. We would usually get to the car and talk about how we felt bad for the shop keeper because we would walk through the entire place and not buy a thing. But as we kept on going, it was more and more evident that they all had the same Chinese suppliers and nothing really even stood out that was worth buying.
> 
> As we entered the Cape Breton highlands, there were several artisan shops that were much better, and we did buy a couple of small items from them. There was a pewter shop that was particularly nice, as it had a variety of things that were made on site and also affordable. The art galleries were nice too, but most of the pieces were quite expensive (in the hundreds or thousands) and as much as we love our family and friends, the prices were out of our budget. Keith's particular favorite was a larger glass shop, which featured hand cut and blown glass. There was even an out building where we could watch the blowers at work and they offered classes. And of course, there was a woodworking shop, which consisted mostly of beautiful turned pieces.
> 
> Visiting these types of shops was a pleasure, and even though we purchased only a few small items in them, it was much like a visit to a museum, where we admired the workmanship and designs. While some of Keith's pens may have fit into some of these shops nicely, we felt it would certainly be more trouble than it was worth to consider it. However, he did say that seeing the wood items made him want to bring out his lathe - something that he hasn't done in several weeks.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve with the shops was their lack of customer service. In an economy that is struggling (and it was clearly evident that most of them were) you would think that they would be more hospitable to their customers. I can't tell you how many of the shops had signs on their door announcing that "We have no bathrooms for public use." The more I saw this, the more irked I became. At one point, I needed to use the facilities and we were in a large Celtic shop that had clothing, children's items and family crests. Most of it was made in China, but some of it was textiles with family plaids and such. It was in the middle of the province as we crossed from one side to another and there really was no other businesses nearby. When I asked about using a washroom, the young woman smiled and said "We don't have a public washroom. The museum five kilometers down the road does though." I must admit it made me a bit cross.
> 
> We left the shop without buying anything and I made a mental note to myself that from that point on, I would refuse to make a purchase from any shop that wouldn't allow their customers to use their bathrooms. To me it was appalling that they would be happy to sell you a $300 cutting board, but you weren't good enough to use their bathroom. After all, we weren't high school kids looking to tear up the place. We were quite in the middle of nowhere and in all likelihood, most of the customer had been driving a considerable amount of time and it was a natural bodily function. It just didn't make sense.
> 
> I found myself quite dehydrated throughout this part of the trip. Knowing that the bathrooms were few and far between caused me to only drink what I felt necessary, even though it was quite warm. God forbid I had to use a washroom and we were in an inconvenient place. Even the roads along the woods had few places where the shoulder was wide enough for stopping (besides the lookout points, which were out of the question.)
> 
> If it were me and I owned a shop, now more than ever I would make it as comfortable as I could for my customers. Perhaps the shop owners felt that since most people were passing through, the prospect of return business was slim and they just didn't care. There were a few that were not like that, but most of them unfortunately were.
> 
> Near the beginning of our day in the highlands for instance, we visited a gallery that was owned by a charming woman. On our way out (without buying anything, I may add) she struck up a conversation with us and took the next fifteen minutes telling us what sites were the best to see. She brought out a map to give us and marked all the places she talked about on it. She was pleasant and thoughtful and even though she knew we weren't purchasing a painting, genuinely wanted us to have a good time and see the best places and artisan shops. If we return there, we will definitely visit her shop and who knows - maybe we will find something that we will buy.
> 
> As you can see, I am getting back into the swing of things. I had so many thoughts of things on this trip and there are still several things that I will be sharing as time goes on. Part of me really missed writing a great deal, but I refrained from doing so, as I did want this to be a bit of a break. I am sure as I remember things, I will convey them to you all.
> 
> Today I am writing pattern packets and getting ready for the next update for the site, which is coming shortly. I am also going to be working more with my camera and experimenting with the settings and lighting and so forth. It will be a full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to be back, and even better to be home. Sometimes all it takes is a couple of days away to make us appreciate what we have right in our own back yard. (Isn't that what the story 'The Wizard of Oz' was trying to tell us?) Although the world around me is full of amazing beauty, being away for a while makes only makes me realize "There's no place like home."
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Pause to appreciate the beauty around you.
> Whether rainbow or butterfly,
> mountain or tree, painting or poem -
> whether crafted by nature or by a human hand -
> beauty adds a magical element to life
> that surpasses logic and science.
> - Jonathan Lockwood Huie


Sheila -

Sounds like a great opportunity - to create reasonably priced, quality, local feeling crafts.

Agree about poor customer service… and businesses wonder why people shop online.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Ahead*

I can tell that it is getting lighter just a bit later every morning. Its just that time of year, I suppose. Already, even though it is still quite warm, you can feel autumn coming. I don't know how, but it is just a feeling I get. It has nothing to do with calendars and logic and things like that, and it is quite undefined. But already I am thinking ahead to fall and baking yummy treats and the cool evenings and warm afternoons and it makes me happy.

Friday is upon us already. My that week went by quickly! For me, it was one of those good, discombobulated weeks when it seems you accomplished little, and actually you accomplished much. Most of those uncatalogued tasks that have been hanging around like afterthoughts seem to be under control. I have been able to tick them off my mental list, one by one and with each accomplishment, increased my sense of calm.

It is a good feeling.

When things like this occur, I always feel that it is a good time to do a complete backup of my computer. All my files are where they are supposed to be and there are few project that are in the "in progress" category. I like having things organized well when I do a backup, and while I sometimes back up when things are in disarray, it is only then out of necessity. It is good think that if I had to return to the state my computer was in this very moment, it would be organized and clean.

We are readying ourselves for another update on the site too. There are some nice patterns that we are introducing to the site and we plan on offering a sale. We don't do full scale sales often (in fact, we haven't really done one yet) but with the intense heat that many have experienced, we want to offer an incentive for people to get planning for the fall and upcoming holiday season. We will have to see how it goes.

Lately, I have had the urge to do some painting. I am sorry to say my poor little "all season tree" has been quite naked since spring. For those of you who admire my organization, know that I too don't always reach all the goals that I set for myself. But it isn't tragic, and in real life, priorities must be assigned and take place, and my tree just wasn't among them. There is still time though, and I have some plans to salvage the summer season and perhaps decorate it with something nice for August. We'll see . . .

I am still gearing up for a busy fall and winter season. My head is exploding with ideas and probably the hardest thing I have to deal with is to organize both my thoughts and actions and not begin too many projects at one time. Starting too many things without finishing them tends to overwhelm me and then I get stuck and accomplish little. I find the key for my own productivity is to take things one at a time and savor each project as I create it. It is what works best for me.

I have seen others that have the ability to design countless projects in one fell swoop. They take one concept and apply it to a multitude of themes and before you know it there are a great number of similar projects with varying themes.

While this may be the way to a large amount of sales of items, for me it would be quite unsatisfying. I would quickly get bored with designing that way and I know for myself the quality that I work so hard to achieve would not be there. My heart just would not be in it.

The other day, I had a new customer order a single pattern from me. Soon after I sent the order, I received a note in my email from him. In the note he said how impressed he was at the details and information we offered along with the pattern. It made me very happy to know all the extra work we put into our patterns is noticed and appreciated. We couldn't ask for more.

We can't only measure our successes by dollars. I suppose we can measure it by anything we want, but I cannot be that way. I still look upon money as a small part of our lives, necessary for survival. And while having financial security is comforting to many, it certainly isn't the only thing that is important. I am old enough to have seen the destruction that living for money can cause. In my own life, there have been times when I have had more money and times when I have had less. I have seen that having more doesn't necessarily equate with happiness. In fact - some of the times I was most miserable was when my bank account was the fullest. Go figure.

Over the years, I have learned to live within a means that will be comfortable for me, yet allow me to not be dictated by financial goals alone. Many have suggested that I get a larger place with a shop or purchase a home with more room, but I honestly believe that with those larger purchases comes the pressure of paying for them and having to make more money. Perhaps I am lazy, but I just don't want that at this point in my life. I like the fact that by renting here, the responsibility of keeping up a house is low. That allows me time to spend much of each day concentrating on what I love to do best - create. Living in this way has also allowed me some small 'extravagances' such as the short trip we just returned from and some other nice things that we have. It is a good feeling to be able to have things guilt free and clear, and I don't mind working hard to get them. I realize that we are not like everyone else, and I respect that. This is just what works well for me.

Geeze! I don't know how I got to rambling on! I suppose my mind is wandering this morning. I watch so many struggle day to day to make ends meet or to work in jobs that they are so unhappy doing and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not appreciative of my own job and situation. I just had to say.

So today will be another good day. It's raining now, but it is a quiet and gentle rain. I rather like it. I am excited about the new ideas and excited about getting the site updated and a newsletter out and as always, it will be a pleasure to see it come to be. There are good days ahead, and I look forward to each and every one of them.










I hope you enjoy your Friday.

"The greatest of all gifts is the power to estimate things at their true worth" - François de la Rochefoucauld


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I can tell that it is getting lighter just a bit later every morning. Its just that time of year, I suppose. Already, even though it is still quite warm, you can feel autumn coming. I don't know how, but it is just a feeling I get. It has nothing to do with calendars and logic and things like that, and it is quite undefined. But already I am thinking ahead to fall and baking yummy treats and the cool evenings and warm afternoons and it makes me happy.
> 
> Friday is upon us already. My that week went by quickly! For me, it was one of those good, discombobulated weeks when it seems you accomplished little, and actually you accomplished much. Most of those uncatalogued tasks that have been hanging around like afterthoughts seem to be under control. I have been able to tick them off my mental list, one by one and with each accomplishment, increased my sense of calm.
> 
> It is a good feeling.
> 
> When things like this occur, I always feel that it is a good time to do a complete backup of my computer. All my files are where they are supposed to be and there are few project that are in the "in progress" category. I like having things organized well when I do a backup, and while I sometimes back up when things are in disarray, it is only then out of necessity. It is good think that if I had to return to the state my computer was in this very moment, it would be organized and clean.
> 
> We are readying ourselves for another update on the site too. There are some nice patterns that we are introducing to the site and we plan on offering a sale. We don't do full scale sales often (in fact, we haven't really done one yet) but with the intense heat that many have experienced, we want to offer an incentive for people to get planning for the fall and upcoming holiday season. We will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Lately, I have had the urge to do some painting. I am sorry to say my poor little "all season tree" has been quite naked since spring. For those of you who admire my organization, know that I too don't always reach all the goals that I set for myself. But it isn't tragic, and in real life, priorities must be assigned and take place, and my tree just wasn't among them. There is still time though, and I have some plans to salvage the summer season and perhaps decorate it with something nice for August. We'll see . . .
> 
> I am still gearing up for a busy fall and winter season. My head is exploding with ideas and probably the hardest thing I have to deal with is to organize both my thoughts and actions and not begin too many projects at one time. Starting too many things without finishing them tends to overwhelm me and then I get stuck and accomplish little. I find the key for my own productivity is to take things one at a time and savor each project as I create it. It is what works best for me.
> 
> I have seen others that have the ability to design countless projects in one fell swoop. They take one concept and apply it to a multitude of themes and before you know it there are a great number of similar projects with varying themes.
> 
> While this may be the way to a large amount of sales of items, for me it would be quite unsatisfying. I would quickly get bored with designing that way and I know for myself the quality that I work so hard to achieve would not be there. My heart just would not be in it.
> 
> The other day, I had a new customer order a single pattern from me. Soon after I sent the order, I received a note in my email from him. In the note he said how impressed he was at the details and information we offered along with the pattern. It made me very happy to know all the extra work we put into our patterns is noticed and appreciated. We couldn't ask for more.
> 
> We can't only measure our successes by dollars. I suppose we can measure it by anything we want, but I cannot be that way. I still look upon money as a small part of our lives, necessary for survival. And while having financial security is comforting to many, it certainly isn't the only thing that is important. I am old enough to have seen the destruction that living for money can cause. In my own life, there have been times when I have had more money and times when I have had less. I have seen that having more doesn't necessarily equate with happiness. In fact - some of the times I was most miserable was when my bank account was the fullest. Go figure.
> 
> Over the years, I have learned to live within a means that will be comfortable for me, yet allow me to not be dictated by financial goals alone. Many have suggested that I get a larger place with a shop or purchase a home with more room, but I honestly believe that with those larger purchases comes the pressure of paying for them and having to make more money. Perhaps I am lazy, but I just don't want that at this point in my life. I like the fact that by renting here, the responsibility of keeping up a house is low. That allows me time to spend much of each day concentrating on what I love to do best - create. Living in this way has also allowed me some small 'extravagances' such as the short trip we just returned from and some other nice things that we have. It is a good feeling to be able to have things guilt free and clear, and I don't mind working hard to get them. I realize that we are not like everyone else, and I respect that. This is just what works well for me.
> 
> Geeze! I don't know how I got to rambling on! I suppose my mind is wandering this morning. I watch so many struggle day to day to make ends meet or to work in jobs that they are so unhappy doing and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not appreciative of my own job and situation. I just had to say.
> 
> So today will be another good day. It's raining now, but it is a quiet and gentle rain. I rather like it. I am excited about the new ideas and excited about getting the site updated and a newsletter out and as always, it will be a pleasure to see it come to be. There are good days ahead, and I look forward to each and every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday.
> 
> "The greatest of all gifts is the power to estimate things at their true worth" - François de la Rochefoucauld


Well said, Sheila. Have a good Friday, and a gr8 weekend


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I can tell that it is getting lighter just a bit later every morning. Its just that time of year, I suppose. Already, even though it is still quite warm, you can feel autumn coming. I don't know how, but it is just a feeling I get. It has nothing to do with calendars and logic and things like that, and it is quite undefined. But already I am thinking ahead to fall and baking yummy treats and the cool evenings and warm afternoons and it makes me happy.
> 
> Friday is upon us already. My that week went by quickly! For me, it was one of those good, discombobulated weeks when it seems you accomplished little, and actually you accomplished much. Most of those uncatalogued tasks that have been hanging around like afterthoughts seem to be under control. I have been able to tick them off my mental list, one by one and with each accomplishment, increased my sense of calm.
> 
> It is a good feeling.
> 
> When things like this occur, I always feel that it is a good time to do a complete backup of my computer. All my files are where they are supposed to be and there are few project that are in the "in progress" category. I like having things organized well when I do a backup, and while I sometimes back up when things are in disarray, it is only then out of necessity. It is good think that if I had to return to the state my computer was in this very moment, it would be organized and clean.
> 
> We are readying ourselves for another update on the site too. There are some nice patterns that we are introducing to the site and we plan on offering a sale. We don't do full scale sales often (in fact, we haven't really done one yet) but with the intense heat that many have experienced, we want to offer an incentive for people to get planning for the fall and upcoming holiday season. We will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Lately, I have had the urge to do some painting. I am sorry to say my poor little "all season tree" has been quite naked since spring. For those of you who admire my organization, know that I too don't always reach all the goals that I set for myself. But it isn't tragic, and in real life, priorities must be assigned and take place, and my tree just wasn't among them. There is still time though, and I have some plans to salvage the summer season and perhaps decorate it with something nice for August. We'll see . . .
> 
> I am still gearing up for a busy fall and winter season. My head is exploding with ideas and probably the hardest thing I have to deal with is to organize both my thoughts and actions and not begin too many projects at one time. Starting too many things without finishing them tends to overwhelm me and then I get stuck and accomplish little. I find the key for my own productivity is to take things one at a time and savor each project as I create it. It is what works best for me.
> 
> I have seen others that have the ability to design countless projects in one fell swoop. They take one concept and apply it to a multitude of themes and before you know it there are a great number of similar projects with varying themes.
> 
> While this may be the way to a large amount of sales of items, for me it would be quite unsatisfying. I would quickly get bored with designing that way and I know for myself the quality that I work so hard to achieve would not be there. My heart just would not be in it.
> 
> The other day, I had a new customer order a single pattern from me. Soon after I sent the order, I received a note in my email from him. In the note he said how impressed he was at the details and information we offered along with the pattern. It made me very happy to know all the extra work we put into our patterns is noticed and appreciated. We couldn't ask for more.
> 
> We can't only measure our successes by dollars. I suppose we can measure it by anything we want, but I cannot be that way. I still look upon money as a small part of our lives, necessary for survival. And while having financial security is comforting to many, it certainly isn't the only thing that is important. I am old enough to have seen the destruction that living for money can cause. In my own life, there have been times when I have had more money and times when I have had less. I have seen that having more doesn't necessarily equate with happiness. In fact - some of the times I was most miserable was when my bank account was the fullest. Go figure.
> 
> Over the years, I have learned to live within a means that will be comfortable for me, yet allow me to not be dictated by financial goals alone. Many have suggested that I get a larger place with a shop or purchase a home with more room, but I honestly believe that with those larger purchases comes the pressure of paying for them and having to make more money. Perhaps I am lazy, but I just don't want that at this point in my life. I like the fact that by renting here, the responsibility of keeping up a house is low. That allows me time to spend much of each day concentrating on what I love to do best - create. Living in this way has also allowed me some small 'extravagances' such as the short trip we just returned from and some other nice things that we have. It is a good feeling to be able to have things guilt free and clear, and I don't mind working hard to get them. I realize that we are not like everyone else, and I respect that. This is just what works well for me.
> 
> Geeze! I don't know how I got to rambling on! I suppose my mind is wandering this morning. I watch so many struggle day to day to make ends meet or to work in jobs that they are so unhappy doing and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not appreciative of my own job and situation. I just had to say.
> 
> So today will be another good day. It's raining now, but it is a quiet and gentle rain. I rather like it. I am excited about the new ideas and excited about getting the site updated and a newsletter out and as always, it will be a pleasure to see it come to be. There are good days ahead, and I look forward to each and every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday.
> 
> "The greatest of all gifts is the power to estimate things at their true worth" - François de la Rochefoucauld


You too, Roger! I hope you are cooling down a bit in your parts. 

Sheila


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I can tell that it is getting lighter just a bit later every morning. Its just that time of year, I suppose. Already, even though it is still quite warm, you can feel autumn coming. I don't know how, but it is just a feeling I get. It has nothing to do with calendars and logic and things like that, and it is quite undefined. But already I am thinking ahead to fall and baking yummy treats and the cool evenings and warm afternoons and it makes me happy.
> 
> Friday is upon us already. My that week went by quickly! For me, it was one of those good, discombobulated weeks when it seems you accomplished little, and actually you accomplished much. Most of those uncatalogued tasks that have been hanging around like afterthoughts seem to be under control. I have been able to tick them off my mental list, one by one and with each accomplishment, increased my sense of calm.
> 
> It is a good feeling.
> 
> When things like this occur, I always feel that it is a good time to do a complete backup of my computer. All my files are where they are supposed to be and there are few project that are in the "in progress" category. I like having things organized well when I do a backup, and while I sometimes back up when things are in disarray, it is only then out of necessity. It is good think that if I had to return to the state my computer was in this very moment, it would be organized and clean.
> 
> We are readying ourselves for another update on the site too. There are some nice patterns that we are introducing to the site and we plan on offering a sale. We don't do full scale sales often (in fact, we haven't really done one yet) but with the intense heat that many have experienced, we want to offer an incentive for people to get planning for the fall and upcoming holiday season. We will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Lately, I have had the urge to do some painting. I am sorry to say my poor little "all season tree" has been quite naked since spring. For those of you who admire my organization, know that I too don't always reach all the goals that I set for myself. But it isn't tragic, and in real life, priorities must be assigned and take place, and my tree just wasn't among them. There is still time though, and I have some plans to salvage the summer season and perhaps decorate it with something nice for August. We'll see . . .
> 
> I am still gearing up for a busy fall and winter season. My head is exploding with ideas and probably the hardest thing I have to deal with is to organize both my thoughts and actions and not begin too many projects at one time. Starting too many things without finishing them tends to overwhelm me and then I get stuck and accomplish little. I find the key for my own productivity is to take things one at a time and savor each project as I create it. It is what works best for me.
> 
> I have seen others that have the ability to design countless projects in one fell swoop. They take one concept and apply it to a multitude of themes and before you know it there are a great number of similar projects with varying themes.
> 
> While this may be the way to a large amount of sales of items, for me it would be quite unsatisfying. I would quickly get bored with designing that way and I know for myself the quality that I work so hard to achieve would not be there. My heart just would not be in it.
> 
> The other day, I had a new customer order a single pattern from me. Soon after I sent the order, I received a note in my email from him. In the note he said how impressed he was at the details and information we offered along with the pattern. It made me very happy to know all the extra work we put into our patterns is noticed and appreciated. We couldn't ask for more.
> 
> We can't only measure our successes by dollars. I suppose we can measure it by anything we want, but I cannot be that way. I still look upon money as a small part of our lives, necessary for survival. And while having financial security is comforting to many, it certainly isn't the only thing that is important. I am old enough to have seen the destruction that living for money can cause. In my own life, there have been times when I have had more money and times when I have had less. I have seen that having more doesn't necessarily equate with happiness. In fact - some of the times I was most miserable was when my bank account was the fullest. Go figure.
> 
> Over the years, I have learned to live within a means that will be comfortable for me, yet allow me to not be dictated by financial goals alone. Many have suggested that I get a larger place with a shop or purchase a home with more room, but I honestly believe that with those larger purchases comes the pressure of paying for them and having to make more money. Perhaps I am lazy, but I just don't want that at this point in my life. I like the fact that by renting here, the responsibility of keeping up a house is low. That allows me time to spend much of each day concentrating on what I love to do best - create. Living in this way has also allowed me some small 'extravagances' such as the short trip we just returned from and some other nice things that we have. It is a good feeling to be able to have things guilt free and clear, and I don't mind working hard to get them. I realize that we are not like everyone else, and I respect that. This is just what works well for me.
> 
> Geeze! I don't know how I got to rambling on! I suppose my mind is wandering this morning. I watch so many struggle day to day to make ends meet or to work in jobs that they are so unhappy doing and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not appreciative of my own job and situation. I just had to say.
> 
> So today will be another good day. It's raining now, but it is a quiet and gentle rain. I rather like it. I am excited about the new ideas and excited about getting the site updated and a newsletter out and as always, it will be a pleasure to see it come to be. There are good days ahead, and I look forward to each and every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday.
> 
> "The greatest of all gifts is the power to estimate things at their true worth" - François de la Rochefoucauld


Fall is my favorite time of year, something about the colors, the cool weather that makes you want hot chocolate. A great feeling.


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I can tell that it is getting lighter just a bit later every morning. Its just that time of year, I suppose. Already, even though it is still quite warm, you can feel autumn coming. I don't know how, but it is just a feeling I get. It has nothing to do with calendars and logic and things like that, and it is quite undefined. But already I am thinking ahead to fall and baking yummy treats and the cool evenings and warm afternoons and it makes me happy.
> 
> Friday is upon us already. My that week went by quickly! For me, it was one of those good, discombobulated weeks when it seems you accomplished little, and actually you accomplished much. Most of those uncatalogued tasks that have been hanging around like afterthoughts seem to be under control. I have been able to tick them off my mental list, one by one and with each accomplishment, increased my sense of calm.
> 
> It is a good feeling.
> 
> When things like this occur, I always feel that it is a good time to do a complete backup of my computer. All my files are where they are supposed to be and there are few project that are in the "in progress" category. I like having things organized well when I do a backup, and while I sometimes back up when things are in disarray, it is only then out of necessity. It is good think that if I had to return to the state my computer was in this very moment, it would be organized and clean.
> 
> We are readying ourselves for another update on the site too. There are some nice patterns that we are introducing to the site and we plan on offering a sale. We don't do full scale sales often (in fact, we haven't really done one yet) but with the intense heat that many have experienced, we want to offer an incentive for people to get planning for the fall and upcoming holiday season. We will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Lately, I have had the urge to do some painting. I am sorry to say my poor little "all season tree" has been quite naked since spring. For those of you who admire my organization, know that I too don't always reach all the goals that I set for myself. But it isn't tragic, and in real life, priorities must be assigned and take place, and my tree just wasn't among them. There is still time though, and I have some plans to salvage the summer season and perhaps decorate it with something nice for August. We'll see . . .
> 
> I am still gearing up for a busy fall and winter season. My head is exploding with ideas and probably the hardest thing I have to deal with is to organize both my thoughts and actions and not begin too many projects at one time. Starting too many things without finishing them tends to overwhelm me and then I get stuck and accomplish little. I find the key for my own productivity is to take things one at a time and savor each project as I create it. It is what works best for me.
> 
> I have seen others that have the ability to design countless projects in one fell swoop. They take one concept and apply it to a multitude of themes and before you know it there are a great number of similar projects with varying themes.
> 
> While this may be the way to a large amount of sales of items, for me it would be quite unsatisfying. I would quickly get bored with designing that way and I know for myself the quality that I work so hard to achieve would not be there. My heart just would not be in it.
> 
> The other day, I had a new customer order a single pattern from me. Soon after I sent the order, I received a note in my email from him. In the note he said how impressed he was at the details and information we offered along with the pattern. It made me very happy to know all the extra work we put into our patterns is noticed and appreciated. We couldn't ask for more.
> 
> We can't only measure our successes by dollars. I suppose we can measure it by anything we want, but I cannot be that way. I still look upon money as a small part of our lives, necessary for survival. And while having financial security is comforting to many, it certainly isn't the only thing that is important. I am old enough to have seen the destruction that living for money can cause. In my own life, there have been times when I have had more money and times when I have had less. I have seen that having more doesn't necessarily equate with happiness. In fact - some of the times I was most miserable was when my bank account was the fullest. Go figure.
> 
> Over the years, I have learned to live within a means that will be comfortable for me, yet allow me to not be dictated by financial goals alone. Many have suggested that I get a larger place with a shop or purchase a home with more room, but I honestly believe that with those larger purchases comes the pressure of paying for them and having to make more money. Perhaps I am lazy, but I just don't want that at this point in my life. I like the fact that by renting here, the responsibility of keeping up a house is low. That allows me time to spend much of each day concentrating on what I love to do best - create. Living in this way has also allowed me some small 'extravagances' such as the short trip we just returned from and some other nice things that we have. It is a good feeling to be able to have things guilt free and clear, and I don't mind working hard to get them. I realize that we are not like everyone else, and I respect that. This is just what works well for me.
> 
> Geeze! I don't know how I got to rambling on! I suppose my mind is wandering this morning. I watch so many struggle day to day to make ends meet or to work in jobs that they are so unhappy doing and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not appreciative of my own job and situation. I just had to say.
> 
> So today will be another good day. It's raining now, but it is a quiet and gentle rain. I rather like it. I am excited about the new ideas and excited about getting the site updated and a newsletter out and as always, it will be a pleasure to see it come to be. There are good days ahead, and I look forward to each and every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday.
> 
> "The greatest of all gifts is the power to estimate things at their true worth" - François de la Rochefoucauld


interesting thoughts scrollgirl. I agree on the upside of renting versus owning…..and Phillip add peach cobbler to my hot chocolate please.. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> I can tell that it is getting lighter just a bit later every morning. Its just that time of year, I suppose. Already, even though it is still quite warm, you can feel autumn coming. I don't know how, but it is just a feeling I get. It has nothing to do with calendars and logic and things like that, and it is quite undefined. But already I am thinking ahead to fall and baking yummy treats and the cool evenings and warm afternoons and it makes me happy.
> 
> Friday is upon us already. My that week went by quickly! For me, it was one of those good, discombobulated weeks when it seems you accomplished little, and actually you accomplished much. Most of those uncatalogued tasks that have been hanging around like afterthoughts seem to be under control. I have been able to tick them off my mental list, one by one and with each accomplishment, increased my sense of calm.
> 
> It is a good feeling.
> 
> When things like this occur, I always feel that it is a good time to do a complete backup of my computer. All my files are where they are supposed to be and there are few project that are in the "in progress" category. I like having things organized well when I do a backup, and while I sometimes back up when things are in disarray, it is only then out of necessity. It is good think that if I had to return to the state my computer was in this very moment, it would be organized and clean.
> 
> We are readying ourselves for another update on the site too. There are some nice patterns that we are introducing to the site and we plan on offering a sale. We don't do full scale sales often (in fact, we haven't really done one yet) but with the intense heat that many have experienced, we want to offer an incentive for people to get planning for the fall and upcoming holiday season. We will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Lately, I have had the urge to do some painting. I am sorry to say my poor little "all season tree" has been quite naked since spring. For those of you who admire my organization, know that I too don't always reach all the goals that I set for myself. But it isn't tragic, and in real life, priorities must be assigned and take place, and my tree just wasn't among them. There is still time though, and I have some plans to salvage the summer season and perhaps decorate it with something nice for August. We'll see . . .
> 
> I am still gearing up for a busy fall and winter season. My head is exploding with ideas and probably the hardest thing I have to deal with is to organize both my thoughts and actions and not begin too many projects at one time. Starting too many things without finishing them tends to overwhelm me and then I get stuck and accomplish little. I find the key for my own productivity is to take things one at a time and savor each project as I create it. It is what works best for me.
> 
> I have seen others that have the ability to design countless projects in one fell swoop. They take one concept and apply it to a multitude of themes and before you know it there are a great number of similar projects with varying themes.
> 
> While this may be the way to a large amount of sales of items, for me it would be quite unsatisfying. I would quickly get bored with designing that way and I know for myself the quality that I work so hard to achieve would not be there. My heart just would not be in it.
> 
> The other day, I had a new customer order a single pattern from me. Soon after I sent the order, I received a note in my email from him. In the note he said how impressed he was at the details and information we offered along with the pattern. It made me very happy to know all the extra work we put into our patterns is noticed and appreciated. We couldn't ask for more.
> 
> We can't only measure our successes by dollars. I suppose we can measure it by anything we want, but I cannot be that way. I still look upon money as a small part of our lives, necessary for survival. And while having financial security is comforting to many, it certainly isn't the only thing that is important. I am old enough to have seen the destruction that living for money can cause. In my own life, there have been times when I have had more money and times when I have had less. I have seen that having more doesn't necessarily equate with happiness. In fact - some of the times I was most miserable was when my bank account was the fullest. Go figure.
> 
> Over the years, I have learned to live within a means that will be comfortable for me, yet allow me to not be dictated by financial goals alone. Many have suggested that I get a larger place with a shop or purchase a home with more room, but I honestly believe that with those larger purchases comes the pressure of paying for them and having to make more money. Perhaps I am lazy, but I just don't want that at this point in my life. I like the fact that by renting here, the responsibility of keeping up a house is low. That allows me time to spend much of each day concentrating on what I love to do best - create. Living in this way has also allowed me some small 'extravagances' such as the short trip we just returned from and some other nice things that we have. It is a good feeling to be able to have things guilt free and clear, and I don't mind working hard to get them. I realize that we are not like everyone else, and I respect that. This is just what works well for me.
> 
> Geeze! I don't know how I got to rambling on! I suppose my mind is wandering this morning. I watch so many struggle day to day to make ends meet or to work in jobs that they are so unhappy doing and I can honestly say that there isn't a day that goes by that I am not appreciative of my own job and situation. I just had to say.
> 
> So today will be another good day. It's raining now, but it is a quiet and gentle rain. I rather like it. I am excited about the new ideas and excited about getting the site updated and a newsletter out and as always, it will be a pleasure to see it come to be. There are good days ahead, and I look forward to each and every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Friday.
> 
> "The greatest of all gifts is the power to estimate things at their true worth" - François de la Rochefoucauld


I like autumn the best too. Winter is my second favorite season. I never mind the cold and feel like you can always put more layers on to get warm, but if you are too hot or it is too humid out, you are pretty much stuck. I take summer and spring as it comes though. (No other choice, I suppose!) I try to enjoy each day as it is. It is always nice to 'sense' the change of seasons approaching. While I have enjoyed this summer, I certainly look forward to the coming fall and winter. Hot chocolate for me too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding My 'Zen'*

I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.

I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.

I find that a bit ironic.

Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.

I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.

But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.

Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.

I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".

Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.

No wonder I feel odd.

It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?

I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.

There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"

But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.

So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.

Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.










Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown

I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


Hi Sheila,

Is the opposite of zen, nez?

If so, that's were I am. LOL

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


LOL, Lee! Believe me! I have plenty of 'nez' days! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


Ahhh yes Sheila. Sounds like you've found it. I think life "levels-out" sooner or later for us all. Even tho the waves get high in my ocean, I still get through em, and, I can't even swim..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


I don't mind getting wet either sometimes! It happens to us all! 










Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


Hi Sheila, As to what do you do when you finally catch the merry-go-round ring? You go after another ring and then another! Ride backwards to make it interesting!


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


I've found that it isn't the brain cells or the feelings. It's the heart that knows what is right. Sometimes it is very quiet, and I need to demand that it let me know what is right. Then it does.

Have a great day!


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


" Zen" is peace in your heart and harmony in your life…..how's that ? dont know if I saw that somewhere or just thought of it….if so I hope the author will forgive me for not giving him/her due credit…. and…..on the next project, wishing everyone a great day and be safe as always !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My 'Zen'*
> 
> I am in the final stages of 'organizational mode' today, and while that is very beneficial to me, it doesn't always make good reading. A I sit here this morning and try to come up with something interesting to write about, I am afraid it is one of those mornings where a juicy topic eludes me. Some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing many small and pesky tasks around the house here. I fine tuned the files and folders on my computer. I proof read my latest pattern that I am adding to the site today. I even got some sewing done. While all of these things are helpful and necessary to make my life run smoothly, when things progress the way they should, there isn't much to talk about it seems.
> 
> I find that a bit ironic.
> 
> Finding a good balance in my life has been something that I have been working toward for quite a while. Those of you who read here every day have seen the ups and downs that I have experienced from day to day as a designer and have followed me through the process. As recent as a couple of weeks ago, I was admittedly a bit frazzled, feeling quite overwhelmed at the many things in my life that were demanding my attention.
> 
> I talked about these things here, and I received advice from many as to how to get things back under control and manage things. When I mentioned that I was going to take a short holiday, many of you (my friends) cheered me on and wished me well, telling me how I deserved the time for myself. It seems that many of you knew that for me taking the time off was much more difficult than the work itself. It truly isn't in my nature.
> 
> But I did take some time, and by doing so it not only gave me the break that I so badly needed, but it also refreshed me and made me hungry for my work again. It certainly didn't take a long time for me to be away enough to miss it.
> 
> Now I am back however, and I feel rested and refreshed and I need to find a focus to kick me back into a higher gear again. The latter part of this week has been slow by my standards, and in mentioning this to Keith last night he replied something to the effect that 'we have it all.' In thinking about what he said, I do believe he is right. We have jobs that we love. We have a decent place to live and live within our means. We have good friends and family around us. We have each other. It is a state of living that most people spend their entire lives striving for.
> 
> I looked up the formal definition for the word "zen" this morning. While I knew vaguely what it meant, I wanted to see what the formal definition of the word was. We frequently hear about people "finding their zen" and I was curious to see if this was perhaps what I am experiencing. While there were many different definitions that were listed, one in particular stood out to me. It read as follows: "Complete and absolute peace".
> 
> Could it be that I have found my zen? I wonder. There has never been a time in my life that I have been so content or at peace with things. Of course there are some day to day issues that do and will arise, and I will deal with them as the come, but for at least this one moment in my life, I am at peace and I am content. Completely.
> 
> No wonder I feel odd.
> 
> It is to me like chasing the brass ring on a carousel and finally catching it. What do you do with it now that it is caught? You may look at it and admire it for a bit, but then what?
> 
> I am so used to channeling energy into solving problems and putting out small fires (and large ones too!) that now that there aren't any that are in my life at this moment, there is part of me that feels a bit lost. I am not complaining about this in the least, I am just making an observation.
> 
> There are those of you who may think that I am 'asking for it' simply by the fact that I am stating this out loud. One thing that I frequently say to Keith (who is not quite as optimistic as myself) is the phrase "from here on . . . it's smooth sailing!" He used to cringe at those words and say to me "why do you have to go and jinx things! It is like you are inviting trouble!"
> 
> But I don't feel that saying them invites trouble. I feel that it puts me on a path of optimism and hope and allows me to focus on all the positive things about any given situation. And that to me is a great asset to have and a key to being happy. I like being positive and I know for a fact that having a positive attitude helps me have a better day. It really does matter to me.
> 
> So now here I am in this 'good place' that I have been seeking. It seems that I have focused on positive things for so long that it has become quite a habit for me to do so - and a good one at that. I have caught my brass ring. But instead of just looking at it and admiring it, I want to use that energy that I have to focus in a new direction - creating. And that will be fun and exciting.
> 
> Whether or not I have 'found my zen' remains to be seen. I realize that living in our world is a kaleidoscopic chain of activity - continually changing with every second as energy flows from ourselves and others that interact with us. I don't for a second think that now that I feel I am in a good place, it will remain unchanged and stagnate there for long. But I will take these moments and enjoy them and use the positive things in my life to inspire and influence me and with any luck, the result will be an amazing burst of creativity. And I will enjoy each and every moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace. It does not mean to be in a place where there is no noise, trouble or hard work. It means to be in the midst of those things and still be clam in your heart. - Unknown
> 
> I wish you all a peaceful and productive day!


Hi, Erwin! I hope you and Edith are doing well! I so enjoyed the pictures you sent me a while back. Yes, setting new goals would be one thing to do after achieving them.

Ron - I like your version of "zen." As I said, I needed to look it up myself and there were a wide variety of interpretations available. It is good to feel peace in my heart. Believe me - it wasn't always like this. I am just trying to figure out what to do with this sense of 'calm' that I have now. Turning it into new projects seems like a great start.

I wish you both a wonderful evening! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Tying Up Loose Ends*

Yesterday I spent pretty much of the day getting the pattern ready for the site update, as well as doing the update itself and writing the newsletter. It still takes me a bit longer than it probably should to do the website things, but it did get done and I believe that it what is important. There are several things that I need to consider when doing an update, and even though Keith does much of the work and organization there, it still can be challenging for me at times.

I was also able to get everything backed up. Even with a fast drive, that does take me a bit of time. I don't always do an across the board backup, as sometimes I just back up pattern files along the way, but I was due to do a complete one and it did take a while. I realize that I can do other things on my computer while the information is transferring, but I don't like to be too busy, as I don't want to interfere with the process. Maybe I am just old school.

We decided to run an across the board sale on the site for a week. We don't do this often, but given the hot summer and the state of the economy, we thought that a little incentive for people to get some fresh pattern may inspire them to do some scrolling. While I do understand that the heat is a deterrent to many as far as working in the shop, sometimes it is nice to plan ahead and lining up projects could be part of the fun. We decided to offer 25% off everything on the site for the upcoming week. I think that is a substantial enough amount to make people feel like they are getting a good deal, as we try to keep the cost of our patterns reasonable anyway. This is traditionally a slow time of year for us anyway, and it will be interesting to see how the sale goes. (You can click HERE if you want to go to the site and check things out)

So today, I will do a bit more 'tweaking' on the site and begin to draw my next projects. I am trying to decide what direction to go first, as I have several different ideas. I am once again getting to the point where I miss being at the scroll saw, and hopefully in the next few days I will have something new to cut. I also want to try out my camera and do some more videos and see if there is a noticeable difference in the quality.

For those of you who are following the resurrected scroll saw class, I will be posting another lesson today. I hate to say but I completely forgot that I only posted the first video of this recent series up there, and while it is possible to go to my YouTube channel to see the rest, I wanted to have them all here in one place with the rest of the classes. I will be posting the remainder of them throughout the week, and then if there are any additional questions or comments it will be easy for others to follow along too.

So that will be all for today. It's funny - but even though I was thinking I was quite caught up, when listing all the loose ends that I need to tie up, I see that there is quite a substantial amount of things to keep me busy.










I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much of the day getting the pattern ready for the site update, as well as doing the update itself and writing the newsletter. It still takes me a bit longer than it probably should to do the website things, but it did get done and I believe that it what is important. There are several things that I need to consider when doing an update, and even though Keith does much of the work and organization there, it still can be challenging for me at times.
> 
> I was also able to get everything backed up. Even with a fast drive, that does take me a bit of time. I don't always do an across the board backup, as sometimes I just back up pattern files along the way, but I was due to do a complete one and it did take a while. I realize that I can do other things on my computer while the information is transferring, but I don't like to be too busy, as I don't want to interfere with the process. Maybe I am just old school.
> 
> We decided to run an across the board sale on the site for a week. We don't do this often, but given the hot summer and the state of the economy, we thought that a little incentive for people to get some fresh pattern may inspire them to do some scrolling. While I do understand that the heat is a deterrent to many as far as working in the shop, sometimes it is nice to plan ahead and lining up projects could be part of the fun. We decided to offer 25% off everything on the site for the upcoming week. I think that is a substantial enough amount to make people feel like they are getting a good deal, as we try to keep the cost of our patterns reasonable anyway. This is traditionally a slow time of year for us anyway, and it will be interesting to see how the sale goes. (You can click HERE if you want to go to the site and check things out)
> 
> So today, I will do a bit more 'tweaking' on the site and begin to draw my next projects. I am trying to decide what direction to go first, as I have several different ideas. I am once again getting to the point where I miss being at the scroll saw, and hopefully in the next few days I will have something new to cut. I also want to try out my camera and do some more videos and see if there is a noticeable difference in the quality.
> 
> For those of you who are following the resurrected scroll saw class, I will be posting another lesson today. I hate to say but I completely forgot that I only posted the first video of this recent series up there, and while it is possible to go to my YouTube channel to see the rest, I wanted to have them all here in one place with the rest of the classes. I will be posting the remainder of them throughout the week, and then if there are any additional questions or comments it will be easy for others to follow along too.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It's funny - but even though I was thinking I was quite caught up, when listing all the loose ends that I need to tie up, I see that there is quite a substantial amount of things to keep me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


Yes Sheila, it can be a bit quiet just now

A rainy day here and lots of folk on their

PC's. Sun comes out and the lines go all

silent.

Anyway Thembi our wee girl boxer is in her 63rd

day, so pups are imminent 

We even have a house sweepstake on the pup

count. LoL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tying Up Loose Ends*
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much of the day getting the pattern ready for the site update, as well as doing the update itself and writing the newsletter. It still takes me a bit longer than it probably should to do the website things, but it did get done and I believe that it what is important. There are several things that I need to consider when doing an update, and even though Keith does much of the work and organization there, it still can be challenging for me at times.
> 
> I was also able to get everything backed up. Even with a fast drive, that does take me a bit of time. I don't always do an across the board backup, as sometimes I just back up pattern files along the way, but I was due to do a complete one and it did take a while. I realize that I can do other things on my computer while the information is transferring, but I don't like to be too busy, as I don't want to interfere with the process. Maybe I am just old school.
> 
> We decided to run an across the board sale on the site for a week. We don't do this often, but given the hot summer and the state of the economy, we thought that a little incentive for people to get some fresh pattern may inspire them to do some scrolling. While I do understand that the heat is a deterrent to many as far as working in the shop, sometimes it is nice to plan ahead and lining up projects could be part of the fun. We decided to offer 25% off everything on the site for the upcoming week. I think that is a substantial enough amount to make people feel like they are getting a good deal, as we try to keep the cost of our patterns reasonable anyway. This is traditionally a slow time of year for us anyway, and it will be interesting to see how the sale goes. (You can click HERE if you want to go to the site and check things out)
> 
> So today, I will do a bit more 'tweaking' on the site and begin to draw my next projects. I am trying to decide what direction to go first, as I have several different ideas. I am once again getting to the point where I miss being at the scroll saw, and hopefully in the next few days I will have something new to cut. I also want to try out my camera and do some more videos and see if there is a noticeable difference in the quality.
> 
> For those of you who are following the resurrected scroll saw class, I will be posting another lesson today. I hate to say but I completely forgot that I only posted the first video of this recent series up there, and while it is possible to go to my YouTube channel to see the rest, I wanted to have them all here in one place with the rest of the classes. I will be posting the remainder of them throughout the week, and then if there are any additional questions or comments it will be easy for others to follow along too.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It's funny - but even though I was thinking I was quite caught up, when listing all the loose ends that I need to tie up, I see that there is quite a substantial amount of things to keep me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


That is exciting, Jaime! New puppies! What fun that will be! I hope all goes well and that she has a wonderfully healthy litter. I am sure that will bring some excitement to your household. 

I don't mind the slow times at all. It gives me a chance to catch up and fine tune everything so that when things are busy, everything is as it should be. This morning I discovered that I wasn't showing any of the videos I had made on my site. We must have somehow turned them off in a previous update. So I corrected that and I organized them a bit better and separated the painting videos from the finishing videos so people can find them easier. It is good to have the time to pick around like that.

I wish you a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*

Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!

I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.

I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.

Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.

But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.

So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.

The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.

As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.

While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.

With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.










I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.

I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'

This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!

Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


Being as busy as you are, you still find the time to stop and chat to all of us. No matter how busy you are, you seem to find the time to play and joke and keep us all informed. Thank you Sheila.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


Adding to John, you are always up to something else…. daily blog makes it more simple… you can remember what idea you have in that time. After certain time, another situation comes and you left the past. But what really inspire me about your personality in writing here… you have a lot of VARIETY that sometimes changes my mood. Today is a laughable day. Yesterday was full of energy catching what you had posted here. Long ones, short ones .. doesnt matter, what I look for are your ideas and those food for thought. Lastly, Thanks Sheila.. as you are now, you are part of LJ that feeds us with those knowledge giving blog.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


Thanks, John! I call it "job perks'! Honestly - it is hard to draw a line between 'customers' and 'friends' because so many of them are both or become both. But my customer list is a couple of thousand now and sometimes I get mixed up from one to another. I feel bad about that.

If I can't have fun with working, what is the point?  Thanks for the nice comment!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


Thank you so much, too Bert! (You were writing as I was responding above, I think!)

I must admit that for the reasons you mentioned, this writing has become quite an asset to myself, too. Not only do I get to 'visit' with my favorite people from all corners of the world every morning, but I also get to plan my day and write everything down. Somehow when we write out thoughts it makes them more of a commitment and we tend to follow through more often - especially when we do it in public.

I must admit, there were times when I was ready to poop out and do nothing, but I thought - "What would my blog readers think if I don't get it done?" I know you would in all probability understand, but overall, it is great motivation to get done what I set out to do. Even if it isn't 100% it is a lot more than if I didn't mention it.

Thanks for your friendship and thoughts too. You add a lot to my life also. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


We are on same time writing…but on the different situation… here is evening and yours morning just begun. .. have a nice Monday… My Monday just ended with rain all day and this time I am about to sleep and end the day. Good Luck and Take care.


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


naaaah, dont worry about it, no biggie !! if you think thats bad, I sometimes have to ck my ID to confirm who I am ! LOL ! have a great day !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Not Trying to be a Spammer! (Really!)*
> 
> Considering that I thought I was pretty much 'caught up' with things yesterday, I certainly was busy. It is a good thing that I didn't have a lot to do because as the day went by, I kept thinking of more and more odds and ends that I needed to work on. Besides that, I received a great response from the sale that I have currently on my website so that kept me hopping the rest of the day. I have to be honest though, and I really loved it!
> 
> I have the best customers in the world and I do love communicating with them and hearing from them. While I know I have the option of sending out the PDF patterns automatically if I look into it hard enough, I still prefer to send a little note with each order and do them manually. I realize this may not be the most efficient way to do business, but I like it and it keeps me connected with everyone a bit. I will keep doing it as long as I can.
> 
> I am pretty good about remembering returning customers, but with a customer list of a couple of thousand people, that isn't always easy to do. While I recognize name and things like that, I sometimes find it hard to connect all the information about everyone in my head. My head just isn't that big! But for the most part I do OK and even if I sometimes need to 'cheat' to refresh myself on what someone had previously ordered, it all works out in the end.
> 
> Besides writing emails, I posted my reindeer project up on the Lumberjocks site. I find that since I talk about my projects here in my blog, I often forget to put them in my gallery. I used to post them right when they were finished, but then I would receive many emails with people asking for the pattern and many times it just wasn't ready yet, or at the magazine and wouldn't be ready for months. I didn't like disappointing people, so I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't post the projects until the patterns were up on the site and ready. I think this is just good business.
> 
> But usually by then I am on to something else and I often would forget to do so and there would be several patterns piling up that needed to be added to my projects. Since I didn't want to overload things, I would put it on the back burner and tell myself I would do it later. Many times it never got done.
> 
> So with this new found organization that I have been going through, I wanted to post my Reindeer Games project right away. Since I just added the pattern to my website, I thought it would be a good thing so that people interested in making the ornaments would be able to get the pattern. Check one thing off the list.
> 
> The next thing that I needed to do was to post the next video in the resurrected scroll saw class here. I felt rather foolish because I began continuing the class right before I left for holiday and I posted the first video of the reindeer project. I didn't want to post all five at once, and even though they are here in the blog, I wanted them all in the class blog so that the people that followed there and didn't read here would be able to see them. Also, it made sense to have everything in one place for future reference, as sifting through 775 blog entries here is rather tedious.
> 
> As it happened, I posted the first part of the five videos and then went away and completely forgot about posting the subsequent entries. Completely. So I did that and also went over to my YouTube account and reference the class in all the descriptions of the videos.
> 
> While doing this, I discovered that none of the videos were even posted up on my site yet. I thought that I had done that too, and while there was a reference to them on the "Free Stuff" page, they were nowhere to be found. So I spent some time creating two sub pages for videos - one for the painting related videos and one for the scrolling related videos. It was also pretty foolish of me to take all the time to make the videos and not have them on my own site. Many times I have my own customers asking questions that are answered in the videos and now I can reference them right to that.
> 
> With all this posting and double posting though, I feel as if I am kind of spamming cyber space with my material. While it is all relevant information, it seems that there was quite a backlog of what I had produced and I had never really posted things where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't all feel that I am a spammer. I have so many people question these technique over and over, which is why I began doing the class and the videos in the first place. I figure it was much easier to show things than to try to write explanations each time I was asked. I think that people have a better understanding of it too.
> 
> I suppose my biggest crime was that I didn't post everything as I created it, and now I am making up for the backlog of information that I wanted to share. Hopefully though, I am pretty much caught up and I will make a pledge to myself to post things as they are created so this won't happen again. I have three more videos to post for the class, and I will post one each of the following days. Then all will be caught up and from that point on it should be 'smooooth sailing . . . !'
> 
> This has all been a learning experience for me too. I am thrilled that the business is doing OK and that despite everything that is going on in this world, it is growing. Needless to say I didn't get much drawing done yesterday. But today is a new day and a new week and I have lots of great ideas to work on. It will definitely be a fun and productive time!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone, and thanks again for all of your support!


You too Ron! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Seize the Day*

Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.

We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.

A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.

Oh how our minds can wander!

Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.

But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.

So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.

We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.

"Why not?" he asked.

"Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.

He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.

Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.

The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.

I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.

So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.

I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.

I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.

I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.

Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.

It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.

Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.

As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:

"Carpe diam."

In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.










I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.

I plan to make go more often.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Seize the Day*
> 
> Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.
> 
> We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.
> 
> A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.
> 
> Oh how our minds can wander!
> 
> Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.
> 
> But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.
> 
> We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.
> 
> "Why not?" he asked.
> 
> "Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.
> 
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.
> 
> Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.
> 
> The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.
> 
> I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.
> 
> So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.
> 
> I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.
> 
> I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.
> 
> I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.
> 
> Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.
> 
> It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.
> 
> Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.
> 
> As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:
> 
> "Carpe diam."
> 
> In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.
> 
> I plan to make go more often.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Amen. Well spoken


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Seize the Day*
> 
> Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.
> 
> We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.
> 
> A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.
> 
> Oh how our minds can wander!
> 
> Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.
> 
> But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.
> 
> We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.
> 
> "Why not?" he asked.
> 
> "Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.
> 
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.
> 
> Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.
> 
> The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.
> 
> I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.
> 
> So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.
> 
> I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.
> 
> I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.
> 
> I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.
> 
> Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.
> 
> It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.
> 
> Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.
> 
> As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:
> 
> "Carpe diam."
> 
> In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.
> 
> I plan to make go more often.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


I google earthed you and couldn't find the mill…it ain't on hwy 1 right??? Oh well, what really caught me was your resistance to cell phones, twice I have broke down in the middle of nowhere and the cell phone really helped…It got me the tow truck


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seize the Day*
> 
> Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.
> 
> We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.
> 
> A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.
> 
> Oh how our minds can wander!
> 
> Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.
> 
> But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.
> 
> We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.
> 
> "Why not?" he asked.
> 
> "Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.
> 
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.
> 
> Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.
> 
> The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.
> 
> I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.
> 
> So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.
> 
> I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.
> 
> I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.
> 
> I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.
> 
> Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.
> 
> It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.
> 
> Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.
> 
> As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:
> 
> "Carpe diam."
> 
> In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.
> 
> I plan to make go more often.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Thanks, Roger! 

Bob - I got the pic up on Google Earth and I don't know how to post it here. The mill isn't a public place or listed as a business, so I just had to know which road to follow to see it. I wanted to put the pic here, but I couldn't figure out how. There is no place to share the link, either. I can only email it to you directly.

As far as the cell phones go, I know what you mean. When we went on our recent trip, we borrowed Keith's Dad's phone in case there was trouble. But we find little need for it otherwise. There may be a day later on that I feel I need one, but I am going to try to avoid it as long as possible. Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Seize the Day*
> 
> Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.
> 
> We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.
> 
> A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.
> 
> Oh how our minds can wander!
> 
> Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.
> 
> But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.
> 
> We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.
> 
> "Why not?" he asked.
> 
> "Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.
> 
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.
> 
> Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.
> 
> The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.
> 
> I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.
> 
> So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.
> 
> I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.
> 
> I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.
> 
> I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.
> 
> Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.
> 
> It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.
> 
> Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.
> 
> As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:
> 
> "Carpe diam."
> 
> In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.
> 
> I plan to make go more often.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


interesting perspective you put out there, I liked it ! now as for me and my 'celly' , I have to have one ,since Im 85% deaf its hard for me to understand people on the phone,(even though I wear hearing aids), I have everyone text to me and I can carry on just like you 'normal' people..LOL..but I do understand why you refuse a cell phone….remember what we did before we had cell phones ?? we got along with life just fine,didnt we ? what cracks me up is seeing a pair of my nieces texting to each other and they are sitting together on their grandmothers couch !! hilarious !! what ever happened to plain ole 'talking ' ? I asked them that same question and they gave me a strange look…like….......... DUH ?


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Seize the Day*
> 
> Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.
> 
> We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.
> 
> A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.
> 
> Oh how our minds can wander!
> 
> Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.
> 
> But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.
> 
> We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.
> 
> "Why not?" he asked.
> 
> "Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.
> 
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.
> 
> Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.
> 
> The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.
> 
> I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.
> 
> So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.
> 
> I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.
> 
> I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.
> 
> I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.
> 
> Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.
> 
> It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.
> 
> Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.
> 
> As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:
> 
> "Carpe diam."
> 
> In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.
> 
> I plan to make go more often.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Hi:
The quiet time, just enjoy the great outdoors is very important has always help me sort things out. I have always took a break as they say (to smell the roses) and it has always helped. We have for many, many years taken weekends apart. For us it is great. Then we talk to each other about our separate time. 
I liked your video on making the Reindeer Christmas Ornaments. I thought you did a very well done and detailed how to do it show. You get 5 Stars.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seize the Day*
> 
> Like any other Monday, it was our day to go to the gym. After getting all of my usual stuff done here around the house, we headed out. The day was already beautiful by then, with the sun warm and the usual morning haziness nearly gone. We decided to put the top down on the car, and enjoy the morning air.
> 
> We drove past the mill down the street from us, and it was good to see it looking 'healthy' again. Last spring, during a storm, the old dam just gave way and crumbled under the weight of the rushing river. Since then, the river has been shallow and nearly dry, with the water never really rising above a couple of feet lest there was a significant amount of rain. This left the river bed looking shabby, as the dead trees and debris were left exposed. It looked more like a dumping ground than a river, and even though the debris was all natural, it wasn't pretty.
> 
> A month or so we began to see activity at the old mill. This made my heart happy, as it seemed that they were finally ready to begin repairs on the dam. Although the mill was a 'historic site' it was mostly abandoned. We would walk by it nearly every day on our winter walks and I would think how if I won the lottery or anything like that, I would like to turn it into a working mill again, but restored how it once had been. There was room on the property to build a shop, and it was fun to fantasize how we could do our scroll sawing from there, and perhaps have a little shop besides. Maybe even have a small cafe to serve coffee and biscuits - something that would encourage tourists to stop by and also preserve the area.
> 
> Oh how our minds can wander!
> 
> Seeing the progression of the repairs was exciting. Each time we passed, it seemed that it was closer to being done. After taking over a year to begin, we were wondering if they were even going to bother to fix it at all, and just eventually allow the mill to decay as they have done with so many others in the area.
> 
> But they worked quickly and the dam is finished and the river again is full. It makes a huge difference on the landscape of our little road, and it is no longer an eyesore. I will have to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> So on we drove to the gym. Usually as we passed over the hill, the air would be noticeably cooler. Even on the warmest days the ocean seemed to hold the temperatures at bay. But today was different. It was still warm as we drove along the sea, and I began to plan.
> 
> We did our usual workouts and stopped at the store for a few groceries. As we were putting the packages in the car, Keith mentioned something to me about heading to Yarmouth. "I can't" I said to him.
> 
> "Why not?" he asked.
> 
> "Because the beach is calling to me." I replied.
> 
> He looked at me as if I was crazy. But he knows me better. I then saw the look of dread on his face, as if he thought I would ask him to go with.
> 
> Keith doesn't share my love of the beach. He likes it alright, but he says he doesn't enjoy 'sitting there and doing nothing.' I suppose growing up near the ocean, he doesn't see it in the special way that I do. And that is OK.
> 
> The last thing that I want to do is to go there with someone that doesn't want to be there. We have all done that before, be it with our children or someone else. Having someone with who is only thinking of how long until we leave takes all of the fun out of it. And I didn't want that.
> 
> I am totally fine with Keith for not liking the beach. There are things he does that I don't like to do either. I don't begrudge him doing them without me and he does not begrudge my beach time either. It is a good chance for us to do some things on our own and considering the amount of time we spend together, it is very positive for both of us. It gives us some of that "me time" that we all need.
> 
> So I packed up my few things and I headed out. I took a pad of sketching paper and several pencils and a sharpener and I planned on doing some work. I don't know if I could have torn myself away but for the fact that I was in the drawing part of my work cycle. While I have come to doing most of my drawing on the computer, I thought it would be nice to try drawing the old fashioned way - with a pencil and paper - and see if I still knew how.
> 
> I arrived there around 1pm. I only knew this from the clock in the car. I don't wear a watch and I refuse to have a cell phone. I will hold out as long as I can on that one. When I am away, I want to be completely away. If something were to happen, I would certainly find out soon enough.
> 
> I spent the afternoon drawing and completed the layouts for three new projects. It was warm and peaceful and in between drawing, I observed people and families and children flying kites and I just relaxed. In the group over to the side of me, I could hear a woman talking to the rest of the group saying how way on the other end of the beach, there were rocks and caves that were beautiful. She said she took many pictures and it was worth seeing. While I wanted to venture over there, I didn't want to leave my stuff for that long, as the tide was out and the beach is very flat so it was massive. The caves she spoke of were quite a distance away.
> 
> I will plan to see them next time though, and not have so much equipment with me. Perhaps Keith will come with to explore them as he does enjoy that and it isn't 'just sitting.' We shall see.
> 
> Besides drawing, I did have a book with me and did some reading. I haven't read for pleasure in years, and Keith's mom had lent me several nice books that would be quick to read without too much thinking.
> 
> It was a perfect day. I once again thought how fortunate I am to have such a good life. Not only did I accomplish some things, but I had some quiet time too. Time to contemplate and time to relax.
> 
> Sometimes things just 'happen'. When I got up in the morning, I had no idea that I would have a trip to the beach. But last year, I only visited a total of one time, even though it is only a few minutes drive from my place. Somehow that seemed wrong. And here it is almost August and again, I have only been there one time.
> 
> As I was loading my groceries into the car in the parking lot of the store, a phrase came to mind:
> 
> "Carpe diam."
> 
> In this crazy life we all live, we need to take things as they come - even if they aren't on our schedules. For we never know what tomorrow will bring, and if we will have the opportunity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to go to the beach. Not only did I get some quality work done, but I also had some time for myself to relax and regroup. I believe in the saying "if you don't take care of yourself, you won't be good to anyone else." We need these times to feed our souls so that we are able to be the best we can be.
> 
> I plan to make go more often.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


I do see a need for cell phones on many levels. I just don't feel they are right for me right now in my life. I also find it difficult to understand why people have to text so much (especially when in social situations like restaurants or at parties or gatherings) I am afraid that some people don't see how rude it can be. I understand that it is becoming the norm though and there is nothing I can do about it. I will just have to learn to live with it I suppose.

Bigrock, our time away is good for us. We live together and work together and are both quite dedicated to our jobs. I do get up much earlier than Keith and the morning is my quite time to write and reflect. Keith stays up quite late (I usually turn in before midnight) and that is his quite time to do what he wants. It helps make it work for us.

These times away are necessary since neither of us are 'party' people and we both prefer our own quiet setting here than anywhere else. The old saying "How can I miss you if you don't leave" comes to mind sometimes and we both kind of smile when we mention that to each other. 

Everyone needs a balance of socialization and quiet time. As I said, I need it to recharge and take a short break from the constant that is my day to day. I think in the long run it does help to make a better relationship and a happier person.

Thanks for the comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Snowmen on the Beach*

I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.

It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.

Below is a picture of part of one of them:










Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though. 

An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.

So here are the photographs of the mill.

On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.










The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.










And the final picture of the mill:










It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.

I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.










Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowmen on the Beach*
> 
> I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.
> 
> It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.
> 
> Below is a picture of part of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though.
> 
> An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.
> 
> So here are the photographs of the mill.
> 
> On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final picture of the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.
> 
> I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Hi Sheila;

It's nice to see places like that being restored. It's specially important in this economy. Kind of leads people to begin hoping their own situations will soon be restored as well.

Nice photo.

Lee


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowmen on the Beach*
> 
> I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.
> 
> It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.
> 
> Below is a picture of part of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though.
> 
> An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.
> 
> So here are the photographs of the mill.
> 
> On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final picture of the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.
> 
> I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Sheila, which mill is this?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowmen on the Beach*
> 
> I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.
> 
> It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.
> 
> Below is a picture of part of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though.
> 
> An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.
> 
> So here are the photographs of the mill.
> 
> On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final picture of the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.
> 
> I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I feel the same way, Lee. I am so happy that it was done. We were afraid that they would just tear it down. It will be interesting to see what comes of it next.

Pat - it is the Bangor Mill in Bangor, Nova Scotia (NOT Maine!) right outside of Meteghan. I only say it that way because when I mention that I am from Bangor, even many of the Nova Scotians that grew up near here say "Oh, Maine!" Sheesh! 

Thanks for the comments.

Sheila


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowmen on the Beach*
> 
> I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.
> 
> It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.
> 
> Below is a picture of part of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though.
> 
> An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.
> 
> So here are the photographs of the mill.
> 
> On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final picture of the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.
> 
> I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


It looks like some great work is going into the project to restore it.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowmen on the Beach*
> 
> I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.
> 
> It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.
> 
> Below is a picture of part of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though.
> 
> An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.
> 
> So here are the photographs of the mill.
> 
> On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final picture of the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.
> 
> I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Very nice. Tis a good thing.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowmen on the Beach*
> 
> I am going to start out by talking about the new designs I have been working on. As they are evolving into reality, they are becoming more interesting and fun. One of the single ideas that I had seems to be evolving into several different possibilities, like the branches of a tree growing from the trunk. It is rather exciting because these concepts can be applied to several others I have been thinking about, creating a whole new range of patterns. that really makes it fun.
> 
> It all began with a little snowman I drew the other day on the beach. While I was listening to the waves gently washing against the sandy shore, and the sun was shining down on me as I lay on my blanket, I had the idea to draw a snowman. And then another. And another. Soon, I had a little army of six snowmen looking back at me in the bright sun and I had some really 'cool' thoughts as to how I wanted to use him.
> 
> Below is a picture of part of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he may look a little plain now, but I have some nice plans for him (and also his buddies!) I plan on using him not only in some nice scroll sawing plans, but in some tole painting projects, too. I can barely wait to start cutting and getting going on them. It feels good to be so excited about work! You will just have to hang around and see what I come up with though.
> 
> An another subject, I went past the mill yesterday and took some pictures for those of you who wanted to see it. We had another perfect day here weather wise and I must admit, after hearing how many of you around the globe are either roasting or drowning, I feel very fortunate being where I am. We have had many sunny days, and some nice functional rain in between. Last night it rained and it is still a bit overcast and breezy today, but it is very welcome and the grasses are green and lush. It has been the perfect mix of sun and rain and while it has been warm, it hasn't really reached hot except a couple of days. Even then, when the sun sets the temperatures drop to a comfortable level. As I said - we are very fortunate.
> 
> So here are the photographs of the mill.
> 
> On the first picture, you can see that the river is now being held to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture gives you a better idea of the structure itself. The entire right side (close to the mill) was blown out in a storm early last year. This resulted in the river behind it being almost dry most of the year, with all the debris being exposed. Not only was it ugly, but it was quite depressing to see all the dead trees and branches left from the mill further up the river. With the economy the way it is, I can understand that the federal monies were probably not as available to repair it, and I was starting to wonder if they would even bother. I can't tell you how happy it made me to see them working on it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final picture of the mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still looks quite picturesque. I don't know if they are going to do additional aesthetic work on the structure to match the new side to the old side, but it is a definite improvement and even if they leave it as it is, I'll take it. Already, the dry trees have floated to the surface when the water lever went up and they were able to harvest them and remove them from the river. It looks nice again, and hopefully by next year the mill itself will be open for the tourists.
> 
> I had more to talk about, as we made a quick trip to Yarmouth last night to get some necessities. But I will save that for another day. I do want to share a picture of the sunset as we rode home. I didn't retouch the pictures at all - the new camera captured the beauty and colors just as we saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Hi Sheila,
Snowman as a Christmas character will create a lot of variation. For an idea… a mistletoe come into my mind. A red and green contrast and a yellow highlight for branch.. an overlay will do. Maybe you've already done this before. I just like to jot down what comes in my mind in my early morning vision when it is not yet tired. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Uncharted Territory*

I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.

I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.

I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.

I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'

Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:










It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)

These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.

While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.

But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.

I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.

So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.

I hope you enjoy them.










Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Sheila they are *GREAT*

They have so many possibilities.

You are sooo clever.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


It may be Autumn where you are at however it will be 107 degrees here in Texas today.

Anyway, as I am now OFFICALLY retired I do somne cutting this morning (till about noon) then deliver some items to the new mall craft store that I just signed up.

Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thank you for your kindness Jaime! I think the longer I do this (design) the more I find that following my heart is the way to go. I spent many years trying to second guess what people would like, but I find my best designs are those that came from inside of me and weren't created for any reason besides I wanted to do them. 

Jerrell - it is still warm here during the day, and somewhat warm at night. But there is a different feeling in the air that I can't quite explain that tells me that cooler days are not far ahead. I so feel your pain with the hot temperatures! I just don't like it hot at all and prefer snow to heat any day.

Good luck with your new venue at the craft mall. Your work is really nice, and I think it is only a matter of you finding the right audience for it and developing your following. I am watching your blog on it and wishing you all the best. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Hi Sheila,
Those snowmen are a great idea! Can't wait to see what else you come up with. keep up the great work.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Seein all those snowmen makes me think it isn't that hot outside..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thanks, Rick!  
And Roger - Mind over matter! It seemed odd drawing snowman while laying on the beach. But hey! What can I say? I live in a time warp!

Thank you both!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Loved the Mill pictures

Been on Puppy duty 7 pups

So I've just been browsing in high speed


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Hi Sheila;

"word art"? That's a new one to me, but I like it.

I do like the free standing arrangement you did there. Very creative.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Sure, Lee! All those "Live, Laugh, Love" signs and stuff. People like that a lot. There seems to be a lot of those types of things used for home dec lately (at least I see a lot of it in shops and stuff) Those types of projects are really easy to make on the scroll saw, because they are cut from wood that isn't too thick and you can get rather detailed lettering.

Anyway . . . we will see how these go over. They were quick and fun and hopefully other think they are cute, too.

Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


These are some cute little guys! You are great!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Uncharted Territory*
> 
> I awoke early this morning (even early for me!) I suppose that I was anxious to begin the day. It was still dark out, which is unusual these days, as most of the time by the time I get up the sun is already beginning to illuminate the morning sky. I can feel the days getting shorter though, and I know that it won't be long before I will be writing here in the dark in the mornings. Autumn is certainly on its way.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Not only was I able to finish my drawings on the computer of the new project that I am doing, but I also managed to cut it out completely. I am very pleased with it. While it is simple, it is cheerful and fun and I have many different versions that I am going to make it in which will appeal (hopefully!) to many different people.
> 
> I like projects like that. I like when I have one idea and can apply the design to many different formats. While some things I make don't fall into that criteria, many of them do and I sometimes don't take the time to fully develop all the different aspects of the designs that I can. But this time I think I will explore at least a couple of them, and see what the response will be.
> 
> I finished my cutting around 8pm last night, so what you will see today is just the basic cut pieces. I didn't even sand anything yet, as I want to sand them outside with the orbital sander and besides being dark, it had drizzled off and on the entire day so it was quite damp outside. Besides, I had started my day quite early and I just wanted to take an easy night and spend the last couple of hours putzing around. So what you see here is not by any means 'finished.'
> 
> Below is what I decided to do with my snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 'word art' has become increasingly popular, and so have those little blocks of letters which spell different seasonal phrases. I like the block idea because instead of a sign, you can arrange them a bit and have the flexibility to make them fit into any spaces that you may have available. You can even make some little vignettes by adding pieces to the set, such as trees and so forth and they will look nice either on a shelf, mantle or cabinet. But square blocks can be boring and I thought that giving them cute little shapes would be more appealing, and I haven't really seen it done before (although I am certain it must have been!)
> 
> These pieces are about 5/8" thick and stand on their own, but there is also the possibility of cutting them from thin stock and arranging them in a wreath or on a garland or even use them as ornaments. You can see where I am going here, and the sky is the limit to the possibilities.
> 
> While I am not the best cartoonist around, I find that I am getting a bit better at it. Most of my drawings I devise from realistic subject matter - be it in person or through photographs - and only in the last couple of years have I dedicated myself to learning how to draw in a non-realistic style. That is something that may seem easy to most of you, but for me it was very difficult. After many years of drawing only with a reference, and trying to capture every detail, this 'drawing out of my head' idea was quite a stretch for me. I was afraid that I didn't have enough 'imagination' to pull it off. As I sat on the beach the other day, looking at the blank pad of paper in front of me I felt quite intimidated. There was no computer filled with pictures and photos for me to reference and I felt like I was on a high wire without a safety net walking over Niagara Falls. It was quite unsettling.
> 
> But the atmosphere helped and I just started sketching. It was a good thing that I brought a separate eraser with me, as I would have used every last bit of the one on the end of the pencil, but I finally started making something that didn't look hideous and actually evolved into something rather 'cute.' It was a step in the right direction and the first one on a new path for me that I will definitely follow.
> 
> I am sure that over time I will begin to develop my own 'style' and find a comfortable place with this type of drawing. I had done some simple cartoon type drawing before when I created my "See Creature Eyeglass Holders" and those were well received. For the most part however, this is an area that I have not really explored yet. But for now, I think I had a decent start. At least good enough to keep on pursuing this.
> 
> So the day was good. And I am up and anxious to continue on with this project in the several forms that I envision it. There is much to do today and I want to get right at it as soon as I can.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


ahh yes…frosty the snowmen are on there way back, cut little guys…i wonder if we will have a winter this year.,...are there any forecasts…....keep on cutting, and when it comes to artistic abilities…i never question yours…full confidence….im taking a rest day, my shots might be wearing off, not a good time for that, as im at the tail end of time making this bed with this young man…yikes…......keep on cutting girl….......


----------



## scrollgirl

*Timing Is Everything*

Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.

There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.

I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.

I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.

I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.

But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.

I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.

Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.

The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)

While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.










It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.

I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.

I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.

I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.

I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.

When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.

She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"

My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."

When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.

I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.

You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.

I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.

It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.

So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Ah, the daily grind on the piece work merry- go- round!! How I miss those days---NOT. Spent 35 years on that treadmill when I was working in manufacturing. Don't miss those days at all. Always hated it when "they" sent the time study guy down to reset the piece rates. Now I am just treading water waiting for for the right time to retire and do what I want-scroll work.
Rick


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Due to reasons, like the clock, is just one of a myriad of reasons why I do not go to Timmy's or Wendy's, or McDonalds or many of the other fast food restaurants and Big Box stores for products. I am more than happy to pay a bit more for my food or produce or products, in a more laid back, friendlier atmosphere. The world is to fast paced as it is, to force others to be more stressed and fast paced for MY comfort, which I can do myself at home.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Hi, Rick and John:
It IS sickening to see how most employees in any type of chain stores or production facilities are treated. I know it is 'just the way of the world' but it is horrible nonetheless. We also prefer smaller restaurants and family owned establishments - even if it costs a bit more. It sure makes me come home and be even more grateful that I am able to survive doing what I do. No kidding. I say it often, but there isn't a day that goes by that I don't appreciate that I am able to hang on here and be self-employed. In some ways I work all the time. In most ways I don't consider it "work" at all.

Thanks for your thoughts! You both have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


that is so sad, i didnt know that those places did that, no wonder the turn over is high in those places, how sad, who could ever survive in a place like that…not i…...i would rather live in a card board box and dumpster dive at some food place then work for a clock…....how sad, to think these older folks are trying to make a bit extra so they can make it, and they have to work under conditions like that…....well it sure is a sign of the times….....well i really did enjoy your video yesterday, thanks for taking the time to do it…you both have a great weekend…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


You and me both Grizz! I would not do well at all in that type of environment. If a boss ever waived numbers like that in my face, I would in all likelihood tell him where he could stick them and be out of a job. I shudder to think of the moral of the people working in that place. There are lots of elderly people working there too. Like you said - trying to make ends meet. How demoralizing!

I suppose it all goes with this crumbling world economy. People are glad to work any jobs. We just got back from the store and in our pharmacy store they had these shoes called "Fitflops" They were plastic-y shoes that said 'Made in China' right on the bottom of them and the looked like they used about $2 worth of plastic and the median price for the SANDALS was around $80!!! The ones with the $1 worth of rhinestones were $118! Being made in China, you know that the workers made about $3 a day in the factory. How INSANE is that???? The link to them is here:

http://www.fitflop.co.uk/VIEW-ALL-SALE/all_sale,en_GB,sc.html

I just don't understand this world some times.  How are people supposed to live??

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


That is very messed up. And that is why our economy is what it is. Coming from the automotive side o things, way back in the '70's and '80's when the big gas crunch hit, and everyone started buy those foreign cars, etc.. Sorry, I don't wanna git on this topic.
Thnx for sharin it tho. Like I said at the beginning: That is messed up. I wanted to say a very bad explitive, but, I think I did good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


You are very correct, Roger. "Messed Up" is exactly what it is. I found a contact email address for the corporate offices at Tim Horton's and I am in the process of writing a letter. Will it do any good? I doubt it. But at least I can give it the old college try. If no one says anything, nothing will ever change. It may not be much, but I can't sit by and not say anything. Thanks for your comment.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Unfortunately, people are expendable items in the business world ;-(

Several years ago I had a small job in a hospital. I had to pas though surgery every morning to get to the mechanical room. The orderlies were making things ready for the day' surgery and doctors to arrive. Of course, they would be left with the mess when it was over. I really admired those guys. Come to work at such a mundane, nasty job every day, day after day for low wages.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Timing Is Everything*
> 
> Sometimes the best thing you can do for a project is nothing. But that can also be the most difficult part of the process when you are anxious to see the outcome, or are on a schedule to get it finished.
> 
> There have been many times when I have been guilty of rushing through something that I am making for one reason or another and I come to regret it. But as I get older (and supposedly wiser) and have more experience, I find that rushing through part of the process to finish is more often than not more costly in time than doing it the right way in the first place. And that is without even considering the quality of the outcome.
> 
> I am so pleased that so many of you liked my new winter snowman project yesterday. I received many nice comments from all of the places that I post this blog and it really made me feel like I am doing something right. Sometimes I find that I like an idea, but it doesn't really appeal to the masses. That's OK for some things, as I enjoy doing things for myself and I am rarely accused of being a mainstream thinker, but with project such as this, which are intended to be something that I want to market, acceptance is a large part of the equation. (After all, a girl needs to make a living!) It really makes me happy that doing something that I love making so much is something that others like too. I am encouraged.
> 
> I wanted to have the next stage ready to show you today, but that isn't really possible. Yesterday's preview was just that - a raw shot of the snowmen fresh off of the saw. They weren't even sanded properly, let alone finished as they should be. They were by no means a completed project and while they did look "OK", I knew that I could take them to a much higher level with the finishing process.
> 
> I sanded them and oiled them yesterday. By 'oiled' I mean I dipped them in a mineral oil bath and they were left to dry over night. I plan to finish them both with clear spray shellac and also with some acrylic stains as I have been doing with my other projects to give them a bit of color. I think both versions will be attractive and since I can't decide on which I like best, I will once again do both and offer the pattern that way to my customers.
> 
> But in order to be able to do that properly, I needed to do the hardest part of the project - wait. If I didn't allow the oil to absorb into the maple at least overnight, there would have been some issues in applying the acrylic stain as well as the spray finish. So I did other things.
> 
> I cut a set of the same figures ( just the perimeters) which I intend to use as a painting pattern. I think the designs are cute enough and that painters will enjoy them as well as the wood cutters. Besides, I have been saying that I have the urge to paint so what better opportunity is there than to turn these into a painting project? It will be a fun twist on the design and I am anxious to see it come out. So I have much to do today.
> 
> Since that is all that I have to say about that at this time, I thought I would bring up another subject that I have been thinking about the past day or so that kind of bugged me. It would be interesting to hear others' perspectives on it and figure out if it 'is just me' that it bothers.
> 
> The other night, we went to Yarmouth to do some errands. It was near dinner time, so we made a quick stop to the local Wendy's/Tim Horton's for a bite to eat. (Tim's is much like a Starbuck's. While they have coffee and donuts, they also have some sandwiches, too.)
> 
> While we were over on the Wendy's side eating, I noticed a digital clock counting on the far wall at Tim's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caught my attention, because it wasn't counting the hours, but it kept resetting to zero and then counting the seconds. The first 10 seconds, the light was green. Then from 11 on it turned to red. Then when it got to 20 it started flashing as it counted. It was as if the clock had a life of its own and was yelling louder and louder for attention as it counted.
> 
> I watched this throughout the time I ate, trying to figure out from across the room what it was counting. At one point it reached as far as 348 and I thought that maybe it was just a fancy kind of time piece and nothing more. But as I continued to watch it, it again kept going back to zero. Sometimes reaching 28. Sometimes 35. One time it only reached 11 and then reset.
> 
> I found myself cheering for the clock and seeing how quickly it would change back to zero. And then I realized I was sucked in.
> 
> I kept mentioning this to Keith, as the clock was behind him and I certainly was getting on his nerves reporting the 'score' throughout the time we were eating. I was trying not to be rude to him, but it somehow fascinated me and I couldn't figure out what it was counting. I had to ask.
> 
> I hadn't purchased a beverage with my dinner anyway, so I decided to go get one over at Tim's. In the process, I would casually ask what the clock was for. I am sure that Keith was happy that he was all the way across the place, as he didn't want me to go ask, but I somehow needed to know what that clock was for.
> 
> When I bought my coffee, the lady was very sweet. She was a bit older than me, and could have been my mom. She was pleasant, but was running around at quite a pace, and working really hard doing things. She mentioned my 'accent' as many here do to create casual conversation and since no one was behind me for the moment, I took the opportunity to ask her what the clock was for.
> 
> She said "they time the drive through orders, and they grade us on them." My worst fears had come true. "You should see it in the morning" she said. "If we don't get those orders out fast enough, we sure hear about it!"
> 
> My heart sank. I thought "what a ********************ty place to work."
> 
> When I went back to the table and told Keith about it, he said he figured as much. While they didn't actually 'clock' him when he worked in the fish plant, they certainly kept track and speed was definitely a defining factor. Production rate was paramount and put above all else.
> 
> I must admit it rather depressed me. Here this nice older woman was running her tail off serving coffee and some suit is reading that stupid clock and tallying her numbers and little or no consideration is given to the quality of service that she offered. If she doesn't work fast enough, they had hard and clear numbers which enabled them to crack the whip harder at the threat of losing her job. Never mind the pleasantries. Never mind the smile. Is this what our world is coming to? And she is probably making minimum wage or near minimum wage, to boot.
> 
> You know, we walked out of there with a renewed sense of knowing how fortunate we are. Keith and I kidded and said we should install a 'digital counter' on our wall to see how quickly we can produce patterns. Both of us tend to get sidetracked sometimes. Most times it is with work related stuff like looking into new computer equipment or getting on the phone with a customer who has a question and becoming friends with them because they tell you all about their families or the organizations they are scrolling or painting the items for and we have an actual conversation. I can imagine that the woman at Tim's doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I have heard that Wal-Mart does the same thing. I had a friend in Digby who was an incredible opera singer. His voice was like magic and he performed at places around town on occasion. But times being what they were, he needed to get a job at the local Wal-Mart to support his family. He told of how everything they do is timed, and if "x" amount of stock isn't moved, stacked, shelved in the given time, it would show on their record. It didn't consider whether the person doing the work was a 22 year old college student or a 68 year old person who couldn't quite survive on their retirement package. It was just a cold, indifferent figure that some corporate suit came up with.
> 
> It certainly is difficult sometimes to understand. I know I live on my own Pink Cloud and that everyone isn't always able to do that, but here on my cloud, I am the boss and we don't have rules like that. And we never will.
> 
> So I let my snowmen sit for the night and rest. It was more than the lady at Tim's could do, I am afraid. This morning I looked at them and they looked good and ready to go. I will be working on them today and if all goes well, they will be finished to show you tomorrow. If they take a bit longer, then so be it. At least I know they will be done correctly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Like I said, Bob. It really makes me appreciate what I have going here. So many people have it so bad. It is a sad state the world is in.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Is It Winter Yet???*

My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.

So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!

I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.

That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.

But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!

Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:










I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!

The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:










Don't they look happy?










I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.

I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.










I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)

So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.

I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


I sure like watchin your projects come to life. These guys are really cool.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Shelia; having spent the last 35 years in Retail (no more - now retired) SERVICE is the only thing you have to offer. Each time I have asked for something it has been delivered and on time and of quality. That is SERVICE and for that I thank you guys and keep coming back.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Great snowmen and wonderful idea, I actually prefer the heat, with shorts and wicking t shirt it feels good to
get out and sweat, just so long as it does not rust my tools. It is staying in the low 90's here, and I should
have my new back deck finished this next week if all goes as planned, if not there is always manana. I also
still have all my winter gear, nothing like going elk hunting or cross country sking at 30 below zero and not having to fight the crowds. The way the weather is going I do not think we will even see 10 below zero this
year.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Hi Sheila,

They look great.

I have to ask…I've been trying to keep my mouth shut since you started on these, but I just can't do it.

Do you know the difference between snowmen and and snowwomen?

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


You will have to post pictures of your deck Gus. I would love to see it finished.  That cold weather is invigorating to me too. I love them!

Lee - (I am almost afraid to ask!)-Go ahead and enlighten me! What is the difference between snowmen and snowwomen?

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


With the exception of just over a week in July its been winter (well late autumn) here for a while now. So the snowmen seem very seasonal!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Sheila you have cracked it, they are wonderful

The crackled look good at each stage

The set could involve all levels of skills and it would be

a fun project with the grand kids

You are getting me sooooo close, they don't put me

off as they are all smiling. 

Are these on the site yet?

I fancy trying some Pyrography on them ??

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Martyn - I'll take late fall anyday! It is my favorite time of the year actually. Although this year I seem to be going with the flow more. (Besides - I have no choice!)

Jaime - Pyrography would be great on them. I noticed that pyrography has become more and more popular. I had purchased an iron (is that what you call it?) years ago and I still need to give it a go. Oh! Will I EVER find the time???

The patterns should be on the site in a couple of days. I have to write the packets yet and finish the painting of the other five snowmen today. Then write the instructions.  (Then what am I doing here on the computer, you may ask????)

I will let you know as soon as they are ready. I am so glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Thankfully I learn something new everytime I read your blogs..they are soooo helpful..oiling before clearing ? I had always "assumed" it would create an adverse effect…kinda like what lacquer did with enamel in the old days…or is it enamel with lacquer, LOL ! hmmmm….enuff with my wonderful memory, haha,thats why I have post-its all over the place, haha..seriously very nice work, I am going to try this on another project thats still in my mind yet to be put to the scroll-saw…


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Snow balls


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Sheila Sheila Sheila…You know, I think the color added to the plain wood makes them look SO MUCH BETTER. And you know me, I never paint! But, I think I will try it on these.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Winter Yet???*
> 
> My goodness it has been a hot summer! While it is slightly warmer than normal here in Nova Scotia, in reading posts from my friends all over the USA, it has been brutal. Summer, as many of you know is not my favorite season. I still maintain that I would rather 'bundle up' to get comfortable than to be nearly naked and still hot. Those of you who look at me with disdain when I express my love of winter need to remember these horridly hot days you are going through now before you mock me and my opinion. In many ways, the heat can be just as debilitating as the cold.
> 
> So what have I been doing on these hot summer days up here in Canada? Making snowmen, of course!
> 
> I came up with this idea on Monday when I was laying on the beach, roasting in the hot sun and dreaming of winter. It has been fun to plan this week and watch my idea evolve into not one, but several different projects for two different mediums - the woodworkers and the painters. And while some projects that appeal to both groups can be packaged in one pattern, I think that this one should be separated into two. Otherwise I am going to be over-cluttering each pattern with too much information and make it much more complicated than necessary. So two it is.
> 
> That doesn't mean however that there aren't going to be some options for the scrollers to try. While I am not going to put the detailed painting instructions in the scrolled pattern, I am going to offer the staining instructions. I feel that this no-muss-no-fuss method of adding color is something that would be fun and add a nice option for those who "hate to paint" in case they want to give it a try. I have shown this method before, and I have received very positive feedback on it from many woodworkers who have never attempted painting. So I will keep adding the instructions in to the pattern in hopes of encouraging people to give it a try.
> 
> But for the woodworker 'purists' who choose to leave the pieces natural, I think they look cute too. Hopefully everyone will be happy!
> 
> Here is the version of just oiled with mineral oil. (Of course you can just spray them with a clear coat of finish if you like. I haven't sprayed my pieces yet because I didn't want the reflection to interfere with the photography. The spray versions will have slightly more sheen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the warm and rich color the mineral oil gives the maple. They really look nice!
> 
> The next version is the set I stained using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and Acrylic Paint. In doing this, I only used four colors and staining the entire set only took a short time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will make a fine project for the woodworker who doesn't want to paint, colored or not. if they don't want to do these as stand up figures, they could easily be cut (or stack cut for those who want several sets) of thin plywood and used as refrigerator magnets. Think of how cute they would be on the refrigerator. I am seriously thinking that I will include the entire alphabet in the set so that people can spell their own phrases (like "chill out!") or names with them. It would be easy and make the pattern even better.
> 
> I am now in the process of doing the second version which will be geared to my painting followers. I decided that I would use a painting medium to make the paint 'crackle' and look old. (the product I used is called Weathered Wood and it is by DecoArt) It will give it that old look and add some character to the snowmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only going to give you a preview of that now, as I am not finished with the set yet. I'll be working on that today, and I am thinking that showing the process of using the crackle medium correctly will be a great opportunity for me to do a video and try the new camera out. (By the way, the Sony Cybershot DSC-WX50 camera I just got is doing a wonderful job with the still shots. Lots of good features that are improvements of my older Cybershot camera. I will talk about that later on, if you want a review on a good camera under $200.)
> 
> So that is all I am going to show today. I have been incredibly busy with doing these and managing the web site. We are in the final two days of our sale we are running on the site. For those of you who have not heard, we are offering 25% off your entire order (excluding pens) until Sunday night at midnight. We don't do this often at all, but with the heat that everyone has had, I wanted to do something to encourage people to plan ahead and get into their shop when it cools down. I am so happy with the response from everyone, as I think we may have had the busiest day ever on the site. I think it is a great deal, as it also includes the sets, which already gave a substantial savings. One customer purchased all of the forest leaves and little leaves patterns (over 80 patterns) and saved a huge amount over the regular price. You all know I don't usually advertise here, but it is a great time to stock up on your holiday patterns, as we don't know when we will be doing anything like this again.
> 
> I sure do appreciate all the support from everyone. Friends, customers, and just people stopping by to say 'hi' or give a suggestion. I am really proud of our business and our service and I am happy to hear that our customers appreciate how hard we work to make things nice for everyone.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday, and hope you are thinking 'cool' thoughts. Have a great day!


Thank you Ron! I am so glad you like them. 
LOL Lee! I should have thought of that! 

And Leldon - FOUR colors!!!!! Just FOUR!!!! You can do it! I KNOW you can! You could even add clear SPARKLES on them to make they look more Snow-y! (You know how HARD it is for me to not grab my bottle of sparkles and put a layer on them????) I still may do it! LOL

I am working on the other "real painted" ones now and that crackle stuff is a riot! I am going to do a video on it so you all can see how cool it is!

Too much fun is being had today, folks! Just too much fun! . . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cracking Up*

Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.

Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'

I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.

I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.

I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.

My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)

But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.










While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.

For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!










I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!










I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:










But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'

I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(

While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!

So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????

But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade! 

While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.

So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Sheila…Those look great!!!

Nice job.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Just way kool. I'm sure my brain looks a little like this crackle paint… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thanks, Lee! And Roger - mine is like that all the time! I was really kind of sad when I looked at them all in a row and they were goofed up! What a dummy I am!! I had them in order too so they would be the right color. I must have got distracted for a second and wasn't thinking.

Oh well, what can I say? 

I am glad you like them. I think it is pretty cool stuff too! I want to crackle everything now! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Sheila they look well balanced snow-folk

The crackle is great

Is it a dark blue first coat?

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Yes, Jamie - you paint the base dark (the crackle has to go over a base coat so it seals the wood and doesn't absorb into it) then you apply the crackle medium (kind of clear and jelly like) Let that dry. And then QUICKLY apply a THICK coat of paint on the top. This is the part that I will show in the video that was most interesting. Even though the medium was dry, it had some sort of chemical reaction with the paint and immediately bonded to it and cracked it. I usually paint in very thin coats and I found that doing this it dried instantly and you could see through too much to the dark background. Trying to work the paint or adding addition paint after the first layer made somewhat of a mess. You had to go thick and fast and then leave it be. It dried within minutes and looked great once I got the hang of it. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thanks Sheila,

good that your going to do a tutorial

I think that it is a technique that has

many applications,

When Tole painting was in vogue back

in the 70's there was a spray that went

over the completed project. I suspect it

was not very healthy though.  Easy though.

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Did the spray crackle it when it was done???

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Yes, it was great but with a terrible Smell.

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


It probably had some heavy-duty crap in it to make it crack! This is all water based and no odor. It may be a bit more of a process, but it is clean and once you get the hang of it, it works well, as you can see. 

Sheila


----------



## turtlepan

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Has anyone ever discovered what the best thing was before sliced bread?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


A knife??


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Hi Sheila,
The only one I don't like in my projects are cracked wood especially the glue line. This time you changed my likeness again. I love the contrast of crack and the underside background. Is this stainable? I think it is using either waterbased (latex) or oil based tinting color. Well time for me to do a little look on my scrapwood for those crackling effect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rwallace

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Interesting & great effects with the work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cracking Up*
> 
> Well, I will start out this morning by saying that I think I am 'cracking up.' Maybe it's because I have been using this crackle paint on my new snowmen, or maybe it is just me, but I am certainly not thinking the way I should be.
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. Besides another heavy day of traffic from the site (thank you everyone!) I spent the day painting the little snowmen pieces for the next pattern packet. As I showed yesterday, I am using a product that is new to me called 'Weathered Wood' by DecoArt. I think it is really cool and makes the snowmen look quite interesting because it makes the paint look 'crackled.'
> 
> I will begin by saying that I realize that there are many types of crackle paint that are available on the market. DecoArt alone has a couple of different types. I found it to be quite confusing as to which type would be best suited for this project that I was working on and I wasn't sure which one I would use to get the effect that I wanted.
> 
> I began my quest for information the way I usually do - I 'googled it' and searched for some instructions on using DecoArt crackle. I had just received a product from them called "DecoArt 1 Step Crackle" but the instructions were quite vague. When I plugged the name into Google, it seemed that most of what came up was where to purchase it or other people asking questions on how to use it properly. I found no clear and concise instructions on the application process.
> 
> I looked for videos, but there didn't seem to be anything helpful there either. The few videos on applying crackle were poorly done (with poor lighting or voice that you couldn't understand) and I really learned nothing. No one demonstrating the products looked confident enough for me to take advice from them. So I was stuck.
> 
> My friend Kelly suggested that I use Elmer's Glue to make a crackle. She does a lot of primitive stuff and likes it. But for one I didn't have any here and I was unsure about using it because I needed to continue painting layers on top of the crackle surface, and I knew that Elmer's reconstitutes with water so I didn't want to risk messing things up. Besides (and this is probably irrelevant and just me being childish) I was mad at the Elmer's people for mucking up their spray glue formula so I didn't want to use their products. (At this point you can visualize me sticking my tongue out at them!)
> 
> But in my cyber travels, I saw some information on another DecoArt product that I had right here. They had sent it with their introductory package that I received when I joined their 'Helping Artist' program. It was a product called Weathered Wood and it supposedly gave you a nice crackled finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were limited instructions that I found, it seemed like the kind of product that I wanted so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> For once I was smart enough to try doing it on a board first instead of my piece. On my first attempt, I almost got the look I was going for, so I kept trying different things. After a little tweaking, I got it to work really well and I was very happy with the results. A nice crackled finish. YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like I just discovered sliced bread! The more I used it, the easier it got, too and soon I had all my little snowmen painted. I was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even was able to sneak in a little bit of 'sparkles' on the lettering to give them a little shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas - stupidity once again came knocking at my door. It wasn't until I was finished (completely) and lined them up to see how they looked altogether that I noticed that I 'goofed.'
> 
> I had intended to have the colors of the scarves go red, blue, green, red, blue, green. But as you can see in the picture, they go red, blue, red, green, blue, green. :'(
> 
> While it may seem like a small thing, to me it looks "unbalanced" that way. What a dope I am!
> 
> So guess who is going to be painting at least two of the snowmen again today????
> 
> But me being me, I decided that I am going to do at least one video on applying the crackle finish. So out of these lemons, I will make some 'crackled' lemonade!
> 
> While it will mean another day probably until the patterns are ready, I think that people will enjoy seeing the process and after hunting around for decent instructions on using the stuff and not being able to find one, I can see that there is a real need to have this out there. Not only will people be able to apply this process to this snowman project, but also any other painting of this type that they may want to do.
> 
> So that will be my day today. Another day of being all cracked up. It looks like it is going to be another hot one too. I suppose I will have to dream of shoveling snow and building snowmen for now. But painting them will be the next best thing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you both for your comments. Bert - these are supposed to look a bit 'rustic'. I like the crackle finish, as it gives it an 'old' look. You can easily paint or stain over it. I made a video showing how to apply it. I am uploading the video tonight and should have it posted by tomorrow. Stay tuned . . .

 Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Crackle Finish Video is Posted*

After showing the snowmen ornaments in which I had used the crackle finish, I had many people write and ask me questions about the product. I thought it would be a good time to try out the new camera and make a video showing how to apply the product.

Things went fairly well, but as with learning anything new, there are a couple of 'glitches' that I had to deal with. I did a little better with the filming itself, although at the end of the video, I accidentally dropped the heat gun and it kind of ruined the ending. Of course, this was after the entire process was complete, so instead or shooting the whole thing over again, I just edited it and re shot the ending.

The only other real issue that I had was that since the camera had the capability to shoot in a higher quality, I thought I would give it a go. I was really impressed with the picture and how every bit of crackle could be seen. The downside of that was that the file was very large, and converting it to video as well as uploading it to YouTube took several hours.

Since I finished relatively early in the afternoon, I decided to give it a go - even though I know that YouTube pares down videos on their own side and it would be of a lesser quality once it was on my account. The process of uploading it took over five hours to complete, which was fine because I am patient. But one thing that I didn't expect was that I think after all was said and done the the video was up, I accidentally hit the "cancel" button and lost it. I spent the next hour or so trying to find out what I did but the video was nowhere to be found.

It was already after 9pm, and I wanted to have it ready for this morning, so I opted to go to the medium quality and re-saved it in a lower resolution format and re uploaded it. It finished a bit after midnight, and I do think it is OK as you can see what I am doing rather clearly, but it isn't as crisp and clear as it was in the higher resolution.

In any case, here is the video:






In watching it this morning again, I think it is a bit long and I am considering re-shooting it. Initially, I wanted to show things in actual time so that you can all see how long the drying time is in between layers, but as I mention in the video itself, it is not very exciting to "watch paint dry" and I could easily cut away and come back without the tedium of watching me dry the areas with the heat gun. Your thoughts on this would be most helpful for future 'productions' of mine.

While waiting for it to upload, I was able to finish painting the two incorrectly colored pieces and now they are all happy snowmen again:










Learning new things is sometimes tough. I am still rather clumsy with getting around with the new camera. By that I mean using the proper settings and such and finding which one works best in which situation. There are no written instructions really - just a quick start up book. The meat of the instructions are in the 'in camera guide' and I find it somewhat difficult to fumble through everything to find what I need. Then unfortunately when I get to the subject I question (such as "delete multiple images") it gives me a definition of what that means, rather than how to do it (such as "permanently deletes many images at once") Well, DUH! But how the heck do you go about it???

I finally figured it out, but it wasn't because I had any assistance from the manual. While I love the camera and think it is a big step up from what I was using, the one thing I don't like about it is that you can't delete images from your own computer. You can view them, but not delete them. That means you are stuck fumbling through files and folders and getting rid of them one at a time from the small screen. I have worked my way around it by just dragging the whole folder to my desk and then dumping it in its entirety on the camera, but it is an extra step that I don't like.

Anyway, I am learning.

Today I will be working on the pattern packets for both of these projects. I hope to finish by today, and have them up on the site soon. That should keep me busy for most of the day.

Today is a civic holiday in Canada, so many things are closed. It is a good day to get caught up after the busy weekend. I hope you all enjoy the video. I am trying my best to make videos that are informative and helpful. While I know that I am not ready for Hollywood yet, I am trying to get a little better with each one.










Have a great Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Crackle Finish Video is Posted*
> 
> After showing the snowmen ornaments in which I had used the crackle finish, I had many people write and ask me questions about the product. I thought it would be a good time to try out the new camera and make a video showing how to apply the product.
> 
> Things went fairly well, but as with learning anything new, there are a couple of 'glitches' that I had to deal with. I did a little better with the filming itself, although at the end of the video, I accidentally dropped the heat gun and it kind of ruined the ending. Of course, this was after the entire process was complete, so instead or shooting the whole thing over again, I just edited it and re shot the ending.
> 
> The only other real issue that I had was that since the camera had the capability to shoot in a higher quality, I thought I would give it a go. I was really impressed with the picture and how every bit of crackle could be seen. The downside of that was that the file was very large, and converting it to video as well as uploading it to YouTube took several hours.
> 
> Since I finished relatively early in the afternoon, I decided to give it a go - even though I know that YouTube pares down videos on their own side and it would be of a lesser quality once it was on my account. The process of uploading it took over five hours to complete, which was fine because I am patient. But one thing that I didn't expect was that I think after all was said and done the the video was up, I accidentally hit the "cancel" button and lost it. I spent the next hour or so trying to find out what I did but the video was nowhere to be found.
> 
> It was already after 9pm, and I wanted to have it ready for this morning, so I opted to go to the medium quality and re-saved it in a lower resolution format and re uploaded it. It finished a bit after midnight, and I do think it is OK as you can see what I am doing rather clearly, but it isn't as crisp and clear as it was in the higher resolution.
> 
> In any case, here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In watching it this morning again, I think it is a bit long and I am considering re-shooting it. Initially, I wanted to show things in actual time so that you can all see how long the drying time is in between layers, but as I mention in the video itself, it is not very exciting to "watch paint dry" and I could easily cut away and come back without the tedium of watching me dry the areas with the heat gun. Your thoughts on this would be most helpful for future 'productions' of mine.
> 
> While waiting for it to upload, I was able to finish painting the two incorrectly colored pieces and now they are all happy snowmen again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning new things is sometimes tough. I am still rather clumsy with getting around with the new camera. By that I mean using the proper settings and such and finding which one works best in which situation. There are no written instructions really - just a quick start up book. The meat of the instructions are in the 'in camera guide' and I find it somewhat difficult to fumble through everything to find what I need. Then unfortunately when I get to the subject I question (such as "delete multiple images") it gives me a definition of what that means, rather than how to do it (such as "permanently deletes many images at once") Well, DUH! But how the heck do you go about it???
> 
> I finally figured it out, but it wasn't because I had any assistance from the manual. While I love the camera and think it is a big step up from what I was using, the one thing I don't like about it is that you can't delete images from your own computer. You can view them, but not delete them. That means you are stuck fumbling through files and folders and getting rid of them one at a time from the small screen. I have worked my way around it by just dragging the whole folder to my desk and then dumping it in its entirety on the camera, but it is an extra step that I don't like.
> 
> Anyway, I am learning.
> 
> Today I will be working on the pattern packets for both of these projects. I hope to finish by today, and have them up on the site soon. That should keep me busy for most of the day.
> 
> Today is a civic holiday in Canada, so many things are closed. It is a good day to get caught up after the busy weekend. I hope you all enjoy the video. I am trying my best to make videos that are informative and helpful. While I know that I am not ready for Hollywood yet, I am trying to get a little better with each one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Nice how-to video Sheila. A good demo of the crackle paint. Your snowmen all have such gr8 facial expressions, even if they are crackin-up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Crackle Finish Video is Posted*
> 
> After showing the snowmen ornaments in which I had used the crackle finish, I had many people write and ask me questions about the product. I thought it would be a good time to try out the new camera and make a video showing how to apply the product.
> 
> Things went fairly well, but as with learning anything new, there are a couple of 'glitches' that I had to deal with. I did a little better with the filming itself, although at the end of the video, I accidentally dropped the heat gun and it kind of ruined the ending. Of course, this was after the entire process was complete, so instead or shooting the whole thing over again, I just edited it and re shot the ending.
> 
> The only other real issue that I had was that since the camera had the capability to shoot in a higher quality, I thought I would give it a go. I was really impressed with the picture and how every bit of crackle could be seen. The downside of that was that the file was very large, and converting it to video as well as uploading it to YouTube took several hours.
> 
> Since I finished relatively early in the afternoon, I decided to give it a go - even though I know that YouTube pares down videos on their own side and it would be of a lesser quality once it was on my account. The process of uploading it took over five hours to complete, which was fine because I am patient. But one thing that I didn't expect was that I think after all was said and done the the video was up, I accidentally hit the "cancel" button and lost it. I spent the next hour or so trying to find out what I did but the video was nowhere to be found.
> 
> It was already after 9pm, and I wanted to have it ready for this morning, so I opted to go to the medium quality and re-saved it in a lower resolution format and re uploaded it. It finished a bit after midnight, and I do think it is OK as you can see what I am doing rather clearly, but it isn't as crisp and clear as it was in the higher resolution.
> 
> In any case, here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In watching it this morning again, I think it is a bit long and I am considering re-shooting it. Initially, I wanted to show things in actual time so that you can all see how long the drying time is in between layers, but as I mention in the video itself, it is not very exciting to "watch paint dry" and I could easily cut away and come back without the tedium of watching me dry the areas with the heat gun. Your thoughts on this would be most helpful for future 'productions' of mine.
> 
> While waiting for it to upload, I was able to finish painting the two incorrectly colored pieces and now they are all happy snowmen again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning new things is sometimes tough. I am still rather clumsy with getting around with the new camera. By that I mean using the proper settings and such and finding which one works best in which situation. There are no written instructions really - just a quick start up book. The meat of the instructions are in the 'in camera guide' and I find it somewhat difficult to fumble through everything to find what I need. Then unfortunately when I get to the subject I question (such as "delete multiple images") it gives me a definition of what that means, rather than how to do it (such as "permanently deletes many images at once") Well, DUH! But how the heck do you go about it???
> 
> I finally figured it out, but it wasn't because I had any assistance from the manual. While I love the camera and think it is a big step up from what I was using, the one thing I don't like about it is that you can't delete images from your own computer. You can view them, but not delete them. That means you are stuck fumbling through files and folders and getting rid of them one at a time from the small screen. I have worked my way around it by just dragging the whole folder to my desk and then dumping it in its entirety on the camera, but it is an extra step that I don't like.
> 
> Anyway, I am learning.
> 
> Today I will be working on the pattern packets for both of these projects. I hope to finish by today, and have them up on the site soon. That should keep me busy for most of the day.
> 
> Today is a civic holiday in Canada, so many things are closed. It is a good day to get caught up after the busy weekend. I hope you all enjoy the video. I am trying my best to make videos that are informative and helpful. While I know that I am not ready for Hollywood yet, I am trying to get a little better with each one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Roger. I am still learning. There is so much I see that I should have/shouldn't have said or done! I suppose practice is the only way to really get the hang of it. Hopefully, I will get a bit better as I go along.  Glad you like the 'little guys!'

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Crackle Finish Video is Posted*
> 
> After showing the snowmen ornaments in which I had used the crackle finish, I had many people write and ask me questions about the product. I thought it would be a good time to try out the new camera and make a video showing how to apply the product.
> 
> Things went fairly well, but as with learning anything new, there are a couple of 'glitches' that I had to deal with. I did a little better with the filming itself, although at the end of the video, I accidentally dropped the heat gun and it kind of ruined the ending. Of course, this was after the entire process was complete, so instead or shooting the whole thing over again, I just edited it and re shot the ending.
> 
> The only other real issue that I had was that since the camera had the capability to shoot in a higher quality, I thought I would give it a go. I was really impressed with the picture and how every bit of crackle could be seen. The downside of that was that the file was very large, and converting it to video as well as uploading it to YouTube took several hours.
> 
> Since I finished relatively early in the afternoon, I decided to give it a go - even though I know that YouTube pares down videos on their own side and it would be of a lesser quality once it was on my account. The process of uploading it took over five hours to complete, which was fine because I am patient. But one thing that I didn't expect was that I think after all was said and done the the video was up, I accidentally hit the "cancel" button and lost it. I spent the next hour or so trying to find out what I did but the video was nowhere to be found.
> 
> It was already after 9pm, and I wanted to have it ready for this morning, so I opted to go to the medium quality and re-saved it in a lower resolution format and re uploaded it. It finished a bit after midnight, and I do think it is OK as you can see what I am doing rather clearly, but it isn't as crisp and clear as it was in the higher resolution.
> 
> In any case, here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In watching it this morning again, I think it is a bit long and I am considering re-shooting it. Initially, I wanted to show things in actual time so that you can all see how long the drying time is in between layers, but as I mention in the video itself, it is not very exciting to "watch paint dry" and I could easily cut away and come back without the tedium of watching me dry the areas with the heat gun. Your thoughts on this would be most helpful for future 'productions' of mine.
> 
> While waiting for it to upload, I was able to finish painting the two incorrectly colored pieces and now they are all happy snowmen again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning new things is sometimes tough. I am still rather clumsy with getting around with the new camera. By that I mean using the proper settings and such and finding which one works best in which situation. There are no written instructions really - just a quick start up book. The meat of the instructions are in the 'in camera guide' and I find it somewhat difficult to fumble through everything to find what I need. Then unfortunately when I get to the subject I question (such as "delete multiple images") it gives me a definition of what that means, rather than how to do it (such as "permanently deletes many images at once") Well, DUH! But how the heck do you go about it???
> 
> I finally figured it out, but it wasn't because I had any assistance from the manual. While I love the camera and think it is a big step up from what I was using, the one thing I don't like about it is that you can't delete images from your own computer. You can view them, but not delete them. That means you are stuck fumbling through files and folders and getting rid of them one at a time from the small screen. I have worked my way around it by just dragging the whole folder to my desk and then dumping it in its entirety on the camera, but it is an extra step that I don't like.
> 
> Anyway, I am learning.
> 
> Today I will be working on the pattern packets for both of these projects. I hope to finish by today, and have them up on the site soon. That should keep me busy for most of the day.
> 
> Today is a civic holiday in Canada, so many things are closed. It is a good day to get caught up after the busy weekend. I hope you all enjoy the video. I am trying my best to make videos that are informative and helpful. While I know that I am not ready for Hollywood yet, I am trying to get a little better with each one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila that is good

It DOES show it in real time and

the deliberate errors you worked through

I would imagine I would have made those errors

if I had not seen you do it

Very instructive. If you do redo it show those

same bits.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Crackle Finish Video is Posted*
> 
> After showing the snowmen ornaments in which I had used the crackle finish, I had many people write and ask me questions about the product. I thought it would be a good time to try out the new camera and make a video showing how to apply the product.
> 
> Things went fairly well, but as with learning anything new, there are a couple of 'glitches' that I had to deal with. I did a little better with the filming itself, although at the end of the video, I accidentally dropped the heat gun and it kind of ruined the ending. Of course, this was after the entire process was complete, so instead or shooting the whole thing over again, I just edited it and re shot the ending.
> 
> The only other real issue that I had was that since the camera had the capability to shoot in a higher quality, I thought I would give it a go. I was really impressed with the picture and how every bit of crackle could be seen. The downside of that was that the file was very large, and converting it to video as well as uploading it to YouTube took several hours.
> 
> Since I finished relatively early in the afternoon, I decided to give it a go - even though I know that YouTube pares down videos on their own side and it would be of a lesser quality once it was on my account. The process of uploading it took over five hours to complete, which was fine because I am patient. But one thing that I didn't expect was that I think after all was said and done the the video was up, I accidentally hit the "cancel" button and lost it. I spent the next hour or so trying to find out what I did but the video was nowhere to be found.
> 
> It was already after 9pm, and I wanted to have it ready for this morning, so I opted to go to the medium quality and re-saved it in a lower resolution format and re uploaded it. It finished a bit after midnight, and I do think it is OK as you can see what I am doing rather clearly, but it isn't as crisp and clear as it was in the higher resolution.
> 
> In any case, here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In watching it this morning again, I think it is a bit long and I am considering re-shooting it. Initially, I wanted to show things in actual time so that you can all see how long the drying time is in between layers, but as I mention in the video itself, it is not very exciting to "watch paint dry" and I could easily cut away and come back without the tedium of watching me dry the areas with the heat gun. Your thoughts on this would be most helpful for future 'productions' of mine.
> 
> While waiting for it to upload, I was able to finish painting the two incorrectly colored pieces and now they are all happy snowmen again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning new things is sometimes tough. I am still rather clumsy with getting around with the new camera. By that I mean using the proper settings and such and finding which one works best in which situation. There are no written instructions really - just a quick start up book. The meat of the instructions are in the 'in camera guide' and I find it somewhat difficult to fumble through everything to find what I need. Then unfortunately when I get to the subject I question (such as "delete multiple images") it gives me a definition of what that means, rather than how to do it (such as "permanently deletes many images at once") Well, DUH! But how the heck do you go about it???
> 
> I finally figured it out, but it wasn't because I had any assistance from the manual. While I love the camera and think it is a big step up from what I was using, the one thing I don't like about it is that you can't delete images from your own computer. You can view them, but not delete them. That means you are stuck fumbling through files and folders and getting rid of them one at a time from the small screen. I have worked my way around it by just dragging the whole folder to my desk and then dumping it in its entirety on the camera, but it is an extra step that I don't like.
> 
> Anyway, I am learning.
> 
> Today I will be working on the pattern packets for both of these projects. I hope to finish by today, and have them up on the site soon. That should keep me busy for most of the day.
> 
> Today is a civic holiday in Canada, so many things are closed. It is a good day to get caught up after the busy weekend. I hope you all enjoy the video. I am trying my best to make videos that are informative and helpful. While I know that I am not ready for Hollywood yet, I am trying to get a little better with each one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


That's good to hear, Jaime. I am certainly not a 'professional' video person! At the very end (right after the snowman was dry) my heat gun dropped and I thought it ruined it. Then Keith leaned over in his chair to see what I did and he just about fell out! It was funny but I thought "there goes 15 minutes of video." But I am learning to splice things together without much trouble and up until then it wasn't bad.

I wanted to show things first on the board because I would be able to take my time and explain things a bit better. Showing the error of overworking the paint is important because it can easily happen. It seems that once you lay the paint down, it changes the chemical structure nearly instantly and you have to leave it be or have a mess on your hands.

Hopefully, by showing this it will save others some of the frustrations that I had to learn the hard way.

Thanks very much for your input. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Crackle Finish Video is Posted*
> 
> After showing the snowmen ornaments in which I had used the crackle finish, I had many people write and ask me questions about the product. I thought it would be a good time to try out the new camera and make a video showing how to apply the product.
> 
> Things went fairly well, but as with learning anything new, there are a couple of 'glitches' that I had to deal with. I did a little better with the filming itself, although at the end of the video, I accidentally dropped the heat gun and it kind of ruined the ending. Of course, this was after the entire process was complete, so instead or shooting the whole thing over again, I just edited it and re shot the ending.
> 
> The only other real issue that I had was that since the camera had the capability to shoot in a higher quality, I thought I would give it a go. I was really impressed with the picture and how every bit of crackle could be seen. The downside of that was that the file was very large, and converting it to video as well as uploading it to YouTube took several hours.
> 
> Since I finished relatively early in the afternoon, I decided to give it a go - even though I know that YouTube pares down videos on their own side and it would be of a lesser quality once it was on my account. The process of uploading it took over five hours to complete, which was fine because I am patient. But one thing that I didn't expect was that I think after all was said and done the the video was up, I accidentally hit the "cancel" button and lost it. I spent the next hour or so trying to find out what I did but the video was nowhere to be found.
> 
> It was already after 9pm, and I wanted to have it ready for this morning, so I opted to go to the medium quality and re-saved it in a lower resolution format and re uploaded it. It finished a bit after midnight, and I do think it is OK as you can see what I am doing rather clearly, but it isn't as crisp and clear as it was in the higher resolution.
> 
> In any case, here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In watching it this morning again, I think it is a bit long and I am considering re-shooting it. Initially, I wanted to show things in actual time so that you can all see how long the drying time is in between layers, but as I mention in the video itself, it is not very exciting to "watch paint dry" and I could easily cut away and come back without the tedium of watching me dry the areas with the heat gun. Your thoughts on this would be most helpful for future 'productions' of mine.
> 
> While waiting for it to upload, I was able to finish painting the two incorrectly colored pieces and now they are all happy snowmen again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning new things is sometimes tough. I am still rather clumsy with getting around with the new camera. By that I mean using the proper settings and such and finding which one works best in which situation. There are no written instructions really - just a quick start up book. The meat of the instructions are in the 'in camera guide' and I find it somewhat difficult to fumble through everything to find what I need. Then unfortunately when I get to the subject I question (such as "delete multiple images") it gives me a definition of what that means, rather than how to do it (such as "permanently deletes many images at once") Well, DUH! But how the heck do you go about it???
> 
> I finally figured it out, but it wasn't because I had any assistance from the manual. While I love the camera and think it is a big step up from what I was using, the one thing I don't like about it is that you can't delete images from your own computer. You can view them, but not delete them. That means you are stuck fumbling through files and folders and getting rid of them one at a time from the small screen. I have worked my way around it by just dragging the whole folder to my desk and then dumping it in its entirety on the camera, but it is an extra step that I don't like.
> 
> Anyway, I am learning.
> 
> Today I will be working on the pattern packets for both of these projects. I hope to finish by today, and have them up on the site soon. That should keep me busy for most of the day.
> 
> Today is a civic holiday in Canada, so many things are closed. It is a good day to get caught up after the busy weekend. I hope you all enjoy the video. I am trying my best to make videos that are informative and helpful. While I know that I am not ready for Hollywood yet, I am trying to get a little better with each one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Well Sheila, as soon as it goes on your

web site I'm going to give these folk a

try. Will be nice for the grand waines.

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*"A" Is For "Almost Done"*

I had hoped to have the two pattern packets done today and ready to put up on the site today (the snowmen pattern for both scroll sawing and painting) but there was a lot going on and I had another idea and it rather slowed me down.

It's times like this when I am glad I am on a flexible schedule. And while I don't think these ideas are bad (quite the contrary!) they do tend to throw things out of kilter just a bit. Good thing I am the 'boss' and have the ability to make my own decisions about stuff like this.

What happened was I was going along there and preparing the elements of the patterns for the snowmen. Since I kind of designed both the scrolled version and the painted version kind of together, my design files and photographs were kind of mish-moshed together. The line work on the two sets is almost identical, except for the added 'stops' that would keep the pieces together when cutting the detail lines in with the scroll saw. So there really wasn't that much left to do in that department besides the final adjustments I make to the lines after actually cutting the pieces - strengthening certain areas as needed.

As I was working on the lettering, I had an idea. That is sometimes dangerous, but in this case, I thought of something that would make the pattern much better. Why not include the entire alphabet? It was a simple concept, but something that would really add to the value of the pattern, I though. Having all the letters included would instantly expand the possibilities of the pattern in both the painted and scroll sawn versions. Now, instead of spelling out just "winter", customers could use the snowmen for garlands ("Let It Snow!"), wreaths with the family name or perhaps "Welcome" spelled out by the snowmen, or just about anything they could think of. Including all the lettering would make the project even more cool and fun for everyone.

But including the entire alphabet meant that I would need to work on the other 20 letters and a couple of symbols to make them 'scrollable' and work when cutting. I spent most of the afternoon doing that and finished just around dinner time. And now I need to continue to write the actual instructions and text and assemble the packets. So I am a day behind what I anticipated, but I think it is well worth it. The extra time will make a nice pattern even nicer.










Sometimes things like that just happen. Ideas come to me as I am working on something and I need to take a bit more time and change up my schedule a bit. But especially when it is for the better of the pattern, I don't mind doing that at all.

I also talked with several customers yesterday through emails and on the phone. So many people send me ideas for designing that I just can't keep up. In addition to my own ideas, I have lots of great ideas that are offered to me and I really and truly do try to implement them as quickly as I can. I try not to feel overwhelmed with things and I realize that I can only do one thing at a time. I appreciate that everyone is pretty patient and I hope that they understand if I can't get to the ideas right off. I have to follow my own heart too.

When I awoke this morning, it was the first time in a while that it was almost completely dark outside. It was yet another clear reminder that before long, autumn will be here and the days will be much shorter. I am sorry to say that once again, my little "all season tree" is standing in the corner quite neglected. While it has its white lights on, it is quite naked otherwise. I had intended to adorn it with some summer ornaments and trinkets to give it personality through the summer season, but time once again got away from me.

I think about it more so now because it is on those dark mornings when I first awake that I admire it most. While dawn was just breaking when I began my day and soon after I awoke it was light, I know the days are coming when I will have a couple of hours of darkness in the early part of my day and will want it lit. I think that is when I give it the most attention.

So I will end here for today, as I am about an hour ahead of my normal time and I have several emails that I need to attend. I also have printing to do from the weekend orders, as the post office was closed yesterday and there are several orders that need to be shipped today. It will be a busy day.

I hope you all enjoy your day and do something you love.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *"A" Is For "Almost Done"*
> 
> I had hoped to have the two pattern packets done today and ready to put up on the site today (the snowmen pattern for both scroll sawing and painting) but there was a lot going on and I had another idea and it rather slowed me down.
> 
> It's times like this when I am glad I am on a flexible schedule. And while I don't think these ideas are bad (quite the contrary!) they do tend to throw things out of kilter just a bit. Good thing I am the 'boss' and have the ability to make my own decisions about stuff like this.
> 
> What happened was I was going along there and preparing the elements of the patterns for the snowmen. Since I kind of designed both the scrolled version and the painted version kind of together, my design files and photographs were kind of mish-moshed together. The line work on the two sets is almost identical, except for the added 'stops' that would keep the pieces together when cutting the detail lines in with the scroll saw. So there really wasn't that much left to do in that department besides the final adjustments I make to the lines after actually cutting the pieces - strengthening certain areas as needed.
> 
> As I was working on the lettering, I had an idea. That is sometimes dangerous, but in this case, I thought of something that would make the pattern much better. Why not include the entire alphabet? It was a simple concept, but something that would really add to the value of the pattern, I though. Having all the letters included would instantly expand the possibilities of the pattern in both the painted and scroll sawn versions. Now, instead of spelling out just "winter", customers could use the snowmen for garlands ("Let It Snow!"), wreaths with the family name or perhaps "Welcome" spelled out by the snowmen, or just about anything they could think of. Including all the lettering would make the project even more cool and fun for everyone.
> 
> But including the entire alphabet meant that I would need to work on the other 20 letters and a couple of symbols to make them 'scrollable' and work when cutting. I spent most of the afternoon doing that and finished just around dinner time. And now I need to continue to write the actual instructions and text and assemble the packets. So I am a day behind what I anticipated, but I think it is well worth it. The extra time will make a nice pattern even nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things like that just happen. Ideas come to me as I am working on something and I need to take a bit more time and change up my schedule a bit. But especially when it is for the better of the pattern, I don't mind doing that at all.
> 
> I also talked with several customers yesterday through emails and on the phone. So many people send me ideas for designing that I just can't keep up. In addition to my own ideas, I have lots of great ideas that are offered to me and I really and truly do try to implement them as quickly as I can. I try not to feel overwhelmed with things and I realize that I can only do one thing at a time. I appreciate that everyone is pretty patient and I hope that they understand if I can't get to the ideas right off. I have to follow my own heart too.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was the first time in a while that it was almost completely dark outside. It was yet another clear reminder that before long, autumn will be here and the days will be much shorter. I am sorry to say that once again, my little "all season tree" is standing in the corner quite neglected. While it has its white lights on, it is quite naked otherwise. I had intended to adorn it with some summer ornaments and trinkets to give it personality through the summer season, but time once again got away from me.
> 
> I think about it more so now because it is on those dark mornings when I first awake that I admire it most. While dawn was just breaking when I began my day and soon after I awoke it was light, I know the days are coming when I will have a couple of hours of darkness in the early part of my day and will want it lit. I think that is when I give it the most attention.
> 
> So I will end here for today, as I am about an hour ahead of my normal time and I have several emails that I need to attend. I also have printing to do from the weekend orders, as the post office was closed yesterday and there are several orders that need to be shipped today. It will be a busy day.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day and do something you love.


This is why I love your patterns! You always think of awesome extras to make patterns even more valuable and special. All of your extra thought and work truly does show up in the quality of the patterns that you make. The snowmen are so cute, and I love the idea of making a wreath with my last name or welcome. Now the hard part will be deciding if I should scroll it or paint it…I'll have to do both and hang one at school.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"A" Is For "Almost Done"*
> 
> I had hoped to have the two pattern packets done today and ready to put up on the site today (the snowmen pattern for both scroll sawing and painting) but there was a lot going on and I had another idea and it rather slowed me down.
> 
> It's times like this when I am glad I am on a flexible schedule. And while I don't think these ideas are bad (quite the contrary!) they do tend to throw things out of kilter just a bit. Good thing I am the 'boss' and have the ability to make my own decisions about stuff like this.
> 
> What happened was I was going along there and preparing the elements of the patterns for the snowmen. Since I kind of designed both the scrolled version and the painted version kind of together, my design files and photographs were kind of mish-moshed together. The line work on the two sets is almost identical, except for the added 'stops' that would keep the pieces together when cutting the detail lines in with the scroll saw. So there really wasn't that much left to do in that department besides the final adjustments I make to the lines after actually cutting the pieces - strengthening certain areas as needed.
> 
> As I was working on the lettering, I had an idea. That is sometimes dangerous, but in this case, I thought of something that would make the pattern much better. Why not include the entire alphabet? It was a simple concept, but something that would really add to the value of the pattern, I though. Having all the letters included would instantly expand the possibilities of the pattern in both the painted and scroll sawn versions. Now, instead of spelling out just "winter", customers could use the snowmen for garlands ("Let It Snow!"), wreaths with the family name or perhaps "Welcome" spelled out by the snowmen, or just about anything they could think of. Including all the lettering would make the project even more cool and fun for everyone.
> 
> But including the entire alphabet meant that I would need to work on the other 20 letters and a couple of symbols to make them 'scrollable' and work when cutting. I spent most of the afternoon doing that and finished just around dinner time. And now I need to continue to write the actual instructions and text and assemble the packets. So I am a day behind what I anticipated, but I think it is well worth it. The extra time will make a nice pattern even nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things like that just happen. Ideas come to me as I am working on something and I need to take a bit more time and change up my schedule a bit. But especially when it is for the better of the pattern, I don't mind doing that at all.
> 
> I also talked with several customers yesterday through emails and on the phone. So many people send me ideas for designing that I just can't keep up. In addition to my own ideas, I have lots of great ideas that are offered to me and I really and truly do try to implement them as quickly as I can. I try not to feel overwhelmed with things and I realize that I can only do one thing at a time. I appreciate that everyone is pretty patient and I hope that they understand if I can't get to the ideas right off. I have to follow my own heart too.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was the first time in a while that it was almost completely dark outside. It was yet another clear reminder that before long, autumn will be here and the days will be much shorter. I am sorry to say that once again, my little "all season tree" is standing in the corner quite neglected. While it has its white lights on, it is quite naked otherwise. I had intended to adorn it with some summer ornaments and trinkets to give it personality through the summer season, but time once again got away from me.
> 
> I think about it more so now because it is on those dark mornings when I first awake that I admire it most. While dawn was just breaking when I began my day and soon after I awoke it was light, I know the days are coming when I will have a couple of hours of darkness in the early part of my day and will want it lit. I think that is when I give it the most attention.
> 
> So I will end here for today, as I am about an hour ahead of my normal time and I have several emails that I need to attend. I also have printing to do from the weekend orders, as the post office was closed yesterday and there are several orders that need to be shipped today. It will be a busy day.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day and do something you love.


Thanks, Katie! I go through the same thing when designing - should I scroll or paint - or BOTH! I have many new followers that are painters because of the success of the patterns at Artist's Club and I want to keep providing them with new patterns too. Besides - I also love to paint. I was saying last week that I had the urge to paint and this was certainly a productive way to feed my desire! I have so, so many new ideas that I could go on for years and not dry up on them!

I appreciate the encouragement and support. I have always been a quality not quantity person and I know that is the way I need to be. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *"A" Is For "Almost Done"*
> 
> I had hoped to have the two pattern packets done today and ready to put up on the site today (the snowmen pattern for both scroll sawing and painting) but there was a lot going on and I had another idea and it rather slowed me down.
> 
> It's times like this when I am glad I am on a flexible schedule. And while I don't think these ideas are bad (quite the contrary!) they do tend to throw things out of kilter just a bit. Good thing I am the 'boss' and have the ability to make my own decisions about stuff like this.
> 
> What happened was I was going along there and preparing the elements of the patterns for the snowmen. Since I kind of designed both the scrolled version and the painted version kind of together, my design files and photographs were kind of mish-moshed together. The line work on the two sets is almost identical, except for the added 'stops' that would keep the pieces together when cutting the detail lines in with the scroll saw. So there really wasn't that much left to do in that department besides the final adjustments I make to the lines after actually cutting the pieces - strengthening certain areas as needed.
> 
> As I was working on the lettering, I had an idea. That is sometimes dangerous, but in this case, I thought of something that would make the pattern much better. Why not include the entire alphabet? It was a simple concept, but something that would really add to the value of the pattern, I though. Having all the letters included would instantly expand the possibilities of the pattern in both the painted and scroll sawn versions. Now, instead of spelling out just "winter", customers could use the snowmen for garlands ("Let It Snow!"), wreaths with the family name or perhaps "Welcome" spelled out by the snowmen, or just about anything they could think of. Including all the lettering would make the project even more cool and fun for everyone.
> 
> But including the entire alphabet meant that I would need to work on the other 20 letters and a couple of symbols to make them 'scrollable' and work when cutting. I spent most of the afternoon doing that and finished just around dinner time. And now I need to continue to write the actual instructions and text and assemble the packets. So I am a day behind what I anticipated, but I think it is well worth it. The extra time will make a nice pattern even nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things like that just happen. Ideas come to me as I am working on something and I need to take a bit more time and change up my schedule a bit. But especially when it is for the better of the pattern, I don't mind doing that at all.
> 
> I also talked with several customers yesterday through emails and on the phone. So many people send me ideas for designing that I just can't keep up. In addition to my own ideas, I have lots of great ideas that are offered to me and I really and truly do try to implement them as quickly as I can. I try not to feel overwhelmed with things and I realize that I can only do one thing at a time. I appreciate that everyone is pretty patient and I hope that they understand if I can't get to the ideas right off. I have to follow my own heart too.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was the first time in a while that it was almost completely dark outside. It was yet another clear reminder that before long, autumn will be here and the days will be much shorter. I am sorry to say that once again, my little "all season tree" is standing in the corner quite neglected. While it has its white lights on, it is quite naked otherwise. I had intended to adorn it with some summer ornaments and trinkets to give it personality through the summer season, but time once again got away from me.
> 
> I think about it more so now because it is on those dark mornings when I first awake that I admire it most. While dawn was just breaking when I began my day and soon after I awoke it was light, I know the days are coming when I will have a couple of hours of darkness in the early part of my day and will want it lit. I think that is when I give it the most attention.
> 
> So I will end here for today, as I am about an hour ahead of my normal time and I have several emails that I need to attend. I also have printing to do from the weekend orders, as the post office was closed yesterday and there are several orders that need to be shipped today. It will be a busy day.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day and do something you love.


Now that was clever thinking.

I wanted to do the Grand waines

names. 

Is the cat Alpha Male? LoL

sorry the dog made me 

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"A" Is For "Almost Done"*
> 
> I had hoped to have the two pattern packets done today and ready to put up on the site today (the snowmen pattern for both scroll sawing and painting) but there was a lot going on and I had another idea and it rather slowed me down.
> 
> It's times like this when I am glad I am on a flexible schedule. And while I don't think these ideas are bad (quite the contrary!) they do tend to throw things out of kilter just a bit. Good thing I am the 'boss' and have the ability to make my own decisions about stuff like this.
> 
> What happened was I was going along there and preparing the elements of the patterns for the snowmen. Since I kind of designed both the scrolled version and the painted version kind of together, my design files and photographs were kind of mish-moshed together. The line work on the two sets is almost identical, except for the added 'stops' that would keep the pieces together when cutting the detail lines in with the scroll saw. So there really wasn't that much left to do in that department besides the final adjustments I make to the lines after actually cutting the pieces - strengthening certain areas as needed.
> 
> As I was working on the lettering, I had an idea. That is sometimes dangerous, but in this case, I thought of something that would make the pattern much better. Why not include the entire alphabet? It was a simple concept, but something that would really add to the value of the pattern, I though. Having all the letters included would instantly expand the possibilities of the pattern in both the painted and scroll sawn versions. Now, instead of spelling out just "winter", customers could use the snowmen for garlands ("Let It Snow!"), wreaths with the family name or perhaps "Welcome" spelled out by the snowmen, or just about anything they could think of. Including all the lettering would make the project even more cool and fun for everyone.
> 
> But including the entire alphabet meant that I would need to work on the other 20 letters and a couple of symbols to make them 'scrollable' and work when cutting. I spent most of the afternoon doing that and finished just around dinner time. And now I need to continue to write the actual instructions and text and assemble the packets. So I am a day behind what I anticipated, but I think it is well worth it. The extra time will make a nice pattern even nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things like that just happen. Ideas come to me as I am working on something and I need to take a bit more time and change up my schedule a bit. But especially when it is for the better of the pattern, I don't mind doing that at all.
> 
> I also talked with several customers yesterday through emails and on the phone. So many people send me ideas for designing that I just can't keep up. In addition to my own ideas, I have lots of great ideas that are offered to me and I really and truly do try to implement them as quickly as I can. I try not to feel overwhelmed with things and I realize that I can only do one thing at a time. I appreciate that everyone is pretty patient and I hope that they understand if I can't get to the ideas right off. I have to follow my own heart too.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was the first time in a while that it was almost completely dark outside. It was yet another clear reminder that before long, autumn will be here and the days will be much shorter. I am sorry to say that once again, my little "all season tree" is standing in the corner quite neglected. While it has its white lights on, it is quite naked otherwise. I had intended to adorn it with some summer ornaments and trinkets to give it personality through the summer season, but time once again got away from me.
> 
> I think about it more so now because it is on those dark mornings when I first awake that I admire it most. While dawn was just breaking when I began my day and soon after I awoke it was light, I know the days are coming when I will have a couple of hours of darkness in the early part of my day and will want it lit. I think that is when I give it the most attention.
> 
> So I will end here for today, as I am about an hour ahead of my normal time and I have several emails that I need to attend. I also have printing to do from the weekend orders, as the post office was closed yesterday and there are several orders that need to be shipped today. It will be a busy day.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day and do something you love.


He must be, Jaime!  Yes, it seemed to make sense. I can see making a set of them as refrigerator magnets spelling out "I Love Winter" or children's names or many other fun things. There is always so much fun to be had! (Did I mention I love my job??)

Happy Tuesday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cover Girl*

No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.

I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.

When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.










The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.

Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:










And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.

All in all, I think we did pretty well.

I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.

This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.

Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.

For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)

So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.

I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Sheila & Keith very well done.

It is a nice feeling to get in the front page

Even Dr Hook could not do that.






jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


One of my favorite songs, Jaime! Thanks for your patience on the snowmen. I will be working on them all day today. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Congratulations! Nice to know that your endeavor to be in the front is well granted. You deserve it. This is a good news. Keep it up.

Just to let you know… I am not affected with the floods here in Manila. I am in the high ground. I just pray that this rain should stop now. Two days already that I am staying at home because the roads to my office are flooded. Hope those affected can now recover.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Congrats to you both. Gotta be a really gr8 feeling.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Wow, Bert! I didn't realize it was so close to you! I hope the rain stops also. So sad. You have too much and many of my friends in the States are experiencing a terrible drought. So much hardship!

You stay safe and take care. Glad to hear you are staying close to home.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,

Congratulations to you both!

Can't beat that…most of the cover is your combined efforts.

Great job.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Well done to you both. Keep it up.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila,
Congrats on being featured on the cover. The Toler and I have a mini contest to see which one of us can pick out yours and Keith's work. I like to say I always win but it is usually a tie with both of us right. I am waiting for the snowmen to hit your site as I will be ordering them. Have a great day!
Rick


----------



## Camero68

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Congratulations! Keep sharing your great work 


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Thank you everyone for the kind words and support. This was the first time I have had a chance to come back here since this morning. I have been working on those pattern packets most of the day. We are so pleased with the cover, and between us, we do pretty well. It is nice to have someone to share this with. I know I wouldn't be able to do nearly as much without someone to help carry the load. It really is nice.

We have lots of new stuff in the works, so we hope this is just the beginning! 

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## gfadvm

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Congrats to the both of you. Always nice when fellow LJs get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Congratulations Sheila (and Keith too!)
Well Deserved!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cover Girl*
> 
> No matter how many years I work with the magazine, I never get over the feeling I get when I have one of my projects featured on the cover of the magazine. There is a wonderful feeling of pride and accomplishment that comes with being on the cover, as it means that the publishers believe that my project is nice enough to entice readers passing by the news stand to stop and take notice, and perhaps purchase the issue. And that means a lot.
> 
> I just received word that the 2012 Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine is out. Over the past couple of days, the people in the forums have been talking about it, mentioning that they were starting to receive their copies in the mail. On one forum, it was mentioned that Keith and myself were well-represented in it, which of course we knew because we were the ones that submitted the projects and articles. But seeing the actual issue made things more 'real' and it was indeed exciting.
> 
> When I went to the CWW website, I was able to get my first look at the magazine. I was really pleased to see the cover, which was a collage of the many different varieties of ornaments that were included. The Holiday issue is known for its great variety of ornaments and this year was no different. The great part about it was that not only were two of my ornament projects featured on the cover, but two of Keith's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three holiday stars on the right are done by me, as well as the scroll sawn bell ornament. Keith contributed the beautiful filigree angel ornament as well as the traditional word art "rejoice" ornament. Between us we did pretty well, I think.
> 
> Besides the ornaments, I have a project featured that is a countdown to Christmas chalkboard calendar which can either sit on a mantle or you can add magnets on the back and put it on your refrigerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I have an article on using the textured paste (Margot's MUD) to decorate ornaments and woodworking projects quickly and easily using this fun product.
> 
> All in all, I think we did pretty well.
> 
> I love working with my editor Debbie on my submissions to the magazine. Debbie is always looking for something new and different and she encourages me to write articles which review different products and finishes that I have worked with that can be used to enhance projects and give them some additional interest.
> 
> This is right up my alley, as most of you know I work closely with DecoArt, which has a huge variety of products for just that purpose. I love being able to try new things and incorporate them into my designing. I don't always stick with only DecoArt, as I showed when working with Margot's MUD, but I get to choose new products that I feel are fun and easy to use and that woodworkers will hopefully try so they can add some variety to what they do. It is really fun to be able to work like this, and I look forward to trying other new things and reporting back to you all about them. Perhaps I will find something that will interest you too.
> 
> Today I am still finishing up the pattern packets. I had quite a bit of correspondences to answer yesterday, as well as several customer inquiries. Each day seems to get busier here and it is just how I like it. I am able to talk to so many nice people throughout the day and answer questions for them and fill orders and it really gives my job a lot of variety and makes it fun. While I had hoped to finish up on the patterns for the snowmen, I am not quite there yet and hope to do so today. There are only so many hours in the day.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, I thank you for your patience. I know you understand the time it takes me to create good instructions and in the end, the wait will all be worth it (I hope!)
> 
> So with that said, I had better get to it today. I have orders to mail out and patterns to write and some other things that I am beginning to work on. It is going to be a great day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day too! Happy Wednesday!


Thanks, gfadvm and Mike! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Using My Time Wisely*

I woke up this morning an hour or so early. Not because I was worried or troubled or ill or anything like that. But just because I wanted to start my day. These are the good days.

I have never really needed eight hours of sleep anyway. When the kids were small, I used to get by fine on about four hours a night on the average. There just always seems so much to do and time slips by so quickly. I remember once seeing an episode of 'Seinfeld' where Kramer was reading a book on Leonardo DaVinci and decided to emulate him by sleeping only 20 minutes every three hours. But that didn't turn out well for him, as when he finally did fall asleep, he was so exhausted that his girlfriend thought he was dead and put him in a sack and dumped him in the Hudson river. I don't know what made me think of that, but it was funny.

I don't think that I will be as extreme as Kramer, and I can honestly say that I am quite comfortable with about six hours a day. While every once in a while I do indulge in an afternoon nap, for the most part I do fine on what I get, and feel well throughout the day.

So what did I do with my extra hour this morning?

I took the time to read through some of my mail and then I actually settled down and proofread the two patterns that I finished yesterday. Even though I proof read them last night, I thought that one more going over was warranted before I sent them to Leldon for him to check.

Since I awoke at five, it was still dark. For the first time this season, I lit my little (naked, mind you) all season tree in the morning. I don't know why I find such comfort in these early morning hours, but I certainly felt it this morning. After making my morning coffee and settling down by my computer, my dear cat Pancakes came to curl up on my lap, as he is now. Many morning he sits here as I write my blog, and it is a nice and peaceful time for both of us. With the summer's heat later in the day, it is too uncomfortable for both he and I to have him sit on me, so it seems that he takes advantage of the cool morning hours to do so.

While I normally would put some soft classical music on, today seemed just fine listening to the birds waking up and enjoying the peaceful quiet. I was able to go through both patterns very thoroughly, and I did find several things that needed changing or rewording. Apparently for me, it is essential that I have complete quiet when doing a final read on my writings. I don't think I have the capacity to concentrate when other things are going on around me. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my quiet so much.

The patterns are both finished (the wood version and the painted version of the snowmen) and I am ready to put them up on the site. I always feel a certain amount of pride when completing patterns, as silly as it seems. While I use a basic 'template' as far as format and order that I teach the designs, I find that lately I veer away from the template more often and offer more specialized instructions which pertain to each individual project. I believe that this is in part due to the many questions that I receive from customers and people here, as the questions that are asked serve to teach me how to be a better instructor. They show me what I may have not explained clearly enough in the past and I try to do a bit better.

We all learn from each other it seems.

So what is on the agenda today?

I believe that I will do a quick file organization and begin working on my next project. I have had many requests lately for patterns and while I know there is no way that I can get them all done, I will try to do what I can. I also have many ideas of my own that I need to work on. There is just a never ending flow of ideas, it seems. (What a wonderful state to be in!)

So I will take my extra hour and put it to good use. As I look at the clock now, I see that I have already been up for about three hours. I got a lot done this morning already and it isn't even 8am yet. That is just how I like it.










Enjoy your day today! May the time you have been given used to its best advantage.

"This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Using My Time Wisely*
> 
> I woke up this morning an hour or so early. Not because I was worried or troubled or ill or anything like that. But just because I wanted to start my day. These are the good days.
> 
> I have never really needed eight hours of sleep anyway. When the kids were small, I used to get by fine on about four hours a night on the average. There just always seems so much to do and time slips by so quickly. I remember once seeing an episode of 'Seinfeld' where Kramer was reading a book on Leonardo DaVinci and decided to emulate him by sleeping only 20 minutes every three hours. But that didn't turn out well for him, as when he finally did fall asleep, he was so exhausted that his girlfriend thought he was dead and put him in a sack and dumped him in the Hudson river. I don't know what made me think of that, but it was funny.
> 
> I don't think that I will be as extreme as Kramer, and I can honestly say that I am quite comfortable with about six hours a day. While every once in a while I do indulge in an afternoon nap, for the most part I do fine on what I get, and feel well throughout the day.
> 
> So what did I do with my extra hour this morning?
> 
> I took the time to read through some of my mail and then I actually settled down and proofread the two patterns that I finished yesterday. Even though I proof read them last night, I thought that one more going over was warranted before I sent them to Leldon for him to check.
> 
> Since I awoke at five, it was still dark. For the first time this season, I lit my little (naked, mind you) all season tree in the morning. I don't know why I find such comfort in these early morning hours, but I certainly felt it this morning. After making my morning coffee and settling down by my computer, my dear cat Pancakes came to curl up on my lap, as he is now. Many morning he sits here as I write my blog, and it is a nice and peaceful time for both of us. With the summer's heat later in the day, it is too uncomfortable for both he and I to have him sit on me, so it seems that he takes advantage of the cool morning hours to do so.
> 
> While I normally would put some soft classical music on, today seemed just fine listening to the birds waking up and enjoying the peaceful quiet. I was able to go through both patterns very thoroughly, and I did find several things that needed changing or rewording. Apparently for me, it is essential that I have complete quiet when doing a final read on my writings. I don't think I have the capacity to concentrate when other things are going on around me. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my quiet so much.
> 
> The patterns are both finished (the wood version and the painted version of the snowmen) and I am ready to put them up on the site. I always feel a certain amount of pride when completing patterns, as silly as it seems. While I use a basic 'template' as far as format and order that I teach the designs, I find that lately I veer away from the template more often and offer more specialized instructions which pertain to each individual project. I believe that this is in part due to the many questions that I receive from customers and people here, as the questions that are asked serve to teach me how to be a better instructor. They show me what I may have not explained clearly enough in the past and I try to do a bit better.
> 
> We all learn from each other it seems.
> 
> So what is on the agenda today?
> 
> I believe that I will do a quick file organization and begin working on my next project. I have had many requests lately for patterns and while I know there is no way that I can get them all done, I will try to do what I can. I also have many ideas of my own that I need to work on. There is just a never ending flow of ideas, it seems. (What a wonderful state to be in!)
> 
> So I will take my extra hour and put it to good use. As I look at the clock now, I see that I have already been up for about three hours. I got a lot done this morning already and it isn't even 8am yet. That is just how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day today! May the time you have been given used to its best advantage.
> 
> "This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


LOL I luv Sienfeld, and Kramer fer sure…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Using My Time Wisely*
> 
> I woke up this morning an hour or so early. Not because I was worried or troubled or ill or anything like that. But just because I wanted to start my day. These are the good days.
> 
> I have never really needed eight hours of sleep anyway. When the kids were small, I used to get by fine on about four hours a night on the average. There just always seems so much to do and time slips by so quickly. I remember once seeing an episode of 'Seinfeld' where Kramer was reading a book on Leonardo DaVinci and decided to emulate him by sleeping only 20 minutes every three hours. But that didn't turn out well for him, as when he finally did fall asleep, he was so exhausted that his girlfriend thought he was dead and put him in a sack and dumped him in the Hudson river. I don't know what made me think of that, but it was funny.
> 
> I don't think that I will be as extreme as Kramer, and I can honestly say that I am quite comfortable with about six hours a day. While every once in a while I do indulge in an afternoon nap, for the most part I do fine on what I get, and feel well throughout the day.
> 
> So what did I do with my extra hour this morning?
> 
> I took the time to read through some of my mail and then I actually settled down and proofread the two patterns that I finished yesterday. Even though I proof read them last night, I thought that one more going over was warranted before I sent them to Leldon for him to check.
> 
> Since I awoke at five, it was still dark. For the first time this season, I lit my little (naked, mind you) all season tree in the morning. I don't know why I find such comfort in these early morning hours, but I certainly felt it this morning. After making my morning coffee and settling down by my computer, my dear cat Pancakes came to curl up on my lap, as he is now. Many morning he sits here as I write my blog, and it is a nice and peaceful time for both of us. With the summer's heat later in the day, it is too uncomfortable for both he and I to have him sit on me, so it seems that he takes advantage of the cool morning hours to do so.
> 
> While I normally would put some soft classical music on, today seemed just fine listening to the birds waking up and enjoying the peaceful quiet. I was able to go through both patterns very thoroughly, and I did find several things that needed changing or rewording. Apparently for me, it is essential that I have complete quiet when doing a final read on my writings. I don't think I have the capacity to concentrate when other things are going on around me. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my quiet so much.
> 
> The patterns are both finished (the wood version and the painted version of the snowmen) and I am ready to put them up on the site. I always feel a certain amount of pride when completing patterns, as silly as it seems. While I use a basic 'template' as far as format and order that I teach the designs, I find that lately I veer away from the template more often and offer more specialized instructions which pertain to each individual project. I believe that this is in part due to the many questions that I receive from customers and people here, as the questions that are asked serve to teach me how to be a better instructor. They show me what I may have not explained clearly enough in the past and I try to do a bit better.
> 
> We all learn from each other it seems.
> 
> So what is on the agenda today?
> 
> I believe that I will do a quick file organization and begin working on my next project. I have had many requests lately for patterns and while I know there is no way that I can get them all done, I will try to do what I can. I also have many ideas of my own that I need to work on. There is just a never ending flow of ideas, it seems. (What a wonderful state to be in!)
> 
> So I will take my extra hour and put it to good use. As I look at the clock now, I see that I have already been up for about three hours. I got a lot done this morning already and it isn't even 8am yet. That is just how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day today! May the time you have been given used to its best advantage.
> 
> "This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


The first time I saw that show was the series final. There was so much hub bubb about it, I tuned in. I thought it was funny and when it came to reruns, I tuned in frequently. I liked how there could be a couple of different plots and they all ultimately became interwoven and related in some way. It was clever. The idiosyncrasies of the characters was funny also. They were each a head case in their own rite. I think I could relate to them all at one time or another, depending on the crisis. Anyway, I thought of that this morning for some reason as I looked at the clock and saw how early it was. It made me laugh. 

Have a good one Roger. Enjoy that hammock!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*In Between*

I am happy to say that the new patterns are up on the site and completely 'completed.' While they were finished yesterday, I wound up spending some more time re-taking photos and working on fine tuning things of that nature. While everything looked pretty good yesterday morning, I knew that I could do better on the presentation photos and we had a beautifully bright day so the lighting was optimal for re-shooting the pictures. To me it wasn't much of a decision.

Many times when I show what I am up to here on the blog, I take the pictures while it is still dark or near darkness. While they are for the most part acceptable to get my point across, using the artificial light we have in the kitchen tends to give a yellowish cast to everything. I am able to correct most of this with Photoshop, but for the final pictures I still rather prefer natural light, as the colors look truer and less washed out.

I do have an Ott Light True Color light, which helps quite a bit, but it can be a bit harsh depending on what I am shooting. We also have built a nice light box which works quite well for smaller things like Keith's pens and ornaments. It gives a controlled environment and allows for consistency in the photographs.

I have used all these options with a great deal of success. But depending on what I want to photograph, I need to decide the best way to go about taking the picture. The new camera that I have is quite a bit better in taking quality pictures in not so optimal settings I am finding. My biggest issue there is re-learning how to set things for the situation at hand, and I am still becoming comfortable with that. It is getting better though, and overall I am pleased with the overall improvements of the camera over my previous model.

So yesterday I spent most of the day working on the pictures and getting things ready to upload to the site. Keith is the self-appointed "site-master" (thank goodness!) as he has far more technical knowledge than I do and his organization skills far exceed mine. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he continually strives to have everything on the site consistent. While I am no slouch in that department, I approach the site stuff much as I would an old fashioned game of horse shoes - close is good enough for me. It isn't that I don't want it to be right, but there are so many things on my plate at a given moment, I have to weigh what requires the most attention and tend to that first. But that is when I most appreciate having a good partner. He enjoys fine tuning the website and I believe that a great deal of the success we have had with it is attributed to his hard work. He turns my 'close enoughs' into 'dead ringers ' and makes it better all around.










Having someone around with such a high standard of things also helps to raise my own standard. It is very difficult (for me it is, anyway) to not give a full and 100% effort when the person next to you obviously is. Between the two of us, we have this positive domino effect of raising the bar for each other continually. There is a good, healthy competition between us that drives each of us to push just a little bit harder. In this case, everybody wins because not only is our own personal level of work raised a bit, but it offers better products, services and presentation for our customers in the process. It is very good for our company and our overall attitude.

While I was doing my thing, Keith was in the process of re-naming and replacing many of the older pictures on the site. I started the site over ten years ago, and I must admit that I had little knowledge of what I was doing. I knew nothing then about files sizes and all the internal factors that made a website run efficiently and work properly. Some of my pictures that I had there were huge files. Others were close to thumb nails. Some products had several versions of them uploaded to the server, leaving many excess 'dead' files to clutter things up. Behind the scenes, it was quite a mess.

Keith noticed this and began cleaning house on the back of the site. He found that in order to get a good Google ranking, certain things behind the scenes are considered, such as file names, keywords and types of files that are on your site. Even having things like the word "approximately" too many times (as in when giving measurements of a product) could skew your rating one way or another. Things like this never crossed my mind. So Keith has dedicated himself to going through all the product folders and sorting and resizing and renaming all the files which is a monumental task. He works on it a couple of hours a day between his normal work and while you may not see it on the front of the site, it certainly helps with the organization behind the scenes. We believe it has helped with our ratings too, as we have been edging up on Google and other search engines. Again, it is time well spent.

So with that all said, we have reached another plateau. I am ready to gear up to begin drawing again and move on to the next project. I have many directions that I wish to go in, and that alone seems to slow me down. After yesterdays' discussion of time management, I talked with some about the value of creating lists to get organized and accomplished. What I didn't talk about were situations when the list was long and full and there were many directions in which to head. I find that this sometimes overwhelms me and I wind up accomplishing little or nothing, as I can't make up my mind as to what to do first.

When this happens, I need to take my own advice and just pick one idea and run with it. It is much like jumping into a swimming pool when you know the water isn't quite as warm as you would like. By slowly submerging yourself, you tend to only make the torture last longer. By just jumping in all at once, within seconds you are over the anxiety and in a good place and not thinking about it anymore.

So that's the plan for today. I will pick my subject and begin to draw again. I can't really tell you what I am going to choose, because at this very moment I am not sure myself. I will look at the list and just pick something and go with it and see what it brings. You will have to come back tomorrow to see what I choose.










Have a happy Friday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *In Between*
> 
> I am happy to say that the new patterns are up on the site and completely 'completed.' While they were finished yesterday, I wound up spending some more time re-taking photos and working on fine tuning things of that nature. While everything looked pretty good yesterday morning, I knew that I could do better on the presentation photos and we had a beautifully bright day so the lighting was optimal for re-shooting the pictures. To me it wasn't much of a decision.
> 
> Many times when I show what I am up to here on the blog, I take the pictures while it is still dark or near darkness. While they are for the most part acceptable to get my point across, using the artificial light we have in the kitchen tends to give a yellowish cast to everything. I am able to correct most of this with Photoshop, but for the final pictures I still rather prefer natural light, as the colors look truer and less washed out.
> 
> I do have an Ott Light True Color light, which helps quite a bit, but it can be a bit harsh depending on what I am shooting. We also have built a nice light box which works quite well for smaller things like Keith's pens and ornaments. It gives a controlled environment and allows for consistency in the photographs.
> 
> I have used all these options with a great deal of success. But depending on what I want to photograph, I need to decide the best way to go about taking the picture. The new camera that I have is quite a bit better in taking quality pictures in not so optimal settings I am finding. My biggest issue there is re-learning how to set things for the situation at hand, and I am still becoming comfortable with that. It is getting better though, and overall I am pleased with the overall improvements of the camera over my previous model.
> 
> So yesterday I spent most of the day working on the pictures and getting things ready to upload to the site. Keith is the self-appointed "site-master" (thank goodness!) as he has far more technical knowledge than I do and his organization skills far exceed mine. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he continually strives to have everything on the site consistent. While I am no slouch in that department, I approach the site stuff much as I would an old fashioned game of horse shoes - close is good enough for me. It isn't that I don't want it to be right, but there are so many things on my plate at a given moment, I have to weigh what requires the most attention and tend to that first. But that is when I most appreciate having a good partner. He enjoys fine tuning the website and I believe that a great deal of the success we have had with it is attributed to his hard work. He turns my 'close enoughs' into 'dead ringers ' and makes it better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having someone around with such a high standard of things also helps to raise my own standard. It is very difficult (for me it is, anyway) to not give a full and 100% effort when the person next to you obviously is. Between the two of us, we have this positive domino effect of raising the bar for each other continually. There is a good, healthy competition between us that drives each of us to push just a little bit harder. In this case, everybody wins because not only is our own personal level of work raised a bit, but it offers better products, services and presentation for our customers in the process. It is very good for our company and our overall attitude.
> 
> While I was doing my thing, Keith was in the process of re-naming and replacing many of the older pictures on the site. I started the site over ten years ago, and I must admit that I had little knowledge of what I was doing. I knew nothing then about files sizes and all the internal factors that made a website run efficiently and work properly. Some of my pictures that I had there were huge files. Others were close to thumb nails. Some products had several versions of them uploaded to the server, leaving many excess 'dead' files to clutter things up. Behind the scenes, it was quite a mess.
> 
> Keith noticed this and began cleaning house on the back of the site. He found that in order to get a good Google ranking, certain things behind the scenes are considered, such as file names, keywords and types of files that are on your site. Even having things like the word "approximately" too many times (as in when giving measurements of a product) could skew your rating one way or another. Things like this never crossed my mind. So Keith has dedicated himself to going through all the product folders and sorting and resizing and renaming all the files which is a monumental task. He works on it a couple of hours a day between his normal work and while you may not see it on the front of the site, it certainly helps with the organization behind the scenes. We believe it has helped with our ratings too, as we have been edging up on Google and other search engines. Again, it is time well spent.
> 
> So with that all said, we have reached another plateau. I am ready to gear up to begin drawing again and move on to the next project. I have many directions that I wish to go in, and that alone seems to slow me down. After yesterdays' discussion of time management, I talked with some about the value of creating lists to get organized and accomplished. What I didn't talk about were situations when the list was long and full and there were many directions in which to head. I find that this sometimes overwhelms me and I wind up accomplishing little or nothing, as I can't make up my mind as to what to do first.
> 
> When this happens, I need to take my own advice and just pick one idea and run with it. It is much like jumping into a swimming pool when you know the water isn't quite as warm as you would like. By slowly submerging yourself, you tend to only make the torture last longer. By just jumping in all at once, within seconds you are over the anxiety and in a good place and not thinking about it anymore.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I will pick my subject and begin to draw again. I can't really tell you what I am going to choose, because at this very moment I am not sure myself. I will look at the list and just pick something and go with it and see what it brings. You will have to come back tomorrow to see what I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Friday!


Ok, if that's how you feel about it, I'll come back tomorrow!

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *In Between*
> 
> I am happy to say that the new patterns are up on the site and completely 'completed.' While they were finished yesterday, I wound up spending some more time re-taking photos and working on fine tuning things of that nature. While everything looked pretty good yesterday morning, I knew that I could do better on the presentation photos and we had a beautifully bright day so the lighting was optimal for re-shooting the pictures. To me it wasn't much of a decision.
> 
> Many times when I show what I am up to here on the blog, I take the pictures while it is still dark or near darkness. While they are for the most part acceptable to get my point across, using the artificial light we have in the kitchen tends to give a yellowish cast to everything. I am able to correct most of this with Photoshop, but for the final pictures I still rather prefer natural light, as the colors look truer and less washed out.
> 
> I do have an Ott Light True Color light, which helps quite a bit, but it can be a bit harsh depending on what I am shooting. We also have built a nice light box which works quite well for smaller things like Keith's pens and ornaments. It gives a controlled environment and allows for consistency in the photographs.
> 
> I have used all these options with a great deal of success. But depending on what I want to photograph, I need to decide the best way to go about taking the picture. The new camera that I have is quite a bit better in taking quality pictures in not so optimal settings I am finding. My biggest issue there is re-learning how to set things for the situation at hand, and I am still becoming comfortable with that. It is getting better though, and overall I am pleased with the overall improvements of the camera over my previous model.
> 
> So yesterday I spent most of the day working on the pictures and getting things ready to upload to the site. Keith is the self-appointed "site-master" (thank goodness!) as he has far more technical knowledge than I do and his organization skills far exceed mine. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he continually strives to have everything on the site consistent. While I am no slouch in that department, I approach the site stuff much as I would an old fashioned game of horse shoes - close is good enough for me. It isn't that I don't want it to be right, but there are so many things on my plate at a given moment, I have to weigh what requires the most attention and tend to that first. But that is when I most appreciate having a good partner. He enjoys fine tuning the website and I believe that a great deal of the success we have had with it is attributed to his hard work. He turns my 'close enoughs' into 'dead ringers ' and makes it better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having someone around with such a high standard of things also helps to raise my own standard. It is very difficult (for me it is, anyway) to not give a full and 100% effort when the person next to you obviously is. Between the two of us, we have this positive domino effect of raising the bar for each other continually. There is a good, healthy competition between us that drives each of us to push just a little bit harder. In this case, everybody wins because not only is our own personal level of work raised a bit, but it offers better products, services and presentation for our customers in the process. It is very good for our company and our overall attitude.
> 
> While I was doing my thing, Keith was in the process of re-naming and replacing many of the older pictures on the site. I started the site over ten years ago, and I must admit that I had little knowledge of what I was doing. I knew nothing then about files sizes and all the internal factors that made a website run efficiently and work properly. Some of my pictures that I had there were huge files. Others were close to thumb nails. Some products had several versions of them uploaded to the server, leaving many excess 'dead' files to clutter things up. Behind the scenes, it was quite a mess.
> 
> Keith noticed this and began cleaning house on the back of the site. He found that in order to get a good Google ranking, certain things behind the scenes are considered, such as file names, keywords and types of files that are on your site. Even having things like the word "approximately" too many times (as in when giving measurements of a product) could skew your rating one way or another. Things like this never crossed my mind. So Keith has dedicated himself to going through all the product folders and sorting and resizing and renaming all the files which is a monumental task. He works on it a couple of hours a day between his normal work and while you may not see it on the front of the site, it certainly helps with the organization behind the scenes. We believe it has helped with our ratings too, as we have been edging up on Google and other search engines. Again, it is time well spent.
> 
> So with that all said, we have reached another plateau. I am ready to gear up to begin drawing again and move on to the next project. I have many directions that I wish to go in, and that alone seems to slow me down. After yesterdays' discussion of time management, I talked with some about the value of creating lists to get organized and accomplished. What I didn't talk about were situations when the list was long and full and there were many directions in which to head. I find that this sometimes overwhelms me and I wind up accomplishing little or nothing, as I can't make up my mind as to what to do first.
> 
> When this happens, I need to take my own advice and just pick one idea and run with it. It is much like jumping into a swimming pool when you know the water isn't quite as warm as you would like. By slowly submerging yourself, you tend to only make the torture last longer. By just jumping in all at once, within seconds you are over the anxiety and in a good place and not thinking about it anymore.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I will pick my subject and begin to draw again. I can't really tell you what I am going to choose, because at this very moment I am not sure myself. I will look at the list and just pick something and go with it and see what it brings. You will have to come back tomorrow to see what I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Friday!


Shelia - I love your BLOG but do not always read all the details. However I do a quick scan for the pictures. Sometime I copy one and sent to my wife and daughter as a "pick me up" for the day. Thanks for including those.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *In Between*
> 
> I am happy to say that the new patterns are up on the site and completely 'completed.' While they were finished yesterday, I wound up spending some more time re-taking photos and working on fine tuning things of that nature. While everything looked pretty good yesterday morning, I knew that I could do better on the presentation photos and we had a beautifully bright day so the lighting was optimal for re-shooting the pictures. To me it wasn't much of a decision.
> 
> Many times when I show what I am up to here on the blog, I take the pictures while it is still dark or near darkness. While they are for the most part acceptable to get my point across, using the artificial light we have in the kitchen tends to give a yellowish cast to everything. I am able to correct most of this with Photoshop, but for the final pictures I still rather prefer natural light, as the colors look truer and less washed out.
> 
> I do have an Ott Light True Color light, which helps quite a bit, but it can be a bit harsh depending on what I am shooting. We also have built a nice light box which works quite well for smaller things like Keith's pens and ornaments. It gives a controlled environment and allows for consistency in the photographs.
> 
> I have used all these options with a great deal of success. But depending on what I want to photograph, I need to decide the best way to go about taking the picture. The new camera that I have is quite a bit better in taking quality pictures in not so optimal settings I am finding. My biggest issue there is re-learning how to set things for the situation at hand, and I am still becoming comfortable with that. It is getting better though, and overall I am pleased with the overall improvements of the camera over my previous model.
> 
> So yesterday I spent most of the day working on the pictures and getting things ready to upload to the site. Keith is the self-appointed "site-master" (thank goodness!) as he has far more technical knowledge than I do and his organization skills far exceed mine. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he continually strives to have everything on the site consistent. While I am no slouch in that department, I approach the site stuff much as I would an old fashioned game of horse shoes - close is good enough for me. It isn't that I don't want it to be right, but there are so many things on my plate at a given moment, I have to weigh what requires the most attention and tend to that first. But that is when I most appreciate having a good partner. He enjoys fine tuning the website and I believe that a great deal of the success we have had with it is attributed to his hard work. He turns my 'close enoughs' into 'dead ringers ' and makes it better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having someone around with such a high standard of things also helps to raise my own standard. It is very difficult (for me it is, anyway) to not give a full and 100% effort when the person next to you obviously is. Between the two of us, we have this positive domino effect of raising the bar for each other continually. There is a good, healthy competition between us that drives each of us to push just a little bit harder. In this case, everybody wins because not only is our own personal level of work raised a bit, but it offers better products, services and presentation for our customers in the process. It is very good for our company and our overall attitude.
> 
> While I was doing my thing, Keith was in the process of re-naming and replacing many of the older pictures on the site. I started the site over ten years ago, and I must admit that I had little knowledge of what I was doing. I knew nothing then about files sizes and all the internal factors that made a website run efficiently and work properly. Some of my pictures that I had there were huge files. Others were close to thumb nails. Some products had several versions of them uploaded to the server, leaving many excess 'dead' files to clutter things up. Behind the scenes, it was quite a mess.
> 
> Keith noticed this and began cleaning house on the back of the site. He found that in order to get a good Google ranking, certain things behind the scenes are considered, such as file names, keywords and types of files that are on your site. Even having things like the word "approximately" too many times (as in when giving measurements of a product) could skew your rating one way or another. Things like this never crossed my mind. So Keith has dedicated himself to going through all the product folders and sorting and resizing and renaming all the files which is a monumental task. He works on it a couple of hours a day between his normal work and while you may not see it on the front of the site, it certainly helps with the organization behind the scenes. We believe it has helped with our ratings too, as we have been edging up on Google and other search engines. Again, it is time well spent.
> 
> So with that all said, we have reached another plateau. I am ready to gear up to begin drawing again and move on to the next project. I have many directions that I wish to go in, and that alone seems to slow me down. After yesterdays' discussion of time management, I talked with some about the value of creating lists to get organized and accomplished. What I didn't talk about were situations when the list was long and full and there were many directions in which to head. I find that this sometimes overwhelms me and I wind up accomplishing little or nothing, as I can't make up my mind as to what to do first.
> 
> When this happens, I need to take my own advice and just pick one idea and run with it. It is much like jumping into a swimming pool when you know the water isn't quite as warm as you would like. By slowly submerging yourself, you tend to only make the torture last longer. By just jumping in all at once, within seconds you are over the anxiety and in a good place and not thinking about it anymore.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I will pick my subject and begin to draw again. I can't really tell you what I am going to choose, because at this very moment I am not sure myself. I will look at the list and just pick something and go with it and see what it brings. You will have to come back tomorrow to see what I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Friday!


Thank you both! Jerrell - I hope you have a good day of cutting today. Let me know how you do on the basket.

I am glad you like the pictures. They are a nice way to poke fun at myself. I am glad they make you smile, as they do me. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *In Between*
> 
> I am happy to say that the new patterns are up on the site and completely 'completed.' While they were finished yesterday, I wound up spending some more time re-taking photos and working on fine tuning things of that nature. While everything looked pretty good yesterday morning, I knew that I could do better on the presentation photos and we had a beautifully bright day so the lighting was optimal for re-shooting the pictures. To me it wasn't much of a decision.
> 
> Many times when I show what I am up to here on the blog, I take the pictures while it is still dark or near darkness. While they are for the most part acceptable to get my point across, using the artificial light we have in the kitchen tends to give a yellowish cast to everything. I am able to correct most of this with Photoshop, but for the final pictures I still rather prefer natural light, as the colors look truer and less washed out.
> 
> I do have an Ott Light True Color light, which helps quite a bit, but it can be a bit harsh depending on what I am shooting. We also have built a nice light box which works quite well for smaller things like Keith's pens and ornaments. It gives a controlled environment and allows for consistency in the photographs.
> 
> I have used all these options with a great deal of success. But depending on what I want to photograph, I need to decide the best way to go about taking the picture. The new camera that I have is quite a bit better in taking quality pictures in not so optimal settings I am finding. My biggest issue there is re-learning how to set things for the situation at hand, and I am still becoming comfortable with that. It is getting better though, and overall I am pleased with the overall improvements of the camera over my previous model.
> 
> So yesterday I spent most of the day working on the pictures and getting things ready to upload to the site. Keith is the self-appointed "site-master" (thank goodness!) as he has far more technical knowledge than I do and his organization skills far exceed mine. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he continually strives to have everything on the site consistent. While I am no slouch in that department, I approach the site stuff much as I would an old fashioned game of horse shoes - close is good enough for me. It isn't that I don't want it to be right, but there are so many things on my plate at a given moment, I have to weigh what requires the most attention and tend to that first. But that is when I most appreciate having a good partner. He enjoys fine tuning the website and I believe that a great deal of the success we have had with it is attributed to his hard work. He turns my 'close enoughs' into 'dead ringers ' and makes it better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having someone around with such a high standard of things also helps to raise my own standard. It is very difficult (for me it is, anyway) to not give a full and 100% effort when the person next to you obviously is. Between the two of us, we have this positive domino effect of raising the bar for each other continually. There is a good, healthy competition between us that drives each of us to push just a little bit harder. In this case, everybody wins because not only is our own personal level of work raised a bit, but it offers better products, services and presentation for our customers in the process. It is very good for our company and our overall attitude.
> 
> While I was doing my thing, Keith was in the process of re-naming and replacing many of the older pictures on the site. I started the site over ten years ago, and I must admit that I had little knowledge of what I was doing. I knew nothing then about files sizes and all the internal factors that made a website run efficiently and work properly. Some of my pictures that I had there were huge files. Others were close to thumb nails. Some products had several versions of them uploaded to the server, leaving many excess 'dead' files to clutter things up. Behind the scenes, it was quite a mess.
> 
> Keith noticed this and began cleaning house on the back of the site. He found that in order to get a good Google ranking, certain things behind the scenes are considered, such as file names, keywords and types of files that are on your site. Even having things like the word "approximately" too many times (as in when giving measurements of a product) could skew your rating one way or another. Things like this never crossed my mind. So Keith has dedicated himself to going through all the product folders and sorting and resizing and renaming all the files which is a monumental task. He works on it a couple of hours a day between his normal work and while you may not see it on the front of the site, it certainly helps with the organization behind the scenes. We believe it has helped with our ratings too, as we have been edging up on Google and other search engines. Again, it is time well spent.
> 
> So with that all said, we have reached another plateau. I am ready to gear up to begin drawing again and move on to the next project. I have many directions that I wish to go in, and that alone seems to slow me down. After yesterdays' discussion of time management, I talked with some about the value of creating lists to get organized and accomplished. What I didn't talk about were situations when the list was long and full and there were many directions in which to head. I find that this sometimes overwhelms me and I wind up accomplishing little or nothing, as I can't make up my mind as to what to do first.
> 
> When this happens, I need to take my own advice and just pick one idea and run with it. It is much like jumping into a swimming pool when you know the water isn't quite as warm as you would like. By slowly submerging yourself, you tend to only make the torture last longer. By just jumping in all at once, within seconds you are over the anxiety and in a good place and not thinking about it anymore.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I will pick my subject and begin to draw again. I can't really tell you what I am going to choose, because at this very moment I am not sure myself. I will look at the list and just pick something and go with it and see what it brings. You will have to come back tomorrow to see what I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Friday!


Hi Sheila, I just ordered AND received the snowmen pattern. They are worth the wait that I had to endure while you got them up on the site. Thanks again for sharing your talent with us mere mortals!!
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *In Between*
> 
> I am happy to say that the new patterns are up on the site and completely 'completed.' While they were finished yesterday, I wound up spending some more time re-taking photos and working on fine tuning things of that nature. While everything looked pretty good yesterday morning, I knew that I could do better on the presentation photos and we had a beautifully bright day so the lighting was optimal for re-shooting the pictures. To me it wasn't much of a decision.
> 
> Many times when I show what I am up to here on the blog, I take the pictures while it is still dark or near darkness. While they are for the most part acceptable to get my point across, using the artificial light we have in the kitchen tends to give a yellowish cast to everything. I am able to correct most of this with Photoshop, but for the final pictures I still rather prefer natural light, as the colors look truer and less washed out.
> 
> I do have an Ott Light True Color light, which helps quite a bit, but it can be a bit harsh depending on what I am shooting. We also have built a nice light box which works quite well for smaller things like Keith's pens and ornaments. It gives a controlled environment and allows for consistency in the photographs.
> 
> I have used all these options with a great deal of success. But depending on what I want to photograph, I need to decide the best way to go about taking the picture. The new camera that I have is quite a bit better in taking quality pictures in not so optimal settings I am finding. My biggest issue there is re-learning how to set things for the situation at hand, and I am still becoming comfortable with that. It is getting better though, and overall I am pleased with the overall improvements of the camera over my previous model.
> 
> So yesterday I spent most of the day working on the pictures and getting things ready to upload to the site. Keith is the self-appointed "site-master" (thank goodness!) as he has far more technical knowledge than I do and his organization skills far exceed mine. His favorite word is 'consistency' and he continually strives to have everything on the site consistent. While I am no slouch in that department, I approach the site stuff much as I would an old fashioned game of horse shoes - close is good enough for me. It isn't that I don't want it to be right, but there are so many things on my plate at a given moment, I have to weigh what requires the most attention and tend to that first. But that is when I most appreciate having a good partner. He enjoys fine tuning the website and I believe that a great deal of the success we have had with it is attributed to his hard work. He turns my 'close enoughs' into 'dead ringers ' and makes it better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having someone around with such a high standard of things also helps to raise my own standard. It is very difficult (for me it is, anyway) to not give a full and 100% effort when the person next to you obviously is. Between the two of us, we have this positive domino effect of raising the bar for each other continually. There is a good, healthy competition between us that drives each of us to push just a little bit harder. In this case, everybody wins because not only is our own personal level of work raised a bit, but it offers better products, services and presentation for our customers in the process. It is very good for our company and our overall attitude.
> 
> While I was doing my thing, Keith was in the process of re-naming and replacing many of the older pictures on the site. I started the site over ten years ago, and I must admit that I had little knowledge of what I was doing. I knew nothing then about files sizes and all the internal factors that made a website run efficiently and work properly. Some of my pictures that I had there were huge files. Others were close to thumb nails. Some products had several versions of them uploaded to the server, leaving many excess 'dead' files to clutter things up. Behind the scenes, it was quite a mess.
> 
> Keith noticed this and began cleaning house on the back of the site. He found that in order to get a good Google ranking, certain things behind the scenes are considered, such as file names, keywords and types of files that are on your site. Even having things like the word "approximately" too many times (as in when giving measurements of a product) could skew your rating one way or another. Things like this never crossed my mind. So Keith has dedicated himself to going through all the product folders and sorting and resizing and renaming all the files which is a monumental task. He works on it a couple of hours a day between his normal work and while you may not see it on the front of the site, it certainly helps with the organization behind the scenes. We believe it has helped with our ratings too, as we have been edging up on Google and other search engines. Again, it is time well spent.
> 
> So with that all said, we have reached another plateau. I am ready to gear up to begin drawing again and move on to the next project. I have many directions that I wish to go in, and that alone seems to slow me down. After yesterdays' discussion of time management, I talked with some about the value of creating lists to get organized and accomplished. What I didn't talk about were situations when the list was long and full and there were many directions in which to head. I find that this sometimes overwhelms me and I wind up accomplishing little or nothing, as I can't make up my mind as to what to do first.
> 
> When this happens, I need to take my own advice and just pick one idea and run with it. It is much like jumping into a swimming pool when you know the water isn't quite as warm as you would like. By slowly submerging yourself, you tend to only make the torture last longer. By just jumping in all at once, within seconds you are over the anxiety and in a good place and not thinking about it anymore.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I will pick my subject and begin to draw again. I can't really tell you what I am going to choose, because at this very moment I am not sure myself. I will look at the list and just pick something and go with it and see what it brings. You will have to come back tomorrow to see what I choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Friday!


Thanks, Rick! I am glad you like them and can't wait to see how they come out! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Direction*

I am once again moving in a forward direction.

It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.

There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.

In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.

If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.

But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.










Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.

Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.

We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.

With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.

The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.

From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.

I wish you all the best.










The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


Sheila it is all a balance

We find that if we work hard spend

quality time together smell the roses

now and again. It all works out

I think that is why I'm enjoying your

posts. You have the balance right.

I think if we were neighbours we would

probably get together and brainstorm, laugh

eat & talk about our pets (kids if there around 

And realise how lucky we all are.

Odd thing is, the more we work at it the better

it gets. A stagnant pond…......... no chance.

Yours

Jamie

eating some fresh treacle scones with tea and some

wonderful friends


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


That sounds wonderful Jamie! I always think of my mornings here as time spent with my friends. I do feel a good balance (although some may disagree and say I am a bit 'unbalanced'! LOL) but I find that keeping in balance is like tending a garden. Just because it is doing well one day doesn't mean you ignore it. You need to remember to take the time to nurture it. I can feel when things need attention now. That isn't something that I was always able to do. Writing here helps me be more aware of what is going on in my life on a day to day basis. When I reiterate my day through my writing, I am better able to see when things are slipping out of control. I also enjoy the feedback from my friends here. The advice that I gather from this site is so helpful.

Scones, eh? I have a great recipe for blueberry scones that you reminded me of. Blueberries are in season here too. You are going to make me want to turn on the oven and give them a go. MMmm!

Have a great day today and enjoy! The puppies are adorable!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


Smell the roses

turn on the oven

grab Keith

Get berries

Get the kettle on

Sit back you have earned it


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


I agree with ya both… Plus, now I'm hungry.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


Shirley has some fresh strawberries

a nice tub of Jersey double cream

sitting ready for more scones for

afternoon tea

I love my job

jamie


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


Sheila;

Yesterday you said we had to wait until today to find out what you're up to… Well?

Just kidding.

I think knowing which line you cast out in business is the correct one for you to concentrate on is EXACTLY the same as fishing…you cast out a few lines, and concentrate on the one with the fish pulling the hardest.

You give all the lines the same care and effort in preparing it, then it's out of your hands. You just deal with the results of your efforts.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


I'm getting hungry too, guys!

Lee - I am not trying to tease you! I had an idea of what I was going to work on and then other things came up that needed attention more. I started getting all muddled up and was trying to do everything at once. That's when I settled down and got the idea to pick just one things and do it. It was late by then, but I did make some progress on it. Not enough to show yet though! But things are 'in the works' and something should be ready soon. I promise! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


You are making me hungry, and all I have is granola with strawberries and heavy cream, but I will suffer through
it with a big mug of tea with clover honey. Glad your business meeting went well, these meetings are really
important when your business partner is also sharing your life. Thank you for letting us into your worlds for
a while.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Direction*
> 
> I am once again moving in a forward direction.
> 
> It wasn't that I was stagnant or out of ideas or anything of that sort, it was just trying to make the decision as to which idea I would develop and which direction I needed to move in next was causing some apprehension. After all, choosing more than one direction can be counter-productive if not carefully considered, and I didn't want to make my decisions lightly.
> 
> There are so many ideas, details and opportunities in front of us. Something tells me that this is a crucial time in the life of our business. In a time where small businesses are struggling and dying, we find that we are still inching ahead in a positive direction. And that is a good thing. I realize that this is the result of the hard work that both Keith and I have put into the company. It was (and is!) our goal to grow and expand the business.
> 
> In the past couple of years, we have cast out multiple lines in the water in hopes of advancing the company a bit further. Now it seems that several of those lines are tugging at us all at once, yet we aren't quite sure which ones we need to focus our attention on to continue growing, and sometimes that can leave us frustrated.
> 
> If we head in one direction, are we going to forfeit opportunity elsewhere? Probably so. We can't be in two places at once, and as I have said on previous occasions - there is only so much each of us can do in a day. So there are times when we get 'stuck' and are afraid to move in any direction, fearing we will choose the wrong one.
> 
> But staying in a holding pattern isn't the answer either. By doing that we realize that we have little chance to grow and advance at all. So instead of allowing things to pile up, we have a meeting and talk things through and decide together where our attention needs to go first, and work together to get ready to sail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that decision is made, we find it easy to once again move ahead. For with purpose and direction, we are better able to focus on one idea at a time, and put our best effort forward. It actually feels quite good, and it is then when I feel the excitement and drive once again return. The spark is once again ignited and my energy is put into a place that I know will be of benefit, and progress is once again made.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that I call a 'regrouping day.' After finishing my patterns, both Keith and I were in a place in our designing times where we were in between projects and figuring out what to do next. It was the perfect time to have an informal meeting about the company and what we wanted to do next. There are deadlines from several different places in our immediate future, and although we are on top of things now, we are responsible enough to know that even with several weeks ahead of us before the next hard and fast deadline was due, if we didn't work on some things now, everything would fall upon us all at once, and it would be like trying to control an avalanche.
> 
> We talked things over and discussing the opportunities at hand, weighing the positives with the negatives of each one carefully and making some decisions as to what we would pursue both collectively and individually in the next several weeks. It helped tremendously in alleviating the building anxiety that I was experiencing. Now not only did we have a plan, but we had a plan that we both agreed on and we were clear on our collective directions. That is a big issue when you have a business partner. Leaving things unsaid or to chance only tends to heighten then stress.
> 
> With that being said, we both spent the majority of the day working with renewed purpose. I began working on my next project for the magazine, which seemed to be at the top of my list, and Keith worked on updating our catalog by adding two pages of new products that were created since the Spring 2012 edition was released. Since we recently have had a large inflow of new customers, we felt that it was important to update the catalog so that all of our best and most recent work would be represented. This is no small task.
> 
> The new edition of the catalog will be 'live' on the site later on today and ready for download. The majority of it is finished, and it only needs to be cross-linked throughout the site. It will look much like the original catalog, but it will say "Update Aug. 2012 with two full pages of new patterns" on the front of it. I hope you go check it out.
> 
> From there on, we will continue to sail ahead. There are some new things on the horizon for us that I will talk about as they come to be. I have seen many others who are working in building their own small businesses go through the same dilemmas that we do here. There are many directions beckoning to them, and they aren't sure which way to head. From my own experience, I can attest to how much it can stifle you, or cause you to try to do everything at once and make a mess of things. I am finding that by stepping back and evaluating the situation, you are then able to make the best decision as to which direction to head. And once you do that, you are well on your way to growth.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing in the world is not so much where we stand, as in what direction we are moving. To reach the port of heaven, we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it, but we must sail, and not drift, nor lie at anchor" - Oliver Wendell Holmes


Thank you so much Gus! Yes, those meetings are important to us. Even though we are both here all the time with each other, every now and then we need to stop everything else and talk about things so we are both on the same page. It helps to make a better relationship all around and is very beneficial to the company as well as us personally. 
Thanks for the comment. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Designs*

I started off early today and now after a couple of hours of 'doing things' I don't seem that far ahead of the day. But that is OK, because I was in the process of planning out my next design and I got distracted.

My head is whirling right now. I wish I could do 10 things at once. I realize that it is coming up on my favorite season of the year (autumn) and I have so many ideas that I don't know which one to do first.

Yesterday I finished drawing up my next magazine submission. I had described it to my editor and she seemed eager to see it. When I described it to her, it was still only living in my head, and since then, I have brought it to life on my drawing board and I think it looks even better than I originally thought it would. Today I get to do the actual cutting and see it take shape in wood. I think that is the most exciting part of all.

I don't want to show the whole thing yet, as there needs to be some anticipation built up. Don't you think? Besides, I still don't know just how much I want to preview before it reaches the magazine. I often fight with showing the magazine submissions here or not. While I had spoken to my editor about it quite a while ago and they didn't seem to be bothered in the least. I suppose it is good advertisement for their magazine and as long as I don't give the pattern away or sell the pattern, they are OK with it. After all, they do previews themselves of 'upcoming issues' to entice the readers to look ahead.

Since the only thing I have right now in front of me is the line work, I will only give you a glimpse of it:










Since this is for the winter issue, you could have probably guessed that it would involve some snow. I suppose that isn't much of a surprise.

I have really been having fun working with the magazine because with the new editor, she seems much more open to having me demonstrate and use many of the different paints and finishing products that I have access to. While the other editor accepted some things with different finishes and such, Deb is not only happy that I am using them, but she also likes me to write accompanying articles about the products if possible.

You may or may not have remembered the product I used a couple of months ago called "Margot's MUD" which was a texture paste that I used on my Christmas Bell Ornaments that is now being featured in the magazine.










The issue of the magazine that contained that article came out last week and already there has been quite a good response from it. Both my editors at the magazine and Margot herself have heard a lot of positive things about it due to my project and article. (By the way, you can see more about the MUD at Margot's site at www.margotclark.com) Besides that, I have also received several phone calls regarding the product. It seems that a lot of woodworkers are interested in learning new ways to make their items stand out a bit.

My affiliation with DecoArt is also a great asset, as they have a huge range of products not only suitable for decorative painting (tole painting if you will) but also home decor, which is becoming more and more popular as people are doing more around the home themselves. While many industries are suffering because of the unstable economy, I still feel that the do-it-yourself industry will be all right, and maybe even grow. I am certainly not an economist, but I know for myself when money was really tight when my kids were growing up, I chose to make many of my holiday gifts and decorations rather than purchase something cheap and ill-made. That is really the time when I honed my 'career' as a designer and crafts person. I think home made gifts will be more popular than ever in the upcoming years. Perhaps that is just wishful thinking on my part, but we will have to wait and see.

In any case, Deb (my new editor) had asked both Keith and I if we would like to contribute more articles to the magazine in addition to our regular project submissions. We both jumped at the chance. Keith has had several articles published already and while he likes to do articles on many of the technical aspects, I enjoy trying out and demonstrating new products that are both fun and easy to use, yet make things look really cool.

Along with this project, I will be doing an article on the Weathered Wood Crackle Medium. I will be using it in my design that I am working on today, and I will also make an accompanying article which will clearly demonstrate the process of using it for the readers. I will also be making another video - a bit shorter and perhaps a bit better organized that the article will link to so that the readers can see the product being applied first-hand. All in all it will offer them a complete package of instruction.

I love doing things this way. And I love the flexibility and support that the magazine has offered me. Working like this has turned a great job into a dream job, where I am able to really teach something new to people on a wide scale. It just seems better and better.

I realize that some woodworkers aren't interested in painting or adding different effects to their wood working projects. They like the natural beauty of the wood to show through and that is enough for them. I also like that look for many of the designs that I make, and agree that color and finishes aren't for everyone. But all the designs that I am making in this respect are shown in two versions - one which adds effects and/or color and one left natural. This way people who like the design but aren't partial to the effects will still be able to enjoy it and make it and it will look attractive.

And who knows? Maybe with all the instructions in front of them, they will give a new technique a try and find that they like it. You never know.

I hope you enjoy your Sunday. I know I will because I will be busy at the saw and working on creating something fun and new.

Have a great one!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs*
> 
> I started off early today and now after a couple of hours of 'doing things' I don't seem that far ahead of the day. But that is OK, because I was in the process of planning out my next design and I got distracted.
> 
> My head is whirling right now. I wish I could do 10 things at once. I realize that it is coming up on my favorite season of the year (autumn) and I have so many ideas that I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> Yesterday I finished drawing up my next magazine submission. I had described it to my editor and she seemed eager to see it. When I described it to her, it was still only living in my head, and since then, I have brought it to life on my drawing board and I think it looks even better than I originally thought it would. Today I get to do the actual cutting and see it take shape in wood. I think that is the most exciting part of all.
> 
> I don't want to show the whole thing yet, as there needs to be some anticipation built up. Don't you think? Besides, I still don't know just how much I want to preview before it reaches the magazine. I often fight with showing the magazine submissions here or not. While I had spoken to my editor about it quite a while ago and they didn't seem to be bothered in the least. I suppose it is good advertisement for their magazine and as long as I don't give the pattern away or sell the pattern, they are OK with it. After all, they do previews themselves of 'upcoming issues' to entice the readers to look ahead.
> 
> Since the only thing I have right now in front of me is the line work, I will only give you a glimpse of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is for the winter issue, you could have probably guessed that it would involve some snow. I suppose that isn't much of a surprise.
> 
> I have really been having fun working with the magazine because with the new editor, she seems much more open to having me demonstrate and use many of the different paints and finishing products that I have access to. While the other editor accepted some things with different finishes and such, Deb is not only happy that I am using them, but she also likes me to write accompanying articles about the products if possible.
> 
> You may or may not have remembered the product I used a couple of months ago called "Margot's MUD" which was a texture paste that I used on my Christmas Bell Ornaments that is now being featured in the magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of the magazine that contained that article came out last week and already there has been quite a good response from it. Both my editors at the magazine and Margot herself have heard a lot of positive things about it due to my project and article. (By the way, you can see more about the MUD at Margot's site at www.margotclark.com) Besides that, I have also received several phone calls regarding the product. It seems that a lot of woodworkers are interested in learning new ways to make their items stand out a bit.
> 
> My affiliation with DecoArt is also a great asset, as they have a huge range of products not only suitable for decorative painting (tole painting if you will) but also home decor, which is becoming more and more popular as people are doing more around the home themselves. While many industries are suffering because of the unstable economy, I still feel that the do-it-yourself industry will be all right, and maybe even grow. I am certainly not an economist, but I know for myself when money was really tight when my kids were growing up, I chose to make many of my holiday gifts and decorations rather than purchase something cheap and ill-made. That is really the time when I honed my 'career' as a designer and crafts person. I think home made gifts will be more popular than ever in the upcoming years. Perhaps that is just wishful thinking on my part, but we will have to wait and see.
> 
> In any case, Deb (my new editor) had asked both Keith and I if we would like to contribute more articles to the magazine in addition to our regular project submissions. We both jumped at the chance. Keith has had several articles published already and while he likes to do articles on many of the technical aspects, I enjoy trying out and demonstrating new products that are both fun and easy to use, yet make things look really cool.
> 
> Along with this project, I will be doing an article on the Weathered Wood Crackle Medium. I will be using it in my design that I am working on today, and I will also make an accompanying article which will clearly demonstrate the process of using it for the readers. I will also be making another video - a bit shorter and perhaps a bit better organized that the article will link to so that the readers can see the product being applied first-hand. All in all it will offer them a complete package of instruction.
> 
> I love doing things this way. And I love the flexibility and support that the magazine has offered me. Working like this has turned a great job into a dream job, where I am able to really teach something new to people on a wide scale. It just seems better and better.
> 
> I realize that some woodworkers aren't interested in painting or adding different effects to their wood working projects. They like the natural beauty of the wood to show through and that is enough for them. I also like that look for many of the designs that I make, and agree that color and finishes aren't for everyone. But all the designs that I am making in this respect are shown in two versions - one which adds effects and/or color and one left natural. This way people who like the design but aren't partial to the effects will still be able to enjoy it and make it and it will look attractive.
> 
> And who knows? Maybe with all the instructions in front of them, they will give a new technique a try and find that they like it. You never know.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Sunday. I know I will because I will be busy at the saw and working on creating something fun and new.
> 
> Have a great one!


You have many artistic talents Sheila. Keep on keepin on. Congrats on the magazine. Sounds like you & Keith are expanding quite nicely.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs*
> 
> I started off early today and now after a couple of hours of 'doing things' I don't seem that far ahead of the day. But that is OK, because I was in the process of planning out my next design and I got distracted.
> 
> My head is whirling right now. I wish I could do 10 things at once. I realize that it is coming up on my favorite season of the year (autumn) and I have so many ideas that I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> Yesterday I finished drawing up my next magazine submission. I had described it to my editor and she seemed eager to see it. When I described it to her, it was still only living in my head, and since then, I have brought it to life on my drawing board and I think it looks even better than I originally thought it would. Today I get to do the actual cutting and see it take shape in wood. I think that is the most exciting part of all.
> 
> I don't want to show the whole thing yet, as there needs to be some anticipation built up. Don't you think? Besides, I still don't know just how much I want to preview before it reaches the magazine. I often fight with showing the magazine submissions here or not. While I had spoken to my editor about it quite a while ago and they didn't seem to be bothered in the least. I suppose it is good advertisement for their magazine and as long as I don't give the pattern away or sell the pattern, they are OK with it. After all, they do previews themselves of 'upcoming issues' to entice the readers to look ahead.
> 
> Since the only thing I have right now in front of me is the line work, I will only give you a glimpse of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is for the winter issue, you could have probably guessed that it would involve some snow. I suppose that isn't much of a surprise.
> 
> I have really been having fun working with the magazine because with the new editor, she seems much more open to having me demonstrate and use many of the different paints and finishing products that I have access to. While the other editor accepted some things with different finishes and such, Deb is not only happy that I am using them, but she also likes me to write accompanying articles about the products if possible.
> 
> You may or may not have remembered the product I used a couple of months ago called "Margot's MUD" which was a texture paste that I used on my Christmas Bell Ornaments that is now being featured in the magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of the magazine that contained that article came out last week and already there has been quite a good response from it. Both my editors at the magazine and Margot herself have heard a lot of positive things about it due to my project and article. (By the way, you can see more about the MUD at Margot's site at www.margotclark.com) Besides that, I have also received several phone calls regarding the product. It seems that a lot of woodworkers are interested in learning new ways to make their items stand out a bit.
> 
> My affiliation with DecoArt is also a great asset, as they have a huge range of products not only suitable for decorative painting (tole painting if you will) but also home decor, which is becoming more and more popular as people are doing more around the home themselves. While many industries are suffering because of the unstable economy, I still feel that the do-it-yourself industry will be all right, and maybe even grow. I am certainly not an economist, but I know for myself when money was really tight when my kids were growing up, I chose to make many of my holiday gifts and decorations rather than purchase something cheap and ill-made. That is really the time when I honed my 'career' as a designer and crafts person. I think home made gifts will be more popular than ever in the upcoming years. Perhaps that is just wishful thinking on my part, but we will have to wait and see.
> 
> In any case, Deb (my new editor) had asked both Keith and I if we would like to contribute more articles to the magazine in addition to our regular project submissions. We both jumped at the chance. Keith has had several articles published already and while he likes to do articles on many of the technical aspects, I enjoy trying out and demonstrating new products that are both fun and easy to use, yet make things look really cool.
> 
> Along with this project, I will be doing an article on the Weathered Wood Crackle Medium. I will be using it in my design that I am working on today, and I will also make an accompanying article which will clearly demonstrate the process of using it for the readers. I will also be making another video - a bit shorter and perhaps a bit better organized that the article will link to so that the readers can see the product being applied first-hand. All in all it will offer them a complete package of instruction.
> 
> I love doing things this way. And I love the flexibility and support that the magazine has offered me. Working like this has turned a great job into a dream job, where I am able to really teach something new to people on a wide scale. It just seems better and better.
> 
> I realize that some woodworkers aren't interested in painting or adding different effects to their wood working projects. They like the natural beauty of the wood to show through and that is enough for them. I also like that look for many of the designs that I make, and agree that color and finishes aren't for everyone. But all the designs that I am making in this respect are shown in two versions - one which adds effects and/or color and one left natural. This way people who like the design but aren't partial to the effects will still be able to enjoy it and make it and it will look attractive.
> 
> And who knows? Maybe with all the instructions in front of them, they will give a new technique a try and find that they like it. You never know.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Sunday. I know I will because I will be busy at the saw and working on creating something fun and new.
> 
> Have a great one!


We are happy with it, Roger. For me, it is hard to keep designing two dimensional scroll saw pictures without adding something to them. After all, I have been doing this for over 15 years. How many deer can you draw in two dimensions that are different??? Using these products that I find helps make things a little more fun and exciting for me. I think for the readers/customers too. Some designers just computer generate their final pattern picture, but I think that doing that takes away the fun of designing at all. I have made a couple of computer generated pictures in the past and not cut them, but usually they are only when I do requests for patterns and don't have the time to cut them. I think when I start doing that it is a signal to me that I need to begin moving in other directions. But today will be FUN!!!

You have a good one too!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Do As I Say, Not As I Do*

I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.

Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.

Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.

Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.

I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.

Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.

We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.

So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.

And the lesson began. . .

Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.

It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.

But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.

As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.

I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.

By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.

But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.

I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:










It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it! 

When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)










I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.

For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.

You (re) learn something new every day.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila, they really pop!

Yup, learning all the time. 

If I buy a book and I get one useful tip

I always feel I got a bonus

Jamie

In a Sunny, rainy, moggie Scotland


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks Jamie: 
They are still raw wood and will look much better when finished. I am fortunate they are a bit larger than the little snowmen were or else they would have broken already for sure. I will just have to be gentle.

Now I am torn in two directions, but it will be an exciting day. It is warm and muggy here too, and rather foggy and overcast. I think if the sun comes out we will cook though, so I am happy for the cloud cover. As I said, we don't have air conditioning because it isn't really needed most of the time, but on days like we have been having, I sure miss it. I was up at around 4am this morning because I was designing in my head and I was hot and sticky. I think a combination of everything contributed to my sleeplessness. :/

I will be sending you some information in a bit on what you asked about.

I hope you have a wonderful day today! Thank you for the comment. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila;

You talk about having all the answers… I don't even have all the questions yet, so I think you're doing pretty good.

Both sets look great. When you mentioned having a problem with cedar, I though you were going to say you had an alergic reation to the wood. Many people can't cut cedar without developing some problems. Sometimes just a nuisance, other times fairly serious. As I recall, one guy in my shop would start sneezong , ALOT, and another guy got a nasty rash. You might want to mention that, if you don't already.

Do you have a list of woods, or a spreadsheet, showing which ones that are better suited for scrolling, and in what thicknesses, on your website? Maybe showing ones that could cause reactions, as well. That may be another method of continuing to establish your site as the authority site, and resulting in more traffic, and more sales. Just a thought.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Those letters actually fit the snow theme very nicely. The frame work is lookin very good too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I have heard about problems with cedar too, Lee. Most wood in fact causes some people discomfort or worse if we aren't careful. When Keith turns certain wood for his pens they really bother him (and he does wear a mask.)

I like the chart idea for the site. Although I put on my instructions stuff like "use a tight grained wood such as maple for this project" I think a general chart would be very useful for some people. Last week, a friend/customer was doing one of Keith's basket patterns and had problems with the outer rings because he used oak. Oak is not good for more delicate fretwork that needs support, and we both felt bad that he was having such difficulty, but we didn't foresee the problems. When Keith made the sample, he used maple and it worked fine.

The chart would probably help a lot of people. Thanks so much for the suggestion. 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Great looking pieces - they really stand out. And YES I know what you are talking about about the wrong wood but I will get back to you later this week on that.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Do As I Say, Not As I Do*
> 
> I never for a moment think that I have all the answers. In fact, I often think that the day I stop learning will be the day I take my last breath here on Earth.
> 
> Sometimes learning something is an entirely new experience. We see something fresh and new and it is exciting to learn about it and expand our knowledge. We have a feeling of pride and accomplishment as we learn these new things, and it makes us feel great.
> 
> Other times, we re-learn something that we knew in the past, but over the years the knowledge seemed to have been pushed in to a back corner of our minds and we 'forgot.' Something may happen to trigger that memory and we feel quite foolish, for had we remembered what we knew in the first place, things could have gone quite a bit easier.
> 
> Yesterday I experienced the second type of learning I described.
> 
> I was really excited about cutting out my new patterns, and I couldn't wait to get started. However, when I went to look for the appropriate wood that I needed to cut them, I found that we have a severe shortage of thicker wood here at our place. (By thicker I mean approximately 3/4" thick.) The project that I was doing was some lettering, so I needed the thickness so that the lettering stood up on its own and didn't tip over.
> 
> Most of our projects are made from wood that is 1/2" or less, as they are usually ornaments or plaques. We rarely use wood that is 3/4" thick so we have very little of it around. I did remember seeing some however, but when I wen to look for it, I realized that there was far less on hand than I had anticipated. And that was not good. Besides - it was Sunday and everything was closed. We had some wood at Bernie's, but he doesn't work either on Sunday's and going there was out of the question.
> 
> We all know the feeling of being 'raring to go' on a project and not having all you need to make it or running out of something. It isn't great and I was a bit discouraged. But I dug deep in the pile and came up with some 3/4" oak and 3/4" cedar that would do the job. I was cutting two sets of the letters - one to leave natural finish and the other to stain - so they didn't need to be the same type of wood. What was more important was that the pieces would fit on the wood with the grain going in the proper direction, and that they did.
> 
> So I laid everything out and began cutting. The oak pieces went fine. It was a bit slow going because of the density of the wood, and it took me a bit longer than I had anticipated to cut, but in the end they looked really nice and I was very happy. Then it was time to cut the cedar.
> 
> And the lesson began. . .
> 
> Many years ago when I was first starting scrolling, I cut some layered baskets of cedar. I loved how it looked and I loved how it smelled and I thought it would be lovely wood for the project. I was very wrong.
> 
> It wasn't that it was not pretty or anything like that, but the airy grain of the wood is NOT a good choice for scroll sawing. The baskets I made were the type with the layers of rings and they snapped so many times, I believe that there was more glue on them than wood in the end. Doing them was a nightmare and I was very sad and discouraged and felt like a total failure. I swore I would never buy cedar to scroll again.
> 
> But with Keith making his pens, he had purchased a decent sized piece of 3/4" cedar to perhaps make some pens with. It was long enough and wide enough for the project I was doing and since desperate times call for desperate measures, I used it for one set of the lettering yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I began cutting, I remembered why I didn't like using it. Besides being very dry and brittle, it was also slightly warped in the middle, causing the pieces to rock quite a bit when I was trying to cut them. Of course I didn't figure this out until everything was glued up and I was already cutting. It turned what would have been a pleasant cutting session into one of very high stress, and I was just waiting for these pieces to snap.
> 
> I am proud to say they did not. I am pleased that I drew the pattern of the letters so that there was plenty of strength in the important areas and everything survived. Now I can only hope that they will survive the finishing process and subsequent shipping to the magazine for photography and publication. I will have to do an expert packing job to insure that they will.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was dinner time. I must admit that I was (for the moment) tired of looking at them. The anxiety of the afternoon somewhat ruined the thrill I felt in working with them. It was as if I was miffed at them for being what they were. I decided to walk away from them for the evening and call it a day and take the night off and start fresh on them in the morning.
> 
> But I was antsy sitting at my computer last night. I browsed through Facebook and all my other places and didn't feel like playing any games. There were too many project that I had on my mind and I couldn't sit still. So I drew.
> 
> I came up with a wonderful frame for some new ornaments that I thought of a while back and want to make. I thought I would just get started on it, but I kept going until about 11pm and finished the frames for them for the most part. And they looked really cool! Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my 'usual' style and is quite Victorian. The design is rather free form and I think it came out kind of cool. Wait until you see what I am going to do with it!
> 
> When I awoke this morning, on my table sat the letters from yesterday. As I looked at them sitting there, I no longer felt the anguish that I experienced yesterday. They also looked rather cool, and I will spend the day today finishing them up - cedar and all. (The cedar set is at the top and the oak set is on the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose using the cedar wasn't a disaster after all. However it was quite a reminder to me that I should NOT use it for scroll saw projects. At least the kind of projects that I do. I feel very, very, VERY lucky that all the pieces are still in tact, and it will only be with gentle handling that they will survive the rest of the process.
> 
> For this project, I will tell my customers to "do as I say and not as I do" and pick a wood that will hold up better than the cedar that I used. While it should do OK for the purposes that I am using it, I don't think it will hold up well to normal use or handling.
> 
> You (re) learn something new every day.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Well, Jerrell. I am supposed to 'know these things' and I found myself in the same boat is you were in last week. Keith did do an article on North American Hardwoods and the Scroll Saw which gives the characteristics of many common types of wood and also would be helpful in deciding which wood would be suitable for projects of different types. I had forgotten that was up there on the site. Perhaps a better link to it would be warranted so people could be guided to it a bit better.

Thanks Jerrell for the comment. I will be looking forward to hearing from you with positive news! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*

These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.

It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'

High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.

I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?

I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.

As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.

First of off here is the stained version of the project:










I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.

Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.










You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.

The natural wood pieces also came out nice:










I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:










I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!

I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.

This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.

Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.

I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.

I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me! 

Make it a good one!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Wow Sheila. Lotsa fine cut details. Your camera takes magnificent pics for sure. Those closeups are super clear. Be like the energizer bunny, and keep going and going and going..


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Very nice looking. I have got to learn "painting". It makes projects look SO much better over staining.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day.  This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Good morning Sheila,
Another great pattern! I really like the word art too and I have good luck with it at the craft shows. Your word art patterns kick it up another notch and should be a real big hit at this years shows!! Thanks for sharing your great patterns with us.
Rick


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Hi Sheila;

As usual, these look great. I was thinking as I read this…you spent a day working on two projects yesterday…who would believe a person could do that, and consider it working, and make a living at it.

As you say fairly often, your are lucky to have created the lifestyle you have. By that I don't mean to say you "lucked" into something. No, you worked your a** off to create this way of life for yourself, I'm sure.

I have to laugh at myself too…that I could possibly consider what I do, work. (I know my wife thinks I goof off all the time).

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Thanks, guys! 
Roger - If you knew how dark it was this morning when I took those shots, you would appreciate the camera even more. You are right, it is a HUGE difference - especially in low light like this. My other one took OK pictures in low light, but they were quite grainy. And for under $200 that camera was a steal! I did the video in higher resolution and it was crystal clear. Unfortunately, YouTube 'adjusts' it to a lower quality so it loads quickly for viewers so you all don't get the same quality that I do. But it is a great camera anyway and make things look their best for sure!

Jerrell - The 'staining' is so easy. Just brushing some color over the top of the pieces using the Staining Medium Gel. No shading or anything! It is hard to goof it up and really does add a nice pop of color. If it can make the 'blah' cedar look that good, think how nice the oak would look! You should give it a try. Here is the link to the video on how to apply it: 



 Let me know if you have any questions. 

And Rick - I am glad you guys like them. It does seem that so many people are liking the 'word art' stuff. Whether it be things hung on the wall or standing blocks, it is all over the place. So much of it is 'plain Jane' with things just painted or the edges sanded to make it rustic looking. But we can do so much better! DecoArt has sooooo many products for different kinds of finishes that I am going to work with in the future. I honestly can say that I have had many of these things sitting in my painting cabinet for sometimes YEARS and haven't tried them. But the more I do try them, the more I like them and see that it can give scrollers the edge on their scrolling projects that they want to sell.

Over the years I have heard of people having trouble at craft malls and craft shows selling their scrolled items. While natural wood is beautiful, sometimes it needs a little something to make it look outstanding. Woodworkers are afraid to try new 'painting type' products I think. Many have aversions to painting at all and associate that with doing stuff like tole painting. But these products are geared for the 'non-painters' and I think they could make the difference in shows and craft malls. People want COLOR sometimes! I think using these in the right way to accent beautiful scroll work is a winning combination, and I will continue to design that way.

Thank you all for your input and comments! I really appreciate hearing from you and your thoughts on things. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Hi, Lee! (Your comment came in while I was writing above!)

Keith and I always say we 'goof off' too much! I don't know though - it is all related to the job. Heck, most nights if I quit what I am working on before 9pm I get antsy. Then I usually 'socialize' with my woodworking and painting friends and answer questions and talk about - you guessed it - painting and woodworking! It just happens that I make my living at something I love.

I do feel guilty sometimes - especially when I hear from people with these really crappy jobs/bosses/hours, etc. But you are right - we do "work" hard in the long run. We are dedicated to what we do. We make a lot less than lots of people we know, but we live in a lifestyle that we are comfortable with AND can afford. We have nice stuff. We get our 'toys' (like computer stuff and other indulgences) but we do it all within our means.

Last week on Facebook I mentioned that we don't have 'regular TV' at all. The person came back and said he was sorry, that he thought I did. I think he thought he hurt my feelings. But that is a choice with us. We don't watch TV much and when we do, we get the free stuff that the channels offer or stuff like that. We haven't seen a commercial in years. The only thing I miss is FOOTBALL and I don't think it is worth getting cable just to watch a couple of games a year. I used to be a big fan, but I really don't have the time now anyway to really stay up on it. So all is good.

I like the saying "The harder I work, the luckier I am." I think that sums it up pretty well!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Yes Sheila,

you can always wrap up warm

Shirley is from Durban as is my 1st son

The humidity levels there are crazy

TV? We have one somewhere

We dont have time to wath it, to many fun

things to do. 

Although a good Comedy on DVD with a

bucket of buttered popcorn. Roll on Winter.

They are great by the way Sheila, you definitely

give folk lots of options. Your an inspiration

factory.

I'll be trying my hand at The Snowmen soon

I'll keep you posted. Althogh if you see my

scroll saw you may not give me much chance.

Have a great day.

Jamie


----------



## Bsmith

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Snow! We just dropped out of the triple digits in the mid west but I'm not ready for snow yet.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


I wish you much luck, Jamie! If you have any questions, you know where to find me. 

Bryan - I know what you are saying, but I still can hope!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


im thinking bing crosby…...WHITE CHRISTMAS, where they sing the song that says ''SNOW''....im looking for the cooler days too, here in the south , we get that truly stick to your ribs saw dust…lol…..so lets keep the positive thoughts coming, and lets hope that everyone gets a true winter this year…...when Maine and places like that barley have there lakes freeze and snow is only a dream, something isnt right…....goodnight…grizz


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Sheila,

Your S N O W looks inviting! I'm with you on the hot weather. So many snowbirds here head to Florida or Arizona for the winter. We're considering a cabin in the Arctic for summer ;-), especially after this summer which was virtually all over 90 degrees (and plenty over 100)!


----------



## BigTiny

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


Hi Sheila.

Regarding snow, on behalf of my brother motorcyclists everywhere, *BITE YOUR TONGUE!*

Paul


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let's Have Some SNOW Already!*
> 
> These past couple of weeks have been by far the warmest of the year. While I understand that most people have it worse, I can't help but think if it is this warm in Nova Scotia, it really has to feel hot everywhere else.
> 
> It is no secret that I don't like the really hot weather. Unless I can be lounging on a beach somewhere enjoying the sun, it just doesn't do it for me. My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on if you are cold, but when you are hot and uncomfortable and nearly naked already, you are rather 'stuck.'
> 
> High humidity is even worse than heat I think. I really don't like when you step out of the shower and you are already sweating before your hair is even dry. We are only a couple of kilometers from the ocean, but far enough to have a bit of a difference in temperature and humidity. It is usually a few degrees warmer here (Celsius) and the difference can truly be felt. The other day when I was at the saw, I could feel the sawdust sticking to my damp body as I cut and I longed for the days of sweaters and snow.
> 
> I can feel a difference in the air in the mornings, and it gives me hope that cooler weather is right around the corner. The difference is subtle, but definitely present. Or is that just my wishful thinking?
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the two projects that I had on the go. The "Snow" letters and the mystery project that I will be working on today. While I probably spent more time on the mystery project, I will talk about that in a later post, as I am excited about how the "Snow" lettering came out and I am happy with the results.
> 
> As is seems to becoming the norm, I made two sets of letters for submission. One set would leave the wood in natural tones (for the wood purists) and the other would add some color for those who like to play around with color and finishes. I honestly thought I would like the colored one hands-down better than the natural one, but the natural set, cut from oak, has a nice, rich quality to it and looks equally attractive in my eyes. I can't really choose which one I like the best though, and I am happy that I made two versions.
> 
> First of off here is the stained version of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really only used four colors for this. I did use crackle medium on the snowflakes to give it a bit of 'oomph' and I like how they look. The overlay snowflakes are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are really a nice accent I think. They distribute the lightness of the color over the entire piece and really make it look more balanced.
> 
> Applying the crackle to the small snowflake areas was a bit of a different process than on the snowman. I want to say it was even easier, but there is a technique to it that is quite helpful. When Keith was watching me getting ready to apply the crackle, he questioned how I was going to be able to do it without making a mess. I could tell he doubted that it would be done to his satisfaction, and I was happy when after he saw the final results, he was impressed. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to make another video (a bit shorter) that showed how I accomplished this. I love the stuff and I was happy to use it on another project and hope to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the crackle really worked well even on the small pieces and gave a cool effect. I decided to use corresponding brush on glitter paint called DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add a bit of shimmer. I love this product, as I am like a crow in that I love sparkly things. This is a fairly new product by DecoArt and it has finely ground glitter in a clear base so you can add just a little shimmer to stuff without it looking chunky or gaudy. I find myself using it more and more to add some pizzazz to projects and make them look great. Even though you can't see it much with the photos, it does make a difference.
> 
> The natural wood pieces also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the 1/8" birch plywood for the snowflakes for this piece too. The plywood that I have doesn't have dark lines on the sides where the plys meet and I liked the lighter color that contrasted a bit against the oak. For the pieces (including the ply) I did my usual mineral oil bath and let it soak in for the day. It really turned the oak to a warm and rich color and the veining lines in the snowman showed up a lot better once it was applied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you could tell, but I did sneak just a tad of clear Glamour Dust paint into this piece. I lightly brushed the face of all the snowflakes and the snowman too. The results is very subtle, but all the 'snow' areas shimmer. It looks cool!
> 
> I love doing these word pieces and I plan on doing several more before the season is up. I like thinking of ways to make the letters different than the run of the mill alphabet/block ones that we see around here. It is sometimes challenging to make them in both versions - a natural one and a tinted one - and have them both look good, but I think on this project I did OK.
> 
> This design is going to be headed for the magazine if it is accepted, so it won't be available on my own site for a while, but I have so many other new ideas for myself I don't think that people will even notice.
> 
> Today I am moving on to the next design that I started the other day. This is something that is more geared to cutting and fretwork and I am still trying to decide exactly how I am going to do it. I have so many versions of it in my head that I could probably make three or four different variations using the same line work and each one of them will be different. I am trying to picture in my head how to do them and I may just have a 'suggestion' sheet added to the pattern to show people all the possibilities. It seems though that my patterns are all turning into books, as I like to share all the different ideas I have with my customers. Where do I draw the line? I want to show all the ideas that I have.
> 
> I suppose it is a good problem to have. (Too many ideas!) So for now I will just keep going and see where things wind up. So far it has been doing pretty well.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Here I thought it was Wednesday and it is only Tuesday! That is like getting an extra day for me!
> 
> Make it a good one!


OK Paul . . . . I promise to behave better! 










Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Things and Stuff*

Yesterday was a full day of all kinds of things. But all was good.

People often ask me how I stay so organized when I am doing so many different things. I think that the answer to that is quite easy - maintenance.

Even though I wanted to charge into the next project(s) that I am thinking about, I looked around here and things were getting a little shabby around the edges. Not myself actually (although I am sure some would argue with you!) but the usual tell tale things like my kitchen table, my computer desktop and my general living space. With living in a small place here, it is imperative that we keep things in order or we would be surrounded by clutter and crap. And I don't like working like that. After all, I can't focus on my drawings and designing if my senses are bombarded with clutter and crap all around. My brain can only process so much information at once.

So as much as I would have liked to move ahead with my designs, I decided that it was time to pick up things and get them in order and organize. It was the perfect opportunity because Keith had some errands to run and would be gone for several hours and I had the place to myself to play some good music and get things done. So that is exactly what I did.

I know that doesn't make for great blog reading, but it seems that many of you look on our little setup here and believe that things just fall into place. That is really not the case at all, but all it takes is a little time on a regular basis and instead of becoming a big problem, it is something that can be brought under control in a relatively short time.

Not only did I clean, but I also organized my computer files (again) and everything is in tip top shape. I even got my files together to submit the "Snow" lettering that I showed yesterday to my editor for her to consider for the magazine. I also wanted to do an accompanying article on using the Weathered Wood product, much like I did with the MUD in the previous issue.

I am happy to say that the article that I did on the MUD for the holiday issue has so far received a wonderful response! Not only am I happy for Margot, but I am also happy that it seems that people are interested in learning these new techniques to make their woodworking projects look a bit more snazzy. Sometimes all it takes is a bit to make things stand out among others in a craft mall or show and I have many products like this that are just for that purpose. Since the magazine, Margot and myself have all received nice response from the article, it shows that people are looking for this kind of information and encourages me to do more.

I am happy to say that my editor got back to me within a couple of hours of me submitting the project and wanted not only the project, but the article too! I am excited about this and think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to not only show how to do this process, but to also do another (shorter) video using the suggestions I was given regarding the first one that I can reference to in the article. I think that it will be quite helpful if the readers not only have pictures to follow the learning process, but a video too. It will really be cool.

So it was quite a full day and I am really happy because everything is in order and I am ready to move ahead. Keith went to the nearby lumber yard and picked up some ash, beautiful curly maple, poplar, and birch and went to the mill near us here and had them planed to the thicknesses I need for my next round of projects. We are once again set for a while and are both full of new ideas to develop. It is quite exciting!

Today I need to run to Yarmouth for some shopping and some errands. There are some things that I want to use for designing that I need to get, and it just seems like a good day to get out. I am going to try to get some drawing done so I can perhaps cut tomorrow, but in my head I am still sorting through some of the ideas I have. I have several versions of some designs that I want to do, and I need to sort through them so that I can present them in an organized way. I could easily take one pattern and show several versions on it, but there comes a point when you have to stop and divide things into things that are manageable. I am almost there, as things are evolving into more of what I was thinking, so I just need to take my time and let it come on its own. Nothing like shopping to clear my head. 










I wish you all a wonderful day today. It looks to be a good one here already and I am sure that I will have a fun day ahead of me. I hope you all do too!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Things and Stuff*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day of all kinds of things. But all was good.
> 
> People often ask me how I stay so organized when I am doing so many different things. I think that the answer to that is quite easy - maintenance.
> 
> Even though I wanted to charge into the next project(s) that I am thinking about, I looked around here and things were getting a little shabby around the edges. Not myself actually (although I am sure some would argue with you!) but the usual tell tale things like my kitchen table, my computer desktop and my general living space. With living in a small place here, it is imperative that we keep things in order or we would be surrounded by clutter and crap. And I don't like working like that. After all, I can't focus on my drawings and designing if my senses are bombarded with clutter and crap all around. My brain can only process so much information at once.
> 
> So as much as I would have liked to move ahead with my designs, I decided that it was time to pick up things and get them in order and organize. It was the perfect opportunity because Keith had some errands to run and would be gone for several hours and I had the place to myself to play some good music and get things done. So that is exactly what I did.
> 
> I know that doesn't make for great blog reading, but it seems that many of you look on our little setup here and believe that things just fall into place. That is really not the case at all, but all it takes is a little time on a regular basis and instead of becoming a big problem, it is something that can be brought under control in a relatively short time.
> 
> Not only did I clean, but I also organized my computer files (again) and everything is in tip top shape. I even got my files together to submit the "Snow" lettering that I showed yesterday to my editor for her to consider for the magazine. I also wanted to do an accompanying article on using the Weathered Wood product, much like I did with the MUD in the previous issue.
> 
> I am happy to say that the article that I did on the MUD for the holiday issue has so far received a wonderful response! Not only am I happy for Margot, but I am also happy that it seems that people are interested in learning these new techniques to make their woodworking projects look a bit more snazzy. Sometimes all it takes is a bit to make things stand out among others in a craft mall or show and I have many products like this that are just for that purpose. Since the magazine, Margot and myself have all received nice response from the article, it shows that people are looking for this kind of information and encourages me to do more.
> 
> I am happy to say that my editor got back to me within a couple of hours of me submitting the project and wanted not only the project, but the article too! I am excited about this and think it is a wonderful opportunity for me to not only show how to do this process, but to also do another (shorter) video using the suggestions I was given regarding the first one that I can reference to in the article. I think that it will be quite helpful if the readers not only have pictures to follow the learning process, but a video too. It will really be cool.
> 
> So it was quite a full day and I am really happy because everything is in order and I am ready to move ahead. Keith went to the nearby lumber yard and picked up some ash, beautiful curly maple, poplar, and birch and went to the mill near us here and had them planed to the thicknesses I need for my next round of projects. We are once again set for a while and are both full of new ideas to develop. It is quite exciting!
> 
> Today I need to run to Yarmouth for some shopping and some errands. There are some things that I want to use for designing that I need to get, and it just seems like a good day to get out. I am going to try to get some drawing done so I can perhaps cut tomorrow, but in my head I am still sorting through some of the ideas I have. I have several versions of some designs that I want to do, and I need to sort through them so that I can present them in an organized way. I could easily take one pattern and show several versions on it, but there comes a point when you have to stop and divide things into things that are manageable. I am almost there, as things are evolving into more of what I was thinking, so I just need to take my time and let it come on its own. Nothing like shopping to clear my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It looks to be a good one here already and I am sure that I will have a fun day ahead of me. I hope you all do too!


I can relate really well with the lines about the clutter and crap that just keeps piling up it seems. I did much of the same these past few days. It's amazing how the clutter around you will also clutter your mind. It's best to "clean house", and that helps clean your mind. Have a good day. Drive safe. Oh, and congrats on your article/s.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning*

Yesterday was a busy day, but from the outside looking in, it may have seemed that I accomplished little.

There were many things going on and errands to run and I spent the bulk of the afternoon and evening doing things away from the house and planning on the next projects.

Planning is an odd thing. While I believe it is the backbone of most of my projects, it is something that no one can see, touch or feel. Yet it is there. And without it the entire structure of the project would be chaotic and sloppy.

My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were like fighter pilots. He admired our ability to take care of children, plan dinner and still be creative - all in the course of the same hour. Coming from him that was a great compliment, as he was an engineer with such high and exacting standards that he was admired and respected by all. He was, in fact, the one who first introduced both Cari and I to the scroll saw. While he had a son who was older than Cari, he also had two daughters and treated all three children as equals. He loved to give each of them the opportunity to learn new things by offering the tools and the basic knowledge and he received a great deal of pleasure seeing them 'run' with it.

Since I was so close to Cari and constantly around, I also benefited from his philosophy and was exposed to many creative things that I otherwise would not have been. Improving my ability to map out my projects before starting them was one of the things that I remember most, for Cari's dad believed that with good planning, any project will be successful.

It was an important lesson to learn.

Now, several years later, careful planning of my projects has become a habit. I don't think much about it unless there are days like today where I have little physical progress to show. But even while I was gala-venting around yesterday, my mind was busy thinking about the next several things that I want to make and how I am planning to go about doing them.

I believe Keith notices this in me. Sometimes when we are driving or in a place where I will see something that will take my thoughts away, he will stop and question what I was thinking about. "Nothing." I usually reply, as most of the time my thoughts don't warrant discussion. But while these ideas and thoughts may seemingly be unimportant, I believe they are essential to what I do and make things go much easier in the long run. I need to take this time in order to feel comfortable about what I am doing and be able to enjoy the process.

So there isn't much to report today. Only that I have made progress in my planning of things. You won't see the results of this work that I have been doing for several days or even weeks, when the projects just seem to flow.

I like days like yesterday. We had a good day together and accomplished a lot. In the course of our errands, we seemed to have not had much to buy, and we came home with less than usual. That is a good feeling. It is good not to be wanting anything and realizing that you have all you need to be happy and comfortable. It seems as if we are reaching the point where we are all shopped out and ready to settle in for the winter. While I know it isn't upon us yet, before long it will be here and we will be prepared. Without anxiety or worry.

I believe that is called 'contentment.'

Today I will begin implementing some of those thoughts. Hopefully, you will all see the resulting flow of work that will follow. (And understand why it looks so easy.)

I wish you all a wonderful day! Take the time to gather your thoughts and plan your course of action. It will be a wonderful relief to you and hopefully make your day much more pleasant.










What a wee little part of a person's life are his acts and his words! His real life is led in his head, and is known to none but himself. - Mark Twain


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day, but from the outside looking in, it may have seemed that I accomplished little.
> 
> There were many things going on and errands to run and I spent the bulk of the afternoon and evening doing things away from the house and planning on the next projects.
> 
> Planning is an odd thing. While I believe it is the backbone of most of my projects, it is something that no one can see, touch or feel. Yet it is there. And without it the entire structure of the project would be chaotic and sloppy.
> 
> My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were like fighter pilots. He admired our ability to take care of children, plan dinner and still be creative - all in the course of the same hour. Coming from him that was a great compliment, as he was an engineer with such high and exacting standards that he was admired and respected by all. He was, in fact, the one who first introduced both Cari and I to the scroll saw. While he had a son who was older than Cari, he also had two daughters and treated all three children as equals. He loved to give each of them the opportunity to learn new things by offering the tools and the basic knowledge and he received a great deal of pleasure seeing them 'run' with it.
> 
> Since I was so close to Cari and constantly around, I also benefited from his philosophy and was exposed to many creative things that I otherwise would not have been. Improving my ability to map out my projects before starting them was one of the things that I remember most, for Cari's dad believed that with good planning, any project will be successful.
> 
> It was an important lesson to learn.
> 
> Now, several years later, careful planning of my projects has become a habit. I don't think much about it unless there are days like today where I have little physical progress to show. But even while I was gala-venting around yesterday, my mind was busy thinking about the next several things that I want to make and how I am planning to go about doing them.
> 
> I believe Keith notices this in me. Sometimes when we are driving or in a place where I will see something that will take my thoughts away, he will stop and question what I was thinking about. "Nothing." I usually reply, as most of the time my thoughts don't warrant discussion. But while these ideas and thoughts may seemingly be unimportant, I believe they are essential to what I do and make things go much easier in the long run. I need to take this time in order to feel comfortable about what I am doing and be able to enjoy the process.
> 
> So there isn't much to report today. Only that I have made progress in my planning of things. You won't see the results of this work that I have been doing for several days or even weeks, when the projects just seem to flow.
> 
> I like days like yesterday. We had a good day together and accomplished a lot. In the course of our errands, we seemed to have not had much to buy, and we came home with less than usual. That is a good feeling. It is good not to be wanting anything and realizing that you have all you need to be happy and comfortable. It seems as if we are reaching the point where we are all shopped out and ready to settle in for the winter. While I know it isn't upon us yet, before long it will be here and we will be prepared. Without anxiety or worry.
> 
> I believe that is called 'contentment.'
> 
> Today I will begin implementing some of those thoughts. Hopefully, you will all see the resulting flow of work that will follow. (And understand why it looks so easy.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Take the time to gather your thoughts and plan your course of action. It will be a wonderful relief to you and hopefully make your day much more pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wee little part of a person's life are his acts and his words! His real life is led in his head, and is known to none but himself. - Mark Twain


Yes Sheila that creative gap

truly content and in the moment.

101 Question

What would be the best blade be for Oak

Snowfolk?

Jamie


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day, but from the outside looking in, it may have seemed that I accomplished little.
> 
> There were many things going on and errands to run and I spent the bulk of the afternoon and evening doing things away from the house and planning on the next projects.
> 
> Planning is an odd thing. While I believe it is the backbone of most of my projects, it is something that no one can see, touch or feel. Yet it is there. And without it the entire structure of the project would be chaotic and sloppy.
> 
> My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were like fighter pilots. He admired our ability to take care of children, plan dinner and still be creative - all in the course of the same hour. Coming from him that was a great compliment, as he was an engineer with such high and exacting standards that he was admired and respected by all. He was, in fact, the one who first introduced both Cari and I to the scroll saw. While he had a son who was older than Cari, he also had two daughters and treated all three children as equals. He loved to give each of them the opportunity to learn new things by offering the tools and the basic knowledge and he received a great deal of pleasure seeing them 'run' with it.
> 
> Since I was so close to Cari and constantly around, I also benefited from his philosophy and was exposed to many creative things that I otherwise would not have been. Improving my ability to map out my projects before starting them was one of the things that I remember most, for Cari's dad believed that with good planning, any project will be successful.
> 
> It was an important lesson to learn.
> 
> Now, several years later, careful planning of my projects has become a habit. I don't think much about it unless there are days like today where I have little physical progress to show. But even while I was gala-venting around yesterday, my mind was busy thinking about the next several things that I want to make and how I am planning to go about doing them.
> 
> I believe Keith notices this in me. Sometimes when we are driving or in a place where I will see something that will take my thoughts away, he will stop and question what I was thinking about. "Nothing." I usually reply, as most of the time my thoughts don't warrant discussion. But while these ideas and thoughts may seemingly be unimportant, I believe they are essential to what I do and make things go much easier in the long run. I need to take this time in order to feel comfortable about what I am doing and be able to enjoy the process.
> 
> So there isn't much to report today. Only that I have made progress in my planning of things. You won't see the results of this work that I have been doing for several days or even weeks, when the projects just seem to flow.
> 
> I like days like yesterday. We had a good day together and accomplished a lot. In the course of our errands, we seemed to have not had much to buy, and we came home with less than usual. That is a good feeling. It is good not to be wanting anything and realizing that you have all you need to be happy and comfortable. It seems as if we are reaching the point where we are all shopped out and ready to settle in for the winter. While I know it isn't upon us yet, before long it will be here and we will be prepared. Without anxiety or worry.
> 
> I believe that is called 'contentment.'
> 
> Today I will begin implementing some of those thoughts. Hopefully, you will all see the resulting flow of work that will follow. (And understand why it looks so easy.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Take the time to gather your thoughts and plan your course of action. It will be a wonderful relief to you and hopefully make your day much more pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wee little part of a person's life are his acts and his words! His real life is led in his head, and is known to none but himself. - Mark Twain


Hi Sheila;

Who was it that said,"if you fail to plan, you plan to fail?"

I'm a big believer in having a plan myself. I had a new project manager a number of years ago. I happened to have a 9:00 meeting with the client on the jobsite, but I got there at 8:00, just in time to see this guy start the day. I wanted to see how he handled his new job.

I had about 15 guys working on this job, and another 4 sub contractors, so watching this guy was a real eye opener. He had no plan what-so-ever. As workers would come up to him, he would give them something to do off the top of his head. In a matter of minutes, they would be back, saying we didn't have the materials to do it. He looked like he was panicking. Actually, I think he was, since I was standing there, seeing him throw my money away.

I really couldn't believe what I was seeing. This was a VERY smart man, but he sure didn't look like it. I pulled him off to the side and told him that I considered myself very good at what he was doing, and I wouldn't consider showing up in the morning without a plan. A plan that was now several days old, and one where all the materials that were needed were already delivered to the jobsite, and placed where they were needed. The previous afternoon, I would give each of the workers a heads up on what they would be doing the next day. Most of them would think about it overnight, and have a plan of their own, on how to get the work done.

Fortunately, he took my advice, so I didn't have to shoot him. LOL

Have a planned day!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day, but from the outside looking in, it may have seemed that I accomplished little.
> 
> There were many things going on and errands to run and I spent the bulk of the afternoon and evening doing things away from the house and planning on the next projects.
> 
> Planning is an odd thing. While I believe it is the backbone of most of my projects, it is something that no one can see, touch or feel. Yet it is there. And without it the entire structure of the project would be chaotic and sloppy.
> 
> My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were like fighter pilots. He admired our ability to take care of children, plan dinner and still be creative - all in the course of the same hour. Coming from him that was a great compliment, as he was an engineer with such high and exacting standards that he was admired and respected by all. He was, in fact, the one who first introduced both Cari and I to the scroll saw. While he had a son who was older than Cari, he also had two daughters and treated all three children as equals. He loved to give each of them the opportunity to learn new things by offering the tools and the basic knowledge and he received a great deal of pleasure seeing them 'run' with it.
> 
> Since I was so close to Cari and constantly around, I also benefited from his philosophy and was exposed to many creative things that I otherwise would not have been. Improving my ability to map out my projects before starting them was one of the things that I remember most, for Cari's dad believed that with good planning, any project will be successful.
> 
> It was an important lesson to learn.
> 
> Now, several years later, careful planning of my projects has become a habit. I don't think much about it unless there are days like today where I have little physical progress to show. But even while I was gala-venting around yesterday, my mind was busy thinking about the next several things that I want to make and how I am planning to go about doing them.
> 
> I believe Keith notices this in me. Sometimes when we are driving or in a place where I will see something that will take my thoughts away, he will stop and question what I was thinking about. "Nothing." I usually reply, as most of the time my thoughts don't warrant discussion. But while these ideas and thoughts may seemingly be unimportant, I believe they are essential to what I do and make things go much easier in the long run. I need to take this time in order to feel comfortable about what I am doing and be able to enjoy the process.
> 
> So there isn't much to report today. Only that I have made progress in my planning of things. You won't see the results of this work that I have been doing for several days or even weeks, when the projects just seem to flow.
> 
> I like days like yesterday. We had a good day together and accomplished a lot. In the course of our errands, we seemed to have not had much to buy, and we came home with less than usual. That is a good feeling. It is good not to be wanting anything and realizing that you have all you need to be happy and comfortable. It seems as if we are reaching the point where we are all shopped out and ready to settle in for the winter. While I know it isn't upon us yet, before long it will be here and we will be prepared. Without anxiety or worry.
> 
> I believe that is called 'contentment.'
> 
> Today I will begin implementing some of those thoughts. Hopefully, you will all see the resulting flow of work that will follow. (And understand why it looks so easy.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Take the time to gather your thoughts and plan your course of action. It will be a wonderful relief to you and hopefully make your day much more pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wee little part of a person's life are his acts and his words! His real life is led in his head, and is known to none but himself. - Mark Twain


Hi, Jamie! I would think a #5 would do well. (Let me know if you want me to send you a blade chart because I forgot if I did and I don't know the number of teeth per inch that is offhand!) I use the Olson Mach Speed blades in size 3, but that may be a little draggy if the oak is hard. The #5 reverse tooth blades may fare better. Like anything - there are more than one correct choice. I think if you are in the ballpark of those, you will do well. 

Lee - Thanks for your story. That is the perfect example that I was trying to convey. When I lived in Chicago and everything was 'convenient' I was far more lazy about this aspect (and probably wasted a lot more time too!) But living here in the country where a trip to the store is about an hour each way, without careful planning you have a huge problem on your hands. Add winter to that mix when I park my car and have to ask Keith to drive me and YIKES! I could be in lots of trouble if I am not careful.

I like having everything here in my 'nest' that I may need. Keith teases me about it, but when we run out of something and I have a 'spare' he is quite grateful I think. It all comes down to planning. Thanks for sharing again! It is a great lesson to all of us! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day, but from the outside looking in, it may have seemed that I accomplished little.
> 
> There were many things going on and errands to run and I spent the bulk of the afternoon and evening doing things away from the house and planning on the next projects.
> 
> Planning is an odd thing. While I believe it is the backbone of most of my projects, it is something that no one can see, touch or feel. Yet it is there. And without it the entire structure of the project would be chaotic and sloppy.
> 
> My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were like fighter pilots. He admired our ability to take care of children, plan dinner and still be creative - all in the course of the same hour. Coming from him that was a great compliment, as he was an engineer with such high and exacting standards that he was admired and respected by all. He was, in fact, the one who first introduced both Cari and I to the scroll saw. While he had a son who was older than Cari, he also had two daughters and treated all three children as equals. He loved to give each of them the opportunity to learn new things by offering the tools and the basic knowledge and he received a great deal of pleasure seeing them 'run' with it.
> 
> Since I was so close to Cari and constantly around, I also benefited from his philosophy and was exposed to many creative things that I otherwise would not have been. Improving my ability to map out my projects before starting them was one of the things that I remember most, for Cari's dad believed that with good planning, any project will be successful.
> 
> It was an important lesson to learn.
> 
> Now, several years later, careful planning of my projects has become a habit. I don't think much about it unless there are days like today where I have little physical progress to show. But even while I was gala-venting around yesterday, my mind was busy thinking about the next several things that I want to make and how I am planning to go about doing them.
> 
> I believe Keith notices this in me. Sometimes when we are driving or in a place where I will see something that will take my thoughts away, he will stop and question what I was thinking about. "Nothing." I usually reply, as most of the time my thoughts don't warrant discussion. But while these ideas and thoughts may seemingly be unimportant, I believe they are essential to what I do and make things go much easier in the long run. I need to take this time in order to feel comfortable about what I am doing and be able to enjoy the process.
> 
> So there isn't much to report today. Only that I have made progress in my planning of things. You won't see the results of this work that I have been doing for several days or even weeks, when the projects just seem to flow.
> 
> I like days like yesterday. We had a good day together and accomplished a lot. In the course of our errands, we seemed to have not had much to buy, and we came home with less than usual. That is a good feeling. It is good not to be wanting anything and realizing that you have all you need to be happy and comfortable. It seems as if we are reaching the point where we are all shopped out and ready to settle in for the winter. While I know it isn't upon us yet, before long it will be here and we will be prepared. Without anxiety or worry.
> 
> I believe that is called 'contentment.'
> 
> Today I will begin implementing some of those thoughts. Hopefully, you will all see the resulting flow of work that will follow. (And understand why it looks so easy.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Take the time to gather your thoughts and plan your course of action. It will be a wonderful relief to you and hopefully make your day much more pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wee little part of a person's life are his acts and his words! His real life is led in his head, and is known to none but himself. - Mark Twain


Hi Sheila,

Here's an email I received a few days ago. It's for a free program, designed for making a plan. I figured I would post it, an case anyone can make use of it.

I haven't tried it out, or even checked it out, but I plan to. LOL

Hi Lee,

A couple of weeks ago, I wrote to let you know about a
brand-new tool we've been working on.

It's called 'Plan Anything'!

Plan Anything will help anyone who wants to start a 'real'
business, or who wants to grow their existing business.

We initially only released one plan for the beta, but I'm
excited to announce that another plan type has just gone live!

The new plan is designed to let you quickly and easily
create a well thought out project plan.

As the aim is to help real businesses to plan projects, we've
done our best to keep it simple and get rid of all the
complexity that project planning tools are normally plagued by.

We wanted something that would make sure you'd crossed all
the T's and dotted all the I's, without having to worry
about things like inter-task dependencies, critical path
analysis and diminishing resource allocation.

It's ideal for things like:

- Product launches
- Office relocations
- Marketing campaigns
- Event planning (although we're working on a separate plan just for events)
- Software development
- Writing and publishing an ebook
- Charity events
- Attending Exhibitions
- Opening a shop

And pretty much anything else that needs a simple and
straight forward project plan.

If you're planning the opening ceremony for the Olympics
Games, a space mission to Mars, or a multi-billion dollar
power plant then this is NOT the tool, but for typical
business projects we think it's a great little tool and we
hope you like it too.

To get started, head over to http://www.PlanAnything.com and
either sign-up (if you haven't already), or login to your
existing Plan Anything account - and then select 'Simple
Project Plan' when you create a new plan.

Don't forget to let us know how you get on by posting
feedback and questions to:

www.getsatisfaction.com/plananything

Happy planning!

Paul

P.S. And don't forget that, just like the Product/Service
Blueprint it is absolutely free! Crazy, but true 

http://www.PlanAnything.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day, but from the outside looking in, it may have seemed that I accomplished little.
> 
> There were many things going on and errands to run and I spent the bulk of the afternoon and evening doing things away from the house and planning on the next projects.
> 
> Planning is an odd thing. While I believe it is the backbone of most of my projects, it is something that no one can see, touch or feel. Yet it is there. And without it the entire structure of the project would be chaotic and sloppy.
> 
> My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were like fighter pilots. He admired our ability to take care of children, plan dinner and still be creative - all in the course of the same hour. Coming from him that was a great compliment, as he was an engineer with such high and exacting standards that he was admired and respected by all. He was, in fact, the one who first introduced both Cari and I to the scroll saw. While he had a son who was older than Cari, he also had two daughters and treated all three children as equals. He loved to give each of them the opportunity to learn new things by offering the tools and the basic knowledge and he received a great deal of pleasure seeing them 'run' with it.
> 
> Since I was so close to Cari and constantly around, I also benefited from his philosophy and was exposed to many creative things that I otherwise would not have been. Improving my ability to map out my projects before starting them was one of the things that I remember most, for Cari's dad believed that with good planning, any project will be successful.
> 
> It was an important lesson to learn.
> 
> Now, several years later, careful planning of my projects has become a habit. I don't think much about it unless there are days like today where I have little physical progress to show. But even while I was gala-venting around yesterday, my mind was busy thinking about the next several things that I want to make and how I am planning to go about doing them.
> 
> I believe Keith notices this in me. Sometimes when we are driving or in a place where I will see something that will take my thoughts away, he will stop and question what I was thinking about. "Nothing." I usually reply, as most of the time my thoughts don't warrant discussion. But while these ideas and thoughts may seemingly be unimportant, I believe they are essential to what I do and make things go much easier in the long run. I need to take this time in order to feel comfortable about what I am doing and be able to enjoy the process.
> 
> So there isn't much to report today. Only that I have made progress in my planning of things. You won't see the results of this work that I have been doing for several days or even weeks, when the projects just seem to flow.
> 
> I like days like yesterday. We had a good day together and accomplished a lot. In the course of our errands, we seemed to have not had much to buy, and we came home with less than usual. That is a good feeling. It is good not to be wanting anything and realizing that you have all you need to be happy and comfortable. It seems as if we are reaching the point where we are all shopped out and ready to settle in for the winter. While I know it isn't upon us yet, before long it will be here and we will be prepared. Without anxiety or worry.
> 
> I believe that is called 'contentment.'
> 
> Today I will begin implementing some of those thoughts. Hopefully, you will all see the resulting flow of work that will follow. (And understand why it looks so easy.)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Take the time to gather your thoughts and plan your course of action. It will be a wonderful relief to you and hopefully make your day much more pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wee little part of a person's life are his acts and his words! His real life is led in his head, and is known to none but himself. - Mark Twain


Thanks so much Lee. I am sure that many will find this really helpful. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ebb and Flow*

Not every day can be the most productive. Even if we do get a lot of things done, everything we do isn't always notable or worthy of mentioning. But there are some days when I find that those mundane chores that need to be done on a daily basis fill up the majority of my day.

Usually when I write here, I like to talk about things that are above and beyond the day to day routine. After all, we all do things like washing clothes, cleaning floors and cooking meals and I don't think that anyone would really be interested in that part of my day. Yet they are a part of day to day life that isn't only present each day, but sometimes monopolizes the day completely.

Yesterday was one of those days for me. After picking up a few things for the house Wednesday we spent a good part of the day getting them settled in. And as always, one thing led to another and we wound up doing more cleaning and organizing. I am sure some of you must wonder how much of a slob I am because it seems that lately I am constantly organizing and reorganizing things. Perhaps it is a 'nesting' thing and I am preparing myself for the long winter when I know I won't be able to get out and get things. This year was a banner year for us and we were able to really make our place nice by adding a couple of new pieces of furniture and home furnishing items. But since we don't have any extra storage here, we try hard to move something out with each piece or item that is brought in. That keeps our trash men quite busy sometimes.

Yesterday, one of the final purchases that I made arrived. It was a combination cat box/bench for the bathroom and for me anyway it was a big deal (I think for the cats too!)










I had seen this item well over a year ago and thought it would be ideal for us here. Our bathroom is roomy enough, and with three cats kicking up the litter from their box, it is an endless mess of sweeping up the trail of crumbs in the bathroom. We currently had an ugly covered box that was looking the worse for wear and an old chair next to it where Richard (our cat) liked to sleep at night. While they were functional, they were quite an eyesore and after seeing this item, I kept thinking how clever it was to hide the box and provide a place to sit (or sleep in Richards' case) and I really kind of wanted one.

I toyed with the idea of both making one for myself, or having Bernie make one for us, and I even asked him about it last fall. But he was quite busy then and his dance card was full and it wasn't urgent anyway, as we had gotten along fine until now anyway. So I pushed it to the back of my mind for the time being.

But every once in a while, the idea would pop up and I wanted one again. Usually it was when I was sweeping stray litter off of the floor or cleaning the ugly box we had and I began thinking how nice it would be to have a fresh new place for them to do their business. But we were quite busy and Bernie was also busy so the idea of it again would be pushed to the back of my mind.

But a couple of weeks ago, we were in Wal-Mart buying litter, and they had covered boxes there. Keith suggested that we look into getting a new box, as the old one was quite an eyesore and the top was damaged from years ago when I moved here and held together with duct tape and I was rather surprised to see that a covered box cost about $35. It got me to thinking again that I would love to get rid of that old chair too and when I returned home, I once again looked to see about the box above.

Unfortunately no one sold them here in Canada that I could find, so I finally bit the bullet and ordered it up from the States, which cost me a bit more in shipping charges and taxes and duties. My friend Kelly (Rivergirl) had said she would have been happy to make one for me and send it to me, but I felt that it would cost here even more to ship and while I appreciated it very much, the deed was already done and it was on its way.

It arrived yesterday in a flat box and it was the typical MDF with a covering over it like most put-it-together-yourself furniture was, but it seems sturdy enough and it was packed very nicely and they even gave extra hardware. Everything fit together well and while it is no work of art, it is clean and sturdy enough and will serve a good purpose for many years, I expect. The only issue I have with it was hoping the cats would adapt to it, as we all know how cats can be on these matters.

We had it up and running by about 2pm and by dinner, we were certain that all three hadn't tried it out yet. Richard was the first to try it out. Being the leader of the pack, I was not surprised at this. Pancakes was (as expected) frightened of it but I did see him emerge from it several hours later. I went to bed at about 11:30 and Coco still (to my knowledge) had not given it a go. This concerned me to the point that I was dreaming about it and I didn't want to wake up to a mess in the morning. Up until now, they have always been extremely clean cats and have never had any 'accidents' and I was worried that this may set off a new bad habit if they disapproved of it.

But I was quite relieved this morning when it appeared that everyone had 'checked in' during the night. My world was once again happy.

I apologize for going on about such silliness. It was just one of those days where 'work' took a back seat and life took over. I had some sewing that I needed to do and some other things around the house that needed attending, and while I still filled orders and responded to many emails, I didn't get much drawing done at all.

I sat down to draw around 8:30 last night, and put in a couple of hours, but I don't know if I am happy with my results and may scratch what I did and start over again. My head just wasn't into it I suppose.

I try to run with ideas as they come for this reason. When I have the time or the inspiration, I don't like to stop because I realize that these times won't always be here for me. I felt bad because I was really tired last night, yet I didn't feel that I accomplished any 'work' to speak of. But that is just how it goes, I guess.










I am not concerned though, as I know that the tide will again come in and I will be productive again in the woodworking sense. Part of what makes my life so good is that I have the ability to take the time I need for these things and be able to set my own schedule accordingly so that I am able to work in a clean and pleasant environment.

I look forward to a new day and I know that today I will actually getting some quality drawing finished and perhaps even getting to the point where I can give it a go at the saw. As I look around, I am happy that I took the time I did yesterday for other things. I think that it was time well-spent and even if it didn't produce a new pattern or woodworking project, it was a good day. Today will be a good day too.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ebb and Flow*
> 
> Not every day can be the most productive. Even if we do get a lot of things done, everything we do isn't always notable or worthy of mentioning. But there are some days when I find that those mundane chores that need to be done on a daily basis fill up the majority of my day.
> 
> Usually when I write here, I like to talk about things that are above and beyond the day to day routine. After all, we all do things like washing clothes, cleaning floors and cooking meals and I don't think that anyone would really be interested in that part of my day. Yet they are a part of day to day life that isn't only present each day, but sometimes monopolizes the day completely.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me. After picking up a few things for the house Wednesday we spent a good part of the day getting them settled in. And as always, one thing led to another and we wound up doing more cleaning and organizing. I am sure some of you must wonder how much of a slob I am because it seems that lately I am constantly organizing and reorganizing things. Perhaps it is a 'nesting' thing and I am preparing myself for the long winter when I know I won't be able to get out and get things. This year was a banner year for us and we were able to really make our place nice by adding a couple of new pieces of furniture and home furnishing items. But since we don't have any extra storage here, we try hard to move something out with each piece or item that is brought in. That keeps our trash men quite busy sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, one of the final purchases that I made arrived. It was a combination cat box/bench for the bathroom and for me anyway it was a big deal (I think for the cats too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen this item well over a year ago and thought it would be ideal for us here. Our bathroom is roomy enough, and with three cats kicking up the litter from their box, it is an endless mess of sweeping up the trail of crumbs in the bathroom. We currently had an ugly covered box that was looking the worse for wear and an old chair next to it where Richard (our cat) liked to sleep at night. While they were functional, they were quite an eyesore and after seeing this item, I kept thinking how clever it was to hide the box and provide a place to sit (or sleep in Richards' case) and I really kind of wanted one.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of both making one for myself, or having Bernie make one for us, and I even asked him about it last fall. But he was quite busy then and his dance card was full and it wasn't urgent anyway, as we had gotten along fine until now anyway. So I pushed it to the back of my mind for the time being.
> 
> But every once in a while, the idea would pop up and I wanted one again. Usually it was when I was sweeping stray litter off of the floor or cleaning the ugly box we had and I began thinking how nice it would be to have a fresh new place for them to do their business. But we were quite busy and Bernie was also busy so the idea of it again would be pushed to the back of my mind.
> 
> But a couple of weeks ago, we were in Wal-Mart buying litter, and they had covered boxes there. Keith suggested that we look into getting a new box, as the old one was quite an eyesore and the top was damaged from years ago when I moved here and held together with duct tape and I was rather surprised to see that a covered box cost about $35. It got me to thinking again that I would love to get rid of that old chair too and when I returned home, I once again looked to see about the box above.
> 
> Unfortunately no one sold them here in Canada that I could find, so I finally bit the bullet and ordered it up from the States, which cost me a bit more in shipping charges and taxes and duties. My friend Kelly (Rivergirl) had said she would have been happy to make one for me and send it to me, but I felt that it would cost here even more to ship and while I appreciated it very much, the deed was already done and it was on its way.
> 
> It arrived yesterday in a flat box and it was the typical MDF with a covering over it like most put-it-together-yourself furniture was, but it seems sturdy enough and it was packed very nicely and they even gave extra hardware. Everything fit together well and while it is no work of art, it is clean and sturdy enough and will serve a good purpose for many years, I expect. The only issue I have with it was hoping the cats would adapt to it, as we all know how cats can be on these matters.
> 
> We had it up and running by about 2pm and by dinner, we were certain that all three hadn't tried it out yet. Richard was the first to try it out. Being the leader of the pack, I was not surprised at this. Pancakes was (as expected) frightened of it but I did see him emerge from it several hours later. I went to bed at about 11:30 and Coco still (to my knowledge) had not given it a go. This concerned me to the point that I was dreaming about it and I didn't want to wake up to a mess in the morning. Up until now, they have always been extremely clean cats and have never had any 'accidents' and I was worried that this may set off a new bad habit if they disapproved of it.
> 
> But I was quite relieved this morning when it appeared that everyone had 'checked in' during the night. My world was once again happy.
> 
> I apologize for going on about such silliness. It was just one of those days where 'work' took a back seat and life took over. I had some sewing that I needed to do and some other things around the house that needed attending, and while I still filled orders and responded to many emails, I didn't get much drawing done at all.
> 
> I sat down to draw around 8:30 last night, and put in a couple of hours, but I don't know if I am happy with my results and may scratch what I did and start over again. My head just wasn't into it I suppose.
> 
> I try to run with ideas as they come for this reason. When I have the time or the inspiration, I don't like to stop because I realize that these times won't always be here for me. I felt bad because I was really tired last night, yet I didn't feel that I accomplished any 'work' to speak of. But that is just how it goes, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned though, as I know that the tide will again come in and I will be productive again in the woodworking sense. Part of what makes my life so good is that I have the ability to take the time I need for these things and be able to set my own schedule accordingly so that I am able to work in a clean and pleasant environment.
> 
> I look forward to a new day and I know that today I will actually getting some quality drawing finished and perhaps even getting to the point where I can give it a go at the saw. As I look around, I am happy that I took the time I did yesterday for other things. I think that it was time well-spent and even if it didn't produce a new pattern or woodworking project, it was a good day. Today will be a good day too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Have a good weekend Sheila. Gr8 story. That is a nice setup with the box built-in. Our 3 boys, Rockie, Bullwinkle, and Boris, have their own bathroom..lol… it's the laundry room. I cut out a "doorway" for them to come and go. Having 2 boxes in there makes it nice.
This is Rockie & Bullwinkle here:


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ebb and Flow*
> 
> Not every day can be the most productive. Even if we do get a lot of things done, everything we do isn't always notable or worthy of mentioning. But there are some days when I find that those mundane chores that need to be done on a daily basis fill up the majority of my day.
> 
> Usually when I write here, I like to talk about things that are above and beyond the day to day routine. After all, we all do things like washing clothes, cleaning floors and cooking meals and I don't think that anyone would really be interested in that part of my day. Yet they are a part of day to day life that isn't only present each day, but sometimes monopolizes the day completely.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me. After picking up a few things for the house Wednesday we spent a good part of the day getting them settled in. And as always, one thing led to another and we wound up doing more cleaning and organizing. I am sure some of you must wonder how much of a slob I am because it seems that lately I am constantly organizing and reorganizing things. Perhaps it is a 'nesting' thing and I am preparing myself for the long winter when I know I won't be able to get out and get things. This year was a banner year for us and we were able to really make our place nice by adding a couple of new pieces of furniture and home furnishing items. But since we don't have any extra storage here, we try hard to move something out with each piece or item that is brought in. That keeps our trash men quite busy sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, one of the final purchases that I made arrived. It was a combination cat box/bench for the bathroom and for me anyway it was a big deal (I think for the cats too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen this item well over a year ago and thought it would be ideal for us here. Our bathroom is roomy enough, and with three cats kicking up the litter from their box, it is an endless mess of sweeping up the trail of crumbs in the bathroom. We currently had an ugly covered box that was looking the worse for wear and an old chair next to it where Richard (our cat) liked to sleep at night. While they were functional, they were quite an eyesore and after seeing this item, I kept thinking how clever it was to hide the box and provide a place to sit (or sleep in Richards' case) and I really kind of wanted one.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of both making one for myself, or having Bernie make one for us, and I even asked him about it last fall. But he was quite busy then and his dance card was full and it wasn't urgent anyway, as we had gotten along fine until now anyway. So I pushed it to the back of my mind for the time being.
> 
> But every once in a while, the idea would pop up and I wanted one again. Usually it was when I was sweeping stray litter off of the floor or cleaning the ugly box we had and I began thinking how nice it would be to have a fresh new place for them to do their business. But we were quite busy and Bernie was also busy so the idea of it again would be pushed to the back of my mind.
> 
> But a couple of weeks ago, we were in Wal-Mart buying litter, and they had covered boxes there. Keith suggested that we look into getting a new box, as the old one was quite an eyesore and the top was damaged from years ago when I moved here and held together with duct tape and I was rather surprised to see that a covered box cost about $35. It got me to thinking again that I would love to get rid of that old chair too and when I returned home, I once again looked to see about the box above.
> 
> Unfortunately no one sold them here in Canada that I could find, so I finally bit the bullet and ordered it up from the States, which cost me a bit more in shipping charges and taxes and duties. My friend Kelly (Rivergirl) had said she would have been happy to make one for me and send it to me, but I felt that it would cost here even more to ship and while I appreciated it very much, the deed was already done and it was on its way.
> 
> It arrived yesterday in a flat box and it was the typical MDF with a covering over it like most put-it-together-yourself furniture was, but it seems sturdy enough and it was packed very nicely and they even gave extra hardware. Everything fit together well and while it is no work of art, it is clean and sturdy enough and will serve a good purpose for many years, I expect. The only issue I have with it was hoping the cats would adapt to it, as we all know how cats can be on these matters.
> 
> We had it up and running by about 2pm and by dinner, we were certain that all three hadn't tried it out yet. Richard was the first to try it out. Being the leader of the pack, I was not surprised at this. Pancakes was (as expected) frightened of it but I did see him emerge from it several hours later. I went to bed at about 11:30 and Coco still (to my knowledge) had not given it a go. This concerned me to the point that I was dreaming about it and I didn't want to wake up to a mess in the morning. Up until now, they have always been extremely clean cats and have never had any 'accidents' and I was worried that this may set off a new bad habit if they disapproved of it.
> 
> But I was quite relieved this morning when it appeared that everyone had 'checked in' during the night. My world was once again happy.
> 
> I apologize for going on about such silliness. It was just one of those days where 'work' took a back seat and life took over. I had some sewing that I needed to do and some other things around the house that needed attending, and while I still filled orders and responded to many emails, I didn't get much drawing done at all.
> 
> I sat down to draw around 8:30 last night, and put in a couple of hours, but I don't know if I am happy with my results and may scratch what I did and start over again. My head just wasn't into it I suppose.
> 
> I try to run with ideas as they come for this reason. When I have the time or the inspiration, I don't like to stop because I realize that these times won't always be here for me. I felt bad because I was really tired last night, yet I didn't feel that I accomplished any 'work' to speak of. But that is just how it goes, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned though, as I know that the tide will again come in and I will be productive again in the woodworking sense. Part of what makes my life so good is that I have the ability to take the time I need for these things and be able to set my own schedule accordingly so that I am able to work in a clean and pleasant environment.
> 
> I look forward to a new day and I know that today I will actually getting some quality drawing finished and perhaps even getting to the point where I can give it a go at the saw. As I look around, I am happy that I took the time I did yesterday for other things. I think that it was time well-spent and even if it didn't produce a new pattern or woodworking project, it was a good day. Today will be a good day too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Aren't they awesome!!!! What beautiful kitties! Thank you for indulging me on my blog today. Sometimes life just takes over and that is all I have to write about! 

Take care Roger and have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Ebb and Flow*
> 
> Not every day can be the most productive. Even if we do get a lot of things done, everything we do isn't always notable or worthy of mentioning. But there are some days when I find that those mundane chores that need to be done on a daily basis fill up the majority of my day.
> 
> Usually when I write here, I like to talk about things that are above and beyond the day to day routine. After all, we all do things like washing clothes, cleaning floors and cooking meals and I don't think that anyone would really be interested in that part of my day. Yet they are a part of day to day life that isn't only present each day, but sometimes monopolizes the day completely.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me. After picking up a few things for the house Wednesday we spent a good part of the day getting them settled in. And as always, one thing led to another and we wound up doing more cleaning and organizing. I am sure some of you must wonder how much of a slob I am because it seems that lately I am constantly organizing and reorganizing things. Perhaps it is a 'nesting' thing and I am preparing myself for the long winter when I know I won't be able to get out and get things. This year was a banner year for us and we were able to really make our place nice by adding a couple of new pieces of furniture and home furnishing items. But since we don't have any extra storage here, we try hard to move something out with each piece or item that is brought in. That keeps our trash men quite busy sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, one of the final purchases that I made arrived. It was a combination cat box/bench for the bathroom and for me anyway it was a big deal (I think for the cats too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen this item well over a year ago and thought it would be ideal for us here. Our bathroom is roomy enough, and with three cats kicking up the litter from their box, it is an endless mess of sweeping up the trail of crumbs in the bathroom. We currently had an ugly covered box that was looking the worse for wear and an old chair next to it where Richard (our cat) liked to sleep at night. While they were functional, they were quite an eyesore and after seeing this item, I kept thinking how clever it was to hide the box and provide a place to sit (or sleep in Richards' case) and I really kind of wanted one.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of both making one for myself, or having Bernie make one for us, and I even asked him about it last fall. But he was quite busy then and his dance card was full and it wasn't urgent anyway, as we had gotten along fine until now anyway. So I pushed it to the back of my mind for the time being.
> 
> But every once in a while, the idea would pop up and I wanted one again. Usually it was when I was sweeping stray litter off of the floor or cleaning the ugly box we had and I began thinking how nice it would be to have a fresh new place for them to do their business. But we were quite busy and Bernie was also busy so the idea of it again would be pushed to the back of my mind.
> 
> But a couple of weeks ago, we were in Wal-Mart buying litter, and they had covered boxes there. Keith suggested that we look into getting a new box, as the old one was quite an eyesore and the top was damaged from years ago when I moved here and held together with duct tape and I was rather surprised to see that a covered box cost about $35. It got me to thinking again that I would love to get rid of that old chair too and when I returned home, I once again looked to see about the box above.
> 
> Unfortunately no one sold them here in Canada that I could find, so I finally bit the bullet and ordered it up from the States, which cost me a bit more in shipping charges and taxes and duties. My friend Kelly (Rivergirl) had said she would have been happy to make one for me and send it to me, but I felt that it would cost here even more to ship and while I appreciated it very much, the deed was already done and it was on its way.
> 
> It arrived yesterday in a flat box and it was the typical MDF with a covering over it like most put-it-together-yourself furniture was, but it seems sturdy enough and it was packed very nicely and they even gave extra hardware. Everything fit together well and while it is no work of art, it is clean and sturdy enough and will serve a good purpose for many years, I expect. The only issue I have with it was hoping the cats would adapt to it, as we all know how cats can be on these matters.
> 
> We had it up and running by about 2pm and by dinner, we were certain that all three hadn't tried it out yet. Richard was the first to try it out. Being the leader of the pack, I was not surprised at this. Pancakes was (as expected) frightened of it but I did see him emerge from it several hours later. I went to bed at about 11:30 and Coco still (to my knowledge) had not given it a go. This concerned me to the point that I was dreaming about it and I didn't want to wake up to a mess in the morning. Up until now, they have always been extremely clean cats and have never had any 'accidents' and I was worried that this may set off a new bad habit if they disapproved of it.
> 
> But I was quite relieved this morning when it appeared that everyone had 'checked in' during the night. My world was once again happy.
> 
> I apologize for going on about such silliness. It was just one of those days where 'work' took a back seat and life took over. I had some sewing that I needed to do and some other things around the house that needed attending, and while I still filled orders and responded to many emails, I didn't get much drawing done at all.
> 
> I sat down to draw around 8:30 last night, and put in a couple of hours, but I don't know if I am happy with my results and may scratch what I did and start over again. My head just wasn't into it I suppose.
> 
> I try to run with ideas as they come for this reason. When I have the time or the inspiration, I don't like to stop because I realize that these times won't always be here for me. I felt bad because I was really tired last night, yet I didn't feel that I accomplished any 'work' to speak of. But that is just how it goes, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned though, as I know that the tide will again come in and I will be productive again in the woodworking sense. Part of what makes my life so good is that I have the ability to take the time I need for these things and be able to set my own schedule accordingly so that I am able to work in a clean and pleasant environment.
> 
> I look forward to a new day and I know that today I will actually getting some quality drawing finished and perhaps even getting to the point where I can give it a go at the saw. As I look around, I am happy that I took the time I did yesterday for other things. I think that it was time well-spent and even if it didn't produce a new pattern or woodworking project, it was a good day. Today will be a good day too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Hi Sheila,

nesting is important, it makes the house a home.

I think we could get Kelly into doing a nice Rustic

Outhouse for the inside of your Outhouse that is

in the house. Did that make any sense?

I was going to pm you this link to blades then I thought

it may be of general interest?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/fretsaws-blades-dept836677_pg1/

As you can see there does not appear to be a big selection.

This is my main supplier of all my equipment

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ebb and Flow*
> 
> Not every day can be the most productive. Even if we do get a lot of things done, everything we do isn't always notable or worthy of mentioning. But there are some days when I find that those mundane chores that need to be done on a daily basis fill up the majority of my day.
> 
> Usually when I write here, I like to talk about things that are above and beyond the day to day routine. After all, we all do things like washing clothes, cleaning floors and cooking meals and I don't think that anyone would really be interested in that part of my day. Yet they are a part of day to day life that isn't only present each day, but sometimes monopolizes the day completely.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me. After picking up a few things for the house Wednesday we spent a good part of the day getting them settled in. And as always, one thing led to another and we wound up doing more cleaning and organizing. I am sure some of you must wonder how much of a slob I am because it seems that lately I am constantly organizing and reorganizing things. Perhaps it is a 'nesting' thing and I am preparing myself for the long winter when I know I won't be able to get out and get things. This year was a banner year for us and we were able to really make our place nice by adding a couple of new pieces of furniture and home furnishing items. But since we don't have any extra storage here, we try hard to move something out with each piece or item that is brought in. That keeps our trash men quite busy sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, one of the final purchases that I made arrived. It was a combination cat box/bench for the bathroom and for me anyway it was a big deal (I think for the cats too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen this item well over a year ago and thought it would be ideal for us here. Our bathroom is roomy enough, and with three cats kicking up the litter from their box, it is an endless mess of sweeping up the trail of crumbs in the bathroom. We currently had an ugly covered box that was looking the worse for wear and an old chair next to it where Richard (our cat) liked to sleep at night. While they were functional, they were quite an eyesore and after seeing this item, I kept thinking how clever it was to hide the box and provide a place to sit (or sleep in Richards' case) and I really kind of wanted one.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of both making one for myself, or having Bernie make one for us, and I even asked him about it last fall. But he was quite busy then and his dance card was full and it wasn't urgent anyway, as we had gotten along fine until now anyway. So I pushed it to the back of my mind for the time being.
> 
> But every once in a while, the idea would pop up and I wanted one again. Usually it was when I was sweeping stray litter off of the floor or cleaning the ugly box we had and I began thinking how nice it would be to have a fresh new place for them to do their business. But we were quite busy and Bernie was also busy so the idea of it again would be pushed to the back of my mind.
> 
> But a couple of weeks ago, we were in Wal-Mart buying litter, and they had covered boxes there. Keith suggested that we look into getting a new box, as the old one was quite an eyesore and the top was damaged from years ago when I moved here and held together with duct tape and I was rather surprised to see that a covered box cost about $35. It got me to thinking again that I would love to get rid of that old chair too and when I returned home, I once again looked to see about the box above.
> 
> Unfortunately no one sold them here in Canada that I could find, so I finally bit the bullet and ordered it up from the States, which cost me a bit more in shipping charges and taxes and duties. My friend Kelly (Rivergirl) had said she would have been happy to make one for me and send it to me, but I felt that it would cost here even more to ship and while I appreciated it very much, the deed was already done and it was on its way.
> 
> It arrived yesterday in a flat box and it was the typical MDF with a covering over it like most put-it-together-yourself furniture was, but it seems sturdy enough and it was packed very nicely and they even gave extra hardware. Everything fit together well and while it is no work of art, it is clean and sturdy enough and will serve a good purpose for many years, I expect. The only issue I have with it was hoping the cats would adapt to it, as we all know how cats can be on these matters.
> 
> We had it up and running by about 2pm and by dinner, we were certain that all three hadn't tried it out yet. Richard was the first to try it out. Being the leader of the pack, I was not surprised at this. Pancakes was (as expected) frightened of it but I did see him emerge from it several hours later. I went to bed at about 11:30 and Coco still (to my knowledge) had not given it a go. This concerned me to the point that I was dreaming about it and I didn't want to wake up to a mess in the morning. Up until now, they have always been extremely clean cats and have never had any 'accidents' and I was worried that this may set off a new bad habit if they disapproved of it.
> 
> But I was quite relieved this morning when it appeared that everyone had 'checked in' during the night. My world was once again happy.
> 
> I apologize for going on about such silliness. It was just one of those days where 'work' took a back seat and life took over. I had some sewing that I needed to do and some other things around the house that needed attending, and while I still filled orders and responded to many emails, I didn't get much drawing done at all.
> 
> I sat down to draw around 8:30 last night, and put in a couple of hours, but I don't know if I am happy with my results and may scratch what I did and start over again. My head just wasn't into it I suppose.
> 
> I try to run with ideas as they come for this reason. When I have the time or the inspiration, I don't like to stop because I realize that these times won't always be here for me. I felt bad because I was really tired last night, yet I didn't feel that I accomplished any 'work' to speak of. But that is just how it goes, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned though, as I know that the tide will again come in and I will be productive again in the woodworking sense. Part of what makes my life so good is that I have the ability to take the time I need for these things and be able to set my own schedule accordingly so that I am able to work in a clean and pleasant environment.
> 
> I look forward to a new day and I know that today I will actually getting some quality drawing finished and perhaps even getting to the point where I can give it a go at the saw. As I look around, I am happy that I took the time I did yesterday for other things. I think that it was time well-spent and even if it didn't produce a new pattern or woodworking project, it was a good day. Today will be a good day too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


These would be the closest to the ones I use Jamie:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/pegas-reverse-skip-tooth-scroll-saw-blades-prod877510/

Probably in the size 3 for the snowman project.

For the really fine projects, use these in size 2/0

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pegas-skip-tooth-scroll-saw-blades-prod877480/

I know the 2/0 blades aren't 'reverse tooth' blades, but you can always cut with a layer of scrap wood or chip board (cardboard) underneath so that there is less tear out.

Those would probably work the best. Let me know how you make out. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Headed to the Saw Today*

It seems like a long time in coming, but I will finally be heading to the saw today to do some cutting. I was on such a productive roll last week and it seems that this week things just got away from me a little bit.

It isn't as if I haven't done anything, as each day has been busy and full. But sometimes all of my energy isn't in the direction of cutting, and I suppose that is OK.

We have been considering taking on a new wholesaler to sell our patterns. We were approached a week or so ago from them and they had been to our site and liked our patterns and wrote us, asking if we were interested in allowing them to wholesale our patterns for us.

It was nice to be approached in this way, as it meant to us that our work stood out among the masses. But it just isn't something that we wanted to jump into without clarifying the terms and making sure that everything was on the up and up. It helped that when we went to their site, we saw patterns from many of the well-known names in the woodworking industry. It helped give a little bit of confidence that we were working with a reliable company. After all, in order to work with them in this way, we need to pony up our entire inventory to them in order for them to sell our patterns. No matter how you look at it, that is always somewhat of a risk.

But we want to grow, and while we have two major wholesalers that I have been working with for over ten years, it is good to see someone new come into the mix. In order for the industry to grow, we need an influx of new people and the best way to do that is to expand. I also like that this company is located here in Canada (Nova Scotia at that) as it will be good to represented on this side of the border too by a larger company.

When we went to check out their site, we noticed that there were few scroll sawing patterns available there. Most of the plans represented were for much larger woodworking projects and furniture. At first I wasn't sure that we would fit well, but in looking at things from another perspective, I think it is a good opportunity for us to carve our own niche into the market and be an expansion of what the site already has to offer. Since we have a good variety of patterns, we will appeal to many different tastes and skill levels and it may be a good opportunity to earn some more customers and get more people involved in scrolling. We will just have to see.

I suppose that the timing was right for us to be approached with this. It seems that this past week I worked very hard for the business, yet had little time to actually progress on my designing. I know I talked about this before, but while we want the company to grow, we need to be certain that we still have control over the growing and still have time to design. I am going to be honest in saying that I am not sure how that will work out, and you will all have to stick around and read to see what the outcome will be. It will be interesting to figure out the best way to delegate the day to day tasks and still have the time to keep designing and growing. It can be a scary thing.

While I am nervous about this undertaking, I am also anxious to see how we will be received. I imagine that I will need to wait at least six months to a year before I will be able to make a fair assessment, but patience is one of my strong points - especially where my business is concerned. I realize that with the economy what it is, any growth at all is a positive and I still can't get over that we are doing as well as we are under the circumstances. It does help to fuel us and keep us working hard.

On other things, I received a couple of nice pictures from a customer the other day that I wanted to share. Sandra Heitman sent me some pictures of some ornaments that she cut from Keith's pattern (SLDK207 and 208 Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini Plaques) and I really liked what she did with them. She used some "Stickles" glitter paint to accent the tops and bottoms of the holly design and I think they look great:



















The glitter comes in tubes and has a small applicator point, making it easy to apply. I think that the little bit of sparkle dresses up the ornaments perfectly, and I love the results. This kind of technique is just what I have been talking about these past few weeks when I talk about adding accents to make your work stand out a bit. I thought it was a nice way to make them stand out on a tree a bit and catch lights. Sandra did a wonderful job.

So today I still have some drawing to do, but I plan to get to the saw too. I am still a bit muddled in my mind as to organizing my thoughts on these projects that I am creating. We have all heard that without clear goals, you will never reach them, and I believe this is a perfect example of it. I know what I want to accomplish, yet I have two versions and methods that I want to do. They keep bleeding into each other and I find myself not quite defining one or the other. Today will be the day to just go ahead with ONE of them and see how things work. Then I will be able to concentrate on the other when the time is right. Thinking in two directions is unsettling and unclear and it seems to be what is holding me up on these.

Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have a picture or two for you to see. I am just going to dive in and see where I wind up with this project, and I hope it will be nice.

Have a great day today. Enjoy your weekend and do some things that you find relaxing and fun. Remember, autumn is not far around the corner.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed to the Saw Today*
> 
> It seems like a long time in coming, but I will finally be heading to the saw today to do some cutting. I was on such a productive roll last week and it seems that this week things just got away from me a little bit.
> 
> It isn't as if I haven't done anything, as each day has been busy and full. But sometimes all of my energy isn't in the direction of cutting, and I suppose that is OK.
> 
> We have been considering taking on a new wholesaler to sell our patterns. We were approached a week or so ago from them and they had been to our site and liked our patterns and wrote us, asking if we were interested in allowing them to wholesale our patterns for us.
> 
> It was nice to be approached in this way, as it meant to us that our work stood out among the masses. But it just isn't something that we wanted to jump into without clarifying the terms and making sure that everything was on the up and up. It helped that when we went to their site, we saw patterns from many of the well-known names in the woodworking industry. It helped give a little bit of confidence that we were working with a reliable company. After all, in order to work with them in this way, we need to pony up our entire inventory to them in order for them to sell our patterns. No matter how you look at it, that is always somewhat of a risk.
> 
> But we want to grow, and while we have two major wholesalers that I have been working with for over ten years, it is good to see someone new come into the mix. In order for the industry to grow, we need an influx of new people and the best way to do that is to expand. I also like that this company is located here in Canada (Nova Scotia at that) as it will be good to represented on this side of the border too by a larger company.
> 
> When we went to check out their site, we noticed that there were few scroll sawing patterns available there. Most of the plans represented were for much larger woodworking projects and furniture. At first I wasn't sure that we would fit well, but in looking at things from another perspective, I think it is a good opportunity for us to carve our own niche into the market and be an expansion of what the site already has to offer. Since we have a good variety of patterns, we will appeal to many different tastes and skill levels and it may be a good opportunity to earn some more customers and get more people involved in scrolling. We will just have to see.
> 
> I suppose that the timing was right for us to be approached with this. It seems that this past week I worked very hard for the business, yet had little time to actually progress on my designing. I know I talked about this before, but while we want the company to grow, we need to be certain that we still have control over the growing and still have time to design. I am going to be honest in saying that I am not sure how that will work out, and you will all have to stick around and read to see what the outcome will be. It will be interesting to figure out the best way to delegate the day to day tasks and still have the time to keep designing and growing. It can be a scary thing.
> 
> While I am nervous about this undertaking, I am also anxious to see how we will be received. I imagine that I will need to wait at least six months to a year before I will be able to make a fair assessment, but patience is one of my strong points - especially where my business is concerned. I realize that with the economy what it is, any growth at all is a positive and I still can't get over that we are doing as well as we are under the circumstances. It does help to fuel us and keep us working hard.
> 
> On other things, I received a couple of nice pictures from a customer the other day that I wanted to share. Sandra Heitman sent me some pictures of some ornaments that she cut from Keith's pattern (SLDK207 and 208 Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini Plaques) and I really liked what she did with them. She used some "Stickles" glitter paint to accent the tops and bottoms of the holly design and I think they look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glitter comes in tubes and has a small applicator point, making it easy to apply. I think that the little bit of sparkle dresses up the ornaments perfectly, and I love the results. This kind of technique is just what I have been talking about these past few weeks when I talk about adding accents to make your work stand out a bit. I thought it was a nice way to make them stand out on a tree a bit and catch lights. Sandra did a wonderful job.
> 
> So today I still have some drawing to do, but I plan to get to the saw too. I am still a bit muddled in my mind as to organizing my thoughts on these projects that I am creating. We have all heard that without clear goals, you will never reach them, and I believe this is a perfect example of it. I know what I want to accomplish, yet I have two versions and methods that I want to do. They keep bleeding into each other and I find myself not quite defining one or the other. Today will be the day to just go ahead with ONE of them and see how things work. Then I will be able to concentrate on the other when the time is right. Thinking in two directions is unsettling and unclear and it seems to be what is holding me up on these.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have a picture or two for you to see. I am just going to dive in and see where I wind up with this project, and I hope it will be nice.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy your weekend and do some things that you find relaxing and fun. Remember, autumn is not far around the corner.


Sheila that sounds good

Rather you & Keith do it or someone

else might.

Gut feelings are good. 

Well I'm going to look out the wee

saw and try it out. Although I do have

my eye on a couple of Hegners. 

I'll post a picture of the saw later.

Jamie

P.S.
The pattern package I got from you is

wonderful. I had not expected so much

I chose the download version as I've no

patience for snail mail. LoL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed to the Saw Today*
> 
> It seems like a long time in coming, but I will finally be heading to the saw today to do some cutting. I was on such a productive roll last week and it seems that this week things just got away from me a little bit.
> 
> It isn't as if I haven't done anything, as each day has been busy and full. But sometimes all of my energy isn't in the direction of cutting, and I suppose that is OK.
> 
> We have been considering taking on a new wholesaler to sell our patterns. We were approached a week or so ago from them and they had been to our site and liked our patterns and wrote us, asking if we were interested in allowing them to wholesale our patterns for us.
> 
> It was nice to be approached in this way, as it meant to us that our work stood out among the masses. But it just isn't something that we wanted to jump into without clarifying the terms and making sure that everything was on the up and up. It helped that when we went to their site, we saw patterns from many of the well-known names in the woodworking industry. It helped give a little bit of confidence that we were working with a reliable company. After all, in order to work with them in this way, we need to pony up our entire inventory to them in order for them to sell our patterns. No matter how you look at it, that is always somewhat of a risk.
> 
> But we want to grow, and while we have two major wholesalers that I have been working with for over ten years, it is good to see someone new come into the mix. In order for the industry to grow, we need an influx of new people and the best way to do that is to expand. I also like that this company is located here in Canada (Nova Scotia at that) as it will be good to represented on this side of the border too by a larger company.
> 
> When we went to check out their site, we noticed that there were few scroll sawing patterns available there. Most of the plans represented were for much larger woodworking projects and furniture. At first I wasn't sure that we would fit well, but in looking at things from another perspective, I think it is a good opportunity for us to carve our own niche into the market and be an expansion of what the site already has to offer. Since we have a good variety of patterns, we will appeal to many different tastes and skill levels and it may be a good opportunity to earn some more customers and get more people involved in scrolling. We will just have to see.
> 
> I suppose that the timing was right for us to be approached with this. It seems that this past week I worked very hard for the business, yet had little time to actually progress on my designing. I know I talked about this before, but while we want the company to grow, we need to be certain that we still have control over the growing and still have time to design. I am going to be honest in saying that I am not sure how that will work out, and you will all have to stick around and read to see what the outcome will be. It will be interesting to figure out the best way to delegate the day to day tasks and still have the time to keep designing and growing. It can be a scary thing.
> 
> While I am nervous about this undertaking, I am also anxious to see how we will be received. I imagine that I will need to wait at least six months to a year before I will be able to make a fair assessment, but patience is one of my strong points - especially where my business is concerned. I realize that with the economy what it is, any growth at all is a positive and I still can't get over that we are doing as well as we are under the circumstances. It does help to fuel us and keep us working hard.
> 
> On other things, I received a couple of nice pictures from a customer the other day that I wanted to share. Sandra Heitman sent me some pictures of some ornaments that she cut from Keith's pattern (SLDK207 and 208 Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini Plaques) and I really liked what she did with them. She used some "Stickles" glitter paint to accent the tops and bottoms of the holly design and I think they look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glitter comes in tubes and has a small applicator point, making it easy to apply. I think that the little bit of sparkle dresses up the ornaments perfectly, and I love the results. This kind of technique is just what I have been talking about these past few weeks when I talk about adding accents to make your work stand out a bit. I thought it was a nice way to make them stand out on a tree a bit and catch lights. Sandra did a wonderful job.
> 
> So today I still have some drawing to do, but I plan to get to the saw too. I am still a bit muddled in my mind as to organizing my thoughts on these projects that I am creating. We have all heard that without clear goals, you will never reach them, and I believe this is a perfect example of it. I know what I want to accomplish, yet I have two versions and methods that I want to do. They keep bleeding into each other and I find myself not quite defining one or the other. Today will be the day to just go ahead with ONE of them and see how things work. Then I will be able to concentrate on the other when the time is right. Thinking in two directions is unsettling and unclear and it seems to be what is holding me up on these.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have a picture or two for you to see. I am just going to dive in and see where I wind up with this project, and I hope it will be nice.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy your weekend and do some things that you find relaxing and fun. Remember, autumn is not far around the corner.


Heagners are great saws Jamie. I heard a lot of good about them. I would love to see a picture of your saw. I hope the blade recommendations helped you and that you are able to obtain them.

I am glad you like the patterns. I always talk about how long it takes me and Keith to write the patterns up, but we do try to be very thorough so that even a person new to scrolling can understand them and accomplish the projects. Not everyone does them like us. Some just throw a picture of line work up and call it a day. I like to be different though and I have to put my best foot forward.

Getting the patterns via email is the way to go. I rarely send out 'hard copies' through the mail. It seems that under five percent of our customers choose to have the actual patterns mailed. I send the PDF files within minutes of the order (if I am home, which is most of the time!) I think everyone is happier with them that way. No inventory for me and no shipping expense for the customers (or time to receive them!) It is a win/win for all of us.

Let me know if you have any questions. I hope it will be fun for you! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed to the Saw Today*
> 
> It seems like a long time in coming, but I will finally be heading to the saw today to do some cutting. I was on such a productive roll last week and it seems that this week things just got away from me a little bit.
> 
> It isn't as if I haven't done anything, as each day has been busy and full. But sometimes all of my energy isn't in the direction of cutting, and I suppose that is OK.
> 
> We have been considering taking on a new wholesaler to sell our patterns. We were approached a week or so ago from them and they had been to our site and liked our patterns and wrote us, asking if we were interested in allowing them to wholesale our patterns for us.
> 
> It was nice to be approached in this way, as it meant to us that our work stood out among the masses. But it just isn't something that we wanted to jump into without clarifying the terms and making sure that everything was on the up and up. It helped that when we went to their site, we saw patterns from many of the well-known names in the woodworking industry. It helped give a little bit of confidence that we were working with a reliable company. After all, in order to work with them in this way, we need to pony up our entire inventory to them in order for them to sell our patterns. No matter how you look at it, that is always somewhat of a risk.
> 
> But we want to grow, and while we have two major wholesalers that I have been working with for over ten years, it is good to see someone new come into the mix.  In order for the industry to grow, we need an influx of new people and the best way to do that is to expand. I also like that this company is located here in Canada (Nova Scotia at that) as it will be good to represented on this side of the border too by a larger company.
> 
> When we went to check out their site, we noticed that there were few scroll sawing patterns available there. Most of the plans represented were for much larger woodworking projects and furniture. At first I wasn't sure that we would fit well, but in looking at things from another perspective, I think it is a good opportunity for us to carve our own niche into the market and be an expansion of what the site already has to offer. Since we have a good variety of patterns, we will appeal to many different tastes and skill levels and it may be a good opportunity to earn some more customers and get more people involved in scrolling. We will just have to see.
> 
> I suppose that the timing was right for us to be approached with this. It seems that this past week I worked very hard for the business, yet had little time to actually progress on my designing. I know I talked about this before, but while we want the company to grow, we need to be certain that we still have control over the growing and still have time to design. I am going to be honest in saying that I am not sure how that will work out, and you will all have to stick around and read to see what the outcome will be. It will be interesting to figure out the best way to delegate the day to day tasks and still have the time to keep designing and growing. It can be a scary thing.
> 
> While I am nervous about this undertaking, I am also anxious to see how we will be received. I imagine that I will need to wait at least six months to a year before I will be able to make a fair assessment, but patience is one of my strong points - especially where my business is concerned. I realize that with the economy what it is, any growth at all is a positive and I still can't get over that we are doing as well as we are under the circumstances. It does help to fuel us and keep us working hard.
> 
> On other things, I received a couple of nice pictures from a customer the other day that I wanted to share. Sandra Heitman sent me some pictures of some ornaments that she cut from Keith's pattern (SLDK207 and 208 Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini Plaques) and I really liked what she did with them. She used some "Stickles" glitter paint to accent the tops and bottoms of the holly design and I think they look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glitter comes in tubes and has a small applicator point, making it easy to apply. I think that the little bit of sparkle dresses up the ornaments perfectly, and I love the results. This kind of technique is just what I have been talking about these past few weeks when I talk about adding accents to make your work stand out a bit. I thought it was a nice way to make them stand out on a tree a bit and catch lights. Sandra did a wonderful job.
> 
> So today I still have some drawing to do, but I plan to get to the saw too. I am still a bit muddled in my mind as to organizing my thoughts on these projects that I am creating. We have all heard that without clear goals, you will never reach them, and I believe this is a perfect example of it. I know what I want to accomplish, yet I have two versions and methods that I want to do. They keep bleeding into each other and I find myself not quite defining one or the other. Today will be the day to just go ahead with ONE of them and see how things work. Then I will be able to concentrate on the other when the time is right. Thinking in two directions is unsettling and unclear and it seems to be what is holding me up on these.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have a picture or two for you to see. I am just going to dive in and see where I wind up with this project, and I hope it will be nice.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy your weekend and do some things that you find relaxing and fun. Remember, autumn is not far around the corner.


Shelia - I have always loved your patterns since I found your page. At first I started out with Steve ) the free guy) as a pattern source. Yes I look at other pattern pages and have purchased a few. Fretwork is what I enjoy the best and is most of my cutting. I plan on starting Keith's Christmas ornaments next week. The ones that were featured in the latest mag.

It is good to see your business grow. I know you have put so much into it. It is a nervious time when considering expanding. Good luck on this venture.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed to the Saw Today*
> 
> It seems like a long time in coming, but I will finally be heading to the saw today to do some cutting. I was on such a productive roll last week and it seems that this week things just got away from me a little bit.
> 
> It isn't as if I haven't done anything, as each day has been busy and full. But sometimes all of my energy isn't in the direction of cutting, and I suppose that is OK.
> 
> We have been considering taking on a new wholesaler to sell our patterns. We were approached a week or so ago from them and they had been to our site and liked our patterns and wrote us, asking if we were interested in allowing them to wholesale our patterns for us.
> 
> It was nice to be approached in this way, as it meant to us that our work stood out among the masses. But it just isn't something that we wanted to jump into without clarifying the terms and making sure that everything was on the up and up. It helped that when we went to their site, we saw patterns from many of the well-known names in the woodworking industry. It helped give a little bit of confidence that we were working with a reliable company. After all, in order to work with them in this way, we need to pony up our entire inventory to them in order for them to sell our patterns. No matter how you look at it, that is always somewhat of a risk.
> 
> But we want to grow, and while we have two major wholesalers that I have been working with for over ten years, it is good to see someone new come into the mix. In order for the industry to grow, we need an influx of new people and the best way to do that is to expand. I also like that this company is located here in Canada (Nova Scotia at that) as it will be good to represented on this side of the border too by a larger company.
> 
> When we went to check out their site, we noticed that there were few scroll sawing patterns available there. Most of the plans represented were for much larger woodworking projects and furniture. At first I wasn't sure that we would fit well, but in looking at things from another perspective, I think it is a good opportunity for us to carve our own niche into the market and be an expansion of what the site already has to offer. Since we have a good variety of patterns, we will appeal to many different tastes and skill levels and it may be a good opportunity to earn some more customers and get more people involved in scrolling. We will just have to see.
> 
> I suppose that the timing was right for us to be approached with this. It seems that this past week I worked very hard for the business, yet had little time to actually progress on my designing. I know I talked about this before, but while we want the company to grow, we need to be certain that we still have control over the growing and still have time to design. I am going to be honest in saying that I am not sure how that will work out, and you will all have to stick around and read to see what the outcome will be. It will be interesting to figure out the best way to delegate the day to day tasks and still have the time to keep designing and growing. It can be a scary thing.
> 
> While I am nervous about this undertaking, I am also anxious to see how we will be received. I imagine that I will need to wait at least six months to a year before I will be able to make a fair assessment, but patience is one of my strong points - especially where my business is concerned. I realize that with the economy what it is, any growth at all is a positive and I still can't get over that we are doing as well as we are under the circumstances. It does help to fuel us and keep us working hard.
> 
> On other things, I received a couple of nice pictures from a customer the other day that I wanted to share. Sandra Heitman sent me some pictures of some ornaments that she cut from Keith's pattern (SLDK207 and 208 Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini Plaques) and I really liked what she did with them. She used some "Stickles" glitter paint to accent the tops and bottoms of the holly design and I think they look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glitter comes in tubes and has a small applicator point, making it easy to apply. I think that the little bit of sparkle dresses up the ornaments perfectly, and I love the results. This kind of technique is just what I have been talking about these past few weeks when I talk about adding accents to make your work stand out a bit. I thought it was a nice way to make them stand out on a tree a bit and catch lights. Sandra did a wonderful job.
> 
> So today I still have some drawing to do, but I plan to get to the saw too. I am still a bit muddled in my mind as to organizing my thoughts on these projects that I am creating. We have all heard that without clear goals, you will never reach them, and I believe this is a perfect example of it. I know what I want to accomplish, yet I have two versions and methods that I want to do. They keep bleeding into each other and I find myself not quite defining one or the other. Today will be the day to just go ahead with ONE of them and see how things work. Then I will be able to concentrate on the other when the time is right. Thinking in two directions is unsettling and unclear and it seems to be what is holding me up on these.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have a picture or two for you to see. I am just going to dive in and see where I wind up with this project, and I hope it will be nice.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy your weekend and do some things that you find relaxing and fun. Remember, autumn is not far around the corner.


It's Christmas time in the city.. Beautiful scrolling Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed to the Saw Today*
> 
> It seems like a long time in coming, but I will finally be heading to the saw today to do some cutting. I was on such a productive roll last week and it seems that this week things just got away from me a little bit.
> 
> It isn't as if I haven't done anything, as each day has been busy and full. But sometimes all of my energy isn't in the direction of cutting, and I suppose that is OK.
> 
> We have been considering taking on a new wholesaler to sell our patterns. We were approached a week or so ago from them and they had been to our site and liked our patterns and wrote us, asking if we were interested in allowing them to wholesale our patterns for us.
> 
> It was nice to be approached in this way, as it meant to us that our work stood out among the masses. But it just isn't something that we wanted to jump into without clarifying the terms and making sure that everything was on the up and up. It helped that when we went to their site, we saw patterns from many of the well-known names in the woodworking industry. It helped give a little bit of confidence that we were working with a reliable company. After all, in order to work with them in this way, we need to pony up our entire inventory to them in order for them to sell our patterns. No matter how you look at it, that is always somewhat of a risk.
> 
> But we want to grow, and while we have two major wholesalers that I have been working with for over ten years, it is good to see someone new come into the mix. In order for the industry to grow, we need an influx of new people and the best way to do that is to expand. I also like that this company is located here in Canada (Nova Scotia at that) as it will be good to represented on this side of the border too by a larger company.
> 
> When we went to check out their site, we noticed that there were few scroll sawing patterns available there. Most of the plans represented were for much larger woodworking projects and furniture. At first I wasn't sure that we would fit well, but in looking at things from another perspective, I think it is a good opportunity for us to carve our own niche into the market and be an expansion of what the site already has to offer. Since we have a good variety of patterns, we will appeal to many different tastes and skill levels and it may be a good opportunity to earn some more customers and get more people involved in scrolling. We will just have to see.
> 
> I suppose that the timing was right for us to be approached with this. It seems that this past week I worked very hard for the business, yet had little time to actually progress on my designing. I know I talked about this before, but while we want the company to grow, we need to be certain that we still have control over the growing and still have time to design. I am going to be honest in saying that I am not sure how that will work out, and you will all have to stick around and read to see what the outcome will be. It will be interesting to figure out the best way to delegate the day to day tasks and still have the time to keep designing and growing. It can be a scary thing.
> 
> While I am nervous about this undertaking, I am also anxious to see how we will be received. I imagine that I will need to wait at least six months to a year before I will be able to make a fair assessment, but patience is one of my strong points - especially where my business is concerned. I realize that with the economy what it is, any growth at all is a positive and I still can't get over that we are doing as well as we are under the circumstances. It does help to fuel us and keep us working hard.
> 
> On other things, I received a couple of nice pictures from a customer the other day that I wanted to share. Sandra Heitman sent me some pictures of some ornaments that she cut from Keith's pattern (SLDK207 and 208 Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini Plaques) and I really liked what she did with them. She used some "Stickles" glitter paint to accent the tops and bottoms of the holly design and I think they look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glitter comes in tubes and has a small applicator point, making it easy to apply. I think that the little bit of sparkle dresses up the ornaments perfectly, and I love the results. This kind of technique is just what I have been talking about these past few weeks when I talk about adding accents to make your work stand out a bit. I thought it was a nice way to make them stand out on a tree a bit and catch lights. Sandra did a wonderful job.
> 
> So today I still have some drawing to do, but I plan to get to the saw too. I am still a bit muddled in my mind as to organizing my thoughts on these projects that I am creating. We have all heard that without clear goals, you will never reach them, and I believe this is a perfect example of it. I know what I want to accomplish, yet I have two versions and methods that I want to do. They keep bleeding into each other and I find myself not quite defining one or the other. Today will be the day to just go ahead with ONE of them and see how things work. Then I will be able to concentrate on the other when the time is right. Thinking in two directions is unsettling and unclear and it seems to be what is holding me up on these.
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have a picture or two for you to see. I am just going to dive in and see where I wind up with this project, and I hope it will be nice.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy your weekend and do some things that you find relaxing and fun. Remember, autumn is not far around the corner.


Thanks, Jerrell! It is a great time for us. I really enjoy the business and especially seeing others (like yourself) enjoy our work. To me each of the patterns is like a mini-lesson. I hope that others learn from them and stretch their own abilities just a bit each time they use them. I also enjoy the interaction with people such as yourself, whom I would not have met otherwise. It is exciting to see things grow and become successful. It makes me just want to do more.

Roger - She did do a wonderful job on the ornaments, didn't she? I think the sparkly accents she put on them was just enough to make it look even better. I truly enjoy seeing how others use our designs and add their own personal touches. It is nice to be a springboard for their own creativity.

Have a great Saturday!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Enjoy the Process*

As time goes on, it seems that the world is migrating more and more towards instant gratification. We are continually looking for ways to have things completed in record time, with fewer steps and the least amount of effort. While I realize that this is not news to anyone, I just wanted to bring it up to make my point.

While doing things more quickly and efficiently can be a very positive thing, I sometimes find myself wondering what the hurrying is all about. Yes, I understand when we are doing mundane chores such as laundry or dishes, how having things automated could be helpful. And I also understand how nearly instant communication could be beneficial for not only social relationships, but also correspondence of more pressing matters, but where do we draw the line on rushing through things and take time to stop and enjoy some of the processes.

When I was growing up, a US postage stamp costs six cents. (Yes - I am that old!) That was back in the day when we used to actually write letters and it took sometimes several weeks to have a simple conversation with someone who was far away. I didn't know many people far away then, but I remember one particular incident when I met some new friends on vacation that lived all the way on the other side of town and in trying to keep up with them, we corresponded through writing. Our family didn't have a long distance phone plan then and chatting on the phone for no reason was just out of the question. We did keep in touch for a while, but being young and busy, the friendships soon fell off and died.

I think about that now as I sit here and write every morning from my little country place here in rural Nova Scotia and I receive replies from not only across the country, but across oceans too. We have certainly come a long way.

So why am I babbling about all this today? I suppose I started thinking about it as I was working on my project yesterday and really enjoying what I was doing and experiencing. Something dawned on me at some time during that process - Not only did I like the outcome of the project, but I thoroughly enjoyed every step of creating it.

There were several points when I was drawing, cutting and finally peeling off the pattern and seeing the results when I thought to myself "this is cool!" And I realized that I was not only working, but truly having a good time doing so. And the best part of all is that they aren't done yet. While one could easily stop and call it a day on these ornaments and plaques that I created, I still have further to go with them, and this is only a stepping stone on the path to their completion. While I like them right now, I am picturing them when they are finished up and I know that I will like them even better. It will be fun to see them evolve.

But for now, here is where I am with them . . .

There are going to be 12 distinct designs in all, and there will be two sizes of each design. The 'larger' size will be a 4" x 6" miniature plaque and the smaller size will be a 2.5" x 3.5" ornament. I had to do a little extra drawing to make the smaller sizes work, which is part of why this is taking me so long to do, but I am so pleased with the results I realize that the time was very well spent and I am happy.

The ornaments/plaques will be in the self-framing format that I enjoy doing so much. It is certainly a nice way to present things and make them look nice.

Within the center of the frames will be overlay pieces which will be 12 silhouettes of Halloween-themed characters. I am only going to show you two of them today however.

The first (of course!) will be the cat (this piece is the smaller cat for the ornament sized frame):










It is simple, but I believe that the silhouettes needed to be somewhat simple so that the overall design would not be too busy. The simplicity of the overlay pieces bring balance to the very detailed Gothic type frames.

The next piece I will show you is the pumpkin. He is simple yet menacing and will fit in the mini-plaque sized frame.










Sometimes small and simple is more difficult to accomplish than larger and more detailed. I find that I always want to put more details than the small size will permit, and as a result, I need to frequently re-draw things several times before I am satisfied.

Now for the frames. I cut the smaller one first. It is full of details and Keith had his doubts that I would be able to accomplish it when he saw the design on paper. (How little faith he has in me sometimes!) In all honesty, it is not what I consider a 'beginner' type of cutting, yet it is very much able to be accomplished as you can see below:










Keith wanted me to remove some of the details to make it easier, but I chose not to. I used an Olson 2/0 reverse blade on 3/16" curly maple hardwood and slowed down my saw a little and I had no trouble whatsoever. But the key here goes back to how I began this entry - you need to take your time and enjoy the process. This isn't made for 'speed cutting'. While I can easily see stacking two layers for more resistance and to be a bit more efficient, I wouldn't have it any other way. The details in the frame are what make the piece look nice:










The old saying 'it is what it is' applies here. I am very happy with the results and don't see the need to change it.

I then moved on to the larger frame piece. This was cut from 1/4" thick ash. I found that cutting the larger piece was far easier and while it still wasn't perhaps a 'beginner' piece, if care was taken, it also could be accomplished without much of a problem. My piece of ash was a bit warped, and that meant that I had to fight it a bit on some of the turns and twists, but it still came out nice.










I took a photo of them together so you could see the size differential:










I like them a lot and woke up very eager to continue working on them. (Of course, there is no finish on them yet!)

Now they do look nice how they are, and if I would have used some contrasting wood for the overlay pieces, the designs would stand out a bit better. But I have something else in mind for them that I think you may like. It is going to take them to another level. You will just have to wait and see about that though . . .

I did have trouble deciding which path I was going to follow as far as these designs are concerned. Part of what slowed me up in my designing of them was that I wasn't quite sure which one to follow. I could easily do several variations on this process and all of them would be nice. I may even do another complete set using an entirely different process. We will just have to see what time will allow.

Until then, these are what I have come up with. I have a birthday party to attend today in Digby, so much of my day will be spent there. I don't know how far I will get on these this morning, but I hope to at least get to the next stage with these pieces, and then I will continue to cut the others tomorrow. It will be a bit of a process, but I know I will enjoy every step.

I hope the next time you are doing a project that takes a while to do or is a bit tedious, you take a moment to enjoy the process just a bit. After all, that is a big part of what craftsmanship is all about.

I wish you all a great day today.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoy the Process*
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that the world is migrating more and more towards instant gratification. We are continually looking for ways to have things completed in record time, with fewer steps and the least amount of effort. While I realize that this is not news to anyone, I just wanted to bring it up to make my point.
> 
> While doing things more quickly and efficiently can be a very positive thing, I sometimes find myself wondering what the hurrying is all about. Yes, I understand when we are doing mundane chores such as laundry or dishes, how having things automated could be helpful. And I also understand how nearly instant communication could be beneficial for not only social relationships, but also correspondence of more pressing matters, but where do we draw the line on rushing through things and take time to stop and enjoy some of the processes.
> 
> When I was growing up, a US postage stamp costs six cents. (Yes - I am that old!) That was back in the day when we used to actually write letters and it took sometimes several weeks to have a simple conversation with someone who was far away. I didn't know many people far away then, but I remember one particular incident when I met some new friends on vacation that lived all the way on the other side of town and in trying to keep up with them, we corresponded through writing. Our family didn't have a long distance phone plan then and chatting on the phone for no reason was just out of the question. We did keep in touch for a while, but being young and busy, the friendships soon fell off and died.
> 
> I think about that now as I sit here and write every morning from my little country place here in rural Nova Scotia and I receive replies from not only across the country, but across oceans too. We have certainly come a long way.
> 
> So why am I babbling about all this today? I suppose I started thinking about it as I was working on my project yesterday and really enjoying what I was doing and experiencing. Something dawned on me at some time during that process - Not only did I like the outcome of the project, but I thoroughly enjoyed every step of creating it.
> 
> There were several points when I was drawing, cutting and finally peeling off the pattern and seeing the results when I thought to myself "this is cool!" And I realized that I was not only working, but truly having a good time doing so. And the best part of all is that they aren't done yet. While one could easily stop and call it a day on these ornaments and plaques that I created, I still have further to go with them, and this is only a stepping stone on the path to their completion. While I like them right now, I am picturing them when they are finished up and I know that I will like them even better. It will be fun to see them evolve.
> 
> But for now, here is where I am with them . . .
> 
> There are going to be 12 distinct designs in all, and there will be two sizes of each design. The 'larger' size will be a 4" x 6" miniature plaque and the smaller size will be a 2.5" x 3.5" ornament. I had to do a little extra drawing to make the smaller sizes work, which is part of why this is taking me so long to do, but I am so pleased with the results I realize that the time was very well spent and I am happy.
> 
> The ornaments/plaques will be in the self-framing format that I enjoy doing so much. It is certainly a nice way to present things and make them look nice.
> 
> Within the center of the frames will be overlay pieces which will be 12 silhouettes of Halloween-themed characters. I am only going to show you two of them today however.
> 
> The first (of course!) will be the cat (this piece is the smaller cat for the ornament sized frame):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple, but I believe that the silhouettes needed to be somewhat simple so that the overall design would not be too busy. The simplicity of the overlay pieces bring balance to the very detailed Gothic type frames.
> 
> The next piece I will show you is the pumpkin. He is simple yet menacing and will fit in the mini-plaque sized frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes small and simple is more difficult to accomplish than larger and more detailed. I find that I always want to put more details than the small size will permit, and as a result, I need to frequently re-draw things several times before I am satisfied.
> 
> Now for the frames. I cut the smaller one first. It is full of details and Keith had his doubts that I would be able to accomplish it when he saw the design on paper. (How little faith he has in me sometimes!) In all honesty, it is not what I consider a 'beginner' type of cutting, yet it is very much able to be accomplished as you can see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith wanted me to remove some of the details to make it easier, but I chose not to. I used an Olson 2/0 reverse blade on 3/16" curly maple hardwood and slowed down my saw a little and I had no trouble whatsoever. But the key here goes back to how I began this entry - you need to take your time and enjoy the process. This isn't made for 'speed cutting'. While I can easily see stacking two layers for more resistance and to be a bit more efficient, I wouldn't have it any other way. The details in the frame are what make the piece look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying 'it is what it is' applies here. I am very happy with the results and don't see the need to change it.
> 
> I then moved on to the larger frame piece. This was cut from 1/4" thick ash. I found that cutting the larger piece was far easier and while it still wasn't perhaps a 'beginner' piece, if care was taken, it also could be accomplished without much of a problem. My piece of ash was a bit warped, and that meant that I had to fight it a bit on some of the turns and twists, but it still came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo of them together so you could see the size differential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them a lot and woke up very eager to continue working on them. (Of course, there is no finish on them yet!)
> 
> Now they do look nice how they are, and if I would have used some contrasting wood for the overlay pieces, the designs would stand out a bit better. But I have something else in mind for them that I think you may like. It is going to take them to another level. You will just have to wait and see about that though . . .
> 
> I did have trouble deciding which path I was going to follow as far as these designs are concerned. Part of what slowed me up in my designing of them was that I wasn't quite sure which one to follow. I could easily do several variations on this process and all of them would be nice. I may even do another complete set using an entirely different process. We will just have to see what time will allow.
> 
> Until then, these are what I have come up with. I have a birthday party to attend today in Digby, so much of my day will be spent there. I don't know how far I will get on these this morning, but I hope to at least get to the next stage with these pieces, and then I will continue to cut the others tomorrow. It will be a bit of a process, but I know I will enjoy every step.
> 
> I hope the next time you are doing a project that takes a while to do or is a bit tedious, you take a moment to enjoy the process just a bit. After all, that is a big part of what craftsmanship is all about.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Sheila, your creativeness is un-ending. Those frames are whimsically kool. And while you were speaking of stamps being 6 cents, I pumped gasoline at a gas station when gas was .39/gallon, plus washed the windows front & back, and checked the oil…... Like Mr. Dylan said, "The times, they are a cha-yangin"


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoy the Process*
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that the world is migrating more and more towards instant gratification. We are continually looking for ways to have things completed in record time, with fewer steps and the least amount of effort. While I realize that this is not news to anyone, I just wanted to bring it up to make my point.
> 
> While doing things more quickly and efficiently can be a very positive thing, I sometimes find myself wondering what the hurrying is all about. Yes, I understand when we are doing mundane chores such as laundry or dishes, how having things automated could be helpful. And I also understand how nearly instant communication could be beneficial for not only social relationships, but also correspondence of more pressing matters, but where do we draw the line on rushing through things and take time to stop and enjoy some of the processes.
> 
> When I was growing up, a US postage stamp costs six cents. (Yes - I am that old!) That was back in the day when we used to actually write letters and it took sometimes several weeks to have a simple conversation with someone who was far away. I didn't know many people far away then, but I remember one particular incident when I met some new friends on vacation that lived all the way on the other side of town and in trying to keep up with them, we corresponded through writing. Our family didn't have a long distance phone plan then and chatting on the phone for no reason was just out of the question. We did keep in touch for a while, but being young and busy, the friendships soon fell off and died.
> 
> I think about that now as I sit here and write every morning from my little country place here in rural Nova Scotia and I receive replies from not only across the country, but across oceans too. We have certainly come a long way.
> 
> So why am I babbling about all this today? I suppose I started thinking about it as I was working on my project yesterday and really enjoying what I was doing and experiencing. Something dawned on me at some time during that process - Not only did I like the outcome of the project, but I thoroughly enjoyed every step of creating it.
> 
> There were several points when I was drawing, cutting and finally peeling off the pattern and seeing the results when I thought to myself "this is cool!" And I realized that I was not only working, but truly having a good time doing so. And the best part of all is that they aren't done yet. While one could easily stop and call it a day on these ornaments and plaques that I created, I still have further to go with them, and this is only a stepping stone on the path to their completion. While I like them right now, I am picturing them when they are finished up and I know that I will like them even better. It will be fun to see them evolve.
> 
> But for now, here is where I am with them . . .
> 
> There are going to be 12 distinct designs in all, and there will be two sizes of each design. The 'larger' size will be a 4" x 6" miniature plaque and the smaller size will be a 2.5" x 3.5" ornament. I had to do a little extra drawing to make the smaller sizes work, which is part of why this is taking me so long to do, but I am so pleased with the results I realize that the time was very well spent and I am happy.
> 
> The ornaments/plaques will be in the self-framing format that I enjoy doing so much. It is certainly a nice way to present things and make them look nice.
> 
> Within the center of the frames will be overlay pieces which will be 12 silhouettes of Halloween-themed characters. I am only going to show you two of them today however.
> 
> The first (of course!) will be the cat (this piece is the smaller cat for the ornament sized frame):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple, but I believe that the silhouettes needed to be somewhat simple so that the overall design would not be too busy. The simplicity of the overlay pieces bring balance to the very detailed Gothic type frames.
> 
> The next piece I will show you is the pumpkin. He is simple yet menacing and will fit in the mini-plaque sized frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes small and simple is more difficult to accomplish than larger and more detailed. I find that I always want to put more details than the small size will permit, and as a result, I need to frequently re-draw things several times before I am satisfied.
> 
> Now for the frames. I cut the smaller one first. It is full of details and Keith had his doubts that I would be able to accomplish it when he saw the design on paper. (How little faith he has in me sometimes!) In all honesty, it is not what I consider a 'beginner' type of cutting, yet it is very much able to be accomplished as you can see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith wanted me to remove some of the details to make it easier, but I chose not to. I used an Olson 2/0 reverse blade on 3/16" curly maple hardwood and slowed down my saw a little and I had no trouble whatsoever. But the key here goes back to how I began this entry - you need to take your time and enjoy the process. This isn't made for 'speed cutting'. While I can easily see stacking two layers for more resistance and to be a bit more efficient, I wouldn't have it any other way. The details in the frame are what make the piece look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying 'it is what it is' applies here. I am very happy with the results and don't see the need to change it.
> 
> I then moved on to the larger frame piece. This was cut from 1/4" thick ash. I found that cutting the larger piece was far easier and while it still wasn't perhaps a 'beginner' piece, if care was taken, it also could be accomplished without much of a problem. My piece of ash was a bit warped, and that meant that I had to fight it a bit on some of the turns and twists, but it still came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo of them together so you could see the size differential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them a lot and woke up very eager to continue working on them. (Of course, there is no finish on them yet!)
> 
> Now they do look nice how they are, and if I would have used some contrasting wood for the overlay pieces, the designs would stand out a bit better. But I have something else in mind for them that I think you may like. It is going to take them to another level. You will just have to wait and see about that though . . .
> 
> I did have trouble deciding which path I was going to follow as far as these designs are concerned. Part of what slowed me up in my designing of them was that I wasn't quite sure which one to follow. I could easily do several variations on this process and all of them would be nice. I may even do another complete set using an entirely different process. We will just have to see what time will allow.
> 
> Until then, these are what I have come up with. I have a birthday party to attend today in Digby, so much of my day will be spent there. I don't know how far I will get on these this morning, but I hope to at least get to the next stage with these pieces, and then I will continue to cut the others tomorrow. It will be a bit of a process, but I know I will enjoy every step.
> 
> I hope the next time you are doing a project that takes a while to do or is a bit tedious, you take a moment to enjoy the process just a bit. After all, that is a big part of what craftsmanship is all about.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Enjoy the party

You have earned it.

They look really cool

It is amazing how an old Scottish

custom has become soo big. 

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoy the Process*
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that the world is migrating more and more towards instant gratification. We are continually looking for ways to have things completed in record time, with fewer steps and the least amount of effort. While I realize that this is not news to anyone, I just wanted to bring it up to make my point.
> 
> While doing things more quickly and efficiently can be a very positive thing, I sometimes find myself wondering what the hurrying is all about. Yes, I understand when we are doing mundane chores such as laundry or dishes, how having things automated could be helpful. And I also understand how nearly instant communication could be beneficial for not only social relationships, but also correspondence of more pressing matters, but where do we draw the line on rushing through things and take time to stop and enjoy some of the processes.
> 
> When I was growing up, a US postage stamp costs six cents. (Yes - I am that old!) That was back in the day when we used to actually write letters and it took sometimes several weeks to have a simple conversation with someone who was far away. I didn't know many people far away then, but I remember one particular incident when I met some new friends on vacation that lived all the way on the other side of town and in trying to keep up with them, we corresponded through writing. Our family didn't have a long distance phone plan then and chatting on the phone for no reason was just out of the question. We did keep in touch for a while, but being young and busy, the friendships soon fell off and died.
> 
> I think about that now as I sit here and write every morning from my little country place here in rural Nova Scotia and I receive replies from not only across the country, but across oceans too. We have certainly come a long way.
> 
> So why am I babbling about all this today? I suppose I started thinking about it as I was working on my project yesterday and really enjoying what I was doing and experiencing. Something dawned on me at some time during that process - Not only did I like the outcome of the project, but I thoroughly enjoyed every step of creating it.
> 
> There were several points when I was drawing, cutting and finally peeling off the pattern and seeing the results when I thought to myself "this is cool!" And I realized that I was not only working, but truly having a good time doing so. And the best part of all is that they aren't done yet. While one could easily stop and call it a day on these ornaments and plaques that I created, I still have further to go with them, and this is only a stepping stone on the path to their completion. While I like them right now, I am picturing them when they are finished up and I know that I will like them even better. It will be fun to see them evolve.
> 
> But for now, here is where I am with them . . .
> 
> There are going to be 12 distinct designs in all, and there will be two sizes of each design. The 'larger' size will be a 4" x 6" miniature plaque and the smaller size will be a 2.5" x 3.5" ornament. I had to do a little extra drawing to make the smaller sizes work, which is part of why this is taking me so long to do, but I am so pleased with the results I realize that the time was very well spent and I am happy.
> 
> The ornaments/plaques will be in the self-framing format that I enjoy doing so much. It is certainly a nice way to present things and make them look nice.
> 
> Within the center of the frames will be overlay pieces which will be 12 silhouettes of Halloween-themed characters. I am only going to show you two of them today however.
> 
> The first (of course!) will be the cat (this piece is the smaller cat for the ornament sized frame):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple, but I believe that the silhouettes needed to be somewhat simple so that the overall design would not be too busy. The simplicity of the overlay pieces bring balance to the very detailed Gothic type frames.
> 
> The next piece I will show you is the pumpkin. He is simple yet menacing and will fit in the mini-plaque sized frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes small and simple is more difficult to accomplish than larger and more detailed. I find that I always want to put more details than the small size will permit, and as a result, I need to frequently re-draw things several times before I am satisfied.
> 
> Now for the frames. I cut the smaller one first. It is full of details and Keith had his doubts that I would be able to accomplish it when he saw the design on paper. (How little faith he has in me sometimes!) In all honesty, it is not what I consider a 'beginner' type of cutting, yet it is very much able to be accomplished as you can see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith wanted me to remove some of the details to make it easier, but I chose not to. I used an Olson 2/0 reverse blade on 3/16" curly maple hardwood and slowed down my saw a little and I had no trouble whatsoever. But the key here goes back to how I began this entry - you need to take your time and enjoy the process. This isn't made for 'speed cutting'. While I can easily see stacking two layers for more resistance and to be a bit more efficient, I wouldn't have it any other way. The details in the frame are what make the piece look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying 'it is what it is' applies here. I am very happy with the results and don't see the need to change it.
> 
> I then moved on to the larger frame piece. This was cut from 1/4" thick ash. I found that cutting the larger piece was far easier and while it still wasn't perhaps a 'beginner' piece, if care was taken, it also could be accomplished without much of a problem. My piece of ash was a bit warped, and that meant that I had to fight it a bit on some of the turns and twists, but it still came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo of them together so you could see the size differential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them a lot and woke up very eager to continue working on them. (Of course, there is no finish on them yet!)
> 
> Now they do look nice how they are, and if I would have used some contrasting wood for the overlay pieces, the designs would stand out a bit better. But I have something else in mind for them that I think you may like. It is going to take them to another level. You will just have to wait and see about that though . . .
> 
> I did have trouble deciding which path I was going to follow as far as these designs are concerned. Part of what slowed me up in my designing of them was that I wasn't quite sure which one to follow. I could easily do several variations on this process and all of them would be nice. I may even do another complete set using an entirely different process. We will just have to see what time will allow.
> 
> Until then, these are what I have come up with. I have a birthday party to attend today in Digby, so much of my day will be spent there. I don't know how far I will get on these this morning, but I hope to at least get to the next stage with these pieces, and then I will continue to cut the others tomorrow. It will be a bit of a process, but I know I will enjoy every step.
> 
> I hope the next time you are doing a project that takes a while to do or is a bit tedious, you take a moment to enjoy the process just a bit. After all, that is a big part of what craftsmanship is all about.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Thank you Roger! These have been "living in my head" for months now. Seeing them come to be real is truly exciting for me! Wait until they are done! I think they will look even better. 

Jamie - you would be amazed at how popular Halloween is in the States. I have been here in Canada for over eight years now and when I left the USA it was nearly as popular as Christmas as far as decorations and such. I love all fall decorating in general, and especially the wonderful colors of black, browns and oranges. You probably already know that it is my favorite time of year! I would love to live in Autumn all year around. But then if I didn't experience the seasons, I probably wouldn't appreciate it so much!

Thank you very much! Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoy the Process*
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that the world is migrating more and more towards instant gratification. We are continually looking for ways to have things completed in record time, with fewer steps and the least amount of effort. While I realize that this is not news to anyone, I just wanted to bring it up to make my point.
> 
> While doing things more quickly and efficiently can be a very positive thing, I sometimes find myself wondering what the hurrying is all about. Yes, I understand when we are doing mundane chores such as laundry or dishes, how having things automated could be helpful. And I also understand how nearly instant communication could be beneficial for not only social relationships, but also correspondence of more pressing matters, but where do we draw the line on rushing through things and take time to stop and enjoy some of the processes.
> 
> When I was growing up, a US postage stamp costs six cents. (Yes - I am that old!) That was back in the day when we used to actually write letters and it took sometimes several weeks to have a simple conversation with someone who was far away. I didn't know many people far away then, but I remember one particular incident when I met some new friends on vacation that lived all the way on the other side of town and in trying to keep up with them, we corresponded through writing. Our family didn't have a long distance phone plan then and chatting on the phone for no reason was just out of the question. We did keep in touch for a while, but being young and busy, the friendships soon fell off and died.
> 
> I think about that now as I sit here and write every morning from my little country place here in rural Nova Scotia and I receive replies from not only across the country, but across oceans too. We have certainly come a long way.
> 
> So why am I babbling about all this today? I suppose I started thinking about it as I was working on my project yesterday and really enjoying what I was doing and experiencing. Something dawned on me at some time during that process - Not only did I like the outcome of the project, but I thoroughly enjoyed every step of creating it.
> 
> There were several points when I was drawing, cutting and finally peeling off the pattern and seeing the results when I thought to myself "this is cool!" And I realized that I was not only working, but truly having a good time doing so. And the best part of all is that they aren't done yet. While one could easily stop and call it a day on these ornaments and plaques that I created, I still have further to go with them, and this is only a stepping stone on the path to their completion. While I like them right now, I am picturing them when they are finished up and I know that I will like them even better. It will be fun to see them evolve.
> 
> But for now, here is where I am with them . . .
> 
> There are going to be 12 distinct designs in all, and there will be two sizes of each design. The 'larger' size will be a 4" x 6" miniature plaque and the smaller size will be a 2.5" x 3.5" ornament. I had to do a little extra drawing to make the smaller sizes work, which is part of why this is taking me so long to do, but I am so pleased with the results I realize that the time was very well spent and I am happy.
> 
> The ornaments/plaques will be in the self-framing format that I enjoy doing so much. It is certainly a nice way to present things and make them look nice.
> 
> Within the center of the frames will be overlay pieces which will be 12 silhouettes of Halloween-themed characters. I am only going to show you two of them today however.
> 
> The first (of course!) will be the cat (this piece is the smaller cat for the ornament sized frame):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple, but I believe that the silhouettes needed to be somewhat simple so that the overall design would not be too busy. The simplicity of the overlay pieces bring balance to the very detailed Gothic type frames.
> 
> The next piece I will show you is the pumpkin. He is simple yet menacing and will fit in the mini-plaque sized frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes small and simple is more difficult to accomplish than larger and more detailed. I find that I always want to put more details than the small size will permit, and as a result, I need to frequently re-draw things several times before I am satisfied.
> 
> Now for the frames. I cut the smaller one first. It is full of details and Keith had his doubts that I would be able to accomplish it when he saw the design on paper. (How little faith he has in me sometimes!) In all honesty, it is not what I consider a 'beginner' type of cutting, yet it is very much able to be accomplished as you can see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith wanted me to remove some of the details to make it easier, but I chose not to. I used an Olson 2/0 reverse blade on 3/16" curly maple hardwood and slowed down my saw a little and I had no trouble whatsoever. But the key here goes back to how I began this entry - you need to take your time and enjoy the process. This isn't made for 'speed cutting'. While I can easily see stacking two layers for more resistance and to be a bit more efficient, I wouldn't have it any other way. The details in the frame are what make the piece look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying 'it is what it is' applies here. I am very happy with the results and don't see the need to change it.
> 
> I then moved on to the larger frame piece. This was cut from 1/4" thick ash. I found that cutting the larger piece was far easier and while it still wasn't perhaps a 'beginner' piece, if care was taken, it also could be accomplished without much of a problem. My piece of ash was a bit warped, and that meant that I had to fight it a bit on some of the turns and twists, but it still came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo of them together so you could see the size differential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them a lot and woke up very eager to continue working on them. (Of course, there is no finish on them yet!)
> 
> Now they do look nice how they are, and if I would have used some contrasting wood for the overlay pieces, the designs would stand out a bit better. But I have something else in mind for them that I think you may like. It is going to take them to another level. You will just have to wait and see about that though . . .
> 
> I did have trouble deciding which path I was going to follow as far as these designs are concerned. Part of what slowed me up in my designing of them was that I wasn't quite sure which one to follow. I could easily do several variations on this process and all of them would be nice. I may even do another complete set using an entirely different process. We will just have to see what time will allow.
> 
> Until then, these are what I have come up with. I have a birthday party to attend today in Digby, so much of my day will be spent there. I don't know how far I will get on these this morning, but I hope to at least get to the next stage with these pieces, and then I will continue to cut the others tomorrow. It will be a bit of a process, but I know I will enjoy every step.
> 
> I hope the next time you are doing a project that takes a while to do or is a bit tedious, you take a moment to enjoy the process just a bit. After all, that is a big part of what craftsmanship is all about.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


I got out of computers, a little over 10 years ago, because everyone wanted it all NOW. I still work relatively fast but only after planning projects in great detail. I agree that looking at the stages of a design is as interesting as the finished article, sometimes.

The ornaments look suitably spooky. You've got some feeling into these. Contrast would be good but I suppose that will be along d'rectly.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoy the Process*
> 
> As time goes on, it seems that the world is migrating more and more towards instant gratification. We are continually looking for ways to have things completed in record time, with fewer steps and the least amount of effort. While I realize that this is not news to anyone, I just wanted to bring it up to make my point.
> 
> While doing things more quickly and efficiently can be a very positive thing, I sometimes find myself wondering what the hurrying is all about. Yes, I understand when we are doing mundane chores such as laundry or dishes, how having things automated could be helpful. And I also understand how nearly instant communication could be beneficial for not only social relationships, but also correspondence of more pressing matters, but where do we draw the line on rushing through things and take time to stop and enjoy some of the processes.
> 
> When I was growing up, a US postage stamp costs six cents. (Yes - I am that old!) That was back in the day when we used to actually write letters and it took sometimes several weeks to have a simple conversation with someone who was far away. I didn't know many people far away then, but I remember one particular incident when I met some new friends on vacation that lived all the way on the other side of town and in trying to keep up with them, we corresponded through writing. Our family didn't have a long distance phone plan then and chatting on the phone for no reason was just out of the question. We did keep in touch for a while, but being young and busy, the friendships soon fell off and died.
> 
> I think about that now as I sit here and write every morning from my little country place here in rural Nova Scotia and I receive replies from not only across the country, but across oceans too. We have certainly come a long way.
> 
> So why am I babbling about all this today? I suppose I started thinking about it as I was working on my project yesterday and really enjoying what I was doing and experiencing. Something dawned on me at some time during that process - Not only did I like the outcome of the project, but I thoroughly enjoyed every step of creating it.
> 
> There were several points when I was drawing, cutting and finally peeling off the pattern and seeing the results when I thought to myself "this is cool!" And I realized that I was not only working, but truly having a good time doing so. And the best part of all is that they aren't done yet. While one could easily stop and call it a day on these ornaments and plaques that I created, I still have further to go with them, and this is only a stepping stone on the path to their completion. While I like them right now, I am picturing them when they are finished up and I know that I will like them even better. It will be fun to see them evolve.
> 
> But for now, here is where I am with them . . .
> 
> There are going to be 12 distinct designs in all, and there will be two sizes of each design. The 'larger' size will be a 4" x 6" miniature plaque and the smaller size will be a 2.5" x 3.5" ornament. I had to do a little extra drawing to make the smaller sizes work, which is part of why this is taking me so long to do, but I am so pleased with the results I realize that the time was very well spent and I am happy.
> 
> The ornaments/plaques will be in the self-framing format that I enjoy doing so much. It is certainly a nice way to present things and make them look nice.
> 
> Within the center of the frames will be overlay pieces which will be 12 silhouettes of Halloween-themed characters. I am only going to show you two of them today however.
> 
> The first (of course!) will be the cat (this piece is the smaller cat for the ornament sized frame):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple, but I believe that the silhouettes needed to be somewhat simple so that the overall design would not be too busy. The simplicity of the overlay pieces bring balance to the very detailed Gothic type frames.
> 
> The next piece I will show you is the pumpkin. He is simple yet menacing and will fit in the mini-plaque sized frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes small and simple is more difficult to accomplish than larger and more detailed. I find that I always want to put more details than the small size will permit, and as a result, I need to frequently re-draw things several times before I am satisfied.
> 
> Now for the frames. I cut the smaller one first. It is full of details and Keith had his doubts that I would be able to accomplish it when he saw the design on paper. (How little faith he has in me sometimes!) In all honesty, it is not what I consider a 'beginner' type of cutting, yet it is very much able to be accomplished as you can see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith wanted me to remove some of the details to make it easier, but I chose not to. I used an Olson 2/0 reverse blade on 3/16" curly maple hardwood and slowed down my saw a little and I had no trouble whatsoever. But the key here goes back to how I began this entry - you need to take your time and enjoy the process. This isn't made for 'speed cutting'. While I can easily see stacking two layers for more resistance and to be a bit more efficient, I wouldn't have it any other way. The details in the frame are what make the piece look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old saying 'it is what it is' applies here. I am very happy with the results and don't see the need to change it.
> 
> I then moved on to the larger frame piece. This was cut from 1/4" thick ash. I found that cutting the larger piece was far easier and while it still wasn't perhaps a 'beginner' piece, if care was taken, it also could be accomplished without much of a problem. My piece of ash was a bit warped, and that meant that I had to fight it a bit on some of the turns and twists, but it still came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo of them together so you could see the size differential:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them a lot and woke up very eager to continue working on them. (Of course, there is no finish on them yet!)
> 
> Now they do look nice how they are, and if I would have used some contrasting wood for the overlay pieces, the designs would stand out a bit better. But I have something else in mind for them that I think you may like. It is going to take them to another level. You will just have to wait and see about that though . . .
> 
> I did have trouble deciding which path I was going to follow as far as these designs are concerned. Part of what slowed me up in my designing of them was that I wasn't quite sure which one to follow. I could easily do several variations on this process and all of them would be nice. I may even do another complete set using an entirely different process. We will just have to see what time will allow.
> 
> Until then, these are what I have come up with. I have a birthday party to attend today in Digby, so much of my day will be spent there. I don't know how far I will get on these this morning, but I hope to at least get to the next stage with these pieces, and then I will continue to cut the others tomorrow. It will be a bit of a process, but I know I will enjoy every step.
> 
> I hope the next time you are doing a project that takes a while to do or is a bit tedious, you take a moment to enjoy the process just a bit. After all, that is a big part of what craftsmanship is all about.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Halloween was fun when we were growing up and when the kids were are own it was even more fun then the
neighborhood changed and we sold and moved out a ways, and now I do not have anyone to carve jack 
o'lanterns for. The designing and making of projects if fun, and while I do not want to stretch it out, it is 
great just to move along at my own pace and enjoy. Thank you for sharing and have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Forward - The Next Phase*

It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.

I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.

Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.

I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.

The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.

We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.

So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.

For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.

Here is a picture of the larger plaque:










I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.

As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.

Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.

I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:










I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.

While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.

The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:










I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.

There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.

I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.

I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.

I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


Those are wonderfully ghastly 

What you would expect in a haunted hoose.

The sponging technique really gives it a look

of spiders webs.

Onward & Forward

You have to always be on the lookout for

new business avenues. I've got several outlets

some are hardly worth bothering with but as it

doesnt cost me to supply them I just continue.

It brings work back to me in the long run.

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


Yes, Jamie - the long term residuals are sometimes far more important than the short term results. I think that looking ahead and giving things a chance is a great way to expand. You often get results from where you least expect it.

I am happy you like the project. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


They looked good before the paint. Now, they're awesome.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


I think, that really, the most important part of any decision is to remember your core business or purpose. What are you in the to do. If a new venture helps you acheive that then great. It seems that you have choosen wisely. Also, thinking in terms of different income streams and how they effect your business is good. THe old marketing saying is, "guns and butter". Or simply something for any economy.

Question - do you have a business plan. The written ones are the best. That way you can look at it in perspective to what you are planning. I know that you will do great with you new distributor. Best of luck from this Texas lad.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


Those are great Sheila!! Looking forward to see the patterns up for sale. Do you have any other fall patterns in the works? Not necessarily holiday patterns but "fall". My customers complain that fall is over looked and we agree.
Rick


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


Hi Sheila,

A big thank you for the link to the backgrounds etc… I' sore I'll get good use from that.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


I thought it was a wonderful find! It made the couple of hours looking for things certainly worth my while. It is very generous of the designer to share his/her talents and really and truly expect nothing in return. The backgrounds that are there are amazing, and truly no copyright issues. I am happy it helps you out, Lee.

Jerrell - I asked Keith our business plan and we both kind of said "survival". In these times, doing what we do, we are very fortunate to be able to continue on. Little by little we both think. Keeping things lucrative is a good goal. It does give us something to thing about though.

Thanks as always for your input. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


Quite Gothic in their intensity!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward - The Next Phase*
> 
> It's another early morning today. I suppose I am excited about all that is ahead of me today. It is a new day and a new week is beginning and I can't wait to see what is in store. There are good things happening all around and allowing them to unfold before me fills me with anticipation.
> 
> I am not as anxious as I have been in the past. After years of doubt and being unsure of so many things, I think that we have built a sturdy foundation for the business that is diverse enough to withstand some adversity here and there and still remain strong. While this has been sometimes exhausting work on both Keith's and my own part, I believe that the time spent doing so has been positive and even with the economy as volatile as it is, we have been doing all right.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of the business that are not performing as well as we would like, but having multiple sources of income and options mean that just because one aspect may not be as we expect, the other parts are still able to keep us going. As we branch out in different areas and diversify, the load of the business is redistributed and each individual branch is a smaller percentage of our income. This means that if one part doesn't do well, we feel it much less and are able to reevaluate that particular part and adjust it with the least amount of impact on the overall business.
> 
> I think that is why diversifying is a good thing. Many times I hear of others who are starting their own businesses who sell their items in only one or two markets. If one of them does poorly, the effect is far more pronounced than if they would have had several outlets. We find this true with Keith's pens. There are places that they are doing well and places that they don't sell much at all. Somehow it isn't as bad to hear of a poor sales report form one outlet when the others come in decent. Especially with the given market conditions and all the personal feelings that are tied to selling your own creations. Any crafts person understands that no matter how much they try to take a step away from things when selling their own items, there is always a level of emotion tied to them. It is difficult not to take it personally when our items are not selling. But it is something that we need to overcome and we need to resolve within ourselves that we can't take it personally if we are to be successful.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that we were considering another wholesaler for selling our patterns. I had a conversation with the owner of the company that is interested and I feel good about proceeding with this avenue. I am usually very cautious about new ventures because part of me feels stretched quite far as it is, and taking on another thing at this point is something that we need to consider very seriously. However, we both realize that in order to grow, we do need to expand and relinquish some of the day to day running of the business to other sources. This is difficult for me to do, as you can imagine. I have spent the last probably fifteen years of my life working on my business. I have been working with the two pattern wholesalers that I am with since the beginning and I seriously haven't thought much about seeking out more. But the opportunity has arisen and everything seems to be on the up and up and I think that I finally feel that it is the right time to perhaps stretch our wings a bit and expand. It just seems like the right thing to do.
> 
> We are still working out the details, and as soon as I have everything settled I will talk more about it here. I find that it is a bit out of my comfort zone, but growth usually is and I need to allow these feelings to run their course and take a chance in order to continue to grow the company. Having a partner comes into play too, as having someone who is also involved in the business on a day to day basis share their thoughts and opinions is a very valuable thing. The saying "two heads are better than one" is certainly applicable here.
> 
> So with that said, we are moving forward. I think it will be an overall good thing for us and we are excited at the prospects that it will bring.
> 
> For today, I will be cutting more of the new ornaments/plaques that I have been working on. I had a short day yesterday for work, as we went to visit Bernie and Ellen at their cabin for a nice dinner on the lake. But as promised, I did get the two pieces I showed yesterday finished, and I have some pictures to show you of how they came out and what my idea was.
> 
> Here is a picture of the larger plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used black spray paint to paint the frame and the pumpkin overlay piece. I then used a small sea sponge and a tiny bit of gold metallic paint to very lightly sponge the frame to give it some interest. I debated on using copper metallic or gold metallic, but I thought the copper would be a bit too close to the background orange and I think it looks better with the gold accents rather than the matching copper. It just seems to have given it another layer of interest.
> 
> As for the center background, I spent a great deal of time the other day searching the web for some downloadable background sheets of paper that I could include with my pattern. I looked to purchase these backgrounds for commercial use because I want to include a sheet of them (or two) with each pattern packet. I certainly was willing to pay for them, as I would be in essence re-selling the designs. However, I was not very successful in finding something that I liked. The guidelines for commercial use were lengthy and confusing and also very restrictive. It was quite a hassle to figure them out and I wanted to be certain that I wasn't infringing on anyone's copyright.
> 
> Ultimately, I found some great Photoshop sites where geeks (and I use that term in the most complimentary manner) spend their time creating assorted brushes, backgrounds and plug-ins for Photoshop just because they can. This one I found on a site here: http://webtreats.mysitemyway.com and it is filled with hundreds of wonderful backgrounds and textures that are free for all types of use. There is a note with the files that I downloaded from the graphic designer that states "This resource is free for personal and commercial use ~ no attribution necessary" and I found the designs here to be even better than many of the designs for sale with confusing or strict usage issues. So I chose from the hundreds of designs he offered and I really liked this orange-y/amber one that I used here. I think it was perfect for the project and just what I had in mind when I thought of these plaques.
> 
> I like the overall look of these, and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the smaller cat ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply printed the design out on heavier paper and cut an oval and glued it to the center piece. When it was dry, I carefully sanded the edges of the insert so that it would seat properly into the frame. I then sprayed it with a shot of matte poly spray to protect it and set the color before gluing on the overlay pieces. I really like the outcome.
> 
> While the small cut out eyes of the cat do get a bit lost in the shadows, I may wind up eliminating them on the ornament sized pattern. I think that they will be a little more prominent on the plaque sized version, although they are much easier to see in real life than in the photographs that I took. After all, these are just what I call 'snapshots' and not the final presentation photographs that will accompany the pattern. I promise better ones to come.
> 
> The last photograph is a bit of a close up of the detail of the sponging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often forget the value of sponging for a finish or background. I find it fast, easy and besides covering a multitude of flaws and boo-boos on things like old frames and such, it looks incredible. I was a bit disappointed that my can of black spray paint was gloss finish however, as I would have liked it to be satin or even matte finish. That way the subtle shine of the gold metallic would offer a bit of a difference in texture and add a bit more interest and depth to the frames. I may look today when I am out and see if I can get some of the spray in the above mentioned finish and give it a go. I think it will add even more to the design.
> 
> There is one more 'surprise' that I am adding to these patterns and working on today. Besides that small addition, I will spend the bulk of the day cutting out the other 10 pieces, and adjusting them as I go. What looks good on paper doesn't always translate well to wood, as we know.
> 
> I plan on marketing these patterns in two sets of six different designs, with two sizes of each. I think that is a fair way to do it and will keep the pattern to a manageable size.
> 
> I hope you like this version. While I know many don't like to paint wood, it just seemed that these designs were screaming to be finished in this manner. Of course, there is always the option of using walnut and maple or other contrasting wood and leaving it natural. But somehow I just like these better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week and a happy Monday! Have fun and enjoy the day!


Thanks, Martyn. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working . . . *

Yesterday was one of those days when I felt like I worked all day and still didn't finish. I wonder where the day went. I suppose when looking back, I did accomplish quite a bit, but I wish that I could have finished cutting out the ornaments for the next project.

Before cutting, I needed to do some final 'tweaking' of the line work so that everything would be able to be cut without falling apart. In between that, there were other things to do and it was nearly 4pm by the time I got to the saw.

The small pieces are quite detailed and they are just about done, but not complete. It should only require about an hour or so more cutting today and I will be ready to carry on.

In completing them, Keith believes that the pattern should be labeled as 'advanced'. I have trouble labeling my patterns lately because it seems that things are coming easier to me as my skills improve. Add to that the nice saw that I have and I am sure that it skews things in my favor a bit. I had no trouble whatsoever cutting these small pieces, but when I showed them to Keith, he said that they definitely should be branded as advanced.

Of course the larger plaque sized pieces were much easier than the smaller ornament pieces. I think that I will mention in the instructions that cutting the larger size would be recommended for those who are leery of the smaller size. The overlay pieces are cut from 1/8" plywood, making them much stronger, but I do see how they would be small enough to give some people a bit of trouble.

I find grading pieces with a difficulty lever one of the hardest parts of creating the design. Everyone has different strengths and weaknesses and it is so hard to judge what may be hard or easy for others. What may come hard to one person may be easy for another. I think at this point that I just have to take the word of those around me and err on the cautious side and hope that even if it is a bit above some people's skill level, the instructions will be clear enough where they will be able to learn and advance and ultimately accomplish the design.

I need to spend the day finishing things up and getting to the writing part of this project. I want to have it ready to go so I can move on to the next idea.

On another subject, I heard back from Artist's Club yesterday and they are going to take on the "Winter Snowmen" project for their November catalog. I was really pleased and somewhat surprised that they will do so. I don't know why surprised, but perhaps because it was a smaller project with less pieces than the previous ones that I offered them, I didn't know if they would want it. I am very pleased though because I want to try to keep something new there for each season and this will certainly fill the spot for the winter.

I didn't want to submit too much because we will have the stocking pattern and the package pattern in the next catalog which I haven't even received yet. With autumn being our busiest time of year, producing too many new things for them would really back us up and put us into a production mode over the next couple of months when we should be designing. This one additional design will be the perfect amount of work to keep us in the loop, yet allow us to get through our busy fall and holiday season - and give me time to design additional pieces for spring. It feels good to be in control of things like this and while it would have been easy to push in that direction, it would have upset the balance of things in other areas. I would rather be conservative and do things right that overextend myself and fail or do a poor job. Once again patience plays a big part in things.

Keith spent the day fine tuning the files and patterns in preparation of turning things over to the new wholesaler. As things happen, he also wound up changing things on the site internally and doing some good work there. It is quite tedious, but since I have had the site for over 10 years and things have changed so much with the type of software that I use to create the files and such, things were a bit of a mess behind the scenes. It is painstaking work for him to go back and fix everything so that it is consistent and Keith has spent several days doing so. I knew very little about file size and formats and such back then and some of the older patterns were created on software that doesn't even exists anymore. Updating everything and having all the correct contact information is not an easy task and I truly appreciate Keith taking the time to do so.

But now things are really going to be in good order. We have a system that works for us and it is easy to be consistent and orderly and there is nothing up there that isn't used or needed. I really appreciate all the hard work he does to make things run smoothly.

So that is about all for today. By tomorrow I should have some better pictures of everything. I am happy so far with how things are turning out and I think it will be a nice project.










I wish you all a good day today. Have fun and be creative.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Business Decisions*

I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.

I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.

Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.

My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.

So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?

For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.

Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.

Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.

This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'

But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.

So back to the situation at hand. . .

Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.

Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.

One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.

I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.

As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.

Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?

There really was no decision to be made. 

I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.

I wish you all a great day today.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


I'll wish you Good Luck with your negotiations Sheila, but it's not about Luck, is it…
Stick to your Guns my Friend!!
I won't post them here, but two videos came to mind while I read this: Kenny Rogers' "Know when to hold 'em, know when to fold them" and Bobby McFerrin's "Don't Worry, Be Happy"... 
I hope you and Keith have a Great Day too!!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Negotiations - at the very best - should/must be WIN/WIN. Most times someone is trying to get the best part of the deal. If is is FAIR that both parties WIN. Seems odd in todays business world but it is the way it should be. Best of luck on this one.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


(hats off to the great partnership you have … and you should take that into the negotiations and expect the same relationship with the other people at the table.)

two questions:
1. what are your intentions re: the business?
2. what are your bottom lines, the black and white? Where are the "absolutely limits"?

Knowing these will help in the discussions. The solutions should fit with both of these answers.

Good luck!


----------



## harry1

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Debbie, a very common problem with artisans and technical people is that they invariably undersell themselves. I include myself here because I set-up a TV/ audio repair business in 1968 and it did very well, however, one day as I was about to lift a TV out of the car to return to the customer a colleague/friend was coming out of the house opposite and came over to talk to me. During the conversation I noticed that he was squinting sideways reading the docket on the TV. The conversation then went something like this,"Harry, how can you stay in business with such low charges, you made the original call, spent time attempting the repair on the spot, decided it was a job for the workshop so boxed it up, carried it to your car, drove it to your workshop, unloaded it, spent time repairing it then loading it back into your car and here you are delivering it for that amount, (the actual charge has long since been forgotten and of course it didn't all happen on the same day)
The point of the storey is that when I discussed it with my wife, we realised that what my friend had said made perfect sense and our prices went up immediately and our business carried on growing and within a few years we went from a home business into a shop which we bought and started to employ staff.
I suppose what I'm trying to say is that when you produce a product or service that you know is GOOD, people will recognise this and pay a fair price and it's been my experience that when one door closes another one opens.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


As always, you all are the BEST of support. It certainly helps to know that my creative friends and colleagues understand what we are going through.

Ms Debbie - As with most businesses, we need to make enough money to live on. We aren't talking mansions and pools here, just living in a decent, clean home. You have read my posts long enough to realize that this isn't a part time job or a lark for either of us. Keith quit his 'regular job' at the fish processing plant to become a partner here and I seriously couldn't function or continue on my own. That means this is our sole income.

We have discussed 'absolute limits' and we have clearly defined them. Now that means when the time comes for the discussion, we do have a bottom line as to what we will tolerate. The company we are dealing with are making profits. They need to be or they would be out of business. But we need to make profits also or we will be out of business also. Sometimes I think they don't look past their own interests (in fact, I am sure they don't). In these tough times for business, you would thing that the larger companies who depend on designers would make sure that the designers are taken care of. Otherwise where does that leave them? I suppose that is why we are having the feeling of being 'disposable' right now. Hopefully we aren't and they value our work enough to make working with them worth our time. We shall see . . .

Sheila

And thank you for sharing your story, Harry. I think the only way to survive is to have the awakening that you had. Sometimes looking at things closely really opens our eyes as to what we have to do.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


My vote's for lobster… Remember, ya gotta take care o no. 1. Your creative juices will flow better with a lil seafood in ya..


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Dig in, Sheila. Don't give way. Any doubts, just read what you've written here.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Sheila go with your head.

Your heart created all these wonderful designs

They might want to get greedy, well walk away.

I doubt that they can afford to throw away the

business that you generate.

Or you could do what I do.

When someone tries to cut me down on price, I

put the price UP. The more they argue the higher

the price will go up.

I had one customer that said I had to big of a cut.

He was buying for £22.50 and reselling for £57.50

He did not even handle the goods, only sold them

on his web site, I even posted direct to his customers.

Well he now only gets 35% of his retail price.

He squealed like a piglet. I then ignored his orders, emails

and phone calls for a week. Now he knows that he pushed

me to far. I stood to lose £1k a month at a time when we

were trying to get our house bought. It was hard.

He is now on great terms with me and treats me with a

lot more respect. Keith gives wise council I think you both

make a great team.

Jamie


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Sheila,great story and insight to what you're going thru. i liked the quotes you gave;and here's one for you,
when one door closes,another opens. stand firm with your dealer.
good luck to you both today.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Well, the deed is done! We had our negotiations, both made our arguments. Sheila and I basically stood firm and said that we have to continue with our current arrangement because their proposed changes were far too detrimental to us. I feel that we were open to working with them for a solution to their problem but what they presented as a problem, wasn't the real issue.

They have several specific programs (or deals) that they use with designers. They basically said that we have to pick one of their programs and that was it… No special terms in any way. So we decided to stay with the one we originally signed up with (which up until now worked for them and for us). Not to mention that we are selling to them at the prices that *THEY SET* just a few months ago and nothing has changed since then. But now they are not happy with that program and claim that they are left waiting too long for the order to be shipped to them and that shipping from Canada takes too long. When we asked if there were any way for them to order sooner, they said it wasn't possible. I don't think that we were asking for much on their part.

So they wanted us to pick a solution that allowed them to do more of the production and we would only ship paper patterns to them. We didn't see how that helps them with slow shipping since they still have to wait for the patterns in the mail. This made us feel that what they were really looking for was a way to get a bigger piece of the pie because either of these other arrangements allowed them to sell derivative works of our design without a percentage of the sales going to us.


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Sheila

You are a wonderful person and I also love how you like to teach the thing you love to do.
Keep up the great work and I hope I can follow you more in the future.

Arlin


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Keith sounds as if they are bullies

jamie


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Keith
You said "This made us feel that what they were really looking for was a way to get a bigger piece of the pie because either of these other arrangements allowed them to sell derivative works of our design without a percentage of the sales going to us."

The United Artists of Actors had to put up with that years ago, now they get a piece of the pie also. Hold out and stick it out, or they will stick it to you for sure and up their profits not yours.

Arlin
PhD Business


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Hi Sheila,
When you wrote BLOG: "KNOWLEDGE IS POWER" 344 days ago, here is your first 2 paragraph:
QTE
" It is just beginning to get light out and I can already tell it is going to be a good day. I don't mean just the weather, but I feel that something good or positive will happen. I don't know why, but some days I just have this feeling and more so than not, I am right and something unexpected and positive finds its way to me.

I wonder sometimes if this is what people would call a 'self-fulfilling prophecy?' it seems however, that most references to self-fulfilling prophecies tend to focus on negative circumstances and outcomes. There are very few times I hear of them being positive. I wonder if that is just because the attitude of people in general, or part of the actual definition of the term. Or is it because of the general apathy that so many people feel lately? I suppose I would have to look some day when I have the time." 
UQTE

With reference to this qte, nearly a year ago… I can see the big difference in your success as compared to your first 2 paragraph on this blog. But there is only one good quality and very strong in you… YOUR SELF… who DO all those dreams, prophecy, ambitions and future becomes a reality… God bless and enjoy the lobster while you do the your scribbling.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Business Decisions*
> 
> I did not have the best of sleeps. There was a lot on my mind that is unsettling and kept me awake much of the night thinking. It wasn't all bad (in fact, one part was very positive) but the potential for things going either way was present and overshadowed the good possibilities.
> 
> I sit here each morning and write about my business with a positive attitude. Even when things don't go as I would have liked, I try to look at the situation and find the positive side of things and focus on that. It keeps me on a good path and with a good attitude and I found that it helps me move forward, even when I have small setbacks.
> 
> Things have been going well lately. Perhaps a little 'too well.' Many of the Doom Sayers will chirp in my ear that I am 'due' for something negative to happen, as if we are only allocated so much happiness and peace and I have had my share. But I don't really believe that for a minute. I believe we are our own destiny and while there are some thing in this life that are negative and can't be avoided, most of them are a result of bad decisions that we ourselves make. I like that theory because it forces us to take responsibility for our own actions and as a result, it gives us a bit of control of our lives. Yes, it is a bit more work to live with this philosophy, but I believe that the payoff is of great value.
> 
> My grandmother used to quote Eleanor Roosevelt with the saying "There are no victims, only volunteers" at times like this to emphasize the control we have over certain situations that come up in our lives. And while my parents and grandparents were by no means perfect, this was one thing that has stuck with me much of my life and in many situations has forced me to look at my own decisions and taking responsibility for them. In a world where many find it easier to be a victim or blame others for their troubles, I think that this mindset served me well and was a useful tool in being responsible for myself. It also empowers me to change the things I don't like.
> 
> So what is this new dilemma that I am facing?
> 
> For the moment, I don't really feel at liberty to disclose all of the details. In general though, I can say that it involves one of our wholesalers and it appears that (once again) the rules are changing. I am not going to say which one, as we have several, but it seems that today we are up for negotiation of our terms with them at a time when we are already at the limit of keeping our relationship with them one of mutual benefit. Apparently, they don't feel that the benefit is of equal value to them, or they wouldn't be trying to change things. But from our point of view, we are giving just about all we can and anything additional would more than likely sour things on our side. I am not looking forward to hearing what they have in mind.
> 
> Not knowing all the facts and spending time and energy guessing how things will be is a very dysfunctional way to spend ones' time. Unfortunately, both Keith and I spent the bulk of the evening doing just that. As a result, I think that it was not only an uneasy evening for myself, but one that was filled with anxiety for him too, as we played out too many 'what ifs' in our heads in order to try to come up with a plan of action. This behavior goes against everything that I try to teach and share and live, and I know that those of you who read frequently have heard me preach just that many times. But like most things, it is much easier to give advice from a safe and disconnected distance than to take your own advice when you are in the thick of it. Once again, we are only human.
> 
> Keith had read recently a quote that I kind of liked that applied to this type of situation. It went something like "The strongest person at the negotiating table is the one that is most willing to walk away." I like that way of thinking. I think that it has much merit. I feel that especially artists (like me) who are not business people (I am not) are very vulnerable to making decisions while allowing too much emotion to enter into the equation. A sharp business person will pick this up on the radar, and many times use those emotions to strengthen his position and perhaps gain the advantage and use it to get more from the artist than they had intended to give. We have all seen that in action, as designers, artists and craftspeople are grossly under paid for their work and creativity. When sitting back from the situation, we find ourselves wondering "why the heck did they settle for that???" yet when we are in it ourselves, we tend to walk away with much less than we deserve, feeling 'lucky' that the person acquired our services in the first place.
> 
> This is the main reason that so many creative people fail in business. It certainly has happened to me in the past and has nearly derailed my company completely. My accountant used to tell me that I was 'giving the cow away with the milk' and that I was 'tying dollar bills to the products I was selling'. While I knew he was right, I was too happy to have the job to worry about trivial things like profit margins and things like that. I just wanted people to like what I did and make enough money to buy more supplies so I could keep 'working.'
> 
> But that didn't pay bills or put food on the table, and I have learned since (after almost losing everything) that I am a business too. (What a huge realization that was!) Just like the other company, I am in this to make a profit and a living. I don't have a huge inheritance sitting in the bank that I can live on while I am doing this on a whim. This is my living. As it is now, the only reason that I have been able to keep going in these difficult times is because both Keith and I like living simply. We don't need a big house or fancy stuff and while we have our indulgences from time to time, we live within our means and are very comfortable. Most people we know wouldn't be happy in our lifestyles. We realize that we are among the very small percentage of designers that actually are making it, and while many people say they envy us, I don't believe many of them would want to trade places with us and have our lives. But that is OK, because we all make the choices that are best for ourselves, and we in no way think that what we do is for everyone. I think that is what makes the world go around. Different people want different things.
> 
> So back to the situation at hand. . .
> 
> Today will be a defining day for our company. Whether these negotiations go in favor of us or not, it will be only a small part of the big picture. Not too long ago, I would have made the decisions that I need to make with my heart and in doing so, would not be here writing about it today in the capacity of a business owner. The business would have been long gone.
> 
> Having Keith as a partner has been so valuable on so many levels. Besides the fact that as a designer, I find he is excellent, the other things he has brought to the business have filled in the gaps where I have been weak. His practicality and financial sense far exceeds mine. While I try to look at things with a business head, and am doing a bit better at it - it seems that sometimes the emotional side of me gets the best of me. While I used to find it slightly annoying to have someone suggesting what to do, I finally figured out that my own plan wasn't working and after trying things from a practical approach instead of from that of an artist, things started turning around much quicker.
> 
> One time not so long ago, a person accused Keith of 'riding on my coat tails.' When reading that, I became very angry at that person because they didn't even have a clue as to how much of my success I owe to him. Not only for the obvious reasons of his immense talent, but also for all the many, many things he does that contribute to the good of this company. I say it many times but I don't ever think I can express enough how fortunate I am to have him as a partner, in life as well as in business. Even though it is my name on the business, it is definitely a partnership between us and while Keith prefers to stay in the background as far as the publicity is concerned, I doubt there would be a business without him. I would have gone under long ago.
> 
> I apologize for the length of today's entry. As I said, there is lots on my mind today. Without sharing the details of what is going to take place today, I can only say that I am confident that whatever the outcome is, both Keith and I think it will ultimately be for the better of the company. Even if it doesn't appear to be so initially. Knowing that in our hearts will empower us to make the right decisions that will help our business grow. So that is a good thing.
> 
> As far as my ornaments, I hope to finish up on them today. We have our aunties visiting from the United States this week, as Keith's brother is getting married on Saturday and they are here for the wedding and a visit. They came to our place yesterday and we had a nice visit here with the kitties, followed by a wonderful lobster dinner at Keith's parents house.
> 
> Now I ask you - Lobster dinner or finish ornaments?
> 
> There really was no decision to be made.
> 
> I know for myself, I will feel better when things are settled. I have already told myself that what will happen, will happen and no matter what the outcome, there are many positive things in my life ahead. And that is where I will focus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today.


Thank you all for your friendship and support on this. It was a stressful day, but we got through it and figured everything out and in the end, we did stand our ground and got what we wanted. (read the next blog please for details)

Bert - it is funny reading what I wrote over a year ago. It actually sounds like I knew what I was saying! LOL It is funny how in the heat of the moment we forget our basic principles and our focus is so clouded. Emotions are able to do that to us. But in looking back at what I had said back then, I still feel that is the right way to think about things. We ARE our own destiny. How we view something has a great impact on the outcome of things, I think. In all this mess, that thought seemed to have escaped me.

Thank you for reminding me of one of my most basic philosophies. Your timing was perfect and it really did a lot to help me feel good about our decisions and actions.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*We're Still Standing*

The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.

Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.

It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.

Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.

"Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.

We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.

So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.

In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.

This would not do.

I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.

But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.

But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?

The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.

After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.

When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.

I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.

A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.

While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.

Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!

To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.

Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:










I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.

Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.

I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


----------



## joewilliams

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


In a former business we were often pushed by customers to compromise (reduce) our price for services or let the customer buy the gear (a major source of our profit) and have us install it, when our business model was "designed installations of equipment" as a single package.

On those occasions that we lost a bid to a prospective or repeat customer, we almost always got their business again later on. Why? I think it had to to with quality, and sticking to our guns on pricing….I think the price I charge for my services says something about what I think those services are worth. If I don't think a service or product is worth much, nor will anyone else.

Of course there is that delicate balancing act of being competitive.

Glad you guys stood firm!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


I really like the way those all turned out.Very classy


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


what I see is that in a slow period for the type of work you offer your products are doing well. They want your stuff.
Thumbs up!!

As for the business relationship, it sounds like you have a clear picture in your mind about what you do, why you do what you do, and how to achieve that vision. If the rest doesn't fit then move along to find something else that does. .. and then regardless of the outcome know that your choices were right for you at that time!

Enjoy your post-challenge breather.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Well done ,both of you. Presenting a united front and standing firm appears to have paid off. I hope all goes well with the new order. Your latest pieces are amongst the best of your work, that I've seen.


----------



## DavidBethune

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


If you are looking for a good buy on a Laser I will be putting mine up for sale soon.
We now live in St. Catharines Ontario, and we just bought a house in Summerside PEI. I'm going to buy an even bigger one than I have now..
This unit is two years old.. I paid $25,000 for it with taxes and shipping, and if I decide to sell it I'm going to ask $15,000
Here is a link to what I have now.. MY LASER
It is a very large unit.. You have to have a workshop with a LARGE door opening or you can't get it in..
Anyhow if your interested you can "private message me"


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Well done both of you.

Here is to the independents

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Thank you all very much! We are on 'lunch' so I will answer everyone at once.

Joe - we are trying to be as competitive as we can with "their woodcutters" He tried to make it seem as if he can order from them (for the same price) and 2-3 days later they have the pieces in the Ohio warehouse. Whether it is true or not, we can't imagine it being that much more beneficial to the company. There is usually set up time for laser cutters, and that usually requires a minimum order to be most efficient. We can't imagine him ordering say 50 sets at a time and still getting a better deal than we are giving him. The laser guy has to make money too, I would imagine. Also, shipping lots of smaller orders would in the long run cost more than shipping a couple hundred at a time. Even within the USA.

But that is neither here nor there. Bottom line is if they did the cutting, I would be signing away any chance of making anything at all on my own designs - and that is just wrong. They are already selling these kits for several times the cost they are paying us. For doing nothing but putting them in their catalog and shipping them. And you can bet the customer pays the shipping for their own kits too.

It just irked us that even though they were making a lot on our designs, they still wanted more. It wasn't enough. I asked Keith "How much is enough?" and we both just shook our heads. Greed is an ugly trait. I am sure there are many designers that are just starting out that would give in to their wishes - just to be in the catalog. But as I said, we were willing to walk away rather than work our butts off for nothing. We never mind working (I think production can be fun!) but I am not working for nothing and neither is Keith.

I really didn't know if they would come back or not and take the new design. Part of me thought that they would not just to 'show me' that I was too demanding. I was OK with that though, and ready to accept that fate. When they called and ordered the new kit, I was a bit surprised. Apparently they would rather make some of the money than no money at all. That was good.

Thank you for the comments on my new designs, Roger and Martyn. They kind of got lost in the drama of yesterday's events. I will show the other nine tomorrow.

So far we are really rolling today. It looks as if we will have this order of 250 kits cut by tomorrow. We are getting faster at our production and it is not tedious at all. Good music and some breaks make fast work of it and it is worth a couple of days of cutting for us to know that the quality of these kits are up to our standard. We are printing the patterns as we cut and have extras of the bags and wood. I am going to order some more now so that we are ready for the next round of work.

Thanks for the info about the laser cutter. We aren't quite ready yet, but we appreciate the information and hopefully in the future we will find we have the need for it. 

Well . . . I hear the lunch whistle blowing and it is time to get back to it. Thanks as always for your support .

Have a good afternoon - Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Good to see you standing your ground. Your products, and the level of quality are first rate, and offer excellent value for for the money. To give away your control of your creativity (as you have expressed) will devalue all that you have worked for, and that's not fair to you, Keith, or your existing customers. I like the way that you are dealing with this, and I think that the road you are taking is the best. Your business ethics are where they should be, and they will benefit you in the long run.
Keep smiling.


----------



## TripleB

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Kudos to both you and Keith, I'm sure they were simply testing out their "Starving Artist" tactics on you to see how far you would go. By standing your ground, I'm sure they have a new respect for you (which is proven by the new order) and they probably will not try such tactics again.

I read your blog every day in my email, my apologies for not coming here to comment. I do want to thank you for your calling me in regards to buying the EX-21, I have had it about a month now and my productivity has increased three fold, thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Glad to hear it worked out OK. AS I've said before, knowing when to say "No" is one of the most important judgements you need to stay in business. Everyone operating who was operating in my little niche of the local business world when I started in 1985 is gone. All but one bankrupt.

You never want to get so busy doing things that don't pay that you don't have time to take on things that do!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Thanks guys! I am also sure that they were seeing how far they could push us. But setting boundaries is an important thing in any relationship - business or personal - and I think that is exactly what we had to do. To me, it will be interesting to see the next time that I submit to them what their response will be. As far as we are concerned, there are no bad feelings and we will just move on from there. We had to do this with another of our wholesalers last year and since then, things have been good for both sides. Hopefully this business relationship will be the same.

If there is anything that I can stress to others in our position it is to define your boundaries BEFORE you negotiate. I am very fortunate that when they first called and left the message Keith and I were out. It gave us the evening to talk to each other and set our limits of what would be acceptable. Then when Keith talked to their rep, we still didn't make any commitment either way before we broke off the conversation and once again discussed the options that were presented to us. Ultimately, we feel we made the right choice.

Making commitments and decisions on the fly or under pressure certainly clouds things over. The rep is going to be on vacation after today and they were pushing this sense of urgency on us, even though I submitted the pieces a couple of weeks ago. All of a sudden, there was little time to answer and I hate to say it, but I think they tried to put us on the spot so that we would answer quickly.

When they expressed concerns about the shipping times, Keith suggested they order a bit sooner, as they could see the pieces were selling. "We can't do that" was the reply. "Our system isn't like that."

Well, then - they would have to wait, wouldn't they? It sounded a bit ridiculous to us. We think it was just another way they were trying to 'encourage' us to allow them to cut the kits.

Oh well . . . on to better things. 

Sheila


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Still Standing*
> 
> The past 24 hours were not the most pleasant for Keith and I by any means. They were filled with anxiety and stress and negotiations and many of the things that I try so hard to avoid. But being a growing business, we all know that it isn't possible. These things are all part of the process, and since they aren't avoidable, we banded together and met them head on as a team and as a result, we think we came out of it alright.
> 
> Part of me feels like I have been through a war. Perhaps that is over reacting just a bit, but some of the decisions that were made yesterday would impact our business and our lives for a long time. Not only that, but it would also dictate how we were viewed by the other company and certainly affect the level of respect that they would have towards us. It was as if they were testing us to see just how far they could push us, and we didn't like the feeling at all.
> 
> It has to do with some production work that we are doing. We have been involved in this for over a year now and so far, it has gone well. While we know that eventually we won't be able to do much production work ourselves if we are to truly grow into a larger business, at this time we can't afford a laser cutter or equipment needed to expand in this direction and have to cut our kits and pieces by hand.
> 
> Now this isn't a huge problem for us, as we are focused and can get the job done quickly (a couple of months ago we cut 6000 pieces in six days) but as things get busier, we need to carefully watch how much we submit to companies that would require this labor-intensive process so that we don't overextend ourselves and are not able to meet the demands that may be put upon us. It is somewhat of a tightrope act, as you can imagine.
> 
> "Why do we do it at all?" you may ask.
> 
> We do it because at this point in our business life, we need to have the extra income to help keep us sustained and even growing. The spring and summer is traditionally a slow month for scroll saw patterns, and with the heat and the poor economy, it is even slower. Designers around us are all suffering from these circumstances and we have seen so many of them have to fold up shop because they can't afford to stay in business. These side jobs - labor intensive as they are - help tremendously in getting us through these dry periods and still keep our income coming in so that we are able to function and grow. That is very important.
> 
> So things were going along quite nicely and our kits were selling very well and we were keeping up nicely with the orders. I recently submitted just one kit for consideration because I didn't want to over-burden us during the busy fall and winter seasons, yet I still wanted a presence in the catalog with a new product. The new item was accepted and all was well - so we thought.
> 
> In setting up the initial order, it was mentioned that the company decided that they wanted to outsource the wooden pieces to be cut by their own wood cutters. This didn't sit well with us because the actual cutting of the wood was one of our main reasons for doing this. The profit per kit was small, but Keith and I could cut as quickly as a laser cutter, and as accurate and for the time being we wanted this part of the job to remain with us. Also, they were asking that I sign the rights over so that they could do the outsourcing and sell the pieces themselves - with NO profits at all to come to me. They would only pay me a percentage for the pattern. and any income from the wood pieces would go to them.
> 
> This would not do.
> 
> I must take part of the blame myself for perhaps encouraging this idea. Each time I talked to them to negotiate terms, they naturally were pushing to cut the pieces themselves and outsource them. Each time in the past I have told them that I did not want to - not even asking or knowing the terms - because I knew that would take away a major part of the profit for our company. Initially, I adjust our price to them so that we would be competitive with their wood cutters and we would still be able to make a profit that would make it worth our while. For a bit, everyone was happy.
> 
> But as these kits continued to sell well, it seemed that they were pushing more and more for me to allow them to cut. On the last big order, there was a glitch at Customs because the shipment was valued over $2000, which threw it into a new category at the Customs office and it required additional attention to be cleared. It was held up for almost a week, and the agent actually told us to avoid this in the future, just make sure the shipments did not exceed the $2000 value mark. Easy enough to do.
> 
> But it seems that the company took advantage of that to fuel their argument that they wanted to do things on their side, and only wanted the patterns from us without the pieces (at a very small profit - less by far than we give ANY of our distributors) and they would have all the rights to market and sell as much of the wood as they wished, without giving us any profit at all. They presented us with a couple of different ways that they did things - all which cut us out of the picture almost completely. One scenario included forfeiting the rights altogether for 90 days (from the catalog ship date) for a flat fee, which was smaller than I get for a magazine article, and they would be able to market everything and even allow free downloads of my pattern on their site. That made no sense at all to me because even when the rights did come back to me, which would of course be after the season passed, who in their right mind would ever want to BUY the pattern from me that had been available for free?
> 
> The funny thing about it was that the current terms we were on were terms that THEY set up only a couple of months ago. It wasn't as if we were asking for MORE. We had compromised a bit back then, as we weighed the above mentioned facts and still felt that it was worth our while to do, but with these new terms, we just didn't see it being to our benefit, and were willing to walk away.
> 
> After much back and forth, we finally told them that we needed to keep things as they were or we wouldn't be able to continue. This is still good for us, but as I said yesterday - giving any more would sour the deal for us and make it not worth our time and effort. It was difficult to take a stand like that, but necessary for the health of our business.
> 
> When we presented them with these terms, they realized that at least for the items already in the catalog they would need to honor them. They placed a large order, but told us that they were not sure that they would take the new item (on the terms that they had set only days before). We told them that was fine and would do the order for the previous kits in the same timely manner we have been doing them. They said they would get back to us on the new item when they decided.
> 
> I don't know if they thought at that point we would compromise, thinking we were 'losing their business' but we held firm. I wasn't sure if they would take it or not, as the other things were selling well and they knew that they would be walking away from a good product. They were making a substantial amount on what they already carried from us, and to me it would have been their loss, as I would find another way to market them to another source.
> 
> A couple hours later, we received an order for 150 kits of the new item (this was in addition to the order placed earlier) I suppose they decided that we were worth it after all.
> 
> While I am happy about the outcome, I look at the company through different eyes. From their point of view, they are trying to make the most money they can. I had the delusion that these business relationships that I have with these companies are somewhat 'friendships' and I imagine that yesterday was the day that the lights came on for me and I figured out how wrong I am.
> 
> Perhaps working with Creative Woodworks Magazine for over 15 years has trained me to think that way. They are a family owned business and many there ARE my friends as well as my business colleagues. There is a human factor with that company that doesn't exist in business. But as this little bird is leaving the nest and working more with companies from all over the world, I am realizing that there is no such thing as what I have come to know with Creative Woodworks and All American Crafts (the parent company of CWW) Oh! How I am growing up!
> 
> To end this (LONG) post - I will say that all is well. Keith and I are revving up our scroll saw saws and we plan to ship this order out by Tuesday (and that is with us heading to Halifax for the weekend for his brother's wedding!) It is a tall order, but we are geared up for it and will start cutting today.
> 
> Last night, after going out for a bite to eat to decompress, I came home and took the photos of the new plaques and ornaments. Below are the example of three of the twelve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save the other nine to show you in the next day or so, as it will give me some pictures for you.
> 
> Keith spent the evening applying the patterns to the boards so we are ready to begin cutting today. It will be an exciting day for both of us, as we feel that we did the right thing standing our ground and not selling out. I'll talk more about things in upcoming posts, but I realize that this has become quite lengthy and I will sign off here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day, and thank you all for your advice and support!


Hey Sheila

I to understand the realities of running your own small (1 or 2 person) business and trying to deal with larger corporations. I have a similar situation dealing with two companies, one is like family, the other is all about $$$.

Good on ya for standing your ground, hard to do in this economy.

Whenever it gets to stressful I read this, hope it helps


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting Again Today *

It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.

We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.

The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.

The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.

Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.




























I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.

They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.

I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.

Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


It's Friday!

I hope you both have a great time at the wedding

Now where did the week go?

That is a great looking set

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


Thanks Jamie! I will be writing you back later regarding your new adventure. It sounds exciting. I didn't get to do much email yesterday and I want to get these cut before I settle down to the computer today to catch up. Just so you know I didn't forget! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


Shelia - I am glad you guys get to spend some time away. I know you both have earned it and it is such a nice event to go to.

For me, these days, I spend Monday through Thursday cutting, Friday applying finish, Saturday stocking shelves at my two craft outlets, and then time with the wife. Seems to be a good routine.

I know that you guys will do well with this new business venture. Don't spend time writting back we will catch up next week.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


I laughed so hard at the line "I believe it is Friday"-sounds like my week! 

Looking good Sheila. I hope you two have plenty of caffeine and rockin music to drive the cutting today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


Thanks, Lis! Yes, I had to think about it!  I think Keith is in worse shape than me. He stayed up until three working on the computer files for the site. I think after we are done today, he will have earned a nap! LOL

You have a good weekend! (and YES! caffeine is my friend!)

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


Great patterns Sheila! I will be watching for them to come up for sale. Have a great weekend at the wedding.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Again Today *
> 
> It will be a flurry of activity here in a bit. There is much we need to accomplish today. Besides filling the order at hand, we have to be in Halifax for Keith's brother's wedding this weekend and won't be here. I mention this because I don't think that I will be able to write tomorrow or Saturday morning and I know there are lots of regulars who will wonder what happened. We need to get out of here quite early and if I did write, it probably wouldn't be anything of interest anyway. We will have access to our laptop for orders, but this time is for family and besides that, I don't think I will be around much. I know you all understand.
> 
> We did well yesterday, cutting over 1700 pieces between the two of us. And that was with starting late morning and quitting by dinner time, with a couple of breaks in between. It is nice when you have a system in place that works. We rearranged our place a bit to remove all the excess clutter and when we were finished for the day, we spent about half an hour deep cleaning and by six pm everything was good as new with no evidence that we had spent the day cutting except for the large box filled with pieces.
> 
> The printer was in top form too. I refilled the ink only once during the process and about half of the patterns are already done, with the other half to be printed today. On Monday when we are back, we will drill and package up the kits and they will be ready to go on Tuesday, when I will schedule a pick up. Not too bad for putting out 250 kits.
> 
> The snowmen kits will be a bit later, as I am awaiting UPC stickers that need to be on the patterns. But that is alright, as they don't need to be in the warehouse until mid-October. We are planning to cut them as soon as possible, but since we kind of dropped all that we were doing to get this order done, there is some unfinished business that we need to attend to.
> 
> Speaking of that, I did want to show the pictures of my Halloween mini-plaques and ornaments. These are the pictures of the plaques, with the ornaments being about an inch smaller. I still haven't decided how I was going to divide them into two patterns, and I need to make the pattern packets to get them ready to sell, but I really like how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to have a pattern for an easel to hold each size of them, so that people can display them on a mantle, table or anywhere they wish without having to put holes in the wall or have a tree or place to hang them from.
> 
> They aren't the easiest pieces to cut, but with a bit of patience, they aren't too hard. I am going to suggest that if one doesn't feel that they would be able to cut them at the smaller size, they could enlarge them a bit and it would be much easier. In the process they will hopefully build their skills and eventually give it a try.
> 
> I am going to end here for today. There is much to do and the clock is ticking. While we are about 2/3 of the way done cutting, we figure it will take another maybe 4-5 hours to cut the remaining 1500 or so pieces. So I had better get at it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I believe it is Friday, and that makes a lot of people happy. Enjoy the day!


These are so awesome. Hope you have a gr8 weekend at the wedding. I've had computer problems and just been a pain in, well, anyway. Congrats to the new couple.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Home Again*

While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.

Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.

I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.

I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.










But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.

Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.

I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.

I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.

I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.

So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.

Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.

I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.










I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."

I am very happy to be back.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Hi Sheila;

Welcome back.

Lee


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


WELL welcome back guys. I thought, yestersday, that you were taking one more day ogg and good for you. I am glad that you got to spend time away and relax. On the business side learn to "TAKE TEN". Just step back, take ten minutes and think it over. There are things you can't control like no Purchase ORder. IT will happen. Have a great day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Ditto on what Lee said. That sunrise looks to be a good start for a good week, yes, Dorothy,, I mean, Sheila.


----------



## ssnewbie

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Hi Sheila, first can I thank everyone for heir warm welcomes to LJ. Just joined lumberjocks specifically for your scroll saw lessons. As a woodworker for many years I'm surprised that I have never taken up the scrollsaw, seems like one hell of an oversight, but I intend to remedy that as soon as my new SS arrives. Your videos were excellent, well made and very very informative, particularly for a SS virgin.
My primary interest was to make puzzle boxes but having seen the wealth of projects and patterns which can be achieved I have radically changed my view on my use of the SS. Where is that d%*n scroll saw??


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


welcome back and welcome back home, have a great day.oh and i see this is number 800, quite a milestone…congrats on a wonderful blog too so many…....


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Thanks everyone. I am sure you all missed the kitty pictures (NOT!)  Steve - it is a pleasure to have you on board here at Lumberjocks. I hope you find it to be as great a place as I do and learn as much as I am learning from the other wonderful woodworkers.

Have a great day!  Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Good to be home again! That is how sweet it is to see all those pending jobs. That is relaxing.
I want to start your work on decision making you require to produce the demand… I think on our side as woodworker, depreciation of the products is not in question. If you think making lots of those patterns as just order without purchase, and it will not be useless in any otherway, then… HIRE a marketing firm (but this can be done in other way.. isn't it).

My friend started with small baking business, make more, and there were lots. He then hired a marketing and advertising firm and now he own a 3 floor of mass production of different bread, cookies and preserves with the marketing firm distributing not only here in Philippines but also some like Dubai, US and even Canada. Of course they started the cannery for preserves for export products.

So, think whether the market of those surplus orders you will make can be market not only on those who order but others too. Good luck!

Good to see my e-mail box with you on my daily mail.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sheila,

As the years go by, we keep experiencing less and less integrity and honesty-not just in business but in personal relationships too. We recall the days when a man's word could be trusted; when business could be done with a handshake, not a 20-page legal contract. It just isn't that way any more. Because you work by high standards of honesty and integrity, you expect that others will as well and you try to give them the benefit of the doubt when it appears otherwise.

More than 20 years ago I read an article on relationships that stated that a person needs to determine the level of honesty that they want in a relationship. I really couldn't figure out what that meant since I was certain that everyone would desire 100% honesty, but now I have come to realize that the reason someone doesn't want complete honesty is because they do not wish to be honest and don't want to be held to that standard. It is so refreshing to read your desire for an honest lifestyle without the greed. Lust for power and money has overwhelmed so much of the world.

We shouldn't be surprised by this since the apostle Paul when speaking about the end times states in 2 Timothy 3:13, "But evil men and seducers shall wax worse and worse, deceiving, and being deceived."

We certainly understand your feelings about your quiet place in the country. We feel like we are on a perpetual vacation living in the country and being able to spend our days in the workshop. We no longer have any desire to travel. Each time we have to go to a large city, we can feel the stress level rising as we get closer to it. There truly is no place like home!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Home Again*
> 
> While it felt kind of odd to have a couple of days away from the computer, it wasn't really bad. In fact, I think that I needed the time to finish things up, regroup and in between, have some time with family and friends.
> 
> Things were a bit rough last week. There was just too much going on and I was feeling rather overwhelmed. Between the big order, working on new patterns, and getting things ready for the new distributor, and preparing to be gone for a couple of days, I found myself feeling anxious and restless, as if things were slipping out of control.
> 
> I could have written yesterday, but I needed one more day to focus on getting things back on track and finish up the order and I needed one more day of quiet time, so I chose to wait one more day. Today I feel more like I am back to normal and ready to face the world again. so here I am. The order is finished and boxed and I already put in for the pick up today. We did well considering that we were gone for two full days. It only took us three days to produce 250 kits. Now we can get back on track with our other things.
> 
> I learned a lot about the business in the past week. About other people too. I share these experiences because I wish that I had known many of these things early on and perhaps it would have saved me a bit of grief regarding the business and helped me make better decisions. But just like Dorothy in the movie 'The Wizard of Oz' I suppose that learning things for myself is the best teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like the journey through Oz, this journey that I am taking isn't always pleasant. I tend to take people at face value and sometimes that comes back to bite me. Especially on the business side of things. I never claimed to be a great business woman, as I tend to think with my heart more than my head. Being a 'pink cloud' person doesn't always help either. Sometimes when looking for the best in people or situations, I fail to see the potential downfalls and put myself in places that aren't necessarily beneficial to myself or the company. While I like being a positive and optimistic person, I find that sometimes I am not thinking realistically enough about things and that is when I get burned.
> 
> Having a partner is helpful in this area. The old saying that 'two heads are better than one' certainly applies in my own circumstances here. Having someone to talk to and help assess things saves a lot of grief later on. While there is still no way to make perfect decisions every time, I believe the odds are greatly increased by having another opinion.
> 
> I am still nervous about the problem that we had last week with the wholesaler. I mentioned in my blog that in the end, we were called back and told that they were going to carry the snowmen ornament kit in the next catalog. Our contact was to be leaving on vacation, and he said that he would be assigning it an item number and sending us an order shortly. On Friday I packed up the set and sent out for photography and we ordered additional supplies (wood, bags for packaging, etc.) so that we would remain ahead of things and the orders could be filled quickly. However, Friday came and went without receiving an invoice from them. This troubles me a bit.
> 
> I would like to think that it was just an oversight, and that with getting everything done prior to leaving for vacation, it just got lost in the cracks, but seeing as how such a fuss was made as to the time frame it took for the items to be received at the warehouse from us here in Canada, I would think that the order would have been placed ahead of time so we would be able to get it there with plenty of time before the deadline.
> 
> I was told on the phone that there would be 150 kits ordered. But with no purchase order and with everything that went back and forth, I am not really sure if we should even begin printing it, let alone cutting it out. If they were to change their mind, I would certainly be 'stuck' with more kits than I would need and I don't want to invest the time or materials into this when I am not certain. Of course, now my contact is on vacation so I will be up in the air until his return. Then things would be rushed again, I am afraid.
> 
> So for now, I think that I will take a breather on this front and concentrate on other things. I have a couple more presentation pictures of the new plaques that I need to take and I want to do that today, as well as assemble the pattern packets for those pieces. Then I think I will move on to the next designs, as I have quite a list of what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel a bit better about things today. Keith finished organizing all of our files and we were able to forward them to the new distributor before we left, so we are excited about having a new outlet for our work. We both have lots of things in the works so there is much to look forward to and it keeps us positive.
> 
> I have a picture of the sunrise the other day from our room at the hotel. This is overlooking the Halifax harbor on Sunday morning. It is quite beautiful I thought and while the colors were amazing, it only lasted a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the city, but I am truly happier here in my quiet little place in the country. While it is nice to venture out into the world sometimes, I can't deny that for myself "there's no place like home."
> 
> I am very happy to be back.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Hi, Bert:
It is good to hear from you. As new opportunities arise, we try to evaluate them to see which ones would work best for us. We want our company to grow, but we need to keep it growing at a rate where we can handle everything. I find that proceeding with caution is the best way to do things. It takes a great deal more work to do so this way, but in the long run, it is worth it for us.

L/W - I am afraid that I am learning first hand that just by being honest and having a high standard doesn't mean that others will reciprocate those values towards you - especially in business. I used to think that just by doing the 'right thing' and presenting things with honesty and integrity, it would naturally come back to me in the same way. But the world doesn't work that way. I have been burned several times by others who use that information against me and prey on my vulnerabilities. Part of the reason I put myself out here every day is so that others can learn from my errors and possibly avoid making the same mistakes that I have made. From the feedback I have received, it does help others who are trying to give it a go in their own business. I am happy that is the case, and it is why I continue to write here almost every day.

I do find the city to be a bit stressful. While it was exciting in my younger days, I find it more overwhelming than anything lately. Perhaps it is because my senses are not used to it. This weekend when I attended the wedding, we were staying at a downtown hotel. The ceremony wasn't until early evening and we were heading across the street for a sandwich for lunch. As I was coming out of the hotel, I didn't see the curb and fell on all fours into the street. Both my knees have large bruises on them and one is skinned and I jammed my wrist. For a moment I was on the street on all fours just stunned. I think the noise and the traffic and the commotion just got to me. I am fortunate that I am not hurt beyond some soreness, but I really felt OLD. Too much input for me to feel comfortable, I think.

The wedding was nice, and it was nice to 'dress up' and wear nice clothes and heels again (I was in my tennis shoes when I fell - before I was dressed for the ceremony) and it reminded me of when I worked in a downtown Chicago bank for several years. But that is no longer my comfort zone and I think I am used to my quiet. It give me room to think.

In any case, thanks for the comments. I truly appreciate hearing your thoughts on everything. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Catalyst*

I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.

It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.

Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.

We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.

It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.

I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.

I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.

I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.

Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:

cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
Noun: 
1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.

I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.

I'll give it a test . . .

Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.

I think that should fill the day.

While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.

I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.










Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Catalyst*
> 
> I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.
> 
> It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.
> 
> We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.
> 
> It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.
> 
> I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.
> 
> I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.
> 
> Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:
> 
> cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
> Noun:
> 1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
> 2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.
> 
> I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.
> 
> I'll give it a test . . .
> 
> Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.
> 
> I think that should fill the day.
> 
> While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Hi Sheila,

Glad to hear the order came in.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Catalyst*
> 
> I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.
> 
> It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.
> 
> We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.
> 
> It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.
> 
> I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.
> 
> I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.
> 
> Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:
> 
> cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
> Noun:
> 1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
> 2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.
> 
> I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.
> 
> I'll give it a test . . .
> 
> Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.
> 
> I think that should fill the day.
> 
> While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


You are a busy, busy young lass. Wish I had a bit of your energy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Catalyst*
> 
> I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.
> 
> It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.
> 
> We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.
> 
> It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.
> 
> I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.
> 
> I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.
> 
> Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:
> 
> cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
> Noun:
> 1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
> 2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.
> 
> I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.
> 
> I'll give it a test . . .
> 
> Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.
> 
> I think that should fill the day.
> 
> While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Thanks Roger - I feel as if I have been running on fumes the last couple of days. Better today, though.  I hope it is a good one for you too!

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *The Catalyst*
> 
> I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.
> 
> It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.
> 
> We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.
> 
> It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.
> 
> I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.
> 
> I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.
> 
> Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:
> 
> cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
> Noun:
> 1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
> 2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.
> 
> I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.
> 
> I'll give it a test . . .
> 
> Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.
> 
> I think that should fill the day.
> 
> While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Sheila -

I've just been catching up on your blog. Sorry about the problem with your distributor.

Some customers are not worth having. Even if the money is good. Especially, if the money is good, sometimes.

Keep to your principles, read your contracts.

All my best.

Steve


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Catalyst*
> 
> I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.
> 
> It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.
> 
> We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.
> 
> It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.
> 
> I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.
> 
> I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.
> 
> Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:
> 
> cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
> Noun:
> 1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
> 2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.
> 
> I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.
> 
> I'll give it a test . . .
> 
> Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.
> 
> I think that should fill the day.
> 
> While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Hi Sheila,
Catalyst-we have it in our body, that is how the food is processed to become blood. Different ENZYMES are catalyst who speed up the process. 
Good news that you are coping up with everything. Be positive but have a risk management in it.
Take care.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Catalyst*
> 
> I want to get back on track today and have a productive day. It seems to me that yesterday was the type of day when I got some things done, but didn't feel that I accomplished anything. Perhaps it is because I didn't really finish anything, but rather just pushed several piles forward a bit.
> 
> It is hard to measure our productivity some days. Sometimes we can see the finished work physically piling up, and it is very satisfying for us, as it sits in front of us like a trophy for the efforts of the day. But other days, it seems we are busy the entire day and at the end of the day there is little to show of our progress besides knowing in our own minds that matters were settled and some things have been changed intrinsically within our company. While those days are extremely important to the health of our business, it is those types of days that sometimes leave us wondering if we really accomplished anything at all.
> 
> Yesterday seemed to be one of those days. I found myself doing 'stuff' most of the day, yet by the end of it, I wondered to myself what I actually accomplished.
> 
> We received the order for the new kits, so we began printing and preparing the wood for cutting those. We shipped out the large order that was placed last week, so that was a good feeling too. And I had to do some paperwork and get some office work done and catch up there. It doesn't sound like much, but it certainly filled the day. I found my self spending the evening not doing much at all, and just watching some TV. Usually I multi-task and do something else while watching - even if it is playing a game, but I just didn't feel up for doing much at all and took the night off.
> 
> It is hard for me to do that after being gone for a weekend. I already feel behind because of the time away, but looking at all the things I need to catch up on is somewhat of a daunting task for me these days and I need to take a breath and organize and get focused once again so I can progress.
> 
> I often receive emails as to how organized I am. The above example is exactly the reason why I find it necessary to be that way. When I have several tasks in front of me and no set plan to accomplish them, I tend to flounder around like a fish out of water trying to get them done. I need to step back, take a deep breath, and methodically go through them one by one and tick them off of the list so I can feel like I am really accomplishing anything. This jumping around from thing to thing doesn't set well with me.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with no set plan. Oh, I knew in my mind what I 'kind of' wanted to get done, but the goal wasn't really as clear as I needed it to be to actually pursue it and accomplish it. I am finding that for myself, when my goals are vague, they are much harder to reach, no matter how small they seem to be. I wind up in this mish-mosh of not knowing what to do and as a result, I accomplish very little in the end. Bits and pieces here and there. It is not my usual way of doing things (thankfully!) and I will have to change that right away.
> 
> I believe that is where this blog comes in handy. By 'talking' about what I plan to do for the day in these writings, I am kind of making a commitment to myself as to what I wish to accomplish. For me, it offers that extra little push that I must need to keep moving in a positive direction on a daily basis.
> 
> Just now, while writing this, a thought came to mind. I wonder if the reason that I am so unfocused the past couple of days is related to my taking a couple of days off of writing here? I looked up the term 'catalyst' and found the following:
> 
> cat·a·lyst/ˈkatl-ist/
> Noun:
> 1 - A substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change.
> 2 - A person or thing that precipitates an event.
> 
> I believe that by the second definition, this blog can be defined as a catalyst for my productivity. Interesting idea, don't you think? It rather makes sense to me.
> 
> I'll give it a test . . .
> 
> Today I am going to try to get things organized a bit better. I will continue to do the printing on the order and see how far I can get with that. I also need to write the instructions for my next submission to the magazine (the "SNOW" word art) and pack that up along with Keith's project so I can send it off to the magazine tomorrow. If I will have time, I will begin writing the instruction packets for the Halloween Silhouette Plaque/Ornament patterns that I designed last week.
> 
> I think that should fill the day.
> 
> While this method may not work for everyone, I think that for me it is the key to getting stuff done. I feel better already having stated my goals and now I can continue on today with a defined purpose, rather than just good intentions. I think it will make a big difference.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day. May you all find your own catalyst to inspire you to do your best and reach your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Hi, Steve! Yes, it was a bit troubling. I kept a cool head though and didn't do anything rash and I think we came out OK. It is hard to not 'react' sometimes or take things personally - especially when we put so much of ourselves into the business, but stepping back and maybe counting to ten does keep things calm and give us a chance to think before we act. Good thing.

And thank you Bert. We certainly will try. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back on Track*

Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.

For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.

If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.

We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.

I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!

Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.

I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.










I wish you all a great day also.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.
> 
> For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.
> 
> We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.
> 
> I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!
> 
> Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.
> 
> I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day also.


Hi Sheila;

So that's how you spell skee-daddle! I'll have to remember that.

Glad to hear all is well.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.
> 
> For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.
> 
> We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.
> 
> I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!
> 
> Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.
> 
> I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day also.


Hi, Lee - spell check didn't like it. But I had to hurry so we'll go with that! LOL Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.
> 
> For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.
> 
> We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.
> 
> I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!
> 
> Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.
> 
> I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day also.


Hi Sheila,
The way I read your blog today means you had accomplished big time work yesterday. I'm happy hearing that. Keep it going. Have a nice day and have plenty of rest.
Take care,


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.
> 
> For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.
> 
> We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.
> 
> I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!
> 
> Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.
> 
> I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day also.


well the way i spell it…ski-daddle, it requires snow..and i know you want that..so here is to a good day for you all, and enjoy your work too….....grizz


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.
> 
> For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.
> 
> We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.
> 
> I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!
> 
> Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.
> 
> I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day also.


Full throttle on the Sheila Express…. Git that scroll saw hummin…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well, yesterday proved to be a good day. Having a focus and mapping everything out allowed me to see all the things that needed to be done and I was able to prioritize them and start getting things done one by one. it felt really good to move in a direction with certainty that I was actually accomplishing something positive. I believe that is part of the 'magic formula' for being successful - knowing your goals and what you need to get done. It sounds simple, but it is important.
> 
> For the first time in several days I felt really good about what I was doing. I felt a lot less stress too because I knew that my time was being spent on things that would definitely help the business. As I finished each task, I checked it off my mental list which gave me a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> If you are wondering if I finished everything, I will be honest and say that I did not. Finishing was not my intent, but getting things accomplished and organized and moving in a good direction was, and I am pleased to say that I did achieve that.
> 
> We made good headway on the wholesale order. All the wood for it is sanded and the patterns are applied and the pieces are ready to be cut. We are now using Krylon Easy-Tack to apply the patterns and it seems to be working a bit better than the Elmer's Temporary Adhesive. It holds well for these simple shapes, but we wonder how it would do for more intricate fretwork, and we fear that it will pull up too easily for that. But since we use the blue painter's tape underneath when we cut anything more complex, we feel that the Elmer's could still work (at least for the time being.) What is important is that the Easy Tack works well on the bare wood and holds the pattern down while not leaving a residue when it is removed. And it removes very easily. When doing large quantities of work, it is important that the pattern pieces do not get stuck too hard, or it would be a nightmare trying to remove them off that many pieces. So all is well there.
> 
> I also finished my instructions for the next project that is to be shipped off to the magazine for publication. That actually took a great part of my day as I needed to edit the photos and write the article too. In the mean time I printed the majority of the patterns for the next shipment of kits. I must admit the little Canon printer is still humming away flawlessly. We still have two new printers in their respective boxes when this one has had it, but it is showing no signs whatsoever of giving up on us. What a great printer it is!
> 
> Today we have an early appointment so I have to skee-daddle out of here and get moving. I thank you all for the comments and emails that I have received in the past week supporting us and what we do. We are definitely the 'little guys in the big pond' and it helps to meet these struggles we are having with so much good advice and support from you all.
> 
> I am glad that I feel back on track again. I am finding I am easing back into my comfort zone and usually that means that I will have a very productive day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day also.


Thanks, guys! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back In Control*

After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.

Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.

Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.

I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.










Mine here however were held together with electrical tape. 










One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.

With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:










They simply slide together like this:










Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.

I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.

Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.

When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.

It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.

I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"

"Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
Trouble no one about his faith.
Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
for your life, for your strength.
Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
and robs the spirit of its vision."

-Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


good morning, im glad things are getting better, its always a good feeling when your at peace with your work , your life, thats when were the happiest, and its good to see you getting that feeling back..i really like the easels..i like them better this way then with a hinge…posting them for free is cool…i might need these later…have a great day…bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Thanks, Bob. It is a good feeling to get caught up with things. I hope I can stay on top of everything and keep up. Have a good day yourself!

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


What a neat idea. I have made a lot of easels but never thought about this style. Am sure it will be used a lot. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


I will keep you posted when it is up on the site, Kepy. It should be in the next day or so. Or better yet, you can sign up for our newsletter and I will announce it then. (I never spam you or share your email and only send one or two newsletters per month.)

The link to the newsletter sign up is here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list

I am glad you like it! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Simple and effective. Very cleaver Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Thanks, Roger. I find the less "stuff" I have to buy extra to make things, the better! Simple is definitely better in this case. (Plus - you can store them flat!) 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Back In Control*
> 
> After over a week of feeling a bit overwhelmed and anxious, I am finally feeling like I am getting caught up and back on top of things. Although struggling with attending to several things in many different directions, I think that I made a good dent in things yesterday and hopefully by today I will be caught up.
> 
> Again (at the risk of harping to you all) I credit "The List" for helping the most in making this possible. Many times just a mental list is enough to help me accomplish things, but there are times when there are so many odds and ends and directions to go that only the real paper-and-pen lists are what will pull me out of the chaos. Yesterday I finally sat down with Keith and we wrote everything we needed to accomplish down and prioritized them and began working on things one at a time. By the end of the day we probably got through over half of the things listed. Not only did it give us a sense of accomplishment, but it was a physical record of what we actually did and it felt good to cross each item off, no matter how small it was.
> 
> Among the things I was able to accomplish, was that I worked on the pattern for some small easels that I am making. These will compliment the new ornament and plaque patterns that I am going to have on the site soon, as well as previous patterns. I realize that people don't always have extra wall space or places to hang ornaments and plaques in their homes. Perhaps they don't want to put holes in the wall for a seasonal item or they don't have a place for an all season wreath or tree. These little display easels will make it easy to have an item out on a mantle, dining room table, shelf or even a coffee table for the holiday and then fold flat for off-season storage.
> 
> I had drawn up the design last week when was making my Halloween ornaments and plaque pattern. I sprayed them black and I thought they looked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine here however were held together with electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my quests when I went to the city last weekend was to pick up some pretty hinges that I could use on them. However, as this so often happens, I wasn't able to find exactly what I needed. While I found small hinges, they would have had to be attached on the inside of the easels (which I didn't like) in order for them to fold properly. I also noted that since the wood I used with these was 1/8" thick, the only way the hinges would be attached was to glue them. I didn't think this would hold up over time. The final deciding factor was that the smaller easels would only be able to be hinged on the bottom, as the top of them was too thin to accommodate the hinge.
> 
> With three strikes against my original thoughts, I decided to rethink things and figure something else out. What I came up with was a slotted system to hold the two pieces together. When making ornaments and such, it was important to keep the slots the exact thickness of the wood, as a tight fit was often desired. However, in this type of item, I felt that having the slot a bit loose actually made things better, allowing the easel to fit to the size of the display pieces more comfortably. So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply slide together like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this look nice, but it also spared everyone from going out and trying to find small hinges that would fit. The ones that I purchased cost about $2.69 for a pack of two at Home Depot. By making these yourself, you save having to run around looking for hinges as well as the cost. You will also be able to re-size the pattern to suit your needs so you can make larger easels for bigger pictures using just a small amount of scrap wood. I think this project is a winner.
> 
> I have decided to offer this up for free on my site when I update it this weekend. I was going to include it in the pattern for the Halloween plaques and ornaments, but I figured that there are so many uses for it that I didn't want to restrict it only to that. There are many of my plaques and ornaments from last year and before that could be used with the easels and I think that people will find lots of uses for them.
> 
> Today I am going to paint these up and finish creating the patterns packets for the new patterns. I have my projects for the magazine ready to go out the door today (as well as Keith's) and all the printing is done for the next wholesale job. We are working on updating the site this weekend and will be sending out a newsletter in a day or so when that is complete. And we will be finishing up the next wholesale order over the weekend.
> 
> When all that is finished, I have several new designs that I am working on that need to be done. Here we are the last day of August already and autumn is right around the corner.
> 
> It feels good to be back in control of things. At least for the time being. I don't like that helpless feeling I have when things are slipping away and they begin to overwhelm me. I want to enjoy each day and take time to be aware of all the good things that every day brings.
> 
> I leave you with a rather long quote today. I saw this yesterday and it really struck me. Perhaps it is a bit idealistic, but I read it and think to myself "Wouldn't that be nice?"
> 
> "Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.
> Trouble no one about his faith.
> Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
> Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
> Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
> Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
> Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend,
> or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
> Show respect to all people, but bow to none.
> When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
> for your life, for your strength.
> Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
> If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
> Abuse no one and nothing, for abuse turns the wise to fools
> and robs the spirit of its vision."
> 
> -Chief Tecumseh via Catalyzing Change 'Native American Wisdom'
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Morning Shelia - I second your idea of a list. My wife keeps hers (for me) well stocked with things to do and then I have mine. Hers tends to win out most days.

And when I saw your easel I quickly got out the one I had been working on and borrowed a few ideas. Very clever. WIth an many trays as you have I agree with "kepy" that is needs to ba on your site.

Have a great day


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Thoughts*

I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.

In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.

While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.

Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.

In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.

It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.

So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.

I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.

When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.

The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.

I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!










What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.
> 
> In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.
> 
> While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.
> 
> Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.
> 
> It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.
> 
> So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.
> 
> When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.
> 
> The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.
> 
> I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


good morning Sheila, I am up early also…saw the "blue moon" too. nice ! take care & have a great day !!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.
> 
> In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.
> 
> While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.
> 
> Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.
> 
> It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.
> 
> So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.
> 
> When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.
> 
> The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.
> 
> I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


Hi Sheila,

Your daughter is a beautiful girl. What a great age that is.

If I knew now, what I thought I knew then…

Lee


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.
> 
> In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.
> 
> While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.
> 
> Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.
> 
> It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.
> 
> So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.
> 
> When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.
> 
> The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.
> 
> I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


good morning sheila, what a nice day for you and your daughter, its so neat to watch our children grow, i just wish i was closer to mine…she looks very much like you , or is that a picture of you when you were…well a bit younger…lol…...wishing you a bright and sunny day…....let the saw dust fly…grizz


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.
> 
> In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.
> 
> While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.
> 
> Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.
> 
> It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.
> 
> So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.
> 
> When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.
> 
> The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.
> 
> I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


Wish you a good day, and your beautiful daughter a very happy birthday. I relate very well with you on how life is so fast, and our kids grow up way too fast. My youngest daughter (my baby girl),is going to have her first child in Jan., and our 7th grandchild. I can't believe it. Enjoy every moment you can get


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.
> 
> In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.
> 
> While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.
> 
> Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.
> 
> It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.
> 
> So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.
> 
> When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.
> 
> The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.
> 
> I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


So I was looking thru face book and I see the start of your blog….had not read anything, and I look at that beautiful picture of your daughter and i say to myself, " WOW….What a great picture of Sheila!!!!" It actually took a long minute for me to figure it out. A definite family resemblance exist.

I know how hard it is with family far away, our daughter is in FL., and the last time we were there was 2010. We also have to get away to see our kids.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> I awoke early this morning. It was just one of those days when I had enough sleep and wanted to get my day started. I have been up over an hour already and it is still pitch dark outside. I suppose I am a bit ahead of the sun today.
> 
> In checking through all my mail and facebook stuff, I noticed that last night was the rare 'blue moon' phenomenon. I stepped outside to have a look, and the moon was still high in the sky, although not blue in the least. (Yes, I know that it really isn't 'blue'!) It was however full and beautiful, as we here in southern Nova Scotia have a perfectly clear sky at the moment.
> 
> While standing outside in the cool night air, I could hear the sound of the river across the road and crickets chirping. It was quiet and serene and a good way to start the day.
> 
> Today is my daughter's birthday. Danielle is 22 years old. She is my youngest and is a beautiful and intelligent young woman now, finding her place in the world. Danielle and her brother live in the Chicago area, and although we talk often, it never seems to be enough. I miss both her and Phil, and it is days like this when I find myself reliving the many wonderful memories of when they were growing up. Time seems to go by so quickly.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I am planning a trip to see them next year. It has been far too long and I would love to spend some quality time with each of my children. Last year when we visited, it was in between teaching and the middle week of a three week trip. While it was nice to do so many things in adventure, I would love to have an atmosphere that was a bit more relaxed and not so dependent on scheduling. It is just a thought.
> 
> It is difficult to think about getting away for a decent period of time. While I know the world won't crumble, there are just some responsibilities that we have here that are hard to delegate to others, or neglect. We only were gone for two days this past weekend and I am just catching up with things now. I find myself torn between wanting to be in two places at once. But I suppose that is normal.
> 
> So I will concentrate on working hard over the winter and then perhaps come spring I will be able to slip away for a bit. It will be a nice goal to look to in any case.
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday. The majority of the day was spent on writing the packets for the Halloween ornaments and plaques. I also worked on the easels and will be finishing that packet up today. Both patterns, plus Keith's new patterns will be added to the site hopefully by later on today and I will send out a newsletter. We are doing fairly well with our loose schedule of getting a newsletter out at the beginning of the month. While it has varied a bit as far as the time frame, it is close, and that is pretty good we think.
> 
> When the site update is finished, it is time for me to concentrate on the recent production order. Keith has been working on it for the most part while I am finishing up my side of things with the site and doing all of the printing, but it is my turn to jump in and help with the remaining cutting. With the holidays and all, the order should go out on Tuesday. We are happy with that time frame.
> 
> The sun is about to arrive, and the edge of the horizon is just now beginning to brighten. Another day is beginning and it is one of those days where I feel it will be a good one. I don't know why that happens some days, but it does and I like that feeling.
> 
> I will end today with wishing my beautiful daughter Danielle a wonderful and happy birthday. I am so proud of her and miss her so much! Dani - you are beautiful inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanted most for my daughter was that she be able to soar confidently in her own sky, whatever that may be. - Helen Claes


Thanks so much everyone. Yes, she is beautiful! Not only on the outside, but inside where it counts. She is kind with a gentle heart and smart too. I call her my "free spirit" as she is still finding her way in this world. The hardest thing about being where I am is not being with my kids. But they are both grown with lives of their own and I am ever so thankful for the internet and the communication that we have now. When I came here to Canada, the round trip plane ticket was under $300. I thought - that will be easy to go back and forth several times a year. But now it cost about $700 each way and it isn't as simple to go and see them. As I said, I hope to go next spring or summer. We will have to see how things are. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update Completed*

So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.

I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.

We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.

I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.

In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."

Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.

Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!

Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.

I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.

I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.

I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.

I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.

But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.

As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.

After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .

Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


There are too many idiots out there who don't read, and/or follow instructions. Stupid people are not my cup o tea


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Morning Roger! I try so hard to be polite and kind to people. But this jumping the gun really aggravated me a lot. With a small business like we have, any type of negative feedback or publicity could be really detrimental. I have given full refunds even when I know the customer was dead wrong and just trying to take advantage of me. I try to go by the philosophy that "the customer is always right" even when I know "they aren't." I was going to write her a note, but I didn't. What would have been the use?

Anyway, today is good and tomorrow will be better. We move on from there.  Have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Hi Sheila;

Clients like that take advantage of the people by basicaly blackmailing them into doing what they want.

If you were to send her an email telling her exactly what you thought of her, she would make it her life's work to bad mouth you all over the internet, where you have no chance of fixing the damage.

Site's like Angie's List, to me seem to be a perfect place for people to take advantage of the very people they claim to protect you from. In business, there simply is no way to make all the people happy all the time. The reality is some people are unreasonable, and some will go a long way simply for spite.

But at least Angie is getting rich., so there is a silver lining.

Have a nice day.

Lee


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Sorry to hear about the problem, but perhaps you will hear back from PayPal. May the sun shine on you (and a little cloud dribble on her).
Just had a quick look at your updated site . . . Looks great. Very well done.

Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Hi, Lee and John! Sorry for the delay in replying. I was buried under sawdust today and did minimum computer time.

Yes, there are all kinds of people. I try not to dwell on the negative ones and just move on, but that got to me, I will admit. I am over it now though. I had so many nice emails from people today that are friends and customers that it just goes to show me how silly I am to focus on the one crabby person that crossed my path. I try my best every day. I am not perfect, but as I said earlier, I do try to be nice and do a good job. Who knows? Maybe she had something terrible happen in her life and she was taking it out on me? I guess you never know what people are really thinking, do you?

I am glad I calmed down about it and read up on the Paypal thing. Apparently it won't have a lasting effect on my account like the ratings at Ebay do if you get a poor rating. That makes me feel lots better. Knowledge IS power, you know! 

Have a great night gentlemen! Thanks for your support!

Sheila


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


good evening !!(or morning really !) its 12:38 my time and I just now slowed down enough to read your blog …..WOW , that was not very nice of that lady(?) to do that to you….My guess is…. she has probably done this before…I too was a small business owner and feel your frustration with your "customer".......IF you were to ask me…I say (and this is a cliche but true) "what goes around WILL come back around"..... forget it and move on….SMILE !!...you have all of us at LJ's who still love you !!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Thanks so much Ron! I am also a believer in Karma. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Sheila "Nout as strange as folk"

It is a bad thing with online payments

I solved the problem, I expect a 1%

Customer idiot factor, advice I was given

from a fellow internet business.

So with this thought in mind, it is their Karma

I find that in over 20k seperate sales, I get

about 1 in 500 and even then I can normally

save the day.

This works for me. I also put a complaint into

Paypal, they take it very seriously and if a person

does this often, there account is closed and their

name is passed on.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed*
> 
> So far it is the perfect morning. It is quiet and cool and I even had to throw a blanket over my lap (besides my cat Pancakes) to keep warm. I love it when the nights and mornings are cool. I sleep well and feel better in the long run. I am sure that later in the day it will warm up, as it does every day. But not to the point where it is hot and uncomfortable. I think we are done with those days for this season.
> 
> I finished up the web site update yesterday. I also got the easel pattern posted in the Free Pattern page. While it is a simple idea, it is something that I feel will be very useful to many people and I hope that everyone will enjoy it and get some use from it. I enjoy offering the free patterns, and wish that I was in a position to never charge for patterns. The majority of my customers are so nice and I really am happy that they like our work.
> 
> We had an odd customer the other day though. I must admit that she made me kind of upset. She placed an order for a stand up cross candle holder pattern for $5.95. As usual, I sent it out to her within minutes of receiving notice of her order. Just after I sent the email with her pattern, I received an email from her saying she was wondering how I would send the pattern via email. While I was writing the response to her, I received another email from her saying that she already 'canceled' her order with Paypal. She had thought that she was purchasing the finished wooden fretwork piece and wanted her money back.
> 
> I wondered how she could just 'reverse' the Paypal payment, as I had not been aware that it was possible. After all, if it was, I am sure that many unscrupulous people would buy things and just reverse the charges. I didn't think it was that easy.
> 
> In looking at my account, I saw that she filed a dispute on me. There was a notice on my account regarding this and I got rather upset about it. (Remember - all of this was happening within about five minutes of me receiving her initial order!) In reading the dispute, she stated the reason for it was "Merchandise never shipped or received."
> 
> Now I was really angry. Besides the fact that I had already sent the pattern, I would have been happy to refund her money back to her. I have had this happen in the past and even though it is written all over the site that we are selling the PATTERNS and not the objects, some people think they are getting the pieces themselves. They must think we are in China or something where we make things for practically nothing.
> 
> Apparently this was the case here. The woman did not read at all about the site or the description of the pattern. Not to mention that she checked the "Mail PDF Pattern" choice for delivery. What a bargain she thought she was getting! A beautiful hand cut wooden candle holder and free shipping too!!
> 
> Of course, I immediately refunded the $5.95 to her account, but I was pretty angry. There was no need to file a dispute and tarnish my account with Paypal just because she had made a mistake. Not only that, but she lied for the reason she filed and said that I never sent what she ordered, which I did. I bothers me tremendously that it is on my record now - all because of her dishonesty.
> 
> I did write a note to Paypal explaining what happened, but I doubt I will hear from them again about it. I am sure that disputes such as this are all automated and that human eyes never read them. But the dispute is still there in my account history, and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> I don't mind when people make mistakes. It happens to myself too. But as I said, this all happened in a flash and she never even gave me the chance to issue the refund. She demanded her money back and as I was writing to respond that I would do so, the dispute was already filed. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have computers.
> 
> I mention this story because I hope that people will be aware that many merchants are willing to work with you on things - even if a mistake has been made. I know internet business have a bad reputation sometimes, but there are many businesses online that are run by honest and legitimate people who want to do the right thing. I realize that people have the urge to jump to mediation when a problem occurs and that is fine - but I would suggest that first they should try to work it out with the merchant directly.
> 
> I work very hard to make sure my customers are happy. If mistakes are made, I take care of them and do my best to make the customer happy. I deal mostly in electronic patterns, so if the wrong one is sent or ordered, I usually just let it go and send the correct one. After all, you can't "return" an electronic pattern. It is just the nature of the beast. I think I am pretty aware of when someone makes an honest mistake and I am happy to do the right thing and give them credit for it.
> 
> But jumping the gun like this woman did was totally unnecessary and wrong. It was her mistake and she reminded me of a petulant child running to PayPal and saying that I didn't send the pattern because she was so worried that she would lose her $5.95. Without even asking me. I can't help but think if people are that paranoid, perhaps they shouldn't buy anything from the internet in the first place. I just hope it never happens again.
> 
> As for today, I will be finishing up on cutting the most recent wholesale order. All the patterns are printed and ready to be packed, and the pieces only need to be finished up and the kits put together. I didn't receive the item stickers that I need to put on the kits, so I am not sure whether to send them out on Tuesday or not. I will have to call the company and see what they want to do. They were worried before about the time frame from ordering to when they received things, and I don't have the necessary stickers to include on the patterns. Go figure.
> 
> After that I will be able to get back to drawing and moving ahead. I have so many autumn designs I want to do and I have only a few short weeks to do them in so people have the time to make them. I really need to push and hope in the next few weeks there will be a flurry of new patterns from me. We'll see . . .
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone. I hope your day is filled with fun and that you get the chance to do something you love. I'll leave you with some words of wisdom . . .


Well that is good to know Jamie. I didn't know that I could have any recourse. There was a place where I could put a comment, and I did state strongly that I felt that she jumped the gun. As I said though, I didn't know if human eyes ever really read that kind of thing. So much of the system is automated. I will look into if I can file a complaint against her. I would like to save others from her stupidity.

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My "Extra" Day*

It's like having an extra day. Even the gym is closed. And it has come at a time when I am 'kinda-sorta' on top of things anyway, so today is really is going to feel like a treat!

We made great strides over the weekend. All the pieces for our kits order are cut. They only need to have the hole for hanging drilled in them and then package them up and they will be on their way. We were planning to send them out tomorrow, but I have yet to receive the UPC stickers from the company so they are on hold until I do. That shouldn't be an issue, because the deadline to have them in the warehouse is mid-October. (Yes! We are that far ahead!)

All of our wholesalers are updated on our stuff, as well as the magazine. Even our site is updated. It seems that we have our little place in order here and everything is all caught up. That is probably as rare as the 'blue moon' that occurred a couple of nights ago!

But that doesn't mean that we are going to lie idle. Quite the contrary actually. It means that we are free to do our favorite part of our jobs - new designs. With the fall and holiday season approaching quickly, as well as the craft fair season, we want to really put some awesome new stuff out there quickly so that others can have some new things to make.

For myself, there are several things that I am working on and need to make into reality. I hope in the next few weeks I will be able to present several new designs. These include both scroll sawing projects as well as some new painting projects (sometimes both in one) and I really look forward to seeing them come to life.

I think I am going to spend today reorganizing some things and really getting everything in order. I have to take a couple of hours to catch up on my books, which is something that I don't do as often as I should. I have been pretty good so far this year and I am not that far behind, but since I have this extra day, I want to use some of it to have everything updated in that department.

I will spend the rest of my day finishing catching up on emails and going through my inspirational pictures to figure out what I will be making next. I have a couple of ideas of which direction that I want to head, but I need to pinpoint my thoughts and focus on one thing.

Something that I have recently discovered which has become a new addiction to me is "Pinterest." For those of you who haven't heard of it, it is kind of a bookmark system that you have for your computer, that is public to all. You create an account and then you can build a series of virtual bulletin boards based on your own interests and categories. I found this very helpful to me because I would see something and bookmark it in my Chrome bookmarks, but then when I wanted to look through the list to find something, it was difficult to do so because each of my categories had so many text entries, I had forgotten what I saw where.

Pinterest is all visual, so if you see a photograph that inspires you or a recipe or a certain project, it is right there in front of you to click on and revisit the original site. What is cool is that you also see everyone else's boards and bookmarks and can look through things that interest you and see other new things that you may have missed. I find myself at the end of each day just sifting through boards and "re-pinning" from others, which usually leads me on wonderful paths of adventure. They every send you a weekly email (which I believe you can opt out of if you don't want) which suggests things to look at that are in your categories of interest. That helps you discover new things that you otherwise wouldn't had seen. It is much more fun than just going through Google or someplace like that. I find myself getting lost there.

If you like surfing the web and seeing fun and incredible things, just go to http://www.pinterest.com and have a look around. You don't need an account to look and I can bet that some of you will start pinning things yourself! It is a great way to explore new horizons and see some really cool stuff.










With that said, I wish you all a wonderful day today. Whether you are off for Labor Day or it is just an ordinary Monday, there is much you can do to make today good. Be creative. Explore something new. And most of all, have fun!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Extra" Day*
> 
> It's like having an extra day. Even the gym is closed. And it has come at a time when I am 'kinda-sorta' on top of things anyway, so today is really is going to feel like a treat!
> 
> We made great strides over the weekend. All the pieces for our kits order are cut. They only need to have the hole for hanging drilled in them and then package them up and they will be on their way. We were planning to send them out tomorrow, but I have yet to receive the UPC stickers from the company so they are on hold until I do. That shouldn't be an issue, because the deadline to have them in the warehouse is mid-October. (Yes! We are that far ahead!)
> 
> All of our wholesalers are updated on our stuff, as well as the magazine. Even our site is updated. It seems that we have our little place in order here and everything is all caught up. That is probably as rare as the 'blue moon' that occurred a couple of nights ago!
> 
> But that doesn't mean that we are going to lie idle. Quite the contrary actually. It means that we are free to do our favorite part of our jobs - new designs. With the fall and holiday season approaching quickly, as well as the craft fair season, we want to really put some awesome new stuff out there quickly so that others can have some new things to make.
> 
> For myself, there are several things that I am working on and need to make into reality. I hope in the next few weeks I will be able to present several new designs. These include both scroll sawing projects as well as some new painting projects (sometimes both in one) and I really look forward to seeing them come to life.
> 
> I think I am going to spend today reorganizing some things and really getting everything in order. I have to take a couple of hours to catch up on my books, which is something that I don't do as often as I should. I have been pretty good so far this year and I am not that far behind, but since I have this extra day, I want to use some of it to have everything updated in that department.
> 
> I will spend the rest of my day finishing catching up on emails and going through my inspirational pictures to figure out what I will be making next. I have a couple of ideas of which direction that I want to head, but I need to pinpoint my thoughts and focus on one thing.
> 
> Something that I have recently discovered which has become a new addiction to me is "Pinterest." For those of you who haven't heard of it, it is kind of a bookmark system that you have for your computer, that is public to all. You create an account and then you can build a series of virtual bulletin boards based on your own interests and categories. I found this very helpful to me because I would see something and bookmark it in my Chrome bookmarks, but then when I wanted to look through the list to find something, it was difficult to do so because each of my categories had so many text entries, I had forgotten what I saw where.
> 
> Pinterest is all visual, so if you see a photograph that inspires you or a recipe or a certain project, it is right there in front of you to click on and revisit the original site. What is cool is that you also see everyone else's boards and bookmarks and can look through things that interest you and see other new things that you may have missed. I find myself at the end of each day just sifting through boards and "re-pinning" from others, which usually leads me on wonderful paths of adventure. They every send you a weekly email (which I believe you can opt out of if you don't want) which suggests things to look at that are in your categories of interest. That helps you discover new things that you otherwise wouldn't had seen. It is much more fun than just going through Google or someplace like that. I find myself getting lost there.
> 
> If you like surfing the web and seeing fun and incredible things, just go to http://www.pinterest.com and have a look around. You don't need an account to look and I can bet that some of you will start pinning things yourself! It is a great way to explore new horizons and see some really cool stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I wish you all a wonderful day today. Whether you are off for Labor Day or it is just an ordinary Monday, there is much you can do to make today good. Be creative. Explore something new. And most of all, have fun!


Sheila that also means you & Keith

can have more "inspirational walks"

purely to stimulate the creative

juices. 

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My "Extra" Day*
> 
> It's like having an extra day. Even the gym is closed. And it has come at a time when I am 'kinda-sorta' on top of things anyway, so today is really is going to feel like a treat!
> 
> We made great strides over the weekend. All the pieces for our kits order are cut. They only need to have the hole for hanging drilled in them and then package them up and they will be on their way. We were planning to send them out tomorrow, but I have yet to receive the UPC stickers from the company so they are on hold until I do. That shouldn't be an issue, because the deadline to have them in the warehouse is mid-October. (Yes! We are that far ahead!)
> 
> All of our wholesalers are updated on our stuff, as well as the magazine. Even our site is updated. It seems that we have our little place in order here and everything is all caught up. That is probably as rare as the 'blue moon' that occurred a couple of nights ago!
> 
> But that doesn't mean that we are going to lie idle. Quite the contrary actually. It means that we are free to do our favorite part of our jobs - new designs. With the fall and holiday season approaching quickly, as well as the craft fair season, we want to really put some awesome new stuff out there quickly so that others can have some new things to make.
> 
> For myself, there are several things that I am working on and need to make into reality. I hope in the next few weeks I will be able to present several new designs. These include both scroll sawing projects as well as some new painting projects (sometimes both in one) and I really look forward to seeing them come to life.
> 
> I think I am going to spend today reorganizing some things and really getting everything in order. I have to take a couple of hours to catch up on my books, which is something that I don't do as often as I should. I have been pretty good so far this year and I am not that far behind, but since I have this extra day, I want to use some of it to have everything updated in that department.
> 
> I will spend the rest of my day finishing catching up on emails and going through my inspirational pictures to figure out what I will be making next. I have a couple of ideas of which direction that I want to head, but I need to pinpoint my thoughts and focus on one thing.
> 
> Something that I have recently discovered which has become a new addiction to me is "Pinterest." For those of you who haven't heard of it, it is kind of a bookmark system that you have for your computer, that is public to all. You create an account and then you can build a series of virtual bulletin boards based on your own interests and categories. I found this very helpful to me because I would see something and bookmark it in my Chrome bookmarks, but then when I wanted to look through the list to find something, it was difficult to do so because each of my categories had so many text entries, I had forgotten what I saw where.
> 
> Pinterest is all visual, so if you see a photograph that inspires you or a recipe or a certain project, it is right there in front of you to click on and revisit the original site. What is cool is that you also see everyone else's boards and bookmarks and can look through things that interest you and see other new things that you may have missed. I find myself at the end of each day just sifting through boards and "re-pinning" from others, which usually leads me on wonderful paths of adventure. They every send you a weekly email (which I believe you can opt out of if you don't want) which suggests things to look at that are in your categories of interest. That helps you discover new things that you otherwise wouldn't had seen. It is much more fun than just going through Google or someplace like that. I find myself getting lost there.
> 
> If you like surfing the web and seeing fun and incredible things, just go to http://www.pinterest.com and have a look around. You don't need an account to look and I can bet that some of you will start pinning things yourself! It is a great way to explore new horizons and see some really cool stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I wish you all a wonderful day today. Whether you are off for Labor Day or it is just an ordinary Monday, there is much you can do to make today good. Be creative. Explore something new. And most of all, have fun!


Jaime - we have been so BAD about walks!! There just hasn't been much time to take them. We walked more in the bitter cold of the winter than we did this summer. That is just a shame. While going to the gym is good for us, nothing beats going for nice long walks in the woods. Summer is supposed to be our slow period and this year it seems we were busier than ever. I HAVE to remember to take the time off sometimes so that I don't get burned out. Thank you for the reminder. I think I will certainly make it a priority to take a nice walk today.  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Doing the Math*

I must admit it isn't one of my strong points. For as long as I remember, I really don't like doing numbers. I suppose that I get by well enough. After all, I have made it through over half a century and done OK.

But being a small business owner and watching the business grow means that it is no longer optional to stay on top of the figures and keep track of things along the way. After all, how can I make intelligent business decisions if I don't have full and accurate information? For years I was 'estimating' or 'guessing' how much things cost me and how much I made on particular jobs. More often than not, I probably estimated to the positive side, leaning in a direction that would justify what I was doing at the time. All that got me was a lot of 'red ink' at the end of the year, as I spent much of my time doing things that just didn't help the business grow (and sometimes, even drained it!)

Why do we do these things to ourselves anyway? (Come on - I see lots of others who are starting out in business do the same thing. I know I am not the only one!)

As designers and artists, we tend to think with an optimistic view of things. Our longing for being creative is so strong, that we will go to great lengths to justify our doing it as a living. This can include not accurately calculating our time, materials and supplies that go into creating, as well as under charging for our end products - all because we want to convince ourselves that we are doing "good" so we can continue.

I know this very well because it was exactly what I used to do. And it was almost put me in the poor house.

Well, no wonder I didn't like numbers! They were the stark reality screaming in my face of the fact that things weren't working as I had hoped. While it was nice to get compliments and feel as if I was helping others out by working at a cut-rate price, these warm fuzzies didn't translate well to bank accounts and soon I found myself "tying dollar bills to the products I was selling" (as my accountant put it) and almost having to give up my business altogether if I didn't change my way of doing things.

When it came to a choice of eating and having a place to live or doing what I wanted, the basics necessities had to win out. I either had to shape up financially, or give things up altogether.

Well, I am still here, so you can guess which avenue I followed. While it is sometimes difficult for me to do, I find myself applying numbers to ALL aspects of my work. I have learned to use the simple formula 'if it doesn't pay, I can't do it' and as difficult as it is at times, I have learned to use the word "no" when asked to do things that just don't help the business. This is one of the hardest lessons a creative person can learn in business.

But while it is hard, it is also very freeing. Over the time that I have made the transition from hating numbers to accepting them as part of my life - and a good part at that. While I can't honestly say that I love seeing the numbers and figures of my business, I find that I like them more and more for a couple of reasons.

First of all, it is very freeing to have everything in absolutes in front of you. While at first I disliked numbers because they lacked emotion and feeling, for that same reason, they can be very functional to your business. There may be a time when you are working at your limit and you receive a request that has a heart-tugging story attached to it. You know by doing the job you will lose money, but being the kind-hearted, compassionate person you are, you agree to do it. While doing this once in a while is fine, habitually following this behavior can be disastrous for your business.

The same goes for when you are selling your creations and people play on your emotions. They compliment you and say how they would love to have what you made, only they can't really afford it at that price. I can't tell you how many times I lowered my price (at a time when I could not afford to, mind you!) and sold my product at my own expense.

Finally, another example I will use is when you are asked to do something for a group or event 'for the exposure'. Many times this involves large orders for several pieces and you are charmed into do them because you think of all the people that will see your work and subsequently order from you. I think this example is the worst of all because not only are you losing money and time on one item, but that loss is multiplied many times over.

I only speak of these things because I have done all of them in the past, and it has hurt me tremendously. By not keeping good records, I would be blinded by my own emotion and only when tax time came at the end of the year would I see how detrimental this behavior was to my business. Finally it got to a 'sink or swim' point and I knew I had to change things or find another job.

So little by little I am learning to like numbers. I have learned from others (like Big Tiny's Blog on Basic Financial Planning here on Lumberjocks- Thanks Paul!) that pretending that I am making money when I am not is not a good thing. While I wish I had enough money to do nothing but charity work for others and give away my designs, it just isn't my lot in life. Like everyone else, I need to make a living at this or I have to do something else.

When those two choices were laid in front of me, I really began to change how I did things. I have learned to embrace numbers as a good part of my business, as they help me make better decisions and keep my business healthy. AND - they allow me to do some occasional charity work and freebies when I am able without feeling as if I am doing them at the expense of myself. I am learning they are a good thing.

I spent the day yesterday tallying things up. I do admit that I have been a bit lax in that area this summer - we have just been "too busy." But it reached a point where the receipts were piling up and if I didn't post them, I would fall behind so much that I wouldn't be able to get back on track. So I bit the bullet and spent a couple of hours yesterday posting and organizing and now everything is cataloged and accounted for and I feel GREAT! I once again have a clear picture of where my business is heading and I know it will help me make better decisions.

While it may have not been my favorite way to spend my extra day, when I was finished I had a great sense of accomplishment. Come April, when I am usually scrambling to get everything ready for my taxes to be calculated, I will not have to go through the normal anxiety that I had in the past. Here it is September and I am still on track and every receipt is present and categorized and documented. Usually I do the first three months of the year (when I am doing the previous year's taxes) and it drops off soon after, only to have it pile up for the next year.

I think I finally broke the cycle.

Today I will be packing up my wholesale order to go out tomorrow. Then I can move forward with new things and have fun doing them, knowing where I stand with my business. I am beginning to almost like numbers. As former enemies, they are quickly becoming a great asset to my business. The more I use them, the better friends we become.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing the Math*
> 
> I must admit it isn't one of my strong points. For as long as I remember, I really don't like doing numbers. I suppose that I get by well enough. After all, I have made it through over half a century and done OK.
> 
> But being a small business owner and watching the business grow means that it is no longer optional to stay on top of the figures and keep track of things along the way. After all, how can I make intelligent business decisions if I don't have full and accurate information? For years I was 'estimating' or 'guessing' how much things cost me and how much I made on particular jobs. More often than not, I probably estimated to the positive side, leaning in a direction that would justify what I was doing at the time. All that got me was a lot of 'red ink' at the end of the year, as I spent much of my time doing things that just didn't help the business grow (and sometimes, even drained it!)
> 
> Why do we do these things to ourselves anyway? (Come on - I see lots of others who are starting out in business do the same thing. I know I am not the only one!)
> 
> As designers and artists, we tend to think with an optimistic view of things. Our longing for being creative is so strong, that we will go to great lengths to justify our doing it as a living. This can include not accurately calculating our time, materials and supplies that go into creating, as well as under charging for our end products - all because we want to convince ourselves that we are doing "good" so we can continue.
> 
> I know this very well because it was exactly what I used to do. And it was almost put me in the poor house.
> 
> Well, no wonder I didn't like numbers! They were the stark reality screaming in my face of the fact that things weren't working as I had hoped. While it was nice to get compliments and feel as if I was helping others out by working at a cut-rate price, these warm fuzzies didn't translate well to bank accounts and soon I found myself "tying dollar bills to the products I was selling" (as my accountant put it) and almost having to give up my business altogether if I didn't change my way of doing things.
> 
> When it came to a choice of eating and having a place to live or doing what I wanted, the basics necessities had to win out. I either had to shape up financially, or give things up altogether.
> 
> Well, I am still here, so you can guess which avenue I followed. While it is sometimes difficult for me to do, I find myself applying numbers to ALL aspects of my work. I have learned to use the simple formula 'if it doesn't pay, I can't do it' and as difficult as it is at times, I have learned to use the word "no" when asked to do things that just don't help the business. This is one of the hardest lessons a creative person can learn in business.
> 
> But while it is hard, it is also very freeing. Over the time that I have made the transition from hating numbers to accepting them as part of my life - and a good part at that. While I can't honestly say that I love seeing the numbers and figures of my business, I find that I like them more and more for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First of all, it is very freeing to have everything in absolutes in front of you. While at first I disliked numbers because they lacked emotion and feeling, for that same reason, they can be very functional to your business. There may be a time when you are working at your limit and you receive a request that has a heart-tugging story attached to it. You know by doing the job you will lose money, but being the kind-hearted, compassionate person you are, you agree to do it. While doing this once in a while is fine, habitually following this behavior can be disastrous for your business.
> 
> The same goes for when you are selling your creations and people play on your emotions. They compliment you and say how they would love to have what you made, only they can't really afford it at that price. I can't tell you how many times I lowered my price (at a time when I could not afford to, mind you!) and sold my product at my own expense.
> 
> Finally, another example I will use is when you are asked to do something for a group or event 'for the exposure'. Many times this involves large orders for several pieces and you are charmed into do them because you think of all the people that will see your work and subsequently order from you. I think this example is the worst of all because not only are you losing money and time on one item, but that loss is multiplied many times over.
> 
> I only speak of these things because I have done all of them in the past, and it has hurt me tremendously. By not keeping good records, I would be blinded by my own emotion and only when tax time came at the end of the year would I see how detrimental this behavior was to my business. Finally it got to a 'sink or swim' point and I knew I had to change things or find another job.
> 
> So little by little I am learning to like numbers. I have learned from others (like Big Tiny's Blog on Basic Financial Planning here on Lumberjocks- Thanks Paul!) that pretending that I am making money when I am not is not a good thing. While I wish I had enough money to do nothing but charity work for others and give away my designs, it just isn't my lot in life. Like everyone else, I need to make a living at this or I have to do something else.
> 
> When those two choices were laid in front of me, I really began to change how I did things. I have learned to embrace numbers as a good part of my business, as they help me make better decisions and keep my business healthy. AND - they allow me to do some occasional charity work and freebies when I am able without feeling as if I am doing them at the expense of myself. I am learning they are a good thing.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday tallying things up. I do admit that I have been a bit lax in that area this summer - we have just been "too busy." But it reached a point where the receipts were piling up and if I didn't post them, I would fall behind so much that I wouldn't be able to get back on track. So I bit the bullet and spent a couple of hours yesterday posting and organizing and now everything is cataloged and accounted for and I feel GREAT! I once again have a clear picture of where my business is heading and I know it will help me make better decisions.
> 
> While it may have not been my favorite way to spend my extra day, when I was finished I had a great sense of accomplishment. Come April, when I am usually scrambling to get everything ready for my taxes to be calculated, I will not have to go through the normal anxiety that I had in the past. Here it is September and I am still on track and every receipt is present and categorized and documented. Usually I do the first three months of the year (when I am doing the previous year's taxes) and it drops off soon after, only to have it pile up for the next year.
> 
> I think I finally broke the cycle.
> 
> Today I will be packing up my wholesale order to go out tomorrow. Then I can move forward with new things and have fun doing them, knowing where I stand with my business. I am beginning to almost like numbers. As former enemies, they are quickly becoming a great asset to my business. The more I use them, the better friends we become.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Very well said, Sheila. Looks like the puddee-tat is worn out. I've felt like that before. Carry on, and have a gr8 week.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing the Math*
> 
> I must admit it isn't one of my strong points. For as long as I remember, I really don't like doing numbers. I suppose that I get by well enough. After all, I have made it through over half a century and done OK.
> 
> But being a small business owner and watching the business grow means that it is no longer optional to stay on top of the figures and keep track of things along the way. After all, how can I make intelligent business decisions if I don't have full and accurate information? For years I was 'estimating' or 'guessing' how much things cost me and how much I made on particular jobs. More often than not, I probably estimated to the positive side, leaning in a direction that would justify what I was doing at the time. All that got me was a lot of 'red ink' at the end of the year, as I spent much of my time doing things that just didn't help the business grow (and sometimes, even drained it!)
> 
> Why do we do these things to ourselves anyway? (Come on - I see lots of others who are starting out in business do the same thing. I know I am not the only one!)
> 
> As designers and artists, we tend to think with an optimistic view of things. Our longing for being creative is so strong, that we will go to great lengths to justify our doing it as a living. This can include not accurately calculating our time, materials and supplies that go into creating, as well as under charging for our end products - all because we want to convince ourselves that we are doing "good" so we can continue.
> 
> I know this very well because it was exactly what I used to do. And it was almost put me in the poor house.
> 
> Well, no wonder I didn't like numbers! They were the stark reality screaming in my face of the fact that things weren't working as I had hoped. While it was nice to get compliments and feel as if I was helping others out by working at a cut-rate price, these warm fuzzies didn't translate well to bank accounts and soon I found myself "tying dollar bills to the products I was selling" (as my accountant put it) and almost having to give up my business altogether if I didn't change my way of doing things.
> 
> When it came to a choice of eating and having a place to live or doing what I wanted, the basics necessities had to win out. I either had to shape up financially, or give things up altogether.
> 
> Well, I am still here, so you can guess which avenue I followed. While it is sometimes difficult for me to do, I find myself applying numbers to ALL aspects of my work. I have learned to use the simple formula 'if it doesn't pay, I can't do it' and as difficult as it is at times, I have learned to use the word "no" when asked to do things that just don't help the business. This is one of the hardest lessons a creative person can learn in business.
> 
> But while it is hard, it is also very freeing. Over the time that I have made the transition from hating numbers to accepting them as part of my life - and a good part at that. While I can't honestly say that I love seeing the numbers and figures of my business, I find that I like them more and more for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First of all, it is very freeing to have everything in absolutes in front of you. While at first I disliked numbers because they lacked emotion and feeling, for that same reason, they can be very functional to your business. There may be a time when you are working at your limit and you receive a request that has a heart-tugging story attached to it. You know by doing the job you will lose money, but being the kind-hearted, compassionate person you are, you agree to do it. While doing this once in a while is fine, habitually following this behavior can be disastrous for your business.
> 
> The same goes for when you are selling your creations and people play on your emotions. They compliment you and say how they would love to have what you made, only they can't really afford it at that price. I can't tell you how many times I lowered my price (at a time when I could not afford to, mind you!) and sold my product at my own expense.
> 
> Finally, another example I will use is when you are asked to do something for a group or event 'for the exposure'. Many times this involves large orders for several pieces and you are charmed into do them because you think of all the people that will see your work and subsequently order from you. I think this example is the worst of all because not only are you losing money and time on one item, but that loss is multiplied many times over.
> 
> I only speak of these things because I have done all of them in the past, and it has hurt me tremendously. By not keeping good records, I would be blinded by my own emotion and only when tax time came at the end of the year would I see how detrimental this behavior was to my business. Finally it got to a 'sink or swim' point and I knew I had to change things or find another job.
> 
> So little by little I am learning to like numbers. I have learned from others (like Big Tiny's Blog on Basic Financial Planning here on Lumberjocks- Thanks Paul!) that pretending that I am making money when I am not is not a good thing. While I wish I had enough money to do nothing but charity work for others and give away my designs, it just isn't my lot in life. Like everyone else, I need to make a living at this or I have to do something else.
> 
> When those two choices were laid in front of me, I really began to change how I did things. I have learned to embrace numbers as a good part of my business, as they help me make better decisions and keep my business healthy. AND - they allow me to do some occasional charity work and freebies when I am able without feeling as if I am doing them at the expense of myself. I am learning they are a good thing.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday tallying things up. I do admit that I have been a bit lax in that area this summer - we have just been "too busy." But it reached a point where the receipts were piling up and if I didn't post them, I would fall behind so much that I wouldn't be able to get back on track. So I bit the bullet and spent a couple of hours yesterday posting and organizing and now everything is cataloged and accounted for and I feel GREAT! I once again have a clear picture of where my business is heading and I know it will help me make better decisions.
> 
> While it may have not been my favorite way to spend my extra day, when I was finished I had a great sense of accomplishment. Come April, when I am usually scrambling to get everything ready for my taxes to be calculated, I will not have to go through the normal anxiety that I had in the past. Here it is September and I am still on track and every receipt is present and categorized and documented. Usually I do the first three months of the year (when I am doing the previous year's taxes) and it drops off soon after, only to have it pile up for the next year.
> 
> I think I finally broke the cycle.
> 
> Today I will be packing up my wholesale order to go out tomorrow. Then I can move forward with new things and have fun doing them, knowing where I stand with my business. I am beginning to almost like numbers. As former enemies, they are quickly becoming a great asset to my business. The more I use them, the better friends we become.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sheila very good points

have a great day

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing the Math*
> 
> I must admit it isn't one of my strong points. For as long as I remember, I really don't like doing numbers. I suppose that I get by well enough. After all, I have made it through over half a century and done OK.
> 
> But being a small business owner and watching the business grow means that it is no longer optional to stay on top of the figures and keep track of things along the way. After all, how can I make intelligent business decisions if I don't have full and accurate information? For years I was 'estimating' or 'guessing' how much things cost me and how much I made on particular jobs. More often than not, I probably estimated to the positive side, leaning in a direction that would justify what I was doing at the time. All that got me was a lot of 'red ink' at the end of the year, as I spent much of my time doing things that just didn't help the business grow (and sometimes, even drained it!)
> 
> Why do we do these things to ourselves anyway? (Come on - I see lots of others who are starting out in business do the same thing. I know I am not the only one!)
> 
> As designers and artists, we tend to think with an optimistic view of things. Our longing for being creative is so strong, that we will go to great lengths to justify our doing it as a living. This can include not accurately calculating our time, materials and supplies that go into creating, as well as under charging for our end products - all because we want to convince ourselves that we are doing "good" so we can continue.
> 
> I know this very well because it was exactly what I used to do. And it was almost put me in the poor house.
> 
> Well, no wonder I didn't like numbers! They were the stark reality screaming in my face of the fact that things weren't working as I had hoped. While it was nice to get compliments and feel as if I was helping others out by working at a cut-rate price, these warm fuzzies didn't translate well to bank accounts and soon I found myself "tying dollar bills to the products I was selling" (as my accountant put it) and almost having to give up my business altogether if I didn't change my way of doing things.
> 
> When it came to a choice of eating and having a place to live or doing what I wanted, the basics necessities had to win out. I either had to shape up financially, or give things up altogether.
> 
> Well, I am still here, so you can guess which avenue I followed. While it is sometimes difficult for me to do, I find myself applying numbers to ALL aspects of my work. I have learned to use the simple formula 'if it doesn't pay, I can't do it' and as difficult as it is at times, I have learned to use the word "no" when asked to do things that just don't help the business. This is one of the hardest lessons a creative person can learn in business.
> 
> But while it is hard, it is also very freeing. Over the time that I have made the transition from hating numbers to accepting them as part of my life - and a good part at that. While I can't honestly say that I love seeing the numbers and figures of my business, I find that I like them more and more for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First of all, it is very freeing to have everything in absolutes in front of you. While at first I disliked numbers because they lacked emotion and feeling, for that same reason, they can be very functional to your business. There may be a time when you are working at your limit and you receive a request that has a heart-tugging story attached to it. You know by doing the job you will lose money, but being the kind-hearted, compassionate person you are, you agree to do it. While doing this once in a while is fine, habitually following this behavior can be disastrous for your business.
> 
> The same goes for when you are selling your creations and people play on your emotions. They compliment you and say how they would love to have what you made, only they can't really afford it at that price. I can't tell you how many times I lowered my price (at a time when I could not afford to, mind you!) and sold my product at my own expense.
> 
> Finally, another example I will use is when you are asked to do something for a group or event 'for the exposure'. Many times this involves large orders for several pieces and you are charmed into do them because you think of all the people that will see your work and subsequently order from you. I think this example is the worst of all because not only are you losing money and time on one item, but that loss is multiplied many times over.
> 
> I only speak of these things because I have done all of them in the past, and it has hurt me tremendously. By not keeping good records, I would be blinded by my own emotion and only when tax time came at the end of the year would I see how detrimental this behavior was to my business. Finally it got to a 'sink or swim' point and I knew I had to change things or find another job.
> 
> So little by little I am learning to like numbers. I have learned from others (like Big Tiny's Blog on Basic Financial Planning here on Lumberjocks- Thanks Paul!) that pretending that I am making money when I am not is not a good thing. While I wish I had enough money to do nothing but charity work for others and give away my designs, it just isn't my lot in life. Like everyone else, I need to make a living at this or I have to do something else.
> 
> When those two choices were laid in front of me, I really began to change how I did things. I have learned to embrace numbers as a good part of my business, as they help me make better decisions and keep my business healthy. AND - they allow me to do some occasional charity work and freebies when I am able without feeling as if I am doing them at the expense of myself. I am learning they are a good thing.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday tallying things up. I do admit that I have been a bit lax in that area this summer - we have just been "too busy." But it reached a point where the receipts were piling up and if I didn't post them, I would fall behind so much that I wouldn't be able to get back on track. So I bit the bullet and spent a couple of hours yesterday posting and organizing and now everything is cataloged and accounted for and I feel GREAT! I once again have a clear picture of where my business is heading and I know it will help me make better decisions.
> 
> While it may have not been my favorite way to spend my extra day, when I was finished I had a great sense of accomplishment. Come April, when I am usually scrambling to get everything ready for my taxes to be calculated, I will not have to go through the normal anxiety that I had in the past. Here it is September and I am still on track and every receipt is present and categorized and documented. Usually I do the first three months of the year (when I am doing the previous year's taxes) and it drops off soon after, only to have it pile up for the next year.
> 
> I think I finally broke the cycle.
> 
> Today I will be packing up my wholesale order to go out tomorrow. Then I can move forward with new things and have fun doing them, knowing where I stand with my business. I am beginning to almost like numbers. As former enemies, they are quickly becoming a great asset to my business. The more I use them, the better friends we become.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Numbers can do that to me Roger. That is exactly how I felt. It does feel great to have this behind me. It is something I need to do on a regular basis. I am almost in the habit of it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Draw*

I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.

I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.

I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.

I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.

Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:










When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.

I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.

I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.

So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.

It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.

Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Draw*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.
> 
> I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.
> 
> I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.
> 
> I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.
> 
> I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.
> 
> I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.
> 
> So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.
> 
> It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


good morning ! yes I too like the rain falling down…maybe I cant hear it very well but I can still feel the vibrations
and see it falling ….Autumn is my 2nd favorite, I love the spring for the "re-newed hopes" and the flowers & trees greening and blooming..yeah Im a guy, so what ?? LOL….hope everyone has a great day and be safe in all you do


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Draw*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.
> 
> I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.
> 
> I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.
> 
> I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.
> 
> I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.
> 
> I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.
> 
> So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.
> 
> It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


Morning, Ron!

I am one of those crazy people who loves fall and winter! Good thing I live in Canada, eh? I am learning to enjoy the summer months more, as living her by the ocean has helped with that, but these next six months or so are definitely my favorite. Good days to come! Have a great one. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Draw*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.
> 
> I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.
> 
> I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.
> 
> I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.
> 
> I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.
> 
> I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.
> 
> So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.
> 
> It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


hello hello Sheila  yes I´m still around and climbing from the bottom of the black hole 
slowly but steady … still no job but I managed to get some DIY job done on the house 
and have repaired both the bycircle and two of the gardenmashinery´s this week so 
I think its going in the right direction ….. or at least being in the shop though with greasy work .. LOL

glad to see its going great with the sales for you and keith 
and you are right about having a minimum surplies in house 
already from day one if you want to start a production of something 
I know one that sells different things and he never deliver a thing unless there is minimum of two
of the item in the huse so he always can show one to a new customer 
but he is also alwas tell the thruth when he can deliver again … he has happy customers that ceep coming back 

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Draw*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.
> 
> I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.
> 
> I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.
> 
> I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.
> 
> I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.
> 
> I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.
> 
> So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.
> 
> It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


Hi, Dennis:
It is great to hear from you again. I am sorry to hear that you haven't been able to find steady work yet. Times are tough for so many people. We are fortunate that we took on this production type of work because it really helped us this summer when things are typically slow for the pattern part of the business. This summer was so hot for everyone (and still is hot for some) and people weren't in their shops doing more than they had to. This extra work was a good boost for our income. It does take away from design time though, as you can imagine, but these days, we have to do what we have to do in order to keep things going.

Best of luck to you in your job hunt. Hopefully you will find something soon. I am really glad you stopped by. Give sweet Silke a big hug from me!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Draw*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.
> 
> I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.
> 
> I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.
> 
> I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.
> 
> I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.
> 
> I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.
> 
> So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.
> 
> It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


good morning, what a peaceful morning, i cant wait for the cooler weather, our mornings will be cooler in just a few days, it takes awhile here to get into the really cold days, but i enjoy them all, its always a peaceful feeling when you know your ready for what comes with your business, it takes time to get to that point, and when you do, its a great feeling…...so i shall fix me some hot coco and get a little work done in the shop…im still working on the small model i posted on facebook…im doing the roof now…have a great day…kitties and all….....grizz

ps, oopps looks like im a day behind, i just realized i posted on yesterdays thread…lol…well i mean all the same things…i hope you have a good morning, now i shall go read your thread from today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Draw*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a quiet and gentle rain. Even now as I am sitting here writing, it is a wonderfully soothing sound. It is still dark out and I can feel the cool air coming in from the window - almost to the point of needing a light blanket. Autumn is definitely on its way.
> 
> I find myself retiring early, just so I can awake earlier to enjoy these mornings longer. I know these next few months will pass quickly and I wish to enjoy every second of them that I can. The early dawn hours are the best part of my day, with my (still naked) all season tree dimly lit in the corner, the lounging cats in my lap, my cinnamon laced coffee, and a sense of calm. Many days I also enjoy Mozart or Vivaldi playing softly in the background, but this morning, I choose to listen to the rain. It is a peaceful and serene way to begin the day, and in most instances, I am able to keep the mood with me for the duration. These are my most productive times.
> 
> I think that atmosphere is extremely important for being creative. At least for me it is. I have always been someone to 'nest' and make whatever place I am occupying something that I find comforting and suitable to my needs. I remember doing this as a teenager when I first got my own room at the age of 17. It was the first time I had a small slice of the world to call my own and I clearly recall the joy I experienced from making it my own little space. In it, I felt happy and safe and calm. I would listen to my music up there and read books and do my needle work (I used to love to embroider) and it would be a place that I could escape from the rest of the world.
> 
> I have found that ever since then, I do that with each place I have called 'home.' Most of them weren't fancy, but no matter how basic they were, I was always able to transform them into a place where I felt comfortable. And some of my fondest memories from each of the places I have lived are much like this morning - filled with all the things I liked best.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I finished packing our latest wholesale order and it will be picked up and on its way before noon. Another assignment will be checked off the list for me and I will be able to progress and draw new designs. As I was sealing the last box, the Artist's Club sent an email out which featured my two ornament sets (the packages and the Stockings) They really do a nice job of presenting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they did this type of ad with the witch's hats and boots, it was only a day or so until we received an order for more, so we are bracing for another round of cutting in the near future. Yesterday, while I was packing, Keith went to Digby to pick up the wood supply that we ordered so that we could stay ahead of things. I think that is the way to go with everything. We keep enough wood in stock so that we can produce a large order immediately. As soon as our stock goes down, we replenish it and have it ready. We do the same with the ink for the printer, the bags for packing the kits and the paper. At any given moment, we are able to produce a sizable order without having to go out and purchase supplies.
> 
> I understand that this may be difficult for you to do if you are just starting out and money is tight. When I first started with these kits, it seemed like it was a large risk for me to stock items like this. But after seeing them sell the way they are selling, I felt a bit more confident that I wouldn't be 'stuck' with any of the supplies and it became easier. It seemed my first larger check from the company was reinvested right into the supplies, but at that point I saw they were selling well and it helped a great deal that the several kits I produce use only those four products. Keeping things simple is certainly a help. Besides, if another kit is never ordered, I will be able to use all the items for other things and not lose out.
> 
> I suppose that is my advice for today. If you are going to begin production of any item, it is helpful to make the supplies used to create it generic enough to be able to be used elsewhere if necessary. That will lower the risk you take pre-purchasing tremendously.
> 
> So today I am drawing some new things and I hope to be cutting today too. I have lots of drawing in front of me, and I want to do several quicker projects in the next week or so and really get moving on these ideas. The seasons are short, and they will come and go quickly, and I don't want to have to wait to next year on all of them. I realize that some of them will be put on hold for a year, as there is no way that I can do everything I am thinking about right now, but that is good, as I am sure by next year there will be even more to consider.
> 
> It's a good way to be, and I am quite happy. We have some other good things on our horizon that I will share with you in the future. I am happy that our little business is growing and doing well and that I am able to be able to live the way I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Wednesday already. Enjoy the day and the season as it comes.


Thanks, Grizz! I am certainly anticipating the upcoming season. I was even able to bake some great pecan bars last night. I got the recipe off of a Pinterest board and it was great. Fast and they are really good (I only sampled them so far!)

It turned out muggy yesterday, but it is cool and windy and rainy again this morning. There is a definite change in the air. Funny how it happens so quickly. I think most of the heat is behind us.

Your project looks like it is coming along good. I hope you post it here in a blog when you are done. I am sure all here would like to see it too.

Have a good day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Too Many Choices*

I had a good and productive day yesterday. While I had hoped to finish drawing and begin cutting, I didn't really get that far. But that is OK. Sometimes things happen for good reasons and I believe that was one of those times.

I have been having trouble lately progressing with some of the new ideas that I have had lately. By the term 'trouble' I mean that I haven't moved ahead as quickly as I want to on them. This isn't because I don't have enough ideas, but rather seems to be quite the opposite - I have too many ideas and don't know which direction to proceed. I know it may appear to be a dumb problem to have, but when it comes time to actually putting the idea(s) on paper, it is definitely a stopper.

For many things, I know in my head what I want to do. I can almost actually picture things just how I want them. But the problem I am having is that sometimes there are several versions of the same project that I have and when the time comes to start to draw, I get stopped because I don't know which direction is best.

It is kind of like choosing ice cream. When you have only chocolate and vanilla, it is much easier to choose than when you have 35 flavours sitting in front of you. Too many choices can muddle things up and really slow things down.

So what do I do?

I try to think of my customers and what they would like, but we all know that once you involve more than one person, there is never a consensus and it only tends to make things even more complicated. If I ask three people their opinions, I am pretty certain I will get three completely different answers as to which direction I should head. Then too I run the risk of offending those who's advice I choose to pass on. So I try not to do this.

In my many years of designing, I have learned that people will choose from any given number of choices you present. This is true not only with providing patterns to them, but also for those of you who are attending craft fairs and sales. Sometimes the more choices we give them, the more people are confused and I, myself have walked away from displays only due to the fact that there were too many choices and I couldn't make up my mind. There are definitely times when narrowing down the playing field can be beneficial, as it can make things much easier for the customer to decide.

So with that thought in mind, I just went ahead and started drawing. I pictured the first choice of design for the scroll saw customers in my head and began drawing it up. However, while I was doing so, I had an idea for a second type of design that is similar, but would appeal to my painting customers a bit more, and I began drawing that one too.

So now I have two drawings going at once, and while they are similar, they are also different. I needed to discipline myself to keep on these two and see them through the end before I begin another drawing and while it hasn't really been easy to do, I was laying in bed last night and I thought of another variation on one of the designs that would add greatly to its appeal. So I cheated a bit and am going to add it in today.

Both designs are just about ready to cut today. One of them is geared strictly toward woodworkers and the other one is going to have two versions, one for woodworkers and the other for painters. I have one more teeny tiny idea on the woodworking one too that I may or may not implement. But there I go again . . .

Do you see how easy it is to be all over the place? My head is spinning with designing thoughts and I even think of things while I am sleeping. I have lists of what I want to do and I will be fortunate if I get even one tenth of them done this year. (But isn't that exciting??)

I have had 'designer's block' in the past - where I feel lost and don't know what to do next - and it isn't fun. When I am in that state of mind, I sometimes feel as if nothing will come out right and I just don't have any spark that lights my fire as far as designing. But I must say, I am going through a stage right now when the fire is blazing and there are so many cool things I am thinking about, it is hard to keep up with them. What a wonderful place for a designer to be!

I will show a small sample of my design:










Of course it is a cool Halloween piece. But yesterday as I drove from the post office, I noticed that there is a small hint of golden tint on the top leaves of the trees. Autumn is quickly upon us as is the Halloween season. There is an urgency to get these designs finished and out so that there is time for people to make them and enjoy them.

Time to really get to work!

I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Many Choices*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. While I had hoped to finish drawing and begin cutting, I didn't really get that far. But that is OK. Sometimes things happen for good reasons and I believe that was one of those times.
> 
> I have been having trouble lately progressing with some of the new ideas that I have had lately. By the term 'trouble' I mean that I haven't moved ahead as quickly as I want to on them. This isn't because I don't have enough ideas, but rather seems to be quite the opposite - I have too many ideas and don't know which direction to proceed. I know it may appear to be a dumb problem to have, but when it comes time to actually putting the idea(s) on paper, it is definitely a stopper.
> 
> For many things, I know in my head what I want to do. I can almost actually picture things just how I want them. But the problem I am having is that sometimes there are several versions of the same project that I have and when the time comes to start to draw, I get stopped because I don't know which direction is best.
> 
> It is kind of like choosing ice cream. When you have only chocolate and vanilla, it is much easier to choose than when you have 35 flavours sitting in front of you. Too many choices can muddle things up and really slow things down.
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> I try to think of my customers and what they would like, but we all know that once you involve more than one person, there is never a consensus and it only tends to make things even more complicated. If I ask three people their opinions, I am pretty certain I will get three completely different answers as to which direction I should head. Then too I run the risk of offending those who's advice I choose to pass on. So I try not to do this.
> 
> In my many years of designing, I have learned that people will choose from any given number of choices you present. This is true not only with providing patterns to them, but also for those of you who are attending craft fairs and sales. Sometimes the more choices we give them, the more people are confused and I, myself have walked away from displays only due to the fact that there were too many choices and I couldn't make up my mind. There are definitely times when narrowing down the playing field can be beneficial, as it can make things much easier for the customer to decide.
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I just went ahead and started drawing. I pictured the first choice of design for the scroll saw customers in my head and began drawing it up. However, while I was doing so, I had an idea for a second type of design that is similar, but would appeal to my painting customers a bit more, and I began drawing that one too.
> 
> So now I have two drawings going at once, and while they are similar, they are also different. I needed to discipline myself to keep on these two and see them through the end before I begin another drawing and while it hasn't really been easy to do, I was laying in bed last night and I thought of another variation on one of the designs that would add greatly to its appeal. So I cheated a bit and am going to add it in today.
> 
> Both designs are just about ready to cut today. One of them is geared strictly toward woodworkers and the other one is going to have two versions, one for woodworkers and the other for painters. I have one more teeny tiny idea on the woodworking one too that I may or may not implement. But there I go again . . .
> 
> Do you see how easy it is to be all over the place? My head is spinning with designing thoughts and I even think of things while I am sleeping. I have lists of what I want to do and I will be fortunate if I get even one tenth of them done this year. (But isn't that exciting??)
> 
> I have had 'designer's block' in the past - where I feel lost and don't know what to do next - and it isn't fun. When I am in that state of mind, I sometimes feel as if nothing will come out right and I just don't have any spark that lights my fire as far as designing. But I must say, I am going through a stage right now when the fire is blazing and there are so many cool things I am thinking about, it is hard to keep up with them. What a wonderful place for a designer to be!
> 
> I will show a small sample of my design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is a cool Halloween piece. But yesterday as I drove from the post office, I noticed that there is a small hint of golden tint on the top leaves of the trees. Autumn is quickly upon us as is the Halloween season. There is an urgency to get these designs finished and out so that there is time for people to make them and enjoy them.
> 
> Time to really get to work!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Tis that spooky time o year already, isn't it. Wow, time is flyin. I think you gave me a subliminal message to have ice cream for breakfast, so, thank you for that… lol


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Many Choices*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. While I had hoped to finish drawing and begin cutting, I didn't really get that far. But that is OK. Sometimes things happen for good reasons and I believe that was one of those times.
> 
> I have been having trouble lately progressing with some of the new ideas that I have had lately. By the term 'trouble' I mean that I haven't moved ahead as quickly as I want to on them. This isn't because I don't have enough ideas, but rather seems to be quite the opposite - I have too many ideas and don't know which direction to proceed. I know it may appear to be a dumb problem to have, but when it comes time to actually putting the idea(s) on paper, it is definitely a stopper.
> 
> For many things, I know in my head what I want to do. I can almost actually picture things just how I want them. But the problem I am having is that sometimes there are several versions of the same project that I have and when the time comes to start to draw, I get stopped because I don't know which direction is best.
> 
> It is kind of like choosing ice cream. When you have only chocolate and vanilla, it is much easier to choose than when you have 35 flavours sitting in front of you. Too many choices can muddle things up and really slow things down.
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> I try to think of my customers and what they would like, but we all know that once you involve more than one person, there is never a consensus and it only tends to make things even more complicated. If I ask three people their opinions, I am pretty certain I will get three completely different answers as to which direction I should head. Then too I run the risk of offending those who's advice I choose to pass on. So I try not to do this.
> 
> In my many years of designing, I have learned that people will choose from any given number of choices you present. This is true not only with providing patterns to them, but also for those of you who are attending craft fairs and sales. Sometimes the more choices we give them, the more people are confused and I, myself have walked away from displays only due to the fact that there were too many choices and I couldn't make up my mind. There are definitely times when narrowing down the playing field can be beneficial, as it can make things much easier for the customer to decide.
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I just went ahead and started drawing. I pictured the first choice of design for the scroll saw customers in my head and began drawing it up. However, while I was doing so, I had an idea for a second type of design that is similar, but would appeal to my painting customers a bit more, and I began drawing that one too.
> 
> So now I have two drawings going at once, and while they are similar, they are also different. I needed to discipline myself to keep on these two and see them through the end before I begin another drawing and while it hasn't really been easy to do, I was laying in bed last night and I thought of another variation on one of the designs that would add greatly to its appeal. So I cheated a bit and am going to add it in today.
> 
> Both designs are just about ready to cut today. One of them is geared strictly toward woodworkers and the other one is going to have two versions, one for woodworkers and the other for painters. I have one more teeny tiny idea on the woodworking one too that I may or may not implement. But there I go again . . .
> 
> Do you see how easy it is to be all over the place? My head is spinning with designing thoughts and I even think of things while I am sleeping. I have lists of what I want to do and I will be fortunate if I get even one tenth of them done this year. (But isn't that exciting??)
> 
> I have had 'designer's block' in the past - where I feel lost and don't know what to do next - and it isn't fun. When I am in that state of mind, I sometimes feel as if nothing will come out right and I just don't have any spark that lights my fire as far as designing. But I must say, I am going through a stage right now when the fire is blazing and there are so many cool things I am thinking about, it is hard to keep up with them. What a wonderful place for a designer to be!
> 
> I will show a small sample of my design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is a cool Halloween piece. But yesterday as I drove from the post office, I noticed that there is a small hint of golden tint on the top leaves of the trees. Autumn is quickly upon us as is the Halloween season. There is an urgency to get these designs finished and out so that there is time for people to make them and enjoy them.
> 
> Time to really get to work!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


In my experience as long as you get them all down somewhere, sketch or fully drafted plan, you'll get around to them all eventually. Time also has the effect of sorting the wheat from the chaff. I've had more than one idea that I thought, at the time, was red hot which in retrospect is truly awful and visa versa.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Many Choices*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. While I had hoped to finish drawing and begin cutting, I didn't really get that far. But that is OK. Sometimes things happen for good reasons and I believe that was one of those times.
> 
> I have been having trouble lately progressing with some of the new ideas that I have had lately. By the term 'trouble' I mean that I haven't moved ahead as quickly as I want to on them. This isn't because I don't have enough ideas, but rather seems to be quite the opposite - I have too many ideas and don't know which direction to proceed. I know it may appear to be a dumb problem to have, but when it comes time to actually putting the idea(s) on paper, it is definitely a stopper.
> 
> For many things, I know in my head what I want to do. I can almost actually picture things just how I want them. But the problem I am having is that sometimes there are several versions of the same project that I have and when the time comes to start to draw, I get stopped because I don't know which direction is best.
> 
> It is kind of like choosing ice cream. When you have only chocolate and vanilla, it is much easier to choose than when you have 35 flavours sitting in front of you. Too many choices can muddle things up and really slow things down.
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> I try to think of my customers and what they would like, but we all know that once you involve more than one person, there is never a consensus and it only tends to make things even more complicated. If I ask three people their opinions, I am pretty certain I will get three completely different answers as to which direction I should head. Then too I run the risk of offending those who's advice I choose to pass on. So I try not to do this.
> 
> In my many years of designing, I have learned that people will choose from any given number of choices you present. This is true not only with providing patterns to them, but also for those of you who are attending craft fairs and sales. Sometimes the more choices we give them, the more people are confused and I, myself have walked away from displays only due to the fact that there were too many choices and I couldn't make up my mind. There are definitely times when narrowing down the playing field can be beneficial, as it can make things much easier for the customer to decide.
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I just went ahead and started drawing. I pictured the first choice of design for the scroll saw customers in my head and began drawing it up. However, while I was doing so, I had an idea for a second type of design that is similar, but would appeal to my painting customers a bit more, and I began drawing that one too.
> 
> So now I have two drawings going at once, and while they are similar, they are also different. I needed to discipline myself to keep on these two and see them through the end before I begin another drawing and while it hasn't really been easy to do, I was laying in bed last night and I thought of another variation on one of the designs that would add greatly to its appeal. So I cheated a bit and am going to add it in today.
> 
> Both designs are just about ready to cut today. One of them is geared strictly toward woodworkers and the other one is going to have two versions, one for woodworkers and the other for painters. I have one more teeny tiny idea on the woodworking one too that I may or may not implement. But there I go again . . .
> 
> Do you see how easy it is to be all over the place? My head is spinning with designing thoughts and I even think of things while I am sleeping. I have lists of what I want to do and I will be fortunate if I get even one tenth of them done this year. (But isn't that exciting??)
> 
> I have had 'designer's block' in the past - where I feel lost and don't know what to do next - and it isn't fun. When I am in that state of mind, I sometimes feel as if nothing will come out right and I just don't have any spark that lights my fire as far as designing. But I must say, I am going through a stage right now when the fire is blazing and there are so many cool things I am thinking about, it is hard to keep up with them. What a wonderful place for a designer to be!
> 
> I will show a small sample of my design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is a cool Halloween piece. But yesterday as I drove from the post office, I noticed that there is a small hint of golden tint on the top leaves of the trees. Autumn is quickly upon us as is the Halloween season. There is an urgency to get these designs finished and out so that there is time for people to make them and enjoy them.
> 
> Time to really get to work!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


I know that you have many customers to serve. Providing a wide range of products is best for your and your company.

As for me, I love the candel trays and Keith's baskets. Also His "word" ornamnets have really stuck with me this year. I have also, spotted those little "initial" boxes as a possible furture project.

Just wanted to give you some perspective from this "very tired" scroller.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Many Choices*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. While I had hoped to finish drawing and begin cutting, I didn't really get that far. But that is OK. Sometimes things happen for good reasons and I believe that was one of those times.
> 
> I have been having trouble lately progressing with some of the new ideas that I have had lately. By the term 'trouble' I mean that I haven't moved ahead as quickly as I want to on them. This isn't because I don't have enough ideas, but rather seems to be quite the opposite - I have too many ideas and don't know which direction to proceed. I know it may appear to be a dumb problem to have, but when it comes time to actually putting the idea(s) on paper, it is definitely a stopper.
> 
> For many things, I know in my head what I want to do. I can almost actually picture things just how I want them. But the problem I am having is that sometimes there are several versions of the same project that I have and when the time comes to start to draw, I get stopped because I don't know which direction is best.
> 
> It is kind of like choosing ice cream. When you have only chocolate and vanilla, it is much easier to choose than when you have 35 flavours sitting in front of you. Too many choices can muddle things up and really slow things down.
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> I try to think of my customers and what they would like, but we all know that once you involve more than one person, there is never a consensus and it only tends to make things even more complicated. If I ask three people their opinions, I am pretty certain I will get three completely different answers as to which direction I should head. Then too I run the risk of offending those who's advice I choose to pass on. So I try not to do this.
> 
> In my many years of designing, I have learned that people will choose from any given number of choices you present. This is true not only with providing patterns to them, but also for those of you who are attending craft fairs and sales. Sometimes the more choices we give them, the more people are confused and I, myself have walked away from displays only due to the fact that there were too many choices and I couldn't make up my mind. There are definitely times when narrowing down the playing field can be beneficial, as it can make things much easier for the customer to decide.
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I just went ahead and started drawing. I pictured the first choice of design for the scroll saw customers in my head and began drawing it up. However, while I was doing so, I had an idea for a second type of design that is similar, but would appeal to my painting customers a bit more, and I began drawing that one too.
> 
> So now I have two drawings going at once, and while they are similar, they are also different. I needed to discipline myself to keep on these two and see them through the end before I begin another drawing and while it hasn't really been easy to do, I was laying in bed last night and I thought of another variation on one of the designs that would add greatly to its appeal. So I cheated a bit and am going to add it in today.
> 
> Both designs are just about ready to cut today. One of them is geared strictly toward woodworkers and the other one is going to have two versions, one for woodworkers and the other for painters. I have one more teeny tiny idea on the woodworking one too that I may or may not implement. But there I go again . . .
> 
> Do you see how easy it is to be all over the place? My head is spinning with designing thoughts and I even think of things while I am sleeping. I have lists of what I want to do and I will be fortunate if I get even one tenth of them done this year. (But isn't that exciting??)
> 
> I have had 'designer's block' in the past - where I feel lost and don't know what to do next - and it isn't fun. When I am in that state of mind, I sometimes feel as if nothing will come out right and I just don't have any spark that lights my fire as far as designing. But I must say, I am going through a stage right now when the fire is blazing and there are so many cool things I am thinking about, it is hard to keep up with them. What a wonderful place for a designer to be!
> 
> I will show a small sample of my design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is a cool Halloween piece. But yesterday as I drove from the post office, I noticed that there is a small hint of golden tint on the top leaves of the trees. Autumn is quickly upon us as is the Halloween season. There is an urgency to get these designs finished and out so that there is time for people to make them and enjoy them.
> 
> Time to really get to work!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Hi Sheila,
I like the title of this blog: "Too Many Choices" because it is the view of a designer's word who knows how to do it. I can see that curves lines have a never ending direction to form what a designer would dream for a viewer to cope with the season. (This time the Haloween)

Nowadays, all designs are geared to the user's choice… as they call it commercial or customer satisfaction. If it is for the hobbiest - more challenges, more difficult and sometimes the impossible; for buyers that they want only to own and enjoy… one choice - COST, and others may think of lasting time and quality. But for us who designs… it is always our originality and dreams.

Keep it up and Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Many Choices*
> 
> I had a good and productive day yesterday. While I had hoped to finish drawing and begin cutting, I didn't really get that far. But that is OK. Sometimes things happen for good reasons and I believe that was one of those times.
> 
> I have been having trouble lately progressing with some of the new ideas that I have had lately. By the term 'trouble' I mean that I haven't moved ahead as quickly as I want to on them. This isn't because I don't have enough ideas, but rather seems to be quite the opposite - I have too many ideas and don't know which direction to proceed. I know it may appear to be a dumb problem to have, but when it comes time to actually putting the idea(s) on paper, it is definitely a stopper.
> 
> For many things, I know in my head what I want to do. I can almost actually picture things just how I want them. But the problem I am having is that sometimes there are several versions of the same project that I have and when the time comes to start to draw, I get stopped because I don't know which direction is best.
> 
> It is kind of like choosing ice cream. When you have only chocolate and vanilla, it is much easier to choose than when you have 35 flavours sitting in front of you. Too many choices can muddle things up and really slow things down.
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> I try to think of my customers and what they would like, but we all know that once you involve more than one person, there is never a consensus and it only tends to make things even more complicated. If I ask three people their opinions, I am pretty certain I will get three completely different answers as to which direction I should head. Then too I run the risk of offending those who's advice I choose to pass on. So I try not to do this.
> 
> In my many years of designing, I have learned that people will choose from any given number of choices you present. This is true not only with providing patterns to them, but also for those of you who are attending craft fairs and sales. Sometimes the more choices we give them, the more people are confused and I, myself have walked away from displays only due to the fact that there were too many choices and I couldn't make up my mind. There are definitely times when narrowing down the playing field can be beneficial, as it can make things much easier for the customer to decide.
> 
> So with that thought in mind, I just went ahead and started drawing. I pictured the first choice of design for the scroll saw customers in my head and began drawing it up. However, while I was doing so, I had an idea for a second type of design that is similar, but would appeal to my painting customers a bit more, and I began drawing that one too.
> 
> So now I have two drawings going at once, and while they are similar, they are also different. I needed to discipline myself to keep on these two and see them through the end before I begin another drawing and while it hasn't really been easy to do, I was laying in bed last night and I thought of another variation on one of the designs that would add greatly to its appeal. So I cheated a bit and am going to add it in today.
> 
> Both designs are just about ready to cut today. One of them is geared strictly toward woodworkers and the other one is going to have two versions, one for woodworkers and the other for painters. I have one more teeny tiny idea on the woodworking one too that I may or may not implement. But there I go again . . .
> 
> Do you see how easy it is to be all over the place? My head is spinning with designing thoughts and I even think of things while I am sleeping. I have lists of what I want to do and I will be fortunate if I get even one tenth of them done this year. (But isn't that exciting??)
> 
> I have had 'designer's block' in the past - where I feel lost and don't know what to do next - and it isn't fun. When I am in that state of mind, I sometimes feel as if nothing will come out right and I just don't have any spark that lights my fire as far as designing. But I must say, I am going through a stage right now when the fire is blazing and there are so many cool things I am thinking about, it is hard to keep up with them. What a wonderful place for a designer to be!
> 
> I will show a small sample of my design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is a cool Halloween piece. But yesterday as I drove from the post office, I noticed that there is a small hint of golden tint on the top leaves of the trees. Autumn is quickly upon us as is the Halloween season. There is an urgency to get these designs finished and out so that there is time for people to make them and enjoy them.
> 
> Time to really get to work!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day!


Thanks all for your input. I do believe that there are some projects that will be made eventually and the ones that perhaps were not so great fade into the sunset. I try to keep as many listed as I can - especially my favorites. Sometimes though when there is a window of opportunity, I have too many thoughts and ideas to fit into the time frame that is available. I suppose that is when I get frustrated.

I sometimes do design from request, but I find that most of the time I like to design things that I like the best. I think that is one of the good things about having an arsenal of so many patterns. There is a good amount for my customers to choose from and it allows me the time to follow my heart a bit and make what I like.

Once I make the decision and just pick one thing and begin working on it, I usually get on a roll and things are OK. It is just that first step that seems to be the hardest.

Thanks again. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning Ahead Pays Off*

What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.

After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.

I then was able to head for the scroll saw.

It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.

I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.

So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.

So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:










The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!

But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!

All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.

Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)

I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.

These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.

I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


Those are super cool

Well worth a second attempt

It is great that you make everything that

you design, then you know it works.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


It's really the only way to be for my own peace of mind, Jamie. At least then I know everything will work right. These looked fine on paper, but we a bit weak when cutting them. Just best to see for myself.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


Hi Sheila, another great pattern! Don't know where you keep them in your head but if I had just half of the ideas floating around in my head, I would have one big headache!!
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


Yes, Rick! It's a busy place in there sometimes (my head!) LOL I like it that way though and it keeps me out of trouble (for the most part anyway!) 

Thanks for the nice comment. Look in tomorrow and you will see them 'done'.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


Those a scary kool. I really like that lettering


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


Sheila

I guess the three ghosts are brothers, however, it seems two brother have the same name of "O" lol


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


ive been busy for some time now, and kinda pop in to see what your doing, i see you got another nice size order, its always good to see your business going well…congrats…have a great weekend…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning Ahead Pays Off*
> 
> What a day yesterday turned out to be! I must have made the coffee just right (or maybe it was the pecan bars that I made the night before and had for breakfast!) because I feel like I really accomplished a lot.
> 
> After a morning trip to the dentist (which I don't like at all, but came out 'unscathed') and a stop at the gym, I had to stop at the store to pick up some things for my new projects. By the time I got home, it was almost noon and I thought that the day was going to be a wash. I still had some final tweaking on the drawings for the new projects and I got busy with that.
> 
> I then was able to head for the scroll saw.
> 
> It turns out that I am working on three versions of my projects right now, and that I will have three separate patterns from them. I kind of got things organized in my head as to what I am going to do though so other than thinking of clever names to differentiate them from each other, I am pretty much home free.
> 
> I got all three projects cut yesterday (YAY!) but it wasn't without making a boo boo (no pun intended!) On my first piece, I had some of the lines for the fancy scrolled lettering too close and the cutting didn't hold up. Of course, I was already through cutting it before I saw it wasn't going to work.
> 
> So it was back to the drawing board (literally) to move some lines around and make it workable. Once again, that is why I like to cut my own designs out. I often get generous offers from people willing to test cut for me, but I much prefer to do them myself, as I can correct things right as I go along.
> 
> So it was "Take 2" and on the second attempt, things came out quite nice. I have a picture of the first project here for you right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are made of a wonderful curly maple that I had and are about 6" tall. I already oiled these pieces and it really brought out the ripples in the wood grain. I love it because it looks like the ghosts are ripply and go perfectly with the design. I think they look pretty cool!
> 
> But they aren't finished yet. There is another little 'surprise that I am going to add on today that will make them look even nicer. You will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what that is going to be!
> 
> All the while I was cutting, Keith was sanding the over 500 ten in square pieces of plywood we were preparing for our next order. He had picked up the wood the previous day and we wanted to have it ready when the next order came in. We both finished just before dinner and cleaned up the place nicely.
> 
> Just after we were finished, as I was oiling the pieces shown here, I received an email order for two hundred more kits. There are a hundred of each the Christmas stockings and presents that I showed the other day. That makes us happy because it means they are selling well (AND we are prepared!)
> 
> I spent the evening printing out the patterns for the cutting, as well as beginning to print the patterns for the kits. Keith got the wood pieces necessary for this order glued for stack cutting so we are ready to go today. We are both going to spend much of the day cutting, and I am going to try to progress with my own designs when we are finished with that, in the evening.
> 
> These are exciting times for us. It is funny, but I don't feel overwhelmed in the least. The moral of the story here is that by thinking ahead and preparing for things, we are both ready to get this work done quickly and not be knocked off of our feet by it. Being organized helps us make the best use of our time and allows us to do more without being stressed about it. I can't tell you how happy I am that we worked ahead.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


I liked making the fancy lettering too Roger! I was a little worried it wouldn't be readable but it looks good here.  It is fun to cut the swirls and such!

Arlin - they are twins! 

Glad to hear you are buys Grizz. Hope you are feeling good!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One More Day*

Well, I know I said that I was going to have more pictures of the finished ghosts, but I kind of changed my mind on things and it is going to take me another day.

Yesterday was a really good and productive day. I certainly can't blame idleness for not having furthered my work on the pieces. I was just working in another direction and was on such a roll that I didn't want to stop. Both Keith and I put in a full day of preparing our wood for our latest order and we spent pretty much the entire day cutting.

While we had planned two full days of cutting on this job for both of us, things were going so well that we decided to keep going for a while longer and by the time dinner came along were were over 2/3 finished.

It was one of those days when things were going so well, I didn't want to stop and after I reached the half way point of my work, each piece I cut yesterday meant one less I needed to cut today. So I kept going.

By the time we were done, we had a nice sized pile of pieces in front of us and it should only take us a couple of additional hours today to finish. (Realistically, about half a day) While we still have to drill each piece and package up the kits, the noisy/messy part for the most part will be done and behind us. That is always a great feeling.

By the time we cleaned everything up and ate dinner, it was pretty late and not a good time for me to start something else. I will admit that I was really tired, although not in a bad way. I spent a bit of time on the computer catching up and then I treated myself to a couple of new computer games to help me unwind at night.

I suppose that is my one addiction here on the computer. I like to play some type of computer games. I don't really like the hard core type games that many get involved in, but I do like stuff like seek and find and puzzles and things like that. This past spring, Keith's mom introduced me to some fun games by a company called Playrix. They have lots of cool games of all kind and I find that they are a great way to relax at the end of the day. I don't get to play every night, but a couple of times a week or even for just a couple of minutes really helps me relax at the end of the day. I got this Platinum Pack which has a huge variety of types of games to choose from. They even had a special offer for an additional 50% off that price here. so I took the plunge and bought it.

I am not trying to sell games here, but I just wanted to share some fun ways to unwind if you are into that stuff. I figure that purchasing the games cost about what it would for two people to go out to dinner or to a movie and I haven't even gone through 1/4 of the games here once in the several months I have had them. They are nice because you can stop after five minutes or five hours - whatever your schedule permits - and everything is stored and picks up right where you left off. I certainly have gotten my money's worth out of them and I actually just purchased a couple of additional ones that weren't in the pack that they have on sale now.

It was about 8:30 or so when I finally settled down last night and it was my 'reward' to myself for a good productive day. One thing good about working like that all at once is that when we are done, we do a deep cleaning of the place and everything is really nice by the time we are finished.

So today I will finish up the cutting part of the job. I want to spend the later part of the day working on my ghosts and also the other project that I cut out on Thursday. I am excited to see how they will come out and from the responses I received yesterday, I think they will be nice projects.

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today. This is such a great time of year to start thinking of projects for the autumn season and hopefully it has cooled down a bit in your area to make your shop time pleasant. Have some fun!

Time for me to start my day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day*
> 
> Well, I know I said that I was going to have more pictures of the finished ghosts, but I kind of changed my mind on things and it is going to take me another day.
> 
> Yesterday was a really good and productive day. I certainly can't blame idleness for not having furthered my work on the pieces. I was just working in another direction and was on such a roll that I didn't want to stop. Both Keith and I put in a full day of preparing our wood for our latest order and we spent pretty much the entire day cutting.
> 
> While we had planned two full days of cutting on this job for both of us, things were going so well that we decided to keep going for a while longer and by the time dinner came along were were over 2/3 finished.
> 
> It was one of those days when things were going so well, I didn't want to stop and after I reached the half way point of my work, each piece I cut yesterday meant one less I needed to cut today. So I kept going.
> 
> By the time we were done, we had a nice sized pile of pieces in front of us and it should only take us a couple of additional hours today to finish. (Realistically, about half a day) While we still have to drill each piece and package up the kits, the noisy/messy part for the most part will be done and behind us. That is always a great feeling.
> 
> By the time we cleaned everything up and ate dinner, it was pretty late and not a good time for me to start something else. I will admit that I was really tired, although not in a bad way. I spent a bit of time on the computer catching up and then I treated myself to a couple of new computer games to help me unwind at night.
> 
> I suppose that is my one addiction here on the computer. I like to play some type of computer games. I don't really like the hard core type games that many get involved in, but I do like stuff like seek and find and puzzles and things like that. This past spring, Keith's mom introduced me to some fun games by a company called Playrix. They have lots of cool games of all kind and I find that they are a great way to relax at the end of the day. I don't get to play every night, but a couple of times a week or even for just a couple of minutes really helps me relax at the end of the day. I got this Platinum Pack which has a huge variety of types of games to choose from. They even had a special offer for an additional 50% off that price here. so I took the plunge and bought it.
> 
> I am not trying to sell games here, but I just wanted to share some fun ways to unwind if you are into that stuff. I figure that purchasing the games cost about what it would for two people to go out to dinner or to a movie and I haven't even gone through 1/4 of the games here once in the several months I have had them. They are nice because you can stop after five minutes or five hours - whatever your schedule permits - and everything is stored and picks up right where you left off. I certainly have gotten my money's worth out of them and I actually just purchased a couple of additional ones that weren't in the pack that they have on sale now.
> 
> It was about 8:30 or so when I finally settled down last night and it was my 'reward' to myself for a good productive day. One thing good about working like that all at once is that when we are done, we do a deep cleaning of the place and everything is really nice by the time we are finished.
> 
> So today I will finish up the cutting part of the job. I want to spend the later part of the day working on my ghosts and also the other project that I cut out on Thursday. I am excited to see how they will come out and from the responses I received yesterday, I think they will be nice projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today. This is such a great time of year to start thinking of projects for the autumn season and hopefully it has cooled down a bit in your area to make your shop time pleasant. Have some fun!
> 
> Time for me to start my day!


Sheila , both me and Silke say thank you for the laugh 
we got from the picture 

we take the bycicle downtown for foodsurplies for the weekend 
and a bag of Candy to share while we see a movie tonight

have a great weekend 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day*
> 
> Well, I know I said that I was going to have more pictures of the finished ghosts, but I kind of changed my mind on things and it is going to take me another day.
> 
> Yesterday was a really good and productive day. I certainly can't blame idleness for not having furthered my work on the pieces. I was just working in another direction and was on such a roll that I didn't want to stop. Both Keith and I put in a full day of preparing our wood for our latest order and we spent pretty much the entire day cutting.
> 
> While we had planned two full days of cutting on this job for both of us, things were going so well that we decided to keep going for a while longer and by the time dinner came along were were over 2/3 finished.
> 
> It was one of those days when things were going so well, I didn't want to stop and after I reached the half way point of my work, each piece I cut yesterday meant one less I needed to cut today. So I kept going.
> 
> By the time we were done, we had a nice sized pile of pieces in front of us and it should only take us a couple of additional hours today to finish. (Realistically, about half a day) While we still have to drill each piece and package up the kits, the noisy/messy part for the most part will be done and behind us. That is always a great feeling.
> 
> By the time we cleaned everything up and ate dinner, it was pretty late and not a good time for me to start something else. I will admit that I was really tired, although not in a bad way. I spent a bit of time on the computer catching up and then I treated myself to a couple of new computer games to help me unwind at night.
> 
> I suppose that is my one addiction here on the computer. I like to play some type of computer games. I don't really like the hard core type games that many get involved in, but I do like stuff like seek and find and puzzles and things like that. This past spring, Keith's mom introduced me to some fun games by a company called Playrix. They have lots of cool games of all kind and I find that they are a great way to relax at the end of the day. I don't get to play every night, but a couple of times a week or even for just a couple of minutes really helps me relax at the end of the day. I got this Platinum Pack which has a huge variety of types of games to choose from. They even had a special offer for an additional 50% off that price here. so I took the plunge and bought it.
> 
> I am not trying to sell games here, but I just wanted to share some fun ways to unwind if you are into that stuff. I figure that purchasing the games cost about what it would for two people to go out to dinner or to a movie and I haven't even gone through 1/4 of the games here once in the several months I have had them. They are nice because you can stop after five minutes or five hours - whatever your schedule permits - and everything is stored and picks up right where you left off. I certainly have gotten my money's worth out of them and I actually just purchased a couple of additional ones that weren't in the pack that they have on sale now.
> 
> It was about 8:30 or so when I finally settled down last night and it was my 'reward' to myself for a good productive day. One thing good about working like that all at once is that when we are done, we do a deep cleaning of the place and everything is really nice by the time we are finished.
> 
> So today I will finish up the cutting part of the job. I want to spend the later part of the day working on my ghosts and also the other project that I cut out on Thursday. I am excited to see how they will come out and from the responses I received yesterday, I think they will be nice projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today. This is such a great time of year to start thinking of projects for the autumn season and hopefully it has cooled down a bit in your area to make your shop time pleasant. Have some fun!
> 
> Time for me to start my day!


Hi Sheila,

I'm glad to hear another order has come your way. Being prepared sure as it's benefits, doesn't it.

I'm off to do the prep work of my own. While that used to mean working with wood, the ezee-feed business is all steel and aluminum. Not much fun. It's heavy and dirty, and it's real hard to glue together too. Beats starving though.

Have a great day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Day*
> 
> Well, I know I said that I was going to have more pictures of the finished ghosts, but I kind of changed my mind on things and it is going to take me another day.
> 
> Yesterday was a really good and productive day. I certainly can't blame idleness for not having furthered my work on the pieces. I was just working in another direction and was on such a roll that I didn't want to stop. Both Keith and I put in a full day of preparing our wood for our latest order and we spent pretty much the entire day cutting.
> 
> While we had planned two full days of cutting on this job for both of us, things were going so well that we decided to keep going for a while longer and by the time dinner came along were were over 2/3 finished.
> 
> It was one of those days when things were going so well, I didn't want to stop and after I reached the half way point of my work, each piece I cut yesterday meant one less I needed to cut today. So I kept going.
> 
> By the time we were done, we had a nice sized pile of pieces in front of us and it should only take us a couple of additional hours today to finish. (Realistically, about half a day) While we still have to drill each piece and package up the kits, the noisy/messy part for the most part will be done and behind us. That is always a great feeling.
> 
> By the time we cleaned everything up and ate dinner, it was pretty late and not a good time for me to start something else. I will admit that I was really tired, although not in a bad way. I spent a bit of time on the computer catching up and then I treated myself to a couple of new computer games to help me unwind at night.
> 
> I suppose that is my one addiction here on the computer. I like to play some type of computer games. I don't really like the hard core type games that many get involved in, but I do like stuff like seek and find and puzzles and things like that. This past spring, Keith's mom introduced me to some fun games by a company called Playrix. They have lots of cool games of all kind and I find that they are a great way to relax at the end of the day. I don't get to play every night, but a couple of times a week or even for just a couple of minutes really helps me relax at the end of the day. I got this Platinum Pack which has a huge variety of types of games to choose from. They even had a special offer for an additional 50% off that price here. so I took the plunge and bought it.
> 
> I am not trying to sell games here, but I just wanted to share some fun ways to unwind if you are into that stuff. I figure that purchasing the games cost about what it would for two people to go out to dinner or to a movie and I haven't even gone through 1/4 of the games here once in the several months I have had them. They are nice because you can stop after five minutes or five hours - whatever your schedule permits - and everything is stored and picks up right where you left off. I certainly have gotten my money's worth out of them and I actually just purchased a couple of additional ones that weren't in the pack that they have on sale now.
> 
> It was about 8:30 or so when I finally settled down last night and it was my 'reward' to myself for a good productive day. One thing good about working like that all at once is that when we are done, we do a deep cleaning of the place and everything is really nice by the time we are finished.
> 
> So today I will finish up the cutting part of the job. I want to spend the later part of the day working on my ghosts and also the other project that I cut out on Thursday. I am excited to see how they will come out and from the responses I received yesterday, I think they will be nice projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday today. This is such a great time of year to start thinking of projects for the autumn season and hopefully it has cooled down a bit in your area to make your shop time pleasant. Have some fun!
> 
> Time for me to start my day!


Dennis and Silke - I am glad I made you both smile today!  I thought it was cute, too! I hope you both enjoy your movie! It is great to spend some time together like that.

Lee - the prep work can be a pain but you are right - it is better than starving. Keith did the sanding on this batch, and now we have enough pieces for about 300-400 kits all sanded and ready to go next time. We are done cutting now and are in the home stretch. All the noisy/dirty stuff is done. So I will be able to work on my ghosts after all. 

I hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Ghosts Word Art*

I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.

I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.

In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:










I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.

This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.

I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.

These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!

Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.

I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.

I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ghosts Word Art*
> 
> I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.
> 
> I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.
> 
> This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.
> 
> I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.
> 
> These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!
> 
> Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.
> 
> I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


Sheila they are great

They look so good I would be

fair chuffed if I could make a set

half as good.

I would have them up all year.

Booooooooooooooo!

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ghosts Word Art*
> 
> I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.
> 
> I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.
> 
> This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.
> 
> I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.
> 
> These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!
> 
> Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.
> 
> I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


Thanks Jamie! I like them too! They were pretty simple I think. The hardest part was the lettering, I suppose, but with a little patience, it isn't too bad. They really shimmer nice too! I wish I could show that better in a picture. I will try to take the photos again later on with different lighting and see if that does any better. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ghosts Word Art*
> 
> I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.
> 
> I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.
> 
> This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.
> 
> I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.
> 
> These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!
> 
> Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.
> 
> I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


I think that the Shimmer gives them

the look.

I've a small Ripple Sycamore Shrine for a client

in California and I'm wondering if may

enhance it, you know git it that edge. 

jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ghosts Word Art*
> 
> I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.
> 
> I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.
> 
> This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.
> 
> I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.
> 
> These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!
> 
> Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.
> 
> I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


Oh yea. The chains are a gr8 addition.


----------



## Kookaburra

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ghosts Word Art*
> 
> I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.
> 
> I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.
> 
> This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.
> 
> I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.
> 
> These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!
> 
> Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.
> 
> I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


OK, ghosts are supposed to be scary - after all they are saying "boo" - but these are adorable beyond words. Halloween is one of my favorite holidays so these really caught my eye.

You tempt me into the world of scroll sawing!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ghosts Word Art*
> 
> I got much of what I intended to get done yesterday. It was good to feel so accomplished and it was also great to see my designs be completed and come to life.
> 
> I worked on two of the three new patterns, although I am only going to show the first one today. I'll save the others for subsequent entries.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the finished vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked how they came out. I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium to add a sheer hint of color to just the tops of the pieces. When I color pieces such as these, I like to leave the edged and backs the natural color of the wood, as it seems to give them a bit more depth.
> 
> This time I used a opalescent paint for the ghosts themselves. It gave them a little bit of a shimmer. In using the Staining and Antiquing Medium with this paint, it tinted the pieces just enough and still allowed the curly grain to show through, giving them a really cool, deep look. And just for a final touch, I top coated the ghosts only with the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some additional shimmer. I love the way this product looks. It is very finely ground glitter suspended in a clear base and it adds a very subtle sparkle. It is great for something like this where you want what is underneath to still show through without being overpowered by the glitter. As you can see, the grain is still predominant on the pieces. I know that you can't really see the sparkle here in the pictures, but in person it looks great.
> 
> I also thought the idea of using the chain would give these pieces a little extra. I used small silver eye pins and gently opened them just enough to accept the chain. I then purchased the silver chain in the jewelry supply department for about $4 per meter. I think it really adds a lot to the pieces.
> 
> These small extras are what make the difference and really bring this type of projects to a new level I think. Making these pieces in curly maple was easy and fun and I love how it came out. It really was quick to do too!
> 
> Today I will be working on the final of the three related designs. I also need to pack up my kits to go out the door tomorrow morning. That should fill my day pretty much.
> 
> I'll have pictures of the second design tomorrow. I think it came out OK too, and I can't wait to show it to you all.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today. Enjoy your Sunday.


They look great, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Project #2 Done! *

This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.

I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.










I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.

I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.

An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)

After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.

The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!

I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!

They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!










Spoooooooky!!! 

So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Project #2 Done! *
> 
> This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.
> 
> I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.
> 
> I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.
> 
> An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)
> 
> After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.
> 
> The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!
> 
> I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!
> 
> They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoooooooky!!!
> 
> So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


"Bazinga"... lol… ok, Sheldon. (luv the Big Bang Theory) All you need is a strobe, and you'd have a horror movie.. These look awesome, as always. With those shadows, they look downrite scary, and so very kool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Project #2 Done! *
> 
> This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.
> 
> I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.
> 
> I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.
> 
> An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)
> 
> After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.
> 
> The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!
> 
> I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!
> 
> They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoooooooky!!!
> 
> So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I love Sheldon! It looked like a "Bazinga" type thing! Glad you are horrified! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Project #2 Done! *
> 
> This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.
> 
> I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.
> 
> I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.
> 
> An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)
> 
> After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.
> 
> The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!
> 
> I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!
> 
> They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoooooooky!!!
> 
> So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Three cheers for Sheldon….I have many of thesame people skils he has, minus the genius intelligence, of course. Also, one of my favorite shows.

Great job, Sheila, they look great.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Project #2 Done! *
> 
> This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.
> 
> I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.
> 
> I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.
> 
> An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)
> 
> After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.
> 
> The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!
> 
> I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!
> 
> They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoooooooky!!!
> 
> So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks, Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Project #2 Done! *
> 
> This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.
> 
> I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.
> 
> I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.
> 
> An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)
> 
> After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.
> 
> The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!
> 
> I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!
> 
> They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoooooooky!!!
> 
> So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila,
The lettering you made has a variation from Old English. I like it very much during my high school days using the old pen speedball. It reminds me of my first earnings doing 250 pcs of high school diplomas lettering the names of my batch mates. Nice choice of fonts.

Lights and glitters come in hand. That makes it unique.
Have a nice day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Project #2 Done! *
> 
> This one is going to have to be quick. I had some things I needed to get done this morning and I am running a bit behind. Plus, with the handicap of Pancakes on my lap, it makes it hard to type fast.
> 
> I wanted to show the pictures of the second project of this group today. I really think it came out cool and I was pretty happy with the results. This one was the word "Boo!" spelled out in some Gothic type lettering along with two creepy pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these letters from 3/4" poplar. The wood type didn't matter in this one as much because the letters were going to be painted. I like working with poplar on this type of project because it is soft and easy to cut and would hold up to this size cutting. I like it better than pine because it is a bit less sappy and also the edges are much neater than the pine edges, which tend to fray and look raggedy when cut on the scroll saw. Poplar is plentiful in my area, so it is also pretty cheap.
> 
> I decided to paint the pieces completely in black and only put the color/finish on the faces of them. This was no small task, as the poplar absorbed the acrylic paint like a sponge and it was a challenge to get into some of the cut areas such as the features of the pumpkin faces. I solved this by using a stiffer paint brush - one used for fabric painting - and that helped a lot. I suppose that if you are going to use acrylic paint when painting these, you would need to designate a brush just for that, as it will probably be ruined for anything else.
> 
> An alternative to brush painting these is to use spray paint. I don't know how it would do with getting into the scrolled crevices though, and I didn't want any drip marks, so I opted with the acrylic brush method. Again - it is not difficult, but it just takes a bit of time (I know some of you aren't that patient!)
> 
> After the pieces were solid black, I used a deerfoot stippler to apply some orange paint to the front only of the pumpkins. I was kind of afraid to base coat the pumpkins all in black, because I knew the orange would have a bit of a time covering over it. However, I wanted the edges black so that it would look more like carved pumpkins, which they do.
> 
> The stippler allowed me to 'pounce' on the paint and only took a couple of coats for complete coverage. Another benefit of using that brush was that the orange paint didn't get over the edges onto the sides at all - even on the intricate teeth. That is a great "new" discovery that I will have to share with my customers. I learn something new every day!
> 
> I then applied a couple of good coats of DecoArt Craft Twinkles on the faces of all the pieces. Unlike the Glamour Dust Glitter Paint that I used yesterday on the ghosts, which give a soft shimmer, these Craft Twinkles give an all out chunky sparkle! (Bazinga!) Just the look I wanted for these pieces!
> 
> They look really amazing. I put them on the top of the stove and when I had my candle on, they looked positively electric! Look at the great shadow behind them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoooooooky!!!
> 
> So that's it for today! On to project #3 of the group! The wholesale order is ready to go out the door so I had an amazingly productive weekend! I can't wait to get to work on my next project today!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi, Bert!

I love hand lettering and calligraphy. I learned how to write in calligraphic hand when I was in my early 20's. The hand I used most was Old English. When I made my mohair teddy bears, each one had a nice tag included which stated the bear's name, date it was 'born' and material information. I used beautiful parchment paper for the tags and they really added a lovely touch.

Letting can be very artful I believe. I also love to scroll letters. The fancier the better. I truly enjoy re-drawing lettering so that it is able to be scrolled.

I am glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*If First You Don't Succeed*

Lately, I have so much that I want to get done and it seems like I have little time to do things. I have a list of ideas a mile long and during the time it takes to check off one thing, there are probably two or three more that I have added to the bottom of it.

Yesterday I worked on the third set of stand-up ghost word pieces. I had hopes of finishing them up yesterday. But in the process of getting things done, I went ahead too quickly and ruined the paint on one of them and had to remove it and start over. I wasn't very happy with myself.

I suppose during these types of projects, it would be a good thing to work on more than one thing at a time. Especially when I am painting things and need to leave things alone for a period of time to dry properly before the next step.

What had happened was I used the same crackle finish that I had used on the snowmen. This time it was for the ghosts and pumpkins. While this may be considered a 'no-brainer' as to which colors to choose, I did put a bit of thought into them. I wanted the pieces to be similar enough to look like a 'set' but I also wanted to differentiate the pumpkin pieces from the ghosts to give them a bit of interest. I needed to think ahead and consider which colors I would be using for shading, etc. so that they would look nice when finished.

The ghosts were the easier of the two to figure out. I knew I wanted an off-white color instead of a stark white. A rule of thumb for anything I paint is that I try my best not to use pure black or pure white for base coats, as it leaves no room for shading or highlighting. By this I mean if I used pure white for the ghosts, there would be no brighter color that I could choose to show highlights on the piece if I wished. By base coating the pieces a couple of shades darker, I would be able to give it much more depth and dimension. I chose a nice soft color called Buttermilk and for the undercoating, instead of using pure black (which I was going to use for the pumpkins) I used a dark grey called Graphite.

Below are the results:










I thought that it looked pretty good. A little 'old' from the yellowish tint in the paint, as ghosts should be.

The pumpkins were much more work and figuring. Since I have the full set of Decoart Americana acrylic paints, there were many oranges to choose from. There were yellow-oranges, red-oranges, and orange-oranges. The transparency on each of them varied too, which was quite important with what I was doing. Because I was using the crackle finish, the undercoating was pure black, as I wanted as much contrast between the undercoating and the orange as possible. In applying the top coat (the orange) over the crackle layer, I only had one shot for full coverage. Otherwise the black would show through and look muddy and dull. As a result, I experimented with no less than six different oranges before I tried one that I really liked. It was a bit on the reddish-orange side, but very attractive nonetheless and I liked the full coverage over the black base. Below is the results for that:










So now I was excited. I base coated and crackled all the pieces that I needed to, and I was ready to proceed with detail. That is when I goofed up.

I thought that it would be nice to apply a pearlescent finish on the ghosts again. You know me and my sparkle. So I took the Metallic Pearl Glaze and began brushing it over one of the ghosts.

But you know what happened?

It covered all the beautiful cracks up! Boy was I sad!

I immediately went to the sink and tried to use a damp paper towel to wipe off the glaze, and I began pulling the crackle paint off in the process. Since I had only completed that layer under an hour ago, and it was fairly thick, there was no way that it was cured enough to withstand the wiping. It resulted in quite a mess, with the crackle layer rolling off in chunks.

I knew that I had no choice but to remove it all and try again. After much wiping and allowing the piece to dry, I was able to sand it down to the base and start over.

Surprisingly, things came out OK the second time around. I wasn't sure if I would need to re-cut the piece or if I would be able to salvage it. But with some time (_and patience!) I had it looking like the other two and things were back on track.

By now it was dinner time.

I planned to finish up after dinner, but I was getting tired and I didn't really want to risk moving ahead until the pieces were thoroughly dry. So I did the most difficult thing of all - I left them alone.

By the time I got settled, it was already nearly 8pm anyway. Not really the time to do finishing work on a project when I still need to think.

We put on a movie and I began to play on the computer and do some drawing. The last thing I needed was to start another project, but I had an idea and I just wanted to get started on it so I wouldn't forget it. Before the movie was over, I was pretty much finished with my drawing. The design is simple, but I think it will be cute. It felt good to salvage something out of the day. Here is a peek at some of the line work:










My Halloween and fall obsession is really getting to me. There are so many wonderful decorating ideas that I have for these seasons that I probably could spend all year doing nothing but. I have promised myself to stop here until the next site update is finished, which will probably be sometime around the weekend. I have several pattern packet instructions to write prior to that, including these three (now four) new designs that I have been working on these past couple of days.

I had better get busy . . .

I am happy to be in such a good place with these. I also need to do some other things for the new wholesaler which will have a good possibility of opening a new direction for our designs. I know once I get started in that direction, that things will start rolling there. So many good things!

With that said, I am off now. I want to get an early start and hopefully accomplish a great deal today (without going backwards first!)

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed*
> 
> Lately, I have so much that I want to get done and it seems like I have little time to do things. I have a list of ideas a mile long and during the time it takes to check off one thing, there are probably two or three more that I have added to the bottom of it.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the third set of stand-up ghost word pieces. I had hopes of finishing them up yesterday. But in the process of getting things done, I went ahead too quickly and ruined the paint on one of them and had to remove it and start over. I wasn't very happy with myself.
> 
> I suppose during these types of projects, it would be a good thing to work on more than one thing at a time. Especially when I am painting things and need to leave things alone for a period of time to dry properly before the next step.
> 
> What had happened was I used the same crackle finish that I had used on the snowmen. This time it was for the ghosts and pumpkins. While this may be considered a 'no-brainer' as to which colors to choose, I did put a bit of thought into them. I wanted the pieces to be similar enough to look like a 'set' but I also wanted to differentiate the pumpkin pieces from the ghosts to give them a bit of interest. I needed to think ahead and consider which colors I would be using for shading, etc. so that they would look nice when finished.
> 
> The ghosts were the easier of the two to figure out. I knew I wanted an off-white color instead of a stark white. A rule of thumb for anything I paint is that I try my best not to use pure black or pure white for base coats, as it leaves no room for shading or highlighting. By this I mean if I used pure white for the ghosts, there would be no brighter color that I could choose to show highlights on the piece if I wished. By base coating the pieces a couple of shades darker, I would be able to give it much more depth and dimension. I chose a nice soft color called Buttermilk and for the undercoating, instead of using pure black (which I was going to use for the pumpkins) I used a dark grey called Graphite.
> 
> Below are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that it looked pretty good. A little 'old' from the yellowish tint in the paint, as ghosts should be.
> 
> The pumpkins were much more work and figuring. Since I have the full set of Decoart Americana acrylic paints, there were many oranges to choose from. There were yellow-oranges, red-oranges, and orange-oranges. The transparency on each of them varied too, which was quite important with what I was doing. Because I was using the crackle finish, the undercoating was pure black, as I wanted as much contrast between the undercoating and the orange as possible. In applying the top coat (the orange) over the crackle layer, I only had one shot for full coverage. Otherwise the black would show through and look muddy and dull. As a result, I experimented with no less than six different oranges before I tried one that I really liked. It was a bit on the reddish-orange side, but very attractive nonetheless and I liked the full coverage over the black base. Below is the results for that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I was excited. I base coated and crackled all the pieces that I needed to, and I was ready to proceed with detail. That is when I goofed up.
> 
> I thought that it would be nice to apply a pearlescent finish on the ghosts again. You know me and my sparkle. So I took the Metallic Pearl Glaze and began brushing it over one of the ghosts.
> 
> But you know what happened?
> 
> It covered all the beautiful cracks up! Boy was I sad!
> 
> I immediately went to the sink and tried to use a damp paper towel to wipe off the glaze, and I began pulling the crackle paint off in the process. Since I had only completed that layer under an hour ago, and it was fairly thick, there was no way that it was cured enough to withstand the wiping. It resulted in quite a mess, with the crackle layer rolling off in chunks.
> 
> I knew that I had no choice but to remove it all and try again. After much wiping and allowing the piece to dry, I was able to sand it down to the base and start over.
> 
> Surprisingly, things came out OK the second time around. I wasn't sure if I would need to re-cut the piece or if I would be able to salvage it. But with some time (_and patience!) I had it looking like the other two and things were back on track.
> 
> By now it was dinner time.
> 
> I planned to finish up after dinner, but I was getting tired and I didn't really want to risk moving ahead until the pieces were thoroughly dry. So I did the most difficult thing of all - I left them alone.
> 
> By the time I got settled, it was already nearly 8pm anyway. Not really the time to do finishing work on a project when I still need to think.
> 
> We put on a movie and I began to play on the computer and do some drawing. The last thing I needed was to start another project, but I had an idea and I just wanted to get started on it so I wouldn't forget it. Before the movie was over, I was pretty much finished with my drawing. The design is simple, but I think it will be cute. It felt good to salvage something out of the day. Here is a peek at some of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Halloween and fall obsession is really getting to me. There are so many wonderful decorating ideas that I have for these seasons that I probably could spend all year doing nothing but. I have promised myself to stop here until the next site update is finished, which will probably be sometime around the weekend. I have several pattern packet instructions to write prior to that, including these three (now four) new designs that I have been working on these past couple of days.
> 
> I had better get busy . . .
> 
> I am happy to be in such a good place with these. I also need to do some other things for the new wholesaler which will have a good possibility of opening a new direction for our designs. I know once I get started in that direction, that things will start rolling there. So many good things!
> 
> With that said, I am off now. I want to get an early start and hopefully accomplish a great deal today (without going backwards first!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Ok, how'd ya git pics o my brain at work/??? lol


----------



## scrollgirl

*Betrayed*

I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.

Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.

Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.

Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.

The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:










But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.

While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.

They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.










Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!

I am angry and disgusted beyond words.

I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!

Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)

This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.

All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?

What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.

We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.

It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.

Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


I'm sorry to hear that you're going through this rough patch with the supplier.
I often encourage people, when possible, to contact and purchase from original designers instead of suppliers. You are not the first designer I know of who has had their patterns butchered. I think the worst case I've heard of was one designer's patterns were downsized so much (a clock was cut down in size to fit a 25 page pattern onto ten pages) that it would have been absoutely impossible to cut, even with the smallest blade available. Luckily, I knew the designer, made him aware of this, and he sent me (via email in PDF form) the original patterns.
It is absolutely disgusting what they are doing to designers these days. I personally don't understand it. Without the designers, these same companies would be out of business. 
Several of my favorite designers have just about completely disappeared off the map. I wonder how much of that happens to be because of similar problems. 
The bad thing is, some people don't even realize there's a problem if they've never dealt with this kind of situation. The circumstances you describe, such as not being able to cut patterns because of small size, is something that only a scroller could completely understand. So if you get a pattern that has this scenerio, and I have, the first thing you do is either give up or call the company. The company then blames the designer. They say, and I quote, "we just sell the patterns, we don't design them." So then, some people, if they don't know better, blame the designer and avoid any other patterns from that designer.

I wish I had some wise advice for you, but I don't. I will primise that if I hear of anyone having issue with your patterns, I will be sure to make them aware of the situation and make sure they know how to contact you so you can handle it. 
I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. I pray it works out for you.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


I can only imagine how horrible you must feel. They have broken the contract. They have damaged your image. 
I'm not sure what you do about the issue, legal action would be extremely costly.

On a broader, note, however, perhaps this is a turning point in your business that is pushing you into another direction - something bigger than what you are doing now (not necessarily bigger in time but bigger in personal rewards). Perhaps a year from now you will be saying, "thank goodness that happened-look at where we are now!"

I think I'm seeing a pattern in your last few business issues. I think I'm seeing that the businesses need you and rely on you. But do you need them? Is there a way that you can remove the middle guy and still grow your business?


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


I do not know the supplier or do I care. I do see your patterns listed in some places. As far as I am concerned I will purchase directly from you as long as I can. I know the time and effort you pur into your work. I feel that you have a real case here but not sure what you would do about it. Anyway stay strong and brave. I know you must have a large following behind you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Thank you both for your words of support William and Debbie. It feels better just to know that people understand what we are feeling right now. (I am trying not to be a 'girl' and cry about it, but I have had a lump in my throat and I feel like someone punched me in the tummy!)

William hit it right on the head. This is a reflection of US and OUR WORK. People here on the internet may know we are better than that, but all those people who buy the paper patterns from the company and don't visit the internet don't. Many of our customers are older and don't like computers at all. This hurts our reputation incredibly.

Debbie - you are correct in that the legal action would be costly. Someone else suggested a class action suit if we could bank other designers together who are in our position but frankly, there are few left and I am sure that many of them don't have the quality of our patterns to begin with. I am not trying to say that with a big head, but I have seen many other patterns and we always try to make ours 'the best.'

On the positive side, I WAS thinking along those lines of this happening for a reason. We have some things in the works, and perhaps it is time to change direction. You all know I am a firm believer in 'fate' and also faith in going from this point on instead of fighting to keep something that may be detrimental 'as is.' Perhaps it is just time for us to move on into other avenues.

I will certainly keep you all posted as to the outcome of this. I have already received a great deal of positive notes, feedback and responses both personally and on my other pages where my blog is posted. It is good to know that people do care and we do have support. With that knowledge, it is easier to get up and fight for what is right.

Sheila

And thank you too Jerrell! Your post came in as I was writing this. It is people like you that make our 'work' so nice.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Good morning Sheila,
I just received the catalog from that supplier and I mentioned to Kathie that it should be called the Sheila Designs catalog!!! That was one place where I started to get your patterns way back when I was just getting started but when I found your contact information on one of them I immediately started ordering from you AND will continue to order from you! I agree with Ms Debbie, the cosmos is pushing you and Keith in a better direction for your business!
Rick


----------



## MyChipCarving

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Hi Sheila,
Sorry to hear of this low-life supplier and what they have done to you and your patterns. If I were you I'd cut all ties with this wholesaler as fast as possible and never look back. There's not enough time and energy worth spending on folks who work this way. Your integrity and uprightness will shine through as you move forward in your business without this wholesaler. Be encouraged, you've just weeded out a worthless distributor!


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Sheila,
I want to encourage you to consider in all seriousness selling all your work on your own website.
It's not as scary as it may seem and it will solve most of your problems with the middleman.
My wife is a knitting/crochet pattern designer. I do all the graphic design for her printed patterns and we print them ourselves. We never sell to a catalog middleman because, as retailers ourselves, we know how much money is being ripped out of the process by people with no talent for designing.
You will find, if you decide to be your own distributor, that you will make more money, have a better relationship with those who buy your designs and have the ultimate control over your own business.
No more "punch in the tummy" feelings!
Don


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


It certainly seems that trust and business (at least with this company) do not go together. I am saddened to hear this has happened to such a good friend, Sheila. As far as business advice is concerned I do not feel qualified to give any other than to listen to what those who have replied here, who are more experienced than I. My gut reaction would be to cut this company out of any further dealings (drop them) and seek any legal redress available. You've made it through hard times before and I believe you can again. Don't give up.


----------



## NedB

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Sheila, 
onward and upward, no advice, but tons of support from central NY.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


There are things that will pass by due to time. Time heals. Your qualities will never be affected by this. I view it on positive side. Your corrections mentioned like definitely 1/8" to use but not that 1/8 to 1/4 is the greatest example of instilling to distributor that they had gone too far. If they would realize that such a change will not lead the customer to rely on them then they will to go on your original web (mentioned by Rick above as example), I think that your next move is to prepare for the clients' demands now that it will be directly ordered to you. What a blessing! The only way that you need to do is to let those clients of them know what are the errors that this distributor have done. There must be a way that you will be known by their clients. 
Be energetic and hope the best counter on this event.


----------



## scrollingmom

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


My support is with you as well. If you need anything from me just say so.


----------



## MNedman

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Shelia, I strongly believe in fate and Faith, and I'm with Debbie. This is clearly a sign for you to embrace a change in direction and pursue an alternative. You already in your heart know what that is. Have the courage to do what is right, and I'm sure you will be rewarded beyond your wildest dreams. We all have your back!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Sorry to hear about this type of unethical business practice. Of course there are limits as to how far you might want to pursue this, and there is a lot of sound advice in the previous comments.
Personally, I would be interested in finding out whether or not any of the publishers such as Fox Chapel might be interested in doing a comment in their editorial section regarding this type of supplier. I know that I would want to know the name of the offending company, simply so that I can make sure that I NEVER do any business with them, and I would be quite active in passing that information along to every woodworker that I know.
Stick to the high road, and put your efforts into your web site.
Keep smilin'.

p.s. You might want to get the head of this "offending company" to have a look at this blog, then suggest that they think about the long term consequences? Just a thought.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


I wish to thank you all again for your advice and kind wishes. It means so much not only to myself, but also to Keith. We had a hard day yesterday, and we were both overwhelmed by the amount of notes, emails and support that came our way through the various places where I post this blog. I am trying to catch up answering everyone, but last night I was just too tired to do so. I wound up retiring at 8:30, as I was just spent.

But all of your thoughts were read and considered (and very much appreciated!) It is good to know that I have so many of you all over the world that I am able to call "friends." Your advice and experiences have been a great help to us in deciding what to do, and we have come up with some options. Hopefully they will prove to be viable and positive for us.

Thanks again to you all. I will continue to keep things updated.

Sheila


----------



## StuffMadeFromWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Just a quick note. I am long on woodworking, but new to LJs. Also, just thinking about giving some scrolling a try. Just got the catalog I think you are talking about. I think instead, I will order right from the source. I do need to find a supplier for some of the accessories. What is your best suggestion?

Stay strong. Russ


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Which accessories are you looking for, Russ? I know that the Wooden Teddy Bear is a very reputable company that I have been working with for years. They are family owned and the service and prices are fair.

Another company that is great is Sloan's Woodshop. They are also owned by a very wonderful couple who give great service, are knowledgeable and price things fairly. Between these two you should be able to find most of the supplies you need.

If you need anything more specific, just let me know and I will hunt it down for you.

Thanks so much, Sheila


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Sheila. I knew from the title that I was not going to like what you wrote in this entry. No advice, just best wishes. Oooooh , that burns me up!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


You have every right to be upset. Hope things will work out for you. Keep it on the up-side


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Sheila,

I can certainly understand how you must feel. I'm not certain how attorneys in Canada work, but many attorneys here will give free consultation to see if you have a good legal case. You might be able to recover monetary damages as well as legal fees. Just a thought.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Thanks again to you all. L/W - you hit it on the head - "might". We are still deciding what to do based on their response to our proposal. In any case, something will be done and it won't continue. On the positive side, I didn't realize how big of a reach I have here with my blog. I do publish it here on LJ's, on my site, on my Facebook pages and also on Google+. In addition to that, I have lots of support from the forums that I contribute to regularly. Steve Good has a large forum with several thousands of subscribers who are ALL scrollers. That's a pretty targeted audience. I have received so many letters of support from these people and others and I am confident that they will get the word out (Not to mention my magazine that I have contributed to for over fifteen years!) It surprised me even how many people 'know' me.

I have not lost hope. It will be interesting to see how it will all play out.

Sheila


----------



## haydon6566

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


I must admit that I have not purchased any of your patterns. I have however, seen many of them online and in this forum. It is reprehensible that some merchandizers seem determined to suck every last cent out of the customer and put the blame on suppliers. It seems to me that resellers in general are bottom feeders. I hope you resolve this in an agreeable fashion>


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Thank you very much. I do feel that things worked out for the best. Ultimately, we parted ways. It caused Keith and I to work harder to market ourselves and our work and we are actually doing much better independent of that company.

Sometimes the hardest paths we walk lead us to the best places. 

I think it worked that way in this instance.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows

scrollgirl said:


> *Betrayed*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I am truly feeling ill because of some things that are happening with my business. Those of you who read on a daily basis, know that I typically don't gripe and moan about things, as I usually try to look at the bright side of things and focus on that. But some times it is difficult to find the bright side in a situation and there is nothing but darkness.
> 
> Yesterday I found out some extremely troubling news regarding one of my wholesalers. A friend of mine decided to order some of my patterns from them 'just to see' what the patterns looked like. I had discussed in previous blogs that this particular wholesaler had tried several times to strip all of my information from the patterns that they were distributing. We had gone through the rounds about leaving contact information so that customers who purchased the patterns through them could still contact me with questions or concerns regarding the patterns. While "company A" wanted to strip all of the information, as they felt we were competing with them, we had told them if that were the case, we would not have them sell for us. As a result, they promised (in an email that I still have) that nothing would be changed in the nature of the pattern and that our contact information would remain on the pattern.
> 
> Recently, things have come to my attention that made me believe that this was perhaps being violated. Just to be sure, I had my friend order some of my patterns from them. He received them yesterday and scanned them in and sent them to me. What I saw made me sick.
> 
> Not only was there NO contact information for me on them (they did have that I designed it, but only my name) but they also changed the instructions completely. Much of the instructions were removed, and other parts were changed as far as thickness of wood, etc., making the project something that I had not intended.
> 
> The pattern was the Victorian Birdcage ornament pattern, that I had shown here on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the pattern my friend was sent, the plaque was completely different.
> 
> While I had stated in the instructions that this pattern required 1/8" wood, they had in it to use 1/8" to 1/4". I couldn't imagine how ugly and clunky these would be with that thickness of wood. They also left the blade size at a 2/0 blade, which would have extreme difficulty cutting the straight lines on 1/4" stock, making the pattern hard to do.
> 
> They had asked me if I would allow them to include a pattern that I offered free on my site at the time as a limited 'bonus' pattern, and I agreed to do this, thinking it would be good business and nice for the customers. The pattern was the companion plaque which used one of the cages as an overlay piece. One could choose any of the eight original cages and hopefully, after purchasing the plaque would also want to purchase the set of 8 ornaments. This was, I thought, good marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the plaque downsized - making ALL the pieces extremely difficult to cut successfully - but they also decided instead of making it a self-framing plaque, that you were to put a plywood back board on instead, having to glue it to the frame itself. You can see by the picture that the decorative holes around the frame would leave you with either seeing the backboard through the holes or very little to hold on to. This to me made the piece cheap and crappy. Not to mention that now the original sized bird cages wouldn't even FIT into it!!
> 
> I am angry and disgusted beyond words.
> 
> I have been working with this supplier for over 15 years. They just had a catalog come out which is about a third of our designs, and knowing that they have butchered our patterns like this makes me livid. On top of all the cutting back (the plaque pattern was originally FIVE pages and they have it cut to ONE!) they are charging TWO DOLLARS more for the pattern than I am - and paying me at a percentage of my own retail price!
> 
> Now I don't care what they charge - they can charge the moon if they want. I agreed to a percent of my own retail. That isn't the point. My thoughts are with the CUSTOMER who pays so much for this piece of crap with my name on it! (And they have several hundred of my patterns!)
> 
> This was a substantial part of our income. But since they are printing my patterns "in house" I have no confidence that anything they are doing is on the up and up. They out and out lied to me when they said they would not change anything and that they would include our contact information and I don't know how I could trust them with anything more.
> 
> All of this work that Keith and I do every day for what? So that they could lie to us and butcher our products and cheapen them while charging customers more?
> 
> What bothers me most is how people who are getting these patterns are viewing us as a company. With the quality they are getting for the price they are paying, they must think very little of us. And there is NO WAY for them to tell us if they don't have internet! I am quite upset about this.
> 
> We are just getting on our feet as a company, and we are just getting our head above water. I don't know if we can even afford to pursue this legally, but we need to do something. Beside the revenue and customers we already lost, we are saddened about the future income from this source, as we are just now beginning to survive on our work.
> 
> It really is bad, and I am very discouraged. There are only so many times you can climb out of a hole. No wonder there are so few designers left.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today. I finished my latest project and wanted to show you all that. Perhaps another time.


Hi Sheila Landry (scrollgirl),

This is "Mom" 
I just met you what, about a couple of months ago or so? Sometime before Christmas! I am NEW to this Forum and I believe that this is my first post to it. Wow Sheila, I know that this is an older thread, but still….wow, how terrible for you that you had to go thru this. I surely hope things are better now. You do such High End Work, and its terrible the Mischief that Some play on the hard work of others. I wish you the Very Best Year EVER In 2016!! I am a Video Content Creator and I had the pleasure of meeting you on YouTube!! I later talked to you on your Web Site about Colored Pencils. That might spark your memory of me. Anyway, I have just bought some colored pencils right be Christmas and I hope to try it out sometime. If I do any work with them, I will for sure do a Video to Share about it. Right now I have a few other things I am filming for projects. But ya, you have inspired me Greatly!! I actually will pop over on your site here soon as I am interested in buying the #815 Bird Houses from you!! I have some SINGING BIRDS that I found…ha ha…when you walk by these birds, they start singing. I thought about making your bird houses and where you have the birds, Instead of making the scroll saw birds, I would just attach my Singing Birds to the houses. They would look really great on the wall and have so much character with those singing birds I bought. Ok, I wish you well and I will pop over to your shop ASAP and purchase from you 

Shelly Cole~Know What Mom Knows
http://www.youtube.com/c/KnowWhatMomKnows


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding the Right Path*

Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.

As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.

As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.

Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.

With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.

One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.

Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.

Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.

In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.

Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.

We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.

We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.

What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.

This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.

So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.

I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.

When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.

We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.

Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.

I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.

"As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau










Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


"One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails."

do you not think that yesterday's blog was an important story/moment/challenge to share with others? Running a business isn't all rosy and "good luck" - there are unexpected challenges; there are situations that are out of our control; there are moments when we feel like we have hit a brick wall, and yes want to cry (no need to apologize for that); and there are times when you feel like an underdog … 
"but" as you showed us, even in those times, you keep your head up the best that you can; you try to stay focused on your goals, your beliefs, and your business; and you seek the advice of wise others.

Personally I think yesterday's blog was excellent. Not only was it informative for business people, reminding us to cross our "t's" and dot our "i's" when making a business arrangement, but it also was a demonstration of how not to respond with anger and retaliation.

Bravo to the two of you !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


I'm glad you feel better going forward this morning. I don't think you have any reason nonewhatsoever though to feel bad about putting your feelings out there or for pursuing a better resolution. It takes a huge heart to try and look at everything in a postive way. However, even the purest of hearts can only take so much at times before they have to let it go. If they do not, it will do nothing but hurt them in the long run. Sometimes a person just has to speak up, even if it's only to get it off their chest to lift the burden. 
I agree that a lawsuit wouldn't be feasible. Even if you have a case, it would probably cost you more than you'd have ever lost in sales. 
It is sad that scrolling is considered a niche market. This fact of life is often a pain in the rear for me. I think I've mentioned before how hard it is to obtain the supplies that I use on a regular basis. I have to think ahead on supplies or I'll run out of stuff, because I have to recieve most everything through the mail. So that part of scrolling is a hinderance to the scroller as well as designers. With that in mind, I wish certain companies would recognize the fact and work harder at keeping a more personal relationship between designers and scrollers. This is what has made me follow your blog faithfully. While I have had many personal discussions with many different designers, you are the only one I've known who's put themselves out there as publicly as you have. I have a lot of respect for that. 
I hope this works out for you. I saw it suggested by several people that you drop the suppliers and simply sell your patterns yourself. While I think this would be a wonderful solution, I also know that it would be a hard one. The one advantage of working with the suppliers is also the biggest drawback. The suppliers have the reach to put the patterns before more people that would be financially feasible for you to do yourself. To not have your patterns in major catalogs would mean you doing a lot more online networking, since it would be cost prohibitive to put out the volume of paper mailing as the suppliers, and I know you already have to spent a great deal of time online as it is.

I thought of you and Keith yesterday, wondering about any advice or recommendations I might be able to make to be of assistance. The only thing I came up with might open you up to even more problems in light of the relationship problems you've had with this supplier. That suggestion is more suppliers. I know of a few catalogs I've seen your work in. there are many more well respected ones though that I have not. Have you considered contacting other publications? There are many more than what I've seen you in that I could give you a list of, just in case you haven't thought of some of them, such as Wildwood Designs, Woodcraft plans, etc. Some of these are not as niche as you are currently in, but they do sell a lot of scrolling patterns. I say this because maybe you could branch out into markets where you might not otherwise be seen in except for their three or four pages devoted to scrolling that some of these have. I get several catalogs a month that are more general woodworking, but do have scrolling sections. 
Anyway, that's just a thought. Usually if you offer a penny for my thoughts, you come away expecting change from your penny. 
I hope all this works out for the best for you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


It is good to hear that from you Debbie. I know in my heart that talking about this was necessary if I am to continue to write as honestly as I can about my business. But after what happened a couple of weeks ago with the other wholesaler fighting us on our kit prices, perhaps I felt like I was whining a bit too much! That event (although that is more toward the painting kit aspect of the business) is still fresh in our minds. No wonder we feel tired! We are getting it from all sides! 

Perhaps too that is why it hit me so hard. Everyone wants a chuck of us until nothing is left. Like I said - that is why there are so few designers left.

I am glad you feel that what I spoke of was important. I don't want to damn a particular company or start a lynch mob or boycott of them, but they need to know that they have to be accountable for their actions. And I am NOT afraid to share my experiences with them. All they need to do is treat us fairly and I will be the first to sing their praises.

Not "reacting" is the smartest advice I can offer. I do admit, when I got on the phone with them, I lost my temper. I needed to hand the phone to Keith and he finished the conversation. I thought I was in control, but when they began trying to justify their actions by saying "well, it was a free pattern anyway!" I lost it.

Anyway, we move on from here. Perhaps this needed to happen.

William - I greatly appreciate your advice and I think you are on the same page as we are. We are (and have been) working with a new supplier who has a great reputation for honesty and reliability and so far has show us great integrity and respect in working with us and our designs. We are very excited about this and I think it is a wonderful opportunity to expand our products into new markets without further taxing our own time. It is all good.

Thanks again for being here for us. We appreciate all of your friendships and are glad that we have you as friends.

 Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


I feel there are time when we (I) must vent. I did one the other day on Facebook and after two days I took it off. My rant was over. From this outsiders view, you had a reason to say something. Now most of us are aware of this issue IF it ever pops up for us. Anyway, I am sure the inside feels better - now back to business.

And you now know that you have a vast ARMY behind you if you ever need this information.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


You stated that you don't want to start a boycott of any particular company. I understand and respect that. I also know that you are talking about one of two companies. Actually, these two companies have such similar catalogs that I have often wondered if they are the same company. That being said, I haven't named them for the same reason you haven't, I would rather people form their own opinions instead of relying on my opinions. 
Yes, I ramble as usual, but I do have a point.
If I am correct that it is one of these two companies, I have a different problem with the same companies. I have actually sort of done my own boycotting of these two companies long before you brought these events to light yesterday. The reason I bring this up is because you need to be aware that businesses that do not care about the ethics of their business on the recieving or provision side of their business will eventually shoot themselves in the foot without you calling for a boycott. Call it karma or whatever, but that is the way it usually works.

In the matter of these two companies I refer to, they have violated one of my pet peeves. I have ordered several patterns from them in the past. Now I get a new catalog from them almost monthly, althought the catalog is date labeled as if it only comes out a few times a year. Now I have began to get little notes stuck in the catalogs (small to be called catalogs honestly, but you know what I'm talking about) that "warn" me that I will stop recieving their catalogs if I don't order "today". 
This is one of those marketing strategies that always gets my goat. I order patterns as my needs or finances allow. Threatening me with not sending more catalogs is not a threat to me. Actually, I'd prefer to get the catalog a couple of times a year, since I save catalogs for future reference anyway. So them sending it monthly is costing them money unnecessarily anyway. That is their fault, not mine. 
Also, most of the patterns they have are available elsewhere. So if I have a choice between ordering from a different source, or from the one who is basically threatening me, I'd go with the other source every time. 
To me, this is simply bad business practices. If they would take about three or four keystrokes on their computers, they might even realize that I usually only order patterns once in a blue moon these days. When I do though, I order sometimes a very large amount of patterns at one time. I will sell a larger piece and take a couple hundred dollars out of it and stock up on patterns to keep me busy for a long time. Actually, I have a ton pf patterns now that I've ordered and haven't touched yet. I will order things I hope to build in the future just in case I'm not able to find the pattern at a later date. Therefore, I order enough to make it worth their cost to send me two or three catalogs a year. The once a month thing isn't necessary, for them or me.

Anyway, I just thought you might like to be aware of this little bit of information. 
On a sidenote, the patterns I would have normally have ordered from these companies if not for their business practices, I have now started getting mostly from two other companies. 
Cherry Tree toys sounds like a company for toy patterns, but in their catalog, they have so much more. I think I've even seen items in there similar to what you design. It might be a supplier you would be interested in.
Meisel is another one I've began ordering from.
Also, I don't know if designers are able to get anything new put on their site, but Berry Basket has really become a favorite of mine simply because the patterns are available instantly for download. Also, Berry Basket I think would be a great place to showcase work such as yours.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


integrity-another good reason for your post!

It is a reminder that we need to act with integrity and it also reminds us that if we hold others accountable for their actions and "demand" integrity (by not dealing with those without it) then we will raise the bar of our society and honour and integrity will expand.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


William - I certainly understand your gripe with the magazines. I have had times when I subscribed to one and within a month or so, already began getting 'renewal' notices. It was so frustrating because you could never tell when the REAL renewal was. You could sometimes read the 'code' above your name and address, but that wasn't always the case. Usually I too cancelled my subscriptions. It just wasn't worth it.

Debbie - I try to act and react in a businesslike manner. Even when I am not being treated with respect. I would rather just walk away than stoop to the antagonists' level. I don't want to do or say something that I will not be proud of in a day or two. I don't believe there is any shame in walking away.

I honestly believe that "we reap what we sow" and that in some way or form, justice will prevail. It may not come from me directly, but once I am through with things, that is no longer my concern. I will heal and recover from this much more quickly without vengeance in my heart, and if I focus on the many positive things ahead of me.

People will discover who the offending party is, and I do believe (one day) they will suffer because of their actions towards others.

Sheila


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


Glad you're feeling better, also good to have the kitty picture back in the blog. We are all cheering for you, Sheila.


----------



## SteveMI

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


Sheila - There are many good sayings and stories about unexpected change making you better in the long term and I have found it true many times in my life. As was suggested, this may be a good time to evaluate all your alternatives. The business world isn't anyway the same as 15 years ago. You obviously have talent and initiative, which put together will serve you well in any different direction you choose.

Also, scrolling is as "niche" as it used to be. Fine Woodworking has had a number of feature articles on use of the scroll saw. Marquetry with the scroll saw is being incorporated into woodwork now.

Steve.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


Nuttin wrong wit a lil ventin.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


Just down the road, we'll all be getting (directly from you) the *Sheila Landry's Original Scrollsaw Patterns* catalog . . .

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding the Right Path*
> 
> Normally, I am not one for drama. In fact, when I read about others' arguments and fights being aired online I tend to turn the other way. I don't like to instigate turmoil. In fact, I much prefer look at the good side of things and trying to find positive things in the world to focus on. It just seems far more productive to me.
> 
> As I look at the number of posts that I have written here on my blog (over 800 now) I am proud because I know that the vast majority of them are positive in nature. I try hard to stay away from politics, religion and other topics that are catalysts for arguments and negative comments and being judgmental of each other. I grew up on the south side of Chicago in the city. During the late sixties/early seventies there was much racial tension, as there was throughout the country. While I was too young to understand what was really happening, in my area there were ongoing protests and walk-outs because of the issue of busing the black students to our white neighborhood school. There were many days when the schools were closed and I remember large protests at the nearby high school. My friends and I were there in the crowd, as the school was only two city blocks away from my house, but we didn't really know why. I remember thinking that I couldn't grasp the reason that there was all of this fighting just because someone was born with darker skin than another. It made no sense to me.
> 
> As I grew up, these memories stuck with me. When I got out into the world and went to attend a state university, I saw the diversity of people and learned to respect it. I was no longer in my isolated neighborhood where everyone attended the same church and thought the same politically. I was in the real world, where people from many different backgrounds came together to live and function every day. This concept was further displayed as I left university and began my first real job at a large downtown Chicago bank. I learned it was just how the world was.
> 
> Because of this, I feel that I have learned to look at and judge people without considering race, religion or political beliefs. Each of us is an individual and we should be looked upon and judged by our own actions and how we treat those around us. Regardless of whatever stereotype we may fit in. That is how I look at others and I hope that others regard me in the same way.
> 
> With that said, I do want to apologize for the drama of my post yesterday. While I feel that what I said was true, I realize that it was very emotional and perhaps a bit too much so for this forum.
> 
> One of the main purposes that I write here everyday is to help others who are perhaps thinking of running their own business see all that it entails. I think that learning from each other is something that can be vary valuable to us, and my goal in writing here is to share my experiences so that others can perhaps avoid some of the pitfalls that I encounter during my daily life. That means not only sharing the good experiences, but also the bad.
> 
> Yesterday was exhausting. As I sit here today looking back, I remember vividly why I don't like conflict and try to avoid it at all costs. It sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Our day was spent talking to trusted friends, reading advice and sorting through our next steps in this situation. The response from you, my friends, was overwhelming. I can't tell you all how much Keith and I appreciate the many, many messages, notes, calls and support that we received in this matter. I haven't been able to personally respond to everyone, but I want it noted that we appreciate so much how so many of you took time to support us. Thank you all.
> 
> In the end, we believe that we have come to some viable solutions that will benefit all involved. We sent our proposal to the company yesterday and we are awaiting their response. We don't know what will come of things, but we do feel peace in our hearts that we are doing the best thing for our own company and that what we proposed would be fair to all involved.
> 
> Many of you suggested lawsuits. While we believe that without a doubt we have a case for infringement, we are at this point choosing not to pursue that direction. The cost both financially and in time would be very high for us, and proving actual damages would be extremely difficult. We just don't feel that it would be prudent at this time.
> 
> We are in a 'niche' area and unlike general woodworking, there is a much smaller audience for scroll sawing patterns. Another consideration is that many of the people that do scroll saw are of an older age bracket, and while many older people embrace computers and online communication, there is a much larger percentage of scrollers who do not. Reaching them in other ways would be difficult for us to do, especially considering the time and expense it would involve to advertise to non-online customers. This is where the wholesalers have the advantage over us.
> 
> We realize that they need us too. A very healthy percent of their product line is ours. If we were to withdraw and end our relationship with them, it would certainly be detrimental to them. We would not be the only ones hurt if this were to occur.
> 
> What we decided to do, that would be best for us, is to negotiate clear and concise terms as far as distribution of our patterns. Yes, this should have been done in the beginning, but fifteen years ago as a new designer, I was just happy to have a company their size even consider my designs. I was willing to take any terms they offered. As time went on, there was never an urgent reason to do this. We both were making some money and there seemed to be no need. But now we see how there is a need, and in order for things to continue, rules must be set and adhered to.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I write this blog every day! I hope that by sharing my experiences and issues with you all, it will save some of you from going through the same things that I have had to go through. Again - I apologize for the turmoil of yesterday, but I felt it was necessary to share it with you all as a part of owning your own business. This could happen to anyone in business, no matter what business you are in.
> 
> So we go on from here. A new day is beginning. I went to bed early last night because I had just had enough of the day and wanted it to be over. That in itself was a sad indication of my state of mind, as I typically embrace each hour of the day with enthusiasm, and wish for more. Nothing creative was accomplished yesterday, which reinforced my reason for avoiding conflicts if I can. We did hash out our proposal and that took most of the day and all of our energy, so in that way it was a productive day. But as far as creativity goes, we came up empty.
> 
> I am strong though. Stronger than I thought I was. A year or so ago, this would have sunk me to the ground. While I will not be happy if we have to walk away from things, I know in my heart it won't be the end of me. We have worked hard and long over the past couple of years to make this business successful and we will be able to survive despite the outcome of these negotiations. We may be wounded for a bit, but we will heal and it will make us stronger.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I felt much better. Today is a new day and a fresh start.
> 
> We have some new ventures on the horizon, and I will be talking about them in future posts. My focus will go to them, and not to the past or looking back at what I 'should have' done. As long as I am on the right path now and moving in the right direction, I have hope that we have a bright future. And that is the path I choose right now.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. There was a brief moment yesterday when I wanted to cry (yes! I am such a girl!) but I began reading all of your encouraging and supportive notes and I knew that we weren't alone in this. I realized what a silly thing it would be to cry about it. The best way to deal with the things I didn't like was to change them. And we are well on our way to doing that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Thank you again for your friendship.
> 
> "As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives." - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Art Print - Â© Axel Lauerer


L/W - we DO have a catalog and sell ALL of our designs on our site. Perhaps I just have to talk about that more so that people are aware of that. We have a beautiful (free), full color, downloadable catalog HERE at the site. You can download it immediately. If you want a hard copy of it shipped, we only charge shipping, but it will ship free with any order. ALL of our patterns are in full color and many of them have step by step photographs. They all fit on a standard 8.5" x 11" paper so that the customer can print them as needed and not have to run to the copy place to print. If they order patterns to be sent online, they get them almost immediately and don't pay any shipping. Most of our customers do that. In addition, many of our patterns are $1 to $2 cheaper than what this wholesaler is selling them for. That isn't our doing - it is theirs. We give them our retail price and they push the price up a couple of dollars before they reach their catalog or website (and that is while they are butchering them!) They sell our patterns with abridged instructions (any coloring or staining instructions are stripped) and they are all in black and white. Of the two patterns that I randomly checked, this was done to both. The one pattern, they completely eliminated four pages of staining instructions and photos. So the customer who paid more, actually got only half the instructions. They have over 400 of our patterns, so I am sure that these aren't isolated cases.

In any case, I will do my best to get the word out that if someone likes our work to BUY FROM US! We will give the best customer service possible and they will get the full pattern packets, not these hacked ones!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Next Project Finished*

I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.

For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.

But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.

I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.

The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.

The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.

I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.

Here is a picture of the finished set:










I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.

I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.

I just never run out of things to do!

It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.

Have fun and be happy!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


Good morning Sheila,
We just love these new word pieces! We have had real good luck at the shows with just plain word scroll art but with the extras that you add, we are sure we won't be able to keep them in stock! Have a real good weekend.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


It will be trick or treat before long. I like the way these ghastly ghosts n jack-o-lanterns came out. The chains were a gr8 addition. Keep on keepin on Sheila.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


Those look great, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


I am glad you all like them! Thanks so much! 

Sheila


----------



## SteveMI

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


I went to your website Sheila and there was nothing I could find about "Who is Sheila???"

From reading a bunch of your blogs on LJ most people on this site know a bit about you. You need to get a tab or something on the main page to detail a bit of your biography; years doing this, contributing editor… Heck, you don't even have the LJ picture of you on the site.

My point is that someone just coming across your site has no idea if they are buying from the actual real Sheila or some group of people who thought the name was cool. A personal connection with the customers might help, you have a great persona on LJ and should try to work that in a bit more on the website.

Steve.
BTW - Great stuff on your site!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


HI Shelia, If it were me, which it isn't, I would give a proper pattern and instructions to people who contact you about those butchered publications!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


I have already been doing that and trying to get the word out to people who may have these patterns. I have been replacing them with the full copies and telling others to get the word out so I can rectify it. The problem is that many of the customers are not on the computer, and they will never know that what they received isn't what I had created. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


Hi, Steve:
I just wanted to mention that I do have an "about me" section on the site. It is on the "News and Happenings" page and there is a section on the bottom that gives a little history about me (AND I have my picture there too!). I probably need to up date it though. The link to that page is here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/news

However, since you didn't see it right off, we are thinking we should have more prominent links to it on either the side bar or the top of the page. It isn't always easy putting links such as that. Our site is on a template and sometimes it doesn't cooperate in the way that we want it to. We try to keep the pages as uncluttered as possible, while still showcasing our 400+ products. That can be a challenge.

Thank you very much for pointing this out to me. We are planning an update in the next couple of days, as I mentioned above, and we will certainly address this issue.

We are glad you like our site. 

Sheila


----------



## SteveMI

scrollgirl said:


> *Next Project Finished*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. I did accomplish a lot, both physically and also I got a lot of thoughts in order regarding the ongoing issues that I am dealing with. Again, both Keith and I truly appreciate the support over the last couple of days, and many of you have asked how you could help. The more I hear from people, the deeper I see the problem is seated and I realize that it has been going on much longer than I care to admit. That is very troubling, but it is also water under the bridge and I realize that the only thing that I can do is move forward from here.
> 
> For those that want to help, I only ask that you get the word out that this is happening. If you know of someone that has purchased patterns with my name on them that is of poor quality, please forward my contact information to them so that I can rectify it. Since I have brought this to light, I have heard from several customers and I am more than happy to help them out. I am ashamed of the quality of patterns that they have received with my name on it, and I want to fix it. One customer told me they called the company and were told "we don't design them, we only sell them". Nice.
> 
> But let's move on from there today. We are working to rectify things as soon as possible and in the mean time, I have been working on new things in which I wish to focus.
> 
> I finished up the third version of the Ghosts and "Boo" letters. I even got the packet written. This final version is geared for the painters, as only the silhouettes of the pieces need to be cut on the scroll saw. I am considering making kits for this project also, but I need to find out how much shipping the pieces would cost and I don't know if the customer would tolerate the charges. I am going to take the pieces down to the post office later on today and see what we can come up with as far as that goes.
> 
> The pieces need to be at least 1/2" thick, which would push them from a letter size into a small packet category. This is true even if they were put into a standard padded envelope. I wish we had flat rate envelopes as they do in the states, but here in Canada, I think the cheapest flat rate envelope is a smaller, half-page size for about $18. That certainly won't do. The small packet size will probably cost around $13 to ship, and would only accommodate one set of pieces. I was thinking that the price of the pieces needs to be about $15 in itself, making the total price for the kit approximately $30 with shipping. I just think that is too high.
> 
> The other option that I have is to cut the pieces from 1/8" or 1/4" stock and making some kind of reliable stand system for them. The stands would need to be disassembled so that they would lay flat in a padded envelope and the envelope would be able to qualify within the guidelines of a regular document. Again, when I visit the post office today, I will get these exact dimensions so I can see if it will be possible to mail things like that.
> 
> I hate to have to design around shipping like this, but I think the cost is so high that it has to be a consideration. I want to have these kits available because many, many painters don't have access to any woodworkers and I think especially with projects such as these, the fact that they are dimensional figures are part of their charm. I will see what I can work out so that I can get it to the customers as cheaply as possible.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cool. The pieces are all 'crackled' and I did add a layer of the iridescent ultra fine glitter paint on them to give them a subtle shimmer. There is minimal shading involved and it is a great beginner project. I am happy with it.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing pattern packets. We have hopes of doing a new site update soon and I have lots of new things for the site that need final packets. I have more ideas, but I have some other things to do to and I am working on some new avenues and audiences for our designs and I want to spend some time there too.
> 
> I just never run out of things to do!
> 
> It is the end of the week for most of you. Autumn is certainly in the air here and I hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend. It is a good time to take advantage of the nice weather while you can and it is an even better time to start thinking about all those projects you are going to be making this fall for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> Have fun and be happy!


Sheila - Very nice bio, just need to get it more prominent or easy to find. I could really made the personal connection with people who get to your site.

Steve.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Thoughts*

It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.

I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.

Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.

What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.

I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.

But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.

Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.

These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.

How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.

I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.

I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.

So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.

Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.

Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble! 










These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!

Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


Wishing you & Keith a gr8 weekend


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


I think, as I posted, "we have got your back". I have not run into this issue. I started out with the FREE pattern site (thanks Steve Good) but then found you and a few others. I choose to purchase where I choose for several reasons. CUSTOMER SERVICE is number one. I spend the last 35 years, before retiring, in retail preaching CUSTOMER SERVICE. Most retail companies would not listen saying it cost too much. What does it cost to loose a customer, or have bad PR. I know that this is a fine line for you. To be sure an income stream but, also, your product and reputation. Can't really give you a direction to go but only to say, "we have got your back".


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


for what little I can do, I also "have your back"...it is a real "pain" to deal with this mess, but be assured that the people who really count (scrollers) know what a fine job you and Keith do…..I am assured of a fine quality product from you and I know I will not have to "re~do" anything I purchase from you…I have only purchased one pattern from you, but it was correct,on time,cost effective ( I have bought lots from your competitors before I heard of you and Keith) ...what else can I say ??.. Y'all do excellent work !!...and be assured I am considering buying plenty more from you !! So in my humble opinion "Put it behind you and go forth !!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


Thanks again to all of you! It does mean a lot to us. I want to reiterate what I said on my blog comments on the site. I do think distributors have a good place in this business - as long as they are ethical and respectful of the designer's rights. The Wooden Teddy, among others that I have worked with, have proven to be decent and honest people who help the industry as a whole, and do help designers by creating beautiful presentations of their patterns to those who may not otherwise see them (many scrollers do no like computers, remember!) Print mailings and ads are more costly than most designers can handle. I am sure my fellow designers here can attest to that. We count on the bigger companies to play an important role in the selling process and help the industry grow. Not all of them are greedy and unethical, and many of them do respect the designers and their position. We are not planning to eliminate working with distributors, as it would not be prudent to our business. We are just being more cautious and choosing those pattern suppliers who have a good reputation among the industry for their respect for designers as well as their customer service and ethics.

We are, as you suggest - moving forward! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


I havn´t read about your isues this week Sheila but I can say your six a clock is covered 
from the other side of the atlantic maybee not literely but I can asure you then mentaly 
I had a talk with a few of the sloyd teachers on the island and we talked little about what 
kind of projects wuold give the children a feeling of succes in sloyd so they know they can 
and give them confidence enoff to try new projects 
I said to them remmembering how frustrated some of my freinds in the primaryschool was 
when they had to use the framesaw and a plane so even though I knew they don´t have scrollsaws 
but also knew they have both coping and fretsaws at each woodworking bench 
I said to them why they don´t started out with some scrollwork that wuold be easy enoff for them 
and at the same time they wuold learn eye to hand cordination , drawing ,boring ,sanding and finishing
and benefit from geting a little older before they have to tackle framesaws 
the same evening I send them a few links to those I knew made patterns 
I don´t know if they ever give you an ordre but they sure know your site by now  
as well as L J … so they can´t complain over missing inspiration … lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


Well, that was kind of you Dennis! Even though we are an ocean apart, I feel much support and friendship from your side of the Atlantic.

As far as the scroll saw projects are - I think it is an excellent choice for beginning someone on the wonderful path of woodworking! As you mentioned, it will help develop many skills using minimal tools and hopefully inspire others to catch the 'woodworking bug' and want to look into other aspects of woodworking.

I truly appreciate you referring our site to your colleagues as an example. I hope they look in on the class I have here too on Lumberjocks so that they can get a good grasp of how much fun it can be. Thanks again, Dennis! You will have to keep me posted on what comes of it!

((hugs)) to dear Silke too! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


Why would they do it? Greed and to keep customers from contacting you directly and buying directly in the future. They cannot compete with your customer service and they know it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Thoughts*
> 
> It's a busy day ahead. The things that occurred this past week have really slowed me down production-wise and I need to focus back on the tasks at hand and get ready for another site update.
> 
> I have been side tracked again as you can imagine by some of the issues of the past days, and while I don't want to dwell on these negative things, they do require my attention in order to rectify them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Many have asked me to name the offending company, and I don't feel the liberty to do that at this time. I am trying to be as fair as I can, and as people are coming to me with information on plans that they have purchased, they are figuring it out. I have received several emails where people have stated that scrollers are a close-knit group, and that is certainly true. That is one of the reasons that I enjoy the scrolling branch of woodworking so much. I find all woodworking in general to be a close knit family and besides a couple of bad instances, they are very much willing to help each other and do what they can to advance their craft - and look out for each other. If I have come to any conclusion at all in the past week, it is that you all certainly do 'have my back.' Both Keith and I thank you so much for that, as we do honestly spend most of our days trying to create good patterns for everyone to enjoy and to perpetuate the craft in general.
> 
> What I am having trouble understanding is why this was done in the first place. If I put aside the anger and try to look at it in a logical or businesslike way, I am finding it difficult to see the advantage of selling these pared down patterns and how it could help things. And in some cases at a higher cost. Not just because we had our items on sale, but higher than our typical retail prices. And for less pattern.
> 
> I like to have sales on my site and sell things at a discount for a limited time. We had a good sale in July and had one of our best months ever. Sales are a good thing for both the customers and for the sellers, as they encourage the consumer to try products that they may have otherwise passed up. By cutting prices for a short time, it is a good shot in the arm for the hosting company, as well as gives the customer a chance to either stock up or to try a product that they otherwise may not have tried. Our sales are not meant to undercut our distributors, only to offer our patterns to our customers at a better deal for a short time. To me, when distributors take our patterns and mark them up immediately from our retail price, they are they ones that are causing us to undercut them without our knowledge. So our own sales are a moot point as far as I am concerned.
> 
> But sales can't last forever. At least not for me. Keith and I are doing this as a living, and we need the income we make on our designs to support us or we can't continue. It is simple economics. We try to keep our prices reasonable, and for the type of patterns we sell - full instructions and many with step-by-step photos, etc. - we think we give a pretty good deal. Color printing is costly, but we have found answers to that issue and we are able to make quality, color copies without having to charge a lot extra to our customers. Our instructions may be "too detailed" for someone who has been doing woodworking and scrolling and painting for years, but my own personal philosophy has been to err on the side of the newcomer. I want just about anyone who wants to try one of my patterns to have the opportunity to complete the project successfully. There are times when I don't have what the customer is looking for and I refer them to a fellow designer (Yes - a competitor!) People are surprised at this, but I feel that if I can help them find what they want, even if I don't have it, then perhaps the next time I do have a design that they like, they will come back and buy it from me. That way our industry will grow and it is good for all involved. Many times in my instructions I refer customers to perhaps a video I made or an article that is available for free on our site, or other sites because I want them to learn and feel comfortable and happy when creating the project.
> 
> Those who have questions and have come to know me, know that I do my best to help. If I don't have the answers for them, I refer them to someone who does (this is where the community comes into play again!) We have the ability on our site to 'automate' the downloads of people's orders. We choose at this time not to do it. Sometimes people may have to wait an hour or so if I am at the store or gym for me to send their patterns this way, but I do type a little note of thank you to each and every order that is sent, offering assistance if it is needed. On the busy days this keeps me at the computer much of the time, and I realize that one day it may not be possible to do this, but I will continue to do this as long as I can because I want someone who purchases a pattern from us to know that good customer services comes with it. It is part of the deal.
> 
> These pared down patterns (I am trying not use the term "butchered") don't offer customers that chance. I have heard many times of customers who had questions about the designs and called the company, only to get vague answers from their staff - many who have never cut a project in their life - or the quote that I mentioned yesterday. I can only imagine how that would leave a bitter taste in their mouth - not from the company, who washed their hands of any designing responsibility, but for me, who is listed as the designer. I find it funny (odd funny) that my name was left, yet no contact information whatsoever. It is as if they wanted to keep my name there so they could pass the buck for the poor quality of their patterns to me and no other reason. Certainly they didn't want to give me 'credit' for the designs, just use me as the scapegoat.
> 
> How is this to make the hobby grow, I wonder? If I were new to scrolling and had one of my patterns in this format, I would be very discouraged and in if I had any trouble at all, I would probably give up. I am sure that many have. While selling these cheapened copies may work for a while, in the long term they can't be good for the industry as a whole. As I stated above, they probably contribute to its demise.
> 
> I did want to mention that not all distributors are like this. I am looking into some new sources to distribute my patterns and I am very encouraged at the prospect. The company I am working with has long been established and has an excellent reputation among customers, designers and in the woodworking industry in general. Reputation is an important thing that needs to be considered. Just like on Ebay when good or bad ratings from former customers, word of mouth reputation should weigh on the reputability of a certain company or organization. This new company that I am working with has been in business for many years and so far as I have been working with them, have put everything in writing and on the table as to what I am to expect from them and they from I. The major issues and many minor ones are all listed so that there is no 'guessing' and no games. This is the best way to do things, no matter what business you are in. It not only protects you legally, but it also gives you the confidence that both parties are thinking in the same direction and that everything is on the up and up.
> 
> I don't want people to think that all distributors are bad. I have several good distributors for my patterns that are honest and do a good job at getting my products to many who I am not able to reach. After all, I am only one person (two with Keith! - but still!) As our company grows, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything (marketing, web site, customer service, designing) We need to choose what we will do and relinquish to trusted others some parts of the business as we become larger. There are trustworthy companies that offer a variety of patterns from many designers and are honest and fair. Shopping from them is good, as it saves on shipping costs of going to several different companies if you are looking for a great variety of designs. While I certainly want people to come to me directly, I realize that having these other outlets is both helpful to our company in expanding our customer base, as well as helping the industry as a whole. It can all work well if we all work together.
> 
> So those are my thoughts today on it. This is only my point of view. I never said I was a great business person, and perhaps my thoughts are not thinking in the lines of how a business would be the most prosperous. But that is OK. If that is what it takes to be a successful business, I think I will have to figure something else out.
> 
> Once again we both want to express our appreciation and thanks for your support. I had seriously considered throwing in the towel, but after seeing the massive support we are receiving from our customers, friends and business colleagues, I realize that it would not be the answer. There are better days ahead and I look forward to them very much.
> 
> Besides . . . these kitties need their kibble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my kitties in a rare photo where they are all together. They are Coco, Pancakes in the middle and Richard in the back. What do they have to do with this post? Nothing other then they are cute!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work! Have a wonderful Saturday!


I would expect that is the reason TS. I keep hearing from them about how they are 'saving trees' by condensing patterns this way, but they are charging enough to more than cover an extra sheet or two of paper. I don't understand it. Yet they keep telling us that they are 'bringing our patterns up to their standard.' Lovely.

Their customer service is another story. I suppose in court it would be called 'hearsay', but why would people make it up? This whole situation is horrible. We depended on them as they do on us. They let us down tremendously. I am NOT trying to play a victim here. We did nothing wrong. Everything they asked of us, we complied. They are the indignant ones though, saying we are trying to mar their reputation. Yet it is our reputation that is suffering most, I feel. They don't see how we are being damaged from this and want "proof." This is no win for all involved, I am afraid.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some New Options*

I forgot to mention that I had some good news the other day. I had talked about the new ghost and pumpkins stand up figure vignette and how I was thinking of offering the wood pieces as a kit for the painters that don't have access to a woodworker or cutting.

Below is a picture of the set that I am referring to:










This set is cut from 3/4" poplar and there are five pieces that make up the set. However, the other similar sets that I have, such as the snowmen:










The snowmen pieces were cut from 1/2" wood, and they are certainly thick enough to stand properly. I feel that if I were to make the kits for the ghosts and pumpkins 1/2" thick, the project as a whole would not suffer in the least.

The other day I mentioned that my main concern with offering these kits was the shipping costs. Unlike shipping ornament kits that are made of 1/8" plywood, which can be easily shipped in a padded envelope, these stand up figures exceed the thickness limit of basic shipping costs and push these pieces up into another category. Of course when that happens, the cost also increases dramatically to ship.

You can imagine that purchasing these pieces for say about $12 a set and then having to pay $12 to $15 additional shipping would be pretty discouraging. While the set is cute and nice, I don't think that the blank pieces would be worth almost $30 to anyone. It just wasn't feasible.

I currently offer the snowmen pieces as an 1/8" kit only for this reason. And while they are nice as refrigerator magnets or ornaments to be hung in a wreath, on a mantle or in a tree, I somehow think that the "Boo" ghosts lose something in the translation from stand up pieces to flat ornaments. They really are meant to be something that stands on their own.

I have explored the idea of making stand for the pieces. The skating pond set that I designed last year had clay stands:










I had made longer tabs on the bottom of their feet and had the customer mold clay stands around them as part of the project:










While this worked fine for that, I don't think that it will look good with these types of pieces, as there is something really nice about the thickness and chunkiness of the wood that gives the project substance and makes it look nicer.

So I brought the actual pieces down to the post office to see my options, and for a change, I was pleasantly surprised.

If I could fit the pieces in a padded envelope, it would definitely bump the package up into another category, however the increase in cost was much less that I had imagined. While I would have to pay a couple dollars more than if I mailed just the paper pattern itself, it was not as expensive as I had thought and it would definitely be within reason to be able to work. That was great news.

I believe that I will indeed be able to try these pieces out for sale as kits, without having to double the price of the kit to make up for the shipping costs.

I am sure that customers understand that I don't (nor do I try) to make any money on shipping. Even with shipping paper patterns, there are some cases when I actually lose a little money when actual shipping exceeds the range of charges that my site is set at. In those cases, I tend to let it ride, as it is usually not the case and it balances out from when perhaps actual shipping costs a bit less than anticipated. I just don't want to offer these kits knowing that I am losing money each time one is ordered. I wouldn't be able to stay in business that way.

So hopefully we can go from here and create some new kits to accompany the new painting patterns. While I may not sell a huge amount of them, I like to have them available for those customers that don't have access to people who cut wood for them. I think it is a nice service to offer, and will add to our site.

With that said, I have only one more pattern to complete before our update. Things have been slow the past couple of days, as I have been distracted by a couple of other things going on. But I want to focus on the new avenues that I am exploring right now and look at the positive things that are in front of me.

I also wanted you all to know that Lee Valley has free shipping from now until September 24th on orders over $40. That is an easy number to reach (for me, anyway!) and it is a great chance for you to stock up on your woodworking supplies for your upcoming autumn and holiday projects. Their website is here:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx

Have fun shopping! 
Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Options*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I had some good news the other day. I had talked about the new ghost and pumpkins stand up figure vignette and how I was thinking of offering the wood pieces as a kit for the painters that don't have access to a woodworker or cutting.
> 
> Below is a picture of the set that I am referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is cut from 3/4" poplar and there are five pieces that make up the set. However, the other similar sets that I have, such as the snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowmen pieces were cut from 1/2" wood, and they are certainly thick enough to stand properly. I feel that if I were to make the kits for the ghosts and pumpkins 1/2" thick, the project as a whole would not suffer in the least.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that my main concern with offering these kits was the shipping costs. Unlike shipping ornament kits that are made of 1/8" plywood, which can be easily shipped in a padded envelope, these stand up figures exceed the thickness limit of basic shipping costs and push these pieces up into another category. Of course when that happens, the cost also increases dramatically to ship.
> 
> You can imagine that purchasing these pieces for say about $12 a set and then having to pay $12 to $15 additional shipping would be pretty discouraging. While the set is cute and nice, I don't think that the blank pieces would be worth almost $30 to anyone. It just wasn't feasible.
> 
> I currently offer the snowmen pieces as an 1/8" kit only for this reason. And while they are nice as refrigerator magnets or ornaments to be hung in a wreath, on a mantle or in a tree, I somehow think that the "Boo" ghosts lose something in the translation from stand up pieces to flat ornaments. They really are meant to be something that stands on their own.
> 
> I have explored the idea of making stand for the pieces. The skating pond set that I designed last year had clay stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made longer tabs on the bottom of their feet and had the customer mold clay stands around them as part of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this worked fine for that, I don't think that it will look good with these types of pieces, as there is something really nice about the thickness and chunkiness of the wood that gives the project substance and makes it look nicer.
> 
> So I brought the actual pieces down to the post office to see my options, and for a change, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> If I could fit the pieces in a padded envelope, it would definitely bump the package up into another category, however the increase in cost was much less that I had imagined. While I would have to pay a couple dollars more than if I mailed just the paper pattern itself, it was not as expensive as I had thought and it would definitely be within reason to be able to work. That was great news.
> 
> I believe that I will indeed be able to try these pieces out for sale as kits, without having to double the price of the kit to make up for the shipping costs.
> 
> I am sure that customers understand that I don't (nor do I try) to make any money on shipping. Even with shipping paper patterns, there are some cases when I actually lose a little money when actual shipping exceeds the range of charges that my site is set at. In those cases, I tend to let it ride, as it is usually not the case and it balances out from when perhaps actual shipping costs a bit less than anticipated. I just don't want to offer these kits knowing that I am losing money each time one is ordered. I wouldn't be able to stay in business that way.
> 
> So hopefully we can go from here and create some new kits to accompany the new painting patterns. While I may not sell a huge amount of them, I like to have them available for those customers that don't have access to people who cut wood for them. I think it is a nice service to offer, and will add to our site.
> 
> With that said, I have only one more pattern to complete before our update. Things have been slow the past couple of days, as I have been distracted by a couple of other things going on. But I want to focus on the new avenues that I am exploring right now and look at the positive things that are in front of me.
> 
> I also wanted you all to know that Lee Valley has free shipping from now until September 24th on orders over $40. That is an easy number to reach (for me, anyway!) and it is a great chance for you to stock up on your woodworking supplies for your upcoming autumn and holiday projects. Their website is here:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> Have fun shopping!
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


good morning ,I like the ghosts project best…something about Halloween ??.....watching the kids have fun and eat too much candy,etc !! Been following your creative process and am amazed at what you turn out ..Nice work !! ...hope you have a great day !!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Options*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I had some good news the other day. I had talked about the new ghost and pumpkins stand up figure vignette and how I was thinking of offering the wood pieces as a kit for the painters that don't have access to a woodworker or cutting.
> 
> Below is a picture of the set that I am referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is cut from 3/4" poplar and there are five pieces that make up the set. However, the other similar sets that I have, such as the snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowmen pieces were cut from 1/2" wood, and they are certainly thick enough to stand properly. I feel that if I were to make the kits for the ghosts and pumpkins 1/2" thick, the project as a whole would not suffer in the least.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that my main concern with offering these kits was the shipping costs. Unlike shipping ornament kits that are made of 1/8" plywood, which can be easily shipped in a padded envelope, these stand up figures exceed the thickness limit of basic shipping costs and push these pieces up into another category. Of course when that happens, the cost also increases dramatically to ship.
> 
> You can imagine that purchasing these pieces for say about $12 a set and then having to pay $12 to $15 additional shipping would be pretty discouraging. While the set is cute and nice, I don't think that the blank pieces would be worth almost $30 to anyone. It just wasn't feasible.
> 
> I currently offer the snowmen pieces as an 1/8" kit only for this reason. And while they are nice as refrigerator magnets or ornaments to be hung in a wreath, on a mantle or in a tree, I somehow think that the "Boo" ghosts lose something in the translation from stand up pieces to flat ornaments. They really are meant to be something that stands on their own.
> 
> I have explored the idea of making stand for the pieces. The skating pond set that I designed last year had clay stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made longer tabs on the bottom of their feet and had the customer mold clay stands around them as part of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this worked fine for that, I don't think that it will look good with these types of pieces, as there is something really nice about the thickness and chunkiness of the wood that gives the project substance and makes it look nicer.
> 
> So I brought the actual pieces down to the post office to see my options, and for a change, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> If I could fit the pieces in a padded envelope, it would definitely bump the package up into another category, however the increase in cost was much less that I had imagined. While I would have to pay a couple dollars more than if I mailed just the paper pattern itself, it was not as expensive as I had thought and it would definitely be within reason to be able to work. That was great news.
> 
> I believe that I will indeed be able to try these pieces out for sale as kits, without having to double the price of the kit to make up for the shipping costs.
> 
> I am sure that customers understand that I don't (nor do I try) to make any money on shipping. Even with shipping paper patterns, there are some cases when I actually lose a little money when actual shipping exceeds the range of charges that my site is set at. In those cases, I tend to let it ride, as it is usually not the case and it balances out from when perhaps actual shipping costs a bit less than anticipated. I just don't want to offer these kits knowing that I am losing money each time one is ordered. I wouldn't be able to stay in business that way.
> 
> So hopefully we can go from here and create some new kits to accompany the new painting patterns. While I may not sell a huge amount of them, I like to have them available for those customers that don't have access to people who cut wood for them. I think it is a nice service to offer, and will add to our site.
> 
> With that said, I have only one more pattern to complete before our update. Things have been slow the past couple of days, as I have been distracted by a couple of other things going on. But I want to focus on the new avenues that I am exploring right now and look at the positive things that are in front of me.
> 
> I also wanted you all to know that Lee Valley has free shipping from now until September 24th on orders over $40. That is an easy number to reach (for me, anyway!) and it is a great chance for you to stock up on your woodworking supplies for your upcoming autumn and holiday projects. Their website is here:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> Have fun shopping!
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Thanks, Ron!  You too!

Sheila


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Options*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I had some good news the other day. I had talked about the new ghost and pumpkins stand up figure vignette and how I was thinking of offering the wood pieces as a kit for the painters that don't have access to a woodworker or cutting.
> 
> Below is a picture of the set that I am referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is cut from 3/4" poplar and there are five pieces that make up the set. However, the other similar sets that I have, such as the snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowmen pieces were cut from 1/2" wood, and they are certainly thick enough to stand properly. I feel that if I were to make the kits for the ghosts and pumpkins 1/2" thick, the project as a whole would not suffer in the least.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that my main concern with offering these kits was the shipping costs. Unlike shipping ornament kits that are made of 1/8" plywood, which can be easily shipped in a padded envelope, these stand up figures exceed the thickness limit of basic shipping costs and push these pieces up into another category. Of course when that happens, the cost also increases dramatically to ship.
> 
> You can imagine that purchasing these pieces for say about $12 a set and then having to pay $12 to $15 additional shipping would be pretty discouraging. While the set is cute and nice, I don't think that the blank pieces would be worth almost $30 to anyone. It just wasn't feasible.
> 
> I currently offer the snowmen pieces as an 1/8" kit only for this reason. And while they are nice as refrigerator magnets or ornaments to be hung in a wreath, on a mantle or in a tree, I somehow think that the "Boo" ghosts lose something in the translation from stand up pieces to flat ornaments. They really are meant to be something that stands on their own.
> 
> I have explored the idea of making stand for the pieces. The skating pond set that I designed last year had clay stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made longer tabs on the bottom of their feet and had the customer mold clay stands around them as part of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this worked fine for that, I don't think that it will look good with these types of pieces, as there is something really nice about the thickness and chunkiness of the wood that gives the project substance and makes it look nicer.
> 
> So I brought the actual pieces down to the post office to see my options, and for a change, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> If I could fit the pieces in a padded envelope, it would definitely bump the package up into another category, however the increase in cost was much less that I had imagined. While I would have to pay a couple dollars more than if I mailed just the paper pattern itself, it was not as expensive as I had thought and it would definitely be within reason to be able to work. That was great news.
> 
> I believe that I will indeed be able to try these pieces out for sale as kits, without having to double the price of the kit to make up for the shipping costs.
> 
> I am sure that customers understand that I don't (nor do I try) to make any money on shipping. Even with shipping paper patterns, there are some cases when I actually lose a little money when actual shipping exceeds the range of charges that my site is set at. In those cases, I tend to let it ride, as it is usually not the case and it balances out from when perhaps actual shipping costs a bit less than anticipated. I just don't want to offer these kits knowing that I am losing money each time one is ordered. I wouldn't be able to stay in business that way.
> 
> So hopefully we can go from here and create some new kits to accompany the new painting patterns. While I may not sell a huge amount of them, I like to have them available for those customers that don't have access to people who cut wood for them. I think it is a nice service to offer, and will add to our site.
> 
> With that said, I have only one more pattern to complete before our update. Things have been slow the past couple of days, as I have been distracted by a couple of other things going on. But I want to focus on the new avenues that I am exploring right now and look at the positive things that are in front of me.
> 
> I also wanted you all to know that Lee Valley has free shipping from now until September 24th on orders over $40. That is an easy number to reach (for me, anyway!) and it is a great chance for you to stock up on your woodworking supplies for your upcoming autumn and holiday projects. Their website is here:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> Have fun shopping!
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


I know I'm about a month late but could you make the stand up figure from two pieces of quarter inch that the customer could glue together to make the stand up thickness of half an inch?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Options*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I had some good news the other day. I had talked about the new ghost and pumpkins stand up figure vignette and how I was thinking of offering the wood pieces as a kit for the painters that don't have access to a woodworker or cutting.
> 
> Below is a picture of the set that I am referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is cut from 3/4" poplar and there are five pieces that make up the set. However, the other similar sets that I have, such as the snowmen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowmen pieces were cut from 1/2" wood, and they are certainly thick enough to stand properly. I feel that if I were to make the kits for the ghosts and pumpkins 1/2" thick, the project as a whole would not suffer in the least.
> 
> The other day I mentioned that my main concern with offering these kits was the shipping costs. Unlike shipping ornament kits that are made of 1/8" plywood, which can be easily shipped in a padded envelope, these stand up figures exceed the thickness limit of basic shipping costs and push these pieces up into another category. Of course when that happens, the cost also increases dramatically to ship.
> 
> You can imagine that purchasing these pieces for say about $12 a set and then having to pay $12 to $15 additional shipping would be pretty discouraging. While the set is cute and nice, I don't think that the blank pieces would be worth almost $30 to anyone. It just wasn't feasible.
> 
> I currently offer the snowmen pieces as an 1/8" kit only for this reason. And while they are nice as refrigerator magnets or ornaments to be hung in a wreath, on a mantle or in a tree, I somehow think that the "Boo" ghosts lose something in the translation from stand up pieces to flat ornaments. They really are meant to be something that stands on their own.
> 
> I have explored the idea of making stand for the pieces. The skating pond set that I designed last year had clay stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made longer tabs on the bottom of their feet and had the customer mold clay stands around them as part of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this worked fine for that, I don't think that it will look good with these types of pieces, as there is something really nice about the thickness and chunkiness of the wood that gives the project substance and makes it look nicer.
> 
> So I brought the actual pieces down to the post office to see my options, and for a change, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> If I could fit the pieces in a padded envelope, it would definitely bump the package up into another category, however the increase in cost was much less that I had imagined. While I would have to pay a couple dollars more than if I mailed just the paper pattern itself, it was not as expensive as I had thought and it would definitely be within reason to be able to work. That was great news.
> 
> I believe that I will indeed be able to try these pieces out for sale as kits, without having to double the price of the kit to make up for the shipping costs.
> 
> I am sure that customers understand that I don't (nor do I try) to make any money on shipping. Even with shipping paper patterns, there are some cases when I actually lose a little money when actual shipping exceeds the range of charges that my site is set at. In those cases, I tend to let it ride, as it is usually not the case and it balances out from when perhaps actual shipping costs a bit less than anticipated. I just don't want to offer these kits knowing that I am losing money each time one is ordered. I wouldn't be able to stay in business that way.
> 
> So hopefully we can go from here and create some new kits to accompany the new painting patterns. While I may not sell a huge amount of them, I like to have them available for those customers that don't have access to people who cut wood for them. I think it is a nice service to offer, and will add to our site.
> 
> With that said, I have only one more pattern to complete before our update. Things have been slow the past couple of days, as I have been distracted by a couple of other things going on. But I want to focus on the new avenues that I am exploring right now and look at the positive things that are in front of me.
> 
> I also wanted you all to know that Lee Valley has free shipping from now until September 24th on orders over $40. That is an easy number to reach (for me, anyway!) and it is a great chance for you to stock up on your woodworking supplies for your upcoming autumn and holiday projects. Their website is here:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> Have fun shopping!
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Well I don't see why not, Mark. I have made some stand ups that are over 3 ft tall and have glued pieces onto them to make them more dimensional. I think I used some of the outdoor Liquid Nails or something like that and I never had a problem (don't quote me on that - I THINK it was Liquid nails)

For outdoor signs and stuff like that I have used waterproof silicone (the gel kind) and found that worked well. I did a couple of signs with letters glued to it (hundreds of letters on this one!) and used the clear gel silicone. I let all the paint dry completely (and I mean completely) for several days or even longer and then glued the lettering in place. Every time I drive by I check to see if any letters were missing.  It's been several years and they all hold well - even here in Nova Scotia. Now I have to tell you though that while they are outside, they are protected with plexiglas so they don't get direct moisture. They are in a frame and the plexiglas is on the front, much like a shadow box. But they still have temperature extremes and are doing OK.

If you really need to, you can screw the pieces together and make sure they stay put. Just some thoughts. I suppose it would depend on what the project is. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Forward*

Here we are at another Monday. Where did the last week go?

I find that this time of the year seems to pass too quickly for me. Perhaps because it is my favorite. We are in the middle of September already and after a long and lazy summer, there is much excitement ahead.

I must admit that I struggled last week. I sit here each morning and try to send positive messages to everyone about how 'we are our own destiny'. The way we react to certain situations can greatly affect the outcome. Although I truly believe this, I found myself getting sucked into a place where negative thinking dominated, and for a day or two it nearly shut me down.

Anger does that to you. After all, we are only human. We deal with our emotions differently than any other animal. But overcoming those feelings and moving on to positive things is something that I believe is crucial to my success and survival. For only by letting things go and moving on can I truly be creative again.

I do take responsibility for the situation I find myself in. This includes all aspects of my life at this time. While we love to take credit when we do something that is positive and beneficial to our lives, it is also important for our own well-being to also take responsibility for the things that don't go particularly well.

Playing the 'victim' doesn't suit me well. And while there are times when all of us are put into a role where we are victims to others' actions, more so than not we had a hand in what happened. Either by decisions we made or by actions that we did or didn't take or by turning a blind eye to something that should have been checked. Maybe we were lazy. While we would like to have everything magically fall into place around us with little effort on our part, it rarely is the case. Even when we set the ball in motion for whatever we are involved in, it doesn't mean that once it is rolling that we can allow it to roll freely in whatever direction it happens to go. It needs channeling and checking and guidance along the way to reach the target.

The events of the last week were troubling to say the least. But I can't only blame the other party. That would be the easy way out, but it isn't the right thing to do. I need to blame myself for setting the ball rolling over two years ago when I thought an agreement was reached and never thinking until now to check on it. You can call it trust or laziness or anything you want, but when looking back on things, I realize that no matter who or what I was dealing with, I shouldn't have waited until I heard from others that there may be a problem and I should have periodically looked in to see what was happening. It is just good business.

So I take responsibility. And I figured out that a percentage of the anger that I am feeling is toward myself for allowing this to happen in the first place.

But as each day passes, I am beginning to see that under that anger is a lesson. Being someone who chooses to look on the positive side of thing, I will embrace that lesson and make it the focus. Learning from a situation can change something bad to something good in the long run. And while I may not see the immediate positive effects of this lesson, it does not diminish its value of the knowledge in the least.

Besides, looking at the situation this way is a much more positive approach. Not only did I learn something, but it also forced me to seek out new opportunities and work a bit harder towards growing my business. As many have pointed out, this could be a good opportunity to look in other directions. And they are right. Perhaps I was getting too comfortable and feeling that things were good as they were. We tend to do that.

So on this Monday, I choose to look ahead. Since coming to this realization, I find the peace returning to my heart, and I am again beginning to feel creative.

I worked on several new patterns yesterday and I hope to finish building the new packets for the site update by today. I am excited about the new designs, as well as some of the other things that have crossed my path recently and I plan to use all my energy in a positive way to develop the new ideas and directions.

I came across a quote yesterday, and it really made me think. Those of you who read often know I like to share quotes from time to time. The reason behind this is because they inspire me or provoke thought, and I hope that they affect you in the same way. This one that I saw is as follows:

"Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You should begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encoumbered with your old nonsense." - Ralph Waldo Emerson

I found it very appropriate for what my situation is at the present. Many of these quotes that I share cross my path throughout my day, without me seeking them. It is as if the universe is trying to tell me something. Whether that is the case or not, I find that things tend to work out best when I listen.

I wish you a beautiful day.










This is a picture of the woods behind where I live last year. It is truly beautiful this time of year and I look forward seeing the changes the season brings.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Forward*
> 
> Here we are at another Monday. Where did the last week go?
> 
> I find that this time of the year seems to pass too quickly for me. Perhaps because it is my favorite. We are in the middle of September already and after a long and lazy summer, there is much excitement ahead.
> 
> I must admit that I struggled last week. I sit here each morning and try to send positive messages to everyone about how 'we are our own destiny'. The way we react to certain situations can greatly affect the outcome. Although I truly believe this, I found myself getting sucked into a place where negative thinking dominated, and for a day or two it nearly shut me down.
> 
> Anger does that to you. After all, we are only human. We deal with our emotions differently than any other animal. But overcoming those feelings and moving on to positive things is something that I believe is crucial to my success and survival. For only by letting things go and moving on can I truly be creative again.
> 
> I do take responsibility for the situation I find myself in. This includes all aspects of my life at this time. While we love to take credit when we do something that is positive and beneficial to our lives, it is also important for our own well-being to also take responsibility for the things that don't go particularly well.
> 
> Playing the 'victim' doesn't suit me well. And while there are times when all of us are put into a role where we are victims to others' actions, more so than not we had a hand in what happened. Either by decisions we made or by actions that we did or didn't take or by turning a blind eye to something that should have been checked. Maybe we were lazy. While we would like to have everything magically fall into place around us with little effort on our part, it rarely is the case. Even when we set the ball in motion for whatever we are involved in, it doesn't mean that once it is rolling that we can allow it to roll freely in whatever direction it happens to go. It needs channeling and checking and guidance along the way to reach the target.
> 
> The events of the last week were troubling to say the least. But I can't only blame the other party. That would be the easy way out, but it isn't the right thing to do. I need to blame myself for setting the ball rolling over two years ago when I thought an agreement was reached and never thinking until now to check on it. You can call it trust or laziness or anything you want, but when looking back on things, I realize that no matter who or what I was dealing with, I shouldn't have waited until I heard from others that there may be a problem and I should have periodically looked in to see what was happening. It is just good business.
> 
> So I take responsibility. And I figured out that a percentage of the anger that I am feeling is toward myself for allowing this to happen in the first place.
> 
> But as each day passes, I am beginning to see that under that anger is a lesson. Being someone who chooses to look on the positive side of thing, I will embrace that lesson and make it the focus. Learning from a situation can change something bad to something good in the long run. And while I may not see the immediate positive effects of this lesson, it does not diminish its value of the knowledge in the least.
> 
> Besides, looking at the situation this way is a much more positive approach. Not only did I learn something, but it also forced me to seek out new opportunities and work a bit harder towards growing my business. As many have pointed out, this could be a good opportunity to look in other directions. And they are right. Perhaps I was getting too comfortable and feeling that things were good as they were. We tend to do that.
> 
> So on this Monday, I choose to look ahead. Since coming to this realization, I find the peace returning to my heart, and I am again beginning to feel creative.
> 
> I worked on several new patterns yesterday and I hope to finish building the new packets for the site update by today. I am excited about the new designs, as well as some of the other things that have crossed my path recently and I plan to use all my energy in a positive way to develop the new ideas and directions.
> 
> I came across a quote yesterday, and it really made me think. Those of you who read often know I like to share quotes from time to time. The reason behind this is because they inspire me or provoke thought, and I hope that they affect you in the same way. This one that I saw is as follows:
> 
> "Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You should begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encoumbered with your old nonsense." - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I found it very appropriate for what my situation is at the present. Many of these quotes that I share cross my path throughout my day, without me seeking them. It is as if the universe is trying to tell me something. Whether that is the case or not, I find that things tend to work out best when I listen.
> 
> I wish you a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the woods behind where I live last year. It is truly beautiful this time of year and I look forward seeing the changes the season brings.


A walk down that path will surely clear your mind and ease yer soul. Have a gr8 week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Forward*
> 
> Here we are at another Monday. Where did the last week go?
> 
> I find that this time of the year seems to pass too quickly for me. Perhaps because it is my favorite. We are in the middle of September already and after a long and lazy summer, there is much excitement ahead.
> 
> I must admit that I struggled last week. I sit here each morning and try to send positive messages to everyone about how 'we are our own destiny'. The way we react to certain situations can greatly affect the outcome. Although I truly believe this, I found myself getting sucked into a place where negative thinking dominated, and for a day or two it nearly shut me down.
> 
> Anger does that to you. After all, we are only human. We deal with our emotions differently than any other animal. But overcoming those feelings and moving on to positive things is something that I believe is crucial to my success and survival. For only by letting things go and moving on can I truly be creative again.
> 
> I do take responsibility for the situation I find myself in. This includes all aspects of my life at this time. While we love to take credit when we do something that is positive and beneficial to our lives, it is also important for our own well-being to also take responsibility for the things that don't go particularly well.
> 
> Playing the 'victim' doesn't suit me well. And while there are times when all of us are put into a role where we are victims to others' actions, more so than not we had a hand in what happened. Either by decisions we made or by actions that we did or didn't take or by turning a blind eye to something that should have been checked. Maybe we were lazy. While we would like to have everything magically fall into place around us with little effort on our part, it rarely is the case. Even when we set the ball in motion for whatever we are involved in, it doesn't mean that once it is rolling that we can allow it to roll freely in whatever direction it happens to go. It needs channeling and checking and guidance along the way to reach the target.
> 
> The events of the last week were troubling to say the least. But I can't only blame the other party. That would be the easy way out, but it isn't the right thing to do. I need to blame myself for setting the ball rolling over two years ago when I thought an agreement was reached and never thinking until now to check on it. You can call it trust or laziness or anything you want, but when looking back on things, I realize that no matter who or what I was dealing with, I shouldn't have waited until I heard from others that there may be a problem and I should have periodically looked in to see what was happening. It is just good business.
> 
> So I take responsibility. And I figured out that a percentage of the anger that I am feeling is toward myself for allowing this to happen in the first place.
> 
> But as each day passes, I am beginning to see that under that anger is a lesson. Being someone who chooses to look on the positive side of thing, I will embrace that lesson and make it the focus. Learning from a situation can change something bad to something good in the long run. And while I may not see the immediate positive effects of this lesson, it does not diminish its value of the knowledge in the least.
> 
> Besides, looking at the situation this way is a much more positive approach. Not only did I learn something, but it also forced me to seek out new opportunities and work a bit harder towards growing my business. As many have pointed out, this could be a good opportunity to look in other directions. And they are right. Perhaps I was getting too comfortable and feeling that things were good as they were. We tend to do that.
> 
> So on this Monday, I choose to look ahead. Since coming to this realization, I find the peace returning to my heart, and I am again beginning to feel creative.
> 
> I worked on several new patterns yesterday and I hope to finish building the new packets for the site update by today. I am excited about the new designs, as well as some of the other things that have crossed my path recently and I plan to use all my energy in a positive way to develop the new ideas and directions.
> 
> I came across a quote yesterday, and it really made me think. Those of you who read often know I like to share quotes from time to time. The reason behind this is because they inspire me or provoke thought, and I hope that they affect you in the same way. This one that I saw is as follows:
> 
> "Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You should begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encoumbered with your old nonsense." - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I found it very appropriate for what my situation is at the present. Many of these quotes that I share cross my path throughout my day, without me seeking them. It is as if the universe is trying to tell me something. Whether that is the case or not, I find that things tend to work out best when I listen.
> 
> I wish you a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the woods behind where I live last year. It is truly beautiful this time of year and I look forward seeing the changes the season brings.


Thanks, Roger! I am counting on this week being much better than last week was.  You have a great one too!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Forward*
> 
> Here we are at another Monday. Where did the last week go?
> 
> I find that this time of the year seems to pass too quickly for me. Perhaps because it is my favorite. We are in the middle of September already and after a long and lazy summer, there is much excitement ahead.
> 
> I must admit that I struggled last week. I sit here each morning and try to send positive messages to everyone about how 'we are our own destiny'. The way we react to certain situations can greatly affect the outcome. Although I truly believe this, I found myself getting sucked into a place where negative thinking dominated, and for a day or two it nearly shut me down.
> 
> Anger does that to you. After all, we are only human. We deal with our emotions differently than any other animal. But overcoming those feelings and moving on to positive things is something that I believe is crucial to my success and survival. For only by letting things go and moving on can I truly be creative again.
> 
> I do take responsibility for the situation I find myself in. This includes all aspects of my life at this time. While we love to take credit when we do something that is positive and beneficial to our lives, it is also important for our own well-being to also take responsibility for the things that don't go particularly well.
> 
> Playing the 'victim' doesn't suit me well. And while there are times when all of us are put into a role where we are victims to others' actions, more so than not we had a hand in what happened. Either by decisions we made or by actions that we did or didn't take or by turning a blind eye to something that should have been checked. Maybe we were lazy. While we would like to have everything magically fall into place around us with little effort on our part, it rarely is the case. Even when we set the ball in motion for whatever we are involved in, it doesn't mean that once it is rolling that we can allow it to roll freely in whatever direction it happens to go. It needs channeling and checking and guidance along the way to reach the target.
> 
> The events of the last week were troubling to say the least. But I can't only blame the other party. That would be the easy way out, but it isn't the right thing to do. I need to blame myself for setting the ball rolling over two years ago when I thought an agreement was reached and never thinking until now to check on it. You can call it trust or laziness or anything you want, but when looking back on things, I realize that no matter who or what I was dealing with, I shouldn't have waited until I heard from others that there may be a problem and I should have periodically looked in to see what was happening. It is just good business.
> 
> So I take responsibility. And I figured out that a percentage of the anger that I am feeling is toward myself for allowing this to happen in the first place.
> 
> But as each day passes, I am beginning to see that under that anger is a lesson. Being someone who chooses to look on the positive side of thing, I will embrace that lesson and make it the focus. Learning from a situation can change something bad to something good in the long run. And while I may not see the immediate positive effects of this lesson, it does not diminish its value of the knowledge in the least.
> 
> Besides, looking at the situation this way is a much more positive approach. Not only did I learn something, but it also forced me to seek out new opportunities and work a bit harder towards growing my business. As many have pointed out, this could be a good opportunity to look in other directions. And they are right. Perhaps I was getting too comfortable and feeling that things were good as they were. We tend to do that.
> 
> So on this Monday, I choose to look ahead. Since coming to this realization, I find the peace returning to my heart, and I am again beginning to feel creative.
> 
> I worked on several new patterns yesterday and I hope to finish building the new packets for the site update by today. I am excited about the new designs, as well as some of the other things that have crossed my path recently and I plan to use all my energy in a positive way to develop the new ideas and directions.
> 
> I came across a quote yesterday, and it really made me think. Those of you who read often know I like to share quotes from time to time. The reason behind this is because they inspire me or provoke thought, and I hope that they affect you in the same way. This one that I saw is as follows:
> 
> "Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You should begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encoumbered with your old nonsense." - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I found it very appropriate for what my situation is at the present. Many of these quotes that I share cross my path throughout my day, without me seeking them. It is as if the universe is trying to tell me something. Whether that is the case or not, I find that things tend to work out best when I listen.
> 
> I wish you a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the woods behind where I live last year. It is truly beautiful this time of year and I look forward seeing the changes the season brings.


very good council, your a smart lady and do very well here with what you give to us each morning, and i know from me i appreciate it, i hope you both have a great day…...i love the picture, it will be a while longer before our leaves begin to fall, but it will happen…lets all thing fall weather…grizz


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Forward*
> 
> Here we are at another Monday. Where did the last week go?
> 
> I find that this time of the year seems to pass too quickly for me. Perhaps because it is my favorite. We are in the middle of September already and after a long and lazy summer, there is much excitement ahead.
> 
> I must admit that I struggled last week. I sit here each morning and try to send positive messages to everyone about how 'we are our own destiny'. The way we react to certain situations can greatly affect the outcome. Although I truly believe this, I found myself getting sucked into a place where negative thinking dominated, and for a day or two it nearly shut me down.
> 
> Anger does that to you. After all, we are only human. We deal with our emotions differently than any other animal. But overcoming those feelings and moving on to positive things is something that I believe is crucial to my success and survival. For only by letting things go and moving on can I truly be creative again.
> 
> I do take responsibility for the situation I find myself in. This includes all aspects of my life at this time. While we love to take credit when we do something that is positive and beneficial to our lives, it is also important for our own well-being to also take responsibility for the things that don't go particularly well.
> 
> Playing the 'victim' doesn't suit me well. And while there are times when all of us are put into a role where we are victims to others' actions, more so than not we had a hand in what happened. Either by decisions we made or by actions that we did or didn't take or by turning a blind eye to something that should have been checked. Maybe we were lazy. While we would like to have everything magically fall into place around us with little effort on our part, it rarely is the case. Even when we set the ball in motion for whatever we are involved in, it doesn't mean that once it is rolling that we can allow it to roll freely in whatever direction it happens to go. It needs channeling and checking and guidance along the way to reach the target.
> 
> The events of the last week were troubling to say the least. But I can't only blame the other party. That would be the easy way out, but it isn't the right thing to do. I need to blame myself for setting the ball rolling over two years ago when I thought an agreement was reached and never thinking until now to check on it. You can call it trust or laziness or anything you want, but when looking back on things, I realize that no matter who or what I was dealing with, I shouldn't have waited until I heard from others that there may be a problem and I should have periodically looked in to see what was happening. It is just good business.
> 
> So I take responsibility. And I figured out that a percentage of the anger that I am feeling is toward myself for allowing this to happen in the first place.
> 
> But as each day passes, I am beginning to see that under that anger is a lesson. Being someone who chooses to look on the positive side of thing, I will embrace that lesson and make it the focus. Learning from a situation can change something bad to something good in the long run. And while I may not see the immediate positive effects of this lesson, it does not diminish its value of the knowledge in the least.
> 
> Besides, looking at the situation this way is a much more positive approach. Not only did I learn something, but it also forced me to seek out new opportunities and work a bit harder towards growing my business. As many have pointed out, this could be a good opportunity to look in other directions. And they are right. Perhaps I was getting too comfortable and feeling that things were good as they were. We tend to do that.
> 
> So on this Monday, I choose to look ahead. Since coming to this realization, I find the peace returning to my heart, and I am again beginning to feel creative.
> 
> I worked on several new patterns yesterday and I hope to finish building the new packets for the site update by today. I am excited about the new designs, as well as some of the other things that have crossed my path recently and I plan to use all my energy in a positive way to develop the new ideas and directions.
> 
> I came across a quote yesterday, and it really made me think. Those of you who read often know I like to share quotes from time to time. The reason behind this is because they inspire me or provoke thought, and I hope that they affect you in the same way. This one that I saw is as follows:
> 
> "Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You should begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encoumbered with your old nonsense." - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I found it very appropriate for what my situation is at the present. Many of these quotes that I share cross my path throughout my day, without me seeking them. It is as if the universe is trying to tell me something. Whether that is the case or not, I find that things tend to work out best when I listen.
> 
> I wish you a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the woods behind where I live last year. It is truly beautiful this time of year and I look forward seeing the changes the season brings.


Nice to see things coming back together for you, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Forward*
> 
> Here we are at another Monday. Where did the last week go?
> 
> I find that this time of the year seems to pass too quickly for me. Perhaps because it is my favorite. We are in the middle of September already and after a long and lazy summer, there is much excitement ahead.
> 
> I must admit that I struggled last week. I sit here each morning and try to send positive messages to everyone about how 'we are our own destiny'. The way we react to certain situations can greatly affect the outcome. Although I truly believe this, I found myself getting sucked into a place where negative thinking dominated, and for a day or two it nearly shut me down.
> 
> Anger does that to you. After all, we are only human. We deal with our emotions differently than any other animal. But overcoming those feelings and moving on to positive things is something that I believe is crucial to my success and survival. For only by letting things go and moving on can I truly be creative again.
> 
> I do take responsibility for the situation I find myself in. This includes all aspects of my life at this time. While we love to take credit when we do something that is positive and beneficial to our lives, it is also important for our own well-being to also take responsibility for the things that don't go particularly well.
> 
> Playing the 'victim' doesn't suit me well. And while there are times when all of us are put into a role where we are victims to others' actions, more so than not we had a hand in what happened. Either by decisions we made or by actions that we did or didn't take or by turning a blind eye to something that should have been checked. Maybe we were lazy. While we would like to have everything magically fall into place around us with little effort on our part, it rarely is the case. Even when we set the ball in motion for whatever we are involved in, it doesn't mean that once it is rolling that we can allow it to roll freely in whatever direction it happens to go. It needs channeling and checking and guidance along the way to reach the target.
> 
> The events of the last week were troubling to say the least. But I can't only blame the other party. That would be the easy way out, but it isn't the right thing to do. I need to blame myself for setting the ball rolling over two years ago when I thought an agreement was reached and never thinking until now to check on it. You can call it trust or laziness or anything you want, but when looking back on things, I realize that no matter who or what I was dealing with, I shouldn't have waited until I heard from others that there may be a problem and I should have periodically looked in to see what was happening. It is just good business.
> 
> So I take responsibility. And I figured out that a percentage of the anger that I am feeling is toward myself for allowing this to happen in the first place.
> 
> But as each day passes, I am beginning to see that under that anger is a lesson. Being someone who chooses to look on the positive side of thing, I will embrace that lesson and make it the focus. Learning from a situation can change something bad to something good in the long run. And while I may not see the immediate positive effects of this lesson, it does not diminish its value of the knowledge in the least.
> 
> Besides, looking at the situation this way is a much more positive approach. Not only did I learn something, but it also forced me to seek out new opportunities and work a bit harder towards growing my business. As many have pointed out, this could be a good opportunity to look in other directions. And they are right. Perhaps I was getting too comfortable and feeling that things were good as they were. We tend to do that.
> 
> So on this Monday, I choose to look ahead. Since coming to this realization, I find the peace returning to my heart, and I am again beginning to feel creative.
> 
> I worked on several new patterns yesterday and I hope to finish building the new packets for the site update by today. I am excited about the new designs, as well as some of the other things that have crossed my path recently and I plan to use all my energy in a positive way to develop the new ideas and directions.
> 
> I came across a quote yesterday, and it really made me think. Those of you who read often know I like to share quotes from time to time. The reason behind this is because they inspire me or provoke thought, and I hope that they affect you in the same way. This one that I saw is as follows:
> 
> "Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You should begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encoumbered with your old nonsense." - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I found it very appropriate for what my situation is at the present. Many of these quotes that I share cross my path throughout my day, without me seeking them. It is as if the universe is trying to tell me something. Whether that is the case or not, I find that things tend to work out best when I listen.
> 
> I wish you a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the woods behind where I live last year. It is truly beautiful this time of year and I look forward seeing the changes the season brings.


Lots is still up in the air, but I need to look ahead and not worry about it. One way or another they will be settled soon. I need to work on the positive things.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*When one door closes . . . *

I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.

Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.

When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.

"When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."

Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?

Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.

Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!

So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.

I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'

But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.

We simply can't.

The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.

Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.

I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.

Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.

Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.

But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.

I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.

There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.

I will find a way.










I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.

PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


Oh yes Sheila. I also know that when the fridge door closes, a bottle o Guinness or Coors Light opens… lol


----------



## longgone

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


I have always viewed change as a new adventure that keeps life from getting boring. these new change adventures in life have always proven to be positive and have yet to ever be detriemental in the long run.
You will enjoy your current new journey and look back on it with a smile.


----------



## Kookaburra

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


My favorite quote is closely related and from the very well spoken Winston Churchill:

"It was not the first time, nor indeed the last, that I received a blessing in what was, at the time, a very effective disguise."


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


LOL Roger! You are killing me!  What a great way to look at things!

Greg - you are so right. We so often fear the unknown, and so many times those fears are unfounded and the time and energy we spent worrying about things wasted.

Kay - I like that quote very much. So many times we expect instant gratification. I believe it is due to the times we live in, where everything happens so quickly. Patience is becoming a lost art, but those of us who are willing to wait for things and take time to develop them are rarely disappointed. There may be bumps along the way, but by slowing down, we learn to redirect our plan, sometimes many times over, and ultimately we are able to guide ourselves into a better place.

Thank you all for your comments! Sheila


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


hmmmm,good thoughts !!and I will ponder them seriously….maybe its time for me to "move on" also in several areas as well…thank you for todays blog !!as well as all of the others….I have really enjoyed reading them !


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


Sheila thanks for sharing a little from the past with us 

well earlyer this week I sneaked opened a door to get away from home just to have something to do 
the next four weeks as the handyman on a sort of school after school for the yungest classes 
but not so sure I want to make it wide open …... all I have done so far have been housepainter ..LOL
and stand on latters and my feet all day long …. hardly able to walk upstairs to the PC at the evening 
I hope they have nightmares over what to do with a handyman for free the next four weeks …. LOL
no complain from me the children is great and they are realy creative in the different shops 
from theatre ,sewing ,painting and doing a little woodworking too if they get a little support 
its fun to see I´m the new in the class since I go around in blue working tuxedo and not like
the other adults in jeans + what ever 
but the children do expect I have time to show them how to use nedle and tread standing on the latter 
with paintbucket in my hands …. wonder if they think I´m an octopus….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


Take a good look on the one opening is a new adventure however I see it personally on what doors you are in. Sometimes, when I look at the boxes I made, I am already tempted to sell and earn a living out of them but I am still occupied of my current work (employed as a maritime insructor). Losing my career and replacing it with my hobby is a difficult move to think about. At present, que sera que sera que sera, what ever will be will be is the way it is for me. No one knows when I will close that door and open another door. Thanks for the hope you had given me on this blog to look for the new adventure. A nice one to ponder.

Take good care,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *When one door closes . . . *
> 
> I know we have all heard that saying - "When one door closes, another opens." And while the saying is intended to give people hope in times of despair, usually when someone recites it to us we are not very receptive to its meaning.
> 
> Going through difficult times can be really tough. Especially when we are cast out from our 'comfort zones' and changes are occurring in our lives and we feel we have lost control. As humans, we find comfort in familiarity and routine, and when those familiar things are disturbed for whatever reason, it is easy to find ourselves anxious and in a panic regarding our situation.
> 
> When looking up the origin of this phrase, I saw an interesting variation of this quote by the great inventor Alexandar Graham Bell that I thought I would share.
> 
> "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."
> 
> Did Mr. Bell nail it, or what?
> 
> Leave it to a creative "genius" (whom had many, many doors close throughout his lifetime, I am sure) to give this wonderfully poignant extension of these words that were meant to both comfort and give promise that better days are ahead.
> 
> Bravo, Mr. Bell! I like you better just for reading that!
> 
> So many of us fear change. We find what we call our 'comfort zones' and dig in with our heels and fight with all the energy in our beings to keep things as they are in certain circumstances. Many times, we aren't even happy with the situation that we are fighting so hard to keep. There are bad marriages, unfulfilling jobs and other situations in our lives that perhaps aren't damaging us, but are holding us back from reaching our potential. Perhaps we are just going through the motions because even though we are unhappy with the situation, in our own minds it is better than the black abyss of unknown that lies ahead should we choose to change.
> 
> I think Alexander had it right when he spoke of longing regretfully for the past - so deeply that we are blind to all the wonderful opportunities that are available to us. And for what? Because we fear what we don't know and 'what may be.'
> 
> But how, I ask you, are we ever to improve or grow if we don't change? If, say, we don't like our job or current situation, how are we ever going to expect our lives to be any different if we don't try to change things and make things better.
> 
> We simply can't.
> 
> The way I look at it, life is a journey. We travel from place to place and learn and grow and encounter new things each and every day. When we stop traveling, we stop learning and experiencing and at least to me, I would think that life would become stagnant and unfulfilling and pointless.
> 
> Many times we long for the past. Sometimes we long for it even if it has been destructive or detrimental to our lives. But just like Alexander Bell said, we sometimes waste so much of our time longing for our past, that we are blind to all the wonderful things that the future holds for us ahead. Some people just don't know how to let go.
> 
> I am currently going through some changes in my life. At this time, I am not completely comfortable with the changes and I do fear the unknown that lies ahead. I admit this because I am sure that from the outside looking in, people are not aware of this. There have been some areas in my life that have become too comfortable, and perhaps even stagnant. Even though I thought I was doing "OK" in them, in my heart I know that I can do better. I deserve it. So it is time to make some changes that are not very comfortable to me, but necessary to keep me happy and fresh and growing as a designer.
> 
> Like many, I have held on to things long after they served me well. Even though I know that not only are they no longer beneficial to me, but they are on the brink of being downright destructive.
> 
> Also, like many, I have allowed this to continue because of my fear of the unknown, and what closing that door would mean to me. I have been blinded by that fear and I have been so obsessed with it that there has been no room for growth or even considering what the other doors have to offer.
> 
> But I am past that now. And with reading the above quote in the context that Alexander Bell placed it, I realized that this applied to ME and my own situation. It labeled and identified how I have been thinking all along. And it validated my own feelings.
> 
> I am moving now, and not allowing the closed door to dominate my thoughts. I no longer wish to give it that undeserved power to do so. The ability to let go is something that we all have within us, and once we learn to use it to our advantage, it can be one of the most significant assets we have. We only have to have the courage to use it.
> 
> There are so many new opportunities are before me. Many are those that I have considered in the past, but not had the initiative or courage to explore. I no longer fear the changes in my life, I look forward to them as exciting new adventures that will lead me to the path that I need to follow. I may take a wrong turn once in a while, but we all know there are many paths to a single destination, and the destination of happiness and fulfillment is no different.
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Don't be afraid of opening new doors.
> 
> PS - I just noticed as I was typing that Ms. Debbie posted her interview she did with me for the Lumberjocks Newsletter this month. It is an honor to be selected from the over 40,000 members for this interview. I can never repay the kindness, friendships and guidance that I have received from the Lumberjocks.com web site. I highly recommend it for woodworkers of all types. You will not regret being part of this great community. You can read the interview HERE. Thank you so much!


Thank you Ron! 

Dennis - You know I love to paint, but painting walls is really back breaking work. I am rather afraid of heights too, so ladders and me are not always friends. I love that you find some good in any situation that you find yourself in. It seems that no matter what comes your way, you take it on with a kind and gentle nature. I admire you very much, my friend. You are a fine example for your beautiful daughter too. I wish the best for you and I hope that something comes your way soon that will be a bit easier on your back.

Bert - I find that the older that I get, the easier it is for me to have the attitude of 'what will be, will be.' I have spent so much energy in my young life fighting to move in one direction or another, and many times in the end I wound up in the same place I would have wound up regardless. I suppose it is called 'mellowing out' here. But as I get older, I see how that is many times the best path to follow. Yes, the doors are there, but only you know when the time is right to pass through them.

Thank you as always for your insights and thoughts. I have learned a lot from you in these past years and admire your talent and wisdom.

Have a good day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up Some New Projects*

I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.

I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.

But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.

So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.

Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.

I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.

We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.

We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.

We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.

Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.

Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:










The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.

The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.

We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.

So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.

I wish you all a wonderful day today.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


Oh my gosh!!! Christmas is coming. Oh my G !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


I could swear I heard that the reindeer were already working out getting ready for the big night, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Scroller47

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


Thanks for all your sharing and your good patters. Couldn't help but notice you mentioned Digby. We stayed there last August and went whale watching out of Tiverton. It was a great experience. Sorry we didn't see you in the area.
John


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


Hi, John:
I lived in Digby for the first several years I was in Canada. I rented an apartment right on main street, across from the ocean. It was really pretty.

If you are ever in our neck of the woods again, just give a holler and we maybe can meet up for coffee. That would be fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


Sheila you sure ain´t old yet since you can forget your glasses 
me I´m lost if I don´t have all three set of glasses with me all the time :-(
so I have a small backpack with me filled with glasses ,phone , keys , paperblock
pens , etc, .. its nearly like carrying around with the wifes handbag … just need the bottom zipper … LOL

sure Chrismas most be closer ….. since I saw them mark this years chrismas threes that is going to export

Take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


An early Christmas experience this week was the visit of my brother Francis and wife Digna from Toronto. Agnes and I was so happy to hear from them that the box sent to them was really nice and useful for them. The feeling of receiving a gratitude from a person who had survived (Digna) brainspasm cannot be expressed in words. In your case, I can also relate how happy you are with so many friends around. Both of us feel the same way. The dream is just waiting… they invited us to be in Canada… When time warrants. Your words about the dark morning and cold weather in Canada maybe will come into 4D reality. Thanks for all the information that enrich my knowledge day by day.

On yesterday's blog… 
Qte 
Yes, the doors are there, but only you know when the time is right to pass through them.
Uqte
your reply clears my mind. I love it!

Have a nice day!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


The box link on my comment above have included a wrong letter during the 'cut and paste' process. Kindly use this corrected link: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49465
Thanks,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


See, Dennis! There's a reason we girls have handbags! I find that the bigger the purse I carry, the more stuff I need! LOL I try not to have a big, bottomless bag because I just keep thinking of new stuff to put in it that I can't do without when I leave the house. Before long I will be taking the three kitties with me on my trips shopping! Like you, I do carry a couple of pairs of glasses to read fine print. I find that even when wearing my contact lenses, I still need them to read. I am lost without them.

Bert - How nice to have a visit from your brother! I am sure that Digna cherishes the box you made for her. It would be wonderful if you were able to take the time to visit them in Canada too. I haven't really been to Toronto (just passed through) but I am sure it would be quite an adventure.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


a back pck is still better than the handbag …. with those you can always surprice 
your freinds … a few years back I was invited on a fishing trip .. we was four guys in two 
7 meter (21 foot) open boats … they new I proppebly wuold show up with my
fishing back pack with lures etc. but this time I had the big backpack with me 3 times bigger than the others

why …  I had seen the wetherforecast saying sunny , alittle wind with no wind in the afternoon 
though nearly no heat …. sounds like a great day with the boys without fish I gessed

sure enoff … only one little mackerel to four people :-(

knowing the owner of the boats I knew they had several 3 meter long bamboo poles with them
they use them when they fish with net

it was time to play magician  and told them to bring the boats longside so we cuold connect them 
with the bamboo poles and place two onetime cacoal grill hanging from them 
the trankia set was fired up over the coal 
and a hotsmoker was fired up for the mackerel …. still more to come 
had frankfurters in two thermoflaskes , mustard ,tomatpure ,salt,peber and 4-5 other spicies 
bread , different vegetables , bacon , a few slices of pork beside a few other thing I have forgot 
all about except the cake and choclatpowder

a three meal gumet dinner after a long cold day in open boat ..... that is feast …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some New Projects*
> 
> I don't know where to begin today. I suppose I want to start off by saying that I was rather overwhelmed at the response from the interview article that was in the Lumberjocks Emag yesterday. Not only did I receive many nice messages in all the places that I posted this blog, but I also received many private emails from people that I have come to know, and even people that I haven't met until now. It brought things into perspective as to the scope of people that I reach here every day.
> 
> I usually don't think too much about that. Perhaps it is just easier for me when I sit here in the dark of the morning, with some soft classical music playing (Vivaldi Oboe concertos today - I have recently explored Vivaldi's music beyond the depths of The Four Seasons and have found it to be something that I truly enjoy!) and a cat sitting on my lap in the quiet of the morning. I enjoy mapping out my day and perhaps recounting the previous one. What I write here is pretty much off the top of my head, and there have been times when I go back to my posts later in the day and see typos or incorrect grammar. I cringe, because by then the read count is usually rather high, and I picture all of you out there that have seen the errors and wonder what you must think of my writing ability.
> 
> But I try not to let it get to me. If I think ahead too much than I am certain that things would not come out the same and it would ruin the entire process for me. And probably for you all too. It already feels awkward to even mention things like this here. But I did want to acknowledge how much I appreciate having all of you as friends and allowing me the privilege to visit with you each day. It has certainly made my life better.
> 
> So at the risk of typos and pre-caffeine grammar errors and wandering, nonsensical thoughts, we continue on our journey.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those busy days where it seemed that I accomplished little. We had some errands to do in Digby, which meant that much of the day was shot. We needed some supplies to be ready for our next wholesale order and we also needed to hook up with Bernie for some things and make several stops along the way.
> 
> I was also able to meet with a good friend of mine that I haven't had the opportunity to visit all summer. We spent several hours catching up, and it felt good to be able to visit face to face instead of on the phone or through emails.
> 
> We had the top down on the car, as it was a beautiful day, but I noticed that the tops of the trees are beginning to get 'crispy' and some of them are even beginning to change color. Fall and winter is definitely on its way.
> 
> We were disappointed that when we arrived at Bernie and Ellen's, they weren't home. I did try to call the previous evening to see what their plans were, but were unable to reach them. Since we had plans to be in town anyway, we took a chance that we would catch them and unfortunately we did not. Later in the evening after I arrived home, I gave them a call and found they were out at their camp for the day, but we made plans for Thanksgiving dinner which is only in a few weeks. I still am getting over the fact that Canada's Thanksgiving is nearly two months prior to the USA one. While it seems strange, it is nice to celebrate twice, and have two good meals on top of it. I usually cook a full meal here, even if it is only us, as I still want to hold on to the tradition of my American roots.
> 
> We got our supplies and stocked up on the things we needed, and we were half way home before it dawned on me that I had forgotten to pick up my glasses from the eye doctor. I had brought them in when we arrived in town, as I had (almost) sat on them and bent them up a bit several weeks earlier and I wanted to see if they could repair them. I had inadvertently laid them next to me on the couch and since they are thin black frames (and I don't see well when they are off) I had forgotten that they were there.
> 
> Instead of waiting for them to be repaired, I opted to do my errands and had intended to come back before we left town. But it completely slipped my mind until I was half way home. They are my back up pair anyway, but I feel rather scatter brained and foolish. I suppose I am getting old.
> 
> Today I plan on finishing up the site update. I have five new patterns to post up there, and Keith has a couple also. Some of the new designs are Christmas already, as it is that time of year when people are starting to think in that direction. Among them is my advent calendar chalkboard plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the plaque is coated with the clear Chalkboard Finish from DecoArt. I like it because it allows the beauty of the walnut to show through and you can still write on it and it erases very easily. I found however that it worked best when I coated the walnut with a couple of coats of clear polyurethane first, to seal the wood. I sanded in between coats so that it was as smooth as possible (so not to catch the chalk dust) and then I applied a couple of coats of the coating.
> 
> The star has a felt pad glued on the back, with a rare earth magnet placed inside. My board is also has magnets glued on the back so that I can easily mount it on the refrigerator. Since our place is small and I don't have lots of room for shelving or nick-knacks, using magnets is a great way for me to display seasonal things temporarily. The rare earth magnets are great because they are small and ever so strong and there is no risk of the items falling off.
> 
> We find that people like to receive notices of site updates every couple of weeks and don't find us bothersome in doing so at that rate. I have some new designs sketched out for Halloween and autumn, and I need to get back at the saw again to cut them after this update is complete. There is still time I believe to post a couple of quick projects. I also need to work on some patterns for the new supplier. There are some great new ideas in the works and I think it will expand our business in directions we haven't gone in before. I am very excited about it.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. It is just beginning to get light out and it is breezy and overcast and grey. Very autumn-like.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.


I never think anything bad about the errors or typos….because no one's fingers can type as fast as their minds can go !!good blogs,sorry I missed you this morning,I was trying to finish my "Leopard and her cubs"....NOT happening,for some crazy reason I kept breaking blades L/R….need to go back to basics and find out whats wrong,me or the saw ??LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Day Dawning*

When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.

Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?

I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.

I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.

The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.

Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.

I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)

I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.

I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.

I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."

I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.

No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.

Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.

There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?

So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.

Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.

There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.

I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.

So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.

Have a wonderful day.










"Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Hi Sheila,

Well written. I'm guessing it's the folks you're having a disagreement with about your patterns that are now claiming you are using your blog to your benefit….gee, no kidding!

And I bet that since you are preventing them from doing a blog of their own, they feel as though you have an unfair advantage. Shame on you, Sheila. After all, they only altered your copyrighted work, left your name on it, (so they could claim they are giving you your due credit), when in reality it is so they could blame you for any complaints that come along. I can't see why this should bother you.

Some people and business just aren't worth the trouble or aggrevation they bring to the table with them.

I'm sure you and Keith will be just fine.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Lee - ((((HUGS)))) ;D

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Good morning Sheila,
I was going to make the same comment as Lee about your copyrighted patterns. If you took something of theirs that was copy righted, you can bet your last dollar that you would wind up being sue over it. I for one will never order any pattern from them again, (yours or any other). I think you should open that new door and start moving to doing more of your own sales with just a couple of select "outside vendors" to add to your sales. As you know Kathie and I are looking to expand into woodworking supplies and to make that happen I have decided to close my working outside of our business and retire in the spring to devote all of my time to the new business and our craft business. THAT is a big closing for me, as I don't like change!
Rick


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Sheila, you have become a pleasant part of my

day. A cuppa strong tea a wee bit o shortbread

and reading your blog.

I dont like the fact that someone is upsetting

you but, I do care. I know that you will both get

it all sorted. You are the better people. (excuse my

English, it is a second language to me LoL) If ye ken

whit a mean? 

Have a wonderful day and dont forget to smell the roses.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Rick - You and Kathie are amazing! I wish you all the best in your new venture. Yes, it is scary, but I always say to Keith "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it!" (My own quote from myself this time!) It is a tough time to begin a business, or survive in an existing one, but me on my pink cloud still believes that if you give a great product with great service at a fair price, you will be OK. And I am sticking to it.

Jamie - I am very glad that you consider me your friend. I admire you a great deal and I am glad we 'met' here on Lumberjocks. Tea and shortbread, eh? MMMmmm! Sounds really good to me! Even though I am a coffee girl, in the winter I do enjoy tea with a cookie of some sort. Always makes things better.

We WILL be OK. I just feel it. Doing the right thing isn't always easy, but in the long run, it is the path we must take.

Thank you for caring! 

Sheila


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Lee makes a good point. "...[they] just aren't worth the trouble or aggrevation…"

Jim Barry
WoodworkersWorkshop.com


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


what´s the matter with you girl …. don´t you have humor … see the good point in it 
they split the work in two ….. they get the trouble with the sale 
and you get the complains .. both benefit of it … :-(

that stinks a little too much of rotten cadavres …

Dennis


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


you and Keith will be just fine…I and thousands of other wood nuts believe in you…..keep your head up and just go for it !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


Yes it does indeed, Dennis! And yes, Jim. Lee is right on the mark. Thanks too Ron. We are feeling much better today. New things in the works keep the mind busy . . . . 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


That's what I like in here. After all of the turmoil, in the end you will see the calmness… KEEP YOUR MIND BUSY… eh that's it. I really start my day reading your blog Sheila and comments too. Thanks.
Have a nice tomorrow too! Have a sound sleep tonight.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Day Dawning*
> 
> When I woke up this morning, something occurred to me.
> 
> Isn't it nice how each day brings with it the chance for a fresh start?
> 
> I realize right off that the above statement is quite simplistic, and also that some of us are in situations that unfortunately continue from day to day. But on some levels, there are bits and pieces of our lives that are still in our control. To me, each day is like opening a book to a new chapter of my life that will be written as the day unfolds. And I am the writer of that story.
> 
> I find it very empowering to think in that way. Whether it is completely true or not, if I believe that it is true, it gives me a sense of control over my life and my actions and with that control comes calm. And with that calm comes productivity. It can be that simple.
> 
> The past week or so have been difficult for me because of some thing that have been going on with my business. Just before those things came to light, I was on a pretty good roll of creativity. But as things began to unfold, I got caught up in these feelings of anger and betrayal and disappointment and looking back, it has taken its toll on me both personally and professionally and of course, creatively.
> 
> Each day I try to write here and share my experiences. Going back to the beginning of this blog, I once again recall the story of how some customers called me (more than one in a week) and were surprised that I answered my own phone. They had thought that I had a full staff to do trivial things such as that. I suppose that because of my exposure through the magazine and other places, I had a persona of being some well-off, successful CEO that had employees and staff and all that people think is included in running a company. Little did they realize that I had about $6 in my checking account at the time. Not to mention some debt that I was in.
> 
> I felt so uncomfortable that people perceived me in that way, that it prompted me to begin posting here. Not to whine or moan about my life, but to share my journey in developing my business and making it once again successful. (And I knew in my heart that I would somehow be able to make it a success!)
> 
> I made a pact with myself that whether things went up or down, I would try to share the information as objectively as I could here each morning. I am not here to throw stones, or to blame others for my stupid decisions or actions (or lack of action), but rather to allow others to come into my life for a bit and see how a small business just starting in a poor economy could perhaps reach a level of success. And also to seek the advice of others who have been through similar circumstances and are willing to share their experiences. After all, creative people in general are for the most part willing to share with other creative people.
> 
> I have recently been accused of spewing propaganda here and using my blog as a soap box to try to gain the sympathy of people and demonize certain others that I feel have wronged me.
> 
> I really don't think that is true at all. While I have been admittedly upset with some events that are occurring right now, I truly and honestly have tried to look at them and present them as objectively as someone in my position can. And while I realize that this formula isn't perfect, and that there certainly may be some slant in my direction (after all, it is me who is doing the writing) I still feel that I have only mentioned things that have actually occurred and have stuck to the facts, without embellishment on my part. Simply said, "it is what it is."
> 
> I have been told that the alterations to my patterns that I recently discovered are "inconsequential" and that I am being vindictive and blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I disagree strongly with that way of thinking, and believe that somehow they are missing the point.
> 
> No matter how small the changes were (or for that matter, what they were) they were done without my consent and worse yet, knowing that I specifically opposed many of them in the first place. No matter if it happened on one pattern or all 400+ patterns, it is the principle that it is wrong in the first place. Whether it occurred on one pattern or all of them is inconsequential. It should not happened at all.
> 
> Because of it, trust is broken. I would be a fool if I felt the same way about things after this had happened. Whether it was intentional or not, it was damaging. I am sorry that both sides cannot see that.
> 
> There is no 'quick fix' for this problem. Things are already in print and much of the damage has already been done to our side. These changes could have occurred as long as two years ago and we have no way of knowing exactly how many people received our patterns in this format. There is just no way to tell. How can you put a price on a damaged reputation anyway? Once a bad taste is left in the mouth of the customer, how would I possibly be able to change it? Especially when I was unaware of what was happening?
> 
> So we take a breath. And we try to think rationally. We can't turn time back. We can't erase what some must be thinking about our work. While it is frustrating to us to have to accept, what is done is done. And we need to move on from here.
> 
> Instead of thinking what I can't do, I am choosing to focus on what we CAN do. We have several opportunities ahead of us. We do have loyal customers who realize the quality of our work and will stand by us. We will work harder to market our work to new customers who perhaps haven't seen our patterns or know about us. And we will venture into new undertakings and try to expand our business there.
> 
> There are all kinds of options ahead of us. And as long as there are options, we will be OK.
> 
> I reached a point yesterday when things were again getting to me. I am sure that Keith felt the same, as I could see it in his demeanor. It was then that I decided that enough was enough. I have spent enough time on this problem and I preferred to spend my energy working on all the good things that await us, not focus on the failures.
> 
> So today, as the sun began rising, I told myself that this is going to be a good day. And I am going to do my best to make it such. No matter what the outcome of this situation, we will be OK. And we will be stronger, smarter and better for having gone through it. I believe that in my heart.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not let the behaviour of others destroy your inner peace." - Dalai Lama


That is definitely a good approach, Bert. Busy is really good - especially when you are moving in a positive direction.  Thanks!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience*

I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.

While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.

We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.

We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.

It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.

I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.

I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.

But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.

I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.

I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.

Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.










Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com

I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


patience is something I am short of…but still I keep trying…have a wonderful day !!....good blog by the way !


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


like the pic too !! LOL


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Patience is something that will come and go…..depending on who the idiot on the other end is, is how we deal with it. 
I am sure that whatever you & Keith are thinking of getting into, will work out just fine, because you both seem to "click" together. I think the most stressful thing would be, over-thinking it all. I find myself, over-whelming myself by over-thinking myself…............does that make sense??? I know you want to "cover all the bases" so to speak, just one step at a time will get you there., I think 
Always, the best of luck to you both.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Sheila You are going to get there, I believe

"Patience"

I used to have a Tshirt back in the 70's with

two vultures on it. One vulture says to the

other, "Patience my Ass, I'm going to kill some

thing". LoL

Jamie

Waiting for Shirley to come back from the Post

Office wi some scones.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Shelia - I know you guys will choose wisely. I think we all go through times of indecision but to just venture out is, at times, the best one.

Jamie - Your post office sells scones ???? LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


I just got back from my post office and there were *no scones* there! 

I tend to be a bit like Roger. While I like to think I am in control (and I am most of the time) there are occasions when I 'lose it' and get angry. Fortunately those are few and far between because I rarely feel good about it afterword.

I can only HOPE we make the right choices, Jerrell. One would like to think we would, but after this past experience, I certainly do doubt my judgment of people. I think that is probably a natural though.

I'm a-tryin' though! 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Good Blog Sheila and Good Luck with your New Endeavors!
I hope that your patience is rewarded!
On a side note, I did that headlight thing…
A little over $20 for a 3M kit.
All I needed was an electric drill, some good masking tape,
and a water spray bottle…
It took less than an hour…
The Pix don't do them justice but,
here's before when they were almost opaque…

And here's an hour later…
If I had been a little more patient, they would have come out even better!!
I was skeptical that it would work, but I'm very impressed with how they came out…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Wow, Mike! That is exactly what we need. I hope they have that kit here in Canada! I will have to look for it.  Thanks for sharing it. And thanks for the nice wishes. I am hoping for the best.

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


My Pleasure my Friend…
I think any Auto Supply store would have them…
(They called it a "Headlight Refurbishing Kit")


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure.

I would think that people of your abilities (both you and Keith) should have success in whatever you decide to try. Not because it is easy to try new things but because it can be hard. Firstly it brings a challenge that the intelligent mind cannot resist and secondly the satisfaction that a challenge, successfully met, can bring. Without being immodest that's why I do the projects that I do and I see in your work, both of you, the same pursuit of achievement. Whilst I appreciate that this is your work and brings you your income isn't it just a bit more fulfilling with a bit of novelty added in?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


now you surpriced me Mike never exspected the outcome to be that nice 

Sheila the only advice you can give new people who wants to make a business bythemself
is a question ….. are they reagy to work 16-20 hours a day for 10 $ day in and day out 
if not then to be selfimployd is not for them 
they shuold only get selfimployd if they like to work …. not for the money

can they survive …. well as we say here you will do alright if you survive the first 7 years 
becourse then they have made all the faults thats possible hopefully they have learned from all of them 

to run a business on the dayly basis is a tuff management in it self 
but to be a leader is to set a goal 2-3-5 years in the future (and write it down) 
and then trim the business to get there either its about earning x money or change the direction
of how the business is going to make money in the future 
instead of just zig-zag on small roads during the city its a matter of getting the single 
productionline on the highway so you can get the time to develop new idea´s that
you can try and see if they hold water 
as entrepreneurs we don´t want to deal with the dayly management of a business 
we want to try new things geting new ideas ….. we either learn to manage or we have to hire 
one to do it for us …. sadly those two things is like water and oil and is hard to mix 
since as entrepaneurs wont let other people be over us and make the dessisions on how 
the money is used /earned

its allright to try new ideas as long as the long term goal isn´t out of sight 
if the company have written down the goal that has been set then its possible
for all in the company to trim the rudder if they see they are getting sidetracked

have a great day 
Dennis

ps. had a 3 grader to day that wanted to make a table for her build a bear doll 
talk about me being chanlanged .. LOL …. its not easy to simplyfire things so much 
when we used to make it difficult for us self with dovetails,tenons, etc, etc


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I started writing a blog once already today. I had half a page done, and I didn't really like how it read, so I deleted it. The funny part of it was that the subject of the post was 'indecision.' Perhaps it should have been written after all.
> 
> While going through the many changes that our business is experiencing at this time. it is sometimes difficult to know if what we are doing is the right thing. I suppose there is nothing in this life that is certain, and the only way we will really find out whether we are heading in the right direction is to give new things a try. Sailing these uncharted waters can be a bit uncomfortable though, and I am certain that is the root of our indecisiveness.
> 
> We are exploring some new avenues for our patterns right now. We are fortunate that we have many opportunities in front of us and probably the most difficult part is to decide which one to pursue first. Many of them have promise, and naturally we want to pick the ones that will be the most beneficial to our company at this time.
> 
> We are often asked by customers who are starting their own businesses which avenue they should follow. To me, that is a very difficult question to answer, as there are just too many variables for us to give blanket advice that will work for everyone. While we would like to help, we do understand that each person has different circumstances, and what will work for one will not work for someone else. The best advice that we could give them is to try things out and see what works best for them. I believe that is the only way that one will find true success, and there is no short cut we can offer.
> 
> It is times such as this when we realize that we need to take our own advice and just give the new things a try. Whether they fail or not will dictate further decisions that we will make, but without giving some of these new things a chance, we will never know.
> 
> I am working on some new ideas right now that are like this. It involves doing something that I haven't yet done and will introduce our company to a market that we have not yet been involved in. In some ways, it is rather scary for me. As with any new venture, the potential to fail is certainly present. While I have been comfortable here in my niche of creating scroll saw patterns, both Keith and I feel that it is time to 'leave the nest' and branch out into other aspects of woodworking. We are certain that there will be a learning curve to this, but we are ready for that, as we feel that we do have a lot to contribute to this area and it may be something that will be good for us in the long run.
> 
> I went through this a bit when I decided to start creating painting patterns again. There was a stretch of several years where I had not been involved in the painting community at all, and I had to start at the bottom all over again. After being somewhat recognized in the scroll sawing world, the painters had no knowledge at all of me, and it was somewhat of a scary experience to say the least.
> 
> But I felt strongly (as I do now) that I had something positive to contribute to this area of creativity and while it has been a good deal of work, I feel as if I am beginning to make a small foothold in that area. I am making progress. I just need to hold that thought and bring it to this new branch that we are considering.
> 
> I am sure there will be a learning curve here too. I don't for a minute believe that I will find 'instant success' in this new venture, but by knowing that and being prepared for it, I believe that eventually the patience will pay off and we will do OK.
> 
> I will certainly talk a little more about these new things in future posts. I am just now starting to get into the new frame of thinking about it, and I don't want to talk about it in detail quite yet. I am sure it won't be long, but I need to develop a sense of comfort in what I am doing before I do so. I hope you all understand.
> 
> Patience is an essential ingredient in success. It saddens me to think of all the opportunities that have been lost by those who haven't been patient enough to allow them to develop. It does however take a conscious effort on our part to be patient sometimes when we are excited about a new endeavor. I am going to try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of www.icanhascheezeburger.com
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Thanks again, Mike! It looks wonderful!

Martyn - Thank you for the encouragement. There is something of a challenge getting out of our comfort zone and trying new endeavors. Even though we have been forced into it (when our blinders were removed) we both are going to try to make the best of it. My thoughts are that our best work is yet to come. That'll show 'um! Sometimes you just have to cut the gangrene leg off. While it may be painful in the beginning, once you adjust you are able to get along fine - without the disease.

Dennis - Thank you for your comments very much. Building something simpler when your mind is trained at such a high level is certainly a challenge. I find that when I am designing simpler patterns for the 'beginners' I sometimes feel like I am 'cheating' because I am so used to doing complex pieces. Those simpler ones are sometimes much harder than the intricate ones, and it takes just as much concentration and thinking to get it right. It is all part of teaching though and if we don't go backwards a bit in our lessons and teach the new comers, our hobby will certainly fizzle out and die. I am certain you will do a splendid job!

Thank you all again for your support. It is nice to know that I have you all as friends.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Differences*

Many times when we hear of two people having 'differences' we think it is a bad thing. The mere term brings to mind visions of conflict and discontent.

But when looking at things from another perspective, perhaps as an artist or creative person, differences are not viewed as something negative, but rather sought after in order to provide value through uniqueness and individuality. The more unique they are, the higher the value.

I think that it is interesting that a word would have such diverse meanings. While I realize that there are many words such as this in our language, I find it rather ironic that a word with the root of 'different' can express two entirely 'different' pictures in our mind.

So what got me thinking about all these good and bad differences?

As those of you have been reading know, the past week or so of my life here has been filled with differences. I have had some issues present in my business that have not been pleasant. There have been some differences with one of my distributors in the negative sense, as we are unable to come to a meeting of the minds. Conflicts such as these are draining and detrimental to anyone, and I know few people who enjoy being in this state of mind.

But instead of focusing on the negative differences, we have chosen to move forward. There are other avenues in front of us that we are able and willing to explore in our work, and we are choosing to focus on that and our future rather than dwell on our past.

My partner Keith has been working with me for just over three years now. When I first met him back then, he had very little knowledge or experience working with the scroll saw. He was familiar with general woodworking, as he had built some nice stereo equipment such as speakers and such and other larger furniture items.

When I first introduced him to the scroll saw, there was naturally a learning curve. But it amazed me how quickly he not only learned the basics, but became very masterful at cutting. Soon he began creating his own patterns, and because he was already quite proficient with computers, quickly learned the software programs and process that I use to create them.

One thing that I did notice through this entire process was how differently we did many things. As Keith gained confidence in what he was doing, he began to divert from the methods that I had shown him. Not only did this apply to the process, but also to the types of scrolling that he was creating and the designs.

You would think that this may bother me, as in the very beginning I was the 'teacher' on some levels. But it did not. I had always had the philosophy that each one needs to learn their own way and by encouraging one to do so, they develop their own style and sense of security in what they are doing. I think our situation is a prime example of how well that can work.

While Keith and I basically do the same thing, there are undeniable differences in both our methods and our results. And that is very exciting.

This is an example of how wonderful being 'different' can be. Instead of being a clone of me and my design style, Keith has brought his own style to our company and has multiplied its diversity and appeal. Just as I have my own personal style and preferences of types of designs I like to do, Keith has his, and it has truly added a great deal to the company as a whole.

In our recent goals of trying to diversify and branch out to appeal to other areas of woodworking, this has helped tremendously. We each have ideas of where we would like to explore, and between the two of us we will hopefully find some new avenues that will help our business grow.

Last night, Keith did his first blog here on Lumberjocks. It is a blog about Carving Using a Scroll Saw Pattern and shows a great way to integrate what we do into the carving arena.

I would have never thought on these lines, and I am really happy with seeing the results of his idea.










The method he used is fun and relaxing and requires few tools other then a Dremel and a couple of bits and a saw to cut the perimeter. We think it may be a technique that could easily be applied to many types of projects and be enjoyed by many.

As for myself, I am still working on my own new directions. At this time, I am still not ready to talk much about it, but I am getting closer. It isn't that I am doing something completely new - as a matter of fact I am working on some things that have been associated with woodworking for many years - but it is new for me and like anyone who is just starting to do something different, I need to feel a bit more confident about it and myself before I am ready to show it to the world. But I am getting closer every day.

Differences can really be something positive. If everything was the same and everyone thought the same and liked and disliked the same things, think of how boring our world would be. Differences bring variety and choices and interest to our lives. Why then would we feel it necessary to have everyone think like we do? By embracing the diversity of others, we are only enriching our own lives and allowing ourselves an endless world of experiences. And because of that, our lives are much fuller and happier.

Have a great day today. Do something different.

We all should know that diversity makes for a rich tapestry, and we must understand that all the threads of the tapestry are equal in value no matter what the color. - Maya Angelou










Image courtesy of http://gaolst.deviantart.com/


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Differences*
> 
> Many times when we hear of two people having 'differences' we think it is a bad thing. The mere term brings to mind visions of conflict and discontent.
> 
> But when looking at things from another perspective, perhaps as an artist or creative person, differences are not viewed as something negative, but rather sought after in order to provide value through uniqueness and individuality. The more unique they are, the higher the value.
> 
> I think that it is interesting that a word would have such diverse meanings. While I realize that there are many words such as this in our language, I find it rather ironic that a word with the root of 'different' can express two entirely 'different' pictures in our mind.
> 
> So what got me thinking about all these good and bad differences?
> 
> As those of you have been reading know, the past week or so of my life here has been filled with differences. I have had some issues present in my business that have not been pleasant. There have been some differences with one of my distributors in the negative sense, as we are unable to come to a meeting of the minds. Conflicts such as these are draining and detrimental to anyone, and I know few people who enjoy being in this state of mind.
> 
> But instead of focusing on the negative differences, we have chosen to move forward. There are other avenues in front of us that we are able and willing to explore in our work, and we are choosing to focus on that and our future rather than dwell on our past.
> 
> My partner Keith has been working with me for just over three years now. When I first met him back then, he had very little knowledge or experience working with the scroll saw. He was familiar with general woodworking, as he had built some nice stereo equipment such as speakers and such and other larger furniture items.
> 
> When I first introduced him to the scroll saw, there was naturally a learning curve. But it amazed me how quickly he not only learned the basics, but became very masterful at cutting. Soon he began creating his own patterns, and because he was already quite proficient with computers, quickly learned the software programs and process that I use to create them.
> 
> One thing that I did notice through this entire process was how differently we did many things. As Keith gained confidence in what he was doing, he began to divert from the methods that I had shown him. Not only did this apply to the process, but also to the types of scrolling that he was creating and the designs.
> 
> You would think that this may bother me, as in the very beginning I was the 'teacher' on some levels. But it did not. I had always had the philosophy that each one needs to learn their own way and by encouraging one to do so, they develop their own style and sense of security in what they are doing. I think our situation is a prime example of how well that can work.
> 
> While Keith and I basically do the same thing, there are undeniable differences in both our methods and our results. And that is very exciting.
> 
> This is an example of how wonderful being 'different' can be. Instead of being a clone of me and my design style, Keith has brought his own style to our company and has multiplied its diversity and appeal. Just as I have my own personal style and preferences of types of designs I like to do, Keith has his, and it has truly added a great deal to the company as a whole.
> 
> In our recent goals of trying to diversify and branch out to appeal to other areas of woodworking, this has helped tremendously. We each have ideas of where we would like to explore, and between the two of us we will hopefully find some new avenues that will help our business grow.
> 
> Last night, Keith did his first blog here on Lumberjocks. It is a blog about Carving Using a Scroll Saw Pattern and shows a great way to integrate what we do into the carving arena.
> 
> I would have never thought on these lines, and I am really happy with seeing the results of his idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The method he used is fun and relaxing and requires few tools other then a Dremel and a couple of bits and a saw to cut the perimeter. We think it may be a technique that could easily be applied to many types of projects and be enjoyed by many.
> 
> As for myself, I am still working on my own new directions. At this time, I am still not ready to talk much about it, but I am getting closer. It isn't that I am doing something completely new - as a matter of fact I am working on some things that have been associated with woodworking for many years - but it is new for me and like anyone who is just starting to do something different, I need to feel a bit more confident about it and myself before I am ready to show it to the world. But I am getting closer every day.
> 
> Differences can really be something positive. If everything was the same and everyone thought the same and liked and disliked the same things, think of how boring our world would be. Differences bring variety and choices and interest to our lives. Why then would we feel it necessary to have everyone think like we do? By embracing the diversity of others, we are only enriching our own lives and allowing ourselves an endless world of experiences. And because of that, our lives are much fuller and happier.
> 
> Have a great day today. Do something different.
> 
> We all should know that diversity makes for a rich tapestry, and we must understand that all the threads of the tapestry are equal in value no matter what the color. - Maya Angelou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of http://gaolst.deviantart.com/


good morning Sheila and Keith !interesting thoughts today…hmmmm,very interesting to me …have you ever thought about writing a book or perhaps compiling your blogs into a book ??....I am always looking for something different to challenge myself with..Keith's project has many factors going for it…its relatively cheap,anyone,regardless of their experience can do this,...and its something totally different….really neat I think,and will add this pattern to my "bucket list"...everybody have a great day !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Differences*
> 
> Many times when we hear of two people having 'differences' we think it is a bad thing. The mere term brings to mind visions of conflict and discontent.
> 
> But when looking at things from another perspective, perhaps as an artist or creative person, differences are not viewed as something negative, but rather sought after in order to provide value through uniqueness and individuality. The more unique they are, the higher the value.
> 
> I think that it is interesting that a word would have such diverse meanings. While I realize that there are many words such as this in our language, I find it rather ironic that a word with the root of 'different' can express two entirely 'different' pictures in our mind.
> 
> So what got me thinking about all these good and bad differences?
> 
> As those of you have been reading know, the past week or so of my life here has been filled with differences. I have had some issues present in my business that have not been pleasant. There have been some differences with one of my distributors in the negative sense, as we are unable to come to a meeting of the minds. Conflicts such as these are draining and detrimental to anyone, and I know few people who enjoy being in this state of mind.
> 
> But instead of focusing on the negative differences, we have chosen to move forward. There are other avenues in front of us that we are able and willing to explore in our work, and we are choosing to focus on that and our future rather than dwell on our past.
> 
> My partner Keith has been working with me for just over three years now. When I first met him back then, he had very little knowledge or experience working with the scroll saw. He was familiar with general woodworking, as he had built some nice stereo equipment such as speakers and such and other larger furniture items.
> 
> When I first introduced him to the scroll saw, there was naturally a learning curve. But it amazed me how quickly he not only learned the basics, but became very masterful at cutting. Soon he began creating his own patterns, and because he was already quite proficient with computers, quickly learned the software programs and process that I use to create them.
> 
> One thing that I did notice through this entire process was how differently we did many things. As Keith gained confidence in what he was doing, he began to divert from the methods that I had shown him. Not only did this apply to the process, but also to the types of scrolling that he was creating and the designs.
> 
> You would think that this may bother me, as in the very beginning I was the 'teacher' on some levels. But it did not. I had always had the philosophy that each one needs to learn their own way and by encouraging one to do so, they develop their own style and sense of security in what they are doing. I think our situation is a prime example of how well that can work.
> 
> While Keith and I basically do the same thing, there are undeniable differences in both our methods and our results. And that is very exciting.
> 
> This is an example of how wonderful being 'different' can be. Instead of being a clone of me and my design style, Keith has brought his own style to our company and has multiplied its diversity and appeal. Just as I have my own personal style and preferences of types of designs I like to do, Keith has his, and it has truly added a great deal to the company as a whole.
> 
> In our recent goals of trying to diversify and branch out to appeal to other areas of woodworking, this has helped tremendously. We each have ideas of where we would like to explore, and between the two of us we will hopefully find some new avenues that will help our business grow.
> 
> Last night, Keith did his first blog here on Lumberjocks. It is a blog about Carving Using a Scroll Saw Pattern and shows a great way to integrate what we do into the carving arena.
> 
> I would have never thought on these lines, and I am really happy with seeing the results of his idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The method he used is fun and relaxing and requires few tools other then a Dremel and a couple of bits and a saw to cut the perimeter. We think it may be a technique that could easily be applied to many types of projects and be enjoyed by many.
> 
> As for myself, I am still working on my own new directions. At this time, I am still not ready to talk much about it, but I am getting closer. It isn't that I am doing something completely new - as a matter of fact I am working on some things that have been associated with woodworking for many years - but it is new for me and like anyone who is just starting to do something different, I need to feel a bit more confident about it and myself before I am ready to show it to the world. But I am getting closer every day.
> 
> Differences can really be something positive. If everything was the same and everyone thought the same and liked and disliked the same things, think of how boring our world would be. Differences bring variety and choices and interest to our lives. Why then would we feel it necessary to have everyone think like we do? By embracing the diversity of others, we are only enriching our own lives and allowing ourselves an endless world of experiences. And because of that, our lives are much fuller and happier.
> 
> Have a great day today. Do something different.
> 
> We all should know that diversity makes for a rich tapestry, and we must understand that all the threads of the tapestry are equal in value no matter what the color. - Maya Angelou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of http://gaolst.deviantart.com/


Thanks, Ron! My friend Bernie always says I should write a book! With over 800 blogs, I think I already did just that! LOL It will probably wind up being longer than 'War and Peace'. 

Yes, I think Keith's project is really cool! The one shown was only his first attempt at the process. Cutting large things on the scroll saw is (for me) tedious and I don't enjoy it. But once the perimeter is done, it is very relaxing to just remove the layer of material with the Dremel. He said it actually didn't take him longer than if he were cutting the regular sized piece to begin with. Not to bad . . .

This process could be adapted to so many projects. We have a new distributor who has offered us many printing capabilities that we never had before, so teaming up with him helps us to think in new directions.

Yes! Changes CAN be good. We are really excited about the many new possibilities that are ahead. I am happy you want to give it a try!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Differences*
> 
> Many times when we hear of two people having 'differences' we think it is a bad thing. The mere term brings to mind visions of conflict and discontent.
> 
> But when looking at things from another perspective, perhaps as an artist or creative person, differences are not viewed as something negative, but rather sought after in order to provide value through uniqueness and individuality. The more unique they are, the higher the value.
> 
> I think that it is interesting that a word would have such diverse meanings. While I realize that there are many words such as this in our language, I find it rather ironic that a word with the root of 'different' can express two entirely 'different' pictures in our mind.
> 
> So what got me thinking about all these good and bad differences?
> 
> As those of you have been reading know, the past week or so of my life here has been filled with differences. I have had some issues present in my business that have not been pleasant. There have been some differences with one of my distributors in the negative sense, as we are unable to come to a meeting of the minds. Conflicts such as these are draining and detrimental to anyone, and I know few people who enjoy being in this state of mind.
> 
> But instead of focusing on the negative differences, we have chosen to move forward. There are other avenues in front of us that we are able and willing to explore in our work, and we are choosing to focus on that and our future rather than dwell on our past.
> 
> My partner Keith has been working with me for just over three years now. When I first met him back then, he had very little knowledge or experience working with the scroll saw. He was familiar with general woodworking, as he had built some nice stereo equipment such as speakers and such and other larger furniture items.
> 
> When I first introduced him to the scroll saw, there was naturally a learning curve. But it amazed me how quickly he not only learned the basics, but became very masterful at cutting. Soon he began creating his own patterns, and because he was already quite proficient with computers, quickly learned the software programs and process that I use to create them.
> 
> One thing that I did notice through this entire process was how differently we did many things. As Keith gained confidence in what he was doing, he began to divert from the methods that I had shown him. Not only did this apply to the process, but also to the types of scrolling that he was creating and the designs.
> 
> You would think that this may bother me, as in the very beginning I was the 'teacher' on some levels. But it did not. I had always had the philosophy that each one needs to learn their own way and by encouraging one to do so, they develop their own style and sense of security in what they are doing. I think our situation is a prime example of how well that can work.
> 
> While Keith and I basically do the same thing, there are undeniable differences in both our methods and our results. And that is very exciting.
> 
> This is an example of how wonderful being 'different' can be. Instead of being a clone of me and my design style, Keith has brought his own style to our company and has multiplied its diversity and appeal. Just as I have my own personal style and preferences of types of designs I like to do, Keith has his, and it has truly added a great deal to the company as a whole.
> 
> In our recent goals of trying to diversify and branch out to appeal to other areas of woodworking, this has helped tremendously. We each have ideas of where we would like to explore, and between the two of us we will hopefully find some new avenues that will help our business grow.
> 
> Last night, Keith did his first blog here on Lumberjocks. It is a blog about Carving Using a Scroll Saw Pattern and shows a great way to integrate what we do into the carving arena.
> 
> I would have never thought on these lines, and I am really happy with seeing the results of his idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The method he used is fun and relaxing and requires few tools other then a Dremel and a couple of bits and a saw to cut the perimeter. We think it may be a technique that could easily be applied to many types of projects and be enjoyed by many.
> 
> As for myself, I am still working on my own new directions. At this time, I am still not ready to talk much about it, but I am getting closer. It isn't that I am doing something completely new - as a matter of fact I am working on some things that have been associated with woodworking for many years - but it is new for me and like anyone who is just starting to do something different, I need to feel a bit more confident about it and myself before I am ready to show it to the world. But I am getting closer every day.
> 
> Differences can really be something positive. If everything was the same and everyone thought the same and liked and disliked the same things, think of how boring our world would be. Differences bring variety and choices and interest to our lives. Why then would we feel it necessary to have everyone think like we do? By embracing the diversity of others, we are only enriching our own lives and allowing ourselves an endless world of experiences. And because of that, our lives are much fuller and happier.
> 
> Have a great day today. Do something different.
> 
> We all should know that diversity makes for a rich tapestry, and we must understand that all the threads of the tapestry are equal in value no matter what the color. - Maya Angelou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of http://gaolst.deviantart.com/


Super! Ya'll are onto something good. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Differences*
> 
> Many times when we hear of two people having 'differences' we think it is a bad thing. The mere term brings to mind visions of conflict and discontent.
> 
> But when looking at things from another perspective, perhaps as an artist or creative person, differences are not viewed as something negative, but rather sought after in order to provide value through uniqueness and individuality. The more unique they are, the higher the value.
> 
> I think that it is interesting that a word would have such diverse meanings. While I realize that there are many words such as this in our language, I find it rather ironic that a word with the root of 'different' can express two entirely 'different' pictures in our mind.
> 
> So what got me thinking about all these good and bad differences?
> 
> As those of you have been reading know, the past week or so of my life here has been filled with differences. I have had some issues present in my business that have not been pleasant. There have been some differences with one of my distributors in the negative sense, as we are unable to come to a meeting of the minds. Conflicts such as these are draining and detrimental to anyone, and I know few people who enjoy being in this state of mind.
> 
> But instead of focusing on the negative differences, we have chosen to move forward. There are other avenues in front of us that we are able and willing to explore in our work, and we are choosing to focus on that and our future rather than dwell on our past.
> 
> My partner Keith has been working with me for just over three years now. When I first met him back then, he had very little knowledge or experience working with the scroll saw. He was familiar with general woodworking, as he had built some nice stereo equipment such as speakers and such and other larger furniture items.
> 
> When I first introduced him to the scroll saw, there was naturally a learning curve. But it amazed me how quickly he not only learned the basics, but became very masterful at cutting. Soon he began creating his own patterns, and because he was already quite proficient with computers, quickly learned the software programs and process that I use to create them.
> 
> One thing that I did notice through this entire process was how differently we did many things. As Keith gained confidence in what he was doing, he began to divert from the methods that I had shown him. Not only did this apply to the process, but also to the types of scrolling that he was creating and the designs.
> 
> You would think that this may bother me, as in the very beginning I was the 'teacher' on some levels. But it did not. I had always had the philosophy that each one needs to learn their own way and by encouraging one to do so, they develop their own style and sense of security in what they are doing. I think our situation is a prime example of how well that can work.
> 
> While Keith and I basically do the same thing, there are undeniable differences in both our methods and our results. And that is very exciting.
> 
> This is an example of how wonderful being 'different' can be. Instead of being a clone of me and my design style, Keith has brought his own style to our company and has multiplied its diversity and appeal. Just as I have my own personal style and preferences of types of designs I like to do, Keith has his, and it has truly added a great deal to the company as a whole.
> 
> In our recent goals of trying to diversify and branch out to appeal to other areas of woodworking, this has helped tremendously. We each have ideas of where we would like to explore, and between the two of us we will hopefully find some new avenues that will help our business grow.
> 
> Last night, Keith did his first blog here on Lumberjocks. It is a blog about Carving Using a Scroll Saw Pattern and shows a great way to integrate what we do into the carving arena.
> 
> I would have never thought on these lines, and I am really happy with seeing the results of his idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The method he used is fun and relaxing and requires few tools other then a Dremel and a couple of bits and a saw to cut the perimeter. We think it may be a technique that could easily be applied to many types of projects and be enjoyed by many.
> 
> As for myself, I am still working on my own new directions. At this time, I am still not ready to talk much about it, but I am getting closer. It isn't that I am doing something completely new - as a matter of fact I am working on some things that have been associated with woodworking for many years - but it is new for me and like anyone who is just starting to do something different, I need to feel a bit more confident about it and myself before I am ready to show it to the world. But I am getting closer every day.
> 
> Differences can really be something positive. If everything was the same and everyone thought the same and liked and disliked the same things, think of how boring our world would be. Differences bring variety and choices and interest to our lives. Why then would we feel it necessary to have everyone think like we do? By embracing the diversity of others, we are only enriching our own lives and allowing ourselves an endless world of experiences. And because of that, our lives are much fuller and happier.
> 
> Have a great day today. Do something different.
> 
> We all should know that diversity makes for a rich tapestry, and we must understand that all the threads of the tapestry are equal in value no matter what the color. - Maya Angelou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of http://gaolst.deviantart.com/


well i can see that i have had an influence on him, since he did a grizz bear…lol….just kidding, i enjoyed todays blog as i do all of them, but i really enjoyed this one because you talked on how well the two of you work together and how even though you taught him some scroll saw methods and such, he brought a different spin to it and that has enhanced your company and will bring more to the table in the way of design and method, ive enjoyed seeing how you two work together, and i see many wonderful things coming from what you do…i wish you both great success..and im really glad you dont have a clone, i could not see keith with a blonde wig on…naw…not at all…lol…......you guys have a nice weekend….....grizz p.s did you color your hair…you use to be more blonde for sure…or should i not ask that question…..


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Differences*
> 
> Many times when we hear of two people having 'differences' we think it is a bad thing. The mere term brings to mind visions of conflict and discontent.
> 
> But when looking at things from another perspective, perhaps as an artist or creative person, differences are not viewed as something negative, but rather sought after in order to provide value through uniqueness and individuality. The more unique they are, the higher the value.
> 
> I think that it is interesting that a word would have such diverse meanings. While I realize that there are many words such as this in our language, I find it rather ironic that a word with the root of 'different' can express two entirely 'different' pictures in our mind.
> 
> So what got me thinking about all these good and bad differences?
> 
> As those of you have been reading know, the past week or so of my life here has been filled with differences. I have had some issues present in my business that have not been pleasant. There have been some differences with one of my distributors in the negative sense, as we are unable to come to a meeting of the minds. Conflicts such as these are draining and detrimental to anyone, and I know few people who enjoy being in this state of mind.
> 
> But instead of focusing on the negative differences, we have chosen to move forward. There are other avenues in front of us that we are able and willing to explore in our work, and we are choosing to focus on that and our future rather than dwell on our past.
> 
> My partner Keith has been working with me for just over three years now. When I first met him back then, he had very little knowledge or experience working with the scroll saw. He was familiar with general woodworking, as he had built some nice stereo equipment such as speakers and such and other larger furniture items.
> 
> When I first introduced him to the scroll saw, there was naturally a learning curve. But it amazed me how quickly he not only learned the basics, but became very masterful at cutting. Soon he began creating his own patterns, and because he was already quite proficient with computers, quickly learned the software programs and process that I use to create them.
> 
> One thing that I did notice through this entire process was how differently we did many things. As Keith gained confidence in what he was doing, he began to divert from the methods that I had shown him. Not only did this apply to the process, but also to the types of scrolling that he was creating and the designs.
> 
> You would think that this may bother me, as in the very beginning I was the 'teacher' on some levels. But it did not. I had always had the philosophy that each one needs to learn their own way and by encouraging one to do so, they develop their own style and sense of security in what they are doing. I think our situation is a prime example of how well that can work.
> 
> While Keith and I basically do the same thing, there are undeniable differences in both our methods and our results. And that is very exciting.
> 
> This is an example of how wonderful being 'different' can be. Instead of being a clone of me and my design style, Keith has brought his own style to our company and has multiplied its diversity and appeal. Just as I have my own personal style and preferences of types of designs I like to do, Keith has his, and it has truly added a great deal to the company as a whole.
> 
> In our recent goals of trying to diversify and branch out to appeal to other areas of woodworking, this has helped tremendously. We each have ideas of where we would like to explore, and between the two of us we will hopefully find some new avenues that will help our business grow.
> 
> Last night, Keith did his first blog here on Lumberjocks. It is a blog about Carving Using a Scroll Saw Pattern and shows a great way to integrate what we do into the carving arena.
> 
> I would have never thought on these lines, and I am really happy with seeing the results of his idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The method he used is fun and relaxing and requires few tools other then a Dremel and a couple of bits and a saw to cut the perimeter. We think it may be a technique that could easily be applied to many types of projects and be enjoyed by many.
> 
> As for myself, I am still working on my own new directions. At this time, I am still not ready to talk much about it, but I am getting closer. It isn't that I am doing something completely new - as a matter of fact I am working on some things that have been associated with woodworking for many years - but it is new for me and like anyone who is just starting to do something different, I need to feel a bit more confident about it and myself before I am ready to show it to the world. But I am getting closer every day.
> 
> Differences can really be something positive. If everything was the same and everyone thought the same and liked and disliked the same things, think of how boring our world would be. Differences bring variety and choices and interest to our lives. Why then would we feel it necessary to have everyone think like we do? By embracing the diversity of others, we are only enriching our own lives and allowing ourselves an endless world of experiences. And because of that, our lives are much fuller and happier.
> 
> Have a great day today. Do something different.
> 
> We all should know that diversity makes for a rich tapestry, and we must understand that all the threads of the tapestry are equal in value no matter what the color. - Maya Angelou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of http://gaolst.deviantart.com/


I think of carving and scroll sawing is a natural go together. especially when you are making larger pieces of scroll work. think of the 3-d element and of all the possibilities….oh you probably already have  The concept is very exciting from a creative stand point.


----------



## scrollgirl

*From Teacher to Student*

As I watch the seasons once again change, I can't help but think about how quickly time passes. There is one side of me that can't wait for cooler temperatures of autumn and winter to arrive, while the other side of me is beginning to be cautious about what I am wishing for, as that time will pass quickly too.

It was humid and muggy yesterday here in our area. The kind of mugginess where everything feels almost damp and you can't tell if you are too warm or too cool - or both. I found myself wishing for the cold and the snow, for at least then you know you can put on a sweater and perhaps bundle up with one of the cats.

Many cringe when I say that, and I realize that I am not stating a popular opinion when I say that, but I still maintain that I would rather be in a cold climate than a hot one, as it is always possible to add another layer of clothing (or a cat) to make myself comfortable. I don't do well at all with the heat and humidity.

But it is what it is, and like anyone else, I take what is offered and try to make the best of it. If I am not careful, I will find myself wishing season after season away and not take the time to enjoy the present.

I spent the day once again working on some new directions for my designs. While these new directions initially appeared to be something that would be an easy transition, I am finding that it is far more complicated than I had first anticipated. Now that isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I say it more out of surprise than anything. By outer appearances, it would be a much easier path to travel than I am on now.

But isn't that always the case?

We look at something with a fleeting glance and think to ourselves "Oh! That's easy! I can do that!" and then when we begin to see the inner workings of things and how to do them properly and successfully, we see just how much work is involved. Such is the case for so many things.

I find it funny (odd) that this is a surprise to me, as I am usually the one who tries to look at things with consideration of the skills and learning processes to make them possible. I, after all, am the one who has preached in the past that the key to creating a good design is taking something that may be a bit complicated and make it look easy. I have always spoke of how important it was to look at things from a beginner's point of view, and how the success or failure of a pattern lies within the ability of it to teach basics. As an experienced designer, I am rather successful at teaching my patterns so that even a beginner can understand them.

But now the tables have turned, and I am the one who is the beginner. While I have general knowledge of the area that I am working in, I am certainly not as comfortable or highly trained in it as I am with scroll sawing and painting. There are new sets of rules that apply, and I find that there are many things that I have to learn. Even the terminology is different than what I am used to, and learning to phrase things properly without confusing others is in itself a small challenge.

It is all a process.

I enjoy learning new things. I am a firm believer that we are learning every day we are here on this planet. New experiences and events keep our lives interesting and exciting.

While there was a time when I felt a bit overwhelmed yesterday, I stuck with what I was doing and there came a time when things started to click. And it encouraged me to continue. I saw there was some hope that things would be OK after all.

It is a good thing for me to be in this role as beginner once again. I have been in the role of teacher for quite a while now, and by putting myself into this role of student it once again it reminds me and helps me understand how someone just learning feels. And it will make me a better teacher in the long run.









Photo by Harry Wittier Frees

Today I will continue working on designs - both old and new. For there are still so many scroll saw patterns that I want to make, as well as pursuing these new avenues. I will play the role of both teacher and student, and hopefully make progress as both. And I will enjoy the processes of being both student and teacher.

"He, who learns, teaches." ― African Proverb


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *From Teacher to Student*
> 
> As I watch the seasons once again change, I can't help but think about how quickly time passes. There is one side of me that can't wait for cooler temperatures of autumn and winter to arrive, while the other side of me is beginning to be cautious about what I am wishing for, as that time will pass quickly too.
> 
> It was humid and muggy yesterday here in our area. The kind of mugginess where everything feels almost damp and you can't tell if you are too warm or too cool - or both. I found myself wishing for the cold and the snow, for at least then you know you can put on a sweater and perhaps bundle up with one of the cats.
> 
> Many cringe when I say that, and I realize that I am not stating a popular opinion when I say that, but I still maintain that I would rather be in a cold climate than a hot one, as it is always possible to add another layer of clothing (or a cat) to make myself comfortable. I don't do well at all with the heat and humidity.
> 
> But it is what it is, and like anyone else, I take what is offered and try to make the best of it. If I am not careful, I will find myself wishing season after season away and not take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> I spent the day once again working on some new directions for my designs. While these new directions initially appeared to be something that would be an easy transition, I am finding that it is far more complicated than I had first anticipated. Now that isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I say it more out of surprise than anything. By outer appearances, it would be a much easier path to travel than I am on now.
> 
> But isn't that always the case?
> 
> We look at something with a fleeting glance and think to ourselves "Oh! That's easy! I can do that!" and then when we begin to see the inner workings of things and how to do them properly and successfully, we see just how much work is involved. Such is the case for so many things.
> 
> I find it funny (odd) that this is a surprise to me, as I am usually the one who tries to look at things with consideration of the skills and learning processes to make them possible. I, after all, am the one who has preached in the past that the key to creating a good design is taking something that may be a bit complicated and make it look easy. I have always spoke of how important it was to look at things from a beginner's point of view, and how the success or failure of a pattern lies within the ability of it to teach basics. As an experienced designer, I am rather successful at teaching my patterns so that even a beginner can understand them.
> 
> But now the tables have turned, and I am the one who is the beginner. While I have general knowledge of the area that I am working in, I am certainly not as comfortable or highly trained in it as I am with scroll sawing and painting. There are new sets of rules that apply, and I find that there are many things that I have to learn. Even the terminology is different than what I am used to, and learning to phrase things properly without confusing others is in itself a small challenge.
> 
> It is all a process.
> 
> I enjoy learning new things. I am a firm believer that we are learning every day we are here on this planet. New experiences and events keep our lives interesting and exciting.
> 
> While there was a time when I felt a bit overwhelmed yesterday, I stuck with what I was doing and there came a time when things started to click. And it encouraged me to continue. I saw there was some hope that things would be OK after all.
> 
> It is a good thing for me to be in this role as beginner once again. I have been in the role of teacher for quite a while now, and by putting myself into this role of student it once again it reminds me and helps me understand how someone just learning feels. And it will make me a better teacher in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Harry Wittier Frees
> 
> Today I will continue working on designs - both old and new. For there are still so many scroll saw patterns that I want to make, as well as pursuing these new avenues. I will play the role of both teacher and student, and hopefully make progress as both. And I will enjoy the processes of being both student and teacher.
> 
> "He, who learns, teaches." ― African Proverb


Sheila I'm sitting in the sunshine

it is bitterly cold though

But Pleasant, no rain

I'll need to speak to your Post Office

No Scones, that will not do 

Jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *From Teacher to Student*
> 
> As I watch the seasons once again change, I can't help but think about how quickly time passes. There is one side of me that can't wait for cooler temperatures of autumn and winter to arrive, while the other side of me is beginning to be cautious about what I am wishing for, as that time will pass quickly too.
> 
> It was humid and muggy yesterday here in our area. The kind of mugginess where everything feels almost damp and you can't tell if you are too warm or too cool - or both. I found myself wishing for the cold and the snow, for at least then you know you can put on a sweater and perhaps bundle up with one of the cats.
> 
> Many cringe when I say that, and I realize that I am not stating a popular opinion when I say that, but I still maintain that I would rather be in a cold climate than a hot one, as it is always possible to add another layer of clothing (or a cat) to make myself comfortable. I don't do well at all with the heat and humidity.
> 
> But it is what it is, and like anyone else, I take what is offered and try to make the best of it. If I am not careful, I will find myself wishing season after season away and not take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> I spent the day once again working on some new directions for my designs. While these new directions initially appeared to be something that would be an easy transition, I am finding that it is far more complicated than I had first anticipated. Now that isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I say it more out of surprise than anything. By outer appearances, it would be a much easier path to travel than I am on now.
> 
> But isn't that always the case?
> 
> We look at something with a fleeting glance and think to ourselves "Oh! That's easy! I can do that!" and then when we begin to see the inner workings of things and how to do them properly and successfully, we see just how much work is involved. Such is the case for so many things.
> 
> I find it funny (odd) that this is a surprise to me, as I am usually the one who tries to look at things with consideration of the skills and learning processes to make them possible. I, after all, am the one who has preached in the past that the key to creating a good design is taking something that may be a bit complicated and make it look easy. I have always spoke of how important it was to look at things from a beginner's point of view, and how the success or failure of a pattern lies within the ability of it to teach basics. As an experienced designer, I am rather successful at teaching my patterns so that even a beginner can understand them.
> 
> But now the tables have turned, and I am the one who is the beginner. While I have general knowledge of the area that I am working in, I am certainly not as comfortable or highly trained in it as I am with scroll sawing and painting. There are new sets of rules that apply, and I find that there are many things that I have to learn. Even the terminology is different than what I am used to, and learning to phrase things properly without confusing others is in itself a small challenge.
> 
> It is all a process.
> 
> I enjoy learning new things. I am a firm believer that we are learning every day we are here on this planet. New experiences and events keep our lives interesting and exciting.
> 
> While there was a time when I felt a bit overwhelmed yesterday, I stuck with what I was doing and there came a time when things started to click. And it encouraged me to continue. I saw there was some hope that things would be OK after all.
> 
> It is a good thing for me to be in this role as beginner once again. I have been in the role of teacher for quite a while now, and by putting myself into this role of student it once again it reminds me and helps me understand how someone just learning feels. And it will make me a better teacher in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Harry Wittier Frees
> 
> Today I will continue working on designs - both old and new. For there are still so many scroll saw patterns that I want to make, as well as pursuing these new avenues. I will play the role of both teacher and student, and hopefully make progress as both. And I will enjoy the processes of being both student and teacher.
> 
> "He, who learns, teaches." ― African Proverb


Yes there is always the excitement of grasping what new things are about, Sheila. Good to see you more positive.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *From Teacher to Student*
> 
> As I watch the seasons once again change, I can't help but think about how quickly time passes. There is one side of me that can't wait for cooler temperatures of autumn and winter to arrive, while the other side of me is beginning to be cautious about what I am wishing for, as that time will pass quickly too.
> 
> It was humid and muggy yesterday here in our area. The kind of mugginess where everything feels almost damp and you can't tell if you are too warm or too cool - or both. I found myself wishing for the cold and the snow, for at least then you know you can put on a sweater and perhaps bundle up with one of the cats.
> 
> Many cringe when I say that, and I realize that I am not stating a popular opinion when I say that, but I still maintain that I would rather be in a cold climate than a hot one, as it is always possible to add another layer of clothing (or a cat) to make myself comfortable. I don't do well at all with the heat and humidity.
> 
> But it is what it is, and like anyone else, I take what is offered and try to make the best of it. If I am not careful, I will find myself wishing season after season away and not take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> I spent the day once again working on some new directions for my designs. While these new directions initially appeared to be something that would be an easy transition, I am finding that it is far more complicated than I had first anticipated. Now that isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I say it more out of surprise than anything. By outer appearances, it would be a much easier path to travel than I am on now.
> 
> But isn't that always the case?
> 
> We look at something with a fleeting glance and think to ourselves "Oh! That's easy! I can do that!" and then when we begin to see the inner workings of things and how to do them properly and successfully, we see just how much work is involved. Such is the case for so many things.
> 
> I find it funny (odd) that this is a surprise to me, as I am usually the one who tries to look at things with consideration of the skills and learning processes to make them possible. I, after all, am the one who has preached in the past that the key to creating a good design is taking something that may be a bit complicated and make it look easy. I have always spoke of how important it was to look at things from a beginner's point of view, and how the success or failure of a pattern lies within the ability of it to teach basics. As an experienced designer, I am rather successful at teaching my patterns so that even a beginner can understand them.
> 
> But now the tables have turned, and I am the one who is the beginner. While I have general knowledge of the area that I am working in, I am certainly not as comfortable or highly trained in it as I am with scroll sawing and painting. There are new sets of rules that apply, and I find that there are many things that I have to learn. Even the terminology is different than what I am used to, and learning to phrase things properly without confusing others is in itself a small challenge.
> 
> It is all a process.
> 
> I enjoy learning new things. I am a firm believer that we are learning every day we are here on this planet. New experiences and events keep our lives interesting and exciting.
> 
> While there was a time when I felt a bit overwhelmed yesterday, I stuck with what I was doing and there came a time when things started to click. And it encouraged me to continue. I saw there was some hope that things would be OK after all.
> 
> It is a good thing for me to be in this role as beginner once again. I have been in the role of teacher for quite a while now, and by putting myself into this role of student it once again it reminds me and helps me understand how someone just learning feels. And it will make me a better teacher in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Harry Wittier Frees
> 
> Today I will continue working on designs - both old and new. For there are still so many scroll saw patterns that I want to make, as well as pursuing these new avenues. I will play the role of both teacher and student, and hopefully make progress as both. And I will enjoy the processes of being both student and teacher.
> 
> "He, who learns, teaches." ― African Proverb


Have fun with all the new stuff you are learning, Sheila! 
Beautiful sunshine and warm in BC today - a perfect Fall day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *From Teacher to Student*
> 
> As I watch the seasons once again change, I can't help but think about how quickly time passes. There is one side of me that can't wait for cooler temperatures of autumn and winter to arrive, while the other side of me is beginning to be cautious about what I am wishing for, as that time will pass quickly too.
> 
> It was humid and muggy yesterday here in our area. The kind of mugginess where everything feels almost damp and you can't tell if you are too warm or too cool - or both. I found myself wishing for the cold and the snow, for at least then you know you can put on a sweater and perhaps bundle up with one of the cats.
> 
> Many cringe when I say that, and I realize that I am not stating a popular opinion when I say that, but I still maintain that I would rather be in a cold climate than a hot one, as it is always possible to add another layer of clothing (or a cat) to make myself comfortable. I don't do well at all with the heat and humidity.
> 
> But it is what it is, and like anyone else, I take what is offered and try to make the best of it. If I am not careful, I will find myself wishing season after season away and not take the time to enjoy the present.
> 
> I spent the day once again working on some new directions for my designs. While these new directions initially appeared to be something that would be an easy transition, I am finding that it is far more complicated than I had first anticipated. Now that isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I say it more out of surprise than anything. By outer appearances, it would be a much easier path to travel than I am on now.
> 
> But isn't that always the case?
> 
> We look at something with a fleeting glance and think to ourselves "Oh! That's easy! I can do that!" and then when we begin to see the inner workings of things and how to do them properly and successfully, we see just how much work is involved. Such is the case for so many things.
> 
> I find it funny (odd) that this is a surprise to me, as I am usually the one who tries to look at things with consideration of the skills and learning processes to make them possible. I, after all, am the one who has preached in the past that the key to creating a good design is taking something that may be a bit complicated and make it look easy. I have always spoke of how important it was to look at things from a beginner's point of view, and how the success or failure of a pattern lies within the ability of it to teach basics. As an experienced designer, I am rather successful at teaching my patterns so that even a beginner can understand them.
> 
> But now the tables have turned, and I am the one who is the beginner. While I have general knowledge of the area that I am working in, I am certainly not as comfortable or highly trained in it as I am with scroll sawing and painting. There are new sets of rules that apply, and I find that there are many things that I have to learn. Even the terminology is different than what I am used to, and learning to phrase things properly without confusing others is in itself a small challenge.
> 
> It is all a process.
> 
> I enjoy learning new things. I am a firm believer that we are learning every day we are here on this planet. New experiences and events keep our lives interesting and exciting.
> 
> While there was a time when I felt a bit overwhelmed yesterday, I stuck with what I was doing and there came a time when things started to click. And it encouraged me to continue. I saw there was some hope that things would be OK after all.
> 
> It is a good thing for me to be in this role as beginner once again. I have been in the role of teacher for quite a while now, and by putting myself into this role of student it once again it reminds me and helps me understand how someone just learning feels. And it will make me a better teacher in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Harry Wittier Frees
> 
> Today I will continue working on designs - both old and new. For there are still so many scroll saw patterns that I want to make, as well as pursuing these new avenues. I will play the role of both teacher and student, and hopefully make progress as both. And I will enjoy the processes of being both student and teacher.
> 
> "He, who learns, teaches." ― African Proverb


Thank you all! 
Jamie - last year I made some blueberry scones that were pretty good. You froze the butter and then grated it with a cheese grater before adding it to the dough. You also froze the blueberries so they wouldn't mush up when incorporating them into the dough. They were good. I just need to find the time to make them. If you have a few extras, sent them my way, will you?? 

Martyn - I am trying to look ahead instead of looking back. While some things are still in the air and bothering me, I find I do far better when occupying my mind with new and positive projects. I have had my little bit of wallowing. Now it is time to move on.

Anna - It is so good to see you here! After talking to you so much through comments on my other blog page, I feel like I know you! Thank you for sending the autumn weather here to Nova Scotia! It is far cooler than it was a couple of days ago and feels wonderful! I am so happy you joined!

Thanks all for the encouragement. (And thoughts of scones!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Than One Way to be Productive*

Recently, we have been looking into some new things for the business in order to help it expand into other areas and grow. While these things are quite exciting, the newness of everything was beginning to somewhat overwhelm me, and I was feeling rather anxious the other day.

Was I getting lazy in my thinking? I don't think so. I always like new things and I am a strong proponent of diversification and branching out to several areas with your business. I learned long ago that counting on one outer source too much can be detrimental. Besides not having the same amount of control you have when you oversee everything, if the source fails, you could lose a large part of your revenue. The longer I am in this however, the more I am realizing just how important diversification is.

But learning a new aspect of your business can be taxing. It involves a great deal of research and perhaps could also include doing things quite a bit differently than what you have been used to doing. And that takes us from the comfort zone that we may have nestled ourselves in up to this point.

I have not looked at this as a negative at all. While the circumstances of late have somewhat 'nudged' us into new directions, the more I research the more I am seeing that there is a whole world of opportunity out there for us, if we would only take the steps to explore it. Dare I say that I feel that this whole situation is turning out to be a "good" thing?

One thing that I am realizing though is that learning all this additional information and still trying to keep what we have going can be quite a balancing act. Our business is quite active, and still requires attention even while we are investigating these other avenues. We don't want our day to day operations to suffer while we are looking into these other things, so we need to be careful to divide our time accordingly.

But this is a good thing, as (for me, anyway) it allows me to process things a bit better, and it is easier for me to digest the great amount of information that has come my way at a pace where I am really learning. I would rather take my time with the new things and do them right than rush into them and make more mistakes than necessary. Keeping the existing business in check and happy will naturally slow down any new ventures and allow us to take things as slow as we can and truly weigh what we are doing. I think that is great.

Perhaps I am getting old, but the way I look at it, if it is meant to be, it will be there tomorrow. I am no longer as impatient as I was in my youth, and I am beginning to realize that there is real value in assessing decisions properly and taking my time. Not to the point of procrastination, mind you. But certainly giving things enough time to gel and taking time myself to consider all options and the long term consequences of the decisions I am making. Could it be that I am 'growing up?'

I spent much of Saturday exploring this new avenue. I learned a lot and there are many decisions that we need to make. I will admit, by the end of the day, I was beginning to feel overwhelmed at all the changes that we would need to do to follow this path and while it was all pretty positive, it left me feeling quite overloaded.

In the past I would have pushed ahead to make solid decisions immediately, wanting to find closure and move ahead, but as I said, I have mellowed out quite a bit and I thought the best thing for me was to take a step back and allow things to set for a while. This was I feel, a smart move on my part. There are no set and fast time constraints here. There is no rush other than my self-imposed uneasiness at the present situation. There is no need to make decisions this big in a day - especially when some of them will set a precedence for how we will be doing things in the future. So I did the smartest thing I could think of - let it be for a day.

Prior to all the 'excitement' of late regarding my business, I was on a pretty good roll in designing. I had an agenda of doing several new designs for the Halloween season, and a list a mile long of ideas. Well here we are in the latter part of September and the clock is ticking. While I realize that many of the projects that are living in my head will just have to live there a bit longer, I still wanted to make a few more for this year.

I had half-drawn this plaque a week or so ago. It is simple and cute and I think it would be something that people will like. I got up yesterday morning and right after my blog, I decided to finish it, and I actually did just that. Not only did I draw the rest of it, but I actually made it to the saw and cut it too. I loved how it came out:










It is a two-piece "unwelcome" plaque made of 1/2" oak. The bat is suspended from the skull by using small eye pins and decorative chain. I loved the graininess of the oak and how it looked with a light coat of oil and shellac on it. It looked warm and rich. For the skull, instead of the traditional skull and crossbones, I chose to cross two Gothic-style keys (since the plaque would in all probability be displayed at an entry way.) I thought it would be a nice and quick project for the upcoming Halloween season.

But you all know me. I like to give 'options' for those who like a bit of color. While Keith thought I should 'leave it be' as it was, I had a vision in my head and needed to take it a step further. I took the appropriate pictures that I would need to market it 'as is' and then I continued on.

The results was as follows:










I like it even better now! 

I used a couple of my favorite products from DecoArt to make this look really awesome. The first thing I did was use the Staining and Antiquing Medium gel that I have used so many times in the past. Instead of using it as a stain, this time I used it to 'antique' the bat. I used Black Pearl Metallic paint and the gel and applied it to the wood. I then wiped it back with a lint-free cloth, allowing the color to be worked mainly into the grain. I believe that oak was the perfect choice for this method.










You can see how it made the oak look old, without masking the grain in the least. I chose metallic paint because I didn't want the color to look at all dry or chalky, and while most of the subtle shimmer of the pearl paint does get lost in this process, I find the results to be crisp toning. While I am certain the results would be similar with a regular black-ish paint, I fear that the finish may look dull and flat.

For the skull, I once again used the Weathered Wood crackle finish. After all, old bones are not monochromatic. I think that the crackle did wonders to make this piece stand out.










I also added just a bit of float shading around the edges of the skull and the features, giving them some depth.

Finally - I used a metallic glaze over the keys. The glaze is a semi-translucent product that allows all of the grain to show through, yet gives a metallic shimmer. I used an old gold so that the keys look much like brass. You don't see it a lot in the picture, and it is subtle even in person, but it is a wonderful accent to this piece and makes it look great.

All of these processes are super fast and easy. You don't need to know how to paint to do them, and they really can make a nice difference in the overall look of what you are making.

What a wonderful day it was for me. I finished up around nine, giving me just enough time to wind-down before bed. Taking the day to do something that I was familiar with, and also to be creative allowed my brain to rest from all the new information it was processing the previous day. When I retired yesterday, I felt a good sense of accomplishment, and today I feel ready to take on new things again.

I think it is important that we take the time to look out for ourselves in this way. When we are feeling overloaded or overwhelmed, we need to step back and evaluate things and see if we can't switch gears for a while to do something that is less taxing on us. Even if it is only for a while, we will still feel as if we are accomplishing something tangible, when in reality, we are doing much more for our own well being. There is more than one way to be productive.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I know I am going to!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *More Than One Way to be Productive*
> 
> Recently, we have been looking into some new things for the business in order to help it expand into other areas and grow. While these things are quite exciting, the newness of everything was beginning to somewhat overwhelm me, and I was feeling rather anxious the other day.
> 
> Was I getting lazy in my thinking? I don't think so. I always like new things and I am a strong proponent of diversification and branching out to several areas with your business. I learned long ago that counting on one outer source too much can be detrimental. Besides not having the same amount of control you have when you oversee everything, if the source fails, you could lose a large part of your revenue. The longer I am in this however, the more I am realizing just how important diversification is.
> 
> But learning a new aspect of your business can be taxing. It involves a great deal of research and perhaps could also include doing things quite a bit differently than what you have been used to doing. And that takes us from the comfort zone that we may have nestled ourselves in up to this point.
> 
> I have not looked at this as a negative at all. While the circumstances of late have somewhat 'nudged' us into new directions, the more I research the more I am seeing that there is a whole world of opportunity out there for us, if we would only take the steps to explore it. Dare I say that I feel that this whole situation is turning out to be a "good" thing?
> 
> One thing that I am realizing though is that learning all this additional information and still trying to keep what we have going can be quite a balancing act. Our business is quite active, and still requires attention even while we are investigating these other avenues. We don't want our day to day operations to suffer while we are looking into these other things, so we need to be careful to divide our time accordingly.
> 
> But this is a good thing, as (for me, anyway) it allows me to process things a bit better, and it is easier for me to digest the great amount of information that has come my way at a pace where I am really learning. I would rather take my time with the new things and do them right than rush into them and make more mistakes than necessary. Keeping the existing business in check and happy will naturally slow down any new ventures and allow us to take things as slow as we can and truly weigh what we are doing. I think that is great.
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but the way I look at it, if it is meant to be, it will be there tomorrow. I am no longer as impatient as I was in my youth, and I am beginning to realize that there is real value in assessing decisions properly and taking my time. Not to the point of procrastination, mind you. But certainly giving things enough time to gel and taking time myself to consider all options and the long term consequences of the decisions I am making. Could it be that I am 'growing up?'
> 
> I spent much of Saturday exploring this new avenue. I learned a lot and there are many decisions that we need to make. I will admit, by the end of the day, I was beginning to feel overwhelmed at all the changes that we would need to do to follow this path and while it was all pretty positive, it left me feeling quite overloaded.
> 
> In the past I would have pushed ahead to make solid decisions immediately, wanting to find closure and move ahead, but as I said, I have mellowed out quite a bit and I thought the best thing for me was to take a step back and allow things to set for a while. This was I feel, a smart move on my part. There are no set and fast time constraints here. There is no rush other than my self-imposed uneasiness at the present situation. There is no need to make decisions this big in a day - especially when some of them will set a precedence for how we will be doing things in the future. So I did the smartest thing I could think of - let it be for a day.
> 
> Prior to all the 'excitement' of late regarding my business, I was on a pretty good roll in designing. I had an agenda of doing several new designs for the Halloween season, and a list a mile long of ideas. Well here we are in the latter part of September and the clock is ticking. While I realize that many of the projects that are living in my head will just have to live there a bit longer, I still wanted to make a few more for this year.
> 
> I had half-drawn this plaque a week or so ago. It is simple and cute and I think it would be something that people will like. I got up yesterday morning and right after my blog, I decided to finish it, and I actually did just that. Not only did I draw the rest of it, but I actually made it to the saw and cut it too. I loved how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a two-piece "unwelcome" plaque made of 1/2" oak. The bat is suspended from the skull by using small eye pins and decorative chain. I loved the graininess of the oak and how it looked with a light coat of oil and shellac on it. It looked warm and rich. For the skull, instead of the traditional skull and crossbones, I chose to cross two Gothic-style keys (since the plaque would in all probability be displayed at an entry way.) I thought it would be a nice and quick project for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> But you all know me. I like to give 'options' for those who like a bit of color. While Keith thought I should 'leave it be' as it was, I had a vision in my head and needed to take it a step further. I took the appropriate pictures that I would need to market it 'as is' and then I continued on.
> 
> The results was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it even better now!
> 
> I used a couple of my favorite products from DecoArt to make this look really awesome. The first thing I did was use the Staining and Antiquing Medium gel that I have used so many times in the past. Instead of using it as a stain, this time I used it to 'antique' the bat. I used Black Pearl Metallic paint and the gel and applied it to the wood. I then wiped it back with a lint-free cloth, allowing the color to be worked mainly into the grain. I believe that oak was the perfect choice for this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it made the oak look old, without masking the grain in the least. I chose metallic paint because I didn't want the color to look at all dry or chalky, and while most of the subtle shimmer of the pearl paint does get lost in this process, I find the results to be crisp toning. While I am certain the results would be similar with a regular black-ish paint, I fear that the finish may look dull and flat.
> 
> For the skull, I once again used the Weathered Wood crackle finish. After all, old bones are not monochromatic. I think that the crackle did wonders to make this piece stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added just a bit of float shading around the edges of the skull and the features, giving them some depth.
> 
> Finally - I used a metallic glaze over the keys. The glaze is a semi-translucent product that allows all of the grain to show through, yet gives a metallic shimmer. I used an old gold so that the keys look much like brass. You don't see it a lot in the picture, and it is subtle even in person, but it is a wonderful accent to this piece and makes it look great.
> 
> All of these processes are super fast and easy. You don't need to know how to paint to do them, and they really can make a nice difference in the overall look of what you are making.
> 
> What a wonderful day it was for me. I finished up around nine, giving me just enough time to wind-down before bed. Taking the day to do something that I was familiar with, and also to be creative allowed my brain to rest from all the new information it was processing the previous day. When I retired yesterday, I felt a good sense of accomplishment, and today I feel ready to take on new things again.
> 
> I think it is important that we take the time to look out for ourselves in this way. When we are feeling overloaded or overwhelmed, we need to step back and evaluate things and see if we can't switch gears for a while to do something that is less taxing on us. Even if it is only for a while, we will still feel as if we are accomplishing something tangible, when in reality, we are doing much more for our own well being. There is more than one way to be productive.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I know I am going to!


Good morning Sheila,
Another great pattern for Halloween! I like the a little extra pattern the best! Can't wait to see what you come up with next.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Than One Way to be Productive*
> 
> Recently, we have been looking into some new things for the business in order to help it expand into other areas and grow. While these things are quite exciting, the newness of everything was beginning to somewhat overwhelm me, and I was feeling rather anxious the other day.
> 
> Was I getting lazy in my thinking? I don't think so. I always like new things and I am a strong proponent of diversification and branching out to several areas with your business. I learned long ago that counting on one outer source too much can be detrimental. Besides not having the same amount of control you have when you oversee everything, if the source fails, you could lose a large part of your revenue. The longer I am in this however, the more I am realizing just how important diversification is.
> 
> But learning a new aspect of your business can be taxing. It involves a great deal of research and perhaps could also include doing things quite a bit differently than what you have been used to doing. And that takes us from the comfort zone that we may have nestled ourselves in up to this point.
> 
> I have not looked at this as a negative at all. While the circumstances of late have somewhat 'nudged' us into new directions, the more I research the more I am seeing that there is a whole world of opportunity out there for us, if we would only take the steps to explore it. Dare I say that I feel that this whole situation is turning out to be a "good" thing?
> 
> One thing that I am realizing though is that learning all this additional information and still trying to keep what we have going can be quite a balancing act. Our business is quite active, and still requires attention even while we are investigating these other avenues. We don't want our day to day operations to suffer while we are looking into these other things, so we need to be careful to divide our time accordingly.
> 
> But this is a good thing, as (for me, anyway) it allows me to process things a bit better, and it is easier for me to digest the great amount of information that has come my way at a pace where I am really learning. I would rather take my time with the new things and do them right than rush into them and make more mistakes than necessary. Keeping the existing business in check and happy will naturally slow down any new ventures and allow us to take things as slow as we can and truly weigh what we are doing. I think that is great.
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but the way I look at it, if it is meant to be, it will be there tomorrow. I am no longer as impatient as I was in my youth, and I am beginning to realize that there is real value in assessing decisions properly and taking my time. Not to the point of procrastination, mind you. But certainly giving things enough time to gel and taking time myself to consider all options and the long term consequences of the decisions I am making. Could it be that I am 'growing up?'
> 
> I spent much of Saturday exploring this new avenue. I learned a lot and there are many decisions that we need to make. I will admit, by the end of the day, I was beginning to feel overwhelmed at all the changes that we would need to do to follow this path and while it was all pretty positive, it left me feeling quite overloaded.
> 
> In the past I would have pushed ahead to make solid decisions immediately, wanting to find closure and move ahead, but as I said, I have mellowed out quite a bit and I thought the best thing for me was to take a step back and allow things to set for a while. This was I feel, a smart move on my part. There are no set and fast time constraints here. There is no rush other than my self-imposed uneasiness at the present situation. There is no need to make decisions this big in a day - especially when some of them will set a precedence for how we will be doing things in the future. So I did the smartest thing I could think of - let it be for a day.
> 
> Prior to all the 'excitement' of late regarding my business, I was on a pretty good roll in designing. I had an agenda of doing several new designs for the Halloween season, and a list a mile long of ideas. Well here we are in the latter part of September and the clock is ticking. While I realize that many of the projects that are living in my head will just have to live there a bit longer, I still wanted to make a few more for this year.
> 
> I had half-drawn this plaque a week or so ago. It is simple and cute and I think it would be something that people will like. I got up yesterday morning and right after my blog, I decided to finish it, and I actually did just that. Not only did I draw the rest of it, but I actually made it to the saw and cut it too. I loved how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a two-piece "unwelcome" plaque made of 1/2" oak. The bat is suspended from the skull by using small eye pins and decorative chain. I loved the graininess of the oak and how it looked with a light coat of oil and shellac on it. It looked warm and rich. For the skull, instead of the traditional skull and crossbones, I chose to cross two Gothic-style keys (since the plaque would in all probability be displayed at an entry way.) I thought it would be a nice and quick project for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> But you all know me. I like to give 'options' for those who like a bit of color. While Keith thought I should 'leave it be' as it was, I had a vision in my head and needed to take it a step further. I took the appropriate pictures that I would need to market it 'as is' and then I continued on.
> 
> The results was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it even better now!
> 
> I used a couple of my favorite products from DecoArt to make this look really awesome. The first thing I did was use the Staining and Antiquing Medium gel that I have used so many times in the past. Instead of using it as a stain, this time I used it to 'antique' the bat. I used Black Pearl Metallic paint and the gel and applied it to the wood. I then wiped it back with a lint-free cloth, allowing the color to be worked mainly into the grain. I believe that oak was the perfect choice for this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it made the oak look old, without masking the grain in the least. I chose metallic paint because I didn't want the color to look at all dry or chalky, and while most of the subtle shimmer of the pearl paint does get lost in this process, I find the results to be crisp toning. While I am certain the results would be similar with a regular black-ish paint, I fear that the finish may look dull and flat.
> 
> For the skull, I once again used the Weathered Wood crackle finish. After all, old bones are not monochromatic. I think that the crackle did wonders to make this piece stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added just a bit of float shading around the edges of the skull and the features, giving them some depth.
> 
> Finally - I used a metallic glaze over the keys. The glaze is a semi-translucent product that allows all of the grain to show through, yet gives a metallic shimmer. I used an old gold so that the keys look much like brass. You don't see it a lot in the picture, and it is subtle even in person, but it is a wonderful accent to this piece and makes it look great.
> 
> All of these processes are super fast and easy. You don't need to know how to paint to do them, and they really can make a nice difference in the overall look of what you are making.
> 
> What a wonderful day it was for me. I finished up around nine, giving me just enough time to wind-down before bed. Taking the day to do something that I was familiar with, and also to be creative allowed my brain to rest from all the new information it was processing the previous day. When I retired yesterday, I felt a good sense of accomplishment, and today I feel ready to take on new things again.
> 
> I think it is important that we take the time to look out for ourselves in this way. When we are feeling overloaded or overwhelmed, we need to step back and evaluate things and see if we can't switch gears for a while to do something that is less taxing on us. Even if it is only for a while, we will still feel as if we are accomplishing something tangible, when in reality, we are doing much more for our own well being. There is more than one way to be productive.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I know I am going to!


Kool details on that skull sign. I likes it alot.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Than One Way to be Productive*
> 
> Recently, we have been looking into some new things for the business in order to help it expand into other areas and grow. While these things are quite exciting, the newness of everything was beginning to somewhat overwhelm me, and I was feeling rather anxious the other day.
> 
> Was I getting lazy in my thinking? I don't think so. I always like new things and I am a strong proponent of diversification and branching out to several areas with your business. I learned long ago that counting on one outer source too much can be detrimental. Besides not having the same amount of control you have when you oversee everything, if the source fails, you could lose a large part of your revenue. The longer I am in this however, the more I am realizing just how important diversification is.
> 
> But learning a new aspect of your business can be taxing. It involves a great deal of research and perhaps could also include doing things quite a bit differently than what you have been used to doing. And that takes us from the comfort zone that we may have nestled ourselves in up to this point.
> 
> I have not looked at this as a negative at all. While the circumstances of late have somewhat 'nudged' us into new directions, the more I research the more I am seeing that there is a whole world of opportunity out there for us, if we would only take the steps to explore it. Dare I say that I feel that this whole situation is turning out to be a "good" thing?
> 
> One thing that I am realizing though is that learning all this additional information and still trying to keep what we have going can be quite a balancing act. Our business is quite active, and still requires attention even while we are investigating these other avenues. We don't want our day to day operations to suffer while we are looking into these other things, so we need to be careful to divide our time accordingly.
> 
> But this is a good thing, as (for me, anyway) it allows me to process things a bit better, and it is easier for me to digest the great amount of information that has come my way at a pace where I am really learning. I would rather take my time with the new things and do them right than rush into them and make more mistakes than necessary. Keeping the existing business in check and happy will naturally slow down any new ventures and allow us to take things as slow as we can and truly weigh what we are doing. I think that is great.
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but the way I look at it, if it is meant to be, it will be there tomorrow. I am no longer as impatient as I was in my youth, and I am beginning to realize that there is real value in assessing decisions properly and taking my time. Not to the point of procrastination, mind you. But certainly giving things enough time to gel and taking time myself to consider all options and the long term consequences of the decisions I am making. Could it be that I am 'growing up?'
> 
> I spent much of Saturday exploring this new avenue. I learned a lot and there are many decisions that we need to make. I will admit, by the end of the day, I was beginning to feel overwhelmed at all the changes that we would need to do to follow this path and while it was all pretty positive, it left me feeling quite overloaded.
> 
> In the past I would have pushed ahead to make solid decisions immediately, wanting to find closure and move ahead, but as I said, I have mellowed out quite a bit and I thought the best thing for me was to take a step back and allow things to set for a while. This was I feel, a smart move on my part. There are no set and fast time constraints here. There is no rush other than my self-imposed uneasiness at the present situation. There is no need to make decisions this big in a day - especially when some of them will set a precedence for how we will be doing things in the future. So I did the smartest thing I could think of - let it be for a day.
> 
> Prior to all the 'excitement' of late regarding my business, I was on a pretty good roll in designing. I had an agenda of doing several new designs for the Halloween season, and a list a mile long of ideas. Well here we are in the latter part of September and the clock is ticking. While I realize that many of the projects that are living in my head will just have to live there a bit longer, I still wanted to make a few more for this year.
> 
> I had half-drawn this plaque a week or so ago. It is simple and cute and I think it would be something that people will like. I got up yesterday morning and right after my blog, I decided to finish it, and I actually did just that. Not only did I draw the rest of it, but I actually made it to the saw and cut it too. I loved how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a two-piece "unwelcome" plaque made of 1/2" oak. The bat is suspended from the skull by using small eye pins and decorative chain. I loved the graininess of the oak and how it looked with a light coat of oil and shellac on it. It looked warm and rich. For the skull, instead of the traditional skull and crossbones, I chose to cross two Gothic-style keys (since the plaque would in all probability be displayed at an entry way.) I thought it would be a nice and quick project for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> But you all know me. I like to give 'options' for those who like a bit of color. While Keith thought I should 'leave it be' as it was, I had a vision in my head and needed to take it a step further. I took the appropriate pictures that I would need to market it 'as is' and then I continued on.
> 
> The results was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it even better now!
> 
> I used a couple of my favorite products from DecoArt to make this look really awesome. The first thing I did was use the Staining and Antiquing Medium gel that I have used so many times in the past. Instead of using it as a stain, this time I used it to 'antique' the bat. I used Black Pearl Metallic paint and the gel and applied it to the wood. I then wiped it back with a lint-free cloth, allowing the color to be worked mainly into the grain. I believe that oak was the perfect choice for this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it made the oak look old, without masking the grain in the least. I chose metallic paint because I didn't want the color to look at all dry or chalky, and while most of the subtle shimmer of the pearl paint does get lost in this process, I find the results to be crisp toning. While I am certain the results would be similar with a regular black-ish paint, I fear that the finish may look dull and flat.
> 
> For the skull, I once again used the Weathered Wood crackle finish. After all, old bones are not monochromatic. I think that the crackle did wonders to make this piece stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added just a bit of float shading around the edges of the skull and the features, giving them some depth.
> 
> Finally - I used a metallic glaze over the keys. The glaze is a semi-translucent product that allows all of the grain to show through, yet gives a metallic shimmer. I used an old gold so that the keys look much like brass. You don't see it a lot in the picture, and it is subtle even in person, but it is a wonderful accent to this piece and makes it look great.
> 
> All of these processes are super fast and easy. You don't need to know how to paint to do them, and they really can make a nice difference in the overall look of what you are making.
> 
> What a wonderful day it was for me. I finished up around nine, giving me just enough time to wind-down before bed. Taking the day to do something that I was familiar with, and also to be creative allowed my brain to rest from all the new information it was processing the previous day. When I retired yesterday, I felt a good sense of accomplishment, and today I feel ready to take on new things again.
> 
> I think it is important that we take the time to look out for ourselves in this way. When we are feeling overloaded or overwhelmed, we need to step back and evaluate things and see if we can't switch gears for a while to do something that is less taxing on us. Even if it is only for a while, we will still feel as if we are accomplishing something tangible, when in reality, we are doing much more for our own well being. There is more than one way to be productive.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I know I am going to!


Good morning Sheila. I like the crackle on the skull - more realistic! Great pattern!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *More Than One Way to be Productive*
> 
> Recently, we have been looking into some new things for the business in order to help it expand into other areas and grow. While these things are quite exciting, the newness of everything was beginning to somewhat overwhelm me, and I was feeling rather anxious the other day.
> 
> Was I getting lazy in my thinking? I don't think so. I always like new things and I am a strong proponent of diversification and branching out to several areas with your business. I learned long ago that counting on one outer source too much can be detrimental. Besides not having the same amount of control you have when you oversee everything, if the source fails, you could lose a large part of your revenue. The longer I am in this however, the more I am realizing just how important diversification is.
> 
> But learning a new aspect of your business can be taxing. It involves a great deal of research and perhaps could also include doing things quite a bit differently than what you have been used to doing. And that takes us from the comfort zone that we may have nestled ourselves in up to this point.
> 
> I have not looked at this as a negative at all. While the circumstances of late have somewhat 'nudged' us into new directions, the more I research the more I am seeing that there is a whole world of opportunity out there for us, if we would only take the steps to explore it. Dare I say that I feel that this whole situation is turning out to be a "good" thing?
> 
> One thing that I am realizing though is that learning all this additional information and still trying to keep what we have going can be quite a balancing act. Our business is quite active, and still requires attention even while we are investigating these other avenues. We don't want our day to day operations to suffer while we are looking into these other things, so we need to be careful to divide our time accordingly.
> 
> But this is a good thing, as (for me, anyway) it allows me to process things a bit better, and it is easier for me to digest the great amount of information that has come my way at a pace where I am really learning. I would rather take my time with the new things and do them right than rush into them and make more mistakes than necessary. Keeping the existing business in check and happy will naturally slow down any new ventures and allow us to take things as slow as we can and truly weigh what we are doing. I think that is great.
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but the way I look at it, if it is meant to be, it will be there tomorrow. I am no longer as impatient as I was in my youth, and I am beginning to realize that there is real value in assessing decisions properly and taking my time. Not to the point of procrastination, mind you. But certainly giving things enough time to gel and taking time myself to consider all options and the long term consequences of the decisions I am making. Could it be that I am 'growing up?'
> 
> I spent much of Saturday exploring this new avenue. I learned a lot and there are many decisions that we need to make. I will admit, by the end of the day, I was beginning to feel overwhelmed at all the changes that we would need to do to follow this path and while it was all pretty positive, it left me feeling quite overloaded.
> 
> In the past I would have pushed ahead to make solid decisions immediately, wanting to find closure and move ahead, but as I said, I have mellowed out quite a bit and I thought the best thing for me was to take a step back and allow things to set for a while. This was I feel, a smart move on my part. There are no set and fast time constraints here. There is no rush other than my self-imposed uneasiness at the present situation. There is no need to make decisions this big in a day - especially when some of them will set a precedence for how we will be doing things in the future. So I did the smartest thing I could think of - let it be for a day.
> 
> Prior to all the 'excitement' of late regarding my business, I was on a pretty good roll in designing. I had an agenda of doing several new designs for the Halloween season, and a list a mile long of ideas. Well here we are in the latter part of September and the clock is ticking. While I realize that many of the projects that are living in my head will just have to live there a bit longer, I still wanted to make a few more for this year.
> 
> I had half-drawn this plaque a week or so ago. It is simple and cute and I think it would be something that people will like. I got up yesterday morning and right after my blog, I decided to finish it, and I actually did just that. Not only did I draw the rest of it, but I actually made it to the saw and cut it too. I loved how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a two-piece "unwelcome" plaque made of 1/2" oak. The bat is suspended from the skull by using small eye pins and decorative chain. I loved the graininess of the oak and how it looked with a light coat of oil and shellac on it. It looked warm and rich. For the skull, instead of the traditional skull and crossbones, I chose to cross two Gothic-style keys (since the plaque would in all probability be displayed at an entry way.) I thought it would be a nice and quick project for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> But you all know me. I like to give 'options' for those who like a bit of color. While Keith thought I should 'leave it be' as it was, I had a vision in my head and needed to take it a step further. I took the appropriate pictures that I would need to market it 'as is' and then I continued on.
> 
> The results was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it even better now!
> 
> I used a couple of my favorite products from DecoArt to make this look really awesome. The first thing I did was use the Staining and Antiquing Medium gel that I have used so many times in the past. Instead of using it as a stain, this time I used it to 'antique' the bat. I used Black Pearl Metallic paint and the gel and applied it to the wood. I then wiped it back with a lint-free cloth, allowing the color to be worked mainly into the grain. I believe that oak was the perfect choice for this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it made the oak look old, without masking the grain in the least. I chose metallic paint because I didn't want the color to look at all dry or chalky, and while most of the subtle shimmer of the pearl paint does get lost in this process, I find the results to be crisp toning. While I am certain the results would be similar with a regular black-ish paint, I fear that the finish may look dull and flat.
> 
> For the skull, I once again used the Weathered Wood crackle finish. After all, old bones are not monochromatic. I think that the crackle did wonders to make this piece stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added just a bit of float shading around the edges of the skull and the features, giving them some depth.
> 
> Finally - I used a metallic glaze over the keys. The glaze is a semi-translucent product that allows all of the grain to show through, yet gives a metallic shimmer. I used an old gold so that the keys look much like brass. You don't see it a lot in the picture, and it is subtle even in person, but it is a wonderful accent to this piece and makes it look great.
> 
> All of these processes are super fast and easy. You don't need to know how to paint to do them, and they really can make a nice difference in the overall look of what you are making.
> 
> What a wonderful day it was for me. I finished up around nine, giving me just enough time to wind-down before bed. Taking the day to do something that I was familiar with, and also to be creative allowed my brain to rest from all the new information it was processing the previous day. When I retired yesterday, I felt a good sense of accomplishment, and today I feel ready to take on new things again.
> 
> I think it is important that we take the time to look out for ourselves in this way. When we are feeling overloaded or overwhelmed, we need to step back and evaluate things and see if we can't switch gears for a while to do something that is less taxing on us. Even if it is only for a while, we will still feel as if we are accomplishing something tangible, when in reality, we are doing much more for our own well being. There is more than one way to be productive.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I know I am going to!


cool skull .. 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Than One Way to be Productive*
> 
> Recently, we have been looking into some new things for the business in order to help it expand into other areas and grow. While these things are quite exciting, the newness of everything was beginning to somewhat overwhelm me, and I was feeling rather anxious the other day.
> 
> Was I getting lazy in my thinking? I don't think so. I always like new things and I am a strong proponent of diversification and branching out to several areas with your business. I learned long ago that counting on one outer source too much can be detrimental. Besides not having the same amount of control you have when you oversee everything, if the source fails, you could lose a large part of your revenue. The longer I am in this however, the more I am realizing just how important diversification is.
> 
> But learning a new aspect of your business can be taxing. It involves a great deal of research and perhaps could also include doing things quite a bit differently than what you have been used to doing. And that takes us from the comfort zone that we may have nestled ourselves in up to this point.
> 
> I have not looked at this as a negative at all. While the circumstances of late have somewhat 'nudged' us into new directions, the more I research the more I am seeing that there is a whole world of opportunity out there for us, if we would only take the steps to explore it. Dare I say that I feel that this whole situation is turning out to be a "good" thing?
> 
> One thing that I am realizing though is that learning all this additional information and still trying to keep what we have going can be quite a balancing act. Our business is quite active, and still requires attention even while we are investigating these other avenues. We don't want our day to day operations to suffer while we are looking into these other things, so we need to be careful to divide our time accordingly.
> 
> But this is a good thing, as (for me, anyway) it allows me to process things a bit better, and it is easier for me to digest the great amount of information that has come my way at a pace where I am really learning. I would rather take my time with the new things and do them right than rush into them and make more mistakes than necessary. Keeping the existing business in check and happy will naturally slow down any new ventures and allow us to take things as slow as we can and truly weigh what we are doing. I think that is great.
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but the way I look at it, if it is meant to be, it will be there tomorrow. I am no longer as impatient as I was in my youth, and I am beginning to realize that there is real value in assessing decisions properly and taking my time. Not to the point of procrastination, mind you. But certainly giving things enough time to gel and taking time myself to consider all options and the long term consequences of the decisions I am making. Could it be that I am 'growing up?'
> 
> I spent much of Saturday exploring this new avenue. I learned a lot and there are many decisions that we need to make. I will admit, by the end of the day, I was beginning to feel overwhelmed at all the changes that we would need to do to follow this path and while it was all pretty positive, it left me feeling quite overloaded.
> 
> In the past I would have pushed ahead to make solid decisions immediately, wanting to find closure and move ahead, but as I said, I have mellowed out quite a bit and I thought the best thing for me was to take a step back and allow things to set for a while. This was I feel, a smart move on my part. There are no set and fast time constraints here. There is no rush other than my self-imposed uneasiness at the present situation. There is no need to make decisions this big in a day - especially when some of them will set a precedence for how we will be doing things in the future. So I did the smartest thing I could think of - let it be for a day.
> 
> Prior to all the 'excitement' of late regarding my business, I was on a pretty good roll in designing. I had an agenda of doing several new designs for the Halloween season, and a list a mile long of ideas. Well here we are in the latter part of September and the clock is ticking. While I realize that many of the projects that are living in my head will just have to live there a bit longer, I still wanted to make a few more for this year.
> 
> I had half-drawn this plaque a week or so ago. It is simple and cute and I think it would be something that people will like. I got up yesterday morning and right after my blog, I decided to finish it, and I actually did just that. Not only did I draw the rest of it, but I actually made it to the saw and cut it too. I loved how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a two-piece "unwelcome" plaque made of 1/2" oak. The bat is suspended from the skull by using small eye pins and decorative chain. I loved the graininess of the oak and how it looked with a light coat of oil and shellac on it. It looked warm and rich. For the skull, instead of the traditional skull and crossbones, I chose to cross two Gothic-style keys (since the plaque would in all probability be displayed at an entry way.) I thought it would be a nice and quick project for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> But you all know me. I like to give 'options' for those who like a bit of color. While Keith thought I should 'leave it be' as it was, I had a vision in my head and needed to take it a step further. I took the appropriate pictures that I would need to market it 'as is' and then I continued on.
> 
> The results was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it even better now!
> 
> I used a couple of my favorite products from DecoArt to make this look really awesome. The first thing I did was use the Staining and Antiquing Medium gel that I have used so many times in the past. Instead of using it as a stain, this time I used it to 'antique' the bat. I used Black Pearl Metallic paint and the gel and applied it to the wood. I then wiped it back with a lint-free cloth, allowing the color to be worked mainly into the grain. I believe that oak was the perfect choice for this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it made the oak look old, without masking the grain in the least. I chose metallic paint because I didn't want the color to look at all dry or chalky, and while most of the subtle shimmer of the pearl paint does get lost in this process, I find the results to be crisp toning. While I am certain the results would be similar with a regular black-ish paint, I fear that the finish may look dull and flat.
> 
> For the skull, I once again used the Weathered Wood crackle finish. After all, old bones are not monochromatic. I think that the crackle did wonders to make this piece stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added just a bit of float shading around the edges of the skull and the features, giving them some depth.
> 
> Finally - I used a metallic glaze over the keys. The glaze is a semi-translucent product that allows all of the grain to show through, yet gives a metallic shimmer. I used an old gold so that the keys look much like brass. You don't see it a lot in the picture, and it is subtle even in person, but it is a wonderful accent to this piece and makes it look great.
> 
> All of these processes are super fast and easy. You don't need to know how to paint to do them, and they really can make a nice difference in the overall look of what you are making.
> 
> What a wonderful day it was for me. I finished up around nine, giving me just enough time to wind-down before bed. Taking the day to do something that I was familiar with, and also to be creative allowed my brain to rest from all the new information it was processing the previous day. When I retired yesterday, I felt a good sense of accomplishment, and today I feel ready to take on new things again.
> 
> I think it is important that we take the time to look out for ourselves in this way. When we are feeling overloaded or overwhelmed, we need to step back and evaluate things and see if we can't switch gears for a while to do something that is less taxing on us. Even if it is only for a while, we will still feel as if we are accomplishing something tangible, when in reality, we are doing much more for our own well being. There is more than one way to be productive.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. I know I am going to!


Thanks everyone! I suppose my head was 'cracking' from thinking too hard! I am glad you enjoy the design!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Building Pattern Packets*

I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.

It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.

As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.

I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.

I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)

So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.

So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.

Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Building Pattern Packets*
> 
> I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.
> 
> It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.
> 
> As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.
> 
> I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)
> 
> So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.
> 
> So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


Yes, I love those cool mornings also.

I use a number of programs like photo shop, or dreamweaver on a regular basis.

We maintain a subscription to a company called lynda.com. I think it's about 30.00 a month, but they have professionals tutorials on just about every program you coiuld think of. And they are very good. I think there was like 12 housr of dreamweaver videos, just in one series.

For anyone that needs to learn a program in depth, not just scratch the surface, but to master it, they really help.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building Pattern Packets*
> 
> I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.
> 
> It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.
> 
> As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.
> 
> I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)
> 
> So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.
> 
> So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


Yes, these tutorials are really a help. I don't think I will ever live long enough to master even a fraction of Photoshop and Illustrator. They are so full and deep and are quite amazing. But we do know the basics, and from there, you can build in any direction you choose, to suit your needs. I enjoy learning so much with these. It is a great accomplishment to see the results of these lessons come to be and real world application of the processes they teach. I suppose I will never stop being a student!

I wish you a great day Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## NedB

scrollgirl said:


> *Building Pattern Packets*
> 
> I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.
> 
> It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.
> 
> As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.
> 
> I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)
> 
> So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.
> 
> So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


youtube is a horrible time sync for me… any link there means at least half an hour beyond the linked video!

lovely autumn 'tiles'!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building Pattern Packets*
> 
> I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.
> 
> It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.
> 
> As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.
> 
> I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)
> 
> So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.
> 
> So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


Tell me about it Ned! Keith and I both call it a "sink hole" because we go there for one thing and two hours later we are trying to remember why we were there in the first place! Too much temptation to stay on track sometimes! 

Have a good one!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Building Pattern Packets*
> 
> I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.
> 
> It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.
> 
> As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.
> 
> I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)
> 
> So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.
> 
> So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


yaa the autumn seems to have arived here too with the usual rain .. rain .. rain … and rain :-(
not the best time of the year to use a scraber and sandpaper outside on a wooden house 
wet sandpaper glogg up faster than I can reniew a piece ….but an ordre is an ordre 
and I have something to spend the time with even though its feeling freezing cold 
when the wind comes in from the baltic sea with 15 m / s …... and no help from going inside 
to get a cup of coffee …. the house ain´t with any heat source …... Brrrrrr :-(
yaa maybee a little negative sound on my comment today …. but I have found muscles 
I didn´t knew I had in my arms …... LOL 
they finely managed to use the handyman …. LOL …. its nice to feel being needed by some 
and oh boy do that wooden house need to be repainted yesterday 
I hope I can be fast enoff with the sandpaper and scaper so I have time to reneiw the parts 
that have got rotten the windows need a big make over but that have to wait to spring 
I consider to use a few weekends of my sparetime at that time to help them out with it 
at this moment the house looks a little werd since I have had to chance sanding area 
all the time depending on how the rain comes with the springing wind 

it will takes 4 -6 weeks before we can begin to see the leafs fade to colours here

enjoy your walkings in the forrest … I know how much you like the colours 

take care 
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Building Pattern Packets*
> 
> I finally got my wish. When I awoke this morning, it was crisp and cool outside. Just how I like it.
> 
> It seems that finally the autumn season has arrived here in Nova Scotia, and for that I am very happy. Perhaps the stickiness and humidity of this weekend was the last song of summer, and from now on these cool temperatures would be the norm. At least for a while.
> 
> As I sit here and write this morning, I have a blanket AND a kitty on my lap (Pancakes) and I believe we are both very content. I know I am and he certainly seems to be too. It has been a while since we have been able to snuggle like this and I admit that I have missed it. I find a great deal of comfort in having a purring kitty nearby. It is calming and very pleasant.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing a variety of things and working on the new patterns. It was time for me to sort through my many paints and finishes and so some organizing. Some of the bottles that I had were items that DecoArt had discontinued and I wanted to be certain to pull them out of my regular stock. In the past, I have accidentally used colors or products that were no longer available and you could probably imagine the confusion that it caused. I try to cross check things every once in a while just to make sure that I am keeping up and no longer recommending a product that is not being made. DecoArt is a large company, and it is introducing new products all the time. It is understandable that as they bring in new items, they drop items that are not selling well. This is just part of good business. But with all the new products that I am experimenting with, I want to be sure that what I am using is current, and I found that it is best to check. I want to be sure that my customers can obtain what I am recommending in my patterns.
> 
> I also worked quite a bit on the current pattern packets for the new designs. While doing this, I found myself on YouTube watching several tutorials for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. I use Illustrator for all the line work and drawing of my patterns, and Photoshop for the presentation and photographs used. It always fascinates me how deep and involved those programs can be, and their capabilities are amazing. I often find myself on YouTube looking for an answer to just one question, and then getting 'sucked in' as other tutorials are suggested. I LOVE learning that kind of stuff and the improvements that are made with using the techniques on my pattern packets are amazing. It is definitely a good part of the process. But it does take time and it is difficult not to go off on a tangent. (But is learning something new ever really bad? I think not!)
> 
> So today will be a continuation of the process. I had much positive feedback regarding the project I featured in yesterday's post and I will also be working on the packet for that so I can get it up on the site. Many times writing the instruction packet takes much longer than creating the project itself, as I try to be a thorough as possible. I try however to make very detailed instructions so that all levels of skill can enjoy the projects. It just takes time.
> 
> So my post here is a bit short today, and I fear not very interesting. But soon there will be more new designs and hopefully some good things to come. I have lots in the works and can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> Until then, I wish you a happy day. Enjoy the season.


A beautiful warm Fall day here in BC. Our Maples are going to be spectacular colour this year if this sunshine keeps up. 
I'm with you Sheila on the time spent on the Adobe tutorials! That is one of my Winter projects - learn more on Illustrator!


----------



## scrollgirl

*On Learning New Things*

It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.

This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.

I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.

Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.

I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.

Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.

The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.

It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.

Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.

Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.

We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.

Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.

Sound confusing?

It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.

Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.

Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.

While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)

Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.

There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible.  His designs are amazing.

I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?

Have a wonderful Wednesday!










"I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


good morning to all..that was an interesting blog…since I do a bit of drawing,I should check this out myself…never thought about it before…I have this one picture that is going to be my "masterpiece"...if I can ever finish it(still in drawing/design stage)...this could very well be what I need..thanks !hope everyone has a great day in the shop !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


Hi, Ron:
I am glad you liked it. I get asked about once a week how we do things and I thought perhaps putting it in the blog would be warranted. I realize that there are much quicker and easier ways, but this is our method and it produces the types of patterns we are proud of. I wish you luck with your own designing.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


I like the pic. I see the cat, but, hummmmmm, where's the mouse??


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


The equivalent programs for Linux machines (Ubuntu etc) are Inksacpe, Gimp and Scribus (which also allows you to export your file as a .pdf). They are all free. I'm slowly learning these as I also have a Ubuntu system as well as a Windows PC.

I tend to use TurboCAD for my work as its mostly geometrical. Not Sketchup as this came later for me, although thats a perfectly good package.

Have fun


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


using your cumputer as a paintbrush or was it paintbrushing your computer 
what ever something most have happen to you … I can understand the last 
since Pc grey and black is awfull colours to look at and you wish another colour on them 
the oppesit I have never seen connected to an air compresser 

whats the point of learning new things …... the space is filled 
so every time I try to upgrade my knowledge some old stuff pop out of the other ear

but I tip my hat for the cats inteligence 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


Good morning Sheila. This was a great blog! I use Photoshop which I'm know pretty well but I'm a total rookie on Illustrator and InDesign. I agree with you that anyone can be an artist - it's just a question of finding which way you want to express it.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


Hi Sheila,
For me, technology in terms of software has made a great improvement. The key for this is the acceptance of the user of expressing each mind. I enjoyed geometrical design (ditto with Martyn) using the sketchup. I learn sketch-up by self-studying it while others like autocad… I think I have to go to proper school as there are so much to explore that complicates the user. At any rate, there is always room for improvement or advancement in this world. 
Have a nice day,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On Learning New Things*
> 
> It seems that no matter how old I get, I never get tired of exploring new things and learning. While I do consider myself somewhat nostalgic, I also love technology and learning things on the computer.
> 
> This is particularly true when it comes to learning computer graphic programs, as working with them is just another form of art as far as I am concerned. Seeing what these programs can accomplish is no less than astounding as far as I am concerned, and I truly appreciate the power and depth that these programs hold.
> 
> I am often asked "how do you draw on the computer?" While the question may seem innocent enough, those that are not familiar with the process may not realize just how much it involves. It isn't as if it is something you can learn to do in an afternoon. I have been at it for over fifteen years now and between advancing technology and the sheer vastness of the programs that I use, I haven't even scratched the surface of the capabilities and what I can accomplish. But that is part of the fun.
> 
> Of course, you can easily take your mouse and begin to draw lines. Many times I hand draw my patterns first, then scan them into the computer and making a tracing over them with my Illustrator program. While some people stop there, for me - that is where the fun begins.
> 
> I am pretty open in sharing that I use Adobe products to create my pattern packets. Four of their programs in particular are essential to creating the type of patterns that I offer. Each one has a particular role in the creation and it would be very difficult for me make a pattern the quality that we produce without using all of them.
> 
> Adobe Illustrator is where it begins. As mentioned above, it is the start of the line drawings that are the basis for my patterns. This produced 'vector graphics' which is a series of points and lines. In this type of drawing, you have full control over line width (thickness of lines) as well as manipulation of lines, fills, etc. When using Illustrator and vector graphics, it is very easy to manipulate and move lines, as they act much like a rope that can be nudged or moved in any particular direction.
> 
> The resulting drawings from vector graphics are clean and crisp line work and the files are relatively small. This is particularly important when doing scroll sawing, as following the line exactly is essential in most patterns.
> 
> It is in Illustrator where we are able to not only draw our designs, but move, shape and manipulate them to make them optimal for cutting. While we are able to add a limited amount of text, there are better times for that later on and we use this program mainly for the drawing aspect of our patterns.
> 
> Next comes Photoshop. In order to teach our projects, we use several photographs to do so. Photoshop is an endless portal of tools in which to create amazing pictures to go along with our patterns. Besides the basic photography adjustments, it also allows you to create amazing effects from stark line work by the use of hundreds of filters, brushes and fills.
> 
> Photoshop is raster based, which means it mainly uses pixels (dots per inch) and you are able to rearrange them and manipulate them in many different ways to create and enhance photographs. It's capabilities are mind-boggling and it is quite a lot of fun to learn new things that it can accomplish. In the past several versions, it also has the added capability of reading vector (Illustrator-type) files and working with them, expanding its functionality even further.
> 
> We also use InDesign to create our actual packets. InDesign is an integration program that reads many types of files needed for graphic output. While Illustrator reads vector files, and Photoshop reads basically raster files, InDesign has the capability of ready both types, as well as basic word files for text. It is what we use to layout our patterns and assemble the line work with the photos and text in one place in a format that makes sense.
> 
> Finally, we convert the InDesign file to PDF. By doing this, we reduce the size of the final packet significantly and make it readable on anyone's computer that has a PDF reading program, such as Acrobat. This final file is the one that is sent to our customers when they order, and it brings our work to a universal platform that can be use by all.
> 
> Sound confusing?
> 
> It really is not. It is just part of the process that we have learned over the years to make the highest quality patterns we can make in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> Each of these processes takes time to learn and apply. While some patterns such as portrait patterns, as better done in Photoshop, most of our work begins in Illustrator and develops from there.
> 
> Yesterday I was engrossed in learning some new techniques in Photoshop. There are new areas that we are looking to venture with our designs and in order to do things properly, I needed to expand my knowledge of the program.
> 
> While some of you may think that this was a burden, I assure you it was not. I feel that there are many forms of art, and our home computers can themselves be tools of wonderful expression and creativity. At one point yesterday afternoon when I was deep into learning and 'painting' with pixels on the screen, I had the same feeling of accomplishment as if I had a paintbrush in my hand. It was quite enlightening to me. (and FUN!)
> 
> Technical people are sometimes perceived as 'non-artistic.' Their literal way of thinking is sometimes misconstrued as cold and unfeeling. But the more I learn to use these graphic programs, I am finding that technology has paved the way for ways to be creative that I would have never considered before. And that is both fascinating and exciting to me.
> 
> There are so many wonderful ways to keep learning. Whether you consider yourself "artistic" or not, there are ways you can be creative that will help you develop that creativity without you even thinking about it. As I watch my partner Keith (who - by the way - three years ago told me he couldn't draw a stick figure!) develop and grow as a designer, it shows me just how much is possible. His designs are amazing.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is to encourage you to explore new things. Whether you are doing things for fun, or doing them to try to improve your career, learning something new can be fun and exciting. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do." - Leonardo da Vinci


Hi, Everyone!

Sorry to take so long to answer, I got caught up in a couple of things and didn't make it back hear yesterday.

Roger - Yes, that kitty has quite a satisfied look on his face, doesn't he? 
Martyn - I think we get our 'secretaries' from the same pool! Yes there are a lot of great programs out there. The main reason I began using Adobe products was because that is what the magazine publishers where I work used. Back then, sending cross-platform files wasn't nearly as easy as it is now. You more or less had to have the same program for the graphics to transfer properly. I like the programs though, and since I have a solid learning base with them, I never really care to switch.

Dennis - I saw this painted on a computer. I think that they offer decals of the picture too, but in my painting group travels, someone actually painted it on their Mac:










So cool!

Hi, Anna! I looked at some of your projects and you certainly are quite artistic. Just beautiful things! It is fun to be able to learn new things I think. Watching tutorials is a great way to 'unwind' for me. 

Bert - Using software for geometric type designs is really the way to go. Having the ability to take an element from the design and skew and size and reshape it really allows me to do things that I would have never been able to accomplish. Precisely, too. I love computers and learning new software. It always seems inspire new ideas!

Thanks for all of your comments! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*

There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.

(No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )

The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!

But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?

So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.

One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.

But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.

Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.

Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.

YIKES!

With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!

The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)

Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.

Below is a segment of the design:










This is going to be really cool!

Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.

I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.

While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.










Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com

I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Good morning Sheila,
I always thought that it must be a little crowded up there in your head with all of those ideas just milling around waiting for their turn. I understand what you are saying it is just my head is mostly empty! Keep on helping the rest of us poor emty minded cutters with your designs.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Sometimes they fall out of my ears onto the pillow when I am sleeping!!! Then I have to round them up again and shove them back in! It can be exhausting!!!

Seriously - I am glad you like what I come up with. I always try to do something fun and different. It is great to be appreciated! Thanks Rick! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Whilst others talk of their holidays abroad I tend to spend mine, like this week, in the shop, downloading some of the designs in my head. You're not the only one and I don't consider it strange to visualise the perfect shop in any way, whatsoever.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Yes, Martyn! We are both fortunate that our 'vacations' can happen any time and anywhere. Planning and thinking through the processes is part of the pleasure I find in designing, so I can enjoy doing so any time I wish. That anticipation of seeing things actually come to life is quite exhilarating. I feel very fortunate to be able to appreciate and enjoy it. I am not surprised that you do also. 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Great place to store all those wonderful ideas and plans. I think all of us have quite a few ideas and shop plans
stored, but are just not that good at making them real. Like your blogs and the cat pictures. We have a new
tan and black tiger stripe that is patiently training her new staff.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


I had a large male cat when growing up that looked much like the cat in the picture. He just wandered into our lives one night and decided to stay. We aptly named him "Tom" as he like to go out on the prowl each night and returned at dawn to sleep off the nights' events.

Congratulations on your new secretary. May she bring you many years of joy! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


take me there … take me there ….to the place  
it doesn´t have to be the perfect world 
just a shop with all the handtools that have been made and all the 
different wood types there is cut up in rugh sices to what ever we want to make 
how do you manage to live with out headache all the time 
I know when I tumbling around with more than three complex ideas /problems that 
needed to be solved the big sledgehammer start to wake up from its buty sleep 
and when it does that it has a wish of execising on my head … 
I gess we all know of how something live there own life up there 

do I like your double edge valentine theme … yes .. its a great ideea to set the bat and the hart together 

liked the creative playing with the apple yesterday 

since I can´t draw or paint other than with wide brushes on houses …. lol
and not being creative enoff to came up with my own cartoones 
I did surgested the sparetime school thing to borrow equipment so its possiple 
to cast pictures on the wall either with the help of PC or the old fassion way 
with lightprojectors and picture so they can decorate all the white walls with cartoones
the children like …... its a great way for us noncreative to come around such a problem 
and borrow from others … or if you have photographies yourself you want to use 
depending on the equipment they can borrow they will use the winther to collect
drawings and pictures that we can select from in the spring and in the childrens
sommervacation the transforming from boring white rooms to a happyhouse can be done 

take care
Dennis


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Exactly. Ditto. What else to say…I have tried to categorize my ideas and prioritize them, very difficult. My enthusiasm far exceeds my current capabilities. There must not be a sketchbook large enough….the design looks great.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Hi Sheila,
In most cases, the design that lingers in my mind, specially during my idle periods becomes so nice and amazing. The motif of stars using the usual rhombus shape for making the cubes become a combination of both stars and rhombus. The techniques are just cut and paste. Here are some of those variations that just came into my mind while driving on the road to office:










Next on the construction line.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Intriguing design Sheila. Looking forward to seeing the rest of it. how do you keep track of all your wonderful ideas? If I don't write an idea down as I'm thinking of it I can lose it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Designs That "Live Inside My Head"*
> 
> There have been many times when I have mentioned the designs that 'live in my head.' I know that probably sounds kind of creepy, but they are there and they are real.
> 
> (No - I haven't been drinking anything more than my usual coffee, but I will say that I was unable to get my usual brand and I am trying something different this morning. But back to the story . . . )
> 
> The longer that I do this (design), the longer the list gets of things I want to do. While some of you may dream of tropical islands and sitting on a beach in the sun sipping a margarita, I tend to daydream of a wonderful place where there is no such thing as time and I have all the tools, paints, wood, colors and accessories I need to create and bring to life all the incredible designs 'living in my head.' It is a magical place, where I never have to eat or sleep or get tired and I can just spent the rest of eternity drawing and painting and doing woodworking and projects. How fun it would be!
> 
> But we all know that in the real world, things are not quite like that. While I consider myself extremely fortunate to have such an awesome job of designing, there is always the other things that need to be done that get in the way such as cleaning the house, grocery shopping, cooking, etc. Not to mention the business side of things. And then there is sleep. Why, oh why do we even need that anyway?
> 
> So as I grudgingly concede to reality, I still offer myself the luxury of daydreaming and planning about new and exciting things to make. They are exciting to me, anyway. If you all could only take a peek inside my head and see all the cool things that I am thinking about, you would be excited too. There are literally hundreds of projects, waiting for me to bring them to life. This is all good.
> 
> One thing that I have learned about these designs is that they have to be treated in an orderly way. As they began congregating early on, there wasn't much of a problem. If I were one or two designs behind in producing them and bringing them to life, it was really no big deal. They would just wait patiently until their turn came and things would progress in an orderly fashion.
> 
> But lately, there has been a huge increase in their population. The past couple of years have inspired so many new ideas and thoughts, that I have found there is no way that I could produce them all in a timely manner. Many times seasons come and go and I haven't even made a fraction of the designs that I intended. While it used to bother me, I have found that these ideas can be very patient if we train them to be that way and don't mind waiting until next year to be born. And that is a great benefit to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on some of the new things that I have recently been talking about. Sometime in the mid afternoon, I received an email from my editor from the magazine. She had sent a new editorial forecast for the upcoming issues, which let us know of the deadlines for the upcoming year.
> 
> Much to my surprise (and dismay) I noticed that the next deadline for the next issue that was in production was NOW.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> With all the things that have been going on the past month, I hadn't even realized that it was almost a month since I sent my last submission. Once again, time has not been my friend!
> 
> The issue in question would be coming out in the middle of January, meaning that any submissions could have a Valentine's theme. It just so happened that one of the designs that lived in my head fit that theme perfectly (I had a couple actually, but I liked one in particular)
> 
> Since I had already thought through this piece in my daydreams while I was creating other projects, it came to reality rather quickly. I shifted gears from what I was doing and immediately began drawing. It was as if I was copying a page from a book, only I was copying the idea that I had in my head, and by dinner time, the drawing was nearly completed.
> 
> Below is a segment of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be really cool!
> 
> Needless to say I am going to spend (part of) the day cutting. I am happy and excited because I can picture just how this is going to look. I also look forward to a day at the saw.
> 
> I am very grateful for these designs that live in my head. They have come to my rescue many times before. While to some it may seem like it is 'easy' for me to have accumulated such a collection, I can tell you that each one of them has taken much thought and consideration in its creation.
> 
> While some of you may think I am a little crazy in thinking this way, I prefer to look at it as 'job security.' Hopefully, things will always be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of www.dailycasual.com
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Thursday!


Hi, Dennis:

I am glad you liked the Snow White picture from yesterday. Of course, it isn't mine. I had just seen it in my travels. Some very clever person came up with it. I hope you showed Silke!  
No headaches, really, just sometimes a bit overwhelmed. What to do first. I do write lots of things down so I don't forget them. I need to do that more, as sometimes ideas get lost in the crowd!

I like the idea of projecting images on white walls. Quick and easy way to brighten things up! I am sure the children love it!

Thank you Philip. Prioritizing is sometimes an issue. What I want to do first doesn't necessarily coincide with what needs to be done for deadlines and such. Even though I am self-employed, I still need to follow some rules! But it is all good!

Bert - your designs are as always very well thought through and intriguing. Thinking through the next project while working on one is something I also do all the time. Sometimes that is where my best ideas begin. Being creative and creating is my best form of inspiration I think.

And Anna - As I mentioned, I do keep a notebook to write things down. When I have dry spells I can flip through it to remind me of some of my brainstorms. Sometimes the ideas don't look as good the second time around, but many of them are useful and are inspirational enough to pull me out of any slump I may be in. I need to write more of them, as I say.

Thank you all for the comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Lacy Wood' (Not Lacewood)*

Adding something to things doesn't always result in improving them. Sometimes the best way to make something better is to take away from it. That is certainly true when you scroll saw.

There are so many reasons that I love scroll sawing. I like the way that it is something that doesn't require a lot of tools. All you pretty much need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press and you are for the most part good to go.

I like that the variety of work you can do with the scroll saw is so vast. Unlike with other large tools that are quite specialized in their function, when working on the scroll saw you can produce anything from large corbels to delicate, lace-like fretwork.

It is quite a safe tool, too. There is a kind of joke among scrollers where we say in order to cut a finger off, we would really have to work at it (and probably have to change blades in the process!) While it is possible to get 'nipped' from the blade, and get a decent cut, with a little attention to safety there is very little chance of serious injury.

This makes the scroll saw an ideal tool for introducing someone new to woodworking. I have tutored even children on the scroll saw. With a bit of guidance, instruction and practice, even a youngster who perhaps doesn't have the patience that an adult would have can be successful in creating something fun. And sparking that interest is a great thing, as it usually leads to interest in other aspects of woodworking and being creative. It is good all around.

So why am I singing the praises of the scroll saw this morning? Perhaps because after over fifteen years of working with it, it still fascinates me how removing one small section of wood at a time can transform an ordinary board into a thing of beauty. I just think it is cool.

I spent yesterday cutting out my new piece for the magazine. My editor liked the drawings I had sent her and the project is all systems go for the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, which comes out early January. Due to that time frame, I thought that making a nice Valentine's project would be good. And what depicts Valentines better than hearts and lace?

I decided to do a self-framing plaque that can be given as a Valentine itself. The message of the Valentine is "You are the key to my heart" because recently in my browsing, I have seen many beautiful Gothic-type keys. I love the look of ornate keys and I think that they are wonderful things to design to make on the scroll saw. (Don't be surprised when in the near future I do another project which will contain some beautiful ornate keys!)

And then there is the lace.

While some may find it tedious to cut repetitive patterns on the scroll saw, I find it fun and relaxing. I also consider it 'skill building' because the more accurate you are, the nicer the pattern looks. For this design, I drew up a lace pattern for the border that mimicked the pattern that I used on the key. Of course I used hearts in the lace and key to tie the project together.










The plaque itself is made form 1/2" birch. For this type of delicate cutting, a tight, even grained wood is most desired. Using anything such as ash or oak could possibly work, but I am doubtful that the porous grain would withstand some of the intricate cutting - especially in the lettering areas. While I am sure that it is possible, I feel more secure in making it with the birch.

I had some beautiful maple to choose from - both curly and bird's eye - but the beauty of the grain would be lost in the intricate lacy border and I opted to use the much blander birch. I felt this project gave me a chance to elevate the 'ordinary' into something 'extraordinary'. I was not disappointed.

The key itself is cut from 1/8" walnut. Since the self-framing properties of this plaque lower the center of the piece just about 1/8", the overlay of key makes the plaque look well thought out. The overlay gives the piece some interest and dimension, and balances the simple writing with the elaborate key and border. I like the results.

I kept the letters simple - as if they were hand scrawled. I thought that formal lettering would look too 'stuffy' and by keeping the writing to a casual hand, the piece looked more personal and far warmer than if I had used something more structured.

Here is a look at the entire piece:










This is just the dry wood, before I have finished it or even sanded it. I will be doing that all today, as I didn't finish cutting until the evening and I was a bit tired and didn't want to muck it up.

I am going to be offering this plaque in two finishes - one with just an oil/shellac finish that I like so much and the other using some of the acrylic staining medium to add some color. I cut two keys actually, one also of birch, that will be stained accordingly. I realize that many woodworkers like natural color, but there are equally as many who prefer to add some color to their pieces, so I like to offer both.

I am very pleased with how this piece came out. When holding it in my hand, it is something that I am proud of. It is not nearly as fragile as it looks, and it was fun to transform a lowly piece of "blah" birch into something so pretty. I sometimes forget just how much I love scrolling. Then when I am making projects such as this, I remember very quickly.

By removing little pieces, one at a time, you can turn wood into anything you wish - even lace! It truly is a great way to be creative.

I hope you enjoy the project.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lacy Wood' (Not Lacewood)*
> 
> Adding something to things doesn't always result in improving them. Sometimes the best way to make something better is to take away from it. That is certainly true when you scroll saw.
> 
> There are so many reasons that I love scroll sawing. I like the way that it is something that doesn't require a lot of tools. All you pretty much need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press and you are for the most part good to go.
> 
> I like that the variety of work you can do with the scroll saw is so vast. Unlike with other large tools that are quite specialized in their function, when working on the scroll saw you can produce anything from large corbels to delicate, lace-like fretwork.
> 
> It is quite a safe tool, too. There is a kind of joke among scrollers where we say in order to cut a finger off, we would really have to work at it (and probably have to change blades in the process!) While it is possible to get 'nipped' from the blade, and get a decent cut, with a little attention to safety there is very little chance of serious injury.
> 
> This makes the scroll saw an ideal tool for introducing someone new to woodworking. I have tutored even children on the scroll saw. With a bit of guidance, instruction and practice, even a youngster who perhaps doesn't have the patience that an adult would have can be successful in creating something fun. And sparking that interest is a great thing, as it usually leads to interest in other aspects of woodworking and being creative. It is good all around.
> 
> So why am I singing the praises of the scroll saw this morning? Perhaps because after over fifteen years of working with it, it still fascinates me how removing one small section of wood at a time can transform an ordinary board into a thing of beauty. I just think it is cool.
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting out my new piece for the magazine. My editor liked the drawings I had sent her and the project is all systems go for the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, which comes out early January. Due to that time frame, I thought that making a nice Valentine's project would be good. And what depicts Valentines better than hearts and lace?
> 
> I decided to do a self-framing plaque that can be given as a Valentine itself. The message of the Valentine is "You are the key to my heart" because recently in my browsing, I have seen many beautiful Gothic-type keys. I love the look of ornate keys and I think that they are wonderful things to design to make on the scroll saw. (Don't be surprised when in the near future I do another project which will contain some beautiful ornate keys!)
> 
> And then there is the lace.
> 
> While some may find it tedious to cut repetitive patterns on the scroll saw, I find it fun and relaxing. I also consider it 'skill building' because the more accurate you are, the nicer the pattern looks. For this design, I drew up a lace pattern for the border that mimicked the pattern that I used on the key. Of course I used hearts in the lace and key to tie the project together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque itself is made form 1/2" birch. For this type of delicate cutting, a tight, even grained wood is most desired. Using anything such as ash or oak could possibly work, but I am doubtful that the porous grain would withstand some of the intricate cutting - especially in the lettering areas. While I am sure that it is possible, I feel more secure in making it with the birch.
> 
> I had some beautiful maple to choose from - both curly and bird's eye - but the beauty of the grain would be lost in the intricate lacy border and I opted to use the much blander birch. I felt this project gave me a chance to elevate the 'ordinary' into something 'extraordinary'. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The key itself is cut from 1/8" walnut. Since the self-framing properties of this plaque lower the center of the piece just about 1/8", the overlay of key makes the plaque look well thought out. The overlay gives the piece some interest and dimension, and balances the simple writing with the elaborate key and border. I like the results.
> 
> I kept the letters simple - as if they were hand scrawled. I thought that formal lettering would look too 'stuffy' and by keeping the writing to a casual hand, the piece looked more personal and far warmer than if I had used something more structured.
> 
> Here is a look at the entire piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the dry wood, before I have finished it or even sanded it. I will be doing that all today, as I didn't finish cutting until the evening and I was a bit tired and didn't want to muck it up.
> 
> I am going to be offering this plaque in two finishes - one with just an oil/shellac finish that I like so much and the other using some of the acrylic staining medium to add some color. I cut two keys actually, one also of birch, that will be stained accordingly. I realize that many woodworkers like natural color, but there are equally as many who prefer to add some color to their pieces, so I like to offer both.
> 
> I am very pleased with how this piece came out. When holding it in my hand, it is something that I am proud of. It is not nearly as fragile as it looks, and it was fun to transform a lowly piece of "blah" birch into something so pretty. I sometimes forget just how much I love scrolling. Then when I am making projects such as this, I remember very quickly.
> 
> By removing little pieces, one at a time, you can turn wood into anything you wish - even lace! It truly is a great way to be creative.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the project.


Beautiful "removing" my Friend!
Scrolling is cool, no doubt about it…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lacy Wood' (Not Lacewood)*
> 
> Adding something to things doesn't always result in improving them. Sometimes the best way to make something better is to take away from it. That is certainly true when you scroll saw.
> 
> There are so many reasons that I love scroll sawing. I like the way that it is something that doesn't require a lot of tools. All you pretty much need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press and you are for the most part good to go.
> 
> I like that the variety of work you can do with the scroll saw is so vast. Unlike with other large tools that are quite specialized in their function, when working on the scroll saw you can produce anything from large corbels to delicate, lace-like fretwork.
> 
> It is quite a safe tool, too. There is a kind of joke among scrollers where we say in order to cut a finger off, we would really have to work at it (and probably have to change blades in the process!) While it is possible to get 'nipped' from the blade, and get a decent cut, with a little attention to safety there is very little chance of serious injury.
> 
> This makes the scroll saw an ideal tool for introducing someone new to woodworking. I have tutored even children on the scroll saw. With a bit of guidance, instruction and practice, even a youngster who perhaps doesn't have the patience that an adult would have can be successful in creating something fun. And sparking that interest is a great thing, as it usually leads to interest in other aspects of woodworking and being creative. It is good all around.
> 
> So why am I singing the praises of the scroll saw this morning? Perhaps because after over fifteen years of working with it, it still fascinates me how removing one small section of wood at a time can transform an ordinary board into a thing of beauty. I just think it is cool.
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting out my new piece for the magazine. My editor liked the drawings I had sent her and the project is all systems go for the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, which comes out early January. Due to that time frame, I thought that making a nice Valentine's project would be good. And what depicts Valentines better than hearts and lace?
> 
> I decided to do a self-framing plaque that can be given as a Valentine itself. The message of the Valentine is "You are the key to my heart" because recently in my browsing, I have seen many beautiful Gothic-type keys. I love the look of ornate keys and I think that they are wonderful things to design to make on the scroll saw. (Don't be surprised when in the near future I do another project which will contain some beautiful ornate keys!)
> 
> And then there is the lace.
> 
> While some may find it tedious to cut repetitive patterns on the scroll saw, I find it fun and relaxing. I also consider it 'skill building' because the more accurate you are, the nicer the pattern looks. For this design, I drew up a lace pattern for the border that mimicked the pattern that I used on the key. Of course I used hearts in the lace and key to tie the project together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque itself is made form 1/2" birch. For this type of delicate cutting, a tight, even grained wood is most desired. Using anything such as ash or oak could possibly work, but I am doubtful that the porous grain would withstand some of the intricate cutting - especially in the lettering areas. While I am sure that it is possible, I feel more secure in making it with the birch.
> 
> I had some beautiful maple to choose from - both curly and bird's eye - but the beauty of the grain would be lost in the intricate lacy border and I opted to use the much blander birch. I felt this project gave me a chance to elevate the 'ordinary' into something 'extraordinary'. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The key itself is cut from 1/8" walnut. Since the self-framing properties of this plaque lower the center of the piece just about 1/8", the overlay of key makes the plaque look well thought out. The overlay gives the piece some interest and dimension, and balances the simple writing with the elaborate key and border. I like the results.
> 
> I kept the letters simple - as if they were hand scrawled. I thought that formal lettering would look too 'stuffy' and by keeping the writing to a casual hand, the piece looked more personal and far warmer than if I had used something more structured.
> 
> Here is a look at the entire piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the dry wood, before I have finished it or even sanded it. I will be doing that all today, as I didn't finish cutting until the evening and I was a bit tired and didn't want to muck it up.
> 
> I am going to be offering this plaque in two finishes - one with just an oil/shellac finish that I like so much and the other using some of the acrylic staining medium to add some color. I cut two keys actually, one also of birch, that will be stained accordingly. I realize that many woodworkers like natural color, but there are equally as many who prefer to add some color to their pieces, so I like to offer both.
> 
> I am very pleased with how this piece came out. When holding it in my hand, it is something that I am proud of. It is not nearly as fragile as it looks, and it was fun to transform a lowly piece of "blah" birch into something so pretty. I sometimes forget just how much I love scrolling. Then when I am making projects such as this, I remember very quickly.
> 
> By removing little pieces, one at a time, you can turn wood into anything you wish - even lace! It truly is a great way to be creative.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the project.


Thanks, Mike!  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lacy Wood' (Not Lacewood)*
> 
> Adding something to things doesn't always result in improving them. Sometimes the best way to make something better is to take away from it. That is certainly true when you scroll saw.
> 
> There are so many reasons that I love scroll sawing. I like the way that it is something that doesn't require a lot of tools. All you pretty much need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press and you are for the most part good to go.
> 
> I like that the variety of work you can do with the scroll saw is so vast. Unlike with other large tools that are quite specialized in their function, when working on the scroll saw you can produce anything from large corbels to delicate, lace-like fretwork.
> 
> It is quite a safe tool, too. There is a kind of joke among scrollers where we say in order to cut a finger off, we would really have to work at it (and probably have to change blades in the process!) While it is possible to get 'nipped' from the blade, and get a decent cut, with a little attention to safety there is very little chance of serious injury.
> 
> This makes the scroll saw an ideal tool for introducing someone new to woodworking. I have tutored even children on the scroll saw. With a bit of guidance, instruction and practice, even a youngster who perhaps doesn't have the patience that an adult would have can be successful in creating something fun. And sparking that interest is a great thing, as it usually leads to interest in other aspects of woodworking and being creative. It is good all around.
> 
> So why am I singing the praises of the scroll saw this morning? Perhaps because after over fifteen years of working with it, it still fascinates me how removing one small section of wood at a time can transform an ordinary board into a thing of beauty. I just think it is cool.
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting out my new piece for the magazine. My editor liked the drawings I had sent her and the project is all systems go for the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, which comes out early January. Due to that time frame, I thought that making a nice Valentine's project would be good. And what depicts Valentines better than hearts and lace?
> 
> I decided to do a self-framing plaque that can be given as a Valentine itself. The message of the Valentine is "You are the key to my heart" because recently in my browsing, I have seen many beautiful Gothic-type keys. I love the look of ornate keys and I think that they are wonderful things to design to make on the scroll saw. (Don't be surprised when in the near future I do another project which will contain some beautiful ornate keys!)
> 
> And then there is the lace.
> 
> While some may find it tedious to cut repetitive patterns on the scroll saw, I find it fun and relaxing. I also consider it 'skill building' because the more accurate you are, the nicer the pattern looks. For this design, I drew up a lace pattern for the border that mimicked the pattern that I used on the key. Of course I used hearts in the lace and key to tie the project together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque itself is made form 1/2" birch. For this type of delicate cutting, a tight, even grained wood is most desired. Using anything such as ash or oak could possibly work, but I am doubtful that the porous grain would withstand some of the intricate cutting - especially in the lettering areas. While I am sure that it is possible, I feel more secure in making it with the birch.
> 
> I had some beautiful maple to choose from - both curly and bird's eye - but the beauty of the grain would be lost in the intricate lacy border and I opted to use the much blander birch. I felt this project gave me a chance to elevate the 'ordinary' into something 'extraordinary'. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The key itself is cut from 1/8" walnut. Since the self-framing properties of this plaque lower the center of the piece just about 1/8", the overlay of key makes the plaque look well thought out. The overlay gives the piece some interest and dimension, and balances the simple writing with the elaborate key and border. I like the results.
> 
> I kept the letters simple - as if they were hand scrawled. I thought that formal lettering would look too 'stuffy' and by keeping the writing to a casual hand, the piece looked more personal and far warmer than if I had used something more structured.
> 
> Here is a look at the entire piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the dry wood, before I have finished it or even sanded it. I will be doing that all today, as I didn't finish cutting until the evening and I was a bit tired and didn't want to muck it up.
> 
> I am going to be offering this plaque in two finishes - one with just an oil/shellac finish that I like so much and the other using some of the acrylic staining medium to add some color. I cut two keys actually, one also of birch, that will be stained accordingly. I realize that many woodworkers like natural color, but there are equally as many who prefer to add some color to their pieces, so I like to offer both.
> 
> I am very pleased with how this piece came out. When holding it in my hand, it is something that I am proud of. It is not nearly as fragile as it looks, and it was fun to transform a lowly piece of "blah" birch into something so pretty. I sometimes forget just how much I love scrolling. Then when I am making projects such as this, I remember very quickly.
> 
> By removing little pieces, one at a time, you can turn wood into anything you wish - even lace! It truly is a great way to be creative.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the project.


Way kool Sheila, as always. Super nice


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lacy Wood' (Not Lacewood)*
> 
> Adding something to things doesn't always result in improving them. Sometimes the best way to make something better is to take away from it. That is certainly true when you scroll saw.
> 
> There are so many reasons that I love scroll sawing. I like the way that it is something that doesn't require a lot of tools. All you pretty much need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press and you are for the most part good to go.
> 
> I like that the variety of work you can do with the scroll saw is so vast. Unlike with other large tools that are quite specialized in their function, when working on the scroll saw you can produce anything from large corbels to delicate, lace-like fretwork.
> 
> It is quite a safe tool, too. There is a kind of joke among scrollers where we say in order to cut a finger off, we would really have to work at it (and probably have to change blades in the process!) While it is possible to get 'nipped' from the blade, and get a decent cut, with a little attention to safety there is very little chance of serious injury.
> 
> This makes the scroll saw an ideal tool for introducing someone new to woodworking. I have tutored even children on the scroll saw. With a bit of guidance, instruction and practice, even a youngster who perhaps doesn't have the patience that an adult would have can be successful in creating something fun. And sparking that interest is a great thing, as it usually leads to interest in other aspects of woodworking and being creative. It is good all around.
> 
> So why am I singing the praises of the scroll saw this morning? Perhaps because after over fifteen years of working with it, it still fascinates me how removing one small section of wood at a time can transform an ordinary board into a thing of beauty. I just think it is cool.
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting out my new piece for the magazine. My editor liked the drawings I had sent her and the project is all systems go for the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, which comes out early January. Due to that time frame, I thought that making a nice Valentine's project would be good. And what depicts Valentines better than hearts and lace?
> 
> I decided to do a self-framing plaque that can be given as a Valentine itself. The message of the Valentine is "You are the key to my heart" because recently in my browsing, I have seen many beautiful Gothic-type keys. I love the look of ornate keys and I think that they are wonderful things to design to make on the scroll saw. (Don't be surprised when in the near future I do another project which will contain some beautiful ornate keys!)
> 
> And then there is the lace.
> 
> While some may find it tedious to cut repetitive patterns on the scroll saw, I find it fun and relaxing. I also consider it 'skill building' because the more accurate you are, the nicer the pattern looks. For this design, I drew up a lace pattern for the border that mimicked the pattern that I used on the key. Of course I used hearts in the lace and key to tie the project together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque itself is made form 1/2" birch. For this type of delicate cutting, a tight, even grained wood is most desired. Using anything such as ash or oak could possibly work, but I am doubtful that the porous grain would withstand some of the intricate cutting - especially in the lettering areas. While I am sure that it is possible, I feel more secure in making it with the birch.
> 
> I had some beautiful maple to choose from - both curly and bird's eye - but the beauty of the grain would be lost in the intricate lacy border and I opted to use the much blander birch. I felt this project gave me a chance to elevate the 'ordinary' into something 'extraordinary'. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The key itself is cut from 1/8" walnut. Since the self-framing properties of this plaque lower the center of the piece just about 1/8", the overlay of key makes the plaque look well thought out. The overlay gives the piece some interest and dimension, and balances the simple writing with the elaborate key and border. I like the results.
> 
> I kept the letters simple - as if they were hand scrawled. I thought that formal lettering would look too 'stuffy' and by keeping the writing to a casual hand, the piece looked more personal and far warmer than if I had used something more structured.
> 
> Here is a look at the entire piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the dry wood, before I have finished it or even sanded it. I will be doing that all today, as I didn't finish cutting until the evening and I was a bit tired and didn't want to muck it up.
> 
> I am going to be offering this plaque in two finishes - one with just an oil/shellac finish that I like so much and the other using some of the acrylic staining medium to add some color. I cut two keys actually, one also of birch, that will be stained accordingly. I realize that many woodworkers like natural color, but there are equally as many who prefer to add some color to their pieces, so I like to offer both.
> 
> I am very pleased with how this piece came out. When holding it in my hand, it is something that I am proud of. It is not nearly as fragile as it looks, and it was fun to transform a lowly piece of "blah" birch into something so pretty. I sometimes forget just how much I love scrolling. Then when I am making projects such as this, I remember very quickly.
> 
> By removing little pieces, one at a time, you can turn wood into anything you wish - even lace! It truly is a great way to be creative.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the project.


This is very beautiful Sheila. I love the lacework you do on the scrollsaw. The scroll is my favourite woodworking tool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lacy Wood' (Not Lacewood)*
> 
> Adding something to things doesn't always result in improving them. Sometimes the best way to make something better is to take away from it. That is certainly true when you scroll saw.
> 
> There are so many reasons that I love scroll sawing. I like the way that it is something that doesn't require a lot of tools. All you pretty much need is a scroll saw and a drill or drill press and you are for the most part good to go.
> 
> I like that the variety of work you can do with the scroll saw is so vast. Unlike with other large tools that are quite specialized in their function, when working on the scroll saw you can produce anything from large corbels to delicate, lace-like fretwork.
> 
> It is quite a safe tool, too. There is a kind of joke among scrollers where we say in order to cut a finger off, we would really have to work at it (and probably have to change blades in the process!) While it is possible to get 'nipped' from the blade, and get a decent cut, with a little attention to safety there is very little chance of serious injury.
> 
> This makes the scroll saw an ideal tool for introducing someone new to woodworking. I have tutored even children on the scroll saw. With a bit of guidance, instruction and practice, even a youngster who perhaps doesn't have the patience that an adult would have can be successful in creating something fun. And sparking that interest is a great thing, as it usually leads to interest in other aspects of woodworking and being creative. It is good all around.
> 
> So why am I singing the praises of the scroll saw this morning? Perhaps because after over fifteen years of working with it, it still fascinates me how removing one small section of wood at a time can transform an ordinary board into a thing of beauty. I just think it is cool.
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting out my new piece for the magazine. My editor liked the drawings I had sent her and the project is all systems go for the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, which comes out early January. Due to that time frame, I thought that making a nice Valentine's project would be good. And what depicts Valentines better than hearts and lace?
> 
> I decided to do a self-framing plaque that can be given as a Valentine itself. The message of the Valentine is "You are the key to my heart" because recently in my browsing, I have seen many beautiful Gothic-type keys. I love the look of ornate keys and I think that they are wonderful things to design to make on the scroll saw. (Don't be surprised when in the near future I do another project which will contain some beautiful ornate keys!)
> 
> And then there is the lace.
> 
> While some may find it tedious to cut repetitive patterns on the scroll saw, I find it fun and relaxing. I also consider it 'skill building' because the more accurate you are, the nicer the pattern looks. For this design, I drew up a lace pattern for the border that mimicked the pattern that I used on the key. Of course I used hearts in the lace and key to tie the project together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque itself is made form 1/2" birch. For this type of delicate cutting, a tight, even grained wood is most desired. Using anything such as ash or oak could possibly work, but I am doubtful that the porous grain would withstand some of the intricate cutting - especially in the lettering areas. While I am sure that it is possible, I feel more secure in making it with the birch.
> 
> I had some beautiful maple to choose from - both curly and bird's eye - but the beauty of the grain would be lost in the intricate lacy border and I opted to use the much blander birch. I felt this project gave me a chance to elevate the 'ordinary' into something 'extraordinary'. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The key itself is cut from 1/8" walnut. Since the self-framing properties of this plaque lower the center of the piece just about 1/8", the overlay of key makes the plaque look well thought out. The overlay gives the piece some interest and dimension, and balances the simple writing with the elaborate key and border. I like the results.
> 
> I kept the letters simple - as if they were hand scrawled. I thought that formal lettering would look too 'stuffy' and by keeping the writing to a casual hand, the piece looked more personal and far warmer than if I had used something more structured.
> 
> Here is a look at the entire piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the dry wood, before I have finished it or even sanded it. I will be doing that all today, as I didn't finish cutting until the evening and I was a bit tired and didn't want to muck it up.
> 
> I am going to be offering this plaque in two finishes - one with just an oil/shellac finish that I like so much and the other using some of the acrylic staining medium to add some color. I cut two keys actually, one also of birch, that will be stained accordingly. I realize that many woodworkers like natural color, but there are equally as many who prefer to add some color to their pieces, so I like to offer both.
> 
> I am very pleased with how this piece came out. When holding it in my hand, it is something that I am proud of. It is not nearly as fragile as it looks, and it was fun to transform a lowly piece of "blah" birch into something so pretty. I sometimes forget just how much I love scrolling. Then when I am making projects such as this, I remember very quickly.
> 
> By removing little pieces, one at a time, you can turn wood into anything you wish - even lace! It truly is a great way to be creative.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the project.


Thank you very much Roger and Anna. I am glad you both like it. It was really fun to make too. Wait until tomorrow when you see it finished! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Bit Overwhelmed*

I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.

There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.

Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.

As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.

There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.

I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?

I realize that is impossible.

I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.

So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.

It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.

I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.

I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Have a nice glass o wine with your egg sandwich, and enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


my motto is: Love Life; Live Life; Live With No Regrets
Someone asked me if it truly was possible to live with no regrets. "Absolutely". It is about making a conscious decision. Then, regardless of the outcomes, you know that you made the best decisions that you could - in that moment; given the knowledge that you had - at the moment; given the health and inner strength that you had - in that moment; given the mood you were in - in that moment; given the patience that you had - in that moment; given the million other factors of that moment.

re: making that initial decision, know that there will be pros and cons for any action.. make the choice and let it go. No looking back, only looking forward.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


I think that I, and the crafters I talk to, feel the same way. Craft show sales are down. Most of us are choosing fewer craft show this year. We really look for the ones with a low or NO entry fee. The economy has hurt us, also. I try to make a more diverse set of items. Do not know if that seems to help but, at least, it is a try. Seems for us, also, that persons are hanging on to their money much harder than even last year. All we can continue to do is try.

On a different note. I think a freind of mine is going to invite some of us crafters to a semi-craft show at the nursing home where her mother stays. Now the general idea is to bring craft items that cost 25 cents, 50 cents and, perhaps a dollar. I am really looking forward to that one. This is not for making moeny but for making someone day much brighter and happier. The smile on their face is all I need. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


that is a very nice thing you are doing Jerrells….I like to do the same around Christmas time…..I like to give it to them for free and not worry with the $$ part of it…..the smiles from the kids is all the payment I need….it works for me !!...not trying to be a "do-gooder", but because it should be done…I know God would approve !!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Sheila it is your blog and it is inspirational

So going with that theme, just post a note

saying "we woke up and decided to smell the

roses".

It may remind the rest of us that we also need

to do the same.  and stop you from just finishing

that last wee project.

Have a wonderful day off.

jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Good morning Sheila. Good for you! Take all the time you need for yourself and enjoy! Our batteries need recharging quite often and it is important to take the time to do that and not worry about what other people need at that time.


----------



## NedB

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


take a break , we'll be here to read when you have time again. & BY the way… you don't need to reply to this… to quote Alton Brown on Good Eats… 'Walk away, just walk away….' usually he went on with a pithy explanation about 'not making more gluten' or some such… in our case, we'll make more sawdust just fine, take time for You darn it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Thank you all for your nice and supportive comments. I really appreciate them a lot!

Jerrell - it is a wonderful thing you are doing! I am certain that many people will truly appreciate your beautiful work!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


sounds like its time for taking a day out to paint for pleasure Sheila 

you say its hard to do what you do ( making money out of it ) when the time is what it is 
look at this way (sort of ) if people don´t drown in the blackhole as I did in the spring 
but walking restless around trying to get something to do with there hands 
and killing tooooo much sparetime being unimployd they for sure browse around to find a 
new hobby to do or take up an old hobby you can be sure woodworking will be between 
them if they want to make something and if the budgets are realy tight they know they can scroll with
a fretsaw and only few other handtools is needed if they like it they will come back in tenfold 
when they start on a new job geting money burning in the pockets 

and there is light at the end of the tunnel they say the people here has more money 
in the vallet every month than before the crise started in 2008 …...
now they just have to be pursvaded to use some of them too instead of saving up

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


To the extent of looking forward, it is hard to understand why today is different from what I expect two days ago. What you expect two days from now will then be the outcome of what you do today. It always reflects the days we have done.

Aim high and hit the mark! An old but powerful message to all of us. Pause is better that stop. Just like when you say "Better Late than Never".

I am glad that you take some rest to charge again. Be ready to face the coming Christmas joys.
Take care and have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Overwhelmed*
> 
> I think that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. There is so much that I want to accomplish and the days just keep slipping by. It isn't that I don't accomplish anything, but it somehow doesn't feel like it is enough because the list of things I didn't get done somehow always seems longer (and is growing!) And that is not good.
> 
> There has been a great deal going on lately. Besides what I write about here, there are other things that are happening in my life that I do not write about. It is a busy time.
> 
> Normally I am one who thrives well on deadlines. But as I look at the calendar today and see that we are nearly done with September, it is a clear reality that the days are passing much too quickly. I need to slow down and take a breath and take it all in for a bit or before I know it, time will slip by.
> 
> As a small business in a poor economy, it is not an easy road. Especially when the business is centered on what most would consider a 'non-necessity'. Many would think that I am foolish to continue to pursue such a volatile vocation in such troubled times. Perhaps they are right. But I never expected things to be easy. Lately I am happy with the thought that what we are doing is 'not impossible.' So I continue to try.
> 
> There are several choices that we have right now. Several ways to make a go of things. I think that sometimes the problem that I have is deciding which direction(s) to take and knowing when being 'diversified' crosses the line into 'over-extending' ourselves. It isn't always clear.
> 
> I have always felt that the extra hours that I put into work are well worth it. After all, I am doing something I love. How many people can say that about their jobs? Yet when so many important decisions are upon us that will affect the future of our business, it becomes quite stressful. How can we know for certain that we are choosing the right one and not leaving a better one behind?
> 
> I realize that is impossible.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I am recognizing that this is happening, for that will help me deal with things in the best way possible. After all, if I didn't see it, then I wouldn't be able to intervene for myself, and who knows what would happen then.
> 
> So I am keeping things short today and I am going to regroup. I think it is time that I need to take a step or two back and count to ten (or twenty, or fifty). I am going to take some time for myself, in the midst of all this chaos and try to let go and not worry about anything. What will be will be.
> 
> It is windy and rainy outside today. It is supposed to be that way tomorrow, too. It is a good day to stay in and tidy up the house. Or bake. Or watch a movie. Or do nothing in particular unless I really feel that I want to. Either I need to turn down the heat or the water will boil over.
> 
> I want to enjoy my life. This is my favorite time of year, and I feel that if I keep going at the pace I have been, I won't even have the time to take pleasure in it. Sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference between work and play. That can be a double-edged sword.
> 
> I may or may not write tomorrow. I am not sure yet. I only mention that so that if I choose to skip a day, you all won't be worried. I think a day or two of not worrying about my commitments will do me wonders. It will give me time to clear my head and pull in the reigns and get things back to manageable again. And I am certain that I will come out of it feeling much better.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Dennis - you are right - I would far prefer to be busy than be out of work. I have been there before and it is most frustrating when you are willing and able to work and there just aren't any jobs. I try not to complain if I am overwhelmed, but some days I just get tired. I so wish the best for you and hope you get through this thing OK. You are a hard worker and I am glad that you are finding ways to keep working. Hopefully something permanent will come along soon and alleviate some of the anxiety you must be feeling.

Bert - Just a little rest before the rush will do good. I need to try to take my Sunday's and spend a little time on what I want to do. Even though I took it easy this weekend, I did seem to accomplish a lot.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Weekend 'Off'*

I'ts funny how time off can mean different things to different people. While some people live for the weekend to totally switch gears and not think about their jobs until Monday, there are others who really don't mind their work, and take each day as it comes and enjoy it.

I definitely fall into the second category. Being fortunate enough to be doing something that I love to do and work in a creative field, much of the time I am working it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. It is more of an extension of my creativity and I am allowed to pursue just about any creative idea that I have.

But it isn't always like that. Anyone who owns their own business realizes that there are basic 'mechanics' of the business that need constant attention to keep things running smoothly. Things like paperwork, planning (yes - that takes time) and negotiating contracts, as well as learning new skills, advertising and other things like maintaining the website, filling orders and corresponding with customers can take a big chunk out of the day. All these above mentioned things are vital to the success of the business, and if any one of them were neglected or put on the back burner, the business would certainly suffer.

I love working from home. I feel that it allows me not only the convenience of being in my own environment, but also allows me to put in more hours towards the business comfortably. Those of you who order from me know that we are pretty much 'always open' and if there is a question, order or problem, it doesn't matter what time of day (or night) it is, if I am awake and near my computer, I take care of it.

I never mind doing things this way, as I know what it is like to run into an issue on a weekend and have to wait until a Monday to receive help. The same with ordering something. Many times we receive orders in the late hours of the night either because our customers are half way around the world or they are night owls cruising the web. If we are up, we fill these orders no matter what time of the evening it is, and if I awake to new orders or questions, that is the first thing I take care of. We have received many notes of thanks for doing things this way and I am sure that it helps to build a good relationship with out customers.

Recently, it seems that these non-creative tasks are increasing. In one way, that is a good thing because it is evidence of a positive growth in our business. After all, that is what we are striving to accomplish. I have found however, that with the additional time these tasks are taking, I have less time to design and be creative. So while it is good on one side, it is somewhat overwhelming on the other.

So what is the answer?

We certainly aren't in the position financially to hire additional help. While one day we may reach that point, we just aren't there yet. But as we branch into different areas of designing, we need to find a way to make things work with just the two of us in the most efficient way possible.

My grandmother used to say that we are like a pie. There there is only so much, and the more slices you want it to yield, the smaller the slices need to be.

To me, that makes a great deal of sense. As we branch out into these different areas of woodworking, decorative painting, and designing, we need to remember that we are still only two people. There are still only 24 hours in a day. And we need to take time for ourselves to replenish and rest and do some of the things that we find joy in doing. Or what's the point?

Once again, it seems to be time to reorganize. I know that I write of that often, and I find that I am constantly doing organizational-type things. Either I am the most organized person in the world, or the most *dis*organized person - I haven't quite figured it out yet.

Realistically, I believe that the reason that I organize so much is because of the constant changes around me. My life is not stagnant, and as things change and we are growing, there is constant need for evaluation of things and rearranging priorities. I don't think this will ever be different, unless the growing stops, which is something we don't want to happen.

So instead of resisting growth and reorganization, I choose to embrace it and look upon it as a helpful tool that will keep us on top of things and moving in a positive direction. Re-prioritizing and reevaluating is a continual process and there should really be no time when we feel we are 'done'. Perhaps that is where my mistake was in the first place, reaching a plateau of organization and settling in. Good businesses are static, not stagnant, and we need to realize that.

I spent the weekend both working on things and thinking about the future for our business. By declaring a 'weekend off' to myself on Saturday, it put me in a completely different mindset. (Isn't it amazing how powerful our mindsets can be?) I accomplished a great deal this weekend. I baked. I cooked two great dinners (chicken pot pie on Saturday and Greek Dolmades yesterday) I cleaned the house. I even got my little 'all season tree' all decorated for Halloween. All these things brought a sense of comfort to me. I like when my environment is pleasant and it gives me not only a feeling of peace, but also I felt like I was back in control of things. I hadn't made myself a decent meal in weeks it seemed and even the nice meals felt good to me. Most importantly, I felt the sense of calm return to me, and I am able to look at things feeling well-rested and positive again (I was beginning to feel really frazzled!)

As a residual of all these feelings and things, something else good came of it. I not only finished the plaque for the magazine, but I also wrote an article (complete with photos) that I am also submitting to be published. The Valentine's plaque is ready to head off, along with all the photos, directions and drawings that go with it. I feel good about it and I am proud of the way it came out.

But wait! You are probably thinking that what I described sounds like 'work!' I wasn't supposed to do any work this weekend, was I?

I suppose you are right, but the funny thing is that when I took the pressure off of myself, and accomplished some of the things that fed my soul, it didn't seem like such a hardship to get these things done and they just seemed to come naturally. It actually felt good to do them and not only did I finish everything up, but I actually had fun doing so. Here are pictures of the finished heart plaque. First the natural colored plaque:










And then the stained one:










I couldn't resist and brushed a bit of fine shimmer on the key and the border of the stained one. It really looks nice.

Today I feel once again ready to take on the world. I made a decision this weekend, that I will go back to keeping Sunday for myself to do anything that I wish to do. I used to keep that as a weekly day of self-indulgence, but as we got busier and busier, that somehow got lost and I found it was beginning to turn into just another work day.

From now on, on Sundays I will only do what I really want to do. Be it bake, or paint for myself or my friends, or even just watch TV and play games, there will be no expectations other than to enjoy myself. If what I want to do just so happens to help the business, that is OK. But it doesn't have to.

This may seem like a no-brainer to some of you. But it is amazing to me how 'grey' this area of work and play can be. Without being kept in check, it is very easy to allow the business to take over my life, and then there will be resentments and burnout and all those things we hear about that cause businesses such as mine to fail. I don't want that to happen.

I missed writing yesterday. It felt a bit odd. I don't consider writing here a chore at all, as I usually think it helps me keep my own thoughts organized and helps set my day. However, when I was beginning to feel that I had to write something each day, and with all the other pressures I was feeling, I felt that I needed to take a day off. Once in a while I suppose I will need to do that.

Thank you as always for all the nice comments. I always appreciate them, along with the many friendships that I feel I have made through writing here. While it was only a day away, it did wonders all around and I feel ready again to move ahead and do lots of new and exciting things. My weekend off served me well.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *My Weekend 'Off'*
> 
> I'ts funny how time off can mean different things to different people. While some people live for the weekend to totally switch gears and not think about their jobs until Monday, there are others who really don't mind their work, and take each day as it comes and enjoy it.
> 
> I definitely fall into the second category. Being fortunate enough to be doing something that I love to do and work in a creative field, much of the time I am working it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. It is more of an extension of my creativity and I am allowed to pursue just about any creative idea that I have.
> 
> But it isn't always like that. Anyone who owns their own business realizes that there are basic 'mechanics' of the business that need constant attention to keep things running smoothly. Things like paperwork, planning (yes - that takes time) and negotiating contracts, as well as learning new skills, advertising and other things like maintaining the website, filling orders and corresponding with customers can take a big chunk out of the day. All these above mentioned things are vital to the success of the business, and if any one of them were neglected or put on the back burner, the business would certainly suffer.
> 
> I love working from home. I feel that it allows me not only the convenience of being in my own environment, but also allows me to put in more hours towards the business comfortably. Those of you who order from me know that we are pretty much 'always open' and if there is a question, order or problem, it doesn't matter what time of day (or night) it is, if I am awake and near my computer, I take care of it.
> 
> I never mind doing things this way, as I know what it is like to run into an issue on a weekend and have to wait until a Monday to receive help. The same with ordering something. Many times we receive orders in the late hours of the night either because our customers are half way around the world or they are night owls cruising the web. If we are up, we fill these orders no matter what time of the evening it is, and if I awake to new orders or questions, that is the first thing I take care of. We have received many notes of thanks for doing things this way and I am sure that it helps to build a good relationship with out customers.
> 
> Recently, it seems that these non-creative tasks are increasing. In one way, that is a good thing because it is evidence of a positive growth in our business. After all, that is what we are striving to accomplish. I have found however, that with the additional time these tasks are taking, I have less time to design and be creative. So while it is good on one side, it is somewhat overwhelming on the other.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> We certainly aren't in the position financially to hire additional help. While one day we may reach that point, we just aren't there yet. But as we branch into different areas of designing, we need to find a way to make things work with just the two of us in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> My grandmother used to say that we are like a pie. There there is only so much, and the more slices you want it to yield, the smaller the slices need to be.
> 
> To me, that makes a great deal of sense. As we branch out into these different areas of woodworking, decorative painting, and designing, we need to remember that we are still only two people. There are still only 24 hours in a day. And we need to take time for ourselves to replenish and rest and do some of the things that we find joy in doing. Or what's the point?
> 
> Once again, it seems to be time to reorganize. I know that I write of that often, and I find that I am constantly doing organizational-type things. Either I am the most organized person in the world, or the most *dis*organized person - I haven't quite figured it out yet.
> 
> Realistically, I believe that the reason that I organize so much is because of the constant changes around me. My life is not stagnant, and as things change and we are growing, there is constant need for evaluation of things and rearranging priorities. I don't think this will ever be different, unless the growing stops, which is something we don't want to happen.
> 
> So instead of resisting growth and reorganization, I choose to embrace it and look upon it as a helpful tool that will keep us on top of things and moving in a positive direction. Re-prioritizing and reevaluating is a continual process and there should really be no time when we feel we are 'done'. Perhaps that is where my mistake was in the first place, reaching a plateau of organization and settling in. Good businesses are static, not stagnant, and we need to realize that.
> 
> I spent the weekend both working on things and thinking about the future for our business. By declaring a 'weekend off' to myself on Saturday, it put me in a completely different mindset. (Isn't it amazing how powerful our mindsets can be?) I accomplished a great deal this weekend. I baked. I cooked two great dinners (chicken pot pie on Saturday and Greek Dolmades yesterday) I cleaned the house. I even got my little 'all season tree' all decorated for Halloween. All these things brought a sense of comfort to me. I like when my environment is pleasant and it gives me not only a feeling of peace, but also I felt like I was back in control of things. I hadn't made myself a decent meal in weeks it seemed and even the nice meals felt good to me. Most importantly, I felt the sense of calm return to me, and I am able to look at things feeling well-rested and positive again (I was beginning to feel really frazzled!)
> 
> As a residual of all these feelings and things, something else good came of it. I not only finished the plaque for the magazine, but I also wrote an article (complete with photos) that I am also submitting to be published. The Valentine's plaque is ready to head off, along with all the photos, directions and drawings that go with it. I feel good about it and I am proud of the way it came out.
> 
> But wait! You are probably thinking that what I described sounds like 'work!' I wasn't supposed to do any work this weekend, was I?
> 
> I suppose you are right, but the funny thing is that when I took the pressure off of myself, and accomplished some of the things that fed my soul, it didn't seem like such a hardship to get these things done and they just seemed to come naturally. It actually felt good to do them and not only did I finish everything up, but I actually had fun doing so. Here are pictures of the finished heart plaque. First the natural colored plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the stained one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist and brushed a bit of fine shimmer on the key and the border of the stained one. It really looks nice.
> 
> Today I feel once again ready to take on the world. I made a decision this weekend, that I will go back to keeping Sunday for myself to do anything that I wish to do. I used to keep that as a weekly day of self-indulgence, but as we got busier and busier, that somehow got lost and I found it was beginning to turn into just another work day.
> 
> From now on, on Sundays I will only do what I really want to do. Be it bake, or paint for myself or my friends, or even just watch TV and play games, there will be no expectations other than to enjoy myself. If what I want to do just so happens to help the business, that is OK. But it doesn't have to.
> 
> This may seem like a no-brainer to some of you. But it is amazing to me how 'grey' this area of work and play can be. Without being kept in check, it is very easy to allow the business to take over my life, and then there will be resentments and burnout and all those things we hear about that cause businesses such as mine to fail. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday. It felt a bit odd. I don't consider writing here a chore at all, as I usually think it helps me keep my own thoughts organized and helps set my day. However, when I was beginning to feel that I had to write something each day, and with all the other pressures I was feeling, I felt that I needed to take a day off. Once in a while I suppose I will need to do that.
> 
> Thank you as always for all the nice comments. I always appreciate them, along with the many friendships that I feel I have made through writing here. While it was only a day away, it did wonders all around and I feel ready again to move ahead and do lots of new and exciting things. My weekend off served me well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Shelia and Keith - I have always greatly appreciated you attention to detail. Any E-MAil, question of some sort of special request has ALWAYS been answered quickly and in complete detail. As I, on the other end, look at the itmes that I want to make, and that will sell, I too think and devote lots of time to the process. Not as much as you some some amount. I really think Keiths product designs have help me expand my product offerings. I do, at time look at other items that might also sell well. Currently I am looking at wooden toys. I think that will be in my January mix. However the victorian fretwork is my favorate.

Thanks for all you do for us scrollers. I have spent about the last 35 years, before fully retiring anout two months ago, in the customer service areas of retail. I can tell you, from my perspective, you guys provide it. In reality that is all, in my opinion, all that anyone has to offer and you knock the ball out of the park.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Weekend 'Off'*
> 
> I'ts funny how time off can mean different things to different people. While some people live for the weekend to totally switch gears and not think about their jobs until Monday, there are others who really don't mind their work, and take each day as it comes and enjoy it.
> 
> I definitely fall into the second category. Being fortunate enough to be doing something that I love to do and work in a creative field, much of the time I am working it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. It is more of an extension of my creativity and I am allowed to pursue just about any creative idea that I have.
> 
> But it isn't always like that. Anyone who owns their own business realizes that there are basic 'mechanics' of the business that need constant attention to keep things running smoothly. Things like paperwork, planning (yes - that takes time) and negotiating contracts, as well as learning new skills, advertising and other things like maintaining the website, filling orders and corresponding with customers can take a big chunk out of the day. All these above mentioned things are vital to the success of the business, and if any one of them were neglected or put on the back burner, the business would certainly suffer.
> 
> I love working from home. I feel that it allows me not only the convenience of being in my own environment, but also allows me to put in more hours towards the business comfortably. Those of you who order from me know that we are pretty much 'always open' and if there is a question, order or problem, it doesn't matter what time of day (or night) it is, if I am awake and near my computer, I take care of it.
> 
> I never mind doing things this way, as I know what it is like to run into an issue on a weekend and have to wait until a Monday to receive help. The same with ordering something. Many times we receive orders in the late hours of the night either because our customers are half way around the world or they are night owls cruising the web. If we are up, we fill these orders no matter what time of the evening it is, and if I awake to new orders or questions, that is the first thing I take care of. We have received many notes of thanks for doing things this way and I am sure that it helps to build a good relationship with out customers.
> 
> Recently, it seems that these non-creative tasks are increasing. In one way, that is a good thing because it is evidence of a positive growth in our business. After all, that is what we are striving to accomplish. I have found however, that with the additional time these tasks are taking, I have less time to design and be creative. So while it is good on one side, it is somewhat overwhelming on the other.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> We certainly aren't in the position financially to hire additional help. While one day we may reach that point, we just aren't there yet. But as we branch into different areas of designing, we need to find a way to make things work with just the two of us in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> My grandmother used to say that we are like a pie. There there is only so much, and the more slices you want it to yield, the smaller the slices need to be.
> 
> To me, that makes a great deal of sense. As we branch out into these different areas of woodworking, decorative painting, and designing, we need to remember that we are still only two people. There are still only 24 hours in a day. And we need to take time for ourselves to replenish and rest and do some of the things that we find joy in doing. Or what's the point?
> 
> Once again, it seems to be time to reorganize. I know that I write of that often, and I find that I am constantly doing organizational-type things. Either I am the most organized person in the world, or the most *dis*organized person - I haven't quite figured it out yet.
> 
> Realistically, I believe that the reason that I organize so much is because of the constant changes around me. My life is not stagnant, and as things change and we are growing, there is constant need for evaluation of things and rearranging priorities. I don't think this will ever be different, unless the growing stops, which is something we don't want to happen.
> 
> So instead of resisting growth and reorganization, I choose to embrace it and look upon it as a helpful tool that will keep us on top of things and moving in a positive direction. Re-prioritizing and reevaluating is a continual process and there should really be no time when we feel we are 'done'. Perhaps that is where my mistake was in the first place, reaching a plateau of organization and settling in. Good businesses are static, not stagnant, and we need to realize that.
> 
> I spent the weekend both working on things and thinking about the future for our business. By declaring a 'weekend off' to myself on Saturday, it put me in a completely different mindset. (Isn't it amazing how powerful our mindsets can be?) I accomplished a great deal this weekend. I baked. I cooked two great dinners (chicken pot pie on Saturday and Greek Dolmades yesterday) I cleaned the house. I even got my little 'all season tree' all decorated for Halloween. All these things brought a sense of comfort to me. I like when my environment is pleasant and it gives me not only a feeling of peace, but also I felt like I was back in control of things. I hadn't made myself a decent meal in weeks it seemed and even the nice meals felt good to me. Most importantly, I felt the sense of calm return to me, and I am able to look at things feeling well-rested and positive again (I was beginning to feel really frazzled!)
> 
> As a residual of all these feelings and things, something else good came of it. I not only finished the plaque for the magazine, but I also wrote an article (complete with photos) that I am also submitting to be published. The Valentine's plaque is ready to head off, along with all the photos, directions and drawings that go with it. I feel good about it and I am proud of the way it came out.
> 
> But wait! You are probably thinking that what I described sounds like 'work!' I wasn't supposed to do any work this weekend, was I?
> 
> I suppose you are right, but the funny thing is that when I took the pressure off of myself, and accomplished some of the things that fed my soul, it didn't seem like such a hardship to get these things done and they just seemed to come naturally. It actually felt good to do them and not only did I finish everything up, but I actually had fun doing so. Here are pictures of the finished heart plaque. First the natural colored plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the stained one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist and brushed a bit of fine shimmer on the key and the border of the stained one. It really looks nice.
> 
> Today I feel once again ready to take on the world. I made a decision this weekend, that I will go back to keeping Sunday for myself to do anything that I wish to do. I used to keep that as a weekly day of self-indulgence, but as we got busier and busier, that somehow got lost and I found it was beginning to turn into just another work day.
> 
> From now on, on Sundays I will only do what I really want to do. Be it bake, or paint for myself or my friends, or even just watch TV and play games, there will be no expectations other than to enjoy myself. If what I want to do just so happens to help the business, that is OK. But it doesn't have to.
> 
> This may seem like a no-brainer to some of you. But it is amazing to me how 'grey' this area of work and play can be. Without being kept in check, it is very easy to allow the business to take over my life, and then there will be resentments and burnout and all those things we hear about that cause businesses such as mine to fail. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday. It felt a bit odd. I don't consider writing here a chore at all, as I usually think it helps me keep my own thoughts organized and helps set my day. However, when I was beginning to feel that I had to write something each day, and with all the other pressures I was feeling, I felt that I needed to take a day off. Once in a while I suppose I will need to do that.
> 
> Thank you as always for all the nice comments. I always appreciate them, along with the many friendships that I feel I have made through writing here. While it was only a day away, it did wonders all around and I feel ready again to move ahead and do lots of new and exciting things. My weekend off served me well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you very much Jerrell for your kind words. We always feel that if there is a question we can answer, we try to do it to our best ability. If we don't know or can't figure it out, we usually at least connect our customer with one of our many friends and colleagues that are able to help. Having a network of wonderful friends who are also creative and skilled really helps. I am glad it is appreciated though.

That's why I don't like feeling overwhelmed. I like to give full attention to the questions and I am learning in order to be my best, I do need to cut back from other things sometimes. Just the thought of a 'day off' can make all the difference. Whether I get things done or not, if I tell myself I don't have to do anything, it is much easier to progress.

I wish you luck with all of your new endeavors.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Weekend 'Off'*
> 
> I'ts funny how time off can mean different things to different people. While some people live for the weekend to totally switch gears and not think about their jobs until Monday, there are others who really don't mind their work, and take each day as it comes and enjoy it.
> 
> I definitely fall into the second category. Being fortunate enough to be doing something that I love to do and work in a creative field, much of the time I am working it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. It is more of an extension of my creativity and I am allowed to pursue just about any creative idea that I have.
> 
> But it isn't always like that. Anyone who owns their own business realizes that there are basic 'mechanics' of the business that need constant attention to keep things running smoothly. Things like paperwork, planning (yes - that takes time) and negotiating contracts, as well as learning new skills, advertising and other things like maintaining the website, filling orders and corresponding with customers can take a big chunk out of the day. All these above mentioned things are vital to the success of the business, and if any one of them were neglected or put on the back burner, the business would certainly suffer.
> 
> I love working from home. I feel that it allows me not only the convenience of being in my own environment, but also allows me to put in more hours towards the business comfortably. Those of you who order from me know that we are pretty much 'always open' and if there is a question, order or problem, it doesn't matter what time of day (or night) it is, if I am awake and near my computer, I take care of it.
> 
> I never mind doing things this way, as I know what it is like to run into an issue on a weekend and have to wait until a Monday to receive help. The same with ordering something. Many times we receive orders in the late hours of the night either because our customers are half way around the world or they are night owls cruising the web. If we are up, we fill these orders no matter what time of the evening it is, and if I awake to new orders or questions, that is the first thing I take care of. We have received many notes of thanks for doing things this way and I am sure that it helps to build a good relationship with out customers.
> 
> Recently, it seems that these non-creative tasks are increasing. In one way, that is a good thing because it is evidence of a positive growth in our business. After all, that is what we are striving to accomplish. I have found however, that with the additional time these tasks are taking, I have less time to design and be creative. So while it is good on one side, it is somewhat overwhelming on the other.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> We certainly aren't in the position financially to hire additional help. While one day we may reach that point, we just aren't there yet. But as we branch into different areas of designing, we need to find a way to make things work with just the two of us in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> My grandmother used to say that we are like a pie. There there is only so much, and the more slices you want it to yield, the smaller the slices need to be.
> 
> To me, that makes a great deal of sense. As we branch out into these different areas of woodworking, decorative painting, and designing, we need to remember that we are still only two people. There are still only 24 hours in a day. And we need to take time for ourselves to replenish and rest and do some of the things that we find joy in doing. Or what's the point?
> 
> Once again, it seems to be time to reorganize. I know that I write of that often, and I find that I am constantly doing organizational-type things. Either I am the most organized person in the world, or the most *dis*organized person - I haven't quite figured it out yet.
> 
> Realistically, I believe that the reason that I organize so much is because of the constant changes around me. My life is not stagnant, and as things change and we are growing, there is constant need for evaluation of things and rearranging priorities. I don't think this will ever be different, unless the growing stops, which is something we don't want to happen.
> 
> So instead of resisting growth and reorganization, I choose to embrace it and look upon it as a helpful tool that will keep us on top of things and moving in a positive direction. Re-prioritizing and reevaluating is a continual process and there should really be no time when we feel we are 'done'. Perhaps that is where my mistake was in the first place, reaching a plateau of organization and settling in. Good businesses are static, not stagnant, and we need to realize that.
> 
> I spent the weekend both working on things and thinking about the future for our business. By declaring a 'weekend off' to myself on Saturday, it put me in a completely different mindset. (Isn't it amazing how powerful our mindsets can be?) I accomplished a great deal this weekend. I baked. I cooked two great dinners (chicken pot pie on Saturday and Greek Dolmades yesterday) I cleaned the house. I even got my little 'all season tree' all decorated for Halloween. All these things brought a sense of comfort to me. I like when my environment is pleasant and it gives me not only a feeling of peace, but also I felt like I was back in control of things. I hadn't made myself a decent meal in weeks it seemed and even the nice meals felt good to me. Most importantly, I felt the sense of calm return to me, and I am able to look at things feeling well-rested and positive again (I was beginning to feel really frazzled!)
> 
> As a residual of all these feelings and things, something else good came of it. I not only finished the plaque for the magazine, but I also wrote an article (complete with photos) that I am also submitting to be published. The Valentine's plaque is ready to head off, along with all the photos, directions and drawings that go with it. I feel good about it and I am proud of the way it came out.
> 
> But wait! You are probably thinking that what I described sounds like 'work!' I wasn't supposed to do any work this weekend, was I?
> 
> I suppose you are right, but the funny thing is that when I took the pressure off of myself, and accomplished some of the things that fed my soul, it didn't seem like such a hardship to get these things done and they just seemed to come naturally. It actually felt good to do them and not only did I finish everything up, but I actually had fun doing so. Here are pictures of the finished heart plaque. First the natural colored plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the stained one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist and brushed a bit of fine shimmer on the key and the border of the stained one. It really looks nice.
> 
> Today I feel once again ready to take on the world. I made a decision this weekend, that I will go back to keeping Sunday for myself to do anything that I wish to do. I used to keep that as a weekly day of self-indulgence, but as we got busier and busier, that somehow got lost and I found it was beginning to turn into just another work day.
> 
> From now on, on Sundays I will only do what I really want to do. Be it bake, or paint for myself or my friends, or even just watch TV and play games, there will be no expectations other than to enjoy myself. If what I want to do just so happens to help the business, that is OK. But it doesn't have to.
> 
> This may seem like a no-brainer to some of you. But it is amazing to me how 'grey' this area of work and play can be. Without being kept in check, it is very easy to allow the business to take over my life, and then there will be resentments and burnout and all those things we hear about that cause businesses such as mine to fail. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday. It felt a bit odd. I don't consider writing here a chore at all, as I usually think it helps me keep my own thoughts organized and helps set my day. However, when I was beginning to feel that I had to write something each day, and with all the other pressures I was feeling, I felt that I needed to take a day off. Once in a while I suppose I will need to do that.
> 
> Thank you as always for all the nice comments. I always appreciate them, along with the many friendships that I feel I have made through writing here. While it was only a day away, it did wonders all around and I feel ready again to move ahead and do lots of new and exciting things. My weekend off served me well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Good morning Sheila! I'm glad that you had a good day off. They say that if you do what you are passionate about you will never work a day in your life - however, sometimes we just need to take time off to feed our souls and give our batteries a boost. I had to do that myself this week. I had a busy week (and I'm retired!) so yesterday I sat in my garden for a couple of hours, did some carving and enjoyed the peace and quiet. We have been blessed that we can still sit outside in the sun here in BC at the beginning of October. 
Enjoy your day. You deserve the best!
Love the heart, particularly the shimmered one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Weekend 'Off'*
> 
> I'ts funny how time off can mean different things to different people. While some people live for the weekend to totally switch gears and not think about their jobs until Monday, there are others who really don't mind their work, and take each day as it comes and enjoy it.
> 
> I definitely fall into the second category. Being fortunate enough to be doing something that I love to do and work in a creative field, much of the time I am working it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. It is more of an extension of my creativity and I am allowed to pursue just about any creative idea that I have.
> 
> But it isn't always like that. Anyone who owns their own business realizes that there are basic 'mechanics' of the business that need constant attention to keep things running smoothly. Things like paperwork, planning (yes - that takes time) and negotiating contracts, as well as learning new skills, advertising and other things like maintaining the website, filling orders and corresponding with customers can take a big chunk out of the day. All these above mentioned things are vital to the success of the business, and if any one of them were neglected or put on the back burner, the business would certainly suffer.
> 
> I love working from home. I feel that it allows me not only the convenience of being in my own environment, but also allows me to put in more hours towards the business comfortably. Those of you who order from me know that we are pretty much 'always open' and if there is a question, order or problem, it doesn't matter what time of day (or night) it is, if I am awake and near my computer, I take care of it.
> 
> I never mind doing things this way, as I know what it is like to run into an issue on a weekend and have to wait until a Monday to receive help. The same with ordering something. Many times we receive orders in the late hours of the night either because our customers are half way around the world or they are night owls cruising the web. If we are up, we fill these orders no matter what time of the evening it is, and if I awake to new orders or questions, that is the first thing I take care of. We have received many notes of thanks for doing things this way and I am sure that it helps to build a good relationship with out customers.
> 
> Recently, it seems that these non-creative tasks are increasing. In one way, that is a good thing because it is evidence of a positive growth in our business. After all, that is what we are striving to accomplish. I have found however, that with the additional time these tasks are taking, I have less time to design and be creative. So while it is good on one side, it is somewhat overwhelming on the other.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> We certainly aren't in the position financially to hire additional help. While one day we may reach that point, we just aren't there yet. But as we branch into different areas of designing, we need to find a way to make things work with just the two of us in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> My grandmother used to say that we are like a pie. There there is only so much, and the more slices you want it to yield, the smaller the slices need to be.
> 
> To me, that makes a great deal of sense. As we branch out into these different areas of woodworking, decorative painting, and designing, we need to remember that we are still only two people. There are still only 24 hours in a day. And we need to take time for ourselves to replenish and rest and do some of the things that we find joy in doing. Or what's the point?
> 
> Once again, it seems to be time to reorganize. I know that I write of that often, and I find that I am constantly doing organizational-type things. Either I am the most organized person in the world, or the most *dis*organized person - I haven't quite figured it out yet.
> 
> Realistically, I believe that the reason that I organize so much is because of the constant changes around me. My life is not stagnant, and as things change and we are growing, there is constant need for evaluation of things and rearranging priorities. I don't think this will ever be different, unless the growing stops, which is something we don't want to happen.
> 
> So instead of resisting growth and reorganization, I choose to embrace it and look upon it as a helpful tool that will keep us on top of things and moving in a positive direction. Re-prioritizing and reevaluating is a continual process and there should really be no time when we feel we are 'done'. Perhaps that is where my mistake was in the first place, reaching a plateau of organization and settling in. Good businesses are static, not stagnant, and we need to realize that.
> 
> I spent the weekend both working on things and thinking about the future for our business. By declaring a 'weekend off' to myself on Saturday, it put me in a completely different mindset. (Isn't it amazing how powerful our mindsets can be?) I accomplished a great deal this weekend. I baked. I cooked two great dinners (chicken pot pie on Saturday and Greek Dolmades yesterday) I cleaned the house. I even got my little 'all season tree' all decorated for Halloween. All these things brought a sense of comfort to me. I like when my environment is pleasant and it gives me not only a feeling of peace, but also I felt like I was back in control of things. I hadn't made myself a decent meal in weeks it seemed and even the nice meals felt good to me. Most importantly, I felt the sense of calm return to me, and I am able to look at things feeling well-rested and positive again (I was beginning to feel really frazzled!)
> 
> As a residual of all these feelings and things, something else good came of it. I not only finished the plaque for the magazine, but I also wrote an article (complete with photos) that I am also submitting to be published. The Valentine's plaque is ready to head off, along with all the photos, directions and drawings that go with it. I feel good about it and I am proud of the way it came out.
> 
> But wait! You are probably thinking that what I described sounds like 'work!' I wasn't supposed to do any work this weekend, was I?
> 
> I suppose you are right, but the funny thing is that when I took the pressure off of myself, and accomplished some of the things that fed my soul, it didn't seem like such a hardship to get these things done and they just seemed to come naturally. It actually felt good to do them and not only did I finish everything up, but I actually had fun doing so. Here are pictures of the finished heart plaque. First the natural colored plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the stained one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist and brushed a bit of fine shimmer on the key and the border of the stained one. It really looks nice.
> 
> Today I feel once again ready to take on the world. I made a decision this weekend, that I will go back to keeping Sunday for myself to do anything that I wish to do. I used to keep that as a weekly day of self-indulgence, but as we got busier and busier, that somehow got lost and I found it was beginning to turn into just another work day.
> 
> From now on, on Sundays I will only do what I really want to do. Be it bake, or paint for myself or my friends, or even just watch TV and play games, there will be no expectations other than to enjoy myself. If what I want to do just so happens to help the business, that is OK. But it doesn't have to.
> 
> This may seem like a no-brainer to some of you. But it is amazing to me how 'grey' this area of work and play can be. Without being kept in check, it is very easy to allow the business to take over my life, and then there will be resentments and burnout and all those things we hear about that cause businesses such as mine to fail. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday. It felt a bit odd. I don't consider writing here a chore at all, as I usually think it helps me keep my own thoughts organized and helps set my day. However, when I was beginning to feel that I had to write something each day, and with all the other pressures I was feeling, I felt that I needed to take a day off. Once in a while I suppose I will need to do that.
> 
> Thank you as always for all the nice comments. I always appreciate them, along with the many friendships that I feel I have made through writing here. While it was only a day away, it did wonders all around and I feel ready again to move ahead and do lots of new and exciting things. My weekend off served me well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Hi, Anna! Yes, as much as I like to 'visit' online, I still like my quiet time too. And I need it. My tea or coffee in the morning and my quiet instrumental classical music with only the cats here. Those are sweet moments and when I do some of my best thinking and writing and thought organization. On the days when I sleep later than I want or for some other reason that time is cut short, I find I feel much more stressed out. I suppose we all take what we can get.

Your time out sounded just lovely too. I am glad you still have warm days in the sun. What a nice time of year!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Inspiration*

For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.

We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.

I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.

While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.

I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.

I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.

As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.

As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.

I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.

As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.

When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .

I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.

What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?

Everything.

For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.










Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


You are so right. Thnx fer the link on the Harvest Moon. "Knowledge is Power" is a definite. Oh, the cat in yer pic looks like my Boris.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Hey Sheila, if you had a dog that would get you out walking more often. Mine always lets me know if it is time for our walk.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.












Porgy getting ready for winter.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Aww, now! I had to go an snap a shot of my beautiful Coco! All these wonderful black kitties! 










Kepy - I had dogs before! I love them too, but I am basically lazy! You don't have to walk kitty cats! Another good thing in their favor!

Sheila


----------



## AJswoodshop

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Awesome cat! I have two cats, they are fun to play with!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


I remember seeing that one time when I was a kid. The moon took up 1/2 the horizon as it started to rise!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Lots of cool cats!
Harvest moons are spectacular! I love the sunset and the rising of the harvest moon this time of year. We get some awesome shots along the ************************* in Richmond at this time of year.
Enjoy your walks Sheila!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> For the first time in a while, we decided to take an evening walk. I am sorry to say that we have gotten out of the habit of walking, as life has been busy and things have just been in the way. Or we were too tired. Or one of a hundred other excuses.
> 
> We still go to the gym three times a week however. It has almost been a year now since we started and for the most part, we have stayed on that schedule.
> 
> I mention this all because with the type of work we do, and also with the busy schedule we seem to follow, it can be very easy to just sit around and not do anything really physical. And that isn't good.
> 
> While finding the time to do both walking and heading out to the gym may be hard, since we have made the commitment to it, I think that it has really contributed positively to our overall health - and our focus on our work. Working at home makes it easy to become reclusive and house bound, with very little reason to leave the house other than obtaining groceries and supplies or going to the post office. And while I tend to be quite social here online, since the kids are grown up and on their own, I find that it is a time in my life where I just don't have the opportunity or desire to venture out very much socially. While we do visit with family and friends on a regular basis, it is just a time in our lives when we are busy, as is everyone else, and it is very easy to stay close to home.
> 
> I don't think that is bad at all, but I do see the benefit in having to get out to the gym a couple of times a week, and also the benefit of walking on the off days. It clears the head and gives me a time to reflect and think and plan.
> 
> I can't help but think that these feelings of being overwhelmed are somehow related to the absence of our daily walks. Just as I need my early morning quiet time to feel ready to take on the world, perhaps I have underestimated the impact of the time that I unplug in the evening by walking through the woods or even along the river. It is a simple idea, but one that I believe has merit.
> 
> As we left the house yesterday, we were immediately rewarded. The rain of the past three days had finally stopped and the sky was almost clear, but for a few large billowy clouds in the northern sky. The sun was just setting, and to the southwest we could see the last of the orange-pink light slipping behind the trees in front of us as we walked. But it somehow seemed light, even though the sky above was quite dark.
> 
> As I looked behind me, I was struck by the clouds, which were illuminated from behind by a soft, but bright yellowish light. Keith had thought at first that it was the Northern Lights, as he had heard that some from our area had seen hints of them in the past few evenings. But as the clouds began to move, it was apparent that what we saw was the moon rising, and I remembered it was the Harvest Moon.
> 
> I have heard of the Harvest Moon before, but not really paid much attention. Yes, there were the songs and poems about it, but I have listened and read them in a dismissive fashion without ever really thinking about it. But seeing this moon rising behind me, I finally realized what all the fuss was about. It was amazing.
> 
> As we walked the mile or so down the road to the end of our street, I couldn't help but look back over my shoulder in amazement at the moon rising. Never before have I seen it rise so quickly, or seem so large. I couldn't wait until we got to the mill and turned around, facing it as we walked back, and wonder at one of the marvels of nature.
> 
> When I got home, I looked up the meaning of what a "Harvest Moon" was and I found this link from Wikipedia. It explains the phenomena and I learned something new. After over 50 years on this planet, I am surprised that I haven't taken notice of this before. It just goes to show. . .
> 
> I am glad we found the time to take that walk. I want to get into the habit of doing so again. With all the things that are going on in our lives and our business, I really think that I miss those times of quiet reflection and tuning into our surroundings.
> 
> What does this have to do with woodworking and designing and painting?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> For it takes a clear head and inspiration to be able to be creative. And I believe that I have found that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


The first full moon of September was known as the "Comanche Moon" in 18th and 19th century Mexico. With the harvest over, the Comanches raided the peasants for their winter's food supply.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Back, Looking Ahead*

I am feeling a bit more like myself these last couple of days. And that is good. I must be honest and say that these past couple of weeks have been trying on us. After the issues of a couple of weeks ago came to light, it really has shaken me to my foundation. Things are still up in the air there, but I have really and truly refocused on other positive things and avenues to follow.

It hasn't been exactly easy, and it has taken a conscious effort, but like anyone who gets hit in the head with a sledge hammer, you have two choices - to die or to get up and keep going. As the quote from the Monty Python movie says - "I ain't dead yet!"

I felt like I made good progress yesterday on assembling pattern packets. I don't know, but sometimes I think I make it out to be more than it is and it rather stifles me. I work here with Keith who immediately puts together his pattern packets when he finishes each project and I must say I am a bit envious at his discipline. I tend to leave all the components of the pattern in a file folder for "later when I have the time" and move on to the next idea before I finish writing up what I just made. But sometimes my folder of 'projects to be made into packets' has several sub-folders in it and I know it is time to get my butt in gear and write. I need to work on my timing with that a bit better. Perhaps seeing the finished project in my hand is its own reward and then I am eager to move on to the next.

When my daughter Danielle was small, she was certainly an adventurer. My oldest - Phil - was the type of child where if you spent the day at the zoo, he would sleep all the way home - exhausted by the exhilarating experience.

Danielle, however, would seem to absorb even more energy from an outing such as that, and I remember more than once when we would arrive home from an exhausting day out at the zoo or the pool or a picnic and as we were pulling into the driveway, she would ask "can I call (insert the name of any one of ten friends) ?" No matter how much fun she had, she was always thinking of her next move and planning ahead.

I've never noticed the parallel before, and to be honest it used to exasperate me. Even in my early 30's it made me feel old trying to keep up with her. And I look at her now at 22 years old and she is pretty much the same way. Always on the go and always planning. But she is happy with things that way and that is what counts. Perhaps she is more like me than I realized.

So I continue on with my multiple things in the works and I really don't mind it. Some of you who have read for a while know that when I get even close to 'catching up' I begin to feel lost. Multi-tasking must be part of my personality.

The good news is that I am really proud of these packets. After the incident with the company trimming my patterns down, it got me wondering if I wasn't perhaps giving instructions that are too detailed. I began having some doubts in my own ability and wondered if I was overdoing it a bit on making the packets.

But since we found a way to print decent color that was so cost effective, I figure that I would rather err on the side of offering too much information than not enough. Working for the magazine got me into the habit of taking photos all along every time I make a new project, and since digital pictures don't cost a cent to be developed and included, I certainly don't see why not.

Each packet I make and sell is like a lesson. With transferring our pattern files to the new wholesaler we are working with and actually looking at the older patterns again, it makes me realize just how far I have come in what I do. Our work is so much better and complete than it was even just a few years ago. Not that it was bad then, but much, much better now. And I am proud of that.

There is that obsessive part of me that wants to go back and start rewriting the older patterns and bring them up to the par we are at now, but I have fought that urge and thought better of it. With over 500 patterns, it would take a huge amount of time to do so and what would really be gained? There was nothing really wrong with them, we just do things better now.

I think the time is best spent making new designs and moving forward. So that is what I plan to do.

It's hard looking back at older work sometimes, but it is also very good for us. Seeing what we had done in the past, and what we were proud of then is a good indicator as to how much we have advanced and accomplished. My older patterns are tangible documentation as to not only how much I have grown as a designer, but also as a teacher. And that is all good. Besides the advance in technology, I also see an improvement on the way that I teach the projects. I am glad that I am still learning and look forward to seeing what the future will bring.










Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back, Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am feeling a bit more like myself these last couple of days. And that is good. I must be honest and say that these past couple of weeks have been trying on us. After the issues of a couple of weeks ago came to light, it really has shaken me to my foundation. Things are still up in the air there, but I have really and truly refocused on other positive things and avenues to follow.
> 
> It hasn't been exactly easy, and it has taken a conscious effort, but like anyone who gets hit in the head with a sledge hammer, you have two choices - to die or to get up and keep going. As the quote from the Monty Python movie says - "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I felt like I made good progress yesterday on assembling pattern packets. I don't know, but sometimes I think I make it out to be more than it is and it rather stifles me. I work here with Keith who immediately puts together his pattern packets when he finishes each project and I must say I am a bit envious at his discipline. I tend to leave all the components of the pattern in a file folder for "later when I have the time" and move on to the next idea before I finish writing up what I just made. But sometimes my folder of 'projects to be made into packets' has several sub-folders in it and I know it is time to get my butt in gear and write. I need to work on my timing with that a bit better. Perhaps seeing the finished project in my hand is its own reward and then I am eager to move on to the next.
> 
> When my daughter Danielle was small, she was certainly an adventurer. My oldest - Phil - was the type of child where if you spent the day at the zoo, he would sleep all the way home - exhausted by the exhilarating experience.
> 
> Danielle, however, would seem to absorb even more energy from an outing such as that, and I remember more than once when we would arrive home from an exhausting day out at the zoo or the pool or a picnic and as we were pulling into the driveway, she would ask "can I call (insert the name of any one of ten friends) ?" No matter how much fun she had, she was always thinking of her next move and planning ahead.
> 
> I've never noticed the parallel before, and to be honest it used to exasperate me. Even in my early 30's it made me feel old trying to keep up with her. And I look at her now at 22 years old and she is pretty much the same way. Always on the go and always planning. But she is happy with things that way and that is what counts. Perhaps she is more like me than I realized.
> 
> So I continue on with my multiple things in the works and I really don't mind it. Some of you who have read for a while know that when I get even close to 'catching up' I begin to feel lost. Multi-tasking must be part of my personality.
> 
> The good news is that I am really proud of these packets. After the incident with the company trimming my patterns down, it got me wondering if I wasn't perhaps giving instructions that are too detailed. I began having some doubts in my own ability and wondered if I was overdoing it a bit on making the packets.
> 
> But since we found a way to print decent color that was so cost effective, I figure that I would rather err on the side of offering too much information than not enough. Working for the magazine got me into the habit of taking photos all along every time I make a new project, and since digital pictures don't cost a cent to be developed and included, I certainly don't see why not.
> 
> Each packet I make and sell is like a lesson. With transferring our pattern files to the new wholesaler we are working with and actually looking at the older patterns again, it makes me realize just how far I have come in what I do. Our work is so much better and complete than it was even just a few years ago. Not that it was bad then, but much, much better now. And I am proud of that.
> 
> There is that obsessive part of me that wants to go back and start rewriting the older patterns and bring them up to the par we are at now, but I have fought that urge and thought better of it. With over 500 patterns, it would take a huge amount of time to do so and what would really be gained? There was nothing really wrong with them, we just do things better now.
> 
> I think the time is best spent making new designs and moving forward. So that is what I plan to do.
> 
> It's hard looking back at older work sometimes, but it is also very good for us. Seeing what we had done in the past, and what we were proud of then is a good indicator as to how much we have advanced and accomplished. My older patterns are tangible documentation as to not only how much I have grown as a designer, but also as a teacher. And that is all good. Besides the advance in technology, I also see an improvement on the way that I teach the projects. I am glad that I am still learning and look forward to seeing what the future will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


You are very wise young lass.  I really like the reflection pic. I'd like to know what's on that little mind that is so deep in thought


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back, Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am feeling a bit more like myself these last couple of days. And that is good. I must be honest and say that these past couple of weeks have been trying on us. After the issues of a couple of weeks ago came to light, it really has shaken me to my foundation. Things are still up in the air there, but I have really and truly refocused on other positive things and avenues to follow.
> 
> It hasn't been exactly easy, and it has taken a conscious effort, but like anyone who gets hit in the head with a sledge hammer, you have two choices - to die or to get up and keep going. As the quote from the Monty Python movie says - "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I felt like I made good progress yesterday on assembling pattern packets. I don't know, but sometimes I think I make it out to be more than it is and it rather stifles me. I work here with Keith who immediately puts together his pattern packets when he finishes each project and I must say I am a bit envious at his discipline. I tend to leave all the components of the pattern in a file folder for "later when I have the time" and move on to the next idea before I finish writing up what I just made. But sometimes my folder of 'projects to be made into packets' has several sub-folders in it and I know it is time to get my butt in gear and write. I need to work on my timing with that a bit better. Perhaps seeing the finished project in my hand is its own reward and then I am eager to move on to the next.
> 
> When my daughter Danielle was small, she was certainly an adventurer. My oldest - Phil - was the type of child where if you spent the day at the zoo, he would sleep all the way home - exhausted by the exhilarating experience.
> 
> Danielle, however, would seem to absorb even more energy from an outing such as that, and I remember more than once when we would arrive home from an exhausting day out at the zoo or the pool or a picnic and as we were pulling into the driveway, she would ask "can I call (insert the name of any one of ten friends) ?" No matter how much fun she had, she was always thinking of her next move and planning ahead.
> 
> I've never noticed the parallel before, and to be honest it used to exasperate me. Even in my early 30's it made me feel old trying to keep up with her. And I look at her now at 22 years old and she is pretty much the same way. Always on the go and always planning. But she is happy with things that way and that is what counts. Perhaps she is more like me than I realized.
> 
> So I continue on with my multiple things in the works and I really don't mind it. Some of you who have read for a while know that when I get even close to 'catching up' I begin to feel lost. Multi-tasking must be part of my personality.
> 
> The good news is that I am really proud of these packets. After the incident with the company trimming my patterns down, it got me wondering if I wasn't perhaps giving instructions that are too detailed. I began having some doubts in my own ability and wondered if I was overdoing it a bit on making the packets.
> 
> But since we found a way to print decent color that was so cost effective, I figure that I would rather err on the side of offering too much information than not enough. Working for the magazine got me into the habit of taking photos all along every time I make a new project, and since digital pictures don't cost a cent to be developed and included, I certainly don't see why not.
> 
> Each packet I make and sell is like a lesson. With transferring our pattern files to the new wholesaler we are working with and actually looking at the older patterns again, it makes me realize just how far I have come in what I do. Our work is so much better and complete than it was even just a few years ago. Not that it was bad then, but much, much better now. And I am proud of that.
> 
> There is that obsessive part of me that wants to go back and start rewriting the older patterns and bring them up to the par we are at now, but I have fought that urge and thought better of it. With over 500 patterns, it would take a huge amount of time to do so and what would really be gained? There was nothing really wrong with them, we just do things better now.
> 
> I think the time is best spent making new designs and moving forward. So that is what I plan to do.
> 
> It's hard looking back at older work sometimes, but it is also very good for us. Seeing what we had done in the past, and what we were proud of then is a good indicator as to how much we have advanced and accomplished. My older patterns are tangible documentation as to not only how much I have grown as a designer, but also as a teacher. And that is all good. Besides the advance in technology, I also see an improvement on the way that I teach the projects. I am glad that I am still learning and look forward to seeing what the future will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I don't consider myself "wise" Roger. I do plenty of stupid things. Let's just say I am a "perpetual student." We all look back and cringe at some of the things we did/made etc. I think the most functional way to look at things is by thinking "where do we go from here?" and use what we learned from past experiences to help us make better decisions now.

I loved the kitty picture too. I tried to find the photographer to give credit, but I could not.

Have a great day today, Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back, Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am feeling a bit more like myself these last couple of days. And that is good. I must be honest and say that these past couple of weeks have been trying on us. After the issues of a couple of weeks ago came to light, it really has shaken me to my foundation. Things are still up in the air there, but I have really and truly refocused on other positive things and avenues to follow.
> 
> It hasn't been exactly easy, and it has taken a conscious effort, but like anyone who gets hit in the head with a sledge hammer, you have two choices - to die or to get up and keep going. As the quote from the Monty Python movie says - "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I felt like I made good progress yesterday on assembling pattern packets. I don't know, but sometimes I think I make it out to be more than it is and it rather stifles me. I work here with Keith who immediately puts together his pattern packets when he finishes each project and I must say I am a bit envious at his discipline. I tend to leave all the components of the pattern in a file folder for "later when I have the time" and move on to the next idea before I finish writing up what I just made. But sometimes my folder of 'projects to be made into packets' has several sub-folders in it and I know it is time to get my butt in gear and write. I need to work on my timing with that a bit better. Perhaps seeing the finished project in my hand is its own reward and then I am eager to move on to the next.
> 
> When my daughter Danielle was small, she was certainly an adventurer. My oldest - Phil - was the type of child where if you spent the day at the zoo, he would sleep all the way home - exhausted by the exhilarating experience.
> 
> Danielle, however, would seem to absorb even more energy from an outing such as that, and I remember more than once when we would arrive home from an exhausting day out at the zoo or the pool or a picnic and as we were pulling into the driveway, she would ask "can I call (insert the name of any one of ten friends) ?" No matter how much fun she had, she was always thinking of her next move and planning ahead.
> 
> I've never noticed the parallel before, and to be honest it used to exasperate me. Even in my early 30's it made me feel old trying to keep up with her. And I look at her now at 22 years old and she is pretty much the same way. Always on the go and always planning. But she is happy with things that way and that is what counts. Perhaps she is more like me than I realized.
> 
> So I continue on with my multiple things in the works and I really don't mind it. Some of you who have read for a while know that when I get even close to 'catching up' I begin to feel lost. Multi-tasking must be part of my personality.
> 
> The good news is that I am really proud of these packets. After the incident with the company trimming my patterns down, it got me wondering if I wasn't perhaps giving instructions that are too detailed. I began having some doubts in my own ability and wondered if I was overdoing it a bit on making the packets.
> 
> But since we found a way to print decent color that was so cost effective, I figure that I would rather err on the side of offering too much information than not enough. Working for the magazine got me into the habit of taking photos all along every time I make a new project, and since digital pictures don't cost a cent to be developed and included, I certainly don't see why not.
> 
> Each packet I make and sell is like a lesson. With transferring our pattern files to the new wholesaler we are working with and actually looking at the older patterns again, it makes me realize just how far I have come in what I do. Our work is so much better and complete than it was even just a few years ago. Not that it was bad then, but much, much better now. And I am proud of that.
> 
> There is that obsessive part of me that wants to go back and start rewriting the older patterns and bring them up to the par we are at now, but I have fought that urge and thought better of it. With over 500 patterns, it would take a huge amount of time to do so and what would really be gained? There was nothing really wrong with them, we just do things better now.
> 
> I think the time is best spent making new designs and moving forward. So that is what I plan to do.
> 
> It's hard looking back at older work sometimes, but it is also very good for us. Seeing what we had done in the past, and what we were proud of then is a good indicator as to how much we have advanced and accomplished. My older patterns are tangible documentation as to not only how much I have grown as a designer, but also as a teacher. And that is all good. Besides the advance in technology, I also see an improvement on the way that I teach the projects. I am glad that I am still learning and look forward to seeing what the future will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I agree totally with what you said, "use what we learned from past experiences to help us make better decisions now." To add with it, there is no turning back if something goes wrong. Recurrence is just a repeat of what was done. In all business plan, there is always ION - Improvement Opportunity Notice. This is the quality that we as human will be different from those automatic making machines. Truly, the past is the foundation of what we will be in the future… thinking of the direction were we should be.
Thanks for this Sheila for me to be reminded of the past will really help a lot.
Have a nice day, too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back, Looking Ahead*
> 
> I am feeling a bit more like myself these last couple of days. And that is good. I must be honest and say that these past couple of weeks have been trying on us. After the issues of a couple of weeks ago came to light, it really has shaken me to my foundation. Things are still up in the air there, but I have really and truly refocused on other positive things and avenues to follow.
> 
> It hasn't been exactly easy, and it has taken a conscious effort, but like anyone who gets hit in the head with a sledge hammer, you have two choices - to die or to get up and keep going. As the quote from the Monty Python movie says - "I ain't dead yet!"
> 
> I felt like I made good progress yesterday on assembling pattern packets. I don't know, but sometimes I think I make it out to be more than it is and it rather stifles me. I work here with Keith who immediately puts together his pattern packets when he finishes each project and I must say I am a bit envious at his discipline. I tend to leave all the components of the pattern in a file folder for "later when I have the time" and move on to the next idea before I finish writing up what I just made. But sometimes my folder of 'projects to be made into packets' has several sub-folders in it and I know it is time to get my butt in gear and write. I need to work on my timing with that a bit better. Perhaps seeing the finished project in my hand is its own reward and then I am eager to move on to the next.
> 
> When my daughter Danielle was small, she was certainly an adventurer. My oldest - Phil - was the type of child where if you spent the day at the zoo, he would sleep all the way home - exhausted by the exhilarating experience.
> 
> Danielle, however, would seem to absorb even more energy from an outing such as that, and I remember more than once when we would arrive home from an exhausting day out at the zoo or the pool or a picnic and as we were pulling into the driveway, she would ask "can I call (insert the name of any one of ten friends) ?" No matter how much fun she had, she was always thinking of her next move and planning ahead.
> 
> I've never noticed the parallel before, and to be honest it used to exasperate me. Even in my early 30's it made me feel old trying to keep up with her. And I look at her now at 22 years old and she is pretty much the same way. Always on the go and always planning. But she is happy with things that way and that is what counts. Perhaps she is more like me than I realized.
> 
> So I continue on with my multiple things in the works and I really don't mind it. Some of you who have read for a while know that when I get even close to 'catching up' I begin to feel lost. Multi-tasking must be part of my personality.
> 
> The good news is that I am really proud of these packets. After the incident with the company trimming my patterns down, it got me wondering if I wasn't perhaps giving instructions that are too detailed. I began having some doubts in my own ability and wondered if I was overdoing it a bit on making the packets.
> 
> But since we found a way to print decent color that was so cost effective, I figure that I would rather err on the side of offering too much information than not enough. Working for the magazine got me into the habit of taking photos all along every time I make a new project, and since digital pictures don't cost a cent to be developed and included, I certainly don't see why not.
> 
> Each packet I make and sell is like a lesson. With transferring our pattern files to the new wholesaler we are working with and actually looking at the older patterns again, it makes me realize just how far I have come in what I do. Our work is so much better and complete than it was even just a few years ago. Not that it was bad then, but much, much better now. And I am proud of that.
> 
> There is that obsessive part of me that wants to go back and start rewriting the older patterns and bring them up to the par we are at now, but I have fought that urge and thought better of it. With over 500 patterns, it would take a huge amount of time to do so and what would really be gained? There was nothing really wrong with them, we just do things better now.
> 
> I think the time is best spent making new designs and moving forward. So that is what I plan to do.
> 
> It's hard looking back at older work sometimes, but it is also very good for us. Seeing what we had done in the past, and what we were proud of then is a good indicator as to how much we have advanced and accomplished. My older patterns are tangible documentation as to not only how much I have grown as a designer, but also as a teacher. And that is all good. Besides the advance in technology, I also see an improvement on the way that I teach the projects. I am glad that I am still learning and look forward to seeing what the future will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I really do think that mistakes are good opportunities to advance Bert. We have to be aware of our mistakes and analyze what went wrong and try to apply that knowledge to future practices. Sometimes it is difficult to detach the emotion from a bad situation, but if we can look at things objectively and change our behavior because of them, we will find that even negative things can be beneficial to us. It's all in the way you approach things. I don't know if people understand the power we have to shape our own futures. Attitude is something that can make a huge difference.

Thank you as always for your insights. I hope you have a great evening.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Greatest Rewards*

What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.

I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.

We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.

Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.

There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.

While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.

Decisions, decisions.

In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.










I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.

I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.

Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.














































I just couldn't stop smiling!

I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.

All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.

I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.

These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.

I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.

Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Greatest Rewards*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.
> 
> We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.
> 
> There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.
> 
> While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.
> 
> I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.
> 
> Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't stop smiling!
> 
> I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.
> 
> All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.
> 
> I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.
> 
> These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.
> 
> I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.
> 
> Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?
> 
> Have a great day!


All gr8 pics. I really like the trees around the witch and her caldrun. Life is good.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Greatest Rewards*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.
> 
> We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.
> 
> There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.
> 
> While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.
> 
> I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.
> 
> Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't stop smiling!
> 
> I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.
> 
> All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.
> 
> I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.
> 
> These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.
> 
> I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.
> 
> Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila. I have a whole library of scroll sawing books and have looked at many pattern designs on the internet. Your patterns are the best in my view. I really like the quality and the detailing of the pattern and also the painting options. Your step by step instructions are very clear and anyone beginner to expert can learn something new. I love the bell patterns you have just posted - they are on my list! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Greatest Rewards*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.
> 
> We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.
> 
> There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.
> 
> While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.
> 
> I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.
> 
> Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't stop smiling!
> 
> I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.
> 
> All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.
> 
> I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.
> 
> These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.
> 
> I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.
> 
> Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you again, Anna and Roger. We really do try to make them the best. Knowing that our work is appreciated means a great deal to us.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Greatest Rewards*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.
> 
> We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.
> 
> There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.
> 
> While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.
> 
> I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.
> 
> Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't stop smiling!
> 
> I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.
> 
> All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.
> 
> I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.
> 
> These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.
> 
> I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.
> 
> Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?
> 
> Have a great day!


good to see you are on the pink cloud again 

thanks for sharing the pictures Sheila the black and white ( err woodcolour ) bird in frame 
reminds me of the paperclip that is quite popular here special the H.C. Anderson theme 
with all the people from his history´s 
but they do all kinds of paperclip /cutting with lot of ornaments/ lace in them 
so I wonder why scrollworking isn´t more popular here than it is …. maybee they got scare
by using the fretsaw in the sloydclasses ... who knows …

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Greatest Rewards*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.
> 
> We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.
> 
> There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.
> 
> While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.
> 
> I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.
> 
> Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't stop smiling!
> 
> I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.
> 
> All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.
> 
> I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.
> 
> These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.
> 
> I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.
> 
> Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Dennis! I am feeling a little better these days. Still have my ups and downs, but I try to focus on the good things and not let worrying about what my happen get me down.

I find that it still makes me feel proud and happy whenever I see that someone makes my designs. I so appreciate that people would take the time to do that. I love when I receive pictures of what people have done with my patterns. It makes me feel as if I brought just a little bit of happiness to them. That always is a great inspiration.

I would love to see the paperclip you are speaking of. If you have any pictures, please post them.

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Greatest Rewards*
> 
> What a good day yesterday turned out to be. Not only did I get a great deal accomplished, but I also had several nice emails come my way as well. It is days like that which show me that we are on the right track.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day working with Keith on getting the website updated again. I noticed that I am mentioning that more and more and it seems that we are updating things on an average of every couple of weeks. That is great because we find that it is much easier to do things that way than wait until there is a huge amount of information to present. I think two newsletters per month is an acceptable rate and our customers really seem to be happy to hear about what we have added on from one issue to the next. That way too, we aren't overloading people with too much information at one time.
> 
> We are - as always - looking for ways to make our site look great and be really easy to navigate. With such a variety of work and a growing amount of patterns, this can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> Naturally, there is a "Search" box at the top of the page so if people are looking for a particular themed pattern they can find it easily, but many people come in and just want to browse around to see what we have and we both feel that it is important that things are categorized in a way that makes sense.
> 
> There is also the issue of the painting side of things vs. the scroll sawing and woodworking side. Right now we have sub pages for the painting items, but as we grow we are wondering if it wouldn't be to our advantage to have a separate painting site altogether. But this means having to not only pay the costs of the additional site, but also maintaining it as well. It is something that we need to decide soon, as that side of our business is growing and we hope it continues to do so.
> 
> While we think that it will soon be inevitable, we also realize that the longer we wait, the bigger we are getting in that area and the more work it will take to transfer everything to a new site.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> In any case, everything is updated now and the newsletter is out and all is well. I even added the article that I did on Margot's MUD (the texture paste that I used on the bell ornament pattern) which teaches step-by-step how to use the product. The ornaments are pictured below, and you can read the article HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple emails in the last several days from customers that have said how much they enjoyed my painting and woodworking designs. My editor forwarded a note that was sent to her from a gentleman in England who had made some of our projects from the magazines and also was a customer of ours. He sang high praises as to our work and how he thought we added greatly to the magazine. I can honestly tell you that letters such as that are the best rewards that we could ever receive.
> 
> I also had an email last night from a woman who painted some of my Halloween ornaments and was looking for more designs. She told me how much she enjoyed them and it truly made me happy that she took the time to tell me. It is nice to know that people are beginning to seek out our work and it really does make a huge difference in my mindset. I always say how much I love what I do, but hearing how much others appreciate it too brings immeasurable satisfaction and makes me just want to do even better.
> 
> Finally, when I awoke, I had a wonderful email in my mail box from a customer who told me how happy he was that I included painting instructions in many of my patterns. While he stated that he felt many projects were left natural, he said how much he enjoyed painting some of them and sent me several pictures of our designs that he completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't stop smiling!
> 
> I suppose this answered the questions I may have had yesterday regarding if I was adding too much to my patterns.
> 
> All this shows me that we are on the right track and doing the right thing. After being told by the one wholesaler that our patterns were too long and that people didn't want painting instructions and that it just wasted paper and made the pattern more costly to print, I think the above pictures proved them wrong.
> 
> I maintain that people DO want to try new things. At pennies per page to print, I feel that the minimal cost is well worth it if we are offering designs that people will thoroughly enjoy and maybe learn from too. I always felt that if the information were presented to them as an option, they didn't have to do things that way if they didn't want. But perhaps they did want to expand their abilities a little bit and try something new. That would be good for us all.
> 
> These examples of customer feedback were only from one day. I frequently receive many emails that tell me how much people appreciate our detailed instructions, along with our good service. This, to me means more than anything. It is the best reward I could receive.
> 
> I think I am on the right track. And I plan to keep heading in that direction. While it may not be what everyone else does, I feel it is right for us.
> 
> Who wants to be like everyone else anyway?
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila  
here is a few of the Danish sites with lots and lots of paperclip / papercuts 
they have made the sites devided in groups like under projects on Lumberjock ... 
either on the leftside or at the top 
the first two is just some I picked among many 
then I descovered that Hans Christian Anderson himself actualy also did some paperclipping too … 
and that is what the next two sites are about the last of them is from the Odense museum
the city where he was born 
take the time to let google or another translating maschine translate the sites to inglish

the last site is about making paperclip a little different way its called layer on layer

enjoy all 10000 paperclip ….. there shuold be enoff to the rest of the weekend …. LOL

http://www.papirgrotten.dk/visklipoversigt.php?mode=emne&emne=hcandersen&type=enkel

http://www.dansk-papirklip.dk/

http://www.hcandersen-homepage.dk/papercut0.htm

http://hca.museum.odense.dk/klip/billedstart.asp

http://www.mors-papirklip.dk/

have a great safe weekend both of you 
hugs from 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mind Games*

Yesterday was one of those days where I accomplished a great deal, yet by outer appearances you wouldn't think I accomplished much at all. It was one of those days I spent tying up loose ends and answering correspondence and filling orders and getting my computer ready for a backup.

It is funny how tidying up your computer can be just as satisfying as tidying up your house. I think that people's computers and 'virtual worlds' closely resemble their real world. If people are organized in their real worlds, I find that they are more likely to be so in their virtual worlds too.

We have all seen others' work spaces - whether it be desks or shops or whatever. Some people thrive among the clutter of what they are doing around them. I have heard many times people saying "a clean shop is not a working shop" and to that I say "no, no, NO!"

While I understand we are all different and I really and truly respect that, for myself, I find it very stressful to try to work and accomplish if my environment around me isn't clean and organized. Maybe it is because I am not as smart or talented as other 'artists' who work well with mess and clutter around them. I need the slate to be clean so I can focus on the task at hand without all this additional input to my brain. And that includes my cyber-world.

Lately at night, I think I mentioned that I sometimes play some computer games for a bit to unwind and relax my brain before going to bed. I find if I work late and don't do this change of gears, I take the work to bed with me and it interferes with my sleep.

I don't play action games, yet I like games that are more of a mental challenge to help switch my mind into a calm and thoughtful gear. Many of them are puzzle type games or 'seek and find' where you have to find hidden objects. I am currently playing a game called "Mystery Case Files 13th Skull" where you have an entire story to follow and many different exercises and challenges need to be done. While I don't spend much time in any given evening playing, I do find that it shifts my mind and helps me turn off the day's activities before attempting to go to bed. It may take me a month or more to finish, but it is nice because I can spend five minutes or an hour on it and always go back to where I was. It works for me.

Now many people may think that after working on the computer all day long, the last thing that I would want to do to relax was to be on the computer, but I don't feel that to be the case with me. The computer is so vast and diverse that there are many other fun ways to switch gears and not feel like you are in the same place at all.

I also like doing real puzzles on the computer. Here is a link to a puzzle for you all that I made of one of my projects. If you want to go and play it, just click on the link and it will take you to the puzzle:

189 BOO Word Art Puzzle

(By the way - on the bottom left you can click the ghost icon or picture icon to show the picture while you do the puzzle!)

I realize that everyone likes different things to relax and recharge, and this may not be for everyone. I also love my walks in our beautiful area here to clear my mind and make me feel rested. It is amazing how good just taking a half hour walk can make you feel. (Don't bring your cell phone!)

One last thing that I want to mention is to be sure to take time to do the things you love. Last weekend I took a day 'off' of writing here and in my mind I decided that I wasn't going to push myself to accomplish anything on Sunday. As a result of taking the pressure off of myself to produce, the day was relaxing and refreshing and much to my own surprise, I found that in the end I did accomplish a great deal. Just by removing the expectations from myself allowed me to do what I wanted to do and in my mind, whatever I accomplished was a bonus.

I have already decided that besides returning to taking our walks, I am going to designate Sunday my "day to do anything I wish" day. Whether it be spent painting, cooking, playing computer games or doing nothing at all, I feel that not only have I earned this time for myself, but I need it. What is the point of working hard if we don't take time to enjoy it? I think that over the past several weeks (or months!) I have been so focused on work that I haven't allowed myself this time off. As a result I was feeling quite stressed out and in the long run not accomplishing as much as I could have been had I felt more emotionally healthy. These things slip up on us quietly and we constantly need to be aware of them so that we can keep them in check and remember to feed our souls. I had forgotten this (as it had surely happened before!) and it was just time for me to stop and recheck myself.

So after a day of 'cleaning up' and getting things in order, I am ready to take on the world again today. It is a good day because I woke up really feeling excited about my work and the new things that I have in mind. While on the outside things may look the same, rest assured that I got a lot done in the past couple of days and I am ready to start things again with a clean slate and a fresh outlook.

I plan to work hard the next two days, and knowing that I have a 'free day' planned for Sunday gives me something to look forward to. Doing things we enjoy guilt free is something that is essential to our continuing success. We need to keep that in mind.

I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind Games*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I accomplished a great deal, yet by outer appearances you wouldn't think I accomplished much at all. It was one of those days I spent tying up loose ends and answering correspondence and filling orders and getting my computer ready for a backup.
> 
> It is funny how tidying up your computer can be just as satisfying as tidying up your house. I think that people's computers and 'virtual worlds' closely resemble their real world. If people are organized in their real worlds, I find that they are more likely to be so in their virtual worlds too.
> 
> We have all seen others' work spaces - whether it be desks or shops or whatever. Some people thrive among the clutter of what they are doing around them. I have heard many times people saying "a clean shop is not a working shop" and to that I say "no, no, NO!"
> 
> While I understand we are all different and I really and truly respect that, for myself, I find it very stressful to try to work and accomplish if my environment around me isn't clean and organized. Maybe it is because I am not as smart or talented as other 'artists' who work well with mess and clutter around them. I need the slate to be clean so I can focus on the task at hand without all this additional input to my brain. And that includes my cyber-world.
> 
> Lately at night, I think I mentioned that I sometimes play some computer games for a bit to unwind and relax my brain before going to bed. I find if I work late and don't do this change of gears, I take the work to bed with me and it interferes with my sleep.
> 
> I don't play action games, yet I like games that are more of a mental challenge to help switch my mind into a calm and thoughtful gear. Many of them are puzzle type games or 'seek and find' where you have to find hidden objects. I am currently playing a game called "Mystery Case Files 13th Skull" where you have an entire story to follow and many different exercises and challenges need to be done. While I don't spend much time in any given evening playing, I do find that it shifts my mind and helps me turn off the day's activities before attempting to go to bed. It may take me a month or more to finish, but it is nice because I can spend five minutes or an hour on it and always go back to where I was. It works for me.
> 
> Now many people may think that after working on the computer all day long, the last thing that I would want to do to relax was to be on the computer, but I don't feel that to be the case with me. The computer is so vast and diverse that there are many other fun ways to switch gears and not feel like you are in the same place at all.
> 
> I also like doing real puzzles on the computer. Here is a link to a puzzle for you all that I made of one of my projects. If you want to go and play it, just click on the link and it will take you to the puzzle:
> 
> 189 BOO Word Art Puzzle
> 
> (By the way - on the bottom left you can click the ghost icon or picture icon to show the picture while you do the puzzle!)
> 
> I realize that everyone likes different things to relax and recharge, and this may not be for everyone. I also love my walks in our beautiful area here to clear my mind and make me feel rested. It is amazing how good just taking a half hour walk can make you feel. (Don't bring your cell phone!)
> 
> One last thing that I want to mention is to be sure to take time to do the things you love. Last weekend I took a day 'off' of writing here and in my mind I decided that I wasn't going to push myself to accomplish anything on Sunday. As a result of taking the pressure off of myself to produce, the day was relaxing and refreshing and much to my own surprise, I found that in the end I did accomplish a great deal. Just by removing the expectations from myself allowed me to do what I wanted to do and in my mind, whatever I accomplished was a bonus.
> 
> I have already decided that besides returning to taking our walks, I am going to designate Sunday my "day to do anything I wish" day. Whether it be spent painting, cooking, playing computer games or doing nothing at all, I feel that not only have I earned this time for myself, but I need it. What is the point of working hard if we don't take time to enjoy it? I think that over the past several weeks (or months!) I have been so focused on work that I haven't allowed myself this time off. As a result I was feeling quite stressed out and in the long run not accomplishing as much as I could have been had I felt more emotionally healthy. These things slip up on us quietly and we constantly need to be aware of them so that we can keep them in check and remember to feed our souls. I had forgotten this (as it had surely happened before!) and it was just time for me to stop and recheck myself.
> 
> So after a day of 'cleaning up' and getting things in order, I am ready to take on the world again today. It is a good day because I woke up really feeling excited about my work and the new things that I have in mind. While on the outside things may look the same, rest assured that I got a lot done in the past couple of days and I am ready to start things again with a clean slate and a fresh outlook.
> 
> I plan to work hard the next two days, and knowing that I have a 'free day' planned for Sunday gives me something to look forward to. Doing things we enjoy guilt free is something that is essential to our continuing success. We need to keep that in mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


Hi Sheila;

It's counter intuitive that if you take a day off, you'll get more done. I fought that notion for years, before I finally got it. I admit to being a little slow at times.

Enjoy.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind Games*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I accomplished a great deal, yet by outer appearances you wouldn't think I accomplished much at all. It was one of those days I spent tying up loose ends and answering correspondence and filling orders and getting my computer ready for a backup.
> 
> It is funny how tidying up your computer can be just as satisfying as tidying up your house. I think that people's computers and 'virtual worlds' closely resemble their real world. If people are organized in their real worlds, I find that they are more likely to be so in their virtual worlds too.
> 
> We have all seen others' work spaces - whether it be desks or shops or whatever. Some people thrive among the clutter of what they are doing around them. I have heard many times people saying "a clean shop is not a working shop" and to that I say "no, no, NO!"
> 
> While I understand we are all different and I really and truly respect that, for myself, I find it very stressful to try to work and accomplish if my environment around me isn't clean and organized. Maybe it is because I am not as smart or talented as other 'artists' who work well with mess and clutter around them. I need the slate to be clean so I can focus on the task at hand without all this additional input to my brain. And that includes my cyber-world.
> 
> Lately at night, I think I mentioned that I sometimes play some computer games for a bit to unwind and relax my brain before going to bed. I find if I work late and don't do this change of gears, I take the work to bed with me and it interferes with my sleep.
> 
> I don't play action games, yet I like games that are more of a mental challenge to help switch my mind into a calm and thoughtful gear. Many of them are puzzle type games or 'seek and find' where you have to find hidden objects. I am currently playing a game called "Mystery Case Files 13th Skull" where you have an entire story to follow and many different exercises and challenges need to be done. While I don't spend much time in any given evening playing, I do find that it shifts my mind and helps me turn off the day's activities before attempting to go to bed. It may take me a month or more to finish, but it is nice because I can spend five minutes or an hour on it and always go back to where I was. It works for me.
> 
> Now many people may think that after working on the computer all day long, the last thing that I would want to do to relax was to be on the computer, but I don't feel that to be the case with me. The computer is so vast and diverse that there are many other fun ways to switch gears and not feel like you are in the same place at all.
> 
> I also like doing real puzzles on the computer. Here is a link to a puzzle for you all that I made of one of my projects. If you want to go and play it, just click on the link and it will take you to the puzzle:
> 
> 189 BOO Word Art Puzzle
> 
> (By the way - on the bottom left you can click the ghost icon or picture icon to show the picture while you do the puzzle!)
> 
> I realize that everyone likes different things to relax and recharge, and this may not be for everyone. I also love my walks in our beautiful area here to clear my mind and make me feel rested. It is amazing how good just taking a half hour walk can make you feel. (Don't bring your cell phone!)
> 
> One last thing that I want to mention is to be sure to take time to do the things you love. Last weekend I took a day 'off' of writing here and in my mind I decided that I wasn't going to push myself to accomplish anything on Sunday. As a result of taking the pressure off of myself to produce, the day was relaxing and refreshing and much to my own surprise, I found that in the end I did accomplish a great deal. Just by removing the expectations from myself allowed me to do what I wanted to do and in my mind, whatever I accomplished was a bonus.
> 
> I have already decided that besides returning to taking our walks, I am going to designate Sunday my "day to do anything I wish" day. Whether it be spent painting, cooking, playing computer games or doing nothing at all, I feel that not only have I earned this time for myself, but I need it. What is the point of working hard if we don't take time to enjoy it? I think that over the past several weeks (or months!) I have been so focused on work that I haven't allowed myself this time off. As a result I was feeling quite stressed out and in the long run not accomplishing as much as I could have been had I felt more emotionally healthy. These things slip up on us quietly and we constantly need to be aware of them so that we can keep them in check and remember to feed our souls. I had forgotten this (as it had surely happened before!) and it was just time for me to stop and recheck myself.
> 
> So after a day of 'cleaning up' and getting things in order, I am ready to take on the world again today. It is a good day because I woke up really feeling excited about my work and the new things that I have in mind. While on the outside things may look the same, rest assured that I got a lot done in the past couple of days and I am ready to start things again with a clean slate and a fresh outlook.
> 
> I plan to work hard the next two days, and knowing that I have a 'free day' planned for Sunday gives me something to look forward to. Doing things we enjoy guilt free is something that is essential to our continuing success. We need to keep that in mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


Good for you Sheila! Enjoy your day off on Sunday and your walks in your beautiful part of the country. 
Happy Canadian Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind Games*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I accomplished a great deal, yet by outer appearances you wouldn't think I accomplished much at all. It was one of those days I spent tying up loose ends and answering correspondence and filling orders and getting my computer ready for a backup.
> 
> It is funny how tidying up your computer can be just as satisfying as tidying up your house. I think that people's computers and 'virtual worlds' closely resemble their real world. If people are organized in their real worlds, I find that they are more likely to be so in their virtual worlds too.
> 
> We have all seen others' work spaces - whether it be desks or shops or whatever. Some people thrive among the clutter of what they are doing around them. I have heard many times people saying "a clean shop is not a working shop" and to that I say "no, no, NO!"
> 
> While I understand we are all different and I really and truly respect that, for myself, I find it very stressful to try to work and accomplish if my environment around me isn't clean and organized. Maybe it is because I am not as smart or talented as other 'artists' who work well with mess and clutter around them. I need the slate to be clean so I can focus on the task at hand without all this additional input to my brain. And that includes my cyber-world.
> 
> Lately at night, I think I mentioned that I sometimes play some computer games for a bit to unwind and relax my brain before going to bed. I find if I work late and don't do this change of gears, I take the work to bed with me and it interferes with my sleep.
> 
> I don't play action games, yet I like games that are more of a mental challenge to help switch my mind into a calm and thoughtful gear. Many of them are puzzle type games or 'seek and find' where you have to find hidden objects. I am currently playing a game called "Mystery Case Files 13th Skull" where you have an entire story to follow and many different exercises and challenges need to be done. While I don't spend much time in any given evening playing, I do find that it shifts my mind and helps me turn off the day's activities before attempting to go to bed. It may take me a month or more to finish, but it is nice because I can spend five minutes or an hour on it and always go back to where I was. It works for me.
> 
> Now many people may think that after working on the computer all day long, the last thing that I would want to do to relax was to be on the computer, but I don't feel that to be the case with me. The computer is so vast and diverse that there are many other fun ways to switch gears and not feel like you are in the same place at all.
> 
> I also like doing real puzzles on the computer. Here is a link to a puzzle for you all that I made of one of my projects. If you want to go and play it, just click on the link and it will take you to the puzzle:
> 
> 189 BOO Word Art Puzzle
> 
> (By the way - on the bottom left you can click the ghost icon or picture icon to show the picture while you do the puzzle!)
> 
> I realize that everyone likes different things to relax and recharge, and this may not be for everyone. I also love my walks in our beautiful area here to clear my mind and make me feel rested. It is amazing how good just taking a half hour walk can make you feel. (Don't bring your cell phone!)
> 
> One last thing that I want to mention is to be sure to take time to do the things you love. Last weekend I took a day 'off' of writing here and in my mind I decided that I wasn't going to push myself to accomplish anything on Sunday. As a result of taking the pressure off of myself to produce, the day was relaxing and refreshing and much to my own surprise, I found that in the end I did accomplish a great deal. Just by removing the expectations from myself allowed me to do what I wanted to do and in my mind, whatever I accomplished was a bonus.
> 
> I have already decided that besides returning to taking our walks, I am going to designate Sunday my "day to do anything I wish" day. Whether it be spent painting, cooking, playing computer games or doing nothing at all, I feel that not only have I earned this time for myself, but I need it. What is the point of working hard if we don't take time to enjoy it? I think that over the past several weeks (or months!) I have been so focused on work that I haven't allowed myself this time off. As a result I was feeling quite stressed out and in the long run not accomplishing as much as I could have been had I felt more emotionally healthy. These things slip up on us quietly and we constantly need to be aware of them so that we can keep them in check and remember to feed our souls. I had forgotten this (as it had surely happened before!) and it was just time for me to stop and recheck myself.
> 
> So after a day of 'cleaning up' and getting things in order, I am ready to take on the world again today. It is a good day because I woke up really feeling excited about my work and the new things that I have in mind. While on the outside things may look the same, rest assured that I got a lot done in the past couple of days and I am ready to start things again with a clean slate and a fresh outlook.
> 
> I plan to work hard the next two days, and knowing that I have a 'free day' planned for Sunday gives me something to look forward to. Doing things we enjoy guilt free is something that is essential to our continuing success. We need to keep that in mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


Yes, I was really feeling 'uninspired' last week. When I took some time off to myself, it seemed like everything began moving in a positive direction. It just showed me that I was doing too much and I needed to take some time off for myself. It really is important. Thanks so much for your input. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind Games*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I accomplished a great deal, yet by outer appearances you wouldn't think I accomplished much at all. It was one of those days I spent tying up loose ends and answering correspondence and filling orders and getting my computer ready for a backup.
> 
> It is funny how tidying up your computer can be just as satisfying as tidying up your house. I think that people's computers and 'virtual worlds' closely resemble their real world. If people are organized in their real worlds, I find that they are more likely to be so in their virtual worlds too.
> 
> We have all seen others' work spaces - whether it be desks or shops or whatever. Some people thrive among the clutter of what they are doing around them. I have heard many times people saying "a clean shop is not a working shop" and to that I say "no, no, NO!"
> 
> While I understand we are all different and I really and truly respect that, for myself, I find it very stressful to try to work and accomplish if my environment around me isn't clean and organized. Maybe it is because I am not as smart or talented as other 'artists' who work well with mess and clutter around them. I need the slate to be clean so I can focus on the task at hand without all this additional input to my brain. And that includes my cyber-world.
> 
> Lately at night, I think I mentioned that I sometimes play some computer games for a bit to unwind and relax my brain before going to bed. I find if I work late and don't do this change of gears, I take the work to bed with me and it interferes with my sleep.
> 
> I don't play action games, yet I like games that are more of a mental challenge to help switch my mind into a calm and thoughtful gear. Many of them are puzzle type games or 'seek and find' where you have to find hidden objects. I am currently playing a game called "Mystery Case Files 13th Skull" where you have an entire story to follow and many different exercises and challenges need to be done. While I don't spend much time in any given evening playing, I do find that it shifts my mind and helps me turn off the day's activities before attempting to go to bed. It may take me a month or more to finish, but it is nice because I can spend five minutes or an hour on it and always go back to where I was. It works for me.
> 
> Now many people may think that after working on the computer all day long, the last thing that I would want to do to relax was to be on the computer, but I don't feel that to be the case with me. The computer is so vast and diverse that there are many other fun ways to switch gears and not feel like you are in the same place at all.
> 
> I also like doing real puzzles on the computer. Here is a link to a puzzle for you all that I made of one of my projects. If you want to go and play it, just click on the link and it will take you to the puzzle:
> 
> 189 BOO Word Art Puzzle
> 
> (By the way - on the bottom left you can click the ghost icon or picture icon to show the picture while you do the puzzle!)
> 
> I realize that everyone likes different things to relax and recharge, and this may not be for everyone. I also love my walks in our beautiful area here to clear my mind and make me feel rested. It is amazing how good just taking a half hour walk can make you feel. (Don't bring your cell phone!)
> 
> One last thing that I want to mention is to be sure to take time to do the things you love. Last weekend I took a day 'off' of writing here and in my mind I decided that I wasn't going to push myself to accomplish anything on Sunday. As a result of taking the pressure off of myself to produce, the day was relaxing and refreshing and much to my own surprise, I found that in the end I did accomplish a great deal. Just by removing the expectations from myself allowed me to do what I wanted to do and in my mind, whatever I accomplished was a bonus.
> 
> I have already decided that besides returning to taking our walks, I am going to designate Sunday my "day to do anything I wish" day. Whether it be spent painting, cooking, playing computer games or doing nothing at all, I feel that not only have I earned this time for myself, but I need it. What is the point of working hard if we don't take time to enjoy it? I think that over the past several weeks (or months!) I have been so focused on work that I haven't allowed myself this time off. As a result I was feeling quite stressed out and in the long run not accomplishing as much as I could have been had I felt more emotionally healthy. These things slip up on us quietly and we constantly need to be aware of them so that we can keep them in check and remember to feed our souls. I had forgotten this (as it had surely happened before!) and it was just time for me to stop and recheck myself.
> 
> So after a day of 'cleaning up' and getting things in order, I am ready to take on the world again today. It is a good day because I woke up really feeling excited about my work and the new things that I have in mind. While on the outside things may look the same, rest assured that I got a lot done in the past couple of days and I am ready to start things again with a clean slate and a fresh outlook.
> 
> I plan to work hard the next two days, and knowing that I have a 'free day' planned for Sunday gives me something to look forward to. Doing things we enjoy guilt free is something that is essential to our continuing success. We need to keep that in mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


I've had company for this past week, and I am just now catching up on everything. So being "un-inspired" was where I've been for a while.. at least in a woodworking sense.  Hope you have a gr8 week. I know you will.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mind Games*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I accomplished a great deal, yet by outer appearances you wouldn't think I accomplished much at all. It was one of those days I spent tying up loose ends and answering correspondence and filling orders and getting my computer ready for a backup.
> 
> It is funny how tidying up your computer can be just as satisfying as tidying up your house. I think that people's computers and 'virtual worlds' closely resemble their real world. If people are organized in their real worlds, I find that they are more likely to be so in their virtual worlds too.
> 
> We have all seen others' work spaces - whether it be desks or shops or whatever. Some people thrive among the clutter of what they are doing around them. I have heard many times people saying "a clean shop is not a working shop" and to that I say "no, no, NO!"
> 
> While I understand we are all different and I really and truly respect that, for myself, I find it very stressful to try to work and accomplish if my environment around me isn't clean and organized. Maybe it is because I am not as smart or talented as other 'artists' who work well with mess and clutter around them. I need the slate to be clean so I can focus on the task at hand without all this additional input to my brain. And that includes my cyber-world.
> 
> Lately at night, I think I mentioned that I sometimes play some computer games for a bit to unwind and relax my brain before going to bed. I find if I work late and don't do this change of gears, I take the work to bed with me and it interferes with my sleep.
> 
> I don't play action games, yet I like games that are more of a mental challenge to help switch my mind into a calm and thoughtful gear. Many of them are puzzle type games or 'seek and find' where you have to find hidden objects. I am currently playing a game called "Mystery Case Files 13th Skull" where you have an entire story to follow and many different exercises and challenges need to be done. While I don't spend much time in any given evening playing, I do find that it shifts my mind and helps me turn off the day's activities before attempting to go to bed. It may take me a month or more to finish, but it is nice because I can spend five minutes or an hour on it and always go back to where I was. It works for me.
> 
> Now many people may think that after working on the computer all day long, the last thing that I would want to do to relax was to be on the computer, but I don't feel that to be the case with me. The computer is so vast and diverse that there are many other fun ways to switch gears and not feel like you are in the same place at all.
> 
> I also like doing real puzzles on the computer. Here is a link to a puzzle for you all that I made of one of my projects. If you want to go and play it, just click on the link and it will take you to the puzzle:
> 
> 189 BOO Word Art Puzzle
> 
> (By the way - on the bottom left you can click the ghost icon or picture icon to show the picture while you do the puzzle!)
> 
> I realize that everyone likes different things to relax and recharge, and this may not be for everyone. I also love my walks in our beautiful area here to clear my mind and make me feel rested. It is amazing how good just taking a half hour walk can make you feel. (Don't bring your cell phone!)
> 
> One last thing that I want to mention is to be sure to take time to do the things you love. Last weekend I took a day 'off' of writing here and in my mind I decided that I wasn't going to push myself to accomplish anything on Sunday. As a result of taking the pressure off of myself to produce, the day was relaxing and refreshing and much to my own surprise, I found that in the end I did accomplish a great deal. Just by removing the expectations from myself allowed me to do what I wanted to do and in my mind, whatever I accomplished was a bonus.
> 
> I have already decided that besides returning to taking our walks, I am going to designate Sunday my "day to do anything I wish" day. Whether it be spent painting, cooking, playing computer games or doing nothing at all, I feel that not only have I earned this time for myself, but I need it. What is the point of working hard if we don't take time to enjoy it? I think that over the past several weeks (or months!) I have been so focused on work that I haven't allowed myself this time off. As a result I was feeling quite stressed out and in the long run not accomplishing as much as I could have been had I felt more emotionally healthy. These things slip up on us quietly and we constantly need to be aware of them so that we can keep them in check and remember to feed our souls. I had forgotten this (as it had surely happened before!) and it was just time for me to stop and recheck myself.
> 
> So after a day of 'cleaning up' and getting things in order, I am ready to take on the world again today. It is a good day because I woke up really feeling excited about my work and the new things that I have in mind. While on the outside things may look the same, rest assured that I got a lot done in the past couple of days and I am ready to start things again with a clean slate and a fresh outlook.
> 
> I plan to work hard the next two days, and knowing that I have a 'free day' planned for Sunday gives me something to look forward to. Doing things we enjoy guilt free is something that is essential to our continuing success. We need to keep that in mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


We've had a tough go of it these past couple of weeks Roger. Trying to focus on the good and keep my chin up. It is good to have you back here to cheer me on! Some days I need all the cheering that I can get! 

I hope you had a great visit with your company. Changing it up is good every now and then.

Take care and thanks for commenting! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Testing the Water*

I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.

I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.

I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.

Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.

At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.

But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.

But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.

We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.

Here we go again.

I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.

I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.

What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.

I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.

I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.

It just makes me wonder though.

What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.

There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.

We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.

When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.

So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.










I certainly will keep you all posted.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Testing the Water*
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.
> 
> I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.
> 
> I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.
> 
> Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.
> 
> At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.
> 
> But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.
> 
> We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.
> 
> What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.
> 
> I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.
> 
> I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.
> 
> It just makes me wonder though.
> 
> What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.
> 
> There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.
> 
> We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.
> 
> When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.
> 
> So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly will keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sounds like you could do with a tame lawyer to chase up all you rights issues for you, Sheila. Expensive but less wear and tear on you.

It bites to see someone else claim your work as their own. I saw this happen to one of mine on a Dutch blog. Fortunately Rick Koorman (Rkoorman on LJ's) stepped up in my defence.

With your creativeness you should always be one step ahead of the rest anyway.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Testing the Water*
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.
> 
> I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.
> 
> I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.
> 
> Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.
> 
> At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.
> 
> But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.
> 
> We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.
> 
> What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.
> 
> I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.
> 
> I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.
> 
> It just makes me wonder though.
> 
> What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.
> 
> There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.
> 
> We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.
> 
> When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.
> 
> So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly will keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


I did talk to a lawyer with the other incident, Martyn. Even though we have a sure chance of 'winning' (the other side did not deny at all what they did) the only winners would be the lawyers. I don't feel like buying them a new car or boat or making payments on their summer homes. As the 'little guy' there are few resources that we can afford.

Sometimes the best think to do is to cut losses and move on. I let the other business take up way too much of my designing time which added to the damages greatly.

This new incident is with only two very old patterns. As I said, I do think it is an oversight. It is just disheartening, as you experienced, to see your work where you didn't authorize it to be. You feel rather helpless.

I have had many friends look out for me too. Friends I never knew I had. It helps when others have your back. I hope you got justice on the Dutch blog.

Thanks for the comment. Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Testing the Water*
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.
> 
> I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.
> 
> I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.
> 
> Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.
> 
> At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.
> 
> But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.
> 
> We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.
> 
> What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.
> 
> I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.
> 
> I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.
> 
> It just makes me wonder though.
> 
> What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.
> 
> There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.
> 
> We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.
> 
> When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.
> 
> So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly will keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Too bad this unethical behaviour is so prevalent in business and society today. It starts and the top of the largest financial institutions and trickles down ;-(


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Testing the Water*
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.
> 
> I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.
> 
> I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.
> 
> Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.
> 
> At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.
> 
> But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.
> 
> We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.
> 
> What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.
> 
> I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.
> 
> I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.
> 
> It just makes me wonder though.
> 
> What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.
> 
> There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.
> 
> We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.
> 
> When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.
> 
> So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly will keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Maybe that is what they mean by 'trickle down economics.' At least the definition of it now days!

In seriousness, there are ethical people in business. You just have to find the right ones to work with. It is a shame that the unethical ones ruin things for everyone else.

I hate to sound like a cliche, but sometimes the bad things bring us to a better place. In some ways I am glad that these things came to light. It was time for me to make some changes and I am optimistic that things will be better in the long run.

Thanks for your comment.  Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Testing the Water*
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.
> 
> I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.
> 
> I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.
> 
> Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.
> 
> At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.
> 
> But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.
> 
> We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.
> 
> What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.
> 
> I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.
> 
> I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.
> 
> It just makes me wonder though.
> 
> What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.
> 
> There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.
> 
> We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.
> 
> When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.
> 
> So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly will keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Way, way too few ;-((


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Testing the Water*
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday. I finished something that I had been working on for the past several weeks. This was not easy for me, for while some of what I was doing was similar to what I always did, it involved thinking about things in a different way. And at times it was difficult.
> 
> I find that as I get older, learning new things becomes a bit more of a challenge. I understand that is natural, so I don't feel too badly about it, and I allow myself time and try not to be too hard on myself along the way. I sometimes feel daunted by new challenges, but I don't want to allow that fear of the unknown dictate my behavior and discourage me from trying new things. So I give it a go.
> 
> I have recently alluded to some of the new undertakings we are trying for our business. After some things happened recently in regards to how my patterns were being distributed, I realized that it was time to get out of my comfort zone and seek out new opportunities. After over fifteen years of doing what I was doing, I began to think that perhaps it was time anyway.
> 
> Scroll sawing is a struggling market. It is a very specialized area of woodworking and even though I love it, I do realize that there are other things out there that are related and possibly a more lucrative market for my designs. The other day when looking for something else, I noticed another company had a couple of my older patterns on their site up for sale. I had worked with them years ago, and when the company was bought out and taken over by someone new, their business plan didn't involve working with outside designers. We parted on good terms, and it seemed that our association just gently fizzled out with no hard feeling or discontentment.
> 
> At the time of the old owners, I had created a series of plans for them that they bought outright rights to, meaning I got paid and gave up the rights. I had done this in the past with some ornament sets with Creative Woodworks (the magazine I work with) and it all turned out well. I needed the money desperately back then and selling the rights up front helped me manage at a time when I was having trouble.
> 
> But seeing these designs marketed under other labels felt rather odd. I can't say that I don't have some regrets in doing business that way and relinquishing my work to others in that manner. Now that I am on my feet, I made a vow to myself that I would be very careful before doing that again. I would really have to be in hard shape or the offer would need to be something that I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> But scanning over the site I mentioned earlier, I saw a mix of what I had sold the rights to and what I did not. Granted these were all patterns that were probably about ten years old, and certainly not the caliber of work that I do now, but they still were my designs and it was the point of the whole thing that got to me.
> 
> We checked over the site thoroughly and saw that they only had a few of the older designs (ones that I used to sell to them) and thought that perhaps on some of them, they were just using up old stock. But after ten years it was difficult to think that they still had any. While that may be true for some of the patterns, there were two patterns that were larger format that were printed by them and then I was to be paid a royalty. No stock was kept as far as I know and I didn't see the purpose of them keeping the two designs on their site (whether they sold or not) if they no longer chose to do business with me and there was no inventory.
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> I immediately wrote the 'new' owner an email, as it is very difficult to get them on the phone. That was a couple of days ago and I still have not heard back. I am not surprised.
> 
> I am not sure how I am going to pursue this issue. After the last couple of weeks of dealing with the other issue, I am quite exhausted. It comes to a point where I need to assess my own damages and also the intent of the company and figure out if it is worth the time and effort to do anything.
> 
> What I am thinking happened in this incident is that the new owners did not understand the difference between the patterns that they had a right to and those they did not. Since there were only these two that are still on their site from that time frame, it is very possible that they just assumed that they owned these designs outright, as the others. There was never a written agreement between me and the owner, as back then a word and a handshake was sufficient for a binding agreement.
> 
> I don't think that many if any of the designs were sold, as when I introduced them with the former owners they didn't go over well at all. I think I only sold a couple in the couple of years that the former owner was still there before the company changed hands.
> 
> I am going to pursue this next week when everyone is back to work. At the very least, I want them removed from the site and put to rest. I don't believe that there was malicious intent with these, but I still would like to clean the slate.
> 
> It just makes me wonder though.
> 
> What we do here is such a volatile field. People think nothing of sharing plans and patterns among groups of friends and clubs and so forth. They use the excuse "that's what libraries do" and wash their hands of any responsibility on their own part for contributing to the demise of designers.
> 
> There are many forums that forbid this type of sharing. Many times new people (or not so new) call out to the boards in search of a particular pattern. Usually there is a story behind the need that tugs at the heart strings. Sometimes other members will direct the person requesting to the designers' site, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out when someone asks about a pattern and the response from another member is "email me privately" to figure out what they are doing. They just don't see the wrong in it.
> 
> We try to make it easy for people to buy and use our patterns. We make them so that they can copy and print them on their own home printers, eliminating the extra cost of paying a copy service to reproduce their patterns so they can use them and still keep the original copies in tact. But as with anything, there are many people who abuse this service we offer and run off copies and email copies to their friends and so forth. While they may look to be the hero to "donate" these patterns to clubs and organizations or fellow forum people, all they really are doing is putting another nail in the coffin of the designers. And this goes for painting patterns too.
> 
> When I speak of giving up designing patterns in the way I am currently functioning, I get many protests from loyal customers who do things the right way. But some people don't understand that by sharing patterns and plans, they are not only hurting the designers, but the industry itself. I have many friends who are very talented designers and whom I have the greatest respect for that could no longer hold on to designing because they weren't compensated enough to make a living. We all lose then, as the good designers usually move on to better things. What a shame.
> 
> So it is time to get out and try some other things, I think. And that is where I am at now. I still plan to keep up designing for the scroll saw and painting patterns, but I also feel the need try things in new areas of designing and woodworking to see what will come of it. I am almost ready to take the jump, and I am just testing the water now to see how it can work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly will keep you all posted.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sounds like you've got a realistic handle on how to deal with this problem, but I know how difficult this type of situation can be. I also learned that the "handshake agreement" has become a thing of the past, and too many people no longer have the ethics to honour what they promise.
But . . . now I'm interested in hearing about the upcoming positive changes and improvements that are coming your way.
Keep on smilin'.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*

I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.

This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.

To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.

I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.

I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.

I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.

While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".

But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.

However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.

I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.

While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.

What does that have to do with anything here?

Everything.

I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.

I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.

Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.

Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.









Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers

Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


"felt quite foolish for being so trusting" .... it is not foolish or wrong to trust. It is wrong to take advantage of someone.

I think that if more people shared their stories of honour and integrity, our society would be a better place. I am positive that your stories, Sheila, have an impact on people's outlook on life and on how they (we) live. Thank you.

As for wisdom, the wisdom of good business practices, that is another story. Dotting the "i's" and crossing the "t's" along with the honour, integrity, and trust is a wonderful combination!!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


funny how some perceptions work

yesterday in front of wal-mart
i bumped into a woman i had worked for years ago
fixing up her house
(she was registering folks to vote)

after the usual pleasantries
she asked me if i was still doing woodwork
(this is a question i've heard allot over the years)

i guess some think what we do is for them
whenever they may need

'still here after almost 50 years'
(although running apple computer has crossed my mind)

i do this because i love it
not because some may need it

maybe i should sit watching soaps
and reality TV
and just die
if the phone doesn't ring


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


Happy Thanksgiving Day to you and Keith and the other Canadians on this site. Hope it is a good day for you.
Rick


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


The World and all of it's changes are disturbing. I worked in retial for 35 years, before retiring. In my opinion that is a mad house today, most any company.

The thought comes to mind, "trust but verify". That says I trust you and I expect to find that when I check you our, and I will.

We (I) always know that you will be there for us. This is what you do. Stay strong and have a great day.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


When the scars don't show on the surface people think you are just like them. I'm happy to say I'm not. Well not like most of them. Someone has to have the intelligent thoughts!

I would have thought it would take more than one disappointment to floor you, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


Thank you all. Indeed it does take more than one hit. Just because I am not kicking and screaming doesn't mean that I am not doing something about it. I will never go down to their level to 'get even'. The best thing I can do is to refocus and work harder in other directions. So many of us expend too much energy trying to change other people. We've all done it in one way or another. I find that all it does is keep us focused on negative things and brings us down further.

I would rather spend my time working toward other positive things that will bring good things to me and the business. No anger or 'revenge.' My future success will be its own reward, and I will be a happier and well-centered person.

I look upon that as one of my strengths, not my weaknesses.

Thank you for the kind support everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


And David - you are doing it for the RIGHT reasons. For yourself. I find my best work is when I am working on things that I believe in. I think that is the case for most of us. Good for you! 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


I amreally glad that you are sticking through all of this, I was a little worried when I thought you might be quiting.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


Hope you had a great Thanksgiving weekend Sheila. 
I've only be following your blog for a few months but one of the things that has struck me is your integrity and your courage to share the good times and the not so good. Exciting times ahead for you as you explore new ideas!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


Thank you Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Rumors of My Retirement Have Been Greatly Exaggerated*
> 
> I received a couple of emails yesterday regarding my post of Saturday. They expressed concern that I may be giving up designing scroll saw patterns and looking into something else. I just want to come out and say for certain that it is not my intention at all to do so, and if I led some of you to think that I was heading in that direction, rest assured I am not.
> 
> This past month or so has been somewhat tedious for both Keith and myself. As when anyone loses trust in someone that they had once considered worthy, it was quite a blow to us to find out what was really going on with our work. I must admit that there were fleeting moments when I considered just calling it a day and just wanted to pack it in, but those thoughts were just a flash in my mind. The reality of things is that I truly love what I do and I don't want to have to give it up just because of one bad apple.
> 
> To me, this was a valuable learning experience. Even though I have been doing this for over fifteen years, I maintain that there is still so much more that I need to figure out. Especially if I hope to advance and grow the business.
> 
> I feel a lot wiser than I did a month ago. While part of me felt betrayed, there was another part of me that felt quite foolish for being so trusting in the first place.
> 
> I think that most people try to look for the good in others. I know I have made mistakes in the past, and I try not to judge others by the mistakes that they have made. I like to think that others look beyond the errors that I may have made in judgment and try to look at the the person that I am now. Not perfect, but as someone who tries to do the right thing.
> 
> I admit that I do get discouraged when I see greed, disregard for others feelings and those who deliberately inflict pain on those around them. This world and its circumstances are cruel enough without those who willingly try to hurt others, many times for their own selfish gain. But what I found is among the bad, there are many, many good people who are just like me - trying to make their way.
> 
> While sometimes it is evident which side people are on, there are others that are in a grey area somewhere between the two, and that is where I get muddled up. I tend to judge people on face value, and while that works when someone is being honest to me, it leaves me quite vulnerable to those who are not. I think they use the term "gullible".
> 
> But as I grow and as I learn, I seem to have developed a little harder skin. Sometimes when I am lounging on my 'pink cloud' a tad of cynicism creeps in, and I have to catch myself and not make blanket judgments about things. But sometimes it is difficult to not rush into things when we are upset. Our first reaction when wronged is usually to 'react.' And as I get older, I find that while holding your breath and taking some time to think first may be the best answer, it usually requires far more effort.
> 
> However, I have rarely regretted doing so. While taking the time to think before I acted wasn't quite as satisfying as acting out immediately, the lasting effects of making decisions with a cool head were far preferred than burning bridges and hot accusations that cause irreparable damage. So I try.
> 
> I have decided to miss a few days writing during these past few weeks. While that seems to many that I am winding things down here, it actually indicates quite the contrary. I am not avoiding writing because I have nothing to say, but rather because I don't think it is the right time to say everything just yet. While I don't mind putting myself out here each day when I write, so that others who are wanting to be in a similar business can possibly learn from what I encounter, there are still some things that I prefer to keep close to my chest and are better yet unsaid.
> 
> While silence may be construed as a sign of defeat, I want you all to know that for myself, it is quite the opposite. I am a tough cookie. I grew up in the inner city-south side of Chicago. My family was far from perfect and much of what I learned about life I learned from my friends and on the streets. I came from a broken home in the mid-60's at a time when divorce wasn't fashionable or socially accepted (I had one friend who's mom wouldn't let her play with me because my parents were divorced - we used to sneak and hang out anyway) and I had to live with that stigma as a young girl.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> I have said before that I never liked or felt comfortable in the role of the victim, and I maintain that attitude now. We all make our own choices and I like to take responsibility for mine. Whether they turned out well or not, it is up to me to decide whether to continue with them or move on.
> 
> I am very excited about the new avenues that I am on right now. It is difficult for me not to talk about them. But until I feel a bit more secure in my decisions and directions, I just don't feel the need to put everything out here just yet. It will come in time, when I am ready.
> 
> Yes, there was one bad apple in my business plan. Maybe there are more. I still have to wait and see. But in the end, I do like apples so I am not planning to throw the entire basket of them away just because one has rotted. That would be foolish on my part. I have no plans for 'retirement' as long as there is breath in my body.
> 
> Besides, weeding out the bad apples is probably the best thing that I could have done. Once I am finished, things will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Free HD Wallpapers
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Happy Columbus Day USA!


Very nicely written, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*We're "Growing!"*

The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.

A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.

Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.

While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.

All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.

After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.

Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.

One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.

I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!

I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:










And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!



















Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:










And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)










He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)










I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.

But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.

From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.

So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802

It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.

We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:










I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.

I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.

Who knows what it will lead to next?

I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!

Have a great day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila this is wonderful news

I'm sure that it is all going to go great

Youve worked hard and deserve the credit

for your work

A wise business person keeps their creative

people happy, that in turn makes them more money

Also having your technical help makes the product

more valuable.#

jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Glad to hear things are working out better for you both, Sheila. This seems like an ideal opportunity to 'expand'.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


This has been incredible for us, Jamie! We would have NEVER been able to do this without Jim! Some of his clients are the biggest names in the woodworking world and his reputation is great. We are so fortunate that he has taken us under his wing and is willing to guide us through this process of learning. It is so much more than we thought it would be, but is also very rewarding. We see good things for all of us with this! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks, Martyn! With the ability to print larger patterns, the world is our canvas! This has been a real shot in the arm for us as designers and also as a company. I know that the saying 'things happen for a reason' is a cliche, but I can't help but feel that things just happened at the right time. Kinda scary! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


That is great news, Sheila! Glad you found that new door opening. But I will continue to get my patterns direct from the source! I did see Keith's post about the larger patterns and thought at the time that it was a great next level. Good luck to both of you.
Rick


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Congratulations-- on the new venture, on the new healthy business relationship and on .. well everything!!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


This is excellent, Sheila. I'm really pleased to hear you've met and are working with a professional. The difficult lessons learned recently will be arrows in your quiver for life.

Great photoshop work as well.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks to all of you! I am also excited about the Photoshop stuff. I really had fun! I made a custom swatch set for the palette of the paint that I recommended for the palette, so I was "painting" on the computer with the exact colors that would be available. It was in many ways, just like painting with paints.

The actual set up of the picture was certainly a challenge to learn. There were I think twelve layers to this picture. Each shadow was done individually and each component was independently added also. Such a fun learning process though! I think the picture took me longer to make than if I were to actually cut and build the design! But as with anything, each time I do it, it will come a little easier. I think it shows a nice presentation of the finished project without me having to invest a great deal of money and time (not to mention space). I found that most of the companies who produce this type of pattern do the cover shot this way. I must say though, I think mine looks pretty realistic. I am proud! 

Thanks so much for your cheering! It means a lot knowing I have so many wonderful and talented friends behind me!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


what a wonderful blog it was today, to hear of this new venture and your new relationship with an honest and kind business, one who truly has your best interest at heart, i hope it all goes gang busters…lots of sales and with so many new ideas i know you both will have, im excited to see it be successful, i can feel your excitement in the blog…..congrats for a new venture….....i hope all goes good today…grizz


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


I usually shrink designs down, I don't know the last time I made one bigger. But this is so cool!!! I am so happy for your new path!!!!


----------



## TripleB

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Congrats Sheila, Sounds like you have made a good decision for your business. Working with good people leads to good things.

Bob


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


congratulations Sheila and Keith 
I new you were up to spring a big bombshell  but never gesst it was that big 
I was thinking of you today while I was painting 
the wooden house in the autumn sun with a pretty stiff wind 
coming along the side of the house so the paint blew of the pensel before 
the pensel hit the wood ….. very funny to try to find an angel 
to stay so I wasn´t filled with paint and the same time have it 
to get on the wood …. have you ever seen a Swedish red lawn … LOL

the pumpkin and the gost looks very good in the big scale say Silke 

take care
Dennis


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Great news, Sheila!! But… will you have to expand your space!! How can you get so much done in such a small space!! If anyone can… it is you!!
Ellen


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Wow. The new direction that opens up is making the twist. This time it is genuine and enthusiastic… Gina and Jim started the work already on it and that is really a good sign of interest from them on your skills and ideas. I agree with Ellen, literally you been doing small models and patterns that if you think big and you will be in the world of amazing things. More knowledge to get more power!

All the best in the new adventure.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you all again so much! We are really happy as I said. We'll do fine here in our little place! As I said - we won't be making lots of big prototypes. Many of the designs are going to be done in Photoshop and if we don't have to do much 'building' than we will be OK. You all would truly be amazed that our place is a neat as it is. We really do keep things to a minimum. The important thing is that everything has its place. When the places get 'full' - we weed some of the stuff out. It truly is kind of fun to be able to do so much from our place here. If we had a bigger place, we would just have more "stuff."

We are excited to see where this will take us. All the positive feedback from you all really made us both feel great! Thanks again! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Way to go Sheila! Congratulations on the new venture. The photoshop picture looks great!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Great move to the future.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Sheila,

You and Keith are really amazing! Jim knows how to choose quality vendors. It sounds like a win-win situation for Jim and Gina and for you and Keith. May you have many, many rewarding years working together!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Very awesome news Sheila. Wish you well in your new venture. I know you & Keith will do fine.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're "Growing!"*
> 
> The past couple of weeks, I had talked about some new directions that Keith and I were going to try out. While this direction may seem similar, there is still a LOT to learn.
> 
> A month or so again, I was approached by Jim Barry, the owner of WoodworkersWoodshop.com which is a great company that distributes both paper and electronic woodworking plans for over 20 designers. He ships world wide and has a great reputation for being fair and honest.
> 
> Jim asked me if we would be interested in teaming up with him as a new outlet for not only our scroll sawing plans, but my painting patterns as well. If you visit his site at the link above, you can see that he covers a huge array of woodworking projects that range from smaller scroll saw items like I design to large furniture pieces and yard art. One thing that is really cool is that Jim is located right here in Nova Scotia - up a bit north from me in Loch Katrine, which is just a bit south of Antigonish where Keith and I went this summer on our way to Cape Breton. It is funny how small the world can really be.
> 
> While I felt that we were up to our eyebrows with things, we knew that in order to grow as a company, we needed to spread our wings and try some new venues for our designs. Between talking to Jim and doing a little research on our own, we felt that he was a reliable and upfront person and also honest and straight forward. He and his wife Gina have been in business for many years and their list of other clients was very impressive. We thought we would give it a try.
> 
> All of you who read know that I am not good at making a long story short, but I am trying my best to do so here.
> 
> After lots and back and forth, we decided to jump into this new venture. This was no small task, as between Keith and I we have probably over 500 patterns. We needed to update many of the older designs that had outdated information and get them in top shape before sending them on. As I stated many times recently, we do things a bit differently now (and hopefully better) and we had to decide just how much 'tweaking' we had to do to bring the older designs up to snuff. It was a tremendous amount of work on all parts, but the result was that everything is really in great shape now.
> 
> Jim and Gina have spent the past month or more loading our stuff into their huge database, and we really appreciate their efforts.
> 
> One thing I found about Jim is that he is full of great ideas. When he initially approached me, I thought he was only interested in the scroll saw patterns. But he loved my painting patterns as well and wanted to take everything that we sold. He also had the idea that many of my painting patterns would make wonderful huge lawn art patterns. He has the ability to print quality pattern sheets any size and saw a great new avenue for Keith and I to follow in designing.
> 
> I will talk more about things in detail later on, but the results of our efforts were realized yesterday when we finally finished our first collaboration of 'growing' one of my recent designs into huge yard art. I am very excited!
> 
> I started with my SLD402 Boo Ghosts and Pumpkins pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we "grew" the ghosts to almost 4 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim and Gina Built and painted the prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they even found some great plastic chains at the dollar store for the ghosts to hold! The results is wonderful! (That's Jim with the grouping on his lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even sent us a picture of how they look in the dark, with some spotlights and some spooky glitter! (You all know I love sparkles!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how great it feels to see this project come to be. While it is similar to draw on a small scale, there are many new factors to consider when making patterns this big. Learning to draw for the plotter, how to instruct people so that they can recreate the project and all the new things was a bit of a challenge, but one we were both up for. Keith is currently working on his first large design too, and we are both very excited and pleased with how they are coming out.
> 
> But I want to make it really clear that we could have never done any of this without Jim's guidance. He has been so patient and wonderful with us, sharing his experience and knowledge and putting up with my 50,000 questions and mistakes. He has turned out to be one of the nicest guys we have ever met, and we are very grateful to him for his help and guidance.
> 
> From a business side, he does everything very professionally and how it should be done. All the terms we discuss are done in writing, and we have a written agreement. This is something that (especially after my recent dealings with other companies) is essential to any type of business agreement. I can't stress enough how important having things in writing is for all parties. Not only does it prove that both sides are being honest and straight forward, but it also insures that everyone is thinking in the same direction and there is nothing left to chance. That is where misunderstandings and bad feeling begin and it can be really detrimental to both sides. Contracts are a great way to clear the air and start off on a great note and build confidence in each other. I don't think I will ever go back to doing things any other way in the future.
> 
> So all is well and we are very happy and excited about the future. The link to the pattern on Jim's site is here: 48-SLDYA802
> 
> It feels great to have a new outlet for our patterns, and better yet, to have new colleagues and friends. Keith and I are bursting with new ideas with working on a large scale, and we will be able to incorporate not only scroll sawing, but also painting and general woodworking into our arsenal of patterns.
> 
> We are also learning how to make good cover photos in Photoshop without having to make the full sized designs. Creating each design would not be practical for us, as we have so little room here as it is. Since it doesn't involve an intricate amount of woodworking, such as fitting and so forth, we think that it is unnecessary for us to make each large piece. Here is my rendition of the ghosts and pumpkins pattern that I made up in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty nice. I think that it took me longer to make that picture than it did for Jim and Gina to create the real project! But I will get better with time.
> 
> I am very optimistic about moving into the general woodworking area. Not only does it allow us to keep making patterns, but it also will allow us to reach a broader audience and try some new things in the process. While there are still some things we need to figure out, such as shipping and setting up the site for orders for these types of designs, we are hopeful that our designs will bring something fresh and new to this area of woodworking and that we will do well.
> 
> Who knows what it will lead to next?
> 
> I want to publicly thank Jim and Gina from both Keith and myself. He is a great breath of fresh air and brought back out faith in trusting other businesses to handle our products. I hope you all check out the other great projects and patterns he has to offer too. I am confident that he will take good care of you!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you so much everyone! We really appreciate the support! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rolling Up Our Sleeves*

It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.

But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.

There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.

I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.

But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.

We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.

It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.

I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!

I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.

I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.

We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!










Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


well i can see this might be a possibility of work overload so if it happens you might have to expand, so here is a new vision,you might need some new office help, so im applying for any new and upcoming jobs, here i am at 6 in the morning, and that is me at 7 in the evening..let me know.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!












If it involves a picnic basket?

Count me in


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. What a good feeling you must have to know you have sold the ghost pattern already. Did you dance a jig around the house! I went into Jim's site yesterday and your patterns looked great! Have fun with these exciting times!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


if you want one to smack some colours on your big projects 
I´m sure Ejner the painter wants to help
.








.
.
while I do what I do best
.









.
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


In response to your last paragraph.. Here is the one that I design resently with the stars… Plenty of illusions. 








Hope the best for your overwork.. Take care and stay alert.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Wow! I come back here and see all these wonderful pictures! Thanks everyone for making my day! I love the bears! Both the dancing bear and the Scottish bear! So cute and clever. Dennis - Ejner is just the help I need! And I didn't know that you liked bananas so much!

Bert - that is amazing! It is truly beautiful and I hope that I see it come to life.

Thank you all for the encouragement!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Rolling Up Our Sleeves*
> 
> It seems like the last few days have been a blur. Like when any holiday weekend occurs, things sometimes tend to be kind of messed up. Here in Canada, we had Thanksgiving on Monday, and many things were closed. But because of circumstances, we celebrated on Keith's side of the family on Sunday and we went to Bernie and Ellen's (my 'Canadian Family') yesterday. On both days we had wonderful dinners and spent nice days visiting. On the 'real' holiday we stayed home and worked It was very nice, but kind of odd and I must admit that yesterday I had trouble remembering what day of the week it even was.
> 
> But that is behind us now, and I think it is time to roll up our sleeves and accomplish something. On Monday, I got a lot of fine tuning done on the new pattern, as did Keith. The first time formatting any type of pattern is always a challenge. We like to have things rather consistent, and want our patterns to have a certain look about that so our customers can know what to expect.
> 
> There are lots of decisions to make when making something like this. Things like font size and wording on building and painting techniques may get changed many times between the first run and the final copy. One thing that challenges us the most is that we are no longer able to print out copies of the pattern sheet to proof read. In addition to that, many of the instructions are on those sheets, making it a bit harder.
> 
> I am used to using a 8.5×11 inch art board in my Illustrator program for all my patterns. Even the larger patterns that we used to do we could print out. We would simply add dashed lines and the pattern would flow over a couple of sheets, and the customer would sometimes have to tape the pieces together after they printed them out.
> 
> But when creating pieces that are several feet tall, we are working with an art board that is typically 36 by 48 inches. This means that everything has to be sized accordingly. What may look really small on the screen of my computer is actually quite large when printed. Getting the feel of how things will look when printed will take a bit of time and practice. Even the width of the lines we use to draw is a consideration. We have to remember that our customers are no longer cutting with a scroll saw blade and leaving a kerf the width of a hair, and we need to allow for that when drawing up the design.
> 
> We also decided that we were going to change the way we write our text files for the patterns. Since much of the text was on the patterns themselves, we began by doing the writing in the Illustrator program. But while Illustrator has some good abilities for creating text with the graphics, it is quite clumsy to use for any amount of text and we think that it is better done in InDesign, which is a text layout program. We think it will be far easier to format everything in InDesign and then bring it into the Illustrator program in one chunk. It will also be better when we edit it for additional patterns, and much less of a problem with text flow and things like that, as it was a bit of a struggle doing it on the large sheets directly.
> 
> It is all a learning process. And seeing things fall into place and having a final product we are proud of is very satisfying.
> 
> I learned from Jim this morning that the first of the ghost patterns sold on his Amazon store today! YAY! I am officially in business as a designer of large yard art!
> 
> I truly appreciate all the cheers that we received from our friends yesterday. It is nice to know that so many people are behind us and have faith in us. We also feel that this will open a huge new market for our designs and bring our work into the mainstream of woodworking.
> 
> I am sure that there will still be many adjustments along the way. As we create more designs, we will certainly learn the best and most efficient way to create these patterns. But we've taken the first step, and that was the hardest thing to do. We have so many great ideas and now we can multiply them even more and expand our little company.
> 
> We can't wait to show you all what we have in mind. It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I hate bananas … just happened to be my dayly paycheck 
just wanted to show you that sometimes we are cable of doing more than 
one thing at the same time ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Out of Focus*

There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.

I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.

This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.

It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.

With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.

I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.

I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.

I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.

By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.

Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.

I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.

But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.










It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.

I wish you all a focused and productive day.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


I see this morning time of yours as sharing thoughts and ideas with all of us. However, at the same time, you are clearing your mind of all the "little" things of life and then can get on to the bigger things. I spend my morning checking LJ, Facebook, e-mail and think I am doing the same thing. Keep writing, it is good for you.

Have a great day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


yes you have had a lot going on lately and some of it was very challenging but things will smooth out and with so much going on with fall and the holidays, you will be getting out some very new holiday designs and you will be , well…...







and trying to decide what to do with it all…try to get your smooth running ingine going, get on your cruise control and you will feel fine…......were all behind you and know you will come out of things just fine…bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


Thanks Bob. Just a bit overwhelmed (sigh! again!) I really need to get my act together and pick a direction and move in it. It isn't like me to be so all over the place and I am not comfortable in being that way.

One baby step at a time I guess . . .

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


yea i know how your feeling, and i guess the best thing i can figure would be to start doing the things you have done before to get back on your equal path, having the wind knocked out of you and then also starting a new business venture can make one fell uneasy , make the plan and dive in head first…..as my grandson would say, "you can do it".......hes a go getter…lol…..well a good hearty breakfast is on my plan and then some shop time, ive got to dig out susans grandfathers old bed that was ruined in a house flood a while back, im going to buy a roll of walnut veneer and slowly start at getting it redone, quite the job as ive never done this before, well its buried behind a stack of wood on my shop porch…so lots of wood to get off, but that will be fun to see it all, like handling money,,lol..get with it, i know you have your plan down right…lol…..knowing you i know you do…big hugggs for today…...


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


Sheila,

It is far better to deal with an age old issue, than an old age issue. lol

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


no wonder why you think you don´t accomplish anything 
trying to learn a new major thing on the PC and at the same time 
combining it with the old patterns has to be updated to the new standard 
so you have to do the same dauting job over and over and over ..... wuold 
kill every one with frustrations …......... one good thing though when you are finish
with that job …........ you will be an expert of the finest to work with the new program
so you hardly think it takes more than 2 second to make the transformation 
when you make new patterns 
have a great day

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


Thanks, guys. Yes, it is a lot of repetition and learning. Lee - some days I am dealing with both! My mind isn't what it used to be - especially when overloaded.

Dennis - it is hard sometimes getting the new software to 'cooperate.' Hopefully things will get easier as we go. I do look at it as another step to learning something new - which is always good. Thank you for your cheering. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


LOL …....... I've been "outta-focus" fer many years…. hehehe


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of Focus*
> 
> There are days we accomplish a great deal and days where . . . well . . . we don't seem to accomplish much. I often write of the days when I have been able to check a number of things off of my list of things to do. Most of the time that is the case, and I feel like I pushed the pile a decent amount in a good direction. But the past several days it seems that 'life' has just gotten in the way of getting things done and I haven't seen much progress.
> 
> I realize that there probably isn't anything wrong with this. After all, we can't work all the time. But I think that I am especially aware of it now because we are at a transition in the business and when things are unsure it seems that days like the past few that I have been having are magnified and more apparent. Perhaps it is the insecurity that I am feeling these past few weeks in our future. I don't mind telling you all that it is scary.
> 
> This morning time of writing allows me to really be aware and evaluate things. These first two hours of the day that I spend sharing my thoughts with all of you is good for me because it forces me to really look at what I accomplished the previous day and plan ahead for my future. I had heard for many years that keeping a journal was beneficial in many respects, and after over two years of doing so, I see the many benefits.
> 
> It rarely seems to be a burden to me, but on some days when I am a bit stuck, it is harder to write than others. By the mere exercise of writing though, it helps me sort things out and hopefully point myself into a productive direction or give me a focus when I am feeling unsure.
> 
> With the recent holiday (Canada's Thanksgiving) there were a few hiccups in our routine. This is good for us once in a while, as it keeps us from becoming boring and stagnant. Yesterday, we had an unexpected guest, as a friend of Keith's that he hadn't seen in years stopped by for the afternoon to catch up. It was a good visit, and a lengthy one. It did make me realize how isolated we have become on some levels. While we realize that being self-employed involved a great amount of dedication to the business, it is sometimes difficult to find a balance between that and enjoying life. I suppose that is an age-old issue.
> 
> I spent much of the day preparing a project for an exchange that I am participating in. It is from a painting forum that I like called "Tole Town" which is focused on decorative painting. I enjoy doing exchanges, as I truly enjoy receiving hand-made art from others. Besides - it gives me an excuse to make something completely frivolous and send it to a new home to hopefully be appreciated. For me, it is a change of pace and something that I look forward to doing.
> 
> I also worked on a template for the new patterns we are making. I rewrote the main instructions into the InDesign program so that we would have a basic template to work from in making future patterns. This would make formatting the new designs much easier for reasons that I discussed previously, and make our patterns look more consistent.
> 
> I did these things in the background, while Keith was visiting. While it was his friend and company, I didn't want to appear rude by burying myself in work when someone was here. Yet I wanted to let them catch up too. I suppose it was one of those rare times when our place did seem a bit small.
> 
> By dinner time, I felt really tired. I think that the past several weeks were catching up to me. I chose to take it slow for the evening and made myself a cup of black cherry tea (the first time I had it - it was really good!) and curled up with the blanket and a cat and just took it easy for the rest of the night. There was no sense in starting something new when I felt so deflated.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have in my mind a list of what I wish to accomplish. For the time being, there are no outside obligations so I should be able to concentrate on things and get back to a productive state again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I often speak (write) of the importance of having clear goals. I do believe that it is imperative to have clear ideas and objectives in order to really accomplish things. While I do have several goals in mind, they are not quite as clear as I wish they could be. There are many unknown factors and the vagueness of that somewhat bothers me. I am seeing first hand how it can be detrimental.
> 
> But these things take time, and I think that my being aware of this in itself is a good thing, as I will work to sharpen things up a bit and get a clear picture in my mind of what I wish to achieve. Then perhaps I will be able to pursue that path with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all part of the process. We need to accept it for what it is and allow it to run its course. And look forward to better days ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a focused and productive day.


Many of us have, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*House Cleaning *

House cleaning.

It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.

Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.

I am a good example of how things can go wrong.

A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.

Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.

While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.

Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.

It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.

I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.

We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.

This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.

While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.

But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.

Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.

I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.

I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.

We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.

On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.

So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.

A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?

Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.









(photo courtesy of molepire.com)
A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Hi Sheila;

There is much wisdom here, which I know has come from hard learned and expensive lessons. All certainly good advice for those just starting out, or even those are already in business but have chosen to ignore, or are unaware of these details.

Unfortunately, just having a contract isn't a cure all. I've found that if a person/company is dishonest, it doesn't matter what is written down. They will have no problem breaking any part of any agreement. Also, a simple, short contract will not provide much in the way of protection, as they offer so many "gray areas", which can be exploited. It is very difficut to anticipate every eventuality, without seeming like you are nit picking.

I find one of the most dependable way of protecting yourself is doing due diligence. Ask for, *and check *references. And not just one. Try to find out who else is doing business with them in a similar capacity. A company that is difficult to work with is typicaly that way with everyone they deal with. If they have a fast turnover of people they work with, there will be a reason for it, which could be a result of how they are to work with.

There is no fool proof way to do business, that will ensure you always get what you feel you deserve. Just do the best you can and learn from the mistakes you make and the abuse you will be subjected to.

I am a principal in a business that requires a great deal of faith in businesses we work with on a daily basis. A dishonest partner could result in the loss of a great deal of money for us. My partner is often saying I don't seemed concerned about this. Truth is, I'm not. I did everything I could at the beginning stages to make certain I was getting involved with someone I'm comfortable with, and then I have to let it go. Otherwise, i would spend too much time and energy worrying about what could happen. Is it foolproof…no. But it is what it is.

Have a good day.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Good morning Sheila. Great advice! I wish I had that kind of advice when I had my custom sewing business several years ago. I learnt the hard way - but sometimes those are the lessons we will not forget and we can gain from the experience. You are a great inspiration to anyone in business and I'm very impressed with your willingness to share your experiences to help others.
Have a great day Sheila. Fall has finally arrived on the Westcoast. Fog, drizzle and cool temps! We can't complain though!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Lee - I always look forward to your insights, as I respect your business sense and integrity. Thank you so much for our post. You are right in that a contract doesn't cure everything. Enforcing a contract is something that is part of the plan, too. While you may not ever think it would come to that, it is certainly something that needs to be considered. You can be right as rain and if you don't have the money or means to pursue your rights in court, it isn't much help at all. The best advice is this - if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck . . . chances are you are dealing with a duck. You need to try to use your instincts and know who you are getting involved in business with before you take the jump. If they have a reputation of being someone who is unfair or dishonest, then chances are that your turn will come and they will also take advantage of you.

Anna - thank you for your kind words. We have the same type of conditions here on the east coast, but I like it! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Hope for the best, prepare for the worst… and run small experiments to get a sense of how trustworthy folks are… and still watch them.

The balance is that there is a cost for verification, contracts, and monitoring.

All my best.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Very wise words, Steve! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


house cleaning in this case ment to be ready for a a sale or take over if you are a company
for the good or the bad of this 
you have to ask yourself is it worth the work to be ready for a take over ...... rwaly many 
would say no ….. if they can´t see what I own or it seems to be a secret what the company earn 
then most wuold make a drive by with out looking at it as an interresting investment

the truth is if an invester want to buy ….... you get the best out of it if you know what you are worth
as a company …..... many companyowners forget that its not always impossible to say no to
what seems to be a good deal in the first place beside …. one day the health can force them to sell 
if they don´t have children that can take over …. after all the company you have used a lifetime 
to build is also your child you have to take care of and want it to survive when you can´t 
take care of it anymore

so housecleaing is time well spend in many ways even though it can be tedius work to update 
the databases every day/week/month ….. most do it anyway just without the right structure 
so they only have to push on the print bottom to get all the information out on a print

I stopped as scheduled today after the month is over at the after school club thing 
and the children had baked and served it with some lemonade and coffee here in the afternoon 
for me and the rest of the crew 
the children was a little sad over that I wuoldn´t be there to help them with different projects 
but they have convinced the adults to buy a gift for me ….. how sweet of them 
they gave me two coffee muggs with the text …...... GIVE ME A BREAKE and WAKE UP 
since I drink so much coffeee and have worked hard for them so the little wooden house
will stand ten more years  ( reality not even half finished )

do I need to tell I told the children I will look in from time to time to visit them in the woodworking shop
and will bring new project ideas for them with me when I find new ones 
that bunch of monkey´s can charm you to any promise ….. lol

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Hi, Dennis! 
What a wonderful thing you experienced when the children gave you a going away party. It certainly shows the fondness and respect that they feel to you and have come to know from your time you spent working near them. I am sure it is a bittersweet moment for you.

I think it will be wonderful for you to stop in from time to time and check up on them. I bet it will make them very happy.

You are a kind man and a good friend to so many. I wish you much joy and happiness in the future. Thanks so much for sharing your story here. It really makes me smile.

(((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


yes a little bittersweet moment 
but with a very good memmery of having learned 5-6 children to handle a saw 
and cut straight with them beside now I know 8-10 can use a rasp so it sings 
I gess they soon have catch the idea of leting the tool do the work for them 
and not try to push the thrugh in a rush as if they compeat each other

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Teaching them is something that they will keep with them all their lives. I am sure they will always have good memories of you. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


thanks Sheila … one more good memmery of the time 
they got one lifelong skill … knowing how it is to have succes with what you do 

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *House Cleaning *
> 
> House cleaning.
> 
> It isn't everyone's favorite thing to do (in fact - there are few people that I know of that enjoy doing it) but it is something that is necessary to keep our lives in order and make things run smoothly.
> 
> Some of you may be thinking that I am talking about tidying up your work spaces and vacuuming your rugs, but I am actually referring to getting all of your business dealings in order and organizing your records. Many small businesses (and larger ones too!) fall onto hard times and fail because of bad record keeping or disorganization. The plain and simple truth is that without keeping updated records, there is no way that you can actually know how well or poorly your business is preforming and it is impossible to make the best decisions regarding it.
> 
> I am a good example of how things can go wrong.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was going through some difficult times. While I was still doing design work for the magazine and making some new projects for a couple of wholesalers to distribute and to put on my site, I really didn't have my heart into my business and I did things rather sloppy.
> 
> Part of it was that I didn't have the experience in dealing with other companies and the other part was that I wasn't wholeheartedly committed to what I was doing because of other things going on in my life. There were many personal things happening that took most of my attention and some of these business dealings were more or less an afterthought and not set up properly.
> 
> While it seemed to be working for a while, as these business dealings did bring in some extra income, as I became more dedicated to my business and began to really look at what was happening with things, I began to see that perhaps I wasn't getting all I should have been from these relationships. Without getting into details, I will say that things were slanted more in the wholesaler's direction and even though I was doing most of the work as the designer, I seemed to be getting the least amount of return from the relationships.
> 
> Since there was nothing done in writing with these companies, it made things very tricky. After all, I had been operation on a certain level for quite some time and as far as the companies knew, I was perfectly happy with the arrangement. But when seeing how things actually were playing out, I could see that there was little wonder that I wasn't really getting ahead, even though now I was working harder than ever.
> 
> It all makes for a very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I know of a lot of people who are looking to sell their work that they create - whether it be scroll saw project, painting projects or other woodworking pieces - and they get themselves into trouble just the way I did. They don't make the terms of their selling clear and put them in writing. This includes both wholesale ordering and also when people make specific items for customers on a special order basis.
> 
> We have all read horror stories about it. Verbal agreements are made and one side believes one thing and the other side thinks something completely different. Unfortunately, usually the differences in perception are only discovered after the work is done and there is already money and time invested in the project. And that is when the hard feelings come into play.
> 
> This is also true when working on a wholesale basis with a company. While a verbal agreement and a hand shake used to be enough, it seems that the best thing you can do for yourself and your business is to get everything up front in writing, no matter what company you are dealing with and no matter how much you trust them.
> 
> While this may seem awkward when you feel that you have a good, friendly relationship with the other party, I found that especially in these times of uncertainty when things can change quickly and companies are struggling to survive it is greatly important that you have a written contract with your terms and conditions of your business dealings. This not only protects you, but it also protects the company you are dealing with. Since everything is in writing, there are fewer misunderstandings and a better sense of securities on both sides.
> 
> But don't stop there. You also need to be sure that the company you are dealing with is adhering to those written guidelines and honoring the contract that you both agreed upon. While this sounds like a given, you would be surprised how many alleged 'professional' companies disregard the guidelines that are set. Whether it is on purpose or just an oversight on their part, it is important that you honor your side of the agreement, and equally important that you make sure that they are sticking to theirs.
> 
> Yes - this takes time and involves some investigation on your part. While it would be nice to think that you can just sign a piece of paper and it will protect all of your rights and you won't have to worry, sometimes that isn't the case. There are companies and businesses out there that are unscrupulous and tend to play by their own rules, knowing that the time and money it would cost for you to take them to court (even if you are absolutely in the right) would not be worth your effort. They play by their own rules, and if you find that you got a bit lazy and don't periodically check up on them, you may be surprised (unpleasantly) when you do find out how things are being handled.
> 
> I have learned this first hand from more than one company that I have dealt with. I have also learned a couple of very positive things too.
> 
> I found that good and honest companies don't mind contracts. In fact that encourage them. The old saying 'they have nothing to hide or worry about' rings true in that case. They are very open to questions about how they do business and they have very clear guidelines as to how they conduct business both with vendors as yourself and also with sales. They don't look at questions as something negative and they are very up front with their policies and even invite inquiries and want to clear the air with you so that everyone has a clear understanding of how things are. Most of them already offer written contracts before they will accept products from you, as they want to protect themselves as well as you and make sure that everything is on the table and fair.
> 
> We have some great vendors for our products. We have several distributors for both our patterns as well as Keith's pens that are a pleasure to work with. It recently occurred to me that in most of the cases, the companies that we have had little or no trouble with are those that work with clear written guidelines and are up front and open about their business practices.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies that we have had difficulties with seem to have been the ones where we have no contract. While there may be emails or other written documents stating what each side would want or what policies were, it seems that these were not taken seriously or adhered to in the way that they should have been. Perhaps the informality of the documents were interpreted as something casual and not regarded seriously.
> 
> So my advice to you today is to "Clean your house." Take a good look at all of your business contacts and make sure that you are all on the same page and following the same guidelines when selling your items. Even if you didn't do this in the past, it is a good idea to draw up a contract which spells out your practices and make copies for each party and both sign them. It protects both yourself and them from misunderstandings and insures a meeting of the minds. And that means peace of mind for all involved.
> 
> A final word of advice, is to keep communication open with these companies and check on things periodically to make sure that the terms you agreed on are being followed. Just because someone signs something, doesn't mean that they are going to adhere to it - especially if they feel that you are not going to expect them to or make certain that they do. While many companies and businesses are honest, there are always those who are not. Why would you want to take the chance?
> 
> Taking the time to do this is I believe very important to any business - no matter what the size. It is very easy for vendors and distributors to 'forget' certain things and not adhere to specific guidelines that you may have set. After all, many businesses deal with several companies and each would certainly have their own criteria. It is your responsibility to be sure that your wishes and agreements are being followed. If it takes some time, it is certainly time that is well-spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of molepire.com)
> A little house cleaning goes far in giving you peace of mind.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


You know, Dennis - I still remember a neighbor that lived by my grandma's house in Chicago. Her name was Mrs. Kuba and during one summer she taught me to embroider while sitting on her porch. I was about 8 years old then, and I can still picture sitting with her on the porch of her home. She gave me old tea towels to practice on and had iron on designs. All these years later, I still remember her kindness and patience. I am sure that is how those children feel about you. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Appreciation*

What a beautiful day it is today. The sun just came up and the sky is blue and the clouds are pinkish-orange on the bottom. In our area, the trees are really beginning to show their color, and it is one of the prettiest times of the year. We had a week of wind and rain off and on. While driving by the ocean yesterday it was churning up like I had not seen it before. I suppose that is a sure indication that autumn is here.

This week went by quickly - more so than usual. I am sure that it is because we had the two Thanksgiving dinners that broke up the routine. It still strikes me odd having Thanksgiving in the middle of October. Even after eight years of being here in Canada it is hard to get used to. But I have learned to embrace it as another chance to visit and see people I care about, and that is a good thing.

Yesterday was a full and busy day for me. I continued to work on cleaning house, both figuratively and actually cleaning up around here and getting things in order. I didn't get a lot of designing time in, but I did organize many things with the business and catch up on paperwork and work on some advertising and some things like that. While I may not have anything physical to show for the day as far as 'new work' that I have done, I have a peace of mind that everything is in order the way it should be. That means a great deal to me.

I have several good things in front of me for the future. I spoke with my editor from the magazine and we were planning the project for my next submission. That is always a positive thing and gets me thinking into the future.

I also have some new ideas for painting designs that I am going to be working on. I am going to see how today goes, and if all goes well I may take the day tomorrow for some painting. I would love to once again dedicate Sundays to doing anything I want, which usually means I paint.

As for today, I have a load of computer work to do on some new patterns and designs that I am working on. Besides some cool new Christmas projects, I have some new larger yard art designs that I need to work on and finish up. The other day Keith and I worked really hard to come up with a formula for the layout of our designs that would be appealing and functional. We don't want to simply mimic what is already out there. We want to develop a style of our own so that when people see that there are patterns that are made by us, they know what to expect. We want the large format patterns that we are developing to have the high standard that we have set for our scroll saw patterns. Something that we hope will set us apart from the others out there.

I feel good about today. It is one of those mornings where I just know that I will get a great deal accomplished. While I always have the intent of doing so, it seems that some days the feeling of opportunity and promise is just stronger than others. Perhaps it is the cool, crisp air that is motivating me. Or the excitement of seeing what the future brings. Or even the thought of seeing my new designs unfold and become reality. Perhaps it is just a little of each.

Whatever the reason, I'll take it.









Photo courtesy of http://animals.desktopnexus.com

I hope you enjoy your Saturday. Remember to take time to appreciate the season and all the opportunities that come your way.

The world is all gates, all opportunities, strings of tension waiting to be struck. - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> What a beautiful day it is today. The sun just came up and the sky is blue and the clouds are pinkish-orange on the bottom. In our area, the trees are really beginning to show their color, and it is one of the prettiest times of the year. We had a week of wind and rain off and on. While driving by the ocean yesterday it was churning up like I had not seen it before. I suppose that is a sure indication that autumn is here.
> 
> This week went by quickly - more so than usual. I am sure that it is because we had the two Thanksgiving dinners that broke up the routine. It still strikes me odd having Thanksgiving in the middle of October. Even after eight years of being here in Canada it is hard to get used to. But I have learned to embrace it as another chance to visit and see people I care about, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was a full and busy day for me. I continued to work on cleaning house, both figuratively and actually cleaning up around here and getting things in order. I didn't get a lot of designing time in, but I did organize many things with the business and catch up on paperwork and work on some advertising and some things like that. While I may not have anything physical to show for the day as far as 'new work' that I have done, I have a peace of mind that everything is in order the way it should be. That means a great deal to me.
> 
> I have several good things in front of me for the future. I spoke with my editor from the magazine and we were planning the project for my next submission. That is always a positive thing and gets me thinking into the future.
> 
> I also have some new ideas for painting designs that I am going to be working on. I am going to see how today goes, and if all goes well I may take the day tomorrow for some painting. I would love to once again dedicate Sundays to doing anything I want, which usually means I paint.
> 
> As for today, I have a load of computer work to do on some new patterns and designs that I am working on. Besides some cool new Christmas projects, I have some new larger yard art designs that I need to work on and finish up. The other day Keith and I worked really hard to come up with a formula for the layout of our designs that would be appealing and functional. We don't want to simply mimic what is already out there. We want to develop a style of our own so that when people see that there are patterns that are made by us, they know what to expect. We want the large format patterns that we are developing to have the high standard that we have set for our scroll saw patterns. Something that we hope will set us apart from the others out there.
> 
> I feel good about today. It is one of those mornings where I just know that I will get a great deal accomplished. While I always have the intent of doing so, it seems that some days the feeling of opportunity and promise is just stronger than others. Perhaps it is the cool, crisp air that is motivating me. Or the excitement of seeing what the future brings. Or even the thought of seeing my new designs unfold and become reality. Perhaps it is just a little of each.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of http://animals.desktopnexus.com
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. Remember to take time to appreciate the season and all the opportunities that come your way.
> 
> The world is all gates, all opportunities, strings of tension waiting to be struck. - Ralph Waldo Emerson


good morning !! how do you do it


> I can just barely survive one thanksgiving dinner !!!! LOL !! hope you have a good day…..Im trying to download some pics to submit and not doing so hot !! I will keep trying…Im excited because some of my work is being displayed at my parents church along with my beautiful and talented sis-in-law and two nieces….I have received tons of positive feedback…that always feels good !! I was thinking since I cant sell my work anymore,if anyone wants to "buy" something I made,I am just going to give it to them…..why not


? better than gathering wood dust in the corner !!!! an early Christmas present ,if you will ….be safe y'all !!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> What a beautiful day it is today. The sun just came up and the sky is blue and the clouds are pinkish-orange on the bottom. In our area, the trees are really beginning to show their color, and it is one of the prettiest times of the year. We had a week of wind and rain off and on. While driving by the ocean yesterday it was churning up like I had not seen it before. I suppose that is a sure indication that autumn is here.
> 
> This week went by quickly - more so than usual. I am sure that it is because we had the two Thanksgiving dinners that broke up the routine. It still strikes me odd having Thanksgiving in the middle of October. Even after eight years of being here in Canada it is hard to get used to. But I have learned to embrace it as another chance to visit and see people I care about, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was a full and busy day for me. I continued to work on cleaning house, both figuratively and actually cleaning up around here and getting things in order. I didn't get a lot of designing time in, but I did organize many things with the business and catch up on paperwork and work on some advertising and some things like that. While I may not have anything physical to show for the day as far as 'new work' that I have done, I have a peace of mind that everything is in order the way it should be. That means a great deal to me.
> 
> I have several good things in front of me for the future. I spoke with my editor from the magazine and we were planning the project for my next submission. That is always a positive thing and gets me thinking into the future.
> 
> I also have some new ideas for painting designs that I am going to be working on. I am going to see how today goes, and if all goes well I may take the day tomorrow for some painting. I would love to once again dedicate Sundays to doing anything I want, which usually means I paint.
> 
> As for today, I have a load of computer work to do on some new patterns and designs that I am working on. Besides some cool new Christmas projects, I have some new larger yard art designs that I need to work on and finish up. The other day Keith and I worked really hard to come up with a formula for the layout of our designs that would be appealing and functional. We don't want to simply mimic what is already out there. We want to develop a style of our own so that when people see that there are patterns that are made by us, they know what to expect. We want the large format patterns that we are developing to have the high standard that we have set for our scroll saw patterns. Something that we hope will set us apart from the others out there.
> 
> I feel good about today. It is one of those mornings where I just know that I will get a great deal accomplished. While I always have the intent of doing so, it seems that some days the feeling of opportunity and promise is just stronger than others. Perhaps it is the cool, crisp air that is motivating me. Or the excitement of seeing what the future brings. Or even the thought of seeing my new designs unfold and become reality. Perhaps it is just a little of each.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of http://animals.desktopnexus.com
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. Remember to take time to appreciate the season and all the opportunities that come your way.
> 
> The world is all gates, all opportunities, strings of tension waiting to be struck. - Ralph Waldo Emerson


I give away a lot of my stuff, Ron. I like to do that. I think it is part of the creating process when we don't do it just to cash in on it. We love to create from our hearts. I think that is when I do the best. Enjoy playing Santa! It is such a fun and satisfying experience. That wonderful positive feedback is payment in itself!

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> What a beautiful day it is today. The sun just came up and the sky is blue and the clouds are pinkish-orange on the bottom. In our area, the trees are really beginning to show their color, and it is one of the prettiest times of the year. We had a week of wind and rain off and on. While driving by the ocean yesterday it was churning up like I had not seen it before. I suppose that is a sure indication that autumn is here.
> 
> This week went by quickly - more so than usual. I am sure that it is because we had the two Thanksgiving dinners that broke up the routine. It still strikes me odd having Thanksgiving in the middle of October. Even after eight years of being here in Canada it is hard to get used to. But I have learned to embrace it as another chance to visit and see people I care about, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was a full and busy day for me. I continued to work on cleaning house, both figuratively and actually cleaning up around here and getting things in order. I didn't get a lot of designing time in, but I did organize many things with the business and catch up on paperwork and work on some advertising and some things like that. While I may not have anything physical to show for the day as far as 'new work' that I have done, I have a peace of mind that everything is in order the way it should be. That means a great deal to me.
> 
> I have several good things in front of me for the future. I spoke with my editor from the magazine and we were planning the project for my next submission. That is always a positive thing and gets me thinking into the future.
> 
> I also have some new ideas for painting designs that I am going to be working on. I am going to see how today goes, and if all goes well I may take the day tomorrow for some painting. I would love to once again dedicate Sundays to doing anything I want, which usually means I paint.
> 
> As for today, I have a load of computer work to do on some new patterns and designs that I am working on. Besides some cool new Christmas projects, I have some new larger yard art designs that I need to work on and finish up. The other day Keith and I worked really hard to come up with a formula for the layout of our designs that would be appealing and functional. We don't want to simply mimic what is already out there. We want to develop a style of our own so that when people see that there are patterns that are made by us, they know what to expect. We want the large format patterns that we are developing to have the high standard that we have set for our scroll saw patterns. Something that we hope will set us apart from the others out there.
> 
> I feel good about today. It is one of those mornings where I just know that I will get a great deal accomplished. While I always have the intent of doing so, it seems that some days the feeling of opportunity and promise is just stronger than others. Perhaps it is the cool, crisp air that is motivating me. Or the excitement of seeing what the future brings. Or even the thought of seeing my new designs unfold and become reality. Perhaps it is just a little of each.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of http://animals.desktopnexus.com
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. Remember to take time to appreciate the season and all the opportunities that come your way.
> 
> The world is all gates, all opportunities, strings of tension waiting to be struck. - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Good morning Sheila. Your talk of house cleaning has me thinking it is time to tidy up my workshop and clean up my workbench to make space to work on some Christmas projects. It is now cooling off here so the doors in my workshop are closed to keep the cool air out. If my space isn't tidy it feels cramped and disorganized this time of year. In the summer it's not so bad with all the doors open. 
Enjoy your weekend and your day off tomorrow. Happy creating!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> What a beautiful day it is today. The sun just came up and the sky is blue and the clouds are pinkish-orange on the bottom. In our area, the trees are really beginning to show their color, and it is one of the prettiest times of the year. We had a week of wind and rain off and on. While driving by the ocean yesterday it was churning up like I had not seen it before. I suppose that is a sure indication that autumn is here.
> 
> This week went by quickly - more so than usual. I am sure that it is because we had the two Thanksgiving dinners that broke up the routine. It still strikes me odd having Thanksgiving in the middle of October. Even after eight years of being here in Canada it is hard to get used to. But I have learned to embrace it as another chance to visit and see people I care about, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was a full and busy day for me. I continued to work on cleaning house, both figuratively and actually cleaning up around here and getting things in order. I didn't get a lot of designing time in, but I did organize many things with the business and catch up on paperwork and work on some advertising and some things like that. While I may not have anything physical to show for the day as far as 'new work' that I have done, I have a peace of mind that everything is in order the way it should be. That means a great deal to me.
> 
> I have several good things in front of me for the future. I spoke with my editor from the magazine and we were planning the project for my next submission. That is always a positive thing and gets me thinking into the future.
> 
> I also have some new ideas for painting designs that I am going to be working on. I am going to see how today goes, and if all goes well I may take the day tomorrow for some painting. I would love to once again dedicate Sundays to doing anything I want, which usually means I paint.
> 
> As for today, I have a load of computer work to do on some new patterns and designs that I am working on. Besides some cool new Christmas projects, I have some new larger yard art designs that I need to work on and finish up. The other day Keith and I worked really hard to come up with a formula for the layout of our designs that would be appealing and functional. We don't want to simply mimic what is already out there. We want to develop a style of our own so that when people see that there are patterns that are made by us, they know what to expect. We want the large format patterns that we are developing to have the high standard that we have set for our scroll saw patterns. Something that we hope will set us apart from the others out there.
> 
> I feel good about today. It is one of those mornings where I just know that I will get a great deal accomplished. While I always have the intent of doing so, it seems that some days the feeling of opportunity and promise is just stronger than others. Perhaps it is the cool, crisp air that is motivating me. Or the excitement of seeing what the future brings. Or even the thought of seeing my new designs unfold and become reality. Perhaps it is just a little of each.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of http://animals.desktopnexus.com
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. Remember to take time to appreciate the season and all the opportunities that come your way.
> 
> The world is all gates, all opportunities, strings of tension waiting to be struck. - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Such a beautiful day here too Anna. Cool and clear and so "autumn-like". I want to bake something today or tomorrow.

Like you, I have a small place and I find that keeping things where they belong helps it to not feel too small. A little clutter can really reek havoc on small spaces. It is just a habit now to put everything in its place. A good one at that.

I hope you have a great weekend too. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> What a beautiful day it is today. The sun just came up and the sky is blue and the clouds are pinkish-orange on the bottom. In our area, the trees are really beginning to show their color, and it is one of the prettiest times of the year. We had a week of wind and rain off and on. While driving by the ocean yesterday it was churning up like I had not seen it before. I suppose that is a sure indication that autumn is here.
> 
> This week went by quickly - more so than usual. I am sure that it is because we had the two Thanksgiving dinners that broke up the routine. It still strikes me odd having Thanksgiving in the middle of October. Even after eight years of being here in Canada it is hard to get used to. But I have learned to embrace it as another chance to visit and see people I care about, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Yesterday was a full and busy day for me. I continued to work on cleaning house, both figuratively and actually cleaning up around here and getting things in order. I didn't get a lot of designing time in, but I did organize many things with the business and catch up on paperwork and work on some advertising and some things like that. While I may not have anything physical to show for the day as far as 'new work' that I have done, I have a peace of mind that everything is in order the way it should be. That means a great deal to me.
> 
> I have several good things in front of me for the future. I spoke with my editor from the magazine and we were planning the project for my next submission. That is always a positive thing and gets me thinking into the future.
> 
> I also have some new ideas for painting designs that I am going to be working on. I am going to see how today goes, and if all goes well I may take the day tomorrow for some painting. I would love to once again dedicate Sundays to doing anything I want, which usually means I paint.
> 
> As for today, I have a load of computer work to do on some new patterns and designs that I am working on. Besides some cool new Christmas projects, I have some new larger yard art designs that I need to work on and finish up. The other day Keith and I worked really hard to come up with a formula for the layout of our designs that would be appealing and functional. We don't want to simply mimic what is already out there. We want to develop a style of our own so that when people see that there are patterns that are made by us, they know what to expect. We want the large format patterns that we are developing to have the high standard that we have set for our scroll saw patterns. Something that we hope will set us apart from the others out there.
> 
> I feel good about today. It is one of those mornings where I just know that I will get a great deal accomplished. While I always have the intent of doing so, it seems that some days the feeling of opportunity and promise is just stronger than others. Perhaps it is the cool, crisp air that is motivating me. Or the excitement of seeing what the future brings. Or even the thought of seeing my new designs unfold and become reality. Perhaps it is just a little of each.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of http://animals.desktopnexus.com
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Saturday. Remember to take time to appreciate the season and all the opportunities that come your way.
> 
> The world is all gates, all opportunities, strings of tension waiting to be struck. - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Well, despite the man-flu, I finally managed to get into the shop today. A little house keeping here. Some preliminary cutting of materials for the next box. Sunny day for a change. We were starting to think England was going to be twinned with Atlantis, we've had so much rain. Trees should start colouring up soon. Have fun, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Ready for a Busy Week*

Even though I planned on taking the day off yesterday to do some painting for myself, I never touched a paint brush. I suppose there was just too much else that was going on and I wound up working on that all day.

I started out the morning with the intent to take it slow and perhaps work on some things that I want to make for myself or give as gifts, but since I was up early, I thought I would spend 'just a little time' on some new things that I was drawing, and it sucked me in.

Sometimes when I am working on a new design or project, I get so involved that I forget about everything else around me. Yesterday was much like that, as I worked on the computer drawing and writing for much of the day. I had also planned to bake something and cook a nice dinner, but when I looked up at the clock when I noticed it was getting dark out, it was already near six and much to late to start anything. So I had leftovers (which was home made pizza from the other day - so it wasn't that bad!)

By the time I was done for the night, it was nearly 9pm. It amazed me how quickly the day flew by, but when I look back at what I accomplished, I felt very proud and I was glad I spent the time doing what I did. It certainly wasn't a wasted day!

There are times when I feel uninspired, and I do 'busy work' just to keep the pile moving. But this was not one of those times. I worked on the large patterns that are new to me and it felt great because I was really and truly feeling like I was getting the hang of things. As with any new challenge, the more you stick to it and concentrate on learning, the more comfortable you begin to feel at it. Such was the case with this. I am no longer feeling as much like a fish out of water when working on these giant sized patterns, and I was pretty pleased with the outcome. There were still a few minor errors, but for the most part, everything flowed in a good direction and many of the "stupid" errors were avoided. Yes, there was progress.

I look forward to the busy week ahead. I have some great ideas for new scroll saw patterns, and I also have some ideas for new larger patterns too. And then there are the painting patterns . . .

So many fish in the sea!









(Image courtesy of consciouscat.net)

My biggest problem is which direction to go first. And as a designer, that is a good problem to have. There is an entire world of possibilities and opportunity waiting for me and I only need to remain focused in order to make them into reality.

Let the fun begin!

Have a wonderful week and a Happy Monday!


----------



## AJswoodshop

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for a Busy Week*
> 
> Even though I planned on taking the day off yesterday to do some painting for myself, I never touched a paint brush. I suppose there was just too much else that was going on and I wound up working on that all day.
> 
> I started out the morning with the intent to take it slow and perhaps work on some things that I want to make for myself or give as gifts, but since I was up early, I thought I would spend 'just a little time' on some new things that I was drawing, and it sucked me in.
> 
> Sometimes when I am working on a new design or project, I get so involved that I forget about everything else around me. Yesterday was much like that, as I worked on the computer drawing and writing for much of the day. I had also planned to bake something and cook a nice dinner, but when I looked up at the clock when I noticed it was getting dark out, it was already near six and much to late to start anything. So I had leftovers (which was home made pizza from the other day - so it wasn't that bad!)
> 
> By the time I was done for the night, it was nearly 9pm. It amazed me how quickly the day flew by, but when I look back at what I accomplished, I felt very proud and I was glad I spent the time doing what I did. It certainly wasn't a wasted day!
> 
> There are times when I feel uninspired, and I do 'busy work' just to keep the pile moving. But this was not one of those times. I worked on the large patterns that are new to me and it felt great because I was really and truly feeling like I was getting the hang of things. As with any new challenge, the more you stick to it and concentrate on learning, the more comfortable you begin to feel at it. Such was the case with this. I am no longer feeling as much like a fish out of water when working on these giant sized patterns, and I was pretty pleased with the outcome. There were still a few minor errors, but for the most part, everything flowed in a good direction and many of the "stupid" errors were avoided. Yes, there was progress.
> 
> I look forward to the busy week ahead. I have some great ideas for new scroll saw patterns, and I also have some ideas for new larger patterns too. And then there are the painting patterns . . .
> 
> So many fish in the sea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image courtesy of consciouscat.net)
> 
> My biggest problem is which direction to go first. And as a designer, that is a good problem to have. There is an entire world of possibilities and opportunity waiting for me and I only need to remain focused in order to make them into reality.
> 
> Let the fun begin!
> 
> Have a wonderful week and a Happy Monday!


Ha, I like the picture, it looks like my cat! Only my cat is scared of fish. Hope your patterns turns out good!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for a Busy Week*
> 
> Even though I planned on taking the day off yesterday to do some painting for myself, I never touched a paint brush. I suppose there was just too much else that was going on and I wound up working on that all day.
> 
> I started out the morning with the intent to take it slow and perhaps work on some things that I want to make for myself or give as gifts, but since I was up early, I thought I would spend 'just a little time' on some new things that I was drawing, and it sucked me in.
> 
> Sometimes when I am working on a new design or project, I get so involved that I forget about everything else around me. Yesterday was much like that, as I worked on the computer drawing and writing for much of the day. I had also planned to bake something and cook a nice dinner, but when I looked up at the clock when I noticed it was getting dark out, it was already near six and much to late to start anything. So I had leftovers (which was home made pizza from the other day - so it wasn't that bad!)
> 
> By the time I was done for the night, it was nearly 9pm. It amazed me how quickly the day flew by, but when I look back at what I accomplished, I felt very proud and I was glad I spent the time doing what I did. It certainly wasn't a wasted day!
> 
> There are times when I feel uninspired, and I do 'busy work' just to keep the pile moving. But this was not one of those times. I worked on the large patterns that are new to me and it felt great because I was really and truly feeling like I was getting the hang of things. As with any new challenge, the more you stick to it and concentrate on learning, the more comfortable you begin to feel at it. Such was the case with this. I am no longer feeling as much like a fish out of water when working on these giant sized patterns, and I was pretty pleased with the outcome. There were still a few minor errors, but for the most part, everything flowed in a good direction and many of the "stupid" errors were avoided. Yes, there was progress.
> 
> I look forward to the busy week ahead. I have some great ideas for new scroll saw patterns, and I also have some ideas for new larger patterns too. And then there are the painting patterns . . .
> 
> So many fish in the sea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image courtesy of consciouscat.net)
> 
> My biggest problem is which direction to go first. And as a designer, that is a good problem to have. There is an entire world of possibilities and opportunity waiting for me and I only need to remain focused in order to make them into reality.
> 
> Let the fun begin!
> 
> Have a wonderful week and a Happy Monday!


Good morning Sheila. Taking a day off is doing exactly what the mood inspires you. Sounds like you had a great day off.
I know what you mean about worlds of possibilities - should I carve today, scroll saw, wood burn, do some gardening or draw? That's it - I'm going to get together this afternoon with an other creative friend and we'll visit and do some drawing at the same time. Haven't done that since the last time we had our rainy season!
Have a great day Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for a Busy Week*
> 
> Even though I planned on taking the day off yesterday to do some painting for myself, I never touched a paint brush. I suppose there was just too much else that was going on and I wound up working on that all day.
> 
> I started out the morning with the intent to take it slow and perhaps work on some things that I want to make for myself or give as gifts, but since I was up early, I thought I would spend 'just a little time' on some new things that I was drawing, and it sucked me in.
> 
> Sometimes when I am working on a new design or project, I get so involved that I forget about everything else around me. Yesterday was much like that, as I worked on the computer drawing and writing for much of the day. I had also planned to bake something and cook a nice dinner, but when I looked up at the clock when I noticed it was getting dark out, it was already near six and much to late to start anything. So I had leftovers (which was home made pizza from the other day - so it wasn't that bad!)
> 
> By the time I was done for the night, it was nearly 9pm. It amazed me how quickly the day flew by, but when I look back at what I accomplished, I felt very proud and I was glad I spent the time doing what I did. It certainly wasn't a wasted day!
> 
> There are times when I feel uninspired, and I do 'busy work' just to keep the pile moving. But this was not one of those times. I worked on the large patterns that are new to me and it felt great because I was really and truly feeling like I was getting the hang of things. As with any new challenge, the more you stick to it and concentrate on learning, the more comfortable you begin to feel at it. Such was the case with this. I am no longer feeling as much like a fish out of water when working on these giant sized patterns, and I was pretty pleased with the outcome. There were still a few minor errors, but for the most part, everything flowed in a good direction and many of the "stupid" errors were avoided. Yes, there was progress.
> 
> I look forward to the busy week ahead. I have some great ideas for new scroll saw patterns, and I also have some ideas for new larger patterns too. And then there are the painting patterns . . .
> 
> So many fish in the sea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image courtesy of consciouscat.net)
> 
> My biggest problem is which direction to go first. And as a designer, that is a good problem to have. There is an entire world of possibilities and opportunity waiting for me and I only need to remain focused in order to make them into reality.
> 
> Let the fun begin!
> 
> Have a wonderful week and a Happy Monday!


Thanks Anna and AJ - It is great to be able to change gears a little and focus on the things that are inspiring you It doesn't seem like work when you are doing something you love.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for a Busy Week*
> 
> Even though I planned on taking the day off yesterday to do some painting for myself, I never touched a paint brush. I suppose there was just too much else that was going on and I wound up working on that all day.
> 
> I started out the morning with the intent to take it slow and perhaps work on some things that I want to make for myself or give as gifts, but since I was up early, I thought I would spend 'just a little time' on some new things that I was drawing, and it sucked me in.
> 
> Sometimes when I am working on a new design or project, I get so involved that I forget about everything else around me. Yesterday was much like that, as I worked on the computer drawing and writing for much of the day. I had also planned to bake something and cook a nice dinner, but when I looked up at the clock when I noticed it was getting dark out, it was already near six and much to late to start anything. So I had leftovers (which was home made pizza from the other day - so it wasn't that bad!)
> 
> By the time I was done for the night, it was nearly 9pm. It amazed me how quickly the day flew by, but when I look back at what I accomplished, I felt very proud and I was glad I spent the time doing what I did. It certainly wasn't a wasted day!
> 
> There are times when I feel uninspired, and I do 'busy work' just to keep the pile moving. But this was not one of those times. I worked on the large patterns that are new to me and it felt great because I was really and truly feeling like I was getting the hang of things. As with any new challenge, the more you stick to it and concentrate on learning, the more comfortable you begin to feel at it. Such was the case with this. I am no longer feeling as much like a fish out of water when working on these giant sized patterns, and I was pretty pleased with the outcome. There were still a few minor errors, but for the most part, everything flowed in a good direction and many of the "stupid" errors were avoided. Yes, there was progress.
> 
> I look forward to the busy week ahead. I have some great ideas for new scroll saw patterns, and I also have some ideas for new larger patterns too. And then there are the painting patterns . . .
> 
> So many fish in the sea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image courtesy of consciouscat.net)
> 
> My biggest problem is which direction to go first. And as a designer, that is a good problem to have. There is an entire world of possibilities and opportunity waiting for me and I only need to remain focused in order to make them into reality.
> 
> Let the fun begin!
> 
> Have a wonderful week and a Happy Monday!


as long as it ain´t trash fish you catch .. that is foot for the larger ones 
but use the larger fish as baith for the realy big that can make a turnaround 
as you already have discovered lately

take care 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for a Busy Week*
> 
> Even though I planned on taking the day off yesterday to do some painting for myself, I never touched a paint brush. I suppose there was just too much else that was going on and I wound up working on that all day.
> 
> I started out the morning with the intent to take it slow and perhaps work on some things that I want to make for myself or give as gifts, but since I was up early, I thought I would spend 'just a little time' on some new things that I was drawing, and it sucked me in.
> 
> Sometimes when I am working on a new design or project, I get so involved that I forget about everything else around me. Yesterday was much like that, as I worked on the computer drawing and writing for much of the day. I had also planned to bake something and cook a nice dinner, but when I looked up at the clock when I noticed it was getting dark out, it was already near six and much to late to start anything. So I had leftovers (which was home made pizza from the other day - so it wasn't that bad!)
> 
> By the time I was done for the night, it was nearly 9pm. It amazed me how quickly the day flew by, but when I look back at what I accomplished, I felt very proud and I was glad I spent the time doing what I did. It certainly wasn't a wasted day!
> 
> There are times when I feel uninspired, and I do 'busy work' just to keep the pile moving. But this was not one of those times. I worked on the large patterns that are new to me and it felt great because I was really and truly feeling like I was getting the hang of things. As with any new challenge, the more you stick to it and concentrate on learning, the more comfortable you begin to feel at it. Such was the case with this. I am no longer feeling as much like a fish out of water when working on these giant sized patterns, and I was pretty pleased with the outcome. There were still a few minor errors, but for the most part, everything flowed in a good direction and many of the "stupid" errors were avoided. Yes, there was progress.
> 
> I look forward to the busy week ahead. I have some great ideas for new scroll saw patterns, and I also have some ideas for new larger patterns too. And then there are the painting patterns . . .
> 
> So many fish in the sea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image courtesy of consciouscat.net)
> 
> My biggest problem is which direction to go first. And as a designer, that is a good problem to have. There is an entire world of possibilities and opportunity waiting for me and I only need to remain focused in order to make them into reality.
> 
> Let the fun begin!
> 
> Have a wonderful week and a Happy Monday!


I'll only use the little ones for bait and keep the big ones for myself, Dennis! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Always Learning*

I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.

You gotta love her!

Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.

I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:



















While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."

I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.

I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.

But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.

I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.

Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.

I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.

I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.

And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.

Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.

Thanks Coco!










Have a great day today!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


Sheila never stop learning it is such fun

Clever Coco

Jamie


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


You know, our cat, Abby, was doing the same thing at 5 AM. Only she just wanted to play.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


I wish I would get out of bed at 5, I always wait until the last possible moment to get out of bed. 
I also love learning new things. There is so much to learn, and to share with others. Somedays I wish there were more hours so I could try all of the things that I want to do. Your painting patterns have opened new doors in my hobby, and I have lots of things I would like to try. but the more I paint the less I scroll. Then I find cool things on facebook or pintrest and I want to try those, but still dont have any more time in the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


Anytime I get up after 4 am is fair game for me Katie. I really don't mind the early hours, as I get lots done in my peace and quiet without interruption. But after 9 or 10 pm I am a slug. I've been known to stay up a bit later if working on something or watching a really good movie or playing a good game, but for the most part, I am pretty much done by then.

I am always looking for that elusive 25th hour that we can squeeze out of each day. There is so much yet to do and so many wonderful discoveries to make! Life is really good. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


the hardest part of geting up in the morning 
is to leave the bed you just have used all the night to warm up !!

at least Coco didn´t steal your pillow as our cat does if it wakes us in the mittle of the night
just to tell its going to bed now …..... and not as you thought wanted something to eat 
or wanted to get out ….. no ... its I steal from you now …. can you feel it fool …. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


Good afternoon Sheila! You are so right - you are never too old or too experienced to learn something new. It's what keeps us alive and young at heart! 
I'd love my body chemistry to make me a morning person but I'm a night hawk! My husband is the morning person but we manage our timelines alright! There are the times I need to be a morning person and times he needs to be a night hawk and times we work according to our own time - it all works out in the end!
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> I was awakened quite early today by my beautiful kitty Coco. For some reason, she was calling out to me just before 5am. Of course, as soon as I got up and came out to see what she wanted, she promptly went into her bed and fell asleep. She's still there now, almost two hours later.
> 
> You gotta love her!
> 
> Since I was already up, there was no sense in me trying to go back to sleep. It was a time when it was too close to my normal time of awakening (around six) and I knew that even if I went back to bed, I wouldn't in all probability be able to fall back asleep. So I made my coffee and decided to start my day.
> 
> I was really excited yesterday, as the new painting patterns and painting video that I ordered had arrived. I ran to pick up my mail near dinner time, and had to stop to the store for a couple of necessities (I was out of coffee - egads!) on the way home. When I arrived home, I had a quick dinner and loaded up the video to peek at it and see how it was. It was a video from Holly Hanley (www.hollyhanley.com) who has always been one of my favorite painters and I couldn't wait to see the techniques that she used to make her cute designs. Below are some of the cute patterns that I purchased from Holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was skimming through the video, our friend Lee stopped in for a little bit to talk to Keith. When he noticed I was watching a painting video, he asked "What are you watching that for? You are already a great painter."
> 
> I appreciated the compliment, but as I told him, there is ALWAYS something new to learn from others. I am a firm believer that as long as we are on this planet, no matter how adept we become in one thing or another, there is always something else we can discover and learn.
> 
> I often get emails from people who are new to scroll sawing or painting. They are usually enthusiastic and have many questions about learning their new skills. I love seeing this excitement, and I try my best to answer what they are asking by sharing my favorite ways to do things and the things that I find make it easier to be successful.
> 
> But one thing that I also tell them is to seek out information from as many sources as possible and then you can make your own assessments and develop skills and techniques that will work best for yourself. This rings true in so many things that we encounter in our lives.
> 
> I am currently working on some new designs for my decorative painting patterns. I have an idea in my head as to how I want these characters to be, but I haven't fully developed things yet in my mind. I find that for myself, by exposing myself to many other's techniques and styles of painting, that it will help me find my own niche and develop a style that is unique to me.
> 
> Am I going to 'copy' the style my favorites? Absolutely not. But I will use the building blocks of basic skills to create something that I can call my own. Without those basic skills however, it would be very difficult for me to do so.
> 
> I use painting as an example because that is what I am working on right now. This also applies to drawing, woodworking and scroll sawing too. While we all follow similar rules when making new projects and designs, it is only after we are confident in our ground level skills that we are able to deviate from them and develop styles that are our own. Without this foundation, it would be much more difficult to advance and venture out on our own.
> 
> I don't mind being a perpetual student. As I explore each new chapter of creativity, be it painting, making large yard art, or even computer work, I find it refreshing and exciting to learn new skills and later on apply them to my own ideas and projects. To me, there is no definite line between creating. I love taking skills from several areas and bringing them together to create a symphony of ideas that play out as one.
> 
> And in the process, I will hopefully teach others to join in my song.
> 
> Perhaps Coco knew what she was doing this morning when she awoke me early. Instead of being cross with her, I am glad she did, as it gave me an extra hour to spend observing and learning new skills. It's only just after 7am and I feel that I already had a productive day.
> 
> Thanks Coco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day today!


They sure are smart, Dennis! And it seems that they will do anything in their power to get your attention when they want it! Your kitty sound like she is the one who calls the shots.

Anna - I truly respect that some people are morning people and some are night hawks. Keith is up late every night - until 2 or 3 most nights. I think he enjoys that time to himself, just like I enjoy my quiet morning time first thing. We all do what we need to do at a time when our bodies are most comfortable. I see nothing at all wrong with that and for Keith and I, I actually like it that way!

Thank you both for the comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Drawing and Thinking . . .*

It seems that these past few weeks I have lived a rather ordinary life. (That's not a complaint!) It has just been a bit more of a challenge for me to think of some interesting things to write about. But recently, a friend of mine shared an idea with me that got me thinking. And that has led to making some fun plans.

Going about my day to day work however has not been boring for me at all. In fact, it has been rather exciting and while it may not make for good reading here on the blog, it has been a very positive time for me.

With the autumn season in full swing, I can really see things picking up in the woodworking and painting departments. Things have been pretty busy and more people are emailing me and asking questions about projects they are working on, patterns, etc. Sometimes it seems that half of my day or more are spent on emails.

I don't mind it though, because I love to hear about people's projects and I also learn from the questions that they are asking me. Perhaps I didn't explain something in enough detail in my pattern or something was misunderstood and I needed to make things a bit clearer. As I stated yesterday in my blog, we are always learning and I find that learning by teaching is one of the best ways because in hearing and answering questions, you get a chance to look at things from the point of view of someone who may be looking for guidance and with that understanding you are able to learn which points are important and which are not.

I also love seeing what others do with their projects and how they modify my patterns. Seeing different uses for them is so much fun and sometimes acts as a spring board for new designs for me.

The other day, Jim (from woodworkersworkshop.com) sent me a link that his wife found to making a pumpkin  'Die-o-rama' Well - loving Halloween so much, I HAD to try one of these. Here is a pic from the site that I linked to for those of you who don't like to click on links:










I don't know why, but this got me really excited. I knew I HAD to make one of these! While mine may be a little different, I have since then been 'collecting' some cool things that I can add to my piece and make it work. I think it is a fun and cool way to enjoy the spooky season.

Besides answering emails, I drew most of the day yesterday. After dinner, when I usually tried to settle down, I talked Keith into getting in the car and running to Yarmouth with me to get some supplies I would need to make my 'Die-o-rama'. We went through all the places we thought would have cool trinkets like that and I picked up a couple of treasures. There were some things that I wasn't able to find, and my mind has been busy thinking of how I could improvise and use many of the supplies that I have here on hand to make what I want. I have a couple of ideas though and I can't wait to implement them and show you all.

I decided that this is going to be my project for the weekend. Since I kind of worked through last Sunday, I am really going to work hard from now until then so that I can do this on the upcoming weekend. I also have a real pumpkin to carve and I am very determined to get that done too. The past several years I have bought pumpkins with "good intentions" and never got around to carving them. I do that all the time. One year when I lived in Digby, I wound up keeping the real, un-carved pumpkin in my kitchen until August of the following year. It was a real conversation piece, as all that came to visit me throughout the spring and most of the summer would ask me "is that real?" I got to be rather proud of that pumpkin hanging in there for so long. I was rather hoping that it would last until October and I would have had it a full year.

But alas, it started to get soft spots sometime in August. I knew that it would not be able to hold on until Halloween. Sadly, I had to dispose of it just two months before Halloween. It was like losing an old friend.

So this little project of mine should be quite a bit of fun. I couldn't find a foam pumpkin quite as large as the one pictured, but I got one that will certainly suffice. In any case, it will be a wonderful thing to work on this upcoming Sunday. I find myself daydreaming already about what I am going to do. The ideas keep changing though, and it will even be a surprise to myself to see what will come of it.

I think I will have a day and ask you all to post pictures of your pumpkins here on the blog. I would love to see them and I think it would be a fun way to share ideas. There is still a couple of weeks left before Halloween and sharing what you have done (with or without your children) will be a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about that.

But today, I still need to draw and work on my next patterns. In the mean time, I can daydream about the weekend and have something really cool to look forward to.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Thinking . . .*
> 
> It seems that these past few weeks I have lived a rather ordinary life. (That's not a complaint!) It has just been a bit more of a challenge for me to think of some interesting things to write about. But recently, a friend of mine shared an idea with me that got me thinking. And that has led to making some fun plans.
> 
> Going about my day to day work however has not been boring for me at all. In fact, it has been rather exciting and while it may not make for good reading here on the blog, it has been a very positive time for me.
> 
> With the autumn season in full swing, I can really see things picking up in the woodworking and painting departments. Things have been pretty busy and more people are emailing me and asking questions about projects they are working on, patterns, etc. Sometimes it seems that half of my day or more are spent on emails.
> 
> I don't mind it though, because I love to hear about people's projects and I also learn from the questions that they are asking me. Perhaps I didn't explain something in enough detail in my pattern or something was misunderstood and I needed to make things a bit clearer. As I stated yesterday in my blog, we are always learning and I find that learning by teaching is one of the best ways because in hearing and answering questions, you get a chance to look at things from the point of view of someone who may be looking for guidance and with that understanding you are able to learn which points are important and which are not.
> 
> I also love seeing what others do with their projects and how they modify my patterns. Seeing different uses for them is so much fun and sometimes acts as a spring board for new designs for me.
> 
> The other day, Jim (from woodworkersworkshop.com) sent me a link that his wife found to making a pumpkin  'Die-o-rama' Well - loving Halloween so much, I HAD to try one of these. Here is a pic from the site that I linked to for those of you who don't like to click on links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but this got me really excited. I knew I HAD to make one of these! While mine may be a little different, I have since then been 'collecting' some cool things that I can add to my piece and make it work. I think it is a fun and cool way to enjoy the spooky season.
> 
> Besides answering emails, I drew most of the day yesterday. After dinner, when I usually tried to settle down, I talked Keith into getting in the car and running to Yarmouth with me to get some supplies I would need to make my 'Die-o-rama'. We went through all the places we thought would have cool trinkets like that and I picked up a couple of treasures. There were some things that I wasn't able to find, and my mind has been busy thinking of how I could improvise and use many of the supplies that I have here on hand to make what I want. I have a couple of ideas though and I can't wait to implement them and show you all.
> 
> I decided that this is going to be my project for the weekend. Since I kind of worked through last Sunday, I am really going to work hard from now until then so that I can do this on the upcoming weekend. I also have a real pumpkin to carve and I am very determined to get that done too. The past several years I have bought pumpkins with "good intentions" and never got around to carving them. I do that all the time. One year when I lived in Digby, I wound up keeping the real, un-carved pumpkin in my kitchen until August of the following year. It was a real conversation piece, as all that came to visit me throughout the spring and most of the summer would ask me "is that real?" I got to be rather proud of that pumpkin hanging in there for so long. I was rather hoping that it would last until October and I would have had it a full year.
> 
> But alas, it started to get soft spots sometime in August. I knew that it would not be able to hold on until Halloween. Sadly, I had to dispose of it just two months before Halloween. It was like losing an old friend.
> 
> So this little project of mine should be quite a bit of fun. I couldn't find a foam pumpkin quite as large as the one pictured, but I got one that will certainly suffice. In any case, it will be a wonderful thing to work on this upcoming Sunday. I find myself daydreaming already about what I am going to do. The ideas keep changing though, and it will even be a surprise to myself to see what will come of it.
> 
> I think I will have a day and ask you all to post pictures of your pumpkins here on the blog. I would love to see them and I think it would be a fun way to share ideas. There is still a couple of weeks left before Halloween and sharing what you have done (with or without your children) will be a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about that.
> 
> But today, I still need to draw and work on my next patterns. In the mean time, I can daydream about the weekend and have something really cool to look forward to.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Look forward to seein your 'Die-o-rama' creation


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Thinking . . .*
> 
> It seems that these past few weeks I have lived a rather ordinary life. (That's not a complaint!) It has just been a bit more of a challenge for me to think of some interesting things to write about. But recently, a friend of mine shared an idea with me that got me thinking. And that has led to making some fun plans.
> 
> Going about my day to day work however has not been boring for me at all. In fact, it has been rather exciting and while it may not make for good reading here on the blog, it has been a very positive time for me.
> 
> With the autumn season in full swing, I can really see things picking up in the woodworking and painting departments. Things have been pretty busy and more people are emailing me and asking questions about projects they are working on, patterns, etc. Sometimes it seems that half of my day or more are spent on emails.
> 
> I don't mind it though, because I love to hear about people's projects and I also learn from the questions that they are asking me. Perhaps I didn't explain something in enough detail in my pattern or something was misunderstood and I needed to make things a bit clearer. As I stated yesterday in my blog, we are always learning and I find that learning by teaching is one of the best ways because in hearing and answering questions, you get a chance to look at things from the point of view of someone who may be looking for guidance and with that understanding you are able to learn which points are important and which are not.
> 
> I also love seeing what others do with their projects and how they modify my patterns. Seeing different uses for them is so much fun and sometimes acts as a spring board for new designs for me.
> 
> The other day, Jim (from woodworkersworkshop.com) sent me a link that his wife found to making a pumpkin  'Die-o-rama' Well - loving Halloween so much, I HAD to try one of these. Here is a pic from the site that I linked to for those of you who don't like to click on links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but this got me really excited. I knew I HAD to make one of these! While mine may be a little different, I have since then been 'collecting' some cool things that I can add to my piece and make it work. I think it is a fun and cool way to enjoy the spooky season.
> 
> Besides answering emails, I drew most of the day yesterday. After dinner, when I usually tried to settle down, I talked Keith into getting in the car and running to Yarmouth with me to get some supplies I would need to make my 'Die-o-rama'. We went through all the places we thought would have cool trinkets like that and I picked up a couple of treasures. There were some things that I wasn't able to find, and my mind has been busy thinking of how I could improvise and use many of the supplies that I have here on hand to make what I want. I have a couple of ideas though and I can't wait to implement them and show you all.
> 
> I decided that this is going to be my project for the weekend. Since I kind of worked through last Sunday, I am really going to work hard from now until then so that I can do this on the upcoming weekend. I also have a real pumpkin to carve and I am very determined to get that done too. The past several years I have bought pumpkins with "good intentions" and never got around to carving them. I do that all the time. One year when I lived in Digby, I wound up keeping the real, un-carved pumpkin in my kitchen until August of the following year. It was a real conversation piece, as all that came to visit me throughout the spring and most of the summer would ask me "is that real?" I got to be rather proud of that pumpkin hanging in there for so long. I was rather hoping that it would last until October and I would have had it a full year.
> 
> But alas, it started to get soft spots sometime in August. I knew that it would not be able to hold on until Halloween. Sadly, I had to dispose of it just two months before Halloween. It was like losing an old friend.
> 
> So this little project of mine should be quite a bit of fun. I couldn't find a foam pumpkin quite as large as the one pictured, but I got one that will certainly suffice. In any case, it will be a wonderful thing to work on this upcoming Sunday. I find myself daydreaming already about what I am going to do. The ideas keep changing though, and it will even be a surprise to myself to see what will come of it.
> 
> I think I will have a day and ask you all to post pictures of your pumpkins here on the blog. I would love to see them and I think it would be a fun way to share ideas. There is still a couple of weeks left before Halloween and sharing what you have done (with or without your children) will be a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about that.
> 
> But today, I still need to draw and work on my next patterns. In the mean time, I can daydream about the weekend and have something really cool to look forward to.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


What a fun project to do with kids! Looking forward to seeing your design.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Thinking . . .*
> 
> It seems that these past few weeks I have lived a rather ordinary life. (That's not a complaint!) It has just been a bit more of a challenge for me to think of some interesting things to write about. But recently, a friend of mine shared an idea with me that got me thinking. And that has led to making some fun plans.
> 
> Going about my day to day work however has not been boring for me at all. In fact, it has been rather exciting and while it may not make for good reading here on the blog, it has been a very positive time for me.
> 
> With the autumn season in full swing, I can really see things picking up in the woodworking and painting departments. Things have been pretty busy and more people are emailing me and asking questions about projects they are working on, patterns, etc. Sometimes it seems that half of my day or more are spent on emails.
> 
> I don't mind it though, because I love to hear about people's projects and I also learn from the questions that they are asking me. Perhaps I didn't explain something in enough detail in my pattern or something was misunderstood and I needed to make things a bit clearer. As I stated yesterday in my blog, we are always learning and I find that learning by teaching is one of the best ways because in hearing and answering questions, you get a chance to look at things from the point of view of someone who may be looking for guidance and with that understanding you are able to learn which points are important and which are not.
> 
> I also love seeing what others do with their projects and how they modify my patterns. Seeing different uses for them is so much fun and sometimes acts as a spring board for new designs for me.
> 
> The other day, Jim (from woodworkersworkshop.com) sent me a link that his wife found to making a pumpkin  'Die-o-rama' Well - loving Halloween so much, I HAD to try one of these. Here is a pic from the site that I linked to for those of you who don't like to click on links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but this got me really excited. I knew I HAD to make one of these! While mine may be a little different, I have since then been 'collecting' some cool things that I can add to my piece and make it work. I think it is a fun and cool way to enjoy the spooky season.
> 
> Besides answering emails, I drew most of the day yesterday. After dinner, when I usually tried to settle down, I talked Keith into getting in the car and running to Yarmouth with me to get some supplies I would need to make my 'Die-o-rama'. We went through all the places we thought would have cool trinkets like that and I picked up a couple of treasures. There were some things that I wasn't able to find, and my mind has been busy thinking of how I could improvise and use many of the supplies that I have here on hand to make what I want. I have a couple of ideas though and I can't wait to implement them and show you all.
> 
> I decided that this is going to be my project for the weekend. Since I kind of worked through last Sunday, I am really going to work hard from now until then so that I can do this on the upcoming weekend. I also have a real pumpkin to carve and I am very determined to get that done too. The past several years I have bought pumpkins with "good intentions" and never got around to carving them. I do that all the time. One year when I lived in Digby, I wound up keeping the real, un-carved pumpkin in my kitchen until August of the following year. It was a real conversation piece, as all that came to visit me throughout the spring and most of the summer would ask me "is that real?" I got to be rather proud of that pumpkin hanging in there for so long. I was rather hoping that it would last until October and I would have had it a full year.
> 
> But alas, it started to get soft spots sometime in August. I knew that it would not be able to hold on until Halloween. Sadly, I had to dispose of it just two months before Halloween. It was like losing an old friend.
> 
> So this little project of mine should be quite a bit of fun. I couldn't find a foam pumpkin quite as large as the one pictured, but I got one that will certainly suffice. In any case, it will be a wonderful thing to work on this upcoming Sunday. I find myself daydreaming already about what I am going to do. The ideas keep changing though, and it will even be a surprise to myself to see what will come of it.
> 
> I think I will have a day and ask you all to post pictures of your pumpkins here on the blog. I would love to see them and I think it would be a fun way to share ideas. There is still a couple of weeks left before Halloween and sharing what you have done (with or without your children) will be a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about that.
> 
> But today, I still need to draw and work on my next patterns. In the mean time, I can daydream about the weekend and have something really cool to look forward to.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thanks to both of you! It will be a fin thing to make! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Size Matters*

It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.

This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.

It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.

It's nice to be loved. 

I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.

Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.

One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.

The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.

But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.

Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.

Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.

But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.

Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.

I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.

The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.

Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!









Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215

While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.









(Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)

I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


----------



## MontanaBob

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


You do beautiful work…thanks for sharing….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


Thank you Bob! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


All the cross's are way kool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


Yes, Roger - Keith's work is awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


I´m not into cross´s and whats follow with it (though christian in my hart ) enoff said 

I think Keith did a very good job on theese ( I like the one up in the right corner )
there is a great diversaty in this set

an idea to it wuold be making a set nearly the same just with the same length on the four legs 
I think they wuold look good next to your snowflakes Sheila 

take care 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


Here's something for you then Dennis:










They are Keith's Filagree Butterflies  http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK199

(Aren't I just the promoter today??) He has several filagree type patterns that are equally cool. I am glad you like them.

Your idea is cool, Dennis! I will have to think about how I can make it work.

Thanks for your kind words and idea. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


they are very cool and niice say Silke 
thanks for being promoter … lol
but tell him that he should post more projects on L J 
unless its just me that havn´t seen them 
I still have a few (more than tweenty ) handtools to get before 
I come to scrollsaw on the list …. if I don´t come across one that fell in my turban 
beside scrollsaws are realy expencive here the same goes for different tablesanders I gess I have to 
built my powertools before I can afford them 
glad we have Mattias Vandel he is realy ingenius http://woodgears.ca/

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


Thanks for the link, Dennis! I have some ideas how I can use those gears. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


Beautiful work again and I like the design as usual both crosses and butterfly. The thinner strips curled to form figure makes a lettering, drawing and object vivid as well as the maker's skills extraordinary.

Woodgears with Sheila… what a new adventure again… I look forward for it. My mind is now imagining a moving Santa with the reindeers' head and feet are moving driven by a small motor.

Keep the sun shining. Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Size Matters*
> 
> It is just a perfect morning so far today. There is a chill in the air and at least around my place, the trees are really reaching their peak of color. I want to be sure to take some time and take a walk today in the woods to enjoy how pretty the leaves are. I know that probably within a week or so, the beautiful colors will fade and most of the trees will be bear. I need to enjoy the beauty while it is here.
> 
> This time of year goes by so quickly for me. I don't know if it seems that way because I enjoy it so much or because it is such a busy time of year or because the time the colors peak is so short. Or maybe it is a little of all of the above.
> 
> It is cool in here this morning. I even pulled out my heated throw for the first time so that I can keep warm here in the early hours of the day. As soon as the kitties catch on I will surely have some company on my lap, and they will probably continue to jockey for position here each morning until next spring. It is amazing how much I can accomplish with the cats on my lap. I have even learned to paint with them lounging on me. I suppose that the limit is when I am at the scroll saw, although Pancakes sits just behind me, getting as close as he can be without sitting on the scroll saw table itself.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on a series of yard art patterns. The series has nine different figures in it and I am not only going to sell the pieces individually, but also in a full set. I like to give the customer full control of which pieces they may want and this was the only way I figured that I could do so.
> 
> Naturally, the full set would be much less expensive to buy than the individual pieces, as the cost of producing them is also far less. If someone wanted to buy several, it would serve them far better to get the entire set than the cost of the individual items. Since it cost me less to print and produce the patterns, I like to pass on as much savings as possible.
> 
> One area where these large patterns really differ from what I am used to selling is the size difference. Because of the huge size, the printing and shipping of these patterns is a real consideration when designing. When making typical scroll saw and painting patterns, I usually offered them both in PDF format so that they customer could print them out themselves as well as paper patterns that could be mailed. If the designs were bigger than a standard sheet of paper, I simply had the pattern printed on two sheets with reference marks so that the customer could easily print out the pattern and tape the sheets together to create a full-sized pattern. I was never one for shrinking patterns and instructing the customer to increase the size by "x" percent. That always seemed much more troublesome to me, as the customer would have to still go to a copy center that would offer a larger sheet of paper for the output. By the time they were done there, I am sure the cost would frequently exceed the original price that they paid for the pattern initially, and subsequent copies would also add to the cost.
> 
> The print-and-tape method was far better, I felt.
> 
> But when creating these patterns where the pieces are sometimes 4 ft tall or more, there is no way that I can easily produce the patterns on anything less than a plotter. Since the plotter prints in 36" widths, there is still the occasional time when the cut and paste method needs to be used, but I don't see that as being an issue.
> 
> Since the cost of printing on a plotter is a bit more expensive than on a regular printer, it is even more important for me to learn to lay out the patterns efficiently. Wasting space in laying out the patterns would not only result in a higher cost to print, but also a higher shipping cost. This is where much of the learning process has been for me.
> 
> Shipping is something that is really a factor with patterns such as this. Larger patterns can easily weigh enough to cost a significant amount to ship. Many times, the shipping cost can almost exceed the pattern cost itself. This was something that is really new to us, as we are used to sending most of our patterns through email. While we feel rather guilty with charging so much for shipping, it is what it is and if we don't charge for it and lose money in processing the orders, we certainly won't be in business very long. It is simple mathematics.
> 
> But what I am finding is that most people who purchase this type of pattern are rather used to these things and do consider it in the price. While it may be new to Keith and I, they are no stranger to having to pay for the shipping and expect to do so when making the purchase.
> 
> Still though, it is to everyone's advantage to work hard to make the patterns as compact and lightweight as possible, without compromising on the quality of the instructions. Again - a learning process for us all.
> 
> I am getting the hang of things though, and little by little I am feeling more confident in creating the large patterns. While I started with some of my simpler designs, I am already beginning to think of some more involved pieces that will still be easy to make, yet hopefully something that is a bit better than what has been on the market to date.
> 
> The best thing I can do is to take it slow and absorb all the information I can and learn as I do. I am already seeing things picking up as far as how long it takes me to do things. My confidence is coming along too and I don't feel as 'lost' as I did a month ago. (Much of that is thanks to Jim Barry, who has the patience of a saint with us and our learning the process!) All will work out fine I think.
> 
> Today I will be working on the instruction booklets for this series of patterns. Hopefully I will be able to come close to buttoning it up and finishing. Then I have some ideas for new scroll saw ornament patterns for Christmas that I want to get busy with. Keith has been developing a couple of new sets this past week or so and should be done cutting them today. His recent "Filagree" ornament series has been doing extremely well for us and while this set is a bit different than that, it is something that we think everyone will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's New Filagree Cross Ornaments SLDK215
> 
> While it may seem that we are moving a bit slowly into this new aspect of woodworking, I feel as though we are making great strides. Being able to create larger pieces and present them in patterns that are clear and easy to understand will allow us a whole new world of design possibilities. Not only are we able to make small ornaments and huge yard pieces, but we also can make projects just about any size in between. And that will open doors for our company that we have never explored before. It is very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of http://funnyanimalpicturescat.com)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day!


Wood gears can be fun Bert. My friend Rick designed some wood gear clocks that were awesome.  They are a good skill builders for sure! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exploring New Things*

I am going to keep things short today, not because there is nothing happening, but because I have been busy working on the new patterns and everything is rather going according to plan.

While that is good news for me, it doesn't seem to make very interesting reading.

I have been pretty focused on the new patterns, but in the back of my mind, I am working on a couple of new ornament sets for the upcoming holiday season. I also have a project that is going to be due for the magazine that needs to be something of a spring time theme and I have a few ideas about that.

I am hoping to button up this series of patterns today. While it may seem as if I am moving as slow as molasses on it (well, it does to me anyway!) when I finish the series, I will have ten additional pattern to add to my arsenal. So I need to be patient.

While 'winding down' last night, I decided to crawl the boards on Pinterest. I am finding that is fast becoming one of my favorite places on the web. The more that I explore it, the more I enjoy seeing places and things that others consider significant enough to 'pin.' For those of you who have not visited it or heard about it yet, you can see what it is all about at www.pinterest.com.

What it is, is a place where you can organize favorites things by creating 'boards' (as in bulletin boards). You create an account (very easy to do) and then you can create any number of boards you wish, in any subject that you choose. You can easily put a button in your bookmark bar to "pin" a site, page, picture or whatever to any one of your boards. It is a great way to visually bookmark places and things you like. Unlike traditional bookmarks which are just listed in your bookmark folders, the boards provide a visual reminder of what you bookmarked, so that it is much easier to remember what you saw.

I don't know about you, but I have an extensive list of bookmarks, yet for many of them I don't even remember what I bookmarked the pages for or what was on the site. This system through Pinterest allows you to immediately see what and why you "pinned" a particular recipe, project, inspiration, etc.

What is cool about this is that everything is shared. When you pin on a board, it is 'out there' for all to see. I know that many of you are concerned about 'privacy' and all of that, but this is a public entity for sharing so there is no way to make boards private. While that may bother some of you, I find it to be a wonderful way to share information and see wonderful things and learn about things that I wouldn't have come across myself.

If you see someone you like, you simply 'follow' them and their boards. You can follow just a particular board from another person, or follow all of their boards. You can also 'repin' things that they have on their boards to your own, building your own customized board library. It is quite a bit of fun and quite addicting.

I began following this board from a lady called Aunt Ruth and I spent nearly the entire night going through the wonderful things that she had pinned. She has over 20,000 'pins' on her boards in a wide variety of subjects from causes to crafts to beautiful photography. I really enjoyed reading about the people, places and things that she pinned and I found many inspiring ideas and beautiful photographs. And many times, when clicking on one pin or another, it lead me to a whole new world of ideas. And that was just one person's board.

You can also just go on the main page (the link I provided above) and just go through the categories of what may interest you. There is everything from crafting to travel to recipes and anything you can imagine. While you don't have to have an account to look through things, I can bet that before long you will find some cool things and want to 'pin' them to your own boards and start your own collection. Again - it is a great way to be inspired and is wonderful 'eye candy' and a great way to explore new things.

So that is my post for today. I hope to have some new things to show you soon. They are in the works and I am itching to get back to the scroll saw and get my paint brushes out and make something creative. I am still planning on taking Sunday to do some cool Halloween stuff and I am working hard so I can take that time for my own pleasure 'guilt-free.' But first there is work to be done.

Here's a LOL cat to start your day today . . .










Have a great one!

(Oh . . . and Happy Friday!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Things*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, not because there is nothing happening, but because I have been busy working on the new patterns and everything is rather going according to plan.
> 
> While that is good news for me, it doesn't seem to make very interesting reading.
> 
> I have been pretty focused on the new patterns, but in the back of my mind, I am working on a couple of new ornament sets for the upcoming holiday season. I also have a project that is going to be due for the magazine that needs to be something of a spring time theme and I have a few ideas about that.
> 
> I am hoping to button up this series of patterns today. While it may seem as if I am moving as slow as molasses on it (well, it does to me anyway!) when I finish the series, I will have ten additional pattern to add to my arsenal. So I need to be patient.
> 
> While 'winding down' last night, I decided to crawl the boards on Pinterest. I am finding that is fast becoming one of my favorite places on the web. The more that I explore it, the more I enjoy seeing places and things that others consider significant enough to 'pin.' For those of you who have not visited it or heard about it yet, you can see what it is all about at www.pinterest.com.
> 
> What it is, is a place where you can organize favorites things by creating 'boards' (as in bulletin boards). You create an account (very easy to do) and then you can create any number of boards you wish, in any subject that you choose. You can easily put a button in your bookmark bar to "pin" a site, page, picture or whatever to any one of your boards. It is a great way to visually bookmark places and things you like. Unlike traditional bookmarks which are just listed in your bookmark folders, the boards provide a visual reminder of what you bookmarked, so that it is much easier to remember what you saw.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I have an extensive list of bookmarks, yet for many of them I don't even remember what I bookmarked the pages for or what was on the site. This system through Pinterest allows you to immediately see what and why you "pinned" a particular recipe, project, inspiration, etc.
> 
> What is cool about this is that everything is shared. When you pin on a board, it is 'out there' for all to see. I know that many of you are concerned about 'privacy' and all of that, but this is a public entity for sharing so there is no way to make boards private. While that may bother some of you, I find it to be a wonderful way to share information and see wonderful things and learn about things that I wouldn't have come across myself.
> 
> If you see someone you like, you simply 'follow' them and their boards. You can follow just a particular board from another person, or follow all of their boards. You can also 'repin' things that they have on their boards to your own, building your own customized board library. It is quite a bit of fun and quite addicting.
> 
> I began following this board from a lady called Aunt Ruth and I spent nearly the entire night going through the wonderful things that she had pinned. She has over 20,000 'pins' on her boards in a wide variety of subjects from causes to crafts to beautiful photography. I really enjoyed reading about the people, places and things that she pinned and I found many inspiring ideas and beautiful photographs. And many times, when clicking on one pin or another, it lead me to a whole new world of ideas. And that was just one person's board.
> 
> You can also just go on the main page (the link I provided above) and just go through the categories of what may interest you. There is everything from crafting to travel to recipes and anything you can imagine. While you don't have to have an account to look through things, I can bet that before long you will find some cool things and want to 'pin' them to your own boards and start your own collection. Again - it is a great way to be inspired and is wonderful 'eye candy' and a great way to explore new things.
> 
> So that is my post for today. I hope to have some new things to show you soon. They are in the works and I am itching to get back to the scroll saw and get my paint brushes out and make something creative. I am still planning on taking Sunday to do some cool Halloween stuff and I am working hard so I can take that time for my own pleasure 'guilt-free.' But first there is work to be done.
> 
> Here's a LOL cat to start your day today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> (Oh . . . and Happy Friday!)


Thnx for the link and reminder of Pinterest. My Daughters are all big fans of that page. It's got so much of everything about everything. Can get very creative ideas, etc., along with some awesomely good recipes, and anything else. Have a good weekend


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Things*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, not because there is nothing happening, but because I have been busy working on the new patterns and everything is rather going according to plan.
> 
> While that is good news for me, it doesn't seem to make very interesting reading.
> 
> I have been pretty focused on the new patterns, but in the back of my mind, I am working on a couple of new ornament sets for the upcoming holiday season. I also have a project that is going to be due for the magazine that needs to be something of a spring time theme and I have a few ideas about that.
> 
> I am hoping to button up this series of patterns today. While it may seem as if I am moving as slow as molasses on it (well, it does to me anyway!) when I finish the series, I will have ten additional pattern to add to my arsenal. So I need to be patient.
> 
> While 'winding down' last night, I decided to crawl the boards on Pinterest. I am finding that is fast becoming one of my favorite places on the web. The more that I explore it, the more I enjoy seeing places and things that others consider significant enough to 'pin.' For those of you who have not visited it or heard about it yet, you can see what it is all about at www.pinterest.com.
> 
> What it is, is a place where you can organize favorites things by creating 'boards' (as in bulletin boards). You create an account (very easy to do) and then you can create any number of boards you wish, in any subject that you choose. You can easily put a button in your bookmark bar to "pin" a site, page, picture or whatever to any one of your boards. It is a great way to visually bookmark places and things you like. Unlike traditional bookmarks which are just listed in your bookmark folders, the boards provide a visual reminder of what you bookmarked, so that it is much easier to remember what you saw.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I have an extensive list of bookmarks, yet for many of them I don't even remember what I bookmarked the pages for or what was on the site. This system through Pinterest allows you to immediately see what and why you "pinned" a particular recipe, project, inspiration, etc.
> 
> What is cool about this is that everything is shared. When you pin on a board, it is 'out there' for all to see. I know that many of you are concerned about 'privacy' and all of that, but this is a public entity for sharing so there is no way to make boards private. While that may bother some of you, I find it to be a wonderful way to share information and see wonderful things and learn about things that I wouldn't have come across myself.
> 
> If you see someone you like, you simply 'follow' them and their boards. You can follow just a particular board from another person, or follow all of their boards. You can also 'repin' things that they have on their boards to your own, building your own customized board library. It is quite a bit of fun and quite addicting.
> 
> I began following this board from a lady called Aunt Ruth and I spent nearly the entire night going through the wonderful things that she had pinned. She has over 20,000 'pins' on her boards in a wide variety of subjects from causes to crafts to beautiful photography. I really enjoyed reading about the people, places and things that she pinned and I found many inspiring ideas and beautiful photographs. And many times, when clicking on one pin or another, it lead me to a whole new world of ideas. And that was just one person's board.
> 
> You can also just go on the main page (the link I provided above) and just go through the categories of what may interest you. There is everything from crafting to travel to recipes and anything you can imagine. While you don't have to have an account to look through things, I can bet that before long you will find some cool things and want to 'pin' them to your own boards and start your own collection. Again - it is a great way to be inspired and is wonderful 'eye candy' and a great way to explore new things.
> 
> So that is my post for today. I hope to have some new things to show you soon. They are in the works and I am itching to get back to the scroll saw and get my paint brushes out and make something creative. I am still planning on taking Sunday to do some cool Halloween stuff and I am working hard so I can take that time for my own pleasure 'guilt-free.' But first there is work to be done.
> 
> Here's a LOL cat to start your day today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> (Oh . . . and Happy Friday!)


I held off quite a while before joining Roger. The last thing I needed was to join another thing. But then seeing posts there and finding inspirations through awesome pictures, art, people, biographies and of course - RECIPES - I cracked and made an account a couple of weeks ago. I find myself getting 'lost' there and really learning and enjoying things (AND being able to go back to them easily later on!) I think it is a great asset! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Things*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, not because there is nothing happening, but because I have been busy working on the new patterns and everything is rather going according to plan.
> 
> While that is good news for me, it doesn't seem to make very interesting reading.
> 
> I have been pretty focused on the new patterns, but in the back of my mind, I am working on a couple of new ornament sets for the upcoming holiday season. I also have a project that is going to be due for the magazine that needs to be something of a spring time theme and I have a few ideas about that.
> 
> I am hoping to button up this series of patterns today. While it may seem as if I am moving as slow as molasses on it (well, it does to me anyway!) when I finish the series, I will have ten additional pattern to add to my arsenal. So I need to be patient.
> 
> While 'winding down' last night, I decided to crawl the boards on Pinterest. I am finding that is fast becoming one of my favorite places on the web. The more that I explore it, the more I enjoy seeing places and things that others consider significant enough to 'pin.' For those of you who have not visited it or heard about it yet, you can see what it is all about at www.pinterest.com.
> 
> What it is, is a place where you can organize favorites things by creating 'boards' (as in bulletin boards). You create an account (very easy to do) and then you can create any number of boards you wish, in any subject that you choose. You can easily put a button in your bookmark bar to "pin" a site, page, picture or whatever to any one of your boards. It is a great way to visually bookmark places and things you like. Unlike traditional bookmarks which are just listed in your bookmark folders, the boards provide a visual reminder of what you bookmarked, so that it is much easier to remember what you saw.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I have an extensive list of bookmarks, yet for many of them I don't even remember what I bookmarked the pages for or what was on the site. This system through Pinterest allows you to immediately see what and why you "pinned" a particular recipe, project, inspiration, etc.
> 
> What is cool about this is that everything is shared. When you pin on a board, it is 'out there' for all to see. I know that many of you are concerned about 'privacy' and all of that, but this is a public entity for sharing so there is no way to make boards private. While that may bother some of you, I find it to be a wonderful way to share information and see wonderful things and learn about things that I wouldn't have come across myself.
> 
> If you see someone you like, you simply 'follow' them and their boards. You can follow just a particular board from another person, or follow all of their boards. You can also 'repin' things that they have on their boards to your own, building your own customized board library. It is quite a bit of fun and quite addicting.
> 
> I began following this board from a lady called Aunt Ruth and I spent nearly the entire night going through the wonderful things that she had pinned. She has over 20,000 'pins' on her boards in a wide variety of subjects from causes to crafts to beautiful photography. I really enjoyed reading about the people, places and things that she pinned and I found many inspiring ideas and beautiful photographs. And many times, when clicking on one pin or another, it lead me to a whole new world of ideas. And that was just one person's board.
> 
> You can also just go on the main page (the link I provided above) and just go through the categories of what may interest you. There is everything from crafting to travel to recipes and anything you can imagine. While you don't have to have an account to look through things, I can bet that before long you will find some cool things and want to 'pin' them to your own boards and start your own collection. Again - it is a great way to be inspired and is wonderful 'eye candy' and a great way to explore new things.
> 
> So that is my post for today. I hope to have some new things to show you soon. They are in the works and I am itching to get back to the scroll saw and get my paint brushes out and make something creative. I am still planning on taking Sunday to do some cool Halloween stuff and I am working hard so I can take that time for my own pleasure 'guilt-free.' But first there is work to be done.
> 
> Here's a LOL cat to start your day today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> (Oh . . . and Happy Friday!)


now I don´t wonder anymore why you seems to behind your own schedule 
and your body being so tired from time to time …. 
you are tooooo busy learning new stuff ….. so your brain is still overloaded when you wake up …. LOL










okay you have pinned me down … and I think the only way out of this is to take a look on the site 
even though I don´t have the energy to go on the sites I already have bookmarkt on the PC

tommorow me and Silke is headed north to my mother and monday Silke has an apointment 
with the dentistspecialist , next month the 7th we go north again but this time 
its both the dentist and the surgeon that have to see her about how and when they think
she is going to have that jaw-sergery they have talked so much about 
I hope they postpone it for another 7 month so she will have all the summervacation to recover

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Things*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, not because there is nothing happening, but because I have been busy working on the new patterns and everything is rather going according to plan.
> 
> While that is good news for me, it doesn't seem to make very interesting reading.
> 
> I have been pretty focused on the new patterns, but in the back of my mind, I am working on a couple of new ornament sets for the upcoming holiday season. I also have a project that is going to be due for the magazine that needs to be something of a spring time theme and I have a few ideas about that.
> 
> I am hoping to button up this series of patterns today. While it may seem as if I am moving as slow as molasses on it (well, it does to me anyway!) when I finish the series, I will have ten additional pattern to add to my arsenal. So I need to be patient.
> 
> While 'winding down' last night, I decided to crawl the boards on Pinterest. I am finding that is fast becoming one of my favorite places on the web. The more that I explore it, the more I enjoy seeing places and things that others consider significant enough to 'pin.' For those of you who have not visited it or heard about it yet, you can see what it is all about at www.pinterest.com.
> 
> What it is, is a place where you can organize favorites things by creating 'boards' (as in bulletin boards). You create an account (very easy to do) and then you can create any number of boards you wish, in any subject that you choose. You can easily put a button in your bookmark bar to "pin" a site, page, picture or whatever to any one of your boards. It is a great way to visually bookmark places and things you like. Unlike traditional bookmarks which are just listed in your bookmark folders, the boards provide a visual reminder of what you bookmarked, so that it is much easier to remember what you saw.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I have an extensive list of bookmarks, yet for many of them I don't even remember what I bookmarked the pages for or what was on the site. This system through Pinterest allows you to immediately see what and why you "pinned" a particular recipe, project, inspiration, etc.
> 
> What is cool about this is that everything is shared. When you pin on a board, it is 'out there' for all to see. I know that many of you are concerned about 'privacy' and all of that, but this is a public entity for sharing so there is no way to make boards private. While that may bother some of you, I find it to be a wonderful way to share information and see wonderful things and learn about things that I wouldn't have come across myself.
> 
> If you see someone you like, you simply 'follow' them and their boards. You can follow just a particular board from another person, or follow all of their boards. You can also 'repin' things that they have on their boards to your own, building your own customized board library. It is quite a bit of fun and quite addicting.
> 
> I began following this board from a lady called Aunt Ruth and I spent nearly the entire night going through the wonderful things that she had pinned. She has over 20,000 'pins' on her boards in a wide variety of subjects from causes to crafts to beautiful photography. I really enjoyed reading about the people, places and things that she pinned and I found many inspiring ideas and beautiful photographs. And many times, when clicking on one pin or another, it lead me to a whole new world of ideas. And that was just one person's board.
> 
> You can also just go on the main page (the link I provided above) and just go through the categories of what may interest you. There is everything from crafting to travel to recipes and anything you can imagine. While you don't have to have an account to look through things, I can bet that before long you will find some cool things and want to 'pin' them to your own boards and start your own collection. Again - it is a great way to be inspired and is wonderful 'eye candy' and a great way to explore new things.
> 
> So that is my post for today. I hope to have some new things to show you soon. They are in the works and I am itching to get back to the scroll saw and get my paint brushes out and make something creative. I am still planning on taking Sunday to do some cool Halloween stuff and I am working hard so I can take that time for my own pleasure 'guilt-free.' But first there is work to be done.
> 
> Here's a LOL cat to start your day today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> (Oh . . . and Happy Friday!)


Hi, Dennis: I wish you and Silke both a safe trip. Sorry to hear about the dentist! Jaw surgery is no fun I am sure. I hope too for Silke's sake that they can wait until her vacation is here to do it. It will be much easier on her I would think. Care to you both.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Project and Site Update*

I spent much of the day yesterday writing a pattern packet and doing computer work. It seems that at the rate we have been making new things, it has been prudent for us to update the site every couple of weeks.

From the feedback we receive from our customers, having two newsletters per months isn't excessive in their eyes. I am happy about this, because the last thing that I want is to be pesty and bothersome to our customers and subscribers.

I am not the greatest person when it comes to marketing my things. While I like to talk about it here, I don't typically mention it too much in other places and I am beginning to think that perhaps I should. I have said before that I am really bad about posting new projects here on the Lumberjocks.com site too. I suppose I figure that I talk about them here in the blog and that people would see them there. I feel rather redundant when I post projects in my gallery, but the more I do, the more I like to be able to see all of my work in one place and presented so nicely. So I have made the (sort of) commitment to post a new project at least once a week, as when I look at my gallery I noticed that it is missing some of my nicest designs.

Here is the link to the project:









 
Autumn Leaves Word Art

I am happy with the overall update of the site. We have decided to do more 'cross-linking' on the product pages. While this may seem a small thing, it is really something that took a bit of thought for us to decide whether to do it or not. We don't like too much 'in your face' stuff, and we don't want to overload customers who are there to buy. But we have so many products on our site now (and the number is always growing) and we feel that showing similar products is something that people may actually like. The links are under the product descriptions on the product pages and not in the way in the least. They can easily be ignored but if people are interested, it may do a good service for both them and us. So we figured it was worth a try.

So much to learn and so much to think about!

I have been wearing many hats lately it seems - more so than usual. But it is very satisfying to see things coming together and I think that it is a good way to keep motivated in several different directions of being creative.

I am still looking forward to taking the day tomorrow for myself, and I should have some fun projects to show you on Monday. In order to do that though, I need to put a full day into work today, so I can take that time without remorse or guilt.

It is rainy today, which is a shame. I had planned to take a walk through the woods while the trees are at their peak. I wanted to get some nice photographs of them before the leaves were all to the ground. However, it is a gentle rain, so perhaps the leaves will hold on a bit longer and by Monday or so the rain will pass. I hope that will be the case.

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. I hope your weekend is filled with fun and creativity. Enjoy the beauty!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project and Site Update*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday writing a pattern packet and doing computer work. It seems that at the rate we have been making new things, it has been prudent for us to update the site every couple of weeks.
> 
> From the feedback we receive from our customers, having two newsletters per months isn't excessive in their eyes. I am happy about this, because the last thing that I want is to be pesty and bothersome to our customers and subscribers.
> 
> I am not the greatest person when it comes to marketing my things. While I like to talk about it here, I don't typically mention it too much in other places and I am beginning to think that perhaps I should. I have said before that I am really bad about posting new projects here on the Lumberjocks.com site too. I suppose I figure that I talk about them here in the blog and that people would see them there. I feel rather redundant when I post projects in my gallery, but the more I do, the more I like to be able to see all of my work in one place and presented so nicely. So I have made the (sort of) commitment to post a new project at least once a week, as when I look at my gallery I noticed that it is missing some of my nicest designs.
> 
> Here is the link to the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn Leaves Word Art
> 
> I am happy with the overall update of the site. We have decided to do more 'cross-linking' on the product pages. While this may seem a small thing, it is really something that took a bit of thought for us to decide whether to do it or not. We don't like too much 'in your face' stuff, and we don't want to overload customers who are there to buy. But we have so many products on our site now (and the number is always growing) and we feel that showing similar products is something that people may actually like. The links are under the product descriptions on the product pages and not in the way in the least. They can easily be ignored but if people are interested, it may do a good service for both them and us. So we figured it was worth a try.
> 
> So much to learn and so much to think about!
> 
> I have been wearing many hats lately it seems - more so than usual. But it is very satisfying to see things coming together and I think that it is a good way to keep motivated in several different directions of being creative.
> 
> I am still looking forward to taking the day tomorrow for myself, and I should have some fun projects to show you on Monday. In order to do that though, I need to put a full day into work today, so I can take that time without remorse or guilt.
> 
> It is rainy today, which is a shame. I had planned to take a walk through the woods while the trees are at their peak. I wanted to get some nice photographs of them before the leaves were all to the ground. However, it is a gentle rain, so perhaps the leaves will hold on a bit longer and by Monday or so the rain will pass. I hope that will be the case.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. I hope your weekend is filled with fun and creativity. Enjoy the beauty!


I am reminded of a story where someone bought a bOok or something…it arrived at the door boxed and wrapped. Before the person got to the actual book they had seen the author's logo seven times- each with a little specialness to it (a bow for example)
The person said that unwrapping was as great as the book and they will never forget the logo

If done right, it seems, there may not be "too much"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project and Site Update*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday writing a pattern packet and doing computer work. It seems that at the rate we have been making new things, it has been prudent for us to update the site every couple of weeks.
> 
> From the feedback we receive from our customers, having two newsletters per months isn't excessive in their eyes. I am happy about this, because the last thing that I want is to be pesty and bothersome to our customers and subscribers.
> 
> I am not the greatest person when it comes to marketing my things. While I like to talk about it here, I don't typically mention it too much in other places and I am beginning to think that perhaps I should. I have said before that I am really bad about posting new projects here on the Lumberjocks.com site too. I suppose I figure that I talk about them here in the blog and that people would see them there. I feel rather redundant when I post projects in my gallery, but the more I do, the more I like to be able to see all of my work in one place and presented so nicely. So I have made the (sort of) commitment to post a new project at least once a week, as when I look at my gallery I noticed that it is missing some of my nicest designs.
> 
> Here is the link to the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn Leaves Word Art
> 
> I am happy with the overall update of the site. We have decided to do more 'cross-linking' on the product pages. While this may seem a small thing, it is really something that took a bit of thought for us to decide whether to do it or not. We don't like too much 'in your face' stuff, and we don't want to overload customers who are there to buy. But we have so many products on our site now (and the number is always growing) and we feel that showing similar products is something that people may actually like. The links are under the product descriptions on the product pages and not in the way in the least. They can easily be ignored but if people are interested, it may do a good service for both them and us. So we figured it was worth a try.
> 
> So much to learn and so much to think about!
> 
> I have been wearing many hats lately it seems - more so than usual. But it is very satisfying to see things coming together and I think that it is a good way to keep motivated in several different directions of being creative.
> 
> I am still looking forward to taking the day tomorrow for myself, and I should have some fun projects to show you on Monday. In order to do that though, I need to put a full day into work today, so I can take that time without remorse or guilt.
> 
> It is rainy today, which is a shame. I had planned to take a walk through the woods while the trees are at their peak. I wanted to get some nice photographs of them before the leaves were all to the ground. However, it is a gentle rain, so perhaps the leaves will hold on a bit longer and by Monday or so the rain will pass. I hope that will be the case.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. I hope your weekend is filled with fun and creativity. Enjoy the beauty!


Yes, Debbie. I see what you mean. I look at promotion with careful consideration. I try to put myself in my customer's position. I try not to be too 'in their face', but I also want them to be aware of new things. Our newsletter is like that. The customers opt in and can opt out at any time. We try to look at how much we would like to be notified about our favorite designers and try to follow that. It is sometimes a slippery slope between sharing information and annoying someone. Above all, we try to be respectful. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project and Site Update*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday writing a pattern packet and doing computer work. It seems that at the rate we have been making new things, it has been prudent for us to update the site every couple of weeks.
> 
> From the feedback we receive from our customers, having two newsletters per months isn't excessive in their eyes. I am happy about this, because the last thing that I want is to be pesty and bothersome to our customers and subscribers.
> 
> I am not the greatest person when it comes to marketing my things. While I like to talk about it here, I don't typically mention it too much in other places and I am beginning to think that perhaps I should. I have said before that I am really bad about posting new projects here on the Lumberjocks.com site too. I suppose I figure that I talk about them here in the blog and that people would see them there. I feel rather redundant when I post projects in my gallery, but the more I do, the more I like to be able to see all of my work in one place and presented so nicely. So I have made the (sort of) commitment to post a new project at least once a week, as when I look at my gallery I noticed that it is missing some of my nicest designs.
> 
> Here is the link to the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn Leaves Word Art
> 
> I am happy with the overall update of the site. We have decided to do more 'cross-linking' on the product pages. While this may seem a small thing, it is really something that took a bit of thought for us to decide whether to do it or not. We don't like too much 'in your face' stuff, and we don't want to overload customers who are there to buy. But we have so many products on our site now (and the number is always growing) and we feel that showing similar products is something that people may actually like. The links are under the product descriptions on the product pages and not in the way in the least. They can easily be ignored but if people are interested, it may do a good service for both them and us. So we figured it was worth a try.
> 
> So much to learn and so much to think about!
> 
> I have been wearing many hats lately it seems - more so than usual. But it is very satisfying to see things coming together and I think that it is a good way to keep motivated in several different directions of being creative.
> 
> I am still looking forward to taking the day tomorrow for myself, and I should have some fun projects to show you on Monday. In order to do that though, I need to put a full day into work today, so I can take that time without remorse or guilt.
> 
> It is rainy today, which is a shame. I had planned to take a walk through the woods while the trees are at their peak. I wanted to get some nice photographs of them before the leaves were all to the ground. However, it is a gentle rain, so perhaps the leaves will hold on a bit longer and by Monday or so the rain will pass. I hope that will be the case.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. I hope your weekend is filled with fun and creativity. Enjoy the beauty!


Good morning Sheila. I went into your site last night to look at the items indicated in your newsletter. I liked the fact that you had similar items grouped together. I think a lot of webpages have "other items you might be interested in" grouped together. I find it very helpful. 
Enjoy your fun projects tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing them on Monday. Have a fun day off.

We are getting everything here today (and only in the past hour) - rain, hail and now sunshine and snow in the mountains. Maybe time to turn a little heat on in the workshop!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project and Site Update*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday writing a pattern packet and doing computer work. It seems that at the rate we have been making new things, it has been prudent for us to update the site every couple of weeks.
> 
> From the feedback we receive from our customers, having two newsletters per months isn't excessive in their eyes. I am happy about this, because the last thing that I want is to be pesty and bothersome to our customers and subscribers.
> 
> I am not the greatest person when it comes to marketing my things. While I like to talk about it here, I don't typically mention it too much in other places and I am beginning to think that perhaps I should. I have said before that I am really bad about posting new projects here on the Lumberjocks.com site too. I suppose I figure that I talk about them here in the blog and that people would see them there. I feel rather redundant when I post projects in my gallery, but the more I do, the more I like to be able to see all of my work in one place and presented so nicely. So I have made the (sort of) commitment to post a new project at least once a week, as when I look at my gallery I noticed that it is missing some of my nicest designs.
> 
> Here is the link to the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn Leaves Word Art
> 
> I am happy with the overall update of the site. We have decided to do more 'cross-linking' on the product pages. While this may seem a small thing, it is really something that took a bit of thought for us to decide whether to do it or not. We don't like too much 'in your face' stuff, and we don't want to overload customers who are there to buy. But we have so many products on our site now (and the number is always growing) and we feel that showing similar products is something that people may actually like. The links are under the product descriptions on the product pages and not in the way in the least. They can easily be ignored but if people are interested, it may do a good service for both them and us. So we figured it was worth a try.
> 
> So much to learn and so much to think about!
> 
> I have been wearing many hats lately it seems - more so than usual. But it is very satisfying to see things coming together and I think that it is a good way to keep motivated in several different directions of being creative.
> 
> I am still looking forward to taking the day tomorrow for myself, and I should have some fun projects to show you on Monday. In order to do that though, I need to put a full day into work today, so I can take that time without remorse or guilt.
> 
> It is rainy today, which is a shame. I had planned to take a walk through the woods while the trees are at their peak. I wanted to get some nice photographs of them before the leaves were all to the ground. However, it is a gentle rain, so perhaps the leaves will hold on a bit longer and by Monday or so the rain will pass. I hope that will be the case.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday. I hope your weekend is filled with fun and creativity. Enjoy the beauty!


Thanks so much Anna! We are hoping people will like that feature. Thanks so much for the feedback. We like to know what people really like.

It is raining and windy here too. A bit warm for me but I am sure that won't last. Winter will come soon enough.

Have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fun Project in the Works*

I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like. 

First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)

I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.

As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.

Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.

It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.

Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.

So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.

And now for today's project . . .

I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.

I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!

So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.










I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.

Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.

First I made pumpkins:










I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)

So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:










While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!

So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.

Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.

The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.

I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


Congrats on the "Top 15"

I can't wait to see your finished project now … that cat is SO cute. Pretty Michelangelo-ish to me!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


It is cool, but the head it big! I need to smooth it out better when it is completely dry. The clay was so soft! But hey - always learning! 

(PS - I just saw your message! Thanks for the extra information!)

Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


Congratulations on #1in the Top Three. Your work is always outstanding and I'm pleased for your to see it is being recognized! I'll keep an eye open for your adventures in "Die-O-Rama".


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


Congrats on the top listing!! You deserve it and you should feel proud over it!!!
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


Congratulations Sheila! You deserve #1. I love your work. 
The pumpkins and cat look really good. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


Thank you all! Be sure to come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun Project in the Works*
> 
> I was going to take Sundays off from posting, but there were a couple of things that I wanted to talk about today. I think that I will revise my plan to make posting on a Sunday as optional thing for me to do. After all, I am the one who makes the rules here when it comes to how often I post. I suppose I can change my mind if I like.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who commented an viewed my Autumn Leaves Word Art project here on Lumberjocks. Last evening, it made it to the number one position on the main board. My previous project (the bat and skull 'un-welcome' sign) had made it to the top three in its final hours of eligibility, and that was a first. I never thought that something like that placement would affect me, but seeing that banner that is on the project page felt pretty good. You can imagine how cool it felt yesterday when I saw my Autumn Leaves hit the top spot.! (Can I say "Yee-Ha!" ?)
> 
> I have been hanging around here at Lumberjocks for well over two years now. It is one of my favorite places to be on the web. Whether I am writing and posting myself, or just reading through the forums or scanning the projects, it shows me that there are many, many wonderfully talented people who love to share their friendship, talent and time with others. I am really proud to be part of this community.
> 
> As I look at the 'Daily top 15' list and its ever changing array of projects, I think of how positive a thing it is and how encouraging it is to so many people who appear on the list. If nothing else, it represents a nice pat on your back from your woodworking peers, which to me is one of the most important and satisfying rewards that we can achieve.
> 
> Even though I do woodworking and designing as a living, I think that many of you know that I am not doing it 'for the money.' Yes - the money helps me making a living and that in turn allows me the time to do what I love with a passion, but I think that most of you who know me knows that if I won the lottery or came into money today, I would probably be doing pretty much the same thing I am now.
> 
> It kind of surprised me how wonderful it made me feel yesterday when I checked the board and saw my project had made it to number one. It was a very proud moment for me.
> 
> Am I making too big of a deal of this? Well - maybe. But I do put my heart and soul into my work and seeing that people really dolike what I do makes a huge difference. This is something that I can look back on when I am having one of those days that perhaps isn't going so well and it will remind me the real reason I do this - to make fun and interesting projects that others will enjoy.
> 
> So with all of that said, I just want to thank you for all of your support. Not only on this project, but every day in my life.
> 
> And now for today's project . . .
> 
> I have been looking forward to 'playing around' today and creating something really fun and special. My new business colleague Jim had sent me a link earlier in the week to make a 'Die-O-Rama' out of a pumpkin. When I saw it, I knew I had to do my own version of it and make one for myself.
> 
> I had picked up some supplies throughout the week and planned to take today 'off' to work on it, and that is exactly what I intend to do. I had some photographs to work on for the new patterns yesterday, and my partner Keith (the BEST partner in the whole wide world!) spent the day working on the photos for me with Photoshop while I caught up on some house things and did some other work. I will show them soon, but he did a great job on them and worked out a wonderful system for working with the software to make them nice. It sure helps to have a smart partner to figure things out and teach me new things!
> 
> So anyway, in the evening I needed to get started on some things for the project today so that things would be ready. I wasn't able to find some of the parts that I wanted, so I thought I would make them myself. I have a product called 'Paperclay' that is an air-dry clay made of pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always keep some around 'just in case.' You may have remembered that I used some for the Skating Pond scene to stand the figures up.
> 
> Since I couldn't find small pumpkins or a kitty to go on the rickety fence that I envisioned, I decided I would need to try a hand at making them myself out of the clay.
> 
> First I made pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mixing in the orange paint with the clay before shaping them. This made the clay quite soft though and they were having trouble holding their shape (not to mention the mess it made! My hands were all sticky and orange - hence no step by step pictures!)
> 
> So for the kitty, I just left the clay white. I will paint her today when she is dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am no Michelangelo, I think that what I did will suffice. The clay was quite soft and it was difficult to keep the shape of the pieces. I wish I had some FIMO clay that was a bit stiffer. But at least this would do!
> 
> So today I will continue on in my creation. I have some cool ideas of what I want to add, but I don't know how much room I will have. I just suppose that I will do what I can and it will come together as I go along. I will take some pictures along the way and you can see the process. It will be a fun way to spend the day today.
> 
> Time off is good. While I love what I do, it is nice to be able to do something for no reason at all except because I want to do it. I hope my little scene comes out nice and I know that either way, I will have fun playing around with it and watching it develop.
> 
> The rain has stopped today and it is cool and calm and a bit overcast. I missed the meteor shower last night because of the cloud cover, but that is OK. There are other things to look forward to doing.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday and make the best of your day. And most of all - enjoy life and have some fun!


1st, Congrats to you and your amazing work, 2ndly, Don't ever doubt your creative abilities my friend. You are awesome! I mean that. Can't wait to see the diarama


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*

Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.

I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.

I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.

First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.

DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!










So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)

I drew the line where I wanted to cut:










And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.










Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:










And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:










Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.










After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.










I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.










I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:










I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!










I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.










I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.










That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.

I was finally moving in the right direction! 










My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)










The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.










It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back! 










After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)

I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!










I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing! 










Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.










I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.




























While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly! 










I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.










Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"










My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:










I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.










I then installed the haunted house over the grass:










I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':










I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.










I added the coffin:










And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:










I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)

I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.










I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!



















The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'










I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.










So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.










I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila your pumpkin is great

Glad you had a fun day off.

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks Jaime! It was really fun. Now it is a new challenge to make the kitties leave it alone! 

Sheila


----------



## metos

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


realy nice.
thanks for sharing


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


awesome! i love this, such a fun project.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


This is awesome Sheila! Well worth the time spent. And the photos are great.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


You are VERY creative, Sheila.

Great job.

Lee


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Great Blog and Fun Stuff Sheila…
"Pancakes" look is priceless!! 
Like, what the heck is she doing now?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


thanks for the smile … its pure fun when a project has desided to spank us for 
wanting to change the beauty of the raw material …...... 
not that there is any buty in foam ..
but I like the creativity you have used in this diorama 
thanks for the reminder that brought me back on the memmorylane to when I 
builded dioramas with scalemodels to our militair education of soldiers 
everything can be used and was used to make them believeble and thruth to situations 
sometimes we used 300-500 hours to make them from scratsch including reseach
the tedius work was when we made bricks ,burned them and builded walls for the 
smouldering ruins .. 

the dentist apointment Silke had today went well with a suprice for 
since there was 15 students from all over the world to look at her 
while the proffessor explained them what and why Silke had to go thrugh 
the treadment on the school and later under the knife ….. was she tired of it …. LOL
the proffessor did told me today that the apointment with the segeon two weeks from now 
was only a before thing to deside how it should be done and when ..... the proffessor 
calculated with in the spring … the window for it is queit open it doesn´t have to be on an excact day

the lion is ready for haloween … 








.
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you all very much! 

Dennis - I am happy that things went OK with Silke. I hope all goes well for her with her future visit. I am sure that not knowing when to expect things may be part of the anxiety. Thank you for the big smile today when sharing your photograph! I love it! I can see my 'boys' (Pancakes and Richard) in a smart looking Halloween costume like that. Just think of the looks I would be getting from them then!

I am happy you all like my little creation. It is certainly fun to play and make such a silly project.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila,
This is the top class of diorama specially made for the Haloween. I love the combination of contrasting colors and the harmony of the skeleton motif design. The wonder of proportioning is the gift that you have in painting and design. Keep it going. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks so much, Bert! Halloween is one of my favorite seasons. I love the fall colors and I find it easy to come up with thoughts for lots of projects. I could have made several different versions of this. Maybe next year I will make another one with a slightly different theme. I appreciate your nice comments.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Pumpkin "Die-O-Rama" (LOTS of Pictures!!!)*
> 
> Well, yesterday I decided to take a day to do something that I really, really wanted to do and have FUN! We all need those days every now and then - even when you do something you love for a living. So many people tell me that they would never want to do woodworking or make things for a living because that would take the fun out of it for them.
> 
> I can see their point, but I just think that you need to find other creative ways to have fun with what you are doing. While many of you may think that this wasn't really a day off, it really was for me because I was making this "Die-O-Rama" for no other reason than "because I wanted to." And that made all the difference.
> 
> I have a million pictures to show you (actually 38!) so we will see if blogs have a limit and get right to it.
> 
> First things first. I wanted to drill the hole in the back of the pumpkin for the light while it was still solid. This way it would have less of a chance to crack later on and I would be able to see how deep I would have to work with and what the hollow inside would look like. I picked a forstner bit of the appropriate size and drilled.
> 
> DOH!! Even though I drilled about three inches deep, it was still solid (dense) foam! My heart sank! I felt like Geraldo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I had to think. How the heck would I clean out that pumpkin without destroying it? I had a Dremel, and perhaps I would be able to do it that way. (After all, if Jordan could carve a war shirt from a block of wood, how bad could cleaning out a foam pumpkin be?)
> 
> I drew the line where I wanted to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put a cutting wheel on the Dremel and got busy. I melted two wheels in the process, and needed to go down to a slower speed. You can see the melted wheel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I cut around it, I found it very awkward to remove the piece. It wasn't like a slice of cake, and it was wedged in there very sound. I decided to take a large serrated kitchen knife, as I had success in cutting foam with that before. I scored around the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to really work to get that first piece out without cutting myself. I was finally successful, and began removing chunks at a time from the outer shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the first layer was removed, I was stuck. It wasn't like scooping ice cream and that darn foam was really dense. I took the knife and began scoring the foam, but I could only go about half an inch deep. I then took a large spoon and had to dislodge the pieces one chunk at a time. It made a huge mess and I wound up sitting on the floor because the foam seemed to not travel as far down there. It also had static cling and was sticking to me all over (of course, I had black on!) and I just had to keep taking out little pieces at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly an hour, I hit something metal. (Now what??) It seemed there was a post of some sort that was probably used for casting. This complicated things more, as I needed to go around it and try not to move it so the bottom of the pumpkin would crack. Just at that moment, the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" came on and I began wondering if this project would ever be finished or was destine to fail. I was loaded with little pieces of foam clinging to me like barnacles on a ship and forged ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to scoop around it and pull it out without leaving any damage, except an additional small hole that would be covered anyway. After almost another hour, I reached a point that I thought was "enough" and figured I was done. My arm was killing me from scooping and thankfully, I didn't cut myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a "happy dance", but I had so many foam crumbs on me that it would have made things worse. I was so happy that Keith was out for the afternoon and not there to mock me. However, I looked up at Pancakes literally looking down on me and I figured that he had taken Keith's place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the shop vac, cleaned everything up and I was ready to go. I finally (after almost two hours!) had my blank canvas to create with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of my pumpkin orange. Since it was going to be dark in there anyway, I though that the orange would look the most natural. The surface of the foam was rough as you can imagine and instead of futsing around with a paint brush, I decided to use a sponge to apply some nice bright orange acrylic enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the enamel would stick to the foam better and by applying it with a sponge, it went on really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good trick to remember - if you are painting rough surfaces, the best way to go is by sponging the paint on. It fills all the cracks very easily and with little effort.
> 
> I was finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to have a background. I wanted a simple silhouette of a haunted house that I could paint black so it would look like it was in the distance. I went online and found this picture on the Chinet (the paper plate company) site for free Halloween crafts. (YES - I was too lazy to draw one myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size was perfect as is, and I did bring it into illustrator to add a kind of base to it. I decided to make a circular frame around it so it would look like it was a silhouette against the moon. I then went to the scroll saw and cut it from 1/8" Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit perfectly! I was getting my mojo back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it black, I decided to make it sparkle! (yes - Keith mocks me for making everything sparkle too! But he wasn't here so I could sparkle all I wanted!)
> 
> I decided to pull out the 'big guns' of sparkle from DecoArt - the Craft Twinkles. These aren't the subtle tiny crystals that I typically use, these are nice big chunks of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the house with black sparkles and the moon with orange. I think they looked amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to make the little coffin for my skeleton. I had found a bag of these rubber skeletons at the dollar store. I needed to fit him to a coffin and draw one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top and bottom of 1/8" birch on the scroll saw. And then I just cut strips for the sides. I used the heavy duty hot glue from the glue gun and did the "apply one side and sand" method to construct the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will win no awards for joinery, I think it came out pretty cool. The skeleton fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lid looked a little plain, so I went back to the saw and cut a cross in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Skeleton was ready to "rest in peace!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next mission was to go back to the woods and get some 'trees' and posts for the fence I was going to build. While that may sound simple, it took me a good 20 minutes to find the right fauna to work. But I finally found this branch that could resemble a little tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this fancy memory book paper at the dollar store that resembled 'grass'. I used two layers of it for the floor of the pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then installed the haunted house over the grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some of the spider webby thingy from my regular Halloween tree and yoinked it off of that to give the tree a layer of 'moss':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in near the back side. It was at this point that I was thinking that a fence would be too much. There were still pumpkins and the cat and some skulls I found to add in, and the coffin took up a lot of real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the coffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pumpkins and kitty after I finished painting them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pictures of me painting them because I had a million already. They are really fun though and I think I am ordering up some clay today so I can make some fun things with that. (Sigh! another thing for me to do!)
> 
> I arranged the pumpkins and kitties, and I added in two skulls from a bracelet I found at the dollar store. I could have made them out of clay too I suppose, but there were ten or so on the bracelet for a dollar, so again, laziness won over and I just used them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also found this candy at the dollar store the other night. It was in a coffin and was shaped like bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside was pretty full now, so I figured I was 'done!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it off with this cool creepy spider that I found too. I thought it was the perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go!! All in it's glory! I think the total time, including making the pumpkins and kitties was about seven hours. I had wanted to make a fence for the kitty to sit on, and use the skulls on the top of the fence posts, but there are plenty left for next year's project. I am just glad that I got through this. With the rocky start and non-hollow pumpkin, I did have my doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this being put together! I now have a wonderful piece to treasure and love for years to come! ;D
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


This is so way kool Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exchanges*

Yesterday, while I was drawing some new designs for the magazine, the postwoman came to our door with a package. I can't say that it doesn't excite me whenever I receive something through the mail. Whether I ordered it or not, it is always fun to have a package delivered and see what is inside.

I hadn't ordered anything recently, but when I looked on the return address label and saw an address that I was unfamiliar with, the light bulb clicked on. "This was from my exchange partner!"

I love exchanges. I love getting things that people make themselves. It means so much to me to receive something that someone took the time and effort to create, and I try to participate any chance I get.

For the past couple of years, I decided to joined the ornament exchange from Steve Good's site. Steve's site is geared for scroll sawyers, and in the exchange we send off a few of our favorites and in turn we receive a some very nice hand made ornaments. It is all a lot of fun.

This time however, the exchange was from my favorite online painting place called Tole Town. Much like Lumberjocks.com is geared to woodworking, Tole Town is an online forum that is geared to decorative painting. While I don't spend a lot of time there, I find the classes to be great and the girls to be helpful and fun.

A couple of months ago I saw that they also hold regular 'exchanges' and I thought I would participate. We filled out a 'general information' sheet to give our partners a bit of background on what type of stuff we like, and then when the names are passed out, we receive the same from the coordinator. The exchange was to include one painted item as well as a small surface to paint on and any other fun thing we chose.

I rather like Steampunk type of decorating (that mix of Victorian and technology reminiscent of Jules Verne) and I mentioned that on the form. As a result, I received this cool mixed-media painting from my partner:










I also got a pound of yummy coffee (dark roast - just how I like) and a pen and paper set, and a tin snowflake to paint on this winter. What a fun box of surprises!

I plan to participate in more exchanges in the future. I think exchanges are fun ways for people to share their own creativity and learn about other styles and types of art that they otherwise would not have experienced.

Besides - it is so much fun to receive a package in the mail 'just because.' It really makes the day special and in the process, you make a new friend.

I hope you enjoyed seeing my wonderful gift.

Have a great Tuesday!

Sheila


----------



## Bagtown

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanges*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was drawing some new designs for the magazine, the postwoman came to our door with a package. I can't say that it doesn't excite me whenever I receive something through the mail. Whether I ordered it or not, it is always fun to have a package delivered and see what is inside.
> 
> I hadn't ordered anything recently, but when I looked on the return address label and saw an address that I was unfamiliar with, the light bulb clicked on. "This was from my exchange partner!"
> 
> I love exchanges. I love getting things that people make themselves. It means so much to me to receive something that someone took the time and effort to create, and I try to participate any chance I get.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I decided to joined the ornament exchange from Steve Good's site. Steve's site is geared for scroll sawyers, and in the exchange we send off a few of our favorites and in turn we receive a some very nice hand made ornaments. It is all a lot of fun.
> 
> This time however, the exchange was from my favorite online painting place called Tole Town. Much like Lumberjocks.com is geared to woodworking, Tole Town is an online forum that is geared to decorative painting. While I don't spend a lot of time there, I find the classes to be great and the girls to be helpful and fun.
> 
> A couple of months ago I saw that they also hold regular 'exchanges' and I thought I would participate. We filled out a 'general information' sheet to give our partners a bit of background on what type of stuff we like, and then when the names are passed out, we receive the same from the coordinator. The exchange was to include one painted item as well as a small surface to paint on and any other fun thing we chose.
> 
> I rather like Steampunk type of decorating (that mix of Victorian and technology reminiscent of Jules Verne) and I mentioned that on the form. As a result, I received this cool mixed-media painting from my partner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pound of yummy coffee (dark roast - just how I like) and a pen and paper set, and a tin snowflake to paint on this winter. What a fun box of surprises!
> 
> I plan to participate in more exchanges in the future. I think exchanges are fun ways for people to share their own creativity and learn about other styles and types of art that they otherwise would not have experienced.
> 
> Besides - it is so much fun to receive a package in the mail 'just because.' It really makes the day special and in the process, you make a new friend.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my wonderful gift.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> Sheila


Sounds great.
Somebody should start an exchange on here.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanges*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was drawing some new designs for the magazine, the postwoman came to our door with a package. I can't say that it doesn't excite me whenever I receive something through the mail. Whether I ordered it or not, it is always fun to have a package delivered and see what is inside.
> 
> I hadn't ordered anything recently, but when I looked on the return address label and saw an address that I was unfamiliar with, the light bulb clicked on. "This was from my exchange partner!"
> 
> I love exchanges. I love getting things that people make themselves. It means so much to me to receive something that someone took the time and effort to create, and I try to participate any chance I get.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I decided to joined the ornament exchange from Steve Good's site. Steve's site is geared for scroll sawyers, and in the exchange we send off a few of our favorites and in turn we receive a some very nice hand made ornaments. It is all a lot of fun.
> 
> This time however, the exchange was from my favorite online painting place called Tole Town. Much like Lumberjocks.com is geared to woodworking, Tole Town is an online forum that is geared to decorative painting. While I don't spend a lot of time there, I find the classes to be great and the girls to be helpful and fun.
> 
> A couple of months ago I saw that they also hold regular 'exchanges' and I thought I would participate. We filled out a 'general information' sheet to give our partners a bit of background on what type of stuff we like, and then when the names are passed out, we receive the same from the coordinator. The exchange was to include one painted item as well as a small surface to paint on and any other fun thing we chose.
> 
> I rather like Steampunk type of decorating (that mix of Victorian and technology reminiscent of Jules Verne) and I mentioned that on the form. As a result, I received this cool mixed-media painting from my partner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pound of yummy coffee (dark roast - just how I like) and a pen and paper set, and a tin snowflake to paint on this winter. What a fun box of surprises!
> 
> I plan to participate in more exchanges in the future. I think exchanges are fun ways for people to share their own creativity and learn about other styles and types of art that they otherwise would not have experienced.
> 
> Besides - it is so much fun to receive a package in the mail 'just because.' It really makes the day special and in the process, you make a new friend.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my wonderful gift.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> Sheila


I can definitely relate to this post..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanges*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was drawing some new designs for the magazine, the postwoman came to our door with a package. I can't say that it doesn't excite me whenever I receive something through the mail. Whether I ordered it or not, it is always fun to have a package delivered and see what is inside.
> 
> I hadn't ordered anything recently, but when I looked on the return address label and saw an address that I was unfamiliar with, the light bulb clicked on. "This was from my exchange partner!"
> 
> I love exchanges. I love getting things that people make themselves. It means so much to me to receive something that someone took the time and effort to create, and I try to participate any chance I get.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I decided to joined the ornament exchange from Steve Good's site. Steve's site is geared for scroll sawyers, and in the exchange we send off a few of our favorites and in turn we receive a some very nice hand made ornaments. It is all a lot of fun.
> 
> This time however, the exchange was from my favorite online painting place called Tole Town. Much like Lumberjocks.com is geared to woodworking, Tole Town is an online forum that is geared to decorative painting. While I don't spend a lot of time there, I find the classes to be great and the girls to be helpful and fun.
> 
> A couple of months ago I saw that they also hold regular 'exchanges' and I thought I would participate. We filled out a 'general information' sheet to give our partners a bit of background on what type of stuff we like, and then when the names are passed out, we receive the same from the coordinator. The exchange was to include one painted item as well as a small surface to paint on and any other fun thing we chose.
> 
> I rather like Steampunk type of decorating (that mix of Victorian and technology reminiscent of Jules Verne) and I mentioned that on the form. As a result, I received this cool mixed-media painting from my partner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pound of yummy coffee (dark roast - just how I like) and a pen and paper set, and a tin snowflake to paint on this winter. What a fun box of surprises!
> 
> I plan to participate in more exchanges in the future. I think exchanges are fun ways for people to share their own creativity and learn about other styles and types of art that they otherwise would not have experienced.
> 
> Besides - it is so much fun to receive a package in the mail 'just because.' It really makes the day special and in the process, you make a new friend.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my wonderful gift.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> Sheila


Thanks, guys! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time Warp*

The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.

I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.

I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?

I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.

I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.

As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!

I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.

I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.

But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.

The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?

I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:










It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.

Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


 My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. 
( i guess part of you
is still at the ocean) lol

good to have your posts 
every morning sheila
a nice way to enjoy coffee here too


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Thanks, David. I enjoy sharing my coffee with you also.  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I felt the same way Wood magazine wanted to post my Zee box and then I realised it's publication would be months away. It does give you something to look forward to though with one foot forever in the future.
By the way my 'oh dear' comment about the spider on your Die-o-rama was because I am an arachnophobe, it wasn't a design statement. Its good to have your posts enriching the fabric of daily life, here.

I also sit here typing with a cat on my lap, Bess, purring.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Good morning Sheila,
It does seem like we live in a time warp. In our little craft business, we are doing winter things in summer and summer things in the winter. Kathie likes to play Christmas music and watch Christmas shows while painting winter items and it is strange to hear all of that and still be sweating up a storm!!
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


eye, lassie…...... I'll toast a pint o Guinness to ye


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


I have a love/hate fascination with spiders. I like them for obvious reasons - they rid us of smaller pests. I usually notice when we have 'pet' spiders outside this time of year. A couple of weeks ago, one built her web on the phone line coming in from the street. They are amazing how they construct their webs. I can sit for hours and watch them. I did manage a picture of it one morning when the dew highlighted it.










Such patience and tenacity!

I named them all "Herbie" so the kids wouldn't be afraid of them. Herbie sounded friendly enough. They usually resided with us for a couple of months and were harmless. Only one or maybe two at a time I would think.

Besides - once they get too big, they are too gross to 'squash'. I usually do the "plate-and-glass" method of putting the glass over them, sliding a plate underneath and taking them outside to freedom.

(I know I am a wuss!) 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


It's how proactive we should be. I was reading the new rules for environment, only 0.5% sulfur oxides will be allowed for the emission to prevent ozone depletion. But what surprise me is the effectivity which 2015. Meaning we should do the training as early as this year. Important therefore for those businessmen to pproduce more technology that will cope with this rule… producemore highgrade fuel… use asphalt more as there will be more residue that will come. In our case, the new trend in woodworking is always uknown..
Have a nice day too!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


And Roger . . . "Slainte!"


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> The warm summer days are definitely behind us. I sit her this morning writing with a cat at my side and another on my lap, enjoying the warmth of the blanket I am tucked under. It's cool in here today, but that is just how I like it. Somehow it makes the coffee taste even better.
> 
> I truly enjoy the autumn. I wish it would last forever. But then, as with anything I think that I may begin to take it for granted. We all tend to do that. We become so familiar with things around us that we begin to look right through them and forget the special feelings that they used to bring.
> 
> I used to marvel at the ocean. The thoughts of all the unseen life that lived beneath the crashing waves intrigued me. While I still find it fascinating, after eight years of living seaside, I admit that sometimes I drive along the road with the ocean just a few feet away and hardly give it a thought. I am too consumed with the tasks at hand to allow my mind to drift. And I begin to wonder. Is it becoming too familiar?
> 
> I think it is so important to stop and take note of our surroundings from time to time. As much as I enjoy music, there are times when I prefer silence. The quiet allows me to tune my senses in to my surroundings better without cluttering up my mind. Maybe it's an age thing.
> 
> I am thinking of all these things today because on Monday the realization came to me that my next project was due for the magazine. It seemed that I had just finishing one not too long ago, but it has been a busy month and the time has been passing quickly even by my own standards.
> 
> As I looked through the editorial forecast, I saw that this next issue was to focus on late spring and early summer. It was hard to believe that in the publishing world, we had already had our winter and holiday and winter snow, and were presenting projects for spring and summer. No wonder I feel like life is fast-forwarding!
> 
> I realized just then that I am constantly fighting a time-warp syndrome. Whatever the season may be, part of me is somewhere completely different. I remember that hot day in July that I took off to the beach and drew my little crackled snowmen. It seemed like forever ago, but in actuality, the catalog that I submitted them to didn't even come out yet. There is such a long lag time that it sometimes takes the luster away from doing projects. By the time we are able to share them with others, they have already been collecting dust on the back shelf of our minds for several months, and we have moved on to several other new projects and creations.
> 
> I think that is why I took so much pleasure in creating my hollowed out pumpkin diorama. For once I was able to create and enjoy something in the right season. Not only did I have the joy of making something really fun, but I also had the satisfaction of sharing it immediately with everyone.
> 
> But that is the life of a designer. Part of it is give and take with your time and after going through over 15 years of this cycle, we come to accept it as part of life. But it does make me stop and think sometimes when I take the time out to take a breath, and it does help me to appreciate the moment. For living like this reminds me how fleeting those moments of serenity and beauty are. And when they arrive, we learn to sometimes put everything else on hold so that we can fully enjoy them for what they are - even if it is for only a minute or two.
> 
> The sun is up now and my Google reminder just told me that it is garbage day. That means that I have to get my butt out there and take it to the curb before the truck arrives. My moment of clam has played out and it is time to start my day. I hate to disturb the cats, but life must be lived. (A confession - I didn't make the bed yesterday because every time I went to do so, there was one or two cats very comfortably curled up in the blankets. I didn't have the heart to move them!) Yes, I spoil them. But what does it harm?
> 
> I have a little peek of what I cut yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take Einstein to figure out that it is for something Irish for the March issue. But that is all I will show for now, as I want it to be a surprise for later on closer to its publication date. Something to look forward to for you.
> 
> Living in a time warp is an odd mix of emotions. While it does seem to rush us though life, in other ways, it can comfort us and remind us of what is to come. For me who loves autumn and winter, sitting on the beach and drawing snowmen reminded me of the cool and crisp days to come. Even now, with my favorite seasons ahead of me, I can still look forward to the warmth of spring and all it brings too. Perhaps that is why I am always content, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


are you sure you ain´t have a speciel agreement with Jean-Luc Picard on USS-Enterprice 
about being transported between the different warped time zones

do I being busy this time of year …. hunting spiders and carrying them outside 
not easy to be the man of the house …. LOL
I don´t mind to have them here nor the spiderweb … but I hate the glue on it 
when I walk into the them ….. LOL

have a great day
Dennis

Ps. the lion the other day was from the pin site …. 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Bit Under the Weather*

It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.

I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.

Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.

Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!

I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.

Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.

Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


get better

chicken soup


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!












Thanks David!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


Yep, what Patron said.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


Hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


From a fellow sufferer, hope it is a minor one or just a chill.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


Thanks, guys! Yes, I am hoping my 'positive thinking' powers can take over and I can avoid the worst of it. My head wants to work and my body wants to sleep. Maybe a little of both. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


that nurse is just what I need …. the last four days my head had sit in a 30 degree angle :-(
can´t strech the left side out without a major pain ticking in 
on the possitive list I did manage to get in the shop today after a half year away
from it and started up again on the restoringof one of the framesaws …... 
uuuh that was a fun afternoon with a singing plane in the hand 
I start to believe the old word ….. working is the cure for everything ….. just work it away 
well atleast it have halfed the painkiller doze for me so I pretty sure I can get a sleep tonight 
another possitive thing was to hear from Neil … glad he updated us 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


Hi Sheila, I hope you got lots of rest today and are feeling better. 
I'm just catching up on three days of your blogs. My husband and I and a couple of friends headed for Harrison Hot Springs for a fews days R&R. A great time was had by all and now I'm revitalized and ready to get back into the workshop tomorrow.
Looking forward to seeing your Spring project. The Irish in me is curious! 
The gift exchange on Steve Good's site and the Tole painting site is a great idea! You are introducing me to some wonderful websites! Love to see the work of other creative folks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bit Under the Weather*
> 
> It's already a beautiful day today. The sun has fully risen and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is cool out and calm, and the leaves are turning their final shades of amber before falling. How nice.
> 
> I am running behind a bit today, so I will keep this brief. (I know - I always say that!) I have been fighting a bit of a cold and I am hoping that it won't get hold of me. I haven't been sick in quite a while and I am hoping that I can battle this without it getting too bad.
> 
> Yesterday I did finish my project to send for the magazine. That was a good accomplishment. I want to show it here, but I think I will wait for the magazine to present it first this time. While I know they don't mind me showing previews here, I think they would like to have the first presentation sometimes. And that is fine.
> 
> Today I need to button up the instructions for this project and send it on its way tomorrow. Then I need to head in a couple of directions. So much to do!
> 
> I hope it doesn't seem like I am complaining about having lots to do. I really don't intend it to be that way. I suppose if I had a complaint, it would only be that I wish there were more ways to squeeze more hours out of a day than I do. There are so many wonderful avenues of creativity to explore, there are times when I just don't know what to do first. I think that is a good problem to have. The word 'bored' never enters my mind.
> 
> Feeling this cold coming on is tough on me. I want to ignore it and keep going full steam, but as I do so, I feel it creeping up on me. Yesterday I took a nap for an hour in the afternoon. I was afraid that I wouldn't sleep in the evening, but it seemed that I had no problem at all. I actually awoke a bit later than usual this morning (almost 7) and the sun was already peeking over the horizon.
> 
> Normally I would be a bit angry at myself for sleeping in. But I found that sometimes we just have to take some extra care and be sensible about things if we at all can. So I will slow down the pace for a day or two and drink lots of tea and see if that helps. Maybe another nap, too. Perhaps I can dodge a major hit after all.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It's Thursday already and the weekend is right around the corner. Enjoy the day!


Glad to hear you made it to the shop Dennis. That is how I feel when I finally get to the scroll saw. You would think that I am scrolling all the time, but there is so much computer time that is required of me it seems that I spend most of my days here. It sure makes me appreciate the time at the saw though.

I am still working. Thing about colds is they seem to be more of an annoyance than anything. The meds slow me down a bit and I am more tired, but at least I still progress. Things will be better soon, I am sure.

Hi, Anna - I do like to share the good sites I visit. There are lots of people with diverse interests and it is fun to get together with people from so many different types of crafts. When I think about it, I have so many friends who are involved in many different types of creating. So much of it bleeds onto other areas. It is fun to have a whole world of being creative to explore. I truly love it and love sharing. I am glad you like it too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Experience*

One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.

There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.

Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.

We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.

But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.

This happened with some of our older designs.

When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.

Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.

As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.

I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.

I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.

It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.

So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.










"Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


Well spoken, wise one.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


good morning Sheila, A good write. I wrote a little book of stories a few years ago and wish I could rewrite each one… As for computer software, I am slow in learning so what i have done is keep my OLD working computer with the old programs and work on it when there is a need. I just got rid of my oldest computer last year that had a 750meg hard drive and it was actully a bit sad in that the computer worked great but it could not work with any program that was not at least near 20 years old. (I know…) As in woodworking I was surprised how well I liked my first projects and now I look back at them and why I didn't do them better. (The learning thing.) Have a great day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


Well said Sheila! Enjoy your day and the excitement of the journey forward.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


I still looking more and more to the past …. LOL
but thats for another reason …... I want to learn from the old masters 
while I restore my very old tools ... they don´t need any update just a tune up 
since they was made when handtool making / development of the tool
was on the top of the curve …. only a few toolmakers today can match the old masters

one day though I will look at my next goal in the future and develop skills to get there 

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


Well said and that is a reason a lot of us come to you first - consistency and accuracy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


Thank you all for the comments. I do believe that consistency and accuracy is important. Otherwise I wouldn't have given this a second thought. I think that if there is anything that can greatly improve the patterns, we will tackle that. Otherwise, we will leave things as they are and work on future things. It is easy to get caught up in nit picking and while we want our patterns to be the best they can be, we want to move forward. Taking a little time when we have extra time or when we aren't feeling creative to polish things up a bit wouldn't hurt.

I appreciate all the support, as always.

Dennis - I can't wait to see more of your tool restoration blogs. I think learning from the masters is a wonderful way to learn. You have a great weekend too. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


Hi Sheila;

Anyone that strives for perfection will always be improving, and with that, you can't help but look back at earlier 
attempts with a bit of trepidation. It kind of boils down to if you're not feeling that, your not improving.

That said, I would resist the urge to go back and "fix" earlier results, simply to keep them all uniform. I would fix typos etc. if it were not too time consuming, but overall I would try to leave it alone and move forward. By spending the time to bring everything up to todays standards regarding format, would seem you will be going backwards.

In 5 years, when you've improved your system again, will you go back and fix everything you have now? That could become very time consuming.

Keep in mind this is coming from a guy that just spent the better part of a couple days redesigning the forms we use in one of our businesses, trying to speed up the system. This will definitely make them more efficient to use, but also to make them look more professional, regarding layout and style, which really won't effect their efficiencey.

If these forms were for in house use only I might not have been as critical of them, but as they are forwarded on to other businesses, it's important they look and function professionally. And in my defense, there's a big difference between a couple days, and a year.

As hard as it is to let it go, that's what I would TRY to do, if I were you.

Have fun,

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Experience*
> 
> One of the hardest thing that I find to do is to look back at my older patterns. While part of me is very proud of the advancements I made in creating pattern packets, there is another part of me that looks back to when I was just starting out and wishing that I could do them all over again.
> 
> There have been so many advancements that I have made in the past fifteen plus years. I have different software, learned new skills and have spoken with many customers directly and learned of better ways to explain things so that everyone can fully understand the process needed to build the items that we are designing. It isn't just drawing lines.
> 
> Since Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop became a distributor of our designs and patterns in August, we have been going through quite a few changes internally. In some ways I feel like I haven't really been able to do design work because of all the organizing that has been required to share and distribute the files with Jim. But in the bigger picture, this has really been a great way to force us to clean house here and get all of our files and patterns in tip-top shape. It is really a good thing and it will ultimately make things better for everyone, including our customers.
> 
> We all know how quickly computer software advances. By the time we learn one program, it seems that they are on to a new and 'improved' version and we need to learn several new things all over again. While this is exciting and fun at times it can be somewhat frustrating trying to keep up with things. I found that I look for the features that I am using myself, and as long as those keep working fine, I am good to go - at least for a while.
> 
> But after several years of this, it is inevitable that at some point upgrading is necessary, and with upgrades come compatibility issues. While improvements may be a positive thing, the more changes there are from program to program, the higher chance that your documents won't convert properly.
> 
> This happened with some of our older designs.
> 
> When I started using Adobe software, nearly fifteen years ago, I used a program called 'Pagemaker' which was the program used to integrate the text, line graphics and photographs into one place. Ultimately once our pattern packets were built in this program, we were able to convert them to the PDF files that we use for distribution.
> 
> Several years ago however, Adobe replaced Pagemaker with a program called 'InDesign' which basically did the same thing (plus some other features). While this was a good thing in the long run, for some reason the Pagemaker files don't always behave properly when opened in InDesign. There are many 'glitches' and formatting errors that need to be addressed to make the files look proper. Sometimes it may be a small thing, but other times it would be more annoying (like in one file, it decided to place a space after every 'i' - even in the middle of a word!) You can imagine the time and picking it takes to work on these.
> 
> As we are giving patterns to Jim for distribution, we are for the most part going over them to see if they need to be 'upgraded'. It is a difficult thing to decide where to draw the line, as our first inkling would be to just rewrite everything and start from scratch. But with approximately 500 patterns in our library, it would probably take both of us a year or so to do that. And that just isn't possible. We need to keep moving ahead, as well as fixing some of the things that do need fixing and find a balance between the two.
> 
> I suppose I am rambling on here because I am really torn at what to do. On the one hand, many of these older patterns have served us well and are really good patterns. I also want to make it clear that there is nothing incorrect or wrong with them, they are just formatted a bit differently than what we are making today and perhaps I explained things a bit differently. They certainly have worked well for us in the past. We just feel that we have advanced and gotten better in recent years, and in comparison, we do see a difference.
> 
> I think that there comes a time when I have to stop looking back and move forward with these. While my early designs may not be presented in the format that I do now, they have served me well and have been a good stepping stone to where we are now in our designing. While any obvious errors or typos will be fixed and updated, I think that we need to stop the urge to dissect them and rebuild them. We need to move ahead to new things and trust that what brought us to where we are today is good and look to new things.
> 
> It is so hard to look at something we did years ago and feel the same way about it. While we know that we did our best back then, and were very proud of it, it is only natural that over the years we have advanced and gotten better in our craft. By comparison the early patterns may not be as good as today's work, but I think that is part of the learning process and in itself shows just how much we advanced in what we do. And that is a good thing I think.
> 
> So I have come to the resolution that I will move on from here and stop looking over my shoulder. I'll still be proud of those earlier designs, but I will know that there are even better things to come. And everyone will benefit from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now." - Denis Waitley


Hi, Lee:
It seems that even though our businesses are so different, we frequently run across similar issues. I can totally understand what you are dealing with in regards to your forms. Computer programs advance, we learn, and we achieve some "ah ha!" moments where we can improve things and not only do we want to implement them from now on, but we look to update previous things that we have done.

While ideally that would be wonderful, I am seeing that it isn't always practical to do so. Two words that Keith uses frequently - consistency and accuracy - have driven us to do this.

I really do agree with what most have suggested here - accuracy is the first consideration. As long as the patterns are accurate and work out well, it is probably best to move forward and not spend the time reworking older patterns that have had their run. It is so easy for one to get caught up on a loop of improvement and not have the time to move forward.

Thank you so much for all of your thoughts and advice. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Choosing the Next Direction*

It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.

However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.

The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.

Time certainly passes quickly these days.

With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.

I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.

But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.

I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?

It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.

So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.

Have a wonderful weekend.

If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau










The woods near our house.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


Nice to have the choice. I'd just do 'something', no matter what. If you find, half way through, that you would have been better doing something else at least you are no longer stuck. Otherwise you are 50% done on what you would be best doing. I think that's what Americans call a win/win situation. Anyway enjoy the season.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


Thanks, Martyn. These 'indecisive' moments are difficult. I find that when I am not focused, I sometimes wander around trying to figure out what to begin and before I know it, another day has passed. Choices are good but having too many directions and choices can be a stopper for me. I think you are right in just choosing one thing and going from there. Hopefully, the other things will fall into place.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


Looks like a gr8 path to stroll, and get un-stressed.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


I'm with Roger. A stroll along that path looks like a great place to start. Everyone is different but that's the way I clear my head and get focused again.
Hope your area doesn't get hit too badly with Sandy!
Take care and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


Thanks, Anna. Usually by the time we get the storms up here, they have lost much of their punch. While we are aware of it coming, it usually isn't so bad by the time it gets here. It is beautiful today though and hopefully we will have time for a stroll. I hope you have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


as long as you have the idea´s written down and made raw schetches 
you will still have them next year 

so it ain´t so mudled as you tink …. make a desission when to draw the line for this year 
and move forward including the isue with the old patterns draw a line on the website 
and make people read on the site that from here the instruction is made different 
from how you do it today 

REMMEMBER TO WATCH OUT FOR SANDY AFTER THE WEEKEND
it can run all the way up to you

talk about mudled wood …. I am restoring a frame saw now 
and it have to have a new beam ….. thought it wuold take only around 2 hours in the afternoon to 
ripsaw it from a piece of rawsawn 2×6 and plane it and then mortisse two holes tomorrow ….. yaaa right

since the grain direction change 5 - 7 times on each side it have taken me the best 
of 7½ hours sofare .. I don´t have another piece , have to work with what I got 
atleast I have a jackplane with a steaper angle on the iron so I can use it as a little rough
smoother too …. 
after 20 hours with sharpen and hone the jack …. ist pure fun to hear it sing … squeeiize .. squeeiize .. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


Hi Sheila,

Sounds like things are under control, as much as they can be, anyway.

GREAT QUOTE.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing the Next Direction*
> 
> It seemed to me like I spent the past week rather stuck in the mud. Between fighting this silly cold (which can't decide if it is going to be a full cold or not!) and working on some of the older patterns, I didn't seem to make much forward progress.
> 
> However, one big accomplishment that I did make was that I designed my next project for the magazine, start to finish. As always, it felt good to see the box go out the door and know that I was caught up in that direction.
> 
> The design was for the March issue, which seems like a million years away right now. Half the leaves are still on the trees and although they have passed their peak, there is still the remnant of pink and golden brown colors that signify the season. There was little breeze yesterday, yet while I was doing the dishes I was looking out my kitchen window and noticed the leaves of the large birch tree were falling . . . falling . . . almost like a light snowstorm. It was peaceful to watch this gentle change of season, but it made me realize that soon we would be on to the next, and with it would come the ice and snow of winter.
> 
> Time certainly passes quickly these days.
> 
> With the clean slate in front of me and that important obligation met, I am left to my own choices as to which direction I will now head. I am torn between wanting to create new scroll saw patterns for my own customers, as well as continue to work on the larger patterns for the new venture. It has been nearly a week since I worked on the larger things, and I feel in a small way that I lost some of the momentum that I was gaining, but I think that I had strong enough of a foothold on things to pick up where I was at without too much difficulty.
> 
> I have a long list of new patterns I want to create for the holiday season, but I fear that time is already running out. It is times such as this that I wonder if I should abandon thoughts of the holidays altogether and just move ahead to the time frame of spring, where I can get ahead of the game a bit.
> 
> But I don't think I will go that direction just yet, as there is still time for some new things to come to be and I have the ideas in my mind ready to execute. Spring will come soon enough. But by then I will be looking again toward winter.
> 
> I still sound a bit muddled, don't I?
> 
> It is at times like this that I take a breath and try not to look too far in the distance. The distant future holds far too many variables and trying to think of 'what may be' tends to overwhelm me when I am in this state of mind. While thinking ahead is something that needs consideration, there are times when taking things one day at a time is preferred. Small doses if you will. Things will come as they may.
> 
> So that's the plan for today. We'll see what we can come up with and which direction my thoughts will take me. With so many good directions to follow, I am sure that it will be something interesting.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours. - Henry David Thoreau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods near our house.


Hi, Dennis and Lee:

Dennis - yes, there is always "next year." At this rate I had better not ever quit or die because there is so much left here to do! I understand fully on your frame issue. Remember just last week when I was aiming to make short work of cleaning out that styrofoam pumpkin? Sometimes there are many unforeseen obstacles that we encounter. 20 hours is a lot! I suppose its the journey as well as the destination that we need to learn to enjoy. 

Lee - We are doing our best and regrouping. Reorganization - no matter how major or minor - takes some adjustment time. I am not sure if it is my cold or the readjustment, but I just don't feel like myself right now. But I know if I am patient that things will settle down and get back to normal. Too much to accomplish to have it any other way. 

I like the quote too. It is a good testament to patience.

I wish you a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Readying for the Storm*

Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.

I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.

While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.

With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.

Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.

Happy Monday! 










Photo by Derrin Stone


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Sheila we dont have TV either so I hope

all is well your side of the pond.

Stock up on Hot Chocolate and biscuits.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Will do Jamie! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Wish you both all the best.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Stay safe and the cat picture is great!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Take care Sheila! Our thoughts are with everyone in Sandy's path.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Take care! Hope Sandy will slow down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


I was wondering how you guys would be as it blows out. All the best!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Readying for the Storm*
> 
> Even though we don't have TV, it is hard to get away from the talk of the impending storm that is heading up the east coast today. While we are not in its direct path, being on the west side of Nova Scotia leaves us in an area of concern and we are preparing for its arrival.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has emailed me and sent messages, checking in to see how we are doing. While I don't anticipate any big trouble, living in a rural area we may experience a gap in communication for a bit as the remnants of Sandy pass through.
> 
> While I don't believe we are in any immediate danger, it is always good to be prepared and we have done what we we see as necessary to be ready. We are located a couple of kilometers from the coast, and are up high enough from the riverbed that flooding is of little concern. But we will be cautious.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short here. I spent yesterday working on some new patterns and I should hopefully have some good things to show you this week.
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone. For those of you in the storms path - stay safe and check in when you have a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Derrin Stone


Thanks to everyone. We did fine. It is a bit of wind and rain here, but nothing severe. The storm moved inland and our area is pretty far on the outskirts and there has been no severe weather here that I know of. My heart goes out to those who are in the path of the storm, and I hope that all are safe.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Weathering the Storm*

We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.

I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.

I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.

A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.

It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.

I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.

Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.

I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.

I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.

But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.

But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.

These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.

So what's the topic of this post?

I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.

Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.

I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.

I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


I have been waiting for your post …. glad to hear that you are ok.
I, too, find it "difficult to feel a great deal of joy" and am frustrated and disappointed by the cavalier postings by some people. Those who got off easy - lucky you-but there are those who are in the midst of chaos.

As for your work…You have entered into a new realm, with new business practices and new opportunities, and it doesn't fit like a pair of old gloves yet. It will take some time to stretch the "new gloves", to get them worn in a bit, and to get them to fit like they are just another layer of skin.

Sounds like you are on your way


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


Glad to hear you avoided the storm. Sorry for those that didn't. It appears as the world warms up these storms will tend, on average, to get worse. I understand this from a Horizon (science) documentary on TV, here in the UK. I lean on Science, not belief, it doesn't seem to crumble as easily being based on proof. (Anyone who has a problem with that can PM me personally and not bother Sheila)

I think you may be on to something there with 'Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. '
I often find the harder I try the more elusive things become. Basically when in this state I potter. I do something like clean the shop or sand some boards until I catch the inspiration I'm looking for, out of the corner of my eye. Sneaky but it works sometimes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy.  Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


You were also on my mind, Debbie! I am very glad you are safe. So many people that I know will be affected by this storm and have their lives turned upside down. There was no "good" place for it to go, it seems. By sparing one sector it just meant bringing disaster to another. So very sad.

And yes - I had my limit of people's mouths (fingers typing) with their unfeeling remarks. My advice to others is to just turn off the computer and walk away, but it was too late after I saw some of the posts. People who revel in others' misfortunes and are in my eyes, truly sick. One in particular got to me, as I mentioned and while I don't 'unfriend' people often, there was no better time to start as far as I am concerned.

Thank you so much for the kind words. You always seem to be here when I am lost a bit and have a light to show me the way. You are a very thoughtful and caring person Debbie, and one of the great friends I feel I have here.

(((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


Thanks Martyn: (I am in the process of writing you a PM) I also see a change in the world. People want to stick their heads in the sand and not look at what is happening. I wonder how many disasters it will take?

As far as the work goes - you know I look up to you as an artist and designer. I have seen you go through this too and while it is not fun at all, it does make me feel better knowing that 'even the best' experience times such as these. It is good to have a friend across an entire ocean that I admire so much. Thank you also for your words of encouragement.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


goodmoooorning Sheila … early on today 
it most have been sandy that twisted around in your mind 
you and Martyn are right about the wether is going crazyer every year 
there is only one thing that can stop it …. but I daubt the human race 
will do that before there is no resuorces left on the earth

here we have a sunny light clouded day I hope it stay clear the next 3-4 hours 
so I can get that longhaired lawn cut down the last too weeks it had been tooo wet 
to do it … if not I have to see if I can borrow a farmers goat for a few days … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


Hi, Dennis:
Yes, I was up "extra early" today. Many things playing on my mind I suppose.

You know, when I was in Wisconsin, there was a place that had a grass roof and they had about six goats on top of it, eating away. I could see dear Silke being the goat keeper and helping you get the lawn in shape! It would save you a bit of work and think of all the milk and cheese you would have! 

You have a lovely day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


thanks for the hug - right back at you
I was going to remind of that time that you took to spend time at the beach, connecting with Nature… you came back re-focused, and empowered. 
Of course, this isn't a good time to go commune with Nature .. but the Wisdom of it is still there


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


didn´t get the lawn done today …. a little cloud delivered its water just as I 
started the lawnmover :-(
well they say its going to be a dry night so maybee tomorrow 
instead me and Silke had the useual fight over her homework …. LOL
its always the math she back of from even though both I and the teacher 
knows she know how to do it …. she still saying all the time I can´t figure it out 
and math sucks ..... before she even had looked at the text ….. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr … lol
this time though I did make her get ahead of the class and learned her the propper way
of writting it down on paper so we all can see what there was done and why 
next month if we want to 
instead of just writting the finished result 
gess what …... magic happen …. she saw some of the light 
why it is so importen to do it as is if it was the taxpapers you had to fill out 
so after a well done job from both of us we called it a day with some 
fruit syrup with water and a delicat cookie with marzipan and nuogat inside ….yuumiiii 
after that we made dinner together … so all in all a great afternoon for us 

I let the farmer have the work with geting the milk from the goats …. 
its too much of a hazard to get my head down where the horns are …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


SANDY is over and it is just the beginning of recovery. Lucky, my stepson is safe and back to work. HEis living in New Jersey.

Also glad you are safe.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


Hi Sheila, I'm glad to hear that you are safe in your area. I agree with you that some people can be so insensitive of the fate of others. I think the media has a part to play in this with their sensationalism of the situation. I have a strong faith in people and I'm sure there are lots of stories of folks pulling together and helping one another out . Regretfully these are the stories that never get out.

I'm looking forward to seeing all the new patterns and wonderful projects you are coming out with. You are one of the most talented and creative people I know. I have no doubt that you will do really well in the new direction you are going in the business.

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


Hi, Dennis - I hope you get the mowing done today. As far as milking the goat - if you are where the horns are, you are on the wrong end! (even a city girl like me knows that!)  Take care!

Thanks Anna. I did have a good day yesterday of drawing. The evening was dicey though, as the power flickered and we lost it intermittently so we took the side of caution and shut everything down (and pulled the plugs!) I should be finishing up the drawings today and ready to cut. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Weathering the Storm*
> 
> We made it through the day and night with little incident. It appears that the storm took a turn inland earlier than anticipated and we are out of harms' way. Besides some rain and a couple of gusts of wind, we did fine.
> 
> I am grateful for that, but in reading of all the devastation that came in the path of hurricane Sandy, it is difficult to feel a great deal of joy. Seeing what people are going through is terribly painful, and I feel very deeply for those who have had loss.
> 
> I stayed away from the social networking page for the most part. While I did check in from time to time to see how particular friends were doing that were in the path of the storm, I wanted to avoid the sensationalism that occurs during events such as this.
> 
> A few of my 'friends' were remarking with glee how they were happy that Wall street was under water. One person in particular irked me because his usual posts were quotes from the bible, and now he was gleefully reporting damage in New York as if people there deserved it. Needless to say, he is gone from my list.
> 
> It is times like these when I believe that people show their true character. It is easy to put up a facade when things are going well, but when it is sink or swim and in times of need that people show their true colors.
> 
> I find most people that I know are truly caring individuals. I try not to let the few that are selfish or harsh ruin my view of mankind in general. Through my own work and blog here, I have met many decent and kind individuals from all over the world. While I may never meet them eye to eye, I find them to be a pleasure to know and enjoy the friendships we have forged online.
> 
> Through my travels over the years I have met many people in person that I first met through work and online and the overwhelming majority of them are true and honest and I am proud to call them friends. I see that camaraderie in both the woodworking venue as well as the painting venue and I think it is a wonderful thing to enjoy. I know that my own life would be a bit emptier without it.
> 
> I did spend the day drawing yesterday (and backing up and saving quite a bit.) I am working on a new series of ornaments and some other projects for the upcoming holiday season. I made good headway, and while I re-drew the first ornament three times, I think that I may have finally settled on a style that I want the series to have. I had more than one idea, and I was uncertain which direction to head with them. I may even cut both of them to see what I like best after they are cut. While it slows down the process quite a bit, I want to move ahead with a full heart and clear goals as to how I want them to be. And that takes time.
> 
> I find that I am still feeling a bit unsure of myself these days. That is part of the reason that I feel so stuck. These past couple months have weighed heavily on me and have temporarily crippled my ability to progress. It is as if I had a tray of blocks stacked neatly and orderly, only to have dropped them and watch them scatter to the floor. I am picking up the pieces as quickly as I can, and re-stacking them, but perhaps not with the certainty that I had the first time. I am a bit more cautious.
> 
> But it is coming. And little by little I am feeling more like myself. Perhaps I am temperamental, but for all the wonderful ideas for projects and patterns that I have in my head, making them become a reality has been difficult. Some days the harder I push, the more difficult the task is. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But there is hope. I saw a glimmer of it yesterday when I started to feel that rhythm coming back as I was drawing. Even as I scratched one drawing after the other, I felt it getting closer to what I wanted to see. It was as if the fog was slowly lifting and I would again be headed on a clear path. Almost.
> 
> These are the times I need the most faith. I spoke with a dear friend of mine yesterday (one of those long-distance friends that I referred to previously, and have known for nearly fifteen years) who was going through the same thing. It was good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way, as I have much respect for him and his work and I admire him a great deal. Somehow talking with him and knowing he understood validated my own feelings, and in that I found comfort. I know of other friends too who are in all corners of the globe and go through times like this. You wouldn't think so looking at their work and what they accomplish. But they do. And I hope I have been there for them as a friend too.
> 
> So what's the topic of this post?
> 
> I am still trying to figure that out too. I suppose that my first thoughts are with those friends of mine who are affected by the storm. I hope that they are all safe.
> 
> Secondly, I guess that in some ways I am weathering my own storm here internally, and looking for it to pass. It has been raging for the past two months, and things in my business have changed quite a bit. But I believe that I have given it enough time and it is time to pick up the pieces and move on. One day at a time.
> 
> I wish all my friends in the eastern United States and Canada a safe day. I hope you all are OK.
> 
> I don't really know. Just venting I suppose and trying to sort things out.


there you see I´m allways the last one people tell the importen things ….
thanks god I made it today then …. 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some New Designs Drawn*

I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.

I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.

I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.

What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.

In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.

While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.

Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.

Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.

And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.

What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.

For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.

But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.

I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.

I made a decision the other day to move ahead.

While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.

I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'

Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.

I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:










I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.

I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.

It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


Sheila uplifting as usual.

Love the pebble in the pond 

Sometimes if the rock thrown is to big

I grab my board and surf it  I'm just an old hippy.

Your new design is intriguing, my mind is trying to

fit it into a design. I know I'll be wrong but it sure

gets the creative juices flowing. I'm back in the shop

making two new Shrines. Stitches come out on Monday

Thank you Sheila.

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


These have been thoughtful days for me Jaime. Re-evaluating a lot. Just thinking.

Thinking is good sometimes. It brings you to calm.

I am happy that your stitches are coming out so soon. I hope you haven't been hurting too much. Thank goodness you still have all of your fingers.

Take care, and thank you for the nice thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


A time where there are lot of option and challenges, that is the same time where our mind becomes very creative. 
Lots of ideas are built (realized) when you start considering the option …. prioritize, one by one, garbage in garbage out, or nevermind. As long as you minimized the burden, the due date, and the lapses, I believe it will be over. I am doing fine now with my tab touch screen keyboard. That is a good sign. 
Have a fruitful day.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


THese are great looking designs. Can't wait to see them. I know my customers will want them as well. Thanks for sharing this little peek.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


glad to see some new designs coming, each day is a new beginning for each of us, a chance to move on and go forward, have a great day


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


Good morning Sheila. You are a very wise woman! 
My imagination is very active in trying to figure out what your design could be. Looking forward to seeing the full thing. 
Have a fun day.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


Looks like wing of butterfly …. just my early morning guess
Have a nice day,


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


hey don´t let the pink clouds getting dark yet …. I´m still try to hang on 
the last one you sendt over when you anounced the big patterns 
even though I fight to get into the shop each day the last couple of days down there 
has been a little stepdance in a bucket not coming further with the beam 
do to realise my pigsticker chisel that wuold have fit wasn´t goood at all 
and the other chisel I have need a major overhall with lapping the back and sharpening 
witch was impossiple since my sharpening stone is deform more or less 
so a hunt for a tiny piece of laminattable I cuold mount some sandpaper of different grits 
to trune the stones on ….. the first stone is done 
beside two chisel and a planeblade is lapped on the back sofare up to fourhundred grit 
tomorow I´ll stepp more on the same place 
I gess it will be weekend before I get to make the two square holes I started to 
meassure up saturday .. 
never thought it cuold take that long to make a sqaure stick with two holes …... LOL
I sure don´t hope the ripples get further out before I am finished with it

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs Drawn*
> 
> I had a really good day drawing yesterday and was able to stay focused. That may not sound like a big deal, but with the way things have been going lately for me, it was.
> 
> I am not one to typically be so easily distracted as I have been, but recently it seems that things have just been happening that have pulled me off of my game.
> 
> I find that as humans, it is easy to fall into a 'habit'. Be it good or bad, we seem to find comfort in the predictability of the patterns we follow as we live our lives. When these patterns are disrupted, we tend to grasp at something, anything regain the continuity and familiarity of our lives, so we can once again fall into a rhythm that is comfortable to us.
> 
> What comes to mind is when a stone is cast into a still pool of water. Immediately after it penetrates the surface, the most disruption occurs. Depending on the size of the stone, it can create anything from gentle ripples to large waves. While the ripples may pass somewhat unnoticed, the waves are felt more acutely and take much longer to settle. It is at this time when we find ourselves grasping to regain our serenity and peace that accompanies familiarity.
> 
> In an effort to once again achieve this calm, we change our behavior. This is, I believe, when new habits are formed.
> 
> While one would think that this would be a constructive change, unfortunately it isn't always the case. Depending on the situation and circumstances, as well as the duration of the discomfort, the reaction to these types of things can differ greatly.
> 
> Some people withdraw, and find comfort in tuning out the world. After all, it may appear easier to control things around us if we minimize our interactions with others.
> 
> Others face problems head on, and not only tackle the issues at hand, but take additional measures to overcome things and perhaps prepare for future encounters. I think this is probably the most productive way to deal with things of this nature.
> 
> And still others remain in a loop. Not really changing their behavior either by choice or by situation. While they hope for better outcome in the future, it is unfortunately not usually the case. For when the same problems arise in the future, the result is typically unchanged, and the cycle repeats over and over.
> 
> What makes it hard is that everything isn't always as black and white as I presented it here. Usually there is somewhat of a mix in between any of the three scenarios mentioned - or all three of them. That is what complicated things so much it seems and makes things so unclear. But that is part of life.
> 
> For myself, after a rock was thrown in my pool not too long ago, it took me stopping and thinking and making the decision to make a choice. I found myself pulling away from things, and curling up in my shell. This was not an obvious thing. In fact, it was quite subtle. But little by little, I was seeing myself withdrawing and disconnecting just a bit, and losing motivation.
> 
> But I was not comfortable with that, as it isn't what I am. While I tried to pull away, I still received messages from caring friends, pictures from customers, and all kinds of positive support from people in all aspects of my life. It felt good, and the positive messages that they sent fed my soul and repaired my faith in people. And it motivated me to move in a good direction again.
> 
> I receive many messages from others who say that as I write here every morning, they appreciate my positive attitude and I motivate them. While I knew that it was possible, I never really thought about the impact that could really have on someone - especially through means such as this. But over the past few weeks, I realized the great impact it does have, and I am somewhat in awe of it.
> 
> I made a decision the other day to move ahead.
> 
> While that statement may seem to state the obvious (after all, what choice do I have?) what it doesn't indicate is the attitude in which I choose to have and the motivation which will drive me. While that isn't always apparent from the outside looking in, it is an essential ingredient in being successful and accomplishing.
> 
> I am no longer going to dwell on what has happened. What is past, is past. There are many wonderful and positive avenues that I have yet to travel, and I am finding myself more and more excited by the thought of new adventure. I am once again becoming anxious to show my latest creations and share them. And I see things once again feeling 'normal.'
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day drawing. As each design came to life, I felt the familiar feelings of accomplishment return, and it motivated me to continue. It seems like a long time since I drew like this, and by my own standards, it was.
> 
> I will give you my typical 'peek' at what I am up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish drawing and begin cutting today. I have about 75% of what I am doing for this project finished, and I am on a pretty good roll.
> 
> I don't mean to get heavy sounding with all these things, but it has affected me a great deal. These past couple of months have been hard on me and I found myself slipping into a pattern that I didn't enjoy or feel good about. I don't want that behavior to become a habit. I suppose even pink clouds get dark at times.
> 
> It's all a process, and there is no quick fix for things. Accepting that is an important part of the recovery and moving on. Thank you all for your patience.


I am really pleased that these designs are turning out well. It feels good to be turning out patterns again, and hopefully this will start me on a good roll.

Dennis - have faith. All the seemingly small things are the ones that seem to take the most time. Preparing your tools and reconditioning and sharpening them will pay off greatly in the future. I am happy you are making progress.

Thank you all for your encouraging comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*

I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.

But then . . .

I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.

This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.

So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.

I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.

What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.

Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3










For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.

Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.

If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.

I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.

(I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)

I wish you all a wonderful November!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


http://www.uline.ca/BL_3117/Double-Sided-Masking-Tape


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


Hi Sheila,
The more people use it, the more price it will raise. The one I use is only the cheapest because i use it to stick temporary wood pattern. I think the more expensive one are those permanent mounting double sided tape which requires strength. I can see some hook hangers that has only mounting tape and can hold as brackets. For woodworkers, we have to consider how it will be used.

BTW, an early good tidings for this Christmas. The yuletide orders are there to attend. Good Luck. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


I saw this post some time ago and really thought that it does not fit me. I just use regular blue tape and spray adhesive. It would seem to me to be a much more cumbersome way of attaching the pattern - however I have been rightly accused of being "old fashioned"


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


I think Debbie has posted a great link with what the tape should cost, still a tad expensive if you ask me though.

Have you shown the person how most scrollers adhere patterns - with spray adhesive (or spray adhesive over packing tape as I choose to do it)??? He must have a very specific need I suppose if he chooses to spend that much money and time at it.

Good luck with the latest order!

PS: I just remembered I have a blog on how I affix patterns to wood - feel free to refer him to here.

-bob


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


$7.95 for two 36 yard rolls

It is great stuff I use it for holding router jigs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTERTAPE-76196-2x36yd-Double-Sided-Indoor-Carpet-Tape-/190676466629?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6533fbc5

jamie


----------



## PSUmike

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


Debbie,

I was about to post almost the same link when I saw your's from 10 min ago. 
http://www.uline.com/Grp_239/3M-Double-Sided-Tapes

I've been using something from Home Depot called Rhino Carpet Tape, which I'm not very thrilled with. I generally use it for patern routing, and it seems to slide around a little too much unless I stick the workpieces in the bench vise first and really crank down on them. Then, it's almost impossible to peel them apart after I'm done. There's also a lot of gummy residue left over that I basically have to keep pressing my fingers hard against while I slide them across the workpiece to get it all off. I'd love to find a cheaper and easier to use product, so advice is appreciated.


----------



## PSUmike

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203296560&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=203296560&ci_kw=%7bkeyword%7d&kwd=%7bkeyword%7d&cm_mmc=shopping%2d%5f%2dgoogleads%2d%5f%2dpla%2d%5f%2d203296560&ci_gpa=pla


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


well i have looked around and can see some tapes that will do the same thing for a normal price, its really hard for me to see why tape would cost so much, i dont care how many people use it, its tape, and glue…....but there is tape available as miss debbie has shown for a very reasonable price, but i can see there is also some folks out there who are very proud of there tape, i wish them well…i like the spray adhesive myself, after im done i use some mineral spirits ro release it and it cleans up the glue at the same time, but there are many ways to do this….and one just needs to find the one they like and if they want to spend there life savings on tape…well then…go for it…lol….....this was interesting…i never would have thought the price of this tape would be so high..maybe chewing gum should be used…lol


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


Avery® Removable Glue Stic 151 $1.85
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Products/Crafts-&-Scrapbooking/Adhesives/Removable-Glue-Stic_00151.htm

3M 238 Removable Double Sided Tape $5.61
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Removable-Double-Sided-Tape/dp/B001390CK0

This is what I have used. I print my project on the label paper, place on clean wood, cut and remove.

Post-it Super Sticky Removable Full Sheet Labels, 8.5×11 Inches, White, 25 per Pack (2500-L) $18.00

Avery® White Full-Sheet Labels for Inkjet Printers with TrueBlock™ Technology, 8-1/2 inches x 11 inches, Pack of 25 (8165) $11.00


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


in one of the recent scrolling magazines there was a tip about using a double sided dropcloth masking tape, later I saw on facebook an update saying that the company that made the tape recently quit distributing to the US.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
Painter's Mate Green® Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape, is the product that was featured in the article

I found another forum posting about it here 
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/publisher-feedback/46600.htm
that article lists two places that you can buy it online
https://store.acehardwaretitusville.com/inet/storefront/store.php?mode=showproductdetail&product=2595
http://www.integritysupply.com/Shurtape-DF-191---Painter's-Mate---Green.aspx
hope this helps.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


My guess is that it is actually 3 cases, not 3 rolls. There are very similar tapes at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


This is one of the things I love about LJ. A question is asked and there is lots of very helpful feedback. I have certainly learnt something today - I didn't know there was such a thing as double sided masking tape! I've used double sided tape which I buy in the dollar store for my scrapbooking projects. It would probably work on wood as well.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


I use a lot of double sided tape but I figured none of the info I could give would help as its UK based, not US/Canada based. Sorry.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


One of the thing about priceing is that one has to take into account the width and length of the roll. The simple Scotch tape is rather inexpensive until you compare the length of the roll to the more expensive tapes. Yes there are many tapes that one has to wonder who would buy them at that price but then again I worked for a company that bought rolls of tape at near or more than a $100 a roll and they bought cases. Some priceing depends on whether a "pedagree" comes with the tape, yes I am serious. Is the tape a mass production tape the sells to everyone or only a few and with this there's that price thing again. Remember why a lot of woodworking tools cost so much? Its because there are so few woodworkers that would buy that product so the price is higher because so few are made and costs do have to be recovered. Tapes are the same way in a lot of cases. Low demand = high price, high demand and the price can be lowered. Seems backwards but what company would set up an entire production line with all the equipment and materials to only sell a few articules unless the articules had a high price.
I think I started blabbing way too much there… I will keep looking for tape…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Order and Question Regarding Double Sided Masking Tape*
> 
> I'll first start off with saying that I had a great drawing day yesterday. I finished drawing up the project I showed you yesterday, and even went over everything and 'fine tuned' the lines. I am very anxious to begin the cutting process and see how they look when they come to life.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I received a wholesale order for Christmas ornament kits. Wanting to stay on top of things there, I need to change gears and spend the day cutting that order.
> 
> This is a good thing though, and while it will delay my new project a little, we should be able to button this order up in a day. I plan to be cutting them all by Friday.
> 
> So for today, I am going to ask my readers for some input back on an issue that I have encountered recently. A couple of days ago, I had a customer call me looking for double sided masking tape. He had told me that he had read about using it for applying scroll saw patterns and was having trouble locating some.
> 
> I thought the task of locating the stuff would be simple enough, and did a quick Google search to see what I could find. After all, we weren't reinventing the wheel here. Certainly there must be somewhere that offered it.
> 
> What I found really shocked me. I found the tape, but when I saw the price of it, it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> Here is the link to the tape on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/3M-410M-Double-Sided-Masking/dp/B000ZJOJKI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351769760&sr=8-2&keywords=double+sided+painters+tape+3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click, the price for the tape on amazon is $107.45 for a three pack of 2" tape that is 36 yards long each. They say that is a savings of 56% from the suggested retail price of $243.74 for these three rolls.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is so expensive??? Is it lined with gold (or oil?) For goodness sake - it s MASKING TAPE which last time I looked consisted of paper and glue.
> 
> If anyone knows where to find this stuff at a reasonable price, please share your information. I can see how this would be a great way to stick on patterns for scroll sawing, but not if the tape costs more than the wood we are cutting. There has to be a reason and I would think that there would be an alternative product to the 3M brand that costs so much.
> 
> I appreciate your help, as will many other scroll sawyers.
> 
> (I want to let you all know that I will be cutting most of the day, and not able to answer until later tonight. But I will compile any information posted at the various places I post the blog and give a summary about it tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful November!


Thank you all so much for posting your input and choices. While I do know that there are other ways that are easier (and perhaps preferred) to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing, I was looking at seeing if there was a cheaper way to use this particular method. Please see the next blog and I will talk more about the information that I have gathered.

I really appreciate your thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Work*

Yesterday was what even I would call a 'productive' day.

Between Keith and myself, we cut nearly 1000 ornaments (960+ extras to be exact) drilled them, and printed patterns and packaged them into 80 pattern kits that are sitting here ready to go out the door. We feel pretty good about it.

The more important thing though was that it was actually FUN to do. I realize that we all have different ideas of what "fun" is, but it was really quite enjoyable work and looking at the finished outcome, we feel quite accomplished and happy with how we are able to get these orders done.

We have everything down to a science, it seems. Even the preparation of clearing the miscellaneous "stuff" off the counters and putting everything in its place was a positive. When we finished the cutting part, sometime mid-afternoon, and did our after-cutting clean up, the place looked neat and orderly and nicer than ever. It was just an added bonus.

I spent the next couple hours packaging the pieces and patterns (that were printing out all day) into kits, and by early evening, the box was packed and is waiting to be picked up and on its way, a mere 30 hours from when the order was placed for the 80 kits. Not too shabby.

I tell you all this because it feels really good to have this part of things figured out. As those of you who read often have seen, it takes some time and much trial and error to develop a 'system' that works well. Yesterday was an example for us of just how smoothly things can work with a little planning. We had the supplies ready. The $80 printer with its ink system worked flawlessly (yes - it is still the older one and we have two newer models in reserve for when this one finally gives up!) We had the wood sanded and stacked in layers and ready to cut. We had extra bags for packaging in supply, and everything was set and ready to go. It made the job easy, relaxing and yes - FUN!

My only 'regret' if any was that I wasn't able to cut my new ornaments out. But that will come.

Unfortunately, it won't happen today either. We need to take a ride up to Bear River and pick up Keith's pens from the shop there that was selling them. They close for the winter and he needs to bring what didn't sell back here. The sales were modest, although he did sell more than last year, and he is probably going to continue to sell there next season. We will have to see where we are at.

We also need to spend some time in Bernie's shop and plane and dress some wood, so we are going to spend the rest of the afternoon there today. It is good to get everything in order at once as the weather will soon change making it harder to travel. With November approaching, it is getting close to that time to park the Mustang for the winter. It is just as well, as I am also ready to settle in for the cold season.

I pretty much stayed off of the computer yesterday, except for filling orders and questions that needed immediate responses. Needless to say, I won't be on it today either, as I won't be here. There is a bit of a back log in my email box that will have to wait until the weekend, so if you emailed me I ask you to please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can.

I also wanted to say that I really appreciate the responses on the tape that I received yesterday. There was a lot of great information from all the places that I post the blog and I need to take a bit of time and sort through things. I am going to summarize all the information I got and (hopefully) that will be the topic of tomorrow's post. All the information provided was most helpful and I am sure that many others will appreciate it very much. Networking like this is a real asset to everyone.

So with that said, I will head out today. Another week will be under out belts and we are already into the month of November. Once again time is just going by too quickly. But we need make the best of each day and enjoy it to the fullest.










Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. ~Carl Sandburg

I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Work*
> 
> Yesterday was what even I would call a 'productive' day.
> 
> Between Keith and myself, we cut nearly 1000 ornaments (960+ extras to be exact) drilled them, and printed patterns and packaged them into 80 pattern kits that are sitting here ready to go out the door. We feel pretty good about it.
> 
> The more important thing though was that it was actually FUN to do. I realize that we all have different ideas of what "fun" is, but it was really quite enjoyable work and looking at the finished outcome, we feel quite accomplished and happy with how we are able to get these orders done.
> 
> We have everything down to a science, it seems. Even the preparation of clearing the miscellaneous "stuff" off the counters and putting everything in its place was a positive. When we finished the cutting part, sometime mid-afternoon, and did our after-cutting clean up, the place looked neat and orderly and nicer than ever. It was just an added bonus.
> 
> I spent the next couple hours packaging the pieces and patterns (that were printing out all day) into kits, and by early evening, the box was packed and is waiting to be picked up and on its way, a mere 30 hours from when the order was placed for the 80 kits. Not too shabby.
> 
> I tell you all this because it feels really good to have this part of things figured out. As those of you who read often have seen, it takes some time and much trial and error to develop a 'system' that works well. Yesterday was an example for us of just how smoothly things can work with a little planning. We had the supplies ready. The $80 printer with its ink system worked flawlessly (yes - it is still the older one and we have two newer models in reserve for when this one finally gives up!) We had the wood sanded and stacked in layers and ready to cut. We had extra bags for packaging in supply, and everything was set and ready to go. It made the job easy, relaxing and yes - FUN!
> 
> My only 'regret' if any was that I wasn't able to cut my new ornaments out. But that will come.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't happen today either. We need to take a ride up to Bear River and pick up Keith's pens from the shop there that was selling them. They close for the winter and he needs to bring what didn't sell back here. The sales were modest, although he did sell more than last year, and he is probably going to continue to sell there next season. We will have to see where we are at.
> 
> We also need to spend some time in Bernie's shop and plane and dress some wood, so we are going to spend the rest of the afternoon there today. It is good to get everything in order at once as the weather will soon change making it harder to travel. With November approaching, it is getting close to that time to park the Mustang for the winter. It is just as well, as I am also ready to settle in for the cold season.
> 
> I pretty much stayed off of the computer yesterday, except for filling orders and questions that needed immediate responses. Needless to say, I won't be on it today either, as I won't be here. There is a bit of a back log in my email box that will have to wait until the weekend, so if you emailed me I ask you to please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I really appreciate the responses on the tape that I received yesterday. There was a lot of great information from all the places that I post the blog and I need to take a bit of time and sort through things. I am going to summarize all the information I got and (hopefully) that will be the topic of tomorrow's post. All the information provided was most helpful and I am sure that many others will appreciate it very much. Networking like this is a real asset to everyone.
> 
> So with that said, I will head out today. Another week will be under out belts and we are already into the month of November. Once again time is just going by too quickly. But we need make the best of each day and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. ~Carl Sandburg
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Holy moly! You've got some serious production line like producing goin on there you two.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Work*
> 
> Yesterday was what even I would call a 'productive' day.
> 
> Between Keith and myself, we cut nearly 1000 ornaments (960+ extras to be exact) drilled them, and printed patterns and packaged them into 80 pattern kits that are sitting here ready to go out the door. We feel pretty good about it.
> 
> The more important thing though was that it was actually FUN to do. I realize that we all have different ideas of what "fun" is, but it was really quite enjoyable work and looking at the finished outcome, we feel quite accomplished and happy with how we are able to get these orders done.
> 
> We have everything down to a science, it seems. Even the preparation of clearing the miscellaneous "stuff" off the counters and putting everything in its place was a positive. When we finished the cutting part, sometime mid-afternoon, and did our after-cutting clean up, the place looked neat and orderly and nicer than ever. It was just an added bonus.
> 
> I spent the next couple hours packaging the pieces and patterns (that were printing out all day) into kits, and by early evening, the box was packed and is waiting to be picked up and on its way, a mere 30 hours from when the order was placed for the 80 kits. Not too shabby.
> 
> I tell you all this because it feels really good to have this part of things figured out. As those of you who read often have seen, it takes some time and much trial and error to develop a 'system' that works well. Yesterday was an example for us of just how smoothly things can work with a little planning. We had the supplies ready. The $80 printer with its ink system worked flawlessly (yes - it is still the older one and we have two newer models in reserve for when this one finally gives up!) We had the wood sanded and stacked in layers and ready to cut. We had extra bags for packaging in supply, and everything was set and ready to go. It made the job easy, relaxing and yes - FUN!
> 
> My only 'regret' if any was that I wasn't able to cut my new ornaments out. But that will come.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't happen today either. We need to take a ride up to Bear River and pick up Keith's pens from the shop there that was selling them. They close for the winter and he needs to bring what didn't sell back here. The sales were modest, although he did sell more than last year, and he is probably going to continue to sell there next season. We will have to see where we are at.
> 
> We also need to spend some time in Bernie's shop and plane and dress some wood, so we are going to spend the rest of the afternoon there today. It is good to get everything in order at once as the weather will soon change making it harder to travel. With November approaching, it is getting close to that time to park the Mustang for the winter. It is just as well, as I am also ready to settle in for the cold season.
> 
> I pretty much stayed off of the computer yesterday, except for filling orders and questions that needed immediate responses. Needless to say, I won't be on it today either, as I won't be here. There is a bit of a back log in my email box that will have to wait until the weekend, so if you emailed me I ask you to please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I really appreciate the responses on the tape that I received yesterday. There was a lot of great information from all the places that I post the blog and I need to take a bit of time and sort through things. I am going to summarize all the information I got and (hopefully) that will be the topic of tomorrow's post. All the information provided was most helpful and I am sure that many others will appreciate it very much. Networking like this is a real asset to everyone.
> 
> So with that said, I will head out today. Another week will be under out belts and we are already into the month of November. Once again time is just going by too quickly. But we need make the best of each day and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. ~Carl Sandburg
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Now thats teamwork!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Work*
> 
> Yesterday was what even I would call a 'productive' day.
> 
> Between Keith and myself, we cut nearly 1000 ornaments (960+ extras to be exact) drilled them, and printed patterns and packaged them into 80 pattern kits that are sitting here ready to go out the door. We feel pretty good about it.
> 
> The more important thing though was that it was actually FUN to do. I realize that we all have different ideas of what "fun" is, but it was really quite enjoyable work and looking at the finished outcome, we feel quite accomplished and happy with how we are able to get these orders done.
> 
> We have everything down to a science, it seems. Even the preparation of clearing the miscellaneous "stuff" off the counters and putting everything in its place was a positive. When we finished the cutting part, sometime mid-afternoon, and did our after-cutting clean up, the place looked neat and orderly and nicer than ever. It was just an added bonus.
> 
> I spent the next couple hours packaging the pieces and patterns (that were printing out all day) into kits, and by early evening, the box was packed and is waiting to be picked up and on its way, a mere 30 hours from when the order was placed for the 80 kits. Not too shabby.
> 
> I tell you all this because it feels really good to have this part of things figured out. As those of you who read often have seen, it takes some time and much trial and error to develop a 'system' that works well. Yesterday was an example for us of just how smoothly things can work with a little planning. We had the supplies ready. The $80 printer with its ink system worked flawlessly (yes - it is still the older one and we have two newer models in reserve for when this one finally gives up!) We had the wood sanded and stacked in layers and ready to cut. We had extra bags for packaging in supply, and everything was set and ready to go. It made the job easy, relaxing and yes - FUN!
> 
> My only 'regret' if any was that I wasn't able to cut my new ornaments out. But that will come.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't happen today either. We need to take a ride up to Bear River and pick up Keith's pens from the shop there that was selling them. They close for the winter and he needs to bring what didn't sell back here. The sales were modest, although he did sell more than last year, and he is probably going to continue to sell there next season. We will have to see where we are at.
> 
> We also need to spend some time in Bernie's shop and plane and dress some wood, so we are going to spend the rest of the afternoon there today. It is good to get everything in order at once as the weather will soon change making it harder to travel. With November approaching, it is getting close to that time to park the Mustang for the winter. It is just as well, as I am also ready to settle in for the cold season.
> 
> I pretty much stayed off of the computer yesterday, except for filling orders and questions that needed immediate responses. Needless to say, I won't be on it today either, as I won't be here. There is a bit of a back log in my email box that will have to wait until the weekend, so if you emailed me I ask you to please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I really appreciate the responses on the tape that I received yesterday. There was a lot of great information from all the places that I post the blog and I need to take a bit of time and sort through things. I am going to summarize all the information I got and (hopefully) that will be the topic of tomorrow's post. All the information provided was most helpful and I am sure that many others will appreciate it very much. Networking like this is a real asset to everyone.
> 
> So with that said, I will head out today. Another week will be under out belts and we are already into the month of November. Once again time is just going by too quickly. But we need make the best of each day and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. ~Carl Sandburg
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Martyn, 
Actually a duet… I was about to say same.

Hi Shelia and Keith, 
Nothing to say today but just reminding you be careful on the roads to Bear River. 
Take Care and enjoy the ride after that Sandy's visit (But I am sure you were not affected.)


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Work*
> 
> Yesterday was what even I would call a 'productive' day.
> 
> Between Keith and myself, we cut nearly 1000 ornaments (960+ extras to be exact) drilled them, and printed patterns and packaged them into 80 pattern kits that are sitting here ready to go out the door. We feel pretty good about it.
> 
> The more important thing though was that it was actually FUN to do. I realize that we all have different ideas of what "fun" is, but it was really quite enjoyable work and looking at the finished outcome, we feel quite accomplished and happy with how we are able to get these orders done.
> 
> We have everything down to a science, it seems. Even the preparation of clearing the miscellaneous "stuff" off the counters and putting everything in its place was a positive. When we finished the cutting part, sometime mid-afternoon, and did our after-cutting clean up, the place looked neat and orderly and nicer than ever. It was just an added bonus.
> 
> I spent the next couple hours packaging the pieces and patterns (that were printing out all day) into kits, and by early evening, the box was packed and is waiting to be picked up and on its way, a mere 30 hours from when the order was placed for the 80 kits. Not too shabby.
> 
> I tell you all this because it feels really good to have this part of things figured out. As those of you who read often have seen, it takes some time and much trial and error to develop a 'system' that works well. Yesterday was an example for us of just how smoothly things can work with a little planning. We had the supplies ready. The $80 printer with its ink system worked flawlessly (yes - it is still the older one and we have two newer models in reserve for when this one finally gives up!) We had the wood sanded and stacked in layers and ready to cut. We had extra bags for packaging in supply, and everything was set and ready to go. It made the job easy, relaxing and yes - FUN!
> 
> My only 'regret' if any was that I wasn't able to cut my new ornaments out. But that will come.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't happen today either. We need to take a ride up to Bear River and pick up Keith's pens from the shop there that was selling them. They close for the winter and he needs to bring what didn't sell back here. The sales were modest, although he did sell more than last year, and he is probably going to continue to sell there next season. We will have to see where we are at.
> 
> We also need to spend some time in Bernie's shop and plane and dress some wood, so we are going to spend the rest of the afternoon there today. It is good to get everything in order at once as the weather will soon change making it harder to travel. With November approaching, it is getting close to that time to park the Mustang for the winter. It is just as well, as I am also ready to settle in for the cold season.
> 
> I pretty much stayed off of the computer yesterday, except for filling orders and questions that needed immediate responses. Needless to say, I won't be on it today either, as I won't be here. There is a bit of a back log in my email box that will have to wait until the weekend, so if you emailed me I ask you to please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I really appreciate the responses on the tape that I received yesterday. There was a lot of great information from all the places that I post the blog and I need to take a bit of time and sort through things. I am going to summarize all the information I got and (hopefully) that will be the topic of tomorrow's post. All the information provided was most helpful and I am sure that many others will appreciate it very much. Networking like this is a real asset to everyone.
> 
> So with that said, I will head out today. Another week will be under out belts and we are already into the month of November. Once again time is just going by too quickly. But we need make the best of each day and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. ~Carl Sandburg
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Wow! How do you cut things so fast? 
Enjoy the weekend and your trip today


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Work*
> 
> Yesterday was what even I would call a 'productive' day.
> 
> Between Keith and myself, we cut nearly 1000 ornaments (960+ extras to be exact) drilled them, and printed patterns and packaged them into 80 pattern kits that are sitting here ready to go out the door. We feel pretty good about it.
> 
> The more important thing though was that it was actually FUN to do. I realize that we all have different ideas of what "fun" is, but it was really quite enjoyable work and looking at the finished outcome, we feel quite accomplished and happy with how we are able to get these orders done.
> 
> We have everything down to a science, it seems. Even the preparation of clearing the miscellaneous "stuff" off the counters and putting everything in its place was a positive. When we finished the cutting part, sometime mid-afternoon, and did our after-cutting clean up, the place looked neat and orderly and nicer than ever. It was just an added bonus.
> 
> I spent the next couple hours packaging the pieces and patterns (that were printing out all day) into kits, and by early evening, the box was packed and is waiting to be picked up and on its way, a mere 30 hours from when the order was placed for the 80 kits. Not too shabby.
> 
> I tell you all this because it feels really good to have this part of things figured out. As those of you who read often have seen, it takes some time and much trial and error to develop a 'system' that works well. Yesterday was an example for us of just how smoothly things can work with a little planning. We had the supplies ready. The $80 printer with its ink system worked flawlessly (yes - it is still the older one and we have two newer models in reserve for when this one finally gives up!) We had the wood sanded and stacked in layers and ready to cut. We had extra bags for packaging in supply, and everything was set and ready to go. It made the job easy, relaxing and yes - FUN!
> 
> My only 'regret' if any was that I wasn't able to cut my new ornaments out. But that will come.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't happen today either. We need to take a ride up to Bear River and pick up Keith's pens from the shop there that was selling them. They close for the winter and he needs to bring what didn't sell back here. The sales were modest, although he did sell more than last year, and he is probably going to continue to sell there next season. We will have to see where we are at.
> 
> We also need to spend some time in Bernie's shop and plane and dress some wood, so we are going to spend the rest of the afternoon there today. It is good to get everything in order at once as the weather will soon change making it harder to travel. With November approaching, it is getting close to that time to park the Mustang for the winter. It is just as well, as I am also ready to settle in for the cold season.
> 
> I pretty much stayed off of the computer yesterday, except for filling orders and questions that needed immediate responses. Needless to say, I won't be on it today either, as I won't be here. There is a bit of a back log in my email box that will have to wait until the weekend, so if you emailed me I ask you to please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I really appreciate the responses on the tape that I received yesterday. There was a lot of great information from all the places that I post the blog and I need to take a bit of time and sort through things. I am going to summarize all the information I got and (hopefully) that will be the topic of tomorrow's post. All the information provided was most helpful and I am sure that many others will appreciate it very much. Networking like this is a real asset to everyone.
> 
> So with that said, I will head out today. Another week will be under out belts and we are already into the month of November. Once again time is just going by too quickly. But we need make the best of each day and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you. ~Carl Sandburg
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


you both are here by banned from geting near a a two man powered forrest saw 
with that effienciency no trees in the world would survive more than one year

enjoy the trip to Bernie and his wife 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Tale of the Tape*

As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.

We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.

While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.

I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.

I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.

Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.

There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.

However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.

By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.

When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.

What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.










But then I got thinking again . . .

Is it really that much more in the long run?

These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.

Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.

In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.

But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -

Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.

Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.

For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.

On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.

As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.

I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.

Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


I don´t know if this helps you 
Tesa has several double sided tapes
one I have seen in an artstore but take a look here 
maybee you will find the right one 
among the many tapes they make .. ( I know they have both a white painter paper tape
and the blue painter tape )

http://www.tesa.com/industry/products/industry-product-finder,808475,1-result.html?q=double+side+tape&assortment=&applicationfield=&application=

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


Thank you so much Dennis! That looks like a very helpful site. They seem to have products available worldwide too. I am going to contact them and see what information I can gather regarding the type of tape that I am looking for. I really appreciate the help. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


you are welcome


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


Nice to hear everything with your trip to Bernie up at River bank was well.

I discovered how to take out the double sided easily. I stick a masking tape on the top and peel it off together with the tape. Same tape will be used to take it the other strips. When both DS tape tucked together they are so strong and that is the reason why the other on the wood gives way to be peeled off.

Also, I was really upset today because I can not recover my draft on the Part 2 of the Two-tone hexagonal box. I made it so good and on the end part that I was about to post it, my internet connection was down. When I open, it was gone. I e-mailed Martin asking if he can still recover. Otherwise, just for the love with lumberjocks readers, I will repeat it. Almost 2 hours been consumed on that blog.

Have a nice day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


I thought I commented on it Bert. Perhaps it made it anyway. Sometimes that happens and it comes up double on mine, as if it gets lost for a while then posts. See if it showed up after all.

Sheila

Edit - I commented on the PROJECT part that did show the lid. Perhaps it posted as a project in error?


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


Its midnite here Saturday, am still drinking coffee, thanks and i am happy too how my past days turned out productive. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## ttleigh

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


Hello. I am just catching up on reading your blog here and I feel I must comment. I have been only scrolling for a little over a year and have tried a few different methods of tacking a pattern to wood but the.best I have found by far is double sided Scotch tape. I say Scotch but I don't mean the name brand just the type of tape. The best double sided Scotch tape I have found is the dollar store brand. I.simply follow the line with it…no need to peel paper from it….its cheap…it even holds small (thin) pieces of wood together well for stack cutting…no sticky mess…easy to remove….I cant say enough of the good cutting i have had with it…..and all for a dollar. See what you think. And thanks, for all of your advice on here! Tammy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tale of the Tape*
> 
> As I said yesterday, I was away for most of the day and didn't return until late evening. It was however, a productive day and Keith and Bernie got a great deal of wood prepared for cutting on the scroll saw. We were running rather short of thin ornament wood and now we will have a decent supply that should last us for a while.
> 
> We were also able to do some errands while in town and went to Bear River to pick up the remaining pens that Keith had for sale in the gallery. Although he did do better than the previous year, the sales were still rather slow. He is realizing that in our current circumstances that while selling the beautiful turned pens will bring in a bit of extra income from time to time, it is nowhere near something he can consider a steady income and something to count on to sustain him financially. Perhaps later on when things are a bit better, finding the best market for them will be in his plans, but for now, we both need to count on our future with woodworking and painting patterns and plans.
> 
> While Keith was working on the wood with Bernie, I did some errands around town. One of my main goals was to look at the main stores to find the double faced painter's masking tape that I spoke of in the blog the other day.
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear as to my objective of finding this tape at a reasonable price, but I feel that there was some misunderstandings.
> 
> I had a customer come to me and ask if I was able to locate it for him. Apparently there was an article in one of the scroll saw magazines which mentioned it as one method of attaching the pattern to your wood piece when scroll sawing. I wasn't recommending that everyone do it this way, it just struck me when I saw the high cost of the double sided tape and I was wondering why in fact it would be as such.
> 
> Personally, I find that the best method to use for applying the patterns to wood is first placing a layer of blue painter's tape directly on the wood (the blue tape is a high quality tape that leaves no sticky residue when removed) and then using spray adhesive to stick the pattern piece onto the layer of tape.
> 
> There are several advantages to doing things this way. First off, the adhesive from the tape helps lubricate the blade and eliminate burning caused by heat build up from the blade when using hard or dense wood. Prior to using this method, I applied the pattern directly to the surface of the wood and followed with a layer of clear packaging tape over the pattern. This achieved the same results as far as retarding wood burning.
> 
> However, I have recently been having trouble finding a reliable spray adhesive that didn't clump or gum up. While there were formulas available like 3M Super 77 that were more reliable, they were quite costly at nearly $20 per can. In trying other brands, we found that it was difficult to obtain consistent results, even within the use of a single can, and there were times when either they didn't stick at all, or the clumps that sprayed out left sticky residue on the piece which interfered with the finishing process. There were also times when the pattern was bonded to the piece so strongly that it was nearly impossible and very time-consuming to remove the pattern from the cut and very delicate fretwork.
> 
> By applying the blue tape first, we were insured that the removal of the pattern would be trouble free and were able to apply the spray glue with a somewhat heavier hand without fear of not being able to remove the pattern once the pieces were cut and volatile to breaking.
> 
> When the customer first told me of the double sided masking tape, I had not previously considered it as an option. But when I thought about it, using it would eliminate the need for spray adhesive altogether and with that, eliminate the mess and fumes that accompany its use. It would also mean that I would be able to count on a clean, and consistent surface in which to apply the pattern, without the fear of it being bonded on too much or conversely, falling off as I was cutting. Those who use spray adhesive know that it sometimes can be a slippery slope in figuring out the balance between using 'too much' and 'too little'. To me, this would be a relatively fool proof method and make the job easier.
> 
> What I did not expect was the $50 price tag for the 2" wide 36" roll at Staples. While ULINE has their own brand that is much cheaper (the same 2" x 36" roll costs only $20 per roll), it is still a bit more than what I would expect to have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got thinking again . . .
> 
> Is it really that much more in the long run?
> 
> These are NOT run of the mill 'carpet tapes' that you typically see at home supply stores. While I do appreciate the help of those who gave links to double sided carpet tapes, they would not do for the purposes that I am speaking of. That is probably my fault, as I wrote my blog in haste the other day and didn't fully explain how I intended to use the tape, but it is imperative that these tapes release easily and with little or no residue left on the surface.
> 
> Obviously, carpet tape doesn't fit this criteria. Most of the brands that I have used have extremely strong adhesives (as they should) and you would probably destroy the delicate fretwork pieces trying to remove it after cutting.
> 
> In the past, I have used double sided carpet tape to stick pieces of wood together for stack cutting, but I learned from experience that I needed to keep the tape only in the waste areas that would be discarded, as prying the layers of wood apart after cutting them out frequently resulted in damage. Now I have pretty much abandoned that method altogether, as I found that hot gluing the pieces together for that purpose (again - only in the waste area) was a quicker and easier method, as well as economical. The carpet tape that I have sits in the drawer and I seldom us it for scrolling.
> 
> But back to the cost of the double sided masking tape -
> 
> Seeing that the good spray (the Super 77) costs nearly $20 per can, and when using it you still need the blue painter's tape, which can be about $10 per roll, I don't think that it would cost that much more to use the $20 roll of double sided tape from Uline. They also have a roll that is 3" wide that goes for approximately $30. This obviously comes out to pretty much the same cost per square inch, but may be a bit more convenient using the extra width.
> 
> Since you are eliminating the spray altogether, you are saving not only the cost of that step, but also the taking the guesswork and aggravation out of having to mess around with it. This can be very helpful also if you are concerned about working indoors, perhaps in the winter when you can't go outside because of weather conditions, as it will eliminate the fumes and over spray mess that accompanies using the spray adhesive. It may be worth the extra cost to you to invest in the tape after all.
> 
> For myself, I don't do a huge amount of scrolling hard wood. While we do production work, that is usually done with Baltic birch plywood which doesn't require packaging tape or blue tape because it doesn't burn like hard wood pieces burn. In that case, the spray glue would do fine for us.
> 
> On the other hand, when making our prototypes for our patterns, we frequently use hard woods that do require the additional layer of tape over them. This may be a good alternative for us to use for those instances of scrolling.
> 
> As with anything, it all comes down to how much we are willing to spend for our tools, supplies and time to make our projects. I find that with dealing with so many people in so many different financial situations and with so many different goals as woodworkers, that there is no one perfect formula that suits everyone. While one may prefer to do the two step process and not be concerned with the slightly higher cost, another person may not feel it is worth the cost and rather take the extra time to use the spray and the tape.
> 
> I certainly appreciate the great amount of feedback that I received from these posts. I am going to compile all the information sent to me, and write a formal article to post on the site soon so that I can reference it to those who ask me in the future. Already this information has helped many people and I have received some great feedback from providing it. Thank you all who took the time to post.
> 
> Today I will be cutting my new ornaments out. It will be a good and productive day. I promise to keep you all up on things and hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Remember to have fun with that 'extra' hour we get tomorrow!


Thanks so much for your input Tammy. Hearing about different methods of doing things helps everyone by giving them lots of options to try. I will definitely buy some next time I am at the store and give it a try. I would think that regular 'scotch' tape would be difficult to remove, but I am glad to hear that it isn't the case.

I am glad you like the blog. Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Dimensional Ornaments! *

Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!

Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.

Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.

One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.

What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.










The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.










I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.

I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.

As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.










Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.

Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.

Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:














































The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.

I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.

Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.

This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.

One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)

It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.

I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


These look fantastic Sheila!

You are correct - they look very detailed as though it would take you a ton of time and effort to create.

I can't wait to see the rest!

I have a great idea what to do with that extra hour - curl up under a blanket with your kitties and read a good book! ;-)

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


A whole new dimension to your design style (excuse pun).

Its fun going 3D, isn't it, Sheila?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Thanks, Bob! The kitties are mostly here in the morning curled up with me. Part of our morning routine!  I am glad you like the ornaments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Hi, Martyn!

Yes, it was fun to do! I have to train my brain to think in more than two dimensions. I have some other ideas in the works too that will be coming shortly.

Hope you have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Hi Sheila,
The beginning was diorama, now the 3D. You will have to do integration in this concept.

Amazing cuts. Japanese origami will be helpful in the joi nts specially in packaging them. 
I have to look at it again. Really new era.
Have a nice day.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


They are very cool they look great.

Not what I thought of at all 

Your sketch teaser inspired me to work

on my Shrine project, so thank you for that.

jamie


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


You know, I woke up this morning thinking about these type projects and designing them in Sketchup. Patterns on the brain!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


You must be on my wavelength, Jim!  They are also going to look cool about a foot tall each to hang on outside pine trees during the holidays!

Sheila


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Or from a porch upper beam, or a rain gutter with a fishing line swivel to spin in the wind.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Good morning Sheila. The ornaments look great. They would be excellent on a larger scale as Jim says. I haven't had much success with slotted patterns so I'm looking forward to getting the pattern for these and following your instructions. I've done quite a few compound cut ornaments and I like the 3-D effect. Your method would take less time and the ornaments would be easier to store. Looking forward to seeing all the patterns. 
Enjoy your extra hour!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Going on what Celticscroller just said, I'm wondering if they can be stored flat. They would need snug fit to stay together without nails or glue. Then you'd have to consider the humidity change that might occur. If the wood shrinks any more, the slot will become a loose fit. Based on the design, the half that slides up will fall out. I see why you designed it like you did with the hanging loop on the top. So in case the bottom falls out, maybe a small ribbon wrapped around underneath the 4 square tabs under that top loop will keep the two pieces together.

Sheila, you know me, I'm always looking for the "what if…" in a design.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


That is exactly why I have the tabs on the top Jim. Even the smaller ones can be tied instead of gluing them so that they can be stored flat. (See - I was thinking!  )

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Great looking idea. Will these be available on your home site, or as a project in a magazine? Thank you for
the ideas, but it think this one will be easier to do off one of your patterns with instructions.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


uuuhu they are vey nice Sheila 

if you ever run out of idea´s …. not lightly 
or just want a real mind chalange in a slow month 
if that ever should happen make a call and remind me of this

don´t think too much just let the patterns flow out of the sleeves 
you know thinking gives headeache 

take care
Dennis


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


A particularly nice design.

Congratulations.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


These will be available on my own site and also Jim's site probably by next weekend. I just finished cutting them out this afternoon and I still need to do the formal photography and build the instruction packet. I am glad you all like them so much. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Dimensional Ornaments! *
> 
> Today is one of my favorite days of the year. Those of you who read know that I frequently wish that my days had more hours in them, and today is the one day of the year that my wish actually comes true. A 25 hour day!
> 
> Now how I am going to use that extra hour is hard to decide. There are so many wonderful directions that I am heading in right now that I could choose from a variety of tasks.
> 
> Yesterday was a very productive and happy day for me. All week I was working on a new ornament set, and it seemed that one thing after another needed my attention and I wasn't able to get them cut. In drawing them, I readjusted them several times, as I wanted them to look detailed and intricate without them being actually difficult to cut.
> 
> One of my favorite ways to 'dress up' ornaments is by using drill holes for details. It always amazes me how much a few extra holes can add to a design. But I have learned over the years of designing that I need to be careful with the placement of the holes and regard the overall factors of strength and practicality of adding them in. Too many can make the pieces look busy, as well as weaken them and make them overly fragile.
> 
> What I decided to do for these ornaments is create traditional looking shapes and making two slotted pieces that fit together to make the ornaments dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resulting ornament looks almost compound cut, and even though the cutting is rather easy, when the pieces are put together, the ornament looks both delicate and detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out, as well as how simple they were to cut. The ornament shown above only has a dozen actual cut outs in each piece, making it simple and fast to do. Yet with the drilled accents it looks like it would have taken much longer.
> 
> I suppose the trickiest part of these ornaments is the actual slots. Naturally, the size of the slot will vary as much as your wood. The piece that I used was probably 3/16" or so thick, and I made sure in the pattern that the slots could accommodate a thickness even a bit beyond that without interfering in the design.
> 
> As with my own piece, I needed to adjust the width of the slot to be slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, I will explain how to do this all in the pattern packet. The results are nicely fitting beautiful ornaments that take probably only about 10 to 15 minutes each to cut.
> 
> Even better, they can be stack cut for more efficiency without much effort.
> 
> Here are some rough pictures of the rest that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for them was solid birch (not plywood) I oiled them last night and did an initial clean-up sanding, but I see that they need a little touch up sanding before spraying them with lacquer finish.
> 
> I only finished six of them because with the initial set up and things it took me a little bit of time. Keith is also working on some incredible new designs and needed to cut so we cut in shifts.
> 
> Even though we have the two saws, both of us wanted to use the Excalibur for this type of cutting. It is so precise that it was pure joy to cut on it and I can't wait to work on the other six today.
> 
> This was a great breakthrough out of the little slump for me. Between the production order of the other day and finishing up these cool ornaments, I feel like I am right back on my game again.
> 
> One thing I love is that when I am cutting, I am always thinking about other projects and plans. It seems like I get my creative juices really flowing best while I am in the process of creating another project. I can't wait to finish these and start on the next set of ornaments that I am thinking about (and then the next, and the next!)
> 
> It will be a wonderful Sunday today and I am looking forward to using my extra hour wisely.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend too and enjoy the extra time that you have doing something you love. Nothing beats that!


Oh Wow! Those are really awesome Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's Not Just Me*

There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.

Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.

I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.

It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.

It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.

Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!

I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.

This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.

Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.

We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.










He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!

And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.

Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!

Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.

All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.

I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.

Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.

It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


I'm sure the future of your business with your partner is very bright. I really like the scrolled cross, and wood combo. Very awesome! Keep on scrollin, scrollgirl.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


WOW Sheila…Keith's cross looks incredible. Both the design, which is extrordinary, and his control of the cuts are about as close to perfect as it could be. Very talented guy, for sure.

No wonder you speak so highly of his abilities.

Your post was well written, and it's good to see things moving forward on a positive note.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you both! Yes Lee - those cuts ARE that thin - and that controlled! I looked at it and couldn't help but think how incredibly talented he is! I am so fortunate to have such talented people around me. It is like we feed off each other and the results are pretty darn good. 

Thanks for the nice comments!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


keith does wonderful work!!! Well, you also do fine work but today is "yeah Keith day" lol


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


I have to agree about finding someone you work well with. I enjoy working with Ross on the Mole Party stuff. I get interesting new challenges and he gets to see his ideas take form in the box world.

Both your and Keith's work are very skilled and precise.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks to both of you. Yes, it is a lot like you and Ross working together, Martyn. It unfolds a number of new ideas that come from both parties that otherwise wouldn't if you were by yourself. I know it can be tricky at times, but with the right combination of personalities, it can be very exciting. 

Looking forward to what you two come up with also.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila. Working in a confined space can have it challenges but having a great partner both in business and personal life is a blessing. Kudos to you and Keith for creating some wonderful work together. Your designs are wonderful and Keith's cross is beautiful and so well cut. Now if you could give us that extra hour that we had yesterday every day…........!! I'd like to do all the new designs!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


finding people to work with or for you is a risk
but if one knows hers/his own personality type 
and skills / like to do 
then its a little easyer to find the right person that complimentaire us 
not saying they per automatic will be able to make music with us 
the fewer people that needs to work together the harder it is 
to set up the working group that can inspire each other to climp to next level

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Not Just Me*
> 
> There is something about working together with wonderfully talented people that really elevates my own level of designing. Even though the company name is "Sheila Landry Designs", there is far more to the company than just me and my own creations.
> 
> Since teaming up with Keith Fenton almost three years ago, I found that I have created some of my best designs to date. Could that be a coincidence? I really don't think so. I think that it was just a mix of circumstances that fell together like ingredients in a fine recipe and the results is something like a gourmet dessert.
> 
> I realize that it is rare to find someone who we feels compliments our own talents and ambitions. In the past, I have tried partnerships with others, and for one reason or another it didn't really work out well. Perhaps it was because our goals in the business were too different or even that our strengths and talents weren't complimentary to each other, or the dedication to the business was unequal. But whatever the reason, things didn't work out well. Fortunately, I was able to remove myself from those situations without too much discomfort and eventually most of the friendships were salvaged.
> 
> It was with a bit of apprehension that I decided to take on a partner again. But for some reason, knowing what I knew of Keith and seeing how he worked, I somehow felt it would be fine. And I haven't regretted it for a minute.
> 
> It isn't always easy to work so closely with someone you live with. In many cases, it wouldn't work at all. As it is, we live in a small place here and spend most of our time together in working together as well as our off time would prove to be too much for many others. But we always like to say we are the exception, and find that having each other helps us more than hinders.
> 
> Take last week for example. On Wednesday afternoon we received a sizable order for some painting kits. We were both in the midst of our own designs, but we were well-prepared and clicked into action. We spent Thursday working together and between the two of us, the kits were ready to ship by dinner time. As we each sat at our respective saws, with the music blasting and the dust flying, and we watched the mountain of pieces grow, I couldn't help but think how much fun this was!
> 
> I thought about the days before Kieth when I used to do this on my own, and there was no comparison. Had I received this order and still been working alone, in all probability I would have felt overwhelmed. But between the two of us we jumped into action and having a partner to work with made all the difference in the world. When we production cut, we always have a friendly unspoken competition as to who can cut their pile of pieces the fastest. For the most part, we are neck in neck and it makes the entire process a lot of fun. In the end, everyone wins because we push each other to a higher level and respect each other for our individual accomplishments. It is a great way to work.
> 
> This weekend, while I was cutting out my twelve new ornaments, Keith also was cutting out his new projects. He designed a new cross plaque as well as some wonderful bell filigree ornaments to go with his other filigree sets that are really selling well.
> 
> Even though we have two saws (the DeWalt and the Excalibur) both of us very much prefer the Excalibur for the type of cutting we are doing. We do use the DeWalt for the production work (I use that saw) and I feel it is fine for that, but for delicate cutting, I think that the Excalibur is a bit more precise. Besides - we secured a storage room in our landlords' basement and keep the DeWalt saw there unless we are cutting production pieces.
> 
> We spent the weekend taking turns on the saw and everything worked out fine. I finished cutting my own ornaments, and Keith was able to cut his entire plaque. When I saw the finished piece, all I could think of was "Wow!" I truly think it is one of his best designs to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed me to show you this 'teaser' of his plaque. I just wanted you to notice the wonderful caliber of work he does. This piece still has no finish on it, but it already looks amazing!
> 
> And then, just after I saw that, I received notice that our new distributor Jim Barry posted a project. Jim has taken on our patterns to distribute through his company Woodworkers Workshop. Jim's company has been in business for many years and he sells many types of wonderful woodworking plans all all kinds from furniture to yard art and smaller projects. He is the one responsible for helping us branch out into making larger yard art patterns not only out of our older scroll saw designs, but now we are developing many new ideas too. He and his wife Gina have been instrumental in our recent growth and have fast become respected colleagues and friends.
> 
> Jim's ideas of "Thinking Big" is something that neither Keith or myself would have considered before. When Jim saw my Forest Leaf series of patterns, he envisioned them large, so they can be displayed on a porch or the side of a barn, cabin or shop. Both Keith and I were a bit skeptical as to whether these designs would translate well to the larger size, as they would need to be cut with a jig saw. But Jim definitely proved us wrong. Yesterday he posted his "Jiggin for Salmon" project here on Lumberjocks and just blew everyone away. It really looks amazing! He has photos of how he accomplished this at his personal website and I think if you take a look over there, you will be amazed. (Click on "Super sized Forest Leaf Salmon" on the left menu) He makes it look easy!
> 
> Jim has shown Keith and I that there are endless possibilities ahead of us. I must admit that after some of the things that went on with other wholesalers, our morale was pretty low. It seemed that we took turns cheering each other up and encouraging each other to keep moving in a good direction. But teaming up with Jim and Gina has really made a huge difference for both of us. It has helped us think of our business far differently than we previously have and it showed us that there is a world of opportunity for us if we only take the chance and venture out. And they have renewed our faith in people and specifically in wholesalers. They have shown us that there are successful people out there that do things right. There are ways to do business and be successful without stepping on the backs of designers. They see that their continued success is closely related to the success of the designers that they work with, and they work together with them so all can do well and be happy. And that attitude breeds a positive work atmosphere and overflows with new and creative ideas, and everyone benefits.
> 
> All these factors point to a very bright future for Sheila Landry Designs. Not just for Sheila Landry. Even though I am the voice of the company, and it is my name that is on the letterhead, there would be no way I would be able to do this without those who are every bit a part of this company as I am. I just want to say how grateful I am for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get these new designs in our lineup. I have already had many people inquire as to when they would be available, and I am working hard to make them so as soon as possible. We are aiming for a site update by the end of the week or the weekend and we will certainly have these designs (and maybe one or two more!) available to you all by then.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments and encouragement. And I would personally like to thank both my partner Keith and Jim and Gina for all their hard work and dedication. If you haven't been to Jim's site, please go check it out. He has many thousands of wonderful woodworking projects of all types (not just scroll sawing) and his dedication to customer service and satisfaction is the best in the business. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's Monday already. Another week starting. I hope you all have a great week planned. I know mine will be good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Anna - I said the same thing! Wouldn't it be nice to have that 25 hour day??  Dennis - There definitely are some great advantages of having someone who compliments you by your side day to day. While it doesn't always go smoothly, for the most part it does and is a very positive thing. I feel very fortunate. 

Have a great day today and thank you both for the comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pretty as a Picture*

One thing that I love about doing design work is that there are so many aspects of the process to consider. In addition to drawing the patterns on the computer, the projects need to be cut, assembled and finished in order to make sure that everything was done properly. Once that is finished, the actual instructional pattern packets need to be created, which include clear and concise directions on how others can replicate the project easily. This often includes not only step-by-step photographs of the building process, but a nice presentation photo for the cover of the packet.

In my early days as a designer, I underestimated the importance of the presentation photo. While I did want to show the project in the best way possible, it was a tedious and costly process. Back in those days, some fifteen years ago, the only real way to take pictures for patterns was by using film cameras. Digital cameras were in their infancy and there were no such things as phone cameras or all of the amazing software that is available today.

That meant the process involved taking the pictures and running down to the store or pharmacy to get them developed. If I was in a real hurry, I would pay a bit extra for the one hour service that many places offered. However, if the pictures didn't look quite right (and they usually didn't) it meant going back home and trying the process all over again. Usually it also meant settling for something that wasn't quite professional looking, but at least got the point across.

As we all know, now things are dramatically different. The convenience and technology of digital photography can help just about anyone take wonderfully professional looking photographs with very little cost. There are also many wonderful software programs available so that even if you don't have your settings optimal, you can transform even a bland photo into something that is quite nice and shows off your product beautifully. With a bit of learning and practice, even I have learned to take some decent pictures.

I spent the day yesterday working on the photographs for the new ornaments I created. Since these ornaments were dimensional, they introduced an entirely different group of challenges for me. Unlike two dimensional flat ornaments which could be laid on a colored surface, I wanted to show the depth and design in the best way I could so that people could really get a 'feel' for them.

Several months ago, Keith built a small light box for photographing his beautiful pens. He simply took a box, lined it with white poster board, and cut holes for three light bulbs on the sides and top. This simple design works wonderfully for all kinds of our small projects and once we found the right bulbs to use, it made taking good photographs quite easy.

I first assembled my ornaments by tying a ribbon around the notches that I had made on the top of each ornament. This way, I didn't have to glue them and I could easily slide them apart and lay them flat again for storage. It also eliminated the need to have to play around with gluing the center slot, which meant no messy glue to have to deal with.










I attached a thin gold metallic cord to each of the ornaments and suspended it from the top of the box by threading it onto a small dowel rod and just allowing it to hang. This did a wonderful job of suspending it into the white area and allowed me to take the pictures easily.

After a quick trip through Photoshop for some sizing, cropping and basic adjusting, here is what they look like:




























I think they came out looking nice. In fact, I was shocked at just how nice they look.

I want to state that I am not by any means a "photographer." I know very little of the technical things that are involved with taking pictures. I have a relatively inexpensive camera (Sony Cyber-Shot WX50, 16.2 Megapixel) which cost me under $200.

It has quite a few automated settings and I find it to be truly the best camera I have ever used. Even in shooting small items and close ups, which is what I typically do, it does a splendid job. It also shoots high resolution movies up to half an hour long and has many other features that are useful to someone like me.

I have had it since July, and so far I am very pleased with every aspect of it. I look at these pictures and I am very happy that I upgraded from my old camera.

It was a good day yesterday. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. Today I am going to continue working on the pattern packet for these ornaments and I should have it just about buttoned up. I then want to draw one more set and get that finished before the weekend update of the site. It sounds like a tall order, but I know in my head what I plan to do and if I stay focused and concentrate, I am sure it is possible.

Taking photographs is just another wonderful part of the job of being a designer. I believe that photography in itself, is truly important to the success of your project. After all, presenting what you created in the most flattering form is what is going to make it stand out among your competitors and get the attention that it deserves. It is certainly worth the extra time and effort to make things look as nice as you can.

It's a beautiful cool and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to getting started and moving ahead on my work today. I hope you all have a wonderful day too!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty as a Picture*
> 
> One thing that I love about doing design work is that there are so many aspects of the process to consider. In addition to drawing the patterns on the computer, the projects need to be cut, assembled and finished in order to make sure that everything was done properly. Once that is finished, the actual instructional pattern packets need to be created, which include clear and concise directions on how others can replicate the project easily. This often includes not only step-by-step photographs of the building process, but a nice presentation photo for the cover of the packet.
> 
> In my early days as a designer, I underestimated the importance of the presentation photo. While I did want to show the project in the best way possible, it was a tedious and costly process. Back in those days, some fifteen years ago, the only real way to take pictures for patterns was by using film cameras. Digital cameras were in their infancy and there were no such things as phone cameras or all of the amazing software that is available today.
> 
> That meant the process involved taking the pictures and running down to the store or pharmacy to get them developed. If I was in a real hurry, I would pay a bit extra for the one hour service that many places offered. However, if the pictures didn't look quite right (and they usually didn't) it meant going back home and trying the process all over again. Usually it also meant settling for something that wasn't quite professional looking, but at least got the point across.
> 
> As we all know, now things are dramatically different. The convenience and technology of digital photography can help just about anyone take wonderfully professional looking photographs with very little cost. There are also many wonderful software programs available so that even if you don't have your settings optimal, you can transform even a bland photo into something that is quite nice and shows off your product beautifully. With a bit of learning and practice, even I have learned to take some decent pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the photographs for the new ornaments I created. Since these ornaments were dimensional, they introduced an entirely different group of challenges for me. Unlike two dimensional flat ornaments which could be laid on a colored surface, I wanted to show the depth and design in the best way I could so that people could really get a 'feel' for them.
> 
> Several months ago, Keith built a small light box for photographing his beautiful pens. He simply took a box, lined it with white poster board, and cut holes for three light bulbs on the sides and top. This simple design works wonderfully for all kinds of our small projects and once we found the right bulbs to use, it made taking good photographs quite easy.
> 
> I first assembled my ornaments by tying a ribbon around the notches that I had made on the top of each ornament. This way, I didn't have to glue them and I could easily slide them apart and lay them flat again for storage. It also eliminated the need to have to play around with gluing the center slot, which meant no messy glue to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a thin gold metallic cord to each of the ornaments and suspended it from the top of the box by threading it onto a small dowel rod and just allowing it to hang. This did a wonderful job of suspending it into the white area and allowed me to take the pictures easily.
> 
> After a quick trip through Photoshop for some sizing, cropping and basic adjusting, here is what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out looking nice. In fact, I was shocked at just how nice they look.
> 
> I want to state that I am not by any means a "photographer." I know very little of the technical things that are involved with taking pictures. I have a relatively inexpensive camera (Sony Cyber-Shot WX50, 16.2 Megapixel) which cost me under $200.
> 
> It has quite a few automated settings and I find it to be truly the best camera I have ever used. Even in shooting small items and close ups, which is what I typically do, it does a splendid job. It also shoots high resolution movies up to half an hour long and has many other features that are useful to someone like me.
> 
> I have had it since July, and so far I am very pleased with every aspect of it. I look at these pictures and I am very happy that I upgraded from my old camera.
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. Today I am going to continue working on the pattern packet for these ornaments and I should have it just about buttoned up. I then want to draw one more set and get that finished before the weekend update of the site. It sounds like a tall order, but I know in my head what I plan to do and if I stay focused and concentrate, I am sure it is possible.
> 
> Taking photographs is just another wonderful part of the job of being a designer. I believe that photography in itself, is truly important to the success of your project. After all, presenting what you created in the most flattering form is what is going to make it stand out among your competitors and get the attention that it deserves. It is certainly worth the extra time and effort to make things look as nice as you can.
> 
> It's a beautiful cool and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to getting started and moving ahead on my work today. I hope you all have a wonderful day too!


Those photos are great Sheila.

I would like mine to look as good.

jamie


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty as a Picture*
> 
> One thing that I love about doing design work is that there are so many aspects of the process to consider. In addition to drawing the patterns on the computer, the projects need to be cut, assembled and finished in order to make sure that everything was done properly. Once that is finished, the actual instructional pattern packets need to be created, which include clear and concise directions on how others can replicate the project easily. This often includes not only step-by-step photographs of the building process, but a nice presentation photo for the cover of the packet.
> 
> In my early days as a designer, I underestimated the importance of the presentation photo. While I did want to show the project in the best way possible, it was a tedious and costly process. Back in those days, some fifteen years ago, the only real way to take pictures for patterns was by using film cameras. Digital cameras were in their infancy and there were no such things as phone cameras or all of the amazing software that is available today.
> 
> That meant the process involved taking the pictures and running down to the store or pharmacy to get them developed. If I was in a real hurry, I would pay a bit extra for the one hour service that many places offered. However, if the pictures didn't look quite right (and they usually didn't) it meant going back home and trying the process all over again. Usually it also meant settling for something that wasn't quite professional looking, but at least got the point across.
> 
> As we all know, now things are dramatically different. The convenience and technology of digital photography can help just about anyone take wonderfully professional looking photographs with very little cost. There are also many wonderful software programs available so that even if you don't have your settings optimal, you can transform even a bland photo into something that is quite nice and shows off your product beautifully. With a bit of learning and practice, even I have learned to take some decent pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the photographs for the new ornaments I created. Since these ornaments were dimensional, they introduced an entirely different group of challenges for me. Unlike two dimensional flat ornaments which could be laid on a colored surface, I wanted to show the depth and design in the best way I could so that people could really get a 'feel' for them.
> 
> Several months ago, Keith built a small light box for photographing his beautiful pens. He simply took a box, lined it with white poster board, and cut holes for three light bulbs on the sides and top. This simple design works wonderfully for all kinds of our small projects and once we found the right bulbs to use, it made taking good photographs quite easy.
> 
> I first assembled my ornaments by tying a ribbon around the notches that I had made on the top of each ornament. This way, I didn't have to glue them and I could easily slide them apart and lay them flat again for storage. It also eliminated the need to have to play around with gluing the center slot, which meant no messy glue to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a thin gold metallic cord to each of the ornaments and suspended it from the top of the box by threading it onto a small dowel rod and just allowing it to hang. This did a wonderful job of suspending it into the white area and allowed me to take the pictures easily.
> 
> After a quick trip through Photoshop for some sizing, cropping and basic adjusting, here is what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out looking nice. In fact, I was shocked at just how nice they look.
> 
> I want to state that I am not by any means a "photographer." I know very little of the technical things that are involved with taking pictures. I have a relatively inexpensive camera (Sony Cyber-Shot WX50, 16.2 Megapixel) which cost me under $200.
> 
> It has quite a few automated settings and I find it to be truly the best camera I have ever used. Even in shooting small items and close ups, which is what I typically do, it does a splendid job. It also shoots high resolution movies up to half an hour long and has many other features that are useful to someone like me.
> 
> I have had it since July, and so far I am very pleased with every aspect of it. I look at these pictures and I am very happy that I upgraded from my old camera.
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. Today I am going to continue working on the pattern packet for these ornaments and I should have it just about buttoned up. I then want to draw one more set and get that finished before the weekend update of the site. It sounds like a tall order, but I know in my head what I plan to do and if I stay focused and concentrate, I am sure it is possible.
> 
> Taking photographs is just another wonderful part of the job of being a designer. I believe that photography in itself, is truly important to the success of your project. After all, presenting what you created in the most flattering form is what is going to make it stand out among your competitors and get the attention that it deserves. It is certainly worth the extra time and effort to make things look as nice as you can.
> 
> It's a beautiful cool and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to getting started and moving ahead on my work today. I hope you all have a wonderful day too!


you have come a long way with your photoghraphie Sheila 
but …. yes there is always a but … right … )

I´m pretty sure you have descovered it …. if not I´m saying it anyway 
not only the light that count when taking 3D pictures but also the angle the item is photographed
and its fare more importen how the shadows is used to show how the product/person look/is
and will be seen from the weiwer end

the proffessionel photograph takes exceptionel many pictures from different angles ,distance and light
choose one or two to be shown the rest goes directly to the cabage 
not leting the customer see them …..... one of the big trade secrets of why they look so skilled 
compared to the normal sunday picture snapper we all are 
even though I don´t like digital I can see the benefit for most people ….. its alot easyer for people 
and alot cheaper tooo … to do the same as the proffessionel ….... take alot of pictures .. etc
the hard part is to choose the right picture …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty as a Picture*
> 
> One thing that I love about doing design work is that there are so many aspects of the process to consider. In addition to drawing the patterns on the computer, the projects need to be cut, assembled and finished in order to make sure that everything was done properly. Once that is finished, the actual instructional pattern packets need to be created, which include clear and concise directions on how others can replicate the project easily. This often includes not only step-by-step photographs of the building process, but a nice presentation photo for the cover of the packet.
> 
> In my early days as a designer, I underestimated the importance of the presentation photo. While I did want to show the project in the best way possible, it was a tedious and costly process. Back in those days, some fifteen years ago, the only real way to take pictures for patterns was by using film cameras. Digital cameras were in their infancy and there were no such things as phone cameras or all of the amazing software that is available today.
> 
> That meant the process involved taking the pictures and running down to the store or pharmacy to get them developed. If I was in a real hurry, I would pay a bit extra for the one hour service that many places offered. However, if the pictures didn't look quite right (and they usually didn't) it meant going back home and trying the process all over again. Usually it also meant settling for something that wasn't quite professional looking, but at least got the point across.
> 
> As we all know, now things are dramatically different. The convenience and technology of digital photography can help just about anyone take wonderfully professional looking photographs with very little cost. There are also many wonderful software programs available so that even if you don't have your settings optimal, you can transform even a bland photo into something that is quite nice and shows off your product beautifully. With a bit of learning and practice, even I have learned to take some decent pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the photographs for the new ornaments I created. Since these ornaments were dimensional, they introduced an entirely different group of challenges for me. Unlike two dimensional flat ornaments which could be laid on a colored surface, I wanted to show the depth and design in the best way I could so that people could really get a 'feel' for them.
> 
> Several months ago, Keith built a small light box for photographing his beautiful pens. He simply took a box, lined it with white poster board, and cut holes for three light bulbs on the sides and top. This simple design works wonderfully for all kinds of our small projects and once we found the right bulbs to use, it made taking good photographs quite easy.
> 
> I first assembled my ornaments by tying a ribbon around the notches that I had made on the top of each ornament. This way, I didn't have to glue them and I could easily slide them apart and lay them flat again for storage. It also eliminated the need to have to play around with gluing the center slot, which meant no messy glue to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a thin gold metallic cord to each of the ornaments and suspended it from the top of the box by threading it onto a small dowel rod and just allowing it to hang. This did a wonderful job of suspending it into the white area and allowed me to take the pictures easily.
> 
> After a quick trip through Photoshop for some sizing, cropping and basic adjusting, here is what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out looking nice. In fact, I was shocked at just how nice they look.
> 
> I want to state that I am not by any means a "photographer." I know very little of the technical things that are involved with taking pictures. I have a relatively inexpensive camera (Sony Cyber-Shot WX50, 16.2 Megapixel) which cost me under $200.
> 
> It has quite a few automated settings and I find it to be truly the best camera I have ever used. Even in shooting small items and close ups, which is what I typically do, it does a splendid job. It also shoots high resolution movies up to half an hour long and has many other features that are useful to someone like me.
> 
> I have had it since July, and so far I am very pleased with every aspect of it. I look at these pictures and I am very happy that I upgraded from my old camera.
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. Today I am going to continue working on the pattern packet for these ornaments and I should have it just about buttoned up. I then want to draw one more set and get that finished before the weekend update of the site. It sounds like a tall order, but I know in my head what I plan to do and if I stay focused and concentrate, I am sure it is possible.
> 
> Taking photographs is just another wonderful part of the job of being a designer. I believe that photography in itself, is truly important to the success of your project. After all, presenting what you created in the most flattering form is what is going to make it stand out among your competitors and get the attention that it deserves. It is certainly worth the extra time and effort to make things look as nice as you can.
> 
> It's a beautiful cool and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to getting started and moving ahead on my work today. I hope you all have a wonderful day too!


Beautifully presented Sheila! These are great photos. Looking forward to working on these patterns. 
Cool and wet here in BC but it didn't stop my walk today!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty as a Picture*
> 
> One thing that I love about doing design work is that there are so many aspects of the process to consider. In addition to drawing the patterns on the computer, the projects need to be cut, assembled and finished in order to make sure that everything was done properly. Once that is finished, the actual instructional pattern packets need to be created, which include clear and concise directions on how others can replicate the project easily. This often includes not only step-by-step photographs of the building process, but a nice presentation photo for the cover of the packet.
> 
> In my early days as a designer, I underestimated the importance of the presentation photo. While I did want to show the project in the best way possible, it was a tedious and costly process. Back in those days, some fifteen years ago, the only real way to take pictures for patterns was by using film cameras. Digital cameras were in their infancy and there were no such things as phone cameras or all of the amazing software that is available today.
> 
> That meant the process involved taking the pictures and running down to the store or pharmacy to get them developed. If I was in a real hurry, I would pay a bit extra for the one hour service that many places offered. However, if the pictures didn't look quite right (and they usually didn't) it meant going back home and trying the process all over again. Usually it also meant settling for something that wasn't quite professional looking, but at least got the point across.
> 
> As we all know, now things are dramatically different. The convenience and technology of digital photography can help just about anyone take wonderfully professional looking photographs with very little cost. There are also many wonderful software programs available so that even if you don't have your settings optimal, you can transform even a bland photo into something that is quite nice and shows off your product beautifully. With a bit of learning and practice, even I have learned to take some decent pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the photographs for the new ornaments I created. Since these ornaments were dimensional, they introduced an entirely different group of challenges for me. Unlike two dimensional flat ornaments which could be laid on a colored surface, I wanted to show the depth and design in the best way I could so that people could really get a 'feel' for them.
> 
> Several months ago, Keith built a small light box for photographing his beautiful pens. He simply took a box, lined it with white poster board, and cut holes for three light bulbs on the sides and top. This simple design works wonderfully for all kinds of our small projects and once we found the right bulbs to use, it made taking good photographs quite easy.
> 
> I first assembled my ornaments by tying a ribbon around the notches that I had made on the top of each ornament. This way, I didn't have to glue them and I could easily slide them apart and lay them flat again for storage. It also eliminated the need to have to play around with gluing the center slot, which meant no messy glue to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a thin gold metallic cord to each of the ornaments and suspended it from the top of the box by threading it onto a small dowel rod and just allowing it to hang. This did a wonderful job of suspending it into the white area and allowed me to take the pictures easily.
> 
> After a quick trip through Photoshop for some sizing, cropping and basic adjusting, here is what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out looking nice. In fact, I was shocked at just how nice they look.
> 
> I want to state that I am not by any means a "photographer." I know very little of the technical things that are involved with taking pictures. I have a relatively inexpensive camera (Sony Cyber-Shot WX50, 16.2 Megapixel) which cost me under $200.
> 
> It has quite a few automated settings and I find it to be truly the best camera I have ever used. Even in shooting small items and close ups, which is what I typically do, it does a splendid job. It also shoots high resolution movies up to half an hour long and has many other features that are useful to someone like me.
> 
> I have had it since July, and so far I am very pleased with every aspect of it. I look at these pictures and I am very happy that I upgraded from my old camera.
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. Today I am going to continue working on the pattern packet for these ornaments and I should have it just about buttoned up. I then want to draw one more set and get that finished before the weekend update of the site. It sounds like a tall order, but I know in my head what I plan to do and if I stay focused and concentrate, I am sure it is possible.
> 
> Taking photographs is just another wonderful part of the job of being a designer. I believe that photography in itself, is truly important to the success of your project. After all, presenting what you created in the most flattering form is what is going to make it stand out among your competitors and get the attention that it deserves. It is certainly worth the extra time and effort to make things look as nice as you can.
> 
> It's a beautiful cool and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to getting started and moving ahead on my work today. I hope you all have a wonderful day too!


these ornaments are beautiful!!!!! I love the ribbon holding them together, awesome idea!


----------



## Papuz

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty as a Picture*
> 
> One thing that I love about doing design work is that there are so many aspects of the process to consider. In addition to drawing the patterns on the computer, the projects need to be cut, assembled and finished in order to make sure that everything was done properly. Once that is finished, the actual instructional pattern packets need to be created, which include clear and concise directions on how others can replicate the project easily. This often includes not only step-by-step photographs of the building process, but a nice presentation photo for the cover of the packet.
> 
> In my early days as a designer, I underestimated the importance of the presentation photo. While I did want to show the project in the best way possible, it was a tedious and costly process. Back in those days, some fifteen years ago, the only real way to take pictures for patterns was by using film cameras. Digital cameras were in their infancy and there were no such things as phone cameras or all of the amazing software that is available today.
> 
> That meant the process involved taking the pictures and running down to the store or pharmacy to get them developed. If I was in a real hurry, I would pay a bit extra for the one hour service that many places offered. However, if the pictures didn't look quite right (and they usually didn't) it meant going back home and trying the process all over again. Usually it also meant settling for something that wasn't quite professional looking, but at least got the point across.
> 
> As we all know, now things are dramatically different. The convenience and technology of digital photography can help just about anyone take wonderfully professional looking photographs with very little cost. There are also many wonderful software programs available so that even if you don't have your settings optimal, you can transform even a bland photo into something that is quite nice and shows off your product beautifully. With a bit of learning and practice, even I have learned to take some decent pictures.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the photographs for the new ornaments I created. Since these ornaments were dimensional, they introduced an entirely different group of challenges for me. Unlike two dimensional flat ornaments which could be laid on a colored surface, I wanted to show the depth and design in the best way I could so that people could really get a 'feel' for them.
> 
> Several months ago, Keith built a small light box for photographing his beautiful pens. He simply took a box, lined it with white poster board, and cut holes for three light bulbs on the sides and top. This simple design works wonderfully for all kinds of our small projects and once we found the right bulbs to use, it made taking good photographs quite easy.
> 
> I first assembled my ornaments by tying a ribbon around the notches that I had made on the top of each ornament. This way, I didn't have to glue them and I could easily slide them apart and lay them flat again for storage. It also eliminated the need to have to play around with gluing the center slot, which meant no messy glue to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a thin gold metallic cord to each of the ornaments and suspended it from the top of the box by threading it onto a small dowel rod and just allowing it to hang. This did a wonderful job of suspending it into the white area and allowed me to take the pictures easily.
> 
> After a quick trip through Photoshop for some sizing, cropping and basic adjusting, here is what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out looking nice. In fact, I was shocked at just how nice they look.
> 
> I want to state that I am not by any means a "photographer." I know very little of the technical things that are involved with taking pictures. I have a relatively inexpensive camera (Sony Cyber-Shot WX50, 16.2 Megapixel) which cost me under $200.
> 
> It has quite a few automated settings and I find it to be truly the best camera I have ever used. Even in shooting small items and close ups, which is what I typically do, it does a splendid job. It also shoots high resolution movies up to half an hour long and has many other features that are useful to someone like me.
> 
> I have had it since July, and so far I am very pleased with every aspect of it. I look at these pictures and I am very happy that I upgraded from my old camera.
> 
> It was a good day yesterday. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. Today I am going to continue working on the pattern packet for these ornaments and I should have it just about buttoned up. I then want to draw one more set and get that finished before the weekend update of the site. It sounds like a tall order, but I know in my head what I plan to do and if I stay focused and concentrate, I am sure it is possible.
> 
> Taking photographs is just another wonderful part of the job of being a designer. I believe that photography in itself, is truly important to the success of your project. After all, presenting what you created in the most flattering form is what is going to make it stand out among your competitors and get the attention that it deserves. It is certainly worth the extra time and effort to make things look as nice as you can.
> 
> It's a beautiful cool and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I am looking forward to getting started and moving ahead on my work today. I hope you all have a wonderful day too!


Beautiful and delicate!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Technical Difficulties*

In a world of high technology, things are bound to get messed up sometimes. Such is my little world here.

A couple of days ago, Kieth got a new mouse. Like many of our devices, it is cordless. Since then, I have been having troubled with my Logitech cordless keyboard, which I absolutely love. It seems that it decides at certain times that random keys just aren't going to work.

I spent the morning downloading the latest drivers and doing other acrobatics like moving the transmitter around to a different USB port, etc. I MAY have solved the problem, but only time will tell.

The problem here is that we probably have five to six cordless devices associated with our computers. Not to mention the cordless phone. Everything is lined up on the same wall and I think that probably somewhere the lines of communication are getting crossed. Things may just be "confused"

With that said, I am going to keep things short today, since I already spent my writing time this morning playing around with computers. I just about finished the pattern packet for the new dimensional ornaments and today I am working on one more set of embellished ornaments, as well as drawing up a new free ornament that I will be offering on the site and other places. So all is good as long as I can still type. (Lord knows I don't need anything to make my typing worse!)










I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and be creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Technical Difficulties*
> 
> In a world of high technology, things are bound to get messed up sometimes. Such is my little world here.
> 
> A couple of days ago, Kieth got a new mouse. Like many of our devices, it is cordless. Since then, I have been having troubled with my Logitech cordless keyboard, which I absolutely love. It seems that it decides at certain times that random keys just aren't going to work.
> 
> I spent the morning downloading the latest drivers and doing other acrobatics like moving the transmitter around to a different USB port, etc. I MAY have solved the problem, but only time will tell.
> 
> The problem here is that we probably have five to six cordless devices associated with our computers. Not to mention the cordless phone. Everything is lined up on the same wall and I think that probably somewhere the lines of communication are getting crossed. Things may just be "confused"
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today, since I already spent my writing time this morning playing around with computers. I just about finished the pattern packet for the new dimensional ornaments and today I am working on one more set of embellished ornaments, as well as drawing up a new free ornament that I will be offering on the site and other places. So all is good as long as I can still type. (Lord knows I don't need anything to make my typing worse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and be creative!


If I woulda had a puddy-tat in my puter, I wouldn't o got that bug!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Technical Difficulties*
> 
> In a world of high technology, things are bound to get messed up sometimes. Such is my little world here.
> 
> A couple of days ago, Kieth got a new mouse. Like many of our devices, it is cordless. Since then, I have been having troubled with my Logitech cordless keyboard, which I absolutely love. It seems that it decides at certain times that random keys just aren't going to work.
> 
> I spent the morning downloading the latest drivers and doing other acrobatics like moving the transmitter around to a different USB port, etc. I MAY have solved the problem, but only time will tell.
> 
> The problem here is that we probably have five to six cordless devices associated with our computers. Not to mention the cordless phone. Everything is lined up on the same wall and I think that probably somewhere the lines of communication are getting crossed. Things may just be "confused"
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today, since I already spent my writing time this morning playing around with computers. I just about finished the pattern packet for the new dimensional ornaments and today I am working on one more set of embellished ornaments, as well as drawing up a new free ornament that I will be offering on the site and other places. So all is good as long as I can still type. (Lord knows I don't need anything to make my typing worse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and be creative!


when remote TV's first came out
they had 'clicker' sounds
for different functions

you could change channels
banging pots and pans
washing dishes in the kitchen


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Technical Difficulties*
> 
> In a world of high technology, things are bound to get messed up sometimes. Such is my little world here.
> 
> A couple of days ago, Kieth got a new mouse. Like many of our devices, it is cordless. Since then, I have been having troubled with my Logitech cordless keyboard, which I absolutely love. It seems that it decides at certain times that random keys just aren't going to work.
> 
> I spent the morning downloading the latest drivers and doing other acrobatics like moving the transmitter around to a different USB port, etc. I MAY have solved the problem, but only time will tell.
> 
> The problem here is that we probably have five to six cordless devices associated with our computers. Not to mention the cordless phone. Everything is lined up on the same wall and I think that probably somewhere the lines of communication are getting crossed. Things may just be "confused"
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today, since I already spent my writing time this morning playing around with computers. I just about finished the pattern packet for the new dimensional ornaments and today I am working on one more set of embellished ornaments, as well as drawing up a new free ornament that I will be offering on the site and other places. So all is good as long as I can still type. (Lord knows I don't need anything to make my typing worse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and be creative!


Hi Sheila;

I had the same problem with my mouse when I have the receiver plugged into the side of my computer closest to my partner.

Simply moving it to the other side of the computer fixed the problem.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Death of a Keyboard*

Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.

It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.

It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.

My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.

I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.

But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.

Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.

Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.

Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.

I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.

I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.

When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.

Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.

It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.

I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.

As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.










I wish you all a great day.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Death of a Keyboard*
> 
> Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.
> 
> It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.
> 
> It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.
> 
> My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.
> 
> I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.
> 
> But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.
> 
> Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.
> 
> Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.
> 
> I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.
> 
> I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.
> 
> When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.
> 
> Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.
> 
> It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.
> 
> I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


Thank you for reminding me about the battery in the keyboard I am using for this comment. Missing letters recently which I put down to my (lack of) typing style. I have replaced the battery and all is well again.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Death of a Keyboard*
> 
> Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.
> 
> It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.
> 
> It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.
> 
> My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.
> 
> I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.
> 
> But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.
> 
> Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.
> 
> Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.
> 
> I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.
> 
> I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.
> 
> When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.
> 
> Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.
> 
> It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.
> 
> I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


I just love happy endings.

Back lit keys are the best thing since sliced bread!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Death of a Keyboard*
> 
> Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.
> 
> It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.
> 
> It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.
> 
> My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.
> 
> I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.
> 
> But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.
> 
> Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.
> 
> Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.
> 
> I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.
> 
> I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.
> 
> When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.
> 
> Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.
> 
> It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.
> 
> I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


Yes, it is amazing how dependent we are on the lowly keyboard. Without it we are silenced.

Lee - Back lit keyboards ROCK! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Death of a Keyboard*
> 
> Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.
> 
> It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.
> 
> It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.
> 
> My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.
> 
> I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.
> 
> But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.
> 
> Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.
> 
> Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.
> 
> I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.
> 
> I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.
> 
> When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.
> 
> Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.
> 
> It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.
> 
> I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


Good days are ahead..


----------



## RichardDePetris

scrollgirl said:


> *Death of a Keyboard*
> 
> Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.
> 
> It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.
> 
> It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.
> 
> My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.
> 
> I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.
> 
> But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.
> 
> Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.
> 
> Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.
> 
> I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.
> 
> I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.
> 
> When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.
> 
> Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.
> 
> It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.
> 
> I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


You should get an IBM Model M mechanical keyboard if you type a lot. It's lots of fun and worth every penny. Unfortunately they don't make them anymore, but a company in Kentucky called UNICOMP still makes them:

http://www.pckeyboard.com/

You can also find used ones on ebay.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Death of a Keyboard*
> 
> Well, yesterday I was thrown quite a curve ball. For some unknown reason, it seemed that my computer keyboard slowly met its demise. While that may not seem like such a big thing to many, for myself it was quite traumatic. Not having my usual way to communicate - especially first thing in the morning when I write my blog here and correspond with the many emails I receive from friends and customers - was somewhat of a crisis.
> 
> It died a slow and painful death, as if it were fighting to stay alive. At one point I was even able to quickly type out yesterday's blog, thinking that it had recovered and that it was possibly just a glitch. But soon after finishing that final piece of writing, it once again hiccuped and choked and by sunrise it had taken its final breath and fell silent.
> 
> It began the previous day, when I noticed that it occasionally 'missed' typing a key here or there. I naturally blamed myself, thinking that I wasn't pressing hard enough or that I carelessly rushed through the word. But soon these errors became more frequent. And I began noticing that it was only particular keys that missed. The 'f'. The 'p'. Then the tab would work.
> 
> My battery registered nearly full, but just in case, I recharged it anyway, hoping to pump some new life into it. For a short time that seemed to help, but then once again it began missing occasional strokes.
> 
> I tried to see if anything changed. Keith had recently 'lost' his tablet mouse pad and pen and was using a new wireless mouse a few feet away. Naturally I secretly blamed the newcomer for interfering with my wireless connection, as there were times when holding the keyboard a few feet further from him seemed to help.
> 
> But that must have been coincidence, as yesterday morning even shutting his computer down completely failed to improve things. I spent the morning crawling under and behind the mass of wires, trying to shift the transmitter from port to port to improve the reception to no avail.
> 
> Finally, I had to look reality in the eye and admit to myself that something was terribly wrong. And that my attempts at resuscitation had yielded little response. The best keyboard I had ever used was dead. I needed to let go.
> 
> Immediately, plans were made to travel to Yarmouth to the local Staples and purchase a replacement. The swiftness of these plans were not out of disrespect, but rather out of necessity as I watched the emails arriving in my mail box, unable to answer them or even let others know of my dilemma.
> 
> Foolish as it may seem, my mission was to replace the keyboard with an identical model. As I said, this was the best keyboard that I had ever used. Not only did it have keys that were back lit (which is something that I have come to love and need doing much of my typing in the morning hours before it was light out) but it was also wireless (another necessity, as my computer is located across the room). Another important feature was the incredible 'feel' of the keys, as they snapped perfectly and had a feel to them that I had not experienced on any other device. In all ways, this was perfect for me.
> 
> I had looked up the warranty, and it was good for three years. Since I only purchased it just over a year ago, I knew it would still be covered, but I still needed to purchase a new one because I could ill afford to wait for one to arrive. My first priority was to be back up and running and then I would deal with the warranty issues later.
> 
> I was able to purchase an identical one without trouble. As expected, the manager at Staples told me that in order to return the defective keyboard, I needed to send it back to Logitech. I would have only been able to bring it back to the store in the first 30 days.
> 
> When I called Logitech support, they were very helpful. After checking credentials, they went through the paces with me of trying different things to see if indeed my old keyboard was deceased. The conclusion was that it had indeed reached the end of its life and much to my surprise, they offered to send me a brand new one. No questions asked except to email them a copy of my original receipt. They didn't even request the old one back.
> 
> Within an hour, I received notice that the new one is on its way. When it arrives, I will not even open the box and return it to Staples for my refund. All is well again in my world.
> 
> It is good to see that a company is around that is still willing to make their customers happy. When I first purchased this keyboard last October, I was very happy with it. I did a blog on it Here if you want to go read about the features and the reasons that I purchased it. It was a bit more costly than any other keyboard that I had owned, but I hoped it would be worth the extra money seeing as I spend so much time here on the computer. Up until this issue, it has performed well and has done everything promised. The charge lasts for weeks and the action of it is outstanding. It is a tool that I use every day and appreciate the performance that it gives.
> 
> I hope that this was just a fluke. While many companies create products that are disposable and unreliable, I feel that the way that Logitech stood behind their product was excellent. I am going to give it another chance, and hope that it will be a better outcome and that the new keyboard will have a long life. I will certainly keep you posted.
> 
> As for today, I will be drawing one more set of ornaments. I had hoped to finish them yesterday, but by the time I was back up and running and was able to attend to all the accumulated emails, the day was over. It's a fresh start today and my goal is to draw today so I will be cutting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


Thank you Richard. I will certainly keep it in mind when I am looking for a new keyboard again. I appreciate the link. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Wonderful Day Ahead*

I am extra anxious to get started working today. After the little hiccup that I had mid-week with the keyboard drama, I felt I was getting behind in my own schedule. But yesterday was a good day, and I stayed focused and I was able to finish drawing the next 12 ornaments for a new pattern that I want to have done by the weekend. I was very happy with that accomplishment.

Today is a day when I get to go to the scroll saw. These are always among my favorite days. I can't wait to see the new designs come to life and I am very much looking forward to spending the time cutting.

This next group of patterns is for some traditional ornament shapes, but I am adding some wonderful bead embellishments to them. Last year I had made some embellished trees and snowflakes and they are still very popular and great sellers. This time around, I used some traditional shapes and added swirls and cut outs that will make them look beautiful and delicate, along with the embellishments of small metallic beads that I plan to use. I can't wait to see them come out. Below is a small sample:










I am also planning on making a special ornament to offer as a new free pattern on the site. I think it will be a nice way to introduce people to this type of cutting.

I am going to keep things short today because I want to get right to it. I have a bit of fine tuning on the drawings that I need to do before I cut and I want to get busy on them right away.

I love when things are like that. Even though the sun is just now starting to rise, it is already a great day. I feel like I am back on track and that the day is going to be full and fun and creative. Seeing these ornaments come to life will just add to the excitement for me.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you all find something wonderful to inspire you too and help you enjoy every minute. Have fun and be creative!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderful Day Ahead*
> 
> I am extra anxious to get started working today. After the little hiccup that I had mid-week with the keyboard drama, I felt I was getting behind in my own schedule. But yesterday was a good day, and I stayed focused and I was able to finish drawing the next 12 ornaments for a new pattern that I want to have done by the weekend. I was very happy with that accomplishment.
> 
> Today is a day when I get to go to the scroll saw. These are always among my favorite days. I can't wait to see the new designs come to life and I am very much looking forward to spending the time cutting.
> 
> This next group of patterns is for some traditional ornament shapes, but I am adding some wonderful bead embellishments to them. Last year I had made some embellished trees and snowflakes and they are still very popular and great sellers. This time around, I used some traditional shapes and added swirls and cut outs that will make them look beautiful and delicate, along with the embellishments of small metallic beads that I plan to use. I can't wait to see them come out. Below is a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also planning on making a special ornament to offer as a new free pattern on the site. I think it will be a nice way to introduce people to this type of cutting.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today because I want to get right to it. I have a bit of fine tuning on the drawings that I need to do before I cut and I want to get busy on them right away.
> 
> I love when things are like that. Even though the sun is just now starting to rise, it is already a great day. I feel like I am back on track and that the day is going to be full and fun and creative. Seeing these ornaments come to life will just add to the excitement for me.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you all find something wonderful to inspire you too and help you enjoy every minute. Have fun and be creative!


Hi Sheila,
It is indeed a creative day! As I look at your circles within curves, my mind suddenly build a layered block of pieces glued together to form a 3d …. a bowl, a tower, a windmill…. etc. Thanks for giving me a stimuli for the next concept. Congrats for having a new keyboard. 
Enjoy the work and take care. Be safe.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Trial and Error*

Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.

I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.

The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:










I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.

In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.

While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.

All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.

I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.










In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.

I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.

I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.










You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.

I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:










I am very happy with the results.

Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.

While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.

So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Real world experience is a wonderful (and fun) thing, Sheila. Just before I read this I posted a blog about dye experiments. Seems we are both working along similar lines (well methods).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Morning, Martyn! (Good afternoon in your part of the world!)

I was wondering today if I should even share what happened yesterday. I didn't know if it would be relevant to others or of any interest. But I thought that by showing some of the obstacles that I encountered it may help someone down the line who is attempting the same thing. That is what teaching is all about.

I am glad you are also a perpetual student, as I feel I am. Your blog is also very helpful. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Its a dull day when you don't learn something.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Yes Martyn. Most of my days are filled with excitement. 

Sheila


----------



## jamminjack

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Hey there Sheila,

Once again you have hit the nail on the head. (Or bead in this case). Your work is top of the line, and very creative. Great Job. I have been following your class, and posts for a while, and really enjoy your efforts. Thank you.

This is my first post. Keep up the good work, you are a very talented and creative person.

Jamminjack


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


well sheila
as a casual coping saw user
i asked you once what i was doing wrong
as the parts were bouncing around
and the hold down shoe was keeping them from moving forwards

you told me to speed up the machine
(and i also raised the shoe out of the way)

what a difference that made !

here is a small inlay i made on the coping saw
(a cheap ryobi 16")









of course i made a jig for it (being me)


















this is a scale i have never worked in before
that's a US dime for reference


















i just want to *thank you*

your trials and teachings
sure go far and wide
and encourage us all 
to reach beyond our selves

i now have a tool to explore more with
instead of a buried un-used one

again
*thank you*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


Thank you very much, Jack. I am really glad that you feel that I have contributed. And David - I very much appreciate the thought that I could help you in some way. I look at the incredible work you accomplished and have so much respect for you. It makes me feel wonderful to think that what I am doing here is at all helpful. It is truly great to have such a forum to share with others. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.












some of our trials
come from within

and by not *listening* to the wisdom and experiences of our peers


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


learning from trials and failures .. that was new to me … 
I just make failures and dust ….. naaaa 
thanks for sharing the failures with us Sheila 
I always get holes spaced too close when making a slot so the drill starts to slide sideways before 
I get trugh the wood

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


I am always glad to share my successes AND failures, Dennis. Failing is part of learning. Winston Churchill said "Success is going from failure to failure without losing enthusiasm."

That sounds about right. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Trial and Error*
> 
> Sometimes it seems that no matter how long I have been designing, there is still so much that I learn with each project that I create. Perhaps it is because I am always striving to create new and different things. Or maybe it is because my exposure to different methods and circumstances and interaction with others help me figure out better ways to do things myself. In any case, it seems that I am constantly changing the ways I do things and hopefully improving the way I 'teach' others too.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing drawing and cutting some of the ornaments for the new pattern set that I created, as well as a new dimensional ornament that I plan to offer for free on my site. While I didn't quite finish cutting them out as I had planned to do, I tackled a couple of issues that I had with them and now I am well on my way to completing them.
> 
> The new set of ornaments are what I call 'embellished'. By that, I mean that they are meant to have beads or stones embedded into them to add some interest. If one chooses not to use beads, they can simply drill holes where the beads were to go and they will still have a nice effect. I have created a couple other sets of ornaments of this nature and they are among my most popular. Below is a picture of some of the Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had many requests to create more sets with embellishments so this is what I came up with.
> 
> In order to successfully apply the beads, it is necessary to partially drill recess holes so that the beads can be seated in them as you glue them in. This involves drilling partially through the ornament without going through the entire piece.
> 
> While this is not a difficult process, I find that when drawing on the computer, I get a little 'enthusiastic' regarding the detail that I put into the pieces at times. This is one reason why I like to test cut everything that I do to make sure it works out well.
> 
> All seemed to go fine on Thursday, and I was able to draw up all twelve ornaments that I had planned for the set. But when I looked in my box of supplies, I realized that I only had 4mm beads, which were larger than what I had envisioned.
> 
> I thought I would give it a try anyway, and after finding the proper sized bit to make the depression that would hold the 4mm bead correctly, I attempted to drill the first piece. You can see below, that it just wasn't going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make a depression large enough, there would not be enough room between the beads, and the piece would be weak and sloppy. While I could have just enlarged the ornaments, I didn't want them any bigger than they were. I wanted them to be delicate looking and elegant. I had some 3mm beads, but not nearly enough to do the entire set. So it was back to the store for me.
> 
> I was fortunate that there were several types of 3mm beads available. This would mean that they would be easy for my customers to locate too. I chose a soft gold color and purchased them and came home to try them out.
> 
> I chose a bit that the 3mm beads would comfortably sit in and it made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see when drilling the piece that there was plenty of room available and that the ornaments would still be strong.
> 
> I placed a couple of beads in this piece just to show how they would look when they were finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Today I will finish up cutting. These ornaments are actually very easy to cut, although they look as if they may be a bit difficult. I am thinking that I may do a short video which will show the process and some tips on cutting this type of pattern in order to show how simple it can be to get nice results.
> 
> While I had hoped to be finishing with the project and on to writing instructions today, I don't feel bad about the delay at all. My first priority is that the project works out like it is meant to and that everyone is easily able to accomplish it when following my instructions. I often have others offer to cut my prototypes for me, but this is one of the reasons I like to do it for myself. Besides knowing in my own heart that things will work out well with the designs, having these little setbacks helps me learn the limitations that I have when drawing and designing. I also love the cutting process and get a great deal of enjoyment out of seeing these pieces come to life.
> 
> So one more day until these are done it seems. But hopefully it will be worth the wait and these ornaments will be another design that people will enjoy and be able to create with little trouble. And I will know I have done a good job.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday.


I really like the whimsy Christmas trees


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Milestone *

It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?

I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.

Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"

Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:










Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*

HOLY MOLEY!!

I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.

But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.

It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)

When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.

I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?

But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.

We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.

When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.

So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.

I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:










I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.

Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.

Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!










Have an incredible Sunday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Congratulations on the million mark.

I for one enjoy reading your blog everyday.

Thank you for that.

Lee


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye.  I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Nice to meet a Millionaire. 

I think that you always were though

Wealth is inside.

Keep up the great work & inspiration

Thank you Sheila

Jamie


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Sheila:
Lee said it very well. Congrats on the milestone. I also enjoy reading your blog every day. Please keep up the good work.
Skip


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Thank you all! It is because of you guys that I am here every day! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


right up there with randolf hearst girl

i know you are not as extravagant as he was

but soon you should be able to build a modest castle too

maybe 'sheilas shack'
with a big rocker
like lily tomlins
on the front porch

thanks for waking us all 
to good things 
in ourselves
and each other


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!












note the cat gargoyle?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Congratulations, Sheila.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Way to go!! If you ever had any trade secrets, they're gone now ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Thank you both! Topamax - I still hold some cards close to my chest! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


That is probably a good idea ;-) An ace in the hole is always good insurance.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


Congratulations Sheila on becoming a millionaire! You have inspired many folks including me!
Love the new ornaments.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone *
> 
> It's one of those 'perfect' Sunday mornings today. Fresh coffee laced with cinnamon. My little 'all season' tree glowing a soft orange light (yes - I have orange lights on it for the autumn season!), Pancakes curled up on my lap as I type with the sound of Vivaldi cello concertos playing softly. What more can I ask?
> 
> I truly cherish these mornings when I plan and reflect and enjoy the simple things and comforts around me. And of course there is my writing.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something that to me was amazing. I am an official "millionaire!"
> 
> Not in the financial sense by any means. But in a way that I never would have imagined. I needed to check something on my main blog page here at Lumberjocks and something caught my eye. I had to take a screen shot just so I could allow it to sink in a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, folks! That is *one million nine thousand two hundred eighty eight reads!*
> 
> HOLY MOLEY!!
> 
> I knew I was approaching the million mark earlier this year, but I honestly didn't think too much about it. Maybe just a little to be honest, but not that much. I am not one for numbers as those of you who read regularly already know. Whether that is a good or a bad trait is debatable, but it is just not something that usually gets my attention.
> 
> But in thinking about it, it is kind of cool, and it is something that I feel kind of good about. I have been writing just about every day here on Lumberjocks for two and a half years now, and I also republish the blog on my own site and on Facebook and G+ too, which isn't even included in these numbers. When I think about it, that is a lot of people who I am connecting with and it kind of overwhelms me.
> 
> It is funny, as there are times when I wonder if I should keep writing every day. After all, every day isn't full of excitement. There are some slow days or 'ordinary' days when nothing particularly exciting happens. But that is when I work to pull out my favorite silly kitty pictures or thoughtful quotes for you all to ponder and I try to make you all smile or give you positive thoughts to get you through your day. And you know what? It also helps me think positive thoughts and makes me smile, too! (Funny how that works!)
> 
> When I see the number of entries that I have written and think of the number of hours it must have taken me to type, it kind of blows my mind. But when I think of all the wonderful friendships that I have forged through my writing here and the support and advice and people that I have come to know from all over the world, I think that there could have been no better way that I could have spent my time. I consider you all dear friends and I want to thank you ALL for your support, advice and friendship these past years.
> 
> I am sometime asked why I choose to 'put myself out here' every day and write about all of my experiences. When I am asked that, I sometimes also question myself and start to wonder the same thing. There have been times when I wonder if what I am doing here is silly and I should keep things more to myself. After all, who would be interested in my life here in the river banks in my little place with my three cats?
> 
> But that is usually when I receive a note or an email from someone who tells me how much they enjoy hearing of my everyday escapades or how something I said or did helped them through a problem or issue they were having. Or even just how it made them smile. And I know that I have a purpose here.
> 
> We live in a world that is connected by the internet. Through our computers, we are able to learn about so many things and meet people that affect our lives profoundly. It isn't like watching TV where the information is only shared in one direction. By using the internet, we are able to communicate and interact with each other in ways that were not possible just a few years ago. Not only are we able to learn from each other, but we are able to forge friendships that were not possible just a short time ago.
> 
> When I moved away from Chicago, I was afraid that I would lose touch with some of the people there. Coming to rural Canada was a huge change for me from living in a large city. But through communication and the internet, I have not only been able to keep up with my friends and family, but in many cases more so than I had done when I lived right near them. It really can be a great thing.
> 
> So blogging here is something that I feel is a good thing. I owe a great deal of success to you, my friends who have been with me here in the mornings and have also shared your thoughts and advice and friendships. Not only do you help me through some of my own dilemmas, but you also inspire me to do better and strive for excellence every single day. I don't think for a second that I would have accomplished all that I did in the past two and a half years without your support and friendship. So many of you are my mentors and I am grateful for your friendship. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I had an incredibly productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish my new set of ornaments, but I also filmed a video which gives some tips on cutting them. I didn't get all the editing done, and I should have the video ready for tomorrow, but I will show you a sample picture of one of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with this set of ornaments. They came out looking beautiful and elegant and most important they are very EASY to make! That is why I wanted to create a video. It will show just how simple the process is.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those 'just about perfect' days. My time was spent doing all the things I love - being creative and teaching others to do so too. It was one of those (many) days when I really feel fortunate to have the life I have. And I want you all to know just how grateful I am that you are a part of it. Together we can tackle just about anything life throws our way - and smile in the process.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you have fun and do things that you love to do. I know that my day will be fun because it already started out that way. I'll have the video and some good pictures for you tomorrow. And maybe some other surprises, too.
> 
> Thank you all for reading. And thank you too for your friendship. You have added a great deal to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Sunday!


LOL….Congrats. You are priceless in my book, and irreplacable..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Monday!*

Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.

I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.

Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.

I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.










I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.

Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."

I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.










In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.

There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.

Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.

It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.

I wish you all a wonderful week too!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


The new star looks very good. The 3D theme continues to go well.

Funny thing about designs, I find, some are ready to go into production almost before the pixels are dry on the screen. Others, like you, I find are better tucked away to be brought out for the finishing touches at a later date.

Whilst things are slow for me at the moment I think I have my 'design head' sufficiently trained to kick into gear when an idea arises.

I agree with you its better to make as well as design. It provides essential feedback into the design process, as you found recently with decoration ball sizing. Even if you use 3D CAD, as I do, there is nothing like actually cutting some wood to tell you if your design will really work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


Yes, Martyn, the actual making of the project is probably the best part! Seeing it come to life and learning what will work and what may give difficulty is probably the best part of the process. I know other designers don't always cut their designs, and I realize that I would probably be able to produce a greater number of designs if I did not, but that would take all the fun out of it for me, as well as not have them the best they can be. "Quality over quantity" and all of that.

Feel better soon. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


Hi Sheila,
What a real beauty in 3d. They look small lanterns. They are very attractive too. If only I am around there, I will try to put a lighted pebbles (LED) instead…. keep it going. I like the circle to be a sphere then hang a Christmas ball in the center.

Martyn,
Allow me to say some of my geometry cannot be drawn in sketch up. And it can only be realized in actual measurement. Take a glance on this….









Thanks to both of you. You really inpire me.
God bless,


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


Good morning Sheila,
Thank you for sharing another new design. i will add that to my to-do list.
Rick


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


What you mean like this, Bert?










Sorry, its drawn using *TurboCAD*, not sketchup


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


I love your new desings!! I can't wait until you update your site! 
Both the 3d and the embelished ornaments are wonderful!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


with all these turbo-monday´s I have to ask … are you prepping 
for partisipating in the fast-week on saltlake dessert with something homebreewed in the Mustang 
had to ask this way since I saw the movie … the fastest Indian ever with Sir Philip Anthony Hopkins
in the leading part (also known from the movie Hannibal Lector )

I like the fact that you are cutting your own design as well … keep doing that 
I think on the long run you wont regret it since you build up a confidence with your costummers
that is priceless both for you and your costummer to come and those you already have 

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


Martyn, thanks n I need to study again this summer for turbo cad. I need it.
Sheila, Sorry too for invading you territory. I am just curious when design is the topic.
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


Not a problem at all Bert! Thank you both for sharing your information here, as I am sure that many people are interested in it. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Monday!*
> 
> Another Monday is upon us. Why is it the Mondays come so quickly? It is hard to believe that we are nearly half way through with November already and approaching the end of the year. Again. Looking back on the past year, it all seems to be a blur. I know we had a car trip to Cape Breton in there somewhere. Several days in the summer were spent cutting out witches' hats and boots and Christmas stockings and packages. The day on the beach when I drew the snowmen. It all went by so quickly.
> 
> I haven't done much painting lately. While I promise myself I would do that at least on Sundays, it seems that there is always other things calling me that are difficult to ignore. It isn't that I don't enjoy the other things, but perhaps there are just too many things that I enjoy doing and there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish everything.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. While I didn't achieve everything I set out to do, I did accomplish quite a bit. I need to teach myself to be happy with what I DID accomplish rather than scold myself for the things that I didn't get to.
> 
> I got the house in order for the most part. I also worked on the pictures for the new ornaments. They came out lovely I think and today I will be completing the pattern packet for them and getting them, as well as the slotted designs onto the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a stupid thing too. While cleaning off the disk of the camera, I inadvertently deleted some of the step-by-step pictures for the pattern packet which showed me applying the beads to the ornaments. I had thought that I had already transferred them to my hard drive, but after dumping them off of the camera, I realized that I had not done so yet. I now need to cut an additional piece and take them over again, which won't take too long, but will still take some time.
> 
> Yes - there is such a thing as being "too organized."
> 
> I did design and cut a new ornament to give away for free on the site. It is also a slotted ornament, and I hope it will allow people who haven't tried to cut something like that to stretch out of their comfort zone a bit and give it a shot. It is a Christmas Star ornament, and while it is simple, I think it is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the calendar, I realize that there are only a couple of weeks left for Christmas designs. After all, I can't really expect to introduce them in the middle of December and have them do well. I have quite a few things that I wanted to do this year and it seems that I only have gotten to a fraction of them. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I suppose you could look at it either way. On one hand it is unfortunate, as I would have loved to introduce many of these ideas this year. But on the other, it is what I refer to as "job security" for myself and I know I have a great line up waiting for next year. Usually by then too, the ideas are refined and even better than I had originally thought, so waiting can be a good thing too.
> 
> There is just no way to mass produce these new ideas. I know other designers can crank out designs at a much faster rate, but I like to actually build the projects. After all, that is why I began doing this in the first place. I cherish my time at the scroll saw and can honestly say that I thoroughly enjoy it. As I do the painting projects. Otherwise, I would think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't forget about the video either. I have several segments that need to be edited today and uploaded. I hope to have that on my YouTube channel by tomorrow.
> 
> It is going to be a busy and exciting week, I think. Mondays are a fresh start and to me like starting a new chapter in a wonderful book you are reading. I always like the thought of them. It is going to be a great week of accomplishment and progress and I can't wait to begin.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week too!


Those all look amazing Sheila. Very dressy, and classy.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*

Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.

The link to the video is here: 




This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.

One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.

I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.

I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.

I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.

I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.

I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)

Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.

We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.

I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.

It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.

Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


Great video, Sheila. I just sent off the location to one of my new scroll saw friends. You do such a fine job of explaining everything.
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


Thanks Ellen. I am glad you found it helpful. The more I make the better I (hopefully) get!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


Good video. Pace is just about right. Lots of little, hard earned/learned, tips in there as well.

I like the way that some of the little pieces you have sawn out seem to run away like they have escaped from the wood.

I still watch this level of skill on the scroll saw with my mouth open.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


great video.

I just thought of a tip you might be interested in, although I might have gotten it from you(I don't remember). When cutting the outside of the ornament, drill an entry hole like you would for any other cut. That way the entire outside remains intact, and helps to support the cut as you go. It is a simple thing, but makes a difference.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


Good morning Sheila. Another great video. It shows how easily one can achieve perfect corners and sharp points. Your videos are very clear and very helpful. Looking forward to the site update for the new patterns.
I have just come back from a wood carving show in Puyallup WA. where they had a scrollsawing section in the competition. There was some beautiful work and I enjoyed meeting the artists and talking about their process. Learning more every day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


Thank you all for the nice comments. I am glad you like the video. While there is still much room for improvement on my video skills, I am glad you all feel that it gets the point across. I just need to practice, practice, practice!  Thanks so much for your feedback.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted and Finishing the Site Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. I did accomplish many of the things that I set out to do. One of the most important things was that I finished editing the video on how to drill the depressions for the embellished ornaments and also demonstrates a couple of cutting techniques for those ornaments.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I shot it in several short segments. I tried to just show the technique that I described and finished the processes off camera. I felt that this way I was able to get the point across and not drag as much as some of the other videos did. Over all, I thought the pace of it moved a bit better than on previous videos.
> 
> One thing that I still need to work on was where to place the camera. I believe that I had it a bit close, as things were a bit out of focus for parts of the video. I thought the camera was set to "auto focus" and should have changed as things moved around but perhaps I moved too quickly for it to compensate. In any case, I will try a couple of things for next time and while it isn't perfect, I do think it is watchable and gets the point across.
> 
> I still struggle with the editing software. Windows movie maker changed when I upgraded to Windows 7. The software offers lots of options and while I know exactly what I want to do, I have a hard time actually doing it. I suppose one day I need to break down and watch a couple of tutorials on using it and save myself some headaches. But yesterday wasn't the day for that. I just wanted to get it up and running and move on to the next thing.
> 
> I finally was able to edit everything together and post the video. While it isn't perfect, I think it gets the idea across as so what I wanted to show. Once again, I feel that the more I make videos, the easier it will get. I need to make them more often than every couple of months for me to feel completely comfortable doing so. But I hope it helps some of you with a couple of things.
> 
> I also decided to purchase another domain name for the painting side of my business. Since our site is growing every time we update, we feel that it is very important to keep things simple so that everything that we have is easy to see and find. This gets more difficult as we are growing, as we don't like to clutter things up so much that people cannot find things. While we have the painting part of the site separate on its own pages and sub pages, we know that it also will be growing and the day may come when it needs an independent site of its own. So yesterday I purchased the name www.tolepaintingdesigns.com and we set it up to point to the painting pages of my site. This will not only be good for the search engines, but also for some advertising that I am doing that will be directed to painters.
> 
> I am not quite ready to split the site yet, as it will mean some additional costs and a bit more maintenance, but I can see that happening in the not too distant future and taking this first step towards doing so is a good thing that will help me keep things organized. Since the name was available, I thought I would grab it now for future use.
> 
> I am still finishing up on the two pattern packets and getting the site updated. My goal for the day is to update the site and send out the newsletter announcing that new patterns are available. It will be a good feeling to do the update, as it always feels good to keep things current. We have been averaging about two updates per month or so and it shows people that we are always available. Our mailing list is growing every day too, which is a really good sign. (If you haven't already and want to receive my newsletter, please sign up HERE)
> 
> Keith recently has spent a great deal of his time cross referencing products on the individual product pages. We find that this is a great way to show perspective buyers other patterns that they may have been interested in and missed. The product list of similar items is unobtrusive, as it is below the product description and photos, but we feel that they immediately have shown to be a great selling tool and have seen a good return, as some of the older products listed have been once again selling. It is a good way to better show things.
> 
> We are always learning it seems. Every single day. I think that is a great thing. One needs to be open to new challenges and trying new things in order to keep life exciting and fresh. Otherwise we will certainly become stagnant and boring.
> 
> I want to thank you all who participate in my blog here and share your ideas. Whether it is by helping me with an idea or thought, or talking about your own accomplishments and challenges, I think that sharing information on an open forum such as this is a great way for others to learn and expand their own way of thinking. And we are all the better for it.
> 
> It isn't all about me here. It is about all of us and I hope you all feel that it is a good place to express you own thoughts and discuss your own challenges and ideas too. It would be pretty boring if I talked only to myself every day. Without all of you, I would have stopped writing long ago.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. I hope you all have a great day!


Very good Sheila. I think those really add some bling to your fine scroll works, even tho your scrollings are super anyway. Nice addition/s


----------



## scrollgirl

*What Next?*

I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.

It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.

But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.

That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.

My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.

My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.

With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.










I can't wait to see where it will lead.

"Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


Sheila I also feel that a day that is productive is FAR better

than an idle day. To be content is a wonderful thing. I'm

slowly getting my stock levels up which is great as when I

have that done it lets me do my specials and the very best,

making up new designs.

Have a great day.

Jamie


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


As always, great thoughts and ideas. I love how you create and sometimes wonder how you do it. Keep it up, please


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


Thank you both very much.  I am very grateful for the inspiration I get from everyone here.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


Some folks ask me am I not bored now that I am retired. What does that mean….........! There are not enough hours in the days for the exciting and creative things to do. I have the wood picked out for the new patterns! Tomorrow is a workshop day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


Workshop days are the best days Anna! I love the time I actually spend at the saw. I don't know why, but it is so relaxing for me to just cut away, usually with some of my favorite music playing in the background. 

I don't see how anyone could be "bored"! There is always such a variety of fun things to do. I suppose it depends on what type of personality you have.

Have a great day tomorrow!  Sheila


----------



## nobuckle

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


I totally agree with you about the idleness thing. I have a very difficult time being idle. It makes me feel as though I am becoming stagnate. Currently my days are filled with reading and studying so I am not able to get out to the shop much. Given my driven nature, I sometimes feel guilty if I'm in the shop when I know I could use that time to study for my next exam. It's hard for me to find a good balance.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


The only thing missing, is a stick with a dew-rag full o kitty toys on that cats shoulders


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Next?*
> 
> I actually accomplished all I had set out to accomplish yesterday. That in itself was good. I finished my pattern packets, uploaded the new things to the site and sent out the newsletter. All was done by around 9pm and I even had a chance to relax for an hour or so before retiring. It was a good day.
> 
> It feels good to reach these small plateaus. This is a time when I feel on top of things. All the things that were pressing have been attended to and I am free to follow any direction that I please.
> 
> But I don't want to rest and be idle. Before the newsletter was even sent I was already thinking ahead to today and what I would be doing next. By the time I woke up this morning, I had another full list in my head of things that I want to accomplish.
> 
> That really isn't a bad thing. In fact, I think it is quite the opposite. I look at these ideas and responsibilities as part of life, like the rhythmical crashing of waves to the shore. Or like breathing.
> 
> My life is full and there is much to accomplish. I find little pleasure in being idle and 'relaxing' as some would like to call it. Perhaps it is because I find such a great deal of joy in my day to day life. I find no need to escape.
> 
> My biggest dilemma is which direction to follow next. There are so many wonderful choices ahead that it is difficult to choose. Each one is filled with adventure and creativity and discovery. And I am sure that no matter which path I follow, I will learn something new.
> 
> With that said, I will begin. One choice at a time. Whichever way I choose doesn't really matter, as they are all heading towards good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see where it will lead.
> 
> "Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence." - Henry David Thoreau


Balance is always hard Doug. I find it to be so anyway. I love what I do, so it isn't a hardship to work a lot, but I also need time to do the everyday things like the house stuff and laundry and stuff like that. I try to keep a balance with everything, but I lean toward the work stuff. One thing about owning your own business and working from home, you are never really 'off'. Sometimes I check my computer in the middle of the night and wind up filling an order or two. It's crazy!

And Roger - I like that! A little kitty hobo! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *

Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.

I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.

Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.

The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.

I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.

So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.










It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.






The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood

I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:










In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


I like it specially the blending of colors but there is limitation….. when sanding 
Is required then you peel it off. I like more the nature.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Talking of Malachite, I picked up this little box (12×9 x 5 cm) whilst working in South Africa back in 1997. It was a wedding anniversary present for Sue.










As for being stuck, been there, done that and I'm sure I will again.

This has given me an idea for a box of my own in wood, thanks, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Amazing work! Thanks for sharing Sheila. I've seen this done on paper but never on wood.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Just to share 
This cabinet is made from 3/4 plywood and finished with painted stain, topcoated with laquer. Looks like a mahogany finish.









Everyone are amazed with the finish.
Have a nice day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Martyn - that is just beautiful! I think Malachite is so lovely! And Bert - the cabinet is really beautiful too. Faux finishing is really an interesting part of woodworking that I would like to look into more. I had a couple of classes in it a while back and I really enjoyed them. Thank you both for showing these pieces. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


I've never heard or seen this, but, holy moly. Wow, pretty awesome


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


I am glad you enjoyed it Roger. I thought it was pretty cool! 

Sheila


----------



## superdav721

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Wonderful material.
I see a peacock.
Nice Blog Sheila.
Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ideas, Ideas, Ideas . . . *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days where I did a lot of busy little things and worked toward getting everything in order. While I kept busy all day, if I were to have to talk about what I accomplished, it probably wouldn't seem like it was very much. But sometimes those days are very important, as they help lay the foundation so that everything runs smoothly.
> 
> I am working on the new designs today, and still getting my footings as to which direction I want to head. I will admit there is still a fog in my creative air, and I have not quite decided yet what to work on at full force. I am closer though, and I feel that by the end of the day, I will have a clear idea of my next project and be able to attack it at full force.
> 
> Indecision can be a crippling force. Even when there are many ideas, if we aren't focused and clear on what we want to work on, struggling with choosing can slow things down considerably. I find this happens from time to time if I allow myself to get caught up in it. Right now, I am thinking in several different directions at once, and they are all pulling me in some way or another. In my head, I have categories of designs such as Christmas, Winter, Spring, Painting, Scrolling and Yard Art. Then there is the next magazine article that I need to begin thinking about. They are all equally important, but I need to really prioritize them and sort through and decide what to do next.
> 
> The obvious choice is Christmas, as time is running short on that one. So that narrows it down a bit. Then there are the sub-categories of ornaments, plaques, word art, etc. that need to be considered. But I am getting there, and the fog is lifting. It gets to a point when I have to "just do it" and force myself to think in one direction and filter out all the rest for now. And I am just about there.
> 
> I apologize if this doesn't make interesting blog material. But it is part of the process and many of my fellow designers talk of getting 'stuck' and I believe that it is partly due to this phenomena.
> 
> So for now, I have something that I thought was pretty cool for you to see. My brother sent this video to me, as he thought it would interest me. I found it to be very cool and I thought I would share it with you, my fellow artists and woodworkers. It may give you some inspiration for some ideas, but either way I found the process fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called "Marbelous Marble Wood Flooring by Snedker Studio" by Pernille Snedker Hansen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to her website is here if you wish to see more about it: http://snedkerstudio.dk/Marbelous-Wood
> 
> I find it to be an interesting and unique process. I could see this also done on a small scale for boxes and other projects using your own choices of colors. It reminds me of Malachite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I hope you enjoy it and it perhaps gives you some ideas.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you Dave! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*

Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.

About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.

I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.

I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.

In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.

In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!

I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.

I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.

Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!

I took some pictures to show you.

Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:










The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:










It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:










It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:










I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.

I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.

I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.

This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.

Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.

My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.

I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## JoeyG

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


Sheila, it is great that you got this piece. I have been a fan of Ryan's for a while now and have watched as he worked on this one. Such talent! I hope to be able to own one of his great sculptures one day. The steampunk look works great with his style.

Thanks for sharing this. I have been envious of whoever was getting this one. Now I can rest easy that it's in good hands.


----------



## westxjim

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


I just want to say thanks for sharing this wonderful creation. I enjoy your blog very much. I found it, and you, searching for information on scroll saw art and then reading your blog and your information saw that you are in an area that my wife and I fell in love with during a month long visit to NS a couple of years ago. Thanks for inspiring an upcoming journey into a new area of woodworking.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


Thanks Joey! I have been so excited about it for a long time! I know that Ryan was going through so many huge life changes and I truly appreciate the time and effort he put into making this piece. I am very lucky that I got the last piece he made before his move! He is not only very talented, but also a kind and thoughtful person. You can see by his work that he just loves what he does and makes his pieces from his heart. I have never had a piece so special!

And Jim - thanks too for your nice comments. I sometimes worry if I am "off subject" here on LJ's, but I do try to tie it in with creativity which is at the heart of everything we make anyway. Yes, Nova Scotia is a beautiful place. As you know by reading, there isn't a day that goes by when I am not grateful for all I have and for being here. There is no way to measure inner peace, but I truly feel that I have found it here.

I wish you both a wonderful day!  Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


An inspired piece of art. Thank you for sharing it, Sheila.

Of the things we notice, it might be particularly inspired piece of scroll work that brings back memories or evokes strong feelings.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


All I can say is "WOW!" This is a beautiful piece. It sets one's imagination going. I can visualize a whole story written about this character that Ryan has created. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


Congratulation with the score Sheila 
yes its a score if one gets a unique piece of art 
I like steampunk but wuold never have thought 
something with a life (though imaginaire )wuold 
be a part of it but I have to bow for the Artist 
he has catch the theme very well 
take care of it as long as you have borrowed it 
there is other generations in the future that shuold 
generoused with what is possiple

enjoy 
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Beauty of Art Comes in Many Forms*
> 
> Today's post isn't about woodworking. It is about creativity and appreciating talent and beauty. To me it all ties together, as I don't feel that one can be a designer without having appreciation for things around us. I don't think it matters which of those things we notice. It may be a beautiful but simple piece of furniture. It may be a finishing technique that displays expertise and excellence. It may be an incredible box that we would think would be impossible to build. It may even be a certain style or texture used in a painting. Appreciation is something that is very personal and I look at it as an awareness of what it took to make something that we consider extraordinary. And I want to share something extraordinary with you.
> 
> About a year or so ago, while I was on Facebook, I noticed a post from one of my friends had made on the page of a sculptor named Ryan Macleod. With the post, was a picture of a beautifully detailed, whimsical dragon. I usually don't follow others' posts, but this dragon caught my eye because of its incredible detail and charm. I needed to look further.
> 
> I went to Ryan's Facebook Page, and began to look through all the pictures of his creations. I was dumbfounded by the incredible amount of detail that he put into his pieces and I had trouble believing that he actually hand sculpted these pieces from clay. I had never before "known" anyone with such patience and talent, and when I saw how young he was, it just made it more amazing to me.
> 
> I then clicked the link to his Macleod Dragons website and I read all about him and marveled at his work. Such patience and craftsmanship! His creations are just beautiful.
> 
> In the months that followed, I got to 'know' Ryan through his Facebook page. He was very open to showing step-by-step pictures of his latest creation and I loved seeing the pieces evolve though the pictures he posted. I also learned from reading his posts that in August he was moving to India to get married and begin a new life.
> 
> In the late spring, I contacted him to see if he would be able to make a dragon for me. He had stated that he did commissions, and when further inquiring, I discovered that his prices were more than reasonable. I was very fortunate to catch him at a time when he was looking for some work to fill his time prior to his departure to India. After several discussions, we came to terms and he agreed to make a piece for me. I was thrilled!
> 
> I am quite a fan of the 'Steampunk' genre. I love the way that the mechanical meets the detail of the Victorian era. It is one of the rare times too that Keith and I agree on a style, as it seems we are so opposite in many different ways. While we have minimal decorations in our place, what we do have reflects that theme as with our huge clock we got last spring and the storage boxes which look like old books. Little by little we are adding (just a few) quality pieces to our theme here and watching it evolve.
> 
> I asked Ryan if there were any way he could make a 'Steampunk Dragon' and he thought he would be up to the task. I listed some of the things I liked which may be included, and I let his own imagination and creativity take over. What resulted was far more spectacular than I could have ever imagined. And while it turned out to be the last commission he would take on prior to his departure, it was in every way a piece that far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Yesterday, after many months, my piece finally arrived. With all that was happening in Ryan's life, things were understandably delayed a bit, but I understood, as I had moved here to Canada from Chicago a few years ago and I remember how chaotic that time was for me. My patience certainly paid off, as when I finally saw the piece up close it took my breath away. It is amazing!
> 
> I took some pictures to show you.
> 
> Ryan created an awesome 'mechanical dragon' for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon measures about 11" tall. It is somewhat of a robot, and it is holding a young kitty in its arms and playfully dangling a mouse toy above it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sitting on a stool on a 'stone' base, and every inch of it and every detail is made of clay. The only part that is not clay are the light bulb details at the back of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that all the cords, rivets, stitching on the cat and mouse, and even the key on the back are made from clay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share it with you! I have uploaded several other pictures into my Picasa Album. I just wanted to share them with you.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to stop by Ryan's website too and see his other extraordinary creations. He is an amazing artist and his talent is something that you don't see every day.
> 
> I feel so fortunate and privileged to own one of his original pieces. It is something that I saved for a long time to afford, and I will cherish it for the rest of my life.
> 
> This was a huge extravagance for me. It is rare that I purchase something that is so purely for my own pleasure. I suppose that is what "art" really is though. Something that fills both the heart and your senses. I want to thank Ryan for taking the time to make this beautiful piece for me. I feel very fortunate to have it.
> 
> Besides the beautiful piece, I also feel that I have made a friend not only in Ryan, but also with his mom who shipped the piece to me after Ryan's departure. We have become 'friends' on Facebook, and it has been wonderful to see Ryan find happiness and get married to a beautiful woman. I can only imagine what his happiness will inspire in his work. I can't wait to see.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this and reading this story. While it isn't about woodworking or painting, it is about how wonderfully universal art can be. Expressing ourselves through our art is something that we all have in common. Whether we are designers or making other's designs, we all put our hearts and our souls into what we love to do, and the results is wonderful.
> 
> My own creativity is returning, and I spent the day yesterday drawing as I will today. It seems that the ideas are again flowing and soon there will be new designs to share with you all. It feels good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. I hope you find joy in whatever you choose to do.


Very awesome. Thnx for sharing. Life is good


----------



## scrollgirl

*On the Road Again!*

Keith and I decided to take our final trip of the year to Halifax yesterday. With the cold weather inevitably approaching, we made a quick decision to take off yesterday and spend the night at our favorite hotel and enjoy some shopping. I'll keep this short because we have limited computer access, but I will be back tomorrow. I just want you all to know!

Sorry this got posted in the class blog first. This computer is strange!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again!*
> 
> Keith and I decided to take our final trip of the year to Halifax yesterday. With the cold weather inevitably approaching, we made a quick decision to take off yesterday and spend the night at our favorite hotel and enjoy some shopping. I'll keep this short because we have limited computer access, but I will be back tomorrow. I just want you all to know!
> 
> Sorry this got posted in the class blog first. This computer is strange!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Have a gr8 and safe trip


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again!*
> 
> Keith and I decided to take our final trip of the year to Halifax yesterday. With the cold weather inevitably approaching, we made a quick decision to take off yesterday and spend the night at our favorite hotel and enjoy some shopping. I'll keep this short because we have limited computer access, but I will be back tomorrow. I just want you all to know!
> 
> Sorry this got posted in the class blog first. This computer is strange!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Have a great trip and be careful. Whenever I hear Haifax, Nova Scota, I remember a family car trip the summer of 1959 and seeing the Queen of England when she visited there. I remember it as being beautiful country. Best wishes to you and Keith for a wonderful week end!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Road Again!*
> 
> Keith and I decided to take our final trip of the year to Halifax yesterday. With the cold weather inevitably approaching, we made a quick decision to take off yesterday and spend the night at our favorite hotel and enjoy some shopping. I'll keep this short because we have limited computer access, but I will be back tomorrow. I just want you all to know!
> 
> Sorry this got posted in the class blog first. This computer is strange!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you both. We love our area and we certainly enjoy our small road trips! There is so much beauty to see and enjoy here. The only thing we miss are the kitties! But our neighbor Lee comes and takes care of them for us. But still - it is good to be home! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on Tape for Applying Patterns *

Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.

On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.

There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.

One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.

I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:










But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.

To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.

We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:










We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.

So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx

It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.

The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.

But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.

In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.

Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here. 

I wish you all a great Sunday!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Sheila, 
Welcome back! Glad you made it safely. 
I have used two products you don't mention. Glue sticks work great on paper patterns. Applied generously to the paper, it sticks very well and the adhesive doesn't seem to penetrate deeply so when the paper is sanded off (or moistened and peeled off) there is little residue. The other product is rubber cement, a kids school project adhesive. Again, applied to just the paper generously and quickly stuck to the wood, it will peel off when done. If applied to paper and wood (both surfaces lightly), then the bond is much more permanent.

I find that the rubber cement and 3m 77 penetrate the wood enough that it has been worth my time to stack a waste layer just to hold the pattern.

Just some things I've experienced.
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Thanks Dan for your input. I really like posting as many options as possible to give others choices. That way people can choose what works best for them and what they are making. 

Sheila


----------



## grandpabill

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila: This may be something that has already been covered but I have had good luck with Loctite
spray adhesive "General performance 100". I used to use a product from Duro that Lowes Stores carried but
they no longer have it and started carrying this Loctite product. I have had no problems with it except learning how much to use and how long to let it tack up. Cost is reasonable, I think I pay about $6 -$7 for a 13.5 Oz.
can.

Bill W.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila,

Isn't it amazing how such a small thing can turn into such a big thing?

I have similar problems with Ezee-Feed production on occassion. For example, HTC Products made the 22" roller we use on the side of our infeed unit. It was so convenient just to include one of their rollers in with the shippment, as it was well packaged, and included a mounting bracket.

Unfortunately, they discontinued making it, so now we need to purchase the roller from another manufacturer, fabricate a mounting bracket, paint it, and package it in it's own box, so it isn't banging around loose in our crates. What was quick and easy is now an extra thing to deal with.

However, life goes on, right.

Lee


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila,
I'm sitting here looking at my brand new can of Elmer's Spray Adhesive . . . haven't used it yet . . . now I'm thinking of trying to exchange it for some Stencil Adhesive Spray carried by the local Home Hardware store for about $8.
The description states - 
Adheres stencil to almost any surface (plaster, wood, etc.)
Allows stencil to be moved several times with just one spray (similar to a sticky office memo pad)
Will not leave a sticky residue on walls








Have you tried any stencil sprays before? I wonder if this would grip well enough to do the job properly?

I've used 3M™ Super 77™ in the past, but that product does not know the meaning of "let go".

Curious to hear what works best.

Regards.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Welcome back. Funny, I used to live about 15 minutes away from Avon, OH. When our Ford plant closed it's doors in Lorain, OH, they moved the production of the Ford Econoline van to Avon Lake, which is right next door to Avon. Thus, the reason for me moving/transferring to the Kentucky Truck Plant, back in '97.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila,
Good to hear you had a good trip. I've been using the Elmer's spray adhesive and now half way through the can it sprays a sticky mess which does not adhere to anything. I bought a small can of Elmers Craft Bond and used it today. It seems to work OK so far. It was the only thing I could get in a small can (4oz) size. I have also tried the stencil spray and stencil glue stick in the past. I found the glue stick works better. I'm keeping my eye out for the double sided masking tape as I think that could give a good result.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Tape for Applying Patterns *
> 
> Good morning everyone. After a busy couple of days, it feels good to be home.
> 
> On Friday morning, Keith asked me if I was up for a trip to Halifax. While many times it is hard to think of a 'good time' to get away, we both realized that this would probably be our last opportunity to do so this year. Here in Nova Scotia the weather is always questionable at this time of year and we have learned from the past that driving in the winter months isn't always the smartest thing. The city is a three hours' drive on a good day and the forecast was clear for the next couple of days so we decided to head out.
> 
> There were many things we wanted to accomplish. Besides picking things up for the impending holiday season, there were some things I needed for work here that I wanted to look into. It turned out to be a successful trip in both senses, as well as a nice chance to get away for a couple of days and spend a night in our favorite hotel.
> 
> One of the things that I was most interested was seeing if I could find the double-sided masking tape to possibly use for attaching the pattern to the wood. I realize that there are many 'good' ways to attach the pattern, but I wanted to see if I could locate the tape and try this out.
> 
> I had previously written about the frustrations we were having regarding the use of spray glue. For a while, we were using Elmer's Spray Adhesive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past year or so, it seems that the quality has declined. It seems that either the glue comes out sticky, or clumpy or doesn't come out at all sometimes. On the non-production work, we use blue painter's tape along with the spray. Using the blue tape ensures easy removal of the pattern without leaving a residue, as well as helping the wood not to burn, eliminating the need to add packaging tape over the surface of the pattern when cutting hardwood, as I do most often. However, with the decline in quality of the Elmer's, there are times when even a thorough spraying isn't enough to stop the pattern from peeling off.
> 
> To me, it is as if the contents of the can don't mix thoroughly, even with shaking the can for a good length of time. It is frustrating when one use causes strings of glue to come out and the next time you may get blobs and another time you may get a fine mist, as desired, but the pattern begins to lift as you are cutting. All from the same can! We have purchased this product from several different places and still see the same results, so we can't attribute it to a particular batch or lot. We have in our possession three partially used cans that we try to use on things that are pre-taped and we err on the side of putting too much, just to finish what we have.
> 
> We also tried an alternative product by Krylon called "Easy Tack" which we have had more success with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We feel this product works a bit better, offering a more dependable bond, but we find it is hard to locate. The store that carried it in Yarmouth (Zellers) is going out of business and we are having a bit of trouble locating it in our area. Michael's has it, but it is more expensive there than Zellers at $12 per can. We were fortunate to have a coupon for 25% off though and did pick one up while we were there.
> 
> So we are back to the tape for an alternative. I did find the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape at Home Depot. This tape is made here in Canada. It is distributed by a company which is located in Avon, Ohio, United States. called Shur Tech Brands (1-800-321-0253) yet, when I go to their site, they say that you need to call a company called New United which is located in Florida to find it (1-800-800-7343). The link to the Painter's Mate Green is here: http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx
> 
> It is a bit confusing, I know. But I think that using this product may be one of the best alternatives if you are NOT doing a lot of production work and really want consistency as far as keeping the pattern in place yet being able to remove it easily. I can't wait until the next time I cut and can try this out.
> 
> The tape costs about $8.00 a for 25 meters long and 36mm wide roll. (That's 1.41 in wide by 27.3 yds. for those of you in the US) Some of you may see that as a bit expensive, but when you consider the cost of using the spray adhesive AND also adding a layer of tape over your scrolled project (which I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to avoid burn marks) it really isn't too bad. As I said, the cost would be too much for production work, as well as the time involved to tape the pieces. We typically don't apply tape over the four layers of 1/8" birch we stack cut for cutting our ornament kits without any problem whatsoever, so we don't consider it at all.
> 
> But for normal cutting, I think this may be a good alternative. Many people like Scotch Super 77 spray adhesive, and I have used the product and it is quite reliable, but the cost for it here is about $18 a can, and that is pretty steep. Plus the fact that if I can eliminate a spray altogether, it would make me very happy. Applying a layer of tape is much easier and cleaner and there is no mess or fumes whatsoever.
> 
> In any case, it is worth looking into. 3M makes double sided masking tapes that are available in the United States, but they are quite a bit more expensive. I would think that the best bet if using this method would to try to call the above phone numbers and locate some Painter's Mate tape in your area.
> 
> Well, this is getting long and I need to get going. I am certain that I will talk more about our adventures as time goes on. I hope that some of you found this information helpful and have some success in finding this product in your area. If you do, please let me know so I can pass the information on to other. You can post replies here.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday!


Thanks for the information on the Loctite, Bill. I don't see it here in Canada much, but I used to LOVE Loctite products when I was in the States. They usually have quality stuff and I am sure that lots of people will give it a try.

Lee - you are SO right! It does seem the small things can easily snowball into something so much larger. It is easy to add things in when they are accessible, but like your roller, if even part of the item(s) change, it can throw your entire production out of kilter. We have seen that in the recent past too. We love to include color photos in our patterns, but that is only possible because of our current print set up. When we were having trouble with one way back, we immediately got not one, but TWO back up printers (they were cheap) that are still in the box. It is peace of mind to know that if and when this one dies, we still have good solid back up and won't be stranded. It is the way we will survive!

John - I haven't tried the stencil adhesive. The Easy Tack is similar to that though. While it does a much better job than the Elmer's, I do find that on some of the intricate things, it does let go a bit. Nothing bothers me more than that, as I have mis-cut many pieces due to trying to hold down the pattern when cutting. This happens mostly on the smaller and more intricate stuff, as the pattern loosens up as you are cutting small curls and tendrils.

Roger - I saw something funny like that on our trip. Some of the metal rods that I bought (for some future projects - stay tuned) were manufactured by a company from Chicago that was located on South 63rd Street - less than a mile from where I grew up! I grew up o 58th and Rockwell, on the South Side. It is funny how it brought back memories of my grammar school years and the 'old neighborhood'! Life can be strange!

And Anna - What you describe is EXACTLY what we have been experiencing. How frustrating is that?!? I used to have no problem at all with the sprays, but since when I use a spray, I need to tape the pieces anyway, I figure why not spend a bit more for the tape and not have to wonder if it will work or not? I like consistency. Yes, the tape is a bit costly, but at $8 a roll for 25 meters, it will cover a pretty decent amount of patterns. So why not try it.

I will certainly let you know how I do. Maybe I will video it in the process and you can all learn with me. 

Thanks all for your input! Your ideas and thoughts really help a lot of people!

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*

I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)

Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.

I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.

Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.

In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.

It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.

Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.

But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.

It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.

With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.

Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!

Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .










Have an awesome day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*
> 
> I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)
> 
> Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.
> 
> I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.
> 
> Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.
> 
> In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.
> 
> It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.
> 
> Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.
> 
> It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!
> 
> Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Wish you a gr8 week. I agree with that last pic. I would only add one word to it: "The Army of the* ARMED* Kind"


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*
> 
> I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)
> 
> Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.
> 
> I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.
> 
> Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.
> 
> In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.
> 
> It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.
> 
> Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.
> 
> It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!
> 
> Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Good morning Sheila. A thought occurred to me when thinking of the double sided tape. What happens when stack cutting? I use masking tape to keep the layers of wood together and then spray glue the pattern on top. Hmmm….... gotta think that one out!
Typical November day here - wet, wet, wet. Good day to be inside creating.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*
> 
> I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)
> 
> Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.
> 
> I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.
> 
> Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.
> 
> In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.
> 
> It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.
> 
> Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.
> 
> It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!
> 
> Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome day!


I like using hot glue for stack cutting Anna. I just am sure that I put it on the waste areas of the project. Otherwise, I just put the tape over the top layer and stick the pattern on the top. That should work well.

It is cool and nice here today. Pretty out but nice. Winter is definitely on its way. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*
> 
> I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)
> 
> Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.
> 
> I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.
> 
> Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.
> 
> In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.
> 
> It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.
> 
> Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.
> 
> It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!
> 
> Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Thanks Sheila, That's a great idea. And I do have a hot glue gun. I will try that tomorrow when I'm cutting Keith's angels. I did one yesterday and I'm pleased with the way it turned out. I stacked two layers of mahogany.
Enjoy your dry weather! I guess I'll be doing my walk in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*
> 
> I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)
> 
> Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.
> 
> I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.
> 
> Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.
> 
> In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.
> 
> It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.
> 
> Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.
> 
> It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!
> 
> Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Hi again Anna! I wanted to mention that we use the 'heavy duty' hot glue. There are different strengths of it and it is the one that really sticks well on wood. If by chance I happen to get a bit on the good part of the pieces, I simply pop the piece into the microwave over for 10 seconds at a time to loosen it up. The microwave softens the glue up again and you can separate the pieces without any damage. You have to work quickly though, as it resets fast. But then I just use a sharp little paring knife and gently scrape any that may be left on the design. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *An Awesome Weekend and Full Day Ahead!*
> 
> I am finally getting caught up with everything here. It is amazing how a couple of days away can create such a backlog of things to do! (Perhaps I am not such a slug after all! LOL)
> 
> Yesterday was a busy end to what turned out to be a wonderful weekend. Besides our awesome trip to the city, upon arriving home I feel that I made several new 'friends' when returning calls about woodworking and scroll sawing. I am really starting to understand how life doesn't stop just because we take off for a day or two. It just keeps on rolling along.
> 
> I really love my customers. I love talking to them and hearing about their woodworking and painting and what got them involved and what they are working on. Sometimes what starts with just a question seems to spark a conversation that lasts an hour or more. And in the process, I get to know them and many times help them figure things out. It really is great and it makes me feel as if I contribute to things just a bit. It also helps me learn different techniques and about different products and what works for others. This is all valuable information that I can pass on to others through this blog and the many other avenues that I have to communicate.
> 
> Yesterday's post turned into a very valuable discussion about finding alternative ways to apply patterns for cutting on the scroll saw. While this may seem to be a trivial subject to others who don't do scroll work, the way that the pattern is applied could literally make or break a project. The last thing a scroller (especially one new to scrolling) needs to worry about is keeping the pattern on the wood (OR getting it off after the piece is cut for that matter!) Those of us who scroll know how important this seemingly trivial step is in the process and we also know that not only are there many methods, but many things that can affect which method we use.
> 
> In speaking to one of my customers this weekend, they were very grateful to hear some of the ways that I used and had heard about to successfully apply the pattern. That was part of the process that they were having difficulty with and it was causing a domino effect of frustration in the whole process. I feel good because I was able to help them by suggesting some of the other methods that not only I have used, but what others recommended too. By the time I got off the phone, I could hear the enthusiasm in their voice and felt that they were on the right track again. That is what sharing is all about.
> 
> It was a crazy/busy day yesterday and I finally caught up with most of my messages and mail. I also spent several hours at a penny sale to raise money for the cats that live on the wharf here in Meteghan and Clare. You see, several people like to dump their cats there and there is a group that my neighbor Lee is in that helps them out. They have regular auctions to cover costs of spaying and neutering and other medical care and they have build shelters for the cats in the community and my neighbor Lee goes every single day to feed and care for them. Many of them are ferel and have never been near humans, but just about all of them approach Lee and allow him to pet or hold them. I look at him as the "Cat Whisperer" of our area, along with Adele who heads the group.
> 
> Their annual Penny Sale was yesterday and they raised over $3500 to help the kitties through the winter. Those of you who know me at all will realize how close this cause is to my heart and I was happy to attend my first sale. I sat with Lee at the bakery table and every single thing was sold in the first hour and a half or so! I didn't win any prizes, but I feel like it was the Kitties that came out the big winners in this event! It was a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> But it is back to work today. Since the past couple of days have been filled with 'life' I know I need to get my nose to the grindstone again on work and patterns. I sure saw a lot of things in Halifax and Dartmouth that gave me ideas for projects! I am really charged up about some new things that I am going to make. And I can't wait to try out my new double sided tape for applying the patterns. I think I will do a video of that so you can all see how it will work.
> 
> It's a busy week ahead. And busier days after that. But they are all "good busy" and I am truly happy that I have so many good people and things in my life.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving and hit the gym and get some work done! I was in the middle of drawing my next patterns when we decided to head out on Friday and I can't wait to get back to that too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone! No matter what you do, make your day fun by doing something that you enjoy!
> 
> Here's a wonderful thought to start your Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome day!


Thanks Sheila. I didn't get to the workshop today - life took over! I will get there on Thursday , all day, hopefully and I will try the hot glue then. I actually have some sticks of the heavy duty glue.


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Received My New Keyboard!*

Well, today is going to be a busy, busy, BUSY day! That is probably going to be the tone for the rest of the year it seems. (And maybe next year too!) I made some real progress on my next pattern yesterday and I *hope* to be cutting by tomorrow. (If only!) In order for that to happen, I need to really get my butt in gear and get some things done today.

But first, I have to take a ride to Yarmouth to do some shopping and return one of my keyboards. Some of you may remember that almost two weeks ago, my Logitech keyboard died. (I wrote a blog about it called Death of a Keyboard) I ran to Staples and purchased another one, as it was still under warranty, but Staples told me that I needed to talk to Logitech directly since it was nearly a year old. I needed a keyboard so I purchased another one (for about $119 with tax.)










Logitech K800 Keyboard

When I called Logitech, they couldn't have been better. After trying a couple of things, they just told me they would send me a new one. I didn't even have to send the old one back! I thought that was great customer service. I had told them that I had purchased a keyboard to replace the old one and I asked if I could just swap them out and return the other one, or the new one in its place and they said that would be fine.

So yesterday, my new keyboard arrived. It was identical to what I had purchased, but since it was sent from the United States, it didn't have the French translation on the box. The SKU was one number different too.

So now I don't know what is going to happen. I left all the film and stickers on the new keyboard just in case, but I would think that they would want one where the seals aren't even broken on the box. I don't know if they will accept the new and unopened one without the French instructions. I would think that would be preferable than accepting an open box. Both of them have identical functions. I think it will be interesting to see what they do.

I figure the worse scenario will be that I keep both of them. That wouldn't be tragic because I really like this keyboard a lot and eventually it will die again. But by that time I am sure they will have something new out that I may want to try. I could certainly use my money back too. But I feel like either way it will be OK. I will keep you all posted.

I also need to do some quick shopping for the dinner I am planning on Thursday, and do a final run for the Holiday stuff I need. I can pretty much say that I am done with Christmas shopping because many of the things I am giving are things that I am making, but I need to get a couple of things to fill in.

So it will be a "power shopping" trip and hopefully I will be able to button everything up pretty much.

I hope to be back by early afternoon and have enough time to finish the drawings so that I can cut tomorrow. Then too I can try out the double sided painter's tape that I got this past weekend on my scroll sawing. This pattern that I am making is the perfect candidate for seeing how it will perform. Perhaps I will take some short video clips of how it does. 

So that is it. So much to do! But it will all be good and hopefully everything will work out fine.

I hope you have a good day today.


----------



## racerglen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Received My New Keyboard!*
> 
> Well, today is going to be a busy, busy, BUSY day! That is probably going to be the tone for the rest of the year it seems. (And maybe next year too!) I made some real progress on my next pattern yesterday and I *hope* to be cutting by tomorrow. (If only!) In order for that to happen, I need to really get my butt in gear and get some things done today.
> 
> But first, I have to take a ride to Yarmouth to do some shopping and return one of my keyboards. Some of you may remember that almost two weeks ago, my Logitech keyboard died. (I wrote a blog about it called Death of a Keyboard) I ran to Staples and purchased another one, as it was still under warranty, but Staples told me that I needed to talk to Logitech directly since it was nearly a year old. I needed a keyboard so I purchased another one (for about $119 with tax.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech K800 Keyboard
> 
> When I called Logitech, they couldn't have been better. After trying a couple of things, they just told me they would send me a new one. I didn't even have to send the old one back! I thought that was great customer service. I had told them that I had purchased a keyboard to replace the old one and I asked if I could just swap them out and return the other one, or the new one in its place and they said that would be fine.
> 
> So yesterday, my new keyboard arrived. It was identical to what I had purchased, but since it was sent from the United States, it didn't have the French translation on the box. The SKU was one number different too.
> 
> So now I don't know what is going to happen. I left all the film and stickers on the new keyboard just in case, but I would think that they would want one where the seals aren't even broken on the box. I don't know if they will accept the new and unopened one without the French instructions. I would think that would be preferable than accepting an open box. Both of them have identical functions. I think it will be interesting to see what they do.
> 
> I figure the worse scenario will be that I keep both of them. That wouldn't be tragic because I really like this keyboard a lot and eventually it will die again. But by that time I am sure they will have something new out that I may want to try. I could certainly use my money back too. But I feel like either way it will be OK. I will keep you all posted.
> 
> I also need to do some quick shopping for the dinner I am planning on Thursday, and do a final run for the Holiday stuff I need. I can pretty much say that I am done with Christmas shopping because many of the things I am giving are things that I am making, but I need to get a couple of things to fill in.
> 
> So it will be a "power shopping" trip and hopefully I will be able to button everything up pretty much.
> 
> I hope to be back by early afternoon and have enough time to finish the drawings so that I can cut tomorrow. Then too I can try out the double sided painter's tape that I got this past weekend on my scroll sawing. This pattern that I am making is the perfect candidate for seeing how it will perform. Perhaps I will take some short video clips of how it does.
> 
> So that is it. So much to do! But it will all be good and hopefully everything will work out fine.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today.


Sheila, I think the next thing to go will be your mouse..
(nice kitty paw ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Received My New Keyboard!*
> 
> Well, today is going to be a busy, busy, BUSY day! That is probably going to be the tone for the rest of the year it seems. (And maybe next year too!) I made some real progress on my next pattern yesterday and I *hope* to be cutting by tomorrow. (If only!) In order for that to happen, I need to really get my butt in gear and get some things done today.
> 
> But first, I have to take a ride to Yarmouth to do some shopping and return one of my keyboards. Some of you may remember that almost two weeks ago, my Logitech keyboard died. (I wrote a blog about it called Death of a Keyboard) I ran to Staples and purchased another one, as it was still under warranty, but Staples told me that I needed to talk to Logitech directly since it was nearly a year old. I needed a keyboard so I purchased another one (for about $119 with tax.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech K800 Keyboard
> 
> When I called Logitech, they couldn't have been better. After trying a couple of things, they just told me they would send me a new one. I didn't even have to send the old one back! I thought that was great customer service. I had told them that I had purchased a keyboard to replace the old one and I asked if I could just swap them out and return the other one, or the new one in its place and they said that would be fine.
> 
> So yesterday, my new keyboard arrived. It was identical to what I had purchased, but since it was sent from the United States, it didn't have the French translation on the box. The SKU was one number different too.
> 
> So now I don't know what is going to happen. I left all the film and stickers on the new keyboard just in case, but I would think that they would want one where the seals aren't even broken on the box. I don't know if they will accept the new and unopened one without the French instructions. I would think that would be preferable than accepting an open box. Both of them have identical functions. I think it will be interesting to see what they do.
> 
> I figure the worse scenario will be that I keep both of them. That wouldn't be tragic because I really like this keyboard a lot and eventually it will die again. But by that time I am sure they will have something new out that I may want to try. I could certainly use my money back too. But I feel like either way it will be OK. I will keep you all posted.
> 
> I also need to do some quick shopping for the dinner I am planning on Thursday, and do a final run for the Holiday stuff I need. I can pretty much say that I am done with Christmas shopping because many of the things I am giving are things that I am making, but I need to get a couple of things to fill in.
> 
> So it will be a "power shopping" trip and hopefully I will be able to button everything up pretty much.
> 
> I hope to be back by early afternoon and have enough time to finish the drawings so that I can cut tomorrow. Then too I can try out the double sided painter's tape that I got this past weekend on my scroll sawing. This pattern that I am making is the perfect candidate for seeing how it will perform. Perhaps I will take some short video clips of how it does.
> 
> So that is it. So much to do! But it will all be good and hopefully everything will work out fine.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today.


I just bought that within the past six months too, Glen! I do have one that comes with the Wacom tablet that is a great backup, but you can only use it on the tablet. Hopefully (?) all will be well for a while now! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Received My New Keyboard!*
> 
> Well, today is going to be a busy, busy, BUSY day! That is probably going to be the tone for the rest of the year it seems. (And maybe next year too!) I made some real progress on my next pattern yesterday and I *hope* to be cutting by tomorrow. (If only!) In order for that to happen, I need to really get my butt in gear and get some things done today.
> 
> But first, I have to take a ride to Yarmouth to do some shopping and return one of my keyboards. Some of you may remember that almost two weeks ago, my Logitech keyboard died. (I wrote a blog about it called Death of a Keyboard) I ran to Staples and purchased another one, as it was still under warranty, but Staples told me that I needed to talk to Logitech directly since it was nearly a year old. I needed a keyboard so I purchased another one (for about $119 with tax.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech K800 Keyboard
> 
> When I called Logitech, they couldn't have been better. After trying a couple of things, they just told me they would send me a new one. I didn't even have to send the old one back! I thought that was great customer service. I had told them that I had purchased a keyboard to replace the old one and I asked if I could just swap them out and return the other one, or the new one in its place and they said that would be fine.
> 
> So yesterday, my new keyboard arrived. It was identical to what I had purchased, but since it was sent from the United States, it didn't have the French translation on the box. The SKU was one number different too.
> 
> So now I don't know what is going to happen. I left all the film and stickers on the new keyboard just in case, but I would think that they would want one where the seals aren't even broken on the box. I don't know if they will accept the new and unopened one without the French instructions. I would think that would be preferable than accepting an open box. Both of them have identical functions. I think it will be interesting to see what they do.
> 
> I figure the worse scenario will be that I keep both of them. That wouldn't be tragic because I really like this keyboard a lot and eventually it will die again. But by that time I am sure they will have something new out that I may want to try. I could certainly use my money back too. But I feel like either way it will be OK. I will keep you all posted.
> 
> I also need to do some quick shopping for the dinner I am planning on Thursday, and do a final run for the Holiday stuff I need. I can pretty much say that I am done with Christmas shopping because many of the things I am giving are things that I am making, but I need to get a couple of things to fill in.
> 
> So it will be a "power shopping" trip and hopefully I will be able to button everything up pretty much.
> 
> I hope to be back by early afternoon and have enough time to finish the drawings so that I can cut tomorrow. Then too I can try out the double sided painter's tape that I got this past weekend on my scroll sawing. This pattern that I am making is the perfect candidate for seeing how it will perform. Perhaps I will take some short video clips of how it does.
> 
> So that is it. So much to do! But it will all be good and hopefully everything will work out fine.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today.


Thanks so much Bruce! But the one I have is made to use in the dark. It is back lit and I type with very little light in the morning.

Thanks for posting this link though. I am sure that it is helpful to many. I didn't even know that they had keyboards such as that. That is really awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I Received My New Keyboard!*
> 
> Well, today is going to be a busy, busy, BUSY day! That is probably going to be the tone for the rest of the year it seems. (And maybe next year too!) I made some real progress on my next pattern yesterday and I *hope* to be cutting by tomorrow. (If only!) In order for that to happen, I need to really get my butt in gear and get some things done today.
> 
> But first, I have to take a ride to Yarmouth to do some shopping and return one of my keyboards. Some of you may remember that almost two weeks ago, my Logitech keyboard died. (I wrote a blog about it called Death of a Keyboard) I ran to Staples and purchased another one, as it was still under warranty, but Staples told me that I needed to talk to Logitech directly since it was nearly a year old. I needed a keyboard so I purchased another one (for about $119 with tax.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech K800 Keyboard
> 
> When I called Logitech, they couldn't have been better. After trying a couple of things, they just told me they would send me a new one. I didn't even have to send the old one back! I thought that was great customer service. I had told them that I had purchased a keyboard to replace the old one and I asked if I could just swap them out and return the other one, or the new one in its place and they said that would be fine.
> 
> So yesterday, my new keyboard arrived. It was identical to what I had purchased, but since it was sent from the United States, it didn't have the French translation on the box. The SKU was one number different too.
> 
> So now I don't know what is going to happen. I left all the film and stickers on the new keyboard just in case, but I would think that they would want one where the seals aren't even broken on the box. I don't know if they will accept the new and unopened one without the French instructions. I would think that would be preferable than accepting an open box. Both of them have identical functions. I think it will be interesting to see what they do.
> 
> I figure the worse scenario will be that I keep both of them. That wouldn't be tragic because I really like this keyboard a lot and eventually it will die again. But by that time I am sure they will have something new out that I may want to try. I could certainly use my money back too. But I feel like either way it will be OK. I will keep you all posted.
> 
> I also need to do some quick shopping for the dinner I am planning on Thursday, and do a final run for the Holiday stuff I need. I can pretty much say that I am done with Christmas shopping because many of the things I am giving are things that I am making, but I need to get a couple of things to fill in.
> 
> So it will be a "power shopping" trip and hopefully I will be able to button everything up pretty much.
> 
> I hope to be back by early afternoon and have enough time to finish the drawings so that I can cut tomorrow. Then too I can try out the double sided painter's tape that I got this past weekend on my scroll sawing. This pattern that I am making is the perfect candidate for seeing how it will perform. Perhaps I will take some short video clips of how it does.
> 
> So that is it. So much to do! But it will all be good and hopefully everything will work out fine.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today.


Hi Sheila. good luck in returning the keyboard. I hope they give you good service and a refund. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Happy Ending*

I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.

A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.

I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.

When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.

The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.

I was stunned.

There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.

It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.

When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'

In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.

I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.

When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.

He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.

The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.

All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.

Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.

I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,

I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.

So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.

I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.

Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.

So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.

I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.

I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.

Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!

_Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_









(photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Good morning Sheila,
Some times things just fall into place like that!
Kathie and I wish you and Keith a very Happy (American) Thanksgiving!
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Thanks, Rick! Yes - It was good to see them stand behind their products. (Both of them!)

We will be celebrating right with you tomorrow! I am doing some cooking today and planning a wonderful meal tomorrow!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and Kathie too!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


I wish the best keyboard to be in you. With the way you write your blog, your mind is fast than your hands on the keyboard. 









Well a better n quickway…. using android and touchscreen… i am beginning to like the touch screen. It could also the writings into words… amazing world.

Happy thanksgiving to you and Keith,
Me and Agnes


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Thank you so much, Bert! Touch screens are fun too! Yes, technology keeps us on our toes. Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Glad everything worked out. Changing (or exchanging in your case) keyboards is a lot more challenging than one might think, especially for those of us who need them for extended periods. At least you were able to get an exact replacement, hope the feel is the same.

Happy Thanksgiving to you, Keith, your friends and family.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


It is, John! I was concerned because I had to use the one for two weeks. As I said, I even left the protective film over it and I was careful. I would think that they would have preferred to take back the one in the sealed box, but they need the French/English translations on the box and instructions (the keyboard didn't have any differences in itself) I figured that I would give them all the options at Staples and let them make the choice. Worst case, I would have to keep both new ones and I would have an 'extra.' But all worked out well.

I wish you a wonderful Thanksgiving too!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Happy nice surprises. Good to hear of good things like this. It's nice when companies will take of business like this. Life is good.  Have a safe, and healthy Thanksgiving.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


enjoy the day and really enjoy bernie and ellen and kieths folks, its always great to be with the ones you love on this wonderful day, a day of thanksgiving..we have been given much, and im thankful for your friendship as well…i wish you both a wonderful day…grizz


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Happy Thanksgiving

jamie


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


I'm really glad to hear that you had such a positive result. Nice to know that there are still suppliers who value their customers. (When you got home, did you have to turn sideways to get your smile through the door?)


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Good news Sheila. I'm glad it worked out for you.
Have a great Thanksgiving day tomorrow. You have the right attitude - take it all in, in a relaxing way. I think if you are stressing over a dinner, Thanksgiving or Christmas, then you are missing the whole point of the holiday. Enjoy!

And Happy Thanksgiving to all American LJ's!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Happy Ending*
> 
> I love to tell a good story. Especially one with a happy ending. Today I get to do just that.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had written a blog about my keyboard dying. This was very troubling to me because one thing that I don't keep 'spares' of are keyboards. (The link to the blog is here) Since I could only return the keyboard to Staples for the first 30 days and the keyboard was just about a year ago, I was instructed to call Logitech directly.
> 
> I suppose I understood this logic, but in order to keep functioning and working, I needed to purchase another keyboard. Fortunately they still had the same model available, as we all know how technology changes so quickly, so I purchased another identical keyboard for approximately $115.
> 
> When I got home, I called Logitech. I didn't have a lot of hope, as even if they agreed that the keyboard was defective, by the time I paid for shipping and all to get the old one back to them, it would cost quite a bit. But I wanted to see what they would do about it anyway. Perhaps there was a setting or part that could be replaced without me having to trash the whole thing.
> 
> The tech was very nice and he went through several troubleshooting steps. This took about 10 minutes and when we were done, it still was not working. He told me if I could send him a copy of the receipt (via email was fine) than he would send out a new keyboard right away.
> 
> I was stunned.
> 
> There were no hoops to jump through. I didn't have to tap dance or complain or anything of the sort. I did so immediately and within an hour of sending it, I was notified that the keyboard was ready to be shipped.
> 
> It arrived here on Monday, which was less than two weeks from when my other one broke. It was identical to the one that I had, but since it was sent from the USA, it didn't have the French printed instructions and the translation on the box. The keyboards functioned exactly the same way.
> 
> When speaking with the representative, I had told him that I needed to purchase another keyboard to use until my new one arrived. I asked him if I would be able to return the new one, unopened and he told me that would be fine. However, I still kept the thin film over the face of the board I was using 'just in case.'
> 
> In seeing that the new one had the language difference on the package, I also noticed that the SKU number was one digit off. I wondered if this would affect my return, as the SKU on my receipt was for the English/French version. I didn't know how Staples would handle it, and I was afraid that they would give me trouble because it didn't match exactly.
> 
> I didn't want them to think I was trying to scam them, so what I did yesterday was pack up keyboard #2 and bring all three back to Staples. That way I could tell my story and let them decide how they wanted to handle it. I already had in my head that if they didn't allow me to return keyboard #2, at least I would now have a back up and not be stuck if something like this happened again.
> 
> When I got there, I asked for a manager right away. I figured that it would have to go through the manager anyway, so why waste time explaining to the cashier only to have to explain again. He came to see what I needed and while at first he seemed confused, when I explained my story and presented receipts for keyboard #1 and #2, he followed what happened.
> 
> He explained to me that since they didn't have the SKU in their system for keyboard #3 (the English only one) that I was to keep it, and they would happily accept keyboard #2 back for a full refund. Since I had not even taken anything out of the package except the board itself and everything was in tact, and clean and wrapped accordingly, he said that they would have no trouble with it at all.
> 
> The entire transaction took only a couple of minutes and before I knew it, I was heading out the door with keyboards #1 and #3. Since the batteries were still good in Keyboard #1, I now had an additional set to use as a back up.
> 
> All in all, I was thrilled that things went this way. Both Logitech and Staples couldn't have been more helpful and I am a happy camper. Paying $115 for a keyboard is a lot. I mentioned in previous blogs why I chose such a keyboard in the first place. It is one of the only keyboards that I have seen that are both cordless and back lit, which for me is a huge plus. Besides that, the key action is the best I have ever experienced on a keyboard and I absolutely love it. Even though I had the problem with it, I hope that is a fluke and that I will get a nice long life out of this one.
> 
> Customer service is so critical at times like these. With the economy so volatile, everyone is very watchful of their spending, including myself. I think that companies that offer good customer service will be the ones that will survive these lean times and hopefully they will be rewarded by return business. I know that I feel very good about how both Staples and Logitech handled this whole issue and I feel confident that when I am purchasing from them, there will also be some assurance that they will take care of me down the road. It made for a good day.
> 
> I spent a couple additional hours in town finishing up on some shopping for both my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and also for Christmas. I am just about finished with all my shopping now, and looking forward to not having to go fight crowds in the upcoming month. Besides, this past weekend I had my fill of people and crowds anyway,
> 
> I still have some organizing to do, as I am giving many people things that I made. My main stop yesterday was a trip to the dollar store to get some wonderful decorated boxes that I love to give gifts in. I love the boxes that they have there, and in addition to the beautiful boxes I purchased this past weekend in the city, I am all set.
> 
> So it was a wonderfully full and functional day.
> 
> I did spend the evening drawing for several hours. While I didn't finish my new pattern as I wanted to, I did make a great deal of progress on it and I am very happy to see how it is turning out. I think it will be a great addition to our pattern line and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Today will be filled with more drawing and preparing many things for my Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Even though I am here in Canada, I still have a full turkey dinner on the day of the American Thanksgiving. It is one way I keep the traditions of my own past alive. This year we are having Bernie and Ellen and Keith's parents over to help me celebrate. It is my one time of the year when we have them all and I truly look forward to it.
> 
> So it is a busy day and one that I am looking forward to very much. I love cooking and I truly look forward to sharing a wonderful day with family.
> 
> I could have pushed the drawing and worked toward cutting today, but I found myself getting a bit anxious about the dinner and getting everything done. When I woke up this morning, I decided that I was going to relax and enjoy the next couple of days. So many people push too hard and before they know it, they are overwhelmed and not able to enjoy the holidays at all. I don't want this to happen.
> 
> I am going to cook and tidy up the house, and perhaps even get some drawing done too. Everything today will be at a very relaxed and pleasant pace. Maybe I will even watch a holiday movie.
> 
> Time seems to go by so fast these days. I think it is important to take the time to stop and enjoy what each day brings. There is always good around us, but sometimes we just need to look a bit harder to find it among the chaos of normal life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Those of you cooking or preparing for tomorrow - try to remember what the holiday is all about. It is about getting together with loved ones and enjoying each other and appreciating all the good things that you have in your life. If you all focus on that, you will certainly have an amazing day!
> 
> _Small cheer and great welcome makes a merry feast. ~William Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo courtesy of www.mousebreath.com)


Thank you all very much! I certainly was happy.  It is good to find out that some companies do care. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Gratitude*

One of the best things about having two countries to call 'home' is that I get to celebrate two Thanksgivings. (This year I actually am on my third!)

I think that is appropriate, because (without trying to sound corny) I do have a lot to be thankful for. While things aren't always perfect, I think I have a pretty good life. I am healthy, my kids are doing well and I am proud of both of them, I have a wonderful partner in Keith (both personally and professionally) and I am doing a job that I absolutely love. So what is there NOT to be thankful for?

Besides all of the above, I also have many exciting things to look forward to. This past year has brought many changes in my life and while most of them were good changes, the most important thing that has happened is that there are several new opportunities for me to explore. And that is exciting!

Today I am making the turkey dinner. Since I have come to Canada, I have held my own tradition and had a turkey dinner on the USA Thanksgiving every year. For those of you who don't know (I didn't know until I moved here) Canada celebrates their Thanksgiving early in October. I think that is one of the times throughout the year where I most feel the difference in living across the border in another country from where I was raised.

Thanksgiving always includes family, friends, football and good food. If nothing else, it is a good time to stop and be aware of all the good things in our lives that we are thankful for. By cooking this meal (and yes - there have been years when I cooked only for myself and the cats!) it reminds me not only of what I am thankful for at the present, but also of the memories of past Thanksgivings with my family, children and friends. I love how the house fills up with the aroma of turkey and stuffing. It brings back feelings of comfort and contentment and thinking back on those many Thanksgivings of the past help me relive in my mind the wonderful times and the amazing people that have touched my life, and all the while making new memories with those who are in our lives now. It all is good.

So off I go to begin preparing things. I want to wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving day, whether you are American or not. You have all been a wonderful part of my life and I am truly grateful that you are in it.

"Gratefulness is the key to a happy life that we hold in our hands, because if we are not grateful, then no matter how much we have we will not be happy - because we will always want to have something else or something more." - Brother David Steindl-Rast


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> One of the best things about having two countries to call 'home' is that I get to celebrate two Thanksgivings. (This year I actually am on my third!)
> 
> I think that is appropriate, because (without trying to sound corny) I do have a lot to be thankful for. While things aren't always perfect, I think I have a pretty good life. I am healthy, my kids are doing well and I am proud of both of them, I have a wonderful partner in Keith (both personally and professionally) and I am doing a job that I absolutely love. So what is there NOT to be thankful for?
> 
> Besides all of the above, I also have many exciting things to look forward to. This past year has brought many changes in my life and while most of them were good changes, the most important thing that has happened is that there are several new opportunities for me to explore. And that is exciting!
> 
> Today I am making the turkey dinner. Since I have come to Canada, I have held my own tradition and had a turkey dinner on the USA Thanksgiving every year. For those of you who don't know (I didn't know until I moved here) Canada celebrates their Thanksgiving early in October. I think that is one of the times throughout the year where I most feel the difference in living across the border in another country from where I was raised.
> 
> Thanksgiving always includes family, friends, football and good food. If nothing else, it is a good time to stop and be aware of all the good things in our lives that we are thankful for. By cooking this meal (and yes - there have been years when I cooked only for myself and the cats!) it reminds me not only of what I am thankful for at the present, but also of the memories of past Thanksgivings with my family, children and friends. I love how the house fills up with the aroma of turkey and stuffing. It brings back feelings of comfort and contentment and thinking back on those many Thanksgivings of the past help me relive in my mind the wonderful times and the amazing people that have touched my life, and all the while making new memories with those who are in our lives now. It all is good.
> 
> So off I go to begin preparing things. I want to wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving day, whether you are American or not. You have all been a wonderful part of my life and I am truly grateful that you are in it.
> 
> "Gratefulness is the key to a happy life that we hold in our hands, because if we are not grateful, then no matter how much we have we will not be happy - because we will always want to have something else or something more." - Brother David Steindl-Rast


Hope you have a very wonderful Thanksgiving. Enjoy, have a good time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> One of the best things about having two countries to call 'home' is that I get to celebrate two Thanksgivings. (This year I actually am on my third!)
> 
> I think that is appropriate, because (without trying to sound corny) I do have a lot to be thankful for. While things aren't always perfect, I think I have a pretty good life. I am healthy, my kids are doing well and I am proud of both of them, I have a wonderful partner in Keith (both personally and professionally) and I am doing a job that I absolutely love. So what is there NOT to be thankful for?
> 
> Besides all of the above, I also have many exciting things to look forward to. This past year has brought many changes in my life and while most of them were good changes, the most important thing that has happened is that there are several new opportunities for me to explore. And that is exciting!
> 
> Today I am making the turkey dinner. Since I have come to Canada, I have held my own tradition and had a turkey dinner on the USA Thanksgiving every year. For those of you who don't know (I didn't know until I moved here) Canada celebrates their Thanksgiving early in October. I think that is one of the times throughout the year where I most feel the difference in living across the border in another country from where I was raised.
> 
> Thanksgiving always includes family, friends, football and good food. If nothing else, it is a good time to stop and be aware of all the good things in our lives that we are thankful for. By cooking this meal (and yes - there have been years when I cooked only for myself and the cats!) it reminds me not only of what I am thankful for at the present, but also of the memories of past Thanksgivings with my family, children and friends. I love how the house fills up with the aroma of turkey and stuffing. It brings back feelings of comfort and contentment and thinking back on those many Thanksgivings of the past help me relive in my mind the wonderful times and the amazing people that have touched my life, and all the while making new memories with those who are in our lives now. It all is good.
> 
> So off I go to begin preparing things. I want to wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving day, whether you are American or not. You have all been a wonderful part of my life and I am truly grateful that you are in it.
> 
> "Gratefulness is the key to a happy life that we hold in our hands, because if we are not grateful, then no matter how much we have we will not be happy - because we will always want to have something else or something more." - Brother David Steindl-Rast


Thank you Roger! I hope you have a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> One of the best things about having two countries to call 'home' is that I get to celebrate two Thanksgivings. (This year I actually am on my third!)
> 
> I think that is appropriate, because (without trying to sound corny) I do have a lot to be thankful for. While things aren't always perfect, I think I have a pretty good life. I am healthy, my kids are doing well and I am proud of both of them, I have a wonderful partner in Keith (both personally and professionally) and I am doing a job that I absolutely love. So what is there NOT to be thankful for?
> 
> Besides all of the above, I also have many exciting things to look forward to. This past year has brought many changes in my life and while most of them were good changes, the most important thing that has happened is that there are several new opportunities for me to explore. And that is exciting!
> 
> Today I am making the turkey dinner. Since I have come to Canada, I have held my own tradition and had a turkey dinner on the USA Thanksgiving every year. For those of you who don't know (I didn't know until I moved here) Canada celebrates their Thanksgiving early in October. I think that is one of the times throughout the year where I most feel the difference in living across the border in another country from where I was raised.
> 
> Thanksgiving always includes family, friends, football and good food. If nothing else, it is a good time to stop and be aware of all the good things in our lives that we are thankful for. By cooking this meal (and yes - there have been years when I cooked only for myself and the cats!) it reminds me not only of what I am thankful for at the present, but also of the memories of past Thanksgivings with my family, children and friends. I love how the house fills up with the aroma of turkey and stuffing. It brings back feelings of comfort and contentment and thinking back on those many Thanksgivings of the past help me relive in my mind the wonderful times and the amazing people that have touched my life, and all the while making new memories with those who are in our lives now. It all is good.
> 
> So off I go to begin preparing things. I want to wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving day, whether you are American or not. You have all been a wonderful part of my life and I am truly grateful that you are in it.
> 
> "Gratefulness is the key to a happy life that we hold in our hands, because if we are not grateful, then no matter how much we have we will not be happy - because we will always want to have something else or something more." - Brother David Steindl-Rast


enjoy the day Sheila 
sadly its ain´t stuffed turkey I will smell
instead I´ll sniff sandingdust and lackfumes … 
but thats alright since its the second last coat on the framesaws 
the family just have to hit the beds before I find the brush 
saturday I will assample them and make a testcut 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> One of the best things about having two countries to call 'home' is that I get to celebrate two Thanksgivings. (This year I actually am on my third!)
> 
> I think that is appropriate, because (without trying to sound corny) I do have a lot to be thankful for. While things aren't always perfect, I think I have a pretty good life. I am healthy, my kids are doing well and I am proud of both of them, I have a wonderful partner in Keith (both personally and professionally) and I am doing a job that I absolutely love. So what is there NOT to be thankful for?
> 
> Besides all of the above, I also have many exciting things to look forward to. This past year has brought many changes in my life and while most of them were good changes, the most important thing that has happened is that there are several new opportunities for me to explore. And that is exciting!
> 
> Today I am making the turkey dinner. Since I have come to Canada, I have held my own tradition and had a turkey dinner on the USA Thanksgiving every year. For those of you who don't know (I didn't know until I moved here) Canada celebrates their Thanksgiving early in October. I think that is one of the times throughout the year where I most feel the difference in living across the border in another country from where I was raised.
> 
> Thanksgiving always includes family, friends, football and good food. If nothing else, it is a good time to stop and be aware of all the good things in our lives that we are thankful for. By cooking this meal (and yes - there have been years when I cooked only for myself and the cats!) it reminds me not only of what I am thankful for at the present, but also of the memories of past Thanksgivings with my family, children and friends. I love how the house fills up with the aroma of turkey and stuffing. It brings back feelings of comfort and contentment and thinking back on those many Thanksgivings of the past help me relive in my mind the wonderful times and the amazing people that have touched my life, and all the while making new memories with those who are in our lives now. It all is good.
> 
> So off I go to begin preparing things. I want to wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving day, whether you are American or not. You have all been a wonderful part of my life and I am truly grateful that you are in it.
> 
> "Gratefulness is the key to a happy life that we hold in our hands, because if we are not grateful, then no matter how much we have we will not be happy - because we will always want to have something else or something more." - Brother David Steindl-Rast


Have a great day Sheila. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> One of the best things about having two countries to call 'home' is that I get to celebrate two Thanksgivings. (This year I actually am on my third!)
> 
> I think that is appropriate, because (without trying to sound corny) I do have a lot to be thankful for. While things aren't always perfect, I think I have a pretty good life. I am healthy, my kids are doing well and I am proud of both of them, I have a wonderful partner in Keith (both personally and professionally) and I am doing a job that I absolutely love. So what is there NOT to be thankful for?
> 
> Besides all of the above, I also have many exciting things to look forward to. This past year has brought many changes in my life and while most of them were good changes, the most important thing that has happened is that there are several new opportunities for me to explore. And that is exciting!
> 
> Today I am making the turkey dinner. Since I have come to Canada, I have held my own tradition and had a turkey dinner on the USA Thanksgiving every year. For those of you who don't know (I didn't know until I moved here) Canada celebrates their Thanksgiving early in October. I think that is one of the times throughout the year where I most feel the difference in living across the border in another country from where I was raised.
> 
> Thanksgiving always includes family, friends, football and good food. If nothing else, it is a good time to stop and be aware of all the good things in our lives that we are thankful for. By cooking this meal (and yes - there have been years when I cooked only for myself and the cats!) it reminds me not only of what I am thankful for at the present, but also of the memories of past Thanksgivings with my family, children and friends. I love how the house fills up with the aroma of turkey and stuffing. It brings back feelings of comfort and contentment and thinking back on those many Thanksgivings of the past help me relive in my mind the wonderful times and the amazing people that have touched my life, and all the while making new memories with those who are in our lives now. It all is good.
> 
> So off I go to begin preparing things. I want to wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving day, whether you are American or not. You have all been a wonderful part of my life and I am truly grateful that you are in it.
> 
> "Gratefulness is the key to a happy life that we hold in our hands, because if we are not grateful, then no matter how much we have we will not be happy - because we will always want to have something else or something more." - Brother David Steindl-Rast


I can't wait to see how you do Dennis. I am glad you are getting some shop time. 

Thank you Anna! It was a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Aftermath*

The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.

These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.

Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.

I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.

I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.

Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:










I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.

On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)

So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.

I wish you all a very happy Friday.










Let the holidays begin!


----------



## Howie

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.
> 
> I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.
> 
> I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.
> 
> Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.
> 
> On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)
> 
> So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the holidays begin!


While I have a scroll saw I don't use it that much. I do however take a peak at your postings once in a while.
You are a truly talented lady.
Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.
> 
> I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.
> 
> I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.
> 
> Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.
> 
> On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)
> 
> So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the holidays begin!


Thank you Howie! I find scroll sawing to be so relaxing. I think sometimes people look at the finished pieces and get overwhelmed. But like anything, if you look at the parts rather than the whole, it is much less intimidating. My favorite way to approach scroll sawing is "one hole at a time." Looking at things that way keeps you stress free and makes for enjoyable creating. Happy Holidays to you too! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.
> 
> I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.
> 
> I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.
> 
> Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.
> 
> On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)
> 
> So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the holidays begin!


Good morning Sheila. Sounds like a great time yesterday. You are making my mouth water - turkey, broccoli cheese crepes - sounds yummy! It's one of the things I love about turkey dinners, no wastage. 
Your new design looks very interesting, it gets the imagination going on what the whole thing will look like. Something wonderful I know!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.
> 
> I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.
> 
> I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.
> 
> Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.
> 
> On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)
> 
> So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the holidays begin!


glad you enjoyed the evening in good freinds company 
never heard of left over recipies on big scales … but why not 
when thinking of how big turkey´s is …. turkey´s ain´t eaten much here in Denmark 
I think we find it tooo dry the same with goose though that have been traditon
in the old days as chrismas dinner

about Keith ….. NOT AGAIN …. he realy needs to come out more often 
instead of sitting indoor … 
does he sit alot near a window (closed ) the draft of cooled air from a window can 
do that to a person

have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.
> 
> I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.
> 
> I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.
> 
> Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.
> 
> On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)
> 
> So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the holidays begin!


Hi, Dennis:
I LOVE turkey. I can eat it all the time. I do like making the smaller ones better though because you don't need to cook them as long. I find that if you are careful, they aren't dry at all. The house always smells amazing when roasting a turkey! It is a great part of the holidays.

Someone else just mentioned that it seemed like Keith was just sick. I suppose it wasn't that long ago, but I thought it was last year sometime. I am hoping that I don't get sick too. I really want to feel good for the upcoming month. I will just have to watch.

Anna - I have all kinds of yummy things to do with leftovers. The crepes are my favorite, although not really what one would call 'health food'. But heck - I eat healthy enough most of the time. A little indulgence doesn't hurt once in a while.

I look forward to the weekend ahead. Many nice things to do. I hope you both have a good weekend too. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> The day couldn't have gone any better. It was a busy one, but everything turned out so nice and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> These days I don't do much entertaining. At least not like I used to. When the kids were young we would have several large parties a year. Whether it was a birthday, holiday or just a summer barbeque, I really enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> Yesterday was quiet by those standards, with Keith's parents, Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy coming to visit and help me celebrate the American Thanksgiving. Keith's dad is American, and so is my cat Pancakes for that matter, so it was a nice excuse to celebrate yet another Thanksgiving with a traditional dinner and kick off the holiday season.
> 
> I had a nice turkey, about 12 lbs. with the usual trimmings. I even got Bobs' (Grizzman's) recipe for his Angel Biscuits that he brags about and gave them a go. When I made them however, I did a really foolish thing. I was multi-tasking and preparing several things at once and I accidentally added the salt to them twice. The results were really salty biscuits that wound up going in the garbage. The second time around however, they came out nice. Keith's dad liked them so much that I gave him a couple to take home. I will definitely make them again.
> 
> I was pretty busy with the preparation for most of the day. I just about finished everything about five minutes before they arrived. I felt pretty good because I had approached the entire event with a relaxed attitude and didn't feel any pressure or stress from it at all. It was a good excuse to tidy up the house a bit and I have enough good leftovers to last us a week. I tried to keep it simple, but even so there was a great variety of foods and there was certainly enough to feed twice the amount that we had here. But once again, I like that and have my leftover recipes ready, from turkey-broccoli-cheese crepes to turkey soup. It's all good to me. We certainly won't starve over the next several days.
> 
> Which brings me to some good points regarding work. With the house clean and food cooked and all my shopping done, I get plenty of time to finish up my holiday designing. I plan to don my elf suit and make the best of the days ahead and really make some progress. I can't wait to finish the new pattern that I am working on, and it will be fun to see it really come to life. Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a fun pattern that people will like.
> 
> On the down side, Keith is fighting a cold. He is quite stuffed up and congested and has been very tired. I have to activate my 'force field of positive thinking' and try to ward off the germs and stay healthy. The last thing I want to do is get sick now. Time to get that power of positive thinking going. (Go ahead - laugh. It has worked for me before!)
> 
> So much to do and much to look back on and be happy about. It is going to be a wild and busy month ahead, and its time to step into high gear and see what I can accomplish. But I learned that one of the most important things to do is to take some time to actually enjoy the season. It's the people that are important, not the things. Yesterday was a great example of that. While everything was nice, it was very low-key and as a resulted it was one of the best Thanksgivings ever.
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the holidays begin!


Yup, the holiday kickoff, and, it's on to the countdown. Sheesh, wow, wasn't it the 1st day o spring last week?? Glad your holiday was good. Food always seems to taste better on Thanksgiving Day. No matter what you may have. (we had lobster, potatoes, and brussel sprouts from our garden, and a good bottle o veeno to wash it all down. I know, I'm weird.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting Today (finally!)*

Finally, I think I will have some time at the saw today. I used to think that if I could make designing projects my full time job, then I would be able to make things and work on them all day every day. While sometimes that is true, I never really understood how much time the other components of having a successful business entail and I find that just like everyone else, I long for those hours when I am actually creating.

There are many tasks that need to be done when running a small business. And many of them don't have a lot to do with actual designing or creating the projects themselves. However, they are the 'meat and potatoes' of the business and without them, it would be impossible to function.

I feel as if I have been spending a lot of time on these behind the scenes things the past few months. In some ways, we are restructuring the business to fit not only what growth we have achieved, but also to accommodate the growth we foresee in the future. It is good that we have to look into those things, as we are getting larger little by little each day.

The only thing is that these changes are not always the most exciting thing to do or talk about. Many of them are behind the scenes things that keep the business running smoothly and seamlessly as we gain more customers and our sales volume increases. So far, I think we are doing OK.

But the hardest thing about that is that it doesn't always leave the amount of design time that I would like to have and besides the things that I just mentioned, it seems that life itself just gets in the way sometimes.

I have felt a bit anxious lately. Not because I am worried about anything in particular, but mostly because the ideas that I have just seem to outweigh the time to complete them. I try to look upon that as a good problem, and in my heart I know it is. As a designer, having too many ideas translates into 'job security' for the future. The idea pool has not run dry by any stretch and I am afraid it is overflowing with thoughts and ideas of projects - both painting and woodworking - that need to be made. I know I will be busy for a long time to come.

But channeling these ideas into something that makes sense and putting them into workable time frames seems to be the greatest challenge that I see now days. The magazine is already into May, and the first snow hasn't even fallen here in Nova Scotia and I need to train myself to flip between reality and design time and make things work. It is a challenge that I constantly battle.

Part of me wants to throw in the towel and just skip an entire season, and work a full year in advance. That way at least I would be making snowmen in the winter and bunnies and flowers in the spring, but I don't think that I have the patience to sit on projects that long until their publish date has passed to offer them to my own customers. I am just not sure I could do it.

Like all of you, I enjoy 'presenting' a design as soon as it is completed. The feedback from my fellow creative people is energizing and a very large part of why I do what I do. I am not very good at keeping secrets when it comes to what I am creating, as like anyone else, I naturally want to share it with my colleagues and friends. And I love when customers are anxious to try the new designs themselves. I try not to dangle the carrot in front of people only to say that the design won't be for sale for several months. While I know I have to do that sometimes when things are waiting for publication, I try not to make it the norm. It just doesn't seem right.

So for now, I will go on doing things the way I am doing them. I have a bit of drawing to finish up today and then I can begin cutting the new design out. On paper it looks good, so I hope that when it is transformed into wood it will really knock my socks off.

I hope you have a wonderful weekend. The holiday rush is here and I am happy to say that I am through with stores for the season. Our trip last weekend was our first and last trip to the mall for holiday shopping and I think for the most part I am all set. That will leave me to enjoy the holidays from the sidelines here on the banks of the Meteghan River, tucked away in my little place here with Keith and my three kitties. Free to design and enjoy the season at a nice, leisurely pace.










Life is good!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today (finally!)*
> 
> Finally, I think I will have some time at the saw today. I used to think that if I could make designing projects my full time job, then I would be able to make things and work on them all day every day. While sometimes that is true, I never really understood how much time the other components of having a successful business entail and I find that just like everyone else, I long for those hours when I am actually creating.
> 
> There are many tasks that need to be done when running a small business. And many of them don't have a lot to do with actual designing or creating the projects themselves. However, they are the 'meat and potatoes' of the business and without them, it would be impossible to function.
> 
> I feel as if I have been spending a lot of time on these behind the scenes things the past few months. In some ways, we are restructuring the business to fit not only what growth we have achieved, but also to accommodate the growth we foresee in the future. It is good that we have to look into those things, as we are getting larger little by little each day.
> 
> The only thing is that these changes are not always the most exciting thing to do or talk about. Many of them are behind the scenes things that keep the business running smoothly and seamlessly as we gain more customers and our sales volume increases. So far, I think we are doing OK.
> 
> But the hardest thing about that is that it doesn't always leave the amount of design time that I would like to have and besides the things that I just mentioned, it seems that life itself just gets in the way sometimes.
> 
> I have felt a bit anxious lately. Not because I am worried about anything in particular, but mostly because the ideas that I have just seem to outweigh the time to complete them. I try to look upon that as a good problem, and in my heart I know it is. As a designer, having too many ideas translates into 'job security' for the future. The idea pool has not run dry by any stretch and I am afraid it is overflowing with thoughts and ideas of projects - both painting and woodworking - that need to be made. I know I will be busy for a long time to come.
> 
> But channeling these ideas into something that makes sense and putting them into workable time frames seems to be the greatest challenge that I see now days. The magazine is already into May, and the first snow hasn't even fallen here in Nova Scotia and I need to train myself to flip between reality and design time and make things work. It is a challenge that I constantly battle.
> 
> Part of me wants to throw in the towel and just skip an entire season, and work a full year in advance. That way at least I would be making snowmen in the winter and bunnies and flowers in the spring, but I don't think that I have the patience to sit on projects that long until their publish date has passed to offer them to my own customers. I am just not sure I could do it.
> 
> Like all of you, I enjoy 'presenting' a design as soon as it is completed. The feedback from my fellow creative people is energizing and a very large part of why I do what I do. I am not very good at keeping secrets when it comes to what I am creating, as like anyone else, I naturally want to share it with my colleagues and friends. And I love when customers are anxious to try the new designs themselves. I try not to dangle the carrot in front of people only to say that the design won't be for sale for several months. While I know I have to do that sometimes when things are waiting for publication, I try not to make it the norm. It just doesn't seem right.
> 
> So for now, I will go on doing things the way I am doing them. I have a bit of drawing to finish up today and then I can begin cutting the new design out. On paper it looks good, so I hope that when it is transformed into wood it will really knock my socks off.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful weekend. The holiday rush is here and I am happy to say that I am through with stores for the season. Our trip last weekend was our first and last trip to the mall for holiday shopping and I think for the most part I am all set. That will leave me to enjoy the holidays from the sidelines here on the banks of the Meteghan River, tucked away in my little place here with Keith and my three kitties. Free to design and enjoy the season at a nice, leisurely pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good!


Good morning Sheila. I'm really curious to see the new design. The teaser you gave yesterday has got the brain imagining what it will end up like. It's a beautiful sunny day here so it's out to the workshop for me. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today (finally!)*
> 
> Finally, I think I will have some time at the saw today. I used to think that if I could make designing projects my full time job, then I would be able to make things and work on them all day every day. While sometimes that is true, I never really understood how much time the other components of having a successful business entail and I find that just like everyone else, I long for those hours when I am actually creating.
> 
> There are many tasks that need to be done when running a small business. And many of them don't have a lot to do with actual designing or creating the projects themselves. However, they are the 'meat and potatoes' of the business and without them, it would be impossible to function.
> 
> I feel as if I have been spending a lot of time on these behind the scenes things the past few months. In some ways, we are restructuring the business to fit not only what growth we have achieved, but also to accommodate the growth we foresee in the future. It is good that we have to look into those things, as we are getting larger little by little each day.
> 
> The only thing is that these changes are not always the most exciting thing to do or talk about. Many of them are behind the scenes things that keep the business running smoothly and seamlessly as we gain more customers and our sales volume increases. So far, I think we are doing OK.
> 
> But the hardest thing about that is that it doesn't always leave the amount of design time that I would like to have and besides the things that I just mentioned, it seems that life itself just gets in the way sometimes.
> 
> I have felt a bit anxious lately. Not because I am worried about anything in particular, but mostly because the ideas that I have just seem to outweigh the time to complete them. I try to look upon that as a good problem, and in my heart I know it is. As a designer, having too many ideas translates into 'job security' for the future. The idea pool has not run dry by any stretch and I am afraid it is overflowing with thoughts and ideas of projects - both painting and woodworking - that need to be made. I know I will be busy for a long time to come.
> 
> But channeling these ideas into something that makes sense and putting them into workable time frames seems to be the greatest challenge that I see now days. The magazine is already into May, and the first snow hasn't even fallen here in Nova Scotia and I need to train myself to flip between reality and design time and make things work. It is a challenge that I constantly battle.
> 
> Part of me wants to throw in the towel and just skip an entire season, and work a full year in advance. That way at least I would be making snowmen in the winter and bunnies and flowers in the spring, but I don't think that I have the patience to sit on projects that long until their publish date has passed to offer them to my own customers. I am just not sure I could do it.
> 
> Like all of you, I enjoy 'presenting' a design as soon as it is completed. The feedback from my fellow creative people is energizing and a very large part of why I do what I do. I am not very good at keeping secrets when it comes to what I am creating, as like anyone else, I naturally want to share it with my colleagues and friends. And I love when customers are anxious to try the new designs themselves. I try not to dangle the carrot in front of people only to say that the design won't be for sale for several months. While I know I have to do that sometimes when things are waiting for publication, I try not to make it the norm. It just doesn't seem right.
> 
> So for now, I will go on doing things the way I am doing them. I have a bit of drawing to finish up today and then I can begin cutting the new design out. On paper it looks good, so I hope that when it is transformed into wood it will really knock my socks off.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful weekend. The holiday rush is here and I am happy to say that I am through with stores for the season. Our trip last weekend was our first and last trip to the mall for holiday shopping and I think for the most part I am all set. That will leave me to enjoy the holidays from the sidelines here on the banks of the Meteghan River, tucked away in my little place here with Keith and my three kitties. Free to design and enjoy the season at a nice, leisurely pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good!


If you feel the same way the cat that seems to have consumed a can of tuna 
just becourse you wont see a shopping bag the rest of the year 
its well deserved 
finely the saws are asampled … though I didn´t thought of the tickness finish added to the wood 
so now I have to repair the lack here and there but that have to wait after testcutting

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting Today (finally!)*
> 
> Finally, I think I will have some time at the saw today. I used to think that if I could make designing projects my full time job, then I would be able to make things and work on them all day every day. While sometimes that is true, I never really understood how much time the other components of having a successful business entail and I find that just like everyone else, I long for those hours when I am actually creating.
> 
> There are many tasks that need to be done when running a small business. And many of them don't have a lot to do with actual designing or creating the projects themselves. However, they are the 'meat and potatoes' of the business and without them, it would be impossible to function.
> 
> I feel as if I have been spending a lot of time on these behind the scenes things the past few months. In some ways, we are restructuring the business to fit not only what growth we have achieved, but also to accommodate the growth we foresee in the future. It is good that we have to look into those things, as we are getting larger little by little each day.
> 
> The only thing is that these changes are not always the most exciting thing to do or talk about. Many of them are behind the scenes things that keep the business running smoothly and seamlessly as we gain more customers and our sales volume increases. So far, I think we are doing OK.
> 
> But the hardest thing about that is that it doesn't always leave the amount of design time that I would like to have and besides the things that I just mentioned, it seems that life itself just gets in the way sometimes.
> 
> I have felt a bit anxious lately. Not because I am worried about anything in particular, but mostly because the ideas that I have just seem to outweigh the time to complete them. I try to look upon that as a good problem, and in my heart I know it is. As a designer, having too many ideas translates into 'job security' for the future. The idea pool has not run dry by any stretch and I am afraid it is overflowing with thoughts and ideas of projects - both painting and woodworking - that need to be made. I know I will be busy for a long time to come.
> 
> But channeling these ideas into something that makes sense and putting them into workable time frames seems to be the greatest challenge that I see now days. The magazine is already into May, and the first snow hasn't even fallen here in Nova Scotia and I need to train myself to flip between reality and design time and make things work. It is a challenge that I constantly battle.
> 
> Part of me wants to throw in the towel and just skip an entire season, and work a full year in advance. That way at least I would be making snowmen in the winter and bunnies and flowers in the spring, but I don't think that I have the patience to sit on projects that long until their publish date has passed to offer them to my own customers. I am just not sure I could do it.
> 
> Like all of you, I enjoy 'presenting' a design as soon as it is completed. The feedback from my fellow creative people is energizing and a very large part of why I do what I do. I am not very good at keeping secrets when it comes to what I am creating, as like anyone else, I naturally want to share it with my colleagues and friends. And I love when customers are anxious to try the new designs themselves. I try not to dangle the carrot in front of people only to say that the design won't be for sale for several months. While I know I have to do that sometimes when things are waiting for publication, I try not to make it the norm. It just doesn't seem right.
> 
> So for now, I will go on doing things the way I am doing them. I have a bit of drawing to finish up today and then I can begin cutting the new design out. On paper it looks good, so I hope that when it is transformed into wood it will really knock my socks off.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful weekend. The holiday rush is here and I am happy to say that I am through with stores for the season. Our trip last weekend was our first and last trip to the mall for holiday shopping and I think for the most part I am all set. That will leave me to enjoy the holidays from the sidelines here on the banks of the Meteghan River, tucked away in my little place here with Keith and my three kitties. Free to design and enjoy the season at a nice, leisurely pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good!


Thanks you both for your comments. I have more to show you soon, Anna! I like putting little bits and pieces up there to see what you all think! 

Dennis - I am so happy to not have to shop anymore. I am not really fond of shopping anyway and much prefer ordering online. I am so happy you got your saws assembled. The finish line is near! I hope you blog what you are doing so that we can see them all done!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *

I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.

It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.

Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.

What a night!

So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.

Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.

As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.

The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:










I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.

The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.

I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.

I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.

So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.

There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


----------



## grandpabill

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


I hope that you do post the video Sheila, I have been scrolling for quite a few years but I still am learning from your videos. You and Keith do such nice work it sets a goal for me to try and do as well. It's funny that I try for laser accuracy but I really don't care for laser cut item's. Good luck to Keith, hope he gets well soon.

Bill Wallace


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


Hi Sheila,
Love those sleds! I really like the shape of the top and that will help to tell the two patterns apart. It sounds like Keith is going thru the same as I am. I have been fighting the same cold for a little over a week now and that includes a trip to the doctor's office. Once I start the cough , it will linger for a long time. This is the 4th time this year and I am tired of it! The cough makes cutting almost impossible. I hope Keith recovers quickly and am looking forward to the new patterns!
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


These will definitely be added to my pattern library even if I don't get them done for this Christmas. I can start in January for next year!
Hope Keith feels better soon and that you avoid the bug.
Enjoy your day


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


snow congrats  we expect the snow later this week coming from the north
down the moutains of Norway or it will sneek down the eastside of Sweden 
and around the south point …. but still snow to us just a matter of who gets it 

testcut to day … all three worked very well ….. no sharpening leasson is needed … LOL
yes I will blog as you asked for  
just have to get all the pictures from the camera to the PC 
figuring out what can be used and what will be ….. you know how it is 
tooooo many pictures to choose from …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


Thank you all for your kind words. I am happy you like the designs. I am really going to try to do the video in the next couple of days.

Rick - I tried really hard to make them different from the other sets. These have more contemporary look. Keith is a trooper, and soon he will back up and running full steam again. He is just a bit down now and I am trying to get him to take it slow and rest.

Anna - these could even be done larger for centerpieces, etc and would look nice under a tree even.

Dennis - didn't I remember that last year Silke was hoping for snow for Christmas? Maybe this year she will be a bit happier. I am happy you were successful with your test cutting. It is nice when things work like they are supposed to. I look forward to the pictures. 

Take care all and have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## boysie39

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


Shelia, sorry for not commenting before but I am still trying to set up my workshop .and I have the cold that Keith has so not feeling the best. Will catch up on most things in the next few days 
Kind Regards. Eugene.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! *
> 
> I woke up this morning and it was already light out. That alone told me that I had overslept. But there was a reason for doing so, as it was quite a 'busy' night.
> 
> It seems that Keith's cold has quite a hold on him. What started as a stuffy nose and some aches and pains now turned into a nasty cough. As a result, he was up much of the night trying to get comfortable and find a place where he could settle, as every time he laid down he began to cough.
> 
> Of course, the cats thought this was just swell. About three in the morning when we were rummaging through the cabinets to find our bottle of cough medicine, they thought it was time to party. Pancakes took to flying from one end of our small place to the other like he was shot out of a cannon. Naturally, it got the other two worked up, and quite a while later I got Richard to finally stop serenading us to sleep. I wound up on the couch and Keith got the bedroom where he could at least close the door and keep out some of the noise. The meds seem to have kicked in and he finally is sleeping. I hope he sleeps until noon.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> So an extra hour or so was warranted, I thought. I really have to engage my force field against this cold that Keith has. There is no way that I want to be sick and with being so close to each other all the time, I don't know if I can avoid it this time. But I am going to do my best.
> 
> Other than battling the cold, we both had a pretty good day yesterday. Keith is drawing a new set of wildlife plaques that are going to be a big hit for sure. He understandably doesn't want to do much cutting right now with his cold (and I don't blame him!) but he is continuing to draw when he is up for it and I must say the patterns are really cool! I know everyone is going to love them.
> 
> As for myself, I did finish the line work for the new pattern that I was working on. As I said, I was really excited to get these pieces cut. I didn't get started until the afternoon though because I wanted to be sure that everything was just right. I wasn't disappointed though, because everything turned out pretty good.
> 
> The new pattern that I am making is for some cute winter sleds. I already have a pattern for Victorian Sleds and they have been very popular. I made them about six years ago though and I thought that I could make another set of perhaps a more modern version of sleds with some different scenes on the top. Below is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the tops cut out yesterday and one set of runners. The other eight sets of runners will be done today. I chose birch for the tops because they are somewhat detailed and need a wood that has an even and tight grain, plus - I wanted them light enough in color so that they will be easily seen on the tree.
> 
> The runners are cut in walnut, and I am cutting some of them in jatoba. Both types of wood will offer a beautiful contrast to the light top of the sled and give it a nice look. I think that the other options that you may want to offer would be to paint the runners red, and for that, you could use any light wood I would imagine - even plywood.
> 
> I am thinking of making a video which will show me cutting the poinsettia sled top, which was the most difficult piece. I don't think that it was very hard actually, but I think that I could show some ways to those who are newer to scrolling some really easy ways to make it work well for them. I will try to see how that goes.
> 
> I have also improved on the way that I am going to assemble these sleds to that it is easier for people to put them together. I found that on the SLD140 pattern, there were some that had questions as to the method that I used to assemble them. Hopefully, by offering additional pictures in the pattern and also a slightly improved method, it will make this project a bit easier to finish.
> 
> So that is all I will talk about for today. It's time to get going and get these little guys finished. I have more to talk about with these, but I will continue tomorrow, and have some more pictures as well.
> 
> There is a dusting of SNOW on the ground this morning. The kind that billows over the roof tops and swirls around the edges of the grass. Not enough to shovel, but just enough to remind us of what is to come. Perhaps I will finish my little sleds just in time!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


I hope you feel better soon, Eugene. Keith is still struggling with his cold here, so I know what you are going through. I am doing my best to keep my "germ force field" in place so I don't get it! 

Take care! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*What Was I Thinking? *

Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.

Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.

While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.

I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)

I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!

So back to the ornaments . . .

I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.










With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.

I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:










While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.

With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.

So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.

The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .

Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


----------



## americancanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


where do you get the double sided tape?


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


da-da…...da…...............daaaaaaaaaaaa Have a good week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


I have seen it here: Uline

Painter's Mate tape was available at our Home Depot here in Canada. Here is the link to them on the web. Just click the "Where to Buy" to see what may be available in your area: Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Tape

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


I enjoy female vocals at present "Dechen Shak-Dagsay" a

Tibetan woman with a voice of an angel.

Sheila have a great day

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


There is this one band that I like a lot called "Within Temptation" which are Dutch and their lead vocalist, Sharon den Adel has an amazing voice. So much good music to enjoy from so many different genres! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


Listening to music as I'm doing anything creative makes to process even more relaxing. I was blessed growing up to have parents who introduced us to a wide variety of music - music was a bit part of our lives.
I'm glad to hear the double side tape worked well. I'll be getting some next time I'm in Home Depot.
Enjoy your day. Sunny, crisp and frosty here - a beautiful day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


I love all different kinds of music Anna. From Pink Floyd to Mozart and lots of music in between. It really makes so many tasks much better. This concerto is one of my all time favorites and I can't help but feel good when I hear it.

It is cool and crisp here too! Winter is coming very soon!  I hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


glad you found one brand of the doublesided tape you like 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


Thanks, Dennis. I hope I can get my hands on some more. I need a place that will mail order it. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


Update: I've just tried this, it works well. Kip double sided masking tape from Decorating Direct in the UK.

http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/viewprod/k/KIPDUOB/

Judging from the writing on the roll inner it appears to be German in origin. Instructions for use are on the page linked above.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What Was I Thinking? *
> 
> Any of you who know me know that I tend to be an optimist at times. You also know that I sometimes underestimate the time it takes me to do something. Well it seems that yesterday my optimism collided with my underestimation and I made the mistake of saying that my sled ornaments would be completed today.
> 
> Oh, they are cut and sanded. Everything came out really nice I thought and worked like it should. As a matter of fact, I found a great deal of pleasure in cutting these ornaments out. While some of them were a little bit challenging, I also found it to be very relaxing and fun.
> 
> While I was cutting them out, I had my cordless headphones on and listened to some great music. It never ceases to amaze me how uplifting good music can be. While I like all kinds of good music, the music of choice was a piano concerto by Beethoven. Specifically, it was #5 which is called the Emperor. (Not to be confused with his 5th symphony) This has always been one of my all time favorite piano concertos and every time I hear it, it makes me feel good.
> 
> I found a wonderful rendition of it on YouTube with Daniel Barenboim conducting. The link to it is here if you want to have a listen: Beethoven's Emperor Piano Concerto (Sorry - it doesn't allow embedding)
> 
> I find that working while listening to good music really makes a good thing even better. I remember going with my brother to see this very concerto played at Orchestra Hall on Michigan Avenue when I lived in Chicago. My brother always appreciated all types of music as I do and one year he took me downtown to see a live orchestra with him. It was one of the best presents ever!
> 
> So back to the ornaments . . .
> 
> I wanted to mention that this was the first time I used my Painter's Mate double-sided tape that I spoke of last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the trouble I have been having with the temporary spray adhesive, I thought this was the perfect opportunity for me to give the double sided tape a try to affix my pattern to the wood. I have to say - it couldn't have been easier or had a better result.
> 
> I simply applied a layer to the wood, peeled off the backing and stuck the pattern into place. No muss or fuss. The patterns stayed attached, even in the tiny places, where it tends to peel off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that this method of attaching the pattern is a bit more costly than many of the other methods used, when doing fretwork such as this where cuts are quite close and it is really important to have the pattern stay in place, it worked perfectly. My roll of tape is 27 meters long and 36mm wide and it cost about $7. While that may seem a bit high in cost, if you break it down per project, it is not really that much. Besides, the time and aggravation it saves is well worth it. Now I wouldn't want to use it when we do production work or large scale scrolling such as our ornaments kits because of not only the time involved to apply it, but also the cost. Since the kit pieces have no internal cuts and are very simple shapes, the spray adhesive is very adequate for applying the pattern.
> 
> With my sled ornaments all cut and sanded, I only needed to oil them and spray them with shellac before assembling them. That is where my mistiming came into play. In using mineral oil on them, I forgot that I needed to allow the oil to soak in overnight before applying the shellac. If I didn't do so then I would run the risk of not having a good bond when assembling them.
> 
> So as I sit here, everything is ready to move ahead, and I will have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. I am also going to work on the packets and get them ready for the next update for the site this weekend, as many of you have asked about them.
> 
> The sun is fully up already and it looks to be a beautiful day. I look forward to seeing these ornaments finished up and sharing the pictures with you. Then on to the next project . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I hope you decide to give the Beethoven a listen. It will certainly brighten your Monday!


Very cool Martyn! You da man! Thank you for finding a source on your side of the ocean! I also think it is my new preferred way of attaching patterns. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little Sleds Finished!*

Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.

I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.




























I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:










(I'm getting there!) 

I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.

I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.

I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)

We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.

It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!

I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


These are gorgeous, Sheila! Nicely done!
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Thanks, Dan! They are FUN to cut, too! 

Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


These are really cute-and, I may be in trouble because my wife just looked over my shoulder and commented: Those are cute. I really like the wreath.". ;-)

Have to check out your website this weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Yes, they will be up there by then. You may want to get on our mailing list. I only send out a newsletter once or twice a month (I don't have time to send more!) and it announces when we add new things to the site. It also sometimes has a special coupon code in it to give a discount to newsletter subscribers only. Our way of saying thanks for keeping in touch. The link to signing up is here:

Sheila Landry Designs Newsletter Signup

I don't share anyone's email with any other party, so your information is safe. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


these turned out really nice, i like the two different woods, now you just need some mice to take them out and give them a try…lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


I thought the kitties could use them as skates, Grizz!! Wouldn't that be fun!! 

Sheila

(Thanks for the kind words!)


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Oh yes! You definitely have the hang of this designing thing! I liked your idea (two days ago) that these could be enlarged too. They would look great under the tree with a vintage teddy bear. Your photographs are great too. A light box is perfect for taking photos of product.

All I want for Christmas …........is more time to scroll!!
Enjoy your day Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Thanks so much Anna! Your enthusiasm is contagious! I am really happy with these too. they were not only easy, but FUN to make! All kinds of possibilities here! I really appreciate the support! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


they are nice Sheila I didn´t see it coming the way they did 
it must be all that citric acid and the amoniumwater 
I inhale these days …. LOL
if keith still have stopped nose then give him a kop of 8% amoniumwater he can snif to 
that will defently clear the airways ….. 

yes I´m on to the next restoring 
but now they don´t have any BLO on this island :-(
how can a clerk ask what it is … when they have sold it the last 50 years and still have LO
and I bought it from the same person the last three times

your remembering is great …. it was last year in Dec Silke was upset over not geting a white Chrismas 

take care
Dennis


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Wow,Sheila you sure have talent and patience to make the scroll work pieces you create. Very iressive.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Excellent 3D from combined 2D. With these, the photography in presentation is also another idea. The color contrast of the sledge is also making the project visible in 3D. Thanks for these ideas.


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


HI:
As they say in the South, "They are as cute as a Button". I like them a lot. I also like the three dim. look over the flat look.
Have Fun and stay Busy


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Sleds Finished!*
> 
> Today was one of those mornings that I couldn't wait to get going. I got up a little earlier than usual, and went back to bed, thinking that I would get 'one more sleep.' But lying there and thinking about what I was going to do today was too much for me and I just had to get up and get started.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, and got lots of odds and ends done in addition to getting my little sleds finished up. Once again, I used the photo box that Keith made and had some really good results right off the bat. Photographing three dimensional pieces such as this are sometimes difficult. If I hang them on the tree, I think that a lot of the detail gets lost in the busy background. If I sit them flat on a table, the shadows seem to take over and it is difficult again to see what is going on. But setting them in the box that he made really worked out nicely. I think you can see lots of detail and the pictures really show the sleds off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even smart enough to take a picture BEFORE I assembled them together of just the tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting there!)
> 
> I really love how these ornaments came out. Everything went together just like it was supposed to. Sometime I think that I am getting the hang of this designing stuff after all! The sled tops are made of solid birch (not plywood) and the runners are made of walnut and jatoba - both which look beautiful and rich.
> 
> I oiled them with mineral oil and then sprayed a light coat of shellac to seal them. They have a warm, rich sheen to them but are not shiny. I am happy with them.
> 
> I still want to do a video showing my cutting suggestions for doing some of the tighter cutting, such as the poinsettia. I need to have some quiet time here to do that, and I promise I will get to it soon. I am going to be assembling the pattern packet today, which will include the step by step photos and instructions. I am also going to get started on drawing my next design up. The next one is a quick one and should come fairly easily (I hope I didn't jinx myself with that!)
> 
> We are planning to do an update on the site over the weekend. When we do so, I will have the plans for these sleds up and ready to sell. I feel like I am on a roll now and it feels good to see these come to life.
> 
> It is just getting light out now, and already it is a good day. I can't wait to see what else is in store for me today. I am sure it will be something wonderful!
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Tuesday!


Luv the sleds with the 2-tone woods. Actually, I've never seen anything you've done that I didn't like. Keep on scrollin.. You need a version of the "Keep on Trucking" guy, only in a scrollgirl form..


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Really Love My Job*

I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.

A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.

I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.

Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.

But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!

Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.

It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)

The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:










and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:










When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.

I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.

I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.

And that as they say - is priceless.

Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


Have a warm and smiling day Sheila!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


And thank you for inspiring us all to make the most of our creativity!
Have a wonderful day, Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said.  I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


Another 3D with connections on the center symmetry… I like most when stars are made. Inwards and outwards movements are really great in the eyes. It's coming that you will be having vertical and horizontal cross joints… what I mean… you can add a shelf-like horizontal flat perpendicular to the vertical axis.. Whatever… I agree with your comment to Martyn that it is deep thinking as the ice submerged when you are in the planning stage. You got it all… thanks for sharing all these ideas.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


Thanks to you all for the nice comments. I really loved seeing this beautiful design. It is so much fun to see one thing and then realize all the possibilities that can evolve from it. Bert - you have a gift for seeing things in many different ways. I love watching your designs come to life in your blogs!

Being creative and around creative people truly adds much happiness to my life. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


There certainly are priceless rewards for not having a real job, isn't there ? ;-))


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


nice transformation Eden have done
creative people have always inspired each other 
and always will … now a days its just goes 
a little faster to reach each other nerves 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


You give gratification to all with your talents and inspirations. Keep on, keepin on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Really Love My Job*
> 
> I am a bit late writing this morning, I suppose that is of no consequence to most of you. It seems to be that time of year when there is more than the 'normal' amount of correspondence to attend to. Or maybe that is just part of the business growing. Either way, it is good.
> 
> A big part of what keeps me motivated and encourages me is the feedback I receive from customers. Whether it is positive or suggestions on how I might do things a little better, it is always a learning process and I try to listen to what others have to offer and weigh each idea with deep consideration.
> 
> I think one of the dangers of being self-employed is that working for oneself, you tend to be a bit isolated. Anyone who has their own business (and are successful at it) realize the amount of time it consumes out of your day in order to be run properly. That leaves little time for outside socialization.
> 
> Before the days of social networking, I could understand how that would become a problem. People are naturally social beings and locking oneself away and constantly working could easily lead to being burned out.
> 
> But with the ability to constantly communicate with others through our computers and the many forums and social networking sites, I don't think that happens as much. I can only speak for myself, but I find that 'talking' to my friends throughout the day and seeing what they are up to is a continual source of encouragement and inspiration. And it makes life fun too!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days for me where several times throughout the day I really stopped and thought about how much I loved my job. I spent most of the day writing up the pattern packet for the little sled ornaments, but in between writing, I was answering questions from customers, filling orders and doing other types of correspondence that were related to the business. I also kept an eye on my Facebook page where many of my creative friends post progress pictures and stopped in throughout the day to splash a bit on the screen about how their day was going. It was a warm and friendly atmosphere and more than once I laughed out loud at the funny things that they were talking about or said. I also was able to help someone through some questions and admire the work that another person did on their current project - all from my own computer right here in my own house.
> 
> It is part of what keeps me going on those 'blah' days when I don't feel very motivated. (Yes. They happen to ALL of us!)
> 
> The other day a customer sent me a photograph of a project she made. Eden wrote me that she takes patterns that were intended for the scroll saw, and makes other things from them. Recently, she saw my pattern for my dimensional Christmas star ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she used it to make this wonderful hanging quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this, it really made me feel good. What a clever idea! Along with the picture, Eden wrote me a beautiful note about how she began doing this about five years ago and how she is introducing this idea to her quilter's guild, The Enchanted Quilters from New Mexico.
> 
> I feel very honored that she chose one of my designs to share with her group. It is instances such as this and wonderfully kind people that take the time out of their day to write me and show me what they do that encourage me on those days when I feel 'uninspired.' I don't know if it is because my little business is growing, or because more people are using the computer as a way to communicated, but it seems to be happening more and more lately. Perhaps it is a bit of both.
> 
> I know this may sound like a cliche to many of you, but I really don't do this for the money. I know that it isn't good business practice to think the way I do sometimes, and in order to keep doing what I do, I have to adhere to some sort of business practices, but I feel that the real reward for doing what I do is stories like this. When I design, I think of the people who I am designing for and how in some little way I am doing something that may enrich their lives or put a smile on their faces, and those of the recipients of the project that they make from my designs.
> 
> And that as they say - is priceless.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful letters and words of encouragement. You certainly all make my life much better!


I had to chuckle when I read your comment Bob about the 'real job.' You would be surprised at how many people think that what I do isn't a real job! It used to bug me, but I have long become used to the fact that some people will never think what I do is 'work.' But seeing how what I do affects others is the best payday I can think of. You are right Dennis and Roger - we do inspire each other with what we do. To me, bringing some joy and happiness into others life - even if it is only for a little while - is an honorable and noble profession. 

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exchanging *

I have written about this before, and I probably will again. I once again participated in an ornament exchange that was set up by the scrollers on Steve Good's forum. It is an event that I look forward to every year, as it gives me a chance to experience not only the work of other scrollers, but also enjoy the friendship and sharing that it entails.

I love exchanges. I think that it is a great way to learn about fellow crafts people and own a little piece of something created by them. I have participated in exchanges for many years, both in painting forums and also in scroll sawing forums and it is one of the things that I really look forward to doing. To me, owning something that someone created is very special, and each piece that we receive holds a small part of that person within it. I think that as craftspeople ourselves, we appreciate what went into each item and that makes it even more special.

This year my exchange partner was geneVG (I am only using his screen name here.) Yesterday I received two beautiful ornaments that Gene made for me for our exchange.

The first one was an angel made of beautiful maple. It was cut from 1/4" stock and has a beautiful finish on it.










The second ornament was a fretwork sleigh, made of walnut:










It also is about 1/4" thick and has a lovely satiny finish.

I was so excited to receive these wonderful pieces and I will certainly cherish them and think of the wonderful support and friendships that I have had from Steve's forum. That is one reason why I like ornaments - because they all seem to be attached to memories and symbolic of those special places and times in our lives.

Thank you Gene for sending me such beautiful pieces. I will cherish them.

If you haven't ever participated in an exchange, I strongly suggest that you give it a try. Not only does it bring people closer, but it also strengthens our bond with each other through our love of creating. And that is a wonderful feeling.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanging *
> 
> I have written about this before, and I probably will again. I once again participated in an ornament exchange that was set up by the scrollers on Steve Good's forum. It is an event that I look forward to every year, as it gives me a chance to experience not only the work of other scrollers, but also enjoy the friendship and sharing that it entails.
> 
> I love exchanges. I think that it is a great way to learn about fellow crafts people and own a little piece of something created by them. I have participated in exchanges for many years, both in painting forums and also in scroll sawing forums and it is one of the things that I really look forward to doing. To me, owning something that someone created is very special, and each piece that we receive holds a small part of that person within it. I think that as craftspeople ourselves, we appreciate what went into each item and that makes it even more special.
> 
> This year my exchange partner was geneVG (I am only using his screen name here.) Yesterday I received two beautiful ornaments that Gene made for me for our exchange.
> 
> The first one was an angel made of beautiful maple. It was cut from 1/4" stock and has a beautiful finish on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second ornament was a fretwork sleigh, made of walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also is about 1/4" thick and has a lovely satiny finish.
> 
> I was so excited to receive these wonderful pieces and I will certainly cherish them and think of the wonderful support and friendships that I have had from Steve's forum. That is one reason why I like ornaments - because they all seem to be attached to memories and symbolic of those special places and times in our lives.
> 
> Thank you Gene for sending me such beautiful pieces. I will cherish them.
> 
> If you haven't ever participated in an exchange, I strongly suggest that you give it a try. Not only does it bring people closer, but it also strengthens our bond with each other through our love of creating. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Have a great day!


Very nice exchange, and well said. I can surely relate.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Exchanging *
> 
> I have written about this before, and I probably will again. I once again participated in an ornament exchange that was set up by the scrollers on Steve Good's forum. It is an event that I look forward to every year, as it gives me a chance to experience not only the work of other scrollers, but also enjoy the friendship and sharing that it entails.
> 
> I love exchanges. I think that it is a great way to learn about fellow crafts people and own a little piece of something created by them. I have participated in exchanges for many years, both in painting forums and also in scroll sawing forums and it is one of the things that I really look forward to doing. To me, owning something that someone created is very special, and each piece that we receive holds a small part of that person within it. I think that as craftspeople ourselves, we appreciate what went into each item and that makes it even more special.
> 
> This year my exchange partner was geneVG (I am only using his screen name here.) Yesterday I received two beautiful ornaments that Gene made for me for our exchange.
> 
> The first one was an angel made of beautiful maple. It was cut from 1/4" stock and has a beautiful finish on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second ornament was a fretwork sleigh, made of walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also is about 1/4" thick and has a lovely satiny finish.
> 
> I was so excited to receive these wonderful pieces and I will certainly cherish them and think of the wonderful support and friendships that I have had from Steve's forum. That is one reason why I like ornaments - because they all seem to be attached to memories and symbolic of those special places and times in our lives.
> 
> Thank you Gene for sending me such beautiful pieces. I will cherish them.
> 
> If you haven't ever participated in an exchange, I strongly suggest that you give it a try. Not only does it bring people closer, but it also strengthens our bond with each other through our love of creating. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Have a great day!


What a fun idea! And beautiful ornaments. I must check that out! A great way to exchange ideas.
Enjoy your day Sheila.
A dull November day here - a good day to start putting up the Christmas tree and decorate the house.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Saw Wars*

You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.

Yesterday was one of those days.

Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.

Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.

So there we were.

Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)

While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.

But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.

But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.

Funny how things work out.

I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:










I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)

Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!

I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Hi Sheila,
When someone has two to choose, it becomes an alibi that the work is not as good if done with the other best. That is only in the mind. The truth is.. there is a psychological effect that keep us away from doing the work and starts to be emotional on it. I am glad that you still believe on the capability of your dewalt… This is also one reason why I buy two of same brand and model… aside from only having one supplier to deal with, the spares and handling will also be easy. I think you need to have another Excalibur specially on your load of cutting hundred pieces. Only if it is needed to gain more on your finances. I can see that it is your core tool…

Going back to caligraphy in wood. This is a delicate work for you… I can see how difficult to maintain the thickness of the letters and the inclination it follows. Anyway, combining your artistic ability with scroll experience everything will come perfect. I still love scripts done with C-4.

Take it easy and be careful. Have a nice day. I am on holiday today and that is why I was given time to work on some delicate work. I made a latch today for the cylinder…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


We get the same problem with computers. I made both of them, myself. Strange how Sue usually gets to use the 'Excalibur' whilst I soldier on with the 'DeWalt' though.


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


love the jolly design .. has a Santa in his hat look to it

(and glad to hear that Keith is feeling better)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Hi, Bert:
Yes, the DeWalt is still a good saw. Having the Excalibur is the only thing that really made me see a difference in the performance. I did fine with the DW for many, many years and I certainly am still able to use it proficiently. While having a second Excalibur saw would be really nice, I don't think it is necessary or practical for us. Besides the lack of space, the DeWalt does a splendid job on the production type cutting and is certainly adequate. I am at the point in my life where I don't just get stuff 'because I want it.' There is a good feeling knowing that I have all I need to make me happy without a lot of unnecessary clutter. I like 'making do' with what I have when I can. Then when I do indulge, it truly is a luxury and greatly appreciated.

The lettering on this pattern is not a pre-made font. I hand drew this design myself, in my own writing. It was a little more challenging that way, but it is what I wanted to try and I do like it.

Your hinges are cool! I am going to mosey over to your blog and read it now. I always enjoy seeing what you are up to and you are very innovative and inspiring to me.

Thank you for the nice comments and insights. I always appreciate them.

Have a great day!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Yes, Martyn - Same here. I don't see Keith ever going back to the DeWalt. Perhaps because I have had a longer 'relationship' with it (and perhaps I feel I am more flexible - just saying!) I would rather bring it up and put it back in service than "wait my turn." Impatient - aren't I??? lol

Maybe it is because I am not used to growing up with the "best" of everything. We learned to make due and adapt. I think I am a pretty good adapter.

Besides - I love a challenge!

It all will all work out in the end. In the mean time, I will be as "jolly" as I can (without being locked up!)

Thanks Debbie - I still am 'relatively healthy' through all his sickness. Perhaps my force field against his germs really worked (again!) Mind over matter! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


I really like the new design. I will be looking forward to seeing up for sale!
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Thanks, Rick! As usual - that is only a part of it. I am adding some more 'surprises' along the way! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Good morning Sheila. Dewalt or Excalibur, your work is always beautiful! I'm looking forward to the site being updated with the new patterns and looking forward to seeing how the "jolly" ones are finished. 
Enjoy your snow - a dull wet and mild November day here. I still have geraniums blooming in the garden!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Hi, Anna! Thank you for always stopping in and saying good day!  Not enough 'snow' here to do anything with really, but you would think that we had a foot by the amount of salt the dumped down! I guess they are just excited about it, that's all! LOL

The more I think about it the more I am refining these little word patterns. In the end I think they will be simple and quick, yet versatile enough to be used in many ways. That's the really FUN part of my work.

You have a beautiful day!

Sheila


----------



## Spindoctor

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Enjoyed your comments today about your feelings concerning the differences in the 2 saws you own. I was reading between the lines a little but since I'm in the market for a scroll saw I'm deciding on the Ex. Your enthuisiam was very helpful in comfirming my findings.
Have been reading your lessons and can't wait to get started. Your instructions are most helpful and easy to folllow.

Merry Christmas,
Lois


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saw Wars*
> 
> You know with the two of us living here in one place, there is bound to come a time when we both Keith and I are at a point when we both need to use the scroll saw at the same time. It was just inevitable.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days.
> 
> Keith is still feeling poorly, but on the mend, so he has spent the bulk of his time drawing, as he didn't want to be at the saw when he was feeling his worst. In the mean time, I have moved along at my own pace, as I typically do and it just so happened that yesterday he felt good enough that he wanted to begin sawing out some of the several designs he had drawn in the past week.
> 
> Problem was, I needed the saw for a couple of hours too, as I was ready to cut out the next pattern that I had drawn up the previous day.
> 
> So there we were.
> 
> Now, we do have the DeWalt saw stored in the basement of our place, as recently our land lady had offered us some additional storage space, but that would have been equivalent to me saying "OK honey - you take the Mustang and I'll drive the Yugo" Nno offense intended to any Yugo owners out there. I was just trying to make a point!)
> 
> While the DeWalt is a decent enough saw, and served me well for over 10 years, it certainly is no Excalibur. And the type of cutting that I was doing was that which I really would benefit from the exactness of the Ex.
> 
> But practicality got the best of me and after all, Keith was in recovery from his cold, so I decided to be a sport and use the DeWalt to cut my design. After all, it was good enough for over 10 years and it certainly isn't a bad scroll saw. I just needed to get off my la-de-da high horse and use it. So I graciously conceded.
> 
> But all of this mental struggling that I experienced turned out to be quite unnecessary. For as soon as I agreed to use the DeWalt and before we had even made the trip to the basement to retrieve it, Keith got notice from our editor that she was looking for a last minute project to fill in on the issue she was finishing up. He agreed with enthusiasm to give it a go and since his schedule no longer included cutting, but rather more computer drawing, I was able to slip in and use the Excalibur for the afternoon.
> 
> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I finished the first phase of cutting done. The design that I am working on is one that is simple, but rather fun. I love cutting lettering and I decided to make a set of holiday words that portray the sentiments of the season. As I said, this is not a complex design, but I still have a little more to add to make it look a bit nicer and the finishing will certainly make it look more festive. For now, here is a sample of what I have completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "Jolly" was an appropriate word to show. I certainly do feel jolly today! (Even though I woke up with no running water! There must be something wrong with the pump. It snowed last night, but it was just a dusting and unfortunately not enough to gather and melt for additional water. Thank the stars I had a couple of liters of water stashed so that I could make a pot of coffee! As long as the pot lasts, I won't worry about it!)
> 
> Today I will be spending the day completing the decorating of these pieces. There are 12 in all and I think they will be a fun pattern. I want to work quickly so we can have the site update by the weekend. Time's a-wastin'!
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and productive Friday. Another week is under our belts and we are heading into the busy time of year. Enjoy your day and remember to be "jolly!"


Thank you Lois. I am partial to the Excalibur. I realize that it is a bit more costly than the DeWalt though and I know that not everyone can afford one. I still like the DeWalt, but the Ex is just another step up. As I said - I used mine for many years and did well with it. I only worry about the quality of the newer "Type 2" models that are available now. I don't thin they are made the same as mine at all (at thirteen pounds less for the same model, I know there have been many internal changes!) In any case, my best advice is that you get the best saw you can afford. As with any tool. That gives you the best chance to be successful in your new endeavor.

Good luck with your new hobby. If you have any questions at all, you know you can ask me and I will do my best to help you or find someone who can. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A "Charming" Day!*

Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'

Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.

I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)

So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:










Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.

What fun I will have today deciding!

It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.

Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!

If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.

It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.

I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Hi Sheila,
My Saturday just ended with a sucessful job. Finished the latch for the cylinder and the twin starbox. I am done on decision making while yours just began. I think the best motif for the coming yuletide should be bright contrasting colors. A flaming white candle in a tray of green pine leaves and brown cones. 
Wish you the best on your decisions. Have fun.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Thanks, Bert! I was planning to head over to your project and see how it came out. It certainly was a challenge and very well thought out. You can tell you enjoy the challenges though and it shows in the results.

Yes - I was thinking of some bright colors and a little bit of 'sparkle!' Keith always teases me because I like to add sparkles to stuff, but I suppose he is right! I will do two versions as I typically do - one with color and sparkles and one with natural colored wood for the conservatives. I do realize that wood itself has much natural beauty. But sometimes I just can't help myself! 

You have a beautiful weekend too. Enjoy the day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Good morning Sheila. And again, all I want for Christmas …..........more time to scroll! The new ornamants are going to look wonderful especially with colouring and some sparkle. I can see them in my mind's eye. A little sparkle is a good thing! 
Enjoy your day. A typical Westcoast wet day here. Happy December!


----------



## Spindoctor

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Hi Shelia,
Sounds like you're have enjoying another great day. Your ornaments look super and would be fun to make.

Back to my decision making process in getting my Excaliber saw. Because of limited space, do you think the EX 16" would work alright on a heavy work table. Does it need a stand? I'm also considering putting in in a small walk in closet with it's stand. Your thoughts might help.

Lois in sunny southwest FL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Good morning, Ann! Yes, the word of the day is "Sparkle!" (Just a tad though!) I hope you have a good day.

Lois - I think it would do fine. For myself, I don't like cutting larger pieces. I only got the 21" saw 'just in case' I decided to go into some larger items but the 16" realistically would have done fine. My saw is sitting on a small cabinet and while it was a little steadier when on its stand, the difference was negligible. It is still steady as a rock. I don't think you will be disappointed as long as what you put it on is stable itself. 

Keep me posted and have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Sheila I do like, loads of potential

I wonder if Santa will bring me a scroll saw. 

Enjoy enjoying have a wonderful weekend

jamie


----------



## Spindoctor

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Sheila,
Just to keep you posted. Today I ordered the Ex 16. Am thinking I'll hear this week when they may expect shipment. We'll find room somewhere…
Looking forward to this new adventure.
Lois


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Ohh, Lois! I am excited for you!!! That is going to be awesome! I think you are going to love it! It doesn't take a lot of room - really! I live in a little place and it just sits there quietly in a corner minding its own 'p's' and 'q's' and being happy!  Just a quick vac when we are done and everything is really quite clean. It doesn't kick up dust like a sander or a router. I hope you will be happy with it!

Sheila


----------



## Spindoctor

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Charming" Day!*
> 
> Part of what I love most about my job is that I get to 'play' and make cool things. While there are certainly many other requirements of running a business and keeping things in order, I still feel very fortunate for being able to call what I do a 'job.'
> 
> Yesterday I worked on another new project. I showed you all a picture of one of the new ornaments that was in the set that I was creating, but that was only part of it. While the word ornaments were nice, I thought that they needed something else to make them even better. So I designed some additional pieces that would give them a bit more interest and make them a little more versatile.
> 
> I like giving lots of options in my patterns. While some of them need to be made pretty much one way, I think the best patterns (and the ones I have the most fun with!) are the ones that allow my customers to use them as a springboard for their own ideas and applications. By suggesting several different ways to use them, it allows people to develop their own creativity and personalize the patterns to their own taste and ideas. And I love seeing how others take my basic ideas and run with them. (Just like the beautiful quilt that I showed earlier this week!)
> 
> So as a continuation of the word ornaments that I teased you with yesterday, today I will show you the second part of the project. These little 'charms' are the second phase of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be putting things together and creating the finished ornaments with them. As I write this, I still am not 100% certain how they will come out. My mind keeps doing little twists and turns and thinking of more ways to use them.
> 
> What fun I will have today deciding!
> 
> It is the first day of December today. Besides being my oldest son's birthday (Happy Birthday Phil!) it is the beginning of the holiday season. I had some of my favorite holiday music playing in the background yesterday as I worked on these pieces, and I think I will do so today. My little 'all season tree' needs to shed its orange lights and beautiful autumn leaves and it is time to decorate it for the upcoming Christmas season.
> 
> Today will be a wonderfully fun day! I can't wait to work on my ornaments and make them look awesome!
> 
> If you are looking for some new holiday ideas, DecoArt is hosting their own holiday celebration. They have started the "DecoArt's 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments" on their web page and will offer 12 days of fun and easy ornaments you can make. It's free and many of them even have short videos showing the process used. It will be a fun way to introduce yourself to some new techniques and also inspire you to create your own projects. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Cool and crisp with another dusting of snow on the ground. Just cool enough to get me in the holiday spirit and inspire my work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day too! Happy Saturday!


Shelia,
Thanks for your enthusiasm and encouragement. Will keep you posted. It would be nice to be able to make something before Christmas but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Had an Idea . . .*

I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.

In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.

Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.

But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.

While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.

Why hadn't I thought of that before?

I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.










I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.

I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.

At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.

My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!










They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:










Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.

So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.

I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!

Have a great one!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


the ornaments are beautiful.

Staples has the lables at about the same price as the "with shipping" that you quoted (Canadian Price). There are no shipping fees if… your order is over $50? LINk


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks, Debbie! Yes, I am very encouraged at this as another alternative. I like having choices - especially when people live in different areas and have different things available to them. I think that growing up in Chicago and then moving to such a rural area in Nova Scotia helped me become more aware of how important the availability of supplies can be. I appreciate you posting the link so that people can have choices for what works best for them. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Hi Sheila,

Those are beautiful!!!

Great idea about using the sheet label. Talk about a time saver.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


I am finding out on Facebook that this idea has been around for a while. I suppose I am late to that party! LOL But hey - if I didn't hear about it before, perhaps others didn't either so maybe we will all be 'enlightened' together. As I said on my Facebook page "I don't get out much." Better late than never, right?? 

Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks for sharing your "epiphany". For me it is most timely as I started reading your scroll saw classes and went to my local hardware store yesterday. They had a sale on blue painters tape and I had a coupon so got some more 77, but no double sided clear tarp tape. Your idea sounds like it has potential. I look forward to hearing the results of today's experience. Also, checked your site yesterday but didn't see the sleds, so I'll just check later. Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Hi, John! The sleds are up there but not "live" until the update tomorrow or Tuesday. You can order them using this direct link right now if you want:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD411

Any one else that wants them right away can too. We just try to keep things organized and I am going to try to finish this last pattern before the update so I can include it too. 

I think the labels will work wonderfully. I am off to try them now!

Sheila


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


I wish I had thought of that idea! Wonderfully simple. Hope the adhesive lets go cleanly! Some labels have a permanent type adhesive that just won't let go. 
Your designs are small enough that a sheet of cut labels might be feasible, if your software lets you reliably position graphics on a label. That could eliminate another step of cutting them apart. Maybe not as efficient as it seems at first, because you can arrange a full sheet of graphics just about any way you want. Apply and cut into smaller sections if desired. 
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


I think it will work fine, Dan. I am using the labels I had, but the ones ordered are marked 'permanent'. I think that even though they say that, since wood is so porous they should come off nicely. I just wouldn't leave them on a long, long time (like weeks) and put them in place just before I am cutting. I will certainly keep you posted. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


UK link for Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_23?url=search-alias%3Doffice-products&field-keywords=a4+self+adhesive+labels&sprefix=a4+self+adhesive+labels%2Caps%2C271


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks Martyn. Having sources all over is good to know. That will help people on your side of the ocean.

It seems that Kindlingmaker mentioned labels on my blog last month here: http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/32760

I missed that somehow and I apologize for not acknowledging it. It is good to have choices, as I said and I can't wait to see how this works for me. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila those are looking great.

Your tree is going to be a wonderland this year.

We use the labels for woodturning projects, sooo

easy. We get A4 sheets of rubber stamps made up

and for production Pyrography it saves so much time

and is fairly inexpensive. You just send the artwork and

it comes back very precise. I'll PM you a picture of some

of the ones I use. If you get them as individual stamps with

handles they are about $4 USA from Hong Kong, I can give

you the link if you want?

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I Had an Idea . . .*
> 
> I made good progress yesterday working on the new ornament sets, and in the process, something came to mind. An epiphany if you will. Although I am sure that the idea has probably been addressed before, it had not occurred to me until yesterday. I felt as if the fog had been lifted and I had one of those "ah-ha!" moments we see played out in the movies. In any case, I think I may be on to something.
> 
> In my never-ending quest to eliminate spray adhesive as much from my life as possible, I though of something that may work and take its place for the most part. In recent days, I have been successfully using the double sided masking tape as a means to attach the pattern to the wood. While the tape costs a bit more than the spray adhesive (at approximately $10 per 1.47" x 27 yd. roll) the application for using it to apply patterns worked flawlessly. I simply applied the tape in strips over my clean and dust-free wood surface, peeled off the backing, and pressed on the pattern that I printed from my printer over the top of the tape. Even in the most intricate cutting (as on the sled ornaments which included many curves and curls) the tape held the pattern in place. This type of cutting was one of the areas that was giving me the most problems, as when shaving small pieces, the glue decided to let go and the pattern began to flap. You can imagine how it not only made cutting more difficult, but also increased the chance for error as my concentration shifted from what I was doing with the blade to trying to hold the pattern in place with my finger nail as I cut. Most scrollers who have experienced this know exactly what I mean, and it is not fun.
> 
> Not only did the tape hold well, but it was very easy to remove from the wood once cutting was completed and left no residue. I was thrilled I no longer had to deal with the unreliability and also the mess of spraying the pattern with temporary spray adhesive and hoping it would hold and work properly. Nor did I need to put the extra layer of blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help removal of the pattern and to prevent the wood from burning during cutting. I was in essence accomplishing two tasks with one product. And that was a great thing.
> 
> But people were having difficulty finding the product at a reasonable cost, so I wanted to think of another reasonable alternative that would work just as well.
> 
> While I was painting yesterday and working on my ornaments, I had a thought. I remembered that I had some full sheet sticker paper that I had used to make large labels some time ago. I wondered if that would work as a way to adhere the pattern to the wood for cutting. The full sheet labels can be used with my printer and that meant that I could print the pattern directly on it. I could then cut it to shape and apply it to the wood, as I normally did with the pattern and peel it up when I was finished.
> 
> Why hadn't I thought of that before?
> 
> I had a couple of sheets left, and I printed the pattern on to it. I then applied a piece to the wood to see how it would stick, and so far it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give it a go today and cut these pieces out and I will let you know how it does tomorrow. But by the way it was sticking, I think it is going to work fine.
> 
> I went to Amazon.com and found these Full Sheet Labels in a pack of 100 for only $19.96. Even with the shipping added, it only cost just under $30.00. That's a pretty good price for no-hassle and no mess application of the pattern. Since I have to print the pattern from my computer anyway, it just makes sense to print directly on the label and then adhere it to the wood. That will completely eliminate the fussing of spraying and wondering if I am going to get clumps or slime out of the can, or if anything will come out at all. With the Super 77 (which is the most reliable brand that I have used) costing nearly $20 per can after taxes, I can't help but think that using the labels wouldn't cost much less in the long run, as it will also eliminate the need for using the blue painter's tape underneath the pattern to help prevent burning of the wood, which is something I do every time I cut.
> 
> At $30 per 100 sheets, it seems like a pretty good idea and well worth a try. I cant' wait to see how it works later on today and I will certainly report back tomorrow.
> 
> My ornaments are nearly done now, and I should be able to take some nice pictures today too. I finished up the little 'charms' yesterday and they came out wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super simple to paint (Yes - even a child can do it!) and on one version I used beautiful sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did a conservative version of the ornaments so that those who don't want to paint wood won't have to, and they look nice too. Today I am finishing up the extra bonus that I am adding with the patterns and hopefully buttoning everything up. Hopefully we will have everything ready for a site update on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> So it looks like it is going to be quite a busy day here. I suppose you will have to wait until tomorrow to see everything finished. I love these days when everything falls together into place. Seeing things come together like this is fun and exciting.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday. It is cool and a bit overcast here today, with wispy snow on the ground. Perfect weather for working on Christmas things!
> 
> Have a great one!


Good morning Sheila. Love the "charms" They will look awesome on the letter ornaments. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Great idea on the labels. I'll be interested to hear how easily they come off after cutting. Anything that helps avoid the flapping paper! I've filed a few fingers nails because of that.
Enjoy your day. A beautiful sunny day here, a nice break before the rains start again.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Simple Variations*

After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.

I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.

But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.

The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.

I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .

First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:










Now the really fun part . . .

For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!










I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.










I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)










They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!










Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:










He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:










Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .

They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!

(By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)

Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.

I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.

It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.

I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!

Have a great day!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


both versions of the ornaments are lovely! I bet they really shine with all that glitter, I know I find myself adding glitter to lots of my painted projects "just because". I guess all girls really do love shiny nad glittery things.
I feel a lot like pancakes today, I could use a nap.
I look forward to more updates on the label idea. although I like my current gluestick method, I always like knowing what other people do.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


Wow, you really did a lot of cutting and painting! Stay warm and the best sunshine is always best on the inside.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila. I like both versions of the ornaments. I can think of different ways of using these! You really get my brain going in the morning! 
A mild day here but I think it may be the calm before a rainy storm!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


quite a factory you have come up with …. spitting out patterns faster than the mustang on a monday 
no wonder why Pancake is so tired … 
they look good … I´m sure the coloured version will be a hit around the globe

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


Just as I expected colors in letters will be the trend for this season. I can see a lot of addresses in facebook that could be the names of friends that can always be remembered if written in those ornaments. Sheila you just let me remember the Jesse tree and family tree for the Christmas. Your design on the letters is excellent and it makes shadows with the sides of letters against background. Beautiful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, everyone:
Sorry for taking so long to reply. I was working on pictures and stuff today and haven't had a chance until now. I am really appreciative of your nice comments. Sometimes when I get caught up in a project and keep adding more and more to do, I wonder if I am overdoing things. I do like giving options though. So many people have different preferences and tastes and I like to design projects that are the starting point for people to finish up with their own ideas.

I find that with talking to people that some can't picture things in different ways. That is why I like to make the samples of things in several versions sometimes. It helps people train their minds to see the same design in several different ways.

Thank you all for your thoughts and input. It always helps me see things from a broader point of view. I hope you all have a great evening.

Sincerely, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Simple Variations*
> 
> After quite a busy day yesterday, I am happy to say that I almost accomplished everything that I set out to do. For me, that is as good as anything. While I didn't get my little tree changed over to Christmas yet, I did finish painting the new ornaments and charms for the pattern packet.
> 
> I had to wait to take the final pictures for the packets, and I will be doing that today. I found that the DecoArt Craft Twinkle paint (the sparkle paint) that I used on these takes a bit of time to dry and since I wanted the little charms to be really, really sparkly, I just had to be patient.
> 
> But everything is dry this morning and I was able to take some quick snapshots to at least show you all the final results of the past couple of days.
> 
> The key word to these ornaments is 'versatility' as there are many ways in which you can use these fun pieces.
> 
> I think the best way to do this is to just show you the pictures and you can take it from there . . .
> 
> First of all, here is the completed set in maple. There are twelve holiday words in all. The little charms on these are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and I did paint them with a gold metallic wash so they shimmer. (I HAD to put a little shimmer in them - after all, they ARE Christmas ornaments!) The woodworking 'purists' could easily substitute another beautiful contrasting wood if they desire, but I liked the understated shimmer of the gold metallic paint. The beauty of the maple still looks warm and rich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the really fun part . . .
> 
> For the second set, I used some opalescent metallic colors for the lettering, and the charms, as you saw yesterday, were loaded with glitter paint so the SPARKLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pictures here don't do them justice, but they really look bright and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop there, but I liked the 'charms' so much, I decided to add some bonus larger patterns of the charms in the pattern packet, along with some instructions on how to paint them simply. By simply I mean NO shading - just blocking in the color. (Oh - and then adding a couple of layers of - you got it - SPARKLES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really look so amazing in person! They are shiny and solid glitter and almost look like candy! I thought that they would make wonderful ornaments for a smaller tree or even to use as tags on gifts. They will make a wonderful little keepsake that the recipient will be able to keep for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I made the tag for Pancakes, he seems quite bored with the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he wasn't done sleeping yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you can't impress everyone . . .
> 
> They are even nice if you have kids and want to let the 'play' and decorate their own! Wouldn't that be a nice keepsake for Grammy or a teacher? I stack cut these pieces out of 1/8" birch and it took all of about 15 minutes to cut the 12 pieces - yielding 4 dozen ornaments!!
> 
> (By the way - the labels worked pretty good. I was using some 'light duty' labels though, as my order for the 'permanent' ones didn't arrive yet. I found that sometimes the edges would pull up a little bit when I was cutting close to the edge. However, I didn't want to make a judgment on this because mine were about 10 years old and they may well be the 'repositionable' type (is that a word??) But overall, they worked very well and I am happy with the prospect of not having to use spray anymore. I will conduct another more comprehensive experiment as soon as I receive mine - probably by next week!)
> 
> Since I put three decent coats of Craft Twinkles on the pieces, I didn't want to handle them until this morning, as I said. Today I will take better presentation photographs and build the pattern packet. Then we will be ready for a site update either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked doing this simple pattern. I still have more ideas as to what I can do with the shapes, but that is for another day and another time. I will just have to surprise you later on with that one.
> 
> It is nearly 9am here and I am amazed at how dark it still is outside. Granted it is an overcast day, but it is nearly dark inside here too. Winter is definitely nearing.
> 
> I hope you have a good day this Monday. It is the beginning of a new week and I wonder what adventure will come my way!
> 
> Have a great day!


These are beautiful Sheila. I can't even write that purdy, and you do it with a scroll saw! You got it goin on girl. Luv yer work.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Picture This*

Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.

I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.

Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'

As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.



















Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.

But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.

So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.

For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


if it doesn't feel right then you will always be disappointed in it. 
did you try a bright yellow background? Something "hopeful" "cheery" and "jolly"??

and wouldn't these look lovely as brooches?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi, Debbie:
I did try lighter backgrounds, but the names seemed to be lost in them, as they are not really dark wood. Especially the little gold charms on the natural colored set. I did put them in the light box, and the result was OK for the single pieces, but showing a dozen on the web site (plus - both versions) is really too many pictures. I am going to have a single picture along with the sets on the site to show the potential of the pieces.










I have to watch the amount of detail shown too because (believe it or not!) some people like to trace the designs and would rather spend hours doing that than purchasing the pattern! It is a slippery slope of showing enough detail, but not too much!

I think they would make nice brooches! Perhaps on an oval background for additional strength.  Great idea!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Your creativity never ceases to amaze.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Sheila if I saw them in a shop I would definitely

buy them If there were no price I would assume

that they would be expensive. The font is also very

good and you have used the open space wonderfully.

Jamie

PS Did I mention I love them?


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


*Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? *

Sheila in a word "No"

You have a standard that speaks volumes.

I bought one of your patterns and I was very impressed

with what I received. The quality of pictures drawings and

instructions was super. It also made me feel confident that if

I followed your example and were patient that I could make

the same as in the pictures

Jamie


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


well even if the pictures dont turn out so great, i know the hands making them are skilled and that your not happy but with the best…...so i know they are, and i agree with jamie…they are beautiful, and you cut the font just right, if you ask me i think that both of you are some wonderfully talented people and if anyone was going to seek scroll saw designs, this is where they will find quality and even the help they might need, as i know your always on top of customers needs….i hope keith is feeling better, you both have a great day…grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thanks, guys! I sometimes wonder if I am just being too picky for my own good. The "font" is actually my own handwriting this time. I thought I would try it that way for a change. I am glad you like them though and know that I just need to 'relax' sometimes. 

Keith is better and it looks like I dodged a bullet and didn't get sick!  The power or positive thinking!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


wether you call it obsessive or thorough or something else, It is the reason that I love your patterns. The extra time and effort in all of your patterns shows, and I know that I am getting something worth while.
Thanks!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


don´t worry so much if you can´t find the right way to take "the right picture " 
in ten minuts …... even the real proffessionel advertising photographer can use 
several days … sometimes weeks before they found the right idea and light setting 
and with multiple items in the frame just multiply the troubles

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila,
As for me, nothing can be compared to anyone like you in the LJ. Individual taste differ. I noticed that there are different persons (new) who are amazed with the different projects' design and outcome I posted. However, in business we need to think of the clients' satisfaction. What we are targeting is the user who sometimes becomes monotonous in their likes and wants some variety. Actually, what I see in you is that you are so original and always comes with new direction that most of us always admire. Keep it going whether or not there are some emotional feelings because that is how we keep our lives rolling. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Good evening Sheila. The ornaments look great and they photographed really well! Just a thought - do you have a macro setting on your camera? I find if I use the macro setting, the details on the item pop out whether a dark or light background. 
I agree with Debbie - these would look great as a brooch.
Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Picture This*
> 
> Well, I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday. It was one of those days where I blinked and before I knew it, it was over. I am hoping by the end of today I will feel as if I was a little bit more productive.
> 
> I spent the bulk of the day trying to get proper photographs of the recent pattern set. While that sounds like an easy task, it turned out to be more challenging than I had anticipated.
> 
> Since the word ornaments were not in a bulky font, I found that they were getting 'lost' in the backgrounds that I was choosing. I spent a great deal of time taking individual pictures, only to find that the ornaments looked very small on the white background and to me anyway looked quite 'unimpressive.'
> 
> As a result, I picked around for most of the day, trying different things to make them look nice for the patterns and also for the website, as these were the places that needed to attract attention to them and make them look like something that others would want. I don't know why, but I was not entirely happy with the results. I finally settled on what I deemed as 'acceptable', but by that time it was after 7:30 and I was tired. As I look at the pictures this morning, they are good, but I don't know if they really show how nice these ornaments look in person. But I have to move on, as people are waiting for the packets to be posted on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being obsessive? Or just thorough? Sometimes there is a fine line between the two.
> 
> But time is ticking and I need to move on and write today. I know people are waiting and there comes a time when I have to know I did my best and continue ahead.
> 
> So I will keep things short today, and get on with my task. I want to do some writing before the rest of the world is awake and while it is quiet here.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, the site should be updated by today and the new items posted. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thank you all again. I do try to allow for individual tastes and preferences. That is again where having a partner really helps. It is funny that Keith and I differ so much in what we like, but in a way, that is really good for the business. It gives a wider perspective for our customers. I suppose the most frustrating part is when things just seem to take longer than they should. But with me, that happens frequently. One day I will learn to properly estimate my time!

I do use the macro setting on the camera Anna. It is pretty cool because it automatically moves into a macro setting when the focus is needed. The new camera does help, as there are far less adjustments than were necessary with my other one.

One step at a time! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Tis the Season*

After several weeks of what feels like being under the gun to meet deadlines, it is time for me to take a breath. Not a long one mind you, but there are things to do and see and experience and if I don't take some time for myself, I think that I will go crazy - or at least feel a bit burned out.

Now for most people, taking some time off means relaxing and doing little. That is OK for them, as everyone is different and has different views of what 'relaxing' actually is. For me, it means doing the things that I 'want' to do rather than the things that I 'need' to do. Since I love crafting and creating in many shapes and forms, sometimes it is difficult for others who are looking in to see the difference between the two. Actually, sometimes I produce more when I am in 'relaxing mode' than I am when I am in 'working mode.' It just turns out that way.

I have so many things that I have been waiting to do! Many of them have been in the back of my mind for weeks (or even months) now, and I would tell myself that I would get to them 'when I got caught up' with things. But it just so happens that more things take the place of the tasks that I finish, sometimes faster than I can tick the other things off and I am finding that I haven't spent any time at all on these things that I wanted to do for myself. And that is frustrating.

I used to brand my Sunday's as days when I could do what I wanted. Usually I spent it doing some decorative painting and making ornaments for my friends or decorations for the house here. Many times I would work on patterns created by my favorite designers, as it was a breath of fresh air for ME to follow THEIR instructions rather than having to figure things out all by myself. Some people couldn't understand this, but I know my painting friends really do. It seems that no matter how much we design our own pieces, it is still fun and refreshing to use techniques that others have developed and as a result, we also learn from them and create some outstanding work. It allows that "figuring things out" part of my brain take a little vacation, which is much needed at times, yet it still allows us to be creative and productive and is very satisfying.

But it seems that it has been a long time since my Sundays have been dedicated to my own 'playing' and I am starting to feel the result. My designs have been coming, but they are a bit more labored and I find myself not quite my usual cheery self these past couple of weeks, as the cycle of "work" and sleep seem never ending.

Today was trash day and as I took the garbage to the road this morning, it was just getting light outside. I could hear the sound of the river rushing by, as the trash bin is on the opposite side of the road which is on the river bank. The leaves are all gone from the trees and I realized that not once this autumn did I take a walk in the woods to see the beautiful fall colors. With woods behind me and all around me, there was simply no excuse. Who knows what tomorrow will bring and if I will even be here next autumn? (Nothing tragic is planned, but hey - life happens)

It was as if this realization just punctuated these growing feeling that I have been experiencing over the past couple of weeks, and it made me think that it was time to do some things for my own pleasure.

I am at the rare point in my work cycle where everything is as 'caught up' as it gets. The patterns are completed. The site is updated. The deadlines for now are met. Of course there are more deadlines and things to do, but I refuse to be a robot that keeps spitting out designs without taking any time in between to enjoy the people and things around me. Business-wise that may not be the best decision, but I never claimed to be the best businesswoman in the world anyway. I have often quoted the phrase "It isn't about the destination, it is about the journey" and I truly want to live by those words. For what good is reaching a destination, no matter how successful you may seem, if you were so driven by your goal that you neglected to enjoy the journey along the way? To me, it would be quite an empty life, and one that I do not wish to lead.

So I am going to take a breather today. And I am going to take down the few autumn decorations I have around the house. And fix my little 'all season tree' up for Christmas. And perhaps I will bake some cinnamon rolls, which I wanted to do this past weekend and never found the time. And work on some of the 'surprise projects' that I wanted to do just for myself - not to sell or make patterns for. And I think I will take that walk in the woods. Because I find the woods to be a place that I find comforting and serene and beautiful, no matter what time of year it is.

The holiday season is upon us. To many, that means that our fast-moving lives kick into an even higher speed. While many look forward to this time of years, it is also exhausting and stressful. But we need to remember that we are in charge of our own lives. We need to live them in a way that makes us happy. If we don't take time to do the things that are a comfort to ourselves and our families, then we lose the entire meaning. More so than not, it is the simple things that make this time special. Not the most presents or the biggest tree. It is those moments in between where we take note of the wonderful things in our lives and appreciate them. No matter how simple they may be.

I wish you all a wonderful day!










"Listen to the trees as they sway in the wind. Their leaves are telling secrets. Their bark sings songs of olden days as it grows around the trunks. And their roots give names to all things. Their language has been lost. But not the gestures." 
― Vera Nazarian, The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> After several weeks of what feels like being under the gun to meet deadlines, it is time for me to take a breath. Not a long one mind you, but there are things to do and see and experience and if I don't take some time for myself, I think that I will go crazy - or at least feel a bit burned out.
> 
> Now for most people, taking some time off means relaxing and doing little. That is OK for them, as everyone is different and has different views of what 'relaxing' actually is. For me, it means doing the things that I 'want' to do rather than the things that I 'need' to do. Since I love crafting and creating in many shapes and forms, sometimes it is difficult for others who are looking in to see the difference between the two. Actually, sometimes I produce more when I am in 'relaxing mode' than I am when I am in 'working mode.' It just turns out that way.
> 
> I have so many things that I have been waiting to do! Many of them have been in the back of my mind for weeks (or even months) now, and I would tell myself that I would get to them 'when I got caught up' with things. But it just so happens that more things take the place of the tasks that I finish, sometimes faster than I can tick the other things off and I am finding that I haven't spent any time at all on these things that I wanted to do for myself. And that is frustrating.
> 
> I used to brand my Sunday's as days when I could do what I wanted. Usually I spent it doing some decorative painting and making ornaments for my friends or decorations for the house here. Many times I would work on patterns created by my favorite designers, as it was a breath of fresh air for ME to follow THEIR instructions rather than having to figure things out all by myself. Some people couldn't understand this, but I know my painting friends really do. It seems that no matter how much we design our own pieces, it is still fun and refreshing to use techniques that others have developed and as a result, we also learn from them and create some outstanding work. It allows that "figuring things out" part of my brain take a little vacation, which is much needed at times, yet it still allows us to be creative and productive and is very satisfying.
> 
> But it seems that it has been a long time since my Sundays have been dedicated to my own 'playing' and I am starting to feel the result. My designs have been coming, but they are a bit more labored and I find myself not quite my usual cheery self these past couple of weeks, as the cycle of "work" and sleep seem never ending.
> 
> Today was trash day and as I took the garbage to the road this morning, it was just getting light outside. I could hear the sound of the river rushing by, as the trash bin is on the opposite side of the road which is on the river bank. The leaves are all gone from the trees and I realized that not once this autumn did I take a walk in the woods to see the beautiful fall colors. With woods behind me and all around me, there was simply no excuse. Who knows what tomorrow will bring and if I will even be here next autumn? (Nothing tragic is planned, but hey - life happens)
> 
> It was as if this realization just punctuated these growing feeling that I have been experiencing over the past couple of weeks, and it made me think that it was time to do some things for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am at the rare point in my work cycle where everything is as 'caught up' as it gets. The patterns are completed. The site is updated. The deadlines for now are met. Of course there are more deadlines and things to do, but I refuse to be a robot that keeps spitting out designs without taking any time in between to enjoy the people and things around me. Business-wise that may not be the best decision, but I never claimed to be the best businesswoman in the world anyway. I have often quoted the phrase "It isn't about the destination, it is about the journey" and I truly want to live by those words. For what good is reaching a destination, no matter how successful you may seem, if you were so driven by your goal that you neglected to enjoy the journey along the way? To me, it would be quite an empty life, and one that I do not wish to lead.
> 
> So I am going to take a breather today. And I am going to take down the few autumn decorations I have around the house. And fix my little 'all season tree' up for Christmas. And perhaps I will bake some cinnamon rolls, which I wanted to do this past weekend and never found the time. And work on some of the 'surprise projects' that I wanted to do just for myself - not to sell or make patterns for. And I think I will take that walk in the woods. Because I find the woods to be a place that I find comforting and serene and beautiful, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> The holiday season is upon us. To many, that means that our fast-moving lives kick into an even higher speed. While many look forward to this time of years, it is also exhausting and stressful. But we need to remember that we are in charge of our own lives. We need to live them in a way that makes us happy. If we don't take time to do the things that are a comfort to ourselves and our families, then we lose the entire meaning. More so than not, it is the simple things that make this time special. Not the most presents or the biggest tree. It is those moments in between where we take note of the wonderful things in our lives and appreciate them. No matter how simple they may be.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Listen to the trees as they sway in the wind. Their leaves are telling secrets. Their bark sings songs of olden days as it grows around the trunks. And their roots give names to all things. Their language has been lost. But not the gestures."
> ― Vera Nazarian, The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration


I feel like I just walked thru the woods. Thnx Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> After several weeks of what feels like being under the gun to meet deadlines, it is time for me to take a breath. Not a long one mind you, but there are things to do and see and experience and if I don't take some time for myself, I think that I will go crazy - or at least feel a bit burned out.
> 
> Now for most people, taking some time off means relaxing and doing little. That is OK for them, as everyone is different and has different views of what 'relaxing' actually is. For me, it means doing the things that I 'want' to do rather than the things that I 'need' to do. Since I love crafting and creating in many shapes and forms, sometimes it is difficult for others who are looking in to see the difference between the two. Actually, sometimes I produce more when I am in 'relaxing mode' than I am when I am in 'working mode.' It just turns out that way.
> 
> I have so many things that I have been waiting to do! Many of them have been in the back of my mind for weeks (or even months) now, and I would tell myself that I would get to them 'when I got caught up' with things. But it just so happens that more things take the place of the tasks that I finish, sometimes faster than I can tick the other things off and I am finding that I haven't spent any time at all on these things that I wanted to do for myself. And that is frustrating.
> 
> I used to brand my Sunday's as days when I could do what I wanted. Usually I spent it doing some decorative painting and making ornaments for my friends or decorations for the house here. Many times I would work on patterns created by my favorite designers, as it was a breath of fresh air for ME to follow THEIR instructions rather than having to figure things out all by myself. Some people couldn't understand this, but I know my painting friends really do. It seems that no matter how much we design our own pieces, it is still fun and refreshing to use techniques that others have developed and as a result, we also learn from them and create some outstanding work. It allows that "figuring things out" part of my brain take a little vacation, which is much needed at times, yet it still allows us to be creative and productive and is very satisfying.
> 
> But it seems that it has been a long time since my Sundays have been dedicated to my own 'playing' and I am starting to feel the result. My designs have been coming, but they are a bit more labored and I find myself not quite my usual cheery self these past couple of weeks, as the cycle of "work" and sleep seem never ending.
> 
> Today was trash day and as I took the garbage to the road this morning, it was just getting light outside. I could hear the sound of the river rushing by, as the trash bin is on the opposite side of the road which is on the river bank. The leaves are all gone from the trees and I realized that not once this autumn did I take a walk in the woods to see the beautiful fall colors. With woods behind me and all around me, there was simply no excuse. Who knows what tomorrow will bring and if I will even be here next autumn? (Nothing tragic is planned, but hey - life happens)
> 
> It was as if this realization just punctuated these growing feeling that I have been experiencing over the past couple of weeks, and it made me think that it was time to do some things for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am at the rare point in my work cycle where everything is as 'caught up' as it gets. The patterns are completed. The site is updated. The deadlines for now are met. Of course there are more deadlines and things to do, but I refuse to be a robot that keeps spitting out designs without taking any time in between to enjoy the people and things around me. Business-wise that may not be the best decision, but I never claimed to be the best businesswoman in the world anyway. I have often quoted the phrase "It isn't about the destination, it is about the journey" and I truly want to live by those words. For what good is reaching a destination, no matter how successful you may seem, if you were so driven by your goal that you neglected to enjoy the journey along the way? To me, it would be quite an empty life, and one that I do not wish to lead.
> 
> So I am going to take a breather today. And I am going to take down the few autumn decorations I have around the house. And fix my little 'all season tree' up for Christmas. And perhaps I will bake some cinnamon rolls, which I wanted to do this past weekend and never found the time. And work on some of the 'surprise projects' that I wanted to do just for myself - not to sell or make patterns for. And I think I will take that walk in the woods. Because I find the woods to be a place that I find comforting and serene and beautiful, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> The holiday season is upon us. To many, that means that our fast-moving lives kick into an even higher speed. While many look forward to this time of years, it is also exhausting and stressful. But we need to remember that we are in charge of our own lives. We need to live them in a way that makes us happy. If we don't take time to do the things that are a comfort to ourselves and our families, then we lose the entire meaning. More so than not, it is the simple things that make this time special. Not the most presents or the biggest tree. It is those moments in between where we take note of the wonderful things in our lives and appreciate them. No matter how simple they may be.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Listen to the trees as they sway in the wind. Their leaves are telling secrets. Their bark sings songs of olden days as it grows around the trunks. And their roots give names to all things. Their language has been lost. But not the gestures."
> ― Vera Nazarian, The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration


Good morning Sheila. Good for you! Time to "listen to the trees" is so important particularly, I believe for creative souls. 
A walk along our ******************** system here yesterday and watching the bald eagles gave me some more ideas for my creativity.
Enjoy your day


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> After several weeks of what feels like being under the gun to meet deadlines, it is time for me to take a breath. Not a long one mind you, but there are things to do and see and experience and if I don't take some time for myself, I think that I will go crazy - or at least feel a bit burned out.
> 
> Now for most people, taking some time off means relaxing and doing little. That is OK for them, as everyone is different and has different views of what 'relaxing' actually is. For me, it means doing the things that I 'want' to do rather than the things that I 'need' to do. Since I love crafting and creating in many shapes and forms, sometimes it is difficult for others who are looking in to see the difference between the two. Actually, sometimes I produce more when I am in 'relaxing mode' than I am when I am in 'working mode.' It just turns out that way.
> 
> I have so many things that I have been waiting to do! Many of them have been in the back of my mind for weeks (or even months) now, and I would tell myself that I would get to them 'when I got caught up' with things. But it just so happens that more things take the place of the tasks that I finish, sometimes faster than I can tick the other things off and I am finding that I haven't spent any time at all on these things that I wanted to do for myself. And that is frustrating.
> 
> I used to brand my Sunday's as days when I could do what I wanted. Usually I spent it doing some decorative painting and making ornaments for my friends or decorations for the house here. Many times I would work on patterns created by my favorite designers, as it was a breath of fresh air for ME to follow THEIR instructions rather than having to figure things out all by myself. Some people couldn't understand this, but I know my painting friends really do. It seems that no matter how much we design our own pieces, it is still fun and refreshing to use techniques that others have developed and as a result, we also learn from them and create some outstanding work. It allows that "figuring things out" part of my brain take a little vacation, which is much needed at times, yet it still allows us to be creative and productive and is very satisfying.
> 
> But it seems that it has been a long time since my Sundays have been dedicated to my own 'playing' and I am starting to feel the result. My designs have been coming, but they are a bit more labored and I find myself not quite my usual cheery self these past couple of weeks, as the cycle of "work" and sleep seem never ending.
> 
> Today was trash day and as I took the garbage to the road this morning, it was just getting light outside. I could hear the sound of the river rushing by, as the trash bin is on the opposite side of the road which is on the river bank. The leaves are all gone from the trees and I realized that not once this autumn did I take a walk in the woods to see the beautiful fall colors. With woods behind me and all around me, there was simply no excuse. Who knows what tomorrow will bring and if I will even be here next autumn? (Nothing tragic is planned, but hey - life happens)
> 
> It was as if this realization just punctuated these growing feeling that I have been experiencing over the past couple of weeks, and it made me think that it was time to do some things for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am at the rare point in my work cycle where everything is as 'caught up' as it gets. The patterns are completed. The site is updated. The deadlines for now are met. Of course there are more deadlines and things to do, but I refuse to be a robot that keeps spitting out designs without taking any time in between to enjoy the people and things around me. Business-wise that may not be the best decision, but I never claimed to be the best businesswoman in the world anyway. I have often quoted the phrase "It isn't about the destination, it is about the journey" and I truly want to live by those words. For what good is reaching a destination, no matter how successful you may seem, if you were so driven by your goal that you neglected to enjoy the journey along the way? To me, it would be quite an empty life, and one that I do not wish to lead.
> 
> So I am going to take a breather today. And I am going to take down the few autumn decorations I have around the house. And fix my little 'all season tree' up for Christmas. And perhaps I will bake some cinnamon rolls, which I wanted to do this past weekend and never found the time. And work on some of the 'surprise projects' that I wanted to do just for myself - not to sell or make patterns for. And I think I will take that walk in the woods. Because I find the woods to be a place that I find comforting and serene and beautiful, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> The holiday season is upon us. To many, that means that our fast-moving lives kick into an even higher speed. While many look forward to this time of years, it is also exhausting and stressful. But we need to remember that we are in charge of our own lives. We need to live them in a way that makes us happy. If we don't take time to do the things that are a comfort to ourselves and our families, then we lose the entire meaning. More so than not, it is the simple things that make this time special. Not the most presents or the biggest tree. It is those moments in between where we take note of the wonderful things in our lives and appreciate them. No matter how simple they may be.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Listen to the trees as they sway in the wind. Their leaves are telling secrets. Their bark sings songs of olden days as it grows around the trunks. And their roots give names to all things. Their language has been lost. But not the gestures."
> ― Vera Nazarian, The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration


official it has been winther the last four days ….... says the kalender 
so you can´t be surpriced that the leafs is on the ground letting the trees naked 
its worth at least two nails to your coffin you havn´t been out in the forrest
this autumn you better get out while there is only a few inch of snow

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> After several weeks of what feels like being under the gun to meet deadlines, it is time for me to take a breath. Not a long one mind you, but there are things to do and see and experience and if I don't take some time for myself, I think that I will go crazy - or at least feel a bit burned out.
> 
> Now for most people, taking some time off means relaxing and doing little. That is OK for them, as everyone is different and has different views of what 'relaxing' actually is. For me, it means doing the things that I 'want' to do rather than the things that I 'need' to do. Since I love crafting and creating in many shapes and forms, sometimes it is difficult for others who are looking in to see the difference between the two. Actually, sometimes I produce more when I am in 'relaxing mode' than I am when I am in 'working mode.' It just turns out that way.
> 
> I have so many things that I have been waiting to do! Many of them have been in the back of my mind for weeks (or even months) now, and I would tell myself that I would get to them 'when I got caught up' with things. But it just so happens that more things take the place of the tasks that I finish, sometimes faster than I can tick the other things off and I am finding that I haven't spent any time at all on these things that I wanted to do for myself. And that is frustrating.
> 
> I used to brand my Sunday's as days when I could do what I wanted. Usually I spent it doing some decorative painting and making ornaments for my friends or decorations for the house here. Many times I would work on patterns created by my favorite designers, as it was a breath of fresh air for ME to follow THEIR instructions rather than having to figure things out all by myself. Some people couldn't understand this, but I know my painting friends really do. It seems that no matter how much we design our own pieces, it is still fun and refreshing to use techniques that others have developed and as a result, we also learn from them and create some outstanding work. It allows that "figuring things out" part of my brain take a little vacation, which is much needed at times, yet it still allows us to be creative and productive and is very satisfying.
> 
> But it seems that it has been a long time since my Sundays have been dedicated to my own 'playing' and I am starting to feel the result. My designs have been coming, but they are a bit more labored and I find myself not quite my usual cheery self these past couple of weeks, as the cycle of "work" and sleep seem never ending.
> 
> Today was trash day and as I took the garbage to the road this morning, it was just getting light outside. I could hear the sound of the river rushing by, as the trash bin is on the opposite side of the road which is on the river bank. The leaves are all gone from the trees and I realized that not once this autumn did I take a walk in the woods to see the beautiful fall colors. With woods behind me and all around me, there was simply no excuse. Who knows what tomorrow will bring and if I will even be here next autumn? (Nothing tragic is planned, but hey - life happens)
> 
> It was as if this realization just punctuated these growing feeling that I have been experiencing over the past couple of weeks, and it made me think that it was time to do some things for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am at the rare point in my work cycle where everything is as 'caught up' as it gets. The patterns are completed. The site is updated. The deadlines for now are met. Of course there are more deadlines and things to do, but I refuse to be a robot that keeps spitting out designs without taking any time in between to enjoy the people and things around me. Business-wise that may not be the best decision, but I never claimed to be the best businesswoman in the world anyway. I have often quoted the phrase "It isn't about the destination, it is about the journey" and I truly want to live by those words. For what good is reaching a destination, no matter how successful you may seem, if you were so driven by your goal that you neglected to enjoy the journey along the way? To me, it would be quite an empty life, and one that I do not wish to lead.
> 
> So I am going to take a breather today. And I am going to take down the few autumn decorations I have around the house. And fix my little 'all season tree' up for Christmas. And perhaps I will bake some cinnamon rolls, which I wanted to do this past weekend and never found the time. And work on some of the 'surprise projects' that I wanted to do just for myself - not to sell or make patterns for. And I think I will take that walk in the woods. Because I find the woods to be a place that I find comforting and serene and beautiful, no matter what time of year it is.
> 
> The holiday season is upon us. To many, that means that our fast-moving lives kick into an even higher speed. While many look forward to this time of years, it is also exhausting and stressful. But we need to remember that we are in charge of our own lives. We need to live them in a way that makes us happy. If we don't take time to do the things that are a comfort to ourselves and our families, then we lose the entire meaning. More so than not, it is the simple things that make this time special. Not the most presents or the biggest tree. It is those moments in between where we take note of the wonderful things in our lives and appreciate them. No matter how simple they may be.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Listen to the trees as they sway in the wind. Their leaves are telling secrets. Their bark sings songs of olden days as it grows around the trunks. And their roots give names to all things. Their language has been lost. But not the gestures."
> ― Vera Nazarian, The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration


Soon after I finished my morning post, it got very windy and began raining hard. Unfortunately the day kept up as such and it was too nasty to enjoy a walk. I am hoping to have a chance today to get out. Dennis - I feel like your Silke did last year - I wonder if the snow will ever come. :/

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Newsletter Issues *

I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.

Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.

However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.

So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)

I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.

I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.

Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.

I wish you all a good day today.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Newsletter Issues *
> 
> I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.
> 
> However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.
> 
> So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)
> 
> I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.
> 
> I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.
> 
> Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


that kitty is so cute!
I love when I have a productive day around the house and don't even realize how much I get done until bed time. It doesn't happen nearly enough, but sometimes the work is just more fun.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Newsletter Issues *
> 
> I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.
> 
> However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.
> 
> So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)
> 
> I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.
> 
> I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.
> 
> Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Yes Katy - these "off" days are sorely needed. I am still working on the computer right now but I hope to finish in the next hour or so and finish up my little tree and maybe make some COOKIES! You have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Newsletter Issues *
> 
> I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.
> 
> However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.
> 
> So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)
> 
> I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.
> 
> I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.
> 
> Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Good morning Sheila. Sounds like you have a fun day planned. Enjoy your tree decorating. I'm out to the workshop today to make some more of Keith's angels. Anyone who has seen them on my tree loves them so I have had several hints to make more!
Enjoy.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Newsletter Issues *
> 
> I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.
> 
> However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.
> 
> So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)
> 
> I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.
> 
> I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.
> 
> Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


*Cookies*

Where?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Newsletter Issues *
> 
> I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.
> 
> However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.
> 
> So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)
> 
> I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.
> 
> I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.
> 
> Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


can it be becourse microsoft says they shot down hotmail and call it another name 
though who that have an hotmail acount will nearly automatic get a new they just have to say yes to it 
and if they get an email on hotmail it will be redirected to the new acount automaicly 
atleat that what they say

I don´t mind those little P….. trees a half meter hight people place on a table from the 1.Dec.
but I was shaked today when I saw a catalog with P…trees up to 3 yards high was sold here in Denmark
the nation in Europe that export most Chrismastrees ... 12 millions (I think you call it billions )

the snow is here though only a few mm compared to the rest of the country some places 
they have got about a foot deep snow 

the kitten in the tree reminds me of what ours often do 24/12 right to the top
on the full decorated tree with candlelight …. thats when it will show if I´m still fast enoff
before the hole tree fell over and get into a fire …. lol
(don´t worry I´m prepared both with a bucket of water and a pressurerized watersprayer 
and the highpowered water hose just outside the frontdoor conected to the hotwater ) ... 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Newsletter Issues *
> 
> I spent the day yesterday trying to catch up on things here around the house. I did weave a bit of work into that mix, as we had just sent out a newsletter and there were several orders to attend to. Once again we are having trouble with our mailing list however. There is a problem with all of our MSN customers because the IP address from the site generated information is looked upon by MSN accounts (hotmail, live, etc) as SPAM and won't allow the emails through. This means that not only are those customers who subscribed to our newsletters not getting them, but also when they do order, the receipts that are automatically generated by the site are also bounced back and they don't get them either. In fact, that is what initially made me aware of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have the site set up to automatically send orders out. I have mentioned before that while it does take a bit of time, I still like to manually send each order, adding in a short greeting and note of thanks to my customers. Since the orders are sent from my Gmail account, there is not problem on that end and at least the customers do get what they ordered as they always did.
> 
> However, it is not good that the MSN customers (and I am finding random other customers also) do not receive their newsletters. There are times when I give special discounts and coupon codes to my mailing list recipients and it doesn't seem fair to those who subscribe not to be able to enjoy them.
> 
> So we spent part of the day manually isolating those customers and sending them the newsletter from my gmail account. Keith spent a great deal of time picking the emails from the many on our list and I spent some time sorting through emails that got bounced back due to either error or closed account, etc. We realize that we need to look into another way of doing our bulk mailing that will be a bit more efficient and reliable. (If you signed up for the newsletter using a MSN account, you may wish to do so again with another email address if you haven't been receive it.)
> 
> I also began the task of redecorating my little tree for Christmas. That was also another time-consuming task, as the lights that I had on last year weren't working and I wound up having to go out to get more. I did other errands in the process and before I knew it, it was nearly dinner time before I returned. The day was nearly done.
> 
> I am going to take one more day to get on top of things. I did think of a new idea though yesterday, so stepping back a bit was worth it. I am going to see how the day progresses, but I am going to do some drawing on the new idea and get moving on it. Things will once again progress.
> 
> Sometimes taking the pressure off just a little bit does wonders. Telling myself that I didn't 'have' to do some things today seemed to make a difference in how I felt. As it turned out, I spent probably a healthy portion of the day 'working' and I didn't even realize it. It is funny how these mind games can play a part in our success. Just by calling something a different name helps to accept it a little easier sometimes.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today.


Hi Anna, Jamie and Dennis! I am sorry I didn't answer yesterday. For part of the day I was buried in email addresses and the other part buried in ornaments! I never really did get out and will be finishing up some things today, as you will read on today's blog. I always appreciate your nice comments and hearing what you guys are up to!

I never got to the cookies Jamie, but I have them on today's list! 

Dennis - do you still put 'real' candles on your tree? That has to look beautiful! My cat Isis (she was Siamese) used to climb the tree regularly! we had a vaulted ceiling and we had to put a hook in it and tie the tree to it from the top so it wouldn't tip when she scaled it. Funny kitty. She is gone now, but was a beauty and very much loved. Keep those hoses handy! You may need them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Forgotten Treasures*

It began with a shelf.

On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.

I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.

The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .

Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.

There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.

Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.

The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.

My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.

So I came up with an idea . . .

Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.

Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.

Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.

So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.

This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.

In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)

Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.

Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.

A couple of pictures of the hotel:




























Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


"Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated" = sounds like a perfect backdrop for some of your projects. 
Create a little vignette and donate it to the restaurant. Of course you add a business card so it will promote your business at the same time. 
Lots of possibilities there!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


That is a wonderful idea Debbie! We also have several of our plaques that would find a happy home in a place such as that. Thank you for the idea! 

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


The warmth of giving cant be beat.
Think of all the smiles you could make and how happy your pieces would be.
Sheila Clause

Have a great Holiday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


You are not alone there. I have a corner cupboard full of boxes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Ahh! But yours are on beautiful display if I remember correctly Martyn! At least you get to enjoy them! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


A tree decorated with all your creations would look wonderful in that hotel! The theme could be changed for each season. And as Debbie says your business cards along with it. I think tourists would just love it. That hotel certainly looks like it will be on my list of place to visit when we head to the Maritimes next Fall.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


thanks for the pictures Sheila 
reminds me of my mothers home in Dec. 

from yesterday : yes we still use candlelight in our tree 
though we also have these small electric light 
since we like to have the tree enlighted during Chrismas 
I now many that is scared of having candlelight in the tree
but it helps alot to get a freshcut tree and let it stay outside 
until it will be decoreated and having a foot with watertank 
to ceep the needles on the tree fresh and green 
then the risk isn´t so big

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Can I join you, I have lots of boxes and boards that are just in the corner. Not that I treasure them but Agnes and I have difficulty to give it as gift because every one has a story behind it. For me, just like to keep it. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Forgotten Treasures*
> 
> It began with a shelf.
> 
> On that shelf, I discovered a small box that contained some ornaments that I had cut and finished several months ago. I had forgotten that I even made them.
> 
> I continued to open small, unmarked boxes. And as I dug deeper into the cabinet, more 'treasures' were revealed. Forgotten projects that after being photographed were sentenced to being tucked away in cabinets, on the backs of shelves and even in drawers. Their boxes not unlike nondescript tombs where they were banished after their usefulness was exhausted.
> 
> The number of these said boxes were alarming, and as I continued to forge through things, more and more came to light. Was there no end to this travesty? After all, how many could there be? . . .
> 
> Such was the start of my 'deep cleaning' cycle. After spending a great deal of the day cleaning and organizing my email list and computer, the urge to once again put things in order consumed me.
> 
> There is something about organization that gives me a feeling of peace and control. If things get too out of place, I find myself quite a bit more fretful and unsure of myself. Is this some sort of disease that I have acquired? Or has it always been a part of me and I have just been unaware of its existence? But the realization came to me yesterday, as I forged through every cabinet, closet and storage place we had. I could not stop myself, or the increasing urge to sort and clean. As I uncovered one forgotten artifact after another, each one became an aphrodisiac, urging me to continue to the next place, until I exhausted each and every place in our apartment.
> 
> Surprisingly, the trash pile was quite small. For many of the items that I came across were still of value, but just in the wrong place.
> 
> The ornament and project samples were placed on the kitchen table, and soon spilled over to the kitchen chairs and even into boxes on the floor beneath, where they sit there today. I would take a picture, but there is part of me that is ashamed of where all the beautiful things that Keith and I have made over the past year or so have wound up. It appears that we just keep making things and tuck them away. Our intentions are good, as we plan to either get them to a shop to sell or give them as gifts, but that would involve time that we just don't have, and they get packed away and forgotten and pushed to the backs of closets, cabinets and shelves.
> 
> My cause quickly shifted into giving these items a new life. Getting them to a place where they would be loved and appreciated. After all, they were beautiful and nice and at the time of their conception, created with love and excitement and our best efforts. It is a shame that once their photos are taken, they are filed to a place where they would no longer be appreciated for their beauty. There had to be a better way.
> 
> So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> Today I am going to go through all of these treasures and sort and repackage them into sets. I am then going to donate them to a cause I feel worthy. There is an organization nearby that my neighbor Lee is involved in which helps take care of the many cats that are dumped on the wharf here in Clare. I spoke of it before, and I have donated to the cause at times, but I always wished I could do more.
> 
> Lee goes to the wharf every single day to feed, play with and care for the cats there. Adele rescues the cats and takes them to the vet and adopts them out to forever homes. They build shelters for them and take them to be spayed and neutered in an effort to control the population in the colony. However, there are always a never ending number of new arrivals, that people dump there like garbage. Many of them sick and injured and scared.
> 
> Not only do they care for the animals, but they also hold online auctions and other fundraisers to help defray the huge vet bills and care costs. By donating these pieces for auction, I know that the money that they bring in will be used to help these unfortunate critters and the pieces will be appreciated as they should be. It is a win/win.
> 
> So today, I will finish my task of sorting. I will then continue with my original intention of decorating my own tree here, as it sits with only lights on at this moment.
> 
> This change of pace is something that I needed. Even if it is just for a few days, it feels wonderful. And seeing the empty cabinet and shelf space, and knowing once again where everything is gives me a good feeling that my life is once again in order. I am getting back in control - something that I felt I was losing a couple of days ago.
> 
> In the mean time, I am thinking ahead of what my next project will be. I have a good idea already, and look forward to seeing it come to be. But first I will finish this. (And maybe make some cookies!)
> 
> Because of the chaos of our kitchen, Keith offered to take me to dinner last night. We decided to go to the Goodwin Hotel in Weymouth, as I wanted to get a gift certificate for my dear friends Bernie and Ellen as part of their Christmas gift. The hotel is beautiful and the dining there is all home cooked goodness. It is small and lovely and has been there for years and years under the same owners. I haven't been there in probably five years, and was thrilled to see the beautiful Victorian style hotel beautifully decorated in every room for the holidays. It was like going into another world. I had the best meal that I had in a long time - surf and turf with a small tenderloin steak cooked to perfection and fresh Digby scallops. It was the perfect ending to a great day and as I sat here last night sipping some peppermint tea (with my kitchen table still covered with things!) I couldn't help but think how good life can be.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simple things that make us the happiest.
> 
> A couple of pictures of the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you Anna. I do hope you get a chance to see it. Our small area here is feeling the crunch of the poor economy and unfortunately, beautiful places such as this are having to close their doors after many years. It is sad. I hope that something changes and things begin to pick up again.

Dennis - I would love to see a picture of your tree all candle lit! I bet it is stunning! I love live trees too, and hope that one day I will be in a place where having one would be possible. Until then, I have to keep my little skinny tree here happy. It is small, but still pretty! 

Bert - it feels good to tidy things up a bit, but there is nothing wrong with keeping pieces that you are emotionally tied to. I have done the same. The memories make them special.

Thank you all for your stories and input.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mission Accomplished*

Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.

I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.

I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.

Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."

What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?

We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?

A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.

It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.

But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.

When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.

When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?

So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.

I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.

So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.

While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.

Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.

We don't need a holiday for that.










Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


A very good read this morning! Stay warm and happy!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Nicely written Sheila.

Lee


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


I've come to look forward to your posts and it confirms what my gut told me about you from the first contacts. We see many things so much alike, and this post is one of those detailed.
I have had to deal with pack rat tendencies and your comment about deprivation started me thinking. Yes, I've heard that those who lived through the earlier great depression are most affected by the memory of deprivation. I was born shortly after that great depression (they were celebrating?) and lived most of my life in rural areas where self sufficiency was the only way to survive "out there". Resources were carefully guarded, efficiently used, and waste was minimal. We lived in our own "ecosystem", which sometimes expanded to the neighbors. Stuff was reused again and again and it was a treasure to find "just what we needed" in a pile of stuff too good to throw away. The bigger the pile, the more likely to find just the right "treasure". I still refer to a junkyard as a toy store. Creativity was involved. Creativity sees potential. When you've invested so much time and energy to cut down the tree (no chain saw), prepare boards out of it (no sawmill…split and hand plane) you tend not to waste much of it. It was less effort to use "leftover" than to get another tree. So the left overs accumulated…
In my own case, I've now "completely" equipped my shop with both power and hand tools. I don't think there is a woodworking operation I cannot do from microscopic miniatures to 57' Chris Craft rebuild from limber chain up. Can you envision a 1967 VW Woody (all chrome replaced w mahogany, only fenders and top not covered with wood) complete with wooden hubcaps? I can live and do all this without electricity now…not nearly as convenient nor comfortable but doable with grace. I can always "see the need" for a better tool to do the job and that is my "collectors disease". Like, how often do you use a radius plane? I've never used or needed one, but I have a damn fine one! There is no doubt in my mind that a use will come up, maybe sooner than I expect because everything I do is custom made. 
And I too clean the shop for therapy. I will probably scrub the floor on my hands and knees and polish everything twice this weekend because I've been pretty down. I can't get this business off the ground here. (Think Orville and Wilbur or Minnesota Loon) I'm tired of trying after a year. I've produced about $3500 worth of sales all year! On the positive side, it's a good thing I don't need the income so badly and it's sales I didn't have before. I'll keep tinkering and poling around with enough patience and something will show up
Thanks for listening. Keep on posting. It's encouraging. And I like your kitty pics. 
DanK


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


good morning sheila

you wrote

*Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. 
The counters are clean and the floor is also clear.*

what does this mean ?

maybe i need a cup off coffee
and to read it again


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Sheila now that you have clear worktops do you

think that you could come and do ours? 

I've found that I cant throw away anything unless

there is absolutely no chance that it can be used for

anything. Thankfully recycling saves our house from

overflowing.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Hi, everyone: Thanks for the nice input. David - the reference to once again seeing the top of the kitchen table was because the previous day I began weeding through every cabinet, drawer and closet in our place here to "reorganize" finished projects and find a better use for them than getting broken or damaged. By Thursday evening, I was out of steam and decided to leave everything just where it was until the next day to finish. 

I do feel that cleaning and getting things in order is therapy. I always feel better when I have a handle on things and everything is in its rightful place. I feel for you with trying so hard to kick start your business. I believe that all of us who are small businesses understand how difficult it is to keep things going. Even for myself, who has had a margin of success, I find that if I slow down even a bit, things slow right down with it. This upcoming year will be interesting to see what is in store for us, when we are no longer associated with our largest distributor. It will be a year of adventure, that is certain.

Keep your chin up and keep doing what you do best. I find that my best selling patterns are the ones that I do just because they come from my heart, not because someone expects something from me.

Jaime - I have had numerous invitations from others in the past few days from people that wish to have me come and 'help them'. I would love to do it if I could, but I would also be afraid of angering people because I can be absolutely brutal when it comes to moving things out. When I am not, it is Keith who is the one who can be even more unforgiving than me. More than once I have become cross with him because of his eagerness to discard some of my things that I may have preferred to have kept. I wouldn't want it to come between us. However I will happily cheer you on from the sidelines. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Good morning Sheila. A great post! I love your philosophy. I too live in a small place and both my husband and myself work on the premise that if you haven't seen it or used in 6months, you don't need it so out it goes! If something new comes in something old gets recycled. (Things never get thrown out - someone's junk is another person's treasure) This works in the house - not so much in the workshop! We seem to be able to accumulate wood and tools quite well!
Enjoy your day. Dry and sunny here - a good day to finish up some angels.
Love your tree.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


beside to get the clutter out of the house 
its always good to get a clean workspace / bench 
between projects and with your small place I presume 
its more than importen to have it 100 % clutterfree 24/7/365 
I´m forced out of the shop the next few days since 
I didn´t focused on the job I did so I ran a pointed cutting edge 
into my finger when I used wet/dry sandpaper on a plough plane iron 
I have had in a Citric Acid bath and need to get rit of the gung
after the rust remove , I do like this kind of sanding its like sharpening and honing 
without power maschinery …... little like going in Zen mode …. 
this time though I got sidetracked and was thinking of how I can make a new aplience /jiig

on the other hand I proppebly have to fight with a little 14 hours Blitz of snow tommorrow 
~~ 12 inches is expected ….. well lets see if it is me or Silke that gets happy ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Oh Dennis! I hope you are OK. Sometimes cuts can be really nasty. Especially when working with old and rusty tools. Be careful and wear gloves until it is completely healed. So sorry to hear. Tell Silke I am cheering for her! I am still awaiting snow here. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> Once again, I can see the top of my kitchen table. The counters are clean and the floor is also clear. It seems that everything worth while has found a place and I can put my finger on most anything that I have.
> 
> I spent the day sorting and cleaning. I was surprised how much cheering I received from friends who stated that they also need to do what I was doing. It appears that everyone accumulates 'stuff' and few find the time to really sort through it all and keep it organized.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the process. It was a quiet time for me and gave me a chance to think and reflect about many things.
> 
> Some of the items I decided not to part with. For reasons that were even sometimes unknown to me, I had the need to hold on to them 'just in case' I wanted to display them one day. They may have had a story behind them, or some emotional tie that I just wasn't ready to let go of yet. So I decided to keep them. I tried to keep those to a minimum however, as before long the 'keep' pile was beginning to grow larger than the 'give' pile and I realized that I would once again find myself in the position in which I began - with an over abundance of things and no place to put them. I needed to keep reminding myself "if I want or need it, I can always make it again."
> 
> What is it about the need to have 'stuff'?
> 
> We hear about those who have grown up in the depression and have been through difficult times, and now they tend to hoard things, as if there would come a time again when they would be in need. Is that part of human nature?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I needed Worcestershire sauce for some cooking that I was doing. Much to my dismay, I only had a drop and was unable to complete the recipe properly. As a result of that, within the next couple of weeks, I replaced the empty bottle not once, but twice. I did not do this on purpose, but 'not having' something must have triggered something in my brain to get it the next time I was at the store - even though it is an ingredient that I seldom use, and a bottle seems to last me for years. My disappointment of not having it when I needed it must have affected me to such an extent that I purchased some not only the next time that I was at the grocery store, but also clouded my mind so much that I purchased another bottle a second time in the visit after that.
> 
> It may seem silly, but I believe that 'fear of not having things' is powerful stuff. I also think it is a driving force behind why many people are so afraid to let go of things in the first place. The "What if I need it's" are hard to ignore - especially in difficult times when so many are struggling.
> 
> But in this moment in my life, I do feel very comfortable with what I have. Even though I have been through some difficult times myself - as recently as a few years ago - I have learned that much of the 'things' that I had were not necessary in the first place. As I get older, I find that I want very little and that I find comfort in the simplicity that I live my life right now. I need certain things to keep designing and doing my job, and of course, I need my art supplies in order to create, but 'not having' is no longer a curse to me, and can even be viewed on as a blessing in many cases.
> 
> When shopping for Christmas gifts a couple of weeks ago when Keith and I went to the city, we went through store after store which had wonderfully magical Christmas displays and decorations. Seeing these displays was a delight for our senses, as was the hotel the other night. It would have been easy to indulge and purchase many items to make our little place here our own personal Winter Wonderland. But for what reason? What purpose would buying thing after thing be when we didn't have room for what we already have? It was then when I noticed that I am beginning to look differently at things and much prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> When looking closer at what was available, I realize that much of it is mass-produced and cheap. If it lasted more than a season or two it would be a miracle in itself. Why then, would I want to accumulate more things only to have them wind up in a landfill in the next year or two?
> 
> So I decided to give gifts which had a bit more meaning and usefulness this year. Things that were made with care and would be (hopefully) appreciated for that reason. The gift certificate for Bernie and Ellen, who have everything they could ever really need. A heated blanket for my daughter, who lives in a place where the heat is costly and appreciates a warm bed (yes - I already had it sent to her, as she needed it now and I thought it would be foolish to wait) and some fine, pure hand-made soaps from my friend in Pennsylvania (we know her on Lumberjocks as Rivergirl). These are gifts that will be used and appreciated. And most of them will help local artisans and establishments such as the hotel and Kelly by keeping them working. And of course, the hand made woodworking and painted items.
> 
> I apologize for getting off on a tangent, but my point was that what allowed me to part with so many of my wood and painted creations was not only knowing that they would go to a place where it would be appreciated, but also that the money it will bring is much needed and will help the community. As I said yesterday, it is a win/win.
> 
> So I decorated my little tree for the holiday season yesterday. Most of the ornaments I put on it were my own. There were some that were received from others in exchanges from this year and past, and I cherish them for the time and care in which they were made.
> 
> While we may not have our place adorned end to end with holiday decorations, there are enough things around to remind us of the season.
> 
> Many times I am asked why I keep my tree up all year, and why go to the trouble to decorate it for the different seasons. I suppose the reason is that for me is that it celebrates not only one season or holiday or religion, but our lives in general. No matter which religion we choose, or even if we choose none at all, it is a reminder to me that each day should be appreciated. And each day we should practice kindness, tolerance, compassion and understanding towards each other.
> 
> We don't need a holiday for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Well said Sheila. Wish everyone had your outlook.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Recharged and Ready*

It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.

However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.

I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?

The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.

I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'

While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.

Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.

If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.

I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'

I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.

I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.










Have a wonderful Monday!

"A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Hi Sheila,
The aftermath of a bountiful rest will be a very productive mind to work out on something from really deep within. I am looking forward for this in you.. Hope the best.
Continue the new adventures.
Have a nice day.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Oh, for just one miss blog…. THIS IS YOUR 900 BLOG POST! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Thanks Bert! Wow! those first 900 sure do sneak up on you! LOL! It certainly has become a 'habit' to visit with you and everyone else here in the morning. Thank you for being a great part of my day and helping me keep on track.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Happy 900th Blog, Sheila. My mind finally gave up pestering me with ideas and I also did very little over the last two days. Too cold for the shop. Too tired to do anything but watch the Snooker on TV. I think its probably a good idea to do nothing once in a while, too.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Sheila glad you had a time out day 

Congrats on the big "900"

jamie


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Sheila,
Congrats on the 900th post. Seems like yesterday that I started to follow your blog!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Way to go Sheila! I hope you take lots more time for yourself. A little R&R goes a long way to keeping a balance. Congratulations on your 900th post!
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Thank you all. I wouldn't still be here if it weren't for you, my friends. I truly appreciate your friendship and input every morning. It is a great network we have here.

Sheila


----------



## superdav721

scrollgirl said:


> *Recharged and Ready*
> 
> It felt rather odd not writing yesterday, but this was quite an unusual weekend for me. Those of you who read regularly know how uncharacteristic it is of me to miss a day of writing, as I usually am doing things that pertain to my work here and I like to share the many ways I find to be creative.
> 
> However, for the first time in a long time, I spent the entire weekend doing things just for myself. After the whirlwind of work and organizational activity, I needed some time to just relax and enjoy the day (or two!) I did fill orders and tried to stay on top of my emails, but I kept them all to a minimum and had a rare day of leisure, where nothing I did had any purpose except to entertain myself. I think it was just what I needed.
> 
> I spent most of the time poking around on the computer. I found some fun puzzle games and enjoyed them while watching one of my favorite Christmas movies (Little Women - with Susan Serandon) to get me in the holiday spirit. With the house clean and the tree all decorated, it was the perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon. There was seldom a moment when I didn't have any one of the three cats on my lap, as they seemed to take shifts at trying to keep me in my place. Even Keith cheered me on when I expressed my (slight) guilt of whiling away the day not doing anything 'productive' and he encouraged me to continue. So who was I to argue?
> 
> The odd thing about it is how 'productive' being unproductive was for me. While I was enjoying my leisure time, in a small corner in the back of my mind I was planning some new things to design and create. It was as if I needed to consciously rest so that subconsciously I could plan and organize the different directions that I want to head with my work. I think it was very healthy for me and I am looking forward to seeing these ideas materialize.
> 
> I know I have taken occasional days off before, but they always seemed to be packed with doing other things that had been piling up while I was working. The time away from what would be thought of as 'work' only shifted to either being gone from the house here or doing other tasks like paperwork and organization. I can't honestly remember the last time I sat here guilt-free and did 'nothing.'
> 
> While it is not a habit I intend to develop, I think once in a while it can be a very good thing. Being busy all the time is good for us in general, but overdoing any part of our lives isn't always the best way to go. I believe that is how many self-employed people find themselves being burned out and frustrated.
> 
> Taking time off shouldn't be thought of as a negative. I found myself thinking that any time that I spent away from work-related skills would indicate that I was not fully dedicated to my business and if things weren't going so well, it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough. Funny how we can convince ourselves of things such as that, as I know in my heart that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I have learned anything these past couple of days, I learned that we need to balance things in our lives to be completely happy. There is no one thing that we do that can make us whole. We are complex and multi-faceted beings that require fulfillment on many different levels. Focusing on only one thing, while seemingly satisfying at first, will eventually wear us out and we will find ourselves searching to fill the unexplained emptiness in our souls.
> 
> I learned a lot these past two days by doing seemingly 'nothing.'
> 
> I woke up this morning, feeling good and ready to take on a busy week. My heart is happy and I am rested and eager to see what wonderful things this week will bring. and what new adventures await.
> 
> I plan to try (once again) to dedicate at least one day a week to my own leisure. Whether it means doing puzzles or watching a favorite movie, or even doing something creative that has nothing to do with 'work', I will look forward to some time where I can do as I wish - guilt free. I think it will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!
> 
> "A balanced and skillful approach to life, taking care to avoid extremes, becomes a very important factor in conducting one's everyday existence. It is important in all aspects of life. For instance, in planting a sapling of a plant or a tree, at its very early stage you have to be very skillful and gentle. Too much moisture will destroy it, too much sunlight will destroy it. Too little will also destroy it. So what you need is a very balanced environment where the sapling can have a healthy growth. Or, for a person's physical health, too much or too little of any one thing can have destructive effects. This gentle and skillful approach, taking care to avoid extremes, applies to healthy mental and emotional growth as well." - Dalai Lama


Lovely cat, great blog and congrats on the 900th.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *

I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.

I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.

I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:

Labelsonline.com

They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.

Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.

I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.

I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:










While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.

Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.










Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I guess I have a couple of thoughts. I like this idea and have followed other thoughts like this. I did a search of one of the US office supply stores and found 8 1/2×11 lables for $14.00 but the had a but 2 get one free offer. My other thought is that many times I print less than a full sheet. I would need to think that over before going this direction. Great idea and worth thinking about.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


That is a great point Jerrell and one that I planned on mentioning in the article. Many times the patterns don't take up a full sheet, leaving waste area that once cut, can't be put back into the printer again. This could very well mean that you are wasting a bit of the labels. That is why I keep saying that no one method is the 'end all' for everything. I like having the option of having both the tape and the labels here, as well as the spray adhesive for certain circumstances. I think the more options we have the better. There is no reason why we have to stick to only one way to apply the pattern all the time. (No pun intended!) Thanks so much for your input. I truly appreciate your thoughts and experiences.

 Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila,
I was on Steve Good's community pages and some one there had another suggestion that I tried and really like. It uses a cold laminating machine and repositional laminate. After you print your label, feed the pattern through the machine(it is hand crank), cut the pattern pieces out then remove the backer and apply to the wood. No blue tape, packing tape or glue of any kind needed! After you are finished just peel off like the label or tape method. The only draw back is it is a little pricey but I found the laminator and film on E Bay and only paid $40 for the machine and $20 for the roll of film. Both had free shipping on them and both were buy it now. I like the less mess and not having to buy the tape. Plus if you had anything that you wanted to laminate, just change the film and there you have it.
Rick


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


and then, with a little planning ahead you can slip some smaller project onto the same sheet to get a bigger bang for the buck.
yes? Or wouldn't this work


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Sheila I notice the cat doing paperwork.

When will it get it's own scrollsaw? LoL

Have a wonderful day, we are minus 2 on the Banks o the

River Doon and the sun is lying low. So crisp clean & fresh.

Have a chillin day = working like me. 

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila,
I'm with Debbie. I think if I were to use the labels I'd be printing several patterns onto the one sheet but then again, this would not work all the time. As you say, different strokes for different folks and it is good to have options. Thanks for giving us all the benefit of your experience with the different methods.
Enjoy your day - a very wet Westcast day here but the geraniums are still surviving in the garden!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I had never heard of that Rick. Could you send me a link to one so I can see it? How much is the film that you need to get? I am looking at lots of ways to do this and everything is possible.

Yes, Miss Debbie - I think that when using the sheets of labels, planning is a great strategy to get the most from your dollar. When Keith and I draw up patterns, we never overlap pieces and we try to use the space as efficiently as possible. This will help them be able to print the patterns in the most efficient way. Of course, they could always "mix and match" and take patterns to Kinkos or use a copier with the labels.

I loved the 'spelling cat' picture, Jamie! I think they probably know quite a bit more than they let on. I am happy that you are getting cooler weather. It is still too warm for me here. It was raining all day yesterday.

Anna - I am going to do a comprehensive article exploring the many different methods of applying the pattern. I may even add another "lesson" in the scroll saw lessons here. I am finding that there is no one PERFECT method for all projects. Like anything, we need to asses our goals and use the best solution for the job. Stay tuned as I learn and sort things out. Hopefully the article will make things a bit clearer as I compare methods side by side and people can see what the best use is for their current project. 

Thanks all for your thoughts! Always great to hear from you!

Sheila


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I followed all the links for painters mate green dropcloth tape.
Not one showed it on their web pages and searching from their sites returned zero results.
This may be a Canadian thing!

Don


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Try this one Don:
http://paintersmategreen.com/

Under the "products" page it has "Double Sided Dropcloth Tape"

The direct link is here;

http://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx

Let me know if it comes up for you. 

Sheila


----------



## donbee

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Yes Sheila, I get the page where its listed but when I follow the link "Where to buy it" I get the same page where I was before.
The two places listed for the US are Ace Hardware and Menards.
The Ace Hardware web page doesn't have it and a search from their page returns "No results" 
Both Ace and Menards show Painters Mate Green products, but neither one has the drop cloth double sided tape.

db


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I found the same with Home Hardware here in Canada Don. Thehttp://paintersmategreen.com/Products/Double_Sided_Dropcloth_Tape.aspx thing is I had to ask at the counter for it and they had to order it in. Apparently they are a supplier for Painter's Mate, but that product isn't regularly stocked. At first the guy at Home Hardware looked at me like I was crazy because he had never heard of it before. But when I pressed the issue, he looked it up in their computers and he was indeed able to order it. You may have to go in and ask them to look it up. Maybe take a screen shot of the page showing them as a distributor and bring it with you. They should be able to get it if they are a supplier. I don't believe that it showed up on Home Hardware's internet site either, or Canadian Tire for that matter. You would think they would list all their products on their site, but I am finding that they don't always do that.

Again, keep me posted. I am sure others in the States want to know. Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila,
I am working on finding where I saw the information. As soo as I do, I'll send it to you.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I don't know if you've ever tried this product. I picked up this can at Harbor Freight for 10 bux. As you can see in the pic, I used blue painters tape, then sprayed the pattern only with the CRC, and let it for about 4 1/2 minutes, and it works pretty well. Know that I am still a rookie at this stuff, so, I'm still learnin as I go.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spray Glue and Labels and Tape, Oh MY! *
> 
> I am running a bit late today, as I got lost in answering emails and doing some other things. I did have some things that I wanted to share here though that may be of interest.
> 
> I received my full sheet labels the other day from a Canadian supplier on Amazon . They arrived quickly and I am eager to use them on my next project today or tomorrow. The cost for 100 full sheets of labels was a total of about $30 with the shipping. While that may seem a little expensive, you have to remember that by using this method to stick on the pattern, you eliminate the need for the blue painter's tape, which is about $10 for a 47 meter roll. Also you save because you don't have to purchase the temporary spray adhesive, and deal with that.
> 
> I had a customer write me this morning who also tried the label method and was very happy with it. He is from the United States and sent me a link to purchase the full sheet labels here:
> 
> Labelsonline.com
> 
> They were only $10.95 there for a box of 100 full sheets, but I was unable to calculate the shipping because even though on the site they say they ship to Canada, there was no means to do so. I expect though that since their only method of shipping appears to be UPS, it would be a bit more expensive. If you are in Canada though and want to try them, you may want to contact them and see what is up, as my labels were delivered via Purolator and the delivery charge was about $8.00. If they work out, I will probably buy more than one box at a time to save on shipping, although I think 100 will last me quite a while.
> 
> Another thing I found in the past couple of days was that the Painter's Mate Green Dropcloth Double-Sided Masking Tape could be ordered from my Home Hardware store here in Canada. If you click on the "Where to Buy" link at the bottom of the page, you will see it is available in the United States also. The cost for a roll is (I think!) going to be about $10 with taxes in. I am waiting to see what it will cost when it comes in. The clerk there had never heard about it, and I had to have him look it up on the computer. He said he learned something new that day and I suggest if you go in looking for it, take a picture so that you can convince them that they ARE able to get it, as when I first asked him, he looked at me as if I had two heads. I was relieved he found it in the computer, because I am sure he thought I was making it up.
> 
> I have decided to write a comprehensive article on all this tape/spray glue/label information. I am going to offer it to the magazine because I think it will be helpful to offer different alternatives to applying patterns to the wood. In scroll sawing it is especially important that the lines we are cutting be accurate and I am looking for the most stress-free and reliable methods that I can to not only give choices to people, but offer methods that are a clean alternative to using spray, which can be a bit messy. I will keep you all updated on my findings in the next couple of days.
> 
> I am finishing up drawing my pattern today, and will show you a little teaser of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this one is for the magazine, I am developing several patterns at once. I hope to have several new designs done shortly, as I can't wait to be back at the saw again and try my new labels.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. Time to get busy working and playing with my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


That is a very effective way to apply the pattern Roger. I haven't seen that brand here in Canada though, but I will look out for it. Using the blue tape underneath the pattern allows you to use any spray adhesive - temporary or permanent - and still be able to remover the pattern easily. There are lots of right ways to do things. Giving different options is good because people don't always have access to the same materials.

Thanks for the input. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*

In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.

I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.

There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.

One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.

A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.

Here is the brand I purchased:










In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.

I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.










I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.

You can see the fine detail in the pattern:










I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.

(NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)

The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!










In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!










You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.

I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:










I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.










I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?










I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:










However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:










It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.

The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:










Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.

Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.










Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.

On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.

The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.

With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.

Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.

I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## rtutsky

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila,
Nice pattern cutting you have done there. Scroll sawing is a lot of fun and rewarding. As for the way you have been applying your patterns I have an alternate way you might like to try.

In the past I have used the spray adheiseve also. Besides being expensive and terrible to use (toxic spray residue) I found a much cleaner and cheaper way of mounting. I now use the glue sticks that kids use in school. They are inexpensive (I buy a pack of four off ebay). I also use it for mounting wet/dry sandpaper to granite tiles for sharpening chisels and plane irons. The glue is non toxic and is easily removed from the wood with a bit of water sprayed from a mister bottle.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you very much for your input Robert. I have tried some glue sticks and I have had a bit of residue left. I didn't try this one though, and I never thought of using the spray bottle with water to remove any that could be left. I will definitely put it in my list of choices for people to try. I am going to be writing an article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine on applying patterns and I am certainly going to include this method. It is great to know what works for people. I always try to keep in mind that everyone has their own preferences and giving several good choices that work helps a great deal. Again, thanks for your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sheila,

Thanks for reviewing this product! I have seen this in the past and always wondered if it would be suitable for this type of use - now I know. 

I might go ahead a purchase a pack to use with smaller projects - I don't know how well this would work with much larger pieces though.

Here's my method to add to your list:

I use clear packing tape - I get four rolls of it on amazon for 10 dollars - that's 200 yards of tape, BTW. 
I cover the surface of my wood with the tape BEFORE I apply any pattern, then I can use whatever glue, adhesive, etc….. to affix my pattern on top of the tape with NO fear of any residue or staining to the wood.
As you stated in your blog, the tape lubricates the blade - it also protects the wood from any damage while your are cutting your pattern. I have NEVER had any tape peel up while cutting - I did, however, have the pattern separate from the tape when I used a really cheap brand of spray adhesive, but I think it would have peeled up from the wood as well.

When I'm finished cutting, the tape peels away from the wood cleanly and easily.

I doubt this method would be viable when doing a ton of cuttings as it takes a bit of extra time to cover the piece with the tape, but this method allows you to use any adhesive you wish with no worry about it not coming up when finished.

BTW, I use Loctite 1629134 Spray Adhesive currently - mainly because it's really sticky and it only costs me seven dollars a can. 

I am really looking forward to reading more methods from others on this as well as your upcoming article.

Thanks!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thanks for the tip on the Avery software, Bruce. I will certainly look into that, as usually the Avery software is free. Their labels are really expensive though - I saw them at nearly $40 USD for a pack of 100! YIKES! I am sure there may be places to find them cheaper though. But with standard 8.5×11 size full sheets, the templates should work fine with anything you like. 

Bob - I have done that too, and so does Keith. I do find the tape can be "enthusiastic" about sticking sometimes to smaller pieces and hard to pick off. I think harder than the labels I used yesterday. It is certainly a workable option though and one that I am sure I will use again in some cases. Thanks to you too for your thoughts. I always enjoy hearing from you.

Sheila


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Great tutorial as always. Thank you. A tip for pattern removal: i lay my heat gun on it's side on my work table and hold my project in front of it, a section at a time. The pattern usually curls off and I peel a section and reheat and repeat. The gun is a cheapie from Harbor Frieght. It doesn't overheat so leaving it on the table for that short period is OK and faster than turning on/off, picking up/setting down. That saves some time. I use the packing tape and spray glue method.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Thank you for this series. I have looked for the double sided Green tarp tape (you mentioned a while back) but have not found it here in the states. However, I did find Ace Carpet Tape Plastic (double sided stick) #50106, 1.41" x 42" for $3.99 per roll. Just thought I'd pass this on as a potential option and the part number if anyone is interested.

Actually, this use of full sheet labels looks like the best solution of all-it's a time saver, it's economical, it's fast, and best of all, it works!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


The heat gun is a great idea and I will certainly pass that information forward, Vicki. I have heard of others using it but I will try to see how is does with loosening up the backs of the labels.

John - I am still hunting for a reliable source for the tape in the United States. I will try to call the company perhaps and get the information of who they distribute it to in the States and see if that is workable. Just watch on the carpet tape that it isn't too strong and that it doesn't bond to the wood. I have had that happen when using it for stack cutting and it is quite the pain to get off sometimes - especially when it is left on delicate fretwork.

As I said, lots of choices for different situations is the way to go. 

Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sheila: Thanks for the heads up. I was using the carpet tape to tape back band saw off cuts on one side so I could turn and cut the adjacent side. And, yes it was a strong bond, but it was okay with the band saw size pieces. Now that you call my attention to it, I can see that it might be a real problem with delicate fretwork. John


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Yes, John! Learn from MY mistakes (I have many of them! LOL)  Networking is a good thing, isn't it?

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi Sheila. Now I am wondering about that package of diskette labels that I just disposed of about a month ago. There were 9 per sheet, and should have been just right for smaller items. Thanks for the ongoing information.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


You are welcome, John. Yep, they probably would have worked well. That is a really good idea using the divided labels. That way you could pull one off at a time and print the remaining ones later. Most label programs allow you to choose which label(s) from the sheet you want to print on. Great point!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


This is why I like LJ's. Great feedback and information from different sources. Looking forward to your article Sheila on this topic. A lesson would be great too.
Love the Valentine's plaques! You really have to look so far ahead! I don't know if I could be thinking of Valentine or Easter ideas when I'm surrounded by Christmas.
Enjoy.


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I have one more idea to throw into the soup. I've been reasonably successful in pulling adhesive patterns from the finished cut by applying another, perhaps stickier, layer and removing both at once. You have to rub the second layer for good adhesion, so maybe not much time saved over a knife. In the case of the label paper, the cutoffs between the patterns might be big enough to be useful here to prevent the tearing because the removal force is more evenly distributed.
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held. Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


That ornament was from last year's design, Anna. I used it because that is the type of design where the pattern typically lifts because of all the detail. I probably should have used my Christmas ornaments. I think it just came to mind as one of the difficult ones.

You are right about people here. Between this site and on my own web page, I have received so many great ideas from others. I love having a place to share ideas and help each other. It builds great friendships too!

Dan - I am going to have to try that. I would only be afraid of rubbing on some of the really delicate pieces, but it is worth trying out on pieces that are a little stronger. Thanks so much for your tip!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Review on Using Full Sheet Labels for Applying Scroll Saw Patterns*
> 
> In my recent posts, I have been discussing different ways to apply patterns to wood for scroll sawing. Since last year, I have noticed that the quality of the spray adhesive that I was accustomed to using had been on the decline. The brand I have used for the past several years has been Elmer's, and while I first thought it just may have been an isolated incident (perhaps a bad batch) I have since purchased it from several different locations with the same results, and heard similar stories from others who have used it that live a great distance from me, so my only logical conclusion is that they have changed the formula.
> 
> I wrote to the company to inquire about this, and have yet to receive a response. This leaves me to assume that the formula did indeed change.
> 
> There are alternatives available as far as spray glue which work in applying the patterns, but the ones that seem to work the best are expensive (Supper 77 at about $20 per can) or don't hold well (Krylon's Easy Tack @ $8 per can.) I know there are other brands available, but they aren't always available to everyone in different areas. This started me looking for completely alternative methods to apply the pattern that would be both reliable and cost effective.
> 
> One way was to use double sided masking tape. This is NOT the same as carpet tape, and turned out to be a bit of a task to hunt down. However, I have had a reasonable amount of success in tracking some down, and I will discuss that process in a later blog.
> 
> A third method, which I am going to discuss here in detail, is using full sheet labels, which are widely available everywhere. I posted a link to where I purchased mine in yesterday's blog. I am in Canada, for those who aren't aware, and I was able to purchase them HERE on Amazon. With taxes and additional shipping, the order came to about $30, which meant that each full sheet (8.5" x 11") came to cost me 30 cents.
> 
> Here is the brand I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the description, the labels were called "permanent." While I don't want them to be completely permanent, I do want them to stick for the time I am scroll sawing, so I felt that these would be desirable over the type of labels that can be repositioned.
> 
> I began by printing out my pattern on a full sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a pattern that had many curls and small details, as I find that is the type of cutting that causes the pattern to loosen up the most. When cutting thin slivers of wood, if the edges of the labels are even slightly loose, it causes the pattern to flap and lift and you spend more time trying to hold it down with your nail while cutting than actually paying attention to what you are doing. Any scroller that has experienced this knows what a pain it is and how distracting it can be. I have made many mistakes because of this happening and it makes cutting much more stressful and tedious.
> 
> You can see the fine detail in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to note that it is probably best to use this method on patterns that fill or nearly fill up the entire sheet. You wouldn't want to cut one ornament from the center of the page, as you would be wasting most of the label. While you could probably go half and half and rerun the label through your printer twice, it isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> (NOTE: This is only ONE METHOD of applying the pattern. No one method is optimal for every situation. That is one of the reasons I am exploring several different ways that you can successfully and economically apply the pattern. You may use this for one cutting session and find that an alternative method makes more sense for another. I will explore other methods in subsequent posts.)
> 
> The first step was drilling. No problem at all here. Again, we have all experienced being half way through drilling the holes and having the pattern lift. It is very frustrating and difficult to replace the pattern in the exact same place to line up the already drilled holes. This stuck great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rough cutting the ornament from the board, I noticed something right away. You can see that the wood began burning exactly where the label ended. In all of my instructions, I recommend taping a full layer of either clear packaging tape over the entire pattern or blue painter's tape under the pattern. This is the reason I do so. The adhesive in the tape helps the blade run cooler and pretty much eliminates any burning. It really WORKS and is much worth the extra effort to do so. The adhesive in the labels works the same way and when using them, it saves the cost and time and effort of applying a layer of tape over your designs. That is a big PLUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the picture that the burning started EXACTLY where the label ended. I was using 1/4" bird's eye maple and a brand new Olson 2/0 regular reverse tooth scroll saw blade. I continued to use the blade for the rest of the ornament without any adverse consequences.
> 
> I cut the tiny lettering with no lifting whatsoever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the curly border. If lifting was to occur, I would think it would happen here. But everything held nicely and I was able to really concentrate on my cutting without worrying or having to hold down pieces. The cutting continued perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completed the entire ornament and the label still held.  Now came the moment of truth - would I be able to remove it easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began on the inside piece and used a small knife to lift the edge. It began to lift in one piece cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it did tear and I needed to use the knife a bit to assist me in removing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did let go however, and it wasn't at all like when I used too much spray adhesive and had the pattern cemented to the piece. With a little effort, it was fairly easy to remove.
> 
> The next part was the delicate fretwork border. Once again, the label didn't come off in one piece, however with the help of the knife the label came off fairly easily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it took a few minutes to remove it all, but in weighing the small amount of effort against the alternative of having the pattern lift as I was cutting, it was a clear decision. I would far prefer to have to work a bit after cutting rather than have a flapping pattern during the cutting process. To me it was a no-brainer.
> 
> Most important - when the label was removed, there was not a bit of tackiness or residue left behind to interfere with any finishing process that I would choose. In using the spray adhesive, I found that many times in order to keep the pattern sticking, enough was needed so that there was a residue left on the piece. This was compounded with the now bad mixes of the Elmer's that I have been using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I give this process a 7.5 on a scale from one to ten. On the upside, I was able to cut a very intricate pattern and not have to worry about the pattern lifting. Seeing that I was able to print six ornaments on one 30 cent sheet, this label cost me a mere 5 cents to use. Add to that I didn't have to use an additional layer of blue painter's tape to prevent the wood from burning and the cost went down even more.
> 
> On the down side, it did take a little time to remove from the piece. I suppose I could 'blot' it with something before applying it to the wood to 'de-tack' it a bit if I felt it was necessary, but I don't see it as being that much of an effort in order to do so.
> 
> The bottom line was that I was able to really concentrate on what I was cutting and following my line, and it felt great to be able to not worry about the pattern coming off. It was well-worth the trade off.
> 
> With all the time and money we spend in supplies, I believe this is a very small cost to pay for a decent outcome. Had these pieces been stack cut, which is certainly possible, the cost of the label would naturally be a fraction of the nickel that it cost me.
> 
> Again - this probably isn't the most efficient way to do everything. If you are unable to consolidate small pieces onto one sheet for printing, you may be better off using another method. But for things like full sheets of ornaments and plaques that take up the full page, I think this is a great way to do it. I know that is what I am going to be using from now on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this review. I will be reviewing other methods in the near future so that you can choose the right way for yourself to apply the pattern that is both cost effective and reliable and will make your cutting stress-free and pleasurable.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Very interesting stuff from everyone.


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Am In Awe of You All*

I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.

I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.

Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.

Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.

I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body

I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.










Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!

Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:










Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna! 

I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.

I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.

With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


I have to agree with all you've said. You are not only a gr8 scroller, but, a gr8 spokesperson as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


I am afraid I am not very organized in my thinking today. I am just overwhelmed by the kind and talented people I interact with every day! You among them! There is no way I am able to mention each one because there are so many! It is wonderful though! 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


pass the tissues!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


Sheila you have these wonderful folk because

You are a wonderful person.

Jamie

Watching the snow falling Yo Ho Ho


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


a wonderful post, its so good to be surrounded by great and loving friends and family and this time of year always does bring out the best in folks…may it always be this way…..merry christmas everyone..merry christmas to sheila and keith who have contributed so much to the site, what a great blog…grizz


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


Hi Sheila,
Good things come to good people and you are one of the best! I'm very touched that you shared my card. It was something I was playing around with and was pleased that it actually worked. I sandwiched about 10 layers of veneer between two layers of yellow cedar and stack cut the angel. A couple of the filigree broke so I had to adjust the pattern. Next time I do this kind of thing I would use a hard wood like mahogany to sandwich the veneer.

The painted ornaments you received are very beautiful.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Am In Awe of You All*
> 
> I just don't know where to begin today. Yesterday was such a great day, and the best part of it all was that lately it seems to me to be what my 'typical' days are turning out to be like. So many good things happened that I don't even know where to begin, and I know I am not going to be able to mention them all.
> 
> I know sometimes I get . . . well . . . shall we say 'sappy' about things and I feel that kind of post coming on. It just never ceases to amaze me the capacity of sharing, friendship and kindness that lives within people. It was a day when I felt surrounded by wonderful family, friends and people here in my life and once again realized how grateful for each and every one of them.
> 
> Everywhere I turned, there was someone who made me smile.
> 
> Even as I looked beside me to my partner Keith, who was busy working on his next pattern, I felt so fortunate to have such a great and talented person in my life to share with. After doing this on my own for so long, it is incredibly easier and much more fun to have someone by my side every day as a partner. Not only does it make the good days better, but it also helps soften the blow of the not so good days to have someone who understands and supports me. Words are not sufficient to describe it. And seeing his own talents developing and the great success he has achieved on his own is another reward in itself, as his success only adds to my happiness.
> 
> I have made so many friends through my blog here and my job, that it is naturally a wonderful extension of my life. Yesterday I got to chat with my friend Kelly (Rivergirl here on Lumberjocks) and hearing her voice and talking and laughing about things made me feel like I have known her all my life. She is now making some awesome hand-made soap, body butter, and powder products that use wonderfully pure ingredients and are not only beautiful, but smell divine. I made her my official 'Christmas Elf' this year and ordered up some of her wonderful products to keep and also to give. She has a great Facebook page and she will happily ship your order anywhere you wish (which is great because many of my recipients are in the States) Her page is here if you want to check it out - Riverhouse Bath and Body
> 
> I also received a wonderful surprise in the mail from a designer who I have followed and admired for many years. Last year, I did some wood cutting for one of her projects and since then we have developed a nice friendship. Monika Brint has wonderful painting designs, but also sells darling puzzles and other finished items. Her unique whimsical style is so fun and cute, and I can't help but smile when I see her pieces. Yesterday, I received a surprise Christmas card from Monika that contained three hand-painted ornaments of her own designs. I just about fell over! Here I have admired her talents for so many years, and I am so thrilled to own these pieces not only designed by her, but painted by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome?! Monika's finished designs and painting patterns are available from her Etsy Store called Cranberry Licorice Designs. She also is now making some of her patterns into large yard art which are available at Jim Barry's Woodworker's Workshop . Can't you just picture these fun designs 5ft tall on your lawn?? How cute they would be!
> 
> Keith and I also received a beautifully creative card from Anna (Celticscroller here on Lumberjocks) Anna has also become a friend and has made some wonderful contributions to my blog here with her thoughts and insights. Anna sent a beautiful card where she shrunk down one of Keith's Filigree Angel ornaments and cut it out of very thin veneer. She then glued it to the card and the result is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I were so very touched and impressed by this. Not only was it kind of her to send it, but it was a wonderfully clever way to use the pattern. Thanks so much, Anna!
> 
> I could go on and on about the many, many wonderful people that I have in my life. I think it is funny too because so many of them I have not even met in person. There are times when we long for the simplicity of the past and the 'good old days', but there are also days such as yesterday when I realized just how much the technology of the internet has enriched my life. From forums and sites such as this where people share information (such as in my post yesterday - look at all the wonderful thoughts that were posted there!) to places such as Facebook which does have its ups and downs, but allows us to 'visit' with not only distant family, but friends that we would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with and also people with like interests such as painting and woodworking, and get to know our customers and become friends with them too. And even the way that we do business. It is wonderful to me that I can receive an order from even as far as Australia or Europe and be able to have the order in their hands in minutes. The same goes with questions and helping customers overcome any difficulties they may be having.
> 
> I suppose the point of this post is to thank the many, many people in my life that make my life so good. People say that I brighten their day with my cheerful attitude, but I need to say that the reason that I am cheerful is because of the people that I come in contact with each day. I am a firm believe that how we look at things can greatly affect our attitude. Once again, my favorite phrase "We focus where we follow" comes to mind. If we live our lives focusing and looking for misery, we will naturally be unhappy and miserable. If we choose to look for the good in situations (and in most of them you can find some good if you look hard enough!) it is hard not to be happy and have a positive outlook. You would be amazed at just how much you are able to control how happy you are in your own life. The choice is yours.
> 
> With that said, I will close for the day. I want to wish you all a wonderful day of good things and positive thinking. And I want to thank all my friends for making my life so good. I appreciate you all so much!


Thank you again everyone for your kind comments. I love being able to check in later in the day and hear your thoughts and see what you all are up to. It is great to have met you all through the blog here. 

Anna - I have tried that before, but not with a piece with so much detail. I would have never thought you could cut like that without using a laser cutter. But they did come out wonderful and it is certainly work looking into more. Thanks again! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Elf Things*

This is quite a busy time of year for all of us. I find myself pulled in several directions at once, even more so than usual. Yesterday I spent a great deal of my day answering emails and questions and hunting down information.

Needless to say, this hasn't helped me move ahead in the drawing department very much. With no immediate deadlines placed in front of me, other than what I impose upon myself, the sense of urgency is not there and it seems that other things just win out. It really isn't a bad thing, as I enjoy helping others and it is a good part of my day. I just slows the progress of the new stuff a little bit.

But there will be time for that. . .

I also have been somewhat distracted thinking about the last few things that I have on my list to make others. There are some gifts that I still have to think about, but I don't want to present them here. I don't mind showing the gifts or talking about them for people like Ellen and Bernie who don't have a computer, but some of those on my list are here every day or stop in occasionally and I don't want to show it all just yet. So it leaves me to try to think of other interesting topics to discuss with you all here in the morning.

Like others, I have been wracking my brain on what to get one or two people that are on my list. These are what I feel are the most difficult gifts to decide on, as they aren't really excited by some of the stuff I do. While in previous years I could fill in with some painting stuff, I am sorry to say that my brushes have been idle and I haven't had the chance to really have a go at painting (and that is something that I vow to change in the near future!)

I subscribe to a blog every day that I really love. I had found it on Pinterest and while I don't like signing up for lots of things (I have so much email to begin with!) I find that many, many of the ideas in it are useful and fun. It is called One Good Thing and is written by Jill Nystul. It is a daily dose of recipes, crafts and nifty ideas on a variety of subjects. While it may not be for everybody, I feel like it is worth looking into for those who are interested. This girl must be really busy finding cool stuff every day to blog about!

On one of her recent blogs, Jill had many ideas for 'giving back' that were wonderful if you were stuck with finding something meaningful to do this holiday season. You can read that entry HERE. You will also find the links to her other blogs on that page and a place to sign up if you choose to do so. I think it is something many of you will enjoy.

As for me, today I really need to get on my 'elf hat' and finish up some things.










I had a brainstorm during the night as to what I want to make someone who I was having a particularly difficult time deciding what to give. I want to run with the idea and get it out of the way today. It is one of those things that I can't really share here though, so I need to apologize about being so secretive.

I looked up as I was writing this, and saw a beautiful pinkish-orange glow. The sun was just peeking over the trees and the sunrise was breath taking:










I am afraid that the picture just doesn't do it justice, but it was beautiful nonetheless and I wanted to share it with you. What a wonderful way to start the day. I know it will be a great one!

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Elf Things*
> 
> This is quite a busy time of year for all of us. I find myself pulled in several directions at once, even more so than usual. Yesterday I spent a great deal of my day answering emails and questions and hunting down information.
> 
> Needless to say, this hasn't helped me move ahead in the drawing department very much. With no immediate deadlines placed in front of me, other than what I impose upon myself, the sense of urgency is not there and it seems that other things just win out. It really isn't a bad thing, as I enjoy helping others and it is a good part of my day. I just slows the progress of the new stuff a little bit.
> 
> But there will be time for that. . .
> 
> I also have been somewhat distracted thinking about the last few things that I have on my list to make others. There are some gifts that I still have to think about, but I don't want to present them here. I don't mind showing the gifts or talking about them for people like Ellen and Bernie who don't have a computer, but some of those on my list are here every day or stop in occasionally and I don't want to show it all just yet. So it leaves me to try to think of other interesting topics to discuss with you all here in the morning.
> 
> Like others, I have been wracking my brain on what to get one or two people that are on my list. These are what I feel are the most difficult gifts to decide on, as they aren't really excited by some of the stuff I do. While in previous years I could fill in with some painting stuff, I am sorry to say that my brushes have been idle and I haven't had the chance to really have a go at painting (and that is something that I vow to change in the near future!)
> 
> I subscribe to a blog every day that I really love. I had found it on Pinterest and while I don't like signing up for lots of things (I have so much email to begin with!) I find that many, many of the ideas in it are useful and fun. It is called One Good Thing and is written by Jill Nystul. It is a daily dose of recipes, crafts and nifty ideas on a variety of subjects. While it may not be for everybody, I feel like it is worth looking into for those who are interested. This girl must be really busy finding cool stuff every day to blog about!
> 
> On one of her recent blogs, Jill had many ideas for 'giving back' that were wonderful if you were stuck with finding something meaningful to do this holiday season. You can read that entry HERE. You will also find the links to her other blogs on that page and a place to sign up if you choose to do so. I think it is something many of you will enjoy.
> 
> As for me, today I really need to get on my 'elf hat' and finish up some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brainstorm during the night as to what I want to make someone who I was having a particularly difficult time deciding what to give. I want to run with the idea and get it out of the way today. It is one of those things that I can't really share here though, so I need to apologize about being so secretive.
> 
> I looked up as I was writing this, and saw a beautiful pinkish-orange glow. The sun was just peeking over the trees and the sunrise was breath taking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that the picture just doesn't do it justice, but it was beautiful nonetheless and I wanted to share it with you. What a wonderful way to start the day. I know it will be a great one!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Don't let the distractions win..  Take that stroll down that path through the woods. Take it all in. Your decision/s will come.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Elf Things*
> 
> This is quite a busy time of year for all of us. I find myself pulled in several directions at once, even more so than usual. Yesterday I spent a great deal of my day answering emails and questions and hunting down information.
> 
> Needless to say, this hasn't helped me move ahead in the drawing department very much. With no immediate deadlines placed in front of me, other than what I impose upon myself, the sense of urgency is not there and it seems that other things just win out. It really isn't a bad thing, as I enjoy helping others and it is a good part of my day. I just slows the progress of the new stuff a little bit.
> 
> But there will be time for that. . .
> 
> I also have been somewhat distracted thinking about the last few things that I have on my list to make others. There are some gifts that I still have to think about, but I don't want to present them here. I don't mind showing the gifts or talking about them for people like Ellen and Bernie who don't have a computer, but some of those on my list are here every day or stop in occasionally and I don't want to show it all just yet. So it leaves me to try to think of other interesting topics to discuss with you all here in the morning.
> 
> Like others, I have been wracking my brain on what to get one or two people that are on my list. These are what I feel are the most difficult gifts to decide on, as they aren't really excited by some of the stuff I do. While in previous years I could fill in with some painting stuff, I am sorry to say that my brushes have been idle and I haven't had the chance to really have a go at painting (and that is something that I vow to change in the near future!)
> 
> I subscribe to a blog every day that I really love. I had found it on Pinterest and while I don't like signing up for lots of things (I have so much email to begin with!) I find that many, many of the ideas in it are useful and fun. It is called One Good Thing and is written by Jill Nystul. It is a daily dose of recipes, crafts and nifty ideas on a variety of subjects. While it may not be for everybody, I feel like it is worth looking into for those who are interested. This girl must be really busy finding cool stuff every day to blog about!
> 
> On one of her recent blogs, Jill had many ideas for 'giving back' that were wonderful if you were stuck with finding something meaningful to do this holiday season. You can read that entry HERE. You will also find the links to her other blogs on that page and a place to sign up if you choose to do so. I think it is something many of you will enjoy.
> 
> As for me, today I really need to get on my 'elf hat' and finish up some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brainstorm during the night as to what I want to make someone who I was having a particularly difficult time deciding what to give. I want to run with the idea and get it out of the way today. It is one of those things that I can't really share here though, so I need to apologize about being so secretive.
> 
> I looked up as I was writing this, and saw a beautiful pinkish-orange glow. The sun was just peeking over the trees and the sunrise was breath taking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that the picture just doesn't do it justice, but it was beautiful nonetheless and I wanted to share it with you. What a wonderful way to start the day. I know it will be a great one!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila we do the traditional Christmas gifts with my waines and

grandwains. With our friends we go for birthdays and a price limit

unless it is hand made(I love that clause). It is great fun and

personal. For Shirleys (the missus) birthday for example Ros

made her a wonderful old fashioned Victoria Sponge. Or I made

Gordon (my Right Hand Man) a back Scratcher, right handed of

course in Snake wood & Mopani.

I love my friends they are all Grrrrrrreat!

Jamie


----------



## Bagtown

scrollgirl said:


> *Elf Things*
> 
> This is quite a busy time of year for all of us. I find myself pulled in several directions at once, even more so than usual. Yesterday I spent a great deal of my day answering emails and questions and hunting down information.
> 
> Needless to say, this hasn't helped me move ahead in the drawing department very much. With no immediate deadlines placed in front of me, other than what I impose upon myself, the sense of urgency is not there and it seems that other things just win out. It really isn't a bad thing, as I enjoy helping others and it is a good part of my day. I just slows the progress of the new stuff a little bit.
> 
> But there will be time for that. . .
> 
> I also have been somewhat distracted thinking about the last few things that I have on my list to make others. There are some gifts that I still have to think about, but I don't want to present them here. I don't mind showing the gifts or talking about them for people like Ellen and Bernie who don't have a computer, but some of those on my list are here every day or stop in occasionally and I don't want to show it all just yet. So it leaves me to try to think of other interesting topics to discuss with you all here in the morning.
> 
> Like others, I have been wracking my brain on what to get one or two people that are on my list. These are what I feel are the most difficult gifts to decide on, as they aren't really excited by some of the stuff I do. While in previous years I could fill in with some painting stuff, I am sorry to say that my brushes have been idle and I haven't had the chance to really have a go at painting (and that is something that I vow to change in the near future!)
> 
> I subscribe to a blog every day that I really love. I had found it on Pinterest and while I don't like signing up for lots of things (I have so much email to begin with!) I find that many, many of the ideas in it are useful and fun. It is called One Good Thing and is written by Jill Nystul. It is a daily dose of recipes, crafts and nifty ideas on a variety of subjects. While it may not be for everybody, I feel like it is worth looking into for those who are interested. This girl must be really busy finding cool stuff every day to blog about!
> 
> On one of her recent blogs, Jill had many ideas for 'giving back' that were wonderful if you were stuck with finding something meaningful to do this holiday season. You can read that entry HERE. You will also find the links to her other blogs on that page and a place to sign up if you choose to do so. I think it is something many of you will enjoy.
> 
> As for me, today I really need to get on my 'elf hat' and finish up some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brainstorm during the night as to what I want to make someone who I was having a particularly difficult time deciding what to give. I want to run with the idea and get it out of the way today. It is one of those things that I can't really share here though, so I need to apologize about being so secretive.
> 
> I looked up as I was writing this, and saw a beautiful pinkish-orange glow. The sun was just peeking over the trees and the sunrise was breath taking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that the picture just doesn't do it justice, but it was beautiful nonetheless and I wanted to share it with you. What a wonderful way to start the day. I know it will be a great one!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Morning Sheila,

I don't often post here but I do peruse your blog regularly. I am always amazed at how you manage to do everything that you do. Actually you aren't far from me here as the crow flies. (Sackville NB).
Great blog, I started following your facebook page yesterday too.
Love your Christmas cat picture.
We have a pug, and I saw this on Etsy.









Pugs are kind of like cats for us allergic to cats. 

Anyway, Have a great Christmas.
And thanks for the positive blog every day.

Mike


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Elf Things*
> 
> This is quite a busy time of year for all of us. I find myself pulled in several directions at once, even more so than usual. Yesterday I spent a great deal of my day answering emails and questions and hunting down information.
> 
> Needless to say, this hasn't helped me move ahead in the drawing department very much. With no immediate deadlines placed in front of me, other than what I impose upon myself, the sense of urgency is not there and it seems that other things just win out. It really isn't a bad thing, as I enjoy helping others and it is a good part of my day. I just slows the progress of the new stuff a little bit.
> 
> But there will be time for that. . .
> 
> I also have been somewhat distracted thinking about the last few things that I have on my list to make others. There are some gifts that I still have to think about, but I don't want to present them here. I don't mind showing the gifts or talking about them for people like Ellen and Bernie who don't have a computer, but some of those on my list are here every day or stop in occasionally and I don't want to show it all just yet. So it leaves me to try to think of other interesting topics to discuss with you all here in the morning.
> 
> Like others, I have been wracking my brain on what to get one or two people that are on my list. These are what I feel are the most difficult gifts to decide on, as they aren't really excited by some of the stuff I do. While in previous years I could fill in with some painting stuff, I am sorry to say that my brushes have been idle and I haven't had the chance to really have a go at painting (and that is something that I vow to change in the near future!)
> 
> I subscribe to a blog every day that I really love. I had found it on Pinterest and while I don't like signing up for lots of things (I have so much email to begin with!) I find that many, many of the ideas in it are useful and fun. It is called One Good Thing and is written by Jill Nystul. It is a daily dose of recipes, crafts and nifty ideas on a variety of subjects. While it may not be for everybody, I feel like it is worth looking into for those who are interested. This girl must be really busy finding cool stuff every day to blog about!
> 
> On one of her recent blogs, Jill had many ideas for 'giving back' that were wonderful if you were stuck with finding something meaningful to do this holiday season. You can read that entry HERE. You will also find the links to her other blogs on that page and a place to sign up if you choose to do so. I think it is something many of you will enjoy.
> 
> As for me, today I really need to get on my 'elf hat' and finish up some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brainstorm during the night as to what I want to make someone who I was having a particularly difficult time deciding what to give. I want to run with the idea and get it out of the way today. It is one of those things that I can't really share here though, so I need to apologize about being so secretive.
> 
> I looked up as I was writing this, and saw a beautiful pinkish-orange glow. The sun was just peeking over the trees and the sunrise was breath taking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that the picture just doesn't do it justice, but it was beautiful nonetheless and I wanted to share it with you. What a wonderful way to start the day. I know it will be a great one!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I always admire people who can get up to see the sunrise! Whenever I've seen a sunrise it's because I haven't been to bed yet!
Great ideas for giving back from Jill's blog.
Enjoy your day Sheila. A bright sunny one here on the Westcoast - very nice after our days of rain.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Elf Things*
> 
> This is quite a busy time of year for all of us. I find myself pulled in several directions at once, even more so than usual. Yesterday I spent a great deal of my day answering emails and questions and hunting down information.
> 
> Needless to say, this hasn't helped me move ahead in the drawing department very much. With no immediate deadlines placed in front of me, other than what I impose upon myself, the sense of urgency is not there and it seems that other things just win out. It really isn't a bad thing, as I enjoy helping others and it is a good part of my day. I just slows the progress of the new stuff a little bit.
> 
> But there will be time for that. . .
> 
> I also have been somewhat distracted thinking about the last few things that I have on my list to make others. There are some gifts that I still have to think about, but I don't want to present them here. I don't mind showing the gifts or talking about them for people like Ellen and Bernie who don't have a computer, but some of those on my list are here every day or stop in occasionally and I don't want to show it all just yet. So it leaves me to try to think of other interesting topics to discuss with you all here in the morning.
> 
> Like others, I have been wracking my brain on what to get one or two people that are on my list. These are what I feel are the most difficult gifts to decide on, as they aren't really excited by some of the stuff I do. While in previous years I could fill in with some painting stuff, I am sorry to say that my brushes have been idle and I haven't had the chance to really have a go at painting (and that is something that I vow to change in the near future!)
> 
> I subscribe to a blog every day that I really love. I had found it on Pinterest and while I don't like signing up for lots of things (I have so much email to begin with!) I find that many, many of the ideas in it are useful and fun. It is called One Good Thing and is written by Jill Nystul. It is a daily dose of recipes, crafts and nifty ideas on a variety of subjects. While it may not be for everybody, I feel like it is worth looking into for those who are interested. This girl must be really busy finding cool stuff every day to blog about!
> 
> On one of her recent blogs, Jill had many ideas for 'giving back' that were wonderful if you were stuck with finding something meaningful to do this holiday season. You can read that entry HERE. You will also find the links to her other blogs on that page and a place to sign up if you choose to do so. I think it is something many of you will enjoy.
> 
> As for me, today I really need to get on my 'elf hat' and finish up some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brainstorm during the night as to what I want to make someone who I was having a particularly difficult time deciding what to give. I want to run with the idea and get it out of the way today. It is one of those things that I can't really share here though, so I need to apologize about being so secretive.
> 
> I looked up as I was writing this, and saw a beautiful pinkish-orange glow. The sun was just peeking over the trees and the sunrise was breath taking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that the picture just doesn't do it justice, but it was beautiful nonetheless and I wanted to share it with you. What a wonderful way to start the day. I know it will be a great one!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Roger - I am learning not to stress on things. If I don't refocus sometimes, I don't feel that I do a good job. I couldn't honestly say how much time I take "off" because the time I work on the job and business is such a grey area most of the time it would be impossible. I am learning to just do what I do, and trust my own conscience as to whether I am spending enough time on 'work' or not. Deep down I do realize what is 'enough' and where I could improve. I think the ebb and flow should be followed.

Jamie - that is a great way to do things. This year I didn't get many gifts out to my 'casual friends.' Time just didn't allow it. But they understand and don't expect anything and I would rather give them little surprises though out the year. To me, the best gifts are those that aren't expected, and I continue to be an 'elf' for any reason I choose at any time. That really makes it fun and takes the pressure off.

What an incredibly adorable picture, Mike! Your Pug is so cute! I love both dogs and cats, and grew up with both in my life. It is nice to know that I have a 'neighbor' so close! 

Jill has a great blog Anna. I don't know how she keeps coming up with all this great information every single day. Lots of useful stuff. I am glad you liked that I shared it with you.

Thanks for the great comments and always for your friendship and support!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Good Day Awaits Me*

I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'

I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.

Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:










I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself! 

Speaking of boxes . . .

One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.

For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.

Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.

Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:










I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:










Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.










But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.

I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!

I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.

Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??

I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!

I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:










But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!










I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??

And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!

So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.

On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!

I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!

Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Your story of waste intrigued me. From what I understand though, you've seriously overestimated the efficiency of our Pentagon. This would be incredibly efficient by their standards!
Merry Christmas!
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


It boggled my mind, Dan! But I received this comment on my Facebook page from Jim Barry of Woodworkers Workshop, who is a distributor of not only my patterns, but many large yard art patterns that cost a great deal to ship to customers:

"I can give an explanation as to why a company sometimes ships like they do in your example. You and I would pay a lot for courier because we do not have the volume of shipments. Companies require a minimum average of shipments in order to keep the lower rate they get from a courier company. Otherwise, all orders shipped for a given period will be subject to a higher rate. So, a company will ship what appears as unnecessary, but there's a reason behind it. Of course, the flip side to that is that company's employee is too stupid to know the difference. As for the size of the box, that could be the smallest box they use for shipping. Or, it could be a standard box that is necessary to obtain the low rate from the courier. So as you can see, there's all sorts of factors at play."

While I a still befuddled, it does look at the situation from another standpoint. I suppose there is a reason somewhere in there for them doing things like this. I still think it is an incredible waste when push comes to shove.

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


We bought some things from best buy the other week. It was 6 different things and we got six different boxes on different days! I was shocked at how stupid it was! When Sheena and I were on the honeymoon, we bought a grill from a place in Myrtle Beach. They shipped it here for $8! And this was a huge box! No lie, it would had probably cost you or me $100 or here to ship! I was shocked and the guy told me about the discounts his company gets.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good morning Sheila,
It has always amazed me that large corporations waste so much. A little planning and organization could save a lot. I can understand Jim's point of view as a company that ships stuff but surely there is a more efficient way to operate. And the sad thing is that not all countries have good recycling programs to reuse some of this waste!

Enjoy your day. A little snow mixed with rain here.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


wow, you are being such a wonderful elf, im sure there are many who will appreciate there gift from you, and your boxes your getting will be really cool and a great addition to your collection…i really dont get why companies ship like that, they must get some kind of discount…surly they do..well have a great weekend, grizz


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Wow! and Ditto what's already been said. I've been saying for years that we (not me and not you, or many others) are a very wasteful nation. Doesn't make a lick o sense to me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Day Awaits Me*
> 
> I was a pretty good "Elf" yesterday and I accomplished a great deal. I not only drew up my 'secret gift' but I also got it cut out. Today I will be doing the sanding and finishing and then I can chalk another one up as finished! It came out nice too and I really WISH I could show it here. But I know that the recipient stops in and looks at the blog from time to time and I don't want to risk the chance of it being seen before Christmas. I just have to say it is 'nice!'
> 
> I was really excited yesterday because my box of soaps came from Kelly (Rivergirl here on LJ's) . It was a wonderful assortment of her awesome hand-made soap, body butter and lip balms. These are going to make great gifts for our mail carrier and other assorted people on my list where I would love to give a small token of thanks for the great service that they give all year. The soaps are beautiful as well as made from pure and natural ingredients and when I opened the box it smelled DEVINE! Not too strong, but incredibly yummy! Each bar was beautifully placed in a pretty organza pouch which made it lovely for giving.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember that I have somewhat of a box fetish. Well, Kelly sent the package in this incredibly awesome box that had little penguins making snow-angels on it. It looked like they were dancing! I took a picture of it along with the soap for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my Christmas came early! I also get to keep a couple of the products for myself!
> 
> Speaking of boxes . . .
> 
> One of the STUPIDEST things occurred yesterday. To me, it is an extreme waste and I just don't understand it.
> 
> For years I have been a fan of Clinque skin care products. I like their stuff a lot and order from them regularly. I have used them since I was a teenager and I was thrilled when I moved to Canada to find that they have a good presence here too. I also found that they frequently offer specials for free shipping, which means that I can order online and have my stuff sent here since the nearest store is in Halifax nearly three hours away. It is very convenient and cool.
> 
> Well, for Christmas they had a special offer where not only do you get FREE SHIPPING, but they also let you pick a really cool gift box for FREE with any order. The boxes came in three sizes and looked really nice. Great for storage of craft supplies or anything, even for giving. So I placed a couple of orders to get one of each of the three sizes. I would use the products anyway, and it would be a great time to stock up.
> 
> Well . . . yesterday I received a box from them. The box was sizable so I thought that they consolidated the orders and sent them all at once. Great! It comes from Purolator which is a courier here similar to UPS. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in the picture so that you could see how big it was. The weight on it was .45 lbs. I opened it up, expecting to see my products and I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of "fluff" along with appeared to be one of my free boxes folded flat. Since it was pink, I knew it was the smallest of the three and I thought how smart of them it was to make it fold flat so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my admiration soon faded as I continued to look through the box for my products. I pulled the invoice and all it contained listed on it was the free box. I was puzzled.
> 
> I thought there was a mistake, so I phoned the number provided on the invoice. I spoke to the representative and I learned that I indeed was going to receive my three products that I ordered, along with the two other free boxes ALL IN SEPARATE SHIPMENTS!!!
> 
> I thought I heard wrong! Yes - there are a total of FIVE more boxes that are at least this size on their way to be delivered on Monday. Via Purolator no less, which I use all the time to ship my packages and I know from this costs at least around $25 as a base fee for the smallest box possible.
> 
> Now you can imagine how I felt. What a HUGE and UNNECESSARY WASTE this was! All the items are being shipped from their warehouse in Ontario, and yes - the shipping costs ME nothing, but how can a company be so inefficient (and stupid) to split up this shipment this way??
> 
> I have ordered computer parts before where one component ships from one place and another from another warehouse and I certainly understand why things are sent separate. But this truly boggles my mind!
> 
> I quickly folded the box together, which was awesome. It was great quality and thick and sturdy and will serve me very nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you see how SMALL it is compared to the large box they sent it in, you can't help but think of the waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the three sizes because they will 'nest' in each other and be great for storage. The size of the products I ordered was tiny little things that can be kept in my purse. Why did they feel it necessary to send this order in SIX separate boxes??
> 
> And we wonder why things are so expensive. After all, SOMEONE has to pay for this waste. They should be working for the Pentagon!
> 
> So I can't wait until Monday when I get the rest of the shipment. I promise to show you all a pic. I think they are going to get a letter just to tell them that I would rather have them charge a little less for their products than waste so much money shipping them. Just a thought.
> 
> On one last thing, I purchased another incredible item from one of our Lumberjocks here on the site. I was wracking my brain for a gift for someone very special on my list and I didn't have a clue as to what to get him. Then I saw this posted and I knew it would be PERFECT for him!!! Within minutes I bought it and the wonderful Lumberjockette is going to ship it directly to the recipient. Again I need to be secret, but I promise after Christmas I will tell!
> 
> I LOVE supporting my fellow creative people! When I think about it, through all of my networking I have so many wonderfully talented and creative friends and not only am I giving gifts that are beautiful and unique, but I feel like I am helping these artisans keep creating too. I highly recommend that you consider doing the same - no matter what time of year it is and what the occasion. You will get personal service, wonderful gifts and help a talented friend keep creating. It is a Win/Win/Win all around!
> 
> Well that is it for today. Back to being an elf for me! Have fun this weekend and enjoy the time and preparation for the upcoming celebrations - no matter what you are celebrating! I know I am going to have fun no matter what!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Hi to all of you! I hope you all had a great day today! Yes, I do see Jim's point of view, but wasting resources just to get a better price still seems like such a travesty to me. The shipping companies should not price things so that it encourages companies and corporations to be so wasteful. Unfortunately, in order to make up for this waste, the burden falls on the smaller businesses and personal consumers that have to pay more to make up for what the large companies cost the shippers. (After all, SOMEBODY has to pay! I wouldn't imagine it would be the shippers that will operate at a loss!) Just look at the box from Kelly. Nearly $40!! AND Keith was reading me an article as to how US shipping costs to Canada are going to rise at the end of January. (On average of 15%) It is already terribly expensive to receive a shipment (either personal OR products) from the US. And the USA is constantly saying in the media that they want to encourage trade with them. But companies like UPS also charge huge brokerage fees and there are customs and import fees on top of the expensive shipping. It just doesn't make sense to me.

Opening this box and seeing this (and knowing that there are FIVE more coming for a handful of cosmetics) really makes me sick. This large box weighed half a pound. The total shipment probably weighs 2lbs at the most.

Like I said . . . someone has to pay for it. They aren't doing that out of the goodness of their hearts.

Oh well, such is life. I guess I just had to have my say.

And those gifts from my wonderful friends are the best in the world! I hope everyone who reads this considers some beautiful hand made things this holiday! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Memories*

Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.

But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.

However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.

As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.

Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.

I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.

I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.

But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.

Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:










He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.

I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.

I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.

I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.

If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.

We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.

I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.

Remember to take time to enjoy your day.










This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!

Happy Monday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Memories*
> 
> Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.
> 
> However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.
> 
> As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.
> 
> Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.
> 
> I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.
> 
> I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.
> 
> But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.
> 
> Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.
> 
> I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.
> 
> I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.
> 
> I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.
> 
> We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.
> 
> Remember to take time to enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!
> 
> Happy Monday!


that's what Christmas is for me … the connections, family, sharing stories, laughing, celebrating all the precious moments and the relationships that we have. It is about the "we" and the possibilities to come, whatever they might be.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Memories*
> 
> Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.
> 
> However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.
> 
> As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.
> 
> Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.
> 
> I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.
> 
> I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.
> 
> But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.
> 
> Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.
> 
> I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.
> 
> I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.
> 
> I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.
> 
> We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.
> 
> Remember to take time to enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I know I sound like a dork, but I DO celebrate these things every single day. People ask how I can be so positive all the time and I do believe that much of it has to do with how we approach our lives on a daily basis and look at things. I have certainly had my hardships and things haven't always went the way I would like, but I feel I could either focus on that and be cranky and sad or find the things that ARE good about my life (and there are many!) and decide to be happy every day. Some days I had to look hard for them. But most days now they are overpowering.

I apologize if this blog is a little off-topic for LJ's, but I do believe that our attitude spills out to all we do in our lives, including our work.

Thanks as always for your thoughts, Debbie.  Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Memories*
> 
> Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.
> 
> However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.
> 
> As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.
> 
> Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.
> 
> I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.
> 
> I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.
> 
> But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.
> 
> Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.
> 
> I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.
> 
> I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.
> 
> I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.
> 
> We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.
> 
> Remember to take time to enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Good morning Sheila, it's great to see people give back to their communities especially at this time of the year. Kudos to your son for giving back in his community. I love this time of year for getting together with friends and family and sharing good times and good memories. It energizes you when it's time to get back to creative projects.
Enjoy all the prep! A baking day for me today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Memories*
> 
> Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.
> 
> However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.
> 
> As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.
> 
> Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.
> 
> I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.
> 
> I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.
> 
> But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.
> 
> Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.
> 
> I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.
> 
> I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.
> 
> I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.
> 
> We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.
> 
> Remember to take time to enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thanks, Anna! I did some baking too. I find I am on a surprise "mini-sabbatical". Busy making, wrapping and sending gifts. Baking and doing other holiday things too. In past years, I felt a bit guilty when I wasn't constantly "working" but this year I am taking pleasure out of just doing these day to day things. I know when the time is right I will be back working as hard as ever. Until then, I am taking each day as it comes. Enjoy your baking too! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Memories*
> 
> Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.
> 
> However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.
> 
> As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.
> 
> Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.
> 
> I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.
> 
> I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.
> 
> But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.
> 
> Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.
> 
> I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.
> 
> I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.
> 
> I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.
> 
> We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.
> 
> Remember to take time to enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!
> 
> Happy Monday!


thanks for sharing the wonderfull picture of Ellen and Bernie with the grandson 
you did a great job raising your son … lol

me and Silke was once again in Århus to her dentist and stayed the weekend over 
at my mom it was a blast when both my sisters came with children for a Dinner saturday evening
and sunday … the time went tooooo fast … I knew I talked way tooo much 
but what can we do since we tinkering around in the shop the hole months 
without talking to anyone …. LOL
it was great to see my mother behave like a teenager again 
she has met a new man …. I think she is in love …  
I wish her the best about it and so did my sisters … we are all agree she is old enoff now 
to do what she wants …. )))

I finely came around my mail acount ….. thank you so much Shiela … that was a surprice 
I havn´t downloaded it yet but saved the mail in a most not be deleted folder 
I want Silke to be the first to see it tommorrow 
it can maybee get her the bug again for woodworking ….. at the moment its all about 
learn to cook and eat the disastre as she says … LOL

the return to the island with train wasn´t a pleasure I looked like a heavely 
overloaded packeasel with four exstra large bags more in my hands than when 
arived to my mother filled with gifts and chrismas cookies

that was a weekend I will remember along time

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Memories*
> 
> Another weekend is behind us and those of us who celebrate Christmas are more likely than not scuttling around trying to get things ready in time for the day. I have memories of those days when the children were small and the family was large and I sometimes find myself looking back and wishing that I had slowed down a bit and taken the time to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> But we know we aren't like that. When we are in the moment, with our hands full with young ones and keeping up the house and for myself doing as much work as we can on the side to earn a little extra, it is hard for us to think that it will be any different.
> 
> However, our lives change as time passes. Children grow up and have their own families. For whatever reason, life scatters us across the globe. And we begin to realize just how special those times were.
> 
> As I wrapped the things that I am sending to my daughter, I felt sense of longing for those days when we were all together. The memories of those holidays long ago spent not only with Danielle, but also with Phil and my dear friend Cari and her family burned bright in my mind.
> 
> Those thoughts mostly brought feelings of happiness, as they were filled with love and joy and a sense of family and togetherness that would fit well into any Christmas story. I still remember the decorations and the wonderful food and seeing the kids' faces when they opened their gifts. One year we got Phil a Nintendo game and I don't remember ever seeing him so happy over a gift. He played that game the entire day, and all through the Christmas holiday. It was just as much fun for us watching him and we wondered if he would ever stop.
> 
> I like reliving those memories. They still stir many of the good feelings that they did at the time they occurred. They are stored in the back of my mind and I can pull on them whenever I need them to fill my heart.
> 
> I can tell I am getting old, because young people don't think like this. Perhaps they are too busy with day to day life to realize that children grow and lives change and that one day they too will find themselves reminiscing.
> 
> But I am not sad about this. I feel very fortunate to have these memories to look back upon. I think of my children now - both grown adults with busy and productive lives - and I know that they also have these memories that they look back on with fondness. And I think it makes them appreciate the things around them just a bit more.
> 
> Last weekend, my son's participated in "Shop With a Cop" program. Thanks to donations to "Santa's Cops", the Joliet police department was able to treat over 108 kids to a Christmas shopping spree at WalMart. Here is a picture of my son and the two kids he took shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the look on their faces when shopping was incredible. I am thinking it is similar to the same look on his own face many years ago when he opened that Nintendo we got him.
> 
> I am glad he knows the feeling of joy you get from giving and helping others. To me, there is nothing that compares. I am so proud of him not only for this one event, but that he gives to others ever day of his life. As a mom, nothing is more rewarding than seeing that your children are happy and successful.
> 
> I miss both my children a great deal. But I know that part of being a parent is letting go. It does my heart good to see both of my children flourish and become responsible, giving and happy adults. And I know that whether we can be together or not, each of us lives in the others' heart.
> 
> I look at my families that I have here in Canada. Bernie and Ellen and their family as well as Keith's family who has brought me into their own with open arms, and I realize just how fortunate I am.
> 
> If I have learned anything over the years, I have learned to appreciate each day as it comes. Treat each person in your life with care. Savor every moment as if it were your last.
> 
> We never know when our days here will end. Or those of the people we love. These past few weeks I have rather slowed down a bit with my work in order to take some time to enjoy the things around me. I have still been getting things done, but at a pace that has allowed me to enjoy not only the people around me, but my life in general.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my work allows me to do this. And I know in my heart that I will once again be more diligent in working on new projects. But for now, I will enjoy taking the time for the important things in life like my family and friends. And making some new memories to add to my old ones.
> 
> Remember to take time to enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Ellen and Bernie with their great-grandson Tucker. Tucker is visiting all the way from Alberta to spend this Christmas with his family here in Nova Scotia. What a beautiful picture and a wonderful memory being made!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi, Dennis! It sounds like you had an absolutely perfect weekend. I am sure that it is not only a wonderful memory for you, but also for you sweet Silke (and her grammy and aunties and cousins!) What a nice story to hear.

Yes, it is different being out there with 'real people.' While I visit many of my friends here on most days, there are days where I don't venture out into the world at all. Last night we were at Keith's parents' house for his dads birthday. It was just the four of us, but it was a wonderful time. We had lasagna and birthday cake and a nice long visit. They had their Christmas decorations up and it was all very beautiful.

Christmas will be small for us this year, which is rather nice. We are seeing Bernie and Ellen and their family on the 23rd and then we go again to Keith's mom and dad's house where his brother and new wife will be staying. Our group is small, but that makes it cozy and relaxed with no stress. That is how things should be.

I wish you and your family a wonderful holiday. I am glad you have such wonderful memories already and I am sure there are more to come. Wish for snow in Nova Scotia! It is cold enough, but we now need it to fall!

Thanks for sharing your story. I love to read about it! (((HUGS))) to Silke too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Stealth Mode*

I am finding out that having a blog that is somewhat popular makes it very difficult to write sometimes during the holidays. While I like to talk about the current projects that I am doing and things that I am working on, there are many things that I want to be a surprise to the recipients, and I know that most of them stop in from time to time to read here, so I can't even mention them.

So today, I still have some preparations to make. I need to remain here in 'stealth mode' for the next week, and the posts will probably be quite short.










It may not make the best reading material, but it is still fun to share stories and hear from you each day.

These past days have been busier than ever, but like everyone else, I am still doing holiday things. Besides the baking and wrapping and creating the gifts themselves, I am also organizing things and getting ready to begin the new year on a good note. In my travels, I found a wonderful new notebook that is beautifully decorated with (of course) a very contemplative cat. Since my old notebook is nearly finished and down to its last few sheets of paper, I thought it would be appropriate to begin the year with this new one.

I use this book to jot down any design ideas that I may think of in the course of the day. Most of what is in there is scribble, that would be of no use to anyone but myself. But I look at it as a valuable window to a creative world of designing that awaits me in the future. On the days when I feel "stuck" and want to move forward on a new design, it helps jog my memory of things that I have seen or thought of or dreamed of and had the presence of mind to write down.

While some of these designs never materialize, many of them appear in some form or another and become some of my most exciting works. I believe having a notebook such as this is imperative for someone like me, as it allows me to keep my ideas safe while not having to remember them at the moment. Often I will open the book and look back and say to myself "gee - I forgot about that" and it will be a nice springboard for working on something new.

I have many, many new things that I want to accomplish in the upcoming year, and doing this exercise of once again reorganizing things will certainly help me reach my goals.

I worked on two gifts yesterday, as well as shipped some things out. We had a nice dinner at Keith's parents' house last night for his dad's birthday and relaxed and enjoyed the evening. While there, I went through some of my things and found the little nativity scene that I designed a couple years ago. I have some ideas about making it into large yard art sized pieces for next year.

It had been packed away for the past two years and I had forgotten how nice it was.










SLD316 Scrolled and Painted Nativity

In the storage box, I had both the painted and natural maple versions of this set. I like the painted ones so much though that I think I will paint the maple set too. I have an idea of someone who will like it next year. 

I have one more box to go out today, and then I am through with my shipping for the year. I started giving out the wonderful soap that Kelly (Rivergirl) made and those who opened the little treat really seemed to love it. It felt good to see the looks on their faces when presenting them with the small, unexpected gifts. I find that to be the best part of the season.

My beloved cat Coco has been up to her old tricks. While for the most part she is good as gold, she does have the nasty habit of eating the ribbons off of the wrapped packages. As you can imagine, this doesn't sit well in her tummy, and actually is downright dangerous. I have had a heck of a time keeping the wrapped things away from her and yesterday went into my room where the wrapped things were being stored to find her happily munching on the ribbons of the packages on my dresser. I would have thought her too 'stout' to get up there, but where there is a will, there is a way I suppose. Of course it made her sick, and I then had to deal with that mess in addition to worrying about her insides and what the ribbon would do to them. I didn't see much missing though and I believe that I caught her before too much went down the hatch.

It is a reminder to me that our pets are like small children that never grow up. I know it is my own responsibility to keep these things that can harm them away from them, as they don't have the capacity to look after themselves or to know any better. Fortunately this turned out OK, but it was a good reminder to me to take better care in keeping things that can harm them out of reach. It is something that I think a lot of people can relate to and worth mentioning.










I have many things planned for today, but again, most of them I can't talk about. It does feel good to shift my focus from 'work' work to doing things for my friends and family. I think that taking this mini-sabbatical is something that I needed to do. Things will get back to normal soon enough.

Try to enjoy yourselves in your busy days and have fun in what you are doing. I love hearing stories of your holiday plans and baking and what you are up to. It is the best part of the season.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Stealth Mode*
> 
> I am finding out that having a blog that is somewhat popular makes it very difficult to write sometimes during the holidays. While I like to talk about the current projects that I am doing and things that I am working on, there are many things that I want to be a surprise to the recipients, and I know that most of them stop in from time to time to read here, so I can't even mention them.
> 
> So today, I still have some preparations to make. I need to remain here in 'stealth mode' for the next week, and the posts will probably be quite short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not make the best reading material, but it is still fun to share stories and hear from you each day.
> 
> These past days have been busier than ever, but like everyone else, I am still doing holiday things. Besides the baking and wrapping and creating the gifts themselves, I am also organizing things and getting ready to begin the new year on a good note. In my travels, I found a wonderful new notebook that is beautifully decorated with (of course) a very contemplative cat. Since my old notebook is nearly finished and down to its last few sheets of paper, I thought it would be appropriate to begin the year with this new one.
> 
> I use this book to jot down any design ideas that I may think of in the course of the day. Most of what is in there is scribble, that would be of no use to anyone but myself. But I look at it as a valuable window to a creative world of designing that awaits me in the future. On the days when I feel "stuck" and want to move forward on a new design, it helps jog my memory of things that I have seen or thought of or dreamed of and had the presence of mind to write down.
> 
> While some of these designs never materialize, many of them appear in some form or another and become some of my most exciting works. I believe having a notebook such as this is imperative for someone like me, as it allows me to keep my ideas safe while not having to remember them at the moment. Often I will open the book and look back and say to myself "gee - I forgot about that" and it will be a nice springboard for working on something new.
> 
> I have many, many new things that I want to accomplish in the upcoming year, and doing this exercise of once again reorganizing things will certainly help me reach my goals.
> 
> I worked on two gifts yesterday, as well as shipped some things out. We had a nice dinner at Keith's parents' house last night for his dad's birthday and relaxed and enjoyed the evening. While there, I went through some of my things and found the little nativity scene that I designed a couple years ago. I have some ideas about making it into large yard art sized pieces for next year.
> 
> It had been packed away for the past two years and I had forgotten how nice it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD316 Scrolled and Painted Nativity
> 
> In the storage box, I had both the painted and natural maple versions of this set. I like the painted ones so much though that I think I will paint the maple set too. I have an idea of someone who will like it next year.
> 
> I have one more box to go out today, and then I am through with my shipping for the year. I started giving out the wonderful soap that Kelly (Rivergirl) made and those who opened the little treat really seemed to love it. It felt good to see the looks on their faces when presenting them with the small, unexpected gifts. I find that to be the best part of the season.
> 
> My beloved cat Coco has been up to her old tricks. While for the most part she is good as gold, she does have the nasty habit of eating the ribbons off of the wrapped packages. As you can imagine, this doesn't sit well in her tummy, and actually is downright dangerous. I have had a heck of a time keeping the wrapped things away from her and yesterday went into my room where the wrapped things were being stored to find her happily munching on the ribbons of the packages on my dresser. I would have thought her too 'stout' to get up there, but where there is a will, there is a way I suppose. Of course it made her sick, and I then had to deal with that mess in addition to worrying about her insides and what the ribbon would do to them. I didn't see much missing though and I believe that I caught her before too much went down the hatch.
> 
> It is a reminder to me that our pets are like small children that never grow up. I know it is my own responsibility to keep these things that can harm them away from them, as they don't have the capacity to look after themselves or to know any better. Fortunately this turned out OK, but it was a good reminder to me to take better care in keeping things that can harm them out of reach. It is something that I think a lot of people can relate to and worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many things planned for today, but again, most of them I can't talk about. It does feel good to shift my focus from 'work' work to doing things for my friends and family. I think that taking this mini-sabbatical is something that I needed to do. Things will get back to normal soon enough.
> 
> Try to enjoy yourselves in your busy days and have fun in what you are doing. I love hearing stories of your holiday plans and baking and what you are up to. It is the best part of the season.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I know what you mean. Luv the Nativity set. The pic of the cat with the tree in its mouth is so true. All 3 of ours has their moments with our tree as well. I have been quite the procrastinator, and I gotta go finish up some things. Wow, time is tick tick tickin away


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Stealth Mode*
> 
> I am finding out that having a blog that is somewhat popular makes it very difficult to write sometimes during the holidays. While I like to talk about the current projects that I am doing and things that I am working on, there are many things that I want to be a surprise to the recipients, and I know that most of them stop in from time to time to read here, so I can't even mention them.
> 
> So today, I still have some preparations to make. I need to remain here in 'stealth mode' for the next week, and the posts will probably be quite short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not make the best reading material, but it is still fun to share stories and hear from you each day.
> 
> These past days have been busier than ever, but like everyone else, I am still doing holiday things. Besides the baking and wrapping and creating the gifts themselves, I am also organizing things and getting ready to begin the new year on a good note. In my travels, I found a wonderful new notebook that is beautifully decorated with (of course) a very contemplative cat. Since my old notebook is nearly finished and down to its last few sheets of paper, I thought it would be appropriate to begin the year with this new one.
> 
> I use this book to jot down any design ideas that I may think of in the course of the day. Most of what is in there is scribble, that would be of no use to anyone but myself. But I look at it as a valuable window to a creative world of designing that awaits me in the future. On the days when I feel "stuck" and want to move forward on a new design, it helps jog my memory of things that I have seen or thought of or dreamed of and had the presence of mind to write down.
> 
> While some of these designs never materialize, many of them appear in some form or another and become some of my most exciting works. I believe having a notebook such as this is imperative for someone like me, as it allows me to keep my ideas safe while not having to remember them at the moment. Often I will open the book and look back and say to myself "gee - I forgot about that" and it will be a nice springboard for working on something new.
> 
> I have many, many new things that I want to accomplish in the upcoming year, and doing this exercise of once again reorganizing things will certainly help me reach my goals.
> 
> I worked on two gifts yesterday, as well as shipped some things out. We had a nice dinner at Keith's parents' house last night for his dad's birthday and relaxed and enjoyed the evening. While there, I went through some of my things and found the little nativity scene that I designed a couple years ago. I have some ideas about making it into large yard art sized pieces for next year.
> 
> It had been packed away for the past two years and I had forgotten how nice it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD316 Scrolled and Painted Nativity
> 
> In the storage box, I had both the painted and natural maple versions of this set. I like the painted ones so much though that I think I will paint the maple set too. I have an idea of someone who will like it next year.
> 
> I have one more box to go out today, and then I am through with my shipping for the year. I started giving out the wonderful soap that Kelly (Rivergirl) made and those who opened the little treat really seemed to love it. It felt good to see the looks on their faces when presenting them with the small, unexpected gifts. I find that to be the best part of the season.
> 
> My beloved cat Coco has been up to her old tricks. While for the most part she is good as gold, she does have the nasty habit of eating the ribbons off of the wrapped packages. As you can imagine, this doesn't sit well in her tummy, and actually is downright dangerous. I have had a heck of a time keeping the wrapped things away from her and yesterday went into my room where the wrapped things were being stored to find her happily munching on the ribbons of the packages on my dresser. I would have thought her too 'stout' to get up there, but where there is a will, there is a way I suppose. Of course it made her sick, and I then had to deal with that mess in addition to worrying about her insides and what the ribbon would do to them. I didn't see much missing though and I believe that I caught her before too much went down the hatch.
> 
> It is a reminder to me that our pets are like small children that never grow up. I know it is my own responsibility to keep these things that can harm them away from them, as they don't have the capacity to look after themselves or to know any better. Fortunately this turned out OK, but it was a good reminder to me to take better care in keeping things that can harm them out of reach. It is something that I think a lot of people can relate to and worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many things planned for today, but again, most of them I can't talk about. It does feel good to shift my focus from 'work' work to doing things for my friends and family. I think that taking this mini-sabbatical is something that I needed to do. Things will get back to normal soon enough.
> 
> Try to enjoy yourselves in your busy days and have fun in what you are doing. I love hearing stories of your holiday plans and baking and what you are up to. It is the best part of the season.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I feel you on the stealth mode. I usually work in FULL VIEW of the internet (on a live stream) and I've been trying to get clever on how people can't see what I'm up to.. it's hard.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Stealth Mode*
> 
> I am finding out that having a blog that is somewhat popular makes it very difficult to write sometimes during the holidays. While I like to talk about the current projects that I am doing and things that I am working on, there are many things that I want to be a surprise to the recipients, and I know that most of them stop in from time to time to read here, so I can't even mention them.
> 
> So today, I still have some preparations to make. I need to remain here in 'stealth mode' for the next week, and the posts will probably be quite short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not make the best reading material, but it is still fun to share stories and hear from you each day.
> 
> These past days have been busier than ever, but like everyone else, I am still doing holiday things. Besides the baking and wrapping and creating the gifts themselves, I am also organizing things and getting ready to begin the new year on a good note. In my travels, I found a wonderful new notebook that is beautifully decorated with (of course) a very contemplative cat. Since my old notebook is nearly finished and down to its last few sheets of paper, I thought it would be appropriate to begin the year with this new one.
> 
> I use this book to jot down any design ideas that I may think of in the course of the day. Most of what is in there is scribble, that would be of no use to anyone but myself. But I look at it as a valuable window to a creative world of designing that awaits me in the future. On the days when I feel "stuck" and want to move forward on a new design, it helps jog my memory of things that I have seen or thought of or dreamed of and had the presence of mind to write down.
> 
> While some of these designs never materialize, many of them appear in some form or another and become some of my most exciting works. I believe having a notebook such as this is imperative for someone like me, as it allows me to keep my ideas safe while not having to remember them at the moment. Often I will open the book and look back and say to myself "gee - I forgot about that" and it will be a nice springboard for working on something new.
> 
> I have many, many new things that I want to accomplish in the upcoming year, and doing this exercise of once again reorganizing things will certainly help me reach my goals.
> 
> I worked on two gifts yesterday, as well as shipped some things out. We had a nice dinner at Keith's parents' house last night for his dad's birthday and relaxed and enjoyed the evening. While there, I went through some of my things and found the little nativity scene that I designed a couple years ago. I have some ideas about making it into large yard art sized pieces for next year.
> 
> It had been packed away for the past two years and I had forgotten how nice it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD316 Scrolled and Painted Nativity
> 
> In the storage box, I had both the painted and natural maple versions of this set. I like the painted ones so much though that I think I will paint the maple set too. I have an idea of someone who will like it next year.
> 
> I have one more box to go out today, and then I am through with my shipping for the year. I started giving out the wonderful soap that Kelly (Rivergirl) made and those who opened the little treat really seemed to love it. It felt good to see the looks on their faces when presenting them with the small, unexpected gifts. I find that to be the best part of the season.
> 
> My beloved cat Coco has been up to her old tricks. While for the most part she is good as gold, she does have the nasty habit of eating the ribbons off of the wrapped packages. As you can imagine, this doesn't sit well in her tummy, and actually is downright dangerous. I have had a heck of a time keeping the wrapped things away from her and yesterday went into my room where the wrapped things were being stored to find her happily munching on the ribbons of the packages on my dresser. I would have thought her too 'stout' to get up there, but where there is a will, there is a way I suppose. Of course it made her sick, and I then had to deal with that mess in addition to worrying about her insides and what the ribbon would do to them. I didn't see much missing though and I believe that I caught her before too much went down the hatch.
> 
> It is a reminder to me that our pets are like small children that never grow up. I know it is my own responsibility to keep these things that can harm them away from them, as they don't have the capacity to look after themselves or to know any better. Fortunately this turned out OK, but it was a good reminder to me to take better care in keeping things that can harm them out of reach. It is something that I think a lot of people can relate to and worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many things planned for today, but again, most of them I can't talk about. It does feel good to shift my focus from 'work' work to doing things for my friends and family. I think that taking this mini-sabbatical is something that I needed to do. Things will get back to normal soon enough.
> 
> Try to enjoy yourselves in your busy days and have fun in what you are doing. I love hearing stories of your holiday plans and baking and what you are up to. It is the best part of the season.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


As you know, Sheila, I approach things from the opposite direction. I think privacy is one of the easiest things to overlook in our on-line world. I talk to people who I work with who think I am crazy when I suggest they could turn their phones off for a while if they feel stressed or always being able to be contacted is inappropriate. Like you I grew up in a pre-internet world. There was the phone but as its's location was fixed you could not always be guaranteed to be there. All of us who read your blog appreciate the time you take to write it and communicate with us all. However the world will not end if you want time to yourself. Everyone should have that right. I enjoy my time online but I'm offline (and enjoying that every bit as much) as often as not. Being able to reply in your own good time is also an important thing. If, as is said, good things come to those who wait then surely a speedy reply might not always be the best thing. Yes, this blog is on my watchlist but ,no, I don't expect my comment to be even read immediately.

Happy stealth mode.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Stealth Mode*
> 
> I am finding out that having a blog that is somewhat popular makes it very difficult to write sometimes during the holidays. While I like to talk about the current projects that I am doing and things that I am working on, there are many things that I want to be a surprise to the recipients, and I know that most of them stop in from time to time to read here, so I can't even mention them.
> 
> So today, I still have some preparations to make. I need to remain here in 'stealth mode' for the next week, and the posts will probably be quite short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not make the best reading material, but it is still fun to share stories and hear from you each day.
> 
> These past days have been busier than ever, but like everyone else, I am still doing holiday things. Besides the baking and wrapping and creating the gifts themselves, I am also organizing things and getting ready to begin the new year on a good note. In my travels, I found a wonderful new notebook that is beautifully decorated with (of course) a very contemplative cat. Since my old notebook is nearly finished and down to its last few sheets of paper, I thought it would be appropriate to begin the year with this new one.
> 
> I use this book to jot down any design ideas that I may think of in the course of the day. Most of what is in there is scribble, that would be of no use to anyone but myself. But I look at it as a valuable window to a creative world of designing that awaits me in the future. On the days when I feel "stuck" and want to move forward on a new design, it helps jog my memory of things that I have seen or thought of or dreamed of and had the presence of mind to write down.
> 
> While some of these designs never materialize, many of them appear in some form or another and become some of my most exciting works. I believe having a notebook such as this is imperative for someone like me, as it allows me to keep my ideas safe while not having to remember them at the moment. Often I will open the book and look back and say to myself "gee - I forgot about that" and it will be a nice springboard for working on something new.
> 
> I have many, many new things that I want to accomplish in the upcoming year, and doing this exercise of once again reorganizing things will certainly help me reach my goals.
> 
> I worked on two gifts yesterday, as well as shipped some things out. We had a nice dinner at Keith's parents' house last night for his dad's birthday and relaxed and enjoyed the evening. While there, I went through some of my things and found the little nativity scene that I designed a couple years ago. I have some ideas about making it into large yard art sized pieces for next year.
> 
> It had been packed away for the past two years and I had forgotten how nice it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD316 Scrolled and Painted Nativity
> 
> In the storage box, I had both the painted and natural maple versions of this set. I like the painted ones so much though that I think I will paint the maple set too. I have an idea of someone who will like it next year.
> 
> I have one more box to go out today, and then I am through with my shipping for the year. I started giving out the wonderful soap that Kelly (Rivergirl) made and those who opened the little treat really seemed to love it. It felt good to see the looks on their faces when presenting them with the small, unexpected gifts. I find that to be the best part of the season.
> 
> My beloved cat Coco has been up to her old tricks. While for the most part she is good as gold, she does have the nasty habit of eating the ribbons off of the wrapped packages. As you can imagine, this doesn't sit well in her tummy, and actually is downright dangerous. I have had a heck of a time keeping the wrapped things away from her and yesterday went into my room where the wrapped things were being stored to find her happily munching on the ribbons of the packages on my dresser. I would have thought her too 'stout' to get up there, but where there is a will, there is a way I suppose. Of course it made her sick, and I then had to deal with that mess in addition to worrying about her insides and what the ribbon would do to them. I didn't see much missing though and I believe that I caught her before too much went down the hatch.
> 
> It is a reminder to me that our pets are like small children that never grow up. I know it is my own responsibility to keep these things that can harm them away from them, as they don't have the capacity to look after themselves or to know any better. Fortunately this turned out OK, but it was a good reminder to me to take better care in keeping things that can harm them out of reach. It is something that I think a lot of people can relate to and worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many things planned for today, but again, most of them I can't talk about. It does feel good to shift my focus from 'work' work to doing things for my friends and family. I think that taking this mini-sabbatical is something that I needed to do. Things will get back to normal soon enough.
> 
> Try to enjoy yourselves in your busy days and have fun in what you are doing. I love hearing stories of your holiday plans and baking and what you are up to. It is the best part of the season.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


as long as you wright when you don´t we start to worry 
get in stealth mode you are welcome to since we know you 
will come up with something we preciate you share with us 
even your teasers are injoyed

just to let you know how our candleholders looks like on our tree 
they are from the famours designer George Jensen

maybee there is something that can inspire you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Stealth Mode*
> 
> I am finding out that having a blog that is somewhat popular makes it very difficult to write sometimes during the holidays. While I like to talk about the current projects that I am doing and things that I am working on, there are many things that I want to be a surprise to the recipients, and I know that most of them stop in from time to time to read here, so I can't even mention them.
> 
> So today, I still have some preparations to make. I need to remain here in 'stealth mode' for the next week, and the posts will probably be quite short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not make the best reading material, but it is still fun to share stories and hear from you each day.
> 
> These past days have been busier than ever, but like everyone else, I am still doing holiday things. Besides the baking and wrapping and creating the gifts themselves, I am also organizing things and getting ready to begin the new year on a good note. In my travels, I found a wonderful new notebook that is beautifully decorated with (of course) a very contemplative cat. Since my old notebook is nearly finished and down to its last few sheets of paper, I thought it would be appropriate to begin the year with this new one.
> 
> I use this book to jot down any design ideas that I may think of in the course of the day. Most of what is in there is scribble, that would be of no use to anyone but myself. But I look at it as a valuable window to a creative world of designing that awaits me in the future. On the days when I feel "stuck" and want to move forward on a new design, it helps jog my memory of things that I have seen or thought of or dreamed of and had the presence of mind to write down.
> 
> While some of these designs never materialize, many of them appear in some form or another and become some of my most exciting works. I believe having a notebook such as this is imperative for someone like me, as it allows me to keep my ideas safe while not having to remember them at the moment. Often I will open the book and look back and say to myself "gee - I forgot about that" and it will be a nice springboard for working on something new.
> 
> I have many, many new things that I want to accomplish in the upcoming year, and doing this exercise of once again reorganizing things will certainly help me reach my goals.
> 
> I worked on two gifts yesterday, as well as shipped some things out. We had a nice dinner at Keith's parents' house last night for his dad's birthday and relaxed and enjoyed the evening. While there, I went through some of my things and found the little nativity scene that I designed a couple years ago. I have some ideas about making it into large yard art sized pieces for next year.
> 
> It had been packed away for the past two years and I had forgotten how nice it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD316 Scrolled and Painted Nativity
> 
> In the storage box, I had both the painted and natural maple versions of this set. I like the painted ones so much though that I think I will paint the maple set too. I have an idea of someone who will like it next year.
> 
> I have one more box to go out today, and then I am through with my shipping for the year. I started giving out the wonderful soap that Kelly (Rivergirl) made and those who opened the little treat really seemed to love it. It felt good to see the looks on their faces when presenting them with the small, unexpected gifts. I find that to be the best part of the season.
> 
> My beloved cat Coco has been up to her old tricks. While for the most part she is good as gold, she does have the nasty habit of eating the ribbons off of the wrapped packages. As you can imagine, this doesn't sit well in her tummy, and actually is downright dangerous. I have had a heck of a time keeping the wrapped things away from her and yesterday went into my room where the wrapped things were being stored to find her happily munching on the ribbons of the packages on my dresser. I would have thought her too 'stout' to get up there, but where there is a will, there is a way I suppose. Of course it made her sick, and I then had to deal with that mess in addition to worrying about her insides and what the ribbon would do to them. I didn't see much missing though and I believe that I caught her before too much went down the hatch.
> 
> It is a reminder to me that our pets are like small children that never grow up. I know it is my own responsibility to keep these things that can harm them away from them, as they don't have the capacity to look after themselves or to know any better. Fortunately this turned out OK, but it was a good reminder to me to take better care in keeping things that can harm them out of reach. It is something that I think a lot of people can relate to and worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many things planned for today, but again, most of them I can't talk about. It does feel good to shift my focus from 'work' work to doing things for my friends and family. I think that taking this mini-sabbatical is something that I needed to do. Things will get back to normal soon enough.
> 
> Try to enjoy yourselves in your busy days and have fun in what you are doing. I love hearing stories of your holiday plans and baking and what you are up to. It is the best part of the season.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you all for understanding. Sometimes it is difficult for me to think that what I have to talk about would be of interest - especially when I need to be discreet about what I am doing. I have felt this kind of 'lull' in my activities lately and to be completely honest - it feels good. It is nice to be driven much of the time, but I think I just need to take time and enjoy the days every now and then. I did some gift things today as well as some paperwork and office work. With the end of the year approaching, I want to have all of my books in order so things are easy at tax time. Thanks to Paul (Big Tiny) I have been much more attentive towards figures and the financial side of the business. But that takes time.

Lis - I don't know how you can work under watchful eyes every day. While I know reporting here daily somewhat drives me, I also know that I can skip whenever I want. I have a great deal of admiration for you and your willingness to share.

Martyn - You are right. We forget how easy it is to overlook our privacy. I don't have a cell phone and hopefully will never have the need for one. Since I am 'online' all day at home, when I leave the house, I don't want or need to have the lines of communication follow me. Whatever happens will be waiting for me when I return. That is good enough for me. I like my time offline too. Right now I have over 100 emails in my inbox. Many are unimportant but things that I do want to address at some point in the near future. Usually I try to clear them out for the most part each day. People have come to expect that of me but sometimes it is exhausting. Many days are spent with the majority of my time doing "PR" and I get little else done. I do have to remember to place limits on time. As the business grows, there will only be more to have to consider. I do like my visits with my friends though both here and on Facebook. I can jump in for a minute or two, and come back later and see what is up with them. Casual and nice. It is all about balance.

Dennis - Thank you so much for the link! I briefly visited the page and the work there is stunning. Artistic and beautiful! I do hope that you take some photographs of your tree too though. I bet it is a beautiful site to behold. And of your darling pixie Silke. She is probably growing up so fast that soon she will be a lovely young woman like my Danielle. That time goes so fast!

I always love hearing from you. Yesterday reading of your weekend just made me smile. You are a good story teller and I can picture all the things that you describe as if I were there with you. Thank you so much for that.

I will be here tomorrow I am sure. Visiting with you all has become a part of my day I look forward to. I don't see that changing any time soon.

Have a great evening. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rainy Days in December*

It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.

So what else is new?










I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.

I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.

I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.










I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.

Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.

I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.

I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.










Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Good morning Sheila. You'd love it here. I'm looking out on a white world. We have about 2 inches on snow on the ground but it's turning to rain so will probably be gone by this afternoon.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Hi, Anna! I just saw this here. I don't always get the notifications. It was trying to snow here today. Just got some "chunky rain" though. We will have to see what the rest of the week will bring. Very windy here too. Where's the quiet, little white flakes?

I suppose you can't get into your shop now that it is colder. What do you like to do in the winter to be creative? I am sure you do lots of fun things.

Take care Anna and enjoy what snow you have. I hope you have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Sheila,

We had rain a few days ago here in Wisconsin that took away our snow, but Tuesday gave us another feathering. However, we're under a blizzard warning now. Starting at midnight tonight, we're to get 14 to 18 inches (with localized heavier snow possible) and 25 to 35 mph sustained winds and 45 mph gusts. The snow is supposed to continue until late Thursday, with high winds continuing into Friday. Thankfully we can stay home and stay warm and safe. I like snow, too, but would like it in smaller "dumps."

When I read about the waste in packaging you received, it reminded me of a package I received recently. I had purchased a 3' fluorescent fixture and after I got it home I found that the ballast was broken loose from the fixture. I called the manufacturer since we had purchased the fixture at a store about 75 miles from here and we weren't about to go back to return it. They said they would send out another fixture if I would email photos of the damage. We were away when the package arrived and when I went out to the workshop where it had been left on the porch, I couldn't figure out what it was. The package was over 48" x 15" x 15"! The fixture in its box is only 36" x 3" x 2". Talk about wasted packaging material! The large box was rather damaged but the fixture was unscathed. Do you think some companies only purchase one size of box? ;-)

I, too, save the packaging materials. When I get more than I think I can use, I take it to a little store in town that does occasional shipping. I can't bear to think of all that waste.

If I were rich (and not so practical), I'd send you a dump truck of snow for Christmas!

L/W


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Not raining everywhere . . . Here`s what we woke up to here in BC.









More falling at the moment. Wish I could send you some.


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


I have a little problem I need your advice with and I hope this is a good place to post it. I have a DeWalt now and the difference in cutting from my Delta is AMAZING. I am having trouble when cutting 1/8" ply with a #2 flying Dutchman blade. I am making a few 3 1/2" ornaments and I set my speed on 2 and it still seems *too fast *for me to have enough control to make the intricate shapes. Some of the areas are real tiny and I overcut or the blade goes too far sometimes. Any suggestions for slowing things down and increasing control. I cover the wood with packing tape and spray glue the pattern to it.
Thanks!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Hi, Vicki:
This is certainly a fine place for you to ask. It is a common problem when cutting thin wood. My partner Keith addressed this issue on a project that he posted HERE on Lumberjocks. Keith said this:

"When cutting thin material with small detail work in it such as this, I usually stack cut two sets at once since even the tiny 2/0 sized blades benefits from the added resistance of another layer. Even with woods as hard as hard maple which we often use, anything thinner than 1/4" starts getting more difficult to cut detail in, . I just stacked a piece of scrap 1/8" plywood with my hardwood as I often do since I only really want one finished set."

In addition, both Kieth and I found that we did better with the Olson 2/0 Regular reverse tooth blades for this type of cutting. Now I know that many people swear by the Flying Dutchman blades, but I tried all of them two different times - several years apart (thinking that maybe the first time I didn't have the skills that I do now) and both Keith and I find that the Olson blades give us a lot more control. I have a great deal of difficulty turning with the FD blades, and I have tried over and over with them because I thought I was "missing something."

But give the first suggestion a try first. Add a layer underneath to give you more resistance. Even if it is scrap wood or cheap luan, it will help you have a lot more control. If you are still having problems, then I really suggest you try some of the other blades and see how you do with them. It may surprise you.

Let me know how you do and ask me anytime you need help. Good luck! 

Sheila


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Thanks so much Sheila. That's a great idea and since it's for Christmas ornaments, 2 for 1 is great bonus. I'll let you know if it helped. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Hi,
I finally had time to try your suggestion. It works fabulously! Thanks so much. I read a good tip that I liked for stack cutting too. They put masking tape on the front of the second and any other subsequent blanks, and on the backs that touch the fronts and used spray glue to attach them all. It was nice and neat, but required the heat gun to seperate.
Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rainy Days in December*
> 
> It's still raining here as it is around most of north America it seems. It rained all day yesterday and through the night and I am beginning to wonder if we are going to have a white Christmas after all. I suppose that makes most people happy, but I would much prefer the white stuff to cold, wet rain.
> 
> So what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the other five boxes of my shipment yesterday and once again marveled at the waste. The combination of both boxes and packaging materials that were used for just a handful of small items once again astonished me. Whether it was to save costs in the long run, or whatever other possible reason, it was still a huge waste of resources. I suppose that my only consolation was that I intend to reuse the boxes as well as the packaging for future shipments.
> 
> I used to be teased when saving not only the boxes but also the packaging materials from shipments I received, but I honestly can't remember when the last time was that I needed to purchase packaging supplies. Those huge wads of thick paper fold completely flat and if you take the time to flatten them and re-roll them, they actually take up only a very small amount of space. I also fold the boxes themselves flat and they store very neatly behind the dressers in the bedroom. I always feel good to have a nice variety on hand because I am always shipping out something. It comes in handy.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my gifts and then doing some much needed catching up on book work. With the end of the year quickly approaching, I want to be prepared with all of my figures that I will need to have to calculate my taxes. While I haven't been perfect about keeping up with things, I have done far better this year than in previous years, and for the most part I have kept up pretty well with posting my receipts. It is however time once again to spend a couple of hours and catch up with the past few weeks of expenses, and I will be right back on top of it again. As the business grows, I am happy that I have been getting somewhat into the habit of regularly posting things and keeping records up to date. It wasn't always like that, as I would frequently wait until the end of the year to do so. But as the business gets larger, doing things at the end of the year only is quite a daunting task and I find it far preferable to keep up throughout the year. A little work now and then makes a huge difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed to submit my projects to DecoArt for my endorsements. DecoArt has a wonderful program called the Helping Artist Program which not only provides a great deal of information on the wide variety of products that they carry, but also compensates designers for using their products in their publications. I have been in the program for over fifteen years now and as most of you who read realize, I truly love their products and use them frequently in my designing. They are reasonably priced, easy to obtain and most importantly high quality. I love the variety of paints and mediums that they carry too, as they have such a wide array of specialty products and paints that are very versatile with all types of painting.
> 
> Today I am going to work on my email. There is much in my mail box that needs attending. As was noted yesterday, it is nearly impossible for me to keep up with things as they arrive. Of course the orders and questions from customers are attended to immediately, but there are lots of other things that aren't urgent and simply need to wait. Otherwise I would do nothing but that for the day. Sometimes that is exactly what it turns out to be.
> 
> I hope to get back to actually drawing and designing soon. I feel as if my time away has been productive, and the absence from drawing causes me to miss it even more. I am getting there though, and soon I will be heading in some new directions that will bring excitement to my day. This short time away is needed, and with Christmas in just a few days, I still have several things that I have to complete for my own friends and family. Being able to take my time and enjoy the day makes a big difference and I am glad that I am doing things this way.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Hopefully at some point this rain will change to snow. Until then, we will take it as it comes. Rainy days always seem to bet great days to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


I am really glad it worked out for you Vicki! Sometimes just trying something new helps a great deal. Your tip is good to know too. I used to spray both sides of a sheet of paper to stick larger pieces together for stack cutting (one side at a time, of course!) and it worked pretty good. But as you may have read, I have been having a bit of difficulty getting good spray adhesive that works consistently. But your idea is good and will be a great alternative for others too. Thanks for sharing it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*

I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!

I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.

While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.

As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!

I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.

I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.

Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us! 










Boy! Are we going to have FUN! 

Have a great day!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


exciting times!!

I'm glad that the idea has gone over so well.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila,
For the past days, I was on leave and was not having time on following my e-mail.

About the forum, I seldom visit the posted comments unless you are one of my buddies. I used my e-mail to monitor who of my buddies are posting. Anywhere, a project, blog, or forum posted, as long as you are my buddy it will notify me in e-mail. But I was in awe because scroll sawyers are exemplary in the field of woodworking. They use the fine cutting bits that will be just hairline… meaning you are cutting like a pen. For me and my work saw kerf is already included that sometime I considered a big problem.

Have a nice day.


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila, it looks like the fight to use the Excalibur just turned into a three way, because that puddy-tat does NOT look happy. Have a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


I did not know about this.
Thank you for bringing it to our attention.
My participation lately has been spotty at best Sheila.
So let me also take this oppotunity to wish you and Keith a very joyful Christmas.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


I'll raise a pint a Guinness er 2 for you and other scrollers. Whoop whoooop !! I got the same flooring mats in my kindergarten oriented shop… lol When I git tired, I lay down n take a nap (jus kiddin bout that)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you again, Debbie! I can't tell you how thrilled I am! 

Bert - I often refer to scroll sawing as "drawing with the blade." Once you get the hang of it and learn the proper techniques (like I demonstrated in my class) you will find that the wood offers enough resistance to have pinpoint control. It is a very exacting part of woodworking, but not a difficult one. Since the blades are indeed only a hair's thickness, it give you a great deal of control over your cuts and you are able to create beautifully intricate things that you can't do with any other woodworking tool. I see many applications for the technique in larger projects!

Nailbanger - That's my 'grand-kitty' Pancakes! My daughter brought him here to Canada from Michigan when he was only two months old and when she returned to the States, I adopted him as my own. He used to be afraid of all loud noises like the vacuum and any machinery, but he is now so desensitized to it, he even tries to sit on the saw when I am cutting! He is always by my side and I call him "The Inspector."

Hi, William! I am glad you saw this. I sometimes don't get to read all through the monthly newsletter myself (don't tell Martin!) but this caught my eye. I figured that others may have passed by it too. I truly enjoy seeing your projects and while I don't always comment on them, I always look in on them with great admiration. I think you will be a wonderful asset to the Scrollsawing forum William! I look forward to seeing more of you there. A very Merry Christmas to you, your wife and your wonderful boys!

Roger those mats are wonderful for so many things! When we do production work, Keith has the Ex-21 saw on the stand and I use the DeWalt right where it is in the picture - on the floor. I used to always sit on the floor cutting when I had my first apartment. It had a walk-in closet that I made into a 'shop' LOL. I may be getting old, but I still have enough flexibility where I can sit hours there and it doesn't bug me. I also use the mats for sanding. There were smaller ones (about a foot square) made of the same material at the dollar store and they make GREAT sanding pads for delicate scrolling. They are firm enough to support the pieces, yet give a little so they don't break.

Thanks for all the comments! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


I will definately be there.
Actually, I've been posting lately in a new blog.
With this new development though, I will surely post everything from there in the new forum as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks William! I just subscribed to it! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


I think it is great to have our own forum here on Lumber Jocks! since I am retiring in a couple of days, I will be able to check in more often and hopefully have some new projects to post. Thak you Lumber Jocks for the new forum.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


It's great that there is both a scroll sawing and a woodcarving forum. I'm looking forward to checking in on these regularly - so much to learn!
Sheila, you must be very flexible to be able to sit on the floor and scroll saw. Not my body! You must have done yoga at some stage.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


What did you subscribe to Sheila?

My options have been opening up lately.
I've had may own blog for a few years now. It is the link at the bottom of all my posts here.
Recently I was asked to do a scrolling blog, and have been, at This Old Workshop.
I've got a good friend who has a website he's hoping to open up soon. He's been working on it for a long time. He wants me to blog there about scroll sawing.
Now Lumberjocks opens up this new forum section. 
It seems that my options for posting my work are getting larger and larger. 
My problem is I want to post everything in all of them and just don't have the time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, William:

I clicked on the link in your signature line and right at the top of that page (under the motorcycle picture) there is a box to subscribe to your blog.

I enjoy reading your posts, but like you my time is limited. I write here every day and I re-post this blog to my site. I then link it on Facebook and Google, so it does get to many people from many different venues. But that takes time as you said.

After 900+ blogs though, I have it down to a science and it usually takes me only an hour or so in the morning to do my posts. I do type really fast!  But that is why there may be errors in typing or grammar or something of that nature. I just type off the top of my head and do very little editing. "It is what it is" If I got too fussy, there would be no way I would be able to do this every day. But it actually helps me set goals and plan my day every day. And it keeps me in touch with customers and friends.

There are lots of other places that I could blog, I suppose. But I don't want to spend any more time than I do right now, or I wouldn't have any time for designing. I still send all orders out with a personal note and I answer many questions throughout the day. That only increases as we become more successful.

One day I will have to change things, but for now, it is holding. I think you need to pick and choose which avenues are best for you and your own time frames and goals.

As always, I appreciate your input and thoughts. I think you add a lot to any forum you decide to post on.

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Well thank you for subscribing Sheila.
I knew you could subscribe,
I just didn't know where you subscribed.
Like I was saying, I'm all over the place lately.

I have thought about doing something similar to you.
I could type my blog posts in a program such as Word.
My problem is though that uploading the photos for each blog that I post to becomes a pain.
You know I use a lot of photos in my blogs. 
I'd have to upload each photo individually,
To each blog I pasted my blog text to.
Do you have an easier way of doing that?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


I like the way Lumberjocks is set up for blogging. Especially since they changed it where you can upload right from your hard drive. I just keep a folder for "blog pictures" and I upload from there as I go along. Then when I copy and paste the finished and published blog from here, it drops right into my site software. It is easy. I always write it here first, and then copy and paste into any other place I decide. There is some HTML editing on my site side of things, but I do that very quickly now that I know how. 

I hope this helps.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scrollsaw Board on Lumberjocks Website Forum!*
> 
> I think that Christmas came early for us scroll sawyers! Apparently there was enough interest in scroll sawing here on the Lumberjocks.com website that the administration thought that it warranted having a new board in the Forum dedicated to scroll sawing!
> 
> I know I am not the only one that is really excited about this, as many of my scroll sawing friends have already posted and began to enjoy the convenience of having our own little corner here on Lumberjocks.
> 
> While having our own board may not seem like a big deal, I think it is a great thing. Not only will it be a great place to post specific questions and announcements that pertain to scrolling, but it will also be a good place for people that are curious or just learning to meet and discuss specific problems and questions. With a forum the size of Lumberjocks, it will make it quick and easy to find the information they need.
> 
> As for myself, I am happy because it will better keep me in touch with all the scrollers here and perhaps make some new friends of scrollers that are on this site. I really like to see what other scrollers are up to, but besides being here in the mornings when I write the blog, I don't have a lot of time to 'visit' through the boards and go through everything. If I don't receive notification that one of my buddies posted a topic, I usually don't hear about it. This way I can stop by the Forum every morning and see what I may have missed. YAY!
> 
> I also hope that it encourages other Lumberjocks that may not have tried scroll sawing to give it a go. Many of you have scroll saws buried in the corner of your shop, waiting to be used. I think that there are many uses for the scroll sawing in making other larger projects too. Lots of times I see people building projects and they are using band saws to cut certain details. While this is great in many instances, there are many times when the scroll saw will do a much more accurate and precise job. Hopefully you will give it a try and see how much FUN you can have with scroll sawing.
> 
> I want to thank the Lumberjock administrators so much for allowing us this little corner of our own on your wonderful site. For those of you who are reading my blog from other places, be sure to check out the Scrollsawing Forum on the Lumberjocks site.
> 
> Who knows? You may find the most "unexpected" scroll sawyers are among us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy! Are we going to have FUN!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Sheila.
I will play around with it. I don't know much about HTML editing, but I'm good at googling things and learning something new.


----------



## scrollgirl

*On Challenging Ourselves*

It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.

The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.

Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.

I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.

Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.

But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.

At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.

Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.

Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.

Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.

So how does this all pertain to my own business?

These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.

I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.

But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.

With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.

Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.

So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.










Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *On Challenging Ourselves*
> 
> It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.
> 
> Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.
> 
> I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.
> 
> Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.
> 
> But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.
> 
> At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.
> 
> Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.
> 
> Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.
> 
> Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.
> 
> So how does this all pertain to my own business?
> 
> These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.
> 
> I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.
> 
> But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.
> 
> With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.
> 
> Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.
> 
> So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


Sheila, sweet dreams.

I've just finished an amazing book on dreams

A total eye opener.

Jamie in pre grand kid invasion mode

Trying desperately to make the house childproof


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On Challenging Ourselves*
> 
> It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.
> 
> Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.
> 
> I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.
> 
> Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.
> 
> But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.
> 
> At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.
> 
> Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.
> 
> Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.
> 
> Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.
> 
> So how does this all pertain to my own business?
> 
> These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.
> 
> I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.
> 
> But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.
> 
> With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.
> 
> Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.
> 
> So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


You will do fine, Jamie! How many little ones are visiting? I wish you a very merry Christmas! Thank you for the wonderful thoughts and the friendship.

All my best, Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *On Challenging Ourselves*
> 
> It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.
> 
> Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.
> 
> I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.
> 
> Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.
> 
> But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.
> 
> At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.
> 
> Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.
> 
> Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.
> 
> Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.
> 
> So how does this all pertain to my own business?
> 
> These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.
> 
> I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.
> 
> But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.
> 
> With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.
> 
> Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.
> 
> So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


Two Sheila, Lucas 4 and Amielee 11 months (mums French)

#3 is only due in April.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On Challenging Ourselves*
> 
> It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.
> 
> Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.
> 
> I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.
> 
> Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.
> 
> But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.
> 
> At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.
> 
> Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.
> 
> Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.
> 
> Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.
> 
> So how does this all pertain to my own business?
> 
> These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.
> 
> I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.
> 
> But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.
> 
> With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.
> 
> Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.
> 
> So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


Well that should be a lot of fun! Oil up your roller skates!  I envy you because there are no small children in our family here, but we do get to spend some time Sunday with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter, grand-daughter and their brand new great-grandson that I showed in the picture the other day. It will be a nice time for sure.

Have a beautiful holiday, Jamie!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On Challenging Ourselves*
> 
> It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.
> 
> Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.
> 
> I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.
> 
> Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.
> 
> But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.
> 
> At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.
> 
> Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.
> 
> Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.
> 
> Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.
> 
> So how does this all pertain to my own business?
> 
> These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.
> 
> I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.
> 
> But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.
> 
> With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.
> 
> Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.
> 
> So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


Good morning (oops afternoon now!) Sheila. I love the saying "if you do what you are passionate about, you will never work a day in your life" I think you are a true example of that.
Enjoy all the time with your family and friends and keep all those creative ideas coming!
Have fun


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On Challenging Ourselves*
> 
> It's funny how we have ourselves conditioned to do certain things. As we do the same tasks day after day, we tend to fall into certain routines and lifestyles. This doesn't happen over night. For most of us it creeps into our life and then before we realize it, things become a habit.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been odd for me. Not really in a bad way, just different. Sometime at the beginning of the month, I had 'caught up' with most of the projects I was working on and decided to take some time to not only reorganize things and sort, but also to concentrate on doing some things in preparation for the holiday. This threw me out of my usual routine and while I am happy with what I have accomplished in some areas, I feel like I rather miss the work routine that I have come to know these past few years of my life. I am sure it sounds silly, but it feels rather strange.
> 
> Last night, I even had a dream about some things regarding work that was a bit unsettling. As with most dreams, I don't really remember it all, but I do know it had something to do with me feeling as if I wasn't putting my entire self into my work and my business was suffering because of it. I woke up feeling a bit anxious and uneasy.
> 
> I don't think that my dream has much merit in many respects, as our business is doing quite well. We have been growing and more people have been following us and buying our patterns directly from our site, which is good. We also have many new things planned for the upcoming year in designing which will help expand our business further and broaden our customer base and (hopefully) appeal to even more people. These are all works in progress in which we are carefully laying down the foundation for the future.
> 
> Still, as with any new venture, there are still the insecurities and doubts that come with practical thinking. Things will be changing for our business in some ways in the upcoming year and while the prospects of change are exciting, there is still the unknown that looms before us and while that can be very exciting, it can also be quite intimidating.
> 
> But no one ever got ahead by staying in their comfort zone. When I used to take many art classes when I lived in the Chicago area and had access to them through the painting club that I was part of (The Society of Decorative Painters), a common theme that the teachers conveyed was to do things out of your comfort zone.
> 
> At first I didn't really like that idea. Like most, I associated discomfort with negative things. But as I progressed and tried to stretch my abilities a bit and experience new and unfamiliar things, I discovered something very exciting - I was LEARNING! I realized that even if I wasn't completely successful in my new venture, I usually picked up at least something new and grew and developed as an artist. I quickly realized that those who played it safe didn't advance at anywhere near the rate as those who were a bit more daring and tried new techniques, and not being willing to take some risks resulted in them being somewhat stagnant in their painting.
> 
> Now that wasn't necessarily a bad thing, as everyone in the group had different objectives and goals. Some were there to de-stress and fill their time, and they painted well enough and were happy with what they had achieved. They had no desire to push themselves, as the action of doing that would just replace the stress that they were trying to escape in the first place. And that was fine.
> 
> Others however, were taking classes as part of a journey toward a different goal. They enjoyed the most challenging techniques, and when they achieved them, they found themselves searching to push themselves even higher. These were the people that I migrated to, and I discovered something within myself that I didn't even realize existed. And the challenges became goals in which to better myself as a painter, with no other reward than knowing in my heart that I had accomplished them. And this became a way of life for me, as it is for many who read here.
> 
> Later on, as a teacher, I became even more aware of these differences in people. Sometimes I would have classes of 20 or more students with each one having a different objective of what they wish to get out of the class. Since the classes I taught were 'casual' and we were doing them for our own personal satisfaction and not a university degree, it was very important to learn to respect the goals of each individual that participated. I learned to set different standards according to what each person wished to accomplish. I adjusted my critiques accordingly. For instance, I would be much more easy going with someone who took the class just to get away from the busy days with her young children than someone who was perhaps learning to paint or scroll saw to sell their items and maybe start their own small business. To me, it was important to not only to be in tune with these different objectives, but encourage each one at their own pace so that everyone who attended would get the most out of what I was teaching. It was something that I saw applied to many other aspects of my life.
> 
> So how does this all pertain to my own business?
> 
> These experiences help me to be aware of my own goals and accomplishments, and help me create a business plan that will not only sustain my business, but advance it and help it grow in the future. While the rate of advancement varies all the time, it is important to me that even if I allow it to settle when I reach a plateau, soon I need to reassess things and set my goals a bit higher. In other words, I don't want to be 'comfortable' for too long.
> 
> I believe that we have reached one of these plateaus recently, as the business has had a good year despite the sad state of the economy. While any small business that is able to survive at all in this economic climate, I feel very fortunate that we have done as well as we have. I think in the past few weeks I have taken a breath to absorb these accomplishments we have made and to appreciate them and enjoy them.
> 
> But as my dream indicates, my sub-conscious may be telling me that it is time to continue. I am no longer comfortable living in the comfort of the success we have achieved at this point. It is time to start moving once again and advancing the business and getting out of this lull that I feel I have been in and really get to work. And that is exciting.
> 
> With Christmas just a few days away, I still have some wrapping, baking and finishing up of some things. I think it is important to take this time to enjoy my family and friends and focus on them. But I find myself antsy to get back to the routine and schedule that I have come to know and enjoy.
> 
> Many people say that I push and work 'too much.' While I understand the need to get away from things once in a while, I don't think that I agree with them. I have said many times that my 'work' that I do is enjoyable to me, and because of that, most of the time I don't feel like I am working at all. That isn't just a line I am giving you. It is truly how I feel about what I do. And while this personal time has been pleasant, I do miss the challenges that I feel when I am in the true working mode. And that is a great thing.
> 
> So whether it is painting, drawing, scrolling or even working with clay, I look forward to once again getting back to 'work' and creating something new. I am not quite crystal clear on the direction yet, but I have some pretty good ideas of where I will be heading. And I will appreciate and enjoy each new challenge that comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday. Remember to challenge yourself.


Thank you Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Last Minute Things*

As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.

Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.

It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.

I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.

I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.










The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.










If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.

We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.

I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.

Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.

I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.

I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.

It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.

I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.










Have a great one!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


Hi Sheila,
Last minute to do… Why there has to be a target date? an expiration? a seasonal? These are always associated with cramming… just because we are doing it on the last minute. I should say, I have same situation. The Christmas gift I had in my mind will no longer be Christmas but just as token gift when some of my friends visit… I have 3 or more candle holder to do and some narra boxes 2×6 x 6. Well, hope you will beat the clock. 
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


I just have to finish a couple of things up, like baking and such. The gifts that are to be given are bought and everything that had to be mailed was mailed. Sometimes I send "surprise" gifts for some of the people that are in my life just to tell them they are important to me. I don't always do it on a certain holiday or time because I like it to be truly spur of the moment with no obligation to reciprocate. That makes it fun for me and keeps it pressure free. Oh - and it is FUN!

I have played things very low key this year. I think that is what make things so special. In my younger days I had many a holiday ruined by putting pressure on myself. No more. I am older and (ahem) wiser! 

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bert! Thanks for all your input and your friendship! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


Thanks Sheila for reminding me that it is really a nice way of doing things without pressure. It make my mind works well. Actually, this year my projectline are not so full… but that is the reverse if you don't see much of my work in LJ. I was busy on my work this 2012. Course design, teaching and many professional maritime engagement. Merry Christmas too to your family. Agnes and I have Janna (daughter) at home however Richard is in New Jersey… Enjoy the day..


----------



## Scroller47

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


I would change weather with you. We just had a snowstorm with lots of things cancelled and last night was below zero. And that is in Iowa. Remember staying in Digby and had a great meal there when we did some whale watching in the area. Beautiful up there. Have a blessed Christmas.
John


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


I lived in Digby for almost five years. Right across from the water. It was beautiful to see the sun rise on the ocean every morning. But where I am at now is beautiful also. Peaceful. Right along the Meteghan river and about a mile or so from the ocean. The best of both worlds! I am very fortunate to live in such a lovely place! I certainly don't take it for granted. Have a wonderful and Merry Christmas too John. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


Good afternoon Sheila. Enjoy the rest of the weekend and all the good stuff that goes along with the season. I had a nice baking day today and now I'm ready to share the season with family and friends. I hope you get the snow you are wishing for. It's been very dull and wet here all day and no snow in sight.
All the best to you and Keith for a great Christmas.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


Good evening Anna. I wound up doing all of my baking. I still have some wrapping to do but I can do that in the morning. It will be a good day tomorrow, I am sure. I watched Holiday Inn tonight and that brought back memories of when the kids were little and all kinds of things. I feel like I am in slow motion though - don't know why. But all will get done in good time. We have the same weather as you it seems. Just messy out.

You have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Last Minute Things*
> 
> As the big holiday approaches us, I am finding that there are a lot of last minute things I need to do. I will certainly be busy.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith and I decided to do a quick site update. I was debating on whether to do this right now or not, but Keith had finished three new wildlife plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them as soon as possible. On top of that, we had several new customers on our mailing list and we wanted to get a newsletter to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> It seems that the mail issues that our hosts were having were somewhat resolved. When we tested a mailing with Keith's hotmail address, everything went through fine. When the actual mailing went out, the rate of bounce back was only a fraction of what it was a couple of weeks ago, so we think things are on the right track there.
> 
> I think I need to put a note as people are signing up which will advise them to add us to their address book. This will help prevent the newsletters from being bounced. I sometimes feel as if I am 'bothering' people when I get these back, but I need to remember that they were the ones who signed up because they wanted to receive updates. I need to learn to stop thinking in that manner and not take it personally.
> 
> I decided to put another pattern on the Free Stuff page of our site. I wanted to do something for our customers for Christmas and I thought that this would be nice. After seeing how nice my friend Leldon's office Christmas tree looked using the little charms from one of my projects as ornaments, both Keith and I thought it would be nice to make a stand alone pattern of the charms as simple ornaments and offer them free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are cute and simple and we also thought that even the people that were newer to cutting on the scroll saw would be able to accomplish them. Leldon left his natural wood color and they look good. But I also included the simple instructions to make them sparkle a bit. Either way I think that people will find many uses for them and I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't already, I invite you to go over to the site Free Stuff page and download the free pattern.
> 
> We also decided to give our mailing list customers an extra coupon code which will be valid for the next several weeks. These customers will get 15% off their entire order at the checkout. This includes Gift Cards too, so they can get the cards at a discounted price and use them at face value later on and make their own sale. I will send the newsletter to any new people that sign up too, so they can take advantage of the coupon, so if you are interested, you can go to the site here and sign up for the Mailing List.
> 
> I like giving special sales like this. Especially in these difficult economic times, we realize that everyone is very careful as to how they are spending. We always try to create great patterns and spend a lot of time on detail and the instructions so that scrollers of any level can use the successfully. With all the free stuff available on the internet, we want to make it worth their money to purchase patterns from us. I enjoy offering sales and discounts to our regular customers, as it is our way of showing them that we appreciate the support we get from them. It may sound corny, but it is truly how we feel.
> 
> Today I will be busy wrapping and baking. We are heading to Digby tomorrow to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen. Their family will be there too, as well as their new great-grandson! It will be a great day of food and nice to relax and visit with everyone and enjoy the day.
> 
> I am bringing my favorite stuffing (by request) which I will put together today. It is made with sausage, cranberries and apple juice and is really yummy. I have two different favorite stuffing recipes that I make. The other one is simply butter, eggs and onions and is much like a souffle. Since I can't decide which one I enjoy most, I like to make them both and bring them for the holidays. That way we get to sample everything without having it too much.
> 
> I also have a couple of recipes of shortbread cookies that I will be making today. One is with anise and the other has a touch of cinnamon added. Both are again my favorites and I will enjoy sharing them.
> 
> It is a tad too warm here for me these days. It has been raining pretty much all week, on the brink of snow. Hopefully it will get just cool enough to give us some snow for Christmas. If not, I suppose we will live with it.
> 
> I wish you all a great day this busy Saturday. I hope you are all caught up with your things you need to do and take some time to enjoy the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one!


enjoyd the day ?  .... hope you all did 
here I just have digged the chrismastree out of a snowdrift …....
yes we got us a major blitz today … so now the two bosses of the house 
is busy decorating the tree while I try to get warm and dry again …. brrr…

merry Chrismas to all 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*

Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!

In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!

The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!

I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!

Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!) 

But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!

Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!

Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY! 










Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


----------



## sweetsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Sheila Keith & Feline
Namlo Sartse La Tashi Delek Shu! (Tibetan)
Seasons Greetings & Happy New Year
jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas to you, Keith, and families. What is Rappie pie?? Thnx in advance. Have a safe holiday season.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


don´t get stress Sheila 
its all about being in good company and enjoy the time together 
the rest is just glamour .... relax the chrismas arive nomatter how you prepared you are 

merry chrismas 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


and a very Merry Christmas to you also. I too do not know what Rappie is.


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas to y'all as well !!! hope y'all have a wonderful time with family… and also the same goes to everyone in the Lumber Jocks "family" !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Thank you all! This year I have played it very 'low key' and it is turning out to be the best ever! Yes, it is the people that are most important. I always feel like EVERY day is Christmas anyway! 

From Wikipedia:

Rappie pie is a traditional Acadian meal, sometimes referred to as "rapure pie" or "râpure". Its name is derived from the French "patates râpées" meaning "grated potatoes." It is a casserole-like dish traditionally formed by grating potatoes, then squeezing them through cheesecloth. The liquid removed was replaced by adding hot broth made from chicken, pork or seafood along with meat and onions, and layering additional grated potatoes over the top. Presently most people will put the potatoes in a juicer to remove the liquid. The rest of the process remains the same.










Keith's mom makes the BEST rappie pie I ever tasted! She is Acadian and grew up here. She promises a HUGE batch for us today.  I promise to take a picture!

I will be waiting on those lobsters (which was a gift we received last night!) for just a bit!

Merry Christmas to you all!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


May all that is good find you and yours!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Happy holidays and new year, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Looks very yummy Sheila. Thnx


----------



## MShort

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas Sheila. I enjoy your daily commentary.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


dear abbey

thank you for all the great mornings
and some thoughtful insights
throughout the years

have a wonderful holidays

caring in cucamunga


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas to you also Sheila!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Good Christmas Eve Sheila! May you and Keith and all your family have a wonderful Christmas.
You rappie pie sounds the same as the Irish Boxty. Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Beautiful (slightly SNOWY!) Nova Scotia!*
> 
> Well everyone, the holiday is finally here! I am going to make this brief today (YES, Really!) because this little elf is still wrapping and cooking and knee deep in a mess! (Isn't is FUN though!) The cats are wild because of all the additional activity and the frige and pantry is full of yummy goodies and I got my wish - there is SNOW on the ground and trees which make our little place look simply magical!!!
> 
> In reality, our holiday began yesterday. We spent the afternoon and evening in Digby with my 'Canadian family' of Bernie and Ellen. Their daughter Cindy was there as well as her two grown children and her granddaughter who lives all the way in Alberta with her new baby, Tucker! It was four generations together for the first time!
> 
> The food was wonderful and Tucker was darling and not at all daunted by all the new people and excitement and we had a simply incredible day!
> 
> I even saw a very dear friend of mine that I hadn't seen in several years! We literally bumped into each other when we were making a quick stop at the store and we wound up catching up right there for quite a bit. I love small towns where things like that happen!
> 
> Today and tomorrow, we are heading to Keith's parents house. His brother and his new wife are in town for Christmas and we will have another two days of wonderful company and food! (Rappie pie, Turkey and all sorts of goodies in between!) Too bad the gym is closed! (As IF!)
> 
> But I wanted to take a couple of minutes to wish all of my friends from around the world who read here every day a very Merry Christmas! For those of you who aren't Christian, I wish you all a wonderful Happy Holidays filled with good cheer and friends and family and food and happiness!
> 
> Whichever faith you choose to follow - or even if you don't follow any at all, I wish you all the best that this world has to offer! Be safe. Be happy. And have FUN!
> 
> Thank you all for filling each of my days with JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it. - Unknown


Merry Christmas everyone! Pictures of the wonderful dinner next! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *

As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.

It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.

But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.

All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.

We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.

We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.

We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:










I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is! 










One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.

We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!










I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:










We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:










to the tree:










We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!

It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.

It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.

And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.










Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas to you Sheila Keith & all your family

Jamie, Shirley and ours


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Outstanding pictures! Each one is post card material!
Merry Christmas, Sheila and Keith!
Dan and Carole Krager


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Yummm. Looks delicious. Merry Christmas to you, Keith, and families. Have a safe holiday season.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas to you and Keith and your families.
Rick & Kathie


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


what a glorious and joyous blog-and yummy!! 
That is one big pan of delish!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Hi Sheila,

Merry Christmas to you and Keith.

Lee


----------



## ellen35

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Great story… I can just see Grizzman drooling!
Merry Christmas, Sheila and Keith.
Ellen


----------



## Scroller47

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas and have a great day.
John


----------



## westxjim

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas Sheila 

(And Keith, and the cats!)


----------



## terrilynne

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas to all! We awoke this morning to a light snow here in Colorado and a temp. of a whopping 14 degrees…..Brrrrrrrr. Sure is pretty though. 
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## kiefer

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas to you as well .
Glad to see you enjoying the holidays and having a good time .
I still don't see how you get done what you do ,so taking a good break will do you good .
ENJOY !
We are taking a holiday at home and sure are enjoying the grand kids which are a big part of our lives .


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas Shelia, wonderful family time blog.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Have a great day Sheila and Keith. Happy Christmas.
What would we do without Skype this time of year to see friends and family that are overseas. Love it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Merry Christmas Sheila and Keith 
Silke , Mona and me was alone so it was a little difficult to reach around the tree this year 
but nothing was missed on the table though the pork roast was a little too big for us to get thrugh…. lol
today we had a traditionel chrismas dinner (the big cold table ) there is so much left that 
we have enoff leftovers for the next two weeks … yummy 
spend the evening in the shop giving Silke´s nitendo game a new shell cover 
wuold you belive that bloody thing fighted with me over four hours before I finished 
deffently not for electronic beginners to do …. its alot easyer to repair on a PC notebook …. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Good morning! I want to thank everyone for the good wishes. I really wasn't on the computer much yesterday and I didn't get to thank you all individually. So many people sent such beautiful thoughts. Kiefer - your family picture is wonderful!

I hope you all had a great holiday. Dennis - I can really relate to the extra food! We have enough to eat the remaining winter season it seems! You should post a picture of the Nintendo. I would love to see what you did with it.

Thanks again for making our day so special!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *We Wish You a Merry Christmas! *
> 
> As I sit here this morning and watch the sun peeking over the horizon, I can here the distant voices of excited children next door as they discovered their Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is highly unusual that I hear anyone else up and about at this time of day, as our landlord is a widow who lives by herself and works as a paramedic. She keeps odd hours and is sometimes gone for weeks at a time, as she takes frequent trips to Toronto to visit her children and grandchildren.
> 
> But this Christmas, it was her turn to have the family stay. And her large house has been filled with people and children and excitement for the past several days. The faint squeals of delight remind me of those many mornings when my own children were small and brought back those delightful times. It makes me smile.
> 
> All is quiet here. The three cats are slumbering nearby with the soft glow of our own little tree the only light. The sun is beginning to illuminate the sky now and there was yet another light dusting of snow on the ground, making it a perfect morning.
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday. I spent my time wrapping and doing some last minute preparation of what turned out to be unneeded snacks, as there was more than enough good food to feed an army. My dear childhood friend called and it was a wonderful gift to hear her voice and catch up with her busy life. Sometimes the best gifts are the simplest. Our neighbor Lee (our friend who lives next door with the cats) stopped by seeking some last minute help wrapping a gift he had for his dad, and I was happy to do it for him, as I was just putting things away after finishing my own.
> 
> We headed out to Kieth's parents near supper time. It was already dark and the countless lights and displays were beautiful against the light blanket of fresh snow. When driving along the river, it reminded me of a post card from Currier and Ives. Quiet. Peaceful. Beautiful.
> 
> We arrived and unloaded our things, and Keith's mom checked in the oven to see how the Rappie Pie was doing. It was a magnificent monster, and took up the entire oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that Keith's mom allowed me to take a couple of pictures. I wanted to show you all how incredible this meal was. I never have many pictures when we go to Ellen and Bernie's because Ellen runs from the camera, so for the most part, they are blurry streaks. But yesterday Keith's mom posed with her masterpiece. I was happy because you can get an idea of the size of it. It was as big as she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my goals this year is to have her teach me how to make this wonderful dish. It consists of grated potato, salted onion and chicken. This time she added a bit of pork for flavor and I thought it was the best one I ever tasted.
> 
> We all lined up and got our serving. It is such a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even agreed to a picture of myself with Keith's sister in law, Jacqueline. She and Keith's brother Mark just got married this past August and they were in town from Halifax for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful dinner. Everything was perfect from the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the evening exchanging gifts and visiting and enjoying each others' company. We didn't get home until nearly 1am, and we are going back today for turkey dinner!
> 
> It is such a great time to be thankful for so many things. Today I will talk to my son and daughter and visit with them. I miss them both and hopefully one day soon we can be together again. Until then we have skype and the phone and computer.
> 
> It is a good time in my life. There are so many good people that I have as family and friends to share with. I have enjoyed all the notes and letters and beautiful thoughts from all my customers and friends, too. There is so much to be grateful for.
> 
> And I truly appreciate my partner Keith. I say it all the time but a day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I could have never asked for a better sweetheart and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


not worth a picture Sheila since its all plastic and it was the hinge that was broken 
so it had to have a new shell to get a new hinge and of course I didn´t do it right 
today I had to get all screws out again just to connect that super tiny thinh flatcable with a billion wires 
correct in the connector …. but now it works and my princess is happy 
its hard to be dad and the handyman with all this plastic junk around now adays 
I wish we could turn the clock 30 years back to a time when it still was possible and worth the time 
to repair electronic gadgets people have

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Boxing Day*

Removed.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> Removed.


Last year I was working in Australia and as Boxing Day arrived I asked the locals what it was, they were not sure, to my surprise. I did some internet seaching and found that it the majority of Boxing Day's roots came from when the family of the house gave gifts, in boxes, to the servants. 
With this in mind, there should be a stack of boxes at my door step right now! I will go look…
Stay warm and happy


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> Removed.


Sheila, Glad to here you had a great holiday. I love the idea of shopping from locals and online small merchants. My wife and I sold at several crafty fairs this year and were happy to be a part of that. We also did buy a number of items and also make a number of items for folks on our list. I look forward to doing this more as well.

Happy Boxing Day!

CtL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> Removed.


we have 1st. and 2th. holyday after Christmas evening the 24/12 
and if the 2th. is a saturday we have a socalled third holyday since its sunday 
why it is so here I don´t know , but I know its have been tradition several hundred years to
gather the familie and freinds for a good feast …. even before the christianity arived to the north
of europe we selebrated the return of the sun on the shortest day 21/12 with a big feast
where the best strongest Mjød (kind of ale/beer ) was served … no wonder why the Vikings
was so wild in the spring after having slebt the hangovers out all winther …. lol

I like the way you think about buying from small busyness where things is handmade 
and you can tell who made it and have to stand by the quality 
its maybee sound expencive here and now but seen over a periode its actuly cheaper
in many ways 
though sad many people don´t realise how much work there is behind the items and 
the quality they get in the hand 
tooo many times I have seen people count it for less than nothing when hearing its handmade or homemade 
you can be sure they are noticed and wont recive gifts from me again other than plastic garbage junk 
possible not even that will happen since I not so often invited to party´s with people in the fast lane

now its good that the stomack can relax a few days before its new year feast …. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> Removed.


Happy Boxing Day Sheila! I agree with you in giving hand made gifts especially at this time of year. All my family and my extended family of relatives and friends always get gifts made by myself or my husband. The only ones we buy for are my great niece and great nephew who love books to read and lego to build. 
Enjoy this lazy day of the season before getting back to work. The last of the visitors have gone, leftovers for supper and a good day to get caught up on some reading. Rainy, dull and wet here on the Westcoast.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> Removed.


Hi, to you all. Yes, in reading a bit more, I saw that Boxing Day was originally a day to exchange gifts, with Christmas being the religious holiday. Back in the day, it was a day when many would present gifts to their servants for taking good care of them throughout the year. It is odd how we never heard of it in America, as when I mention it to my friends from that country, most of them have never heard of it either.

The hand made gifts were good to give, I thought. I sometimes feel that my family and friends get tired of receiving hand made things from us. We don't know if they are just being polite or if they really enjoy them. After so many years of getting things from us though, I wonder if they have had enough or if they still want additional things we make. I love participating in ornament exchanges and things like that because I receive examples of others' work and I wouldn't otherwise have. Last year, my dear friend Leldon gave ma a beautiful basket that he made and it is a wonderful piece that I truly love. I also love all the ornaments that I have and each time I look at them, it reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have developed through my work and the forums.

To me, buying something that I can't make myself is really cool. The soaps and other bath items that Kelly makes are really nice and as I said, everyone seemed to enjoy receiving them. And the periodic table that Lis cut out was amazing.

Next year I will be doing the same, I expect. I think it is a wonderful way to share the talents of our fellow creative people.

Thanks for your comments. You all have a great night. I have been doing computer stuff all day and plan to take it easy tonight for the couple of hours I have left. 

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> Removed.


 I made a few things for Lumberjocks this holiday season and it brings me a lot of joy.. especially since the talent around here is an 11 on the stereo!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back At It*

While I did enjoy these last couple of weeks and taking some time for myself, the realization has hit that it isn't really something that I want to make a habit. It seems that it has been way too long since I really had a good productive drawing day and a day at the saw and I miss it a great deal.

I am finding though that taking a step back from time to time and refocusing on something else is really good for us in general. No matter how much we love doing something, continually doing the same thing day after day after day can be a bit draining. These breaks from time to time give time to take a breath and refuel and actually miss things. And I think that keeps me fresh and excited about my work.

My dear friend Cari used to assimilate it to eating cherries jubilee. You can only have so much and then you need to try something else, even if you love it.

So while Keith and I kept things going pretty much here throughout the past couple of weeks, we definitely had it turned down a bit and focused on other things. But now I feel ready to take on some wonderful new projects and can't wait to do so. And there is no better time to begin than now.

I spent yesterday getting my computer files in order. Cleaning and organizing my computer is one thing that always makes me feel wonderful. Just as when I clean and organize our place here, cleaning my virtual 'computer house' is a great source of inspiration.

My computer has many levels of storage on it. There are folders that I have created where I put stuff temporarily until I can really sort and organize them into the deeper levels of storage. These folders fill up very quickly - especially when I am browsing around for some quick inspiration and it is not uncommon for them to have nearly 1000 files in them. It turns into quite a task for me to rename each file with specific keywords so that they turn up in relevant searches when needed. But it is time well-spent for me and each time that I take the time to tag and file everything from those storage files, I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. It is then when I like doing my backups, as everything new is in its proper place and orderly.

The process of backing things up is really quite simple and doesn't take long at all. It is this pre-organization that takes the time. But as of yesterday, all the temporary folders are completely empty and everything is in its proper place and safely backed up on an external hard drive. It is as if I have a new computer. A clean slate to work with. And it is awesome.

Another good thing about tidying up my digital files is that I revisit all the photos and things that were inspirational and I thought warranted saving. There were many 'oh yes!' moments and my head is once again filled with ideas for new projects. It is just a matter of sitting down and doing them now, and that is a really fun part of things I think. It really makes me look forward to the future.

For Christmas, I received several journal type notebooks. I think this is really cool because I use these small notebooks to jot down ideas and inspirations and thoughts that I have on new projects. I always keep these small books by my side and whenever I see something that triggers an idea for a project, I do write it down. You would be amazed at how much it help you keep on top of things and keeps those ideas flowing. Often people ask me where I come up with the ideas that I have for patterns, and I think that since I began writing things down, finding something new to focus on is quite an easy task. Between the woodworking and scroll saw designs, the painting designs, and the customer requests there is always more that I want to accomplish. You would be amazed at how helpful having all these ideas in one place can be. When I get 'stuck' I simply read through them and before long I find myself heading in a positive direction. I highly recommend it.

Before the holiday lull, I was working on my next design for Creative Woodworks magazine. It was mostly done, with probably only a day of drawing left before I can cut it. I also have an article that I am working on for the same issue and I want to finish these all up by the weekend. Then I will be able to work on some of the new that I am thinking about and start heading in some new directions. It will be a good way to start off the new year.

I think it is good to slack off from time to time. Pushing too hard for too long only causes one to feel fatigued and resentment to build. I don't mind working every day if I can shift things around and do some other things in between. I think finding the balance between work and play is an important part of living a happy and healthy life. We need both accomplishment and also some play time to make our lives full and enjoyable. At least I do.

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday. Mine was incredible and while I thoroughly enjoyed the time I had "off" I am ready to jump in with both feet and get back to work. I think it will be better than ever!

"Let us rather run the risk of wearing out than rusting out." ~ Theodore Roosevelt

Happy Thursday to you all!










(Random cat picture to make you smile today! )


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Back At It*
> 
> While I did enjoy these last couple of weeks and taking some time for myself, the realization has hit that it isn't really something that I want to make a habit. It seems that it has been way too long since I really had a good productive drawing day and a day at the saw and I miss it a great deal.
> 
> I am finding though that taking a step back from time to time and refocusing on something else is really good for us in general. No matter how much we love doing something, continually doing the same thing day after day after day can be a bit draining. These breaks from time to time give time to take a breath and refuel and actually miss things. And I think that keeps me fresh and excited about my work.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to assimilate it to eating cherries jubilee. You can only have so much and then you need to try something else, even if you love it.
> 
> So while Keith and I kept things going pretty much here throughout the past couple of weeks, we definitely had it turned down a bit and focused on other things. But now I feel ready to take on some wonderful new projects and can't wait to do so. And there is no better time to begin than now.
> 
> I spent yesterday getting my computer files in order. Cleaning and organizing my computer is one thing that always makes me feel wonderful. Just as when I clean and organize our place here, cleaning my virtual 'computer house' is a great source of inspiration.
> 
> My computer has many levels of storage on it. There are folders that I have created where I put stuff temporarily until I can really sort and organize them into the deeper levels of storage. These folders fill up very quickly - especially when I am browsing around for some quick inspiration and it is not uncommon for them to have nearly 1000 files in them. It turns into quite a task for me to rename each file with specific keywords so that they turn up in relevant searches when needed. But it is time well-spent for me and each time that I take the time to tag and file everything from those storage files, I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. It is then when I like doing my backups, as everything new is in its proper place and orderly.
> 
> The process of backing things up is really quite simple and doesn't take long at all. It is this pre-organization that takes the time. But as of yesterday, all the temporary folders are completely empty and everything is in its proper place and safely backed up on an external hard drive. It is as if I have a new computer. A clean slate to work with. And it is awesome.
> 
> Another good thing about tidying up my digital files is that I revisit all the photos and things that were inspirational and I thought warranted saving. There were many 'oh yes!' moments and my head is once again filled with ideas for new projects. It is just a matter of sitting down and doing them now, and that is a really fun part of things I think. It really makes me look forward to the future.
> 
> For Christmas, I received several journal type notebooks. I think this is really cool because I use these small notebooks to jot down ideas and inspirations and thoughts that I have on new projects. I always keep these small books by my side and whenever I see something that triggers an idea for a project, I do write it down. You would be amazed at how much it help you keep on top of things and keeps those ideas flowing. Often people ask me where I come up with the ideas that I have for patterns, and I think that since I began writing things down, finding something new to focus on is quite an easy task. Between the woodworking and scroll saw designs, the painting designs, and the customer requests there is always more that I want to accomplish. You would be amazed at how helpful having all these ideas in one place can be. When I get 'stuck' I simply read through them and before long I find myself heading in a positive direction. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Before the holiday lull, I was working on my next design for Creative Woodworks magazine. It was mostly done, with probably only a day of drawing left before I can cut it. I also have an article that I am working on for the same issue and I want to finish these all up by the weekend. Then I will be able to work on some of the new that I am thinking about and start heading in some new directions. It will be a good way to start off the new year.
> 
> I think it is good to slack off from time to time. Pushing too hard for too long only causes one to feel fatigued and resentment to build. I don't mind working every day if I can shift things around and do some other things in between. I think finding the balance between work and play is an important part of living a happy and healthy life. We need both accomplishment and also some play time to make our lives full and enjoyable. At least I do.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday. Mine was incredible and while I thoroughly enjoyed the time I had "off" I am ready to jump in with both feet and get back to work. I think it will be better than ever!
> 
> "Let us rather run the risk of wearing out than rusting out." ~ Theodore Roosevelt
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Random cat picture to make you smile today! )


thanks for the reminder of making a major cleaning on the PC 
something that has been needed the last year … :-(
I know when its done it will be a hole lot easyer to make new blogs 
it takes some time when the only hint on the folders gives a date 
and the pictures only have numbers ….if I only could get to gether and 
give the files a name like recycling Chrismastree it deffently be easy ….. lol
also becourse the pictures of restoring isn´t snaped the same day 
but as it is now …. splattered out on 2-6 folders 
with 3-8 different items /ideas/themes etc. ..... so basicly my life is a mess when I start to 
tinkering around in the picturefolders 
note is made in the kalender to start cleaning first in the new year

one of the best notebook use I have seen is how Mads is cable of doing 
both with writting and watercolour schetshes side by side 
I gess its abbout geting used to use it all the time … right when the idea strike you 
and not later on the same day just becourse you forexcample sitting in the chair 
at the dentist while he is drilling …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back At It*
> 
> While I did enjoy these last couple of weeks and taking some time for myself, the realization has hit that it isn't really something that I want to make a habit. It seems that it has been way too long since I really had a good productive drawing day and a day at the saw and I miss it a great deal.
> 
> I am finding though that taking a step back from time to time and refocusing on something else is really good for us in general. No matter how much we love doing something, continually doing the same thing day after day after day can be a bit draining. These breaks from time to time give time to take a breath and refuel and actually miss things. And I think that keeps me fresh and excited about my work.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to assimilate it to eating cherries jubilee. You can only have so much and then you need to try something else, even if you love it.
> 
> So while Keith and I kept things going pretty much here throughout the past couple of weeks, we definitely had it turned down a bit and focused on other things. But now I feel ready to take on some wonderful new projects and can't wait to do so. And there is no better time to begin than now.
> 
> I spent yesterday getting my computer files in order. Cleaning and organizing my computer is one thing that always makes me feel wonderful. Just as when I clean and organize our place here, cleaning my virtual 'computer house' is a great source of inspiration.
> 
> My computer has many levels of storage on it. There are folders that I have created where I put stuff temporarily until I can really sort and organize them into the deeper levels of storage. These folders fill up very quickly - especially when I am browsing around for some quick inspiration and it is not uncommon for them to have nearly 1000 files in them. It turns into quite a task for me to rename each file with specific keywords so that they turn up in relevant searches when needed. But it is time well-spent for me and each time that I take the time to tag and file everything from those storage files, I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. It is then when I like doing my backups, as everything new is in its proper place and orderly.
> 
> The process of backing things up is really quite simple and doesn't take long at all. It is this pre-organization that takes the time. But as of yesterday, all the temporary folders are completely empty and everything is in its proper place and safely backed up on an external hard drive. It is as if I have a new computer. A clean slate to work with. And it is awesome.
> 
> Another good thing about tidying up my digital files is that I revisit all the photos and things that were inspirational and I thought warranted saving. There were many 'oh yes!' moments and my head is once again filled with ideas for new projects. It is just a matter of sitting down and doing them now, and that is a really fun part of things I think. It really makes me look forward to the future.
> 
> For Christmas, I received several journal type notebooks. I think this is really cool because I use these small notebooks to jot down ideas and inspirations and thoughts that I have on new projects. I always keep these small books by my side and whenever I see something that triggers an idea for a project, I do write it down. You would be amazed at how much it help you keep on top of things and keeps those ideas flowing. Often people ask me where I come up with the ideas that I have for patterns, and I think that since I began writing things down, finding something new to focus on is quite an easy task. Between the woodworking and scroll saw designs, the painting designs, and the customer requests there is always more that I want to accomplish. You would be amazed at how helpful having all these ideas in one place can be. When I get 'stuck' I simply read through them and before long I find myself heading in a positive direction. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Before the holiday lull, I was working on my next design for Creative Woodworks magazine. It was mostly done, with probably only a day of drawing left before I can cut it. I also have an article that I am working on for the same issue and I want to finish these all up by the weekend. Then I will be able to work on some of the new that I am thinking about and start heading in some new directions. It will be a good way to start off the new year.
> 
> I think it is good to slack off from time to time. Pushing too hard for too long only causes one to feel fatigued and resentment to build. I don't mind working every day if I can shift things around and do some other things in between. I think finding the balance between work and play is an important part of living a happy and healthy life. We need both accomplishment and also some play time to make our lives full and enjoyable. At least I do.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday. Mine was incredible and while I thoroughly enjoyed the time I had "off" I am ready to jump in with both feet and get back to work. I think it will be better than ever!
> 
> "Let us rather run the risk of wearing out than rusting out." ~ Theodore Roosevelt
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Random cat picture to make you smile today! )


Hi, Dennis:
The hardest part is always getting things organized at first. I usually sort through things several times a year and if I let it go for more than a few months, it takes quite a while. If I keep up with it, it is something that is accomplished very quickly. The same with posting my receipts for tax time. I have had a really decent year as far as keeping up with things and it looks like it is going to be an easy task to get all of the paperwork together this year. It is all much of the same thing I suppose.

These are habits that we need to try to train ourselves to do. Once we get into the habit of doing these things, we don't even have to think about it.

I like having the small notebook at hand all the time. I jot down most of the ideas as I get them, then I am not afraid that I will forget about them later. It frees my mind for other things.

I loved seeing your blogs on recycling your tree. That is a great way to make good use of them after you enjoy it for the holidays.

Take care, Dennis and have a good evening, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back At It*
> 
> While I did enjoy these last couple of weeks and taking some time for myself, the realization has hit that it isn't really something that I want to make a habit. It seems that it has been way too long since I really had a good productive drawing day and a day at the saw and I miss it a great deal.
> 
> I am finding though that taking a step back from time to time and refocusing on something else is really good for us in general. No matter how much we love doing something, continually doing the same thing day after day after day can be a bit draining. These breaks from time to time give time to take a breath and refuel and actually miss things. And I think that keeps me fresh and excited about my work.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to assimilate it to eating cherries jubilee. You can only have so much and then you need to try something else, even if you love it.
> 
> So while Keith and I kept things going pretty much here throughout the past couple of weeks, we definitely had it turned down a bit and focused on other things. But now I feel ready to take on some wonderful new projects and can't wait to do so. And there is no better time to begin than now.
> 
> I spent yesterday getting my computer files in order. Cleaning and organizing my computer is one thing that always makes me feel wonderful. Just as when I clean and organize our place here, cleaning my virtual 'computer house' is a great source of inspiration.
> 
> My computer has many levels of storage on it. There are folders that I have created where I put stuff temporarily until I can really sort and organize them into the deeper levels of storage. These folders fill up very quickly - especially when I am browsing around for some quick inspiration and it is not uncommon for them to have nearly 1000 files in them. It turns into quite a task for me to rename each file with specific keywords so that they turn up in relevant searches when needed. But it is time well-spent for me and each time that I take the time to tag and file everything from those storage files, I feel as if I accomplished a great deal. It is then when I like doing my backups, as everything new is in its proper place and orderly.
> 
> The process of backing things up is really quite simple and doesn't take long at all. It is this pre-organization that takes the time. But as of yesterday, all the temporary folders are completely empty and everything is in its proper place and safely backed up on an external hard drive. It is as if I have a new computer. A clean slate to work with. And it is awesome.
> 
> Another good thing about tidying up my digital files is that I revisit all the photos and things that were inspirational and I thought warranted saving. There were many 'oh yes!' moments and my head is once again filled with ideas for new projects. It is just a matter of sitting down and doing them now, and that is a really fun part of things I think. It really makes me look forward to the future.
> 
> For Christmas, I received several journal type notebooks. I think this is really cool because I use these small notebooks to jot down ideas and inspirations and thoughts that I have on new projects. I always keep these small books by my side and whenever I see something that triggers an idea for a project, I do write it down. You would be amazed at how much it help you keep on top of things and keeps those ideas flowing. Often people ask me where I come up with the ideas that I have for patterns, and I think that since I began writing things down, finding something new to focus on is quite an easy task. Between the woodworking and scroll saw designs, the painting designs, and the customer requests there is always more that I want to accomplish. You would be amazed at how helpful having all these ideas in one place can be. When I get 'stuck' I simply read through them and before long I find myself heading in a positive direction. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Before the holiday lull, I was working on my next design for Creative Woodworks magazine. It was mostly done, with probably only a day of drawing left before I can cut it. I also have an article that I am working on for the same issue and I want to finish these all up by the weekend. Then I will be able to work on some of the new that I am thinking about and start heading in some new directions. It will be a good way to start off the new year.
> 
> I think it is good to slack off from time to time. Pushing too hard for too long only causes one to feel fatigued and resentment to build. I don't mind working every day if I can shift things around and do some other things in between. I think finding the balance between work and play is an important part of living a happy and healthy life. We need both accomplishment and also some play time to make our lives full and enjoyable. At least I do.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful holiday. Mine was incredible and while I thoroughly enjoyed the time I had "off" I am ready to jump in with both feet and get back to work. I think it will be better than ever!
> 
> "Let us rather run the risk of wearing out than rusting out." ~ Theodore Roosevelt
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Random cat picture to make you smile today! )


Sounds like a great way to start the New Year. Cleaning and organizing! That's on my agenda starting this weekend. Then figuring out which projects to start with once I can get out to the workshop - still a bit chilly! There's always my wood burning and wood carving to keep me busy until I get at the scroll saw again.
Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Scroll Saw!*

It's hard to believe that it is the end to another week. I suppose holidays do that to us all. I suppose that any time our routines are changed so much that it is difficult to get our bearings. And next week will be somewhat the same.

It felt good to be back at drawing yesterday, and I hope that today I will be doing some cutting. I am working for the next project for the magazine and also an accompanying article. Both the project and the article are for the May issue, and it seems even to me like it is so far away. But the materials are due in a couple of weeks, so I plan to get that all buttoned up by the weekend so I can send it off on Wednesday when everything is open again.

I am still somewhat organizing my lists of what to do next. There are several directions that we are heading in and sometimes it is difficult to decide which to do first. I know that is a good problem to have, but sometimes it can be unsettling, as we never really know which one (or if any) will pan out. I suppose that is part of the process though.

The important thing is that the opportunities are there and we need to take advantage of them in the best way that we can. In an economy such as ours is now, it is good to have positive things on our plate and not be struggling for ideas and direction. We are both very grateful of that.

As always, it will be good to spend some time at the saw. It always seems like far too much time passes between sessions, but that is again part of the process. All of these inner workings of the business seem to take over sometimes, and I am afraid they aren't very glamorous.

I am going to keep things short today, as I want to get right to finishing up my drawings. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have at least a small preview of what I am working on for you all to see. I sometimes wonder if it is good or not to share pictures of upcoming projects for the magazine here in the blog. When speaking to my editor about this, she felt that there was no issue with it at all. After all, they themselves provide previews for upcoming projects in subsequent issues. If anything, it keeps others interested.

I hope you all have a good day today. Unfortunately, the lovely snow that fell yesterday lasted only a short time. By late afternoon, it had turned into a treacherous rainy mess that was both ugly and dangerous. it rained all night and there is little evidence of snow apparent on the ground as we speak. I suppose that is for the best. We only have a couple of short errands to do today and they are close to home. Hopefully, after that I will be able to spend the weekend here and accomplish some work.

That leaves only one more important question . . .










Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Scroll Saw!*
> 
> It's hard to believe that it is the end to another week. I suppose holidays do that to us all. I suppose that any time our routines are changed so much that it is difficult to get our bearings. And next week will be somewhat the same.
> 
> It felt good to be back at drawing yesterday, and I hope that today I will be doing some cutting. I am working for the next project for the magazine and also an accompanying article. Both the project and the article are for the May issue, and it seems even to me like it is so far away. But the materials are due in a couple of weeks, so I plan to get that all buttoned up by the weekend so I can send it off on Wednesday when everything is open again.
> 
> I am still somewhat organizing my lists of what to do next. There are several directions that we are heading in and sometimes it is difficult to decide which to do first. I know that is a good problem to have, but sometimes it can be unsettling, as we never really know which one (or if any) will pan out. I suppose that is part of the process though.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunities are there and we need to take advantage of them in the best way that we can. In an economy such as ours is now, it is good to have positive things on our plate and not be struggling for ideas and direction. We are both very grateful of that.
> 
> As always, it will be good to spend some time at the saw. It always seems like far too much time passes between sessions, but that is again part of the process. All of these inner workings of the business seem to take over sometimes, and I am afraid they aren't very glamorous.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I want to get right to finishing up my drawings. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have at least a small preview of what I am working on for you all to see. I sometimes wonder if it is good or not to share pictures of upcoming projects for the magazine here in the blog. When speaking to my editor about this, she felt that there was no issue with it at all. After all, they themselves provide previews for upcoming projects in subsequent issues. If anything, it keeps others interested.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Unfortunately, the lovely snow that fell yesterday lasted only a short time. By late afternoon, it had turned into a treacherous rainy mess that was both ugly and dangerous. it rained all night and there is little evidence of snow apparent on the ground as we speak. I suppose that is for the best. We only have a couple of short errands to do today and they are close to home. Hopefully, after that I will be able to spend the weekend here and accomplish some work.
> 
> That leaves only one more important question . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


ha!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Scroll Saw!*
> 
> It's hard to believe that it is the end to another week. I suppose holidays do that to us all. I suppose that any time our routines are changed so much that it is difficult to get our bearings. And next week will be somewhat the same.
> 
> It felt good to be back at drawing yesterday, and I hope that today I will be doing some cutting. I am working for the next project for the magazine and also an accompanying article. Both the project and the article are for the May issue, and it seems even to me like it is so far away. But the materials are due in a couple of weeks, so I plan to get that all buttoned up by the weekend so I can send it off on Wednesday when everything is open again.
> 
> I am still somewhat organizing my lists of what to do next. There are several directions that we are heading in and sometimes it is difficult to decide which to do first. I know that is a good problem to have, but sometimes it can be unsettling, as we never really know which one (or if any) will pan out. I suppose that is part of the process though.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunities are there and we need to take advantage of them in the best way that we can. In an economy such as ours is now, it is good to have positive things on our plate and not be struggling for ideas and direction. We are both very grateful of that.
> 
> As always, it will be good to spend some time at the saw. It always seems like far too much time passes between sessions, but that is again part of the process. All of these inner workings of the business seem to take over sometimes, and I am afraid they aren't very glamorous.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I want to get right to finishing up my drawings. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have at least a small preview of what I am working on for you all to see. I sometimes wonder if it is good or not to share pictures of upcoming projects for the magazine here in the blog. When speaking to my editor about this, she felt that there was no issue with it at all. After all, they themselves provide previews for upcoming projects in subsequent issues. If anything, it keeps others interested.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Unfortunately, the lovely snow that fell yesterday lasted only a short time. By late afternoon, it had turned into a treacherous rainy mess that was both ugly and dangerous. it rained all night and there is little evidence of snow apparent on the ground as we speak. I suppose that is for the best. We only have a couple of short errands to do today and they are close to home. Hopefully, after that I will be able to spend the weekend here and accomplish some work.
> 
> That leaves only one more important question . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Good morning Sheila. One more day of entertaining visitors and then it's back to the creative work for me! It's amazing how a break from the workshop will make you realize how much you miss working with wood. 
Looking forward to a preview of your new patterns.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Scroll Saw!*
> 
> It's hard to believe that it is the end to another week. I suppose holidays do that to us all. I suppose that any time our routines are changed so much that it is difficult to get our bearings. And next week will be somewhat the same.
> 
> It felt good to be back at drawing yesterday, and I hope that today I will be doing some cutting. I am working for the next project for the magazine and also an accompanying article. Both the project and the article are for the May issue, and it seems even to me like it is so far away. But the materials are due in a couple of weeks, so I plan to get that all buttoned up by the weekend so I can send it off on Wednesday when everything is open again.
> 
> I am still somewhat organizing my lists of what to do next. There are several directions that we are heading in and sometimes it is difficult to decide which to do first. I know that is a good problem to have, but sometimes it can be unsettling, as we never really know which one (or if any) will pan out. I suppose that is part of the process though.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunities are there and we need to take advantage of them in the best way that we can. In an economy such as ours is now, it is good to have positive things on our plate and not be struggling for ideas and direction. We are both very grateful of that.
> 
> As always, it will be good to spend some time at the saw. It always seems like far too much time passes between sessions, but that is again part of the process. All of these inner workings of the business seem to take over sometimes, and I am afraid they aren't very glamorous.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I want to get right to finishing up my drawings. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have at least a small preview of what I am working on for you all to see. I sometimes wonder if it is good or not to share pictures of upcoming projects for the magazine here in the blog. When speaking to my editor about this, she felt that there was no issue with it at all. After all, they themselves provide previews for upcoming projects in subsequent issues. If anything, it keeps others interested.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Unfortunately, the lovely snow that fell yesterday lasted only a short time. By late afternoon, it had turned into a treacherous rainy mess that was both ugly and dangerous. it rained all night and there is little evidence of snow apparent on the ground as we speak. I suppose that is for the best. We only have a couple of short errands to do today and they are close to home. Hopefully, after that I will be able to spend the weekend here and accomplish some work.
> 
> That leaves only one more important question . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!



here its raining with supercold rain on freezing roads so now they are glezed with ice 
but will be gone tommorow since its get warm 4-8 degree celcius the next week or so 
one good thing about is it wont be so expencive to heat the house 
nothing much happens in the shop beside I planed one board and exchanged it with a broken 
one in Silke´s bed …. now she can get her beauty sleep with out worrying about to woke up on the floor 

enjoy your evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Scroll Saw!*
> 
> It's hard to believe that it is the end to another week. I suppose holidays do that to us all. I suppose that any time our routines are changed so much that it is difficult to get our bearings. And next week will be somewhat the same.
> 
> It felt good to be back at drawing yesterday, and I hope that today I will be doing some cutting. I am working for the next project for the magazine and also an accompanying article. Both the project and the article are for the May issue, and it seems even to me like it is so far away. But the materials are due in a couple of weeks, so I plan to get that all buttoned up by the weekend so I can send it off on Wednesday when everything is open again.
> 
> I am still somewhat organizing my lists of what to do next. There are several directions that we are heading in and sometimes it is difficult to decide which to do first. I know that is a good problem to have, but sometimes it can be unsettling, as we never really know which one (or if any) will pan out. I suppose that is part of the process though.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunities are there and we need to take advantage of them in the best way that we can. In an economy such as ours is now, it is good to have positive things on our plate and not be struggling for ideas and direction. We are both very grateful of that.
> 
> As always, it will be good to spend some time at the saw. It always seems like far too much time passes between sessions, but that is again part of the process. All of these inner workings of the business seem to take over sometimes, and I am afraid they aren't very glamorous.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I want to get right to finishing up my drawings. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have at least a small preview of what I am working on for you all to see. I sometimes wonder if it is good or not to share pictures of upcoming projects for the magazine here in the blog. When speaking to my editor about this, she felt that there was no issue with it at all. After all, they themselves provide previews for upcoming projects in subsequent issues. If anything, it keeps others interested.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Unfortunately, the lovely snow that fell yesterday lasted only a short time. By late afternoon, it had turned into a treacherous rainy mess that was both ugly and dangerous. it rained all night and there is little evidence of snow apparent on the ground as we speak. I suppose that is for the best. We only have a couple of short errands to do today and they are close to home. Hopefully, after that I will be able to spend the weekend here and accomplish some work.
> 
> That leaves only one more important question . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Yes, Anna - I think the break was much needed for myself. It is hard to do sometimes because there is always something that has to be done. But it gives us a chance to enjoy our life and our families and all the things we are working for in the first place. I am glad you also took some time to do so! 

Dennis - That is just how it is here. Wet and cold and icy after the initial snow melted. It was pretty for about half a day and quickly turned into an ugly and dangerous mess. It is gone now, but they say some snow will happen this weekend. It is a good reason to stay home and do some woodworking. Happy to hear your princess will sleep comfortably in her bed!  I used to have the same type of support on my mattress when I was a child and we had some trampoline classes on the bed and broke them from time to time.  (Yes! I could be quite a handful!) LOL

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Scroll Saw!*
> 
> It's hard to believe that it is the end to another week. I suppose holidays do that to us all. I suppose that any time our routines are changed so much that it is difficult to get our bearings. And next week will be somewhat the same.
> 
> It felt good to be back at drawing yesterday, and I hope that today I will be doing some cutting. I am working for the next project for the magazine and also an accompanying article. Both the project and the article are for the May issue, and it seems even to me like it is so far away. But the materials are due in a couple of weeks, so I plan to get that all buttoned up by the weekend so I can send it off on Wednesday when everything is open again.
> 
> I am still somewhat organizing my lists of what to do next. There are several directions that we are heading in and sometimes it is difficult to decide which to do first. I know that is a good problem to have, but sometimes it can be unsettling, as we never really know which one (or if any) will pan out. I suppose that is part of the process though.
> 
> The important thing is that the opportunities are there and we need to take advantage of them in the best way that we can. In an economy such as ours is now, it is good to have positive things on our plate and not be struggling for ideas and direction. We are both very grateful of that.
> 
> As always, it will be good to spend some time at the saw. It always seems like far too much time passes between sessions, but that is again part of the process. All of these inner workings of the business seem to take over sometimes, and I am afraid they aren't very glamorous.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I want to get right to finishing up my drawings. Hopefully by tomorrow, I will have at least a small preview of what I am working on for you all to see. I sometimes wonder if it is good or not to share pictures of upcoming projects for the magazine here in the blog. When speaking to my editor about this, she felt that there was no issue with it at all. After all, they themselves provide previews for upcoming projects in subsequent issues. If anything, it keeps others interested.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Unfortunately, the lovely snow that fell yesterday lasted only a short time. By late afternoon, it had turned into a treacherous rainy mess that was both ugly and dangerous. it rained all night and there is little evidence of snow apparent on the ground as we speak. I suppose that is for the best. We only have a couple of short errands to do today and they are close to home. Hopefully, after that I will be able to spend the weekend here and accomplish some work.
> 
> That leaves only one more important question . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


so thats where your get the bid from the woodworking bug …. lol

I don´t think there is many woodworkers … if any was the quiet nerd burried in books all day long 
always ready to correct teachers …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Dimension in Designing*

I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.

It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.

These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"

Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.

You would think we would learn.

While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.

With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.

I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'

So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.

Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."

So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.

A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.

After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.

I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.

So I had an idea . . .

"What if" I added some dimension to the designs?

"What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?

"What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?

And I thought to myself - That's it!

And I began to draw.

I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:










It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.

The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.

On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.

Below is the result of my cutting:










After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!

I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:



















My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.

You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.

I was thrilled!

By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.

This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.

The fun is just beginning!

What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!

I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!










Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


I do like what I see so far - this could be fun


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


beautiful
and then I see a series of creatures around the tray as a caterpillar changes into a butterfly…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


Hi, Debbie! I was thinking of adding in butterflies, but I chose not to for this one. I love the "metamorphosis" idea though! It could be really cool! Thanks for your encouragement! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


Those are wonderful wee creatures
Looks like a carosel, great fun
Sheila your creative spirit is a wonderful thing

jamie


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


Neat start to the project. 
I hear about those little demons.

CtL


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


Excellent progression.

This might be worth a listen


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


I know exactly who is going to get one of your new candle trays for next Christmas! 
I thought some of your scroll saw buddies might be interested in this. I have a Dewalt 788 which I bought 4 years ago. It came without the light fixture. My husband wanted to get me the light fixture for Christmas and had the hardest time getting one as he could not find anyplace that sold them separately including Dewalt themselves. He finally talked the owner of Canadian Woodworker here in BC to sell the fixture separately. I'm happy!
Enjoy your day. Hope the snow doesn't become a nightmare for you! Mild and damp here.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


You had that saw on 100mph.. lol Wow. Those are all kool


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


they are great Sheila 
though I find them a little too thich … maybee its the photo 
but made in thin wood and hanged on long dovels on different levels
in fishing wire rotating over the head of a babycradle or just over the heat from the television 
it wuold look awesome

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Dimension in Designing*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all what a good day yesterday was! It felt so good to get back at the saw and actually see some of my new ideas become real. I was beginning to worry, because after being away from things for a couple of weeks, I just didn't feel like things were going to work out well.
> 
> It is funny how we do that to ourselves. It seems we have these demons inside of us that whisper doubts in the back of our minds and cause us to doubt ourselves. Many times we listen to these negative thoughts and we are defeated before we even begin. Sometimes they creep in when I am in the middle of a project. I may not like something that I am drawing as much as I thought I would or I just can't get things to look "just right." Or perhaps it looks OK on paper, but isn't as impressive as it was in my mind and it slows me down tremendously because I start doubting myself and thinking that I have been wasting my time.
> 
> These are all things that affect most designers, I expect. And I am no different. I can't tell you how many times Keith is sitting next to me and shows me his computer screen with a new project he is drawing on it and says "it doesn't look good, does it?"
> 
> Usually when I look at the screen, I see a great drawing and when I picture it in wood, I see the potential for another winning design. But I also see the look of concern on his face and the doubt and realize that these demons affect him too. I usually try to be encouraging and assure him that it will look great, as he does with me and just about every time this happens, after the pieces are actually cut and finished we are quite happy with them.
> 
> You would think we would learn.
> 
> While time and experience do help us gain confidence and help curb these doubts, I don't think that they ever go away altogether. For part of being a designer is chartering new territory, and with that task comes the fear of the unknown. The more we design different things, the more apprehensive we are in regards to how they will be received by our peers and our customers.
> 
> With innovation comes risk. And in thinking about it, I think that the reason that some people are more successful than others are because those who are willing to take risks in their work are the ones that seem to advance the most. Many times I speak of 'comfort zones' and while I do believe it is a nice place to be from time to time, without venturing out and trying new things, it is very easy to become stagnant.
> 
> I believe what I have been feeling these past couple of weeks has been the anxiety of moving out of my comfort zone. I had thought of this idea several months ago, and only began implementing it a couple of weeks ago. It is an idea for a variation on some new designs, based on a series of designs that has been very successful for me in the past. While I have some more ideas for the older version, I have become rather "unchallenged" with things the way they were. I probably could have cranked out fifty of more of the series the way it was, but my heart just wasn't in it. If I were a better business person I would have, but those of you who know me, know it isn't all about money for me. I do this first and foremost because I love it, and while I try to be practical financially (and I think I am getting better at that end of things) I still need to keep my own standards of what I do in order to be happy with myself and call myself a 'success.'
> 
> So it was time for me to move to another level and see what will happen here.
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling, but these thoughts have plagued me the past few weeks and while the holidays were quite a nice distraction, I know that it is time to get back at it and progress. As they say - "The first step is always the hardest."
> 
> So I took that step yesterday. I finally ran out of distractions and sat down and finished drawing. I must admit, that I didn't really impress myself. I am sure that is why I wasn't running into this project at full speed.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I drew up the base of a tray. Many of you have seen the many candle trays that I have designed over the past two years. They have been enormously successful for me and have done well for my customers too.
> 
> After doing so many of them, I did begin to have a problem with them. By their nature, they only have a small area for creating. If you are putting characters into them, you have just a small band around the base in which to work, which could be very restricting design wise.
> 
> I didn't want them to be too difficult to accomplish, and I wanted the designs to be visible. Keeping things 'connected' within the tray sometimes posed a problem. One was unable to do so without making things look goofy.
> 
> So I had an idea . . .
> 
> "What if" I added some dimension to the designs?
> 
> "What if" I made the characters as separate pieces, and attached them to the base?
> 
> "What if" I made little scenes that went around the trays, making them a bit more interesting and fun and the patterns themselves even more versatile for my customers?
> 
> And I thought to myself - That's it!
> 
> And I began to draw.
> 
> I had shown you a section of the base of the tray a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice and simple design. Pretty. Yet not too difficult. One thing that I have to keep in mind is that there are so many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to design things that are not only easy to accomplish for the newer sawyer, but also beautiful and complex-looking. I think this tray fits that description well.
> 
> The next thing I wanted to design were some dragonflies for the dimensional pieces. Again, they need to look difficult, but be simple to cut.
> 
> On paper they were not really impressive. I picked them apart many times and redrew them more times than I care to mention. Finally, I figured that I just needed to stop and cut and see. And when I did I was thrilled.
> 
> Below is the result of my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was finished, it was as if rockets went off and music played. They looked SO DARN CUTE!!!
> 
> I continued on to cut the rest and set them into place on top of the uncut tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart soared and my mind raced at all the wonderful possibilities that this opened up for me. I had figured out how to SIMPLY prepare and attach them to the tray without fail, and I thought how awesome these will be.
> 
> You could use the tray with or without the add-on pieces, and use the add-on pieces as stand alone ornaments, sun-catchers, garlands, charms or anything you can think of. The versatility of this pattern is wonderful and making these little pieces stand up around the tray gives a wonderful blank canvas to do so many cute scenes.
> 
> I was thrilled!
> 
> By the time I finished cutting the dragonflies, it was after 8pm and I needed to stop for the evening. Today I will be cutting the tray and finishing things up.
> 
> This pattern will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine and I won't be able to sell it until then. But that doesn't worry me, because I have a long list of trays in my head that will be coming to be in the very near future.
> 
> The fun is just beginning!
> 
> What a day it was yesterday! It seems that I have broken through my lull and it simply felt incredible to be sitting at the saw cutting. I always say that I enjoy the actual cutting part and I truly do. I was truly in my happy place for the time I was there, and look forward to revisiting that happy place again today!
> 
> I hope like the new design. It may seem like a small thing to some, but for me, I know it will open a floodgate of new options for me as a designer. And that is the best that could happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Enjoy your day and do something FUN!


Anna - we had a difficult time finding a light for our DeWalt also. We looked all over, including Busy Bee Tools and couldn't find one. Soon afterward we decided to change to the Excalibur saw and that came with one. We still don't have a light for our DeWalt, but we use it only on occasion and then it is usually in daylight anyway. Thanks for passing on the information, as I am sure it will be useful to many.

Dennis - they are thick (1/2") so that they can have a hole drilled easily to attach them with a dowel rod to the tray. Of course they can be cut thinner for other applications such as ornaments and overlays on wreaths or mobiles like you suggested. I think they will look nice like that. One thing that I am going to offer with this line of patterns is different suggestions for the many different uses from them. I think they are very versatile and it will be fun to see what people come up with as far as ideas for using them.

As always, thank you for your input! I always appreciate it a great deal! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*

I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.

I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.

While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.

I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.

I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.

Back to the new pattern.

I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.

Here is the finished results:










I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.

The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:










While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.

I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.

It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*
> 
> I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.
> 
> I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.
> 
> While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.
> 
> I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.
> 
> I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.
> 
> Back to the new pattern.
> 
> I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.
> 
> Here is the finished results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.
> 
> The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.
> 
> I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.
> 
> It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


This is really nice Sheila. It would sure set the mood on a cold. wintery day for sure. As always, your scrolling is amazing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*
> 
> I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.
> 
> I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.
> 
> While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.
> 
> I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.
> 
> I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.
> 
> Back to the new pattern.
> 
> I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.
> 
> Here is the finished results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.
> 
> The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.
> 
> I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.
> 
> It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


Thanks Roger! (By the way - I love your new avitar!)

So many nice responses to this pattern! I am drawing one today that I will be able to sell right away. I am glad you like it! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*
> 
> I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.
> 
> I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.
> 
> While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.
> 
> I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.
> 
> I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.
> 
> Back to the new pattern.
> 
> I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.
> 
> Here is the finished results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.
> 
> The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.
> 
> I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.
> 
> It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


Sheila I was expecting something spectacular
This is far better than that
If this is the last for 2012? What a way to go. 
You are an amazing example to your customers.
It shows that with practice all of your patterns are doable 
I'm getting close to doing the Snow Folk pattern that I
got from you. It should be ready for Christmas 2013 lol no
rush there.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*
> 
> I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.
> 
> I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.
> 
> While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.
> 
> I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.
> 
> I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.
> 
> Back to the new pattern.
> 
> I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.
> 
> Here is the finished results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.
> 
> The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.
> 
> I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.
> 
> It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


Oh, I am so glad you like it Jamie! Sometimes I feel like I get too caught up in things and talking about how I struggle and then when I show the actual pattern, I fear that it is somewhat of a letdown to people. That is again, just my own self-doubts. It will be a lot of fun to see these come to be. They are aimed to be just that - FUN!

To me, my best designs are the ones that look difficult and are really easy to accomplish. I think everyone is capable of doing something like this with a little practice.

Thank you so much for the encouragement! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*
> 
> I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.
> 
> I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.
> 
> While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.
> 
> I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.
> 
> I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.
> 
> Back to the new pattern.
> 
> I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.
> 
> Here is the finished results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.
> 
> The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.
> 
> I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.
> 
> It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


Splendid Sheila. Good use of the third dimension.

Just a thought. Horses on a Merry go Round.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Phase 1 of the New Tray Complete*
> 
> I had a wonderfully productive day of finishing up phase 1 of my new tray yesterday. As the day before, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and seeing the tray come to life was a fun experience.
> 
> I was also pleased with the good response that I received from everyone regarding the design. There were lots of inquiries as to when the pattern would be available, which is a good indicator that it will be popular.
> 
> While I will not be able to sell the pattern until after the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine runs its course, I will certainly be working on many other similar designs that I will be able to sell immediately.
> 
> I sometime wonder if I should even show what I am working on for the magazine because I hate to disappoint people who want the patterns right away. But I think it is both good publicity for Creative Woodworks as well as a great way to preview what is to come. The magazine is a great value to customers still, as for the price of one or two patterns, they receive anywhere from 15 to 20 nice projects from a variety of designers. While one may not like every single design presented, hopefully they will feel that they will at least get their money's worth and have several things that they plan to make. Not to mention the nice articles that they provide.
> 
> I know the print magazines are hurting now, as everything is digital, but for myself, I still enjoy paging through real paper copies of magazines and reading them that way. I know that it will be only a matter of time when paper magazines are obsolete, but until then I still plan to collect issues of my favorites.
> 
> Back to the new pattern.
> 
> I had cut the design out of a beautiful piece of solid birch. The wood was about 1/2" thick and for the most part, I used a 2/0 blade. While birch is fairly hard, the 2/0 worked fine on it and I was able to cut very accurately. For a moment, I thought that I would use a size 2 blade, but I found it cumbersome when cutting all the sharp corners and edges and quickly reverted to the smaller 2/0. I didn't speed through the project, but cut at a nice relaxed pace and thoroughly enjoyed myself, letting the blade do the work and barely pushing the wood through. I finished the entire project using one blade, so I think the small size is fine for working on this.
> 
> Here is the finished results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a shorter jar candle, which is more squared up on the bottom edge than the tall jars. This made the fit into the 4" center of the tray a bit snug, but it still worked. I suppose that I need to mention that in the instructions so that adjustments can be made if necessary so that this type of candle fits properly. I may still tweak the pattern before sending it off to the magazine.
> 
> The pieces are staked in with dowel rods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wasn't sure how this would look, I don't think it looks bad at all. The process is easy to do and the pieces are held on securely and not falling all over. I think with all that is going on with the design, the dowels aren't really even noticed.
> 
> I plan to also make a colored version of this project. While many hard core woodworkers don't like to paint, there are many others who do and enjoy the simple process with these trays. I like to give the option at least and they can always leave theirs natural. I do like the warm look of the piece here though and I must say I am torn right now as to which one I would like better. I suppose i will have to wait and see.
> 
> It appears that I finally got my snow. We had our first real hit of it overnight and as the sun is just coming up now, it is quite the blizzard outside with the snow blowing fiercely. But that is OK. It is Sunday and I have a nice pot of turkey vegetable soup to and my kitties to keep me warm and cozy. Even if we lose power, I have painting to do and I plan to start drawing the next design. This one will be able to be sold right away.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Stay warm and have fun!


Hi Sheila,
Love this pattern. I really like the 3D effect. I'll bet they would look good painted too though I'd been inclined to keep the pure wood. I like Martyn's idea of a carousel - no pressure!
Enjoy the snow. We had a really nice dry sunny day today.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Completed Dragonfly Tray*

I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.

I am on a roll . . .

I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.

I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)

I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.

But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.

So without further babbling, here are my results.

I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:










For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.

The results were also pretty nice:










I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.










Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.

I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.

It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.

Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Normally I am not a huge fan of painted parts on wood but this design is very three dimensional and kind of busy and I think without it the adorable dragonflies would get lost completely. I really, really like the painting on this.. it still definitely looks like wood, and it was a good move to keep the edges natural.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


I like the colors you chose for these. Wishing you & Keith a gr8 2013. Your scrolling talents are endless. Keep on, keepin on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Thank you Lis! I appreciate your input. Sometimes just a small amount of accenting can do a lot. It doesn't take much! 

Roger - Same to you and your family! You have also been a great support to Keith and I and we really appreciate it as well as your friendship. I look forward to seeing your new projects too in the upcoming year! It is going to be awesome!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Shelia, this turned out so nice, what a beauty it is, the mix of lightly painted with the natural wood is a great mix, and of coarse the quality is way above the cut of really good, what a fantastic project….i wish you and Kieth a very happy new year, and know you will do some really great projects this year, and things this year will be even better then the last, and some things we know we don't want to repeat…lol…..i hope you have your snow…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Good morning Sheila. These looks great. I really like the subtle tones of the paint on the dragonflies. I think these would look good using different types of wood for each dragonfly to get different tones. I can see these dragonflies used as overlays on top of jewelry boxes or as individual ornaments in a child's mobile. You really get the creative juices flowing with your patterns!
Have a great New Year's celebration and all the best for a very healthy and continued successful 2013.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Hi, Bob! Thanks so much for the encouragement! We both appreciate it very much. Happy New Year to you and Sue! May you have a wonderful and creative year ahead! 

And Anna - I hope that my designs get you thinking! I try so hard to make them more than just 'following directions.' I love when I hear how something I make sparks creativity in others. Having fun is what it is all about!

Happy New Year to you too! I wish you all the best! 

Sheila


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Sheila, That turned out looking great. Thanks for sharing A happy and Healthy New Year to you!

CtL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


happy new year 

Silke and Dennis


----------



## scrollingmom

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


Your project turned out nice and I also like the colors. Hope your holidays were good and a blessed New Year ahead.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Completed Dragonfly Tray*
> 
> I am going to keep this short today because I have lots to do and need to get moving. I had a good day yesterday and not only did I finish the tray that I showed in yesterday's post, but I made good headway on drawing up the pattern for the next project.
> 
> I am on a roll . . .
> 
> I loved the way the little dragonfly tray came out, but I also wanted to offer some suggestions to add color for those who wish. I can't decide whether I like the colored version or the natural version better. I often get like that - especially when the wood grain looks so pretty.
> 
> I like adding just a bit of color, and not solidly painting everything in. I decided to paint just part of the top surface of the tray, as well as only the fronts of the dragonflies. This way, the natural wood shows through both on the sides and the backs and makes it look a bit more interesting (at least to me it does.)
> 
> I am not a fan of painting around the edges in projects like this. I think it is a great deal of unnecessary work and the results can make the piece look "flat". By leaving the edges the natural color of the wood, it keeps the dimension of the piece in tact and I think looks rather nice.
> 
> But as always, it is up to the customer to decide what they like best. I only offer suggestions based on my own taste and preference.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are my results.
> 
> I decided to keep the coloring simple. The dragonflies' bodies were done in a medium green and the wings were done in a really cool looking opalescent medium grey-green pearl called "Moss Green Pearl". That way they resembled the translucent color that they are. I did a LIGHT shading around the body and wings with a deep, semi-transparent blue. Very light and simple. The result were pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the base, I simply used the Staining and Antiquing Gel mixed with the same green paint for the leaves and with a nice, strong yellow for the flowers and did not choose to shade. I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.
> 
> The results were also pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought with myself as to whether I should paint the backs of the dragonflies or not. While they would look nice painted on both sides, I don't really feel it is necessary, and again, it gave a better contrast and helped keep the piece from looking too busy. It is just my personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really enjoyed doing the project. As I said yesterday, it helped open a floodgate of ideas and variations that I can create using this process. I think I will be having a lot of fun with this in the near future.
> 
> I'll end with that today. As I said, I am running late and need to get out and do some errands before everything closes. Most places are closing early.
> 
> It has been a great week, and even better year. Thank you all who have followed me throughout this year. We have an incredible and exciting journey ahead of us in 2013, and I look forward to it very much.
> 
> Be safe and smart and have a wonderful day!


A very happy new year to you all too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Turning a Page*

And so we begin another year.

With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?

Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?










(Cat calendar available HERE)

When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.

Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.

After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)

I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.

Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?

Of course I wasn't!

While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.

After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.

As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.

The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.

So here is an idea I had . . .

Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?

There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.

And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.

I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.

If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.

To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.

So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.

Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!










It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Well put Sheila. I have never been a fan of resolutions I go with two concepts- 
" To continually explore the world around me, and strive for excellence in everything I do" 
"Don't Dream it, Be it"

I have found that over the years I have tried to go with these two sayings that the level of excellence does fluctuate depending on the day, my mood and what it is I am doing. But I am not happy unless I am happy with the outcome of whatever it is I am doing.

I look forward to reading your blog in this new year and learning some new stuff both from you and all of the LumberJocks. Thanks.

CtL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


I like you two concepts Chris. After years of unrealistic promises on New Years, I finally figured out that what I promise myself day to day is far more important than these resolutions, and have more impact. Why set ourselves up for failure? Aren't we under enough pressure from everyday life?

There are enough things pulling on us these days and adding to expectations just serves to overwhelm many. The day to day way of doing things are the things that are going to stick - and help make us happier people. Happy New Year to you! Thanks for your input as always! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Very true Sheila & a happy New Year
Every day to me is a brand new adventure full
of wonderful opportunities  I would like to be
as organised as you, but that will never be LoL
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Some days I am orgainzed Jamie, and some days I am not.  I am always a "work in progress" in that department! I often wonder am I "neat because I am a slob" or "feel like a slob because I am really neat?"

Oh - the questions that haunt the mind! . . .

Happy New Year to you!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


About the only thing I can say to this is AMEN.

Well said.

Happy New Year.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Happy New Year to you Lee! Thank you for your friendship and insights! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Wishing you & Keith and your families health, happiness, and just an all out gr8 2013. Keep on scrollin, scrollgirl.


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


I've never liked the idea of resolutions, it has always been tradition for me to take the opportunity to reflect long-term and be proud of what you've done, how you've grown and explored, and be happy for another chance at another year.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Happy New Year to you and Keith!
Rick & Kathie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Happy new day Sheila! Very well said! 
I do believe it's important to constantly reflect on how each day is going and how your part in a day has affected those around us. I do reflect though at the end of each year how the year has gone as a whole and as each year passes I am strengthened by the experiences I have had and I know that whatever life throws at me I can handle.
May you have a year filled with health, happiness and continued creativity.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Happy New Year! Wonderful thoughts for the year 2013.
Based on the year 2012, the things bring about my plans and realities that are driven by self-motivation and inspiration. But this time 2013, I will give a chance to others to influence things on my side. I know it will be different however there are so much people around me that needed to be pleased that requires some of my time and effort that in helping them, I can be recognized and understood. Most of the time I insist my own but now I just back them up in a win-win solution. 
Been a while on my hobby and family, now back at office work and teaching seafarers. 
Good luck and more power this year to all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Turning a Page*
> 
> And so we begin another year.
> 
> With all this talk of resolutions and promises that people make to themselves, it got me to wondering. Why is New Year's Day such a special day to invoke all of these changes?
> 
> Is it because somehow there is closure in tearing off that last page of the calendar? And that looking at each new page represents a fresh start and new beginning? Or is it just a good time for reflection on the past 365 days and think of how we would have perhaps done things differently and had a better outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cat calendar available HERE)
> 
> When I was younger, I used to fall into this way of thinking too. Each New Year's Eve, a friend of mine and I would make a list of 10 things we wanted to accomplish in the following year. We would also review the list from the previous year and see how successful we were on those resolutions.
> 
> Usually, we found we weren't able to accomplish many of them at all. For setting lofty goals that would be accomplished over an entire year was far too complex for any reasonable human to achieve. In looking at the lists, there came a time when I realized that one would have to be 'Superman' or 'Superwoman' to even come close to reaching our objectives. And instead of feeling good closing out the year, I felt rather dejected and disappointed in myself. Failure was for the most part inevitable.
> 
> After a while, I began to wonder why I put myself up to this self-torment every December 31st. I began to have a different perspective on things and wonder why I would ask myself to go through such a self-demeaning and demoralizing process. Was I that bad of a person that I needed to rework myself into this imaginary ideal human who ate all the right things, did everything that was "good" for me and never lost my temper? How boring would that be! (And how impossible!)
> 
> I began to try to look at things a bit more realistically from both sides of the equation.
> 
> Was I really that bad? Would losing that 10 pounds really make me a better person? Was I less of a human because I stopped going to the gym three weeks after purchasing a year membership?
> 
> Of course I wasn't!
> 
> While it would be good for me and healthy to do these things, I found out it was wrong for me to tie myself to these year long promises without considering in the least the many curve balls that everyday life could throw our way.
> 
> After all, these habits didn't develop overnight. It would be foolish of me to think that overnight I would be able to change my way of thinking completely and all of a sudden do all the 'right things.' It would be crazy.
> 
> As I get older, as each year passes and is tallied in my calendar of life, I find myself not reflecting on what I didn't accomplish over the previous year, but what I DID achieve and what I have yet to accomplish in the future. I look back and look around and I realize how lucky I am that I still have all my parts and nothing fell off, ran out or malfunctioned over the year. My mind is still (reasonably) clear and while there is definitely some additional forgetfulness and fatigue in my body, for the most part it still works pretty well and I am quite happy about that.
> 
> The idea of every 365 days making monumental promises on how to improve life is simply ludicrous to me. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So here is an idea I had . . .
> 
> Why wait until the end of the year to reflect on your past and decide what to change in your life? Why wait until that last page of the calendar is turned to do things a bit differently?
> 
> There is an end to each week. And you can give yourself 52 chances each year to reach your goals. If you fail, I would think that missing a week long goal would be a lot easier to digest than one that you took on for the entire year. Just start over on the next week and try again. Every journey begins with one step.
> 
> And why stop there? For each day we turn a page in our lives and each day is a fresh start and new beginning. There is nothing said that if we have a bad day, the following day will be bad also.
> 
> I wake up each morning with a clean slate and fresh start. Whether the previous day was hideous or wonderful, each time the sun rises I look upon it as a chance to make something good of the day. By doing that, I can plan accomplishments that are attainable and while many of them are small building blocks to reaching greater goals, achieving each small piece is just as positive as if I moved a mountain. And it makes me feel good about myself. And that positive attitude is what fuels me further and helps me get through those not so good days.
> 
> If I happen to have a bad day and miss, there is always a new day right around the corner. Instead of spending the remainder of the day admonishing myself, I begin to plan as to how I will tackle things tomorrow. As long as those tomorrows keep coming, there is hope.
> 
> To me, this is a kinder and gentler way to treat yourself. It not only allows for us to trip up every now and then, it allows us to be human. And that, my friends is something that is a great privileged.
> 
> So there are no new resolutions this January 1st. They are the same ones that I wake up with every day. I try to be patient. I try to be kind. I try to treat others with honesty and compassion, and give others inspiration and a reason to smile . But most of all, I try to make each day happy, because I know that no one else can bring me happiness except me. And that is a responsibility that we all owe ourselves.
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to generate a good attitude, a good heart, as much as possible. From this, happiness in both the short term and the long term for both yourself and others will come. - Dalai Lama


Happy New Year to you all! I apologize for my tardiness in replying to your kind words.

I do reflect on things at the end of the year, and I make plans and goals for the upcoming year. Self-motivation plays an important part in the success of these plans, but I also find that encouragement and support from you, my many friends. I find that because of the exchanges and support I receive here, I strive to do an even better job at just about any task I take on. I can't wait to see what you all accomplish in the upcoming year too.

I wish you all the best! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Good Start*

Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.

This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.

We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.

In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.

Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.

We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.

Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.

In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.

I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.

Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.

I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.

But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.

I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.

I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:





































I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.

People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree. 

Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Start*
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.
> 
> This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.
> 
> We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.
> 
> In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.
> 
> Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.
> 
> We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.
> 
> Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.
> 
> In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.
> 
> I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.
> 
> Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.
> 
> I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.
> 
> But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.
> 
> I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.
> 
> I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.
> 
> People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


Full speed ahead. Good luck to you, Keith, and 2013


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Start*
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.
> 
> This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.
> 
> We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.
> 
> In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.
> 
> Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.
> 
> We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.
> 
> Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.
> 
> In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.
> 
> I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.
> 
> Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.
> 
> I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.
> 
> But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.
> 
> I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.
> 
> I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.
> 
> People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


great plans and more to come!! 
Exciting times for your business. I look forward to hearing about the successes


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Start*
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.
> 
> This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.
> 
> We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.
> 
> In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.
> 
> Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.
> 
> We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.
> 
> Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.
> 
> In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.
> 
> I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.
> 
> Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.
> 
> I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.
> 
> But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.
> 
> I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.
> 
> I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.
> 
> People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


Your Etsy store looks good, it would be good to see how this works out for you. Its also good to see a worldwide shipping cost and that you accept PayPal, both useful features. PayPal is now starting to take off here (they're advertising on radio). I have bought through Etsy before and can confirm that you're presentation is appealing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Start*
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.
> 
> This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.
> 
> We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.
> 
> In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.
> 
> Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.
> 
> We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.
> 
> Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.
> 
> In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.
> 
> I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.
> 
> Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.
> 
> I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.
> 
> But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.
> 
> I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.
> 
> I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.
> 
> People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


Thank you all. The store is quite an undertaking. But it does seem like a great place to branch out and expand our customer base.

Paypal is a method of payment that I had not given a lot of weight to prior to last year or so. I had several requests from customers to accept that type of payment method, and finally added it to our site. I am surprised at the volume of customers who prefer to pay us using Paypal. Many of them are international customers, but many are also located here in North America. The transactions are easy, fast, secure and the costs are reasonable.

I find myself that paying for purchases through Paypal is quickly becoming a preferred method. I feel better about allowing the transactions to be handled through that account than giving out my credit card number to places that I may not be very familiar with. I am very happy that we began including it as a method of payment for our customers.

Thank you as always for your thoughts. Keith has just began adding in products, and hopefully we will be able to keep things uncluttered and present our patterns in an appealing way.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Start*
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.
> 
> This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.
> 
> We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.
> 
> In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.
> 
> Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.
> 
> We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.
> 
> Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.
> 
> In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.
> 
> I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.
> 
> Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.
> 
> I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.
> 
> But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.
> 
> I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.
> 
> I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.
> 
> People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


Hi Sheila. Congratulations on getting your Etsy store up and running. It looks really good. 
I love your all year tree. The penguins and polar bears are awesome! A great idea!
Enjoy your day. Sunny and cool here - a great day to photograph the snowy owls that have come back for the winter.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Good Start*
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly good way to start the year. We spent the day doing a variety of 'busy' tasks that tied up a lot of loose ends and also allowed us to begin a new chapter for our business.
> 
> This year's theme for Sheila Landry Designs is "Recognition." As we break away from the big company that we had issues with last autumn, we realize that we need to expand our visibility and presence in the pattern market. With the capabilities of the internet, we know that there are many avenues that we have yet to approach which will not only help get our name out there, but also bring us some new customers to help keep us growing. There are many choices to consider, and we need to evaluate what will bring us the best return without requiring a huge amount of time.
> 
> We know that once customers come to us directly for patterns, they will see the many advantages that we have over the print catalog company. Not only will they get the original, full versions of our patterns (NOT the butchered down versions that were being sold previously!) but they will also have the advantage of our personal service to help them with any questions or issues they may have. I think this is an important factor that was missing when our information was stripped off of our patterns, and we think that once people try buying from us directly, they will prefer it and come back again when in need.
> 
> In looking at the options, we decided to see how we do with opening an Etsy store. Their fees were among the lowest, and the flexibility of the listings seemed to suit our needs.
> 
> Keith spent the majority of the day opening our store - SheilaLandryDesigns - and added a couple of products there. He began with sets of patterns for the most part, as it gave a good variety without having to create a huge amount of product numbers at this point.
> 
> We really don't know how it will do, but we figure it is worth a try and while we certainly don't intend to have it set up as a second website, it could reach a different audience than we reach now and perhaps bring new business to our site in the future. We figure it is worth a shot.
> 
> Hopefully, if people stumble across us there and buy patterns from there, they will decide to stop by the site and do some shopping there too. It will be interesting to see how well we do there.
> 
> In other things, I needed to cut a couple of kits that were ordered that need to be mailed out today. I had several orders to be shipped over the weekend and got them prepared to be sent out today. It takes long enough to ship on a good day, let alone on a holiday week and I want to get them into the mail as quickly as possible.
> 
> I also worked on the next project for the magazine. Even though the dragonfly tray is finished, I still need to do the accompanying instructions and photographs, as well as an article that I am writing for the May issue. I probably will try to work on that today too, and hopefully get it buttoned up for the most part.
> 
> Finally, I changed over my little "all season tree" from Christmas to the Winter Wonderland theme. In my travels this year when we went to Dartmouth and Halifax, I came across these amazing ornaments that I thought would be perfect for January.
> 
> I love polar animals in general, and I decided that the theme of my tree for January would be "Winter Wonderland." I found some incredible aqua colored shiny beads and I thought that the icy blue along with silver would be a lovely color scheme for theme. I also found some small (1.5") ornament sets in each color which matched perfectly.
> 
> But the best thing I came across were these beautiful polar bear and penguin ornaments. They were somewhat like they were 'flocked' but instead of being soft material, they were glass based and the covering was a bit more rigid and had somewhat of a shimmer to it. They just looked beautiful. The bears were a bit large (about 4 - 5") so I only bought one set of four pieces and the penguins were a bit smaller and came in a set of 8. I thought it was just the perfect amount to fill my little tree.
> 
> I also came across some beautiful glass icicles that are about 6" long at the store near us. They actually look real and catch the white lights of the tree and look as if they are illuminated. The overall effect of them is stunning.
> 
> I took some pictures of the tree this morning to share with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so sad when it was time to remove all the Christmas decorations from the house. Everything seemed so empty. I think that is why I love my little tree so much. As I look at it now in all its beauty, it makes me happy. The first thing I do when I awake is light it up and I spend the first couple of hours here writing and working with its soft glow. Somehow, it brings me peace.
> 
> People don't like winter because they say it is drab and bleak. As with anything, things are what we make them. I choose to look for the beauty in all seasons and focus on that part of them, and somehow the bleakness goes away. This is one of my favorite versions of my tree to date. I don't know how I will change it come February when I have Valentines to put on it. Maybe I can let a polar bear or penguin stick around for that holiday too. After all - it is my tree.
> 
> Have a great day today. I hope you find beauty in whatever you do!


Good morning Anna! I would love to see your snowy owl pictures. They are certainly beautiful, aren't they! I don't know why I like the winter so much, but I really do. Something really good must have happened to me as a child in the winter or something like that. I can't remember though.

I hope you have a wonderful day today! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Perspective*

I spent much of the day yesterday drawing the new design. It was one of those that I drew one way, than after spending several hours trying to get things to work one way, I decided it would be better to approach things from an entirely different direction.

It wasn't exactly like starting from square one again, but maybe from square two or three.

It is funny how I get these ideas and can picture them in my head, but they aren't quite clear yet. Sometime getting them to reality can be as easy as putting the pen to the mouse pad and drawing. An hour or two later I am looking at exactly what I had envisioned. Other times it isn't quite that simple and figuring out just how to make what is on paper translate to wood can be a bit of a challenge.

I am liking this next project that I am making. Around 2pm yesterday afternoon I can honestly say that I had my doubts. After spending a great deal of time on a concept, reality hit me that what I was drawing just wasn't going to work. I was a bit exasperated.

But I took a minute and changed gears for a bit and did some emails and other things and I had another idea about how to approach things. It meant reworking things quite a bit and redrawing things, but the concept was much clearer and would be much easier for others to do. I was encouraged.

I finished my drawings around dinner time. And as I looked at them, I felt good because what was on paper closely resembled the ideas that I had in my mind. I think it will be a good save on the idea.

Here is a sample of what I am working on:










I went from cutting the design in a positive fashion, where the subject is left and the areas around it cut, to a negative design, where the subject (in this case, the snowflakes) are cut from the piece, leaving the 'background' in tact.

This will work out much better for the design, and make it look the way I intended.

Today I will be cutting, which all of you know will make me very happy. I am still figuring out some of the logistics of how this will look, but for the most part I feel as if I am on the right track. I know already that it will be a good day.

Sometimes we need to remember to look at things from a different perspective.










We need to remember that there are many ways to view things and many possibilities.










It can sometimes be amazing just how different the same concept or design can look if we only stretch our imagination a bit and think it things in a different way.










I think that this concept works not only in designing, but it also applies to many different aspects of our life. It seems that those around us who are the most flexible and are able to look at things in several different ways are the ones that seem to cope with life a little better than those who are set fast in their thinking. Allowing our minds to accept different ways of thinking and looking at things through different perspectives can only help to enhance our thought process and gives us many more options than we may have thought. It also helps us grow as artists and be more creative.

I wish you all a wonderfully creative day.


----------



## Howie

scrollgirl said:


> *Perspective*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday drawing the new design. It was one of those that I drew one way, than after spending several hours trying to get things to work one way, I decided it would be better to approach things from an entirely different direction.
> 
> It wasn't exactly like starting from square one again, but maybe from square two or three.
> 
> It is funny how I get these ideas and can picture them in my head, but they aren't quite clear yet. Sometime getting them to reality can be as easy as putting the pen to the mouse pad and drawing. An hour or two later I am looking at exactly what I had envisioned. Other times it isn't quite that simple and figuring out just how to make what is on paper translate to wood can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> I am liking this next project that I am making. Around 2pm yesterday afternoon I can honestly say that I had my doubts. After spending a great deal of time on a concept, reality hit me that what I was drawing just wasn't going to work. I was a bit exasperated.
> 
> But I took a minute and changed gears for a bit and did some emails and other things and I had another idea about how to approach things. It meant reworking things quite a bit and redrawing things, but the concept was much clearer and would be much easier for others to do. I was encouraged.
> 
> I finished my drawings around dinner time. And as I looked at them, I felt good because what was on paper closely resembled the ideas that I had in my mind. I think it will be a good save on the idea.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from cutting the design in a positive fashion, where the subject is left and the areas around it cut, to a negative design, where the subject (in this case, the snowflakes) are cut from the piece, leaving the 'background' in tact.
> 
> This will work out much better for the design, and make it look the way I intended.
> 
> Today I will be cutting, which all of you know will make me very happy. I am still figuring out some of the logistics of how this will look, but for the most part I feel as if I am on the right track. I know already that it will be a good day.
> 
> Sometimes we need to remember to look at things from a different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to remember that there are many ways to view things and many possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can sometimes be amazing just how different the same concept or design can look if we only stretch our imagination a bit and think it things in a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this concept works not only in designing, but it also applies to many different aspects of our life. It seems that those around us who are the most flexible and are able to look at things in several different ways are the ones that seem to cope with life a little better than those who are set fast in their thinking. Allowing our minds to accept different ways of thinking and looking at things through different perspectives can only help to enhance our thought process and gives us many more options than we may have thought. It also helps us grow as artists and be more creative.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day.


I've found that a lot of times if I just walk away from something for a little while my whole perspective changes.
You are truly a talented Lady.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Perspective*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday drawing the new design. It was one of those that I drew one way, than after spending several hours trying to get things to work one way, I decided it would be better to approach things from an entirely different direction.
> 
> It wasn't exactly like starting from square one again, but maybe from square two or three.
> 
> It is funny how I get these ideas and can picture them in my head, but they aren't quite clear yet. Sometime getting them to reality can be as easy as putting the pen to the mouse pad and drawing. An hour or two later I am looking at exactly what I had envisioned. Other times it isn't quite that simple and figuring out just how to make what is on paper translate to wood can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> I am liking this next project that I am making. Around 2pm yesterday afternoon I can honestly say that I had my doubts. After spending a great deal of time on a concept, reality hit me that what I was drawing just wasn't going to work. I was a bit exasperated.
> 
> But I took a minute and changed gears for a bit and did some emails and other things and I had another idea about how to approach things. It meant reworking things quite a bit and redrawing things, but the concept was much clearer and would be much easier for others to do. I was encouraged.
> 
> I finished my drawings around dinner time. And as I looked at them, I felt good because what was on paper closely resembled the ideas that I had in my mind. I think it will be a good save on the idea.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from cutting the design in a positive fashion, where the subject is left and the areas around it cut, to a negative design, where the subject (in this case, the snowflakes) are cut from the piece, leaving the 'background' in tact.
> 
> This will work out much better for the design, and make it look the way I intended.
> 
> Today I will be cutting, which all of you know will make me very happy. I am still figuring out some of the logistics of how this will look, but for the most part I feel as if I am on the right track. I know already that it will be a good day.
> 
> Sometimes we need to remember to look at things from a different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to remember that there are many ways to view things and many possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can sometimes be amazing just how different the same concept or design can look if we only stretch our imagination a bit and think it things in a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this concept works not only in designing, but it also applies to many different aspects of our life. It seems that those around us who are the most flexible and are able to look at things in several different ways are the ones that seem to cope with life a little better than those who are set fast in their thinking. Allowing our minds to accept different ways of thinking and looking at things through different perspectives can only help to enhance our thought process and gives us many more options than we may have thought. It also helps us grow as artists and be more creative.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day.


Let it flow, let it flow Sheila. Those cat pics are way kool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Perspective*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday drawing the new design. It was one of those that I drew one way, than after spending several hours trying to get things to work one way, I decided it would be better to approach things from an entirely different direction.
> 
> It wasn't exactly like starting from square one again, but maybe from square two or three.
> 
> It is funny how I get these ideas and can picture them in my head, but they aren't quite clear yet. Sometime getting them to reality can be as easy as putting the pen to the mouse pad and drawing. An hour or two later I am looking at exactly what I had envisioned. Other times it isn't quite that simple and figuring out just how to make what is on paper translate to wood can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> I am liking this next project that I am making. Around 2pm yesterday afternoon I can honestly say that I had my doubts. After spending a great deal of time on a concept, reality hit me that what I was drawing just wasn't going to work. I was a bit exasperated.
> 
> But I took a minute and changed gears for a bit and did some emails and other things and I had another idea about how to approach things. It meant reworking things quite a bit and redrawing things, but the concept was much clearer and would be much easier for others to do. I was encouraged.
> 
> I finished my drawings around dinner time. And as I looked at them, I felt good because what was on paper closely resembled the ideas that I had in my mind. I think it will be a good save on the idea.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from cutting the design in a positive fashion, where the subject is left and the areas around it cut, to a negative design, where the subject (in this case, the snowflakes) are cut from the piece, leaving the 'background' in tact.
> 
> This will work out much better for the design, and make it look the way I intended.
> 
> Today I will be cutting, which all of you know will make me very happy. I am still figuring out some of the logistics of how this will look, but for the most part I feel as if I am on the right track. I know already that it will be a good day.
> 
> Sometimes we need to remember to look at things from a different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to remember that there are many ways to view things and many possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can sometimes be amazing just how different the same concept or design can look if we only stretch our imagination a bit and think it things in a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this concept works not only in designing, but it also applies to many different aspects of our life. It seems that those around us who are the most flexible and are able to look at things in several different ways are the ones that seem to cope with life a little better than those who are set fast in their thinking. Allowing our minds to accept different ways of thinking and looking at things through different perspectives can only help to enhance our thought process and gives us many more options than we may have thought. It also helps us grow as artists and be more creative.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day.


Yes Howie - I find that too. I get so 'involved' that I can't see the trees through the forest. Sometimes changing gears for even five minutes makes things look a bit different when we return. The trick is to remind ourselves to do so! 

Roger - I am glad you like them. That's my 'grand-kitty' Pancakes (the one my daughter brought here to Canada from Michigan/Chicago and left here when she went back. That is one well-traveled kitty!)

Easy-peasy Photoshop filters is all it is. Took all of five minutes. But helped me make the point as to how different the same thing could be. Kind of cool though! It got me thinking even more! (sigh! as if I need more to think about!) LOL Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Perspective*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday drawing the new design. It was one of those that I drew one way, than after spending several hours trying to get things to work one way, I decided it would be better to approach things from an entirely different direction.
> 
> It wasn't exactly like starting from square one again, but maybe from square two or three.
> 
> It is funny how I get these ideas and can picture them in my head, but they aren't quite clear yet. Sometime getting them to reality can be as easy as putting the pen to the mouse pad and drawing. An hour or two later I am looking at exactly what I had envisioned. Other times it isn't quite that simple and figuring out just how to make what is on paper translate to wood can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> I am liking this next project that I am making. Around 2pm yesterday afternoon I can honestly say that I had my doubts. After spending a great deal of time on a concept, reality hit me that what I was drawing just wasn't going to work. I was a bit exasperated.
> 
> But I took a minute and changed gears for a bit and did some emails and other things and I had another idea about how to approach things. It meant reworking things quite a bit and redrawing things, but the concept was much clearer and would be much easier for others to do. I was encouraged.
> 
> I finished my drawings around dinner time. And as I looked at them, I felt good because what was on paper closely resembled the ideas that I had in my mind. I think it will be a good save on the idea.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from cutting the design in a positive fashion, where the subject is left and the areas around it cut, to a negative design, where the subject (in this case, the snowflakes) are cut from the piece, leaving the 'background' in tact.
> 
> This will work out much better for the design, and make it look the way I intended.
> 
> Today I will be cutting, which all of you know will make me very happy. I am still figuring out some of the logistics of how this will look, but for the most part I feel as if I am on the right track. I know already that it will be a good day.
> 
> Sometimes we need to remember to look at things from a different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to remember that there are many ways to view things and many possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can sometimes be amazing just how different the same concept or design can look if we only stretch our imagination a bit and think it things in a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this concept works not only in designing, but it also applies to many different aspects of our life. It seems that those around us who are the most flexible and are able to look at things in several different ways are the ones that seem to cope with life a little better than those who are set fast in their thinking. Allowing our minds to accept different ways of thinking and looking at things through different perspectives can only help to enhance our thought process and gives us many more options than we may have thought. It also helps us grow as artists and be more creative.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day.


Good morning Sheila. I love Photoshop for the filters you can play around with. Your cat photos got me thinking about using the filters in Photoshop to create patterns form photos. As usual you get my brain ticking over!
I like the snowflake pattern teaser. Looking forward to seeing the rest. 
Another beautiful sunny day here. If this weather keeps up maybe I'll get back out to the workshop sooner than normal this time of year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Perspective*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday drawing the new design. It was one of those that I drew one way, than after spending several hours trying to get things to work one way, I decided it would be better to approach things from an entirely different direction.
> 
> It wasn't exactly like starting from square one again, but maybe from square two or three.
> 
> It is funny how I get these ideas and can picture them in my head, but they aren't quite clear yet. Sometime getting them to reality can be as easy as putting the pen to the mouse pad and drawing. An hour or two later I am looking at exactly what I had envisioned. Other times it isn't quite that simple and figuring out just how to make what is on paper translate to wood can be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> I am liking this next project that I am making. Around 2pm yesterday afternoon I can honestly say that I had my doubts. After spending a great deal of time on a concept, reality hit me that what I was drawing just wasn't going to work. I was a bit exasperated.
> 
> But I took a minute and changed gears for a bit and did some emails and other things and I had another idea about how to approach things. It meant reworking things quite a bit and redrawing things, but the concept was much clearer and would be much easier for others to do. I was encouraged.
> 
> I finished my drawings around dinner time. And as I looked at them, I felt good because what was on paper closely resembled the ideas that I had in my mind. I think it will be a good save on the idea.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from cutting the design in a positive fashion, where the subject is left and the areas around it cut, to a negative design, where the subject (in this case, the snowflakes) are cut from the piece, leaving the 'background' in tact.
> 
> This will work out much better for the design, and make it look the way I intended.
> 
> Today I will be cutting, which all of you know will make me very happy. I am still figuring out some of the logistics of how this will look, but for the most part I feel as if I am on the right track. I know already that it will be a good day.
> 
> Sometimes we need to remember to look at things from a different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to remember that there are many ways to view things and many possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can sometimes be amazing just how different the same concept or design can look if we only stretch our imagination a bit and think it things in a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this concept works not only in designing, but it also applies to many different aspects of our life. It seems that those around us who are the most flexible and are able to look at things in several different ways are the ones that seem to cope with life a little better than those who are set fast in their thinking. Allowing our minds to accept different ways of thinking and looking at things through different perspectives can only help to enhance our thought process and gives us many more options than we may have thought. It also helps us grow as artists and be more creative.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day.


Hi, Anna:
Here it is still snowy and it has turned cold. Winter has finally arrived! It's Canada though, so it is expected. I worry about all the people who are experiencing winters that are so warm. Our weather patterns are changing faster than ever.

I love living in a place where there are four seasons. It gives us the chance to experience all the great things that Mother Nature has to offer. I hope you get some shop time soon. In the mean time, your other crafts are fun too. I have my painting to fall back on if I ever get the time to do so. One day I would love to paint some nice things again. But until then, the sawdust will fly!

Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creative Drilling*

I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.

Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.

What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.

I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.

I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.

Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.

I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.

I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.

Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.

Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.

I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.

The drilling went easy and according to plan:










You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.

He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)

The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.

Below is the resulting piece:










As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:










A closer picture of the bottom:










I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.










I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.

I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.

Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Drilling*
> 
> I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.
> 
> Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.
> 
> What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.
> 
> I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.
> 
> I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.
> 
> Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.
> 
> I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.
> 
> I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.
> 
> Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.
> 
> Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.
> 
> I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.
> 
> The drilling went easy and according to plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)
> 
> The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.
> 
> Below is the resulting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer picture of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.
> 
> I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Sheila,

The snowflake looks great! Of course I have no idea how this will fit into the rest, but standing on it's own I would have imagined the dowel would go through one of the areas in between the larger "arms" of the snowflake. I suppose it had to go through the arm on the slightly off angle that it did, right?

Thanks as well for the advice on the stickers - I just might be ordering a pack of these!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Drilling*
> 
> I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.
> 
> Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.
> 
> What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.
> 
> I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.
> 
> I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.
> 
> Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.
> 
> I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.
> 
> I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.
> 
> Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.
> 
> Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.
> 
> I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.
> 
> The drilling went easy and according to plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)
> 
> The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.
> 
> Below is the resulting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer picture of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.
> 
> I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Keith thought that too, Bob. But in order to make it work that way, they would have all had to be setting the same way and thick and chunky and . . . well . . . BORING! 

You wouldn't think by the top picture that drilling this way would work. But that is what I was talking about yesterday in my blog about thinking of things in different ways.

Besides . . . what did I have to lose but a 2" piece of ash and 15 minutes. Time well spent no matter what the outcome.

Think of the possibilities! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Drilling*
> 
> I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.
> 
> Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.
> 
> What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.
> 
> I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.
> 
> I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.
> 
> Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.
> 
> I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.
> 
> I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.
> 
> Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.
> 
> Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.
> 
> I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.
> 
> The drilling went easy and according to plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)
> 
> The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.
> 
> Below is the resulting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer picture of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.
> 
> I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


that's the best kind of snow for me…...wood.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Drilling*
> 
> I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.
> 
> Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.
> 
> What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.
> 
> I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.
> 
> I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.
> 
> Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.
> 
> I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.
> 
> I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.
> 
> Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.
> 
> Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.
> 
> I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.
> 
> The drilling went easy and according to plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)
> 
> The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.
> 
> Below is the resulting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer picture of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.
> 
> I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Ahh, but think how heavy it would be to shovel Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Drilling*
> 
> I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.
> 
> Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.
> 
> What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.
> 
> I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.
> 
> I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.
> 
> Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.
> 
> I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.
> 
> I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.
> 
> Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.
> 
> Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.
> 
> I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.
> 
> The drilling went easy and according to plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)
> 
> The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.
> 
> Below is the resulting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer picture of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.
> 
> I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


I agree with you Sheila. The dowel is hardly noticeable and I think once the whole thing is finished the dowels won't be noticed at all. I also agree with you in setting the snowflakes at different angles - much more interesting.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Drilling*
> 
> I kind of had a change in plans yesterday. It was one of those 'flexibility' things that I was talking about that happens. But it was a good thing and one of the best parts of being your own boss and being on deadline with the things that you need for everything else means that you can switch things up rather quickly without too much of an issue.
> 
> Early in the day I received an order for several of the painting kits that we offer. We usually keep a couple of each of the kits pre-cut and in stock, but since we are just starting out with this type of thing, we don't get too far ahead. Many of you have seen the small size of our place. There just isn't room enough to store a great deal of stuff. So my plans changed a little bit and I needed to cut them.
> 
> What felt great was that we still had a great deal of wood all prepped and ready to go. Having half the steps completed really made things nice and easy. All I did was print the pattern onto the self-adhesive labels and stick them on and cut. Things couldn't have gone smoother.
> 
> I really like how the labels have worked for applying the pattern. If I have any gripe whatsoever, it is that I have a small degree of difficulty getting the backing off of the printed sheets. The particular labels I have are scored once in the back, with the score line going down through the center of the sheet. But as I cut the pieces apart to better place them on the wood, there are pieces that have no scoring and I find it a bit fussy to get the backing started to peel it off. I use a small paring knife (what would I do without that tool!) and it helps, but it is still somewhat tedious at times.
> 
> I have seen labels that are scored with several lines per sheet and in my article that I am in the process of writing regarding them, I will certainly recommend that those should be the ones used if they are available. Maybe I am being picky, but it would have made the process go much quicker.
> 
> Removing the labels after cutting was simple and quick. It may be slightly slower than the double sided tape, as the tape is slightly thicker and 'gives' a bit, being less likely to tear, but it certainly comes off easy enough and I do give the process a thumbs up.
> 
> I finished the order and packaging everything sometime around dinner, which left little time to work on my new candle tray. However, I was anxious to know if what I was planning would work, so I took some time and cut out one of the snowflake pieces that would be used to see if it would be possible to do what I was thinking.
> 
> I chose the most intricate snowflake of the bunch, knowing if that worked out well, I was home free.
> 
> Since the snowflakes are to be posted with small 1/8" dowels running through them, I wondered how they would tolerate the drilling and how the small dowel running through would affect the overall look of the design.
> 
> Naturally, they needed to be drilled prior to cutting on the scroll saw. There would be no way that the piece would be successfully drilled after cutting. To do this, I first needed to set the patterns up so that they pieces would have a flat surface to stand on for drilling. Since I want the snowflakes to look natural, I don't want them all standing neatly as if they are soldiers. I want them randomly rotated so that they give the effect of falling and look more natural.
> 
> I cut the perimeters of the pieces so that the side opposite to the side which is to be drilled would be flat. This would make a stable base and make drilling easy. I used 1/2" ash for the project (I like the light color of the ash) and I will be using and 1/8" bit and dowel rod to post the snowflakes. This should give enough support so the snowflake will hold together, even with the hole bored through it.
> 
> The drilling went easy and according to plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see by the dotted line that the drilling would just graze some of the edged of the snowflake. Keith saw this and had his doubts, and said that it wouldn't work and the snowflake would fall apart. But in my mind I thought about it and I figured there would be enough material left in the thickness that would support the edges of the piece. Besides, when the dowel was glued in, it would be even stronger and wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> He then thought it would look unattractive because it was unavoidable to do this without the dowel showing through somewhat. While I realize that this would be the case, I felt that your eyes wouldn't even notice the dowels when the pieces were finished, much like the dragonfly tray where the pieces take over and the dowels rather blend in. (At least I hoped!)
> 
> The only way to really tell was to cut the piece out. I purposely picked the most intricate snowflake because I knew if this worked, I would be home free.
> 
> Below is the resulting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the hole goes through the bottom, and does indeed leave some of the sides of the snowflake missing. But it is such a small percentage of wood missing, it is barely noticeable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer picture of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the dowel, and I truly feel that the result is fine. Even looking straight on at this piece, the dowel doesn't really detract from the snowflake. When it is mounted on the tray, it will be even less visible, as you will rarely be looking at it at eye level. Besides, I have some other little things in store and I don't think you will notice it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it a day yesterday knowing that I am definitely on the right track. I believe that you could even have wood thinner than 1/2" and be successful with this process. I have drilled 1/8" Baltic birch plywood to insert the screw-type eye pins for ornament hangers in the past successfully and had no issues doing so. The trick is to drill before you do the scroll cutting and be sure your drill bits are sharp and that you have a stable base to set the piece on for drilling. In a pinch, with larger pieces, I have turned my drill press sideways and turned it so the bit is suspended over the side of the table and you just have to 'eyeball' it. But trust me, it works well that way too with a little practice.
> 
> I can't wait to get at things and finish up today. This is the exciting part of what I do! I see a great deal of potential in this type of design and I can't wait to get at it.
> 
> Today is Friday already it seems. It came quickly after the holiday weeks and it feels good to be back on schedule again and back to making new designs.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thanks, Anna! I hope it looks good when I am finished. I have some things that will make it look even a bit more special. But those will come later. 

I hope your day was good!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Process*

As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.

In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.

So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.

My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.

As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.

As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.

(As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)

Back to the tray . . .

I think it really came out nice:










The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.










And here is a shot of the random swirls.










I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?

Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.

I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve. 

On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.

I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.

And so the cycle continues . . .

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi Sheila I think I see myself as faster than I am
I also underestimate the time on a project that 
I may think is just up my street. Cant be an age
thing as I'm only 21ish LoL
I think those who do 8 sided flakes do it because
it is easier than spacing a 6 sided one? Maybe?
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Well, see Jamie - I am only "21-ish" myself! It must be an age thing! 

Of COURSE it is easier to make the 8 sided ones (only marginally if you know what you are doing!) But "easy" and "correct" aren't always terms that are used together. ("easy" and "lazy" are far more interchangeable though!) I think maybe because I am a wee bit over 21, I look at things differently (although at 21 I wouldn't have liked an 8 sided snowflake either!) I don't know why it bothers me so much. But when I see it, I go "Grrrrrr!" LOL

We all have our peeves I suppose.

You have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


That is just some super fine scrollin.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Might be that if we knew how hard is was, or how long it would take, we might not have started it in the 
first place. Not that a woodworker would ever fib to themselves about anything to do with playing with
wood or nice machines, but the mind does do weird things with time and money. This is just my thoughts, 
and might not mean anything to you young kids.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Thank you so much Roger. You are always so encouraging to me! 

Gus - I do truly enjoy the process. I think that most woodworkers are that way. Most of the ones I know like seeing their projects come to be one small step at a time. Woodworking, like other hobbies, gives us a great deal of satisfaction. I don't know why, but it is part of the creative process.

For me, scrolling is the same. All we are actually doing is removing one little scrap of wood at a time. I try to tell people that when they see an intricate design and are somewhat anxious. I have always been able to look at things like that. I don't know if it is because of my teaching background or whatever reason. Not expecting things to just "fall together".

I look at all the lumberjocks here and it seems that the ones who do the best work are the ones who get the most pleasure from the process. I look at Jordan and Dennis Zongker and many others who do beautiful and intricate work and I can't for the life of me fathom the time that they put into it. The only answer is that they truly do love what they do.

We have all heard the phrase "do things because you love them, and the rest will come" and I do believe in that philosophy.

In any case, it is all good. Thanks for your input. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


The tray is beautiful Sheila and beautifully cut too. I enjoy doing intricate designs and I don't really care how long it takes me. The process is the fun! I've got so many projects stacked up in my head - when is Spring coming so that I can get out to my workshop again! Ah well, I can focus on my carving and woodburning in the meantime and stock up on scrolling patterns! These candle trays are a great idea. They are on my gift giving list.
Enjoy your day. Dull, wet and cold here. I really must get my Christmas tree down today!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi Sheila,

You are gifted with a design style that is enviable!

You're not so bad in the cutting department, either.

Beautiful, as always.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> As usual, I am the queen of underestimation when it comes to time. Thank goodness my job and life are fairly flexible and the things that I do aren't completely reliant on my own estimations as to how much time a particular project would take. If that were the case, I would be lost.
> 
> In trying to figure out why this happens so often and why I just can't seem to get over the hurdle of accurately judging how long something will take me, I have come to the conclusion that it probably happens this way because I enjoy what I do so much. We all know it never seems like things take a long time to do when we like doing them. Time passes quickly in our minds and it seems as if it takes a great deal less to complete things that are pleasant for us to do.
> 
> So there. I have taken a potentially negative trait and turned it into a somewhat positive one. At least in my head. My conclusion is that I like what I do so much it seems like it takes no time at all to accomplish certain tasks, when in reality, the clock keeps ticking.
> 
> My hopes were to finish my cutting on the new project yesterday. I must admit that I didn't start until mid-afternoon, as there were other business things that needed to be done before I settled down at the scroll saw. In looking at the drawings that I had made, I thought there would be no trouble at all not only completing the tray itself, but also the add-on snowflakes. So I coasted through my morning tasks without worry or a single thought of time.
> 
> As I began cutting, I once again fell into a nice rhythm and thought about how much I appreciated my saw. I am not sure if it is because of the Excalibur or the comfort of feeling as if I knew what I was doing or a little bit of both, but things hummed along just fine. As always, it was a thrill for me to see the design unfold on the piece of ash as the small pieces of wood fell to the floor, one at a time. I turned the piece over to look at the back countless times, as you could really see it unfolding that way and appreciate the beautiful grain. It was like unwrapping a gift, one layer at a time and with each cut made I was more excited.
> 
> As I continued cutting though, I did also realize that finishing up the tray would take the better part of the day. While the cuts were not particularly difficult, they were small and many of them were fussy. Snowflakes can be like that. It is sometimes difficult to remember that everything you do on a snowflake is multiplied by six. Even if there are only three inside cuts per arm, that means the entire flake has 18 inside cuts. I was glad that I only decided to pepper the tray with 'occasional' snowflakes, filling in the rest with swirls which gave them movement and interest. When the design is completed you will see why I did things this way.
> 
> (As I side note, did I ever mention how it bothers me when I see 8 sided snowflakes?? There are no such things that naturally occur in nature and it is a pet peeve of mine when I see them. Just a random thought!)
> 
> Back to the tray . . .
> 
> I think it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowflakes on it are not the easiest cuts, but with some time and patience (and a 2/0 Olson scroll saw blade) they were not difficult at all. Perhaps a bit time consuming though. Remember - just because things take a bit more time, doesn't mean that they are difficult. I think people confuse the two. I like to enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of the random swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at "random" things. My head tries to constantly organize things and my random stuff usually turns out like wallpaper, where a design that appears to be random in actuality is a repeat of the design in some form or another. It was truly more difficult for me to draw the swirls and make them look how I wanted than to draw the snowflakes themselves. How crazy is that?
> 
> Today, I have several more individual snowflakes to cut out. By the time I was finished with this, it was dinner and there was stuff to do around here that needed attending. So I thought instead of pushing it I would finish the cutting up today. No harm in that.
> 
> I am liking this quite a bit, and I think it will look good knowing what I still have in store for it. But you will have to wait and see what else I have up my sleeve.
> 
> On a final thought, I did want to post a reminder that Lee Valley tools has their Free Shipping on orders $40 or more for two more days. (And let's be honest - what order there ISN'T under $40??) I just thought I would let you all know in case you are in need of anything or have any extra Christmas money to spend. With shipping costs as they are, it would save you a good amount.
> 
> I hope you like the progress report. To me, it is rather fun seeing this design evolve. All the while that I am cutting, I am designing in my head and thinking of the next projects to make.
> 
> And so the cycle continues . . .
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi, Anna! Yes, I think that much what I like about scroll sawing is taking my time and creating the projects. Watching the pieces fall out, one by one and leaving behind beautiful fretwork is part of the charm. Like you, I don't concern myself with how long it takes to cut. As the saying goes - "it is what it is!"

Lee - thank you very much for your nice comments. I am happy you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Snowflake Candle Tray*

I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.

Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.

But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:










As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.

I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.










With the candle, I think it looks lovely.










Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.

It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.

I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.

Have a great one!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


Sheila that is very nicely done, I think that
they can also be a nice winter ornament not
just for Christmas. I like celebrating ALL the
seasons. I've just printed out your medium size
ornaments, so I'm hoping to start up this old
scroll-saw. Fingers crossed.
Enjoy a nice walk in the snaw
Jamie


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


Hi Sheila,
I really like the new trays. Do the candle jars fit them also? I have been having good luck with your word art and would like to know if you plan any spring and summer word art. My customers that are buying the autumn and winter want to continue collecting with the other 2.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


Thank you both Jamie and Rick! Jamie - as we speak it is still snowing hard! Here's a pic of Pancakes (on the sill) and Richard looking out at the storm. What a pretty and beautiful day! 










And Rick - YES! I have more word art planned! Some really cute designs for all seasons. Tomorrow I will be putting this pattern up on my site:










But I have many more planned! I am finishing up the Snowflake tray too and you will get to see it all done tomorrow! They are all coming out nice! 

Thanks for the encouraging words! They really mean a lot!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


Sorry I forgot to answer Rick - YES! - all the larger jar candles fit in the tray. The inside depression is just about 4 inches, which will accommodate those candles. I liked the shorter one for a change here though. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


Hi Sheila,
Looking forward to this pattern. I love the candle tray and know exactly who will be getting one next Christmas! I can visualize lots of ways the individual snowflakes can be used. 
Enjoy the snow. Cold and wet here today. A good day to cosy up and get some much need sewing done - repairs - not my favourite! But at least it will be out of my way so I can get back to the creative fun.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


I like sewing too, Anna. I haven't done mending though in a long time. I have a small basket of clothes that need attention and one day I will get to it. One day . . .

Sundays are nice for going at a slower pace. I used to keep them as "painting days" but lately I am just too busy with other things. As long as it is creative though, it doesn't matter.

I hope you enjoy your day, whatever you do. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Candle Tray*
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day of cutting yesterday. Among other things, I finished cutting out the pieces to my new snowflake candle tray.
> 
> Everything went well, except if I were to do it again I would make sure that I left a bit more waste area on some of the smaller snowflakes so that they would be easier to handle on the scroll saw. More than once the blade grabbed the wood and it started me when it slammed it on the table. Nothing broke however and my reaction was quick, but I am not used to cutting things that small and I should have known better to leave bigger pieces of wood so I could easily hold and maneuver things.
> 
> But in the end, all turned out well. The finished set looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, the dowel rod that is inserted into each of the snowflakes, barely shows through.
> 
> I decided to place the vertical snowflakes in a 'random' pattern. I didn't want them to look too on purpose. So I scattered them about around the center just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the candle, I think it looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the pattern packet for this project. We are going to do a site update in the next couple of days and I want to include it in the new offerings. I also am working on two articles for the magazine - one is the instructions for the dragonfly tray and the other is for the article on applying your pattern to the wood. I did come up with some interesting thoughts on things in trying different methods of applying the pattern when making the past couple of projects and I need to organize my thoughts on things and get the article written.
> 
> It is snowing lightly today, and looks very 'wintery' outside. I suppose it is a good day to be making snowflakes in the warmth of my place here with my cats strewn at my lap and feet. It will be a relaxing day, and if I get these few things accomplished, I will be quite happy.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day planned today. The first weekend after the holidays is a relief for many. It's a good time to work on those winter projects and spend some time doing things for yourself.
> 
> Have a great one!


Nice concept. Love it.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Snowflake Tray - Version 2*

I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.

I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.

I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.

I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.

For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.

I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.

In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.

While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.

And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.

In any case, below is the finished tray:




























I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:










I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?

Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.

Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


That stands out Sheila. Just a subtle hint though
I saw the pic before reading and thought that is a nice
touch like looking through a prism with those rainbow tones.
Good thinking and as always good tase
Jamie
In Drizzly Scotland


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


I really like this project. Would set a good ambiance with a tall glass o wine on a cold night.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


Thanks, Jamie! I know when I say "glitter" that many people cringe. And I like to use some of it. A lot.

People don't always understand that *frequency* and *volume* are two different things. Just because I use it a lot, doesn't mean that I use a lot of it! 

Just enough to make some shimmer.

Besides . . . the world is better when it sparkles just a little. Don't you think?

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


That stands out Sheila. Just a subtle hint though
I saw the pic before reading and thought that is a nice
touch like looking through a prism with those rainbow tones.
Good thinking and as always good tase
Jamie
In Drizzly Scotland


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


Sheila, totally. I've got Glaucoma which means
that I often see rainbows when there is none. 

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


Now THAT's what I call looking at the glass half full, Jamie! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


The first pic shows a kind of iridescent, metallic sheen. Not at all unpleasant and interesting to see in combination with wood grain. Or is that just my eyes?!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


No, it is really more 'iridescent' than 'glitter' Martyn. Your eyes are good. 

My friend Cari and I used to assimilate 'glitter' to macaroni and glitter and glue crafts of our childhood. Overused, it can be a bit too much. But that is why I like the Glamour Dust so much. It is very finely ground and is somewhere between glitter and regular opalescent paint. Rather nice I think. I did graduate to the Craft Twinkles (regular glitter) on the snowflakes, because I wanted them to have a different level of oomph. I was tossing between the silver and the clear iridescent and the clear won out. I think the silver may have been too much. I didn't want it overpowering, just natural like snow on a sunny day.

I wish you all could see the real tray. It looks pretty cool.

Thanks for your input! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


Good morning Sheila. The added colour looks really great. Subtle yet very effective. One of the things on my list to organize is my paints. I have some bottles that are very old and need to be ditched. You are giving me great ideas on paints to stock up on.
Drizzly here too!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


Hi Sheila,
Been a while for me to see and I really love the way wood creation from your idea comes to reality. The way you allign those add-ons makes the tray so attractive. From my point of view, there is a possibility of making two pins per add-on, drilled at inclined angles (above been done perpendicular) then that could be a series of add-ons lock together to serve as the fence of a basket tray or fruit bowl. Just a suggestion. It is really nice idea. Thanks for sharing.
God bless,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowflake Tray - Version 2*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday finishing up my new snowflake candle tray and getting some instructions written. I know the tray looked finished yesterday, but I wanted to see how it would look with a little tint and - yes - some sparkles added to it. I was certainly not disappointed.
> 
> I had purposely used ash to cut the tray because of its light color. While maple can be light in color like the ash, I find that sometimes the grain is very nondescript and when I use stain or color on it, it is lost completely. While some projects look good with less grain, I wanted this one to have the grain showing through. The simplicity of the swirling design on the tray would look better (I felt) with the grain of the ash visible.
> 
> I used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing gel to make the color very transparent and help it to move as I applied it. This way I was able to achieve a very sheer hint of color without the piece looking 'painted.' I used a light blue paint for the base of the tray and dabbed on white for the snowflakes. This coloring was very subtle and still allowed the beauty of the wood to show through.
> 
> I then wanted to add just a hint of sparkles, as it was supposed to replicate ice and snow and needed to have some shimmer to it. For the swirls on the tray, I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint in a pretty blue. The Glamour Dust paint has very finely ground glitter and the base is very slightly tinted. I mixed it with the Staining and Antiquing so that it would be very subtle and just gently brushed it on over the swirls. This gave a shimmer without actually seeing chunks of glitter.
> 
> For the snowflakes however, I chose to use some Crystal Craft Twinkles, again by DecoArt. The Craft Twinkles are different from the Glamour Dust in that they are much larger pieces of glitter suspended in a clear base. While this may seem to be a trivial difference, it really affects the overall look of the piece.
> 
> I was tossing back and forth as to whether I wanted to use the clear Craft Twinkles or the silver on the snowflakes. I wanted them to stand out from the rest of the piece - especially on the tray. But while I wanted them to sparkle, I didn't want them to look too gaudy.
> 
> In the end, I went with the clear (Crystal) Craft Twinkles, which have a rather iridescent shimmer to them. They are a bit more subtle and really made the tray look nice.
> 
> While I liked the natural colored piece, I really feel that adding this bit of color greatly improved the overall look. It gave it that "wow!" effect without smothering the wood grain. So you could still see that it is made from a beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> And you need to believe me when I say this takes NO SKILL at all! You simply brush the colors over the areas. No lines. No neatness required. The colors I used are so transparent that if you make a boo boo, it is easily fixed. And the products are so cheap (around $1.50 for a 2 oz bottle of each of the paints/mediums) that your total investment in purchasing the paint/colors for this project would be well under $10. That is one thing that I really love about these DecoArt products. Not only are they easily found (and you can get them online at their website) but they are very cost effective too. I am sorry if I sound like I am doing a commercial for them, but I really think that they have great products and I do use them all the time.
> 
> In any case, below is the finished tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can see how soft and subtle the color is. You can barely see the shimmer from the Craft Twinkles. Here is a little better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets the idea across. Besides . . . subtle is good, isn't it?
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I am still working on the pattern for this and the site update. Hopefully I can get the newsletter out by this evening. We have several new things to up there and more fun yet to come.
> 
> Monday already? It will be different to have a 'normal' week again. But good. I hope you all have a graeat day!


That would be cool, Bert! I was thinking of doing some sort of fence with a haunted house for Halloween. I think that would be a good way to do it and it gives much more working area to add things to. Thanks so much for your input.

Anna - I have to keep my paints in order for designing. I use those hollowed out benches you see to do so. One bench holds LOTS of paint and it is very easy to get to and functions as an extra seat here. It works out well for me, but I have a lot of paint! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Updated*

I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art










and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray










Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.

I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.

So it is a busy day as always.

With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


Celebrate the snow season Sheila.
I have not seen many Penguins or Polar Bears this year
Are they out of Fashion?
My youngest is a Valentine Baby. They are coming up to
Scotland for it.
Yours
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


I hope that they are not out of fashion, Jamie! I love all the polar animals - especially penguins and polar bears. My little all season tree is filled with them!

It will be nice to see your son (?) I hope you get good weather for the visit! 

Have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


They look great, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


Your stuff will never go out o fashion Sheila. Beautiful, no matter what the season.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


Thank you both Lee and Roger!  I always appreciate your support.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


Looks great Sheila. Looking forward to your web update and getting some patterns. Now if the weather would just co-operate! Ah well, I'll content myself with inside stuff for the time being and hope the temperature squeaks up into the double digits soon! Off for a walk in the drizzly rain! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated*
> 
> I am a tad late in posting today, but the new patterns are ready to go and the site is updated. I finished writing the instructions yesterday for both the SNOW word art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Winter Wonderland Dimensional Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal is to get my newsletter out to let people know about the new products and also about the new specials we have on our Specials page. We decided to put all of our designs with "hearts" on them on special so people can get a head start on cutting for Valentine's gifts.
> 
> I still need to work on my article for the magazine too. I am nearly finished with it, but I need to button it up and get it to my editor.
> 
> So it is a busy day as always.
> 
> With that said, I will keep it short here and get moving. I wish you all a really great day!
> 
> Sheila


Good afternoon Anna! Sorry you are having such poopie weather. I like it either to be warm out or snow. That cold rain is no fun at all. 

We just about finished everything on the site update (for now, that is!) and it is up and running. It seems that there is always something to do to improve things there. We have lots of patterns and try to keep them organized as best as we can so others are able to find what they like.

I hope you have a good day despite the weather. Hopefully it will improve soon.

Take care and make the best of things. (I know you will!) 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Stuff*

Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.

Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.

So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.










Time to get to work!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Time to play, not, work… lol


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


May you have a warm and good day also Sheila!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sheila a time for an inspirational walk 
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Have a great day Sheila. Looking forward to your article on applying patterns. 
Love your cat picture - my engine never gets running until the second cup!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi, everyone. 

Good day today. I got a lot done. Mostly just mundane stuff, but I made good headway on my article. Sometimes it is hard to get the point across in a limited amount of space. (especially ME!!!) 

I'll have to hear from my editor as to how long it can be. It is all laid out though so that is good.

I hope you all had a great day too.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


hoped you had a great day 
I will know the second pot is over the kettle before 
even think of starting the engine … the steam has to reach to max. presure before the train can move .. lol
very funny picture 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi, Dennis! I hope you are doing well. Yes - without my coffee I would probably not accomplish much at all! (but only in the morning really!) My day was good but much more to do tomorrow. It makes a good reason to get up though!  Have a great night and give Silke my best.

Sheila


----------



## bernwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Besides your coffee, don't forget to take a walk and breath. If you can't walk outside, walk inside. Exercise is extremely important for mental and physical health.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Stuff*
> 
> Today will be a rather run-of-the-mill day, if there is such a thing for a designer. We finished the site update yesterday and everything new is posted and the newsletter is out and all is well. That always feels like a good accomplishment.
> 
> Now it is time to turn my attention to finishing up the stuff for the next magazine articles. I need to work on the instructions for the dragonfly tray and also sort through all the information that I have on applying patterns to the wood and compiling a nice and comprehensive article. I pretty much know what I want to say, but presenting my thoughts in an organized fashion will be the key. I'll feel good when everything is done though and I can move on to my next drawings.
> 
> So for today, I am keeping this short and just stopping by to say 'hi' to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi, Bernie! 
Yes, we do try to do that. Keith and I both go to the gym three times a week. Even though we are 'busy' what seems like all the time, much of our time is spent sitting at the computer or the scroll saw. We started about a year and a half ago and have been pretty good about keeping up with it. There are days we miss, but we try really hard to stay on schedule.

One area we do need to improve on is walking. We used to walk on our days off of the gym so that we were doing something every day. But lately, things have been so busy that we haven't taken the time to do so. Besides the physical activity, I miss those walks because we live in such a beautiful area. They used to give us time away from the computer and time to unplug. We really have to make an effort to make them happen again.

Take care and thanks for your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Juggling Act*

The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.

The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.

Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.

But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.

Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.

Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.

We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.

In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)

I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.

But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?

So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.

Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.










"Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Juggling Act*
> 
> The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.
> 
> The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.
> 
> But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.
> 
> Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.
> 
> We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.
> 
> In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)
> 
> I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.
> 
> But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?
> 
> So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


What I have enjoyed, most of all, is the personal service you provide before, during and after the sale. Having been in customer service for about 35 years, I know how important that is to building your business. Thanks, guys, for all you do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Juggling Act*
> 
> The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.
> 
> The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.
> 
> But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.
> 
> Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.
> 
> We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.
> 
> In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)
> 
> I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.
> 
> But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?
> 
> So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thanks, Jarrell! That is really a priority of ours. We know there are bigger companies out there, but as we have learned from out own personal experience, they seldom offer true personal service. What we sell is what I would consider a 'luxury' item. People don't need patterns like they do food and shelter. We realize that there are lots of choices out there and lots of people who offer 'free' patterns. As I said before, it is difficult to compete with 'free.' But most of those who offer free patterns don't offer the support and knowledge that we have to offer. That is our edge. And giving excellent service is something we aspire to do in any case, so it is easy for us.

Thank you for your support of us too. We truly enjoy seeing people like you who love our patterns and make wonderful things with them.

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Juggling Act*
> 
> The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.
> 
> The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.
> 
> But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.
> 
> Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.
> 
> We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.
> 
> In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)
> 
> I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.
> 
> But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?
> 
> So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Another point. I think you may have picked up from me, and others, the need to find extra avenues to market and sell out products. Yes I have look a lot at ETSY but just have not made the jump. If in your research, and time available, you can put any words of insight on this, I know this reader will give it a look.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Juggling Act*
> 
> The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.
> 
> The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.
> 
> But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.
> 
> Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.
> 
> We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.
> 
> In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)
> 
> I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.
> 
> But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?
> 
> So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Sheila with eBay & Amazon I find that it can take 
three months for any new product to realize it's
potential. Then sales can be fairly predictable.
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Juggling Act*
> 
> The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.
> 
> The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.
> 
> But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.
> 
> Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.
> 
> We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.
> 
> In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)
> 
> I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.
> 
> But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?
> 
> So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Congratulations Sheila on forging ahead with other avenues of marketing. You will do well as no matter what market your product is in as you always provide that personalized service. Regretfully in today's speedy world service in not a priority for a lot of companies. My husband and I are big supporters of any small company that gives great service with a great product. 
Enjoy the exciting times ahead in 2013.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Juggling Act*
> 
> The first week of 2013 has been really busy and exciting for us. It seems that all the hard work and effort we are putting into the business is slowly paying off and sending us in new directions. And that is good.
> 
> The catalog company that we are no longer doing business with released its latest issue this past week or so. It was the first time in probably 15 years that I didn't have one design represented in it. That alone was quite scary because up until this point, we had become a substantial part of their business, and they ours. Naturally both Keith and I felt a bit of apprehension because for us, it was a very traumatic thing to break ties. But we knew that we needed to do it. And no matter what the consequences were for us financially, we knew that it was the right thing for us. It isn't always about money. It is about integrity and trust and doing what we feel was the thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes when two parties don't see eye to eye on things, it is just best to go their separate ways. This was one of those times, I believe.
> 
> But looking at the good side of things (as I often try to do) I looked at it as an opportunity for us to expand on our own. Perhaps we had become somewhat complacent in our thinking and were getting a bit lazy. Yes, we were working and designing, but we had neglected many of the avenues that we need to take to expand our business and get word out to others that we exist. While we spent a great deal of time designing, we seemed to spend little time on marketing ourselves and working on marketing out website. But that is changing.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week investigating the many avenues of marketing that are available to us on the internet. Unlike in the past, there is a whole array of avenues to take that can help establish a small company. We are trying our hand at different advertising places such as Facebook and Google, and also some other cross linking with different sites. We have also set up Etsy and Ebay accounts to sell our patterns, and additionally we are investigating the possibility of selling our patterns on Amazon. While none of these avenues will probably be the a huge place for sales, little by little we are chipping away and getting our name out there. Hopefully if someone buys even one pattern from one of these sites, they will enjoy it and come to us directly on our own site, and we will earn a new customer.
> 
> Building our customers one at a time is a good thing. It allows us to keep our business professional, yet personal too. I still fill each order personally, and I plan to continue doing so as long as time will allow. I want our customers to know that they are dealing with real people and that when they order, it is either Keith or myself that is taking care of them. While we want to grow, we also want to hold on to that personal level of service as long as we can.
> 
> We have had pretty good results on Ebay so far. We only tested a couple of our patterns there, but they are already selling. Since we are here most of the time and the computers are always on, we are able to give our usual fast response and they have their orders very quickly after being placed. That will only help us in the long run. We hope to continue on these and our already established avenues to keep things going in this positive direction, and are both willing to work hard to do so.
> 
> In between all of this, we are still designing and writing articles and talking to customers. While this behind the scenes activity may not be the most interesting thing to blog about, when I started writing here I explained that I would discuss all aspects of the business, and this is a part of it. I still maintain that we are all like icebergs, and people only see a small portion of what we do (even if we blog about it nearly every day!)
> 
> I share this information because several people ask me "how do I get started in a business like yours?" When I am asked that, I just don't know where to begin. There are so many layers of different types of tasks and work that are involved that it is a truly complex process. Even for our small business. It is so much more than just drawing and cutting out projects. While many people seem to think that it is that easy, that is only a small portion of what makes a business like ours successful. Just like the iceberg, you only see a small portion of things.
> 
> But it is all good. And we are both very happy that we have such great support and are finding our way in this world. We both look forward to seeing our business grow and even if it is by baby steps, it is going in the right direction. What more could we ask for?
> 
> So it is back to juggling for me today. I am finishing up writing an article and that set of instructions for the magazine today. I have many wonderful ideas of projects that I am going to make and I will be getting to them as soon as time permits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your ongoing support. Both Keith and I know that we wouldn't be where we are now without you. We look forward to a great year of new ideas and watching our little company grow and having fun doing so. We hope you stay with us for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juggling Cat" by Ann Marie Hoff. You can purchase her artwork HERE
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you all as always for your thoughts. I did a bit of a write up on the next entry Jerrell, to give you an idea of what we have come across so far. We are sure it will change as time goes on, but I did give some insights on what we have found out so far. I hope this helps. 

Thanks Anna and Jamie. We also look forward to seeing how this all works out.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Advertising*

After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.

As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.

In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.

Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.

I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.

In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.

But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.

Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.

The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.

As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.

As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.

If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.

(That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)

All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)

I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.










But it is our job to keep them sparkling!

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Good morning Sheila,
We have an Etsy site but we let it go a couple of years ago because of no sales. Just got tired of throwing money at it without any return at all. We had all kinds of lookers and friends on but no sales. We may try again now that I have retired but not certain about that. Kathie wants to start her own site on Etsy because she has been doing a lot of knitting and making scarves and other items that do not go with the Scroller and Toler, so we will see.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Interesting info. Thnx for sharin it Sheila.


----------



## JesseTutt

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I noticed that your web site is hosted by Stores Online. Back when I looked at Stores Online, and did not go with them, they offered a lot of analytics that would analyze internet search and web site activity and if they still do you might be able to use that information to help optimize your web site and figure out what keywords to use on e-bay and Amazon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi, Rick - We are seeing the least amount of activity from Etsy. It may be flooded right now with people selling instead of buying. There are few people we have heard of that have been successful there, although I am sure that some people sell. For us, we thought it may be a good place because there are lots of people there like you and Kathie who make things and may be looking for patterns. I don't know how it will go but I will certainly keep you up to date on things.

You are very welcome Roger! If others can learn from our experiences, that will be a help I am sure.

Jesse - we are still with Storesonline. We only take the basic pack though because Keith is pretty good with the computer stuff. They do have analysis tools, but the are rather limited. We are finding a lot of the free stuff from Google is quite helpful. I contracted with them probably 12 years ago and they have changed quite a bit since then. The service they offer is good, but the upfront cost was quite high. I didn't know better then and bought in. So now since I invested that money, I do stick with them (at least for the time being) I must say, even though there are some issues from time to time, they do keep us up and running and are seldom down. For someone like me who at the time knew nothing at all about building a site, it was a good place to start. We are still learning every day as things change quickly on the internet. It is a never ending task.

Thanks all for the input! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Good morning Sheila. You have given great info for anyone starting off in a business. You are very generous in sharing your knowledge and experience. There is another site you may want to check out http://icraft.ca/ It is similar to Etsy but the fee for posting items is less and I believe you can post up to 5 items for free. Might be worth a look.
Sunny and frosty here today. Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thank you very much for that information Anna. I will show it to Keith and we will look into seeing if it may be a good fit for us. I also appreciate all that you share with us here every day. Helping each other is what makes this so much fun!

I wish you a beautiful day! Sheila


----------



## lumberjoe

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


My wife opened an Etsy shop not to long ago and i have been helping her out with it. I'm not sure what everyone's expectations are, but my wife's are the following:

A storefront - We have a lot of friends and coworkers that really like our crafts and want to buy something or have something made. It is hard to keep track via various email addresses, phone calls, facebook PM's etc. Now we have a central repository for items and communication. Etsy is great for that.

Maybe attract customers that are out of our circle of friends

Get involved in more real life local stuff though community interaction. We've heard from our local craft store that she finds most of her artists on Etsy.

My wife opened the store a little over a week ago, and so far our expectations have been met. We've had 3 sales, which again exceeded our expectations because we knew Etsy was slow and saturated. We've also applied for membership to a local crafting guild that found us on there. It's actually a great group! They maintain a website which generates quite a few sales, and we will be featured on there. They also get the inside scoop and reservations at area craft shows. We've always struggled with finding out when and were local craft shows are held. By the time we hear of one, it is too late to register, or they are full.

As far as generating traffic to the site, I've done some research and tried a few things I think are successful. I do list my wife's store in my signature here, not because I think a lumberjock will buy something from me, but because lumberjocks posts always show up in Google searches. 
I get the most traffic from Reddit. If you've never heard of this site, it ls a link posting community mostly frequented by teens and 20 somethings that share those annoying pictures with words all over them. However there is a subreddit (section) of the site for Etsy.

Sheila, I'm curious to what kind of traffic you were seeing on Etsy and what your expectation was. Yesterday I had 216 views, and 3 favorites - most came from Reddit:


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Advertising*
> 
> After my recent posts on our different types of marketing we are doing on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, I have had several people ask me to keep you all posted as to how things were going.
> 
> As most of you realize, these avenues (like any other advertising campaign) all take some time to develop and bring returns. I think that many people expect to go try one or two avenues and have immediate or near-immediate success. This just isn't the case.
> 
> In the past weeks, we have not only explored Ebay, Etsy and Amazon, but we have also advertised on Facebook and Google. Those of you who have even explored one of these methods of marketing realize that it takes a decent amount of research and learning to figure out each of these separate entities. We have also been refining our website from the inside out so that our rankings will be increased by the search engines. There are so many small things that can be done that customers don't even see that help with this a great deal.
> 
> Keith has done much of this work in between his regular designing. He is far better at the computer than I am and much of what he is learning and knows I don't even begin to understand.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying is that it is a long and complex process that will be ongoing throughout the life of our business. Not only do we need a great product and excellent customer service, but we also need to let people know that we are here so that they can give us a try.
> 
> In the short time that we have been doing this, we do see some positive returns from our efforts. While Etsy seems to be rather slow, it is the cheapest of the avenues so the risk is low. However, not only are we not getting sales for our patterns there, but we are barely getting people to look. I am sure that the number of people that even viewed our items was mostly due to my link here in my blog last week and overall we are getting lost in the shuffle of the many people that are selling there. I wonder how others do there, as it seems that it is mostly a community of people who buy finished things rather than patterns to make things themselves.
> 
> But as I said, it is a low risk and it has only been a week, so we need to see what happens after a little more time. People who are selling finished wood products may do a bit better than we are there.
> 
> Ebay has shown us a greater rate of return. In the few days we have been there, we have sold several pattern, even though we only have a few things listed. This is good because on all of these sales, we are getting excellent feedback and comments and we believe that the customers who buy one or two patterns from Ebay would come to visit our site to see our full line of patterns there and make future purchases. The cost of the listings is reasonable, and while it is a bit of a learning curve to list products, once done they can very easily be re-listed with little trouble. For selling patterns like we do, this is ideal and it is actually cheaper advertising that Google or Facebook. We don't have to sell many patterns for these listings to pay for themselves.
> 
> The Facebook and Google listings are both pay-per-click types of ads. This means that there is a lot of trial and error as to the right amount you wish to pay for someone to click on the ad and come to the site. Much research needs to be done as to keywords and what groups you want to see the ads. While you want to have a lot of people click through, you want those people to be qualified and really be sure that they are interested in what you are selling. It doesn't pay to have lots of clicks and people come to the site if they are really interested in other types of woodworking. It not only wastes their time and money, but also your own. Finding the right formula and price you are willing to pay to bring a customer to your site is something that may take a bit of time.
> 
> As far as Amazon goes, that seems to be the trickiest of all. The fees are more stringent than the other venues and there are more rules such as shipping fees, etc. that may not make it cost effective for some of you to try selling that way. Right now we are waiting for approval to list products without UPC codes, as they are required unless they approve otherwise. That alone would eliminate many of you who read this, as most of you who hand craft items don't apply for UPC codes for your products. There are exceptions though and we are going to give it a chance. We may have one or two patterns there just to see how things work.
> 
> As you can see, there are many complex choices you can use to advertise your products. I also want to mention that since we are selling patterns and many of you are selling actual finished products, we are comparing apples and oranges here. You may find you do better (or worse) than we do in a certain market just because what you are selling is probably geared to an entirely different audience.
> 
> If I have any advice at all to you, it is that you need to be PATIENT. My initial thoughts on all of these ways of advertising is that there is probably not one particular avenue that will sustain a business on its own. I think that a combination of several of them is needed to make a decent impact, and you need to be wiling to invest not only money into your own business, but also the time it takes not only to set up these accounts, but also to maintain them.
> 
> (That is part of the reason why my blogs here have been a bit bland lately!)
> 
> All these things take time. And even though we have only been at it for a just over a week, we do see a difference in our traffic to the site. Our mailing list is growing daily and our sales are doing good and we are starting the year off well. But a big part of that is because we have taken the time to do the homework and also take a risk with trying new things. (Knowledge is power!)
> 
> I suppose that is what I love so much about the business. It isn't just drawing and cutting out patterns. It is all the many, many facets that keep things interesting and fun. Learning every day and figuring things out, as well as being able to express creativity and meet wonderful customers make all of this work worth it. Having a business is like a diamond, with each facet as interesting and as beautiful as the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is our job to keep them sparkling!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks for your post Lumberjoe. Our Etsy expectations were low. We really didn't think that we would sell a great deal of patterns there, as most people are there to buy finished stuff. However, we did hope that people would see our patterns and it would let them know we exist and perhaps later on we would gain some customers.

We do really appreciate your sharing your information regarding Reddit. We have heard of it, but wouldn't have thought that it would bring that kind of traffic. Since our 'expansion' in the last couple of weeks, we have noticed a good increase in our traffic on a daily basis. Our site has some tools to analyse this increase and help us see where the new traffic is coming from, but it is somewhat limited.

Thanks again for your help. We are trying all we can to branch out and let others know we exist. Once they find us, we feel that our products and services will hopefully earn their trust as customers. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Taking it Slow*

I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.

While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.

Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.

From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.

There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.

A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.

Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.

In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.

I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.

I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.

It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.

Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.










Have a great Saturday.


----------



## bernwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Although I've never owned a business or ever plan to have one, your blogs have been educational, thank you.

Obviously you have the customer in mind and that is good. I retired from a large trucking co a few years ago and it was amazingly customer focused. Roadway Express catered to the little customers rather then the large corporations. They also treated their workforce as internal customers and I was happy to work for them. This was accomplished by letting the individual local terminals as entities of their own. Sure, there were guidelines and corporate goals, but we had local control. I was a local driver with an assigned route. I served my customers and the customers saw me as the face of Roadway and the company encouraged me to make non money decisions based on my knowledge of the customer's needs. Life was good.

Then Roadway went by way of most the giant corporations. They merged with Yellow and became YRC. The local feeling went away and I became a driver. The customers still had great respect for me, but the company turned me into just another driver. I could no longer make my delivery and pick up decisions based on traffic, customers' break schedules or freight type (when loading you need to think of weight distribution, fragility or strength of the boxes, freezable items etc.). It got so bad I began to hate my job. The company was laying off the younger drivers and forcing long hours on us, so after taking my last 3 weeks vacation, I called them 2 hours before returning to work and told them I was done.

My point is large does not have to be a bad thing as long as management remembers their base - both external and internal customers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


It is hard on the conscientious people most of all I think Bernie. People like yourself who don't just look at your work as a "job". Corporations lose that connection with their customers. It is only by a strong effort on the part of the management that those personal aspects are considered. And usually the management is far more concerned with making a profit than thinking of the 'human' factor of either their employees or their customers. I know it sounds cynical, but it is what it is.

Is there a point where we want to "stop" growing? I don't know yet. There are days when I can't get to answering emails or messages for a day or two and I wonder what will happen when we do reach a higher level of success. It is a difficult thing for someone like me to wrap my mind around.

I LIKE 'knowing' all my customers. But as our customer base grows and is in the thousands, it sometimes gets more and more difficult to know everyone personally.

I suppose you will all see what happens as we grow, as long as I keep up writing here. I am sure I will pull on advice from many of you who have been successful and have gone through this too. This is where we help each other.

Thank you for your story. That is just the kind of thing that I was referring to when I brought up my bank. I never want to see my own business in that situation and will do anything I can to avoid it.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Sheila I think of my customers as an extension of my
social circle. In fact over the years this has happened
several times.  I find that some polite conversation
during the initial business transaction can build up a great
trust. My Meditationsupplies.co.uk website does not get 
a lot of traffic or sales for that matter. Most business is
from repeat customers that have bought on other formats
and now feel safe buying from a wee business in Scotland.
I do however acknowledge their order quickly. Several folk
have told me that they were a bit worried at first and with
my speedy communications and delivery they were glad that
they did buy from me. I also send some small gift with my orders
normally a packet of incense & a meditation CD. The response that 
I get from the customers is amazing you would think it was a big
gift. On customer asked why I did not advertise the free gifts, I said
that does not give the same Wow Factor. Also once you have a
loyal customer they are the best sales force in the world.
I often get a customer that buys items for others in their group, so
I might even send a £25 product with say a £100 order. You get some
wonderful correspondence.
Like yourself I offer the back up service, advice, group info for people to 
start their own groups. If I phone a customer in USA or Oz the customers
are normally so surprised that I go to that trouble. It only costs a few pennies
but does great customer care.
I love my job!
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


That is why we have become such nice friends, Jamie. We do a lot of things the same and think the same. I love surprising customers with small extras. Many times the customers will order paper patterns and I offer to give them PDF files 'in the mean time.' I know when I order something that I want it soon, and I realize that some people still may want paper copies, but most accept these electronic files and are happy and surprised that I even ask. It is all about making people happy.

I often say that I wish I didn't have to charge anything for my patterns. That really is true. I love all the things that go with the job. The friendships, the creativity and the sense of satisfaction that I get when someone likes my patterns. It really makes for a good life. I just hope I can keep that good balance so that everyone is happy.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Jamie. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Good morning Sheila. Great blog! A lot of companies when they expand and get bigger sometimes lose sight of what helped get them started and kept them going to become bigger, namely good customer service and treating staff well. For some companies greed takes over and their philosophy becomes bigger is better and the more profit I make the better. I believe that the companies who have succeeded are those who produce a good product, give excellent service and trust their staff to make decisions. Staff who are involved in the decision making of the business are happier doing their job and will invest in making the company a better business. I have no doubt Sheila that no matter how big your company becomes that you and Keith will continue to have a great product, excellent customer service and if you need to take on more people, your staff will have a ball working for you.
Enjoy your day. Another sunny and very frosty day here.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Hi Sheila, I'll just pop in 2 comments without getting into too much detail . . . 
From the "*Customer's*" viewpoint, I have to mention that your service to your customer base is *outstanding*. The item that you sent to me back when we first started communicating was well appreciated, and I have told many woodworkers about your site and products ever since that time. Your customer ethics work well for you, just as Jamie's work for him (have to meditate on that one Jamie). 
From the "*Employee's*" viewpoint . . . At a company where I used to work, a change in upper management led to a change from "customer satisfaction" to a "bottom line focus". They implemented cost savings by replacing senior (experienced) staff with new hires at lower salaries/benefits so that they would appear more profitable. The remaining senior employees could no longer maintain their good customer relationships without risking being criticized. Employee morale went straight down, the customer satisfaction plummeted, and their *competition *has benefited greatly as a result. The management's "savings" have been far outweighed by the loss of customers and business.
Your approach is by far the optimum one, and it will serve you well.

Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Taking it Slow*
> 
> I want to start out today by thanking everyone who sent input regarding sales and advertising on places like Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. It really helps the rest of us to hear from other people's experiences and hear what works best for then.
> 
> While I don't feel that there is a 'magic formula' that dictates whether a venue is successful or not, certainly assessing the information that others offer from their experiences helps us make our own decisions as to what may be the most helpful to our own business.
> 
> Something that I am seeing as even more important than advertising your small business is how you treat your customers once they arrive on your site or make a purchase. While getting people to your site or store is the first step, once they are there and how you treat them is definitely going to dictate whether or not they will become a regular customer and return.
> 
> From the beginning, I have run my business from the standpoint that I wanted to treat my customers how I would like to be treated. While that sounds like a simple philosophy, there are many (many) places of business that have lost that way of thinking and no longer practice that philosophy.
> 
> There are many reasons that I see this occurring. While it is easy to offer good service when your business is small and you are dealing with customers on a one to one basis, as the business grows and the customer base and sales grow, it gets increasingly difficult to spend the amount of time on each and every sale. There just aren't enough hours in the day. It takes a conscious effort and a great deal of thought to keep things running smoothly when things are going well. And while anyone who is in business for themselves will welcome growth, they need to take the necessary steps to prepare for it and keep things running smoothly and quality levels high as their business expands. It doesn't just happen.
> 
> A year or so ago I wrote about my bank in Chicago being taken over by one of the "big banks." I had been a customer of the smaller neighborhood bank for over ten years and I was very happy with their personal attention and customer service. Whenever I needed anything, I was able to talk to people whom I had personally met and had developed a business relationship with, and I felt as if as a customer, no matter how small, I mattered.
> 
> Now though, whenever I have a question or if anything is amiss, I have to call a main phone number and I am thrown into a web of choices, rerouting and menus. There is no way that I can even talk to a real person without being on the phone probably anywhere from five to ten minutes and going through several choice menus. When I finally do reach a customer service representative, it is only at times when they are able to help me, and many times they send me back into the 'system' to be helped by another department. It is quite frustrating.
> 
> In the mean time, the bank fees continue to rise, for services that we never realized that we had or used or needed. It is a good example of where getting 'too big' and business growth is not a good thing. It may be good for the company, but it leaves the customers out in the cold.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to be aware of our growth as a business, and take the necessary precautions to ensure that no matter how much we expand, we still offer excellent services to our customers as well as excellent products. For that reason, I think that growing slowly is far preferable to being an 'overnight success', as it allows us to really adjust with the changes that growth brings and learn from our experiences. I know for myself that some days I feel a bit 'frazzled' because there are many things that need my attention and only so many hours in the day (and I am only one person!) I try my best to give personal service to everyone, but some days it takes a bit longer to get back to people than others. And it doesn't leave a lot of time for the other parts of the business, like designing new patterns.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I truly enjoy my interactions with my customers. There are just some days when I don't feel that my own goals here have advanced as much as I would have liked. But then I look at the big picture and I don't think I would do things any other way.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting year ahead for our company. As we watch our company grow, I am sure that there will be many new challenges that we have to face as a result of that growth. But going slow and taking our time to make the best decisions we can, as well as listening to others around us who have successful businesses and offer advice will be an important part of our own success. And that is where places such as this are invaluable.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments and input. I am sure that not only Keith and I appreciate your thoughts, but also the many others who have their own businesses who read here as well. Together we can all help each other grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday.


Thank you both for your thoughts. We really do try to do our best and help people. I just never want to lose that one to one contact with our customers and sometimes when it is busy, it gets a little overwhelming. I am sure that things will work out though. We just keep trying. 

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Directions*

Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?

My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.

In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.

But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.

With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.

On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.

I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.

So much to do . . .

It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.

So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!

Happy Monday!

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


Thnx for the Monday inspirations. And thnx for that awesome Mark Twain quote. Have a good Monday, and a gr8 week.


----------



## racerglen

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


-8 and snowing here, plough just rolled by the window.
gr8 week to you as well !

;-)


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


We had snow yesterday, then today it was gone already
If I blinked I would have missed it
Sheila enjoy the moment and have a Happy Day
Jamie


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


Gonna hit 80 here today!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


It is foggy and dreary and wet here today. No snow though. 

It is too early for Spring!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


Good morning Sheila, another great inspirational blog to start off the week. 
I really need to get out to my scrollsaw this week. I have one little project to cut for one of my carving buddies. I'm hoping tomorrow is a little warmer than today. It's cold, dull and wet and black ice on the roads. I'm so grateful I'm retired and don't have to commute in this weather.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Directions*
> 
> Another weekend has quickly passed us by. Most of the snow has melted here, and there are only remnants of the piles that were left from plowing only last week. The weather has settled into that dull and dreary pattern of not really cold, but definitely not warm either. Could winter be over already?
> 
> My weekend went quickly. I made a conscious effort to focus on the two articles that I was working on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I am happy to say that I reached my goals with them and they are finished. It is funny how I can write here off the top of my head each morning and present what is actually a 'mini-article' many times, yet when I have to formally do one for the magazine it sometimes takes me days. You would think that it would be much like writing here and after an hour or so I would be done, but there is something with me that takes a great deal of effort to organize my thoughts and present them in an effective way for the magazine. Perhaps one day I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, it was late afternoon when I finished and I decided to take the rest of the evening to goof off and do silly things that I wanted to do that had nothing whatsoever to do with the business. Even that is hard to do sometimes because as most of you know I eat, sleep and breath with my business in mind most of the time. Doing other things is sometimes much more like work than actual working for me.
> 
> But I needed a small break and it felt good to bask in the sense of accomplishment that I was feeling after completing these articles. I rewarded myself with spending some time playing one of my favorite hidden object puzzle games for a bit without any guilt whatsoever.
> 
> With today being Monday, it is a great day to start new things. I have a great idea for some new patterns that I am going to do for my painting people, as well as some more new scrolling patterns. I am going to work on both of them this week and I am anxious to see them come to life.
> 
> On the painting front, believe it or not it is time for me to starting thinking about the autumn and Halloween seasons already. Here we still have snow on the ground and I need to start focusing on those seasons for the Artist's Club. I would love to have a couple of additional patterns represented there for this year. We truly enjoyed the variety of doing the production work for them last year and hope to have some success with it this year too.
> 
> I have many new ideas for the painting kit side of the business that I need to develop. It seems like a while since I painted and I miss it and want to be sure to offer new things in that area too.
> 
> So much to do . . .
> 
> It's all good though. Keith came up with another new design yesterday that he cut out and I think it is awesome! Every time I see his new designs, I am in awe. It is great to have such a creative partner to work with. There are often times when we have different ideas as to what we are doing and how things should be, but I believe that in our business that is a benefit, not a liability. It gives our business so much more dimension and helps us offer patterns that will appeal to a much broader customer base. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So I will sign off for today. I am anxious to get started on the new things ahead. I am excited about all the new directions we are heading and I can't wait to get started. It is going to be a wonderful week!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain


It has been pretty much the same here Anna. This morning it is a bit colder though. Maybe snow today. I expect that one of the reasons that I like snow so much is that I don't have to drive in it to go to work every day. Working at home makes a big difference. As long as I have electricity and can use my computer I am good. Even then, if we do lose the power I can always paint. Or read. These is always something good and creative to do.  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Many Choices for the Same Project*

I spent the bulk of yesterday organizing and getting started on the next project. As usual, as I was thinking it through, several other ideas came to mind. I find that this happens often when developing a new idea.

While it can be a good thing, it also tends to slow me down. It is as if you go into a candy shoppe and see fifty different types of candy - each one delicious in their own way, and you are told that you can have only one or two pieces. How in the world do you choose?










There comes a point when I have to just shut off my mind and focus on the task at hand. I find that there are days when I look at a a basic idea and think to myself "I could do *this* with these!" . . . "Oh! And I can do *this* too!" . . . "And I can even do them *this* way!" . . .

Before long, I find that I overwhelm myself with choices and wind up going in circles with my thinking. And that isn't really very productive.

So it comes to a point where I have to just stop thinking and start drawing. Since you can't draw more than one thing at a time, you have to make a choice and put the pen to the paper (or the pen mouse to the tablet in my case) and just start pushing it around to create something. And go from there.

While it seems easy to say, it isn't always as easy as you would think. I find that these different 'versions' of a certain idea can muddy up the water enough to really slow things down. I am constantly looking for things to make both my painting people happy as well as my scroll saw people. Many designs can be (somewhat) easily done in a version to please each of these groups, but there are times when I don't know which one to do first.

So yesterday in my thinking about the next project, I began with designing a new pattern for the painters. I think this may be another design that the Artist's Club would be interested in and it will be a great candidate for one that I will offer in kit form for the painters who don't scroll.

But as I was drawing, I got to thinking - "How COOL would this look scrolled?" and my mind wandered off in that direction too. I then found myself completely side tracked and thinking in another direction. Then there were the variations on that. And before I know it the day was just about done and while I was full of ideas, there was little that I actually drew on the computer.

I wouldn't at all consider it a wasted day though. In fact, sometimes these types of days are predecessors to some of my best projects. In the many years that I have done this (designing) I have learned that the unseen internal work of planning is equally, if not more important than the actual drawing. While there are times when some projects seem to just create themselves, more often than not they are offspring of other ideas that started out in one direction, and through refinement and thinking have gone through a type of metamorphosis and turned into a decent project.










"Catterfly" by the artist Evana is available as an art print

So for today, I am ready to spend the day drawing. The work that I will do may seem to others like it comes quickly, but that is only because of the time that I spent yesterday thinking things through and getting my plan laid out in my mind.

It will be both satisfying and fun to see things come to light. And I look forward to seeing the project develop over the rest of the week. In all its different forms. 

Have a great day today.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices for the Same Project*
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday organizing and getting started on the next project. As usual, as I was thinking it through, several other ideas came to mind. I find that this happens often when developing a new idea.
> 
> While it can be a good thing, it also tends to slow me down. It is as if you go into a candy shoppe and see fifty different types of candy - each one delicious in their own way, and you are told that you can have only one or two pieces. How in the world do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There comes a point when I have to just shut off my mind and focus on the task at hand. I find that there are days when I look at a a basic idea and think to myself "I could do *this* with these!" . . . "Oh! And I can do *this* too!" . . . "And I can even do them *this* way!" . . .
> 
> Before long, I find that I overwhelm myself with choices and wind up going in circles with my thinking. And that isn't really very productive.
> 
> So it comes to a point where I have to just stop thinking and start drawing. Since you can't draw more than one thing at a time, you have to make a choice and put the pen to the paper (or the pen mouse to the tablet in my case) and just start pushing it around to create something. And go from there.
> 
> While it seems easy to say, it isn't always as easy as you would think. I find that these different 'versions' of a certain idea can muddy up the water enough to really slow things down. I am constantly looking for things to make both my painting people happy as well as my scroll saw people. Many designs can be (somewhat) easily done in a version to please each of these groups, but there are times when I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> So yesterday in my thinking about the next project, I began with designing a new pattern for the painters. I think this may be another design that the Artist's Club would be interested in and it will be a great candidate for one that I will offer in kit form for the painters who don't scroll.
> 
> But as I was drawing, I got to thinking - "How COOL would this look scrolled?" and my mind wandered off in that direction too. I then found myself completely side tracked and thinking in another direction. Then there were the variations on that. And before I know it the day was just about done and while I was full of ideas, there was little that I actually drew on the computer.
> 
> I wouldn't at all consider it a wasted day though. In fact, sometimes these types of days are predecessors to some of my best projects. In the many years that I have done this (designing) I have learned that the unseen internal work of planning is equally, if not more important than the actual drawing. While there are times when some projects seem to just create themselves, more often than not they are offspring of other ideas that started out in one direction, and through refinement and thinking have gone through a type of metamorphosis and turned into a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Catterfly" by the artist Evana is available as an art print
> 
> So for today, I am ready to spend the day drawing. The work that I will do may seem to others like it comes quickly, but that is only because of the time that I spent yesterday thinking things through and getting my plan laid out in my mind.
> 
> It will be both satisfying and fun to see things come to light. And I look forward to seeing the project develop over the rest of the week. In all its different forms.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Love the pic of the Angelcat!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices for the Same Project*
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday organizing and getting started on the next project. As usual, as I was thinking it through, several other ideas came to mind. I find that this happens often when developing a new idea.
> 
> While it can be a good thing, it also tends to slow me down. It is as if you go into a candy shoppe and see fifty different types of candy - each one delicious in their own way, and you are told that you can have only one or two pieces. How in the world do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There comes a point when I have to just shut off my mind and focus on the task at hand. I find that there are days when I look at a a basic idea and think to myself "I could do *this* with these!" . . . "Oh! And I can do *this* too!" . . . "And I can even do them *this* way!" . . .
> 
> Before long, I find that I overwhelm myself with choices and wind up going in circles with my thinking. And that isn't really very productive.
> 
> So it comes to a point where I have to just stop thinking and start drawing. Since you can't draw more than one thing at a time, you have to make a choice and put the pen to the paper (or the pen mouse to the tablet in my case) and just start pushing it around to create something. And go from there.
> 
> While it seems easy to say, it isn't always as easy as you would think. I find that these different 'versions' of a certain idea can muddy up the water enough to really slow things down. I am constantly looking for things to make both my painting people happy as well as my scroll saw people. Many designs can be (somewhat) easily done in a version to please each of these groups, but there are times when I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> So yesterday in my thinking about the next project, I began with designing a new pattern for the painters. I think this may be another design that the Artist's Club would be interested in and it will be a great candidate for one that I will offer in kit form for the painters who don't scroll.
> 
> But as I was drawing, I got to thinking - "How COOL would this look scrolled?" and my mind wandered off in that direction too. I then found myself completely side tracked and thinking in another direction. Then there were the variations on that. And before I know it the day was just about done and while I was full of ideas, there was little that I actually drew on the computer.
> 
> I wouldn't at all consider it a wasted day though. In fact, sometimes these types of days are predecessors to some of my best projects. In the many years that I have done this (designing) I have learned that the unseen internal work of planning is equally, if not more important than the actual drawing. While there are times when some projects seem to just create themselves, more often than not they are offspring of other ideas that started out in one direction, and through refinement and thinking have gone through a type of metamorphosis and turned into a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Catterfly" by the artist Evana is available as an art print
> 
> So for today, I am ready to spend the day drawing. The work that I will do may seem to others like it comes quickly, but that is only because of the time that I spent yesterday thinking things through and getting my plan laid out in my mind.
> 
> It will be both satisfying and fun to see things come to light. And I look forward to seeing the project develop over the rest of the week. In all its different forms.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Sheila sometimes it can be just pencil and paper
I find that slows the "Monkey Mind" down a wee 
bit. With me my drawing is the start of a project
and it may be like you going to the pc mouse?
Whereas when I'm putting things down on scrap
paper, it feels lighter. However after an hour of this
I find some not bad ideas overall and I then tack all these
scraps of odd ideas to my drawing board and the design comes 
out.  Probably not a great explanation but it .
Have a stupendous day
Jamie
Just back from the big diy store with a sink, beech top and taps, it looks
as though the laundry may get finished this week.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices for the Same Project*
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday organizing and getting started on the next project. As usual, as I was thinking it through, several other ideas came to mind. I find that this happens often when developing a new idea.
> 
> While it can be a good thing, it also tends to slow me down. It is as if you go into a candy shoppe and see fifty different types of candy - each one delicious in their own way, and you are told that you can have only one or two pieces. How in the world do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There comes a point when I have to just shut off my mind and focus on the task at hand. I find that there are days when I look at a a basic idea and think to myself "I could do *this* with these!" . . . "Oh! And I can do *this* too!" . . . "And I can even do them *this* way!" . . .
> 
> Before long, I find that I overwhelm myself with choices and wind up going in circles with my thinking. And that isn't really very productive.
> 
> So it comes to a point where I have to just stop thinking and start drawing. Since you can't draw more than one thing at a time, you have to make a choice and put the pen to the paper (or the pen mouse to the tablet in my case) and just start pushing it around to create something. And go from there.
> 
> While it seems easy to say, it isn't always as easy as you would think. I find that these different 'versions' of a certain idea can muddy up the water enough to really slow things down. I am constantly looking for things to make both my painting people happy as well as my scroll saw people. Many designs can be (somewhat) easily done in a version to please each of these groups, but there are times when I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> So yesterday in my thinking about the next project, I began with designing a new pattern for the painters. I think this may be another design that the Artist's Club would be interested in and it will be a great candidate for one that I will offer in kit form for the painters who don't scroll.
> 
> But as I was drawing, I got to thinking - "How COOL would this look scrolled?" and my mind wandered off in that direction too. I then found myself completely side tracked and thinking in another direction. Then there were the variations on that. And before I know it the day was just about done and while I was full of ideas, there was little that I actually drew on the computer.
> 
> I wouldn't at all consider it a wasted day though. In fact, sometimes these types of days are predecessors to some of my best projects. In the many years that I have done this (designing) I have learned that the unseen internal work of planning is equally, if not more important than the actual drawing. While there are times when some projects seem to just create themselves, more often than not they are offspring of other ideas that started out in one direction, and through refinement and thinking have gone through a type of metamorphosis and turned into a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Catterfly" by the artist Evana is available as an art print
> 
> So for today, I am ready to spend the day drawing. The work that I will do may seem to others like it comes quickly, but that is only because of the time that I spent yesterday thinking things through and getting my plan laid out in my mind.
> 
> It will be both satisfying and fun to see things come to light. And I look forward to seeing the project develop over the rest of the week. In all its different forms.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Good morning Sheila. I find when ideas keep rolling around in my head and i think of many projects to work on, writing it down on paper helps clear the ideas into workable projects. I still have to use pen and paper to draw my ideas out as I still have not mastered Illustrator. I'm working my way through Sketchup videos to see if that program will work better for me. 
Still very cold here but I will wrap up warmly today and get out to the workshop for a little bit.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices for the Same Project*
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday organizing and getting started on the next project. As usual, as I was thinking it through, several other ideas came to mind. I find that this happens often when developing a new idea.
> 
> While it can be a good thing, it also tends to slow me down. It is as if you go into a candy shoppe and see fifty different types of candy - each one delicious in their own way, and you are told that you can have only one or two pieces. How in the world do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There comes a point when I have to just shut off my mind and focus on the task at hand. I find that there are days when I look at a a basic idea and think to myself "I could do *this* with these!" . . . "Oh! And I can do *this* too!" . . . "And I can even do them *this* way!" . . .
> 
> Before long, I find that I overwhelm myself with choices and wind up going in circles with my thinking. And that isn't really very productive.
> 
> So it comes to a point where I have to just stop thinking and start drawing. Since you can't draw more than one thing at a time, you have to make a choice and put the pen to the paper (or the pen mouse to the tablet in my case) and just start pushing it around to create something. And go from there.
> 
> While it seems easy to say, it isn't always as easy as you would think. I find that these different 'versions' of a certain idea can muddy up the water enough to really slow things down. I am constantly looking for things to make both my painting people happy as well as my scroll saw people. Many designs can be (somewhat) easily done in a version to please each of these groups, but there are times when I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> So yesterday in my thinking about the next project, I began with designing a new pattern for the painters. I think this may be another design that the Artist's Club would be interested in and it will be a great candidate for one that I will offer in kit form for the painters who don't scroll.
> 
> But as I was drawing, I got to thinking - "How COOL would this look scrolled?" and my mind wandered off in that direction too. I then found myself completely side tracked and thinking in another direction. Then there were the variations on that. And before I know it the day was just about done and while I was full of ideas, there was little that I actually drew on the computer.
> 
> I wouldn't at all consider it a wasted day though. In fact, sometimes these types of days are predecessors to some of my best projects. In the many years that I have done this (designing) I have learned that the unseen internal work of planning is equally, if not more important than the actual drawing. While there are times when some projects seem to just create themselves, more often than not they are offspring of other ideas that started out in one direction, and through refinement and thinking have gone through a type of metamorphosis and turned into a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Catterfly" by the artist Evana is available as an art print
> 
> So for today, I am ready to spend the day drawing. The work that I will do may seem to others like it comes quickly, but that is only because of the time that I spent yesterday thinking things through and getting my plan laid out in my mind.
> 
> It will be both satisfying and fun to see things come to light. And I look forward to seeing the project develop over the rest of the week. In all its different forms.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Hi, Jamie and Anna (It's lunch break time!)

I still like the pencil and paper too, but I use a pen tablet on my computer so it feels like pretty much the same thing. It saves me from drawing on paper, scanning the picture in, and then converting it to vector line work.










It took me a while to get used to it, but now that I am, it is hard to be without it. Saves me a load of time and allows me to offer crisp and clear patterns.

Yes - the learning curve for all the graphic software I use is huge. After fifteen years of working with Adobe Illustrator and other Adobe products, I am sure I only scratched the surface of the capabilities. I love when people ask me "How do you draw in Illustrator?" It is (almost) like asking "How can I do brain surgery?" (not really - but almost!)

Practice is the best way to become familiar with whatever program you use. Keeping up on the versions is also part of the job. Sometimes they change them faster than you can learn the old version!

Oh well - it keeps me sharp anyway!

Back to work for the afternoon. Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Many Choices for the Same Project*
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday organizing and getting started on the next project. As usual, as I was thinking it through, several other ideas came to mind. I find that this happens often when developing a new idea.
> 
> While it can be a good thing, it also tends to slow me down. It is as if you go into a candy shoppe and see fifty different types of candy - each one delicious in their own way, and you are told that you can have only one or two pieces. How in the world do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There comes a point when I have to just shut off my mind and focus on the task at hand. I find that there are days when I look at a a basic idea and think to myself "I could do *this* with these!" . . . "Oh! And I can do *this* too!" . . . "And I can even do them *this* way!" . . .
> 
> Before long, I find that I overwhelm myself with choices and wind up going in circles with my thinking. And that isn't really very productive.
> 
> So it comes to a point where I have to just stop thinking and start drawing. Since you can't draw more than one thing at a time, you have to make a choice and put the pen to the paper (or the pen mouse to the tablet in my case) and just start pushing it around to create something. And go from there.
> 
> While it seems easy to say, it isn't always as easy as you would think. I find that these different 'versions' of a certain idea can muddy up the water enough to really slow things down. I am constantly looking for things to make both my painting people happy as well as my scroll saw people. Many designs can be (somewhat) easily done in a version to please each of these groups, but there are times when I don't know which one to do first.
> 
> So yesterday in my thinking about the next project, I began with designing a new pattern for the painters. I think this may be another design that the Artist's Club would be interested in and it will be a great candidate for one that I will offer in kit form for the painters who don't scroll.
> 
> But as I was drawing, I got to thinking - "How COOL would this look scrolled?" and my mind wandered off in that direction too. I then found myself completely side tracked and thinking in another direction. Then there were the variations on that. And before I know it the day was just about done and while I was full of ideas, there was little that I actually drew on the computer.
> 
> I wouldn't at all consider it a wasted day though. In fact, sometimes these types of days are predecessors to some of my best projects. In the many years that I have done this (designing) I have learned that the unseen internal work of planning is equally, if not more important than the actual drawing. While there are times when some projects seem to just create themselves, more often than not they are offspring of other ideas that started out in one direction, and through refinement and thinking have gone through a type of metamorphosis and turned into a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Catterfly" by the artist Evana is available as an art print
> 
> So for today, I am ready to spend the day drawing. The work that I will do may seem to others like it comes quickly, but that is only because of the time that I spent yesterday thinking things through and getting my plan laid out in my mind.
> 
> It will be both satisfying and fun to see things come to light. And I look forward to seeing the project develop over the rest of the week. In all its different forms.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Gotta luv all these electronics. I like those chocolate cats… yum yum ?? lol


----------



## scrollgirl

*Anticipation*

Several days ago when I was working on cutting out one of my candle trays, I had an idea. I am not really sure where it came from, as it was completely unrelated to anything that I was working on at the time. But as I was cutting away and listening to some music, it just appeared out of nowhere, and I got somewhat excited.

I always find fascinating how our minds work. As a designer, there are days when I am driven and inspired, and other days when the well of ideas just seems dry. On the dry days, even the ideas that may have seemed incredible just a day or two before somehow lose their luster and no longer seem to be good. How the heck does that happen?

The worse thing is when I am really trying hard to think of something to fill a certain task or deadline that I have to meet and come up dry. While there are times when I can come up with a decent idea quickly, there are others when the pressure of having to do so somehow interferes with the creative process and for the life of me I can't think of anything interesting to do. It is at these times when I pull out my little book where I jot down all the extra ideas that I think of while working on something else. Some of these are silly and others are down right crazy, but occasionally there are some in there that have merit and give me a starting place for something new.

I find that on the "stuck" days it is best not to dwell on meeting deadlines and just trying to do something to push the pile or to pick one of the less spectacular designs and work on that for a bit. Usually when I stop trying so hard to think of new things and relax my mind a bit, the better ideas creep up on me and take me by surprise. If I can train myself to let go of the conscious effort when I am stuck and allow this process to occur, I usually wind up in a better place.

I think that this was one of those times it happened that way.

The past couple of days, I have been working on a new pattern. As with most other times, the mapping of things out in my head and the initial organization of the pattern are not only the most important part, but also probably the most boring part for those on the outside of my head looking in. Even Keith who is right here with me can't see what I see in my head as the vision for how this design will come out. I long ago stopped trying to explain these ideas beyond a general description of what they will be. I have found that my ability to describe what I see inside my head is nowhere near adequate for what I am actually thinking. I just need to do it to show you.

With that said, the process has begun and yesterday I accomplished some drawing and cutting. While I usually show bits and pieces of what I have cut, right now it is so unremarkable that I don't think it warrants doing so.

You just have to wait.

I see this design in three versions. One to paint, one to cut on the scroll saw as a scrolling project, and one in a new way that may also be considered 'painting'but is a bit different again. I am equally excited about all three, which is why I was in a bit of a muddle earlier this week. But yesterday I put my foot on the path and took that first step in one direction, and I am so far pleased and excited with the outcome.

I promise to show more tomorrow. But for now you just need to trust me. It is not yet time to show my hand, but the time will come soon. And hopefully the anticipation will only add to the project and it will be a wonderful surprise.










Have an incredible Wednesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> Several days ago when I was working on cutting out one of my candle trays, I had an idea. I am not really sure where it came from, as it was completely unrelated to anything that I was working on at the time. But as I was cutting away and listening to some music, it just appeared out of nowhere, and I got somewhat excited.
> 
> I always find fascinating how our minds work. As a designer, there are days when I am driven and inspired, and other days when the well of ideas just seems dry. On the dry days, even the ideas that may have seemed incredible just a day or two before somehow lose their luster and no longer seem to be good. How the heck does that happen?
> 
> The worse thing is when I am really trying hard to think of something to fill a certain task or deadline that I have to meet and come up dry. While there are times when I can come up with a decent idea quickly, there are others when the pressure of having to do so somehow interferes with the creative process and for the life of me I can't think of anything interesting to do. It is at these times when I pull out my little book where I jot down all the extra ideas that I think of while working on something else. Some of these are silly and others are down right crazy, but occasionally there are some in there that have merit and give me a starting place for something new.
> 
> I find that on the "stuck" days it is best not to dwell on meeting deadlines and just trying to do something to push the pile or to pick one of the less spectacular designs and work on that for a bit. Usually when I stop trying so hard to think of new things and relax my mind a bit, the better ideas creep up on me and take me by surprise. If I can train myself to let go of the conscious effort when I am stuck and allow this process to occur, I usually wind up in a better place.
> 
> I think that this was one of those times it happened that way.
> 
> The past couple of days, I have been working on a new pattern. As with most other times, the mapping of things out in my head and the initial organization of the pattern are not only the most important part, but also probably the most boring part for those on the outside of my head looking in. Even Keith who is right here with me can't see what I see in my head as the vision for how this design will come out. I long ago stopped trying to explain these ideas beyond a general description of what they will be. I have found that my ability to describe what I see inside my head is nowhere near adequate for what I am actually thinking. I just need to do it to show you.
> 
> With that said, the process has begun and yesterday I accomplished some drawing and cutting. While I usually show bits and pieces of what I have cut, right now it is so unremarkable that I don't think it warrants doing so.
> 
> You just have to wait.
> 
> I see this design in three versions. One to paint, one to cut on the scroll saw as a scrolling project, and one in a new way that may also be considered 'painting'but is a bit different again. I am equally excited about all three, which is why I was in a bit of a muddle earlier this week. But yesterday I put my foot on the path and took that first step in one direction, and I am so far pleased and excited with the outcome.
> 
> I promise to show more tomorrow. But for now you just need to trust me. It is not yet time to show my hand, but the time will come soon. And hopefully the anticipation will only add to the project and it will be a wonderful surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Wednesday!


Look forward to the "Three in One" Sheila

Have a Happy Day

Jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> Several days ago when I was working on cutting out one of my candle trays, I had an idea. I am not really sure where it came from, as it was completely unrelated to anything that I was working on at the time. But as I was cutting away and listening to some music, it just appeared out of nowhere, and I got somewhat excited.
> 
> I always find fascinating how our minds work. As a designer, there are days when I am driven and inspired, and other days when the well of ideas just seems dry. On the dry days, even the ideas that may have seemed incredible just a day or two before somehow lose their luster and no longer seem to be good. How the heck does that happen?
> 
> The worse thing is when I am really trying hard to think of something to fill a certain task or deadline that I have to meet and come up dry. While there are times when I can come up with a decent idea quickly, there are others when the pressure of having to do so somehow interferes with the creative process and for the life of me I can't think of anything interesting to do. It is at these times when I pull out my little book where I jot down all the extra ideas that I think of while working on something else. Some of these are silly and others are down right crazy, but occasionally there are some in there that have merit and give me a starting place for something new.
> 
> I find that on the "stuck" days it is best not to dwell on meeting deadlines and just trying to do something to push the pile or to pick one of the less spectacular designs and work on that for a bit. Usually when I stop trying so hard to think of new things and relax my mind a bit, the better ideas creep up on me and take me by surprise. If I can train myself to let go of the conscious effort when I am stuck and allow this process to occur, I usually wind up in a better place.
> 
> I think that this was one of those times it happened that way.
> 
> The past couple of days, I have been working on a new pattern. As with most other times, the mapping of things out in my head and the initial organization of the pattern are not only the most important part, but also probably the most boring part for those on the outside of my head looking in. Even Keith who is right here with me can't see what I see in my head as the vision for how this design will come out. I long ago stopped trying to explain these ideas beyond a general description of what they will be. I have found that my ability to describe what I see inside my head is nowhere near adequate for what I am actually thinking. I just need to do it to show you.
> 
> With that said, the process has begun and yesterday I accomplished some drawing and cutting. While I usually show bits and pieces of what I have cut, right now it is so unremarkable that I don't think it warrants doing so.
> 
> You just have to wait.
> 
> I see this design in three versions. One to paint, one to cut on the scroll saw as a scrolling project, and one in a new way that may also be considered 'painting'but is a bit different again. I am equally excited about all three, which is why I was in a bit of a muddle earlier this week. But yesterday I put my foot on the path and took that first step in one direction, and I am so far pleased and excited with the outcome.
> 
> I promise to show more tomorrow. But for now you just need to trust me. It is not yet time to show my hand, but the time will come soon. And hopefully the anticipation will only add to the project and it will be a wonderful surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Wednesday!


I find the muse is like a butterfly.

The harder you chase it the further it flies from your grasp.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> Several days ago when I was working on cutting out one of my candle trays, I had an idea. I am not really sure where it came from, as it was completely unrelated to anything that I was working on at the time. But as I was cutting away and listening to some music, it just appeared out of nowhere, and I got somewhat excited.
> 
> I always find fascinating how our minds work. As a designer, there are days when I am driven and inspired, and other days when the well of ideas just seems dry. On the dry days, even the ideas that may have seemed incredible just a day or two before somehow lose their luster and no longer seem to be good. How the heck does that happen?
> 
> The worse thing is when I am really trying hard to think of something to fill a certain task or deadline that I have to meet and come up dry. While there are times when I can come up with a decent idea quickly, there are others when the pressure of having to do so somehow interferes with the creative process and for the life of me I can't think of anything interesting to do. It is at these times when I pull out my little book where I jot down all the extra ideas that I think of while working on something else. Some of these are silly and others are down right crazy, but occasionally there are some in there that have merit and give me a starting place for something new.
> 
> I find that on the "stuck" days it is best not to dwell on meeting deadlines and just trying to do something to push the pile or to pick one of the less spectacular designs and work on that for a bit. Usually when I stop trying so hard to think of new things and relax my mind a bit, the better ideas creep up on me and take me by surprise. If I can train myself to let go of the conscious effort when I am stuck and allow this process to occur, I usually wind up in a better place.
> 
> I think that this was one of those times it happened that way.
> 
> The past couple of days, I have been working on a new pattern. As with most other times, the mapping of things out in my head and the initial organization of the pattern are not only the most important part, but also probably the most boring part for those on the outside of my head looking in. Even Keith who is right here with me can't see what I see in my head as the vision for how this design will come out. I long ago stopped trying to explain these ideas beyond a general description of what they will be. I have found that my ability to describe what I see inside my head is nowhere near adequate for what I am actually thinking. I just need to do it to show you.
> 
> With that said, the process has begun and yesterday I accomplished some drawing and cutting. While I usually show bits and pieces of what I have cut, right now it is so unremarkable that I don't think it warrants doing so.
> 
> You just have to wait.
> 
> I see this design in three versions. One to paint, one to cut on the scroll saw as a scrolling project, and one in a new way that may also be considered 'painting'but is a bit different again. I am equally excited about all three, which is why I was in a bit of a muddle earlier this week. But yesterday I put my foot on the path and took that first step in one direction, and I am so far pleased and excited with the outcome.
> 
> I promise to show more tomorrow. But for now you just need to trust me. It is not yet time to show my hand, but the time will come soon. And hopefully the anticipation will only add to the project and it will be a wonderful surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Wednesday!


drats ….

i thought i had a good chance today
with two aces

but your three have me beat


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> Several days ago when I was working on cutting out one of my candle trays, I had an idea. I am not really sure where it came from, as it was completely unrelated to anything that I was working on at the time. But as I was cutting away and listening to some music, it just appeared out of nowhere, and I got somewhat excited.
> 
> I always find fascinating how our minds work. As a designer, there are days when I am driven and inspired, and other days when the well of ideas just seems dry. On the dry days, even the ideas that may have seemed incredible just a day or two before somehow lose their luster and no longer seem to be good. How the heck does that happen?
> 
> The worse thing is when I am really trying hard to think of something to fill a certain task or deadline that I have to meet and come up dry. While there are times when I can come up with a decent idea quickly, there are others when the pressure of having to do so somehow interferes with the creative process and for the life of me I can't think of anything interesting to do. It is at these times when I pull out my little book where I jot down all the extra ideas that I think of while working on something else. Some of these are silly and others are down right crazy, but occasionally there are some in there that have merit and give me a starting place for something new.
> 
> I find that on the "stuck" days it is best not to dwell on meeting deadlines and just trying to do something to push the pile or to pick one of the less spectacular designs and work on that for a bit. Usually when I stop trying so hard to think of new things and relax my mind a bit, the better ideas creep up on me and take me by surprise. If I can train myself to let go of the conscious effort when I am stuck and allow this process to occur, I usually wind up in a better place.
> 
> I think that this was one of those times it happened that way.
> 
> The past couple of days, I have been working on a new pattern. As with most other times, the mapping of things out in my head and the initial organization of the pattern are not only the most important part, but also probably the most boring part for those on the outside of my head looking in. Even Keith who is right here with me can't see what I see in my head as the vision for how this design will come out. I long ago stopped trying to explain these ideas beyond a general description of what they will be. I have found that my ability to describe what I see inside my head is nowhere near adequate for what I am actually thinking. I just need to do it to show you.
> 
> With that said, the process has begun and yesterday I accomplished some drawing and cutting. While I usually show bits and pieces of what I have cut, right now it is so unremarkable that I don't think it warrants doing so.
> 
> You just have to wait.
> 
> I see this design in three versions. One to paint, one to cut on the scroll saw as a scrolling project, and one in a new way that may also be considered 'painting'but is a bit different again. I am equally excited about all three, which is why I was in a bit of a muddle earlier this week. But yesterday I put my foot on the path and took that first step in one direction, and I am so far pleased and excited with the outcome.
> 
> I promise to show more tomorrow. But for now you just need to trust me. It is not yet time to show my hand, but the time will come soon. And hopefully the anticipation will only add to the project and it will be a wonderful surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. Looking forward to seeing the new design. Very curious on the third method!
Enjoy the process.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> Several days ago when I was working on cutting out one of my candle trays, I had an idea. I am not really sure where it came from, as it was completely unrelated to anything that I was working on at the time. But as I was cutting away and listening to some music, it just appeared out of nowhere, and I got somewhat excited.
> 
> I always find fascinating how our minds work. As a designer, there are days when I am driven and inspired, and other days when the well of ideas just seems dry. On the dry days, even the ideas that may have seemed incredible just a day or two before somehow lose their luster and no longer seem to be good. How the heck does that happen?
> 
> The worse thing is when I am really trying hard to think of something to fill a certain task or deadline that I have to meet and come up dry. While there are times when I can come up with a decent idea quickly, there are others when the pressure of having to do so somehow interferes with the creative process and for the life of me I can't think of anything interesting to do. It is at these times when I pull out my little book where I jot down all the extra ideas that I think of while working on something else. Some of these are silly and others are down right crazy, but occasionally there are some in there that have merit and give me a starting place for something new.
> 
> I find that on the "stuck" days it is best not to dwell on meeting deadlines and just trying to do something to push the pile or to pick one of the less spectacular designs and work on that for a bit. Usually when I stop trying so hard to think of new things and relax my mind a bit, the better ideas creep up on me and take me by surprise. If I can train myself to let go of the conscious effort when I am stuck and allow this process to occur, I usually wind up in a better place.
> 
> I think that this was one of those times it happened that way.
> 
> The past couple of days, I have been working on a new pattern. As with most other times, the mapping of things out in my head and the initial organization of the pattern are not only the most important part, but also probably the most boring part for those on the outside of my head looking in. Even Keith who is right here with me can't see what I see in my head as the vision for how this design will come out. I long ago stopped trying to explain these ideas beyond a general description of what they will be. I have found that my ability to describe what I see inside my head is nowhere near adequate for what I am actually thinking. I just need to do it to show you.
> 
> With that said, the process has begun and yesterday I accomplished some drawing and cutting. While I usually show bits and pieces of what I have cut, right now it is so unremarkable that I don't think it warrants doing so.
> 
> You just have to wait.
> 
> I see this design in three versions. One to paint, one to cut on the scroll saw as a scrolling project, and one in a new way that may also be considered 'painting'but is a bit different again. I am equally excited about all three, which is why I was in a bit of a muddle earlier this week. But yesterday I put my foot on the path and took that first step in one direction, and I am so far pleased and excited with the outcome.
> 
> I promise to show more tomorrow. But for now you just need to trust me. It is not yet time to show my hand, but the time will come soon. And hopefully the anticipation will only add to the project and it will be a wonderful surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an incredible Wednesday!


Thank you for being my "cheering section!" I had a good day today and made some good progress. These designs will take several days to develop and it may seem like a slow process, but they are coming out OK. 

I appreciate your support as always.

We are getting a storm so I should make good headway tomorrow. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Never Lose Site of What You Dream*

I had fun yesterday, although it was a day of trial and error. As I see the ideas that I had been working on come to be, I experienced feelings of both excitement and some apprehension.

I think we all go through times of when we envision something that we are making, only to have it come out not exactly as we pictured it in our heads This isn't always a bad thing, as sometimes it comes out even better than we imagined. But sometimes it just comes up a little bit different than expected, and as we are working on it, we wonder if we will like the results at all.

I suppose it is part of the not knowing until we try. It is also part of trying new things and stretching our boundaries a bit and exploring new techniques. I think that people have in their minds that for some people, there is little they do that doesn't work out for them. I know that I look upon certain designers with expectations of only good things coming from them. Their track record stands before them and to others on the outside, designing new things seems to come easy and natural for them.

But for those of us who really know other designers and have friends who design, we know it isn't always the case. Many designers are good enough to share not only their victories with others, but also their struggles and even their failures. I think that is why forums and places like this are important. By seeing not only the successes of each other, but also sharing the times when things didn't go particularly well, it brings back a kind of 'humanizing' factor into our work and helps us understand that these little hiccups in our process are something that is considered normal among our peers, and even expected.

Knowing that motivates us to continue on whereas if we were working on our own, we may have given up long ago. I think it is very valuable.

My painting group was like that. Even though we all did our own different projects and worked at our own pace, I can think of many times when we were there to encourage and support each other. If someone had trouble with a particular part of their project, the rest of us were there to help out and even make light of the error. There were many times when we actually belly-laughed about certain mishaps, and even added a little good-natured teasing. One of our favorite sayings was "It looks good if you are driving by at 25 mph!"

That kind of friendship and acceptance really made learning new things fun. Even if none of us had tried a certain technique, between us all we managed to figure things out and we all learned from each other. It was a great thing.

Now we have graduated to 'cyber groups.' While we are no longer to get together in person, we have the next best thing - our computers - that allow us to socialize and visit and create with each other. Like anything, it has its plusses and minuses. While we are unable to sit in the same room with our fellow artists, we find that our classroom is much larger, and we are able to communicate with those all across the globe. And there are times when that feedback is just as valuable as when one was sitting by our side.

In any case, I did accomplish some things yesterday.

I was able to finish part of the first phase of this idea that I had. I had decided that I wanted to make some interesting and beautiful Venetian style mask ornaments. I don't know why I liked this idea so much, but for some reason it came to mind and stuck with me.

As I stated in earlier posts, there are going to be several versions of this idea, all geared to different people. You will see the other two come to be shortly

The first version is for the painters in the group. The masks are simple scroll sawn pieces cut from 1/8" Baltic birch. They measure approximately 4" in diameter and can be used as ornaments, garlands or even magnets. On this group, I decided to use some of the textured MUD from Margot Clark (www.margotclark.com) that I had used on the Hoiday Bell ornaments. The MUD comes in both black and white and is a great way to add dimension and interest to these types of design. The first three that I created are as follows:




























As you can see from the pictures, the overall painting of these pieces is quite simple. For the top mask (the black and gold one) I only used two colors of paint - (black and gold) and I used some black MUD to add some textured scrolls. After the MUD dried (it dries very hard) I was able to lightly brush it with the gold paint, giving it an antiqued look. I then simply glued on a couple of gold rhinestones and the feathers and it really dressed the simple piece up a lot.

The second mask, I chose to go for a different look. It is also quite simple to do, and would be easy to create even for a beginner. I blocked in the mask colors with pearlescent paint, and then piped in the dividing lines in white MUD. The only shading on the piece was on the white pearl, which I lightly shaded with gold to give an antique look. Again, I added some rhinestones and feathers for interest.

I debated whether or not to brush some silver metallic paint over the white MUD, but for now, I chose not to. I still may do so later on, but I didn't want to go overboard.

And finally, I made a third mask in a harlequin theme. For this version, I chose to paint a white and copper metallic pattern on it for the base, again shading only the white with gold. I wanted a good contrast on the details, so I again used the black MUD and when it was dry brushed it lightly in gold. This gave a sense of strong contrast, yet a continuity to the piece. I kept to using clear crystals on this one, as any other color may have just made the piece look too mish-mosh. The black feather balanced the light and dark nicely, I though.

That is as far as I got. It may not have been as far as I would have liked, but it was a start. I have in my head so many beautiful color combinations that would really look nice and it was hard to sort them out and just stick to one at a time. It certainly is fun though.

After all three of these were finished and dry, I sat back and just looked at them for a bit. There were moments when I was painting and creating when I had my doubts about this project, and I felt discouraged. What if I am the only one who likes them? What if they aren't something that anyone else would want to do?

I had a moment of wondering why I wanted to make these pieces so much, and what was driving me to do so. There are just some projects that I need to make. I don't know what drives me sometimes other than the fact that I like them.

But then I snapped out of it and came to my senses and pulled on what I have been saying here all along.

"Pursue the things you love doing, and then do them so well that people can't take their eyes off you." ― Maya Angelou

This is one time that I need to take my own advice. I never want to lose sight of that way of thinking.

I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Never Lose Site of What You Dream*
> 
> I had fun yesterday, although it was a day of trial and error. As I see the ideas that I had been working on come to be, I experienced feelings of both excitement and some apprehension.
> 
> I think we all go through times of when we envision something that we are making, only to have it come out not exactly as we pictured it in our heads This isn't always a bad thing, as sometimes it comes out even better than we imagined. But sometimes it just comes up a little bit different than expected, and as we are working on it, we wonder if we will like the results at all.
> 
> I suppose it is part of the not knowing until we try. It is also part of trying new things and stretching our boundaries a bit and exploring new techniques. I think that people have in their minds that for some people, there is little they do that doesn't work out for them. I know that I look upon certain designers with expectations of only good things coming from them. Their track record stands before them and to others on the outside, designing new things seems to come easy and natural for them.
> 
> But for those of us who really know other designers and have friends who design, we know it isn't always the case. Many designers are good enough to share not only their victories with others, but also their struggles and even their failures. I think that is why forums and places like this are important. By seeing not only the successes of each other, but also sharing the times when things didn't go particularly well, it brings back a kind of 'humanizing' factor into our work and helps us understand that these little hiccups in our process are something that is considered normal among our peers, and even expected.
> 
> Knowing that motivates us to continue on whereas if we were working on our own, we may have given up long ago. I think it is very valuable.
> 
> My painting group was like that. Even though we all did our own different projects and worked at our own pace, I can think of many times when we were there to encourage and support each other. If someone had trouble with a particular part of their project, the rest of us were there to help out and even make light of the error. There were many times when we actually belly-laughed about certain mishaps, and even added a little good-natured teasing. One of our favorite sayings was "It looks good if you are driving by at 25 mph!"
> 
> That kind of friendship and acceptance really made learning new things fun. Even if none of us had tried a certain technique, between us all we managed to figure things out and we all learned from each other. It was a great thing.
> 
> Now we have graduated to 'cyber groups.' While we are no longer to get together in person, we have the next best thing - our computers - that allow us to socialize and visit and create with each other. Like anything, it has its plusses and minuses. While we are unable to sit in the same room with our fellow artists, we find that our classroom is much larger, and we are able to communicate with those all across the globe. And there are times when that feedback is just as valuable as when one was sitting by our side.
> 
> In any case, I did accomplish some things yesterday.
> 
> I was able to finish part of the first phase of this idea that I had. I had decided that I wanted to make some interesting and beautiful Venetian style mask ornaments. I don't know why I liked this idea so much, but for some reason it came to mind and stuck with me.
> 
> As I stated in earlier posts, there are going to be several versions of this idea, all geared to different people. You will see the other two come to be shortly
> 
> The first version is for the painters in the group. The masks are simple scroll sawn pieces cut from 1/8" Baltic birch. They measure approximately 4" in diameter and can be used as ornaments, garlands or even magnets. On this group, I decided to use some of the textured MUD from Margot Clark (www.margotclark.com) that I had used on the Hoiday Bell ornaments. The MUD comes in both black and white and is a great way to add dimension and interest to these types of design. The first three that I created are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, the overall painting of these pieces is quite simple. For the top mask (the black and gold one) I only used two colors of paint - (black and gold) and I used some black MUD to add some textured scrolls. After the MUD dried (it dries very hard) I was able to lightly brush it with the gold paint, giving it an antiqued look. I then simply glued on a couple of gold rhinestones and the feathers and it really dressed the simple piece up a lot.
> 
> The second mask, I chose to go for a different look. It is also quite simple to do, and would be easy to create even for a beginner. I blocked in the mask colors with pearlescent paint, and then piped in the dividing lines in white MUD. The only shading on the piece was on the white pearl, which I lightly shaded with gold to give an antique look. Again, I added some rhinestones and feathers for interest.
> 
> I debated whether or not to brush some silver metallic paint over the white MUD, but for now, I chose not to. I still may do so later on, but I didn't want to go overboard.
> 
> And finally, I made a third mask in a harlequin theme. For this version, I chose to paint a white and copper metallic pattern on it for the base, again shading only the white with gold. I wanted a good contrast on the details, so I again used the black MUD and when it was dry brushed it lightly in gold. This gave a sense of strong contrast, yet a continuity to the piece. I kept to using clear crystals on this one, as any other color may have just made the piece look too mish-mosh. The black feather balanced the light and dark nicely, I though.
> 
> That is as far as I got. It may not have been as far as I would have liked, but it was a start. I have in my head so many beautiful color combinations that would really look nice and it was hard to sort them out and just stick to one at a time. It certainly is fun though.
> 
> After all three of these were finished and dry, I sat back and just looked at them for a bit. There were moments when I was painting and creating when I had my doubts about this project, and I felt discouraged. What if I am the only one who likes them? What if they aren't something that anyone else would want to do?
> 
> I had a moment of wondering why I wanted to make these pieces so much, and what was driving me to do so. There are just some projects that I need to make. I don't know what drives me sometimes other than the fact that I like them.
> 
> But then I snapped out of it and came to my senses and pulled on what I have been saying here all along.
> 
> "Pursue the things you love doing, and then do them so well that people can't take their eyes off you." ― Maya Angelou
> 
> This is one time that I need to take my own advice. I never want to lose sight of that way of thinking.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.


Sheila no worries those are wonderful
You have opened up a whole new category that has a lot
of potential for Scrollers . Lots of fancy dress balls and other fun
occasions. Your head must be bursting with variations. 
You deserve some Tea & Scones.

Have a wonderous day

Jamie


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Never Lose Site of What You Dream*
> 
> I had fun yesterday, although it was a day of trial and error. As I see the ideas that I had been working on come to be, I experienced feelings of both excitement and some apprehension.
> 
> I think we all go through times of when we envision something that we are making, only to have it come out not exactly as we pictured it in our heads This isn't always a bad thing, as sometimes it comes out even better than we imagined. But sometimes it just comes up a little bit different than expected, and as we are working on it, we wonder if we will like the results at all.
> 
> I suppose it is part of the not knowing until we try. It is also part of trying new things and stretching our boundaries a bit and exploring new techniques. I think that people have in their minds that for some people, there is little they do that doesn't work out for them. I know that I look upon certain designers with expectations of only good things coming from them. Their track record stands before them and to others on the outside, designing new things seems to come easy and natural for them.
> 
> But for those of us who really know other designers and have friends who design, we know it isn't always the case. Many designers are good enough to share not only their victories with others, but also their struggles and even their failures. I think that is why forums and places like this are important. By seeing not only the successes of each other, but also sharing the times when things didn't go particularly well, it brings back a kind of 'humanizing' factor into our work and helps us understand that these little hiccups in our process are something that is considered normal among our peers, and even expected.
> 
> Knowing that motivates us to continue on whereas if we were working on our own, we may have given up long ago. I think it is very valuable.
> 
> My painting group was like that. Even though we all did our own different projects and worked at our own pace, I can think of many times when we were there to encourage and support each other. If someone had trouble with a particular part of their project, the rest of us were there to help out and even make light of the error. There were many times when we actually belly-laughed about certain mishaps, and even added a little good-natured teasing. One of our favorite sayings was "It looks good if you are driving by at 25 mph!"
> 
> That kind of friendship and acceptance really made learning new things fun. Even if none of us had tried a certain technique, between us all we managed to figure things out and we all learned from each other. It was a great thing.
> 
> Now we have graduated to 'cyber groups.' While we are no longer to get together in person, we have the next best thing - our computers - that allow us to socialize and visit and create with each other. Like anything, it has its plusses and minuses. While we are unable to sit in the same room with our fellow artists, we find that our classroom is much larger, and we are able to communicate with those all across the globe. And there are times when that feedback is just as valuable as when one was sitting by our side.
> 
> In any case, I did accomplish some things yesterday.
> 
> I was able to finish part of the first phase of this idea that I had. I had decided that I wanted to make some interesting and beautiful Venetian style mask ornaments. I don't know why I liked this idea so much, but for some reason it came to mind and stuck with me.
> 
> As I stated in earlier posts, there are going to be several versions of this idea, all geared to different people. You will see the other two come to be shortly
> 
> The first version is for the painters in the group. The masks are simple scroll sawn pieces cut from 1/8" Baltic birch. They measure approximately 4" in diameter and can be used as ornaments, garlands or even magnets. On this group, I decided to use some of the textured MUD from Margot Clark (www.margotclark.com) that I had used on the Hoiday Bell ornaments. The MUD comes in both black and white and is a great way to add dimension and interest to these types of design. The first three that I created are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, the overall painting of these pieces is quite simple. For the top mask (the black and gold one) I only used two colors of paint - (black and gold) and I used some black MUD to add some textured scrolls. After the MUD dried (it dries very hard) I was able to lightly brush it with the gold paint, giving it an antiqued look. I then simply glued on a couple of gold rhinestones and the feathers and it really dressed the simple piece up a lot.
> 
> The second mask, I chose to go for a different look. It is also quite simple to do, and would be easy to create even for a beginner. I blocked in the mask colors with pearlescent paint, and then piped in the dividing lines in white MUD. The only shading on the piece was on the white pearl, which I lightly shaded with gold to give an antique look. Again, I added some rhinestones and feathers for interest.
> 
> I debated whether or not to brush some silver metallic paint over the white MUD, but for now, I chose not to. I still may do so later on, but I didn't want to go overboard.
> 
> And finally, I made a third mask in a harlequin theme. For this version, I chose to paint a white and copper metallic pattern on it for the base, again shading only the white with gold. I wanted a good contrast on the details, so I again used the black MUD and when it was dry brushed it lightly in gold. This gave a sense of strong contrast, yet a continuity to the piece. I kept to using clear crystals on this one, as any other color may have just made the piece look too mish-mosh. The black feather balanced the light and dark nicely, I though.
> 
> That is as far as I got. It may not have been as far as I would have liked, but it was a start. I have in my head so many beautiful color combinations that would really look nice and it was hard to sort them out and just stick to one at a time. It certainly is fun though.
> 
> After all three of these were finished and dry, I sat back and just looked at them for a bit. There were moments when I was painting and creating when I had my doubts about this project, and I felt discouraged. What if I am the only one who likes them? What if they aren't something that anyone else would want to do?
> 
> I had a moment of wondering why I wanted to make these pieces so much, and what was driving me to do so. There are just some projects that I need to make. I don't know what drives me sometimes other than the fact that I like them.
> 
> But then I snapped out of it and came to my senses and pulled on what I have been saying here all along.
> 
> "Pursue the things you love doing, and then do them so well that people can't take their eyes off you." ― Maya Angelou
> 
> This is one time that I need to take my own advice. I never want to lose sight of that way of thinking.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.


such cool designs! You are amazing!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Never Lose Site of What You Dream*
> 
> I had fun yesterday, although it was a day of trial and error. As I see the ideas that I had been working on come to be, I experienced feelings of both excitement and some apprehension.
> 
> I think we all go through times of when we envision something that we are making, only to have it come out not exactly as we pictured it in our heads This isn't always a bad thing, as sometimes it comes out even better than we imagined. But sometimes it just comes up a little bit different than expected, and as we are working on it, we wonder if we will like the results at all.
> 
> I suppose it is part of the not knowing until we try. It is also part of trying new things and stretching our boundaries a bit and exploring new techniques. I think that people have in their minds that for some people, there is little they do that doesn't work out for them. I know that I look upon certain designers with expectations of only good things coming from them. Their track record stands before them and to others on the outside, designing new things seems to come easy and natural for them.
> 
> But for those of us who really know other designers and have friends who design, we know it isn't always the case. Many designers are good enough to share not only their victories with others, but also their struggles and even their failures. I think that is why forums and places like this are important. By seeing not only the successes of each other, but also sharing the times when things didn't go particularly well, it brings back a kind of 'humanizing' factor into our work and helps us understand that these little hiccups in our process are something that is considered normal among our peers, and even expected.
> 
> Knowing that motivates us to continue on whereas if we were working on our own, we may have given up long ago. I think it is very valuable.
> 
> My painting group was like that. Even though we all did our own different projects and worked at our own pace, I can think of many times when we were there to encourage and support each other. If someone had trouble with a particular part of their project, the rest of us were there to help out and even make light of the error. There were many times when we actually belly-laughed about certain mishaps, and even added a little good-natured teasing. One of our favorite sayings was "It looks good if you are driving by at 25 mph!"
> 
> That kind of friendship and acceptance really made learning new things fun. Even if none of us had tried a certain technique, between us all we managed to figure things out and we all learned from each other. It was a great thing.
> 
> Now we have graduated to 'cyber groups.' While we are no longer to get together in person, we have the next best thing - our computers - that allow us to socialize and visit and create with each other. Like anything, it has its plusses and minuses. While we are unable to sit in the same room with our fellow artists, we find that our classroom is much larger, and we are able to communicate with those all across the globe. And there are times when that feedback is just as valuable as when one was sitting by our side.
> 
> In any case, I did accomplish some things yesterday.
> 
> I was able to finish part of the first phase of this idea that I had. I had decided that I wanted to make some interesting and beautiful Venetian style mask ornaments. I don't know why I liked this idea so much, but for some reason it came to mind and stuck with me.
> 
> As I stated in earlier posts, there are going to be several versions of this idea, all geared to different people. You will see the other two come to be shortly
> 
> The first version is for the painters in the group. The masks are simple scroll sawn pieces cut from 1/8" Baltic birch. They measure approximately 4" in diameter and can be used as ornaments, garlands or even magnets. On this group, I decided to use some of the textured MUD from Margot Clark (www.margotclark.com) that I had used on the Hoiday Bell ornaments. The MUD comes in both black and white and is a great way to add dimension and interest to these types of design. The first three that I created are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, the overall painting of these pieces is quite simple. For the top mask (the black and gold one) I only used two colors of paint - (black and gold) and I used some black MUD to add some textured scrolls. After the MUD dried (it dries very hard) I was able to lightly brush it with the gold paint, giving it an antiqued look. I then simply glued on a couple of gold rhinestones and the feathers and it really dressed the simple piece up a lot.
> 
> The second mask, I chose to go for a different look. It is also quite simple to do, and would be easy to create even for a beginner. I blocked in the mask colors with pearlescent paint, and then piped in the dividing lines in white MUD. The only shading on the piece was on the white pearl, which I lightly shaded with gold to give an antique look. Again, I added some rhinestones and feathers for interest.
> 
> I debated whether or not to brush some silver metallic paint over the white MUD, but for now, I chose not to. I still may do so later on, but I didn't want to go overboard.
> 
> And finally, I made a third mask in a harlequin theme. For this version, I chose to paint a white and copper metallic pattern on it for the base, again shading only the white with gold. I wanted a good contrast on the details, so I again used the black MUD and when it was dry brushed it lightly in gold. This gave a sense of strong contrast, yet a continuity to the piece. I kept to using clear crystals on this one, as any other color may have just made the piece look too mish-mosh. The black feather balanced the light and dark nicely, I though.
> 
> That is as far as I got. It may not have been as far as I would have liked, but it was a start. I have in my head so many beautiful color combinations that would really look nice and it was hard to sort them out and just stick to one at a time. It certainly is fun though.
> 
> After all three of these were finished and dry, I sat back and just looked at them for a bit. There were moments when I was painting and creating when I had my doubts about this project, and I felt discouraged. What if I am the only one who likes them? What if they aren't something that anyone else would want to do?
> 
> I had a moment of wondering why I wanted to make these pieces so much, and what was driving me to do so. There are just some projects that I need to make. I don't know what drives me sometimes other than the fact that I like them.
> 
> But then I snapped out of it and came to my senses and pulled on what I have been saying here all along.
> 
> "Pursue the things you love doing, and then do them so well that people can't take their eyes off you." ― Maya Angelou
> 
> This is one time that I need to take my own advice. I never want to lose sight of that way of thinking.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.


Good morning Sheila. These are awesome! I have to add that "MUD" to my list of paint supplies that I need to restock.

I can totally relate to what you are saying about a supportive group of creative people. I was having one of those days yesterday when I was doubting my wood carving skills as I was working on a bust of my great-nephew - a big learning curve for me. I went to my carving group weekly get together and came out a couple of hours later ready to forge forward with the project. Thanks to my carving buddies for their help and support.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Never Lose Site of What You Dream*
> 
> I had fun yesterday, although it was a day of trial and error. As I see the ideas that I had been working on come to be, I experienced feelings of both excitement and some apprehension.
> 
> I think we all go through times of when we envision something that we are making, only to have it come out not exactly as we pictured it in our heads This isn't always a bad thing, as sometimes it comes out even better than we imagined. But sometimes it just comes up a little bit different than expected, and as we are working on it, we wonder if we will like the results at all.
> 
> I suppose it is part of the not knowing until we try. It is also part of trying new things and stretching our boundaries a bit and exploring new techniques. I think that people have in their minds that for some people, there is little they do that doesn't work out for them. I know that I look upon certain designers with expectations of only good things coming from them. Their track record stands before them and to others on the outside, designing new things seems to come easy and natural for them.
> 
> But for those of us who really know other designers and have friends who design, we know it isn't always the case. Many designers are good enough to share not only their victories with others, but also their struggles and even their failures. I think that is why forums and places like this are important. By seeing not only the successes of each other, but also sharing the times when things didn't go particularly well, it brings back a kind of 'humanizing' factor into our work and helps us understand that these little hiccups in our process are something that is considered normal among our peers, and even expected.
> 
> Knowing that motivates us to continue on whereas if we were working on our own, we may have given up long ago. I think it is very valuable.
> 
> My painting group was like that. Even though we all did our own different projects and worked at our own pace, I can think of many times when we were there to encourage and support each other. If someone had trouble with a particular part of their project, the rest of us were there to help out and even make light of the error. There were many times when we actually belly-laughed about certain mishaps, and even added a little good-natured teasing. One of our favorite sayings was "It looks good if you are driving by at 25 mph!"
> 
> That kind of friendship and acceptance really made learning new things fun. Even if none of us had tried a certain technique, between us all we managed to figure things out and we all learned from each other. It was a great thing.
> 
> Now we have graduated to 'cyber groups.' While we are no longer to get together in person, we have the next best thing - our computers - that allow us to socialize and visit and create with each other. Like anything, it has its plusses and minuses. While we are unable to sit in the same room with our fellow artists, we find that our classroom is much larger, and we are able to communicate with those all across the globe. And there are times when that feedback is just as valuable as when one was sitting by our side.
> 
> In any case, I did accomplish some things yesterday.
> 
> I was able to finish part of the first phase of this idea that I had. I had decided that I wanted to make some interesting and beautiful Venetian style mask ornaments. I don't know why I liked this idea so much, but for some reason it came to mind and stuck with me.
> 
> As I stated in earlier posts, there are going to be several versions of this idea, all geared to different people. You will see the other two come to be shortly
> 
> The first version is for the painters in the group. The masks are simple scroll sawn pieces cut from 1/8" Baltic birch. They measure approximately 4" in diameter and can be used as ornaments, garlands or even magnets. On this group, I decided to use some of the textured MUD from Margot Clark (www.margotclark.com) that I had used on the Hoiday Bell ornaments. The MUD comes in both black and white and is a great way to add dimension and interest to these types of design. The first three that I created are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, the overall painting of these pieces is quite simple. For the top mask (the black and gold one) I only used two colors of paint - (black and gold) and I used some black MUD to add some textured scrolls. After the MUD dried (it dries very hard) I was able to lightly brush it with the gold paint, giving it an antiqued look. I then simply glued on a couple of gold rhinestones and the feathers and it really dressed the simple piece up a lot.
> 
> The second mask, I chose to go for a different look. It is also quite simple to do, and would be easy to create even for a beginner. I blocked in the mask colors with pearlescent paint, and then piped in the dividing lines in white MUD. The only shading on the piece was on the white pearl, which I lightly shaded with gold to give an antique look. Again, I added some rhinestones and feathers for interest.
> 
> I debated whether or not to brush some silver metallic paint over the white MUD, but for now, I chose not to. I still may do so later on, but I didn't want to go overboard.
> 
> And finally, I made a third mask in a harlequin theme. For this version, I chose to paint a white and copper metallic pattern on it for the base, again shading only the white with gold. I wanted a good contrast on the details, so I again used the black MUD and when it was dry brushed it lightly in gold. This gave a sense of strong contrast, yet a continuity to the piece. I kept to using clear crystals on this one, as any other color may have just made the piece look too mish-mosh. The black feather balanced the light and dark nicely, I though.
> 
> That is as far as I got. It may not have been as far as I would have liked, but it was a start. I have in my head so many beautiful color combinations that would really look nice and it was hard to sort them out and just stick to one at a time. It certainly is fun though.
> 
> After all three of these were finished and dry, I sat back and just looked at them for a bit. There were moments when I was painting and creating when I had my doubts about this project, and I felt discouraged. What if I am the only one who likes them? What if they aren't something that anyone else would want to do?
> 
> I had a moment of wondering why I wanted to make these pieces so much, and what was driving me to do so. There are just some projects that I need to make. I don't know what drives me sometimes other than the fact that I like them.
> 
> But then I snapped out of it and came to my senses and pulled on what I have been saying here all along.
> 
> "Pursue the things you love doing, and then do them so well that people can't take their eyes off you." ― Maya Angelou
> 
> This is one time that I need to take my own advice. I never want to lose sight of that way of thinking.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.


Hi, Everyone! It was another fun day of painting. You can see what I am doing in tomorrow's blog. (Tricky, aren't I?  )

I don't know what I would do without you all. I really appreciate the support. I can see lots of uses for these fun masks - including Mardi Gras, Halloween, and several other occasions. I am going to make several sets of instructions to do them in many different ways.

It was slow going today, but they look pretty cool. I am happy about that. You know the old saying . . . Rome wasn't built in a day. As long as they come out good, I don't care if they take a week. 

It is nice to come here and see your comments. Makes me want to do better. Thanks again so much!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Never Lose Site of What You Dream*
> 
> I had fun yesterday, although it was a day of trial and error. As I see the ideas that I had been working on come to be, I experienced feelings of both excitement and some apprehension.
> 
> I think we all go through times of when we envision something that we are making, only to have it come out not exactly as we pictured it in our heads This isn't always a bad thing, as sometimes it comes out even better than we imagined. But sometimes it just comes up a little bit different than expected, and as we are working on it, we wonder if we will like the results at all.
> 
> I suppose it is part of the not knowing until we try. It is also part of trying new things and stretching our boundaries a bit and exploring new techniques. I think that people have in their minds that for some people, there is little they do that doesn't work out for them. I know that I look upon certain designers with expectations of only good things coming from them. Their track record stands before them and to others on the outside, designing new things seems to come easy and natural for them.
> 
> But for those of us who really know other designers and have friends who design, we know it isn't always the case. Many designers are good enough to share not only their victories with others, but also their struggles and even their failures. I think that is why forums and places like this are important. By seeing not only the successes of each other, but also sharing the times when things didn't go particularly well, it brings back a kind of 'humanizing' factor into our work and helps us understand that these little hiccups in our process are something that is considered normal among our peers, and even expected.
> 
> Knowing that motivates us to continue on whereas if we were working on our own, we may have given up long ago. I think it is very valuable.
> 
> My painting group was like that. Even though we all did our own different projects and worked at our own pace, I can think of many times when we were there to encourage and support each other. If someone had trouble with a particular part of their project, the rest of us were there to help out and even make light of the error. There were many times when we actually belly-laughed about certain mishaps, and even added a little good-natured teasing. One of our favorite sayings was "It looks good if you are driving by at 25 mph!"
> 
> That kind of friendship and acceptance really made learning new things fun. Even if none of us had tried a certain technique, between us all we managed to figure things out and we all learned from each other. It was a great thing.
> 
> Now we have graduated to 'cyber groups.' While we are no longer to get together in person, we have the next best thing - our computers - that allow us to socialize and visit and create with each other. Like anything, it has its plusses and minuses. While we are unable to sit in the same room with our fellow artists, we find that our classroom is much larger, and we are able to communicate with those all across the globe. And there are times when that feedback is just as valuable as when one was sitting by our side.
> 
> In any case, I did accomplish some things yesterday.
> 
> I was able to finish part of the first phase of this idea that I had. I had decided that I wanted to make some interesting and beautiful Venetian style mask ornaments. I don't know why I liked this idea so much, but for some reason it came to mind and stuck with me.
> 
> As I stated in earlier posts, there are going to be several versions of this idea, all geared to different people. You will see the other two come to be shortly
> 
> The first version is for the painters in the group. The masks are simple scroll sawn pieces cut from 1/8" Baltic birch. They measure approximately 4" in diameter and can be used as ornaments, garlands or even magnets. On this group, I decided to use some of the textured MUD from Margot Clark (www.margotclark.com) that I had used on the Hoiday Bell ornaments. The MUD comes in both black and white and is a great way to add dimension and interest to these types of design. The first three that I created are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, the overall painting of these pieces is quite simple. For the top mask (the black and gold one) I only used two colors of paint - (black and gold) and I used some black MUD to add some textured scrolls. After the MUD dried (it dries very hard) I was able to lightly brush it with the gold paint, giving it an antiqued look. I then simply glued on a couple of gold rhinestones and the feathers and it really dressed the simple piece up a lot.
> 
> The second mask, I chose to go for a different look. It is also quite simple to do, and would be easy to create even for a beginner. I blocked in the mask colors with pearlescent paint, and then piped in the dividing lines in white MUD. The only shading on the piece was on the white pearl, which I lightly shaded with gold to give an antique look. Again, I added some rhinestones and feathers for interest.
> 
> I debated whether or not to brush some silver metallic paint over the white MUD, but for now, I chose not to. I still may do so later on, but I didn't want to go overboard.
> 
> And finally, I made a third mask in a harlequin theme. For this version, I chose to paint a white and copper metallic pattern on it for the base, again shading only the white with gold. I wanted a good contrast on the details, so I again used the black MUD and when it was dry brushed it lightly in gold. This gave a sense of strong contrast, yet a continuity to the piece. I kept to using clear crystals on this one, as any other color may have just made the piece look too mish-mosh. The black feather balanced the light and dark nicely, I though.
> 
> That is as far as I got. It may not have been as far as I would have liked, but it was a start. I have in my head so many beautiful color combinations that would really look nice and it was hard to sort them out and just stick to one at a time. It certainly is fun though.
> 
> After all three of these were finished and dry, I sat back and just looked at them for a bit. There were moments when I was painting and creating when I had my doubts about this project, and I felt discouraged. What if I am the only one who likes them? What if they aren't something that anyone else would want to do?
> 
> I had a moment of wondering why I wanted to make these pieces so much, and what was driving me to do so. There are just some projects that I need to make. I don't know what drives me sometimes other than the fact that I like them.
> 
> But then I snapped out of it and came to my senses and pulled on what I have been saying here all along.
> 
> "Pursue the things you love doing, and then do them so well that people can't take their eyes off you." ― Maya Angelou
> 
> This is one time that I need to take my own advice. I never want to lose sight of that way of thinking.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.


Lookin like Mardi Gras will soon be here.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly but Surely*

We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.

I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.

It's that simple.

I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:




























So far, so good.

Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.

I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)

I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.

I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!

I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.

Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


I can hear the Zydeko music playin in my head. Very nice masks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Now Roger! You are going to make me look up "Zydeko music!" I never heard of that so I don't know if that is a GOOD thing or a BAD thing! LOL

Thanks! (I think!) 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


This has the makings of a really good series about it. The sort that people will want to make/collect all of. Nice work, Sheila. I also agree that it's a good idea to have a variety of sources for supplies and good to seek out new ones now and again. Thanks to you asking about UK sorces for scroolsawing wood I have now a couple more Birch ply suppliers.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Don't feel badly Sheila, I had to look it up too. It's basically Louisiana Creole folk music.

Here's what Wikipedia says,

"Usually fast tempo and dominated by the button or piano accordion and a form of a washboard known as a "rub-board," "scrub-board," "wash-board," or frottoir, zydeco music was originally created at house dances, where families and friends gathered for socializing.

As a result, the music integrated waltz, shuffles, two-steps, blues, rock and roll, and other dance music forms of the era. Today, zydeco integrates genres such as R&B, soul, brass band, reggae, hip hop, ska, rock, Afro-Caribbean and other styles, in addition to the traditional forms."


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.












My beautiful cat Coco - Mardi Gras style! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


As always, very nice work, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Sheila your having fun, that is great.
I think that they are great even without the stones
But I'm Levi 501 and washed out. 

jamie
Lost a dog yesterday (Mfutah)but located her within hours on Facebook.
Are folk not wonderful


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Sheila , these are beautiful! I like the bling on them! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the series.
It's getting a bit milder here, up to 7 degrees this weekend. I might even make it out to my workshop without having to put several layers on to keep out the cold!
Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> We have all heard the saying "Good things take time." As I work on these new ornaments, I am finding that statement to be true. While in my mind I start out thinking that they could all be done in a day, in reality, they cannot. I still have too many ideas jumbled up in my head and I have to do all I can not to be overwhelmed by them. There are only so many directions that I can think of at once without being completely stopped from overload.
> 
> I found that for me the best thing I could do is not think past right where I am at the moment. When looking at a dozen blank pieces of wood, it is easy for me to get in a muddle as to what I will be doing next. This may sound silly, but if you all knew the amount of time I have wasted in the past because I am thinking about several things at once and as a result paralyzed because I don't know where to start. When this happens, I need to just take one piece, put the others away, and start to paint or draw.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> I found myself in that very predicament yesterday as I began working on these. But once I realized I was in that place and did indeed focus on one piece, things started moving. As a result, I finished the first three ornaments of the set that I am going to call "Haunted Masquerade." Here are pictures of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Once I got rolling on them, they really started to take shape. There will be 12 in the set altogether, and they will all be Halloween themed.
> 
> I find that photographing them was quite a challenge, as they are all finished with pearl, iridescent or metallic paint. They also all will have rhinestone studs accenting them as you can see. After spending quite a bit of time trying different lighting and settings on my camera and being quite unsuccessful, I remembered that we had the wonderful light box that Keith had built and it worked beautifully. (Sometimes I can't see the nose in front of my face!)
> 
> I found though that I have on hand a limited quantity of rhinestones on hand, and it caused me to do some online research prior to writing this post to find a distributor that I could both order from and recommend in the pattern for others.
> 
> I think I hit the jackpot, as I found a company that is out of Canada, but ships to the USA too. Their variety of rhinestones is amazing, as is their prices. They ship the same day too and the cost for shipping the tiny stones is minimal. I am going to place an order as soon as I am done writing here this morning, as I want to have a quantity on hand for not only the rest of these, but other designing too. I find that many people love my embellished ornaments and projects and it is so easy to add some "bling" to them using rhinestones. I am going to be like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> I will let you all know how I do with them. I think I am going to hold off adding the rhinestones to the following pieces until my shipment arrives. I would rather wait and have a better variety to choose from.
> 
> Well, it's Friday already and we are supposed to get a really cold spell here in our parts for the next few days. We have to run out and do some errands today, but after that we can settle in for a nice productive weekend. Hopefully I will get the rest of these done in the next couple of days. I hope you like what I have here so far.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Thank you Lee! 
Jamie - I am glad you like them too. Bling or not, they are fun! 
Hi, Anna - I am glad you are getting your warmer weather. It was really cold here yesterday - the coldest day yet. But we are prepared. 

Have a great day all! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Supplier for "Bling"*

I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.

One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.

I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.

The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.

Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.

When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.

Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:










For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.

I also ordered this:










It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.

After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.

I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.

Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .

I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all. 

So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.

It's going to be a good weekend!

Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.










Be happy and have fun!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


Sheila you have a great weekend as well.
Poor cat, that is what the kids do with my whiskers LoL
Have a pattern drawn for my first scrollsaw project, wish
me luck.
Jamie
In a Sunny & Snowy Scotland
Life is Gtreat


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


Hi, Jamie!
I was just writing you a message! That wasn't me pulling the kitty's whiskers! They'ed swat me for sure! I can't wait to see what you have come up with!  Look for my email soon.

Sheila


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


OMG! This cat pic took me back to my childhood when I used to "torture" my cat that looked exactly like this by pulling gently on her whiskers like this! She didn't seem to mind and was a very loving and faithful companion for many years, until she got old and cranky. She started biting for no reason when petted. One eventful day generated a memory as vivid as an HD color picture. I was playing in the sandbox and she came over to be petted as usual. She rolled onto her back and I could sense that she was getting ready to bite. Some cats nibble to show their affection (a cat kiss) but these were blood drawing full on chomps. I somehow managed to sneak her tail alongside my finger and when the inevitable happened, I was faster than she and got my finger out of the way. She bit hard on her own tail, screeched and spun out of the sand box leaving skid marks my brother would have been proud of. I laughed until my sides ached. Later that day she was all friendly again and never ever tried to bite again. LOL
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


I used to 'play' gently with some of the assorted kitties in my life like that too. My beautiful Siamese cat Jasmine used to let me pose her ears in funny ways to "be the sheep" or "be the bunny" She never minded at all because I was gentle and she always came back for more. I had her for 16 years and she was constantly by my side.

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


*Dan K* What a laugh
With my dogs I let them bite their lip when they want
to chew on me 2-3 times and they don't bite no more

*Sheila* we adopted a feral cat in Durban that had a tail
bent at 90 deg . We called him Kinky. Ok so that is fine in the
beginning. Until he had a night out with the boys and Shirley
got all motherly and worried about her wee baby.
She went out in her nightdress shouting "Kinky" I wish I had
an ipod in those days LoL
Jamie


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


ROFL! 
"KINKEEEEY" !!!
DanK


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


Looks like a cat saying 'We don't need no steenkin' badges' (Blazing Saddles).

The tool looks interesting. I'm sure you'll let us know how it pans out.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


I loved that movie, Martyn! I will definitely keep you updated. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


Sheila,

I wish you the best with your new bling supplier. It's always exciting anticipating "that package."

I have often wondered how you can visually do such detailed work on the scroll saw. Now you mention that you had trouble seeing to remove the glue strings. I certainly hope your vision doesn't keep you from scrolling as you "mature." One reason I rarely use the band saw or scroll saw is because I can no longer focus on the line and see what I'm doing, (haven't been able to see well enough for the last 15 years). With a table saw, I just set the fence where I need it (which often requires removing my glasses and getting my nose on the saw) and once it's lined up, I flip down the face shield, turn on the saw, and cut. I still hope that maybe one day when the cataracts get bad enough to remove and they implant lenses, I might be able to see to do closework again. Until then, I'll be quite content to admire yours!

L/W


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Supplier for "Bling"*
> 
> I am afraid that I don't have any additional pictures to show you on the new project just yet. Yesterday was a day that I had to do errands and other things that took up the majority of the day. But that is OK though. I am finally getting the snow I like so much and we are well-prepared to bunk it in here for the weekend. I should make good progress the next couple of days.
> 
> One of the things that I did accomplish yesterday was that I found a great company right here in Canada that I could order crystal rhinestones from Those of you who read often know how I love adding a bit of "bling" to my projects, and I know that many of you are just like me. Finding a place that could supply things that I could use in my designs that my customers can order from too is not always easy to do. Especially here in Canada. But in looking for a mail order company to supply me with rhinestones for decorating my projects, I came across a potentially awesome company. They are called Rhinestones Canada and so far I am really happy with their service. I will do a better report on them in a couple of days when I receive my order, but so far I am really impressed with them. They had a nice variety of rhinestones in three different "grades" and prices - so you didn't have to get the more expensive ones if you didn't want them, but they were available if you did.
> 
> I spent a while making up a pretty big order. After all - I am a designer and I can think of so many uses for these crystals. Up until now, I only had flat-backed rhinestones that I got way back (I don't even remember from where) They are plastic stones and while they kind of do the job, they don't have the shine and color that I would have liked. Up close they look . . . well . . . plastic. The only ones that I had that were real crystal were the clear ones that I have been using, and you could really see the difference in the shine and sparkle.
> 
> The site advertised "same day shipping" if my order was placed by 2pm. I liked that because like everyone else in the world, when I order something I would like it to arrive here yesterday, please. Knowing that a company makes an effort to get that order out the door is a plus.
> 
> Since they are located in Canada, there is no import fees or duty on the products, and that is another plus. Since moving here from Chicago, I can really appreciate finding companies to order from where I don't have to pay import fees. While when things going from Canada to the USA don't have fees, they certainly do coming this way. It is just part of living here, I suppose.
> 
> When making up my order, the list became quite long (really, really long as a matter of fact!) The prices per gross of these stones was very reasonable, and you would be surprised how many stones you could use in a single project. I think my SLD301 Embellished Christmas Tree Ornaments pattern set took over 125 stones. That's almost a gross right there for a set. And while I used round beads and drilled a small depression for each of these decorations on this pattern, They could have easily been decorated with flat backed rhinestones.
> 
> Below is a picture of one of the ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these trees, I used 3mm round beads. In order to set the beads on the ornaments, I needed to pre-drill depressions for them to fit into to hold them, as well as the glue. This worked out fine, but I also think that this would look nice with mulit-colored crystal rhinestones. It would just make a different look for it altogether. The 3mm rhinestones cost only about $1.75 for a gross of them for the DMC middle grade, and only $1.25 a gross for the Korean grade stones. (I ordered both types to see if I could tell the difference. I also found that not all colors were ordered in all grades, so sometimes that dictated which type I ordered.) They are all leaded crystal though, so no matter what, I am hopeful that they will be nicer than the plastic stones or beads that I had used previously.
> 
> I also ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a hot-fix applicator wand to apply the stones. Apparently the DMC and also the Korean stones come pre-glued. You could still use your own glue, but this glue is activated with heat so you could use your own iron, or this nifty wand to heat the stones and set them into place. I can't imagine getting them to stay where you want with a household iron though, as to me it would seem impossible to place them properly. The wand only cost $15.75 and to me it seemed well worth the money. It comes with the stand and applicator tips to fit many sizes of stones, and they say the glue is pretty strong. You are even supposed to be able to affix them to fabric such as T-shirts with it, so hopefully it will hold on painted wood OK.
> 
> After futzing around with a toothpick and the E6000 glue that I used on the masks that I made already, this will be a welcome appliance if it works like it is supposed to. While the E6000 stuck well, it was very thick and jelly-like and I had problems with very long and thin "strings" coming from the puddle of glue to where I glued the stone. What a pain to get rid of too! I don't know about you guys, but the older I get the worse my eyes are and the more tedious of a task this becomes. Not to mention having too much glue stick to the backs of these if you dip them (which is the method that I did find worked best.) Overall, it just seems easier and cleaner to use this tool. Again, I promise a full report when I get to play a bit after my supplies arrive.
> 
> I found communication with the company to be wonderful. I placed the order around 10am my time and received a confirmation from them before 1pm. This was pretty good considering that they are located in British Columbia, which is all the way the other side of Canada and four hours difference. They were out of one of the styles of storage trays that I ordered, but they suggested very acceptable alternatives and were able to send them too. Of all the stones that I ordered (again - there were MANY!) they were only out of one kind, and were able to send me an alternative in a different grade. That was also great. The owner of the company (Linda) called me and we made sure the order was correct. By the afternoon, I received a tracking number and the entire order was shipped and on its way. I couldn't see how the company could do any better.
> 
> Now it is up to Canada Post. It went out priority, so hopefully by the end of next week it will be here. In the mean time, I won't be using any more of the plastic crystals that I have here for my masks. I will wait for the good ones to arrive. I may also try to pick the others off of these so I can put the good one on there too, but I am not sure about that. We will see . . .
> 
> I love finding new companies that have their act together. I am hopeful that the products are as good as they seem. If they are, I will certainly recommend them as a source in my patterns. I love sharing good news with you all.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have coffee brewed and nine more blank masks to play with and paint this weekend. The cats are curled up at my feet and the snow is still falling outside. Even if we lose power, I will be able to keep painting.
> 
> It's going to be a good weekend!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourself. Keep warm and do something to make you happy. Life is short. It is best when you are able to enjoy whatever comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy and have fun!


Good evening Sheila. It's nice to know that we have some good craft suppliers in Canada! I find I usually have to head across the line if I need some good crafting supplies. It's nice to know Rhinstones is Canadian and located in BC - bonus!
Enjoy your snow. My neighbour is in your area at the minute visiting relatives. She'll be missing the foggy and damp weather we are having and the sun tomorrow!
Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pushing the Pile *

Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.

Poopie! 

I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.

I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.

In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.

I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:










While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?

Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.

In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.

But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good. 

At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.

Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Sheila take it easy, chill and enjoy your movie
The new mask looks great.
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Thanks, Jamie!  Have a good day too!

Sheila


----------



## REK

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Hope you get better soon, the back is one of those parts that just has to speak up and let you know it is there.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Hi Sheila, I haven't been around much lately. It looks like your still working hard at your passion. That's why your so talented, I love seeing all your work you are a big inspiration to me. Thank you.


----------



## JesseTutt

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Get well soon!


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Hi:
I can tell you from experience that you will never know what hit you to cause the pain. You could have picked up a box yesterday or turned wrong. At the time you were fine. Most likely it will go away the same way it came. Some heat and moving around as much as you can will help.
Have fun and don't make any quick moves and you will be good as new in a short time.
Good Luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Thanks again all for your kind words. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it, but when I put things out here every day and said I wanted to get these ornaments done by the weekend, you would all kind of wonder if I came up empty, wouldn't you? I promise I am going slow. Ice and heat alternatively and just taking it down a notch. I am going to put on a movie and maybe draw, but I am trying to take the pressure off of myself and tell myself that there is nothing screaming at me so I can afford to slow down. Besides - if I don't I may be laid up a lot longer.

I appreciate all of you nice comments. I promise just to take it slow. Really.

 <-- Still smiling!

Sheila


----------



## kiefer

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Sheila 
Take care of yourself and put your health first and foremost .
Your business can wait ,but I know how you feel about that ,just cant sit still and always thinking .
*Get well soon and all the best* .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Might try touching your toes and stretching when you can. That has fixed all my back problems when I remember to keep stretched! Hope you get better quick!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Hi Sheila,
Maybe it's your body telling you that you need some "me" time! Take it easy and enjoy your Sunday. The scroll saw mask is going to look awesome!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing the Pile *
> 
> Yesterday I had some unexpected things thrown my way. For some reason, my body decided to show its age in a somewhat nasty way. While getting up, it seems that something went awry with one side of my lower back, causing me a great deal of discomfort. There was no warning with this and I was just standing up when it happened. I didn't lift anything heavy and I was fresh out of the shower, so my muscles were warm. I am completely confuzzled as to how this occurred, and I wouldn't believe that it could have even happened but for the sharp pain in my lower back when I move.
> 
> Poopie!
> 
> I had Keith rub the area for me and took some Ibuprofen and had to take it quite easy yesterday. It was pretty much impossible for me to paint, because of the way I sit when I do so. It just wouldn't work with this going on.
> 
> I was able to sit at the computer a bit, as long as I got up to move around periodically (which usually meant removing several cats from around my legs and warm blanket!) We had fortunately just purchased a new couch this past year where the two seats on the end recline and it is quite supportive and comfortable. Fortunately, it is where I typically sit while on my computer here, so that is good.
> 
> In the afternoon I was getting quite antsy and I decided to change gears and even though I abandoned the idea of painting for now, I still wanted to do a version of the masks that were scrolled. So I drew.
> 
> I got the first one done, and I am quite pleased with it. I took my time and as I said, I stopped frequently to get up and walk around and stretch. Here is a little sample of the drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I realize that resting is something that I need to do, so is creating. One good part about working in many directions is that it gives you lots of alternatives to do something that is comfortable to do at the time when something like this happens. It isn't as if I have the flue and my whole body feels horrid. It is only my back and then too it is only when I move around and sit certain ways. Once I am comfortable, I am good for a while. So why not make good use of that time and push the large pile of ideas along a little bit?
> 
> Today I am going to go slow. If I hadn't seen any improvement, I would have headed to the doctor, but while I am not "all better" just yet, I do feel much better than yesterday. What baffles me the most is I just don't know what I did to trigger this. We do sit a lot in our various part of work, but we also do go to the gym three times a week to keep ourselves somewhat fit. I hope it was just a fluke and something got pinched or something like that.
> 
> In any case, I am slowing it down for a couple of days.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't still be a little bit productive. I have a couple of "girl" movies in mind to watch today. as Keith will be out for a while and I have some cats here to keep me company and I can draw here for a bit and work on the scrolled part of these designs while I wait for my crystal rhinestones to arrive. So all is good.
> 
> At least the pile will move forward a bit, even though it will be a bit slower than I originally intended.
> 
> Our snow turned to rain yesterday and once again we have a muddy mess on our hands. Reports from my friends that are west of me say that colder temperatures are on their way in the next few days. It is a good time to stay warm and cozy here anyway. So that is what I will do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy some time being creative!


Sheila, I hope yer back gets better. You don't have to be doing anything to throw your back out. One time I reached above my head into the cabinet to get a sandwich baggie, and, wham, next thing I know I couldn't stand on my own body weight. I balanced myself on the washer & dryer until Kat got a walkin stick and a cane. To the Chiropractor I went. 3 days later, I was fine. I'm a firm believer in Chiropractic. As long as the Chiropractor is good, then the treatments are good also. But, and this is just FYI, in case ya don't know, lower back mostly is somethin is pinched. A bag of frozen peas, or whole kernal corn is the best. Wrap a bag up in a washrag, and place it on that lower (sachariliac) area…........20 minutes on, 20 minutes off, for an hour or so. That should help considerably. Heal fast..Your scroll saw awaits your return..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slow and Steady*

I want to begin by thanking everyone for their advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it a great deal and take everything you suggest to heart.

I realized as I awoke this morning and felt slightly better than what had occurred in an instant would take a while to heal. While I am not thrilled at this prospect, it does not upset me. For as long as I see improvement, no matter how small, I will be happy. And I definitely see improvement.

My range of motion is much better than it was yesterday. That is a plus and also a good indication that I am on the right track for treating this mishap properly. It encourages me to continue to follow the path that I have taken and gives me hope that soon I will be back to normal. Just how soon though remains to be seen.

I have come to the conclusion that what I did was pinch a nerve. I don't believe it is my sciatic nerve, because my leg is unaffected. The main area that bothers me is my lower back, just on one side, and the pain is very isolated, yet sharp. Fortunately, when I sit or lay still in most positions, there is no pain whatsoever. It is only when I move that I feel it, which again leads me to believe that it is not a pulled muscle, which would be constantly sore.

While this may not sound good, it does allow me to function and concentrate and 'forget' that there is a problem - as long as I behave. Getting up to walk around and also taking breaks and changing positions helps a great deal too, and I am sure to do so in order to remain supple. It slows me down a bit, but it is workable. I'll take it.

I promise to keep respecting what my body is telling me and not to overdo. I am on a minimal amount of pain killers (over the counter) and with that, if I do too much I will be rudely reminded by the pain. At this point I don't see a need to go to the doctor, but if things go south or stop progressing, I certainly will make the trip. But since this seems to be working, I don't feel the need.

I am happy to say that yesterday I was able to accomplish some drawing. And good drawing it was. I actually had fun with it and I am up to three designs of the scroll sawn masks at this point. And they look decent.

They will not be for the faint of heart though, as they are quite intricate and lacy. However, they are certainly possible and with a bit of patience, they should not be difficult at all to accomplish. One hole at a time, and all.

Here is a sample from mask number two:










This type of scroll cutting is so much fun! I am very anxious to see how they will turn out in wood, and I think they will be very nice. I am not sure how they will be received, but they are something that I want to do. Sometimes I need to design just for myself and let the sawdust fall where it may.

Since these are so intricate, I believe that a set of six will be sufficient for the pattern packet. The truth of the matter is that I can't wait to begin cutting and I think that will be a good stopping point. They will be approximately 5" from end to end and varying heights depending on the design. I can think of many ways to finish these, and of course, I will pepper at least some of them with rhinestones.

Today's goal is to finish drawing the final three. Now that I have started, I am getting into a rhythm and I should be able to achieve that goal.

It is Monday already, and quite warm out. We are due to get a cold front passing through soon, although I don't know exactly when. It is a strange winter here in Atlantic Canada. Just like it is most other places. It is almost eerie to see the climate changes happening so quickly. But it is rather hard to deny.

I wish you all a good day today. And for those of you in the United States, happy Martin Luther King Jr. day.

"Whatever career you may choose for yourself - doctor, lawyer, teacher - let me propose an avocation to be pursued along with it. 
Become a dedicated fighter for civil rights. 
Make it a central part of your life. It will make you a better doctor, a better lawyer, a better teacher. 
It will enrich your spirit as nothing else possibly can. It will give you that rare sense of nobility that can only spring from love and selflessly helping your fellow man. 
Make a career of humanity.
Commit yourself to the noble struggle for human rights.
You will make a greater person of yourself, a greater nation of your country and a finer world to live in." - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking everyone for their advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it a great deal and take everything you suggest to heart.
> 
> I realized as I awoke this morning and felt slightly better than what had occurred in an instant would take a while to heal. While I am not thrilled at this prospect, it does not upset me. For as long as I see improvement, no matter how small, I will be happy. And I definitely see improvement.
> 
> My range of motion is much better than it was yesterday. That is a plus and also a good indication that I am on the right track for treating this mishap properly. It encourages me to continue to follow the path that I have taken and gives me hope that soon I will be back to normal. Just how soon though remains to be seen.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that what I did was pinch a nerve. I don't believe it is my sciatic nerve, because my leg is unaffected. The main area that bothers me is my lower back, just on one side, and the pain is very isolated, yet sharp. Fortunately, when I sit or lay still in most positions, there is no pain whatsoever. It is only when I move that I feel it, which again leads me to believe that it is not a pulled muscle, which would be constantly sore.
> 
> While this may not sound good, it does allow me to function and concentrate and 'forget' that there is a problem - as long as I behave. Getting up to walk around and also taking breaks and changing positions helps a great deal too, and I am sure to do so in order to remain supple. It slows me down a bit, but it is workable. I'll take it.
> 
> I promise to keep respecting what my body is telling me and not to overdo. I am on a minimal amount of pain killers (over the counter) and with that, if I do too much I will be rudely reminded by the pain. At this point I don't see a need to go to the doctor, but if things go south or stop progressing, I certainly will make the trip. But since this seems to be working, I don't feel the need.
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday I was able to accomplish some drawing. And good drawing it was. I actually had fun with it and I am up to three designs of the scroll sawn masks at this point. And they look decent.
> 
> They will not be for the faint of heart though, as they are quite intricate and lacy. However, they are certainly possible and with a bit of patience, they should not be difficult at all to accomplish. One hole at a time, and all.
> 
> Here is a sample from mask number two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of scroll cutting is so much fun! I am very anxious to see how they will turn out in wood, and I think they will be very nice. I am not sure how they will be received, but they are something that I want to do. Sometimes I need to design just for myself and let the sawdust fall where it may.
> 
> Since these are so intricate, I believe that a set of six will be sufficient for the pattern packet. The truth of the matter is that I can't wait to begin cutting and I think that will be a good stopping point. They will be approximately 5" from end to end and varying heights depending on the design. I can think of many ways to finish these, and of course, I will pepper at least some of them with rhinestones.
> 
> Today's goal is to finish drawing the final three. Now that I have started, I am getting into a rhythm and I should be able to achieve that goal.
> 
> It is Monday already, and quite warm out. We are due to get a cold front passing through soon, although I don't know exactly when. It is a strange winter here in Atlantic Canada. Just like it is most other places. It is almost eerie to see the climate changes happening so quickly. But it is rather hard to deny.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. And for those of you in the United States, happy Martin Luther King Jr. day.
> 
> "Whatever career you may choose for yourself - doctor, lawyer, teacher - let me propose an avocation to be pursued along with it.
> Become a dedicated fighter for civil rights.
> Make it a central part of your life. It will make you a better doctor, a better lawyer, a better teacher.
> It will enrich your spirit as nothing else possibly can. It will give you that rare sense of nobility that can only spring from love and selflessly helping your fellow man.
> Make a career of humanity.
> Commit yourself to the noble struggle for human rights.
> You will make a greater person of yourself, a greater nation of your country and a finer world to live in." - Martin Luther King Jr.


Sheila it is all a balancing act
Love the scroll-saw masks can you let me know
when the pattern is ready so that I can buy a copy
My Sister can do the decoration.  She loves the idea
and it will be great to try on my newish scroll-saw
Jamie
Have a Sublime day

Love the quote I shared it in FaceBook


----------



## pantango

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking everyone for their advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it a great deal and take everything you suggest to heart.
> 
> I realized as I awoke this morning and felt slightly better than what had occurred in an instant would take a while to heal. While I am not thrilled at this prospect, it does not upset me. For as long as I see improvement, no matter how small, I will be happy. And I definitely see improvement.
> 
> My range of motion is much better than it was yesterday. That is a plus and also a good indication that I am on the right track for treating this mishap properly. It encourages me to continue to follow the path that I have taken and gives me hope that soon I will be back to normal. Just how soon though remains to be seen.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that what I did was pinch a nerve. I don't believe it is my sciatic nerve, because my leg is unaffected. The main area that bothers me is my lower back, just on one side, and the pain is very isolated, yet sharp. Fortunately, when I sit or lay still in most positions, there is no pain whatsoever. It is only when I move that I feel it, which again leads me to believe that it is not a pulled muscle, which would be constantly sore.
> 
> While this may not sound good, it does allow me to function and concentrate and 'forget' that there is a problem - as long as I behave. Getting up to walk around and also taking breaks and changing positions helps a great deal too, and I am sure to do so in order to remain supple. It slows me down a bit, but it is workable. I'll take it.
> 
> I promise to keep respecting what my body is telling me and not to overdo. I am on a minimal amount of pain killers (over the counter) and with that, if I do too much I will be rudely reminded by the pain. At this point I don't see a need to go to the doctor, but if things go south or stop progressing, I certainly will make the trip. But since this seems to be working, I don't feel the need.
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday I was able to accomplish some drawing. And good drawing it was. I actually had fun with it and I am up to three designs of the scroll sawn masks at this point. And they look decent.
> 
> They will not be for the faint of heart though, as they are quite intricate and lacy. However, they are certainly possible and with a bit of patience, they should not be difficult at all to accomplish. One hole at a time, and all.
> 
> Here is a sample from mask number two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of scroll cutting is so much fun! I am very anxious to see how they will turn out in wood, and I think they will be very nice. I am not sure how they will be received, but they are something that I want to do. Sometimes I need to design just for myself and let the sawdust fall where it may.
> 
> Since these are so intricate, I believe that a set of six will be sufficient for the pattern packet. The truth of the matter is that I can't wait to begin cutting and I think that will be a good stopping point. They will be approximately 5" from end to end and varying heights depending on the design. I can think of many ways to finish these, and of course, I will pepper at least some of them with rhinestones.
> 
> Today's goal is to finish drawing the final three. Now that I have started, I am getting into a rhythm and I should be able to achieve that goal.
> 
> It is Monday already, and quite warm out. We are due to get a cold front passing through soon, although I don't know exactly when. It is a strange winter here in Atlantic Canada. Just like it is most other places. It is almost eerie to see the climate changes happening so quickly. But it is rather hard to deny.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. And for those of you in the United States, happy Martin Luther King Jr. day.
> 
> "Whatever career you may choose for yourself - doctor, lawyer, teacher - let me propose an avocation to be pursued along with it.
> Become a dedicated fighter for civil rights.
> Make it a central part of your life. It will make you a better doctor, a better lawyer, a better teacher.
> It will enrich your spirit as nothing else possibly can. It will give you that rare sense of nobility that can only spring from love and selflessly helping your fellow man.
> Make a career of humanity.
> Commit yourself to the noble struggle for human rights.
> You will make a greater person of yourself, a greater nation of your country and a finer world to live in." - Martin Luther King Jr.


first and most important….I hope you feel better. Nothing is fun when you are in pain. Get well soon!!


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking everyone for their advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it a great deal and take everything you suggest to heart.
> 
> I realized as I awoke this morning and felt slightly better than what had occurred in an instant would take a while to heal. While I am not thrilled at this prospect, it does not upset me. For as long as I see improvement, no matter how small, I will be happy. And I definitely see improvement.
> 
> My range of motion is much better than it was yesterday. That is a plus and also a good indication that I am on the right track for treating this mishap properly. It encourages me to continue to follow the path that I have taken and gives me hope that soon I will be back to normal. Just how soon though remains to be seen.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that what I did was pinch a nerve. I don't believe it is my sciatic nerve, because my leg is unaffected. The main area that bothers me is my lower back, just on one side, and the pain is very isolated, yet sharp. Fortunately, when I sit or lay still in most positions, there is no pain whatsoever. It is only when I move that I feel it, which again leads me to believe that it is not a pulled muscle, which would be constantly sore.
> 
> While this may not sound good, it does allow me to function and concentrate and 'forget' that there is a problem - as long as I behave. Getting up to walk around and also taking breaks and changing positions helps a great deal too, and I am sure to do so in order to remain supple. It slows me down a bit, but it is workable. I'll take it.
> 
> I promise to keep respecting what my body is telling me and not to overdo. I am on a minimal amount of pain killers (over the counter) and with that, if I do too much I will be rudely reminded by the pain. At this point I don't see a need to go to the doctor, but if things go south or stop progressing, I certainly will make the trip. But since this seems to be working, I don't feel the need.
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday I was able to accomplish some drawing. And good drawing it was. I actually had fun with it and I am up to three designs of the scroll sawn masks at this point. And they look decent.
> 
> They will not be for the faint of heart though, as they are quite intricate and lacy. However, they are certainly possible and with a bit of patience, they should not be difficult at all to accomplish. One hole at a time, and all.
> 
> Here is a sample from mask number two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of scroll cutting is so much fun! I am very anxious to see how they will turn out in wood, and I think they will be very nice. I am not sure how they will be received, but they are something that I want to do. Sometimes I need to design just for myself and let the sawdust fall where it may.
> 
> Since these are so intricate, I believe that a set of six will be sufficient for the pattern packet. The truth of the matter is that I can't wait to begin cutting and I think that will be a good stopping point. They will be approximately 5" from end to end and varying heights depending on the design. I can think of many ways to finish these, and of course, I will pepper at least some of them with rhinestones.
> 
> Today's goal is to finish drawing the final three. Now that I have started, I am getting into a rhythm and I should be able to achieve that goal.
> 
> It is Monday already, and quite warm out. We are due to get a cold front passing through soon, although I don't know exactly when. It is a strange winter here in Atlantic Canada. Just like it is most other places. It is almost eerie to see the climate changes happening so quickly. But it is rather hard to deny.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. And for those of you in the United States, happy Martin Luther King Jr. day.
> 
> "Whatever career you may choose for yourself - doctor, lawyer, teacher - let me propose an avocation to be pursued along with it.
> Become a dedicated fighter for civil rights.
> Make it a central part of your life. It will make you a better doctor, a better lawyer, a better teacher.
> It will enrich your spirit as nothing else possibly can. It will give you that rare sense of nobility that can only spring from love and selflessly helping your fellow man.
> Make a career of humanity.
> Commit yourself to the noble struggle for human rights.
> You will make a greater person of yourself, a greater nation of your country and a finer world to live in." - Martin Luther King Jr.


Heal and let other things be put on the back burner while you get better. Backs are things that can not be ignored or they will haunt you later on. Heal then work. Good good care Sheila!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking everyone for their advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it a great deal and take everything you suggest to heart.
> 
> I realized as I awoke this morning and felt slightly better than what had occurred in an instant would take a while to heal. While I am not thrilled at this prospect, it does not upset me. For as long as I see improvement, no matter how small, I will be happy. And I definitely see improvement.
> 
> My range of motion is much better than it was yesterday. That is a plus and also a good indication that I am on the right track for treating this mishap properly. It encourages me to continue to follow the path that I have taken and gives me hope that soon I will be back to normal. Just how soon though remains to be seen.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that what I did was pinch a nerve. I don't believe it is my sciatic nerve, because my leg is unaffected. The main area that bothers me is my lower back, just on one side, and the pain is very isolated, yet sharp. Fortunately, when I sit or lay still in most positions, there is no pain whatsoever. It is only when I move that I feel it, which again leads me to believe that it is not a pulled muscle, which would be constantly sore.
> 
> While this may not sound good, it does allow me to function and concentrate and 'forget' that there is a problem - as long as I behave. Getting up to walk around and also taking breaks and changing positions helps a great deal too, and I am sure to do so in order to remain supple. It slows me down a bit, but it is workable. I'll take it.
> 
> I promise to keep respecting what my body is telling me and not to overdo. I am on a minimal amount of pain killers (over the counter) and with that, if I do too much I will be rudely reminded by the pain. At this point I don't see a need to go to the doctor, but if things go south or stop progressing, I certainly will make the trip. But since this seems to be working, I don't feel the need.
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday I was able to accomplish some drawing. And good drawing it was. I actually had fun with it and I am up to three designs of the scroll sawn masks at this point. And they look decent.
> 
> They will not be for the faint of heart though, as they are quite intricate and lacy. However, they are certainly possible and with a bit of patience, they should not be difficult at all to accomplish. One hole at a time, and all.
> 
> Here is a sample from mask number two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of scroll cutting is so much fun! I am very anxious to see how they will turn out in wood, and I think they will be very nice. I am not sure how they will be received, but they are something that I want to do. Sometimes I need to design just for myself and let the sawdust fall where it may.
> 
> Since these are so intricate, I believe that a set of six will be sufficient for the pattern packet. The truth of the matter is that I can't wait to begin cutting and I think that will be a good stopping point. They will be approximately 5" from end to end and varying heights depending on the design. I can think of many ways to finish these, and of course, I will pepper at least some of them with rhinestones.
> 
> Today's goal is to finish drawing the final three. Now that I have started, I am getting into a rhythm and I should be able to achieve that goal.
> 
> It is Monday already, and quite warm out. We are due to get a cold front passing through soon, although I don't know exactly when. It is a strange winter here in Atlantic Canada. Just like it is most other places. It is almost eerie to see the climate changes happening so quickly. But it is rather hard to deny.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. And for those of you in the United States, happy Martin Luther King Jr. day.
> 
> "Whatever career you may choose for yourself - doctor, lawyer, teacher - let me propose an avocation to be pursued along with it.
> Become a dedicated fighter for civil rights.
> Make it a central part of your life. It will make you a better doctor, a better lawyer, a better teacher.
> It will enrich your spirit as nothing else possibly can. It will give you that rare sense of nobility that can only spring from love and selflessly helping your fellow man.
> Make a career of humanity.
> Commit yourself to the noble struggle for human rights.
> You will make a greater person of yourself, a greater nation of your country and a finer world to live in." - Martin Luther King Jr.


Good afternoon Sheila. I'm glad to hear you are taking care of your back. I agree with Kindlingmaker - backs can haunt you once you throw them out of kilter!

I love the masks and am looking forward to seeing them completed and getting the pattern. You've got my creative juices flowing again and I can see some uses for these. I haven't been able to do a lot of creative stuff since before Christmas with some life interruption things that went on (hubbie having an operation - all is well now TG), so I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.
Enjoy your day and take care. Foggy, cold and damp here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I want to begin by thanking everyone for their advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it a great deal and take everything you suggest to heart.
> 
> I realized as I awoke this morning and felt slightly better than what had occurred in an instant would take a while to heal. While I am not thrilled at this prospect, it does not upset me. For as long as I see improvement, no matter how small, I will be happy. And I definitely see improvement.
> 
> My range of motion is much better than it was yesterday. That is a plus and also a good indication that I am on the right track for treating this mishap properly. It encourages me to continue to follow the path that I have taken and gives me hope that soon I will be back to normal. Just how soon though remains to be seen.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that what I did was pinch a nerve. I don't believe it is my sciatic nerve, because my leg is unaffected. The main area that bothers me is my lower back, just on one side, and the pain is very isolated, yet sharp. Fortunately, when I sit or lay still in most positions, there is no pain whatsoever. It is only when I move that I feel it, which again leads me to believe that it is not a pulled muscle, which would be constantly sore.
> 
> While this may not sound good, it does allow me to function and concentrate and 'forget' that there is a problem - as long as I behave. Getting up to walk around and also taking breaks and changing positions helps a great deal too, and I am sure to do so in order to remain supple. It slows me down a bit, but it is workable. I'll take it.
> 
> I promise to keep respecting what my body is telling me and not to overdo. I am on a minimal amount of pain killers (over the counter) and with that, if I do too much I will be rudely reminded by the pain. At this point I don't see a need to go to the doctor, but if things go south or stop progressing, I certainly will make the trip. But since this seems to be working, I don't feel the need.
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday I was able to accomplish some drawing. And good drawing it was. I actually had fun with it and I am up to three designs of the scroll sawn masks at this point. And they look decent.
> 
> They will not be for the faint of heart though, as they are quite intricate and lacy. However, they are certainly possible and with a bit of patience, they should not be difficult at all to accomplish. One hole at a time, and all.
> 
> Here is a sample from mask number two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of scroll cutting is so much fun! I am very anxious to see how they will turn out in wood, and I think they will be very nice. I am not sure how they will be received, but they are something that I want to do. Sometimes I need to design just for myself and let the sawdust fall where it may.
> 
> Since these are so intricate, I believe that a set of six will be sufficient for the pattern packet. The truth of the matter is that I can't wait to begin cutting and I think that will be a good stopping point. They will be approximately 5" from end to end and varying heights depending on the design. I can think of many ways to finish these, and of course, I will pepper at least some of them with rhinestones.
> 
> Today's goal is to finish drawing the final three. Now that I have started, I am getting into a rhythm and I should be able to achieve that goal.
> 
> It is Monday already, and quite warm out. We are due to get a cold front passing through soon, although I don't know exactly when. It is a strange winter here in Atlantic Canada. Just like it is most other places. It is almost eerie to see the climate changes happening so quickly.  But it is rather hard to deny.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. And for those of you in the United States, happy Martin Luther King Jr. day.
> 
> "Whatever career you may choose for yourself - doctor, lawyer, teacher - let me propose an avocation to be pursued along with it.
> Become a dedicated fighter for civil rights.
> Make it a central part of your life. It will make you a better doctor, a better lawyer, a better teacher.
> It will enrich your spirit as nothing else possibly can. It will give you that rare sense of nobility that can only spring from love and selflessly helping your fellow man.
> Make a career of humanity.
> Commit yourself to the noble struggle for human rights.
> You will make a greater person of yourself, a greater nation of your country and a finer world to live in." - Martin Luther King Jr.


I have been taking it at quite a slow pace and I am feeling much better. Don't get me wrong - I am still very cautious about doing too much, but each day is improving and I should be back to feeling like my old self before long.

Again - thank you all for the cheering and advice. It sure does help to read what others have gone through and get a good direction.

Snow has returned here and there is a blanket of white on the ground again. A good day to stay in and create. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready to Cut*

I had a good day yesterday. I took things slowly and the good news is that I am feeling a bit better each day. Even better is that I finished drawing up the six mask patterns for scrolling on the scroll saw and will hopefully be able to begin doing some cutting today.

Sitting at the saw is not at all a strain on my back. I sit very comfortably with a nice padded stool at a good height so I won't be hunched over or anything like that. Still, I am going to take it slowly and when my body says "rest" I will do just that. In between I can even paint and plan the pieces for the painters.

There is certainly enough to do to keep me busy.

Keith is at a stage in his designing where he also is ready to use the saw, so we will probably alternate and take turns throughout the day. This will also slow me down a bit and help me not to do too much in a stretch.

I am going to keep this short today, as there is little more to show you than another sample shot of one of the pieces.










Hopefully I can show you some of the real things tomorrow.

Have a great day!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I took things slowly and the good news is that I am feeling a bit better each day. Even better is that I finished drawing up the six mask patterns for scrolling on the scroll saw and will hopefully be able to begin doing some cutting today.
> 
> Sitting at the saw is not at all a strain on my back. I sit very comfortably with a nice padded stool at a good height so I won't be hunched over or anything like that. Still, I am going to take it slowly and when my body says "rest" I will do just that. In between I can even paint and plan the pieces for the painters.
> 
> There is certainly enough to do to keep me busy.
> 
> Keith is at a stage in his designing where he also is ready to use the saw, so we will probably alternate and take turns throughout the day. This will also slow me down a bit and help me not to do too much in a stretch.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as there is little more to show you than another sample shot of one of the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can show you some of the real things tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


sure am glad your slowly getting better, your doing good, you know your body and when it says its OK to work you do, when it says ease back you do…its pretty simple if you listen to your body, the hard thing is, we usually want to write checks our body's cant cash..but you know how to manage everything,,,grizz


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I took things slowly and the good news is that I am feeling a bit better each day. Even better is that I finished drawing up the six mask patterns for scrolling on the scroll saw and will hopefully be able to begin doing some cutting today.
> 
> Sitting at the saw is not at all a strain on my back. I sit very comfortably with a nice padded stool at a good height so I won't be hunched over or anything like that. Still, I am going to take it slowly and when my body says "rest" I will do just that. In between I can even paint and plan the pieces for the painters.
> 
> There is certainly enough to do to keep me busy.
> 
> Keith is at a stage in his designing where he also is ready to use the saw, so we will probably alternate and take turns throughout the day. This will also slow me down a bit and help me not to do too much in a stretch.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as there is little more to show you than another sample shot of one of the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can show you some of the real things tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Yep. Slow is good. Progress is good. I am in tune with things and happy they are progressing as quickly as they are. No cartwheels yet, but I can do most things normally.  I am one happy, happy girl!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I took things slowly and the good news is that I am feeling a bit better each day. Even better is that I finished drawing up the six mask patterns for scrolling on the scroll saw and will hopefully be able to begin doing some cutting today.
> 
> Sitting at the saw is not at all a strain on my back. I sit very comfortably with a nice padded stool at a good height so I won't be hunched over or anything like that. Still, I am going to take it slowly and when my body says "rest" I will do just that. In between I can even paint and plan the pieces for the painters.
> 
> There is certainly enough to do to keep me busy.
> 
> Keith is at a stage in his designing where he also is ready to use the saw, so we will probably alternate and take turns throughout the day. This will also slow me down a bit and help me not to do too much in a stretch.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as there is little more to show you than another sample shot of one of the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can show you some of the real things tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good Morning Sheila. I'm glad each day is better and better for you. Being in tune with your body is one of the greatest assets to have. 
I'm so looking forward to seeing the masks completed. The little teasers you are giving us look awesome. Nice sharp corners and curly cues - my kind of scrolling! 
Enjoy the snow. Looks like we are finally seeing the fog burn off here and the sun is shining. A good brisk walk is in order before I settle to finishing a project I started months ago! The Winter Competition has got me motivated to finish it.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I took things slowly and the good news is that I am feeling a bit better each day. Even better is that I finished drawing up the six mask patterns for scrolling on the scroll saw and will hopefully be able to begin doing some cutting today.
> 
> Sitting at the saw is not at all a strain on my back. I sit very comfortably with a nice padded stool at a good height so I won't be hunched over or anything like that. Still, I am going to take it slowly and when my body says "rest" I will do just that. In between I can even paint and plan the pieces for the painters.
> 
> There is certainly enough to do to keep me busy.
> 
> Keith is at a stage in his designing where he also is ready to use the saw, so we will probably alternate and take turns throughout the day. This will also slow me down a bit and help me not to do too much in a stretch.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as there is little more to show you than another sample shot of one of the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can show you some of the real things tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Glad you're feelin better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I took things slowly and the good news is that I am feeling a bit better each day. Even better is that I finished drawing up the six mask patterns for scrolling on the scroll saw and will hopefully be able to begin doing some cutting today.
> 
> Sitting at the saw is not at all a strain on my back. I sit very comfortably with a nice padded stool at a good height so I won't be hunched over or anything like that. Still, I am going to take it slowly and when my body says "rest" I will do just that. In between I can even paint and plan the pieces for the painters.
> 
> There is certainly enough to do to keep me busy.
> 
> Keith is at a stage in his designing where he also is ready to use the saw, so we will probably alternate and take turns throughout the day. This will also slow me down a bit and help me not to do too much in a stretch.
> 
> I am going to keep this short today, as there is little more to show you than another sample shot of one of the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can show you some of the real things tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks Roger and Anna! I had a good day today and feel nearly back to my "old" self!  Funny what a difference a day makes, isn't it?

I hope you show some pictures of your project, Anna. I would love to see what you are doing for it! 

Have a great night, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Right Along . . .*

I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.

I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.

Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.

I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.

I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.

In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.

I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.

The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:










While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.

I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:










Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.

I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.

So much to do! But it is all so much FUN! 

I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I am loving their mascaras Sheila! They are beautiful, then I want to see them finished! Congratulations!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Really nice looking designs, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you both very much. I truly enjoy cutting them. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


These are great Sheila. I love patterns with this kind of detail and I enjoy cutting them. These are beautiful. They would look wonderful a bit bigger on the wall of a child's bedroom. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. 
We've got rid of the fog here, now we just have rain and more rain! There are signs of Spring though in the garden!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila they have turned out very well. I like them plain
then again I may prefer the decorated ones. LoL

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thanks to you both. I am going to have two sizes in the pattern packets, but if I cut them out smaller, I know that they will have no problem with the larger ones. Yes, they are fun to cut!

Anna - it is really cold here today and still snowing. No spring in sight! But then again, winter just began last week. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Wow, Sheila. those are Mardi Gras Marvelous!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along . . .*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. While Kieth and I both needed scroll saw time, I had plenty to do while he was cutting to keep me busy. I spent the morning working on the final touches for the article that I wrote on different methods to apply the pattern to the wood for scroll sawing (which will be featured in the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine) and picked my wood piece for the set of masks that I was scrolling out.
> 
> I chose a piece of what I think is hickory for my project. I liked the beautiful color and the nice tight grain would be perfect to hold the delicate scroll lines. Any open grained wood such as oak would probably be a bit fragile for a project such as this, as well as softer woods like poplar and pine. But the nice, even, tight grained wood such as maple, cherry, and even walnut would be wonderful candidates for this type of cutting.
> 
> Since the wood piece that I was using was about 3/16" thick, I thought it would be good to stack cut a layer of 1/8" plywood underneath it. This would not only give me more resistance and stability, making it easier to control my cutting, but it would also give me two sets of completed pieces - one to leave natural and one to decorate as I saw fit. There are going to be many options with this project and I would like to demonstrate as many as I can to give some wonderful ideas and inspiration to others.
> 
> I went back on the site where I ordered the rhinestones from (Rhinestone Canada) and I saw that they also have small aluminum stud nailheads available. Like the rhinestones, they have a glue on the back which will allow you to affix it to your project with the heat tool. I was rather kicking myself for not ordering these in the first place, as they may be a bit easier to use on ornaments and such than embedding round beads like I have done in the past. I can see another order on the horizon already, but first I will wait to see if I "forgot anything" when my first order arrives.
> 
> I am very anxious to receive it, and can't wait to use the stones on some of these pieces. It went out the day I ordered it, but even with priority mail, Canada Post takes "up to 9 days" to deliver it here. Hopefully I will have it by the beginning of next week sometime.
> 
> In the meantime, I will just keep moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I cut three of the masks yesterday. I am going to offer six in the set altogether. Since they are more intricate, I think that is a good size for a set. I am also going to offer them in a couple of sizes, so that people can cut them small, as I did here, or use the larger ones for wall hangings or other uses. I think that the larger version will be especially fun to decorate, and a little easier to cut too.
> 
> The cutting process went without a hitch. Below are the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I stacked the 3/16" hickory with one layer of 1/8" birch plywood, I could have easily stacked it with two, giving another set in the process. I used an Olson regular reverse-tooth blade in size 2/0 and everything went splendid. THIS is the kind of cutting that I love to do! There were swirls and turns and nothing at all was particularly difficult. With that thickness of wood and blade, it was very easy to control.
> 
> I want to say that each of these little masks took probably an hour or so to cut. For this set, each mask measures approximately 4.5" from end to end. Here is a picture of me holding it so you can see the size relative to my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there is no finish on them at all at this point. I did lightly sand them using my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital sander and a foam pad. They are much stronger than they look, which is a great part of this type of design.
> 
> I hope you like seeing the progress. I will be working on the other three today, as well as getting back to the painted versions.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you like seeing the pieces. Remember - this is only the beginning. I have lots more planned for these. You will just have to stop back and see . . .
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thanks, Roger! I finished the other three up today. I like them better than these. You will have to come back tomorrow to see them though! 

Thanks for the nice comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Masks*

I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.

I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)

My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.

So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch. 

Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.

I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)

Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.

So all is well again. Crisis averted.

It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.

Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.

The results of my cutting is pictured here:










I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.

I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:










To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:










In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.

I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.

Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.

Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.

I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


These are quite beautiful and attractive and will appeal to a lot of people. Good job on designing/scrolling these.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Glad you had the patience Sheila that can dive me nuts
and Shirley coming to the rescue.
Those masks are going well, yes I also like the Harlequin .

Enjoy your day
Jamie


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


so let me ask , on these do you do all the hard cutting first and save the easy eye part for last or do you start out with the eyes and then move into the harder ones…just curious…...so glad the electronics came about and worked, i think my computer is slowly slipping away and ill need a new one before the year is out,,this one is from 2004, so its given me a good ride…but its days are numbered i think…you have a happy day cutting away, give the furry kids a hug and kiss from uncle grizz…especially coco…my favorite,,,lol…grizz


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Really impressed with the harlequin mask, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Sheila, these are so beautiful! I don't know which would be my favourite. They are all awesome and beautifully cut too.
I'm glad your computer behaved itself and you don't have to venture out in the snow. I hear it's very cold back East. It's a nice dry day here and looking out my window I even see hints of blue sky - a welcome bonus at this time of the year on the West Coast.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


You are not only, Scrollgirl, I think you should add Super in the front of that name.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Masks*
> 
> I need to make this entry short and sweet because I am already behind for the day. I was having an issue with my USB hub this morning that meant that not only did my tablet mouse not work, but I was also unable to transfer images to the computer from my camera.
> 
> I spent the first two hours of my day first crawling around playing with wires. I couldn't understand it because even though my tablet is four years old, usually things like that just don't 'quit' without incident (I said "usually." I know that it is possible.)
> 
> My lovely cat Coco had chewed through the wires on it right after I got it and I had to do one of my expert splicing jobs before the tablet was a month old. I wondered if there was something up with that because the light was on and flickering, just no response.
> 
> So I desperately played around with it, even to the point of unwrapping the knob of electrical tape which repaired the four tiny wires and insulation sheath. All looked well however. I had figured it was just its time to die and began searching for the cheapest/quickest way I could have one here. I thought it meant a trip to Yarmouth in the freshly fallen snow, which I am sure Keith would not be thrilled about. I even planned to bribe him with taking him to lunch.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and decided I needed to get on with the blog here and my day in general and I took the pictures for today's post. As I began to transfer them to the computer, again things weren't connecting or working. I kept getting errors.
> 
> I checked my Device Manager in the control panel of my computer and there indeed was a USB bus problem. (By the way, through the course of this whole incident, I rebooted my computer several times!) Of course the help from Windows to troubleshoot it was useless. So I did what I should have done in the first place - unplugged the USB hub and plugged it in again. (By the way - I did try the tablet directly into the one port in front of my computer, but I had forgotten that it was the only one on my computer that didn't work properly. With the port and the five others, it didn't matter)
> 
> Well, rebooting the hub did the trick. Instantly my tablet worked again and also the camera was able to transfer the pictures. That saved me about $300 that I was going to spend on the new tablet, not to mention the day of chasing and the anxiety.
> 
> So all is well again. Crisis averted.
> 
> It is just after 8am and there is still plenty of time to save the rest of the day. Getting up early pays off I suppose.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the day cutting the other three masks. Before I began the cutting process, I redrew one of the masks, because I wanted to save one of them for another set, as I had another idea for a little different direction for them.
> 
> The results of my cutting is pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out too. I had a great time cutting them. They were a bit of a challenge, and I plan on grading the pattern Intermediate to Advanced because of the level of cutting. There is little room for error on some of the pieces.
> 
> I think that my favorite of them all was the one I drew up yesterday. It reminded me of a harlequin. Cutting it was not for the faint of heart though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show the overall size of these (approximately 4.5" again) here is a picture of me holding one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pattern packets though, I am going to include two sizes of the masks, which will make cutting the larger sizes quite a bit easier. That way if my customers want to give it a go, they can try it on the larger size first if they are unsure of their abilities and work their way to the smaller size. Of course they will be able to size them anything in between. With the smallest size being the most difficult, having cut them myself I know that they can be easily accomplished with a little patience and the proper set up.
> 
> I may cut out one of the larger versions, just to show the difference in the pattern, but I am not sure that it is necessary. I have to see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and I also need to correct myself form yesterday's post. I had stated that I thought the wood that I was using for these was hickory, but it was not. It it solid birch. I had forgotten that we had purchased and planed some of it down and it is also a great candidate for this type of cutting, as you can see how well it holds the detail of the tiny curls and lines.
> 
> Again I used my 1/3 sheet orbital sander on all of these pieces without incident. They are quite sturdy and as long as it is supported from underneath (I use a small foam pad) it is fine.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces as much as the ones I did yesterday. I am not done with these yet. There is still more to come. Thanks for all the nice comments yesterday. It sure encourages me to do better.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Sorry I missed answering on this post. I really thought I did. I suppose some days people comment on previous posts and I think that I answered there. I just noticed today that I didn't respond to you all.

Grizz - I do cut from the inside cuts to the outside ones. That way the piece remains as strong as possible until the end. I do the eye holes second to last and the perimeter last. That leaves the most material to hold on to and keeps the piece stable too. Most scrolling is like that with only a couple of exceptions.

I am glad you like the pieces. I think the harlequin mask is my favorite too! 

Thanks as always for your comments!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Somewhat of a Rant *

I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.

Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied

"That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."

Nice.

Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)

If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.

Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."

So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.

So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.

And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.

On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.

Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.

His timing couldn't have been better.

I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.

But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.

I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.

And that's all I am going to say about that . . .

I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!

I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:










This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.

I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)

Have a great Friday!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila,

It is a shame to hear about this, but it isn't a surprise I suppose. This type of person exists in all realms of life.

However, I hope that these types are very far and few between so don't let it get you down - we still appreciate everything you do for the community and will continue to purchase your wonderful patterns!

Although I'm not quite the target audience for rhinestones, I think they look perfect on that mask!

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks, Bob! You are definitely "one of the good ones!" I truly do appreciate your support and your integrity. We really do try to keep our costs down and pass that on to our customers. But no matter how cheaply you sell something, there are always those who still want it "FREE." In any case, thank you!

As for the rhinestones - I realize that they aren't for everyone, but so many people have shown an interest that I want to present this as an option for 'dressing up' the wood. I like offering options. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


"to thine own self be true" ...

There are those out there who, for whatever reasons, work around paying for resources etc. "It takes all kinds" (meant in a good way).

at the end of the day you need to feel good about what you do, how you contribute to the big picture. 
It's easy to let the negativity seep in and affect our choices but the "good" will keep on doing what is right. 
Yes, there is the financial element and I hope you find that balance of the practical and the Sheila-ness.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila last things first, that mask is amazing in fact I think it is a
sexy mask, it would make the finishing touch to any glamerous
garment.
Sheila you don't need to change your quality, just show your images
at an angle, I know there is a proper name for it. Can I blame old age?
As both a friend and a customer of yours, I would only ever pass on your
web site address and sing praise for both the quality and the speed of service
that you give. I'm also on the waiting list for the mask plans.
I know from personal experience how helpful you are and motivating (honest 
miss the dog ate my homework, I'll have my first scrollsaw project ready soon) 
you are.
Sheila have a great day and keep seeing things through the pink cloud as most 
folk fall into that category.
Cyber Hugs fae a beautiful snowy Scotland
Jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila, I wonder how someone who takes the bread out of someone else's mouth can have a clear conscience. I also wonder if knowing they have done this makes it taste somewhat sour to them. It should. And no, saying 'everyone does it' is neither true nor any kind of justification.

When I get inspiration from someone else's work or help from them with mine I mention them. I suppose its harder to do this when you have just plainly stolen work from someone else.

I don't do the stuff I do on here for a living but some, like yourself, do. You also help others. This should be respected.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Good morning Sheila,
It is pretty bad that "buddies" cruise sites like this one to steal patterns. There are enough free sites that nobody has to steal. And if they can't find exactly what they want, all they have to do is ask and then sit back and watch the personalized patterns pile up from the very talented designers who live to design and share for free. I will continue to shop your site because you are the tippy top of the pyramid. Keep doing what you do best!
Rick & Kathie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Well, thank you all for the support. In general, it won't change how I do things. Yesterday I had a bout of "I don't want to do this anymore!" and "Why do I keep trying to climb up the mudslide?" , but that kind of passed. There were many more good things that came about from people such as the one incident that I mentioned above. Besides that there were probably five more notes from customers sharing, thanking and showing pictures of what they did with my designs. By the end of the day the good outnumbered the bad several times over.

Yes - changing will let the "jerk" win. I am tougher than that. I wasn't even going to mention it here but then I started and couldn't stop. I want this person to know that I have very little respect for them, even if I don't know who they are. What goes around, comes around as they say.

I am grateful that this was called to my attention, and will act accordingly. I will still be me and be as helpful as I can to people and know that what I am doing is helping others enjoy their life just a little better. My favorite saying comes to mind:

"We follow where we focus."

That is the path I will choose. 

(((HUGS)))) Sheila


----------



## rustfever

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


The theft of our "Intellectual Work Product" is very often done in my industry [construction], also.

I share your pain. I have found I must limit the description of my work, so as to keep those without knowledge, from learning my 4 decades of knowledge, and using it to undercut my price.

Root of the problem in my business, is the moral failure within the business community to respect knowledge and skill. They, instead, salute the 'Lowest Price' provider.

I know of no way to prevent this theft. As you have described, obscuring the scope and the footprint seems to be the only way to reduce the frequency.

Thanks for a great column. Good luck in your efforts.


----------



## bernwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Yes this issue of stealing (no other word) needs to be discussed in the open. I've never bought anything from you Sheila because I don't do a whole lot of scrolling. I subscribe to ScrollSaw magazine (10 years) and get all the patterns I need from them. I use my scroll saw as a support to make my products look better then say a bookcase. I'll scroll something into the skirt on the bottom. I also want to point out that I'm retired and living comfortably and although my wife and I are not even near being rich, we don't need an income. So everything I've made has been given away or kept for ourselves.

To further the "stealing" issue, folks should be aware that if you do legitimately own a magazine pattern, you can not use the pattern 100 times and sell a bunch for $. As a magazine subscriber, you are limited to 5 or 10 uses of the pattern. Any more uses needs to be brought to the attention of the creator of that pattern and I'm sure you will be paying a legitimate fee.

I know you're hurt because a buddy did slap you in the face, but know from a lurker (not a customer) that your comments have been encouraging and helpful. I have an unusual work bench that I've posted on LJ and other woodworking sites because I want to share the idea. Lots of folks have commented positively on my bench and my ideas and some have said they will use some of my ideas. That's OK because I'm happy to share my ideas. But it did upset me when I saw a poster post a similar bench as his idea and that person never even posted a comment on my bench.

Lastly, we all know about those thiefs. We've seen them at the malls parked in handicap zone when there is nothing wrong with them. They don't hold the door for others right behind them. They sit on crowded subways and watch pregnant ladies holding on to their other young children and the poles. They are cruel to the waitress who is having a bad day. We know who you are. Your arrogance gives you away!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Agree with everyone and especially MsDebbieP: "to thine own self be true" …

You are unfortunately a victim of the world we now live in and the internet age. I have a mantra that I try to remember for instances like this and similar problems: "You can't cure stupid." And, you can't cure all the problems that have been created in the current culture where many seem to believe that they have a right to other people's property, life's work, time, productivity and money.

Best wishes, and remember you have a large community of supporters, even if a lot of us don't comment all the time.


----------



## woodsmithshop

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


your rhinestones look great.
Have you ever thought about filling in the voids of the scroll work with "Inlace" ? 
just a thought after seeing your rstones, 
maybe you have already done it, idk.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi Sheila, I'm with Debbie - "to thine own self be true". Your work is wonderful and your generosity in sharing your ideas on this blog is a beautiful thing. I love what you did with the mask and the rhinestones add to the beauty. I'll be interested to read your blog tomorrow on how well they worked.

Regretfully in this internet age there are those out there who cross boundries and believe they have a right to take another's work. Writers, photographers, musicians and designers are all faced with this issue. I agree with Jamie, photograph your items at an angle and make it hard for thieves to copy your work. I do believe there is a way of watermarking your photographs so that when a person tries to print them from your blog, the watermark will show right across the printed copy. I'm afraid I don't know how it's done but I know a lot of photographers use this method if they are showing their items on the internet.
Keep the faith Sheila (which I know you do!) For every unethical person out there, there are 100 good people.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I am sorry that you have to deal with people like that. I don't know how anyone could read your blog and think "I will steal from her" you are too nice and put way too much time in to your stuff to just rip-off.

On another note, I love the rhinestones!!! they are so awesome! the natural wood with just a bit of bling is so awesome! 
How well do the rhinestones stick with the hotmelt stuff?


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


It takes all kinds, Sheila… imagine living in that person's world, where they feel stealing a few dollars worth of patterns from you makes sense, and actually brings them some sort of satisfaction. What a life they must lead.

Great looking mask.

Lee


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


What goes around, comes around. What people do to others will eventually be done to them (good or bad). The longer it takes, the more severe it will be.


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila, getting news like that can ruin a whole week. I'm glad you feel stronger than that. The suggestion to post at an angle at least makes the thief "work" a little bit more. They are basically lazy and will probably move on to something else. 
Keep on keeping on!
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Just stopping back in to thank you all again for the kind words and encouragement. You all know that it isn't about the money for me, it is the principle. I will be skewing my work a bit more, and showing partial pictures, but as I said, one customer who posts online in HR pics head on and all bets are off. It is just the nature of the beast. I LIKE when customers are proud of their work and it thrills me to see their versions of our designs. It really is what it is all about for me.

I must admit that I was pretty bummed out yesterday. Just knowing of all the support that I have from everyone really makes a great difference. You all make every day better. I mean that!

Thanks again ! 

Sheila


----------



## rustfever

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


if you let them get you down, then they win!
NO!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila,

Those rhinestones really dress us the mask-great addition!

Rich from Seattle paraphrased a Biblical truth from Galatians 6:7 "Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap."

Keep up your good work. You are a very talented designer and we appreciate your integrity.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thank you both! 

Sheila


----------



## srdesign

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Dear Sheila

I do not read many blog post here on lumberjocks but this one hits a bad note for me. This so called buddy of your should have gone to you personally and asked not another friend that's like asking one friend if you can drive another friends car. Just wrong, as for me I have used patterns form web sights but only the ones people say are free. And I do not sell the items made from these pattern without giving credit to the designers first. Unfortunately many people feel that if you post it it is free for the taking and have no regards for copyrighted materials. Beat of luck and please keep the great work coming.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks so much SR. I know that is the mentality of many. As I said though, even if I took every precaution, all it would take would be for one customer to post a large picture of a project and people could use that. Sometimes it doesn't pay to fight city hall. I can't spend all of my energy trying to teach people with no conscience what is right and wrong. As I said, it just felt worse because this person was of my Buddies. You just don't know about people I guess.

But I am choosing to focus on all the positive things that I have heard from all of you here. While there will always be some way to get around the rules of common decency, at least I know that there are lots of people in my life who appreciate what I do and respect me for it. Thank you too for your comment. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I also agree with whats been said. It is very sad how some folks are. On the up-side, this, as all your projects are, is a thing of beauty. Keep on scrollin.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks, Roger! I hope you are doing well in your travels. Have fun and be safe! 

Sheila


----------



## Chrisysue

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Im very new to LJ, but that's really to bad that people that you think are your "buddy's" would steal from you, on a much better note…..Masquerade Wall+Hangingi have a personal note id like to ask you about it. Is there a way to send personal ims here?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhat of a Rant *
> 
> I'm going to start today with somewhat of a rant. Those of you who know me and read here from time to time know that I try to stay on the positive side of things and that I try to look at things in a positive way. I kiddingly call it my "pink cloud" way of living. But even "pink clouds" turn grey from time to time.
> 
> Yesterday it was brought to my attention from one of my "Buddies" here on Lumberjocks that he was approached about one of his projects that was made from one of my patterns. The fellow Lumberjock asked him if he would share the pattern with him. Being ethical and also a friend, he told the person "no", to which the person replied
> 
> "That's OK. I'll just make a pattern off of the pictures she puts up on her blog."
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Apparently, this person is also a "Buddy" of mine here on Lumberjocks.com. If you are reading this now, you know who you are (or maybe there are more than one of you with this attitude - I guess I will never know!) All I have to say to you is "Thanks." (< - - sarcasm)
> 
> If after seeing how hard Keith and I work to make nice patterns for people to use and how much we put into our business, you still want to take the time to trace screenshots and steal patterns from pictures that I post on my blog, which is also meant to help people learn and be more creative (yes - and to help my business) then there is something in your own personality and conscience that won't even register what I am saying here. Yet in all probability, you will probably be the one complaining the loudest about how there aren't any "decent" patterns on the market and the high cost of the ones that are.
> 
> Soon there won't be any more decent designers left because it is impossible to make a living from doing something that others regard with no respect and they feel free to share their stolen patterns with their friends, clubs and fellow woodworkers. These will be the people that will be oblivious of the part they played in the situation and probably the first to gripe about "the way things are."
> 
> So, unfortunately, I am going to have to start posting lower resolution, skewed or crappy pictures here. I realize that this isn't really going to do a lot, as it only takes one customer to post a full on shot of one of my finished designs on any forum, social site, or selling page such as Etsy or Ebay to help these types of thieves. But at least it will not be me who hands things to them on a platter.
> 
> So I apologize in advance for the forthcoming crappy pictures. Thanks to my "Buddy" here on Lumberjocks (and I am sure there are others like him) I have to think a little harder before showing you something. What a shame.
> 
> And a sincere "thank you" to my Buddy who came to me and told me. While I knew it happens, I suppose it reminded me that it is closer than I realized and that I do have to watch more closely.
> 
> On a good note, I had another Buddy come to me a couple of days ago and ask me some questions. His wife was just starting to scroll saw and he needed advice on some beginner patterns, etc. I steered them to my class here and sent some information on starting her out. I also offered to send her a free pattern to start her off that I thought would be a nice appropriate pattern for a beginner.
> 
> Yesterday, not an hour after I found out about the other guy, I received an order for a pattern, along with a thank you note from the second Lumberjock. I wrote back that I would have sent the pattern for free, but he told me that because of all the time I take and how I contribute to this forum and scroll sawing in general, he wanted to buy it from me.
> 
> His timing couldn't have been better.
> 
> I really felt down about things yesterday. While stealing designs and patterns in this way are common online, it hurt to know that it was done by someone who asked me for friendship and became my "Buddy" here. While I don't personally know everyone on my buddy list, I always try to support them and comment on their things in positive ways and encourage them. Now I wonder which of these people has no regard for me or how hard I work. It is bad.
> 
> But I also realize that there are more people like the second Buddy that I talked about in my life. The good kind of person that makes me want to work harder and take more time to really teach people so that they have fun being creative.
> 
> I have made many, many friends here through Lumberjocks and also through my Facebook friends, and just because there are a few who are ignorant and disregard decency, it shouldn't poison me about everyone who is kind and caring and who I consider true friends.
> 
> And that's all I am going to say about that . . .
> 
> I had intended to write my blog today about the rhinestones that I ordered from Rhinestone Canada last Friday. I received my order yesterday and they are absolutely awesome! I will do my blog tomorrow on them, and show you how cool they are. I got back from picking them up last evening and I just HAD to play with them. And the results is amazing!
> 
> I'll show you one picture of what I did with them to start off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just to get you started. You need to come back tomorrow and see just how cool these are and how EASY they are to apply and how economical they are.
> 
> I can see a very "sparkly" future here! (And I'll end on that good note!)
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I am happy to know you Chris and I have pm'd you.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Shine!*

First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.

Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .

On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!

I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.

My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:










Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.

I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.

For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.










As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.

In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.

When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.

Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).

The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.

Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:










You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.










For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.










There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.

I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.

As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.

After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.

I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.










While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.

The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!

I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.

Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.

It is going to be a lot of fun!

It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.

In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.

I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!

Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Good morning Sheila. Thanks for reviewing this product and showing us how it works. When you first introduced this product I was wondering how the stones would adhere to wood especially after the finish has been applied to the wood. Great to know it works well and they can be applied so easily.
Have a great day.


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Keith! Check your pajamas and underwear BEFORE you put them on! She's got the BEDAZZLER! (remember those?) 
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


I remember those!! I always wanted one and never got one. I suppose I am living my second childhood! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


sorry to hear you had back troubles proppebly how and what you sit on when working 
both when its on the computer and when you scroll saw

thanks for the rewiew I know my sisters had problems adding rhinestones etc. to clothe 
back in there younger days when everything had to be sparkled up either with stones 
or with star rivets  it seems to be a thing that have only a few years turnaround before it
get fashion again to have it on everything I will have it in mind next time I talk with them

take care
Dennis


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Glad to see that their products are meeting your expectations, and good of you to share the detailed explanation. I get the feeling that we will be seeing a few more "sparkly" projects. Nice.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Hi, Dennis! How are you doing? I hope you and Silke are getting through the winter alright. I had not known that these little stones come pre-glued either, so I thought I would share this with everyone.

John, I am sure that there will be more projects using these. I get a lot of requests from people to make more "Embellished" ornaments, as they sell well. One thing with using beads for embellishing is that you have to drill depressions so the beads set into the piece. This isn't always possible to do without weakening the wood. But since these have flat backs, they can be put on any thickness without much fuss. I could think of lots of my older patterns that would look nice with some shine on them.










(SLD407 12 Slotted Ornaments)

Lots of good possibilities here!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Nothing like having the right tool for the job.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Very true, Lee! It makes life so much easier! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Hi Sheila, done with catching up reading your past blogs. 
Glad to see that you keep up positively with your undertaking. The mask is really beautiful. The addition of beads will surely reflect the lights. By way, I am reserving my votes for you if you join this in the LJ contest. Something to wear.. 
Good luck,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Now there's a thought Bert! I have something else to do today! I had forgotten about the contest. Stay tuned . . . 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Shine!*
> 
> First of all I want to start by thanking everyone for the kind words of support we received yesterday. After a trying day on Thursday, it felt good to hear from so many of you and know that we have so many followers and friends that do care and appreciate all that we do. I am not going to allow a couple of people to change the way I do things. We will just move forward from here and what will be, will be.
> 
> Now lets change gears and talk about some fun and positive things . . .
> 
> On Thursday, I received my rhinestone order from Rhinestone Canada. For me, it was like Christmas came all over again!
> 
> I had placed a pretty large order the previous Friday, and I was pleased that it shipped out that same day. I even got a tracking number so I could watch it and see where it was in transit. Since it was coming all the way from British Columbia (the complete other side of the country) the transit time stated it would take nine days. But you can imagine how happy I was when it came after only five business days. It was a nice surprise.
> 
> My first order of business was to sort through everything and organize what I had purchased. Last year or so, I had bought a nice organizer from Canadian Tire. It had four separate pull out plastic part organizers that were held together in one unit, which made it easy to stack and store everything in one place. Over the past year, I have been gradually filling it up with small beads and embellishments that I have been using for my designing, I still had one full unit empty though and I thought it would be a great way to store the rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit just perfectly. Since you are able to take out the dividers and make the spaces custom sized, I even had room for the hot fix wand that I got with the stones. Cool.
> 
> I had purchased several sizes of each color of stones. The cost of them was really quite inexpensive (About $1 - $2 per gross in the sizes I chose, and even cheaper if I got 5 gross of a certain type) I had an absolute field day choosing which colors I thought I would use most. While a gross (144 pcs) sounds like a lot, in my one ornament pattern alone, I used 120 beads to make all 12 ornaments. It isn't as much as it seems.
> 
> For most of the colors, I tried to get samples in the 2, 3 and 4mm sizes. Since most of the projects that I will be doing are smaller ornaments and such, these small sizes would do fine to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see, they come in small bags that fit well into the compartments of the organizer. I decided to divide them by color rather than size and that pretty much filled up the container.
> 
> In past projects, and even last week when I applied rhinestones to the painted masks, I found that applying the glue to the tiny pieces was quite tedious. I put a puddle of glue on a palette and then picked up the stone with the tweezers and dipped it into the glue and then placed it on my piece. However, the glue quickly became sticky and as a result it was difficult to dip it into the puddle without getting too much on or having long, thin strings coming from it. Even after the glue dried, I had trouble pulling these strings from the piece and I could see them in the pictures that I took of the items. I also worried because as the glue dried while being on the palette, I wondered how strong the bond would be. I worked as quickly as I could, but I still had to abandon one puddle after a while and make a new one, wasting a great deal of glue in the process. As I said, it was quite tedious.
> 
> When I was at the website for buying these rhinestones, I noticed on the "Accessory" page, that they offered a Hot-Fix Applicator Wand to apply the rhinestones that they sold. This intrigued me.
> 
> Apparently, all the rhinestones and studs that they sold came pre-glued, and by applying heat to the top of the stone, the heat transferred through the stone to the glue and melted it in place. In asking, I was assured that this glue was quite strong and would even hold these stones to most fabrics such as T-shirts and so forth. I couldn't wait to see how it worked on gluing them to wood (and painted wood).
> 
> The cost of the applicator was only $15.75 and came with 8 interchangeable tips to fit whatever size stone you were working with. I thought that was a good deal and if it worked like it was supposed to, it would save a lot of time and make things much neater and easier.
> 
> Each of the tips was marked for easy identification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply screwed the tip in (BEFORE heating the wand!) and after 2 minutes it was hot enough to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the larger stones (the 4mm ones) the curved tips worked great. I simply put the stone where I wanted and placed the tip over the top it. I counted to about 5-8 and I could 'feel' the glue melting and the stone would gently slide around if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small slit on the side of the tips so that if you have a smaller stone and the glue oozes up, it may stick slightly to the hot tip. You could easily take a pin and slide it through the slit to help the stone release from the end and place it. I found though that when using the right sized tip, this didn't happen at all and I had no problems whatsoever with excess glue.
> 
> I did find that with the 2mm (very tiny) stones, they did want to stick a bit to the 2mm tip, but Linda (the owner of the company) had told me that for the 2mm stones it was easier to use the flat tip and I found absolutely no problem whatsoever doing it that way.
> 
> As far as the glue sticking, I am really impressed with the strength of the bond. I had oiled these pieces the night before in mineral oil and after allowing them to set overnight, I sprayed them with 2 coats of spray lacquer. They had been drying for about 3-4 hours before applying the stones here and I was worried that I would be able to 'pick' them off.
> 
> After applying a few, I tried to pick them off with my nail and I couldn't do so without a great deal of difficulty and actually damaging my nail a little bit. For tiny stones, the glue is really, really strong.
> 
> I am so impressed by applying them this way. There is absolutely no mess and it makes the process quick and FUN! I don't know how long this method of doing this has been around, but it is new to me and for myself, it opens a whole new way of embellishing my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While natural wood is beautiful, you can't help but think that on projects such as this, these beautiful crystal stones add to it. You don't have to go all out crazy like I did (I was having too much fun to stop!) but even if you add a stone or two here or there to some of your ornaments or projects, it will be something different and unique that will bring attention to your pieces and set them apart from the masses.
> 
> The cost for doing this is so minimal, too. I probably used about 60 stones on this piece (which was a lot) and they only cost me about 50-60 cents total. They aren't the cheap plastic stones you fine in Wal-mart, and are all high quality leaded crystal. (They do say wash your hands after handling) I wish you could see just how sparkly and beautiful they look in person!
> 
> I am not one to recommend just any product, as you know. But I am so impressed with this company on all sides. The service was incredible. The prices were great. And the products themselves are top-notch. I highly recommend them if you are looking for a place to get these. They ship all over the world, and since the stones are so tiny, the shipping costs are minimal.
> 
> Yesterday I placed another rather large order. This time I am trying the Stud Nailheads and Rhinestuds, which are metal studs that are shaped like rhinestones. All of them have this same gluing system and I think they will also have some great applications with my designing.
> 
> It is going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> It is good to be excited about things again. It was a rough week with my back and all and I am feeling quite a bit better and looking forward to finishing the painted masks that I was supposed to do last weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, we did a full site update yesterday and not only is the scrolled mask pattern available, but also some other new patterns from Keith and myself. Keith also did some rearranging and changed some of the colors and layout of the site to make it nicer and easier to navigate. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed this little review. Whether you decide you want to add some "sparkle" to your projects or not, it is nice to know that there are still great companies around that take care of customers and offer great products and excellent service at fair prices. There is hope yet!
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Saturday!


Way kool mask, and I like those ornaments.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Dud"*

I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.

Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.

We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.

I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.

Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.

But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.

One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?

I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.

When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.

The look on his face spoke volumes.

If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.

It was indeed ugly.

He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.

So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)

But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.

I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.

It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.

After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.

I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.










I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.

I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.

As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.










"The Dud"

Have a great Monday!

Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


your blogs always hold such Wisdom … not only about the business and perseverance but about what it means to be a good friend AND how to listen to feedback.

and what is it that you don't like about the dud?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Thanks, Debbie. 

I just think it looks so "Blah!" I want these masks to be deep and somewhat 'Vintage' looking. Perhaps if I were making tribal masks, it wouldn't look so bad. It just came out with no depth and very little interest in design. The colors were 'flat' and it looked like a child painted it. I guess on some levels it is "OK" but it just didn't fit in with the others in the set. I think maybe the picture makes it look better than it is in person.

Most importantly, it wasn't as I envisioned it in my head. Not even close. Sometimes things come out better than we envision them, but sometimes they just aren't as good. I considered shuffling it in with the other 11, hoping it wouldn't be noticed, but I wouldn't have felt comfortable putting something that I wasn't really proud of in with the ones that I was happy with. It would have haunted me (and not in a good way!)

Yes, we have to have tough skins when designing. There are times Keith doesn't like what I do and that is OK. We all have a right to our own personal tastes. But I am glad he comes out and tells me instead of just saying things are "nice" when he doesn't think so. I don't take it personally. But I am glad when I am having doubts that he can be constructive and let me know what he truly thinks. That is a real help.

Thanks so much for your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


I think the dud looks great.
That's why I'm not a painter though.
If it looks better than I could do it, it looks great to me.
I can paint something a solid color. Beyond that? Surely you jest!

In all honesty though,
Even though I don't see a problem with the dud, 
If I look at it, and then the other ones in the first photo,
I can see the difference between the dud and the pieces that were done by a talented artist.

As for Keith. Have you considered that you DO need his approval? I mean that in a good way. I pass anything I do by my wife. I trust her to be honest with me no matter what. If she sees something I done that is just terrible, I can see it in her face before she says a word. In those circumstances, noone besides her ever sees it. So in a way, I do need her approval before the world sees anything I make. She measures all my work before anyone else. It sounds like Keith is that one person you trust enough that you need his approval before it is released upon the world.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


You are absolutely right, William. I did mean that in the way you described how you and your wife interact. Keith and I do have very different tastes. We kid each other about it all the time. If one 'likes' something, chances are the other doesn't ("Of course your don't!" is our funny response!) This is done without any negative feelings at all. We marvel at how well we get along because we like so many different things. But I suppose we agree on the important ones, so that is why it works.

It is very important to me what he thinks of my work. However, both he and myself know that one person's thoughts aren't always what everyone else is thinking. Some of my successful projects he doesn't care for. Same with me - some of his that I am not fond of or would have never done are his best sellers. But that helps us, not hurts us. It gives our 'company' a broader dimension than it would have with just one person. And that is great.

Thanks for clarifying things in a way that I didn't think of. And thanks for your honest thoughts too. I always appreciate your input. 

Sheila


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Sheila:

I can see what you are talking about with the one mask, but only when you compare it to the other 6. The set of 6 are very compelling and draw you in. They have what I call pizzazz, both in their color and design. The one by itself kind of gets lost in the background, both in color and design.

If I were doing the painting the one "dud" for me would be excellent. However when you set it beside the other 6, I can definitely see a difference. Thanks for caring so much about doing the best design and painting for your customers. That is what makes you and Keith so successful.

Skip


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Thanks, Skip!

There IS a difference in the pieces, although many may not see it at first. In person I think it is very evident. If we don't set high standards for ourselves, we will never improve. As long as I learned from this (and went on to do better things!) I think it's OK to fall every now and then. It keeps us from becoming stagnant. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## MoleParty

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Sheila, your work is splendid. Even the 'dud' is none too shabby (understated English for good). I won't bother you with posting it here, as a comment, but you might like to read 'If' by Rudyard Kipling. Just make sure to substitute the word woman for man and you can't go far wrong. Oops I just posted this from Moleparty

Regards

Martyn


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Hi Sheila, my favourite of the painted masks is the one in the middle left hand side. I love the detail in all of them, including the "dud' but I do agree that the "dud" looks a bit flat. I also admire your willingness to persevere and complete something that you are happy with. Like you, my husband is very supportive of what I do - and that means telling me when something could be done better. We have different tastes however, even if he does not like a particular design, he looks at the overall picture and lets me know the areas where I could improve my methods. I ask his opinion on any piece of creative work I do and value his input.
Enjoy your day and I hope your back is fully recovered.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


I remember studying that poem in my university literature class Martyn. It has been many years since I thought of it. I love poems such as that, as they are so insightful and I think that most can relate to them in some way.

Wise men and women with gifts for words.

We learn from the past and from others who have lived this life before us. But only if we are open to learning and tuned to others and what they are trying to pass on to us from their own experiences. We need to take the time and be aware of our surroundings and the people we interact with. Knowledge is all of ours for the taking. But so many are unaware.

Anna - the mask you pick is my current favorite also. It was the first one that I painted yesterday, that broke the stale mate that I was playing with myself. Even though it is a simple design, it was deep to me and represented my inner thoughts very closely. It gave me hope that I was once again on the right creative path and it gave me the courage to continue. I am glad you like it too. 

I took a different path today. You will see where I traveled in tomorrow's post. It was a short side trip that was in the end, very satisfying and a bit exciting for me.

It was a good day.

Thank you again for your comments and friendship.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Mask! The point at which you want to hide the real thing. The most precious of all is the time you wear this… a masquerade ball… one that is special day that you dream of who is the one behind the mask.

From the group, I like 'THE DUD' best… practically, all corners been rounded and the choice of colors is great.

Thanks for sharing.
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Dud"*
> 
> I suppose I could blame it on the previous week. My back was still sore. I was feeling poopie about some of the things with my job in general. The cats got me up early and I was kind of tired.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I would think it is pretty safe to describe Saturday as a "less-than-inspiring" day.
> 
> We all have them I suppose. But most people don't put their creative lives out here on the internet every day for all to see. After almost three years of doing so, and nearly 950 posts under my belt, you would think I would be used to not only showing off my triumphs, but also my tragedies. But I don't know if I will ever get used to that.
> 
> I hid out yesterday and couldn't bring myself to post. I felt so crummy about the piece (yes - only one piece!) that took me ALL of Saturday to produce and I couldn't even think of posting it here for all the world to see. Perhaps if I were still in 5th grade I would have had the right to be proud of it, but as a "professional designer" (and I use that term mockingly!) it just didn't make the cut.
> 
> Perhaps it was due in part as to how well the scroll sawn masks came out. After hurting my back, it was much easier for me to draw on the computer and cut at the scroll saw than to paint. When my injury occurred, I was in the middle of making a set of Halloween masks (painted) for my painting customers and to hopefully offer to wholesale kits and add to that side of the site. The way I sit when I paint though proved to be painful and I was easier (for now) to switch to doing the scroll sawn version of the pattern for the scrollers and put the painting on the side for the time being.
> 
> But now I was feeling better, and unfortunately I lost that rhythm and wave of thought that I had regarding the painted pieces. I felt bland about the project in general, and the inspiration just wasn't there. But I needed to push the pile forward, so I spent most of Saturday attempting to do so. The results I thought were somewhat of a disaster.
> 
> One of the first indications was how long it took me to get started. I milled around the house doing every chore I could think of from cleaning out the microwave to cleaning the cat box. I find that when I am unsure of my direction, I 'notice' things around the house that need attending. This busy work buys me a temporary reprieve from actually doing the task at hand and is a very effective (and somewhat justifiable) way to waste a day. After all, these things NEED to be done, don't they?
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit how long it took me to achieve the unimpressive result. Let's just say it took much longer than normal. The amount of struggling with each stroke from my paintbrush only seemed to make that time longer, but I forged ahead.
> 
> When I was finished, I turned to Keith who was sitting across the couch from me drawing another remarkable design and asked what he thought.
> 
> The look on his face spoke volumes.
> 
> If your best friend can't be honest with you, then they really aren't your friend. I tried to remember that as I watched his face as he saw the piece. While we don't always agree on what we like and dislike (opposites attract after all) there was no doubt in my mind that he was not impressed at all by this and that my first inclination was confirmed.
> 
> It was indeed ugly.
> 
> He was kind in his rejection. But I could see him searching for something positive to say about it and having difficulty. As a teacher, we are ourselves taught to always try to find some good in your student's piece, no matter how hideous. For this piece, it was a particularly difficult challenge to do so. Finally, he muttered something like "Well, every hit can't be a home run!" or something of that nature, and at that moment, while I was bitterly disappointed at the confirmation of the monstrosity, I truly admired and loved him for his honesty. For it is honesty that I needed from him, not appeasement. And I knew in my own heart that this piece wouldn't even pass the "looks good if you are traveling past it at 20 miles per hour" standard that my painting girls used to use for substandard results. Even if you looked at it while flying by on the Concord, it would still look like crap.
> 
> So I put away my paints. And I sulked. And I played some games on my computer for the rest of the night. And I skipped writing yesterday because if I began typing, it may have been a sort of resignation from designing. (Not really, but I felt like it!)
> 
> But I am not a quitter. I have been through too much in my life to let a little thing like this defeat me. After all, it was a small 4 inch piece of plywood. And a couple of bottles of paint. And I like color. And I like pushing color around with a brush to make things look cool. So I wasn't going to let this hiccup in my thought process stop me.
> 
> I got back on the proverbial horse and started over. And things got better.
> 
> It wasn't easy to keep going, but I had to stop thinking of the past and move ahead to something completely different. I began with trepidation, but soon I began to feel that dread lifting and I began enjoying what I was doing again. I had a couple of scary moments, but I was able to push through them and in the end, I felt much better about what I painted.
> 
> After the first piece was done yesterday, I once again held it up for Keith to see, and this time his reaction was one of encouragement and approval. "Now that's better!" he said. My heart soared. Not because I needed his approval, but because I knew within myself that it WAS better and more along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> I went on to paint two additional designs yesterday. All the while, I was planning the next several pieces. The floodgates were opening once again and things were moving in a positive direction. I finished the day with half of the set of 12 pieces done, but with ideas for the subsequent pieces pretty clear in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that everyone has different tastes, and I also realize that you may or may not like these designs. That's OK. It is what makes the world so wonderfully diverse and beautiful. But as a designer, I think it is important to like our own work and what we are doing, or we will never be able to convince others that our work is good. It is difficult enough trying to 'sell' work that we like. Doing so with pieces we think are not up to our standards is pretty much impossible, no matter what others tell us.
> 
> I am glad Keith told me when he didn't like the piece. It strengthens my trust in him and I know that he wasn't trying to be cruel, but trying to help me do my best work. And that is the best kind of partner anyone could have.
> 
> As for the "dud" - I think I will keep it around, only to remind me that everything that I do isn't always easy. Some things take a bit more work to make my vision become a reality. But 'settling' isn't an option and when I fail, I need to get right back at it and try again. It is essential to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Dud"
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


Thank you Bert! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pushing to a Higher Level*

Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.

I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)

The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.

In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.

I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.

I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.










His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)

While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.

I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.

But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?

I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.

I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.










I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.

I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?

I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.

I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.

The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:










The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:










And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:










And here are all three with the penny for scale:










I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.

I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.

Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


these are amazing. Absolutely adorable and … perfect
(love that walnut one!!)

Definitely needs to be entered in the Awards event. (It's not about winning, it's about participating, right??) Nudge nudge.
deadline to enter is Jan. 31st at 3pm Central time… hint hint


----------



## MsDebbieP

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac.  The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


oh.. and the feathers could hide the brooch pin… or did you already do that?


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Very nice looking and great cutting


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Morning Sheila those are stunning, definitely competition material 
I've printed out one and drilled the holes to make one, wish me luck
I do prefer these filigree ones they look light and airy just like lace I think
they have the look like they would go well with a crinoline outfit?
Have a Stupendous day.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you all so much! Debbie - I have a couple of ideas that I am going to try to hide the pin backs. I will have to see which one works best. That is why I didn't post it as a project yet, but I should have it up there by tonight.

Thank you Jerrell. I am glad you like them. 

Hi, Jamie - I can't wait to hear how you do on them. I can't figure which ones I like best. They each have their good points. I love this one though and it was the most difficult in the larger size, let alone this smaller size. The diagonal lines are very thin and give you no room for error. I actually was able to sand these with my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander when they were finished and they held up fine. I attribute that to the tight and even grain of the wood that I used.

I love daydreaming about these while making them. Think of the beautiful outfits they would have been worn with. The marvelous occasions! What fun and what mystery must have surrounded the real masks like this "in the day!"

Thank you for your thoughts. Today will be a good one, as it already is! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Was about to sleep however, my habbit is just have glimpse over my tablet… found that my wish comes true! A nice way to realize that a challenge for a buddy like Sheila been fulfilled. I am in awe! The fact that not only it be comes a challenge, the made was really terrific and incredibly micro cutting inhardwood.

Now the vote… thank you very much! Just to be mentioned in your blog is already an honor, plus the pm that i was really proud tobe one of your good buddies here.

By the way, making it more smaller… a brooch… makes it also wearable daily… and fits all… what a surprise. A winner in myheart…. and ofcourse inthe lj contest. My plan was to join with wooden belt… no time. So congrats.
Good luck!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Stunning and nicely understated on the decoration side, Sheila. The feather is a really classy touch. Then there's the scale. This is highly skilled work of the first order.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


grand slam here sheila, you certainly showed your skill here, i would have blown them out..lol..man, some of those lines are really thin, you did so well, cant wait to see them posted as a project and entered into the contest…bravo senorita….


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


These have the Wow Factor! Beautiful!


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Very nice!
What beautiful pieces.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Way way kool. Sheila. Good luck in the contest.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you so much, guys! I really appreciate the cheering on! I am happy that I tried these. They were one of the projects that I made "for not particular reason other than because I liked them." Those are the most fun!

You guys are the BEST! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila. Wow! These are beautiful and so accurately cut. I love your wood choices too and the decoration you did. These are an inspiration to any scroller to challenge oneself. I sure hope you enter them into the competition. Seeing this quality of work, I believe encourages people to raise the bar on their own work. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I've been out of town for a couple days and saw this when I got back home, just lovely! No way I could cut something like that. Edith maybe. I like the Ebony one best.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pushing to a Higher Level*
> 
> Yesterday I got a little bit side tracked. Not really too far off the path I was heading, but just enough to change gears for a day and try something new. So it was for a good cause.
> 
> I often receive many comments from people that I call 'regulars' here on the Lumberjock site. Even though this site is quite large at over 50,000 members, as with any place, we seem to fall into a niche or corner of the site where we feel accepted and comfortable. I am not different, as when I write here each morning it is as if I am writing to my friends over my morning coffee. It makes what would otherwise be a difficult task easy, as I have found a huge amount of support and inspiration from these friends who live in all corners of the world. (England, Denmark, Australia, Scotland to name a few, as well as the USA and Canada.)
> 
> The other day, when I posted my scroll sawn masks, I received a comment from my buddy Bert Flores from the Philippines. Bert has been a long time buddy of mine, almost from when I first joined the forum, and over time has offered much support and advice, as well as been an incredible inspiration for me to do better.
> 
> In his comment, Bert suggested I make my masks into a smaller brooch and enter it into the Lumberjocks Winter 2013 Woodworking Awards contest that is being held on the site.
> 
> I am not one for contest myself. I seldom have time to do my own work, let alone take the time to enter a contest. But after Bert suggested that I do so with the masks, it got me to thinking. Cutting those masks was already a bit of a challenge. The masks I showed the other day measure 4.5" across. Would I be able to make them even smaller and still be able to accomplish cutting them? I had to find out.
> 
> I didn't want to do this for the contest as much as I wanted to challenge myself. I have a friend that I have known for nearly 15 years named Rick Hutchenson, who cuts more accurate than anyone I have ever known. He is known as "the animal" for his expert cutting ability and besides being incredibly prolific, he owns literally hundreds of scroll saws and has the ability to cut a set of Noah's Ark figures that fit on a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His site shows his incredible versatility and he shares a wealth of information not only about scroll sawing, but also wood turning and other aspects of woodworking. (Visit it at www.scrollsaws.com)
> 
> While I don't ever see myself getting as good as Rick at cutting, making these masks smaller would be quite a challenge for me, and I felt up for the task.
> 
> I first reduced the pattern from 4.5" in diameter to 3". I thought that would make a nice sized brooch that would be wearable on a sweater or winter coat. When I printed out the pattern, I had my doubts as to if I would even be able to accomplish cutting it. The mask I chose was my favorite, the one I called "Harlequin", and it had many thin lines to show a diamond pattern. One slight mis-cut and it would be garbage.
> 
> But things aren't a challenge if they are easy, are they?
> 
> I picked three types of hardwood that I thought would not only look good, but hold up well to the tiny details. I had a nice piece of walnut, a beautiful piece of maple and an awesome piece of black ebony that were all planed to 1/8" thick and ready to use. They would be perfect and offer a nice variety of colors.
> 
> I used Olson 3/0 blades. My usual small blade is a 2/0, and the 3/0 is even smaller than that. Even though I was cutting through three thicknesses (I stack cut the pieces) of dense wood, the blades still worked fine. It took only one blade to accomplish the task, and while it was naturally slow going, I had the pinpoint control that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the masks without error or incident. And when I looked at them, I felt pretty proud. These were certainly the most difficult pieces that I have cut to date, and I felt rather accomplished. (63 inside cuts in each piece!) I remembered that only last week when I cut the original set, I felt proud of my work. Now I was even more so.
> 
> I finished them with my usual mineral oil followed by spray shellac. The exotic woods took the finish beautifully and they look pretty cool. Now the question - to add sparkles or not?
> 
> I really fought back and forth about this issue for quite a while (while the oil was absorbing). I knew that on the previous piece, I went kind of crazy playing with my new rhinestones and setter. While I wanted a bit of shine on these, I didn't want the rhinestones to overshadow the beautiful wood that I used to make them, or the minute details of cutting that I accomplished.
> 
> I went with two tiny 2mm rhinestones on each. Just in the corner of the eyes to add a little glimmer. I finished off each piece with two small feathers to give them a festive look, and they are ready to go.
> 
> The walnut one, with red leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple mask with aurora borealis leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the ebony mask, with clear leaded crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all three with the penny for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking some better project pictures today and I will post the project later on. I am debating on whether to add a very thin veneer backing over just the back of the masks so that the pin backs don't show through the fretwork to the front. I think that will be what I need to do to keep the focus on the cutting and not the shiny pin bar on the back.
> 
> I am happy that I took this challenge. It isn't really of consequence whether I win the contest or not (although I would love to have that honor!) What is really important to me is that by preparing this entry, it pushed me to a new level of scrolling and personally I felt that I grew a bit as an artist.
> 
> Thank you Bert for your encouragement and thanks to Rick and my other mentors who set such a great example for us all and who teach us to try harder. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you so much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Show and Tell*

From time to time I have customers send me photos of the things that they have made from my patterns. They also send pictures of their own projects and designs. I love to see these things because it is always inspiring not only to see how they may have changed or modified my designs, but their own creations too.

Since I am still finishing up painting on my mask project, I thought today would be a good opportunity to share some of these pictures with you. Maybe it will give you an idea or two for how you can apply them to your own projects that you are working on and make your own variations.

The first picture is from Lyman Hannah:










Lyman did a beautiful job on my SLD407 Elegant Slotted Ornaments

Edward Orr made this plaque that Keith designed:










I really like the blue he used for the Gone Fishing plaque!

Jeffery Oliver sent a picture of the Seashell Candle Tray that he made.










I loved that he put a rhinestone in each of the shells! Just a little bit of sparkle really makes this project look great!

Barbara Raymond sent her version of Keith's  Let it Snow overlay plaque:










I love it and I think she did a great job with the painting, too!

And Kevin Colf sent this picture of how he modified Keiths' SLDK147 Heart Votive and Candle Tray pattern.










He redesigned the pattern to make one heart and bevel cut the center to make it into a really nice candy dish. What a great idea for Valentine's day or an anniversary!

And finally, last week I received these beautiful earrings from Jerry Mc Guire:










They are not from my designs, but Jerry designed them himself. I LOVE the beautiful natural colors of the wood and they are very small and intricately done and not at all heavy. I thought it was so thoughtful for Jerry to send me these sets and I really appreciate it a lot!

I hope you enjoy seeing these. I know I am bad and don't always get to posting the pictures that are sent to me, but I am going to make more of an effort to do so. I love seeing how creative people are with my designs and it really inspires me knowing that what I am doing is appreciated.

Thank you so much to all of you who take the time to send me pictures of your work. I really love seeing your projects and not only does it make me feel like people appreciate the designs I make, but it inspires me to make more. I have the best customers ever! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Show and Tell*
> 
> From time to time I have customers send me photos of the things that they have made from my patterns. They also send pictures of their own projects and designs. I love to see these things because it is always inspiring not only to see how they may have changed or modified my designs, but their own creations too.
> 
> Since I am still finishing up painting on my mask project, I thought today would be a good opportunity to share some of these pictures with you. Maybe it will give you an idea or two for how you can apply them to your own projects that you are working on and make your own variations.
> 
> The first picture is from Lyman Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman did a beautiful job on my SLD407 Elegant Slotted Ornaments
> 
> Edward Orr made this plaque that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blue he used for the Gone Fishing plaque!
> 
> Jeffery Oliver sent a picture of the Seashell Candle Tray that he made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that he put a rhinestone in each of the shells! Just a little bit of sparkle really makes this project look great!
> 
> Barbara Raymond sent her version of Keith's  Let it Snow overlay plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and I think she did a great job with the painting, too!
> 
> And Kevin Colf sent this picture of how he modified Keiths' SLDK147 Heart Votive and Candle Tray pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He redesigned the pattern to make one heart and bevel cut the center to make it into a really nice candy dish. What a great idea for Valentine's day or an anniversary!
> 
> And finally, last week I received these beautiful earrings from Jerry Mc Guire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not from my designs, but Jerry designed them himself. I LOVE the beautiful natural colors of the wood and they are very small and intricately done and not at all heavy. I thought it was so thoughtful for Jerry to send me these sets and I really appreciate it a lot!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these. I know I am bad and don't always get to posting the pictures that are sent to me, but I am going to make more of an effort to do so. I love seeing how creative people are with my designs and it really inspires me knowing that what I am doing is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you who take the time to send me pictures of your work. I really love seeing your projects and not only does it make me feel like people appreciate the designs I make, but it inspires me to make more. I have the best customers ever!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila those are really good they must make you proud
I hope Jerry is going to enter the competition?
Like having puppies you feel soo proud
Your stack cutting sounds an idea as I'm finding the saw just
wants to cut fast.

Have a Sublime day 
Jamie


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Show and Tell*
> 
> From time to time I have customers send me photos of the things that they have made from my patterns. They also send pictures of their own projects and designs. I love to see these things because it is always inspiring not only to see how they may have changed or modified my designs, but their own creations too.
> 
> Since I am still finishing up painting on my mask project, I thought today would be a good opportunity to share some of these pictures with you. Maybe it will give you an idea or two for how you can apply them to your own projects that you are working on and make your own variations.
> 
> The first picture is from Lyman Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman did a beautiful job on my SLD407 Elegant Slotted Ornaments
> 
> Edward Orr made this plaque that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blue he used for the Gone Fishing plaque!
> 
> Jeffery Oliver sent a picture of the Seashell Candle Tray that he made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that he put a rhinestone in each of the shells! Just a little bit of sparkle really makes this project look great!
> 
> Barbara Raymond sent her version of Keith's  Let it Snow overlay plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and I think she did a great job with the painting, too!
> 
> And Kevin Colf sent this picture of how he modified Keiths' SLDK147 Heart Votive and Candle Tray pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He redesigned the pattern to make one heart and bevel cut the center to make it into a really nice candy dish. What a great idea for Valentine's day or an anniversary!
> 
> And finally, last week I received these beautiful earrings from Jerry Mc Guire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not from my designs, but Jerry designed them himself. I LOVE the beautiful natural colors of the wood and they are very small and intricately done and not at all heavy. I thought it was so thoughtful for Jerry to send me these sets and I really appreciate it a lot!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these. I know I am bad and don't always get to posting the pictures that are sent to me, but I am going to make more of an effort to do so. I love seeing how creative people are with my designs and it really inspires me knowing that what I am doing is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you who take the time to send me pictures of your work. I really love seeing your projects and not only does it make me feel like people appreciate the designs I make, but it inspires me to make more. I have the best customers ever!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


these are just great, to see what your customers make from your designs is always so fulfilling, i thing scroll work is one of the greatest sides of wood working, and i really enjoy seeing this type of work…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Show and Tell*
> 
> From time to time I have customers send me photos of the things that they have made from my patterns. They also send pictures of their own projects and designs. I love to see these things because it is always inspiring not only to see how they may have changed or modified my designs, but their own creations too.
> 
> Since I am still finishing up painting on my mask project, I thought today would be a good opportunity to share some of these pictures with you. Maybe it will give you an idea or two for how you can apply them to your own projects that you are working on and make your own variations.
> 
> The first picture is from Lyman Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman did a beautiful job on my SLD407 Elegant Slotted Ornaments
> 
> Edward Orr made this plaque that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blue he used for the Gone Fishing plaque!
> 
> Jeffery Oliver sent a picture of the Seashell Candle Tray that he made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that he put a rhinestone in each of the shells! Just a little bit of sparkle really makes this project look great!
> 
> Barbara Raymond sent her version of Keith's  Let it Snow overlay plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and I think she did a great job with the painting, too!
> 
> And Kevin Colf sent this picture of how he modified Keiths' SLDK147 Heart Votive and Candle Tray pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He redesigned the pattern to make one heart and bevel cut the center to make it into a really nice candy dish. What a great idea for Valentine's day or an anniversary!
> 
> And finally, last week I received these beautiful earrings from Jerry Mc Guire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not from my designs, but Jerry designed them himself. I LOVE the beautiful natural colors of the wood and they are very small and intricately done and not at all heavy. I thought it was so thoughtful for Jerry to send me these sets and I really appreciate it a lot!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these. I know I am bad and don't always get to posting the pictures that are sent to me, but I am going to make more of an effort to do so. I love seeing how creative people are with my designs and it really inspires me knowing that what I am doing is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you who take the time to send me pictures of your work. I really love seeing your projects and not only does it make me feel like people appreciate the designs I make, but it inspires me to make more. I have the best customers ever!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I agree. This is really something that makes me feel good. No matter how long I design, I still always feel really flattered and grateful that others would take the time to make one of my projects. I always am really proud to see these beatiful variations. 

Thanks for the nice and encouraging comments guys!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Show and Tell*
> 
> From time to time I have customers send me photos of the things that they have made from my patterns. They also send pictures of their own projects and designs. I love to see these things because it is always inspiring not only to see how they may have changed or modified my designs, but their own creations too.
> 
> Since I am still finishing up painting on my mask project, I thought today would be a good opportunity to share some of these pictures with you. Maybe it will give you an idea or two for how you can apply them to your own projects that you are working on and make your own variations.
> 
> The first picture is from Lyman Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman did a beautiful job on my SLD407 Elegant Slotted Ornaments
> 
> Edward Orr made this plaque that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blue he used for the Gone Fishing plaque!
> 
> Jeffery Oliver sent a picture of the Seashell Candle Tray that he made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that he put a rhinestone in each of the shells! Just a little bit of sparkle really makes this project look great!
> 
> Barbara Raymond sent her version of Keith's  Let it Snow overlay plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and I think she did a great job with the painting, too!
> 
> And Kevin Colf sent this picture of how he modified Keiths' SLDK147 Heart Votive and Candle Tray pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He redesigned the pattern to make one heart and bevel cut the center to make it into a really nice candy dish. What a great idea for Valentine's day or an anniversary!
> 
> And finally, last week I received these beautiful earrings from Jerry Mc Guire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not from my designs, but Jerry designed them himself. I LOVE the beautiful natural colors of the wood and they are very small and intricately done and not at all heavy. I thought it was so thoughtful for Jerry to send me these sets and I really appreciate it a lot!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these. I know I am bad and don't always get to posting the pictures that are sent to me, but I am going to make more of an effort to do so. I love seeing how creative people are with my designs and it really inspires me knowing that what I am doing is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you who take the time to send me pictures of your work. I really love seeing your projects and not only does it make me feel like people appreciate the designs I make, but it inspires me to make more. I have the best customers ever!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. These are great and beautifully scrolled. Your designs are such an inspiration to us all and it's great to see what your customers do with them. You remind me of a local artist I took lessons with a while back. He said "I not teaching you to become a mini me. I want you to go beyond me and fulfill your true artist." Like yourself, these are the artists I have learned most from - those who are very generous with sharing their knowledge and skill and encourage us all to be the best we can.
Enjoy your day Sheila. Dull and drizzly and typical Westcoast weather. Good for a walk and then indoors to carve.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Show and Tell*
> 
> From time to time I have customers send me photos of the things that they have made from my patterns. They also send pictures of their own projects and designs. I love to see these things because it is always inspiring not only to see how they may have changed or modified my designs, but their own creations too.
> 
> Since I am still finishing up painting on my mask project, I thought today would be a good opportunity to share some of these pictures with you. Maybe it will give you an idea or two for how you can apply them to your own projects that you are working on and make your own variations.
> 
> The first picture is from Lyman Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman did a beautiful job on my SLD407 Elegant Slotted Ornaments
> 
> Edward Orr made this plaque that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blue he used for the Gone Fishing plaque!
> 
> Jeffery Oliver sent a picture of the Seashell Candle Tray that he made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that he put a rhinestone in each of the shells! Just a little bit of sparkle really makes this project look great!
> 
> Barbara Raymond sent her version of Keith's  Let it Snow overlay plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and I think she did a great job with the painting, too!
> 
> And Kevin Colf sent this picture of how he modified Keiths' SLDK147 Heart Votive and Candle Tray pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He redesigned the pattern to make one heart and bevel cut the center to make it into a really nice candy dish. What a great idea for Valentine's day or an anniversary!
> 
> And finally, last week I received these beautiful earrings from Jerry Mc Guire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not from my designs, but Jerry designed them himself. I LOVE the beautiful natural colors of the wood and they are very small and intricately done and not at all heavy. I thought it was so thoughtful for Jerry to send me these sets and I really appreciate it a lot!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these. I know I am bad and don't always get to posting the pictures that are sent to me, but I am going to make more of an effort to do so. I love seeing how creative people are with my designs and it really inspires me knowing that what I am doing is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you who take the time to send me pictures of your work. I really love seeing your projects and not only does it make me feel like people appreciate the designs I make, but it inspires me to make more. I have the best customers ever!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thanks Anna. I think we all are great encouragement to each other. I know that since I joined this forum, it makes me want to strive to be better and better. Seeing the work of all the people here and my friends really is wonderful.

It is really windy here today Anna. Warmer too. But I don't think winter is over yet.

Take care and have a great night. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Carnival of Animals*

What a crazy night!

In the eight years that I lived here in Nova Scotia, I don't remember ever experiencing winds like we had last night. As I read the status' of my friends that are to the west of us in both Canada and the United States, apparently it is just our turn. And while we are currently experiencing 11 degree temperatures (Celsius), it is supposed to go down below freezing by nightfall and we are to have up to 10 cm of snow. Crazy.

I only mention this because I spent the night in somewhat of a carnival atmosphere. This wasn't your usual run of the mill carnival, it was an official "I'm-a-cat-and-the-weather-is-crazy-so-I'll-be-crazy-too!" carnival. I am sure that all of you pet owners have full understanding as to what I am talking about.

Even though we are safely inside, the weather outside has the effect of rocket fuel on them. They torpedo through the house, scrape at the window and howl. They are on high alert, as if they need to be on top of things in case of a disaster.

It began around 8pm. We heard the winds picking up and one of the two plastic recycle bins we keep on the side of our porch lost its lid. This was quite frustrating because without lids they are useless. This occurred last year, and since then I purchased the type with locking handles, after a lengthy search of the neighborhood, including the woods behind us. Nothing was found, to I invested in the more expensive bins to insure that it wouldn't happen again.

But the winds were brutal last night, and we heard the loud "clunk" of the bins against the steps (even though they were half full) and when Keith checked them out, he reported that we once again were missing a lid. It was a small thing, but aggravating.

Then our landlord for some reason decided we needed full blast heat. The way the furnace is set up, when it gets too warm, it overrides the thermostat and the heat is delivered whether or not we want it. As a result of that, we tried to crack the windows open just a small bit, which allowed cooler air, but amplified the noise of the gusts and got the cats even more revved up.

It was a no win.

Eventually, I went to spend the night on the couch. Sometimes when they are wild like that, having their human near by tends to calm them down. But between the clunking of the bins in the wind ever couple of minutes, Richard yowling, Pancakes scratching at the window, Coco getting sick, and all three of them taking turns snacking their "crunchies" like a tag team from World Wide Wrestling, there was little sleep to be had by me.

Finally, after 4:30 or so I was able to fall asleep. The cats had performed well and their carnival had ended. When the sun arose around 7:30 I was grateful to see the lost lid of the bin on the front lawn. How it didn't sail into the river across the road, I will never understand, but I am grateful.

Point being - my post is late and I am in slow motion today. I reserve the right to nap later on. I am sure the trio of performers will be happy to join me. Perhaps that was their plan all along.

On the work front, it was a pretty good day yesterday. I nearly finished the last six of the dozen Halloween masks that I am designing for my painting customers, and submitting to Artist's Club. While there is some 'tweaking' that I need to do on them, they are for the most part finished.

Below is a picture of the final six:










The pictures aren't great, but I do promise that I will take better shots for tomorrow. Besides the metallic paint accents being very reflective, I did use the crackle on some of them to give them interest. This looks really cool in person. In this shot you can see it a bit better:










I'll end this here today with just those pictures. It is already nearly nine and I need to get moving. I will be finishing these up and taking better pictures later on. I will then start repainting them so that I can step-by-step pictures for the patterns. That is something that I don't just do as I go along, unless I really know what direction I am heading in with the pieces, which I usually don't. I have some other things that I want to do with these masks too, for my own enjoyment, so having two sets of them will be good. But that will come later on.

I hope all my friends west of me are safe. I know that weather has played havoc with many all over the USA and Canada and I wish you all the best.

Take care and have a great day today.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Carnival of Animals*
> 
> What a crazy night!
> 
> In the eight years that I lived here in Nova Scotia, I don't remember ever experiencing winds like we had last night. As I read the status' of my friends that are to the west of us in both Canada and the United States, apparently it is just our turn. And while we are currently experiencing 11 degree temperatures (Celsius), it is supposed to go down below freezing by nightfall and we are to have up to 10 cm of snow. Crazy.
> 
> I only mention this because I spent the night in somewhat of a carnival atmosphere. This wasn't your usual run of the mill carnival, it was an official "I'm-a-cat-and-the-weather-is-crazy-so-I'll-be-crazy-too!" carnival. I am sure that all of you pet owners have full understanding as to what I am talking about.
> 
> Even though we are safely inside, the weather outside has the effect of rocket fuel on them. They torpedo through the house, scrape at the window and howl. They are on high alert, as if they need to be on top of things in case of a disaster.
> 
> It began around 8pm. We heard the winds picking up and one of the two plastic recycle bins we keep on the side of our porch lost its lid. This was quite frustrating because without lids they are useless. This occurred last year, and since then I purchased the type with locking handles, after a lengthy search of the neighborhood, including the woods behind us. Nothing was found, to I invested in the more expensive bins to insure that it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> But the winds were brutal last night, and we heard the loud "clunk" of the bins against the steps (even though they were half full) and when Keith checked them out, he reported that we once again were missing a lid. It was a small thing, but aggravating.
> 
> Then our landlord for some reason decided we needed full blast heat. The way the furnace is set up, when it gets too warm, it overrides the thermostat and the heat is delivered whether or not we want it. As a result of that, we tried to crack the windows open just a small bit, which allowed cooler air, but amplified the noise of the gusts and got the cats even more revved up.
> 
> It was a no win.
> 
> Eventually, I went to spend the night on the couch. Sometimes when they are wild like that, having their human near by tends to calm them down. But between the clunking of the bins in the wind ever couple of minutes, Richard yowling, Pancakes scratching at the window, Coco getting sick, and all three of them taking turns snacking their "crunchies" like a tag team from World Wide Wrestling, there was little sleep to be had by me.
> 
> Finally, after 4:30 or so I was able to fall asleep. The cats had performed well and their carnival had ended. When the sun arose around 7:30 I was grateful to see the lost lid of the bin on the front lawn. How it didn't sail into the river across the road, I will never understand, but I am grateful.
> 
> Point being - my post is late and I am in slow motion today. I reserve the right to nap later on. I am sure the trio of performers will be happy to join me. Perhaps that was their plan all along.
> 
> On the work front, it was a pretty good day yesterday. I nearly finished the last six of the dozen Halloween masks that I am designing for my painting customers, and submitting to Artist's Club. While there is some 'tweaking' that I need to do on them, they are for the most part finished.
> 
> Below is a picture of the final six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I do promise that I will take better shots for tomorrow. Besides the metallic paint accents being very reflective, I did use the crackle on some of them to give them interest. This looks really cool in person. In this shot you can see it a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end this here today with just those pictures. It is already nearly nine and I need to get moving. I will be finishing these up and taking better pictures later on. I will then start repainting them so that I can step-by-step pictures for the patterns. That is something that I don't just do as I go along, unless I really know what direction I am heading in with the pieces, which I usually don't. I have some other things that I want to do with these masks too, for my own enjoyment, so having two sets of them will be good. But that will come later on.
> 
> I hope all my friends west of me are safe. I know that weather has played havoc with many all over the USA and Canada and I wish you all the best.
> 
> Take care and have a great day today.


Sheila we also had bad winds. Tharchin the Tibetan Monk
lives in a horse box with his power cable through our letter box
Well his wee hoose was rocking so much that he thought it was
going to roll and it is on the back of a 5t Ford truck.
Me I slept through it all surrounded by my big brave boxers.
In South Africa they call the wind in the Cape The Cape Doctor as
they reckons it clears out all the cobwebs. 
Those masks are all soo great last one being my favourite the harlequin 
or maybe it's the spiders web, but I also like the black and gold, Hell I like
them all
Have a stupendous day
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Carnival of Animals*
> 
> What a crazy night!
> 
> In the eight years that I lived here in Nova Scotia, I don't remember ever experiencing winds like we had last night. As I read the status' of my friends that are to the west of us in both Canada and the United States, apparently it is just our turn. And while we are currently experiencing 11 degree temperatures (Celsius), it is supposed to go down below freezing by nightfall and we are to have up to 10 cm of snow. Crazy.
> 
> I only mention this because I spent the night in somewhat of a carnival atmosphere. This wasn't your usual run of the mill carnival, it was an official "I'm-a-cat-and-the-weather-is-crazy-so-I'll-be-crazy-too!" carnival. I am sure that all of you pet owners have full understanding as to what I am talking about.
> 
> Even though we are safely inside, the weather outside has the effect of rocket fuel on them. They torpedo through the house, scrape at the window and howl. They are on high alert, as if they need to be on top of things in case of a disaster.
> 
> It began around 8pm. We heard the winds picking up and one of the two plastic recycle bins we keep on the side of our porch lost its lid. This was quite frustrating because without lids they are useless. This occurred last year, and since then I purchased the type with locking handles, after a lengthy search of the neighborhood, including the woods behind us. Nothing was found, to I invested in the more expensive bins to insure that it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> But the winds were brutal last night, and we heard the loud "clunk" of the bins against the steps (even though they were half full) and when Keith checked them out, he reported that we once again were missing a lid. It was a small thing, but aggravating.
> 
> Then our landlord for some reason decided we needed full blast heat. The way the furnace is set up, when it gets too warm, it overrides the thermostat and the heat is delivered whether or not we want it. As a result of that, we tried to crack the windows open just a small bit, which allowed cooler air, but amplified the noise of the gusts and got the cats even more revved up.
> 
> It was a no win.
> 
> Eventually, I went to spend the night on the couch. Sometimes when they are wild like that, having their human near by tends to calm them down. But between the clunking of the bins in the wind ever couple of minutes, Richard yowling, Pancakes scratching at the window, Coco getting sick, and all three of them taking turns snacking their "crunchies" like a tag team from World Wide Wrestling, there was little sleep to be had by me.
> 
> Finally, after 4:30 or so I was able to fall asleep. The cats had performed well and their carnival had ended. When the sun arose around 7:30 I was grateful to see the lost lid of the bin on the front lawn. How it didn't sail into the river across the road, I will never understand, but I am grateful.
> 
> Point being - my post is late and I am in slow motion today. I reserve the right to nap later on. I am sure the trio of performers will be happy to join me. Perhaps that was their plan all along.
> 
> On the work front, it was a pretty good day yesterday. I nearly finished the last six of the dozen Halloween masks that I am designing for my painting customers, and submitting to Artist's Club. While there is some 'tweaking' that I need to do on them, they are for the most part finished.
> 
> Below is a picture of the final six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I do promise that I will take better shots for tomorrow. Besides the metallic paint accents being very reflective, I did use the crackle on some of them to give them interest. This looks really cool in person. In this shot you can see it a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end this here today with just those pictures. It is already nearly nine and I need to get moving. I will be finishing these up and taking better pictures later on. I will then start repainting them so that I can step-by-step pictures for the patterns. That is something that I don't just do as I go along, unless I really know what direction I am heading in with the pieces, which I usually don't. I have some other things that I want to do with these masks too, for my own enjoyment, so having two sets of them will be good. But that will come later on.
> 
> I hope all my friends west of me are safe. I know that weather has played havoc with many all over the USA and Canada and I wish you all the best.
> 
> Take care and have a great day today.


Good evening Sheila. I sure hope your winds have died down and you will have a peaceful night. Our weather patterns are changing so much all over. Rain and misty where I was today in Maple Ridge (east of Vancouver city) but on returning to Richmond, I found it had been sunny for a good part of the day!
The masks are beautiful. My favourites in this set are the top left hand one and the middle right hand one but they are all great. i like the way you did the harlequin one with part crackle paint.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Carnival of Animals*
> 
> What a crazy night!
> 
> In the eight years that I lived here in Nova Scotia, I don't remember ever experiencing winds like we had last night. As I read the status' of my friends that are to the west of us in both Canada and the United States, apparently it is just our turn. And while we are currently experiencing 11 degree temperatures (Celsius), it is supposed to go down below freezing by nightfall and we are to have up to 10 cm of snow. Crazy.
> 
> I only mention this because I spent the night in somewhat of a carnival atmosphere. This wasn't your usual run of the mill carnival, it was an official "I'm-a-cat-and-the-weather-is-crazy-so-I'll-be-crazy-too!" carnival. I am sure that all of you pet owners have full understanding as to what I am talking about.
> 
> Even though we are safely inside, the weather outside has the effect of rocket fuel on them. They torpedo through the house, scrape at the window and howl. They are on high alert, as if they need to be on top of things in case of a disaster.
> 
> It began around 8pm. We heard the winds picking up and one of the two plastic recycle bins we keep on the side of our porch lost its lid. This was quite frustrating because without lids they are useless. This occurred last year, and since then I purchased the type with locking handles, after a lengthy search of the neighborhood, including the woods behind us. Nothing was found, to I invested in the more expensive bins to insure that it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> But the winds were brutal last night, and we heard the loud "clunk" of the bins against the steps (even though they were half full) and when Keith checked them out, he reported that we once again were missing a lid. It was a small thing, but aggravating.
> 
> Then our landlord for some reason decided we needed full blast heat. The way the furnace is set up, when it gets too warm, it overrides the thermostat and the heat is delivered whether or not we want it. As a result of that, we tried to crack the windows open just a small bit, which allowed cooler air, but amplified the noise of the gusts and got the cats even more revved up.
> 
> It was a no win.
> 
> Eventually, I went to spend the night on the couch. Sometimes when they are wild like that, having their human near by tends to calm them down. But between the clunking of the bins in the wind ever couple of minutes, Richard yowling, Pancakes scratching at the window, Coco getting sick, and all three of them taking turns snacking their "crunchies" like a tag team from World Wide Wrestling, there was little sleep to be had by me.
> 
> Finally, after 4:30 or so I was able to fall asleep. The cats had performed well and their carnival had ended. When the sun arose around 7:30 I was grateful to see the lost lid of the bin on the front lawn. How it didn't sail into the river across the road, I will never understand, but I am grateful.
> 
> Point being - my post is late and I am in slow motion today. I reserve the right to nap later on. I am sure the trio of performers will be happy to join me. Perhaps that was their plan all along.
> 
> On the work front, it was a pretty good day yesterday. I nearly finished the last six of the dozen Halloween masks that I am designing for my painting customers, and submitting to Artist's Club. While there is some 'tweaking' that I need to do on them, they are for the most part finished.
> 
> Below is a picture of the final six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures aren't great, but I do promise that I will take better shots for tomorrow. Besides the metallic paint accents being very reflective, I did use the crackle on some of them to give them interest. This looks really cool in person. In this shot you can see it a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end this here today with just those pictures. It is already nearly nine and I need to get moving. I will be finishing these up and taking better pictures later on. I will then start repainting them so that I can step-by-step pictures for the patterns. That is something that I don't just do as I go along, unless I really know what direction I am heading in with the pieces, which I usually don't. I have some other things that I want to do with these masks too, for my own enjoyment, so having two sets of them will be good. But that will come later on.
> 
> I hope all my friends west of me are safe. I know that weather has played havoc with many all over the USA and Canada and I wish you all the best.
> 
> Take care and have a great day today.


Super nice masks Sheila. Stay warm. It's cold and windy here in Kansas also. bout 15 degrees right now.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back on the Grid*

I have to watch what I hope for.

Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.

Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.

He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.

I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.

At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.

But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.

I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee! 

Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.

By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.

As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.

But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.

Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.

As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.

It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.

I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.

So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.










Have a great Friday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Grid*
> 
> I have to watch what I hope for.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.
> 
> Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.
> 
> He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.
> 
> I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.
> 
> At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.
> 
> But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.
> 
> I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee!
> 
> Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.
> 
> By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.
> 
> As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.
> 
> But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.
> 
> Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.
> 
> As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.
> 
> It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.
> 
> I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.
> 
> So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Glad you're feeling better. Have a good Friday, and gr8 weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Grid*
> 
> I have to watch what I hope for.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.
> 
> Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.
> 
> He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.
> 
> I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.
> 
> At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.
> 
> But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.
> 
> I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee!
> 
> Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.
> 
> By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.
> 
> As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.
> 
> But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.
> 
> Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.
> 
> As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.
> 
> It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.
> 
> I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.
> 
> So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks "Grandpa" Roger! 
Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Grid*
> 
> I have to watch what I hope for.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.
> 
> Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.
> 
> He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.
> 
> I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.
> 
> At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.
> 
> But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.
> 
> I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee!
> 
> Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.
> 
> By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.
> 
> As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.
> 
> But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.
> 
> Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.
> 
> As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.
> 
> It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.
> 
> I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.
> 
> So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Good morning Sheila. Oh yes, we are so dependant on power for everything! 
Have a great weekend Sheila, wind free and power strong!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Grid*
> 
> I have to watch what I hope for.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.
> 
> Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.
> 
> He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.
> 
> I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.
> 
> At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.
> 
> But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.
> 
> I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee!
> 
> Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.
> 
> By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.
> 
> As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.
> 
> But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.
> 
> Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.
> 
> As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.
> 
> It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.
> 
> I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.
> 
> So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks, Anna! I sure felt 'disconnected' yesterday. Catching up on things today though. I wish you a wonderful day too! 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Grid*
> 
> I have to watch what I hope for.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.
> 
> Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.
> 
> He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.
> 
> I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.
> 
> At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.
> 
> But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.
> 
> I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee!
> 
> Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.
> 
> By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.
> 
> As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.
> 
> But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.
> 
> Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.
> 
> As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.
> 
> It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.
> 
> I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.
> 
> So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Sheila,

What happens to your heat when the power is off? Or do you have fireplace/wood heat? Even our gas and oil furnaces require electricity to run the fan motor. You didn't mention getting cold so we assume you're well prepared for power outages in winter.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on the Grid*
> 
> I have to watch what I hope for.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of the wild winds we were having and how I was up most of the night because of them. In my blog post I casually mentioned that I hoped that there would be time for a short nap during the day so I could catch up on some sleep.
> 
> Keith had some errands to run in Digby. I would have gone with, but I really wanted to finish my pictures of the mask ornaments that I designed, as well as start painting another set of them so I could accurately write down the instructions and create the pattern packet. I felt my time was better spent here.
> 
> He got some cutting done and it was early afternoon when he left. I was to have the house to myself and I really planned on accomplishing a lot. I spent the morning tidying up and doing the small distracting things so that I could use every minute that I was by myself to work, without distraction.
> 
> I had settled in and taken all the pictures. I was very pleased with how they came out using the light box, as the metallic paints that I used on these sometimes give trouble when trying to photograph pieces. I was about half an hour into my work of editing the photos when in an instant, we lost power.
> 
> At first I was quite surprised, as the weather had looked a bit better than it had all morning. Things were starting to brighten up and clear. I thought it would be only for a moment, so I sipped my cup of coffee and waited.
> 
> But after a time, I began to get tired. I thought it would be a great opportunity for the short nap that I needed. Perhaps it was a sign. I laid down for a while, joined by three cats who were happy to have a daytime sleeping companion.
> 
> I slept for a while, but the wind outside still kept me from a deep sleep. When I awoke, dusk was beginning and there was still no power. No power for us means not only no computer, but also no phone (our phone is run through our computers), no cooking and even no water, as our pump does not function. And worst of all - no coffee!
> 
> Keith arrived home around six PM. He had spent his time doing errands and he stopped over at Bernie's to plane some wood. They weren't affected at all there so he was surprised to see there was no power.
> 
> By now it was getting dark. I was hungry and wanted a hot meal. We decided to go out for a bite to eat, as surely by the time we returned things would be once again normal.
> 
> As we drove through downtown Meteghan, it became evident how widespread the problem was. Everything was dark but for a few places that had their own generators. None of the restaurants were open, and even the pharmacy was closed. We thought we would keep driving to St. Alphonse where Keith's parents lived to see how they fared.
> 
> But it was dark there too, and upon arriving we found out that they were also without power (although they did have a land line telephone and a gas stove.) Keith's mom made me a can of soup (Keith had already eaten in Digby) and even though they also were without water, at least their stove worked.
> 
> Word had it that the estimated time for restoring the power was 10pm. We stayed there and visited by lamp light until just before that.
> 
> As we were driving home, we began to see flickers of the street lights. Before long we realized that things were indeed getting back to normal and power was again restored. By the time we arrived home, everything was back to normal.
> 
> It sure made me thing about how much we depend on power. While I did read for a bit when things were out, it was hard to relax and do so with so much that I wanted to do.
> 
> I came home to several emails, many which I still need to respond, and found myself being a bit behind instead of ahead how I thought I would be. But I had my rest.
> 
> So with that said, I have nothing new to post. If you emailed me, I will get back to you as soon as I am able. Hopefully today will be a productive day. I am well-rested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday!


No, L/W - we had no heat either. Fortunately for us this happened because that warm front was sweeping through. Apparently power was out from our area all the way to Yarmouth. All the stores and restaurants were closed. Even the bank. It was pretty widespread.

We were lucky though because it was not that cold out. I usually keep it cool in here and wear a sweater and I didn't feel cold at all. It was getting much cooler though around 10pm when the power returned. All in all we were fortunate I feel.

It was hard not to do anything for the day though. Most of the time it was too gloomy to even read. My eyes aren't what they used to be and while I did read for a while, I found it tedious. Our visit with Keith's parents in the evening was nice and relaxed and really made the time go by faster. So that was good.

I suppose that is one way to slow me down. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hitting the Books*

Seeing that we are moving into February, it is time to do one of the most "un-fun" parts of the job - the book work. Although I must say that I am much better prepared than I have been in previous years, as I have pretty much been keeping track of things all along.

As the business keeps growing, this is an important part of it that needs to be attended to on a regular basis. This was the first year that I set up a spread sheet on the computer and have been posting all of my expenses and income throughout the year. Prior to that, I had just clumped everything in one folder, saving the sorting and tallying for one massive session or sessions before I headed to my accountant.

I have been (pretty) good about things this past year, having kept up with the posting until the last month or so of the year. That means the task at hand is much smaller and will go by rather quickly and with much less anxiety. And less things, such as expenses and deductions will be missed. It is all very advantageous to me.

Besides getting the rest of the receipts posted, I am in the process of repainting the mask ornaments and creating the pattern packets for them.

For myself, I find it necessary to paint them a second time in order to refine things and take step-by-step photographs for the instruction packets. When I am in the "design mode" of painting, it is very much a trial and error process. I am pretty much working out of my own thoughts and not sure where the pieces will wind up. After the first batch is 'finished', I like to paint them again, this time writing down colors and taking step-by-step photographs during the process. I also change anything I feel necessary to make the piece better. I know this lengthens the process of making these patterns considerably, but I do think the results is far better. I began doing this yesterday and I already see a great improvement over the original pieces. It is just the way I like to do things, and will also familiarize me more with the process.

So that is what my weekend plans are to be. I don't know if I will be writing tomorrow or not. We will see how things go and if I think of anything that may be of interest to you all.

It is back to snow here this morning, and we are supposed to have some cold temperatures for the next few days. But that is OK. All of my errands are done and the cupboards are full and it will be a good chance to really concentrate on the tasks at hand.










I wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Books*
> 
> Seeing that we are moving into February, it is time to do one of the most "un-fun" parts of the job - the book work. Although I must say that I am much better prepared than I have been in previous years, as I have pretty much been keeping track of things all along.
> 
> As the business keeps growing, this is an important part of it that needs to be attended to on a regular basis. This was the first year that I set up a spread sheet on the computer and have been posting all of my expenses and income throughout the year. Prior to that, I had just clumped everything in one folder, saving the sorting and tallying for one massive session or sessions before I headed to my accountant.
> 
> I have been (pretty) good about things this past year, having kept up with the posting until the last month or so of the year. That means the task at hand is much smaller and will go by rather quickly and with much less anxiety. And less things, such as expenses and deductions will be missed. It is all very advantageous to me.
> 
> Besides getting the rest of the receipts posted, I am in the process of repainting the mask ornaments and creating the pattern packets for them.
> 
> For myself, I find it necessary to paint them a second time in order to refine things and take step-by-step photographs for the instruction packets. When I am in the "design mode" of painting, it is very much a trial and error process. I am pretty much working out of my own thoughts and not sure where the pieces will wind up. After the first batch is 'finished', I like to paint them again, this time writing down colors and taking step-by-step photographs during the process. I also change anything I feel necessary to make the piece better. I know this lengthens the process of making these patterns considerably, but I do think the results is far better. I began doing this yesterday and I already see a great improvement over the original pieces. It is just the way I like to do things, and will also familiarize me more with the process.
> 
> So that is what my weekend plans are to be. I don't know if I will be writing tomorrow or not. We will see how things go and if I think of anything that may be of interest to you all.
> 
> It is back to snow here this morning, and we are supposed to have some cold temperatures for the next few days. But that is OK. All of my errands are done and the cupboards are full and it will be a good chance to really concentrate on the tasks at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend!


The cats are always there to help. Have a gr8 weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Books*
> 
> Seeing that we are moving into February, it is time to do one of the most "un-fun" parts of the job - the book work. Although I must say that I am much better prepared than I have been in previous years, as I have pretty much been keeping track of things all along.
> 
> As the business keeps growing, this is an important part of it that needs to be attended to on a regular basis. This was the first year that I set up a spread sheet on the computer and have been posting all of my expenses and income throughout the year. Prior to that, I had just clumped everything in one folder, saving the sorting and tallying for one massive session or sessions before I headed to my accountant.
> 
> I have been (pretty) good about things this past year, having kept up with the posting until the last month or so of the year. That means the task at hand is much smaller and will go by rather quickly and with much less anxiety. And less things, such as expenses and deductions will be missed. It is all very advantageous to me.
> 
> Besides getting the rest of the receipts posted, I am in the process of repainting the mask ornaments and creating the pattern packets for them.
> 
> For myself, I find it necessary to paint them a second time in order to refine things and take step-by-step photographs for the instruction packets. When I am in the "design mode" of painting, it is very much a trial and error process. I am pretty much working out of my own thoughts and not sure where the pieces will wind up. After the first batch is 'finished', I like to paint them again, this time writing down colors and taking step-by-step photographs during the process. I also change anything I feel necessary to make the piece better. I know this lengthens the process of making these patterns considerably, but I do think the results is far better. I began doing this yesterday and I already see a great improvement over the original pieces. It is just the way I like to do things, and will also familiarize me more with the process.
> 
> So that is what my weekend plans are to be. I don't know if I will be writing tomorrow or not. We will see how things go and if I think of anything that may be of interest to you all.
> 
> It is back to snow here this morning, and we are supposed to have some cold temperatures for the next few days. But that is OK. All of my errands are done and the cupboards are full and it will be a good chance to really concentrate on the tasks at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend!


Thanks Roger! I hope you are all doing well. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Books*
> 
> Seeing that we are moving into February, it is time to do one of the most "un-fun" parts of the job - the book work. Although I must say that I am much better prepared than I have been in previous years, as I have pretty much been keeping track of things all along.
> 
> As the business keeps growing, this is an important part of it that needs to be attended to on a regular basis. This was the first year that I set up a spread sheet on the computer and have been posting all of my expenses and income throughout the year. Prior to that, I had just clumped everything in one folder, saving the sorting and tallying for one massive session or sessions before I headed to my accountant.
> 
> I have been (pretty) good about things this past year, having kept up with the posting until the last month or so of the year. That means the task at hand is much smaller and will go by rather quickly and with much less anxiety. And less things, such as expenses and deductions will be missed. It is all very advantageous to me.
> 
> Besides getting the rest of the receipts posted, I am in the process of repainting the mask ornaments and creating the pattern packets for them.
> 
> For myself, I find it necessary to paint them a second time in order to refine things and take step-by-step photographs for the instruction packets. When I am in the "design mode" of painting, it is very much a trial and error process. I am pretty much working out of my own thoughts and not sure where the pieces will wind up. After the first batch is 'finished', I like to paint them again, this time writing down colors and taking step-by-step photographs during the process. I also change anything I feel necessary to make the piece better. I know this lengthens the process of making these patterns considerably, but I do think the results is far better. I began doing this yesterday and I already see a great improvement over the original pieces. It is just the way I like to do things, and will also familiarize me more with the process.
> 
> So that is what my weekend plans are to be. I don't know if I will be writing tomorrow or not. We will see how things go and if I think of anything that may be of interest to you all.
> 
> It is back to snow here this morning, and we are supposed to have some cold temperatures for the next few days. But that is OK. All of my errands are done and the cupboards are full and it will be a good chance to really concentrate on the tasks at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend!


yep the tedious toime of the year ….. glad I ain´t have to deal with it anylonger 
even though we have too major players here with the tax acount systems 
that can save us alot of time if we keep the accounts updated every day as the 
costumms claim us to do then we nearly only have to push one bottom four times a year
for the customtaxes and once a year to get the last numbers out so the goverment 
know how much to rip us for

even though we now can skip the acounter its a good idea to pay one for signing the papers 
that have to be send 

hope your paperwork goes smoothly thrugh the system

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hitting the Books*
> 
> Seeing that we are moving into February, it is time to do one of the most "un-fun" parts of the job - the book work. Although I must say that I am much better prepared than I have been in previous years, as I have pretty much been keeping track of things all along.
> 
> As the business keeps growing, this is an important part of it that needs to be attended to on a regular basis. This was the first year that I set up a spread sheet on the computer and have been posting all of my expenses and income throughout the year. Prior to that, I had just clumped everything in one folder, saving the sorting and tallying for one massive session or sessions before I headed to my accountant.
> 
> I have been (pretty) good about things this past year, having kept up with the posting until the last month or so of the year. That means the task at hand is much smaller and will go by rather quickly and with much less anxiety. And less things, such as expenses and deductions will be missed. It is all very advantageous to me.
> 
> Besides getting the rest of the receipts posted, I am in the process of repainting the mask ornaments and creating the pattern packets for them.
> 
> For myself, I find it necessary to paint them a second time in order to refine things and take step-by-step photographs for the instruction packets. When I am in the "design mode" of painting, it is very much a trial and error process. I am pretty much working out of my own thoughts and not sure where the pieces will wind up. After the first batch is 'finished', I like to paint them again, this time writing down colors and taking step-by-step photographs during the process. I also change anything I feel necessary to make the piece better. I know this lengthens the process of making these patterns considerably, but I do think the results is far better. I began doing this yesterday and I already see a great improvement over the original pieces. It is just the way I like to do things, and will also familiarize me more with the process.
> 
> So that is what my weekend plans are to be. I don't know if I will be writing tomorrow or not. We will see how things go and if I think of anything that may be of interest to you all.
> 
> It is back to snow here this morning, and we are supposed to have some cold temperatures for the next few days. But that is OK. All of my errands are done and the cupboards are full and it will be a good chance to really concentrate on the tasks at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend!


Hi, Dennis! I hope you guys are having a good winter. Yes, everyone loves spring, but with spring comes time to pay our annual taxes.  Well, it is expected and planned for so that softens the blow a bit. I have been pretty good with keeping things up to date. Not perfect, but better than usual. Small steps at least.

I hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting it Right*

I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.

I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."

But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.

But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.

Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.

In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.

When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.

When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.

Here's an example.

One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.










It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.

When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.

What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.

I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.

However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.

So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.

I thought the result was greatly improved.










Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.

I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.

It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.

If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.

I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.

So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.

Have a wonderful Monday.

Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


I like em both, but, I think I like the 2nd one a wee bit more also.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


I´m sort of with Keith 
if you designed for a factory then its there pain to get the best finishvalue for the money 
but as a designer you also need to present the best for the wiewer /buyer 
there is two ways of doing that either do it as you feel in this case with the mask
or restricting yourself in the good way of saying less is more 
sometimes we just have to go crazy like the designers as they do on the runways 
with houte couture in Paris 

here I´m sitting as a nervewreck beside the phone waiting to hear news about how Silke´s surgery 
did go today at this moment she is in the wakeup room so I presume all is good sofare

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


Thank you Roger.

Oh my goodness, Dennis! Please PM me and let me know what happened to Silke! I hope she is OK. All my best to you all! (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


Good morning Sheila. I really liked the first mask when I saw it but the second really pops out and I like the dimension you created. I believe that is why your business does so well - your customers know they are getting the best of the best!
Another Westcoast damp day here but mild. I see my spring flowers popping up more and more.
By the way, I got some supplies from Rhinestone Canada. I was very impressed with their service and quality of the items and I like that they are local. Thanks for sharing that website on your blog.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


Hi Sheila,

Estimating can be a bit tricky. I have people ask me for a rough idea on how long it will take, or how much it will cost, minutes after seeing their plans.

They say; "you've been doing this for thirty plus years, so you should be able to answer that". I reply that thirty years ago, I would have given them an answer, but now I know better.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


I am glad you like them too Anna! I was really happy with them. I am now awaiting my second order of fun things to put some "bling" into my patterns! I am going to have a lot of fun - that is for sure!

Lee - I think you got wiser as time passed! I used to do the same and promise things without being reasonable in my time frame. I was the one who suffered because I spent many nights burning the candle at both ends with two small children to try to meet these deadlines that I made. It was really rough. How come we weren't this smart when we were 20??? Wouldn't that have been great?

I am glad that I am not the only one though. I really have a great deal of respect for you and if you do it too, I am not so bad - right? 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


Thanks Sheila,

Everybody does it.

Lee


----------



## Chrisysue

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


I also really liked the first one when i saw it, then as I read and scrolled down, I was like wow I like this one better, because it has such depth, and the "glamour dust". Then I went back to 1… then 2… then 1…. lol…. 
If I was to ask you to make it for me, I personally would want # 2 with #1's eyes. 
Ok now slap me back into line, if i have said to much  They are both beautiful. 
p.s. I cant even paint by number, but i wish i could .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting it Right*
> 
> I often sit here and wonder if I take too long to do things. As a designer, I find that one of the most difficult things for me is accurately measuring the amount of time it takes me to do a project. You would think that after all the years I spent doing what I am doing, I would have a better handle on how long something will take me to complete. But as I accomplish each new project, I find that I am no closer to correctly estimating the time it will take to finish it than I was years ago when I started out as a designer. For me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> I had a very productive weekend. I spent pretty much two solid days repainting the painted versions of the Halloween masks that I designed and photographing them along the way so that I can have step-by-step photographs in the pattern packet. I believe that I began this phase of work on Friday, and that I had fool-heartedly convinced myself that I would be able to button things up by Saturday, leaving me Sunday to write the actual instructions and take the rest of the day "off."
> 
> But once again, things didn't work out that way. It wasn't that I didn't focus on the task at hand of really put myself into it, it was just that damn clock laughing at me once again and mocking my optimistic view of how long it takes me to accomplish things. And as usual, when battling head-to-head against time, I lost.
> 
> But in looking at what I have accomplished so far, I don't feel like a loser. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns, painting patterns are much more involved to develop (for me, anyway.) When I am designing wood items, I simply draw them on the computer and cut them out. It is pretty much a basic process. I draw the lines and follow them on the saw, and there is little change between the computer line work and the actual cutting. It all works out very nicely.
> 
> In developing painting patterns however, there is a myriad of things that can be changed and adjusted from the time I first think up and actually paint my first prototype until the final pattern is finished. It isn't only picking colors, but shading and intensity and several other things that leave room for improvement after a first attempt. This is what tends to slow me down the most.
> 
> When I first was with Keith, he wondered why I painted my new designs several times over in the creation of the pattern packets. Like many, he suggested I just take pictures along the way the first time around and I would save myself a lot of work and time. But for me, it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> When I have an idea, it is as if I can see the pieces in my head. They are finished, but perhaps not completely to the point where I would call them "done". Many times I would begin in one direction when painting the piece and for one reason or another I decide to go in another to improve the overall look of the piece. This happens often enough for it to be impractical for me to try to do step-by-step instructions and photos the first time around. More often than not, I wind up changing things here or there and by the time I would be finished, the piece would look quite different than what I had initially envisioned.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> One of the first masks that I painted, was one that I wanted to have a certain look. I liked the black and white theme, but in order to give it a Halloween feeling, I used a metallic bronze paint to shade the white diamonds. When I did so, the black looked "flat" and I brushed the tops of the black diamonds with a black metallic finish. The results was acceptable but in looking at it again, it definitely looked 'muddy' to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice though, and good enough to move on to the next. But I still needed to think about it a bit.
> 
> When it came time to repaint it for the instruction packet, I had some ideas. I really looked at it and thought about what made me feel uncomfortable about it. While I did like the overall look, I knew there would be some ways to improve on it.
> 
> What bothered me the most was that in the process of making it shimmer was that I lost the contrast. While I wanted the mask to appear to be made of satin, by painting both the black and white diamonds with the same pearlescent paint, they lost a great deal of their contrast and the piece appeared to be muddy.
> 
> I liked the way the white sections looked with the copper shading, so I left them the same. However, for the black diamonds, I decided to paint them in a very dark grey first (Graphite) and then shade them in pure black. This made each diamond look crisp and sharp and made a much better impact than the black metallic paint.
> 
> However, the matte finish of the regular paint next to the shimmer of the metallic white sections wasn't the look I was thinking of. But brushing the tops of the black diamonds with the Black Pearl Metallic would bring me right back to where I started. And I didn't want that.
> 
> So I decided to brush the tops of the black sections with some Black Ice Glamour Dust paint. The Glamour Dust is very finely ground glitter suspended in a transparent base. This would allow my shading of the black diamonds to show through, and add some very subtle glitter to the sections.
> 
> I thought the result was greatly improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black was much darker on the second version, I decided to go with some black shading around the eyes to make them stand out better. I am much happier with the second mask than I was with the first one.
> 
> I suppose that I could have settled on the first group of masks if I wanted to do so. When I look at them separately from the second set, they are nice. But when I compare them to the second time around, I realize that these extra days that I am spending on this design is not wasted time at all.
> 
> It would be easy for me to create many more patterns if I didn't do them this way. However, I would have a great deal of difficulty promoting them and selling them, knowing that they weren't my best work. With over 400 patterns under my belt, I have to realize that it isn't the number of patterns that I have, but rather the quality of them that is important.
> 
> If getting it right means painting things a second time (or even a third!) than that is what I need to do. By doing so, I know that I am truly giving the best of myself and offering the best quality of work that I can to my customers, and also to myself. And to me that is the most important thing that I can accomplish.
> 
> I would never be able to sell and market my work if I didn't provide the best that I possibly could do. If that means that it takes a week to create instead of a couple of days, then so be it. Taking the time to do things right gives me confidence in knowing that I am selling the very best patterns that I can. How long they took to get to that point is not important.
> 
> So today I will finish the last three masks that I didn't complete this weekend. And then I will work on the pictures and the packet. While I had some hopes of finishing it up this weekend, it just wasn't meant to be. But it wasn't because I didn't devote time and energy into things. It is because getting things right isn't something that just happens. And I hope that shows in the final products.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted. - Albert Einstein


Thank you Chrisy. The eyes are actually the same on both versions. It is just the additional contrast that makes them look darker on the second one.  (Of COURSE you can paint! You should look in on my YouTube videos and I show a lot of basics. EVERYONE can paint!)



Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Update on Selling and Advertising*

Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.

Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.

So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.

Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.

Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.

As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.

I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.

All this takes a great deal of time and research.

There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.

To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.










Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh

So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."

With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:

"I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"

Have a "lucky" day!


----------



## ChrisMobley

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Great information and very true words. 
Thank you!
Chris Mobley
www.cmobleydesigns.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Thanks, Chris. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Good morning Sheila. A very informative blog. Marketing and accounting are the most challenging bits of running a business - that's what I found anyway when I was running my business in Toronto. Looking back, I made so many mistakes but it was all a learning experience and I have never regretted the time spent.

I have seen the sun this morning! Time for a walk before settling into some woodburning.
Have fun and a great day.


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Good information, Sheila. 
You've probably noticed already, but I did put a link to your site from mine, actually two. My stats say that I'm getting closer to averaging 100 hits per day. There is a way to see who is sending traffic to your site, so it would be interesting to see if this generates anything for you.
DanK


----------



## Chrisysue

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Very uninformative, and interesting, i really enjoyed reading this.
I should just keep my mouth shut, but…. i will start by saying i mean not disrespect to anyone. 
But here goes…. in my* personal opinion*, Etsy isn't all its cracked up to be. 
It was a marvelous idea, that grew to fast got to saturated with a blend of very good Art's & Crafters , 
and not so good arts and crafters.
I'm being nice. .... I do know this, for the most part crafters that sell there don't go there to purchase. 
Im going to stop now and probably regret saying a word.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Thanks, all! Just some feedback from what we have encountered. Chrisy - I agree - there is some really nice stuff on Etsy and also some things that aren't as nice. Like anywhere, it is very diverse. In any case it is a good place for even beginners to showcase their creations and get some feedback and learn how to market. It just doesn't seem the place for me. 

Thank you too for your opinion and feedback. It is always appreciated. (and don't worry - everyone has different tastes and I don't think that you were being disrespectful at all. We all have a right to like and dislike things!)

I'll will keep everyone posted as things progress. 

Sheila


----------



## Michael1

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Good blog Sheila, Very Informative. There is nothing better than getting information from someone in the trenches. Although there are allot of books on business and marketing, I often read them thinking that they were really only trying to sell the book rather than inform their readers.

Anyway, I really appreciated this information and wish you the best.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Thanks, Michael. I sometimes feel like I ramble on here about the day to day things, but then I get so many positive responses from others who are in small businesses and appreciate hearing what we are going thorough. I also think that the best way to learn is through others who have had similar experiences. I don't think any one person has all the answers, but I think that by listening to many points of view, we are better able to make decisions that are positive for ourselves.

Dan - I am sorry that I missed seeing your comment. I really appreciate the link. On our next update later in the week, I am also going to update our links page and certainly reciprocate with a link to your site too. As I said, networking and word of mouth is a very good way to get your name out there so customers can get to know you. Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Hi Sheila,
What comes into my mind with respect to customers who are selling their finished products out from your pattern is to make use of this as simple way of advertising thru them. I suggest that they should put something like an acknowledgement that the product was made from your authorship and design. How much more if it will direct them to your site in buying the patters in cases where there are scrollers wishes to make one of their own. A simple sticker (you have to make one… like a logo with contact e-mail) must be attached to the finished product so as to affix your reference. It is like a book that uses other references but there is a bibliography that we can get the right name of the book.

I am not selling my projects but those people who had received my boxes as gifts have some references of me like mobile numbers and calling cards. I am receiving some phone calls and requests for me to do one for him/her. A chance that sometimes I do regret because I was not able to fulfill their wishes… that could be commercially good for me. That will come later. But what is important is a simple contact address of me as the maker being known by anyone who sees the box not only the owner.

Have a nice day!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


Requesting that a sticker supplied by the pattern maker is a pretty good idea, but it works only if there is a place where the sticker can be applied. Lacking that, perhaps a business card from the pattern creator could be included with the item to credit the pattern author. 
DanK


----------



## Chrisysue

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


OMG… just reread my post and i feel terrible…... i typed…Very uninformative, and interesting, i really enjoyed reading this. I'm hoping you realized my typo !!!!!!!.........Very *informative* shaking my head i'm so sorry.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Update on Selling and Advertising*
> 
> Since I am doing mostly writing and pattern work, I thought that this morning I would update you all on how our other avenues of sales and advertising have been working out for us. Even though it has only been a little over a month since we started looking into these ways to get our name out and sell our products, we are already seeing some trends and getting a clearer ideas as to which venues will bring us the best results.
> 
> Lately, I have had a lot of questions from customers who wish to sell their finished projects and it is very difficult for me to advise them. While we are not selling finished products and only patterns to make projects, we understand that things may be a bit different for those of you who are selling actual items, so you can't really go by our own results. Your target audience will be quite different than that of ours.
> 
> So far though, we have done OK on Ebay. This was a bit of a surprise to me, as I didn't really think that the type of people that shopped on Ebay would be looking for patterns. I would have thought that they would want finished items. However, we have sold several patterns through them and while we certainly couldn't retire on what we sold, each sale helps the cause. Besides, we hope that once they buy one of our designs, they will follow the contact information and visit our site and become regular customers. So in a way, it is also like advertising.
> 
> Etsy on the other hand, has not worked out as well. After over a month online there, I don't think that we sold even a single pattern. Again that baffles me, as I would have thought that there were more 'crafters' scouting Etsy and that seeing the patterns there would bring some more sales. But so far for us, there haven't been any returns at all. We will probably stick with it for another month or so, as the investment is quite small, but if the trend continues, it wouldn't be worth our time and effort to even list the items. So we will have to see.
> 
> Amazon has proven to be a massive headache of red tape and we have altogether abandoned the idea of selling our patterns there. Not only do you need UPC codes for each item sold (we do not have them) but it appears that once you list your items on their site, you grant them specific rights to your intellectual property and things can quickly get out of your control. We tried to apply for a waiver to the UPC code issue, but were rejected because our image sizes didn't meet the criteria that Amazon had set. We were invited to reapply after adjusting our image sizes (on OUR SITE!) but by the time we received that, we had done additional research and decided that we didn't want to be involved with them. On top of that, the cost to do business with them was more than we were willing to pay.
> 
> As far as advertising goes, we are finding that both Facebook and Google has done well for us. Both of these venues have proven to bring additional traffic to our site, which is really positive. Keith has been in charge of organizing that whole aspect of advertising, as he did a bit of research and has been experimenting with different bids and keywords and audiences that would target the people who would be most interested in our products. Since both of those ad types are pay-per-click, we want to be certain that those who click on our ads are truly interested in our products. It wouldn't do us well to have more clicks from people who are looking for something other than scroll sawing pattern. We want those who click on our ads to really be looking for what we have to offer in order and become lasting customers. This takes a lot of time and trial and error to make it pay off for you.
> 
> I am also working on different ways to get our name out there. I have been involved in several painting forums and recently I have been purchasing small ads with them so that they know that I exist. In the future, I plan to donate some patterns to different painting sites - as I do with scrolling patterns - so that people can sample the type of instructions that we provide and hopefully like not only our designs, but our ways of teaching them and will come to our site looking for more. I also am working hard, as you know, on expanding the painting side of my business too. I found that by doing the few painting patterns that I did last year, I opened our work up to an entirely new audience, and since I also love to paint and teach painting, I think that following in that direction too is a good thing.
> 
> All this takes a great deal of time and research.
> 
> There are some days when we feel we don't accomplish a great deal. Sometimes there are weeks that can go by when we don't produce new patterns for the site. While it may appear that we are 'slacking' usually the opposite is true. Marketing and advertising takes a great deal of time and effort. I often have people ask me the question of 'what is the best way to sell your patterns' as if I can answer it in one easy sentence.
> 
> To be honest, there is no one cut and dry answer. Depending on what you are actually selling, there is no one "magic formula" that works for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat Crystal Ball painting by Anne Marsh
> 
> So that is where we stand at this point. As with most things in life, there is no one easy way to market your products - be it finished products or instructions to make projects. It takes a lot of time and effort and trial and error before you find what may work for your own company or small business. It doesn't just "happen."
> 
> With that said, one of my favorite sayings comes to mind:
> 
> "I am a great believer in luck. The harder I work, the more of it I seem to have. ~Coleman Cox, 1922"
> 
> Have a "lucky" day!


No worries, Chrisy! I was hoping you meant that. LOL If you read long enough you will find that I type this blog off the top of my head every day first thing in the morning. I must admit I don't always proofread and sometimes later on I go back and see my mistakes after many have read it! But everyone is probably used to that!

Dan and Bert - It would be nice if there would be some sort of acknowledgment on the finished pieces. We do suggest that the "designers be given proper credit" in all of our patterns. However, we can only suggest that - we have no way of knowing what people will do. Many people do give us credit for designing the pieces, saying something like 'scrollsawn by xxxxx and designed by Sheila Landry (or Keith Fenton)' and that is really enough.

I think that most people that make our designs are more focused on promoting their own businesses rather than sending customers to us. That is just probably the way it is. We are used to that and don't really mind as long as the people who are creating our patterns aren't claiming them to be their own designs. Then I would have an issue with them.

People are going to do what they are going to do and we have little control over that. We just do our best from our own side of things and try to do the right thing. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A (bit of a) Day Off*

I spent yesterday finishing up repainting the mask ornaments for the pattern packet. I am really happy with them and while it seemed that they took a bit of time, I feel that they are much better than the first batch. I am now in the process of putting together the pattern packet and instructions for making them, and hopefully that should be finished shortly.

There is so much I want to do!

As I look at the calendar and realize that we are already well into February, I find myself thinking of how I sometimes fast-forward through my life. For some reason, when doing this project, I had the feeling that I should be moving quicker on it or accomplishing more each day that what I did - even though I have spent the majority of my waking hours working on it. This isn't necessarily a good thing.

What programs us to think this way?

I know that I am not alone, because I read it every day in the statuses of my friends and acquaintances on Facebook. I hear it when talking to my friends in person, too. So many of them are in essence apologizing for not accomplishing enough, when in reality they accomplish a great deal.

I try to be conscious of what I am doing. I don't want to be one of those people who gets so wrapped up in work and my job that I forget to look at the other things in life that are good. I want to be able to keep doing what I am doing for many, many years to follow and I don't want to run the risk of burning myself out.

My friend Cari told me a story once of how she loved cherries jubilee. It was her all time favorite dessert and was truly a treat for her to have it. Once though, she was out to dinner and even though she was full with her meal, she ordered cherries jubilee for dessert, as it wasn't always available. She ate it, and wound up feeling quite ill from overindulging. She said that it ruined it for her and she was never able to eat it again.

I think of that story sometimes when I feel overwhelmed by my work. Usually when that is the case, I realize that the reason that I am feeling that way isn't because of what I am doing, but because I am not allowing myself to enjoy any of the other aspects of life. And that I believe will lead to burning out.

This week I was able to return to the gym after my quirky back injury a couple of weeks ago. While I am sometimes annoyed at the time it takes to go to the gym (there is always work to do!) once I am there, I am happy that I made the decision to go. It is a chance for me to get out and face people and actually do something good for myself. We usually only spend an hour or so there, and while we are out we accomplish our errands such as going to the post office and grocery shopping, so it isn't as if we wouldn't have spent at least part of the time doing these things anyway.

I had missed two weeks of going because of my back, and during that time, I felt a great deal 'older'. Not necessarily because of my back hurting, but because everything else hurt too. I think my body needs the regular exercise to feel its best. With all the sitting I do on a daily basis with work, it is absolutely necessary for me to get up and move around. In any case - I am glad I am back at it.

Today I will spend the morning writing a bit and working on that packet. I doubt I will finish it today, but I have a goal of perhaps doing so tomorrow.

This afternoon though we plan to have a nice luncheon with our dear friend Bernie, his wife Ellen and their daughter Cindy. Friday was Bernie's birthday and Cindy's (Bernie and Ellen's daughter) is this upcoming weekend. We usually have a celebratory dinner for them both at their place, but this year we decided to do something a little different. A new restaurant opened nearby that is supposed to have great home-cooked Acadian food. Rappie pie, scallops, fish chowder are a few of their specialties. Nothing is fried and everything is home made. We have reservations for a nice lunch there and then we are coming here for some birthday cake and a short visit. I made the cake last night and am ready.

It is in essence my 'weekend', as I worked right through the past several days. It is time off to enjoy our friends and celebrate a nice time with friends who are considered family.

I look forward to my day off. Even though I have a lot to do, the work will always be there and it will get done eventually. Today however, is a day to celebrate my dear friends.










Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A (bit of a) Day Off*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up repainting the mask ornaments for the pattern packet. I am really happy with them and while it seemed that they took a bit of time, I feel that they are much better than the first batch. I am now in the process of putting together the pattern packet and instructions for making them, and hopefully that should be finished shortly.
> 
> There is so much I want to do!
> 
> As I look at the calendar and realize that we are already well into February, I find myself thinking of how I sometimes fast-forward through my life. For some reason, when doing this project, I had the feeling that I should be moving quicker on it or accomplishing more each day that what I did - even though I have spent the majority of my waking hours working on it. This isn't necessarily a good thing.
> 
> What programs us to think this way?
> 
> I know that I am not alone, because I read it every day in the statuses of my friends and acquaintances on Facebook. I hear it when talking to my friends in person, too. So many of them are in essence apologizing for not accomplishing enough, when in reality they accomplish a great deal.
> 
> I try to be conscious of what I am doing. I don't want to be one of those people who gets so wrapped up in work and my job that I forget to look at the other things in life that are good. I want to be able to keep doing what I am doing for many, many years to follow and I don't want to run the risk of burning myself out.
> 
> My friend Cari told me a story once of how she loved cherries jubilee. It was her all time favorite dessert and was truly a treat for her to have it. Once though, she was out to dinner and even though she was full with her meal, she ordered cherries jubilee for dessert, as it wasn't always available. She ate it, and wound up feeling quite ill from overindulging. She said that it ruined it for her and she was never able to eat it again.
> 
> I think of that story sometimes when I feel overwhelmed by my work. Usually when that is the case, I realize that the reason that I am feeling that way isn't because of what I am doing, but because I am not allowing myself to enjoy any of the other aspects of life. And that I believe will lead to burning out.
> 
> This week I was able to return to the gym after my quirky back injury a couple of weeks ago. While I am sometimes annoyed at the time it takes to go to the gym (there is always work to do!) once I am there, I am happy that I made the decision to go. It is a chance for me to get out and face people and actually do something good for myself. We usually only spend an hour or so there, and while we are out we accomplish our errands such as going to the post office and grocery shopping, so it isn't as if we wouldn't have spent at least part of the time doing these things anyway.
> 
> I had missed two weeks of going because of my back, and during that time, I felt a great deal 'older'. Not necessarily because of my back hurting, but because everything else hurt too. I think my body needs the regular exercise to feel its best. With all the sitting I do on a daily basis with work, it is absolutely necessary for me to get up and move around. In any case - I am glad I am back at it.
> 
> Today I will spend the morning writing a bit and working on that packet. I doubt I will finish it today, but I have a goal of perhaps doing so tomorrow.
> 
> This afternoon though we plan to have a nice luncheon with our dear friend Bernie, his wife Ellen and their daughter Cindy. Friday was Bernie's birthday and Cindy's (Bernie and Ellen's daughter) is this upcoming weekend. We usually have a celebratory dinner for them both at their place, but this year we decided to do something a little different. A new restaurant opened nearby that is supposed to have great home-cooked Acadian food. Rappie pie, scallops, fish chowder are a few of their specialties. Nothing is fried and everything is home made. We have reservations for a nice lunch there and then we are coming here for some birthday cake and a short visit. I made the cake last night and am ready.
> 
> It is in essence my 'weekend', as I worked right through the past several days. It is time off to enjoy our friends and celebrate a nice time with friends who are considered family.
> 
> I look forward to my day off. Even though I have a lot to do, the work will always be there and it will get done eventually. Today however, is a day to celebrate my dear friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. Have a wonderful time with your friends and enjoy your day off. Balance is the key between work, play and spending time with those important to us. 
Enjoy.


----------



## CMobley

scrollgirl said:


> *A (bit of a) Day Off*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up repainting the mask ornaments for the pattern packet. I am really happy with them and while it seemed that they took a bit of time, I feel that they are much better than the first batch. I am now in the process of putting together the pattern packet and instructions for making them, and hopefully that should be finished shortly.
> 
> There is so much I want to do!
> 
> As I look at the calendar and realize that we are already well into February, I find myself thinking of how I sometimes fast-forward through my life. For some reason, when doing this project, I had the feeling that I should be moving quicker on it or accomplishing more each day that what I did - even though I have spent the majority of my waking hours working on it. This isn't necessarily a good thing.
> 
> What programs us to think this way?
> 
> I know that I am not alone, because I read it every day in the statuses of my friends and acquaintances on Facebook. I hear it when talking to my friends in person, too. So many of them are in essence apologizing for not accomplishing enough, when in reality they accomplish a great deal.
> 
> I try to be conscious of what I am doing. I don't want to be one of those people who gets so wrapped up in work and my job that I forget to look at the other things in life that are good. I want to be able to keep doing what I am doing for many, many years to follow and I don't want to run the risk of burning myself out.
> 
> My friend Cari told me a story once of how she loved cherries jubilee. It was her all time favorite dessert and was truly a treat for her to have it. Once though, she was out to dinner and even though she was full with her meal, she ordered cherries jubilee for dessert, as it wasn't always available. She ate it, and wound up feeling quite ill from overindulging. She said that it ruined it for her and she was never able to eat it again.
> 
> I think of that story sometimes when I feel overwhelmed by my work. Usually when that is the case, I realize that the reason that I am feeling that way isn't because of what I am doing, but because I am not allowing myself to enjoy any of the other aspects of life. And that I believe will lead to burning out.
> 
> This week I was able to return to the gym after my quirky back injury a couple of weeks ago. While I am sometimes annoyed at the time it takes to go to the gym (there is always work to do!) once I am there, I am happy that I made the decision to go. It is a chance for me to get out and face people and actually do something good for myself. We usually only spend an hour or so there, and while we are out we accomplish our errands such as going to the post office and grocery shopping, so it isn't as if we wouldn't have spent at least part of the time doing these things anyway.
> 
> I had missed two weeks of going because of my back, and during that time, I felt a great deal 'older'. Not necessarily because of my back hurting, but because everything else hurt too. I think my body needs the regular exercise to feel its best. With all the sitting I do on a daily basis with work, it is absolutely necessary for me to get up and move around. In any case - I am glad I am back at it.
> 
> Today I will spend the morning writing a bit and working on that packet. I doubt I will finish it today, but I have a goal of perhaps doing so tomorrow.
> 
> This afternoon though we plan to have a nice luncheon with our dear friend Bernie, his wife Ellen and their daughter Cindy. Friday was Bernie's birthday and Cindy's (Bernie and Ellen's daughter) is this upcoming weekend. We usually have a celebratory dinner for them both at their place, but this year we decided to do something a little different. A new restaurant opened nearby that is supposed to have great home-cooked Acadian food. Rappie pie, scallops, fish chowder are a few of their specialties. Nothing is fried and everything is home made. We have reservations for a nice lunch there and then we are coming here for some birthday cake and a short visit. I made the cake last night and am ready.
> 
> It is in essence my 'weekend', as I worked right through the past several days. It is time off to enjoy our friends and celebrate a nice time with friends who are considered family.
> 
> I look forward to my day off. Even though I have a lot to do, the work will always be there and it will get done eventually. Today however, is a day to celebrate my dear friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Enjoy your day off!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A (bit of a) Day Off*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up repainting the mask ornaments for the pattern packet. I am really happy with them and while it seemed that they took a bit of time, I feel that they are much better than the first batch. I am now in the process of putting together the pattern packet and instructions for making them, and hopefully that should be finished shortly.
> 
> There is so much I want to do!
> 
> As I look at the calendar and realize that we are already well into February, I find myself thinking of how I sometimes fast-forward through my life. For some reason, when doing this project, I had the feeling that I should be moving quicker on it or accomplishing more each day that what I did - even though I have spent the majority of my waking hours working on it. This isn't necessarily a good thing.
> 
> What programs us to think this way?
> 
> I know that I am not alone, because I read it every day in the statuses of my friends and acquaintances on Facebook. I hear it when talking to my friends in person, too. So many of them are in essence apologizing for not accomplishing enough, when in reality they accomplish a great deal.
> 
> I try to be conscious of what I am doing. I don't want to be one of those people who gets so wrapped up in work and my job that I forget to look at the other things in life that are good. I want to be able to keep doing what I am doing for many, many years to follow and I don't want to run the risk of burning myself out.
> 
> My friend Cari told me a story once of how she loved cherries jubilee. It was her all time favorite dessert and was truly a treat for her to have it. Once though, she was out to dinner and even though she was full with her meal, she ordered cherries jubilee for dessert, as it wasn't always available. She ate it, and wound up feeling quite ill from overindulging. She said that it ruined it for her and she was never able to eat it again.
> 
> I think of that story sometimes when I feel overwhelmed by my work. Usually when that is the case, I realize that the reason that I am feeling that way isn't because of what I am doing, but because I am not allowing myself to enjoy any of the other aspects of life. And that I believe will lead to burning out.
> 
> This week I was able to return to the gym after my quirky back injury a couple of weeks ago. While I am sometimes annoyed at the time it takes to go to the gym (there is always work to do!) once I am there, I am happy that I made the decision to go. It is a chance for me to get out and face people and actually do something good for myself. We usually only spend an hour or so there, and while we are out we accomplish our errands such as going to the post office and grocery shopping, so it isn't as if we wouldn't have spent at least part of the time doing these things anyway.
> 
> I had missed two weeks of going because of my back, and during that time, I felt a great deal 'older'. Not necessarily because of my back hurting, but because everything else hurt too. I think my body needs the regular exercise to feel its best. With all the sitting I do on a daily basis with work, it is absolutely necessary for me to get up and move around. In any case - I am glad I am back at it.
> 
> Today I will spend the morning writing a bit and working on that packet. I doubt I will finish it today, but I have a goal of perhaps doing so tomorrow.
> 
> This afternoon though we plan to have a nice luncheon with our dear friend Bernie, his wife Ellen and their daughter Cindy. Friday was Bernie's birthday and Cindy's (Bernie and Ellen's daughter) is this upcoming weekend. We usually have a celebratory dinner for them both at their place, but this year we decided to do something a little different. A new restaurant opened nearby that is supposed to have great home-cooked Acadian food. Rappie pie, scallops, fish chowder are a few of their specialties. Nothing is fried and everything is home made. We have reservations for a nice lunch there and then we are coming here for some birthday cake and a short visit. I made the cake last night and am ready.
> 
> It is in essence my 'weekend', as I worked right through the past several days. It is time off to enjoy our friends and celebrate a nice time with friends who are considered family.
> 
> I look forward to my day off. Even though I have a lot to do, the work will always be there and it will get done eventually. Today however, is a day to celebrate my dear friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A (bit of a) Day Off*
> 
> I spent yesterday finishing up repainting the mask ornaments for the pattern packet. I am really happy with them and while it seemed that they took a bit of time, I feel that they are much better than the first batch. I am now in the process of putting together the pattern packet and instructions for making them, and hopefully that should be finished shortly.
> 
> There is so much I want to do!
> 
> As I look at the calendar and realize that we are already well into February, I find myself thinking of how I sometimes fast-forward through my life. For some reason, when doing this project, I had the feeling that I should be moving quicker on it or accomplishing more each day that what I did - even though I have spent the majority of my waking hours working on it. This isn't necessarily a good thing.
> 
> What programs us to think this way?
> 
> I know that I am not alone, because I read it every day in the statuses of my friends and acquaintances on Facebook. I hear it when talking to my friends in person, too. So many of them are in essence apologizing for not accomplishing enough, when in reality they accomplish a great deal.
> 
> I try to be conscious of what I am doing. I don't want to be one of those people who gets so wrapped up in work and my job that I forget to look at the other things in life that are good. I want to be able to keep doing what I am doing for many, many years to follow and I don't want to run the risk of burning myself out.
> 
> My friend Cari told me a story once of how she loved cherries jubilee. It was her all time favorite dessert and was truly a treat for her to have it. Once though, she was out to dinner and even though she was full with her meal, she ordered cherries jubilee for dessert, as it wasn't always available. She ate it, and wound up feeling quite ill from overindulging. She said that it ruined it for her and she was never able to eat it again.
> 
> I think of that story sometimes when I feel overwhelmed by my work. Usually when that is the case, I realize that the reason that I am feeling that way isn't because of what I am doing, but because I am not allowing myself to enjoy any of the other aspects of life. And that I believe will lead to burning out.
> 
> This week I was able to return to the gym after my quirky back injury a couple of weeks ago. While I am sometimes annoyed at the time it takes to go to the gym (there is always work to do!) once I am there, I am happy that I made the decision to go. It is a chance for me to get out and face people and actually do something good for myself. We usually only spend an hour or so there, and while we are out we accomplish our errands such as going to the post office and grocery shopping, so it isn't as if we wouldn't have spent at least part of the time doing these things anyway.
> 
> I had missed two weeks of going because of my back, and during that time, I felt a great deal 'older'. Not necessarily because of my back hurting, but because everything else hurt too. I think my body needs the regular exercise to feel its best. With all the sitting I do on a daily basis with work, it is absolutely necessary for me to get up and move around. In any case - I am glad I am back at it.
> 
> Today I will spend the morning writing a bit and working on that packet. I doubt I will finish it today, but I have a goal of perhaps doing so tomorrow.
> 
> This afternoon though we plan to have a nice luncheon with our dear friend Bernie, his wife Ellen and their daughter Cindy. Friday was Bernie's birthday and Cindy's (Bernie and Ellen's daughter) is this upcoming weekend. We usually have a celebratory dinner for them both at their place, but this year we decided to do something a little different. A new restaurant opened nearby that is supposed to have great home-cooked Acadian food. Rappie pie, scallops, fish chowder are a few of their specialties. Nothing is fried and everything is home made. We have reservations for a nice lunch there and then we are coming here for some birthday cake and a short visit. I made the cake last night and am ready.
> 
> It is in essence my 'weekend', as I worked right through the past several days. It is time off to enjoy our friends and celebrate a nice time with friends who are considered family.
> 
> I look forward to my day off. Even though I have a lot to do, the work will always be there and it will get done eventually. Today however, is a day to celebrate my dear friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you all! We had a great time! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Great Day with our Dear Friends*

We had a wonderful day yesterday!

After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.

The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.

We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.

Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.

We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.

I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.

When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.

Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.

Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)

As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.

We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.

Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!

After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.

We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.



















After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.

We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.

I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.

Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.

"Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.










I really have a lot of respect for that.

All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!

Have a great Thursday.

"Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


----------



## CMobley

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


Very glad to hear that you had a great day!


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


Yesterday is how all days should be, good friends, good food and surprising delights!
Have a great day!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


im so glad you all had a wonderful day, i know that they are so special to you and i know you love them a lot, the dinner sounded so good, it sounds like your new restaurant is going to be the place to go to once in awhile..the cake you made sounds yummy, what exactly did you do for the frosting, i need the recipe…lol…you know me…if i have not tried it, i want to , especially when its chocolate….ive been having my chocolate oatmeal and man i love it…i put some raisins in and butter..and my sweetner, sometimes i have some for a bed time snack…lol…its so creamy and i dont know if you saw it but now i add a teaspoon of coco, besides the teaspoon of hot chocolate mix…its the bomb…lol…....well its a rainy day here…ive got to get a movin.,..i guess…but whi knows, i just might not be to productive today..im feeling rather sleepy…and the sound of rain, makes me wanna sleep…lol…bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


Yes - it was a really nice day!

The frosting was easy, Bob. It was one package of Dream Whip, on package of Jell-o instant pudding and 1.25 cups of milk (I cheated and put a tiny bit of cream in it!) You then use a mixer on it for about five minutes and it is thick and creamy - like chocolate mousse! You could just eat the frosting and be happy - really!

Your chocolate oatmeal sound yummy. Sometimes I put cocoa in Cream of Wheat cereal (we don't have Cocowheats here!) and it is really good too. Warms the tummy and is a great breakfast.

Tomorrow we area supposed to get a storm. Lots of snow they say. We are prepared but I am tired tonight. I worked all day and still didn't finish my pattern. I had to work on 36 photos and just started the writing. It takes soooooo long to make the painting patterns, it seems. Much longer than the scroll saw ones. But I need to make them good, so I take the time.

Thanks for checking in everyone. I hope you all had a good day too. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


thanks for sharing such a wonderfull day with us Sheila 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


Hi, Dennis! I just finished work for the day and was thinking about you guys! I hope all is well with you! I got the message from Silke and it really made me smile. Give her my love and tell her I hope she will smile all day tomorrow. I am trying to think of something to entertain her and I think I have something in mind, so stay tuned. 

Take care and have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


What a wonderful day! Thank you for sharing. There is nothing like spending time with good friends, good laughs and good food!
While you are having snow, we are having beautiful sunshine. It was so nice when my husband and I came back from across the line that I went out and did some gardening!
Stay warm and safe on the roads.


----------



## Chrisysue

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Day with our Dear Friends*
> 
> We had a wonderful day yesterday!
> 
> After doing some work in the morning and going to the gym, we met up with our dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy at a new restaurant that just opened near us to celebrate both Bernie's and Cindy's birthday.
> 
> The restaurant had opened a month or so ago. To us here on the French shore of Nova Scotia, it was kind of a big deal because we have few choices for eating out here. The only 'franchised' places nearby are Subway and Pizza Delight, which are good if you are in the mood for that. There are also a couple of small, privately owned places which have mostly burgers and sandwiches. This place is called "La Cuisine Robicheau" and has a very limited menu of native Acadian food.
> 
> We arrived there around 1pm. We had made reservations because it seemed that every day the lot was quite crowded, and we were happy that we did, as nearly every table was full. The restaurant was a renovated large old house, with several smaller dining rooms that held anywhere from 3-5 tables of various size in them. Everything looked clean and fresh, and there were lovely pictures on the wall of things that were native to the area. Our room had a pretty built-in China cabinet that was back lit and filled with lovely antique serving pieces. There was oak trim all around the doorways and windows and the small chandelier in our room had beautifully shaped light covers that looked like seashells. Everything was original and it gave the place a beautiful, charming and cozy feel to it.
> 
> Our afternoon was off to a bit of a rocky start, as Keith and I sat waiting for nearly an hour for our friends to arrive. We were just wondering if we had mis-communicated the time when we saw everyone walk in. Apparently, they were waiting for us outside in the parking lot, expecting to see my red Mustang. Since it is winter though, we have the Mustang parked and take Keith's car everywhere.
> 
> We laughed at the mistake and got down to the business of ordering our food. The menu was indeed limited, having only about 8-10 items on it, but I still had trouble deciding on what to try. There was fresh pan-fried haddock, seafood lasagna, fricot (an acadian soup with chicken and potato dumplings) and a few other seafood dishes on the menu. Not only did they have chicken Rappie Pie, but also one made with clams.
> 
> I chose the tiger shrimp dish, as I hadn't had shrimp in a while and I like it a great deal. Ellen chose the fish chowder, which came with a fresh baked roll. Bernie had fish cakes, of which he could have ordered two or three. Cindy and Keith both had the chicken Rappie Pie.
> 
> When our meals arrived we were really pleased. It was a good thing Bernie ordered only two fish cakes, because each one was huge - probably about 1/2 lb. each. They were thick and crispy on the outside and he thought they were great. He was only able to finish one though and took the other home.
> 
> Ellen's soup was amazing. You could see the chunks of haddock and lobster in the large, wide bowl and it really was a nice portion of it. She said it was delicious.
> 
> Cindy and Keith both were in awe of the large servings of Rappie Pie. For each of them, it completely filled their plates and had a nice crusty top to it. They both said they really liked it, (but of course, Keith's mom's was better!)
> 
> As for my shrimp - I expected maybe 4-5 large shrimp and I got a plate of about 15 of them on a bed of rice. They were garlicky and absolutely yummy and I was only able to finish half of them.
> 
> We saw several desserts go by and they really looked good, but since I had made a cake for when we returned home, we passed on that.
> 
> Overall it was a great meal, and very reasonably priced too. We will definitely be heading back there again soon. They say they are planning to build a beautiful deck for in the summer so guests could eat outside overlooking the ocean. How nice that will be!
> 
> After lunch, we came back to our place. We had a great visit and Bernie had fun teasing and playing with the cats. He always likes to stir them up, and I think that they really enjoy the change of routine to have other people around.
> 
> We visited a while, and then had our cake. I made a pistachio cake with chocolate pudding frosting that was pretty good. We had fun visiting and singing and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cake, it was beginning to snow and it was time for them to go. They had a 45 minute drive ahead, and the roads here get icy quite fast. The temperatures were dropping and it was going to be getting dark soon, so it was time to call it a day.
> 
> We truly enjoyed our visit and it was wonderful to have time off and time to spend with our friends. It has been just about four years since I moved here from Digby and I miss the day to day time that I spent at Bernie's shop and with them all. Bernie always had a place for me in his shop. I had my own little work station in the back corner that he kept clear for me to do my work and I spent many days there with him. Ellen always fed us well and it was an extra bonus on the days when I was working to have a wonderful lunch break. She always took such good care of me.
> 
> I have learned a great deal from Bernie too in the time I worked with him. If ever I was stuck with a problem or had a question how to do something, he would always come up with an idea or make a jig that would solve the problem. There were a couple of times that I helped him out too, and it made me feel great.
> 
> Bernie was always a great teacher - allowing me to work on my own enough to learn, but always making himself available to help if I needed it. He always made me feel proud when I accomplished something, even if I made boo boos along the way.
> 
> "Anyone who says they never make a mistake is a liar." was one of his favorite sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a lot of respect for that.
> 
> All in all, it was a truly wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great Thursday.
> 
> "Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things." ~Author Unknown


Sounded like a perfect day thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Story for Silke*

Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.

I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.

I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.

I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.










I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.

So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.

In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.

It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.

I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!

My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!

Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.

I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:


"Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows

I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Chrisysue

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


I love your cover, its not even slightly crowded looking, even though you might think, that
that many masks might be but its not at all.Very nice selection.

I have a psychotic cat, he is my first cat. I have always had dogs, Clar was a near death wild stray,
kitten. Larry said we bring him in or he dies…..well the animal lovers we are there was no choice. 
But my Abby our (cocker spaniel).. had other ideas,* yummy lunch*.... (shaking head) so 3 years later, we 
still have a segregated home. Clar lives on the back porch and in our bedroom, and Abby has the run
of the rest of the house. When Clar wants to eat or go potty (back porch) then the kids (Turner and Abby) 
go to the laundry room. Its a real musical chairs. Turner loves Clar though they are buddy's, he is my 
other Cocker. I'm getting way off track, sorry. The thing is I didn't even know how cats act, so Clar was trained just like all my dogs. He comes when called, and does what hes told to do, in other words he acts
just like a dog.
Except when he goes nutts psyco,crazy….. or so I thought. Until I was informed…... oh, that's how cats act. lol


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


well i talked with dennis last night, well this morning really , via email, so i understand that there is a defendant need for kitty stories today for silke, i to have a bear story but will share it a different time, how wonderful that sheila was able to scan in her book, so meow meow this morning to all the kitties this morning, maybe you can get Richard, or coco to read this book to silke…feel good today silke, and thanks to Shelia for doing a wonderful thing and helping our silke to have a fun story today….


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Sheila that is a great looking cover it oozes fun & style
I think folk are going to have a lot of fun with your suggestions and there own 
imagination. You could have a Halloween competition. 

*Silke* Get well soon.

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Good morning Sheila. Your pattern package looks great. I like the old English font you chose. 
I'm hoping to get out to the workshop this weekend to start cutting the scrolled masks.

That's a great book you shared for Silke. What a great idea to scan it in and she can read it right away. Hope she gets better soon.

Stay warm and safe with that snow storm you are having over there.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Congratulations! I just read the results of the contest.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Thanks Anna - you too!

Yes, we are preparing for a lot of cold, wind and snow. We spent the morning making sure we are stocked up and got a fresh tank of propane so we can use the bar-b-que if we have to. (Then I can make coffee if we lose power!) 

They say we may get a foot or two of snow before it is over, but I don't know. Better safe than sorry. I am making some food that we can quickly heat up if we are without power for any length of time. (Shepherd's Pie and some Potato Leek soup) so we should be all set.

I had the book scanned in my albums before because I wanted to preserve the original. I think it was dated 1941 and I don't want to handle it more than necessary. It was a good opportunity to share it with Silke though. 

You have a great weekend. I hope you enjoy working on the ornaments! I would love to see pictures when you are finished.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Ok, I'm gonna say it, Sheila, you have a nice package….. 
Congrats on 3rd place in the wooden wearables also.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Story for Silke*
> 
> Even though I stayed pretty focused and worked all day yesterday, I still didn't complete the pattern that I was working on for the painted Halloween masks.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in myself, but what I have so far is looking good, and I know that the small things that I am doing for the pattern are going to be what makes it the best it can be. I suppose I just need to take my own advice and be patient.
> 
> I don't make as many painting patterns as I do scroll saw patterns, and because of that, I forget just how involved they need to be. Not to mention that I try to make the packets as attractive as possible, finding cute fonts and having very clear photographs that are properly color corrected so that they can accurately show the step-by-step process. I somehow forget how much time this takes. This pattern has 43 photos in it and it took most of yesterday to work on them all and get them all consistent and accurate, and that ate up most of the day.
> 
> I am able to show you the cover though, and I think it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the outcome and while it may not matter what the pattern itself looks like to others, I certainly does to me.
> 
> So (hopefully) today, I will be able to finish up adjusting the line work and the actual writing of the instructions. That is actually the easier part of things and not quite as time consuming. Then I can finish another site update and move on to other things.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to post something here for my friend Silke. Those of you from Lumberjocks will know Silke as Dennisgrosen's pretty daughter. Silke has recently had some surgery that she is now recovering from. I was happy to hear she is doing well, but I know she said she was a bit bored, as she had to take some time off of school. I wanted to send her something, but it takes so long for things to get all the way to Denmark and by the time I got something posted, she would probably be back out playing with her friends. So I decided to post something here for her that you all can also enjoy.
> 
> It is no secret that I love cats. For as long as I remember, we had one or more cats in our lives. We used to dress them up and put them in our doll buggy and parade them up an down the block where I loved in Chicago. One day, I was on one of these 'walks' with my beautiful black cat "Cindy" (whom we named because she was black as cinders!) While passing a neighbor lady, she stopped me and said "May I see your little baby?" thinking that she would be peeking in on a doll.
> 
> I opened the hood of the buggy and out peered Cindy, dressed in a pink flannel night dress complete with a matching granny cap. The neighbor gasped! I think it surprised the heck out of her! I can only imagine that the jet black face and big golden eyes were the last thing she expected to see looking back at her! To this day I remember her reaction and smile!
> 
> My grandmother used to read us a story called "Whiskers" when I was young. It was a wonderfully delightful story about a naughty cat named Whiskers and all the trouble he got himself into. The best part about it was that the photographs throughout the story were those of real cats, dressed in various outfits. Needless to say it was (and still is!) my favorite book of all time!
> 
> Several years ago, while creeping Ebay for something or another, I saw that book listed. I immediately purchased it and now have an almost perfect copy of it for myself. It still remains one of my all time favorites and I want to share it with Silke today to help her pass the time. Of course you can all read through it too.
> 
> I scanned in the entire book into one of my Picasa photo albums. The pictures are large enough and you can easily read it and follow along the story. The link to it is here:
> 
> 
> "Whiskers" by Marjorie Barrows
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do, and it brings some joy to you as it does to me. And I hope that it makes dear Silke smile just a little bit today.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Hej Sheila 
I thank you for making my day a little shorter 
I look forward to read it 
my dad will download the pictures for me and print them out tommorrow 
its nearly midnight here so I just have to say goodnight and have a great sunday

hugs to all
Silke


----------



## scrollgirl

*Riding the Storm Out*

So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.

I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.

There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.

All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.

I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.

Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.

One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.

Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.

Have a great day and have fun!










"Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Glad to hear you made out okay in the Storm Sheila!
We're still getting snow here in Concord, but it has slowed down a little in the last half hour…
That shapeless blob in the yard is our Rav4!! It, and all the ground around it, were completely clear yesterday when I came home from Work at about 1:30 PM… 
I'm headed out (shovel and broom in hand) in a a few minutes to clean it and our stairs off, and to see how much we actually got… By the wiper blades, it looks like about a foot, but the roof looks like about 18"...


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Hi, Mike! Glad you did OK. It seems that we are not quite out of the woods yet. My friend in Cape Cod is still getting pounded this morning, so I assume it is heading up this way. Hopefully we keep power. It settled down here and is just blowing around, but I am not sure if I we are done yet. I am going to try to get what I can done today and take what comes my way. Stay safe and enjoy the day as much as you can! 

(PS - I love the picture! )

Sheila


----------



## craftsman on the lake

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Southern Maine, my back yard! And it's not done yet. WooHoo!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


That's pretty much how it is here Craftsman. Lots of drifts and highs and lows. Still blowing and drifting, and I do believe we are getting additional snow. But we are cozy and warm! Thanks for the picture! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


We picked up just 6" of snow here in Central New York! It is however quite cold here as the temps were in the single digits this morning even with all of the sun we are getting. Good luck and prayers for everybody still in the path of the storm.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Glad you did good Rick! No power outages are good for me here! If we have power, we are good!  Glad you checked in.

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Well that's done… Phew!!
I had to shove the snow out of the way with the door, just to get out! And there are three stairs leading up to that!

I took along the 3' Shop Rule to check the snow depth before I cleared the car off…[IMG alt="19" of Snow in Concord, NH..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8459024912_73321a46c4_z.jpg[/IMG]

That's an honest 19" on the leeward side of our building… 
The Front stairs were a different story, I was up to my waist!
But all in all, we've got to be thankful… Other folks got it even worse, and we never lost power (Knock on Wood!)


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


I love to SEE the new fallen snow(that's as far as I wanna go!) I'm down here in sunny Fla doing yard work in shorts and tees! Love it here!!!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


I remember those storms from my Ontario days and I don't miss them at all. I'm enjoying looking out my window and seeing my Spring bulbs start to come up and my snow drops in blooms. However, I do think of you all and hope you stay safe and warm with no power outages.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


glad I finely saw some real snowpictures from this winther 
I can hardly make it to meassure a ½ inch in a corner where the wind don´t come 
one funny thing is that our news stations blow your tiny blitz up to be a big disastre 
like an earthquake

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Hi:
I hope you are still OK. It's about 9:00 PM Sat. now and I looked at the Weather Map and it still looks like you are still getting some snow or something.
If you are not confined in your home Sunday I would love to see some more pictures. All we got was about a inch of rain here in Virginia.
I liked the black mask.
Stay warm and a nice Sunday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


We got a lot of snow, but we are all good. No power outages and the winds weren't nearly as bad as they were a couple of weeks ago. All in all, we were very fortunate. Thank you so much for checking. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Riding the Storm Out*
> 
> So far, we are making it through the snowstorm without incident. I suppose that being prepared is one of the reasons why. It always seems that if you spend the time to get ready for things like this, more often than not you sail through the event unscathed. If you are lucky that is.
> 
> I woke up this morning to much less snow than I anticipated. While we did get our share, I am quite sure we still have more in store for the day. But it seems like the worst part of the storm is already north of us and hopefully we may be spared power outages and such.
> 
> There is quite a bit of snow to move, as the high gusts of winds and cold temperatures have caused extreme drifts. As I look outside, I see that there are piles of snow behind each car up to the license plates, while places on the front lawn only a few feet away you can actually see the dry brown grass peeking through.
> 
> All in all though, I think we did well. I spent yesterday cooking some soup and a dinner that would be able to be heated on the grill if necessary. We made sure that we had propane for the grill, as we were out of it since the warmer summer months. I also purchased a small oil lamp, as I had lost the one I had in my last move. I had found out last week when we were without power that the candles that I had didn't adequately light the room for me to at least read in an outage, so I wanted something not only brighter, but a bit more stable than a candle. We are all set.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to begin working until later in the afternoon. I had intended on buttoning up the pattern yesterday, but these things needed to come first. I wound up working until nearly 9pm and I reached a point where I needed to call it a day, as I still had emails to respond to and other things to do.
> 
> Today, I am going to work as much as I can. One good thing about getting everything ready is that it frees me up for the entire weekend to make progress on my work. I want to use this time to my advantage and get caught up a bit.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention today is that I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my Harlequin Mask Brooches for the jewelry contest here on Lumberjocks. I am very proud to have come in third place among the wonderful entries. It was a fun contest and it was great to see how creative others could be too! Thanks to everyone who made it possible for us to participate in this event. I look forward to others in the future.
> 
> Well, that's it for today. I hope all of you in North America who got hit with storms stay safe and warm. It appears that we still have some winter left after all, even though it got a late start.
> 
> Have a great day and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do not worry if you have built your castles in the air. They are where they should be. Now put the foundations under them." - Henry David Thoreau


Hi Sheila,
I have seen the result of the contest, congratulations. 
For the snowstorm, I am glad that most of our friends and relatives there are well and had survived the snow. 
Thanks for all the information. Very interesting to us specially that we are in the tropics.
Have a nice cold day!
Bert


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Ebay Selling *

Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.

I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.

Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.

Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.

We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.

Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.

But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.

Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.

I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.

It's all a learning process I suppose.

Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.










I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila E Bay is easy, I get Shirley to do it and so far no problems 
Well the sun is shining good buddies on the net plenty of customers
life don't get much better, I also get asked this question from newbies I just say

Find something that is difficult to make and gives a good return (Is there a need)
Practice until you get the perfect finish and done in a reasonable time now you can
see if it would be a profitable product. Sometimes it is the boring or monotonousness
work that puts the bread on the table.
Whats more Stick with it, it may take months or years. dont chase new ideas from what
everyone else is selling.
Some folk listen others dont. I can only wish them luck with their venture both ways

Jamie


----------



## tyskkvinna

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I have decent luck with ebay, but everything I sell is physical and has a distinct shipping cost (that does not change no matter how many items are sent)... I bet it would be a pain in the butt otherwise.

My main obstacle with them is programming in variations. I sell a lot of things with colour choices. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.. nothing I do ever changes!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi, Jamie and Lis:

I like your philosophy, Jamie. Your guidelines make sense and are basic to selling or not selling something. You are right in that we don't always get to do the "fun" projects to keep the income steady. Sometimes it is the monotonous work that is the bread and butter. We actually do like doing our production work of wood pieces and find ways to make it fun. We put on some good music and kind of 'race' each other to see who can cut the fastest. It is all good!

Lis - our problem has been exactly what you are saying. We are both pretty 'computer literate' and find it fascinating how things on Ebay don't work right. Some of the help threads we were reading were dated from 2008 where people had the same problems as we did. You would think in five years with all the money they make they would fix it. There is a level of lack of concern for the vendors that we don't like. So many "rules" to protect the customers and few to protect the sellers. We read some of the things that other sellers went through with bad customers and it really made us disgusted. I think BOTH sides need protection, as sellers are taken advantage of also.

In any case, hearing from you that you had some of the same issues somehow makes me feel better and less stupid. If it were "just me" I would begin to wonder! Thanks for sharing! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila I also put in that I give group discounts and also to request a total if there are
multiple purchases. As I've not always got the combined postage template working as
it does always work with new listings. I've over 5k of sales and eBay still is unfair on the 
seller as long as my problems are less than 1% I dont worry to much.
Rather than offer discount Sheila in your case a buy 4 get a 5th free is a good sales boost.

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Good morning Sheila. I'm glad to hear you have ridden out the storm. From what we have seen on the news, it was quite a blizzard.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi, Anna!

Yes! We got off quite unscathed. Lots of others around it had a rough time of it though. Not fun for them. Today it is warmer and it seems that everything is melting. I am sure the drifts will be around a long time though. Power all weekend without interruption - that was a great gift! But we were prepared for the worst and very happy that we didn't have to resort to using our emergency supplies. Thank you for checking in. 

I hope you have a good week ahead. I am working on the site update today and then on to new projects - Always exciting!  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I have only bought on E-bay and usualy as a buyer you can make an invoice to the seller
to get the freightcost before paying for multible items so you only have to pay once

I cat understand why you can´t sell your patterns as PDF 
that should be easy enoff if you get the buyers E-mail adress
and send directly to that

thank you for thinking on Silke the other day 
it is a great little book …. liked the story of the little teasing monster of a cat … )

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi, Dennis:
We can sell PDF stuff, but there are just different rules that apply that are time consuming and difficult. Ebay discourages direct selling. They don't even want you to promote your own site at all in your listings. We have to be very careful. We hope that customers will buy one or two patterns there from us and then like us and find our site on their own, as we do list our web address on every pattern. Hopefully that will be the advantage we have marketing there.

I am glad that Silke enjoyed the book. So many cute pictures there. What patience those photographers must have had! I hope she is feeling better soon! 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila,

Incredible! We aren't the only ones in this world without cell phones! We can't get a signal in our house, and we feel as you do that it's just not a justifiable cost for the few times we would ever use them.

It's quite unfortunate that the seller is not treated the same as the buyer. It's very much like the landlord/tenant dilemma. Too many people think that if you are a business owner (landlord), you are wealthy and take advantage of the customer (tenant) which we both know isn't necessarily true. Wouldn't it be great if this world were fair?

Keep doing what is right . . . since no good deed goes unpunished! ;-)

Glad you're safe after that storm.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Yes L/W - we are "crazy"! I have no desire whatsoever to have a cell phone. Maybe I am getting old. But I am 'on call' nearly 24/7 being here because when I get a message and see it on my computer, it doesn't matter what day or time it is, I am inclined to answer it. When I get out for a bit, I really don't need calls following me. I suppose that is my escape. 

Thank you for the kind thoughts! Sheila


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila,

Its been some time since I've sold on ebay but the delay in your settings not working, then working, most likely has to do with their site updates time frame. As a seller, when you make changes to your store policies, etc, the changes do not occur immediately. There's typically a delay in the update, like 15 minutes or so. Amazon does that too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Ebay Selling *
> 
> Well, the winter storm has passed and we fared well. We did get a good deal of snow, but we were spared much of the destructive winds that many others experienced. We were fortunate that we never lost power, which was our main concern as losing electricity means to water, heat or phone. Unlike most people, we don't have cell phones as we have little use for one. Last year, when Keith accidentally washed and dried his phone, we never saw a need to replace it. Perhaps one day we will get a 'pay-as-you-go' phone, for the one to two times per year when we need one, we just don't feel that it is worth the extra cost.
> 
> I spent the weekend working on the painting pattern packet for the mask ornaments, and I really think it is ready to go. We should be doing a site update later on today, as all I have to do is finish the newsletter for that. Hopefully, I will be able to get that out today, and then start on the next projects.
> 
> Keith spent a great deal of the weekend working on our Ebay products again. Working on that site made us appreciate the software that we have for our site. The Ebay software has a mind of its own it seems, and it really became quite frustrating to work with and have it function properly.
> 
> Our main obstacle was calculating the shipping charges. Since Ebay frowns on selling PDF products, we find it necessary to sell 'hard copies' of our patterns, which means that there need to be shipping charges involved. However, if a customer were to buy more than one pattern from us, we felt it was unfair and just not right to charge them the base cost of shipping on each. But programming that into the Ebay site was no small task. It fought every step of the way.
> 
> We had a couple of orders too yesterday that were from customers that bought more than one pattern. Since the patterns certainly fit into one envelope, it would naturally be foolish and wasteful for us to package them separately and charge twice for shipping. We had one customer even order three patterns and he was charged shipping three times.
> 
> Naturally, we sent him Paypal refunds for the duplicate shipping costs, but we were still charged fees on the totals of those transactions and they were not considered in the refunds. It was not a good thing.
> 
> But when we checked our settings on Ebay, for some reason, the shipping rules we set wouldn't stick. It kept going back to the default settings which charged shipping on each individual transaction. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> Finally, after several hours of fiddling with it, it decided to work. Keith still does not know what changed or why it began working, but it does seem like it is working properly now and everything is set. We are able to have only one shipping fee if customers wait to pay their Paypal invoice until all of their items are ordered. Then they will receive the discount for shipping multiple patterns. Otherwise, each transaction is treated individually and shipping is charged on each.
> 
> I am not fond of this way of doing things, and neither is Keith, but we are getting sales from there and hopefully it will bring in some new customers that will visit our site and buy from us directly in the future. We wonder though because we are concerned that we are not putting forth a great first impression when all this goes awry.
> 
> It's all a learning process I suppose.
> 
> Our experiences on Ebay so far have been positive, but not without obstacles. Finding new ways of selling your products takes a bit of time and energy, no matter what you are selling. There is no easy way around trying new venues, which involve learning new setups and new programs and investing a great deal of time into it. Sometimes you come out good, and other times you just figure you are better off not using that resource. It is all a trial error process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of emails from customers asking how to market their products. I suppose my best answer to them would be that they need to take the time to try different places, as we are doing, and then they can judge which places pay off the best. Not every venue is going to have the same results for everyone. The only way you will be able to tell is to give it a try. You may have a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Well that is a really good thing to know Jim. It was very frustrating when we changed the items and went back into the settings for it and saw that our changes didn't "take". We were wondering what we were doing wrong. It is quite complex how they have things set up but I suppose that is because there are so many people selling so many different things there. Thanks for letting me know that what we experienced was normal. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Website Updates*

Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.

I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.

I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.










_SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_

Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:










SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly

Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.

All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.

With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:

Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List

We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.

I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.

Spring is definitely on its way.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updates*
> 
> Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.
> 
> I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.
> 
> I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_
> 
> Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly
> 
> Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.
> 
> All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List
> 
> We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.
> 
> Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Looks like you had fun with that mask Sheila.

*Keith*, nice one mate, a very neat piece.

Have a stupendous day.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updates*
> 
> Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.
> 
> I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.
> 
> I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_
> 
> Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly
> 
> Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.
> 
> All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List
> 
> We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.
> 
> Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Yes, I did, Jamie. The earlier pictures I had shown here on the blog were what I call "snapshots" (that means I took them at 5am on the fly so I could post them here in the blog!) Since then, I used the light box and did some nice 'photography' to make them look good and the color be true to the real thing. That is really, really important on the painting patterns. Much more so than on the woodworking patterns as you can imagine. I am very happy with the final pictures, although they do take quite a bit of time. It is well worth it!

I love this design that Keith made too. He certainly has a knack for drawing (and cutting!) It is wonderful to have a partner that is so talented and adds so much to the company. We do well as a team!

Thank you for your nice comments. Have a wonderful day today! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updates*
> 
> Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.
> 
> I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.
> 
> I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_
> 
> Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly
> 
> Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.
> 
> All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List
> 
> We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.
> 
> Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Oh wow! I like that butterfly cutout


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updates*
> 
> Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.
> 
> I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.
> 
> I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_
> 
> Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly
> 
> Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.
> 
> All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List
> 
> We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.
> 
> Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


I love getting your newsletter. And how perfect, I need to make a garden/flower themed thing for a school slient auction, the butterfly might be perfect!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updates*
> 
> Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.
> 
> I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.
> 
> I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_
> 
> Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly
> 
> Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.
> 
> All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List
> 
> We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.
> 
> Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Hi Sheila. Love the butterfly pattern. Great detail and depth in it. 
A typical Westcoast damp, cool day here but I'm going to put some more layers on and get out to the workshop.
Enjoy your day. glad to hear your snow is disappearing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updates*
> 
> Yesterday I had a good day. I spent the majority of the day catching up with emails and communicating with customers, as well as working on the site update. I had hopes of finishing my newsletter and sending it out, but I just ran out of time and plan to get that done today.
> 
> I also was able to talk to my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and we mapped out the next couple of projects. I really like how open she is to trying some new ideas and designs, as well as new ideas for articles. I like contributing not only projects to the magazine, but also articles that help teach new techniques and methods of creating. You may have already guessed that I enjoy writing, so these articles are a lot of fun to put together, and the response to them so far has been very positive. It makes the job a lot of fun.
> 
> I was happy to see the mask ornaments finally up on the site too. After spending nearly two weeks on them, I am happy with how they came out. I played around with some of the photographs too and posted some pictures which showed the painting detail a bit better. Overall I think the project came out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Ornaments_
> 
> Keith had some nice new projects to add also. Among his new items is this beautiful self-framing butterfly plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Monarch Butterfly
> 
> Keith still doesn't add his projects in the gallery here on Lumberjocks, so I thought I would show it here. I suppose that I am just as guilty as he is though, as I frequently forget to add my new things.
> 
> All in all, we are still growing and producing a good variety of work. But there is always more that I want to do, and it is fun to think of what lies ahead for us.
> 
> With that said, I am going to keep things short today. I want to get started on the newsletter and get that out in the email today. Again, if you are interested in joining our mailing list, you can do so here:
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List
> 
> We send out approximately two newsletters per month to let you know what is new and what we are up to, and we never share your email with anyone.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I hope my friends who were hit by the storm are thawing out too. As I look outside, it is hard to believe that only two days ago was a blizzard. Besides the mounted drifts, most of our lawn is visible and much of the snow is gone.
> 
> Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Thank you Roger,Katie and Anna. I love this pattern too. I think that it is one of Keith's best and that he just keeps getting better all the time. It is really a pleasure to work with someone who is so talented and I think everyone benefits from it because as a company, it gives us a wider range of projects. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organizing*

It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.










Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.










I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.

I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.

Happy Wednesday! 

The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


Thanks for the post and, always, for the cute cat photos. This is what I have been doing lately. I am already thinking about fall projects and craft fairs. Any planning and organization is worth while.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


Yup Sheila, the between job tidy up
It is an important part of it all, I often dont get the chance and
it soon piles up. At the moment the pile is high and although I was
intending in a clear up today, I agreed to do a special for a tall Amazon
customer.  It does slow all the other jobs up. However one job leads to another
and I had no Oak legs so I need to mill plane and join a mini batch up then tidy up
I hope.

Have a Jolly Day

Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


I think cleanup is part of the whole process. It's mid-week, hump-day, whatever you call it. The middle always feels good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


Yep! Keeping things in order is an ongoing task. Somehow when we are busy we just don't take the necessary steps to keep things organized and then we wind up really losing control of everything. I know that I seem to always be organizing, but that is what keeps things pretty much in order and manageable for me.

You have to keep up with the mess you create! 

Have a great Wednesday! 
Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


Good morning Sheila. I know there comes a point that I just have to clean up otherwise my creative juices just don't flow! I went into my workshop about a week ago intending to start on some projects but I ended up hauling everything out of the workshop, vacuuming, organizing my wood stash and putting everything back in its place. Now I'm working on the fun stuff.
Enjoy your day
Beautiful mild Spring day here.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


Do you have that shelf properly 'cat'alogued? How'd you get the to stay?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing*
> 
> It is going to be a short post here today, as I don't feel that I have anything particularly interesting to share with you all today. It's one of those times when I am finishing up the loose ends on one project and moving on to the next. I have several different directions which I want to head and I need to just take one at a time and move forward. But in between, I need to tidy things up and sort, backup and reorganize some things to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like this don't make for very exciting reading I am afraid. But I wanted to stop in and say 'hi' anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to spend the day today getting stuff in order again. I have some paperwork to do and I need to map out the next couple of projects. And I still have some work to do to get ready for tax time.
> 
> I could go on, about nothing, but we all have better things to do. With that said, I hope you all have a good day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop. - Mark Twain


LOL, Mark! They aren't my cats! I only have three, but I loved the picture. They must have caught them on a good day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Having some Fun!*

I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.

I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.

I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.

While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.

Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?










I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN! 

Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:























































As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)

I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.

I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.

This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.

There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.

I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


*Anna* very nice & creative

Sheila those are wonderful, mine is still on going. 

Have a great day

jamie


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Shelia - I have followed the development of these - somewhat. My one question would be, "is there a way to attach an elastic band to them and use as a real mask"?


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Good morning Sheila. The rhinestones on the masks looks great! They really give it them that masquerade ball feel! This pattern package is so versatile. (as all your patterns are!) There are so many things that can be created using your wonderful patterns.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


shelia these are quite beautiful..i always love seeing this kind of scroll work, these are fantastic…


----------



## Edwardnorton

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Very nicely done! Finally someone else I can follow and learn from other than Steve Good on the scrollsaw workshop. I've not done a lot of this but I work at it. I think once I pick up a new DeWalt scrollsaw I will do more and be better at it, the one I have now is an old cheap one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Hi, everyone! I am sorry that I didn't get back online to respond yesterday. I got involved in doing things away from the computer and was crazy busy and forgot to come back and check!

Jamie - you are always a wonderful inspiration to me and many others here! Thank you for your kind and encouraging words! 

Jerrell - you can certainly attach a decorative ribbon or string if you wish, but the masks do not curve and would fit rather awkward. I suppose it depends on what you are using them on. They are also a bit delicate (especially if you are using hard wood) but I suppose in certain applications they would be fine. 

Anna - I am glad you like the pattern! I also love patterns that can be used in a variety of ways and really do enjoy being able to share them with you. Seeing how you use them is thrilling for me and really makes me happy!

Thank you so much Bob. I am glad you like them too. 

Hi, Ed - I hope you look in on the class that I have here on Lumberjocks. There were lots of great comments after the classes too, as we have several talented scrollers here to share information. You can always ask me anything at my own email at [email protected] and I will get back to you as soon as I can. The people are great here and you will find it makes you want to try even more new things!

Thanks all!  Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Having some Fun!*
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. You know - all those little things that we have been putting off for a while. I think I made great progress in getting things organized, and that made me feel good.
> 
> I also got the chance to play with the rhinestones that I had recently purchased. Even though I did finish up one of my maple scroll sawn masks with them, I wanted to do the other ones too and make them look a bit more appealing.
> 
> I know I didn't really have to do this, but I think that sometimes people like to see variations and that they help them think up of even more ways to have fun with their projects and make them stand out. And that is what creativity is all about.
> 
> While I was in the midst of doing that, my friend and customer from here on Lumberjocks (Anna) sent me a picture of what she had done with my mask pattern. I thought it fit in perfectly with what I was doing and she graciously allowed me to show her picture here in the blog, just to give you more ideas.
> 
> Anna took my mask pattern and layered some card stock between the wood layers. (You can do with with many layers of paper and achieve great results, as you see here!) She made an intricate cut out piece that she used for a card she created by hand. Then she took it a step further and added some of the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada and made it look even more awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really cool! With all the scrap booking and card making that people are doing, this is a great way to use your scroll saw for even more projects! Plus the fact that it is really FUN!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the masks I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use quite as many stones as with the first one that I did (the last picture, which I had shown you previously.)
> 
> I don't think it requires many to really make these look awesome. Sometimes a bit less is really more desirable.
> 
> I hope you liked seeing these. I also did some decorating on the painted versions of the masks that I will show tomorrow.
> 
> This is really the fun part of my job! I love playing around with things and making them look unique by using different things to embellish them. A little "extra" can sometimes really make your projects stand out.
> 
> There are so many different ways we can be creative. I think that is what crafting and creating is all about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Really nice Sheila. Your scrollings are always gr8, and I think the jewels really add some "bling" to everything


----------



## scrollgirl

*Too Busy to Blog??*

Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.

I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.










Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.

And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!










Happy Friday!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Busy to Blog??*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.
> 
> I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.
> 
> And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thanks for the update Sheila. Always gl ad to hear from you and the cats.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Busy to Blog??*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.
> 
> I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.
> 
> And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Sheila busy is good
As long as you get time to smell the flowers
I've the kids visiting, Jennie is huge, six weeks to go. 
I love life

Have a wonderful day


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Busy to Blog??*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.
> 
> I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.
> 
> And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Busy is a good thing - good busy is better


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Busy to Blog??*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.
> 
> I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.
> 
> And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Yes, it is busy and it is good too! I just had an unusual number of correspondences this morning and I really always do try to put my customers first. I will catch up with you all tomorrow. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Busy to Blog??*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.
> 
> I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.
> 
> And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi Sheila,
Just checking in now. I attended a great seminar today at Lee Valley on Sketchup. I'm looking forward to using it for more projects.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Busy to Blog??*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I am sorry to say that I have been typing away since the moment I got up, but just have been too busy to write a blog today. I suppose that is good news though, as the business keeps growing and thriving and that is part of what goes with it.
> 
> I just stopped in so you all don't worry about me being sick or anything like that (I always have people worrying when I don't post - thank you!) and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday and do something wonderfully creative.
> 
> And of course . . . Keep Smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Busy=Happy….......... Just remember to take a break with a beverage of your choice, and a hammock.


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Bling*

I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.

I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)

Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.

I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.























































I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.

Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.

So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.

But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!

With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.

We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.

Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Sheila I'm glad your looking forward to 2012 LoL
The "Minds Eye" I thought every one could visualize the finished
item in there head, even from a drawing. Not everyone can
Shirley can only see the final product when it is 95% complete.

Have a great day Sheila

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


That is just how so many people see things, Jamie. I know that from experience I can sketch and explain to my heart's content and sometime it isn't until the piece is almost completely finished that many people understand and actually "see" what I mean.

As a designer, I find that I always need to be aware of that. While I can envision a certain project in many shapes and forms, I find that I need to actually SHOW it to my customers so that they can understand and see what I am talking about. From there, they develop their own visions and variations and it really is nice to offer a catalyst for their own ideas. But the more versions that I show the more it trains people to look at things from several different angles and viewpoints and it helps develop their own ideas in the long run. It is a ll good. 

Thanks to you for your input. I always find it helpful and inspiring. I wish you a wonderful day today. It is warm and sunny and nearly all of the snow from last weekend has melted. It rather feels like Spring!

Sheila


----------



## JesseTutt

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Sheila, you are right. I am a visual learner and a picture is worth a thousand words to teach me something. So, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Yes, Sheila, Jamie is right, 2012 should be a good one.

Isn't it nice how some jerk has taught you to show a piece of your work in your photos?

Very nice masks.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Yes, Lee! I am happy about the prospects of 2013. They won't come without work though. Hard work at that. But that is something that I am not afraid of. And the pictures - I am not thrilled with them of course. I would like to have been able to show them nicely in their entirety, but I have to watch myself. Sometimes putting myself out here the way I do can come back to bite me in the bottom. As with anything, all it takes is one or two to ruin it for everyone else.

I wish you all the best for your business too. You are always a great support and I have a great deal of admiration for you. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Hi Sheila. I agree with Lee about showing part of your work and not the whole piece. Too bad that there are people out there who take advantage of others. 
The masks looks great and I can attest to how easy it is to use the stones from Rhinestone Canada. I was very impressed with their service too. 
Enjoy your day. A beautiful sunny, mild Spring day on the West Coast.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Everything you do just goes so well together. Very awesome, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Bling*
> 
> I have been quite busy this past week, doing many things to organize and also tying up some loose ends. I finally had some time to 'play' with some of the rhinestones that I received and try them out on one of the sets of painted masks. I had talked to my editor, and she was happy to allow me to write an article on embellishing projects. I am excited about doing this because I receive many requests from customers who wish to make their projects stand out from others when they sell them at craft fairs and shows.
> 
> I think that even though people know there are options available for decorating their pieces and going that extra step, they really like to see examples in front of them. Many times, I have explained some of my ideas to others, but only when I actually have shown the finished pieces did they really understand what I was talking about. I think that is my fault, as I must be a better 'thinker' than an 'explainer'. (I made up that word)
> 
> Adding some sparkle to the painted masks really made them go up another level. While they were pretty before, that extra bit of "bling" really made them stand out and look festive. I found myself having a great time designing and playing around with different color families and sizes of stones to add just the right touch.
> 
> I took pictures of each, but they still look better in person. But the pictures aren't bad and they do give at least an idea of the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they really look pretty nice. They look finished and professional and I am sure that I will use these for future projects. In the life of a designer, my holidays projects are right around the corner and I can think of many instances that I want things to shave a little bit of sparkle.
> 
> Today I hope to begin drawing some new designs. It feels as if I haven't been at the drawing board in quite a while, even though every day has been filled form sun up to sun down. I suppose that all the behind the scenes work that both Keith and I have been doing hasn't made really exciting blog material. So much of the time we spend is on marketing, computer work, book work and customer service that some days it leaves very little time for being creative. But that is a good part of the business and we are very happy that it is growing.
> 
> So many times I receive emails from people who want to start their own business and say to me "it must be nice just to cut on the scroll saw (or paint) all day!" Those of you who read on a regular basis know that idea of how we spend our days is quite far from the reality of how it really is. I truly look forward to just about every part of the business. But the actual cutting of the designs or painting them is just a very small part of the big pictures.
> 
> But to me, that is what makes it so fun and exciting. You never know what kind of day you are going to have and you never know who you may 'meet'. So many of our customers become our friends and It is truly wonderful to get to know them and see what they make and share our creativity with them. There truly isn't a day that goes by where I am not grateful for the job I have chosen - even on those days when I have to do paperwork!
> 
> With that said, I am going to sign off for today. I plan to spend the day planning and working again on some of my paperwork for taxes. I need to make an appointment next week with my accountant so I can button things up for 2012 and look ahead to 2012. The good news is that we definitely had a great deal of growth last year, even though the economy was hurting. So we must be doing something right.
> 
> We want to thank you all very much for your continued support and advice and suggestions. Whether you are friends or customers or advisers, you help make our business as good as it can be and we truly appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and do something that you enjoy to do. Doing something you love makes life so much better. I can tell you that from first hand experience.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Yes, it is poopie Anna! But I guess that I have to do what I can to minimize stealing. I know though that all it will take is for one customer to post a full picture and it will be all over the place in a flash. So what is the point, I wonder? I guess I just don't want to be the one to hand it to them on a platter (especially if they made me a "buddy" for just that purpose!) If they are going to steal it - let them at least work a bit for it. 

Roger - thank you as always! Did I tell you I am going to be a "Grammy" in August?


> I just found out! How cool is that


? 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*

Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.

I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.

I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.

It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.

So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.

I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.

Below is a sample of what I have drawn:










I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.

For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.

While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.

It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.

When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.

I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.

But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.

With that said, I will get to work.

Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


Love the cat pic! You mentioned good surge protectors…Carole works from home and we, like you, are quite dependent upon the income the computer helps generate. From my network building days, I am big on redundancy, backup and alternate power supply. So we have installed a large UPS (uninterpretable power supply) that supports the computer and router. This allows Carole about 30 minutes of time to work uninterrupted when the power goes out. 90% of the time this covers the gap. If I were to go all out, I would set up a miniature hospital situation where a tiny generator kicks in automatically through an automatic transfer switch when the power goes out. This would be in addition to the UPS which smooths out all the spikes created by the transfers. 
Is your 3TB a solid state deal or a spinning platter? I've grown intrigued with the solid state stuff as it matures and prices fall. There is no reason for them to fail short of total, unsurvivable disaster! 
Just a thought.
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


Hi, Dan: I have thought about the delay supply and that is definitely a consideration. It would do a bit better to protect things and save files, I am sure. I think those "flickers" can be worse for your system than anything.

The drive is a spinning platter type. I don't think they make solid state drives that big. But the WD's are rated pretty good and the price was great. The total cost in the door was about $155. That same drive is now on sale for $135 at NCIX, so I think I got a good deal.

Having huge drives like that also allows for internal backups too. Duplicating files on other drives is an additional safety net, as no drive is 100% guaranteed. The external drive is a good thing because it actually removes our files physically from the main computers. As I said, if a disaster occurs, we are still safe. In all likelihood though, the entire computer isn't going to fail. One or another drive may though. There is still value in backing up on different drives, as long as they are actual physical drives and not just partitions of the same drive. Even if you only do your important information, it could help.

"You can never have too many backups!"

 Sheila


----------



## JesseTutt

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


+1 on the UPS. Every computer in the house plus the radio (stereo) is on one. I loaded software on the computers and use a cable so that if the UPS runs out it will automatically shut down the computer.

There are two types of UPSs; almost all of them are of the "continuous" type, meaning that there is no delay in switching between line and backup power. Actually, the computers are always running on the backup power and the line power charges the batteries.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


Sheila Dib Dib Dib a boy-scout is always prepared 
Your organisational skills are commendable. 
I think you need a wee break in Scotland. LoL

Keith and I could play, I mean work on the lathes. 

Have a most stupendous day

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


LOL Jamie! We would first have to build a boat to cross the ocean. And then we would need to train the cats to row.










What a fine trip that would be! 

You can rest assured - if we are every in your neck of the woods, we will come to visit. That would be fun!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


Hi Sheila, I'm glad you are doing a Canada Day design as well as an Independence day! Looking froward to seeing the whole pattern.
Have fun scrolling today and hopefully you will have no power outages.
After a beautiful Spring weekend with the crocuses popping up, we are back to a typical Westcoast drizzly grey day. Can't complain though, the weather is mild so I'm able to get back into my workshop.  !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Isn't Quite Over Yet!*
> 
> Well, it was a productive weekend to say the least. And it ended with a rather big bang from Mother nature. All in all I really accomplished a great deal including getting all the drawing done for my next project for the magazine. I am happy.
> 
> I spent the majority of the day Saturday moving files on my computer. One wouldn't think that would take very long, but I had recently purchased a 3TB hard drive for my computer to meet my growing storage needs. Prices on hard drives have been amazingly inexpensive as technology advances are being made. I was able to get my drive from NCIX for a mere $120 prior to shipping and taxes. That's a pretty good deal. (It is a Western Digital Caviar Green SATA drive) While that may not mean a great deal to some of you, for me it means I have oodles of storage space so everything will keep running smoothly as my files keep growing.
> 
> I have a couple of drives already, but some of them (including my C partition) were beginning to get to the point where they were filing up and I knew it was time for me to expand. I wanted my computer to continue to run at optimal speed and I thought this reorganization was necessary for it to do so. The drive arrived on Thursday so after doing an initial backup and installing it, I needed to clear out one of the smaller drives that I am not going to use anymore and remove it and I then spent Saturday rearranging things to fit in their new places.
> 
> It literally took me all day, from around 9 in the morning when I finished my blog here until approximately 8:30 in the evening. While it certainly wasn't the most exciting way to spend the day, I am really happy with the results, as my computer is just like brand new and every file is neatly stored just where I want it. The system is efficient and logical (for me) and I can find just about anything I want in a snap. The best part about it is that there is plenty of room for growth and everything of any importance is backed up on an external drive that we keep disconnected and safe in a cabinet should a disaster occur. We even burn our final PDF pattern files to disk and keep them at a different location in case something like a fire would occur and everything here would be destroyed. That way we would at least have the final copies of our patterns and be able to function. Our customer data is on a server with our store front, so that is safe too. Hopefully all the bases are covered.
> 
> So now that everything was in order on my computer, it was time to work. I am due to begin working on my next project for the magazine and I had some nice ideas that I wanted to pursue. The issue we are working on now is the July issue, which comes out in June. The issue following that will be the Holiday issue (already!) and we need to start thinking about Christmas and Holidays already. But first, I wanted to do a project with a somewhat patriotic theme for the July issue. I decided to do some word art pieces that I can make a couple of versions of. Since Canada Day is July 1st and Independence Day is July 4th, I felt that two versions of the project would be appropriate.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I am going to decorate them, but they should be a lot of fun to make. I spent much of the day yesterday drawing them up and today they are ready to cut. I am happy because once again it seems that I haven't been able to spend much time at the saw, and it will be fun to see them come to life.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that it will be a fun and simple project.
> 
> For the early part of the day yesterday, we experienced what I would call "chunky rain." It was doing something outside between snow and rain but it couldn't seem to decide on what it wanted to be. By afternoon, it turned to snow. It was the wet, heavy kind with the large flakes that seemed to accumulate quickly. By early evening the wind kicked up and we were in what most would call "Blizzard Conditions." We lost our power several times, but for only a few seconds. Just enough to interrupt our computers and shut them down.
> 
> While I wasn't very worried because I had just finished backing everything up, I didn't want to risk having anything go wrong. We naturally have some good surge protectors that we have on our systems, but things still happen and it isn't good for the computers when the power keeps flickering as it was. So I decided to unplug everything and play it safe and spent the rest of the night reading.
> 
> It felt strange to not have the computer going, and it made me realize just how much I depended on it. As I watched Keith install my new drive the other day, I was thinking that my entire world was held in that little box and it was the heart of my communication with my friends, family, customers and business. It is funny how dependent we are on technology and communication. Somewhat scary even.
> 
> When I awoke this morning it was still dark outside. But looking out on our deck, I could see that we have probably a good foot of snow on the ground, and much higher in areas where it has drifted. The wind is still blowing and I can't tell if it is still snowing lightly or if it is just the wind pushing around what is already here. In any case, it is deep and there is far more snow than we had last week with the "Big Storm" that came. This is the most snow I have seen in quite a while. Winter isn't done just yet.
> 
> I noticed our neighbor's car is still here, so I expect that his work is closed for the day. I am sure that most things are going to be closed or at least slow in opening. It will be a good day to stay in and scroll saw, as long as we still keep our power.
> 
> But we are ready. I have extra water in my large stock pot on the stove and we have enough groceries and I even bought an oil lamp last week before the storm that I can use if necessary. It is good to be prepared and I can rest easy knowing I am ready for almost anything.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week!


Glad you are warmer too!

Yes - I still 'owe' my customers a Canada design for my calendar project. I promised I would add that one in because I did a USA Independence Day theme for the month of July. That will be my next thing on my list. 

It is pretty calm out now so I hope no additional outages.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Patriotic Word Art*

I had a lot of fun yesterday. While everyone was shoveling out and dealing with the snow, I was able to work on the scroll saw cutting out my new design. I was happy because I was having fun and doing something that I loved to do. What could be better?

I had found a nice piece of poplar to cut my design from. While I may have preferred something a little harder, like maple, since I was planning to 'decorate' these pieces I decided that poplar would do fine and it would be a good chance to use it for something where it was better to have little or no grain pattern. Besides, this piece was light in color (with no greenish hue at all) and would look nice either left natural with an oiled finished or painted. So poplar it was.

Since I have been receiving many requests for more "word art" patterns, I thought that making pieces for both the Independence Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada would be appropriate. Not only would these pieces be appropriate for those particular holidays, but they would also be a great decoration to leave out all year long. They would look nice sitting on a shelf, cut from thin 1/8" stock and placed on a wreath, or even hung on a wall. As with any designs of this type, the possibilities are just about endless.

I started with Canada.

I wanted not only the name of the country, but something that would be immediately recognized as being associated with Canada. Of course the most obvious object was the maple leaf. So I made their word art piece decorated with a simple maple leaf design.










I decided to put the "O" in front of Canada because I wanted something that was fun and festive and patriotic. (Besides . . . I just thought it looked cool!) I did the letter cutouts in the same shape of the maple leaf and also included a couple of maple leaf pieces to scatter about, giving the whole project a happy and casual look. I was quite pleased with the outcome.

For the USA piece, I decided to use the word "America" and the natural accent for that would definitely be stars. I debated whether to use a stars and stripes motif on the letters, but since they are all attached together and the main piece a bit long, I wanted to keep it simpler and around the same amount of difficulty as the Canada piece, so I left it as you see:










Another reason that I kept these simple was because today I am going to "decorate" them and add some wonderful colors and embellishments to the pieces. I didn't want them too busy. Starting simple is really better. Besides, I think these are nice enough and if different wood was used for them, it would also give a completely different look.

So all in all it was a good day. 

I did need to adjust the pattern in a couple of places, which is why I like to cut each piece out myself. While it looked great on paper, when actually cutting things out, I found some places that were a bit weak and needed beefing up. While for the most part I was able to compensate right there as I cut, there was one place on the America piece that did need a change that I had already cut through. I had debated on whether it would cause me to re-cut the entire piece, but I don't think that I will. It does hold together nicely "as is" and the change is strictly for reinforcement purposes. I doubt that anyone will notice the small change from the photograph to the actual pattern they will be receiving. I may wind up cutting another one for myself anyway, and in that case I will just send in the second one when I ship the piece to the magazine.

I found that cutting the Canada piece was a bit more difficult than the America piece. While cutting stars could be seen as tedious, I found them quite easy. The maple leaves, however were a bit more of a challenge - especially on an 16" long piece. But with some time and patience, these got done fine and I really like how they came out.

So today will be another fun day as I see the pieces come to life with a bit of color (and maybe a sparkle or two!) As I said before, I love to offer options on my patterns so that people can make them as they see fit.

I will take photographs of these before I decorate them, and then I will be able to send them off to the magazine for the article. All in all it was a good day.

Today is sunny and beautiful out. There is still about a foot of snow on the ground everywhere, but the roads are clear and it is quite calm. The temperature is hovering near freezing, so it is just the perfect winter day. I've only been up a short while and already it is great day. I am sure it will get better, too.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Patriotic Word Art*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. While everyone was shoveling out and dealing with the snow, I was able to work on the scroll saw cutting out my new design. I was happy because I was having fun and doing something that I loved to do. What could be better?
> 
> I had found a nice piece of poplar to cut my design from. While I may have preferred something a little harder, like maple, since I was planning to 'decorate' these pieces I decided that poplar would do fine and it would be a good chance to use it for something where it was better to have little or no grain pattern. Besides, this piece was light in color (with no greenish hue at all) and would look nice either left natural with an oiled finished or painted. So poplar it was.
> 
> Since I have been receiving many requests for more "word art" patterns, I thought that making pieces for both the Independence Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada would be appropriate. Not only would these pieces be appropriate for those particular holidays, but they would also be a great decoration to leave out all year long. They would look nice sitting on a shelf, cut from thin 1/8" stock and placed on a wreath, or even hung on a wall. As with any designs of this type, the possibilities are just about endless.
> 
> I started with Canada.
> 
> I wanted not only the name of the country, but something that would be immediately recognized as being associated with Canada. Of course the most obvious object was the maple leaf. So I made their word art piece decorated with a simple maple leaf design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put the "O" in front of Canada because I wanted something that was fun and festive and patriotic. (Besides . . . I just thought it looked cool!) I did the letter cutouts in the same shape of the maple leaf and also included a couple of maple leaf pieces to scatter about, giving the whole project a happy and casual look. I was quite pleased with the outcome.
> 
> For the USA piece, I decided to use the word "America" and the natural accent for that would definitely be stars. I debated whether to use a stars and stripes motif on the letters, but since they are all attached together and the main piece a bit long, I wanted to keep it simpler and around the same amount of difficulty as the Canada piece, so I left it as you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason that I kept these simple was because today I am going to "decorate" them and add some wonderful colors and embellishments to the pieces. I didn't want them too busy. Starting simple is really better. Besides, I think these are nice enough and if different wood was used for them, it would also give a completely different look.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day.
> 
> I did need to adjust the pattern in a couple of places, which is why I like to cut each piece out myself. While it looked great on paper, when actually cutting things out, I found some places that were a bit weak and needed beefing up. While for the most part I was able to compensate right there as I cut, there was one place on the America piece that did need a change that I had already cut through. I had debated on whether it would cause me to re-cut the entire piece, but I don't think that I will. It does hold together nicely "as is" and the change is strictly for reinforcement purposes. I doubt that anyone will notice the small change from the photograph to the actual pattern they will be receiving. I may wind up cutting another one for myself anyway, and in that case I will just send in the second one when I ship the piece to the magazine.
> 
> I found that cutting the Canada piece was a bit more difficult than the America piece. While cutting stars could be seen as tedious, I found them quite easy. The maple leaves, however were a bit more of a challenge - especially on an 16" long piece. But with some time and patience, these got done fine and I really like how they came out.
> 
> So today will be another fun day as I see the pieces come to life with a bit of color (and maybe a sparkle or two!) As I said before, I love to offer options on my patterns so that people can make them as they see fit.
> 
> I will take photographs of these before I decorate them, and then I will be able to send them off to the magazine for the article. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. There is still about a foot of snow on the ground everywhere, but the roads are clear and it is quite calm. The temperature is hovering near freezing, so it is just the perfect winter day. I've only been up a short while and already it is great day. I am sure it will get better, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I like your designs, I can't wait to see how you decorate them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Patriotic Word Art*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. While everyone was shoveling out and dealing with the snow, I was able to work on the scroll saw cutting out my new design. I was happy because I was having fun and doing something that I loved to do. What could be better?
> 
> I had found a nice piece of poplar to cut my design from. While I may have preferred something a little harder, like maple, since I was planning to 'decorate' these pieces I decided that poplar would do fine and it would be a good chance to use it for something where it was better to have little or no grain pattern. Besides, this piece was light in color (with no greenish hue at all) and would look nice either left natural with an oiled finished or painted. So poplar it was.
> 
> Since I have been receiving many requests for more "word art" patterns, I thought that making pieces for both the Independence Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada would be appropriate. Not only would these pieces be appropriate for those particular holidays, but they would also be a great decoration to leave out all year long. They would look nice sitting on a shelf, cut from thin 1/8" stock and placed on a wreath, or even hung on a wall. As with any designs of this type, the possibilities are just about endless.
> 
> I started with Canada.
> 
> I wanted not only the name of the country, but something that would be immediately recognized as being associated with Canada. Of course the most obvious object was the maple leaf. So I made their word art piece decorated with a simple maple leaf design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put the "O" in front of Canada because I wanted something that was fun and festive and patriotic. (Besides . . . I just thought it looked cool!) I did the letter cutouts in the same shape of the maple leaf and also included a couple of maple leaf pieces to scatter about, giving the whole project a happy and casual look. I was quite pleased with the outcome.
> 
> For the USA piece, I decided to use the word "America" and the natural accent for that would definitely be stars. I debated whether to use a stars and stripes motif on the letters, but since they are all attached together and the main piece a bit long, I wanted to keep it simpler and around the same amount of difficulty as the Canada piece, so I left it as you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason that I kept these simple was because today I am going to "decorate" them and add some wonderful colors and embellishments to the pieces. I didn't want them too busy. Starting simple is really better. Besides, I think these are nice enough and if different wood was used for them, it would also give a completely different look.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day.
> 
> I did need to adjust the pattern in a couple of places, which is why I like to cut each piece out myself. While it looked great on paper, when actually cutting things out, I found some places that were a bit weak and needed beefing up. While for the most part I was able to compensate right there as I cut, there was one place on the America piece that did need a change that I had already cut through. I had debated on whether it would cause me to re-cut the entire piece, but I don't think that I will. It does hold together nicely "as is" and the change is strictly for reinforcement purposes. I doubt that anyone will notice the small change from the photograph to the actual pattern they will be receiving. I may wind up cutting another one for myself anyway, and in that case I will just send in the second one when I ship the piece to the magazine.
> 
> I found that cutting the Canada piece was a bit more difficult than the America piece. While cutting stars could be seen as tedious, I found them quite easy. The maple leaves, however were a bit more of a challenge - especially on an 16" long piece. But with some time and patience, these got done fine and I really like how they came out.
> 
> So today will be another fun day as I see the pieces come to life with a bit of color (and maybe a sparkle or two!) As I said before, I love to offer options on my patterns so that people can make them as they see fit.
> 
> I will take photographs of these before I decorate them, and then I will be able to send them off to the magazine for the article. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. There is still about a foot of snow on the ground everywhere, but the roads are clear and it is quite calm. The temperature is hovering near freezing, so it is just the perfect winter day. I've only been up a short while and already it is great day. I am sure it will get better, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Katie. It is good to hear from you!  I pretty much finished up the painting of the pieces and will be showing them tomorrow. I am glad you like them! Hope you are well and keeping busy!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Patriotic Word Art*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. While everyone was shoveling out and dealing with the snow, I was able to work on the scroll saw cutting out my new design. I was happy because I was having fun and doing something that I loved to do. What could be better?
> 
> I had found a nice piece of poplar to cut my design from. While I may have preferred something a little harder, like maple, since I was planning to 'decorate' these pieces I decided that poplar would do fine and it would be a good chance to use it for something where it was better to have little or no grain pattern. Besides, this piece was light in color (with no greenish hue at all) and would look nice either left natural with an oiled finished or painted. So poplar it was.
> 
> Since I have been receiving many requests for more "word art" patterns, I thought that making pieces for both the Independence Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada would be appropriate. Not only would these pieces be appropriate for those particular holidays, but they would also be a great decoration to leave out all year long. They would look nice sitting on a shelf, cut from thin 1/8" stock and placed on a wreath, or even hung on a wall. As with any designs of this type, the possibilities are just about endless.
> 
> I started with Canada.
> 
> I wanted not only the name of the country, but something that would be immediately recognized as being associated with Canada. Of course the most obvious object was the maple leaf. So I made their word art piece decorated with a simple maple leaf design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put the "O" in front of Canada because I wanted something that was fun and festive and patriotic. (Besides . . . I just thought it looked cool!) I did the letter cutouts in the same shape of the maple leaf and also included a couple of maple leaf pieces to scatter about, giving the whole project a happy and casual look. I was quite pleased with the outcome.
> 
> For the USA piece, I decided to use the word "America" and the natural accent for that would definitely be stars. I debated whether to use a stars and stripes motif on the letters, but since they are all attached together and the main piece a bit long, I wanted to keep it simpler and around the same amount of difficulty as the Canada piece, so I left it as you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason that I kept these simple was because today I am going to "decorate" them and add some wonderful colors and embellishments to the pieces. I didn't want them too busy. Starting simple is really better. Besides, I think these are nice enough and if different wood was used for them, it would also give a completely different look.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day.
> 
> I did need to adjust the pattern in a couple of places, which is why I like to cut each piece out myself. While it looked great on paper, when actually cutting things out, I found some places that were a bit weak and needed beefing up. While for the most part I was able to compensate right there as I cut, there was one place on the America piece that did need a change that I had already cut through. I had debated on whether it would cause me to re-cut the entire piece, but I don't think that I will. It does hold together nicely "as is" and the change is strictly for reinforcement purposes. I doubt that anyone will notice the small change from the photograph to the actual pattern they will be receiving. I may wind up cutting another one for myself anyway, and in that case I will just send in the second one when I ship the piece to the magazine.
> 
> I found that cutting the Canada piece was a bit more difficult than the America piece. While cutting stars could be seen as tedious, I found them quite easy. The maple leaves, however were a bit more of a challenge - especially on an 16" long piece. But with some time and patience, these got done fine and I really like how they came out.
> 
> So today will be another fun day as I see the pieces come to life with a bit of color (and maybe a sparkle or two!) As I said before, I love to offer options on my patterns so that people can make them as they see fit.
> 
> I will take photographs of these before I decorate them, and then I will be able to send them off to the magazine for the article. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. There is still about a foot of snow on the ground everywhere, but the roads are clear and it is quite calm. The temperature is hovering near freezing, so it is just the perfect winter day. I've only been up a short while and already it is great day. I am sure it will get better, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi Sheila. Love the word art. I was just thinking the little maple leaves would make beautiful Canada day earrings. And the "O Canada would make a really nice brooch. As usual, your designs get my brain inspired!

It was a beautiful Spring day here today - warm enough to sit outside on a patio having coffee. Love it! Too bad we'll be back to normal Westcoast weather tomorrow but we count our blessings and enjoy the sunshine when we get it.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Patriotic Word Art*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. While everyone was shoveling out and dealing with the snow, I was able to work on the scroll saw cutting out my new design. I was happy because I was having fun and doing something that I loved to do. What could be better?
> 
> I had found a nice piece of poplar to cut my design from. While I may have preferred something a little harder, like maple, since I was planning to 'decorate' these pieces I decided that poplar would do fine and it would be a good chance to use it for something where it was better to have little or no grain pattern. Besides, this piece was light in color (with no greenish hue at all) and would look nice either left natural with an oiled finished or painted. So poplar it was.
> 
> Since I have been receiving many requests for more "word art" patterns, I thought that making pieces for both the Independence Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada would be appropriate. Not only would these pieces be appropriate for those particular holidays, but they would also be a great decoration to leave out all year long. They would look nice sitting on a shelf, cut from thin 1/8" stock and placed on a wreath, or even hung on a wall. As with any designs of this type, the possibilities are just about endless.
> 
> I started with Canada.
> 
> I wanted not only the name of the country, but something that would be immediately recognized as being associated with Canada. Of course the most obvious object was the maple leaf. So I made their word art piece decorated with a simple maple leaf design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put the "O" in front of Canada because I wanted something that was fun and festive and patriotic. (Besides . . . I just thought it looked cool!) I did the letter cutouts in the same shape of the maple leaf and also included a couple of maple leaf pieces to scatter about, giving the whole project a happy and casual look. I was quite pleased with the outcome.
> 
> For the USA piece, I decided to use the word "America" and the natural accent for that would definitely be stars. I debated whether to use a stars and stripes motif on the letters, but since they are all attached together and the main piece a bit long, I wanted to keep it simpler and around the same amount of difficulty as the Canada piece, so I left it as you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason that I kept these simple was because today I am going to "decorate" them and add some wonderful colors and embellishments to the pieces. I didn't want them too busy. Starting simple is really better. Besides, I think these are nice enough and if different wood was used for them, it would also give a completely different look.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day.
> 
> I did need to adjust the pattern in a couple of places, which is why I like to cut each piece out myself. While it looked great on paper, when actually cutting things out, I found some places that were a bit weak and needed beefing up. While for the most part I was able to compensate right there as I cut, there was one place on the America piece that did need a change that I had already cut through. I had debated on whether it would cause me to re-cut the entire piece, but I don't think that I will. It does hold together nicely "as is" and the change is strictly for reinforcement purposes. I doubt that anyone will notice the small change from the photograph to the actual pattern they will be receiving. I may wind up cutting another one for myself anyway, and in that case I will just send in the second one when I ship the piece to the magazine.
> 
> I found that cutting the Canada piece was a bit more difficult than the America piece. While cutting stars could be seen as tedious, I found them quite easy. The maple leaves, however were a bit more of a challenge - especially on an 16" long piece. But with some time and patience, these got done fine and I really like how they came out.
> 
> So today will be another fun day as I see the pieces come to life with a bit of color (and maybe a sparkle or two!) As I said before, I love to offer options on my patterns so that people can make them as they see fit.
> 
> I will take photographs of these before I decorate them, and then I will be able to send them off to the magazine for the article. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. There is still about a foot of snow on the ground everywhere, but the roads are clear and it is quite calm. The temperature is hovering near freezing, so it is just the perfect winter day. I've only been up a short while and already it is great day. I am sure it will get better, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Your designs always amaze me, Sheila. Very awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Patriotic Word Art*
> 
> I had a lot of fun yesterday. While everyone was shoveling out and dealing with the snow, I was able to work on the scroll saw cutting out my new design. I was happy because I was having fun and doing something that I loved to do. What could be better?
> 
> I had found a nice piece of poplar to cut my design from. While I may have preferred something a little harder, like maple, since I was planning to 'decorate' these pieces I decided that poplar would do fine and it would be a good chance to use it for something where it was better to have little or no grain pattern. Besides, this piece was light in color (with no greenish hue at all) and would look nice either left natural with an oiled finished or painted. So poplar it was.
> 
> Since I have been receiving many requests for more "word art" patterns, I thought that making pieces for both the Independence Day holiday in the States and Canada Day here in Canada would be appropriate. Not only would these pieces be appropriate for those particular holidays, but they would also be a great decoration to leave out all year long. They would look nice sitting on a shelf, cut from thin 1/8" stock and placed on a wreath, or even hung on a wall. As with any designs of this type, the possibilities are just about endless.
> 
> I started with Canada.
> 
> I wanted not only the name of the country, but something that would be immediately recognized as being associated with Canada. Of course the most obvious object was the maple leaf. So I made their word art piece decorated with a simple maple leaf design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put the "O" in front of Canada because I wanted something that was fun and festive and patriotic. (Besides . . . I just thought it looked cool!) I did the letter cutouts in the same shape of the maple leaf and also included a couple of maple leaf pieces to scatter about, giving the whole project a happy and casual look. I was quite pleased with the outcome.
> 
> For the USA piece, I decided to use the word "America" and the natural accent for that would definitely be stars. I debated whether to use a stars and stripes motif on the letters, but since they are all attached together and the main piece a bit long, I wanted to keep it simpler and around the same amount of difficulty as the Canada piece, so I left it as you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason that I kept these simple was because today I am going to "decorate" them and add some wonderful colors and embellishments to the pieces. I didn't want them too busy. Starting simple is really better. Besides, I think these are nice enough and if different wood was used for them, it would also give a completely different look.
> 
> So all in all it was a good day.
> 
> I did need to adjust the pattern in a couple of places, which is why I like to cut each piece out myself. While it looked great on paper, when actually cutting things out, I found some places that were a bit weak and needed beefing up. While for the most part I was able to compensate right there as I cut, there was one place on the America piece that did need a change that I had already cut through. I had debated on whether it would cause me to re-cut the entire piece, but I don't think that I will. It does hold together nicely "as is" and the change is strictly for reinforcement purposes. I doubt that anyone will notice the small change from the photograph to the actual pattern they will be receiving. I may wind up cutting another one for myself anyway, and in that case I will just send in the second one when I ship the piece to the magazine.
> 
> I found that cutting the Canada piece was a bit more difficult than the America piece. While cutting stars could be seen as tedious, I found them quite easy. The maple leaves, however were a bit more of a challenge - especially on an 16" long piece. But with some time and patience, these got done fine and I really like how they came out.
> 
> So today will be another fun day as I see the pieces come to life with a bit of color (and maybe a sparkle or two!) As I said before, I love to offer options on my patterns so that people can make them as they see fit.
> 
> I will take photographs of these before I decorate them, and then I will be able to send them off to the magazine for the article. All in all it was a good day.
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. There is still about a foot of snow on the ground everywhere, but the roads are clear and it is quite calm. The temperature is hovering near freezing, so it is just the perfect winter day. I've only been up a short while and already it is great day. I am sure it will get better, too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you both Anna and Roger. I really want to do a video showing how to do the painting, as I think it would be helpful, but I am still waiting for some 'quiet moments' around here. Perhaps this weekend . . . 

I appreciate your comments. I am glad Spring is coming to BC Anna!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Word Art*

Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.

I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)

So it was back to the saw for me.

It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)

I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:










I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so! 

After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:










You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.

The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:










Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.










I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.

After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."

My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)

But no!

I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)

I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him! 

So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.

Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.

Did I mention I love my job?

I wish you all a great Wednesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Sheila the great thing is that you had fun doing it
In your home it is Canada America
We have Scotland, England South Africa and France
All Rugby nations, well some of us think so.  I got a new
design of Foot Raiser for meditation completed, prototype
sample and the appropriate jigs. Today I need to turn into a
production mode.
I love my job too

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


I hope you show them on a blog, Jamie. (Or your project page!) I love seeing your work.

Yes, since the magazine is mostly distributed in USA and Canada, those were the two countries that I chose to do. Also, the Canada Day holiday is July 1st and Independence Day for the USA is July 4th. It will be good timing for the issue. 

Have a wonderful day. I will try to keep warm on this cold and rainy one here. 

Sheila


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Awesome work Sheila, O Canada, looks great, I'm live there too. It's cold.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


I love the designs! the painting is really awesome, but they need some extra sparkle 
I do like the weathered/crackled look. It adds a level of history to a new piece.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Thank you both Geoff and Katie!

Katie - there is a light 'dry brushing' of metallic gold on the "America!" letters and silver metallic on the "O Canada!" piece. There is just a very light shimmer on the "white" part of the pieces - not enough to even look painted, but just a hint of metallic shine. It really makes it look cool. It doesn't show well here in the pictures - especially in the low resolution ones I posted here, but it is there.

I am going to add a touch more sparkle today. I think you will really like them then. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. I love the way you have crackled and shaded these. They look great. 
Stay dry and warm!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Oh Wow!, Sheila.. These were beautiful before the paint….. and, now, double-Wow, or, WowZa!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Word Art*
> 
> Well, we went from over a foot of snow two days ago to pouring rain today. Everything is a melting mess. I suppose that is part of spring.
> 
> I spent the day working on my two word art projects. After some consideration, I decided to re-cut the America! project because I just wasn't confident about the strength of the piece. As I stated yesterday, there was one area of weakness that I missed when drawing it up on the computer and I didn't realize it until I cut it out. The piece didn't break, but it was held together precariously by some material that was about 1/8 inch thick. This was near the center, so there would be stress from both sides any time it was moved and I just didn't feel right about using it, even for the picture. (I had changed the pattern so that the problem was fixed, and probably could have gotten away with sending my version and no one would have noticed in the photograph, but I just didn't feel right doing so.)
> 
> So it was back to the saw for me.
> 
> It was a minor setback, and it only took a couple of hours to have the piece cut and sanded. However, I needed to allow the oil to penetrate the piece before applying the spray lacquer and continuing on. I didn't want to wait all day, so I decided to forge onward and use the first piece as somewhat of a practice piece. (I also wanted to mention that I figured out what I did use was indeed pine, and not poplar. Once it was oiled, it looked a lot more like pine. It was quite even and tight grain though so it would still do well for this project.)
> 
> I spent the afternoon and early evening finishing the two pieces. For the "America" project, I decided to use a red and blue base for the letters and use the crackle medium and off-white paint on top. I then float shaded the base colors (red or blue) to bring out the original colors. The stars were done in metallic gold and then I added some sparkles to them. I really liked the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 'discovered' a new (to me, anyway) method to paint the tops of the letters without going over the edge at all, which left the letters looking wonderfully clean and crisp. I did have a little setback when I did a practice sample on a scrap of wood (as I ALWAYS suggest in my instructions) and much to my chagrin, the paint didn't crackle at all! In looking into things further, I realized that I mistakenly grabbed the bottle of Staining and Antiquing Medium instead of Weathered Wood and used it instead. (Doh!) I tell you this because it just goes to show that you should ALWAYS test stuff like this on a scrap first. I would have been pretty upset if I would have applied the other to the real piece and would have had to start over again (not to mention sanding everything off or re-cutting the piece a third time!!) So please heed my warnings and when instructions tell you to try on a sample first - do so!
> 
> After that things went pretty smoothly. Here is a close up of the America! piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I cut an additional star overlay and placed it over the weak part of the piece, so now it is as strong as ever and there is no danger of it breaking. I think I will give that piece away, as it came out rather nice.
> 
> The O Canada! plaque came out just as nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was all done with red undercoating, it went pretty quickly. I did find however that the shading around the letters using the red paint over the white turned out to have a rather pinkish cast to them. I think this is the nature of the beast, as the shading is semi-transparent in order to make a nice transition. After finishing it up, I decided to use a deeper red with a brownish cast to it and went over the shading once more. This seemed to solve the problem nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do a video on this process, because as I said, I learned some valuable techniques that make it really super-easy to paint this. This is a great project for those who are just starting to play with color and painting.
> 
> After I was all finished and things were cleaned up, Keith looked at the pieces and informed me that he thought that it should have been written "Oh Canada!."
> 
> My heart just about stopped. After working on these pieces for the last couple of days, the LAST think I wanted to do was to have to re-do the Canada piece! I though "How could I be so stupid?" (Big DOH!)
> 
> But no!
> 
> I looked it up on Google and on the official Canada site and it is indeed "O Canada!" (Score one for the American!)
> 
> I chided Kieth because he was born here and lived here all his life and he really thought that it was "Oh Canada!" Shame on him!
> 
> So for today I will be re-painting the "good" America! project and writing the instructions for the magazine. I still want to add some rhinestones on them - maybe in the stars - to give them that extra twinkle, but I wanted to make sure that the paint was absolutely completely dry before I proceeded. I think just a couple maybe on the stars and the maple leaves will give it that extra little punch.
> 
> Of course, some will prefer to leave it plain. Some may do the painting and leave it as I have them now. And still others will like it full blown decorated as it will be. The nice part about it is that I offer the options that each can take to whatever level they wish.
> 
> Did I mention I love my job?
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Thanks, Roger! Tomorrow (Monday) I will post a video of the painting process. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Death of a Printer*

Well, it finally happened. My trusty little Canon IP4600 printer died.

This came to no surprise to us, as we saw signs of its failure. Recently, the print quality had declined even though we thoroughly cleaned and soaked the print head. Lately we found we needed to print on high quality if we wanted acceptable copies.

Every time we said to each other "just one more ink fill" it was as if the printer had ears and heard us and it would kick back into action and print beautifully again - for a while. It certainly gave a valiant effort!

But after about two years of service, and several thousand sheets beyond its life expectancy, I believe we just wore it out. I have nothing whatsoever to say that is negative about this printer though, as it served us well and since it only cost us under $100, it was a fine investment and had a wonderfully productive life. It was just time to lay it to rest, and we did so with respect.

I have blogged about these little Canon Pixma printers before. You can read about it here.

Nearly a year ago, I purchased two similar printers, as well as another continuous flow ink system. This model is the Canon IP4920, which is a newer model but actually looks identical to the IP4600. Even the driver software appears exactly the same. Those crafty Canon people did manage to change the cartridges that you need for it though, and I was able to get another continuous flow ink system for it. (I blogged about that here)










As you can see by the blog date, that was nearly a year ago. There is nothing like being ready for things - especially when you are running a business.

While setting up the printer to use the continuous flow system isn't the easiest thing to do, it is well worth the time and effort. Once in place, it is only a matter of keeping the ink tanks filled and you can watch your printing costs plummet. The quality of these Canon Pixma printers is excellent, and when the ink system is in place, you get full color prints for about 2 cents a sheet. That's cheaper than anything that I know of.

Instead of paying anywhere from $20 to $30 per cartridge or set of cartridges which have about a teaspoon of ink in them, we order the set of FIVE 100ml bottles of ink (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and two Black) for about $30 shipped. This ink lasts quite a long time and will fill the tanks up several times per set. It is a truly sweet deal.

I have been purchasing ink and systems from this Ebay seller for over six years now and he has never let me down on price, quality of product, or service. His record of 98% positive feedback with over 1700 transactions is a testament to that. The link to his Ebay store is here.

There are many, many different brands and models of printers that he has these systems for, so if you are interested in looking into it, you may find one that is suitable for your own.

I know I have written about this before, but it has been almost a year since I have done so and since I have new people reading here every day, I want to get word out.

Whether you do woodworking, painting, or any type of computer work that involves printing, this type of system can save you a lot of money. The initial investment for the (filled) system costs about the price of 2 sets of cartridges, and the 5-100 ml bottle set is only $25! That's less than ONE cartridge! You could easily get the printer, the ink system and another set of refill bottles for under $200, and that will give you several thousands of color copies. It can really help lower your business expenses and for us, it allows us to offer beautiful full-color printed patterns to our customers at the same cost of emailing PDF files. This is especially important for the painting patterns, which have anywhere from 20-40 step-by-step color pictures.

So I say a fond farewell to my Canon IP4700 printer. Like your predecessor the IP4600, you served us well. May you rest in peace. We have loaded up and primed our IP4920 and are off and running with that. (We actually bought two of these printers because they were so cheap, so there is still another one waiting in the wings!) Hopefully, we will have many thousands of beautiful clear copies to come from it in the future.

If you are finding that printing is costing you a lot more than you want to pay, I suggest you look into a system such as this. I don't think you will regret it.

As for today, back on track with the latest pattern. I have some hopes of making a video today of some of the painting techniques I used on the word art pieces. I never know though what the day will bring and for shooting videos, I need it quiet here. So I will try.

It is somewhat gloomy here today, but the sun is just coming up. It is amazing how much snow is melted already from the large amount we had this weekend. Spring is definitely on its way.

I wish you all a wonderfully productive day!


----------



## JesseTutt

scrollgirl said:


> *The Death of a Printer*
> 
> Well, it finally happened. My trusty little Canon IP4600 printer died.
> 
> This came to no surprise to us, as we saw signs of its failure. Recently, the print quality had declined even though we thoroughly cleaned and soaked the print head. Lately we found we needed to print on high quality if we wanted acceptable copies.
> 
> Every time we said to each other "just one more ink fill" it was as if the printer had ears and heard us and it would kick back into action and print beautifully again - for a while. It certainly gave a valiant effort!
> 
> But after about two years of service, and several thousand sheets beyond its life expectancy, I believe we just wore it out. I have nothing whatsoever to say that is negative about this printer though, as it served us well and since it only cost us under $100, it was a fine investment and had a wonderfully productive life. It was just time to lay it to rest, and we did so with respect.
> 
> I have blogged about these little Canon Pixma printers before. You can read about it here.
> 
> Nearly a year ago, I purchased two similar printers, as well as another continuous flow ink system. This model is the Canon IP4920, which is a newer model but actually looks identical to the IP4600. Even the driver software appears exactly the same. Those crafty Canon people did manage to change the cartridges that you need for it though, and I was able to get another continuous flow ink system for it. (I blogged about that here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see by the blog date, that was nearly a year ago. There is nothing like being ready for things - especially when you are running a business.
> 
> While setting up the printer to use the continuous flow system isn't the easiest thing to do, it is well worth the time and effort. Once in place, it is only a matter of keeping the ink tanks filled and you can watch your printing costs plummet. The quality of these Canon Pixma printers is excellent, and when the ink system is in place, you get full color prints for about 2 cents a sheet. That's cheaper than anything that I know of.
> 
> Instead of paying anywhere from $20 to $30 per cartridge or set of cartridges which have about a teaspoon of ink in them, we order the set of FIVE 100ml bottles of ink (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and two Black) for about $30 shipped. This ink lasts quite a long time and will fill the tanks up several times per set. It is a truly sweet deal.
> 
> I have been purchasing ink and systems from this Ebay seller for over six years now and he has never let me down on price, quality of product, or service. His record of 98% positive feedback with over 1700 transactions is a testament to that. The link to his Ebay store is here.
> 
> There are many, many different brands and models of printers that he has these systems for, so if you are interested in looking into it, you may find one that is suitable for your own.
> 
> I know I have written about this before, but it has been almost a year since I have done so and since I have new people reading here every day, I want to get word out.
> 
> Whether you do woodworking, painting, or any type of computer work that involves printing, this type of system can save you a lot of money. The initial investment for the (filled) system costs about the price of 2 sets of cartridges, and the 5-100 ml bottle set is only $25! That's less than ONE cartridge! You could easily get the printer, the ink system and another set of refill bottles for under $200, and that will give you several thousands of color copies. It can really help lower your business expenses and for us, it allows us to offer beautiful full-color printed patterns to our customers at the same cost of emailing PDF files. This is especially important for the painting patterns, which have anywhere from 20-40 step-by-step color pictures.
> 
> So I say a fond farewell to my Canon IP4700 printer. Like your predecessor the IP4600, you served us well. May you rest in peace. We have loaded up and primed our IP4920 and are off and running with that. (We actually bought two of these printers because they were so cheap, so there is still another one waiting in the wings!) Hopefully, we will have many thousands of beautiful clear copies to come from it in the future.
> 
> If you are finding that printing is costing you a lot more than you want to pay, I suggest you look into a system such as this. I don't think you will regret it.
> 
> As for today, back on track with the latest pattern. I have some hopes of making a video today of some of the painting techniques I used on the word art pieces. I never know though what the day will bring and for shooting videos, I need it quiet here. So I will try.
> 
> It is somewhat gloomy here today, but the sun is just coming up. It is amazing how much snow is melted already from the large amount we had this weekend. Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day!


Sheila,

Thanks for the information. I have the opposite problem, I use my color ink jet so little I find that the ink has dried up and I have to replace cartridges that are not yet empty. Do you have any idea how the continuous ink system would work with too little use?


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Death of a Printer*
> 
> Well, it finally happened. My trusty little Canon IP4600 printer died.
> 
> This came to no surprise to us, as we saw signs of its failure. Recently, the print quality had declined even though we thoroughly cleaned and soaked the print head. Lately we found we needed to print on high quality if we wanted acceptable copies.
> 
> Every time we said to each other "just one more ink fill" it was as if the printer had ears and heard us and it would kick back into action and print beautifully again - for a while. It certainly gave a valiant effort!
> 
> But after about two years of service, and several thousand sheets beyond its life expectancy, I believe we just wore it out. I have nothing whatsoever to say that is negative about this printer though, as it served us well and since it only cost us under $100, it was a fine investment and had a wonderfully productive life. It was just time to lay it to rest, and we did so with respect.
> 
> I have blogged about these little Canon Pixma printers before. You can read about it here.
> 
> Nearly a year ago, I purchased two similar printers, as well as another continuous flow ink system. This model is the Canon IP4920, which is a newer model but actually looks identical to the IP4600. Even the driver software appears exactly the same. Those crafty Canon people did manage to change the cartridges that you need for it though, and I was able to get another continuous flow ink system for it. (I blogged about that here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see by the blog date, that was nearly a year ago. There is nothing like being ready for things - especially when you are running a business.
> 
> While setting up the printer to use the continuous flow system isn't the easiest thing to do, it is well worth the time and effort. Once in place, it is only a matter of keeping the ink tanks filled and you can watch your printing costs plummet. The quality of these Canon Pixma printers is excellent, and when the ink system is in place, you get full color prints for about 2 cents a sheet. That's cheaper than anything that I know of.
> 
> Instead of paying anywhere from $20 to $30 per cartridge or set of cartridges which have about a teaspoon of ink in them, we order the set of FIVE 100ml bottles of ink (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and two Black) for about $30 shipped. This ink lasts quite a long time and will fill the tanks up several times per set. It is a truly sweet deal.
> 
> I have been purchasing ink and systems from this Ebay seller for over six years now and he has never let me down on price, quality of product, or service. His record of 98% positive feedback with over 1700 transactions is a testament to that. The link to his Ebay store is here.
> 
> There are many, many different brands and models of printers that he has these systems for, so if you are interested in looking into it, you may find one that is suitable for your own.
> 
> I know I have written about this before, but it has been almost a year since I have done so and since I have new people reading here every day, I want to get word out.
> 
> Whether you do woodworking, painting, or any type of computer work that involves printing, this type of system can save you a lot of money. The initial investment for the (filled) system costs about the price of 2 sets of cartridges, and the 5-100 ml bottle set is only $25! That's less than ONE cartridge! You could easily get the printer, the ink system and another set of refill bottles for under $200, and that will give you several thousands of color copies. It can really help lower your business expenses and for us, it allows us to offer beautiful full-color printed patterns to our customers at the same cost of emailing PDF files. This is especially important for the painting patterns, which have anywhere from 20-40 step-by-step color pictures.
> 
> So I say a fond farewell to my Canon IP4700 printer. Like your predecessor the IP4600, you served us well. May you rest in peace. We have loaded up and primed our IP4920 and are off and running with that. (We actually bought two of these printers because they were so cheap, so there is still another one waiting in the wings!) Hopefully, we will have many thousands of beautiful clear copies to come from it in the future.
> 
> If you are finding that printing is costing you a lot more than you want to pay, I suggest you look into a system such as this. I don't think you will regret it.
> 
> As for today, back on track with the latest pattern. I have some hopes of making a video today of some of the painting techniques I used on the word art pieces. I never know though what the day will bring and for shooting videos, I need it quiet here. So I will try.
> 
> It is somewhat gloomy here today, but the sun is just coming up. It is amazing how much snow is melted already from the large amount we had this weekend. Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive day!


Good morning Sheila. May your printer go to recycle heaven and do more good!  Printers have come down in price so much but it is always the ink that costs the fortune. Luckily there are the alternatives out there for more affordable ink. Thanks for sharing the information.

Looks like it's clearing up here. We might actually have a dry day!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*

This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.

About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.

So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.

I just HAD to have them.

But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."

So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.

Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.

I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.

A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.

Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!

The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:










Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.

The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:










Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:










What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!

Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:










Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future! 

While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"

I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.

I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!

So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!










"Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Aww! These are so cute and I can see why you love them!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


those are fantastic, and so you..i can see your smile all the way here…so happy yo had a wonderful gift made for you , you so deserve, you work so hard..now if you really want to be happy for me and my gift to myself, is a new pair of carhart bib overalls…..no kitty tails or cute mouses….but they will be nice and fresh, no glue stains all over them..i look horrid in them, but the new ones are today, so as you sip tea tonight, i shall do a kitty cat waltz in my new attire….lol…....enjoy your new printer today….grizz


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Sheila they are "The Cats Whiskers" enjoy!

Have a Sublime Day
Jamie


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Those are really cute Sheila! I know Kathie would have loved to see them being the crazy cat lady that she was. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
Rick


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Sheila,

Well, Jamie says they're "The Cats Whiskers" and maybe that true in England, but down here in the old South we'd probably say they're "The Cat's Meow!"

Way to go. It's important to occassionally reward yourself for all the hard work you do.

Herb


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


oh, i just have to make a loving correction, to our friend Herb, our dear wood worker buddy Jamie is in Ireland..i thought i had better let you know laddie…


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


*Herb,* way up here in Scotland.  We say the Cats Kittens
it is amazing how these sayings all travel, my paternal Gran had one
that I cant remember but was also about cats.

Jamie


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


i also made a mistake, Jamie is in Scotland….well we keep getting close huh Herb…sorry Jamie…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Good morning Sheila. Every once in a while, you just have to spoil yourself! You deserve it. Enjoy your new set. These are beautiful and I love the curvy handles. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


I am glad you all like them. I thought they were pretty darn cool. I watched the video on the site as to how April hand made each piece and I thought that they awesome. Besides being clever, they are very comfortable and well-balanced to hold. And they are a lot sturdier than they look, too. It is really nice to have something fun and cheery like these. I truly love them. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas Came in February for me! (Off Topic!)*
> 
> This post is totally off the topic of woodworking and painting, although I still think it applies to appreciating art and craftsmanship, and I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, in my never ending hunt for fun and exciting "cat" pictures to entertain you all with here in the blog, I came across some pictures from a site called Coffee Cats. Those of you who know me at all know that not only do I have an obsession with cats, but I love my morning coffee too, as well as my evening tea. They are every bit a part of my daily life as breathing.
> 
> So you can imagine my excitement when I saw these lovely pieces of pottery that were all hand made by artist April Gadler. They were fun and whimsical and so wonderfully different from anything that I had ever seen. And one of the best parts about them was that they were not mass-manufactured somewhere in China, but each piece was hand made by April herself.
> 
> I just HAD to have them.
> 
> But things being as they were, and not being a wealthy woman, I had to do some planning. I am doing alright here, but we all know that the economy is troubled and buying patterns isn't really high on everyone's list. I try my best to live within my means and not buy anything that I can't afford and don't have the money for because it alleviates all the stress of being in debt. I had lived in some debt for much of my adult live and if I have learned anything, I have learned that part of what allows me to live my life as I do is not overextending myself and separating the "needs" from the "wants." And this definitely was a "want."
> 
> So I tucked the thought of them away (for the moment) and I began saving.
> 
> Well, finally around this Christmas I felt that I had nearly enough set aside to order a set. It helped a great deal that I received some money for Christmas, which I had designated to go for the cause. With that money in addition to what I had already earmarked for the pieces, I was able to order the entire set with a clear conscience. And I did just that.
> 
> I ordered them just after the holidays, as April had taken a bit of time off for Christmas as many designers do. She was wonderful with letting me pick my pieces and since each piece was hand made, I was able to choose exactly how I wanted them. I even put in a request for her to create some small cookie plates to go with the cups, using the paw print motif that I chose as well as a larger platter for cake or cookies. She graciously agreed to make them for me.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I received an email that they were completed. I was a bit worried about the pieces being shipped without breaking, but April assured me that her husband Larry did a great job of packaging them for shipping and they thought they would be OK.
> 
> Well, I received my pieces yesterday and she was right. Everything arrived in "Purrrrrfect" condition! I couldn't stop smiling as I unpacked each beautiful piece! They were pretty awesome!
> 
> The main part of the set was the teapot and the creamer and sugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have one black cat and two orange tabbies, I chose to make my all-black Coco the teapot and Richard and Pancakes for the creamer and sugar bowl. Although you can see the sugar bowl has a cat on the back, which I decided to also make black.
> 
> The top of the teapot and the sugar bowl have an adorable hand shaped mouse as a knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my coffee today with a few cookies on the cookie plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely FUN way to wake up in the morning!
> 
> Of course my favorite cups are the black cat and the orange tabby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was going to order maybe three or four of each, but the other cats were so cute that I decided to have a "mix and match" set and I ordered all 8 different breeds of cat cups that April made. Besides - who knows what cats I will have here in the future!
> 
> While getting this set was totally frivolous and unnecessary, it certainly is something that I love. I am not really what you would call a "collector" (unless it is paint or painting books or wood or tools!) but I know that I will keep this set forever and enjoy it every single day. I believe that nice things should be used, and I can't help but smile every time I look at my cool "Coffee Cats!"
> 
> I want to really give a call of thanks to April and her husband Larry for working with me on this. They don't normally ship to Canada because of all the red tape and customs stuff, as well as the ways the packages are handled, but they made an exception and were very nice to work with. It was quite a relief for all of us that everything arrived intact and nothing was damaged.
> 
> I showed the pictures of my set to my daughter last night, who also loves cats and she loved it. I think I know what I am going to get her for her birthday this year! It will be a great way to buy her something that she will have as a keepsake, and support a very talented artist too. It is a win/win for everyone!
> 
> So "Merry Christmas" to me! And thank you again to April and Larry for making such wonderful, quality products and being so easy to work with. I will cherish my pieces for the rest of my days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


Purrrr me another one…............jus like the other one..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Measuring Up*

Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?

I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.

I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?

I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.

When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.

Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:

It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.

I should have known that all along!

For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.

So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.

Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.

The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.

Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.

So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.

We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.

The rest will fall into place.










I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


Sheila there is an old story about the only person whom ever got their work done by Friday was Robinson Crusoe. I don't listen to the perfectionists, I live in the real world. It's a great place with friends and neighbors that I can have the time of day with and a wee cuppa tea. My customers are wonderful, they provide me the income that lets me do what I enjoy. When my Mom died she had a full a full workbench, plans and dreams projects completed, some not but she was a very happy person.
I wish at times that I could be organised, then I get a friend to slap me back into the real world. I could always post some pics of my bench and desk. It would give you a laugh.
Have a great day, play with the cats and get done what you can

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


I am finding that the more I know you the more we are a lot alike Jamie. It is not often I feel "stressed" but lately it just doesn't seem like I am getting enough new designs finished. But in reality, I am. I have high standards for what I do and I believe in Quality not Quantity. I have said that many times before. I would rather have one design that I cut and tested and feel good about than ten that are "meh'. In the long run, that is what will bring me success. I don't know why I sometimes feel I don't do enough. Must be leftover from my childhood influences. Not really a good thing. I need to fight that feeling more often than I care to admit.

I am happy in my life. I still don't think I am the best "business person" in the world, but that is OK too. I don't have to be. I suppose with leaving the one company that I am a bit more apprehensive because that was a decent chunk of our income. But already we are gaining some ground in other places and that alleviates these feelings just a bit. It will take some time and we will recover and be better off than before.

Thank you for your friendship and support and sharing your stories. I like them and it does make me feel better knowing that I am on the right track. You mother sounds like she was a wonderful person with her priorities in the right order. We should all be so lucky! (And can be!)

Have a great day and thanks for the boost. It means a great deal to me. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


Hi Sheila;

Once I hit the 50 mark, I found myself saying; "it is what it is". When I was younger, the very idea of accepting things as they were, was simply out of the question. Now, that self inflicted pressure to constantly get more done is gone. That's not to say I sit around doing nothing, I just am at ease with what I can do.

A lot of decisions have much less importance when I put the 50 year rule to the test…will it matter 50 years from now? If not, I don't sweat it.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


Good morning Sheila. When I was in my 40s and 50s I used to dream of having long days to do wood work or other creative stuff when I retired. I'm retired over 4 years now and still have not had a full day to work in the workshop. It seems I am busier than ever but not always with the creative things. However it is all good and I just need to live and enjoy every minute I'm blessed with. It took me a long time to learn that lesson !
A beautiful sunny day here! 
Enjoy your day and know you are an inspiration to us all with what you do and share.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


I try to be in the shop everyday but some days the wife drags me along with her. Does it upset me? Sometimes but I have learned that if I don't get to the shop today, there is always tomorrow or the next day. No big deal! Keeping the wife happy does wonders for peace around the house! I just do what I can and finish when I have time.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


And, here it is, February is almost over…. How fast time goes by just doesn't seem right.


----------



## NatalieM

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


Sheila,
Nice post, thanks for sharing that. For me, it's a darn good thing I can enjoy the process, cuz I have to be the slowest woodworker ever! But I do enjoy the process, in fact, being in my shop is I when I forget the world and everything else about life that's hard. I am a very impatient person and goal oriented in most ways, but the miracle is that I have endless patience for woodworking and all the mistakes I make or things I forgot to allow for.

Woodworking and gardening are meditation for me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


Hi, Natalie:
I suppose my gripe is I want time to take time to be patient! LOL I am also a very patient and detailed person. I like having the TIME to be patient and not have to rush things so they come out exactly as I like. When I feel like there is too much happening, I feel rushed and don't enjoy the process of creating nearly as much. I do find creating (woodworking and painting too!) very therapeutic. I always feel a great sense of calm when I am doing what I love.

Thank you for your comments. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Measuring Up*
> 
> Why is it that every day I get up early and I am busy all day, and still don't get nearly what I plan to get done finished?
> 
> I am not trying to complain here, but I just noticed that and sometimes it kind of gets to me. I used to think that it was because I wasn't organized enough, but even after many makeovers, lists and physical reorganizing of supplies, projects and such, it sometimes doesn't seem that I get nearly enough done each day. I am beginning to wonder if it is just that fact that I am living a full life that there is always a lot to do and that I would be better off rolling with the flow and enjoying things than worrying about them all the time. What will be, will be.
> 
> I suppose it isn't easy (or maybe even possible) to live your life within a neat little package. There is no way you can (or would want to) buffer yourself from daily happenings and things that upset the balance a bit. After all, that is what real living is, isn't it?
> 
> I have seen the type of people that have a regimented schedule and it upsets them tremendously any time that there is something that disturbs it. When I first had my children nearly thirty years ago, I figured out that while some sort of schedule was necessary to keep thing running smoothly, keeping strictly to a schedule when you had children was a bit of a folly and those who said that they did follow things to the letter either were exaggerating quite a bit or outright fibbing. Or they had very unhappy children. And while it is nice to have some law and order in your life, in reality most people's lives are just not like that and thinking that you can live your entire life on a schedule is quite an unrealistic way of thinking. At least it is for me.
> 
> When I was younger and in the chaos of raising kids, keeping up a house and also working on my crafts for extra income, on occasion I would dream of the times when it would be 'just me' and I could spend all day doing as I please. It seemed to me that in the future lay a utopia of world where I called the shots and only had to be responsible for myself. On those days when I was worn out from the day to day family activities, that time in the future seemed rather sweet. Not because I didn't enjoy my children, as raising them was certainly the best time in my life, but the thought of having the time to follow my own passions seemed quite nice.
> 
> Now though, the kids are all grown up and settled and happy. It is a time when I am able to fill my empty nest with my work (and of course - cats!) I am for all purposes my own boss. Yet I still find days when I wonder where all the time goes and don't feel as if I accomplish a great deal. I am realizing more and more that what they having been saying all along has merit:
> 
> It is the journey that is important, not only the destination.
> 
> I should have known that all along!
> 
> For those days with the children - those busy days when I didn't know what to do first - were the best days of all. The time spent as a lunch mom. The costumes I made for them. The parties. The days at the library, zoo, pool, park, etc., etc., are the times I remember with the most happiness. Busy does *not* equal bad. I think it is quite the opposite. And some of those days that we are tearing our hair out the most are the days that hold the best memories. At least they do for me.
> 
> So I am going to go with the flow and do what I can every day. And I need to stop apologizing to myself for not getting enough accomplished. Because when I look back on the things I do and the friendships I make and keep, I think that I am doing pretty good.
> 
> Our little business is growing. As it grows, it requires a little more time and responsibility. Since we are actively working to expand our business and grow it, why should it be a surprise that when it gets larger it requires a bit more from us? It is only common sense.
> 
> The important part is that I still enjoy what I am doing. I enjoy the personal contact with people - whether it be customers or woodworkers or painters or friends. It is a big part of why I like what I do so much and it personalizes things a great deal.
> 
> Yesterday, among several positive emails, I had a phone call from a customer in the United Kingdom. He had ordered some patterns a couple of weeks ago and he took the time to make a phone call to me to thank me for the good customer service. All the way from England. I was feeling a bit overwhelmed yesterday and anxious because I wasn't pushing the pile fast enough, but that call made all the difference in the world. I also had at least three emails throughout the day from customers who I had assisted one way or another through emails, also thanking me or updating me on things. It really made me feel better, as it showed me that all the time I spend on correspondence and helping other is spent well. There is no way to measure that.
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is that even though I don't have something new to show everyone every day, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing. I am not saying this for your benefit as much as I am saying it for my own. I tend to set standards quite high for myself and I find myself somewhat disappointed when I don't have new designs to show or great progress made on them every single day. But like that time spent with my children, the time I spend doing things that can't be tallied or calculated is probably the best accomplishment that I can make.
> 
> We aren't always able to measure things in a concrete manner. Sometimes a small gesture or a kind word can do wondrous things for others. Many times we do these things without even thinking about them or realizing the impact that have. The important thing we need to do is to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right.
> 
> The rest will fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday today. I hope you do something you enjoy!


There are also those, *present company excepted*, who seem to live in a perfect little world where all they will hear is praise and anyone who disagrees with them is wrong. You never know one of them may read this comment and think (for a change). Probably not though as they tend to be precious little individuals.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Video Posted on Painting and Finishing Techniques of the "America!" Word Art*

While the weekend had its ups and downs, I suppose that overall it was productive.

On Saturday I had a bit of quiet time and finally got the opportunity to make the video on painting and finishing the "America!" word art. The process I used to do so is simple, but needs to be done in multiple steps and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to show a variety of painting and finishing techniques in one video.

I had only made a couple of videos with the new camera, and I am still getting to know the settings and so forth, as well as learning how to do the main set up so that everyone could see what I was doing. I had the camera on my right side, just over my shoulder and after shooting the first segment and reviewing it, I noticed that because I am right handed, it would possibly be best to have the camera on my left. When I first started watching the segment, I was concerned because in the beginning all you could see was the top of my hand while I was applying the paint to the piece. But thankfully as the video progressed, I had moved so that you could actually see what I was doing.

I continued to shoot from that angle because it did give a good view of things as long as I remained conscious of where my hands were and what I was doing. But I think on the next one, I will try from the left side and see if the results aren't a bit better, as it was a bit awkward to turn my hands to face the middle while painting and not hit the tripod or the camera. But in the end, all went well and I was pleased that you could see everything clearly - especially the part about float-shading, as I get asked to demonstrate that process quite often.

All in all, even though I am still learning I feel that I am getting a bit better. Once I got rolling I was able to just do what I know how to do and not feel too nervous. There were several times when I forgot the camera was there and I was able to proceed as if I was talking to an actual person instead of a camera.

I shot the video in seven segments to keep things as short and to the point as possible. One thing I learned in my previous videos is that people do not need to watch me go through the entire process to understand what I am trying to teach. While some don't mind doing this, I found that it could get a bit tedious and I tried to show enough of the process to get my point across and then finish that part off camera. Hopefully this kept things from getting boring and long.

As it turned out, the entire video (once edited and spliced) was just over 35 minutes long. I was surprised at how long it was because when making it the time seemed to go by quickly. I hope that there is enough information on it so that people stay interested for its entirety.

Because of the length and the high quality settings I used, it was quite a large file (2GB) to upload to YouTube. It took me just over five hours to do so and while I was able to work on my computer during that time, I was nervous about doing other things because I didn't want to do anything to interfere with the process. It finished uploading about 6 or 7 pm after what seemed like a long day of editing and saving.

Once I went to check it out however, I noticed that there was a fairly large black frame around it, which made the actual content quite small. After spending over an hour trying to figure out why this was so, Keith and I discovered that I had not initially saved it in a 16:9 ratio in Windows Movie Maker (the software I used to edit it) and that in order to correct the aspect ratio, I would need to re-save it properly and re-upload it to YouTube. That meant another six hours of work. 

Needless to say, I was not pleased and felt rather stupid. But knowing that it would be much better full screen, in my mind there was no other choice. So back to square one . . .

I went to bed around midnight and the video upload was at 62%. Part of me was nervous leaving it to upload on its own, but when I awoke this morning, it was fully loaded and had a couple of views already. Good.

I wish I were smarter on the computer. While I do know a couple of things, there are so many areas in which I see room for improvement. At some point, I may add some on screen text to the video but for now it is good and my information is available in the description and the credits so that people can find me and the site if they choose to do so.

Most importantly, I do feel that the lesson itself is good. While there is a lot of information offered, I believe that I broke things down into easy steps so that even someone new will be able to understand them. I hope everyone likes it.

The video is here:






Please feel free to leave honest feedback. I really do want to offer information that is of value to others, and hope that this video accomplishes those objectives.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on Painting and Finishing Techniques of the "America!" Word Art*
> 
> While the weekend had its ups and downs, I suppose that overall it was productive.
> 
> On Saturday I had a bit of quiet time and finally got the opportunity to make the video on painting and finishing the "America!" word art. The process I used to do so is simple, but needs to be done in multiple steps and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to show a variety of painting and finishing techniques in one video.
> 
> I had only made a couple of videos with the new camera, and I am still getting to know the settings and so forth, as well as learning how to do the main set up so that everyone could see what I was doing. I had the camera on my right side, just over my shoulder and after shooting the first segment and reviewing it, I noticed that because I am right handed, it would possibly be best to have the camera on my left. When I first started watching the segment, I was concerned because in the beginning all you could see was the top of my hand while I was applying the paint to the piece. But thankfully as the video progressed, I had moved so that you could actually see what I was doing.
> 
> I continued to shoot from that angle because it did give a good view of things as long as I remained conscious of where my hands were and what I was doing. But I think on the next one, I will try from the left side and see if the results aren't a bit better, as it was a bit awkward to turn my hands to face the middle while painting and not hit the tripod or the camera. But in the end, all went well and I was pleased that you could see everything clearly - especially the part about float-shading, as I get asked to demonstrate that process quite often.
> 
> All in all, even though I am still learning I feel that I am getting a bit better. Once I got rolling I was able to just do what I know how to do and not feel too nervous. There were several times when I forgot the camera was there and I was able to proceed as if I was talking to an actual person instead of a camera.
> 
> I shot the video in seven segments to keep things as short and to the point as possible. One thing I learned in my previous videos is that people do not need to watch me go through the entire process to understand what I am trying to teach. While some don't mind doing this, I found that it could get a bit tedious and I tried to show enough of the process to get my point across and then finish that part off camera. Hopefully this kept things from getting boring and long.
> 
> As it turned out, the entire video (once edited and spliced) was just over 35 minutes long. I was surprised at how long it was because when making it the time seemed to go by quickly. I hope that there is enough information on it so that people stay interested for its entirety.
> 
> Because of the length and the high quality settings I used, it was quite a large file (2GB) to upload to YouTube. It took me just over five hours to do so and while I was able to work on my computer during that time, I was nervous about doing other things because I didn't want to do anything to interfere with the process. It finished uploading about 6 or 7 pm after what seemed like a long day of editing and saving.
> 
> Once I went to check it out however, I noticed that there was a fairly large black frame around it, which made the actual content quite small. After spending over an hour trying to figure out why this was so, Keith and I discovered that I had not initially saved it in a 16:9 ratio in Windows Movie Maker (the software I used to edit it) and that in order to correct the aspect ratio, I would need to re-save it properly and re-upload it to YouTube. That meant another six hours of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I was not pleased and felt rather stupid. But knowing that it would be much better full screen, in my mind there was no other choice. So back to square one . . .
> 
> I went to bed around midnight and the video upload was at 62%. Part of me was nervous leaving it to upload on its own, but when I awoke this morning, it was fully loaded and had a couple of views already. Good.
> 
> I wish I were smarter on the computer. While I do know a couple of things, there are so many areas in which I see room for improvement. At some point, I may add some on screen text to the video but for now it is good and my information is available in the description and the credits so that people can find me and the site if they choose to do so.
> 
> Most importantly, I do feel that the lesson itself is good. While there is a lot of information offered, I believe that I broke things down into easy steps so that even someone new will be able to understand them. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> The video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to leave honest feedback. I really do want to offer information that is of value to others, and hope that this video accomplishes those objectives.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Sheila:

This was an outstanding video. It was very educational and informative. I thought the pace was excellent for complete understanding of the painting technique you were demonstrating, and did NOT drag or become boring at all. Great job.

Skip


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on Painting and Finishing Techniques of the "America!" Word Art*
> 
> While the weekend had its ups and downs, I suppose that overall it was productive.
> 
> On Saturday I had a bit of quiet time and finally got the opportunity to make the video on painting and finishing the "America!" word art. The process I used to do so is simple, but needs to be done in multiple steps and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to show a variety of painting and finishing techniques in one video.
> 
> I had only made a couple of videos with the new camera, and I am still getting to know the settings and so forth, as well as learning how to do the main set up so that everyone could see what I was doing. I had the camera on my right side, just over my shoulder and after shooting the first segment and reviewing it, I noticed that because I am right handed, it would possibly be best to have the camera on my left. When I first started watching the segment, I was concerned because in the beginning all you could see was the top of my hand while I was applying the paint to the piece. But thankfully as the video progressed, I had moved so that you could actually see what I was doing.
> 
> I continued to shoot from that angle because it did give a good view of things as long as I remained conscious of where my hands were and what I was doing. But I think on the next one, I will try from the left side and see if the results aren't a bit better, as it was a bit awkward to turn my hands to face the middle while painting and not hit the tripod or the camera. But in the end, all went well and I was pleased that you could see everything clearly - especially the part about float-shading, as I get asked to demonstrate that process quite often.
> 
> All in all, even though I am still learning I feel that I am getting a bit better. Once I got rolling I was able to just do what I know how to do and not feel too nervous. There were several times when I forgot the camera was there and I was able to proceed as if I was talking to an actual person instead of a camera.
> 
> I shot the video in seven segments to keep things as short and to the point as possible. One thing I learned in my previous videos is that people do not need to watch me go through the entire process to understand what I am trying to teach. While some don't mind doing this, I found that it could get a bit tedious and I tried to show enough of the process to get my point across and then finish that part off camera. Hopefully this kept things from getting boring and long.
> 
> As it turned out, the entire video (once edited and spliced) was just over 35 minutes long. I was surprised at how long it was because when making it the time seemed to go by quickly. I hope that there is enough information on it so that people stay interested for its entirety.
> 
> Because of the length and the high quality settings I used, it was quite a large file (2GB) to upload to YouTube. It took me just over five hours to do so and while I was able to work on my computer during that time, I was nervous about doing other things because I didn't want to do anything to interfere with the process. It finished uploading about 6 or 7 pm after what seemed like a long day of editing and saving.
> 
> Once I went to check it out however, I noticed that there was a fairly large black frame around it, which made the actual content quite small. After spending over an hour trying to figure out why this was so, Keith and I discovered that I had not initially saved it in a 16:9 ratio in Windows Movie Maker (the software I used to edit it) and that in order to correct the aspect ratio, I would need to re-save it properly and re-upload it to YouTube. That meant another six hours of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I was not pleased and felt rather stupid. But knowing that it would be much better full screen, in my mind there was no other choice. So back to square one . . .
> 
> I went to bed around midnight and the video upload was at 62%. Part of me was nervous leaving it to upload on its own, but when I awoke this morning, it was fully loaded and had a couple of views already. Good.
> 
> I wish I were smarter on the computer. While I do know a couple of things, there are so many areas in which I see room for improvement. At some point, I may add some on screen text to the video but for now it is good and my information is available in the description and the credits so that people can find me and the site if they choose to do so.
> 
> Most importantly, I do feel that the lesson itself is good. While there is a lot of information offered, I believe that I broke things down into easy steps so that even someone new will be able to understand them. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> The video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to leave honest feedback. I really do want to offer information that is of value to others, and hope that this video accomplishes those objectives.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


It is funny Skip - I didn't realize how many steps were in this process until I made the video. I suppose that things like the base coating and so forth I take for granted. But when I was painting this piece last week and I "discovered" that using the deerfoot brush was a far easier way to base coat the tops of the pieces and not get any paint on the edges, I just HAD to share it with everyone. It saves a load of time and mess and is "easy-peasy" to do.

I hope that these techniques can be applies to many other projects. This particular project is not yet available, as it is waiting for publication, but I will have a link to the video in the article that I am writing with it and I think it will also be helpful for the readers (Many who typically don't do much painting!)

Thanks for watching it and your kind comments. 

Sheila


----------



## flskipper

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on Painting and Finishing Techniques of the "America!" Word Art*
> 
> While the weekend had its ups and downs, I suppose that overall it was productive.
> 
> On Saturday I had a bit of quiet time and finally got the opportunity to make the video on painting and finishing the "America!" word art. The process I used to do so is simple, but needs to be done in multiple steps and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to show a variety of painting and finishing techniques in one video.
> 
> I had only made a couple of videos with the new camera, and I am still getting to know the settings and so forth, as well as learning how to do the main set up so that everyone could see what I was doing. I had the camera on my right side, just over my shoulder and after shooting the first segment and reviewing it, I noticed that because I am right handed, it would possibly be best to have the camera on my left. When I first started watching the segment, I was concerned because in the beginning all you could see was the top of my hand while I was applying the paint to the piece. But thankfully as the video progressed, I had moved so that you could actually see what I was doing.
> 
> I continued to shoot from that angle because it did give a good view of things as long as I remained conscious of where my hands were and what I was doing. But I think on the next one, I will try from the left side and see if the results aren't a bit better, as it was a bit awkward to turn my hands to face the middle while painting and not hit the tripod or the camera. But in the end, all went well and I was pleased that you could see everything clearly - especially the part about float-shading, as I get asked to demonstrate that process quite often.
> 
> All in all, even though I am still learning I feel that I am getting a bit better. Once I got rolling I was able to just do what I know how to do and not feel too nervous. There were several times when I forgot the camera was there and I was able to proceed as if I was talking to an actual person instead of a camera.
> 
> I shot the video in seven segments to keep things as short and to the point as possible. One thing I learned in my previous videos is that people do not need to watch me go through the entire process to understand what I am trying to teach. While some don't mind doing this, I found that it could get a bit tedious and I tried to show enough of the process to get my point across and then finish that part off camera. Hopefully this kept things from getting boring and long.
> 
> As it turned out, the entire video (once edited and spliced) was just over 35 minutes long. I was surprised at how long it was because when making it the time seemed to go by quickly. I hope that there is enough information on it so that people stay interested for its entirety.
> 
> Because of the length and the high quality settings I used, it was quite a large file (2GB) to upload to YouTube. It took me just over five hours to do so and while I was able to work on my computer during that time, I was nervous about doing other things because I didn't want to do anything to interfere with the process. It finished uploading about 6 or 7 pm after what seemed like a long day of editing and saving.
> 
> Once I went to check it out however, I noticed that there was a fairly large black frame around it, which made the actual content quite small. After spending over an hour trying to figure out why this was so, Keith and I discovered that I had not initially saved it in a 16:9 ratio in Windows Movie Maker (the software I used to edit it) and that in order to correct the aspect ratio, I would need to re-save it properly and re-upload it to YouTube. That meant another six hours of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I was not pleased and felt rather stupid. But knowing that it would be much better full screen, in my mind there was no other choice. So back to square one . . .
> 
> I went to bed around midnight and the video upload was at 62%. Part of me was nervous leaving it to upload on its own, but when I awoke this morning, it was fully loaded and had a couple of views already. Good.
> 
> I wish I were smarter on the computer. While I do know a couple of things, there are so many areas in which I see room for improvement. At some point, I may add some on screen text to the video but for now it is good and my information is available in the description and the credits so that people can find me and the site if they choose to do so.
> 
> Most importantly, I do feel that the lesson itself is good. While there is a lot of information offered, I believe that I broke things down into easy steps so that even someone new will be able to understand them. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> The video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to leave honest feedback. I really do want to offer information that is of value to others, and hope that this video accomplishes those objectives.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Sheila:

I think you are completely correct in making it easy for others. I am not a painter, but after watching the video, I feel that I can now give it a try. you explained the techniques and terminology in a very simple manner (base coating, stippling, antique medium, and shading) I had no idea what these terms previously meant or how to apply them. This video made the techniques very clear.

Skip


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on Painting and Finishing Techniques of the "America!" Word Art*
> 
> While the weekend had its ups and downs, I suppose that overall it was productive.
> 
> On Saturday I had a bit of quiet time and finally got the opportunity to make the video on painting and finishing the "America!" word art. The process I used to do so is simple, but needs to be done in multiple steps and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to show a variety of painting and finishing techniques in one video.
> 
> I had only made a couple of videos with the new camera, and I am still getting to know the settings and so forth, as well as learning how to do the main set up so that everyone could see what I was doing. I had the camera on my right side, just over my shoulder and after shooting the first segment and reviewing it, I noticed that because I am right handed, it would possibly be best to have the camera on my left. When I first started watching the segment, I was concerned because in the beginning all you could see was the top of my hand while I was applying the paint to the piece. But thankfully as the video progressed, I had moved so that you could actually see what I was doing.
> 
> I continued to shoot from that angle because it did give a good view of things as long as I remained conscious of where my hands were and what I was doing. But I think on the next one, I will try from the left side and see if the results aren't a bit better, as it was a bit awkward to turn my hands to face the middle while painting and not hit the tripod or the camera. But in the end, all went well and I was pleased that you could see everything clearly - especially the part about float-shading, as I get asked to demonstrate that process quite often.
> 
> All in all, even though I am still learning I feel that I am getting a bit better. Once I got rolling I was able to just do what I know how to do and not feel too nervous. There were several times when I forgot the camera was there and I was able to proceed as if I was talking to an actual person instead of a camera.
> 
> I shot the video in seven segments to keep things as short and to the point as possible. One thing I learned in my previous videos is that people do not need to watch me go through the entire process to understand what I am trying to teach. While some don't mind doing this, I found that it could get a bit tedious and I tried to show enough of the process to get my point across and then finish that part off camera. Hopefully this kept things from getting boring and long.
> 
> As it turned out, the entire video (once edited and spliced) was just over 35 minutes long. I was surprised at how long it was because when making it the time seemed to go by quickly. I hope that there is enough information on it so that people stay interested for its entirety.
> 
> Because of the length and the high quality settings I used, it was quite a large file (2GB) to upload to YouTube. It took me just over five hours to do so and while I was able to work on my computer during that time, I was nervous about doing other things because I didn't want to do anything to interfere with the process. It finished uploading about 6 or 7 pm after what seemed like a long day of editing and saving.
> 
> Once I went to check it out however, I noticed that there was a fairly large black frame around it, which made the actual content quite small. After spending over an hour trying to figure out why this was so, Keith and I discovered that I had not initially saved it in a 16:9 ratio in Windows Movie Maker (the software I used to edit it) and that in order to correct the aspect ratio, I would need to re-save it properly and re-upload it to YouTube. That meant another six hours of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I was not pleased and felt rather stupid. But knowing that it would be much better full screen, in my mind there was no other choice. So back to square one . . .
> 
> I went to bed around midnight and the video upload was at 62%. Part of me was nervous leaving it to upload on its own, but when I awoke this morning, it was fully loaded and had a couple of views already. Good.
> 
> I wish I were smarter on the computer. While I do know a couple of things, there are so many areas in which I see room for improvement. At some point, I may add some on screen text to the video but for now it is good and my information is available in the description and the credits so that people can find me and the site if they choose to do so.
> 
> Most importantly, I do feel that the lesson itself is good. While there is a lot of information offered, I believe that I broke things down into easy steps so that even someone new will be able to understand them. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> The video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to leave honest feedback. I really do want to offer information that is of value to others, and hope that this video accomplishes those objectives.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Hi Sheila,
I've just watched 5 minutes of the video and I think you've done an excellent job. I'm looking forward to watching the whole thing this evening when I have more time to digest all the information. It comes at a great time too as I'm going to be crackle finishing a cupboard door that I'm going to make into a tray. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on Painting and Finishing Techniques of the "America!" Word Art*
> 
> While the weekend had its ups and downs, I suppose that overall it was productive.
> 
> On Saturday I had a bit of quiet time and finally got the opportunity to make the video on painting and finishing the "America!" word art. The process I used to do so is simple, but needs to be done in multiple steps and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to show a variety of painting and finishing techniques in one video.
> 
> I had only made a couple of videos with the new camera, and I am still getting to know the settings and so forth, as well as learning how to do the main set up so that everyone could see what I was doing. I had the camera on my right side, just over my shoulder and after shooting the first segment and reviewing it, I noticed that because I am right handed, it would possibly be best to have the camera on my left. When I first started watching the segment, I was concerned because in the beginning all you could see was the top of my hand while I was applying the paint to the piece. But thankfully as the video progressed, I had moved so that you could actually see what I was doing.
> 
> I continued to shoot from that angle because it did give a good view of things as long as I remained conscious of where my hands were and what I was doing. But I think on the next one, I will try from the left side and see if the results aren't a bit better, as it was a bit awkward to turn my hands to face the middle while painting and not hit the tripod or the camera. But in the end, all went well and I was pleased that you could see everything clearly - especially the part about float-shading, as I get asked to demonstrate that process quite often.
> 
> All in all, even though I am still learning I feel that I am getting a bit better. Once I got rolling I was able to just do what I know how to do and not feel too nervous. There were several times when I forgot the camera was there and I was able to proceed as if I was talking to an actual person instead of a camera.
> 
> I shot the video in seven segments to keep things as short and to the point as possible. One thing I learned in my previous videos is that people do not need to watch me go through the entire process to understand what I am trying to teach. While some don't mind doing this, I found that it could get a bit tedious and I tried to show enough of the process to get my point across and then finish that part off camera. Hopefully this kept things from getting boring and long.
> 
> As it turned out, the entire video (once edited and spliced) was just over 35 minutes long. I was surprised at how long it was because when making it the time seemed to go by quickly. I hope that there is enough information on it so that people stay interested for its entirety.
> 
> Because of the length and the high quality settings I used, it was quite a large file (2GB) to upload to YouTube. It took me just over five hours to do so and while I was able to work on my computer during that time, I was nervous about doing other things because I didn't want to do anything to interfere with the process. It finished uploading about 6 or 7 pm after what seemed like a long day of editing and saving.
> 
> Once I went to check it out however, I noticed that there was a fairly large black frame around it, which made the actual content quite small. After spending over an hour trying to figure out why this was so, Keith and I discovered that I had not initially saved it in a 16:9 ratio in Windows Movie Maker (the software I used to edit it) and that in order to correct the aspect ratio, I would need to re-save it properly and re-upload it to YouTube. That meant another six hours of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I was not pleased and felt rather stupid. But knowing that it would be much better full screen, in my mind there was no other choice. So back to square one . . .
> 
> I went to bed around midnight and the video upload was at 62%. Part of me was nervous leaving it to upload on its own, but when I awoke this morning, it was fully loaded and had a couple of views already. Good.
> 
> I wish I were smarter on the computer. While I do know a couple of things, there are so many areas in which I see room for improvement. At some point, I may add some on screen text to the video but for now it is good and my information is available in the description and the credits so that people can find me and the site if they choose to do so.
> 
> Most importantly, I do feel that the lesson itself is good. While there is a lot of information offered, I believe that I broke things down into easy steps so that even someone new will be able to understand them. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> The video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to leave honest feedback. I really do want to offer information that is of value to others, and hope that this video accomplishes those objectives.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


That was great Sheila, I learned a lot.
Very clear.
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*I've Got Your Number*

I should have been a banker.

Well - not really, but it truly amazes me how much money they charge to do what most would consider self-service. As I think about the evolution of banking over the past 15 years or so, one thing that stood out to me is that we are doing more of our own account management ourselves (via online banking, etc.) yet we are paying more for these services than we did when we actually interacted with that dying breed of bank employees called "tellers."

So you are probably wondering what has awaken this awareness of banks and banking fees within me? Why, of course! I have been tallying up my numbers in order to do my taxes!

While I am not what you call a big fan of numbers, over the years I have come to come to terms with them and dare I say even appreciate their worth. When I began my business over 15 years ago, the numbers part of things was the last thing that I wanted to be concerned with. It was more important for me to be able to do what I loved to do and I would look at the numbers from a somewhat slanted view. (In other words, I didn't want to look at the entire picture.)

The only number that I really thought about was the income, or how much selling a particular item brought in. It made it much easier to think that I was being successful when only looking at that side of the equation. And at the time, it justified myself doing what I was doing - selling my finished items as a "job."

But something was wrong. For back then, it seemed that even though I worked harder and harder, we never seemed to get ahead at all. In fact - it seemed that even though I was up until all hours in the morning, working all day, and had more orders for products than I could handle, things for us financially were getting worse. I began to wonder what was wrong with this picture.

The answer, as it turned out, was simple. I was not accurately calculating my costs associated with running my business. While I looked at the "sales" column as a guideline, I barely glanced at the "expenses" column (which included things like materials, advertising, bank fees to run credit cards, etc.) By doing that, I was kidding myself into being a successful business when in actuality I was not only failing, but sucking resources out of our family's working income. No wonder I felt so frazzled!

Looking at things that way is like baking a cake and using only half of the ingredients. If you used only flour and butter, but decided to leave out the eggs and sugar, you would certainly have a disaster on your hands. Running a business is pretty much the same way.

While we all want our businesses to succeed, it is imperative to be fully aware of all the associated costs that go with running it. Leaving out even one element could skew the figures and fool us into believing that we are doing better or worse than we actually are. And how can we make intelligent decisions for our businesses based on these incomplete figures?

Over the years, I have learned that keeping good records and looking at things realistically has given me the best chance to make my business the success that I hoped it would be. While I used to not care for looking at the numbers side of the business, I have learned to not only accept them as a useful tool in decision making, but count on them. If the numbers don't add up in my favor, then I cannot in good consciousness make certain decisions or take on certain jobs. It is as simple as that.

The past few years, I have been very careful and meticulous with keeping track of my numbers. While I probably could improve on the monthly tallies of everything, I do have everything organized and it wasn't much of an issue to put everything in order to get it ready for my accountant later in the week. Just a bit time consuming. To me, that used to be the worst part of the business and a time of year that I simply dreaded. But I am finding more and more that I actually enjoy seeing the bottom line and analyzing what the numbers are telling me. As I said earlier - it helps me make better decisions for my future.

I suppose the point of this blog is to remind all of my followers with their own businesses just how important it is to keep good records and to really LOOK at what the numbers are telling you. Creative people tend to not always look at things practically (I am very guilty of that!) and prefer to ignore some of the important indicators which can tell us if our businesses are truly successful and able to support us or not. Eventually though, by doing this you will reach a breaking point and you may have to stop doing your business altogether.

Being creative means that you are probably an emotional person. While that is good for when you are creating, it isn't always good for running a business. When looking at the business side of things and making decisions that affect your business, you need to try to look at things with as little emotion as possible and focus on what is practical to sustain your existence. This is where those dreaded numbers are essential.

Over the years I have learned the value of numbers. By looking at them realistically and respecting what they are showing me, I am able to make decisions for my business based on facts instead of doing something because I 'like' to do it. Some things pay and some things don't. No matter how much I enjoy doing a certain aspect of my job, if it doesn't make a profit (and worse yet - if I lose money doing it!) I simply cannot continue to take on those jobs and not expect my business to fail. While this seems to be a given, I see it happen all the time with my many friends who are trying to build their own businesses. They are so eager to get any kind of work that they can, that they neglect to really consider if it will make them money or not. And I see it happen more often than not that they will take on 'jobs' that they will lose money on just for the sake of working. Besides the obvious loss or lack of income, they also are setting a precedent with their clients of low costs that many find difficult to raise in the future - even though at that time they may have realized that it doesn't make them money. That leaves them to continue the losing cycle and do the work feeling their own time is worthless or confronting the customer with price increases. Neither scenario is pleasant.

So my advice to you is to not only keep good records of your costs and expenses, as well as your income, but more importantly USE that information to help you make the best decisions you can to help advance your business. Try to look at things as unemotionally as you can, and base your actions on actual figures rather than what you hope things will be. It will make your business healthier in the long run and allow it to grow much more quickly.

Numbers are our friends. Those little black figures that stare back at us from our spreadsheets are very valuable tools for us to use if we choose to do so. Keeping on top of things and listening to our numbers is a great way to choose the road to our success. All we need to do is to be open to the information that they provide.










Happy bookkeeping! (And have a great day!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Number*
> 
> I should have been a banker.
> 
> Well - not really, but it truly amazes me how much money they charge to do what most would consider self-service. As I think about the evolution of banking over the past 15 years or so, one thing that stood out to me is that we are doing more of our own account management ourselves (via online banking, etc.) yet we are paying more for these services than we did when we actually interacted with that dying breed of bank employees called "tellers."
> 
> So you are probably wondering what has awaken this awareness of banks and banking fees within me? Why, of course! I have been tallying up my numbers in order to do my taxes!
> 
> While I am not what you call a big fan of numbers, over the years I have come to come to terms with them and dare I say even appreciate their worth. When I began my business over 15 years ago, the numbers part of things was the last thing that I wanted to be concerned with. It was more important for me to be able to do what I loved to do and I would look at the numbers from a somewhat slanted view. (In other words, I didn't want to look at the entire picture.)
> 
> The only number that I really thought about was the income, or how much selling a particular item brought in. It made it much easier to think that I was being successful when only looking at that side of the equation. And at the time, it justified myself doing what I was doing - selling my finished items as a "job."
> 
> But something was wrong. For back then, it seemed that even though I worked harder and harder, we never seemed to get ahead at all. In fact - it seemed that even though I was up until all hours in the morning, working all day, and had more orders for products than I could handle, things for us financially were getting worse. I began to wonder what was wrong with this picture.
> 
> The answer, as it turned out, was simple. I was not accurately calculating my costs associated with running my business. While I looked at the "sales" column as a guideline, I barely glanced at the "expenses" column (which included things like materials, advertising, bank fees to run credit cards, etc.) By doing that, I was kidding myself into being a successful business when in actuality I was not only failing, but sucking resources out of our family's working income. No wonder I felt so frazzled!
> 
> Looking at things that way is like baking a cake and using only half of the ingredients. If you used only flour and butter, but decided to leave out the eggs and sugar, you would certainly have a disaster on your hands. Running a business is pretty much the same way.
> 
> While we all want our businesses to succeed, it is imperative to be fully aware of all the associated costs that go with running it. Leaving out even one element could skew the figures and fool us into believing that we are doing better or worse than we actually are. And how can we make intelligent decisions for our businesses based on these incomplete figures?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned that keeping good records and looking at things realistically has given me the best chance to make my business the success that I hoped it would be. While I used to not care for looking at the numbers side of the business, I have learned to not only accept them as a useful tool in decision making, but count on them. If the numbers don't add up in my favor, then I cannot in good consciousness make certain decisions or take on certain jobs. It is as simple as that.
> 
> The past few years, I have been very careful and meticulous with keeping track of my numbers. While I probably could improve on the monthly tallies of everything, I do have everything organized and it wasn't much of an issue to put everything in order to get it ready for my accountant later in the week. Just a bit time consuming. To me, that used to be the worst part of the business and a time of year that I simply dreaded. But I am finding more and more that I actually enjoy seeing the bottom line and analyzing what the numbers are telling me. As I said earlier - it helps me make better decisions for my future.
> 
> I suppose the point of this blog is to remind all of my followers with their own businesses just how important it is to keep good records and to really LOOK at what the numbers are telling you. Creative people tend to not always look at things practically (I am very guilty of that!) and prefer to ignore some of the important indicators which can tell us if our businesses are truly successful and able to support us or not. Eventually though, by doing this you will reach a breaking point and you may have to stop doing your business altogether.
> 
> Being creative means that you are probably an emotional person. While that is good for when you are creating, it isn't always good for running a business. When looking at the business side of things and making decisions that affect your business, you need to try to look at things with as little emotion as possible and focus on what is practical to sustain your existence. This is where those dreaded numbers are essential.
> 
> Over the years I have learned the value of numbers. By looking at them realistically and respecting what they are showing me, I am able to make decisions for my business based on facts instead of doing something because I 'like' to do it. Some things pay and some things don't. No matter how much I enjoy doing a certain aspect of my job, if it doesn't make a profit (and worse yet - if I lose money doing it!) I simply cannot continue to take on those jobs and not expect my business to fail. While this seems to be a given, I see it happen all the time with my many friends who are trying to build their own businesses. They are so eager to get any kind of work that they can, that they neglect to really consider if it will make them money or not. And I see it happen more often than not that they will take on 'jobs' that they will lose money on just for the sake of working. Besides the obvious loss or lack of income, they also are setting a precedent with their clients of low costs that many find difficult to raise in the future - even though at that time they may have realized that it doesn't make them money. That leaves them to continue the losing cycle and do the work feeling their own time is worthless or confronting the customer with price increases. Neither scenario is pleasant.
> 
> So my advice to you is to not only keep good records of your costs and expenses, as well as your income, but more importantly USE that information to help you make the best decisions you can to help advance your business. Try to look at things as unemotionally as you can, and base your actions on actual figures rather than what you hope things will be. It will make your business healthier in the long run and allow it to grow much more quickly.
> 
> Numbers are our friends. Those little black figures that stare back at us from our spreadsheets are very valuable tools for us to use if we choose to do so. Keeping on top of things and listening to our numbers is a great way to choose the road to our success. All we need to do is to be open to the information that they provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy bookkeeping! (And have a great day!)


Very well put, and appreciated. I always wish you, Keith, and your business the greatest success. Work/Play safe. Keep scrollin, and makin dust.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Number*
> 
> I should have been a banker.
> 
> Well - not really, but it truly amazes me how much money they charge to do what most would consider self-service. As I think about the evolution of banking over the past 15 years or so, one thing that stood out to me is that we are doing more of our own account management ourselves (via online banking, etc.) yet we are paying more for these services than we did when we actually interacted with that dying breed of bank employees called "tellers."
> 
> So you are probably wondering what has awaken this awareness of banks and banking fees within me? Why, of course! I have been tallying up my numbers in order to do my taxes!
> 
> While I am not what you call a big fan of numbers, over the years I have come to come to terms with them and dare I say even appreciate their worth. When I began my business over 15 years ago, the numbers part of things was the last thing that I wanted to be concerned with. It was more important for me to be able to do what I loved to do and I would look at the numbers from a somewhat slanted view. (In other words, I didn't want to look at the entire picture.)
> 
> The only number that I really thought about was the income, or how much selling a particular item brought in. It made it much easier to think that I was being successful when only looking at that side of the equation. And at the time, it justified myself doing what I was doing - selling my finished items as a "job."
> 
> But something was wrong. For back then, it seemed that even though I worked harder and harder, we never seemed to get ahead at all. In fact - it seemed that even though I was up until all hours in the morning, working all day, and had more orders for products than I could handle, things for us financially were getting worse. I began to wonder what was wrong with this picture.
> 
> The answer, as it turned out, was simple. I was not accurately calculating my costs associated with running my business. While I looked at the "sales" column as a guideline, I barely glanced at the "expenses" column (which included things like materials, advertising, bank fees to run credit cards, etc.) By doing that, I was kidding myself into being a successful business when in actuality I was not only failing, but sucking resources out of our family's working income. No wonder I felt so frazzled!
> 
> Looking at things that way is like baking a cake and using only half of the ingredients. If you used only flour and butter, but decided to leave out the eggs and sugar, you would certainly have a disaster on your hands. Running a business is pretty much the same way.
> 
> While we all want our businesses to succeed, it is imperative to be fully aware of all the associated costs that go with running it. Leaving out even one element could skew the figures and fool us into believing that we are doing better or worse than we actually are. And how can we make intelligent decisions for our businesses based on these incomplete figures?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned that keeping good records and looking at things realistically has given me the best chance to make my business the success that I hoped it would be. While I used to not care for looking at the numbers side of the business, I have learned to not only accept them as a useful tool in decision making, but count on them. If the numbers don't add up in my favor, then I cannot in good consciousness make certain decisions or take on certain jobs. It is as simple as that.
> 
> The past few years, I have been very careful and meticulous with keeping track of my numbers. While I probably could improve on the monthly tallies of everything, I do have everything organized and it wasn't much of an issue to put everything in order to get it ready for my accountant later in the week. Just a bit time consuming. To me, that used to be the worst part of the business and a time of year that I simply dreaded. But I am finding more and more that I actually enjoy seeing the bottom line and analyzing what the numbers are telling me. As I said earlier - it helps me make better decisions for my future.
> 
> I suppose the point of this blog is to remind all of my followers with their own businesses just how important it is to keep good records and to really LOOK at what the numbers are telling you. Creative people tend to not always look at things practically (I am very guilty of that!) and prefer to ignore some of the important indicators which can tell us if our businesses are truly successful and able to support us or not. Eventually though, by doing this you will reach a breaking point and you may have to stop doing your business altogether.
> 
> Being creative means that you are probably an emotional person. While that is good for when you are creating, it isn't always good for running a business. When looking at the business side of things and making decisions that affect your business, you need to try to look at things with as little emotion as possible and focus on what is practical to sustain your existence. This is where those dreaded numbers are essential.
> 
> Over the years I have learned the value of numbers. By looking at them realistically and respecting what they are showing me, I am able to make decisions for my business based on facts instead of doing something because I 'like' to do it. Some things pay and some things don't. No matter how much I enjoy doing a certain aspect of my job, if it doesn't make a profit (and worse yet - if I lose money doing it!) I simply cannot continue to take on those jobs and not expect my business to fail. While this seems to be a given, I see it happen all the time with my many friends who are trying to build their own businesses. They are so eager to get any kind of work that they can, that they neglect to really consider if it will make them money or not. And I see it happen more often than not that they will take on 'jobs' that they will lose money on just for the sake of working. Besides the obvious loss or lack of income, they also are setting a precedent with their clients of low costs that many find difficult to raise in the future - even though at that time they may have realized that it doesn't make them money. That leaves them to continue the losing cycle and do the work feeling their own time is worthless or confronting the customer with price increases. Neither scenario is pleasant.
> 
> So my advice to you is to not only keep good records of your costs and expenses, as well as your income, but more importantly USE that information to help you make the best decisions you can to help advance your business. Try to look at things as unemotionally as you can, and base your actions on actual figures rather than what you hope things will be. It will make your business healthier in the long run and allow it to grow much more quickly.
> 
> Numbers are our friends. Those little black figures that stare back at us from our spreadsheets are very valuable tools for us to use if we choose to do so. Keeping on top of things and listening to our numbers is a great way to choose the road to our success. All we need to do is to be open to the information that they provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy bookkeeping! (And have a great day!)


Hi Sheila, Great advice, not only for those in business but also for personal finances. Keeping an eye on the numbers works!
Enjoy your day. The sun is coming out here so time for a walk.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Number*
> 
> I should have been a banker.
> 
> Well - not really, but it truly amazes me how much money they charge to do what most would consider self-service. As I think about the evolution of banking over the past 15 years or so, one thing that stood out to me is that we are doing more of our own account management ourselves (via online banking, etc.) yet we are paying more for these services than we did when we actually interacted with that dying breed of bank employees called "tellers."
> 
> So you are probably wondering what has awaken this awareness of banks and banking fees within me? Why, of course! I have been tallying up my numbers in order to do my taxes!
> 
> While I am not what you call a big fan of numbers, over the years I have come to come to terms with them and dare I say even appreciate their worth. When I began my business over 15 years ago, the numbers part of things was the last thing that I wanted to be concerned with. It was more important for me to be able to do what I loved to do and I would look at the numbers from a somewhat slanted view. (In other words, I didn't want to look at the entire picture.)
> 
> The only number that I really thought about was the income, or how much selling a particular item brought in. It made it much easier to think that I was being successful when only looking at that side of the equation. And at the time, it justified myself doing what I was doing - selling my finished items as a "job."
> 
> But something was wrong. For back then, it seemed that even though I worked harder and harder, we never seemed to get ahead at all. In fact - it seemed that even though I was up until all hours in the morning, working all day, and had more orders for products than I could handle, things for us financially were getting worse. I began to wonder what was wrong with this picture.
> 
> The answer, as it turned out, was simple. I was not accurately calculating my costs associated with running my business. While I looked at the "sales" column as a guideline, I barely glanced at the "expenses" column (which included things like materials, advertising, bank fees to run credit cards, etc.) By doing that, I was kidding myself into being a successful business when in actuality I was not only failing, but sucking resources out of our family's working income. No wonder I felt so frazzled!
> 
> Looking at things that way is like baking a cake and using only half of the ingredients. If you used only flour and butter, but decided to leave out the eggs and sugar, you would certainly have a disaster on your hands. Running a business is pretty much the same way.
> 
> While we all want our businesses to succeed, it is imperative to be fully aware of all the associated costs that go with running it. Leaving out even one element could skew the figures and fool us into believing that we are doing better or worse than we actually are. And how can we make intelligent decisions for our businesses based on these incomplete figures?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned that keeping good records and looking at things realistically has given me the best chance to make my business the success that I hoped it would be. While I used to not care for looking at the numbers side of the business, I have learned to not only accept them as a useful tool in decision making, but count on them. If the numbers don't add up in my favor, then I cannot in good consciousness make certain decisions or take on certain jobs. It is as simple as that.
> 
> The past few years, I have been very careful and meticulous with keeping track of my numbers. While I probably could improve on the monthly tallies of everything, I do have everything organized and it wasn't much of an issue to put everything in order to get it ready for my accountant later in the week. Just a bit time consuming. To me, that used to be the worst part of the business and a time of year that I simply dreaded. But I am finding more and more that I actually enjoy seeing the bottom line and analyzing what the numbers are telling me. As I said earlier - it helps me make better decisions for my future.
> 
> I suppose the point of this blog is to remind all of my followers with their own businesses just how important it is to keep good records and to really LOOK at what the numbers are telling you. Creative people tend to not always look at things practically (I am very guilty of that!) and prefer to ignore some of the important indicators which can tell us if our businesses are truly successful and able to support us or not. Eventually though, by doing this you will reach a breaking point and you may have to stop doing your business altogether.
> 
> Being creative means that you are probably an emotional person. While that is good for when you are creating, it isn't always good for running a business. When looking at the business side of things and making decisions that affect your business, you need to try to look at things with as little emotion as possible and focus on what is practical to sustain your existence. This is where those dreaded numbers are essential.
> 
> Over the years I have learned the value of numbers. By looking at them realistically and respecting what they are showing me, I am able to make decisions for my business based on facts instead of doing something because I 'like' to do it. Some things pay and some things don't. No matter how much I enjoy doing a certain aspect of my job, if it doesn't make a profit (and worse yet - if I lose money doing it!) I simply cannot continue to take on those jobs and not expect my business to fail. While this seems to be a given, I see it happen all the time with my many friends who are trying to build their own businesses. They are so eager to get any kind of work that they can, that they neglect to really consider if it will make them money or not. And I see it happen more often than not that they will take on 'jobs' that they will lose money on just for the sake of working. Besides the obvious loss or lack of income, they also are setting a precedent with their clients of low costs that many find difficult to raise in the future - even though at that time they may have realized that it doesn't make them money. That leaves them to continue the losing cycle and do the work feeling their own time is worthless or confronting the customer with price increases. Neither scenario is pleasant.
> 
> So my advice to you is to not only keep good records of your costs and expenses, as well as your income, but more importantly USE that information to help you make the best decisions you can to help advance your business. Try to look at things as unemotionally as you can, and base your actions on actual figures rather than what you hope things will be. It will make your business healthier in the long run and allow it to grow much more quickly.
> 
> Numbers are our friends. Those little black figures that stare back at us from our spreadsheets are very valuable tools for us to use if we choose to do so. Keeping on top of things and listening to our numbers is a great way to choose the road to our success. All we need to do is to be open to the information that they provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy bookkeeping! (And have a great day!)


good advise sheila

i recently got a free toaster
by doing my own banking


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Number*
> 
> I should have been a banker.
> 
> Well - not really, but it truly amazes me how much money they charge to do what most would consider self-service. As I think about the evolution of banking over the past 15 years or so, one thing that stood out to me is that we are doing more of our own account management ourselves (via online banking, etc.) yet we are paying more for these services than we did when we actually interacted with that dying breed of bank employees called "tellers."
> 
> So you are probably wondering what has awaken this awareness of banks and banking fees within me? Why, of course! I have been tallying up my numbers in order to do my taxes!
> 
> While I am not what you call a big fan of numbers, over the years I have come to come to terms with them and dare I say even appreciate their worth. When I began my business over 15 years ago, the numbers part of things was the last thing that I wanted to be concerned with. It was more important for me to be able to do what I loved to do and I would look at the numbers from a somewhat slanted view. (In other words, I didn't want to look at the entire picture.)
> 
> The only number that I really thought about was the income, or how much selling a particular item brought in. It made it much easier to think that I was being successful when only looking at that side of the equation. And at the time, it justified myself doing what I was doing - selling my finished items as a "job."
> 
> But something was wrong. For back then, it seemed that even though I worked harder and harder, we never seemed to get ahead at all. In fact - it seemed that even though I was up until all hours in the morning, working all day, and had more orders for products than I could handle, things for us financially were getting worse. I began to wonder what was wrong with this picture.
> 
> The answer, as it turned out, was simple. I was not accurately calculating my costs associated with running my business. While I looked at the "sales" column as a guideline, I barely glanced at the "expenses" column (which included things like materials, advertising, bank fees to run credit cards, etc.) By doing that, I was kidding myself into being a successful business when in actuality I was not only failing, but sucking resources out of our family's working income. No wonder I felt so frazzled!
> 
> Looking at things that way is like baking a cake and using only half of the ingredients. If you used only flour and butter, but decided to leave out the eggs and sugar, you would certainly have a disaster on your hands. Running a business is pretty much the same way.
> 
> While we all want our businesses to succeed, it is imperative to be fully aware of all the associated costs that go with running it. Leaving out even one element could skew the figures and fool us into believing that we are doing better or worse than we actually are. And how can we make intelligent decisions for our businesses based on these incomplete figures?
> 
> Over the years, I have learned that keeping good records and looking at things realistically has given me the best chance to make my business the success that I hoped it would be. While I used to not care for looking at the numbers side of the business, I have learned to not only accept them as a useful tool in decision making, but count on them. If the numbers don't add up in my favor, then I cannot in good consciousness make certain decisions or take on certain jobs. It is as simple as that.
> 
> The past few years, I have been very careful and meticulous with keeping track of my numbers. While I probably could improve on the monthly tallies of everything, I do have everything organized and it wasn't much of an issue to put everything in order to get it ready for my accountant later in the week. Just a bit time consuming. To me, that used to be the worst part of the business and a time of year that I simply dreaded. But I am finding more and more that I actually enjoy seeing the bottom line and analyzing what the numbers are telling me. As I said earlier - it helps me make better decisions for my future.
> 
> I suppose the point of this blog is to remind all of my followers with their own businesses just how important it is to keep good records and to really LOOK at what the numbers are telling you. Creative people tend to not always look at things practically (I am very guilty of that!) and prefer to ignore some of the important indicators which can tell us if our businesses are truly successful and able to support us or not. Eventually though, by doing this you will reach a breaking point and you may have to stop doing your business altogether.
> 
> Being creative means that you are probably an emotional person. While that is good for when you are creating, it isn't always good for running a business. When looking at the business side of things and making decisions that affect your business, you need to try to look at things with as little emotion as possible and focus on what is practical to sustain your existence. This is where those dreaded numbers are essential.
> 
> Over the years I have learned the value of numbers. By looking at them realistically and respecting what they are showing me, I am able to make decisions for my business based on facts instead of doing something because I 'like' to do it. Some things pay and some things don't. No matter how much I enjoy doing a certain aspect of my job, if it doesn't make a profit (and worse yet - if I lose money doing it!) I simply cannot continue to take on those jobs and not expect my business to fail. While this seems to be a given, I see it happen all the time with my many friends who are trying to build their own businesses. They are so eager to get any kind of work that they can, that they neglect to really consider if it will make them money or not. And I see it happen more often than not that they will take on 'jobs' that they will lose money on just for the sake of working. Besides the obvious loss or lack of income, they also are setting a precedent with their clients of low costs that many find difficult to raise in the future - even though at that time they may have realized that it doesn't make them money. That leaves them to continue the losing cycle and do the work feeling their own time is worthless or confronting the customer with price increases. Neither scenario is pleasant.
> 
> So my advice to you is to not only keep good records of your costs and expenses, as well as your income, but more importantly USE that information to help you make the best decisions you can to help advance your business. Try to look at things as unemotionally as you can, and base your actions on actual figures rather than what you hope things will be. It will make your business healthier in the long run and allow it to grow much more quickly.
> 
> Numbers are our friends. Those little black figures that stare back at us from our spreadsheets are very valuable tools for us to use if we choose to do so. Keeping on top of things and listening to our numbers is a great way to choose the road to our success. All we need to do is to be open to the information that they provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy bookkeeping! (And have a great day!)


It's nice here too, Anna. A bit cold, but bright and sunny. That is just how I like it! I hope you enjoy your walk today.

David - I was astounded when I saw the totals of my banking fees. Compared to last year they are much higher. My little neighborhood bank was taken over by First Midwest at the end of 2011 and were were promised (cough, cough!) that things would remain pretty much the same and fees wouldn't increase. What a joke! You may remember me blogging about it last year when I found out because I knew that it would cost me a lot of extra money. While they kept some fees the same, they increased a lot of other things and threw in many hidden fees or re-labeled many of the services so that they can say they didn't "increase fees." But in reality, they just created new ones.

But with my needs being international, I have little choice but to stick with them and pay them. I do plan on keeping as much money as I can out of their reach though.

But I suppose I am just like everyone else. With all the big banks eating up the smaller ones, we are all stuck and at their mercy. Part of life I guess.

I love your toaster. Does it come with a book of matches?? (With the bank's logo on it, of course!)

Maybe it is their way of telling you that you will be eating a lot of toast in the future because you won't be able to afford anything else. Hummmm . . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Truly Short Blog*

I am going to keep things short today. I am just stopping in to say a quick 'hi' to my friends here so you all know everything is alright.

Yesterday was busy and a full day. I finished getting my figures and paperwork lined up for the accountant on Thursday, did a load of emails and I even got to cut a small project that I am going to be finishing up today. In the evening I was dealing with some computer issues and my computer was not available to me for the entire evening, so today I need to catch up on some emails.

Unfortunately, none of that is very exciting blog material. So today I will just provide you with a cat picture and a thoughtful quote to accompany your morning coffee:










For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone. - Audrey Hepburn

Have a beautiful and productive day. 
(Didn't think I could write a short blog - did ya?)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Truly Short Blog*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I am just stopping in to say a quick 'hi' to my friends here so you all know everything is alright.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and a full day. I finished getting my figures and paperwork lined up for the accountant on Thursday, did a load of emails and I even got to cut a small project that I am going to be finishing up today. In the evening I was dealing with some computer issues and my computer was not available to me for the entire evening, so today I need to catch up on some emails.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of that is very exciting blog material. So today I will just provide you with a cat picture and a thoughtful quote to accompany your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone. - Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Have a beautiful and productive day.
> (Didn't think I could write a short blog - did ya?)


Oh, I could really benefit from cheeseburgers deductions… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Truly Short Blog*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I am just stopping in to say a quick 'hi' to my friends here so you all know everything is alright.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and a full day. I finished getting my figures and paperwork lined up for the accountant on Thursday, did a load of emails and I even got to cut a small project that I am going to be finishing up today. In the evening I was dealing with some computer issues and my computer was not available to me for the entire evening, so today I need to catch up on some emails.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of that is very exciting blog material. So today I will just provide you with a cat picture and a thoughtful quote to accompany your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone. - Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Have a beautiful and productive day.
> (Didn't think I could write a short blog - did ya?)


So could Keith!!! He loves 'um! ;D

Have a great day Roger!

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Truly Short Blog*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I am just stopping in to say a quick 'hi' to my friends here so you all know everything is alright.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and a full day. I finished getting my figures and paperwork lined up for the accountant on Thursday, did a load of emails and I even got to cut a small project that I am going to be finishing up today. In the evening I was dealing with some computer issues and my computer was not available to me for the entire evening, so today I need to catch up on some emails.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of that is very exciting blog material. So today I will just provide you with a cat picture and a thoughtful quote to accompany your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone. - Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Have a beautiful and productive day.
> (Didn't think I could write a short blog - did ya?)


I love how the second paw seems to be under the chin - LOL - have a great day


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Truly Short Blog*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I am just stopping in to say a quick 'hi' to my friends here so you all know everything is alright.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and a full day. I finished getting my figures and paperwork lined up for the accountant on Thursday, did a load of emails and I even got to cut a small project that I am going to be finishing up today. In the evening I was dealing with some computer issues and my computer was not available to me for the entire evening, so today I need to catch up on some emails.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of that is very exciting blog material. So today I will just provide you with a cat picture and a thoughtful quote to accompany your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone. - Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Have a beautiful and productive day.
> (Didn't think I could write a short blog - did ya?)


Cute picture and I love the Audrey Hepburn quote. Enjoy your day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Truly Short Blog*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I am just stopping in to say a quick 'hi' to my friends here so you all know everything is alright.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and a full day. I finished getting my figures and paperwork lined up for the accountant on Thursday, did a load of emails and I even got to cut a small project that I am going to be finishing up today. In the evening I was dealing with some computer issues and my computer was not available to me for the entire evening, so today I need to catch up on some emails.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of that is very exciting blog material. So today I will just provide you with a cat picture and a thoughtful quote to accompany your morning coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone. - Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Have a beautiful and productive day.
> (Didn't think I could write a short blog - did ya?)


Thank you both!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*

Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.

One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.

In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.

I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.










While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.

Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.

In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:










The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.

I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:










But the "after" picture just looked better:










If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.

I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?

I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.

I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"

I'll let you all be the judge:










I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.

Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:










I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.

I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:










Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.

Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .

I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.

So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.

I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:










Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Those beads really jazz up your already awesome scroll projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


They look awesome in person! So pretty! I hope you have a good day today, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi Sheila,
Those beads really make a difference when trying to add a little "something" to the projects.
Rick


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


love the sparkle!!! those eggs are awesome! the added bling really brings them to a new level.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi Sheila, I just put in another order for rhinestones yesterday. I'm very impressed with Rhinestone Canada - the quality of their stones as well as their service is outstanding. I really like adding the bling to the ornaments. They will sparkle now on the Christmas tree!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi, everyone! I am sorry it took so long to answer today. We were gone for most of the day today and had some errands to do.

I am so happy you like the ornaments. I have some other nice examples that I am working on that I will be showing in the next couple of days. And lots of ideas for the future, too!

I hope you all had a great day and had some fun. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


The bling made all the difference in the world. They were very nice on their own, but the gems made them real eye catchers. That was a great idea.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say "Sparkle?"*
> 
> Right now I am multi-tasking. I suppose that I am always muti-tasking, but this time I am working on several different smaller projects at the same time. I have a lot of new ideas, and it seems that I just don't have the time to finish one before I need to start on another. For a designer that is a good thing.
> 
> One of the main things that I am working on is my next article for the magazine. The article is going to be about adding some "bling" to your scroll sawing projects to give them that little bit of extra. With our holiday designing right around the corner, I think that there is a lot of merit in showing this method that I have been using of late. It is not only easier than the previous method that I used (which included drilling depressions in our scrolled ornaments and pieces to hold beads) but also offers better quality stones and quicker and cleaner application.
> 
> In order to show some of the different possibilities in utilizing this method, I pulled on some of my previous projects to play around with and see what I could do to bring them up to another level.
> 
> I started with my SLD407 - 12 Elegant Slotted Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really loved these ornaments, I thought that they could use a little extra added to them. Since they are dimensional, it would have been nearly impossible to drill depressions in both sides of the pieces in order to add any type of stones or beads. Since most of the times when adding embellishments it is best to drill the depressions first, it would not work on these because it would be necessary to drill both sides. Not only would it weaken the wood too much and make the ornaments exceptionally fragile, but it would also be extremely difficult to align the stones properly.
> 
> Since these stones have flat backs and are pre-glued on the back and heat set, it is very easy to apply them even to the thinnest wood with accuracy and without the danger of breaking your pieces.
> 
> In seeing the final results, I really loved how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Siam Red' stones look absolutely beautiful on the maple, and the soft finish of the laquered wood contrasts wonderfully with the beautiful shiny crystals. I think it looks positively regal.
> 
> I did another sample in green. The "before" picture looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "after" picture just looked better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you matched a hanging ribbon to the beads you used, it would really pull this look together.
> 
> I then thought of something. If these looked so nice on natural wood, how would they look on wood that is already stained or painted?
> 
> I am getting ready to change my little all season tree from a winter theme to a spring and Easter theme and I had some of the bonus Easter egg ornaments that came with my SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray pattern. I had already decorated these ornaments with some of the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium, as well as the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint and they looked nice, but they seemed rather 'flat' looking. I was actually thinking that I would repaint some of them with brighter colors. While I wanted subtle, pastel colors initially, I felt that these colors were a bit too soft and actually looked a bit bland. So I thought I had nothing to lose by adding a little sparkle to them.
> 
> I am really excited about the results. Not only did I have fun picking and choosing which colors to use, but applying them (even over the glitter paint) was fast and easy - AND they stayed in place! They elevated these egg ornaments from "nice" to "Wow! These look really cool!"
> 
> I'll let you all be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball trying out the different colors of rhinestones that I had recently purchased. There were so many beautiful colors (I had gotten a pretty good assortment so I could "play!") and I couldn't wait to test them out.
> 
> Even the Aurora Borealis stones look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Aurora Borealis stones in general. Most of what I had seen looks really cheap and crappy. But when I got my first order of AB stones from Rhinestones Canada they were extremely beautiful. Since all of their stones are leaded crystal and not cheap plastic, the shine of them is amazing. In previous projects where I used flat-backed rhinestones, they were the cheapo plastic ones from Wally World or Michael's and in comparison, they look rather poopie. In fact, there is no comparison. What I can't believe either is the very reasonable price for these stones. They are all pre-glued and very, very economical.
> 
> I also loved the Peridot (light green) color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my birthday is in August and the Peridot is my birthstone, I never liked it. But the rhinestones look really pretty.
> 
> Another beautiful color is the Peach. I find myself trying to think of some more uses for this pretty color. Perhaps in some summer shell designs . . .
> 
> I want to mention that I am not compensated at all by this company. I just truly love their products. I am really happy that I found them and want to share the information with you all.
> 
> So many of my woodworking customers and friends are working on ways to sell their woodworking projects. They place their items in shops and attend craft shows and hope that their products will stand out from everything else around them. While I love the look of natural wood, sometimes it needs a bit of 'assistance' to grab someone's attention. While adding a bit of "bling" may not work for Gallery-type pieces, when making crafts and selling items to those who enjoy crafts, many times the lack of bright colors that is characteristic of wood is a down side. By adding just a little bit of sparkle or color here and there, it can really bring your projects up to a different level and perhaps attract a wider audience. Just look at the first ornaments as an example. While still showing the beauty of the maple, the rhinestone accents make them look polished and finished.
> 
> I hope you like these pieces. I am going to continue to work on these and a couple of other smaller projects in the next few days. You never know what the day will bring, but I can assure you I will be busy as a beaver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thanks, Vicki. I am going to have more samples of how projects look with some extra "bling" coming soon. 

It really is fun to do!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Weekend Ahead*

Again, I am going to make this a short post. With everything being as busy as it is, you would think that I would have a great deal to share with everyone. However, the things that we have been doing involves working on the 'guts' of the business and there isn't much to really show you.

I am still writing though, because I need to stress the importance of this type of maintenance on your businesses. While it isn't glamorous and may not be as fun and exciting as seeing new projects come to life, without taking this time to accomplish things and tidy up your files, I would be living in a world of chaos and stress. You could all see how that would interfere with being creative and having fun.

Yesterday we spent the day in Yarmouth. Our main objective for heading there was to meet with our accountant and go over our figures so she could prepare our taxes for us. I used to do my own taxes, but since coming to Canada, it really is a bit more complicated and having a professional that knows what they are doing can really help. Because my business is based in the United States (and the fact that I am a US citizen) I need to file in both countries. There is no way that I would be able to figure both tax systems out, so hiring a professional is the only way for me to feel good about things and have confidence that everything is done properly and I stay out of trouble with both the IRS and also Canada Revenue. That way - even if a small error is made, I have someone to fall back on for answers to questions and help me get things back on track.

Another reason to hire a professional to do your taxes is that even though you may only have a small business, there are many ways you can take advantage of being self-employed at tax times. While some of you may only consider your 'extra income' small, there may be ways that you can have it work for you in other ways at tax time. Professional accountants can be very helpful in finding you legal ways to find deductions and other benefits of being self-employed or having a small business on the side. To me, it is well worth the money to have someone who is knowledgeable in these areas working for me. Hiring a competent accountant is one of the best investments you can make for your businesses.

Again, keeping clear records is the easiest way to stay on top of things. In the past I used to just keep my receipts in one place and then at the end of the year I had a mountain of things to go through. This past year, I have been far more diligent with not only keeping my receipts, but posting them to a ledger and categorizing them as I did so. Making a simple spread sheet is really helpful and a great way to keep track of not only your spending, but also your income. It takes only a short time each month and at the end of the year, it takes much of the anxiety of doing things. Sloppiness in record keeping can also cause you to lose track of valuable deductions that you are entitled to by law, costing you more in taxes in the long run. The best way to be certain you receive all the credits you are entitled to is to post your expenses as they occur. This small habit could wind up saving you a lot of money.

So with everything turned into the accountant, I feel much more relaxed and at ease. It feels good too put closure on the year 2012 and it clears my mind completely to look ahead to 2013. My idea book has been filling up with many new projects that I plan to do and now I should be able to run full steam ahead and concentrate on creating.

We are looking to the beginning of the week for another site update and I have a couple of new things to get ready for that. We are also finishing up our submissions for the July issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and hope to send those projects and articles on their way by Monday. And finally, I have to do some computer maintenance tomorrow and my computer will be tied up for a while.

It is going to be a busy weekend.

With that said, it is time for my day to begin. I woke up to a blanket of snow today and about 3 inches have accumulated on the ground. I don't know how long it will last, but apparently winter isn't quite over yet. I am happy that we don't have to drive anywhere today besides our usual errands. I am looking forward to a good and productive couple of days.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Again, I am going to make this a short post. With everything being as busy as it is, you would think that I would have a great deal to share with everyone. However, the things that we have been doing involves working on the 'guts' of the business and there isn't much to really show you.
> 
> I am still writing though, because I need to stress the importance of this type of maintenance on your businesses. While it isn't glamorous and may not be as fun and exciting as seeing new projects come to life, without taking this time to accomplish things and tidy up your files, I would be living in a world of chaos and stress. You could all see how that would interfere with being creative and having fun.
> 
> Yesterday we spent the day in Yarmouth. Our main objective for heading there was to meet with our accountant and go over our figures so she could prepare our taxes for us. I used to do my own taxes, but since coming to Canada, it really is a bit more complicated and having a professional that knows what they are doing can really help. Because my business is based in the United States (and the fact that I am a US citizen) I need to file in both countries. There is no way that I would be able to figure both tax systems out, so hiring a professional is the only way for me to feel good about things and have confidence that everything is done properly and I stay out of trouble with both the IRS and also Canada Revenue. That way - even if a small error is made, I have someone to fall back on for answers to questions and help me get things back on track.
> 
> Another reason to hire a professional to do your taxes is that even though you may only have a small business, there are many ways you can take advantage of being self-employed at tax times. While some of you may only consider your 'extra income' small, there may be ways that you can have it work for you in other ways at tax time. Professional accountants can be very helpful in finding you legal ways to find deductions and other benefits of being self-employed or having a small business on the side. To me, it is well worth the money to have someone who is knowledgeable in these areas working for me. Hiring a competent accountant is one of the best investments you can make for your businesses.
> 
> Again, keeping clear records is the easiest way to stay on top of things. In the past I used to just keep my receipts in one place and then at the end of the year I had a mountain of things to go through. This past year, I have been far more diligent with not only keeping my receipts, but posting them to a ledger and categorizing them as I did so. Making a simple spread sheet is really helpful and a great way to keep track of not only your spending, but also your income. It takes only a short time each month and at the end of the year, it takes much of the anxiety of doing things. Sloppiness in record keeping can also cause you to lose track of valuable deductions that you are entitled to by law, costing you more in taxes in the long run. The best way to be certain you receive all the credits you are entitled to is to post your expenses as they occur. This small habit could wind up saving you a lot of money.
> 
> So with everything turned into the accountant, I feel much more relaxed and at ease. It feels good too put closure on the year 2012 and it clears my mind completely to look ahead to 2013. My idea book has been filling up with many new projects that I plan to do and now I should be able to run full steam ahead and concentrate on creating.
> 
> We are looking to the beginning of the week for another site update and I have a couple of new things to get ready for that. We are also finishing up our submissions for the July issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and hope to send those projects and articles on their way by Monday. And finally, I have to do some computer maintenance tomorrow and my computer will be tied up for a while.
> 
> It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> With that said, it is time for my day to begin. I woke up to a blanket of snow today and about 3 inches have accumulated on the ground. I don't know how long it will last, but apparently winter isn't quite over yet. I am happy that we don't have to drive anywhere today besides our usual errands. I am looking forward to a good and productive couple of days.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Git er done, Sheila. Have a good, safe weekend.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Again, I am going to make this a short post. With everything being as busy as it is, you would think that I would have a great deal to share with everyone. However, the things that we have been doing involves working on the 'guts' of the business and there isn't much to really show you.
> 
> I am still writing though, because I need to stress the importance of this type of maintenance on your businesses. While it isn't glamorous and may not be as fun and exciting as seeing new projects come to life, without taking this time to accomplish things and tidy up your files, I would be living in a world of chaos and stress. You could all see how that would interfere with being creative and having fun.
> 
> Yesterday we spent the day in Yarmouth. Our main objective for heading there was to meet with our accountant and go over our figures so she could prepare our taxes for us. I used to do my own taxes, but since coming to Canada, it really is a bit more complicated and having a professional that knows what they are doing can really help. Because my business is based in the United States (and the fact that I am a US citizen) I need to file in both countries. There is no way that I would be able to figure both tax systems out, so hiring a professional is the only way for me to feel good about things and have confidence that everything is done properly and I stay out of trouble with both the IRS and also Canada Revenue. That way - even if a small error is made, I have someone to fall back on for answers to questions and help me get things back on track.
> 
> Another reason to hire a professional to do your taxes is that even though you may only have a small business, there are many ways you can take advantage of being self-employed at tax times. While some of you may only consider your 'extra income' small, there may be ways that you can have it work for you in other ways at tax time. Professional accountants can be very helpful in finding you legal ways to find deductions and other benefits of being self-employed or having a small business on the side. To me, it is well worth the money to have someone who is knowledgeable in these areas working for me. Hiring a competent accountant is one of the best investments you can make for your businesses.
> 
> Again, keeping clear records is the easiest way to stay on top of things. In the past I used to just keep my receipts in one place and then at the end of the year I had a mountain of things to go through. This past year, I have been far more diligent with not only keeping my receipts, but posting them to a ledger and categorizing them as I did so. Making a simple spread sheet is really helpful and a great way to keep track of not only your spending, but also your income. It takes only a short time each month and at the end of the year, it takes much of the anxiety of doing things. Sloppiness in record keeping can also cause you to lose track of valuable deductions that you are entitled to by law, costing you more in taxes in the long run. The best way to be certain you receive all the credits you are entitled to is to post your expenses as they occur. This small habit could wind up saving you a lot of money.
> 
> So with everything turned into the accountant, I feel much more relaxed and at ease. It feels good too put closure on the year 2012 and it clears my mind completely to look ahead to 2013. My idea book has been filling up with many new projects that I plan to do and now I should be able to run full steam ahead and concentrate on creating.
> 
> We are looking to the beginning of the week for another site update and I have a couple of new things to get ready for that. We are also finishing up our submissions for the July issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and hope to send those projects and articles on their way by Monday. And finally, I have to do some computer maintenance tomorrow and my computer will be tied up for a while.
> 
> It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> With that said, it is time for my day to begin. I woke up to a blanket of snow today and about 3 inches have accumulated on the ground. I don't know how long it will last, but apparently winter isn't quite over yet. I am happy that we don't have to drive anywhere today besides our usual errands. I am looking forward to a good and productive couple of days.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


so much business and no play….man…the kitties will certainly get bored with that…lol….let them have some paper, crumple it up and throw it, you know the drill…have a great weekend..enjoy the beauty of snow…...always reminds me of white christmas with bing crosby..oh and danny kay…...and well you know the rest…great movie…tata…off to the shop i go….................wee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Again, I am going to make this a short post. With everything being as busy as it is, you would think that I would have a great deal to share with everyone. However, the things that we have been doing involves working on the 'guts' of the business and there isn't much to really show you.
> 
> I am still writing though, because I need to stress the importance of this type of maintenance on your businesses. While it isn't glamorous and may not be as fun and exciting as seeing new projects come to life, without taking this time to accomplish things and tidy up your files, I would be living in a world of chaos and stress. You could all see how that would interfere with being creative and having fun.
> 
> Yesterday we spent the day in Yarmouth. Our main objective for heading there was to meet with our accountant and go over our figures so she could prepare our taxes for us. I used to do my own taxes, but since coming to Canada, it really is a bit more complicated and having a professional that knows what they are doing can really help. Because my business is based in the United States (and the fact that I am a US citizen) I need to file in both countries. There is no way that I would be able to figure both tax systems out, so hiring a professional is the only way for me to feel good about things and have confidence that everything is done properly and I stay out of trouble with both the IRS and also Canada Revenue. That way - even if a small error is made, I have someone to fall back on for answers to questions and help me get things back on track.
> 
> Another reason to hire a professional to do your taxes is that even though you may only have a small business, there are many ways you can take advantage of being self-employed at tax times. While some of you may only consider your 'extra income' small, there may be ways that you can have it work for you in other ways at tax time. Professional accountants can be very helpful in finding you legal ways to find deductions and other benefits of being self-employed or having a small business on the side. To me, it is well worth the money to have someone who is knowledgeable in these areas working for me. Hiring a competent accountant is one of the best investments you can make for your businesses.
> 
> Again, keeping clear records is the easiest way to stay on top of things. In the past I used to just keep my receipts in one place and then at the end of the year I had a mountain of things to go through. This past year, I have been far more diligent with not only keeping my receipts, but posting them to a ledger and categorizing them as I did so. Making a simple spread sheet is really helpful and a great way to keep track of not only your spending, but also your income. It takes only a short time each month and at the end of the year, it takes much of the anxiety of doing things. Sloppiness in record keeping can also cause you to lose track of valuable deductions that you are entitled to by law, costing you more in taxes in the long run. The best way to be certain you receive all the credits you are entitled to is to post your expenses as they occur. This small habit could wind up saving you a lot of money.
> 
> So with everything turned into the accountant, I feel much more relaxed and at ease. It feels good too put closure on the year 2012 and it clears my mind completely to look ahead to 2013. My idea book has been filling up with many new projects that I plan to do and now I should be able to run full steam ahead and concentrate on creating.
> 
> We are looking to the beginning of the week for another site update and I have a couple of new things to get ready for that. We are also finishing up our submissions for the July issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and hope to send those projects and articles on their way by Monday. And finally, I have to do some computer maintenance tomorrow and my computer will be tied up for a while.
> 
> It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> With that said, it is time for my day to begin. I woke up to a blanket of snow today and about 3 inches have accumulated on the ground. I don't know how long it will last, but apparently winter isn't quite over yet. I am happy that we don't have to drive anywhere today besides our usual errands. I am looking forward to a good and productive couple of days.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Hi Sheila, great advice as usual on running a business. Keeping track of the numbers is so essential not only in business but also in personal finances. Enjoy the weekend.
Wet Westcoast weather here but mild. My daffodils are showing their buds and my crocuses are in full bloom.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Again, I am going to make this a short post. With everything being as busy as it is, you would think that I would have a great deal to share with everyone. However, the things that we have been doing involves working on the 'guts' of the business and there isn't much to really show you.
> 
> I am still writing though, because I need to stress the importance of this type of maintenance on your businesses. While it isn't glamorous and may not be as fun and exciting as seeing new projects come to life, without taking this time to accomplish things and tidy up your files, I would be living in a world of chaos and stress. You could all see how that would interfere with being creative and having fun.
> 
> Yesterday we spent the day in Yarmouth. Our main objective for heading there was to meet with our accountant and go over our figures so she could prepare our taxes for us. I used to do my own taxes, but since coming to Canada, it really is a bit more complicated and having a professional that knows what they are doing can really help. Because my business is based in the United States (and the fact that I am a US citizen) I need to file in both countries. There is no way that I would be able to figure both tax systems out, so hiring a professional is the only way for me to feel good about things and have confidence that everything is done properly and I stay out of trouble with both the IRS and also Canada Revenue. That way - even if a small error is made, I have someone to fall back on for answers to questions and help me get things back on track.
> 
> Another reason to hire a professional to do your taxes is that even though you may only have a small business, there are many ways you can take advantage of being self-employed at tax times. While some of you may only consider your 'extra income' small, there may be ways that you can have it work for you in other ways at tax time. Professional accountants can be very helpful in finding you legal ways to find deductions and other benefits of being self-employed or having a small business on the side. To me, it is well worth the money to have someone who is knowledgeable in these areas working for me. Hiring a competent accountant is one of the best investments you can make for your businesses.
> 
> Again, keeping clear records is the easiest way to stay on top of things. In the past I used to just keep my receipts in one place and then at the end of the year I had a mountain of things to go through. This past year, I have been far more diligent with not only keeping my receipts, but posting them to a ledger and categorizing them as I did so. Making a simple spread sheet is really helpful and a great way to keep track of not only your spending, but also your income. It takes only a short time each month and at the end of the year, it takes much of the anxiety of doing things. Sloppiness in record keeping can also cause you to lose track of valuable deductions that you are entitled to by law, costing you more in taxes in the long run. The best way to be certain you receive all the credits you are entitled to is to post your expenses as they occur. This small habit could wind up saving you a lot of money.
> 
> So with everything turned into the accountant, I feel much more relaxed and at ease. It feels good too put closure on the year 2012 and it clears my mind completely to look ahead to 2013. My idea book has been filling up with many new projects that I plan to do and now I should be able to run full steam ahead and concentrate on creating.
> 
> We are looking to the beginning of the week for another site update and I have a couple of new things to get ready for that. We are also finishing up our submissions for the July issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and hope to send those projects and articles on their way by Monday. And finally, I have to do some computer maintenance tomorrow and my computer will be tied up for a while.
> 
> It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> With that said, it is time for my day to begin. I woke up to a blanket of snow today and about 3 inches have accumulated on the ground. I don't know how long it will last, but apparently winter isn't quite over yet. I am happy that we don't have to drive anywhere today besides our usual errands. I am looking forward to a good and productive couple of days.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you all for the comments. Bob- sometimes you just have to work when it is your business. Sometimes there isn't a lot of time left for designing, but you need to keep the business running and take care of everything. I hope you had a great day in your shop.

Today (Saturday) I have some computer issues that need attending. Hopefully it will go smooth and I will be back online before long, but who knows. If no one hears from me for a day or so, you know why. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*

What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.

My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.

After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.

Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.

But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.

The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.

I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.

Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.

What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.

Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.

The link to the video is here:






It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.

I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.

I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.

I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Hi Sheila. I'm glad you're off to an "organized" start today! And yes it sure is nice to have a techie in the family. I'm fortunate to have three, each with their own area of expertise. 
I'm using GNU-cash for keeping my company records. It is an open source double entry accounting system that accommodates different currencies for different accounts if needed, though I've not used it that way yet. It is free and performs all the accumulation and accounting functions required including taxes of various sorts. Its reporting is flexible so you can set up reports you need that are not found in the standard set. It is also one of the few remaining softwares that work off line. Spreadsheet accounting sucks and is labor intensive and prone to error (because there are few if any checks and balances). In addition it is not secure if used on an online computer, even if you password the file. 
If you look at the store page of my web site, http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/store.html you will see that I have added a new feature. I now am prepared to accept BitCoin as payment. It has all the advantages of instant payment, totally secure and verifiable free transactions. If you need to exchange to a different currency like USD or CD, then you will have to set up an account for such exchanges with some place like MtGox. That is not a trivial process because of the verifications of identity required, but once done, then exchange transactions are trivial and cost free. Beats PayPal and credit cards all silly. Click on my button and read what a customer will do to initiate a purchase from me. It's a lot more complicated in words than it really is. To learn more, just google "bitcoin". It just might work well for you. ???
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Thank you Dan. I will definitely check it out. I appreciate the tips very much. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Good morning Sheila. Great video! I agree that Rhinestone Canada is a very good company to work with. I placed my second order towards the end of last week and I'm betting I'll have it today or tomorrow. The rhinestones and the studs work well, not only on finished wood but also cardstock, fabric and leather. When I'm cutting out fretwork as I'm currently doing with Keith's butterflies, I always add a couple of layers of cardstock sandwiched between two layers of wood. I then not only have great ornaments but also a decoration for some birthday/anything cards.
Spring has arrived! Sunshine and mild temperatures today. May be a gardening day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Sheila those wee beads are great and a super tutorial.
My Mum would have loved that applicator.
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Hi, Anna and Jamie! Anna - I love your idea of cutting with card stock layered in between. What a great way to get more out of your time at the saw!

I am happy you both enjoyed the video. I really love working with these hot fix stones. They are so easy and fun! The cats are going to be hiding so I don't make them sparkle too! 










I have to stop myself from putting sparkle on everything!!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


I loved the video, It really shows how simple it is to add a little sparkle. It is also amazing just how much more intersting the projects look with a little sparkle. The happy birthday sign was cool, but awesome with a little sparkle. The eggs you showed were nice, but awesome with some sparkle.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


What amazes me most is how strong the glue is. They are really, really set on there in a matter of 5-10 seconds. I feel like a kid with a new toy! I can't wait to do some Christmas projects with these! So much fun ahead!  Thank you very much Katie! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


thats cat is in for a naughty night I´m sure it blinked to me across the atlantic … 
its great to be busy ain´t it for me its all about I got the old job back 
and had to jumb in with 13-15 hours working days and nothing is like it was 1 year ago :-(
so nothing can be done on the rutine.. the rest of the week I´m going to take the hostpitaltour 
to the other side with patients that need to be transported forth and back to the island 
and have to learn two new how to do the job ….. yah its great to be busy …. LOL

have a great evening 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Hi, Dennis! It is good to hear from you! I have been thinking about you guys and just haven't had the chance to write. How is our little Silke doing? I hope she is feeling back to her happy self.

I am glad you are working but sorry to hear how busy it is for you! Sometimes it is feast or famine! Myself - I just can't seem to catch up sometimes even if I work from morning until night. I like being busy, but I haven't had as much time to design and do woodworking and painting as I would like. But I tell myself I will just do my best and that will have to be good enough.

I hope your time gets better soon. Thank you for stopping by and saying 'hi'. My best to you and your family!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Silke seems to be alright with the situation allthough it sometimes gives her 
a little pain the first ½hour after I have turned the screws in her mouth 
but she looks forward to sunday when if all goes well the streching of the jaws should be over 
and then it will take 6-8 weeks to heal 
other than that she seems to be her old self with all her humor intact …. 

I gess to start on a new or old job is hard for every one untill some rutine is gathered 
between the ears … lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Very flashy Sheila. Really makes your gr8 stuff, gr8er.  Actually, I think your projects and creations are fantastic! and that's the truthhhhhhhh. Nice video btw.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Reminded me of this Roger:










I was trying to remember what this design reminded me of. It just came to me when I saw your comment - I don't know why. I had this music book in my teens. I loved Elton John. My favorite musician for many years. I suppose he had more influence on me than I had realized. No wonder I like sparkles! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Productive Weekend*
> 
> What a great weekend I had! I have been rather muddled because I have so many loose ends that I need to tie up and while I don't mind working on more than one thing at a time, I think things were just getting to me a bit.
> 
> My laundry list of work last week included taxes, two small projects for my site, finishing up the project for the magazine, writing an article for the magazine, and making a short video to accompany it. In addition to that, I had a couple of issues that were going on with my computer, and I needed to attend to that, which meant making a full backup of everything that was on it in case of disaster. Needless to say, I wasn't sleeping great thinking of all that could go wrong.
> 
> After our appointment with the accountant on Thursday, I thought of several ways that I could improve the way I kept my books and records. As our business grows, not only does it become more complicated, but it also become more imperative that we really keep track of what is going on. Besides the fact that I file taxes in two different countries, with two different sets of laws, I also need to keep meticulous records as to what I am paying Keith and all the additional expenses that go with working from two countries. I am not saying that it is difficult to do, but starting out right and setting up good spread sheets is something that is really important. Especially since we are now adding our sales of Ebay into the mix.
> 
> Ebay sales complicate things a great deal, as there are the Ebay fees as well as the Paypal fees that are deducted. Then there is shipping. And it doesn't help that a buyers Ebay ID and their Paypal ID can be different. And the fact that sometimes the Ebay buyer doesn't necessarily pay for the transaction on the same day. While some of the payments are instant, that isn't always the case. And since I accept Paypal through my website as well as process Ebay payments through Paypal, it can get mighty confusing. I need to stay on top of things or it will easily get away from me.
> 
> But I think I have things set up now where I will be able to keep good track of everything and be able to log everything accurately. I have never felt that I was great at numbers and this is something that is certainly a challenge to me. But I feel good about my new system and I think it will make things really easy in the long run.
> 
> The computer issue was weighing heavily on my also. There were a couple of damaged files in my Windows 7 operating system that were preventing me from getting the proper updated that I needed. My son has worked with computers all of his life. Besides being head of technology for the Joliet Police Department, he also has his own computer hosting/repair business called Iceberg Computers. When I noticed problems I naturally went to him for advice and after spending some time last week troubleshooting my computer, he decided that it needed to do what is called a 'non-destructive reformat' in which all the Windows files are replaced, yet all my programs and preferences stayed intact.
> 
> I had done this before when I was running WindowsX XP, but I had not known that there was an option to do this for Windows 7. While Phil told me his success rate was 100% with doing this type of repair, I still was nervous about it. If it failed it would mean that I would have to start from scratch and re-install all of my programs (there are many) and preferences (there are many more) and more or less set up my entire computer again.
> 
> Everything was backed up, so I wasn't worried about losing anything, but I didn't want to spend the time re-loading everything if something went wrong. But things went seamlessly. While the repair took a couple of hours, everything worked fine and by evening I was back in good shape with all my Windows files clean and in order.
> 
> What helped was that Phil has the technology to work on my computer from his own home. I signed into his site and he was able to access my computer through it as if he was right here with me. While I had this occur a couple years back when I had a Dell computer and needed support, seeing him work in it from my own living room was pretty impressive. It sure made things easier for everyone! I think the most difficult thing was for me to leave my computer alone all day while it was being worked on. But it was a good chance to work on my article and do some off line things.
> 
> Yesterday I had some quiet time here, as Keith was gone for the afternoon. I decided to shoot a video to go along with the article that I am writing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts on embellishing projects with rhinestones. My editor loved the "America!" video and loved the idea that when I write an article that I could reference my videos to our readers. I have had many requests for me to show the process of applying the hot fix rhinestones to a project, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to do so.
> 
> The link to the video is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much shorter than the one last week, but since the process is very simple, I think it still gets the point across. I am still nervous when doing the videos, but hopefully if I do more of them I will get over it. This time I saved it in the proper aspect ratio so I only had to upload it once. (Score one for me!) I think it is a nice addition to my video library, and I hope my editor likes it too.
> 
> I could go on about the projects that I worked on, but I will show them as I complete them later in the week. This morning I need to pack a box up to send out to the magazine with both my own and Kieth's latest projects in it. So I will stop here for today.
> 
> I feel great that everything is in order. Not only my computer, but also my books and filing system. The past couple of weeks have been somewhat stressful because I felt as if I was working all the time but not accomplishing much. But setting up these systems was a very good use of my time, as it frees me to do what I love to do - create and design. My idea book is filled with new projects for the future and I look forward to seeing each one come to life.
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday! Have fun and try to do something you enjoy!


Wow! An LP that looks like it was well played..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Changing Seasons*

The sun just came up a short while ago and it looks like another day of warming and melting. Spring is definitely on its way. While most people like spring, I can't say that it is my favorite time of year. To me, for the most part it is bleak and sloppy and muddy. At least at this point of time it is where I live. It is as if nature teases us with a hint of a warm and sunny day here and there, only to retreat back into the dull dreariness of winter.

While I enjoy the winter season, I am getting antsy to get my car back on the road again. Although it probably won't be another month or so until I do so. I look forward to taking some time to do an intensive cleaning and waxing and make it look like new again. I also find myself looking forward to spending some time at the beach. I am trying to think of some ways that I can be good and productive while there without my computer so I can justify spending more time there this year. I suppose after a long winter spent indoors I am ready for some fresh air and sunshine. Maybe I am looking forward to the change of season after all.

I spent the day yesterday working on several different patterns. Among them was a small add-on pattern for the interchangeable calendar topper that I had been working on.










I have had several customers from Canada request that I offer something for the month of July that they could use in place of the Independence Day theme that was in the original set. While I find it more and more difficult to find the time to do custom orders, I did have enough inquiries to justify making an alternate set of overlays. I should be finishing up the pattern today and getting it on the site later this week. Below is a little peek at what I came up with:










I think it is a nice little pattern that will work well with the calendar not only for the month of July, but for other Canadian holidays too. I hope that people enjoy it.

I am finding that this 'busy work' that I am doing lately may not be the most interesting thing to read about. Even at that though, I feel pretty good about completing each task and crossing it off the list.

With that said, again I will keep things rather short again today. I am sure I will have more to talk about here when I finish up some things here and begin to work on new projects. But for now, this preview should do fine.

I suppose that I need to be patient. Not only with the arrival of spring, but also the completion of my new designs. Perhaps I am only anxious for the transitions to be complete so that I may settle into the comfort of accomplishment.

"With so many trees in the city, you could see the spring coming each day until a night of warm wind would bring it suddenly in one morning. Sometimes the heavy cold rains would beat it back so that it would seem that it would never come and that you were losing a season out of your life. This was the only truly sad time in Paris because it was unnatural. You expected to be sad in the fall. Part of you died each year when the leaves fell from the trees and their branches were bare against the wind and the cold, wintry light. But you knew there would always be the spring, as you knew the river would flow again after it was frozen. When the cold rains kept on and killed the spring, it was as though a young person had died for no reason.

In those days, though, the spring always came finally but it was frightening that it had nearly failed." 
― Ernest Hemingway, A Moveable Feast

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Seasons*
> 
> The sun just came up a short while ago and it looks like another day of warming and melting. Spring is definitely on its way. While most people like spring, I can't say that it is my favorite time of year. To me, for the most part it is bleak and sloppy and muddy. At least at this point of time it is where I live. It is as if nature teases us with a hint of a warm and sunny day here and there, only to retreat back into the dull dreariness of winter.
> 
> While I enjoy the winter season, I am getting antsy to get my car back on the road again. Although it probably won't be another month or so until I do so. I look forward to taking some time to do an intensive cleaning and waxing and make it look like new again. I also find myself looking forward to spending some time at the beach. I am trying to think of some ways that I can be good and productive while there without my computer so I can justify spending more time there this year. I suppose after a long winter spent indoors I am ready for some fresh air and sunshine. Maybe I am looking forward to the change of season after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several different patterns. Among them was a small add-on pattern for the interchangeable calendar topper that I had been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several customers from Canada request that I offer something for the month of July that they could use in place of the Independence Day theme that was in the original set. While I find it more and more difficult to find the time to do custom orders, I did have enough inquiries to justify making an alternate set of overlays. I should be finishing up the pattern today and getting it on the site later this week. Below is a little peek at what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a nice little pattern that will work well with the calendar not only for the month of July, but for other Canadian holidays too. I hope that people enjoy it.
> 
> I am finding that this 'busy work' that I am doing lately may not be the most interesting thing to read about. Even at that though, I feel pretty good about completing each task and crossing it off the list.
> 
> With that said, again I will keep things rather short again today. I am sure I will have more to talk about here when I finish up some things here and begin to work on new projects. But for now, this preview should do fine.
> 
> I suppose that I need to be patient. Not only with the arrival of spring, but also the completion of my new designs. Perhaps I am only anxious for the transitions to be complete so that I may settle into the comfort of accomplishment.
> 
> "With so many trees in the city, you could see the spring coming each day until a night of warm wind would bring it suddenly in one morning. Sometimes the heavy cold rains would beat it back so that it would seem that it would never come and that you were losing a season out of your life. This was the only truly sad time in Paris because it was unnatural. You expected to be sad in the fall. Part of you died each year when the leaves fell from the trees and their branches were bare against the wind and the cold, wintry light. But you knew there would always be the spring, as you knew the river would flow again after it was frozen. When the cold rains kept on and killed the spring, it was as though a young person had died for no reason.
> 
> In those days, though, the spring always came finally but it was frightening that it had nearly failed."
> ― Ernest Hemingway, A Moveable Feast
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Sheila we have been having some nice weather of late. No rain which is nice.
Drove to Addrossan today and the sea was lovely as was the sunshine.
Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Seasons*
> 
> The sun just came up a short while ago and it looks like another day of warming and melting. Spring is definitely on its way. While most people like spring, I can't say that it is my favorite time of year. To me, for the most part it is bleak and sloppy and muddy. At least at this point of time it is where I live. It is as if nature teases us with a hint of a warm and sunny day here and there, only to retreat back into the dull dreariness of winter.
> 
> While I enjoy the winter season, I am getting antsy to get my car back on the road again. Although it probably won't be another month or so until I do so. I look forward to taking some time to do an intensive cleaning and waxing and make it look like new again. I also find myself looking forward to spending some time at the beach. I am trying to think of some ways that I can be good and productive while there without my computer so I can justify spending more time there this year. I suppose after a long winter spent indoors I am ready for some fresh air and sunshine. Maybe I am looking forward to the change of season after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several different patterns. Among them was a small add-on pattern for the interchangeable calendar topper that I had been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several customers from Canada request that I offer something for the month of July that they could use in place of the Independence Day theme that was in the original set. While I find it more and more difficult to find the time to do custom orders, I did have enough inquiries to justify making an alternate set of overlays. I should be finishing up the pattern today and getting it on the site later this week. Below is a little peek at what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a nice little pattern that will work well with the calendar not only for the month of July, but for other Canadian holidays too. I hope that people enjoy it.
> 
> I am finding that this 'busy work' that I am doing lately may not be the most interesting thing to read about. Even at that though, I feel pretty good about completing each task and crossing it off the list.
> 
> With that said, again I will keep things rather short again today. I am sure I will have more to talk about here when I finish up some things here and begin to work on new projects. But for now, this preview should do fine.
> 
> I suppose that I need to be patient. Not only with the arrival of spring, but also the completion of my new designs. Perhaps I am only anxious for the transitions to be complete so that I may settle into the comfort of accomplishment.
> 
> "With so many trees in the city, you could see the spring coming each day until a night of warm wind would bring it suddenly in one morning. Sometimes the heavy cold rains would beat it back so that it would seem that it would never come and that you were losing a season out of your life. This was the only truly sad time in Paris because it was unnatural. You expected to be sad in the fall. Part of you died each year when the leaves fell from the trees and their branches were bare against the wind and the cold, wintry light. But you knew there would always be the spring, as you knew the river would flow again after it was frozen. When the cold rains kept on and killed the spring, it was as though a young person had died for no reason.
> 
> In those days, though, the spring always came finally but it was frightening that it had nearly failed."
> ― Ernest Hemingway, A Moveable Feast
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


You just flow with talent Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Seasons*
> 
> The sun just came up a short while ago and it looks like another day of warming and melting. Spring is definitely on its way. While most people like spring, I can't say that it is my favorite time of year. To me, for the most part it is bleak and sloppy and muddy. At least at this point of time it is where I live. It is as if nature teases us with a hint of a warm and sunny day here and there, only to retreat back into the dull dreariness of winter.
> 
> While I enjoy the winter season, I am getting antsy to get my car back on the road again. Although it probably won't be another month or so until I do so. I look forward to taking some time to do an intensive cleaning and waxing and make it look like new again. I also find myself looking forward to spending some time at the beach. I am trying to think of some ways that I can be good and productive while there without my computer so I can justify spending more time there this year. I suppose after a long winter spent indoors I am ready for some fresh air and sunshine. Maybe I am looking forward to the change of season after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several different patterns. Among them was a small add-on pattern for the interchangeable calendar topper that I had been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several customers from Canada request that I offer something for the month of July that they could use in place of the Independence Day theme that was in the original set. While I find it more and more difficult to find the time to do custom orders, I did have enough inquiries to justify making an alternate set of overlays. I should be finishing up the pattern today and getting it on the site later this week. Below is a little peek at what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a nice little pattern that will work well with the calendar not only for the month of July, but for other Canadian holidays too. I hope that people enjoy it.
> 
> I am finding that this 'busy work' that I am doing lately may not be the most interesting thing to read about. Even at that though, I feel pretty good about completing each task and crossing it off the list.
> 
> With that said, again I will keep things rather short again today. I am sure I will have more to talk about here when I finish up some things here and begin to work on new projects. But for now, this preview should do fine.
> 
> I suppose that I need to be patient. Not only with the arrival of spring, but also the completion of my new designs. Perhaps I am only anxious for the transitions to be complete so that I may settle into the comfort of accomplishment.
> 
> "With so many trees in the city, you could see the spring coming each day until a night of warm wind would bring it suddenly in one morning. Sometimes the heavy cold rains would beat it back so that it would seem that it would never come and that you were losing a season out of your life. This was the only truly sad time in Paris because it was unnatural. You expected to be sad in the fall. Part of you died each year when the leaves fell from the trees and their branches were bare against the wind and the cold, wintry light. But you knew there would always be the spring, as you knew the river would flow again after it was frozen. When the cold rains kept on and killed the spring, it was as though a young person had died for no reason.
> 
> In those days, though, the spring always came finally but it was frightening that it had nearly failed."
> ― Ernest Hemingway, A Moveable Feast
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Oh I think I'm going to love that little beaver! The calendar toppers look great. 
Spring weather has arrived here. We are into the double digits in temperature (10 & 11 degrees C) and sunshine to last for few days. Yea! Gardening for a few days to get the place whipped into shape and then out to the workshop from now until next Winter! I love this time of year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Changing Seasons*
> 
> The sun just came up a short while ago and it looks like another day of warming and melting. Spring is definitely on its way. While most people like spring, I can't say that it is my favorite time of year. To me, for the most part it is bleak and sloppy and muddy. At least at this point of time it is where I live. It is as if nature teases us with a hint of a warm and sunny day here and there, only to retreat back into the dull dreariness of winter.
> 
> While I enjoy the winter season, I am getting antsy to get my car back on the road again. Although it probably won't be another month or so until I do so. I look forward to taking some time to do an intensive cleaning and waxing and make it look like new again. I also find myself looking forward to spending some time at the beach. I am trying to think of some ways that I can be good and productive while there without my computer so I can justify spending more time there this year. I suppose after a long winter spent indoors I am ready for some fresh air and sunshine. Maybe I am looking forward to the change of season after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several different patterns. Among them was a small add-on pattern for the interchangeable calendar topper that I had been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several customers from Canada request that I offer something for the month of July that they could use in place of the Independence Day theme that was in the original set. While I find it more and more difficult to find the time to do custom orders, I did have enough inquiries to justify making an alternate set of overlays. I should be finishing up the pattern today and getting it on the site later this week. Below is a little peek at what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a nice little pattern that will work well with the calendar not only for the month of July, but for other Canadian holidays too. I hope that people enjoy it.
> 
> I am finding that this 'busy work' that I am doing lately may not be the most interesting thing to read about. Even at that though, I feel pretty good about completing each task and crossing it off the list.
> 
> With that said, again I will keep things rather short again today. I am sure I will have more to talk about here when I finish up some things here and begin to work on new projects. But for now, this preview should do fine.
> 
> I suppose that I need to be patient. Not only with the arrival of spring, but also the completion of my new designs. Perhaps I am only anxious for the transitions to be complete so that I may settle into the comfort of accomplishment.
> 
> "With so many trees in the city, you could see the spring coming each day until a night of warm wind would bring it suddenly in one morning. Sometimes the heavy cold rains would beat it back so that it would seem that it would never come and that you were losing a season out of your life. This was the only truly sad time in Paris because it was unnatural. You expected to be sad in the fall. Part of you died each year when the leaves fell from the trees and their branches were bare against the wind and the cold, wintry light. But you knew there would always be the spring, as you knew the river would flow again after it was frozen. When the cold rains kept on and killed the spring, it was as though a young person had died for no reason.
> 
> In those days, though, the spring always came finally but it was frightening that it had nearly failed."
> ― Ernest Hemingway, A Moveable Feast
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Yes, even I am looking forward to nicer weather. This in-between stuff isn't really nice. But if I am patient, all will come soon enough. I will like to have my own car back on the road too. There is something about just being able to get in it and go that makes a difference. While Keith never complains when I need a ride somewhere (we use only his car in the winter) I just like the option of having my own car and not having to ask anyone. 

Glad to hear you are gardening and getting back into the shop, Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two Down and One to Go!*

Yesterday I finished two of the three packets that I am writing instructions for. While I would have liked to finish all three of them, it just didn't happen. But if all goes well, I will be finishing them up today, along with completing the site update.

Keith has been doing some additional work on the site, as well as getting his own new patterns posted. While I am in charge of most of the correspondences with our customers, his job is to work on the website and keep it organized and easy to navigate. That works out well for both of us, as he has a better understanding of HTML and the inside stuff on the site than I do and he is able to optimize it much better than I would. He also is a great organizer and has an obsession for making sure that things are consistent throughout. Hopefully we will be able to keep it simple even though we are always adding products, videos and articles.

We realize that at some point we may wind up splitting the site into two parts - one for woodworking and one for painting - but that time hasn't really arrived yet as there is a great deal of overlapping between the two and for now anyway, it would just make more work for us and we would have two places to maintain rather than one.

When writing the instructions for the "Happy Birthday" word art piece that I featured in my video a couple of days ago, I realized just how much things did overlap. I didn't want to make the pattern geared strictly towards either the painters or the woodworkers, because there were so many ways you could nicely finish it that it really pertained to both. The project looked great fully painted (as you saw in the video) but it also looked nice in natural wood, and would also look good using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paints to make a sheer stain. I found myself having trouble initially organizing the many versions into one pattern packet, and hopefully I didn't give too many options for finishing.

But can you really give too many options? I really don't think so.

So I created the packet and explained not only how to finish the piece so you could leave it the natural color (using mineral oil and spray shellac or lacquer) but also how to add a sheer stain using the acrylic paints and finally how you could solidly paint the piece in, as my sample was done and use MDF to make it.

Hopefully the way I presented the instructions is straight forward and clear. I imagine that the only way that I will get the answer to that is to wait for any feedback on them that I receive from my customers. I hope it works out well because I don't like the idea of having to make a separate packet for the woodworkers and an additional packet for the painters. Besides - my philosophy has always been that if other methods are present, it may encourage my customers to spread their wings a little and try a new technique that they otherwise wouldn't have attempted.

We shall see . . .

So for now, that is the way it is. I am going to continue on today and try to finish up the last of the patterns that I want to do for this update. Since it is a project that is Irish in theme, it would be best to get it up on the site prior to the St. Patrick's Day holiday that is approaching.

Here is a preview of what I made:










It is another word art piece. This time it spells "Slainte" which means "Cheers!" I find that all the word art pieces are very popular and I think that this piece will be so not only for St. Patrick's day, but for any time of year.

So that is it today. Another busy day ahead. I hope you all have a great mid-week and find time to do what makes you happy.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Down and One to Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished two of the three packets that I am writing instructions for. While I would have liked to finish all three of them, it just didn't happen. But if all goes well, I will be finishing them up today, along with completing the site update.
> 
> Keith has been doing some additional work on the site, as well as getting his own new patterns posted. While I am in charge of most of the correspondences with our customers, his job is to work on the website and keep it organized and easy to navigate. That works out well for both of us, as he has a better understanding of HTML and the inside stuff on the site than I do and he is able to optimize it much better than I would. He also is a great organizer and has an obsession for making sure that things are consistent throughout. Hopefully we will be able to keep it simple even though we are always adding products, videos and articles.
> 
> We realize that at some point we may wind up splitting the site into two parts - one for woodworking and one for painting - but that time hasn't really arrived yet as there is a great deal of overlapping between the two and for now anyway, it would just make more work for us and we would have two places to maintain rather than one.
> 
> When writing the instructions for the "Happy Birthday" word art piece that I featured in my video a couple of days ago, I realized just how much things did overlap. I didn't want to make the pattern geared strictly towards either the painters or the woodworkers, because there were so many ways you could nicely finish it that it really pertained to both. The project looked great fully painted (as you saw in the video) but it also looked nice in natural wood, and would also look good using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paints to make a sheer stain. I found myself having trouble initially organizing the many versions into one pattern packet, and hopefully I didn't give too many options for finishing.
> 
> But can you really give too many options? I really don't think so.
> 
> So I created the packet and explained not only how to finish the piece so you could leave it the natural color (using mineral oil and spray shellac or lacquer) but also how to add a sheer stain using the acrylic paints and finally how you could solidly paint the piece in, as my sample was done and use MDF to make it.
> 
> Hopefully the way I presented the instructions is straight forward and clear. I imagine that the only way that I will get the answer to that is to wait for any feedback on them that I receive from my customers. I hope it works out well because I don't like the idea of having to make a separate packet for the woodworkers and an additional packet for the painters. Besides - my philosophy has always been that if other methods are present, it may encourage my customers to spread their wings a little and try a new technique that they otherwise wouldn't have attempted.
> 
> We shall see . . .
> 
> So for now, that is the way it is. I am going to continue on today and try to finish up the last of the patterns that I want to do for this update. Since it is a project that is Irish in theme, it would be best to get it up on the site prior to the St. Patrick's Day holiday that is approaching.
> 
> Here is a preview of what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another word art piece. This time it spells "Slainte" which means "Cheers!" I find that all the word art pieces are very popular and I think that this piece will be so not only for St. Patrick's day, but for any time of year.
> 
> So that is it today. Another busy day ahead. I hope you all have a great mid-week and find time to do what makes you happy.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Eye…... May thee luck o the Irrrrrrrish be with you


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Down and One to Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished two of the three packets that I am writing instructions for. While I would have liked to finish all three of them, it just didn't happen. But if all goes well, I will be finishing them up today, along with completing the site update.
> 
> Keith has been doing some additional work on the site, as well as getting his own new patterns posted. While I am in charge of most of the correspondences with our customers, his job is to work on the website and keep it organized and easy to navigate. That works out well for both of us, as he has a better understanding of HTML and the inside stuff on the site than I do and he is able to optimize it much better than I would. He also is a great organizer and has an obsession for making sure that things are consistent throughout. Hopefully we will be able to keep it simple even though we are always adding products, videos and articles.
> 
> We realize that at some point we may wind up splitting the site into two parts - one for woodworking and one for painting - but that time hasn't really arrived yet as there is a great deal of overlapping between the two and for now anyway, it would just make more work for us and we would have two places to maintain rather than one.
> 
> When writing the instructions for the "Happy Birthday" word art piece that I featured in my video a couple of days ago, I realized just how much things did overlap. I didn't want to make the pattern geared strictly towards either the painters or the woodworkers, because there were so many ways you could nicely finish it that it really pertained to both. The project looked great fully painted (as you saw in the video) but it also looked nice in natural wood, and would also look good using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paints to make a sheer stain. I found myself having trouble initially organizing the many versions into one pattern packet, and hopefully I didn't give too many options for finishing.
> 
> But can you really give too many options? I really don't think so.
> 
> So I created the packet and explained not only how to finish the piece so you could leave it the natural color (using mineral oil and spray shellac or lacquer) but also how to add a sheer stain using the acrylic paints and finally how you could solidly paint the piece in, as my sample was done and use MDF to make it.
> 
> Hopefully the way I presented the instructions is straight forward and clear. I imagine that the only way that I will get the answer to that is to wait for any feedback on them that I receive from my customers. I hope it works out well because I don't like the idea of having to make a separate packet for the woodworkers and an additional packet for the painters. Besides - my philosophy has always been that if other methods are present, it may encourage my customers to spread their wings a little and try a new technique that they otherwise wouldn't have attempted.
> 
> We shall see . . .
> 
> So for now, that is the way it is. I am going to continue on today and try to finish up the last of the patterns that I want to do for this update. Since it is a project that is Irish in theme, it would be best to get it up on the site prior to the St. Patrick's Day holiday that is approaching.
> 
> Here is a preview of what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another word art piece. This time it spells "Slainte" which means "Cheers!" I find that all the word art pieces are very popular and I think that this piece will be so not only for St. Patrick's day, but for any time of year.
> 
> So that is it today. Another busy day ahead. I hope you all have a great mid-week and find time to do what makes you happy.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I like all of the options. It helps me to think of other creative uses for some projects. I also really like all of the options for your projects, because all of them look good. unique and good projects all steming from the same idea.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Down and One to Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished two of the three packets that I am writing instructions for. While I would have liked to finish all three of them, it just didn't happen. But if all goes well, I will be finishing them up today, along with completing the site update.
> 
> Keith has been doing some additional work on the site, as well as getting his own new patterns posted. While I am in charge of most of the correspondences with our customers, his job is to work on the website and keep it organized and easy to navigate. That works out well for both of us, as he has a better understanding of HTML and the inside stuff on the site than I do and he is able to optimize it much better than I would. He also is a great organizer and has an obsession for making sure that things are consistent throughout. Hopefully we will be able to keep it simple even though we are always adding products, videos and articles.
> 
> We realize that at some point we may wind up splitting the site into two parts - one for woodworking and one for painting - but that time hasn't really arrived yet as there is a great deal of overlapping between the two and for now anyway, it would just make more work for us and we would have two places to maintain rather than one.
> 
> When writing the instructions for the "Happy Birthday" word art piece that I featured in my video a couple of days ago, I realized just how much things did overlap. I didn't want to make the pattern geared strictly towards either the painters or the woodworkers, because there were so many ways you could nicely finish it that it really pertained to both. The project looked great fully painted (as you saw in the video) but it also looked nice in natural wood, and would also look good using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paints to make a sheer stain. I found myself having trouble initially organizing the many versions into one pattern packet, and hopefully I didn't give too many options for finishing.
> 
> But can you really give too many options? I really don't think so.
> 
> So I created the packet and explained not only how to finish the piece so you could leave it the natural color (using mineral oil and spray shellac or lacquer) but also how to add a sheer stain using the acrylic paints and finally how you could solidly paint the piece in, as my sample was done and use MDF to make it.
> 
> Hopefully the way I presented the instructions is straight forward and clear. I imagine that the only way that I will get the answer to that is to wait for any feedback on them that I receive from my customers. I hope it works out well because I don't like the idea of having to make a separate packet for the woodworkers and an additional packet for the painters. Besides - my philosophy has always been that if other methods are present, it may encourage my customers to spread their wings a little and try a new technique that they otherwise wouldn't have attempted.
> 
> We shall see . . .
> 
> So for now, that is the way it is. I am going to continue on today and try to finish up the last of the patterns that I want to do for this update. Since it is a project that is Irish in theme, it would be best to get it up on the site prior to the St. Patrick's Day holiday that is approaching.
> 
> Here is a preview of what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another word art piece. This time it spells "Slainte" which means "Cheers!" I find that all the word art pieces are very popular and I think that this piece will be so not only for St. Patrick's day, but for any time of year.
> 
> So that is it today. Another busy day ahead. I hope you all have a great mid-week and find time to do what makes you happy.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thanks for that Katie. I sometimes wonder if I am giving too many different options and confusing people. My head goes in so many directions though, and I do realize that people like different things. I try to respect that and also give new ideas for others to try. The way I figure is if they are already in the pattern than people are more likely to try new things and perhaps discover some talents that they didn't realize that they had. It can complicate things though if I am not careful.

I am happy for your input because it helps me to make better patterns that everyone will enjoy. Thank you so much! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Down and One to Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished two of the three packets that I am writing instructions for. While I would have liked to finish all three of them, it just didn't happen. But if all goes well, I will be finishing them up today, along with completing the site update.
> 
> Keith has been doing some additional work on the site, as well as getting his own new patterns posted. While I am in charge of most of the correspondences with our customers, his job is to work on the website and keep it organized and easy to navigate. That works out well for both of us, as he has a better understanding of HTML and the inside stuff on the site than I do and he is able to optimize it much better than I would. He also is a great organizer and has an obsession for making sure that things are consistent throughout. Hopefully we will be able to keep it simple even though we are always adding products, videos and articles.
> 
> We realize that at some point we may wind up splitting the site into two parts - one for woodworking and one for painting - but that time hasn't really arrived yet as there is a great deal of overlapping between the two and for now anyway, it would just make more work for us and we would have two places to maintain rather than one.
> 
> When writing the instructions for the "Happy Birthday" word art piece that I featured in my video a couple of days ago, I realized just how much things did overlap. I didn't want to make the pattern geared strictly towards either the painters or the woodworkers, because there were so many ways you could nicely finish it that it really pertained to both. The project looked great fully painted (as you saw in the video) but it also looked nice in natural wood, and would also look good using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paints to make a sheer stain. I found myself having trouble initially organizing the many versions into one pattern packet, and hopefully I didn't give too many options for finishing.
> 
> But can you really give too many options? I really don't think so.
> 
> So I created the packet and explained not only how to finish the piece so you could leave it the natural color (using mineral oil and spray shellac or lacquer) but also how to add a sheer stain using the acrylic paints and finally how you could solidly paint the piece in, as my sample was done and use MDF to make it.
> 
> Hopefully the way I presented the instructions is straight forward and clear. I imagine that the only way that I will get the answer to that is to wait for any feedback on them that I receive from my customers. I hope it works out well because I don't like the idea of having to make a separate packet for the woodworkers and an additional packet for the painters. Besides - my philosophy has always been that if other methods are present, it may encourage my customers to spread their wings a little and try a new technique that they otherwise wouldn't have attempted.
> 
> We shall see . . .
> 
> So for now, that is the way it is. I am going to continue on today and try to finish up the last of the patterns that I want to do for this update. Since it is a project that is Irish in theme, it would be best to get it up on the site prior to the St. Patrick's Day holiday that is approaching.
> 
> Here is a preview of what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another word art piece. This time it spells "Slainte" which means "Cheers!" I find that all the word art pieces are very popular and I think that this piece will be so not only for St. Patrick's day, but for any time of year.
> 
> So that is it today. Another busy day ahead. I hope you all have a great mid-week and find time to do what makes you happy.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Hi Sheila, I like the old Celtic script you choose for "Slainte" We had to use that script when we were learning the Gaelic language at school back in Ireland. Still love the script but regretfully have lost the language!

I'm with Mrs. N in giving people options with your pattern packages. It gives folks the inspiration to spread their wings and try something new.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two Down and One to Go!*
> 
> Yesterday I finished two of the three packets that I am writing instructions for. While I would have liked to finish all three of them, it just didn't happen. But if all goes well, I will be finishing them up today, along with completing the site update.
> 
> Keith has been doing some additional work on the site, as well as getting his own new patterns posted. While I am in charge of most of the correspondences with our customers, his job is to work on the website and keep it organized and easy to navigate. That works out well for both of us, as he has a better understanding of HTML and the inside stuff on the site than I do and he is able to optimize it much better than I would. He also is a great organizer and has an obsession for making sure that things are consistent throughout. Hopefully we will be able to keep it simple even though we are always adding products, videos and articles.
> 
> We realize that at some point we may wind up splitting the site into two parts - one for woodworking and one for painting - but that time hasn't really arrived yet as there is a great deal of overlapping between the two and for now anyway, it would just make more work for us and we would have two places to maintain rather than one.
> 
> When writing the instructions for the "Happy Birthday" word art piece that I featured in my video a couple of days ago, I realized just how much things did overlap. I didn't want to make the pattern geared strictly towards either the painters or the woodworkers, because there were so many ways you could nicely finish it that it really pertained to both. The project looked great fully painted (as you saw in the video) but it also looked nice in natural wood, and would also look good using the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paints to make a sheer stain. I found myself having trouble initially organizing the many versions into one pattern packet, and hopefully I didn't give too many options for finishing.
> 
> But can you really give too many options? I really don't think so.
> 
> So I created the packet and explained not only how to finish the piece so you could leave it the natural color (using mineral oil and spray shellac or lacquer) but also how to add a sheer stain using the acrylic paints and finally how you could solidly paint the piece in, as my sample was done and use MDF to make it.
> 
> Hopefully the way I presented the instructions is straight forward and clear. I imagine that the only way that I will get the answer to that is to wait for any feedback on them that I receive from my customers. I hope it works out well because I don't like the idea of having to make a separate packet for the woodworkers and an additional packet for the painters. Besides - my philosophy has always been that if other methods are present, it may encourage my customers to spread their wings a little and try a new technique that they otherwise wouldn't have attempted.
> 
> We shall see . . .
> 
> So for now, that is the way it is. I am going to continue on today and try to finish up the last of the patterns that I want to do for this update. Since it is a project that is Irish in theme, it would be best to get it up on the site prior to the St. Patrick's Day holiday that is approaching.
> 
> Here is a preview of what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another word art piece. This time it spells "Slainte" which means "Cheers!" I find that all the word art pieces are very popular and I think that this piece will be so not only for St. Patrick's day, but for any time of year.
> 
> So that is it today. Another busy day ahead. I hope you all have a great mid-week and find time to do what makes you happy.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Good afternoon, Anna!

Yes! I loved that lettering that I used. Cutting lettering is one of my favorite things on the scroll saw. There is so much you can do to make beautiful letters. I plan to do several more word art pieces and I am happy because people are already asking me for more designs of this nature. I am glad you like it too.

Have a great day today. We are cool, but no precipitation today.

Nice day to stay in and work though! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Everything Updated - Newsletter Sent*

Yesterday I actually reached all of my goals. I must have set them too low. (Just kidding!) It was one of those days however where I did stay focused the entire day and was able to tick off things one by one and I finished just about everything that I wanted to get done for the day. It doesn't always turn out that way.

It is a good feeling to accomplish like that. I finished all of my new pattern packets, answered dozens of emails and filled orders, did my part of getting the site updated (Keith did a lot of work on that front!) and wrote the newsletter too. I hit the "send" button somewhere after 9pm and even though it was a long day, it felt really nice to have it done.

So what's on the agenda today?

I have another final push in getting the instructions for my project and my article done for the next issue of the magazine. We are working on the June issue now and the projects are on their way, but I still need to send the written material. I am fortunate that the written files all can be sent electronically, as well as the photos. It assures me that everything is there when it is supposed to be and allows for changes and revisions instantly.

We did a site revision yesterday and once again tweaked some things to give it a bit better organization. With so many products - and the list of available items growing daily - we are constantly adjusting things and tying to keep it fast and easy for our customers to locate what they are looking for. Or for those who don't know what they are looking for, we want it to be easy for them to see a good sample of our work so they can enjoy their time spent there. We have been to too many sites that are neglected and cluttered and not updated and we certainly don't want to fall into a category such as that in our customers' minds. I think it is the little details that leave impressions in customers' minds and we try to cover all the bases.

We had more new things to post than I had anticipated, with new projects being released from the magazine as well as the new items we made. Besides what I have shown you here recently, Keith had some really nice new projects to add to his pattern line.

He added in this adorable bunny plaque:










He also added another pattern to his "Self-Framing Wildlife with Leaf Border" series. This is a Grouse:










And finally, he had his own set of Easter egg ornaments that are fun and easy to cut:










All in all, we feel there is a good variety of projects available that will please any level and taste. We just keep trying to do the best we can and we are happy that so many of our wonderful customers appreciate our work.

With that said, it is time for me to get moving on today's work. I want to keep the momentum going so that I can spend the weekend working on more new ideas and projects. If you have subscribed to our newsletter, it should be in your email this morning.

Tying up these loose ends really feels good. I truly look forward to the upcoming weekend when I can work on new designs and head in new directions. All with the knowledge that everything that I had on the go is all caught up.

I can't wait to see what direction I will head next.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything Updated - Newsletter Sent*
> 
> Yesterday I actually reached all of my goals. I must have set them too low. (Just kidding!) It was one of those days however where I did stay focused the entire day and was able to tick off things one by one and I finished just about everything that I wanted to get done for the day. It doesn't always turn out that way.
> 
> It is a good feeling to accomplish like that. I finished all of my new pattern packets, answered dozens of emails and filled orders, did my part of getting the site updated (Keith did a lot of work on that front!) and wrote the newsletter too. I hit the "send" button somewhere after 9pm and even though it was a long day, it felt really nice to have it done.
> 
> So what's on the agenda today?
> 
> I have another final push in getting the instructions for my project and my article done for the next issue of the magazine. We are working on the June issue now and the projects are on their way, but I still need to send the written material. I am fortunate that the written files all can be sent electronically, as well as the photos. It assures me that everything is there when it is supposed to be and allows for changes and revisions instantly.
> 
> We did a site revision yesterday and once again tweaked some things to give it a bit better organization. With so many products - and the list of available items growing daily - we are constantly adjusting things and tying to keep it fast and easy for our customers to locate what they are looking for. Or for those who don't know what they are looking for, we want it to be easy for them to see a good sample of our work so they can enjoy their time spent there. We have been to too many sites that are neglected and cluttered and not updated and we certainly don't want to fall into a category such as that in our customers' minds. I think it is the little details that leave impressions in customers' minds and we try to cover all the bases.
> 
> We had more new things to post than I had anticipated, with new projects being released from the magazine as well as the new items we made. Besides what I have shown you here recently, Keith had some really nice new projects to add to his pattern line.
> 
> He added in this adorable bunny plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also added another pattern to his "Self-Framing Wildlife with Leaf Border" series. This is a Grouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, he had his own set of Easter egg ornaments that are fun and easy to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel there is a good variety of projects available that will please any level and taste. We just keep trying to do the best we can and we are happy that so many of our wonderful customers appreciate our work.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving on today's work. I want to keep the momentum going so that I can spend the weekend working on more new ideas and projects. If you have subscribed to our newsletter, it should be in your email this morning.
> 
> Tying up these loose ends really feels good. I truly look forward to the upcoming weekend when I can work on new designs and head in new directions. All with the knowledge that everything that I had on the go is all caught up.
> 
> I can't wait to see what direction I will head next.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi Sheila, the new patterns are great. I particularly like Keith's self framing Wildlife one. His Easter plaque and the ornament look great too. They also lend themselves to painting and some bling! 
Enjoy your day. A Westcoast rainy day here today but the next three days will be sunshine and mild and gardening days. Yea!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything Updated - Newsletter Sent*
> 
> Yesterday I actually reached all of my goals. I must have set them too low. (Just kidding!) It was one of those days however where I did stay focused the entire day and was able to tick off things one by one and I finished just about everything that I wanted to get done for the day. It doesn't always turn out that way.
> 
> It is a good feeling to accomplish like that. I finished all of my new pattern packets, answered dozens of emails and filled orders, did my part of getting the site updated (Keith did a lot of work on that front!) and wrote the newsletter too. I hit the "send" button somewhere after 9pm and even though it was a long day, it felt really nice to have it done.
> 
> So what's on the agenda today?
> 
> I have another final push in getting the instructions for my project and my article done for the next issue of the magazine. We are working on the June issue now and the projects are on their way, but I still need to send the written material. I am fortunate that the written files all can be sent electronically, as well as the photos. It assures me that everything is there when it is supposed to be and allows for changes and revisions instantly.
> 
> We did a site revision yesterday and once again tweaked some things to give it a bit better organization. With so many products - and the list of available items growing daily - we are constantly adjusting things and tying to keep it fast and easy for our customers to locate what they are looking for. Or for those who don't know what they are looking for, we want it to be easy for them to see a good sample of our work so they can enjoy their time spent there. We have been to too many sites that are neglected and cluttered and not updated and we certainly don't want to fall into a category such as that in our customers' minds. I think it is the little details that leave impressions in customers' minds and we try to cover all the bases.
> 
> We had more new things to post than I had anticipated, with new projects being released from the magazine as well as the new items we made. Besides what I have shown you here recently, Keith had some really nice new projects to add to his pattern line.
> 
> He added in this adorable bunny plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also added another pattern to his "Self-Framing Wildlife with Leaf Border" series. This is a Grouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, he had his own set of Easter egg ornaments that are fun and easy to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel there is a good variety of projects available that will please any level and taste. We just keep trying to do the best we can and we are happy that so many of our wonderful customers appreciate our work.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving on today's work. I want to keep the momentum going so that I can spend the weekend working on more new ideas and projects. If you have subscribed to our newsletter, it should be in your email this morning.
> 
> Tying up these loose ends really feels good. I truly look forward to the upcoming weekend when I can work on new designs and head in new directions. All with the knowledge that everything that I had on the go is all caught up.
> 
> I can't wait to see what direction I will head next.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi, Anna! Yes - Keith does a great job. I am really glad to have such a talented partner. I would paint many of the designs, as you know. I still wish for more hours in the day. It seems that every day goes by so quickly! But I suppose that is good. We have had some dry weather, but it is still kind of gloomy and cold. This isn't really my favorite time of year. It seems so "blah!" But I have to start thinking of some summer designs so that may make the days 'brighter' for me! Have a great evening! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything Updated - Newsletter Sent*
> 
> Yesterday I actually reached all of my goals. I must have set them too low. (Just kidding!) It was one of those days however where I did stay focused the entire day and was able to tick off things one by one and I finished just about everything that I wanted to get done for the day. It doesn't always turn out that way.
> 
> It is a good feeling to accomplish like that. I finished all of my new pattern packets, answered dozens of emails and filled orders, did my part of getting the site updated (Keith did a lot of work on that front!) and wrote the newsletter too. I hit the "send" button somewhere after 9pm and even though it was a long day, it felt really nice to have it done.
> 
> So what's on the agenda today?
> 
> I have another final push in getting the instructions for my project and my article done for the next issue of the magazine. We are working on the June issue now and the projects are on their way, but I still need to send the written material. I am fortunate that the written files all can be sent electronically, as well as the photos. It assures me that everything is there when it is supposed to be and allows for changes and revisions instantly.
> 
> We did a site revision yesterday and once again tweaked some things to give it a bit better organization. With so many products - and the list of available items growing daily - we are constantly adjusting things and tying to keep it fast and easy for our customers to locate what they are looking for. Or for those who don't know what they are looking for, we want it to be easy for them to see a good sample of our work so they can enjoy their time spent there. We have been to too many sites that are neglected and cluttered and not updated and we certainly don't want to fall into a category such as that in our customers' minds. I think it is the little details that leave impressions in customers' minds and we try to cover all the bases.
> 
> We had more new things to post than I had anticipated, with new projects being released from the magazine as well as the new items we made. Besides what I have shown you here recently, Keith had some really nice new projects to add to his pattern line.
> 
> He added in this adorable bunny plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also added another pattern to his "Self-Framing Wildlife with Leaf Border" series. This is a Grouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, he had his own set of Easter egg ornaments that are fun and easy to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel there is a good variety of projects available that will please any level and taste. We just keep trying to do the best we can and we are happy that so many of our wonderful customers appreciate our work.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving on today's work. I want to keep the momentum going so that I can spend the weekend working on more new ideas and projects. If you have subscribed to our newsletter, it should be in your email this morning.
> 
> Tying up these loose ends really feels good. I truly look forward to the upcoming weekend when I can work on new designs and head in new directions. All with the knowledge that everything that I had on the go is all caught up.
> 
> I can't wait to see what direction I will head next.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


You are like a fine tuned machine, Sheila. Keep on scrollin


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Write*

Hopefully this will be my last day of writing for a while. It seems that I spent the entire week at the computer, and while I enjoy writing a great deal, I am really anxious to make something new. I am looking forward to a weekend of doing something for the scroll saw, and also begin on working on some new painting projects.

Yesterday I got the majority of my article written for the magazine. I only have to work on the accompanying photograph and I can button that up. Then I have to write the instructions for the "America!" and "O Canada!" word art pieces that are going to appear in the magazine. I had taken many pictures while creating them and I still need to write the step by step instructions. But word art is not very difficult and pretty straight forward, so hopefully it won't take too long. The finishing of the pieces seems to be the part that is more involved, but at least I have the video to refer people to so they can better understand the processes that I used. That is a good thing.

I am finding that those videos are very helpful in explaining things. That way, if I am not quite crystal clear in my instructions, at least my customers have something visual to help them through the process. Sometimes I think that actually seeing how things done can really clarify people's understanding. While they do take a while for me to make, I think that the benefits that people get out of them are well worth the time spent making them. Even though I still get a bit nervous when making one, I have received a lot of positive feedback that people felt they were helpful. So I will continue to make them for now. 

The sun has just come up and it appears to be another overcast and dreary day. When I did my errands yesterday I was surprised just how cold it still was outside. But perhaps it was me. I am finding myself missing my car more these days and getting anxious to have it back out on the road again. Once the threat of new snow has passed, I will start driving it again. Not that I want to really go anywhere. Sometimes just knowing that I can makes a big difference. Like many things, it is a mindset.

So once again I am keeping it short here. I have found it to be a bit difficult to talk about writing these past couple of days. Even though I have been working many hours, it has all been technical things that I don't feel would interest you all as readers. But it is a part of the business, and an important part at that.

I am pleased with the progress we are having with our business. Even though we are no longer working with one of our largest wholesalers, we are making up for it in other places. The transition has been gradual however, and hasn't happened overnight. But somehow I feel that it is best that way. Laying a solid foundation takes time and it seems that the things that are thought through with the most care are the ones that make lasting and positive changes.

So all is good.

It's Friday already and another week has nearly passed. This weekend we put our clocks ahead, losing another hour. 
(Or paying back the hour we borrowed in the autumn. I think it is a matter of how you look at it!) It is always amazing to me just how quickly time passes. But pass it does. It marches on relentlessly without regard. My aim is to use it wisely, and appreciate each minute that I am given.

"Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow." ~Denis Waitely










Have a great Friday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Write*
> 
> Hopefully this will be my last day of writing for a while. It seems that I spent the entire week at the computer, and while I enjoy writing a great deal, I am really anxious to make something new. I am looking forward to a weekend of doing something for the scroll saw, and also begin on working on some new painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday I got the majority of my article written for the magazine. I only have to work on the accompanying photograph and I can button that up. Then I have to write the instructions for the "America!" and "O Canada!" word art pieces that are going to appear in the magazine. I had taken many pictures while creating them and I still need to write the step by step instructions. But word art is not very difficult and pretty straight forward, so hopefully it won't take too long. The finishing of the pieces seems to be the part that is more involved, but at least I have the video to refer people to so they can better understand the processes that I used. That is a good thing.
> 
> I am finding that those videos are very helpful in explaining things. That way, if I am not quite crystal clear in my instructions, at least my customers have something visual to help them through the process. Sometimes I think that actually seeing how things done can really clarify people's understanding. While they do take a while for me to make, I think that the benefits that people get out of them are well worth the time spent making them. Even though I still get a bit nervous when making one, I have received a lot of positive feedback that people felt they were helpful. So I will continue to make them for now.
> 
> The sun has just come up and it appears to be another overcast and dreary day. When I did my errands yesterday I was surprised just how cold it still was outside. But perhaps it was me. I am finding myself missing my car more these days and getting anxious to have it back out on the road again. Once the threat of new snow has passed, I will start driving it again. Not that I want to really go anywhere. Sometimes just knowing that I can makes a big difference. Like many things, it is a mindset.
> 
> So once again I am keeping it short here. I have found it to be a bit difficult to talk about writing these past couple of days. Even though I have been working many hours, it has all been technical things that I don't feel would interest you all as readers. But it is a part of the business, and an important part at that.
> 
> I am pleased with the progress we are having with our business. Even though we are no longer working with one of our largest wholesalers, we are making up for it in other places. The transition has been gradual however, and hasn't happened overnight. But somehow I feel that it is best that way. Laying a solid foundation takes time and it seems that the things that are thought through with the most care are the ones that make lasting and positive changes.
> 
> So all is good.
> 
> It's Friday already and another week has nearly passed. This weekend we put our clocks ahead, losing another hour.
> (Or paying back the hour we borrowed in the autumn. I think it is a matter of how you look at it!) It is always amazing to me just how quickly time passes. But pass it does. It marches on relentlessly without regard. My aim is to use it wisely, and appreciate each minute that I am given.
> 
> "Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow." ~Denis Waitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Yes Sheila but at least your books are up to date
Your articles are written
Your shop/home is organised
Now you can do what you enjoy most.
I also suggest Tea & Scones
Have a Stupendous weekend

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Write*
> 
> Hopefully this will be my last day of writing for a while. It seems that I spent the entire week at the computer, and while I enjoy writing a great deal, I am really anxious to make something new. I am looking forward to a weekend of doing something for the scroll saw, and also begin on working on some new painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday I got the majority of my article written for the magazine. I only have to work on the accompanying photograph and I can button that up. Then I have to write the instructions for the "America!" and "O Canada!" word art pieces that are going to appear in the magazine. I had taken many pictures while creating them and I still need to write the step by step instructions. But word art is not very difficult and pretty straight forward, so hopefully it won't take too long. The finishing of the pieces seems to be the part that is more involved, but at least I have the video to refer people to so they can better understand the processes that I used. That is a good thing.
> 
> I am finding that those videos are very helpful in explaining things. That way, if I am not quite crystal clear in my instructions, at least my customers have something visual to help them through the process. Sometimes I think that actually seeing how things done can really clarify people's understanding. While they do take a while for me to make, I think that the benefits that people get out of them are well worth the time spent making them. Even though I still get a bit nervous when making one, I have received a lot of positive feedback that people felt they were helpful. So I will continue to make them for now.
> 
> The sun has just come up and it appears to be another overcast and dreary day. When I did my errands yesterday I was surprised just how cold it still was outside. But perhaps it was me. I am finding myself missing my car more these days and getting anxious to have it back out on the road again. Once the threat of new snow has passed, I will start driving it again. Not that I want to really go anywhere. Sometimes just knowing that I can makes a big difference. Like many things, it is a mindset.
> 
> So once again I am keeping it short here. I have found it to be a bit difficult to talk about writing these past couple of days. Even though I have been working many hours, it has all been technical things that I don't feel would interest you all as readers. But it is a part of the business, and an important part at that.
> 
> I am pleased with the progress we are having with our business. Even though we are no longer working with one of our largest wholesalers, we are making up for it in other places. The transition has been gradual however, and hasn't happened overnight. But somehow I feel that it is best that way. Laying a solid foundation takes time and it seems that the things that are thought through with the most care are the ones that make lasting and positive changes.
> 
> So all is good.
> 
> It's Friday already and another week has nearly passed. This weekend we put our clocks ahead, losing another hour.
> (Or paying back the hour we borrowed in the autumn. I think it is a matter of how you look at it!) It is always amazing to me just how quickly time passes. But pass it does. It marches on relentlessly without regard. My aim is to use it wisely, and appreciate each minute that I am given.
> 
> "Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow." ~Denis Waitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Scones sound good Jamie. I had a really good recipe for them that i made last year. I haven't baked since Christmas and it is time for me to back a bit I think. 

Have a great weekend yourself.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Write*
> 
> Hopefully this will be my last day of writing for a while. It seems that I spent the entire week at the computer, and while I enjoy writing a great deal, I am really anxious to make something new. I am looking forward to a weekend of doing something for the scroll saw, and also begin on working on some new painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday I got the majority of my article written for the magazine. I only have to work on the accompanying photograph and I can button that up. Then I have to write the instructions for the "America!" and "O Canada!" word art pieces that are going to appear in the magazine. I had taken many pictures while creating them and I still need to write the step by step instructions. But word art is not very difficult and pretty straight forward, so hopefully it won't take too long. The finishing of the pieces seems to be the part that is more involved, but at least I have the video to refer people to so they can better understand the processes that I used. That is a good thing.
> 
> I am finding that those videos are very helpful in explaining things. That way, if I am not quite crystal clear in my instructions, at least my customers have something visual to help them through the process. Sometimes I think that actually seeing how things done can really clarify people's understanding. While they do take a while for me to make, I think that the benefits that people get out of them are well worth the time spent making them. Even though I still get a bit nervous when making one, I have received a lot of positive feedback that people felt they were helpful. So I will continue to make them for now.
> 
> The sun has just come up and it appears to be another overcast and dreary day. When I did my errands yesterday I was surprised just how cold it still was outside. But perhaps it was me. I am finding myself missing my car more these days and getting anxious to have it back out on the road again. Once the threat of new snow has passed, I will start driving it again. Not that I want to really go anywhere. Sometimes just knowing that I can makes a big difference. Like many things, it is a mindset.
> 
> So once again I am keeping it short here. I have found it to be a bit difficult to talk about writing these past couple of days. Even though I have been working many hours, it has all been technical things that I don't feel would interest you all as readers. But it is a part of the business, and an important part at that.
> 
> I am pleased with the progress we are having with our business. Even though we are no longer working with one of our largest wholesalers, we are making up for it in other places. The transition has been gradual however, and hasn't happened overnight. But somehow I feel that it is best that way. Laying a solid foundation takes time and it seems that the things that are thought through with the most care are the ones that make lasting and positive changes.
> 
> So all is good.
> 
> It's Friday already and another week has nearly passed. This weekend we put our clocks ahead, losing another hour.
> (Or paying back the hour we borrowed in the autumn. I think it is a matter of how you look at it!) It is always amazing to me just how quickly time passes. But pass it does. It marches on relentlessly without regard. My aim is to use it wisely, and appreciate each minute that I am given.
> 
> "Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow." ~Denis Waitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Oh yes, tea and scones sounds great! Or home made soup and scones!
Another gardening day here for me and hopefully I'll be caught up on that so I can get into the workshop tomorrow. 
Enjoy the weekend Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Write*
> 
> Hopefully this will be my last day of writing for a while. It seems that I spent the entire week at the computer, and while I enjoy writing a great deal, I am really anxious to make something new. I am looking forward to a weekend of doing something for the scroll saw, and also begin on working on some new painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday I got the majority of my article written for the magazine. I only have to work on the accompanying photograph and I can button that up. Then I have to write the instructions for the "America!" and "O Canada!" word art pieces that are going to appear in the magazine. I had taken many pictures while creating them and I still need to write the step by step instructions. But word art is not very difficult and pretty straight forward, so hopefully it won't take too long. The finishing of the pieces seems to be the part that is more involved, but at least I have the video to refer people to so they can better understand the processes that I used. That is a good thing.
> 
> I am finding that those videos are very helpful in explaining things. That way, if I am not quite crystal clear in my instructions, at least my customers have something visual to help them through the process. Sometimes I think that actually seeing how things done can really clarify people's understanding. While they do take a while for me to make, I think that the benefits that people get out of them are well worth the time spent making them. Even though I still get a bit nervous when making one, I have received a lot of positive feedback that people felt they were helpful. So I will continue to make them for now.
> 
> The sun has just come up and it appears to be another overcast and dreary day. When I did my errands yesterday I was surprised just how cold it still was outside. But perhaps it was me. I am finding myself missing my car more these days and getting anxious to have it back out on the road again. Once the threat of new snow has passed, I will start driving it again. Not that I want to really go anywhere. Sometimes just knowing that I can makes a big difference. Like many things, it is a mindset.
> 
> So once again I am keeping it short here. I have found it to be a bit difficult to talk about writing these past couple of days. Even though I have been working many hours, it has all been technical things that I don't feel would interest you all as readers. But it is a part of the business, and an important part at that.
> 
> I am pleased with the progress we are having with our business. Even though we are no longer working with one of our largest wholesalers, we are making up for it in other places. The transition has been gradual however, and hasn't happened overnight. But somehow I feel that it is best that way. Laying a solid foundation takes time and it seems that the things that are thought through with the most care are the ones that make lasting and positive changes.
> 
> So all is good.
> 
> It's Friday already and another week has nearly passed. This weekend we put our clocks ahead, losing another hour.
> (Or paying back the hour we borrowed in the autumn. I think it is a matter of how you look at it!) It is always amazing to me just how quickly time passes. But pass it does. It marches on relentlessly without regard. My aim is to use it wisely, and appreciate each minute that I am given.
> 
> "Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow." ~Denis Waitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Well, I didn't get the baking done, but I had some peppermint tea and gingerbread cookies. Still a nice treat! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Write*
> 
> Hopefully this will be my last day of writing for a while. It seems that I spent the entire week at the computer, and while I enjoy writing a great deal, I am really anxious to make something new. I am looking forward to a weekend of doing something for the scroll saw, and also begin on working on some new painting projects.
> 
> Yesterday I got the majority of my article written for the magazine. I only have to work on the accompanying photograph and I can button that up. Then I have to write the instructions for the "America!" and "O Canada!" word art pieces that are going to appear in the magazine. I had taken many pictures while creating them and I still need to write the step by step instructions. But word art is not very difficult and pretty straight forward, so hopefully it won't take too long. The finishing of the pieces seems to be the part that is more involved, but at least I have the video to refer people to so they can better understand the processes that I used. That is a good thing.
> 
> I am finding that those videos are very helpful in explaining things. That way, if I am not quite crystal clear in my instructions, at least my customers have something visual to help them through the process. Sometimes I think that actually seeing how things done can really clarify people's understanding. While they do take a while for me to make, I think that the benefits that people get out of them are well worth the time spent making them. Even though I still get a bit nervous when making one, I have received a lot of positive feedback that people felt they were helpful. So I will continue to make them for now.
> 
> The sun has just come up and it appears to be another overcast and dreary day. When I did my errands yesterday I was surprised just how cold it still was outside. But perhaps it was me. I am finding myself missing my car more these days and getting anxious to have it back out on the road again. Once the threat of new snow has passed, I will start driving it again. Not that I want to really go anywhere. Sometimes just knowing that I can makes a big difference. Like many things, it is a mindset.
> 
> So once again I am keeping it short here. I have found it to be a bit difficult to talk about writing these past couple of days. Even though I have been working many hours, it has all been technical things that I don't feel would interest you all as readers. But it is a part of the business, and an important part at that.
> 
> I am pleased with the progress we are having with our business. Even though we are no longer working with one of our largest wholesalers, we are making up for it in other places. The transition has been gradual however, and hasn't happened overnight. But somehow I feel that it is best that way. Laying a solid foundation takes time and it seems that the things that are thought through with the most care are the ones that make lasting and positive changes.
> 
> So all is good.
> 
> It's Friday already and another week has nearly passed. This weekend we put our clocks ahead, losing another hour.
> (Or paying back the hour we borrowed in the autumn. I think it is a matter of how you look at it!) It is always amazing to me just how quickly time passes. But pass it does. It marches on relentlessly without regard. My aim is to use it wisely, and appreciate each minute that I am given.
> 
> "Time is an equal opportunity employer. Each human being has exactly the same number of hours and minutes every day. Rich people can't buy more hours. Scientists can't invent new minutes. And you can't save time to spend it on another day. Even so, time is amazingly fair and forgiving. No matter how much time you've wasted in the past, you still have an entire tomorrow." ~Denis Waitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Sheila I love gingerbread

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time*

I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.

As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.

By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.

I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.

These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.

I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?

Perhaps it is a little of both.

But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.

But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.

It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.

I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.

Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.

I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:

SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin

George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:

The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.

We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.

We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.

We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.

We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.

These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.

Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.

Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.

Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.

Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.

Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.

Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.

And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.

George Carlin










I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.
> 
> As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.
> 
> By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.
> 
> These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?
> 
> Perhaps it is a little of both.
> 
> But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.
> 
> But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.
> 
> It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.
> 
> I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.
> 
> Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.
> 
> I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:
> 
> SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin
> 
> George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:
> 
> The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.
> 
> We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.
> 
> We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.
> 
> We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.
> 
> We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.
> 
> These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.
> 
> Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.
> 
> Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.
> 
> Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.
> 
> Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
> 
> Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.
> 
> Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.
> 
> And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.
> 
> George Carlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


Wow! You've more than made up for short blogs earlier! Thank you for sharing George's thoughts. Very thought provoking as fits his character. 
You also started me thinking (LOOK OUT!). I wonder if it is time for you to consider allowing people whose passion is to do book keeping and detail work to perform their passion along side you performing yours. You will never be shed of it completely, but the burdensome part could be tempered if you found a compatible relationship. You are the leader of a growing business, and you cannot do it all-all the time. You are a creative person more than a "disciplined" accountant. You are the generator, the lead creator, not a shipping clerk. It sounds like you're reaching a point where you have to decide to kick it up a notch or throttle back a bit. I don't remember if I've mentioned it before, so forgive my bad memory if I have, but I found a book that inspired me and explained things in a way that I could relate to and understand. More important than just understanding, I was motivated to implement. Dave Ramsey wrote a book called "EntreLeadership" that I can highly recommend. It's a pretty easy read, yet profound in its implications. You can find it anywhere on the Internet. For example, his has been the only explanation where I could grasp and generate the difference between a dream, a vision, a mission, and a goal. It is imperative to have a WRITTEN document that outlines these. Not only is it useful to you, but to anyone working with you. Writing it out really brings things into a sharp focus and relieves your mind of being "lost in the fog of I wants". It will be a point of discussion between you and Kieth and hopefully agreement. That combined with Dave's financial guidance in "Total Money Makeover" almost guarantees success, any way you define it.
And there's more. Have I mentioned BitCoin? I've offered on my site to accept this virtual currency for several reasons. It is more secure than any other type of money handling, is international, no fees, and no central regulators. Got my attention.
Regards,
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.
> 
> As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.
> 
> By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.
> 
> These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?
> 
> Perhaps it is a little of both.
> 
> But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.
> 
> But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.
> 
> It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.
> 
> I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.
> 
> Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.
> 
> I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:
> 
> SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin
> 
> George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:
> 
> The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.
> 
> We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.
> 
> We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.
> 
> We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.
> 
> We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.
> 
> These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.
> 
> Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.
> 
> Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.
> 
> Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.
> 
> Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
> 
> Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.
> 
> Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.
> 
> And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.
> 
> George Carlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


Oh, one more thing. Since you write so much, have you considered using the dictation now built into Windows OS? You speak to your computer and it does the typing, spell checking, grammar checking (if you use Word). It can type nearly as fast as you speak, and as you "get used to each other" it gets better and better. I've used it, but I use so many different programs that don't support it yet, that I've not done it lately. You can even command your computer while doing something else. So, say you're painting and you think of something. Your computer is sitting nearby waiting. Sheila: "Wake up. Start word. Start dictation. yak yak yak yak Stop dictation. Save doc as idea465987569346." Computer: Yawn, please wait, type type type type. are you sure? OK." 
Ok, I took some liberties, but that's roughly the scenario.
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.
> 
> As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.
> 
> By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.
> 
> These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?
> 
> Perhaps it is a little of both.
> 
> But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.
> 
> But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.
> 
> It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.
> 
> I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.
> 
> Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.
> 
> I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:
> 
> SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin
> 
> George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:
> 
> The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.
> 
> We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.
> 
> We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.
> 
> We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.
> 
> We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.
> 
> These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.
> 
> Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.
> 
> Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.
> 
> Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.
> 
> Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
> 
> Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.
> 
> Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.
> 
> And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.
> 
> George Carlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


Yes, I suppose the post was a little longer than usual today. I think that with the feeling of being 'caught up' on things, it really allowed me some time to think.

All of your suggestions will be taken to heart, Dan. Both Keith and I do appreciate them very much. I know that there will be a time when we will need to delegate some of the tasks to others, but for now we are holding the fort down pretty well. As we keep growing however, we know the time will come when this will change.

I just set up a new system to keep track of the finances and I spent the remainder of yesterday entering in this year's figures. It is going to be much easier than my former system and should only take an hour or so a month to keep it current. Getting it set up was the chore, but now it is in place and it will help things a great deal.

I will look into the materials that you suggested and definitely consider them. I find that I am most comfortable with moving slowly and taking time to think through my decisions. That is something that I didn't do when I was younger. But the older I get, the more I see that the poorest decisions that I have made in my life were the ones I rushed into. I rarely regret my choices when they are well thought through. Fortunately, the business is growing slowly, so it allows us plenty of time to consider things. I think that makes for a stable foundation and healthy business.

As far as the writing goes, I really don't mind typing every morning. I usually can type just about as quickly as I talk and it is very therapeutic for me to sit in the quiet of the morning and share my thoughts. It is as if I am mapping out my day or as I have said before - having coffee with many of my friends. Keith stays up later than me and also sleeps later, so it gives me the quiet of the morning. I think he would hear me if I spoke in the morning and I would be self-conscious of that too. I am sure I would eventually get over it and as with the other things, I will look into it but for now I don't mind the typing at all.

It's funny. After writing this blog, I read a story in the New York Times that really kind of pertained to my thoughts. The link to it is here: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/10/opinion/sunday/living-with-less-a-lot-less.html?smid=pl-share and it is entitled "Living with Less. A Lot Less" I kind of like that philosophy and I also live it to a great extent.

As a good friend reminded me today - it is all about balance. Balancing our life with work, play and rest. It is an ongoing project for me and I find that little by little I am finding the answers. It is all a journey, and one that I enjoy.

Thank you Dan for your thoughts and insights and suggestions. I truly do appreciate them.

 Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.
> 
> As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.
> 
> By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.
> 
> These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?
> 
> Perhaps it is a little of both.
> 
> But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.
> 
> But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.
> 
> It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.
> 
> I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.
> 
> Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.
> 
> I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:
> 
> SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin
> 
> George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:
> 
> The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.
> 
> We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.
> 
> We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.
> 
> We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.
> 
> We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.
> 
> These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.
> 
> Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.
> 
> Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.
> 
> Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.
> 
> Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
> 
> Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.
> 
> Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.
> 
> And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.
> 
> George Carlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


Hi Sheila,
Great blog and thanks for sharing George Carlin's thoughts. I never get tired of reading it. I particularly like this line:
_"And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away."_

And I agree with you, it's all about balance!
Enjoy your evening. Love the long hours of daylight!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.
> 
> As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.
> 
> By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.
> 
> These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?
> 
> Perhaps it is a little of both.
> 
> But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.
> 
> But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.
> 
> It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.
> 
> I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.
> 
> Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.
> 
> I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:
> 
> SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin
> 
> George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:
> 
> The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.
> 
> We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.
> 
> We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.
> 
> We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.
> 
> We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.
> 
> These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.
> 
> Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.
> 
> Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.
> 
> Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.
> 
> Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
> 
> Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.
> 
> Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.
> 
> And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.
> 
> George Carlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


Morning Anna! I am glad you like the quote. A lot of it makes sense and I think that once in a while, it is good for people to take a look at things. I hope you had a good weekend and got out to the shop a bit. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> I decided not to write yesterday and instead took the time to work on my pattern instructions. To me, it had been crawling along and I was finding it hard to concentrate on writing it when there were outside distractions. I had adjusted all of the photographs that I intended to use for the article and all I needed to do was write the step-by-step instructions That should have been the easy part. But I just couldn't seem to get the ball rolling. That happens sometimes.
> 
> As I was sitting here in the morning preparing to write my blog, I began thinking about the pattern. It was so peaceful and quiet that I started thinking through what I wanted to say for the introduction, which is usually the most difficult part of writing for me. I decided to write down what I said and before I knew it I was rolling right along, so I didn't want to break the momentum and stop.
> 
> By noon or shortly thereafter I was just about finished. It felt very good to have that little monkey off of my back. Not only did I finish, but I also uploaded all the files so they would be waiting for my editor whenever she was ready to work on them. I know the deadline for the next issue is fast approaching and I don't like to do anything that would slow her down.
> 
> I felt a great deal of relief getting that assignment posted. Between that, the site update, making the two new videos and preparing my taxes, I have felt rather frazzled the past couple of weeks. It seemed that everything was pulling at me at once (more than usual) and the last thing that I had time to do was to create patterns - either for painting or scroll sawing. I felt as if I was always working, yet nothing really new was coming from the long days. While I knew in my mind that it wasn't necessarily true, I much prefer seeing new projects emerge more frequently than they had be recently. It is hard not to get discouraged sometimes.
> 
> These internal tasks are necessary to the business though. They are the structure on which our business is built. While it would be great to be able to just draw, cut and paint projects every day, all day, my time doing that would be short-lived because no business is able to survive on product alone. There is all kinds of other things that take a great deal of time that need to be done in order to keep a business running. Collectively, these other tasks probably take more time than the designing itself, and while looking in from the outside it appears running a business is all fun, more than likely that isn't the case. At least not when you have a healthy business.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I still sometimes have people saying to me how they would love to have their own business because they would be able to sit and draw or cut or paint all day. I want you all to know that I am not complaining about these other things that I have been doing, but merely pointing them out as a reason why the new patterns aren't coming out fast enough. I wonder though as I type this - am I explaining this for the benefit of others? Or does actually thinking about it and writing it down help justify things in my own mind, when I feel that i am not producing enough new material (as I have felt of late)?
> 
> Perhaps it is a little of both.
> 
> But I need to get over it, as feeling inadequate when juggling so many things at once is certainly counterproductive. I have seen many friends of mine attempt to succeed in their own businesses, only to see them give it up after several months (or even years) because things got to be "too much." I didn't blame them. As many times it took doing "too much" to make the business lucrative and to realistically support them. I understood completely.
> 
> But one of the luxuries that I have in my life is that I am fortunate to live very simply. My children are grown and I am not really responsible for anyone but myself - save for the cats. I am at a point in my life where I am able to take things down a notch or two and live life in a way that is conducive to this type of business. So I take advantage of it.
> 
> It is easy for me to get lost in work. There are many times I work on my own schedule and don't even make meals. Keith and I eat separately much of the time and that is fine for both of us. We like different things and both feel that there is nothing wrong with that. If by chance we are hungry at the same time and want the same thing, we share a meal together. It happens a couple of times a week and that is good enough for both of us. We have no need whatsoever to sit at the table together at a given hour like the Cleavers. Really. That is one of the reasons it works for us.
> 
> I realize that everyone isn't like that though. I found it to be much tougher to have my own business when the kids were small and i had family responsibility. There were many stolen moments when they were napping or at school when I was dead tired and decided to work anyway because that would be the only chance I had. But that was life back then. And I never regretted putting them first and working around their schedule. They were the most important things in my life back then, as they should have been and I am happy for the choices I made.
> 
> Time mellows you. As you grow older, you tend to look at life a bit differently. Schedules become less stringent. Things that were once of paramount importance don't seem to be as much so anymore. We tend to gaze upon the world with softer eyes. At least I do.
> 
> I came across this note the other day. It was a quote from the late comedian George Carlin. I remember that I read it before, and you may also have done so. But I wanted to post it here because I feel it is appropriate for how I have been feeling of late. It is something to think about on those days when you "just don't seem to get enough done" that I have been mentioning (perhaps too much) lately. It reads as follows:
> 
> SOMETHING TO PONDER: George Carlin
> 
> George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:
> 
> The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.
> 
> We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.
> 
> We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.
> 
> We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.
> 
> We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.
> 
> These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.
> 
> Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.
> 
> Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.
> 
> Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.
> 
> Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.
> 
> Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.
> 
> Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.
> 
> And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.
> 
> George Carlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always really liked him. And with that - I think I said enough for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


George has always been one o my favorite comedians. He certainly has common sense, and that is what life is all about.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Week, New Ideas*

I had told myself that I was going to spend the day yesterday doing pretty much what I felt like doing. There usually aren't many days like that, but since it was one of those rare occasions when I felt like I was getting caught up with things, I wanted to take advantage of the day.

Besides being on top of work, the sun was shining and it was simply beautiful outside. While there were still some remnants of snow piles here and there, you were able to sit out side with only a light sweater and not feel chilly. I opened the door for a bit an let the cats out on the deck for the first time in several months. All three ventured out and appeared to be happy to smell the fresh air and feel the warm sunshine. Even Coco - who is the most timid of the three - sat on the deck with her head tilted slightly up, taking in the gentle breeze and sunshine with her eyes closed as if she was at the bow of the Titanic, her eyes closed and her fur blowing.

Even Keith decided to take the day off. He was headed to his friends' house to work on his new hobby of remote control cars. They are building a track on his friends property and it was the perfect day to get started. I had the place to myself.

I began the afternoon by tidying up a bit. Things weren't too bad, but I did the basic things like vacuum, dishes and general straightening. All the time I had some music on that I hadn't heard in a while. When that was finished, I decided to begin thinking of my next project(s) that I would be doing. With all the fresh air and sunshine, I decided to work on some things for spring and summer. For once I was happy to leave fall and winter behind.

I suppose that fact that I chose to work on new projects is a good indication that I truly love my job. You with think that when I have a day "off" the last thing that I would do would be design. But there is something about planning new projects and working on new designs that is so much fun that I had a great time planning and thinking of the new things to come.

I spent pretty much the entire day planning. I have so many different ideas of projects and I was trying to get them organized so as not to overwhelm myself. I even looked at my beautiful little all season tree, with all its winter decorations and polar bears and penguins and I thought that the time was quickly approaching when it needed to change. As much as I love it, I believe that I have had my fill of winter and I am ready for the spring. It is time to move on and there will always be next year to look forward to.

That's the good thing about living in a place with four seasons. It seems that you will always have a new beginning to look forward to and it makes you appreciate each one as it comes. I wouldn't have it any other way.

So today I will be doing more planning and actually beginning to draw. I had some nice ideas about what I wanted to begin with and I want to get started on them. Sometimes when I work like this, the ideas are so many that I get all muddled up and don't know where to begin. I am going to try something new and just jump into one idea after another and see where that takes me. Many of them are simple and some are more complex, but I think that offering a variety of ideas is something that is important.

I'ts Monday and a new week is beginning. Monday is always my favorite day of the week because we have a fresh, clean slate to start off the week. I look forward to what the week has to bring and I can't wait to get to my new designs. After a warm and beautiful weekend, I look forward to the approaching spring season and all it has to bring. Spring is right around the corner.










(Photo by Jan Geerk - http://www.kantlicht.ch/ )

Have a great weekl!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Week, New Ideas*
> 
> I had told myself that I was going to spend the day yesterday doing pretty much what I felt like doing. There usually aren't many days like that, but since it was one of those rare occasions when I felt like I was getting caught up with things, I wanted to take advantage of the day.
> 
> Besides being on top of work, the sun was shining and it was simply beautiful outside. While there were still some remnants of snow piles here and there, you were able to sit out side with only a light sweater and not feel chilly. I opened the door for a bit an let the cats out on the deck for the first time in several months. All three ventured out and appeared to be happy to smell the fresh air and feel the warm sunshine. Even Coco - who is the most timid of the three - sat on the deck with her head tilted slightly up, taking in the gentle breeze and sunshine with her eyes closed as if she was at the bow of the Titanic, her eyes closed and her fur blowing.
> 
> Even Keith decided to take the day off. He was headed to his friends' house to work on his new hobby of remote control cars. They are building a track on his friends property and it was the perfect day to get started. I had the place to myself.
> 
> I began the afternoon by tidying up a bit. Things weren't too bad, but I did the basic things like vacuum, dishes and general straightening. All the time I had some music on that I hadn't heard in a while. When that was finished, I decided to begin thinking of my next project(s) that I would be doing. With all the fresh air and sunshine, I decided to work on some things for spring and summer. For once I was happy to leave fall and winter behind.
> 
> I suppose that fact that I chose to work on new projects is a good indication that I truly love my job. You with think that when I have a day "off" the last thing that I would do would be design. But there is something about planning new projects and working on new designs that is so much fun that I had a great time planning and thinking of the new things to come.
> 
> I spent pretty much the entire day planning. I have so many different ideas of projects and I was trying to get them organized so as not to overwhelm myself. I even looked at my beautiful little all season tree, with all its winter decorations and polar bears and penguins and I thought that the time was quickly approaching when it needed to change. As much as I love it, I believe that I have had my fill of winter and I am ready for the spring. It is time to move on and there will always be next year to look forward to.
> 
> That's the good thing about living in a place with four seasons. It seems that you will always have a new beginning to look forward to and it makes you appreciate each one as it comes. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> So today I will be doing more planning and actually beginning to draw. I had some nice ideas about what I wanted to begin with and I want to get started on them. Sometimes when I work like this, the ideas are so many that I get all muddled up and don't know where to begin. I am going to try something new and just jump into one idea after another and see where that takes me. Many of them are simple and some are more complex, but I think that offering a variety of ideas is something that is important.
> 
> I'ts Monday and a new week is beginning. Monday is always my favorite day of the week because we have a fresh, clean slate to start off the week. I look forward to what the week has to bring and I can't wait to get to my new designs. After a warm and beautiful weekend, I look forward to the approaching spring season and all it has to bring. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by Jan Geerk - http://www.kantlicht.ch/ )
> 
> Have a great weekl!


Good morning Sheila. Spring has already arrived here! Even though today is cloudy and we are to have a wet week, the spring flowers are blooming and it is mild. Yep! It's workshop season!
Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Week, New Ideas*
> 
> I had told myself that I was going to spend the day yesterday doing pretty much what I felt like doing. There usually aren't many days like that, but since it was one of those rare occasions when I felt like I was getting caught up with things, I wanted to take advantage of the day.
> 
> Besides being on top of work, the sun was shining and it was simply beautiful outside. While there were still some remnants of snow piles here and there, you were able to sit out side with only a light sweater and not feel chilly. I opened the door for a bit an let the cats out on the deck for the first time in several months. All three ventured out and appeared to be happy to smell the fresh air and feel the warm sunshine. Even Coco - who is the most timid of the three - sat on the deck with her head tilted slightly up, taking in the gentle breeze and sunshine with her eyes closed as if she was at the bow of the Titanic, her eyes closed and her fur blowing.
> 
> Even Keith decided to take the day off. He was headed to his friends' house to work on his new hobby of remote control cars. They are building a track on his friends property and it was the perfect day to get started. I had the place to myself.
> 
> I began the afternoon by tidying up a bit. Things weren't too bad, but I did the basic things like vacuum, dishes and general straightening. All the time I had some music on that I hadn't heard in a while. When that was finished, I decided to begin thinking of my next project(s) that I would be doing. With all the fresh air and sunshine, I decided to work on some things for spring and summer. For once I was happy to leave fall and winter behind.
> 
> I suppose that fact that I chose to work on new projects is a good indication that I truly love my job. You with think that when I have a day "off" the last thing that I would do would be design. But there is something about planning new projects and working on new designs that is so much fun that I had a great time planning and thinking of the new things to come.
> 
> I spent pretty much the entire day planning. I have so many different ideas of projects and I was trying to get them organized so as not to overwhelm myself. I even looked at my beautiful little all season tree, with all its winter decorations and polar bears and penguins and I thought that the time was quickly approaching when it needed to change. As much as I love it, I believe that I have had my fill of winter and I am ready for the spring. It is time to move on and there will always be next year to look forward to.
> 
> That's the good thing about living in a place with four seasons. It seems that you will always have a new beginning to look forward to and it makes you appreciate each one as it comes. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> So today I will be doing more planning and actually beginning to draw. I had some nice ideas about what I wanted to begin with and I want to get started on them. Sometimes when I work like this, the ideas are so many that I get all muddled up and don't know where to begin. I am going to try something new and just jump into one idea after another and see where that takes me. Many of them are simple and some are more complex, but I think that offering a variety of ideas is something that is important.
> 
> I'ts Monday and a new week is beginning. Monday is always my favorite day of the week because we have a fresh, clean slate to start off the week. I look forward to what the week has to bring and I can't wait to get to my new designs. After a warm and beautiful weekend, I look forward to the approaching spring season and all it has to bring. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by Jan Geerk - http://www.kantlicht.ch/ )
> 
> Have a great weekl!


Hi, Anna! Glad to hear it is turning nice out. I took my car out for the first time this year and it felt great to be driving again. It is still cool here, but sunny and the days are getting a bit warmer every day. Not too long until it is like this every day.  Have a great time in the shop!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*An Occasional Day Away*

I took the day off of writing here yesterday and spent pretty much of the time drawing. With all the organizing that I have been doing lately, I really needed some extra time for some work. I am approaching my 1000th blog here and have been writing to you for just under three years now. That is a lot of writing and sometimes it is difficult to think of something interesting to talk about that I haven't mentioned before. While I realize that probably most of you who have become regular readers recently don't go back and read all 900+ blogs, there are times when I am doing 'busy work' and don't have new or exciting things to talk about or explain and I don't want to repeat myself too often. So on occasion I will take the day off.

I had a few messages yesterday from people who missed me and were concerned that something happened and wanted to be sure that I am OK and I assure you I am well. In fact, I had a very productive day yesterday and spent the entire day drawing.

I am very pleased with the results and excited at the thought of beginning to cut this project out. I believe I will be starting on the cutting part today, which you all know always makes me happy. What I am working on is a muliti-faceted idea, where the basic designs can be used in several different ways. These kinds of patterns excite me, as with them, you can make several different coordinating pieces to create a 'set.'

The theme for the project is spring bunnies. I don't really want to call them Easter bunnies, because they are very suitable to have for a decoration all throughout the spring, and summer too. I have several variations of the basic concept and I can't wait to not only show them to all of you, but to see them come to life myself. Below is a portion of one of the pieces in the set:










Just wait until you see what I have in mind for this little guy! 

I find myself thinking about projects in this way more often. I sometimes get muddled down because I can't decide which direction to go with it. Sometimes I see projects as ornaments. Other times as word art. Still other times as plaques. There are so many interesting finishes that I have to work with besides using beautiful hard wood that I also need to make the choices of how to finish the pieces. I find myself wondering - "If I finish it this way, would people have liked it better that way?"

I have all these ideas in my head that go through this process. In the past, it sometimes gets to the point where I am stifled by having too many choices to make. The ideas go round and round in my head until I get overwhelmed and wind up abandoning them altogether.

But this time around, I am just going to tackle one version at a time. I am starting with thinking in one direction and just getting things done. As I draw here, I can picture the finished pieces and by the time I was finished drawing yesterday, I knew exactly how I wanted to complete them. I spent literally the entire day at my computer drawing, and I finished things up around 8:30. Now just a little 'tweaking' and I am ready to cut the first phase of these pieces out. And I am excited to get started.

I am already thinking ahead to the second version of this project, too. I think Keith has some cutting to do today so in between sessions at the saw, I can begin drawing on the next part. It will be nice to see the results of these projects over the next few days.

I thank all of you who were concerned when I didn't write yesterday. I appreciate that you are looking out for me and that I have become a regular part of your day. In the next few weeks, I may take some time off of writing here and there and miss a day once in a while. Sometimes there is just 'work' to do and it isn't particularly interesting to write about other than "I am drawing." I don't want to write just for the sake of writing and I do think some mornings that my time is best spent working. It will make for more interesting posts later on.

It's mid-week here and rainy and very much like spring. I think my project will be ready just in time to welcome some warmer weather and sunshine. I wish you all a great Wednesday.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *An Occasional Day Away*
> 
> I took the day off of writing here yesterday and spent pretty much of the time drawing. With all the organizing that I have been doing lately, I really needed some extra time for some work. I am approaching my 1000th blog here and have been writing to you for just under three years now. That is a lot of writing and sometimes it is difficult to think of something interesting to talk about that I haven't mentioned before. While I realize that probably most of you who have become regular readers recently don't go back and read all 900+ blogs, there are times when I am doing 'busy work' and don't have new or exciting things to talk about or explain and I don't want to repeat myself too often. So on occasion I will take the day off.
> 
> I had a few messages yesterday from people who missed me and were concerned that something happened and wanted to be sure that I am OK and I assure you I am well. In fact, I had a very productive day yesterday and spent the entire day drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and excited at the thought of beginning to cut this project out. I believe I will be starting on the cutting part today, which you all know always makes me happy. What I am working on is a muliti-faceted idea, where the basic designs can be used in several different ways. These kinds of patterns excite me, as with them, you can make several different coordinating pieces to create a 'set.'
> 
> The theme for the project is spring bunnies. I don't really want to call them Easter bunnies, because they are very suitable to have for a decoration all throughout the spring, and summer too. I have several variations of the basic concept and I can't wait to not only show them to all of you, but to see them come to life myself. Below is a portion of one of the pieces in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you see what I have in mind for this little guy!
> 
> I find myself thinking about projects in this way more often. I sometimes get muddled down because I can't decide which direction to go with it. Sometimes I see projects as ornaments. Other times as word art. Still other times as plaques. There are so many interesting finishes that I have to work with besides using beautiful hard wood that I also need to make the choices of how to finish the pieces. I find myself wondering - "If I finish it this way, would people have liked it better that way?"
> 
> I have all these ideas in my head that go through this process. In the past, it sometimes gets to the point where I am stifled by having too many choices to make. The ideas go round and round in my head until I get overwhelmed and wind up abandoning them altogether.
> 
> But this time around, I am just going to tackle one version at a time. I am starting with thinking in one direction and just getting things done. As I draw here, I can picture the finished pieces and by the time I was finished drawing yesterday, I knew exactly how I wanted to complete them. I spent literally the entire day at my computer drawing, and I finished things up around 8:30. Now just a little 'tweaking' and I am ready to cut the first phase of these pieces out. And I am excited to get started.
> 
> I am already thinking ahead to the second version of this project, too. I think Keith has some cutting to do today so in between sessions at the saw, I can begin drawing on the next part. It will be nice to see the results of these projects over the next few days.
> 
> I thank all of you who were concerned when I didn't write yesterday. I appreciate that you are looking out for me and that I have become a regular part of your day. In the next few weeks, I may take some time off of writing here and there and miss a day once in a while. Sometimes there is just 'work' to do and it isn't particularly interesting to write about other than "I am drawing." I don't want to write just for the sake of writing and I do think some mornings that my time is best spent working. It will make for more interesting posts later on.
> 
> It's mid-week here and rainy and very much like spring. I think my project will be ready just in time to welcome some warmer weather and sunshine. I wish you all a great Wednesday.


Absolutely nothing wrong with taking a day off every now and then! Yes, we do wonder and fret a bit when you don't post. We also realize you need time to yourself every now and then!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Occasional Day Away*
> 
> I took the day off of writing here yesterday and spent pretty much of the time drawing. With all the organizing that I have been doing lately, I really needed some extra time for some work. I am approaching my 1000th blog here and have been writing to you for just under three years now. That is a lot of writing and sometimes it is difficult to think of something interesting to talk about that I haven't mentioned before. While I realize that probably most of you who have become regular readers recently don't go back and read all 900+ blogs, there are times when I am doing 'busy work' and don't have new or exciting things to talk about or explain and I don't want to repeat myself too often. So on occasion I will take the day off.
> 
> I had a few messages yesterday from people who missed me and were concerned that something happened and wanted to be sure that I am OK and I assure you I am well. In fact, I had a very productive day yesterday and spent the entire day drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and excited at the thought of beginning to cut this project out. I believe I will be starting on the cutting part today, which you all know always makes me happy. What I am working on is a muliti-faceted idea, where the basic designs can be used in several different ways. These kinds of patterns excite me, as with them, you can make several different coordinating pieces to create a 'set.'
> 
> The theme for the project is spring bunnies. I don't really want to call them Easter bunnies, because they are very suitable to have for a decoration all throughout the spring, and summer too. I have several variations of the basic concept and I can't wait to not only show them to all of you, but to see them come to life myself. Below is a portion of one of the pieces in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you see what I have in mind for this little guy!
> 
> I find myself thinking about projects in this way more often. I sometimes get muddled down because I can't decide which direction to go with it. Sometimes I see projects as ornaments. Other times as word art. Still other times as plaques. There are so many interesting finishes that I have to work with besides using beautiful hard wood that I also need to make the choices of how to finish the pieces. I find myself wondering - "If I finish it this way, would people have liked it better that way?"
> 
> I have all these ideas in my head that go through this process. In the past, it sometimes gets to the point where I am stifled by having too many choices to make. The ideas go round and round in my head until I get overwhelmed and wind up abandoning them altogether.
> 
> But this time around, I am just going to tackle one version at a time. I am starting with thinking in one direction and just getting things done. As I draw here, I can picture the finished pieces and by the time I was finished drawing yesterday, I knew exactly how I wanted to complete them. I spent literally the entire day at my computer drawing, and I finished things up around 8:30. Now just a little 'tweaking' and I am ready to cut the first phase of these pieces out. And I am excited to get started.
> 
> I am already thinking ahead to the second version of this project, too. I think Keith has some cutting to do today so in between sessions at the saw, I can begin drawing on the next part. It will be nice to see the results of these projects over the next few days.
> 
> I thank all of you who were concerned when I didn't write yesterday. I appreciate that you are looking out for me and that I have become a regular part of your day. In the next few weeks, I may take some time off of writing here and there and miss a day once in a while. Sometimes there is just 'work' to do and it isn't particularly interesting to write about other than "I am drawing." I don't want to write just for the sake of writing and I do think some mornings that my time is best spent working. It will make for more interesting posts later on.
> 
> It's mid-week here and rainy and very much like spring. I think my project will be ready just in time to welcome some warmer weather and sunshine. I wish you all a great Wednesday.


Hi, Erwin! I do always feel bad when I get the emails from people who worry when I don't post. I know they are used to me posting every day. I just don't want to bore people on the days when there isn't a lot of excitement. The time to work is good, too although I did miss talking to some people. But once in a while, I figure missing a day here or there won't hurt. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday, so that is what matters. 

Thanks for checking in!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *An Occasional Day Away*
> 
> I took the day off of writing here yesterday and spent pretty much of the time drawing. With all the organizing that I have been doing lately, I really needed some extra time for some work. I am approaching my 1000th blog here and have been writing to you for just under three years now. That is a lot of writing and sometimes it is difficult to think of something interesting to talk about that I haven't mentioned before. While I realize that probably most of you who have become regular readers recently don't go back and read all 900+ blogs, there are times when I am doing 'busy work' and don't have new or exciting things to talk about or explain and I don't want to repeat myself too often. So on occasion I will take the day off.
> 
> I had a few messages yesterday from people who missed me and were concerned that something happened and wanted to be sure that I am OK and I assure you I am well. In fact, I had a very productive day yesterday and spent the entire day drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and excited at the thought of beginning to cut this project out. I believe I will be starting on the cutting part today, which you all know always makes me happy. What I am working on is a muliti-faceted idea, where the basic designs can be used in several different ways. These kinds of patterns excite me, as with them, you can make several different coordinating pieces to create a 'set.'
> 
> The theme for the project is spring bunnies. I don't really want to call them Easter bunnies, because they are very suitable to have for a decoration all throughout the spring, and summer too. I have several variations of the basic concept and I can't wait to not only show them to all of you, but to see them come to life myself. Below is a portion of one of the pieces in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you see what I have in mind for this little guy!
> 
> I find myself thinking about projects in this way more often. I sometimes get muddled down because I can't decide which direction to go with it. Sometimes I see projects as ornaments. Other times as word art. Still other times as plaques. There are so many interesting finishes that I have to work with besides using beautiful hard wood that I also need to make the choices of how to finish the pieces. I find myself wondering - "If I finish it this way, would people have liked it better that way?"
> 
> I have all these ideas in my head that go through this process. In the past, it sometimes gets to the point where I am stifled by having too many choices to make. The ideas go round and round in my head until I get overwhelmed and wind up abandoning them altogether.
> 
> But this time around, I am just going to tackle one version at a time. I am starting with thinking in one direction and just getting things done. As I draw here, I can picture the finished pieces and by the time I was finished drawing yesterday, I knew exactly how I wanted to complete them. I spent literally the entire day at my computer drawing, and I finished things up around 8:30. Now just a little 'tweaking' and I am ready to cut the first phase of these pieces out. And I am excited to get started.
> 
> I am already thinking ahead to the second version of this project, too. I think Keith has some cutting to do today so in between sessions at the saw, I can begin drawing on the next part. It will be nice to see the results of these projects over the next few days.
> 
> I thank all of you who were concerned when I didn't write yesterday. I appreciate that you are looking out for me and that I have become a regular part of your day. In the next few weeks, I may take some time off of writing here and there and miss a day once in a while. Sometimes there is just 'work' to do and it isn't particularly interesting to write about other than "I am drawing." I don't want to write just for the sake of writing and I do think some mornings that my time is best spent working. It will make for more interesting posts later on.
> 
> It's mid-week here and rainy and very much like spring. I think my project will be ready just in time to welcome some warmer weather and sunshine. I wish you all a great Wednesday.


Hi Sheila, it's good to have a day to yourself to do what you want to do. I would start worrying if you had 2 or 3 days off in a row! 
Looking forward to seeing what you are going to do with the Spring bunnies. I like the way this one's head is tilted. I can just imagine the expression on it's face!
It's a Westcoast day here, drizzly and grey but mild - good workshop weather!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Occasional Day Away*
> 
> I took the day off of writing here yesterday and spent pretty much of the time drawing. With all the organizing that I have been doing lately, I really needed some extra time for some work. I am approaching my 1000th blog here and have been writing to you for just under three years now. That is a lot of writing and sometimes it is difficult to think of something interesting to talk about that I haven't mentioned before. While I realize that probably most of you who have become regular readers recently don't go back and read all 900+ blogs, there are times when I am doing 'busy work' and don't have new or exciting things to talk about or explain and I don't want to repeat myself too often. So on occasion I will take the day off.
> 
> I had a few messages yesterday from people who missed me and were concerned that something happened and wanted to be sure that I am OK and I assure you I am well. In fact, I had a very productive day yesterday and spent the entire day drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and excited at the thought of beginning to cut this project out. I believe I will be starting on the cutting part today, which you all know always makes me happy. What I am working on is a muliti-faceted idea, where the basic designs can be used in several different ways. These kinds of patterns excite me, as with them, you can make several different coordinating pieces to create a 'set.'
> 
> The theme for the project is spring bunnies. I don't really want to call them Easter bunnies, because they are very suitable to have for a decoration all throughout the spring, and summer too. I have several variations of the basic concept and I can't wait to not only show them to all of you, but to see them come to life myself. Below is a portion of one of the pieces in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you see what I have in mind for this little guy!
> 
> I find myself thinking about projects in this way more often. I sometimes get muddled down because I can't decide which direction to go with it. Sometimes I see projects as ornaments. Other times as word art. Still other times as plaques. There are so many interesting finishes that I have to work with besides using beautiful hard wood that I also need to make the choices of how to finish the pieces. I find myself wondering - "If I finish it this way, would people have liked it better that way?"
> 
> I have all these ideas in my head that go through this process. In the past, it sometimes gets to the point where I am stifled by having too many choices to make. The ideas go round and round in my head until I get overwhelmed and wind up abandoning them altogether.
> 
> But this time around, I am just going to tackle one version at a time. I am starting with thinking in one direction and just getting things done. As I draw here, I can picture the finished pieces and by the time I was finished drawing yesterday, I knew exactly how I wanted to complete them. I spent literally the entire day at my computer drawing, and I finished things up around 8:30. Now just a little 'tweaking' and I am ready to cut the first phase of these pieces out. And I am excited to get started.
> 
> I am already thinking ahead to the second version of this project, too. I think Keith has some cutting to do today so in between sessions at the saw, I can begin drawing on the next part. It will be nice to see the results of these projects over the next few days.
> 
> I thank all of you who were concerned when I didn't write yesterday. I appreciate that you are looking out for me and that I have become a regular part of your day. In the next few weeks, I may take some time off of writing here and there and miss a day once in a while. Sometimes there is just 'work' to do and it isn't particularly interesting to write about other than "I am drawing." I don't want to write just for the sake of writing and I do think some mornings that my time is best spent working. It will make for more interesting posts later on.
> 
> It's mid-week here and rainy and very much like spring. I think my project will be ready just in time to welcome some warmer weather and sunshine. I wish you all a great Wednesday.


Hi, Anna!

I am just about ready to cut them out. They are CUTE and I like them! I have lots of things in store for these little guys! All fun too!

Our drizzly, warm day turned into a dark and stormy rain day. But considering that most of the States saw this system as snow, I suppose we are lucky. 

Have a good day yourself. Wishing you lots of sunshine!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *An Occasional Day Away*
> 
> I took the day off of writing here yesterday and spent pretty much of the time drawing. With all the organizing that I have been doing lately, I really needed some extra time for some work. I am approaching my 1000th blog here and have been writing to you for just under three years now. That is a lot of writing and sometimes it is difficult to think of something interesting to talk about that I haven't mentioned before. While I realize that probably most of you who have become regular readers recently don't go back and read all 900+ blogs, there are times when I am doing 'busy work' and don't have new or exciting things to talk about or explain and I don't want to repeat myself too often. So on occasion I will take the day off.
> 
> I had a few messages yesterday from people who missed me and were concerned that something happened and wanted to be sure that I am OK and I assure you I am well. In fact, I had a very productive day yesterday and spent the entire day drawing.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and excited at the thought of beginning to cut this project out. I believe I will be starting on the cutting part today, which you all know always makes me happy. What I am working on is a muliti-faceted idea, where the basic designs can be used in several different ways. These kinds of patterns excite me, as with them, you can make several different coordinating pieces to create a 'set.'
> 
> The theme for the project is spring bunnies. I don't really want to call them Easter bunnies, because they are very suitable to have for a decoration all throughout the spring, and summer too. I have several variations of the basic concept and I can't wait to not only show them to all of you, but to see them come to life myself. Below is a portion of one of the pieces in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you see what I have in mind for this little guy!
> 
> I find myself thinking about projects in this way more often. I sometimes get muddled down because I can't decide which direction to go with it. Sometimes I see projects as ornaments. Other times as word art. Still other times as plaques. There are so many interesting finishes that I have to work with besides using beautiful hard wood that I also need to make the choices of how to finish the pieces. I find myself wondering - "If I finish it this way, would people have liked it better that way?"
> 
> I have all these ideas in my head that go through this process. In the past, it sometimes gets to the point where I am stifled by having too many choices to make. The ideas go round and round in my head until I get overwhelmed and wind up abandoning them altogether.
> 
> But this time around, I am just going to tackle one version at a time. I am starting with thinking in one direction and just getting things done. As I draw here, I can picture the finished pieces and by the time I was finished drawing yesterday, I knew exactly how I wanted to complete them. I spent literally the entire day at my computer drawing, and I finished things up around 8:30. Now just a little 'tweaking' and I am ready to cut the first phase of these pieces out. And I am excited to get started.
> 
> I am already thinking ahead to the second version of this project, too. I think Keith has some cutting to do today so in between sessions at the saw, I can begin drawing on the next part. It will be nice to see the results of these projects over the next few days.
> 
> I thank all of you who were concerned when I didn't write yesterday. I appreciate that you are looking out for me and that I have become a regular part of your day. In the next few weeks, I may take some time off of writing here and there and miss a day once in a while. Sometimes there is just 'work' to do and it isn't particularly interesting to write about other than "I am drawing." I don't want to write just for the sake of writing and I do think some mornings that my time is best spent working. It will make for more interesting posts later on.
> 
> It's mid-week here and rainy and very much like spring. I think my project will be ready just in time to welcome some warmer weather and sunshine. I wish you all a great Wednesday.


Sheila we all need a day off whatever that is. 
Looking forward to seeing Bugs Bunny and all his friends
Top hats as in Alice in wonderland as well.

Have a fantastic day
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*Naked Bunnies*

Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.

Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.

I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.

I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.

I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.

As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?

I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:










I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'

I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'

All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.

As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.

I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)

While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.

It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:










I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done 

But they aren't finished yet!

I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.










They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)

So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:

"The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."

I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.

The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.

I wish you all a beautiful day also!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Great job, Sheila!

Lee


----------



## JoeinGa

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Ok, Ya got me… Hook, Line, and Sinker! But at least I did stay and read the whole thing 

And I wish for YOU a beautiful day also.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Thank you Lee! And thank you too for staying Joe! It's hard to think of "titles" every day! Sometimes that is more difficult than writing the blog. I thought I may as well have fun with it!

Have a great day you two!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Didn't think I'd ever say this, but, here goes: I think they'll look better NOT being naked. I haven't even had any Guinness' yet.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


I think so too, Roger! But I pooped out last night and figured I would dress them today. I'm kinda glad to hear that you haven't had any Guinness' yet! It is only 10am my time.  (It IS noon somewhere though!)

Stay tuned . . .

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Sheila they are not naked they are tattooed 

Soup n bread mmmmmmmmmmmh!

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Hi, Jamie!
Today's lunch - tuna with granny smith apple, pecans, dried cranberries, and of course onion. I have been eating good lately! 










I won't starve, that's for sure!

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Mmmmmmmmmm solid food, droooooooooool

LoL
Jamie


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


now you just need the pig with a shotgun (that can´t hit anything with it) bugs bunny call fessor 

cute bunnies but ain´t they little short-eyes 

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Oh Jamie! I didn't mean to brag! 

Hi, Dennis! How have you been? I really didn't want to put the eyes in, as these are mainly silhouettes except for the decoration. I suppose it would be easy enough to do so though. Then they will see Elmer Fudd approaching.  
Tell Silke I send my best. Thanks for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Hi Sheila, I can see these guys blown up a bit in size and attached to my garden fence! Love them! 
Certainly wasn't bunny weather on the Westcoast today - deluge of rain! Still, it's mild so we can't complain.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Naked Bunnies*
> 
> Alright everyone - get your minds out of the gutter. It gets to be rather hard thinking up over 900 unique blog titles that would peak your interest. If you are reading this far than I have done my job. And all of my bunnies are definitely 'naked'. So we're good.
> 
> Yesterday was a day that I suppose I could call a 'banner day.' It was one of those days when lots of things happened, I was terribly busy, but I accomplished a great deal. Although it was dark and stormy outside and rained most of the day, I still didn't feel pulled down by the gloominess. I even managed to make a splendid pot of beef vegetable and barley soup for dinner (I cheated on the rolls though, and used packaged crescent rolls!) But that's OK. I felt my time was best spent working on my projects. Besides - I like packaged crescent rolls.
> 
> I spent the morning doing some final tweaking on the pattern that I drew up the previous day. Since the piece were small, it was essential that everything be accurate. When I printed out the final copy for inspection, I wondered if I didn't push things a little too far this time. Some of the swirls and curls looked daunting and I realized that they weren't going to be the easiest things to cut. But every pattern can't be for the beginners. I think that people would get bored with that. Besides - what better way to stretch your abilities than trying something that posed a bit of a challenge? So onward I went.
> 
> I chose a lovely piece of 1/4" thick maple for the design. It was about 6" wide and had a beautiful and tight, even grain. That would work well with the gentle swirls and hold the design well. Many people don't realize the importance of choosing the type of wood they plan to use for their projects. I feel that it is especially important to carefully pick a wood type that is suitable to the intricacy of the design. It gives you a better chance of succeeding.
> 
> I laid out my ten bunny pattern pieces on the board and it took up exactly half the length. This was perfect, as I planned to cut these pieces two layers deep. I have several variations in mind for these pieces and it certainly wouldn't hurt to cut an additional set. Besides - cutting through two thicknesses of 1/4" maple would give me the precise control that I would need to accomplish this design comfortably. It was meant to be.
> 
> As usual, I tried to choose the most difficult piece to begin cutting. My philosophy on that is that if it is going to fail, I want to know early on before I waste additional time and wood finding out. If I can accomplish the hardest piece, then the rest of them would be easy. Right?
> 
> I drilled all the decorative holes first, and then the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed one of my really small bits to drill the holes for the design, as many of the cut-outs are just thin slices. But I like the way that looks and I think it adds to the beauty of the piece and makes the design 'flow.'
> 
> I used my smallest blade for the job (the reverse tooth 2/0) and I found it did a wonderful job. I was also happy that I stacked these pieces, as the amount of resistance was just perfect. Cutting them was actually very relaxing and as I sat there at the saw with my headphones playing some of my favorite music, I was truly in my 'happy place.'
> 
> All went well and there were no boo-boos. I did need to adjust just a couple of lines, as looking at them on the table of the scroll saw was certainly a bit different than looking at them magnified 1200 times on my computer screen, but the adjustments were negligible and the design looked no worse for the changes.
> 
> As I finished each piece and peeled off the pattern, I felt more confident about my ideas concerning these shapes. I have lots planned for them in different variations, and this is only the beginning. And it is a good one at that.
> 
> I had to switch gears for a while when finished cutting them. I had found out that the Artist's Club had accepted my Haunted Halloween Mask ornaments for their catalog and I needed to cut a couple of kits out and get them shipped out tomorrow. As usual, the deadlines are tight and I am grateful that I had them nearly ready to go out the door, hoping that my submission would be accepted. This would insure us at least some production work over the slower summer season and came as a bit of a relief (Yes! I do worry when I submit that things won't be accepted!)
> 
> While I was at cutting the kits, I also decided to cut several sets of these bunnies in silhouette form (without the inside cuts) for additional projects. I have a couple of ideas for them for the painters too, and I needed a couple of sets to experiment with.
> 
> It was exactly 10:02 when I finally sat down with my tea to relax last night. I was going to leave the sanding of the bunnies until today, but I just was too excited and wanted to see how they looked. So here they are - sanded and naked and ready for the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize again for the low res picture, but apparently it must be done
> 
> But they aren't finished yet!
> 
> I have several nice plans for these happy little spring bunnies. The scrolled in details are just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 'naked' now and ready to get all dolled up for spring. And I have a couple of great variations that will make these darling little bunnies quite versatile. (Can you tell I am excited?)
> 
> So that will be all for today. I will end with a quote that I saw on Facebook this morning. I read it and thought that it was quite fitting for the place that I am in now with my designing. Here you go:
> 
> "The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them."
> 
> I tried to find the source of the quote, but it came up as "Unknown." But in thinking about it, there is really a lot of truth in that. I find that my best designs are the ones that I do for myself, from my heart. The rest usually just falls into place.
> 
> The sun is shining today and there are only a couple of small piles of snow left to melt. I have the window cracked open and I can smell the fresh air of spring. It's going to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day also!


Hi, Anna! I woke up this morning to SNOW! Just a touch though, and only on the grassy areas. The pavement was still clear which shows it is getting warmer overall.

I have lots of fun things planned for these bunnies. Larger ones will be really cute! They can be "Guardians of the Garden!" That is a great idea! I finished the wood toned ones (see the next blog) and I am working on some colored ones. I have lots of plans for these little guys! 

Have a great day today! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*

I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.

So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)










I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!










Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)

I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.

But there will be more to come . . .

This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned. 

So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.

I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!










Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!

Have a great day today!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


That bling really does dress up those fine scrolled projects o yours. Have a good, safe, weekend


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


That sure dresses them Sheila
Have you seen the Celtic Hares?

Have a Stupendous day & a cuppa

Jamie


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


As always, great job Sheila.

Lee


----------



## JesseTutt

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


I am glad you dressed up the bunnies. Pictures of Naked bunnies should never be on the Internet ;-)


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Good morning Sheila. The bunnies look great all dressed up for Spring. 
The sun is trying to poke through here. Spring is definitely in the air.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Thank you all for the nice comments. This group is just the beginning! I have a couple of other versions to show you all too!

Jesse - I think "strategically placed rhinestones" are a good alternative to "naked!" 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hi, Anna! We have some SNOW here! (Even I am ready for some spring!) But no worries - I got all my errands finished and I can pack it in for the weekend and work on this project. I am excited because it will be so much FUN to see the different versions come to life. They will be perfect for my little 'all season tree' as well as for some special gifts. I am in a happy place! I hope you have a wonderful weekend too! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


hello Sheila 
everyone looks good when dressed up ….. even bunnies  nice idea with the butterfly
hugs sendt to you from the princess  she is back to her pain in the A…. teen mood …. LOL
now we don´t have to get the toolbox in her mouth twice a day 
still on soft food and have to heal the next 9-10 weeks and in the end of may she are going 
to have the screwsystem removed from the jaws 
but I can give her back on her teasing at the moment …. saying she looks werd now 
after she has gone from overbite to underbite … telling she is look like sammy davies junior …. LOL
it has to be so at the moment … will change when she growing and move the upper front teeth forward

me I´m looking forward to have a quite weekend of from the job 
last week over 80 hours and this week over 70 … I think I deserve a little sleep ..lol
before i have to tackle a huge amount of paperwork …... way behind on that :-(
but when done I can look forward to some cash …... I think my bank will love that …. LOL

over the next couple of days we look forward to deal with three minor blitz so we can expect up to 
12-15 inch of snow 

have a nice weekend
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All Dressed Up (Just a Bit!)*
> 
> I am rather in a hurry this morning because I have a great amount of things that I want to accomplish today. Among them is to get the pattern packet ready and put up on the site for the bunny ornaments that I showed yesterday. I was very pleased (and a little surprised) with the great amount of responses I received regarding these little guys, and I am thrilled because I really love them too.
> 
> So without further delay, below are the pictures of them "dressed up" (just a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they looked particularly elegant with just a sheer ivory organza ribbon and just a few pastel rhinestones applied. The maple was finished by applying mineral oil, allowing it to absorb in for several hours and then spraying with a couple of thin coats of shellac. The color of the wood is warm and rich and looks just beautiful with the sheer ribbon and pastel glimmer of the stones. I really love them this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I skewed them a bit for the photographs, so if they look a bit distorted, that is why. (Again, I apologize for having to do this!)
> 
> I am thrilled with how they turned out and very pleased that so many of you liked them naked. I hope you like them even more 'slightly' dressed.
> 
> But there will be more to come . . .
> 
> This is only the first version of the pieces. I have a couple of additional ideas up my sleeves for these cute silhouettes. For the painters that read here - there are some fun and special variations here for you too. Please stay tuned.
> 
> So that is where I will leave it today. I woke up to a thin layer of snow with some additional flakes falling as I write. However, it is only sticking on the lawn and not on any paved areas, which indicates that the ground is warming and soon it will be spring.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley is offering FREE SHIPPING for any order over $40 now through March 25th. I know their stuff is a bit more expensive, but I do like to get a couple of things and take advantage of their free shipping promotions when they have them. I just thought I would give you all a head's up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is really Friday already! Sheesh! This week went by so quickly! I hope you all have a great day and I hope you are all planning a wonderful creative weekend!
> 
> Have a great day today!


Hi, Dennis! Thank you for stopping in!  I am happy to hear that Silke is getting back to feeling good again. I am sure this summer she will be happy that this is all behind her.

Boy! Your work schedule is brutal. Lots of long hours for sure. I hope you take some time to rest up and spend time with your family. We all need to relax a bit from time to time.

We got more snow today too. It was nice yesterday - almost spring-like - but today we had a white blanket that actually stayed the entire day! I do love the snow, but I am also looking forward to some warm days when I can drive to the beach. But that will come soon enough . . .

Take care and tell Silke I said 'Hi!" Stay tuned for more versions of the bunnies. I have several things planned for them.

Bye for now, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Bunny of a Different Color*

As promised, I gave my little bunnies a new look with a dash of some pretty pastel colors. I had mentioned that when I cut these little guys out the other day that I stacked them, so I got double the mileage out of my cutting time.

The wood used here is 3/16" maple. That makes it an ideal project to stack-cut. I attached the two layers of wood using hot melt glue in the waste areas of the corners and the added thickness gave me a lot more control when cutting these precise swirls. Even though I used the 2/0 scroll saw blade, it would have went through one thickness almost too easily to have the control needed to accomplish the design. But double-cutting slowed things down just enough to make things much more comfortable and fun. Besides - having an extra set of pieces was great.

To stain them, I picked some lovely pastel DecoArt Americana acrylic paint. I used the paint with a gel medium (also by DecoArt) called Antiquing and Staining medium, which mixes with the paint to make it into a transparent stain. I love this stuff because it allows you to use the entire 300+ palette of Americana colors, and you can mix it to any opacity you desire. If you want your stain more transparent, you just add a bit more medium. If you want your coverage to be more solid, you add more paint. The medium also gives you a bit more drying time and you are better able to blend the paint on the project, and unlike water it doesn't raise the grain on the wood.

For these ornaments, I decided that I wanted a decent amount of coverage. Instead of applying the stain thick, which could have looked uneven and streaky, I applied it in two thin coats. One thing to note - when using this product it extends the drying time so that means it takes a little longer to dry completely before you apply another coat. Otherwise you wind up pulling the previous coat off the project which can look patchy. I found using a hair dryer to make things dry faster helped a great deal. (Yes! I am sometimes impatient!) I then sprayed the ornaments with two very light coats of gloss varnish. I loved the results!










As with the first batch, I added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to each bunny:










They were fast and easy to do. I just placed them and then touched the heat wand to them for 5-10 seconds and they were good to go:










I then added a coordinating organza ribbon around their necks to finish them off. Even the white bunny looked beautiful and elegant. These would make lovely wedding decorations I thought!










I spent the evening preparing the pattern packet and loading the project onto my site. They are called SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Ornaments.

The instructions include all the cutting and decorating instructions for both versions of the ornaments - the ones shown here today and the ones from yesterday. I am pretty proud of them and I thought they came out nice.

I finished up somewhere around 11pm. I was tired, but I was happy that I accomplished so much in the day. After feeling as if I was treading water for the last few weeks, it felt wonderful to see these projects completed.

But I am not done with bunnies yet!

I have another couple of versions that will be geared for the painters. These bunnies will be only cut out as silhouettes and the majority of the decorating will be painting. But there are two different techniques that I want to do on them, so two more sets are in order it seems.

I really love these bunnies! They are not only good designs for the up and coming Easter holiday, but they are also great to have out all through the spring and summer season. There is no reason at all why you can't have these brightly colored critters around for the next several months. They are fun and easy to make, and oh - so pretty!










I can't decide if I like their natural colored clothes or the pretty pastels shown here better. I am happy that I have both sets here to use on my little all season tree, as I think that they will all look great there. Even though we had a light blanket of snow fall yesterday, I think it may be time to change my little tree to look more spring like.

Today I am going to work on the next version of the bunnies. Wait until you see what else I have planned for them! I can't wait to see how they turn out!

Have a wonderful day today! "Hoppy" Saturday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bunny of a Different Color*
> 
> As promised, I gave my little bunnies a new look with a dash of some pretty pastel colors. I had mentioned that when I cut these little guys out the other day that I stacked them, so I got double the mileage out of my cutting time.
> 
> The wood used here is 3/16" maple. That makes it an ideal project to stack-cut. I attached the two layers of wood using hot melt glue in the waste areas of the corners and the added thickness gave me a lot more control when cutting these precise swirls. Even though I used the 2/0 scroll saw blade, it would have went through one thickness almost too easily to have the control needed to accomplish the design. But double-cutting slowed things down just enough to make things much more comfortable and fun. Besides - having an extra set of pieces was great.
> 
> To stain them, I picked some lovely pastel DecoArt Americana acrylic paint. I used the paint with a gel medium (also by DecoArt) called Antiquing and Staining medium, which mixes with the paint to make it into a transparent stain. I love this stuff because it allows you to use the entire 300+ palette of Americana colors, and you can mix it to any opacity you desire. If you want your stain more transparent, you just add a bit more medium. If you want your coverage to be more solid, you add more paint. The medium also gives you a bit more drying time and you are better able to blend the paint on the project, and unlike water it doesn't raise the grain on the wood.
> 
> For these ornaments, I decided that I wanted a decent amount of coverage. Instead of applying the stain thick, which could have looked uneven and streaky, I applied it in two thin coats. One thing to note - when using this product it extends the drying time so that means it takes a little longer to dry completely before you apply another coat. Otherwise you wind up pulling the previous coat off the project which can look patchy. I found using a hair dryer to make things dry faster helped a great deal. (Yes! I am sometimes impatient!) I then sprayed the ornaments with two very light coats of gloss varnish. I loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first batch, I added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to each bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fast and easy to do. I just placed them and then touched the heat wand to them for 5-10 seconds and they were good to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a coordinating organza ribbon around their necks to finish them off. Even the white bunny looked beautiful and elegant. These would make lovely wedding decorations I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the evening preparing the pattern packet and loading the project onto my site. They are called SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Ornaments.
> 
> The instructions include all the cutting and decorating instructions for both versions of the ornaments - the ones shown here today and the ones from yesterday. I am pretty proud of them and I thought they came out nice.
> 
> I finished up somewhere around 11pm. I was tired, but I was happy that I accomplished so much in the day. After feeling as if I was treading water for the last few weeks, it felt wonderful to see these projects completed.
> 
> But I am not done with bunnies yet!
> 
> I have another couple of versions that will be geared for the painters. These bunnies will be only cut out as silhouettes and the majority of the decorating will be painting. But there are two different techniques that I want to do on them, so two more sets are in order it seems.
> 
> I really love these bunnies! They are not only good designs for the up and coming Easter holiday, but they are also great to have out all through the spring and summer season. There is no reason at all why you can't have these brightly colored critters around for the next several months. They are fun and easy to make, and oh - so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I like their natural colored clothes or the pretty pastels shown here better. I am happy that I have both sets here to use on my little all season tree, as I think that they will all look great there. Even though we had a light blanket of snow fall yesterday, I think it may be time to change my little tree to look more spring like.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the next version of the bunnies. Wait until you see what else I have planned for them! I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! "Hoppy" Saturday!


Sheila the colour wash is brilliant and you don't need to choose
you can have both  A case of have your bunny and eat it
I can imagine them being a fair bit of work but they would be nice to attach 
to a nice wee chocolate egg, then they would have something to eat and 
something to keep.

Well still snowing
Have a great weekend
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bunny of a Different Color*
> 
> As promised, I gave my little bunnies a new look with a dash of some pretty pastel colors. I had mentioned that when I cut these little guys out the other day that I stacked them, so I got double the mileage out of my cutting time.
> 
> The wood used here is 3/16" maple. That makes it an ideal project to stack-cut. I attached the two layers of wood using hot melt glue in the waste areas of the corners and the added thickness gave me a lot more control when cutting these precise swirls. Even though I used the 2/0 scroll saw blade, it would have went through one thickness almost too easily to have the control needed to accomplish the design. But double-cutting slowed things down just enough to make things much more comfortable and fun. Besides - having an extra set of pieces was great.
> 
> To stain them, I picked some lovely pastel DecoArt Americana acrylic paint. I used the paint with a gel medium (also by DecoArt) called Antiquing and Staining medium, which mixes with the paint to make it into a transparent stain. I love this stuff because it allows you to use the entire 300+ palette of Americana colors, and you can mix it to any opacity you desire. If you want your stain more transparent, you just add a bit more medium. If you want your coverage to be more solid, you add more paint. The medium also gives you a bit more drying time and you are better able to blend the paint on the project, and unlike water it doesn't raise the grain on the wood.
> 
> For these ornaments, I decided that I wanted a decent amount of coverage. Instead of applying the stain thick, which could have looked uneven and streaky, I applied it in two thin coats. One thing to note - when using this product it extends the drying time so that means it takes a little longer to dry completely before you apply another coat. Otherwise you wind up pulling the previous coat off the project which can look patchy. I found using a hair dryer to make things dry faster helped a great deal. (Yes! I am sometimes impatient!) I then sprayed the ornaments with two very light coats of gloss varnish. I loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first batch, I added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to each bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fast and easy to do. I just placed them and then touched the heat wand to them for 5-10 seconds and they were good to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a coordinating organza ribbon around their necks to finish them off. Even the white bunny looked beautiful and elegant. These would make lovely wedding decorations I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the evening preparing the pattern packet and loading the project onto my site. They are called SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Ornaments.
> 
> The instructions include all the cutting and decorating instructions for both versions of the ornaments - the ones shown here today and the ones from yesterday. I am pretty proud of them and I thought they came out nice.
> 
> I finished up somewhere around 11pm. I was tired, but I was happy that I accomplished so much in the day. After feeling as if I was treading water for the last few weeks, it felt wonderful to see these projects completed.
> 
> But I am not done with bunnies yet!
> 
> I have another couple of versions that will be geared for the painters. These bunnies will be only cut out as silhouettes and the majority of the decorating will be painting. But there are two different techniques that I want to do on them, so two more sets are in order it seems.
> 
> I really love these bunnies! They are not only good designs for the up and coming Easter holiday, but they are also great to have out all through the spring and summer season. There is no reason at all why you can't have these brightly colored critters around for the next several months. They are fun and easy to make, and oh - so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I like their natural colored clothes or the pretty pastels shown here better. I am happy that I have both sets here to use on my little all season tree, as I think that they will all look great there. Even though we had a light blanket of snow fall yesterday, I think it may be time to change my little tree to look more spring like.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the next version of the bunnies. Wait until you see what else I have planned for them! I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! "Hoppy" Saturday!


Good morning Sheila. Jamie's right - with stack cutting you can have both versions. I can't decide which I like best so maybe I'll just have to do both! And I think I'll do a bigger version too as garden decorations. (Hopefully for this summer!) I'm gearing up for some carving shows so my project list is getting bigger!
Drizzly rain today but the forecast is sun for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bunny of a Different Color*
> 
> As promised, I gave my little bunnies a new look with a dash of some pretty pastel colors. I had mentioned that when I cut these little guys out the other day that I stacked them, so I got double the mileage out of my cutting time.
> 
> The wood used here is 3/16" maple. That makes it an ideal project to stack-cut. I attached the two layers of wood using hot melt glue in the waste areas of the corners and the added thickness gave me a lot more control when cutting these precise swirls. Even though I used the 2/0 scroll saw blade, it would have went through one thickness almost too easily to have the control needed to accomplish the design. But double-cutting slowed things down just enough to make things much more comfortable and fun. Besides - having an extra set of pieces was great.
> 
> To stain them, I picked some lovely pastel DecoArt Americana acrylic paint. I used the paint with a gel medium (also by DecoArt) called Antiquing and Staining medium, which mixes with the paint to make it into a transparent stain. I love this stuff because it allows you to use the entire 300+ palette of Americana colors, and you can mix it to any opacity you desire. If you want your stain more transparent, you just add a bit more medium. If you want your coverage to be more solid, you add more paint. The medium also gives you a bit more drying time and you are better able to blend the paint on the project, and unlike water it doesn't raise the grain on the wood.
> 
> For these ornaments, I decided that I wanted a decent amount of coverage. Instead of applying the stain thick, which could have looked uneven and streaky, I applied it in two thin coats. One thing to note - when using this product it extends the drying time so that means it takes a little longer to dry completely before you apply another coat. Otherwise you wind up pulling the previous coat off the project which can look patchy. I found using a hair dryer to make things dry faster helped a great deal. (Yes! I am sometimes impatient!) I then sprayed the ornaments with two very light coats of gloss varnish. I loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first batch, I added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to each bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fast and easy to do. I just placed them and then touched the heat wand to them for 5-10 seconds and they were good to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a coordinating organza ribbon around their necks to finish them off. Even the white bunny looked beautiful and elegant. These would make lovely wedding decorations I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the evening preparing the pattern packet and loading the project onto my site. They are called SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Ornaments.
> 
> The instructions include all the cutting and decorating instructions for both versions of the ornaments - the ones shown here today and the ones from yesterday. I am pretty proud of them and I thought they came out nice.
> 
> I finished up somewhere around 11pm. I was tired, but I was happy that I accomplished so much in the day. After feeling as if I was treading water for the last few weeks, it felt wonderful to see these projects completed.
> 
> But I am not done with bunnies yet!
> 
> I have another couple of versions that will be geared for the painters. These bunnies will be only cut out as silhouettes and the majority of the decorating will be painting. But there are two different techniques that I want to do on them, so two more sets are in order it seems.
> 
> I really love these bunnies! They are not only good designs for the up and coming Easter holiday, but they are also great to have out all through the spring and summer season. There is no reason at all why you can't have these brightly colored critters around for the next several months. They are fun and easy to make, and oh - so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I like their natural colored clothes or the pretty pastels shown here better. I am happy that I have both sets here to use on my little all season tree, as I think that they will all look great there. Even though we had a light blanket of snow fall yesterday, I think it may be time to change my little tree to look more spring like.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the next version of the bunnies. Wait until you see what else I have planned for them! I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! "Hoppy" Saturday!


Great looking bunnies, but the idea of using them for a wedding cake might bring a few risque comments from
the multiplication aspect. A little cloudy today, but Butte, Mt. (the St. Patty's Party capital) has snow
predicted for tomorrow morning, but it may clear up for the parade, and will probably not affect the green
beer capacity. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Bunny of a Different Color*
> 
> As promised, I gave my little bunnies a new look with a dash of some pretty pastel colors. I had mentioned that when I cut these little guys out the other day that I stacked them, so I got double the mileage out of my cutting time.
> 
> The wood used here is 3/16" maple. That makes it an ideal project to stack-cut. I attached the two layers of wood using hot melt glue in the waste areas of the corners and the added thickness gave me a lot more control when cutting these precise swirls. Even though I used the 2/0 scroll saw blade, it would have went through one thickness almost too easily to have the control needed to accomplish the design. But double-cutting slowed things down just enough to make things much more comfortable and fun. Besides - having an extra set of pieces was great.
> 
> To stain them, I picked some lovely pastel DecoArt Americana acrylic paint. I used the paint with a gel medium (also by DecoArt) called Antiquing and Staining medium, which mixes with the paint to make it into a transparent stain. I love this stuff because it allows you to use the entire 300+ palette of Americana colors, and you can mix it to any opacity you desire. If you want your stain more transparent, you just add a bit more medium. If you want your coverage to be more solid, you add more paint. The medium also gives you a bit more drying time and you are better able to blend the paint on the project, and unlike water it doesn't raise the grain on the wood.
> 
> For these ornaments, I decided that I wanted a decent amount of coverage. Instead of applying the stain thick, which could have looked uneven and streaky, I applied it in two thin coats. One thing to note - when using this product it extends the drying time so that means it takes a little longer to dry completely before you apply another coat. Otherwise you wind up pulling the previous coat off the project which can look patchy. I found using a hair dryer to make things dry faster helped a great deal. (Yes! I am sometimes impatient!) I then sprayed the ornaments with two very light coats of gloss varnish. I loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first batch, I added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to each bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fast and easy to do. I just placed them and then touched the heat wand to them for 5-10 seconds and they were good to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a coordinating organza ribbon around their necks to finish them off. Even the white bunny looked beautiful and elegant. These would make lovely wedding decorations I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the evening preparing the pattern packet and loading the project onto my site. They are called SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Ornaments.
> 
> The instructions include all the cutting and decorating instructions for both versions of the ornaments - the ones shown here today and the ones from yesterday. I am pretty proud of them and I thought they came out nice.
> 
> I finished up somewhere around 11pm. I was tired, but I was happy that I accomplished so much in the day. After feeling as if I was treading water for the last few weeks, it felt wonderful to see these projects completed.
> 
> But I am not done with bunnies yet!
> 
> I have another couple of versions that will be geared for the painters. These bunnies will be only cut out as silhouettes and the majority of the decorating will be painting. But there are two different techniques that I want to do on them, so two more sets are in order it seems.
> 
> I really love these bunnies! They are not only good designs for the up and coming Easter holiday, but they are also great to have out all through the spring and summer season. There is no reason at all why you can't have these brightly colored critters around for the next several months. They are fun and easy to make, and oh - so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I like their natural colored clothes or the pretty pastels shown here better. I am happy that I have both sets here to use on my little all season tree, as I think that they will all look great there. Even though we had a light blanket of snow fall yesterday, I think it may be time to change my little tree to look more spring like.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the next version of the bunnies. Wait until you see what else I have planned for them! I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! "Hoppy" Saturday!


Thank you all for the nice comments. They are great fun to do and I really had fun creating them. I am doing the painted version today and they are just as fun. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progressing . . . *

I am just stopping by quickly today to say good day to you all. I spent the day yesterday working on the painted version(s) of my little bunnies.

As with most things, the progress that I am making is slower than I had anticipated. There is a lot to think about and I am trying to filter my thought process to one step/version at a time. I find that the more I teach through my patterns the more detailed I want to be. I suppose that this comes from the experiences I have had with customers' questions and thoughts on the projects and it makes me see where I may have not explained things as clearly as I could have in the past.

Getting new people interested in new techniques is a goal of mine. I suppose that is why I usually offer more than one option in my patterns - to entice people to try something different that they may not have tried before. I figure if the information is right in front of them and explained clearly and concisely, they may try something new and find that they really enjoy it.

So what is my obsession with helping others be creative?

I don't know. I suppose that one thing that I notice is that when people are busy creating, they seem to be a bit happier. This is true for myself also. If we focus on positive and productive things, then we don't have time to dwell on the negative things or people around us.

I notice this a great deal when observing my Facebook friends. It seems to me that the most positive posts I see are those that are done by my creative friends. I am generalizing, of course, and this isn't always the case. But for the most part, the people that are creating and teaching others to create tend to be the most inspiring and happiest. And they certainly draw my interest.

I spent the day yesterday base coating 40 bunnies in bright spring colors. There are 40 because I have four sets of 10 pieces that I am going to be finishing up. Two of the sets are going to be done one way and two are going to be done another. I prefer to surprise you all so that is all I will say about them.

I plan on keeping a full set of each for myself for my little all season tree. I think that adorning it in bunnies will be a wonderful theme for it this spring. While I love the polar bears and penguins and the icy blue and silver beads and glass icicles and snowflakes that are on it now, I think it is time to change seasons and bring in those soft spring colors.

Growing up in Chicago meant having four seasons. I am happy that Nova Scotia's climate is very similar to that of the Midwest. While we don't experience the intense heat that we did on those summer days in Chicago (thank goodness!) we do get warm enough to enjoy an afternoon on the beach. I love the winter, but around this time of year I think I had my fill of cold and I look forward to milder days ahead.

I'ts St. Patrick's Day today, as you may well know. While those in Chicago are very aware of the holiday, here in Nova Scotia is passes with little notice. On Friday I was at the store and purchased some Montreal Smoked Meat, which is as close as I can get to corned beef, and some saurkruat, Swiss cheese and rye bread to make a Reuben sandwich. Finding rye bread however was a challenge in itself, and I had to go to two stores to find some. Even then there was only one type which cost about $4.50 for approximately eight thin slices. But such is life. Here on the French Shore of Nova Scotia, rye bread isn't apparently called for often.

Today I will be working on the next step of the painted bunnies. I spent the evening last night educating myself a little more on the technique I plan to use so I will be able to teach it properly in my pattern. One of the best parts of teaching is that I am always learning. Then when I learn new things, I can't wait to share them with everyone else, as I know so many other creative people who are thirsty for knowledge and looking to learn. We love to share information with each other and are continually inspired by our peers. It is a good and positive way to be.

So I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I woke up this morning to bright sunshine and even though it is cool out, it is certainly going to be a lovely day. I plan to have a great day today as I move into the next phase of designing. I'ts all good!

Happy St. Patrick's Day to my Irish friends! Happy Sunday to you all.










(This beautiful image is a colored pencil drawing by Cyra R. Cancel. You can see more of her work at http://www.ebsqart.com/Artist/Cyra-R-Cancel/11049/Art-Portfolio/1/ )


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progressing . . . *
> 
> I am just stopping by quickly today to say good day to you all. I spent the day yesterday working on the painted version(s) of my little bunnies.
> 
> As with most things, the progress that I am making is slower than I had anticipated. There is a lot to think about and I am trying to filter my thought process to one step/version at a time. I find that the more I teach through my patterns the more detailed I want to be. I suppose that this comes from the experiences I have had with customers' questions and thoughts on the projects and it makes me see where I may have not explained things as clearly as I could have in the past.
> 
> Getting new people interested in new techniques is a goal of mine. I suppose that is why I usually offer more than one option in my patterns - to entice people to try something different that they may not have tried before. I figure if the information is right in front of them and explained clearly and concisely, they may try something new and find that they really enjoy it.
> 
> So what is my obsession with helping others be creative?
> 
> I don't know. I suppose that one thing that I notice is that when people are busy creating, they seem to be a bit happier. This is true for myself also. If we focus on positive and productive things, then we don't have time to dwell on the negative things or people around us.
> 
> I notice this a great deal when observing my Facebook friends. It seems to me that the most positive posts I see are those that are done by my creative friends. I am generalizing, of course, and this isn't always the case. But for the most part, the people that are creating and teaching others to create tend to be the most inspiring and happiest. And they certainly draw my interest.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday base coating 40 bunnies in bright spring colors. There are 40 because I have four sets of 10 pieces that I am going to be finishing up. Two of the sets are going to be done one way and two are going to be done another. I prefer to surprise you all so that is all I will say about them.
> 
> I plan on keeping a full set of each for myself for my little all season tree. I think that adorning it in bunnies will be a wonderful theme for it this spring. While I love the polar bears and penguins and the icy blue and silver beads and glass icicles and snowflakes that are on it now, I think it is time to change seasons and bring in those soft spring colors.
> 
> Growing up in Chicago meant having four seasons. I am happy that Nova Scotia's climate is very similar to that of the Midwest. While we don't experience the intense heat that we did on those summer days in Chicago (thank goodness!) we do get warm enough to enjoy an afternoon on the beach. I love the winter, but around this time of year I think I had my fill of cold and I look forward to milder days ahead.
> 
> I'ts St. Patrick's Day today, as you may well know. While those in Chicago are very aware of the holiday, here in Nova Scotia is passes with little notice. On Friday I was at the store and purchased some Montreal Smoked Meat, which is as close as I can get to corned beef, and some saurkruat, Swiss cheese and rye bread to make a Reuben sandwich. Finding rye bread however was a challenge in itself, and I had to go to two stores to find some. Even then there was only one type which cost about $4.50 for approximately eight thin slices. But such is life. Here on the French Shore of Nova Scotia, rye bread isn't apparently called for often.
> 
> Today I will be working on the next step of the painted bunnies. I spent the evening last night educating myself a little more on the technique I plan to use so I will be able to teach it properly in my pattern. One of the best parts of teaching is that I am always learning. Then when I learn new things, I can't wait to share them with everyone else, as I know so many other creative people who are thirsty for knowledge and looking to learn. We love to share information with each other and are continually inspired by our peers. It is a good and positive way to be.
> 
> So I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I woke up this morning to bright sunshine and even though it is cool out, it is certainly going to be a lovely day. I plan to have a great day today as I move into the next phase of designing. I'ts all good!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to my Irish friends! Happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This beautiful image is a colored pencil drawing by Cyra R. Cancel. You can see more of her work at http://www.ebsqart.com/Artist/Cyra-R-Cancel/11049/Art-Portfolio/1/ )


Pappy St. Hatricks Day to you & yours. That is a fine drawing of a puddy-tat


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progressing . . . *
> 
> I am just stopping by quickly today to say good day to you all. I spent the day yesterday working on the painted version(s) of my little bunnies.
> 
> As with most things, the progress that I am making is slower than I had anticipated. There is a lot to think about and I am trying to filter my thought process to one step/version at a time. I find that the more I teach through my patterns the more detailed I want to be. I suppose that this comes from the experiences I have had with customers' questions and thoughts on the projects and it makes me see where I may have not explained things as clearly as I could have in the past.
> 
> Getting new people interested in new techniques is a goal of mine. I suppose that is why I usually offer more than one option in my patterns - to entice people to try something different that they may not have tried before. I figure if the information is right in front of them and explained clearly and concisely, they may try something new and find that they really enjoy it.
> 
> So what is my obsession with helping others be creative?
> 
> I don't know. I suppose that one thing that I notice is that when people are busy creating, they seem to be a bit happier. This is true for myself also. If we focus on positive and productive things, then we don't have time to dwell on the negative things or people around us.
> 
> I notice this a great deal when observing my Facebook friends. It seems to me that the most positive posts I see are those that are done by my creative friends. I am generalizing, of course, and this isn't always the case. But for the most part, the people that are creating and teaching others to create tend to be the most inspiring and happiest. And they certainly draw my interest.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday base coating 40 bunnies in bright spring colors. There are 40 because I have four sets of 10 pieces that I am going to be finishing up. Two of the sets are going to be done one way and two are going to be done another. I prefer to surprise you all so that is all I will say about them.
> 
> I plan on keeping a full set of each for myself for my little all season tree. I think that adorning it in bunnies will be a wonderful theme for it this spring. While I love the polar bears and penguins and the icy blue and silver beads and glass icicles and snowflakes that are on it now, I think it is time to change seasons and bring in those soft spring colors.
> 
> Growing up in Chicago meant having four seasons. I am happy that Nova Scotia's climate is very similar to that of the Midwest. While we don't experience the intense heat that we did on those summer days in Chicago (thank goodness!) we do get warm enough to enjoy an afternoon on the beach. I love the winter, but around this time of year I think I had my fill of cold and I look forward to milder days ahead.
> 
> I'ts St. Patrick's Day today, as you may well know. While those in Chicago are very aware of the holiday, here in Nova Scotia is passes with little notice. On Friday I was at the store and purchased some Montreal Smoked Meat, which is as close as I can get to corned beef, and some saurkruat, Swiss cheese and rye bread to make a Reuben sandwich. Finding rye bread however was a challenge in itself, and I had to go to two stores to find some. Even then there was only one type which cost about $4.50 for approximately eight thin slices. But such is life. Here on the French Shore of Nova Scotia, rye bread isn't apparently called for often.
> 
> Today I will be working on the next step of the painted bunnies. I spent the evening last night educating myself a little more on the technique I plan to use so I will be able to teach it properly in my pattern. One of the best parts of teaching is that I am always learning. Then when I learn new things, I can't wait to share them with everyone else, as I know so many other creative people who are thirsty for knowledge and looking to learn. We love to share information with each other and are continually inspired by our peers. It is a good and positive way to be.
> 
> So I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I woke up this morning to bright sunshine and even though it is cool out, it is certainly going to be a lovely day. I plan to have a great day today as I move into the next phase of designing. I'ts all good!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to my Irish friends! Happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This beautiful image is a colored pencil drawing by Cyra R. Cancel. You can see more of her work at http://www.ebsqart.com/Artist/Cyra-R-Cancel/11049/Art-Portfolio/1/ )


Happy St. Patrick's day Sheila. A beautiful sunny day here - a good day for the garden and maybe an hour in the workshop. I'm looking forward to seeing your painting techniques for the bunnies.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progressing . . . *
> 
> I am just stopping by quickly today to say good day to you all. I spent the day yesterday working on the painted version(s) of my little bunnies.
> 
> As with most things, the progress that I am making is slower than I had anticipated. There is a lot to think about and I am trying to filter my thought process to one step/version at a time. I find that the more I teach through my patterns the more detailed I want to be. I suppose that this comes from the experiences I have had with customers' questions and thoughts on the projects and it makes me see where I may have not explained things as clearly as I could have in the past.
> 
> Getting new people interested in new techniques is a goal of mine. I suppose that is why I usually offer more than one option in my patterns - to entice people to try something different that they may not have tried before. I figure if the information is right in front of them and explained clearly and concisely, they may try something new and find that they really enjoy it.
> 
> So what is my obsession with helping others be creative?
> 
> I don't know. I suppose that one thing that I notice is that when people are busy creating, they seem to be a bit happier. This is true for myself also. If we focus on positive and productive things, then we don't have time to dwell on the negative things or people around us.
> 
> I notice this a great deal when observing my Facebook friends. It seems to me that the most positive posts I see are those that are done by my creative friends. I am generalizing, of course, and this isn't always the case. But for the most part, the people that are creating and teaching others to create tend to be the most inspiring and happiest. And they certainly draw my interest.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday base coating 40 bunnies in bright spring colors. There are 40 because I have four sets of 10 pieces that I am going to be finishing up. Two of the sets are going to be done one way and two are going to be done another. I prefer to surprise you all so that is all I will say about them.
> 
> I plan on keeping a full set of each for myself for my little all season tree. I think that adorning it in bunnies will be a wonderful theme for it this spring. While I love the polar bears and penguins and the icy blue and silver beads and glass icicles and snowflakes that are on it now, I think it is time to change seasons and bring in those soft spring colors.
> 
> Growing up in Chicago meant having four seasons. I am happy that Nova Scotia's climate is very similar to that of the Midwest. While we don't experience the intense heat that we did on those summer days in Chicago (thank goodness!) we do get warm enough to enjoy an afternoon on the beach. I love the winter, but around this time of year I think I had my fill of cold and I look forward to milder days ahead.
> 
> I'ts St. Patrick's Day today, as you may well know. While those in Chicago are very aware of the holiday, here in Nova Scotia is passes with little notice. On Friday I was at the store and purchased some Montreal Smoked Meat, which is as close as I can get to corned beef, and some saurkruat, Swiss cheese and rye bread to make a Reuben sandwich. Finding rye bread however was a challenge in itself, and I had to go to two stores to find some. Even then there was only one type which cost about $4.50 for approximately eight thin slices. But such is life. Here on the French Shore of Nova Scotia, rye bread isn't apparently called for often.
> 
> Today I will be working on the next step of the painted bunnies. I spent the evening last night educating myself a little more on the technique I plan to use so I will be able to teach it properly in my pattern. One of the best parts of teaching is that I am always learning. Then when I learn new things, I can't wait to share them with everyone else, as I know so many other creative people who are thirsty for knowledge and looking to learn. We love to share information with each other and are continually inspired by our peers. It is a good and positive way to be.
> 
> So I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. I woke up this morning to bright sunshine and even though it is cool out, it is certainly going to be a lovely day. I plan to have a great day today as I move into the next phase of designing. I'ts all good!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to my Irish friends! Happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This beautiful image is a colored pencil drawing by Cyra R. Cancel. You can see more of her work at http://www.ebsqart.com/Artist/Cyra-R-Cancel/11049/Art-Portfolio/1/ )


Happy St Pat's day, Roger! You look mighty green! 

Anna - I am just finishing up the first batch. They are coming out nice, I think. I just have to finish some things up with them and they will be ready to show tomorrow morning. It was a fun day! 

I hope you get some time in the shop. It was nice here, but cold. Good day to stay in and paint!

Have fun! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"MUD" Bunnies*

The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.

So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.

I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.

However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.

For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!

Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."

So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:



















I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!

I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!

Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!

Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.

I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.

Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.

I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.










I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Sheila you were warned
First bunnies with no clothes then before you know it you have dozens of rabbits
They look great Sheila each one has its own wee character.
Spring is in the air although I've yet to see my first spring lamb I guess there is not
enough snow yet. They seem to enjoy giving birth at the most difficult time for the
shepards. 
It has been snowing here for 3 days but the land has not one flake lying, boy I just
love Mother Nature.

Have a marvelous week and separate those rabbits quick.
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


A new lamb! That is cool, Jamie! We were supposed to get snow over the weekend and did not. It is cold out though but at least it is sunny.

There is one more litter of bunnies in the works. I have just one more version that I was thinking about and I will be working on that today. Then maybe on to something else (just maybe!)

Keep warm and keep thinking of the green pastures of spring and summer! It will come eventually. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Beautiful job, Sheila….if I didn't know better, I would think you're just showing off!!! LOL

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Well, now Lee!! 

These flowers are SOOO EASY-PEASY to do that anyone can do them!! Really and truly! I am going to do step by step pictures that will be so simple to follow and understand that you all will say "Oh! That's nothing!"

Maybe I will do a video of me making some of the flowers just to show how simple they are. No artistic ability required!

I am glad you like them. Working on the fourth version of the bunnies today!

. . . . . bunnies . . . bunnies . . . . everywhere . . . bunnies . . . .!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


I really like these ones Sheila! I can see them attached to flowerpots, or a little fence of them in the garden, or a Spring wreath! They would be a great Mother's Day/ birthday gift attached to a stick and stuck into a pot of Spring flowers. OK, I really need more hours in the day!
A beautiful sunny day here but the wind is cold. 
Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thank you Anna! 

They are calling for 10 cm of snow tomorrow. Mixed the day after and more snow on Thursday. Maybe if I keep making these spring and summer bunnies, they will bring the warm weather on. You think?

We have beautiful sunshine but cold here too. It's trying . . . .

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Sheila, you're just bred with that artistic gene. Your "bling" has many different variations that make your already fine scrolling, pop. Wow, I think this is what I meant. Plain n simple…........ yer good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thanks, Roger. I don't know if it is genetic or not. I just have always loved to "make things." Pretty things, cute things, stuff to please the eyes. It is what I am most comfortable doing. I know I could do other jobs - perhaps work with computers or something along that line - but I think that what makes me the happiest is creating and teaching others how to do so too. I suppose that is why I work so hard to keep the business going. I want to be able to do this the rest of my life.

I am glad you enjoy my creations. I'll keep doing my part to make the world a little prettier one project at a time. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## boysie39

scrollgirl said:


> *"MUD" Bunnies*
> 
> The weekend was wonderfully productive. While I certainly could add "Grossly underestimates the time it takes to do things" to my resume, I still accomplished a great deal. Last week I was working on some little bunny ornaments. I am excited about them because I had four distinctly different versions of them hopping around in my head. I didn't know which ones to actually make, so I made the decision to make them ALL. After all, who's to say that there is a limit on the number of bunny ornaments you can design? If there is, I haven't heard about it yet.
> 
> So I made the first version with delicately scrolled collars. I left them in a natural wood finish and I accented the design with some pretty crystal rhinestones. They looked pretty and elegant. The second version I stained with some acrylic paint and some gel staining medium. These also had scrolled collars and were accented with rhinestones. I thought the sheer pastel colors of the stains gave them a nice, spring look and still allowed us to appreciate the pretty wood grain.
> 
> I planned on creating two painted versions over the weekend. This time, I wouldn't cut out the collars at all, and the pieces would be simple silhouettes with some painted details. I intended on doing one version Saturday and the final version on Sunday and be done with them all.
> 
> However, as usual, things took longer than I intended. Perhaps because in my mind I try to fast-forward things so that I can accomplish all that I am dreaming of, I always seem to think things will go faster than they do. But there is no harm done really, as I never mind things taking longer, as long as they work out well in the end. And I think that these did fine.
> 
> For the third version of bunny ornaments that I created, I used a product called "Margot's MUD" which is a textured paste that adds dimension to any surface. Margot Clark designed this product and it is not only used in painting and decorating, but also in glass work and ceramics, as it can be fired in a kiln, as well as air dried. It is different from the usual textured pastes because it dries hard as a rock and is very permanent and not prone to chipping and flaking off like so many of the other textures on the market do. I just love this stuff!
> 
> Margot is a wonderful painter and designer. I have admired her work ever since I began painting. I 'met' her on Facebook and we have become friends. I used some of the MUD last year in some projects and people really liked it. After using it for some Christmas ornaments last year, I knew I wanted to do more with it and these bunnies in my head were screaming to be "MUD Bunnies."
> 
> So I did just that. I began with some beautiful spring colors as a base coat, and I decorated the bunnies with some MUD flowers using Margot's technique. I then (of course!) added just a few beautiful crystal rhinestones to give them just a spot of glimmer and a pretty satin bow to finish them off. I just love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cool! Making the flowers and leaves is unbelievably easy using Margot's technique and they look like you spent hours and hours on them. These may just be my favorite version of the bunnies yet!
> 
> I am in the process of making the pattern for these bunnies, with step-by-step instructions on how to create the pretty flowers. I plan to offer them both as a pattern and a kit, with the wood pieces pre-cut for those painters that don't have access to a wood cutter. I think they will make a lovely addition to my painting patters and I think that people will wan to have them around all summer long!
> 
> Margot also offers wonderfully detailed instructions and videos, along with the MUD product at her website http://www.margotclark.com . She has everything you need and even offers a great beginner kit with the MUD supplies you need to get started. Unlike many "starter kits" that you see, this one is truly complete and contains all you need to just open it and begin MUDDING!
> 
> Of course, you can get the pretty hot fix rhinestones at Rhinestone Canada's site at http://www.rhinestonecanada.ca. There is such a wonderful array of colors and sizes and the prices and service are unbeatable.
> 
> I love telling you all about these wonderful companies that I come across. I love using their products and if I find something that I like, I do everything I can to promote them and bring them to the attention of all my wonderfully artistic friends. I think that we all need to appreciate these smaller companies and support them so that we can continue to find supplies and have good customer service. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Today, I will be working on the 4th and final version of these bunny ornaments. They will be a bit different from all the previous versions, and hopefully they will come out as nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these little "MUD Bunnies." They were really fun to make and every time I look at them I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Shelia ,I have to admit that I have not visited as much as I should have , but I promise that will change from now . Having said that I have been paying a few visits and love seeing your work . God Bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working on Version Four of the Bunnies*

I spent the day yesterday working on the final version of bunnies. This version is once again a silhouette, but it is going to be painted using a couple of nice techniques. I spent the afternoon working on the base coating and I used some crackle medium to give them a crackled finish. In the past, I have used the crackle medium with a dark under coat so that the crackles really stand out. This time however, I decided to use the bright pastel colors underneath for a more subtle effect. I am pretty happy with the result.

I used a neutral top color on all the pieces, so that they would all look good as a set. By using the same color on all the pieces, it gave them continuity, even though they all had different undertones. I was really pleased with how they came out.

I could have stopped there, as they looked very nice just at that point, but I wanted to add a bit more stroke work on their necks so that they would look a bit more finished and thought out. And that's the point where I am right now.










I began doing the detailing last night, but it is a bit picky and it started getting late. I realized that there was no way that I was going to finish it yesterday and thought it would be best if I started fresh today. I anticipate finishing them up today, and then I only need to write the instructions before getting them on the site.

They are calling for snow today and tomorrow. and it is still much colder out than it was over the weekend. I suppose that winter isn't ready to move on yet and we are going to have a few more weeks of this. But the warm days are beginning to occur more often, and even the colder days have not felt so bad. Somehow working on these brightly colored bunnies has brought the feeling of spring here no matter what it is like outside.

I'll keep things short today, as I want to continue painting. I will have some new pictures for you all tomorrow and you can see the results of today's work.

I wish you all a great day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Version Four of the Bunnies*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the final version of bunnies. This version is once again a silhouette, but it is going to be painted using a couple of nice techniques. I spent the afternoon working on the base coating and I used some crackle medium to give them a crackled finish. In the past, I have used the crackle medium with a dark under coat so that the crackles really stand out. This time however, I decided to use the bright pastel colors underneath for a more subtle effect. I am pretty happy with the result.
> 
> I used a neutral top color on all the pieces, so that they would all look good as a set. By using the same color on all the pieces, it gave them continuity, even though they all had different undertones. I was really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> I could have stopped there, as they looked very nice just at that point, but I wanted to add a bit more stroke work on their necks so that they would look a bit more finished and thought out. And that's the point where I am right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began doing the detailing last night, but it is a bit picky and it started getting late. I realized that there was no way that I was going to finish it yesterday and thought it would be best if I started fresh today. I anticipate finishing them up today, and then I only need to write the instructions before getting them on the site.
> 
> They are calling for snow today and tomorrow. and it is still much colder out than it was over the weekend. I suppose that winter isn't ready to move on yet and we are going to have a few more weeks of this. But the warm days are beginning to occur more often, and even the colder days have not felt so bad. Somehow working on these brightly colored bunnies has brought the feeling of spring here no matter what it is like outside.
> 
> I'll keep things short today, as I want to continue painting. I will have some new pictures for you all tomorrow and you can see the results of today's work.
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


here comes peter cotton tail, runnin down the bunny trail, hippity hoppity Easter's on its way…....i really like the crackle paint on these, they look very antique this way, but that is the desired effect maybe, well they are really nice..keep at it sheila …have a great day..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Version Four of the Bunnies*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the final version of bunnies. This version is once again a silhouette, but it is going to be painted using a couple of nice techniques. I spent the afternoon working on the base coating and I used some crackle medium to give them a crackled finish. In the past, I have used the crackle medium with a dark under coat so that the crackles really stand out. This time however, I decided to use the bright pastel colors underneath for a more subtle effect. I am pretty happy with the result.
> 
> I used a neutral top color on all the pieces, so that they would all look good as a set. By using the same color on all the pieces, it gave them continuity, even though they all had different undertones. I was really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> I could have stopped there, as they looked very nice just at that point, but I wanted to add a bit more stroke work on their necks so that they would look a bit more finished and thought out. And that's the point where I am right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began doing the detailing last night, but it is a bit picky and it started getting late. I realized that there was no way that I was going to finish it yesterday and thought it would be best if I started fresh today. I anticipate finishing them up today, and then I only need to write the instructions before getting them on the site.
> 
> They are calling for snow today and tomorrow. and it is still much colder out than it was over the weekend. I suppose that winter isn't ready to move on yet and we are going to have a few more weeks of this. But the warm days are beginning to occur more often, and even the colder days have not felt so bad. Somehow working on these brightly colored bunnies has brought the feeling of spring here no matter what it is like outside.
> 
> I'll keep things short today, as I want to continue painting. I will have some new pictures for you all tomorrow and you can see the results of today's work.
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


Thanks Bob! It is fun to see the different versions. I am glad you enjoy them. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Version Four of the Bunnies*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the final version of bunnies. This version is once again a silhouette, but it is going to be painted using a couple of nice techniques. I spent the afternoon working on the base coating and I used some crackle medium to give them a crackled finish. In the past, I have used the crackle medium with a dark under coat so that the crackles really stand out. This time however, I decided to use the bright pastel colors underneath for a more subtle effect. I am pretty happy with the result.
> 
> I used a neutral top color on all the pieces, so that they would all look good as a set. By using the same color on all the pieces, it gave them continuity, even though they all had different undertones. I was really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> I could have stopped there, as they looked very nice just at that point, but I wanted to add a bit more stroke work on their necks so that they would look a bit more finished and thought out. And that's the point where I am right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began doing the detailing last night, but it is a bit picky and it started getting late. I realized that there was no way that I was going to finish it yesterday and thought it would be best if I started fresh today. I anticipate finishing them up today, and then I only need to write the instructions before getting them on the site.
> 
> They are calling for snow today and tomorrow. and it is still much colder out than it was over the weekend. I suppose that winter isn't ready to move on yet and we are going to have a few more weeks of this. But the warm days are beginning to occur more often, and even the colder days have not felt so bad. Somehow working on these brightly colored bunnies has brought the feeling of spring here no matter what it is like outside.
> 
> I'll keep things short today, as I want to continue painting. I will have some new pictures for you all tomorrow and you can see the results of today's work.
> 
> I wish you all a great day.


Hi Sheila, another great set. I like the colours and the way you have floated the colour around the outline. I'm interested to see the end result. Looking forward to the photos.
Enjoy your evening (hmm…. I guess just about night time for you!)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Final Version of Summer Bunnies*

Are you tired of seeing my little bunnies yet?

I hope not. I spent the day yesterday painting and finishing the final version of my Summer Bunny ornaments. This set is geared for decorative painters. The ornaments are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are cut silhouettes. I then based them in bright pastels and applied some DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium and painted the faces of them with a light Ivory color.

The crackling is subtle, and I am not sure how well you see it in the pictures. To bring out the base pastel colors, I then float shaded around the pieces with the base colors. That's where we were at yesterday.

I debated on how to finish these up. I wanted something interesting on the necklines, and I considered painting on the bows in tones that matched the base colors. But I thought that would be a little common and flat looking - especially with their small size. The bows would need to be very small and it would be difficult to really shade them nicely.

I then thought that the best way to decorate them was to use the same pattern as I used in the original scrolled pieces and paint the colors in nice stroke work. I sampled this method on one of the ornaments and found that using the base pastel colors proved to be too light, and the colors were lost in the crackle base. Since the stroked lines were rather small, it would be difficult to shade each one to make it stand out. So on to "plan B."

I tried a bolder color, in the same color family as the base coat but much stronger and the results were a bit more pleasing. It looked much better, but was just a bit flat and again, shading around each stoke would be difficult and tedious. So I went to the Glamour Dust paint and I tried it out to see how it would look. I coated each of the strokes with a layer of the Glamour Dust and it looked really amazing. It almost looks like sugared candy.

I painted all the strokes to match the original cut work that I did on the first set, and then I applied matching rhinestones and a small satin bow to each and they look really pretty. The different textures of the crackle paint, along with the shimmering stroke work and the few brilliant rhinestones, finished by the satin bows give the simple pieces lots of interest without looking overpowering or gaudy. I think that by just adding a few rhinestones and using the fine DecoArt Glamour Dust glitter paint, the piece isn't screaming at you, but is a good balance of color and texture. I hope you all agree.

Here is how the final set of bunnies look:



















They are bright and colorful and will cheer you up all summer long! By using the same neutral color for the bodies of the bunnies, it ties them together as a set. I honestly can't pick my favorite color!

They are also a lot of fun to make and not difficult to paint at all. Since the only real shading is around the edges, which is the easiest place to float shade, they are very suitable for someone who hasn't really painted a great deal at all and wants to try something new. Yet they look nice and professional.

I am going to be working on the pattern packets for both these and the MUD Bunnies today and tomorrow. I hope to have them ready to post on the site in a day or so. I would like to have them available in case some people would like to do last minute Easter decorating, but they will be nice all summer long I think.










I finished them up after 10 last night, and I felt pretty good about them, and all the other bunnies that I have made in the past week.

I hope you like seeing them. 

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Final Version of Summer Bunnies*
> 
> Are you tired of seeing my little bunnies yet?
> 
> I hope not. I spent the day yesterday painting and finishing the final version of my Summer Bunny ornaments. This set is geared for decorative painters. The ornaments are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are cut silhouettes. I then based them in bright pastels and applied some DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium and painted the faces of them with a light Ivory color.
> 
> The crackling is subtle, and I am not sure how well you see it in the pictures. To bring out the base pastel colors, I then float shaded around the pieces with the base colors. That's where we were at yesterday.
> 
> I debated on how to finish these up. I wanted something interesting on the necklines, and I considered painting on the bows in tones that matched the base colors. But I thought that would be a little common and flat looking - especially with their small size. The bows would need to be very small and it would be difficult to really shade them nicely.
> 
> I then thought that the best way to decorate them was to use the same pattern as I used in the original scrolled pieces and paint the colors in nice stroke work. I sampled this method on one of the ornaments and found that using the base pastel colors proved to be too light, and the colors were lost in the crackle base. Since the stroked lines were rather small, it would be difficult to shade each one to make it stand out. So on to "plan B."
> 
> I tried a bolder color, in the same color family as the base coat but much stronger and the results were a bit more pleasing. It looked much better, but was just a bit flat and again, shading around each stoke would be difficult and tedious. So I went to the Glamour Dust paint and I tried it out to see how it would look. I coated each of the strokes with a layer of the Glamour Dust and it looked really amazing. It almost looks like sugared candy.
> 
> I painted all the strokes to match the original cut work that I did on the first set, and then I applied matching rhinestones and a small satin bow to each and they look really pretty. The different textures of the crackle paint, along with the shimmering stroke work and the few brilliant rhinestones, finished by the satin bows give the simple pieces lots of interest without looking overpowering or gaudy. I think that by just adding a few rhinestones and using the fine DecoArt Glamour Dust glitter paint, the piece isn't screaming at you, but is a good balance of color and texture. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Here is how the final set of bunnies look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bright and colorful and will cheer you up all summer long! By using the same neutral color for the bodies of the bunnies, it ties them together as a set. I honestly can't pick my favorite color!
> 
> They are also a lot of fun to make and not difficult to paint at all. Since the only real shading is around the edges, which is the easiest place to float shade, they are very suitable for someone who hasn't really painted a great deal at all and wants to try something new. Yet they look nice and professional.
> 
> I am going to be working on the pattern packets for both these and the MUD Bunnies today and tomorrow. I hope to have them ready to post on the site in a day or so. I would like to have them available in case some people would like to do last minute Easter decorating, but they will be nice all summer long I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them up after 10 last night, and I felt pretty good about them, and all the other bunnies that I have made in the past week.
> 
> I hope you like seeing them.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Have a hoppy, hump day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Final Version of Summer Bunnies*
> 
> Are you tired of seeing my little bunnies yet?
> 
> I hope not. I spent the day yesterday painting and finishing the final version of my Summer Bunny ornaments. This set is geared for decorative painters. The ornaments are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are cut silhouettes. I then based them in bright pastels and applied some DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium and painted the faces of them with a light Ivory color.
> 
> The crackling is subtle, and I am not sure how well you see it in the pictures. To bring out the base pastel colors, I then float shaded around the pieces with the base colors. That's where we were at yesterday.
> 
> I debated on how to finish these up. I wanted something interesting on the necklines, and I considered painting on the bows in tones that matched the base colors. But I thought that would be a little common and flat looking - especially with their small size. The bows would need to be very small and it would be difficult to really shade them nicely.
> 
> I then thought that the best way to decorate them was to use the same pattern as I used in the original scrolled pieces and paint the colors in nice stroke work. I sampled this method on one of the ornaments and found that using the base pastel colors proved to be too light, and the colors were lost in the crackle base. Since the stroked lines were rather small, it would be difficult to shade each one to make it stand out. So on to "plan B."
> 
> I tried a bolder color, in the same color family as the base coat but much stronger and the results were a bit more pleasing. It looked much better, but was just a bit flat and again, shading around each stoke would be difficult and tedious. So I went to the Glamour Dust paint and I tried it out to see how it would look. I coated each of the strokes with a layer of the Glamour Dust and it looked really amazing. It almost looks like sugared candy.
> 
> I painted all the strokes to match the original cut work that I did on the first set, and then I applied matching rhinestones and a small satin bow to each and they look really pretty. The different textures of the crackle paint, along with the shimmering stroke work and the few brilliant rhinestones, finished by the satin bows give the simple pieces lots of interest without looking overpowering or gaudy. I think that by just adding a few rhinestones and using the fine DecoArt Glamour Dust glitter paint, the piece isn't screaming at you, but is a good balance of color and texture. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Here is how the final set of bunnies look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bright and colorful and will cheer you up all summer long! By using the same neutral color for the bodies of the bunnies, it ties them together as a set. I honestly can't pick my favorite color!
> 
> They are also a lot of fun to make and not difficult to paint at all. Since the only real shading is around the edges, which is the easiest place to float shade, they are very suitable for someone who hasn't really painted a great deal at all and wants to try something new. Yet they look nice and professional.
> 
> I am going to be working on the pattern packets for both these and the MUD Bunnies today and tomorrow. I hope to have them ready to post on the site in a day or so. I would like to have them available in case some people would like to do last minute Easter decorating, but they will be nice all summer long I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them up after 10 last night, and I felt pretty good about them, and all the other bunnies that I have made in the past week.
> 
> I hope you like seeing them.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


You too, Roger! Things are "hopping" around here. But my bunnies need their snow shoes even though it is the first day of spring! 
Sheila


----------



## boysie39

scrollgirl said:


> *Final Version of Summer Bunnies*
> 
> Are you tired of seeing my little bunnies yet?
> 
> I hope not. I spent the day yesterday painting and finishing the final version of my Summer Bunny ornaments. This set is geared for decorative painters. The ornaments are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are cut silhouettes. I then based them in bright pastels and applied some DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium and painted the faces of them with a light Ivory color.
> 
> The crackling is subtle, and I am not sure how well you see it in the pictures. To bring out the base pastel colors, I then float shaded around the pieces with the base colors. That's where we were at yesterday.
> 
> I debated on how to finish these up. I wanted something interesting on the necklines, and I considered painting on the bows in tones that matched the base colors. But I thought that would be a little common and flat looking - especially with their small size. The bows would need to be very small and it would be difficult to really shade them nicely.
> 
> I then thought that the best way to decorate them was to use the same pattern as I used in the original scrolled pieces and paint the colors in nice stroke work. I sampled this method on one of the ornaments and found that using the base pastel colors proved to be too light, and the colors were lost in the crackle base. Since the stroked lines were rather small, it would be difficult to shade each one to make it stand out. So on to "plan B."
> 
> I tried a bolder color, in the same color family as the base coat but much stronger and the results were a bit more pleasing. It looked much better, but was just a bit flat and again, shading around each stoke would be difficult and tedious. So I went to the Glamour Dust paint and I tried it out to see how it would look. I coated each of the strokes with a layer of the Glamour Dust and it looked really amazing. It almost looks like sugared candy.
> 
> I painted all the strokes to match the original cut work that I did on the first set, and then I applied matching rhinestones and a small satin bow to each and they look really pretty. The different textures of the crackle paint, along with the shimmering stroke work and the few brilliant rhinestones, finished by the satin bows give the simple pieces lots of interest without looking overpowering or gaudy. I think that by just adding a few rhinestones and using the fine DecoArt Glamour Dust glitter paint, the piece isn't screaming at you, but is a good balance of color and texture. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Here is how the final set of bunnies look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bright and colorful and will cheer you up all summer long! By using the same neutral color for the bodies of the bunnies, it ties them together as a set. I honestly can't pick my favorite color!
> 
> They are also a lot of fun to make and not difficult to paint at all. Since the only real shading is around the edges, which is the easiest place to float shade, they are very suitable for someone who hasn't really painted a great deal at all and wants to try something new. Yet they look nice and professional.
> 
> I am going to be working on the pattern packets for both these and the MUD Bunnies today and tomorrow. I hope to have them ready to post on the site in a day or so. I would like to have them available in case some people would like to do last minute Easter decorating, but they will be nice all summer long I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them up after 10 last night, and I felt pretty good about them, and all the other bunnies that I have made in the past week.
> 
> I hope you like seeing them.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I can look out my windows and see them for real .they even come into my lawn at times . They are a beautiful little animal and you have made them look more loveable .


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Final Version of Summer Bunnies*
> 
> Are you tired of seeing my little bunnies yet?
> 
> I hope not. I spent the day yesterday painting and finishing the final version of my Summer Bunny ornaments. This set is geared for decorative painters. The ornaments are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are cut silhouettes. I then based them in bright pastels and applied some DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium and painted the faces of them with a light Ivory color.
> 
> The crackling is subtle, and I am not sure how well you see it in the pictures. To bring out the base pastel colors, I then float shaded around the pieces with the base colors. That's where we were at yesterday.
> 
> I debated on how to finish these up. I wanted something interesting on the necklines, and I considered painting on the bows in tones that matched the base colors. But I thought that would be a little common and flat looking - especially with their small size. The bows would need to be very small and it would be difficult to really shade them nicely.
> 
> I then thought that the best way to decorate them was to use the same pattern as I used in the original scrolled pieces and paint the colors in nice stroke work. I sampled this method on one of the ornaments and found that using the base pastel colors proved to be too light, and the colors were lost in the crackle base. Since the stroked lines were rather small, it would be difficult to shade each one to make it stand out. So on to "plan B."
> 
> I tried a bolder color, in the same color family as the base coat but much stronger and the results were a bit more pleasing. It looked much better, but was just a bit flat and again, shading around each stoke would be difficult and tedious. So I went to the Glamour Dust paint and I tried it out to see how it would look. I coated each of the strokes with a layer of the Glamour Dust and it looked really amazing. It almost looks like sugared candy.
> 
> I painted all the strokes to match the original cut work that I did on the first set, and then I applied matching rhinestones and a small satin bow to each and they look really pretty. The different textures of the crackle paint, along with the shimmering stroke work and the few brilliant rhinestones, finished by the satin bows give the simple pieces lots of interest without looking overpowering or gaudy. I think that by just adding a few rhinestones and using the fine DecoArt Glamour Dust glitter paint, the piece isn't screaming at you, but is a good balance of color and texture. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Here is how the final set of bunnies look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bright and colorful and will cheer you up all summer long! By using the same neutral color for the bodies of the bunnies, it ties them together as a set. I honestly can't pick my favorite color!
> 
> They are also a lot of fun to make and not difficult to paint at all. Since the only real shading is around the edges, which is the easiest place to float shade, they are very suitable for someone who hasn't really painted a great deal at all and wants to try something new. Yet they look nice and professional.
> 
> I am going to be working on the pattern packets for both these and the MUD Bunnies today and tomorrow. I hope to have them ready to post on the site in a day or so. I would like to have them available in case some people would like to do last minute Easter decorating, but they will be nice all summer long I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them up after 10 last night, and I felt pretty good about them, and all the other bunnies that I have made in the past week.
> 
> I hope you like seeing them.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Never tired of your bunnies! Good morning Sheila. These look great! I like the stronger colours for the swirls. All the families of bunnies will look great mixed and matched together.
Happy first day of Spring. I see little breaks in the clouds but I think the rain will win this one today!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Final Version of Summer Bunnies*
> 
> Are you tired of seeing my little bunnies yet?
> 
> I hope not. I spent the day yesterday painting and finishing the final version of my Summer Bunny ornaments. This set is geared for decorative painters. The ornaments are made of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood and are cut silhouettes. I then based them in bright pastels and applied some DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium and painted the faces of them with a light Ivory color.
> 
> The crackling is subtle, and I am not sure how well you see it in the pictures. To bring out the base pastel colors, I then float shaded around the pieces with the base colors. That's where we were at yesterday.
> 
> I debated on how to finish these up. I wanted something interesting on the necklines, and I considered painting on the bows in tones that matched the base colors. But I thought that would be a little common and flat looking - especially with their small size. The bows would need to be very small and it would be difficult to really shade them nicely.
> 
> I then thought that the best way to decorate them was to use the same pattern as I used in the original scrolled pieces and paint the colors in nice stroke work. I sampled this method on one of the ornaments and found that using the base pastel colors proved to be too light, and the colors were lost in the crackle base. Since the stroked lines were rather small, it would be difficult to shade each one to make it stand out. So on to "plan B."
> 
> I tried a bolder color, in the same color family as the base coat but much stronger and the results were a bit more pleasing. It looked much better, but was just a bit flat and again, shading around each stoke would be difficult and tedious. So I went to the Glamour Dust paint and I tried it out to see how it would look. I coated each of the strokes with a layer of the Glamour Dust and it looked really amazing. It almost looks like sugared candy.
> 
> I painted all the strokes to match the original cut work that I did on the first set, and then I applied matching rhinestones and a small satin bow to each and they look really pretty. The different textures of the crackle paint, along with the shimmering stroke work and the few brilliant rhinestones, finished by the satin bows give the simple pieces lots of interest without looking overpowering or gaudy. I think that by just adding a few rhinestones and using the fine DecoArt Glamour Dust glitter paint, the piece isn't screaming at you, but is a good balance of color and texture. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Here is how the final set of bunnies look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bright and colorful and will cheer you up all summer long! By using the same neutral color for the bodies of the bunnies, it ties them together as a set. I honestly can't pick my favorite color!
> 
> They are also a lot of fun to make and not difficult to paint at all. Since the only real shading is around the edges, which is the easiest place to float shade, they are very suitable for someone who hasn't really painted a great deal at all and wants to try something new. Yet they look nice and professional.
> 
> I am going to be working on the pattern packets for both these and the MUD Bunnies today and tomorrow. I hope to have them ready to post on the site in a day or so. I would like to have them available in case some people would like to do last minute Easter decorating, but they will be nice all summer long I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them up after 10 last night, and I felt pretty good about them, and all the other bunnies that I have made in the past week.
> 
> I hope you like seeing them.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you Boysie! And Anna - I was worried about the stronger colors of the swirls, but they really do set the bunnies off nice. I am glad you like them and I hope you get some wonderful Spring weather. We seem to be stuck on winter here and having a snow day!  But it will come soon!

Take care and thank you both for the nice comments, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Basic Idea - Four Versions*

Our first day of spring came in like a lion. A cold lion at that. It snowed throughout the day and was quite windy and bitter outside. Not really a good day for the beach.

March is like that around these parts. Every year since I have been here in Nova Scotia it seems we have felt the brunt of our winter weather during February and March. It is hard to believe that in a couple of short months it will be warm enough to be sitting on the beach. But it will come. (Eventually!)

I certainly have enough to keep me busy here. I had a good week and made good progress, but I don't want to slow down my pace just yet. There is so much more that I need to accomplish and as always the days are just flying by.

I worked on the pattern packet for the new (painted) bunnies yesterday. I am happy to say that I did manage to get it completed. Today I will have that pattern up on the site.

For today, I need to finish the pattern for the MUD Bunnies. That involves a bit more because I want to take some step by step photos for the instructions. Hopefully it will be ready to go by the end of the day.

I am very happy the way these sets of bunnies came out. Seeing them altogether is quite a sight. I completed 60 here in the last week. There are the four sets of ten, with extra sets of the painted and the MUD bunnies for my little all season tree. The four different versions are as follows:

The scrolled version - Natural Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:










The stained version - Stained Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:










The MUD version, using Margot's MUD texture paste with rhinestone embellishments and satin ribbon:










And finally, the painted version using Weathered Wood Crackle finish and some acrylic paint (with rhinestones and ribbon, of course!)










It is a great deal of fun doing so many versions of the same project. I love seeing them all together and I know that the different styles appeal to different people. Personally, I can't really tell you my favorite. I do like them all and am happy that I don't need to make a choice.

This was really fun to do like this. I had pictured each individual version in my head and I was having trouble deciding which ones to make into patterns. The decision to make all of the versions is (I think) a good one, as it will allow my customers to choose which version they like the best.

It does take a little longer to do of course, but I think that hopefully it will give people ideas of just how many ways you can develop the same concept. It stretches our creativity just a bit.

With that said, I will sign off for today. The site here on Lumberjocks was having some issues and I am happy to have been able to post this entry.

I wish you all a great day today. There is still a light blanket of snow on the ground, but at least the sun is shining today. Spring will arrive eventually. It always has in the past. I have no doubts.

Have a wonderful day and do something creative!


----------



## ChrisK

scrollgirl said:


> *One Basic Idea - Four Versions*
> 
> Our first day of spring came in like a lion. A cold lion at that. It snowed throughout the day and was quite windy and bitter outside. Not really a good day for the beach.
> 
> March is like that around these parts. Every year since I have been here in Nova Scotia it seems we have felt the brunt of our winter weather during February and March. It is hard to believe that in a couple of short months it will be warm enough to be sitting on the beach. But it will come. (Eventually!)
> 
> I certainly have enough to keep me busy here. I had a good week and made good progress, but I don't want to slow down my pace just yet. There is so much more that I need to accomplish and as always the days are just flying by.
> 
> I worked on the pattern packet for the new (painted) bunnies yesterday. I am happy to say that I did manage to get it completed. Today I will have that pattern up on the site.
> 
> For today, I need to finish the pattern for the MUD Bunnies. That involves a bit more because I want to take some step by step photos for the instructions. Hopefully it will be ready to go by the end of the day.
> 
> I am very happy the way these sets of bunnies came out. Seeing them altogether is quite a sight. I completed 60 here in the last week. There are the four sets of ten, with extra sets of the painted and the MUD bunnies for my little all season tree. The four different versions are as follows:
> 
> The scrolled version - Natural Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained version - Stained Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MUD version, using Margot's MUD texture paste with rhinestone embellishments and satin ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the painted version using Weathered Wood Crackle finish and some acrylic paint (with rhinestones and ribbon, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal of fun doing so many versions of the same project. I love seeing them all together and I know that the different styles appeal to different people. Personally, I can't really tell you my favorite. I do like them all and am happy that I don't need to make a choice.
> 
> This was really fun to do like this. I had pictured each individual version in my head and I was having trouble deciding which ones to make into patterns. The decision to make all of the versions is (I think) a good one, as it will allow my customers to choose which version they like the best.
> 
> It does take a little longer to do of course, but I think that hopefully it will give people ideas of just how many ways you can develop the same concept. It stretches our creativity just a bit.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. The site here on Lumberjocks was having some issues and I am happy to have been able to post this entry.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. There is still a light blanket of snow on the ground, but at least the sun is shining today. Spring will arrive eventually. It always has in the past. I have no doubts.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something creative!


As usual, very nice work. I agree making some different versions of the 'same' thing is work, but it does allow you to reach many different taste. Have a great day.


----------



## Diggerjacks

scrollgirl said:


> *One Basic Idea - Four Versions*
> 
> Our first day of spring came in like a lion. A cold lion at that. It snowed throughout the day and was quite windy and bitter outside. Not really a good day for the beach.
> 
> March is like that around these parts. Every year since I have been here in Nova Scotia it seems we have felt the brunt of our winter weather during February and March. It is hard to believe that in a couple of short months it will be warm enough to be sitting on the beach. But it will come. (Eventually!)
> 
> I certainly have enough to keep me busy here. I had a good week and made good progress, but I don't want to slow down my pace just yet. There is so much more that I need to accomplish and as always the days are just flying by.
> 
> I worked on the pattern packet for the new (painted) bunnies yesterday. I am happy to say that I did manage to get it completed. Today I will have that pattern up on the site.
> 
> For today, I need to finish the pattern for the MUD Bunnies. That involves a bit more because I want to take some step by step photos for the instructions. Hopefully it will be ready to go by the end of the day.
> 
> I am very happy the way these sets of bunnies came out. Seeing them altogether is quite a sight. I completed 60 here in the last week. There are the four sets of ten, with extra sets of the painted and the MUD bunnies for my little all season tree. The four different versions are as follows:
> 
> The scrolled version - Natural Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained version - Stained Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MUD version, using Margot's MUD texture paste with rhinestone embellishments and satin ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the painted version using Weathered Wood Crackle finish and some acrylic paint (with rhinestones and ribbon, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal of fun doing so many versions of the same project. I love seeing them all together and I know that the different styles appeal to different people. Personally, I can't really tell you my favorite. I do like them all and am happy that I don't need to make a choice.
> 
> This was really fun to do like this. I had pictured each individual version in my head and I was having trouble deciding which ones to make into patterns. The decision to make all of the versions is (I think) a good one, as it will allow my customers to choose which version they like the best.
> 
> It does take a little longer to do of course, but I think that hopefully it will give people ideas of just how many ways you can develop the same concept. It stretches our creativity just a bit.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. The site here on Lumberjocks was having some issues and I am happy to have been able to post this entry.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. There is still a light blanket of snow on the ground, but at least the sun is shining today. Spring will arrive eventually. It always has in the past. I have no doubts.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something creative!


Hello Sheila

As usaul a nice blog

I like the picture # 4 with the cracked finishing paint

Thanks for sharing and continue with your beautiful ideas


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *One Basic Idea - Four Versions*
> 
> Our first day of spring came in like a lion. A cold lion at that. It snowed throughout the day and was quite windy and bitter outside. Not really a good day for the beach.
> 
> March is like that around these parts. Every year since I have been here in Nova Scotia it seems we have felt the brunt of our winter weather during February and March. It is hard to believe that in a couple of short months it will be warm enough to be sitting on the beach. But it will come. (Eventually!)
> 
> I certainly have enough to keep me busy here. I had a good week and made good progress, but I don't want to slow down my pace just yet. There is so much more that I need to accomplish and as always the days are just flying by.
> 
> I worked on the pattern packet for the new (painted) bunnies yesterday. I am happy to say that I did manage to get it completed. Today I will have that pattern up on the site.
> 
> For today, I need to finish the pattern for the MUD Bunnies. That involves a bit more because I want to take some step by step photos for the instructions. Hopefully it will be ready to go by the end of the day.
> 
> I am very happy the way these sets of bunnies came out. Seeing them altogether is quite a sight. I completed 60 here in the last week. There are the four sets of ten, with extra sets of the painted and the MUD bunnies for my little all season tree. The four different versions are as follows:
> 
> The scrolled version - Natural Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained version - Stained Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MUD version, using Margot's MUD texture paste with rhinestone embellishments and satin ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the painted version using Weathered Wood Crackle finish and some acrylic paint (with rhinestones and ribbon, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal of fun doing so many versions of the same project. I love seeing them all together and I know that the different styles appeal to different people. Personally, I can't really tell you my favorite. I do like them all and am happy that I don't need to make a choice.
> 
> This was really fun to do like this. I had pictured each individual version in my head and I was having trouble deciding which ones to make into patterns. The decision to make all of the versions is (I think) a good one, as it will allow my customers to choose which version they like the best.
> 
> It does take a little longer to do of course, but I think that hopefully it will give people ideas of just how many ways you can develop the same concept. It stretches our creativity just a bit.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. The site here on Lumberjocks was having some issues and I am happy to have been able to post this entry.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. There is still a light blanket of snow on the ground, but at least the sun is shining today. Spring will arrive eventually. It always has in the past. I have no doubts.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something creative!


Wow, how different they all look when you see them together. Beautiful!
Sunny but cool here. Back out to the workshop I go!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One Basic Idea - Four Versions*
> 
> Our first day of spring came in like a lion. A cold lion at that. It snowed throughout the day and was quite windy and bitter outside. Not really a good day for the beach.
> 
> March is like that around these parts. Every year since I have been here in Nova Scotia it seems we have felt the brunt of our winter weather during February and March. It is hard to believe that in a couple of short months it will be warm enough to be sitting on the beach. But it will come. (Eventually!)
> 
> I certainly have enough to keep me busy here. I had a good week and made good progress, but I don't want to slow down my pace just yet. There is so much more that I need to accomplish and as always the days are just flying by.
> 
> I worked on the pattern packet for the new (painted) bunnies yesterday. I am happy to say that I did manage to get it completed. Today I will have that pattern up on the site.
> 
> For today, I need to finish the pattern for the MUD Bunnies. That involves a bit more because I want to take some step by step photos for the instructions. Hopefully it will be ready to go by the end of the day.
> 
> I am very happy the way these sets of bunnies came out. Seeing them altogether is quite a sight. I completed 60 here in the last week. There are the four sets of ten, with extra sets of the painted and the MUD bunnies for my little all season tree. The four different versions are as follows:
> 
> The scrolled version - Natural Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained version - Stained Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MUD version, using Margot's MUD texture paste with rhinestone embellishments and satin ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the painted version using Weathered Wood Crackle finish and some acrylic paint (with rhinestones and ribbon, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal of fun doing so many versions of the same project. I love seeing them all together and I know that the different styles appeal to different people. Personally, I can't really tell you my favorite. I do like them all and am happy that I don't need to make a choice.
> 
> This was really fun to do like this. I had pictured each individual version in my head and I was having trouble deciding which ones to make into patterns. The decision to make all of the versions is (I think) a good one, as it will allow my customers to choose which version they like the best.
> 
> It does take a little longer to do of course, but I think that hopefully it will give people ideas of just how many ways you can develop the same concept. It stretches our creativity just a bit.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. The site here on Lumberjocks was having some issues and I am happy to have been able to post this entry.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. There is still a light blanket of snow on the ground, but at least the sun is shining today. Spring will arrive eventually. It always has in the past. I have no doubts.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something creative!


Easter Bunny's comin to town.. Very nice, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Basic Idea - Four Versions*
> 
> Our first day of spring came in like a lion. A cold lion at that. It snowed throughout the day and was quite windy and bitter outside. Not really a good day for the beach.
> 
> March is like that around these parts. Every year since I have been here in Nova Scotia it seems we have felt the brunt of our winter weather during February and March. It is hard to believe that in a couple of short months it will be warm enough to be sitting on the beach. But it will come. (Eventually!)
> 
> I certainly have enough to keep me busy here. I had a good week and made good progress, but I don't want to slow down my pace just yet. There is so much more that I need to accomplish and as always the days are just flying by.
> 
> I worked on the pattern packet for the new (painted) bunnies yesterday. I am happy to say that I did manage to get it completed. Today I will have that pattern up on the site.
> 
> For today, I need to finish the pattern for the MUD Bunnies. That involves a bit more because I want to take some step by step photos for the instructions. Hopefully it will be ready to go by the end of the day.
> 
> I am very happy the way these sets of bunnies came out. Seeing them altogether is quite a sight. I completed 60 here in the last week. There are the four sets of ten, with extra sets of the painted and the MUD bunnies for my little all season tree. The four different versions are as follows:
> 
> The scrolled version - Natural Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained version - Stained Finish - Embellished with rhinestones and a sheer bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MUD version, using Margot's MUD texture paste with rhinestone embellishments and satin ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the painted version using Weathered Wood Crackle finish and some acrylic paint (with rhinestones and ribbon, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal of fun doing so many versions of the same project. I love seeing them all together and I know that the different styles appeal to different people. Personally, I can't really tell you my favorite. I do like them all and am happy that I don't need to make a choice.
> 
> This was really fun to do like this. I had pictured each individual version in my head and I was having trouble deciding which ones to make into patterns. The decision to make all of the versions is (I think) a good one, as it will allow my customers to choose which version they like the best.
> 
> It does take a little longer to do of course, but I think that hopefully it will give people ideas of just how many ways you can develop the same concept. It stretches our creativity just a bit.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. The site here on Lumberjocks was having some issues and I am happy to have been able to post this entry.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. There is still a light blanket of snow on the ground, but at least the sun is shining today. Spring will arrive eventually. It always has in the past. I have no doubts.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and do something creative!


I am sorry to all of you that I didn't get to respond to these comments sooner! Sometimes I get mixed up on the blog posts and I truly thought I had. Thank you for the nice comments!

Yes! The house is LOADED with bunnies! I made 60 of them this week and they are all hopping all about looking for spring! We had snow today (Saturday) so they are rather confused! There isn't a snow bunny in the bunch!

But if we all keep thinking warm thoughts, spring will hopefully be here soon. Have a great weekend and thanks again for stopping (hopping!) by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*

I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.

I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.

We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.

In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?

The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:



















You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.

I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.

For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.

So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!

I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.














































Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


I think that yout tree is a wonderful idea
Beats the fridge for all the celebrations during the year

Have a wonderful weekend
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Good morning Sheila. The tree looks great - brightens up any space any time of year. 
We are in for a nice spring weekend here and today is a day for the workshop for pretty much the whole day! Sheer luxury!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Hi, Jamie and Anna! I love my little tree! While it is pretty at night, during the day you can really see the bright colors. I took some more pictures to show you since it is light out now. Here they are:





































I think everyone should have an "All Season Tree!" Why enjoy a cheerful tree only around the holidays??? It makes me happy!

Have a great day! Glad you are having some nice weather and shop time!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


As they say 'The jobs not over until the paperworks done'

Good work, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Well, the job is almost over, but not quite. I am still going to be finishing up the MUD Bunny pattern tomorrow.  But we got the site update finished and I just finished the newsletter.

"Tomorrow is another day!" 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


I like your outlook. Have a good weekend. I can't believe another week of March has bit the dust


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Hi, Roger. I hope you have a great Sunday. 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Step-by-Step Instructions*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday sorting through bunnies and taking photographs for the MUD bunny pattern packet. In all, I had made 6 sets of 10 bunnies. I made a couple of extra sets because I wanted to add them to my "All Season Tree" for the spring months. As much as I loved the look of the polar bears and penguins and the soft ice blue beads, I knew it was time to change over and have some spring and summer items on it.
> 
> I suppose that is part of the fun of having a tree up all year. As the seasons change, so does the tree. It is nice to update it and have something completely new to look at and brighten up the area - even on those dreary days when winter just doesn't want to let go.
> 
> We still have a light blanket of snow on the ground, but hopefully that will be just about the last of it. I remember two years ago when we made our trip to the States at the end of March, there was some snow along the way. Not a lot, but some. Enough to think about anyway. But soon after that, the warmer weather followed and we left the cold weather behind for the season. So I need to be patient.
> 
> In taking the photos for the MUD Bunny pattern, it meant recreating the designs in a way where people would clearly understand how they are done. I like using the MUD because while it looks like it would be difficult to use, it is truly very simple. Most of the designs are done "free hand" with just a dot or a small circle for reference. The best thing about the flowers is that you don't have to be exact. In fact, they look much better if you are not uniform and a bit irregular in their design. After all, real flowers seldom have perfectly equal petals, do they? So why would you want to make cookie cutter petals that look unnatural and stiff?
> 
> The most difficult part of doing pictures such as these is keeping everything consistent. I try to stay in the same position while I am doing a single flower, but it is impossible to do because you have to turn the piece and even slight lighting and distance changes make things look different. That is where Photoshop comes in handy. I love working in Photoshop and appreciate the huge scope of tools available to make a bland and mundane picture something that is workable and really gets the point across. Below is an example of a progression of photos for one of the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that by showing the process in small steps, it becomes quite easy to understand (and accomplish!) I think that by offering these types of pictures in my pattern packets, they really help people learn how to create these, even if they have never tried before.
> 
> I look at each packet that I do as a teaching lesson. I try not to assume too much and I gear all my patterns to someone who may be newer to the crafts (both scroll sawing and painting) and I provide the basic information that they need to be successful in making the project. While this may seem like overkill to some, I do think that most people appreciate it. I always figure that if the information is there in front of them, people will be more apt to try new things and experiment with new techniques. And that is good for the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the MUD Bunnies, I used five different designs of flowers plus a basic leaf design. These elements were not difficult to accomplish, and could be mixed and matched to make a huge variety of designs. I figured that when people are able to complete them, they will be thirsty for more techniques and designs of this type. Margot Clark has several detailed tutorials available on her website, along with a wonderful video of her constructing the basic elements. I had purchased the video right off the bat and it was so clear and easy that I quickly had a good understanding of not only how to use the product, but how to make many of the basic designs. I am a firm believer that just about anyone can do these impressive designs without much trouble - even if you never picked up a paintbrush in your life. They are not only fun (and very addicting!) but also very beautiful.
> 
> So for today, I will be working on finishing up the pattern for these. My little tree is all happy, adorned with bunnies and eggs and bright, cheery colors. If that doesn't drive winter away, I don't know what will!
> 
> I took some pictures of my tree, but it is still a bit dark out. It will at least give you an idea of how it looks, and I will add more later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Sheila, that tree looks so festive. You do beautiful work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*

Hi, Everyone -

I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.










The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern

They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.

Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
I should be all finished up today though.

I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Great info and nice patterns. I have only used my scroll saw a few times one day I'll practice more. Only 9 more blogs and its the Big 1000 congrats to you. Thx for taking the time on all your posts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Thanks, Ken. I really didn't even notice that I would hit 1000 so quickly. Who would have thought I would have so much to say? LOL I appreciate having a great place to meet and talk to people and hopefully I have helped a couple! Have a great Saturday!

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


These 2 crosses are exquisite! I'm favoring the one on the right. Great job, Keith!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Thanks Erwin. Those are the free patterns from our site. Be sure to go and pick up a copy!  Yes - Keith is very talented! I am very fortunate to have him as a partner.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## rebel13

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Great Job, and thanks for the free pattern, always looking for new stuff to try…


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Good morning Sheila,
Thanks for sharing another great free pattern. I plan on getting back into my shop soon and I am looking for new items to fill the gap made with the passing of Kathie.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


You are very welcome. I hope you are doing OK Rick (13403) I think of you often. I am glad to hear you are thinking about getting back to the shop. It will feel good to do something you love and that was a part of both of you for so long. (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Good morning Sheila. I downloaded the crosses pattern as soon as I saw the newsletter last night! I love Keith's fretwork patterns and I'm looking forward to working on all the patterns I've accumulated. Right now I'm focusing on a carving project I started last Spring! It's been a big learning curve and I'm at the point where I want to finish it but still lots of hours work on it yet.
Another beautiful sunny Spring day here. I think the doors of the workshop will be wide open today!
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## byrdman61

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi Sheila, Harry from Slc here. I recently found this site and am very happy that I did. I was not surprised to find my heroes here ( Sheila & Keith ) . I have posted 2 projects so far and am in the finishing stage of the fretwork self framing filigree cross. Thanks for the free patterns of the crosses. I printed them out last night. Also, I always enjoy the newsletter and I appreciate all that you and Keith do. Have a great weekend!! Sincerely, Harry Slc.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Hi, Anna and Harry! We are still waiting for Spring here. I am glad it arrived on your side of the country though! 

Harry - Thank you for the kind words. We try really hard to do the best we can. We love when people enjoy our projects and it really is uplifting to hear as much. I hope you have fun cutting Keith's lovely crosses. Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Wow, those crosses are gorgeous! You and Keith make a gr8 team.


----------



## kuhly

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


I just finished one of these great patterns my self, I normaly do intarsia, this was a great change , thanks for the pattern Kuhly


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Updated and New Free Pattern Offered*
> 
> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that yesterday we completed the site update. We are also offering a new free pattern just in time for Easter. These are two beautiful crosses that Keith designed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Free Pattern link is here: Free Pattern
> 
> They are from his larger pattern set SLDK215 Filigree Cross Ornaments which contains these two crosses, plus four additional cross designs.
> 
> Today I am (still) finishing up the SLDP211 MUD Bunnies pattern packet. I am just about there, but with all the stuff we needed to do for the site update, I just ran out of time.
> I should be all finished up today though.
> 
> I am going to keep things short here today so I can get to work. I hope you all enjoy the pattern. It is a good chance to make a nice, quick project and have some fun scrolling this weekend.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Thank you! We are glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's All Part of the Deal*

I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.

I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.

I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.

There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.

Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.

When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.

I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.

I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.

Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.

I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.

I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.

As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.

I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.

It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.

So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.

Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.

I wish you all a happy Monday!










My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


Sheila we also need time out to avoid burnout I think the
Pecan bars and a cuppa count. Not that I've much room to talk.
I had the day off  I started on your Sun Moon pattern, I've 
discovered that 2" thick Elm burl takes a bit of cutting.
Here is a wee peak of a section of the wood, I blanked/cropped the
majority of the pattern

Have a Sublime day
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


Wow, Jamie! That is going to be awesome! Yes - it is going to be a challenge to cut. I can't wait to see the finished item though. Did you put clear packaging tape over it to prevent burning? If not, I suggest you do so. I see you already have the holes drilled, but you can re-drill through the tape to thread your blade. With that density and thickness of wood, it would certainly help you out.

Good luck to you.  Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


Good morning Sheila. Taking time for yourself is always good! Those pecan bars look very yummy! I think a lot of people must be having very "blah" days and be wondering is winter ever going to end as back East and in Britain and Ireland winter still has a strong grip. We are blessed that Spring has arrived here.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


Yes, I think that even I am ready for Spring, Anna. Hopefully it will come soon to all parts of the world.  I hope you have a great day too!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


I don't know if your weather is off but in England, at present, you could be excused for believing it still isn't spring. Temperatures around 0°C and biting easterly winds. Little spring flora and fauna it still feels like winter. It should be east to tell when summer arrives though. The rain will be warmer.

Keep on truckin'


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


LOL…. we love your little cute thea-set 
hellohugs from Silke is here by given to you 
she hopes you enjoyed your cake and say don´t eat them all at one time 
while she swear over her surgery still makes it impossiple for her to join in 

don´t worry Sheila she gets plenty of chocolate bars thats easy to break and 
can melt on the tunge  the tuuthbrush can´t keep up ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All Part of the Deal*
> 
> I had a somewhat unusual weekend. Nothing really outstanding happened, but I found myself feeling quite a bit "blah." That is unusual for me. Usually I am rather driven and focused and I spend the days pushing ahead or catching up on the rest of the world while they have their weekend. But this weekend, it seemed that there was little wind in my sails to drive me. I must confess - there was barely a breeze.
> 
> I had spent the past two weeks working harder than usual and putting in longer hours than I normally do to complete some new patterns by my self-imposed deadlines. I found myself working from the time I awoke in the morning until well past 9pm in the evening every night in order to get things finished, with little time in between to just relax. I think things were getting to me.
> 
> I have never been afraid of hard work - especially when it comes to our business. I realize that things just don't "fall into place" like people think they do and that the only way that one can be successful these days is by working harder than others around us who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I have always felt good about myself in the respect that I will do what it takes to make sure that my business is successful, even if it meant spending every waking hour working on it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being goal-orientated. In fact, without goals we have trouble accomplishing. Setting goals for ourselves is good, and setting high goals is even a bit better as it allows us to accomplish the most and reach our potential. But there comes a point where we have to realize that without finding a balance between work and relaxing, we are in danger of feeling overworked and burned out. Many times that happens before we even realize it.
> 
> Despite the hard work over the last few weeks, I was dealt several disappointments. On one front, I missed a deadline. One of the catalogs I had submitted one of my designs to was already past the season and working on Christmas. Another had a change of plans and things just didn't work out. And on still another front, I saw that one of the former companies that I was working with had gone through with their threat to do their own versions of our designs since we refused to allow them to sell our patterns anymore. It was a lot to deal with in a couple of days. Especially when I was feeling so tired.
> 
> When I began this blog, I made a promise to myself that I would always be honest here with you all. I feel that I have always been that way, and I don't intend to change things. I have mostly "up" days, as I am basically pretty happy with my life, but like everyone else, there are some "not so up" days occasionally too. After all, I am human and dealing with other humans. If I only wrote or spoke about the good things that happened with the business, I probably wouldn't have any credibility with you all.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like I am complaining, as I truly am not. All of these things that have occurred are nothing sinister or things that only happen to me. They are just part of the deal of having a small business. I have been in the business for over 15 years now and I should have known that Fall and Christmas items were going to be due in March. I also understand that some businesses are going to change their minds - especially on loose agreements such as the one that I had. In thinking about things, I don't blame them a bit and I would have probably done the same thing. There are no hard feelings and I still have the utmost respect for that company and its owner. Even the other company making derivatives of our designs is somewhat expected. I suppose they have every legal right to do so, as you can't copyright an entire concept. I don't for a minute think that Keith and I were the first ones to come up with these types of projects (and we certainly didn't expect to be the last!) We are sure they are walking the fine legal line and are completely in their rights to do so.
> 
> I suppose everything happening at once just took me by surprise. So I took a day away to think about things and regroup.
> 
> Yesterday I caught up on a few things around the house. I moved at a very slow pace, doing only what I felt like doing. I did some general cleaning and I actually baked for the first time since before Christmas. Of course in between these things I filled orders and answered questions that customers had asked me. That part of the business doesn't really get a day off. But I didn't mind that, because I have some really nice people as customers and truly think that they are the best part of the job. Steve Good had posted our free pattern in his blog so it turned out to be quite a busy day.
> 
> I truly enjoyed talking with my customers, either through email or via the phone, and the wonderful words of appreciation were just what I needed to get out of my "blah" mood and remind me why I am doing this in the first place. It was a good distraction from the events of the previous week and helped me focus on what is really important.
> 
> I awoke early this morning, and I feel much better about things. I know what needs to be done and I know that I am the only one who can do it. I just need to work a bit 'smarter.' As I said - after fifteen years of working in the publishing business, I know that fall and winter projects need to be done in spring. I need to get with the program. It will be alright for me to weave in some projects of the current season for my website, but if I am planning to submit anything, I just need to work on their time frame, not my own.
> 
> As for the company that decided to use our ideas and put their own spin in them - so what? The saying "competition breeds excellence" comes to mind and one thing that I am *not* worried about is the quality of our patterns. We chose to leave the company in the first place because of their shoddy way they present things and I think in the long run, our customers will prefer our designs and service. Maybe not all, but I think many. Besides - I am never short of new ideas and I don't have to rely on copying and changing another designers' plans to come up with new products. I'm not going to worry about it, as they will always be one step behind me.
> 
> I feel much better today. I woke up with a renewed sense of purpose and ambition. The flat feeling that I had over the weekend has passed as it always does and I feel my enthusiasm returning. I wanted to share this with you all because I know that there are lots of you who read who have your own business and go through the same things. Not exactly the same of course, but there are similar obstacles that all small businesses encounter that sometimes either makes or breaks them.
> 
> It isn't always easy. Yesterday my 'pink cloud' was rather grey. I am fortunate enough to have a remarkable partner who not only understood, but said all the right things to turn my cloud pink again. I have always said how much I appreciate having Keith here to share things with, and yesterday was a perfect example of why he is so important to me in so many ways. I am fortunate to have such a supportive partner and cheer leader.
> 
> So it is a new day and a new week and we will go from here. Don't be surprised if you see me designing autumn and Christmas items in the near future. And come next fall, I will be on to spring and summer. It is just the way of the business.
> 
> Do you think that this is what Tiny Tim meant when he said "Keep Christmas in your hear all year?" I wonder.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yummy pecan bars that I made yesterday. (Who said it was an unproductive weekend?)


Hi, Dennis and Silke:
I still have some of the pecan bars left here. I am trying to take my time eating them. Keith isn't really fond of them very much, but that leaves more for me. 

I hope that spring time is coming to Denmark soon. I also hope you are feeling a bit better Silke and feeling more like yourself. Take care and have fun!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Occasional Day Off*

I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?) 

I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.

Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.

In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.

As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.

Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.

One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.

These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.

We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.

But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.

I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.

I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.

Who could ask for better friends?

Have a great Wednesday.

"Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin










Coco and Richard as kittens










Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.










Pancakes and Richard










Richard and Pancakes


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Occasional Day Off*
> 
> I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?)
> 
> I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.
> 
> Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.
> 
> In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.
> 
> Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.
> 
> One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.
> 
> These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.
> 
> We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.
> 
> But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.
> 
> Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.
> 
> "Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Richard as kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes and Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Pancakes


Well spoken Sheila. I start every morning off, first, with coffee, next, checkin in here. You and others help get me motivated


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Occasional Day Off*
> 
> I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?)
> 
> I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.
> 
> Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.
> 
> In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.
> 
> Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.
> 
> One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.
> 
> These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.
> 
> We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.
> 
> But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.
> 
> Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.
> 
> "Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Richard as kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes and Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Pancakes


Morning, Roger! Second only to coffee . . . That's pretty good!  You also motivate me! Thank you for all your insights and comments that you post here. I hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *The Occasional Day Off*
> 
> I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?)
> 
> I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.
> 
> Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.
> 
> In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.
> 
> Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.
> 
> One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.
> 
> These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.
> 
> We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.
> 
> But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.
> 
> Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.
> 
> "Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Richard as kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes and Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Pancakes


Just started following you here, have seen your stuff in the magazine.

You wear me out just trying to find and see all you do! A day off is well deserved, perhaps even a nap with the kitties.

Thanks for what you do, very inspiring. Will be forwarding an order soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Occasional Day Off*
> 
> I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?)
> 
> I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.
> 
> Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.
> 
> In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.
> 
> Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.
> 
> One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.
> 
> These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.
> 
> We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.
> 
> But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.
> 
> Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.
> 
> "Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Richard as kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes and Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Pancakes


Hi, Jay. Welcome to my little voice in the morning! I am in a lot of places and but I always try to have fun. It is nice to meet everyone. I appreciate your nice comments a lot. 

Thanks! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Occasional Day Off*
> 
> I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?)
> 
> I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.
> 
> Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.
> 
> In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.
> 
> Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.
> 
> One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.
> 
> These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.
> 
> We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.
> 
> But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.
> 
> Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.
> 
> "Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Richard as kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes and Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Pancakes


Good morning Sheila. Although you are missed when you when you take a day off from your blog, it is perfectly understandable to take time for yourself! 
Enjoy! Another beautiful Spring day here!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Occasional Day Off*
> 
> I had to kind of laugh to myself yesterday. While I didn't post a regular blog entry here, I decided to post a short statement on my Facebook Page to let people know that I was taking the day off and that everything was fine. Often when I miss a day posting, I get several emails from you all wondering if I was "OK" and concerned for my well-being. While it really feels nice to be missed, I didn't want people thinking anything was wrong, so I made a quick post saying that I wasn't going to blog. The part that I found amusing was that the post saying that I wasn't going to post got more "likes" than the actual post I did the day before. (Are you all trying to tell me something?)
> 
> I find there is often that dilemma on Facebook. While they have a "like" button, there isn't a "dislike" button. There have been discussions floating around for ages regarding whether Facebook is going to add one in or not, and it is time like these that I think one would be appropriate. (At least I hope so!) There seems to be numerous times when I read the status of a friend that is about something not so good, and rather than comment on it, I would just like to show support. But it seems rather insensitive to "like" when someone broke their leg, ruined a project, or lost a pet or loved one. On the other hand, it is sometimes difficult to comment on this type of thing when you only know someone casually. While you may feel genuine compassion for their situation, you don't feel comfortable actually commenting on it. So you "like" their status, even though you actually don't "like" what occurred at all.
> 
> Communicating through a social network has an entirely unique language itself, it seems.
> 
> In any case, I mentioned that I was taking the day off from blogging and the "likes" piled up. I am going to shun my insecurities and allow myself to think that those likes are people who are showing their understanding of my need for an occasional day away and not think that they are cheering because they didn't have to read a post from me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> As I approach my 1000th post in under three years, I find that there are times when I just feel I should skip a morning. It isn't that I am not busy and creating - in fact, I would say that the opposite was true. It is on those days when I feel the momentum going early on and I need to get to the creating process as soon as I awake in the morning. Or it may be when I wake up to several new emails that need addressing and I want to do so in my quiet morning hours here before the rest of the world awakes. It is rare (and probably hasn't happened yet) that I miss my blog because I am sleeping in or doing nothing. My life just isn't like that.
> 
> Lately I have been really focused on creating some new things. As our business grows, we find that there are more and more requests for a larger diversity of patterns. While we try to fill special requests, it is really impossible for us to do so. In order to do special order patterns, we would need to charge so much that people would think we are crazy. We do take into consideration though what people say they would like to see and we try to accommodate them in a general respect. We hope everyone understands that.
> 
> One good thing about networking is that there is no shortage of finding someone who does like doing special orders. If someone comes to me with a request, I can usually recommend someone who would be able to help them, or direct them to one of the forums that are filled with talented people looking for custom work. I like being able to help these other designers and it is very satisfying when I am able to direct a customer too. It creates one of those win/win situations that my former editor Robert used to talk about and everyone is happy and benefits from it. There are some great advantages to knowing so many people.
> 
> These next several days (or even weeks) I am going to concentrate on getting some new designs done. It seems that even though I have been working quite a bit, I need to fine tune my time a bit and work a little smarter and accomplish a bit more.
> 
> We still have some small piles of snow remaining on the ground, but I honestly feel that we are on the tail end of winter and soon the sun will be warming things and the beach and the outdoors will be calling. I want to try to have some projects on the go that I can take to the beach with me so that I can justify working in the warm sand and enjoying the beautiful Nova Scotia coast while I work. While I made it there a few times last year, I still didn't go nearly enough. With a little planning, I will be able to enjoy my time there and also accomplish something too. I can have the best of both worlds if I try.
> 
> But until those days arrive, I need to stay focused and disciplined and move forward from here. I have so many ideas for new projects and all that is stopping me from implementing them is my ability to manage my time. So I will try a couple of things so that I can make the best use of the time I have.
> 
> I love visiting with you all here each morning. That is something that I hope I never have to give up. But taking a day off here and there may be necessary for me to keep things moving in a good direction. It won't mean that anything is wrong. In fact, it will probably mean just the opposite. If I get too busy to write here for a day or so it probably means that I am on a creative roll and working in a good direction on projects. And that is a good thing.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you that read. Whether you comment or not, you all inspire me to do my best every day, and you help me reach my potential.
> 
> Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.
> 
> "Each friend represents a world in us, a world not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."~ Anais Nin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Richard as kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Coco watching my aquarium screen saver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes and Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard and Pancakes


Hi, Anna:
As I said on Facebook - it is a "cold, blustery day" here in Nova Scotia. But it is rain at least and not the "chunky rain" that has been coming down lately. One step in the right direction anyway.

I hope you have a great day and enjoy the outdoors for me too! I will have to catch up to you when spring arrives here!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Drawing . . . *

The one thing that feels good about doing so many different aspects of a job is that you never really feel tired of doing one particular task. There always seems to be such a large variety of things that need to get done and before you have time to feel get sick of doing something, you are finished with it and on to something else.

I was never one for doing repetitious tasks for a long time. While I still don't mind doing stuff like production work for a couple of days at a time, I wouldn't want to do it all the time. I am glad that the business is multi-faceted and allows me to do so many different things. Some days I spend the bulk of the time doing office work and emails. Others I paint. And other times still I spend at the scroll saw, making the pieces that I dream up in my head come to life. It is always fun and I believe that is part of what keeps me fresh and excited about my job.

Yesterday I spent the bulk of the day drawing. I have several new ideas that I am working on and it felt really good to spend the time to convert my ideas to actual drawings. This part of the process is always one of my favorites, as usually it is while I am drawing that I am still thinking up more variations or different projects altogether. It is fun to see things come to life and work out all the logistics of the new designs. Sometimes they need a great deal of 'tweaking' from what I originally thought and other times it is as simple as copying things from my head to the computer. It certainly is a part of the job that I enjoy.

I find too that the more that I work with my computer programs, the more that I learn to do with them. Here the phrase 'necessity breeds invention' comes to mind, as I am always learning new ways to use the programs to accomplish what I come up with. We use all Adobe products to make our patterns (Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat) and both Keith and I realize that the scope of what we know how to do in these programs is merely the tiny tip of the iceberg as far as their capabilities. When we come across something that we want to accomplish, there is usually a way to do it within the program.

Yesterday this happened to me and it sent me on an adventure of learning. The good thing about Adobe software is that there is plenty of online support and if you have a question about one of the programs or are looking to see if it is capable of what you need it to do, chances are that someone else has already tried it and figured out a way. I often "google" my question and find a variety of answers from countless forums that discuss the software. In the process I learn something new. There is nothing like practical application to teach ourselves how to do something, and for me at least, that is when I learn the most. I am often asked about the programs I use to create my patterns and I have the feeling that people think that they can just buy the software and 'make patterns.' While this is true to a point, sometimes people don't realize the huge learning curve that is involved in learning how to use computer programs such as this to our advantage. In short, there is no simple or quick way to do things - at least not for myself and nothing beats time and experience as a classroom.

Yesterday I learned some new things that were really cool. They will help me do things a bit faster in the future and they will pare down my drawing time significantly (at least the part that I applied this new lesson to) and in the long run make things a bit more efficient. While it took me a couple of hours to figure it out, in the long run it will save me some valuable drawing time. So it was a good day.

Even though I got side tracked with learning this new process, I made good progress on my pattern. While it isn't quite ready to cut today, I am sure it will be by tomorrow and I will be ready to go with it. Here is a sneak peek of what I was drawing:










I am going to leave you with that today. As you can see, it is some lovely fretwork that I am working on. That is all that I will show you today though, as it is still in the process of development.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. While it is a bit overcast here, it does seem warmer and the rain has stopped. Hopefully it will be a nice day.

Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing . . . *
> 
> The one thing that feels good about doing so many different aspects of a job is that you never really feel tired of doing one particular task. There always seems to be such a large variety of things that need to get done and before you have time to feel get sick of doing something, you are finished with it and on to something else.
> 
> I was never one for doing repetitious tasks for a long time. While I still don't mind doing stuff like production work for a couple of days at a time, I wouldn't want to do it all the time. I am glad that the business is multi-faceted and allows me to do so many different things. Some days I spend the bulk of the time doing office work and emails. Others I paint. And other times still I spend at the scroll saw, making the pieces that I dream up in my head come to life. It is always fun and I believe that is part of what keeps me fresh and excited about my job.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of the day drawing. I have several new ideas that I am working on and it felt really good to spend the time to convert my ideas to actual drawings. This part of the process is always one of my favorites, as usually it is while I am drawing that I am still thinking up more variations or different projects altogether. It is fun to see things come to life and work out all the logistics of the new designs. Sometimes they need a great deal of 'tweaking' from what I originally thought and other times it is as simple as copying things from my head to the computer. It certainly is a part of the job that I enjoy.
> 
> I find too that the more that I work with my computer programs, the more that I learn to do with them. Here the phrase 'necessity breeds invention' comes to mind, as I am always learning new ways to use the programs to accomplish what I come up with. We use all Adobe products to make our patterns (Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat) and both Keith and I realize that the scope of what we know how to do in these programs is merely the tiny tip of the iceberg as far as their capabilities. When we come across something that we want to accomplish, there is usually a way to do it within the program.
> 
> Yesterday this happened to me and it sent me on an adventure of learning. The good thing about Adobe software is that there is plenty of online support and if you have a question about one of the programs or are looking to see if it is capable of what you need it to do, chances are that someone else has already tried it and figured out a way. I often "google" my question and find a variety of answers from countless forums that discuss the software. In the process I learn something new. There is nothing like practical application to teach ourselves how to do something, and for me at least, that is when I learn the most. I am often asked about the programs I use to create my patterns and I have the feeling that people think that they can just buy the software and 'make patterns.' While this is true to a point, sometimes people don't realize the huge learning curve that is involved in learning how to use computer programs such as this to our advantage. In short, there is no simple or quick way to do things - at least not for myself and nothing beats time and experience as a classroom.
> 
> Yesterday I learned some new things that were really cool. They will help me do things a bit faster in the future and they will pare down my drawing time significantly (at least the part that I applied this new lesson to) and in the long run make things a bit more efficient. While it took me a couple of hours to figure it out, in the long run it will save me some valuable drawing time. So it was a good day.
> 
> Even though I got side tracked with learning this new process, I made good progress on my pattern. While it isn't quite ready to cut today, I am sure it will be by tomorrow and I will be ready to go with it. Here is a sneak peek of what I was drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave you with that today. As you can see, it is some lovely fretwork that I am working on. That is all that I will show you today though, as it is still in the process of development.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. While it is a bit overcast here, it does seem warmer and the rain has stopped. Hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


Itsanother fine bit o scrolling/fretwork, etc. It'll be fantastic, whatever it is.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing . . . *
> 
> The one thing that feels good about doing so many different aspects of a job is that you never really feel tired of doing one particular task. There always seems to be such a large variety of things that need to get done and before you have time to feel get sick of doing something, you are finished with it and on to something else.
> 
> I was never one for doing repetitious tasks for a long time. While I still don't mind doing stuff like production work for a couple of days at a time, I wouldn't want to do it all the time. I am glad that the business is multi-faceted and allows me to do so many different things. Some days I spend the bulk of the time doing office work and emails. Others I paint. And other times still I spend at the scroll saw, making the pieces that I dream up in my head come to life. It is always fun and I believe that is part of what keeps me fresh and excited about my job.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of the day drawing. I have several new ideas that I am working on and it felt really good to spend the time to convert my ideas to actual drawings. This part of the process is always one of my favorites, as usually it is while I am drawing that I am still thinking up more variations or different projects altogether. It is fun to see things come to life and work out all the logistics of the new designs. Sometimes they need a great deal of 'tweaking' from what I originally thought and other times it is as simple as copying things from my head to the computer. It certainly is a part of the job that I enjoy.
> 
> I find too that the more that I work with my computer programs, the more that I learn to do with them. Here the phrase 'necessity breeds invention' comes to mind, as I am always learning new ways to use the programs to accomplish what I come up with. We use all Adobe products to make our patterns (Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat) and both Keith and I realize that the scope of what we know how to do in these programs is merely the tiny tip of the iceberg as far as their capabilities. When we come across something that we want to accomplish, there is usually a way to do it within the program.
> 
> Yesterday this happened to me and it sent me on an adventure of learning. The good thing about Adobe software is that there is plenty of online support and if you have a question about one of the programs or are looking to see if it is capable of what you need it to do, chances are that someone else has already tried it and figured out a way. I often "google" my question and find a variety of answers from countless forums that discuss the software. In the process I learn something new. There is nothing like practical application to teach ourselves how to do something, and for me at least, that is when I learn the most. I am often asked about the programs I use to create my patterns and I have the feeling that people think that they can just buy the software and 'make patterns.' While this is true to a point, sometimes people don't realize the huge learning curve that is involved in learning how to use computer programs such as this to our advantage. In short, there is no simple or quick way to do things - at least not for myself and nothing beats time and experience as a classroom.
> 
> Yesterday I learned some new things that were really cool. They will help me do things a bit faster in the future and they will pare down my drawing time significantly (at least the part that I applied this new lesson to) and in the long run make things a bit more efficient. While it took me a couple of hours to figure it out, in the long run it will save me some valuable drawing time. So it was a good day.
> 
> Even though I got side tracked with learning this new process, I made good progress on my pattern. While it isn't quite ready to cut today, I am sure it will be by tomorrow and I will be ready to go with it. Here is a sneak peek of what I was drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave you with that today. As you can see, it is some lovely fretwork that I am working on. That is all that I will show you today though, as it is still in the process of development.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. While it is a bit overcast here, it does seem warmer and the rain has stopped. Hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


Good morning Sheila. Looks like my kind of scrolling! Looking forward to seeing the unveiling!
A good day to be outside here. I'm loving this weather! 
Enjoy.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing . . . *
> 
> The one thing that feels good about doing so many different aspects of a job is that you never really feel tired of doing one particular task. There always seems to be such a large variety of things that need to get done and before you have time to feel get sick of doing something, you are finished with it and on to something else.
> 
> I was never one for doing repetitious tasks for a long time. While I still don't mind doing stuff like production work for a couple of days at a time, I wouldn't want to do it all the time. I am glad that the business is multi-faceted and allows me to do so many different things. Some days I spend the bulk of the time doing office work and emails. Others I paint. And other times still I spend at the scroll saw, making the pieces that I dream up in my head come to life. It is always fun and I believe that is part of what keeps me fresh and excited about my job.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of the day drawing. I have several new ideas that I am working on and it felt really good to spend the time to convert my ideas to actual drawings. This part of the process is always one of my favorites, as usually it is while I am drawing that I am still thinking up more variations or different projects altogether. It is fun to see things come to life and work out all the logistics of the new designs. Sometimes they need a great deal of 'tweaking' from what I originally thought and other times it is as simple as copying things from my head to the computer. It certainly is a part of the job that I enjoy.
> 
> I find too that the more that I work with my computer programs, the more that I learn to do with them. Here the phrase 'necessity breeds invention' comes to mind, as I am always learning new ways to use the programs to accomplish what I come up with. We use all Adobe products to make our patterns (Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat) and both Keith and I realize that the scope of what we know how to do in these programs is merely the tiny tip of the iceberg as far as their capabilities. When we come across something that we want to accomplish, there is usually a way to do it within the program.
> 
> Yesterday this happened to me and it sent me on an adventure of learning. The good thing about Adobe software is that there is plenty of online support and if you have a question about one of the programs or are looking to see if it is capable of what you need it to do, chances are that someone else has already tried it and figured out a way. I often "google" my question and find a variety of answers from countless forums that discuss the software. In the process I learn something new. There is nothing like practical application to teach ourselves how to do something, and for me at least, that is when I learn the most. I am often asked about the programs I use to create my patterns and I have the feeling that people think that they can just buy the software and 'make patterns.' While this is true to a point, sometimes people don't realize the huge learning curve that is involved in learning how to use computer programs such as this to our advantage. In short, there is no simple or quick way to do things - at least not for myself and nothing beats time and experience as a classroom.
> 
> Yesterday I learned some new things that were really cool. They will help me do things a bit faster in the future and they will pare down my drawing time significantly (at least the part that I applied this new lesson to) and in the long run make things a bit more efficient. While it took me a couple of hours to figure it out, in the long run it will save me some valuable drawing time. So it was a good day.
> 
> Even though I got side tracked with learning this new process, I made good progress on my pattern. While it isn't quite ready to cut today, I am sure it will be by tomorrow and I will be ready to go with it. Here is a sneak peek of what I was drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave you with that today. As you can see, it is some lovely fretwork that I am working on. That is all that I will show you today though, as it is still in the process of development.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. While it is a bit overcast here, it does seem warmer and the rain has stopped. Hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


Can't wait to see what it turns into, Sheila.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing . . . *
> 
> The one thing that feels good about doing so many different aspects of a job is that you never really feel tired of doing one particular task. There always seems to be such a large variety of things that need to get done and before you have time to feel get sick of doing something, you are finished with it and on to something else.
> 
> I was never one for doing repetitious tasks for a long time. While I still don't mind doing stuff like production work for a couple of days at a time, I wouldn't want to do it all the time. I am glad that the business is multi-faceted and allows me to do so many different things. Some days I spend the bulk of the time doing office work and emails. Others I paint. And other times still I spend at the scroll saw, making the pieces that I dream up in my head come to life. It is always fun and I believe that is part of what keeps me fresh and excited about my job.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the bulk of the day drawing. I have several new ideas that I am working on and it felt really good to spend the time to convert my ideas to actual drawings. This part of the process is always one of my favorites, as usually it is while I am drawing that I am still thinking up more variations or different projects altogether. It is fun to see things come to life and work out all the logistics of the new designs. Sometimes they need a great deal of 'tweaking' from what I originally thought and other times it is as simple as copying things from my head to the computer. It certainly is a part of the job that I enjoy.
> 
> I find too that the more that I work with my computer programs, the more that I learn to do with them. Here the phrase 'necessity breeds invention' comes to mind, as I am always learning new ways to use the programs to accomplish what I come up with. We use all Adobe products to make our patterns (Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign and Acrobat) and both Keith and I realize that the scope of what we know how to do in these programs is merely the tiny tip of the iceberg as far as their capabilities. When we come across something that we want to accomplish, there is usually a way to do it within the program.
> 
> Yesterday this happened to me and it sent me on an adventure of learning. The good thing about Adobe software is that there is plenty of online support and if you have a question about one of the programs or are looking to see if it is capable of what you need it to do, chances are that someone else has already tried it and figured out a way. I often "google" my question and find a variety of answers from countless forums that discuss the software. In the process I learn something new. There is nothing like practical application to teach ourselves how to do something, and for me at least, that is when I learn the most. I am often asked about the programs I use to create my patterns and I have the feeling that people think that they can just buy the software and 'make patterns.' While this is true to a point, sometimes people don't realize the huge learning curve that is involved in learning how to use computer programs such as this to our advantage. In short, there is no simple or quick way to do things - at least not for myself and nothing beats time and experience as a classroom.
> 
> Yesterday I learned some new things that were really cool. They will help me do things a bit faster in the future and they will pare down my drawing time significantly (at least the part that I applied this new lesson to) and in the long run make things a bit more efficient. While it took me a couple of hours to figure it out, in the long run it will save me some valuable drawing time. So it was a good day.
> 
> Even though I got side tracked with learning this new process, I made good progress on my pattern. While it isn't quite ready to cut today, I am sure it will be by tomorrow and I will be ready to go with it. Here is a sneak peek of what I was drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave you with that today. As you can see, it is some lovely fretwork that I am working on. That is all that I will show you today though, as it is still in the process of development.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. While it is a bit overcast here, it does seem warmer and the rain has stopped. Hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


Hi, Roger, Rick and Anna! Glad you like it. I also love scrolling this type of pattern. I have a few in the works so you can be sure there will be some nice scrollwork in store for you all to see. It's nice to change things up every now and then.

I hope you all enjoy your day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Strike While the (Inspirational) Iron is Hot*

As the saying goes - I'm on a roll.

It seems a long time since I drew fretwork, and I really missed it. While I like to do a lot of different types of designing from painting to cutting to building things, one of the things that I find to be most satisfying to draw and cut is fretwork.

So that's what I am gonna do!

Yesterday I hit a good rhythm and was able to not only finish up on the design I featured in the blog, but completely finish a second one:










. . . and do the majority of drawing on a third:










The good part is, I have several others in mind right at this moment. I really want to just keep on drawing at this point. So I think that is what I am going to do.

It is nice to be able to work like this and have trouble keeping up with my ideas. My notebook is full of new things to do after this series of designs is complete, so I want to keep on moving right along.

I am going to spend today doing as much drawing as I can, and perhaps by tomorrow I will be ready for for the scroll saw. I could probably get cutting right now, but I don't want to lose the flow of work that I have going now and get off track. Now is the time to follow through with the inspirations.

I am going to keep it short today and get right to things. I hope you enjoy my little sample pictures. Translated to wood they should look pretty cool.

Have a great Friday. For those of you off of work today (everything is closed around here) I hope you take some extra time to do something creative and fun.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Strike While the (Inspirational) Iron is Hot*
> 
> As the saying goes - I'm on a roll.
> 
> It seems a long time since I drew fretwork, and I really missed it. While I like to do a lot of different types of designing from painting to cutting to building things, one of the things that I find to be most satisfying to draw and cut is fretwork.
> 
> So that's what I am gonna do!
> 
> Yesterday I hit a good rhythm and was able to not only finish up on the design I featured in the blog, but completely finish a second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and do the majority of drawing on a third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good part is, I have several others in mind right at this moment. I really want to just keep on drawing at this point. So I think that is what I am going to do.
> 
> It is nice to be able to work like this and have trouble keeping up with my ideas. My notebook is full of new things to do after this series of designs is complete, so I want to keep on moving right along.
> 
> I am going to spend today doing as much drawing as I can, and perhaps by tomorrow I will be ready for for the scroll saw. I could probably get cutting right now, but I don't want to lose the flow of work that I have going now and get off track. Now is the time to follow through with the inspirations.
> 
> I am going to keep it short today and get right to things. I hope you enjoy my little sample pictures. Translated to wood they should look pretty cool.
> 
> Have a great Friday. For those of you off of work today (everything is closed around here) I hope you take some extra time to do something creative and fun.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Sheila that top design looks sweet and it looks like what
I need for one of my projects, 
Looking forward to seeing them in their final finish.
Enjoy your day drawing, keep the kettle on the boil and
the cats will enjoy chillin with you

Have a wonderful day
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Strike While the (Inspirational) Iron is Hot*
> 
> As the saying goes - I'm on a roll.
> 
> It seems a long time since I drew fretwork, and I really missed it. While I like to do a lot of different types of designing from painting to cutting to building things, one of the things that I find to be most satisfying to draw and cut is fretwork.
> 
> So that's what I am gonna do!
> 
> Yesterday I hit a good rhythm and was able to not only finish up on the design I featured in the blog, but completely finish a second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and do the majority of drawing on a third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good part is, I have several others in mind right at this moment. I really want to just keep on drawing at this point. So I think that is what I am going to do.
> 
> It is nice to be able to work like this and have trouble keeping up with my ideas. My notebook is full of new things to do after this series of designs is complete, so I want to keep on moving right along.
> 
> I am going to spend today doing as much drawing as I can, and perhaps by tomorrow I will be ready for for the scroll saw. I could probably get cutting right now, but I don't want to lose the flow of work that I have going now and get off track. Now is the time to follow through with the inspirations.
> 
> I am going to keep it short today and get right to things. I hope you enjoy my little sample pictures. Translated to wood they should look pretty cool.
> 
> Have a great Friday. For those of you off of work today (everything is closed around here) I hope you take some extra time to do something creative and fun.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Good morning Sheila. You have my curiosity peeked! I'm looking forward to seeing these in full.
Enjoy your inspirational day! 
Sunny and warm again today here. Out to the workshop I go!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Strike While the (Inspirational) Iron is Hot*
> 
> As the saying goes - I'm on a roll.
> 
> It seems a long time since I drew fretwork, and I really missed it. While I like to do a lot of different types of designing from painting to cutting to building things, one of the things that I find to be most satisfying to draw and cut is fretwork.
> 
> So that's what I am gonna do!
> 
> Yesterday I hit a good rhythm and was able to not only finish up on the design I featured in the blog, but completely finish a second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and do the majority of drawing on a third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good part is, I have several others in mind right at this moment. I really want to just keep on drawing at this point. So I think that is what I am going to do.
> 
> It is nice to be able to work like this and have trouble keeping up with my ideas. My notebook is full of new things to do after this series of designs is complete, so I want to keep on moving right along.
> 
> I am going to spend today doing as much drawing as I can, and perhaps by tomorrow I will be ready for for the scroll saw. I could probably get cutting right now, but I don't want to lose the flow of work that I have going now and get off track. Now is the time to follow through with the inspirations.
> 
> I am going to keep it short today and get right to things. I hope you enjoy my little sample pictures. Translated to wood they should look pretty cool.
> 
> Have a great Friday. For those of you off of work today (everything is closed around here) I hope you take some extra time to do something creative and fun.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


I can't wait to see what you are working on completely! These look really good! Have fun today!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Strike While the (Inspirational) Iron is Hot*
> 
> As the saying goes - I'm on a roll.
> 
> It seems a long time since I drew fretwork, and I really missed it. While I like to do a lot of different types of designing from painting to cutting to building things, one of the things that I find to be most satisfying to draw and cut is fretwork.
> 
> So that's what I am gonna do!
> 
> Yesterday I hit a good rhythm and was able to not only finish up on the design I featured in the blog, but completely finish a second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and do the majority of drawing on a third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good part is, I have several others in mind right at this moment. I really want to just keep on drawing at this point. So I think that is what I am going to do.
> 
> It is nice to be able to work like this and have trouble keeping up with my ideas. My notebook is full of new things to do after this series of designs is complete, so I want to keep on moving right along.
> 
> I am going to spend today doing as much drawing as I can, and perhaps by tomorrow I will be ready for for the scroll saw. I could probably get cutting right now, but I don't want to lose the flow of work that I have going now and get off track. Now is the time to follow through with the inspirations.
> 
> I am going to keep it short today and get right to things. I hope you enjoy my little sample pictures. Translated to wood they should look pretty cool.
> 
> Have a great Friday. For those of you off of work today (everything is closed around here) I hope you take some extra time to do something creative and fun.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thank you all so much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Rolling . . .*

Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.

I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.

My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.

I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.

Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.

So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .

One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:










Another has some pretty lettering:










And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:










Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.

And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!

I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.

So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


They all look great. Can't wait to see. I, too, have a pile of things I would like to cut in the shop. Learned if I take the pattern out to the shop and attach it to some wood for some reason it will get done a little faster.

Have a great day and an awesome Easter Sunday


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good morning Sheila,
Can't wait to see what you have come up with! The anticipation is killing me. Just this week, I finally returned to my shop and started cutting again. It does feel good to cut and smell the saw dust. Hope you and Keith have a real nice Easter tomorrow.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you both Jerrell and Rick. We are going to Keith's parent's house today for dinner and to Bernie and Ellen's on Monday. We were supposed to go to Bernie's tomorrow and plans got changed - but that is OK - as long as we get a visit in there somewhere. I wish you both a wonderful day tomorrow too. 

Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


This is why artists like Warhol had people do his painting, didn't want to stop the flow.

Sometimes carving a piece will inspire another. I always keep a notebook and pencil close, often just to doodle a line or shape that comes to mind. Some of these are still nothing more than doodles on a piece paper.

Scroll saw and fretwork is very new to me. It was intarsia that got me into scroll saws but the designs you and Kieth put out inspire me to practice fretwork so that I might one day do one of your designs justice. Still making wavy lines and ugly corners at present but time will heal that.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Always fun to read, well done and look fwd to the journey.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Hi Sheila,
Been a while I am away from the LJ but I am catching up. Looks like the flower on your design marks the month of May. In Spanish they say, "Flores de Mayo" ... flowers of May. I am eager to see what it will be.

Past days were my vacation hobby days and I was able to think of some designs too. I cleaned up my workshop by utilizing those small pieces around thereby creating outcomes that are difficult to put it in the drawing board.

Have a nice day. Happy Easter.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Rolling . . .*
> 
> Yesterday was another great and productive day. I don't know why things happen this way sometimes, but I wish I could bottle up the formula so that on my unfocused and unproductive days I could take a dose of whatever it is that is driving me right now.
> 
> I am sure my fellow designers know the feeling. It is when you just can't seem to draw fast enough to get all the ideas out and you don't want to stop because you know this feeling may pass. I love when I feel like this and I want to take full advantage of this creative flow and keep going.
> 
> My designs to cut are piling up. In the past two days I have drawn up six complete designs - and they are all ready for the saw. I have one or two more in my mind right now and then I just have to stop drawing and begin cutting. The next deadline for the magazine is rapidly approaching and what I have planned for them takes some "building" time. I am going to take today to draw up that pattern and perhaps maybe one more scroll designs for myself. Then it is time to get to the saw.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I was able to do so many different things all at once. Perhaps I have finally learned to not think about things too much and "just do it!" Sometimes all the planning and thinking about new stuff slips into a form of procrastination and I wind up putting things off until something else comes along.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to continue on like this?? I think ti would be awesome.
> 
> So here are today's sneak previews for you to see . . .
> 
> One design is a fretwork one with overlay pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another has some pretty lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still another one has some fun stand-up pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have your curiosity peaked? I hope so. Won't the next week be FUN to unveil these pieces one at a time!? I know for myself, seeing them come to be is going to be exciting.
> 
> And to think that what I have planned here for today is still another totally different type of project altogether!
> 
> I hope I have you all thinking and anticipating. The next couple of days will be pretty cool for me. I can't wait to get at the saw and start really creating these pieces and showing them all to you - one at a time.
> 
> So it is off I go to draw again. I hope you all have a great day today and I hope it is warm enough for you all to get out into your shops and do something creative. It really is exhilarating!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good morning Sheila. My curiosity is definitely peaked! 
Have a great Easter weekend and hopefully the sun will shine in your part of the country. 15 - 20 degrees here over the weekend! It's been many years since we've had a warm Easter.
Enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

*Eight is Enough*

These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.

Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.

With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.

I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:










I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.

The next one is also a primitive design:










It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.

One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.

There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.

It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.

I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.

What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:




























As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!

Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.

The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!

I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.

So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.

I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.

Happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Love it Sheila a great one of the 12×12 challenge 

Sunny with Snow Lying on the Banks o the Doon
Jamie


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Done a great job designing this project and enjoy reading your blog


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Thank you both Jamie and Todd. I appreciate it a lot. Sunny and mild here in Nova Scotia today. Dare I say a "perfect" day? 

I wish you a perfect day also!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


These are all nice, Sheila. I'm glad to see that you are as busy as ever. You're a natural born creator. Keep up the good work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Always a good idea to take advantage of the muse whilst its with you. I look forward to seeing your designs as you make and/or release them, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Good morning Sheila. What a fun week you are going to have getting your ideas from paper to the scroll saw. It will fun for all of us too who follow your blog , seeing each piece finished. 
A beautiful day here on the Westcoast. Sunny and warm. A great day for the kids easter egg hunt - and I'd better get them hidden before the kids arrive!
Enjoy your day.
Happy Easter


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


I can hardly wait to see the finished products! I liked the idea of the card stock too! Never thought of that, and the card is very pretty.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Thanks so much to all of you. Sorry for the late reply, but I was actually working most of the day away from the computer. It felt really great to be at the saw again, and I made great progress. I will have some pictures tomorrow. I am really pleased with these designs. The one looks really delicate, but it was not difficult at all. I am tired tonight but I want to keep on going. But I will probably spend what is left of the evening cleaning up a bit. I don't know what I will get done tomorrow because we are going to our friend's house, but I will still have some stuff to show you all. Anna - the cutouts are so nice. Thank you again for letting me share them. I am glad you are having good weather on your side of Canada. Take care everyone. And thanks for the nice support. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Hi Sheila,
I thought 8 is enough but I am the 9th on your comment list.. I could not resist to let you know how I appreciate this new generation of your design specially incorporating beads and exemplary painting. It looks like metal to me already. Really exemplary specially two persons would always admire it aside from the person who is sending, the receiver as well would appreciate much more. 
I am starting my Monday at office again…. Happy weekdays ahead.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Eight is Enough*
> 
> These last three days I have been in what seems like a drawing frenzy. It was just one of those times when I have several detailed ideas of what I want to make and I can picture things in my mind so clearly that drawing the designs seems to come almost automatically. That is a good place for me to be.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up two more designs. One of them is something that is dimensional and took a bit more thought and time, but on paper at least, it appears that it will work out well. I am sure I will have a couple of adjustments when actually building it, but that is expected and I think that for the most part, it will work out fine. I can't wait to see it come to life.
> 
> With the addition of the two new designs, I now have a stack of no less than eight new projects that I have to cut and build. I don't think I can remember ever having that much of a 'backlog' of projects to work on. It is going to be a good week at the Excalibur scroll saw, and I am already picking out my playlists of music to listen to while I work. It's going to be a really fun week.
> 
> I will show you another quick peek at the line drawings for these next two projects. They are bot a bit simpler and of a 'country/primitive' them. The first sample is of the dimensional project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be rather cute. I think it is going to be my submission for my next magazine article, which is going to be for the August issue.
> 
> The next one is also a primitive design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be something that will not be too difficult to cut, but hopefully also look nice.
> 
> One thing that I really love about using the scroll saw is that it allows a vast variety of projects to be created. You can use it to make extremely complex and delicate cuts and projects as well as some very basic and simple work, as well as everything in between.
> 
> There are few other tools in our shops that have the capabilities that the scroll saw has, which is why it is one of my favorites. Another great thing about it is that once you purchase a decent saw, the only other real "supplies" you need to work with it are blades and perhaps a drill press. Unlike a lathe, which needs additional chucks, chisels, gouges and tools to keep operating, the scroll saw is pretty much self-sufficient. I think for that reason it is an ideal 'starter tool' for anyone wanting to get involved in woodworking. It also can be used in conjunction with many other tools to easily add wonderful detail to just about any type of project. And with a little practice, you can master it very quickly.
> 
> It is hard for me to stop drawing when I have so many ideas. I think this current batch of projects has a great variety of styles and difficulties and hopefully there will be something here to suite everyone's taste. If not, I have several more things that I am thinking about that I will work on as soon as I finish these. And I am sure that by the time I am finished, there will be another list of additional things to make. My idea book keeps filling up, and I am sure that I am going to have a very, very busy summer.
> 
> I did want to show you all a couple of pictures of what my friend Anna from British Columbia did with some of our patterns. Anna is always a great support of Keith and I and I have gotten to know her through the blog here on Lumberjocks. I always love seeing what creative things people do with our patterns and I love sharing them so that it can be an inspiration to others, too.
> 
> What Anna does is when she cuts some beautiful intricate designs (like Kieth's SLDK199 Filigree Butterfly Ornaments) she stack cuts the designs with a couple of layers of nice card stock in between. You can find a huge variety of card stock at any place that sells scrap booking supplies or craft supplies. You could easily add several layers and not even notice the difference when you are sawing. The result is wonderful cutouts that you could use in a variety of ways. Anna uses hers to make greeting cards as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, she then applies them to the cards and embellishes them with hot fix rhinestones. They are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Anna sent Keith and I a card this past Christmas that featured his Filigree Angel as a cutout and it was simply lovely.
> 
> The other day I was in the store and I bought a nice but rather plain Easter card for someone and it cost me over five dollars. I had wished that I would have used Anna's idea and cut some extra pieces when I made my ornaments a couple of months ago and it would have been more personal and fun to make a card. I will certainly keep it in mind for next time!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing these creative ideas. I certainly enjoy sharing them with you and seeing your take on our ideas. I always say I am very fortunate to be doing something that I love so much on a daily basis. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> So it is to the saw for me today, and probably for the next several days also. It should be a good week of blogging as I slowly reveal the full pictures of all of these new designs as they come to be reality. I truly look forward to the wonderful week ahead and sharing all of this with you.
> 
> I also want to wish all my Christian friends a very happy Easter. We are going to head out to Bernie's and Ellen's tomorrow for dinner and a nice overdue visit. We had a wonderful dinner at Keith's parents' house yesterday and today we will be here at home. It looks like it is turning out to be another nice and calm day here in our area. The days are definitely getting warmer.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Hi, Bert - I do like mixing things up a bit. I firmly believe that anyone can do anything they put their mind to. So many customers tell me "I can't paint!" and I love proving them wrong! I love the natural look of wood, too but sometime nice wood is too expensive for people to use and painting, staining and embellishing our projects opens a whole new world of creativity for people to try. It helps make each project unique and it really is FUN!

Have a great day at work today. And a happy week ahead also.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress Report*

What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.

I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.

I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.

I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.

The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.

Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:










I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:










I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.

I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.

We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.

Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:










I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:










It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.

I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.

I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.

It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.

I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.

Happy Monday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila they look great.
That is a great idea with the wreath could fit many occasions

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


good to see you wrapping it up 

here are something I saw on the news …. the local zoo in cooperation with an american zoo
has started a trainning program for some of there penquins so they can learn to fly
firt I thought it was a joke … but they used more than ten minuts of the programtime 
to tell how and why its possiple and what time they expected to see the results 
so it must be seriuos ….... right … 

take care
Dennis


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


The candle tray is pretty on its own, as you said. Whatever it is, it's a pretty wood. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the candle trays. You know I'm going to order them. LOL


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


That is a nice looking tray, and thicker than I would expect.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi Sheila, that tray is my kinda cutting! Love it! I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the trays. You do realize that you are helping to add to my project list! The wreath looks great. What a great idea! Keith's butterflies that I did on the cards would look great on a wreath - and his filligree angels - and your Slainte word art, and, and,......! 
Hope you had a great evening with your friends


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Another fine piece o art.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> What an extremely productive weekend I had! It isn't always that I can claim that so I am pretty darn proud of all that I accomplished over the last couple of days. It feels good to work hard and actually see some physical results of that work right in front of you. That isn't always the case. There are many times when I seem to work hard and even though every minute of the day is spent 'doing something' there is little to show for it. But this week, it will be a boost to see these projects that I have been drawing come to life. Besides that, making them is the best part.
> 
> I spent the day getting most of the new things set up and I actually got to begin cutting them. It is amazing how much time I spent just picking out the wood that I wanted to use for each individual piece. While having a good variety of different species here to choose from, sometimes I find that having too many choices can slow me down a bit because it is difficult to pick what I want to use for each. I wanted to show things in a nice variety, and some are going to be oiled and others stained or painted so I wanted to also take that into consideration when choosing.
> 
> I did well though and got all seven of the candle trays set up for cutting. The bulk of my drawing these past few days was of additional candle trays because it has been a while since I made some new designs for them and people are requesting additional designs. Besides - I love doing them because they really a fun to cut and there are so many ways you can make them look cool. Most of the first designs were one simple layer, but in the future I am going to be doing more dimensional trays with stand up pieces, as well as overlays that will give a better variety. As always, I will offer several ideas for completing them in many different ways. I love doing versatile designs like that.
> 
> I spent the better part of the morning getting all the pattern pieces applied to the respective wood pieces. This time around, I used the 8.5×11 inch label sheets, as each design took up about a sheet and it was very quick and efficient to print out the patterns right onto the sheets.
> 
> The first one off the bat is something that I call "Classic Fretwork." It is probably my favorite type of scrolling as it is a little challenging, but fun and relaxing to cut. I used a piece of wood that I think is brown maple. It almost looks like cherry though and I still can't really figure out which one it is. I am leaning toward the brown maple because the usual grain pattern of cherry isn't present. I will be able to tell more after I oil it.
> 
> Below is a picture of the finished cut piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sand it or finish it at all yet. It is just the dry, raw wood at this point. Whatever wood it is, it is pretty hard and dense. Even with the label on it, it wanted to burn a bit. I only discovered this after I drilled all the holes and started cutting. This also made me think it was cherry, as I have had cherry burn in the same way. The only option that I had was to place packaging tape over the tray after drilling, which meant that I had to poke the blade through the tape each time I changed holes. This didn't cause too much issue, as I used a very tiny 2/0 blade to cut. I started out with a #2, but I didn't get the sharpness of the corners that I liked so I switched almost immediately to the 2/0. It was a little slower going, but I'll swap speed for precision any day. The final tray came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one a "Filigree Candle Tray" as I feel it is the epitome of what filigree scroll would should be. Flowing curves and curls give this a 'Victorian' look that people generally think of when they hear 'scroll work.' I plan on simply oiling and using lacquer on the tray and leaving it at that. Keith had asked if I planned on making any ornaments or charms to accompany it, but I truly don't think it is necessary. I think the design stands on its own and should be left as it is.
> 
> I will have final pictures of it tomorrow, if I am able to have time to finish it today.
> 
> We are going to Digby to spend the afternoon/evening with our dear friends and having dinner. It will be nice to see Bernie and Ellen and take some time away - even for a little bit. We did go to Keith's parents on Saturday night and had a wonderful evening and dinner there. It was good to get away a little and visit and have a change of scenery.
> 
> Keith's mom liked the Mud Bunnies that I had made last week, so I put some of them on a little wreath and gave it to her for Spring. It was easy to do and came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making ornaments because there are so many ways you can use them to decorate. For the wreath, I just got some wired ribbon, and a couple of spring sprigs to add color and a simple vine wreath. The little sprigs added a splash of color on the dark wreath and were easy to just poke in place. I used thin wire to keep the bunnies in place, as I didn't want to drill any holes in them. The bows on their necks hid the wire for the most part and the little rhinestones gave them a bit of a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was simple to do and came out pretty nice and was a nice way to brighten things up for the spring.
> 
> I like showing you all these ways to use your projects. As with the beautifully cut paper butterflies that Anna made, this is yet another way to incorporate your painting and woodworking into fun projects. There are so many ways beyond the instructions in your pattern packets that you can use things to make fun and creative items.
> 
> I cut another tray yesterday, too, but it is also unfinished and I have to cut some of the overlay pieces to complete it. I think I will wait to show you that one so I have something to show you all tomorrow. I don't want to overload you all at once, and with me being away for most of the day today it will give me something to share tomorrow.
> 
> It is Monday already and pouring rain. Quite a difference from yesterdays' warm and sunny day. But I suppose it is typical of spring.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and wish you all a fun and creative week.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you all so much! I really appreciate your nice comments. Dennis - I was taken by several April Fools jokes today. Perhaps I am really a fool after all (or easy to fool anyway!) I was happy that I wasn't on the computer much because time after time I fell for these outrageous stories. I guess I get hooked in much too easily. (the term is "gullible" I think!)

Philip - the tray is really only about 1/2" thick. The photograph is really close and it does look much thicker than it is. As I said before, I am forced to distort the photos somewhat, as I was warned that people would just print them out and copy the designs. Sad to do so, but whatever.

Anna - Most of the new designs are pretty intricate cutting. I think I was in the mood for some. I did make a couple of simpler ones though so everyone should be covered. I love doing the fretwork type of cutting myself - especially on this size of piece. At about 8" in diameter, it is the perfect size for cutting these intricate designs. I am glad you lik them.

Thanks again everyone. I was out most of yesterday and got back late and was too tired to post then. I always appreciate your comments very much!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Strawberry Fields Forever*

As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.

The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.

Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.

I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.

The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.

It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.

The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.

The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.










The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)










As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.

I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.

I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!

As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.

I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.

The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.

Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


This is way kool, Sheila. I like the 3-d effect.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


Thank you very much Roger! I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


Sheila that is very neat
The devil is in the detail, the teardrop just makes it a professorial job

Have a Sublime day
Jamie


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


Sheila, this is post #999!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That probably means tomorrow's will be #1,000.

Good for you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


Jamie is right the teardrop tell the different between you and all others 
and add alot to the design ….. love the 3-D 

you make me look forward to the strawberry seasson …... a bowlfull of fresh strawberry´s with cream 
to eat every day in three weeks …. Drooool !!

its not only selfimplyod that work twice as people who clock in and out five days a week 
saturday night it was 16 hours in the car for me ….. easter saturday is the bedst day in the year 
for us …. its twice as big as new year evening 
here on this island they all goes to the beach and cooking eggs over bonfire with the fammilies 
that will say ….. the teenagers and younger adults its more about having fun with freind around the 
fire and get quite a bit of beers ..... nomatter if its sun or in a snowstorm like this weekend 
the families with children start out around ten in the morning and then it continue with the elder generations 
minimum untill midnight on the beach …. the last I drow home was 8 aclock sunday morning 
he was ready to see a bed several hours before ...... LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


Hi Sheila, I agree with Jamie and Dennis - the teardrops give the strawberries that wow factor and I like the 3D effect. This little tray would be great to serve a nice bowl of fresh strawberries on. 
Enjoy your walk.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


Hi Sheila, I felt in several occasion on the opposite side of what you both have… focus and discipline. There are several factors to consider…. the office work and the family is always there to consider a protocol. However, I consider these other factors as the one that moves me, inspire me and likewise finance me (office work). I like your attitude on the commitment that both Keith and you are working on. 
By the way, The strawberry overlay is a new technique nowadays that perks up the background. Very attractive design. My only question is how to effect a 3D on several layers. I can expect now that your painting skill will give a 3d life in those trays.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


For your information, it is already Strawberry season in Florida! Yum, Yum!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Strawberry Fields Forever*
> 
> As I said yesterday, it was our day to go to Digby to visit our dear friends Ellen and Bernie and their daughter Cindy and have a nice dinner. Cindy needed to work on Sunday, so our plans were postponed for a day and pushed into Monday. One of the great things about working for myself is that my schedule is flexible like that. Most of the time I am able to shift things around when something like that comes up and we don't miss out on anything.
> 
> The key there though is that we need to keep focused and disciplined on those days when nothing special is going on. I have an imaginary time bank and if I fill it with enough hours worked, I feel no guilt whatsoever taking a day off now and then. This is totally up to Keith and myself individually, and one reason we never have any problems if one or the other (or both) of us want to do something other than stay home and work is that we both have similar work ethics and know that our fate for the most part lies in our own hands and we are willing to take responsibility for ourselves.
> 
> Many people hear the word "self-employed" and immediately picture someone sitting on a beach sipping a cocktail while others are chained to their offices or desks or doing their daily jobs. They fail to understand that small businesses don't "just happen" and that usually it takes a great deal more time for a self-employed person to achieve success than it does someone who is punching a clock. The difference is (for me anyway) that we are doing something that we truly love and even though we are pretty much always on call and working, it doesn't seem like work because we love what we do.
> 
> I realize that this lifestyle is not for everyone, and for some it is not possible to live the way we do. But for myself, and I think for Keith too, this is the way that we choose to live and we both feel that we are very fortunate to be able to do so. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly the days pass. We are always busy and for the most part it is a really 'good' type of busy. I honestly look forward to getting up each morning and working on my business. And as those of you who read know, there are times when I am able to sneak away to the beach and have the best office in the world. I see more of that time coming this summer, and I am thinking now of ways to be able to accomplish some work and get some things done while I am away.
> 
> The rest of this week will be fun and exciting as I see my new projects come to life. While I didn't get much done yesterday, I was able to cut out the overlay pieces on my second design of the recent group that I drew. This candle tray is one I call "Strawberry Fields Forever", as it made me think of the Beatle's song of the same name.
> 
> It is one of the times I was proudly able to accomplish a truly "random" design and have it look balanced and natural. Usually when I attempt "random", I wind up doing what turns out to be "organized random" where the design starts to look like it repeats a bit. Somewhat like wallpaper. But this time it is truly a random design and I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> The base of the tray is composed of the vines and the leaves. While this designs looks really intricate to cut, it is very forgiving and easy. I purposely made the tips of the leaves ever so slightly rounded so that it would be easy to make the turn while using a small 2/0 blade without having to make the sharp points. This cut down a significant amount of cutting time without compromising the design whatsoever. I also added the small blossoms in with the vine/leaf layer so that they would remain subtle and not take over the design.
> 
> The strawberries were made as overlay pieces. I chose to add eight of them - four larger and four smaller - but naturally you could add as many or few as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strawberries each have ten teardrop shaped seeds on them. I know I could have cheated and just drilled holes, but me being me wouldn't let that happen. I think that making the seeds tear drop shaped was critical to making these look really nice, and it was worth the extra time I took to scroll each seed out. (Besides - I did 'cheat' and cut the berries stacked two high. That meant only 40 additional cuts instead of 80. It sounds like a lot but it only added about 15 minutes of time on to the project. Time well spent I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the first tray, this piece is fresh off the scroll saw. I didn't even get to finish sand the pieces or oil them or varnish and color them. That will come later on today. We didn't get home from our dinner until after 10pm and both of us were tired. If I learned anything, it is not to start something new when I am tired. So I will work on them today, as well as cut some more out.
> 
> I can see that I am going to be multi-tasking and working on several of these projects at once. The subsequent blogs this week will probably be a mixture of different stages for several of the projects. I have no idea how long it will take me to complete all eight of the designs that I drew up over the weekend, but I expect it to be a week or so.
> 
> I feel like I am at Disney World and don't know what ride to go on first!
> 
> As I look at all that is in front of me these next several days, it will be fun and exciting to see each one emerge from the pieces of wood that are now sitting on my table. It has been a while since I added new candle trays into my arsenal of patterns, and while the older designs are still very popular, it was time to introduce some new trays for the new season.
> 
> I plan on coloring this tray in with some acrylic stain, which will make the design look pretty cool I think. But I like showing the trays 'naked' too because they look pretty nice in natural wood too. (By the way - this tray is done in maple) I hope you stay tuned so you can see all the new trays I made. It is a fun journey and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> The sun is up now, and it is going to be a beautiful day. Unlike yesterdays grey rain, it is bright and beautiful and very pretty out. Perhaps I will be able to fit in a nice walk. It seems like ages since we have done that.
> 
> Have a great day today. Enjoy whatever life has to offer you!


I am very happy that you all like it. It was one of those designs that just flowed. Sometimes designs come easier than others. I had a pretty good run here and I feel good about all the designs. I do believe that getting away from things for a while and focusing on other things does help. There are times when I work too long on something and I get rather bogged down. The past month and a half I have been working on the masks and the bunnies, with a couple of things for the magazine in between. I have felt like there hasn't really been time to do scroll work. After finishing the different bunnies, I knew it was time to go back to doing some good scrolling designs. Reality hit that the large wholesaler was not only not going to have our designs, but they were putting out their own designs very similar to what Keith and I made. So it is time to really get focused and show everyone what we are made of.

Bert - it is easy to stay focused and disciplined when I love what I do so much. Besides that, I have you all here cheering me on. That means a great deal to me. Thank you all for the constant support you offer me. I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.

Erwin - our season will be arriving soon. But today we had a mini-snowstorm. Nothing stuck, but for a while you couldn't see across the road! Crazy!

Have a good night everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Is It Really 1000??*

So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?

Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.

But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.

I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.

But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.

In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.

So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.

I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.

It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.

In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.

There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.

As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.

When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.

I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)

I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.

Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.

Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.

And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.

But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.

I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.

So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.

I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:






I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


You are welcome, in all senses of the word. Fly high, range widely.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Sheila Congratulations on the 1K.
What is the next milestone?

Have a Stupendous Day
Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Very well said Sheila. Cheers to you, and everyone involved here on LJ's


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


It is interesting reading your blog today. I am a numbers guy because I was a Mechanical Engineer for a large part of my life. I remember when I first noticed your blog you were number two behind Frank. I started watching that progression. I do not always read every word but scan for information sometimes. Other times I will read every bit of it, like today. One interesting side note. I and my wife are cat people, also. More than a few time I will copy a cat picture, like today, and E-Mail it you her just to brighten her day.

Having spent the second part of my working career (now retired) in sales I am all about customer service. I can say that there has never been a time when I have not received OUTSTANDING customer service from you and Keith.

I do not tend to be much of a writer, so I just sometimes blog. An issue, or grip, or question. Something like that. However, your is one that will catch my eye every day - THANKS


----------



## sweetsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


I look forward to your blogs everyday.


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


I realy enjoy reading your blogs thank you for taking your time to write them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Thank you all so very much. There is so much more that I could say. I found myself rambling on just a bit. I am surprised at how emotional I got writing this mornings' post, just thinking back to where I was when I started in comparison to where I am now in my life. Believe it or not, I am a loss for words. 

I am glad you enjoy the blogs too. Sometimes sharing funny pictures or a thoughtful saying is a good way to start the day. An hearing from you all each day really makes a difference for me. To me, this is time very well spent.

Thank you again.

Sheila


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Sheila, First off congrats to you on #1000! While I don't scroll I do seem to be drawn to your blog. I suspect part of it is your eloquent style of writing. I bought a scroll saw and have used it maybe twice. Looks good in the shop though! LOL Were glad your life is back on track and sorry to hear of your stuggles. I'm with you on how much pleasure and help we have recieved from this website!

Stay strong and look fwd to another 1000 aye.
Ken and Blondie.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Good morning Sheila. A great blog as always. The struggles in life can either make or break us - you jumped off a cliff and found your wings to soar! You have touched many peoples lives and been an inspiration to us all.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Sheila,
I joined LJ when I read an email from Steve Good to others about what blog would be good to join, and he stated that LJ was his favorite. I have not been in here long, but long enough to know that there's alot of great folks in here, including yourself. Congrats on your 1000th blog! I thank you for all you have taught me, and looking forward to learning more. Thanks girl.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Life is full of journey, enjoy them. 1000 posts is a milestone to celebrate.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


You are the reason I joined and I am glad I did. Your blogs are always great, even if they arent all completely about scrollsawing or woodworking. I look forward to seeing a 1000 more!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


I should say that both writer and reader benefit from a milestone (10 centuries) of blogs written. Thanks Sheila. I belong to a "not so good in writing" but with your longer blogs and easier to understand, a lot of enhancement came into my way. I like also to thank you of the variety of ideas and creations aside from the scrollsawing. I am very particular in selecting those LJs and you are one. The thousand blogs you made are read several times by you daily as long as there are comments. I noticed you read and likewise you reply back. The fact that you return all those comments with positive reply makes every reader worthy.

Thanks for all your effort in directly making this LJ as your diary… Keep it up and going… 
Have a nice day! MORE POWER AND GOOD HEALTH TOO!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Wow you guys! You are all great! I find myself at a loss for words (which I know is hard to believe! LOL) I agree Bert - I think we all benefit and learn from each other. There are so many positive things that occur when people are brought together with similar interests. This is the best kind of group to be involved with. We all have different skills and different areas of expertise, yet we are all willing to share what we know with others. To me, it is the way things should be in our world. I know it is unrealistic to expect that, but wouldn't it be nice? I have learned so much here, and I hope that others have learned from me too. And I hope to continue to post here as long as I have something to offer.

Thanks again for your friendship and support. 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Congratulations on #1,000 Sheila!!
Though I seldom comment, I read (and enjoy!) your Blog almost every day… Your Positive Outlook is Contagious and always starts my day off on the right track…
Your willingness to face (and determination to overcome) life's adversities, both large and small, is always an inspiration as well…
Keep up the Great Work my Friend!!
May your Well of fresh and new ideas never run dry, 
and may your search for the right words to describe the journey always be a short one!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Thank you too, Mike! I also enjoy seeing your work and shop and keeping up with you. I am very happy you enjoy what I do here. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Just started scrolling and following your blog. You are an inspiration, Thanks for taking the time to do it. Sorry to hear about the ruff spots.
Glad nobody ever broke your spirit.
You go girl!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Morning Jay! Thanks for joining us!

You know - I honestly never regret the bad things because they brought me to the place that I am now. Even though those times were unpleasant, they made me what I am and if I were able to change even one thing, I may not be the person I am today or at this place in my life. I have learned not to ever look back with regrets. All it does is take away from our day today. If we did things we didn't like, we need to do them differently the next time and avoid making the same mistakes over and over. Life is a learning process.

"It was the possibility of darkness that made the day seem so bright." - Stephen King

Thank you for the encouragement!  Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


okay … congrat with number 1000 
back to the work .... that wouldn´t be the right way to say thank you for being an inspiring 
person so willing to share your thoughts with the rest of us
its a joy for me to read your blog since you have given me the courage to read alot more books 
in english as well as write a little more than just one word in my coments around the web 
including writing letters on english to people there is way more educated than most

keep on with your blabing … it aint as bad as you think when you can give 13 year teen a smile on her face 
when she read some of you blogs 
Okay …. I rest my case and let you enjoy the number despite you hate them ….. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Is It Really 1000??*
> 
> So how does one begin their 1000th blog post in a series?
> 
> Most of you who know me and read regularly know that I am not a 'numbers' girl. I tend to look at numbers as a necessary evil, be it when they are referring to things like age, number of friends we have, or even net worth. While I realize the importance of how numbering something helps us organize things in this crazy world we live in, I can't help but think that numbers on their own can be cold and desensitizing. Looking at someone or something based solely on statistics and numbers only gives us a very small part of the picture, and hopefully people look beyond those initial figures and consider everything that is involved. For while using numbers is an efficient way to benchmark something, it is rarely enough to give us a complete understanding of any given subject or event. We need to teach ourselves to look further.
> 
> But as I sit here this morning and begin writing my 1000th post, being aware of that number, it causes me to look back and reflect on my life over the past three years. I joined Lumberjocks.com nearly three years ago, at the end of May in the year 2010. The site here was referred to me by Steve Good - a scroll sawyer who writes a daily blog of his own at his site Scrollsaw Workshop. He thought that I would enjoy it here and perhaps use the site to network and market my own site. Little did I know how much impact joining here would have on my life.
> 
> I had recently gone through some major life changes. I was just coming out of a time when things in my life were not so good. I had made some poor decisions in the past that had really affected me both mentally and physically. For a designer, this is a huge disaster. After a long battle of receiving my paperwork to live here in Canada (I was originally from the Chicago area) I felt worn out and deflated. My business was struggling because for the past several years my attention was elsewhere, and I was barely surviving financially. I had hit the proverbial 'bottom' and I realized that it was sink or swim for me and I would have to give the business a full blown effort, or give it up completely and seek employment elsewhere.
> 
> But I finally did have my paperwork and I lived in a beautiful small town that was peaceful and quiet. I didn't want to give that up after fighting so hard to be here. The problem was (and is) that there are few jobs available in our area, and certainly none that required any amount of creativity. As I recovered from the battle that I had just fought, my need to be creative grew, and I knew that I would only be happy doing what I feel I was meant to do - be creative and teach others to find their own creativity within themselves. So it was with much trepidation that I began this blog.
> 
> In the week prior to me beginning my daily writings here, I had two separate calls from customers who were both amazed that I answered my own phone. At that time I had been a contributing editor for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for nearly 12 years already, and with that position, people naturally thought that I was highly successful and thought that I employed a full staff. I found that almost laughable, as the truth was that my finances were quite a disaster, and the business was not only not self-sustaining, but probably costing me money in the long run. My life was very much the opposite of what they pictured.
> 
> So when I joined Lumberjocks and saw that as a member we each got our own blog page, I thought it would be a good place to tell my story. After all, there are many woodworkers here that are aspiring to have their own businesses and many of them are going through many of the same things that I was regarding business. I thought it would be a great place to talk about these inside things and not only learn from them, but also hopefully help them avoid some of the pitfalls that I encountered. So I started writing.
> 
> I never intended this to be a daily practice. I thought that I would check in once a week or so and just write occasionally. But as soon as I began, I met some very inspirational people that I now consider 'friends.' I had felt silly writing that first post. After all - who wanted to read about someone who had a struggling business. I certainly wasn't a role model for anyone, and I still didn't know if I would even be able to continue what I was doing for much longer. But I did feel that I had learned some things over the years and I wanted to share that information with others and also learn from those who have had experiences that they were willing to share.
> 
> It is because of you, my readers that I keep writing. You have all embraced me as not only a designer and colleague, but also as a friend. I can't even begin to count the great number of friends that I have gained from writing here every morning. You live in all corners of the world, yet come by to 'visit' me and share your lives with me, as I do mine with you. You have supported me and inspired me and not only shared in my triumphs, but helped me on some of my most difficult days.
> 
> In the beginning, when more days were a struggle than not, you all gave me a reason to keep moving ahead. I found myself doing things because I didn't want to disappoint you all and once I started writing on a daily basis, it gave me a purpose to keep working hard and make a good example of myself and keep coming back.
> 
> There were days when I would just not feel like working, but I pushed myself to do so in order to have something to show for the day in the next mornings' blog. And when I did present my accomplishments, the positive comments and encouragement that I received from you all got me through some times when I doubted myself and felt so unsure that I was doing the right thing. You were all like cheerleaders to me, and I didn't want to let you all down.
> 
> As a result, I am now in the habit of having a good work ethic again. I always try to do the absolute best that I can because not only do I know that you all expect that of me, but I also expect that from myself. This is all the result of the positive support and reinforcement that you have given me. I don't know how I can ever thank you enough for that.
> 
> When I began this blog, I had just emerged from a very abusive relationship. My self esteem was in the basement. I had lost all confidence in my abilities and I didn't trust any of my own decisions. I look back on these three years and I realize that it is not only because of my being fortunate enough to find a wonderful partner, but also because of all of you - my friends - that helped turn things around for me. You have all contributed to the person I am today - honestly happy and comfortable with my life. And that is the source of my creativity.
> 
> I realize that this post is a bit personal, but from the first time I posted, I warned you that it may be the case from time to time. You cannot separate creativity from personal feelings. While I do speak personally on occasion, I have prided myself that in 1000 posts I don't discuss politics, religion or other beliefs of that manner, or try to force my opinions on you. The only opinions that I wish to promote are kindness, compassion and creativity. (Oh - and an occasional cat picture!)
> 
> I apologize for the length of this post, but these are things in my heart that I want to say.
> 
> Thank you to Martin and those of you who maintain this site. You have enriched the lives of so many through your efforts.
> 
> Thank you to Steve Good for sending me here. You are a mentor to so many and I truly admire your dedication to woodworking and scroll sawing in particular.
> 
> And thank you to all of my friends that I have met through this blog. Old and new, there are just too many of you to thank individually, yet every single one of you holds a special place in my heart. You are all the inspiration that gave me new life as a designer and a person.
> 
> But most of all, thank you to Keith, my partner, for putting up with my daily antics and believing in me when I didn't believe in myself. We have seen our little business growing together, and I know this is just the beginning for us.
> 
> I had thought of 'retiring' from writing after my 1000th post. After all, how much can I say? But as new people come into the woodworking field, I feel that I still can offer something to them here each morning, as we watch our business grow. Besides - there is no way that I want to lose touch with those of you who stop by to say 'hi'. For some it is our only time to communicate, and I would miss that terribly.
> 
> So on we go to the next 1000. I have no idea how far the road will lead. As long as you want to put up with the cat pictures and the quotes and my silliness, I will keep writing.
> 
> I did do some cutting yesterday, and I had some pictures to show you. But this has gotten too long already and I will post them tomorrow. While I was cutting though, as usual I had my music on. This time it was some old Elton John stuff - really old from when I was a teenager (I adored him back then - and maybe still do!) I heard a great song that I probably haven't heard in 20 years and I found it on YouTube. Just something nice to start your day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. We'll see you tomorrow!


Aww, Dennis! You know that you and Silke are some of my favorite people! I really love hearing from you and also seeing pictures of what you two are up to. I feel honored that you go through the pains of translating my posts and take the time to read them. If I can do something to make you and Silke smile, that that is a great thing.

I wish you all the best and hope that Silke is feeling good again. I am happy that she will have the entire summer ahead to have fun now! (((HUGS!!))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Business *

Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.

Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.

The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)

I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.

I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')

All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"

But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .

The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.










And here it is with a candle:










I am really happy with the results.

The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.

The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:










Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.










It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.

The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.










Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:










I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.

So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.

I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.

I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.

I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Bee-u-tee-ful, Sheila. It's hard to believe just how fast the days/weeks are flying bye.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


"Merci beaucoup, Roger!" I am glad you like them.

Yes! Before we know it will be CHRISTMAS again! My next issue after this for the magazine is their HOLIDAY ISSUE!! (Do I hear "Jingle Bells" already?!)

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


I look forward to seeing these on your order page. I am sure I will be picking up one or two


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Thank, Jerrell! You get our Newsletter, don't you? I will probably have the packets ready some time next week. I need to finish my stuff up for the magazine (deadlines!) and make the packets up, but I will certainly post it here on the blog and also in the newsletter.  I am glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Beautifully done.

How do you handle the challenge of producing Holiday designs in the spring/Summer? The snow should help a little. I think I remember seeing that you are in Nova Scotia. I spent three weeks up there and found it simply amazing!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Sheila I really like this style, it is what I think of when I think fret/scrollsawing
This was my scroll experience prior to reading your blog Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Jay - after doing this type of work for over 15 years, I guess I am used to making "out of season seasonal" things. It used to bother me a little bit, and sometimes I do miss out. This year I wanted my little summer bunnies to be in one catalog and they are already on Christmas things!  (That was a couple of weeks ago, too!) But I try to look at it from another point of view - It can be Christmas all year long! (Or autumn, or spring, or whatever season) I can always think that I am ahead of things, instead of behind!

Jamie - that is beautiful fretwork. In the States, we called architectural fretwork like this was called "gingerbread" work. I have actually cut some replacement pieces for some older houses here in Nova Scotia. Many of the houses are over 100 years old.

It is beautiful here! I am happy that I live here and I really enjoy the beauty that Nova Scotia has to offer. I am very lucky to be in such a beautiful and inspirational place!

Thank you both for your comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Great job Sheila I realy enjoy reading your blogs.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Hi Sheila.
I love the trays. I'm thinking they could be used as teapot stands if made a little bigger and some cork attached to the centre piece. Or plant stands! Oh yes, I need to get these patterns! 
Enjoy your evening - oops, night in your end of the country!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business *
> 
> Well, now that the fanfare of yesterdays' big milestone is over, it is back to business here for me. I am looking forward to the next thousand or so entries and enjoying all the wonderful things we can learn together and share.
> 
> Here at my place, I am in the midst of putting together no less than eight projects. It is truly a woodworkers'/painters' dream come true, as each one is just a bit different and will require some different techniques to bring it to the finish line.
> 
> The next several days will be a mixture of showing the different projects in their respective different stages of development. You can imagine what my kitchen looks like with these pieces all adorning the table! The funny thing is that while I am getting through finishing these, my mind is already on what I will be making next, when these eight pieces are completed. (And who said blondes can't multi-task??)
> 
> I spoke to my editor yesterday from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and told her of the project that I proposed doing for the August issue. She seemed to really like it and now that I know it is a 'go', I can get started on that one today. It is not a candle tray, but something fun and cute and I think that you all will like it. I will wait until I have something to show you on it though (probably in the next day or so) rather than explain it right now. Besides, I have plenty of pictures to show you, as I have been busy.
> 
> I also committed to doing an additional article for that issue. The article is going to be on the many different ways you can complete the same basic pattern. I had told Debbie about my little bunnies, (and masks for that matter) and how I was able to take the same pattern and produce several completely different versions of a design. We both thought that showing this in the magazine would be a nice way to spark people's creativity and it would appeal to the adventure in our readers and hopefully get them to try something new. So I will do a nice article on it and hopefully everyone will like that. (I think I am turning into a 'writer!')
> 
> All the while when we were talking, Keith was sitting across the room teasing me because he says that I take on too much. (Has he no faith? LOL) After over four years together, he should know that I am able to kick things into a higher gear when challenged. In fact, I thrive on it.  Everything should be done in the next week, and by then I should be sitting here with my feet up, sipping tea out of my kitty cups with a plate of cookies and a cat on my lap. "Easy-peasy!"
> 
> But for today, I have lots to show you so let's get to it . . .
> 
> The first candle tray (which I call the SLD422 Filigree Candle Tray) is finished. If you remember, I couldn't figure out if the wood was brown maple or cherry. I was leaning toward cherry because of the way it wanted to burn and the tone and grain, and I think that I was correct. After oiling it and giving it a coat of spray lacquer, I am pretty sure that it is cherry. It looks absolutely amazing! It was the perfect choice for this project, as I never intended to put any type of color on it whatsoever. I think it looks great as is and the warm color of the cherry gives this tray a classic look which is just what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with a candle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the results.
> 
> The next two trays that I am going to show you are what I cut out yesterday. These are both not even sanded yet and no finish has been applied.
> 
> The first one is going to get some overlay pieces on it. The designs is somewhat simple, but looks nice. It is cut of a light colored maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the overlay pieces will be floral, I wanted the design to resemble butterflies, without coming right out and drawing them. While this will look good with the overlays, I think it looks nice on its own, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the few trays that I didn't route the edges on. I thought that the decorative edge looked better than putting a circle around it and while I was tempted to try to route it anyway, I didn't think it would look good because the bit wouldn't fit in the deep cuts and while in some instances that would give the piece a unique look that would be cool, I think it would have detracted from the design too much. So I am leaving it as it is.
> 
> The next piece I cut came out surprisingly beautiful. I say that because on paper it was nice, but not as impressive as I would have liked. For this tray, I will have stand-up pieces attached, thus the small holes you see drilled partially through. This is made of ash, and I will be staining it with the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium and acrylic paint. This was certainly the most difficult of the new designs to cut, as there are many areas that are a bit more delicate and where you really need to be spot-on with cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the way the design is, with more material gone than left and a definite flow to the pattern, if you do miss a cut or a lose a piece, it will be a bit more obvious than say the strawberry tray that I showed the other day. I also left pieces unattached to the edges when I could have clearly moved them over to touch the outer rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this intentionally, as I thought that it made the design look more delicate and flowing, as it is. This is certainly the piece of this group with the highest level of difficulty. But everything can't be "easy-peasy", right? I think we all like a challenge every once in a while. It was still a pleasure to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed the process. Once cut, it is not as fragile as one would think. I am proud of that, as I think that one of the tricks of a good design is to look much more delicate than it actually is. Even with the open-grained ash it is strong and I never felt any danger of losing pieces. I certainly wouldn't recommend making it in pine or any soft wood, and perhaps I would shy away from oak too.
> 
> So that is where I am for today. I have two more of the trays to cut out, as well as the design for the magazine. After a snowy day yesterday (YES! SNOWY!) it is calm and the sun is out today. Nothing is left of the snow, so spring is trying really hard to finally arrive. We just need to be patient.
> 
> I plan to cut today, as well as perhaps finish up the strawberry tray and paint the star tray (I forgot if I showed you the star one, but you will see it soon anyway). It will be a full day again and I look forward to every minute of it.
> 
> I know it may be confusing to show all these projects, but I will have a final post on them and a summery later on so you can see them all finished. For now though, it is fun to go from one to the next, depending on which stage we are in.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. It is Thursday already and another week is quickly passing. Make the best of your day!


Thank you Todd! And Anna - Yes! There are so many ways you can use these basic patterns. They are just the right size for so many things. You could even use them as picture frames if you like. They are a comfortable size for scrolling too.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Multi-tasking*

This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.

We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.

And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:










This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .

I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.

By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:










It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.










The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.

As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.



















This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.

As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.

It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.

It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!

I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!

I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Wow Sheila you both have been really busy, time for a cuppa 
That one reminds me of the pet Crow that we had call Crowley
He was great fun, he played with our cat all day long or the cat 
might have said that he teased him.
Yesterday I could fully understand how *Anna* felt when she saw
the new designs. Just itching to get a hold of them to adapt to various
other designs.
That is what I did with your Sun Moon design, I adapted it to fit my
project. I still need to put it on the lathe and then I'll show it off. Then
I can deliver it to the customer, they already saw the design of the Sun 
Moon on your web site. It was nice to pass on your web link and then let
the customer choose.
Sheila you are an inspiration.Oh! I love the Pet platter and the tri-plate.

Have a Sublime day a scone & a Cuppa
Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Both super nice, as always. I like the tri-plate….inspiring words to live by


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


I really like the tri-plate and I am sure, as soon as it is posted, I will have the pattern. The pet plate is cute and perhaps someday.


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


I love the 'faith hope love' triangle, Sheila. Actually, all of your wok is quite inspiring, including your writing. Keep up the good work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Like the project and blog.have a great weekend


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Really nice patterns, Sheila. I really like the triangle tray. I agree with jerrells, when it is posted on your site, I'll have to get it.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Hi Sheila, my brother would love your triangle tray. I think I will make him a set of coasters using that pattern for his birthday. I can incorporate some of my photographs. 
Jamie, Sheila just keeps my brain ticking along!
Enjoy your day. A wet morning here but it's clearing up now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> This is such a busy time for me, as I have project going in many directions. The days just fly by and neither Keith or I can believe how quickly time is passing. It is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While I did accomplish a great deal, I still have a bit more to do to button up these projects.
> 
> We also have a wholesale order to fill, as the Artist's Club accepted the painted version of the mask ornaments that I designed a couple of months ago (that seems like a LONG time ago!) and we want to get their initial order out by the beginning of the week. We have already printed up all the patterns, and the wood is prepped and Keith even spent much of the day packaging the patterns themselves while doing other things. I think today and tomorrow, as much as I would like to continue with what I am doing, I need to start the cutting on these kits. I would love to see the boxes go out Monday or Tuesday, just to insure that we meet their deadline.
> 
> And speaking of deadline - my deadline for my next magazine project is quickly approaching. I did get the pieces cut out yesterday, with some modifications necessary, so that took up a good part of my day. Here is part or the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun project! It is a little different than what I have been working on here, and as I said, some of the pieces of it needed to be adjusted and re-cut. What I am showing you is only part of it though, and I am going to leave the other parts for later on so you have something to look forward to next week. I think it is going to be cute and a bit more whimsical than some of the other things I am working on at the moment. You will just have to check back in a couple days to see the progress . . .
> 
> I didn't finish the cutting on that project until well into the afternoon. I had hoped to finish cutting my last two trays, and I took some time to do a pretty good tidying up of things so I could take inventory and start with a clean work space. One thing about having a small area to work in is that it tends to get cluttered rather quickly and I think it is important that I stay on top of things. So I sorted, put things away, cleaned and vacuumed everything, and started off fresh.
> 
> By that time, I thought that I would only be able to complete the cutting on one of the two remaining trays, and I resigned myself to that. I cut the next tray relatively quickly though, and here are pictures from it below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rounded triangle and has the words "Love, Hope and Faith" along with some pretty embellishments. I thought it would be a really nice theme for a candle, and it can be used all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood I used for it was again ash, as I liked its clean and light color. I also thought that since the tray was done in a 'negative' style (where the design is removed from the wood rather than left behind) that it would show off the pretty grain nicely.
> 
> As you can see, the piece hasn't even been sanded yet. I had hoped to do that last night, but I finished early enough and I thought I would at least start cutting the last tray. But as I cut, I got caught up in things and just kept going. It then got to the point where I didn't want to stop because I was so close to the finish line. I continued on and did finish cutting the last of the seven new trays in the early evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tray was simple to cut, but as you can see, there are a lot of holes in it. It didn't take much thought to cut this, but it did take a bit of time because of the great amount of switching you needed to do with the blade. Even with a great saw like the Excalibur that make re-threading the blade easy. I chose oak for this piece, and I think it came out nice. AS you can see, it is a pet theme and I can bet you will guess which kind of pet. But I will wait until I am further on with finishing to show you.
> 
> As with the previous plaque, this is only cut and not even sanded. I wanted to try to get them sanded and oiled last night, but it was already past nine and I was pretty tired. I still needed to lay out the pattern for the masks so that we would use our wood more efficiently and print out the patterns on label sheets. By the time I finished with everything it was after 10pm.
> 
> It was a long day, but a fun day. Today and the next several days will be very busy. It will be good to get the wholesale order out the door, and it will be a lot of fun to see both the project for the magazine, as well as the seven trays come to life. There are several of them that still need more small pieces, and I plan on offering colored versions of most of them too. Building the rest of the project for the magazine will be a fun adventure too.
> 
> It is all good. And it is all crazy/busy. I certainly am not going to get bored any time soon!
> 
> I hope you all like the new designs and the 'sneak peeks' that I show you. It is fun to share them along the way. I appreciate all of your kind comments and encouragement, too. Thank you very much!
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday! I hope you all have a good weekend too and that Mother Nature is kind to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thanks everyone so much! I am sorry - I thought that I answered the comments here yesterday! I do really appreciate your comments and thoughts on what I make. I love doing the little candle trays because you can use the designs in so many other ways. They are a nice and comfortable size to cut, too. I can't wait to see them all finished! I will let you all know as soon as the patterns are available. Thanks,again!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Production Cutting*

Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!" 

Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:










I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.

Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!










That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)

You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!

We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)

I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.

While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!

So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.

I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!

Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


Sheila I can fully appreciate the feeling that Keith and yourself get from
doing a big batch. As you know I do production work to earn my living
So we do batches of 108 of an item, gives me stock when the orders 
come through. It can take a couple of weeks though, but when you see
the piles stack up you gotta smile.

Have a wonderful day and don't forget the tea breaks. 
Jamie in Sunny Scotland with some snow still lying


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


Yes, Jamie - seeing the piles grow is very satisfying. You get into kind of a rhythm. It is really a 'skill-builder' too, as the repetition does a lot to refine your skills. We get to the point where every movement - even the slightest - counts. It is amazing how much faster we are when we are finished than when we just started. Add some good music and we have the recipe for a great day!

Snow is gone here. It actually rained yesterday! No "chunky rain!" It is coming . . . 

Have a wonderful day today Jamie!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


Sheila, we never record times, depending on everyone's
memories. As this takes a few weeks there can be a lot
of my Jolly Rouges involved. This leads to much exageration
boasting and the like. All good fun 
Jamie 1:15pm


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


Yes, I can see how that happens Jamie. Keith and I have "friendly competitions" as to who can cut the fastest. It is full of boasting and exaggeration (but only good natured, between ourselves!) It is a fun thing we do to help each other on. I could see how with youngsters that may be an issue. Bottom line for us is that we both work until the work is done, no matter what the task. We are a pretty good team. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


The three of you are really occupied and well rewarded on the effort. Just be careful and take it slow and safe. Stacking is good but if you make one mistake it is multiplied… just a reminder. Keep it going but have time to have a good rest.
Have a nice weekend. For me weekend is interesting. I almost finished two boxes today. Posting a blog already on the progress.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


Wow! A productive day for sure! The music would sure help get through all that.
A cloudy cool day here - a good day for carving in the workshop.
Enjoy your weekend Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


It is still pretty cool here Anna, although it is sunny. Spring is slow in arriving, it seems. But it will come soon enough I am sure. We doubled our output yesterday and now have a total of 160 dozen pieces cut. It was a good and productive day again, but a tiring one. I may take the day to 'regroup' and take a breather away from work. Maybe I will just work at a slower pace today. 

I hope you have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Production Cutting*
> 
> Well, guys and girls - I can tell you already that this is going to be a short blog today. Every time I do something here on Lumberjocks (add a photo, comment or blog entry) it is taking me about five minutes for it to do so. I am happy that I don't have a lot of pictures to share today. There are days the site just gets like that, and today I have too much to do to wait for it to "wake up!"
> 
> Yesterday I switched gears and Keith and I did some of the 'production cutting' for our wholesale order. I am really happy to say that the Artist's Club took on my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern and will be selling my patterns and the accompanying wood pieces as kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making these kits because it gives Keith and I a chance to do some production cutting. While many places only take laser cut pieces, we are able to produce high quality cut pieces just as quickly, and at a pretty good cost to them. While some people wouldn't like to do this type of work (and frankly, I don't want to do it all the time!) it is a nice change of pace from what we are doing and we have figured out a pretty good system and enjoy it.
> 
> Our initial order was 150 kits and yesterday we were able to cut 80 dozen ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about half the order and we have another 80 dozen to cut today. (We always cut some extras)
> 
> You would all probably laugh if you could see us at work. Cutting this took us about 6 hours (with a break for lunch) and we each had our own saw humming (Keith on the Excalibur and me on the DeWalt.) The music was playing and we really got things humming. I must say that I really thought it was fun!
> 
> We had done our errands early and it took a little time to set up initially, but once we got going we were really working fast. After we were finished, it was about half an hour to clean up and everything is back to 'normal' again. I had thoughts of oiling the two last trays, but to be honest, I was tired by the time I had dinner and I didn't want to do anything else. Besides - the picture above is of our kitchen table and as you can see, there was little place to work, so I called it a night. (That's my story and I am sticking to it!)
> 
> I hope to finish the cutting today, and then pack the order up tomorrow. Keith is going to drill the hanging holes, which will take a couple of hours and I will pack. I may not post tomorrow if that is all we get done, as there probably won't be much progress on the new patterns.
> 
> While it is hard to stop and change gears when I am anxious to finish the new things up, I am very happy for the production work. It helps us through these slower times and it really keeps my cutting up to par. It is SO different than the delicate cutting that I have been doing all week. And as I said - it is rather FUN!
> 
> So that's the plan for today. I am sorry that I don't have any further pictures on the new things. You just all need to be patient and they will certainly be coming together this week.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a bit overcast and windy today. But at least it 'feels' like spring. It is a good day to stay in and cut 80 dozen pieces!
> 
> Have a great weekend. Have fun and do something creative!


You and Keith make a good team. The heck with those laser cutters. Ya'll keep on, keepin on.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Onward we Go!*

Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.

Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.

We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started. 

For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.

One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.

Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)

All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!

So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.

But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.

So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.

With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:



















Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


Congad on finishing your order and have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


Good morning Sheila. Sounds like a busy weekend but very fruitful! Looking forward to seeing your next patterns. 
Grey here at the minute but the sun will shine this afternoon.
Enjoy your day


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


Firstly well done, both of you.

Secondly, re: Cat stat #39. If our cat, Porgy is called in late at night the line goes below the x axis. That is I am sure he makes a point of actually staying out.

ps your marathon cutting session makes my 100 odd octagons look a bit lightweight.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


Thank you all - we are back from the tax place and errands.

It is pretty here Anna - but they are saying rain for the week. I hopefully don't have anywhere else to go though so I can stay in and concentrate on finishing these things up. One can only hope.

Martyn, we just don't let ours out at all. Pancakes would love to go out and I am "training" him to stay on the small deck with the door open. I only do that if there are few flies and if it is warm enough or if I am with him. He was kind of getting it last year, although the grass proved to be too enticing on more than one occasion and I promptly had to bring him in. Even though we are in a rural area, we hear of so many that lose their pets to the cars passing through. I would be crushed if that happened, of worse if the wandered into the woods behind us. I would rather be safe than sorry with them.

Your new box is not "lightweight" at all! It is amazing precision! I think you just keep getting better and better with each piece being more complex. It is always a treat to see what new projects you are up to. The production cutting is fun now and then and a real skill builder I think. We were at the point of cutting 8 pieces (one sheet) in eleven minutes. (That's 8 pcs times 4 layers = 32 time two of us = 64 pieces in 11 minutes!) No laser could have done better or faster. We were both quite proud!  We started off a bit slower, but once we hit our rhythm, we really got rolling. It is a sight to be seen!

Tomorrow it is back to work though. I can't wait to finish the new pieces. At least I will stay out of trouble!

Have a good evening! Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


Hi Sheila,
Thanks and you finished those cuts. It was me (who understand the way your cut stacked of 4) and I am pleased and surprised to hear that you only messed 2×4. You are really skillful. 
I second your view about Martyn… He never cease to discover things. Like you (simply I can add myself, LOL) and Martyn, we all want to make the impossible become a reality.
Sheila, you missed the one… as I can see you have not commented. Here is the easier link for the tumbling variation... It was also done.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once. But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


Thanks, Bert! I did make it over to the project last night. I am sorry that I missed it. Whenever I go out for a bit, I come back to much to catch up to. But that is good, right?

You are Martyn are two people that I really look up to. I love your approach to new projects and I love that you always enjoy a good challenge and make the impossible "possible." You cause a lot of people to want to learn more and that is a great thing.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and friendship with so many. We certainly do appreciate it a great deal! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Onward we Go!*
> 
> Is it Monday already? This past weekend just seemed to fly by even more quickly than usual. I didn't post yesterday because there was really nothing interesting or out of the ordinary that I had to talk about. The pile of pieces that I showed the other day was doubled and Keith and I finished cutting the 160 dozen ornaments. (That's almost 2000 for those who are counting - in two days!) What a great team we make! They are accurate, too, as both of us have the highest standards.
> 
> Someone had mentioned about if we 'mis-cut' going at that speed and I will tell you honestly - in the two days of cutting, I discarded two pieces. Since we were cutting the pieces stacked four high, that meant I lost eight pieces in total. But we allow for that, and that is why we cut 160 dozen when only 150 dozen were ordered. While the pieces that I rejected were probably "usable" and only off by about the width of a blade, knowing that we have those extras in the production run really helps me maintain the high standard that we have. Although we are cutting lots of kits, I try to look at each kit as an individual order and consider that they will be sold to individual people. I want every single piece to be the best I can make, and if there is even a small question as to whether the piece is good or not, I get rid of it. It is just the way I am. To Keith and I there is only one level of work - our best - and if we don't meet those standards, out it goes.
> 
> We finished right around dinner time Saturday night and spent the evening first doing a deep cleaning and then what was left of it relaxing. One thing good about cutting this way is that re really tidy everything up before and after we do things. Before we cut, we remove just about anything that is out on the counters, ect. You would swear we were moving! Fortunately we don't typically have lots of 'nick-knacks' and dust gathering pieces. The counters are pretty much bare and that makes it very easy to clean up after we are finished. I even threw an old sheet over my little tree just to keep it dust free, and we keep the vacuum right there and clean up between batches as we work. It really helps things a lot and it only takes us about half an hour to clean up everything when we are done. The nice thing is when we are finished, our place here is cleaner than when we started.
> 
> For this run, we decided to try using the stick on full sheet labels. I first printed the designs on the labels and they were very easy to just trim down, peel off and stick on the prepared boards. It was much faster and much less mess (and more reliable) than the spray glue method we had been using in the past. We used 80 full sheet labels for this job, which cost us about $25 or so, which wasn't too bad considering that it would have taken probably two cans of spray glue in addition to a couple more hours of our time to apply them. I found that sticking them as we cut gave a good chance for me to walk around and stretch between each piece, and it was fast and easy.
> 
> One thing that I do need to mention about the labels was that the adhesive on the ones I used was pretty healthy and I needed to "de-stick" them a bit before applying them to ensure that they would remove quickly and easily. To do this, I simply stuck them on my leg after removing the backing and then peeled them off and stuck them on the wood. There was enough dust on my leg to tone them down just enough to come off easily. When I began, it took probably two or three times sticking on my leg and pulling it up, but that worked fine too. By applying them one at a time as needed, it gave my pants a little chance to get dusty enough that only one stick was necessary. I know this isn't really "high tech" but it worked well and beat the heck out of fighting with the spray glue. I really was happy with the results.
> 
> Yesterday we still had to drill and finish packaging the kits. Keith did the drilling and I did much of the packaging. We did have a dinner engagement, so it forced us to quit somewhere around five pm. We were somewhat slow starting yesterday and while Keith was finished with drilling, I still had about 2/3 of the packaging to do. But I found that by stopping, I really felt TIRED! Sometimes stopping and sitting after working so much does that to me. By the time we got home later in the evening, I was just too pooped to finish up and I was going to finish this morning. I went to bed before Keith and later on when I got up for a drink of water, I saw that he had finished packaging up the kits for me! What a guy! (I always said I have the BEST partner in the world!) So they are ready to go out the door this morning! (YAY!)
> 
> All in all we did a pretty good job of this order. We really do have it down to a science. It is amazing how much work we can accomplish when working together!
> 
> So now it is time to turn back to the eight projects I have been developing! I apologize for the interruption in them, but the other work just had to be done too. This week should be very exciting as I see each of the projects get finished up one by one.
> 
> But for today, there is just one more interruption. We received the call from our accountant in Yarmouth that our taxes are ready to pick up. That means that we need to take some time to head there to get them. We also have some errands that we need to do there so we want to get them all done at once.  But I think the sooner we get that done the better. After all, there is only one week left to get my US taxes in and I want to have them done as soon as possible and behind me.
> 
> So it is one more day of running. Then I will be able to focus on the projects and completing them all. I am just as anxious as you all are to see them finished up. It will feel really nice to have them under my belt too.
> 
> With that said - I had better get at it. Since I don't have a good picture of my work, I'll leave you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Be kind. Be creative.


I was hoping today was Monday….........but, it's Wednesday….. Sheeeesh! Where do the days go


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Finish Some Things Up*

My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.

It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!

Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.

Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.

This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.

It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.

So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.

It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.










Have a good one!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Finish Some Things Up*
> 
> My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.
> 
> It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!
> 
> Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.
> 
> Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.
> 
> This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.
> 
> It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.
> 
> So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.
> 
> It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila have a wonderful day
The tasks are done, have a nice cuppa as a famous "rotund person" 
would say "coz my friend you have deserved it." (apologies for any similarities
to Stumpy)
I know how you chill best *"Work"* enjoy.

Jamie


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Finish Some Things Up*
> 
> My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.
> 
> It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!
> 
> Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.
> 
> Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.
> 
> This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.
> 
> It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.
> 
> So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.
> 
> It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!


Have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Finish Some Things Up*
> 
> My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.
> 
> It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!
> 
> Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.
> 
> Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.
> 
> This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.
> 
> It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.
> 
> So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.
> 
> It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!


Having to do two taxes must be a royal pain! One is enough for me! It's a good feeling though when you get that kind of thing out of the way. 
Dull and misty here today but mild. My neighbour and I did a marathon 10km walk today. Now it's back to the workshop! 
Enjoy your day Sheila - that cuppa Jamie suggested sounds good!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Finish Some Things Up*
> 
> My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.
> 
> It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!
> 
> Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.
> 
> Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.
> 
> This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.
> 
> It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.
> 
> So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.
> 
> It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!


I like the triple log where the cat stands. It is so stable when there is a split like this. Maybe a good way to design a thing like that… An actual 3D.

I can see the momentum for your new design. Customers wants always new in the market but it is difficult to set the new trend..

Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Finish Some Things Up*
> 
> My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.
> 
> It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!
> 
> Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.
> 
> Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.
> 
> This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.
> 
> It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.
> 
> So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.
> 
> It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!


Thank you all for stopping by and commenting. I am sorry that I have been lazy at the computer these days, as I have been full of sawdust and don't get here as much when I am working on finishing up stuff.

I felt like your girl helper today Jamie, as I was sanding much of the day. So many pieces! It is certainly more of a joy to cut them on the saw, although sanding them does have its merit too.

Anna - twice the taxes is a pain. Everyone gets their hand in it seems. But I have my place here that I love, as well as medical care if I need it and I never want to give up my US Citizenship so having two countries to call "home" does come with a price tag. I am glad it is over though. I do most of the work and all the accountant does is plug in the figures. She is good though as she knows both systems and makes sure that I get all the proper deductions that I am entitled to receive. Now comes the hard part - writing the checks! 

I don't mind paying my fair share really. It is all part of being part of a civilized society.

Yes, it is busy times Bert. What to do first and what to finish next. At least I am moving in a good direction.

You all take care!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Finish Some Things Up*
> 
> My goals for today are to really make a lot of progress on the new designs.
> 
> It is funny how I can work so much in between designing, and still feel sometimes that I am slacking or not doing enough. As I look at my pile of eight projects that I was going full steam on last week, even though Keith and I produced 160 kits in a couple of days, I feel like I have been neglecting things. Now that those kits are out the door, all that remains is the box of partially finished projects that I need to focus on and I want them to be finished. There is so much that I need to do!
> 
> Between sending out the kits and going to pick up our taxes, yesterday was pretty much shot. We got a late start, as we had to wait here until the parcels were picked up, and then we didn't return home until supper time. By the time we ate and I answered all the emails that were waiting for me in my inbox, it was nearly time for bed. I had thoughts of taking some photos of projects that I need to do at this point, but I was really too tired to drag everything out and start at nearly nine at night. So we called it an early night and went to bed.
> 
> Today I am determined to make some significant progress on things. Most of the work at the saw is done and what remains is just a small amount of cutting as well as finishing things in various ways.
> 
> This will really be the fun part though, as I will be able to see everything come together and be completed. I just need to tune out the world and get to it and focus.
> 
> It does feel good to have the tax thing done. Since I am a landed immigrant here in Canada, I do wind up paying two sets of income tax. That always seems to bring some anxiety in me, even though I know I have things under control. My estimations were pretty much spot on though, and I feel good seeing that it wasn't more than I expected. With that behind me, I feel good about things and can move ahead with things without worrying.
> 
> So today I will spend the day focusing on accomplishing as much as I can, and getting back on the track of the new designs. It will feel pretty good to finally see some of the new pieces finished. While I only drew them up a short time ago, it seems like quite a bit longer.
> 
> It is warm out today and they are calling for rain the rest of the week. It is only a little overcast today, and calm out now. There are new birds in the tree outside and they sound like cardinals. We don't see many of them here, but they are around. Overall, it is a nice morning and looks to be a good day. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila, as yet Ros has not done any sanding
She brings cake and gets to oil the wood.
She has us round her little finger.
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*This and That and The Other Thing*

Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.

One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.

In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.

Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.

Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.

In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.

I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:










The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:










I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.

This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.

I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.

With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.

Have a happy Wednesday!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


This looks great Sheila. I love the tones of Cherry and would agree that country style woodwork is growing more interest for people that want to have in their homes. You hit the nail on the head with our overloaded world and I think this is why people want to reconnect with things that feel comfortable or from a more simple time. Funny how in a world of modern gadgets and fast pace results that we are finding ourselves more than ever searching in the past for slower times…lol.

Great looking work, and interesting blog.

Take care,

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Hi, Joe:
I often feel like that. As I sit here in my beautiful, little, QUIET place across the river! I love my computer and the way I am able to communicate instantly with people all over the world, but I love living here in the country in a small, rural town away from the busy city. (Remember I grew up in Chicago!) I go to the city (Halifax usually) and I can only take it a while before I feel overwhelmed. I am often asked why I came here after the city, and I think the answer for that is because of the peaceful environment. I feel that it is more the lifestyle that I want and even though I do miss the city from time to time, I like the quite life I made for myself here. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. The tray looks great. It's funny how styles will go around and come back around again. The technical world has, I think, taken its toll on folks and it's good to get back to the quiet simple life. I am blessed to have the best of both worlds. Even though I live in a busy city, within 10 mins I can be walking on the ************************* by the river, on the beach or 30 mins to the mountains. 
Looking forward to seeing all your trays finished and put together. Enjoy!
Typical Westcoast Spring day here - cloudy, wet and mild right now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Hi, Anna:
Yes, the best of both worlds is good. I feel the same way as you. It isn't too far to the city, and even though it took a little while to get used to not having stores open 24/7, it is easy to plan ahead. We have another overcast day here, with light rain off and on. But soon everything will be lush and green and growing, so I don't mind a bit! Have a good day too! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


The candle on the country style makes is so traditional. The looks may vary when a military color will be incorporated specially when stars are used on a design. I am just imagining things like putting a flag all around it and in the middle is a monument. Sheila, your designs always become a stimulus for my mind in the morning. The moment you create one, I do imagine things that are the other sides. There is really some impact in your designs that moves a person… that is unique in you. Keep it going.
Same have a nice Thursday,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Good morning, Bert:
Last year, I made one stars and stripes candle tray for the USA customers. Here is a picture of it:










I did have some ideas for dimensional patriotic trays for this year that I may be doing that will be a bit different. I got some work done on these today and I have some nice pictures for you all tomorrow. So far I am pretty happy with how they are coming out. Thank you, as always for your continued support. You are a great cheer leader and really make me feel good about what I do. I appreciate that a great deal.

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Another beautiful outcome from the past… Looking forward as always for those pictures.. That will lighten up my morning again tomorrow. Have a sound sleep and good night.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That and The Other Thing*
> 
> Even though the majority of fretwork projects are pretty complex and elegant, I have always liked the charm of a more primitive style. There is something about the simplicity of primitive and country decorating that never fails to put a smile on my face. When I lived in the Chicago area, much of my house was decorated in a country style, and I thought that it had a warm and welcoming feeling to it.
> 
> One of the fun things about being a designer is that I am able to explore many different types of styles and themes through my designing. While some people tell me that they can pick out my "style" in my projects that are published in the magazine, I still feel like I offer a wide variety of types of projects for others to enjoy.
> 
> In this current group of projects, I chose to do some of the designs in the primitive style. As you saw in the previous posts, many of the designs were somewhat complex and would only be suitable for someone who has had a bit of experience at the scroll saw. What I like about making primitive projects is that while they may be a bit simpler to create, there is no way that they need to be boring or plain. My self-challenge was to create something that is both cute and appealing, yet simple enough to cut so that even new people will make the attempt to try it.
> 
> Primitive and country is really a popular theme now, as it seems that people may find comfort in its simplicity in our busy and overloaded world. I think that this project would be a great seller for those who like to sell their scroll work. It didn't take very long to cut and with a few simple embellishments, it will be something that will appeal to many.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on several of the projects at once. I sanded, shaped, and finished cutting the accompanying pieces for some of the other trays. It was a lot of this and that and the other thing all at once, and it is fun and exciting to see all the projects slowly coming together.
> 
> In going through my previous blogs though, I realized that I never gave you a glimpse of my primitive style tray that I am working on. While I plan to add a bit more to this project, I thought that I would set it up and show you the basic design.
> 
> I chose a crow and star theme because for some reason I really like the crows. They are simple and cute and fun to make and as you saw last week, I am making another type of crow design in this batch too that you will see in a day or so. In any case, here is what I have for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray will have as you see, a base of funky little mis-shaped stars and have some cute and simple pumpkins and crows dancing around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other little 'surprises' for it too, but that is where it is at today.
> 
> This was all done with the same piece of beautiful cherry that I cut the Filigree Candle Tray out of that I showed last week. I love the color and think it looks really nice with this project and gives it a warm and charming look.
> 
> I have a lot of photography to do today. Many of these new projects I am going to show in two versions - as I typically do. The first version will be shown in natural wood and the second one will be shown with some color and perhaps some additional embellishments added on them. I love giving choices and showing how one pattern can be finished to several different styles. I think it helps people become more creative, even if they don't believe that they are.
> 
> With that said, I will sign off for today. It will be another busy day of working on several different projects at once. While it is an extremely busy time for me, I am also having fun. It is great to see all these projects come together and it is probably the most exciting part of the process. I hope you stay tuned and watch them evolve with me.
> 
> Have a happy Wednesday!


Ahh, old crows….......like me… I do like it. I like the stars n strips one you have pictured also


----------



## scrollgirl

*Project Progress*

The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.

This is really a fun time for me!

I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.

I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.

After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.

I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.

I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.

To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:










I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:










I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:










Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.










But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.

I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.

The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)

I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:










I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:










This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:










There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)

When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!










I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.

That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.

I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


Just an idea, Sheila. The strawberry tray, inspired by the second shot, if you took out the middle and hinged (wooden ones of course) between each inner and adjacent outer corner of the hexagon this could be worn around the neck as a decorative ornament.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


I, also, use the mineral oil followed with a spray poly finish. I just love how it brings out the grain and detail of the wood. Plus it is faster than most other methods I know of. Thanks for posting the painting idea - I may try that someday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


Ohh, the layers… strawberries look delicious. I like a bit of twisted iron/metal incorporated in projects. All, super nice as always.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


Another batch of really fine patterns. I am considering trying some of your simple painting touches too. Can't wait to see your site update.
Rick


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


The added wire bits really add to the project. I think the vines would really help to sell the item. It looks great.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


I love the ideas you added to the candle trays!! In fact I think my favorite is the crow/pumpkin candle tray. I want to make this one for the fall festivals, and add the vines and rusty wire to it. It just makes it I think. I like to save the empty candle jars after I've burned all the candle, and I think I'll fill one up with the either candy corn, or color corn kernals.

I also loved the crystals in the center of the strawberry blooms! That really looks great.

Sheila, will you be or have you created something with sunflowers? I love sunflowers in the fall, they just seem to go with scarecrows, etc.

Right now I have your pattern, Sweetheart Candle tray, and as soon as the rain slacks off to where I can get to my wood shop, will do my 1st. bevel project. Wish me luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


Thank you everyone for the nice comments. It would make a cool collar, wouldn't it, Martyn. On Facebook today, I saw a picture of a wooden dress:










I like doing all the fun detailing too. I think that projects should be more than just wood. It is the little things that can really make them personal too.

Nancy, I have a Sunflower candle tray on the site:










http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD342

I am definitely going to do more primitive style stuff too. I do like doing it and just because it is "primitive" doesn't mean it needs to be plain. The curly wire and such are really fun to make it look nice. Sometimes it is hard to photograph the trays because of all the stuff going on, but when you see it in person, it is really nice. The idea of a small candy dish with candy corn or holiday candy (or even potpourri) is great!

More pictures tomorrow . . . 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


All are amazing in terms of the motif and color. The thing is I like to start engaging in such work. When I see those projects, a lot of encouragement goes with them either painting of scroll sawing.
Keep it going. When time permits… those traditional becomes revivals… music goes with the mood.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


Hi Sheila, I liked the strawberry tray in the natural wood but when I see this one with colour added, it looks even better. I've tried several ways of finishing wood and I find soaking the wood in oil and them spraying on the shellac/lacquer finish works best for me. The richness of the wood really pops out. I've tried using brush on lacquer only but I was never really happy with the finish.
Looking forward to these patterns Sheila.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Project Progress*
> 
> The next several days, I am going to be posting a variety of pictures from the various new designs in their various stages of development. It may seem a bit mish-mosh, but I have so many things on the go here that I need to do it that way in order to keep up with everything. When all the projects are finished, I will do a recap of all the new designs in one post so everything will be all together.
> 
> This is really a fun time for me!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on several of the pieces. After the final sanding of most of them, I needed to oil four more of the trays, as well as some of the overlay pieces or add-on pieces for several designs. When I was done with that, I got to work on the two trays that were already oiled and ready for their next steps.
> 
> I am often asked why I oil the pieces that I add color before painting or staining them. By using a quick soak of mineral oil, I feel it brings out the richness of the color of the wood. I usually use a small, shallow pan (in this case, all the pieces fit in a 9" cake pan) and I pour about 1/4" of oil in and set the pieces into the pan. I have a 1" paint brush that is a bit stiff and it helps me work the oil into the fretwork areas.
> 
> After I am sure that everything is coated, I transfer the pieces to several layers of paper towels and blot the excess oil from the pieces, and than place them on a cookie cooling rack to allow the oil to absorb completely. I let this sit over night, and by morning the pieces are dry to the touch, but have a deeper and richer color, as the oil absorbs into the piece. I then apply stain or paint and finish with a quick spray of shellac. I find that shellac works better than a poly finish over the oil, as sometimes (especially if you don't leave the oil absorb long enough before continuing) the poly bubbles up a bit.
> 
> I use this method on much of my fretwork that I cut - especially pieces like this tray that aren't going to be handled often. I think that the light coat of shellac is enough to protect the piece from dust and while I wouldn't use this process on a table or anything that will be handled frequently and used daily, it has proven fine for pictures, frames and these candle trays and allows you to really get in the tiny cut areas completely.
> 
> I was excited to see how the Primitive Candle Tray would come out, so I worked on that first.
> 
> To dress up the tray, I obtained some "rusty wire" form the craft store. I drilled tiny holes in the beaks of the crows, as well as the tops of the pumpkins (I think I used a 1/32" bit) so I could thread the wire through. I had cut some tiny stars for the crows to hold and I thought that attaching them this way would look cool. I also made curly tendrils out of the wire coming out of the tops of the pumpkins. This looked really cool, I thought and dressed up the tray a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple of additional pictures with some 'country' seed sprays around the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to take a couple of pictures with the candle both lit and not lit. Lighting the candle throws off the light quite a bit as you see and sometimes when you take the picture with the candle not lit, you get a truer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to go all out and add some real cool country vines and rusty stars. I think it looks pretty, but for now, the actual figures get a bit lost in it. I may use it as a secondary picture, just to suggest how you can display the candle and tray, but for the photograph, I think it may hide the figures a bit because it looks busy. I have to remember that I am selling the plans for the tray, and that is what needs to be the focus of the photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look pretty cool like that and it is a nice suggestion for display.
> 
> I am not done with this tray just yet, and tomorrow you will see the next version of it as it evolves. You need to stay tuned.
> 
> The next thing that I decided to work on was the Strawberry Candle Tray. I must say that it is one of my favorites. (I know - I say that about ALL of them!)
> 
> I had shown the natural version the other day, and while it looked really pretty like that, I wanted to stain it and offer instructions so that people could make it like that if they choose. I really love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out really nice. I only used four colors and decided to do the vines a darker shade of green than the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made them look nice, I thought. The strawberries themselves were all separate pieces, so adding some color to them was easy too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shading whatsoever involved in coloring the pieces in like this. I simply used acrylic paints and DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium gel and the process was quick and looks great. As always, I don't paint the sides of the pieces, as this would be way too tedious with the intricate fretwork and I don't think it is at all necessary. I think that leaving the sides the natural wood color gives the pieces much more depth and interest and it still shows the beauty of the wood (this is maple.)
> 
> When I was finished, I really loved the piece, but being the way I am, I began wondering how it would look if I added a little sparkle to it. I didn't want to overdo it though, just add a hint of glimmer. So I brushed the tops of only the strawberries with the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in red. That gave the strawberries a slight shimmer and they almost look wet. I then applied some 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones to the center of each of the white blossoms to give it a final sparkle. I love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am having a lot of fun this week finishing up these projects. Today I will be working on some of the other ones and I should have more pictures for you tomorrow. I hope to have everything posted on the site by the beginning of next week, as I still have to write the packets for these after I am finished creating them. It is both a busy time and a fun time for me.
> 
> That is all for today. I hope you enjoyed seeing the new pieces finished. There is lots more to come in the next few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Thursday! Have fun and do something creative!


Thank you both Bert and Anna. I do like the oil and shellac combination the best. It gives a wonderful sheen without looking like plastic. I do need to use gloss finish when adding sparkles or metallic colors though, or the shine will be greatly diminished. I found that very light coats work the best, and you avoid drips or a plastic look. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Butterflies and Posies*

Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.

The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)

For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.

In any case, here is how it turned out:










I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:










I love how delicate the butterflies look!










Cutting like this is really fun!










This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!

The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.










This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.

For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:










I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking! 










I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.

Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.

I hope you all have a wonderful day!

"Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Like the flowers. Being small, the background still visible likewise the proportion matches. Clever arrangement using random position. Keep them going.
Have a productive day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thanks, Bert. It is sometimes difficult for me to do "random." It frequently turns into "organized random" (like wallpaper!)

I hope you have a great evening. 

Sheila


----------



## vikingcape

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Beautiful work. Scrollers are the true artists of the woodworking world. I am really impressed, had to sit and stare at each one for a few moments to take in all the detail


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you very much Kaleb. Sometimes I feel that we scrollers are looked on as "lightweights" in the woodworking field. We don't build large things like furniture and cabinetry for the most part and some don't regard scroll work as 'real woodworking.' I truly appreciate your comment. It means a great deal to me. 

Sheila


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


I second that opinion of "Scrollers are the true artists of the woodworking world" I have a ton of respect for these patterns. Amazing detail on these works.

Doing all hand tool work, and lately all of my spoons, I think until some people actually see it being made they think it's sort of just art and crafts kid stuff…lol. Some people mistake small delicate work for not being as worthy…..then they try it and see different…lol.

These are awesome Sheila, I am so glad your link is on my site. Great work here for sure!

Take care and keep scrolling!!

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Your scrolling is so refined… Everything you do is just awesome!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


It is great that you can have so much fun making wonderful items that look so good. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Sheila your on a roll
I can now understand why your head was soo full of ideas,
lots more fun than paperwork

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Good morning Sheila. I don't know which of these is going to be my favorite! They are both beautiful and I love the fretwork involved. REALLY, REALLY looking forward to these patterns 
After a beautiful sunny day yesterday we are back to cloudy and dull. 
Enjoy your day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you all! I am glad you like them! Perhaps I am on the right track with this kind of designing! More to come tomorrow!

Anna - we are the quiet before the storm here in Nova Scotia. Overcast and grey, but they say a winter storm is headed our way. But I am prepared for it! It looks like winter will have one more weekend of fun here!

Have a good one everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## stefang

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Very nice patterns. I especially liked the first one. The vines and leaves are very nicely designed and cut.


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


To get true random take a handful of the flowers and drop them on the base.

Might look good with some standing up on edge inside the design.

Beautiful work as always. You make me practice harder every day to reach my potential.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you both! Jay - that sounds like an idea! Sometimes "random" is more difficult than organized! 

I am glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Sheila,

These designs are really special! You are incredibly creative and your attention to detail makes for perfection in the finished project.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you L/W. 

Sheila


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Wow great work such intricately cut details
I like the second project and poppies jumped to my mind right away when I saw the flowers. It would be a nice Remembrance Day themed candle holder with some red and black stain.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you Twokids. That is a great idea! These flowers are really small but I was planning to do a pansy tray with larger flowers. A poppy tray would be a great idea! May I use it for a future project? Let me know please when you get a chance. 

Sheila


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Oh absolutely Sheila, that is your hard work and crafts-person-ship….. just me playing armchair woodworker.
You are so sweet for asking permission…..I think we Canadians are rubbing off on you 
I am just happy to inspire!
Scott


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you Scott. It is a great idea.Perhaps I can get it in the next batch! 

Sheila


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Absolutely Beautiful, Excellent Craftswomenship!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Butterflies and Posies*
> 
> Today I have more pictures than I will post. Little by little everything is coming together and I keep going from one project to the next to the next as things are drying. But things are beginning to come together now and I am seeing the finish line on most of the new things that I am creating. I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will only post pictures of two projects today.
> 
> The first project that I will show today will be the "Butterflies are Free" candle tray. I believe that I showed you the intricate base for this project, but not the butterflies themselves. The base consists of delicate vine work and was one of my favorite pieces to cut. While the skill level was a bit higher than the others, with a little time and patience, it is not difficult at all. (One cut at a time is my favorite motto!)
> 
> For this tray, I decided to have the butterflies perpendicular, as if they are flying around the base. In order to do this, I needed to create posts so that they would have some stability when glued on. For my sample, I used 1/16" dowel rods, but I think that for the instructions I may recommend either wire or a smaller diameter dowel (or even round toothpicks) as I don't want them to be really obtrusive. But for the most part, they look OK. The trick with posting pieces such as this is that you need to drill prior to scroll sawing. Then, once the piece is cut and glued to the dowel or post, it is stronger than ever.
> 
> In any case, here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. Here is a pic without the candle in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how delicate the butterflies look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting like this is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was done in ash, which made a beautiful background for it. I am going to tint these pieces with some color, although I will go very lightly on them. I don't want them to look "painted" really, as I want the grain of the wood to show through. I was having a difficult time choosing the colors that I want to use, so I thought I would sleep on it and see what I came up with today. I certainly had enough other things to keep me busy!
> 
> The next try that I will show is what I call "A Pocket Full of Posies." I believe I showed you the beautiful ribbon design previously, but I never showed the small five petal flowers for overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty ribbon border is super-easy to cut. While it looks elegant and flowing, the actual lines are rather thick and the piece is sturdy and would be something that someone with not too much experience could accomplish with little problem.
> 
> For this design, I chose to do lots of small overlay flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it really added to the piece a great deal and made it the perfect centerpiece for spring and summer. I am going to do a colored version of this tray too, but this time I have a pretty clear picture in my mind of what colors I plan to use. You will have to come back to see what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple additional things, but I will save them for tomorrow. I really appreciate the nice comments and support you all have shown me on the other projects, and it makes me just want to do better.
> 
> Here it is Friday already and another week is coming to a close. While the sun is out here at the moment, they are calling for rain, sleet and another storm to move through our area in the next couple of days. It will be a good weekend to stay in and finish up these projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> "Nothing,' wrote Tolstoy, 'can make our life, or the lives of other people, more beautiful than perpetual kindness."


Thank you so much Dennis! And congratulations on your new book too! You are certainly someone I admire and respect! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Yesterday's Progress*

Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.

The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.

The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:




























It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.

The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.

I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:




























I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.

So much to do!

I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.

So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.

I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


As said before, I love the Faith, Love, Hope tray. As soon as I see it on the site I will have one. THanks for posting and creating.


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


I Love the new patterns in ash, they will be a hit for sure. Best of luck with it, they all look terrific!

Have a great day,

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


Both of those turned out super nice. I like the colors of the crows & stars one. I like that font in the cutting of the 1st one also.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


Sheila it would seem that the variants are infinite

Jamie


----------



## foneman

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


I think you hit a homerun with the "faith, hope, and love" tray!!! It is very nice!!

john


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


Thanks so much, everyone! I like doing a lot of different styles of patterns. It really make things interesting as well as (hopefully) reaches out to many different people. I am happy you have enjoyed what I have shown so far. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


The "Faith, Hope, Love" tray will be the first one i'll be cutting when the patterns are available. It is going to be a birthday gift!
I like Primitive crows tray painted better than the natural wood. I'm usually a natural wood person but sometimes adding the paint just makes the project stand out more.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


Sheila,

It is simply amazing how many different designs you can originate. Your mind must never stop creating. The only thing that makes them all obviously Scrollgirl's is their perfection!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Yesterday's Progress*
> 
> Today I am just going to post a couple of pictures. I made good strides yesterday, and I can see the finish line in sight. Some of the pictures aren't the best, but after everything is finished, I will be sure to get the lighting as good as I can and take some really nice ones.
> 
> The first tray that I will show is the "Love, Hope and Faith" tray. I did this one in 1/2" ash and even though it is probably the simplest of this group of designs, I think it looks pretty nice. The stronger grain in the ash adds a lot to it, without overpowering it.
> 
> The finish is simply mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. It looks clean and nice and I think that it is a project that will appeal to many:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to go crazy on every project to make something that looks nice.
> 
> The next project that I will show today is the stained version of the Primitive Crows candle tray. For this tray I used some basic colors and the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing Medium. I chose not to paint the sides of the pieces, as I liked the way the cherry edges made the piece look more "antiqued." Originally, I was going to sand the corners of the pieces to give it that rustic look, but I decided that the cherry edges were enough and it looked pretty good as I have it.
> 
> I added a small (3mm) gold rhinestone on the center of each of the tiny stars that the crow were carrying to give it just a touch of sparkle. (After all - crows like shiny things they say!) This made a nice contrast with the otherwise rustic piece and I thought gave it a finished look. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on three more projects yesterday and they are almost finished. One of them I am debating whether or not to re-do part of it, as I wasn't really one hundred percent pleased with the outcome. I need to move ahead though with the group and also spend today and tomorrow finishing up the larger crow that I showed earlier so I can mail it out to the magazine. So I am on a deadline with that. I haven't shown you anything on that since that first peek and I have been working on it all along, as it is probably the most complicated of the projects. I thought that I would just kind of surprise you at the end with that one.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> I thank you all for the positive comments and encouragement that you have offered me. When working on my own here, it is nice to have feedback from outside sources and I feel really good about these projects and how they will be received. It is a lot easier to work hard on something when the response is so positive and it makes my days much brighter.
> 
> So that is all for now. Again - there will be more to show you tomorrow. We had a winter storm watch here yesterday and a bit of rain/sleet/snow fell, but it is calm this morning with no snow on the ground. I suppose it is trying to be spring anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have time to relax and do something creative!


Thank you both Anna and LW! I have another really cool design to show you both in today's blog. Yes - my mind is always thinking of more and more things to make. I don't see running out of ideas any time soon. I just hope they can all translate as well as these have been. I really appreciate all of your nice comments! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Something to Crow About!*

No job should be this much fun.

I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.

In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)

You can say I have been busy. 

But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.

I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.

Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.

I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.

Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.

When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.

I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.

So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .

The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:










The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.










You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.










I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)










Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:










The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!










For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)










Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.










Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.










Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.










I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.

I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.

Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."

I hope she is pleasantly surprised!

Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.

I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Wow! A 3d creation. The design alone is already amazing plus the construction makes it so attractive. Nice choice of the crow because the color black highlight contrast on the yoke. The kart gives a strong lift to the pumpkin while the wheels seem to be really fatigue. This separate you from others. Keep it going.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Thanks, Bert! It was something a little 'different' for me to do. Cutting straight lines is always a challenge on the scroll saw, but this came out OK. (Sanders help, too!) I like that the scroll saw is so versatile that you can do a lot more than just scroll work on it. This was fun to construct and build! I could do LOTS of these types of projects!

I hope you have a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Very creative. Put that old Crow to work…


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Sheila that is one smart Crow.
It is fun to be in touch with the inner child
I feel really sorry for folk that grow up, except for Dr's and Pilots and
Ok maybe not everyone 

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Isn't it great to have a job that gives you so much pleasure? Some years ago, I had a business of designing and cutting projects for tole painters. I also did custom cutting of their designs as they said they didn't have time to cut and paint and they preferred painting. It was a lot of fun but the years caught up with me so now I only cut for pleasure and most go as gifts for someone.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Thanks Roger!

Jamie - I love that I get to still be a bit 'childish' by making fun projects such as this! That is part of why what I do makes me so happy. If I can bring some smiles to others with my creations, than that is a great thing!

And Kepy - doing what we love is the best job ever! It may not pay a lot, but I would rather be happy than wealthy. I am happy that I could make a living doing something I love. I always say that and I mean it from the bottom of my heart. 

Have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Great looking wagon, you could redo it for Halloween putting Jack O'Lanterns in the cart and using a black
cat to pull the cart, we all know how easy it is to train a cat to do something like that. Thank you for 
sharing once again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Thanks, Gus! I did make a cat pull toy for Halloween, but my kitty must be lazy because she is on the cart with the pumpkins! I call her Fiona>










http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD357

But I should re-do her (or make her a 'sister') with the kitty pulling the wagon. So many ways to do this, I suppose.  Thank you for your nice comments. 

Sheila

PS - Those are all natural wood colors on that project - roasted birch for the cat, yellow heart for the cart, padauk for the pumpkins and purple heart for the hat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


You're right, too much fun! Knock it off and get a real, boring job ;-)) The Halloween wagons are great.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Hi Sheila, this is a really cool project! It could make a great Fall decoration for a front porch - maybe a bit bigger or take out the pumpkins and it would make an awesome plant stand! I love that this whole project is done on the scroll saw - great project for kids to learn scroll sawing.
Continue to have fun!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


I am happy that I got you thinking Anna! He would look cute on a porch with his wagon filled with colorful gourdes or other goodies from the season. He has so many possibilities! And yes - the scrolling is pretty easy on this project. The only area you need to really be accurate is with making the str

Thank you for your comments!

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Something to Crow About!*
> 
> No job should be this much fun.
> 
> I know I have said it before, and that some of you may think that I am exaggerating, but I find if anything, I tone it down. This past week and a half should be proof of that.
> 
> In the last week and a half, I drew up seven new candle trays as well as a new project for the August issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and pretty much got all the prototypes finished. I still have one more tray that I didn't even really show you yet, but I will wait for that until tomorrow. My deadline was to mail off this design by Monday (tomorrow) as well as write an additional article for the magazine, which I will be doing today. In between that, Keith and I printed and assembled 150 new painting kits which included cutting our 1800 ornaments between us, packaging them, and getting them out the door. (Oh - and we spent a day at Bernie and Ellen's during that time too!)
> 
> You can say I have been busy.
> 
> But busy is a good thing when you love what you do. And that truly applies to me. My only complaint is that there are only those 24 hours each day in which to accomplish all that I want to do and still have time to do the things that we need to do in our daily lives.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't cooked very much lately, although I have made some nice quick dinners. We have missed going to the gym a couple of times, too. But the ideas are here and I think that I have to take advantage of that and run with it while I can. (Besides - we were due for a rest week from the gym anyway) I just need to get these done and meet my deadlines and move forward. Our goal is to have the site updated by next weekend and have all the new patterns available, as there have been many asking. Writing them shouldn't take too long because most of the instructions are repetitious and the basic assembly is pretty straight forward. By blogging about them each morning, it helps me get the pictures done little by little, too. Although there are some final pictures to be taken, for the most part they are finished. So we are good.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent the bulk of the day finishing up the pattern for the magazine. I wanted to do something a little different, and since the project is for the August issue, I thought that a late summer/early fall item would be appropriate.
> 
> I love building things, and I had an idea of making another vignette on the line of my Pull Toys that I had done in the past. This time, I thought that I would do a cute crow pulling a cart with some pumpkins. The project would not only involve building the cart itself, but also the shaping of the crow and the pumpkins. I thought it would be a nice change from just scrolling a flat piece and I had a ball making it.
> 
> Since the piece is done in a Primitive style, it is very easy to both shape and to paint. No skill is really needed at all, as I wanted it to look kind of grungy and - well - Primitive.
> 
> When I told Kieth what I had in mind, he looked at me with skepticism. I had learned long ago that while I may be OK at making up these ideas, I don't always relay them verbally in a way that people can understand. I kind of just shut my mouth and let people see the finished product, and then they can judge.
> 
> I had shown the body of the crow earlier in the week, before it was shaped. I knew then that it would come out OK and I was excited to see it done. I was still working out a couple of things in my mind though and took my time so that by the time it came to when I had to actually DO things, I knew what to do. This has worked for me in the past and didn't fail me this time either.
> 
> So without any more jabbering, here are the pictures of the final piece . . .
> 
> The vignette includes a crow pulling a cart with two shaped pumpkins on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crow is about 7 inches long and maybe 5 inches tall. The crow and pumpkins are made of poplar, and the cart made of oak. I wanted the pieces that needed to be shaped to be made of a softer wood so it would be easier to do so. I suppose pine would be alright to use, but I didn't want any grain pattern to show really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the crow has a couple of stars in his mouth. Crows are noted for liking shiny objects. Maybe he saw them on the ground along the way. His feet are also made of oak because I wanted them to be a bit denser and heavier than the poplar so that his center of gravity would be low. I was concerned that he would want to topple over when I saw the pattern on paper, but because of the length and position of his feet, it is very stable and it wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure for quite a time as to how I would have him pull the cart. I didn't know whether to drill into his wings, but I thought that would interfere with the design. I thought that if I created a type of yoke to slip over his shoulders, that would work well, and it did. (you should have seen the look on Keith's face when I tried to explain that one to him!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than glue the yoke in place, I just slip it over his head and he is good to go. It was really a very simple solution to the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins themselves were fun and easy. I simply cut them into segments, shaped each segment and the stem using the sander and a rotary tool, and then painted and reassembled them. I thought the rusty wire curly-cues looked really cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the cart, I chose to do a checkerboard design on the sides. This followed along with the primitive/country theme. The wheel hubs were made in mis-shapen star shapes, too - and of course, I applied a single crystal rhinestone on the center of each of the stars as well as the stars that they crow is carrying in his beak. (I have to have a little sparkle in there somewhere!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching the rope to the cart was another thing that I thought a great deal about. I decided to just add on a simple tab on the front (complete with a star in the middle to match the theme) and I think it looks perfect. I even put a little bit of raffia on the bed of the cart for more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of one of the pumpkins so you can get an idea on the size. It is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I just love this project. I can honestly say that I am going to feel bad about packing this one up and sending it on its way. I know it will be months before I see it again. Right now it is on my kitchen table as a centerpiece and it is one of those projects that I just can't stop looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Primitive style isn't something that everyone likes, but it is pretty popular and I can really see why. While I love doing those exacting and refined cuts on the scroll saw, there is something that is really cute, fun and charming about pieces like this that I just love. After making this, I just want to do more.
> 
> I thought of naming my crow "Russell", but that would be too obvious. I am still thinking of a catchy name for this project - or perhaps I will just give him a name that doesn't have to do with anything in particular.
> 
> Bottom line is that I love him and I am really happy with how he came out. When he was done last night and I was admiring him, even Keith was smiling when he saw him. I could tell that I surprised him and that he really liked it too. "I wonder what Debbie is thinking she is going to get?" he said to me (Debbie is my editor at the magazine.) Surely she must also think I am crazy when I tried to explain that my next project would be a "crow pulling a cart of pumpkins."
> 
> I hope she is pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Today is another busy day, as I need to work on the article that I am writing for her. I hope to get it all finished, as well as the accompanying pieces that I will be writing about. But I feel up for it and I know pretty much what I am doing, so hopefully it will all come together nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and happy Sunday! I hope you take time to have fun and do something creative!


Sheila,

What can I say but that "You're amazing!"

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Playful Kitties Tray*

After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.

I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.

Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.

So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .

In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.

I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.

It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)

So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.

The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.

The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.










But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.

Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.










I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.

Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.

A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.

Happy Monday!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


This cat one is great! I was telling my girlfriend about all of your work and I know she will love all of your designs visting your website. Great stuff as always, have a good day Sheila!

Joe

My cat Oreo also approves of this fine work…lol. This is as big as Oreo will ever get, she is the runt of a 13 cat liter!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


these are really nice sheila, always love the playful kitty…you have a nice day…


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


The cats been on the merry go round. That is where your love shows just like when you do to your pets. When you stare at them it shows movement. I can see what you mean organized random. There is always balance in all angles. Take a break and you deserve it after a heavy week. Have a nice day.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila I love it a wonderful gift for all cat lovers.
One can never have too many Cuppas 
Yes each of us would pick our own favorite breeds 
I think you need to think Disney and co for a generic cartoon type of dog

Sheila have a wonderful day, with Tea Scones & purrs life dont get better

Jamie


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Another great pattern, Sheila. I don't know how you do it.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi Sheila, the cat try looks great. Bert gave me another idea with his comment. How about a tray like a merry go round? 
Enjoy lots of cuppas! I'm glad to hear you are finally getting Spring. Sunny and warm here today.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Full speed ahead, Sheila. You go girl


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Playful Kitties Tray*
> 
> After two weeks of going full-steam just about every minute of the day, I am finding that I am coming down off of my adrenalin rush that I have been experiencing with all these new designs that I have created. It isn't that I am out of ideas, or even that I have completely finished with these that I have before me, but I found yesterday that I was just kind of running out of steam.
> 
> I spent the day working on the pieces for the article that I am doing for the magazine. The article is going to be on how you can take one pattern and come up with several very different looking finished projects. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am good at that, and more often than not my biggest problem when designing is just which path to take when developing a new design. I am sure that I would be able to output several times the amount of designs that I do if I would just stick to one type or style of pattern, but there is always something inside of me that won't allow that to happen. I like to think that if I offer one or two additional finishing options, it will perhaps encourage people to try something that perhaps they hadn't considered trying before. After all - if the instructions are right in front of them, it may entice them to give a new technique a go.
> 
> Perhaps it is the teacher inside of me.
> 
> So this article is a good fit for me I believe. Now the only problem is thinking where to stop as far as how many ways I can take a single, simple pattern and make it look different. I don't know if Debbie (my editor) knew what she was getting into when giving me a green light on this article. Or maybe she did after all . . .
> 
> In any case, I spent the day yesterday drawing, cutting and sanding the pieces. When they were all ready for their various finishes, I paused a minute to think about things and I looked up at the clock. It was already six in the evening and I was feeling a bit tired and not really much like starting something new. I decided to take Jamie's advice and have "a cuppa" and take the evening "off." (What the heck is that like???) There was no way that I would finish last night and why risk mucking things up by doing them when I was not at my best? Besides . . . I had just run a marathon of designing and I needed to take a breath.
> 
> I made some blueberry tea and curled up in my jammies with my trusty Pancakes and played some hidden object games for the evening. I admit that I enjoy my computer games (mostly hidden object and word or puzzle games) and it helps me relax at the end of the evening. Lately though, I have been too tired to even unwind at the end of the evening more than an couple of minutes and I find that I do miss it. Even though I do a job that I love to do, it sometimes feels good to do "nothing" but mindless searching for things or solving some puzzles.
> 
> It was light out when I got up this morning, and I realized that this wasn't just because spring is arriving, despite the temperatures that we are experiencing, and that I had slept a little longer than usual. But that is good, as I have learned in my older age that sometimes we just need to listen to our bodies and not push them too hard, for fear of repercussions in the form of colds and flu and other things that get hold of us when we are run down. (You all may have noticed that I rarely get sick. I think that part of that is because I have learned to pay attention to things and when I am tired, I stop and rest. It is a luxury that I can afford most of the time because I try to keep a good work ethic when I am feeling good.)
> 
> So today I feel good and I look forward to finishing up the pieces for the article. In the mean time, I have (yet another) candle tray that I didn't show you all of the group. This one I think I will call "Playful Kitties" for obvious reasons.
> 
> The base is cut from 1/2" oak, and I am leaving it a natural color. I oiled it and I then sprayed it with lacquer and the look is very rich and beautiful. While the oil/lacquer combination looks good on most pieces, I find that it really makes oak look quite stunning, as it gives it a warm glow and shows the grain off beautifully.
> 
> The kitty silhouettes are cut from 1/4" walnut. Their contrast with the oak works perfectly and the piece is both simple and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't let the simplicity fool you - there are a LOT of cuts in this design. Silly me when designing this knew that there were five inside cuts for each of the paw prints - yet I chose to put nearly 30 of them in the piece anyway. But it was relaxing to cut this out, and I had some wonderful music playing and got 'lost' in the process, as I often do.
> 
> Besides - I thought for the size of the piece, I added precisely the amount necessary to make it look good. And I threw in a couple fish and mice in the mix for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. And yes - I know I need to make a dog one now. I find it is easier to make a generic cat than a generic dog pattern. I don't really want to get into making specific breeds, as that would probably take up a year of my time to satisfy everyone. So a generic puppy tray will be in the works in the near future.
> 
> Today will be a good day. I still have some other versions of the trays you had already seen to show you, but I will save that for tomorrow. I need to take my car in for some seasonal maintenance tomorrow morning so if I get a blog out tomorrow morning, it will be short.
> 
> A new week is beginning and I have the window cracked open and can hear the birds singing. The three cats are all sleeping nearby and it looks to be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a good day too.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Wow, you guys! I come back here tonight and saw all your nice comments!

Joe - What a HANDSOME boy Oreo is! He is just awesome. Thanks for sharing his picture here. 
Bert - I started out with six kitties (trying to be random) and I decided to make another because it looked much more balanced. I really do think things out and sometimes it takes a bit longer for me to do things because I change my mind after seeing them complete. I could leave them 'as is' and they would be OK, but I can't leave them when I know I can do better. 
Bob - I hope you are doing well. I have missed seeing you and haven't been on FB much. I am glad you like the kitties. 
Jamie - Good ideas as always. You are right - NEVER too much Cuppa! I always appreciate your friendship and encouragement. 
Rich - Thank you also for your support. You really make me always want to do better. 
Anna - I like the merry go round idea, too. That would be a cool project! We had a beautiful and warm day today. It cooled off in the evening, but it is getting warmer little by little each day. 
And Roger - Thanks to you too. Some days I feel like the energizer bunny!

Have a great evening everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

I finally feel that I am getting caught up with things. My little crow and cart is all packed up and soon will be on its way to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in New Jersey for the final photographs for the project article. I really hate to see him go, but I know that he will be back one day and I will feel just as excited about him as I did the other day when he was completed.

I spent the past two days working on the pieces for another article that I am doing for that same August issue. This one will show how easy it is to take a simple pattern and make small changes in it to create several variations of the same project. I want to show our readers that you don't always have to follow patterns to the letter, and depending on what supplies you have available, as well as what types of wood you have and what you enjoy doing, you can easily adapt many types of patterns to any of several different things.

Since the issue was coming out in August, I felt that a cute sunflower would be the perfect choice for the pattern. Here is one of the ways that I chose to make it:










I turned it into a pretty garland.

For the article, I came up with eleven variances, and I could have kept right on going. There are so many cool finishing products that are available right now that it was rather hard to figure out where to stop. But I thought that this would at least get people on the right track and hopefully inspire some ideas. With all the ornaments and things that would be in the upcoming holiday issue, I thought it would be a good way to kick off their decorating and gift-giving plans.

I missed writing yesterday because I had an early appointment in Yarmouth to do some maintenance on my car. I haven't driven it since November, as I don't drive it in the bad weather at all. It turned nine years old this year and as it still looks pretty much like it did when it was brand new. There are naturally some small signs of aging though and as it gets older, I know it is more important than ever to take good care of it if I want to keep it (which I do!) The mileage is low (about 60,000 miles) for its age and I know if I keep up with things on it I can keep it a good long time.

Keith had given me a full stereo system this past Christmas and he has been in the process of installing it for the past couple of weeks, as the weather permits. It came with a pretty decent system, but as many of you may have seen from my shop pictures here on Lumberjocks, he likes to build sound systems (he built the system we have in our living room, as seen in the background, as well as the system in his own car)










(In looking up this picture to share, I realize that I need to do an update for my shop. We have made several changes to our area since I joined Lumberjocks almost three years ago and I need to change things here too. I now have the Excalibur scroll saw and we added some small storage cabinets over the saw area as well as some other things.)

Since the old system consisted of 10 speakers, it was quite a job to install the new one. Not only did he get me the Alpine player (which is really nice and can read music files off of a jump drive, among other things) but he also got several new speakers and a great amp to power everything. The fact that the car is also a convertible also complicates things, as the amp and subs are located in the trunk and there needs to be clearance for when the top is folded down, which is most of the time when we drive in the summer.

Although it has taken some time, he is doing a heck of a job with it and is nearly finished. All the wires are run (some which are as thick as your finger!) and the only thing that needs to be hooked up is the amp. Everything looks absolutely "normal" and he was able to build internal supports for the new speakers so that they would fit into the existing skins in the doors and no one would even know that anything was changed (except how they sound, of course!) In order to do that, he needed to take both the door skins off, as well as remove the seats, console and carpet to run the necessary wires. It was quite a job and I must say there were days I had my doubts, but it looks great and I can't wait to hear how it sounds. Not to mention that I will be able to have my entire music library on one small jump drive to have my music with me. It will be awesome.

But first, I needed to get some maintenance done so mechanically it is safe and sound. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow, and it will hopefully be good to go for our summer trips we enjoy so much (and trips to the BEACH!) It will feel really good to have it back after the long winter. 

So the plan for today and the rest of the week is to write the patterns for the new trays. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend, and have all the new trays available, as well as a couple of new designs from Keith. I am excited about getting that done and feel a great deal of relief that I am getting on top of things.

It's mid-week already, and today the sun is already shining brightly. The days are warmer as each one passes and we are finally seeing signs that spring is here for good. I hope that is the case with you all too.

I wish you all a good and productive day. Have fun and do something that you love to do.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I finally feel that I am getting caught up with things. My little crow and cart is all packed up and soon will be on its way to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in New Jersey for the final photographs for the project article. I really hate to see him go, but I know that he will be back one day and I will feel just as excited about him as I did the other day when he was completed.
> 
> I spent the past two days working on the pieces for another article that I am doing for that same August issue. This one will show how easy it is to take a simple pattern and make small changes in it to create several variations of the same project. I want to show our readers that you don't always have to follow patterns to the letter, and depending on what supplies you have available, as well as what types of wood you have and what you enjoy doing, you can easily adapt many types of patterns to any of several different things.
> 
> Since the issue was coming out in August, I felt that a cute sunflower would be the perfect choice for the pattern. Here is one of the ways that I chose to make it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned it into a pretty garland.
> 
> For the article, I came up with eleven variances, and I could have kept right on going. There are so many cool finishing products that are available right now that it was rather hard to figure out where to stop. But I thought that this would at least get people on the right track and hopefully inspire some ideas. With all the ornaments and things that would be in the upcoming holiday issue, I thought it would be a good way to kick off their decorating and gift-giving plans.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday because I had an early appointment in Yarmouth to do some maintenance on my car. I haven't driven it since November, as I don't drive it in the bad weather at all. It turned nine years old this year and as it still looks pretty much like it did when it was brand new. There are naturally some small signs of aging though and as it gets older, I know it is more important than ever to take good care of it if I want to keep it (which I do!) The mileage is low (about 60,000 miles) for its age and I know if I keep up with things on it I can keep it a good long time.
> 
> Keith had given me a full stereo system this past Christmas and he has been in the process of installing it for the past couple of weeks, as the weather permits. It came with a pretty decent system, but as many of you may have seen from my shop pictures here on Lumberjocks, he likes to build sound systems (he built the system we have in our living room, as seen in the background, as well as the system in his own car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In looking up this picture to share, I realize that I need to do an update for my shop. We have made several changes to our area since I joined Lumberjocks almost three years ago and I need to change things here too. I now have the Excalibur scroll saw and we added some small storage cabinets over the saw area as well as some other things.)
> 
> Since the old system consisted of 10 speakers, it was quite a job to install the new one. Not only did he get me the Alpine player (which is really nice and can read music files off of a jump drive, among other things) but he also got several new speakers and a great amp to power everything. The fact that the car is also a convertible also complicates things, as the amp and subs are located in the trunk and there needs to be clearance for when the top is folded down, which is most of the time when we drive in the summer.
> 
> Although it has taken some time, he is doing a heck of a job with it and is nearly finished. All the wires are run (some which are as thick as your finger!) and the only thing that needs to be hooked up is the amp. Everything looks absolutely "normal" and he was able to build internal supports for the new speakers so that they would fit into the existing skins in the doors and no one would even know that anything was changed (except how they sound, of course!) In order to do that, he needed to take both the door skins off, as well as remove the seats, console and carpet to run the necessary wires. It was quite a job and I must say there were days I had my doubts, but it looks great and I can't wait to hear how it sounds. Not to mention that I will be able to have my entire music library on one small jump drive to have my music with me. It will be awesome.
> 
> But first, I needed to get some maintenance done so mechanically it is safe and sound. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow, and it will hopefully be good to go for our summer trips we enjoy so much (and trips to the BEACH!) It will feel really good to have it back after the long winter.
> 
> So the plan for today and the rest of the week is to write the patterns for the new trays. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend, and have all the new trays available, as well as a couple of new designs from Keith. I am excited about getting that done and feel a great deal of relief that I am getting on top of things.
> 
> It's mid-week already, and today the sun is already shining brightly. The days are warmer as each one passes and we are finally seeing signs that spring is here for good. I hope that is the case with you all too.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day. Have fun and do something that you love to do.


Sheila it is amazing to think of all that comes out of a wee shop
April showers here and strong winds, Spring did I miss it?

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I finally feel that I am getting caught up with things. My little crow and cart is all packed up and soon will be on its way to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in New Jersey for the final photographs for the project article. I really hate to see him go, but I know that he will be back one day and I will feel just as excited about him as I did the other day when he was completed.
> 
> I spent the past two days working on the pieces for another article that I am doing for that same August issue. This one will show how easy it is to take a simple pattern and make small changes in it to create several variations of the same project. I want to show our readers that you don't always have to follow patterns to the letter, and depending on what supplies you have available, as well as what types of wood you have and what you enjoy doing, you can easily adapt many types of patterns to any of several different things.
> 
> Since the issue was coming out in August, I felt that a cute sunflower would be the perfect choice for the pattern. Here is one of the ways that I chose to make it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned it into a pretty garland.
> 
> For the article, I came up with eleven variances, and I could have kept right on going. There are so many cool finishing products that are available right now that it was rather hard to figure out where to stop. But I thought that this would at least get people on the right track and hopefully inspire some ideas. With all the ornaments and things that would be in the upcoming holiday issue, I thought it would be a good way to kick off their decorating and gift-giving plans.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday because I had an early appointment in Yarmouth to do some maintenance on my car. I haven't driven it since November, as I don't drive it in the bad weather at all. It turned nine years old this year and as it still looks pretty much like it did when it was brand new. There are naturally some small signs of aging though and as it gets older, I know it is more important than ever to take good care of it if I want to keep it (which I do!) The mileage is low (about 60,000 miles) for its age and I know if I keep up with things on it I can keep it a good long time.
> 
> Keith had given me a full stereo system this past Christmas and he has been in the process of installing it for the past couple of weeks, as the weather permits. It came with a pretty decent system, but as many of you may have seen from my shop pictures here on Lumberjocks, he likes to build sound systems (he built the system we have in our living room, as seen in the background, as well as the system in his own car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In looking up this picture to share, I realize that I need to do an update for my shop. We have made several changes to our area since I joined Lumberjocks almost three years ago and I need to change things here too. I now have the Excalibur scroll saw and we added some small storage cabinets over the saw area as well as some other things.)
> 
> Since the old system consisted of 10 speakers, it was quite a job to install the new one. Not only did he get me the Alpine player (which is really nice and can read music files off of a jump drive, among other things) but he also got several new speakers and a great amp to power everything. The fact that the car is also a convertible also complicates things, as the amp and subs are located in the trunk and there needs to be clearance for when the top is folded down, which is most of the time when we drive in the summer.
> 
> Although it has taken some time, he is doing a heck of a job with it and is nearly finished. All the wires are run (some which are as thick as your finger!) and the only thing that needs to be hooked up is the amp. Everything looks absolutely "normal" and he was able to build internal supports for the new speakers so that they would fit into the existing skins in the doors and no one would even know that anything was changed (except how they sound, of course!) In order to do that, he needed to take both the door skins off, as well as remove the seats, console and carpet to run the necessary wires. It was quite a job and I must say there were days I had my doubts, but it looks great and I can't wait to hear how it sounds. Not to mention that I will be able to have my entire music library on one small jump drive to have my music with me. It will be awesome.
> 
> But first, I needed to get some maintenance done so mechanically it is safe and sound. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow, and it will hopefully be good to go for our summer trips we enjoy so much (and trips to the BEACH!) It will feel really good to have it back after the long winter.
> 
> So the plan for today and the rest of the week is to write the patterns for the new trays. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend, and have all the new trays available, as well as a couple of new designs from Keith. I am excited about getting that done and feel a great deal of relief that I am getting on top of things.
> 
> It's mid-week already, and today the sun is already shining brightly. The days are warmer as each one passes and we are finally seeing signs that spring is here for good. I hope that is the case with you all too.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day. Have fun and do something that you love to do.


Yup, spring is sprung. Congrats on the articles, etc.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I finally feel that I am getting caught up with things. My little crow and cart is all packed up and soon will be on its way to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in New Jersey for the final photographs for the project article. I really hate to see him go, but I know that he will be back one day and I will feel just as excited about him as I did the other day when he was completed.
> 
> I spent the past two days working on the pieces for another article that I am doing for that same August issue. This one will show how easy it is to take a simple pattern and make small changes in it to create several variations of the same project. I want to show our readers that you don't always have to follow patterns to the letter, and depending on what supplies you have available, as well as what types of wood you have and what you enjoy doing, you can easily adapt many types of patterns to any of several different things.
> 
> Since the issue was coming out in August, I felt that a cute sunflower would be the perfect choice for the pattern. Here is one of the ways that I chose to make it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned it into a pretty garland.
> 
> For the article, I came up with eleven variances, and I could have kept right on going. There are so many cool finishing products that are available right now that it was rather hard to figure out where to stop. But I thought that this would at least get people on the right track and hopefully inspire some ideas. With all the ornaments and things that would be in the upcoming holiday issue, I thought it would be a good way to kick off their decorating and gift-giving plans.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday because I had an early appointment in Yarmouth to do some maintenance on my car. I haven't driven it since November, as I don't drive it in the bad weather at all. It turned nine years old this year and as it still looks pretty much like it did when it was brand new. There are naturally some small signs of aging though and as it gets older, I know it is more important than ever to take good care of it if I want to keep it (which I do!) The mileage is low (about 60,000 miles) for its age and I know if I keep up with things on it I can keep it a good long time.
> 
> Keith had given me a full stereo system this past Christmas and he has been in the process of installing it for the past couple of weeks, as the weather permits. It came with a pretty decent system, but as many of you may have seen from my shop pictures here on Lumberjocks, he likes to build sound systems (he built the system we have in our living room, as seen in the background, as well as the system in his own car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In looking up this picture to share, I realize that I need to do an update for my shop. We have made several changes to our area since I joined Lumberjocks almost three years ago and I need to change things here too. I now have the Excalibur scroll saw and we added some small storage cabinets over the saw area as well as some other things.)
> 
> Since the old system consisted of 10 speakers, it was quite a job to install the new one. Not only did he get me the Alpine player (which is really nice and can read music files off of a jump drive, among other things) but he also got several new speakers and a great amp to power everything. The fact that the car is also a convertible also complicates things, as the amp and subs are located in the trunk and there needs to be clearance for when the top is folded down, which is most of the time when we drive in the summer.
> 
> Although it has taken some time, he is doing a heck of a job with it and is nearly finished. All the wires are run (some which are as thick as your finger!) and the only thing that needs to be hooked up is the amp. Everything looks absolutely "normal" and he was able to build internal supports for the new speakers so that they would fit into the existing skins in the doors and no one would even know that anything was changed (except how they sound, of course!) In order to do that, he needed to take both the door skins off, as well as remove the seats, console and carpet to run the necessary wires. It was quite a job and I must say there were days I had my doubts, but it looks great and I can't wait to hear how it sounds. Not to mention that I will be able to have my entire music library on one small jump drive to have my music with me. It will be awesome.
> 
> But first, I needed to get some maintenance done so mechanically it is safe and sound. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow, and it will hopefully be good to go for our summer trips we enjoy so much (and trips to the BEACH!) It will feel really good to have it back after the long winter.
> 
> So the plan for today and the rest of the week is to write the patterns for the new trays. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend, and have all the new trays available, as well as a couple of new designs from Keith. I am excited about getting that done and feel a great deal of relief that I am getting on top of things.
> 
> It's mid-week already, and today the sun is already shining brightly. The days are warmer as each one passes and we are finally seeing signs that spring is here for good. I hope that is the case with you all too.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day. Have fun and do something that you love to do.


Thanks so both of you. We had wind and some rain yesterday evening, Jamie. Today is beautiful and sunny. We still haven't seen many buds or blossoms though. I think they are late this year.

Roger - you look nice and warm in your Avitar. I hope you get to bring out your hammock soon! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I finally feel that I am getting caught up with things. My little crow and cart is all packed up and soon will be on its way to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in New Jersey for the final photographs for the project article. I really hate to see him go, but I know that he will be back one day and I will feel just as excited about him as I did the other day when he was completed.
> 
> I spent the past two days working on the pieces for another article that I am doing for that same August issue. This one will show how easy it is to take a simple pattern and make small changes in it to create several variations of the same project. I want to show our readers that you don't always have to follow patterns to the letter, and depending on what supplies you have available, as well as what types of wood you have and what you enjoy doing, you can easily adapt many types of patterns to any of several different things.
> 
> Since the issue was coming out in August, I felt that a cute sunflower would be the perfect choice for the pattern. Here is one of the ways that I chose to make it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned it into a pretty garland.
> 
> For the article, I came up with eleven variances, and I could have kept right on going. There are so many cool finishing products that are available right now that it was rather hard to figure out where to stop. But I thought that this would at least get people on the right track and hopefully inspire some ideas. With all the ornaments and things that would be in the upcoming holiday issue, I thought it would be a good way to kick off their decorating and gift-giving plans.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday because I had an early appointment in Yarmouth to do some maintenance on my car. I haven't driven it since November, as I don't drive it in the bad weather at all. It turned nine years old this year and as it still looks pretty much like it did when it was brand new. There are naturally some small signs of aging though and as it gets older, I know it is more important than ever to take good care of it if I want to keep it (which I do!) The mileage is low (about 60,000 miles) for its age and I know if I keep up with things on it I can keep it a good long time.
> 
> Keith had given me a full stereo system this past Christmas and he has been in the process of installing it for the past couple of weeks, as the weather permits. It came with a pretty decent system, but as many of you may have seen from my shop pictures here on Lumberjocks, he likes to build sound systems (he built the system we have in our living room, as seen in the background, as well as the system in his own car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In looking up this picture to share, I realize that I need to do an update for my shop. We have made several changes to our area since I joined Lumberjocks almost three years ago and I need to change things here too. I now have the Excalibur scroll saw and we added some small storage cabinets over the saw area as well as some other things.)
> 
> Since the old system consisted of 10 speakers, it was quite a job to install the new one. Not only did he get me the Alpine player (which is really nice and can read music files off of a jump drive, among other things) but he also got several new speakers and a great amp to power everything. The fact that the car is also a convertible also complicates things, as the amp and subs are located in the trunk and there needs to be clearance for when the top is folded down, which is most of the time when we drive in the summer.
> 
> Although it has taken some time, he is doing a heck of a job with it and is nearly finished. All the wires are run (some which are as thick as your finger!) and the only thing that needs to be hooked up is the amp. Everything looks absolutely "normal" and he was able to build internal supports for the new speakers so that they would fit into the existing skins in the doors and no one would even know that anything was changed (except how they sound, of course!) In order to do that, he needed to take both the door skins off, as well as remove the seats, console and carpet to run the necessary wires. It was quite a job and I must say there were days I had my doubts, but it looks great and I can't wait to hear how it sounds. Not to mention that I will be able to have my entire music library on one small jump drive to have my music with me. It will be awesome.
> 
> But first, I needed to get some maintenance done so mechanically it is safe and sound. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow, and it will hopefully be good to go for our summer trips we enjoy so much (and trips to the BEACH!) It will feel really good to have it back after the long winter.
> 
> So the plan for today and the rest of the week is to write the patterns for the new trays. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend, and have all the new trays available, as well as a couple of new designs from Keith. I am excited about getting that done and feel a great deal of relief that I am getting on top of things.
> 
> It's mid-week already, and today the sun is already shining brightly. The days are warmer as each one passes and we are finally seeing signs that spring is here for good. I hope that is the case with you all too.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day. Have fun and do something that you love to do.


Good morning Sheila. Where would we be without music! Enjoy your new sound system. The sunflowers look great. I must keep my eye out for that issue of the magazine. Looking forward to seeing all the ideas. 
A really nice mild day here. The garden is sprouting weeds as well as all the new Spring flowers - clean up time!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I finally feel that I am getting caught up with things. My little crow and cart is all packed up and soon will be on its way to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine in New Jersey for the final photographs for the project article. I really hate to see him go, but I know that he will be back one day and I will feel just as excited about him as I did the other day when he was completed.
> 
> I spent the past two days working on the pieces for another article that I am doing for that same August issue. This one will show how easy it is to take a simple pattern and make small changes in it to create several variations of the same project. I want to show our readers that you don't always have to follow patterns to the letter, and depending on what supplies you have available, as well as what types of wood you have and what you enjoy doing, you can easily adapt many types of patterns to any of several different things.
> 
> Since the issue was coming out in August, I felt that a cute sunflower would be the perfect choice for the pattern. Here is one of the ways that I chose to make it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned it into a pretty garland.
> 
> For the article, I came up with eleven variances, and I could have kept right on going. There are so many cool finishing products that are available right now that it was rather hard to figure out where to stop. But I thought that this would at least get people on the right track and hopefully inspire some ideas. With all the ornaments and things that would be in the upcoming holiday issue, I thought it would be a good way to kick off their decorating and gift-giving plans.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday because I had an early appointment in Yarmouth to do some maintenance on my car. I haven't driven it since November, as I don't drive it in the bad weather at all. It turned nine years old this year and as it still looks pretty much like it did when it was brand new. There are naturally some small signs of aging though and as it gets older, I know it is more important than ever to take good care of it if I want to keep it (which I do!) The mileage is low (about 60,000 miles) for its age and I know if I keep up with things on it I can keep it a good long time.
> 
> Keith had given me a full stereo system this past Christmas and he has been in the process of installing it for the past couple of weeks, as the weather permits. It came with a pretty decent system, but as many of you may have seen from my shop pictures here on Lumberjocks, he likes to build sound systems (he built the system we have in our living room, as seen in the background, as well as the system in his own car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In looking up this picture to share, I realize that I need to do an update for my shop. We have made several changes to our area since I joined Lumberjocks almost three years ago and I need to change things here too. I now have the Excalibur scroll saw and we added some small storage cabinets over the saw area as well as some other things.)
> 
> Since the old system consisted of 10 speakers, it was quite a job to install the new one. Not only did he get me the Alpine player (which is really nice and can read music files off of a jump drive, among other things) but he also got several new speakers and a great amp to power everything. The fact that the car is also a convertible also complicates things, as the amp and subs are located in the trunk and there needs to be clearance for when the top is folded down, which is most of the time when we drive in the summer.
> 
> Although it has taken some time, he is doing a heck of a job with it and is nearly finished. All the wires are run (some which are as thick as your finger!) and the only thing that needs to be hooked up is the amp. Everything looks absolutely "normal" and he was able to build internal supports for the new speakers so that they would fit into the existing skins in the doors and no one would even know that anything was changed (except how they sound, of course!) In order to do that, he needed to take both the door skins off, as well as remove the seats, console and carpet to run the necessary wires. It was quite a job and I must say there were days I had my doubts, but it looks great and I can't wait to hear how it sounds. Not to mention that I will be able to have my entire music library on one small jump drive to have my music with me. It will be awesome.
> 
> But first, I needed to get some maintenance done so mechanically it is safe and sound. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow, and it will hopefully be good to go for our summer trips we enjoy so much (and trips to the BEACH!) It will feel really good to have it back after the long winter.
> 
> So the plan for today and the rest of the week is to write the patterns for the new trays. I am hoping to update the site by the weekend, and have all the new trays available, as well as a couple of new designs from Keith. I am excited about getting that done and feel a great deal of relief that I am getting on top of things.
> 
> It's mid-week already, and today the sun is already shining brightly. The days are warmer as each one passes and we are finally seeing signs that spring is here for good. I hope that is the case with you all too.
> 
> I wish you all a good and productive day. Have fun and do something that you love to do.


Hi, Anna!
We are still not really getting blossoms yet! It is really slow it seems this year! But we do have a bright and sunny day today. I am in here writing though, and making a good dent in my work. So all is well. The warm weather will come - I just need to be patient.

I wish you a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Float Like a Butterfly*

I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.

I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.

I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.

Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:




























While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:




























I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.

I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.

It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.

I hope you enjoy your day today.

"How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Great additions using the stones Sheila, I think it really adds a nice pop visually to the whole theme!

Thanks for the post and your kind words on my video, always inspiring to see your ideas.

Have a great day,

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Another very classy candle holder


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Thank you both very much! I really appreciate your support and comments. I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Nice Sheila it is increasing the options
They must make some crazy shadows when the candle burns down

We are Sunny/Rainy 
Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Really nice candle tray, Sheila! I can't wait for your site update.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Hi, Rick:
Thanks, as always for the nice comments. I am glad you enjoy what I make and I want you to know it means a lot to me to know that people enjoy my designs. It just makes me want to do better and better! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Hi Sheila,
Wow and it keeps me imagining things again when I see your folded wing butterfly. May I suggest that instead of peg (pins), you can use (probably you have this in mind already) springs or wires that will serve as feet. This will allow any position where they want to land these butterfly. Since you are good in painting as I have seen on your use of those wires…. then you can also replace those antennae with those small wires and glue some small stones on the tip… A 45 deg cut on those wings and peg it to the body using your skills will make a real butterfly. Butterflies are commonly used as brooch designs, (remembering your mask brooch), this could be a nice one… Just a thought on my side… you keep my morning a mind exercise by just seeing your work. Thanks.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Float Like a Butterfly*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday and I feel that I accomplished a great deal. My goal is to have all of the new patterns ready for the site update that we will do by the weekend. That gives me two more days of writing and editing photographs.
> 
> I finished up my photos though yesterday, and that takes a bit of time to do. We had a beautiful spring-like day and the afternoon lighting is optimal for getting nice, clear pictures that have the truest color. For smaller items, I usually use the photo box that Keith made, but it is a bit too small for the trays so I work with a combination of natural light and artificial light, as well as adjusting the settings on my camera.
> 
> I am still very happy with the Sony camera that we picked up last year. Both the still photographs and the videos are much improved over the previous Sony camera that I owned. It seems that every year these little inexpensive camera advance by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Among other things, I was able to take the pictures of the colorized butterfly candle tray. For those of you who may have missed, here are pictures of it in its natural color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel that it is very nice done up in pretty ash, I like it even more stained lightly with some soft colored acrylic paints and the DecoArt staining and Antiquing Medium. I think the sheer color enhances the scroll work nicely, and it really looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I couldn't help but add a couple of pretty crystal hot fix rhinestones to accent the grassy base. I use the peridot green stones from Rhinestone Canada and they really look beautiful. Being born in August, the peridot is my birthstone and I have never been very fond of it. But for some reason, I just love the light green color of these stones and I think they look both subtle and pretty on the base of the tray - like little drops of water. I also used a single Black Diamond colored stone on each of the heads of the butterflies. You can barely see them, but they add a bit of shine - especially in the candle light. The do make a nice and subtle difference.
> 
> I have one more tray to show you that I had colored in, but I will save that for tomorrow. Since I will be spending most of the day writing, it will give me some pictures to show you then.
> 
> It looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is out and there isn't a cloud in the sky. While the blossoms are not yet apparent, I am noticing that most of the trees are beginning to bud. It seems late this year, but I believe that spring has finally arrived.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your day today.
> 
> "How lovely to think that no one need wait a moment. We can start now, start slowly, changing the world. How lovely that everyone, great and small, can make a contribution toward introducing justice straightaway. And you can always, always give something, even if it is only kindness!"- Anne Frank (1929-1945)


Hi Sheila, I think I will like the natural wood tray - until I see the painted one! The splash of colour and the rhinestones really bring the detail up even more. Love it!
Rainy and cool here today but the weekend is supposed to smarten up. 
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pocket Full of Posies*

This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:










When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.










While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.










I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.










I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.

I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)

I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.

I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun. 

Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Though I love the colors and feel of natural woods your use of color and the jewels was wonderful! What a difference in the first and second photos!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Nice design Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Thank you so much. You know - lots of people say that. They say they don't like to color or paint wood, but when I show the two varieties, they always seems to like the colored ones best (well - most of the time anyway!) That's why I keep doing two versions of everything. I know that everyone likes different things and I try to respect that.  I appreciate your nice comments!

And thank you too, Lee! I just saw your comment after mine posted. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Another great candle tray Sheila. I really like the added detail it really sets off the tray.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Thank you so much Rick. I am glad that you like them. This one was really fun to cut and easy too. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Sheila I had to look twice as it looked as if the flowers 
were carved in at first. I like things that trick the eye.
My main reason for scroll sawing was for pre carving bulk
removal. Then I saw other ideas.

Hae a wonderfuk dae fae Sunny Scotland

Jamie


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Great job Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Hi Sheila. Ok I'm hooked! I love the painted details on all the trays and I'm not one for painting wood. They look great and as usual the rhinestones add beautiful detail. 
Rainy wet day here in Monroe WA. I'm down here for a wood carving show. 
Have a good weekend Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Thank you all very much! Anna - I would love to see pictures of the carving show you are attending. You should do a little blog on it so we can all see! (hint, hint!) 

I hope you have a wonderful time. It is raining a little here too, but mostly windy and grey. The sun is already setting (it is nearly 8pm) and I am still working trying to finish up the pattern packets. I may not finish tonight, but I am well on my way and made great strides today. Hopefully I can get the new things on the site for tomorrow, along with a newsletter. We'll see . . .

Have a safe and wonderful weekend. Thank you always for your support.

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Sheila,

The colors really do add pizazz to your tray! I'm anxious to see a picture of the added shading also. I, too, would have chosen the wood . . . until I saw the painted one!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


Thanks L/W. I will try to get to the shaded one later this week and put up a picture. I will add a picture in of it shaded when I post it as a project. Some things really do look better left natural but others look so nice when they are colored. I think that the combination of leaving the wood on the sides of the piece natural looks nice too. It still allows the natural beauty of the wood to show through. 

Sheila


----------



## berniep

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


G'Day Sheila, have just joined from across the big creek in Australia. Normally do not like painted wood, but yours grabbed me. having a mind that demands answers tried to work out why, it's your choice of colours, they are so subdued and unobtrusive, dare I say beautiful.

Cheers
Bernie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Pocket Full of Posies*
> 
> This will be the final set of pictures of the new trays. When I showed this tray before, it was only oiled and had its natural maple color. While it was very pretty then, I wanted to add some color to it to brighten it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When drawing this piece up, I thought that the border resembled a ribbon. The one part especially looked like a bow and I thought it made a nice base for the simple flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could have chosen any color of the rainbow, I thought it would look nice in a pale blue. I knew I wanted to make the flowers white and I though that a light blue ribbon for the base would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once again used small 4mm yellow crystal rhinestones for the flower centers. The added shimmer in the candle light really adds a nice touch when it is lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I may shade around the blue areas with a darker blue to give the tray more depth, but that is the painter inside of me wanting to do that. I know that if I make things look too complicated, people that are new to painting won't want to try it. I didn't glue down any of the flowers yet though, so I may do that just for myself and offer it as an option in the instructions, as well as add one more picture. That way it won't be too overwhelming.
> 
> I worked on the patterns for much of the day yesterday. I had to get some other things done though, so I didn't get as far as I would have liked. I am trying to make some general instructions on how to post the upright pieces such as the butterflies on yesterday's candle tray so that they are straight forward and simple. It really isn't difficult to do, but sometimes I have trouble explaining and I do realize that people will be using different thicknesses for the add-on figures and I want to have some general instructions that they can apply to whatever they have on hand to make the pieces with. It sounds easy, I know, but making things clear in writing is sometimes a challenge (for me it is anyway!)
> 
> I plan on spending the entire day on writing and getting these all finished and up on the site. Hopefully I will be at least close by the end of the day.
> 
> I can't believe that it is Friday already and that another week has passed us by. Time is going by so quickly. I guess I am having a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now that's fine, fine.


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Last Tray (for now!) *

It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.

Such is spring.

We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.

To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.

While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.

I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.

I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.

Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.

In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.

I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:










As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:










I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:










I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.










So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.

I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.

Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Sheila it is amazing how productive you can be with no TV
All we watch is the odd DVD, no news or weather forecasts
I think we get to read the seasons better and adjust to suit
Love the dragonflies you are on a roll
Hard Core. Does using a chainsaw on a wood lathe while sitting 
in a wheelchair count, LoL

I love my job
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Yes, Jamie: At first I missed watching football, because I grew up with it and I love the game, but now that it has been a couple of years, I really don't miss it at all. I kind of laugh because when I do look at Environment Canada for the weather, it is wrong most of the time. So why bother?? The sensationalist news is something else I don't need. I get the NY Times and the Chicago Tribune in my email and I look at it when I have the chance. I also can follow current events online as I wish. This past week was crazy though and I pretty much stayed off of Facebook except for answering questions or an occasional break. I didn't let it control me and I was able to focus on what I was doing.

And yes - a chainsaw on a wood lathe while sitting in a wheelchair qualifies big time! Especially after seeing your latest project and your shop! You do amazing work! 

Have a great afternoon! Sheila


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Great blog Sheila. I have to admit if not for my love of Football, Hockey, Nascar, oh my…...oh no…..I am a TV sports addict!.....lol. I give you credit for not having cable TV, you are saving a lot and really missing little.

Your work is looking awesome!

Hope your day is creative and all is well,

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Thanks, Joe: Yes - at first it hurt! I grew up in Chicago and when I was a kid, I could stay up and watch the first half of Monday Night Football only if I did my homework. I love football and if I think about it too much, I do miss it. But there is so much to do and I rarely have sports on anymore. I thought of just getting the NFL ticket through the internet, but I don't think it is available here in Canada. So it must be a "sign" LOL. I don't miss all the commercials and stuff. If anything, I like background music rather than shows, although I am able to see my favorites on some of the free TV sites. That is good enough for me. I have plenty of distractions!

You have a great day too! Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## garyprott

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Really nice work Ms. Landry. Speaking of no TV, I'm hearing you on that one. All it is a commercial
with a bit of show. Keep up the great work and have a wonderful day. G


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Wow! Thats my fave insect. Wondering how it flies so steady in one place with just very thin wings. Sheila, you made it really nice adding to it you skills in painting. I can see that it has no smear even though your substrate is wood. 
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Hi Sheila, 
Your patterns just keep getting better and better over time. I have a difficult time picking out just a couple of patterns to buy at a time. Thank you for all of your hard work on creating these patterns, and that goes for Keith also. You certainly make the rest of us non designers look good.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Thank you all. Gary - the longer I go without, the less I miss it. We wanted to get just BASIC cable here and it was pretty much about $100 per month. And that was without any special channels. It is criminal. Besides - we are working so much and on such a goofy schedule that even if we had the choices it would be difficult to find the 'right time.' It is certainly not a necessity.

Bert - you always have a way of making me feel really good about what I do. Thank you for that. I look at your work with such a huge amount of respect and I am happy that you like what I make. It is a great compliment. 

Rick - I think that it is a mutual thing. YOU make US look good! Your continued support really helps us get through those tough days. Because of people like yourself we get to do what we love. Thanks so much! 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Sheila,

We believe no TV is a wise choice. When everything went digital, we could no longer get a signal without cable or a very tall antenna so decided not to waste the money. Television today has more to do with perverting the mind than informing or entertaining, and who needs all those commercials anyway? We get some news on internet, but with dial-up that can be a huge time-waster as well. We're still hoping that one day we can have affordable, reliable high speed here but we're not holding our breath. A few years ago when I asked a local telephone employee when we might expect DSL, he took a quick look at me and said, "Not in your lifetime, lady," (and from a distance with no visible gray hair, I don't look THAT old).

We hope your weather didn't get any worse and that all is well in your neck of the woods.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Thanks L/W. The day just turned out to be dull and rainy. It was a good day to stay inside and work. Today is much more calm and while it is a bit overcast, it is not too bad.

Some of the areas around here were very late in getting high speed, but it seems that most have it now. Even though we don't live in a heavily populated area, we are fortunate to have high speed internet. I don't know if I could run my business without it. Probably not. It really is something to consider when thinking of a place to live for someone like myself.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One Last Tray (for now!) *
> 
> It was a restless night. The wind was howling and gusting so loud that it was difficult to get a restful sleep. It is muggy out, but opening a window meant hearing the violent swirling of the wind through the trees as they complained with loud rustling and creaking. I would say that it is raining, but besides a sharp smattering here and there against the window between the blasts of wind, it does not appear to be so. The ground is only slightly wet and there are no large puddles. When the wind subsides, I can hear the birds chirping cheerfully. It is a bit unsettling.
> 
> Such is spring.
> 
> We unplugged all the computers and equipment last night, expecting to have the power out for at least a bit. So far though, that hasn't happened, and everything has been steady. But as the sun is coming up, I can see the tops of the tress across the road by the river violently swaying in the wind and I hear the blasts against the window from time to time and I know we aren't out of the woods yet.
> 
> To the west of us, others had very cold temperatures and snow yesterday. Usually that means that whatever weather system they experienced is heading in our direction, although many times by the time it reaches us here in the east it has changed quite a bit. Whether it intensifies or lessens remains to be seen. I have long ago learned that we just have to take it as it comes. "It is what it is" and there is little choice but to accept it.
> 
> While I do watch for the alerts that come across the internet in regards to weather, I have learned not to panic. More so than not we are advised to take precautionary measures, and as it turns out, what arrives is typically a great deal less than anticipated. It is good to be prepared though, and we have to guard ourselves against becoming complacent in regard to these warnings. We don't want to be caught with our guard down when a real storm hits. So we are watchful.
> 
> I think having no television is helpful in these matters. It seems that the media hype of things like this is so constant that the public becomes desensitized to the warnings. I am sure that one would think it odd that we don't have access to television, but rest assured, it is our choice and it is one that I don't regret. It is probably one of the reasons that I can be so productive. Besides . . . everything we need is accessible on the internet. Why spend over $100 per month for something that we feel we can do well without? We don't even stay caught up with the shows that we watch for free online, let alone flood ourselves with all the other things that cable TV has to offer. We do well as we are.
> 
> I feel as if I accomplished a great deal last week. Even though I am not quite finished, I am almost to the point that I need to be. I have the pattern packets made up for six of the eight new patterns and I plan to finish the other two this morning and get them available on the site today. I also plan to send a newsletter out to our subscribers, announcing the update.
> 
> Making this many new patterns in this amount of time was a lot. Keith has said that I probably should have made only a couple at a time, finishing them before continuing on, but I honestly didn't want to do things that way. It may have been easier in some ways, but I felt that I was on a roll and wanted to keep going. As I said when I finished drawing, I could have kept on, as I have many more ideas for the next batch.
> 
> In between doing my own new designs here we put out a sizable wholesale order and I also built the little crow and cart for the magazine as well as an article with eleven variations on one pattern. I think I did OK. Sometimes stopping in the middle of drawing and taking time to finish what I started breaks the rhythm that I am in and I somehow lose that inspiration. I don't know how, but it happens. So doing things the way I did was probably the best way for me to proceed.
> 
> I have one more design to show today, although I made it a couple of months ago. It was one that I created for the magazine that I will be able to now sell on my site, as the issue has been released. It is also a candle tray with some dimensional pieces. The subject for it is dragonflies, and I really like how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many of the other trays, I also added some color to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the simple colors of the piece really makes these dragonflies look great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that so many of you who don't like seeing wood painted enjoy seeing these pieces colored. The Staining and Antiquing Medium from DecoArt is so easy to use, and it really does allow you to see through to the wood grain, which helps the paint look subtle and soft. It isn't as if I just painted solidly on the pieces. The character and figure of the wood is still visible, only enhanced. That is why I like this product so much. The best part is that you need little painting skill to achieve a good result - which is something that many woodworkers really like. I hope to encourage even the hard core woodworkers to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So onward I go today. I hope to be able to accomplish all I set out to do and finish up the patterns and update the site. So many of you have been asking for the patterns for these new projects and I hate to put you all off. I really am working as hard as I can. But they need to be right, and they need to be complete, and making them the way I do takes a little bit of time. I truly appreciate your patience. I know it will be worth it though, as I am pretty proud of what I have accomplished so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend. It has been a rough week for many - especially in the USA. Between Boston and Texas and flooding in Chicago and storms in the Midwest and South it seems that many of my dear family and friends have had a heck of a time. I wish you all the best and I hope you are all safe.
> 
> Have a good Saturday. Remember the good things that you can be thankful for.


Mother Nature is actually, Beauty & the Beast. It's nice not to have tv on. It happens here as well. The sounds of silence reboosts the soul once in a while


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Updating our Website*

I am going to keep things short today. I just wanted to make the announcement that we did get the site updated yesterday and all my new patterns are now there. I had quite a few inquiries as to when they would be available and I wanted to let you know that now they are.

I think I am going to take a day to catch up on things around the house. I still have to finish writing my article for the magazine and finish up the crow pull toy instructions but there are things around here that I need to do and I want to take a day. I have been working pretty much every day for the past several weeks and I think a breath is warranted and necessary.

In addition to posting the new items, we did make some new mix and match sets so our customers can make their own sales by choosing their favorites of certain patterns. We have had this in the past for other types of patterns and we find that people like that a lot.










Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Set

It is a great way for our customers to choose the patterns that they like at a savings. We also made a mix and match set for any three candle tray patterns.

I hope you all have a great Sunday. Have a good day and take some time to do what you enjoy.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Updating our Website*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I just wanted to make the announcement that we did get the site updated yesterday and all my new patterns are now there. I had quite a few inquiries as to when they would be available and I wanted to let you know that now they are.
> 
> I think I am going to take a day to catch up on things around the house. I still have to finish writing my article for the magazine and finish up the crow pull toy instructions but there are things around here that I need to do and I want to take a day. I have been working pretty much every day for the past several weeks and I think a breath is warranted and necessary.
> 
> In addition to posting the new items, we did make some new mix and match sets so our customers can make their own sales by choosing their favorites of certain patterns. We have had this in the past for other types of patterns and we find that people like that a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Set
> 
> It is a great way for our customers to choose the patterns that they like at a savings. We also made a mix and match set for any three candle tray patterns.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. Have a good day and take some time to do what you enjoy.


Hi Sheila, 
The good thing when something is framed, details are magnified. I like the butterfly. More of these types will always be a top grosser. Challenging work makes it so demanding. It becomes a meaningful achievement when somebody successfully made it likewise the buyer of the cut pieces will notice how difficult it was done.
Thanks for sharing Keiths work… it adds to power we get from knowledge…

I end up my Sunday finishing the quadrilateral design. Additionally, i fitted the hinge for the cylinder. Finished today 3 projects. I will post later… varnish still wet to take photo. It was was a productive weekend.

Have a nice Sunday too.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Updating our Website*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I just wanted to make the announcement that we did get the site updated yesterday and all my new patterns are now there. I had quite a few inquiries as to when they would be available and I wanted to let you know that now they are.
> 
> I think I am going to take a day to catch up on things around the house. I still have to finish writing my article for the magazine and finish up the crow pull toy instructions but there are things around here that I need to do and I want to take a day. I have been working pretty much every day for the past several weeks and I think a breath is warranted and necessary.
> 
> In addition to posting the new items, we did make some new mix and match sets so our customers can make their own sales by choosing their favorites of certain patterns. We have had this in the past for other types of patterns and we find that people like that a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Set
> 
> It is a great way for our customers to choose the patterns that they like at a savings. We also made a mix and match set for any three candle tray patterns.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. Have a good day and take some time to do what you enjoy.


Hi Sheila, 
I posted twice so i edited the second one…. by deleting the content. It happens using tab….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Updating our Website*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I just wanted to make the announcement that we did get the site updated yesterday and all my new patterns are now there. I had quite a few inquiries as to when they would be available and I wanted to let you know that now they are.
> 
> I think I am going to take a day to catch up on things around the house. I still have to finish writing my article for the magazine and finish up the crow pull toy instructions but there are things around here that I need to do and I want to take a day. I have been working pretty much every day for the past several weeks and I think a breath is warranted and necessary.
> 
> In addition to posting the new items, we did make some new mix and match sets so our customers can make their own sales by choosing their favorites of certain patterns. We have had this in the past for other types of patterns and we find that people like that a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Set
> 
> It is a great way for our customers to choose the patterns that they like at a savings. We also made a mix and match set for any three candle tray patterns.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. Have a good day and take some time to do what you enjoy.


Hi, Bert:
Yes, I like to share Keith's work too. He really is an important part of the business. The plaques that I show above are some of his latest and they are proving to be very popular.

A hinge on a cylinder? Wow! I can't even imagine. Making hinges is an art in itself. I will look forward to seeing the pictures of your new projects. I am already planning about 50 things to catch up on for my "day off!" So many odds and ends to do around here. It will feel good though.

Thanks for stopping by and thanks for the nice comments. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Updating our Website*
> 
> I am going to keep things short today. I just wanted to make the announcement that we did get the site updated yesterday and all my new patterns are now there. I had quite a few inquiries as to when they would be available and I wanted to let you know that now they are.
> 
> I think I am going to take a day to catch up on things around the house. I still have to finish writing my article for the magazine and finish up the crow pull toy instructions but there are things around here that I need to do and I want to take a day. I have been working pretty much every day for the past several weeks and I think a breath is warranted and necessary.
> 
> In addition to posting the new items, we did make some new mix and match sets so our customers can make their own sales by choosing their favorites of certain patterns. We have had this in the past for other types of patterns and we find that people like that a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Set
> 
> It is a great way for our customers to choose the patterns that they like at a savings. We also made a mix and match set for any three candle tray patterns.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. Have a good day and take some time to do what you enjoy.


Super nice.


----------



## scrollgirl

*My 'Day Off'*

I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.

But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.

It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)

I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.

After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.

On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.










This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."

As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.

You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin

I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.

Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)

Thus went my day.

I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.

Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.

So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.

I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.

Have a great day!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


Something tells me Sheila….you will definitely accomplish a lot..lol. You are right, Monday is always a nice way to begin again. You have been creating some awesome designs and I am sure there are many more ahead!

Have a great day,

Joe


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


I love those kind of "days off" but good for you as it feels great to cross those thngs off the to do list.
My day off is today and involves two appointments, some office paperwork and a sick child at home. Maybe I will get into the garage to finish a disk sander I started building..maybe not
Nothing like juggling too many balls in the air at once


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila. Getting organized sounds like a good plan! Organizing my paints and restocking has been on my list for a few months now! Today is catch up day after the weekend away. 
Sunshine today and for the rest of the week. Yea!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


I love being organized. I just always seem to work much better when everything is in its place. So while I didn't really get to fool around too much, it felt good today to wake up to things neat and tidy. It was definitely worth it!

Have a good day everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


ok we know how it can happens …. usualy I run very fast into the living room 
sitting with the face to the corner and wait until the fever is over …..... ))
today we had the first real spring day with a good sun on one of my few days of from work
and what happen yesterday when the wife descovered that …..... she wanted me to 
make a new porch in the back of the house with concrete tiles and fix the outside kitchen stair
beourse it is realy unsafe to use …... something told me its less work to go on my job …. lol
so today I used three -four hours with the grinder to mke alot of dust cuting up all the cracks in the concrete stair 
and continued with mallet and stone chisel to clean up between the paralel cuts 
mixing some concrete and started to fill up the now traight cracks …... starts to look good
and my back hurts in muscle I have forgotten all about …. LOL
one minut ago I said yes to the boss to go on work on my free day as a back-up …. hope
there will be enoff time to play with concrete tooo …..

have a good monday
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Dennis! Isn't that always how it goes? It sometimes seems that even if I THINK that I will have some time to "relax" so many things come up that I wind up working harder.

I bet the misses just wants you to feel good about going back to work. Yes. That HAS to be it! She is looking out for you!

Seriously - I am sure she is very happy and appreciative of all of your work. I wish you a good evening and try to have a hot soak in the tub to relax those muscles.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit.  After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi to all who have day-off.
Quite different from my side. I never count any day-off. As long as I am inspired to do something during Saturday and Sunday… I have to do, otherwise, I lost a day for my woodworking. I am quite different because I am still working an office job teaching postgraduate courses for maritime while my Saturday and Sunday are consumed for my woodwork as a hobby. I knew it would really be hard for me and likewise with my family because they also need my time. But I just don't know how addictive is the woodworking that sometimes anyone can be jealous of it in terms of attention and priorities. However, if I do a woodwork for those loveones of their importance, they (loveones) do not feel neglected compared when I do my boxes only. That I always have to adjust.

Other point… the paint deco art is your secret. I can see that you have only those 3 prime colors. I think you can mix them accordingly to create colors of your likeness. Except for the black and white. My point is when I use the natural color of the wood… some of the portion are really dark with grain pattern… I tried bleaching on some wood just to solve for this. In reality, I like the natural color however the difficulty lies when different tone of color comes with the wood that affects orientation specially with the reflection of the light. Sometimes I have to use stain locally for proper blend. The grain orientation is also one aspect to consider in painting and construction.

Thanks for your tips on painting….Hope you have these weekdays a fruitful once again.


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


I hope I get organized one of these days. For me that's a hard job.
Two questions.
One - When are you going to show what these new paints look like on wood?
Two - On the Dragon Flies, did you try cutting them out of thinner material? The reason I ask is I though they looked to thick. Maple does real well at 1/4". I liked the little daisy one a lot.
I enjoy your blog almost every day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'Day Off'*
> 
> I had intended to take the day yesterday 'off' and slow down a bit. After completing the eight new patterns, I thought it would be good to take a break. We had a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with mild temperatures, a gentle breeze and lots of sunshine. We were very fortunate compared to the weather that others are experiencing.
> 
> But as things had it, I wound up spending much of the day "Spring Cleaning" and doing a bit of organization. Keith was gone for much of the day and I had the house all to myself. One of the first things I wanted to do was tidy things up. From there it was a domino effect of chores that I have been putting off until later and began crossing off my list, one by one.
> 
> It started with me replacing the door screen. It had a small tear in it and we had it off since last fall. Since the weather was so mild, I wanted to allow as much fresh air in as possible so I used a screen kit we had purchased last year and did the repair. That led to me taking down all the front screens and cleaning them. Of course I needed to clean the window sills then. And the windows. (You all know how that happens . . .) Before I knew it I was even pulling out the refrigerator from the wall to vacuum under it (after all - we have three cats!)
> 
> I didn't mind though, as I had some good music in the background and our little place is nice and neat again. I still need to do some organizing of the closets, but I think I made great strides.
> 
> After Keith came home, he took me out for a bite to eat. I planned on making a nice roast for dinner, but he was hungry right then and there and invited me to go out with him. I jumped at the chance, leaving my things as is and we had a nice meal. When I returned though, I still had to finish up one of the largest jobs that I had decided to tackle - Sorting my many types of paint.
> 
> On Friday, I received my order from DecoArt that I had placed the week before. The Americana paints that I use so often had some new colors, and I was eager to get them and add them into my supply. They also had a new type of paint called "Americana Multi-Surface Satins" that I wanted to try, and they were included in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new product offered by DecoArt that is supposed to be a great indoor/outdoor paint. It needs no primer or sealer, and it is suppose to have superior adherence to any surface, including glass and plastic. They say that it is a "do-it-all paint can be used on wood, metal, glass, terra cotta, ceramics, papier mâché, most plastics, fabric, and canvas."
> 
> As I often have many questions from people who are making outdoor items as to how to prep and finish them, and what types of paint they should use for them, this seems to be quite a promising product. I have used DecoArt products for many years and they are known for their high quality. I hope to try this paint on some things and see how it holds up, as I do plan on making more indoor/outdoor designs and yard art and I would love to have a product like this that works.
> 
> You can see more about the line of paint here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Multi-Surface_Satin
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how I feel these paints work on both indoor and outdoor projects.
> 
> Storing a whole new line of paint for me was a bit of a challenge. As many of you know, we have quite a small place here and I like to keep everything at hand and accessible. It did cause me to start sorting through all of my paints and I was able to incorporate the box into things without too much difficulty (after re-sorting everything else!)
> 
> Thus went my day.
> 
> I feel good though today and I hope to finish the write up on the Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy for the magazine as well as the article on doing one pattern in several different ways. After that, I will be able to start the next new sets of designs and move forward.
> 
> Having the place organized is a good feeling. Since we are in a small place, it is very easy for things to get cluttered quickly. It is much easier to stay on top of things and tidy things up as we go rather than let things accumulate. I realize this takes a lot of discipline, and much has to be either thrown out or donated or given away elsewhere. It is very easy to accumulate things when we are constantly creating new things, and it just isn't worth the time and effort for us to try to sell them.
> 
> So I am starting out Monday with a fresh, clean palette. My 'day off' turned out to be nice after all, as I prepared my work area (which in this case is my home) for the next projects. In the long run, it will make everything much more pleasant and easier to find.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend too. And I hope you have a nice and productive week ahead. Monday is a good day to start a fresh new week. I hope I can accomplish a lot.
> 
> Have a great day!


Bert - you are right. It seems that any 'day off' is really a 'day of doing something else.' I honestly can't remember the last day when I didn't do something that had to do with creating or making something that is business related. About six months ago, I bought some clay because I had some ideas to make some jewelry pieces. The day still hasn't come when I have been able to put aside enough time to do that. And I also have some sewing I need to catch up on (just a couple of repairs and some other small things) that I haven't gotten to either. Oh - and there is more painting that I would like to do - Not only for projects, but for myself.

The DecoArt paints are my favorites. I have the full line of the "Americanas" which consists of over 300 colors. You would think that would be enough. But sometimes we are just a shade off. While I love the convenience of using acrylic paints, I must say that I rarely mix to make colors. The reason being that the paint dries very quickly and once you get a good mix, it is sometimes difficult to replicate it exactly. I do mix my heat set oils to make colors when I paint my non-craft paintings such as those on my Gallery page on my site. But those are not the type of paintings you make instructions for. They are more like my own personal paintings.

Bigrock - I think I am going to try to do some designing with these new paints in the next several weeks. We are soon to be working on Holiday projects (YES - Already!) and I would like to do some that would be appropriate for outdoors and see how they do.

Second - yes, the dragonflies are a little thick. I wanted people to get the idea of drilling the pieces and posting them so I did use a thicker material for them so it would be easier to do. I do have suggestions and instructions so that any thickness could be used for the dragonflies - even as thin as 1/8". Of course, as was suggested, they could even be posted using wire so you could bend them how you wish.

Thank you both for your comments. I am glad you enjoy reading. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Always Thinking Ahead*

Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?

I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.

Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.

My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.

Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.

At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.

I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.

I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.

It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.










I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?

I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.

"Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson

Have a wonderful Tuesday


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Hi Sheila,
Nice reading yours again being so positive and proactive. I second the motion… literally, it means me too. However, at this point, better go on an outing with my family on this coming weekend. We deserve a break anyway. I can still have my woodwork scribbling designs. Thanks for lighting up our hectic schedule.
Have a nice day.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


By the way thanks too for your reply on my comment yesterday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Hi, Bert:
I know that sometimes we are on opposite schedules because we live halfway around the world from each other, but I do try to reply when I can. There comes a time in the evening (your morning, I expect) when I just have to stop looking at my emails or I would never get to sleep.  So many times I answer you first thing in the morning. (I do the same with Dennis Grosman) I am glad you guys are patient with me and understand. Besides - it is nice to have someone that I can call a "friend" that lives on the other side of the globe. 

I hope you have a wonderful weekend with your family. Getting away is good every so often. I look forward to a couple upcoming day trips away this summer too.

Have a great day! (Evening) Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Sheila the staircase of life continues as long as we have breath
That is why we need to sit back and smell the roses and take a breath
If I had to forward plan like you do I think I would not get it right
I wood be wishing everyone a merry Christmas at Easter
I've still got some orders to complete from Christmas last year, I can 
however ask the customer to practice patience a plus about my business.
Have a great day Sheila, step of the staircase and have a nice cuppa

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Thank you Jamie, and also thank you for your words of advice and friendship. You have been a great example for me to follow and you have also helped me realize that it IS important to take time out and relax. In the long run, it helps us have a clearer mind and a better overall outlook on everything.

This morning I am making some blueberry/lemon bread. It is in the oven now and smells heavenly. I was planning to make it over the weekend, but just never found the right moment. After writing my blog this morning, I took my own advice and took some time to make it. I am happy I did (and I will be even happier when it is cooled and I am eating it!) 

It is really important to stop and smell the roses (or in this case, the blueberry/lemon bread!) We never know what tomorrow will bring. We may as well make the present as pleasant as we can.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Here you go Jamie!  In your honor!










Have a good one!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Thank you Sheila I can almost taste it 

Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


That looks really good right now.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Oooooooooh I can almost smell that blueberry/lemon loaf! It looks delicious. Every once in a while we all need to sit on the stair of life, take a breath and enjoy just being! We had a beautiful sunny warm day here. Hubby and I took some time in the garden this afternoon to just sit back relax and enjoy a glass of wine after several hours in the workshop. 
Enjoy your evening Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Roger and Anna - It did come out good. Sometimes it is good to have a nice treat like this. 

Glad to hear you are having such nice weather Anna. It feels so good to get out after the long winter inside. I plan on do that much more this year. Enjoy your relaxing time as well as your time in the shop!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday












This would be good for outside Sheila 
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Wow, that is cool Jamie! Wherever did you find that?

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Sheila in the UK they are fairly common
It is a Gem made by Hobbies and you find them at most car boot sales
They go for around $50

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Thinking Ahead*
> 
> Well, it seems that my feeling of catching up with things was a bit short-lived. Here we are getting ready to wind down the month of April already and once again I am wondering where the time is going. By the end of next week, one third of 2013 will be done. It seems almost unfathomable that we can already be this far into the new year. Weren't we celebrating New Year's Day only a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> I know that may not seem like my usual optimism by outer appearances, but I sometimes wonder how I can squeeze out more from every day without feeling overdone or frazzled. I suppose if I ever figure that out, I should bottle it up and sell it and I can make my fortune that way! So many of my creative friends feel the same way. We all have a lot of great ideas and always seem to be searching for those extra hours to implement them. At least I know I am not alone.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up the bulk of my article on making many variations from one simple pattern. Once I got rolling on it, it really wasn't that difficult to write. By the end of the day, I was able to send the first copy to my editor and that in itself felt pretty good, as it means I am almost to the point where I have a clean slate of things that have to be done.
> 
> My final task that is gnawing at me is to write up the instructions for the little crow pull toy for that same issue in the magazine. Even though I finished the actual project last week, and it is at this very moment in transit to the magazine offices in New Jersey, I still have to write the step-by-step instructions to accompany the project. That isn't what I would call a difficult task, but since the project is a bit more involved than some of the other projects that I have done I want to be certain that the instructions are detailed and complete. Last week when I was building it, I took many (many!) pictures and they will help me recreate the process accurately. It will just take a little bit of sorting through things and editing. If I can button that up today, I think I will be doing pretty good.
> 
> Once that is accomplished, I can honestly say that I am officially "caught up." Those of you who read on a regular basis know that doesn't happen too often. But I am already lining up the next batch of work in my head and creating my own list of things that I want to do and be on top of things.
> 
> At the magazine, the issue following the August issue (the one which the article and the crow will be in) is going to be the Holiday issue. So that means that I need to switch gears and start thinking of Christmas projects. I also want to have another submission to the Artist's Club for a Christmas project, so I need to really get going on that. I may already be too late.
> 
> I know it is hard to think of winter and snow when spring has just began to show its face (at least in my part of the world) but after being too late on the bunny patterns for the Artist's club, it made me realize that I really need to push ahead. I don't want to miss those important deadlines.
> 
> I used to wonder why designers had to submit so many months in advance of a particular holiday, but after being involved in the business for so long, I realize that whether we are making things for articles for the magazines or for catalogs for wholesalers, the process is a long one and needs to go through several layers of people between the drawing board and the final print output. In our world of instant communication, that is sometimes hard to understand. We have all become so used to seeing our stuff 'published' as soon as we hit the 'send' button. But there are still some aspects of the business that take time, and if I don't work ahead of things, in six months down the line I will have no representation in these publications. So I shift gears when I need to.
> 
> It seems overwhelming at times (looking ahead so far.) But after several years of doing this, I have learned to not look at the mountain, but at each step towards the top as an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder what is at the top of the staircase that I climb as I live my life every day. Or even if there is a top. Will there ever be a point when I can say I reached the top and have finished climbing? Or will the staircase continue as long as I have new goals and ideas?
> 
> I suppose the best thing to do (as I always say) is to enjoy the journey. No matter how many things you need to do or goals you wish to achieve, the key to finding peace and happiness in your life is to take the time to stop every once in a while and enjoy the place where you are, and look forward to the places you have yet to see.
> 
> "Your journey has molded you for your greater good, and it was exactly what it needed to be. Don't think you've lost time. There is no short-cutting to life. It took each and every situation you have encountered to bring you to the now. And now is right on time." ― Asha Tyson
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


It is really cool! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up Some Instructions*

I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.

In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.

After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.

Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.

So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.

In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.

Have fun and do something creative.

Below is a picture to make you smile.










Isn't that the truth?!


----------



## ronbuhg

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


I too have those quiet days, sometimes you need to re~charge the batteries and BTW ??? the pic is cute too !!!! have a great day !!!!!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


Hi Sheila, well further to the blue one I showed you in yesterdays
blog I found one from the 1920's on eBay for £20 $30
I think it would be a great decoration in any craft shop or fair

Have a great Day
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


Hi, Ron and Jamie!

That is also really cool Jamie! I think that it would be great for the corner of a shop or to take along to a show. I think it would really get people's attention and be something that others would enjoy seeing being used, too.  Very nice! 

Sheila


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


Sometimes creativity and productivity take a step back. Although it can be a little frustrating when that arrives I will say that sometimes taking a day of the week and doing something else refuels the enthusiasm again.

It is weird for me, that sometimes if I let a project go for a few days even while working on other projects I will go back and do things better than before. I suppose that sometimes the mind needs a break from the repetition of the task.

So I am sure this will only bring better results!

Wow, l can see Roy Underhill using that classic machine on the Woodwrights shop….that is awesome Jamie.
I have watched few episodes of Roy seeing that in action and that is some serious delicate work by foot!

Be well friends and take care!

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


If there is a box (or a rifle case….lol), around, my boys will find em:


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


What a nice quiet relaxing day it would be to take those scroll saws Jamie showed out to the garden in the sun and scroll away! They remind me of the old treadle sewing machines I learnt on.
Enjoy your day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


Thanks, Joe! You are absolutely right. I think a couple of days "off" are really what I need. It has been a long time! Even Keith has been telling me to take a break. (I must need one!)

Roger - those cats are adorable! Thanks for the many smiles and sharing them! What handsome boys you have! And yes! They love those boxes, don't they? You should have seen the day I sorted paints. I should have taken pictures because Pancakes was testing every box I had. It was really comical!

Anna - that sounds wonderful! You could even take one of those on the BEACH and scroll saw there! Wouldn't that be fun??? I had a treadle sewing machine, too. A beautiful Singer with oak cabinet. I had to sell it when I left Chicago. What a beauty though. It was my grams.

Have a great day everyone. Thanks to all of you for brightening up mine. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Instructions*
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday. By that, I probably mean that I didn't get a great deal accomplished. We all have days like that I suppose, and it was just my turn. I was able to work on the instructions for the last project that is going to the magazine.
> 
> In the morning I did bake some blueberry/lemon bread, as I have been meaning to do that but I always seemed to get distracted. It came out pretty good and I really enjoyed it. I haven't really done much baking lately and I just had a craving.
> 
> After lunch I did work on the photographs for the Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy. There were quite a few photos for that project, as it was a little more involved than my regular scroll saw work with building the cart and all. I didn't finish writing the instructions though, and I need to do so today. It just seemed that I ran out of steam at the end of the afternoon and I didn't accomplish much beyond the photos.
> 
> Today I will finish the writing and then I need to begin planning what I will do next.
> 
> So I suppose that things will be kept short here today, as things are rather quiet. I hope to have more to write about when I am finished with this and starting on something new.
> 
> In the mean time, I hope you all have a good and productive day.
> 
> Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Below is a picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!


Sheila I have a Singer treadle sewing machine I use it for upholstery
It has a bobbin shuttle not a round one. They are wonderful, now you
know why we need such a big house. 
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Short Break*

I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.

I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.

Everything is good. 

Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)

"The day is done, and the darkness
Falls from the wings of Night,
As a feather is wafted downward
From an eagle in his flight.

I see the lights of the village
Gleam through the rain and the mist,
And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
That my soul cannot resist:

A feeling of sadness and longing,
That is not akin to pain,
And resembles sorrow only
As the mist resembles the rain.

Come, read to me some poem,
Some simple and heartfelt lay,
That shall soothe this restless feeling,
And banish the thoughts of day.

Not from the grand old masters,
Not from the bards sublime,
Whose distant footsteps echo
Through the corridors of Time.

For, like strains of martial music,
Their mighty thoughts suggest
Life's endless toil and endeavor;
And to-night I long for rest.

Read from some humbler poet,
Whose songs gushed from his heart,
As showers from the clouds of summer,
Or tears from the eyelids start;

Who, through long days of labor,
And nights devoid of ease,
Still heard in his soul the music
Of wonderful melodies.

Such songs have power to quiet
The restless pulse of care,
And come like the benediction
That follows after prayer.

Then read from the treasured volume
The poem of thy choice,
And lend to the rhyme of the poet
The beauty of thy voice.

And the night shall be filled with music,
And the cares, that infest the day,
Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
And as silently steal away." 
― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Miss you already

Take some well deserved time off and smell the roses.

"Wish I was a grain of sand,
Sifting thru a babies hands,
Falling like a string of Diamonds into the ocean." 
. -Mickey Newbury


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Thanks Jay! I'll be "lurking" around here. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Be sure to have a glass, or a pint er 2 o some good stuff


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


How much more we could ask? You have given us 1020 blogs to recall. For just couple of days, I will miss 4 blogs, that will be okay. On the other hand you will also miss us. Just hope you can finish your backlog and refresh thereafter. Good luck. Just be extra carefull.
Enjoy and have a fruitful days to come in your endeavor.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Thanks Roger! The "good stuff" to me is my coffee! 

Thank you Bert for your kindness. You made me smile because you are such a great friend.  I am still smiling.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Good morning Sheila. It takes a strong person to do what they need to do and not follow the needs and dictates of others. Enjoy your strength Sheila and have fun with your time off. Maybe even a trip to the beach!
Another sunny and warm day here. Spring is well established!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


What are people supposed to do with the void in their schedule?

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Now you are just teasin' me Lee! 

Sheila

(ps - still waiting here Anna!)


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Break*
> 
> I am writing today just to let you know that I am going to take a couple of days off from blogging here. I am pretty much caught up with things for the moment, and I want to take a breath, regroup and map some things out for the next several months of projects. Believe it or not, we are looking at out holiday deadlines coming up and there are many new directions that I see Keith and I taking the company. After the past couple weeks of craziness, I just want to back away for a couple of days and sort through things and plan ahead a bit.
> 
> I don't want anyone to worry about me, as everything is good and we are happy. Our little business is growing every single day and we are thrilled with seeing it do so. I will still be here to answer questions and talk and I will be continuing to post some projects on Lumberjocks.com, but I just want a couple of days off so I can take a step back and evaluate things a bit and make the best decisions that I can for our company. I know when I miss even a day that people get concerned and I don't want that to be the case.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. (I hope you miss me just a little!)
> 
> "The day is done, and the darkness
> Falls from the wings of Night,
> As a feather is wafted downward
> From an eagle in his flight.
> 
> I see the lights of the village
> Gleam through the rain and the mist,
> And a feeling of sadness comes o'er me
> That my soul cannot resist:
> 
> A feeling of sadness and longing,
> That is not akin to pain,
> And resembles sorrow only
> As the mist resembles the rain.
> 
> Come, read to me some poem,
> Some simple and heartfelt lay,
> That shall soothe this restless feeling,
> And banish the thoughts of day.
> 
> Not from the grand old masters,
> Not from the bards sublime,
> Whose distant footsteps echo
> Through the corridors of Time.
> 
> For, like strains of martial music,
> Their mighty thoughts suggest
> Life's endless toil and endeavor;
> And to-night I long for rest.
> 
> Read from some humbler poet,
> Whose songs gushed from his heart,
> As showers from the clouds of summer,
> Or tears from the eyelids start;
> 
> Who, through long days of labor,
> And nights devoid of ease,
> Still heard in his soul the music
> Of wonderful melodies.
> 
> Such songs have power to quiet
> The restless pulse of care,
> And come like the benediction
> That follows after prayer.
> 
> Then read from the treasured volume
> The poem of thy choice,
> And lend to the rhyme of the poet
> The beauty of thy voice.
> 
> And the night shall be filled with music,
> And the cares, that infest the day,
> Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs,
> And as silently steal away."
> ― Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


Do what you need to do, Sheila. I, for one, will be happy to see you on your return.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cherries Jubilee*

After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?

My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:

Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)

When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.

After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.

So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.

Funny how we remember things like that.

Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.

I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.

I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.

Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.

So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.

I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.

So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.

I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.

This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.

And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.










Have a great Monday!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Glad to hear that you took some time away. Isn't it funny how the things we love to do sometimes totally overtake our lives to the point of utter burnout…lol.

A few days off is always the best medicine I have found, now I can tell you are strong ahead on the path once more.

All the best Sheila, I am sure some amazing designs are on their way!

Joe


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Yummm. Now I'm thinkin cherry pie. When I first moved to this small country town I live in, the young lady at the electric company was telling me: "sometimes, you just have to stop, and smell the coffee"... You deserve a break every now n then. You should be able to take it whenever you'd like. Have a good week.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


I call it recharging my batteries although at my age, my batteries don't hold the charge they used to.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Thanks you guys! A couple of days away did me well. I felt odd not getting up and writing though, but now I feel much fresher and ready to take on the world. (Look out!)

It's good to be back! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Welcome back Sheila! It's good take time for yourself and walk away from the every day routine for a bit. I'm glad you had a good break. 
Sunny here today too but there is a high wind blowing making it a bit chilly. 
Enjoy your day


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Sheila,

From your title I was expecting that you had made Cherries Jubilee on your "recharge" days and that you would be sharing your sensational recipe with us! (My mind often dwells on food, especially desserts.)

I'm disappointed about the lack of recipe, ;-( but glad to hear your break was profitable. ;-)

L/W


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Hi Sheila, 
Welcome back. Above is simply the best blog, I ever read from you. The thoughts and ideas in every line speaks of all the reality on:

1. Dealing with the task during the return… "play in the shop or do something creative to relax".

2. Taking a bit off will reminisce the beautiful thought (in your case..Cherries) .... "all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good"

3. Recharge means eagerness… "good to be anxious to begin your next job".

4. And lastly Why we burn out… "I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much."

Allow me to quote your exact words (the best words of refreshed and recharged Sheila). Many Thanks for these. Have a nice and energetic come back.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cherries Jubilee*
> 
> After several days of taking off, I am back. Not only did I miss a couple of days of writing here, but I also did only the minimal as far as my work is concerned. For someone such as myself - who thrives on goals and deadlines and tends to throw myself completely into my job - it was a rather strange couple of days. Since what I do for my living is something that others mainly do for recreation, it muddied things up a bit. After all - who wouldn't want to play in the shop or do something creative to relax?
> 
> My best friend of many years (Cari) would have called this "Cherries Jubilee." It was her story of overindulgence that she used to refer to whenever one or the other of us were feeling overloaded. The short version goes like this:
> 
> Cari loved Cherries Jubilee. It was by far her favorite dessert (and she loved desserts and her sweets, as I do.) One time she went on a date and had a marvelous dinner. It was fancy and tasty and she ate her fill. (Cari was not a large woman - rather petite actually.)
> 
> When she was finished eating, the waitress brought a dessert menu which included her favorite - Cherries Jubilee. Even though she was very full from the dinner, she was encouraged to order it and did so. When it arrived, it was the best Cherries Jubilee that she had tasted and against her better judgement she ate it all. She couldn't resist it and it wasn't the type of dessert that you took with you. So she finished every last bit of it.
> 
> After eating it though, she felt rather ill. So ill in fact that she never wanted to see another Cherries Jubilee again - let alone eat any. Her overindulgence of her favorite dessert had ruined it for her for the rest of her life. Which was a shame.
> 
> So whenever we began to feel overwhelmed by doing things - even things that we loved to do - we would use the code words "Cherries Jubilee" and remind ourselves that too much of even a good thing isn't good. And if it were at all possible to change gears for even a little bit, it would probably do us a lot of good.
> 
> Funny how we remember things like that.
> 
> Regarding the last several days, it was a good time for a break for me. (Well - as good a time as I would find.) There are many upcoming deadlines that I need to meet, but I had just come of a tremendously productive period and I desperately needed to take a short breath. While I still filled orders and answered the necessary emails that come from the business, I tried to be as low key as possible. April is traditionally our slowest month of the year anyway, so it was good to take advantage of this lull and take some time to get away from the regular work load for at least a short while. I think it did me well.
> 
> I didn't organize anything or do any extra cleaning. I had intended on baking something, but I didn't even do that. I actually spent a couple of evenings just catching up on some of my favorite shows and doing nothing else in the background. Not computing. Not drawing or Facebooking. Sometimes not even playing my games that I like to relax with.
> 
> I slept like a rock, and I slept in a little later than normal too. And I didn't think twice about it. It felt good to take a step away for even a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday I had the house to myself for much of the day. Usually, I would take this time to really tidy things up a lot, and go like a tornado through the place cleaning. But besides the bed-making and dish-washing and regular tasks, I didn't go further. I spent the day doing some things that I wanted to catch up on and spent the rest of the time doing some other things that I wanted to do. I actually watched a movie, and in the evening caught up on one of the shows that I enjoy without any computer going in the background. It felt strange, but good.
> 
> So today is Monday and I feel ready to step back into things. The sun is out and it is going to be a beautiful day. It is a new week and I have a nice long list of things that I want to accomplish. And I have some great new ideas, too.
> 
> I feel much better than I did a couple of days ago. I feel fresh and I look forward to getting to work again. I knew that I had done the right thing when in the middle of the day I started thinking about work and the next thing I wanted to accomplish. It is good to be anxious to begin your next job. I think that it makes for the best results.
> 
> So I am ready to jump in with both feet and get started on some new ideas. I have many deadlines that are coming up quickly. We are already working on the holiday issue for the magazine and also for the Artist's Club submissions, and if I don't work quickly, I won't be prepared.
> 
> I am happy that I took this time off. It is good that I learned from my friend Cari that there are times we need to pass on some things - even if they are something that we enjoy doing very much. It isn't always easy to do so - especially when you are doing something that you like. But if we ignore our instincts and indulge anyway when our hearts are telling us to step back a bit, we run a risk of ruining the things which we take so much pleasure in doing. And that would be a shame.
> 
> This type of self-discipline doesn't come easily or naturally. I have seen many wonderfully talented people burn themselves out because of it. With very few exceptions, I think everyone needs a break from their daily routine now and then. It makes one healthier and it also reminds us of why we enjoy doing what we do so much.
> 
> And sometimes taking a pass on the Cherries Jubilee will make it taste even better then next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday!


Anna - we have been lucky the past several days. It is finally beginning to look like spring is arriving. Here it is almost May and the trees are barely budding. It seems very "late" this year, although some say that it has been "early" for the past few years so it only seems later than normal. This current warm spell show kick start some things though. Good new is still no bugs.

L/W - Sorry that there is no recipe! The closest I have come to making Cherries Jubilee is when I make crepes and fill them with cherries - but even that is rare because I need to use cherry pie filling for that, as we don't really have fresh cherries here often and when we do, they are very costly. I may have to try it this season though!

Bert - thank you for your kind words. One thing that I did miss on my days off was my time that I spend here writing and reflecting. As you know, many times when I write here it is a good exercise for me to organize my day and by actually putting my thoughts in writing, helps clarify them. I also missed my chats with you and the great people who comment here. Although the conversations may be short, it is a good time to get to know each of you a little better.

I am happy to be back! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Chasing Butterflies*

As I am getting ready to work this Tuesday morning, I find myself trying to stay out of 'muddle.' I spent most of the day yesterday thinking about and considering the next designs that I would be creating, and I found myself in a place of disarray and disorganization.

Not physical disorganization, as I tend to keep my environment around me relatively neat, but rather a mental disorganization where my thoughts are all over the map and I can't keep the train of thought that I have going in a single direction for any length of time. (Certainly not long enough to actually draw anything!)

I haven't yet figured out if this is a bad thing, or just part of the process of designing. After so many years of doing this, you would think that I would know. But it is only through acute self-awareness that I even am able to label it and realize that it even exists, let alone learn to work with it and make the best use of this state of mind. The fact that I am even mentioning it is a good sign. Awareness is the first step.

I spent much of the day trying to figure out what was different from a couple of weeks ago when I was able to draw eight or nine (decent) designs in just a matter of a couple of days. It is odd, but at that time I seemed to have a good handle on things, even though I was thinking about several things at once. It was as if my ideas were little soldiers, and they lined up perfectly, patiently awaiting their turn to surface and everything went rather smoothly.

But at this moment, these ideas are more like unruly children, running about the playground in a haphazard manner with no particular destination, accomplishing very little other than to create chaos in my mind.

Do I sound crazy yet?

I think that those of you who also create have some understanding of what I am trying to explain. Designing isn't just making new things, it is harnessing those ideas and organizing them and only then are we able to successfully implement them. And that take discipline.

This isn't a bad thing that I am experiencing. As I go on, I think that it is part of the process. It is like being locked in a small room with hundreds of beautiful butterflies and you need to gently capture one (without a net) and find your starting point. Once you capture that single creature, it gives you a place to begin, and while you are working on that, you start to carefully plan your next moves. Eventually, everything falls into place and before you know it you are on another wonderful productive creative journey. But it begins with that single moment.

There are several things that I am thinking of doing right now. In my mind, I keep flipping through them and as I do so, the list of things I want to accomplish is getting longer. It is at this point that I find that keeping an actual "list" in my small notebook that is by my side is essential. For I have come to recognize these days as the most important of the creative process. Without them I would have nothing.

As I get older, I know from experience that these days are predecessors to another explosive chapter. Instead of trying to hurry through them, I have learned to follow their lead, and allow them to dictate my behavior rather than the opposite. As they play themselves out, the fog will again lift and the path will once again be clear. Those ideas will fall in line and organize themselves and before I know it, I will be on another wave. It will be exciting and fun to see this happen.

It is amazing how much clearer things are this morning. Even in comparison to last evening when I fell asleep. It is as if those ideas were working all through the night while I was sleeping and sorting themselves out while I rested. How fortunate I am for that.

I am almost at a starting point. I can feel it. The wheels are beginning to turn - very slowly at first. It reminds me of a locomotive pulling away from the station. While some designers implement ideas as if they were shot from a rocket, my ideas seem to be more comfortably compared to a train. A bit slower to start, but once in motion they gain momentum at a hard and steady rate.

To each their own.

We all work in different ways, and just by recognizing that one small thought, I feel I am ahead of the game. While it is natural to compare myself to others in my field, I find it serves no purpose but to put additional pressure on myself and inhibit what will occur naturally if I allow it. It is time to look inside of myself and to allow these ideas to develop and emerge when they are ready. And I feel that time is coming.

So I will spend this day once again preparing for the work that is yet to come. While it may not appear to be the case, that process in itself is a very important part of the assignment, as it lays the foundation for all that lies ahead.

In the mean time, I'll keep my eye out for those butterflies. All I need to do is catch one, and I will be well on my way.









(Photo courtesy of Catmoji )

"Happiness is a butterfly, which when pursued, is always just beyond your grasp, but which, if you will sit down quietly, may alight upon you." ~Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing Butterflies*
> 
> As I am getting ready to work this Tuesday morning, I find myself trying to stay out of 'muddle.' I spent most of the day yesterday thinking about and considering the next designs that I would be creating, and I found myself in a place of disarray and disorganization.
> 
> Not physical disorganization, as I tend to keep my environment around me relatively neat, but rather a mental disorganization where my thoughts are all over the map and I can't keep the train of thought that I have going in a single direction for any length of time. (Certainly not long enough to actually draw anything!)
> 
> I haven't yet figured out if this is a bad thing, or just part of the process of designing. After so many years of doing this, you would think that I would know. But it is only through acute self-awareness that I even am able to label it and realize that it even exists, let alone learn to work with it and make the best use of this state of mind. The fact that I am even mentioning it is a good sign. Awareness is the first step.
> 
> I spent much of the day trying to figure out what was different from a couple of weeks ago when I was able to draw eight or nine (decent) designs in just a matter of a couple of days. It is odd, but at that time I seemed to have a good handle on things, even though I was thinking about several things at once. It was as if my ideas were little soldiers, and they lined up perfectly, patiently awaiting their turn to surface and everything went rather smoothly.
> 
> But at this moment, these ideas are more like unruly children, running about the playground in a haphazard manner with no particular destination, accomplishing very little other than to create chaos in my mind.
> 
> Do I sound crazy yet?
> 
> I think that those of you who also create have some understanding of what I am trying to explain. Designing isn't just making new things, it is harnessing those ideas and organizing them and only then are we able to successfully implement them. And that take discipline.
> 
> This isn't a bad thing that I am experiencing. As I go on, I think that it is part of the process. It is like being locked in a small room with hundreds of beautiful butterflies and you need to gently capture one (without a net) and find your starting point. Once you capture that single creature, it gives you a place to begin, and while you are working on that, you start to carefully plan your next moves. Eventually, everything falls into place and before you know it you are on another wonderful productive creative journey. But it begins with that single moment.
> 
> There are several things that I am thinking of doing right now. In my mind, I keep flipping through them and as I do so, the list of things I want to accomplish is getting longer. It is at this point that I find that keeping an actual "list" in my small notebook that is by my side is essential. For I have come to recognize these days as the most important of the creative process. Without them I would have nothing.
> 
> As I get older, I know from experience that these days are predecessors to another explosive chapter. Instead of trying to hurry through them, I have learned to follow their lead, and allow them to dictate my behavior rather than the opposite. As they play themselves out, the fog will again lift and the path will once again be clear. Those ideas will fall in line and organize themselves and before I know it, I will be on another wave. It will be exciting and fun to see this happen.
> 
> It is amazing how much clearer things are this morning. Even in comparison to last evening when I fell asleep. It is as if those ideas were working all through the night while I was sleeping and sorting themselves out while I rested. How fortunate I am for that.
> 
> I am almost at a starting point. I can feel it. The wheels are beginning to turn - very slowly at first. It reminds me of a locomotive pulling away from the station. While some designers implement ideas as if they were shot from a rocket, my ideas seem to be more comfortably compared to a train. A bit slower to start, but once in motion they gain momentum at a hard and steady rate.
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> We all work in different ways, and just by recognizing that one small thought, I feel I am ahead of the game. While it is natural to compare myself to others in my field, I find it serves no purpose but to put additional pressure on myself and inhibit what will occur naturally if I allow it. It is time to look inside of myself and to allow these ideas to develop and emerge when they are ready. And I feel that time is coming.
> 
> So I will spend this day once again preparing for the work that is yet to come. While it may not appear to be the case, that process in itself is a very important part of the assignment, as it lays the foundation for all that lies ahead.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll keep my eye out for those butterflies. All I need to do is catch one, and I will be well on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Catmoji )
> 
> "Happiness is a butterfly, which when pursued, is always just beyond your grasp, but which, if you will sit down quietly, may alight upon you." ~Nathaniel Hawthorne


Morning Sheila, I guess we have different descriptions of the same thing
I get into a series, there are in my case not often.
When it's there I sketch and it may be a few years later when I use it but
it is always there in a rough form.
I'm fortunate that on the slow days I can just do stock for production items
the keeps the ink in the black.
In so saying, I've many things on the go at one time.
I love my job 

Have a wonderful day
Stop smell the roses and drink plenty of tea.

Jamie
with a constant Monkey Mind


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing Butterflies*
> 
> As I am getting ready to work this Tuesday morning, I find myself trying to stay out of 'muddle.' I spent most of the day yesterday thinking about and considering the next designs that I would be creating, and I found myself in a place of disarray and disorganization.
> 
> Not physical disorganization, as I tend to keep my environment around me relatively neat, but rather a mental disorganization where my thoughts are all over the map and I can't keep the train of thought that I have going in a single direction for any length of time. (Certainly not long enough to actually draw anything!)
> 
> I haven't yet figured out if this is a bad thing, or just part of the process of designing. After so many years of doing this, you would think that I would know. But it is only through acute self-awareness that I even am able to label it and realize that it even exists, let alone learn to work with it and make the best use of this state of mind. The fact that I am even mentioning it is a good sign. Awareness is the first step.
> 
> I spent much of the day trying to figure out what was different from a couple of weeks ago when I was able to draw eight or nine (decent) designs in just a matter of a couple of days. It is odd, but at that time I seemed to have a good handle on things, even though I was thinking about several things at once. It was as if my ideas were little soldiers, and they lined up perfectly, patiently awaiting their turn to surface and everything went rather smoothly.
> 
> But at this moment, these ideas are more like unruly children, running about the playground in a haphazard manner with no particular destination, accomplishing very little other than to create chaos in my mind.
> 
> Do I sound crazy yet?
> 
> I think that those of you who also create have some understanding of what I am trying to explain. Designing isn't just making new things, it is harnessing those ideas and organizing them and only then are we able to successfully implement them. And that take discipline.
> 
> This isn't a bad thing that I am experiencing. As I go on, I think that it is part of the process. It is like being locked in a small room with hundreds of beautiful butterflies and you need to gently capture one (without a net) and find your starting point. Once you capture that single creature, it gives you a place to begin, and while you are working on that, you start to carefully plan your next moves. Eventually, everything falls into place and before you know it you are on another wonderful productive creative journey. But it begins with that single moment.
> 
> There are several things that I am thinking of doing right now. In my mind, I keep flipping through them and as I do so, the list of things I want to accomplish is getting longer. It is at this point that I find that keeping an actual "list" in my small notebook that is by my side is essential. For I have come to recognize these days as the most important of the creative process. Without them I would have nothing.
> 
> As I get older, I know from experience that these days are predecessors to another explosive chapter. Instead of trying to hurry through them, I have learned to follow their lead, and allow them to dictate my behavior rather than the opposite. As they play themselves out, the fog will again lift and the path will once again be clear. Those ideas will fall in line and organize themselves and before I know it, I will be on another wave. It will be exciting and fun to see this happen.
> 
> It is amazing how much clearer things are this morning. Even in comparison to last evening when I fell asleep. It is as if those ideas were working all through the night while I was sleeping and sorting themselves out while I rested. How fortunate I am for that.
> 
> I am almost at a starting point. I can feel it. The wheels are beginning to turn - very slowly at first. It reminds me of a locomotive pulling away from the station. While some designers implement ideas as if they were shot from a rocket, my ideas seem to be more comfortably compared to a train. A bit slower to start, but once in motion they gain momentum at a hard and steady rate.
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> We all work in different ways, and just by recognizing that one small thought, I feel I am ahead of the game. While it is natural to compare myself to others in my field, I find it serves no purpose but to put additional pressure on myself and inhibit what will occur naturally if I allow it. It is time to look inside of myself and to allow these ideas to develop and emerge when they are ready. And I feel that time is coming.
> 
> So I will spend this day once again preparing for the work that is yet to come. While it may not appear to be the case, that process in itself is a very important part of the assignment, as it lays the foundation for all that lies ahead.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll keep my eye out for those butterflies. All I need to do is catch one, and I will be well on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Catmoji )
> 
> "Happiness is a butterfly, which when pursued, is always just beyond your grasp, but which, if you will sit down quietly, may alight upon you." ~Nathaniel Hawthorne


Yes, Jamie - I think we all do things quite a bit differently. That is part of being individuals. Sometimes I am asked just how I come up with what I design. There are so many sources of inspiration in my life, that it actually varies a great deal from project to project.

I find it odd how a project seem to be so great one day, and then when you get back at it, you may feel the same or you may feel "meh!" about it. I often wonder what makes those differences and what drives us one way or the other.

I keep many of my ideas in a book. Sometimes when I go back to look at the ideas, they look better than I imagined. Other days, they aren't so inspiring. I have learned though that when the time is right, they will look good again and that they will develop in their own time. Patience is the key.

I hope you have a wonderful day too. Tea is good, but I need to make something to go with it soon. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing Butterflies*
> 
> As I am getting ready to work this Tuesday morning, I find myself trying to stay out of 'muddle.' I spent most of the day yesterday thinking about and considering the next designs that I would be creating, and I found myself in a place of disarray and disorganization.
> 
> Not physical disorganization, as I tend to keep my environment around me relatively neat, but rather a mental disorganization where my thoughts are all over the map and I can't keep the train of thought that I have going in a single direction for any length of time. (Certainly not long enough to actually draw anything!)
> 
> I haven't yet figured out if this is a bad thing, or just part of the process of designing. After so many years of doing this, you would think that I would know. But it is only through acute self-awareness that I even am able to label it and realize that it even exists, let alone learn to work with it and make the best use of this state of mind. The fact that I am even mentioning it is a good sign. Awareness is the first step.
> 
> I spent much of the day trying to figure out what was different from a couple of weeks ago when I was able to draw eight or nine (decent) designs in just a matter of a couple of days. It is odd, but at that time I seemed to have a good handle on things, even though I was thinking about several things at once. It was as if my ideas were little soldiers, and they lined up perfectly, patiently awaiting their turn to surface and everything went rather smoothly.
> 
> But at this moment, these ideas are more like unruly children, running about the playground in a haphazard manner with no particular destination, accomplishing very little other than to create chaos in my mind.
> 
> Do I sound crazy yet?
> 
> I think that those of you who also create have some understanding of what I am trying to explain. Designing isn't just making new things, it is harnessing those ideas and organizing them and only then are we able to successfully implement them. And that take discipline.
> 
> This isn't a bad thing that I am experiencing. As I go on, I think that it is part of the process. It is like being locked in a small room with hundreds of beautiful butterflies and you need to gently capture one (without a net) and find your starting point. Once you capture that single creature, it gives you a place to begin, and while you are working on that, you start to carefully plan your next moves. Eventually, everything falls into place and before you know it you are on another wonderful productive creative journey. But it begins with that single moment.
> 
> There are several things that I am thinking of doing right now. In my mind, I keep flipping through them and as I do so, the list of things I want to accomplish is getting longer. It is at this point that I find that keeping an actual "list" in my small notebook that is by my side is essential. For I have come to recognize these days as the most important of the creative process. Without them I would have nothing.
> 
> As I get older, I know from experience that these days are predecessors to another explosive chapter. Instead of trying to hurry through them, I have learned to follow their lead, and allow them to dictate my behavior rather than the opposite. As they play themselves out, the fog will again lift and the path will once again be clear. Those ideas will fall in line and organize themselves and before I know it, I will be on another wave. It will be exciting and fun to see this happen.
> 
> It is amazing how much clearer things are this morning. Even in comparison to last evening when I fell asleep. It is as if those ideas were working all through the night while I was sleeping and sorting themselves out while I rested. How fortunate I am for that.
> 
> I am almost at a starting point. I can feel it. The wheels are beginning to turn - very slowly at first. It reminds me of a locomotive pulling away from the station. While some designers implement ideas as if they were shot from a rocket, my ideas seem to be more comfortably compared to a train. A bit slower to start, but once in motion they gain momentum at a hard and steady rate.
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> We all work in different ways, and just by recognizing that one small thought, I feel I am ahead of the game. While it is natural to compare myself to others in my field, I find it serves no purpose but to put additional pressure on myself and inhibit what will occur naturally if I allow it. It is time to look inside of myself and to allow these ideas to develop and emerge when they are ready. And I feel that time is coming.
> 
> So I will spend this day once again preparing for the work that is yet to come. While it may not appear to be the case, that process in itself is a very important part of the assignment, as it lays the foundation for all that lies ahead.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll keep my eye out for those butterflies. All I need to do is catch one, and I will be well on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Catmoji )
> 
> "Happiness is a butterfly, which when pursued, is always just beyond your grasp, but which, if you will sit down quietly, may alight upon you." ~Nathaniel Hawthorne


Some more of your wonderful lemon loaf with that tea? 
Your ideas always work out wonderfully Sheila. I too keep a book of ideas (some very very old!) and eventually I'll get around to them all -if I live to be 100 maybe! Some I get really inspired by when I look at them several months later and others will probably never see the light of day! 
Just back from a long walk with a friend - sunny and warm here today and the temperature will go up as the week goes on. Off out to the workshop.
Have a great day Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Chasing Butterflies*
> 
> As I am getting ready to work this Tuesday morning, I find myself trying to stay out of 'muddle.' I spent most of the day yesterday thinking about and considering the next designs that I would be creating, and I found myself in a place of disarray and disorganization.
> 
> Not physical disorganization, as I tend to keep my environment around me relatively neat, but rather a mental disorganization where my thoughts are all over the map and I can't keep the train of thought that I have going in a single direction for any length of time. (Certainly not long enough to actually draw anything!)
> 
> I haven't yet figured out if this is a bad thing, or just part of the process of designing. After so many years of doing this, you would think that I would know. But it is only through acute self-awareness that I even am able to label it and realize that it even exists, let alone learn to work with it and make the best use of this state of mind. The fact that I am even mentioning it is a good sign. Awareness is the first step.
> 
> I spent much of the day trying to figure out what was different from a couple of weeks ago when I was able to draw eight or nine (decent) designs in just a matter of a couple of days. It is odd, but at that time I seemed to have a good handle on things, even though I was thinking about several things at once. It was as if my ideas were little soldiers, and they lined up perfectly, patiently awaiting their turn to surface and everything went rather smoothly.
> 
> But at this moment, these ideas are more like unruly children, running about the playground in a haphazard manner with no particular destination, accomplishing very little other than to create chaos in my mind.
> 
> Do I sound crazy yet?
> 
> I think that those of you who also create have some understanding of what I am trying to explain. Designing isn't just making new things, it is harnessing those ideas and organizing them and only then are we able to successfully implement them. And that take discipline.
> 
> This isn't a bad thing that I am experiencing. As I go on, I think that it is part of the process. It is like being locked in a small room with hundreds of beautiful butterflies and you need to gently capture one (without a net) and find your starting point. Once you capture that single creature, it gives you a place to begin, and while you are working on that, you start to carefully plan your next moves. Eventually, everything falls into place and before you know it you are on another wonderful productive creative journey. But it begins with that single moment.
> 
> There are several things that I am thinking of doing right now. In my mind, I keep flipping through them and as I do so, the list of things I want to accomplish is getting longer. It is at this point that I find that keeping an actual "list" in my small notebook that is by my side is essential. For I have come to recognize these days as the most important of the creative process. Without them I would have nothing.
> 
> As I get older, I know from experience that these days are predecessors to another explosive chapter. Instead of trying to hurry through them, I have learned to follow their lead, and allow them to dictate my behavior rather than the opposite. As they play themselves out, the fog will again lift and the path will once again be clear. Those ideas will fall in line and organize themselves and before I know it, I will be on another wave. It will be exciting and fun to see this happen.
> 
> It is amazing how much clearer things are this morning. Even in comparison to last evening when I fell asleep. It is as if those ideas were working all through the night while I was sleeping and sorting themselves out while I rested. How fortunate I am for that.
> 
> I am almost at a starting point. I can feel it. The wheels are beginning to turn - very slowly at first. It reminds me of a locomotive pulling away from the station. While some designers implement ideas as if they were shot from a rocket, my ideas seem to be more comfortably compared to a train. A bit slower to start, but once in motion they gain momentum at a hard and steady rate.
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> We all work in different ways, and just by recognizing that one small thought, I feel I am ahead of the game. While it is natural to compare myself to others in my field, I find it serves no purpose but to put additional pressure on myself and inhibit what will occur naturally if I allow it. It is time to look inside of myself and to allow these ideas to develop and emerge when they are ready. And I feel that time is coming.
> 
> So I will spend this day once again preparing for the work that is yet to come. While it may not appear to be the case, that process in itself is a very important part of the assignment, as it lays the foundation for all that lies ahead.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll keep my eye out for those butterflies. All I need to do is catch one, and I will be well on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Catmoji )
> 
> "Happiness is a butterfly, which when pursued, is always just beyond your grasp, but which, if you will sit down quietly, may alight upon you." ~Nathaniel Hawthorne


Time to bake again, Anna! The lemon cake is a sweet memory!  It is beautiful here and I too look forward to those warmer days that I can accomplish some things at the beach.

Soon . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Forward*

Yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. Not only was the sun warm and shining bright, but manythings fell into place to start me on my next several designs. (Yes! I said several designs!)

This is a good feeling. Perhaps after all of these years I am truly figuring our a process that works well for me in order to keep my new designs flowing. I find myself settled on projects for many different branches of my business and even got some things mapped out to develop some new areas that we are working on. I am very happy about that.

This didn't happen all at once, as one by one the pieces slowly fell into place. Not with a loud bang, but slowly and gently and with a great deal of thought. I think that is the way it should be.

I am certainly not saying that I have all the answers, and there is still room for more work to be done. But it is at least at a starting point where I can begin to sink my teeth in and accomplish and move forward. That is really a positive thing.

I could easily spend another day planning. But at this point I feel that it is the right time to start moving and actually get some things done. After all, when I am working on one project, I am usually planning and thinking what I will be doing for the next. It will be good to see some actual drawings come from this and it will be both uplifting and encouraging to see some of these ideas materialize.

There are times when I think I am my own worst enemy. While it is good to think things through completely, there comes a point where contemplating new designs turns into over-thinking them. That transition tends to sneak up on me and before I know it, I find myself all muddled up and stuck doing nothing.

However, it seems that lately I am aware of this bad habit and I actually tell myself to just "do it" and start the ball rolling. I think that is the best approach for my own productivity. Once I actually start working on a new design, there is still time to refine it and change some of the ideas. And in the mean time, part of my thought process is considering what will be coming up next. I find that when I work this way things flow the best and my productivity is at its highest.

So today I will begin drawing. I have two projects that are ready to be drawn, and I only need to decide on which one to draw first. But I am leaning in one direction and pretty much settled on one of them. I look forward to beginning.

I finally got out and took a walk around the river yesterday. The day was warm and sunny and it was a perfect opportunity to take some time to enjoy the outdoors. We haven't walked in several months, I am afraid - as things have just been too busy. But it was well worth the time to get outside and clear my head and enjoy the pretty area where I live. The trees are just beginning to bud and there really haven't been any blossoms yet. And here it is May 1st already.

Within a few weeks, it will be warm enough to spend some real time at the beach. I realize that I could go anytime, but it is still a bit cool to spend a great deal of time there. The wind can still be biting and distracting. In the mean time, I am happy with my walks around the river or in the woods behind me. It gives me the opportunity to clear my head and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. I have realized just how much I missed them.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!










The old mill near our house.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. Not only was the sun warm and shining bright, but manythings fell into place to start me on my next several designs. (Yes! I said several designs!)
> 
> This is a good feeling. Perhaps after all of these years I am truly figuring our a process that works well for me in order to keep my new designs flowing. I find myself settled on projects for many different branches of my business and even got some things mapped out to develop some new areas that we are working on. I am very happy about that.
> 
> This didn't happen all at once, as one by one the pieces slowly fell into place. Not with a loud bang, but slowly and gently and with a great deal of thought. I think that is the way it should be.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that I have all the answers, and there is still room for more work to be done. But it is at least at a starting point where I can begin to sink my teeth in and accomplish and move forward. That is really a positive thing.
> 
> I could easily spend another day planning. But at this point I feel that it is the right time to start moving and actually get some things done. After all, when I am working on one project, I am usually planning and thinking what I will be doing for the next. It will be good to see some actual drawings come from this and it will be both uplifting and encouraging to see some of these ideas materialize.
> 
> There are times when I think I am my own worst enemy. While it is good to think things through completely, there comes a point where contemplating new designs turns into over-thinking them. That transition tends to sneak up on me and before I know it, I find myself all muddled up and stuck doing nothing.
> 
> However, it seems that lately I am aware of this bad habit and I actually tell myself to just "do it" and start the ball rolling. I think that is the best approach for my own productivity. Once I actually start working on a new design, there is still time to refine it and change some of the ideas. And in the mean time, part of my thought process is considering what will be coming up next. I find that when I work this way things flow the best and my productivity is at its highest.
> 
> So today I will begin drawing. I have two projects that are ready to be drawn, and I only need to decide on which one to draw first. But I am leaning in one direction and pretty much settled on one of them. I look forward to beginning.
> 
> I finally got out and took a walk around the river yesterday. The day was warm and sunny and it was a perfect opportunity to take some time to enjoy the outdoors. We haven't walked in several months, I am afraid - as things have just been too busy. But it was well worth the time to get outside and clear my head and enjoy the pretty area where I live. The trees are just beginning to bud and there really haven't been any blossoms yet. And here it is May 1st already.
> 
> Within a few weeks, it will be warm enough to spend some real time at the beach. I realize that I could go anytime, but it is still a bit cool to spend a great deal of time there. The wind can still be biting and distracting. In the mean time, I am happy with my walks around the river or in the woods behind me. It gives me the opportunity to clear my head and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. I have realized just how much I missed them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old mill near our house.


Nice scene. Old mills are a step back in time, and seem to be calming.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. Not only was the sun warm and shining bright, but manythings fell into place to start me on my next several designs. (Yes! I said several designs!)
> 
> This is a good feeling. Perhaps after all of these years I am truly figuring our a process that works well for me in order to keep my new designs flowing. I find myself settled on projects for many different branches of my business and even got some things mapped out to develop some new areas that we are working on. I am very happy about that.
> 
> This didn't happen all at once, as one by one the pieces slowly fell into place. Not with a loud bang, but slowly and gently and with a great deal of thought. I think that is the way it should be.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that I have all the answers, and there is still room for more work to be done. But it is at least at a starting point where I can begin to sink my teeth in and accomplish and move forward. That is really a positive thing.
> 
> I could easily spend another day planning. But at this point I feel that it is the right time to start moving and actually get some things done. After all, when I am working on one project, I am usually planning and thinking what I will be doing for the next. It will be good to see some actual drawings come from this and it will be both uplifting and encouraging to see some of these ideas materialize.
> 
> There are times when I think I am my own worst enemy. While it is good to think things through completely, there comes a point where contemplating new designs turns into over-thinking them. That transition tends to sneak up on me and before I know it, I find myself all muddled up and stuck doing nothing.
> 
> However, it seems that lately I am aware of this bad habit and I actually tell myself to just "do it" and start the ball rolling. I think that is the best approach for my own productivity. Once I actually start working on a new design, there is still time to refine it and change some of the ideas. And in the mean time, part of my thought process is considering what will be coming up next. I find that when I work this way things flow the best and my productivity is at its highest.
> 
> So today I will begin drawing. I have two projects that are ready to be drawn, and I only need to decide on which one to draw first. But I am leaning in one direction and pretty much settled on one of them. I look forward to beginning.
> 
> I finally got out and took a walk around the river yesterday. The day was warm and sunny and it was a perfect opportunity to take some time to enjoy the outdoors. We haven't walked in several months, I am afraid - as things have just been too busy. But it was well worth the time to get outside and clear my head and enjoy the pretty area where I live. The trees are just beginning to bud and there really haven't been any blossoms yet. And here it is May 1st already.
> 
> Within a few weeks, it will be warm enough to spend some real time at the beach. I realize that I could go anytime, but it is still a bit cool to spend a great deal of time there. The wind can still be biting and distracting. In the mean time, I am happy with my walks around the river or in the woods behind me. It gives me the opportunity to clear my head and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. I have realized just how much I missed them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old mill near our house.


Thanks, Roger. I find it to be a wonderful place to live. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. Not only was the sun warm and shining bright, but manythings fell into place to start me on my next several designs. (Yes! I said several designs!)
> 
> This is a good feeling. Perhaps after all of these years I am truly figuring our a process that works well for me in order to keep my new designs flowing. I find myself settled on projects for many different branches of my business and even got some things mapped out to develop some new areas that we are working on. I am very happy about that.
> 
> This didn't happen all at once, as one by one the pieces slowly fell into place. Not with a loud bang, but slowly and gently and with a great deal of thought. I think that is the way it should be.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that I have all the answers, and there is still room for more work to be done. But it is at least at a starting point where I can begin to sink my teeth in and accomplish and move forward. That is really a positive thing.
> 
> I could easily spend another day planning. But at this point I feel that it is the right time to start moving and actually get some things done. After all, when I am working on one project, I am usually planning and thinking what I will be doing for the next. It will be good to see some actual drawings come from this and it will be both uplifting and encouraging to see some of these ideas materialize.
> 
> There are times when I think I am my own worst enemy. While it is good to think things through completely, there comes a point where contemplating new designs turns into over-thinking them. That transition tends to sneak up on me and before I know it, I find myself all muddled up and stuck doing nothing.
> 
> However, it seems that lately I am aware of this bad habit and I actually tell myself to just "do it" and start the ball rolling. I think that is the best approach for my own productivity. Once I actually start working on a new design, there is still time to refine it and change some of the ideas. And in the mean time, part of my thought process is considering what will be coming up next. I find that when I work this way things flow the best and my productivity is at its highest.
> 
> So today I will begin drawing. I have two projects that are ready to be drawn, and I only need to decide on which one to draw first. But I am leaning in one direction and pretty much settled on one of them. I look forward to beginning.
> 
> I finally got out and took a walk around the river yesterday. The day was warm and sunny and it was a perfect opportunity to take some time to enjoy the outdoors. We haven't walked in several months, I am afraid - as things have just been too busy. But it was well worth the time to get outside and clear my head and enjoy the pretty area where I live. The trees are just beginning to bud and there really haven't been any blossoms yet. And here it is May 1st already.
> 
> Within a few weeks, it will be warm enough to spend some real time at the beach. I realize that I could go anytime, but it is still a bit cool to spend a great deal of time there. The wind can still be biting and distracting. In the mean time, I am happy with my walks around the river or in the woods behind me. It gives me the opportunity to clear my head and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. I have realized just how much I missed them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old mill near our house.


Hi Sheila. Happy creating! Looking forward as always to what you come up with.
That looks like a great place for a walk but your Spring doesn't look like it has sprung much yet! Our trees are all in green.
Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. Not only was the sun warm and shining bright, but manythings fell into place to start me on my next several designs. (Yes! I said several designs!)
> 
> This is a good feeling. Perhaps after all of these years I am truly figuring our a process that works well for me in order to keep my new designs flowing. I find myself settled on projects for many different branches of my business and even got some things mapped out to develop some new areas that we are working on. I am very happy about that.
> 
> This didn't happen all at once, as one by one the pieces slowly fell into place. Not with a loud bang, but slowly and gently and with a great deal of thought. I think that is the way it should be.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that I have all the answers, and there is still room for more work to be done. But it is at least at a starting point where I can begin to sink my teeth in and accomplish and move forward. That is really a positive thing.
> 
> I could easily spend another day planning. But at this point I feel that it is the right time to start moving and actually get some things done. After all, when I am working on one project, I am usually planning and thinking what I will be doing for the next. It will be good to see some actual drawings come from this and it will be both uplifting and encouraging to see some of these ideas materialize.
> 
> There are times when I think I am my own worst enemy. While it is good to think things through completely, there comes a point where contemplating new designs turns into over-thinking them. That transition tends to sneak up on me and before I know it, I find myself all muddled up and stuck doing nothing.
> 
> However, it seems that lately I am aware of this bad habit and I actually tell myself to just "do it" and start the ball rolling. I think that is the best approach for my own productivity. Once I actually start working on a new design, there is still time to refine it and change some of the ideas. And in the mean time, part of my thought process is considering what will be coming up next. I find that when I work this way things flow the best and my productivity is at its highest.
> 
> So today I will begin drawing. I have two projects that are ready to be drawn, and I only need to decide on which one to draw first. But I am leaning in one direction and pretty much settled on one of them. I look forward to beginning.
> 
> I finally got out and took a walk around the river yesterday. The day was warm and sunny and it was a perfect opportunity to take some time to enjoy the outdoors. We haven't walked in several months, I am afraid - as things have just been too busy. But it was well worth the time to get outside and clear my head and enjoy the pretty area where I live. The trees are just beginning to bud and there really haven't been any blossoms yet. And here it is May 1st already.
> 
> Within a few weeks, it will be warm enough to spend some real time at the beach. I realize that I could go anytime, but it is still a bit cool to spend a great deal of time there. The wind can still be biting and distracting. In the mean time, I am happy with my walks around the river or in the woods behind me. It gives me the opportunity to clear my head and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. I have realized just how much I missed them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old mill near our house.


This was actually a picture from last October Anna, but it still looks pretty much the same now. The trees are just beginning to bud this week and most of the branches are still bare. I think it is strange for this time of year (May already) but some say it is because spring had come so early the past couple of years. Perhaps that is right.

I will try to get some additional pictures in the next day or so. It is beginning to really be consistently nice out. 

Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a very productive day. Not only was the sun warm and shining bright, but manythings fell into place to start me on my next several designs. (Yes! I said several designs!)
> 
> This is a good feeling. Perhaps after all of these years I am truly figuring our a process that works well for me in order to keep my new designs flowing. I find myself settled on projects for many different branches of my business and even got some things mapped out to develop some new areas that we are working on. I am very happy about that.
> 
> This didn't happen all at once, as one by one the pieces slowly fell into place. Not with a loud bang, but slowly and gently and with a great deal of thought. I think that is the way it should be.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that I have all the answers, and there is still room for more work to be done. But it is at least at a starting point where I can begin to sink my teeth in and accomplish and move forward. That is really a positive thing.
> 
> I could easily spend another day planning. But at this point I feel that it is the right time to start moving and actually get some things done. After all, when I am working on one project, I am usually planning and thinking what I will be doing for the next. It will be good to see some actual drawings come from this and it will be both uplifting and encouraging to see some of these ideas materialize.
> 
> There are times when I think I am my own worst enemy. While it is good to think things through completely, there comes a point where contemplating new designs turns into over-thinking them. That transition tends to sneak up on me and before I know it, I find myself all muddled up and stuck doing nothing.
> 
> However, it seems that lately I am aware of this bad habit and I actually tell myself to just "do it" and start the ball rolling. I think that is the best approach for my own productivity. Once I actually start working on a new design, there is still time to refine it and change some of the ideas. And in the mean time, part of my thought process is considering what will be coming up next. I find that when I work this way things flow the best and my productivity is at its highest.
> 
> So today I will begin drawing. I have two projects that are ready to be drawn, and I only need to decide on which one to draw first. But I am leaning in one direction and pretty much settled on one of them. I look forward to beginning.
> 
> I finally got out and took a walk around the river yesterday. The day was warm and sunny and it was a perfect opportunity to take some time to enjoy the outdoors. We haven't walked in several months, I am afraid - as things have just been too busy. But it was well worth the time to get outside and clear my head and enjoy the pretty area where I live. The trees are just beginning to bud and there really haven't been any blossoms yet. And here it is May 1st already.
> 
> Within a few weeks, it will be warm enough to spend some real time at the beach. I realize that I could go anytime, but it is still a bit cool to spend a great deal of time there. The wind can still be biting and distracting. In the mean time, I am happy with my walks around the river or in the woods behind me. It gives me the opportunity to clear my head and enjoy the beautiful place where I live. I have realized just how much I missed them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old mill near our house.


From what I remember of the area even the bad days are good, and good days are great.

Taking time out is a necessity, batteries need to be recharged eventually.

Do what you do to be you, not be you to do what you do. 

Your work inspires me to try harder.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience*

I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.

It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.

There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.

Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.

But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.

We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.

I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.

While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.

So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.

Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.

So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.

Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.










"The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


Hi Sheila,

Can you hear the voices in my head too?

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


Of course not silly! Those our YOUR voices! Mine only talk to me and I am assuming you have your own detailed conversations with yours!

 Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


Hi Sheila, I have no doubt that the fog will clear and the design you come up with will be as wonderful as ever. Have fun with the process.
We are up to 16 degrees here today and getting warmer on the weekend. Yea! All doors in the workshop will be open!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


Do you find it harder to create on a.computer screen than with a pad and pencil?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


Hi, Jay:
Actually, I do about 90% of my drawing on the computer. I use a Wacom tablet and pen mouse and I draw with my mouse. It took a while to get used to the pen as a mouse, but once I did I will never go back. (My Wacom tablet comes with a cordless mouse, too and I use it if I carry my pen off , which is a habit I have, but not for anything long term) I have the Intous3 Tablet:










When it dies, I will probably go to an Intous5. I like the smaller 3" x 5" tablets because the movement of your hand is very natural to me on the smaller surface. I don't think I would do well with a larger tablet, although many people really like them. I think Sue Mey uses a larger one for her drawing. It is a personal preference, I think.

I do draw with pencil and paper when I go to places like the beach, but then I scan in the drawings and trace them with the pen mouse anyway for the cleanest lines. There is really no OCR program that does a great job of turning raster into vector, so I just draw with Illustrator from the get go. My screen and seating area is really comfortable and easy to be at for long hours, so that is a plus. too. 

Sorry for such a long answer. I suppose there is a lot to it.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


Thanks for the long answer. It's nice when someone at your level will take the time to answer in such detail.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


We are all here to help each other.  Sometimes I get bogged down, but I try to do my best. Thanks so much!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


I believe that fog is like the inside o my head…. lol 
But, this is what it looks like in Kentucky


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I made a great deal of progress on one of my designs yesterday, and so far I am happy with how it was turning out. It is still in the drawing stages right now, and even though it is half drawn, I still don't have a clear vision of what I want the final piece to be.
> 
> It used to bother me when something like this occurred. Many times when I create a design, I have a goal or a final vision of what I want the completed piece to look like. I have always heard that without a clear goal, it is difficult to progress, and I can see exactly what that means.
> 
> There was a point yesterday when I had some of the drawing completed, and I found myself staring at the computer screen, not knowing what to do next. The voices in my head that usually guide me through this process had obviously gone to tea, taking a break from the work they were commissioned to do. I followed their lead and checked my emails and did some other things for a few minutes. When I returned to my computer I was able to move ahead slightly, having another idea of what I may want to do for this piece. That occupied me for another stretch of time, and while I finished that next section, I was thinking of the one to follow.
> 
> Slowly the fog was lifting, but it was being somewhat stubborn and taking its time.
> 
> But instead of forcing it, I tried to relax and allow it to come on its own. Fortunately, the deadline for this design is reasonable, and not so close that I need to push it forward too quickly. That alone is a relief, as I know when I am patient and calm and have the awareness to do so, allowing things to progress naturally produces far better results. Perhaps that is why as we age we begin to realize the great value of being patient. It isn't because we have become lethargic and lost our passion, but more so I believe because we have had enough experience to know that some things just can't be rushed, and if we give them room to develop and grow, we will be rewarded.
> 
> We can't force the fog to lift, any more than we can make the rain fall or the sun shine. Part of being experienced is knowing that some of the aspects of what we do cannot be changed, no matter how we try. There are times to push forward and there are also times to sit back and observe and allow things to gel. Knowing when to do which is something that only comes with time.
> 
> I am particularly conscious of these things because the project I am creating is for submitting to a new source. It isn't that I ever feel laid back with a submission, but there is somewhat of a comfort in submitting to a company that I am familiar with. Trying something new is always a source of some anxiety, as I just don't know what to expect.
> 
> While I try to do my best on all of my designs, it is important for me to present a good first impression. While I am well-established in some areas, this branching out makes me feel like I am somewhat of a rookie. I really want them to like what I do.
> 
> So moving ahead carefully and thoughtfully is a good thing. It causes us to take a breath and really be aware of what we are doing. It removes the "routine" from our jobs and our lives and once again adds to the excitement and exhilaration of being creative.
> 
> Some people look at that as stressful. For myself, I choose to look at it as an opportunity to renew my enthusiasm for what I do. Sometimes we all need that.
> 
> So I will continue on today with my design, slowly and cautiously. As I maneuver through the fog, I will take each step with care, knowing that eventually it will lift. And when it does, I will hopefully be left with something that I can be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Enjoy your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches and then moves on." - Carl Sandburg


That is pretty! Kentucky is beautiful. I have been there several times and I loved it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Newsletter Issues*

I spent much of the day yesterday working on my new design. It seems to be one of those projects that is just being stubborn regarding coming together. I can't even tell you how many times I drew something, thinking I was on the right track and then I decided that I didn't like it and started over again.

I almost got frustrated, but I do realize that everything can't always come easy. If it were that easy to do, everyone would be doing it and I would be out of a job. So I picked at it for much of the afternoon and evening and little by little it is working out. I have one more element to work on and I think I may be near the finishing point. I haven't even looked at it today yet, and maybe when I bring it up on my computer screen, the light bulb will go off and I will see my way to finish it. I certainly hope so.

In the morning I worked on getting out a short newsletter. Keith had three new designs ready for the site that were ready a couple of weeks ago when I finished up the tray projects, so we thought it would be a good time to send a newsletter which will alert our customers of these additional patterns. His designs are as follows:










SLDK311 Self-Framing Believe Cross










SLDK232 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered White Tail Deer










SLDK310 Howling Wolf Desk Clock

I thought I would show the new designs here because Keith (like myself) tends to forget to post them in his project gallery.

We had some additional issues with the newsletter this time. It seems that several (a couple hundred) of them got bounced back from our customers with a yahoo.com email address. I put an announcement on our Facebook page, so that our customers who may have not received it can notify me and I will send it directly. I just don't want them to miss out on something that they may want.

If any of you reading didn't receive your copy, you can also email me at [email protected] and I will send one out.

Hopefully this will be worked out soon.

I am going to leave things at that today. I hope to finish up the design that I am working on today and perhaps get some cutting done. I also want to get going on the next thing that I have to do, as the deadlines will come up quickly and I have a lot to accomplish.

I hope you all have a good day today and a wonderful weekend. I hear it is snowed yesterday in Iowa while we were experiencing warm and sunny temperatures here in Nova Scotia. It's rather crazy.

Whatever the case may be, make the best of it and enjoy your weekend. Summer is right around the corner.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Newsletter Issues*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday working on my new design. It seems to be one of those projects that is just being stubborn regarding coming together. I can't even tell you how many times I drew something, thinking I was on the right track and then I decided that I didn't like it and started over again.
> 
> I almost got frustrated, but I do realize that everything can't always come easy. If it were that easy to do, everyone would be doing it and I would be out of a job. So I picked at it for much of the afternoon and evening and little by little it is working out. I have one more element to work on and I think I may be near the finishing point. I haven't even looked at it today yet, and maybe when I bring it up on my computer screen, the light bulb will go off and I will see my way to finish it. I certainly hope so.
> 
> In the morning I worked on getting out a short newsletter. Keith had three new designs ready for the site that were ready a couple of weeks ago when I finished up the tray projects, so we thought it would be a good time to send a newsletter which will alert our customers of these additional patterns. His designs are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK311 Self-Framing Believe Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK232 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered White Tail Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK310 Howling Wolf Desk Clock
> 
> I thought I would show the new designs here because Keith (like myself) tends to forget to post them in his project gallery.
> 
> We had some additional issues with the newsletter this time. It seems that several (a couple hundred) of them got bounced back from our customers with a yahoo.com email address. I put an announcement on our Facebook page, so that our customers who may have not received it can notify me and I will send it directly. I just don't want them to miss out on something that they may want.
> 
> If any of you reading didn't receive your copy, you can also email me at [email protected] and I will send one out.
> 
> Hopefully this will be worked out soon.
> 
> I am going to leave things at that today. I hope to finish up the design that I am working on today and perhaps get some cutting done. I also want to get going on the next thing that I have to do, as the deadlines will come up quickly and I have a lot to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today and a wonderful weekend. I hear it is snowed yesterday in Iowa while we were experiencing warm and sunny temperatures here in Nova Scotia. It's rather crazy.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, make the best of it and enjoy your weekend. Summer is right around the corner.


Good morning Sheila. Keith's designs are beautiful. My favourite is the cross. That might just have to be a Christmas present for one of my family! I'm off to a carving show for the weekend. Looking forward to seeing the design you are working on.
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Newsletter Issues*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday working on my new design. It seems to be one of those projects that is just being stubborn regarding coming together. I can't even tell you how many times I drew something, thinking I was on the right track and then I decided that I didn't like it and started over again.
> 
> I almost got frustrated, but I do realize that everything can't always come easy. If it were that easy to do, everyone would be doing it and I would be out of a job. So I picked at it for much of the afternoon and evening and little by little it is working out. I have one more element to work on and I think I may be near the finishing point. I haven't even looked at it today yet, and maybe when I bring it up on my computer screen, the light bulb will go off and I will see my way to finish it. I certainly hope so.
> 
> In the morning I worked on getting out a short newsletter. Keith had three new designs ready for the site that were ready a couple of weeks ago when I finished up the tray projects, so we thought it would be a good time to send a newsletter which will alert our customers of these additional patterns. His designs are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK311 Self-Framing Believe Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK232 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered White Tail Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK310 Howling Wolf Desk Clock
> 
> I thought I would show the new designs here because Keith (like myself) tends to forget to post them in his project gallery.
> 
> We had some additional issues with the newsletter this time. It seems that several (a couple hundred) of them got bounced back from our customers with a yahoo.com email address. I put an announcement on our Facebook page, so that our customers who may have not received it can notify me and I will send it directly. I just don't want them to miss out on something that they may want.
> 
> If any of you reading didn't receive your copy, you can also email me at [email protected] and I will send one out.
> 
> Hopefully this will be worked out soon.
> 
> I am going to leave things at that today. I hope to finish up the design that I am working on today and perhaps get some cutting done. I also want to get going on the next thing that I have to do, as the deadlines will come up quickly and I have a lot to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today and a wonderful weekend. I hear it is snowed yesterday in Iowa while we were experiencing warm and sunny temperatures here in Nova Scotia. It's rather crazy.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, make the best of it and enjoy your weekend. Summer is right around the corner.


Thank you Anna! Yes, he is very talented! It is great to have such a wonderfully gifted partner. Between us, we try to keep everyone pretty busy.

I hope you have a wonderful weekend at your carving show. It looks as if we are going to have a really beautiful weekend here. It has been great out all week.

Have fun and enjoy yourself. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Newsletter Issues*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday working on my new design. It seems to be one of those projects that is just being stubborn regarding coming together. I can't even tell you how many times I drew something, thinking I was on the right track and then I decided that I didn't like it and started over again.
> 
> I almost got frustrated, but I do realize that everything can't always come easy. If it were that easy to do, everyone would be doing it and I would be out of a job. So I picked at it for much of the afternoon and evening and little by little it is working out. I have one more element to work on and I think I may be near the finishing point. I haven't even looked at it today yet, and maybe when I bring it up on my computer screen, the light bulb will go off and I will see my way to finish it. I certainly hope so.
> 
> In the morning I worked on getting out a short newsletter. Keith had three new designs ready for the site that were ready a couple of weeks ago when I finished up the tray projects, so we thought it would be a good time to send a newsletter which will alert our customers of these additional patterns. His designs are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK311 Self-Framing Believe Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK232 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered White Tail Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK310 Howling Wolf Desk Clock
> 
> I thought I would show the new designs here because Keith (like myself) tends to forget to post them in his project gallery.
> 
> We had some additional issues with the newsletter this time. It seems that several (a couple hundred) of them got bounced back from our customers with a yahoo.com email address. I put an announcement on our Facebook page, so that our customers who may have not received it can notify me and I will send it directly. I just don't want them to miss out on something that they may want.
> 
> If any of you reading didn't receive your copy, you can also email me at [email protected] and I will send one out.
> 
> Hopefully this will be worked out soon.
> 
> I am going to leave things at that today. I hope to finish up the design that I am working on today and perhaps get some cutting done. I also want to get going on the next thing that I have to do, as the deadlines will come up quickly and I have a lot to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today and a wonderful weekend. I hear it is snowed yesterday in Iowa while we were experiencing warm and sunny temperatures here in Nova Scotia. It's rather crazy.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, make the best of it and enjoy your weekend. Summer is right around the corner.


Wow, Sheila! All, very beautiful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Newsletter Issues*
> 
> I spent much of the day yesterday working on my new design. It seems to be one of those projects that is just being stubborn regarding coming together. I can't even tell you how many times I drew something, thinking I was on the right track and then I decided that I didn't like it and started over again.
> 
> I almost got frustrated, but I do realize that everything can't always come easy. If it were that easy to do, everyone would be doing it and I would be out of a job. So I picked at it for much of the afternoon and evening and little by little it is working out. I have one more element to work on and I think I may be near the finishing point. I haven't even looked at it today yet, and maybe when I bring it up on my computer screen, the light bulb will go off and I will see my way to finish it. I certainly hope so.
> 
> In the morning I worked on getting out a short newsletter. Keith had three new designs ready for the site that were ready a couple of weeks ago when I finished up the tray projects, so we thought it would be a good time to send a newsletter which will alert our customers of these additional patterns. His designs are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK311 Self-Framing Believe Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK232 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered White Tail Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK310 Howling Wolf Desk Clock
> 
> I thought I would show the new designs here because Keith (like myself) tends to forget to post them in his project gallery.
> 
> We had some additional issues with the newsletter this time. It seems that several (a couple hundred) of them got bounced back from our customers with a yahoo.com email address. I put an announcement on our Facebook page, so that our customers who may have not received it can notify me and I will send it directly. I just don't want them to miss out on something that they may want.
> 
> If any of you reading didn't receive your copy, you can also email me at [email protected] and I will send one out.
> 
> Hopefully this will be worked out soon.
> 
> I am going to leave things at that today. I hope to finish up the design that I am working on today and perhaps get some cutting done. I also want to get going on the next thing that I have to do, as the deadlines will come up quickly and I have a lot to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today and a wonderful weekend. I hear it is snowed yesterday in Iowa while we were experiencing warm and sunny temperatures here in Nova Scotia. It's rather crazy.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, make the best of it and enjoy your weekend. Summer is right around the corner.


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Breath Between Designs*

I am happy to report that I was able to pretty much button up the design that I have been working on. For some reason, it took me a great deal of drawing to reach a design that I finally liked. I can't for the life of me figure out why this happened.

A couple of weeks ago, I drew several new designs in a row. It was as if they were just flowing from my pen with little effort. This design was so different. It took many tires of different things before I was able to finally settle on something that I felt looked good. You should see my artboard!

I don't know what causes things to be this way and why things are so different sometimes. I wish I could figure it out. Is it my attitude? Am I overthinking? Am I not thinking enough about things? I am just not clear.

I like the outcome though, and that is the important part of it. I feel good with what is now in front of me and I feel that things will look even better once it is cut. It's a big relief.

Because the design is going to be submitted to a new place, I don't feel at liberty to show it to you here just yet. I will of course eventually, but for now I feel that it is better to keep it quiet. I will show you a little bit of one of the pieces though:










I will also tell you that it is of the Christmas nature, which you can probably all figure out. As a matter of fact, the next several designs that I will be creating will be geared toward Christmas. Once again those deadlines for the holiday projects are quickly approaching. And here it is May 4th.

It was late afternoon by the time I finished up, and I wasn't sure if I was ready just yet to jump into the next project. This time I am very clear in my head what I want to do, so I think my anxiety level will be much lower while creating it. It is going to be a project geared for painting, with only "light" scroll sawing of the pieces. But as I think more about it, I feel it may be a good candidate for creating a scrolled version of it too.

In any case, it was around that time that Keith also was finishing up what he was working on and asked me if I wanted to go out on a 'date.' It was a beautiful and sunny day out, and it had been much too long since we took some time to get away. We decided to drive to Yarmouth and see a movie - something that I haven't done in many years - and have a bite to eat.

We decided to see the movie "42" which was the story about how Jackie Robinson signed with the New York Dodgers. It surprised me that Keith suggested it, as he isn't much of a sports fan. But we had both heard great reviews on it and we thought we would take a chance.

Going to the theater was an experience in itself. We prepared ourselves for the 'sticker shock' of what it cost for the tickets and a large popcorn and pop to split, and once we got over that, we really had a good time. With a 60" screen and the awesome sound system we have at home, we have always talked ourselves out of paying for a 'real movie' and waited until we could rent one to watch at home. But there is something to be said for getting out in a new atmosphere and being totally consumed by a huge screen and sound.

I am a junkie for movie popcorn, too. I really love that "butter flavored substance" that they use. Yes - I know it is terrible for me and probably corrodes my insides, but there is no way I can go into a theater and not order the largest size they have (to take some home, of course!) and enjoy it. The smell is too intoxicating. Besides, since it is years between my theater visits, I am sure my body can stand the shock every once in a while. Being a 'quality not quantity' person, I savored each piece and had my fill after the first half hour or so of the movie, so there is probably about 3/4 of the bag left for snacking. (Keith is not too crazy with movie popcorn, so he had just a bit - my good fortune!)

The movie itself was awesome. It drew us both in and the story itself was one of struggles and victories. We both walked out of there feeling very good and even Keith described it as 'very emotional.'

For myself, it was just the medicine that I needed. These past few weeks I haven't been feeling my chipper self. Our world has been going through so many difficult struggles, and even though I try to insulate myself from many of the bad things that are going on, it isn't easy to do. It is sometimes difficult to find good in your own day when so many others are going through such hardships. I find that I can't always let go of the bad things that are happening in this world, and it sometimes reaches a point where it drags me down.

Yes, even pink clouds turn grey every once in a while.

It has been a long winter, my friends. And even though I love the winter and being here in my little place, I am anxious for a little change of pace. Soon it will be warm enough to get to the beach, and I hope to do so on a regular basis.

We never know what tomorrow will bring. The time to live our lives is today. Perhaps for you, woodworking or painting is your outlet. I am fortunate that I am doing something that I truly love every day, but even I need a change of pace once in a while.

There are many facets to happiness. No two people require the same. Each of us have unique and individual needs that make us feel happy and serene. I hope you all find your own outlets and make it a priority to do those things when the opportunity arises. You owe it to yourself.

Have a happy Saturday. I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Between Designs*
> 
> I am happy to report that I was able to pretty much button up the design that I have been working on. For some reason, it took me a great deal of drawing to reach a design that I finally liked. I can't for the life of me figure out why this happened.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I drew several new designs in a row. It was as if they were just flowing from my pen with little effort. This design was so different. It took many tires of different things before I was able to finally settle on something that I felt looked good. You should see my artboard!
> 
> I don't know what causes things to be this way and why things are so different sometimes. I wish I could figure it out. Is it my attitude? Am I overthinking? Am I not thinking enough about things? I am just not clear.
> 
> I like the outcome though, and that is the important part of it. I feel good with what is now in front of me and I feel that things will look even better once it is cut. It's a big relief.
> 
> Because the design is going to be submitted to a new place, I don't feel at liberty to show it to you here just yet. I will of course eventually, but for now I feel that it is better to keep it quiet. I will show you a little bit of one of the pieces though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also tell you that it is of the Christmas nature, which you can probably all figure out. As a matter of fact, the next several designs that I will be creating will be geared toward Christmas. Once again those deadlines for the holiday projects are quickly approaching. And here it is May 4th.
> 
> It was late afternoon by the time I finished up, and I wasn't sure if I was ready just yet to jump into the next project. This time I am very clear in my head what I want to do, so I think my anxiety level will be much lower while creating it. It is going to be a project geared for painting, with only "light" scroll sawing of the pieces. But as I think more about it, I feel it may be a good candidate for creating a scrolled version of it too.
> 
> In any case, it was around that time that Keith also was finishing up what he was working on and asked me if I wanted to go out on a 'date.' It was a beautiful and sunny day out, and it had been much too long since we took some time to get away. We decided to drive to Yarmouth and see a movie - something that I haven't done in many years - and have a bite to eat.
> 
> We decided to see the movie "42" which was the story about how Jackie Robinson signed with the New York Dodgers. It surprised me that Keith suggested it, as he isn't much of a sports fan. But we had both heard great reviews on it and we thought we would take a chance.
> 
> Going to the theater was an experience in itself. We prepared ourselves for the 'sticker shock' of what it cost for the tickets and a large popcorn and pop to split, and once we got over that, we really had a good time. With a 60" screen and the awesome sound system we have at home, we have always talked ourselves out of paying for a 'real movie' and waited until we could rent one to watch at home. But there is something to be said for getting out in a new atmosphere and being totally consumed by a huge screen and sound.
> 
> I am a junkie for movie popcorn, too. I really love that "butter flavored substance" that they use. Yes - I know it is terrible for me and probably corrodes my insides, but there is no way I can go into a theater and not order the largest size they have (to take some home, of course!) and enjoy it. The smell is too intoxicating. Besides, since it is years between my theater visits, I am sure my body can stand the shock every once in a while. Being a 'quality not quantity' person, I savored each piece and had my fill after the first half hour or so of the movie, so there is probably about 3/4 of the bag left for snacking. (Keith is not too crazy with movie popcorn, so he had just a bit - my good fortune!)
> 
> The movie itself was awesome. It drew us both in and the story itself was one of struggles and victories. We both walked out of there feeling very good and even Keith described it as 'very emotional.'
> 
> For myself, it was just the medicine that I needed. These past few weeks I haven't been feeling my chipper self. Our world has been going through so many difficult struggles, and even though I try to insulate myself from many of the bad things that are going on, it isn't easy to do. It is sometimes difficult to find good in your own day when so many others are going through such hardships. I find that I can't always let go of the bad things that are happening in this world, and it sometimes reaches a point where it drags me down.
> 
> Yes, even pink clouds turn grey every once in a while.
> 
> It has been a long winter, my friends. And even though I love the winter and being here in my little place, I am anxious for a little change of pace. Soon it will be warm enough to get to the beach, and I hope to do so on a regular basis.
> 
> We never know what tomorrow will bring. The time to live our lives is today. Perhaps for you, woodworking or painting is your outlet. I am fortunate that I am doing something that I truly love every day, but even I need a change of pace once in a while.
> 
> There are many facets to happiness. No two people require the same. Each of us have unique and individual needs that make us feel happy and serene. I hope you all find your own outlets and make it a priority to do those things when the opportunity arises. You owe it to yourself.
> 
> Have a happy Saturday. I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


Christmas will be here soon… Popcorn is yummy, but for me, ice cream is no.1


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Between Designs*
> 
> I am happy to report that I was able to pretty much button up the design that I have been working on. For some reason, it took me a great deal of drawing to reach a design that I finally liked. I can't for the life of me figure out why this happened.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I drew several new designs in a row. It was as if they were just flowing from my pen with little effort. This design was so different. It took many tires of different things before I was able to finally settle on something that I felt looked good. You should see my artboard!
> 
> I don't know what causes things to be this way and why things are so different sometimes. I wish I could figure it out. Is it my attitude? Am I overthinking? Am I not thinking enough about things? I am just not clear.
> 
> I like the outcome though, and that is the important part of it. I feel good with what is now in front of me and I feel that things will look even better once it is cut. It's a big relief.
> 
> Because the design is going to be submitted to a new place, I don't feel at liberty to show it to you here just yet. I will of course eventually, but for now I feel that it is better to keep it quiet. I will show you a little bit of one of the pieces though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also tell you that it is of the Christmas nature, which you can probably all figure out. As a matter of fact, the next several designs that I will be creating will be geared toward Christmas. Once again those deadlines for the holiday projects are quickly approaching. And here it is May 4th.
> 
> It was late afternoon by the time I finished up, and I wasn't sure if I was ready just yet to jump into the next project. This time I am very clear in my head what I want to do, so I think my anxiety level will be much lower while creating it. It is going to be a project geared for painting, with only "light" scroll sawing of the pieces. But as I think more about it, I feel it may be a good candidate for creating a scrolled version of it too.
> 
> In any case, it was around that time that Keith also was finishing up what he was working on and asked me if I wanted to go out on a 'date.' It was a beautiful and sunny day out, and it had been much too long since we took some time to get away. We decided to drive to Yarmouth and see a movie - something that I haven't done in many years - and have a bite to eat.
> 
> We decided to see the movie "42" which was the story about how Jackie Robinson signed with the New York Dodgers. It surprised me that Keith suggested it, as he isn't much of a sports fan. But we had both heard great reviews on it and we thought we would take a chance.
> 
> Going to the theater was an experience in itself. We prepared ourselves for the 'sticker shock' of what it cost for the tickets and a large popcorn and pop to split, and once we got over that, we really had a good time. With a 60" screen and the awesome sound system we have at home, we have always talked ourselves out of paying for a 'real movie' and waited until we could rent one to watch at home. But there is something to be said for getting out in a new atmosphere and being totally consumed by a huge screen and sound.
> 
> I am a junkie for movie popcorn, too. I really love that "butter flavored substance" that they use. Yes - I know it is terrible for me and probably corrodes my insides, but there is no way I can go into a theater and not order the largest size they have (to take some home, of course!) and enjoy it. The smell is too intoxicating. Besides, since it is years between my theater visits, I am sure my body can stand the shock every once in a while. Being a 'quality not quantity' person, I savored each piece and had my fill after the first half hour or so of the movie, so there is probably about 3/4 of the bag left for snacking. (Keith is not too crazy with movie popcorn, so he had just a bit - my good fortune!)
> 
> The movie itself was awesome. It drew us both in and the story itself was one of struggles and victories. We both walked out of there feeling very good and even Keith described it as 'very emotional.'
> 
> For myself, it was just the medicine that I needed. These past few weeks I haven't been feeling my chipper self. Our world has been going through so many difficult struggles, and even though I try to insulate myself from many of the bad things that are going on, it isn't easy to do. It is sometimes difficult to find good in your own day when so many others are going through such hardships. I find that I can't always let go of the bad things that are happening in this world, and it sometimes reaches a point where it drags me down.
> 
> Yes, even pink clouds turn grey every once in a while.
> 
> It has been a long winter, my friends. And even though I love the winter and being here in my little place, I am anxious for a little change of pace. Soon it will be warm enough to get to the beach, and I hope to do so on a regular basis.
> 
> We never know what tomorrow will bring. The time to live our lives is today. Perhaps for you, woodworking or painting is your outlet. I am fortunate that I am doing something that I truly love every day, but even I need a change of pace once in a while.
> 
> There are many facets to happiness. No two people require the same. Each of us have unique and individual needs that make us feel happy and serene. I hope you all find your own outlets and make it a priority to do those things when the opportunity arises. You owe it to yourself.
> 
> Have a happy Saturday. I wish you all a wonderful weekend.


I like ice cream, but only on occasion. Popcorn is pretty much my favorite. Usually I make it without too much butter, but sometimes it is nice to splurge. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Of Mice and Tablets*

I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.

I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)

We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.

I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.

As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)










I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.

This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)










It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.

Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.

As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.










As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.

Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.

I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


I sure know these tools, I have the same Wacom tablet…lol. Interesting to know you use illustrator. Do you have the Adobe creative suite?

I just bought a new imac, I am really pleased with it even though Apple is taking every route to have something more for the consumer to purchase. I remember asking one of the Apple store clerks, "Where does the disc go?" The kid replies "Oh…. there is no disc drive they are not really using them anymore everything now is a memory stick. But…..lol….you can purchase an external one for $79.99. You gotta love it. Yes, even programs like Adobe illustrator are made to purchase at the Apple online store….and you download them onto your computer without any disc software.

I feel for $400-$1000 dollars of expensive software that I want to own the discs as well as add my music, but call me crazy so I bought the external disc drive. I am being so 2012…lol.

Sure the drawings will be great, take care!

Joe


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Morning, Joe!
I have noticed that Apple has a way of doing that! I used to have both a Mac and a PC and I wound up sticking with the PC. Many more options I think. (Although the Macs do look really cool!)

I use CS5 from Adobe. Illustrator, InDesign, Photoshop and Acrobat Pro. That and MS Word for the bulk of the text. My editor likes the text in Word, as it is better for them than InDesign but for the patterns I use ID all the way. Software can break the bank, for sure. I don't have to have the latest and greatest and found that catching up every several years is good enough for me. 

Enjoy your new computer!  Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Gr8 information Sheila. Thnx for the knowledge


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Good Morning Sheila. A friend lend me his Watcom tablet a while back to try - but darn, I had to give it back! I liked it and it's on my list to buy sometime. Great information on the Watcoms - thanks. 
It's going to be a beautiful week here - just about summer weather! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Hi, Anna: 
Yes, they are pretty convenient to have, and once you get used to them, it is hard to go back to the regular mouse. I wanted to let people know that the Bamboo is nearly as nice as the higher end tablets. I really think if I never got the Intuos tablets, I would do fine with the Bamboo series. They are certainly good for the kind of drawing that I do. I hope people found this information useful.

We are having beautiful weather here. I couldn't ask for better. It is hard to stay here in the house and draw when it is so nice outside. But I am behaving and I should be done with this drawing in a couple of hours. I then may get out and do some errands. 

Have a great day too!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Sheila I have two Trust tablets but never had much success with them
I bought the small 6×4 and was given an A4 one. It may be me, the tablet
I have to admit to be slow with new technology
Has a nice visit fae a friend today and as it is a day off for Shirley we had
some freshly maid sultana scones and tea. Was going to be a quick visit and
ended up with 8 hours passing, she is just back from Sikkim where she had her 
70th birthday

Have a wonderful evening, that cross Keith made recently is amazing very fine flowing
lines almost like fine engravings. Say hi to him
Jamie


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Hi Sheila I have a question I design my own patterns from pic that I take I use the Adobe 7.0. My question is would this pen work on my computor?I like the mouse but if the pen works better I would use it. Thanks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Hi, Todd:

It isn't the program that defines if the pen will work or not, it would depend on your computer and operating system Todd. If you have an operating system that is current, I would think the pen would work with it. You would need to check on the Wacom software site to be sure.

Jamie - it sounds like you had a great day! I gave Keith your message and he appreciates it very much. Scones sound really yummy!  I haven't made them in a while. You have a lovely evening!


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Thank you Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Thanks for the info. Very helpful.

PS..I'll give ya $20 for the Bamboo


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


With the cost of shipping, you are better off buying a new one!  Besides - I like having a backup, just in case. 

Sheila

(ps - I know you were just 'funning!')


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


Yeah, was only kidding..
Found a new one on Amazon for $62.00 should have it in a few days. Thanks again for all you do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Of Mice and Tablets*
> 
> I debated whether to even post or not today because there isn't much that I can show you. I am in the midst of drawing up a new pattern that I will be offering as a painting pattern and kit, and it is kind of 'in process' and I would rather have it finished up a bit more before I show you all what it looks like.
> 
> I am thinking that I will also do a scrolled version of this pattern for the woodworkers, but that will need to be done a little later because I have several deadlines coming up in the near future. Besides the deadline for this project, which I want to offer to the company we do wholesale kits for, I have a couple things that I need to work on for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue. (Yes! Christmas is in the air!)
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. The weather is just perfect. Warm in the afternoon and cool in the evening with it being sunny and calm all day. It looks like it will be that way today, too, as the sun is already shining brightly.
> 
> I had a couple of people ask me questions recently about how I draw my designs and get them onto the computer, so I thought I would discuss that a bit here this morning. I am asked about this often and someone asked me a question about it just last week.
> 
> As some of you know, I use a Wacom Tablet and pen mouse for most of my drawing. While I like to draw on paper too, most of the time I draw directly into my Adobe Illustrator program using a tablet and pen mouse. Below is a picture of the model that I use. (the Intous3 - which is several years old. Now they are up to an Intous5 I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tablet and I find that it really makes my drawing easier to use the pen instead of a traditional mouse. Even when I draw on paper first, I scan in my drawing and then have to re-trace it into the computer manually. I find that using a pen to do this is far easier than using a "brick mouse." The pen uses fine motor skills of your hand while the regular mouse uses more gross motor skills of your entire arm. I find the pen is more natural for me to use.
> 
> This isn't the case for everyone. A couple of years ago I got Keith a Wacom tablet (a Wacom Intous4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had many more features than mine, but he never really got used to using the pen. He felt it to be clumsy and it didn't have the control he liked for drawing. Eventually, he went back to using a traditional mouse for his computer and says he just never really got comfortable using the pen. As I said - everyone is different.
> 
> Since the Wacom Intuos tablets start at a cost of a couple hundred dollars, it is kind of a risk for those who aren't sure if it is something they would like. Although if you really want one with all the additional features, like any computer/electronic item, there are plenty of the slightly older models that are available at greatly reduced prices on Ebay, Amazon, and other places like that. I would also think that since there are probably others like Keith that just don't like them, you may be able to find a perfectly good used one for a fraction of the original cost.
> 
> As an alternative, Wacom offers the "Bamboo" line of tablets which is a great low-cost starting point if you are interested in obtaining a pen and tablet and want to start with a brand new one. I was never sure how well these would work, but last week I was fortunate to pick one up at an online auction in our area which benefited the cats that live at the fishing wharf nearby. I picked it up for a mere $15 (probably because no one really knew how to use it or what it was) and I was thrilled to have something to use as a backup or to take with to use with the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture above, it looks pretty similar to my Intous3 tablet. Of course there are fewer features, but since I don't use many of the features offered anyway, I think it is certainly sufficient for someone who is just getting their feet wet regarding tablets. Besides - the Bamboo tablets are offered for a starting price of somewhere around $80, which makes it much less of a risk for those who are not sure if they like it. Another thing is that they all come with mice (as did my Intuos) so that you can make the transition gradually. I do want to make a note though that I still use a Logitech cordless mouse along with my tablet because the Wacom mouse needs to be used only on the surface of the tablet in order for it to track. I find that rather restricting and I like to have a regular mouse handy because I have a tendency to walk away from my computer carrying my pen.  The idea is good though.
> 
> Again, it is all something that is a personal preference. After I hooked up my Bamboo tablet yesterday and played with it a little, I could feel the difference just a bit. My Intous3 has a much better level of sensitivity and I am able to fine tune it very precisely to how I like my pen to "feel" and track. But the Bamboo is not very far behind, and I do feel that for the money, it is a pretty good deal. In looking on the Wacom site, there are three different Bamboo tablets available now that are all under $100. There is a fourth that is $200, and I am sure that has the most features, but if you don't want to take a risk and really aren't sure that a pen is what you want, you may be better off with the lower cost choices. The Bamboo "Splash" tablet that I have is no longer listed on the site, and I expect that they don't make them new anymore, but for $15 I didn't feel I could go wrong.
> 
> I will be spending the rest of the day today finishing up drawing. Perhaps then I will have something nice to show you all. So far it is going well and I have pretty much mapped out what I wanted to do, so I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead.


OOhhhh! That's FUN! Be sure to keep me posted how you like it! I would love to know what you think of it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Paint! *

Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.

While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.

I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.

I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.

I already know that I will enjoy today!










Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Paint! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.
> 
> While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.
> 
> I already know that I will enjoy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


That, they will…......come alive, Sheila.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Paint! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.
> 
> While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.
> 
> I already know that I will enjoy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Sheila have fun 

Jamie


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Paint! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.
> 
> While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.
> 
> I already know that I will enjoy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Look forward to seeing the new stuff.

I know it goes against tradition but could projects be designed using different woods for color, like intarsia?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Paint! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.
> 
> While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.
> 
> I already know that I will enjoy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Oh sure, Jay! I do it all the time! It is just that sometimes people have trouble getting exotic woods and also everyone doesn't have the means to plane them to the proper thicknesses. Then there is the cost . . .

I usually like to give several options so that people are able to use what is available to them and in their budget and still make a nice project. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Paint! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.
> 
> While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.
> 
> I already know that I will enjoy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Hi Sheila
Hope you had a great day creating. Looking forward to seeing the results!
it was a beautiful summers day here and I've just come inside after spending the day in the workshop. I'm loving this weather!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Paint! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short. I did accomplish a great deal yesterday and finished up my drawing for the next project. Today I am going to cut the pieces out and begin the painting process. That is always fun for me.
> 
> While I love the woodworking part of my job and really enjoy the scrolling, I also love doing the painting process on things, too. I am often torn between creating painting patterns and scrolling patterns and many times I try to do both versions of the same thing.
> 
> I am excited about the next few days and seeing my ideas come to life. I hope they come out as I envisioned them, and I will certainly keep you all updated as to how it is going.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today, and hope you have time to do some things that make you happy.
> 
> I already know that I will enjoy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in creation has its appointed painter or poet and remains in bondage like the princess in the fairy tale 'til its appropriate liberator comes to set it free. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


Hi, Anna: I am glad you are having such lovely weather. We are having it here too! I wish it were always like this! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*

I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.

There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.

Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.

I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.

So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.

I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.

I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.

I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.










Have a wonderful Wednesday!

The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


Beside being a gr8 scroller, you're a darn good speaker. Well said Sheila.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


Sheila you sometimes have to go with the flow, the time you take
now is what save your customers time later. I always think that it will
be ready when its ready and no sooner.
I'm middle of stock building and stock was run down real low so I'll be
busy on that for a while, I don't see many personal projects being finished 
anytime soon, but that can change if I get into a rut with production. It is 
nice to know that I have a loyal customer base.
I had a customer buying a second Seiza bench/meditation stool within six
months. I thought perhaps he had broken his first one and if so I would fix 
it for free. No problems with the stool. he was mugged for his stool, poor guy
I felt so bad. I think I may send him a bespoke one, that way it wood be worth 
mugging him for. LoL

I love my job
Sheila and friends have a great day and drink lotsa tea
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


Roger - you are always so nice! Thank you very much! 

Jamie - I really believe that taking the extra time now will make things better for the customers. Yesterday I cut everything out and then I decided to change about half of the pieces! I redrew parts and recut them and I think that they will look better, and be better for those making them too. Things on paper don't always translate to reality in the same way. Lots of times I am asked by people if I want them to cut my designs so I can keep drawing. Besides enjoying the cutting process, I like to know from experience that what I am offering others is really correct and the only way I can really do that is by cutting and creating the project myself. I never regret that. I am also better able to answer questions that may come up regarding the projects from a first hand standpoint. There is just no other way for me.

Tea is good. Peppermint is still my favorite, although they have a herbal black cherry that is nice too. Hot or cold, I find it refreshing and very much a treat. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


Excellent thoughts here for sure. Well written and inspiring!

Have a great day,

Joe


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


Good Morning Sheila, 
Your finished project will be great! I'm still working on carving my great nephew's head and yesterday I spent the whole afternoon getting the chin right and carving in the nostrils. It's been a long process but I'm learning lots along the way and feel that it's finally taking shape. It's amazing how the hours just disappear when you are focused on something you enjoy.
Have a great day Sheila.


----------



## snoman1973

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


I'm new to LJ but that post definitely set my mind in the right direction. I need to slow down and smell the sawdust once and a while. I'm also a novice scroller with big ideas of what I'd like to create but limited skills and budget for more wood. In today's instant gratification world, things that are well thought out and well planned, don't get the respect they once did and truly deserve. So take all the time you need to make it come out the way you like Sheila. I'm sure the end result will make it well worth the wait.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little, Things are Coming Together*
> 
> I suppose you can say that I am cautious. There are days when I feel that I am clear as to what I want to accomplish, but more so than not, I step slowly and carefully to move ahead. I suppose this comes from years of trial and error and from my younger days of running head strong into something without thinking it through all the way.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong with that, as more so than not, doing something on the fly brings us to a place of new discoveries and broadens our horizons. But somehow as we get older, we are less inclined to take the same risks, as we have been stung by acting on our whims before and we are looking for something that is perhaps has a more predictable outcome.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find that I am moving slower with the pattern that I am working on right now. I know how I want it to turn out, and I have a pretty clear thought in my mind of what it will look like. It will, however take a bit of time and care to create it if I want it to look as I envision it. It isn't something that I feel that I can rush through and still have good results. So I am moving ahead with care.
> 
> I may skip a day here and there with writing while this is in development. I would prefer to get a bit further along in the process before I begin to share the results with you. Part of that is because I find already that I am changing things along the way, seeing that what I originally created would be best done differently. I know you all understand this.
> 
> So with that said, again I will have a short post today. I hope that in the end that you all will feel that this design will merit the extra thought and time I am taking to create it. In my own head, I think it is kind of cool, and if it turns out even close to what I want it to be, I will be happy.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I must admit that I slipped away yesterday and took my car and washed it. It needed it after the long winter and it felt good to be out in the fresh air for at least a bit.
> 
> I have much to do today. But most importantly, I think I will be having fun. Seeing things come to life is probably the best part of the process and I am excited about seeing how things will develop. I know I will enjoy every moment.
> 
> I hope you all get a chance to do something that you enjoy doing today. Even if you steal away for a short time for a change of pace. It is amazing how much it can elevate your mood and boost your energy. Remember that you need to take time to do the things you enjoy every day in order to have a happier life. It's the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was. - Walt West


Hi, Anna - I am sorry I missed your post yesterday! I can't believe that you are carving a PERSON!! Wow! That is something that I would imagine will be a huge challenge! I have been asked to paint people's portraits from photographs (children, parents, etc) and I graciously turned them down. I was too frightened that I would not do a good job and insult them. At least when I paint animals, they won't complain back to me that they don't like it! LOL

I admire you a great deal for taking that on, and after seeing your carvings, I know you will do a great job! You know I expect to see pictures! 

Thank you so much Snoman. I also tend to forget that everything doesn't have to be finished up quickly. For me with doing this for a living, I sometimes feel the pressure more to produce patterns quickly. But then I see that the finished product isn't what I envisioned and either I scrap the project altogether of redo it - both being a huge waste of time and resources (not to mention the blow to my self-esteem for 'screwing up' in the first place!)

Yes - I am taking the day to really do a good job on this project. I am enjoying the process and keeping my mind set in a good place. Hopefully, they will look good in the end. 
Thank you for your comments!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Staying On Top of Things*

The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.

I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.

It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.

I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.

The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.

However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.

This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.

When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.

In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.

As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.

So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.










It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.

It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.

I wish you all a great weekend.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Staying On Top of Things*
> 
> The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.
> 
> I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.
> 
> It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.
> 
> I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.
> 
> The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.
> 
> However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.
> 
> This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.
> 
> When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.
> 
> In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.
> 
> So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.
> 
> It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend.


Hi Sheila,

I have to say, I applaud your being able to make a living doing what you're doing. I know there have been times when the smart thing to do would have been to throw in the towel and go get a job. Determination and stubbornness goes a long way in keeping small businesses going. (in my case, being too dumb to give up)

As a business owner, I know how slow times need to be recognized as part of the game, but it is so difficult to do. I have a partner in another business, and when the phones don't ring for an hour, he wanders around picking up phones to see if there's a dial tone. You'd think after thirty years, he'd have learned that its part of the game, but nope. Quiet times still scare him.

Again, I admire your efforts and abilities.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Staying On Top of Things*
> 
> The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.
> 
> I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.
> 
> It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.
> 
> I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.
> 
> The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.
> 
> However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.
> 
> This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.
> 
> When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.
> 
> In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.
> 
> So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.
> 
> It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend.


Good Morning Sheila,
I'm with Lee. I think that it is great that you keep going and keep your business afloat with new ideas and new venues. It's not an easy task in today's economy and techno age. Your business ethics and your great designs will keep you forefront in the market. 
Enjoy your day. I think our sunshine is disappearing for a few days. Ah well, we need the rain too!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Staying On Top of Things*
> 
> The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.
> 
> I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.
> 
> It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.
> 
> I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.
> 
> The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.
> 
> However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.
> 
> This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.
> 
> When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.
> 
> In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.
> 
> So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.
> 
> It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend.


Hi Sheila,
I noticed the base that you painted the top face only… the curves. At a glance, I thought it was a different cut too. Now you gave me an idea that if you make 3 objects or more then overlay all of them in a certain arrangement, I can make variations of geometrical figures and I can also expose the design of the sides. I really appreciate how you create those innovations of your originals to make anybody say "WOW!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Staying On Top of Things*
> 
> The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.
> 
> I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.
> 
> It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.
> 
> I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.
> 
> The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.
> 
> However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.
> 
> This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.
> 
> When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.
> 
> In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.
> 
> So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.
> 
> It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend.


Thank you so much Lee, Anna and Bert. You are all certainly all important influences on me and some of my best cheerleaders. I honestly can say that without your encouragement and support, I don't think that I would be in the same place that I am.

Lee - I agree with you wholeheartedly. I go through the same thing of wondering why I am crazy enough to do what I am doing. There are lots of people that think we are coasting along here and don't realize the struggles we have to fact just to stay in business. But looking at the alternatives, like you I think that it is worth the fight to do something I love. I wonder if we ever will get over the insecurities we experience during those slow times. I know I am not there yet. Even when I do well, I try to work harder because I know from doing this a long time that it doesn't always last. To me it is like riding a bike - If you stop peddling, you will no longer move forward.

Anna - your support is greatly appreciated also. I love hearing about your day and what you are up to and feel as if I have made a good friend on the other side of the country. I love seeing your projects and I really appreciate your input and ideas. Thanks for your friendship and support.

And Bert - You always put a thoughtful perspective on things. I admire your work very much and I also learn from your postings. It really is satisfying to think that something that I make will spark a fire in you to apply it to your own ideas in some way. Thank you too for taking the time to become my friend. 

I appreciate you all very much!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Staying On Top of Things*
> 
> The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.
> 
> I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.
> 
> It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.
> 
> I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.
> 
> The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.
> 
> However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.
> 
> This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.
> 
> When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.
> 
> In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.
> 
> So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.
> 
> It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend.


Great analogy. Like you said, when you stop pedaling…it doesn't take long before your efforts disappear, unless of course you're on a hill, facing down. As you know, I have been physically away from woodworking for a while and I imagine most LJ's have no longer have any idea who I am.

In my current business, if we're not constantly tweaking our website, the same thing will happen. And, being a new business, we don't know when the usual slow times are. What's worse is Google is always changing their algorithms, without notice or regard to what their screwing up on existing websites, it really keeps us on guard and off balance.

Oh well, as one of my good friend says…onwards and sideways.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Staying On Top of Things*
> 
> The past couple of days have been truly busy. All of a sudden I went from being practically caught up with my designs to having several important deadlines looming over the next couple of weeks. I did not miss writing because I was slacking or taking time off, but rather I took the extra hour or so it requires for me to post to catch up on correspondence and emails and other things like that. I am sticking by my usual complaint of not being enough hours in the day to complete all I would like.
> 
> I am "getting there" on my projects though, and I do admit that I miss the correspondence that I have with you all through writing these posts. While I realize that it does take some time out of my day to keep up with things, I also realize that because of how I do things, it is the source of a great source of joy and inspiration for me each day, and I have missed that.
> 
> It is our slower season for selling patterns. But like the story of "The Ant and the Grasshopper" that I retell every now and then to you, this is the time when we sometimes need to work our hardest. It is time to lay the ground work for the autumn and holiday seasons and not a time to slow down.
> 
> I am always concerned about things during these months, but with each passing year I realize that it is just part of the cycle for our business, and I need to allow it to play itself out and not let it cloud my thinking. It is however a good opportunity to start thinking about new venues along with new designs and that way we can continue to expand the business and allow it to grow. So I look at it as a good thing.
> 
> The design that I was working on last week was accepted by the magazine that I submitted it to. I was thrilled to hear that, as it will be the first time my patterns will be published with this company, and will be the first time that I will be seen by a somewhat different demographic. I suppose that is part of why I felt a bit of pressure when creating it, as working in a new arena for new people left me with lots of unknowns, which can be frightening. While I never take for granted having my projects displayed in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, after working with them for fifteen years I am familiar with their expectations and I have earned their respect and I don't feel pressure.
> 
> However, working with a new publication is much like the first day on a new job. One feels a bit awkward and unsure of themselves, even if they know they will do a good job. It takes a couple of rounds I expect to feel a bit more at ease. That will come with time.
> 
> This week has been pretty much consumed by designing a new submission for a painting kit. I still don't really want to show it just yet until I am completely done with it. It is a bit involved and I have been really and truly working about it diligently every day. There have been a couple of instances where I spent hours painting only to take the sander to the piece and do it over, changing some of the aspects of the design to better suit what I was thinking. It is just a slow process. But I am happy with what I have done so far, and I am in the home stretch. I may even finish it up today.
> 
> When it is completed, I need to refocus on my other deadlines. I have them all lined up in order of urgency. It is possible to accomplish them, but only with strict attention and discipline. But I am pretty good at that for the most part, and I think they are all attainable.
> 
> In the mean time, I may not post every single day. As I get a sound footing with these new ventures, I would rather err on the side of being conservative rather than show my hand before its time. While Creative Woodworks likes that I show and promote my work here for you all to see, I am not sure of the policies of the new magazine and I would rather wait just a bit to do that until I am positive that it is OK to do so. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As far as my painting that I am doing, it is more for my own peace of mind that I hold my cards close for just a little bit on this one too. I work in a competitive business and I have been told more than once that I put myself out here too much or too early. Part of me doesn't think that would have a negative impact on things, but as I said, I am sitting on the cautious side lately so I thought I would play it safe®. Such is the world in which we live.
> 
> So for today, I settled for posting a new project in my gallery. I tend to fall behind on that part of things and I had intended to get all the new pieces in there in the next couple of weeks. I posted the Pocket Full of Posies candle tray for those of you who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fitting for the time, as spring has definitely come to our area.
> 
> It is somewhat foggy here this morning, but the fog should be lifting shortly. I had forgotten how that happens in the summer months, as the sun is up now at 6am and more so than not, it is overcast early only to be clear and sunny by noon. A sure sign that summer is on its way.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend.


We also fight the "google battle" all the time Lee. So much of our time is spent working on things that our customers don't really see. The behind the scene stuff is really a sponge when it comes to our time. But as you said, they keep changing and keep us on our toes regarding our site and the advertising aspect of it.

For being a designer, I sometimes feel that I don't do enough new designs (even though I work all day, nearly every day!) It does get frustrating sometimes to feel like we are going sideways, but that is preferred to backwards, I suppose.

It is nice to know some people understand and that we are not alone in feeling this way. Knowing that other companies that I admire experience similar things sometimes helps. Thanks so much for your input. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Contest For You to Enter!*

Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.

In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.

In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!

Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:










Included in the prize package is:

One Heat Applicator Wand 
One Bent Tweezer
Two Trays
Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels

plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started - 
2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
6mm/SS30 (2 gross)

$54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!

AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!

I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.

The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.

You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!

If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:

Rhinestone Canada Contest

Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.










You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.

I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.

I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Hey hey hey…....... Happy Mothers Day to you and all the other mothers out there. Take today off..


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Hi Sheila,

Happy Mothers Day!

I watched the video of you applying the hotfix rhinestones. Your work is always so professional looking. On the happy birthday piece, the color of the letters, the outlining and the rhinestones. You always seem to know when and what to add.

It's your artistic ability shinning through.

Lee


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Happy mother's day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Thank you all! I miss my children terribly, but I hope to talk to them today and catch up a little. I have my furry babies here too. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Happy Mother's Day Sheila. I do have a question about the rhinestones-would you be willing to recommend a starter order or is the contest set a good one to start with? I am toying with the idea of using them but I don't want to go "hog wild" yet.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Hi, Rick:
The starter set is really great. You absolutely need the heat wand and the curved tweezers. I found that I use the 3mm and 4mm stones the most. I would start with the basic colors or even clear. That goes with everything. That way too you can get used to them and I will bet you will keep thinking of more and more stuff that you can use them with. I think the 5 gross bags are best because you don't realize how fast you go through 144 stones. The prices are really low and the quality is high. I see little difference in the Korean stones and the DMC stones. They are all brilliant. I bought both kinds due to size and color more than anything. The lower cost one are still shiny and very beautiful. I don't know what colors are offered in the kit, but I am thinking that Linda (the owner) will include the best selling stones.

Of course - I went CRAZY and made about four orders since January, adding colors and sizes each time so that now I have many (most!) of them. I don't regret it though.

Let me know how you do with them. I really love the service and Linda makes sure that the customer is happy. I don't think you will regret ordering from them. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Thanks Sheila. I already have ideas of where to use them. I just made some of Diana's 3d bats and I think they would look great with red eyes. I will post pictures after I decide on how I'm going with the eyes.
Rick


----------



## DocSavage45

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Hey Sheila,

I remember way back when your blog was just starting and you are still going strong! *Congratulations on Mother's Day and for being persistent !*


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Happy Mother's Day Sheila! 
I agree with you on the Rhinestones. I got the starter kit at first to see how much I would use the stones. It was all clear 
rhinestones in the starter kit that I got and very soon after I started to use them I put in another order. I have used them on wood, fabric, leather and cards. It's just about time to put in another order!
Enjoy your day. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest For You to Enter!*
> 
> Today should be the final day of painting for me on my project. I realize that it has taken a while, but I really wanted it to be nice and something that I am proud to submit. I wish I were a faster painter. I am on a page on Facebook and I see the amount of work that these talented ladies make in such a short time and I am completely astounded. But I tend to pick and poke and take a while longer to accomplish something. Especially when I am designing and doing it for the first time. But that is just me.
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to bring something to your attention that you may be interested in. A while back, I talked about a company called Rhinestones Canada. I really love this company and its products. No matter what type of creating you do (painting, woodworking, carving, etc.) I think there is always some room to add a hint of sparkle to your projects. Now I am not saying that you have to go crazy with it (although - sometimes that is exactly what I do!) but even adding a hint of shine could really bring out the best of your projects and give them a finished and professional look that will make them stand out among the rest.
> 
> In any case, since I have been using the rhinestones from Rhinestones Canada in several of my projects, the owner Linda and my editor Debbie came up with a great idea - they decided to have a CONTEST where a lucky winner would receive a beautiful rhinestone starter pack as a prize! I thought this was really cool!
> 
> Below is a picture of all the stuff the winner will receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in the prize package is:
> 
> One Heat Applicator Wand
> One Bent Tweezer
> Two Trays
> Two Six-Compartment Storage Wheels
> 
> plus LOTS of beautiful rhinestones to get you started -
> 2mm/SS6 (5 gross)
> 3mm/SS10 (5 gross)
> 4mm/SS16 (5 gross)
> 5mm/SS20 (5 gross)
> 6mm/SS30 (2 gross)
> 
> $54.75 Total Retail Value of Each Starter Kit!
> 
> AND . . . they aren't just giving one prize away - they are giving THREE full sets! That is pretty awesome I think!
> 
> I have purchased what I would call "lots" of rhinestones from Rhinstone Canada and I once again want to tell you what a great company this is. Every time I ordered, it is shipped the same day. The prices are really reasonable and when I actually get the rhinestones, I am amazed that they are so beautiful in person. The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> The best news yet is that I have heard from many of my customers who also placed orders there and they were all just as happy with them as I am. I love having a place to order online where there is always a great selection and service and fair prices. It really makes my life easy and I am so happy to find this great company.
> 
> You can see a video of me applying the hotfix rhinestones to a project HERE. (It is the video entitled "Embellishing with Hot Fix Rhinestones" at the top of the page) It is really easy (and FUN!) to do and it really makes my projects look beautiful!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest and look around the site, the link to it is here:
> 
> Rhinestone Canada Contest
> 
> Just click on the link on the middle of the page to go to the entry form. Be sure to enter by June 1st to be eligible for one of the three prize packages. Even if you don't win, I really do recommend them if you are looking for a way to add a touch of shine to your projects. With Christmas coming up before we know it, I am sure you will think of many ways you can use these beautiful stones. I know they look stunning on the ornaments that I used on my little spring tree. They really pick up and reflect the light and make it look special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will literally find hundreds of uses for these.
> 
> I hope you have a great Sunday today. It is raining here, but we really do need it. It is a quiet and gentle rain and actually rather nice.
> 
> I want to wish all the moms a Happy Mother's Day too! Have a great Sunday!


Hi, Doc! Yep - you would have thought I would run out of things to say by now. Who would have thought. I am approaching my three year anniversary here on LJ's and I have enjoyed every minute of it. I am glad that people still stop by to read and I truly enjoy the friendships that I have made here. Thank you for stopping by also!

Anna - it pretty much rained the entire day yesterday, but that is OK. I think we needed some and the trees are finally looking green. Spring seems to be coming so late this year!

As for the rhinestones, I also think that having the clear ones to start is the way to go. They always look beautiful and you can go from there adding colors as you like. I am not partial to green, but the light green peridot stones and the dark green stones are both really beautiful. They surprised me! I think you just have to try them to see what works for each individual.

Happy mother's day to you too! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quick Correction on the Contest*

Good morning! I just want to write a quick correction to the contest sponsored by Rhinestone Canada that I mentioned yesterday. In yesterday's post, I stated that all entries needed to be in by June 1st. But the cut off date for the contest was actually *July 1, 2013*. I am sorry for the error. I write my blog pretty early in the morning and my eyes aren't always awake when I do!

If you want to enter the contest, the link is here: Rhinestones Canada Giveaway

If you missed it, they are offering three starter kits and working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to promote the contest. I hope you decide to enter.

As for me today, it is Monday and I am still finishing up the tail end of the new painting project. I am pretty close to the end of it, but I must admit I did some slacking yesterday as well as went and did some visiting. By the time I came home, it was a bit late to finish up so that is what is on the agenda today.

I am really getting anxious to finish this project up. It seems as if I have been working on it forever. When I look back, it really only has been a week but I suppose for my standards that is a long time. I have had to sand and do over some of the pieces because I didn't like how they turned out initially, but when I re-did them, I was much happier so the energy wasn't wasted.

I am also thinking in the direction of my next deadline(s) which are quickly approaching. The next couple of weeks will be pretty busy. But I always do enjoy that and look forward to seeing these ideas come to life.

Today is sunny and quiet and beautiful. For the first time this year, I can look across the road to the trees by the river and they no longer appear bare. The leaves are finally growing and it is finally looking like spring. We had rain all weekend and I am sure that helped the cause. I understand that several people had snow fall. My goodness the weather has been fickle! In any case, it is what it is and we just have to go along with what comes our way and make the best of it. I have some plans in the works so that I can spend some quality time working at the beach this year. that will be a nice change of pace for me if I can manage to accomplish things without a computer. We'll see . . .

So with that said, I am going to get to work. Last week while on Pinterest I found a load of vintage cat pictures and I will be filling in with them here when I don't have a relevant picture for you. I hope it makes you smile.










Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Correction on the Contest*
> 
> Good morning! I just want to write a quick correction to the contest sponsored by Rhinestone Canada that I mentioned yesterday. In yesterday's post, I stated that all entries needed to be in by June 1st. But the cut off date for the contest was actually *July 1, 2013*. I am sorry for the error. I write my blog pretty early in the morning and my eyes aren't always awake when I do!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest, the link is here: Rhinestones Canada Giveaway
> 
> If you missed it, they are offering three starter kits and working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to promote the contest. I hope you decide to enter.
> 
> As for me today, it is Monday and I am still finishing up the tail end of the new painting project. I am pretty close to the end of it, but I must admit I did some slacking yesterday as well as went and did some visiting. By the time I came home, it was a bit late to finish up so that is what is on the agenda today.
> 
> I am really getting anxious to finish this project up. It seems as if I have been working on it forever. When I look back, it really only has been a week but I suppose for my standards that is a long time. I have had to sand and do over some of the pieces because I didn't like how they turned out initially, but when I re-did them, I was much happier so the energy wasn't wasted.
> 
> I am also thinking in the direction of my next deadline(s) which are quickly approaching. The next couple of weeks will be pretty busy. But I always do enjoy that and look forward to seeing these ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is sunny and quiet and beautiful. For the first time this year, I can look across the road to the trees by the river and they no longer appear bare. The leaves are finally growing and it is finally looking like spring. We had rain all weekend and I am sure that helped the cause. I understand that several people had snow fall. My goodness the weather has been fickle! In any case, it is what it is and we just have to go along with what comes our way and make the best of it. I have some plans in the works so that I can spend some quality time working at the beach this year. that will be a nice change of pace for me if I can manage to accomplish things without a computer. We'll see . . .
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get to work. Last week while on Pinterest I found a load of vintage cat pictures and I will be filling in with them here when I don't have a relevant picture for you. I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Love the cute picture! Wouldn't that frame be really nice scroll-sawed!
Enjoy your day and the sun.


----------



## Patti

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Correction on the Contest*
> 
> Good morning! I just want to write a quick correction to the contest sponsored by Rhinestone Canada that I mentioned yesterday. In yesterday's post, I stated that all entries needed to be in by June 1st. But the cut off date for the contest was actually *July 1, 2013*. I am sorry for the error. I write my blog pretty early in the morning and my eyes aren't always awake when I do!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest, the link is here: Rhinestones Canada Giveaway
> 
> If you missed it, they are offering three starter kits and working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to promote the contest. I hope you decide to enter.
> 
> As for me today, it is Monday and I am still finishing up the tail end of the new painting project. I am pretty close to the end of it, but I must admit I did some slacking yesterday as well as went and did some visiting. By the time I came home, it was a bit late to finish up so that is what is on the agenda today.
> 
> I am really getting anxious to finish this project up. It seems as if I have been working on it forever. When I look back, it really only has been a week but I suppose for my standards that is a long time. I have had to sand and do over some of the pieces because I didn't like how they turned out initially, but when I re-did them, I was much happier so the energy wasn't wasted.
> 
> I am also thinking in the direction of my next deadline(s) which are quickly approaching. The next couple of weeks will be pretty busy. But I always do enjoy that and look forward to seeing these ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is sunny and quiet and beautiful. For the first time this year, I can look across the road to the trees by the river and they no longer appear bare. The leaves are finally growing and it is finally looking like spring. We had rain all weekend and I am sure that helped the cause. I understand that several people had snow fall. My goodness the weather has been fickle! In any case, it is what it is and we just have to go along with what comes our way and make the best of it. I have some plans in the works so that I can spend some quality time working at the beach this year. that will be a nice change of pace for me if I can manage to accomplish things without a computer. We'll see . . .
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get to work. Last week while on Pinterest I found a load of vintage cat pictures and I will be filling in with them here when I don't have a relevant picture for you. I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I really enjoy reading your posts and the cat photos ~~


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Correction on the Contest*
> 
> Good morning! I just want to write a quick correction to the contest sponsored by Rhinestone Canada that I mentioned yesterday. In yesterday's post, I stated that all entries needed to be in by June 1st. But the cut off date for the contest was actually *July 1, 2013*. I am sorry for the error. I write my blog pretty early in the morning and my eyes aren't always awake when I do!
> 
> If you want to enter the contest, the link is here: Rhinestones Canada Giveaway
> 
> If you missed it, they are offering three starter kits and working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to promote the contest. I hope you decide to enter.
> 
> As for me today, it is Monday and I am still finishing up the tail end of the new painting project. I am pretty close to the end of it, but I must admit I did some slacking yesterday as well as went and did some visiting. By the time I came home, it was a bit late to finish up so that is what is on the agenda today.
> 
> I am really getting anxious to finish this project up. It seems as if I have been working on it forever. When I look back, it really only has been a week but I suppose for my standards that is a long time. I have had to sand and do over some of the pieces because I didn't like how they turned out initially, but when I re-did them, I was much happier so the energy wasn't wasted.
> 
> I am also thinking in the direction of my next deadline(s) which are quickly approaching. The next couple of weeks will be pretty busy. But I always do enjoy that and look forward to seeing these ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is sunny and quiet and beautiful. For the first time this year, I can look across the road to the trees by the river and they no longer appear bare. The leaves are finally growing and it is finally looking like spring. We had rain all weekend and I am sure that helped the cause. I understand that several people had snow fall. My goodness the weather has been fickle! In any case, it is what it is and we just have to go along with what comes our way and make the best of it. I have some plans in the works so that I can spend some quality time working at the beach this year. that will be a nice change of pace for me if I can manage to accomplish things without a computer. We'll see . . .
> 
> So with that said, I am going to get to work. Last week while on Pinterest I found a load of vintage cat pictures and I will be filling in with them here when I don't have a relevant picture for you. I hope it makes you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Anna - I was thinking the same thing! I noticed the frame as I posted and thought I would see about converting it to being scrolled.  
Patti - I am glad you do. Days like this when I am just kind of finishing up stuff, I use my kitty pictures to fill in things. I like to have at least one picture each day and I really enjoy these funny cat pictures. I am glad you like them too. I will keep posting them as long as people don't mind.

I wish both of you ladies a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*

Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.

Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.

I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy

When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.

While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.

The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.

Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.










I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.

In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:










I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.

One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.

(After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)

One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.

I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.

But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.

It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.

Have a wonderful and creative day.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


crazy good.

Where do you get all that talent?

Lee


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


Another excellent pattern, Sheila. I have been following the key and spoon explosion that is going on in the Tole world and find it interesting, but not being a painter have not jumped on the band wagon yet. I have teamed up with a great friend of ours to continue on the tole painting side of The Scroller and Tole, so it may happen yet. I also placed an order with Rhinestones Canada and am now waiting for delivery.
Rick


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


*Hi Sheila: Beautifully sweet Xmas ornaments!!* 
I agree with the size factor because I prefer dainty ornaments (myself) such as your 'adorables' ... rather than big honk'n ones that threaten to break off limbs! 
And … I know all about preparing for that season well in advance, having gone through the craft-fair-scene years back. Lots of fun … and lots struggles to get everything done in time.
Good luck with your designs Sheila, but hope you also find time to smell the roses … when they appear! I have relatives back east (having come from PEI), so realize your slower start into summer. *All the more reason to spend creative time in the shop!*


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


Sheila they are wonderful, very creative and colourful.

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


Sheila, these are beautiful ornaments. I love the detail you put into your painted projects. I agree on the size. One of these days, I will restock my paint pots and get back to some painting! So when is some-one going to invent a 36 hour day please? 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


Amazing. Santa will be here before we know it


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Task Done (Sort of!) On to the Next!*
> 
> Well I finally finished what I had been working on for the past several days. At least "Phase 1" of the design - creating the first prototypes. I now feel pretty good about things and feel like I am able to move forward with other things.
> 
> Designing painting patterns is a great deal different than designing woodworking patterns. When working on scrolling patterns, the bulk of the time is spent in the drawing. Once the computer work is done there are usually only some minor adjustments to the pattern needed before it is ready to go. But painting patterns are much different.
> 
> I usually need to make the projects a couple of times before I am satisfied with the final result. I sketch it and rough cut it, and then I add color and paint. This is where many modifications take place and where most of my time is spent. What I had envisioned in my head doesn't always match what I am painting. I also find that many times I change my mind as to what color I will use for which part and I sometimes wind up re-painting pieces several times before I am happy
> 
> When the prototypes are finished, I then am able to finish up the line work, based on what I had finally settled on painting. I then paint the "final" pieces which will be photographed (many times as I re-paint them, to record each step of painting for the pattern packets) and use the final pieces for the pattern pictures and for advertising them. It is a much more involved process.
> 
> While some may feel that it is a bit redundant to paint and repaint things again, I actually don't mind it. I think that it allows me to really understand the pattern, which in turn helps me explain things better in the instructions. I also think it gives a better resulting pattern.
> 
> The packet that I have been working on for the last week or so has been the "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments." Lately, keys have been a really popular theme for painters. They make really cute ornaments and it seems that everyone has their own take on making designs for them.
> 
> Last year, I created my "Key to My Heart" plaque (SLD405) and I really loved cutting the ornate key for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several "Key Projects" on the drawing board at this time, and you will see the results of them as I create them. I used to worry that others may jump on this idea if I showed my hand too early, but I am sure that there may be many others out there already and I am confident that what I am thinking will have my own personal look and they will stand on their own. What will be, will be.
> 
> In any case, I haven't seen anyone create a "12 days of Christmas" Key set so I will be the first as far as I know to do so. I am rather excited about the set and like the way it is looking at this point. Below is a picture of the prototype set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with them and I think they came out pretty nice. I have a few modifications in mind for them, but you will need to wait to see that until I have the final pieces made.
> 
> One thing that I did was make these keys approximately 4" long. After finishing, I noticed that many of the keys and key pieces that are on the market are 7" long. I blew up the line work on the computer and printed copies that equaled 6" in length and I must say that they looked quite large. I honestly wouldn't want a dozen monster sized keys on my tree (or wreath or garland or package) and I believe that I am going to keep my pieces a bit smaller.
> 
> (After all - I don't have to follow the flock, do I?)
> 
> One good thing about being a painter who cuts her own pieces is that I have the freedom to do anything I please in that department. I am fortunate that I am able to change things as I wish without having to depend on someone else to change with me. That is probably one of the reasons that I took up scroll sawing in the first place.
> 
> I hope you like these preliminary keys. I really do like them and I hope that they will be well received by my painting customers. They really were a lot of fun to make and will make a wonderful set. I will be working on the final version of them soon.
> 
> But for now, I need to switch gears and spend the next week or so working on my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Their holiday issue projects are due soon, and I think I know just the thing to make for them. I will certainly unveil my plans as they become clearer to me.
> 
> It is odd to be thinking so much of Christmas in the month of May. But time goes by so quickly and before we know it, the holiday season will be here and we will all be scurrying about making our gifts. Now is the time to be busy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is cool here, but calm. Little by little things are greening up and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day.


Thank you all for the supportive comments. I am sorry that I didn't answer yesterday, but we were without internet from right after I posted the blog until evening. As a result, I had a huge amount of emails to catch up on so I wasn't really able to reply until now.

I am glad you like the keys. I wanted something that would show up nicely on the tree. As I said, I have some ideas to finish these off and make them look even better.

The 7" size looked GIANT! I can't imagine making them that big for a tree, unless you are Marshall Field's or Macy's and have a huge tree. I think the smaller size is what I would consider "ornament" size. I can't believe that all of those keys that are so popular are that large, but I double checked and they are.

Oh well, I never really went along with what everyone else was doing anyway. I haven't figured out if that is a good thing or a bad thing. 

Again - thanks for the encouragement. It feels great!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Day Without Internet*

Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.

Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.

At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.

I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.

After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.

I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.

In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."

Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.

Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.

If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.

In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.

Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.










I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


That is always a shock. We've all got very accustomed to this cyberspace thing. It's hard to believe how we all survived without it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


I wasn't in as much of a "panic" as I usually am. Perhaps I needed the break! 

Have a great day Roger!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


Know you're a cat? Me, 'ow!

When we lost ours for a couple of days recently I was also lost. Its amazing just how reliant on it we have become in the last 10 to 15 years. Brings back memories of how we used to live when its not there. I'm glad its the present day and not then in some respects. However privacy is a great thing. Some people I work with don't ever turn their phones off. 'I was woken up by people texting me all night' one of them said. 'Turn it off then' I said. You should have seen the look of horror, at the thought of being un-contactable, that greeted me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


I must say I had mixed feelings. I have been feeling a bit 'overwhelmed' these days so I think it wasn't such a bad thing. I didn't feel any of the panic that I felt when this happened previously. Secretly, I thought - Humm . . . an excuse to not be available! But I am paying the price today, catching up with things. I keep telling myself that I will take one day "off" per week, but I don't see that happening any time soon. I am a softy when it comes to people asking things and I just can't sit and not acknowledge messages from friends or customers. Perhaps that is why those days as the beach are so coveted. People can't believe that neither Keith or myself have a cell phone. I wouldn't know how to text a message if you had a gun to my head. For now at least, I will say that is a good thing. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


A day off the the internet is not a bad thing! I think we have become too reliant on electronics for communication. I think it's great to be able to keep in touch with family and friends overseas or across the country but sometimes we forget to take time for ourselves as we have become so available all the time. I have a rule in my house that when anyone comes to visit all devices are turned off. That way we can have a very pleasant uninterrupted visit. So don't feel guilty Sheila. Enjoy those peaceful and quiet times.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


I agree Anna. Electronics are a great thing, but people need to know where to draw the line. I think that texting is the worst. People NEVER seem to stop texting. I think it is rude when you are with someone and their head is down in their lap and they are talking to others at the same time. More and more when we are out we see this happening. As I said, I am rather proud that I don't have a cell phone. I don't want to be "that" connected to people. Good news or bad, it will wait until I am home.

I loved the pictures you sent me yesterday. I am still catching up on correspondences though and need to get back to you. I hope you have a great day. It is bright and sunny here, yet cool and nice. Just beautiful. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


A day to smell the roses!

I walk away while they stare at their phone, then they call, or worse, text, asking where I went.

Pencil in one "Unplugged" day a week, or at least every other week, you'll find the results refreshing.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


No one will lost communication if everyone needs the connections. Recently, I noticed several providers are link to each one. They have mastered also some piracy problems… Softwares and the likes like music and pictures are now not easily downloadable with respect to those big companies… yahoo, google, adroids, whatever they call. This is I think the process at which we have to be afraid of… If the Internet providers will need to reset the whole system, what will be left with us. We never thought of backing up those that we posted in the LJ., mails and many others… the server out there is the only meaningful storage but do we have the right to request for the file? Let's just be positive about it.. Enjoy and have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


Yes, Jay. The 'pencil in' plan sounds good. I promise to give it a try (you can't miss me if I don't go away every now and then, right?) 

Bert - I never really thought of that before. My friend Bernie is always telling me that I should write a book. I tell him I have the equivalent of "War and Peace" here with my blog. But I never really thought of how I would ever be able to download it or get it in one place. (Lots of cutting and pasting - too much for my taste!) I suppose that is something to think about perhaps. 

You take care and have a good evening.

Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *The Day Without Internet*
> 
> Yesterday morning, just after posting my blog on Lumberjocks and my site, the unthinkable happened - we lost the internet.
> 
> Nothing really makes you appreciate something as much as being without it, and this was no exception.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just a hiccup. After all, the weather was fair and there was no wind or rain or ice, which are the usual culprits for knocking out communication. But this time there was no apparent reason, so it made me wonder.
> 
> I was happy that I at least got the blog posted. I think it would have bothered me more if I had taken the time to write one and not be able to post it. But since it was at least on the site, I figured people could go there and find it if they needed to do so.
> 
> After a couple of hours, Keith went to the neighbors to see if theirs was working or was also out. We were starting to wonder if we forgot to pay the bill, but since we couldn't check our account, there was no way to tell. Besides, we always pay on time and doubted that they would pull the plug without a friendly reminder first if we would happen to miss. I was rather relieved when I heard that our neighbors didn't have theirs working either.
> 
> I began wondering if it was bad to hope that if there was a problem, it would be wide spread. With living in such a rural area, I have discovered that if a problem such as this is isolated, it takes far longer to fix. The more widespread it is, the quicker it is attended to and whatever service is restored faster. I realize that is a selfish way of thinking though so I sometimes feel guilty when I hear that the whole neighborhood is experiencing problems and feel that sense of relief.
> 
> In any case, it was an odd day to say the least. Since we don't have TV (I understand that the cable was out for people too though) and our phone goes through the internet, things were pretty quiet here yesterday. Normally I would be in a panic because I wouldn't be able to answer emails or fill orders immediately after receiving them, but for some reason I was pretty calm. Perhaps I am mellowing in my old age. Or maybe I just felt that it would be good to disconnect for a day. Maybe it was a "sign."
> 
> Keith had some errands to do in Digby, but I opted to stay home instead of accompanying him. It was good to have a quiet day with the cats.
> 
> Our service didn't return until after 6pm, just before Keith returned. I had a great deal of emails to tend to in my email box and I am still going to have to go through them today. Nothing was Earth-shaking though, and the world did fine without me.
> 
> If you wrote me yesterday and are awaiting a response, please know that I am working on getting caught up today. I did get back to some last night, but there is still much to do and I will do my best to do so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I did think through my next designs and I pretty much know which direction I am heading. That is the largest part of the battle. The implementation is easy once I am at this stage. So the day wasn't wasted after all.
> 
> Maybe once in a while it is good to disconnect. For someone like me who is always 'on call' it felt a little bit nice to have a day of quiet. But I did miss talking to you all and I am happy I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday.


I'll try to hold it together till you get back.

I seem to remember a bench by the river up there that when combined with a bottle of wine had magical powers of relaxation..see if you can figure out which one it was. May take a few tries


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Start of Something "Fretwork"*

It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.

Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.

People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.

It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.

After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.

So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.

The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.

That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.

The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.

Here is a sample of the line work:










I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is. 

Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.

I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.

It is going to be fun.

It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I like it so far


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I always like the way you look at things. Life is good.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Sheila, inspiration is the big question.
Recently I had a visit from a friend who is a cello player
Her music is very unique and you might think she made it up as she went along
but she doesn't and can replay any piece when called upon. I asked her how she
managed to remember all her music, she said she sees it, just like I see my furniture
before I see the wood.
It is that inner vision that is between dream and vision.

Have a sublime day
Jamie in Chilly Scotland


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi Sheila;

You reminded me of a very dear friend I used to work with, who has passed away. His name was Jeff Clark, and he was a designer, and also taught design at a college in Philadelphia. A very talented and creative guy. He was always noticing his surroundings, and could recall them with amazing detail.

A number of times he and I did a casual walk through a 4 story building, filled with a clients furniture, all with the idea of coming up with a design for renovations.

What appeared to be a casual walk for him would result in a meeting between us, where I would watch him take a sketch book, which was always with him, and proceed to draw a free hand sketch of each floor of the building, pretty much to scale, showing all the furniture currently in each room, including it's positioning.

The detail was astounding. I couldn't recall the number of rooms on each floor, but he would have the rooms, the furniture and any special detail from each room, all from a casual walk through.

Quite often, I would refer my clients to him for design services. On one occasion, the client wanted wall panels done, to reflect the look she saw in a magazine. I looked at her pictures in the magazine and suggested she would be wise to have my designer lay out these panels, so the proportions would be pleasing. He did many formal rooms, and was very talented in making them look incredible.

So I brought Jeff there to meet with the women. He looked at the pictures for a moment and asked me if I recognized the room. I didn't. He said, " you should, you built it". Turns out he was right. I did build it…and Jeff was the designer. That lady was so pleased to end up with the very designer and contractor that did the work in the magazine she had.

Thanks for reminding me of him. He really was a wonderful and talented person.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you Jerrell and Roger. 

I always loved cello music Jamie. I was actually accepted to DePaul University School of Music for classical music as a teen. I remember auditioning against so many others that were playing piano since they could walk. I only started at 13 (I was 17 when the auditions took place) I was accepted, but the letter of acceptance said it was a close call and I was 'borderline.' I was terrible at sight-reading because by the time I could play a piece as it should sound, I had already committed the notes to memory. From then on, I only needed music as an occasional reference. I really admire anyone who had the ability to read music and those who could play by ear. Especially the cello. I love its somber and emotional sound. It brings me to another place.

Thank you for your story of your friend, Lee. I loved reading it. One of the best parts of being an artist is being able to see the world on a deeper level. Sometimes I recall things and Keith says to me "I don't know how you remember that!" I don't think it is because I am overly intelligent, but I do believe that I do take in my surroundings completely - especially when they are something that I feel is a milestone in life. And the more you look at each moment of the day as important, the more of these milestones you have. Enjoying every day and appreciating it is a benefit of taking the time to appreciate things.

Jeff sounds like he was an amazing friend. It is nice to see that he lives on in your memory. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi Sheila,
The fact that you love the curves of G-clef and the sounds of cello being in the Bass-clef, my mind tells that your upcoming design will be the centered ellipse and the g's will be outside. A very impressive thing to do. In my pipeline of work…. I like to work on a trammel that can do ellipse. There are lot of methods that can be used for making perfect ellipse but the best one is the string or use of trammel.

The best among the bests is the one that you design and then you construct it yourself. Looking forward.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Inspiration can come from so many sources as you say Sheila. My husband teaches photography and he is constantly telling his students to look behind them, above them and in all directions to see things from different perspectives. Inspiration is all around us not only in the things we see but the people we meet.
I'm looking forward to seeing the new design. Fretwork is my favourite for scrolling. 
It was a beautiful sunny day here.
Happy long weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Start of Something "Fretwork"*
> 
> It seems that there is always that bridge of uncertainty that I need to cross between one project and the next. It is when the afterglow of successfully finishing one project begins to fade and I am looking towards the next. Fortunately, most of the time I already know which direction I will be heading following the completion of one project, for while I am working on one thing, my mind is usually racing ahead and planning on what is to follow.
> 
> Sometimes though, I get so caught up in what I am doing at the moment that I don't have a clear vision of what I want to do next. That is when I rely on my trusty notebook that I keep on my desk and jot down ideas. That is what I consider my 'job security.' As long as there are fresh ideas in that book, I don't worry. While some ideas that seemed good enough to write down at the time may have lost their appeal, usually I can envision them in an alternate form or use part of them in conjunction with other ideas. In any case, it is a starting point for me and most times that is all I need.
> 
> People often ask me where I come up with my ideas for projects. More often than not, it isn't just one place. I may see an object in a movie, or hear lyrics in a song or even see a piece of jewelry that triggers an idea. I even just think of things while spending some quiet time on my own. There are endless sources of inspiration around us and as a designer and a painter I find that I look at things perhaps differently than most. My painting friends can attest to looking at the world in the palette that they use most for painting. Apples are no longer "red." They are "Red Alert" which is one of the DecoArt colors that I use so often in my own painting. I look at the clouds and think of them in layers, with the reflected light behind the billowy lighter grey front of the cloud, and I think of what colors I would use if I were to paint them.
> 
> It is a fun way to look at the many wonders of our world and this awareness really makes you develop an appreciation for the smallest details of things.
> 
> After I finished my prototypes the other day, I knew before refining them I needed to begin working on my next projects. At this time of year, it is particularly important to balance my time between the several deadlines that I have. This sometimes means jumping around from one project to another, which is something that I don't typically do. It isn't what I would call a bad thing though, as it allows me to walk away from things and when I return to them, I usually have some small refinement to the project which I feel in the long run will make it better. Taking that breath away often allows things to settle in and I frequently have some fine tuning to do in the end that improve things overall. It is a good thing.
> 
> So yesterday I began working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I say that I 'began' working on it, but I actually have been thinking it through for quite a long time. I suppose that it is more accurate if I stay I began drawing my project for my submission.
> 
> The holiday issue is usually quite a big deal. It is our most popular issue of the year because everyone is looking for new patterns for gifts and decorations for the holiday. It comes out in the beginning of fall, right when people are coming back to their shops after the busy, hot summer months and start making things for not only their own gifts, but also for craft fairs and sales that they participate in. It is an important issue to be included in to say the least.
> 
> That being said, I always like to do something that is extra special for that issue. This year I actually have a couple of ideas that I think would be cool and I am getting really excited about them. I began drawing yesterday and that spark was lit and I feel that I am well on my way.
> 
> The project is going to include fretwork. The past couple of issues I have done some word art and the dragonfly candle tray, but, but for this issue, I wanted something more classic. I love cutting fretwork too and I think that what I am thinking of will be something that will be able to be passed down for years to come.
> 
> Here is a sample of the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to add color to this project, but there may be some other "surprises" that will be coming. As I continue to draw, I am liking it better and better and it is coming along very nice. You will just have to wait and see what it is.
> 
> Once again, I realize how fortunate that I am to have such a fun job. I love being able to be creative and I hope that I am able to continue doing this for a long time.
> 
> I plan on finishing this drawing up today, and then I may begin cutting or I may begin working on the companion piece that I will be doing with this, which is another piece that I am submitting to the magazine. Hopefully they will like both projects, as they can be done independently, or used together to make a beautiful keepsake.
> 
> It is going to be fun.
> 
> It is raining and cool here today. It seems more like March or April rather than mid-May. Our trees are just beginning to bud and finally starting to look green. Rather crazy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. If you are feeling stuck in your creativity, take the time to unplug and be aware of your surroundings. You will be amazed at how it will inspire you and awaken your productivity.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi, Bert: Yes - perfect shapes can be a challenge. In designing this group of projects, I am very aware of that and need to come up with something that has some room for error. One thing that I need to remember when I design projects such as these is that there are many levels of scroll sawyers that will be attempting them. The challenge on my part is to create a design that is forgiving enough so that the average scroller will be able to complete it successfully. I have some thoughts on that though, so hopefully when I implement them they will work. That is one of the reasons I do like to test every project myself, as I can make final adjustments and know the areas that are perhaps a bit more tedious. Remember - every project is a new learning process for myself too and the more I make the better I am equip to advise others. 

Anna - I feel that designers and photographers both look at the world in this way. Artists of all types for that matter. Having that awareness of what is around us is the first step to the process, and those with the greatest awareness seem to be the best at what they do. I have sat here in awe looking at something as simple as the pattern of fur on my cats face. We have beauty all around us and sometimes we just have to slow down enough to take it in and appreciate it.

Yes - when all is said and done, fretwork is probably my favorite type of scrolling too. It is both relaxing and fun to me and I usually am sad when I finish cutting a piece. I truly enjoy the process. 

Happy Weekend to you both! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working Weekend*

Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.

I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.

In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.

Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.

My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.

I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.

In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.

I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)

All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!

I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.

Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.

I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


I totally agree with stepping away from something we get so deep in creating. I myself always know if I leave the project and come back later and still like it…it will be good. I guess it is true that we need to step outside our creative minds and then sneak up on the project made like seeing it with new eyes.

Proportions, ideas, lines, etc. sometimes can really surprise us when we see it again. Nothing is more of a total bummer than seeing a project you have been working on for hours only later to see it again and ask yourself "What was I on when I was giddy about this idea?"....lol. Of course nothing is more relieving when the outcome is confirmed that the idea is solid and your still happy with it.

Great blog, I am sure your ideas will look great and you will be happy with it!

Fire up the scroll saw!...lol

Be well Sheila,

Joe


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


Thanks, Joe. You are thinking exactly as am. (Does that scare you?? LOL!) I have done that before too where I LOVE something and then come back later on and say to myself "what the heck was I thinking???" It is odd how emotions can run so hot and cold on the same pieces. It is good, however, when we can come back later and still like what we did. I think in order to be successful, we need to like our own work. Most of us have probably made projects we aren't that fond of. And I can probably bet that those aren't our best sellers. Working from our hearts is an important ingredient in creating.

Thanks so much for your insight. 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


Sheila, yes that oops moment have I taken off too much. 
That is when good buddies come in, you cant always see the woods for
the trees.
I sometimes ask Shirley to look at something and be brutal. Ouch! I can 
easily put something on back burner thinking that I've wasted wood.on it
only for someone to fall in love with it. After four decades I dont have any 
works sitting for sale, so I guess it all works out.
Joe, crazy spoons always taste good with ice cream on them. 
Have a wonderful day
Fae sunny Scotland
Jamie


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


It's always great to do what you love to do, and I do understand having to get away from something a bit and then go back to it. Do what works for you Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


Thanks Nancy. That is one great things about having forums and the internet to bounce things off of other people. While it is great to have your partner's and families support, it is nice to have input from others too. 

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


Sheila, I know exactly what you mean about walking away and taking another look. Sometimes the piece looks great and other times it may become creative firewood!  I've walked away from my current carving project several times during the process and coming back with fresh eyes has made me appreciate the process and get excited about what I'm doing. 
Enjoy the cutting and scrolling part of your designs this weekend. 
Happy first long weekend of the summer season! It will be a rainy start here but the second half of the weekend will be sunny.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty productive day. I wound up pretty much finishing the design that I was working on for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and I began to map out the companion piece that I will be making with it. Usually, once I get things rolling like this, I am well on my way.
> 
> I am pleased with how the project looks. Even on paper it is nice, and once it is cut in wood and I have added the 'extras' to it, it should make a nice presentation. I sent the drawings to my editor for her approval and I was happy (and relieved!) that she already sent back a note saying she also liked the project. Contrary to what some may believe, it is never a 'given' that what I design will be accepted. I will probably always feel apprehensive when I submit a project for consideration. That is something that I just can't seem to help.
> 
> In looking at the drawings again this morning, I am still happy with them. That's a good sign, because sometimes getting away from things and then coming back later on somehow changes seemingly good ideas into something that may not be so awesome after all. I think when I draw I get so engrossed in things and seeing them magnified 600x on my computer screen blurs the perspective at times. A break away usually allows me to approach things with a fresh eye and adjust things that may not be such a good idea after all. But this morning, they still look good to me, so I am happy.
> 
> Today will be the challenge of making the second piece equally attractive. I have set the precedent with this first leg of the project and now making something that will make me equally excited and happy will be the task at hand. But part of the fun is meeting that goal. While there is still a blanket of fog encompassing that idea, it isn't quite as thick, and it is slowly dissipating to reveal something that will (hopefully) be really nice. I feel good about it.
> 
> My loose goal is to spend the day drawing. I know once I get going, I should be able to finish it up fairly quickly. Then I will spend the weekend doing what I love to do best - cutting and seeing things come to life. I truly look forward to that, as it seems like it has once again been a while since I was able to spend some time cutting.
> 
> I may not blog in the next day or so, as I would rather reveal the design once it is finished rather than in progress. Perhaps that is because I am unsure as to how it will go and I don't want to have the added pressure of promising to show updates in case things don't go exactly as I plan. I know this pressure is self-imposed and not applied by anyone but myself, but I find that it can be there nonetheless, as I sometime look at bit too optimistically as to what I think I can accomplish.
> 
> In any case, I will do my best to get things done. This is what could be referred to as "crunch time" for me. Besides this deadline, there are others that I need to work on also. I plan on slating in time to cut the design for the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts), as it is the first time that I will have a design featured in their publication and I want to do my best on that project too.
> 
> I have a bit of time on both of these deadlines, but I am not one to do things on the 11th hour. (Well - Keith would probably argue otherwise, but I do at least *try* to do things before then! What can I say?)
> 
> All in all, I think it will be a pretty good weekend. The rain we had earlier this week seemed to do well with coaxing the leaves to finally bud on our trees and they are finally looking green again. Since it is the latter part of May, I would think it is about time!
> 
> I am looking forward to the next couple of days. As you, my creative friends understand, the best times are when we are able to spend time doing what we love. And I certainly feel that way today.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I hope you all find time to do some of the things that you enjoy the most.
> 
> I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself:"If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something. - Steve Jobs


Hi, Anna:
I can't wait to see your project finished. That is truly going to be a masterpiece. Yes. seeing it after a break away many times allows you to see things you didn't see before. When I am creating, I sometimes get so involved that I can't see the trees through the proverbial forest. You probably feel similar about things. It is nice to talk to others who go through the same thing. 

I am not sure how the weather will be this weekend. It is a bit overcast here and cool. But whatever it is, I know I will have a good weekend already. I have returned from my errands and got some cool stuff to add on to the ornaments I am creating. Now I really can't wait to cut them!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Tole Town" is having a Block Party!*

I really wasn't going to post today, but I did want to share some information that many of you may be interested in. While I know that many who read are involved in woodworking, I also realize that lots of my woodworking readers also are interested in different finishing techniques and some painting.

I belong to a wonderful group here on the net called "Tole Town." It is an entirely community that is dedicated to decorative painting. By belonging to Tole Town by obtaining a membership, you are able to access many wonderful downloadable patterns and tutorials and much information that will help you along.

While I understand that there is lots of free information available here on the internet, I think that paying a small fee to receive quality information from wonderful teachers and fellow painters is really worth the cost. They have several membership plans so that you can try out membership for a short time and see what things are all about. They also have a wonderful monthly digital newsletter called Paint The Town that you can download that contains lots and lots of wonderful full color patterns in many techniques which will suit any taste.

Today they are hosting a Block Party so that members and non members are able to spend the day sampling all they have to offer.




  






There are all kinds of goodies and free things for anyone who comes to participate! Their schedule for the events is posted here :

Block Party Event Schedule for May 18, 2013.

I have supported them by offering a free painting pattern that you will be able to download from the event, as well as offered a free combo kit of painting pattern and kit for someone to win! There are lots of free downloads and prizes to be won and it is a great way to try your hand at painting with some wonderful free instructions by some great teachers!

Even if you miss the block party, I strongly recommend that you spend some time to check out the site and bookmark it. It is a wonderful place filled with information and fun and friendship. I hope you check it out!

Happy Saturday everyone! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Tole Town" is having a Block Party!*
> 
> I really wasn't going to post today, but I did want to share some information that many of you may be interested in. While I know that many who read are involved in woodworking, I also realize that lots of my woodworking readers also are interested in different finishing techniques and some painting.
> 
> I belong to a wonderful group here on the net called "Tole Town." It is an entirely community that is dedicated to decorative painting. By belonging to Tole Town by obtaining a membership, you are able to access many wonderful downloadable patterns and tutorials and much information that will help you along.
> 
> While I understand that there is lots of free information available here on the internet, I think that paying a small fee to receive quality information from wonderful teachers and fellow painters is really worth the cost. They have several membership plans so that you can try out membership for a short time and see what things are all about. They also have a wonderful monthly digital newsletter called Paint The Town that you can download that contains lots and lots of wonderful full color patterns in many techniques which will suit any taste.
> 
> Today they are hosting a Block Party so that members and non members are able to spend the day sampling all they have to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of goodies and free things for anyone who comes to participate! Their schedule for the events is posted here :
> 
> Block Party Event Schedule for May 18, 2013.
> 
> I have supported them by offering a free painting pattern that you will be able to download from the event, as well as offered a free combo kit of painting pattern and kit for someone to win! There are lots of free downloads and prizes to be won and it is a great way to try your hand at painting with some wonderful free instructions by some great teachers!
> 
> Even if you miss the block party, I strongly recommend that you spend some time to check out the site and bookmark it. It is a wonderful place filled with information and fun and friendship. I hope you check it out!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone! Have a great weekend!


Hi Sheila,
Thanks for the information. I just did a browse through the website. It looks like a really good one and it has also inspired m to get back to painting again. I did a lot of tole painting around 2000 and for quite a few years. I think I'll get back to it for the winter months when I can't get out to the workshop. 
The sun did finally come out here in the early afternoon. 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Tole Town" is having a Block Party!*
> 
> I really wasn't going to post today, but I did want to share some information that many of you may be interested in. While I know that many who read are involved in woodworking, I also realize that lots of my woodworking readers also are interested in different finishing techniques and some painting.
> 
> I belong to a wonderful group here on the net called "Tole Town." It is an entirely community that is dedicated to decorative painting. By belonging to Tole Town by obtaining a membership, you are able to access many wonderful downloadable patterns and tutorials and much information that will help you along.
> 
> While I understand that there is lots of free information available here on the internet, I think that paying a small fee to receive quality information from wonderful teachers and fellow painters is really worth the cost. They have several membership plans so that you can try out membership for a short time and see what things are all about. They also have a wonderful monthly digital newsletter called Paint The Town that you can download that contains lots and lots of wonderful full color patterns in many techniques which will suit any taste.
> 
> Today they are hosting a Block Party so that members and non members are able to spend the day sampling all they have to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of goodies and free things for anyone who comes to participate! Their schedule for the events is posted here :
> 
> Block Party Event Schedule for May 18, 2013.
> 
> I have supported them by offering a free painting pattern that you will be able to download from the event, as well as offered a free combo kit of painting pattern and kit for someone to win! There are lots of free downloads and prizes to be won and it is a great way to try your hand at painting with some wonderful free instructions by some great teachers!
> 
> Even if you miss the block party, I strongly recommend that you spend some time to check out the site and bookmark it. It is a wonderful place filled with information and fun and friendship. I hope you check it out!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone! Have a great weekend!


Yes, Anna! It is a great resource for painters. They have so much to offer and I love to support and promote them. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Happy Place*

All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.

I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.

So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.

I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.

The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.

So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:










Lots of scrolling! 

The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.

What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.

Have a great day!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


I have this same process at times, I enjoy a spoon or some piece of woodcraft I make and get almost impatient at wanting to see what else I can do. Maybe we get into our creative zones and want to use it for all that it is worth.

So true though, to sit back and realize quality versus quantity. Of course when we are trying to supply pieces to produce income that also can become a problem..lol. But at the end of the day it will still pay off to produce a piece that you are totally proud of. I have to tell myself these things as well.

Looks like a great start! I suppose now it is time for me to say…......*fire up the scroll saw!*...lol.

Have a good day Sheila!

Joe


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


I see some really neat designs there! I love working on Christmas stuff. I'll be starting my Christmas list right after the show this coming weekend, so I'll be looking forward to seeing your new patterns. I like Joe's quote "Make something you love tomorrow…and do it slowly" JLB. I have learned to slow down and not get impatient about finishing projects. As my father used to say "if something is worth doing, it worth doing well" 
Enjoy the process Sheila and happy scrolling!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


oh wow your really doing more of your fantastic work, but im sorry to hear the pink cloud is now being your happy place….or does the pink cloud still exist…i hope so….keep on truckin here…


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


Looks like some beautiful designs headed our way.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you all for your comments.  I was covered in saw dust today so this is my first chance to answer them. I am having fun working on the patterns shown, but they are not without their "adjustments" needed. That is part of the reason that I like to cut my designs myself - so I can adjust as I go along.

Christmas is fun to make any time of the year, Anna. And I do enjoy doing so even in spring or summer. I do enjoy going slowly and carefully making my projects the best that I can.

Grizz - the Pink Cloud will ALWAYS be my "Happy Place." But being at the scroll saw is a close second. I truly enjoy my time there and I look forward to it each time I need to cut a project.

Thanks too, Lee. As I cut things I am getting even more excited about what is to come. This is going to really be an exciting week!

Thanks for stopping by everyone! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


I like the way you stay ahead o the game, Sheila. As you can see, since this is about a week behind… lol, I'm still tryin to catch up. Wish you a good, safe Memorial Day weekend… Today is Sunday already… Sheeeesh!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Happy Place*
> 
> All in all I think I had a pretty good weekend. Lately it seems that I have been scrambled in so many directions that it is sometimes hard to feel like I am accomplishing as much as I should. I have been working on several projects simultaneously, Because of that, it has once again felt as if I was progressing at a snails' pace.
> 
> I try not to worry about these feelings that I have had. I should know by now that if I am patient, I will see everything gel and in the end I will have several nice new things to offer. I keep telling myself over and over that "good things take time" and while it may be nice to crank out several new designs in a couple of days, I have pretty much convinced myself that the quality of them just wouldn't be there. It wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> So I took my time and I drew and re-drew some things several times over, modifying and making sure that everything would work well and fit together nicely. And by mid-afternoon yesterday, I was finally ready to print out the patters, choose wood and begin cutting. That in itself required some consideration.
> 
> I finished cutting out the first project yesterday and I was very happy with how things turned out. There were only a couple of 'tweaks' that I needed to do to the pattern, but other than that I really liked it. It is the project that is going to be my debut in the other scroll saw magazine (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts) and I wanted it to be easy enough for everyone to give it a try, yet attractive and something that people would love. I hope they like it.
> 
> The rest of the pile are the pieces for the projects that I am doing for my regular magazine that I work for (Creative Woodworks and Crafts). The projects are also for their holiday issue and I am pretty excited about both of them. I am ready to cut them both, but while I was applying the pattern of one of them, I saw something that I wanted to modify on it so I still need to do a little bit of drawing before I continue. I don't mind that though, because I want it to really be good, and so far I am happy with how it will come together.
> 
> So here is what I am looking at today to start my week off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of scrolling!
> 
> The next several days are really going to be fun. I love this stage of the game - where I get to see these designs come to life. It is certainly one of my favorite parts of designing (although I say that about just about every step of the process it seems!) But truly it really is.
> 
> What a great way to start off the week! I decided to call this blog "My Happy Place" because that is where I will be all day - doing what I enjoy. I know it is going to be a great day and I can't wait to report back when things are further along. I am really excited.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday. I hope you are able to look forward to what is in front of you too.
> 
> Have a great day!


You know me Roger - time just slips by much too quickly for my taste. Have a great weekend as well! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.

As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.

Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.

At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.

I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.










I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.










It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.

So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.

I wish you all a good Tuesday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Well - as it was just pointed out to me, I misspelled the word "Divine." When I looked it up, the definition for it reads as follows:

*devine*
adjective, noun, verb
a frequent misspelling of divine.

Ah, well -

I guess I made some really pretty fire wood! :/ I suppose you will all know what I am doing today!

I wish you all a better day than I am having! LOL

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Such precision!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Sheila that is a beautiful combination
It has that other dimension to it
I never saw the spelling error, I saw the meaning
So I'm going to reward myself with some tea and scones
Have a wonderful day

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Thanks, Martyn. I was really proud of the cutting. I took time to make each point and curve beautiful. Oh, well! Good practice as I said. I liked it so much that I get to cut it again!  YAY!

Jamie - enjoy your tea and scones. I had an English muffin with marmalade this morning. One of my favorite treats. Comfort food I suppose. 

Have a good day both of you!

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


You are supposed to keep a closer look out for those gremlins that sneak in and change the spelling on your
patterns when the cats are sleeping and you are not watching. We have a beautiful day here, the liquid
sunshine of last week finally left, so I guess I will go play in the shop. With that hiccup out of the way, the
rest of your day should be great.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


You sure are accurate with that saw!

Cutting perfection.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


A beautiful piece Sheila. So what if it's spelt wrong - as Jamie says he saw the meaning! It's a great piece - love it. And the fire doesn't need it! As I keep telling the kids, everything is fixable!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Thank you kindly to all of you.  I suppose today was just an 'off' day so I am finding comfort that the error was pointed out before I continued on with the project. That is a good thing. I really appreciate your support and I am very happy that I have you all as "friends" to make these days better. ((HUGS)) to you all!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Hi Sheila,
Phonetics…. I dont even know how to spell. In Asian countries, and some non-english speaking countries… A long as it sounds the same plus the accent.. It is alright. I notice also the "O" might be "Oh" but who cares. What I look is the actual finish of it and the mispelled 'devine' is overseen just because the project is so good and accurately cut. The attention too is on the message.

On the other hand, I am still thinking of correcting the piece by just inserting a block then recut however I can see that your board is somewhat an endgrain cut which will make it difficult to find the right piece to match the block.

Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Thanks, Bert. Phonetically, it should be correct- right? That darn English language again! I would take your advice on the piece and do a patch, but this piece is heading to the magazine for publication, so it is really out of the question.

Lesson learned.

Good thing I enjoy cutting! We can call this a 'make work' project. 

Sheila


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Always look for the silver lining, At least it wasn't a tattoo


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


The saying on there goes right with that beautifully grained wood


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Once again, I have to smile at my own optimism.
> 
> As I looked at the pile of pieces to cut after returning from my morning errands yesterday, I remember thinking to myself, "I can probably get that all done today." That included sanding and finishing the pieces that I cut on Sunday. Sometimes I just make myself laugh.
> 
> Needless to say, as the afternoon wore on, reality hit. I worked at what I would consider a "normal" pace - neither hurrying nor laboring on the pieces, but things were taking quite a bit of time. It was another example of a gross underestimation on my part.
> 
> At one point, I realized that I was out of my favorite scroll saw blades. Now how did that happen?. I use the tiny 2/0 reverse-tooth blades for most of the tiny detail work that I cut (which is most of the time) and both Keith and I had thought we had another gross of them here on hand. But it turned out to be the same small size, but in non-reverse, which meant a little extra sanding when I was finished (for those who may not know - 'reverse tooth' blades have the bottom inch of the teeth facing upward, so that there is less fraying and tear out on the back of the piece.) Fortunately, when cutting with that small size of blade, the tear out is minimal anyway. So I suppose it isn't really that big of a deal. We had to put an order in for more.
> 
> I continued to work until dinner time. I finished the lid of the box that I was working on and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the curly maple that I used for the piece. While it is a little darker in color than I expected, it really has a beautiful figure to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not sanded yet. And I think it will look really nice once finished. The sides however needed some modifications on them from the original design. I had originally intended to make the box with tab and slot sides, but I don't think that will be the way to do it. I am spending the day modifying the sides and cutting them out and then I will see how things go. It is just one of those times when I change my mind mid-project to make things better. I hope so anyway.
> 
> So I will spend another day here at the saw. I have to do some photographs of the first project though, so I will be doing that too. I should however make a good deal of progress. I should have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a good Tuesday.


Thank you so much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A "Divine" Lesson*

I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.

It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.

I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.

One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.

I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.

I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.

I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.

Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)

Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.

At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.

But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.

All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.

Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)

While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.

But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.

So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.

I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said

People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.

Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?

In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?

So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.

I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.

So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.

And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!










Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Divine" Lesson*
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.
> 
> It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.
> 
> I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.
> 
> One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.
> 
> I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.
> 
> I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.
> 
> Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)
> 
> Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.
> 
> At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.
> 
> But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.
> 
> All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.
> 
> Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)
> 
> While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.
> 
> But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.
> 
> So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said
> 
> People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.
> 
> Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?
> 
> In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?
> 
> So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.
> 
> I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.
> 
> So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.
> 
> And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


YES aw the picture yesterday and missed the issue. However, it reminds all of us "common" scrollers that errors can happen. Be it spelling, cutting of line, blade movement or whatever. Errors happen and I am glad that you left it there but sorry it happened. Still it is a lesson to everyone. Keep up the good work.


----------



## vikingcape

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Divine" Lesson*
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.
> 
> It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.
> 
> I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.
> 
> One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.
> 
> I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.
> 
> I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.
> 
> Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)
> 
> Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.
> 
> At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.
> 
> But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.
> 
> All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.
> 
> Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)
> 
> While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.
> 
> But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.
> 
> So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said
> 
> People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.
> 
> Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?
> 
> In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?
> 
> So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.
> 
> I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.
> 
> So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.
> 
> And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Art speaks in the misspellings as well as the correctly spelled. I make my living as a working musician, I have found that sometimes the mistakes and screw ups are the most memorable, teachable, and likable moments of my career. Don't worry Miss Shelly just keep scrollin'


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Divine" Lesson*
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.
> 
> It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.
> 
> I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.
> 
> One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.
> 
> I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.
> 
> I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.
> 
> Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)
> 
> Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.
> 
> At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.
> 
> But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.
> 
> All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.
> 
> Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)
> 
> While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.
> 
> But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.
> 
> So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said
> 
> People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.
> 
> Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?
> 
> In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?
> 
> So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.
> 
> I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.
> 
> So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.
> 
> And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila I still would not know the correct spelling I trust spellchecker
way too much. 
Sheila where would I begin?
A Rocking stool with two left legs.
A Table without a top
It is nice to have friends who are normal

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Divine" Lesson*
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.
> 
> It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.
> 
> I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.
> 
> One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.
> 
> I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.
> 
> I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.
> 
> Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)
> 
> Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.
> 
> At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.
> 
> But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.
> 
> All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.
> 
> Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)
> 
> While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.
> 
> But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.
> 
> So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said
> 
> People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.
> 
> Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?
> 
> In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?
> 
> So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.
> 
> I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.
> 
> So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.
> 
> And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila, it's still a great piece! I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the box. What a great idea, a specially scrolled box for those specially scrolled Christmas ornaments. I'm going to be busy this summer! 
Sunny but chilly here today. We got spoiled with the heat wave a week ago. Want more!
Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Divine" Lesson*
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.
> 
> It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.
> 
> I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.
> 
> One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.
> 
> I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.
> 
> I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.
> 
> Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)
> 
> Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.
> 
> At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.
> 
> But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.
> 
> All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.
> 
> Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)
> 
> While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.
> 
> But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.
> 
> So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said
> 
> People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.
> 
> Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?
> 
> In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?
> 
> So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.
> 
> I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.
> 
> So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.
> 
> And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, Everyone! 

I had a good day today and will have some ornaments to show you. I decided since I was re-cutting the top of the box, to make a couple of adjustments on it to make it nicer. I have it laid out and will be cutting the box tomorrow.

I felt a lot better today. My cutting of the ornaments went well and gave me a little bit of confidence back. I checked and rechecked things on the box so things should also go smoothly tomorrow. I think they will be nice additions to our pattern line and I also think that they will be something that I can be proud of placing in the magazine. All in all, things turned out well.

Anna - it is cool here again too. Dreary and dark again also. Summer is sure taking its time getting here! Probably for the best anyway. It is more fun to do Christmas stuff when it is cool out than when I am sweating.

Have a wonderful day everyone. And thanks again for your friendship. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Divine" Lesson*
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Something that I probably should have already known (and may have) but with everything that has been going on in my life, it may have been pushed down somewhere so deep inside that it was nearly forgotten. I am glad to have been reminded of it though, because it is something that is important to my every day well-being and happiness.
> 
> It has been a busy time for me. Believe it or not, I am in the middle of my "holiday rush." As a designer working for several different publications and catalogs, we have to have our projects completed well before the first day of summer. Not to mention keeping our own site current and keeping our retail customers happy with new and timely seasonal designs. It gets to be a bit overwhelming at times.
> 
> I have been feeling the crunch lately. My life has pretty much revolved around work these days. This is in no way a complaint, as I do really love what I do and I am so fortunate that what I do for a living is what most people consider a leisure time activity. I certainly consider it a privilege.
> 
> One of the projects that I am in the process of creating is a beautiful Christmas box. It will be used on its own as a decoration, but I am also creating a coordinating ornament set for the same publication, which can be stored in the box and made as a set. Overall, I really liked the project, and even though it took me a bit longer than normal to draw and design it, the final design is pretty and elegant and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I spent Monday cutting the lid of the box. After starting out with the idea that I would complete the cutting all in one day, I quickly realized that it would take much more time than that. I took my time and cut carefully and slowly, paying strict attention to every point and corner and flowing line. It paid off though, because the piece came out beautiful, and I was truly proud of my work. So much so that I featured it on yesterdays' blog post here.
> 
> I had planned on cutting the remainder of the box yesterday, but an hour or so after I posted my blog I received a personal message from one of my readers on Lumberjocks. (I post my blog on Lumberjocks, my site, Facebook and Google+) He very nicely and gently noted that I had misspelled the word "Divine" on my box lid. My heart stopped.
> 
> I immediately went to Wikipedia and much to my horror, the word "Devine" was defined as "a frequent misspelling of the word divine" At least I wasn't alone in my error. But nonetheless, it really took the winds out of my sails.
> 
> Nothing screams "idiot" like spending approximately four hours cutting an incorrectly spelled word into a piece of beautiful wood - and then posting it all over the internet so everyone share in your humility. (Not to mention that it would have went on to the magazine to be published! That would have really been special!)
> 
> Keith's first response is that I should take the picture down. I think it was a reflex response though, because both he and I know that once something is posted, there is no real turning back. That would have meant rewriting the blog and besides - many of you receive it directly in your mail box anyway. So who would I be fooling. The minute I hit the 'post' button the jig was up. The deed was done.
> 
> At first I felt really humiliated and embarrassed about the whole thing. After all, people look up to me as a designer and you would think that things like that wouldn't happen. I write here every morning and yes - there are some spelling or grammar errors, but I consider this a rather informal venue and I do just type off the top of my head here first thing in the morning and as the coffee is thawing my brain in the morning, I do realize that errors are made. But you are all used to that and usually if I catch them later on when I reread what I wrote, it is easy to go and correct them. It's no big deal.
> 
> But this time, it was carved in stone (or wood) and I really felt pretty foolish not only because I didn't even realize the error, but I don't think I would have ever caught it because I just thought that "divine" was spelled as "devine." I was doomed from the start.
> 
> All at once, everything got to me. I felt frazzled and overwhelmed and foolish all at once. I posted a new status on my Facebook page letting people know that I was aware of my stupidity (somehow owning up to it made me feel better) and I also posted here. I wanted people to know that I "knew better now" and was in the process of correcting things. But I was feeling pretty low about things and quite deflated about ALL the projects in front of me. In the blink of an eye, I went from being proud and confident to feeling silly and unsure. Nothing looked good anymore.
> 
> Keith had gone to get some more wood, as we were short of some of our favorite thicknesses of wood we needed for some projects, and I was on my own here with my thoughts of defeat. I was wondering which direction to go in next, and decided to start cutting the ornaments, and leave the box alone for a day or so. In between, I poked around on the computer and Facebook to see what everyone else was up to (AND to avoid going back to face my own work.)
> 
> While doing so, something dawned on me. I began reading about the terrible tragedy that occurred in Oklahoma on Monday and it began to bring things into perspective. Most of you know that I don't even have 'regular TV.' We don't have the time to watch, and we find many of the shows that we do like here on the internet. I receive both the Chicago Tribune and the New York Times in my email box so I am kept current on events of the world, and I also have better control as to how much time I spend taking in news stories. I prefer it that way and it works for me.
> 
> But seeing the details of what had happened Monday in Oklahoma really made me think about things. That and the wonderful support that I received from my friends and readers regarding the error I made.
> 
> So what that I misspelled it? So what if I have to do it again? When I looked at the photos of the town that took years to build that was completely leveled in places and read the stories of those who lost everything they had and even their lives, I felt pretty petty feeling sorry for myself because of a stupid spelling error. In the big picture of life, this is NOTHING.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from a friend that I went to grammar school with. I hadn't seen him probably since I was 13 years old and graduated, but I have once again become friends with him through Facebook. The message said
> 
> People like us strive for perfection each day…....THANK GOD WE NEVER ACHIEVE IT!!! Mistakes make us much better at what we do…...And you my dear friend are doin just fine.
> 
> Those words, in addition to all the wonderful (and funny!) stories that came my way yesterday really made a huge impact on me. Instead of striving for perfection and being disappointed when I don't achieve it, I need to try my best each day and let the chips fall where they may. Perfection is like the golden ring on a carousel. It is usually just out of reach, and even if you do reach it, then what?
> 
> In reading all the funny stories about others' similar mistakes, it DID make me feel better. Not that they made them, but that these people whom I admired so much were able to look at them and even laugh at them and learn from that. After all, that is the most important thing, isn't it?
> 
> So I spent the latter part of the day continuing to cut my projects. I love my cutting time because it gives me lots of time to think. I spent the day thinking about how fortunate I am to have such a wonderful life, filled with wonderful people. Keith was especially awesome yesterday because he knew I was down and he was there for support and friendship and proved himself to be a great partner in every way.
> 
> I also realized how fortunate I am to have such a vast network of friends and colleagues that I talk to every day. Many times I am asked how I am always so positive in my attitude, and I know it is because I have all of you in my life. You are true friends in every sense of the word.
> 
> So it is back to work today and back to cutting. I hope to "dazzle" you all with my new projects. Thank you all for pulling me out of my rut and thank you for being here every day to inspire me and encourage me. You really makee my day and life better.
> 
> And that is "divine" no matter how you spell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
For old time memories, I was used to reply on your blogs saying "" Hi Shiela!  just look at my reply, but no one gave me an alert that I was wrong until I realized it. The thing is …. I knew that I am sending it to the right person and that mistake was an honest mistake… Not intentional nor there is no other meaning on that action. As long as the mistake was really a human error and no harm will be inflicted, I do believe that we can make use of it as a teaching aide (not aid because this is a device and not devise just like advice and advise… you know what I mean) to guide us on the next endeavor (Martyn will say endeavour… well it is red mark mark signifying wrong spelling as Jamie is relying on the spellchecker… yes I am a Filipino and don't know what is the difference with colour to color…just kidding LOL).

How much more you will be amazed nowadays with the texting on the mobile…. WRU.. Who are you? if you know who texted then it will be where are you? Enjoy the day.

Have a wonderful day too.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Preview of my New Design*

I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.

Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.

Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.

I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.

But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.

Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.

And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".

You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.

Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.

One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.

At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.

I don't think it was bad at all.

Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.

I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.

While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.

Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.

I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.

With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.

Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.

This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.










My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.










I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.

I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.

I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## vikingcape

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Once again, very artistic work Miss Sheila. I have to ask an apology; speaking of "misspellings", I misspelled your name yesterday to 'Shelly' instead of your given name. Sorry. I always disliked it when other people messed up my name, so I am very sorry about that. The small detail work in the keys is incredible


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Good morning Sheila,
I am so glad that I did not give up on scroll sawing! I would miss doing your great patterns. I will be waiting impatiently for the magazine to be delivered later this year. As for previewing the new patterns here, I look forward to see what you (and Keith) are working on and plan my work load on that and now you have seen the "other side", I'm sure you understand that too. Keep up the excellent work!
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi Sheila,
Keep previewing! It helps me with my Christmas gift list! I love the key set. They would look great on any Christmas tree. I'll be back to my scroll saw next week after our carving show this weekend. I enjoy working on Christmas stuff when the sun is shining and I have all doors in the workshop open. My little 7th heaven!
A beautiful sunny wam day today. 
Enjoy


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi Sheila,
Aside from what Anna visualizes for Christmas, the keys (because of its size) can be all time favorite as a key chain. We can make some initials in it to make it personalized and coded maybe. I like those that have ellipse in the middle figure. The landscape effect is the best I like in doing my designs making because of its stability. If I make portrait design, I find it difficult to fill in the top and bottom part specially the objects' focus is sidewise. However, seeing the standing Joseph and shepherds, you make it look easy for portrait orientation. These are really good and simple design but it is so minute that makes it so delicate. Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi, again to you all! I apologize again for being so late in replying, as I was at the saw most of the day today again. I do come and check in from time to time, but I am usually dusty so I don't type into the computer if I don't have to.

I am really glad you like the previews. It would be hard for me to work on these things so far ahead and not be able to show anyone. You all would think that I was getting lazy!  I am glad that you take the opportunity to plan ahead at what will be available later on. As I said, I like to anticipate others' patterns too.

Bert - you are correct in saying that these designs are really simple. The curves are fairly thick and even though they look delicate, they are very sturdy (especially since I used maple for them) and will hold up for years and years. I still have some nice embellishments planned for them to dress them up further, but I needed to wait for them to absorb the oil enough to spray and let that harden a bit.

It is going to be a fun weekend!

Thanks, as always for your wonderful support. You really make a difference in my life.

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Your designs are your keys to success.  Very kool Sheila, very kool


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


These are unique and beautiful designs.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preview of my New Design*
> 
> I think having a good attitude really makes a difference. It is amazing how having a positive outlook and mindset can turn even a bad situation into something positive. My past couple of days are a good example of that.
> 
> Earlier this week I had a spelling error in one of the pieces that I had cut. I have been working toward some important deadlines and designing several different projects at once. While I like to be busy, I will be honest in saying that I have been a bit overwhelmed by trying to get everything done.
> 
> Now some of you may say that the reason the error occurred was because I was hurrying. Actually, I don't think that is the case at all. Truth being told, I really thought that the word "divnine" was spelled d-e-v-i-n-e. I believe that even if I had all the time in the world to do the project, I still would have made the error and not have caught it. If it wasn't pointed out by someone else, then it would have gotten through the cracks.
> 
> I sometimes debate with myself whether or not to put my stuff out here before it is ready to sell or to be published. While I like to show you all what I have been working hard on, I also like to have things be a bit of a surprise when I unveil them on the site. Kind of like a 'grand opening' with all of our new designs.
> 
> But since we work here pretty much to ourselves (Keith and I) I find that the feedback from you all is really helpful and important. There have been many instances where I have greatly appreciated the input from my readers here. Many of you don't even scroll saw, but you have knowledge of woodworking and your expertise lies in other areas of woodworking offers many important suggestions and ideas that can be applied to scroll sawing projects.
> 
> Many of you are painters and don't concern yourself with the scroll sawing part at all, but you are also creative individuals who have some wonderful thoughts of your own to offer.
> 
> And some of you are friendly observers, who give an entirely different perspective altogether, and let me know just what you "like".
> 
> You are all very important and very welcome friends. And you all help me make better designs by your daily thoughts, encouragement and input.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, I saw some posts from a couple of my favorite painting designers. While I don't have a lot of time to paint other people's designs, I do 'collect' patterns and pattern books and have done others' designs in the past. It is always nice to create others' patterns because it seems I always learn something new from them. Since I don't have a painting group to attend, I find that more so than ever it is nice to look into online classes and projects.
> 
> One of the designers had posted a 'teaser' picture of something that she was working on that wasn't quite finished yet. I absolutely loved the design and if it were available, I would have ordered it on the spot. I went to her site to see if it was there yet, and it was not, but I made a mental note to be sure to check back and as soon as it is I will be ordering it.
> 
> At one point while going through this, I thought to myself "So this is how my own customers feel when I show something on my blog!" It is funny, but the shoe was definitely on the other foot and it was the first time that I realized how my customers felt about me showing my 'sneak peeks' of my projects.
> 
> I don't think it was bad at all.
> 
> Each time I show a new project, I do get several emails where people ask when the projects will be available. Most of the time it is soon after I show them, but when I am doing things for the magazine, it sometimes runs into several months.
> 
> I have debated as to whether I should even preview these items, but after yesterday, I do think that it is a good thing to do. As with the design that I saw yesterday from the painting designer, I hope that my customers will look forward to the release date on these pieces and enjoy the anticipation. Better yet - maybe they will decide to subscribe to the magazine so that they can get the designs even sooner.
> 
> While subscribing to magazines may seem like it costs a bit more, at $20 - $30 for a year subscription they are really getting a great value. That goes for the painting magazines, too. Not only does it help the magazines stay in business, but they offer a great venue for designers such as myself to reach people we wouldn't ordinarily reach with our designs. Most woodworking or painting packets cost anywhere from $5 on the low end to $7.95 or more for the more involved patterns. These are very reasonable costs considering the time and work that go into making a pattern packet, but as you can see, even one issue of the magazines, which usually offer 15 or more projects, could easily justify the cost of the subscription. The prices that I mentioned for patterns didn't include shipping fees, which the magazine subscription does include, and that alone may be worth the cost of the subscription.
> 
> Even if you only like one or two projects in a given issue, over the run of the year, chances are that you able to find enough projects to make it worth your while. Not to mention the great informative articles on techniques and new product reviews and other valuable resources that may be of interest. You also are introduced to many new designers that are just starting out and whose work you otherwise may not be able to enjoy. There are lots of benefits.
> 
> I don't mean to get on a soap box on this subject, and I know that there are many online resources available that are replacing print magazines, but I find that many of them are not permanent, and when I have wanted to go back to them for reference later on, they are no longer available or difficult to locate. To me, there is nothing better than having a print library that I can reference and have as a permanent resource. Besides, I love sitting in bed and going through my old issues of magazines. It is something that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> With that said, I am still going to preview my projects that are going to be published, as well as the ones going directly to my site for sale. I hope you all understand this and if you are really anxious about getting the patterns, consider subscribing to the magazines.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting the new ornament set for the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue. Once again, I used keys as a theme. I love the many possibilities that using keys have to offer, and I can see why there are so popular in the painting venues. I find that scrolling them was a great deal of fun, and I will be creating many more key sets in the future for lots of great home decoration projects.
> 
> This set depicts the nativity. There are 12 keys in all, and they include the holy family, the kings, a shepherd, an angel and even a sheep and a camel. To round it out, I even added a dove and the Christmas star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set is made from a beautiful piece of bird's eye maple. I used wood that was about 3/8" thick. I usually use wood that is a bit thinner for ornaments, but I wanted these to be a bit more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them by my usual mineral oil, which I allowed to set overnight, and I plan to use spray lacquer over them. I have a couple of things that I am going to do to finish them off today, so stay tuned and you will see them finished later on. I think they will look really cool, and they were a lot of fun to cut. This is the type of scroll work that I love. It isn't difficult, but lots of fun.
> 
> I plan on cutting the box (again!) today. I have double checked my spelling and I did make a couple of adjustments on the pattern and I think it will look really nice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little previews here. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions, but most of all, I hope it inspires you to do something wonderfully creative yourself. It is a fun way to spend the day!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much! I have them finished now and I am happy with them. I have several versions for making key ornaments that I will be making in the near future. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More New Designs Added on the Website*

I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.

While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.

This time, he made a Lynx:










SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque

I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.

He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:










SLDK312 Mark 5:36

He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.










SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque










SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque










SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque

He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.

All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.

Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Sheila, I'm particularly impressed by the Lynx plaque, the grass is just hanging there as if the breeze just blew it. The self-framing idea is smart as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Hi, Martyn:
We both love the 'self-framing' process. It allows such a wide range of variations and makes it easy to create pictures that are polished and all-inclusive.

Keith is really getting good at making those background elements look natural. As with myself, that is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. Thanks for your nice comment. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Hi Sheila,

If those word art plaques were cut by Keith, he too is very skilled on the scroll saw.

It's nice to see perfection.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Yeppers, Lee! He's da man! He used to want me to cut his designs for him when he just started out, but I told him that he needed to cut them himself to learn the process. Apparently he listened! 

I must be a pretty good teacher (wink, wink!)

Seriously - I am very fortunate that he is so talented and that I have someone that is such a great partner. I always say I wouldn't be nearly as successful as I am if it weren't for him. He is truly an asset!

Here is a close up of his cutting:










Can't do much nicer than that!

He used solid birch on these (1/2" thick) and a 2/0 Olson reverse tooth blade. They really look nice in person!

Thanks for your kind comments. 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Remarkable!!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Good morning Sheila. Keith's new designs are beautiful and cut so cleanly! I love the word art ones. I liked them so much I just whipped over to your site and ordered the patterns. Now I really have to get back on the scroll saw next week! Busy summer ahead!
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Hi, Anna! 
I just sent out your order.  I was just finishing writing a newsletter to our subscribers to announce it, but so many people have ordered them since I posted this morning that I am keeping pretty busy myself! That is a good thing. As soon as the newsletter is done, I plan to get back to the saw and finish cutting the Christmas box. Then on to new projects for the site.

We like keeping others busy! It really feels good when our designs are so well received by you all! Thank you for your order and thanks for the support and comments you give every day! We really appreciate it!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


You are both super talented. Keep on, keepin on


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Designs Added on the Website*
> 
> I had a good day cutting yesterday. My Christmas box is once again well on its way and I should be able to finish at least the cutting part by today. I am very happy with that and it will mean that I can button up these magazine project submissions for this issue.
> 
> While I have been working on my submissions, Keith has been doing some designing of new patterns for the site. It is great to have a partner because between the two of us, we are able to keep a pretty good flow of new items up on the site. A couple of weeks ago when he was working on his submissions for the magazine, I was able to provide the site with several new candle trays. This time Keith is in the spotlight on the site with several new word plaques and another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife Plaque series, which has been extremely popular.
> 
> This time, he made a Lynx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK233 Self-Framing Lynx Plaque
> 
> I think it is a great addition to this series, and love the way it came out.
> 
> He also made some more word art plaques. These have been really popular too. As an expansion on his Bible quote series, he added this design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK312 Mark 5:36
> 
> He also started a new word art series which are more contemporary plaques. There are three so far in this series, and for those who love to cut lettering, they are fun and really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK314 Home Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> He is selling the patterns for these plaques both individually and in a set.
> 
> All in all, I think it is a pretty nice addition to what we have on the site. There are many positive things about having two people working together. It is at this time that I think our differences are really a benefit to both of us. By having two of us working and designing, we bring two different perspectives to our business and that allows us to appeal to a broader audience. I realize that it isn't always easy to find a partner that is suitable in so many ways, but I am fortunate to have Keith here to contribute so much to the business and my life.
> 
> Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", I like to refer to us as "Team Sheila Landry" and I share every bit of success with Kieth. Together we are able to accomplish some wonderful things.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! For those of you in the States, I hope you have a wonderful long weekend and take time to enjoy yourselves and reflect and have fun.


Thank you Roger!  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Day!*

What a fun and busy day we had yesterday! I sent out a quick newsletter to those who are on our Mailing List announcing the updates we made to the site and spent the rest of the day cutting out my Christmas box, filling orders and corresponding with customers. I must say that is was one of the busiest days we have had on our site, as everyone really loved Keith's new plaques that I featured here yesterday.

It feels really great to have some of our new stuff received so well. I know it was a big boost to Keith because so many people jumped on getting these new patterns. It is nice to take the time to do something like that and have people appreciate it so much. Both of us are really grateful!

I am almost finished cutting the Christmas box, and I should be done today. I hope to have some finished pictures of the nativity keys too in the next day or so, and the finished box. Once I am done with these two projects, I can move on to some more things for the site, as most of the deadlines will be met.

I am going to keep today's post short, as there is lots to do and I want to get started. But I also wanted to wish everyone a happy Memorial Day weekend. I hope you have fun and stay safe and take a bit of time to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.

Have a great weekend!










FL102 - Forest Leaf Eagle Plaque


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Day!*
> 
> What a fun and busy day we had yesterday! I sent out a quick newsletter to those who are on our Mailing List announcing the updates we made to the site and spent the rest of the day cutting out my Christmas box, filling orders and corresponding with customers. I must say that is was one of the busiest days we have had on our site, as everyone really loved Keith's new plaques that I featured here yesterday.
> 
> It feels really great to have some of our new stuff received so well. I know it was a big boost to Keith because so many people jumped on getting these new patterns. It is nice to take the time to do something like that and have people appreciate it so much. Both of us are really grateful!
> 
> I am almost finished cutting the Christmas box, and I should be done today. I hope to have some finished pictures of the nativity keys too in the next day or so, and the finished box. Once I am done with these two projects, I can move on to some more things for the site, as most of the deadlines will be met.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, as there is lots to do and I want to get started. But I also wanted to wish everyone a happy Memorial Day weekend. I hope you have fun and stay safe and take a bit of time to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FL102 - Forest Leaf Eagle Plaque


Eagerly awaiting the box, Sheila. Glad to hear you are both on a roll.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Day!*
> 
> What a fun and busy day we had yesterday! I sent out a quick newsletter to those who are on our Mailing List announcing the updates we made to the site and spent the rest of the day cutting out my Christmas box, filling orders and corresponding with customers. I must say that is was one of the busiest days we have had on our site, as everyone really loved Keith's new plaques that I featured here yesterday.
> 
> It feels really great to have some of our new stuff received so well. I know it was a big boost to Keith because so many people jumped on getting these new patterns. It is nice to take the time to do something like that and have people appreciate it so much. Both of us are really grateful!
> 
> I am almost finished cutting the Christmas box, and I should be done today. I hope to have some finished pictures of the nativity keys too in the next day or so, and the finished box. Once I am done with these two projects, I can move on to some more things for the site, as most of the deadlines will be met.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, as there is lots to do and I want to get started. But I also wanted to wish everyone a happy Memorial Day weekend. I hope you have fun and stay safe and take a bit of time to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FL102 - Forest Leaf Eagle Plaque


Hi Sheila, 
My Saturday was a tedious one too. Cutting by hand some veneers for my restoration work of my late father's violin. Others are melodica and bandoria … like a mandolin. My stepmom passed away two weeks ago and those wooden musical instrument are here with me for restoration. The violin is really a high quality of wood but the glue are not so lasting. I just post later on blog. This has given another test for my skill.

About the eagle and the leaf… maroon or red background signifies the bloody fight of heroes. Nice choice of color. I can see the pine tree that creates the close up effect of the eagle.

Have a niceweekend.


----------



## katrinebowden

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Day!*
> 
> What a fun and busy day we had yesterday! I sent out a quick newsletter to those who are on our Mailing List announcing the updates we made to the site and spent the rest of the day cutting out my Christmas box, filling orders and corresponding with customers. I must say that is was one of the busiest days we have had on our site, as everyone really loved Keith's new plaques that I featured here yesterday.
> 
> It feels really great to have some of our new stuff received so well. I know it was a big boost to Keith because so many people jumped on getting these new patterns. It is nice to take the time to do something like that and have people appreciate it so much. Both of us are really grateful!
> 
> I am almost finished cutting the Christmas box, and I should be done today. I hope to have some finished pictures of the nativity keys too in the next day or so, and the finished box. Once I am done with these two projects, I can move on to some more things for the site, as most of the deadlines will be met.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, as there is lots to do and I want to get started. But I also wanted to wish everyone a happy Memorial Day weekend. I hope you have fun and stay safe and take a bit of time to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FL102 - Forest Leaf Eagle Plaque


Nice designs Sheila. It's just the outcome of all your hard work. Making such designs is not an easy task. It's difficult too for some experience designers to make. You did quite a beautiful job.
maternity dresses online


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Day!*
> 
> What a fun and busy day we had yesterday! I sent out a quick newsletter to those who are on our Mailing List announcing the updates we made to the site and spent the rest of the day cutting out my Christmas box, filling orders and corresponding with customers. I must say that is was one of the busiest days we have had on our site, as everyone really loved Keith's new plaques that I featured here yesterday.
> 
> It feels really great to have some of our new stuff received so well. I know it was a big boost to Keith because so many people jumped on getting these new patterns. It is nice to take the time to do something like that and have people appreciate it so much. Both of us are really grateful!
> 
> I am almost finished cutting the Christmas box, and I should be done today. I hope to have some finished pictures of the nativity keys too in the next day or so, and the finished box. Once I am done with these two projects, I can move on to some more things for the site, as most of the deadlines will be met.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, as there is lots to do and I want to get started. But I also wanted to wish everyone a happy Memorial Day weekend. I hope you have fun and stay safe and take a bit of time to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FL102 - Forest Leaf Eagle Plaque


Thank you all. Bert, I would love to see the violin blogged. I am sure it will be really beautiful and a wonderful keepsake to pass down to your own children. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Christmas Box*

After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.

I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.

Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.










After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)

The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.

While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.

I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.

By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.

Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:










The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:










The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:










I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:










The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.










Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.

I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.

All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.

The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.

I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.

Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


A veritable tour de force, Sheila.The simplicity of the box construction contrasts beautifully with the intricacy of the scroll work. The finish is perfect. Whilst I might agree with Keith over lining the box sides (it would match the lid) this is a minor point as the depth of the material gives a sharp edge contrast in any case. I really hope it sells well. It certainly should.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Thanks, Martyn! You are the 'box maker extraordinaire" and your work is something that I admire so much. If I were doing it for myself, I may have thought to line it, but I did try to keep the instructions as simple as possible for a couple of reasons - the limitations of space in the holiday issue, as well as the limitations that I previously mentioned on the scroll saw. Many scrollers don't have access to a table saw on a regular basis (myself included) and the precision cutting required to line the inside would be very difficult to accomplish with just the scroll saw. Of course, if one feels so inclined to line the sides, that would be wonderful too. :

I do appreciate your point of view very much and thank you for your compliments. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Just a suggestion for your customers who might like to line the sides (I'm not trying to labour the point) you could use heavy duty card,cut-able with a craft knife. By heavy duty I mean about 1.5 mm or 1/16" thick. Available at art shops in various colours.


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Great job on your design I like the scroll work to


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


That is a good idea, Martyn. I never even really thought of that. I even have some thin veneers that could be cut with a knife that may work. Good option!

And thank you Todd! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Good morning Sheila,
And another great pattern. My pile of to be cut just keeps getting bigger and bigger. Thank you and Keith for the fine job of creating such beautiful patterns.
Rick


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Love that box! I did get caught up in the misspelling at first! LOL (now, not then). I'm about to get some more patterns and like Rick, the pile keeps getting bigger and bigger. 
FTR, I just bought a New Rogers pedal scroll saw in great shape. We'll see how that works soon as I get a belt.
DanK


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


It is beautiful!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


LOVE this box Sheila! I will definitely be getting that pattern! And I won't be giving it away as I do with a lot of my work! It will be a great place to store my scrolled Christmas ornaments and a nice legacy to pass on to grand kids after I've had many years of use 
The carving show went well on the weekend - just some administrative stuff to put it all to bed and then it's back to the workshop for the rest of the summer. Yea!
Enjoy your day. Cloudy but mild here today.


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


It looks fantastic! You did a hell of a good job on that. Sit back, look at it and be proud of your efforts Sheila.

Take care,

Joe


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Thank you all so much! I didn't see your posts until now for some reason. I usually get notifications from LJ's.

Whatever . . .

I really appreciate your nice comments - especially after the troubles that I was having. I am glad you like the design too. It was fun to cut and not really difficult at all. Lots of comma strokes and curves - the fun kind of cutting!

As I progressed on the cutting, I liked it more and more. I am happy that I stuck with it and saw it through to the end.

I can see more boxes of this type in the future. Again - thank you all for the cheering on! Working here at home, it is nice to know I have my cheering section with you all. Have a great night!

((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Hi Sheila,
Everyone had said what I like with your box… I am personally glad the you are now a member of the boxmakers. I was surprised about the simple lap joint. In this way, you can even make variety of designs. You can alternately assemble boxes of different sides, lid and bottom. Only locking pin is missing.

Really beautiful box.
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Thanks, Bert. I will never be able to make boxes like you and Martyn though. Not with a scroll saw anyway. I saw a show on the History Channel on how the Myans built their temples and pyramids and didn't even use mortar because the stones fit so well together. It was amazing when you think about it. There are small gaps in the joints, but that is part of the nature of the beast I suppose. Fortunately the decorative corners pull your eyes away from the flaws. When designing for many levels of woodworkers, I think that stuff like this is useful because then many people with different skill levels can still be successful in making it. (AND with limited tools!) I am glad you think it is nice. 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


I didn't get a chance to see this until today Sheila…
Congratulations to you for a Beautiful Job on your first Box!
I have to warn you though, they can be very addictive…


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Beautiful work, Sheila!!!!!!

Great job.

Lee


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Very nice box indeed. Keep them coming


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Wow! That is very beautiful, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Christmas Box*
> 
> After a somewhat bumpy road of construction and design, I have finished my Christmas box.
> 
> I say the road was 'bumpy' because there were a few issues that I had in both the design and the execution of creating this box. I can however say that I have ironed out all of those bumps and recreating this pieces should be very easy for those who wish to do so. I am happy with the results.
> 
> Those of you who read saw that my first attempt of cutting the lid design included the misspelling of the word 'divine.' After several hours of work, with a satisfactory result, I showed the lid of the box here on my blog, only to have a kind reader point out that the word 'divine' was spelled incorrectly. It was a bit aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After feeling like someone threw a safe on my back while I was climbing up a muddy hill, I decided to switch gears and do some other cutting for the next project just for a change of scenery. (I will be showing that project tomorrow.)
> 
> The change did me good, and got me away from the dreaded piece long enough to help take the sting out of having to cut it out all over again. During my day away, I rationalized that I didn't quite like the darkness of the wood that I used originally (in the above picture) and I wanted a lighter piece of maple anyway. "Things happen for a reason . . . blah, blah, blah . . . " and all of that.
> 
> While I was doing the other project, Keith had gone to the wood store and purchased some additional maple, among other things. We were getting to the bottom of our supply, which was why I had chosen the darker piece originally. He had returned with some beautiful maple that was a bit lighter in color and I felt would look much better for this box.
> 
> I had also in the mean time decided that the lid that I had originally cut was a bit too small. I wanted the sides of the box to be slotted, with decorative scrolling on the slot extensions and while this looked proportionally correct on paper, as I had the lid cut out, I realized that there was very little overhang that I allowed and the lid would have appeared too small. Because of the way the design was placed on the lid, with the liner covering just the inner part of the design and the trim around the edges being left open, simply shrinking the sides down was not an option. The lid liner would have come about half way between the holly trim, looking sloppy and unplanned.
> 
> By cutting the lid over, I extended the edges by 1/2 inch all around, and I think that it made a vast improvement.
> 
> Since I made this box to coordinate with the new set of 12 ornaments that I cut, I needed to figure a way to incorporate the 12 designs into it. The front of the box has the holy family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side shows the shepherd and a sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has the three kings and the right side has the camel and an angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined the lid with 1/8" walnut. This also served to hold it stable on the top of the box when in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joints of the box are slotted, which is a nice way to make a box using only the scroll saw. It is very difficult to cut a perfectly straight line on the scroll saw and the slotted joints are probably the best way to join pieces, as they are somewhat forgiving. With the added decorative edging, even if there are small gaps, they are barely noticeable, as your eye is drawn to the decoration rather than the joints themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith had suggested that I line the sides also, but I liked the look of the open scrolled work.
> 
> I finished the box in my usual mineral oil/spray lacquer finish. I love the soft look it gives the piece, and how it enhances the wood without making it look shiny or plastic-y.
> 
> All in all, I am pretty happy with the project. Not only will it make a beautiful holder for the companion ornaments, but it would be a nice stand alone project too, as you can store your Christmas cards or even candles in it. It measures approximately 7" x 10" x 4" tall and is made of maple.
> 
> The pattern will be available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as well as on my site after the publication date which is scheduled for late August. I know many of you want it now, but it will still be out in plenty of time for people to make for holiday fairs and gift giving.
> 
> I hope you all like it. I liked seeing it finally be finished when I glued things up yesterday. It seemed to be a long time in coming, but that was probably because I had hit a couple of hurdles along the way. I suppose it just goes to show that sometimes it is best to take a breath and get away from something for a day or so when things go awry. When we return to it, we have a better perspective and a little more patience and more so than not, we are able to pull the project out of the fire pile and make it something we can still be proud of.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday today! Happy Memorial Day to my friends in the USA.


Thank, you! Thank you! Thank you! I didn't see these last couple of comments. I truly appreciate your nice comments and support. It is great to be cheered on by people I have such a deep admiration for. 

I will keep making 'um as long as you keep liking 'um!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*

I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.

I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.

I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.

I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.










They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.

I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.

Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.










I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.

This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'

While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:










(Me and my sparkles!)

I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:










They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:










And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!










I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.

While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.

And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.

The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price. 

But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.

Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I love them both! You are such a talented lady!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Wow Sheila you have sure been busy
That box yesterday is absolutely amazing and now with the
keys it is a rather posh Christmas set and yes very Victorian
It puts me in the mood for Christmas mince pies 

Have a wonderful day Sheila

Jamie


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


All I can say is WOW! The box and the key ornaments make a beautiful set! And what you did with the ornaments is great, guess I will have to go to Rinestone Canada and make an order while waiting for the Creative Woodworks magazine issue to come in the mail. What size were the rinestones?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you all very much! I really enjoy making patterns of this type. They are fun and relaxing to cut and look nice too.

Jamie - we finally got a nice day here. After a week an a half of dreary, cloudy, rainy weather, it was bright and sunny and warm today. I had to take my car to Yarmouth for some maintenance, but I enjoyed the ride. It made me want to plan a "day trip" or take a ride to Halifax for a day and night! But that will come in time.

Nancy, I used 2mm crystal clear rhinestones for the small ones and 4mm for the larger ones on the shaft of the keys. I figured I would keep them neutral in color, but red or green would look lovely I think. So many options!  Let me know how you do with Rhinestone Canada if you decide to order. I think they are a great company and hope you find the same.

Have a great day all, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila, I love this project. Though I'd like the pattern right now, waiting until September will be OK as I already have a stash of projects to get through over the summer. The rhinestones look great on the keys. Nancy, I would definitely recommend Rhinestone Canada - great products and great service. I use them a lot.

Wet here today Sheila for my walk but at least it was straight rain not horizontal when the wind is up.
Enjoy your day


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Now that everything is in place… everyone who sees it wants to want it. Inside a box is really worth for every Christmas season. The more years it will be hanging every yuletide season, the more values (character not money) it will open to the new generation (new kids on the block)..... It will always be the center of conversation in times like the reunion. You really have those design ideas into a realistic priceless moments. Beautiful and thanks for sharing these. I am waiting for the next episode…. probably a valentine motif. Keep it going.
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hi, Anna! I am glad you like them too. I found them to be a great company to work with. Their prices are good and their service is top notched. There aren't a lot of companies like that, so I really like to help get word out when I find one.

Bert - you always are so nice and supportive. I respect your work so much and it feels great to know that you enjoy my creations so much - especially a box. I do have many different themed boxes in mind for the future. I enjoyed creating this a lot, even with the small spelling setback, and I am happy that it was so well-received.

Have a wonderful day!  Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Ahh, the beauty of it all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nativity Key Ornaments Finished*
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the nice comments on the Christmas box project that I posted yesterday. It meant a great deal to me - especially after the issues that I had with making it. There were times when I thought that I may abandon the idea of doing it altogether, and I am really happy that I stuck with it. In figuring some things out, I feel that it will open the door for future box designs using that construction method. As I said - it is a challenge to make any type of joinery on the scroll saw, but doing things this way leaves a little room for some play in the design where little gaps won't be such an eyesore. There is some hope after all.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday planning the next and final project that I will be submitting for that issue. It is still in the works in my mind, but coming together nicely. I will post more on that as I progress, as I am certain that it will not be a complex project and my goal is to get it done by the end of the week.
> 
> I also finished up the complimentary project that I showed earlier last week (the Nativity Key Ornaments.) My idea was that the box would hold the ornaments, and they would be presented as a set, but each project could be made or given independently. The nativity silhouettes are the same on both, tying them together nicely.
> 
> I had the keys cut earlier in the week, and showed them on the blog. I used a very pretty bird's eye maple, and the marbleized grain really looked nice with the relative simplicity of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came out nice, but since they are intended to be ornaments, I wanted something more for them.
> 
> I pictured them somehow having some nice tassels hanging from them. I wasn't sure how to do this without obstructing the view of each individual design. I had purchased some beautiful ivory tasseled trim from the craft store near me and I thought that I would cut it apart and use the tassels from it. I had originally thought about using some gold metallic yarn or thread, but frankly I wasn't in the mood for making the dozen tassels that I would need to finish the set. Maybe on a future project.
> 
> Leaving the tassels lose looked rather clumsy though, and I wanted something that looked more intentional. I decided to tie the tassels around the central indentation on the shaft of the key, and leave the tassel hang to the side. This looked really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I needed to add a dot of clear-drying glue to the knot, as the shiny rayon wanted to slide apart, untying the knot. I wanted it trimmed as close as possible without leaving any unsightly ends that would distract from the scroll work and design.
> 
> This looked pretty, but it still needed something else, I felt. I decided to embellish the ornaments with clear crystal rhinestones so they would pick up light from the tree and look a bit 'richer.'
> 
> While I have a rainbow of colors on hand, I felt that keeping the crystals clear would look the best. While my customers could certainly color coordinate their own ornaments to suit their tastes, the clear stones with the ivory tassels looked just perfect I though. The neutral colors allowed the beautiful grain of the bird's eye maple to still show through, and didn't overpower it. I loved the final effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me and my sparkles!)
> 
> I am quite pleased with how these came out. Not only are they nice ornaments independently, but they do tell a story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on a Victorian style tree, or even strung on a garland or a beautiful natural wreath. As a set, they really will make a wonderful keepsake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, they have the coordinating box to store them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many people will want to make both of these projects and that they will make a wonderful set.
> 
> While it seemed slow in coming, I am surprised at how close the actual pieces came to what I had originally envisioned in my head. Although the box itself changed several times from what I first pictured, the end product was something that coordinated much better than I thought it would with the ornaments.
> 
> And the best part of this project is that neither the box nor the ornaments are extremely difficult to make. I think that the 'average' scroll sawyer could very easily pull this off and make it without much trouble. I would grade it an "intermediate" project.
> 
> The hardest thing for me now is telling people that I won't be able to sell them the pattern for several months. My advice to them is to subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, and then you will have access to both of these patterns the soonest. At $3.75 per issue (the subscription rate for USA customers) it is certainly worth the money for the many, many wonderful patterns that it offers throughout the year. For those of you who love ornaments, my partner Keith has been providing the magazine with a 'bonus set' of wonderful ornaments for each issue and they plan to continue that for quite a while. Those alone are worth well over the $3.75 price.
> 
> But I will have these on my site in September, after the holiday issue is released, which will give you all plenty of time to make them for the autumn craft season or for your own gifts. By that time, I will hopefully have several other neat projects that you can make too, and make your decision a difficult one, as I love to do.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are finally seeing the sun after over a week of clouds and rain. It is going to be a beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thanks, Roger! They came out nice, but most important - they were FUN! FUN! FUN!! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to the Next Project*

Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.

My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.

But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.

I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.

I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.

I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.










That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.

I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.

Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.

Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila they are beautiful
I think that they would look good on their own or
even on a tree or other Christmas ornament.

Have a wonderful day, Wednesday is my Chill day

Jamie
Not doing a lot by choice


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I hope you have a wonderful day of relaxation today Jamie. You certainly earn it! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila;

Your work always amazes me.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Your painting techniques are beautiful. You bring any piece you do alive and you give me the inspiration to get back to some painting again. I did sort out my paint tote last week and made a list of the colours I want so that's a step in the right direction!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Great job


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you all. Anna - I am glad to hear that you are thinking of doing some painting. I am certain that with your artistic talent we are all in for a treat.  I find it fun and a nice change of pace from woodworking. There are always so many ways to be creative. I will watch with anticipation to see what you come up with.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Yup, what Anna said.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project*
> 
> Today's post will be short, as I am in the drawing stage of things and I must admit that I didn't get a lot done in that department yesterday.
> 
> My car has just turned ten years old, and as it gets older, I realize that it will require more maintenance. It is part of having an older car, I realize and I just have to allow for some extra time to take care of things.
> 
> But the day was somewhat shot, so I really don't have a lot to report.
> 
> I can say though that last week I did hear back from Artist's Club and they want to carry the "12 Days of Christmas" key designs. Although, they decided that they didn't want them in key shapes, but asked if I would like to do them on their own ornament surfaces.
> 
> I didn't mind that, as it meant that I would only be providing the pattern packets to them, and not cutting the wood. While Keith and I enjoy cutting the production pieces, I was a bit worried because cutting the keys for that pattern was a bit more involved than the previous pieces that we had submitted. I was a bit worried because when I timed myself cutting them, it took over double the time to cut a set of keys as it did to cut the other sets of 12 ornaments. Actually almost three times.
> 
> I will still be offering the pattern in "key form" on my website, as the pieces for that are already finished, but I will also offer them on the shapes that are at this time being sent to me that Artist's Club provides. Either way it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will mean that we will have more time over the summer to create new patterns for the holidays, which are when we sell the most patterns. So it isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I will still be represented in Artist's Club by the Haunted Masquerade pattern, and then the 12 Days of Christmas pattern will take me thorough Christmas. So I am happy.
> 
> Today I need to really focus and draw. I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to do, but I need to put it into motion. Sometimes that is the most difficult part.
> 
> Thanks once again for your nice comments yesterday on the projects. It really makes me feel good when my work is so well-received.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Roger - you are making the rounds this morning! Thanks as always for your friendship and inspiration!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready for the Scrollsaw*

I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.

This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.

But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it! 

So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.

Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:










As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.

I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.

But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.

The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.

I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.

I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Scrollsaw*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.
> 
> But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it!
> 
> So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.
> 
> Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.
> 
> I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.
> 
> But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.
> 
> I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


Great blog. It is ironic that sometimes when we create and set up a project that in my minds seems simple, then we take to making it and it is more intricate than we think..lol.

As for the weather….me and Jenn are coming to Canada…lol. We are looking at about 90 most of the week with high humidity, not for me.

Send some of that cool Canaaaaadian air our way…...eh?

Be well Sheila and have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Scrollsaw*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.
> 
> But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it!
> 
> So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.
> 
> Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.
> 
> I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.
> 
> But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.
> 
> I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


I can't stand the humidity either! That is why I love it here so much. We are by the ocean too, which keeps the humidity down a bit (or the breezes do anyway!) Where I grew up (Chicago area) we had a lot of heat and humidity during the summer months. I couldn't imagine life without air conditioning (although as a child, we never had any of course!) When I moved here I was horrified to see that hardly anyone had a/c. But after several years here, I can see there isn't really a need for one. Most of the days that are warm have nice cool evenings. I do like it here a lot. 

Have a great day yourself. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Scrollsaw*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.
> 
> But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it!
> 
> So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.
> 
> Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.
> 
> I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.
> 
> But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.
> 
> I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


Clever ideas always come out when the mind is bright and warm!

In you design above, I thought the other way around. When you have straight lines, cutting with scroll saw will be difficult but it looks simple. If you let the angel stand as you did previously on past projects, then vertical lines should be perpendicular to the base. That is where you think the background while doing the design not so much emphasis on the main object. Thanks Sheila … you make my mind working before sleep.
Have a nice day.


----------



## oldnovice

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Scrollsaw*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.
> 
> But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it!
> 
> So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.
> 
> Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.
> 
> I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.
> 
> But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.
> 
> I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


*Sheila* I lived 90 miles west of Chicago for 27 years; also in Minnesota and Wisconsin for some time and the humidity is called "weather you can wear". I now live in the San Jose bay area (some people call it the San Francisco bay area but San Jose is bigger) and I can tell when the humidity reaches 50% or higher. We do have A/C but rarely need to use it as evening temps typically reach 50° or less even if the day time temp reached 97° or more.

I am not a scroller but I have always liked to watch scrollers as they turn the wood around the blade with agility and precision I have never been able to master.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Scrollsaw*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.
> 
> But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it!
> 
> So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.
> 
> Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.
> 
> I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.
> 
> But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.
> 
> I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


Oh Sheila! You are going to keep me so busy over the summer!  I like angel patterns so am looking forward to seeing this one.

A bit cloudy today but mild. Sun coming back with warmer temperatures for the weekend - no humidy! Can't beat the Westcoast or maybe the Eastcoast!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Scrollsaw*
> 
> I had a decent day yesterday. For the first time in a week, it was a beautiful and sunny day outside. It was still quite cool for this time of year, but seeing the sun after so many overcast days in a row was a welcome sight. I truly enjoyed doing my errands in the morning, and it was hard for me to come back inside to work, but I knew I had to get drawing done for my final submission for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> This final designs would be simpler though. Much simpler than my other holiday submissions. But sometimes making things simple takes more thought than some of the more complex designs. I find the trick is to make something that is attractive and fun to make without it being difficult. Knowing which steps to keep in and which to eliminate are sometimes a challenge.
> 
> But I did figure things out, and as usual I find myself with several different options in my head, wondering which one(s) I should implement. The more I think about it, the more ideas I get. Time to just jump in and do it!
> 
> So today I will be cutting the pieces out and beginning the work on them. Since they are simpler, I feel that the cutting should only take a short while - depending how many versions I plan to make. I woke up excited this morning because I think they are really going to look cool. I like days like that.
> 
> Here is a 'teaser' for you to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed, she is an angel. But that is all I am going to say for now.
> 
> I woke up this morning to another rainy day. Not a violent storm, but soft and gentle rain. I suppose it is all part of spring and it is difficult to feel bad about it when I see all the trees finally filling in with leaves and things all greening up. Down the road from us, there is a pond that now hosts two families of Canadian Geese. For several weeks, all we saw was the lone male, and I rather felt sorry for him. He would be sitting by the pond by himself most times when we went by, and I had thought he lost his flock.
> 
> But someone said that the male will scout while the female nests, and apparently that is what has occurred. There are now four adults and probably ten goslings that are living on the banks of the pond. Yesterday, when coming home, we saw both families taking a swim in the river. I wish I had my camera.
> 
> The warm weather will come with time, as will the sunshine. After the long winter it is sometimes just hard to wait. But I will keep busy until then and look forward to taking a road trip or two this summer when the time is right. For now I need to work and keep up so that I can take off on a whim if I wish and do some exploring guilt free.
> 
> I look forward to working on these today. The pictures of them in my mind are nice and seeing them come to life will be exciting and fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day too. Happy Thursday!


Hi, all! Bert - these will be free standing pieces. You will have to just wait and see what they are. Simple and functional, too! 

Oldnovice - Wearing the humidity is one way to put it. The air would be so thick that you couldn't breath. Then add in the heat! Sheesh! Here in Nova Scotia I find it amusing when people complain about the humidity when I hardly notice it at all. If they want REAL humidity, they need to visit Chicago. I heard that your area is beautiful. People love the climate too, as they say it is very temperate and comfortable. Thank you for stopping by. I also enjoy the precision that the scroll saw offers. 

Anna - Someone else said that to me on Facebook. That is my goal - to keep everyone busy so they don't run out of things to do. I got my cutting done today, but I don't know if I will post pictures until over the weekend because I still have some things to do with them before they are ready to show. But that will give you all something to anticipate.

Our day turned out to be rather nice after all. However, Keith was out for a bit and said the flies were terrible. He hasn't complained about them before, so they must be really bad. I am allergic to the black fly bites and I get huge swollen bumps when bitten. It seems to be a problem that gets worse every year. Hopefully their stay will be short and I will be able to enjoy the outdoors too before long. Until then, I will keep working. 

Have a great evening everyone.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *

Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.

Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.

For now however, I am not very worried.

In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.

First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.

One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."










Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.

A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.

Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.










These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.

In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.

I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.

I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.

Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)

Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.

I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.

While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.

I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.

I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.

No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.

I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.










I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Long Live the Scroll Saw Sheila!
Mine is already a fossil (twenty years old this year!), but I won't be trading it in anytime soon… It's too versatile!
It's also just plain Fun…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Hummm . . . If your scroll saw is a fossil at 20, I am 2 1/2 times a fossil! (YIKES!!)

I agree with you Mike. Nothing can replace the fun of scroll sawing. There is something magical about removing tiny pieces of wood and being left with something awesome! It certainly is something I enjoy! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Many years ago, in a former life so to speak, I programmed CNC machines. I can tell you that the amount of work is HUGH. Now I am sure the process is most likely much easier these days. YES they have limitations. Also, when considering price there is no match. A person could purchase a god entry level scrollsaw for $150.

Yesterday I was making three dimensional Christmas ornaments. The thrill of finally getting to peal all the parts back and seeing the finished ornament just can be replaced - in my mind. Sure, getting ready for a craft show would be much easier. Just punch a button and create 100 of an item. I will stick with my DeWalt as long as it runs and I can run it.


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


The scrollsaw it bring out the art in woodworking just like inlay work does .Great blog Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Thanks to both of you for sharing your points of view. My friend, Rick Hutcheson has a great article on CNC vs the Scroll Saw and you can read it here:

http://www.scrollsaws.com/CNC/CNCcompare.htm

It is just another angle at the same idea. 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Another factor to consider. How many of the people using scroll saws today could afford to buy a CNC machine or even want to do the production that is necessary to justify them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Yes, that is another good point, Kepy. We found that when Keith got his lathe, not only did he have to pay the initial outlay for the lathe itself, but as all you lathe workers know - there is a huge sinkhole of tools and "accessories" that you need to purchase with it. While the initial cost may be affordable, it is the add-ons that get you, and make it difficult to justify the expense as a hobby and not an income generating tool. With the scroll saw, all you need is a drill or drill press and blades and you are pretty much good to go. While I don't highly recommend entry level saws ( they are more trouble than they are worth sometimes) they are OK for someone who is just testing the water and don't require a huge outlay of cash to experiment.

Good thoughts! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


I doubt very much whether the scroll saw is on the way out. People still use hand planes, yet there are power jointers (planers). People use routers, yet there are CNC machines and lasers. Etc, etc. Each to their own. Different tools suit different styles and needs ( as well as pockets). Scroll on, Sheila.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


I like the technology growing but only when people needs them. When I posted a forum about handsawing to make 1/8 " the best is rip by band saw. Almost all prevented me from using the hand saw because of loosing the wood.Your scroll sawing will not perish because people still believes on hands of those people who can produce extraordinary work….. I never see a wooden violin made from CNC because no one will buy it. There are now plastics combined with wood laminates in terms of violin but what counts is the sound that only wood and handcrafted can produce. Paul on chevalet for marquetry… Benji is on his gouging and carving tools…. and many of us using conventional techniques. 
Btw. I miss Liz and Larry who has laser… please note that they had not posted scrollwork done by laser cutting. I think, the machine still depends on the person who uses it. So keep it going. Remember the hard days that you fought from the years back. Now it is different…people had a lot of plastic boxes but they like more boxes from me. I am proud of my work too because it is anachievement.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


I think most of us feel that way Martyn. Just because there is one type of tool available, doesn't mean that everyone will use the same thing. There are many paths to a single destination.

I truly agree with your thinking Bert! There are so many wonderful artists here (too many to name) whose work I admire so very much. Yours included! Part of the creation of these pieces is the process, and hand's on techniques that can't be replicated by machines. I am not at all putting machinery down, as scroll saws are also machines, but as with most of them, it is the operator that dictates the task and therefore the outcome. I still maintain that just because the CNC machines are here to stay, doesn't mean we need to scrap our scroll saws. Many scrollers will tell you that the journey is the best part of the process. That is what I always think, and I don't think I am alone!

Thank you for your input. I miss seeing Lis here too. I do see her on Facebook though and she is busy as always making wonderfully creative things and inspiring many others to do the same.

You have a wonderful weekend as well.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Hi Sheila, creating is the important thing and the end product can be achieved in many ways. I enjoy the process and I'm quite happy to use my hand tools to carve a project and take a lot longer than someone who is doing the same project with power carving tools. I like to feel the wood and see the piece coming together slowly whether I'm using a scroll saw or hand tools. I also still have my old 30 year old sewing machine which still gets used from time to time. 
Have fun with the journey. Enjoy your day.


----------



## pqte

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


CNC today is easy to program we use CAM software and there is simply no way you can compete with a scroll saw however a good scroll saw does not cost $120,000.00 . Anything that can be done by hand can be done faster and easier with CNC in fact you can do much more intricate work with a CNC machine but it just is not the same to me at least as some one with skilled hands. You do not need to have any artistic skills at all to cut out anything on a CNC anyone can do it but not many have the skills to make these creations by hand and have them come out as good looking as some of the things I have seen here.
I have a shop full of high dollar CNC machines but I consider something made by a skilled hand to be far more valuable than something I can pump out on my equipment and I think it kind of takes the fun out of it as well. Lasers are not limited to 1/8 material thickness they can cut steel 1/2 thick or more and are very fast and very accurate but they are made for cutting through material not for pocketing they are working on new technology called laser caving for pockets but it is not perfected yet. I have seen a lot of 3-D puzzles created out of wood using a laser and if your plan is to mass produce and sell them then yes a laser is the only way to go. The pride in your finished project to me at least is much more satisfying when done by hand rather than by machine


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Oh and thanks for the mention in your blog


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Like you Anna - I love the process. Seeing things come to life that I made are much of the fun of doing them. I used to sew all my kids clothes too and I made my daughter matching hats with each outfit. It was fun and adorable and she remembers that to this day!

Clovis - Thank you for the information on the laser cutters. I haven't researched them at all and I am amazed that they can cut that deep. It must be something to watch. As I said, I think there are uses for both methods and it is up to the individual to decide which one suits them best, as well as their budget.

Martyn - you are someone who has been a great inspiration for me to step one step higher and do better. Seeing your work evolve these past three years has been a pleasure to watch, and I appreciate all you share with us here on Lumberjocks. Congratulations on your 100th project! It is incredible how they just keep getting better and better! 

Sheila


----------



## quicksilver

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


I have always looked up to the designers, artists, innovators, and disrupters like the Tesla company.
I'm not going to look up to a machine, much less any politician.
Don't want to live long enough to become a Borg like Ray Kurzweil (futurist) is now talking about.
Keep up the good work all


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Thank you


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Your work will never be "doomed", Sheila. First, let me say, I'm not steppin on anyone's toes, who has a CNC, but, those high dollar CNC machines are, umm, well, yea, sure, they're nice, but, hey, you're a human with superb talents. Any machine can do anything, yes, BUT, I'd much rather have something from the human form. Keep on scrolling, scrollgirl.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Sawing a Dinosaur? I think not! *
> 
> Yesterday evening, I was directed to a forum topic here on Lumberjocks. The title of the post is "Scroll saws vs Lasers - Is Scroll sawing Doomed?" and you can read it here.
> 
> Naturally, being in the position that I am in, I am somewhat curious as to what people think about this subject. After all, if scroll saws are doomed, then my own doom as a pattern designer for the scroll saw is soon to follow.
> 
> For now however, I am not very worried.
> 
> In reading the comments so far, while there are a few that are certain that the scroll saw will go the way of the dinosaur, for the most part people seem to feel that they are here to stay. I also think that scroll saws are going to be around for a while. Even though lasers can be used in several applications, they do have their limitations and I can think of many instances where the scroll saw is preferred over the laser.
> 
> First off, lasers are limited by the thickness of the material that they cut. While they may be good for some purposes, in general, the material needs to be very thin for a laser to do the job. This is fine if what you intend to cut is somewhere around 1/8" thin, but I would find that quite limiting as to what you can produce. I realize that it is possible to do multiple passes to achieve cutting on greater thicknesses, but I wouldn't think that it would be very efficient to do so. And I am assuming that efficiency would be what you are aiming for if you are using a CNC.
> 
> One advantage of using a CNC or similar machine is that you are able to "sculpt" pieces using the machine. My friend Lis here on Lumberjocks (tyskkvinna) does some amazing projects using the CNC router. One of my favorites of hers, which I purchased for my son, was this awesome Periodic Table that she carved with her router. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of thought and programming that went into her work! Lis certainly brings programming the router into a high-tech art form. It is far more than a matter of "pushing a few buttons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the scroll saw is what some would consider "low tech" - just as a non-computerized sewing machine is considered "low tech." But there are still people who love to create and design and sew their own clothing and find a great deal of satisfaction from doing so.
> 
> A large part of why we do woodworking in the first place is because it fulfills our need to be creative. I realize that some here (like myself) are involved in woodworking to earn a living, and I am lucky enough to realize that what I do for a living also feeds my need to be creative and give me a wonderful sense of accomplishment with each design I draw, cut and finish. While some people may use woodworking strictly in an industrial sense, many others are able to gracefully blend and marry their passion for creating with making a living.
> 
> Dan Mosheim comes to mind as someone who has successfully made a living from creating pieces by hand. If you browse his project gallery you can immediately see that not only does he create functional pieces, but pieces that are beautiful too and will over time become heirlooms to those who are fortunate enough to own them. This is accomplished not only with the use of power tools, but also by many hours of hands-on "low tech" labor. Not everything can be automated successfully to provide the same level of excellence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only a couple of examples of the many hundreds that are here on the Lumberjocks site alone.
> 
> In speaking with Ray Seymore from Seyco (one of the leading distributors of the Excalibur Scroll Saw in the USA) they are selling so many Excalibur saws these days that it is difficult to keep them in stock. I have heard from several customers of mine first-hand that there is a waiting list for a new Excalibur saw. That certainly wouldn't indicate to me that people are ready to put the scroll saw out to pasture quite yet.
> 
> I am sure that there are many people that find that CNC machines and routers are a useful tool for their woodworking purposes. One day, I hope to own one myself perhaps. But even if I were to have one sitting here, I don't think that I would be ready to retire my scroll saw any time soon.
> 
> I was happy when I read the responses on the above mentioned forum. While there were some that said they thought the scroll saw was on its way out, most of the people who checked in who actually used the scroll saw voiced that they thought it was here to stay. I believe the reason for this is that the people who scroll saw, do so not so much for the finished results or project, but also what plays a huge part in it is that the process of scroll sawing is in itself enjoyable and satisfying and leaves us with a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Just like when Britboxmaker finished one of his amazing boxes, and sits back and thinks of his accomplishments and starts planning the next one - what he would do differently, what he liked about this one, etc., when I finish a scroll saw project, I sit back with that same sense of accomplishment and think about not only the final piece, but how much I enjoyed creating it. It is something that feeds the soul of any creative individual (INCLUDING people like Lis who accomplishes the same with her programming expertise and woodworking skills!)
> 
> Whether your tools are scroll saws or band saws or table saws or even programming a computer, we all enjoy doing something that is challenging to us and we love that feeling of accomplishment that accompanies the successes that we achieve doing so.
> 
> I think that there is plenty of room for BOTH the scroll saw and the CNC machines. I think that each of them have their purpose, and there will be loyal followers for each of them. It is a matter of personal choice it depends on what you like to do best to be creative.
> 
> While a scroll saw may only be as perfect as the person operating it, the CNC in all its perfection also has its limitations on thickness and speed. It is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I didn't want to hijack the aforementioned post by offering a lengthy reply there. As you see, I had a lot to say about the subject. I invite you to go to the original post and voice your own thoughts on the matter, as it is very interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I am glad that this topic was addressed. We are all different people here with different goals and reasons that we do our woodworking projects. These differences are something that makes woodworking so interesting, and the diversity of we woodworkers, along with our passion for what we do is what keeps it fresh and exciting. At least that is how I feel about it.
> 
> No matter which method you use to be creative, the most important thing is that you are enjoying yourself and having FUN being creative. Life is too short not to enjoy every minute of it you can, and we need to make the most of our time and spend it doing something we love with passion. For me, that is scroll sawing and painting. For you, it may be something different.
> 
> I know however, that doing something that I love every day really makes for a good life. And sharing it with you all only adds to that happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! I got my cutting done yesterday, and I should have something to show you by tomorrow. Have a great weekend!


Thanks, Roger! I do love the process as I said. It is only a 'chore' to those who don't like the process, not people like me who find a great deal of calm in cutting. As with anything - there are all types of hobbies for all types of people. Everyone being different is what makes this world go around. Think of how BORING it would be if we all liked the same things! YIKES!

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting There . . .*

What a beautiful morning I woke up to today! On this first day of June, it seems that we are finally getting warm and sunny weather. I heard, however that the midwestern United States got pounded again yesterday and I wish the best for all of you living there. Growing up in the Chicago area, we were very well aware of those violent storms that spring could bring and how frightening mother nature could be. It is certainly something that I don't miss living here near the ocean.

I had a very busy day yesterday and I think it was productive. While I didn't get as far as I would have liked with my projects (do I EVER?!) I did make pretty good headway and my goal of mailing everything out on Monday to the respective magazines is well within reach. That is my biggest concern right now.

I had some correspondence to do yesterday and I spend a good bit of time helping customers and answering questions. I never really mind that part of the job because it feels nice to direct others and share in their enthusiasm. With yesterday's topic raising the question of whether the scroll saw is on its way out to pasture or not, it felt good to hear from people who feel as passionate about scroll sawing as I do. I think it will be here for quite a while.

For the final project that I am working on for the magazine, I decided to make three versions of the pieces to show our readers some different finishing possibilities. While this isn't required when submitting something, I like to do so because many people tell me that they are unable to picture the variations in their head without seeing it. I know this takes a bit more time, but I also enjoy seeing the different possibilities come to life (and besides - it is fun to do!) so I take the time to do them.

As usual, I will be leaving one set in its natural color. As you can see, it is a set of angels:










These are made from 3/4" maple, and have at this point a mineral oil finish. There are going to be six pieces in the set, as you see. They are (as I stated) simple. But cutting 3/4" maple can be somewhat of a challenge in itself.

"What are they for?" you may be thinking.

I think I will leave you hanging another day or so an I will reveal that when the other sets are completed. I will tell you that they are a functional item and will be a nice holiday decoration.

In addition to finishing up these angels, I have already cut my next project out. This one is more of a painting project, and I think my painters who follow will really like it. I find that I need to spend a bit more time on my painting side of my site too, as people are always looking for new patterns there and I am far from running out of ideas.

So few hours each day to accomplish all of this!

I also received my pieces from the Artist's Club yesterday that I am to transfer my "12 Days of Christmas" key designs to. The pieces they wanted me to use are tear drop shaped ornaments, instead of the keys. They felt that the "key" theme was a bit overdone but liked the paintings that I did and asked me if I would transfer it to their surface. In thinking about this, I thought it was a fine idea, as the keys took quite a bit longer to cut than the other kit pieces that I had provided them with in the past (the witches hats and boots, masks, Christmas ornaments, etc.) In fact, when I timed myself cutting the keys, it took almost three times as long to cut a set. With the hundreds of kits that we cut this past year, I was wondering if I had made the wrong decision even submitting them as keys. So when it was suggested to use their surface, I happily agreed to it. That meant that my time this summer would be spent designing more patterns instead of doing production work. Besides - we still have to keep them supplied with masks, so there will be a little production work to do after all. It all worked out for the best.

I may or may not post tomorrow, depending how far I get on things. I have a full weekend planned and while it will be busy, I will be having fun doing what I love to do. What could be better?

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. Stay safe and have fun and take time to do what you enjoy to do. Life is short.

I'll leave you with a picture of my cat Pancakes. He is a good example of "relaxation" for you to follow. I think he found his "zen."


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting There . . .*
> 
> What a beautiful morning I woke up to today! On this first day of June, it seems that we are finally getting warm and sunny weather. I heard, however that the midwestern United States got pounded again yesterday and I wish the best for all of you living there. Growing up in the Chicago area, we were very well aware of those violent storms that spring could bring and how frightening mother nature could be. It is certainly something that I don't miss living here near the ocean.
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday and I think it was productive. While I didn't get as far as I would have liked with my projects (do I EVER?!) I did make pretty good headway and my goal of mailing everything out on Monday to the respective magazines is well within reach. That is my biggest concern right now.
> 
> I had some correspondence to do yesterday and I spend a good bit of time helping customers and answering questions. I never really mind that part of the job because it feels nice to direct others and share in their enthusiasm. With yesterday's topic raising the question of whether the scroll saw is on its way out to pasture or not, it felt good to hear from people who feel as passionate about scroll sawing as I do. I think it will be here for quite a while.
> 
> For the final project that I am working on for the magazine, I decided to make three versions of the pieces to show our readers some different finishing possibilities. While this isn't required when submitting something, I like to do so because many people tell me that they are unable to picture the variations in their head without seeing it. I know this takes a bit more time, but I also enjoy seeing the different possibilities come to life (and besides - it is fun to do!) so I take the time to do them.
> 
> As usual, I will be leaving one set in its natural color. As you can see, it is a set of angels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made from 3/4" maple, and have at this point a mineral oil finish. There are going to be six pieces in the set, as you see. They are (as I stated) simple. But cutting 3/4" maple can be somewhat of a challenge in itself.
> 
> "What are they for?" you may be thinking.
> 
> I think I will leave you hanging another day or so an I will reveal that when the other sets are completed. I will tell you that they are a functional item and will be a nice holiday decoration.
> 
> In addition to finishing up these angels, I have already cut my next project out. This one is more of a painting project, and I think my painters who follow will really like it. I find that I need to spend a bit more time on my painting side of my site too, as people are always looking for new patterns there and I am far from running out of ideas.
> 
> So few hours each day to accomplish all of this!
> 
> I also received my pieces from the Artist's Club yesterday that I am to transfer my "12 Days of Christmas" key designs to. The pieces they wanted me to use are tear drop shaped ornaments, instead of the keys. They felt that the "key" theme was a bit overdone but liked the paintings that I did and asked me if I would transfer it to their surface. In thinking about this, I thought it was a fine idea, as the keys took quite a bit longer to cut than the other kit pieces that I had provided them with in the past (the witches hats and boots, masks, Christmas ornaments, etc.) In fact, when I timed myself cutting the keys, it took almost three times as long to cut a set. With the hundreds of kits that we cut this past year, I was wondering if I had made the wrong decision even submitting them as keys. So when it was suggested to use their surface, I happily agreed to it. That meant that my time this summer would be spent designing more patterns instead of doing production work. Besides - we still have to keep them supplied with masks, so there will be a little production work to do after all. It all worked out for the best.
> 
> I may or may not post tomorrow, depending how far I get on things. I have a full weekend planned and while it will be busy, I will be having fun doing what I love to do. What could be better?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. Stay safe and have fun and take time to do what you enjoy to do. Life is short.
> 
> I'll leave you with a picture of my cat Pancakes. He is a good example of "relaxation" for you to follow. I think he found his "zen."


Hi Sheila, 
Angels are pretty standing there but if they lie on their sides they form a bit like a maze or a jigsaw. Not sure but just a guess. If not right, then use this idea to interlock or bolts in just like a lego. Nicely done and they are thick. 
I am glad that you are into thicker cut. A new adventure.
Have nice weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting There . . .*
> 
> What a beautiful morning I woke up to today! On this first day of June, it seems that we are finally getting warm and sunny weather. I heard, however that the midwestern United States got pounded again yesterday and I wish the best for all of you living there. Growing up in the Chicago area, we were very well aware of those violent storms that spring could bring and how frightening mother nature could be. It is certainly something that I don't miss living here near the ocean.
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday and I think it was productive. While I didn't get as far as I would have liked with my projects (do I EVER?!) I did make pretty good headway and my goal of mailing everything out on Monday to the respective magazines is well within reach. That is my biggest concern right now.
> 
> I had some correspondence to do yesterday and I spend a good bit of time helping customers and answering questions. I never really mind that part of the job because it feels nice to direct others and share in their enthusiasm. With yesterday's topic raising the question of whether the scroll saw is on its way out to pasture or not, it felt good to hear from people who feel as passionate about scroll sawing as I do. I think it will be here for quite a while.
> 
> For the final project that I am working on for the magazine, I decided to make three versions of the pieces to show our readers some different finishing possibilities. While this isn't required when submitting something, I like to do so because many people tell me that they are unable to picture the variations in their head without seeing it. I know this takes a bit more time, but I also enjoy seeing the different possibilities come to life (and besides - it is fun to do!) so I take the time to do them.
> 
> As usual, I will be leaving one set in its natural color. As you can see, it is a set of angels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made from 3/4" maple, and have at this point a mineral oil finish. There are going to be six pieces in the set, as you see. They are (as I stated) simple. But cutting 3/4" maple can be somewhat of a challenge in itself.
> 
> "What are they for?" you may be thinking.
> 
> I think I will leave you hanging another day or so an I will reveal that when the other sets are completed. I will tell you that they are a functional item and will be a nice holiday decoration.
> 
> In addition to finishing up these angels, I have already cut my next project out. This one is more of a painting project, and I think my painters who follow will really like it. I find that I need to spend a bit more time on my painting side of my site too, as people are always looking for new patterns there and I am far from running out of ideas.
> 
> So few hours each day to accomplish all of this!
> 
> I also received my pieces from the Artist's Club yesterday that I am to transfer my "12 Days of Christmas" key designs to. The pieces they wanted me to use are tear drop shaped ornaments, instead of the keys. They felt that the "key" theme was a bit overdone but liked the paintings that I did and asked me if I would transfer it to their surface. In thinking about this, I thought it was a fine idea, as the keys took quite a bit longer to cut than the other kit pieces that I had provided them with in the past (the witches hats and boots, masks, Christmas ornaments, etc.) In fact, when I timed myself cutting the keys, it took almost three times as long to cut a set. With the hundreds of kits that we cut this past year, I was wondering if I had made the wrong decision even submitting them as keys. So when it was suggested to use their surface, I happily agreed to it. That meant that my time this summer would be spent designing more patterns instead of doing production work. Besides - we still have to keep them supplied with masks, so there will be a little production work to do after all. It all worked out for the best.
> 
> I may or may not post tomorrow, depending how far I get on things. I have a full weekend planned and while it will be busy, I will be having fun doing what I love to do. What could be better?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. Stay safe and have fun and take time to do what you enjoy to do. Life is short.
> 
> I'll leave you with a picture of my cat Pancakes. He is a good example of "relaxation" for you to follow. I think he found his "zen."


Yes, they are thick. I want them to stand nice and be stable. It is a bit if a difference in cutting things this thick (3/4") My usual thickness is about 1/2" and under. It makes a pretty big difference though and takes a while longer, which is why I chose a simpler design. Your patience needs to increase relative to the thickness you are cutting! 

Have a wonderful weekend as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Dan58

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting There . . .*
> 
> What a beautiful morning I woke up to today! On this first day of June, it seems that we are finally getting warm and sunny weather. I heard, however that the midwestern United States got pounded again yesterday and I wish the best for all of you living there. Growing up in the Chicago area, we were very well aware of those violent storms that spring could bring and how frightening mother nature could be. It is certainly something that I don't miss living here near the ocean.
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday and I think it was productive. While I didn't get as far as I would have liked with my projects (do I EVER?!) I did make pretty good headway and my goal of mailing everything out on Monday to the respective magazines is well within reach. That is my biggest concern right now.
> 
> I had some correspondence to do yesterday and I spend a good bit of time helping customers and answering questions. I never really mind that part of the job because it feels nice to direct others and share in their enthusiasm. With yesterday's topic raising the question of whether the scroll saw is on its way out to pasture or not, it felt good to hear from people who feel as passionate about scroll sawing as I do. I think it will be here for quite a while.
> 
> For the final project that I am working on for the magazine, I decided to make three versions of the pieces to show our readers some different finishing possibilities. While this isn't required when submitting something, I like to do so because many people tell me that they are unable to picture the variations in their head without seeing it. I know this takes a bit more time, but I also enjoy seeing the different possibilities come to life (and besides - it is fun to do!) so I take the time to do them.
> 
> As usual, I will be leaving one set in its natural color. As you can see, it is a set of angels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made from 3/4" maple, and have at this point a mineral oil finish. There are going to be six pieces in the set, as you see. They are (as I stated) simple. But cutting 3/4" maple can be somewhat of a challenge in itself.
> 
> "What are they for?" you may be thinking.
> 
> I think I will leave you hanging another day or so an I will reveal that when the other sets are completed. I will tell you that they are a functional item and will be a nice holiday decoration.
> 
> In addition to finishing up these angels, I have already cut my next project out. This one is more of a painting project, and I think my painters who follow will really like it. I find that I need to spend a bit more time on my painting side of my site too, as people are always looking for new patterns there and I am far from running out of ideas.
> 
> So few hours each day to accomplish all of this!
> 
> I also received my pieces from the Artist's Club yesterday that I am to transfer my "12 Days of Christmas" key designs to. The pieces they wanted me to use are tear drop shaped ornaments, instead of the keys. They felt that the "key" theme was a bit overdone but liked the paintings that I did and asked me if I would transfer it to their surface. In thinking about this, I thought it was a fine idea, as the keys took quite a bit longer to cut than the other kit pieces that I had provided them with in the past (the witches hats and boots, masks, Christmas ornaments, etc.) In fact, when I timed myself cutting the keys, it took almost three times as long to cut a set. With the hundreds of kits that we cut this past year, I was wondering if I had made the wrong decision even submitting them as keys. So when it was suggested to use their surface, I happily agreed to it. That meant that my time this summer would be spent designing more patterns instead of doing production work. Besides - we still have to keep them supplied with masks, so there will be a little production work to do after all. It all worked out for the best.
> 
> I may or may not post tomorrow, depending how far I get on things. I have a full weekend planned and while it will be busy, I will be having fun doing what I love to do. What could be better?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. Stay safe and have fun and take time to do what you enjoy to do. Life is short.
> 
> I'll leave you with a picture of my cat Pancakes. He is a good example of "relaxation" for you to follow. I think he found his "zen."


Sheila the angels are beautiful and shows that you have a high level of skill with the scroll saw thank you for talking with me on the phone yesterday and answering my questions I know you have a very busy schedule I will be following your blogs and website thanks a lot


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting There . . .*
> 
> What a beautiful morning I woke up to today! On this first day of June, it seems that we are finally getting warm and sunny weather. I heard, however that the midwestern United States got pounded again yesterday and I wish the best for all of you living there. Growing up in the Chicago area, we were very well aware of those violent storms that spring could bring and how frightening mother nature could be. It is certainly something that I don't miss living here near the ocean.
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday and I think it was productive. While I didn't get as far as I would have liked with my projects (do I EVER?!) I did make pretty good headway and my goal of mailing everything out on Monday to the respective magazines is well within reach. That is my biggest concern right now.
> 
> I had some correspondence to do yesterday and I spend a good bit of time helping customers and answering questions. I never really mind that part of the job because it feels nice to direct others and share in their enthusiasm. With yesterday's topic raising the question of whether the scroll saw is on its way out to pasture or not, it felt good to hear from people who feel as passionate about scroll sawing as I do. I think it will be here for quite a while.
> 
> For the final project that I am working on for the magazine, I decided to make three versions of the pieces to show our readers some different finishing possibilities. While this isn't required when submitting something, I like to do so because many people tell me that they are unable to picture the variations in their head without seeing it. I know this takes a bit more time, but I also enjoy seeing the different possibilities come to life (and besides - it is fun to do!) so I take the time to do them.
> 
> As usual, I will be leaving one set in its natural color. As you can see, it is a set of angels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made from 3/4" maple, and have at this point a mineral oil finish. There are going to be six pieces in the set, as you see. They are (as I stated) simple. But cutting 3/4" maple can be somewhat of a challenge in itself.
> 
> "What are they for?" you may be thinking.
> 
> I think I will leave you hanging another day or so an I will reveal that when the other sets are completed. I will tell you that they are a functional item and will be a nice holiday decoration.
> 
> In addition to finishing up these angels, I have already cut my next project out. This one is more of a painting project, and I think my painters who follow will really like it. I find that I need to spend a bit more time on my painting side of my site too, as people are always looking for new patterns there and I am far from running out of ideas.
> 
> So few hours each day to accomplish all of this!
> 
> I also received my pieces from the Artist's Club yesterday that I am to transfer my "12 Days of Christmas" key designs to. The pieces they wanted me to use are tear drop shaped ornaments, instead of the keys. They felt that the "key" theme was a bit overdone but liked the paintings that I did and asked me if I would transfer it to their surface. In thinking about this, I thought it was a fine idea, as the keys took quite a bit longer to cut than the other kit pieces that I had provided them with in the past (the witches hats and boots, masks, Christmas ornaments, etc.) In fact, when I timed myself cutting the keys, it took almost three times as long to cut a set. With the hundreds of kits that we cut this past year, I was wondering if I had made the wrong decision even submitting them as keys. So when it was suggested to use their surface, I happily agreed to it. That meant that my time this summer would be spent designing more patterns instead of doing production work. Besides - we still have to keep them supplied with masks, so there will be a little production work to do after all. It all worked out for the best.
> 
> I may or may not post tomorrow, depending how far I get on things. I have a full weekend planned and while it will be busy, I will be having fun doing what I love to do. What could be better?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. Stay safe and have fun and take time to do what you enjoy to do. Life is short.
> 
> I'll leave you with a picture of my cat Pancakes. He is a good example of "relaxation" for you to follow. I think he found his "zen."


Hi, Dan! Welcome to Lumberjocks!  You are going to LOVE it here. There are wonderful and talented people from all over the world that are kind and helpful. You will be amazed at the caliber of projects here! It was a pleasure to talk to you too! I know you are going to really enjoy getting back to woodworking! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting There . . .*
> 
> What a beautiful morning I woke up to today! On this first day of June, it seems that we are finally getting warm and sunny weather. I heard, however that the midwestern United States got pounded again yesterday and I wish the best for all of you living there. Growing up in the Chicago area, we were very well aware of those violent storms that spring could bring and how frightening mother nature could be. It is certainly something that I don't miss living here near the ocean.
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday and I think it was productive. While I didn't get as far as I would have liked with my projects (do I EVER?!) I did make pretty good headway and my goal of mailing everything out on Monday to the respective magazines is well within reach. That is my biggest concern right now.
> 
> I had some correspondence to do yesterday and I spend a good bit of time helping customers and answering questions. I never really mind that part of the job because it feels nice to direct others and share in their enthusiasm. With yesterday's topic raising the question of whether the scroll saw is on its way out to pasture or not, it felt good to hear from people who feel as passionate about scroll sawing as I do. I think it will be here for quite a while.
> 
> For the final project that I am working on for the magazine, I decided to make three versions of the pieces to show our readers some different finishing possibilities. While this isn't required when submitting something, I like to do so because many people tell me that they are unable to picture the variations in their head without seeing it. I know this takes a bit more time, but I also enjoy seeing the different possibilities come to life (and besides - it is fun to do!) so I take the time to do them.
> 
> As usual, I will be leaving one set in its natural color. As you can see, it is a set of angels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made from 3/4" maple, and have at this point a mineral oil finish. There are going to be six pieces in the set, as you see. They are (as I stated) simple. But cutting 3/4" maple can be somewhat of a challenge in itself.
> 
> "What are they for?" you may be thinking.
> 
> I think I will leave you hanging another day or so an I will reveal that when the other sets are completed. I will tell you that they are a functional item and will be a nice holiday decoration.
> 
> In addition to finishing up these angels, I have already cut my next project out. This one is more of a painting project, and I think my painters who follow will really like it. I find that I need to spend a bit more time on my painting side of my site too, as people are always looking for new patterns there and I am far from running out of ideas.
> 
> So few hours each day to accomplish all of this!
> 
> I also received my pieces from the Artist's Club yesterday that I am to transfer my "12 Days of Christmas" key designs to. The pieces they wanted me to use are tear drop shaped ornaments, instead of the keys. They felt that the "key" theme was a bit overdone but liked the paintings that I did and asked me if I would transfer it to their surface. In thinking about this, I thought it was a fine idea, as the keys took quite a bit longer to cut than the other kit pieces that I had provided them with in the past (the witches hats and boots, masks, Christmas ornaments, etc.) In fact, when I timed myself cutting the keys, it took almost three times as long to cut a set. With the hundreds of kits that we cut this past year, I was wondering if I had made the wrong decision even submitting them as keys. So when it was suggested to use their surface, I happily agreed to it. That meant that my time this summer would be spent designing more patterns instead of doing production work. Besides - we still have to keep them supplied with masks, so there will be a little production work to do after all. It all worked out for the best.
> 
> I may or may not post tomorrow, depending how far I get on things. I have a full weekend planned and while it will be busy, I will be having fun doing what I love to do. What could be better?
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. Stay safe and have fun and take time to do what you enjoy to do. Life is short.
> 
> I'll leave you with a picture of my cat Pancakes. He is a good example of "relaxation" for you to follow. I think he found his "zen."


Good morning Sheila. You have my imagination going as to what you'll be using the angels for! They are beautiful. Hmmm… functional….place settings? wreath?, candle holder? ??? I know the finished project will be great!
Cloudy here today but very mild. The sun is coming!
Have a good weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pretty Maids All in a Row*

What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.

I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.

I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.

In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.

Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.

As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.

Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.

For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:










The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:




























The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:




























These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.

I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!

What do you all think?

I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."

I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.

I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)

So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!

I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?










I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I've only seen one angel, my guardian angel named Buck and I don't remember hair color. Are all angels blonde?
Those are SO cute.
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


LOL Dan! I KNEW someone would mention that they were all blonde! I suppose that I could say that in my house they are!  (Keith would beg to differ on that, but he doesn't usually read my blog anyway!) I debated on whether to make the samples with several different hair colors, but my mind was already exploding with figuring out which colors to make them and what would look good with what, and I was just going to suggest in the instructions for people to do their own thing with the hair colors, as I am sure they will. I couldn't think in an additional direction on this one (at least for now!)

I am glad you like them. It will be hard to send them off! :/

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I love the idea of place cards! I like the traditional Christmas colors myself, but the pastel colors were pretty too! Where did you get the wire for the cards?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thanks, Sandy! I made the curls myself with pliers and 18 gauge wire. I will show how to do it in the instructions, but it is "easy-peasy!" 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Now you're just showing off! LOL

Super work, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Good morning Sheila. Great idea! I love the colours for this project. I think they would look on a Christmas dinner table and they would be a great keepsake for each guest. I like the hair and the wings being a consistant colour on all and then varying the colour on the body. I liked your original harp however I can see that it would be tricky to cut.
Sunny and warm here today. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thanks, Anna:
I liked the original harp too, but someone brought to my attention that it may be too difficult for some to cut. I needed to use a 2/0 blade because the area cut out was small, but on the maple especially it was difficult for the cut to remain true through the 3/4" thick piece. The blade naturally flexed and the 'strings' were not even. I tried this and it went a bit smoother. I may include both versions when I do the pattern. I don't want people to be turned off by one part that is a bit more difficult.

Thank you as always for your observations.  It is cloudy and rainy and cool here today. We seem to be at opposites as far as weather is concerned.

Sheila


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


They are gorgeous!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thanks Scott! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I keep hearing "Hark the Harald Angels Sing, Glory to the New Born King".......Fantastic, Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Sheila, these are wonderful scroll saw patterns. Your creativity never ceases to amaze me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a busy, busy weekend I had! I can honestly say that I did very little fooling around, but I was still unable to get my projects finished to the point where I can pack them up and ship them out today.
> 
> I am close, but I still need to take pictures and packing is somewhat of an "art" in itself and I need to be sure that everything will safely arrive, so it will be all completed today and I will put the call in for pickup first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't feel as if I 'failed' though, as these things just take time to do properly. I made a change on one of my projects on Saturday morning, that meant back peddling and going back to not only the drawing board, but also to the saw and some finishing to bring the new pieces to the point where their sister pieces were at in production. I had been debating on the harp of the angel that I had shown in the blog, as it was a little difficult to cut even for me through the .75 inch stock, and my friend Jim mentioned that to me when I showed the pictures on my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/sheilalandrydesigns). Since it was in the back of my mind too, all I needed was the mention from him and it sent me back to the drawing table/saw to re-do the piece. But I was much happier with the results and glad that it was noticed by others instead of just myself because it is always really important to me what others think of the patterns - as they are the ones who will be making them. That is part of why I think that networking as I do here on the blog and on Facebook is so important to me.
> 
> In any case, when things were finally caught up, it took me pretty much of the day to finish up the second set of pieces, with a third to do on Sunday.
> 
> Along the way, I had decided to make three sets of these pieces. You all may think that is a bit excessive, but I really want to teach my readers and customers to look at things from several different perspectives. Just because a pattern is presented one way or in one color set doesn't mean you can't make it in another that you may like better. Training yourself to look at things from many different sides is a great asset to develop, and besides the problem of trying to decide which one you like best, I think it is something that is very valuable.
> 
> As far as this angel project is concern, I was having a really difficult time figuring out which color scheme I wanted to present. So many people like soft, pastel colors for their holiday decorating. Others like traditional jewel tones. Still others like the natural look of wood. I kept fighting as to which one I would make these in for the magazine article and I put it off as long as I could and was no further making a decision when the time came to make them. So I did them in all three.
> 
> Keith says I am a "make work" project for myself. I realize that doing the project in triplicate can slow things down and (naturally) take three times longer, but I just can't help myself and it is part of me that you all just have to accept. So without further discussion, I will show you the three sets of angles.
> 
> For those of you who were guessing, these particular angels will be used as place card holders at the holiday table. My dear friend Ellen Bell always sets a beautiful table at the holidays and I had her in mind when I designed these. (That means you will be seeing more similar designs from me for other holidays too!) They are cut from 3/4" stock and drilled at the top prior to cutting them on the scroll saw. You saw the maple set the other day. It was finished in oil and spray shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first alternative set was done in pastel colors. I cut them from pine and I first painted them in DecoArt Dazzling Metallic acrylic paint, and then used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was painted in deep jewel tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were cut from poplar and again, I used the same process of using the Dazzling Metallic paints first and then following it with a coat or two of the Glamour Dust paint. I think that the metallic paints really make them look amazing! I know many of you aren't into painting wood, but there is no denying the eye appeal of these beautiful colors. I wish you could all see them in person, as they look even better than they do here.
> 
> I am still debating whether or not to brush a coat of clear DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the wings of the maple pieces, just to give them a bit of a shimmer. While they are pretty nice looking 'au natural', they do look a little 'plain' and I think that having a slight shimmer on just the wings would really make them look nice. I love the Glamour Dust paint because the glitter is so finely ground in it, it is a very subtle effect and looks like ground glass, or like they are dipped in sugar. Like most of the DecoArt products I use, they are under $2 per bottle (usually you can get them on sale too at places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby) so you can stock up on lots of them for a very minimal cost. The 2oz bottles go really far too, so you can add sparkle to your heart's content!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I had flirted with the idea of adding rhinestones to these, too, but the metallics and the fine glitter were adequate to keep these looking festive. I think it is "enough."
> 
> I wanted to mention too, that the colors are simply "blocked in" and there is only a bit of shading on the hair, which I did with a wash. The rest is just basic painting and the metallic paint and fine glitter paint do the rest.
> 
> I am already thinking about making a separate packet of these designs and this time making them into ornaments and offering the silhouettes of them as kits. If I do that, I will do a bit more shading and highlighting, and I may even do a set with the beautiful MUD flowers as I did on the bunnies. (Oh - where will it STOP!!)
> 
> So today will be photography and packing. I hope that all three projects make it into the holiday issue. Keith will be having three in there too as things are now, so it means between us, team SLD will be offering SIX projects for that holiday issue! That's pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you like the angels. I will post some more 'final' pictures tomorrow. Even though I didn't quite reach my goal this weekend, they will be shipping out tomorrow. How can I feel disappointed when I see what I accomplished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you both! I don't know why, but some days it is easier to think of new ideas than others.  I am very fortunate my mind is still active! Glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Fun New Product to Work With! *

I spent the majority of the day yesterday taking photographs and packaging everything up so it could be shipped to the respective magazines. When sending something out, I am always careful to be sure that I have enough photographs here of the pieces, as I usually don't see them again for many, many months. I like to release the patterns after the magazines have had their run, and I have learned from years of working with the magazines that receiving the items back sometimes takes quite a while. It is best to be prepared.

When looking at all the projects Keith and I are sending to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for their holiday issue, I was really rather proud. Between us, we have six entries for the issue. This is, I believe, the most we ever will have in a single issue between us, and it feels really good to know how well-represented we will be. I also really, really like all the projects we submitted. Every one of them is thought through carefully and we are proud of them.

I also have a box going to Scroll Saw, Woodworking and Crafts magazine. This is my first submission to that publication and I am also happy with the candle tray that I am sending their way. It feels good to be branching out and reaching more people. We are slowly growing and gaining new followers a little at a time.

A very exciting thing also happened yesterday. I received a new line of products from DecoArt that I have been very anxious to try out and work with. The product is called "Metallic Lustre" and it is a water-based, metallic wax that you apply with a soft cloth or sponge and buff off.










It comes in six amazing colors and they look really awesome.

I had heard about this product almost a year ago, as I am in the DecoArt Helping Artist program, and it really intrigued me. With all the woodworking and painting that I do, I am always on the look out for new products and finishes that add some interest. I love the fact that all of DecoArt products are water based and don't have a strong odor and are non-toxic. I truly hate working with finishes that are stinky and harsh.

In first looking at the metallic wax, I was really excited. I opened each of the jars and what was inside looked just like a beautiful metallic frosting. I couldn't help but start to play with it a little. Since it is a 'paste wax' it is pretty thick. You only need a little to rub into whatever you are working on. You apply it with a cloth or a sponge and then buff off the excess, leaving a shimmer of metallic color. Of course, when I first tried it, I put it on a little thick. I used one of the discarded angels that I had laying around here just to see what it would look like. After buffing it though, it really looked cool. I did have to run a pin along the veining lines of the angel, as I got some of the wax in the cracks there, but it only took a minute and it looked pretty amazing.

I only tried the copper and the bright gold, but I can see using all the colors in future projects. I have some ideas already! 

I could have spent hours playing with it and trying it out on so many different things. I found a scrolled sled runner left over from my ornaments that I created last year and again, it looked really, really cool. I think I am going to love this product!

I promise that I will do an in-depth blog or tutorial on using it, as soon as I figure things out myself. It will take a little time to get to know the product and the limitations and applications, and I want to fully understand the process before I lead you all down the wrong path.

If you want to read more about it, the product link it here:

http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?DecoArt_Metallic_Lustre

I am sure you will hear more about it from me in the future.

Today and the next couple of days will be spent writing instructions for these projects. I have all the information, but I need to organize it and get it to all the respective magazines in the next day or so. Then I will be working on some new things that I wanted to do that I will be able to share with you all immediately. No more 'teasing!' (For a little while, anyway!)

I hope you all have a great day today! Thank you all again for your nice comments on these projects. It is nice to have such a great cheering section!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fun New Product to Work With! *
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday taking photographs and packaging everything up so it could be shipped to the respective magazines. When sending something out, I am always careful to be sure that I have enough photographs here of the pieces, as I usually don't see them again for many, many months. I like to release the patterns after the magazines have had their run, and I have learned from years of working with the magazines that receiving the items back sometimes takes quite a while. It is best to be prepared.
> 
> When looking at all the projects Keith and I are sending to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for their holiday issue, I was really rather proud. Between us, we have six entries for the issue. This is, I believe, the most we ever will have in a single issue between us, and it feels really good to know how well-represented we will be. I also really, really like all the projects we submitted. Every one of them is thought through carefully and we are proud of them.
> 
> I also have a box going to Scroll Saw, Woodworking and Crafts magazine. This is my first submission to that publication and I am also happy with the candle tray that I am sending their way. It feels good to be branching out and reaching more people. We are slowly growing and gaining new followers a little at a time.
> 
> A very exciting thing also happened yesterday. I received a new line of products from DecoArt that I have been very anxious to try out and work with. The product is called "Metallic Lustre" and it is a water-based, metallic wax that you apply with a soft cloth or sponge and buff off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in six amazing colors and they look really awesome.
> 
> I had heard about this product almost a year ago, as I am in the DecoArt Helping Artist program, and it really intrigued me. With all the woodworking and painting that I do, I am always on the look out for new products and finishes that add some interest. I love the fact that all of DecoArt products are water based and don't have a strong odor and are non-toxic. I truly hate working with finishes that are stinky and harsh.
> 
> In first looking at the metallic wax, I was really excited. I opened each of the jars and what was inside looked just like a beautiful metallic frosting. I couldn't help but start to play with it a little. Since it is a 'paste wax' it is pretty thick. You only need a little to rub into whatever you are working on. You apply it with a cloth or a sponge and then buff off the excess, leaving a shimmer of metallic color. Of course, when I first tried it, I put it on a little thick. I used one of the discarded angels that I had laying around here just to see what it would look like. After buffing it though, it really looked cool. I did have to run a pin along the veining lines of the angel, as I got some of the wax in the cracks there, but it only took a minute and it looked pretty amazing.
> 
> I only tried the copper and the bright gold, but I can see using all the colors in future projects. I have some ideas already!
> 
> I could have spent hours playing with it and trying it out on so many different things. I found a scrolled sled runner left over from my ornaments that I created last year and again, it looked really, really cool. I think I am going to love this product!
> 
> I promise that I will do an in-depth blog or tutorial on using it, as soon as I figure things out myself. It will take a little time to get to know the product and the limitations and applications, and I want to fully understand the process before I lead you all down the wrong path.
> 
> If you want to read more about it, the product link it here:
> 
> http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?DecoArt_Metallic_Lustre
> 
> I am sure you will hear more about it from me in the future.
> 
> Today and the next couple of days will be spent writing instructions for these projects. I have all the information, but I need to organize it and get it to all the respective magazines in the next day or so. Then I will be working on some new things that I wanted to do that I will be able to share with you all immediately. No more 'teasing!' (For a little while, anyway!)
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Thank you all again for your nice comments on these projects. It is nice to have such a great cheering section!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Six entries is very impressive Sheila!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fun New Product to Work With! *
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday taking photographs and packaging everything up so it could be shipped to the respective magazines. When sending something out, I am always careful to be sure that I have enough photographs here of the pieces, as I usually don't see them again for many, many months. I like to release the patterns after the magazines have had their run, and I have learned from years of working with the magazines that receiving the items back sometimes takes quite a while. It is best to be prepared.
> 
> When looking at all the projects Keith and I are sending to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for their holiday issue, I was really rather proud. Between us, we have six entries for the issue. This is, I believe, the most we ever will have in a single issue between us, and it feels really good to know how well-represented we will be. I also really, really like all the projects we submitted. Every one of them is thought through carefully and we are proud of them.
> 
> I also have a box going to Scroll Saw, Woodworking and Crafts magazine. This is my first submission to that publication and I am also happy with the candle tray that I am sending their way. It feels good to be branching out and reaching more people. We are slowly growing and gaining new followers a little at a time.
> 
> A very exciting thing also happened yesterday. I received a new line of products from DecoArt that I have been very anxious to try out and work with. The product is called "Metallic Lustre" and it is a water-based, metallic wax that you apply with a soft cloth or sponge and buff off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in six amazing colors and they look really awesome.
> 
> I had heard about this product almost a year ago, as I am in the DecoArt Helping Artist program, and it really intrigued me. With all the woodworking and painting that I do, I am always on the look out for new products and finishes that add some interest. I love the fact that all of DecoArt products are water based and don't have a strong odor and are non-toxic. I truly hate working with finishes that are stinky and harsh.
> 
> In first looking at the metallic wax, I was really excited. I opened each of the jars and what was inside looked just like a beautiful metallic frosting. I couldn't help but start to play with it a little. Since it is a 'paste wax' it is pretty thick. You only need a little to rub into whatever you are working on. You apply it with a cloth or a sponge and then buff off the excess, leaving a shimmer of metallic color. Of course, when I first tried it, I put it on a little thick. I used one of the discarded angels that I had laying around here just to see what it would look like. After buffing it though, it really looked cool. I did have to run a pin along the veining lines of the angel, as I got some of the wax in the cracks there, but it only took a minute and it looked pretty amazing.
> 
> I only tried the copper and the bright gold, but I can see using all the colors in future projects. I have some ideas already!
> 
> I could have spent hours playing with it and trying it out on so many different things. I found a scrolled sled runner left over from my ornaments that I created last year and again, it looked really, really cool. I think I am going to love this product!
> 
> I promise that I will do an in-depth blog or tutorial on using it, as soon as I figure things out myself. It will take a little time to get to know the product and the limitations and applications, and I want to fully understand the process before I lead you all down the wrong path.
> 
> If you want to read more about it, the product link it here:
> 
> http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?DecoArt_Metallic_Lustre
> 
> I am sure you will hear more about it from me in the future.
> 
> Today and the next couple of days will be spent writing instructions for these projects. I have all the information, but I need to organize it and get it to all the respective magazines in the next day or so. Then I will be working on some new things that I wanted to do that I will be able to share with you all immediately. No more 'teasing!' (For a little while, anyway!)
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Thank you all again for your nice comments on these projects. It is nice to have such a great cheering section!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thanks, Lee. I think that is a new record for us! Last year I think we had four and I thought we were doing well then. I almost decided not to do the angel project, but my editor wanted it. I hope that nothing gets "bumped" to the following issue. (Fingers crossed!) if the issue is overbooked. 

Have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fun New Product to Work With! *
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday taking photographs and packaging everything up so it could be shipped to the respective magazines. When sending something out, I am always careful to be sure that I have enough photographs here of the pieces, as I usually don't see them again for many, many months. I like to release the patterns after the magazines have had their run, and I have learned from years of working with the magazines that receiving the items back sometimes takes quite a while. It is best to be prepared.
> 
> When looking at all the projects Keith and I are sending to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for their holiday issue, I was really rather proud. Between us, we have six entries for the issue. This is, I believe, the most we ever will have in a single issue between us, and it feels really good to know how well-represented we will be. I also really, really like all the projects we submitted. Every one of them is thought through carefully and we are proud of them.
> 
> I also have a box going to Scroll Saw, Woodworking and Crafts magazine. This is my first submission to that publication and I am also happy with the candle tray that I am sending their way. It feels good to be branching out and reaching more people. We are slowly growing and gaining new followers a little at a time.
> 
> A very exciting thing also happened yesterday. I received a new line of products from DecoArt that I have been very anxious to try out and work with. The product is called "Metallic Lustre" and it is a water-based, metallic wax that you apply with a soft cloth or sponge and buff off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in six amazing colors and they look really awesome.
> 
> I had heard about this product almost a year ago, as I am in the DecoArt Helping Artist program, and it really intrigued me. With all the woodworking and painting that I do, I am always on the look out for new products and finishes that add some interest. I love the fact that all of DecoArt products are water based and don't have a strong odor and are non-toxic. I truly hate working with finishes that are stinky and harsh.
> 
> In first looking at the metallic wax, I was really excited. I opened each of the jars and what was inside looked just like a beautiful metallic frosting. I couldn't help but start to play with it a little. Since it is a 'paste wax' it is pretty thick. You only need a little to rub into whatever you are working on. You apply it with a cloth or a sponge and then buff off the excess, leaving a shimmer of metallic color. Of course, when I first tried it, I put it on a little thick. I used one of the discarded angels that I had laying around here just to see what it would look like. After buffing it though, it really looked cool. I did have to run a pin along the veining lines of the angel, as I got some of the wax in the cracks there, but it only took a minute and it looked pretty amazing.
> 
> I only tried the copper and the bright gold, but I can see using all the colors in future projects. I have some ideas already!
> 
> I could have spent hours playing with it and trying it out on so many different things. I found a scrolled sled runner left over from my ornaments that I created last year and again, it looked really, really cool. I think I am going to love this product!
> 
> I promise that I will do an in-depth blog or tutorial on using it, as soon as I figure things out myself. It will take a little time to get to know the product and the limitations and applications, and I want to fully understand the process before I lead you all down the wrong path.
> 
> If you want to read more about it, the product link it here:
> 
> http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?DecoArt_Metallic_Lustre
> 
> I am sure you will hear more about it from me in the future.
> 
> Today and the next couple of days will be spent writing instructions for these projects. I have all the information, but I need to organize it and get it to all the respective magazines in the next day or so. Then I will be working on some new things that I wanted to do that I will be able to share with you all immediately. No more 'teasing!' (For a little while, anyway!)
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Thank you all again for your nice comments on these projects. It is nice to have such a great cheering section!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Ohh, I can see some more kool stuff in the future..


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fun New Product to Work With! *
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday taking photographs and packaging everything up so it could be shipped to the respective magazines. When sending something out, I am always careful to be sure that I have enough photographs here of the pieces, as I usually don't see them again for many, many months. I like to release the patterns after the magazines have had their run, and I have learned from years of working with the magazines that receiving the items back sometimes takes quite a while. It is best to be prepared.
> 
> When looking at all the projects Keith and I are sending to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for their holiday issue, I was really rather proud. Between us, we have six entries for the issue. This is, I believe, the most we ever will have in a single issue between us, and it feels really good to know how well-represented we will be. I also really, really like all the projects we submitted. Every one of them is thought through carefully and we are proud of them.
> 
> I also have a box going to Scroll Saw, Woodworking and Crafts magazine. This is my first submission to that publication and I am also happy with the candle tray that I am sending their way. It feels good to be branching out and reaching more people. We are slowly growing and gaining new followers a little at a time.
> 
> A very exciting thing also happened yesterday. I received a new line of products from DecoArt that I have been very anxious to try out and work with. The product is called "Metallic Lustre" and it is a water-based, metallic wax that you apply with a soft cloth or sponge and buff off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in six amazing colors and they look really awesome.
> 
> I had heard about this product almost a year ago, as I am in the DecoArt Helping Artist program, and it really intrigued me. With all the woodworking and painting that I do, I am always on the look out for new products and finishes that add some interest. I love the fact that all of DecoArt products are water based and don't have a strong odor and are non-toxic. I truly hate working with finishes that are stinky and harsh.
> 
> In first looking at the metallic wax, I was really excited. I opened each of the jars and what was inside looked just like a beautiful metallic frosting. I couldn't help but start to play with it a little. Since it is a 'paste wax' it is pretty thick. You only need a little to rub into whatever you are working on. You apply it with a cloth or a sponge and then buff off the excess, leaving a shimmer of metallic color. Of course, when I first tried it, I put it on a little thick. I used one of the discarded angels that I had laying around here just to see what it would look like. After buffing it though, it really looked cool. I did have to run a pin along the veining lines of the angel, as I got some of the wax in the cracks there, but it only took a minute and it looked pretty amazing.
> 
> I only tried the copper and the bright gold, but I can see using all the colors in future projects. I have some ideas already!
> 
> I could have spent hours playing with it and trying it out on so many different things. I found a scrolled sled runner left over from my ornaments that I created last year and again, it looked really, really cool. I think I am going to love this product!
> 
> I promise that I will do an in-depth blog or tutorial on using it, as soon as I figure things out myself. It will take a little time to get to know the product and the limitations and applications, and I want to fully understand the process before I lead you all down the wrong path.
> 
> If you want to read more about it, the product link it here:
> 
> http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?DecoArt_Metallic_Lustre
> 
> I am sure you will hear more about it from me in the future.
> 
> Today and the next couple of days will be spent writing instructions for these projects. I have all the information, but I need to organize it and get it to all the respective magazines in the next day or so. Then I will be working on some new things that I wanted to do that I will be able to share with you all immediately. No more 'teasing!' (For a little while, anyway!)
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Thank you all again for your nice comments on these projects. It is nice to have such a great cheering section!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Those look like really interesting colours. Love the copper one. They might just have to be added to my paint inventory along with the Glamour Dust. 
It was a beautiful day here and I managed to get the whole afternoon and evening out in the workshop. Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Fun New Product to Work With! *
> 
> I spent the majority of the day yesterday taking photographs and packaging everything up so it could be shipped to the respective magazines. When sending something out, I am always careful to be sure that I have enough photographs here of the pieces, as I usually don't see them again for many, many months. I like to release the patterns after the magazines have had their run, and I have learned from years of working with the magazines that receiving the items back sometimes takes quite a while. It is best to be prepared.
> 
> When looking at all the projects Keith and I are sending to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for their holiday issue, I was really rather proud. Between us, we have six entries for the issue. This is, I believe, the most we ever will have in a single issue between us, and it feels really good to know how well-represented we will be. I also really, really like all the projects we submitted. Every one of them is thought through carefully and we are proud of them.
> 
> I also have a box going to Scroll Saw, Woodworking and Crafts magazine. This is my first submission to that publication and I am also happy with the candle tray that I am sending their way. It feels good to be branching out and reaching more people. We are slowly growing and gaining new followers a little at a time.
> 
> A very exciting thing also happened yesterday. I received a new line of products from DecoArt that I have been very anxious to try out and work with. The product is called "Metallic Lustre" and it is a water-based, metallic wax that you apply with a soft cloth or sponge and buff off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in six amazing colors and they look really awesome.
> 
> I had heard about this product almost a year ago, as I am in the DecoArt Helping Artist program, and it really intrigued me. With all the woodworking and painting that I do, I am always on the look out for new products and finishes that add some interest. I love the fact that all of DecoArt products are water based and don't have a strong odor and are non-toxic. I truly hate working with finishes that are stinky and harsh.
> 
> In first looking at the metallic wax, I was really excited. I opened each of the jars and what was inside looked just like a beautiful metallic frosting. I couldn't help but start to play with it a little. Since it is a 'paste wax' it is pretty thick. You only need a little to rub into whatever you are working on. You apply it with a cloth or a sponge and then buff off the excess, leaving a shimmer of metallic color. Of course, when I first tried it, I put it on a little thick. I used one of the discarded angels that I had laying around here just to see what it would look like. After buffing it though, it really looked cool. I did have to run a pin along the veining lines of the angel, as I got some of the wax in the cracks there, but it only took a minute and it looked pretty amazing.
> 
> I only tried the copper and the bright gold, but I can see using all the colors in future projects. I have some ideas already!
> 
> I could have spent hours playing with it and trying it out on so many different things. I found a scrolled sled runner left over from my ornaments that I created last year and again, it looked really, really cool. I think I am going to love this product!
> 
> I promise that I will do an in-depth blog or tutorial on using it, as soon as I figure things out myself. It will take a little time to get to know the product and the limitations and applications, and I want to fully understand the process before I lead you all down the wrong path.
> 
> If you want to read more about it, the product link it here:
> 
> http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?DecoArt_Metallic_Lustre
> 
> I am sure you will hear more about it from me in the future.
> 
> Today and the next couple of days will be spent writing instructions for these projects. I have all the information, but I need to organize it and get it to all the respective magazines in the next day or so. Then I will be working on some new things that I wanted to do that I will be able to share with you all immediately. No more 'teasing!' (For a little while, anyway!)
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Thank you all again for your nice comments on these projects. It is nice to have such a great cheering section!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes, they are awesome, Anna. One thing I am thinking of using them on is to rub it on some pretty fretwork sled or skate runners to make them look metal. They will look really nice with frames too, and used with the MUD product that I made the flowers with. Lots of fun things to do with it. 

Glad your weather is nice. Today is already beautiful and sunny. It will be a good day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quick Blog Today*

While writing the instructions is a very important part of the creating process, it isn't very interesting to blog about.

I spent the day yesterday working on the instructions for the four new projects that were sent out to the magazines yesterday. While I sometimes follow a similar format for certain types of projects, they pretty much need to be done on their own to make any sense.

In between things, I keep up on my mail and customer's requests and fill out orders and before I know it, the sun is going down and the day is over. It is times like that that time passes even more quickly than usual.

We have a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. I have been up for a couple of hours already and the sun has climbed in the sky and is shining brightly on the river. The sky is bright blue with no clouds and the trees are finally filled in with lush leaves.

I am thinking of the day when I can be 'caught up' enough to take a day or two and make a short road trip. It is a good goal to work for anyway.

The thing with me is that by the time I reach one goal, I have already established several additional goals. While in one sense that means that I am never 'caught up', in another it means that I always have something new to work towards. That is a great way to be I think, as it always means that I have something to look forward to and to strive for. I believe that is how we learn and grow.

I came across this quote the other day, and I saw myself in the words.

I am doomed to an eternity of compulsive work. No set goal achieved satisfies. Success only breeds a new goal. The golden apple devoured has seeds. It is endless. -Bette Davis

I think that no matter how much we achieve, some of us still want to achieve more. For me, achievements aren't measured financially, but creatively. There will always be another project to make. There will always be another new student to teach. There will always be another one to share my love of creating with.

I love what I do and I am very grateful that I am able to do something I love and survive on that income. I often think that even if I had the financial means to not have to work, I would be doing pretty much the same thing I am doing now. Perhaps I would travel and teach more. It is, I believe, what I was meant to do.

So we go back to writing today. And even though it may not be the most exciting part of the process, all I need to do is think of my customers and look at writing my instructions as sharing knowledge with them and teaching them, and somehow it brings it to life and makes it a lot more fun.

I hope you all have a great day today and get to do some things that make you happy. I know that my day will be good.

Oh - and here is a cat picture to make you smile. 










Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Dan58

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Blog Today*
> 
> While writing the instructions is a very important part of the creating process, it isn't very interesting to blog about.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the instructions for the four new projects that were sent out to the magazines yesterday. While I sometimes follow a similar format for certain types of projects, they pretty much need to be done on their own to make any sense.
> 
> In between things, I keep up on my mail and customer's requests and fill out orders and before I know it, the sun is going down and the day is over. It is times like that that time passes even more quickly than usual.
> 
> We have a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. I have been up for a couple of hours already and the sun has climbed in the sky and is shining brightly on the river. The sky is bright blue with no clouds and the trees are finally filled in with lush leaves.
> 
> I am thinking of the day when I can be 'caught up' enough to take a day or two and make a short road trip. It is a good goal to work for anyway.
> 
> The thing with me is that by the time I reach one goal, I have already established several additional goals. While in one sense that means that I am never 'caught up', in another it means that I always have something new to work towards. That is a great way to be I think, as it always means that I have something to look forward to and to strive for. I believe that is how we learn and grow.
> 
> I came across this quote the other day, and I saw myself in the words.
> 
> I am doomed to an eternity of compulsive work. No set goal achieved satisfies. Success only breeds a new goal. The golden apple devoured has seeds. It is endless. -Bette Davis
> 
> I think that no matter how much we achieve, some of us still want to achieve more. For me, achievements aren't measured financially, but creatively. There will always be another project to make. There will always be another new student to teach. There will always be another one to share my love of creating with.
> 
> I love what I do and I am very grateful that I am able to do something I love and survive on that income. I often think that even if I had the financial means to not have to work, I would be doing pretty much the same thing I am doing now. Perhaps I would travel and teach more. It is, I believe, what I was meant to do.
> 
> So we go back to writing today. And even though it may not be the most exciting part of the process, all I need to do is think of my customers and look at writing my instructions as sharing knowledge with them and teaching them, and somehow it brings it to life and makes it a lot more fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get to do some things that make you happy. I know that my day will be good.
> 
> Oh - and here is a cat picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Sheila were you able to find a place where the eighth inch finnish grade Baltic Birch plywood can be purchased also I love the cat pictures you're quite a photographer too. Have a good day thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Blog Today*
> 
> While writing the instructions is a very important part of the creating process, it isn't very interesting to blog about.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the instructions for the four new projects that were sent out to the magazines yesterday. While I sometimes follow a similar format for certain types of projects, they pretty much need to be done on their own to make any sense.
> 
> In between things, I keep up on my mail and customer's requests and fill out orders and before I know it, the sun is going down and the day is over. It is times like that that time passes even more quickly than usual.
> 
> We have a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. I have been up for a couple of hours already and the sun has climbed in the sky and is shining brightly on the river. The sky is bright blue with no clouds and the trees are finally filled in with lush leaves.
> 
> I am thinking of the day when I can be 'caught up' enough to take a day or two and make a short road trip. It is a good goal to work for anyway.
> 
> The thing with me is that by the time I reach one goal, I have already established several additional goals. While in one sense that means that I am never 'caught up', in another it means that I always have something new to work towards. That is a great way to be I think, as it always means that I have something to look forward to and to strive for. I believe that is how we learn and grow.
> 
> I came across this quote the other day, and I saw myself in the words.
> 
> I am doomed to an eternity of compulsive work. No set goal achieved satisfies. Success only breeds a new goal. The golden apple devoured has seeds. It is endless. -Bette Davis
> 
> I think that no matter how much we achieve, some of us still want to achieve more. For me, achievements aren't measured financially, but creatively. There will always be another project to make. There will always be another new student to teach. There will always be another one to share my love of creating with.
> 
> I love what I do and I am very grateful that I am able to do something I love and survive on that income. I often think that even if I had the financial means to not have to work, I would be doing pretty much the same thing I am doing now. Perhaps I would travel and teach more. It is, I believe, what I was meant to do.
> 
> So we go back to writing today. And even though it may not be the most exciting part of the process, all I need to do is think of my customers and look at writing my instructions as sharing knowledge with them and teaching them, and somehow it brings it to life and makes it a lot more fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get to do some things that make you happy. I know that my day will be good.
> 
> Oh - and here is a cat picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I am still trying to get hold of my friend there Dan. I will get back to you as soon as I do.  And this picture had no credits to share on it, but I didn't take it. 

Thanks though! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Blog Today*
> 
> While writing the instructions is a very important part of the creating process, it isn't very interesting to blog about.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the instructions for the four new projects that were sent out to the magazines yesterday. While I sometimes follow a similar format for certain types of projects, they pretty much need to be done on their own to make any sense.
> 
> In between things, I keep up on my mail and customer's requests and fill out orders and before I know it, the sun is going down and the day is over. It is times like that that time passes even more quickly than usual.
> 
> We have a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. I have been up for a couple of hours already and the sun has climbed in the sky and is shining brightly on the river. The sky is bright blue with no clouds and the trees are finally filled in with lush leaves.
> 
> I am thinking of the day when I can be 'caught up' enough to take a day or two and make a short road trip. It is a good goal to work for anyway.
> 
> The thing with me is that by the time I reach one goal, I have already established several additional goals. While in one sense that means that I am never 'caught up', in another it means that I always have something new to work towards. That is a great way to be I think, as it always means that I have something to look forward to and to strive for. I believe that is how we learn and grow.
> 
> I came across this quote the other day, and I saw myself in the words.
> 
> I am doomed to an eternity of compulsive work. No set goal achieved satisfies. Success only breeds a new goal. The golden apple devoured has seeds. It is endless. -Bette Davis
> 
> I think that no matter how much we achieve, some of us still want to achieve more. For me, achievements aren't measured financially, but creatively. There will always be another project to make. There will always be another new student to teach. There will always be another one to share my love of creating with.
> 
> I love what I do and I am very grateful that I am able to do something I love and survive on that income. I often think that even if I had the financial means to not have to work, I would be doing pretty much the same thing I am doing now. Perhaps I would travel and teach more. It is, I believe, what I was meant to do.
> 
> So we go back to writing today. And even though it may not be the most exciting part of the process, all I need to do is think of my customers and look at writing my instructions as sharing knowledge with them and teaching them, and somehow it brings it to life and makes it a lot more fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get to do some things that make you happy. I know that my day will be good.
> 
> Oh - and here is a cat picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Even if I live in good health until I'm 100, I will never get finished all the projects I want to create. Each project breeds another one! But that is the joy of the creative process. I wouldn't have it any other way.
Another beautiful summer day here. Outside I go!
Enjoy your day Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Blog Today*
> 
> While writing the instructions is a very important part of the creating process, it isn't very interesting to blog about.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on the instructions for the four new projects that were sent out to the magazines yesterday. While I sometimes follow a similar format for certain types of projects, they pretty much need to be done on their own to make any sense.
> 
> In between things, I keep up on my mail and customer's requests and fill out orders and before I know it, the sun is going down and the day is over. It is times like that that time passes even more quickly than usual.
> 
> We have a beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia. I have been up for a couple of hours already and the sun has climbed in the sky and is shining brightly on the river. The sky is bright blue with no clouds and the trees are finally filled in with lush leaves.
> 
> I am thinking of the day when I can be 'caught up' enough to take a day or two and make a short road trip. It is a good goal to work for anyway.
> 
> The thing with me is that by the time I reach one goal, I have already established several additional goals. While in one sense that means that I am never 'caught up', in another it means that I always have something new to work towards. That is a great way to be I think, as it always means that I have something to look forward to and to strive for. I believe that is how we learn and grow.
> 
> I came across this quote the other day, and I saw myself in the words.
> 
> I am doomed to an eternity of compulsive work. No set goal achieved satisfies. Success only breeds a new goal. The golden apple devoured has seeds. It is endless. -Bette Davis
> 
> I think that no matter how much we achieve, some of us still want to achieve more. For me, achievements aren't measured financially, but creatively. There will always be another project to make. There will always be another new student to teach. There will always be another one to share my love of creating with.
> 
> I love what I do and I am very grateful that I am able to do something I love and survive on that income. I often think that even if I had the financial means to not have to work, I would be doing pretty much the same thing I am doing now. Perhaps I would travel and teach more. It is, I believe, what I was meant to do.
> 
> So we go back to writing today. And even though it may not be the most exciting part of the process, all I need to do is think of my customers and look at writing my instructions as sharing knowledge with them and teaching them, and somehow it brings it to life and makes it a lot more fun.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today and get to do some things that make you happy. I know that my day will be good.
> 
> Oh - and here is a cat picture to make you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Oh yes. Every time I turn around, there is somethin else I want to do. Enjoy the day/mid-week


----------



## scrollgirl

*Done With Instructions, On To the Next Projects*

I feel very relieved this morning. Yesterday afternoon I finished the written instructions for each of the four projects that are going to be published in the holiday issues of both Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and also Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (Yes! I know it is confusing! The only two magazines that I know of that are geared to scroll sawing have such similar names!) While I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for over 15 years, this is the first time that any of my projects are going to be published in Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts. It is very exciting for me to be contributing to two different publications.

It felt a bit different working with a new magazine. While in some ways things were similar to what I was used to, as expected, each company has their own way of doing things and there was a bit of a learning curve to deal with. But that could be expected. I would be lying though if I said that I didn't feel just a little bit of pressure. While I always try to do my best job, I wanted to be extra sure that everything that I did was complete and correct. I hope they liked what they saw.

The same went for my own magazine. Having three projects included in an issue is something that doesn't happen often. I wanted to be sure that even though there were several different projects sent, each one of them was done with the level of work that they had come to expect from me.

As I finished everything up yesterday afternoon, I felt a great deal of relief. It felt good to have those under my belt, and even though I still have a load of other things on the go, it was nice to take a breath.

It was a beautiful day out yesterday, and we decided to take a walk around the river. The breeze kept the dreaded black flies at bay (I am allergic to their bite) and it was very good to just get outside and walk for a bit. I must admit, we haven't been walking much at all lately. We still go to the gym several times a week, but we need to still get outside and appreciate the fresh air. It seems that walks and taking time off have been shoved to the back burner lately, and I need to give it a higher priority. After all, we were in all winter and soon winter will be upon us again. We need to spend some time outside. It is just too easy to be too busy to do what is good for us, and in the long run it will slow us down even more.

I finally remembered to bring our camera, as there are two families of Canada Geese living just down the street from us at the little pond across from the river. I got some pictures of the two families and their children. The goslings are really growing fast. It is nice to see them when we pass and it seems that they found the perfect place to raise a family.




























There are two families - four adults and several children. It is nice to drive by and see them swimming in the pond or even in the river. From the looks of it though they will be soon moving on, as the babies are getting big.

The mill looks nice too. The year before last, part of the dam broke and it took until last fall for them to repair it. It looks nice again though and is very picturesque.










I am going to end now, as there is much to do today and the site here on Lumberjocks is really giving me trouble. It has taken at least ten minutes to upload each picture, and in between that, I nearly lost the whole post. Good thing I learned when the site gets quirky like this I quickly paste what I have written onto my clip board. Otherwise there would be another day without a blog.

Today I am working on a painting pattern. It is a small one that I want to offer free on the site. Here is a sample of the line work. It is a simple pattern, but I hope to make it cute and entice new people to try painting.










I need to spend more time doing some painting things, as I love to paint and I have many new ideas for pattern. It is all a balancing act.

I hope you all have a great day today. It is cool an overcast here. I hope to finish this little pattern today (we will see if I can accomplish that!) and also I need to catch up on some book work. Then I have more deadlines that I need to contend with.

There is always something fun to do!

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Dan58

scrollgirl said:


> *Done With Instructions, On To the Next Projects*
> 
> I feel very relieved this morning. Yesterday afternoon I finished the written instructions for each of the four projects that are going to be published in the holiday issues of both Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and also Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (Yes! I know it is confusing! The only two magazines that I know of that are geared to scroll sawing have such similar names!) While I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for over 15 years, this is the first time that any of my projects are going to be published in Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts. It is very exciting for me to be contributing to two different publications.
> 
> It felt a bit different working with a new magazine. While in some ways things were similar to what I was used to, as expected, each company has their own way of doing things and there was a bit of a learning curve to deal with. But that could be expected. I would be lying though if I said that I didn't feel just a little bit of pressure. While I always try to do my best job, I wanted to be extra sure that everything that I did was complete and correct. I hope they liked what they saw.
> 
> The same went for my own magazine. Having three projects included in an issue is something that doesn't happen often. I wanted to be sure that even though there were several different projects sent, each one of them was done with the level of work that they had come to expect from me.
> 
> As I finished everything up yesterday afternoon, I felt a great deal of relief. It felt good to have those under my belt, and even though I still have a load of other things on the go, it was nice to take a breath.
> 
> It was a beautiful day out yesterday, and we decided to take a walk around the river. The breeze kept the dreaded black flies at bay (I am allergic to their bite) and it was very good to just get outside and walk for a bit. I must admit, we haven't been walking much at all lately. We still go to the gym several times a week, but we need to still get outside and appreciate the fresh air. It seems that walks and taking time off have been shoved to the back burner lately, and I need to give it a higher priority. After all, we were in all winter and soon winter will be upon us again. We need to spend some time outside. It is just too easy to be too busy to do what is good for us, and in the long run it will slow us down even more.
> 
> I finally remembered to bring our camera, as there are two families of Canada Geese living just down the street from us at the little pond across from the river. I got some pictures of the two families and their children. The goslings are really growing fast. It is nice to see them when we pass and it seems that they found the perfect place to raise a family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two families - four adults and several children. It is nice to drive by and see them swimming in the pond or even in the river. From the looks of it though they will be soon moving on, as the babies are getting big.
> 
> The mill looks nice too. The year before last, part of the dam broke and it took until last fall for them to repair it. It looks nice again though and is very picturesque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to end now, as there is much to do today and the site here on Lumberjocks is really giving me trouble. It has taken at least ten minutes to upload each picture, and in between that, I nearly lost the whole post. Good thing I learned when the site gets quirky like this I quickly paste what I have written onto my clip board. Otherwise there would be another day without a blog.
> 
> Today I am working on a painting pattern. It is a small one that I want to offer free on the site. Here is a sample of the line work. It is a simple pattern, but I hope to make it cute and entice new people to try painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to spend more time doing some painting things, as I love to paint and I have many new ideas for pattern. It is all a balancing act.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It is cool an overcast here. I hope to finish this little pattern today (we will see if I can accomplish that!) and also I need to catch up on some book work. Then I have more deadlines that I need to contend with.
> 
> There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Sheila I'm glad to hear you have a project going into scroll saw woodworking and crafts as I recently subscribed to both creative wood works and crafts and scroll saw woodworking and crafts. I hope you continue to submit projects to both publications. By the way I hope you take your advice and you and Keith get out and smell the roses once in a while and take a break it's very important thanks have a great day


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Done With Instructions, On To the Next Projects*
> 
> I feel very relieved this morning. Yesterday afternoon I finished the written instructions for each of the four projects that are going to be published in the holiday issues of both Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and also Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (Yes! I know it is confusing! The only two magazines that I know of that are geared to scroll sawing have such similar names!) While I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for over 15 years, this is the first time that any of my projects are going to be published in Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts. It is very exciting for me to be contributing to two different publications.
> 
> It felt a bit different working with a new magazine. While in some ways things were similar to what I was used to, as expected, each company has their own way of doing things and there was a bit of a learning curve to deal with. But that could be expected. I would be lying though if I said that I didn't feel just a little bit of pressure. While I always try to do my best job, I wanted to be extra sure that everything that I did was complete and correct. I hope they liked what they saw.
> 
> The same went for my own magazine. Having three projects included in an issue is something that doesn't happen often. I wanted to be sure that even though there were several different projects sent, each one of them was done with the level of work that they had come to expect from me.
> 
> As I finished everything up yesterday afternoon, I felt a great deal of relief. It felt good to have those under my belt, and even though I still have a load of other things on the go, it was nice to take a breath.
> 
> It was a beautiful day out yesterday, and we decided to take a walk around the river. The breeze kept the dreaded black flies at bay (I am allergic to their bite) and it was very good to just get outside and walk for a bit. I must admit, we haven't been walking much at all lately. We still go to the gym several times a week, but we need to still get outside and appreciate the fresh air. It seems that walks and taking time off have been shoved to the back burner lately, and I need to give it a higher priority. After all, we were in all winter and soon winter will be upon us again. We need to spend some time outside. It is just too easy to be too busy to do what is good for us, and in the long run it will slow us down even more.
> 
> I finally remembered to bring our camera, as there are two families of Canada Geese living just down the street from us at the little pond across from the river. I got some pictures of the two families and their children. The goslings are really growing fast. It is nice to see them when we pass and it seems that they found the perfect place to raise a family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two families - four adults and several children. It is nice to drive by and see them swimming in the pond or even in the river. From the looks of it though they will be soon moving on, as the babies are getting big.
> 
> The mill looks nice too. The year before last, part of the dam broke and it took until last fall for them to repair it. It looks nice again though and is very picturesque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to end now, as there is much to do today and the site here on Lumberjocks is really giving me trouble. It has taken at least ten minutes to upload each picture, and in between that, I nearly lost the whole post. Good thing I learned when the site gets quirky like this I quickly paste what I have written onto my clip board. Otherwise there would be another day without a blog.
> 
> Today I am working on a painting pattern. It is a small one that I want to offer free on the site. Here is a sample of the line work. It is a simple pattern, but I hope to make it cute and entice new people to try painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to spend more time doing some painting things, as I love to paint and I have many new ideas for pattern. It is all a balancing act.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It is cool an overcast here. I hope to finish this little pattern today (we will see if I can accomplish that!) and also I need to catch up on some book work. Then I have more deadlines that I need to contend with.
> 
> There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Looks like a little "duck-duck-goose" goin on… lol Hae a gr8 weekend


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Done With Instructions, On To the Next Projects*
> 
> I feel very relieved this morning. Yesterday afternoon I finished the written instructions for each of the four projects that are going to be published in the holiday issues of both Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and also Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (Yes! I know it is confusing! The only two magazines that I know of that are geared to scroll sawing have such similar names!) While I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for over 15 years, this is the first time that any of my projects are going to be published in Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts. It is very exciting for me to be contributing to two different publications.
> 
> It felt a bit different working with a new magazine. While in some ways things were similar to what I was used to, as expected, each company has their own way of doing things and there was a bit of a learning curve to deal with. But that could be expected. I would be lying though if I said that I didn't feel just a little bit of pressure. While I always try to do my best job, I wanted to be extra sure that everything that I did was complete and correct. I hope they liked what they saw.
> 
> The same went for my own magazine. Having three projects included in an issue is something that doesn't happen often. I wanted to be sure that even though there were several different projects sent, each one of them was done with the level of work that they had come to expect from me.
> 
> As I finished everything up yesterday afternoon, I felt a great deal of relief. It felt good to have those under my belt, and even though I still have a load of other things on the go, it was nice to take a breath.
> 
> It was a beautiful day out yesterday, and we decided to take a walk around the river. The breeze kept the dreaded black flies at bay (I am allergic to their bite) and it was very good to just get outside and walk for a bit. I must admit, we haven't been walking much at all lately. We still go to the gym several times a week, but we need to still get outside and appreciate the fresh air. It seems that walks and taking time off have been shoved to the back burner lately, and I need to give it a higher priority. After all, we were in all winter and soon winter will be upon us again. We need to spend some time outside. It is just too easy to be too busy to do what is good for us, and in the long run it will slow us down even more.
> 
> I finally remembered to bring our camera, as there are two families of Canada Geese living just down the street from us at the little pond across from the river. I got some pictures of the two families and their children. The goslings are really growing fast. It is nice to see them when we pass and it seems that they found the perfect place to raise a family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two families - four adults and several children. It is nice to drive by and see them swimming in the pond or even in the river. From the looks of it though they will be soon moving on, as the babies are getting big.
> 
> The mill looks nice too. The year before last, part of the dam broke and it took until last fall for them to repair it. It looks nice again though and is very picturesque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to end now, as there is much to do today and the site here on Lumberjocks is really giving me trouble. It has taken at least ten minutes to upload each picture, and in between that, I nearly lost the whole post. Good thing I learned when the site gets quirky like this I quickly paste what I have written onto my clip board. Otherwise there would be another day without a blog.
> 
> Today I am working on a painting pattern. It is a small one that I want to offer free on the site. Here is a sample of the line work. It is a simple pattern, but I hope to make it cute and entice new people to try painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to spend more time doing some painting things, as I love to paint and I have many new ideas for pattern. It is all a balancing act.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It is cool an overcast here. I hope to finish this little pattern today (we will see if I can accomplish that!) and also I need to catch up on some book work. Then I have more deadlines that I need to contend with.
> 
> There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Good morning Sheila. Looking forward to seeing that little bear angel painted. We were over on Vancouver Island yesterday and while pottering around Chemanus admiring the murals, I saw a cute painted teddy bear in a Christmas store. Yes….. painting is definitely on my list of things to get back to during the winter time. I did enjoy it a lot. 
After a week of beautiful sunshine, it is drizzly here today but that's OK, the garden needs watered!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Done With Instructions, On To the Next Projects*
> 
> I feel very relieved this morning. Yesterday afternoon I finished the written instructions for each of the four projects that are going to be published in the holiday issues of both Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and also Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine (Yes! I know it is confusing! The only two magazines that I know of that are geared to scroll sawing have such similar names!) While I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts for over 15 years, this is the first time that any of my projects are going to be published in Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts. It is very exciting for me to be contributing to two different publications.
> 
> It felt a bit different working with a new magazine. While in some ways things were similar to what I was used to, as expected, each company has their own way of doing things and there was a bit of a learning curve to deal with. But that could be expected. I would be lying though if I said that I didn't feel just a little bit of pressure. While I always try to do my best job, I wanted to be extra sure that everything that I did was complete and correct. I hope they liked what they saw.
> 
> The same went for my own magazine. Having three projects included in an issue is something that doesn't happen often. I wanted to be sure that even though there were several different projects sent, each one of them was done with the level of work that they had come to expect from me.
> 
> As I finished everything up yesterday afternoon, I felt a great deal of relief. It felt good to have those under my belt, and even though I still have a load of other things on the go, it was nice to take a breath.
> 
> It was a beautiful day out yesterday, and we decided to take a walk around the river. The breeze kept the dreaded black flies at bay (I am allergic to their bite) and it was very good to just get outside and walk for a bit. I must admit, we haven't been walking much at all lately. We still go to the gym several times a week, but we need to still get outside and appreciate the fresh air. It seems that walks and taking time off have been shoved to the back burner lately, and I need to give it a higher priority. After all, we were in all winter and soon winter will be upon us again. We need to spend some time outside. It is just too easy to be too busy to do what is good for us, and in the long run it will slow us down even more.
> 
> I finally remembered to bring our camera, as there are two families of Canada Geese living just down the street from us at the little pond across from the river. I got some pictures of the two families and their children. The goslings are really growing fast. It is nice to see them when we pass and it seems that they found the perfect place to raise a family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two families - four adults and several children. It is nice to drive by and see them swimming in the pond or even in the river. From the looks of it though they will be soon moving on, as the babies are getting big.
> 
> The mill looks nice too. The year before last, part of the dam broke and it took until last fall for them to repair it. It looks nice again though and is very picturesque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to end now, as there is much to do today and the site here on Lumberjocks is really giving me trouble. It has taken at least ten minutes to upload each picture, and in between that, I nearly lost the whole post. Good thing I learned when the site gets quirky like this I quickly paste what I have written onto my clip board. Otherwise there would be another day without a blog.
> 
> Today I am working on a painting pattern. It is a small one that I want to offer free on the site. Here is a sample of the line work. It is a simple pattern, but I hope to make it cute and entice new people to try painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to spend more time doing some painting things, as I love to paint and I have many new ideas for pattern. It is all a balancing act.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It is cool an overcast here. I hope to finish this little pattern today (we will see if I can accomplish that!) and also I need to catch up on some book work. Then I have more deadlines that I need to contend with.
> 
> There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you all. Dan - it is really exciting to be working for both magazines. It is interesting how differently each one operates and the different requirements for projects. In some ways it is like starting over again. I just hope that what I do is liked by their readers also.

Roger, I am so happy every time I go by these geese families. For a while, the lone male was stationed near the pond. I really felt sorry for him because he stayed there by himself and he looked like he had lost his flock. Then someone told me that they scout while the female tends the nest and it gave me hope. Now seeing him with his family really makes me happy. I know - I am silly! They just bring happiness to my heart.

Anna - I am often torn between painting and woodworking. I love doing both so much and I only wish that I never had to sleep - really and truly! I hope that I will be able to balance painting patterns with woodworking patterns and be able to create both successfully. The list of what I still want to do is long and keeps growing!

One thing at a time though - one thing at a time . . .

Thank you all for your comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just a Little Something*

Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.

I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.

In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.

The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.

I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.

I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.

Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.

While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full! 

The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.

On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.

As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.

I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.










I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.

I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.

I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."

We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.










Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Well spoken, Sheila.


----------



## Diggerjacks

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Hello Sheila

I agree, so have a nice day !!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Good morning Sheila,
Glad to hear that nothing was really bad for Richard.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Thanks to you guys! I hope you all have a great day too. So many times we get caught up in life that we forget to enjoy the path along the way. I do this myself sometimes, and I have felt a little worn out lately. Maybe this is a good reminder to me to remember to take the time doing what I love to do and enjoying the day. The other stuff will be there when we are ready, and that little bit of time to ourselves goes far to re energize us. 

I am relieved that it doesn't seem too serious for Rich. It was well worth the time and money to check him out and have some peace of mind. I still need to wait for the sample to come back from the lab next week, but the vet thought it would be OK and even if it isn't, it is small and would be easier to deal with than if I would have left it.

Time well spent, I thought.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend, my friends. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Well said Sheila! 
Teddy angel turned out really well! Looking forward to the Canadian version 
Enjoy your weekend in your happy place. I'll be in mine!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Canadian version is in today's blog, Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## southernelle

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


So glad you animal child is okay….
love the bear and you made it look awesome… keep up the good work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just a Little Something*
> 
> Yesterday didn't quite go as I planned it. Sometimes that happens, and I have learned that we just have to roll with things sometimes.
> 
> I had planned to spend the day painting, and in reality, I only had an hour or so before I was tired out and decided to call it a day. But sometimes that is just the way it is.
> 
> In the morning, I needed to make a call to the vet. About a month ago, I had discovered a small lump on the chest of my kitty Richard. While I was concerned, I didn't want to panic. It was small and seemed to be close to the surface of the skin and moved around freely. It could have even been an ingrown hair. I decided to watch it and not to be too worried unless it changed.
> 
> The other day, I noticed though that it was getting bigger. Richard is only nine years old and kept strictly inside and for all purposes, a really healthy cat. Seeing that the little bump was growing made me a bit worried and I wanted to have it looked at.
> 
> I called the vet near us yesterday morning to see when I could get him in. Since we live in a rural area, the office that is close to us only has a vet on duty two days a week and the receptionist told me that there wouldn't be any available appointments until the first couple of weeks in July. I suppose this is where living in the country has its disadvantages. She did suggest that I take him to Yarmouth, which is about 45 minutes drive, as they had a larger clinic there with four vets and in all probability they would be able to see us sooner.
> 
> I called the office in Yarmouth and they had an opening for that afternoon. While I had planned to finally spend the day painting, I felt that getting Rich looked at and having peace of mind knowing what was going on was more important. So we did our morning errands and after lunch I loaded him into the carrier and off we went to the vets.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had work to do here and there was no reason I couldn't take him myself. I had his carrier on the passenger seat and Richard was so good and calm I couldn't believe it. I put on some nice soft music for the ride (Mozart) and I was actually able to leave the carrier open the entire time we were in the car and he laid there like an angel. I had also brought the small stuffed kitty toy he liked to drag around the house and it seemed to comfort him.
> 
> While we were waiting, a young girl of about six came up to see him. He was even sociable to her, and she petted him on the head and laughed when I told her his name. Her hair was as red as his, and she told me that her mom and dad were bringing their five puppies in for a check. I could hear the activity in the large carrier that her dad brought in and I couldn't imagine having five puppies all at once! Besides that, her mom had a young baby. She had her hands really full!
> 
> The vet did a thorough check and I discovered Rich had a heart murmur. She said it wasn't too bad though and that we just needed to watch it if he goes under anesthetic or anything like that. She examined the lump and took a biopsy right there. I was relieved to hear her impression of it was that it was just fatty matter and looked like nothing, but we decided to send the slide out anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> On the way home, Rich was again calm and cooperative. I am happy that he trusts me so much and that he wasn't at all distressed. I felt relieved, but tired as the worry that I experienced had taken its toll. While sitting in the office waiting to go in, I saw a chart they had on the wall of 'cat years' compared to 'human years.' By the chart, Rich's nine years equaled about 57 years in our life. How could time go by so fast.
> 
> As I see my own children and their peers as adults, it does make me realize that time does go by quickly. It also makes me realize how important it is to appreciate every single day, and all it has to offer.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the afternoon doing something that I love - painting. I worked on my angel bear, and I plan to spend today doing the same. The first attempt is done, and while I am not unhappy with it, I can see a little room for improvement. It is an Americana angel teddy, and I will be offering it as a free pattern on the site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to do a "Canadian" version of the bear, and offer that too. Canada Day is also celebrated in the beginning of July, and I have many painting friends and customers from Canada who would enjoy that. I plan to make a small pin sized bear as well as this magnet sized one. (It is about 3") Both will be included in the free pattern.
> 
> I could think of many different ways to dress her and who knows how many versions of her I will make. I had drawn her up over 10 years ago when I lived in Chicago and I used to paint Memory Boxes and donated them through our painting club. I came across her pattern deep in my computer files and I thought it would be nice to give her some new life.
> 
> I have other painting that I need to do soon too. I have some things for the Artist's Club that I will be working on next week. But for today, I want to spend at least a day doing something "just because I want to do it."
> 
> We all need to find our happy place. And once we find it, we owe it to ourselves to make a point to spend some time there. Life is short and no matter how good things are in our life, this little bit of self-indulgence is something that everyone should experience. In the long run, it make our life much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday. Remember to spend some time in your own happy place.


Thank you Elle!  I am still waiting to hear from the lab, but I am hopeful that Richard will be OK. I am happy you like the bears. I hope you downloaded the pattern and gave it a try. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Free Pattern Available on My Site*

I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.

On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.

With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.

After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.

I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.

The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.

Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.

Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:



















These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.

I am giving them away on my site free page here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern

Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!

I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.

I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy! 

It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!

Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.

I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!

Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Available on My Site*
> 
> I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.
> 
> With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.
> 
> After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.
> 
> I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.
> 
> The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.
> 
> Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.
> 
> I am giving them away on my site free page here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern
> 
> Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!
> 
> I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.
> 
> I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy!
> 
> It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!
> 
> Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


Thanks greatly for the pattern - I'm still working on the painting skills


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Available on My Site*
> 
> I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.
> 
> With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.
> 
> After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.
> 
> I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.
> 
> The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.
> 
> Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.
> 
> I am giving them away on my site free page here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern
> 
> Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!
> 
> I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.
> 
> I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy!
> 
> It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!
> 
> Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


You are very welcome Jerrell! Even some small added touches can make an 'ordinary' piece stand out. The nice thing about painting is that you only need to do what you want. I hope one day you try it. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Available on My Site*
> 
> I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.
> 
> With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.
> 
> After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.
> 
> I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.
> 
> The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.
> 
> Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.
> 
> I am giving them away on my site free page here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern
> 
> Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!
> 
> I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.
> 
> I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy!
> 
> It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!
> 
> Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


Good morning Sheila. I just downloaded the teddy bear pattern. It's the first time I've downloaded one of your painting patterns and as usual I'm very impressed with the detail you put into the packages. This will be a great project for my great niece to paint over the summer. We can do it together. It will also help me with the paints I need to stock up on!
Enjoy your day. Sunny and warm here today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Available on My Site*
> 
> I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.
> 
> With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.
> 
> After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.
> 
> I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.
> 
> The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.
> 
> Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.
> 
> I am giving them away on my site free page here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern
> 
> Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!
> 
> I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.
> 
> I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy!
> 
> It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!
> 
> Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


I am glad you like it Anna. You could also make it larger if she is a beginner, as it may be easier to start with a larger pieces. I also have some videos on my site that show some of the different painting processes. There is a link on the Free Patterns and Resources page. (The same page that you downloaded the pattern from.)

Let me know how you do or if you have any questions. I try to make things thorough so no matter what the level, people will be successful with the pattern. I hope you have fun! 

It started out cloudy, but is nice and warm and sunny now. Very pretty day!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Available on My Site*
> 
> I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.
> 
> With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.
> 
> After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.
> 
> I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.
> 
> The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.
> 
> Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.
> 
> I am giving them away on my site free page here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern
> 
> Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!
> 
> I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.
> 
> I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy!
> 
> It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!
> 
> Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


Sheila they are wonderful
I need to do some catch up on your blog
I've been soo busy

A cool overcast day here at 9am in Scotland
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Pattern Available on My Site*
> 
> I had a really fun weekend. It is nice to know that I can do what I want to do, and it is still related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> On Saturday, I had shown the little patriotic angel teddy bear that I painted. I had it in my mind that I wanted to offer this up as a free pattern on the site for the painters that follow me. I sometimes feel that I don't have enough new stuff for the painters, as it is a part of the site that I am still establishing and developing. I am also finding out that many of the woodworkers and scrollers also have the thought of wanting to learn to paint, so I really would like to have some learning things available to them too and hopefully it will expand their interest in painting.
> 
> With Independence day approaching, as well as Canada Day here in Canada, I thought that making this little angel in two versions and offering it free on the site would be nice. There is still plenty of time to do this project for the upcoming holidays, and it is a good project for those who perhaps are new to painting.
> 
> After finishing up my prototypes on Saturday, I once again painted both pieces yesterday and took step-by-step pictures along the way for the pattern packet.
> 
> I find that (for me anyway) it is sometimes necessary to paint something a couple of times before I am really comfortable with teaching it in a packet. While I liked my little bear the other day, there were a couple of things that I wanted to change with her.
> 
> The color that I used to shade the bear was a bit dark I felt, and as a result it made her face look dark. On the second round of things, I used a lighter brown to shade and I think the results was much better. I also adjusted the base coat color on her dress, and I thought the brighter blue as a base coat gave a better contrast. I did attempt to apply some rhinestones to the top of her dress to represent the 'stars' on the flag, but even though I did this on the larger piece, they just seem a little too large for my taste, so in the final version, I painted the stars in with some pretty white pearl paint. Overall they just look better.
> 
> Yes. I am picky. But once I have an idea in my head as to how I can do something better, my conscience just won't let me leave things along, and that usually means re-making the project. But now I can really feel good about them and it is easy for me to share them and be proud of what I did.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shown are both ornament size (about 3.5") and can be used for just about anything. I actually did finish the pattern packets yesterday too (at about 9pm!) and I was really proud that I got so much done on my "day off!" The packet includes both versions of the bears and has step-by-step instructions and photos for each of them. I gave the line work in two sizes, the ornament size and also a smaller (about 2") pin size.
> 
> I am giving them away on my site free page here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern
> 
> Feel free to stop by and download the PDF pattern packet if you like!
> 
> I have some more ideas for bears like this too so I can see some more patterns coming from this design in the future.
> 
> I truly enjoy doing painting projects, as well as scroll saw projects. I am also going to be offering the pre-cut pieces for these little bears for those of you who don't cut wood and would like them. (If they aren't on the site when you read this, just email me if you are interested!) I will be spending today working on the next newsletter and doing some additional updates on the site, as well as adding some more new scroll sawing patterns. Yes - Keith and I have been busy!
> 
> It is great when you can spend your day off doing something that is so much fun. I suppose that is why I don't take many days off - because I like what I do so much. I hope that by offering this pattern at no cost that it will encourage some of our woodworking followers to give some painting a try. I also hope that it is cute enough that even the seasoned painters will find the project fun. That way it will be a win/win for everyone!
> 
> Beside painting, we did get out a bit and take a couple of walks. Everything is green and lush here and it seemed that the little black flies that I am allergic to have just about finished their cycle. Hopefully that means that I can spend a little more time outdoors without worrying about being bit.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend also. And I hope that you come to the site to download the free patterns and perhaps try a new techniques that you haven't tried before. After all, life is short and getting out of our comfort zones is how we learn. You may even surprise yourself and like doing something new!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I hope you enjoy your week!


Good morning, Jamie! I am glad you are busy and hope you are feeling well. I have been just getting through the holiday projects and hopefully soon going to get back to designing my own things for the site. Thank you for stopping by! I am happy you like the new little bears. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*

I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.

Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.

While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.

Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .

A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)










These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):










And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):










The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!

Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.










(This is item SLDK317 on our site)

As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.

So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.

Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.

All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.

With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


All, amazing. I think scrollgirl should be promoted to scrollqueen.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila you have been super busy
Do I smell a road trip with the hood down on your 10yr old 
You have both provided a wonderful display for today
How could you ever top this.
I've spotted a scone that is just crying to have a tea bath and
as everything is on clamps I think a T break is in order.

Have a sublime day you two

Jamie
Overcast and cold n clammy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you both! It is great when I am busy with the magazine stuff that Keith is doing stuff here for the site. It makes me look like much less of a "slacker!" LOL

I am going to be working on some painting stuff for the rest of the week. Those "12 days of Christmas" keys need to be converted and re-painted into other shapes, as well as instructions written. (Another "make more work for myself" project!) But as always, it will be worth it. I have some cool ideas how to make those 12 Days pieces even MORE special than they were originally!

Oh - the days are just flying by!

We DO need a road trip Jamie! I am hoping as soon as the 12 days are done to take a couple of days and ride off into the sunset to Halifax for an over nighter and shopping trip. I still have a gift card from CHRISTMAS that is burning a hole in my wallet for my favorite store there! We could use a road trip and a break, too. But first things first and we just have to keep on a keepin' on! Besides - we haven't had many 'topless' days yet - still too chilly here! So hopefully by the time we are ready, the real heat will be here.

You both have a great day! I just finished the newsletter, and will be on to fun things soon! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Great work, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you kindly, Lee! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


You both make a great team Sheila! Beautiful designs. The sun is shining here so it's off out to the workshop to finish carving the second eye on my bust. I will get it finished this year! LOL. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update With Several New Patterns*
> 
> I am happy to say that yesterday we completed another site update. Even though I have done many projects that needed to be shipped off the the magazine lately, which meant that I couldn't sell them just yet to my own customers, I am getting new projects released all the time that I am able to put up on the site and have new items for everyone to make. It all balances out, I suppose.
> 
> Another thing that helps is having a partner. When I am working on a painting pattern or something that takes me a bit longer, Keith is busy working on his own projects to keep new things flowing, as well as having his own items released from the magazine. This really helps us keep our customer busy with new choices of projects.
> 
> While it may seem to be troublesome that the magazines are so far ahead of the actual seasons in the theme they are highlighting, it does work to our advantage at times like this. As those of you who read know, I had just finished my Christmas and holiday submissions and sent them off last week. Here it is only the first of June, which may seem quite a bit early. But the good side of that is that the past issue of the magazine had featured all of its summer themed projects and now they are being released to us to sell. That falls just about into place for us, and it allows us to offer these projects to our customers who may not be able to get the magazines.
> 
> Some of the great projects that Keith made are as follows . . .
> 
> A set of Sea, Sand & Sun wall plaques (SLDK318)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just awesome little projects that are lots of fun to scroll! What Keith has been doing for the magazine is designing an extra set or two of Bonus Ornaments for each issue. In this particular issue, he designed two sets of filigree ornaments - one is of Tropical Fist (SLDK319):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other one is Filigree Sea Shells (SLDK320):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest thing about them is that all the pieces are interchangeable! Since the main designs in the plaques are overlay pieces, you can pick whichever shell or fish you would like to make a beautiful themed set or wall mural! I loved this set and thought it was really clever and beautiful too!
> 
> Keith also added another Bible verse plaque. His other plaques in this set have done very well and people are asking for more. I think this one is also going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is item SLDK317 on our site)
> 
> As for me, my Patriotic Word Art pieces are up on the site (SLD417) just in time for the Independence Day and Canada Day holidays. That was the project that I first used the beautiful rhinestone embellishments from Rhinestone Canada on and I also have a video which shows me decorating the pieces.
> 
> So I suppose that is quite a bit of new stuff for everyone to enjoy. Today I will be writing and sending out our newsletter to our customers announcing all the new items. It will probably be pretty much the same as the blog here, and will also announce our new sales and the new free pattern that I showed yesterday. I will spend the morning taking care of that and getting it out. If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so HERE.
> 
> Besides that, I am re-working the "12 Days of Christmas" key ornaments that I had shown on the blog here a couple of weeks ago. Artist's Club wants to carry them, but not in "key" form. They sent me some ornament surfaces that they want me to transfer the designs to for selling on their site. This worked out well for Keith and I because we do want to spend our summer doing as much designing as we can and while we want to do some production work, we don't want to be inundated with it. I am also designing my own surface to sell along with the "12 Days" theme so I don't infringe on anyone's copyright for the other surface. I'll be spending the rest of the week re-creating the design, and I think that I will also offer the key version of them on my own site, as there are many who were interested in that when I showed them last time.
> 
> All in all, it is going to be another busy week. It seems that I have enough to keep me busy for quite a while - not to mention all the stuff that I still have ideas for that I want to make.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. I wish you all a wonderful day today and I hope you do something that you enjoy!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Glad to hear Anna. I can't wait to see it finished, although I know it takes a bit of time to make it nice. I wish you a wonderful afternoon. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Next Project*

After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.

The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.

We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.

After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.

I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.

Here is a sample of what I came up with:










(I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)

Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.

As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in. 

This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.

It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.

I wish you all a great mid-week.

"And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Project*
> 
> After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.
> 
> The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.
> 
> We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.
> 
> After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.
> 
> I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)
> 
> Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.
> 
> As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in.
> 
> This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.
> 
> It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.
> 
> I wish you all a great mid-week.
> 
> "And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


Have a gr8 rest of the week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Project*
> 
> After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.
> 
> The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.
> 
> We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.
> 
> After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.
> 
> I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)
> 
> Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.
> 
> As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in.
> 
> This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.
> 
> It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.
> 
> I wish you all a great mid-week.
> 
> "And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


Thank you Mr. Roger! I was just heading over to read your blog post now. 

Have a great one too!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Project*
> 
> After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.
> 
> The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.
> 
> We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.
> 
> After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.
> 
> I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)
> 
> Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.
> 
> As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in.
> 
> This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.
> 
> It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.
> 
> I wish you all a great mid-week.
> 
> "And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


Now Sheila, that sounds like something I would do. The one time I am on top of organizing and put something exactly where it belongs, I loose it and look every where else.

Very interesting preview, I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Project*
> 
> After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.
> 
> The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.
> 
> We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.
> 
> After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.
> 
> I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)
> 
> Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.
> 
> As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in.
> 
> This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.
> 
> It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.
> 
> I wish you all a great mid-week.
> 
> "And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


I really, really (really!) try to be organized, Katie! But alas, I am still "me!" LOL I hope you will like the new designs. I am thinking painting version as well as a scrolling one with some modifications.

Stay tuned . . . 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Project*
> 
> After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.
> 
> The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.
> 
> We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.
> 
> After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.
> 
> I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)
> 
> Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.
> 
> As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in.
> 
> This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.
> 
> It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.
> 
> I wish you all a great mid-week.
> 
> "And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


I have never experienced 5.00am - well not at the start of the day! 
Looks like that would make a great scrolling pattern! I'm pushing to get my carved bust finished so that I can focus on my scroll saw for the rest of the summer. 
Mild day here with a soft drizzle to water the garden. We're back up to 21 on the weekend.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Next Project*
> 
> After arising late yesterday morning (Nearly 7am - late for me anyway!) I actually had a productive day and I accomplished a great deal. I managed to really stay focused on things and got the things I needed to do finished in a 'reasonable amount of time' - whatever that is.
> 
> The site is updated and we were once again pleased with the response we have had not only from our mailing list subscribers, but people in general. It is nice to be able to look at what we accomplish all in one place. I find that I really feel good about our site and what we have to offer people. It helps to have a gifted partner too. I can't even begin to think that things would be anywhere near as nice if it weren't for Keith. Having two people contributing and maintaining things really makes a huge difference. It allows each of us to pursue what we want while the other fills in the gaps. We also have a bit of a different style of designing, and I believe that it broadens our appeal.
> 
> We were a bit worried last year when we decided to leave the large wholesaler that we were selling our patterns through. We didn't know if we would be able to make up the difference, as they were a large source of our income. But even through these past few months, which are typically our slowest time of year, we have done well and more than made up for the income that we used to receive from them. Plus we know that our patterns are being distributed the way we intended them to be. Perhaps that is why we are doing so well in the long run. (Not to mention that we no longer have to worry if our wishes were being followed regarding our pattern distribution. What a load off our minds that is!) All in all, we feel it was the best decision we have made. It just goes to show that sometimes you have to follow your instincts.
> 
> After the update was completed, I spent the rest of the day filling orders and I began working on the next project in earnest. That is the "12 Days of Christmas Keys" that I am reworking for distribution through the Artist's Club. They will be selling the designs, but on their own surfaces. While Keith and I never mind cutting kits, I am happy with doing things this way this time because I feel that my time is better spent designing. I have so many ideas for the fall and winter seasons (and summer too for that matter!) that I really need to keep going in the design department. Since we are getting new customers every day and word is getting out about our patterns and service (thank you!) we want to keep offering the best patterns available of the highest quality. That takes time as those of you who read may realize.
> 
> I did some drawing yesterday and I am just about ready to begin painting again today. Since the shapes for the "12 Days" are a lot different that what I had originally created, they needed a unifying element to keep the set looking cohesive. This didn't have to be complex, as the designs themselves are to be the focal point, but sometimes I have a bit more difficulty in making things simple than I do making them complex. It is sometimes hard to tone things down to a subtle accent, which is what I wanted to happen here.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I nearly had a panic attack when I went for the sample picture and it wasn't in my folder. I had forgotten that I renamed and renumbered the file and put it in its own folder! Whew!)
> 
> Right now it is "nothing special" but I can envision it finished and I think it will look pretty slick when it is finished. I hope so anyway.
> 
> As with just about everything that I do, I can also see a scrolled version of these in the works. I am sure that i will be thinking about it as I paint these in.
> 
> This morning I awoke just after 5. Perhaps I was making up for yesterday, or perhaps I just had enough sleep after getting up so late. I have been picking around the computer this morning and enjoying my extra hour. But now it is time to get to it and get to work on these. Hopefully they will not take me long to do. Since the designs are going to be a bit larger than the originals, there is the opportunity for a bit more detail. I will like that.
> 
> It's mid-week already and while a soft and steady rain was falling when I awoke, it all seems to be clearing at this time. It is brightening up too, and although it is overcast, it may turn out to be a nice day after all. Everything is lush and green and I am still awaiting the summer heat to arrive, as it has been cool so far. All in good time.
> 
> I wish you all a great mid-week.
> 
> "And so with the sunshine and the great bursts of leaves growing on the trees, just as things grow in fast movies, I had that familiar conviction that life was beginning over again with the summer. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald"


Oh Anna - I am such a morning person! I love the quiet of the early morning and I truly love to get up "at the crack of dawn!" I have never been one to stay up really late, although I do it sometimes. Usually by 10 or so I am in "relax mode" and either unwind with a game or head off to sleep.I rarely don't do much "work" after nine or so. I just run out of steam.

It is still cool and overcast here, with some rain. I am wondering if summer will ever arrive. I know it isn't officially summer for a week or so, but we will have to see how things change between now and then.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*

I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.

I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.

As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.

The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.

Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.

My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?

We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.

Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.

I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.

Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.

They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.

I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.

If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?

If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?

People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.

It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.

I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.

Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.



















Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Well said Sheila! I think that it is a shame to have to post things like this but I now think that society as a whole is going down hill in a basket with all of the stealing of ideas and i.d. theft that is going on. I really believe that the "end" is close. That said, hope you and Keith have a great day.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thanks, Rick! I thought it was important to have my say and I hope you all share my thoughts with others. Things are rough now for lots of people, but one thing that stood out is that there ARE good people who are honest and respectful of designers and creative works. Many of them are strapped financially too, but they still have the integrity to know what is right and wrong and follow the right path. I truly believe that if we make others more aware of the detriment of sharing designs that they have no rights on, they will stop doing so or at least think twice about it and perhaps reconsider. One step at a time! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Good Morning Sheila! An excellent blog! And it's really too bad that we do need to point out this lack of integrity in some people, however in todays world it seems that if you can do it, it's OK to do it no matter how dishonest the action is. We hear on the news that folks are complaining because of the lack of jobs and work but it doesn't occur to those same people that by stealing from honest hardworking artisans and designers that they are taking away work opportunities. Everything has a ripple effect and even if the designer, artisan or photographer is self employed and has no-one else in their employ, they are still creating work in the workforce by using the internet, using supply companies, using paper to produce orders etc. There will always be those who steal from the internet, break traffic laws, don't pay their transit fares etc but thankfully there are many people who are honest, respectful of others and have integrity. I believe that there are more good people in this world than the media would have us believe. It is these good folks voice (like yourself) we just need to hear more of.
Have a great day Sheila. Sunny and warm here today - a gardening day.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I have been asked, more than a few times, to share a pattern that I either gotten from you or some other paid source. The answer is always "NO" then I will point them to the source for the pattern. If it is a FREE pattern or one from Steve Good that, perhaps, is a different case. However, first of all if I paid for it then you are stealing from me and secondly from the pattern designer.

I know you guys must work on mass volume and that being the case your patterns on my computer stay there, except for my printer - of course.


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hello Sheila,
I read your blog 36435 part 1058 with interest.
I agree there is an element of the population that has the impression of why pay for something when you can get it for free, and the concept has some merit of which is supported by the attitude of the original designer in displaying their work for all to see.

This action alone by default encourages those less knowledgeable to seek out and attempt to be able to imitate and reproduce the same work or in some cases improve on the original result and improving their skills.

This is how life evolves in just about every aspect of our existence.

I for one have just constructed and completed and posted an Infants Cot, and within the leg construction of that Infants Cot I directly copied the visual concept I saw from a post that DAC presented in a Chest of drawers.

I had the Infants Cot on my "to do List" for some time but didn't commence it for whatever reason.
However after seeing DACs post, it inspired me to not only start but to also complete the project and to use the same method I saw in the post.

I have four adult boys and during their upbringing I deliberately showed and demonstrated to them how to do things so they could copy me and in the process learn for themselves and become self dependent as well.

This process went on all their growing life, and I now find I have a situation where I can learn from them and improve my skills in a technology advanced world.

The wood working craft in just about all of its forms is an almost dying art, in as far as being human driven is concerned, the rising economic costs and the reduction in available suitable materials is making it become an almost cost prohibitive activity. 
Or possibly an activity that now requires careful planning at the outset in regard to the decision making process of, to Build it Yourself or Just buy it ready made.

I personally have no problem in any person coping my work, that is why I openly advertise it.
And I fully understand it is something that I must have copied (read as learned from some one else) in the first place anyway.

Keeping in mind there is no indication anywhere I want to or expect any financial return for the same.
So if it has a price tag attached expect to pay for it, otherwise you are correct it is theft.

The Infants Cot that I made for example its highly possible I will, Just give it away to somebody worthy of it.

I could however actively attempt to sell it and try to get a return covering my costs and a profit as well.
Which I doubt in all honesty would happen.
I could sell it on ebay and get financially nothing or possibly very little for it. That's a reality.

I have a reasonable idea what motivated Noah to build the Ark and I am sure it was not money, possibly a more universal reason framed around what you may call today Save the Planet.

So in conclusion:
I fully support copying as I "hope" it allows us to do what we love to do for many years to come, educate further generations and allow the world to be a better place, but it will not provide you with the ability to buy a new scroll saw blade though !.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you Anna and Jerrell. You have both always shown respect for designers and have certainly contributed to why I enjoy what I do so much. I am happy that you regard my work and that of other designs as an important piece to the puzzle, and I am grateful for your support.

Hi, Rob: Thank you for your detailed response. I read over it a couple of times to be certain I understand what you are saying, and for the most part, I agree with you.

I agree that we learn by 'copying' things around us. Learning new techniques often requires us seeing the process done by others. There are actually very few people (designers included) with completely "original" ideas. Most often, even the newest and most innovative ideas spawn from other ideas that others have already presented. As you may have noticed, I hosted a class for people to learn techniques from me right here on Lumberjocks, which consisted of several parts and included videos and downloadable practice sheets - all free of charge. Those who read often know me to be someone who truly loves teaching and sharing what I have learned with others, and I will continue to do so as long as I am able.

I would not be able to share this knowledge with others in this way if I didn't charge for at least part of my work (my patterns) as I am not from a wealthy family and as most other people, need to "work" to make a daily living. The combination of selling patterns through my site and a few wholesalers, as well as working as a free lance contributing editor for a magazine or two allows me to follow my passion and continue to share my knowledge while supporting myself in the process. Without this income, I would never be able to do so.

What I was referring to in this blog entry was not "copying" technique or learning methods. I hope to give back to the industry far beyond printing patterns and selling them, which is why I spend a portion of my day here sharing what I have learned with others, as well as participating in several woodworking forums and trying to answer questions and help fellow woodworkers and painters in the process. Not all designers do this, but this is my choice, and while the time may be "better spent" from a financial point of view if I were to stick strictly making patterns (which many may think would be best), I choose to network with others and give back to the industry that has given me so much in return.

That being said, I do feel rather protective about the patterns and things that I create for sale and for income, and I don't feel good about it when people help themselves while other honest customers such as Anna and Jerrell choose to do the proper thing and pay me for my service as a pattern maker and for my instructions. In many ways, paying for my patterns and services is no different than enrolling in a college course and paying the accompanying fees. Those who have dealt with me and have purchased my patterns know that long after they pay the fees for the patterns, my services to them are still available. I am here just about all the time to answer questions, clarify instructions they may not understand, and even replace patterns for them if they have difficulties with their computers or somehow lost patterns that they had bought from me. I try to look at my customers as more than just a paycheck, and I treat them as I would like to be treated myself.

I am not able to go to the grocery store and tell them that I teach these things and help these people and expect the store to give me food for free. They don't let me leave without paying them, and if I don't charge for some forms of the above mentioned services that I offer, I don't eat. (Funny how that works!) I believe that is why we have a monetary system in place in the world in the first place. People work. They get paid. They can buy things.

Of course you don't expect your sons to pay you for teaching them. That is part of being a parent. But you do expect to pay fees for education somewhere along the way and you consider it an investment. Why would it be wrong of me to expect some form of payment for educating others and providing them with designs for their pleasure and for them to in turn sell for profit? I am not understanding this.

Perhaps you misunderstood what I was trying to say. The incident from the artist I talked about was someone taking her entire book and uploading it to Facebook so that others could download it for free. This is her livelihood that she spent years developing. She also offers plenty of free instructions and patterns and it is part of her occupation. It is not the same as you getting inspiration from a fellow Lumberjock and using his/her concept on your own non for profit piece. Many Lumberjocks (including myself) encourage others to use our ideas as a springboard for their own creativity. I have said that many times here, and I also say it to my customers.

I honestly don't think we are talking about the same thing. I apologize if I was not clear in this morning's post. When I write my blog, it is stream of consciousness and it is done early in the morning. I don't edit or rewrite it and sometimes it is not as organized as it should be. It is, in essence, a very informal essay of my thoughts of the moment, so sometimes things don't really come out as clearly as I would have liked them to.

I am glad you responded and I applaud your desire to perpetuate your skills by teaching them to your children and others. It is what will make woodworking stronger and despite technology and mechanical advances, many of us still have the desire to create with our hands the "old fashioned way."

Thank you for your thoughts on this. While many parts of my daily activities don't earn me money to buy blades, there are some that do and I will try my best to keep doing what I am doing as long as I can. If I go down, it will not be without a fight. 

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Sheila -

While I understand the problem, I think the best way to deal with it is to make sure everything that you post and sell prominently and clearly links back to you. Most thieves are lazy, so you are at least getting marketing benefit from the "informal" distribution of your work.

I've worked piracy problems for years for the computer game industry, and I think the best approach is to embrace informal distribution as you aren't going to be able to stop it.

Basically, every product becomes a portal back to your site and other products.

Happy to talk offline.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you Steve for your perspective. I do think that your point of view is a good one. I agree that there will be no way to stop those who steal things in this manner, and I had decided long ago to focus on moving ahead and working on new things - not looking over my shoulder and spending my time chasing those who violate copyrights.

I agree with your assessment that most thieves are lazy. If they would rather spend their time tracing the computer screen then purchasing a pattern for around $5, then they need something to keep them busy anyway. Not to mention that there is distortion from the lens of the camera even on head-on shots. With something as exacting as scroll sawing, depending on the design it would in all probability screw things up anyway. My inclination is to let them knock themselves out.

I would rather look ahead and focus on creating new things. I wrote this blog because I have recently seen several of my creative friends get hurt. I feel that by keeping people aware and reminding them every once in a while about this subject, it will perhaps keep this type of theft to a minimum.

I always appreciate hearing your thoughts though, as I know you have had experience in this problem. Thank you for looking at things in a new way. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hey Sheila. Good topic. IMO, there is a fine line between, using, borrowing, copying, and/or stealing. I only have a 2-syllable word fer folks that are the thieves: "low-lifes". There is a big difference in websites like Pinterest, (my Daughters use this to give me some ideas, and it's the only one I can think of right now…lol), and I'm sure many others that are designed for people to show the "how-to" on many different things, crafts, etc., that they want to share. Similar to this, but, different. You know what I mean? I've said it before, I'll say it again, common sense is missing way too much in the world today. 
I have the utmost respect for any artisan out there that is making a living at this/these types of careers. It is very hard, I'm sure. 
There's my .02.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Supporting the Creative Industrys - Taking Responsibility*
> 
> I accomplished a great deal yesterday, and I am pleased I came so far. It was an incredibly busy day and I had lots of interaction with customers and friends and I got a lot of work done. For the next several days I will be working on a painting pattern. While I showed the pieces being painted on one surface, a company that I sell through (the Artist's Club) requested that I use one of their surfaces for the design. So I am in the process of adapting it to that and also I had created my own pieces to use with it.
> 
> I am afraid that because of the time it will take for me to really get this done, things here on the blog may not be very exciting. I may take the next few days to bring to your attention some other things that are going on in the industry and with some of my incredibly artistic and talented friends.
> 
> As you know, not only do I create scroll saw patterns, but I also design painting patterns. Recently, some of my friends who are designers of painting patterns have had some bad experiences regarding their work being uploaded and distributed freely on the internet. Many times entire instruction books have been copied and shared this way and it has really hurt the designer tremendously. Those of you who read every day can see all the work that goes into creating instructional patterns for people. Good designers take time and care to make their patterns and instructions they best they possibly can, and they put their heart and soul into their work. And even if we do love what we do, it IS "work" because it is the only means of support for many of us. Without the income generated from people purchasing our patterns, we simply wouldn't be able to spend the necessary time to create the caliber of instructions that we create. And in the long run, not only do the crafters and customers suffer, but the whole industry suffers because as good designers drop out to find another means to make a living, what is left are cheap and shoddy patterns. I have seen many of my favorite designs - both in the painting world and in the woodworking world - disappear from the industry because they simply were not able to earn even a minimal living selling their patterns.
> 
> The internet is a double-edged sword for designers. While it offers a wonderful venue for us to reach out to people that we otherwise wouldn't be able to reach, it also leaves us vulnerable to those who may not be honest and wish to capitalize on our hard work with little effort on their own.
> 
> Unlike those who sell tangible, finished items, we are selling not only our drawings and line work for our designs, but our lessons we use to teach our customers how to make the designs themselves. In essence, we are selling concepts along with our drawings, and that makes it very difficult to police.
> 
> My partner Keith has been worried from the time I met him because I frequently take pictures head on of my finished work to show on both the site and now here on my blog and on Facebook and the like. We have heard stories of people who just trace the designs off the screen of their computer, and are able to cut them that way. I have heard of people right here that have boasted about doing that type of thing and it does trouble me a great deal. But what would the answer be?
> 
> We have tried to put lower resolution pictures only online. We have tried to skew the pictures, or only show part of the designs at a time. We have tried to make people aware that if they do steal our work in this way, they are only hurting themselves in the long run, because as designers drop out of the industry there will be less and less quality designs to choose from. Yet some people still want to get around paying for what they take.
> 
> Even if the above methods were successful in stopping thievery altogether, it would only take one proud customer to post a head-on shot of their work with our patterns to make it available to everyone. I truly don't feel that is the answer.
> 
> I think that we have to rely on educating people as to how detrimental stealing these designs are, and let them know that they are only hurting the industry as a whole when they share patterns and follow the above practices. Most patterns we offer are between $5 - $10. I think that this is an average price in both the painting and woodworking industry. Books run around $15 - $20 projects, but they are usually filled with at least 15 - 20 projects, making the instructions average out to only about $1 per pattern. Magazines are much cheaper and the cost per pattern is far less.
> 
> Why then would people choose to do so much damage to the designers and the industry that they love for such a small price? Many are even making projects to sell or use as gifts. Why would they think that the means to make these items should be "free"? It is beyond me.
> 
> They may think that "only once" won't do much damage. But if each person thought like that, the loss in revenue to the designers, publishers and artists would rise exponentially very quickly. And the truth is that once someone has adopted the attitude that they aren't hurting anyone, they tend to keep their blinders on and continue the practice.
> 
> I think that we as fellow artists and crafters need to make sharing and stealing patterns "socially unacceptable." There are many times I see call outs on forums for a certain pattern. The designer may or may not be mentioned, but there are times when someone posts the "I'll personal message you!" response from another member. More likely than not, it is at that time that the person offers to "share" the pattern with the requester. We have all seen that happen.
> 
> If we want our favorite designers to survive, we need to stand our ground and say "no, thank you" to those who are offering up others' work so freely. We not only need to refuse the offer, but we need to make it clear that what they are doing is WRONG and not only hurts the designer, but hurts the industry as a whole. Besides - Many designers offer "free" sample patterns of some of their best designs for you to use. If you can't afford it now, why not take a free design until you can save up for the ones you really like?
> 
> If someone offered you some stolen jewelry, would you accept it? How is this any different?
> 
> People complain that there aren't enough quality patterns available to them. They complain that the industry that they love so much (either scroll sawing or tole painting) is on the decline, and they honestly don't understand why that is the case. Perhaps it is that way because many of the good designers found that they could no longer make their living doing what they love because of these practices. While it may not be the entire blame, it certainly is responsible for a large part of it.
> 
> It is up to YOU ladies and gentlemen. Each and every incidence of sharing DOES count. We need to retrain ourselves that the practice of sharing what we have no right to share is NOT acceptable and should not be tolerated for our own good and the greater good of the industry of the hobbies we love so much. It may "only be a pattern" to you, but to the designer, it is their life's work and they have put their heart and soul into it. We need to respect that and support the designers whose work we love to create.
> 
> I'll end here, but I hope I gave you something to think about. I really don't like to preach to people, as we are all adults and we all know what is right or wrong, but seeing some of my favorite designers get plagiarized has made me see that there is a need to say something to remind people of how they can help. My heart goes out to those who have had their work exploited and I wanted to point out the obvious to you, my readers, so that you can get word out to your friends who are in your clubs and share your craft with you so that we ALL will have lots of choices of wonderful patterns from talented people who design. Help spread the word and be the example. That way we can all win.
> 
> Feel free to share this post with anyone you think will be interested. Every step, no matter how small toward supporting your favorite designers will be greatly appreciated. And it will insure you that you will continue to have many choices of high quality designs and fun projects to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thanks for your thoughts, Roger. There is a difference between being "inspired" by another's design and copying it. I think most people know right from wrong, but some choose to plea ignorance. I have learned that you can never stop all thievery though. You can only do your best to minimize it. Just as there are thieves, there are many good people who want to learn and respect and appreciate designers for teaching them how to do things. Those are the people I focus on and want as customers. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*

I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.

A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:

http://www.macleoddragons.com/

If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.

Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)

In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!

When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:














































Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!

So why am I bringing this up again?

I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.

The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:





































As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.

You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:

https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons

Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.

I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.










I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Sheila Awesome what a nice share. 

Jamie
In Sunny Scotland


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I'll check out the web page he does great work .Thank you Sheila for sharing this.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I am glad you both like the share. I want to do everything I can to help get word out about him and his work. He is so talented and besides that he is honest and polite and hard working. It would be great to see him succeed and make a big name for himself in the art world. 

Sheila


----------



## Blondewood

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I'm glad to hear Richard is OK. I have a cat that looks a lot like him, Toby. I know what you mean about loving the cats so much. I have a second dark gray cat as well, Woody. They are best pals and play and sleep together.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Ryan's work is amazing. It's great to hear that his work is so popular that the waiting list is one year to get a piece created. I love hearing about artists getting out there and getting their work known. It's not easy making a living as an artist/designer and the art work needs all the support it can get. Thanks for sharing Sheila.
Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you both Vicki and Anna! At nine years old and as an indoor cat, I hope that Richard still has many, many years left with me. He is so affectionate and really has a sparkling personality. It is funny how they all shine in their own way, isn't it? As I said, I am very relieved and thrilled that he is OK. It was weighing rather heavily on me these past weeks. 

And Ryan is really incredible Anna. The detail in his pieces is astounding. As you may have seen with his new pieces, he just gets better and better! He is only in his 20's too, so there is a lot of good things ahead for him I think. I love promoting other creative people and I will continue to do so as much as I can. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Steampunk stuff is way kool also.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Rare Opportunity I Want to Share With You*
> 
> I am still going to be working on painting today, and I prefer to wait a little until I give you all some previews of what I am working on, but there is something else that I want to bring to your attention today that many of you who read may be interested in.
> 
> A while back I told you about a wonderful artist that I stumbled across on Facebook. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is extremely talented as a sculptor. His specialty for sculpting is dragons, and you can view his web page here:
> 
> http://www.macleoddragons.com/
> 
> If you view his many galleries, you will also be amazed at the quality of work and his talent.
> 
> Last year, I was fortunate enough to commission Ryan to create a piece for me. Each of his pieces are hand sculpted and require hundreds of hours of work. Since each piece is hand made, there are very few of them available and as his popularity grows and more people see his work, his list for creating commissions gets longer and longer (I understand that the wait for a commissioned piece is now over a year! Way to go Ryan!)
> 
> In addition to his growing popularity, Ryan has recently been married and he and his wife are expecting their first child! His life has certainly been full and busy!
> 
> When I received my dragon last December, I posted pictures of it here on the blog. I had requested a Steampunk themed dragon, as I love that genre and felt it would be a good fit for my place here. Below are some of the pictures of what Ryan came up with for my dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Ryan needed to include a kitty - at my request! I gave him license to do whatever his heart desired and I am absolutely thrilled at the result. Every rivet and cable and piece of this artwork was just perfect, and I cherish my piece!
> 
> So why am I bringing this up again?
> 
> I wanted to share the news that Ryan is holding an online silent auction to sell off one of his amazing pieces this weekend. The auction already started, and will run until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> The piece he is auctioning off is call the "Blue Dragon" and here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his pieces, you can see the extreme amount of detail that he uses to create them. Every one of his creations are awesome and this is a once in a lifetime chance to own an original piece of art by this very talented designer.
> 
> You can bid on this item on Ryan's Facebook Auction Page here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> Even if you don't bid on the piece, I invite you to stop in at Ryan's web page and take a look at his amazing work. I know that this is just the beginning for this talented young man and I am so fortunate that I have one of his hand-made creations.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Richard (one of my cats) is going to be fine. I took him to the vet last week to have a small lump that I found on him looked at and they did a biopsy. I had several people ask about him and I did get the results yesterday and it turned out to be a small calcification that was benign. I am very relieved, as I love him very much and didn't want to see him go through surgery if he didn't have to do so. I hope to have him with me a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something to show you by tomorrow on what I am working on. I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I love my cool dragon! He ROCKS! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Painting and a Highlight of Another Artist's Work*

I spent the day painting yesterday and working on my new pattern. I have come to the realization that it may be several days before I am finished. I just am not a fast painter. I don't know if it is me or if it is my style or what the reason is, but that is the case. I am constantly amazed to watch other painters that I am friends with through painting pages on Facebook post the progress of their work with lightening speed. AND the designs are darling too! And here I go, poking along like a snail and feeling quite inadequate. But the bottom line is that in the end, I do usually like what I created, so I figure that it is worth the time I spend on it to make things happen. It's just me.

I am not quite ready to show you all what I am working on yet, so in the mean time I may skip a day or so blogging or I will highlight something else. Today I am going to show off a piece that I just received yesterday in the mail. I had purchased it from a fellow woodworker who has a page here on Lumberjocks.com and does not only beautiful scroll saw work, but also pyrography.

The artist's name is Pedro Santos and his Lumberjocks name is Pabreu. I just love his work. He does carving, band saw work and scroll sawing, and his partner Cris Pinho also does pyrography. They have an Etsy shop called ArtisIgnis and his items are really beautiful.

Not long ago, I saw a box that Pedro and his partner made that he posted either here or on Facebook. I just fell in love with it and when I saw the price, I thought it was very reasonably priced and I purchased it. It is a little trinket box with pyrography of a kitty and paw prints on it. I received it yesterday and it is truly beautiful.

It has a cute and whimsical kitty on the lid:










Paw prints going around the sides:










And it is nicely finished with black flocking on the inside:










Everything about this piece was done wonderfully and professionally. It was even wrapped with tissue and a logo sticker, and they included a personal note. I know these things sound like they are small, but the added touches, along with the quality of the piece really made a wonderful impression. I bought this box for myself, but what a beautiful presentation it would make for a gift for someone else too. This attention to detail just went to show that lots of thought and care went into making this, and I am really happy that I purchased it.

If you want to see their other items, I hope you visit their store. Even though they are located in Portugal, and I am here in Nova Scotia, Canada, the box arrived in just over a week. It took no longer for me to get it than if I ordered it from here in my own country.

I hope you don't mind me highlighting some of these businesses that I have had experiences with and purchased from. I like to share good news with you all and I want to do what I can to encourage you to purchase from people such as Pedro who work so hard to bring quality hand crafted items to you that are beautiful. By supporting these craftspeople, we are not only getting wonderful and unique items for ourselves and for gifts, but we are helping fellow craftsmen survive in a world where machine produced crap is all too common. As for myself - I would rather invest in these artists than purchase things that will be in the landfills in a very short time.

I hope you have a great Saturday and a wonderful weekend. While it is still cool out and the day began with a dense fog, now that the sun in high in the sky the day looks simply beautiful. I plan to paint all weekend long and perhaps by Monday I will have something nice to show you. I'll be in a good place this weekend and I hope you will also.

Enjoy the weekend and happy father's day to the dads out there!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting and a Highlight of Another Artist's Work*
> 
> I spent the day painting yesterday and working on my new pattern. I have come to the realization that it may be several days before I am finished. I just am not a fast painter. I don't know if it is me or if it is my style or what the reason is, but that is the case. I am constantly amazed to watch other painters that I am friends with through painting pages on Facebook post the progress of their work with lightening speed. AND the designs are darling too! And here I go, poking along like a snail and feeling quite inadequate. But the bottom line is that in the end, I do usually like what I created, so I figure that it is worth the time I spend on it to make things happen. It's just me.
> 
> I am not quite ready to show you all what I am working on yet, so in the mean time I may skip a day or so blogging or I will highlight something else. Today I am going to show off a piece that I just received yesterday in the mail. I had purchased it from a fellow woodworker who has a page here on Lumberjocks.com and does not only beautiful scroll saw work, but also pyrography.
> 
> The artist's name is Pedro Santos and his Lumberjocks name is Pabreu. I just love his work. He does carving, band saw work and scroll sawing, and his partner Cris Pinho also does pyrography. They have an Etsy shop called ArtisIgnis and his items are really beautiful.
> 
> Not long ago, I saw a box that Pedro and his partner made that he posted either here or on Facebook. I just fell in love with it and when I saw the price, I thought it was very reasonably priced and I purchased it. It is a little trinket box with pyrography of a kitty and paw prints on it. I received it yesterday and it is truly beautiful.
> 
> It has a cute and whimsical kitty on the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paw prints going around the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is nicely finished with black flocking on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this piece was done wonderfully and professionally. It was even wrapped with tissue and a logo sticker, and they included a personal note. I know these things sound like they are small, but the added touches, along with the quality of the piece really made a wonderful impression. I bought this box for myself, but what a beautiful presentation it would make for a gift for someone else too. This attention to detail just went to show that lots of thought and care went into making this, and I am really happy that I purchased it.
> 
> If you want to see their other items, I hope you visit their store. Even though they are located in Portugal, and I am here in Nova Scotia, Canada, the box arrived in just over a week. It took no longer for me to get it than if I ordered it from here in my own country.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me highlighting some of these businesses that I have had experiences with and purchased from. I like to share good news with you all and I want to do what I can to encourage you to purchase from people such as Pedro who work so hard to bring quality hand crafted items to you that are beautiful. By supporting these craftspeople, we are not only getting wonderful and unique items for ourselves and for gifts, but we are helping fellow craftsmen survive in a world where machine produced crap is all too common. As for myself - I would rather invest in these artists than purchase things that will be in the landfills in a very short time.
> 
> I hope you have a great Saturday and a wonderful weekend. While it is still cool out and the day began with a dense fog, now that the sun in high in the sky the day looks simply beautiful. I plan to paint all weekend long and perhaps by Monday I will have something nice to show you. I'll be in a good place this weekend and I hope you will also.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and happy father's day to the dads out there!


Sheila that is a very nice box and by the sounds of things
well worth considering for a gift.
Developing a new design Must take time, I've bought your
patterns and the effort you put in is obvious in the way it is
laid out. I remember looking at a tiny star, thinking I'll never do 
it, it's to fine. But after following your instructions I could do it 
first time. I think I told you that I'm in design update. Agh! It
takes for ever and only once assembled do you notice that I had
a Oops moment 
We have a nice light drizzle here today
Have a great weekend

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting and a Highlight of Another Artist's Work*
> 
> I spent the day painting yesterday and working on my new pattern. I have come to the realization that it may be several days before I am finished. I just am not a fast painter. I don't know if it is me or if it is my style or what the reason is, but that is the case. I am constantly amazed to watch other painters that I am friends with through painting pages on Facebook post the progress of their work with lightening speed. AND the designs are darling too! And here I go, poking along like a snail and feeling quite inadequate. But the bottom line is that in the end, I do usually like what I created, so I figure that it is worth the time I spend on it to make things happen. It's just me.
> 
> I am not quite ready to show you all what I am working on yet, so in the mean time I may skip a day or so blogging or I will highlight something else. Today I am going to show off a piece that I just received yesterday in the mail. I had purchased it from a fellow woodworker who has a page here on Lumberjocks.com and does not only beautiful scroll saw work, but also pyrography.
> 
> The artist's name is Pedro Santos and his Lumberjocks name is Pabreu. I just love his work. He does carving, band saw work and scroll sawing, and his partner Cris Pinho also does pyrography. They have an Etsy shop called ArtisIgnis and his items are really beautiful.
> 
> Not long ago, I saw a box that Pedro and his partner made that he posted either here or on Facebook. I just fell in love with it and when I saw the price, I thought it was very reasonably priced and I purchased it. It is a little trinket box with pyrography of a kitty and paw prints on it. I received it yesterday and it is truly beautiful.
> 
> It has a cute and whimsical kitty on the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paw prints going around the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is nicely finished with black flocking on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this piece was done wonderfully and professionally. It was even wrapped with tissue and a logo sticker, and they included a personal note. I know these things sound like they are small, but the added touches, along with the quality of the piece really made a wonderful impression. I bought this box for myself, but what a beautiful presentation it would make for a gift for someone else too. This attention to detail just went to show that lots of thought and care went into making this, and I am really happy that I purchased it.
> 
> If you want to see their other items, I hope you visit their store. Even though they are located in Portugal, and I am here in Nova Scotia, Canada, the box arrived in just over a week. It took no longer for me to get it than if I ordered it from here in my own country.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me highlighting some of these businesses that I have had experiences with and purchased from. I like to share good news with you all and I want to do what I can to encourage you to purchase from people such as Pedro who work so hard to bring quality hand crafted items to you that are beautiful. By supporting these craftspeople, we are not only getting wonderful and unique items for ourselves and for gifts, but we are helping fellow craftsmen survive in a world where machine produced crap is all too common. As for myself - I would rather invest in these artists than purchase things that will be in the landfills in a very short time.
> 
> I hope you have a great Saturday and a wonderful weekend. While it is still cool out and the day began with a dense fog, now that the sun in high in the sky the day looks simply beautiful. I plan to paint all weekend long and perhaps by Monday I will have something nice to show you. I'll be in a good place this weekend and I hope you will also.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and happy father's day to the dads out there!


Hi, Jamie!

Yes, I keep telling myself "Quality not quantity!" and I have to start listening! I get so antsy if things aren't done lickety-split, but as I said to Keith yesterday - "I may be slow, but at least I like outcome."

It is more important to get it right and enjoy the process. 

Today I am going to try really, really hard to make some rhubarb bread. I made it a couple of years ago and it was awesome. I finally got some rhubarb so I just have to take the half hour or so to do it. I got a new herbal tea with orange and cinnamon and a touch of clove in it that would really go nice with the bread. I'll let you know how it comes out.

Have a good day. All sunshine this morning - after another week of rain. I still haven't even got my summer shorts out though, as it is pretty cool here still.

Take care and have a great fathers' day tomorrow if I don't get to talk to you. ((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting and a Highlight of Another Artist's Work*
> 
> I spent the day painting yesterday and working on my new pattern. I have come to the realization that it may be several days before I am finished. I just am not a fast painter. I don't know if it is me or if it is my style or what the reason is, but that is the case. I am constantly amazed to watch other painters that I am friends with through painting pages on Facebook post the progress of their work with lightening speed. AND the designs are darling too! And here I go, poking along like a snail and feeling quite inadequate. But the bottom line is that in the end, I do usually like what I created, so I figure that it is worth the time I spend on it to make things happen. It's just me.
> 
> I am not quite ready to show you all what I am working on yet, so in the mean time I may skip a day or so blogging or I will highlight something else. Today I am going to show off a piece that I just received yesterday in the mail. I had purchased it from a fellow woodworker who has a page here on Lumberjocks.com and does not only beautiful scroll saw work, but also pyrography.
> 
> The artist's name is Pedro Santos and his Lumberjocks name is Pabreu. I just love his work. He does carving, band saw work and scroll sawing, and his partner Cris Pinho also does pyrography. They have an Etsy shop called ArtisIgnis and his items are really beautiful.
> 
> Not long ago, I saw a box that Pedro and his partner made that he posted either here or on Facebook. I just fell in love with it and when I saw the price, I thought it was very reasonably priced and I purchased it. It is a little trinket box with pyrography of a kitty and paw prints on it. I received it yesterday and it is truly beautiful.
> 
> It has a cute and whimsical kitty on the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paw prints going around the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is nicely finished with black flocking on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this piece was done wonderfully and professionally. It was even wrapped with tissue and a logo sticker, and they included a personal note. I know these things sound like they are small, but the added touches, along with the quality of the piece really made a wonderful impression. I bought this box for myself, but what a beautiful presentation it would make for a gift for someone else too. This attention to detail just went to show that lots of thought and care went into making this, and I am really happy that I purchased it.
> 
> If you want to see their other items, I hope you visit their store. Even though they are located in Portugal, and I am here in Nova Scotia, Canada, the box arrived in just over a week. It took no longer for me to get it than if I ordered it from here in my own country.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me highlighting some of these businesses that I have had experiences with and purchased from. I like to share good news with you all and I want to do what I can to encourage you to purchase from people such as Pedro who work so hard to bring quality hand crafted items to you that are beautiful. By supporting these craftspeople, we are not only getting wonderful and unique items for ourselves and for gifts, but we are helping fellow craftsmen survive in a world where machine produced crap is all too common. As for myself - I would rather invest in these artists than purchase things that will be in the landfills in a very short time.
> 
> I hope you have a great Saturday and a wonderful weekend. While it is still cool out and the day began with a dense fog, now that the sun in high in the sky the day looks simply beautiful. I plan to paint all weekend long and perhaps by Monday I will have something nice to show you. I'll be in a good place this weekend and I hope you will also.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and happy father's day to the dads out there!


Sheila I love Rhubarb, normally along side candied ginger.
I'm off to make scones 
Thank you Sheila and both my sons are Fathers too
I'm so blessed 
Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting and a Highlight of Another Artist's Work*
> 
> I spent the day painting yesterday and working on my new pattern. I have come to the realization that it may be several days before I am finished. I just am not a fast painter. I don't know if it is me or if it is my style or what the reason is, but that is the case. I am constantly amazed to watch other painters that I am friends with through painting pages on Facebook post the progress of their work with lightening speed. AND the designs are darling too! And here I go, poking along like a snail and feeling quite inadequate. But the bottom line is that in the end, I do usually like what I created, so I figure that it is worth the time I spend on it to make things happen. It's just me.
> 
> I am not quite ready to show you all what I am working on yet, so in the mean time I may skip a day or so blogging or I will highlight something else. Today I am going to show off a piece that I just received yesterday in the mail. I had purchased it from a fellow woodworker who has a page here on Lumberjocks.com and does not only beautiful scroll saw work, but also pyrography.
> 
> The artist's name is Pedro Santos and his Lumberjocks name is Pabreu. I just love his work. He does carving, band saw work and scroll sawing, and his partner Cris Pinho also does pyrography. They have an Etsy shop called ArtisIgnis and his items are really beautiful.
> 
> Not long ago, I saw a box that Pedro and his partner made that he posted either here or on Facebook. I just fell in love with it and when I saw the price, I thought it was very reasonably priced and I purchased it. It is a little trinket box with pyrography of a kitty and paw prints on it. I received it yesterday and it is truly beautiful.
> 
> It has a cute and whimsical kitty on the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paw prints going around the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is nicely finished with black flocking on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this piece was done wonderfully and professionally. It was even wrapped with tissue and a logo sticker, and they included a personal note. I know these things sound like they are small, but the added touches, along with the quality of the piece really made a wonderful impression. I bought this box for myself, but what a beautiful presentation it would make for a gift for someone else too. This attention to detail just went to show that lots of thought and care went into making this, and I am really happy that I purchased it.
> 
> If you want to see their other items, I hope you visit their store. Even though they are located in Portugal, and I am here in Nova Scotia, Canada, the box arrived in just over a week. It took no longer for me to get it than if I ordered it from here in my own country.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me highlighting some of these businesses that I have had experiences with and purchased from. I like to share good news with you all and I want to do what I can to encourage you to purchase from people such as Pedro who work so hard to bring quality hand crafted items to you that are beautiful. By supporting these craftspeople, we are not only getting wonderful and unique items for ourselves and for gifts, but we are helping fellow craftsmen survive in a world where machine produced crap is all too common. As for myself - I would rather invest in these artists than purchase things that will be in the landfills in a very short time.
> 
> I hope you have a great Saturday and a wonderful weekend. While it is still cool out and the day began with a dense fog, now that the sun in high in the sky the day looks simply beautiful. I plan to paint all weekend long and perhaps by Monday I will have something nice to show you. I'll be in a good place this weekend and I hope you will also.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and happy father's day to the dads out there!


OK, so whose house am I coming to - Jamie's for tea and scones or Sheila's for tea and rhubarb bread!  Maybe I'll just make some rhubarb and strawberry crisp! I love anything rhubarb.

That's a beautiful box Sheila and I love the pyrography detail. Thanks for sharing these great artisans with us. 
Have a great day. Sunny and warm here today - a BBQ day. Off to the workshop.
Enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Painting and a Highlight of Another Artist's Work*
> 
> I spent the day painting yesterday and working on my new pattern. I have come to the realization that it may be several days before I am finished. I just am not a fast painter. I don't know if it is me or if it is my style or what the reason is, but that is the case. I am constantly amazed to watch other painters that I am friends with through painting pages on Facebook post the progress of their work with lightening speed. AND the designs are darling too! And here I go, poking along like a snail and feeling quite inadequate. But the bottom line is that in the end, I do usually like what I created, so I figure that it is worth the time I spend on it to make things happen. It's just me.
> 
> I am not quite ready to show you all what I am working on yet, so in the mean time I may skip a day or so blogging or I will highlight something else. Today I am going to show off a piece that I just received yesterday in the mail. I had purchased it from a fellow woodworker who has a page here on Lumberjocks.com and does not only beautiful scroll saw work, but also pyrography.
> 
> The artist's name is Pedro Santos and his Lumberjocks name is Pabreu. I just love his work. He does carving, band saw work and scroll sawing, and his partner Cris Pinho also does pyrography. They have an Etsy shop called ArtisIgnis and his items are really beautiful.
> 
> Not long ago, I saw a box that Pedro and his partner made that he posted either here or on Facebook. I just fell in love with it and when I saw the price, I thought it was very reasonably priced and I purchased it. It is a little trinket box with pyrography of a kitty and paw prints on it. I received it yesterday and it is truly beautiful.
> 
> It has a cute and whimsical kitty on the lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paw prints going around the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is nicely finished with black flocking on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this piece was done wonderfully and professionally. It was even wrapped with tissue and a logo sticker, and they included a personal note. I know these things sound like they are small, but the added touches, along with the quality of the piece really made a wonderful impression. I bought this box for myself, but what a beautiful presentation it would make for a gift for someone else too. This attention to detail just went to show that lots of thought and care went into making this, and I am really happy that I purchased it.
> 
> If you want to see their other items, I hope you visit their store. Even though they are located in Portugal, and I am here in Nova Scotia, Canada, the box arrived in just over a week. It took no longer for me to get it than if I ordered it from here in my own country.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me highlighting some of these businesses that I have had experiences with and purchased from. I like to share good news with you all and I want to do what I can to encourage you to purchase from people such as Pedro who work so hard to bring quality hand crafted items to you that are beautiful. By supporting these craftspeople, we are not only getting wonderful and unique items for ourselves and for gifts, but we are helping fellow craftsmen survive in a world where machine produced crap is all too common. As for myself - I would rather invest in these artists than purchase things that will be in the landfills in a very short time.
> 
> I hope you have a great Saturday and a wonderful weekend. While it is still cool out and the day began with a dense fog, now that the sun in high in the sky the day looks simply beautiful. I plan to paint all weekend long and perhaps by Monday I will have something nice to show you. I'll be in a good place this weekend and I hope you will also.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and happy father's day to the dads out there!


Well, the bread is in the oven! 

I took a break while I had the chance to make some. It is a great recipe and I really enjoy it. It was given to me by Ellen (my 'Canadian Father' Bernie's wife) and I try to make it at least once a year. I did have some extra rhubarb that I froze for a later date. Like you both, I love it in any form!

Have a great bar-b-que, Anna. I think we are just going to have some burgers on the grill for dinner. Easy-peasy!

I wish you both a fun and joyful day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly but Surely*

Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.

The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.

The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.

Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.

But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.

As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.

On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:










Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.

At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.

I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.

I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.
> 
> The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.
> 
> The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.
> 
> Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.
> 
> But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.
> 
> As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.
> 
> On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.
> 
> At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


WOW! The hen looks fantastic - it certainly does look like you cut out a real picture and affixed it to the wood. You have every right to brag about this!

I would say she doesn't look french, but how WOULD you make her look French??? ;-)

Lovely work Sheila!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.
> 
> The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.
> 
> The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.
> 
> Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.
> 
> But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.
> 
> As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.
> 
> On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.
> 
> At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Thank you Bob! 
I suppose that I could put a little beret on him!  or the Eiffel tower in the background. That would be fun, wouldn't it?

I am glad you like him. Thank you so much for your kindness.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.
> 
> The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.
> 
> The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.
> 
> Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.
> 
> But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.
> 
> As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.
> 
> On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.
> 
> At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


I am always amazed at your artistic ability, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.
> 
> The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.
> 
> The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.
> 
> Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.
> 
> But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.
> 
> As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.
> 
> On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.
> 
> At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Sheila, the hen and the nest looks like you can feel the texture. The hen looks cuddly! You really are inspiring me to get back to some painting but like you I need to practice patience and finish what I'm working on before heading on to another project. I'm in a quality not quantity mode and if it takes me a couple of months to do one piece but to do it well, that's OK. 
Another summer day here - up to 20 degrees. 
Happy Monday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.
> 
> The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.
> 
> The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.
> 
> Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.
> 
> But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.
> 
> As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.
> 
> On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.
> 
> At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Thank you so much Lee! There are days when I feel artistic and others when I do not. But lately I have been on a roll and things are falling into place.

I am glad that I make you want to try some more painting Anna. I love the beauty of natural wood, but I also love color. Adding color at times is really a lot of fun and takes woodworking to a whole new dimension. I try to make things simple enough that even a beginner can accomplish it. One step at a time as they say! 

Have a great day - Our day turned out beautiful - Sunny and warm!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly but Surely*
> 
> Well folks - after a weekend of pretty much continual painting, I am still only about one third done with the project that I am designing. I don't remember the exact day I began working on it, but it was sometime in the middle of last week. There were some other work related things that came through in the mean time (a nice wholesale order and doing some printing for my friend Bernie) and that of course took me away from things for a bit, but other than that, I have been trying to remain focused on completing the task at hand.
> 
> The pieces are due in the middle of July - which seemed like a long, long time away when I first received the deadline. But as I work on them, I am grateful for the extra days so that I can do the patterns properly. As usual, I am doing two sets of the project - one to send for publication and one to keep here with me. For this project, I have been supplied with surfaces to paint on from Artist's Club that they will be selling to accompany the pattern, but I also drew up and cut out my own pieces that are a slightly different shape so that I am able to sell both the patterns and pieces on my own site without worrying about infringing on any copyrights of the suppliers of the pieces. That is one of the pluses of being able to draw and cut my own surfaces.
> 
> The painting projects typically take a bit of time to do. Not only do I need to draw the line work, but breaking the instructions down to a step-by-step tutorial process that people can follow to easily recreate pieces sometimes is a challenge. While I may be able to paint what I call my 'fine art' pieces such as those that I show on my Gallery page on my website, so much of the shading and painting is done by 'feel' that it would be difficult for even myself to recreate the painting to my satisfaction.
> 
> Doing the pieces in duplicate helps me standardize the process a little bit and break it down into understandable and easy-to-follow steps. That way people will be able to recreate it satisfactorily. Of course, people will apply their own style to the paintings, as painting a piece is much different than reproducing a scroll sawn project. While the scroll saw project is pretty much cut and dry with the customer following the lines, painting projects have a seemingly endless amount of variables that can be applied in the form of shading , toning, etc. It is because of this that I feel painting patterns are a bit more complex than woodworking patterns.
> 
> But I do enjoy creating them for a change. If I had to choose between creating scroll sawing patterns and creating painting patterns, I honestly don't know which one I would pick. I love cutting fretwork and my time at the saw and making wood pieces that look as if they are flowing, but I also love color and the beautiful variations that you can achieve with a paint brush. It would be a tough call to only be able to do one of the two processes, and I am happy that I am able to do both and that the painting side of my business is growing bit by bit every day.
> 
> As with anything though, being away from it sometimes makes you rusty. While I created the 12 days of Christmas Keys pattern to submit to Artist's Club only a couple of weeks ago, since that time so many projects have been done that it seems like it was months ago. At first I had thought that recreating the designs on a different surface would be fast and easy, but as I began to do so, I saw that there was much room for improvement and in some ways it is like starting from square one. I don't want you to think of this as a complaint though, as it is absolutely not and what it does is allow me to refine the designs and make them even better. And although that may be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and the final pieces are looking better than they originally did.
> 
> On Saturday evening I feel as if I hit my stride. I had finished the third piece of the series and I was so pleased with the outcome that it completely refreshed my excitement regarding the entire project. Here is a picture of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the original key shaped ornaments, the revised set will have outer frames in six deep jewel tones. After doing the Angel Place Card Holders last week with the jewel tones, I thought using similar colors for these frames would really look nice as a set. You may not be able to tell by the picture, but the frame for this ornament is a deep aqua/teal metallic. I also used the super fine Glamour Dust glitter paint on the frame and it looks really beautiful. I was pleased with my hen too, as it looks almost 'fluffy'. Even though it is taking a bit of time, I believe that in the end this pattern will be something that I can really be proud of.
> 
> At this point, I anticipate taking just about the entire week to finish getting these painted. I need to go to Digby one day as I have some things that I need to deliver to Bernie and Ellen. That will probably take much of one day up. I did paint yesterday morning and part of the afternoon, but we spent the late afternoon and evening with family. It was good to get out and we had a lovely dinner with Keith's parents.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself this next week. Even though I sometimes feel as if I am going at a snails' pace, as long as my end result is good, I can't allow myself to feel bad about how much time it will take to complete these. The good part about designing is that there is no quota as to the number of new designs I need to produce. I would rather introduce one excellent design that ten mediocre designs. Getting things done right is far more important to me than having a huge quantity of new pieces. I just need to remind myself that at the times when I get impatient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. It is foggy out this morning, but a bit warmer than it has been. Summer is trying to poke its nose here, a little at a time. I am sure it will come it it is ready. Once again, I need to practice patience.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Have a good week… I completely missed Monday…. I'm lost.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Box of "Pretty"*

Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.

We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.

When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.

I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.

I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.

I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.

The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!










I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.










The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.

There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.

So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.

So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Box of "Pretty"*
> 
> Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.
> 
> We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.
> 
> When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.
> 
> I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.
> 
> I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.
> 
> I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.
> 
> The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.
> 
> There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.
> 
> So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.
> 
> So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Can't wait to see your review of the multi-purpose stain


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Box of "Pretty"*
> 
> Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.
> 
> We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.
> 
> When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.
> 
> I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.
> 
> I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.
> 
> I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.
> 
> The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.
> 
> There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.
> 
> So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.
> 
> So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I will let you know as soon as I get a chance to use it, Jerrell! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Box of "Pretty"*
> 
> Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.
> 
> We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.
> 
> When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.
> 
> I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.
> 
> I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.
> 
> I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.
> 
> The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.
> 
> There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.
> 
> So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.
> 
> So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I'm looking forward to getting some of that metallic lustre. Love the colours and I can think of several projects I would use it on. I'm going to Jo-Annes in WA this week to stock up on my american Acrylics. I guess I'll have to order the Metallic Lustre from Decoart. No-one seems to be carrying it yet. The satin paints look really interesting too. Too bad we need sleep eh? 
It was a beautiful summer day here today. I've just come in from the workshop. 
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Box of "Pretty"*
> 
> Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.
> 
> We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.
> 
> When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.
> 
> I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.
> 
> I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.
> 
> I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.
> 
> The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.
> 
> There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.
> 
> So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.
> 
> So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Once I am over the hump of this design, I hope to get some scroll sawing patterns done Anna. I can't wait to use that metallic lustre and I will certainly let you know how I do with them. They do look amazing and I am happy that DecoArt has online ordering so that I can direct people there if they aren't available in stores. I learned of them last summer and they are just now coming out. I suppose that is why I like DecoArt so much - they really test and refine their products before putting them on the market. But it is hard to be patient sometimes.

It appears we will have some rain today (Wednesday) but it is quiet and mild out. Very green and lush and quite a difference from a couple of weeks ago.

I hope you have a great day today.


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Box of "Pretty"*
> 
> Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.
> 
> We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.
> 
> When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.
> 
> I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.
> 
> I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.
> 
> I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.
> 
> The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.
> 
> There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.
> 
> So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.
> 
> So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Sheila,

I have some similar products called Rub and Buff they are a gold copper and silver.

I get good effects with them but they are very messy to clean up if you get it in the areas you do not want it.

I made a photo frame for a friend of mine, George when he was a POW as a boy.









I think he is over 90 now but appreciated getting it and seeing he still looked the same !
I didnt post it for personal reasons but I am sure he would not mind you seeing the effect.

I also did a chisel box of which I posted some months ago, again I used Gold and silver with good results.

It may be worth a look.

Regards

Robert Brennan


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Box of "Pretty"*
> 
> Today will be a quick blog. I am still working on my painting project and making some progress, but I think it will take me at least until the end of the week to finish. So far, so good though and I am really getting excited seeing the pieces come to life.
> 
> We had some errands in Digby yesterday, which meant taking the time to make the drive into town. It may not seem like a lot, but with so much to do here, it always seems to be a big deal to get away for even part of the day. We try to let the errands accumulate so that we are knocking off a lot of things at once and using our time wisely. The more efficient we are the more we can accomplish. And that seems the name of the game lately.
> 
> When we arrived home, I got a surprise box delivered from DecoArt. I am in their Helping Artists' program which they offer for designers to learn about their new products and they also supply us with samples to try and use in our designing. This is a great benefit to everyone because not only does it allow us to see and try new products, but it also allows us to make suggestions and give DecoArt feedback so that they can make their products better.
> 
> I have been involved in several different programs like this from various companies throughout the fifteen plus years that I have been designing and I have never worked with a company so dedicated to designers and making their products the highest quality possible. They are generous with their supplies and they do listen to what we suggest and work to make their products the best on the market, while keeping the cost of them low. It is a win/win/win for the company itself, me as a designer, and most importantly - my customers and those who use their products to create my designs.
> 
> I feel great about recommending DecoArt products to anyone. They are reasonable in cost, high quality and they are very easy to find. If you can't find them at your local stores, they now have a full line of all their products available to order online at www.decoart.com. That means that even people who are like me and live in remote areas can purchase exactly the product and colors they need without any hassle. I think that is really important.
> 
> I also know that when I recommend a product that they produce, my customers will not only get a high quality product, but also there is great customer support if they have any issues or questions regarding the products. There is always someone there to answer questions and DecoArt does have customer support for both me as the designer and customers to directly contact them regarding all of their lines of paint and other products.
> 
> The box I received contained the new Metallic waxes that I talked about last week. I will be using these probably as soon as I am done with this set of ornaments and I plan to do an in-depth review on them soon. These are really cool because they are metallic waxes that you rub on with a cloth or a sponge, as you would apply a paste wax. The colors are deep an amazing and I can see many applications for them in the woodworking world. They are really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received samples of their new Multi-Purpose Satin paints which are going to be great for several types of projects, including yard and outdoor projects. They are paints that can be used on almost any surface, and need no primer and require no sealer at all. They are supposed to have great adhesion and last in the elements, and I think that they will be great for those who enjoy doing outdoor projects and decorating. My head is already spinning with ideas as to how I can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are just amazing, too! They are bright and cheerful and are going to be great fun to play with! I will also be reviewing them as I get a chance to use them and let you know my thoughts on them.
> 
> There are other new products too, such as a new chalkboard paint that you apply to glass pieces. This will be great for jars and other applications and while it may not excite my woodworking followers, I find that many of you who read don't just follow one path of creativity and love to do multiple types of creating.
> 
> So now my "to do" list just got longer! (Who needs to sleep anyway?) I am even more excited than I usually am and I can't wait to get to using all of these beautiful products.
> 
> So it is off to paint now, and while I am doing so I am dreaming of the next scroll sawing project and planning it out in my head. I hope you all have fun today and do something that is fun and makes you happy.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi, Rob:
What a nice momentum you created! I have used the Rub and Buff many years ago, but I think it had quite a strong smell. (Correct me please if I am wrong) I also have some liquid gold, silver and copper that is a paint-on metal but that I am sure has a really strong odor and is very watery in consistency.

One reason that I like the DecoArt stuff so much is that they are all non-toxic and water based products. I tried oil painting for a while and I got very ill from the smell of the turpentine and the paints. Since then I only use heat-set oils and acrylic based products whenever possible. If I need to spray finishes, I do so outside or in a well-ventilated area. I am just sensitive to the smells of many products.

I promise to do an in-depth review of the waxes when I use them. I only played a little with them, and it will be interesting to see how they do in different applications. Thank you for mentioning the alternative though. Even though I may not be able to use it, some of the other readers may want to give it a try. I truly appreciate your thoughts. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Half-Way Mark*

What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.

Yes - I know I am crazy!

Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.

I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.

We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.

I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .

Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!

I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:










I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.

Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.

I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.

Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Half-Way Mark*
> 
> What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.
> 
> Yes - I know I am crazy!
> 
> Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.
> 
> I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.
> 
> We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.
> 
> I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .
> 
> Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!
> 
> I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.
> 
> Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.
> 
> Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.
> 
> Have a great day!


That came out nicely Sheila. Yes, these days, they are flying by like the blink of an eye.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Half-Way Mark*
> 
> What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.
> 
> Yes - I know I am crazy!
> 
> Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.
> 
> I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.
> 
> We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.
> 
> I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .
> 
> Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!
> 
> I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.
> 
> Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.
> 
> Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.
> 
> Have a great day!


You should be proud of how they are coming out!!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Half-Way Mark*
> 
> What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.
> 
> Yes - I know I am crazy!
> 
> Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.
> 
> I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.
> 
> We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.
> 
> I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .
> 
> Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!
> 
> I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.
> 
> Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.
> 
> Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you both very much! I am pleased with how they look, and I like the bigger designs much better than the smaller keys. It allows more chance for details and to me the overall pieces look better.

Yes, Roger - before we know it, it will be Christmas again. These days are just buzzing by! I can't believe it!

I wish you both a great day!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Half-Way Mark*
> 
> What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.
> 
> Yes - I know I am crazy!
> 
> Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.
> 
> I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.
> 
> We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.
> 
> I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .
> 
> Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!
> 
> I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.
> 
> Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.
> 
> Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.
> 
> Have a great day!


oh how beautiful , i love this one, and as to your starting line of taking the garbage out, its called gratitude, and we should never take anything for granite..nothing…that we can even function is gods blessing to us…well you guys have a great day, keep painting those beautiful pieces…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Half-Way Mark*
> 
> What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.
> 
> Yes - I know I am crazy!
> 
> Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.
> 
> I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.
> 
> We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.
> 
> I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .
> 
> Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!
> 
> I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.
> 
> Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.
> 
> Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good Morning Sheila! I love the depth and the detail that you get in your paintings. I can see the twinkle in that goose's eye! You are right, the days are just buzzing by! But that means that we are enjoying every minute and boredom is not in our vocabulary! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Half-Way Mark*
> 
> What a beautiful morning it is! One would think that starting the day with a mundane chore like putting the garbage on the curb would be poopie, but I think with the right point of view, even something like that could be pleasant.
> 
> Yes - I know I am crazy!
> 
> Shortly after it got light out, I was making my morning coffee and saw my Google reminder that today was garbage day. While I waited for the water to boil I thought I may as well get it to the curb early. There was a foggy mist over the river and all was quiet (which was good because I had on my jammie pants and a t-shirt!) Our trash bin is located across the road nestled in the trees on the riverbank. As I approached it, I could hear the rushing water of the river and it was all so quiet and peaceful and pretty. Mornings are certainly wonderful.
> 
> I almost would have liked to taken a walk just then, before the rest of the world awoke, but I didn't think walking around in my jammies would be that impressive. I may think of keeping some clothes handy so that in the future if the morning calls to me, I can walk.
> 
> We took a nice walk around the river yesterday afternoon. After sitting and painting all morning, my back was stiff and I needed to stretch. It was a beautiful day with sunshine and a calm breeze and it just seemed like the thing to do. It is a shame that I always feel guilty about the time spent walking, as there is just so much that I need to accomplish, but I do need to take these breaks and enjoy things around me. I know very well that they will soon be gone and I need to enjoy them every chance I can. Before I know it, they will disappear and I will find myself looking back with regret because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities as they arose. I don't want that.
> 
> I also have yet to visit the beach. Here it is mid-June and summer is nearly upon us and I haven't been to the beach all spring. Perhaps I should plan a couple of hours in the next few days if the weather cooperates and it is dry. I would love to bring my painting there and have a different atmosphere to work on this ornament set. Well see . . .
> 
> Besides the break for the walk, I worked the entire day on the ornaments. I was able to progress by nearly finishing two more 'days' of the 12 days of Christmas. However, I am still working on the second piece of day 6 and have about an hour left to go on it. I am at the half way point in painting these and it feels good to progress. As usual, I am painting two sets - one to send to be published and one for myself to keep here. That way I don't feel badly about sending them away and I have a set with me while I write the final instructions. It doesn't hurt to have another set here too in case I want to give it away as a gift or donation. I wish I were that organize as to do that!
> 
> I wanted to show the picture of the sixth piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of how it is coming out. While I liked the key shapes that I had created a month or so back, I do think that putting these same designs on a larger surface allows me to relax a bit more and add in better detail. They are simply just more fun to paint like this.
> 
> Again, I wish you could see them in person. The colors are amazing and my scanner just doesn't do them justice. The blue frame is coated with the Glamour Dust paint and it looks rich and shimmers beautifully. I am still thinking that I will be adding some rhinestones too on the frame. Not many, but I think a couple of them that are strategically placed will really make the ornaments look finished and polished. I have to think about it though.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I am still hoping that if I work hard I will be able to complete the painting part of these ornaments by the weekend, and get the packets done too. I realize I am redundant in my complaining, but they just take time.
> 
> Wednesday already. The weeks just fly by, don't they? I hope you all have a good day today and spend time doing something you love. Remember to take time out - even if you are busy - to take in the good things around you. Sometimes we have to look for them, but they are always there.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi, Grizz and Anna! I am sorry for answering so late - late night working and I am just now getting to check the computer. I really do love where I live, Bob. And I am appreciative of the life that I have. I am in a good place right now and appreciate every single day.

Anna - the more I paint the more I enjoy it. After taking a couple of years sort of 'off' from painting, it seems that it was a bit more difficult for me to find my comfort zone and I am just now getting into that. I also love teaching painting too, and I like to think that I teach in each of my pattern packs.

So many ways you can have fun.  Thank you both for your comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience and Flexibility - Two Ingredients for Success*

Today's post will once again be rather quick. On Wednesday night, we received a reorder for Haunted Masquerade kits from Artist's Club and we needed to switch gears so we could get them done:










I was happy to get this order so early in the year. That means that they are doing well and hopefully there will be more orders to follow.

We immediately turned into "production mode" and got about half the order done yesterday. The printing of the patterns actually takes longer than cutting the pieces, and we knew that there was no way that we would be able to ship things out today, so we have the weekend to put everything together so the order will ship on Monday. I must admit it did feel good to cut production again. I don't mind it at all and it was a nice change of pace. I love that our work takes us in so many different directions!

In the mean time, I have a picture of day seven of the "12 Days" ornaments that I am working on. This was finished the other night:










Again, I am happy with how these are looking and I will hopefully get some painting time in tonight after we finish cutting today. My goal was to get them done by the end of the weekend, but with things changing, that day may need to be bumped up a little bit. But that is OK. It is a good problem to have.

It dawned on me that the two most important things you need when you own your own business are patience and flexibility. You need to realize that there is no such thing as 'overnight success' and that developing a business from the ground up is the best way to go about things. This takes a huge amount of patience and time, but if you offer a good product at a fair price and work hard to achieve success, eventually things should pay off.

The flexibility part is also important. You never know what will come your way or when, and you need to be able to change your focus at a moment's notice in order to do what is best for you and your business. Sometimes that is difficult for the type of person who has their own business, as many times they are disciplined and can be a bit regimented in their routines. But you need to know that frequently situations come up which cause you to reassess and re-evaluate your priorities in order to do what you need to do to make your business grow.

It is all an adventure, and can be exciting and fun if you are up for it.

On a final note for today, I want to mention that once again, Ryan MacLeod at MacLeod Dragons is auctioning off a piece. This will be his final piece that will be available before he once again works on his lengthy commission list. It may be the last chance you have to acquire one of his dragons for a long, long time. The piece is called "The Red Dragon"










It is another beautiful piece. If you wish to look in on the auction, or to join Ryan's Facebook page so you can see his amazing creations come to life, you can go here to do so:

https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons

I understand that Ryan is also in the process of creating some beautiful 2014 calendars as well as coffee mugs with pictures of his dragons on them. This is a great way that those who aren't able to acquire an original sculpture can still have a nice keepsake of his dragons. I think it is a great idea for him to offer these and I hope if you are a dragon fan, you will check him out.

Well - that is all for today. I have to jump in and get to work. So much to get done, but also it is very exciting for me!

Today is the Summer Solstice which marks the beginning of summer. Finally in the last couple of days it has warmed up to the point where it is beginning to feel like summer will actually come after all. I hope you all have a great weekend!

Have fun and enjoy the season!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience and Flexibility - Two Ingredients for Success*
> 
> Today's post will once again be rather quick. On Wednesday night, we received a reorder for Haunted Masquerade kits from Artist's Club and we needed to switch gears so we could get them done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to get this order so early in the year. That means that they are doing well and hopefully there will be more orders to follow.
> 
> We immediately turned into "production mode" and got about half the order done yesterday. The printing of the patterns actually takes longer than cutting the pieces, and we knew that there was no way that we would be able to ship things out today, so we have the weekend to put everything together so the order will ship on Monday. I must admit it did feel good to cut production again. I don't mind it at all and it was a nice change of pace. I love that our work takes us in so many different directions!
> 
> In the mean time, I have a picture of day seven of the "12 Days" ornaments that I am working on. This was finished the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am happy with how these are looking and I will hopefully get some painting time in tonight after we finish cutting today. My goal was to get them done by the end of the weekend, but with things changing, that day may need to be bumped up a little bit. But that is OK. It is a good problem to have.
> 
> It dawned on me that the two most important things you need when you own your own business are patience and flexibility. You need to realize that there is no such thing as 'overnight success' and that developing a business from the ground up is the best way to go about things. This takes a huge amount of patience and time, but if you offer a good product at a fair price and work hard to achieve success, eventually things should pay off.
> 
> The flexibility part is also important. You never know what will come your way or when, and you need to be able to change your focus at a moment's notice in order to do what is best for you and your business. Sometimes that is difficult for the type of person who has their own business, as many times they are disciplined and can be a bit regimented in their routines. But you need to know that frequently situations come up which cause you to reassess and re-evaluate your priorities in order to do what you need to do to make your business grow.
> 
> It is all an adventure, and can be exciting and fun if you are up for it.
> 
> On a final note for today, I want to mention that once again, Ryan MacLeod at MacLeod Dragons is auctioning off a piece. This will be his final piece that will be available before he once again works on his lengthy commission list. It may be the last chance you have to acquire one of his dragons for a long, long time. The piece is called "The Red Dragon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful piece. If you wish to look in on the auction, or to join Ryan's Facebook page so you can see his amazing creations come to life, you can go here to do so:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> I understand that Ryan is also in the process of creating some beautiful 2014 calendars as well as coffee mugs with pictures of his dragons on them. This is a great way that those who aren't able to acquire an original sculpture can still have a nice keepsake of his dragons. I think it is a great idea for him to offer these and I hope if you are a dragon fan, you will check him out.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to jump in and get to work. So much to get done, but also it is very exciting for me!
> 
> Today is the Summer Solstice which marks the beginning of summer. Finally in the last couple of days it has warmed up to the point where it is beginning to feel like summer will actually come after all. I hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the season!


Another beautiful piece Sheila. You make the piece come alive! I can see that swan swimming!
Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience and Flexibility - Two Ingredients for Success*
> 
> Today's post will once again be rather quick. On Wednesday night, we received a reorder for Haunted Masquerade kits from Artist's Club and we needed to switch gears so we could get them done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to get this order so early in the year. That means that they are doing well and hopefully there will be more orders to follow.
> 
> We immediately turned into "production mode" and got about half the order done yesterday. The printing of the patterns actually takes longer than cutting the pieces, and we knew that there was no way that we would be able to ship things out today, so we have the weekend to put everything together so the order will ship on Monday. I must admit it did feel good to cut production again. I don't mind it at all and it was a nice change of pace. I love that our work takes us in so many different directions!
> 
> In the mean time, I have a picture of day seven of the "12 Days" ornaments that I am working on. This was finished the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am happy with how these are looking and I will hopefully get some painting time in tonight after we finish cutting today. My goal was to get them done by the end of the weekend, but with things changing, that day may need to be bumped up a little bit. But that is OK. It is a good problem to have.
> 
> It dawned on me that the two most important things you need when you own your own business are patience and flexibility. You need to realize that there is no such thing as 'overnight success' and that developing a business from the ground up is the best way to go about things. This takes a huge amount of patience and time, but if you offer a good product at a fair price and work hard to achieve success, eventually things should pay off.
> 
> The flexibility part is also important. You never know what will come your way or when, and you need to be able to change your focus at a moment's notice in order to do what is best for you and your business. Sometimes that is difficult for the type of person who has their own business, as many times they are disciplined and can be a bit regimented in their routines. But you need to know that frequently situations come up which cause you to reassess and re-evaluate your priorities in order to do what you need to do to make your business grow.
> 
> It is all an adventure, and can be exciting and fun if you are up for it.
> 
> On a final note for today, I want to mention that once again, Ryan MacLeod at MacLeod Dragons is auctioning off a piece. This will be his final piece that will be available before he once again works on his lengthy commission list. It may be the last chance you have to acquire one of his dragons for a long, long time. The piece is called "The Red Dragon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful piece. If you wish to look in on the auction, or to join Ryan's Facebook page so you can see his amazing creations come to life, you can go here to do so:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> I understand that Ryan is also in the process of creating some beautiful 2014 calendars as well as coffee mugs with pictures of his dragons on them. This is a great way that those who aren't able to acquire an original sculpture can still have a nice keepsake of his dragons. I think it is a great idea for him to offer these and I hope if you are a dragon fan, you will check him out.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to jump in and get to work. So much to get done, but also it is very exciting for me!
> 
> Today is the Summer Solstice which marks the beginning of summer. Finally in the last couple of days it has warmed up to the point where it is beginning to feel like summer will actually come after all. I hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the season!


Thank you Anna1 I hope you have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience and Flexibility - Two Ingredients for Success*
> 
> Today's post will once again be rather quick. On Wednesday night, we received a reorder for Haunted Masquerade kits from Artist's Club and we needed to switch gears so we could get them done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to get this order so early in the year. That means that they are doing well and hopefully there will be more orders to follow.
> 
> We immediately turned into "production mode" and got about half the order done yesterday. The printing of the patterns actually takes longer than cutting the pieces, and we knew that there was no way that we would be able to ship things out today, so we have the weekend to put everything together so the order will ship on Monday. I must admit it did feel good to cut production again. I don't mind it at all and it was a nice change of pace. I love that our work takes us in so many different directions!
> 
> In the mean time, I have a picture of day seven of the "12 Days" ornaments that I am working on. This was finished the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am happy with how these are looking and I will hopefully get some painting time in tonight after we finish cutting today. My goal was to get them done by the end of the weekend, but with things changing, that day may need to be bumped up a little bit. But that is OK. It is a good problem to have.
> 
> It dawned on me that the two most important things you need when you own your own business are patience and flexibility. You need to realize that there is no such thing as 'overnight success' and that developing a business from the ground up is the best way to go about things. This takes a huge amount of patience and time, but if you offer a good product at a fair price and work hard to achieve success, eventually things should pay off.
> 
> The flexibility part is also important. You never know what will come your way or when, and you need to be able to change your focus at a moment's notice in order to do what is best for you and your business. Sometimes that is difficult for the type of person who has their own business, as many times they are disciplined and can be a bit regimented in their routines. But you need to know that frequently situations come up which cause you to reassess and re-evaluate your priorities in order to do what you need to do to make your business grow.
> 
> It is all an adventure, and can be exciting and fun if you are up for it.
> 
> On a final note for today, I want to mention that once again, Ryan MacLeod at MacLeod Dragons is auctioning off a piece. This will be his final piece that will be available before he once again works on his lengthy commission list. It may be the last chance you have to acquire one of his dragons for a long, long time. The piece is called "The Red Dragon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful piece. If you wish to look in on the auction, or to join Ryan's Facebook page so you can see his amazing creations come to life, you can go here to do so:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> I understand that Ryan is also in the process of creating some beautiful 2014 calendars as well as coffee mugs with pictures of his dragons on them. This is a great way that those who aren't able to acquire an original sculpture can still have a nice keepsake of his dragons. I think it is a great idea for him to offer these and I hope if you are a dragon fan, you will check him out.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to jump in and get to work. So much to get done, but also it is very exciting for me!
> 
> Today is the Summer Solstice which marks the beginning of summer. Finally in the last couple of days it has warmed up to the point where it is beginning to feel like summer will actually come after all. I hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the season!


Your work is inspiring, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience and Flexibility - Two Ingredients for Success*
> 
> Today's post will once again be rather quick. On Wednesday night, we received a reorder for Haunted Masquerade kits from Artist's Club and we needed to switch gears so we could get them done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to get this order so early in the year. That means that they are doing well and hopefully there will be more orders to follow.
> 
> We immediately turned into "production mode" and got about half the order done yesterday. The printing of the patterns actually takes longer than cutting the pieces, and we knew that there was no way that we would be able to ship things out today, so we have the weekend to put everything together so the order will ship on Monday. I must admit it did feel good to cut production again. I don't mind it at all and it was a nice change of pace. I love that our work takes us in so many different directions!
> 
> In the mean time, I have a picture of day seven of the "12 Days" ornaments that I am working on. This was finished the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am happy with how these are looking and I will hopefully get some painting time in tonight after we finish cutting today. My goal was to get them done by the end of the weekend, but with things changing, that day may need to be bumped up a little bit. But that is OK. It is a good problem to have.
> 
> It dawned on me that the two most important things you need when you own your own business are patience and flexibility. You need to realize that there is no such thing as 'overnight success' and that developing a business from the ground up is the best way to go about things. This takes a huge amount of patience and time, but if you offer a good product at a fair price and work hard to achieve success, eventually things should pay off.
> 
> The flexibility part is also important. You never know what will come your way or when, and you need to be able to change your focus at a moment's notice in order to do what is best for you and your business. Sometimes that is difficult for the type of person who has their own business, as many times they are disciplined and can be a bit regimented in their routines. But you need to know that frequently situations come up which cause you to reassess and re-evaluate your priorities in order to do what you need to do to make your business grow.
> 
> It is all an adventure, and can be exciting and fun if you are up for it.
> 
> On a final note for today, I want to mention that once again, Ryan MacLeod at MacLeod Dragons is auctioning off a piece. This will be his final piece that will be available before he once again works on his lengthy commission list. It may be the last chance you have to acquire one of his dragons for a long, long time. The piece is called "The Red Dragon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful piece. If you wish to look in on the auction, or to join Ryan's Facebook page so you can see his amazing creations come to life, you can go here to do so:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MacLeodDragons
> 
> I understand that Ryan is also in the process of creating some beautiful 2014 calendars as well as coffee mugs with pictures of his dragons on them. This is a great way that those who aren't able to acquire an original sculpture can still have a nice keepsake of his dragons. I think it is a great idea for him to offer these and I hope if you are a dragon fan, you will check him out.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to jump in and get to work. So much to get done, but also it is very exciting for me!
> 
> Today is the Summer Solstice which marks the beginning of summer. Finally in the last couple of days it has warmed up to the point where it is beginning to feel like summer will actually come after all. I hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the season!


Thank you so much Lee. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Knowing When to say "When"*

I got up this morning and I still felt a bit tired. Those of you who know me and have read over these past three plus years know that doesn't really happen often. I suppose that it is just one of those times when I need to take a breath.

I worked pretty much all day yesterday on packing up the order for wholesale. Keith did the drilling (for the hanging holes for the ornaments) and helped pack the patterns into the plastic bags while I finished printing the patterns and then added the pieces to make each kit. It was good to see the 1200 pieces done and packed. For those of you who can't envision what 1200 ornaments look like, here is a picture:










Not bad for two days of cutting.

I tried painting yesterday and continuing on my 12 Days series, but it was one of those days that I just didn't like what I was doing. Funny how that happens. There are some days when I love what I paint and extremely proud of my accomplishments, but there are also times when I look at what I did and say "meh!" and I am not impressed. Yesterday was unfortunately a "meh" day.

So when 10pm rolled around I did what I felt was probably the smartest thing I could do - I called it a night. I didn't even want to poke around on the computer anymore or read or play a game - my usual way to unwind at the end of a busy day. I suppose that knowing when to say when is probably a smart move on my part, as anything additional that I would accomplish wouldn't be very good anyway.

I missed writing yesterday morning not because of the above reasons, but because the site here at Lumberjocks (where my blog writing originates) was extremely slow or unresponsive. Perhaps fighting with the site here first thing in the morning was an omen as to what the rest of the day would be like. (That's easy to say now that I am looking back!) There are just days like that when it is uncooperative here and it is as if the greater powers are telling me not to push things. Perhaps I should listen to them. 

So I am going to go slow today and see where the wind takes me. Even though there is a mountain of things that I want to accomplish, I realize that is usually the case so if I am waiting until I "catch up" to take some time to myself, that time may never arrive.

I'm going to make a good breakfast this morning. I think cinnamon French toast and sausages sounds good. And then I will see what I feel like doing. Sometimes taking the pressure off of myself by putting my mind in a different place is all I need to continue to move forward. I'll have to see.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. It is still a bit overcast here, but warm and nice. Perhaps a nice walk or drive is in order for today too. I need to do that more often anyway.

Have a great day. Remember to take time to enjoy what is around you and to do something that you love to do.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Knowing When to say "When"*
> 
> I got up this morning and I still felt a bit tired. Those of you who know me and have read over these past three plus years know that doesn't really happen often. I suppose that it is just one of those times when I need to take a breath.
> 
> I worked pretty much all day yesterday on packing up the order for wholesale. Keith did the drilling (for the hanging holes for the ornaments) and helped pack the patterns into the plastic bags while I finished printing the patterns and then added the pieces to make each kit. It was good to see the 1200 pieces done and packed. For those of you who can't envision what 1200 ornaments look like, here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for two days of cutting.
> 
> I tried painting yesterday and continuing on my 12 Days series, but it was one of those days that I just didn't like what I was doing. Funny how that happens. There are some days when I love what I paint and extremely proud of my accomplishments, but there are also times when I look at what I did and say "meh!" and I am not impressed. Yesterday was unfortunately a "meh" day.
> 
> So when 10pm rolled around I did what I felt was probably the smartest thing I could do - I called it a night. I didn't even want to poke around on the computer anymore or read or play a game - my usual way to unwind at the end of a busy day. I suppose that knowing when to say when is probably a smart move on my part, as anything additional that I would accomplish wouldn't be very good anyway.
> 
> I missed writing yesterday morning not because of the above reasons, but because the site here at Lumberjocks (where my blog writing originates) was extremely slow or unresponsive. Perhaps fighting with the site here first thing in the morning was an omen as to what the rest of the day would be like. (That's easy to say now that I am looking back!) There are just days like that when it is uncooperative here and it is as if the greater powers are telling me not to push things. Perhaps I should listen to them.
> 
> So I am going to go slow today and see where the wind takes me. Even though there is a mountain of things that I want to accomplish, I realize that is usually the case so if I am waiting until I "catch up" to take some time to myself, that time may never arrive.
> 
> I'm going to make a good breakfast this morning. I think cinnamon French toast and sausages sounds good. And then I will see what I feel like doing. Sometimes taking the pressure off of myself by putting my mind in a different place is all I need to continue to move forward. I'll have to see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday today. It is still a bit overcast here, but warm and nice. Perhaps a nice walk or drive is in order for today too. I need to do that more often anyway.
> 
> Have a great day. Remember to take time to enjoy what is around you and to do something that you love to do.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Now there is one pile of work! Hope you enjoyed your day and did something fun today.
It was warm but cloudy with us today. Raining this evening. Ah well, the garden needs watered! 
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Short but Necessary Break*

Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.

Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.

That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.

Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.

I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.

I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.

I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.

People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.

Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.

It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.

Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.

It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.

I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.

I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.

I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.










May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest! 

Happy Monday!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short but Necessary Break*
> 
> Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.
> 
> Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.
> 
> That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.
> 
> Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.
> 
> I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.
> 
> I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.
> 
> People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.
> 
> Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.
> 
> It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.
> 
> Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.
> 
> It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.
> 
> I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.
> 
> I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Enjoy your day Sheila. You crank more work out than I could ever imagine and then these blogs to boot…wow. I think your doing a great job. I would also say that your thinking smart about taking a breather or stepping back for a bit. As much as we may love our crafts, even those that may provide us income, we may become so locked into it that burnout is the only outcome.

Your doing a great job, life is a difficult balancing act but keep in mind that balance is the key. You have a lot to be proud of and more is on the way, just let yourself regroup and it will all come together!

Be well and have a good laugh!....Actually have a lot of good laughs, I think we could all use more of them early and often…lol.

All the best

Joe


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short but Necessary Break*
> 
> Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.
> 
> Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.
> 
> That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.
> 
> Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.
> 
> I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.
> 
> I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.
> 
> People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.
> 
> Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.
> 
> It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.
> 
> Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.
> 
> It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.
> 
> I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.
> 
> I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you very much Joe for the kind words. I want to be in balance and remember to have fun while I am working hard. That is key to happiness as far as I am concerned.

I think just backing off a little here and there will help. Once these deadlines are met, I am sure I will feel better about things, and have more ideas in the near future. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short but Necessary Break*
> 
> Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.
> 
> Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.
> 
> That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.
> 
> Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.
> 
> I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.
> 
> I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.
> 
> People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.
> 
> Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.
> 
> It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.
> 
> Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.
> 
> It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.
> 
> I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.
> 
> I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Good morning Sheila. It's good sometimes to take a step back from the world and recharge your batteries. It's essential to keep life balanced. Joe said it very well.
Enjoy your 'me' time and lots of fun.
It's going to be a wet week here but it's warm. We can't complain - my heart goes out to Calgary residents.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short but Necessary Break*
> 
> Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.
> 
> Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.
> 
> That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.
> 
> Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.
> 
> I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.
> 
> I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.
> 
> People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.
> 
> Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.
> 
> It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.
> 
> Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.
> 
> It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.
> 
> I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.
> 
> I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Yes, Anna - I have seen all the devastation of southern Alberta and it is really tragic. It sure makes our own cares look small when something like this happens. I really do love my work and the people that I get to talk to every day. I am so lucky to have such wonderful people in my life.

I wish you a safe week. We are having some rain too and still waiting for the really warm weather to arrive. 

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short but Necessary Break*
> 
> Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.
> 
> Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.
> 
> That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.
> 
> Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.
> 
> I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.
> 
> I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.
> 
> People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.
> 
> Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.
> 
> It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.
> 
> Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.
> 
> It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.
> 
> I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.
> 
> I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I Agee with the rest. Take time out to breathe then go back to work. I wonder if somehow you could mark this woman so she can' do this again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short but Necessary Break*
> 
> Yesterday I took the day 'off'. Well, as much as it is possible for me to do so. It has been a long time since I spent some time on myself and I was really beginning to feel very overwhelmed by all the things I need to do.
> 
> Common sense tells me that the last thing that I am supposed to do when feeling this way is to do MORE. My natural instinct would be to work harder to accomplish everything and get back on track. But I have been trying that for several weeks now and all it is doing is making my anxiety levels move higher, as it seems that as I try to work harder and faster, the work keeps coming in faster than I can keep up with it. In the end I am feeling even more overwhelmed, on top of feeling guilty for not finishing up all I want to finish.
> 
> That isn't a good thing. The last thing I need to do is crash and burn right now when things are going well. But I need to do something a little differently so that I don't let all of this get the best of me.
> 
> Even though I took the day off yesterday, I spent about half the day doing customer service things. I strongly feel that no matter what, I try to help people as quickly as I can when they have questions or need help with things. Yesterday there was an issue with Paypal and a charge back to my account. Even though the amount of the charge back was small, I didn't understand why it occurred. Apparently the customer ordered the pattern and Paypal felt the customer may have not authorized a payment. I found this odd because it was the second time the customer ordered from us. The first time, they paid for the pattern with Visa and all was fine. They came back for a second, similar themed pattern so I didn't think that there was any fraud involved. Add to that they only ordered one pattern. One would think if the account was compromised, the thief wouldn't risk being caught over one pattern.
> 
> I had received notice that the funds were on hold 10 days prior. I provided Paypal with all the documentation which showed that I shipped the pattern at that point, when requested. I was somewhat shocked to see that Paypal decided to give the customer back their money. It made me rather upset because I was never contacted by the customer that anything was amiss, including that they never received the pattern. So in the end, they got their pattern for free.
> 
> I give patterns away all the time, so you know that the amount wasn't what bothered me. It was that someone would take advantage of me like this without even contacting me. I would have certainly re-sent them pattern if necessary and work with the customer to make things right. I did try to call the customer, and the woman who answered the phone said she knew nothing about it and her husband was not at home and wouldn't be for a long time. She seemed very suspicious of me as if I were trying to sell her something.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal, but I was left on hold for over an hour and a half until my phone battery went dead. Apparently they can do that and don't really care if their customers are happy or not. That was also very frustrating. Finally I decided to just let it go. It wasn't worth it to me anymore.
> 
> People mentioned that they don't use Paypal because of this reason, but nearly half of our income with our website sales are from Paypal and we find that many customers use it over credit cards. So we need to use it also.
> 
> Our little business is growing every day. As it does, we need to grow with it and it is our desire to keep our service and quality at the high levels that brought us to where we are in the first place. I think it is wise to step back and take a breath every now and then and regather our thoughts.
> 
> It is for that reason that I am going to take a day or two off from writing here for the time being. I am still working on my "12 Days" project and I really want to focus on that and finish it up. It has take quite a while it seems to me to get moving, and I think that I will feel much better once it is behind me and done.
> 
> Yesterday, after the Paypal incident, Keith took me out for a ride to Yarmouth just for no reason. We had a nice quiet dinner and picked up a couple of things, and when we got home I took a short nap. We then spent the evening watching a couple of movies and I played some of my computer games for a couple of hours in the background. No painting. No drawing. No cleaning the house or cooking. Just quiet.
> 
> It was probably the laziest day I have had in a couple of years.
> 
> I am not going to get into the habit of doing it, but for the moment, I felt it was necessary. If I didn't take some time for myself soon, I was certainly working toward getting sick or something like that.
> 
> I promise I will be back soon. I do miss when I don't write because I hear from so many of you from the different places that I post and you have all become part of my day as much as I am part of yours. But sometimes just a short break is necessary to keep things going in a good way. I think this is one of those times.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and week. I look forward to finishing up my latest project and showing it to you all when I am done. In the mean time, I hope you all have fun finding creative things to do. And take time to enjoy your life in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you find your sliver of sunshine, and enjoy it to the fullest!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi, Nancy: 
Yes - I am watching that email so that I won't send them anymore patterns. I am sad that they must feel the need to take advantage of us and I honestly don't know what their issue was with us. If they would have told us or let us know that something was not as they expected, I would have been able to correct it. I really don't know what we could have done better to please them.

But I am happy for all the GOOD customers we have - many who have become friends with. I am not going to let one bad incident ruin my opinion of all the good people that I meet through what we do. I suppose it was bound to happen once in a while. 

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*

Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.

I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.

I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.

I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.

But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.

Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.

Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:










The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.

Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.

My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.

It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!

It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.

Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.

It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.

I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on. 

Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Thank You for your in-depth coverage of this project. The twelveth is Beautiful. Is your art/painting considered Tole type?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Thank you for your nice comments. I will have more pictures tomorrow, as I said. The set was fun to do. Painting in this manner is a bit different from "fine art" type painting. I do paint in a more 'realistic' style - like my Cheetah painting here:










(If you want to see my other 'fine art' type paintings, you can do so on my Gallery page here on my site:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/art-gallery

But painting to teach is somewhat of a different thing all together. I suppose it is called "Tole Painting", although that term is something that is now quite broad and encompasses many different styles. I like the term "Decorative Painting" myself.

I love painting the fine art types stuff, but time hasn't allowed me to do much of it lately. I have spent all of my time focusing on making the business work and working on projects that people can reproduce easily. It is one thing to be a good artist/designer, but another to be able to teach the project so that others can recreate it. Apples and oranges as they say! 

Thank you again for your nice thoughts. They mean a lot to me and I am glad you like the project!

Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


The reason I mentioned tole is, my wife and I have a wooden decretative plate, inteneded to be hung on a wall. It was painted of our wedding attire, Mess Dress uniform and her hand embroidered gown and train, with the scroll patterened design border. It was painted by my best man's Norweign mother 46 years ago, who said it was tole painting. She now does miniture autos, boats etc at age 92. We still cherrish it. Thanks for your info on this matter, as I'm no artist, but appreciate fine things. p.s. Why not eyes, eye brows, crule for nose and smile on the drummer? Not being critical just need knowledge. You are the pro.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


You're a true artist in many ways. Keep on keepin on Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Thank you both.

The issue of the faces were brought up on my Facebook page also. As I said, my intention for these pieces was so others could recreate them. They are really small, and adding in faces would be challenging for many and intimidating for some and I didn't want to discourage people from making them. Because of this, I opted with the 'folk art' look and didn't add faces in.

But . . . since the question is brought up, I think that I will give it a go and add in simple faces today. I suppose people can always not put them in if they feel that they can't accomplish them.

I suppose I am not done yet!  . . . .

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Good morning Sheila. All your painting are wonderful! I can reach out and feel the fur on that cheetah! Detailed painting like that does take time and you put awesome detail into all your work. My paint order should arrive next week and I'm looking forward to trying out the new products.
Looks like it's going to be a nice hot sunny Canada Day weekend here.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Ah but Sheila, if you were painting these like your customers were
then you would be copying the techniques, pattern not having to
create fae scratch.
When you are painting these you know that folk are going to blow
them to see every detail and they will (I think) appreciate your attention
to detail. We can sometimes be to critical over our work, well I used to be LoL
I would love to do these with the Tibetan letters that you made especially for
me. As my family has so many mixed race, religion and nationality my Christmas
tree reflects all of my families bits.  I'll show Teacher when finished.
Sun sounds wonderful, makes the beach more interesting. Drizzle her all day after
a week of sunshine so we will have some lovely flowers popping up soon.

Have a Sublime weekend

Jamie


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


You are a very accomplished artist and your "fine art" Cheetah is most impressive!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Can't Miss Me If I Don't Go Away From Time to Time*
> 
> Last night at about 10pm, I finally finished painting the 12th piece in the 'Twelve Days of Christmas' ornament set that I have been working on. While it may not seem like a big project, it was one that took me a lot more time than anticipated. I know I say that a lot, but this time I really mean it.
> 
> I had originally estimated that the set would take me about a week to do, but as it turned out, it has been a week and a half. At first I thought that it was because I was 'distracted' or not concentrating or doing stuff in between (like answering emails or cooking or other household chores) but for the past several days, I pretty much isolated myself to the kitchen table and worked straight through on painting. I ate 'quick meals' that required little preparation and only answered essential emails and didn't really 'visit' online at all. Yet, the pace of completed work stayed pretty much the same. I even skipped writing here for a couple of days so I could get in earlier start at painting and hopefully see things happen faster.
> 
> I had nearly forgotten however that Keith and I spent a couple days filling the wholesale order for 100 painting kits. Between that and our regular orders, we cut nearly 1300 pieces as well as printed patterns and packaged the kits and mailed them out. That only served to lengthen the process of finishing painting these ornaments. At least in my own mind it did.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion however that painting just takes a great deal more time. Even if the design is simple. Painting requires several layers and when I am painting this small, it is a but fussy and even though acrylic paint dries very quickly (and I painted two sets at the same time) there is still some delay waiting to move on. It just can't be avoided.
> 
> But all in all, I am very happy with the outcome of these pieces. They are slightly larger than the original designs that I created, which allowed me to show more detail in them.
> 
> Besides being done on the pieces that the Artist's Club will supply, I designed my own ornament shape so that I can also sell wooden pieces with the pattern as kits on my own site. I am finding that this leg of my business is slowly growing, and I enjoy being able to offer both patterns and wood pieces for the painters.
> 
> Here is a picture of the 12th piece from the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of all the pieces look amazing! The borders are done first in a layer of metallic paint. That is then shaded with a very dark color. I then coat them with a layer of the fine glitter paint, and then the metallic swirls are added on the top. The effect is very deep and beautiful. When they are all together with the jewel toned backgrounds they really look outstanding.
> 
> Today I will be doing some final touch-up shadings and painting the backs (I didn't paint the backs yet!) I will also be taking the formal pictures of the pieces, as well as beginning to assemble the pattern packet. I took scans all along the way when painting these, but I need to do all the Photoshop work on the photos for the pattern. This will take a little bit of time to do.
> 
> My goal here is to have everything done by tomorrow (Friday.) We will be doing a site update then and I hope to have the patterns and kits ready to sell by then. Then it is on to the many new designs that I need to work on.
> 
> It is funny, but while painting these ornaments, I thought up at least ten new designs to make (both for scroll sawing and for painting!) I don't think that I will be running out of new things to do anytime soon!
> 
> It feels so good to have this under my belt. I feel great today and besides doing the things that I mentioned above, I am going to spend the day getting my house back in order and tidying up a bit. Things have been neglected as you can imagine and I really need to get a handle on things. I also need to catch up on emails again.
> 
> Summer has finally come to Nova Scotia, but it is in the form of warm and muggy weather. It has been raining off and on the past couple of days, and the air has been heavy. Not my favorite type of weather at all. At least the nights have cooled off though. If the sun comes out (which eventually it will) I will try to find some time to head to the beach. That will be a nice change for a bit.
> 
> It feels great to be over the hump of that project and back to morning writing. I only took a couple of days off, but I did miss the interaction with everyone. I do appreciate all the nice notes and messages that many of my 'regulars' have sent me, and it really encouraged me a great deal.
> 
> I really love both my woodworking friends as well as my painting friends. Having communication with other creative people is really essential in helping me stay motivated and focused. It was nice to be missed, and I don't think that I would accomplish half as much as I do if I didn't have you all cheering me on.
> 
> Have a great day today. It is Thursday already and we are in for a long weekend. It is overcast and cool and there is a misty rain falling. But overall, it is not too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Anna - I hope you are going to find painting to be fun and relaxing as I do. While I love working with wood, there is something that is so 'liquid' about being to create with colors. On some levels however, it is difficult to break down into logical steps so one can recreate it. I have tried painting the same thing more than once at the level of the cheetah painting and each time I find it comes out differently. But I don't think that is something that is bad.

Jamie - we are our own worst critics I find. I find myself picking apart many things I did - even the cheetah painting above - and thinking of how I could have done it better. But there comes a time when we have to 'let go' and have confidence that what is there is a reflection of ourselves and our inner soul and understand that everything doesn't have to be as we see in a photograph. Letting go of the though of having to be perfect is something that art allows us to do. I actually like my pieces 'faceless' and even though I tried to add some details to the faces to appease those who are uncomfortable without, I still like my first version better. The best pieces are always those that come from your heart I believe. I can't wait to see what you do with the lettering. 

John - thank you so much for your kind comments. I do like picking at the details when I paint things such as my wildlife paintings. Animals are so naturally beautiful and showing every detail of that beauty is both satisfying and fulfilling. I do so wish that I had one day a week at least to paint on this level. One does "forget" how to do so and it takes a bit of practice to get back into the swing of it. When I look back on these paintings, I know there are more within that I want to let out. One day the time will be there (I hope!) Until then, I will focus on making a living doing what I do. It is still one of the best 'jobs' I can think of! 

Have a great day everyone!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*12 Days and Counting . . . *

As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.

While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.

I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.

There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.

I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )

Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:










(Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)

It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.

Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:










And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:










Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.

Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.

I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.

I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.

The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.

I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.

Happy Friday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Sheila those are Wonderful they have that classic Victorian look
I hate ti disagree with you Sheila but they are *"AWESOME"*
If I had those skill and time…..............................LoL

Yours fae a wet n misty Scotland
Hae a great weekend, Hi to Keith n the felines
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you so much Jamie! I do like them. I am glad I did two sets so I can keep one for myself.  But who knows, maybe I will wind up giving it away as a gift. By the holidays I may love something else that I made more, and my little tree is only so big! 

I really appreciate your support as a friend, too. I found on the days I missed blogging that I missed talking to my 'regulars' - even if it is just a short 'hi'.

Have a great weekend and thank you again!

Sheila


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Yes I totally agree with Jamie these are *AWESOME!* You did a hell of a job on this project. I love the colors, design and the whole spirit of it. Here I am in 85 degree weather and high humidity and I feel closer to Christmas!...lol. Awesome job!

Enjoy your weekend Sheila!

Joe


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


These are absolutely adorable! I love this project, probably because they reminds me a great deal of the artwork my mother did when I was growing up. These take me back to when I learned art and drafting from Mom, while it was woodworking and mechanics from Dad-I now realize I had a rather eclectic childhood, none of which really provided any basis for what I ended up doing in life. Thanks for the memories and I'm very happy for you in that you have found a way to make your living doing what you love to do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


It is funny how some of the things we learned at a young age come back to be something significant later in our lives. I have always loved arts and crafts. I loved making 'pretty things' in many different forms and using different media. I never could have imagined that I would be able to make a living off those things. I don't make a huge living, but it is enough to get by on if I stick to it and work hard. On the days I am frustrated, all I need to do is to think of all the meaningless and unfulfilling jobs that I could be doing if not this and it makes me really appreciate that I am able to hang on here.

Thanks John for the nice words. You may surprise yourself at how many of those skills you learned early in life will come back to help you later on. 

Have a great Friday! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Good morning Sheila! The ornaments are absolutely beautiful and I like the shape of your ornaments over the Artist's Club ones. I did enjoy painting when I did it a few years ago and I'm looking forward to getting back into it again - I think I'll be a bit rusty at the beginning!
A heat wave is forecast for the weekend here. 
Enjoy your day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days and Counting . . . *
> 
> As it turned out, I spent the bulk of yesterday finishing up and refining the 12 Days ornament set(s). What I thought would only take an hour or two, wound up taking until nearly 10pm in the evening. I say that without dismay or disappointment. Things just take time.
> 
> While the main parts of the pieces were completed, I still needed to do refinements on them as well as finish them. The edges of the ornaments weren't painted, and while the edges of the laser cut pieces that were provided by Artist's Club were dark, as laser pieces are, they still needed to be cleaned up and painted in the darker, shading colors of that I used on the faces of the ornaments. Doing this neatly took a bit of time.
> 
> I also needed to do something to highlight the metallic gold numerals on each piece. While the metallic gold showed up nicely on the deeper colors, it did not on some of the lighter colors such as the lighter gold and red. I decided to line around the numbers with a tiny brush and some of the shading color to make them stand out more. I was pleased with the result.
> 
> There also came the question of whether or not to add faces to the pieces. I really didn't want to add them because I wanted them to have a folk art charm to them. The actual faces were tiny (less than 1/4" in diameter) and while they looked quite large in the photograph that I showed yesterday, in actuality they were not. Even though the wood surfaces that I painted on were smooth, trying to fit eyes, nose and a mouth into such a tiny space would not only be a challenge for even the more experienced painter, but would be extremely difficult to do so with keeping the features in proportion to the rest of the piece.
> 
> I did play a bit and painted some simple features on my own set (NOT the one that goes to Artist's Club), but I am not sure that I like the result. However, I decided to leave it there so that those who really want faces can add them in. But both Keith and I agreed that they did look better without. (It was one of the rare times that we agreed on something artistic - mark your calendars!  )
> 
> Here is the result of the soldier with the face added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a note - these pictures aren't the greatest. I need to do better 'presentation pictures' today)
> 
> It is OK, but not wonderful and it was very difficult for me to make look good. I used a tiny brush (18/0) which has about three hairs in it but I still felt awkward doing it. But at least the option is there if people want them to have faces. However, I don't recommend that for those who are newer to painting. Perhaps it was just me, but it was very hard.
> 
> Overall though, the set came out nice. Here is a pic of the full set on the Artist's Club surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version done on my own ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the pictures aren't really awesome, but for this morning's blog they will do. I was too tired to take good ones last night and I just took quick snapshots this morning. At least you will get the idea.
> 
> Today will be spent creating the pattern packet for this set. I hope to have it done in a day or two and up on the site soon. There seems to be a good amount of interest in them and I want to make them available as soon as I can.
> 
> I really did enjoy doing this set. It has taken me nearly 2 weeks to do it, with a wholesale order thrown in between, but it has been something that I am proud of and I hope the pattern packet appeals to many.
> 
> I realize that I can't take nearly two weeks on every pattern that I create, but once in a while it is nice to make something that I feel is really special. The nice thing is that while I was working on these, I was thinking up many other new designs (AND writing down the ideas) for bot scrollsawing and painting. It seems that I will be busy for a while.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement along the way. It is good to have a cheering section when working on a project like this that takes so long. I realize that some of you who have commented aren't painters, but gave encouragement anyway. It means a lot.
> 
> The weekend is upon us once again and as I write, it is pouring down rain. It has been rainy all week but for one day, and it looks like our weekend will be the same. Not great beach weather.
> 
> I hope you have a good day today, and if you have plans for the holiday weekend here in North America, I hope your weather accommodates you. Most important - have fun and do something enjoyable. Life is short and you need to take ever opportunity to do something you love.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi, Anna:
I was 'rusty' also when I was away from painting for a couple of years. Sometimes I still feel that way! But as with anything, it does come back to me and each time I revisit a new media, I feel I learn more and get a little better. 

Raining still here, and (thank goodness!) cooler! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to Writing Instructions*

It was a great relief to finish the set of ornaments that I have been working on for almost two weeks. Having the pieces finished and in front of me was very satisfying. I liked how they came out, and I am very appreciative of the warm kind and encouraging comments that everyone has shown regarding them.

But painting the pieces is only part of the process. Now comes the work of photographing them for the pattern packet, as well as adjusting the step-by-step photos that I had taken along the way. I find that these photos are especially important to include in the instruction packet - especially for the painters.

Unlike woodworking patterns in which those who use it simply follow a line, when following a painting pattern, visuals and color are very important. One of the reasons that I left the one wholesaler was that I found that they were changing my patterns that I supplied to them not only by eliminating the color step-by-step photographs, but sometimes limiting color altogether. I can only imagine what the customer was receiving and how frustrating it must have been for them.

Several years ago when I began designing for the magazine, I also designed decorative painting patterns. However, I had found that reproducing the pattern in color was not only time consuming but also very costly, and for many years I chose to focus on woodworking patterns only.

But things have changed and with finding inexpensive ways to print in color as well as digital photography, it makes it much easier and much more economical to make color patterns. And that once again opens the avenue for me to create painting patterns.

Yesterday I showed you some pictures of the new pieces. However, they weren't color corrected and were not really of a quality that I would use for the pattern packet. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the photos for the packet and getting things just right. The final picture looks like this:










The colors are far more natural and true. This will also make it easier for painters to follow the painting instructions that I offer them.

With that said, I will be working on the final writing part of things today. When painting a project such as this, I find that writing the instructions soon after the project is completed helps make things easier, as everything is fresh in my mind. I do write down the colors in a notebook as I go, but sometimes I miss something here or there and I like to document things and make the pattern as soon as I am finished so that I don't miss anything.

I hope to have the pattern up on the site this weekend, as there have been several people asking about it. We are planning another site update in the next couple of days and I plan to include it with that. We are also working on a new catalog, as there are many new patterns that both Keith and I have introduced since the last one. That alone is a large task and Keith will be doing that while I am working on my pattern.

We have a holiday weekend here in Canada, and unfortunately it looks like it will be raining throughout. I hope that it does clear up somewhat so others can enjoy outdoor activities. Summer seems to be very stubborn and slow in arriving this year.

I wish you all a good weekend no matter where you are from. I hope you take some time to enjoy yourselves and relax and have fun.

Have a happy and creative Saturday!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing Instructions*
> 
> It was a great relief to finish the set of ornaments that I have been working on for almost two weeks. Having the pieces finished and in front of me was very satisfying. I liked how they came out, and I am very appreciative of the warm kind and encouraging comments that everyone has shown regarding them.
> 
> But painting the pieces is only part of the process. Now comes the work of photographing them for the pattern packet, as well as adjusting the step-by-step photos that I had taken along the way. I find that these photos are especially important to include in the instruction packet - especially for the painters.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns in which those who use it simply follow a line, when following a painting pattern, visuals and color are very important. One of the reasons that I left the one wholesaler was that I found that they were changing my patterns that I supplied to them not only by eliminating the color step-by-step photographs, but sometimes limiting color altogether. I can only imagine what the customer was receiving and how frustrating it must have been for them.
> 
> Several years ago when I began designing for the magazine, I also designed decorative painting patterns. However, I had found that reproducing the pattern in color was not only time consuming but also very costly, and for many years I chose to focus on woodworking patterns only.
> 
> But things have changed and with finding inexpensive ways to print in color as well as digital photography, it makes it much easier and much more economical to make color patterns. And that once again opens the avenue for me to create painting patterns.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you some pictures of the new pieces. However, they weren't color corrected and were not really of a quality that I would use for the pattern packet. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the photos for the packet and getting things just right. The final picture looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are far more natural and true. This will also make it easier for painters to follow the painting instructions that I offer them.
> 
> With that said, I will be working on the final writing part of things today. When painting a project such as this, I find that writing the instructions soon after the project is completed helps make things easier, as everything is fresh in my mind. I do write down the colors in a notebook as I go, but sometimes I miss something here or there and I like to document things and make the pattern as soon as I am finished so that I don't miss anything.
> 
> I hope to have the pattern up on the site this weekend, as there have been several people asking about it. We are planning another site update in the next couple of days and I plan to include it with that. We are also working on a new catalog, as there are many new patterns that both Keith and I have introduced since the last one. That alone is a large task and Keith will be doing that while I am working on my pattern.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend here in Canada, and unfortunately it looks like it will be raining throughout. I hope that it does clear up somewhat so others can enjoy outdoor activities. Summer seems to be very stubborn and slow in arriving this year.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend no matter where you are from. I hope you take some time to enjoy yourselves and relax and have fun.
> 
> Have a happy and creative Saturday!


I just love these ornaments! I enrolled in the Christmas painting class. I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint! Maybe one day I'll be able to paint these pretty ornaments. Sure hope so.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing Instructions*
> 
> It was a great relief to finish the set of ornaments that I have been working on for almost two weeks. Having the pieces finished and in front of me was very satisfying. I liked how they came out, and I am very appreciative of the warm kind and encouraging comments that everyone has shown regarding them.
> 
> But painting the pieces is only part of the process. Now comes the work of photographing them for the pattern packet, as well as adjusting the step-by-step photos that I had taken along the way. I find that these photos are especially important to include in the instruction packet - especially for the painters.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns in which those who use it simply follow a line, when following a painting pattern, visuals and color are very important. One of the reasons that I left the one wholesaler was that I found that they were changing my patterns that I supplied to them not only by eliminating the color step-by-step photographs, but sometimes limiting color altogether. I can only imagine what the customer was receiving and how frustrating it must have been for them.
> 
> Several years ago when I began designing for the magazine, I also designed decorative painting patterns. However, I had found that reproducing the pattern in color was not only time consuming but also very costly, and for many years I chose to focus on woodworking patterns only.
> 
> But things have changed and with finding inexpensive ways to print in color as well as digital photography, it makes it much easier and much more economical to make color patterns. And that once again opens the avenue for me to create painting patterns.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you some pictures of the new pieces. However, they weren't color corrected and were not really of a quality that I would use for the pattern packet. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the photos for the packet and getting things just right. The final picture looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are far more natural and true. This will also make it easier for painters to follow the painting instructions that I offer them.
> 
> With that said, I will be working on the final writing part of things today. When painting a project such as this, I find that writing the instructions soon after the project is completed helps make things easier, as everything is fresh in my mind. I do write down the colors in a notebook as I go, but sometimes I miss something here or there and I like to document things and make the pattern as soon as I am finished so that I don't miss anything.
> 
> I hope to have the pattern up on the site this weekend, as there have been several people asking about it. We are planning another site update in the next couple of days and I plan to include it with that. We are also working on a new catalog, as there are many new patterns that both Keith and I have introduced since the last one. That alone is a large task and Keith will be doing that while I am working on my pattern.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend here in Canada, and unfortunately it looks like it will be raining throughout. I hope that it does clear up somewhat so others can enjoy outdoor activities. Summer seems to be very stubborn and slow in arriving this year.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend no matter where you are from. I hope you take some time to enjoy yourselves and relax and have fun.
> 
> Have a happy and creative Saturday!


I am glad you like them Nancy. They really aren't that hard. You base coat them and then shade them by floating (like I did on my one video for the "America!" and "O Canada!" pieces. Really that is all there is to it.

Did you try my free download pattern? http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/free-pattern

It shows you little by little how to paint. I am trying to find the time to do more painting videos. There are a couple on my Painting Videos page on the site that may help get your started. http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos

You will find that it is really fun to paint and not as hard as it looks. Like anything, you just need to go one step at a time. The "floating" seems to be the most challenging thing to grasp, but as with anything, a little practice really helps. Start on larger, simpler pieces (you can enlarge smaller ornament patterns if you wish) and just try. What have you got to lose? When I began, many things went right to the sander to start over! But the important thing is to be kind to yourself and have fun learning. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing Instructions*
> 
> It was a great relief to finish the set of ornaments that I have been working on for almost two weeks. Having the pieces finished and in front of me was very satisfying. I liked how they came out, and I am very appreciative of the warm kind and encouraging comments that everyone has shown regarding them.
> 
> But painting the pieces is only part of the process. Now comes the work of photographing them for the pattern packet, as well as adjusting the step-by-step photos that I had taken along the way. I find that these photos are especially important to include in the instruction packet - especially for the painters.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns in which those who use it simply follow a line, when following a painting pattern, visuals and color are very important. One of the reasons that I left the one wholesaler was that I found that they were changing my patterns that I supplied to them not only by eliminating the color step-by-step photographs, but sometimes limiting color altogether. I can only imagine what the customer was receiving and how frustrating it must have been for them.
> 
> Several years ago when I began designing for the magazine, I also designed decorative painting patterns. However, I had found that reproducing the pattern in color was not only time consuming but also very costly, and for many years I chose to focus on woodworking patterns only.
> 
> But things have changed and with finding inexpensive ways to print in color as well as digital photography, it makes it much easier and much more economical to make color patterns. And that once again opens the avenue for me to create painting patterns.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you some pictures of the new pieces. However, they weren't color corrected and were not really of a quality that I would use for the pattern packet. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the photos for the packet and getting things just right. The final picture looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are far more natural and true. This will also make it easier for painters to follow the painting instructions that I offer them.
> 
> With that said, I will be working on the final writing part of things today. When painting a project such as this, I find that writing the instructions soon after the project is completed helps make things easier, as everything is fresh in my mind. I do write down the colors in a notebook as I go, but sometimes I miss something here or there and I like to document things and make the pattern as soon as I am finished so that I don't miss anything.
> 
> I hope to have the pattern up on the site this weekend, as there have been several people asking about it. We are planning another site update in the next couple of days and I plan to include it with that. We are also working on a new catalog, as there are many new patterns that both Keith and I have introduced since the last one. That alone is a large task and Keith will be doing that while I am working on my pattern.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend here in Canada, and unfortunately it looks like it will be raining throughout. I hope that it does clear up somewhat so others can enjoy outdoor activities. Summer seems to be very stubborn and slow in arriving this year.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend no matter where you are from. I hope you take some time to enjoy yourselves and relax and have fun.
> 
> Have a happy and creative Saturday!


Very colorful. Santa will be here before we know it


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing Instructions*
> 
> It was a great relief to finish the set of ornaments that I have been working on for almost two weeks. Having the pieces finished and in front of me was very satisfying. I liked how they came out, and I am very appreciative of the warm kind and encouraging comments that everyone has shown regarding them.
> 
> But painting the pieces is only part of the process. Now comes the work of photographing them for the pattern packet, as well as adjusting the step-by-step photos that I had taken along the way. I find that these photos are especially important to include in the instruction packet - especially for the painters.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns in which those who use it simply follow a line, when following a painting pattern, visuals and color are very important. One of the reasons that I left the one wholesaler was that I found that they were changing my patterns that I supplied to them not only by eliminating the color step-by-step photographs, but sometimes limiting color altogether. I can only imagine what the customer was receiving and how frustrating it must have been for them.
> 
> Several years ago when I began designing for the magazine, I also designed decorative painting patterns. However, I had found that reproducing the pattern in color was not only time consuming but also very costly, and for many years I chose to focus on woodworking patterns only.
> 
> But things have changed and with finding inexpensive ways to print in color as well as digital photography, it makes it much easier and much more economical to make color patterns. And that once again opens the avenue for me to create painting patterns.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you some pictures of the new pieces. However, they weren't color corrected and were not really of a quality that I would use for the pattern packet. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the photos for the packet and getting things just right. The final picture looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are far more natural and true. This will also make it easier for painters to follow the painting instructions that I offer them.
> 
> With that said, I will be working on the final writing part of things today. When painting a project such as this, I find that writing the instructions soon after the project is completed helps make things easier, as everything is fresh in my mind. I do write down the colors in a notebook as I go, but sometimes I miss something here or there and I like to document things and make the pattern as soon as I am finished so that I don't miss anything.
> 
> I hope to have the pattern up on the site this weekend, as there have been several people asking about it. We are planning another site update in the next couple of days and I plan to include it with that. We are also working on a new catalog, as there are many new patterns that both Keith and I have introduced since the last one. That alone is a large task and Keith will be doing that while I am working on my pattern.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend here in Canada, and unfortunately it looks like it will be raining throughout. I hope that it does clear up somewhat so others can enjoy outdoor activities. Summer seems to be very stubborn and slow in arriving this year.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend no matter where you are from. I hope you take some time to enjoy yourselves and relax and have fun.
> 
> Have a happy and creative Saturday!


I love these ornaments Sheila. I just love all the detail you put into them. Looking forward to your site update and seeing the new patterns.
The heat wave has begun here. It's going to be a beautiful weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Writing Instructions*
> 
> It was a great relief to finish the set of ornaments that I have been working on for almost two weeks. Having the pieces finished and in front of me was very satisfying. I liked how they came out, and I am very appreciative of the warm kind and encouraging comments that everyone has shown regarding them.
> 
> But painting the pieces is only part of the process. Now comes the work of photographing them for the pattern packet, as well as adjusting the step-by-step photos that I had taken along the way. I find that these photos are especially important to include in the instruction packet - especially for the painters.
> 
> Unlike woodworking patterns in which those who use it simply follow a line, when following a painting pattern, visuals and color are very important. One of the reasons that I left the one wholesaler was that I found that they were changing my patterns that I supplied to them not only by eliminating the color step-by-step photographs, but sometimes limiting color altogether. I can only imagine what the customer was receiving and how frustrating it must have been for them.
> 
> Several years ago when I began designing for the magazine, I also designed decorative painting patterns. However, I had found that reproducing the pattern in color was not only time consuming but also very costly, and for many years I chose to focus on woodworking patterns only.
> 
> But things have changed and with finding inexpensive ways to print in color as well as digital photography, it makes it much easier and much more economical to make color patterns. And that once again opens the avenue for me to create painting patterns.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you some pictures of the new pieces. However, they weren't color corrected and were not really of a quality that I would use for the pattern packet. I spent the majority of the day yesterday working on the photos for the packet and getting things just right. The final picture looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are far more natural and true. This will also make it easier for painters to follow the painting instructions that I offer them.
> 
> With that said, I will be working on the final writing part of things today. When painting a project such as this, I find that writing the instructions soon after the project is completed helps make things easier, as everything is fresh in my mind. I do write down the colors in a notebook as I go, but sometimes I miss something here or there and I like to document things and make the pattern as soon as I am finished so that I don't miss anything.
> 
> I hope to have the pattern up on the site this weekend, as there have been several people asking about it. We are planning another site update in the next couple of days and I plan to include it with that. We are also working on a new catalog, as there are many new patterns that both Keith and I have introduced since the last one. That alone is a large task and Keith will be doing that while I am working on my pattern.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend here in Canada, and unfortunately it looks like it will be raining throughout. I hope that it does clear up somewhat so others can enjoy outdoor activities. Summer seems to be very stubborn and slow in arriving this year.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend no matter where you are from. I hope you take some time to enjoy yourselves and relax and have fun.
> 
> Have a happy and creative Saturday!


Yes, Roger:
Time is flying! We are half through the year already! It is hard to believe.

Anna - still foggy and wet here. Wondering if the rain will ever let up?? One day summer will arrive! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *

Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.

Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.

That being said, I will get on with the post for today.

Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.

I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.

Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:










SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern

The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things. 

While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!










If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310

It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.

Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list

As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.

We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!

We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.

I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx

(and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)

I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.

Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!

I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.










If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Happy Canada Day to you and Keith.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Rick! It is nice to celebrate with TWO countries! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Happy Canada Day Sheila! We are having a heat wave here. Not complaining - I love the heat! 
The catalogue and the pattern cover look great. I have the opportunity, through our carving club, to go into one of the schools here in September and show the wood working classes how to make the most out of their scroll saws. Your catalogue will come in handy! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Nice decorations, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you both very much Lee, Anna and Sara! I really appreciate the support. Still cold and rainy here. Will summer ever come! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


I know it's about over, but, Happy Canada Day, and an early wish for a Happy 4th o July.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks Roger! I hope you have a great 4th also. I am lucky because I have TWO celebrations this week! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Like the design and I like that pic of the cat.That would make a good painting.


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *New Catalog Available at Sheila Landry Designs! *
> 
> Wow! Some mornings it really is getting to be a pill to post a blog here. You all know I am not a complainer (well - not really!) but lately it has been a real pain to get a post put up here in the mornings here on Lumberjocks (where I write my original blog post) Today just clicking on the 'add new blog entry' tab resulted in watching the spinning circle for nearly five minutes. That is way too long for my patience. Adding pictures is another thing that has really hung me up in the morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the site and I realize that it is huge and free and all of that, but there are just some days when I am - well, busy - and need to keep things moving along. I admit though that some of the reason in these recent days when I haven't posted a blog was because I was just too darn busy to wait. There is just too much I need to accomplish and have to keep things moving.
> 
> That being said, I will get on with the post for today.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the new pattern for the "SLDP215 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments!" That was a big milestone for me, as it seemed like it took me quite a while. It wound up being 20 pages long with 26 color photos and I am very pleased with it. I still have a final proof reading to do this morning as soon as I am done here, but for the most part, it should be good to go. I was just too tired last night when I finished to do a proper proof reading and I know that if there are any errors, they should be small. So that is good news.
> 
> I wound up retouching the pictures a couple of times, which is where much of the time creating the pattern went. The one thing about painting patterns is that getting the color accurate can be somewhat of a challenge. Seeing something on my computer screen doesn't mean that it will come out looking the same from my printer and since I am not a publishing house, I don't have the luxury of working with high end equipment that costs thousands of dollars. So I do the best that I can with what I have and so far it has worked well for me. It just takes a bit of time initially to get things right.
> 
> Keith helps with that too because he has such a 'techie' mind that he is able to set my camera so that it takes optimal pictures to start with. That means less adjustments on the computer. Here is a copy of the cover picture for the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas Ornament Pattern
> 
> The colors are accurate and true and it looks crisp and clean. I am happy with it. After today it will be good to be able to put this pattern behind me and move on to other things.
> 
> While I was completing that, Keith was working on creating a new and updated catalog of our designs. It had been a couple of months since we updated the catalog, as we only do so a couple of times per year because we are also so busy. This time there were over 60 new designs added into the catalog, and adding them in is no small task. But he did a beautiful job with it, and it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to obtain a free download of it or see it in its entirety, you can go here to do so:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT0310
> 
> It is always nice to be able to see everything we do in one place. It is hard to believe that we actually make all that stuff! We are really proud of what we do and the quality of the work that we have to offer.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out a newsletter. For all of you who are on our mailing list, you should be expecting one some time later on today. If you want to sign up for our mailing list, just follow the link here to do so: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> As always, I never share emails with anyone and we only put out one to two newsletters per month which tell of our new designs, new sales, and general information as to what we are up to. Just be sure if you join to put my email address on your 'safe senders' list so that it doesn't get thrown into your spam folder.
> 
> We had a weekend full of a foggy, misty, light rain and it appears that it will continue to be that way for the next several days. The temperatures are cool and it feels more like autumn than summer. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see the sun again!
> 
> We plan to take a couple of days to head to the city, and we may do so tomorrow. We haven't been there since last fall and we are really due for an outing. I will report more as to what we decide to do when the time comes.
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know that Lee Valley Tools has FREE SHIPPING until July 8th on orders of $40 or more:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/Announcement.aspx
> 
> (and who can shop there without spending $40, really??)
> 
> I always use this time to stock up on the things that I want from them. I like using their Rare Earth magnets and they have the Glue Bot glue bottle that I reviewed a couple of months ago and some other nice things. If you are thinking of ordering from them, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It is Canada Day here in Canada and everything is closed for the celebration. I wish all those wonderfully friendly people here in my host country a fabulous day today! Thank you for making me feel so welcome in such a beautiful place!
> 
> I wish everyone a great Monday too! I hope summer has found its way to you and you are enjoying all that it has to bring. As for myself - I will enjoy the day rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I run out of things to do, I can always count the raindrops!
> 
> Have a great day!


Great stuff. Relax, Reflect and Blog…it's supposed to be therapeutic right!?...as the colored wheel spins…


----------



## scrollgirl

*Road Trip*

I just wanted to put a quick post up to let you all know that we'll be gone today. We decided to take a quick road trip and go to the Valley for some shopping and to get away for the day.

We haven't done this since last year. We were waiting for better weather, but it looks like rain for the next several days and we figured that if we didn't take the opportunity now, when we had a short break between projects, who knows when we would get the chance.

I must admit, I could use a day away. It has been many months since I have taken a day off and I think I could use it.

Initially, we were planning to go all the way to Halifax and spend the evening, but since it is still dreary and raining, we chose to go to New Minus and just make it a day trip. That will be nice enough for now. Then in a few weeks when the weather is cooperating, we will go for the overnighter.

I hope you all have a great day today.I'll be back tomorrow and I'll be ready to start working on some new things.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Road Trip*
> 
> I just wanted to put a quick post up to let you all know that we'll be gone today. We decided to take a quick road trip and go to the Valley for some shopping and to get away for the day.
> 
> We haven't done this since last year. We were waiting for better weather, but it looks like rain for the next several days and we figured that if we didn't take the opportunity now, when we had a short break between projects, who knows when we would get the chance.
> 
> I must admit, I could use a day away. It has been many months since I have taken a day off and I think I could use it.
> 
> Initially, we were planning to go all the way to Halifax and spend the evening, but since it is still dreary and raining, we chose to go to New Minus and just make it a day trip. That will be nice enough for now. Then in a few weeks when the weather is cooperating, we will go for the overnighter.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today.I'll be back tomorrow and I'll be ready to start working on some new things.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


You 2 have a great time! See ya'll when you get back


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Road Trip*
> 
> I just wanted to put a quick post up to let you all know that we'll be gone today. We decided to take a quick road trip and go to the Valley for some shopping and to get away for the day.
> 
> We haven't done this since last year. We were waiting for better weather, but it looks like rain for the next several days and we figured that if we didn't take the opportunity now, when we had a short break between projects, who knows when we would get the chance.
> 
> I must admit, I could use a day away. It has been many months since I have taken a day off and I think I could use it.
> 
> Initially, we were planning to go all the way to Halifax and spend the evening, but since it is still dreary and raining, we chose to go to New Minus and just make it a day trip. That will be nice enough for now. Then in a few weeks when the weather is cooperating, we will go for the overnighter.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today.I'll be back tomorrow and I'll be ready to start working on some new things.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hope you both had a great day Sheila and the rain stopped for a bit ! Still a heat wave today and the long range is for sun, sun and more sun. I sure hope summer comes to the Maritimes before the middle of August when we are hoping to make a trip down there. 
My paints arrived today from DecoArt. Yea!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Road Trip*
> 
> I just wanted to put a quick post up to let you all know that we'll be gone today. We decided to take a quick road trip and go to the Valley for some shopping and to get away for the day.
> 
> We haven't done this since last year. We were waiting for better weather, but it looks like rain for the next several days and we figured that if we didn't take the opportunity now, when we had a short break between projects, who knows when we would get the chance.
> 
> I must admit, I could use a day away. It has been many months since I have taken a day off and I think I could use it.
> 
> Initially, we were planning to go all the way to Halifax and spend the evening, but since it is still dreary and raining, we chose to go to New Minus and just make it a day trip. That will be nice enough for now. Then in a few weeks when the weather is cooperating, we will go for the overnighter.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today.I'll be back tomorrow and I'll be ready to start working on some new things.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you Nancy! We did have a good outing despite the weather. 

Anna - I hope it is good here for you also. Maybe you will bring the sunshine with you! Better yet - send it along ahead of time so we can have some summer also. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*

This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.

We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.

It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.

While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.

But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.

Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.

So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store. 

I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.

Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.

I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!










(Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)

I wish you all a great Wednesday!


----------



## jjw5858

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


I certainly can agree with the changing weather. Everyday here in good ole New Jeyyyyyysey…lol, it is extremely humid so much that with the sun out you would rather have it not be. Then each day there is some sort of bizarre thunder storm, followed by more humidity..lol. Our climate on this part of the map is changing, it is a time in my life I do not ever recall experiencing and things seem more weather related than before.

As you say though it is good to keep being creative, positive, and hopefully all things will even out.

Interesting blog Sheila. I hope your day is good and creative. I will not say "productive" hahahaha…because you are a sure bet on that.

Take care and be well,

Joe


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Lotsa rain here in KY also. Some hot, and some nicer days as well. Don't let it get you down. Sometimes those cloudy days are nicer than the sunny ones.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila,
We have been having Key West Fla. weather here in central NY with high humidity and thunder storms in the afternoon that dumps a ton of rain which in turn leads to massive flooding. I have lived here all of my life and can't remember the type of flooding that has been going on here since late last week. Every storm that passes thru drop around 3-5" of rain in a short time. I am considering giving up scrolling to build an Ark!!
Have a great day,
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Thank you Joe, Roger and Rick.

Joe - it is nice of you to say the blog was interesting! I am afraid on some of my days that I bore you guys to tears!  I am finding that these gloomy days are getting to me a little. I don't like the humidity either and I am glad that it is cool I suppose, but everything is still "sweating" and clammy. YUK! Very few have air conditioning here, as there is usually no need for it. The warmer days still yield to cool evenings and I haven't ever had a problem with it. But lately it is that cool and damp feeling that you don't know whether to put covers on or not, as either way is uncomfortable.

Rick was right when he said "Key West Weather!"

Now I see myself complaining about the stupid weather that I can't do anything about and I feel silly. I know there are so many more positive things to focus on, and I promise to do that.

On the good side, I am working on a new pattern today and hope to do some cutting, too. I am going to experiment with the new DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax and see how it works with the new project. That should be fun anyway. 

Have a great day guys! Thanks for sticking by me and putting up with my "not so exciting" posts. It is still a nice chance to say "hi" to you all and hear what you are up to! Have fun!

Sheila


----------



## racerglen

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Just imagine 36.6 degrees Sheila.
We were within point one of a degree of breaking a record that has stood since 1924 in the Okanagan,
further south from us Osoyoos did set a record, 38.6.
My basement shop is only 22 ;-)
Horizontal Mike has a thread going on weather/temps that's been drawing responses world wide,
I actualy feel quite cool when I see some of the conditions !
then there's this in your area ?

"People living in a southwestern Nova Scotia village that flooded more than two years ago after a record rainfall are keeping a watchful eye on two nearby swollen rivers.

The province's Emergency Management Office is advising residents of Quinan that water levels in the Tusket and Quinan rivers have risen significantly in the past few days because of heavy rainfall.

Officials say the situation is expected to worsen in the coming days.

They says residents of Quinan should have enough supplies to last at least 72 hours in the event of a potential flood.

Homes in Quinan were evacuated in November 2010 after a record 250 millimetres of rain fell on the Yarmouth area in a matter of days.

The Acadian village has a population of about 300 people during the winter months and about 400 in the summer.

(CJLS)


----------



## Sanding2day

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Poor kitty… Hope the weather improves soon and hope the mettalic wax project turns into something incredible for you…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. We just need to take better care of our planet!
I'll b interested to see what you do with the Metallic Lustre. I got the Copper Kettle one with my order yesterday an I'm looking forward to experimenting with it on different surfaces.
Have fun. Your sunshine will be in your heart as you create.
Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Glen - I remember that well. We are about half an hour north of Yarmouth. Bridgewater (a town on the South Shore) also flooded very badly then. It is not good.

I am sorry that I complained. We have very little to gripe about other than the general dreariness of the day. I thought about it later and felt bad for even saying something. I realize that many others have things far worse than we do here.

Anna - I am taking your advice and making my own sunshine. With encouragement from you and all the others here, I am sure that things will brighten up here soon - if not outside then inside here. 

I wish you all a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Sheila, here in the Pacific Northwest the sun comes out usually after June 27th and goes away again between October 5th to 15th. The rest of the days are usually dark and rainy. We might have summer this year; but the last three years it didn't really happen. All the announcements in the news about super moons and stars and planets don't really apply here. Be happy you are in a location where sunshine is!
Have a great day!


----------



## sgmdwk

scrollgirl said:


> *Will We Ever See the Sun Again?*
> 
> This is getting kind of ridiculous. Here it is already July and it has been wet and rainy for what seems like months. I am forgetting what the sun even looks like here in Nova Scotia, and it is starting to get depressing.
> 
> We did go on our day trip yesterday, but it certainly wasn't one of those lovely "top down on the convertible" days. It was dark and dreary and rainy - much like it has been for the past several weeks - and I must admit it is starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> It is funny to see the stores closing out all the summer clothes and things before we even started our summer here. Last week Keith finally brought up my summer clothing from the basement where they are stored, but I haven't even really went through them and exchanged them with my warm sweaters and outfits that I keep here in winter because I am still using most of the warm clothes on a daily basis. It's crazy.
> 
> While driving we also noticed that most of the fields that would usually be lush with crops at this time of the year were nearly barren, or the plants were just beginning to sprout. It is hard to not feel bad for the farmers and who depend on the weather for their livelihoods. The same for the businesses that depend on tourism, as besides the lack of people due to the tight economy, the addition of the poor weather can't be helping. It doesn't look good.
> 
> But I am trying not to be a downer about these things. Many of the stores that we were in were pretty crowded. Perhaps the rain brought people inside rather than them spending the day at the beach. So maybe it is only from my view that things aren't that good.
> 
> Keith and I did have a nice day, but we wound up keeping it shorter than usual when we left. Most of the driving was done in moderate rain, and we didn't go all the way to Halifax as we would have liked to do. We will wait until a couple of more weeks have passed to do a longer trip such as that, and then we can enjoy things a little more. That is something we will look forward to.
> 
> So there is nothing new to report on the creative front today. We didn't get to our favorite wood place in Halifax and even though we walked through Michael's and took our time, we actually came out empty handed. I believe it may be one of the first times in history that I didn't buy anything after going through that store.
> 
> I'll be positive and say that it is perhaps because I have "enough" in my life and really don't need anything. I did buy a new pair of shoes for the gym, which I desperately needed, and we got some supplies like paper and cat food from Wal-Mart. But other than that it was a quiet trip and we spent much of the day dodging rain drops.
> 
> Today as I look out, it is foggy and a light rain is still falling. I don't really mind though because I have taken my breath and that is all I needed to recharge my battery. In my mind I was planning my next project for the magazine and I plan to begin working on it today. Then after that, I will be able to move ahead with some new scroll saw patterns for the site. So all is good.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. I feel good after my break and ready to move ahead. Now if only the sun would come out and summer would appear, things would be perfect. But either way, I will make it a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Cat ACEO Blue Umbrella Print By I Garmashova)
> 
> I wish you all a great Wednesday!


Are you just trying to be nice, Rich? Last year we set a record for rainless days in a row. And the sunny weather lasted until November. You must have been in some other Northwest (grin).


----------



## scrollgirl

*Learning New Things*

I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.

While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.

I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.

I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.

We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.

Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.

Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.

I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.

But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.

With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!










Happy Thursday!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


We are told that the Creator of the universe rested on day seven…good choice.
DanK


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Actually, my take on the week & weekends is this: M-F should be the weekend, and Sat & Sun should be the work-week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Ahh, but I really do love what I do. Sometimes people don't understand why in my "time off" I just about do the same thing as my working time!  I am very fortunate.

I wish you both a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I kind of resemble your remarks, except that woodworking and shop tools are my change and time to relax
now that I am retired and finally get to do it. That and a wonderful partner are making it great. Hope you
take the time to follow your art inclinations.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Hi, Gus! Happy Independence Day to you!

The way I look at it - it's all related. The more "art training" I have, the better designer I will be (that includes woodworking designs, too!) So how can I lose?

I am so fortunate to be around so many wonderful and creative people that are such a great inspiration to me. I mean that from the bottom of my heart. I have a great life and it is wonderful to share it with others. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Good morning Sheila, Happy US day! I find the when I have a variety of creative mediums to work on, it's more relaxing. When I come on a block or something is not working on in the carving or scrollsawing, I can move to leatherwork or something else and the answer to the problem usually comes.
Enjoy your day Sheila. Off to do some photography with friends.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning New Things*
> 
> I am going to be drawing for most of the day today. I needed to spend yesterday as somewhat of an organizational day and had to get everything in order after the last couple of weeks of working. I find things go in waves that way, and with having a small place here, it is really important to stay on top of the clutter and take the time (often) to put everything back in its place. The time spent doing that now saves time for hunting around for things later on - and also makes our daily environment much more pleasant.
> 
> While I do this, I am often thinking ahead on my next design. I have one more deadline coming up for the magazine and have a project in mind as well as an accompanying article. I want to try some new finishing techniques and products on this one and it is taking some thought.
> 
> I love trying new products and techniques (you may have noticed that!) I like 'playing' with different finishes and colors and showing new ways that we can all personalize our projects and make them stand out from the average. Sometimes it only takes a little change to do something that will make people notice our pieces and choose them over others. I think with all the different supplies available it really makes creating fun.
> 
> I have also been thinking about taking a little bit of time for myself each week to work on making some things for myself. I know I have talked about doing this before, and lately it just hasn't come to be. But since I have been painting again, I have had the itch to do some paintings like those that are in my Gallery and further my knowledge in that area.
> 
> We are never too old to learn new things, and usually when we learn something new, it transfers to our every day life in many other ways.
> 
> Recently, I have found myself feeling a bit of pressure because our little business is growing and it is sometimes difficult to juggle everything to fit into the day. Getting away the other day was nice, but in some ways it seemed like I could have better used the time to do something that I really loved to do. I more or less just got away for the sake of going and for a change of pace. That is fine and good, but I think doing some things that I really have been wanting to do would suffice in fulfilling those needs for something 'different' and relaxing.
> 
> Keith can't sometimes see how painting could be a "change" and a way for me to relax. However, as I told him, there is nothing that I would rather do, and painting in the way that I want to do will certainly be different than the painting that I do for my work or to create patterns. Unlike most people, I honestly do love my job so I don't have the need to run away from it to find pleasure. Sometimes just shifting the motives and taking the pressure off of myself is a great way to turn pushing a paint brush or cutting wood from a task to a privilege. I hope I explained that right.
> 
> I have found a wonderful site that offers some amazing online classes that I can take at my own pace. I actually found the site a couple of years ago, and in the back of my mind I keep telling myself "one day I will do that" but to this point have not come any closer than that. There was always something that "had" to be done that had priority.
> 
> But I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to take a day a week to expand my knowledge of art and learn some new skills. I am going to start small and be kind to myself, and see if I can make it happen. I am sure that I will post updates along the way.
> 
> With all that said, it is time for me to get going. There is much to do today and I can't wait to get at it. For all my friends in the USA today - I wish you all a safe and happy Independence Day. I wish everyone else a great day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Have a wonderful day, Anna! We finally got a picture perfect day here. I spent the morning tidying up and it is so nice an pleasant here with the fresh air and everything put in its place. I really love having a neat working environment and feel I do my best work in an organized atmosphere. I am in the drawing phase now and hopefully I will finish up my drawing on this project today. Then on to the finishing part. It is all good. 

Have a wonderful time taking pictures. I love seeing your photos and hope you share them when you get a chance.

Take care and have a lovely day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Power of "No"*

Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.

The third example is where I seem to have been lately.

Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.

You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.

But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.

But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.

It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.

I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.

Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.

Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.

But did you notice . . . ?

Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.

Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.

Do they want to do that many?
Are they really making enough money for their time?
Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?

These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.

In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.

One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.

I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:










The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?

So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -










This time it is peeking back at you!

What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)

I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.

I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Oh yea! I'm likin the skulls


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Something told me you might, Roger!  They are going to be KOOL with a capitol "K"!

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Hi Sheila,
If only there is time in it, I love to share to all what really means to be indulge in a task like we do. As of now, I am contented of weekends as the hobby days however, I never miss reading your post and even backtracking on the past. You are one that feeds my morning of my usual relaxation.

I just assembled the bandurria today, later I will post blog of it. I like the skulls in white… at ACE hardware, a pickling white stain sealer is on sale for nearly a 5th of the original price… that would be fine to use for that skull. I tried a pint of it, tried it to a darker wood and it works after 3 coats. Thanks for giving me an idea were to use white stain.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Hi, Bert:
I hope you have been well. 

The skulls will get some different finishes that I am going to try out on them. I had shown a new product - water-based metallic wax paste - that I want to experiment with on them. Yes - I know that water and wax don't mix! But these are supposed to have both and it will be interesting to see how they come out. What is shown in the picture is just the birch plywood unfinished.

Thanks for the idea for the white pickling. I will look for it and give it a try. I think that these would look nice in a pickling stain.

Have a good weekend. I look forward to seeing the bandurria. 

Sheila


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Just so you know I start my day with your posts also. I remember chuckling once when you had not posted by the time I thought you should have and then saying to myself, "Come on Sheila, the day's a wasting and I've got work to do."


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


That's funny John!  Sometimes I wonder if I am just 'rambling on here' and on those days when nothing exciting happens, I feel almost bothersome posting. Plus I post the blog on several places now (here, my own site, my FB pages, Twitter, G+ and Pinterest!) so even writing a post saying "I don't have time to do a post" takes a bit of time - LOL!

I am happy though that my thoughts and observances are appreciated and on the days I miss posting, I also miss interacting with the many people that stop by to say 'hi' to me and inspire me throughout the day.

I will do my best to 'keep on track' and post in a timely manner!  Thank you for reading!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Good morning Sheila,
I too start my day reading your blog along with my cup of coffee. I enjoy seeing what you are working on and getting inspired to get to my shop to work on my to do pattern pile that features a lot of your patterns and also Keith's. Right now I am shut down while I move my shop to a new location. I can't wait to finish the move and resetting the shop so that I can start making saw dust once again. 
Have a nice weekend and say hi to Keith,
Rick


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


I know the feeling Rick,
I've been painting the floor in my shop, and what should have been a two-day effort has turned into two weeks, thanks to all the rain and humidity here is western North Carolina. I was surprised to find how much I missed playing around in the shop, but the good news is it's done and I get to put my shop back together this weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Good morning to you Rick! 
A couple of weeks ago we were asked to 'house sit' for a friend of ours who was moving up north to work for three years. We would have been able to live there rent free and only pay for utilities. It was a larger place, but FILLED with "stuff" and I didn't see any way they would be moving that stuff out for their leave of absence.

Keith really wanted to move there, because they had a large shop, but it was so filled with 'stuff' and disorganized it would have taken months to make into a workable place. I didn't want to go because we would also lose our clean, quiet and nice place here. Besides - the move would have been temporary and if anything went wrong with the job for our friend and he were to come back before the 3 years, we would be out with nowhere to live. Too much chaos!

My point I suppose is that I feel for you moving your shop. It is a difficult task no matter what the size and not only emotional but also physically exhausting. Take your time and set things up just how you like them. In no time you will be up and running and in a new and comfortable and productive place! I look forward to seeing your projects.  Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Great blog Sheila. I think at one time or another we all cross that road. I know I have. Love the skeletons.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Hi Sheila, Is it Halloween already?  I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of the metallic paste. I'll be trying mine out soon too. 
Love the Queenisms! Saying "no" is essential for one's peace of mind!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


Thank you Nancy and Anna! Yes - believe it or not, we went from Christmas to Halloween in a flash! Stay tuned as these cute little guys come together. I promise they will be FUN! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


NO!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


That didn't hurt!

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Power of "No"*
> 
> Sometimes when I miss a day or so blogging, it is because I need a little break and some time off. Other times it is because I am in the midst of a project and there is really nothing interesting to report. Some projects are like that and the progress can be slow - like watching a pot of water boil! And still other times, I miss because there is simply too much to do and I need to catch up on things in the quiet hours of the morning.
> 
> The third example is where I seem to have been lately.
> 
> Things have been just crazier than usual around here for me. I know that much of it is brought on myself, as occasionally my ambitions far exceed my time frames. But I don't think that necessarily is a bad thing.
> 
> You all may have figured out already that I am a 'goal orientated' person. I have learned to live my life from goal to goal and project to project. Without clear goals in front of me, I find that I accomplish very little. I tend to muddle around with this and that and don't move forward very quickly.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be the problem lately. Recently, I have had an explosion of ideas in so many different aspects of art and creating that I am finding my biggest 'problem' (if you could even call it that!) is deciding which one to do first and where to invest my time. This is a constantly changing balancing act for me and I need to stay on top of things or I may be in danger of overwhelming myself.
> 
> But also lately (and fortunately for me) I have felt up to the task. I find myself being able to sort through things pretty well and keep things moving in a good direction, and not feeling anxious or over-burdened. I wasn't always like that, but part of what has kept me sane and functioning is that I have developed the ability to say "no" sometimes and not only do so, but do so without guilt or regret. That is a HUGE step in my own contentment.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. I enjoy making others happy, as most of us do. My problem was that I would make others happy at the sacrifice of my own happiness or comfort. I know many others like that, too. We want to do well and want to help when we can, but it gets to be such a habit that we sometimes sacrifice our own families and our own selves for the sake of others. In the end, we wind up feeling exhausted and overwhelmed and yes - sometimes bitter - because we short changed the things that were really important to us for others that at times, didn't even appreciate it. It has taken me many years and many instances to recognize this process. But once I did, it was as if the light went on and I was able to look at things in a whole new way. It was very empowering.
> 
> I think most artists and crafts people are 'pleasers' by nature. They love to create and look for acceptance through their art. While some of them may feel a bit guilty for enjoying themselves so much doing what they love to do, the acceptance and praise from others helps to alleviate that guilt and encourages them to continue. I think that is a great thing, as support from others really makes us feel as if our time is well-spent. But all too often I have seen many of my creative friends being taken advantage of by others in seeking that acceptance. I have done it myself many, many times.
> 
> Either we take on projects that we charge way too little (or nothing at all!) or we take on much more than we can handle. We do this in part because we are longing for that acceptance and we want to make others happy, which is a fine and noble cause, but we fail to see how detrimental it is for our own self esteem to have to work so hard for low wages and little in return. To me, instead of raising our self-esteem by doing this, we are in fact training ourselves to accept the fact that we aren't worth our true value and that our time and talent is unworthy of fair compensation. A pat on the back or verbal praise is wonderful, but it does little to put a roof over our heads or food on the table. Without actual compensation for our efforts, we find ourselves sliding backwards instead of forward and our self-esteem usually goes along with it.
> 
> Now you can probably guess that I am mainly referring to those who want to use their art as part of their income for their living. Those who are fortunate enough to create for pleasure or simply as a hobby are not what I am talking about. Those individuals are really creating for different reasons altogether.
> 
> But did you notice . . . ?
> 
> Those who create purely for pleasure are so much more relaxed. And rightfully so. There is nothing for them to prove, and they don't feel they have to justify either their time or their investment in their creating. They do it only for the joy of making something wonderful and it often shows in both their attitude and their work. If you ask a crafter who is crafting purely for his own pleasure to make - say 50 items at a low cost - and he doesn't feel that he wants to do them, he will not hesitate to tell you so. The words come out easily and in most cases, I don't think the person asking would be cross or upset with them.
> 
> Conversely, if you put the same question to someone who is beginning a business, or trying to make a living or supplement their own living with their crafting, and there is a myriad of thoughts that they struggle with.
> 
> Do they want to do that many?
> Are they really making enough money for their time?
> Do they want to refuse a "job" and risk the customer not coming back?
> 
> These are all serious considerations if you are trying to establish a business. Unfortunately, many times people will take on these low-paying projects just because they don't want to say "no." They don't want to put off possible future sales, and as a result, they agree to sub standard wages and get themselves in a pickle because now they feel stuck with the job. As a result, their self-esteem plummets and besides feeling like crap the whole time they are working on the project, they are setting precedent for future sales and developing their own reputation as one who undersells themselves. Thus begins the spiral.
> 
> In any case, I realize that I am getting quite lengthy here. I suppose even though I miss a day or so posting doesn't mean I am not thinking about things! I have recently seen some friends that are very talented and creative struggle with some of these issues and I thought they were worth mentioning.
> 
> One thing that I found that was great to help keep myself on the right track is networking with other fellow artists and designers and craftspeople. Whether it is on social media sites, in clubs, or among friends, it is a great way to keep yourself on track. Your friends and peers will always help you be more objective about yourself and your art, and sometimes all we need is to hear someone we look up to and admire confirm our decisions to make us feel that we are doing the right thing. Soon we are able to break away from that low self-esteem spiral and think in a more productive and positive way about our crafts and ourselves.
> 
> I recently came across a page on Facebook called Queen of Your Own Life. I love this page and I can honestly say that whether you are a "Queen" or a "King" the daily thoughts could apply to you. I enjoy reading the daily "Queenisms" and I am surprised how well they can apply to my life. My favorite so far is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "practiced saying "no" as often as saying "yes"" was the part that really hooked me in. It got me thinking about things and how GOOD it felt to say "no" sometimes. And how often I had been afraid to do so in the past. It doesn't mean you need to be unkind or cruel, but it helps you establish your own self-worth and importance. And if we don't view ourselves as important, how can we expect others to as well?
> 
> So with all that said, I wish you all a great weekend. I am truly excited today because I am working on finishing up a wonderfully fun project for the magazine! I got all the pieces cut out yesterday and today I get to play with colors and my new metallic waxes and I am going to have a blast! Here is a quick peek for you of the project -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it is peeking back at you!
> 
> What fun today will be! (Did I tell you lately that I LOVE my job?!)
> 
> I hope you take some time to check out the "Queenisms" page. Remember it is for "Kings" too. We all need to take care of ourselves both physically and emotionally in order to be truly happy. Sometimes it means saying "no" and not feeling guilty about it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. It is already bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia. The clouds moved out a couple of days ago and it promises to be another beautiful day. Enjoy it to the fullest!


LOL! I learned the hard way that sometimes, "no" is the best answer! It solves a LOT of anxiety! 

Have a great Sunday Lee!


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*

For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?

I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.

The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)

The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.

After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?

So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.

It all is perfectly logical. 

With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.










I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.

But you know me . . .

I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.

I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.

Speaking of color . . .

Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:










These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.

I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning. 

It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)

But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!

I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!

With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.

Have a great day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Cool colors, Sheila. They look great.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks, Lee! I am tempted to leave them that way! But you know me better than that!  I think they will even look "cooler" when they are done.

I hope you have a great Sunday! Enjoy your day! 

Sheila


----------



## Buckethead

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


The crow and pumpkin pull to is quite charming. I don't fancy myself as a scroller, just yet, but work done in that style is quite appealing to me. It's lovely!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Buckethead! There is really little scrolling involved in that project. You could probably omit the checks on the cart (or paint them in with a stencil) and besides cutting the simple pieces, it is mostly shaping. You may want to give it a try! 

I loved making that project. One of the reasons I love the scroll saw is because it is so versatile and you can use it as part of so many types of projects.

Thank you for the kind words! 

Sheila


----------



## uncledavid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Very nice work Sheila, look's great…..


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Just adorable!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


I love the colours on the skeletons and I'm looking forward to seeing what else you will do with them. They would make a cute halloween wreath.
Another beautiful summers day here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you all! Another day is done and I made good progress, but I didn't finish what I wanted to finish. I never do though so I am not surprised. But tomorrow is another day and I will have lots to do and I am pleased so far with the results. Thanks for stopping by. Anna - it was a beautiful day here too. I am glad you had a nice weekend. 

See you tomorrow!  Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Looking forward to see what you do with the bones Sheila (glow-in-the-dark sounds so cool!) they are already wonderful. It looks like the paint would get in the kerf and clog it up. How did you deal with that? I like how you flipped some over to make them look different. Do you stack cut them? Are the pumpkins intarsia or carved, and do they look the same on the back? Sorry for the interrogation. I am a new scroller/woodworker.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


I did have a great solution for when the paint gets in the kerf lines . . .

- Dental floss!

Actually Keith thought of it, but I did "floss" my pink skeleton's features (including his teeth!) and it worked perfectly! I was thinking of doing a quick video showing both the crackle painting process on these small pieces and including the flossing. I am going to try to do it today.

I do stack cut them and so it not only goes quickly but also gives more control and makes them easier to cut.

The pumpkins are segmented and then shaped with a Dremel, and yes - they are finished the same on both sides so they look great on a table or in a window. 

I never mind the questions! You can always ask away and I will be happy to answer as soon as I have time. I am glad you like the projects! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


A video would be great! I had wondered if floss would work.  How does stacking give move control? More mass? How many at a time or up to what thickness? Thanks for the answers. I have learned so much since joining this group!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Electric" Skeletons - Work in Progress*
> 
> For the past several weeks I have been working on Christmas ornaments, now I need to finish some Halloween projects. Do you ever wonder why I don't know what time of year it is?
> 
> I really don't mind though, as I just seem to displace the holidays and celebrate any of them at any given time. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> The magazines work are funny that way. While I projects for the holiday issue were due several weeks ago, the issue following the holiday one will be focusing on autumn and Halloween. I suppose the scariest part of that is that I am actually beginning to understand why it happens that way. (EEEEk!)
> 
> The magazines are geared to people who make things as projects for certain holidays. Most of us can look at ourselves in the mirror and see someone who may at one time or another (cough! cough!) has procrastinated on doing projects for the upcoming holidays. (Me??? NEVER! *wink* *wink*!) Add to that the many craft shows that lots of us participate in and you can start to see the need for having these magazines come out with their patterns quite a bit earlier than the actual events.
> 
> After all - I think we would be pretty disappointed if say the Christmas ornament issue came out in at the first of December. How the heck would anyone have the time to complete the projects that they would like to do in that short of time frame? And at that busy time of year?
> 
> So having a Christmas holiday issue come out in August seems to make perfect sense. Doesn't it? It gives people time to not only make things for the upcoming holidays, but also for the fall craft shows that so many crafters like to attend. And following that logic, it is perfectly understandable that Halloween projects would be presented in September. Which means that things have to get to the publisher in July.
> 
> It all is perfectly logical.
> 
> With all that said, as you could probably figure out yesterday, I am working on a Halloween project for the magazine. I already have my Crow and Pumpkin Pull Toy project slated for that issue, and I have had the opportunity to do a Halloween project also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a project that involved a little more scroll sawing, so I decided to make a scroll sawn skeleton. That would have been cool enough, and people may wind up just cutting and assembling it in different varieties of wood and be done with it there.
> 
> But you know me . . .
> 
> I am one to think of a single project in many different ways. With all the wonderful (AND inexpensive!) products that I have access to from DecoArt - my head was (once again!) spinning with ideas. After all - anyone can make a skeleton, right? But I decided to put some "Sheila Landry Finesse" into the project and make it really FUN and special. And so far, I am thrilled with how it is coming out.
> 
> I actually cut 8 skeletons out - four of them being larger and four smaller ones. Of course people can make them any size they wish, but I wanted to be sure that the smaller pieces were possible to cut and I am happy to say they passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Speaking of color . . .
> 
> Here is what I did with the first set (the smaller set) of skeletons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are painted solidly in DecoArt's Neon colors. They actually have six Neon colors, but you will see tomorrow why I chose these four.
> 
> I think they really came out amazing (so far!) and there is part of me that actually wants to leave them just like this. But I have other plans for them and this is just the beginning.
> 
> It's funny - Keith thought I was crazy for cutting out 8 full sets of skeletons, and now I wish I had more so I could leave these just as they are now. (OR - paint them with a coat of matching Neon Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint - which would bring it up another notch, or even some Glow In the Dark paint!)
> 
> But I have other plans for these little guys. And you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I could have literally cut dozens of these fun little skeletons out and finished them all differently. While I understand that there are some who would just like them "plain" I like to take things further so that people can choose what they want to do with their own pieces. I look at it as a 'smorgasbord of creating.' I offer the options and people don't have to choose everything, they can just choose what appeals to them and perhaps do their own twist on my ideas. That is what makes designing fun!
> 
> With that said, I have LOTS to do today to continue on with this project! I'll give you another progress report tomorrow, and you will better be able to see what I am thinking. In the mean time, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday and have some fun today. I know I will have a great day again. The sun is shining and the weather here is just beautiful and it will be great fun to see these little guys finished up. Stay tuned.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi again CFrye:
Stack cutting offers more resistance when cutting. If you are cutting only one layer of 1/8" wood, even with a very small blade, you go through so easily (like a hot knife through butter) that it is sometimes more difficult to control your cuts. Adding one or more layers of wood is a great solution to the problem - especially if you need several copies of what you are cutting. My partner Keith did an article on this and it is on our site:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/stack-cutting

We have lots of helpful articles and videos available on the site to help you out. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Body Parts*

While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.

I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.

I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.

I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.

As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.










As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.

Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.

The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!

So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.

After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.










You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.

But I am not done yet . . .

There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind! 

As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.

So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.

It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.

Thanks for stopping by to read.

"Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong." 
― Laura Baker


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


The toe bone's connected to the….......foot bone, and the foot bone's connected to the….........leg bone…. etc…  You've created a zombie skull in the process. Super kool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Yes, Roger - there is an entire ARMY of them now!!! ;D

Have a great Monday!

Sheila


----------



## nzmerlin

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


I can't wait…Shelia you must work faster..I stress faster girl….LOL

*Merlin*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Are you the little voice in my head, Merlin?


> ?


 

I do my best! Glad you are excited!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Way to much fun Sheila
Even Fred (my full size medical skeleton) is impressed
I think therw great your hand gives an idea of scale as they much bigger
Jamie


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Hi Sheila,
Now here comes the beauty of getting it painted by experimenting a new method. Amazing skill you have. The fact that they are so small, the details are still vivid. Really nice.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Thank you both! Yes - the fun part lies ahead! I'll be spending the day playing around with them. Learning to use new products is both fun and exciting. Maybe that is why I cut eight of them - in case I mess one up! 

I wish you both a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Are these going to the magazine? I love the way you painted them. Looking forward to ordering the paints and patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Yes, they are for the November issue (which comes out I think in September - after the holiday issue - Go Figure!) After that, they will be available from me on the site. I am thinking of making a short video showing how to apply the crackle finish on these small pieces. I have been figuring out some ways to do things that are easier than others and I would like to share them.

I am glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


I agree, Sheila, trying something new expands the possibilities of what you can design and often makes complex things simpler.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Wow! That's a lot of body parts!  I was looking at the info on the multi-surface paints when I put my last order in and I'm glad to hear that it works well. Now I know it will be worth buying. It will be perfect to spruce up my garden ornaments. Looking forward to seeing all these little boney creatures finished. They are going to look very cute.
Another beautiful day here - garden and workshop day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


Yes Martyn - I really like finding easier ways to do things. Sometimes doing things in multiples causes that to happen. You find ways to streamline the process to save a little time.

Anna - the Satins are really NICE! They are hard to get off of your hands even which leads me to believe that the binding power is superior to even the Patio Paints. In asking my rep from DecoArt, she said that they are indeed better at bonding to surfaces than the patio paints. Yet - they are water based and no smell! I am thinking already of the outdoor projects that I can make with them. (Oh - and they say that no topcoat or sealer is necessary either!)

Let me know how they work for you later on when you try them. I am excited about them!

Have a great day in your garden and shop. It is off to the post office for me and then back to painting! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


I thought the neon skulls were great. These are even better! Love the bright color POPPING through the crackle. Is the crackle really thick? How did you keep it out of the kerf (more floss heeheehee)?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Body Parts*
> 
> While I worked on my project most of the day, I still have another day to go before it is (hopefully) completed. I don't really mind though, as it is coming out nicely and I also am learning how to use some new products and figuring out new techniques in applying them.
> 
> I always like to look at each pattern as a lesson. Besides just the basic line work and construction of the project, I like to think that those who use my patterns are not only putting together the pieces, but learning techniques that they can apply to their other woodworking, painting and crafting in general. I also like to teach others how to use new products and experiment with their different applications.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day painting body parts. I don't think i mentioned it before, but the skeleton heads that I showed you all the last couple of days belong to eight full skeleton bodies.
> 
> I decided to do four of the smaller skeletons using fluorescent colors as a base coat, and four slightly larger skeletons using neutral colors as a base. The smaller skeletons were to be 12" tall and the larger 18" tall, but somehow the little guys look taller. Either I miscalculated or they grew in the process. I will get a final measurement when all is said and done.
> 
> As of yesterday morning, I had finished painting the four smaller fluorescent bodies and yesterday I spent a good part of the day painting the neutrals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was a LOT of body parts. I used the regular DecoArt Americana Hot Shots for the fluorescent colors, but I decided to try DecoArt's new Americana Multi-Surface Satin paint on the neutrals. I had received the full line of colors of this paint about a month ago and I couldn't wait to try it on a project. The colors are bright and beautiful, and this is different from the regular Americana paint in that it is made to be used indoors and outdoors and it is supposed to have better adhesion so it won't chip or fade. It needs no primer or top coat sealer and is supposed to dry to a satin finish. So all in all, it is a one-step paint for items that have heavier use (such as table tops or trays) and can be used on items that are used outdoors (like plaques, garden decorations, etc.) Best of all, it is water based and odorless. And like all of DecoArt's other products - it carries a very reasonable price tag.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty excited about the possibilities this opens up.
> 
> The first thing I tried it on was last week when I had my paint caddy out on the table. I had originally spray painted it with Krylon paint (after sanding it of course) and had applied several coats of varnish on it. However, since it was made of pine, it still had that "furry" feel to it and it turned out to be quite a dust trap, which made it ugly. I was in between steps of the project I was working on and decided to try the new Multi-Surface Satin paint on it. I lightly sanded it and gave it a single coat. When it dried, I couldn't believe the difference and look of it! I had used the Black paint, and it looked simply beautiful. The finish was a low sheen satin finish and is hard and durable. It went on very nicely and looked clean and beautiful. And now it wipes down with a damp rag and looks as good as new. I was very impressed!
> 
> So I used this paint on the skeletons and found that it also went on lovely. Since the pieces are going to have crackle paint over them, I didn't feel the need for a second coat, but if I were leaving them solid colors, I would have added one. I could tell that the adhesion properties of this paint were very different from the beginning, as if bits of it got on my hands, it took quite a bit more work to remove it (although soap and water did the trick, along with a small brush I use for cleaning my hands when I paint.) The colors were beautiful and I am very happy with the finish, as it doesn't look streaky or uneven in the least. It does however have that 'feel' of being finished, as if I used a clear coat over it. I think this paint will work wonderfully on any outdoor project that it is used on.
> 
> After the base coats, I started applying the Weathered Wood and crackle coat. Since eight skeletons have a LOT of pieces, I only got as far as finishing the fluorescent pieces to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the beautiful color showing through the crackled surface, and since I only put the creme colored paint on the top of the pieces, and omitted the sides and back, the underlying color really does show through nicely.
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> There is still an additional layer that I am going to add to these pieces to make them look even better! You will just have to come back tomorrow and see what I have in mind!
> 
> As usual, I try to show lots of options and you can pick which one suits your taste. While some people may like the skeletons painted in the solid, bright colors, others may prefer to take it a step or two further. Keith always teases me that I make extra work for myself when doing designs such as this and showing several versions. But I look at it as a way to trigger my readers to think of the many options available, and hopefully I give them some ideas that they can carry on to other projects. I could have easily shown one or even two versions of the skeletons and that would have been sufficient. But you all have to admit that seeing them all together and all differently colored really makes them much more appealing. Doesn't it? And when they are done, they will even offer you more options and hopefully give you more ideas.
> 
> So it is worth the extra amount of work for me to show things this way. And in the process, I hope I teach you all to envision many different possibilities and even have some ideas of your own.
> 
> It's Monday already and the weekend just flew by. It seems that our rain clouds have left us for a while at least and as the sun came up this morning, it looks to be another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to read.
> 
> "Don't dare to be different, dare to be yourself - if that doesn't make you different then something is wrong."
> ― Laura Baker


The crackle is not thick at all. Only slightly thicker than a regular coat of paint. And yes - I do the flossing after all painting is done. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organized Chaos before Order*

It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.

But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.

I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.

I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.










DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint

This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.

I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.

I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.

I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.

For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.

I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.

At this point, my table looks like this:










It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.

So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Ahh, looks like a bone yard over thar… lol


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Organised chaos though Sheila
Is wax the main ingredient?
What type of wax is used?
Jamie
In sunnny Scotland


----------



## Bogeyguy

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Must be tooooo early in the morning if your double posting. LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I know it double posted, and I don't know why! I apologize! I will have them remove one of them.

This site is really giving me trouble in the mornings, as I stated before. It takes forever to add a link or an image and posting the blog takes anywhere from 5-15 minutes (the curser keeps spinning, and spinning!) I don't know what else to do. 

Jamie - it is called a 'wax' but it is water soluble. I will see what I can find out.

Have a great day from rainy Nova Scotia!

Sheila


----------



## nzmerlin

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Keep up the great work Shelia, we are all waiting with baited (sp) breath.

*Merlin*


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good evening Sheila. I've just come in from the workshop so just catching up now on your blog. I did a lot of playing today cutting out a couple of Keith's bells and stack cutting card stock and leather sandwiched between two piece of birch plywood. I was quite pleased with the way the leather came out. I experimented with the Copper Kettle Metallic Lustre on the leather and the wood. I was really happy with the way it went onto the wood. I thinned it down a bit and used a thin paint brush. I tried rubbing it on the leather with a soft cloth and I think it would work OK if I had done that before cutting out the piece. I ended up using a paint brush to paint it on the leather. I am very impressed with the product. I'll just have to get the other colours! More experimentation tomorrow!
Enjoy your evening ( oops night!)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organized Chaos before Order*
> 
> It's still early in the morning and I have already been at work getting things organized and attending to 'desk work.' I am almost caught up though and I feel a bit better about things and like it will be a productive day. Sometimes it is hard to keep up with all the paperwork and stuff - especially when there are other deadlines due. Not to mention keeping the house in order and doing the regular chores like laundry and cooking and cleaning. There are times when I wish I didn't have to sleep.
> 
> But I realize that I am not the only one who goes through this, and at least I do enjoy what I do. In my eyes that makes me way ahead of the game. If my biggest complaint is having more ideas than time, I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> I spent the early part of the day yesterday doing errands and filling some orders and doing some other things that needed to be done. By the time I sat down to finish my painting, it was just after 3pm. (Where did the day go?!) so I buckled in and got pretty far on my pieces.
> 
> I have been thinking that I want to do a video showing both the crackling process and also applying the DecoArt Metallic Lustre metallic wax paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecoArt Metallic Lustre Wax Paint
> 
> This was my first time really using the Metallic Lustre and I needed to take the time to 'play' with it on some scraps of wood first and decide how I wanted to apply it to get the effect that I desired.
> 
> I think this product has wonderful potential in both the woodworking area and also the painting area. Because the paint is in a paste/wax form, it give a great deal of control when applying it, unlike liquid metallic paint. It is water soluble, which means that not only can you 'thin' it with water, but it also cleans up very nicely. It also means that it dries very quickly so you need to apply it and get it where you want it without too much messing around. I found this to be the part that needed the most adjustment on my side. It wasn't like a typical paste wax in the sense that you couldn't take your time buffing it out. You had to do smaller sections at a time. But the control was there, and I liked that.
> 
> I found that I used very little product to achieve the effect that I wanted for the skeletons. I used the small cosmetic sponges that are wedged shaped and wet them and squeezed them out. I then worked just a small bit (half the size of a pea) of the wax on the palette into the sponge. I then very lightly wiped the shimmering colors on the skeletons to give their bones a beautiful shimmer. I wanted very thin coverage that wouldn't cover up the tiny cracks and this was the perfect method for me to accomplish this.
> 
> I used the "Champaign" color for all the neon skeletons, as it is a very light beige that just warmed the color of the bones up and made them shine.
> 
> For the neutral colors, I used Black Shimmer on the black based skeleton, Copper Kettle on the Rust skeleton and Silver Spark on the grey skeleton. I still have to do the brown based skeleton with Iced Espresso, but I saved that for making the video. So far the results is great. I warn you all though - the effect I was going for is "subtle" and I feel that is what I achieved.
> 
> I will certainly do a better and more in-depth account of things later on when I am finished with everything. But I am really happy with the results for the most part.
> 
> At this point, my table looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the storm before the calm where everything is in progress and it is somewhat like organized chaos. But that will change soon, and hopefully today I will get things finished up and you can see everything all assembled. AND I hope to have a video showing the process too.
> 
> So off I go today. There is much to do and I want to get an early start. i hope you enjoy seeing these come together.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, Anna:
I found that the wax does dry quickly. I think because of the texture of it, I expected it to be able to move for a while after applying like regular paste wax would. I also found that adding water or applying it with a damp sponge helped. I was afraid to add water at first, but it does thin it nicely and makes the working time longer. I suppose it is adapting to a new product and all.

What I do love about it (besides the colors!) is that you can really control where you put it. Unlike liquid paint, you can easily sponge it just where you would like it - and buff the excess off with a damp sponge. I think we just need to play with it a bit and get used to it. I used the small white cosmetic sponges and they worked great. I think better than a brush would, depending on where you are applying them.

Keep me posted with your findings and I will do the same. Thanks for sharing your experiences. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*

Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.

I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.

So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.

Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.

I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.

She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.

I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.

Sheesh! :/

I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.

I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.

I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.

As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.

I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.

I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.

I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.

But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.

Hollywood has nothing to worry about.

I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.

I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.










I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*
> 
> Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.
> 
> I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.
> 
> So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.
> 
> Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.
> 
> I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.
> 
> She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.
> 
> I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.
> 
> Sheesh! :/
> 
> I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.
> 
> I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.
> 
> I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.
> 
> As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.
> 
> I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.
> 
> I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.
> 
> But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.
> 
> Hollywood has nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.
> 
> I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


Girl that was too funny! Looking forward to learning the techniques on painting the skeletons. Will this be the next issue of creative woodworks magazine?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*
> 
> Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.
> 
> I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.
> 
> So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.
> 
> Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.
> 
> I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.
> 
> She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.
> 
> I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.
> 
> Sheesh! :/
> 
> I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.
> 
> I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.
> 
> I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.
> 
> As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.
> 
> I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.
> 
> I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.
> 
> But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.
> 
> Hollywood has nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.
> 
> I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


Hi, Nancy!

I think that the next issue is the Holiday one and it will be in the one after that. It will come out in September I think. (It sounds like a while - but it will be here before you know it!) I am posting the video today (if I can get to it!) though so I will have a link to it here tomorrow "barring all disasters!" 

Hopefully it won't be too disappointing. 

Have a good one! Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*
> 
> Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.
> 
> I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.
> 
> So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.
> 
> Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.
> 
> I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.
> 
> She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.
> 
> I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.
> 
> Sheesh! :/
> 
> I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.
> 
> I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.
> 
> I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.
> 
> As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.
> 
> I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.
> 
> I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.
> 
> But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.
> 
> Hollywood has nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.
> 
> I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


Sheila it seems as though you set your self a huge target for such
a short time. I would have started all of that and finished nothing. LoL
How is the box sketch?

Jamie
Enjoying the sun filled days


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*
> 
> Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.
> 
> I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.
> 
> So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.
> 
> Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.
> 
> I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.
> 
> She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.
> 
> I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.
> 
> Sheesh! :/
> 
> I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.
> 
> I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.
> 
> I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.
> 
> As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.
> 
> I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.
> 
> I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.
> 
> But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.
> 
> Hollywood has nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.
> 
> I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


Morning, Jamie! (Or good afternoon to you!) 

Keith says that I am a "make work for myself" poster child. He is teasing me about the same thing - taking on too much. But I can't help but share the (many) ideas that I have for things. I think that is what will keep our magazine above the other one and hopefully the readers will not only be interested in it for the projects, but also to learn some new techniques and about new products too.

I know . . I know . . I am a glutton for punishment. I am in the home stretch though and I should have these done soon. Doing things this way is just part of my personality and I don't think I want to change that.

Take care and have a good day.  Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*
> 
> Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.
> 
> I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.
> 
> So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.
> 
> Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.
> 
> I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.
> 
> She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.
> 
> I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.
> 
> Sheesh! :/
> 
> I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.
> 
> I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.
> 
> I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.
> 
> As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.
> 
> I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.
> 
> I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.
> 
> But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.
> 
> Hollywood has nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.
> 
> I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


Good morning Sheila! I have always found your videos very well done and very informative. I have learned a lot by watching them and I'm looking forward to seeing your techniques for the paints. I really like the Metallic Lustre and I will follow your suggestion of the cosmetic sponges to apply it when I'm working with it again. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Video (Or at least trying to do so!)*
> 
> Let's just start off today by saying that I am not that great at making videos. I don't know why, but I get rather nervous when I try to make one. When I look back on what I did, I can usually pick it apart enough to shoot it over. (And over. and over) But that isn't always possible when I am showing techniques. Not unless I want to cut the pieces all over again. And sometimes there isn't time for that.
> 
> I had the idea yesterday that I would shoot a video showing both the process of adding the paint to crackle on the skeleton pieces, as well as adding the Metallic Lustre wax paste to make them shimmer. I realize that I already did a video of me applying the crackle to the "America!" pieces (you can watch it here - http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos - it is at the top of the page) but applying the same thing to the skeleton pieces was somewhat different. The smaller and more detailed pieces would make it difficult to apply the creme colored paint - especially with a flat brush as I had shown on the other project. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to do using a "deerfoot stippler" brush (a WHAT, you ask?) and I thought that the easiest approach was to shoot a short video.
> 
> So I saved one set of skeleton pieces so that I could use them in the video. When painting (or even cutting for that matter) you kind of get only one take. If you flub the shoot, then you have to start all over which means cutting the pieces again and prepping them to the point that they were when you need them.
> 
> Keith had a couple of short errands that he needed to do, so I had to move quickly. For some reason I feel foolish shooting a video and talking to the camera when he is sitting across the room. It always makes me feel even more awkward then I do already, and it is hard for me to concentrate.
> 
> I had everything set up and ready. As soon as he drove away, I dove in and started. Within a few seconds, the phone rang. (Sheesh!) It was my daughter, and she wanted to chat. I love talking to her and try not to put her off because I know she is on a busy schedule with working and school and everything, but this time I did tell her I would call her back in a bit. I had to do something first.
> 
> She was agreeable and I sat down for take 2. First I had to wait for Pancakes to finish his snack, as he was loudly crunching at my feet. The other two cats were sleeping though so I thought it was best for me to let him finish and hopefully he would go back to napping, which he did.
> 
> I went through the motions of shooting the segment, and I was pretty pleased with it. I had shown how to apply the top coat to three pieces, and didn't mess up or forget anything. I brought my camera to the computer to look at the footage and I was happy as it was clear and the lighting was good. Then, as I started watching it, I noticed that the camera had slipped down and the field of vision was just BELOW where I was working. Most of the pertinent areas that I was referring to were cut off at the top of the screen.
> 
> Sheesh! :/
> 
> I was glad I only painted a few pieces, although I really wanted to demonstrate the rib cage because it had a lot of cuts in it. I fought between painting the back of this piece or cutting another piece, or just moving on and showing things on another piece. Since these skeletons need to be sent out to the magazine soon, cutting another piece would just take too much time. Then I would have to do all the prep work too which would bring me to that point again. And besides - I still had a pile of unpainted bones in front of me. I just wanted to move on.
> 
> I began another take and started filming again. Just as I picked up the paint to begin demonstrating, I heard the roar of a motor starting up. It seemed that our lawn service had arrived and that they were here to cut the grass! It is not a small property, and they have a large (fast) ride on mower and then another guy comes around with the week whipper to do the trimming. Both are extremely LOUD. There was no way to continue.
> 
> I decided to use the next half hour or so to talk to my daughter. There were times when she could barely hear me over the noise, even though I closed most of the windows and was trying to hide in the bathroom when they were near the house. Fortunately, they moved quickly so there was still hope that I would be done before Keith returned.
> 
> As soon as they finished, I excused myself from my call. Danielle certainly understood, and we did get a chance for a short visit after all. I was still waiting for the Purolator truck to come to pick up a shipment that had to go out though, and I hoped that it wouldn't arrive in the middle of filming.
> 
> I shot two short segments rather quickly and I thought they went well. I noticed that there were times when I could have held the pieces lower on the screen, but I still think that what I did was acceptable. I got the point across and that is what counts.
> 
> I finished just in time before Keith came home. I was actually watching what I shot for the first time as he walked in the door. Talk about under the wire!  I spent the rest of the day finishing up the pieces and touching up the edges on all eight of them. By the time I finished, it was after 8pm and I was too tired to edit and post the video. I will do that today.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the outcome of the video, as it really helps demonstrate how easy the technique that I used is to do. That was my goal in shooting it. I will be able to tie the article to it for the magazine readers and that will help them understand things also. So it was time well-spent.
> 
> But it certainly doesn't come easy for me. It is sometimes so difficult for me to feel natural when I know the camera is rolling and I wish I could feel more at ease. I know that will come in time and I hope that the videos that I post do help people a little bit to better understand the process.
> 
> Hollywood has nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to do the edit and posting of it today, and I will link it here tomorrow. I was so tired last night that I went to bed (and fell asleep immediately) just after it got dark, around 9:30 pm. That is early even for me. But I did sleep through the night until nearly 6am this morning, so I know I needed it.
> 
> I am happy that I overcame the little obstacles that were thrown in my path yesterday. Little by little I will hopefully get better at shooting these videos. I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the video up for you by tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful day.


Hi, Anna:
I would love to know your thoughts on them as well. It is nice to hear how different people used them and what method worked well (or didn't work) for them. I hope you had a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Now We're Ready to Dance!*

OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)

However . . .

I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!

I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.

So . . .

I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!

On to "Plan B" . . .

I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.

When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.

The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)

What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .

TA DA!!!!

May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"










These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!










Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows! 

These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!

But . . .

I am not finished yet -

Next, we have the Neon group:










What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.

These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:










And Ms. Orange:










The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!

They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.

Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.

But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back! 

I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)

Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!

It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!

I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!

Happy Thursday


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Very kool Sheila. Bone dancing could be the next big thing.."moves like jagger"......... lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Thanks, Roger! (About as skinny as Jagger, too! LOL!)

Some days I have too much fun! Even Keith was smiling when he saw them! (Oh - how he doubts me sometimes!)

They look really cool in person too. Much better than the pics. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Good morning Sheila,
And you have another hit on your hands. Those Skeletons are great. Thank you for all of your hard work and for sharing the results with us.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


I am glad you like them Rick! As usual - it starts small and 'grows'! LOL I have to keep telling myself "quality NOT quantity" when it comes to new designs. There was no way I could make only one. They are much more fun in groups, I think. I hope you agree! 

Thanks for all your continued support and "likes" on my Facebook pages and such. It helps word get around and I appreciate that very much!

Take care and have a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Your work is amazing, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Thank you Lee! I hope they made you smile! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Sheila, these turned out great! Love the glow of the neon reflecting off the white metal of the fridge. Wonder what it would look like on black? Hmmm How are the head bones connected to the

neck bones? (Yes, I sang that in my head. Admit it, you did too) (See what you started Roger!) LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Thank you CFrye!
I decided to glue the head to the neck and the pelvis to the rib cage, although there is certainly no reason you can't joint them in as you did the limbs. I just thought it would give them a bit more stability being solid at the core of each piece. It is just my own preference though, and as I said - can be done either way.

I was actually humming that tune to myself during much of the project! Now how am I going to get it out of my head??? 

It will look equally stunning on black, as the sides are painted in the neon colors as well as under the cracks. This is one reason why I don't like painting the sides with the crackle color - besides the fact that it would be a LOT of extra work - I don't think it would look as nice. What would even be cool would be to brush a layer or two of Glow In The Dark paint over them! I am going to put that in the instructions, even though I didn't mention it here. I was afraid I was overwhelming people with options! 









 
DecoArt Glow In the Dark Medium

The fun just doesn't end! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Sheila but I'm sure the final Film will be very Glitzy
Skeleton Oscars. 
The last picture says it all, wonderfully happy

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Thanks, Jamie! I appreciate your confidence in me! 

The video is being uploaded as we speak. It is not very long, and to the point (unlike some of my posts here!) and I do think it will give an idea of how to apply both the Weathered Wood Crackle as well as the Metallic Lustre wax for this instance. It wasn't too bad to edit, as I made a template last time I used my editing software so it helped move things along faster.

See - I AM learning! lol

I wish you a great day! Cloudy and rainy here though. :/ But that is OK. My skeletons and I are all happy here inside. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Imagining glow in the dark skeletons with marionette strings and a video camera and…
You are right, the fun DOESN't end!!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Love it!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


These are too cute! I love them! And I love the way you have painted them. The Metallic Lustre is very subtle but very effective. But no rhinestones??LOL! Actually I think the rhinestones may have been a bit too much. I like the glitter on the bowties. Looking forward to watching the video later on.
Enjoy your evening Sheila. Sunny and warm here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now We're Ready to Dance!*
> 
> OK. So I lied. I don't have the video ready for you all today. I got involved in finishing things up and once again, I just ran out of time. By the time everything was done, it was after 9pm and not the time to start editing (I am not a great video editor and need all of my faculties in order to do so! 9pm after a long day just wasn't the time to start!)
> 
> However . . .
> 
> I DID get all of my eight skeletons FINISHED and they are all jointed and ready to play with! And they really came out COOL (I think!) and I hope you all agree!
> 
> I started out by going to the store to get some maybe 1/2" or so jump rings. You know what those are - the little rings that they use for jewelry. I thought that would be the easiest and neatest way to connect these little guys and girls together.
> 
> So . . .
> 
> I get to the store near me and yes, they have them. But I look in the package and they want $2.69 for a package of TWO RINGS!!! (YIKES!!!) Since I needed 8 DOZEN of them for these eight fun creatures, it was simply out of the question!
> 
> On to "Plan B" . . .
> 
> I had some silver wire at home, but I thought it would be neater and easier to connect the joints using the links from some silver chain that they had there. That way most of the shaping would be done already and things would look nice and uniform. The chain wasn't cheap either though ($9.95 per meter) and I figured by the size of the links I would need about 2.25 meters to complete all eight skeletons. So I went with that and wound up paying just over $25 for the chain.
> 
> When I got home, I was excited to see how this would work. I got my wire cutters and pliers and went to work on them. Much to my dismay, in order for the links to work properly, they had to be straightened and reshaped any way. Since the chain was cut to size, there was no taking it back for a refund, so I forged ahead using it.
> 
> The important thing is that it DID work nicely, but my thoughts were that I could have simply used the roll of 18 gauge silver wire that I had sitting on my shelf - and saved myself the extra $25. I suppose that was the price of the lesson that I learned for the day. I used the chain links on seven of the eight skeletons, but just for my own peace of mind (as I am going to recommend the 18 gauge wire in the instructions) I used the wire on the final pieces, and it worked perfectly. It was even faster because I didn't have to straighten it out before bending it into shape as I did with the links. Another valuable lesson learned! (I get smarter every day!)
> 
> What counts though, is the final outcome. Are you ready??? Here are pictures of the group . . .
> 
> TA DA!!!!
> 
> May I present - "The Neutral Colored Skeletons!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys and girls are 24" tall! They are made of neutral colors (Grey, Brown, Rust and Black) and I used the corresponding colors of Metallic Lustre paste on them. You probably can't see it in the pictures, but they have an amazing metallic shimmer in their corresponding colors. We are going for subtlety here folks - and I think that I have accomplished that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of "Ms. Silver and Mr. Brown." You can see that they have wonderful *sparkly* bows on them! (You know I had to get some sparkles in there! I love the idea of add-on bows, and I would think that they will even look cool if I chose to make some RHINESTONE covered bows!
> 
> These guys and girls just kind of hang loose, with all their limbs dangling! They would look great on a porch or hanging near a door way, where they can dance and sway in the wind! So many fun possibilities!!!
> 
> But . . .
> 
> I am not finished yet -
> 
> Next, we have the Neon group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did for these guys and girls was add some Earth magnets to the backs of them so they could stick on anything metal (my refrigerator here) I showed the whole thing so that you can get an idea of their actual size, which is about 18" each.
> 
> These are great because you can pose them any way you like. They also have wonderfully sparkly bow ties and head bows. Here's Mr. Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neon group are all coated with Campaign colored Metallic Lustre wax. I loved the light and subtle shimmer that it gave the bones without filling in the cracks of the crackle. This, in addition to leaving the backs and sides of the pieces the base coat bright neon color allows the base colors to show through with a suggestion of color, while unifying the four pieces by using the same top crackle coat (off white) and shimmer. They look like they just go together nicely!
> 
> They are loads of fun to play with and pose! and since the limbs are loose, they can be folded up gently for storage. Now of course, if one doesn't want to joint them this way, they can always simply glue the pieces together. But I find this much more fun and dynamic.
> 
> Today's goal is to first of all edit and post that video. It should be here for you all to see tomorrow, although as I say - it isn't one of my academy award winning efforts. It does however teach the process, and that is what is important. I also need to write the instructions for this project, and unfortunately for me pack them up for their journey to New Jersey to be photographed for the magazine. After spending the last several days working on them, it is hard to let them go and send them on their way. I know that is part of the plan, but sometimes when I make things I just like to enjoy them for a little while before sending them off.
> 
> But they will meet up with my crow pulling the cart and then eventually they will all come back home to me here. It will be like Christmas having them back!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these pieces. I also hope that they put a little smile on your face. I wanted them fun and enjoyable to make and I think I succeeded in that department. They were just as much fun to make as they are to look at! (The cats seem to enjoy them too!)
> 
> Did I go overboard here? I don't think so! If someone wanted a plain skeleton, what would they need me for? I think that offering options is something that I need to do and enjoy doing very much. Anyone can easily use just part of the instructions that I am going to provide and take these pieces as far as they want. Perhaps they just want them in neon colors. Or just simply painted white. That is OK too - because what is important to me is that everyone does something that will make THEMSELVES happy! I am just offering some suggestions that they can follow or not. I am sure that many of you have your own ideas, too!
> 
> It is all about being creative and all about fun. We only have one lifetime to enjoy ourselves and I think being creative is one of the best ways to do so. I hope you agree!
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I hope you have fun and find ways to make yourself and others smile. You will be amazed at how great it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday


Thank you again everyone!

Yes, Anna - It was with much restraint that I didn't use rhinestones on these pieces. I still think that they would look nice on the bow ties, though. But I didn't want to overwhelm people. Since the skeletons already took several layers to create, I thought it may be just a little too much to keep adding on. Although I think it would look cool!

Thank you for your comments, and also for the pictures you sent me. I am going to show one in the blog to show others what you did with the Metallic Lustres. It is good to hear how others use them too. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*

Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)

As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.

I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.

Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.

I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!

I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.

But what fun would that be?

It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.

I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.

While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.

Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:










It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.

But . . .

With the addition of some light washes of color:










It seems to come alive!

You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.

Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:










All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.

My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.

My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:










It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!

And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -










I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!

So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.

Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:










I think it looks wonderful!

In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.

I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Looking forward to making these!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thanks, Nancy! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Sheila, the embellishments are spot on. The video demonstrates the techniques well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you CFrye. I am glad you found them helpful. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Great video Sheila. I like the way you have built up the layers of different paints. I would never have thought to have used the Metallic Lustre over a crackled surface. I like it! As my brain is moving into the Christmas mode I'm thinking that this method would look great on the runners of your Winter Sled ornaments.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Yes Anna - I am actually planning some new patterns with runners just so I can use the Metallic Lustres on them! There are lots of great things these will work with! I am also very excited about them! I am glad you like the video!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


You are a creative, scrollgirl, arteeeeest.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you much, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## dshort824

scrollgirl said:


> *Skeleton Finishing Technique Video is Posted*
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. I am happy to say that I did manage to get the video edited and posted up on YouTube. I will be adding it to my video page on my site also over the next couple of days. (The video section is down the page a little bit)
> 
> As I stated before, what I am doing here is not rocket science. What I try to focus on in my patterns and teach to others, is that you don't have to use complicated techniques to get some really cool results. Yes - there are sometimes a couple of different steps you need to take, but braking things down into steps is very easy to do and simplifies the process even further.
> 
> I love working with DecoArt products for many reasons. To start with, they have a large variety of products available. While some of you may only be familiar with their Americana line of tole paints, I want you to be aware that they are only the tip of a very large iceberg. The more I looked into them and saw the many, many different types of paints, mediums and specialty products, the more I enjoyed using them and the more ideas I had for other projects. It just never seems to end.
> 
> Also, I love the fact that DecoArt products are not expensive. Most of their paints and mediums are under $2 per bottle and the bottles of them go really far. That means you can 'play' a lot without breaking the bank. And since they opened up their online store, it means that no matter where you live you are able to order from their full line of products - no more chasing from store to store looking for colors or products! I find them to be a great company to deal with.
> 
> I can pretty much say that everyone loved the skeletons as they were just base coated in the bright neon colors. I received many positive comments from those of you who really loved their bright and cheerful look. But I have also had many comments from you since then in which you say that you like the finished project even better. And I think they look better too!
> 
> I like to look at my patterns as more than just line work. I am sure that if I wanted to only provide line work to people to cut on the scroll saw, I would probably be able to put out probably five times the number of patterns that I do each year.
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> It would be much fun for me and I would think that it wouldn't be as much fun for you all to make. Not as much fun as trying something new and learning a new process.
> 
> I am often asked about what people should make to sell at craft fairs and sales. This occurs especially in the autumn, when there are many holiday shows and sales. People want items that will sell to the general public and they want something that will set their work apart from the other vendors at the shows.
> 
> While I find scroll work to be simply lovely, I also find that many people want a little bit more. As a woodworker, I truly appreciate items that are done in the wood's natural colors. But for ornaments and such, I think that people want something with a little color or sparkle to make them stand out on the tree. I find that the best selling pieces at many of the shows and craft fairs are things that are embellished one way or another.
> 
> Here is an example of one of my SLD365 - 8 Songbird Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice, and makes a beautiful piece.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> With the addition of some light washes of color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to come alive!
> 
> You don't have to have 'painting skill' either to be able to do this. Most of the lines are cut in the design all ready, and all you need to do is block in the shades. It makes a big difference, I think.
> 
> Another example I can give you is the SLD370 Holiday Ribbon Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did here was paint the frame red and then sponge on some gold metallic paint. It was so simple and fast and really made a wonderful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> My candle trays are another example. While some of them look beautiful done in hard wood, I realize that everyone can't afford to use exotic lumber for their projects and I try to give some options so that they can make their projects look special without a lot of extra expense.
> 
> My SLD415 Winter Wonderland Candle Tray uses just a couple of washes and some brush on glitter to really make this project shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take much to turn something 'ordinary' into something special!
> 
> And finally - I love the addition of things like beads and feathers. They add so much to projects like these SLDAOSet1 Southwestern Arrowhead Ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine these ornaments without the beads and feathers! And people report to me that these are always best sellers at shows and craft fairs!
> 
> So with that all said, I will continue to make patterns that stretch your imagination a little bit. I truly enjoy introducing others to these fun products and I love seeing how they use them in their own crafts and come up with their own ideas for them.
> 
> Anna - who frequently posts here on Lumberjocks.com sent me a picture last night of a bell ornament she cut from one of Keith's designs. While the bell was pretty in itself, Anna decided to use the Metallic Lustre on it, and then embellish it with rhinestones. Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> In any case, I will continue to try different finishing techniques and add on's to my projects and try to show you all what is available. Things like crackle, metallics and rhinestones may not all be to your liking, but they will be there for you if you want to be adventurous and try something different.
> 
> I did get my video posted yesterday, as I said, and the link to it is below. It is simple and pretty much straight forward, and if anything, it just shows how EASY it was to bring these little skeletons from ordinary to really cool! I hope you enjoy it and I hope you consider trying some of the techniques that I present to you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


You do beautiful work Sheila! Good instruction, love the pics too! You are very talented!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing *

It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.

I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.

I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed. 

With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.

But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.

Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.










Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers

Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing *
> 
> It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.
> 
> I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed.
> 
> With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.
> 
> But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers
> 
> Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Ahh, gr8 quote by Johnny. Have a good and safe weekend


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing *
> 
> It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.
> 
> I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed.
> 
> With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.
> 
> But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers
> 
> Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson
> 
> Happy Saturday!


You too, Roger! I hope you have a fun time! 

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing *
> 
> It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.
> 
> I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed.
> 
> With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.
> 
> But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers
> 
> Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Looking forward to November issue!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing *
> 
> It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.
> 
> I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed.
> 
> With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.
> 
> But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers
> 
> Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Have a great weekend Sheila. I am on my way to my brother-in-law's camp for the weekend of peace and food and fishing.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing *
> 
> It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.
> 
> I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed.
> 
> With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.
> 
> But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers
> 
> Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you Nancy! 
Rick - Have fun and be safe! It is beautiful on this side of the bay and I hope it is nice there as well!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing *
> 
> It's Saturday and another week is under our belts. As always, the time is just going by much too quickly, as we are halfway through the year already.
> 
> I am going to keep today's post short, because I am in the midst of writing instructions. Sometimes that is the hardest part of my job - as I tend to get easily distracted with questions and talking to others. But I am determined today to pretty much button up the instructions on the the skeleton project that I have worked on this week. The pieces are on their way to New Jersey (the magazine offices) to be photographed for publication and I would love to be able to have the instructions sitting on my editor's computer Monday morning.
> 
> I also need to finish writing and refine the instructions for the country crow pulling the cart of pumpkins project. While I created it and sent it to the offices a couple of months ago, it was bumped to the November issue (which we are working on now with these skeletons) and the materials are due on that also. Upon learning that it would be in a future issue, I immediately went on to other things and there it sat on back burner. But it is getting to be time to have things ready, so I really need to spend the day focusing on getting the work finished on both of these projects. No distractions allowed.
> 
> With that said, I am happy to announce that summertime has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday was a beautiful warm and sunny day and the weekend looks as if it will be the same. Even though I don't have time to go out and enjoy it today (although I may sneak in a walk!) I am planning on spending some time tomorrow doing some clean up on my car. It sorely needs a good detailing and I do enjoy doing that so I will accomplish two things in the process. Who knows - there may be a ride to the beach involved later on.
> 
> But that is only as a reward if I can focus and work hard at getting these instructions done. It will be something nice to work toward.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I may skip writing tomorrow. I'll see how it goes. Either way I will be back on Monday to give a report on my progress and the weekend's activities.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend yourselves. Hopefully you will have some nice weather. Either way, take the time to do something enjoyable and find a little bit of sunshine to call your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Unique Nature Wallpapers
> 
> Never continue in a job you don't enjoy. If you're happy in what you're doing, you'll like yourself, you'll have inner peace. And if you have that, along with physical health, you will have had more success than you could possibly have imagined. -Johnny Carson
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good morning Sheila! Johnny Carson said it well! How true. Have a great weekend and enjoy the sun. It's another beautiful day here and we are getting another week of sunshine and heat. Love it.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Day Off*

I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.

I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.

Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.










When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.

(Score one for being organized!)

I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.

So what was I to do with that day?

Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.

While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.

Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.

So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.

But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.

I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.

I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.

So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:










I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.

I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.

I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.

It is never too late to learn something new.

I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Sheila I cant imagine you ever being disorganised 
I LOVE that crow
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


You know Jamie - I had forgotten how much I liked him! I remember being sad because he came out so cool and I had to box him up and send him right away when I made him. Looking at all the pictures of him made me like him all over again.  It was fun to see!

I hope you have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Congratulations on the 'Real' day off! I was going say something about getting out of your comfort zone but you appear very comfortable with the paints. The roses are lovely. Well done! Enjoy the new/old creative outlet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Hi Sheila,
The crow never gets tired and so do I in admiring it. The cart and the combination of those pumpkins makes movement. Amazing.
The rose even with just 2 distinct colors gives a lot of impressions. The varying blends that you had in it is calling for someone special. Thanks for sharing.
Have a nice day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!












just had to show you these kittys, this happened at a friends house, knew you would enjoy it.hi to you, i miss hearing from you…i wonder if you put out a large bowl if pancakes or richard would get into it…there not kitens anymore, so you jut dont know…bye..bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


AWW! That is darling! Look at the TOES! 

I miss you too Bob! I have been so crazy with deadlines and everything it seems that I never catch up! I hope you are having a nice summer and that you are feeling well. Thanks for the smiles this morning! (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Good morning Sheila. Love the rose. I've bookmarked both the web pages you gave to browse through later. Thanks for sharing them. I had not heard of the Genesis heat set paints. I've never tried oil painting as I did not like the chemicals involved. I've always stuck with acrylics and water colours. The Genesis paints sound interesting. 
Enjoy your day. Clear blue sky here, warm with a nice breeze. Summer has been awesome so far on the West Coast!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Hi, Anna:
My 'other' paints arrived just now! (the Traditions!) Now I really have a lot of learning to do! I am very excited and if you would like to know more about the Genesis paints, I would love to help you out with information. They truly are wonderful!

It is HOT here in Nova Scotia (we don't say that too often!) and summer has definitely arrived! I only did errands today and still need to finish my article on the Metallic Lustre! No playing today! 

Hopefully we will have many more nice days ahead. I am glad you have lovely weather also.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Love the flowers! Would make a good wood burning project!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Off*
> 
> I spent the day Saturday writing instructions. Even though the skeletons were finished and on their way to the magazine for publication, I still had the job of explaining step-by-step how to recreate them. Sometimes that process takes longer than making the actual project.
> 
> I have learned along the way to take many pictures. Even if I am unsure as to which direction the project will head, I have never regretted having photos of the process that I used to build a certain item. Even if I don't use all the photos, it serves to document the process I used and makes writing logical instructions much easier.
> 
> Besides writing the instructions for the skeletons, I also needed to write them for the crow pulling the pumpkin cart project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that was bumped to a later issue, I moved on to what needed to be done at the time and I never finished up. I was not looking forward to this task, as I had built the project a couple of months ago, but once I began I was pleasantly surprised that I had taken a great deal of pictures of the process, and they were already edited and color corrected and it made everything much easier. I simply following the story board that I had created and it all went very easily.
> 
> (Score one for being organized!)
> 
> I finished everything up by Saturday afternoon and I decided that Sunday I would take a real day off. I say a 'real' day off because most of my days off are spent either running around somewhere or working on other things or cleaning. This would be a "really-truly-do-what-you-want-to-do-day-off." And I can't tell you how long it has been since I had one of those.
> 
> So what was I to do with that day?
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have really been wanting to do some serious painting. Not the kind of painting for mass production or to recreate over and over again, but the kind of painting that you spend a good deal of time creating and make only one of. Kind of like 'fine art' painting as I call it. I love painting wild animals and things in nature and I had done so several years ago. You can see some of the paintings that I created on my Gallery page on my site.
> 
> While some of these were done with acrylic paints, several of them were done using Genesis heat-set paint. I had found out several years ago that I cannot use traditional oils because they make me ill. But I do like the Genesis paints. What makes them different is that they are made to stay 'wet' and workable until you heat set them with a heat gun or in your oven. They have no smell whatsoever and are workable forever if you don't heat them. I can testify to that because my set is about 15 years old and the palettes that I have of mixed colors work as if I mixed them yesterday. They are made by the same people who make FIMO polymer clay and the principle is pretty much the same. The good thing is that they work like oils and feel like oils too and you can apply all of the principles (color mixing, etc.) that apply to oil paints to them. (Except the mess and smell) I had forgotten how much I like them.
> 
> Last week I ordered a full set of paint from DecoArt called "Traditions". This is DecoArt's version of 'oil' paint. It is made of acrylic and performs much like oil paints and I had been debating on whether to try it for over two years now. Many of my painting friends on Facebook have talked about an online learning community called "Art Apprentice Online" which has many classes and studies on using this brand of paint. I have been watching it for quite a while and have wanted to join and take some classes, but I always talked myself out of it. Finally, I took the plunge and purchased some of their e-magazines which contain several video lessons and the bug bit me again. I really wanted to learn more about painting. While I did create some nice paintings in the past, I wanted to learn more about color and theory and line and composition and all of that other stuff. It is something that I have always been interested in and has always been a passion of mine.
> 
> So I took the plunge (with Keith's encouragement) and ordered up a good variety of supplies for my new hobby. It felt really good to do this and as I said, it renewed my interest in paint and art in general.
> 
> But while waiting last week for my new paints to arrive, I stumbled across another incredible painting site. This one is Kingslan.com and it is the site of Ann Kingslan and Mary Gibilisco, who are two of the best art teachers I know of. I have heard of them time and time again and once at a painting convention I had tried to take a class with them and it was full. I never knew that they had such a wonderful and extensive site. I immediately got lost in it and realized that they too had online lessons and classes. Their prices were very reasonable and I wound up buying a subscription to their video classroom for a month just to try, as well as purchasing some pattern packets. The cool part was that Ann and Mary teach exclusively using Genesis paint, and I was fortunate that I had everything I needed to give some things a try.
> 
> I literally dusted off my case of paints and brushes for Genesis and I spent the day yesterday in my version of heaven. I particularly liked a project called the Color Wheel Wreath which explored theory and mixing all the main values of the color wheel. Not only was the project pretty, but it taught all the major mixes and values of the spectrum. It would be the perfect starting point for me.
> 
> I decided however not to do a wreath, but to do each flower individually on a 5" x 5" tile. This way I could 'complete' a flower each day, and I thought I would have more uses for the tiles than a large wreath (I could make coasters, or a vignette of small paintings). Besides that, it wouldn't be so overwhelming to me.
> 
> So yesterday I got started, and not only did I mix my 28 color green palette for leaves, but I finished the first flower of the wreath - the Wild Rose, which covered the yellow values. Here is how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty proud of it. I just scanned it in for this morning, but I may take a better picture using my light box later on today. It may not be perfect, but I feel that it is a good start. I learned so much just from this one flower and even though I started out in the morning feeling awkward and clumsy, I was starting to get the hang of things and feel like I learned quite a bit in the process. It was a great way to spend my day off.
> 
> I suppose that I am lucky that I have such a wonderful job that I do every day. I realized that what I choose to do for relaxation isn't very far off from the things that I do in my every day job. I love art and creating in general. Be it with painting or woodworking or any type of crafting at all. I don't know what drives me, but I have always been like this, and I am so very fortunate that my life is as it is, and it allows me to follow my passion.
> 
> I decided that I need to take at least one day a week to do this type of creating. While many of you may not see the difference in doing this than my every day work, I can tell you it is great. And in the long run, it will make me a better designer on many other levels too.
> 
> It is never too late to learn something new.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!


Thanks Erwin! Your wood burning is amazing! Isn't it funny how we start to think in different media?? I am glad you like it. It's all so much FUN! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on the Metallic Lustre Water-based Wax*

I am going to have to keep this short today. Some things came up and I have some things to do today. I just wanted to write so you all aren't concerned and have at least a little something to read with your coffee.

I worked on the article for the DecoArt Metallic Lustre yesterday and I will be doing the final revisions on it today. In writing the article, I experimented a bit with it and I must say that I am even more impressed with this product that I was before.

I love the fact that it is a paste wax, yet still a water based product. This means that while it feels like a typical paste wax, it can be thinned down with water to any consistency and applied in a variety of different ways for many different looks. While I won't share the entire article here, I did want to show you a couple of the key ways that I used it.

One thing that I am aware of is the many woodworkers that like to have the wood grain showing through. As a test, I took out one of my older projects the SLD360 Rocking Reindeer project to see how I could dress it up. I used a damp cosmetic sponge to apply a thin layer of wax on the top only of the rocker (I didn't want to get the metallic paste on the sides, as they were intricately scrolled and would have looked sloppy) and I just lightly tapped a little bit of the metallic past on it. The color I used was Copper Kettle and the shine was just amazing. It actually gave a deep, metallic finish to the runner, while still allowing the grain to show through. I think it made the project look even better:










I did several other experiments, but one other that I will show you here was to take a basic black frame:










And some Silver Spark Metallic Lustre and this time I used a sea sponge to apply it to the frame.










By simply sponging it into place, it turned this cheap $3 frame into a really beautiful piece in about 2 minutes. One quick coat of clear spray and it looked like an expensive frame that you would get from a photo shop. This would work great on frames that you may have that have some marks or scuffs on them. The marbled pattern really can hide a multitude of imperfections, and make a beautifully classy frame for your woodworking projects or photos.










And the best part - there are no nasty fumes and clean up is fast and easy.

I am really in love with this new product. With the upcoming holiday crafting, I can see many applications in my woodworking projects where I will be able to use this. It should be available in your local craft stores soon, but if you can't find it, you can order it directly from DecoArt at the link above. I think it will make a wonderful addition to many projects and make them just that much more special.

I hope you all have a great day today. It looks like it is going to be another warm one here. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you have and enjoyable time.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Metallic Lustre Water-based Wax*
> 
> I am going to have to keep this short today. Some things came up and I have some things to do today. I just wanted to write so you all aren't concerned and have at least a little something to read with your coffee.
> 
> I worked on the article for the DecoArt Metallic Lustre yesterday and I will be doing the final revisions on it today. In writing the article, I experimented a bit with it and I must say that I am even more impressed with this product that I was before.
> 
> I love the fact that it is a paste wax, yet still a water based product. This means that while it feels like a typical paste wax, it can be thinned down with water to any consistency and applied in a variety of different ways for many different looks. While I won't share the entire article here, I did want to show you a couple of the key ways that I used it.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is the many woodworkers that like to have the wood grain showing through. As a test, I took out one of my older projects the SLD360 Rocking Reindeer project to see how I could dress it up. I used a damp cosmetic sponge to apply a thin layer of wax on the top only of the rocker (I didn't want to get the metallic paste on the sides, as they were intricately scrolled and would have looked sloppy) and I just lightly tapped a little bit of the metallic past on it. The color I used was Copper Kettle and the shine was just amazing. It actually gave a deep, metallic finish to the runner, while still allowing the grain to show through. I think it made the project look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did several other experiments, but one other that I will show you here was to take a basic black frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Silver Spark Metallic Lustre and this time I used a sea sponge to apply it to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By simply sponging it into place, it turned this cheap $3 frame into a really beautiful piece in about 2 minutes. One quick coat of clear spray and it looked like an expensive frame that you would get from a photo shop. This would work great on frames that you may have that have some marks or scuffs on them. The marbled pattern really can hide a multitude of imperfections, and make a beautifully classy frame for your woodworking projects or photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best part - there are no nasty fumes and clean up is fast and easy.
> 
> I am really in love with this new product. With the upcoming holiday crafting, I can see many applications in my woodworking projects where I will be able to use this. It should be available in your local craft stores soon, but if you can't find it, you can order it directly from DecoArt at the link above. I think it will make a wonderful addition to many projects and make them just that much more special.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It looks like it is going to be another warm one here. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you have and enjoyable time.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


That reindeer really is rockin… Super nice. That paint looks simple and ez to transform anything.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Metallic Lustre Water-based Wax*
> 
> I am going to have to keep this short today. Some things came up and I have some things to do today. I just wanted to write so you all aren't concerned and have at least a little something to read with your coffee.
> 
> I worked on the article for the DecoArt Metallic Lustre yesterday and I will be doing the final revisions on it today. In writing the article, I experimented a bit with it and I must say that I am even more impressed with this product that I was before.
> 
> I love the fact that it is a paste wax, yet still a water based product. This means that while it feels like a typical paste wax, it can be thinned down with water to any consistency and applied in a variety of different ways for many different looks. While I won't share the entire article here, I did want to show you a couple of the key ways that I used it.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is the many woodworkers that like to have the wood grain showing through. As a test, I took out one of my older projects the SLD360 Rocking Reindeer project to see how I could dress it up. I used a damp cosmetic sponge to apply a thin layer of wax on the top only of the rocker (I didn't want to get the metallic paste on the sides, as they were intricately scrolled and would have looked sloppy) and I just lightly tapped a little bit of the metallic past on it. The color I used was Copper Kettle and the shine was just amazing. It actually gave a deep, metallic finish to the runner, while still allowing the grain to show through. I think it made the project look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did several other experiments, but one other that I will show you here was to take a basic black frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Silver Spark Metallic Lustre and this time I used a sea sponge to apply it to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By simply sponging it into place, it turned this cheap $3 frame into a really beautiful piece in about 2 minutes. One quick coat of clear spray and it looked like an expensive frame that you would get from a photo shop. This would work great on frames that you may have that have some marks or scuffs on them. The marbled pattern really can hide a multitude of imperfections, and make a beautifully classy frame for your woodworking projects or photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best part - there are no nasty fumes and clean up is fast and easy.
> 
> I am really in love with this new product. With the upcoming holiday crafting, I can see many applications in my woodworking projects where I will be able to use this. It should be available in your local craft stores soon, but if you can't find it, you can order it directly from DecoArt at the link above. I think it will make a wonderful addition to many projects and make them just that much more special.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It looks like it is going to be another warm one here. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you have and enjoyable time.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila,
That metallic luster can change the natural wood into somewhat like a granite or marble finish. I thought it is for aluminum or silver look. You make the difference by combining black with silver. I like the natural wood color but with your creativity, I am changing my mind to follow your steps. 
Suggest the reindeer must have eyes…probably a rhinestone will do. Amazing 3d creation with scrollsaw.

Thanks for sharing.
Have a nice day.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Metallic Lustre Water-based Wax*
> 
> I am going to have to keep this short today. Some things came up and I have some things to do today. I just wanted to write so you all aren't concerned and have at least a little something to read with your coffee.
> 
> I worked on the article for the DecoArt Metallic Lustre yesterday and I will be doing the final revisions on it today. In writing the article, I experimented a bit with it and I must say that I am even more impressed with this product that I was before.
> 
> I love the fact that it is a paste wax, yet still a water based product. This means that while it feels like a typical paste wax, it can be thinned down with water to any consistency and applied in a variety of different ways for many different looks. While I won't share the entire article here, I did want to show you a couple of the key ways that I used it.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is the many woodworkers that like to have the wood grain showing through. As a test, I took out one of my older projects the SLD360 Rocking Reindeer project to see how I could dress it up. I used a damp cosmetic sponge to apply a thin layer of wax on the top only of the rocker (I didn't want to get the metallic paste on the sides, as they were intricately scrolled and would have looked sloppy) and I just lightly tapped a little bit of the metallic past on it. The color I used was Copper Kettle and the shine was just amazing. It actually gave a deep, metallic finish to the runner, while still allowing the grain to show through. I think it made the project look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did several other experiments, but one other that I will show you here was to take a basic black frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Silver Spark Metallic Lustre and this time I used a sea sponge to apply it to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By simply sponging it into place, it turned this cheap $3 frame into a really beautiful piece in about 2 minutes. One quick coat of clear spray and it looked like an expensive frame that you would get from a photo shop. This would work great on frames that you may have that have some marks or scuffs on them. The marbled pattern really can hide a multitude of imperfections, and make a beautifully classy frame for your woodworking projects or photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best part - there are no nasty fumes and clean up is fast and easy.
> 
> I am really in love with this new product. With the upcoming holiday crafting, I can see many applications in my woodworking projects where I will be able to use this. It should be available in your local craft stores soon, but if you can't find it, you can order it directly from DecoArt at the link above. I think it will make a wonderful addition to many projects and make them just that much more special.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It looks like it is going to be another warm one here. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you have and enjoyable time.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Sheila that Reindeer looks amazing 
The grain really pops

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Metallic Lustre Water-based Wax*
> 
> I am going to have to keep this short today. Some things came up and I have some things to do today. I just wanted to write so you all aren't concerned and have at least a little something to read with your coffee.
> 
> I worked on the article for the DecoArt Metallic Lustre yesterday and I will be doing the final revisions on it today. In writing the article, I experimented a bit with it and I must say that I am even more impressed with this product that I was before.
> 
> I love the fact that it is a paste wax, yet still a water based product. This means that while it feels like a typical paste wax, it can be thinned down with water to any consistency and applied in a variety of different ways for many different looks. While I won't share the entire article here, I did want to show you a couple of the key ways that I used it.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is the many woodworkers that like to have the wood grain showing through. As a test, I took out one of my older projects the SLD360 Rocking Reindeer project to see how I could dress it up. I used a damp cosmetic sponge to apply a thin layer of wax on the top only of the rocker (I didn't want to get the metallic paste on the sides, as they were intricately scrolled and would have looked sloppy) and I just lightly tapped a little bit of the metallic past on it. The color I used was Copper Kettle and the shine was just amazing. It actually gave a deep, metallic finish to the runner, while still allowing the grain to show through. I think it made the project look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did several other experiments, but one other that I will show you here was to take a basic black frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Silver Spark Metallic Lustre and this time I used a sea sponge to apply it to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By simply sponging it into place, it turned this cheap $3 frame into a really beautiful piece in about 2 minutes. One quick coat of clear spray and it looked like an expensive frame that you would get from a photo shop. This would work great on frames that you may have that have some marks or scuffs on them. The marbled pattern really can hide a multitude of imperfections, and make a beautifully classy frame for your woodworking projects or photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best part - there are no nasty fumes and clean up is fast and easy.
> 
> I am really in love with this new product. With the upcoming holiday crafting, I can see many applications in my woodworking projects where I will be able to use this. It should be available in your local craft stores soon, but if you can't find it, you can order it directly from DecoArt at the link above. I think it will make a wonderful addition to many projects and make them just that much more special.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It looks like it is going to be another warm one here. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you have and enjoyable time.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila, I'm loving the Metallic Lustre too. So far I've only got the Copper Kettle. I wanted to see how I'd like the product before I got any more. I have now ordered all the colours from DecoArt and they are on their way. I can think of lots of ways of using this paint. We had a bunch of wooden picture frames stored away and today my hubbie stripped them all down so we can try some new finishes on them. Fun times ahead! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on the Metallic Lustre Water-based Wax*
> 
> I am going to have to keep this short today. Some things came up and I have some things to do today. I just wanted to write so you all aren't concerned and have at least a little something to read with your coffee.
> 
> I worked on the article for the DecoArt Metallic Lustre yesterday and I will be doing the final revisions on it today. In writing the article, I experimented a bit with it and I must say that I am even more impressed with this product that I was before.
> 
> I love the fact that it is a paste wax, yet still a water based product. This means that while it feels like a typical paste wax, it can be thinned down with water to any consistency and applied in a variety of different ways for many different looks. While I won't share the entire article here, I did want to show you a couple of the key ways that I used it.
> 
> One thing that I am aware of is the many woodworkers that like to have the wood grain showing through. As a test, I took out one of my older projects the SLD360 Rocking Reindeer project to see how I could dress it up. I used a damp cosmetic sponge to apply a thin layer of wax on the top only of the rocker (I didn't want to get the metallic paste on the sides, as they were intricately scrolled and would have looked sloppy) and I just lightly tapped a little bit of the metallic past on it. The color I used was Copper Kettle and the shine was just amazing. It actually gave a deep, metallic finish to the runner, while still allowing the grain to show through. I think it made the project look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did several other experiments, but one other that I will show you here was to take a basic black frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Silver Spark Metallic Lustre and this time I used a sea sponge to apply it to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By simply sponging it into place, it turned this cheap $3 frame into a really beautiful piece in about 2 minutes. One quick coat of clear spray and it looked like an expensive frame that you would get from a photo shop. This would work great on frames that you may have that have some marks or scuffs on them. The marbled pattern really can hide a multitude of imperfections, and make a beautifully classy frame for your woodworking projects or photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best part - there are no nasty fumes and clean up is fast and easy.
> 
> I am really in love with this new product. With the upcoming holiday crafting, I can see many applications in my woodworking projects where I will be able to use this. It should be available in your local craft stores soon, but if you can't find it, you can order it directly from DecoArt at the link above. I think it will make a wonderful addition to many projects and make them just that much more special.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. It looks like it is going to be another warm one here. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you have and enjoyable time.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning all! I was away most of yesterday and didn't get home until later and honestly I was too tired to answer here. :/ Long day!

In any case, I do appreciate your comments.

Roger - that is one of my all time favorite patterns. This year I want to do some standing reindeer, but I am still thinking about what I am going to do to make them special. You will have to stay tuned. 

Bert - I have really enjoyed exploring different products and creating faux finishes. It is amazing how these simple techniques can transform pieces into something spectacular. I love the natural color of wood also in many cases, but there are times when the wood is not so attractive and we need to dress it up a bit. As you see with the reindeer - you can add color and still see the natural wood grain. You just need to use the right products.

Jamie - I chose this piece because i also loved the finish. I sanded the reindeer pieces with fine grit paper and some mineral oil after shaping. Yes - this took time - but look at the results! Then I coated the pieces with some spray lacquer. It looks warm and rich and I am also thrilled with how it came out.

Anna - you need to keep me posted on what you are working on with the Metallic Lustre. I am sure that I just touched the tip of the iceberg here and I will love to see how you decide to apply this to your daily work. Thank you as always for sharing with me. I certainly enjoy seeing your pieces!

Thanks all for your comments. Yesterday was a somewhat trying day and it was nice to come home to hear from my friends. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.

I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.

I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.

I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.

I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.

So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:

"She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™

And a cat picture . . .










Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


My Linda and I always enjoy the cat picture, this is one of your best!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Thanks, Nailbanger! I know I have been posting so much about WORK that I have neglected my cat picture fans!! Today was the purrrrrr-fect day to (cat)ch up!  I am glad you enjoy it! I thought it was cute!

Have a great one! Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Most of your, and other, cat pictures I copy and E-Mail to my wife's office. Just a way to lift her day. Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


You as well, Jerrell! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. I will definitely keep you up to date with what I'm doing with the Metallic Lustre. I'm working on a wedding present at the minute and I'll be at the cutting stage this afternoon. 
I'm happy to hear you are getting some summer weather. Hope it hangs in there during August!
We can't complain about our weather!
Enjoy


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Cant beat some nice sunshine Sheila

Have a sublime day

Jamie


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
I think a better way that you can make is the crib for the cats that goes along with the lampshade post that Keith can make on the lathe… That is the one that comes into my mind. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short. Yesterday I spent most of the day away, as I needed to attend a funeral and by the time I returned home, I was rather tired. It was very warm out here in Nova Scotia - summer has definitely arrived. The afternoons have been hot and sunny and the best part of the day was the actual drive to and from Digby.
> 
> I returned home late in the afternoon and after changing and trying to cool off myself and the cats, I finished writing my article on the Metallic Lustres. I was happy to see the nice responses that I received in showing it yesterday. I do think this product has a good place in both the woodworking and painting fields.
> 
> I called it an early night and wound up sleeping a little later than usual. The warm and restless nights were taking their toll, I expect.
> 
> I have one more hurdle before I can move on to new things and I will accomplish that today. I need to make a version of the 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments pattern that shows the Artist's Club surface that they will be selling. This will only involve swapping out the photographs with those that show my own pieces.
> 
> I am already thinking in the direction of what to do next. I want to design some new projects for my own site, as Keith has several new designs again and it has been a little while since I have done that. There are many possibilities. And with the summer going by so quickly, I know before long that autumn and the holidays will be here.
> 
> So I will keep things short today. I'll leave you with today's "Queenism" from the "Queen of your own life" Facebook page:
> 
> "She decided that today she was in charge of how she would react to people, places and things. After all, it didn't matter whether others liked her or not as long as she loved herself." - Queenisms™
> 
> And a cat picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Thank you all for your thoughts! I hope you have a great Thursday! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Building a Foundation*

So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'

I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.

While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.

Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.

What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.

Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.

So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)

I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.

And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.

But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.

So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.

While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.

I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!

Happy Thursday!

It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe










My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


You remind of the time I told someone I didn't have time to something and was told that wasn't true but rather I chose to use the time for something else.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


I suppose it all comes down to priorities. Whether we realize it or not, we prioritize nearly everything in our lives. We also rank tasks according to necessity and importance to us. Perhaps at the time you told him that you didn't have time for what he wanted you to do, you had things that were more important to you that needed to be done. There is nothing wrong with that. As I get older, I realize that saying 'yes' to too many things that aren't high on my priority list can be destructive to me. And that in turn affects all who I come in contact with in my life. There is a feeling of peace and also a feeling of control when you are able to say "no" guilt-free. Overextending yourself or doing something out of guilt is something that many of us do too often and it drains us so we can't appreciate the things we love. Bottom line is that we need to take care of ourselves in order to be good for others. 

Thanks for your comment.

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


Good morning Sheila,
I can't wait to see what you come up with next! It is like waking up on Christmas morning before getting to see all of the presents.
Rick


----------



## Ply

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


Some hard and fast goals..deadline is two weeks,.give or take a month
..
Research whether more leaves fall from trees in a meadow or on a riverbank during a picnic..
Time how long it takes a hersheys kiss to completely melt in your mouth…with and without the help of a good red wine…
Find out if there is any truth to the rumor that the average number of boats passing a shady spot on the river is 36 per afternoon.
See if you can keep a cat in your lap while rocking in a rocking chair for at least 60 minutes..
Count the shades of blue in the sky…
Find out once and for all how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop..(I know the answer but can't tell you 

These are things we need to know.

Thanks for being such an inspiration…take a break, you sure deserve it.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


Morning Sheila, Jay Wells makes some good points on how to enjoy life to the fullest!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable  in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


A question…. why do we need somebody to notice that …. we are happy?
An answer…. because everything is done and we notice them too.
The truth is… we dont notice what they noticed if we are not done yet.
Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


Thank you all for your nice comments. Erwin - you are correct. Jay has some really good points. I sometimes get so caught up in things that I forget to stop and enjoy the day to day. I have been better at catching when I do that though and I really do take some time when I need it.

Bert - I just think that Keith liked seeing me doing something that I really love. I did feel happy after painting my flowers the other day. I really felt good that I had such an amazing life. And I appreciated even the smallest thing, like a couple of hours to just be 'me' and do what I want for no other reason than because "I wanted to" We all need that from time to time.

Have a good day everyone. I am glad you stopped by to say 'hi!'

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Building a Foundation*
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be 'done.'
> 
> I don't even remember the last time that I could say that. It has to be months.
> 
> While it is a good feeling to have everything that I need to do accomplished, it also leaves me feeling a bit uneasy. I am as you may have noticed a 'goal-driven' person. I have learned to make good use of my time, but only when there are clear goals in front of me. I love a challenge - and nothing kicks me into a higher gear than when someone doubts me or implies that I can accomplish something.
> 
> Vague goals don't count for much. While it is good to have long term and short term goals, I often find that if I push my deadlines too far into the future, I disregard them. I need to set hard and fast dates to achieve certain things, or I wind up looking at them as frivolous. And then nothing gets accomplished.
> 
> What I find as I get older is just how much control we have over our lives and what we accomplish. Many of us complain that there isn't enough time to do the things we would like, but in really looking at and analyzing things, more often than not things don't get done due to our own choices. That's not saying it is bad, as we are the only ones who can prioritize our objectives. If you ever noticed, the really important things are the things that we put at the top of the list. Those are the things that are attended first.
> 
> Most of this prioritizing is done sub-consciously, as we go through our daily lives. We tend to make mental lists of what we would like to accomplish for any particular day, week, month or even year. These lists are liquid in nature though and every day events affect the order continually, and we are revising it over and over again. Some things are more stable in their position than others - like going to our jobs or making enough money to pay our mortgage, etc. But many are very flexible and tend to float up and down the list of priorities depending on what else the day or days have served us. These include things like cleaning out the closet or painting a room or any of our leisure time activities. Usually these things aren't pressing as much as the life-sustaining things and are the first things we bump to the bottom - many times rightfully so.
> 
> So when I say that I am "done", I suppose that really isn't the case. There are things here that I want and need to do that have been neglected as I have accomplished my recent objectives. There is some general organizing and straightening that has to be done, as well as posting some receipts for the business. (Paperwork such as that frequently slides to the bottom of my list very easily!)
> 
> I know I need to design more things for myself and the web site. These past two months or so have filled my time completely with projects for the magazine and my wholesalers. While that will pay off more in the future, and is very necessary to keep my business going, it will feel good to be able to design something for my own site and customers that I will be able to release immediately. There is so much that I am thinking of that I can't wait to begin.
> 
> And finally there is my new 'hobby' of expanding my education in painting. My set of new paints arrived the other day and I am anxious to use them and get to know them. While I realize that I can't just drop off work and play all the time, I need to establish a pattern of allowing myself some down time on a regular basis in order to pursue some things that are important to me. We all need that and we tend to cheat ourselves out of our own pleasure and happiness by putting that priority on the bottom of the list.
> 
> But life is short. And I truly believe the key to contentment is to find a good balance in our lives. The other day - after I took the day for painting for myself - Keith mentioned to me that he "liked relaxed Sheila" and he saw a difference in my demeanor. I DID feel better, too. Not only did I feel good because I got to have some fun, but I also came back to work on Monday with a wonderfully positive attitude about my job. As a result, I finished off some nagging loose ends that I wasn't looking forward to doing very much. And I finished them off feeling good about them and I believe that I did a better job because of my positive attitude. I no longer felt as if I was depriving myself from my free time and the things I wanted to do for fun. No matter how much I love my work, I still need those moments to not be 'working' or 'available' as it can be exhausting and draining at times.
> 
> So today will be a general organizational day. I plan to do a little tidying up, post some receipts and think about some new goals to challenge myself. While I have some ideas of what I want to accomplish, they are vague and not really sharply defined, and I need to bring them into better focus so I can begin working on them.
> 
> While looking in it may seem that I am doing little today, in reality I am building a foundation for the next round of accomplishment. As with many foundations, they aren't always seen in the finished project. But they are definitely there and without them, the project wouldn't exist.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. I hope you all remember to take time to look into yourselves and do not only what is important to others, but also to yourself. Build your own foundation strong so that you can take on the world!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> It is not the beauty of a building you should look at; its the construction of the foundation that will stand the test of time. - David Allan Coe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat 'Pancakes' - my eyeglass holder! Just because I needed a picture!


Hi Sheila, there will never be enough hours to do all the things the creative brain thinks of. The important thing is to enjoy what you are doing at the time you are doing it. When I retired I got rid of my watch - never wear one at all now - my stomach and the daylight is good enough to tell the time - unless I have a plane to catch!
Enjoy! Just back from a great photographic day. Will share later.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Odds and Ends*

Another short post today. I promise when I get rolling on the new designs I will take more time to do some more in-depth posts. Lately life is just getting in the way of things. I know that happens though and I am just rolling with it.

I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. Chipping away. If I am anything, I am patient. I understand that everything in this world can't be instant. I think that is one of the things that cause anxiety in people sometimes. Things keep moving faster and faster and we are so used to having everything done immediately that we forget how to be patient and allow things to come in their own time. Then we wonder why things are so stressful.

I did a lot of small things yesterday that needed to be done. But none of that would be interesting to you. It was a full day and a hot day and before I knew it, it was supper time.

I had intended to spend some of the day painting and relaxing and working on the next flower of my color wheel wreath, but I didn't really even begin that until after supper. That was fine by me though, as I feel that I accomplished a lot over the course of the day. Many of the little odds and ends that I did had been nagging me for a while and it was good to put them behind me.

I only spent a couple of hours painting, but they felt good. I am finding that this class is great for teaching mixing, and I like the style of teaching that Mary presents. She lays down the procedure for us then turns us loose to do our own thing. Our finished pieces don't have to look like cookie cutter replicas of hers.

That's one thing I like about painting. The variables. It scares some people away, but to me, it allows each piece to be unique and each artist to have their own style. Woodworking is so much more exacting. You follow a line and build a project and they all look pretty much identical when they are done. The wood itself gives the variance and character. I am sure that is why some woodworkers refuse to paint their pieces. I respect that.

The second piece in the color wheel was the Day Lily. It was the Orange-Yellow flower that followed the Yellow Wild Rose. I was pleased in the end with how it came out, but I am not so happy with my leaves. I think I was getting tired because they look over-blended and muddy a bit. Not as nice as on the first piece for sure. After fighting with it for a while, I did the smart thing and put it down. I dried the piece and I will give myself some time and go back and correct it later. I am sure that I will feel better about it then.

Here is an example of the piece - bad leaves and all :










It isn't hideous but it isn't beautiful either. Especially the leaves. The important thing is that I mixed the colors nicely and that was my main goal in taking this class - to get a good grasp on mixing the values correctly.

Today I have to do several things. Among them is to try to get my dear Pancakes to the vet. The other day he tore a nail on his foot. Last night I noticed it is not looking right. It doesn't look infected or anything like that but it is out of place and there is dried blood on his foot. He doesn't favor it at all or lick it even, but I think I should have it looked at just to be sure. I don't know if I will be able to get in the vet though, and that means a traumatic trip with him to Yarmouth. I wouldn't want it to get infected though and I don't know enough about it to decide if it is OK. That will take up much of the day.

I have other errands also, so it will be busy. Hopefully all will work out for the best.

It is Friday already and another week is under our belt. It is cooler and raining - but it is a nice, gentle rain and is preferable to the heat of the past few days.

I hope you all have a good day today. Stay cool and be creative!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Another short post today. I promise when I get rolling on the new designs I will take more time to do some more in-depth posts. Lately life is just getting in the way of things. I know that happens though and I am just rolling with it.
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. Chipping away. If I am anything, I am patient. I understand that everything in this world can't be instant. I think that is one of the things that cause anxiety in people sometimes. Things keep moving faster and faster and we are so used to having everything done immediately that we forget how to be patient and allow things to come in their own time. Then we wonder why things are so stressful.
> 
> I did a lot of small things yesterday that needed to be done. But none of that would be interesting to you. It was a full day and a hot day and before I knew it, it was supper time.
> 
> I had intended to spend some of the day painting and relaxing and working on the next flower of my color wheel wreath, but I didn't really even begin that until after supper. That was fine by me though, as I feel that I accomplished a lot over the course of the day. Many of the little odds and ends that I did had been nagging me for a while and it was good to put them behind me.
> 
> I only spent a couple of hours painting, but they felt good. I am finding that this class is great for teaching mixing, and I like the style of teaching that Mary presents. She lays down the procedure for us then turns us loose to do our own thing. Our finished pieces don't have to look like cookie cutter replicas of hers.
> 
> That's one thing I like about painting. The variables. It scares some people away, but to me, it allows each piece to be unique and each artist to have their own style. Woodworking is so much more exacting. You follow a line and build a project and they all look pretty much identical when they are done. The wood itself gives the variance and character. I am sure that is why some woodworkers refuse to paint their pieces. I respect that.
> 
> The second piece in the color wheel was the Day Lily. It was the Orange-Yellow flower that followed the Yellow Wild Rose. I was pleased in the end with how it came out, but I am not so happy with my leaves. I think I was getting tired because they look over-blended and muddy a bit. Not as nice as on the first piece for sure. After fighting with it for a while, I did the smart thing and put it down. I dried the piece and I will give myself some time and go back and correct it later. I am sure that I will feel better about it then.
> 
> Here is an example of the piece - bad leaves and all :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hideous but it isn't beautiful either. Especially the leaves. The important thing is that I mixed the colors nicely and that was my main goal in taking this class - to get a good grasp on mixing the values correctly.
> 
> Today I have to do several things. Among them is to try to get my dear Pancakes to the vet. The other day he tore a nail on his foot. Last night I noticed it is not looking right. It doesn't look infected or anything like that but it is out of place and there is dried blood on his foot. He doesn't favor it at all or lick it even, but I think I should have it looked at just to be sure. I don't know if I will be able to get in the vet though, and that means a traumatic trip with him to Yarmouth. I wouldn't want it to get infected though and I don't know enough about it to decide if it is OK. That will take up much of the day.
> 
> I have other errands also, so it will be busy. Hopefully all will work out for the best.
> 
> It is Friday already and another week is under our belt. It is cooler and raining - but it is a nice, gentle rain and is preferable to the heat of the past few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Stay cool and be creative!


Sheila that is lovely
I wish you stayed closer
We are in a heatwave. 

Be well
Jamie


----------



## DavidBethune

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Another short post today. I promise when I get rolling on the new designs I will take more time to do some more in-depth posts. Lately life is just getting in the way of things. I know that happens though and I am just rolling with it.
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. Chipping away. If I am anything, I am patient. I understand that everything in this world can't be instant. I think that is one of the things that cause anxiety in people sometimes. Things keep moving faster and faster and we are so used to having everything done immediately that we forget how to be patient and allow things to come in their own time. Then we wonder why things are so stressful.
> 
> I did a lot of small things yesterday that needed to be done. But none of that would be interesting to you. It was a full day and a hot day and before I knew it, it was supper time.
> 
> I had intended to spend some of the day painting and relaxing and working on the next flower of my color wheel wreath, but I didn't really even begin that until after supper. That was fine by me though, as I feel that I accomplished a lot over the course of the day. Many of the little odds and ends that I did had been nagging me for a while and it was good to put them behind me.
> 
> I only spent a couple of hours painting, but they felt good. I am finding that this class is great for teaching mixing, and I like the style of teaching that Mary presents. She lays down the procedure for us then turns us loose to do our own thing. Our finished pieces don't have to look like cookie cutter replicas of hers.
> 
> That's one thing I like about painting. The variables. It scares some people away, but to me, it allows each piece to be unique and each artist to have their own style. Woodworking is so much more exacting. You follow a line and build a project and they all look pretty much identical when they are done. The wood itself gives the variance and character. I am sure that is why some woodworkers refuse to paint their pieces. I respect that.
> 
> The second piece in the color wheel was the Day Lily. It was the Orange-Yellow flower that followed the Yellow Wild Rose. I was pleased in the end with how it came out, but I am not so happy with my leaves. I think I was getting tired because they look over-blended and muddy a bit. Not as nice as on the first piece for sure. After fighting with it for a while, I did the smart thing and put it down. I dried the piece and I will give myself some time and go back and correct it later. I am sure that I will feel better about it then.
> 
> Here is an example of the piece - bad leaves and all :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hideous but it isn't beautiful either. Especially the leaves. The important thing is that I mixed the colors nicely and that was my main goal in taking this class - to get a good grasp on mixing the values correctly.
> 
> Today I have to do several things. Among them is to try to get my dear Pancakes to the vet. The other day he tore a nail on his foot. Last night I noticed it is not looking right. It doesn't look infected or anything like that but it is out of place and there is dried blood on his foot. He doesn't favor it at all or lick it even, but I think I should have it looked at just to be sure. I don't know if I will be able to get in the vet though, and that means a traumatic trip with him to Yarmouth. I wouldn't want it to get infected though and I don't know enough about it to decide if it is OK. That will take up much of the day.
> 
> I have other errands also, so it will be busy. Hopefully all will work out for the best.
> 
> It is Friday already and another week is under our belt. It is cooler and raining - but it is a nice, gentle rain and is preferable to the heat of the past few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Stay cool and be creative!


Hi Sheila,
I have a suggestion for you.
My daughter called me recently and wants me to make some Fairy Doors for her.
Apparantly it's the new rage for gardens and placing at the bottom of trees??
I didn't even know what they we're until I googled them. Anyhow I've done an extensive search and no one offers plans for them. I'd buy them and I'm sure others would as well.

Here's a picture of one but there are many pictures posted … just no plans available???


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Another short post today. I promise when I get rolling on the new designs I will take more time to do some more in-depth posts. Lately life is just getting in the way of things. I know that happens though and I am just rolling with it.
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. Chipping away. If I am anything, I am patient. I understand that everything in this world can't be instant. I think that is one of the things that cause anxiety in people sometimes. Things keep moving faster and faster and we are so used to having everything done immediately that we forget how to be patient and allow things to come in their own time. Then we wonder why things are so stressful.
> 
> I did a lot of small things yesterday that needed to be done. But none of that would be interesting to you. It was a full day and a hot day and before I knew it, it was supper time.
> 
> I had intended to spend some of the day painting and relaxing and working on the next flower of my color wheel wreath, but I didn't really even begin that until after supper. That was fine by me though, as I feel that I accomplished a lot over the course of the day. Many of the little odds and ends that I did had been nagging me for a while and it was good to put them behind me.
> 
> I only spent a couple of hours painting, but they felt good. I am finding that this class is great for teaching mixing, and I like the style of teaching that Mary presents. She lays down the procedure for us then turns us loose to do our own thing. Our finished pieces don't have to look like cookie cutter replicas of hers.
> 
> That's one thing I like about painting. The variables. It scares some people away, but to me, it allows each piece to be unique and each artist to have their own style. Woodworking is so much more exacting. You follow a line and build a project and they all look pretty much identical when they are done. The wood itself gives the variance and character. I am sure that is why some woodworkers refuse to paint their pieces. I respect that.
> 
> The second piece in the color wheel was the Day Lily. It was the Orange-Yellow flower that followed the Yellow Wild Rose. I was pleased in the end with how it came out, but I am not so happy with my leaves. I think I was getting tired because they look over-blended and muddy a bit. Not as nice as on the first piece for sure. After fighting with it for a while, I did the smart thing and put it down. I dried the piece and I will give myself some time and go back and correct it later. I am sure that I will feel better about it then.
> 
> Here is an example of the piece - bad leaves and all :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hideous but it isn't beautiful either. Especially the leaves. The important thing is that I mixed the colors nicely and that was my main goal in taking this class - to get a good grasp on mixing the values correctly.
> 
> Today I have to do several things. Among them is to try to get my dear Pancakes to the vet. The other day he tore a nail on his foot. Last night I noticed it is not looking right. It doesn't look infected or anything like that but it is out of place and there is dried blood on his foot. He doesn't favor it at all or lick it even, but I think I should have it looked at just to be sure. I don't know if I will be able to get in the vet though, and that means a traumatic trip with him to Yarmouth. I wouldn't want it to get infected though and I don't know enough about it to decide if it is OK. That will take up much of the day.
> 
> I have other errands also, so it will be busy. Hopefully all will work out for the best.
> 
> It is Friday already and another week is under our belt. It is cooler and raining - but it is a nice, gentle rain and is preferable to the heat of the past few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Stay cool and be creative!


Hi Sheila.
Love the painting. I'm really looking forward to getting back to painting in the winter and checking out some of those painting courses. Hope Pancakes is OK.
Enjoy! We are having a heatwave this weekend. We are lucky here as we will always get a breeze off the water. I wouldn't like to be up the Valley this weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Another short post today. I promise when I get rolling on the new designs I will take more time to do some more in-depth posts. Lately life is just getting in the way of things. I know that happens though and I am just rolling with it.
> 
> I did a lot of odds and ends yesterday. Chipping away. If I am anything, I am patient. I understand that everything in this world can't be instant. I think that is one of the things that cause anxiety in people sometimes. Things keep moving faster and faster and we are so used to having everything done immediately that we forget how to be patient and allow things to come in their own time. Then we wonder why things are so stressful.
> 
> I did a lot of small things yesterday that needed to be done. But none of that would be interesting to you. It was a full day and a hot day and before I knew it, it was supper time.
> 
> I had intended to spend some of the day painting and relaxing and working on the next flower of my color wheel wreath, but I didn't really even begin that until after supper. That was fine by me though, as I feel that I accomplished a lot over the course of the day. Many of the little odds and ends that I did had been nagging me for a while and it was good to put them behind me.
> 
> I only spent a couple of hours painting, but they felt good. I am finding that this class is great for teaching mixing, and I like the style of teaching that Mary presents. She lays down the procedure for us then turns us loose to do our own thing. Our finished pieces don't have to look like cookie cutter replicas of hers.
> 
> That's one thing I like about painting. The variables. It scares some people away, but to me, it allows each piece to be unique and each artist to have their own style. Woodworking is so much more exacting. You follow a line and build a project and they all look pretty much identical when they are done. The wood itself gives the variance and character. I am sure that is why some woodworkers refuse to paint their pieces. I respect that.
> 
> The second piece in the color wheel was the Day Lily. It was the Orange-Yellow flower that followed the Yellow Wild Rose. I was pleased in the end with how it came out, but I am not so happy with my leaves. I think I was getting tired because they look over-blended and muddy a bit. Not as nice as on the first piece for sure. After fighting with it for a while, I did the smart thing and put it down. I dried the piece and I will give myself some time and go back and correct it later. I am sure that I will feel better about it then.
> 
> Here is an example of the piece - bad leaves and all :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't hideous but it isn't beautiful either. Especially the leaves. The important thing is that I mixed the colors nicely and that was my main goal in taking this class - to get a good grasp on mixing the values correctly.
> 
> Today I have to do several things. Among them is to try to get my dear Pancakes to the vet. The other day he tore a nail on his foot. Last night I noticed it is not looking right. It doesn't look infected or anything like that but it is out of place and there is dried blood on his foot. He doesn't favor it at all or lick it even, but I think I should have it looked at just to be sure. I don't know if I will be able to get in the vet though, and that means a traumatic trip with him to Yarmouth. I wouldn't want it to get infected though and I don't know enough about it to decide if it is OK. That will take up much of the day.
> 
> I have other errands also, so it will be busy. Hopefully all will work out for the best.
> 
> It is Friday already and another week is under our belt. It is cooler and raining - but it is a nice, gentle rain and is preferable to the heat of the past few days.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Stay cool and be creative!


The fairy doors are really cute! I have heard about them from others and they do look interesting. I never really thought of making a pattern for them, but it is certainly something to consider. Thank you so much for posting the picture! 

Jamie - I think if we lived nearby we would have a wonderful time creating (in between our scones and tea breaks!) I have come to regard you as a good friend and I hope that if I ever come across to your side of the Atlantic, we can actually meet. Wouldn't that be fun?!

Anna - it is going to be very warm again here, and I am going to take some time to get out and enjoy the weather. As I said in today's blog, I may take a short break form writing, but I won't be far. It is time to enjoy what is put in front of us. Pancakes is unable to get into the vet until August. One of the draw backs of living in a country setting. But his foot looks improved, and he allows me to apply a peroxide/water mix to it twice daily to ward off infection. I think he will be OK - as he doesn't favor it at all and besides the tear in the claw, it doesn't look bad. So I am sure if I stay on top of it, nature will take its course and with him being otherwise healthy, it should heal. I don't know if the vet would have been able to do anything but give him a shot or something like that anyway. It saved him the extreme anxiety of the car trip. We will just hope for the best. 

Have a wonderful weekend. Thank you all for your comments and friendship!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Those In-Between Times*

This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.

It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.

I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.

I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.

There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.

Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.

Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.

I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand. 

I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.

I'll be back soon.










This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


As some one said, stop and smell the roses, whether they be flowers, thoughts or feelings, somethings just
need to be enjoyed properly. Thank you for sharing and enjoy your journey.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


Girl you work so hard that I get tired! Lol! Enjoy the beach and spend time with your Partner. See you soon.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


Good morning Sheila. Life gives us all times to slow down and recharge the batteries. Take advantage and enjoy the summer, beach time, quality time with friends and family, painting, scrolling or whatever your heart desires. The yesterdays do come too quickly! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


I, too have taken a lull from wood turning not because I want to but because I found a new interest that has overtaken my hobbies. Pyrography has grabbed my interest like nothing ever has before. I'm working on it to improve my skills but alas, I cannot work on it as much as I want to. The intense concentration to take great care and the precision required for a good/wonderful results takes a toll upon my eyes, fingers and neck/back and it tires me out. Not only that but my optometrist says I am developing a cataract in my left eye but it is way too early to operate on. However , I keep trying.

You need to take some (as much as you want or need to) time for yourself to do what is needed or what you want to do regardless of what you have been doing on a daily basis! Come back feeling refreshed/recharged and full of whatever you need to do. We will understand and miss you but we will survive. Take care and don't worry!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


I wish that LJ's had a 'Like' button! So far, so good. It was a beautiful day and we went for a nice long walk (guess where???)



















THE BEACH!!! 

Thank you for all the support! I am going to take a couple of days to follow my whims. I am sure that will make the rest of the year much more productive and happy. I think this will be good on many levels. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


Good! Enjoy! Take care!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


Too often we start doing something because it is fun and exciting and keep doing it because (we think) it has become expected. Photography was like that for me. Toward the end I kept buying stuff that never got used to try to rekindle the fire. Take care of you Sheila. Follow your whims and not what others want from you. God bless.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


I'm jus catchin up… lol. It's already Monday. I gotta look forward to this weekend..


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Those In-Between Times*
> 
> This week has seemed strange. I have been tying up a lot of loose ends, organizing and finishing up many things that have been hanging for a while. All bits and pieces.
> 
> It seems that I have been really busy, but have little to talk about or to show here.
> 
> I suppose that happens though, as every day can't be remarkable. By definition, the term* remarkable* means worthy of notice, unusual or extraordinary. I can't really say that anything here has been that. Just busy day-to-day things.
> 
> I have been writing my blog here for three years now almost on a daily basis. What started as a way to help my business has evolved into so much more than that. From it I have gained support, advice and most importantly - many wonderful friends.
> 
> There are days occasionally when I miss writing and I do miss the interaction with you all, too. I admit it is nice when you miss me when I don't write. It makes me feel like I am contributing to your day in a good way when I post here each morning. You all add a great deal to my life.
> 
> Right now in my life there are a couple of things going on though that I need to look after and think about. Just some sorting, I suppose. Perhaps I just need to take some time to watch the trees grow and the river flow by - even if it is only for a little bit. I am not really going anywhere, but rather just taking time to 'be' - without expectations or commitments. Those of you who know me know that these lulls don't happen often in my life. It just seems that all the stars have lined up that way and that instead of pushing things, I need to stop and listen and allow things to take their course.
> 
> Caring for ourselves this way is probably the most important thing we can do. Not only for ourselves, but for all of those around us. For when we find our own inner peace is when we are able to be our best to others.
> 
> I don't think I will be gone long. I have things that I want to do and ideas that I want to share. I just need some time in between to take a breath and think. I know you will all understand.
> 
> I'll still be lurking around my computer and commenting and such -but perhaps not so formally or as often as I normally do. I hope to find some time to get to the beach - as it is already the latter part of July and I have yet to go. We'll have to just see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I hope you have fun and take time to enjoy the days as they come. Yesterdays come much too quickly.
> 
> I'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. - Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803 - 1882)


 like


----------



## scrollgirl

*Checking In*

I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.

It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.

Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.

The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.

And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.

I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.

I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.

My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.

But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.

In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.

I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.

I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.

There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.

We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Glad to have you back Sheila. Mornings haven't been the same. I just finished moving the wood shop and now have to set everything back up and wired so I can start cutting again. Not looking forward to that but it must be done and being retired gives me the needed time. This year has been so stressful for me and I need to get back into the swing of things and cutting does take my mind off of things. Say hi to Keith for me.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Will do, Rick. Getting that shop in order may be something that you aren't thinking you will enjoy, but once you do it you will be glad you did. It will feel good to be back at the saw again and creating things. I bet it will lift your spirits also - especially when you start giving your projects or selling them.

I will definitely give Keith your best. Thank you for your thoughts. I hope things calm down for you also. 

Sheila


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Shelia,

Please know that even in the darkest of times, there are many more friends than you realize who miss your voice and who pray that what ever your load may be lightened, just as the dawn sun puts the brilliant colors in the morning sky.

Take care and be comforted by the strength of the One who cares for all.

Herb


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Hi Sheila,
Now I can connect the bits and pieces just like parquetry… just to let you know… that I am very thankful for you because you made comments on the violin restoration despite the situation you were in. The easiest way to be brighter again is switch on the lights and regain the energy. I also feel the same that Keith has about his father. My sister at 11 years old died with cancer. Just extend my regards to him as well. I know both of you have strong hearts. 
Time will come that these will be over.
I include you n your loveones in my prayers this Sunday. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Thank you Bert. Your thoughts are much appreciated. I haven't been a diligent in answering my emails because I have been away a lot and rather preoccupied. But I am getting back to things and I appreciate everyone's understanding. It was just a lot of things in a row, and it took me away from work enough that I wasn't able to focus on the good parts as much. But we are taking a breath and it is allowing us to get our bearings. I appreciate your friendship as well and receive much inspiration and comfort from my friends here on Lumberjocks.

Thank you.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


You are a rock, Sheila. A fixed point of sanctuary in turbulent seas. As my wife, Sue is. She has been through it these past few weeks with me and my back injury. It must be, at least, very tiring. I can't imagine what your artist friend is going through. I tried to think of what it would be like if I lost all my boxes, my home, my clothes etc. I think I would be devastated.

Thank goodness you have your creativity to help you get through life's problems. Often, in times of woe and worry, I have found that mine is somehow heightened. Perhaps its a self protection mechanism. All I know is I look forward to seeing more of your creative work and reading your blog. In the mean time I'm glad you have taken time to yourself to enjoy your talents.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Good morning Sheila. You have a great community of creative friends around you who can understand the challenges you are going through right now. We are all here for you. The darkest hours are before the dawn and this too will pass. 
Enjoy your creativity and I look forward to seeing the new designs. Regards to Keith.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Thank you bot so much Martyn and Anna. There are some days that I just don't feel very much like a rock. I get frustrated or angry at the way things work out. It is a tough planet we live on and I have learned that we need to choose what to focus on and how we will face certain obstacles and that will dictate our own peace and happiness. Some days are easier than others to do this. Sometimes life gets really tough. It is often easy to get caught up in things and let them get the best of you.

or . . .

We can focus on the good things that are in our life. If we look hard enough, we are able to find them. While we can't always make the bad things disappear, we can try to live the best life we can with the hand that is dealt. And ultimately we are able to cope better.

I find a great amount of comfort in my fellow artists and friends. When creating, it helps me focus on the things I love in the world. As Martyn said - emotions can also heighten creativity. I believe that is because creativity is driven by emotion. The best art in any form usually is.

Thank you both for being my friends and my cornerstones. You are both very important to my life.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


I agree that the positive is much more important, Sheila. At the risk of offending (though I obviously don't want to) have a look at this





 (Always look on the bright side of life - Monty Python)

A friend of mine, who died early, had it played at her funeral.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Thank you Martyn. It does make me smile. I loved that movie! I admire your friend, too. I hope when my turn comes, I can look at things with the same optimism that I try to look at during life. We shall see . . .


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Glad you're back! So sorry to hear about your family and friends and will put in my prayers. I have been working still on the pretty pumkin ornaments you designed. I cut and painted several dozen of sets of 6. Next will be the masks. Take care Sheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Really sorry to hear of all that Sheila. This is a saying that I have always treasure, "Friends become our chosen Family".
Prayers and thoughts for you, your friends, and, your family, including your "chosen" ones.  Seeing the pic you posted reminded me of this one I took of the sky out west when returning home once from a visit with my kids. To me, it looks like a horse running, which, I believe is one o the most beautiful things to see.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Welcome back Sheila! I will now think of you with every pink cloud sighting  When you were speaking of focus earlier it made me think of photography, which is all about focus and point of view. Here's an image from May 21, 2012 Joplin, MO the day before the one year anniversary of the F5 tornado that destroyed so much of the South end of town. The shell of St. John's hospital is in the back ground. The spirit of the city in the foreground.









God bless!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In*
> 
> I thought it was about time that I check in with all of you. It has been a rough couple of weeks for several people that I care very much about, and while I myself am doing OK, seeing people that I love and care about so much in pain has been very difficult.
> 
> It began with the passing of my dear friend Ellen's brother. Ellen is my friend Bernie's wife and I consider them my Canadian parents. From the moment I met them, they have taken me under their wing and have been with me through many difficult times in my life and have shown me love and caring and made me one of their family. I have been through many ups and downs in the past several years and one thing I knew even on the worst of days was that they would be there for me for anything that I needed. We have spent just about every holiday together in the last nine years since I came here to Canada, and although most of them I haven't been able to spend with my own children, I have always had them there. They let me know that the word 'family' goes way beyond blood lines. It was hard to see someone I loved so much in pain.
> 
> Another thing that I found out was that an artist friend of mine that I met through a wonderful painting site lost her entire home to a fire last Monday. Over the past two years, we (her painting friends) have witnessed the huge amount of love and work that she and her husband had put into renovating a beautiful house in Cape Cod. She had painted amazing wall murals, created an incredible studio to work from, and restored and displayed many family treasures that were irreplaceable.
> 
> The fire hit in the wee hours of the night, and fortunately she was in the studio awake with her dog (she is a night owl and works at night, and her husband was away at work also) and was able to get out in time with only the dog and her phone to call the fire department. Her house was completely destroyed including every piece of clothing, and everything she owned and she had little that was able to be salvaged. While we are all grateful that she is unharmed, she is devastated and it will be nearly a year until she can even think of returning there. I had never 'known' anyone who had lost everything so quickly like this, and seeing her struggle to cope and rebuild is difficult. But seeing the support and outpouring from her friends - both those who she has met in person, and those she has not - has been a beacon of light and has shown the good in people. It shows me that even in this messed up and troubled state that the world is in, there are so many kind and good people who care about others, no matter how many miles are between them. I know my friend will recover from this painful and terrible event and in the end be even stronger. But watching her struggles still hurts. I wish I could do more to help.
> 
> And finally, our own little family here is going through some struggles ourselves. Keith's dad has been fighting cancer for over a year and he has had some very rough times. I am not going to detail anything here because I don't feel that it is appropriate to do so, but it has consumed my of my thinking these past weeks, and it is nothing I want to really discuss. Some things are best kept private.
> 
> I have known Keith for about four and a half years now. We met at a very troubled time in my life and we immediately became friends. Because of the troubles I was having, I was afraid that some people would look down on me, but Keith's mom and dad accepted me from the first day they met me. As they got to know me, they looked through the difficulties and bad decisions that I had made in my life and have always made me feel cared for and loved and like one of the family. Even at our first Christmas together, Keith's mom - who always gave each of the family members a stocking filled with goodies - had one there for me. Each stocking had the name embroidered on it, and I was surprised to see that she had made one for me so I fit in. It made me feel accepted and loved and like one of the family.
> 
> I love Keith's family very much. They are small, but very close-knit and they are always there for each other. His mom and dad are wonderfully supportive, kind and we always know that they are there for us if we need them. I have written many times of the wonderful visits and dinners we share with them. We never seem to run out of things to chat about and we find a great deal of pleasure just visiting with them. That is how a family should be. I never wonder why he is the way he is, and why I care so much for him. I just look at his family and the answer is right there.
> 
> My heart has been so heavy these past days that I haven't even wanted to write. I know that many look up to me to be positive and look for the good in things. I am the queen of the pink cloud. But sometimes it is more difficult to find pink clouds among the grey. And some days I am just worn out.
> 
> But I miss you all, and I miss hearing from you and about your days. I have spent the last week or so lying low as far as the computer was concerned and just trying to get my own thoughts sorted out. I do think that is necessary, but I also think that being that way is a temporary thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I have been working on some new designs. They have been slow-going, but they are progressing and I hope to have something good to show you all by tomorrow.
> 
> I have found that creating has helped make me feel better. I get so many beautiful notes and letters from customers who appreciate my designs and show me how they use them or tell me stories of how the recipients of things designed by me enjoy them and it makes me very happy. You all know that I love what I do and if I am able to do something that not only sustains my living, but also brings a bit of joy to others, than I am one fortunate lady. There are so many things in my life I am grateful for.
> 
> I am going to spend the day today working on my new patterns. I figure that I will ease myself back into daily blogging as time and creativity permits. I have many ideas that I want to implement and I think that working on them and creating something that will hopefully bring joy and smiles to others will bring me back to a good place.
> 
> There are pink clouds ahead. It is just some days that we have to look a bit harder to find them. Even in art, you need the dark colors to contrast with the light colors to make things more beautiful and interesting. I find that going through some dark times truly makes me appreciate the light days in my life even more. You just need to be patient.
> 
> We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light. - Earl Nightingale


Thank you Nancy, Roger and CFrye. I missed you all too. Being away just showed me how much I have come to look forward to hearing what everyone was up to. It always keeps me in a good and positive place. It is good to be back. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*

First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.

I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.

I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.

I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:










As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.

As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.

I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.

But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.

As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)

I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.

When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.

Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.

I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.

I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.

Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.

Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!

I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.

So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.

I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


I have a soft heart for our pets also. They are your kids when the 2-legged ones leave the nest. We give our boys laxatone everyday to help with the hairballs. With as much as they like it, I've thought of takin some myself… lol. Hope your Sunday is gr8 with the same for the week ahead.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


LOL, Roger! When I was in the States, they had flavoured Laxatone. (Beef, Fish, etc.) You think they would make it for humans in a 'beer' flavour for the guys and a 'chocolate' flavour for us gals!

Yes - Rich has been with me through thick and thin. He is more like a dog than a cat. The smartest of the bunch (don't tell the other two) and he was so good too. I know he knew we were getting him help. About half way home he was curled up in my lap in the car and let out a huge 'sigh!' I knew at that moment he would be OK. Poor sweet thing was probably so relieved to be without pain! The doc was fabulous though and even though it cost me $200 in the end, it was worth it.

I hope you have a great day as well! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Hi Sheila,
So glad that things "worked out" ok for Richard and you. It is quite upsetting when you don't know what is going on, just that something is wrong. I would move to the new vet asap. He sounds like one of a kind.
Have a good day,
Rick


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Glad things worked out for Rch.It's upsetting to watch our babies in pain and not know what to do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you both Rick and Nancy. Yes, it is almost like having a sick child. I do think I will continue to go to the new vet. He was very kind and caring and while it may seem expensive to some, to think that he had to come and open the office for a personal visit was really good. I couldn't imagine having to wait until Monday to care for Rich. I am happy to report he is very much back to his normal self, albeit tired. I am very relieved.

I hope you both have a nice Sunday. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Not much more helpless a feeling as not knowing what or how to fix someone you love, especially when they can't tell you. You are blessed to have a supportive partner in Keith. So glad Richard is better! The new pattern looks pretty, like an applique off a quilt. Looking forward to seeing the rest. Thanks for sharing and God bless.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Hi Sheila,
I'm glad to hear things worked out well for your little buddy. That vet sounds great! Caring service is not dead yet!
The new pattern looks intriguing. I'm trying to put a season on it without much luck! Looking forward to see it all.
Have a great day. Another sunny summer one here - that's almost a month with sunshine and no rain!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing and Adventures with Richard the Cat*
> 
> First off - I want to thank you all for the nice warm welcome back. It feels good to know that so many of you missed my daily postings and that I am not just babbling on here to myself each day when I write. Although, sometimes I don't think that would be terrible, as somehow writing things down really helps me sort my thoughts and make a plan of action. In any case, I missed talking with many of you each day and it is good to be back in the swing of things.
> 
> I did get some drawing time in yesterday. I am working on a couple of series of designs that I think will be pretty nice. They will all be related, but they will be sold in sets of three designs per pattern. As usual my mind thinks of too many variations to be practical. So I just had to draw the line and pick a number out of the air and go from there.
> 
> I spent the past week working on the line drawings. Even though I only spent an hour or so here or there, I think I have what I need to make thing work how I see them in my mind. Now comes the fun part of assembling the pieces, and of course cutting the designs themselves.
> 
> I am still not ready to let you know what the entire idea is yet, but I did make a teaser of a portion of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is going to be a bit of fun cutting. I hope it will be just enough detail so that even those new to the scroll saw will be able to successfully make it. I am beginning to get excited about them as they come together, and I am looking forward to seeing them finished and ready.
> 
> As I was minding my own business drawing, I began to notice that my cat Richard was showing signs of discomfort. He had gone into his box several times and at times gave a little cry. Now he is pretty vocal to begin with, so at first I thought nothing of it, but after several times in and out it dawned on me that he was having issues. He was also licking in between his visits which was much more than the general clean-up that cats do.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith who was getting ready go out for a bit and he agreed that something was up. Of course it was Saturday afternoon and we wondered if we did run into trouble what our options would be. I called our usual vet but wasn't optimistic that they would be able to see him. Last week when Pancakes (our other cat) tore a nail from his foot, they gave a date to see him to be sometime in August. I have been nursing that ouchie by bathing it in a mix of peroxide and water, as per their instructions and thankfully it seems to be healing nicely.
> 
> But bowel issues are another story. Anyone who has had trouble in this area knows the pain and discomfort that accompanies not being able to evacuate, and a cat is no different. I called the vet and there was a message on their machine that in an emergency another vet, a little farther from town, would be on call. I copied the number "just in case" things got worse. The message stated that it would be a minimum $100 charge for them to see a pet in an emergency and anything that is done would be additional. Apparently they didn't want people jumping the gun and bringing in non-emergent pets just because they were impatient.
> 
> As the afternoon went on, I continued drawing, but Rich seemed to get worse. He was very unsettled and as time went on, he seemed more and more distressed. Finally, at about 5pm, I called the emergency number, as I didn't want things to go to the evening hours with no help. I was amazed at how NICE the vet was - even though I had bothered him on a Saturday afternoon - and he spent a good 10 minutes talking to me about the problem and trying to give a decent diagnosis over the phone. When all was said and done, we decided to wait it out a bit longer, but he told me not to hesitate to call back if the problem escalated. In the mean time, I was to give him some Vitamin C and some "Laxatone" to help him move the bowel. (The Vitamin C was actually to ward off urinary crystals, which was the main concern the vet had, as it could be very dangerous to him)
> 
> I took a ride to both the area pharmacies, which unfortunately both closed at 5pm. It was just after and I wished I had called a bit earlier. I returned home, and my neighbor Lee had said that vaseline could be used to help (administered orally) which I had also read. But that meant that it would need to go through the whole plumbing system to be effective.
> 
> When Keith returned, he was going to take me for a bit to eat. Just as we were leaving, we looked in on Rich and he was listless and didn't look good. Both of us were rather shocked at how he looked, and while it is hard to describe, as cat parents, we just KNEW he was in distress. I immediately called the vet back and he agreed to meet us at the office just out of Yarmouth. By then it was nearly 7pm and it would take us nearly an hour to get there.
> 
> Long story short, the vet arrived shortly after we did. He had to open the office up just for us and fortunately he was able to help Richard get things moving. Apparently it was an impacted bowel after all, and thankfully not the crystallization of his urine. The vet said this was much easier to treat, and much less dangerous. Richard did however have a fever, as infection already had started.
> 
> I'm not trying to gross anyone out with all this kitty poop stuff, but it was quite traumatic for all of us and it happens frequently in older cats. I suppose with having three cats that are all nearly 10 years old, I need to expect an occasional trip to the vet as they age.
> 
> I must say that I absolutely loved this vet. He obvious has a deep love for animals, as at no time whatsoever did he make me feel as if I was bothering him. Even with the first lengthy phone conversation he was patient and genuinely concerned for Rich (and he wasn't getting paid for that) Out of this distressing episode, I think I found a new place to take the 'babies.' When I mentioned about the long wait to bring in Pancakes regarding his foot, this vet seemed shocked that they wouldn't see him right away. They are located only five minutes further and are a smaller office, so perhaps they would be a better place to go.
> 
> Living in the country is wonderful and peaceful and beautiful, but it does have some disadvantages. When I lived in Chicago, all night emergency clinics were common and although they were a bit more expensive than the regular vet, they were at least available. I can't tell you how grateful I am that this doctor was available.
> 
> Rich was the perfect patient. Although we had a carrier, he sat curled up in my lap the whole time in the car. We didn't even need to put him in it in the office, as we were the only ones there. Even through the painful procedure, all he did was cry out a bit and then when it was finished, you could actually see the relief on his little furry face. Poor thing!
> 
> I found myself very emotional with the whole thing. I am sure that the other events going on have to do with that too. I feel fragile lately and don't want to travel far out of my own little space here. Perhaps it is my way of wanting to keep the world at bay.
> 
> So all is well this Sunday morning and we are back on track. Rich is sleeping comfortably and I am sure that he understands the process of getting him to the vet to help. He was good as gold the entire time.
> 
> I hope to do some drawing today and finish up at least the first phase of these designs. It is a foggy morning and much calmer than it has been of late. Perhaps it can remain that way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Hi, Anna and CFrye. It is good to hear from you.

Yes - seeing my little friend in distress was troubling. I remember when my kids were young and didn't talk yet and were sick. It was that same feeling of helplessness. I think that is why parents learn to tune in so well to their children. And much of that carries over to their pets.

The new pattern is coming along. It should only be a day or two before I will show the first batch. It was a busy day today, but most of it was spent catching up on the housework and laundry and the other things that have been neglected.

Weather was nice today, but yesterday it reminded me of autumn. There was that cool nip in the air. But that is OK - Autumn is my favorite season.

I hope you get some rain soon, Anna. Your flowers are going to need it. Take care and have a good evening.

 Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back on Track*

I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)

I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.

We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.

About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.

One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.

So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.

Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.

I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.

Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.

Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.

It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.

I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.

I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!










(Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on Track*
> 
> I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)
> 
> I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.
> 
> We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.
> 
> About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.
> 
> One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.
> 
> So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.
> 
> Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.
> 
> I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.
> 
> Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.
> 
> Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.
> 
> It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.
> 
> I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


Sheila, I, too, long for more space. And know, that if I had it , would just fill it with more STUFF! My husband cringes if I point out an organizer while we are out shopping, a magazine article even! I think he knows it will never happen but I keep trying. He has even threatened to eliminate all flat surfaces in the house so I can't put anything down 'just for a second'! Ha! I have an intarsia project, my first, I've been procrasting on I need to just stop fretting over and get to. Hope to post it soon. Have a great Monday and week. 
Candy


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on Track*
> 
> I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)
> 
> I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.
> 
> We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.
> 
> About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.
> 
> One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.
> 
> So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.
> 
> Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.
> 
> I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.
> 
> Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.
> 
> Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.
> 
> It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.
> 
> I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


Good morning Sheila. I hear ya! A bigger place means more cleaning! My hubby and I often think we would like a place with one more room but we like where we are and small as it is there are lots of advantages. One more room would mean more cleaning and tidying up time and that would be precious time away from the workshop and garden.
Another sunny day here and maybe some rain on Friday. We could do with a good soaking in the garden but I won't complain if the rain doesn't come. Hope some sun shines in the Maritimes in August/September!


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on Track*
> 
> I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)
> 
> I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.
> 
> We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.
> 
> About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.
> 
> One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.
> 
> So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.
> 
> Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.
> 
> I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.
> 
> Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.
> 
> Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.
> 
> It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.
> 
> I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


Me and my wife have a small place to.I like where I live on my family farm been in the family name since 1824.Have a great week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on Track*
> 
> I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)
> 
> I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.
> 
> We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.
> 
> About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.
> 
> One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.
> 
> So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.
> 
> Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.
> 
> I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.
> 
> Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.
> 
> Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.
> 
> It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.
> 
> I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


HI, Candy, Anna and Todd:
I am sorry for taking so long to reply. I was busy actually doing some SCROLL SAWING today on my new set of patterns! (What's that like?!?) Gee - it has been so long since I really cut something I hope I remember how! I don't know - I am busy all day, every day but the hours just fly by.

I am glad you all agree with smaller places. I know I am not the norm because I don't think that 'bigger is better.' I think that there comes a time in our lives when we just need to say 'enough' and be happy with what we have. It isn't that I don't like nice things. I love our little place here and it is clean, nice and peaceful. But I don't think that I need to keep expanding and getting more stuff and collecting more. To me it is like a gal's purse - the bigger the purse, the more stuff you put in it. When things get cluttered, I know it is time to move some stuff out. I either give it away or throw it away. I never really regret it either.

I think if more people thought along those lines, then there would be plenty things on our planet to share with everyone. But that is just me.

I wish you all a nice evening. We are having a bit cooler weather here which is my preference. I hope it stays that way.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on Track*
> 
> I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)
> 
> I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.
> 
> We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.
> 
> About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.
> 
> One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.
> 
> So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.
> 
> Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.
> 
> I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.
> 
> Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.
> 
> Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.
> 
> It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.
> 
> I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


Sheila here is a link to Andrew Morrison's Tiny House Blog There is a video there in which he tells about choosing to live in a pop-up tent trailer for 6 months and how that affected the family (in a good way!).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on Track*
> 
> I must admit that I didn't get all that I wanted to get done yesterday. (There's a shocker!)
> 
> I did however made good head way and get things back on track though. It is funny how just being out of your regular routine for only a few days can cause so much upheaval. Not that it was terrible, but if let go, things could have certainly gotten out of hand.
> 
> We have a small place. And while I find it very adequate in size for the two of us, one thing about having a small area is that it is very quick to become cluttered if we aren't careful. In a way that is good though because it forces us to keep things to a minimum and to stay on top of things. Keith would like to move up to a larger place. While he likes it here, I think he feels we would do better with more room. I do respect that, but we both know that what we have here is not typical and that it would be very difficult to find such a nice place in such a beautiful location at the price we pay for rent. We are just fortunate and it is as simple as that.
> 
> About a month ago, a friend of ours who is relocating to work up north for three years asked us if we would house sit. He and his wife had just purchased a fairly large house a couple of months before, and they didn't want to leave it vacant while they were gone. While it was a larger place, it was an older home and much of their stuff would be left behind. It would have been difficult for us to move all of our stuff into their place and keep it separate from their things, and it would have been tricky.
> 
> One thing that I didn't really like was the fact that if they didn't like it there, they would have every right to come back (after all - it was their house) and we would have to find another place to stay. It was doubtful that our place here would still be available, and I didn't want to risk losing it. It was very kind of them to offer, as they knew we would some day like a full shop and more room, but I didn't want to risk a friendship on moving and honestly, I couldn't fathom the thought of moving right now. Besides, I am happy here and I find that we do fine with our smaller space. Larger spaces mean more to clean and more clutter can accumulate. I don't want that.
> 
> So I spent much of the day yesterday catching up on the house. There was laundry to do and general cleaning that had been neglected in the past several days. I find it amazing how just having a tidy place can make you feel so much better. So I spent much of the day doing that.
> 
> Richard is feeling much better. Although he slept most of the day, as cats do, his demeanor was much more relaxed. He is still not eating a great deal, but he is not a big eater to begin with. I am sure his tummy may still be a bit raw from the ordeal and from the medication he is on. We are going slow.
> 
> I did manage to get some drawing in later in the afternoon. I didn't get to finish the first phase, but I am close. Hopefully I will get to do so today.
> 
> Things will come eventually. I still need to spend some time painting too. Somehow in the last couple of weeks, my painting got put on the back burner. I can't let that happen, as I really want to be able to take some time in that direction.
> 
> Little by little things will fall into place. I need to remember to take things as they come and make the best of every situation that is presented. Everything has a way of working out for the best. It always does.
> 
> It's Monday and a new week is beginning. It is cool here for July, and thankfully the high humidity of last week seems to have passed. At least for the time being.
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to your week. I really look forward to seeing my designs finished. Perhaps I can begin cutting out my pieces soon. That is always such a pleasure.
> 
> I't time for me to get to it! Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just a random vintage kitty image to start your week!)


Thanks, Candy!  I will watch it tonight!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Better Late Than Never*

Today's post will be really, really quick! I was just beginning to write and a big storm came through our area. It went from light to dark very quickly and the rain came down in buckets for a bit. Naturally, I shut things down and unplugged them, as it wasn't worth the risk to keep online.

In any case, all has passed and it has calmed down and I am going to write quickly and briefly (Yes - I can!) just to tell you a couple of things that I wanted to share with you.

First of all - I was very excited yesterday when my friend Leldon hooked me up with a site that sold what they call "Scroll Saw Stick and Release" tape. This is double sided tape that is 8.5" wide and comes in two lengths - five foot and twenty foot. This will work perfect for applying your pattern easily and securely without any muss and fuss.

So many of my customers have come to me asking where to find it in the United States, and I was sorry to hear that the Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape that I had been using was not distributed there. Although this company is located in Ontario, Canada, they do ship to the United States for a very reasonable cost. I am going to try to get some as soon as I can and do a review on it as soon as possible. In the meantime, the company that has it is called Workshop Supply Online. The link to the tape specifically is here:

http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=scroll+tape&x=-643&y=-31

They also carry a variety of other nice woodworking products and some Judy Gale Roberts and Olson Blades which are both high quality for great prices. This may be a good blade source for those blades here in Canada, as we usually have to order the Olson's from the United States. I will certainly update everyone as soon as I find more. I am looking into trying to organize another contest in Creative Woodworks and Crafts with them. Stay tuned . . .

On another subject, I did finish drawing my new patterns up and I began preparing them for cutting. I really am excited about these too, because they are looking pretty nice so far. You all know that my cutting days are sometimes my favorites, and I can't wait to see how this set of three plaques turns out:










As you can see, I already cut the frames and did the bevel cutting and routing. Now all I need to do is the scroll work and finishing. I think they will look nice.

So with that all said, I am going to get to it. I hope you have a nice day today and get some creative work squeezed into your busy lives.

Take care and have a great Tuesday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Today's post will be really, really quick! I was just beginning to write and a big storm came through our area. It went from light to dark very quickly and the rain came down in buckets for a bit. Naturally, I shut things down and unplugged them, as it wasn't worth the risk to keep online.
> 
> In any case, all has passed and it has calmed down and I am going to write quickly and briefly (Yes - I can!) just to tell you a couple of things that I wanted to share with you.
> 
> First of all - I was very excited yesterday when my friend Leldon hooked me up with a site that sold what they call "Scroll Saw Stick and Release" tape. This is double sided tape that is 8.5" wide and comes in two lengths - five foot and twenty foot. This will work perfect for applying your pattern easily and securely without any muss and fuss.
> 
> So many of my customers have come to me asking where to find it in the United States, and I was sorry to hear that the Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape that I had been using was not distributed there. Although this company is located in Ontario, Canada, they do ship to the United States for a very reasonable cost. I am going to try to get some as soon as I can and do a review on it as soon as possible. In the meantime, the company that has it is called Workshop Supply Online. The link to the tape specifically is here:
> 
> http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=scroll+tape&x=-643&y=-31
> 
> They also carry a variety of other nice woodworking products and some Judy Gale Roberts and Olson Blades which are both high quality for great prices. This may be a good blade source for those blades here in Canada, as we usually have to order the Olson's from the United States. I will certainly update everyone as soon as I find more. I am looking into trying to organize another contest in Creative Woodworks and Crafts with them. Stay tuned . . .
> 
> On another subject, I did finish drawing my new patterns up and I began preparing them for cutting. I really am excited about these too, because they are looking pretty nice so far. You all know that my cutting days are sometimes my favorites, and I can't wait to see how this set of three plaques turns out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already cut the frames and did the bevel cutting and routing. Now all I need to do is the scroll work and finishing. I think they will look nice.
> 
> So with that all said, I am going to get to it. I hope you have a nice day today and get some creative work squeezed into your busy lives.
> 
> Take care and have a great Tuesday!


Oooo Layers! I have so many projects going on right now and I said I wasn't going to start anything new until they were finished. I feel my resolve weakening… A quick search showed http://www.scrolleronline.com/product/Scroll_Saw_Tape/820
Has the tape you mentioned in the USofA. Unfortunately it is on backorder :-( 
Interested in hearing your evaluation of the tape. I currently cover the wood with painter's tape and spray adhesive the pattern to that. 
OK, I'm off to the shop to get stuff DONE! Thanks for sharing Sheila!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Today's post will be really, really quick! I was just beginning to write and a big storm came through our area. It went from light to dark very quickly and the rain came down in buckets for a bit. Naturally, I shut things down and unplugged them, as it wasn't worth the risk to keep online.
> 
> In any case, all has passed and it has calmed down and I am going to write quickly and briefly (Yes - I can!) just to tell you a couple of things that I wanted to share with you.
> 
> First of all - I was very excited yesterday when my friend Leldon hooked me up with a site that sold what they call "Scroll Saw Stick and Release" tape. This is double sided tape that is 8.5" wide and comes in two lengths - five foot and twenty foot. This will work perfect for applying your pattern easily and securely without any muss and fuss.
> 
> So many of my customers have come to me asking where to find it in the United States, and I was sorry to hear that the Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape that I had been using was not distributed there. Although this company is located in Ontario, Canada, they do ship to the United States for a very reasonable cost. I am going to try to get some as soon as I can and do a review on it as soon as possible. In the meantime, the company that has it is called Workshop Supply Online. The link to the tape specifically is here:
> 
> http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=scroll+tape&x=-643&y=-31
> 
> They also carry a variety of other nice woodworking products and some Judy Gale Roberts and Olson Blades which are both high quality for great prices. This may be a good blade source for those blades here in Canada, as we usually have to order the Olson's from the United States. I will certainly update everyone as soon as I find more. I am looking into trying to organize another contest in Creative Woodworks and Crafts with them. Stay tuned . . .
> 
> On another subject, I did finish drawing my new patterns up and I began preparing them for cutting. I really am excited about these too, because they are looking pretty nice so far. You all know that my cutting days are sometimes my favorites, and I can't wait to see how this set of three plaques turns out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already cut the frames and did the bevel cutting and routing. Now all I need to do is the scroll work and finishing. I think they will look nice.
> 
> So with that all said, I am going to get to it. I hope you have a nice day today and get some creative work squeezed into your busy lives.
> 
> Take care and have a great Tuesday!


Hi Sheila good to see you are as busy as usual.
I'm snowed under as well, I need to cut out 108
slant boards today, just for Amazon.

Have a sublime day
Jamie
No scones for a wee while.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Today's post will be really, really quick! I was just beginning to write and a big storm came through our area. It went from light to dark very quickly and the rain came down in buckets for a bit. Naturally, I shut things down and unplugged them, as it wasn't worth the risk to keep online.
> 
> In any case, all has passed and it has calmed down and I am going to write quickly and briefly (Yes - I can!) just to tell you a couple of things that I wanted to share with you.
> 
> First of all - I was very excited yesterday when my friend Leldon hooked me up with a site that sold what they call "Scroll Saw Stick and Release" tape. This is double sided tape that is 8.5" wide and comes in two lengths - five foot and twenty foot. This will work perfect for applying your pattern easily and securely without any muss and fuss.
> 
> So many of my customers have come to me asking where to find it in the United States, and I was sorry to hear that the Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape that I had been using was not distributed there. Although this company is located in Ontario, Canada, they do ship to the United States for a very reasonable cost. I am going to try to get some as soon as I can and do a review on it as soon as possible. In the meantime, the company that has it is called Workshop Supply Online. The link to the tape specifically is here:
> 
> http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=scroll+tape&x=-643&y=-31
> 
> They also carry a variety of other nice woodworking products and some Judy Gale Roberts and Olson Blades which are both high quality for great prices. This may be a good blade source for those blades here in Canada, as we usually have to order the Olson's from the United States. I will certainly update everyone as soon as I find more. I am looking into trying to organize another contest in Creative Woodworks and Crafts with them. Stay tuned . . .
> 
> On another subject, I did finish drawing my new patterns up and I began preparing them for cutting. I really am excited about these too, because they are looking pretty nice so far. You all know that my cutting days are sometimes my favorites, and I can't wait to see how this set of three plaques turns out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already cut the frames and did the bevel cutting and routing. Now all I need to do is the scroll work and finishing. I think they will look nice.
> 
> So with that all said, I am going to get to it. I hope you have a nice day today and get some creative work squeezed into your busy lives.
> 
> Take care and have a great Tuesday!


More nice patterns! I'm really interested to see how those birds in the background fit in. I'm almost finished the wedding present I've been working on and then I can get back to the fun stuff again - not that the wedding present wasn't fun to do! 
Have a great day Sheila. We are into our 33rd day without rain - a record breaker.
Thanks for sharing the Workshop Supply website. It's nice to know of a Canadian supplier for scroll sawing supplies.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Today's post will be really, really quick! I was just beginning to write and a big storm came through our area. It went from light to dark very quickly and the rain came down in buckets for a bit. Naturally, I shut things down and unplugged them, as it wasn't worth the risk to keep online.
> 
> In any case, all has passed and it has calmed down and I am going to write quickly and briefly (Yes - I can!) just to tell you a couple of things that I wanted to share with you.
> 
> First of all - I was very excited yesterday when my friend Leldon hooked me up with a site that sold what they call "Scroll Saw Stick and Release" tape. This is double sided tape that is 8.5" wide and comes in two lengths - five foot and twenty foot. This will work perfect for applying your pattern easily and securely without any muss and fuss.
> 
> So many of my customers have come to me asking where to find it in the United States, and I was sorry to hear that the Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape that I had been using was not distributed there. Although this company is located in Ontario, Canada, they do ship to the United States for a very reasonable cost. I am going to try to get some as soon as I can and do a review on it as soon as possible. In the meantime, the company that has it is called Workshop Supply Online. The link to the tape specifically is here:
> 
> http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=scroll+tape&x=-643&y=-31
> 
> They also carry a variety of other nice woodworking products and some Judy Gale Roberts and Olson Blades which are both high quality for great prices. This may be a good blade source for those blades here in Canada, as we usually have to order the Olson's from the United States. I will certainly update everyone as soon as I find more. I am looking into trying to organize another contest in Creative Woodworks and Crafts with them. Stay tuned . . .
> 
> On another subject, I did finish drawing my new patterns up and I began preparing them for cutting. I really am excited about these too, because they are looking pretty nice so far. You all know that my cutting days are sometimes my favorites, and I can't wait to see how this set of three plaques turns out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already cut the frames and did the bevel cutting and routing. Now all I need to do is the scroll work and finishing. I think they will look nice.
> 
> So with that all said, I am going to get to it. I hope you have a nice day today and get some creative work squeezed into your busy lives.
> 
> Take care and have a great Tuesday!


Hi, Candy, Jamie and Anna! Again, I am checking in late. I spent the day cutting and then we took a trip to visit Keith's dad tonight. He seemed to be doing a little better, which is great. 

Candy - Yes - I did realize that Scroller, Ltd. sold the Scroll Saw Tape, but I was looking for someone else to recommend. I used to sell my patterns through them and don't anymore.

You should try Workshop Supply and let me know what you think of them. I really like to recommend only reliable companies that I trust. 

Jamie - you have certainly got your work cut out for you! (no pun intended!) I am happy you are doing so well with the slant boards though, and I hope you reach your goals in cutting. I would love to see a picture of one when you are done. 

Anna - I am glad you like the drawings so far. I cut them all out today and they were really nice to cut. Not too hard, and fun and they didn't even take that long. They look really cool, too! I still have to cut the birds tomorrow, but I will have some additional pictures in tomorrow's blog.

Sorry no rain. We are certainly getting our share here! Tonight we drove home in THICK fog! Very cool and damp for the summer.

Have a good evening, all. Thanks for stopping by and saying 'hi!' I love hearing what you are up to. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late Than Never*
> 
> Today's post will be really, really quick! I was just beginning to write and a big storm came through our area. It went from light to dark very quickly and the rain came down in buckets for a bit. Naturally, I shut things down and unplugged them, as it wasn't worth the risk to keep online.
> 
> In any case, all has passed and it has calmed down and I am going to write quickly and briefly (Yes - I can!) just to tell you a couple of things that I wanted to share with you.
> 
> First of all - I was very excited yesterday when my friend Leldon hooked me up with a site that sold what they call "Scroll Saw Stick and Release" tape. This is double sided tape that is 8.5" wide and comes in two lengths - five foot and twenty foot. This will work perfect for applying your pattern easily and securely without any muss and fuss.
> 
> So many of my customers have come to me asking where to find it in the United States, and I was sorry to hear that the Double-Sided Dropcloth Tape that I had been using was not distributed there. Although this company is located in Ontario, Canada, they do ship to the United States for a very reasonable cost. I am going to try to get some as soon as I can and do a review on it as soon as possible. In the meantime, the company that has it is called Workshop Supply Online. The link to the tape specifically is here:
> 
> http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=scroll+tape&x=-643&y=-31
> 
> They also carry a variety of other nice woodworking products and some Judy Gale Roberts and Olson Blades which are both high quality for great prices. This may be a good blade source for those blades here in Canada, as we usually have to order the Olson's from the United States. I will certainly update everyone as soon as I find more. I am looking into trying to organize another contest in Creative Woodworks and Crafts with them. Stay tuned . . .
> 
> On another subject, I did finish drawing my new patterns up and I began preparing them for cutting. I really am excited about these too, because they are looking pretty nice so far. You all know that my cutting days are sometimes my favorites, and I can't wait to see how this set of three plaques turns out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already cut the frames and did the bevel cutting and routing. Now all I need to do is the scroll work and finishing. I think they will look nice.
> 
> So with that all said, I am going to get to it. I hope you have a nice day today and get some creative work squeezed into your busy lives.
> 
> Take care and have a great Tuesday!


I also found that the supplier on Ebay (who has FREE SHIPPING to the United States) has the tape I use back in stock. The prices are really close and with the free shipping, certainly worth it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHURTAPE-DF191-103353-36mm-x-25m-Painters-DoubleSided-Dropcloth-Tape-Green-4PK-/200908549415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec7152d27


----------



## scrollgirl

*Doing What I LOVE to do!*

After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.

I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.

I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.

Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:










I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:










The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.

Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.

This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)

I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:

#2/0 reverse tooth
#2 reverse tooth
#3 Mach speed reverse tooth 
#5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth

We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.

Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:










The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?

Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them. 

It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Sheila,

First and foremost, fantastic designs! I will most certainly be ordering a set of these - they would look fantastic as a grouping on a wall.

With that said, I have a suggestion for cutting on these. It sounds strange, but here is how *I* would cut these…...

I would start with a #1 spiral blade and cut everything down to just before the sharp corners. Then I would insert a #1 or #2 reverse blade and very quickly be able to do all the corners.

I know this sounds like twice the work, but you would be amazed at how much easier using a spiral blade for 95% of your cutting can be!

Try it one time and decide for yourself.

Oh yeah - two thumbs up on The Wooden Teddy Bear for blades! I order all of mine from there as well - never had an issue and the shipping is cheap and fast!

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Hi, Bob! Thank you for your kind words.

Per your suggestion - All I can say is "different strokes for different folks!" (But what I REALLY want to say is "WHAT??")

I am "spiral blade challenged" on the bestest of my best cutting days. Keith likes them for portrait style work (which - by the way - I think you are one of the BEST at!) but for me it would be like teaching old rover to play the flute!

I am really in my own comfort zone when doing this type of cutting. While I am sure you will do an excellent job with spirals, I am afraid I wouldn't want to show any close ups of my work using them. LOL

Glad you agree on Wooden Teddy. They are a great company and I never heard a bad word about them. I love recommending companies and people that I am happy with.

I hope you have a wonderful day! Thanks again for your comments. 

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thaks for the insight on blades. I too realized that I was having trouble controlling my blades when working in delicate areas, in fact at times popped out a couple of areas . Now that's very aggravating especially when the projcect is almost complete. I like to buy from Wooden Teddy bear and I will be ordering Olson blades to try out. Love your new designs and will be ordering them. Keep it up Sheila and take care.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Hi, Nancy - I am really glad you like the designs. They surprised me at how nice they came out when I actually cut them!

Yes - Keith and I figured that many of the people that liked the 'other' blades seemed to use the larger sizes. Since we don't usually use bigger than a #5 except on rare occasions, that may be why we don't like them as much. The smaller Olsons are really great and I find that they have pinpoint control. Many people ask how I cut as accurately as I do and I attribute it to these blades. I have honestly tried the others several times - years apart thinking that my cutting has changed and I just can't control them like I can the Olson's. That may be just me (and Keith too) or a combination of our saw with the blades or whatever, but it is what it is and it works for us.  Let me know how you do please after you try them. 

Take care and thanks for stopping by - Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. The plaques turned out beautifully. What type of router do you use? We have a router and we just got a small router table for it but I haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. Another learning curve!
I agree with you on the blades. I will use nothing but Olsen though some people swear by the Flying Dutchman blades. I find I use the 2/0 or the 2 mostly and I have used the crown tooth and the reverse tooth blade and like them both. I've tried the spiral some time ago and have to say I hated it! I had no control over it and I know it probably takes time and patience to get used to it but since I'm comfortable with the reverse tooth and the crown tooth, I stick with those.
Enjoy the day. Looking forward to seeing the finishes on the plaques.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I just use a small Porter-Cable Laminate trimmer that I have had for probably over 15 years. I love it because it is small and easier for someone my size to handle. It fits standard 1/4" shank bits and is great for smaller projects and plaques. We built a little support table that we put attached to it so we can easily do small pieces. I will post a pic if you wish.

I am happy with the plaques so far. Still have to cut the birdies out today though. the "office work" has kept me busy so far and I HAVE to get off the computer and get to the saw! 

We have a BEAUTIFUL day here and it is hard not to be happy. The sun is shining and it is warm, yet not hot out. Just Perfect!!!!

I wish you a wonderful day as well. Thanks for the comment!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Sheila what a wonderful contrast
It took me a bit to figure how it was done
The soft and sharp, superb

Hae a great day/evening 

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing What I LOVE to do!*
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity that I have been away from the scroll saw, I was finally able to get back at it and do some cutting yesterday. You would think that being a designer, I would spend several days a week at the saw. But reality isn't quite like that, as there are so many aspects to running the business that takes up time (not to mention - the drawing part!) that it is only occasionally that I get to do so. Actual cutting is only a small piece of the puzzle - and one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> I have decided that these patterns will be sold as a set of three. I think that the related plaques can be nice as stand-alone projects, but look outstanding in a group. I also try to give my customers the most value for their money when purchasing my patterns, and I think that it will be a good idea to include three similar, yet different subject views.
> 
> I have several similar sets such as this on my mind and I would love to make them available as quickly as I can. I just have to buckle under and really get to work.
> 
> Yesterday I got all three of my frames/backers cut. I absolutely LOVE how they look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/2" thick maple for these pieces - which is one of my favorites! I love the really hard and tight grain of the maple, as it holds up beautifully to the delicate scroll work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures today are at the point where they are sanded. As you probably noticed on yesterdays' pictures, the router bit that I had used was dull (I grabbed the wrong one from my supply!) and it burned the edges a bit. It took a little bit of extra work, but I was able to sand out the burn marks using my orbital sander. I used 320 grit paper so I wouldn't wind up reshaping the routed edges, and it took a bit longer, but the results was great.
> 
> Today I am going to cut the overlay pieces, which will only take a short time. Then the real fun begins as I am going to finish these up in (of course) a couple of different ways. I have so many visions of how I can do these and I want to try to show at least a couple of them.
> 
> This is the best part of my job! (Oh! I say that about EVERYTHING, don't I?)
> 
> I also wanted to mention today that Stumpy Nubs posted a video yesterday in which Mustache Mike talked about choosing different scroll saw blades. (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/37095 ) I thought that it was a good approach to give an overview of this VAST subject. Because of the scroll saw's versatility, the blade selection can be a bit confusing for people. There are so many types and sizes that it can be very easy to be overwhelmed. But I liked that Mike said how most scrollers tend to settle into about 5-6 blade sizes as their favorites. I say this all the time and find it to be true. If you visit my site, you can see that Keith and I do a pretty good variety of different types of projects. However, we tend to use only about 4 sizes of blades:
> 
> #2/0 reverse tooth
> #2 reverse tooth
> #3 Mach speed reverse tooth
> #5 reverse tooth or #5 PGT reverse tooth
> 
> We ALWAYS use Olson blades and highly recommend them. (And no - I don't get paid to endorse them!) I find that in the smaller sized blades such as this, they can't be beat for performance and accuracy. Many of the other brands work well in the larger sizes, but neither Keith nor myself can get the control from those blades as we do from the Olsons. We have tried with open minds to use other brands and have always come back to our Olsons. I get mine from the Wooden Teddy Bear . I don't get paid to endorse them either, although they do carry my patterns. But they are a great company and honest and have wonderful prices on Olson blades and fast and friendly service and I do recommend them to those of you who are looking for them.
> 
> Some people say they have trouble controlling the smaller blades. I often wonder if it is because they are using other brands that we have tried where yes - the small blades were difficult to control. For my designs that I am highlighting here, I used 1/2" maple and #2 reverse tooth scroll saw blades. Any larger blades would not allow me to get the fine details that I get with these blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olson blades make clean, sharp cuts and last a decent amount of time. They are reasonably priced, have pinpoint control and leave the edges beautifully smooth. What more can one ask for?
> 
> Today's agenda includes oiling and finishing these pieces, as well as the overlay. I hope by tomorrow I will have the finished plaques to share with you all. I am rather proud of them.
> 
> It is a beautifully sunny day and the temperatures are perfect - cool but not too much so. I hope you all have a wonderful day and have fun doing something creative. I know I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Good afternoon, Jamie! Thank you very much. Fun stuff! It is truly relaxing and enjoyable to do. I am glad you like it also. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Decisions, Decisions *

I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby. 

I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.

I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.

In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.










These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.

I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.

Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.

I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)

I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.










As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.

I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.

I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.

Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)

And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


I am so glad to see the finished plaques. I was a bit worried about these when you showed them yesterday, I could tell that the pattern was not centered on the plaque. I was thinking "doesn't sheila know that the damask pattern would look better centered" Thankfully you have better design eyes then me, because these are so awesome! 
I can't wait to be able to get the pattern, I know just where I will hang the finished pieces!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thanks so much Katie! It's funny - even before I decided on making three of these for a set, I always pictured the Damask part of the pattern off centered. Maybe because I am a little "off" myself! LOL! 

I am really glad you like them. At first last night I thought the birds may have been lost a bit in the design, but they really aren't. I do like the painted black silhouettes better than the walnut though. I think the stronger contrast is needed. I am sure there are many good options for this design though. I bet if the plaques themselves were done in walnut, with the overlay pieces being in maple, it would give another stunning effect. I may have to cut one just to see!

But there I go again . . . !!!

I always appreciate your comments and support! I hope you are having a lovely summer with your children. Are you off for the summer, being a teacher? I hope so! 

Take care and thanks again! Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Hahaha! I, too, was wondering about the pattern being cut off! I thought about asking, then decided to wait and see, knowing you would make it clear Sheila. Such a lovely and versatile set! I can see all kinds of silhouettes…roses, Victorian couple, grandchildren's heads, etc. (The off-center part still bothers me-but that is part of my OCD, so pay it no mind LOL!) Looking forward to a sunny day in the low 90's here along with 100% humidity and little breeze! Thank God for electricity and *BIG* fans! Thank you for sharing! God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


LOL, Candy! You and Keith would get along just fine! He is like that in the sense that everything has to 'match' or come out 'even'. I am suspecting it bugged him too, but he kept it to himself! 

How about I just include the FULL drawings of all three designs so that my OCD people can use them that way?? They are all there on my drawing board and that way everyone will be happy! It is worth the extra sheet of paper to me and will allow even more versatility. 

I am glad you like them! Keep cool today!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Good morning Sheila,
Once again you came up with a winner of a project. I will be getting the pattern set when you post it. I can't wait to see what you come up with next! I think that the cat version should be next. I have a lot of cat lovers that buy any thing cat as fast as I can make them. Thank you for creating such wonderful designs for those of us that can't design their way out of a paper bag. Have a great day and say hi to Keith.
Rick


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Speaking for the OCD, full patterns would be great!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


I love these! It really got my mind ticking over and the fact that the damask pattern is not centred allows for even more versatility. I will definitely be getting this pattern and I look forward to the hummingbird and butterfly variations..


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes.  Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


1st class all the way. Beautiful!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Decisions, Decisions *
> 
> I am going to try to make this post brief, as I have a lot of things I want to accomplish today. I got a bit of a later start because I slept a little later than usual this morning. I was up for a bit last night and I suppose I caught up in the morning. But that's OK. Apparently I needed the little bit of extra sleep. I wouldn't want to be crabby.
> 
> I pretty much finished up my plaque set yesterday. I had intended to finish up by dinner and spend the evening doing some of my own painting, but I had a cutting order thrown into the mix (that is a good thing!) and by dinner I was 'just about' done. I didn't want to leave things until today, so I worked on ahead and by the time I really was finished, it was nearly 8:30 and I was too tired to start something else.
> 
> I don't like when that happens, because I had fully intended to finish up some painting and relax. But I get up rather early and I understand that burning the candle at both ends isn't really good. So I gave in and did some emails and played on the computer a bit while a show was going in the background and I went to bed. I slept pretty good, but my mind was racing on all the things that I wanted to accomplish today and in the upcoming weeks. Maybe I wasn't tired enough after all.
> 
> In any case, I rather like the plaques and I hope you do also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best of pictures, but I took then last night when I was finished. I plan to take much better ones for the site presentation and the pattern. But at least it will give you an idea of how the set looks.
> 
> I have been wanted to create some scroll sawing patterns in this Damask style for quite a long time. I think that the flowing patterns of the fabric prints translate beautifully to the scroll saw and give the wood fluidity and movement. I drew up these designs on my own but kept them in the Damask type of style, and I think it makes an interesting background for just about any subject.
> 
> Originally, I had cut the birds out of 1/8" walnut, but I found that with the 1/2" depth of the backing piece, the walnut looked a bit subtle and the birds got lost somewhat in the design. These overlay bird pieces are cut from 1/8" birch plywood, and then painted solidly in black to represent true silhouettes. Of course, my customers could do it any way.
> 
> I chose 1/2" maple for the frame, as s I feel it needed a bit of thickness to make the piece balanced and to allow not only for the routed edges, but also for the beveled cut which is necessary with the self-framing theme. Although I have used much thinner 3/16" wood for self-framing ornaments in the past and it looked nice (and there are more of that type that I have to come that are on my drawing board) for this particular project, I feel that the 1/2" thickness gave the pieces was necessary to give these plaques balance. (The plaques measure approximately 7" x 9" each)
> 
> I added an 1/8" birch back boards behind the central part of each piece, and I decided to paint them in light, yet brighter colors. This I felt set off the cutting nicely and gave some added depth and interest. Of course the wood purists could use contrasting wood to make this project and even use veneer for the backing. I think that would look rather nice. But since I use water-based acrylics to paint the pieces, I find that painting on thin veneer causes it to curl a bit. This can usually be rectified by allowing it to dry completely and then using weight when gluing it on the back board, but I saw no harm in using the 1/8" ply. It still looked very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I have some other ideas for similar sets of plaques. Since the process to make the three is similar, I feel that it is nice to offer these patterns in a set. While having a single picture hanging on the wall or sitting on an easel, I think that grouping the vignette together makes a nice and elegant display.
> 
> I nearly got caught up in making several different 'versions' of these plaques, but I decided against it. I think that writing suggestions in the instructions for different materials and embellishments (even using some hot fix rhinestones where the circular holes are in the Damask pattern) would be sufficient to get the point across. I think that my time is better spent drawing more designs than making these several times over.
> 
> I plan on making several sets of plaques in this style. The next few designs will be butterflies, hummingbirds and maybe even cats. They will all be the same style, but they will all have original frame shapes and Damask patterns. I want people to be able to mix and match these patterns or even use them without the overlays if they wish and I want to be sure to give a nice variety of original designs. I have some additional ideas as I said about for ornaments as well, but those will come in a bit - as soon as I can make them. I will first see how well these are received and if people like them.
> 
> Today I will be photographing these properly and also writing the pattern packet. I do plan to do some painting and I need to just stop and take time for that as well. I received my order for my new paint brushes yesterday that I will be using with the new paint I purchased recently (I like to keep a set of brushes for each type of paint) so I am ready to go in that direction also. So many fun choices as to where I will be spending my time!)
> 
> And here it is August already! Before we know it, we will be approaching the holidays.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Here in Nova Scotia the morning started out hazy, but the fog is burning off now and it looks to be a nice day. It is warm, but not hot. Just perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thank you very much, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Damask Pattern Finished*

I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.

The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?

I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:



















I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.

I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.

i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:










For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.

Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.

I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.










I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath

The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.

We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.

Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Very nice.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Beeee-u-teee-ful, as always, Sheila. Have a gr8 weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Thank you John! And thank you too Roger! You both have a great weekend as well. I hope you get some beautiful weather! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Good for you Sheila! Goal setting is so important to actually accomplishing. A step I am glad you reminded me of. As I've said before, I have a lot of projects in the works and now realize that merely saying 'I want to…' is not the same as 'This is what I WILL do today.' 
The OCD in me noticed that you rearranged the order of the plaques. Does it bother Keith when contestants on the game show JEOPARDY! chose answers/questions out of order? Drives me nuts!
The lily came out beautifully well. These flowers grow wild along the roads here in Oklahoma and are among my favorite flowers. 
I am missing work today due to an eye infection. Don't want to infect my patients or coworkers (I wouldn't wish this on ANYBODY!). Will get better with drops the doctor Rx'd, and time. Not too sick to get in some shop time, though! Gotta set some goals!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Morning, Candy:
Yes - I saw the painting project being put on the back burner over and over again. I just purchased a whole new line of paints to try (DecoArt Traditions) and it was a big investment for me, as I am not a wealthy woman with lots of money to throw around. I had considered getting the paints for nearly two years and always talked myself out of it because I didn't know if I would have the time or energy to tackle a new endeavor. But I finally got to the point where I felt I deserved to do something that I wanted to do. And learning this type of painting is something that I have wanted to do for a very long while. There is ALWAYS new stuff to learn and I need to take at least a day off per week and some evenings after a full day of work in order to do frivolous things like this that make me happy. Otherwise I would begin to resent my job (Even though I have the best job in the world!) and run the risk of burning out as so many self-employed people do. So I took the plunge, and come hell or high water I am going to take the time to work on these! 

That being said, I truly feel that setting goals is the key to achieving. Without distinct goals, we seldom accomplish what we would like.

I hope your eye clears up fast. Be careful in that shop (although I am sure you know that!) and try to keep the dust away from it. 

Have a great weekend and thank you again for your nice comments and support!

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Enjoy seeing what you are working on. I could never adapt to acrylics as I am not a fast painter or a slow painter but a half fast painter. Used to work in oils and one lesson I learned was that whatever color you used you always use 5 values of that color. Surely adds depth to the work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Yes, Kepy - This project teaches how to mix values of the same color and apply them to the flowers. As you can see, it really makes for nice color transitions. Many don't understand that mixing is really EASIER than choosing from 300+ colors as we do with acrylics. These are Genesis Heat Set Oils. I can't use traditional oils because I get sick from them, but the Genesis are made by the same people who make Fimo Clay and as with the clay - they never dry until they are heated. Mine are over 10 years old and still work wonderfully. No mess or smell either. You clean the brush with alcohol and the paint comes right out. Your brushes last longer too because the paint never dries in them. All around - a great alternative to oils with many of the properties that oils have. 

I am a slow painter as well and find that a wet palette helps. The new paints I just purchased are DecoArt Traditions, which have a longer drying time than the regular acrylics and are made to be mixed like oils. I will certainly report on how they perform when I try them. 

Thanks for your comment! Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Good morning Sheila. I'll be snapping up those plaque patterns when you post them on the website. I already know who is getting one for Christmas and how I would do it! You really do help keep my brain alive! I love the painting you have done and I'm going to look into those on line courses once the long evening hit again and I can't get out to the workshop. I like the way the colours are blended and I certainly have a lot to learn about colour mixing. 
Rain here today - the first we have had in 33 days. It does make everything smell so fresh again and my garden is loving it!
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Pattern Finished*
> 
> I was pretty happy yesterday. I actually set some goals and stuck tot them and I got everything accomplished that I set out to do. By the time I was finished it was about 10pm. That left just enough time for me to unwind a bit and visit with my friends online before heading off to bed. I know that every day can't be like that, but once in a while it is nice to know that it can work.
> 
> The one thing that is the top of my list that I did accomplish was creating the pattern for the trio of plaques that I showed yesterday. I suppose that took up the most time, but it included doing the photography, writing the instructions and doing the final adjustments for the line work. Yesterday it was brought up that I had two of the Damask designs cut off, as I had placed them a bit off center on the plaques. While I did this intentionally, it was mentioned that some may not want to do them that way. So I decided to add the extra linework into the pattern so the full design of each of the three motifs would be there for those who feel they want it. It was no big deal to me, as I had originally drawn each of them up in a full design, and I thought if it would make people happy than why not?
> 
> I also needed to take better pictures of the plaques than what I showed yesterday. I don't think that the birds showed up very well in the pictures that I posted. I had taken them on the fly the evening before after a full day's work and I consider them 'snapshots' and not really the quality of work that I like to include with my patterns. I often do that for the blog here, as I just want to give you an idea of what I am working on, but the final photographs require a little more thought and effort. After a couple of attempts, what I settled on was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these will do nicely. I plan to get the patterns up on the site today and start working on the next set, as I have several ideas of where I would like to go with this type of design.
> 
> I will post them as projects as soon as the pattern is available.
> 
> i finished up right before dinner, and after I ate I was able to finally get back to doing some painting. It had been over a week since I had the extra time to do so and I was anxious to finish my day lily from my color wheel project. (The orange flower) I had progressed as far as the first bud and needed to finish it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who didn't read my post, I have been working on a project from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco called the "Colour Wheel Wreath of Flowers". It included ten different flowers placed in a wreath, and each of the flowers progressed using the colors of the color wheel. In completing the project, we learned to mix ten different color families of the color wheel, as well as our leaf colors. It is a great exercise in color theory and I am learning quite a bit by doing it. However, I didn't want a large picture of a wreath, so I chose to paint each flower individually on a 5" x 5" Baltic birch board. This way I can make a small vignette or even use the pieces as a coaster set. I am painting this more for the learning experience than the display.
> 
> Since I was dividing the flowers up though, I found it necessary to add my own leaves and filler flowers in some instances. After all, I want the tiles to look nice, even if it is a practice exercise. As you can see in the picture above, I had drawn some leaves to fill in the picture a little, but I wasn't happy with them, as they really weren't correct.
> 
> I took some photos of the day lily flowers here in my own neighborhood and I decided to make pods as the real flower had instead. I think it looks a lot better and more natural than the leaves would have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how they are turning out. i may wind up making some note cards of them or something like that. The important thing is that I am learning a great deal about mixing colors and color in general. It is a great lesson and anyone who is interested can see it at Mary's site here: Color Wheel Wreath
> 
> The class is also available on video if you subscribe to their Online Classes, which allow access to over 75 patterns and videos. It is an unbeatable deal and Mary is one of the best teachers around. For anyone that is thinking of learning to paint, I highly recommend it.
> 
> We are truly fortunate to live in a time when we have access to such wonderful things. Even though some may feel that the internet can be intrusive at times, I always think about all the friends I have made and all the things I have learned and the positive experiences that it brings. I follow the simple rule of 'if you don't want it public, then don't type it' and so far that philosophy has served me well. I really love having the world at my fingertips.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. Here it is Friday already and yet another week is coming to a close. I hope you all have a great day today. It is a bit overcast here, but calm. We will see what the day will bring.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Hi, Anna - I am glad you finally got your rain. I am sure everything needed it. It sounds like you are having a wonderful summer. I am glad to hear it. Winter will be here soon enough and yes - it will be even busier.

I hope you have a wonderful day and weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*

Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.

In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.










This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.

For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:










My Nativity Key Ornaments:










And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:










Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:










Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:










And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:










All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!

It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.

I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.

You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.

I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.

Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Very awesome Sheila and Keith. Very kool


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Good morning Sheila,
Can't wait to get my copy. Congrats to you and Keith for making the cover along with the other very talented designers. I keep all of the past issues and do the same thing as you- go thru them every couple of years looking to see what catches my eye now. I also just ordered the new scrollsaw tape to try it out. I will let you know my thoughts on it after I get a chance to use it. Have a great weekend.
Rick


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Although I'm not a Christian I do like that box, Sheila. It's cleverly constructed and has some lovely scroll work on it's surfaces.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Thank you very much, Martyn! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Congratulations Sheila and Keith. Beautiful designs. Will these patterns be going on your website? I've been waiting for the box! I love it!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Thank you Anna - Yes they will be up on the site in a few weeks. Probably around the first of September. We like to give the magazine some time to sell before we offer the patterns on our site. Even though magazines are not as strong in the market as they once were, they are still an important part of my business and brings my designs to new customers who may not have access to the internet. (Yes - there are still many who do not like it online!)

I am glad you like the box. I really liked making it and it was a nice change for me. I can see more boxes such as these in the future.

Have a wonderful day today!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Congratulations on SIX wonderful projects! I can't make up my mind which is my favorite. The box is lovely. The plaque is timeless… I may have to get the pattern for the gingerbread man for neice and nephew. Thank you for all the time and effort you and Keith put into these patterns. Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Thank you too for your kind words Candy!  This was an all time high for use as far as inclusion in the magazine and we are both really proud of what we did. We are glad you like it as well and hope that you have fun making the projects. 

Have a good day, Sheila


----------



## jordi69

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


I look up to the valuable selective information you offer in your articles. https://cranefest.com/robyn-hilton/ Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jordi69

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


Well Post, I am a big believer in posting comments on sites to let the blog authors know that they have added something beneficial to the worldwide web! https://mazeministry.com/who-is-cathy-areu/


----------



## Jeelaws

scrollgirl said:


> *The Holiday Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts is Out!*
> 
> Good day to you all! I spent the much of the day yesterday getting things lined up for my next set of patterns. Hopefully, my new design will be put up on the site later on today, although I don't think we will do another newsletter just yet. Keith has some new things that he is working on as well and we would like to wait until we have a few things to talk about before sending a newsletter. We try not to send more than two per month, as we don't want to be bothersome to our customers. We think that is a good rate and that way we have enough new items to make it worth our while. If you haven't joined our mailing list already, I invite you to do so. I realize that not everyone reads here every day and the newsletter will let you know when we have new patterns available. You can sign up here: Mailing List.
> 
> In other news, I hear that the Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue is now mailing and should be arriving at stores and to subscriber's homes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year, I am proud to say that between Keith and Myself, we have SIX projects represented in that issue! That is an all time high number for us and we are really proud to be part of such a great magazine.
> 
> For myself, I have my Angel Place card holder figures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nativity Key Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my "O Night Divine!" Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's contributions to the magazine are a beautiful set of Filigree 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Self-Framing Olde Christmas Word Plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some cute and simple Word Art Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think we are pretty well-represented!
> 
> It is funny how quickly we forget what we made for the magazine. It has only been a couple of months since we sent those pieces on their way, and I already pretty much forgot about them. It is always a nice surprise to see them all professionally photographed and how nice the magazine make them look for us! It is a great feeling.
> 
> I still think that subscribing to the magazine itself is a great deal. Just this issue alone would pay for the entire year's subscription. I know that many magazines are switching to digital format, but I am still old-fashioned in that I like to have the pages right in front of me where I can physically flip through them. I still subscribe to my favorite magazine in paper format and I will continue to do so as long as they keep making them. I think for the price of just a few patterns, it is well worth it to get an annual subscription. I cherish my sets of my favorite magazines and every couple of years I go through the back issues and it is like having new magazines all over again, as I usually have changed my taste or am looking to do something a bit different than I may have done in the past. I am happy to have them.
> 
> You can subscribe to Creative Woodworks and Crafts HERE.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. I will be continuing to work on my new patterns and spending the bulk of the day drawing. It is a bit foggy here but not too warm and hopefully the sun will break through soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend!


"We are the best provider any kind of It work and any kind related to IT work So feel free to connect Us… Thank" 
post about 123movies new site name at TrueClassics.net


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*

I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.






Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## patsfan13

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Sheila,
great video, I wish my equipment would work by itself like that, then I would have more time to play golf.Thanks for posting.
Mike


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


That was fun to watch! Thank you for that.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks, guys! I know it was 'cheating' today, but I found it really interesting. Just think of how many times the camera had to be stopped/started to accomplish that! Quite an accomplishment, I thought!

Glad you enjoyed it. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Good morning Sheila! Sometimes you just have to stop trying to figure out how it's done and just enjoy!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Great video with *ALOT OF EFFORT* behind it. My son is a videographer and he really enjoyed it as well as I did. Thanks for sharing, Pat


----------



## donjohn24

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Super video - and the explanation of how it was made is even more interesting:


----------



## matador8

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Hi Sheila,

Excellent video, It was great to watch.

Graham.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Great vdeoSheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


That's really neat. I wish my projects would build themselves… LOL


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Great video. I wish those helpers would pay a visit to my shop! Thanks for sharing.
Rick


----------



## BillWhite

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Great vid. I expected a DreamWorks tag at the end.
Thanks for posting.
Bill


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Yes - I subscribed to him on YouTube. You can all do the same to see future videos that he make. 

And Thanks Don for the additional link - I will check it out! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


A really enjoyable and interesting video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


That was great!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ken90712

scrollgirl said:


> *A Woodworking Video to Go With Your Coffee*
> 
> I was going to skip writing today, as I am in the drawing stages of new designs and they isn't really anything exciting to show you. But I was sent a link to a really cool video that I thought you may like so I am sharing it here for your Sunday morning coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Saw this the other day and loved it! Now I need to watch how it was made as well. Thx for sharing!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monday is a Good Day to Organize*

Happy Monday!

I am going to be doing a quick blog today because I am in the process of drawing and there isn't much that I am prepared to show you today. In addition, I am working on an article (which I will also talk more about later on) and doing some general organizing in the house.

We had a beautiful weekend here. Although it is much more autumn-like than summer. I think those three warm days that we had in the past month were considered our 'summer' and now we are already on the other side of the season. Nevertheless, it is pretty. Autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two autumns, so be it.

We did make it to the beach this weekend for just a bit. It was on Saturday evening and it was quite foggy and the tide was just beginning to move out. The waves were crashing and the ocean looked rather angry. But it was peaceful and beautiful nonetheless. The sandpipers didn't seem to mind, as they scuttled across the beach from one pile of seaweed to another, searching for a tasty treasure.

I plan on getting a couple additional Damask patterns completed and placed up on the site. Hopefully this will happen by the end of the week. I need to remain focused and really work on these designs and complete them. I am also planning another newsletter when that occurs, as Keith has new patterns to post as well.

So the week is fully planned, and in between I need to do some basic organization to keep things in order. Taking small steps along the way prevents complete chaos later on and is a good habit to follow. I always say I am organized out of necessity. Taking the time to be that way saves me much time in the long run.










With that said, I am off to work. Today looks to be another beautiful day here. I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday is a Good Day to Organize*
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> I am going to be doing a quick blog today because I am in the process of drawing and there isn't much that I am prepared to show you today. In addition, I am working on an article (which I will also talk more about later on) and doing some general organizing in the house.
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here. Although it is much more autumn-like than summer. I think those three warm days that we had in the past month were considered our 'summer' and now we are already on the other side of the season. Nevertheless, it is pretty. Autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two autumns, so be it.
> 
> We did make it to the beach this weekend for just a bit. It was on Saturday evening and it was quite foggy and the tide was just beginning to move out. The waves were crashing and the ocean looked rather angry. But it was peaceful and beautiful nonetheless. The sandpipers didn't seem to mind, as they scuttled across the beach from one pile of seaweed to another, searching for a tasty treasure.
> 
> I plan on getting a couple additional Damask patterns completed and placed up on the site. Hopefully this will happen by the end of the week. I need to remain focused and really work on these designs and complete them. I am also planning another newsletter when that occurs, as Keith has new patterns to post as well.
> 
> So the week is fully planned, and in between I need to do some basic organization to keep things in order. Taking small steps along the way prevents complete chaos later on and is a good habit to follow. I always say I am organized out of necessity. Taking the time to be that way saves me much time in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I am off to work. Today looks to be another beautiful day here. I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


As long as the sun shines! I guess the Fall colours may come early in the Maritimes!
After one rainy day here, we are back to hot weather and watering the flowers.
Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday is a Good Day to Organize*
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> I am going to be doing a quick blog today because I am in the process of drawing and there isn't much that I am prepared to show you today. In addition, I am working on an article (which I will also talk more about later on) and doing some general organizing in the house.
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here. Although it is much more autumn-like than summer. I think those three warm days that we had in the past month were considered our 'summer' and now we are already on the other side of the season. Nevertheless, it is pretty. Autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two autumns, so be it.
> 
> We did make it to the beach this weekend for just a bit. It was on Saturday evening and it was quite foggy and the tide was just beginning to move out. The waves were crashing and the ocean looked rather angry. But it was peaceful and beautiful nonetheless. The sandpipers didn't seem to mind, as they scuttled across the beach from one pile of seaweed to another, searching for a tasty treasure.
> 
> I plan on getting a couple additional Damask patterns completed and placed up on the site. Hopefully this will happen by the end of the week. I need to remain focused and really work on these designs and complete them. I am also planning another newsletter when that occurs, as Keith has new patterns to post as well.
> 
> So the week is fully planned, and in between I need to do some basic organization to keep things in order. Taking small steps along the way prevents complete chaos later on and is a good habit to follow. I always say I am organized out of necessity. Taking the time to be that way saves me much time in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I am off to work. Today looks to be another beautiful day here. I wish you all a wonderful Monday.


Happy Monday Anna! I got a lot accomplished today! It was sunny here all day but Oh, so cool! Like AUTUMN! (Which I LOVE by the way!) So I am a happy camper.

I hope you have a wonderful and productive day as well! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Great Honor! *

Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.

I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:

http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/

I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!

Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


Besides being an artist, you are a gr8 writer, Sheila. Steve is a gr8 entertainer. I enjoy his videos, and comic outlook on stuff also. He is very good at what he does.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


I enjoyed your writing about inspiration. I think in this modern world that TV has taken away a lot of individual thinking. At least when it was radio you could imagine what was taking place.
That takes me back to a time as a child when together with some neighbor boys, we created our whole community with nothing but some blocks of wood, some used nails, string and bottle caps. We had vehicles, fences, roads a whole complex. Not a single thing was newly purchased.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


I loved you article! You go girl!!!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


Great write up Sheila! Steve Ramsey is a favorite of mine. It was through his videos I found my way to LumberJocks (or was it Steve Good?)... Its funny how I can watch short video after short video but can't make myself hardly start watching a longer vid. 
I find that 'walking away' from something, like a lack of inspiration or a knotty problem, helps to clear my mind and let it take a different path than the one I was trying so hard to force it down. That's when the note pad is handy to jot down the idea when the light flashes (gotta write it down before the light fades and its gone!). 
Thank you for sharing your inspiration. I really enjoyed reading! Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


Thank you all very much! Yes, Steve was one of the first things that really got me hooked here on Lumberjocks. His fun videos are entertaining to so many and he is also very good at showing us how to build things. He is a great asset to our woodworking community and he is a great guy besides, always looking to promote other woodworkers. I am very humbled that he would even consider me for the article, and I am glad he thought enough of me to do so. 

I truly appreciate all of your support and nice comments. You are all very inspiring to me every single day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


What a great article Sheila - an inspiration to all! You are right, inspiration is everywhere - we just have to keep all our senses open. Keep creating!
Had a great day with my great niece and great nephew doing some painting in the back yard. They were inspired!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Honor! *
> 
> Today, I am sharing a blog with you. Several weeks ago I was honored enough to be asked by Steve Ramsey of Woodworking For Mere Mortals to participate in his "Inspiration" project. I have admired Steve since I first saw his videos here on Lumberjocks, and I have become a loyal follower. Steve brings woodworking to everyone, without using fancy tools or techniques and has a wonderful sense of humor in his presentation. He breaks things down into wonderfully simple processes and helps everyone believe that "I can make that, too!" He is an incredible to the woodworking community and has gained the respect of thousands of woodworkers all over the world.
> 
> I am very thrilled to be a part of his Inspiration Project. You can read my article I contributed here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/
> 
> I know you will enjoy Steve's entire site. There is a huge amount of wonderful information, projects and entertaining videos as well!
> 
> Thanks, Steve! I think you are AWESOME!
> 
> Sheila


Morning, Anna! You sound like you had a busy day! I love painting with kids (or scrolling for that matter too!) Kids are like sponges and they are just looking for knowledge. What a cool time you all had! I bet they will remember it forever!

We still have autumn like weather here. It looks to be another beautiful sunny and warm, but not hot day. I couldn't ask for better!

Have a great one yourself! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing up Drawing*

Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)

I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.

I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:










The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work

I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.

The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.

I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.

So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.

I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Your paintings are beautiful Sheila. You get great depth and detail into feathers and fur. Notecards are a great way to promote your paintings and a series of Christmas cards would be awesome! Looking forward to seeing the next set of damask patterns.
Another beautiful warm day here. Keep the sun shining over there. We will be there soon!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


It is beautiful here as well. Message me and let me know your dates.  I really hope I get to meet you in person.

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Good Morning Sheila! A top down drive along the ocean sounds like a slice of heaven. The snow leopard painting is beautiful! My mom used to collect all things leopards. She stopped when the collection started taking over the house! She will enjoy looking at your painting, I'll share it with her later. Hope you have a very productive day with time for painting.


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Sheila

Your paintings are as nice and your scroll work. Fantastic.

Arlin


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Hi, Candy:
We have had such cool weather that so far there haven't been many 'topless' days. It certainly was a treat to take the time to enjoy the ocean and the sunshine.

Snow Leopards are my absolute favorites of all the big cats! When I lived in Chicago we would always visit Brookfield Zoo where the snow leopards would come right up to the glass of their outdoor display. they were so close that you could almost touch them. They were truly beautiful.

I hope you enjoy your day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Thank you so much, Arlin! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Beautiful painting Sheila.

Lee


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Would you be interested in painting (oil) a tall pirate ship if I sent you the hardboard that fits the frame? 
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Drawing*
> 
> Even though my head was a bit in the clouds after the nice responses from the article, I was able to focus on work and actually accomplished quite a bit. It was another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, with the sun shining and the air warm, but not hot or humid. It is odd because there is definitely an 'autumn-like' feel even though it is only the beginning of August. It seems that we only had about three days of hot summer weather and we are easing back into fall. (That is fine with me by the way - I love autumn! I will take a double season of it anytime!)
> 
> I had to make a trip to Yarmouth because I needed to pick up one of my art prints from a shop that that I am selling prints and note cards of my paintings and Keith is selling some pens. While we don't really sell in shops, Keith found this shop in downtown Yarmouth through word of mouth and when he brought his pens in to show the owner, they took several of them on commission. He also brought in some prints and note cards that I had of my painting work, and they took them all as well. We haven't really had time to pursue these avenues, and we figured that at least by putting them in one place, they will be seen and are not sitting on a closet shelf here in our apartment.
> 
> I had ordered a couple of copies of high-quality prints when I made the trip to the United States two springs ago for the Saratoga Spring wood show. There is a place in New York that does a fantastic job on them, and I thought getting a few of my favorites to see how they would sell would be worth the cost. While they don't fly out the door, they do sell to those who have a liking for that type of thing. I am finding that I have nearly sold them all and I only kept two of them on the site (the two big cats) and have one copy of each left. The one that sold via our site was the Blue Heron, which I painted with heat-set oils. Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two can be seen at the bottom of the page of my site here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/finished-work
> 
> I hope to do more painting as I have talked about and one day offer some Christmas cards with my original art painted on them. I have always done well selling the note cards and I think it is a nice and inexpensive way to sell these pieces.
> 
> The day was beautiful and I stopped on the way to give the Mustang a quick wash. Instead of taking the highway, I drove along the ocean, and (of course!) put the top down on the car. It takes about 45 minutes each way to drive to Yarmouth, and my goal was to be home by noon. Everything went well and it was a very enjoyable trip. The music playing and the sun shining down really made the morning nice. When I got to the shop, I was pleased to hear that they had also sold one of my prints. That was an added perk. I made it home at exactly 12:02 and had the rest of the day to draw.
> 
> I have been working on three additional sets of Damask type plaques, with silhouette layered figures. I want each of the designs to be unique, so I am drawing them each from scratch. I spent the rest of the day drawing, and by evening finished up the last of the Damask part of the designs. This would give 12 unique patterns for people who bought all four sets. Today I will be drawing the frames and silhouette figures for the overlays and then on to cutting. Since I have the three bird plaques cut, I only need to cut the nine new plaques out. I figure this will take tomorrow and Thursday to do and then I can spend Friday writing the instructions and assembling the patterns. I hope to have the series on the site by the weekend.
> 
> So that is my plan. If things go well I may be able to find some time to paint in the evenings. I was just too tired last night.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Thank you all again for the nice comments and notes about the article yesterday. I received a great deal of positive responses and it is nice to know that you all appreciate what Keith and I do so much. We hope to continue to bring you more designs as time permits. We always want to keep you busy.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


Thank you Lee and Dan!

Dan - I am afraid that right now I am not in a good position to take on any commissions. I wouldn't want to commit to doing a painting and not be able to complete it for a while. Things with the business are still questionable, and we are spending this year recovering from walking away from the big wholesaler that was fouling up our patterns (By the way - I received a note last week from someone who bought a pattern of mine from them last year and couldn't even see what was being illustrated in the photos. The quality of the pattern was terrible! It reminded me just how many they sold like that and what people must think of my quality of work!) It has been a lot of work, but I never regret making that decision to leave them.

You can PM me if you like. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*To The Shop!*

Today's post will be short and sweet. I have a full day ahead of me (probably 2!) of cutting out the nine plaques that I drew up this past week.

The plaques consist of three sets of three plaques each, in the same Damask style as the bird plaques that I featured here last week. Each set will have a unique frame shape (although the three in each set will match) and each of the nine motifs will be unique. This, I feel will give customers the best value, as there are a total of 12 distinct Damask style designs that they can apply to other projects. I didn't want to cheat. 

Below is a sample of one of the plaques:










I have a lot of work ahead of me, so I want to get right to it and get cutting. It will be interesting to see how long I can take to cut these. It will sort of be a mini-challenge to myself.

I'll stop in from time to time on breaks, but for the most part of the day, I will be at the saw.

(You all know that is my 'happy place!')

I wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Shop!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. I have a full day ahead of me (probably 2!) of cutting out the nine plaques that I drew up this past week.
> 
> The plaques consist of three sets of three plaques each, in the same Damask style as the bird plaques that I featured here last week. Each set will have a unique frame shape (although the three in each set will match) and each of the nine motifs will be unique. This, I feel will give customers the best value, as there are a total of 12 distinct Damask style designs that they can apply to other projects. I didn't want to cheat.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of work ahead of me, so I want to get right to it and get cutting. It will be interesting to see how long I can take to cut these. It will sort of be a mini-challenge to myself.
> 
> I'll stop in from time to time on breaks, but for the most part of the day, I will be at the saw.
> 
> (You all know that is my 'happy place!')
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Work/Play safe. Keep on cuttin.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Shop!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. I have a full day ahead of me (probably 2!) of cutting out the nine plaques that I drew up this past week.
> 
> The plaques consist of three sets of three plaques each, in the same Damask style as the bird plaques that I featured here last week. Each set will have a unique frame shape (although the three in each set will match) and each of the nine motifs will be unique. This, I feel will give customers the best value, as there are a total of 12 distinct Damask style designs that they can apply to other projects. I didn't want to cheat.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of work ahead of me, so I want to get right to it and get cutting. It will be interesting to see how long I can take to cut these. It will sort of be a mini-challenge to myself.
> 
> I'll stop in from time to time on breaks, but for the most part of the day, I will be at the saw.
> 
> (You all know that is my 'happy place!')
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Cut away and be happy. Looking forward to seeng the end results!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Shop!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. I have a full day ahead of me (probably 2!) of cutting out the nine plaques that I drew up this past week.
> 
> The plaques consist of three sets of three plaques each, in the same Damask style as the bird plaques that I featured here last week. Each set will have a unique frame shape (although the three in each set will match) and each of the nine motifs will be unique. This, I feel will give customers the best value, as there are a total of 12 distinct Damask style designs that they can apply to other projects. I didn't want to cheat.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of work ahead of me, so I want to get right to it and get cutting. It will be interesting to see how long I can take to cut these. It will sort of be a mini-challenge to myself.
> 
> I'll stop in from time to time on breaks, but for the most part of the day, I will be at the saw.
> 
> (You all know that is my 'happy place!')
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Can hardly wait! I see a kitty in there


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Shop!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. I have a full day ahead of me (probably 2!) of cutting out the nine plaques that I drew up this past week.
> 
> The plaques consist of three sets of three plaques each, in the same Damask style as the bird plaques that I featured here last week. Each set will have a unique frame shape (although the three in each set will match) and each of the nine motifs will be unique. This, I feel will give customers the best value, as there are a total of 12 distinct Damask style designs that they can apply to other projects. I didn't want to cheat.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of work ahead of me, so I want to get right to it and get cutting. It will be interesting to see how long I can take to cut these. It will sort of be a mini-challenge to myself.
> 
> I'll stop in from time to time on breaks, but for the most part of the day, I will be at the saw.
> 
> (You all know that is my 'happy place!')
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


9 plaques would take me probably a week to cut! Enjoy! Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Shop!*
> 
> Today's post will be short and sweet. I have a full day ahead of me (probably 2!) of cutting out the nine plaques that I drew up this past week.
> 
> The plaques consist of three sets of three plaques each, in the same Damask style as the bird plaques that I featured here last week. Each set will have a unique frame shape (although the three in each set will match) and each of the nine motifs will be unique. This, I feel will give customers the best value, as there are a total of 12 distinct Damask style designs that they can apply to other projects. I didn't want to cheat.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of work ahead of me, so I want to get right to it and get cutting. It will be interesting to see how long I can take to cut these. It will sort of be a mini-challenge to myself.
> 
> I'll stop in from time to time on breaks, but for the most part of the day, I will be at the saw.
> 
> (You all know that is my 'happy place!')
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day.


Thank you all for the cheers. I am sorry I didn't answer yesterday, but I was working like a little machine here and didn't get back to the computer very much. I made progress, as you will see in the next post - and will be finishing up today.  I really appreciate your comments though! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.

It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!

Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.

It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.

So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.

Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.

Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:










Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.

I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


Very nice!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


Wow! You got a lot accomplished. I love the designs and I like the way you offset the pattern on some of them. I can see I'll be busy in the Fall! Looking forward to seeing the next stage.
Enjoy!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


It is refreshing to hear of respect in the work place. Especially among former employer/employee. Glad Keith has that.
Only finished 6…That is AMAZING Sheila! All that in one day, it'd take me…I don't know how long. Just the thought of attaching/releasing/re-attaching my scroll saw blade on one of those plaques is daunting to me. And you probably do it with my nemesis, the pinless blade. It just dawned on me that you cut the outside shape of the frames before the scroll work in the frame. I had learned to do the inside first (more bulk to hold on to…). Just curious and want to learn.
Raining here too. Love the sound of it on the metal shop roof. Don't forget to take time to paint. Happy Friday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


Thank you all three. Yes - I don't mind the rain either.

Candy - the frames are large enough to cut the outside first. There is plenty to hold on to so that isn't really an issue. Also, I route the edges of the frame prior to scrolling. This way it is stronger before routing and I don't have to route over scrolled areas. I only use a small curved routing bit, so not much material is removed. Sometimes I need to re-draw the lines in the design a bit, but that isn't usually very difficult. You could also reprint a section of the pattern with the small frame motifs and reapply them to the areas after routing. It has always worked well for me. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


For a crummy picture, your fine cuttin is totally outstanding.  Very crisp, as always. Nice designs Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


Thanks, Roger. I think I had my settings wrong on the camera and that is why it is so yellow. I can't even remove it in Photoshop without making it look worse. I suppose that the blog here gets the "first-thing-in-the-morning-before-the-caffeine-gets-into-the-bloodstream" pictures. LOL They are usually good enough to get the point I am trying to make out, but I just like people to know that better ones are to follow.

Yes - I love making this type of design! The cutting is very fun and not really difficult! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


Off center…I GET it. Artistic. I understand like a grown up! I first thought you might have been snookered when you placed the pattern!  Just teasin'
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Yesterday I really remained focused and accomplished even more than I thought I would. After all was said and done, I am finished cutting six of the nine plaques for the next set of patterns.
> 
> It just goes to show how much work I can accomplish when I set my mind to it!
> 
> Keith was called by his former job and asked if he would help out and do some part time work for a couple of days. Since he was pretty much caught up with the magazine and even has some new patterns ready for the next site update, he thought it would be a good opportunity to earn a little extra. When he left his job nearly two years ago, he had worked there for over 12 years. He left on good terms and the company was supportive of his decision to come work from home with me and asked if it would be possible to call him back on occasion when they needed extra help.
> 
> It is nice to see how respected he is and how much they value his work. They call from time to time when they have a big shipment to get out and usually Keith is happy to help out for a couple of days. It is good for everyone involved and it just shows that you don't have to burn bridges when you leave a place.
> 
> So being here on my own for the day (which is unusual) give me no excuse but to accomplish. I have been trying to keep from being distracted and focus on the task(s) at hand.
> 
> Even though I only finished six of the nine plaques, I have the other three all prepared and ready to drill and cut. I figure it will take me about half the day today and then I can go on to finishing them and writing the pattern packets and (hopefully) they will be ready for the site tomorrow. That's an ambitious undertaking on my part, but you all know I am the "Queen of the Pink Cloud" and it is my nature to push things that I do to the limit.
> 
> Here is a (crummy) picture of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting, but it is dreary and raining out this morning and it is the best I can do without pulling out the light box. That will come later.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you have a happy and productive time and have some fun in the process. After all - it is Friday!


Hi, Dan. Maybe it is "off" because I am a little "off"  LOL I still think if everything was centered, it would be a bit boring. But my OCD customers may think otherwise. That is why I will include the full motifs in each pattern. If they want to center the designs, they can.

I aim to please! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*

I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.

I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.

I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.

On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.

I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:

1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.

2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.

3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:










Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.

At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.

Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:



















These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.

The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.

Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.

This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.

As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.

So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all. 

I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*
> 
> I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.
> 
> I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.
> 
> On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:
> 
> 1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.
> 
> 2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.
> 
> 3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.
> 
> At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.
> 
> Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.
> 
> The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.
> 
> Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.
> 
> This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.
> 
> As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.
> 
> So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


That is an amazing piece so much detail
If the grain is hairy you can do a climb cut
which is going in the other direction first then cleaning on the second pass.

It is an odd day here on the banks o the River Doon Sunny with light clouds
swirling still no scones, yogurt is my limit 

Have a sublime weekend Sheila winter will be upon us before we know it

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*
> 
> I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.
> 
> I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.
> 
> On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:
> 
> 1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.
> 
> 2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.
> 
> 3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.
> 
> At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.
> 
> Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.
> 
> The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.
> 
> Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.
> 
> This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.
> 
> As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.
> 
> So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


Good morning Jamie! Sometimes I do the pass as you say if there is a little bump from entering the cutting area, but I find that I wind up messing up the piece more than not at times. Remember these pieces aren't even sanded at all yet - that I will be doing today. Much of the hairy grain you are seeing is from the routing. I am afraid my bits aren't as sharp as I would like. However, this bit did much better than the one I used on the Silhouette Bird Set which burned the wood terribly. There are a few hot spots here, but for the most part a little sanding will clean them up quickly. 

Yes - it is already nearly autumn like weather here. I can 'feel' autumn approaching! I wish you well and a happy and relaxed weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*
> 
> I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.
> 
> I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.
> 
> On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:
> 
> 1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.
> 
> 2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.
> 
> 3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.
> 
> At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.
> 
> Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.
> 
> The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.
> 
> Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.
> 
> This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.
> 
> As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.
> 
> So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


Sheila (and Jamie) thank you for the step by step process and tips. It makes sense, now that you've explained it, to do the router work first. I'd be heartbroken if I'd done all the scroll work then messed it up on the router (a very real possibility)! Thanks for sharing and have a great fall-ish weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*
> 
> I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.
> 
> I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.
> 
> On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:
> 
> 1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.
> 
> 2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.
> 
> 3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.
> 
> At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.
> 
> Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.
> 
> The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.
> 
> Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.
> 
> This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.
> 
> As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.
> 
> So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


That is a real concern that I didn't even mention, Candy. I would also hate to have anything happen after the scroll sawing part of the project were done. That seems to take the most time and it would be sad to ruin a piece after putting all of that work into it. (Yes! I have done that in the past!) Live and learn. . . . 

Have a good day yourself, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*
> 
> I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.
> 
> I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.
> 
> On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:
> 
> 1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.
> 
> 2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.
> 
> 3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.
> 
> At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.
> 
> Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.
> 
> The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.
> 
> Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.
> 
> This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.
> 
> As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.
> 
> So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


Hi Sheila, I can see I'll have to do some router practising before I attempt these! I love these designs though and I can think of so many different ways of using them.

The clouds have crept in here today but it is still warm though cooler than it has been for a while. Suits me as I'm off to bike down to the Maritime festival. Our carving club has a booth there so we will be doing some carving demos.
Enjoy your weekend and have fun painting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Routing and Scrolling Frames*
> 
> I finished all of my cutting yesterday. That was a big plus. Cutting out nine plaques of this type in under two days was an accomplishment that I was satisfied with.
> 
> I had initially hoped that I would have these all oiled and finished by today, but as usual, things came up and I need to sand and oil them today. I should have better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am pleased with these designs. While they are not really difficult, some of the motifs do present a little bit of a challenge. I think that this style of scrolling is an excellent way for people to practice an improve their skills. Because of the swirly nature of the designs, if someone cuts a bit 'off' it is really of little consequence, as long as they don't go as far as to cut into the next part of the design. In addition, the silhouette pieces become the focal point so it lessens any errors even more. There could be slight variances that would certainly not be noticeable in the least.
> 
> On yesterday's blog, someone asked about why I cut the frame pieces out prior to scrolling. I thought I would explain a bit further so you can all understand my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I always do plaques such as this in this particular order:
> 
> 1 - I cut the perimeter of the piece. This brings the piece down to a comfortable size to handle, as I don't like working with larger pieces. I usually use a larger blade for this (around a size 5 reverse, depending on the thickness of the material I am cutting, which is usually around half an inch or so for plaques this size) The larger blade is naturally thicker and works best for me when I cut long, straight stretches or long gentle curves. If I used a smaller blade at this point - especially on solid hard wood which is my usual choice - the smaller, thinner blade would tend to want to follow the grain when cutting - again depending on the type of wood. Using a size five or larger will help alleviate this problem and the larger, thicker blade will stay truer to your cutting line.
> 
> 2 - I then route the frame, both inside and out. I leave the pattern on when I do this. I usually use a slight round over router bit and it bites off very little. The pattern stays in place for the most part, although on occasion it can come loose. If it does, I either re-tape the loose area or in the worst cases, which almost never happen, reapply the pattern for the frame. I find that when using double sided tape this never occurs. It doesn't happen when using adhesive labels either. It can tend to come up when using the spray-glue method, which I solve as I mentioned above, but reapply the section or sections that are loose. Usually if something comes up, it is only in a small area and not an issue. A little tape and we are good to go. I don't cut the design from the frame prior to routing because it will weaken the frame and I don't want it to blow apart when routing it. It has never happened to me and I hope it never will, but it is one of my concerns nonetheless and why I recommend routing prior to scrolling.
> 
> 3 - I cut the scroll sawn detail into the frame. Yes - this means I sometimes need to retrace part of the design. Especially if that part falls on a curved edge of the piece. If you look closely at the picture that I posted yesterday, you can see that even though the pieces are routed, the pattern stayed on the frames enough to see the design. I am reposting the picture here for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see at #1 that the router ate away some of the pattern. My solution was to just sketch in the line with a pencil and cut it. It really doesn't make anything harder and it is easy to cut on the curve as it is a flat piece. The only time a curve would be an issue would be if it were curved on the underside of the piece, as depending on the piece, it may rock.
> 
> At #2 you can see that I successfully cut the design on the curved edge and there is no difference as to whether the pattern piece was in place or not.
> 
> Here are two close ups of the edges for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces of course are not sanded or finished yet. You can see the first picture, which is of curly maple, has a little bit of tear out from the routing. This is because of the curly grain, but it should still sand out nicely.
> 
> The second picture is cut from ash, which is much more stable, but will still look much better and polished when sanded and oiled.
> 
> Both came out lovely though and I do actually like how the design is cut partially into the curved edge. It looks very pretty and soft and professional this way.
> 
> This is one reason that I do like to cut each design that I make myself. I have had many generous offers from others to do my cutting for me so I could draw more patterns and produce a larger volume of designs, but I feel that it will take me away from the main reason I am designing these - to scroll saw. As with anything, the more I do the more I learn. After fifteen plus years of being a designer, I still learn a little something new with each project.
> 
> As far as cutting "from the inside of the design working toward the outside" as most instructions state, as with everything, you need to think through and not always take things literally. For the most part, cutting the inside parts of the design and working towards the outside is the way to go in general, but there are exceptions, such on these frame motifs. As long as you have approximately 1/4" of material between the design and the edges, I feel that there is little danger of having a problem with breaking. Keep in mind that most of what I cut is with hard wood and not soft wood like pine. As soft wood and loose grained hard wood (such as Oak) I reserve for projects without a lot of detail. Hard or not - wood such as oak with a more open grain would not hold up well to this type of design, as there are many small points and swirls. I am not saying that you absolutely can't use it, but if you do, you will be at a greater risk of pieces chipping off. Since these pieces will have a backer on the main design, you could possible use oak, as the backer will stabilize the wood, but it will just be riskier, depending on the piece of wood you use. That is one reason that I migrate toward wood such as maple and even cherry or walnut. They are tighter grain and amazingly strong.
> 
> So that's it for today. I plan on doing all the finishing work on these nine plaques and I should have some nice pictures for you all next time. I plan to get these up on the site as soon as I am done, but I am thinking it will be Monday before that occurs. Keith scolded me the other day for "constantly working" and I suppose he is right. I may take my Sunday and do some painting, as I haven't touched it for another week again. With a job such as I have though, it doesn't really seem like I am working so it is easy to get lost in it. But when thinking about it, he is right and I really haven't taken much of a break in a while. I look at what I accomplished and I have nothing to be ashamed about. So maybe a painting day is in order after all.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful weekend. I hope this helps those of you who were questioning the process I use to understand a little better why I do things in the order that I do. I think this is the easiest and most reliable way to accomplish this.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone. We are already mid-August and summer is on the wane. Be sure to take some time to enjoy the season!


Hi, Miss Anna! Our dull and dreary day turned out to be beautiful and sunny after all! I got everything sanded and oiled and painted al the silhouettes and backers as well. Now all that is left are the photographs and I will be done for the day.

You certainly have the ability to cut these. They are easier than the beautiful filigree bells that you cut, so they should be "easy-peasy" for you to do! 

Have a wonderful weekend yourselves! I haven't decided if I am going to post tomorrow. I may take the day off. If that is the case, I will be back on Monday.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Perfect" Weekend*

What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.

It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.

I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.

I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.

The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.










I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.










In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces. 

The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.










You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.

The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.










Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.

When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.

I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside. 
After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.

I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.

I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.

My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.

When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.

Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.

I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.

I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.










Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


That colorful background really makes your beautiful scrollings come alive even more. That finely scrolled Mustang looks incredibly real.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good Morning to you Roger! I was surprised at how nice these came out. I don't know why, but they were looking a little "meh" at some point last week. Maybe I was tired! I am thinking of adding just "a touch" of bling on them. A little crystal here or there. Hum . . .

You have an amazing week! 

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


They all look great, Ms Landry! Glad you enjoyed your date night and your day 'off'!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Leldon! I am glad you like them! I hope you had a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Looks like I need to start using ash and maple! Beautiful!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Nancy! I actually like the ash plaques better than the maple. The maple came up a bit darker than I would have liked, as you can see. But the ash stayed lighter.I am glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Sheila. All the plaques are beautiful. I love the background colours. The hummingbird set is my favourite. Keep the sunshine coming! Looks like it was a beautiful day for the beach.
Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good day Anna! Thank you so much. I also love the colors. They add just enough interest to make the designs stand out and the natural grain of the wood still is the 'star'. I am glad you like the hummingbirds. The cats (of course!) are my favorites!  But I was happy with all of them.

I hope you also have a great day filled with sunshine!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Love the colors Sheila! The maple looks like it is competing with the design whereas the ash and the design compliment each other, IMO. Sounds like a great weekend! Here's to recharging!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you so much Candy! Yes, recharging is good now and then! 

Sheila


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Perfect" Weekend*
> 
> What an incredible weekend I had! It was a combination of accomplishing, relaxing, beautiful weather, good food, a Saturday night "date" and even some beach thrown in. I can think of little more that would have made it much better.
> 
> It started off like any other weekend. However, the weather was absolutely supreme. It was sunny and warm, without being either too hot or humid, and it made Saturday just an all around pleasant day. Keith had to run into work for a couple of hours, and that allowed me to get some things done here. After the general straightening, I got to work on finishing and assembling my plaques.
> 
> I cut backboards for all nine of them, as well as painted the backboards in some nice, deep colors. I wanted the hint of color to show through the Damask cutouts and accent the natural color of the wood. I found that using colors that were too soft or washed out would get lost in the shadows, so I chose deeper colors so that they would be seen.
> 
> I then photographed each plaque for the pattern packet. The ash pieces came out beautiful. I love ash and it is one of my favorite woods to use. Even though it has a distinct grain, it is a much tighter grain than something such as oak, which means that it will hold up to the intricate scrolling fairly well. I also love that it retains its light color even when oiled. Many of the other lighter woods take on a really yellowish cast when mineral oil is applied. While that looks great for some plaques, there are times when I like the wood to be lighter.
> 
> The first set of plaques that I finished was the SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes. These are cut from ash, as you see and have some wonderfully bright backers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this set is my favorite, and I love how they came out. The light ash is the perfect background for the solid black acrylic painted silhouettes. And the deep coloured back boards add just the right splash of color. The cutting was fun and not difficult and it really makes an elegant display. I hope you like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the photograph, it almost looks Photoshopped. But I can assure you, I did cut them all and no Photoshopping other than color correction and removal of the background around the plaques were done. I am very proud of these pieces.
> 
> The next set was of SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes. For this group, I chose some pretty curly maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the ripples in the maple and it looks just fabulous in person! I chose more Earthy colors for the backgrounds of these plaques, as I felt they complimented both the color of the wood and were more associated with the natural colors of the butterflies and would make us think of Monarchs, Tiger Swallowtails and Viceroys.
> 
> The final group of plaques (SLD437) are the Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, these are cut from ash. I chose some warm, yet intense colors for the backgrounds for these as well, as that shot of color really brings out the designs nicely.
> 
> When Keith arrived home on Saturday afternoon, he wanted to take me to a movie in Yarmouth. The weather was perfect for putting the top down on the car and doing some 'night convertable-ing'. It has been so cool this summer that there have been few opportunities to do so. We had a nice date night and some time to relax.
> 
> I had planned to get these up on the site on Sunday, but instead I decided to take the day 'off'. I spent the morning catching up on some house work and the day was so picture perfect that I had to do something outside.
> After all - drawing, cutting and finishing nine plaques in a week was a pretty good amount to accomplish. It was time to take a day for myself.
> 
> I had thought about spending the day painting, but so far the summer has been rather strange with it being either cool or rainy and here with it being mid-August already, I realize that there aren't going to be many more warm days such as this. I spent the afternoon washing, waxing and detailing my car which is something I have always loved doing.
> 
> I know it sounds goofy, but I truly enjoy taking care of my things and maintaining them. I am the same way with my tools and brushes and everything that I own. I know I don't have a lot by most people's standards, but what I have is nice and I like to keep it that way as long as I can.
> 
> My car is now 10 years old and I love it as much as I ever did. I constantly have people stop and ask me what year it is and they can't believe that it is a 2003 because it looks almost new. While it is generally kept clean, it really looks awesome when it is all polished up and waxed and shiny. I hope to keep it another 10+ years and be able to enjoy it for a long time to come.
> 
> When I was done with it, it was late afternoon. It was still sunny and beautiful out and Keith was visiting his friend. So I packed up a quick bag and headed for my favorite place in the world - the BEACH! I couldn't help but think of how fortunate I am to have such an incredible life as I drove along the water. Keith had got me an incredible stereo system for the car last Christmas and spent the spring installing it and it was really nice to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Today I feel wonderfully refreshed and ready to get back to work. It felt really good to have some time to do the things I wanted and also to have some quiet time watching the tide move out. I think that everyone needs time to themselves occasionally so they can truly relax and find their peace. I know that when I don't allow this for myself, I tend to get anxious and tense and I am not the best at what I do.
> 
> I will finish writing the pattern packets for these three sets of patterns. I plan to get them up on the site, as well as the bird silhouette set that I showed next week. Then I will begin working on my next project.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well. This one will go down in my book as one of the best of the summer (so far!) It will be a nice "remember when . . ." moment for me to look back on on those trying days, and know that things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is not idleness, and to lie sometimes on the grass under trees on a summer's day, listening to the murmur of the water, or watching the clouds float across the sky, is by no means a waste of time. ~J. Lubbock
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The scroll pattern work is lovely
I love the pic of the Stang at the beach. I sold my 07 GT convertible in April and have missed her this summer.
I am just catching up on my readings here, sorry to be so late commenting


----------



## scrollgirl

*Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*

Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.

The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:

SLD434 Songbirds:










SLD435 Kitties










SLD436 Butterflies










And SLD437 Hummingbirds










I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.

I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.

Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.

Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Very nice Sheila shared the link to FB straight away

This is a style that I really like, minds me of a Victorian
style and with this project I could do with as set for the 
Parlor. I wonder if young Ryan might be able to do it 

In a moggy Scotland

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Thank you Jamie. I am glad you like them.

I think that the designs are rather forgiving. The swirls and curves are rather abstract and slight variances from the design wouldn't really be evident. I tried to leave enough room between the cut outs so that if slight mistakes are made, there would be little consequence. Also, it may sound bad but the overlay pieces can cover any significant boo boo's!

I am going to apply some crystal rhinestones on a couple of mine here "just to see" and I may show them in the morning. I think that the little bit of sparkle will really finish them off and make them look cool. But you know me . . . I love to sparkle!

Today I will be writing the announcement in the newsletter and then thinking about what is next. I have a couple of ideas, but i don't know which one to attack first! (Good dilemma!)

I wish you a wonderful day today, Jamie! Enjoy what it brings!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Good morning Sheila, 
Just love the new designs. I will be ordering shortly. I think the cats ones will go over big time at the craft shows. I have a regular following for anything cats. I have started getting the shop set up and the scroll area is first to get cleared and power so I can cut in between setting up other areas. I can,t wait to see what you will come up with next. Have a good day.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Good morning to you Rick! Thank you as always for the ideas and inspirations. I am glad you think the cats will go over well. I believe they are my favorites. I love cats as you know and I tend to shy away from too many cat projects because I would be doing so many cats people wouldn't even bother to look anymore! LOL Sometimes all I need is for someone to suggest a cat project and I am right there! 

Glad to hear you are getting things set up. I know it has been a difficult year of adjustment for you, and I am glad to see you focusing on the things that make you happy. You are always in my fond thoughts and I consider you a good friend.

Take care and have a good day today!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


The three layer effect is very interesting, Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Also, ... the overlay pieces can cover any significant boo boo's!
This is like getting permission from the teacher to cheat!  Thanks Teach! Around here we call boo boo's our Persian Flaw. Put there, sometimes, on purpose because only God is perfect.
Have a great day Sheila!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Good morning Sheila. I will be getting the full set of these patterns as I can think of so many ways of using them. I love the damask patterns and the overlays are great. Looking forward to seeing how you sparkle them!
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Damask Plaque Patterns are Posted on My Site*
> 
> Today's post will be fairly brief. I need to get to it and write and send out the newsletter from our site today announcing the new patterns. I had a really good response from people yesterday and many are anxious to get their copies. I am really happy about this, as I also really like the new designs. I think they are both fun to cut and nice to look at once they are done.
> 
> The four new patterns for the Damask Silhouette plaques are as follows:
> 
> SLD434 Songbirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Kitties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLD437 Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a better price if people want to buy all four patterns. Since I designed 12 distinct Damask designs, I think that there is a lot that people can do with them. As I stated in an earlier blog, even though the designs are offset on some of the plaques, I did include the complete line work for all three motifs so that you can use them in other ways. I hope this makes people happy.  The Set Product (SLDDASet1) is right on the home page of our site.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the positive responses to these. It really makes a girl feel good when I work hard on something and it is so well-received. It is great motivation to do even better on the next project and it feels good to know that I am doing something that you all like.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is foggy and cool out. So much like autumn it is scary. It is still a bit too early to think about that, although it is right around the corner.
> 
> Happy Tuesday and thanks again!


Thank you all very much for your thoughts. I apologize for being so late in responding, but things got really busy yesterday afternoon/evening and I didn't get a chance until now.

I also like the layered effects Martyn. The self-framing things are really a nice type of project, because they look so complete without having to purchase or make a separate frame. There is so much you can do in the frame itself to add to the project as well.

Thank you very much Candy and Anna. I always appreciate your thoughts. Anna - I can't wait to see what you do with them. I am sure it will be really cool!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Very Full Day*

Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?

I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.

When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.

While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.

As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.

I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.

The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.

What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.

Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.

Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.

But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.

Crisis avoided. (Sort of)

I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.

On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.

While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:










While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.

In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!

Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.

The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.

The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.

I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.

With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.

Have a great day!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


It's good that you are multi-talented and have multiple interests, it keeps life interesting!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Erwin! I hope you and Edith are having a wonderful journey! xox

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila. You are always very professional and give awesome service and you dealt with the pattern glitch in a very speedy and professional manner. Your patterns are always wonderful and very well laid out which will keep me coming back for more! My projects are lined up now for the Fall so I'll be looking forward to starting those when I get back. I'll also be looking forward to seeing more painting patterns. Sounds like exciting times ahead!
Enjoy


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Congratulations, Sheila, on the new painting endeavor, and the speedy glitch repair!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you both Candy and Anna. I honestly don't know what happened. I do know that I will check better next time before sending out the patterns. It really is something that jut happened to get by everyone. The important thing is that I learned from it and that I did.

I am glad you all like the patterns. Yes - the new venture is exciting! I am thrilled about it and can't wait to see where it leads! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## jlb

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila; I've been following you for some time now. I have worked with the 788 for several years now. It has been a love hate relationship. I finally bought the Excalibur 21. Now I know the saying that a poor workman blames his tools, but the Excalibur is really a dream to use. Thanks for your reviews. As to your pattern problem, I learned a trick several years ago where by you view your painting through a mirror. In most cases you will see any errors immediately. I don't know How this works, but I have found it to be quite useful. (This also works in general woodworking projects.) Hope this maybe of use for you. Keep up the great work!

Kind regards, Jim

Just remember there is an extremely fine line between a hobby and mental illness.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Very Full Day*
> 
> Yesterday my day started off as many days do, but by the time I went to sleep, it had snowballed into a day that was very full and somewhat exciting. It just goes to show that we never know what will come along and no matter where we are in our lives - good or bad - things are constantly changing. But that makes our lives exciting, doesn't it?
> 
> I find I am my happiest when I am my busiest. There is part of me that likes the comfort of 'routine' and knowing what to expect, but let's face it - following the same pattern day after day can be "uninspiring." I like when a little twist is thrown at me for good measure, as it keeps me alert and thinking. And that is a good thing.
> 
> When I started out the day, my main goal was to get out my newsletter and announce my new pattern. That seemed simple enough and I envisioned myself having the bulk of the day to just kind of do 'whatever.' But little by little the tides changed and things came up that changed my focus from relax mode to busy. And it didn't stop until almost midnight when I went to bed.
> 
> While I could have allowed things to overwhelm me, I had the presence of mind to take a breath and look at things one step at a time. Calmly and rationally. And one by one I ticked things off of my list and I was able to go to bed with a clear head that everything was fine. And I slept really good.
> 
> As I said, much of the things were positive in nature, not trouble at all. Many of the things were small issues that are just part of my everyday life and business, and just needed a minute or two of my attention. But I think when I began to feel overwhelmed was when I looked at all of them at one time and as I did that, everything looked pretty formidable. I think that is a problem that many of us have. We look at everything at once instead of dealing with things in steps (which is how we need to deal with them anyway) and we defeat ourselves before we even begin the battle. I was rather proud of myself for recognizing my own state of mind and being able to step back and digest things one at a time - as they should be. It pulled me out of the abyss that I was falling into and helped me solve everything rather painlessly.
> 
> I am not going to share every detail with you on the day, as much of it was just routine stuff that happens when you have your own business. There were however some significant things that were big enough to share here that you may get a kick out of or cheer me on.
> 
> The first big thing was my blunder with my new patterns. As I sit here this morning, I am still baffled as to how it happened. I am not particularly proud of it, but I know that some of you have made mistakes and I see you beating yourself over the head about them and I just want to share that it happens to everyone. (Even someone like me who has proofreaders!) While it wasn't tragic, as it was caught early, it was nonetheless jarring to me and a bit embarrassing, but it is fixed now and that is what matters. Hopefully the quality of the designs will outshine my mistake and I will be remembered by what is now instead of the issue.
> 
> What happened was that on two of the four new Damask patterns that I released yesterday, somehow in the line work the frames got mixed up with two of the patterns and in the line drawings the butterflies had the hummingbird frames and vice versa. I had a long time customer and friend point this out to me after purchasing his patterns which was about three hours after announcing them in my newsletter and selling about eight sets.
> 
> Needless to say I was HORRIFIED to see the mistake. Although to be honest, I still can't figure out how it happened. All four designs are kept in separate files and somehow I must have saved over the wrong one or in the wrong place. With looking at these Damask motifs, you really have to study them to see that they are all different. The bottom line was that the line work didn't match the pictures of the plaques.
> 
> Now I KNOW that they did at one time, as how else would I have been able to cut them. But something must have happened between last Thursday and Monday that switched the files. It baffles me.
> 
> But the important thing is that it is fixed now and I re-sent everyone who ordered the designs the updated versions.
> 
> Crisis avoided. (Sort of)
> 
> I suppose that looking at all of those similar designs didn't register in my brain that they were different. A big THANKS to my customer for alerting me of the error so I could quickly fix it before things got too far. I am very grateful. I don't think it was because I was too busy or doing too much either, because I did take my time and had absolute quiet when proofreading. I think that the designs were just so similar, and after drawing them and looking at them for over a week, I failed to see the discrepancy. I just have to try to be more watchful.
> 
> On other, unrelated news, it appears that I am going into a new venture on the painting side of my business. Since working with the Artist's Club and other painting projects, I have found a good amount of growth in that part of my business. While I love doing scroll saw patterns, you all know that I love painting as well. I think that by working in both fields it gives me a wider spectrum of designing possibilities, as I sometimes am able to mix the two together at some point and I think it is great for both.
> 
> While I love to paint and think that I am a 'decent' painter, I find that I am still developing my skills as a cartoon-type painter. While I can paint realistic paintings from photos without much of a problem, I find that doing cute and whimsical painting projects (like my 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments) can be a bit of a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do like these, and I am proud of them, I do feel that I have a way to go in the designing department with this type of project. And I like doing them so I want to do more.
> 
> In my Facebook travels and through other sources, I have become of a group of painters called Terrye French - Painting With Friends. The group was started by Terrye, who is a wonderfully talented and prolific artist. Terrye supplies her "Friends" with inspirational line drawings, and they do their thing with them and work their magic on them and turn them into wonderful painting patterns. Everyone benefits because Terrye is a bottomless source of amazing talent and each design takes on the personality of the designer finishing it. It is a wonderfully positive group filled with positive energy and oh so much talent!
> 
> Terrye put out word on Facebook that she is looking for some more "Friends" to join her group and I thought it would be something that may fit into my life nicely. I had already got to know many of the girls through my Facebook page and I found them to be wonderfully supportive of each other and painting in general. Everyone in the group seemed to be happy with the arrangement and because of that the group is thriving. I decided to put in an application and I found out last night that I am ACCEPTED and I will be part the "Painting with Friends"! I am very excited and thrilled about this.
> 
> The best part about it is that we are able to take on only the work we feel we can accomplish. I can do anywhere from five to fifty designs for the group in a year, and it won't interfere in any way with my own personal designing. Terrye is so talented and I found myself looking at the site and wanting to paint this and that and that one too and I was wondering where I would be able to justify the time to do all of this. But now, being part of the team will allow me to have fun with her designs (I change most designs to suit my own taste anyway!) and continue to advance my own business as well.
> 
> The arrangement is fair and reasonable and it benefits everyone involved. I am very fortunate to be a part of this.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all updated with how things go. This is a great example of how designers can work together to promote themselves and their art.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I know this is a longer post, but as I said it was a full day! I wish you all a happy Wednesday and I hope to have some more fun things to talk about tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Jim! I am sorry for the delay in response - I was a little under the weather yesterday. But better now! 

Yes - the Excalibur is a dream machine! I know people say that the tools shouldn't make THAT much difference, but obviously they have never tried an Excalibur! I also feel it brings my work up to a new level!

Thanks for the tip. I will certainly try it!

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*

You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)










(Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)

So . . .

Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.

So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .










I am just going to show a snapshot of each:










SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes










SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes










SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes










SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes

I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.

I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!

Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!

I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.

The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.

Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.

I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Love these designs and embellishments!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


They are all worthy of being admired.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Happy birthday Sheila. Hope you have a great day! 
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


I love my bling - I do! I do! 

Sometimes just a little is enough! I get teased all the time - but you have to admit they look awesome with the rhinestones on them - even in the crummy pictures! I will be taking more pictures soon and you will see how nice they look.

Thank you all for the nice comments, and thank you Rick for the Birthday wishes! It is already a good day and it is only half over! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Happy birthday Sheila! Generally not a blingy person myself I do like the rhinestones on the songbirds. Makes me think of morning dew. Btw the link for the song birds works properly even though it says 'butterfly'. I hear those gremlins don't like BRIGHT LIGHT! BRIGHT LIGHT! ;-) Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you Candy. My morning brain put the wrong word with the right link in it. it is all fixed now. 

Glad you like them a little sparkly! After all - I don't think I "over-blinged" them. Just a touch here and there.

Thank you for the birthday wishes as well! Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Happy Birthday from your Bear family!

The Bling looks good!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Awesome designs. Happy birthday to boot!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Did Someone Say . . . "BLING?"*
> 
> You KNOW I had to do it! I had those twelve nice plaques just staring at me from the table. I like them a lot. Sometimes with my new patterns, if I am really pleased with the results, I just keep them out a little bit and I admire them. This lasts about a week or so (Except with patterns that I really like and intend to keep - like my Polar Bear Pull Toy which I wouldn't part with for the world!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just mentioning him gave me an excuse to show him! He is packed away until winter when I display him!)
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Yesterday after I got all caught up with the mail and things, I decided that all those new Damask designs needed just a little something to send them over the top. I really liked how they came out, but there was still room to take them a step further.
> 
> So I got out my case of rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to show a snapshot of each:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD434 Damask Songbird Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD436 Damask Butterfly Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD437 Damask Hummingbird Silhouettes
> 
> I will take some better pictures today and I will post them with the products on my site. I am also going to post the pictures as projects here on the Lumberjocks site in my Project Gallery, but I will do one per day so I don't over do it here on the site. I find that I always wait to post things like this and then nothing new seems to make it to my Gallery page. I have to be more diligent.
> 
> I also want to give another shout out to Rhinestone Canada for their amazing products! Every time I "play" with them, I think how fortunate I was to find them. The company is top-notch and they have not only wonderful service, but wonderful products at really great prices. If you ever are looking for some "bling", I highly recommend them!
> 
> Today I will be playing with some new things. I have about five or six directions that I can head - which is great considering I am a designer! My biggest problem is that I don't know where to start first! I want to do everything at once!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the tremendous response to these little plaques. They have been doing wonderfully on the site, which means that lots of you want to make them and it really makes me feel good to be doing designs that are so well-received.
> 
> The encouragement and support that I receive from you all is absolutely wonderful, and I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Once again today I realize how fortunate I am in so many aspects of my life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! It is a beautifully sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot, not too cool. Just 'perfect.'
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much for the birthday wishes! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up With Project Posting*

I am terrible at keeping up with posting my projects. I always try to wait until they are up on the site, and then I find I am usually buried deep into the next project and forget about it completely.

While many of you read and keep up with the blog here every day, there are also many more who don't and come to me and ask to find something that I had made an entry about previously. I never mind that, but it makes me realize that I do need to keep my gallery on Lumberjocks up to date a little more. (I wouldn't want you all to think I was "slacking!")

So today's blog is just to let you know that I began posting the new plaques that I had just finished up. (I know - kind of boring!)

In reality, I am just going to be starting the next designs and I am at that kind of in between place right now where I don't have anything to show you at this point now anyway. So it will fill the gap here.

Also - for my woodworking readers who don't know about Lumberjocks, it is a good opportunity to promote the site here. It is a great place to network with a fabulous number of incredibly talented woodworkers in all fields of woodworking. There is lots of support and just looking through the projects is an incredible experience. I hope you stick around.

The link to my project is here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88356
and you can see the nice Gallery setup they have here.










I am only listing one set of plaques at a time over the next few days so I won't spam the site. I am starting with my SLD434 - 3 Damask Songbird Silhouette Self-Framing Plaques that you have seen here.

The others will follow.

I wish you all a great day, and invite you to check out the Lumberjocks site if you wish. It is a great resource and filled with wonderful talented people that are willing to share information.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up With Project Posting*
> 
> I am terrible at keeping up with posting my projects. I always try to wait until they are up on the site, and then I find I am usually buried deep into the next project and forget about it completely.
> 
> While many of you read and keep up with the blog here every day, there are also many more who don't and come to me and ask to find something that I had made an entry about previously. I never mind that, but it makes me realize that I do need to keep my gallery on Lumberjocks up to date a little more. (I wouldn't want you all to think I was "slacking!")
> 
> So today's blog is just to let you know that I began posting the new plaques that I had just finished up. (I know - kind of boring!)
> 
> In reality, I am just going to be starting the next designs and I am at that kind of in between place right now where I don't have anything to show you at this point now anyway. So it will fill the gap here.
> 
> Also - for my woodworking readers who don't know about Lumberjocks, it is a good opportunity to promote the site here. It is a great place to network with a fabulous number of incredibly talented woodworkers in all fields of woodworking. There is lots of support and just looking through the projects is an incredible experience. I hope you stick around.
> 
> The link to my project is here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88356
> and you can see the nice Gallery setup they have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only listing one set of plaques at a time over the next few days so I won't spam the site. I am starting with my SLD434 - 3 Damask Songbird Silhouette Self-Framing Plaques that you have seen here.
> 
> The others will follow.
> 
> I wish you all a great day, and invite you to check out the Lumberjocks site if you wish. It is a great resource and filled with wonderful talented people that are willing to share information.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Hi Sheila,
I imagine things when I see these designs… I figure out a message in the frame with the scrolled clouds then a passing airplane as the silhouette…. the message fly high with clear mind.
Have a nice day! My few days was really occupied added to the upgrading of my office computer.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Flying Kitty Bumblebee*

I needed to take a couple of days 'off'. I find that I get so caught up in what I do, that time goes by and I don't even realize how many days straight that I am working. That is the danger in having a job that you enjoy so much, I suppose. You tend to stretch the days longer and longer with fewer breaks in between and then you wonder why you are so tired.

Even doing things we love can wear us out sometimes. We all know that feeling. We go on a holiday or spend the day at some type of event and sometimes we come home more tired than if we spent a full day at work. But we don't notice it until it hits us like a ton of bricks.

The past couple of weeks have been rather busy. My partner Keith had picked up some extra hours at the plant where he used to work before working full time for our company. One thing good about designing and doing what we do is that the schedule is somewhat flexible. It makes it possible for him to sneak off and pick up some extra work when the plant needed him. He does this maybe once or twice a year. As I mentioned before, when he left the job, it was on good terms and it is nice that they call him when they are in need. It is a different outlook to work there knowing that it is only temporary, and the extra income is nice as well.

It is odd though how much it affects me and my work here at home. I think that part of me feels that if Keith is working, than I should really buckle down and pick up the pace of my own work here. There is always a lot for me to do, as I don't only work in the woodworking field, but as you know I have been working on the painting part of my business as well.

Keith worries that I am taking on too much sometimes, but I try to explain that I love both fields and spending a bit of extra time doing the painting part isn't a hardship at all. It is fun and relaxing for me. From the outside looking in, it is sometimes hard for others to understand that.

I used my time well these past two weeks I feel. I drew, cut and finished the 12 Damask plaques all in that time frame, as well as other things and running the day to day business tasks. That takes more time than people imagine (that's not a complaint - just a fact).

I had spent Thursday and Friday of last week working out some paperwork and tax issues. I don't want to get into particulars, but I think it is time for me to find a new accountant. Since I have hired her four years ago when I achieved my "Landed Immigrant" status here in Canada, I have had to file in both the USA and Canada. She was supposed to be educated on both tax systems, but the past four years have had issues and recently more issues have come up regarding things.

She is on vacation until Tuesday, at which time Keith and I will be waiting at her door to greet her upon her return to work to figure out some things. As I said, there is no need to mention details, but when I talked to the USA Internal Revenue Service on Friday, lets just say that they were the bright spot in my day. They pointed out some errors that she made that when rectified would be much to my favor.

Unlike the popular belief that the IRS are heartless, greedy bastards, I found the opposite to be true. I have had to deal with them two times in the past four years and both times they were compassionate, educated and honestly trying to help me pay my fair share of taxes, but not overpay. I was surprised and relieved about that.

However, I will have to deal with my accountant, who I personally think is a very nice woman, but on several occasions has dropped the ball regarding my taxes - at my expense. It is unfortunate when you hire someone to do a job and you wind up having to educate yourself completely on the subject anyway and tell her how to do it. Why am I paying her at all?

These battles are very draining and take away from my design time and my creative time. In twelve years of using my accountant from Chicago, I never once had an issue. However, once I was Landed here in Canada, he could no longer do my taxes, as he doesn't know the Canadian tax system and I now need one who knows both USA and Canada. I suppose that I will be 'accountant shopping' very soon.

On Friday night I fell ill and needed to go to the ER in Yarmouth. It was nothing serious, but it turned out to be a UTI which was extremely painful and wouldn't get better without antibiotics. Keith and I didn't get home until nearly 3am Saturday morning. I can however attest to the Canadian healthcare system being excellent. While it was a long wait, it was no shorter than if I were in an emergency room in the USA. It was Friday night and there were three emergencies that had priority, so the others like us had to wait. While the system isn't perfect, it is a good one and I did receive excellent care. It is worth it to pay higher sales tax on a daily basis as we do here in Canada to help support the healthcare system. In the States a trip to the ER would have cost me a great deal. Here I walked away without paying a cent. No, it isn't perfect, but it works.

I spent yesterday laying low. I am probably going to do the same today. I am feeling better, but I don't want to push things and I need to relax a bit. By the end of yesterday I was feeling rested and "antsy" so I decided to do a little painting. Unlike the painting that I do for work, I decided to paint another's pattern for fun. Yes - this is different than creating my own design. There is no pressure or thinking, as the pattern is done for me. Ask any designer and they will tell you that there is a difference. (I say this because people have said "I thought you weren't going to work?") This isn't work, it is play. I know it is hard to tell the difference, but that happens when one's job is so close to what they do for leisure.

In any case, I decided to paint a couple of fun and whimsical ornaments from a Terrye French design. Terrye is the creative genius behind the "Painting With Friends" group that I just joined. While I love to paint realistic animals and cats, I certainly love Terrye's fun and silly characters. I chose a set of six Halloween kitties. The first one is a Flying Kitty Bumblebee pictured below.










This is from the pattern packet called "Cat's Masquerade". (Click on the link)

I decided to make them into pumpkin shaped ornaments. You can't tell, but the background is painted with DecoArt Glamour Dust and sparkles. They are just adorable.

I am going to finish the others today. I already have them partially done. To me that is a day of rest and I am going to enjoy myself and relax and have fun doing it. They are silly and darling, and I can't help smiling when I see them. I hope you enjoy them as well.

It is another beautiful, warm and sunny day here. I say that every day, but it has been just lovely. The nights are cool and autumn-like and the days are warm and sunny. Just perfect.

I hope you have a wonderful Sunday. I have some really cool designs I am thinking about that I am going to begin drawing tomorrow. They promise to be fun and I am really excited about them. I am also planning my first design for Terrye and the Painting With Friends group and I am very excited about that.

It's all good.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Flying Kitty Bumblebee*
> 
> I needed to take a couple of days 'off'. I find that I get so caught up in what I do, that time goes by and I don't even realize how many days straight that I am working. That is the danger in having a job that you enjoy so much, I suppose. You tend to stretch the days longer and longer with fewer breaks in between and then you wonder why you are so tired.
> 
> Even doing things we love can wear us out sometimes. We all know that feeling. We go on a holiday or spend the day at some type of event and sometimes we come home more tired than if we spent a full day at work. But we don't notice it until it hits us like a ton of bricks.
> 
> The past couple of weeks have been rather busy. My partner Keith had picked up some extra hours at the plant where he used to work before working full time for our company. One thing good about designing and doing what we do is that the schedule is somewhat flexible. It makes it possible for him to sneak off and pick up some extra work when the plant needed him. He does this maybe once or twice a year. As I mentioned before, when he left the job, it was on good terms and it is nice that they call him when they are in need. It is a different outlook to work there knowing that it is only temporary, and the extra income is nice as well.
> 
> It is odd though how much it affects me and my work here at home. I think that part of me feels that if Keith is working, than I should really buckle down and pick up the pace of my own work here. There is always a lot for me to do, as I don't only work in the woodworking field, but as you know I have been working on the painting part of my business as well.
> 
> Keith worries that I am taking on too much sometimes, but I try to explain that I love both fields and spending a bit of extra time doing the painting part isn't a hardship at all. It is fun and relaxing for me. From the outside looking in, it is sometimes hard for others to understand that.
> 
> I used my time well these past two weeks I feel. I drew, cut and finished the 12 Damask plaques all in that time frame, as well as other things and running the day to day business tasks. That takes more time than people imagine (that's not a complaint - just a fact).
> 
> I had spent Thursday and Friday of last week working out some paperwork and tax issues. I don't want to get into particulars, but I think it is time for me to find a new accountant. Since I have hired her four years ago when I achieved my "Landed Immigrant" status here in Canada, I have had to file in both the USA and Canada. She was supposed to be educated on both tax systems, but the past four years have had issues and recently more issues have come up regarding things.
> 
> She is on vacation until Tuesday, at which time Keith and I will be waiting at her door to greet her upon her return to work to figure out some things. As I said, there is no need to mention details, but when I talked to the USA Internal Revenue Service on Friday, lets just say that they were the bright spot in my day. They pointed out some errors that she made that when rectified would be much to my favor.
> 
> Unlike the popular belief that the IRS are heartless, greedy bastards, I found the opposite to be true. I have had to deal with them two times in the past four years and both times they were compassionate, educated and honestly trying to help me pay my fair share of taxes, but not overpay. I was surprised and relieved about that.
> 
> However, I will have to deal with my accountant, who I personally think is a very nice woman, but on several occasions has dropped the ball regarding my taxes - at my expense. It is unfortunate when you hire someone to do a job and you wind up having to educate yourself completely on the subject anyway and tell her how to do it. Why am I paying her at all?
> 
> These battles are very draining and take away from my design time and my creative time. In twelve years of using my accountant from Chicago, I never once had an issue. However, once I was Landed here in Canada, he could no longer do my taxes, as he doesn't know the Canadian tax system and I now need one who knows both USA and Canada. I suppose that I will be 'accountant shopping' very soon.
> 
> On Friday night I fell ill and needed to go to the ER in Yarmouth. It was nothing serious, but it turned out to be a UTI which was extremely painful and wouldn't get better without antibiotics. Keith and I didn't get home until nearly 3am Saturday morning. I can however attest to the Canadian healthcare system being excellent. While it was a long wait, it was no shorter than if I were in an emergency room in the USA. It was Friday night and there were three emergencies that had priority, so the others like us had to wait. While the system isn't perfect, it is a good one and I did receive excellent care. It is worth it to pay higher sales tax on a daily basis as we do here in Canada to help support the healthcare system. In the States a trip to the ER would have cost me a great deal. Here I walked away without paying a cent. No, it isn't perfect, but it works.
> 
> I spent yesterday laying low. I am probably going to do the same today. I am feeling better, but I don't want to push things and I need to relax a bit. By the end of yesterday I was feeling rested and "antsy" so I decided to do a little painting. Unlike the painting that I do for work, I decided to paint another's pattern for fun. Yes - this is different than creating my own design. There is no pressure or thinking, as the pattern is done for me. Ask any designer and they will tell you that there is a difference. (I say this because people have said "I thought you weren't going to work?") This isn't work, it is play. I know it is hard to tell the difference, but that happens when one's job is so close to what they do for leisure.
> 
> In any case, I decided to paint a couple of fun and whimsical ornaments from a Terrye French design. Terrye is the creative genius behind the "Painting With Friends" group that I just joined. While I love to paint realistic animals and cats, I certainly love Terrye's fun and silly characters. I chose a set of six Halloween kitties. The first one is a Flying Kitty Bumblebee pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the pattern packet called "Cat's Masquerade". (Click on the link)
> 
> I decided to make them into pumpkin shaped ornaments. You can't tell, but the background is painted with DecoArt Glamour Dust and sparkles. They are just adorable.
> 
> I am going to finish the others today. I already have them partially done. To me that is a day of rest and I am going to enjoy myself and relax and have fun doing it. They are silly and darling, and I can't help smiling when I see them. I hope you enjoy them as well.
> 
> It is another beautiful, warm and sunny day here. I say that every day, but it has been just lovely. The nights are cool and autumn-like and the days are warm and sunny. Just perfect.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Sunday. I have some really cool designs I am thinking about that I am going to begin drawing tomorrow. They promise to be fun and I am really excited about them. I am also planning my first design for Terrye and the Painting With Friends group and I am very excited about that.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


I have to laugh because I got a comment on Facebook that the kitty looked like Monsanto got hold of it! LOL! No kidding! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Short Rest*

I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day. 

No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.

Have a great day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Take care Sheila
Sunshine & Chocolate "Lots"

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


<3 Jamie!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Some hot chicken noodle soup, do not know if it helps, but it makes me feel better. Even the self employed
need an occasional sick day.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Was hoping you'd be feeling better today. When medicine battles germs the patient is sometimes collateral damage. Keep taking the meds and you both will win. Sorry to hear about your tax woes as well. Hope it all gets worked out in your favor. Rest today and let Keith and Richard take care of you! Remember…pace yourself!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


I hate that you're feeling so badly kiddo.that's about right though, meds make you feel crummy so you can feel better. Lol!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks so much. It's back to the doc for me. 

I appreciate the good thoughts.

"This too shall pass"

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Rest*
> 
> I am going to take a day or so off of writing. Yesterday was a rather poopie day, as the meds that they are giving me are making me feel rather crummy. I am just writing to let you all know so you don't worry. It just happens and I hope to be back in full swing soon. I always appreciate you all a great deal. I am sure this will get better soon, but I will spare you all the details of the day.
> 
> No worries though. I have plenty of new things to work on. A little rest will do me good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hope you will feel better very quickly. Take it ez Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back From My Break!*

It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.

I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.

On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.

It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.

But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.

Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.

The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.

We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.

We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:










It looked nearly brand-new:










You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.

Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.

We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.

It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.










It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!

We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.

So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.

I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.

I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.

It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.

I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.










Happy Friday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Welcome back Sheila! You have been missed. That is a nice looking automobile and Keith certainly looks happy with it. So glad you are feeling better! Have a great Friday! Looking forward to what you are dreaming up next.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thanks, Candy and thank you for checking in on me! I am glad you guys look forward to seeing what I am up to. I know it may not have been very thrilling when I wasn't feeling well, and that is why I decided to take a break. I like my posts to be positive and uplifting and some days is hard when I am not feeling good. But I am better now and back to my old self!

It gives me a great deal of joy to see someone I care about so happy. Even though I am the one that communicates our day to day activity, Keith is such a huge part of our team and works so hard for us and our customers. It is good to see him have something that he really likes. I am thrilled for him! I put this photo that I had fun with on Facebook and I thought I would share it here. I think it says it all!










The caption under it should read "Life is Good."

 Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Love the car!! Congrats Keith! Glad you 2 got out a bit and had a great time. I've been watching your painting videos learning the different techniques, taking notes and ordering list from paints to mediums and brushes. Lol lookink forward to ordering next week and giving it a try!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Congratulations on the new wheels Keith, I have heard lots of good things about the Miata. Glad that 
both of you have nice convertibles for the warm weather, and a good winter car. Shiela, hope you have
a lot of better days ahead.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you both Nancy and Gus. It is good to be back at work and online as well. Feeling crummy is no fun at all. I have so much nice stuff to do and I really want to feel up to doing it. I took much of the day today so far to fill orders and get things organized. I hope to have a great weekend. I wish you all a great time as well. There are only a few weekends left of summer! Hard to believe how quickly it passed by!

Have a great night, Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


yea , sorry i fell behind on your blog here, but im up to date now, glad you had some time off, had a nice road trip and wow keith has got himself a james bond special, what a great car, and he looks great in there, especially love the hearts around him, are those special order, where do i get those…lol..have a great weekend, im sure after your rest, and all the ideas that flooded into your mind, you will need as many hours as you can muster to get it all done…take care you two…


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Ride on….........ride on


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break!*
> 
> It feels good to get back to routine again. While taking some time off to feel a bit better and do some other things, it felt a bit different not to write here every morning and communicate with so many of you that I have come to call my friends. I truly appreciate all the nice messages and warm thoughts that you all sent my was this past week. It is nice to know that many of you think that I add something to your mornings with my writings here. I want you all to know that you also add to my day, and I find it a nice way to communicate with so many.
> 
> I am feeling better now and almost back to my old self. I finished taking the medicine yesterday, so with that behind me I am hoping that my stomach will settle for good and I can get on with designing. Even though I may have taken it a little easier this past week, the ideas didn't stop coming. I have more ideas than ever that I want to develop and make into patterns. The holidays are coming as well, and with it are many new ideas for fun projects for everyone to make.
> 
> On Wednesday Keith and I went on a short road trip. Here it is the latter part of August and we had yet to take a day or two to explore the beautiful province which we live. We decided to combine an overnight expedition with picking up something that Keith was considering purchasing - a new car.
> 
> It isn't a "new" new car, but new to him. Since I have known him he has been driving an older Sunfire. It is a good car and runs well with little maintenance beyond the routine things that older cars require. It's front wheel drive has gotten us through the Nova Scotia winters with little problem, and allows me to park the Mustang during the cold months.
> 
> But it is getting old, and Keith was thinking he wanted to have a nicer vehicle for everyday driving. While we still intend to keep the Sunfire for winter, he was looking to a nicer, sportier car for himself.
> 
> Over the web he found a 2001 Miata MX5 Convertible that he really liked. It looked nearly new and had low miles on it and had been owned by an older gentleman who said it never saw snow, as he stored it in the winter. Although this was the second owner, he had said that he purchased it from another older gentleman that did the same. From the pictures and talking to the owner, it looked like just what Keith was looking for.
> 
> The car was located in northern New Brunswick, which meant a 6-7 hour drive from us. Keith wanted to be pretty sure that the car would be as promised, and began a dialogue with the owner. After several conversations and lots of additional pictures, he thought that it would be something that he wanted and could afford at this time. We decided to take a trip to go look at it.
> 
> We left Wednesday evening, and drove until just past midnight. When we stopped we were close to our destination. Since we were in a small town, our pickins' were slim and we had to settle with a place that would take us. I will say, it wasn't the best of accommodations by any stretch, but we were tired and it was late and we just needed a place to lay our heads. We probably spent all of six hours there altogether.
> 
> We headed out as early as etiquette would allow. We didn't want to arrive to see the car until after 9am. So we stopped for coffee along the way and then finished the last leg of our trip. When we arrived at our destination, we were pleasantly surprised. The car looked beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked nearly brand-new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could tell by the way it looked that it had been well taken care of. There was barely a mark on it - inside and out except for a small scratch on the rear bumper where the owner said a neighbor grazed it with his bike. But that was only one small mark that could be touched up on the rubber bumper. Everything else was near- perfect. The engine was just as clean as the rest of the car, and upon taking it for a test ride, it seemed fine.
> 
> Long story short, for the money Keith thought it was a fair deal. I am sure he has some modifications of it in mind, as he wants to do some upgrades, but it was a great starting point and really is a fun and beautiful car. So he bought it. I am thrilled for him and I think he is really happy about it.
> 
> We went to file all the necessary paperwork and everything went smoothly. We had everything needed and so did the owner. Everything was well-planned and went smoothly and by late morning we were back on the road again heading home - each in our respective convertibles.
> 
> It couldn't have been a more perfect day to drive. The sun was shining and the temperatures were in the low to mid 80's. I followed Keith all the way home, being happy that he was so thrilled about his new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my first road trip since Keith installed the new sound system in my Mustang, and I had a USB key with all of my favorite music to keep me singing the entire ride home!
> 
> We decided to take some of the smaller roads, travelling through the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. I would have taken pictures, but since I was driving, I thought it best not to try. It was the perfect mix of sun, weather, scenery and music, and it was truly one of those "good to be alive" days. It was just the rest I needed after feeling poopie for the last week or so.
> 
> So today is a new day and a fresh start. While Friday usually signifies the end of the work week for most people, I look at it as the new beginning in the next chapter for myself. I feel great this morning, and even though the day is overcast and foggy, it is still beautiful to me.
> 
> I have two projects that I am working on at the moment, and then I have several more lined up right after that. The small break was enough to recharge and feel good, and I hopefully will be able to show you all some more things very soon.
> 
> I missed talking to everyone, but I am sure I will be catching up soon. This trip was the first time that I was away from the computer for 24 hours in years, as the small place we spent the night didn't have any internet access. I spent the evening going through emails and filling the orders that I have to fill and mail out. I have some wooden painting kits ordered as well so they should be on their way today. It's all good.
> 
> It feels good to be back and in routine again. While the break was nice, I am glad to return to routine. It was needed though and I do feel much better and rested. Perhaps part of why I wasn't feeling well was because I was a bit run down.
> 
> I wish you all good day. I hope you enjoy your weekend and remember to take some time to do what makes you happy. Be it scroll sawing or painting or anything else you enjoy, it is important to remember that you only live once. Life is short so you may as well make the journey as fun and pleasant as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi, Bob! I hope you are doing well. I thought Keith would kill me for posting the picture with the hearts, but he is just that excited that he just smiled! As I said, it is good to see him so happy!

I am feeling much better now and getting back in the groove of things. So much to do and so little time - always my biggest complaint.  Thanks for stopping by and commenting. It is really good to hear from you!

And Roger - I hope you have a great weekend as well! Life can be fun!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding that Balance*

It is so quiet out this morning that I needed to check if we even had the windows open. They were of course, and if I listen carefully I can hear the quiet flutter of the birds in the near by tree. It appears that everyone slept in this Saturday morning.

And what a morning it is! Still and calm and only a few white wispy clouds high in a bright blue sky. The temperature is perfect - I imagine it is about 70 degrees right now - and the humidity is low and at a comfortable level. It is just lovely.

I noticed that I haven't talked about nature or my surroundings as much lately. I have been so absorbed in working that I have neglected to take the time out to enjoy my incredible surroundings. It's funny how those things creep up on you. Little by little you put in another ten minutes. Then twenty, then and hour. Before long you don't have any time left to just sit back and enjoy things. And you are on to the next day.

Keith had mentioned in the past month or so that he wanted to take a few days for a day trip. Even though I loved them, I would put him off. "After this deadline" I would say. And then by the time I was finished with that, one (or two) new deadlines would arise and I would say "Just after these things are done." And here we are at the end of August and our short trip to pick up his car was our first significant time off. Perhaps he was right in saying we needed a break. (Oh! How it pains me to say that!) 

But as I was driving home from getting his car, and the sun was shining on me and my hair was blowing in the wind and Led Zepplin's "Kashmir" was screaming on the car sound system, I realized how GOOD it felt and how happy and peaceful it made me feel. Driving through the winding country roads, with scenery that is something out of post cards, I realized that I lived in a place that people pay a lot of money to come to visit. Every day is filled with the natural beauty of my surroundings. The ocean. The beach. The farms and lakes. The forest paths. The small town atmospheres. Everything that I find amazing.

I don't want to become immune to it.

When we live in a place such as this, or any place for that matter, we tend to become so familiar with it that we begin to look right through all the things we once held wondrous and beautiful. I grew up in Chicago and people and skyscrapers and all the things that the city holds were just part of my life. It thrills me to see my beautiful children taking advantage of all that living in a large metropolitan area has to offer. They regularly visit the museums and zoo and attend many events that the areas have to offer. I am happy they are exploring life to the fullest and enjoying seeing the variety this world has to offer.

I am looking forward to the possibility of driving to Chicago in the next month or so. My first grandchild is due any day now and I want to make the pilgrimage to meet her and see my own children and some friends. It would be nice to go when the autumn colors are still beautiful, as I understand that driving through New England through that time is amazing. I hope that I can organize things and take the time to go. It will do me wonders.

Perhaps that is why I am working as hard as I have been. My "Ant and the Grasshopper" syndrome is catching up to me. If I work hard now, I will be able to justify the trip, which in all probability will be at least a couple of weeks long. We'll see.

Yesterday I spent much of the day filling orders. I have had a great deal of orders for the cute painting kits that Artist's Club carried last year. Since they don't carry them any more (they keep their products for only one season) some of the customers that bought them last year are looking for more pieces. The most popular kits right now seem to be the Witch Boots:










SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels Ornaments

And Hats:










SLDP202 Hats Off to Witches!

And Masks:










SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade

I love making and sending these kits because it gives me a little chance to play in the sawdust in between designing. 
I am happy that people are seeking me out to get the wood pieces, as I have things pretty much down to a science in being able to offer them at a fair price.

I also began working on my next pattern, and I will hopefully make a great deal of headway on that today. I don't have enough of it here to show you a sample, but perhaps if things go well, I will have some drawings by tomorrow.

After dinner Keith and I went for a drive along the beach. It was a beautiful warm and calm night and we were able to witness a spectacular sunset (as well as have some ice cream!) I had forgotten to bring my camera, but I absolutely promise to try to do better next time and bring it wherever I go. You would have all loved the pictures.

When we arrived home, it was nearly 10pm. On a typical day, I would have called it a night, but I wanted so much to spend some time doing some more painting. Since I did the bee kitty, I haven't touched my brushes (again!) I have made a promise to myself to try to paint just a little bit every day - even if it is only for a few minutes. We put on an old movie and I painted another ornament from the Terrye French pattern packet "Cat's Masquerade".

This one is the ballerina kitty:










I just love the whimsical kitties in this packet!

As always, finding a balance in life is essential to one's happiness. I find that it is difficult for me sometimes because I enjoy what I do so much on a daily basis, that it is hard to limit the time I spend working. I suppose that is a great problem to have, but I am still in danger of over doing it. I still need to take time to enjoy my beautiful surroundings. Or else, what am I working for?

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It appears that it will be an incredible one here. I am going to have a good time drawing today and also spend some more time painting this evening. I may even get out for a short ride or walk in between. I know I just need to practice finding that balance.

Have an incredible Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding that Balance*
> 
> It is so quiet out this morning that I needed to check if we even had the windows open. They were of course, and if I listen carefully I can hear the quiet flutter of the birds in the near by tree. It appears that everyone slept in this Saturday morning.
> 
> And what a morning it is! Still and calm and only a few white wispy clouds high in a bright blue sky. The temperature is perfect - I imagine it is about 70 degrees right now - and the humidity is low and at a comfortable level. It is just lovely.
> 
> I noticed that I haven't talked about nature or my surroundings as much lately. I have been so absorbed in working that I have neglected to take the time out to enjoy my incredible surroundings. It's funny how those things creep up on you. Little by little you put in another ten minutes. Then twenty, then and hour. Before long you don't have any time left to just sit back and enjoy things. And you are on to the next day.
> 
> Keith had mentioned in the past month or so that he wanted to take a few days for a day trip. Even though I loved them, I would put him off. "After this deadline" I would say. And then by the time I was finished with that, one (or two) new deadlines would arise and I would say "Just after these things are done." And here we are at the end of August and our short trip to pick up his car was our first significant time off. Perhaps he was right in saying we needed a break. (Oh! How it pains me to say that!)
> 
> But as I was driving home from getting his car, and the sun was shining on me and my hair was blowing in the wind and Led Zepplin's "Kashmir" was screaming on the car sound system, I realized how GOOD it felt and how happy and peaceful it made me feel. Driving through the winding country roads, with scenery that is something out of post cards, I realized that I lived in a place that people pay a lot of money to come to visit. Every day is filled with the natural beauty of my surroundings. The ocean. The beach. The farms and lakes. The forest paths. The small town atmospheres. Everything that I find amazing.
> 
> I don't want to become immune to it.
> 
> When we live in a place such as this, or any place for that matter, we tend to become so familiar with it that we begin to look right through all the things we once held wondrous and beautiful. I grew up in Chicago and people and skyscrapers and all the things that the city holds were just part of my life. It thrills me to see my beautiful children taking advantage of all that living in a large metropolitan area has to offer. They regularly visit the museums and zoo and attend many events that the areas have to offer. I am happy they are exploring life to the fullest and enjoying seeing the variety this world has to offer.
> 
> I am looking forward to the possibility of driving to Chicago in the next month or so. My first grandchild is due any day now and I want to make the pilgrimage to meet her and see my own children and some friends. It would be nice to go when the autumn colors are still beautiful, as I understand that driving through New England through that time is amazing. I hope that I can organize things and take the time to go. It will do me wonders.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I am working as hard as I have been. My "Ant and the Grasshopper" syndrome is catching up to me. If I work hard now, I will be able to justify the trip, which in all probability will be at least a couple of weeks long. We'll see.
> 
> Yesterday I spent much of the day filling orders. I have had a great deal of orders for the cute painting kits that Artist's Club carried last year. Since they don't carry them any more (they keep their products for only one season) some of the customers that bought them last year are looking for more pieces. The most popular kits right now seem to be the Witch Boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels Ornaments
> 
> And Hats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP202 Hats Off to Witches!
> 
> And Masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade
> 
> I love making and sending these kits because it gives me a little chance to play in the sawdust in between designing.
> I am happy that people are seeking me out to get the wood pieces, as I have things pretty much down to a science in being able to offer them at a fair price.
> 
> I also began working on my next pattern, and I will hopefully make a great deal of headway on that today. I don't have enough of it here to show you a sample, but perhaps if things go well, I will have some drawings by tomorrow.
> 
> After dinner Keith and I went for a drive along the beach. It was a beautiful warm and calm night and we were able to witness a spectacular sunset (as well as have some ice cream!) I had forgotten to bring my camera, but I absolutely promise to try to do better next time and bring it wherever I go. You would have all loved the pictures.
> 
> When we arrived home, it was nearly 10pm. On a typical day, I would have called it a night, but I wanted so much to spend some time doing some more painting. Since I did the bee kitty, I haven't touched my brushes (again!) I have made a promise to myself to try to paint just a little bit every day - even if it is only for a few minutes. We put on an old movie and I painted another ornament from the Terrye French pattern packet "Cat's Masquerade".
> 
> This one is the ballerina kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the whimsical kitties in this packet!
> 
> As always, finding a balance in life is essential to one's happiness. I find that it is difficult for me sometimes because I enjoy what I do so much on a daily basis, that it is hard to limit the time I spend working. I suppose that is a great problem to have, but I am still in danger of over doing it. I still need to take time to enjoy my beautiful surroundings. Or else, what am I working for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It appears that it will be an incredible one here. I am going to have a good time drawing today and also spend some more time painting this evening. I may even get out for a short ride or walk in between. I know I just need to practice finding that balance.
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


Have a gr8 weekend. Halloween is comin very soon


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding that Balance*
> 
> It is so quiet out this morning that I needed to check if we even had the windows open. They were of course, and if I listen carefully I can hear the quiet flutter of the birds in the near by tree. It appears that everyone slept in this Saturday morning.
> 
> And what a morning it is! Still and calm and only a few white wispy clouds high in a bright blue sky. The temperature is perfect - I imagine it is about 70 degrees right now - and the humidity is low and at a comfortable level. It is just lovely.
> 
> I noticed that I haven't talked about nature or my surroundings as much lately. I have been so absorbed in working that I have neglected to take the time out to enjoy my incredible surroundings. It's funny how those things creep up on you. Little by little you put in another ten minutes. Then twenty, then and hour. Before long you don't have any time left to just sit back and enjoy things. And you are on to the next day.
> 
> Keith had mentioned in the past month or so that he wanted to take a few days for a day trip. Even though I loved them, I would put him off. "After this deadline" I would say. And then by the time I was finished with that, one (or two) new deadlines would arise and I would say "Just after these things are done." And here we are at the end of August and our short trip to pick up his car was our first significant time off. Perhaps he was right in saying we needed a break. (Oh! How it pains me to say that!)
> 
> But as I was driving home from getting his car, and the sun was shining on me and my hair was blowing in the wind and Led Zepplin's "Kashmir" was screaming on the car sound system, I realized how GOOD it felt and how happy and peaceful it made me feel. Driving through the winding country roads, with scenery that is something out of post cards, I realized that I lived in a place that people pay a lot of money to come to visit. Every day is filled with the natural beauty of my surroundings. The ocean. The beach. The farms and lakes. The forest paths. The small town atmospheres. Everything that I find amazing.
> 
> I don't want to become immune to it.
> 
> When we live in a place such as this, or any place for that matter, we tend to become so familiar with it that we begin to look right through all the things we once held wondrous and beautiful. I grew up in Chicago and people and skyscrapers and all the things that the city holds were just part of my life. It thrills me to see my beautiful children taking advantage of all that living in a large metropolitan area has to offer. They regularly visit the museums and zoo and attend many events that the areas have to offer. I am happy they are exploring life to the fullest and enjoying seeing the variety this world has to offer.
> 
> I am looking forward to the possibility of driving to Chicago in the next month or so. My first grandchild is due any day now and I want to make the pilgrimage to meet her and see my own children and some friends. It would be nice to go when the autumn colors are still beautiful, as I understand that driving through New England through that time is amazing. I hope that I can organize things and take the time to go. It will do me wonders.
> 
> Perhaps that is why I am working as hard as I have been. My "Ant and the Grasshopper" syndrome is catching up to me. If I work hard now, I will be able to justify the trip, which in all probability will be at least a couple of weeks long. We'll see.
> 
> Yesterday I spent much of the day filling orders. I have had a great deal of orders for the cute painting kits that Artist's Club carried last year. Since they don't carry them any more (they keep their products for only one season) some of the customers that bought them last year are looking for more pieces. The most popular kits right now seem to be the Witch Boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels Ornaments
> 
> And Hats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP202 Hats Off to Witches!
> 
> And Masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade
> 
> I love making and sending these kits because it gives me a little chance to play in the sawdust in between designing.
> I am happy that people are seeking me out to get the wood pieces, as I have things pretty much down to a science in being able to offer them at a fair price.
> 
> I also began working on my next pattern, and I will hopefully make a great deal of headway on that today. I don't have enough of it here to show you a sample, but perhaps if things go well, I will have some drawings by tomorrow.
> 
> After dinner Keith and I went for a drive along the beach. It was a beautiful warm and calm night and we were able to witness a spectacular sunset (as well as have some ice cream!) I had forgotten to bring my camera, but I absolutely promise to try to do better next time and bring it wherever I go. You would have all loved the pictures.
> 
> When we arrived home, it was nearly 10pm. On a typical day, I would have called it a night, but I wanted so much to spend some time doing some more painting. Since I did the bee kitty, I haven't touched my brushes (again!) I have made a promise to myself to try to paint just a little bit every day - even if it is only for a few minutes. We put on an old movie and I painted another ornament from the Terrye French pattern packet "Cat's Masquerade".
> 
> This one is the ballerina kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the whimsical kitties in this packet!
> 
> As always, finding a balance in life is essential to one's happiness. I find that it is difficult for me sometimes because I enjoy what I do so much on a daily basis, that it is hard to limit the time I spend working. I suppose that is a great problem to have, but I am still in danger of over doing it. I still need to take time to enjoy my beautiful surroundings. Or else, what am I working for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It appears that it will be an incredible one here. I am going to have a good time drawing today and also spend some more time painting this evening. I may even get out for a short ride or walk in between. I know I just need to practice finding that balance.
> 
> Have an incredible Saturday!


I wish autumn would last forever, Roger! I see all my friends making Halloween projects and I realize how fast time is going by! These cool mornings are a reminder that autumn is almost here. I hope you have a wonderful Sunday as well! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Progress*

As I went to fall into bed last night, I walked into my room and immediately noticed how crisp and cool the air was. It would definitely be a night for blankets (and perhaps a cat or two) to keep me warm. This was the first night of the season that felt this way. After a lovely, warm and sunny day, the night temperatures were cool and crisp and on the brink of chilly. Fall is approaching, and it is my favorite time of year.

Overall yesterday I had a pretty good day. I got some chores around the house done, got a chance to polish up my car after the recent road trip, and catch up on some errands and shopping. We had a great, early supper of bar-b-que chicken wings on the grill along with a nice vegetable pizza and after dinner I had some time to draw.

I made good progress on the next project that I was doing. And even though the errands took a little longer than I had anticipated, I still accomplished a great deal and think that I should be just about finished with drawing today and ready to cut tomorrow. Here is a small sample of what is to come to tease you:










You can probably guess that what I am making is Halloween themed. While everyone is still enjoying the last days of summer, I can see all my creative friends working hard on their autumn and Halloween projects in preparation for the upcoming craft season. This time will pass all too quickly I am afraid, and before we know it winter will be upon us.

I went to buy some more watermelon yesterday and I was unable to find any in our area. Since the beginning of summer, I have had about one a week that I keep cut up with other fresh fruit for breakfast. It was yet another indication that the season will soon come to a close.

I did get some additional painting done last night as well. While I still felt like drawing, I also wanted to continue on painting my little ornaments that I was working on. I am trying to develop the pattern of painting for at least an hour or so a day, to wind down and relax.

I finished the third of the six kitties in the pattern packet designed by Terrye French that I am working on. This time it is a kitty bat:










Once again, I think it is just a delightful design. It is relaxing and fun to do this type of painting and I truly enjoy it. I find it odd that I like it so much because there was a time when primitive designs didn't appeal to me. I suppose our tastes change as time passes, and I find that I enjoy this style more and more. Perhaps it is the relaxed and simple style. And as I said, you can't look at it without smiling. I know it isn't really Keith's thing, but each night when I show him my finished piece, he smiles and says "I don't know about you!" I can tell he enjoys it despite himself.

So off I go to begin another day. Once again, it is sunny, clear and beautiful out this morning. What an outstanding summer we have had here this year. We couldn't have asked for better.

I hope you all enjoy your Sunday as well. I have been happy to see all of my friends on Facebook taking advantage of the final days of summer with picnics, gatherings and outings and also seeing my creative friends' new projects for the upcoming seasons. It is all quite an inspiration.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> As I went to fall into bed last night, I walked into my room and immediately noticed how crisp and cool the air was. It would definitely be a night for blankets (and perhaps a cat or two) to keep me warm. This was the first night of the season that felt this way. After a lovely, warm and sunny day, the night temperatures were cool and crisp and on the brink of chilly. Fall is approaching, and it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Overall yesterday I had a pretty good day. I got some chores around the house done, got a chance to polish up my car after the recent road trip, and catch up on some errands and shopping. We had a great, early supper of bar-b-que chicken wings on the grill along with a nice vegetable pizza and after dinner I had some time to draw.
> 
> I made good progress on the next project that I was doing. And even though the errands took a little longer than I had anticipated, I still accomplished a great deal and think that I should be just about finished with drawing today and ready to cut tomorrow. Here is a small sample of what is to come to tease you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably guess that what I am making is Halloween themed. While everyone is still enjoying the last days of summer, I can see all my creative friends working hard on their autumn and Halloween projects in preparation for the upcoming craft season. This time will pass all too quickly I am afraid, and before we know it winter will be upon us.
> 
> I went to buy some more watermelon yesterday and I was unable to find any in our area. Since the beginning of summer, I have had about one a week that I keep cut up with other fresh fruit for breakfast. It was yet another indication that the season will soon come to a close.
> 
> I did get some additional painting done last night as well. While I still felt like drawing, I also wanted to continue on painting my little ornaments that I was working on. I am trying to develop the pattern of painting for at least an hour or so a day, to wind down and relax.
> 
> I finished the third of the six kitties in the pattern packet designed by Terrye French that I am working on. This time it is a kitty bat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I think it is just a delightful design. It is relaxing and fun to do this type of painting and I truly enjoy it. I find it odd that I like it so much because there was a time when primitive designs didn't appeal to me. I suppose our tastes change as time passes, and I find that I enjoy this style more and more. Perhaps it is the relaxed and simple style. And as I said, you can't look at it without smiling. I know it isn't really Keith's thing, but each night when I show him my finished piece, he smiles and says "I don't know about you!" I can tell he enjoys it despite himself.
> 
> So off I go to begin another day. Once again, it is sunny, clear and beautiful out this morning. What an outstanding summer we have had here this year. We couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday as well. I have been happy to see all of my friends on Facebook taking advantage of the final days of summer with picnics, gatherings and outings and also seeing my creative friends' new projects for the upcoming seasons. It is all quite an inspiration.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Love the Pumpkin Cat
Sun is shining brightly, Mads is off to see a friend of mine
to do some pole lathe turning.
The house is so quiet though.
Be well Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> As I went to fall into bed last night, I walked into my room and immediately noticed how crisp and cool the air was. It would definitely be a night for blankets (and perhaps a cat or two) to keep me warm. This was the first night of the season that felt this way. After a lovely, warm and sunny day, the night temperatures were cool and crisp and on the brink of chilly. Fall is approaching, and it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Overall yesterday I had a pretty good day. I got some chores around the house done, got a chance to polish up my car after the recent road trip, and catch up on some errands and shopping. We had a great, early supper of bar-b-que chicken wings on the grill along with a nice vegetable pizza and after dinner I had some time to draw.
> 
> I made good progress on the next project that I was doing. And even though the errands took a little longer than I had anticipated, I still accomplished a great deal and think that I should be just about finished with drawing today and ready to cut tomorrow. Here is a small sample of what is to come to tease you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably guess that what I am making is Halloween themed. While everyone is still enjoying the last days of summer, I can see all my creative friends working hard on their autumn and Halloween projects in preparation for the upcoming craft season. This time will pass all too quickly I am afraid, and before we know it winter will be upon us.
> 
> I went to buy some more watermelon yesterday and I was unable to find any in our area. Since the beginning of summer, I have had about one a week that I keep cut up with other fresh fruit for breakfast. It was yet another indication that the season will soon come to a close.
> 
> I did get some additional painting done last night as well. While I still felt like drawing, I also wanted to continue on painting my little ornaments that I was working on. I am trying to develop the pattern of painting for at least an hour or so a day, to wind down and relax.
> 
> I finished the third of the six kitties in the pattern packet designed by Terrye French that I am working on. This time it is a kitty bat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I think it is just a delightful design. It is relaxing and fun to do this type of painting and I truly enjoy it. I find it odd that I like it so much because there was a time when primitive designs didn't appeal to me. I suppose our tastes change as time passes, and I find that I enjoy this style more and more. Perhaps it is the relaxed and simple style. And as I said, you can't look at it without smiling. I know it isn't really Keith's thing, but each night when I show him my finished piece, he smiles and says "I don't know about you!" I can tell he enjoys it despite himself.
> 
> So off I go to begin another day. Once again, it is sunny, clear and beautiful out this morning. What an outstanding summer we have had here this year. We couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday as well. I have been happy to see all of my friends on Facebook taking advantage of the final days of summer with picnics, gatherings and outings and also seeing my creative friends' new projects for the upcoming seasons. It is all quite an inspiration.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Good morning Jamie! I found when Keith took that week to fill in at the plant, I had mixed feelings. It was really quiet here and I did accomplish a lot, but I also missed him and his company. I am glad it only happens occasionally and it really makes me feel happy when he is here. The quiet time is good for us though and for myself, it gives me time to think things through a bit. I suppose that is why I enjoy my quiet mornings so much.l

I hope you have a great day today. It is cool here now and I am thinking that baking and soup season will not be long off. Good things ahead.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> As I went to fall into bed last night, I walked into my room and immediately noticed how crisp and cool the air was. It would definitely be a night for blankets (and perhaps a cat or two) to keep me warm. This was the first night of the season that felt this way. After a lovely, warm and sunny day, the night temperatures were cool and crisp and on the brink of chilly. Fall is approaching, and it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Overall yesterday I had a pretty good day. I got some chores around the house done, got a chance to polish up my car after the recent road trip, and catch up on some errands and shopping. We had a great, early supper of bar-b-que chicken wings on the grill along with a nice vegetable pizza and after dinner I had some time to draw.
> 
> I made good progress on the next project that I was doing. And even though the errands took a little longer than I had anticipated, I still accomplished a great deal and think that I should be just about finished with drawing today and ready to cut tomorrow. Here is a small sample of what is to come to tease you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably guess that what I am making is Halloween themed. While everyone is still enjoying the last days of summer, I can see all my creative friends working hard on their autumn and Halloween projects in preparation for the upcoming craft season. This time will pass all too quickly I am afraid, and before we know it winter will be upon us.
> 
> I went to buy some more watermelon yesterday and I was unable to find any in our area. Since the beginning of summer, I have had about one a week that I keep cut up with other fresh fruit for breakfast. It was yet another indication that the season will soon come to a close.
> 
> I did get some additional painting done last night as well. While I still felt like drawing, I also wanted to continue on painting my little ornaments that I was working on. I am trying to develop the pattern of painting for at least an hour or so a day, to wind down and relax.
> 
> I finished the third of the six kitties in the pattern packet designed by Terrye French that I am working on. This time it is a kitty bat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I think it is just a delightful design. It is relaxing and fun to do this type of painting and I truly enjoy it. I find it odd that I like it so much because there was a time when primitive designs didn't appeal to me. I suppose our tastes change as time passes, and I find that I enjoy this style more and more. Perhaps it is the relaxed and simple style. And as I said, you can't look at it without smiling. I know it isn't really Keith's thing, but each night when I show him my finished piece, he smiles and says "I don't know about you!" I can tell he enjoys it despite himself.
> 
> So off I go to begin another day. Once again, it is sunny, clear and beautiful out this morning. What an outstanding summer we have had here this year. We couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday as well. I have been happy to see all of my friends on Facebook taking advantage of the final days of summer with picnics, gatherings and outings and also seeing my creative friends' new projects for the upcoming seasons. It is all quite an inspiration.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Morning Sheila, I certainly get you on the crisp morning since we are in midst of Grand Tetons and it was 53 this am! It's chilly after being in Fla 8 plus years! Like the punkin cat!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress*
> 
> As I went to fall into bed last night, I walked into my room and immediately noticed how crisp and cool the air was. It would definitely be a night for blankets (and perhaps a cat or two) to keep me warm. This was the first night of the season that felt this way. After a lovely, warm and sunny day, the night temperatures were cool and crisp and on the brink of chilly. Fall is approaching, and it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Overall yesterday I had a pretty good day. I got some chores around the house done, got a chance to polish up my car after the recent road trip, and catch up on some errands and shopping. We had a great, early supper of bar-b-que chicken wings on the grill along with a nice vegetable pizza and after dinner I had some time to draw.
> 
> I made good progress on the next project that I was doing. And even though the errands took a little longer than I had anticipated, I still accomplished a great deal and think that I should be just about finished with drawing today and ready to cut tomorrow. Here is a small sample of what is to come to tease you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably guess that what I am making is Halloween themed. While everyone is still enjoying the last days of summer, I can see all my creative friends working hard on their autumn and Halloween projects in preparation for the upcoming craft season. This time will pass all too quickly I am afraid, and before we know it winter will be upon us.
> 
> I went to buy some more watermelon yesterday and I was unable to find any in our area. Since the beginning of summer, I have had about one a week that I keep cut up with other fresh fruit for breakfast. It was yet another indication that the season will soon come to a close.
> 
> I did get some additional painting done last night as well. While I still felt like drawing, I also wanted to continue on painting my little ornaments that I was working on. I am trying to develop the pattern of painting for at least an hour or so a day, to wind down and relax.
> 
> I finished the third of the six kitties in the pattern packet designed by Terrye French that I am working on. This time it is a kitty bat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I think it is just a delightful design. It is relaxing and fun to do this type of painting and I truly enjoy it. I find it odd that I like it so much because there was a time when primitive designs didn't appeal to me. I suppose our tastes change as time passes, and I find that I enjoy this style more and more. Perhaps it is the relaxed and simple style. And as I said, you can't look at it without smiling. I know it isn't really Keith's thing, but each night when I show him my finished piece, he smiles and says "I don't know about you!" I can tell he enjoys it despite himself.
> 
> So off I go to begin another day. Once again, it is sunny, clear and beautiful out this morning. What an outstanding summer we have had here this year. We couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your Sunday as well. I have been happy to see all of my friends on Facebook taking advantage of the final days of summer with picnics, gatherings and outings and also seeing my creative friends' new projects for the upcoming seasons. It is all quite an inspiration.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


I see Edith is going to take flight this morning! Have a wonderful day and stay safe! Glad to see your travels and how much you two are enjoying yourselves. Thanks on the kitty! It is fun and simple! Just a cool way to wind down in the evenings. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Halloween Key Ornaments*

I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)

I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.

Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.

But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.

And I am happy to say I was right.

This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.

With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.

What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.

Keys and scroll work do so well together!

This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.










They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.

So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:










I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.










The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:










My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.

I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.

It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.

I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


Ahhh, the keys to a Halloween Heart.  Your work is always way kool.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


How soon can we get pstterm!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


Thank you both! I will have the pattern ready by the update later on this week, Nancy! I have a deadline with the magazine I have to meet and then the update. I am excited about them as well! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


Sheila, these key ornaments are too cute! I love the different ends on each of them and the facial expression on the moon makes me smile. I am not normally a 'halloween' person but designs like these may convince me. *giggle* Thank you for your creativity and willlingness to share your gift.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


I am glad you like the Candy! The girls in my painting group have convinced me to make a painted set - so I had better get busy! I also am going to make a set of smaller (around 2.5-3 inches in diameter) ornaments from just the tops. Both the painted key set and ornament set will be painted the same. It will be fun to see them in color! 

Have a great day - Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


The tops don't look to be 2" in diameter now?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Halloween Key Ornaments*
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. After being slowed down last week by not feeling my best, I can't begin to tell you how good it felt just to feel like myself again and really get some things accomplished. For a change, I not only met the goals that I had set for myself for the day, but I exceeded them. (Geeze - do you think I set them too low??)
> 
> I had wanted to finish up the drawing on my latest project. With the mornings becoming cooler each day, I can feel the inevitable approaching of the autumn season. And while my magazine deadlines are well beyond that time of year and now moving from winter into spring items for publication, I still have several fall and Halloween designs that I want to create for my customers who come to visit my website. While I don't have to be quite as far ahead of the seasons when designing for the site, I still need to have the patterns ready so that others can make the projects in time for gift giving as well as selling in craft shows.
> 
> Keith and I have been really thrilled with how our company has grown this past year. Just a year ago, we made the decision to leave one of our largest wholesales distributors, as they were not following some of the basic agreements we had made with them regarding selling our patterns. It was a very difficult (and SCARY!) decision for us to sever ties with them, as they were a substantial part of our annual income. But we felt our designs were compromised and took the risk of losing a great deal to be self-sufficient and know that the integrity of our patterns were intact. It was a huge step for us and could have meant the end of our company.
> 
> But I am someone who constantly tries to look at the good side of things. I try to think that everything that happens to us in our lives happens for a reason. I try to take responsibility for my own actions and decisions and live with the consequences those actions bring. While I knew it was risky, I also knew that I was nowhere near out of ideas and that people would find us and our own customer base would grow and we would be OK. I would rather sell less and make less money knowing that every customer who bought our patterns would get the quality we intended them to get rather than sell more thorough another company not knowing what they were receiving. The constant worrying and checking up on them would be draining and disheartening and I felt that the business would suffer more from that than the process of redirecting our customers. I knew it would take time, but I also knew that it would be very much worth a possible step backwards in order to free ourselves of worry.
> 
> And I am happy to say I was right.
> 
> This past year has shown tremendous growth in our customer base and sales. Apparently word has traveled that we are here and that we do right by our customers. We still feel the scars of the past, as from time to time customers come to me with complaints of the quality of the patterns they received from the other company. When they do so, I am quick to replace those patterns with our own copies, the way the patterns were intended to be and usually we earn another customer. It is the right thing to do and it not only makes the customer feel better, but myself as well.
> 
> With all of that said, I'll get on with what I finished up yesterday. I didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but I am just excited about not only this design, but all the designs to come. I have so many fun ideas in mind that I know I won't be able to accomplish them all this year, and it feels good that I will have a great start on next years' designing as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was a set of Halloween ornaments. This time, it is a set of Halloween keys. Last year when I did my Key To My Heart Valentines Day plaque, I had a great deal of fun cutting the key pieces.
> 
> Keys and scroll work do so well together!
> 
> This past year or so, in the decorative painting area, ornament keys have been the rage. Making the tops of the keys into fun, shapes really make nice ornaments. Earlier this year, I incorporated a nativity set of figures into some pretty scrolled key shapes and I was very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a big hit so far, and I haven't even released them on my site yet, as they are now only available in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. (They will be on the Sheila Landry Designs site SOON!) I have had numerous calls and notes with people asking about them.
> 
> So what I decided to do, was to make a set of scroll sawn Halloween themed keys. I love Halloween and it seems that every year more and more people decorate for the season. I think that these key ornaments will be really popular with the scroll sawyers, as they are fun and easy to make and came out really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my pieces from 3/16" maple with a layer of 1/8" birch underneath them, which gave me a great deal of control in cutting the details, as well as offered me a duplicate set to decorate a bit differently. They were fun and quick and I think they will have a great deal of applications in Halloween decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple was a dream to work with, as it is very tight grained wood and holds the details of the designs so well. And the 3/16" thickness was just perfect for the size of ornament that it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pieces here are all sanded and oiled in mineral oil, and I will be finishing them up later on today. I am debating whether to make a painted version that won't include the inside detail cuts and the designs will be painting on with acrylic paint. However, I don't know if there are too many similar painted sets available on the market already and if it would be worth my time to make the painted version. I am going to ask on my painting group and see what they think.
> 
> I have some special surprises in store for these before I am done, and I will show them as soon as I can. I do however have another deadline due at the magazine, so I have to get working on that.
> 
> It is good to be busy and it is fun to see everything come to life. I really enjoyed making these pieces and I can't wait to see the completed. I hope you enjoy them as well. As always - any thoughts you have on them are welcome.
> 
> I wish you a happy Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead.


Nope. Keys are smaller. Ornaments will be a bit bigger. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Design for the Magazine and Lots of Other Things*

Today was the first day of the season that I woke up and it was still pitch dark outside. Even though I am nearly through my first cup of coffee, it still is just now barely getting light. Another sure sign that summer is weaning and autumn and winter are quickly approaching.

I need to write quickly today, as the day is already full and looks as if it will be a busy one. My dear kitty Coco is having some problems and I had to call the vet last night. The problems didn't seem emergent enough to take her to the clinic last night after it was closed, but he wants to see her first thing this morning, which is good. They open at 8 am and I am to call there for an early appointment. I am not really looking forward to taking her on the almost hour long ride, but I hope they get to the bottom of her issues and the sooner the better. I want to see her on the mend.

In the early afternoon, I have another commitment close to town here. I don't know how long it will take, but it may very well take the entire afternoon. I am hoping that I can get some cutting done though, as I have my next project for the magazine drawn and want to cut it out tomorrow so I can send it on its way.

I did the drawing on it yesterday, and it is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Since the Damask style designs were so popular, I thought that I would make one for the magazine. Here is a little sample of the line work to get you thinking:










I was really overwhelmed at the response to the Halloween key ornaments yesterday! I received so many messages and comments from people asking when they would be available that it really made me feel great! I also presented them on my favorite painting page on Facebook and asked if the painters would be interested in them in a painted or ornament version and again the response was overwhelmingly positive. So I will be working on re-cutting them and converting them to painting patterns very soon.

I am not quite done with the scrolled versions of the keys either. I should have them ready to show tomorrow in a couple of finished versions. What I showed yesterday was just the basic keys, finished with mineral oil. I have some cool ideas yet to try.

I am aiming for a site update by the end of the week. Many of you have asked about that. My suggestion is that you sign up for our Mailing List and you will receive our newsletter announcing all of our new patterns and products. We only send one out about twice a month, and we don't share any of your information with anyone. It is the best way to really keep up with things besides reading here.

I am thrilled about how our little business is growing. We had many new people join our mailing list yesterday after seeing the key ornaments, and I am also experiencing many new customers that are painters and are getting my wood piece kits. In the midst of everything, cut out and sent a couple yesterday. I love having the breaks of cutting the simple painting pieces, as it keeps me at the saw a little in between my own projects. I also love the retail side of making these kits because the painters are just the nicest people in the world. I always seem to make a new friend when filling these orders.

So for the most part it is good. While I am worried about my dear little Coco, I am hopeful that she will be OK. Other than her problem (blood in her poopie) she seems fine and happy and is eating pretty good. Perhaps it is just a digestive disturbance or a small ulcer that can be helped with an antibiotic or change of food. I certainly hope so.










With all that said, I am off to begin my busy day. The sun is coming up and I need to get started and try to finish some drawing before I hit the shower and get going.

I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Design for the Magazine and Lots of Other Things*
> 
> Today was the first day of the season that I woke up and it was still pitch dark outside. Even though I am nearly through my first cup of coffee, it still is just now barely getting light. Another sure sign that summer is weaning and autumn and winter are quickly approaching.
> 
> I need to write quickly today, as the day is already full and looks as if it will be a busy one. My dear kitty Coco is having some problems and I had to call the vet last night. The problems didn't seem emergent enough to take her to the clinic last night after it was closed, but he wants to see her first thing this morning, which is good. They open at 8 am and I am to call there for an early appointment. I am not really looking forward to taking her on the almost hour long ride, but I hope they get to the bottom of her issues and the sooner the better. I want to see her on the mend.
> 
> In the early afternoon, I have another commitment close to town here. I don't know how long it will take, but it may very well take the entire afternoon. I am hoping that I can get some cutting done though, as I have my next project for the magazine drawn and want to cut it out tomorrow so I can send it on its way.
> 
> I did the drawing on it yesterday, and it is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Since the Damask style designs were so popular, I thought that I would make one for the magazine. Here is a little sample of the line work to get you thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really overwhelmed at the response to the Halloween key ornaments yesterday! I received so many messages and comments from people asking when they would be available that it really made me feel great! I also presented them on my favorite painting page on Facebook and asked if the painters would be interested in them in a painted or ornament version and again the response was overwhelmingly positive. So I will be working on re-cutting them and converting them to painting patterns very soon.
> 
> I am not quite done with the scrolled versions of the keys either. I should have them ready to show tomorrow in a couple of finished versions. What I showed yesterday was just the basic keys, finished with mineral oil. I have some cool ideas yet to try.
> 
> I am aiming for a site update by the end of the week. Many of you have asked about that. My suggestion is that you sign up for our Mailing List and you will receive our newsletter announcing all of our new patterns and products. We only send one out about twice a month, and we don't share any of your information with anyone. It is the best way to really keep up with things besides reading here.
> 
> I am thrilled about how our little business is growing. We had many new people join our mailing list yesterday after seeing the key ornaments, and I am also experiencing many new customers that are painters and are getting my wood piece kits. In the midst of everything, cut out and sent a couple yesterday. I love having the breaks of cutting the simple painting pieces, as it keeps me at the saw a little in between my own projects. I also love the retail side of making these kits because the painters are just the nicest people in the world. I always seem to make a new friend when filling these orders.
> 
> So for the most part it is good. While I am worried about my dear little Coco, I am hopeful that she will be OK. Other than her problem (blood in her poopie) she seems fine and happy and is eating pretty good. Perhaps it is just a digestive disturbance or a small ulcer that can be helped with an antibiotic or change of food. I certainly hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said, I am off to begin my busy day. The sun is coming up and I need to get started and try to finish some drawing before I hit the shower and get going.
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Building snowmen! Winter fun! Be safe in your travels today and hope the vet has good news about Coco.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Design for the Magazine and Lots of Other Things*
> 
> Today was the first day of the season that I woke up and it was still pitch dark outside. Even though I am nearly through my first cup of coffee, it still is just now barely getting light. Another sure sign that summer is weaning and autumn and winter are quickly approaching.
> 
> I need to write quickly today, as the day is already full and looks as if it will be a busy one. My dear kitty Coco is having some problems and I had to call the vet last night. The problems didn't seem emergent enough to take her to the clinic last night after it was closed, but he wants to see her first thing this morning, which is good. They open at 8 am and I am to call there for an early appointment. I am not really looking forward to taking her on the almost hour long ride, but I hope they get to the bottom of her issues and the sooner the better. I want to see her on the mend.
> 
> In the early afternoon, I have another commitment close to town here. I don't know how long it will take, but it may very well take the entire afternoon. I am hoping that I can get some cutting done though, as I have my next project for the magazine drawn and want to cut it out tomorrow so I can send it on its way.
> 
> I did the drawing on it yesterday, and it is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Since the Damask style designs were so popular, I thought that I would make one for the magazine. Here is a little sample of the line work to get you thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really overwhelmed at the response to the Halloween key ornaments yesterday! I received so many messages and comments from people asking when they would be available that it really made me feel great! I also presented them on my favorite painting page on Facebook and asked if the painters would be interested in them in a painted or ornament version and again the response was overwhelmingly positive. So I will be working on re-cutting them and converting them to painting patterns very soon.
> 
> I am not quite done with the scrolled versions of the keys either. I should have them ready to show tomorrow in a couple of finished versions. What I showed yesterday was just the basic keys, finished with mineral oil. I have some cool ideas yet to try.
> 
> I am aiming for a site update by the end of the week. Many of you have asked about that. My suggestion is that you sign up for our Mailing List and you will receive our newsletter announcing all of our new patterns and products. We only send one out about twice a month, and we don't share any of your information with anyone. It is the best way to really keep up with things besides reading here.
> 
> I am thrilled about how our little business is growing. We had many new people join our mailing list yesterday after seeing the key ornaments, and I am also experiencing many new customers that are painters and are getting my wood piece kits. In the midst of everything, cut out and sent a couple yesterday. I love having the breaks of cutting the simple painting pieces, as it keeps me at the saw a little in between my own projects. I also love the retail side of making these kits because the painters are just the nicest people in the world. I always seem to make a new friend when filling these orders.
> 
> So for the most part it is good. While I am worried about my dear little Coco, I am hopeful that she will be OK. Other than her problem (blood in her poopie) she seems fine and happy and is eating pretty good. Perhaps it is just a digestive disturbance or a small ulcer that can be helped with an antibiotic or change of food. I certainly hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said, I am off to begin my busy day. The sun is coming up and I need to get started and try to finish some drawing before I hit the shower and get going.
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Thank you very kindly, Candy. I am just now getting to jump on the treadmill! I will be happy when I have her back home here. I know she won't enjoy the excursion. 

Take care and have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *New Design for the Magazine and Lots of Other Things*
> 
> Today was the first day of the season that I woke up and it was still pitch dark outside. Even though I am nearly through my first cup of coffee, it still is just now barely getting light. Another sure sign that summer is weaning and autumn and winter are quickly approaching.
> 
> I need to write quickly today, as the day is already full and looks as if it will be a busy one. My dear kitty Coco is having some problems and I had to call the vet last night. The problems didn't seem emergent enough to take her to the clinic last night after it was closed, but he wants to see her first thing this morning, which is good. They open at 8 am and I am to call there for an early appointment. I am not really looking forward to taking her on the almost hour long ride, but I hope they get to the bottom of her issues and the sooner the better. I want to see her on the mend.
> 
> In the early afternoon, I have another commitment close to town here. I don't know how long it will take, but it may very well take the entire afternoon. I am hoping that I can get some cutting done though, as I have my next project for the magazine drawn and want to cut it out tomorrow so I can send it on its way.
> 
> I did the drawing on it yesterday, and it is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Since the Damask style designs were so popular, I thought that I would make one for the magazine. Here is a little sample of the line work to get you thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really overwhelmed at the response to the Halloween key ornaments yesterday! I received so many messages and comments from people asking when they would be available that it really made me feel great! I also presented them on my favorite painting page on Facebook and asked if the painters would be interested in them in a painted or ornament version and again the response was overwhelmingly positive. So I will be working on re-cutting them and converting them to painting patterns very soon.
> 
> I am not quite done with the scrolled versions of the keys either. I should have them ready to show tomorrow in a couple of finished versions. What I showed yesterday was just the basic keys, finished with mineral oil. I have some cool ideas yet to try.
> 
> I am aiming for a site update by the end of the week. Many of you have asked about that. My suggestion is that you sign up for our Mailing List and you will receive our newsletter announcing all of our new patterns and products. We only send one out about twice a month, and we don't share any of your information with anyone. It is the best way to really keep up with things besides reading here.
> 
> I am thrilled about how our little business is growing. We had many new people join our mailing list yesterday after seeing the key ornaments, and I am also experiencing many new customers that are painters and are getting my wood piece kits. In the midst of everything, cut out and sent a couple yesterday. I love having the breaks of cutting the simple painting pieces, as it keeps me at the saw a little in between my own projects. I also love the retail side of making these kits because the painters are just the nicest people in the world. I always seem to make a new friend when filling these orders.
> 
> So for the most part it is good. While I am worried about my dear little Coco, I am hopeful that she will be OK. Other than her problem (blood in her poopie) she seems fine and happy and is eating pretty good. Perhaps it is just a digestive disturbance or a small ulcer that can be helped with an antibiotic or change of food. I certainly hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said, I am off to begin my busy day. The sun is coming up and I need to get started and try to finish some drawing before I hit the shower and get going.
> 
> I wish you all a truly wonderful day!


Good morning Sheila,
Hope things go well at the vet's today. I really liked your Halloween keys. I have been watching the painted versions wishing for a scrolled version and my prayers were answered! I also am interested in the spoons that all of the painters are doing. Any chance I will be seeing any on your site soon? Any ways, there is an idea for you to work on. Thank you for all of the hard work and great patterns.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

*Halloween Key Ornament Variations*

Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.

It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.

The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.

We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.

So now the really fun part came in:

I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.

My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.

The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"

Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:





































The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.

For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:





































The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.

I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!

I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.

I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.

So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


These are all lookin gr8. I like the skull and the witches boot the best


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


I thought you would like the skull, Roger!  Glad you enjoy them!

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Love the way you painted them! They look great


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Easy-peasy, Nancy! You can even spray paint them! I think I like the flat black with the crystal rhinestones the best. They look amazing in person!



Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good morning Sheila,
Glad your kitty is on the mend. It is just like when your kids are sick. I think these keys are great. Can't wait for them to hit your site. I will be adding them to my growing to do pile! As I said yesterday, I have been watching the painted versions wishing for the scrolled ones and now there they are. My new painting partner likes the painted keys too so I will most likely pick up your version when available. I also have been watching the spoon patterns and am wondering if you have any of them floating around in your head just waiting to be "born"?
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you so much!

Rick - I was rather afraid to do the keys because they have been done so much among the painters. But as I said, last year when I cut my Valentine "Key to My Heart" plaque, I liked the keys so much I saw a great potential for us Scrollers to bring them up to a new level! I am shocked at how much the painters love them as well! The remarks that I have received on them have been amazing! I can definitely see doing more of these, and maybe the spoons as well.

Help me find more hours in the day though! I feel like I have so many designs living in my head that need to get out I don't know how I am going to find the time! I ask you all to be patient and I will keep my nose to the grind stone and keep them coming as fast as I can. 

THANK YOU for all your wonderful support!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Well Blinged Sheila! I keep scrolling between the two treatments and can't make up my mind which I like best. The buttons on the boot are perfect! Glad your day was so productive yesterday. Hope Coco is feeling better soon. Have a great day today. PACE yourself!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you Candy! Coco seems to be doing much better. The only bad part is that I need to give her a pill a couple of times a day. It is OK if I sneak up on her, but once she sees me, the jig is up! 

I hope you have a great day as well!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Been there done that! Good time to practice your ninja skills. Glad to hear she is on the mend.


----------



## vcooney

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


I like all of them, great design.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Key Ornament Variations*
> 
> Yesterday was incredibly busy! It seemed like every second of the day was filled up, and while I felt I was really running, I did accomplish a great deal so it wasn't a bad thing at all. I started out at 6am and didn't call it a night until after midnight, but I am so happy with all that got done that until the very end, I didn't even feel tired.
> 
> It started out with taking sweet Coco to the vet. Once again I have to give kudos to the new vet and office. Not only did they get me in there early, but they were very thorough in their care of Coco and hopefully she is on the road to recovery. The vet believes she has some sort of mild bacterial infection in her intestine and gave me some antibiotics to help clear it up. Hopefully that is all it is and she will feel better soon. She was the model traveler, and I was able to hold her on my lap for the hour long trip and let her sleep on the back seat of the car on the way home - even while doing all my errands. She was calm and didn't yowl and I believe she knew we were trying to help her.
> 
> The late morning and afternoon was filled with errands. There is a time when you just have to get things done and I had to jump in and do everything that I needed. I had plenty of work to do at home, but getting things out of the way was also an accomplishment and I felt really good about that.
> 
> We got home late in the afternoon and Keith decided to take a drive to Bernie's to plane and prep some more wood. We were actually getting low on some of our favorites and it was time to prep some more. I was surprised because he ran along side me all day, but his thinking was that most of the day was gone anyway so he may as well get that out of the way as well. I was happy however that he didn't require me to go with, as I had plenty that I needed to get done here. As an added bargain, I told him that I would tend to the four loads of laundry that needed to be done. He hates doing laundry and it helped me being able to stay close by here so I could multi-task in the mean time.
> 
> So now the really fun part came in:
> 
> I had cut multiple sets of my key ornaments the other day because (as usual!) I had several finishing options in mind. I only completed two sets last night, but I was absolutely thrilled with the results so far and I wanted to share them with you all.
> 
> My first option was to first paint the 1/8" plywood keys solid black. I did this with acrylic paint. I then used DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter Paint (in black) on the faces of them. I had first tried the regular Craft Twinkles (in black), which were larger chunks of glitter, but I found that it didn't cover as much and the chunks were too large for the fine detail of the work. There was a spot of glitter here and a spot of glitter there and it looked like it wasn't fully covered. The Glamour Dust is a finely ground glitter, almost like a shimmery powder and gave a much better look for these pieces. I had also tried to use the sprinkle on Glamour Dust loose glitter, painting the piece with the black Glamour Dust Paint first to adhere it, but that only came in clear and gold and both colors overpowered the black and I lost the effect I wanted, so I went back to the black Glamour Dust Paint. I really, REALLY like this product because there is NO messy glitter dust all over and nothing is wasted. While I may use the loose GD for some things or accents, the GD Paint works far better for covering pieces such as this.
> 
> The results were really incredible! I then decided to accent the keys with some beautiful rhinestone BLING! Once again I used my heat-set stones from Rhinestone Canada and they looked really awesome! I know I am going to be using these a LOT to accent many of the projects that I make! Of course you could leave them off, but I ask one question - "Why?"
> 
> Here are pictures of the finished keys with the black Glamour Dust paint followed by "Black Diamond" rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Black Diamond" rhinestones are a beautiful, deep charcoal color. I thought they went perfectly with the shimmery black GD paint. I know it is hard to get the full effect with the pictures, but I am going to get out my light box later today and try to take better shots.
> 
> For the other set, I decided I wanted to have a flat black base and use clear Crystal rhinestones. Even though I am the self-proclaimed "Queen of Bling" I must say that I almost liked this look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The striking contrast of the flat black paint and the beautifully shiny rhinestones gave an absolutely stunning effect! I think it has a bit of a "retro" look to it and when the light catches the rhinestones, they are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> I pretty much accented the pieces here and there where I saw fit. To be honest - it was difficult to stop! At first I didn't do the shoe buttons, but since I had some tiny 2mm rhinestones, I figured - why not? I honestly could have kept going and adding, but I think that the accents that I did are going to be fine!
> 
> I have another idea and another set to work on today, as well as the plaque that I previewed to you yesterday for the magazine. It is going to be another incredibly busy and fun day seeing all of these ideas come together.
> 
> I have had many people ask me when the key ornaments will be available on the site. I am looking to do an update probably tomorrow and will announce my progress here. I also have been asked by many to make this set into a painting packet, both in key and ornament form, and I am going to be working on that this weekend. Hopefully I will have packets ready for the painters by early next week.
> 
> So with that said, I need to get a move on and get this posted. It is overcast and misty here in our side of the country. I can't tell if it is raining or not. It is cool as well and the air is crisp. My favorite time of the year is approaching. It is going to be a wonderful autumn.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you so much Vince! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Site Update and Newsletter Will Be Sent Today*

With all the new designs we have, it seems that I am able to send out a full newsletter just about every two weeks. All of you who read here see my portion of new designs that we have to offer at Sheila Landry Designs, but there are also the things that Keith contributes to the site as well. That makes for a lot of new stuff!

I switched gears yesterday and finished up both my SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments packet as well as the SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments packets.










SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments










SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments

I made both versions because some people really liked the key shapes and some people requested that I use the same designs in just a regular ornament shape. In the regular ornaments, the designs are a bit bigger than the keys so they are a bit easier to cut as well.

Since some people may want both, I am offering a special price for them to purchase both patterns (for just $2 more than one of the individual patterns) as a set (SLD440 - Spooky Halloween Keys and Ornaments) which will include all 24 designs. I think that is fair.

I also want my painting friends to be assured that I am going to spend the weekend working on painted versions of these ornaments. I have had many requests to do them in both the key shapes and also the regular ornament shapes so I am sure I will be offering similar deals on those two patterns, as well as offering the pre-cut wood pieces (NO inside cuts) for them. It is going to be a busy weekend.

Keith also had some new designs that I want to share here. He created a cute "Gone Golfing" plaque because we have had a great deal of requests from golfers or friends of golfers for items.










SLDK328 Gone Golfing Self-Framing Plaque

He also created another wonderful set of filigree ornaments. This time Christmas stockings was the theme and they came out just beautiful!










SLDK327 Six Filigree Stocking Ornaments

In addition, we put many of our most popular Halloween designs on sale on our Pattern Special page. And we have a new free pattern for our customers to download on our Free Patterns and Resources page.

I am posting this information here because we find that some of our mailing list customers don't always receive our newsletters. So many email providers are making their security settings so high that sometimes our newsletters get filtered into the SPAM folder, even though their customers signed up for it and asked for me. My own newsletter to myself frequently winds up in my Gmail folder, even though I repeatedly marked it as good. So I think posting updates here on the blog are a good thing.

Today I am going to get back to work on my new plaque for the magazine submission. I can't wait to do it and I think it will come out really nice. It is going to be another busy day, but a beautiful one as well. There are already puffy clouds floating by and the sun is peeking out from time to time from behind them.

I hope you all have a wonderfully creative and productive day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update and Newsletter Will Be Sent Today*
> 
> With all the new designs we have, it seems that I am able to send out a full newsletter just about every two weeks. All of you who read here see my portion of new designs that we have to offer at Sheila Landry Designs, but there are also the things that Keith contributes to the site as well. That makes for a lot of new stuff!
> 
> I switched gears yesterday and finished up both my SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments packet as well as the SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments packets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments
> 
> I made both versions because some people really liked the key shapes and some people requested that I use the same designs in just a regular ornament shape. In the regular ornaments, the designs are a bit bigger than the keys so they are a bit easier to cut as well.
> 
> Since some people may want both, I am offering a special price for them to purchase both patterns (for just $2 more than one of the individual patterns) as a set (SLD440 - Spooky Halloween Keys and Ornaments) which will include all 24 designs. I think that is fair.
> 
> I also want my painting friends to be assured that I am going to spend the weekend working on painted versions of these ornaments. I have had many requests to do them in both the key shapes and also the regular ornament shapes so I am sure I will be offering similar deals on those two patterns, as well as offering the pre-cut wood pieces (NO inside cuts) for them. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Keith also had some new designs that I want to share here. He created a cute "Gone Golfing" plaque because we have had a great deal of requests from golfers or friends of golfers for items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK328 Gone Golfing Self-Framing Plaque
> 
> He also created another wonderful set of filigree ornaments. This time Christmas stockings was the theme and they came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK327 Six Filigree Stocking Ornaments
> 
> In addition, we put many of our most popular Halloween designs on sale on our Pattern Special page. And we have a new free pattern for our customers to download on our Free Patterns and Resources page.
> 
> I am posting this information here because we find that some of our mailing list customers don't always receive our newsletters. So many email providers are making their security settings so high that sometimes our newsletters get filtered into the SPAM folder, even though their customers signed up for it and asked for me. My own newsletter to myself frequently winds up in my Gmail folder, even though I repeatedly marked it as good. So I think posting updates here on the blog are a good thing.
> 
> Today I am going to get back to work on my new plaque for the magazine submission. I can't wait to do it and I think it will come out really nice. It is going to be another busy day, but a beautiful one as well. There are already puffy clouds floating by and the sun is peeking out from time to time from behind them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative and productive day!


You both are very busy, and very talented. Keep on, keepin on


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update and Newsletter Will Be Sent Today*
> 
> With all the new designs we have, it seems that I am able to send out a full newsletter just about every two weeks. All of you who read here see my portion of new designs that we have to offer at Sheila Landry Designs, but there are also the things that Keith contributes to the site as well. That makes for a lot of new stuff!
> 
> I switched gears yesterday and finished up both my SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments packet as well as the SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments packets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments
> 
> I made both versions because some people really liked the key shapes and some people requested that I use the same designs in just a regular ornament shape. In the regular ornaments, the designs are a bit bigger than the keys so they are a bit easier to cut as well.
> 
> Since some people may want both, I am offering a special price for them to purchase both patterns (for just $2 more than one of the individual patterns) as a set (SLD440 - Spooky Halloween Keys and Ornaments) which will include all 24 designs. I think that is fair.
> 
> I also want my painting friends to be assured that I am going to spend the weekend working on painted versions of these ornaments. I have had many requests to do them in both the key shapes and also the regular ornament shapes so I am sure I will be offering similar deals on those two patterns, as well as offering the pre-cut wood pieces (NO inside cuts) for them. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Keith also had some new designs that I want to share here. He created a cute "Gone Golfing" plaque because we have had a great deal of requests from golfers or friends of golfers for items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK328 Gone Golfing Self-Framing Plaque
> 
> He also created another wonderful set of filigree ornaments. This time Christmas stockings was the theme and they came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK327 Six Filigree Stocking Ornaments
> 
> In addition, we put many of our most popular Halloween designs on sale on our Pattern Special page. And we have a new free pattern for our customers to download on our Free Patterns and Resources page.
> 
> I am posting this information here because we find that some of our mailing list customers don't always receive our newsletters. So many email providers are making their security settings so high that sometimes our newsletters get filtered into the SPAM folder, even though their customers signed up for it and asked for me. My own newsletter to myself frequently winds up in my Gmail folder, even though I repeatedly marked it as good. So I think posting updates here on the blog are a good thing.
> 
> Today I am going to get back to work on my new plaque for the magazine submission. I can't wait to do it and I think it will come out really nice. It is going to be another busy day, but a beautiful one as well. There are already puffy clouds floating by and the sun is peeking out from time to time from behind them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative and productive day!


Thank you Roger! I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update and Newsletter Will Be Sent Today*
> 
> With all the new designs we have, it seems that I am able to send out a full newsletter just about every two weeks. All of you who read here see my portion of new designs that we have to offer at Sheila Landry Designs, but there are also the things that Keith contributes to the site as well. That makes for a lot of new stuff!
> 
> I switched gears yesterday and finished up both my SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments packet as well as the SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments packets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments
> 
> I made both versions because some people really liked the key shapes and some people requested that I use the same designs in just a regular ornament shape. In the regular ornaments, the designs are a bit bigger than the keys so they are a bit easier to cut as well.
> 
> Since some people may want both, I am offering a special price for them to purchase both patterns (for just $2 more than one of the individual patterns) as a set (SLD440 - Spooky Halloween Keys and Ornaments) which will include all 24 designs. I think that is fair.
> 
> I also want my painting friends to be assured that I am going to spend the weekend working on painted versions of these ornaments. I have had many requests to do them in both the key shapes and also the regular ornament shapes so I am sure I will be offering similar deals on those two patterns, as well as offering the pre-cut wood pieces (NO inside cuts) for them. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Keith also had some new designs that I want to share here. He created a cute "Gone Golfing" plaque because we have had a great deal of requests from golfers or friends of golfers for items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK328 Gone Golfing Self-Framing Plaque
> 
> He also created another wonderful set of filigree ornaments. This time Christmas stockings was the theme and they came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK327 Six Filigree Stocking Ornaments
> 
> In addition, we put many of our most popular Halloween designs on sale on our Pattern Special page. And we have a new free pattern for our customers to download on our Free Patterns and Resources page.
> 
> I am posting this information here because we find that some of our mailing list customers don't always receive our newsletters. So many email providers are making their security settings so high that sometimes our newsletters get filtered into the SPAM folder, even though their customers signed up for it and asked for me. My own newsletter to myself frequently winds up in my Gmail folder, even though I repeatedly marked it as good. So I think posting updates here on the blog are a good thing.
> 
> Today I am going to get back to work on my new plaque for the magazine submission. I can't wait to do it and I think it will come out really nice. It is going to be another busy day, but a beautiful one as well. There are already puffy clouds floating by and the sun is peeking out from time to time from behind them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative and productive day!


Love the stocking design you done a great job.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Site Update and Newsletter Will Be Sent Today*
> 
> With all the new designs we have, it seems that I am able to send out a full newsletter just about every two weeks. All of you who read here see my portion of new designs that we have to offer at Sheila Landry Designs, but there are also the things that Keith contributes to the site as well. That makes for a lot of new stuff!
> 
> I switched gears yesterday and finished up both my SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments packet as well as the SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments packets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD438 - 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD439 - 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments
> 
> I made both versions because some people really liked the key shapes and some people requested that I use the same designs in just a regular ornament shape. In the regular ornaments, the designs are a bit bigger than the keys so they are a bit easier to cut as well.
> 
> Since some people may want both, I am offering a special price for them to purchase both patterns (for just $2 more than one of the individual patterns) as a set (SLD440 - Spooky Halloween Keys and Ornaments) which will include all 24 designs. I think that is fair.
> 
> I also want my painting friends to be assured that I am going to spend the weekend working on painted versions of these ornaments. I have had many requests to do them in both the key shapes and also the regular ornament shapes so I am sure I will be offering similar deals on those two patterns, as well as offering the pre-cut wood pieces (NO inside cuts) for them. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Keith also had some new designs that I want to share here. He created a cute "Gone Golfing" plaque because we have had a great deal of requests from golfers or friends of golfers for items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK328 Gone Golfing Self-Framing Plaque
> 
> He also created another wonderful set of filigree ornaments. This time Christmas stockings was the theme and they came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK327 Six Filigree Stocking Ornaments
> 
> In addition, we put many of our most popular Halloween designs on sale on our Pattern Special page. And we have a new free pattern for our customers to download on our Free Patterns and Resources page.
> 
> I am posting this information here because we find that some of our mailing list customers don't always receive our newsletters. So many email providers are making their security settings so high that sometimes our newsletters get filtered into the SPAM folder, even though their customers signed up for it and asked for me. My own newsletter to myself frequently winds up in my Gmail folder, even though I repeatedly marked it as good. So I think posting updates here on the blog are a good thing.
> 
> Today I am going to get back to work on my new plaque for the magazine submission. I can't wait to do it and I think it will come out really nice. It is going to be another busy day, but a beautiful one as well. There are already puffy clouds floating by and the sun is peeking out from time to time from behind them.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderfully creative and productive day!


Thank you Todd! The stocking designs are Keith's. I think he does an awesome job! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Amazing Grace*

Working with the scroll saw never ceases to amaze me. While many 'hard core' woodworkers tend to look at the scroll saw as a lowly lightweight tool of the woodworking industry, I can think of nothing that comes close to matching its ability to turn a clunky block of wood into something that is filled with such beauty and grace.

In hearing the term "woodworking" the first that comes to mind usually isn't the word "graceful". But every time I use the scroll saw I think to myself just how GOOD it is as creating just that - beautiful and graceful pieces of wood.

I had quite a busy day yesterday. As I posted yesterday, we did a site update which introduced some new patterns to our customers. I was completely astounded at the response we received from the mailing. I had intended to cut my new project out in the early part of the day, and didn't even get to start until mid to late afternoon. I want you to be aware that I am not complaining about this. It is thrilling to both Keith and myself that we have so many wonderful loyal customers and are earning more each day and that our business is going so well. I truly love talking and interacting with my customers, as hearing from them is like a shot of adrenaline when I hear how much they use and enjoy our designs.

Working from home here comes with the inherent danger of isolating ourselves from the rest of the world. It isn't like a job you travel to each day, where you engage with your customers on a daily basis. When things are slow, it is very easy to feel a bit disconnected and keep up a positive moral. I think that is one of the reasons that I enjoy blogging here so much. I have made so many friends from posting here and because of the nature of this blog, they are all people who also enjoy creating in many different forms. I think that networking is key to keeping these hobbies and skills alive, and one of the most positive things about the internet is the ability to not only meet and network with individuals with similar interests, but also to learn new skills and teach others and share information in ways that were previously impossible. Even though I live in a remote area, I am able to visit with friends from all over the globe daily. It is the best of both worlds.

Sorry for rambling on, but I am just excited. 

So when I did finally get to my scroll saw, I was eager to see my new design come to life. This project is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Because of the timing, I wanted to make something that would be a nice decoration for that time of the year when the holidays are over and people are feeling rather bleak. I always felt rather sad taking down all the decorations that I had up for Christmas. I found that the house looked so plain and empty and rather depressing. That is one reason why I like my little 'all season tree' so much. It brings beauty and joy to me year-round and is fun to decorate and look at.

Since the new Damask style plaques were received so well, I decided to do something in that style for this article. I thought that making a snowflake shaped plaque with some beautiful Damask style cutouts. The flowing shapes reminds me of billowing snow, and I thought it would make an elegant and beautiful base for a winter project.

I then had to think what a good theme would be for the silhouette overlay to go inside. I had several ideas, but I settled on two children building a snowman. Memories of my own children doing the same came to mind and perhaps I am prejudice, but I thought that would be a wonderful subject to warm the heart on a cold winter day.

I chose ash as the base wood for the plaque. It is currently one of my favorite wood types to cut on the scroll saw. It has a hard and tight grain like maple, but much more of a distinct grain pattern that adds to the look in projects such as these.

I am very proud of my cutting and how the project came out. Everything went smoothly and I found myself marveling at how flowing and delicate and graceful the design looked.










(you can't do that with a table saw or a band saw!)

I oiled the pieces and let them 'dry' for the night. The ash looks deep and warm and rich just as it is.










But you all know me better . . . this is only the beginning!

I have a couple of things in store for this piece. Of course, you could leave it as is and it would be really pretty. But I think that a couple of additions to it will really make it stand out and bring it up to another level.

I love projects like this! (I know - I say that ALL the time!) It is very satisfying to be able to use one simple tool, and with a little bit of time and patience, transform a chunk of wood into something that looks so delicate and graceful. I can't think of any other tool besides the scroll saw that can do that. And it doesn't take a huge investment or a great deal of strength either. Just a little time to learn the basics and a bit of patience. As I always say - one hole at a time.

I look forward to completing this project today, and I hope you enjoy seeing these in progress pictures. There are so many ways to be creative and have fun in the process. I am grateful that I get to do so every day.










Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Amazing Grace*
> 
> Working with the scroll saw never ceases to amaze me. While many 'hard core' woodworkers tend to look at the scroll saw as a lowly lightweight tool of the woodworking industry, I can think of nothing that comes close to matching its ability to turn a clunky block of wood into something that is filled with such beauty and grace.
> 
> In hearing the term "woodworking" the first that comes to mind usually isn't the word "graceful". But every time I use the scroll saw I think to myself just how GOOD it is as creating just that - beautiful and graceful pieces of wood.
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. As I posted yesterday, we did a site update which introduced some new patterns to our customers. I was completely astounded at the response we received from the mailing. I had intended to cut my new project out in the early part of the day, and didn't even get to start until mid to late afternoon. I want you to be aware that I am not complaining about this. It is thrilling to both Keith and myself that we have so many wonderful loyal customers and are earning more each day and that our business is going so well. I truly love talking and interacting with my customers, as hearing from them is like a shot of adrenaline when I hear how much they use and enjoy our designs.
> 
> Working from home here comes with the inherent danger of isolating ourselves from the rest of the world. It isn't like a job you travel to each day, where you engage with your customers on a daily basis. When things are slow, it is very easy to feel a bit disconnected and keep up a positive moral. I think that is one of the reasons that I enjoy blogging here so much. I have made so many friends from posting here and because of the nature of this blog, they are all people who also enjoy creating in many different forms. I think that networking is key to keeping these hobbies and skills alive, and one of the most positive things about the internet is the ability to not only meet and network with individuals with similar interests, but also to learn new skills and teach others and share information in ways that were previously impossible. Even though I live in a remote area, I am able to visit with friends from all over the globe daily. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, but I am just excited.
> 
> So when I did finally get to my scroll saw, I was eager to see my new design come to life. This project is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Because of the timing, I wanted to make something that would be a nice decoration for that time of the year when the holidays are over and people are feeling rather bleak. I always felt rather sad taking down all the decorations that I had up for Christmas. I found that the house looked so plain and empty and rather depressing. That is one reason why I like my little 'all season tree' so much. It brings beauty and joy to me year-round and is fun to decorate and look at.
> 
> Since the new Damask style plaques were received so well, I decided to do something in that style for this article. I thought that making a snowflake shaped plaque with some beautiful Damask style cutouts. The flowing shapes reminds me of billowing snow, and I thought it would make an elegant and beautiful base for a winter project.
> 
> I then had to think what a good theme would be for the silhouette overlay to go inside. I had several ideas, but I settled on two children building a snowman. Memories of my own children doing the same came to mind and perhaps I am prejudice, but I thought that would be a wonderful subject to warm the heart on a cold winter day.
> 
> I chose ash as the base wood for the plaque. It is currently one of my favorite wood types to cut on the scroll saw. It has a hard and tight grain like maple, but much more of a distinct grain pattern that adds to the look in projects such as these.
> 
> I am very proud of my cutting and how the project came out. Everything went smoothly and I found myself marveling at how flowing and delicate and graceful the design looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can't do that with a table saw or a band saw!)
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them 'dry' for the night. The ash looks deep and warm and rich just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you all know me better . . . this is only the beginning!
> 
> I have a couple of things in store for this piece. Of course, you could leave it as is and it would be really pretty. But I think that a couple of additions to it will really make it stand out and bring it up to another level.
> 
> I love projects like this! (I know - I say that ALL the time!) It is very satisfying to be able to use one simple tool, and with a little bit of time and patience, transform a chunk of wood into something that looks so delicate and graceful. I can't think of any other tool besides the scroll saw that can do that. And it doesn't take a huge investment or a great deal of strength either. Just a little time to learn the basics and a bit of patience. As I always say - one hole at a time.
> 
> I look forward to completing this project today, and I hope you enjoy seeing these in progress pictures. There are so many ways to be creative and have fun in the process. I am grateful that I get to do so every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


So crisp. So delicate, So intricate. Scroll on, Sheila, scroll on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Amazing Grace*
> 
> Working with the scroll saw never ceases to amaze me. While many 'hard core' woodworkers tend to look at the scroll saw as a lowly lightweight tool of the woodworking industry, I can think of nothing that comes close to matching its ability to turn a clunky block of wood into something that is filled with such beauty and grace.
> 
> In hearing the term "woodworking" the first that comes to mind usually isn't the word "graceful". But every time I use the scroll saw I think to myself just how GOOD it is as creating just that - beautiful and graceful pieces of wood.
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. As I posted yesterday, we did a site update which introduced some new patterns to our customers. I was completely astounded at the response we received from the mailing. I had intended to cut my new project out in the early part of the day, and didn't even get to start until mid to late afternoon. I want you to be aware that I am not complaining about this. It is thrilling to both Keith and myself that we have so many wonderful loyal customers and are earning more each day and that our business is going so well. I truly love talking and interacting with my customers, as hearing from them is like a shot of adrenaline when I hear how much they use and enjoy our designs.
> 
> Working from home here comes with the inherent danger of isolating ourselves from the rest of the world. It isn't like a job you travel to each day, where you engage with your customers on a daily basis. When things are slow, it is very easy to feel a bit disconnected and keep up a positive moral. I think that is one of the reasons that I enjoy blogging here so much. I have made so many friends from posting here and because of the nature of this blog, they are all people who also enjoy creating in many different forms. I think that networking is key to keeping these hobbies and skills alive, and one of the most positive things about the internet is the ability to not only meet and network with individuals with similar interests, but also to learn new skills and teach others and share information in ways that were previously impossible. Even though I live in a remote area, I am able to visit with friends from all over the globe daily. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, but I am just excited.
> 
> So when I did finally get to my scroll saw, I was eager to see my new design come to life. This project is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Because of the timing, I wanted to make something that would be a nice decoration for that time of the year when the holidays are over and people are feeling rather bleak. I always felt rather sad taking down all the decorations that I had up for Christmas. I found that the house looked so plain and empty and rather depressing. That is one reason why I like my little 'all season tree' so much. It brings beauty and joy to me year-round and is fun to decorate and look at.
> 
> Since the new Damask style plaques were received so well, I decided to do something in that style for this article. I thought that making a snowflake shaped plaque with some beautiful Damask style cutouts. The flowing shapes reminds me of billowing snow, and I thought it would make an elegant and beautiful base for a winter project.
> 
> I then had to think what a good theme would be for the silhouette overlay to go inside. I had several ideas, but I settled on two children building a snowman. Memories of my own children doing the same came to mind and perhaps I am prejudice, but I thought that would be a wonderful subject to warm the heart on a cold winter day.
> 
> I chose ash as the base wood for the plaque. It is currently one of my favorite wood types to cut on the scroll saw. It has a hard and tight grain like maple, but much more of a distinct grain pattern that adds to the look in projects such as these.
> 
> I am very proud of my cutting and how the project came out. Everything went smoothly and I found myself marveling at how flowing and delicate and graceful the design looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can't do that with a table saw or a band saw!)
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them 'dry' for the night. The ash looks deep and warm and rich just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you all know me better . . . this is only the beginning!
> 
> I have a couple of things in store for this piece. Of course, you could leave it as is and it would be really pretty. But I think that a couple of additions to it will really make it stand out and bring it up to another level.
> 
> I love projects like this! (I know - I say that ALL the time!) It is very satisfying to be able to use one simple tool, and with a little bit of time and patience, transform a chunk of wood into something that looks so delicate and graceful. I can't think of any other tool besides the scroll saw that can do that. And it doesn't take a huge investment or a great deal of strength either. Just a little time to learn the basics and a bit of patience. As I always say - one hole at a time.
> 
> I look forward to completing this project today, and I hope you enjoy seeing these in progress pictures. There are so many ways to be creative and have fun in the process. I am grateful that I get to do so every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thanks, Roger! Can you tell I'm having fun??? LOL It was one of those days when everything went as planned. I had to brag just a little! 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Amazing Grace*
> 
> Working with the scroll saw never ceases to amaze me. While many 'hard core' woodworkers tend to look at the scroll saw as a lowly lightweight tool of the woodworking industry, I can think of nothing that comes close to matching its ability to turn a clunky block of wood into something that is filled with such beauty and grace.
> 
> In hearing the term "woodworking" the first that comes to mind usually isn't the word "graceful". But every time I use the scroll saw I think to myself just how GOOD it is as creating just that - beautiful and graceful pieces of wood.
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. As I posted yesterday, we did a site update which introduced some new patterns to our customers. I was completely astounded at the response we received from the mailing. I had intended to cut my new project out in the early part of the day, and didn't even get to start until mid to late afternoon. I want you to be aware that I am not complaining about this. It is thrilling to both Keith and myself that we have so many wonderful loyal customers and are earning more each day and that our business is going so well. I truly love talking and interacting with my customers, as hearing from them is like a shot of adrenaline when I hear how much they use and enjoy our designs.
> 
> Working from home here comes with the inherent danger of isolating ourselves from the rest of the world. It isn't like a job you travel to each day, where you engage with your customers on a daily basis. When things are slow, it is very easy to feel a bit disconnected and keep up a positive moral. I think that is one of the reasons that I enjoy blogging here so much. I have made so many friends from posting here and because of the nature of this blog, they are all people who also enjoy creating in many different forms. I think that networking is key to keeping these hobbies and skills alive, and one of the most positive things about the internet is the ability to not only meet and network with individuals with similar interests, but also to learn new skills and teach others and share information in ways that were previously impossible. Even though I live in a remote area, I am able to visit with friends from all over the globe daily. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, but I am just excited.
> 
> So when I did finally get to my scroll saw, I was eager to see my new design come to life. This project is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Because of the timing, I wanted to make something that would be a nice decoration for that time of the year when the holidays are over and people are feeling rather bleak. I always felt rather sad taking down all the decorations that I had up for Christmas. I found that the house looked so plain and empty and rather depressing. That is one reason why I like my little 'all season tree' so much. It brings beauty and joy to me year-round and is fun to decorate and look at.
> 
> Since the new Damask style plaques were received so well, I decided to do something in that style for this article. I thought that making a snowflake shaped plaque with some beautiful Damask style cutouts. The flowing shapes reminds me of billowing snow, and I thought it would make an elegant and beautiful base for a winter project.
> 
> I then had to think what a good theme would be for the silhouette overlay to go inside. I had several ideas, but I settled on two children building a snowman. Memories of my own children doing the same came to mind and perhaps I am prejudice, but I thought that would be a wonderful subject to warm the heart on a cold winter day.
> 
> I chose ash as the base wood for the plaque. It is currently one of my favorite wood types to cut on the scroll saw. It has a hard and tight grain like maple, but much more of a distinct grain pattern that adds to the look in projects such as these.
> 
> I am very proud of my cutting and how the project came out. Everything went smoothly and I found myself marveling at how flowing and delicate and graceful the design looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can't do that with a table saw or a band saw!)
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them 'dry' for the night. The ash looks deep and warm and rich just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you all know me better . . . this is only the beginning!
> 
> I have a couple of things in store for this piece. Of course, you could leave it as is and it would be really pretty. But I think that a couple of additions to it will really make it stand out and bring it up to another level.
> 
> I love projects like this! (I know - I say that ALL the time!) It is very satisfying to be able to use one simple tool, and with a little bit of time and patience, transform a chunk of wood into something that looks so delicate and graceful. I can't think of any other tool besides the scroll saw that can do that. And it doesn't take a huge investment or a great deal of strength either. Just a little time to learn the basics and a bit of patience. As I always say - one hole at a time.
> 
> I look forward to completing this project today, and I hope you enjoy seeing these in progress pictures. There are so many ways to be creative and have fun in the process. I am grateful that I get to do so every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Very pretty Sheila! I like the snowflake frame. Great variation. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Amazing Grace*
> 
> Working with the scroll saw never ceases to amaze me. While many 'hard core' woodworkers tend to look at the scroll saw as a lowly lightweight tool of the woodworking industry, I can think of nothing that comes close to matching its ability to turn a clunky block of wood into something that is filled with such beauty and grace.
> 
> In hearing the term "woodworking" the first that comes to mind usually isn't the word "graceful". But every time I use the scroll saw I think to myself just how GOOD it is as creating just that - beautiful and graceful pieces of wood.
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. As I posted yesterday, we did a site update which introduced some new patterns to our customers. I was completely astounded at the response we received from the mailing. I had intended to cut my new project out in the early part of the day, and didn't even get to start until mid to late afternoon. I want you to be aware that I am not complaining about this. It is thrilling to both Keith and myself that we have so many wonderful loyal customers and are earning more each day and that our business is going so well. I truly love talking and interacting with my customers, as hearing from them is like a shot of adrenaline when I hear how much they use and enjoy our designs.
> 
> Working from home here comes with the inherent danger of isolating ourselves from the rest of the world. It isn't like a job you travel to each day, where you engage with your customers on a daily basis. When things are slow, it is very easy to feel a bit disconnected and keep up a positive moral. I think that is one of the reasons that I enjoy blogging here so much. I have made so many friends from posting here and because of the nature of this blog, they are all people who also enjoy creating in many different forms. I think that networking is key to keeping these hobbies and skills alive, and one of the most positive things about the internet is the ability to not only meet and network with individuals with similar interests, but also to learn new skills and teach others and share information in ways that were previously impossible. Even though I live in a remote area, I am able to visit with friends from all over the globe daily. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, but I am just excited.
> 
> So when I did finally get to my scroll saw, I was eager to see my new design come to life. This project is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Because of the timing, I wanted to make something that would be a nice decoration for that time of the year when the holidays are over and people are feeling rather bleak. I always felt rather sad taking down all the decorations that I had up for Christmas. I found that the house looked so plain and empty and rather depressing. That is one reason why I like my little 'all season tree' so much. It brings beauty and joy to me year-round and is fun to decorate and look at.
> 
> Since the new Damask style plaques were received so well, I decided to do something in that style for this article. I thought that making a snowflake shaped plaque with some beautiful Damask style cutouts. The flowing shapes reminds me of billowing snow, and I thought it would make an elegant and beautiful base for a winter project.
> 
> I then had to think what a good theme would be for the silhouette overlay to go inside. I had several ideas, but I settled on two children building a snowman. Memories of my own children doing the same came to mind and perhaps I am prejudice, but I thought that would be a wonderful subject to warm the heart on a cold winter day.
> 
> I chose ash as the base wood for the plaque. It is currently one of my favorite wood types to cut on the scroll saw. It has a hard and tight grain like maple, but much more of a distinct grain pattern that adds to the look in projects such as these.
> 
> I am very proud of my cutting and how the project came out. Everything went smoothly and I found myself marveling at how flowing and delicate and graceful the design looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can't do that with a table saw or a band saw!)
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them 'dry' for the night. The ash looks deep and warm and rich just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you all know me better . . . this is only the beginning!
> 
> I have a couple of things in store for this piece. Of course, you could leave it as is and it would be really pretty. But I think that a couple of additions to it will really make it stand out and bring it up to another level.
> 
> I love projects like this! (I know - I say that ALL the time!) It is very satisfying to be able to use one simple tool, and with a little bit of time and patience, transform a chunk of wood into something that looks so delicate and graceful. I can't think of any other tool besides the scroll saw that can do that. And it doesn't take a huge investment or a great deal of strength either. Just a little time to learn the basics and a bit of patience. As I always say - one hole at a time.
> 
> I look forward to completing this project today, and I hope you enjoy seeing these in progress pictures. There are so many ways to be creative and have fun in the process. I am grateful that I get to do so every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Once again you have stated the obvious. Your work with the scrollsaw does turn wood into beautiful and 
graceful works of art, and no I can not come close to that with my Delta cabinet saw, or either one of my
bandsaws. Thank you once again for sharing your ideas and designs with us, and maybe one day, I can come
close to copying your work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Amazing Grace*
> 
> Working with the scroll saw never ceases to amaze me. While many 'hard core' woodworkers tend to look at the scroll saw as a lowly lightweight tool of the woodworking industry, I can think of nothing that comes close to matching its ability to turn a clunky block of wood into something that is filled with such beauty and grace.
> 
> In hearing the term "woodworking" the first that comes to mind usually isn't the word "graceful". But every time I use the scroll saw I think to myself just how GOOD it is as creating just that - beautiful and graceful pieces of wood.
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. As I posted yesterday, we did a site update which introduced some new patterns to our customers. I was completely astounded at the response we received from the mailing. I had intended to cut my new project out in the early part of the day, and didn't even get to start until mid to late afternoon. I want you to be aware that I am not complaining about this. It is thrilling to both Keith and myself that we have so many wonderful loyal customers and are earning more each day and that our business is going so well. I truly love talking and interacting with my customers, as hearing from them is like a shot of adrenaline when I hear how much they use and enjoy our designs.
> 
> Working from home here comes with the inherent danger of isolating ourselves from the rest of the world. It isn't like a job you travel to each day, where you engage with your customers on a daily basis. When things are slow, it is very easy to feel a bit disconnected and keep up a positive moral. I think that is one of the reasons that I enjoy blogging here so much. I have made so many friends from posting here and because of the nature of this blog, they are all people who also enjoy creating in many different forms. I think that networking is key to keeping these hobbies and skills alive, and one of the most positive things about the internet is the ability to not only meet and network with individuals with similar interests, but also to learn new skills and teach others and share information in ways that were previously impossible. Even though I live in a remote area, I am able to visit with friends from all over the globe daily. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, but I am just excited.
> 
> So when I did finally get to my scroll saw, I was eager to see my new design come to life. This project is for the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Because of the timing, I wanted to make something that would be a nice decoration for that time of the year when the holidays are over and people are feeling rather bleak. I always felt rather sad taking down all the decorations that I had up for Christmas. I found that the house looked so plain and empty and rather depressing. That is one reason why I like my little 'all season tree' so much. It brings beauty and joy to me year-round and is fun to decorate and look at.
> 
> Since the new Damask style plaques were received so well, I decided to do something in that style for this article. I thought that making a snowflake shaped plaque with some beautiful Damask style cutouts. The flowing shapes reminds me of billowing snow, and I thought it would make an elegant and beautiful base for a winter project.
> 
> I then had to think what a good theme would be for the silhouette overlay to go inside. I had several ideas, but I settled on two children building a snowman. Memories of my own children doing the same came to mind and perhaps I am prejudice, but I thought that would be a wonderful subject to warm the heart on a cold winter day.
> 
> I chose ash as the base wood for the plaque. It is currently one of my favorite wood types to cut on the scroll saw. It has a hard and tight grain like maple, but much more of a distinct grain pattern that adds to the look in projects such as these.
> 
> I am very proud of my cutting and how the project came out. Everything went smoothly and I found myself marveling at how flowing and delicate and graceful the design looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can't do that with a table saw or a band saw!)
> 
> I oiled the pieces and let them 'dry' for the night. The ash looks deep and warm and rich just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you all know me better . . . this is only the beginning!
> 
> I have a couple of things in store for this piece. Of course, you could leave it as is and it would be really pretty. But I think that a couple of additions to it will really make it stand out and bring it up to another level.
> 
> I love projects like this! (I know - I say that ALL the time!) It is very satisfying to be able to use one simple tool, and with a little bit of time and patience, transform a chunk of wood into something that looks so delicate and graceful. I can't think of any other tool besides the scroll saw that can do that. And it doesn't take a huge investment or a great deal of strength either. Just a little time to learn the basics and a bit of patience. As I always say - one hole at a time.
> 
> I look forward to completing this project today, and I hope you enjoy seeing these in progress pictures. There are so many ways to be creative and have fun in the process. I am grateful that I get to do so every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you both Candy and Gus. Yesterday was the "perfect storm" of woodworking for me. Some days we have hiccups in our work and other days things just seem to fall into place. I was very fortunate yesterday when things went the way they did. It was pure pleasure to spend the time at the saw. I am glad you both like it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Meeting Up With Some Friends*

Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. While I didn't get any woodworking or painting finished, Keith and I had the chance to meet up with a friend that I met here through my blog and spend the afternoon with her and her husband.

Anna and her husband Jim are from British Columbia, which is all the way on the other side of Canada. I had began a friendship with Anna when she started following my blog here and commenting on it. I love how Anna took our designs and put her own spin on them, many times doing wonderful things with them that I never even dreamed of doing. It is in that sense that I feel that the internet and networking in general was a great way to share our love of creating.

Anna and Jim are on holiday here in Nova Scotia for several weeks. They have been taking their time driving through the province at their own pace, taking many photographs and enjoying the food, scenery and all that Nova Scotia has to offer. (They are both avid photographers!) When I heard that they were coming right by our area, I was very excited about meeting them.

We arranged for a nice lunch at a little restaurant that sits right on the shore line. We all ate rappie pie, which I talk about frequently in my blog here, as it is probably one of the most popular Acadian treats that they offer in our area. Everyone enjoyed it very much and our visit at the restaurant turned into a three hour long lunch! The time passed by so quickly and I was happy that they weren't too busy at the restaurant, as we felt very comfortable having a nice long visit.

When we did leave, we invited them over to our little place to meet our three 'fur babies' as well as see our set up here and our beautiful surroundings. We had fun showing them how everything we use for our business could be easily tucked away and how comfortable we are here in our little space. They seemed to like it here a lot and we had great fun playing show and tell. The ideas were bouncing back and forth all day as well, as they often do when creative people meet.

All in all it was a wonderful day!

After they had left, Keith and I decided to take the rest of the evening off and attend a movie. We went and saw "The Butler" which we both enjoyed a great deal. We drove home on a cool, crisp night with a million stars overhead. It was the end to a perfect day!

People are sometimes leery of meeting others face to face that they have only known through the internet. But this is a great example of how wonderful it can be to share interests and make friends with others who enjoy being creative. I have heard many stories between my woodworking friends and also my painting friends that are similar to ours here. I feel that nothing bonds people quicker than a mutual love of creating and crafting, and I am very happy to have met all the people that I have through my love of scroll sawing and painting. They certainly have enriched my life!

We thank Anna and Jim for spending part of their vacation with us. If we ever get to the opposite side of Canada, we will certainly look them up for a visit, and hopefully get to see their shop and all the things that inspire them.

This weekend, I am going to be finishing up the design that I showed yesterday, as well as working on some new painting designs. My day off did me well, but I am anxious to see how everything looks finished. And that is a great way to feel.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Up With Some Friends*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. While I didn't get any woodworking or painting finished, Keith and I had the chance to meet up with a friend that I met here through my blog and spend the afternoon with her and her husband.
> 
> Anna and her husband Jim are from British Columbia, which is all the way on the other side of Canada. I had began a friendship with Anna when she started following my blog here and commenting on it. I love how Anna took our designs and put her own spin on them, many times doing wonderful things with them that I never even dreamed of doing. It is in that sense that I feel that the internet and networking in general was a great way to share our love of creating.
> 
> Anna and Jim are on holiday here in Nova Scotia for several weeks. They have been taking their time driving through the province at their own pace, taking many photographs and enjoying the food, scenery and all that Nova Scotia has to offer. (They are both avid photographers!) When I heard that they were coming right by our area, I was very excited about meeting them.
> 
> We arranged for a nice lunch at a little restaurant that sits right on the shore line. We all ate rappie pie, which I talk about frequently in my blog here, as it is probably one of the most popular Acadian treats that they offer in our area. Everyone enjoyed it very much and our visit at the restaurant turned into a three hour long lunch! The time passed by so quickly and I was happy that they weren't too busy at the restaurant, as we felt very comfortable having a nice long visit.
> 
> When we did leave, we invited them over to our little place to meet our three 'fur babies' as well as see our set up here and our beautiful surroundings. We had fun showing them how everything we use for our business could be easily tucked away and how comfortable we are here in our little space. They seemed to like it here a lot and we had great fun playing show and tell. The ideas were bouncing back and forth all day as well, as they often do when creative people meet.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day!
> 
> After they had left, Keith and I decided to take the rest of the evening off and attend a movie. We went and saw "The Butler" which we both enjoyed a great deal. We drove home on a cool, crisp night with a million stars overhead. It was the end to a perfect day!
> 
> People are sometimes leery of meeting others face to face that they have only known through the internet. But this is a great example of how wonderful it can be to share interests and make friends with others who enjoy being creative. I have heard many stories between my woodworking friends and also my painting friends that are similar to ours here. I feel that nothing bonds people quicker than a mutual love of creating and crafting, and I am very happy to have met all the people that I have through my love of scroll sawing and painting. They certainly have enriched my life!
> 
> We thank Anna and Jim for spending part of their vacation with us. If we ever get to the opposite side of Canada, we will certainly look them up for a visit, and hopefully get to see their shop and all the things that inspire them.
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be finishing up the design that I showed yesterday, as well as working on some new painting designs. My day off did me well, but I am anxious to see how everything looks finished. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend!


How wonderful to meet in person and spend time with online friends! I sometimes wonder what other folks look/sound like. We have the advantage of your picture and videos to know your face and voice. So glad you all had a great time and pictures to remember!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Up With Some Friends*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. While I didn't get any woodworking or painting finished, Keith and I had the chance to meet up with a friend that I met here through my blog and spend the afternoon with her and her husband.
> 
> Anna and her husband Jim are from British Columbia, which is all the way on the other side of Canada. I had began a friendship with Anna when she started following my blog here and commenting on it. I love how Anna took our designs and put her own spin on them, many times doing wonderful things with them that I never even dreamed of doing. It is in that sense that I feel that the internet and networking in general was a great way to share our love of creating.
> 
> Anna and Jim are on holiday here in Nova Scotia for several weeks. They have been taking their time driving through the province at their own pace, taking many photographs and enjoying the food, scenery and all that Nova Scotia has to offer. (They are both avid photographers!) When I heard that they were coming right by our area, I was very excited about meeting them.
> 
> We arranged for a nice lunch at a little restaurant that sits right on the shore line. We all ate rappie pie, which I talk about frequently in my blog here, as it is probably one of the most popular Acadian treats that they offer in our area. Everyone enjoyed it very much and our visit at the restaurant turned into a three hour long lunch! The time passed by so quickly and I was happy that they weren't too busy at the restaurant, as we felt very comfortable having a nice long visit.
> 
> When we did leave, we invited them over to our little place to meet our three 'fur babies' as well as see our set up here and our beautiful surroundings. We had fun showing them how everything we use for our business could be easily tucked away and how comfortable we are here in our little space. They seemed to like it here a lot and we had great fun playing show and tell. The ideas were bouncing back and forth all day as well, as they often do when creative people meet.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day!
> 
> After they had left, Keith and I decided to take the rest of the evening off and attend a movie. We went and saw "The Butler" which we both enjoyed a great deal. We drove home on a cool, crisp night with a million stars overhead. It was the end to a perfect day!
> 
> People are sometimes leery of meeting others face to face that they have only known through the internet. But this is a great example of how wonderful it can be to share interests and make friends with others who enjoy being creative. I have heard many stories between my woodworking friends and also my painting friends that are similar to ours here. I feel that nothing bonds people quicker than a mutual love of creating and crafting, and I am very happy to have met all the people that I have through my love of scroll sawing and painting. They certainly have enriched my life!
> 
> We thank Anna and Jim for spending part of their vacation with us. If we ever get to the opposite side of Canada, we will certainly look them up for a visit, and hopefully get to see their shop and all the things that inspire them.
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be finishing up the design that I showed yesterday, as well as working on some new painting designs. My day off did me well, but I am anxious to see how everything looks finished. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend!


Hi, Candy! It is really nice to put faces with written words we read from people every day. We had such a nice time and even Keith - who is usually pretty shy - was at ease and comfortable. It was truly a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Up With Some Friends*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a wonderful day. While I didn't get any woodworking or painting finished, Keith and I had the chance to meet up with a friend that I met here through my blog and spend the afternoon with her and her husband.
> 
> Anna and her husband Jim are from British Columbia, which is all the way on the other side of Canada. I had began a friendship with Anna when she started following my blog here and commenting on it. I love how Anna took our designs and put her own spin on them, many times doing wonderful things with them that I never even dreamed of doing. It is in that sense that I feel that the internet and networking in general was a great way to share our love of creating.
> 
> Anna and Jim are on holiday here in Nova Scotia for several weeks. They have been taking their time driving through the province at their own pace, taking many photographs and enjoying the food, scenery and all that Nova Scotia has to offer. (They are both avid photographers!) When I heard that they were coming right by our area, I was very excited about meeting them.
> 
> We arranged for a nice lunch at a little restaurant that sits right on the shore line. We all ate rappie pie, which I talk about frequently in my blog here, as it is probably one of the most popular Acadian treats that they offer in our area. Everyone enjoyed it very much and our visit at the restaurant turned into a three hour long lunch! The time passed by so quickly and I was happy that they weren't too busy at the restaurant, as we felt very comfortable having a nice long visit.
> 
> When we did leave, we invited them over to our little place to meet our three 'fur babies' as well as see our set up here and our beautiful surroundings. We had fun showing them how everything we use for our business could be easily tucked away and how comfortable we are here in our little space. They seemed to like it here a lot and we had great fun playing show and tell. The ideas were bouncing back and forth all day as well, as they often do when creative people meet.
> 
> All in all it was a wonderful day!
> 
> After they had left, Keith and I decided to take the rest of the evening off and attend a movie. We went and saw "The Butler" which we both enjoyed a great deal. We drove home on a cool, crisp night with a million stars overhead. It was the end to a perfect day!
> 
> People are sometimes leery of meeting others face to face that they have only known through the internet. But this is a great example of how wonderful it can be to share interests and make friends with others who enjoy being creative. I have heard many stories between my woodworking friends and also my painting friends that are similar to ours here. I feel that nothing bonds people quicker than a mutual love of creating and crafting, and I am very happy to have met all the people that I have through my love of scroll sawing and painting. They certainly have enriched my life!
> 
> We thank Anna and Jim for spending part of their vacation with us. If we ever get to the opposite side of Canada, we will certainly look them up for a visit, and hopefully get to see their shop and all the things that inspire them.
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be finishing up the design that I showed yesterday, as well as working on some new painting designs. My day off did me well, but I am anxious to see how everything looks finished. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend!


Hi Sheila:

I've been home just one week since returning from cabin life. You can imagine the amount of LJ messages (4 months worth) I've been reading over morning coffees! Your blogs have been very entertaining, and of course your scroll art is absolutely charming and beautiful!

Anna and I communicate frequently (although communications were stiffled during cabin life without Internet service!) ... however, I did know of Anna and Jim's travels back east, with the hope of them getting in a good visit with you. I'm so glad that happened!! One of these days I too am looking forward to meeting Anna in person.

An invitation is extended to you and your hubby to come visit me (and my workshop) as well, if you ever venture to this end of Canada  Happy scrolling! ... Elaine.


----------



## scrollgirl

*You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *

Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.

When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.

But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.

I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.

I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.

I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.

But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!

So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)

I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.

I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.

For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.

I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.

The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.

The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.

As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:










You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)










And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"










While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.

I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.

Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!

My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:










To this:










And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!

And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful.  I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


I really like the different layers (I'll call em) on this plate. Crispy clean, as always. Very nice. Wish your Daughter a Happy B-Day. Time goes by so quickly. They all grow up way too fast.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


Thank you Roger! Yes - where does it all go?? Just yesterday they were babies. This is my youngest, too! But it is satisfying to see her so happy. The best thing we can do is put them on the right path and then watch them succeed.

I hope you are enjoying the long weekend! Have fun and play safely! 

Sheila


----------



## Karson

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


Beautiful job Sheila and some great words for your daughter.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


Thank you Karson.

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


Another great pattern Sheila! Love the extra snow flakes. How is it the frame and background have a continuous grain pattern but there is no gap between them? They are separate pieces, aren't they? That thought just struck me as I was looking at them! 
Happy birthday Dani!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


Hi, Candy:
It is bevel cut (the frame is cut at an angle from the center) and pushed back into place. I explained the process in my Lesson 9 of the class that I hosted here on Lumberjocks. There is a video as well.  Here is the link:

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/25712

I hope you have a great day! Thanks for the birthday wishes for Dani! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


I was kind of leaning that direction… I am lurking in the classes, haven't got near that far yet! I will skip ahead and watch the video. ;-)


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Have a Thing If You Ain't Got That BLING! *
> 
> Sometimes everything just works out how it should. I suppose that some could argue that things always work out how they are supposed to, but sometimes that isn't how you would like. This time I was fortunate that this project was both.
> 
> When I think of a project, I usually have a picture of how I want it to look in my head. Sometimes that picture is fuzzy. Sometimes it is really clear. Most of the time, during the designing process, it evolves into something else and by the time it is finished it only slightly resembles what I had intended to do with it at the beginning. It is all part of the procedure and I have learned to just kind of go with the flow and allow the project to dictate which direction I should head with it. I find things work the best that way.
> 
> But other times, I know exactly how I want the piece to look. I find myself thinking all though the process about which steps I need to take to achieve the look that I imagine. This most recent project was just like that.
> 
> I had a deadline to meet for the magazine. We are currently working on the January issue, which will be themed with post-holiday projects and ease us into the spring. This is always one of my favorite times to design for because I often felt a bit let down after the holidays and it is a great opportunity to make some cheerful winter-themed items to replace the holiday decorations and give people something to smile about during those cold and long winter days.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that as my deadline approached, I didn't really have a clue as to what I would make for this year's January issue. I have been really busy with other things though, and figured out that by the time I really had to get down to drawing, I would have figured out which direction I would be heading.
> 
> I started by drawing different snowflake shaped frames, and chose one that wasn't over complicated so that I would still be able to route the edge. I like routing pieces, as I feel that it makes them look nice and finished and professional. Once I settled on the frame however, I felt a bit stuck, and didn't know where to head next.
> 
> But then, as I was sitting there thinking, I had several orders come in for my new Damask Inspired Patterns. I really loved these new designs. They are so pretty and elegant, yet they are not difficult to cut at all. They are very forgiving because of the nature of the designs, and they are fun to cut because they are a great size. They have everything going for them. It appears that others think so as well because the response to them has been quite overwhelming. The patterns for them are selling like crazy and thanks to that pattern series, we just finished out our August month on the site as our best month to date (and by a long shot!) I am thrilled!
> 
> So as with many of my designs that I do, there are a million variations swimming around in my head and it occurred to me that this snowflake frame that I just drew would be the perfect back drop for a lovely winter-themed Damask style plaque. I got busy and in a pretty short time the fog lifted and I envisioned this plaque, along with the silhouette of children building a snowman. (I have some other ideas for this series that will be coming shortly.)
> 
> I love when things fall into place like that. It is as if by magic that a few hours later, the entire pattern was drawn. Now all I needed to do was decide on how to finish it and I would be well on my way.
> 
> I had recently told you all about a product from DecoArt called Metallic Lustre. This is a water-based metallic wax that can be applied to any surface. The paste resembles a cross between shoe polish and cake frosting in consistency, but it has an incredible metallic shine to it. It comes in six colors such as "Copper Kettle", "Champagne Ice" and "Silver Spark" and each color is extremely beautiful. I had recently used the Copper Kettle color on a set of my SLD438 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and I was thrilled with the results. Just a small amount of the product made the keys look as if they were made of metal.
> 
> For the snowflake, I chose the Silver Spark color. I probably could have chosen the Champagne Ice, but I wanted to only apply just a small amount and still allow the wood grain to show through. The Silver Spark was a 'whiter' color and I thought that would look nicest. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I used one of my favorite woods (ash) for the snowflake and cutting went without a hitch. Even unfinished the snowflake looked beautiful. I applied oil and let it soak in overnight - my usual method of base finishing - and just like that it looked just lovely. The oil brought out the subtle grain in the ash beautifully. I then took a damp cosmetic sponge and applied a *light* coat of the Metallic Lustre to the top only of the snowflake. It shimmered with a beautiful silvery shine. I then needed to set the Metallic Lustre, so I sprayed a light coat of gloss varnish over it to seal it. This insured that it wouldn't chip off.
> 
> The piece looked good, but I thought I would bring it up to another level and I lightly brushed a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint over the entire piece. I also loved this paint because it has such finely ground glitter suspended in the base that it is a much more subtle shine. It really made it sparkle like real snow sparkles.
> 
> The piece was beautiful. But I wasn't done yet.
> 
> As a final touch, I added some beautiful blue crystal hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I am absolutely loving these rhinestones and find that there are so many ways to accent my scroll sawn pieces with them. They really made the piece look finished. So here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the subtle sparkles a bit better here (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you woodworking purists who don't like color over wood - "Sans bling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the plain one looks nice, I truly feel that adding the shimmer really makes this piece stand out. I am very proud of this project and can't wait to see it in the magazine.
> 
> I know many of you will be asking when the pattern is available, and in all probability, many won't have read this far and will ask anyway, but I will state that this pattern will be in the January issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that comes out sometime around mid-December. I should be able to put it up on my site after Christmas to sell the pattern myself. In the mean time, I am sure I will be creating some companion pieces to go with this, so you will have to just wait and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Today will be a day for painting. I have had many requests to create a pattern packet for the Halloween keys mentioned above, as well as the SLD439 Spooky Halloween Ornaments, and I will be spending the next couple of days working on that. I already have the pieces cut and I plan on spending the next two days painting them. That will be fun!
> 
> My final thoughts today go to my beautiful daughter, Danielle. Today is her 23rd birthday and I can't tell you how proud I am of her. She is the most wonderful, beautiful, kind daughter that anyone could have ever asked for! Not only is she beautiful outside, but she has a gentle and kind nature that makes her truly beautiful on the inside as well. It seemed like in a blink of an eye she went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a beautiful young woman. Dani - I love you and I am so proud of you. Happy Birthday!
> 
> And a very happy Sunday to you all as well! Have a great day!


Sheila,

Congratulations on August! You certainly deserve it! Your newest piece is really lovely. Keep amazing us with your creativity.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Variations on the New Halloween Ornaments*

Those of you who read daily know that I like to make different versions of projects. I talk many people who prefer different techniques and I try to accommodate as many as I can. Besides - I really like the variety and playing around with seeing the different ways to finish projects.

Last week I introduced some new ornaments for Halloween. One set was of Halloween keys, with the key tops being made of cute characters. But some people didn't care for the key theme, so I made the characters slightly bigger to make some regular ornaments.










SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments

I was very pleased with the positive response to them, but I also had several requests from my painting friends to make them into painting patterns, and offer the wood as kits.

So what I have been working on is just that. I probably will be working on them for the next couple of days and I will post updates as I go.

I have all the blanks cut for the two new sets, and I began the painting process. So far this is what I have:

The keys -










And the traditional ornaments -










So far they are coming out nice. I am hoping to finish up in a couple of days.

I am going to keep today's blog short because it is taking forever to upload things to Lumberjocks.com which is where I write the original posts. Uploading these couple of pictures has taken me well over half an hour and I while I like writing the blog, I have too much to do today to watch and wait. It seems that the hours between 7am and 9am my time are a busy time on the site and I have had a lot of problems. Sometimes the blog double posts as well and I am embarrassed because I don't want people who subscribe to think I am spamming their email box. I apologize for that, but it has happened several times recently and it is quite frustrating.

In any case, it is time for me to get to work. I appreciate all the feedback you all give me and have really had fun making all of these new projects. I still have plenty more to come!

Have a great Monday and for those of you in Canada and the USA who are celebrating the Labor Day weekend - Happy Labor Day! I hope no matter what you do, you have fun and do something creative.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on the New Halloween Ornaments*
> 
> Those of you who read daily know that I like to make different versions of projects. I talk many people who prefer different techniques and I try to accommodate as many as I can. Besides - I really like the variety and playing around with seeing the different ways to finish projects.
> 
> Last week I introduced some new ornaments for Halloween. One set was of Halloween keys, with the key tops being made of cute characters. But some people didn't care for the key theme, so I made the characters slightly bigger to make some regular ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments
> 
> I was very pleased with the positive response to them, but I also had several requests from my painting friends to make them into painting patterns, and offer the wood as kits.
> 
> So what I have been working on is just that. I probably will be working on them for the next couple of days and I will post updates as I go.
> 
> I have all the blanks cut for the two new sets, and I began the painting process. So far this is what I have:
> 
> The keys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the traditional ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they are coming out nice. I am hoping to finish up in a couple of days.
> 
> I am going to keep today's blog short because it is taking forever to upload things to Lumberjocks.com which is where I write the original posts. Uploading these couple of pictures has taken me well over half an hour and I while I like writing the blog, I have too much to do today to watch and wait. It seems that the hours between 7am and 9am my time are a busy time on the site and I have had a lot of problems. Sometimes the blog double posts as well and I am embarrassed because I don't want people who subscribe to think I am spamming their email box. I apologize for that, but it has happened several times recently and it is quite frustrating.
> 
> In any case, it is time for me to get to work. I appreciate all the feedback you all give me and have really had fun making all of these new projects. I still have plenty more to come!
> 
> Have a great Monday and for those of you in Canada and the USA who are celebrating the Labor Day weekend - Happy Labor Day! I hope no matter what you do, you have fun and do something creative.


This is a cool collection


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variations on the New Halloween Ornaments*
> 
> Those of you who read daily know that I like to make different versions of projects. I talk many people who prefer different techniques and I try to accommodate as many as I can. Besides - I really like the variety and playing around with seeing the different ways to finish projects.
> 
> Last week I introduced some new ornaments for Halloween. One set was of Halloween keys, with the key tops being made of cute characters. But some people didn't care for the key theme, so I made the characters slightly bigger to make some regular ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments
> 
> I was very pleased with the positive response to them, but I also had several requests from my painting friends to make them into painting patterns, and offer the wood as kits.
> 
> So what I have been working on is just that. I probably will be working on them for the next couple of days and I will post updates as I go.
> 
> I have all the blanks cut for the two new sets, and I began the painting process. So far this is what I have:
> 
> The keys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the traditional ornaments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they are coming out nice. I am hoping to finish up in a couple of days.
> 
> I am going to keep today's blog short because it is taking forever to upload things to Lumberjocks.com which is where I write the original posts. Uploading these couple of pictures has taken me well over half an hour and I while I like writing the blog, I have too much to do today to watch and wait. It seems that the hours between 7am and 9am my time are a busy time on the site and I have had a lot of problems. Sometimes the blog double posts as well and I am embarrassed because I don't want people who subscribe to think I am spamming their email box. I apologize for that, but it has happened several times recently and it is quite frustrating.
> 
> In any case, it is time for me to get to work. I appreciate all the feedback you all give me and have really had fun making all of these new projects. I still have plenty more to come!
> 
> Have a great Monday and for those of you in Canada and the USA who are celebrating the Labor Day weekend - Happy Labor Day! I hope no matter what you do, you have fun and do something creative.


Thanks Roger! It will be fun when they are all done! Bright and colorful! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Painting Progress on New Ornaments*

There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.

For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.

The original woodworking patterns look like this:



















After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.

So far, this is what I have come up with:



















Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.

I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.

It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## badcrayon

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting Progress on New Ornaments*
> 
> There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.
> 
> For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.
> 
> The original woodworking patterns look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.
> 
> So far, this is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.
> 
> I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.
> 
> It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


These look great painted!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting Progress on New Ornaments*
> 
> There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.
> 
> For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.
> 
> The original woodworking patterns look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.
> 
> So far, this is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.
> 
> I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.
> 
> It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


And the fun just keeps rolling out of your mind through your fingers! These are exactly what my mind saw when I first saw these! Have a great day Sheila. Thanks for your continued sharing and inspiration!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting Progress on New Ornaments*
> 
> There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.
> 
> For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.
> 
> The original woodworking patterns look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.
> 
> So far, this is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.
> 
> I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.
> 
> It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you both so much! It IS a lot of fun! I am glad you like them and hope you think of trying painting if you haven't. The techniques are fun and not difficult and there is loads of instructional material available on the internet. You may surprise yourself and really enjoy it! 

I think I like the witch best! But they are all fun!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting Progress on New Ornaments*
> 
> There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.
> 
> For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.
> 
> The original woodworking patterns look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.
> 
> So far, this is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.
> 
> I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.
> 
> It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Shelia, you sure come up with great designs!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting Progress on New Ornaments*
> 
> There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.
> 
> For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.
> 
> The original woodworking patterns look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.
> 
> So far, this is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.
> 
> I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.
> 
> It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Topomax! I am glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting Progress on New Ornaments*
> 
> There isn't much to talk about today, except to show the painting progress that I made on my new patterns. I spent pretty much of the day working on them, and I believe that finishing them up will take at least a couple additional days. I hope to have the patterns up on my site by the end of the week.
> 
> For those of you who don't read every day, what I am in the process of doing is converting my projects SLD438 12 Spooky Scrolled Key Ornaments and SLD439 12 Spooky Halloween Ornaments from woodworking patterns into painting patterns.
> 
> The original woodworking patterns look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After showing them here in the blog, I heard from many painters that were interested in me making painted versions of them. It didn't take much persuasion from them to convince me to give it a go. I love painting, and bringing beautiful autumn color to these pieces is more than a pleasure to me.
> 
> So far, this is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by their nature, painting patterns take a while longer to create than scroll sawing ones. The amount of time it takes to paint is just a bit longer. But I do enjoy painting a great deal and seeing each of these ornaments come to life is just as exciting for me and creating the scroll sawn versions.
> 
> I will continue to work on these today, and have another update tomorrow. I hope you all like what I have done so far and I hope that if you have never painted before, it makes you want to give them a try.
> 
> It is another foggy and rainy day here in Nova Scotia, as it was yesterday. But that didn't stop us from taking a break and driving to the shore to get some of our favorite ice cream. We had a great holiday weekend which probably by most people's standards was a bit boring. Be we enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Trick-or-Treat.


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Spooky Things*

I did accomplish a great deal yesterday, although much of it was the type of stuff that I can't really show pictures of. I spent most of the morning and part of the afternoon editing the photographs that are going to be included with my Snowflake Damask project for the magazine. I shipped out the project already, and I must say I really hated to see that one go. I probably won't see it back until sometime next spring.

I did get to spend some time to do some painting, although not quite as much as I would have liked (what else is new?) I think it was past 3pm when I finally sat down at the table to work on the Halloween ornaments. But that is OK. It was nice to get back at them.

I got to finish up two addition ornaments in both the keys and the plain ornaments. I also base coated the third pair, but I was just getting too tired and decided to call it a night. Today is a new day and with only four and a half to go, I have aspirations of perhaps finishing up all 12 by tonight. We'll see . . .

Here is a picture of the additions that I finished yesterday:










Not the best picture, I know. It is dreary and rainy here and pretty dark. I am going to have some nice presentation pictures for the pattern packet and the site when I am finished with everything. I just call these snapshots because they are taken without much thought or fussing to give you an idea of where I am at.

Besides painting today, I have some wood orders to cut. I'll probably get that done in the morning and then I can settle in and paint. I am really happy that many of the painters are coming to me for wood kits, as it is a nice break and gives me a bit of time at the saw in between everything else.

Yes. It is busy!

With that said, I had better get to it. By the time I post and clean out my email that came in overnight it will be a decent enough hour to get to the saw. It's going to be a good day.

I wish you all a wonderful and creative day as well. It's hard to believe it is Wednesday already, but with the short week because of the holiday, things seem to move a bit more quickly.

It is muggy here but it seems like it is cooling off. Yesterday was one of those clammy days that aren't very comfortable. Damp. warm. sticky. I can't wait until the crispness of autumn arrives. favorite time of year.

Have a good day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More Spooky Things*
> 
> I did accomplish a great deal yesterday, although much of it was the type of stuff that I can't really show pictures of. I spent most of the morning and part of the afternoon editing the photographs that are going to be included with my Snowflake Damask project for the magazine. I shipped out the project already, and I must say I really hated to see that one go. I probably won't see it back until sometime next spring.
> 
> I did get to spend some time to do some painting, although not quite as much as I would have liked (what else is new?) I think it was past 3pm when I finally sat down at the table to work on the Halloween ornaments. But that is OK. It was nice to get back at them.
> 
> I got to finish up two addition ornaments in both the keys and the plain ornaments. I also base coated the third pair, but I was just getting too tired and decided to call it a night. Today is a new day and with only four and a half to go, I have aspirations of perhaps finishing up all 12 by tonight. We'll see . . .
> 
> Here is a picture of the additions that I finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, I know. It is dreary and rainy here and pretty dark. I am going to have some nice presentation pictures for the pattern packet and the site when I am finished with everything. I just call these snapshots because they are taken without much thought or fussing to give you an idea of where I am at.
> 
> Besides painting today, I have some wood orders to cut. I'll probably get that done in the morning and then I can settle in and paint. I am really happy that many of the painters are coming to me for wood kits, as it is a nice break and gives me a bit of time at the saw in between everything else.
> 
> Yes. It is busy!
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. By the time I post and clean out my email that came in overnight it will be a decent enough hour to get to the saw. It's going to be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day as well. It's hard to believe it is Wednesday already, but with the short week because of the holiday, things seem to move a bit more quickly.
> 
> It is muggy here but it seems like it is cooling off. Yesterday was one of those clammy days that aren't very comfortable. Damp. warm. sticky. I can't wait until the crispness of autumn arrives. favorite time of year.
> 
> Have a good day.


I can hear the sounds of a few ghosts in my head…....... wooooo ooooo oooooooo….........spooookee


----------



## Paul2274

scrollgirl said:


> *More Spooky Things*
> 
> I did accomplish a great deal yesterday, although much of it was the type of stuff that I can't really show pictures of. I spent most of the morning and part of the afternoon editing the photographs that are going to be included with my Snowflake Damask project for the magazine. I shipped out the project already, and I must say I really hated to see that one go. I probably won't see it back until sometime next spring.
> 
> I did get to spend some time to do some painting, although not quite as much as I would have liked (what else is new?) I think it was past 3pm when I finally sat down at the table to work on the Halloween ornaments. But that is OK. It was nice to get back at them.
> 
> I got to finish up two addition ornaments in both the keys and the plain ornaments. I also base coated the third pair, but I was just getting too tired and decided to call it a night. Today is a new day and with only four and a half to go, I have aspirations of perhaps finishing up all 12 by tonight. We'll see . . .
> 
> Here is a picture of the additions that I finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, I know. It is dreary and rainy here and pretty dark. I am going to have some nice presentation pictures for the pattern packet and the site when I am finished with everything. I just call these snapshots because they are taken without much thought or fussing to give you an idea of where I am at.
> 
> Besides painting today, I have some wood orders to cut. I'll probably get that done in the morning and then I can settle in and paint. I am really happy that many of the painters are coming to me for wood kits, as it is a nice break and gives me a bit of time at the saw in between everything else.
> 
> Yes. It is busy!
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. By the time I post and clean out my email that came in overnight it will be a decent enough hour to get to the saw. It's going to be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day as well. It's hard to believe it is Wednesday already, but with the short week because of the holiday, things seem to move a bit more quickly.
> 
> It is muggy here but it seems like it is cooling off. Yesterday was one of those clammy days that aren't very comfortable. Damp. warm. sticky. I can't wait until the crispness of autumn arrives. favorite time of year.
> 
> Have a good day.


Spooky is the "Key" nice work


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *More Spooky Things*
> 
> I did accomplish a great deal yesterday, although much of it was the type of stuff that I can't really show pictures of. I spent most of the morning and part of the afternoon editing the photographs that are going to be included with my Snowflake Damask project for the magazine. I shipped out the project already, and I must say I really hated to see that one go. I probably won't see it back until sometime next spring.
> 
> I did get to spend some time to do some painting, although not quite as much as I would have liked (what else is new?) I think it was past 3pm when I finally sat down at the table to work on the Halloween ornaments. But that is OK. It was nice to get back at them.
> 
> I got to finish up two addition ornaments in both the keys and the plain ornaments. I also base coated the third pair, but I was just getting too tired and decided to call it a night. Today is a new day and with only four and a half to go, I have aspirations of perhaps finishing up all 12 by tonight. We'll see . . .
> 
> Here is a picture of the additions that I finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, I know. It is dreary and rainy here and pretty dark. I am going to have some nice presentation pictures for the pattern packet and the site when I am finished with everything. I just call these snapshots because they are taken without much thought or fussing to give you an idea of where I am at.
> 
> Besides painting today, I have some wood orders to cut. I'll probably get that done in the morning and then I can settle in and paint. I am really happy that many of the painters are coming to me for wood kits, as it is a nice break and gives me a bit of time at the saw in between everything else.
> 
> Yes. It is busy!
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. By the time I post and clean out my email that came in overnight it will be a decent enough hour to get to the saw. It's going to be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day as well. It's hard to believe it is Wednesday already, but with the short week because of the holiday, things seem to move a bit more quickly.
> 
> It is muggy here but it seems like it is cooling off. Yesterday was one of those clammy days that aren't very comfortable. Damp. warm. sticky. I can't wait until the crispness of autumn arrives. favorite time of year.
> 
> Have a good day.


Is that crackle paint I see? Looks like it could glow in the dark!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Spooky Things*
> 
> I did accomplish a great deal yesterday, although much of it was the type of stuff that I can't really show pictures of. I spent most of the morning and part of the afternoon editing the photographs that are going to be included with my Snowflake Damask project for the magazine. I shipped out the project already, and I must say I really hated to see that one go. I probably won't see it back until sometime next spring.
> 
> I did get to spend some time to do some painting, although not quite as much as I would have liked (what else is new?) I think it was past 3pm when I finally sat down at the table to work on the Halloween ornaments. But that is OK. It was nice to get back at them.
> 
> I got to finish up two addition ornaments in both the keys and the plain ornaments. I also base coated the third pair, but I was just getting too tired and decided to call it a night. Today is a new day and with only four and a half to go, I have aspirations of perhaps finishing up all 12 by tonight. We'll see . . .
> 
> Here is a picture of the additions that I finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, I know. It is dreary and rainy here and pretty dark. I am going to have some nice presentation pictures for the pattern packet and the site when I am finished with everything. I just call these snapshots because they are taken without much thought or fussing to give you an idea of where I am at.
> 
> Besides painting today, I have some wood orders to cut. I'll probably get that done in the morning and then I can settle in and paint. I am really happy that many of the painters are coming to me for wood kits, as it is a nice break and gives me a bit of time at the saw in between everything else.
> 
> Yes. It is busy!
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. By the time I post and clean out my email that came in overnight it will be a decent enough hour to get to the saw. It's going to be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day as well. It's hard to believe it is Wednesday already, but with the short week because of the holiday, things seem to move a bit more quickly.
> 
> It is muggy here but it seems like it is cooling off. Yesterday was one of those clammy days that aren't very comfortable. Damp. warm. sticky. I can't wait until the crispness of autumn arrives. favorite time of year.
> 
> Have a good day.


Hi, everyone! Thanks as always for the nice words. Yes, Candy - that is crackle paint as well as a neon green wash which could also be washed with glow in the dark paint. I don't do that because it is hard to photograph with that on it, but it would look very cool. More to come soon . . . 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Late Blog, but Happy Blog*

I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!










Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!

But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!

Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!

I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!










I wish you all a beautiful day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congratulations to you all, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Thanks, Martyn! It's hard to believe I am a Grammy! Who would have thought?? 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


News worth waiting for! Congratulations! She was almost a birthday present for her aunt!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congratulations! We had a similar adventure with#1 and are in month 8 awaiting#2.

Steve


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


aww that is great shelia, i thought at first you were going to say you were having a baby….lol…i know crazy, mother and baby look great, willow is a wonderful name..when will you get to see her…hope its soon…thanks for sharing your wonderful news…


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congratulations on the birth of your grand daughter! Having grand kids is really great. Glad that mother and baby are doing good.( and also dad!) Our first son took 3 days to enter the world so I know how your son feels.
Rick


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congratulations - I know that this is a wonderful time in your life. Get and save lots of pictures = as I am sure you will.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


I wish I could go today Bob. Sadly, Keith's dad, Artie is losing his battle with cancer and we are needed here right now. It is such a bittersweet day for me. On one hand, I am joyful of the new life in our family. On the other, I am filled with sorrow because of what Artie is going through.

I have not said much of Artie because Kieth's mom is old school and not keen on "airing out the family business." But our hearts have been greatly saddened seeing his dad so ill. We are the only family near for Keith's mom and dad, and living in the country, we try to help all we can. His mom doesn't drive and it is very hard on her. Artie was in the hospital about a month ago when I took some time off of writing, but he is home now. However, I was there today and things are not looking good. There are tough days ahead for all of us.

I would have liked to jump in the car and have a nice long road trip to Chicago to see my new grand daughter, but I just can't do that now. I know my own children and grand children are well and safe. I am needed here right now and I want to be here for Keith and his parents, as they have treated me as a daughter from the first time they met me.

Life gives us difficult choices at times. But things have a way of working themselves out. I know I will look forward to the day when I can finally hold little Willow and in the mean time, we have Skype and pictures and the internet. I am grateful for that.

Thank you all for your kind words and wishes. You are all awesome!

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Can't wait for all the Baby related scrollworks to start appearing on the website! ;-)

Congrats!

-bob


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congratulations and best wishes to all!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


i'm so sorry about keith's dad, i hope his days will be happier having his family with him…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Thank you so kindly Bob. I do appreciate that very much. I think that it just shows us how fragile and temporary our life here is. To me, it makes me appreciate the simple things even more. I am fortunate enough to be healthy and I am not in want of many things (except to be able to travel more to see my own kids and now grandchild!) But that will come eventually and every day I am so grateful for my family and friends. That includes all the friends I have made here. Even though I don't get a chance to talk to you all personally every day, I still feel you mean a great deal to me. I am happy to share this good news with you and I hope you all don't mind if I post a little picture now and then of my little Willow and my family. I am a proud mama/grammy/daughter and girlfriend. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Post away. That is part of being a grandmother. And I am sorry to hear about Keith's dad.
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congrats Grndma, and the new Dad & Mom. I can see some "baby" projects in the near future.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Baby projects will probably be a given! 

sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congrats to Grandma for here too!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Thank you Bob! 

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Sweet!
I am Blessed with 6 Grandchildren all under the age of 6.

Alot of fun times!
And…More to come!

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


Congratulations on Willow, and prayers for Artie. My mother always said, kids come when they are supposed
to, but doctors seem to know better. Great grandkids are even more fun than grandkids, except you have
to squeeze through another layer of family to get to spoil them. Enjoy the pictures, it should not seem too
long until you get to hold Willow to us, but be patient, just a little. Thank you for sharing, and I wonder
what a scrollsawn cradle would look like??


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Late Blog, but Happy Blog*
> 
> I didn't write this morning because I was waiting to share some news with you all. I am happy to announce the arrival of my first grandchild into the world this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Willow Marie Bergner and I think she is just BEAUTIFUL! She gave my daughter in law heck because she decided to be a week and a half late! Then, when Brianna was induced into labor, she took her time (over 33 hours!) coming! Briana finally had to have a c-section!
> 
> But the important thing are that mom and baby are both doing fine and my son Phillip has a wonderfully happy family!
> 
> Now I have a wonderful little grand daughter to spoil as well! I can't wait until I can get to Chicago and hold her and cuddle her! These are the times when it hurts most to be far away from family!
> 
> I am so happy for this new chapter in all our lives. I know my son and his wife will make wonderful parents. I am so proud of all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day!


It's great being a grandmother Sheila … as I'm sure you'll soon find out! Glad to hear Mom and Babe are doing well after such a long struggle for Willow to enter the world, but sad to hear about your father-in-law.
Death has been linked (in some minds) as a form of birth … leaving this world to enter into another realm of life. Sometimes, as difficult as it is to witness a loved one nearing the end, there is an element of comfort that can be gained with such a thought.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up the Halloween Keys and Ornaments*

Today was the first morning of the season that I had to close the windows and wrap myself in a blanket (and a cat) while writing this morning. I awoke to a definite chill in the air and even though it has been for the most part cloudy and rainy all week, today the sun arose to a beautifully clear sky and the sun is shining. It is going to be a beautiful late summer day.

I had to take a drive to Yarmouth yesterday to do some errands, and I noticed a slight blush on the tops of the trees. Had it been a sunny day, I would have paid no mind, as it would have easily passed for the reflection of the sun on the tree tops, but it was overcast and off and on rain and still the subtle golden tones were evident on the hardwoods. Summer is coming to a close.

I love this time of year. It has and probably always will be my favorite. With the cool, crisp air comes thoughts of making chili and baking. This is something that I haven't done much of in several months. While i was at the grocery store, I made my annual investment in buying assorted nuts that I use for my holiday treats. I bought a kilogram of each walnuts, almonds and pecans and look forward to the many delicacies that are to come. I love nuts and the cost for them is exorbitant in our areas, as I expect it is in most places.

Last year I found a recipe for Cinnamon Almonds that remind me of my Chicago days of sitting on Navy Pier sampling a small bag of warm cinnamon almonds while listening to the music and watching the people and gazing out at the beautiful lakefront. That also reminds me of my dear friend Cari whom often shared those moments with me, and I think about the good times we had together and how we used to laugh at the stupidest things and walk our kids to school together on these cool early fall mornings and return home to a cup of coffee with a touch of cinnamon in it and spend the day scrolling or painting new projects. Those are good memories of good times and perhaps that is why when the air changes as it is doing now, I feel the warmth and comfort of my dear friend who will always be with me in my heart. It has been over five years since we lost her to cancer, but she will always live in my heart.

So anyway, I have certainly been keeping myself busy. Besides the errands that I did yesterday, I was finally able to manage to finish the instructions on my Snowflake Damask Silhouette plaque that is due for the next magazine article. That is a big load off of my mind because I fear I was running late on it, even though my editor assured me I was fine. Maybe because in my mind it was completed later than I attended that I convinced myself it was late I felt that I was running behind, but it was a good thing to get behind me nonetheless. Today I need to do a short update on the article that I wrote several months ago regarding applying the scroll saw patterns. I received a sample of the Scroll Saw Stick 'n' Release Tape from Workshop Supply Online and it worked beautifully to apply the pattern. It is a great alternative to the double sided dropcloth tape that I had talked about in the article because it is clear and you can see what the wood is like underneath it (which helps us avoid knots and imperfections) and also because it can be shipped to the United States at a reasonable cost. Since the first article came out, I had many inquiries regarding the dropcloth tape and unfortunately it was difficult to find in the United States.

The other thing that is at the top of my list to finish is the final painted ornaments/keys that I have been working on. Since I last posted here, I have completed four more of each set. The keys . . .










And the ornaments . . .










I absolutely love how these are coming out! I only have one more key and one more ornament left to paint and then I can write up the packets and get them onto the site - probably within the next day or two and hopefully by the weekend.

When I am done with the first set of pictures, I want to add some rhinestones to them as well. They are beautifully sparkly as they are, but I think little rhinestone accents here and there will be a nice final touch.

I truly love painting and creating these patterns. While I love wood and the beautiful grains and tones, I also love the bright colors of painting and I have been working hard so that I can do both.










I am also in the process of trying to get ahead a bit in cutting the kits for these ornaments, as there have been many requests so far. I like that with creating the painting patterns it allows me the chance to provide kits as well. It keeps me busy in several directions and I take a great deal of pride in offering high quality wood pieces for some of the painting designs that I create. It is all good and makes my days a lot of fun.

With that said, it is time for me to get moving. There is lots to do again today and I hopefully will accomplish all I set out to do.

The short week is almost over and the weekend is upon us. I hope you all had a great week and I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. Enjoy your day!


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the Halloween Keys and Ornaments*
> 
> Today was the first morning of the season that I had to close the windows and wrap myself in a blanket (and a cat) while writing this morning. I awoke to a definite chill in the air and even though it has been for the most part cloudy and rainy all week, today the sun arose to a beautifully clear sky and the sun is shining. It is going to be a beautiful late summer day.
> 
> I had to take a drive to Yarmouth yesterday to do some errands, and I noticed a slight blush on the tops of the trees. Had it been a sunny day, I would have paid no mind, as it would have easily passed for the reflection of the sun on the tree tops, but it was overcast and off and on rain and still the subtle golden tones were evident on the hardwoods. Summer is coming to a close.
> 
> I love this time of year. It has and probably always will be my favorite. With the cool, crisp air comes thoughts of making chili and baking. This is something that I haven't done much of in several months. While i was at the grocery store, I made my annual investment in buying assorted nuts that I use for my holiday treats. I bought a kilogram of each walnuts, almonds and pecans and look forward to the many delicacies that are to come. I love nuts and the cost for them is exorbitant in our areas, as I expect it is in most places.
> 
> Last year I found a recipe for Cinnamon Almonds that remind me of my Chicago days of sitting on Navy Pier sampling a small bag of warm cinnamon almonds while listening to the music and watching the people and gazing out at the beautiful lakefront. That also reminds me of my dear friend Cari whom often shared those moments with me, and I think about the good times we had together and how we used to laugh at the stupidest things and walk our kids to school together on these cool early fall mornings and return home to a cup of coffee with a touch of cinnamon in it and spend the day scrolling or painting new projects. Those are good memories of good times and perhaps that is why when the air changes as it is doing now, I feel the warmth and comfort of my dear friend who will always be with me in my heart. It has been over five years since we lost her to cancer, but she will always live in my heart.
> 
> So anyway, I have certainly been keeping myself busy. Besides the errands that I did yesterday, I was finally able to manage to finish the instructions on my Snowflake Damask Silhouette plaque that is due for the next magazine article. That is a big load off of my mind because I fear I was running late on it, even though my editor assured me I was fine. Maybe because in my mind it was completed later than I attended that I convinced myself it was late I felt that I was running behind, but it was a good thing to get behind me nonetheless. Today I need to do a short update on the article that I wrote several months ago regarding applying the scroll saw patterns. I received a sample of the Scroll Saw Stick 'n' Release Tape from Workshop Supply Online and it worked beautifully to apply the pattern. It is a great alternative to the double sided dropcloth tape that I had talked about in the article because it is clear and you can see what the wood is like underneath it (which helps us avoid knots and imperfections) and also because it can be shipped to the United States at a reasonable cost. Since the first article came out, I had many inquiries regarding the dropcloth tape and unfortunately it was difficult to find in the United States.
> 
> The other thing that is at the top of my list to finish is the final painted ornaments/keys that I have been working on. Since I last posted here, I have completed four more of each set. The keys . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ornaments . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how these are coming out! I only have one more key and one more ornament left to paint and then I can write up the packets and get them onto the site - probably within the next day or two and hopefully by the weekend.
> 
> When I am done with the first set of pictures, I want to add some rhinestones to them as well. They are beautifully sparkly as they are, but I think little rhinestone accents here and there will be a nice final touch.
> 
> I truly love painting and creating these patterns. While I love wood and the beautiful grains and tones, I also love the bright colors of painting and I have been working hard so that I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in the process of trying to get ahead a bit in cutting the kits for these ornaments, as there have been many requests so far. I like that with creating the painting patterns it allows me the chance to provide kits as well. It keeps me busy in several directions and I take a great deal of pride in offering high quality wood pieces for some of the painting designs that I create. It is all good and makes my days a lot of fun.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving. There is lots to do again today and I hopefully will accomplish all I set out to do.
> 
> The short week is almost over and the weekend is upon us. I hope you all had a great week and I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. Enjoy your day!


Hi Sheila,

These look GREAT!

Lee


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the Halloween Keys and Ornaments*
> 
> Today was the first morning of the season that I had to close the windows and wrap myself in a blanket (and a cat) while writing this morning. I awoke to a definite chill in the air and even though it has been for the most part cloudy and rainy all week, today the sun arose to a beautifully clear sky and the sun is shining. It is going to be a beautiful late summer day.
> 
> I had to take a drive to Yarmouth yesterday to do some errands, and I noticed a slight blush on the tops of the trees. Had it been a sunny day, I would have paid no mind, as it would have easily passed for the reflection of the sun on the tree tops, but it was overcast and off and on rain and still the subtle golden tones were evident on the hardwoods. Summer is coming to a close.
> 
> I love this time of year. It has and probably always will be my favorite. With the cool, crisp air comes thoughts of making chili and baking. This is something that I haven't done much of in several months. While i was at the grocery store, I made my annual investment in buying assorted nuts that I use for my holiday treats. I bought a kilogram of each walnuts, almonds and pecans and look forward to the many delicacies that are to come. I love nuts and the cost for them is exorbitant in our areas, as I expect it is in most places.
> 
> Last year I found a recipe for Cinnamon Almonds that remind me of my Chicago days of sitting on Navy Pier sampling a small bag of warm cinnamon almonds while listening to the music and watching the people and gazing out at the beautiful lakefront. That also reminds me of my dear friend Cari whom often shared those moments with me, and I think about the good times we had together and how we used to laugh at the stupidest things and walk our kids to school together on these cool early fall mornings and return home to a cup of coffee with a touch of cinnamon in it and spend the day scrolling or painting new projects. Those are good memories of good times and perhaps that is why when the air changes as it is doing now, I feel the warmth and comfort of my dear friend who will always be with me in my heart. It has been over five years since we lost her to cancer, but she will always live in my heart.
> 
> So anyway, I have certainly been keeping myself busy. Besides the errands that I did yesterday, I was finally able to manage to finish the instructions on my Snowflake Damask Silhouette plaque that is due for the next magazine article. That is a big load off of my mind because I fear I was running late on it, even though my editor assured me I was fine. Maybe because in my mind it was completed later than I attended that I convinced myself it was late I felt that I was running behind, but it was a good thing to get behind me nonetheless. Today I need to do a short update on the article that I wrote several months ago regarding applying the scroll saw patterns. I received a sample of the Scroll Saw Stick 'n' Release Tape from Workshop Supply Online and it worked beautifully to apply the pattern. It is a great alternative to the double sided dropcloth tape that I had talked about in the article because it is clear and you can see what the wood is like underneath it (which helps us avoid knots and imperfections) and also because it can be shipped to the United States at a reasonable cost. Since the first article came out, I had many inquiries regarding the dropcloth tape and unfortunately it was difficult to find in the United States.
> 
> The other thing that is at the top of my list to finish is the final painted ornaments/keys that I have been working on. Since I last posted here, I have completed four more of each set. The keys . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ornaments . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how these are coming out! I only have one more key and one more ornament left to paint and then I can write up the packets and get them onto the site - probably within the next day or two and hopefully by the weekend.
> 
> When I am done with the first set of pictures, I want to add some rhinestones to them as well. They are beautifully sparkly as they are, but I think little rhinestone accents here and there will be a nice final touch.
> 
> I truly love painting and creating these patterns. While I love wood and the beautiful grains and tones, I also love the bright colors of painting and I have been working hard so that I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in the process of trying to get ahead a bit in cutting the kits for these ornaments, as there have been many requests so far. I like that with creating the painting patterns it allows me the chance to provide kits as well. It keeps me busy in several directions and I take a great deal of pride in offering high quality wood pieces for some of the painting designs that I create. It is all good and makes my days a lot of fun.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving. There is lots to do again today and I hopefully will accomplish all I set out to do.
> 
> The short week is almost over and the weekend is upon us. I hope you all had a great week and I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. Enjoy your day!


Good morning Sheila! I'm just catching up on all the blogs. While I could read your blog on e-mail I couldn't get to the photographs as I only had my Ipod with me on our trip. We just got back last night. Your talk of your drive to Yarmouth brought me back right away to that wonderful day we met you and Keith and then our drive down to Yarmouth later that day. You live in a beautiful part of the province. 
Congrats on becoming a grandmother. That's very exciting and a little beauty too!

I love the way you finished the damask plaque with the kids building the snowman and the rhinestones added. That pattern is definitely on my list when it goes on the website. The halloween ornaments are wonderful and I love the vibrant orange and yellows. I think my favourite is the cat on the moon. 
I'll be back to my workshop over the weekend so I'll be stocking up on the new patterns!
Enjoy your day. Dull and damp here today but warm.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the Halloween Keys and Ornaments*
> 
> Today was the first morning of the season that I had to close the windows and wrap myself in a blanket (and a cat) while writing this morning. I awoke to a definite chill in the air and even though it has been for the most part cloudy and rainy all week, today the sun arose to a beautifully clear sky and the sun is shining. It is going to be a beautiful late summer day.
> 
> I had to take a drive to Yarmouth yesterday to do some errands, and I noticed a slight blush on the tops of the trees. Had it been a sunny day, I would have paid no mind, as it would have easily passed for the reflection of the sun on the tree tops, but it was overcast and off and on rain and still the subtle golden tones were evident on the hardwoods. Summer is coming to a close.
> 
> I love this time of year. It has and probably always will be my favorite. With the cool, crisp air comes thoughts of making chili and baking. This is something that I haven't done much of in several months. While i was at the grocery store, I made my annual investment in buying assorted nuts that I use for my holiday treats. I bought a kilogram of each walnuts, almonds and pecans and look forward to the many delicacies that are to come. I love nuts and the cost for them is exorbitant in our areas, as I expect it is in most places.
> 
> Last year I found a recipe for Cinnamon Almonds that remind me of my Chicago days of sitting on Navy Pier sampling a small bag of warm cinnamon almonds while listening to the music and watching the people and gazing out at the beautiful lakefront. That also reminds me of my dear friend Cari whom often shared those moments with me, and I think about the good times we had together and how we used to laugh at the stupidest things and walk our kids to school together on these cool early fall mornings and return home to a cup of coffee with a touch of cinnamon in it and spend the day scrolling or painting new projects. Those are good memories of good times and perhaps that is why when the air changes as it is doing now, I feel the warmth and comfort of my dear friend who will always be with me in my heart. It has been over five years since we lost her to cancer, but she will always live in my heart.
> 
> So anyway, I have certainly been keeping myself busy. Besides the errands that I did yesterday, I was finally able to manage to finish the instructions on my Snowflake Damask Silhouette plaque that is due for the next magazine article. That is a big load off of my mind because I fear I was running late on it, even though my editor assured me I was fine. Maybe because in my mind it was completed later than I attended that I convinced myself it was late I felt that I was running behind, but it was a good thing to get behind me nonetheless. Today I need to do a short update on the article that I wrote several months ago regarding applying the scroll saw patterns. I received a sample of the Scroll Saw Stick 'n' Release Tape from Workshop Supply Online and it worked beautifully to apply the pattern. It is a great alternative to the double sided dropcloth tape that I had talked about in the article because it is clear and you can see what the wood is like underneath it (which helps us avoid knots and imperfections) and also because it can be shipped to the United States at a reasonable cost. Since the first article came out, I had many inquiries regarding the dropcloth tape and unfortunately it was difficult to find in the United States.
> 
> The other thing that is at the top of my list to finish is the final painted ornaments/keys that I have been working on. Since I last posted here, I have completed four more of each set. The keys . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ornaments . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how these are coming out! I only have one more key and one more ornament left to paint and then I can write up the packets and get them onto the site - probably within the next day or two and hopefully by the weekend.
> 
> When I am done with the first set of pictures, I want to add some rhinestones to them as well. They are beautifully sparkly as they are, but I think little rhinestone accents here and there will be a nice final touch.
> 
> I truly love painting and creating these patterns. While I love wood and the beautiful grains and tones, I also love the bright colors of painting and I have been working hard so that I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in the process of trying to get ahead a bit in cutting the kits for these ornaments, as there have been many requests so far. I like that with creating the painting patterns it allows me the chance to provide kits as well. It keeps me busy in several directions and I take a great deal of pride in offering high quality wood pieces for some of the painting designs that I create. It is all good and makes my days a lot of fun.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get moving. There is lots to do again today and I hopefully will accomplish all I set out to do.
> 
> The short week is almost over and the weekend is upon us. I hope you all had a great week and I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. Enjoy your day!


Thank you both Lee and Anna! Anna - I am glad you had a nice time back. Both Keith and I really enjoyed meeting you and Jim! It just goes to show that GOOD things can come from meeting friends through the internet. You only seem to hear about the bad ones. It rained here most of the week but today is bright and sunny and cool. Makes me want to bake. One more of the Halloween designs to paint and I will perhaps have a little time to do some baking. 

I am glad you like the Damask plaque. I think I will make more in winter silhouettes (and maybe a Christmas set as well!) and have them ready for the holidays. Then I won't have to wait so long to offer them for sale.

You both have a great day. I am going to get back to finishing my painting.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to Making Pattern Packets*

I had a really productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish painting the last of the new Halloween Key Ornaments and Petite Ornaments, but I also had some time to pre-cut some of the wood kits that I am going to be offering for the two sets.

There has been a lot of interest for the wood pieces as well as the patterns, and I am happy to be able to offer wood. Although the keys especially are a bit trickier to cut with all the little bumps and turns, I feel comfortable doing so and I am happy with the results. They won't be as fast to cut as the previous ornament sets that I offer, but I can still get them done in a decent amount of time to make it worth my while. All this production cutting has helped to refine my skills at the scroll saw and it is both relaxing and fun to create these.

I took some cover shots of the ornaments this morning and here are the results:

First the keys (SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments)










And then the SLDP17 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments:










I absolutely love how they all look together. They are all bright and colorful and they all have DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on much of them so they sparkle with a beautiful shine. I really love that paint because it allows you to add a lot of sparkle without covering up the shading and highlighting of your painting.

The Keys are about 4.5 inches long and the petite ornaments are about 3" in size. I want to emphasize the size of them because many of the keys that people are painting on now are about 7.5 inches long, which is quite a bit bigger. While I like them, I really think they are big for things like a smaller Halloween tree or garland or a wreath. The same with the ornaments. That is why I put the term "petite" in the name. I want people to realize that these are not large ornaments.

If they wish, customers can easily enlarge them to suit their purposes, but it is difficult when painting something to make it smaller, as much of the detail will get lost or be difficult to accomplishing when dropping things down in size. I figured that this way if they go up in size they would still look nice and not be difficult to make.

I have been showing these sets online as I painted them and I have had a great deal of positive response from them. Today I will be working on the pattern packets and getting the final ornaments onto the site. Since each of the 24 ornaments has three step-by-step photographs, I have quite a bit of work ahead as I also have to adjust and color correct the pictures for the patterns.

So I had best get to it!

The sun has just come up and it looks like another beautiful day today. You can certainly feel the morning chill in the air and it makes the morning nice and cozy.

I wish you all a great day and a wonderful weekend. Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Making Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had a really productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish painting the last of the new Halloween Key Ornaments and Petite Ornaments, but I also had some time to pre-cut some of the wood kits that I am going to be offering for the two sets.
> 
> There has been a lot of interest for the wood pieces as well as the patterns, and I am happy to be able to offer wood. Although the keys especially are a bit trickier to cut with all the little bumps and turns, I feel comfortable doing so and I am happy with the results. They won't be as fast to cut as the previous ornament sets that I offer, but I can still get them done in a decent amount of time to make it worth my while. All this production cutting has helped to refine my skills at the scroll saw and it is both relaxing and fun to create these.
> 
> I took some cover shots of the ornaments this morning and here are the results:
> 
> First the keys (SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the SLDP17 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how they all look together. They are all bright and colorful and they all have DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on much of them so they sparkle with a beautiful shine. I really love that paint because it allows you to add a lot of sparkle without covering up the shading and highlighting of your painting.
> 
> The Keys are about 4.5 inches long and the petite ornaments are about 3" in size. I want to emphasize the size of them because many of the keys that people are painting on now are about 7.5 inches long, which is quite a bit bigger. While I like them, I really think they are big for things like a smaller Halloween tree or garland or a wreath. The same with the ornaments. That is why I put the term "petite" in the name. I want people to realize that these are not large ornaments.
> 
> If they wish, customers can easily enlarge them to suit their purposes, but it is difficult when painting something to make it smaller, as much of the detail will get lost or be difficult to accomplishing when dropping things down in size. I figured that this way if they go up in size they would still look nice and not be difficult to make.
> 
> I have been showing these sets online as I painted them and I have had a great deal of positive response from them. Today I will be working on the pattern packets and getting the final ornaments onto the site. Since each of the 24 ornaments has three step-by-step photographs, I have quite a bit of work ahead as I also have to adjust and color correct the pictures for the patterns.
> 
> So I had best get to it!
> 
> The sun has just come up and it looks like another beautiful day today. You can certainly feel the morning chill in the air and it makes the morning nice and cozy.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a wonderful weekend. Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


Good morning Sheila. I love the colours you chose for the keys and ornaments and the glitter dust just pops the detail out. I love the shoe!
Warm but dull day here today. It's supposed to get sunny later in the day. A gardening day today and then back to the workshop. Enjoy your day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Making Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had a really productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish painting the last of the new Halloween Key Ornaments and Petite Ornaments, but I also had some time to pre-cut some of the wood kits that I am going to be offering for the two sets.
> 
> There has been a lot of interest for the wood pieces as well as the patterns, and I am happy to be able to offer wood. Although the keys especially are a bit trickier to cut with all the little bumps and turns, I feel comfortable doing so and I am happy with the results. They won't be as fast to cut as the previous ornament sets that I offer, but I can still get them done in a decent amount of time to make it worth my while. All this production cutting has helped to refine my skills at the scroll saw and it is both relaxing and fun to create these.
> 
> I took some cover shots of the ornaments this morning and here are the results:
> 
> First the keys (SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the SLDP17 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how they all look together. They are all bright and colorful and they all have DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on much of them so they sparkle with a beautiful shine. I really love that paint because it allows you to add a lot of sparkle without covering up the shading and highlighting of your painting.
> 
> The Keys are about 4.5 inches long and the petite ornaments are about 3" in size. I want to emphasize the size of them because many of the keys that people are painting on now are about 7.5 inches long, which is quite a bit bigger. While I like them, I really think they are big for things like a smaller Halloween tree or garland or a wreath. The same with the ornaments. That is why I put the term "petite" in the name. I want people to realize that these are not large ornaments.
> 
> If they wish, customers can easily enlarge them to suit their purposes, but it is difficult when painting something to make it smaller, as much of the detail will get lost or be difficult to accomplishing when dropping things down in size. I figured that this way if they go up in size they would still look nice and not be difficult to make.
> 
> I have been showing these sets online as I painted them and I have had a great deal of positive response from them. Today I will be working on the pattern packets and getting the final ornaments onto the site. Since each of the 24 ornaments has three step-by-step photographs, I have quite a bit of work ahead as I also have to adjust and color correct the pictures for the patterns.
> 
> So I had best get to it!
> 
> The sun has just come up and it looks like another beautiful day today. You can certainly feel the morning chill in the air and it makes the morning nice and cozy.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a wonderful weekend. Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


Good evening, Anna! I am sorry it took me so long to reply. I was out for the afternoon and evening and just got back a little while ago.

I also loved the bright colors of the ornaments. While I love working with the natural wood colors, I also love painting things bright and cheerful. These are fun to do. I am happy that I don't have to choose between woodworking and painting and can kind of mix the two together.

We had a beautiful autumn-like day here. The sun was bright and it was very cool and crisp. We had to run to Digby for a couple of things and it was a great opportunity to enjoy these final days of summer. I hope you got a chance to get out to your garden today. And the workshop as well.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Making Pattern Packets*
> 
> I had a really productive day yesterday. Not only did I finish painting the last of the new Halloween Key Ornaments and Petite Ornaments, but I also had some time to pre-cut some of the wood kits that I am going to be offering for the two sets.
> 
> There has been a lot of interest for the wood pieces as well as the patterns, and I am happy to be able to offer wood. Although the keys especially are a bit trickier to cut with all the little bumps and turns, I feel comfortable doing so and I am happy with the results. They won't be as fast to cut as the previous ornament sets that I offer, but I can still get them done in a decent amount of time to make it worth my while. All this production cutting has helped to refine my skills at the scroll saw and it is both relaxing and fun to create these.
> 
> I took some cover shots of the ornaments this morning and here are the results:
> 
> First the keys (SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the SLDP17 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how they all look together. They are all bright and colorful and they all have DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on much of them so they sparkle with a beautiful shine. I really love that paint because it allows you to add a lot of sparkle without covering up the shading and highlighting of your painting.
> 
> The Keys are about 4.5 inches long and the petite ornaments are about 3" in size. I want to emphasize the size of them because many of the keys that people are painting on now are about 7.5 inches long, which is quite a bit bigger. While I like them, I really think they are big for things like a smaller Halloween tree or garland or a wreath. The same with the ornaments. That is why I put the term "petite" in the name. I want people to realize that these are not large ornaments.
> 
> If they wish, customers can easily enlarge them to suit their purposes, but it is difficult when painting something to make it smaller, as much of the detail will get lost or be difficult to accomplishing when dropping things down in size. I figured that this way if they go up in size they would still look nice and not be difficult to make.
> 
> I have been showing these sets online as I painted them and I have had a great deal of positive response from them. Today I will be working on the pattern packets and getting the final ornaments onto the site. Since each of the 24 ornaments has three step-by-step photographs, I have quite a bit of work ahead as I also have to adjust and color correct the pictures for the patterns.
> 
> So I had best get to it!
> 
> The sun has just come up and it looks like another beautiful day today. You can certainly feel the morning chill in the air and it makes the morning nice and cozy.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a wonderful weekend. Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


Those all look fantastic Sheila. Brite, eye-catching, super-scrolled-n-finely painted… WowZa! Happy Halloween.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*

I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?

I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.

I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.

But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:










To this:










It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.

For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.

But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:










And after some work in Photoshop:










The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.

I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.

For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.

It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.

We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.

Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.

I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.

I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
> 
> I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?
> 
> I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.
> 
> But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.
> 
> For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.
> 
> But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some work in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.
> 
> I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.
> 
> For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.
> 
> Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.
> 
> I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Good mornig Sheila. Photo editing is both a blessing and a curse. Have you tried Batch editing your scans? I would think it would be a great time saver. Especially if you are doing the exact same editting to each image. When I learned about (Auto) Levels and batch editing, it was one of those light bulb moments! Carpe diem!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
> 
> I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?
> 
> I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.
> 
> But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.
> 
> For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.
> 
> But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some work in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.
> 
> I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.
> 
> For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.
> 
> Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.
> 
> I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Because I wind up totally removing the background and things like that, batch editing doesn't work well. The other factor is if I use any type of Neon highlighting, which I often do on brightly painted pieces, it tends to not read correctly on the scanner. Following is an example:

The Skeleton was washed in a Neon Green after the crackle finish was painted. There was little evidence of green in the initial scan:










After "finding" the green tones using Photoshop, the color looks nearly exactly as the real piece:










For some reason, the scanner doesn't 'like' certain specialty paints and I have to go pick the colors out in Photoshop. I think it is the way the paint reflects the light back that is an issue.

Every piece has its own criteria, and even if the process is similar in editing the set, they are still unique and need to be done individually in order to get the best results. However, starting with the scan gives the best continuity for me, as I don't have the space to set up a place to photograph things where I can leave everything in place for the duration of the painting process, which takes many days.

Sometimes there is just no getting around putting in the time. Maybe as I get better at Photoshop I will find more short cuts.

I hope you have a great day today. Thanks as always for your thoughts and input. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
> 
> I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?
> 
> I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.
> 
> But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.
> 
> For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.
> 
> But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some work in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.
> 
> I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.
> 
> For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.
> 
> Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.
> 
> I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Good morning Sheila. I love Photoshop for not only photo editing but also using the filters to change a photograph into an art form. I haven't found any photo editing program to beat it. You have certainly mastered the program!

Your trip to Annapolis Royal reminded me of the day Jim and I were in Bear River to meet a friend for lunch and we went to Annapolis from there via the back roads. A beautiful drive and Annapolis Royal is a neat place full of interesting history. 
A sunny day here in BC and a definite workshop day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
> 
> I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?
> 
> I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.
> 
> But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.
> 
> For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.
> 
> But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some work in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.
> 
> I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.
> 
> For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.
> 
> Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.
> 
> I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Good afternoon, Anna! 
I am far from an expert in Photoshop! I know so little of the vast program that I don't even think I scratched the surface. But I do what needs to be done and the pictures are definitely better after I am finished with them! I am very lucky that we have the technology that we do.

We had our rain today, but the sun is trying to break through this evening. Yesterday was lovely though and I am glad I got out for a bit. I wish I would have mentioned that little pub in Annapolis. You guys would have loved it. It is truly one of my favorite places to eat here.

Have a good day yourself. I finally finished my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts and I can concentrate on writing up my two pattern packets. Then on to more scrolling . . . 

Happy Sunday! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
> 
> I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?
> 
> I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.
> 
> But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.
> 
> For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.
> 
> But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some work in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.
> 
> I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.
> 
> For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.
> 
> Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.
> 
> I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Your skulls are always so kool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
> 
> I got quite a bit of work done on the new pattern packets for the Halloween ornaments and keys yesterday. However, I do see that finishing up will take another day (or two) to do and now I am looking at perhaps Monday or even Tuesday for getting things on to the site. I had ideally wanted to have them available by the weekend, but as usual I underestimated the time it would take to do so in my mind and it turns out to be a much longer process than first anticipated. So what else is new?
> 
> I enjoy making new patterns packets a great deal. I look each of them as an opportunity to perhaps teach a new skill to someone who may have had experience with that type of creating previously. I try my best to keep things simple and break the steps down in a way so that even someone new can completely understand the process. I like to include lots of photos in my patterns - especially in the painting patterns and that takes a little more time.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for all the technical advances we have had in our own computers over the past several years. When I first started my business in the late 90's I had attempted to offer some painting patterns, but they were difficult to produce on my own. The color photography needed to clarify things was simply not cost-effective, as was the printing. I remember many times having to set up lights and take film to the one hour processing only to be disappointed with the results. I had little skill with photo editing as well, and it was pretty much a 'what you see is what you get' situation when taking photos. Rarely did they depict clearly the color or process that I needed to display in my patterns to get my point across.
> 
> But now with digital photography and wonderful photo editing software such as Adobe Photoshop, just about anyone can make pictures look great. Over the course of years, I have used Photoshop to a point where I can do a decent edit on a photo and transform it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not only makes a huge difference in the overall presentation of the project, but also helps a great deal when trying to illustrate different techniques. This is especially true in creating the painting patterns, as it is important that the subtle techniques and color changes can be seen clearly.
> 
> For the two new sets of ornaments (the keys and the petite ornaments) that I am working on, I took progressive scans of the pieces as I painted them. I like scanning for these step-by-step pictures because I can be absolutely sure that the environment is consistent and that everything starts off at the same point from the scanner. I find it is more difficult to do step by step painting patterns, where color consistency is important, by shooting the pictures with a camera, as there are too many outside influences that can interfere with taking camera shots such as distance and lighting and it makes it hard to keep a level playing field. While I am forced to use a camera when I paint larger pieces, I try to use the scanner whenever possible for these types of pictures.
> 
> But even scanning leaves some things to be desired, and a trip through Photoshop is needed to make the pictures true in color cleaned up for the pattern. Here is a raw scan of one of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some work in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences may seem subtle, but they are very important - especially when it comes to painting. It also adds to the overall presentation of the pattern and project to have things looking clean and neat. Removing the background on most of the pictures is essential to achieving a professional looking pattern, I believe.
> 
> I didn't always do this, but as I learn more and see the results I find that it really adds to the project. While I only use a very small percentage of Photoshop's capabilities, I think that it does wonders for my patterns and makes a huge difference to my customers and their understanding of the process that I am trying to convey. This is true with my woodworking patterns as well. While the delicate color differences may not be as important as they are in the painting patterns, illustrating techniques certainly is. Especially to those who are newer and just learning.
> 
> For the two painting pattern packets that I am creating, most of the ornaments have at least three progressive scans. That equals 72 photos that have to be cropped, color corrected and edited. I am about half way through after working until mid-day yesterday. Keith came home and wanted me to take a run to Digby and Annapolis Royal with him. He needed to drop off some more pens at the store in Digby and replenish the stock. His pens are selling slowly, but they are selling. It isn't a source of income he can count on, but a nice extra bit now and again.
> 
> It was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely nearing. It was bright and sunny and crisp out and while I intended to keep on working on the patterns, I couldn't resist the invitation to join him for the drive up the coast. I was glad I did, as we had few day trips this year and soon we will both be putting our summer cars in storage and in for the winter.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at a little pub in Annapolis Royal. They have the best food there this side of the province and they are very reasonable as well. It was a very nice afternoon and evening and I am glad that I went.
> 
> Today I will finish the photo editing for the patterns as well as begin writing the instructions. Once the photos are done it is fairly easy to reiterate the painting process. It all just takes a little bit of time.
> 
> I am sure there are faster ways to do packets, but this way works best for me. Most of my painting patterns are about 15 pages or more in length. To some that may seem excessive, but I truly feel that having quality pictures of the process is imperative to making a good pattern. I have had a great deal of positive feedback regarding them and it shows me that even though it may be a bit more work initially, it is worth it. Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I am quality over quantity anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. As the sun came up this morning, it appears to be a cloudy and cool day. Typical fall. I think I made a good choice yesterday taking a nice drive in the sun. We have to seize the moments as they are presented.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing up Writing and a Great Woodworking Project*

Good morning to you all!

I am still finishing up the writing on my new patterns, but I am making headway and should be finished soon.

I did want to share a great blog with you though that may interest you all. It it from my friend Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop . Jim always has great innovative ideas for using scroll saw and woodworking plans in unique ways. His blogs are full of great ideas and many of them include instructional videos so you can see just what he is up to.

His blog today is called Decor a door with screen door panels and shows a great idea that looks fun and easy to do. Just think of all of the possibilities you have for designs!










I hope you enjoy seeing this project and visit Jim's site for thousands of wonderful woodworking and yard art patterns, as well as supplies and instructional videos. It's really a great source of patterns and information.

I wish you all a happy Monday! Have a happy and creative day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Writing and a Great Woodworking Project*
> 
> Good morning to you all!
> 
> I am still finishing up the writing on my new patterns, but I am making headway and should be finished soon.
> 
> I did want to share a great blog with you though that may interest you all. It it from my friend Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop . Jim always has great innovative ideas for using scroll saw and woodworking plans in unique ways. His blogs are full of great ideas and many of them include instructional videos so you can see just what he is up to.
> 
> His blog today is called Decor a door with screen door panels and shows a great idea that looks fun and easy to do. Just think of all of the possibilities you have for designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this project and visit Jim's site for thousands of wonderful woodworking and yard art patterns, as well as supplies and instructional videos. It's really a great source of patterns and information.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday! Have a happy and creative day!


What an amazing piece of work! I would never have thought to use a router to do such detailed work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Writing and a Great Woodworking Project*
> 
> Good morning to you all!
> 
> I am still finishing up the writing on my new patterns, but I am making headway and should be finished soon.
> 
> I did want to share a great blog with you though that may interest you all. It it from my friend Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop . Jim always has great innovative ideas for using scroll saw and woodworking plans in unique ways. His blogs are full of great ideas and many of them include instructional videos so you can see just what he is up to.
> 
> His blog today is called Decor a door with screen door panels and shows a great idea that looks fun and easy to do. Just think of all of the possibilities you have for designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this project and visit Jim's site for thousands of wonderful woodworking and yard art patterns, as well as supplies and instructional videos. It's really a great source of patterns and information.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday! Have a happy and creative day!


Hi, Anna:
Jim is always thinking of new and innovative ways to use patterns. I really enjoy seeing his creativity and I thought you all would as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Writing and a Great Woodworking Project*
> 
> Good morning to you all!
> 
> I am still finishing up the writing on my new patterns, but I am making headway and should be finished soon.
> 
> I did want to share a great blog with you though that may interest you all. It it from my friend Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop . Jim always has great innovative ideas for using scroll saw and woodworking plans in unique ways. His blogs are full of great ideas and many of them include instructional videos so you can see just what he is up to.
> 
> His blog today is called Decor a door with screen door panels and shows a great idea that looks fun and easy to do. Just think of all of the possibilities you have for designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this project and visit Jim's site for thousands of wonderful woodworking and yard art patterns, as well as supplies and instructional videos. It's really a great source of patterns and information.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday! Have a happy and creative day!


Wow! What a gr8 way to display some large, nicely scrolled wood art. Way kool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing up Writing and a Great Woodworking Project*
> 
> Good morning to you all!
> 
> I am still finishing up the writing on my new patterns, but I am making headway and should be finished soon.
> 
> I did want to share a great blog with you though that may interest you all. It it from my friend Jim Barry from Woodworkers Workshop . Jim always has great innovative ideas for using scroll saw and woodworking plans in unique ways. His blogs are full of great ideas and many of them include instructional videos so you can see just what he is up to.
> 
> His blog today is called Decor a door with screen door panels and shows a great idea that looks fun and easy to do. Just think of all of the possibilities you have for designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this project and visit Jim's site for thousands of wonderful woodworking and yard art patterns, as well as supplies and instructional videos. It's really a great source of patterns and information.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday! Have a happy and creative day!


I loved it Roger!  Glad you enjoyed it as well.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing Our Own Story*

I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.

I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.

In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.

I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.

I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.

Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!










I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!

I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.

Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.

There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.

Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.

We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.

Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.

I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.

So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.

End of lecture.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.

Each of us writes our own story.










Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks Sheila and congrats on the cover! !!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Yes, congrats are in order. You're awesome


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Good morning Sheila,
Congrats on taking over the cover! You and Keith deserve it for all of the wonder patterns you keep coming up with. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks, you guys. Without your support every day, I don't know where I would be. You all really make what we do so much FUN! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Congrats on the magazine cover Sheila - a well deserved recognition! Keep living on the "Pink Cloud"!
This quotation from the book "Your Thoughts Can Change Your Life" by Donald Curtis hits the nail on the head for me - "Nothing can happen on the outside until it happens first on the inside"

Looking forward to seeing the painting projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you so much Anna! I can't wait to get my issue. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Kudos to you and Keith! Well earned and deserved.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Our Own Story*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had an early dental appointment and had to get moving really early. My appointment was for 8am and when I got to the office, I was told they started at 7:30. That was great for a girl like me. Coming from Chicago where many businesses are open 24 hours, it was quite a change being here in rural Nova Scotia where many places don't open until 9 or 10 and they close early as well. Even most of the restaurants are only open until 7pm (including weekends!) In Chicago, many people don't even go out to eat until 8pm or later.
> 
> I suppose it is just the different type of lifestyle. I moved here to slow down a bit and enjoy the small town atmosphere, and that is what I am doing.
> 
> In any case, it was good to get that part of my day behind me early on. By 8:12 I was in my car and heading home and thankful that everything was good and I didn't need any work. Like most, I fear the dentist after having a crummy one as a teen and any time I can get out of there unscathed, it is a major victory. A good way to start the day.
> 
> I was truly busy yesterday from start to finish. I had proofreading to do on the new patterns and also for my latest magazine submissions to begin with. Keith was out for the day working again and it was a good opportunity to take advantage of the quiet and go over things carefully. I am easily distracted when I proofread so I try to do final adjustments on articles and patterns when no one is around.
> 
> I had a finished order to cut and I thoroughly enjoyed that process. While I don't take on many orders, once in a while I like to do something where I can follow my own directions and not have to think as much. It is like therapy.
> 
> Some time mid-afternoon, my friend Leldon posted a picture on my Facebook timeline. Apparently he saw the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and my project(s) made the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even after 15 years of working with the magazine, I always feel thrilled and flattered when one of my projects makes it to the cover. I could probably count on one hand the times that has happened, The magazine tends to put lots of Intarsia work on the cover, as it is more colorful than regular scroll work. Even when it is a smaller inset it is exciting, as it means that the Editors feel that it is one of their best projects and they are using it to sell their issue. But this time it is a full-fledged out and out cover, and I am really thrilled about it. Not only was my skeleton featured, but the little pumpkin that is sitting on the header is from my Crow and Pumpkins Pull Toy sculpture, and the bats are Keith's ornaments. Team Sheila Landry hit a home run on this issue!
> 
> I also wrote an article about using the different finishes and Metallic Lustre from Decoart, and that is mentioned as well. It is so cool to see all of my hard work falling into place like this, and you will have to forgive me if I show it off a bit. I am very proud to be such a big part of this issue. The magazine will be on the stands sometime next week I think, and I hope you consider getting it. It not only supports us as designers, but it is a great source for many patterns at very, very reasonable cost. One magazine usually cost as much as a single pattern, so if you even find two projects that you would like to do in an issue, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> Later in the afternoon I began working on my project for the Terrye French Painting With Friends group. I have been excited about working with Terrye and had to wait until I met my other obligations before I could start. I drew up the surface which I am going to use to paint the project, and I am going to start the actual painting today. I think it will be a fun group to be a part of, and I look forward to getting started with them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful things going on for Keith and I right now in regards to our work. We are very grateful that we have such supportive family, friends and customers. Little by little we are growing and making our company a success, and we have you all to thank for that.
> 
> Call me an idealist, but I still hold on to the thinking that if we keep working hard at our goals, eventually we will achieve them. There may be some obstacles along the way, but if we stick to our plan and keep working hard despite the setbacks, we will eventually find success. I truly believe that.
> 
> We have had our 'up' days and our 'down' days as well. I try not to focus on the down days and let them pass with as little attention as possible. I believe that having a positive attitude and finding the good in as many situations as possible is what allows us to carry on and move forward. Attitude is so important to success. Learning to work through adversity is what pulls us out quickly and helps us put those not so good days behind us.
> 
> Sometimes we have to force cheerfulness. I don't think that is a bad thing. As with anything, if you do it enough, it becomes a habit and before you know it you are doing it without thought. So even on the crummy days, I try to smile and focus on the good and happy things. And they are always there. Sometimes you just need to look harder to find them.
> 
> I see many people in my day who choose to focus on the problems and issues that they are experiencing. I understand that sometimes we all feel down and need to vent, as I do myself. But I also found that by talking about the negative things and giving them attention, we are making them a much larger part of our lives than they deserve to be. Not only does it keep ourselves down, but it usually spreads like cancer and brings those around us down as well. I don't want to be that kind of person.
> 
> So I smile and I look at my life and I begin to count all the wonderful things that I am grateful for and before I know it, my attitude changes and things begin to turn around and positive things are the focus. Funny how that happens. Keith calls it living on my "Pink Cloud" but I call it appreciating all the good things I have. And as with the negative thoughts, the positive thoughts are also infectious and spill out to all of those that I encounter. And it makes my life better.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I truly hope that life brings you good things and good thoughts and that you have a day that is filled with happiness and creativity. Remember you have more control over things than you think.
> 
> Each of us writes our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks, Candy! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update with New Patterns Available*

I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.

So I will get down to business here . . .

I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.










SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern










SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern

Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.

I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.

I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.

Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:










It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.

He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.










All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.

Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.

I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!

I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.

Have a great day today.


----------



## scrollsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Like the candle holder.


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


That is a great body of work Sheila. They should sell really well, good luck. Pat


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Thank you both very much. Todd - the candle holder is Keith's new design. There are three variations in the pattern. Glad you like everything. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


The paint on Keith's plaque worked out really well and I love the tea light holders. You are really converting me to painting wood projects! Cut out several of the Patriotic Angel bears yesterday. I'm going to paint them with my great niece. Fun time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Thank you Anna! I am glad you are trying your hand at painting. It is really fun and relaxing and something I think you will excel at. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


You and Keith make a gr8 team. You're individual creations are always fantastic, but, when put together, they are double the fun.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update with New Patterns Available*
> 
> I am happy to say that we got all the new items posted on the site and everything is updated. Things have been fast and furious here and we find that we are updating a little more often. Our usual schedule was to do so about twice a month, but it seems that we have so many new things coming out that every other week is a bit better. I think it is better to have slightly more frequent updates rather than a longer time in between where we have so many new things that it may become overwhelming to our customers. I don't think people mind a newsletter every other week. (At least I hope not) and from the great response we get, we think that everyone is happy with this.
> 
> So I will get down to business here . . .
> 
> I am happy to say that the painted versions of my Spooky Halloween ornaments and keys are up and ready for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments Painting Pattern
> 
> Both sets are available as Pattern only, Wood Kit only (which does NOT include the pattern) and as a Combo Pack which includes both the pattern AND the wood pieces.
> 
> I hope that these choices aren't confusing, but I feel that they are necessary. Some people want only the pattern as they cut their own wood or paint the design on their own surfaces. Others want extra wood pieces so they can make several sets. The Combo Pack is to give a little break on the price of the pattern and kit if purchased together. It all makes sense to me, but I understand it can be confusing. I try to be clear in my explanation, and I do try to give the best prices I can.
> 
> I have been selling a lot of wood pieces lately and I am happy about that. It gives me a chance to get to the saw and do some relaxing cutting, without having to think about if the pattern will work or not as I do when I am designing. I am happy to be able to provide those who don't cut with pieces and I really try to give the best price I can for them as well as the best quality. I hope they are happy with the purchases, and many customers are returning for more which is a great sign.
> 
> Keith also added a couple of new designs on the mix. His Haunted House Triptych is a pretty cool design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun plaque that would look great over a doorway or on a mantle.
> 
> He also did some early Christmas designs in the form of some pretty Angel Tealight Candle Holders. There are three in the set and they are fun and easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we feel that is a good variety of patterns and with the holidays quickly approaching, we felt it was a good time to send another newsletter. We hope that you will join our mailing list if you want to keep up with all of our new projects. Our list is growing every day and we are very happy with the response we receive from our mailings.
> 
> Today I will be painting. I have a darling winter plaque that I am working on and I can't wait to get to it. Then on to more scroll saw designs. There is always something fun waiting ahead.
> 
> I am very happy to see everything working out so well for us. I had several calls already regarding the new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I showed the other day and people were very happy with the projects and article that I submitted to them. It feels good when people take the time to write you or call just to tell you they LIKE what you are doing. That's the best payment there can be!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is Thursday already and I don't know where the week is going. Keith has finished up his job helping at the plant, so things will be back to normal here and he will be working on new things that will be available soon. It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day today.


Thanks Roger for your awesome support! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Time Away*

I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.

Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.

I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.










At least he is finally at peace.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


I am very sorry for your loss Keith and Sheila.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


i also add my heart felt condolences for you both, artie is finally at peace . i hope you both will be able to reflect on his life and let all that he was to you both fill your hearts with love for him, i know you will miss him dearly.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


So sorry for your loss ((((Sheila and Keith and family)))).


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


I am very saddened by this news. Please accept my condolences, Keith and Shiela. Rest in peace, Artie.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


Very sad to hear this and sorry for your family.


----------



## wizzardofwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


my condolences and prayers are sent


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


My condolences and prayers for Keith's mother, Keith, you and all of Keith's family.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


Sorry to hear this news. At least Artie is no longer in pain. Wishing both you and Keith all the best .

Martyn


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


Sorry to hear of your loss, my prayers and condolences to you and your family. Will miss your blog, but know
you must take time for yourself and Keith now.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


My condolences to you and Kieth. It is always hard to lose one of your family.


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


Sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Keith in this time of loss. May you and all your family have the strength to deal with the loss of Artie. Sounds like he was a great guy and I'm sure he doesn't want you all to suffer too much from his passing. Remember that his struggles with living with cancer are done and he is resting now…

Herb


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


So hard to say goodbye. I'm sorry for your loss, and am thinking of you and all the family as grief takes hold. Thank God for sweet memories of Artie that will last forever in your heart!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


So sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away*
> 
> I am going to take a couple of days away from posting. Yesterday, my partner Keith's dad lost his battle with cancer.
> 
> Artie was a wonderful and kind man who was always loving and supportive and treated me like one of the family from the first time I met him. It has been difficult these past several months to see him struggle, and I am comforted in knowing that he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that I love him dearly and I will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is finally at peace.


Thank you so much everyone for your kind words. It has been a difficult week for all of us, but we are comforted in knowing that Artie is no longer suffering. The last couple of months were not good, and seeing someone we love so much hurting was terribly painful. I know that it is part of life, but sometimes we just don't want to accept things as such.

I appreciate very much all the support and comfort offered by you, my friends. It means so much to both Keith and myself.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reflections*

The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.

Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.

It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.

I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.

When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.

Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.

I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.

I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.

Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.

I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.

But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.

I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.

It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.

So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.

Onward we will go from here.










"Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


I feel sympathy for you in your time of grief, but I'm quite certain that your artistic mind and wonderful craftswomanship, along with the painting will quickly bring relief. Just enjoy your quiet hours and recognize God as he shares solitude with you.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


Time taken for careful thinking and meditating is necessary, the windmills will still be there tomorrow. Thank
you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


Thank you both for your kind words. I have really enjoyed meeting so many people through the posts I have made here on Lumberjocks. Our mutual love of creating brought us all together and I look upon my fellow woodworkers here as an extension of my family. I do miss you all when I don't write.

Things will get better, day by day. Sometimes it is just good to take a breath. I hope to have some new things to talk about within the next couple of days and I am sure it will be good to focus on positive things.

I appreciate your friendship and kindness. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


"You can't direct the wind, but you can adjust the sails" I love this quote that is on one of my scrapbooking stamps. It has helped me through some difficult times along with walks in solitude on the beach.
Take your time to do what you need to journey through this phase of life. Losing a loved one is never easy. 
Thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


Hi, Anna. Thank you so much for your kindness. I love that quote also and it is very true. We can never predict what will come our way tomorrow, but being able to adapt and adjust is what will help get us through even the worst of times. Looking at the positive things in our lives helps us keep a good perspective on things. I know that I am very fortunate for all the good I have, and I continue to try to focus on that in the times that are the most difficult. It does help to have a good attitude and to accept what is dealt our way.

I hope you have a wonderful day. I appreciate your friendship and support very much.

Sheila


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


Hi Sheila:
From my past experience I can tell you takes time (My words) "to get back running at full speed". Living through a experience of losing a love one takes time. You will be doing better each day and you now have a better understanding of taking one day at a time. 
Bless you


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


Welcome back Sheila. We all need to take time out occasionally. Even in your 'time off' you were here, appreciating the works of others and offering encouragement. Focusing on the good and beautiful. Again, welcome back.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Reflections*
> 
> The past week or so has felt rather strange. I find myself lost in thought (more than usual) and trying to evaluate the ups and downs that life seems to throw in our path. There were difficult times, as one would expect when losing a loved one, but there were also times of deep reflection on what I am doing with my own life and what I am accomplishing and how I affect those around me. I think that is a natural part of the process of grieving.
> 
> Those of you who know me through this blog know that in general, I am a pretty positive person. I think the scars from my past have taught me to appreciate even the smallest things in my day and not take them for granted. I think that for the most part I do that, and I live my life in a state of contentment because I am grateful for all the good things that come my way and I try to focus on them and live my life feeling happy. It isn't that negative things don't happen to me, but I find that the more time I allow these negative things to occupy out of my day, the more sad and miserable I feel.
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the tough parts of life. Difficulties are all around us. Unless we have the presence of mind to realize that we are allowing these thoughts to dominate our thinking, it is hard to focus our attention elsewhere. Like many things, once we are caught in a certain current of thought, stepping out of it and changing our attitude without making a conscious effort to do so is not something that happens automatically. It takes some time and effort and most important - our own awareness, as usually we are somewhat oblivious that we are even in this cycle at all. We only know we don't feel good about things.
> 
> I think that is where quiet time is good. I can only speak for myself, but I know when there is much happening around me and I am extremely busy, I soon start to feel tired and overloaded. Not the 'good tired' that you feel after a full and productive day, but the weary, frazzled, unorganized type of tired that disrupts your sleep and causes your anxiety levels to soar. Sometimes it begins a cycle where we are always doing 'something', yet we still feel very unproductive. It is not a good place to be.
> 
> When that happens to me, I find that the best thing that I can do for myself is to unplug myself as much as possible from the world. Some may accuse me of sticking my head in the sand, as I try to avoid as much input and information as possible, but I look at it as taking time out to think and sort through things and in order for me to successfully do that, I need to buffer myself from things for a bit.
> 
> Like others, I don't always have the luxury of doing that. I have a business to run and deadlines to meet and a 'life' that doesn't stop just because I want to get off for a bit. I think that the best I can do is to be selective with what I choose to allow into my world and try to regain some control of things one issue at a time. It is easier said than done, I know, but even being aware of it helps me cope with things a bit better. It is certainly worth a try.
> 
> I used to not like being alone. I liked constant activity and people and felt that being busy and having lots to do was the way to a full and happy life. But as I got older, I began to realize the importance of spending time alone. Time to contemplate things and time to relax and allow yourself to just 'be' without expectations from others or even yourself. I find that these quiet times are like medicine to me when I am feeling overloaded and anxious, and I am getting to the point where I recognize the time when I need time away from things to think and rest. Perhaps it is just that I have lived long enough that I have finally understood that I need this from time to time. It seems to be an essential part of my life that keeps me happy.
> 
> I realize that everyone is different. I would never expect others to follow my path exactly. We each have our own paths to travel in this life and I understand that what is good and necessary for my own happiness is unique to me. I certainly don't expect it work for others.
> 
> Life is a journey. Some of us have clear destinations, and some of us do not. I think that for many of us our goals and destinations are fluid and changing, depending on where we are in our lives and the ever-changing circumstances around us. That is human nature and I believe it is a healthy way to live.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself. I am still not quite there yet. I expect it will be a while before I am in full swing again. Just too many things to think about right now.
> 
> But that is OK. I am not going to punish myself for having feelings about things. I am going to allow life to happen and see where it will take me next.
> 
> I have thought a lot these past several days. Many of those thoughts I have wanted to keep private. It isn't that they are bad or good, but I feel no need to share some of them. Part of me wanted to write them down but I couldn't figure out the reason why, so I didn't. I think that for now anyway, they are better left as just thoughts.
> 
> It was rather odd coming back to writing. While I missed writing each morning and my interaction with all of you who read, I knew that I needed to stop for a bit and take time for my own reflection. I did get some work done yesterday, and with that accomplishment, I felt myself getting back into my routine. That included writing here. And while it may not be the kind of post you usually expect from me, it is a step back to 'normal' for me and I feel assured that it is part of the healing process.
> 
> So thank you for bearing with me. And thank you all for the many, many emails that I received in the past week. There were too many to answer you all, but every one of them meant a great deal to me and I appreciate them.
> 
> Onward we will go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just as one spoils the stomach by overfeeding and thereby impairs the whole body, so can one overload and choke the mind by giving it too much nourishment. For the more one reads the fewer are the traces left of what one has read; the mind is like a tablet that has been written over and over. Hence it is impossible to reflect; and it is only by reflection that one can assimilate what one has read. If one reads straight ahead without pondering over it later, what has been read does not take root, but is for the most part lost." ― Arthur Schopenhauer


There will always be ups and downs in our lifetime. It's what you do with them is what makes you who you are. I'm here to say, you are a wonderful person, Sheila. God bless you, Keith, family, and friends.


----------



## scrollgirl

*To Market, To Market*

One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.

When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.

However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.

I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.

These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.

Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.

But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.

We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.

Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.

What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.

I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.

With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.

I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.

It should be interesting.

Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.










Happy Thursday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I have no experience with marketing so will be reading and learning! I do know that the same friends, family and coworkers that appreciate and may even rave about the work produced, especially when given as a gift, are reluctant to pay what is required to keep a business going. Happy Thursday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I hope LOTS of people comment (HINT! HINT!) and share their experiences! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Well, allow me my two cents on this. I do have a degree in Marketing and spent about 35 years in retail, so perhaps I have a little knowledge.

*Marketing* ( of some type) You have got to do some thing to get the word out about what you do. Today it could be social media, WEB Site, contact referral list, friends, relatives (not those who want it for FREE). I am not a big fan of PAID marketing at out level. It will cost too much, dollars may go the wrong direction and so forth. TO me, FACEBOOK and friend referral has been the best. It has taken about four years but I think I am getting there.

*Customer Service *- if you do not provide 100% customer satisfaction get out of the business, in my opinion. I tell all of my customers that the product has a life time warranty. So what if I replace one or two - that would cost about* TEN BUCKS.* I have not had to at this point but if I do it will happen in a heart beat.

*Quality* - you have got to put out the best quality that you can. You are being compaired to every one else, even retail stores. IF you look at you item and it does not past this test, make another one or fix that on (no patches or putty overs).

*Price* - this is a tough one. I generally go with cost of materials times three. On one of my last items I goofed. There was a ton a labor involved and I did not factor it in. Guess what, the customer got the price I quoted.

*Business Cards* - but tons of them and pass them out all over town. BY this I mean putting it in someones hand. They are cheap, about $10 for 250 cards.

*Craft Shows* - most every year I am a vendor at three of more. The number of people you meet vs. the cost is a great investment. Every person you talk to could be a customer, now or later. Again, give the a card.

Now these are just my rambling thoughts at the moment. I have some contractors working on the house so if I think of something later I will post. I look forward to the ideas of others.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Good morning Sheila,
I am looking forward to this series of marketing your products and seeing how others do it. On that note I would like to point out another blog on LJ's. (Hope you don't mind. If you do let me know and I will remove it.) It was written by huff and he broke it down into 2 series, 1 being "how to price your work" and 2 "how to market and sell your work". Very interesting reading and gave me something to think about. Like jerrrells, I have used the cost times 3(or 4) to price my items. I was told about that by a well known designer at a painter's convention. Marketing has been craft shows, web site and some posters around town along with business cards and FB. I really want to grow the business but don't know what else to do. So, I'm looking forward to following this thread.
Rick


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I totally agree with Rick about Huff's two posts. A must read.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I suggest that everyone sign up for this newsletter - it will tell you where all of the local craft shows are in your market.

www.fairsandfestivals.net


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Thank you both Jerrell and Rick for the information. Rick - I certainly do not mind you sharing Huff's post. I will go over there and look at it and maybe he would allow me to link to it here tomorrow. I was out for the day (which is rare) and just returned and I was pleased to see your response, along with the helpful information that Jerrell gave. I would like to share some of the information you gentlemen shared with me on my other sites where the blog is posted, if that is OK. Please let me know if that is OK with you.

I think that this is a good start for people. I will read things over tonight and have some thoughts on it tomorrow I am sure. A big THANK YOU to you both for sharing your thoughts and helping out. I am sure many others will appreciate it as well.

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Shelia - you may share any information I post - and thanks for starting this


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Hi Sheila,
You can share any information that I post. I am looking forward to see where this will lead.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Hi Sheila, when I had my own custom sewing business in Toronto (back in the 80's pre-internet social network days!) I found that word of mouth was the best advertising I had. Like Jerrells I think that you get very little return from paid advertising. I did network (the old phone call and face to face method) with other folks in the same industry and we formed an association which met every month. We discussed costs, pricing, advertising, work ethics etc. and we were able to standardize the pricing for the custom work we produced. The same thing happens nowadays through the internet and you are able to reach a much wider audience. A booth at local markets helps too. The carving club I belong to has a booth all summer at the local artisans and farmers market and we do demonstrations and give information on the club. While it is a big time commitment for the members, we find it pays off in our exposure in the community and we always gain new members from our efforts.
While I'm not in business anymore (happy retirement!) I find this topic interesting and I'll be following the comments to see how this works for current businesses as I know people who are looking to promote and sell their craft products.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Good stuff, Sheila. I appreciate you sharing your knowledge with us.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To Market, To Market*
> 
> One of the most important aspects of having a small business is marketing. If you don't get word out to people that you exist, there is no way that you will be able to sell what you have to offer.
> 
> When I was growing up and attending Southern Illinois University, at one time I had considered marketing and advertising as a major. Even back then I enjoyed all forms of art and I thought it would be a way to incorporate artwork into my daily working life.
> 
> However, when attending an orientation that the university offered which gave an overview of the perspective major, the thing I remembered most about the presentation was how cut throat and competitive the advertising industry could be. If the lecturer's aim was to weed out a certain number of perspective students, than I think he succeeded, as right then and there I changed my mind and decided it wasn't for me. I knew even back then that I would never have the heart for a job like that.
> 
> I am a fan of the show "Mad Men" and I catch it when I am able to do so. It always makes me think back to the days when marketing was run by huge firms such as Leo Bernette in Chicago, which was one of the pinnacle firms at the time I was growing up. It always makes me wonder what my life would have been if I had pursued that avenue. It is kind of fun to think about.
> 
> These days however, those of us who own our own small businesses know that marketing is a big part of the equation. No matter how good our final product is, it is important to get the word out and let people know we are here. It reminds me of that old saying "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make any sound?" Without letting people know we are here, it doesn't matter how good we are, we would not succeed. So marketing is the answer to keeping our company growing and healthy.
> 
> Last year when we decided to leave one of the large companies that we wholesaled our patterns to, it was very scary for us. After all, the sales generated from the company were probably a third (or more!) of our entire income. Deciding to pull out of their company and no longer sell through them was a huge and scary step for us, and we didn't make it without much thought and consideration.
> 
> But after finding out that our information (as well as the patterns themselves) were compromised, we felt it was no longer in our best interest to continue selling our designs that way, and we felt we were better off selling directly to people to insure that they were getting the product and support that we intended. It was a risk for us to back pedal this way, as we knew that our revenue would (at least initially) be greatly decreased. But we wanted things to be "right" so we took the plunge.
> 
> We realized that this meant that in order to make up for this loss of sales, we needed to step up our own marketing and get word out about our existence. While we were already marketing in several directions (here on the blog, through the magazine, on Facebook, etc.) we knew that not only would we have to work harder on those areas, but also find additional ways to get our products out so people knew we were here. While this may have taken some valuable design time away form both Keith and myself, the additional customers it would bring to us would certainly be worth it.
> 
> Fortunately, with technology and communication being what they are, it is no longer like the days of Mad Men when people need to depend on hiring advertising agencies to do their marketing for them. I always have the tag line "Knowledge is Power" in my signature and this is one of those times when it really rings true. Knowing different ways you can let the public know about you and your products is an essential beginning to marketing, and can make or break your small business.
> 
> What I think I am going to do is take the next few days to discuss several different marketing strategies that small business owners can explore to market their own business effectively and with as small a cost as possible. I am often approached by customers who are just starting out and ask me the best way to market their products and I think a short series talking about a few of the avenues that are available will be very helpful.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I am certainly no expert on this process, as I am a "work in progress" myself, but what I like about blogging is that there are often many wonderful readers who contribute to the subject and are willing to post their ideas and thoughts on what has worked for them. I think that by talking ideas over among ourselves, we can come up with some good and solid ways to expand our marketing practices and customer base.
> 
> With that said, I invite you to join in with comments and explore some of the different ways that you may have had success with, and also some of those that haven't worked well for you. That way we will all be able to learn something.
> 
> I am not sure how this will work, but I hope that we can all get something out of it. I will check often both here on Lumberjocks.com as well as my blog page on my sheilalandrydesigns.com site and see what you all have to say. For those of you who just want to sit back and read, I hope that this brings forth some information that will help you along as well.
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> Feel free to post comments. I am sure that as a group we can come up with some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Thank you all for your wonderful input. It is because of people like you that we have such a wonderful community here. I read Huff's blog and I referred to both his blogs in my next post, as well as your comments here. I think that putting our heads together and sharing ideas is a great way to help each other.

THANK YOU ALL for sharing your thoughts and experiences! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reinventing the Wheel*

I was out most of yesterday and had to do several errands and had a couple of appointments. I didn't return until evening and by the time I had dinner and got through the days' email, I was rather tired.

I did receive a couple of responses from two of my fellow woodworkers on the Lumberjocks.com site, and I want to share them with you. You can click on the link here http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/37896#comment-1678471 and look at the comments to see what Jerrell and Anna had to contribute. While both Anna and Jerrell are woodworkers, the information can also be applied to selling our painted items, as could all the information that I will be providing.

I also heard from Rick, who referred me to a blog that was written earlier this summer by a fellow Lumberjock who goes by the name of Huff on the Lumberjocks site. I looked in on his blog and I found it an excellent read that is filled with great information regarding marketing and selling our hand made items. While Huff (John) is a furniture maker and sells his hand made wood items, I think that most, if not all of his information can be applied to selling any hand made items, including decorative painting pieces.

You can read the first entry of the series here:

http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/36598

There are eight parts to this blog, and I think you will want to read them all as well as the following comments.

He also has another series called "How to Price and Sell My Woodworking (and sell it)" which would also apply to my painting followers. I think that it is a wealth of information that will help you and give you some great ideas. The link to that series is here:

http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/series/6413

Lumberjocks.com is a great place to network with other creative people. It is a free site and you don't have to join to look at all the wonderful information and read all of the posts. I do believe you need to join if you wish to comment however. I have been a member of them for over three years now and not only did I start my blog with them, but I have met many, many wonderfully creative people from all over the world.

Initially I was going to do my own series on this subject, but after reading this wonderful series, I didn't think that I would be able to do the job any better. There is no sense in me reinventing the wheel, and I think that the amount of helpful information given by John in his blogs will be a great help to all of you who are looking to market and sell your handcrafted items for the upcoming holiday season, or in general.










I really appreciate when people like John take time to share his knowledge and experiences with others. It is good to see that there are those who are willing to help their fellow crafters and it helps the crafting industry grow and prosper.

I hope these articles help you all to have a wonderfully prosperous holiday season, and helps your businesses grow.

Have a great Friday


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Reinventing the Wheel*
> 
> I was out most of yesterday and had to do several errands and had a couple of appointments. I didn't return until evening and by the time I had dinner and got through the days' email, I was rather tired.
> 
> I did receive a couple of responses from two of my fellow woodworkers on the Lumberjocks.com site, and I want to share them with you. You can click on the link here http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/37896#comment-1678471 and look at the comments to see what Jerrell and Anna had to contribute. While both Anna and Jerrell are woodworkers, the information can also be applied to selling our painted items, as could all the information that I will be providing.
> 
> I also heard from Rick, who referred me to a blog that was written earlier this summer by a fellow Lumberjock who goes by the name of Huff on the Lumberjocks site. I looked in on his blog and I found it an excellent read that is filled with great information regarding marketing and selling our hand made items. While Huff (John) is a furniture maker and sells his hand made wood items, I think that most, if not all of his information can be applied to selling any hand made items, including decorative painting pieces.
> 
> You can read the first entry of the series here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/36598
> 
> There are eight parts to this blog, and I think you will want to read them all as well as the following comments.
> 
> He also has another series called "How to Price and Sell My Woodworking (and sell it)" which would also apply to my painting followers. I think that it is a wealth of information that will help you and give you some great ideas. The link to that series is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/series/6413
> 
> Lumberjocks.com is a great place to network with other creative people. It is a free site and you don't have to join to look at all the wonderful information and read all of the posts. I do believe you need to join if you wish to comment however. I have been a member of them for over three years now and not only did I start my blog with them, but I have met many, many wonderfully creative people from all over the world.
> 
> Initially I was going to do my own series on this subject, but after reading this wonderful series, I didn't think that I would be able to do the job any better. There is no sense in me reinventing the wheel, and I think that the amount of helpful information given by John in his blogs will be a great help to all of you who are looking to market and sell your handcrafted items for the upcoming holiday season, or in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate when people like John take time to share his knowledge and experiences with others. It is good to see that there are those who are willing to help their fellow crafters and it helps the crafting industry grow and prosper.
> 
> I hope these articles help you all to have a wonderfully prosperous holiday season, and helps your businesses grow.
> 
> Have a great Friday


Yes, that is a great post. I forgot about it in its entirety. In all great information to read or print off for reference. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Reinventing the Wheel*
> 
> I was out most of yesterday and had to do several errands and had a couple of appointments. I didn't return until evening and by the time I had dinner and got through the days' email, I was rather tired.
> 
> I did receive a couple of responses from two of my fellow woodworkers on the Lumberjocks.com site, and I want to share them with you. You can click on the link here http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/37896#comment-1678471 and look at the comments to see what Jerrell and Anna had to contribute. While both Anna and Jerrell are woodworkers, the information can also be applied to selling our painted items, as could all the information that I will be providing.
> 
> I also heard from Rick, who referred me to a blog that was written earlier this summer by a fellow Lumberjock who goes by the name of Huff on the Lumberjocks site. I looked in on his blog and I found it an excellent read that is filled with great information regarding marketing and selling our hand made items. While Huff (John) is a furniture maker and sells his hand made wood items, I think that most, if not all of his information can be applied to selling any hand made items, including decorative painting pieces.
> 
> You can read the first entry of the series here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/36598
> 
> There are eight parts to this blog, and I think you will want to read them all as well as the following comments.
> 
> He also has another series called "How to Price and Sell My Woodworking (and sell it)" which would also apply to my painting followers. I think that it is a wealth of information that will help you and give you some great ideas. The link to that series is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/series/6413
> 
> Lumberjocks.com is a great place to network with other creative people. It is a free site and you don't have to join to look at all the wonderful information and read all of the posts. I do believe you need to join if you wish to comment however. I have been a member of them for over three years now and not only did I start my blog with them, but I have met many, many wonderfully creative people from all over the world.
> 
> Initially I was going to do my own series on this subject, but after reading this wonderful series, I didn't think that I would be able to do the job any better. There is no sense in me reinventing the wheel, and I think that the amount of helpful information given by John in his blogs will be a great help to all of you who are looking to market and sell your handcrafted items for the upcoming holiday season, or in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate when people like John take time to share his knowledge and experiences with others. It is good to see that there are those who are willing to help their fellow crafters and it helps the crafting industry grow and prosper.
> 
> I hope these articles help you all to have a wonderfully prosperous holiday season, and helps your businesses grow.
> 
> Have a great Friday


It is a lot of info, and I for one, really appreciate everyones input.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Reinventing the Wheel*
> 
> I was out most of yesterday and had to do several errands and had a couple of appointments. I didn't return until evening and by the time I had dinner and got through the days' email, I was rather tired.
> 
> I did receive a couple of responses from two of my fellow woodworkers on the Lumberjocks.com site, and I want to share them with you. You can click on the link here http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/37896#comment-1678471 and look at the comments to see what Jerrell and Anna had to contribute. While both Anna and Jerrell are woodworkers, the information can also be applied to selling our painted items, as could all the information that I will be providing.
> 
> I also heard from Rick, who referred me to a blog that was written earlier this summer by a fellow Lumberjock who goes by the name of Huff on the Lumberjocks site. I looked in on his blog and I found it an excellent read that is filled with great information regarding marketing and selling our hand made items. While Huff (John) is a furniture maker and sells his hand made wood items, I think that most, if not all of his information can be applied to selling any hand made items, including decorative painting pieces.
> 
> You can read the first entry of the series here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/36598
> 
> There are eight parts to this blog, and I think you will want to read them all as well as the following comments.
> 
> He also has another series called "How to Price and Sell My Woodworking (and sell it)" which would also apply to my painting followers. I think that it is a wealth of information that will help you and give you some great ideas. The link to that series is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/series/6413
> 
> Lumberjocks.com is a great place to network with other creative people. It is a free site and you don't have to join to look at all the wonderful information and read all of the posts. I do believe you need to join if you wish to comment however. I have been a member of them for over three years now and not only did I start my blog with them, but I have met many, many wonderfully creative people from all over the world.
> 
> Initially I was going to do my own series on this subject, but after reading this wonderful series, I didn't think that I would be able to do the job any better. There is no sense in me reinventing the wheel, and I think that the amount of helpful information given by John in his blogs will be a great help to all of you who are looking to market and sell your handcrafted items for the upcoming holiday season, or in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate when people like John take time to share his knowledge and experiences with others. It is good to see that there are those who are willing to help their fellow crafters and it helps the crafting industry grow and prosper.
> 
> I hope these articles help you all to have a wonderfully prosperous holiday season, and helps your businesses grow.
> 
> Have a great Friday


Let me say this here and not on FaceBook as my customers might see it there. In the last few weeks I have gotten over $500 in orders by word of mouth. Keep putting your name out there, let people know what you do, product a quality product, follow up on your commitments, and just get up every day to make it happen. Good old fashion hard work will win out.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Reinventing the Wheel*
> 
> I was out most of yesterday and had to do several errands and had a couple of appointments. I didn't return until evening and by the time I had dinner and got through the days' email, I was rather tired.
> 
> I did receive a couple of responses from two of my fellow woodworkers on the Lumberjocks.com site, and I want to share them with you. You can click on the link here http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/37896#comment-1678471 and look at the comments to see what Jerrell and Anna had to contribute. While both Anna and Jerrell are woodworkers, the information can also be applied to selling our painted items, as could all the information that I will be providing.
> 
> I also heard from Rick, who referred me to a blog that was written earlier this summer by a fellow Lumberjock who goes by the name of Huff on the Lumberjocks site. I looked in on his blog and I found it an excellent read that is filled with great information regarding marketing and selling our hand made items. While Huff (John) is a furniture maker and sells his hand made wood items, I think that most, if not all of his information can be applied to selling any hand made items, including decorative painting pieces.
> 
> You can read the first entry of the series here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/36598
> 
> There are eight parts to this blog, and I think you will want to read them all as well as the following comments.
> 
> He also has another series called "How to Price and Sell My Woodworking (and sell it)" which would also apply to my painting followers. I think that it is a wealth of information that will help you and give you some great ideas. The link to that series is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/series/6413
> 
> Lumberjocks.com is a great place to network with other creative people. It is a free site and you don't have to join to look at all the wonderful information and read all of the posts. I do believe you need to join if you wish to comment however. I have been a member of them for over three years now and not only did I start my blog with them, but I have met many, many wonderfully creative people from all over the world.
> 
> Initially I was going to do my own series on this subject, but after reading this wonderful series, I didn't think that I would be able to do the job any better. There is no sense in me reinventing the wheel, and I think that the amount of helpful information given by John in his blogs will be a great help to all of you who are looking to market and sell your handcrafted items for the upcoming holiday season, or in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate when people like John take time to share his knowledge and experiences with others. It is good to see that there are those who are willing to help their fellow crafters and it helps the crafting industry grow and prosper.
> 
> I hope these articles help you all to have a wonderfully prosperous holiday season, and helps your businesses grow.
> 
> Have a great Friday


Network, network, network! As Jerrells say, keep your name out there. 
Thanks for sharing Huff's post Sheila. It's a very informative post.
Enjoy your day. Last sunny one here for a few days!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reinventing the Wheel*
> 
> I was out most of yesterday and had to do several errands and had a couple of appointments. I didn't return until evening and by the time I had dinner and got through the days' email, I was rather tired.
> 
> I did receive a couple of responses from two of my fellow woodworkers on the Lumberjocks.com site, and I want to share them with you. You can click on the link here http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/37896#comment-1678471 and look at the comments to see what Jerrell and Anna had to contribute. While both Anna and Jerrell are woodworkers, the information can also be applied to selling our painted items, as could all the information that I will be providing.
> 
> I also heard from Rick, who referred me to a blog that was written earlier this summer by a fellow Lumberjock who goes by the name of Huff on the Lumberjocks site. I looked in on his blog and I found it an excellent read that is filled with great information regarding marketing and selling our hand made items. While Huff (John) is a furniture maker and sells his hand made wood items, I think that most, if not all of his information can be applied to selling any hand made items, including decorative painting pieces.
> 
> You can read the first entry of the series here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/36598
> 
> There are eight parts to this blog, and I think you will want to read them all as well as the following comments.
> 
> He also has another series called "How to Price and Sell My Woodworking (and sell it)" which would also apply to my painting followers. I think that it is a wealth of information that will help you and give you some great ideas. The link to that series is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog/series/6413
> 
> Lumberjocks.com is a great place to network with other creative people. It is a free site and you don't have to join to look at all the wonderful information and read all of the posts. I do believe you need to join if you wish to comment however. I have been a member of them for over three years now and not only did I start my blog with them, but I have met many, many wonderfully creative people from all over the world.
> 
> Initially I was going to do my own series on this subject, but after reading this wonderful series, I didn't think that I would be able to do the job any better. There is no sense in me reinventing the wheel, and I think that the amount of helpful information given by John in his blogs will be a great help to all of you who are looking to market and sell your handcrafted items for the upcoming holiday season, or in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate when people like John take time to share his knowledge and experiences with others. It is good to see that there are those who are willing to help their fellow crafters and it helps the crafting industry grow and prosper.
> 
> I hope these articles help you all to have a wonderfully prosperous holiday season, and helps your businesses grow.
> 
> Have a great Friday


Thank you all for your input. I also find that networking is a great thing. Getting out there and talking with people and getting others to talk about our products really does help spread the word about our businesses.

All that I am reading is good and positive and it shows the many ways we can improve our own businesses. As Jerrell said - it all boils down to old fashioned hard work.

I appreciate the comments. Keep them coming! 

We have beautiful day here Anna. Warm and brightly sunny. Hopefully we will have a good weekend.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back to Routine*

Good morning on this beautiful Monday. Some time over the weekend, the season of autumn crept in and it is amazing how profound the changes in the morning are even though it is only a few days old.

As I wake up each morning, I notice that it is just a bit darker outside, and the cool, crisp air simply smells of the change of season. I look across the road to the trees along the river and each day notice that they are beginning to blush a bit and every so slightly the leaves are changing color.

Although the mornings and evenings have been cool, the mid-day temperatures have been warm and almost hot at times. I suppose it is what is expected at this time of year, as that is how the change of seasons tend to sneak up on us and before we know it, summer is gone and winter is on its way.

Some of you have noticed that I haven't written as regularly as I usually do. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but I have been working on some things for myself and haven't had the need to journal all that I have done. Much of it is routine - answering emails and printing out a wholesale order for Artist's Club - and while that fills the hours of my day, I don't think that it is anything remarkable that would interest you as readers.

Keith has had a type of flu. He spent much of the weekend sleeping and battling hot and cold spells. Living in a small place, I hope that I don't catch what he has, although I suppose I won't be surprised if I do. While he isn't miserable, it is not comfortable and he is quite tired. I hope that he will rest and feel better soon.

Last week was somewhat of a blur. I spent the majority of my time working on orders and I did finish painting my first design for the "Painting With Friends" group that I am going to be a part of. For those of you who missed the day when I spoke about it, ""Painting With Friends  a group of designers led by Terrye French, a wonderfully creative painter and designer. Terrye employs a select group of "Friends" to help her paint her incredibly creative designs. She sends us the line work and we do our own take on it and paint it and make it into a painting packet. The pattern is then marketed and sold through our own sites or the main "Painting With Friends" blog and Etsy page and everyone benefits. I think it is an incredible way to do things and it just goes to show how good things can be when creative people work together.

Each designer brings her own style to the basic designs and the cross-promotion between the group is a wonderful example of how working together with others can be a truly positive experience. I was so thrilled to be accepted as part of the group and I hope to contribute to it as much as I can. Being part of the "Friends" in no way restricts what we do on our own and working together with others for a common cause is both fun and exciting. Terrye is always full of wonderful ideas and using her drawings as a springboard for our own ideas is really wonderful and fun. I plan to do as many new designs as time will permit in collaboration with her.

My first assignments was a cute winter project called "Snowies". Below is a picture of what I did with it:










Another nice thing about the "Friends" group is that you are encouraged to paint the design on any surface you choose. For my "Snowies" I decided to paint it on a snowflake shape, much like my candle trays. I think it adds a little fun and interest to the design. I will be selling the surface on my site when the pattern is available.

Today I am going to be writing instructions for not only this packet, but I need to prepare the packets for the several projects that were in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as we are getting ready for another site update and I want to add them onto the site.

On Saturday I finished my little Prim Cat Masquarade (another Terrye French Pattern!) and I am thrilled with how they came out:




























Here are the first three for those of you who missed them:




























They are silly and cute and whimsical and something that I could have never thought of doing. I am giving the set to my daughter, who loves cats as I do and just got a new place to live and needs decorations. I am going to have a blast between the new baby and my son's family and her! I love making stuff for them and I think they like it.

I am working on another one of Terrye's patterns for autumn again. Yesterday when I began it, Keith mentioned that when I 'relax' it strongly resembled when I 'worked.' In thinking about it, I know he is right. But isn't that a GOOD thing? I feel very fortunate that what I love to do for work is very similar to what I love to do for play. I find that painting others' patterns is not only fun but also very relaxing, as I don't have to think too much. They already did the thinking for me! Some say that I should be making my own designs when I 'play' but I maintain that once I do that, it crosses me over the line back to 'working' again. I know some of you understand that. 

I have some cool scroll saw ideas that I want to work on as well. As usual, there just isn't enough time in the day. So what I do is put one foot in front of the other and work on one task at a time and get things done. And in the mean time, I am happy.

I hope you all like seeing these little cuties that I do on the side. I am trying to keep a pact with myself that in the evenings, I will do my own thing and work on whatever I would like - or not work at all. But usually I find it both fun and relaxing to paint at night, so I will paint.

It feels good to have such a nice life. I truly mean that. There is very little that I want and I am truly happy with how things are going. That in itself is something wonderful.

So let's get on with it and see what this week has to bring. Remember - Lee Valley Tools still has a FREE SHIPPING offer that is ending TODAY! If you need anything, make your order so you can get it shipped to you at no cost!

I wish you a wonderful autumn and a very happy Monday! I hope you have a fabulous week!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Routine*
> 
> Good morning on this beautiful Monday. Some time over the weekend, the season of autumn crept in and it is amazing how profound the changes in the morning are even though it is only a few days old.
> 
> As I wake up each morning, I notice that it is just a bit darker outside, and the cool, crisp air simply smells of the change of season. I look across the road to the trees along the river and each day notice that they are beginning to blush a bit and every so slightly the leaves are changing color.
> 
> Although the mornings and evenings have been cool, the mid-day temperatures have been warm and almost hot at times. I suppose it is what is expected at this time of year, as that is how the change of seasons tend to sneak up on us and before we know it, summer is gone and winter is on its way.
> 
> Some of you have noticed that I haven't written as regularly as I usually do. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but I have been working on some things for myself and haven't had the need to journal all that I have done. Much of it is routine - answering emails and printing out a wholesale order for Artist's Club - and while that fills the hours of my day, I don't think that it is anything remarkable that would interest you as readers.
> 
> Keith has had a type of flu. He spent much of the weekend sleeping and battling hot and cold spells. Living in a small place, I hope that I don't catch what he has, although I suppose I won't be surprised if I do. While he isn't miserable, it is not comfortable and he is quite tired. I hope that he will rest and feel better soon.
> 
> Last week was somewhat of a blur. I spent the majority of my time working on orders and I did finish painting my first design for the "Painting With Friends" group that I am going to be a part of. For those of you who missed the day when I spoke about it, ""Painting With Friends  a group of designers led by Terrye French, a wonderfully creative painter and designer. Terrye employs a select group of "Friends" to help her paint her incredibly creative designs. She sends us the line work and we do our own take on it and paint it and make it into a painting packet. The pattern is then marketed and sold through our own sites or the main "Painting With Friends" blog and Etsy page and everyone benefits. I think it is an incredible way to do things and it just goes to show how good things can be when creative people work together.
> 
> Each designer brings her own style to the basic designs and the cross-promotion between the group is a wonderful example of how working together with others can be a truly positive experience. I was so thrilled to be accepted as part of the group and I hope to contribute to it as much as I can. Being part of the "Friends" in no way restricts what we do on our own and working together with others for a common cause is both fun and exciting. Terrye is always full of wonderful ideas and using her drawings as a springboard for our own ideas is really wonderful and fun. I plan to do as many new designs as time will permit in collaboration with her.
> 
> My first assignments was a cute winter project called "Snowies". Below is a picture of what I did with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice thing about the "Friends" group is that you are encouraged to paint the design on any surface you choose. For my "Snowies" I decided to paint it on a snowflake shape, much like my candle trays. I think it adds a little fun and interest to the design. I will be selling the surface on my site when the pattern is available.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for not only this packet, but I need to prepare the packets for the several projects that were in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as we are getting ready for another site update and I want to add them onto the site.
> 
> On Saturday I finished my little Prim Cat Masquarade (another Terrye French Pattern!) and I am thrilled with how they came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the first three for those of you who missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are silly and cute and whimsical and something that I could have never thought of doing. I am giving the set to my daughter, who loves cats as I do and just got a new place to live and needs decorations. I am going to have a blast between the new baby and my son's family and her! I love making stuff for them and I think they like it.
> 
> I am working on another one of Terrye's patterns for autumn again. Yesterday when I began it, Keith mentioned that when I 'relax' it strongly resembled when I 'worked.' In thinking about it, I know he is right. But isn't that a GOOD thing? I feel very fortunate that what I love to do for work is very similar to what I love to do for play. I find that painting others' patterns is not only fun but also very relaxing, as I don't have to think too much. They already did the thinking for me! Some say that I should be making my own designs when I 'play' but I maintain that once I do that, it crosses me over the line back to 'working' again. I know some of you understand that.
> 
> I have some cool scroll saw ideas that I want to work on as well. As usual, there just isn't enough time in the day. So what I do is put one foot in front of the other and work on one task at a time and get things done. And in the mean time, I am happy.
> 
> I hope you all like seeing these little cuties that I do on the side. I am trying to keep a pact with myself that in the evenings, I will do my own thing and work on whatever I would like - or not work at all. But usually I find it both fun and relaxing to paint at night, so I will paint.
> 
> It feels good to have such a nice life. I truly mean that. There is very little that I want and I am truly happy with how things are going. That in itself is something wonderful.
> 
> So let's get on with it and see what this week has to bring. Remember - Lee Valley Tools still has a FREE SHIPPING offer that is ending TODAY! If you need anything, make your order so you can get it shipped to you at no cost!
> 
> I wish you a wonderful autumn and a very happy Monday! I hope you have a fabulous week!


For some reason, the pictures make me think of "the cat came back" song.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Routine*
> 
> Good morning on this beautiful Monday. Some time over the weekend, the season of autumn crept in and it is amazing how profound the changes in the morning are even though it is only a few days old.
> 
> As I wake up each morning, I notice that it is just a bit darker outside, and the cool, crisp air simply smells of the change of season. I look across the road to the trees along the river and each day notice that they are beginning to blush a bit and every so slightly the leaves are changing color.
> 
> Although the mornings and evenings have been cool, the mid-day temperatures have been warm and almost hot at times. I suppose it is what is expected at this time of year, as that is how the change of seasons tend to sneak up on us and before we know it, summer is gone and winter is on its way.
> 
> Some of you have noticed that I haven't written as regularly as I usually do. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but I have been working on some things for myself and haven't had the need to journal all that I have done. Much of it is routine - answering emails and printing out a wholesale order for Artist's Club - and while that fills the hours of my day, I don't think that it is anything remarkable that would interest you as readers.
> 
> Keith has had a type of flu. He spent much of the weekend sleeping and battling hot and cold spells. Living in a small place, I hope that I don't catch what he has, although I suppose I won't be surprised if I do. While he isn't miserable, it is not comfortable and he is quite tired. I hope that he will rest and feel better soon.
> 
> Last week was somewhat of a blur. I spent the majority of my time working on orders and I did finish painting my first design for the "Painting With Friends" group that I am going to be a part of. For those of you who missed the day when I spoke about it, ""Painting With Friends  a group of designers led by Terrye French, a wonderfully creative painter and designer. Terrye employs a select group of "Friends" to help her paint her incredibly creative designs. She sends us the line work and we do our own take on it and paint it and make it into a painting packet. The pattern is then marketed and sold through our own sites or the main "Painting With Friends" blog and Etsy page and everyone benefits. I think it is an incredible way to do things and it just goes to show how good things can be when creative people work together.
> 
> Each designer brings her own style to the basic designs and the cross-promotion between the group is a wonderful example of how working together with others can be a truly positive experience. I was so thrilled to be accepted as part of the group and I hope to contribute to it as much as I can. Being part of the "Friends" in no way restricts what we do on our own and working together with others for a common cause is both fun and exciting. Terrye is always full of wonderful ideas and using her drawings as a springboard for our own ideas is really wonderful and fun. I plan to do as many new designs as time will permit in collaboration with her.
> 
> My first assignments was a cute winter project called "Snowies". Below is a picture of what I did with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice thing about the "Friends" group is that you are encouraged to paint the design on any surface you choose. For my "Snowies" I decided to paint it on a snowflake shape, much like my candle trays. I think it adds a little fun and interest to the design. I will be selling the surface on my site when the pattern is available.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for not only this packet, but I need to prepare the packets for the several projects that were in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as we are getting ready for another site update and I want to add them onto the site.
> 
> On Saturday I finished my little Prim Cat Masquarade (another Terrye French Pattern!) and I am thrilled with how they came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the first three for those of you who missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are silly and cute and whimsical and something that I could have never thought of doing. I am giving the set to my daughter, who loves cats as I do and just got a new place to live and needs decorations. I am going to have a blast between the new baby and my son's family and her! I love making stuff for them and I think they like it.
> 
> I am working on another one of Terrye's patterns for autumn again. Yesterday when I began it, Keith mentioned that when I 'relax' it strongly resembled when I 'worked.' In thinking about it, I know he is right. But isn't that a GOOD thing? I feel very fortunate that what I love to do for work is very similar to what I love to do for play. I find that painting others' patterns is not only fun but also very relaxing, as I don't have to think too much. They already did the thinking for me! Some say that I should be making my own designs when I 'play' but I maintain that once I do that, it crosses me over the line back to 'working' again. I know some of you understand that.
> 
> I have some cool scroll saw ideas that I want to work on as well. As usual, there just isn't enough time in the day. So what I do is put one foot in front of the other and work on one task at a time and get things done. And in the mean time, I am happy.
> 
> I hope you all like seeing these little cuties that I do on the side. I am trying to keep a pact with myself that in the evenings, I will do my own thing and work on whatever I would like - or not work at all. But usually I find it both fun and relaxing to paint at night, so I will paint.
> 
> It feels good to have such a nice life. I truly mean that. There is very little that I want and I am truly happy with how things are going. That in itself is something wonderful.
> 
> So let's get on with it and see what this week has to bring. Remember - Lee Valley Tools still has a FREE SHIPPING offer that is ending TODAY! If you need anything, make your order so you can get it shipped to you at no cost!
> 
> I wish you a wonderful autumn and a very happy Monday! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Good morning Sheila. These are so cute! I love them particularly the cat in the pink dress. My painting box is now moved from the workshop and into the house and I've been doing some painting in the evenings. Still a bit rusty on some of the techniques but it will come. Too bad we need to sleep!
Wet but mild here today. Yes Fall has arrived!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Routine*
> 
> Good morning on this beautiful Monday. Some time over the weekend, the season of autumn crept in and it is amazing how profound the changes in the morning are even though it is only a few days old.
> 
> As I wake up each morning, I notice that it is just a bit darker outside, and the cool, crisp air simply smells of the change of season. I look across the road to the trees along the river and each day notice that they are beginning to blush a bit and every so slightly the leaves are changing color.
> 
> Although the mornings and evenings have been cool, the mid-day temperatures have been warm and almost hot at times. I suppose it is what is expected at this time of year, as that is how the change of seasons tend to sneak up on us and before we know it, summer is gone and winter is on its way.
> 
> Some of you have noticed that I haven't written as regularly as I usually do. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but I have been working on some things for myself and haven't had the need to journal all that I have done. Much of it is routine - answering emails and printing out a wholesale order for Artist's Club - and while that fills the hours of my day, I don't think that it is anything remarkable that would interest you as readers.
> 
> Keith has had a type of flu. He spent much of the weekend sleeping and battling hot and cold spells. Living in a small place, I hope that I don't catch what he has, although I suppose I won't be surprised if I do. While he isn't miserable, it is not comfortable and he is quite tired. I hope that he will rest and feel better soon.
> 
> Last week was somewhat of a blur. I spent the majority of my time working on orders and I did finish painting my first design for the "Painting With Friends" group that I am going to be a part of. For those of you who missed the day when I spoke about it, ""Painting With Friends  a group of designers led by Terrye French, a wonderfully creative painter and designer. Terrye employs a select group of "Friends" to help her paint her incredibly creative designs. She sends us the line work and we do our own take on it and paint it and make it into a painting packet. The pattern is then marketed and sold through our own sites or the main "Painting With Friends" blog and Etsy page and everyone benefits. I think it is an incredible way to do things and it just goes to show how good things can be when creative people work together.
> 
> Each designer brings her own style to the basic designs and the cross-promotion between the group is a wonderful example of how working together with others can be a truly positive experience. I was so thrilled to be accepted as part of the group and I hope to contribute to it as much as I can. Being part of the "Friends" in no way restricts what we do on our own and working together with others for a common cause is both fun and exciting. Terrye is always full of wonderful ideas and using her drawings as a springboard for our own ideas is really wonderful and fun. I plan to do as many new designs as time will permit in collaboration with her.
> 
> My first assignments was a cute winter project called "Snowies". Below is a picture of what I did with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice thing about the "Friends" group is that you are encouraged to paint the design on any surface you choose. For my "Snowies" I decided to paint it on a snowflake shape, much like my candle trays. I think it adds a little fun and interest to the design. I will be selling the surface on my site when the pattern is available.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for not only this packet, but I need to prepare the packets for the several projects that were in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as we are getting ready for another site update and I want to add them onto the site.
> 
> On Saturday I finished my little Prim Cat Masquarade (another Terrye French Pattern!) and I am thrilled with how they came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the first three for those of you who missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are silly and cute and whimsical and something that I could have never thought of doing. I am giving the set to my daughter, who loves cats as I do and just got a new place to live and needs decorations. I am going to have a blast between the new baby and my son's family and her! I love making stuff for them and I think they like it.
> 
> I am working on another one of Terrye's patterns for autumn again. Yesterday when I began it, Keith mentioned that when I 'relax' it strongly resembled when I 'worked.' In thinking about it, I know he is right. But isn't that a GOOD thing? I feel very fortunate that what I love to do for work is very similar to what I love to do for play. I find that painting others' patterns is not only fun but also very relaxing, as I don't have to think too much. They already did the thinking for me! Some say that I should be making my own designs when I 'play' but I maintain that once I do that, it crosses me over the line back to 'working' again. I know some of you understand that.
> 
> I have some cool scroll saw ideas that I want to work on as well. As usual, there just isn't enough time in the day. So what I do is put one foot in front of the other and work on one task at a time and get things done. And in the mean time, I am happy.
> 
> I hope you all like seeing these little cuties that I do on the side. I am trying to keep a pact with myself that in the evenings, I will do my own thing and work on whatever I would like - or not work at all. But usually I find it both fun and relaxing to paint at night, so I will paint.
> 
> It feels good to have such a nice life. I truly mean that. There is very little that I want and I am truly happy with how things are going. That in itself is something wonderful.
> 
> So let's get on with it and see what this week has to bring. Remember - Lee Valley Tools still has a FREE SHIPPING offer that is ending TODAY! If you need anything, make your order so you can get it shipped to you at no cost!
> 
> I wish you a wonderful autumn and a very happy Monday! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Glad you like them Steven! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Routine*
> 
> Good morning on this beautiful Monday. Some time over the weekend, the season of autumn crept in and it is amazing how profound the changes in the morning are even though it is only a few days old.
> 
> As I wake up each morning, I notice that it is just a bit darker outside, and the cool, crisp air simply smells of the change of season. I look across the road to the trees along the river and each day notice that they are beginning to blush a bit and every so slightly the leaves are changing color.
> 
> Although the mornings and evenings have been cool, the mid-day temperatures have been warm and almost hot at times. I suppose it is what is expected at this time of year, as that is how the change of seasons tend to sneak up on us and before we know it, summer is gone and winter is on its way.
> 
> Some of you have noticed that I haven't written as regularly as I usually do. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but I have been working on some things for myself and haven't had the need to journal all that I have done. Much of it is routine - answering emails and printing out a wholesale order for Artist's Club - and while that fills the hours of my day, I don't think that it is anything remarkable that would interest you as readers.
> 
> Keith has had a type of flu. He spent much of the weekend sleeping and battling hot and cold spells. Living in a small place, I hope that I don't catch what he has, although I suppose I won't be surprised if I do. While he isn't miserable, it is not comfortable and he is quite tired. I hope that he will rest and feel better soon.
> 
> Last week was somewhat of a blur. I spent the majority of my time working on orders and I did finish painting my first design for the "Painting With Friends" group that I am going to be a part of. For those of you who missed the day when I spoke about it, ""Painting With Friends  a group of designers led by Terrye French, a wonderfully creative painter and designer. Terrye employs a select group of "Friends" to help her paint her incredibly creative designs. She sends us the line work and we do our own take on it and paint it and make it into a painting packet. The pattern is then marketed and sold through our own sites or the main "Painting With Friends" blog and Etsy page and everyone benefits. I think it is an incredible way to do things and it just goes to show how good things can be when creative people work together.
> 
> Each designer brings her own style to the basic designs and the cross-promotion between the group is a wonderful example of how working together with others can be a truly positive experience. I was so thrilled to be accepted as part of the group and I hope to contribute to it as much as I can. Being part of the "Friends" in no way restricts what we do on our own and working together with others for a common cause is both fun and exciting. Terrye is always full of wonderful ideas and using her drawings as a springboard for our own ideas is really wonderful and fun. I plan to do as many new designs as time will permit in collaboration with her.
> 
> My first assignments was a cute winter project called "Snowies". Below is a picture of what I did with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice thing about the "Friends" group is that you are encouraged to paint the design on any surface you choose. For my "Snowies" I decided to paint it on a snowflake shape, much like my candle trays. I think it adds a little fun and interest to the design. I will be selling the surface on my site when the pattern is available.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for not only this packet, but I need to prepare the packets for the several projects that were in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as we are getting ready for another site update and I want to add them onto the site.
> 
> On Saturday I finished my little Prim Cat Masquarade (another Terrye French Pattern!) and I am thrilled with how they came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the first three for those of you who missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are silly and cute and whimsical and something that I could have never thought of doing. I am giving the set to my daughter, who loves cats as I do and just got a new place to live and needs decorations. I am going to have a blast between the new baby and my son's family and her! I love making stuff for them and I think they like it.
> 
> I am working on another one of Terrye's patterns for autumn again. Yesterday when I began it, Keith mentioned that when I 'relax' it strongly resembled when I 'worked.' In thinking about it, I know he is right. But isn't that a GOOD thing? I feel very fortunate that what I love to do for work is very similar to what I love to do for play. I find that painting others' patterns is not only fun but also very relaxing, as I don't have to think too much. They already did the thinking for me! Some say that I should be making my own designs when I 'play' but I maintain that once I do that, it crosses me over the line back to 'working' again. I know some of you understand that.
> 
> I have some cool scroll saw ideas that I want to work on as well. As usual, there just isn't enough time in the day. So what I do is put one foot in front of the other and work on one task at a time and get things done. And in the mean time, I am happy.
> 
> I hope you all like seeing these little cuties that I do on the side. I am trying to keep a pact with myself that in the evenings, I will do my own thing and work on whatever I would like - or not work at all. But usually I find it both fun and relaxing to paint at night, so I will paint.
> 
> It feels good to have such a nice life. I truly mean that. There is very little that I want and I am truly happy with how things are going. That in itself is something wonderful.
> 
> So let's get on with it and see what this week has to bring. Remember - Lee Valley Tools still has a FREE SHIPPING offer that is ending TODAY! If you need anything, make your order so you can get it shipped to you at no cost!
> 
> I wish you a wonderful autumn and a very happy Monday! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Anna - your response just came into me now! I am sorry it looked as if I passed right by you without answering! Gmail has been goofy lately!

But I agree with you - why DO we have to sleep?? I really enjoy painting these whimsical patterns. There is no pressure and it is purely fun. I am glad to hear you are taking some time to enjoy yourself with painting. I find it (like scrolling) to be very therapeutic.

I wish you a beautiful day. I have a roast beef slow cooking in the oven. It has been a long time since I felt like having the oven on for any length of time.

You take care and thank you for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back to Routine*
> 
> Good morning on this beautiful Monday. Some time over the weekend, the season of autumn crept in and it is amazing how profound the changes in the morning are even though it is only a few days old.
> 
> As I wake up each morning, I notice that it is just a bit darker outside, and the cool, crisp air simply smells of the change of season. I look across the road to the trees along the river and each day notice that they are beginning to blush a bit and every so slightly the leaves are changing color.
> 
> Although the mornings and evenings have been cool, the mid-day temperatures have been warm and almost hot at times. I suppose it is what is expected at this time of year, as that is how the change of seasons tend to sneak up on us and before we know it, summer is gone and winter is on its way.
> 
> Some of you have noticed that I haven't written as regularly as I usually do. It isn't that I haven't been busy, but I have been working on some things for myself and haven't had the need to journal all that I have done. Much of it is routine - answering emails and printing out a wholesale order for Artist's Club - and while that fills the hours of my day, I don't think that it is anything remarkable that would interest you as readers.
> 
> Keith has had a type of flu. He spent much of the weekend sleeping and battling hot and cold spells. Living in a small place, I hope that I don't catch what he has, although I suppose I won't be surprised if I do. While he isn't miserable, it is not comfortable and he is quite tired. I hope that he will rest and feel better soon.
> 
> Last week was somewhat of a blur. I spent the majority of my time working on orders and I did finish painting my first design for the "Painting With Friends" group that I am going to be a part of. For those of you who missed the day when I spoke about it, ""Painting With Friends  a group of designers led by Terrye French, a wonderfully creative painter and designer. Terrye employs a select group of "Friends" to help her paint her incredibly creative designs. She sends us the line work and we do our own take on it and paint it and make it into a painting packet. The pattern is then marketed and sold through our own sites or the main "Painting With Friends" blog and Etsy page and everyone benefits. I think it is an incredible way to do things and it just goes to show how good things can be when creative people work together.
> 
> Each designer brings her own style to the basic designs and the cross-promotion between the group is a wonderful example of how working together with others can be a truly positive experience. I was so thrilled to be accepted as part of the group and I hope to contribute to it as much as I can. Being part of the "Friends" in no way restricts what we do on our own and working together with others for a common cause is both fun and exciting. Terrye is always full of wonderful ideas and using her drawings as a springboard for our own ideas is really wonderful and fun. I plan to do as many new designs as time will permit in collaboration with her.
> 
> My first assignments was a cute winter project called "Snowies". Below is a picture of what I did with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice thing about the "Friends" group is that you are encouraged to paint the design on any surface you choose. For my "Snowies" I decided to paint it on a snowflake shape, much like my candle trays. I think it adds a little fun and interest to the design. I will be selling the surface on my site when the pattern is available.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for not only this packet, but I need to prepare the packets for the several projects that were in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, as we are getting ready for another site update and I want to add them onto the site.
> 
> On Saturday I finished my little Prim Cat Masquarade (another Terrye French Pattern!) and I am thrilled with how they came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the first three for those of you who missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are silly and cute and whimsical and something that I could have never thought of doing. I am giving the set to my daughter, who loves cats as I do and just got a new place to live and needs decorations. I am going to have a blast between the new baby and my son's family and her! I love making stuff for them and I think they like it.
> 
> I am working on another one of Terrye's patterns for autumn again. Yesterday when I began it, Keith mentioned that when I 'relax' it strongly resembled when I 'worked.' In thinking about it, I know he is right. But isn't that a GOOD thing? I feel very fortunate that what I love to do for work is very similar to what I love to do for play. I find that painting others' patterns is not only fun but also very relaxing, as I don't have to think too much. They already did the thinking for me! Some say that I should be making my own designs when I 'play' but I maintain that once I do that, it crosses me over the line back to 'working' again. I know some of you understand that.
> 
> I have some cool scroll saw ideas that I want to work on as well. As usual, there just isn't enough time in the day. So what I do is put one foot in front of the other and work on one task at a time and get things done. And in the mean time, I am happy.
> 
> I hope you all like seeing these little cuties that I do on the side. I am trying to keep a pact with myself that in the evenings, I will do my own thing and work on whatever I would like - or not work at all. But usually I find it both fun and relaxing to paint at night, so I will paint.
> 
> It feels good to have such a nice life. I truly mean that. There is very little that I want and I am truly happy with how things are going. That in itself is something wonderful.
> 
> So let's get on with it and see what this week has to bring. Remember - Lee Valley Tools still has a FREE SHIPPING offer that is ending TODAY! If you need anything, make your order so you can get it shipped to you at no cost!
> 
> I wish you a wonderful autumn and a very happy Monday! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Whimsical for sure. Ya'll need some whimsey for a bit.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Significant Site Updates*

I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.

Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list

Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.

But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.

There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:










But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.

What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.










What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.

We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.

Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.

It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.

When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.

There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.

We must be doing something right. 

We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Morning Sheila,
you have both been extra busy, I've been lurking the past week and love all the new patterns, especially the cats.
So I thought I should stop and say hello to You Keith and the felines.
Nice crisp fresh morning here on the Doon but rain is imminent. Go figure as I have the pond to recoat. 

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning, Jamie! I have been thinking about you and hoping you are doing well. How do you recoat a pond? I am assuming it is a synthetic one? It is cloudy and breezy here today. I made a nice roast beef yesterday and it felt like autumn. Perhaps Shepherd's Pie is in the near future with the leftovers.  I also made some zucchini brownies (yes - you read that right) because I had a huge zucchini that I got from the Farmer's Market and used half of it to make two loaves of Zucchini/Carrot bread and still had half of it left. The brownies are supposed to be "good" for you and they actually are pretty nice. A bit more cake-y rather than fudge-y, but you use cocoa powder in them so they are (of course) good tasting. Nothing wrong with cocoa!

In any case, I wish you a great day today. I hope you get your pond work done before the rain comes. Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Sheila, you guys did a great job on the new site updates. I have to say that I think many people will not see the pattern search where its located. It should be on the line with the other tabs, like free patterns, seasonal patterns and in the same text.

One quick question about printing your free Halloween pattern, is there a way to print just the design? I hate wasting ink on the pics of your other wonderful pics on the page.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you Pat and thanks for the suggestion on the placement of the Search Box. Keith and I did realize that it may not always be seen. Part of the issue is that our site is on a template from the hosting site and we can't always change the location of things as we would want to do. But I will talk to him about it today. (He is the "I.T. Guy"!)

As far as printing the patterns, there is usually a printer dialog box when you cue up your stuff to print. Most of them offer a "Page range" option where you can only print the pages you need. So if you open the pattern in say Acrobat, and cue up printing (Control or Command + P or File-Print) you should receive a screen that gives you several options such as Print Quality, Page Range, etc. Just fill in the pages you want to print and print away! I know all printers have different dialog boxes, but they all should have the option to print only the pages you want.

I hope this helps. 

Sheila


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Your welcome Sheila. 
Unfortunately when working with a pdf I want to limit my printing to less than a whole page. On pg 5 of this http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/files/437434/uploaded/sheilalandrydesigns-free-pattern-sample.pdf I would like to print just the key/spider pattern, you can call me a tightwad now but I hate wasting anything. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


No, I don't think you are a tightwad. I don't know of any way to print a partial page though. I will definitely keep that in mind when creating new patterns. We just don't like to see so much 'wasted space' on the pages and we use our free giveaway patterns to showcase our other products. I hope you don't mind that. 

Sheila


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Not at all Sheila, it makes great sense to advertise wherever possible. Got to make a living.


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Ok I was sent a link to how to do this and it works really great. It also says that you can manipulate the size of the highlighted portion as well. Hope this is helpful. I think I might add this to the forum as a seperate thread as well. 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/adobe/ht/printportionpdf.htm

Sheila, tell Keith I'm sorry for thinking it was you responding in PM. Just saw Sheila designs…. and assumed!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


No problem Pat! We sit about 3 feet from each other all day and frequently answer for each other. (Yet - we still LIKE each other! LOL) He was happy to help you out. Like I said - he is the go to I. T. (Internet Technology) Guy! I am the P. R. (Public Relations) Girl. Although we do switch rolls every now and again to mix it up (and confuse people!) 

Thank you for the link to print a portion of the page. I am sure it will prove to be helpful for others.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila. I really like the new seasonal showcase section of your webpage. It does bring to the fore some of the older patterns. I saw some of the segmented patterns e.g "Welcome to the Nut House" which I had forgotten about. I'm looking forward to seeing the Christmas seasonal section to see what I've missed!
A cloudy day here today but it will be sunny later. 
Enjoy the day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning to you Anna! Rain here today, but nice and cool! Just how I like it.

I am glad you like the new feature. I also found myself saying "Oh! I forgot about that!" when I saw some patterns. We have some nice designs that just missed the cut of the season and we have lots of new customers every day so I thought it would be a good chance to show them in one place. Hopefully it will allow more people to see them. 

Thanks as always for your input. I hope you have a great day today!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Significant Site Updates*
> 
> I felt like a lot was accomplished yesterday. Sometimes Mondays are days filled with small tasks and odds and ends and this Monday was no different. Add to that Keith being a bit under the weather still and it makes for a full day. He is getting better though, and we both appreciate your kind thoughts for him. So far I feel good and I am at the point of willing myself to stay healthy, which (mock me if you will) has worked in the past. Mind over matter as they say.
> 
> Even though we had a site update only a couple of weeks ago, we have so many new patterns to offer that we feel it is time to do another. We used to update it only every three weeks or so, but lately we have had so many new patterns that it has been necessary to do so more often. We don't think that our customers mind however, as we have received a lot of positive feedback about the site and our newsletter. For those of you who wish to join our mailing list to receive our newsletter, the link to that page on the site it here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Yesterday, we added a key feature on our site which we feel will be helpful to those of you who are looking for a timely seasonal pattern. Since our site now has over 500 patterns on it, we feel that it is important to keep them organized and categorized so that it is easy to find things. But so many of our designs are unique and it is difficult for us to sometimes put them in the "right" category. Some fit into more than one category as well, which makes thing even trickier. You all would not believe the amount of cross referencing that Keith has done on the site! I must admit that he does most of that type of work for us, and I think he does an outstanding job.
> 
> But over the past couple of weeks, I have had customers come to me to ask about a particular pattern and even I had trouble finding it on the site. The categories on the site aren't always cut and dry as to certain types of designs and sometimes it is hard to figure out which category a particular design falls into.
> 
> There is a Pattern Search feature located on the upper right corner of the site to help you find what you may be looking for. If you click on it, you are able to put in key words like "Halloween" or "Deer" to find specific types of patterns you may be seeking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people don't always know exactly what they are looking for and sometimes they don't realize it is there, so we came up with another idea.
> 
> What we have done is added a section on the home page called "Seasonal Showcase." If you scroll down the home page a little bit, you will see it under the "New Scrolling and Painting Patterns" section of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we are planning to do, is to showcase as many of the seasonal patterns that we can think of - old and new - to fit the particular season that we are in. We find that because we create patterns at such a fast pace, many times seasonal patterns have a short lifespan on the home page and then once shuffled back into their category, they are forgotten or not seen. Many times we are required to hold seasonal patterns due to the fact that we had them published and need to wait until the rights to sell them fall back in our laps. By the time this happens, it is sometimes too close to the holiday for others to want to use them this year. By the time the next year comes around, there are so many new patterns that we forget to bring these other designs back to the foreground and they are somewhat lost in the shuffle of designs. We hope this will help alleviate that problem from occurring.
> 
> We also have many new customers who haven't seen any of our designs and we would like to make it as easy as possible for them to see all we have to offer. We realize that as we keep making patterns, the quantity of patterns will increase and we want to insure that we are making it as easy as possible for everyone to find what they have in mind. We hope this helps address that issue.
> 
> Keeping up with and maintaining a website is a huge task. While I spend part of each day blogging here and answering many emails and questions, Keith spends part of each day working on the site. (Sometimes he spends HOURS on it!) No matter how you look at it, having a nice looking, smoothly functioning site that is easy to navigate and showcases our work in a professional and organized manner can be a really daunting task. It certainly doesn't just "happen" and there is no way that spending a good amount of time keeping it updated, fresh and exciting can be avoided.
> 
> It is fun and exciting for both Keith and I to watch our little company grow. We often receive questions from people that ask us things like "how do you set up your site" or "how do you make your patterns." When I receive these questions, it is very difficult for me to answer something that is so broad. The best I can do is tell people that they need to research and study what is available and then apply it to their own business and implement it. There is no quick or easy way to accomplish these things.
> 
> When I think back on it though, I realize that to the outside world we must make it look easy. For the most part, in the past several years we have had very few issues with our website, and it has run without a hitch. Our feedback from our customers is usually very positive and we make it both easy and secure to order from us and pay in a variety of ways. We deliver our patterns very quickly and we try to be there to answer questions as soon as we possibly can. And our customers have expressed their appreciation for our efforts.
> 
> There are times when I think I should be making more patterns. I look back at the year and I see the actual number of new designs that I offer and I think that I could have done better. But then I look at the quality of the work that we put forth and the feedback we receive from others and the quality of our site and I don't think that I would have it any other way. For two people finding their way in a world of large companies and corporations, we are very happy with our growth. Word is getting out about us and we are making our mark in both the wood working world as well as the painting world.
> 
> We must be doing something right.
> 
> We both thank all of our followers and our customers for all of your support and encouragement. You always make us want to do even better.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Git-er-done, girl…......scrollgirl, that is..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Attitude and Gratitude *

As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.

I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.

I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.

I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.

I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.

Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.

I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.

There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.

I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.

I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.

So what is on my agenda for today?

I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:










The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:










And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:










People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.

We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.

It is going to be a good day.

I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.

It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude and Gratitude *
> 
> As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.
> 
> I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.
> 
> I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.
> 
> I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.
> 
> I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.
> 
> I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.
> 
> So what is on my agenda for today?
> 
> I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.
> 
> We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.
> 
> It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.
> 
> It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Another great blog from a beautiful lady and her partner. Thank you for sharing. I find that lately I have
been not so much creative as busy in the shop getting ready for winter, getting my tools finished and ready
to move easily so we can get both vehicles into the garage. After a long hot summer, the weather broke 
and it is now in the 60's and raining with more snow forecast for the mountains. As the Mad Hatter would
say "Happy Unbirthday".


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude and Gratitude *
> 
> As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.
> 
> I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.
> 
> I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.
> 
> I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.
> 
> I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.
> 
> I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.
> 
> So what is on my agenda for today?
> 
> I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.
> 
> We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.
> 
> It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.
> 
> It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Sheila right on. 
I saw this project earlier on FB the detail is incredible, I'm
sure it could be adapted to suit many seasons
I do get a lot of links on FB and meet other crafters
Found a wonderful craft worker today. I'll show you on FB
just what I'm looking for for my Chiefs Chair project
Thanks for sharing

Yours 
Jamie
Tea Toast and Marmalade in hand


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude and Gratitude *
> 
> As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.
> 
> I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.
> 
> I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.
> 
> I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.
> 
> I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.
> 
> I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.
> 
> So what is on my agenda for today?
> 
> I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.
> 
> We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.
> 
> It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.
> 
> It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I love getting ready for winter! There is comfort in staying in curled up with the kitties on those snowy days with cookies and tea! I grocery shopped yesterday and got extra butter, cheese, tea and baking supplies. Never too early to start thinking about it! This is my favorite time of year!

I also find that Facebook is like anything in our lives - we get from it what we give into it. I like being happy and positive and I seem to attract many happy and positive people. So my experience is GOOD because I make it that way. That can be applied to so many aspects in our lives - can't it?

I wish both of you gentlemen a wonderful day! Mine has already gotten off to a good start! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude and Gratitude *
> 
> As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.
> 
> I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.
> 
> I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.
> 
> I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.
> 
> I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.
> 
> I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.
> 
> So what is on my agenda for today?
> 
> I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.
> 
> We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.
> 
> It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.
> 
> It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


A great blog Sheila! It's not what happens to you in life but how you deal with it that's important. And anyway, it takes way too much energy to be negative!  
Yea! The box pattern is coming! It will be third in the line of projects I'm working on now. 
A beautiful sunny Fall day here. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude and Gratitude *
> 
> As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.
> 
> I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.
> 
> I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.
> 
> I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.
> 
> I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.
> 
> I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.
> 
> So what is on my agenda for today?
> 
> I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.
> 
> We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.
> 
> It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.
> 
> It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Amen, Sheila. You say it all, very well. I agree.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitude and Gratitude *
> 
> As I finished up the last couple of things that needed to be done yesterday, I stopped and thought about how fortunate I was to be doing the job I am doing. It is actually difficult for me to call what I do a "job" because I enjoy what I do so much that it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> I know that I am the exception to the rule, as I see people complaining every day about their jobs, their co-workers and bosses. Many of them count down the days of the week to the days when they don't have to show up to work and can do what they like. That's OK and people do what they have to do. It only makes me appreciate what I do each day even more and I am grateful for the position that I am in. I know I am very grateful.
> 
> I woke up this morning and a friend on Facebook had a wonderful blog which spoke of - among other things - gratitude. I love reading her blogs because they are always not only sensible, but very positive and not "preachy". My friend has a way of looking at life through eyes of kindness, tolerance and hope and I find it to be wonderfully refreshing among the sometimes negative and complaining posts that I read on Facebook.
> 
> I realize that many of you have nothing to do with Facebook at all because of the rampant negativity, and I understand that. But I find that (as with anything) there are good parts of it as there are not so good parts. I have learned to filter out the negative people and I focus on the positive people and support that I receive from them. And because of that, my experiences there are for the most part very good.
> 
> I find that artistic people tend to be more positive. Maybe that is an incorrect assessment, but to me anyway, those who are busy creating and inspiring others seem to be too busy doing so to spread negative thoughts and preach to others. They seem to be focused on their crafts, whatever they may be, and they have a nice and healthy appreciation for their own life and things around them. It is as if they want to spend as much time as they can doing what they enjoy and don't have time to sit around and ponder all of the things that are wrong with their life. I can tell you from experience that it is difficult to be cranky or negative when I am in the process of creating something new. For me, it is like therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that most of the people that I am in contact throughout the day are those who are creating in some way or another. I spoke with customers, a couple of different people from companies that I deal with, some of my creative friends, and even my editor from the magazine and all were positive experiences. All these people were busy, but they were all happy in what they did and the day was overall a very pleasant and productive day. I suppose that is when the connection clicked, and I figured out why things were so good. They all enjoyed what they were doing and it showed in their day to day attitude. I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I often say how much I love my job and my life. I expect it may annoy some people who are not happy in their own life, but I don't try to do that. I say it often because I am truly in awe at how easy it is to be happy, and I am truly grateful that I am. Like many people, I have had my ups and downs in this life. I have made some good decisions and some really, really bad ones that I wound up paying the consequences for. And that wasn't fun. I think once you have been through some really difficult times and have come out the other end still breathing, it does change your perspective on things and you do tend to appreciate even the small things that are good in your life. And that is a great way to feel.
> 
> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not grateful for all that I have. I don't have a lot by some people's standards and I don't make a lot of money (people would laugh if they knew how much!) but to me, that isn't important at all. The only standard that I have to meet is my own. And I have enough money to live comfortably and be able to still do what I love every day. So I am happy.
> 
> I honestly think that my calling in this life is to teach and create. It has not always been easy to follow that calling. We live in a world of material things and naturally we need to make enough money doing what we do to pay for our own living. But over the years, making decisions and focusing on what I "need" rather than what I "want" made a huge difference in the outcome and quality of my life. It isn't that I don't give in to the "wants" now and then, but not on a daily basis. Usually, if I procrastinate about getting something, then I really didn't want or need it in the first place. If I wait even a week or so, I find that more so than not the urge to get it recedes. This saves me a fortune. If I still am thinking about it after days or weeks, then I consider it a little more seriously. It is a good way for me to do things and keeps down the clutter and unwanted things in my life.
> 
> I apologize for going off on a tangent. But my friend Charlotte's blog really got me thinking.
> 
> So what is on my agenda for today?
> 
> I am finishing up working on the new pattern packets for the site update, which we plan to do tomorrow. I have three new patterns that I will be adding there, and Keith has some new ones as well. Among my patterns will be the SLD430 Nativity Christmas Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching SLD431 Nativity Christmas Keys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SLD432 Angel Place Card Holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been asking about them since I began showing them when I designed them this spring and I am happy that they are finally released for me to sell on the site.
> 
> We are also going to visit our friends Ellen and Bernie today at their beautiful camp on the lake. We haven't been able to get there yet this year, as one thing has come up after another and we have all been busy. We are actually celebrating both Ellen's and my own birthday (both which were in August!) with a nice relaxing dinner and visit. It is always nice to spend time on the lake and I look forward to it a great deal.
> 
> It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I truly feel that any day can be a good day. Even if bad things happen, there is always something good that we can find in our lives to focus on. Attitude dictates so much of how we feel and how we live. While it sometimes takes a great deal of thought and practice to have a good and positive attitude, soon it becomes a habit and we train ourselves to look for and recognize the good things that we have. And in the end we are happier people for it.
> 
> It makes me feel good when people tell me that they enjoy my positive attitude and that it inspires them. I honestly think that if I complained and griped to you all each morning, I wouldn't have lasted over three and a half years writing this blog. I am glad when many of you tell me that you come here because of my positive outlook and I hope that I can continue to look at things in a way that makes people feel good about things. Believe me - there are times when I get down as well. But knowing that you expect me to be positive really does help me look harder for the good in even the worst situation, and it pulls me out of the hole as well. By finding these good things and writing about them, it reinforces my way of thinking positively, and makes my life better. Thank you all for that.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you stop and look at all the good things in your life and focus on them. You will be amazed at how nice it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Hi Anna and Roger. I am glad you like the box Anna. Lots of people have already made it and it really came out nice. I am happy when I see others enjoy my designs.

It was overcast here most of the day, but nice and cool. Just the way I like it!

Thank you for stopping by and thank you for your comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time for Another Site Update!*

Yesterday seemed to pass by like a blur. While it was only Wednesday, it seemed like a weekend day and I was truly busy from the moment I awoke until after midnight when I finally turned in for the evening.

Among other things, we spent the afternoon and evening out at the summer camp home of our friends from Digby. (Bernie and Ellen) We had been trying to plan our annual birthday dinner for both Ellen and me since mid-August, but one thing after another came up and we finally had a place in our schedules where we could meet. Even though both Bernie and Ellen are in their 80's, they are very active and always on the go. It is good to see them like that, and I know that is one of the reasons why they still have their health. They never slow down long enough to get sick!

I love it out at the lake. They have a small but beautiful little camp that Bernie built himself many, many years ago. We used to spend much more time out there , visiting several times in the year, but it seems that for both our families, life just took over and the opportunities for getting together there just don't arise as they used to. It is somewhat of a shame.

As usual, Ellen made a wonderful dinner, which included ham, salads and all the trimmings. At the end of the meal she presented a home-made birthday cake and even though we were already stuffed, she insisted that we eat some more. It was a lovely meal.

Since both Ellen and I have our birthdays in mid-August, it has become a tradition to share in the celebration by having a nice supper. We are both not ones to make a fuss over our own special day, but it is fun for us to celebrate each others' birthday so this is a fun time for everyone involved. Yesterday was no exception.

It was nice to look at pictures, catch up on what we have been up to, and just relax in the familiar company of what I consider my Canadian family. Their daughter Cindy was able to come as well, and she has been like a sister to me over all these years that I have been here. Her own daughter recently married and she traveled across the country to attend the wedding and it was fun to hear of her adventures.

Before I headed out for the day, I had spoken with my friend in New York state regarding the possibility of Keith and I hosting some classes for their woodworking group next month. I had made the decision that I would like to take a trip to Chicago in the near future to meet my new grand daughter and I thought it would be a great opportunity to do some teaching along the way.

As usual, Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us doing so, and thought that there would be interest not only in scroll sawing classes, but painting classes as well. It will be a good deal of planning, between now and then, but I think that we will be able to put together a couple of nice classes that we all will enjoy very much.

As for today, I am finishing writing the final pattern packet for the site update, which hopefully will be done by the end of the day. As of this morning, I still have some emails to go through from yesterday and then I can get going on the site. There is always something to keep me busy.

I wanted to also mention that I truly appreciated all the nice comments and notes regarding yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if my morning ramblings are of interest to others, and I am glad that so many of you feel inspired by what words I write in the early part of my day. I sometimes read back and cringe at the grammar errors or sentence structures, but I am glad that for the most part you can understand what thoughts I am trying to convey. The only way that I am able to continue doing the blog each day is by just typing on the fly and not worrying too much about the technicalities of my writing. If I took more time on it than I already do, I wouldn't have time to design and work and I would have nothing to talk about in the long run. So I am glad you are patient with me.

Yesterday I noticed that some of the trees have already began shedding their leaves. There isn't much color yet, but some of the trees are tan and gold. I wonder how much color we will get this year. I also hope that we will see some color as we drive through New England on our way to Chicago. We probably aren't leaving until the third week of October and I hope it isn't too late by then. We will just have to see.

I love everything about autumn. The cool air allows us to cook in comfort and create wonderfully satisfying foods. The colors of autumn are among my favorites, and I love creating fun autumn decorations. Since I finished the pumpkin kitty ornaments last week, I began another Terry French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toy Platter". While it was intended to be painted on a large platter, I decided to do each of the pull toys in 3-D as a stand up figure. Here is the first of the eight pieces:










I think it will be a cute set that I can display in so many different ways! I am going to try to work on the pieces in my "off" hours (if those even exist!) and I will post pictures as I go along. I don't know if I will be decorating my all season tree for Halloween this year because it doesn't appear that I will be home then. I will want to have some nice autumn decorations to get me through the end of fall until it is time to put on the Christmas decorations. It will be a good chance for me to do some general autumn designs that aren't particularly related to Halloween.

With that said, I had better get to it. I hope to have a newsletter out by this evening, so if you are a subscriber, please watch your email. If you do not subscribe, I invite you to do so. You can sign up at this page on our site: Mailing List I don't share your information with anyone and it will keep you up to date on all of our new patterns and kits we add to the site.

I wish you all a great day. Have a happy and creative Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for Another Site Update!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to pass by like a blur. While it was only Wednesday, it seemed like a weekend day and I was truly busy from the moment I awoke until after midnight when I finally turned in for the evening.
> 
> Among other things, we spent the afternoon and evening out at the summer camp home of our friends from Digby. (Bernie and Ellen) We had been trying to plan our annual birthday dinner for both Ellen and me since mid-August, but one thing after another came up and we finally had a place in our schedules where we could meet. Even though both Bernie and Ellen are in their 80's, they are very active and always on the go. It is good to see them like that, and I know that is one of the reasons why they still have their health. They never slow down long enough to get sick!
> 
> I love it out at the lake. They have a small but beautiful little camp that Bernie built himself many, many years ago. We used to spend much more time out there , visiting several times in the year, but it seems that for both our families, life just took over and the opportunities for getting together there just don't arise as they used to. It is somewhat of a shame.
> 
> As usual, Ellen made a wonderful dinner, which included ham, salads and all the trimmings. At the end of the meal she presented a home-made birthday cake and even though we were already stuffed, she insisted that we eat some more. It was a lovely meal.
> 
> Since both Ellen and I have our birthdays in mid-August, it has become a tradition to share in the celebration by having a nice supper. We are both not ones to make a fuss over our own special day, but it is fun for us to celebrate each others' birthday so this is a fun time for everyone involved. Yesterday was no exception.
> 
> It was nice to look at pictures, catch up on what we have been up to, and just relax in the familiar company of what I consider my Canadian family. Their daughter Cindy was able to come as well, and she has been like a sister to me over all these years that I have been here. Her own daughter recently married and she traveled across the country to attend the wedding and it was fun to hear of her adventures.
> 
> Before I headed out for the day, I had spoken with my friend in New York state regarding the possibility of Keith and I hosting some classes for their woodworking group next month. I had made the decision that I would like to take a trip to Chicago in the near future to meet my new grand daughter and I thought it would be a great opportunity to do some teaching along the way.
> 
> As usual, Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us doing so, and thought that there would be interest not only in scroll sawing classes, but painting classes as well. It will be a good deal of planning, between now and then, but I think that we will be able to put together a couple of nice classes that we all will enjoy very much.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing writing the final pattern packet for the site update, which hopefully will be done by the end of the day. As of this morning, I still have some emails to go through from yesterday and then I can get going on the site. There is always something to keep me busy.
> 
> I wanted to also mention that I truly appreciated all the nice comments and notes regarding yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if my morning ramblings are of interest to others, and I am glad that so many of you feel inspired by what words I write in the early part of my day. I sometimes read back and cringe at the grammar errors or sentence structures, but I am glad that for the most part you can understand what thoughts I am trying to convey. The only way that I am able to continue doing the blog each day is by just typing on the fly and not worrying too much about the technicalities of my writing. If I took more time on it than I already do, I wouldn't have time to design and work and I would have nothing to talk about in the long run. So I am glad you are patient with me.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that some of the trees have already began shedding their leaves. There isn't much color yet, but some of the trees are tan and gold. I wonder how much color we will get this year. I also hope that we will see some color as we drive through New England on our way to Chicago. We probably aren't leaving until the third week of October and I hope it isn't too late by then. We will just have to see.
> 
> I love everything about autumn. The cool air allows us to cook in comfort and create wonderfully satisfying foods. The colors of autumn are among my favorites, and I love creating fun autumn decorations. Since I finished the pumpkin kitty ornaments last week, I began another Terry French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toy Platter". While it was intended to be painted on a large platter, I decided to do each of the pull toys in 3-D as a stand up figure. Here is the first of the eight pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a cute set that I can display in so many different ways! I am going to try to work on the pieces in my "off" hours (if those even exist!) and I will post pictures as I go along. I don't know if I will be decorating my all season tree for Halloween this year because it doesn't appear that I will be home then. I will want to have some nice autumn decorations to get me through the end of fall until it is time to put on the Christmas decorations. It will be a good chance for me to do some general autumn designs that aren't particularly related to Halloween.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I hope to have a newsletter out by this evening, so if you are a subscriber, please watch your email. If you do not subscribe, I invite you to do so. You can sign up at this page on our site: Mailing List I don't share your information with anyone and it will keep you up to date on all of our new patterns and kits we add to the site.
> 
> I wish you all a great day. Have a happy and creative Thursday!


Your creations are always so fun and a joy for the eye's to see.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for Another Site Update!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to pass by like a blur. While it was only Wednesday, it seemed like a weekend day and I was truly busy from the moment I awoke until after midnight when I finally turned in for the evening.
> 
> Among other things, we spent the afternoon and evening out at the summer camp home of our friends from Digby. (Bernie and Ellen) We had been trying to plan our annual birthday dinner for both Ellen and me since mid-August, but one thing after another came up and we finally had a place in our schedules where we could meet. Even though both Bernie and Ellen are in their 80's, they are very active and always on the go. It is good to see them like that, and I know that is one of the reasons why they still have their health. They never slow down long enough to get sick!
> 
> I love it out at the lake. They have a small but beautiful little camp that Bernie built himself many, many years ago. We used to spend much more time out there , visiting several times in the year, but it seems that for both our families, life just took over and the opportunities for getting together there just don't arise as they used to. It is somewhat of a shame.
> 
> As usual, Ellen made a wonderful dinner, which included ham, salads and all the trimmings. At the end of the meal she presented a home-made birthday cake and even though we were already stuffed, she insisted that we eat some more. It was a lovely meal.
> 
> Since both Ellen and I have our birthdays in mid-August, it has become a tradition to share in the celebration by having a nice supper. We are both not ones to make a fuss over our own special day, but it is fun for us to celebrate each others' birthday so this is a fun time for everyone involved. Yesterday was no exception.
> 
> It was nice to look at pictures, catch up on what we have been up to, and just relax in the familiar company of what I consider my Canadian family. Their daughter Cindy was able to come as well, and she has been like a sister to me over all these years that I have been here. Her own daughter recently married and she traveled across the country to attend the wedding and it was fun to hear of her adventures.
> 
> Before I headed out for the day, I had spoken with my friend in New York state regarding the possibility of Keith and I hosting some classes for their woodworking group next month. I had made the decision that I would like to take a trip to Chicago in the near future to meet my new grand daughter and I thought it would be a great opportunity to do some teaching along the way.
> 
> As usual, Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us doing so, and thought that there would be interest not only in scroll sawing classes, but painting classes as well. It will be a good deal of planning, between now and then, but I think that we will be able to put together a couple of nice classes that we all will enjoy very much.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing writing the final pattern packet for the site update, which hopefully will be done by the end of the day. As of this morning, I still have some emails to go through from yesterday and then I can get going on the site. There is always something to keep me busy.
> 
> I wanted to also mention that I truly appreciated all the nice comments and notes regarding yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if my morning ramblings are of interest to others, and I am glad that so many of you feel inspired by what words I write in the early part of my day. I sometimes read back and cringe at the grammar errors or sentence structures, but I am glad that for the most part you can understand what thoughts I am trying to convey. The only way that I am able to continue doing the blog each day is by just typing on the fly and not worrying too much about the technicalities of my writing. If I took more time on it than I already do, I wouldn't have time to design and work and I would have nothing to talk about in the long run. So I am glad you are patient with me.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that some of the trees have already began shedding their leaves. There isn't much color yet, but some of the trees are tan and gold. I wonder how much color we will get this year. I also hope that we will see some color as we drive through New England on our way to Chicago. We probably aren't leaving until the third week of October and I hope it isn't too late by then. We will just have to see.
> 
> I love everything about autumn. The cool air allows us to cook in comfort and create wonderfully satisfying foods. The colors of autumn are among my favorites, and I love creating fun autumn decorations. Since I finished the pumpkin kitty ornaments last week, I began another Terry French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toy Platter". While it was intended to be painted on a large platter, I decided to do each of the pull toys in 3-D as a stand up figure. Here is the first of the eight pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a cute set that I can display in so many different ways! I am going to try to work on the pieces in my "off" hours (if those even exist!) and I will post pictures as I go along. I don't know if I will be decorating my all season tree for Halloween this year because it doesn't appear that I will be home then. I will want to have some nice autumn decorations to get me through the end of fall until it is time to put on the Christmas decorations. It will be a good chance for me to do some general autumn designs that aren't particularly related to Halloween.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I hope to have a newsletter out by this evening, so if you are a subscriber, please watch your email. If you do not subscribe, I invite you to do so. You can sign up at this page on our site: Mailing List I don't share your information with anyone and it will keep you up to date on all of our new patterns and kits we add to the site.
> 
> I wish you all a great day. Have a happy and creative Thursday!


Thank you Roger! I like showing at least something new every day. Otherwise you all will think I am getting LAZY! 

I wish you a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for Another Site Update!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to pass by like a blur. While it was only Wednesday, it seemed like a weekend day and I was truly busy from the moment I awoke until after midnight when I finally turned in for the evening.
> 
> Among other things, we spent the afternoon and evening out at the summer camp home of our friends from Digby. (Bernie and Ellen) We had been trying to plan our annual birthday dinner for both Ellen and me since mid-August, but one thing after another came up and we finally had a place in our schedules where we could meet. Even though both Bernie and Ellen are in their 80's, they are very active and always on the go. It is good to see them like that, and I know that is one of the reasons why they still have their health. They never slow down long enough to get sick!
> 
> I love it out at the lake. They have a small but beautiful little camp that Bernie built himself many, many years ago. We used to spend much more time out there , visiting several times in the year, but it seems that for both our families, life just took over and the opportunities for getting together there just don't arise as they used to. It is somewhat of a shame.
> 
> As usual, Ellen made a wonderful dinner, which included ham, salads and all the trimmings. At the end of the meal she presented a home-made birthday cake and even though we were already stuffed, she insisted that we eat some more. It was a lovely meal.
> 
> Since both Ellen and I have our birthdays in mid-August, it has become a tradition to share in the celebration by having a nice supper. We are both not ones to make a fuss over our own special day, but it is fun for us to celebrate each others' birthday so this is a fun time for everyone involved. Yesterday was no exception.
> 
> It was nice to look at pictures, catch up on what we have been up to, and just relax in the familiar company of what I consider my Canadian family. Their daughter Cindy was able to come as well, and she has been like a sister to me over all these years that I have been here. Her own daughter recently married and she traveled across the country to attend the wedding and it was fun to hear of her adventures.
> 
> Before I headed out for the day, I had spoken with my friend in New York state regarding the possibility of Keith and I hosting some classes for their woodworking group next month. I had made the decision that I would like to take a trip to Chicago in the near future to meet my new grand daughter and I thought it would be a great opportunity to do some teaching along the way.
> 
> As usual, Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us doing so, and thought that there would be interest not only in scroll sawing classes, but painting classes as well. It will be a good deal of planning, between now and then, but I think that we will be able to put together a couple of nice classes that we all will enjoy very much.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing writing the final pattern packet for the site update, which hopefully will be done by the end of the day. As of this morning, I still have some emails to go through from yesterday and then I can get going on the site. There is always something to keep me busy.
> 
> I wanted to also mention that I truly appreciated all the nice comments and notes regarding yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if my morning ramblings are of interest to others, and I am glad that so many of you feel inspired by what words I write in the early part of my day. I sometimes read back and cringe at the grammar errors or sentence structures, but I am glad that for the most part you can understand what thoughts I am trying to convey. The only way that I am able to continue doing the blog each day is by just typing on the fly and not worrying too much about the technicalities of my writing. If I took more time on it than I already do, I wouldn't have time to design and work and I would have nothing to talk about in the long run. So I am glad you are patient with me.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that some of the trees have already began shedding their leaves. There isn't much color yet, but some of the trees are tan and gold. I wonder how much color we will get this year. I also hope that we will see some color as we drive through New England on our way to Chicago. We probably aren't leaving until the third week of October and I hope it isn't too late by then. We will just have to see.
> 
> I love everything about autumn. The cool air allows us to cook in comfort and create wonderfully satisfying foods. The colors of autumn are among my favorites, and I love creating fun autumn decorations. Since I finished the pumpkin kitty ornaments last week, I began another Terry French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toy Platter". While it was intended to be painted on a large platter, I decided to do each of the pull toys in 3-D as a stand up figure. Here is the first of the eight pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a cute set that I can display in so many different ways! I am going to try to work on the pieces in my "off" hours (if those even exist!) and I will post pictures as I go along. I don't know if I will be decorating my all season tree for Halloween this year because it doesn't appear that I will be home then. I will want to have some nice autumn decorations to get me through the end of fall until it is time to put on the Christmas decorations. It will be a good chance for me to do some general autumn designs that aren't particularly related to Halloween.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I hope to have a newsletter out by this evening, so if you are a subscriber, please watch your email. If you do not subscribe, I invite you to do so. You can sign up at this page on our site: Mailing List I don't share your information with anyone and it will keep you up to date on all of our new patterns and kits we add to the site.
> 
> I wish you all a great day. Have a happy and creative Thursday!


Hi Sheila, I love the way you blend the colours in your painting projects. I'm not always sure which colour to use when I float a shadow in a project. Sometimes it's trial and error. 
Your trip to Chicago sounds exciting. Looking forward to hearing about the woodworking group you will be giving lessons to. Any carvers among them?
A beautiful Fall day here. Perfect for a long walk along the ********************.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time for Another Site Update!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to pass by like a blur. While it was only Wednesday, it seemed like a weekend day and I was truly busy from the moment I awoke until after midnight when I finally turned in for the evening.
> 
> Among other things, we spent the afternoon and evening out at the summer camp home of our friends from Digby. (Bernie and Ellen) We had been trying to plan our annual birthday dinner for both Ellen and me since mid-August, but one thing after another came up and we finally had a place in our schedules where we could meet. Even though both Bernie and Ellen are in their 80's, they are very active and always on the go. It is good to see them like that, and I know that is one of the reasons why they still have their health. They never slow down long enough to get sick!
> 
> I love it out at the lake. They have a small but beautiful little camp that Bernie built himself many, many years ago. We used to spend much more time out there , visiting several times in the year, but it seems that for both our families, life just took over and the opportunities for getting together there just don't arise as they used to. It is somewhat of a shame.
> 
> As usual, Ellen made a wonderful dinner, which included ham, salads and all the trimmings. At the end of the meal she presented a home-made birthday cake and even though we were already stuffed, she insisted that we eat some more. It was a lovely meal.
> 
> Since both Ellen and I have our birthdays in mid-August, it has become a tradition to share in the celebration by having a nice supper. We are both not ones to make a fuss over our own special day, but it is fun for us to celebrate each others' birthday so this is a fun time for everyone involved. Yesterday was no exception.
> 
> It was nice to look at pictures, catch up on what we have been up to, and just relax in the familiar company of what I consider my Canadian family. Their daughter Cindy was able to come as well, and she has been like a sister to me over all these years that I have been here. Her own daughter recently married and she traveled across the country to attend the wedding and it was fun to hear of her adventures.
> 
> Before I headed out for the day, I had spoken with my friend in New York state regarding the possibility of Keith and I hosting some classes for their woodworking group next month. I had made the decision that I would like to take a trip to Chicago in the near future to meet my new grand daughter and I thought it would be a great opportunity to do some teaching along the way.
> 
> As usual, Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us doing so, and thought that there would be interest not only in scroll sawing classes, but painting classes as well. It will be a good deal of planning, between now and then, but I think that we will be able to put together a couple of nice classes that we all will enjoy very much.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing writing the final pattern packet for the site update, which hopefully will be done by the end of the day. As of this morning, I still have some emails to go through from yesterday and then I can get going on the site. There is always something to keep me busy.
> 
> I wanted to also mention that I truly appreciated all the nice comments and notes regarding yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if my morning ramblings are of interest to others, and I am glad that so many of you feel inspired by what words I write in the early part of my day. I sometimes read back and cringe at the grammar errors or sentence structures, but I am glad that for the most part you can understand what thoughts I am trying to convey. The only way that I am able to continue doing the blog each day is by just typing on the fly and not worrying too much about the technicalities of my writing. If I took more time on it than I already do, I wouldn't have time to design and work and I would have nothing to talk about in the long run. So I am glad you are patient with me.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that some of the trees have already began shedding their leaves. There isn't much color yet, but some of the trees are tan and gold. I wonder how much color we will get this year. I also hope that we will see some color as we drive through New England on our way to Chicago. We probably aren't leaving until the third week of October and I hope it isn't too late by then. We will just have to see.
> 
> I love everything about autumn. The cool air allows us to cook in comfort and create wonderfully satisfying foods. The colors of autumn are among my favorites, and I love creating fun autumn decorations. Since I finished the pumpkin kitty ornaments last week, I began another Terry French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toy Platter". While it was intended to be painted on a large platter, I decided to do each of the pull toys in 3-D as a stand up figure. Here is the first of the eight pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a cute set that I can display in so many different ways! I am going to try to work on the pieces in my "off" hours (if those even exist!) and I will post pictures as I go along. I don't know if I will be decorating my all season tree for Halloween this year because it doesn't appear that I will be home then. I will want to have some nice autumn decorations to get me through the end of fall until it is time to put on the Christmas decorations. It will be a good chance for me to do some general autumn designs that aren't particularly related to Halloween.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I hope to have a newsletter out by this evening, so if you are a subscriber, please watch your email. If you do not subscribe, I invite you to do so. You can sign up at this page on our site: Mailing List I don't share your information with anyone and it will keep you up to date on all of our new patterns and kits we add to the site.
> 
> I wish you all a great day. Have a happy and creative Thursday!


Hi, Anna: I think that shading and highlighting takes a little time to learn with each brand of paint you use. To me, each brand of paint is like a language and you only become familiar with it after using it. Some colors are opaque and some are more transparent, and you can't tell this from just looking at the color in the bottle. Once you use them though, you are more familiar at their subtle hues and you begin to "think" in those terms. (Oh - I need the Russet to shade the Canyon Orange - etc.)

DecoArt does offer an online chart which suggests shading and highlighting combinations of their colors. While it doesn't apply to every project you may want to do, it is a helpful start to get you going. The link to it is here:

http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/AmericanaShading.cgi

I hope you find it helpful. 

Glad to hear you are enjoying painting!

Overcast yesterday with a rainy mist, but today appears to be beautiful! Fall is magnificent!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update Complete!*

What a busy day yesterday was again! Once again, the week just flew by and here we are looking at Friday again already. I try to take time to enjoy these autumn days, but with so much to do, I seem to get wrapped up in things and before I know it, the day is over.

As I look back though, I did get a lot of things done. I finished putting together my last packet for the new site update and also was able to write the newsletter and get it out by late afternoon. Writing the newsletter is coming easier to me now (after a year or so!) because it seems that we update things ever other week or so on the site. Like anything - the more we do it, the more familiar we are with the process, and it isn't as painful anymore.

I had planned to spend a quiet evening painting - and I did get some painting completed - but as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was pretty busy filling new orders and answering questions. Believe me - I am not complaining! It is fun and exciting to get such a wonderful response to our new items. I love having a real, working business! Unlike selling wholesale, I love the direct contact that I get with my customers and seeing how much they appreciate our designs. That is more valuable to me than anything.

My three new designs all were very well-received, but so were Keith's new items that he added to the site. He has a new set of filigree ornaments depicting the 12 Days of Christmas that are just stunning!










He also created a beautiful set of three "Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques" :










And finally a set of "Olde Christmas Fretwork Ornaments"










All three of his designs are beautiful and classic.

We decided to have a couple of "Secret Specials" on our new items for our mailing list subscribers. We have a growing list of subscribers and we want to let our regular customers know how much we appreciate their support. I think that is one of the best parts of owning my own business and being "the boss" - I can do pretty much what I want without having to go through red tape. I like giving discounts and letting people know we appreciate them. Without our customers, we wouldn't be able to do what we love so much!

All in all, it was a really great day!

Today the sun is shining brightly and it looks to be beautiful and cool out. My plans for the day are to work on the pattern packet for the first painting pattern that I am creating for the "Painting With Friends" group. I have had the piece painted (twice actually!) and only need to write the instruction packet. Then I will be able to move on to making more designs. 

Everything is flowing very nicely right now. It feels good to be productive and happy. I think that lends to further success.

I hope you all are happy it is Friday! I know that so many of you look forward to the weekend and time you can spend with friends and family. I look forward to working on my new designs and having a good weekend myself.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Complete!*
> 
> What a busy day yesterday was again! Once again, the week just flew by and here we are looking at Friday again already. I try to take time to enjoy these autumn days, but with so much to do, I seem to get wrapped up in things and before I know it, the day is over.
> 
> As I look back though, I did get a lot of things done. I finished putting together my last packet for the new site update and also was able to write the newsletter and get it out by late afternoon. Writing the newsletter is coming easier to me now (after a year or so!) because it seems that we update things ever other week or so on the site. Like anything - the more we do it, the more familiar we are with the process, and it isn't as painful anymore.
> 
> I had planned to spend a quiet evening painting - and I did get some painting completed - but as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was pretty busy filling new orders and answering questions. Believe me - I am not complaining! It is fun and exciting to get such a wonderful response to our new items. I love having a real, working business! Unlike selling wholesale, I love the direct contact that I get with my customers and seeing how much they appreciate our designs. That is more valuable to me than anything.
> 
> My three new designs all were very well-received, but so were Keith's new items that he added to the site. He has a new set of filigree ornaments depicting the 12 Days of Christmas that are just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a beautiful set of three "Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a set of "Olde Christmas Fretwork Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of his designs are beautiful and classic.
> 
> We decided to have a couple of "Secret Specials" on our new items for our mailing list subscribers. We have a growing list of subscribers and we want to let our regular customers know how much we appreciate their support. I think that is one of the best parts of owning my own business and being "the boss" - I can do pretty much what I want without having to go through red tape. I like giving discounts and letting people know we appreciate them. Without our customers, we wouldn't be able to do what we love so much!
> 
> All in all, it was a really great day!
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly and it looks to be beautiful and cool out. My plans for the day are to work on the pattern packet for the first painting pattern that I am creating for the "Painting With Friends" group. I have had the piece painted (twice actually!) and only need to write the instruction packet. Then I will be able to move on to making more designs.
> 
> Everything is flowing very nicely right now. It feels good to be productive and happy. I think that lends to further success.
> 
> I hope you all are happy it is Friday! I know that so many of you look forward to the weekend and time you can spend with friends and family. I look forward to working on my new designs and having a good weekend myself.
> 
> Have a great day!


Wow, Sheila! Some superior, fine scrollin goin on there….....as always. Good stuff


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Complete!*
> 
> What a busy day yesterday was again! Once again, the week just flew by and here we are looking at Friday again already. I try to take time to enjoy these autumn days, but with so much to do, I seem to get wrapped up in things and before I know it, the day is over.
> 
> As I look back though, I did get a lot of things done. I finished putting together my last packet for the new site update and also was able to write the newsletter and get it out by late afternoon. Writing the newsletter is coming easier to me now (after a year or so!) because it seems that we update things ever other week or so on the site. Like anything - the more we do it, the more familiar we are with the process, and it isn't as painful anymore.
> 
> I had planned to spend a quiet evening painting - and I did get some painting completed - but as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was pretty busy filling new orders and answering questions. Believe me - I am not complaining! It is fun and exciting to get such a wonderful response to our new items. I love having a real, working business! Unlike selling wholesale, I love the direct contact that I get with my customers and seeing how much they appreciate our designs. That is more valuable to me than anything.
> 
> My three new designs all were very well-received, but so were Keith's new items that he added to the site. He has a new set of filigree ornaments depicting the 12 Days of Christmas that are just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a beautiful set of three "Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a set of "Olde Christmas Fretwork Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of his designs are beautiful and classic.
> 
> We decided to have a couple of "Secret Specials" on our new items for our mailing list subscribers. We have a growing list of subscribers and we want to let our regular customers know how much we appreciate their support. I think that is one of the best parts of owning my own business and being "the boss" - I can do pretty much what I want without having to go through red tape. I like giving discounts and letting people know we appreciate them. Without our customers, we wouldn't be able to do what we love so much!
> 
> All in all, it was a really great day!
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly and it looks to be beautiful and cool out. My plans for the day are to work on the pattern packet for the first painting pattern that I am creating for the "Painting With Friends" group. I have had the piece painted (twice actually!) and only need to write the instruction packet. Then I will be able to move on to making more designs.
> 
> Everything is flowing very nicely right now. It feels good to be productive and happy. I think that lends to further success.
> 
> I hope you all are happy it is Friday! I know that so many of you look forward to the weekend and time you can spend with friends and family. I look forward to working on my new designs and having a good weekend myself.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you, Roger! I love showing off Keith's amazing talent! He really has some great project designs! It just makes it more fun when working with such a talented partner! 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Complete!*
> 
> What a busy day yesterday was again! Once again, the week just flew by and here we are looking at Friday again already. I try to take time to enjoy these autumn days, but with so much to do, I seem to get wrapped up in things and before I know it, the day is over.
> 
> As I look back though, I did get a lot of things done. I finished putting together my last packet for the new site update and also was able to write the newsletter and get it out by late afternoon. Writing the newsletter is coming easier to me now (after a year or so!) because it seems that we update things ever other week or so on the site. Like anything - the more we do it, the more familiar we are with the process, and it isn't as painful anymore.
> 
> I had planned to spend a quiet evening painting - and I did get some painting completed - but as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was pretty busy filling new orders and answering questions. Believe me - I am not complaining! It is fun and exciting to get such a wonderful response to our new items. I love having a real, working business! Unlike selling wholesale, I love the direct contact that I get with my customers and seeing how much they appreciate our designs. That is more valuable to me than anything.
> 
> My three new designs all were very well-received, but so were Keith's new items that he added to the site. He has a new set of filigree ornaments depicting the 12 Days of Christmas that are just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a beautiful set of three "Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a set of "Olde Christmas Fretwork Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of his designs are beautiful and classic.
> 
> We decided to have a couple of "Secret Specials" on our new items for our mailing list subscribers. We have a growing list of subscribers and we want to let our regular customers know how much we appreciate their support. I think that is one of the best parts of owning my own business and being "the boss" - I can do pretty much what I want without having to go through red tape. I like giving discounts and letting people know we appreciate them. Without our customers, we wouldn't be able to do what we love so much!
> 
> All in all, it was a really great day!
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly and it looks to be beautiful and cool out. My plans for the day are to work on the pattern packet for the first painting pattern that I am creating for the "Painting With Friends" group. I have had the piece painted (twice actually!) and only need to write the instruction packet. Then I will be able to move on to making more designs.
> 
> Everything is flowing very nicely right now. It feels good to be productive and happy. I think that lends to further success.
> 
> I hope you all are happy it is Friday! I know that so many of you look forward to the weekend and time you can spend with friends and family. I look forward to working on my new designs and having a good weekend myself.
> 
> Have a great day!


I hadn't opened the newsletter yet and now I really have to. Have been considering what to do for various people that help out and up jumped the 12 days of Christmas. Outstanding, just not sure I have enough time to do that much for several people.


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Complete!*
> 
> What a busy day yesterday was again! Once again, the week just flew by and here we are looking at Friday again already. I try to take time to enjoy these autumn days, but with so much to do, I seem to get wrapped up in things and before I know it, the day is over.
> 
> As I look back though, I did get a lot of things done. I finished putting together my last packet for the new site update and also was able to write the newsletter and get it out by late afternoon. Writing the newsletter is coming easier to me now (after a year or so!) because it seems that we update things ever other week or so on the site. Like anything - the more we do it, the more familiar we are with the process, and it isn't as painful anymore.
> 
> I had planned to spend a quiet evening painting - and I did get some painting completed - but as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was pretty busy filling new orders and answering questions. Believe me - I am not complaining! It is fun and exciting to get such a wonderful response to our new items. I love having a real, working business! Unlike selling wholesale, I love the direct contact that I get with my customers and seeing how much they appreciate our designs. That is more valuable to me than anything.
> 
> My three new designs all were very well-received, but so were Keith's new items that he added to the site. He has a new set of filigree ornaments depicting the 12 Days of Christmas that are just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a beautiful set of three "Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a set of "Olde Christmas Fretwork Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of his designs are beautiful and classic.
> 
> We decided to have a couple of "Secret Specials" on our new items for our mailing list subscribers. We have a growing list of subscribers and we want to let our regular customers know how much we appreciate their support. I think that is one of the best parts of owning my own business and being "the boss" - I can do pretty much what I want without having to go through red tape. I like giving discounts and letting people know we appreciate them. Without our customers, we wouldn't be able to do what we love so much!
> 
> All in all, it was a really great day!
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly and it looks to be beautiful and cool out. My plans for the day are to work on the pattern packet for the first painting pattern that I am creating for the "Painting With Friends" group. I have had the piece painted (twice actually!) and only need to write the instruction packet. Then I will be able to move on to making more designs.
> 
> Everything is flowing very nicely right now. It feels good to be productive and happy. I think that lends to further success.
> 
> I hope you all are happy it is Friday! I know that so many of you look forward to the weekend and time you can spend with friends and family. I look forward to working on my new designs and having a good weekend myself.
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sheila: I'm glad I have flowerbeds to get me outside my workshop in order to appreciate the beauty of Autumn every now and then! I know what you're saying, about wanting to … but at times not such an easy thing to do. You are one busy gal! These Xmas ornaments are mind-boggling beautiful!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Complete!*
> 
> What a busy day yesterday was again! Once again, the week just flew by and here we are looking at Friday again already. I try to take time to enjoy these autumn days, but with so much to do, I seem to get wrapped up in things and before I know it, the day is over.
> 
> As I look back though, I did get a lot of things done. I finished putting together my last packet for the new site update and also was able to write the newsletter and get it out by late afternoon. Writing the newsletter is coming easier to me now (after a year or so!) because it seems that we update things ever other week or so on the site. Like anything - the more we do it, the more familiar we are with the process, and it isn't as painful anymore.
> 
> I had planned to spend a quiet evening painting - and I did get some painting completed - but as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was pretty busy filling new orders and answering questions. Believe me - I am not complaining! It is fun and exciting to get such a wonderful response to our new items. I love having a real, working business! Unlike selling wholesale, I love the direct contact that I get with my customers and seeing how much they appreciate our designs. That is more valuable to me than anything.
> 
> My three new designs all were very well-received, but so were Keith's new items that he added to the site. He has a new set of filigree ornaments depicting the 12 Days of Christmas that are just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a beautiful set of three "Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a set of "Olde Christmas Fretwork Ornaments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of his designs are beautiful and classic.
> 
> We decided to have a couple of "Secret Specials" on our new items for our mailing list subscribers. We have a growing list of subscribers and we want to let our regular customers know how much we appreciate their support. I think that is one of the best parts of owning my own business and being "the boss" - I can do pretty much what I want without having to go through red tape. I like giving discounts and letting people know we appreciate them. Without our customers, we wouldn't be able to do what we love so much!
> 
> All in all, it was a really great day!
> 
> Today the sun is shining brightly and it looks to be beautiful and cool out. My plans for the day are to work on the pattern packet for the first painting pattern that I am creating for the "Painting With Friends" group. I have had the piece painted (twice actually!) and only need to write the instruction packet. Then I will be able to move on to making more designs.
> 
> Everything is flowing very nicely right now. It feels good to be productive and happy. I think that lends to further success.
> 
> I hope you all are happy it is Friday! I know that so many of you look forward to the weekend and time you can spend with friends and family. I look forward to working on my new designs and having a good weekend myself.
> 
> Have a great day!


Beautiful projects Sheila. I love all of Keith's filigree work. Thank you so much for the link to the shading and highlighting colours. It will be very helpful. 
After a beautiful sunny Fall day yesterday, we are back to our rainy season here. Still mild though.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Painting With Friends*

As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.

I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.

Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.










The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.

I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.

Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.

This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.










I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!

My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.

Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.

I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.

Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".










It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.

I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.

I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.

I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.

I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!

I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.
> 
> I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.
> 
> Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.
> 
> I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.
> 
> Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.
> 
> This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!
> 
> My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.
> 
> Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.
> 
> I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.
> 
> I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.
> 
> I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.
> 
> I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sheila you are a wonderful painter & woodworker I have examples of both.
Variety is the spice of life.
I love The Spices a real light n laughter about them
It should always be fun.

Jamie
In the sun filled shop planing up some American White Oak


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.
> 
> I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.
> 
> Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.
> 
> I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.
> 
> Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.
> 
> This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!
> 
> My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.
> 
> Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.
> 
> I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.
> 
> I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.
> 
> I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.
> 
> I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I love oak, Jamie! Although it isn't always the best to scroll with because of the open grain. It makes just lovely backboards and larger pieces that don't require a lot of thin details.

I can't wait to see what you are making! I hope you have an enjoyable day! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.
> 
> I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.
> 
> Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.
> 
> I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.
> 
> Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.
> 
> This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!
> 
> My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.
> 
> Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.
> 
> I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.
> 
> I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.
> 
> I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.
> 
> I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sheila it is just production and looking out for boards for another project.

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.
> 
> I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.
> 
> Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.
> 
> I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.
> 
> Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.
> 
> This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!
> 
> My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.
> 
> Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.
> 
> I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.
> 
> I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.
> 
> I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.
> 
> I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I love the way you give options on all your projects. When I started scroll sawing I was horrified when people would suggest painting the wood. I loved the way the character of the wood popped out with natural finishes. Now you have inspired me to use different finishes and jazz the project up with rhinestones etc. I still love the natural finish but the options are endless now!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.
> 
> I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.
> 
> Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.
> 
> I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.
> 
> Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.
> 
> This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!
> 
> My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.
> 
> Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.
> 
> I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.
> 
> I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.
> 
> I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.
> 
> I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


You are one busy, busy woman. "Git-er-done", Sheila. Carry on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> As many of you know, I not only design woodworking patterns, but also I love to paint. While some of the woodworkers that I come across shun putting any type of paint on wood, others like to embrace the idea of adding to their projects with color. As for myself - I see the advantages of both. There are times when wood is best left to its natural beauty and other times when you can really do your projects a favor by adding color. I suppose it depends on the project and situation.
> 
> I have always walked the invisible line between painting and woodworking. When I think of projects that I design, I usually envision them either without color in their natural state, or with added color to enhance them. This of course is also subject to different degrees of application - from light staining to all out painting. I suppose it just depends on what I am in the mood for at the time.
> 
> Below is an example of how drastically one can change the appearance of even a simple design by using paint. I took the same ornament, and finished it three different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first key was stained with a metallic wax. It looks as if it is made of copper. The second was painted a matte black finish and embellished with some crystal rhinestones. The third was 'tole painted' in acrylics. These were all basically the same simple design, with several variations that will appeal to many different tastes.
> 
> I always look at my role as a designer as being a teacher. Not only do I want to provide the line drawings for those who want to cut the wood pieces, but I also want to provide as many options as I can for people to finish them in different ways. Once I think of multiple ways that the project can be finished, it seems that I can't help myself but offer the instructions.
> 
> Because I do that, I am very aware that some only want to do what they are comfortable in doing. There are people who only like to do the woodworking part of the project and others who want the wood pieces cut and ready to paint and only want to add color. That is fine by me, and that is why for many projects I offer totally different patterns to accommodate the different groups of customers. Both the woodworking patterns for the Halloween keys as well as the tole painting patterns for the keys (and the kits for them) sold very well.
> 
> This helps both the painting and scrolling side of my business grow, and it also encourages some to explore avenues that they never thought they would travel. A great example is that of my friend Diana Thompson, who is a well-known scroll saw pattern designer. There was one time when she said she could "never paint" yet last week she posted this picture of how she painted my Halloween ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out absolutely beautiful and I felt so proud of her when I saw. AND she said she had FUN doing it! I can't tell you how much it meant for me to see this!
> 
> My point is, that as long as there are people that are willing to try something new, I will be there to offer it to them. I am not trying to convert anyone to doing what they don't want to do, but I just want to offer the options in case they feel adventurous and want to expand their skills. Because of that, I am very glad that I have been spending a bit more time painting and developing painting patterns, as I think I have something to offer in that field as well as scrolling and woodworking.
> 
> Recently, I saw a call out on my painting Facebook page from a group called "Painting With Friends" which is a very talented group of designers that are lead by a wonderfully creative woman named Terrye French. Terrye's primitive style of drawing and painting is something that amazes me. She is a bottomless pit of creativity and her designs always bring a smile with their warmth and creativity. The designers in the Painting With Friends group receive line work sketches (ideas) from Terrye and develop the designs on their own and create the patterns. They are able to use any colors they like or make changes to the patterns to suit their taste and what results is an amazing variety of designs that have a very broad appeal. I think that this is a wonderful way that artists work together as a team to make some wonderful designs. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I petitioned to join this group and I was grateful that they accepted me. I love to paint, but admittedly I am not a wonderful cartoonist, as I find it easier for me to paint realistic wildlife off of photos. That doesn't mean I can't draw cartoon-ish designs, as the ornaments above illustrate, but it is not very easy for me to do so and takes a huge amount of time. When I received my first assignment from the Painting With Friends group, I was thrilled because it was a wonderful springboard for me to do the part I love the best - painting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my first pattern for the group. It is called PWF01 - Jar of "Snowies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available on my site at Sheila Landry Designs, the Painting With Friends Etsy store, and my own Etsy store, SheilaLandryDesigns. For those who don't cut wood, I am offering a pre-cut wood piece of the snowflake on the Painting Surfaces page of my site. It will also be available on the Painting With Friends Blogspot, which highlights all of the Painting With Friends patterns.
> 
> I hope that if you are considering trying some painting, you will stop and visit the Painting With Friends blog. All the patterns there are priced at a reasonable $5.00 and are available for instant download. These cute primitive designs are simple to do and great projects for those just starting out. You may surprise yourself and actually have fun painting.
> 
> I certainly am not going to be giving up designing my scroll saw patterns. I truly love doing that as much as I love cutting and woodworking. But I also love the opportunity to paint and create wonderful and unique pieces for the painters to use in their own projects, and I think that these two crafts go together naturally.
> 
> I look at this new venture as a great way to expand the scope of our little business. We are experiencing a wonderful year for our business and I do believe that it is due to our willingness and ability to diversify and offer our customers more choices.
> 
> I really appreciate being accepted into this group. It is wonderful to work with such talented people and it is also great to see how everyone helps each other. It is a great example of how everyone can come out a winner - especially the customers. "Painting With Friends" is just that - being creative with some wonderfully supportive friends!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these new patterns. While I know some of you may not paint, perhaps it will inspire you to try it one day. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Day "Off"*

It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.

We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.

After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.

I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.

I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.

I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.

At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.

I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:










I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate. 

The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.

I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter 
by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:










Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:










The Witch's Boot:










The Crow:










And the silly Cat:










The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.

I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.

I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.

What a perfect day!

I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.

Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.

I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.

Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *My Day "Off"*
> 
> It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.
> 
> We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.
> 
> After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.
> 
> I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.
> 
> I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.
> 
> I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.
> 
> I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.
> 
> I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter
> by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witch's Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silly Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.
> 
> I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.
> 
> I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Sheila your busy even when your chillin. 
A orange pawed I did that on Shirleys out of the box car
She loved it they were silver paw prints
There is a childlike innocence about those paintings although
I'm sure they will be time consuming
Thembi is in labour so we are about to hear the pitta patta
of tiny boxer paws.
Have a great day
Sun is setting after a lovely day

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Day "Off"*
> 
> It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.
> 
> We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.
> 
> After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.
> 
> I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.
> 
> I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.
> 
> I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.
> 
> I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.
> 
> I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter
> by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witch's Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silly Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.
> 
> I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.
> 
> I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Congratulations on "grampy-hood" Jamie! It will be fun to have the pitter patter of all of those feet!  I do love the furry friends very much, and while I was slightly exasperated, I really couldn't be angry at sweet "Pancakes." I love him dearly and he didn't know what he was doing - (Or maybe he did and was just trying to help!)

In any case, I wish you a wonderful day! It is beautiful and "autumn-like" here in Nova Scotia. My kind of weather!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Day "Off"*
> 
> It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.
> 
> We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.
> 
> After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.
> 
> I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.
> 
> I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.
> 
> I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.
> 
> I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.
> 
> I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter
> by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witch's Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silly Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.
> 
> I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.
> 
> I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


These pieces are so cute. I love the colours and the sparkle. They could make great place settings for Thanksgiving dinners. Names painted on the cart part and then given as a keepsake. Nice way to say "Thanks" !
A bit stormy and wet here on the West Coast but it looks like it might brighten up.
Enjoy your sunny Fall day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Day "Off"*
> 
> It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.
> 
> We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.
> 
> After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.
> 
> I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.
> 
> I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.
> 
> I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.
> 
> I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.
> 
> I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter
> by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witch's Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silly Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.
> 
> I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.
> 
> I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


That's a great idea, Anna! I thought they would be nice because they can probably stay out until Christmas season. I do enjoy painting this relaxing style of project. It is stress-free for me and the results are so odd they are 'cute'! 

Have a great day today, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Day "Off"*
> 
> It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.
> 
> We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.
> 
> After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.
> 
> I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.
> 
> I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.
> 
> I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.
> 
> I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.
> 
> I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter
> by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witch's Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silly Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.
> 
> I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.
> 
> I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Fantastic Sheila. All those wheels, my 1st thought in my head, was Tina Turner, and "Rollin, rollin, rollin down the river", and a whole lotta shakin goin on… lol…........ I know, I'm messed up.. Plus, you see how fast I am….. 3 days later… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Day "Off"*
> 
> It was a perfect autumn day yesterday. What started with a thick layer of morning fog turned into a brilliantly bright and sunny, yet cool afternoon. The leaves in the trees across the road along the river are just beginning to turn golden on the edges, and soon they will have the deep, rich colors that fall brings before they float to the ground. It is my favorite time of year.
> 
> We had a busy week and an even busier weekend. After the site update on Thursday, we hit a few milestones with our business. It is wonderful and exciting to see how much we are growing and how well our site is doing. We must be doing something right.
> 
> After finishing the "Jar of Snowies" pattern packet on Saturday afternoon, I found myself in a spot I am seldom in - I was caught up for the moment and everyone was satisfied. I know these moments don't last long - nor do I want them to. While I like taking a short breath of relief between projects, I like to have the next one (or more) projects lined up and be ready to move on them. It gives a sense of job security.
> 
> I certainly had some things that needed attention, but not the immediate attention that I was used to providing. Everything that had to be done could wait, and I took my opportunity to enjoy the day doing what I liked - without guilt or regret.
> 
> I made some cookies Saturday night. I had intended to work on some painting projects but instead I just played around on the computer, doing nothing in particular and visiting with friends. I played some computers games as well. I love hidden object mystery games where you have to perform tasks and find thing and move from place to place. I find them relaxing and each one tells a story that encompasses you as you play. It is my way to escape.
> 
> I designated yesterday the first official "jammie day" of the season. Even though the weather was nice, I felt I wanted to dig in and nest here for the day and catch up on some painting projects that I was working on for myself and my family. Keith had some things to do at his mom's so I had the place to myself and the cats and I spent the day with the cats filling some orders and painting and watching some movies. It was a great afternoon.
> 
> At one point, I walked away from my painting table and when I returned I found splotches of bright orange paint on my mat that I had set down to protect the table. "How did I do that?" I wondered, as I didn't remember being near the table for several minutes as I was sanding some wood pieces from a kit that was ordered from the site.
> 
> I followed the trail and it led to my cat Pancakes, who was sitting on the back of the couch. There were spots about every 6 inches or so apart, and yes - they were on the light tan couch as well. I inspected his feet and found that yes, indeed, he was the culprit. The evidence was pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even be angry at him, as I am thinking that he just wanted to help. Besides, I keep a bottle of alcohol near by to take care of messes like that. A quick scrub of the spots with a washcloth and some alcohol and you would never know the difference. Besides - it made some funny conversation on my Facebook page. Many other shared their stories about how their cats tried to help them be creative. It happens and it wasn't a major disaster. I found it rather funny and dear that he tried to help me decorate.
> 
> The rest of the afternoon was fun and pleasant. I played a couple of good movies (One of them was "Secretariat" from last year) and I had an enjoyable afternoon of doing some low-stress, easy painting.
> 
> I am still working on the Harvest Pull Toy Platter
> by Terrye French. Instead of painting the characters on the platter, I am doing them as 3-d stand-ups. This means painting on both sides, as I want the pieces to be able to be set on a table or really put anywhere. I had shown the first piece last week, which was the candy corn and crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have four additional pieces done of the eight. The Pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witch's Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silly Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot was originally shown in grey, but I decided to go with purple. I often change the colors a bit on patterns to suit my taste.
> 
> I don't know why I enjoy this type of painting so much, but I do. It is fun and relaxing to paint in this style and I enjoy it a great deal.
> 
> I had made a crock pot of chili on Saturday and had leftovers for dinner last night as well. That meant no muss and fuss and no dishes to worry about.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> I love days like that, where nothing is expected of me. But I also love getting back to work as well. Keith has told me before that my days off strongly resemble my working days, and I expect to people on the outside, they do. But it is an entirely different mindset when doing something that I don't have to do - even if it is quite similar to my every day job. And I would think that it attests to how much I enjoy what I do every day. Nothing makes me happier.
> 
> Today I will be working on some new scroll saw designs. There is another deadline that is quickly approaching for the magazine, and I am going to be getting started on that. I then have some additional ideas for the holidays that I want to make for the site so that people have plenty of time to get them done. It is always busy.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend as well. We have been fortunate that the weather here was lovely, and while it is hard to believe that September is gone already, I look forward to seeing what October brings.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Thank you Mr. Roger! I just saw your reply now! Yes - we are rolling . . . rolling . . . rolling down the river! (do do do do do!)



Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*

Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.

Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.

I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.

In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.

In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.










But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.










So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.

I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.



















I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.

I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.

There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.

I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.

But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.

So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.

Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.

For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.

Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.

I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!










Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Sheila, they come to you for the ideas and combinations
The Devil is in the Detail they say and it is those little details
that make the finished projects.
I'm sure that to start I like to see many options and then once I get the
hang of things I can mix and match.
Yes people love boxes, all sorts of boxes and as many themes as you can dream 
up.
If stuck for a gift I make a box or a bowl. That is normally at midnight on the 
previous day.

Have a Sublime day, no pups yet
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Hi, Jamie:
Yes - I often forget that others don't always think like me. Sometimes when changing an idea is something that I see as easy and automatic, there are many who would prefer that everything in the pattern is mapped out for them. That is expected and is why I am doing what I do in the first place.

I have to remind myself to think like a customer instead of like a designer. What may seem like a simple process to me, is in reality not so easy for many of my customers.

Thank you for your thoughts on the subject.

I can't wait to see pictures of the pups! It has to be exciting for you and yours to witness!  I hope all goes well.

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Shirley has sat at her side with a book for over 20hrs 

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


----------



## HamS

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Mozart used many variations on a theme. It is perfectly acceptable in music,why not in wood?


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Good morning Sheila,
I don't think it is cheating to use one design as a spring board for many variations because the off shoots are as unique as the original. Yes they are all keys(or boxes, or what ever) but they are as different as the people cutting them. I enjoy cutting your forest leafs but have a few that sell like hot cakes so I keep a supply of those while satisfying my own liking of all of them.
Hope you and Keith have a great day.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Thanks both Ham and Rick. I really don't think it is cheating either, but I was questioned on making 'more keys' and I began to have some self-doubts. Even though I know that these will be greatly different from the ones I had shown before, I suppose like everyone else, I am still not fully confident in myself. Thank you for the supportive answers. 

I am going to go ahead and make my other versions and see how it goes. You all can be the judge in the end. I hope that you all like what I come up with. 

Thank you ! Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Boxes are a variation on a theme. The enclosure of space. This isn't cheating. There are many ways to enclose space.
To say there are only to be few or only one is a minimalist viewpoint.

Keys can mean different things to different people, there are many ways of designing for this. A definition of variation.

Sometimes people accusing you of cheating are doing so from a position of jealousy, not having come up with the original idea themselves, much less the ability to interpret it in many forms.

Anyway try asking nature, it's been using the same basic design idea (DNA) for over three billion years.

Basically, no, it's not cheating.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Good Morning Sheila. One of the things that I love about your patterns is that you do give many variations. While I love all the Halloween stuff, I don't make Halloween stuff myself so while I wouldn't make the Halloween key ornaments, I will definitely be doing the Christmas ones! And you can never have enough boxes! Looking forward to more box patterns! I am also enjoying your painted variations of your patterns. 
Have a great day. I see some blue sky today after a couple of very wet days.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Thank you as well Martyn and Anna. I am glad you view it as something new. I do believe it is different. Sometimes it is difficult to draw the line between where to end one pattern and begin another. Especially if things are in the same theme. In the past I have split sets up into multiple patterns, but I try not to do that. Bottom line is I like to give a good value to my customers. Sometimes that means describing how to finish a project in multiple ways. Other times it means giving a number of pieces. Knowing that it isn't looked upon as 'cheating' means a lot. 

Sheila


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Sheila

I love the box. That is how I always intended to make some of the boxes I give away.

The keys are excellent and would also make great Christmas ornaments. You are the master for sure.

Arlin


----------



## rance

scrollgirl said:


> *Are "Variations" Considered "Cheating"?*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day lining up the next projects in my head for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. While we are on the first day of October here, in the publishing world, they are getting to closing up the submissions for the March issue. I am used to living in this time warp, as I have been working with the magazine for over fifteen years now and I always seem to be living in multiple seasons at one time. It is just my way of life.
> 
> Even the magazine issues seem to be living in their own parallel universe of time. The Christmas issue hit the stands in August and even though it is barely a week into fall, the projects that are in the current (November) issue have a flavor of both autumn and 'last minute' holiday projects.
> 
> I suppose that is how it needs to be. After all, most of our customers are crafters who do shows and need to have their own stuff done well ahead of whatever season is upon us. If the magazine doesn't give ample time for them to plan out the approaching season, what would be the point? It is a ripple effect that penetrates many layers.
> 
> In any case, what we are working on for that March issue are projects themed with 'romance'. The magazine will be on the stands right after the new year and people will be looking for gifts and trinkets to make for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday. Many of the items in that issue will also serve a dual purpose for weddings, mother's day and a variety of other occasions, so things aren't just specialized for that one day.
> 
> In thinking about what I wanted to do for this issue, I had a couple of ideas. The recent popularity of my Nativity Christmas Box made me realize how many people like boxes. I don't make a lot of boxes, because I don't have a table saw readily available and cutting straight lines for mitered corners is challenging on a scroll saw - even for the best of cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the decorative slotted corners in the box was a pretty good alternative. You didn't have to cut perfectly to get a nice and decent looking joint. I liked the way the corners met and made the box look. It seemed fitting for that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking about doing another box for the issue that we are working on. This time, instead of the Nativity theme, I would have a theme of 'romance.' I had a lot of ideas as to how I would accomplish this to make a project that was nice and would not only be used for Valentine's day, but also for anniversaries, weddings or other romantic occasions. I think it will come out nice and I hope it will be well-received.
> 
> I also had the idea of making some more 'key-styled' ornaments. I have so many ideas for other key themes and I think that they will be something that people will enjoy. My recent Halloween keys were very popular, as were the Nativity themed keys that matched the box. As you can see, there is a lot of variation in each of the styles and even though they are all keys, they are certainly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for making heart themed keys, and I want to have a set with those. I know that they will much different from the previous sets of keys that I had made. I even think they would be wonderful wedding shower favors that would be unique and serve as a wonderful keepsake for those attending, as well as the bride and groom.
> 
> I have had requests as well to make some Christmas themed key ornaments - both scrolled and painted - from people who enjoyed the other patterns. As usual, my head is spinning with ideas and I think that I can do some really fun things with that theme. I haven't seen them done before (in scroll sawing) and I think that it would be something new and exciting for people to make.
> 
> There is part of me that feels that I am 'cheating' when I take a concept and replicate it in different themes. But there is the other part of me that realizes that people have different tastes and want patterns for different items and are LOOKING for variations such as I am describing. I think of my candle trays and how even though I have so many of them available, there are still many, many more designs that I want to do. I also think of my Forest Leaf Series that has been such a strong seller (and STILL IS!) after almost 13 years when I first introduced it.
> 
> I don't like taking one design and planting it into another frame and calling it a "new pattern." While that is helpful to some who can't draw and like slight variations of designs, I feel rather guilty offering things like that as a new idea.
> 
> But making variations of things like the keys and Christmas boxes that are basically the same concept, but different enough in drawing, is something that I feel that my customers would like and appreciate. I welcome any thoughts you have on this idea.
> 
> So for today, I will continue on my path of drawing. I have the basic outline for the box mapped out and I see the fog lifting on the actual design. Yesterday was a day of thought and planning, and while there was not much that I physically created to show for my hard work, the basic foundation for my next several designs was sorted out in my head and created.
> 
> Some people wonder how I can make designing look so "easy." My only answer to that is because they don't see or realize the amount of unseen thought that I put into what I am designing. To some - those days may look like lazy days where nothing is accomplished. In reality, those are the most important times.
> 
> For now, I am going to give these variations that I am thinking about a go. While the concepts may be similar, I think that in the end the outcome(s) will be varied enough to make good patterns.
> 
> Is this cheating? I don't really think so. After all - one thing I find as a designer is that people's preferences and tastes are as unique as each individual. And appealing to as many of them as possible is just good business.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully productive and creative day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart often wrote to his family that certain variations or sections of pieces were so successful that they had to be encored immediately, even without waiting for the entire piece to end. -Emanuel Ax


Is it cheating? Sure it is! But there ain't nothin wrong with that in what you describe. I cheat all the time with my woodworking. Do you think I could ever draw an animal myself? No, but I can take a picture and copy that onto some wood and use that. Or I can take a picture from the web and get inspiration from it. Most all of the time I'll change one thing or another to suit my tastes. I also change things to make it easier to build, or to accomodate a limitation of tools I have available to me. Is that cheating? Sure. But I say go for it anyways.

"There aint nothing new under the sun."


----------



## scrollgirl

*A 'Late' Start *

I'll start out by admitting that I slept TEN hours last night. What the heck was that all about? I woke up sometime around 4am and thought - I'll go back for a bit and the next time I awoke it was 7:30. Wow! Half the day was gone!

It may still seem early to you all, but for someone like me who is a morning person, it may as well be noon.

I haven't had an alarm clock in years and years. When I did, I usually got up long before the alarm went off anyway and eventually just didn't see the need for it. We do keep one handy for those occasions once or twice a year when we have to leave for something or have an early appointment, but other than that, I don't bother.

I was really tired last night, and went to bed somewhere around 9:30. That was early for even my standards, as I am admittedly not a night person. But I was having trouble keeping my eyes open and thought - why fight it?

I tell myself that one of the reasons I rarely get sick is because I stay in tuned with what my body is telling me. While some people tell me that I work too hard or that I am always working, I do want to note that when I really feel like slowing down, I do. Fortunately, it isn't that often that I feel the need.

I think that keeping busy and working hard - especially on things you like to do - is good for you in general. I also think that having a positive attitude helps. A couple of weeks ago Keith was feeling pretty crummy for a couple of days. We live in close quarters and most thought it would be inevitable that I would also catch what he had. But I told myself that I would have nothing to do with that and lo and behold, I am fine. I really do believe in "mind over matter." (Scoff, if you will!)

Attitude certainly does play a large part in our existence.

So I am running a bit behind this morning and I have a full day planned. Unfortunately for the blog here, I am in the midst of drawing and I don't have anything cool to show you all (yet!) I do have a surprise to show later on this week, but I don't dare even hint at it in case something changes. I don't want to get everyone all stirred up for nothing. So I will just have to torment you all by letting you know that it's coming! 

So today's blog will be short and this is about all I have to say. Those of you who have followed over the years may recognize that these lulls in writing usually lead to some good things in the near future. Even though I write here every day and spill my soul to you all, I still like to have a little ceremonious unveiling of what I am working on when it is ready. (But not a moment before!) While things are calm on the writing side here, I am feverishly working on the drawing and creating side on my next project(s) for you all to see. And that really makes it fun!

So enjoy this beautiful Tuesday! Even though I awoke to thick fog this morning, the hazy sunshine has already burned it off and as I look out now I see another beautiful and brilliant autumn day! It is truly perfect!

I'll leave you this morning with a wise saying and a lovely cat picture to go with your morning coffee. Enjoy the season and embrace the day! And don't forget to do something creative! It feeds your soul!










Photograph by Ron Kimball Studios

The moment when you first wake up in the morning is the most wonderful of the twenty-four hours. No matter how weary or dreary you may feel, you possess the certainty that, during the day that lies before you, absolutely anything may happen. - Monica Baldwin


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A 'Late' Start *
> 
> I'll start out by admitting that I slept TEN hours last night. What the heck was that all about? I woke up sometime around 4am and thought - I'll go back for a bit and the next time I awoke it was 7:30. Wow! Half the day was gone!
> 
> It may still seem early to you all, but for someone like me who is a morning person, it may as well be noon.
> 
> I haven't had an alarm clock in years and years. When I did, I usually got up long before the alarm went off anyway and eventually just didn't see the need for it. We do keep one handy for those occasions once or twice a year when we have to leave for something or have an early appointment, but other than that, I don't bother.
> 
> I was really tired last night, and went to bed somewhere around 9:30. That was early for even my standards, as I am admittedly not a night person. But I was having trouble keeping my eyes open and thought - why fight it?
> 
> I tell myself that one of the reasons I rarely get sick is because I stay in tuned with what my body is telling me. While some people tell me that I work too hard or that I am always working, I do want to note that when I really feel like slowing down, I do. Fortunately, it isn't that often that I feel the need.
> 
> I think that keeping busy and working hard - especially on things you like to do - is good for you in general. I also think that having a positive attitude helps. A couple of weeks ago Keith was feeling pretty crummy for a couple of days. We live in close quarters and most thought it would be inevitable that I would also catch what he had. But I told myself that I would have nothing to do with that and lo and behold, I am fine. I really do believe in "mind over matter." (Scoff, if you will!)
> 
> Attitude certainly does play a large part in our existence.
> 
> So I am running a bit behind this morning and I have a full day planned. Unfortunately for the blog here, I am in the midst of drawing and I don't have anything cool to show you all (yet!) I do have a surprise to show later on this week, but I don't dare even hint at it in case something changes. I don't want to get everyone all stirred up for nothing. So I will just have to torment you all by letting you know that it's coming!
> 
> So today's blog will be short and this is about all I have to say. Those of you who have followed over the years may recognize that these lulls in writing usually lead to some good things in the near future. Even though I write here every day and spill my soul to you all, I still like to have a little ceremonious unveiling of what I am working on when it is ready. (But not a moment before!) While things are calm on the writing side here, I am feverishly working on the drawing and creating side on my next project(s) for you all to see. And that really makes it fun!
> 
> So enjoy this beautiful Tuesday! Even though I awoke to thick fog this morning, the hazy sunshine has already burned it off and as I look out now I see another beautiful and brilliant autumn day! It is truly perfect!
> 
> I'll leave you this morning with a wise saying and a lovely cat picture to go with your morning coffee. Enjoy the season and embrace the day! And don't forget to do something creative! It feeds your soul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photograph by Ron Kimball Studios
> 
> The moment when you first wake up in the morning is the most wonderful of the twenty-four hours. No matter how weary or dreary you may feel, you possess the certainty that, during the day that lies before you, absolutely anything may happen. - Monica Baldwin


Hi Sheila when the body needs the sleep that is the best thing
I see your cute cat and raise you four cute boxer puppies








Mama Thembi is a bit out of it as she gave birth to two and had the other two
by section
Shirley has not slept since Monday

Have a wonderful day

Jami


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A 'Late' Start *
> 
> I'll start out by admitting that I slept TEN hours last night. What the heck was that all about? I woke up sometime around 4am and thought - I'll go back for a bit and the next time I awoke it was 7:30. Wow! Half the day was gone!
> 
> It may still seem early to you all, but for someone like me who is a morning person, it may as well be noon.
> 
> I haven't had an alarm clock in years and years. When I did, I usually got up long before the alarm went off anyway and eventually just didn't see the need for it. We do keep one handy for those occasions once or twice a year when we have to leave for something or have an early appointment, but other than that, I don't bother.
> 
> I was really tired last night, and went to bed somewhere around 9:30. That was early for even my standards, as I am admittedly not a night person. But I was having trouble keeping my eyes open and thought - why fight it?
> 
> I tell myself that one of the reasons I rarely get sick is because I stay in tuned with what my body is telling me. While some people tell me that I work too hard or that I am always working, I do want to note that when I really feel like slowing down, I do. Fortunately, it isn't that often that I feel the need.
> 
> I think that keeping busy and working hard - especially on things you like to do - is good for you in general. I also think that having a positive attitude helps. A couple of weeks ago Keith was feeling pretty crummy for a couple of days. We live in close quarters and most thought it would be inevitable that I would also catch what he had. But I told myself that I would have nothing to do with that and lo and behold, I am fine. I really do believe in "mind over matter." (Scoff, if you will!)
> 
> Attitude certainly does play a large part in our existence.
> 
> So I am running a bit behind this morning and I have a full day planned. Unfortunately for the blog here, I am in the midst of drawing and I don't have anything cool to show you all (yet!) I do have a surprise to show later on this week, but I don't dare even hint at it in case something changes. I don't want to get everyone all stirred up for nothing. So I will just have to torment you all by letting you know that it's coming!
> 
> So today's blog will be short and this is about all I have to say. Those of you who have followed over the years may recognize that these lulls in writing usually lead to some good things in the near future. Even though I write here every day and spill my soul to you all, I still like to have a little ceremonious unveiling of what I am working on when it is ready. (But not a moment before!) While things are calm on the writing side here, I am feverishly working on the drawing and creating side on my next project(s) for you all to see. And that really makes it fun!
> 
> So enjoy this beautiful Tuesday! Even though I awoke to thick fog this morning, the hazy sunshine has already burned it off and as I look out now I see another beautiful and brilliant autumn day! It is truly perfect!
> 
> I'll leave you this morning with a wise saying and a lovely cat picture to go with your morning coffee. Enjoy the season and embrace the day! And don't forget to do something creative! It feeds your soul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photograph by Ron Kimball Studios
> 
> The moment when you first wake up in the morning is the most wonderful of the twenty-four hours. No matter how weary or dreary you may feel, you possess the certainty that, during the day that lies before you, absolutely anything may happen. - Monica Baldwin


Now isn't THAT an adorable sight!!!!  Congratulations, "Grampy!" What a nice little family you have there! Tell Shirley to take a long, long nap! Thank you so much for sharing your joy here!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A 'Late' Start *
> 
> I'll start out by admitting that I slept TEN hours last night. What the heck was that all about? I woke up sometime around 4am and thought - I'll go back for a bit and the next time I awoke it was 7:30. Wow! Half the day was gone!
> 
> It may still seem early to you all, but for someone like me who is a morning person, it may as well be noon.
> 
> I haven't had an alarm clock in years and years. When I did, I usually got up long before the alarm went off anyway and eventually just didn't see the need for it. We do keep one handy for those occasions once or twice a year when we have to leave for something or have an early appointment, but other than that, I don't bother.
> 
> I was really tired last night, and went to bed somewhere around 9:30. That was early for even my standards, as I am admittedly not a night person. But I was having trouble keeping my eyes open and thought - why fight it?
> 
> I tell myself that one of the reasons I rarely get sick is because I stay in tuned with what my body is telling me. While some people tell me that I work too hard or that I am always working, I do want to note that when I really feel like slowing down, I do. Fortunately, it isn't that often that I feel the need.
> 
> I think that keeping busy and working hard - especially on things you like to do - is good for you in general. I also think that having a positive attitude helps. A couple of weeks ago Keith was feeling pretty crummy for a couple of days. We live in close quarters and most thought it would be inevitable that I would also catch what he had. But I told myself that I would have nothing to do with that and lo and behold, I am fine. I really do believe in "mind over matter." (Scoff, if you will!)
> 
> Attitude certainly does play a large part in our existence.
> 
> So I am running a bit behind this morning and I have a full day planned. Unfortunately for the blog here, I am in the midst of drawing and I don't have anything cool to show you all (yet!) I do have a surprise to show later on this week, but I don't dare even hint at it in case something changes. I don't want to get everyone all stirred up for nothing. So I will just have to torment you all by letting you know that it's coming!
> 
> So today's blog will be short and this is about all I have to say. Those of you who have followed over the years may recognize that these lulls in writing usually lead to some good things in the near future. Even though I write here every day and spill my soul to you all, I still like to have a little ceremonious unveiling of what I am working on when it is ready. (But not a moment before!) While things are calm on the writing side here, I am feverishly working on the drawing and creating side on my next project(s) for you all to see. And that really makes it fun!
> 
> So enjoy this beautiful Tuesday! Even though I awoke to thick fog this morning, the hazy sunshine has already burned it off and as I look out now I see another beautiful and brilliant autumn day! It is truly perfect!
> 
> I'll leave you this morning with a wise saying and a lovely cat picture to go with your morning coffee. Enjoy the season and embrace the day! And don't forget to do something creative! It feeds your soul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photograph by Ron Kimball Studios
> 
> The moment when you first wake up in the morning is the most wonderful of the twenty-four hours. No matter how weary or dreary you may feel, you possess the certainty that, during the day that lies before you, absolutely anything may happen. - Monica Baldwin


Good Morning Sheila. I think this time of year when the weather is changing our bodies need a bit more rest - that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it! I heard the alarm go off this morning at 7.00am but didn't see the light of day until 8.00am! So much for going to the gym this morning. Better get out and get a walk instead despite the rain.
Enjoy your day. Our sun will be back tomorrow.

Jami, cute picture. Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A 'Late' Start *
> 
> I'll start out by admitting that I slept TEN hours last night. What the heck was that all about? I woke up sometime around 4am and thought - I'll go back for a bit and the next time I awoke it was 7:30. Wow! Half the day was gone!
> 
> It may still seem early to you all, but for someone like me who is a morning person, it may as well be noon.
> 
> I haven't had an alarm clock in years and years. When I did, I usually got up long before the alarm went off anyway and eventually just didn't see the need for it. We do keep one handy for those occasions once or twice a year when we have to leave for something or have an early appointment, but other than that, I don't bother.
> 
> I was really tired last night, and went to bed somewhere around 9:30. That was early for even my standards, as I am admittedly not a night person. But I was having trouble keeping my eyes open and thought - why fight it?
> 
> I tell myself that one of the reasons I rarely get sick is because I stay in tuned with what my body is telling me. While some people tell me that I work too hard or that I am always working, I do want to note that when I really feel like slowing down, I do. Fortunately, it isn't that often that I feel the need.
> 
> I think that keeping busy and working hard - especially on things you like to do - is good for you in general. I also think that having a positive attitude helps. A couple of weeks ago Keith was feeling pretty crummy for a couple of days. We live in close quarters and most thought it would be inevitable that I would also catch what he had. But I told myself that I would have nothing to do with that and lo and behold, I am fine. I really do believe in "mind over matter." (Scoff, if you will!)
> 
> Attitude certainly does play a large part in our existence.
> 
> So I am running a bit behind this morning and I have a full day planned. Unfortunately for the blog here, I am in the midst of drawing and I don't have anything cool to show you all (yet!) I do have a surprise to show later on this week, but I don't dare even hint at it in case something changes. I don't want to get everyone all stirred up for nothing. So I will just have to torment you all by letting you know that it's coming!
> 
> So today's blog will be short and this is about all I have to say. Those of you who have followed over the years may recognize that these lulls in writing usually lead to some good things in the near future. Even though I write here every day and spill my soul to you all, I still like to have a little ceremonious unveiling of what I am working on when it is ready. (But not a moment before!) While things are calm on the writing side here, I am feverishly working on the drawing and creating side on my next project(s) for you all to see. And that really makes it fun!
> 
> So enjoy this beautiful Tuesday! Even though I awoke to thick fog this morning, the hazy sunshine has already burned it off and as I look out now I see another beautiful and brilliant autumn day! It is truly perfect!
> 
> I'll leave you this morning with a wise saying and a lovely cat picture to go with your morning coffee. Enjoy the season and embrace the day! And don't forget to do something creative! It feeds your soul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photograph by Ron Kimball Studios
> 
> The moment when you first wake up in the morning is the most wonderful of the twenty-four hours. No matter how weary or dreary you may feel, you possess the certainty that, during the day that lies before you, absolutely anything may happen. - Monica Baldwin


Yes, Anna - Something must be in the air! I was on my way to the gym today and my car was having "issues". I had just picked it up from the mechanic yesterday for some routine stuff and apparently there was some adjusting to be done. So no gym for me either! :/

Our weather here is beautiful though. Warm and sunny and the perfect fall day! Sometimes you just have to go with the flow though. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Maintenance*

With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.

Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.

I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!

I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.

While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.

With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.

I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .

So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.










Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hear, hear! Great remainder. I certainly agree with repairing worn or used items and keeping them in good to excellent repair as well as the body. Thanks for your daily journal.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


The leaves are starting to change here also and there is snow on all the high peaks around us, one advantage
of living in a valley is the mountain scenery. Hope the new optics are not too expensive.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi, Russell and Gus! Yes, keeping the old things working (including ourselves) is something that takes a bit more time as things age. But I feel it is well worth the effort.

Thanks for stopping by. I wish you both a good day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Good morning Sheila. I agree, we live in such a disposable world that we forget the value of the older things. I took my serger in for service this week and the sales lady was trying to convince me that a new one would be better - mine is over 20years young. It still works like a charm, just needs some servicing so why would I buy a new one!
Enjoy the day. A beautifully sunny Fall day on the westcoast.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Hi, Anna! We have an old fan that we brought up because our "newer" fan was making noise like the bearings were shot (it is only 2 years old). I was astounded at how HEAVY the older fan was! It just shows us how cheap and disposable they make things now. The same with the DeWalt saws. Do you know that the older ones with the "Type 1" motor are 13 lbs heavier than the newer "Type 2" DeWalt saws?? Then people wonder why the new ones don't last as long.

I find it better to keep the older things working as long as possible. It may be a small thing, be if we each made a little difference it would make big difference overall.

Have a great afternoon. We have another beautifully sunny and cool day here! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Celticscroller, know what you mean both my Singer Slantomatic and my Pfaff 332 are still going strong, and I 
service and maintain them myself.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Maintenance*
> 
> With autumn upon us and winter quickly approaching, like it or not there are things we need to do to get ready for the upcoming season. I find this time of year a good time to get everything checked and make sure all is well before the long cold winter.
> 
> Since I am planning to drive to Chicago in a couple of weeks, I took my car in for some routine maintenance. The 'ole girl is nearly ten now, and like all of us who age, some things need to be replaced and others just kind of re-vamped. I am a firm believer in maintenance, and I think it is important to anyone who wants to keep something for a length of time. It does bother me that so many people just seem to let things go, toss them out and replace them with new things. I suppose I am of the generation that wasn't raised on that premise. When things broke or were wearing out, we repaired them and gave them new life, and avoided getting new things when possible.
> 
> I like that most of what I have is that way. I am not saying that I don't like getting new things from time to time, but I also take pride in keeping my stuff in good repair and keeping it working. I often get complements on my car because people can't believe that it is nearly ten. I hope to hang on to it for another twenty years at least!
> 
> I had a doctors check up this week, and today I am heading for the eye doctor. I find that my glasses/contacts need adjusting, as I don't see the computer screen with the clarity that I should be seeing it. In recent weeks, I have made a couple of mistakes on orders when emailing patterns, and I am certain that it isn't from carelessness on my part, but rather than an inability to see.
> 
> While I rectify the errors quickly and without much fuss, I have been finding it uncomfortable and rather straining to read the screen. I know I can enlarge the font of most of the windows that I am reading, but it is a sure sign that perhaps I need another prescription for my eyes. That is the sensible thing to do. So I made the appointment for today and we will see what they think.
> 
> With that said, I have been making progress with my drawings. I hope to get things to the point today where I am almost ready for cutting. My actual goal is to finish all the drawing by tomorrow, and then do some cutting on the weekend. I would be happy with that.
> 
> I did want to thank you all for making September our best month yet on our site! (Prior to that, August was our "best month ever." This is getting to be a trend, I hope!) Both Keith and I really appreciate your support and friendship. It really makes us feel good to know how many people are enjoying our designs. We are growing more than we could have ever hoped for and we know we have all of you to thank for it. There isn't a minute when we don't appreciate each and every one of you. We always try to do our best .
> 
> So it is off to the eye doc for me this morning. Hopefully things will go smoothly and things will be adjusted properly and I will be on my way. The car is still having some work done, and I should get it back in a day or so and she'll be as good as new. When winter comes, we will both be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I have had both my Singer sewing machines for over 20 years - the regular one and the serger. Made well and have many, many hundreds if not thousands of hours on them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*

It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.

My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.

Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.

Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.

Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.

I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.










We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.

I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.

My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.

I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.

I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.

With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out. 

Have a great Friday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Morning Sheila, well thats them for another year.
I went the vari-focal route no line in the lens just like my own eyes 
They said it could take a week to get used to. It took 5 minutes.
I'm off for a cup of milky black Chai

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen.  I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Morning, Jamie! Yes, it does seem that my eyes are just not cooperating, but the doc says it is "normal". Just part of aging I think. It is so important with all that I do to have clear vision. Some have suggested lasik surgery, but I can't bring myself to risk an error and get it done. Glasses and contact will have to do.

I hope the puppies are all doing well and that Shirley has caught up on her sleep. I bet they are adorable!

Enjoy your tea and have a good afternoon! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Moring Shelia - It is funny, I also use two pair of glasses. One at the computer and for scrolling and another for regular purposes. My SUV is 13 years old and has 105K miles on it. as it always has had it's regular maintenance and still runs great. Taking care of things is worth the time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi, Jerrell! At least we have those options. I can't complain because they do help. I just have to up the organization factor so I can tell WHICH glasses I need for WHEN! 

I hope you have a wonderful Friday.  Enjoy your day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Good morning Sheila. It will be interesting to see if what I'm seeing in my head in regards to your new drawings is what you have planned! It's a beautiful sunny Fall day here so it will be a workshop day. 
Enjoy the day and good luck with the car!


----------



## nzmerlin

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi Sheila, I,m now 62 and have had Bi-Focals for about 3 years, they are set for the computer (bottom 1/4 for the keyboard the top 3/4 for the screen).
Then I have a second pair for the workshop ( for reading and the scroll saw) they are okay for reading plans and such but for the following of the lines on the saw I use a Flip Down pair attached to them, they are great for extreme close up.

What your working on looks interesting…..

Cheers *Merlin*


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Drawing my New Designs*
> 
> It's funny how those appointments (no matter how early they are) can mess up the entire day. Yesterday I had an early eye appointment, and even though it only lasted for an hour or so, it took quite a while to get back on track.
> 
> My eyes have been giving me minor problems lately and it was time anyway for my annual checkup. I find that I am having a bit of trouble reading the computer screen - even with my glasses or contacts and as a result, in the past weeks I have been sending out incorrect orders. I usually rectify this as soon as I am notified, but it is just an indication that there were some issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> Without going into many details, I found out that my eyes are just like that. I have different needs for close work and reading than I do for distance, and besides supplementing my contacts with 'readers', there isn't much I can do about it. I tried bi-focal contacts last year, and I found that they didn't really do the job. I felt more comfortable with single vision contacts and glasses, and I just need to use the readers on top of them.
> 
> Now however, I suppose I need two strength of readers. A stronger pair for close work like scroll sawing and painting and reading and a weaker pair for looking at my computer screen. I asked if the prescription could be set for the mid-distance (the computer screen) but then I will lose the acuity when I did things like driving. So that wouldn't work.
> 
> Bottom line is now I have two pair of reader glasses - one at my desk here for my computer screen and another for close work. This is the second eye doctor that came to that conclusion, so I suppose that is just the way it is. Fortunately for me, everything else regarding my eyes is in good order, so I am grateful for that.
> 
> I came home and settled in to drawing my next project. I actually nearly finished the one I was working on, and I will be finishing up the second project today (hopefully). That way I can cut and finish them over the weekend. Below is a sample of what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the March issue for the magazine, which means spring designs are in the air. It is hard to believe that with autumn just beginning we are that far ahead already. Such is the world of publishing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to paint all week, and that makes me a bit sad. I hope to have some time this weekend to step up and get some down time to finish off my little autumn pull toys and get working on some new designs. I received my next assignment from the Painting With Friends group and I want to get started on that as soon as I can. It will be another fun design that I will enjoy bringing to color and life and I have some good ideas already on what I plan to do.
> 
> My car is still at the mechanic, and today I need to take it to a place near Yarmouth where an alignment specialist can give it a look. I have been having some issues with uneven tire wear since I had that accident where I wound up in the ditch nearly five years ago, and I want to get to the bottom of the problem. It may be that some other parts are wearing, as the car is 10 years old and even though I had it aligned a couple of times already this year, it may be a warn part that is causing issues. The guy that I am taking it to is known for his excellent work, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of things. I wish I would have known about him in April, as I would have surely saved myself doing things over again and gone there in the first place. But I know about him now and that is good.
> 
> I don't want to drive to Chicago if there is something even slightly "off" with the car, as I think it would cause even more issues further down the line. I hope he can pinpoint it and fix it so we can go with a clear mind.
> 
> I have also spent part of the week planning the trip and lining up some teaching along the way. Keith and I look forward to seeing people and teaching some classes in scroll sawing and also painting. Add that to seeing my friends and family (and meeting my grand daughter) and it will be a great time. I look forward to it and know that the time will go by quickly.
> 
> With that said, its time for me to get to work. I want to finish up my drawing today so that I can get cutting tomorrow. I am excited about the new designs and can't wait to cut them out.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi, Anna and Merlin. Sorry I was so late in my reply. I got caught up in some things here today.

It is a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia, but I understand that rain is on the way. It seems that everyone west of us is getting rained on. It is inevitable that it will come our way. But that is OK. I have some insides stuff to do the next few days.

I am trying to get used to swapping glasses Merlin. If anything, I will lose a couple of pounds from constantly getting up to get the pair that I need that I accidentally carried off with me when I walked away from the computer, etc. But I will get used to them before long I am sure. Now I understand why people wear them around their neck. Maybe that will be a future option. 

Have a good evening both of you. It is getting close to the time when I turn in now, but I wanted to stop again and say 'hi'.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Black Beauty*

I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!

At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)

Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw! 










Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !

Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.

The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.










With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!

For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:










As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.

So why the new saw??

I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.

Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.

So back to the story . . .

Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!

I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.

Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)

We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.

I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!










I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)










The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.

The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself. 










Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.

So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!

I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!










Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?

I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Nice saw Sheila 
I'm sure you will get a lot of fun from it
It looks gorgeous as well
I'm sure that you smile every time you look at it

Time for some Black Chai and with ham sandwich for lunch
Hae a Sublime day

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Thanks Jamie! How are those little cute babies doing? I hope they are all well and I hope that you and Shirley caught up on your sleep. I will take some time for some lunch, but I am more excited than ever about working, as you can imagine. I just may have to cut my first project out before finishing up the drawing on my next - just to try the saw. It has been here nearly a full day and I haven't cut on it yet. Hard to believe! 

I wish you a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


sweet deal sheila
alway good to have a spare
especially one as good as this one

i bought the 30" one years ago
(the table tilted on it)
and was making these 'southwest' style boxes
with a spiral blade
(i needed the 'mesas' to have sharp upper corners
like they do in real here









thru two layers of 3/4" exotics
and switching the tops and bottoms
then re-sawing them into two boards
and gluing them to a cedar backer 
(also re-sawn)
and spacing them apart the thickness of the blade cut
that i filled with colored epoxy
so the parts have a constant 'highlight' glow between them

my ex got it when we broke up
then had some problems with the blade holder
the company (then in canada)
was being bought out by someone else
and no replacement parts were available
or any help offered

she had some tool guy try and fix it
but he declared it not possible

i went and fixed it myself
with nuts and bolts from the hardware store

it is still running as far as i know

thanks for the link 
i hope to get another 
maybe when i finish the ongoing new shop


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


The box is beautiful David! All the projects you do are so precise and intricate! They always blow me away!

I wonder if the holder would be available at this point. The company is pretty 'settled' and they may have a solution for you. That 30" saw is a monster! I know some who have it though and like you, they love it! For myself - I don't like doing larger pieces. I like the ability to spin them around easily without regards to the edges. I find that my arms are not long enough for the really big stuff (even the 21" pieces) and my eyes don't focus that far away from the saw table. But that is me and my eye issues. 

I know it is extravagant for me to get this! I am still trying to get over it in my mind. Part of me (a small part!) feels guilty having such a nice saw when the one I had was perfectly nice. But the 'backup' story is valid, and it IS my livelihood. So I justify it that way. And as I said, I don't spend on shoes and diamonds and other stuff like that. We all have our weaknesses, I suppose.

Have a great Saturday. I hope your shop is coming along nicely.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Whoop-Whoop…....Do the happy dance for a new saw… lol


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


what i need is enough 'throat' (or depth)
to be able to do the cuts into the blade
and even though the spiral blades can cut in any direction
making those sharp corners sideways of from the back
just doesn't 'feel' right

these boxes are up to 21" long
and may be up to 8"wide
(so the boards are up to 29" long)
when i have two the same (book-matched)
i cut one end on one end of one board
(continuous folded corner)
and the other end of the other board
(folded corner too)

when the box comes together
two diagonal corners are folded
and the other two diagonal ones are 'book-matched'
mirror images of each other

making the mesas go around the box without a grain change 
or 'start - stop' effect 
that happens in a single board
that is 'in - sink' 
on three corners 
but not the beginning and end of the board one
(i hope that isn't to confusing)


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Congrats on the new saw, Sheila.

Nothing to feel guilty about, you do enough work with them to require a great 2nd saw.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


I can't see how putting a superb piece of equipment in the hands of a master is spoiling them (you).


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Good for You Sheila!
Nothing wrong with indulging and spoiling yourself, once in a while…
If it cuts anywhere near as good as it looks, you should be happy with it for a l-o-n-g time!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Congratulations Sheila (and Keith)! It's an investment not an indulgence. That tilting head is awesome! HMMM Painting vs 'playing' (Oh I mean familiarizing yourself) with new saw this weekend…hmmm Have a great one!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Oh Sheila, I'm SO happy for you! I'm still excited about my extravagant purchase of an Excalibur earlier this year. It is so smooth, quiet, and steady that I can run it for 8 or more hours straight without getting real tired. The hardest part of working that long at it is trying to stand up at the end! LOL You know you're getting old when…
Best wishes!
I had a lot of fun at the craft show running my little New Rogers pedal driven scroll saw. I am impressed with how efficient it is and how quickly it cut. It has a drill arbor built in so you can drill pilot holes without getting up! There was a steady crowd watching the saw all day long.
DanK


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


I think most of the woodworkers here would agree that you are a very wonderful "brat" and deserve to be
spoiled by having a top notch machine and that the scroll sawyers might just have a little bit of envy going,
but we will just have to live with it. Very good business investment also, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Good morning Sheila. With the amount of work you do another great saw is an investment and what a beauty it is! May you and Keith have many happy years playing and creating on it. Looking forward to hearing how you find it in comparison to your green Excalibur.
Have a fun weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Thank you all for the encouraging comments. I spent the day working on the saw a bit and it is really a wonderful piece of machinery. I couldn't ask for anything nicer! It really makes what I do a complete pleasure. I am glad that I took the plunge and have this new toy. The other Ex-21 will be on deck for us so it is here if needed. I already loved my work, but I think I will love it even more.  I appreciate all the nice things you say as well.

Sheila


----------



## socrbent

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Question from a scroll saw rookie - I don't see the hold down in your photos. Do you use one? Why?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


I never use the hold down. It was off of the saw before I took it out of the box. They are clumsy and get in the way and serve no purpose. When scrolling, the pressure you use to hold the piece down varies as you turn and maneuver the wood. No static hold down can do that. As a result, you make more mistakes trying to work with it in place and I feel that it is more dangerous than anything. I know I am not alone in thinking this. Your fingers are the only hold down you need.

Enjoy your new hobby and if you have any questions, just let me know! I will do my best to help you or find someone who can! 

Sheila


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Sheila

It is something long due for you and you desirve it. I was given a Dewalt saw and I like it alot, however, I know that the Excalibur is the best. I know you are excited and I would be to for such a fine tool

There is a LJ here goes by REO that told me he would build me a lathe that would help me while I sit down. He will be building it from scratch. He and his wife came to my house in June to take measurements and I am excited to hopfully build it this year.

All the Best
Arlin


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


*Wonderful Sheila!! * I know you will love it! I'm green with envy … but really can't complain as my Excalibur has entered into its 30th year of service, with plenty more good years ahead!!! Happy scrolling


----------



## socrbent

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Thanks for the advise and here's wishing you many good years with your new scroll saw.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Sheila,

This is very exciting! You certainly do deserve it. HOWEVER. . . I think Excalibur should have *given *you one since you are such an incredible promoter of their scroll saw. You would be a valuable investment for Excalibur and giving you their very best saw would be extremely cheap and effective advertising for them. Just saying . . .

Enjoy it . . . and thanks for letting us enjoy it, too, through your enthusiastic excitement.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Thanks again everyone. They did give me a good price on it which helped defray the shipping costs, etc. But I think it is important for people to know that I got the saw because I love the saw and think it is the best one on the market. Both Keith and I agree on that. On my Facebook page, someone stated that it was the same as the DeWalt, just more money. Obviously the person who commented never used both. Nothing could be further from the truth.

That doesn't mean that all other saws are "bad." My older DeWalt served me well and still works OK for easier cutting. But the Excalibur is a higher level of precision, which DOES make a difference no matter what anyone says. Add that precision to the ease of blade change, tilting head and excellent service from Seyco and there is little else to discuss. (I understand that Axminster in England has an excellent reputation for customer service as well!) Conversely, I understand that Australia has its issues with the General International tools. I haven't heard anything in quite a while though, so I hope that is improving.

Bottom line is that we were happy enough with our first saw to get another. We wouldn't have done that if we didn't think it was the best saw around. We feel it suits us perfectly and look forward to many years of service from it. 

Sheila


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


You've hit the nail on the head there Sheila!
In my book Excalibur ranks 100% ... the proof for me is the fact that mine has held up to 30 years of torture, maintenance free to boot! I researched and tested many before making my decision way back then, and have never looked back. 
I also have a DeWalt scroll saw up at the lake, which serves me well. Both are masterful machines, but anyone who actually uses both machines extensively can tell the difference in performance. Excalibur wins!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


The only ones that don't agree Elaine seem to be the ones that haven't tried both for any length of time. I honestly respect each person's individual preferences. But for the most part I can't see the overall advantage (except price) of the DeWalt over the Excalibur. I realize that the DeWalt is the limit of what many can afford, and I understand that. It is a decent saw and hopefully they will be issue free using it. But in my book, the Ex is just better. (I also think it is better than the more expensive RBI saw as well as the Heagner for assorted reasons. Again - only my opinion)

Thanks for your input. Sheila


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Congrat's on the beautiful new scroll saw!!! I love the picture of you looking up, you remind me of a cute little girl that just got what she wanted from Santa!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Thank you Dennis and Congratulations again on your book! 

Yes - it is sweet to have such a precision machine to work with. It will certainly help me improve my skills. 

Sheila


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Hello Sheila, I'm glad to have found this your post.
I have my 30th Anniversary Edition NEW Excalibur scroll saw and I'll have to change the number EX21-C64A!

Is it easy to replace?

Thanks for sharing!

António Guerreiro.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


I don't know what you are speaking of Antonio. I have never had to tear it down. :/

Sheila


----------



## SCR0LL3R

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Hi Antonio,

Do you have to replace the whole assembly C64A? or just the long drive link (C64)?

We replaced just the upper drive link on the older green Excalibur and it was fairly simple in my opinion. You do really need the repair instructions though as they help a lot. I wish I still had them so I can share. You might be able to get them from your contact that is sending you the parts. Or they may automatically include the instructions.


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Hi Keith,

I need to replace whole assembly C64A.

I contacted my dealer http://www.axminster.co.uk/

I contacted Ray and his team, and unfortunately did not tell me the warranty and instructions for the installation of new parts!
I was a little sad and disappointed. But it'll settle.

Keith, thanks for your help!


----------



## Toninho

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Hello Sheila,
Wondered was easy to replace parts of your green EX21!

Keith helped me with your comment!

Thank you and I also love my new EX21!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Black Beauty*
> 
> I know . . . I am a spoiled brat!
> 
> At least I feel that way this morning. How can I not when I am so fortunate to now own a "Special Edition" of the FINEST scroll saws made? Oh - and it is actually PRETTY as well! After all, for someone like me who's other job is an artist, it is an extra bonus to have such a fine piece of machinery color coordinate with the rest of the house. Especially since it sits in the corner of my kitchen. Ah . . . but now I am sounding like a GIRL and you are losing respect for my skills! But even you guys have to admit - you also LIKE when your favorite tools look nice as well. (Come on! I have see how you guys act when you get a new table saw or tool bench or truck! It doesn't mean that that's the only consideration - just an added plus!)
> 
> Yesterday, after a couple weeks of waiting and struggling to get it over the border, the nasty UPS people brought a box to my door. I had been anticipating its arrival for several days now, and after going back and forth about custom charges and such, it was finally released and made it from Texas to my home here in Nova Scotia. It was my NEW 30th Anniversary Edition Excalibur scroll saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the "spoiled brat" part . . . !
> 
> Many of you who read know that I have had a 21" Excalibur for over a year and a half now. We upgraded from a DeWalt back in March of 2011. After having a DeWalt for 13 years, it was time to look into a new saw. I had heard that the Excaliburs were good and thought I would give one a try. I must say, I was not disappointed.
> 
> The saw is amazing. Not only did it run a great deal smoother than my DeWalt, one thing that I really loved about it was the tilting head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the bevel cuts I do for my candle trays and self-framing pictures and plaques, this was really a great feature. It allowed me to keep the work piece on a level table and the saw blade was at an angle instead of holding the piece on an angle to cut the bevel cuts. What a difference that made!
> 
> For the most part it has been a wonderful 2.5 year relationship with my saw. It did have trouble once when the upper arm linkage broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the "old linkage assembly" is pictured on the top and the bolt snapped. We were sent a new linkage assembly, which is the bottom one, in which they change it to be one piece. Much stronger and more reliable! Once we changed it, the saw has been running trouble free.
> 
> So why the new saw??
> 
> I received a message from Ray at Seyco that they had just a couple of the new 30th Anniversary Edition saws left. I have been sending people to Ray every since I purchased my saw from him 2.5 years ago. The excellent service and customer care that Ray gives is second to none, and even though I live a far cry from Texas, any questions or issues (as the one mentioned above) that I had with the saw were taken care of swiftly and competently. And I am not alone in this opinion.
> 
> Just about every person that has been in touch or dealt with Seyco and Ray have been happy. Even if they didn't purchase their saw from him, Ray is helpful and probably knows more about the Excalibur saw than anyone on the planet. He has even intervened for people who have purchased the saw from companies who don't have what we would call stellar customer service and helped whomever needed help. I send everyone who inquires to him, and I have never regretted it at all. I will continue to do so as long as he is in business.
> 
> So back to the story . . .
> 
> Ray had thought that I might like one of the limited edition saws. He knows that I enjoy showing the saw to people and that I loved mine and thought he would ask if I would like to "upgrade". I absolutely jumped at the chance!
> 
> I had been going back and forth in my mind as to get one of the Special Edition saws or not. After all, there was nothing wrong with our own saw. The only real difference besides the linkage (which ours was already changed) was the color and out appearance. The new Excaliburs all have the upgraded linkage assembly. They also have the ability to easily attach a dust collection system. Now that is probably a silly reason to get a new saw (that is where the "brat" part comes in!) but after I talked myself out of it, we just had the best two months ever on our website and when it was offered to me, I just couldn't resist. It seemed like one of those "meant to be" things, so I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Besides, when we do our production work, Keith and I both use our saws at the same time. Up until now, Keith used our green Excalibur and I used the DeWalt. With us being in the business of scroll sawing, and living in rural Canada, we realize that there is no way we cannot have a back up saw if something goes wrong or breaks. Even though Ray mailed out the part the same day we called him, it was over a week before it arrived here. We had the DeWalt as a back up but were very happy to get the Excalibur up and running again. It is really important to our business to have an 'extra' saw here so we aren't crippled at times like this. (How's that for rationalization??)
> 
> We probably will sell the DeWalt, as it is still a decent saw, although it is getting old and a little 'loose'. For someone who is used to a cheap saw, it is still a step up and will be an advantage. We will keep our old Ex-21 near by for when we have production type orders or as a spare, and we will feel good knowing we have two great machines. It is like an insurance policy.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to have the new saw. We carefully unpacked the box. My two inspectors (Pancakes and Richard) made sure that everything was in order. To be honest, I think they liked the box better than what was in it, but that's a cat for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way they packed the saw for shipping. It was bolted to a piece of plywood and came in perfect shape. (That's Pancakes checking out the Gold Powder Coated Table)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw is very similar to the previous versions, but it also has added holes and an attachment underneath for dust collection (I don't know if we will use that though) and of course, the color is no longer green, but black. Only the Special Edition 30th Anniversary saws have gold accents. But from here on, all Excaliburs will be black and silver.
> 
> The Anniversary Edition owners will also receive a gold plate, engraved with their name on it as well. My saw will have Sheila Landry Designs on it, as it is for both Keith and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it is just beautiful! We spent a short amount of time re-adjusting things and getting everything in perfect alignment and ready to cut. Ray does this to all the saws that leave his place in Texas, but after shipping, we wanted to fine tune it a bit. Keith wrote an article called Excalibur Scroll Saw Tuning that we have on our site that explains that process in detail. We feel it is imperative to make sure the saw is set properly if it is to perform at its best.
> 
> So that is my exciting news for today! I did finish up drawing one of the two projects that I am working on, but I need to still do more drawing on the second one. As you can imagine, I was pretty excited about the new saw and I spent the rest of the day setting things up and talking about it on Facebook. It is hard not to gloat (just a little bit!) when you get such a nice piece of machinery! I can't wait to use it and teach it to make some fun projects!
> 
> I am really happy that I made the decision to get it. While it is an extravagance, and something that I probably didn't NEED, I spend so much time and energy with my work here that it is a treat that I just couldn't resist. Besides, how can you deny how awesome it looks in my little kitchen shop?? It is certainly a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls like shoes, I guess I like tools and equipment. But that isn't all bad, is it?
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. Have fun and I hope you get the chance to do something creative!


Please let us know how you do. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Saw - New Projects*

I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!

I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.

Speaking of keys . . .

I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )

Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.

With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!

So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.

With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)

What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.

Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.

I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)










I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)

The results were near perfect!










The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.

The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.










The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices. 

Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.

Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.

Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.

Decisions, decisions . . .

I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.

I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.

Happy Sunday!

Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
Matt Groening


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


They are very nice, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Thank you Lee! Happy Sunday to you! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


nice first use of that new saw sheila
very smooth and clean lines 
on these keys

if keith doesn't want to make them
maybe he could make locks for them 
that should keep him busy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


No, Keith does his own thing. My issue with him is that he wants to throw out my scraps of wood (which ALL of these were made from!) There are a couple of small boxes of "odds and ends" that I keep and he doesn't like "clutter." I am from the 'waste not, want not' school of thought and I like keeping them. He accuses me of hoarding. (good-natured-ly, of course!) I like to use these small pieces when I can, just to 'show him'.

Yes - keeping him busy in other directions works well. I have used that tactic in battles with much success! 

Sheila


----------



## woodb1

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Looks great Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Thank you woodb1!!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Good morning Sheila,
I really like your new keys and locks! I never get rid of pieces of wood until I don't feel safe cutting it then it goes into a dog food bag until I go to my b-i-l's camp where it goes into the fire pit. Congrats on the new saw. I would like to invest in one but can't justify it as long as the 788 is still running.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


I honestly can think of about 50-100 different key shapes, Rick. As you may have noticed, all of these designs have heart influence. I could have easily done a dozen, but when things are published in the magazine, there is a limited amount of pattern space for each project. I may do a secondary heart themed set for my own site, as these won't be released for several months.

I know what you mean with your saw. My DeWalt is running and is still what most people will feel is "adequate". Add to that a perfectly good EX21 green saw that is only 2.5 years old. (Thus the self label of "brat!") If this were not my profession, there would be no way to justify it other than an 'accidental' nudge to knock the old saw off of the stand! (wink, wink!) Naaaa! I wouldn't recommend that! 

It is nice to see that the subsequent EX21's are going back to black. Black and silver is also really cool looking. Reminds me of the Raiders football team! I hope on your next saw, you decide to get the Excalibur. I really think you will notice a positive difference. You'll know when the time is right.

Have a great day Rick!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Sheila those keys are real sweet as are the escutcheon plates they
look nice and delicate.
Spare machine. I have a spare or alternate for every operation
I've drill drivers with batteries never out of the box, but if I buy on 
special instead of in a rush I win both ways and I can always use them as gifts 

Night All

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Good evening Sheila. Love the keys and the locks. Your new toy is working well! Throw out pieces of wood - never! Small pieces have so many uses, small ornaments, intarsia, etc.etc. 
A beautiful Fall day here. Just came in from the workshop to cook supper. Love these days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


*So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) *

Shelia, I have known a few self employed who were not overly ambitious. Fortunately for them, their wives were!

Those keys area fantastic design.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Sheila the key/lock romance theme is lovely. I really like the arrow and heart one, very clever. Glad you are getting to use some of your 'hoard'. I have similar boxes of good little pieces that my husband just shakes his head about. He doesn't like to admit that he gets into the scrap box almost as much as I do!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Nicely presented/explained, and beautifully done Sheila. Also sounds like you will be really enjoying that new saw. Good to hear such positive feedback and comments.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Saw - New Projects*
> 
> I had planned on finishing up my drawings for the next design that I am sending to the magazine yesterday. But with that new saw sitting in the corner there just BECKONING to me, there was no way that I could NOT spend some time on it!
> 
> I suppose that one good thing about owning your own business is that you get to decide what needs to be done (and when!) So much of what we self-employed people do is self-goverened. (Humm . . . could that be why so many self-employed people aren't successful? I wonder . . . ? ) I think the key to that is knowing when you can slide things around a bit and knowing when you can't. Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) we need to learn that for ourselves.
> 
> Speaking of keys . . .
> 
> I don't know what my obsession is with scrolling keys lately. When I was looking at some antique and Steampunk things on Pinterest, I came across a bazillion (that actually came up as a word on spell check!) different kinds of incredibly beautiful antique style keys. Weren't the old keys lovely? Each one is a work of art in itself. It kind of makes me want to start a collection. (Shhh! Don't let Keith hear that!  )
> 
> Keys and scrolling seem to go hand in hand. I look at just about everything in terms of how it would be scrolled or painted - or both - and keys are a find candidate for some lovely fretwork.
> 
> With the next issue that I am looking to contribute for the magazine being February, I thought a lovely set of keys and matching locks would make a nice project. Not only would they make cool Valentine ornaments, but also (I think) lovely favors for weddings and wedding showers. Wouldn't it be nice to take home a pretty scrolled key ornament as a wedding remembrance? It beats the heck out of those pastel almonds that you nearly break your teeth on!
> 
> So what I did was draw up six sets of keys and locks that had a heart theme that would make some nice favors.
> 
> With the new saw arriving just at the perfect time (right when they were ready to cut) I decided to give it a trial run using six different types of hard wood. I have a couple of SMALL boxes of hardwood pieces that are around 1/8 - 3/16" thick that Keith is always threatening to discard (EGADS!!! NO!!!) because he thinks the pieces are too small to use for anything (NEVER!!) I figured by using a variety of them, I would not only have an interesting presentation for my ornament set, but I would also quietly show him how much I NEED these scraps or my projects. (I think it worked! I didn't say a word but made sure that I picked the different wood right in front of him so he could SEE how handy it was for me to have those scraps!)
> 
> What I did was stack cut each key with a layer of birch plywood underneath. This way I would have an additional set for (you guessed it!) painting and decorating, and I would have the hardwood set as well. Besides, the extra resistance that the plywood layer offers is something that makes the thin wood much easier to control and cut. I always recommended cutting layers when working with thin wood such as this. You get twice as many pieces in the same amount of time spent cutting as another bonus.
> 
> Usually you can use a couple of layers of plywood, but some of the wood that I used, such as the jatoba, was so hard and dense it only needed one layer beneath it. I also used a layer of packaging tape over the pieces, even though I stuck the pattern on using full sheet labels with the pattern printed on it. Typically, the adhesive in the labels is sufficient to prevent burning on hard wood, but with the dense wood that I was using, it didn't hurt to take the extra precaution and add a layer of tape. Whether necessary or not, I will say that there is not one burn mark in the batch, and that I only used one Olson Mach blade for all twelve pieces. It pays to know how to set things up.
> 
> I have to say that cutting went very well. (Diana - the picture of me getting the saw dirty is for you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I am sure it is not my imagination that this saw was even smoother than my previous one. Perhaps it was because Ray had it fine tuned prior to shipping and even though we needed to readjust it and square it, it had virtually NO front to back movement on the blade, allowing pinpoint control. I did keep the saw at about 75% speed for most of the cutting. In the end, the last pieces I did was the rock hard jatoba, and I kicked the speed up a bit because my blade was at that point getting a bit dull. I wouldn't have been surprised if it had broken, but I wanted to see how far I could push it and it did not break. I did slow down my feed rate a bit though and I let the saw do the work. Patience is the key when at this point of cutting. (No pun intended!)
> 
> The results were near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woods used for these keys were birch, padauk, yellow heart, walnut, cherry and jatoba. Each ornament will consist of two pieces - the key and matching lock - tethered together with a beautiful ribbon. I am pleased with them and I think they came out nice.
> 
> The pieces shown here are oiled, but not yet sprayed with lacquer. I needed to allow them to 'dry' overnight. You can still see the wonderful natural colors of the wood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plywood set has also been sanded, and has had a couple of coats of acrylic paint applied. Today I will be adding some finishes and embellishments to them to make them look amazing. You know that I just can't have one version of a project like these. It's all about choices.
> 
> Besides finishing those up, I have two options to fill my day.
> 
> Option one is to continue to draw the next pieces, which will also be a submission for this issue. I have it mapped out, but need to continue to finish the drawings up before I can cut it.
> 
> Option two is to paint the rest of my little prim pull toys and enjoy the day. I had promised myself that I would take time to do my own thing at least once in the week and it has been a week since I worked on them. I am leaning toward that because I want to be true to myself and allow myself these days of non-work related fun. I think that in the long run it will make me happier and more productive.
> 
> Decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> I don't think that can be a wrong answer to that one. Either way, I will be having fun and enjoying myself.
> 
> I am thrilled with the performance of the new saw and I can't wait to cut the next project. Those of you who read often know that my days at the saw are among my favorite. Now it will be the case even more so. But painting is my favorite as well. And so is drawing. I guess I am in a good place.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Take some time to do something that you really enjoy. I hope you are lucky like me and have many choices of which way to have fun. It is a great problem to have.
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Living creatively is really important to maintain throughout your life. And living creatively doesn't mean only artistic creativity, although that's part of it. It means being yourself, not just complying with the wishes of other people. -
> Matt Groening


Ahh yes, always fun looking at all your eye-candy projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Little Work - A Little Play*

I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.

I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.

It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.

It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.

I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.

These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.

Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.

I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.

After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?

Wrong.

I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.

So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.

With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."

I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:










He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.

The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:










I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.

I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.

So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.

I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.

Happy Monday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila remember "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" 
When we work for ourselves we can be hard task masters
You did right, have fun and then the work becomes fun. 

Have a great day Work Rest or Play.

Jamie


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


I appreciate your thoughts Sheila. I am full time care giver for my 93 yr old mother. That is a 7 day a week job and doesn't leave much me time. I manage to get on the computer before she gets up. Today is laundry so doesn't leave much time after fixing meals. I am 74 so not as spry as I once was. I have been bowling one night a week but they have been trying to make me feel guilty about that. Enough ranting as maybe now I will be in a better mood when she gets up.
Keep up the posting as I look forward to it each morning.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Jamie - you are right - as you usually are. I know that in my head, but after struggling to make my business work for so many years, it is hard to allow myself even half a day off. But I know I need it in order to keep fresh and excited about it. 

Kepy - you are in a tough spot. I am so glad to hear you stick to your guns with bowling. You NEED that time to refresh and not have the responsibility of someone (even though you love her very much) 24/7. "They" should understand that taking that time will enable you to be a better caretaker for your mom in the long run. It is easy for other people to judge - especially when they are outside looking in. You take your time and enjoy it - guilt free! 

I wish you both a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


*Kepy,* chin up you also need YOU time
Stick to your guns and let them keep their guilt
trips to themselves. 

Have a wonderful day.

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


I agree Sheila and Jamie. Everyone needs "me" time to do the fun things that help us get through our days. Enjoy your bowling Kepy!
I love these scarecrows - they made me smile. Keeping them in eyesight is a good reminder to have your "me" times Sheila! I might just have to get into doing Fall/ Halloween stuff! I am usually focussed on Christmas stuff at this time of the year.
Another beautiful sunny Fall day here. Love it - it extends my workshop time!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi, Anna! I am glad to hear you are getting your shop time. My time at the saw is way too short. Still drawing here, but hopefully I will have the project ready to cut before long. 

I hope you have a great day as well!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Work - A Little Play*
> 
> I often write about the importance of balance in our lives. I think the subject comes up so often (at least for me) because achieving balance isn't something that just happens and then we are done with it. It is something that needs to be adapted as a lifestyle and attended to continuously. As soon as we forget about trying to keep a balance, something always seems to come along to upset things and throw them out of kilter. But that is just how life is.
> 
> I often have aspirations of taking one day off per week and doing just what I want to do, not what is required for my business. This only makes sense, as one would think that working continually on even a job that is pleasurable would become somewhat taxing if it is forced upon us every single day. It is as if we had a favorite food - such as lasagna - and day after day after day we had a plate in front of us that we were required to eat. It wouldn't take long to look at it with disdain and find no pleasure in eating it at all.
> 
> It isn't always that cut and dry when dealing with situations from every day life. Especially something complex such as a home based business. While it is easy for some to say "you need a day off" or "you deserve a day off" - they may be right, but in actuality, there are things that still need to be done that in good conscience I can't walk away from or ignore.
> 
> It is at these times when things turn rather grey that I find that I have to pick and choose what I will attend to and what can wait until the following day when our business is considered open. But that isn't always easy.
> 
> I find myself waking up some days and thinking that I will take a day "off" but then the business needs a couple of things here and there. An email from a customer comes in with a simple question. An order is places that only takes a minute to fill. There is just a bit left to do on a drawing that I am working on and I have the urge to spent just a bit of time completing it.
> 
> These things are all harmless in themselves, but many times I wind up getting pulled in to one thing after another and soon it turns into pretty much what I would call a "working day." I am not saying that is bad, but the funny part is that I don't usually even realize it until it is well into the afternoon and I start having to think about supper before I have spent any free time doing what I want to do at all. It is funny how it slips up on me.
> 
> Yesterday was kind of like that. I had declared that I wanted to take a day "off", but I began just finishing up a couple of things that I didn't get done on Saturday. I never mind the orders coming in, and I probably won't ever change the fact that I get them out as soon as they come in - no matter what the day - but the other stuff kind of got hold of me and before I realized it, it was nearly 3pm and I hadn't even started on my own play time.
> 
> I did work on the plywood key ornaments, as well as do some finishing on the hard wood ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post. I was just going to do one or two things to them, but soon I found myself caught up in finishing them almost completely. While that is good for work, I found myself feeling a little put out with myself because the stuff that I had planned to do for my own enjoyment was sitting on the table looking at me, untouched.
> 
> After I consciously realized this, I almost threw in the towel and abandoned the "day off" plan altogether. After all, I had a business to run and it was going to be a busy week ahead. How could one more day of work actually hurt me? It had to be good to progress on things for the good of the business - right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I kind of felt a small pang of resentment building up. Nothing big, but I caught myself thinking "I NEVER get to do what I like to do" and even though I have my heart and soul poured into my work, I know that even a hint of those feelings were not good. I needed to attend to them.
> 
> So I stopped right then and there and I cleaned up everything and set out to do what I had intended to do all along - spend some time doing my own "fun" painting. While I feel that all painting is "fun" I think there are different feelings involved when we are painting for ourselves and for profit. It doesn't mean that you don't like doing something for profit, it just takes on a different persona when you are doing something only for your own pleasure and nothing else. And I think that it is important to our well-being to do so every once in a while. This not only goes for painting, but for woodworking or any other hobby-turned-business that we find ourselves doing. It helps us re-discover those feelings of joy that we had when we just started out and keeps our passion for our craft alive.
> 
> With that said, I will save the "work" pieces that I finished until tomorrow's post to show you. For today, I will show you what I did for "fun."
> 
> I worked on two additional pieces from the Harvest Pull Toy pattern by Terrye French that I had started a couple of weeks ago. I now have 7 of the 8 pieces done and I will try to complete the final piece later on this week. These designs were intended to be painted on a large platter, but I chose to make them three dimensional stand up decorations. They are fun and whimsical and very relaxing for me to do. Painting someone else's designs is much more relaxing for me than painting my own, as I am always thinking on my own and with painting others' directions, it takes very little effort and stress. The first one is a scarecrow and candy corn piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute and I love the colors. I may have to add some Glamour Dust Paint on his shirt though. All of the pieces so far have some sparkle to them and I want him to fit in.
> 
> The second piece is a scarecrow as well. This time it is only his head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I would add sparkle here, as I don't want him to look odd. believe it or not, I do use the sparkles with some discretion. (not really, but sort of!) I may add some to his hat, but I am unsettled on that. If I do, they will be very subtle.
> 
> I only have one piece left to go as I said. Then I will take a picture of everything together. I am not quite sure where I will display these as of yet, but I have left them sitting here in the open since I began working on them and I do think they are darling and add to whatever room they occupy. I am sure I will find something to do with them.
> 
> So that is all I have to show for today. A little of this and a little of that. I think in the long run I had a pretty good and productive weekend - both in the work area and also in the play area. I almost lost the play part altogether, but with a little self-awareness and self-observation, I was able to pull the day out of the fire.
> 
> I look at these two little pieces that I finished up and I no longer have feelings of longing and resentment. (Not that they were strong, but they were creeping up in all honesty.) Today I can face what I need to do for my work with a fresh attitude and give it the enthusiasm it deserves. I wouldn't have those feelings if I hadn't stopped for a couple of hours and had some fun on my own.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday. As the sun is coming up, it looks like a beautiful, yet overcast day. I expect it may rain even. But for me it will be a day of fun and accomplishment and a fresh start to a new week that will hopefully bring many new and exciting things. It's all good.
> 
> Happy Monday!


The "domino" effect, is, well, just like you said, gonna do this, OH, wait, gotta do that, .... Whoops, wait, gotta do that.. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

*Different Finishes on My Key Ornaments*

Yesterday was filled by doing lots of odds and ends. Among other things, I was trying to get some planning done for our upcoming trip to Chicago. I haven't mentioned it much because things have been so up in the air about everything that it has seemed like things have changed every five minutes. It is a little unsettling to say the least.

Add to that the issues with my car. It is nothing that I would consider to be "major", but nonetheless it is a ten year old car with a couple suspension issues and it needs to be attended to. The problem is that it was taken in for the same problem at the beginning of the season, and also in August (to the dealership) and they aligned it, but the didn't seem to notice that the wheel was loose, which was the result of a worn bearing. They are telling me now that it is my own fault for not bringing it back right away, but there was no way that I knew of this. For the most part we have been driving Keith's new car and I have very little miles on it since the initial service. The only way we saw the recurring problem was the front tire (which was brought to the front from the back of the car in August by Ford) is experiencing the identical wear pattern that caused us to bring it to the dealership in the first place. Someone missed that one.

Yesterday was an exhausting game of "He did it, she did it" between all parties involved. When I confronted the dealership with what my own mechanic and what the alignment specialist had told me, the service manager washed his hands of it and said "You should have brought it back here. You must have worn it out since we did the alignment 2 months ago."

Yah. Right.

The car is now awaiting the bearing at my regular mechanics (who doesn't have the equipment to do alignments - thus the reason we were taking it elsewhere) and there is no way we are going to have him put it back together to drive it to a dealership we don't have any trust in. This isn't the first time they have let me down. After my accident five years ago when the car slid into a ditch on a rainy day, they sent me on my way after the repairs on what turned out to be a cracked rim after they received over $7000 of payments to repair it from my insurance company. They had replaced two of the wheels, but I was horrified to find that several months later when I purchased new tires for the car the mechanics at Coast Tire that were installing them saw the rim was cracked and should have been replaced when the other repairs were preformed. When I brought the car back to Ford and questioned them, they immediately replaced the rim. I was lucky that it didn't shatter while I was on the highway.

Part of me wants to write a letter to the head office. I do have all my documentation and while I don't really expect to get anything out of it, I think it should be noted. I am certain that I won't be dealing with them in the future, as I have no trust left for them. Hopefully the bearing will go in and I will take the car for an alignment (the third since April) and have it road worthy for the trip to Chicago and back. I only have about a week until we leave.

Things like that are rather upsetting and distracting to me. I don't like when I trust someone and they let me down. I suppose no one does. Add to that Keith has once again picked up some hours of work at the plant for the week, as they called him last week and he wanted to earn a bit of extra money before the trip. It leaves me here without transportation to get what I need to get done.

But things will get done and I will do the best that I can. Today, I have the task of finishing my drawing. It has been put on hold for a couple of days already and I really have to concentrate on it and get it finished. I need to cut it out tomorrow if possible and keep things moving in that direction. My goal is to mail our latest projects to the magazine by Monday. While that seems far away, it will come sooner than we think.

I did get the photos done for the different finished on the key ornaments. I think they look wonderful and I will be adding the ribbon and perhaps a few rhinestones to accent them and they will be completed. The first picture here is the natural finishes. The lacquer really brings out the natural colors of the woods that I used to make them:










The second and third sets are made of plywood. I painted them solidly with six shades of pinks/reds and added two coats of Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to each. They look just beautiful:










The third and final versions were also painted solidly, but this time I sponged gold and silver Metallic Luster Wax over them. I must admit that even though these look "nice" they are not my favorite. I put light coats so that the base colors show through and it did dull them considerably. However, they do have that metallic shine and that is attractive. I may put some rhinestones on this version of the keys to dress them up a bit and perhaps improve them. I'll have to see how I like it.










Experimenting like this is just that - experimenting. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised and other times I think "meh!" If I don't try though, I will never know.

Today I am going to try to stay focused on the task at hand - finishing up my drawings. I hope by tomorrow I am able to tell you all that I am ready to cut. I never know what the day will bring though and hope that it will be a good one.

It is raining here today, and it did so throughout the night. Its a good day to stay in and work.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and hope you all have a good and productive day.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Finishes on My Key Ornaments*
> 
> Yesterday was filled by doing lots of odds and ends. Among other things, I was trying to get some planning done for our upcoming trip to Chicago. I haven't mentioned it much because things have been so up in the air about everything that it has seemed like things have changed every five minutes. It is a little unsettling to say the least.
> 
> Add to that the issues with my car. It is nothing that I would consider to be "major", but nonetheless it is a ten year old car with a couple suspension issues and it needs to be attended to. The problem is that it was taken in for the same problem at the beginning of the season, and also in August (to the dealership) and they aligned it, but the didn't seem to notice that the wheel was loose, which was the result of a worn bearing. They are telling me now that it is my own fault for not bringing it back right away, but there was no way that I knew of this. For the most part we have been driving Keith's new car and I have very little miles on it since the initial service. The only way we saw the recurring problem was the front tire (which was brought to the front from the back of the car in August by Ford) is experiencing the identical wear pattern that caused us to bring it to the dealership in the first place. Someone missed that one.
> 
> Yesterday was an exhausting game of "He did it, she did it" between all parties involved. When I confronted the dealership with what my own mechanic and what the alignment specialist had told me, the service manager washed his hands of it and said "You should have brought it back here. You must have worn it out since we did the alignment 2 months ago."
> 
> Yah. Right.
> 
> The car is now awaiting the bearing at my regular mechanics (who doesn't have the equipment to do alignments - thus the reason we were taking it elsewhere) and there is no way we are going to have him put it back together to drive it to a dealership we don't have any trust in. This isn't the first time they have let me down. After my accident five years ago when the car slid into a ditch on a rainy day, they sent me on my way after the repairs on what turned out to be a cracked rim after they received over $7000 of payments to repair it from my insurance company. They had replaced two of the wheels, but I was horrified to find that several months later when I purchased new tires for the car the mechanics at Coast Tire that were installing them saw the rim was cracked and should have been replaced when the other repairs were preformed. When I brought the car back to Ford and questioned them, they immediately replaced the rim. I was lucky that it didn't shatter while I was on the highway.
> 
> Part of me wants to write a letter to the head office. I do have all my documentation and while I don't really expect to get anything out of it, I think it should be noted. I am certain that I won't be dealing with them in the future, as I have no trust left for them. Hopefully the bearing will go in and I will take the car for an alignment (the third since April) and have it road worthy for the trip to Chicago and back. I only have about a week until we leave.
> 
> Things like that are rather upsetting and distracting to me. I don't like when I trust someone and they let me down. I suppose no one does. Add to that Keith has once again picked up some hours of work at the plant for the week, as they called him last week and he wanted to earn a bit of extra money before the trip. It leaves me here without transportation to get what I need to get done.
> 
> But things will get done and I will do the best that I can. Today, I have the task of finishing my drawing. It has been put on hold for a couple of days already and I really have to concentrate on it and get it finished. I need to cut it out tomorrow if possible and keep things moving in that direction. My goal is to mail our latest projects to the magazine by Monday. While that seems far away, it will come sooner than we think.
> 
> I did get the photos done for the different finished on the key ornaments. I think they look wonderful and I will be adding the ribbon and perhaps a few rhinestones to accent them and they will be completed. The first picture here is the natural finishes. The lacquer really brings out the natural colors of the woods that I used to make them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third sets are made of plywood. I painted them solidly with six shades of pinks/reds and added two coats of Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to each. They look just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third and final versions were also painted solidly, but this time I sponged gold and silver Metallic Luster Wax over them. I must admit that even though these look "nice" they are not my favorite. I put light coats so that the base colors show through and it did dull them considerably. However, they do have that metallic shine and that is attractive. I may put some rhinestones on this version of the keys to dress them up a bit and perhaps improve them. I'll have to see how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting like this is just that - experimenting. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised and other times I think "meh!" If I don't try though, I will never know.
> 
> Today I am going to try to stay focused on the task at hand - finishing up my drawings. I hope by tomorrow I am able to tell you all that I am ready to cut. I never know what the day will bring though and hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> It is raining here today, and it did so throughout the night. Its a good day to stay in and work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and hope you all have a good and productive day.


Sheila the mileage should have been enough, you can see the link though
Bad Customer relations by management and shoddy workmanship by the
mechanics. I would not trust any company like that.

Keys looking Valentine  very fine detail. I'm thinking of having an all year
family tree like you. I would like to have personal items and symbols that
represent people.

It is definitely more winter than Summer.

Time for a spiced tea I think
Have a great day 
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Finishes on My Key Ornaments*
> 
> Yesterday was filled by doing lots of odds and ends. Among other things, I was trying to get some planning done for our upcoming trip to Chicago. I haven't mentioned it much because things have been so up in the air about everything that it has seemed like things have changed every five minutes. It is a little unsettling to say the least.
> 
> Add to that the issues with my car. It is nothing that I would consider to be "major", but nonetheless it is a ten year old car with a couple suspension issues and it needs to be attended to. The problem is that it was taken in for the same problem at the beginning of the season, and also in August (to the dealership) and they aligned it, but the didn't seem to notice that the wheel was loose, which was the result of a worn bearing. They are telling me now that it is my own fault for not bringing it back right away, but there was no way that I knew of this. For the most part we have been driving Keith's new car and I have very little miles on it since the initial service. The only way we saw the recurring problem was the front tire (which was brought to the front from the back of the car in August by Ford) is experiencing the identical wear pattern that caused us to bring it to the dealership in the first place. Someone missed that one.
> 
> Yesterday was an exhausting game of "He did it, she did it" between all parties involved. When I confronted the dealership with what my own mechanic and what the alignment specialist had told me, the service manager washed his hands of it and said "You should have brought it back here. You must have worn it out since we did the alignment 2 months ago."
> 
> Yah. Right.
> 
> The car is now awaiting the bearing at my regular mechanics (who doesn't have the equipment to do alignments - thus the reason we were taking it elsewhere) and there is no way we are going to have him put it back together to drive it to a dealership we don't have any trust in. This isn't the first time they have let me down. After my accident five years ago when the car slid into a ditch on a rainy day, they sent me on my way after the repairs on what turned out to be a cracked rim after they received over $7000 of payments to repair it from my insurance company. They had replaced two of the wheels, but I was horrified to find that several months later when I purchased new tires for the car the mechanics at Coast Tire that were installing them saw the rim was cracked and should have been replaced when the other repairs were preformed. When I brought the car back to Ford and questioned them, they immediately replaced the rim. I was lucky that it didn't shatter while I was on the highway.
> 
> Part of me wants to write a letter to the head office. I do have all my documentation and while I don't really expect to get anything out of it, I think it should be noted. I am certain that I won't be dealing with them in the future, as I have no trust left for them. Hopefully the bearing will go in and I will take the car for an alignment (the third since April) and have it road worthy for the trip to Chicago and back. I only have about a week until we leave.
> 
> Things like that are rather upsetting and distracting to me. I don't like when I trust someone and they let me down. I suppose no one does. Add to that Keith has once again picked up some hours of work at the plant for the week, as they called him last week and he wanted to earn a bit of extra money before the trip. It leaves me here without transportation to get what I need to get done.
> 
> But things will get done and I will do the best that I can. Today, I have the task of finishing my drawing. It has been put on hold for a couple of days already and I really have to concentrate on it and get it finished. I need to cut it out tomorrow if possible and keep things moving in that direction. My goal is to mail our latest projects to the magazine by Monday. While that seems far away, it will come sooner than we think.
> 
> I did get the photos done for the different finished on the key ornaments. I think they look wonderful and I will be adding the ribbon and perhaps a few rhinestones to accent them and they will be completed. The first picture here is the natural finishes. The lacquer really brings out the natural colors of the woods that I used to make them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third sets are made of plywood. I painted them solidly with six shades of pinks/reds and added two coats of Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to each. They look just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third and final versions were also painted solidly, but this time I sponged gold and silver Metallic Luster Wax over them. I must admit that even though these look "nice" they are not my favorite. I put light coats so that the base colors show through and it did dull them considerably. However, they do have that metallic shine and that is attractive. I may put some rhinestones on this version of the keys to dress them up a bit and perhaps improve them. I'll have to see how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting like this is just that - experimenting. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised and other times I think "meh!" If I don't try though, I will never know.
> 
> Today I am going to try to stay focused on the task at hand - finishing up my drawings. I hope by tomorrow I am able to tell you all that I am ready to cut. I never know what the day will bring though and hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> It is raining here today, and it did so throughout the night. Its a good day to stay in and work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and hope you all have a good and productive day.


Good morning Jamie (or afternoon in your parts.)

Yes. It is very frustrating that they are not taking any responsibility. Without having the car, I don't really know how I can proceed. I suppose I have to be patient. But while I am prepared for not having a vehicle in the winter months, I am not right now - especially when I have many errands to do before we leave. Sometimes it is NOT advantageous living in the country. :/

Trying to keep my anxiety levels as low as possible. . .

Have a good day. I love the tree idea. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Finishes on My Key Ornaments*
> 
> Yesterday was filled by doing lots of odds and ends. Among other things, I was trying to get some planning done for our upcoming trip to Chicago. I haven't mentioned it much because things have been so up in the air about everything that it has seemed like things have changed every five minutes. It is a little unsettling to say the least.
> 
> Add to that the issues with my car. It is nothing that I would consider to be "major", but nonetheless it is a ten year old car with a couple suspension issues and it needs to be attended to. The problem is that it was taken in for the same problem at the beginning of the season, and also in August (to the dealership) and they aligned it, but the didn't seem to notice that the wheel was loose, which was the result of a worn bearing. They are telling me now that it is my own fault for not bringing it back right away, but there was no way that I knew of this. For the most part we have been driving Keith's new car and I have very little miles on it since the initial service. The only way we saw the recurring problem was the front tire (which was brought to the front from the back of the car in August by Ford) is experiencing the identical wear pattern that caused us to bring it to the dealership in the first place. Someone missed that one.
> 
> Yesterday was an exhausting game of "He did it, she did it" between all parties involved. When I confronted the dealership with what my own mechanic and what the alignment specialist had told me, the service manager washed his hands of it and said "You should have brought it back here. You must have worn it out since we did the alignment 2 months ago."
> 
> Yah. Right.
> 
> The car is now awaiting the bearing at my regular mechanics (who doesn't have the equipment to do alignments - thus the reason we were taking it elsewhere) and there is no way we are going to have him put it back together to drive it to a dealership we don't have any trust in. This isn't the first time they have let me down. After my accident five years ago when the car slid into a ditch on a rainy day, they sent me on my way after the repairs on what turned out to be a cracked rim after they received over $7000 of payments to repair it from my insurance company. They had replaced two of the wheels, but I was horrified to find that several months later when I purchased new tires for the car the mechanics at Coast Tire that were installing them saw the rim was cracked and should have been replaced when the other repairs were preformed. When I brought the car back to Ford and questioned them, they immediately replaced the rim. I was lucky that it didn't shatter while I was on the highway.
> 
> Part of me wants to write a letter to the head office. I do have all my documentation and while I don't really expect to get anything out of it, I think it should be noted. I am certain that I won't be dealing with them in the future, as I have no trust left for them. Hopefully the bearing will go in and I will take the car for an alignment (the third since April) and have it road worthy for the trip to Chicago and back. I only have about a week until we leave.
> 
> Things like that are rather upsetting and distracting to me. I don't like when I trust someone and they let me down. I suppose no one does. Add to that Keith has once again picked up some hours of work at the plant for the week, as they called him last week and he wanted to earn a bit of extra money before the trip. It leaves me here without transportation to get what I need to get done.
> 
> But things will get done and I will do the best that I can. Today, I have the task of finishing my drawing. It has been put on hold for a couple of days already and I really have to concentrate on it and get it finished. I need to cut it out tomorrow if possible and keep things moving in that direction. My goal is to mail our latest projects to the magazine by Monday. While that seems far away, it will come sooner than we think.
> 
> I did get the photos done for the different finished on the key ornaments. I think they look wonderful and I will be adding the ribbon and perhaps a few rhinestones to accent them and they will be completed. The first picture here is the natural finishes. The lacquer really brings out the natural colors of the woods that I used to make them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third sets are made of plywood. I painted them solidly with six shades of pinks/reds and added two coats of Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to each. They look just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third and final versions were also painted solidly, but this time I sponged gold and silver Metallic Luster Wax over them. I must admit that even though these look "nice" they are not my favorite. I put light coats so that the base colors show through and it did dull them considerably. However, they do have that metallic shine and that is attractive. I may put some rhinestones on this version of the keys to dress them up a bit and perhaps improve them. I'll have to see how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting like this is just that - experimenting. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised and other times I think "meh!" If I don't try though, I will never know.
> 
> Today I am going to try to stay focused on the task at hand - finishing up my drawings. I hope by tomorrow I am able to tell you all that I am ready to cut. I never know what the day will bring though and hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> It is raining here today, and it did so throughout the night. Its a good day to stay in and work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and hope you all have a good and productive day.


Good evening Sheila. My niece had an issue with her Ford van and she ended up writing many letters and making many phone calls to get reimbursed for the $1000.00 in repairs that shouldn't have been done and didn't fix the initial problem. It took about 18 months but she wouldn't give up and eventually got her money back.

The keys look great! Rhinestones to come?
It was a beautiful day here so got some time in the workshop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Finishes on My Key Ornaments*
> 
> Yesterday was filled by doing lots of odds and ends. Among other things, I was trying to get some planning done for our upcoming trip to Chicago. I haven't mentioned it much because things have been so up in the air about everything that it has seemed like things have changed every five minutes. It is a little unsettling to say the least.
> 
> Add to that the issues with my car. It is nothing that I would consider to be "major", but nonetheless it is a ten year old car with a couple suspension issues and it needs to be attended to. The problem is that it was taken in for the same problem at the beginning of the season, and also in August (to the dealership) and they aligned it, but the didn't seem to notice that the wheel was loose, which was the result of a worn bearing. They are telling me now that it is my own fault for not bringing it back right away, but there was no way that I knew of this. For the most part we have been driving Keith's new car and I have very little miles on it since the initial service. The only way we saw the recurring problem was the front tire (which was brought to the front from the back of the car in August by Ford) is experiencing the identical wear pattern that caused us to bring it to the dealership in the first place. Someone missed that one.
> 
> Yesterday was an exhausting game of "He did it, she did it" between all parties involved. When I confronted the dealership with what my own mechanic and what the alignment specialist had told me, the service manager washed his hands of it and said "You should have brought it back here. You must have worn it out since we did the alignment 2 months ago."
> 
> Yah. Right.
> 
> The car is now awaiting the bearing at my regular mechanics (who doesn't have the equipment to do alignments - thus the reason we were taking it elsewhere) and there is no way we are going to have him put it back together to drive it to a dealership we don't have any trust in. This isn't the first time they have let me down. After my accident five years ago when the car slid into a ditch on a rainy day, they sent me on my way after the repairs on what turned out to be a cracked rim after they received over $7000 of payments to repair it from my insurance company. They had replaced two of the wheels, but I was horrified to find that several months later when I purchased new tires for the car the mechanics at Coast Tire that were installing them saw the rim was cracked and should have been replaced when the other repairs were preformed. When I brought the car back to Ford and questioned them, they immediately replaced the rim. I was lucky that it didn't shatter while I was on the highway.
> 
> Part of me wants to write a letter to the head office. I do have all my documentation and while I don't really expect to get anything out of it, I think it should be noted. I am certain that I won't be dealing with them in the future, as I have no trust left for them. Hopefully the bearing will go in and I will take the car for an alignment (the third since April) and have it road worthy for the trip to Chicago and back. I only have about a week until we leave.
> 
> Things like that are rather upsetting and distracting to me. I don't like when I trust someone and they let me down. I suppose no one does. Add to that Keith has once again picked up some hours of work at the plant for the week, as they called him last week and he wanted to earn a bit of extra money before the trip. It leaves me here without transportation to get what I need to get done.
> 
> But things will get done and I will do the best that I can. Today, I have the task of finishing my drawing. It has been put on hold for a couple of days already and I really have to concentrate on it and get it finished. I need to cut it out tomorrow if possible and keep things moving in that direction. My goal is to mail our latest projects to the magazine by Monday. While that seems far away, it will come sooner than we think.
> 
> I did get the photos done for the different finished on the key ornaments. I think they look wonderful and I will be adding the ribbon and perhaps a few rhinestones to accent them and they will be completed. The first picture here is the natural finishes. The lacquer really brings out the natural colors of the woods that I used to make them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third sets are made of plywood. I painted them solidly with six shades of pinks/reds and added two coats of Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to each. They look just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third and final versions were also painted solidly, but this time I sponged gold and silver Metallic Luster Wax over them. I must admit that even though these look "nice" they are not my favorite. I put light coats so that the base colors show through and it did dull them considerably. However, they do have that metallic shine and that is attractive. I may put some rhinestones on this version of the keys to dress them up a bit and perhaps improve them. I'll have to see how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting like this is just that - experimenting. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised and other times I think "meh!" If I don't try though, I will never know.
> 
> Today I am going to try to stay focused on the task at hand - finishing up my drawings. I hope by tomorrow I am able to tell you all that I am ready to cut. I never know what the day will bring though and hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> It is raining here today, and it did so throughout the night. Its a good day to stay in and work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and hope you all have a good and productive day.


I am thinking some Rhinestones will be in order, Anna! You know me . . . It has to have at least a little 'bling' added! 

Yes, the car is discouraging. I actually went to look up on the Ford Canada site to see what I can do and I am considering a letter to the upper levels. It looks like my mechanic and the specialist are getting things in order though and I should hear something today. Hopefully I can have it back soon. I do trust my guy and hope that they can get to the bottom of the problem.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Finishes on My Key Ornaments*
> 
> Yesterday was filled by doing lots of odds and ends. Among other things, I was trying to get some planning done for our upcoming trip to Chicago. I haven't mentioned it much because things have been so up in the air about everything that it has seemed like things have changed every five minutes. It is a little unsettling to say the least.
> 
> Add to that the issues with my car. It is nothing that I would consider to be "major", but nonetheless it is a ten year old car with a couple suspension issues and it needs to be attended to. The problem is that it was taken in for the same problem at the beginning of the season, and also in August (to the dealership) and they aligned it, but the didn't seem to notice that the wheel was loose, which was the result of a worn bearing. They are telling me now that it is my own fault for not bringing it back right away, but there was no way that I knew of this. For the most part we have been driving Keith's new car and I have very little miles on it since the initial service. The only way we saw the recurring problem was the front tire (which was brought to the front from the back of the car in August by Ford) is experiencing the identical wear pattern that caused us to bring it to the dealership in the first place. Someone missed that one.
> 
> Yesterday was an exhausting game of "He did it, she did it" between all parties involved. When I confronted the dealership with what my own mechanic and what the alignment specialist had told me, the service manager washed his hands of it and said "You should have brought it back here. You must have worn it out since we did the alignment 2 months ago."
> 
> Yah. Right.
> 
> The car is now awaiting the bearing at my regular mechanics (who doesn't have the equipment to do alignments - thus the reason we were taking it elsewhere) and there is no way we are going to have him put it back together to drive it to a dealership we don't have any trust in. This isn't the first time they have let me down. After my accident five years ago when the car slid into a ditch on a rainy day, they sent me on my way after the repairs on what turned out to be a cracked rim after they received over $7000 of payments to repair it from my insurance company. They had replaced two of the wheels, but I was horrified to find that several months later when I purchased new tires for the car the mechanics at Coast Tire that were installing them saw the rim was cracked and should have been replaced when the other repairs were preformed. When I brought the car back to Ford and questioned them, they immediately replaced the rim. I was lucky that it didn't shatter while I was on the highway.
> 
> Part of me wants to write a letter to the head office. I do have all my documentation and while I don't really expect to get anything out of it, I think it should be noted. I am certain that I won't be dealing with them in the future, as I have no trust left for them. Hopefully the bearing will go in and I will take the car for an alignment (the third since April) and have it road worthy for the trip to Chicago and back. I only have about a week until we leave.
> 
> Things like that are rather upsetting and distracting to me. I don't like when I trust someone and they let me down. I suppose no one does. Add to that Keith has once again picked up some hours of work at the plant for the week, as they called him last week and he wanted to earn a bit of extra money before the trip. It leaves me here without transportation to get what I need to get done.
> 
> But things will get done and I will do the best that I can. Today, I have the task of finishing my drawing. It has been put on hold for a couple of days already and I really have to concentrate on it and get it finished. I need to cut it out tomorrow if possible and keep things moving in that direction. My goal is to mail our latest projects to the magazine by Monday. While that seems far away, it will come sooner than we think.
> 
> I did get the photos done for the different finished on the key ornaments. I think they look wonderful and I will be adding the ribbon and perhaps a few rhinestones to accent them and they will be completed. The first picture here is the natural finishes. The lacquer really brings out the natural colors of the woods that I used to make them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third sets are made of plywood. I painted them solidly with six shades of pinks/reds and added two coats of Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to each. They look just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third and final versions were also painted solidly, but this time I sponged gold and silver Metallic Luster Wax over them. I must admit that even though these look "nice" they are not my favorite. I put light coats so that the base colors show through and it did dull them considerably. However, they do have that metallic shine and that is attractive. I may put some rhinestones on this version of the keys to dress them up a bit and perhaps improve them. I'll have to see how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting like this is just that - experimenting. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised and other times I think "meh!" If I don't try though, I will never know.
> 
> Today I am going to try to stay focused on the task at hand - finishing up my drawings. I hope by tomorrow I am able to tell you all that I am ready to cut. I never know what the day will bring though and hope that it will be a good one.
> 
> It is raining here today, and it did so throughout the night. Its a good day to stay in and work.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and hope you all have a good and productive day.


Experiment/s=Success… You always succeed, Sheila. Gr8 stuff.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Romance in the Air*

Despite so many things that are going on, I was able to sit down and concentrate and get the drawing for my next project completed. It shouldn't have been the task that it became, but there were just so many odd things going on that it seemed that I couldn't get the job going. Once I started though, I put on a couple of good movies and was able to stay focused and get the job done. I think in the end it is going to be pretty nice.

The project is for the February (I think!) issue of Creative Woodworks and crafts magazine. That's the issue that will be in the stands in January, right after the new year. The heart shaped keys and locks were also for that issue and as you can guess, there is a theme of "Romance" throughout.

As I mentioned with the other project, I don't think that the keys should be limited to only Valentine's day decorating. I made them a bit more generic so that they could be used for weddings, shower favors, anniversaries or any type of occasion to commemorate and celebrate "love." I think that the next project should be the same.

I decided to make another box, although this time it will be a bit different in size. My last box (the Christmas Box) was so well-received that it was hard to resist making another one. Lots of people enjoy boxes, as they are not only pretty to look at, but also functional to both hold gifts (CHOCOLATES!) or be the gift itself.

Here is a small sampler of the design:










I have everything laid out and ready to cut. That means that I get to spend several hours at my new saw today! You all know how happy that makes me! I look forward to getting to know the new saw and seeing how well it performs with cutting such as this.

It's going to be a fun day!

I have several other things that I need to accomplish as well. It looks as if we are leaving for Chicago in about a week. On the way, we are stopping in New York to teach both a painting class and a scrolling class. I look forward to that and seeing people, but it means that between then and now there is a lot of prep that has to be done. Time for some major organization tactics.

It was cool this morning, and there was a light frost on the grass and cars today. The sun is just beginning to arise on a quiet and clear autumn day. The trees across the road that line the river are really looking pretty. I hope there is some color left along our way in New England. That would be an added treat! 

I hope you all have a good day. Perhaps by tomorrow, I will have the finished box to show you. I know that sound ambitious, but I hope I can make it happen.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Romance in the Air*
> 
> Despite so many things that are going on, I was able to sit down and concentrate and get the drawing for my next project completed. It shouldn't have been the task that it became, but there were just so many odd things going on that it seemed that I couldn't get the job going. Once I started though, I put on a couple of good movies and was able to stay focused and get the job done. I think in the end it is going to be pretty nice.
> 
> The project is for the February (I think!) issue of Creative Woodworks and crafts magazine. That's the issue that will be in the stands in January, right after the new year. The heart shaped keys and locks were also for that issue and as you can guess, there is a theme of "Romance" throughout.
> 
> As I mentioned with the other project, I don't think that the keys should be limited to only Valentine's day decorating. I made them a bit more generic so that they could be used for weddings, shower favors, anniversaries or any type of occasion to commemorate and celebrate "love." I think that the next project should be the same.
> 
> I decided to make another box, although this time it will be a bit different in size. My last box (the Christmas Box) was so well-received that it was hard to resist making another one. Lots of people enjoy boxes, as they are not only pretty to look at, but also functional to both hold gifts (CHOCOLATES!) or be the gift itself.
> 
> Here is a small sampler of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything laid out and ready to cut. That means that I get to spend several hours at my new saw today! You all know how happy that makes me! I look forward to getting to know the new saw and seeing how well it performs with cutting such as this.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day!
> 
> I have several other things that I need to accomplish as well. It looks as if we are leaving for Chicago in about a week. On the way, we are stopping in New York to teach both a painting class and a scrolling class. I look forward to that and seeing people, but it means that between then and now there is a lot of prep that has to be done. Time for some major organization tactics.
> 
> It was cool this morning, and there was a light frost on the grass and cars today. The sun is just beginning to arise on a quiet and clear autumn day. The trees across the road that line the river are really looking pretty. I hope there is some color left along our way in New England. That would be an added treat!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day. Perhaps by tomorrow, I will have the finished box to show you. I know that sound ambitious, but I hope I can make it happen.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Morning Sheila classes or demos are a LOT of planing
We have done them up and down the country. We have a check list
which sounds very organised but each time there will new items to go
on the list. We had them laminated but now leave them plain so that
we can write on them.

However I'm sure you will both be super-organised 

Is that teaser from the new box?

Have a sublime day

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Romance in the Air*
> 
> Despite so many things that are going on, I was able to sit down and concentrate and get the drawing for my next project completed. It shouldn't have been the task that it became, but there were just so many odd things going on that it seemed that I couldn't get the job going. Once I started though, I put on a couple of good movies and was able to stay focused and get the job done. I think in the end it is going to be pretty nice.
> 
> The project is for the February (I think!) issue of Creative Woodworks and crafts magazine. That's the issue that will be in the stands in January, right after the new year. The heart shaped keys and locks were also for that issue and as you can guess, there is a theme of "Romance" throughout.
> 
> As I mentioned with the other project, I don't think that the keys should be limited to only Valentine's day decorating. I made them a bit more generic so that they could be used for weddings, shower favors, anniversaries or any type of occasion to commemorate and celebrate "love." I think that the next project should be the same.
> 
> I decided to make another box, although this time it will be a bit different in size. My last box (the Christmas Box) was so well-received that it was hard to resist making another one. Lots of people enjoy boxes, as they are not only pretty to look at, but also functional to both hold gifts (CHOCOLATES!) or be the gift itself.
> 
> Here is a small sampler of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything laid out and ready to cut. That means that I get to spend several hours at my new saw today! You all know how happy that makes me! I look forward to getting to know the new saw and seeing how well it performs with cutting such as this.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day!
> 
> I have several other things that I need to accomplish as well. It looks as if we are leaving for Chicago in about a week. On the way, we are stopping in New York to teach both a painting class and a scrolling class. I look forward to that and seeing people, but it means that between then and now there is a lot of prep that has to be done. Time for some major organization tactics.
> 
> It was cool this morning, and there was a light frost on the grass and cars today. The sun is just beginning to arise on a quiet and clear autumn day. The trees across the road that line the river are really looking pretty. I hope there is some color left along our way in New England. That would be an added treat!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day. Perhaps by tomorrow, I will have the finished box to show you. I know that sound ambitious, but I hope I can make it happen.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Good Morning Sheila! Your trip is coming up fast and what an exciting trip it will be. Hopefully you get some wonderful Fall colours on your drive down. The colours in your neck of the woods are so much more brilliant than ours at this time of the year. 
Looking forward to seeing the new box pattern. I enjoy doing boxes.
Another beautiful sunny Fall day here. Off to the workshop!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Romance in the Air*
> 
> Despite so many things that are going on, I was able to sit down and concentrate and get the drawing for my next project completed. It shouldn't have been the task that it became, but there were just so many odd things going on that it seemed that I couldn't get the job going. Once I started though, I put on a couple of good movies and was able to stay focused and get the job done. I think in the end it is going to be pretty nice.
> 
> The project is for the February (I think!) issue of Creative Woodworks and crafts magazine. That's the issue that will be in the stands in January, right after the new year. The heart shaped keys and locks were also for that issue and as you can guess, there is a theme of "Romance" throughout.
> 
> As I mentioned with the other project, I don't think that the keys should be limited to only Valentine's day decorating. I made them a bit more generic so that they could be used for weddings, shower favors, anniversaries or any type of occasion to commemorate and celebrate "love." I think that the next project should be the same.
> 
> I decided to make another box, although this time it will be a bit different in size. My last box (the Christmas Box) was so well-received that it was hard to resist making another one. Lots of people enjoy boxes, as they are not only pretty to look at, but also functional to both hold gifts (CHOCOLATES!) or be the gift itself.
> 
> Here is a small sampler of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything laid out and ready to cut. That means that I get to spend several hours at my new saw today! You all know how happy that makes me! I look forward to getting to know the new saw and seeing how well it performs with cutting such as this.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day!
> 
> I have several other things that I need to accomplish as well. It looks as if we are leaving for Chicago in about a week. On the way, we are stopping in New York to teach both a painting class and a scrolling class. I look forward to that and seeing people, but it means that between then and now there is a lot of prep that has to be done. Time for some major organization tactics.
> 
> It was cool this morning, and there was a light frost on the grass and cars today. The sun is just beginning to arise on a quiet and clear autumn day. The trees across the road that line the river are really looking pretty. I hope there is some color left along our way in New England. That would be an added treat!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day. Perhaps by tomorrow, I will have the finished box to show you. I know that sound ambitious, but I hope I can make it happen.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila,

I sure hope we can see the new box before you leave for your road trip. I always look forward to view your creativity.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Romance in the Air*
> 
> Despite so many things that are going on, I was able to sit down and concentrate and get the drawing for my next project completed. It shouldn't have been the task that it became, but there were just so many odd things going on that it seemed that I couldn't get the job going. Once I started though, I put on a couple of good movies and was able to stay focused and get the job done. I think in the end it is going to be pretty nice.
> 
> The project is for the February (I think!) issue of Creative Woodworks and crafts magazine. That's the issue that will be in the stands in January, right after the new year. The heart shaped keys and locks were also for that issue and as you can guess, there is a theme of "Romance" throughout.
> 
> As I mentioned with the other project, I don't think that the keys should be limited to only Valentine's day decorating. I made them a bit more generic so that they could be used for weddings, shower favors, anniversaries or any type of occasion to commemorate and celebrate "love." I think that the next project should be the same.
> 
> I decided to make another box, although this time it will be a bit different in size. My last box (the Christmas Box) was so well-received that it was hard to resist making another one. Lots of people enjoy boxes, as they are not only pretty to look at, but also functional to both hold gifts (CHOCOLATES!) or be the gift itself.
> 
> Here is a small sampler of the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything laid out and ready to cut. That means that I get to spend several hours at my new saw today! You all know how happy that makes me! I look forward to getting to know the new saw and seeing how well it performs with cutting such as this.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day!
> 
> I have several other things that I need to accomplish as well. It looks as if we are leaving for Chicago in about a week. On the way, we are stopping in New York to teach both a painting class and a scrolling class. I look forward to that and seeing people, but it means that between then and now there is a lot of prep that has to be done. Time for some major organization tactics.
> 
> It was cool this morning, and there was a light frost on the grass and cars today. The sun is just beginning to arise on a quiet and clear autumn day. The trees across the road that line the river are really looking pretty. I hope there is some color left along our way in New England. That would be an added treat!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day. Perhaps by tomorrow, I will have the finished box to show you. I know that sound ambitious, but I hope I can make it happen.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I like your "sneak-peaks"


----------



## scrollgirl

*Solving Problems*

Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.

I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.

I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.

My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.

But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.

Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.

But now came the planning . . .

Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.

I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.

We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.










This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.

Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.

Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.

Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:










I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.

And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.

We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!

I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.










After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!

I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.










It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!

Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.

I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.

Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


God Bless you! And, have a wonderful SAFE journey for the next few weeks. You and Keith both deserve the break, as y'all stay busy daylight til dark nearly every day with your wonderful artistic efforts. That scroll saw box work is simply FANTASTIC! Those concentric expanding circle cuts are in themselves the signiture of a master of the craftswomanship that you and very few others possess.

Jncindently, the granddaughter is beautiful. It also seems like only yesterday my three daughters ,now 40 and late 30's, were of that age.


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


WOW!!! Busy and exciting time for you! Good!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you Russell. (And John as well - you were writing while I was replying!) The box is a bit more difficult than my usual pieces. But I also like the effect. It isn't even sanded yet though so I have to get busy! 

I am so proud of all of my kids and their partners. You do find peace in your heart when your loved ones are happy and doing well. Danielle went through some tough times and it is good to see her happy and settled. I can't wait to see her place and meet her significant other. They seem to really be doing well.

As are my son and his wife. I have so much to be grateful for and can't wait to meet little Willow.

The break will be appreciated by both of us. I am sure I will be keeping in touch and have many pictures. 

Thank you for your nice comments, Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Sheila they are both gorgeous you must be very proud
When I saw the B&W picture I thought it was you.
I just love the scrolls on your new box, look forward to 
seeing the completed box

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thanks Jamie - I am. All of them are wonderful and I love each of them dearly. A lot of people say that Dani and I look like each other. But I am getting older and I am afraid showing my wear a little.  I do think she gets lovelier every day. That is why I enjoy showing her pictures so much.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Good evening Sheila. What an exciting few weeks you have planned. What memories you will create for little Willow and all your family. Safe travelling. 
The box is beautiful - it will be added to my project list. I love the curly scrolls. 
Today was a photographic day. It was so beautiful and the Fall colours were crying out to be photographed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Solving Problems*
> 
> Over the past week or so, things here have been moving fast and furious. Keith and I decided we were going to take a two to three week trip to Chicago and see my children (and meet my grand daughter) and stop along the way to visit friends and teach a class or two. I usually am pretty good at planning things, but doing so on the fly has some challenges - both expected and unforeseen - that go with it. There is a lot to coordinate, and that leaves room for things to go wrong. But with a bit of patience and sorting things out, everything can work.
> 
> I like to drive whenever I am able. Besides the high cost of air fares, I like that when I drive I get to see the countryside and I feel more relaxed. I am also able to bring more both to my destination in the form of supplies and class materials and on my return trip home. Since we are travelling in October, we hope to see the beautiful colors of fall throughout the New England countryside. That is something I have always wanted to see.
> 
> I had pretty much given up the idea of making a trip this autumn. Keith's dad was ill and naturally we didn't want to go during that time. We wanted to be with our family on this side of the border. But circumstances changed and my grand daughter Willow was born and it has been over two years since I have visited my own children, so squeezing in a trip before the weather changed was once again an option. But we had to move quickly.
> 
> My dear friend Jeannie was very enthusiastic about us coming to visit and teach her wood club near Albany, New York. Since it was right along our way, we also thought it would be a great opportunity to touch base with people and have a nice visit for a couple of days with people who we really enjoyed. Jeannie got right to the matter and started scheduling classes.
> 
> But last Sunday, she was brought to the hospital because her heart stopped. Needless to say that was quite a scare, as they kept her for a few days for observation. She did go home last Wednesday though and after a few days rest, she jumped right back in to arrange for us to be there. She is an amazing woman and an incredible friend.
> 
> Long story short, along with some other key members of the group she arranged for us to teach a scroll sawing class on Thursday night and a painting class on Friday. We are thrilled and honored that there is so much interest.
> 
> But now came the planning . . .
> 
> Prior to her getting ill, I was able to call DecoArt and order the paints and mediums needed for the class. I understand that they already arrived.
> 
> I also got hold of a representative of Olson Scroll Saw Blades and they were happy to supply blade samples for all who participated in the class. That will be a nice bonus for Keith and myself, as we will be teaching with blades we are used to using.
> 
> We have decided on the projects and the lesson plan for the class, which will focus on many of the techniques of scrolling. The painting class will cover my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowman, which will cover all the basic painting techniques (base coating, float shading, highlighting, line work) as well as applying the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Finish. I think both classes will be lots of fun and hopefully everyone will learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I woke up to an email from Jeannie with TWO decent hotel choices for our stay near Albany. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> Yesterday, I finalized the scroll saw blade selection and they are on their way. I made an appointment to get back to the eye doctor this afternoon (to readjust my contact prescription so I can see normal again!), I found out that the bearing in my car was, indeed worn and it was replaced. Our mechanic is going to bring it to the alignment specialist tomorrow to give it a final (we hope) alignment and make sure it is in good shape for the trip.
> 
> Keith is working at the plant this week to pick up some extra money for the trip so I have been trying to get everything organized as much as I can without a car and without his input. Although I did have his dad's car as of yesterday for a day or so while we waited for mine. That allowed me to make the eye appointment for today. I also need to prepare for Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. We are going to our good friends' cabin (Ellen and Bernie's) and we are bringing Keith's mom as well. It will be a welcome bread from all the busyness here.
> 
> Oh - and in between that I cut out my new box that needs to get to the magazine. Most of the cutting is finished, and all I need to do is fit and cut the slots. Here is a quick picture of some of the detail. I will show more tomorrow, I promise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - this is NOT the easiest cutting that I ever did. The box is cut from ash, which in itself actually helps the process because even at the 3/16" thickness of the sides, offers a good amount of resistance needed to control the blade. But there are definite techniques and ways to cut this type of design that will help you be successful. I was sure to take extra photos along the way so I could point them out in the pattern.
> 
> And finally, I got to talk a bit with my daughter. When in Chicago, we will be spending time with both my daughter and my son and his family (and of course, the new baby!). They do live about an hour away from each other and while we have some activities planned together, we also are going to spend some time with each of them individually. That all has to be worked out.
> 
> We talked about trips to the zoo, some of my favorite restaurants, Starved Rock State Park, Six Flags and several other options. It will be a wonderful trip to be sure!
> 
> I saw this picture that my daughter's boyfriend posted of her last night on Facebook. She had told me that for one of her classes she had to do a photo assignment and chose one of my favorite places in the city - Navy Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking to her in the afternoon and then seeing her here, my heart just jumped at the thought of spending time with her. I love her and miss her so much!
> 
> I also received a 1 month picture of sweet Willow (my grand daughter) the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that she is already a month old! Time passes by so quickly and I am glad we made the decision to go and see her before she grows up. It seems like only yesterday that my beautiful Danielle was that small. They sure grow up fast!
> 
> Yesterday was a banner day for me. It seemed that I was able to check so many things off of my list and one by one, the little problems are being solved. We are planning to leave early Tuesday morning, and will probably be on the road nearly three weeks. But in that time we will not only be able to reconnect with our friends and do some teaching, but spend the majority of time with my wonderful children. It will be a wonderful time.
> 
> I must admit that things were kind of getting to me earlier this week. I felt overwhelmed and exasperated at all the little obstacles that popped up. But by looking at these problems one by one, things weren't so bad and I was able to make great headway on our plans. That really makes a difference.
> 
> Today I still have lots to do. I need to finish that box and do some shopping and get my eyes re-checked so hopefully I can see better again. But it is a good start to the day already and I am looking forward to making progress and the days ahead.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Good morning Anna. Yes, we are getting some beautiful colors here at this point. I hope it hangs on in the east here until next week when we are driving. I wan to take some pictures for sure.

Glad to see you are getting shop time. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Doing the "Right Thing"*

I didn't quite get my new project finished yesterday. It turned out to be one of those days that I had one distraction after another and even though I did make progress, it isn't really finished yet. That isn't always a bad thing though. Sometimes distractions are there for a reason and I don't feel at this point like beating myself over the head when at the end of the day I still accomplished quite a bit.

I think that it is important to be able to be flexible. We all know that it is rare when things turn out exactly as we would like. More so than not, life throws us little curve balls and I think that how we deal with these changes in plans can have a large effect on our well-being and happiness.

I learned a lot of flexibility when my kids were small (as most of you probably did!) There's nothing like having a child or two around to change the way we think. It certainly makes us grow up quickly when our focus turns to another little human that depends on us for everything. At least it did when I was going through it. I think it is a good thing though and teaches us that caring for another can be very satisfying and fulfilling. And with that care comes the ability to be flexible.

In any case, I started out with the thought of finishing my project yesterday and fell a bit short. But it was with good reason that I did so, so I am not worried about.

In the morning, I decided to switch directions and do another project that I had been thinking of for quite a bit. I don't know why I chose yesterday to work on it, but it has been something that has been on my mind and I wanted to get it finished and out the door before our trip. I figured out that if I waited until I wasn't busy, it may never come to be so I just jumped in and got going on it.

I am not going to show it here, as it is for a friend who came upon some tragedy not too long ago. It isn't anything big, but it is something to hopefully help soften the blow of what she has been through. Just a little something to show her that I care and feel for her. I hope you all don't mind but I do want to keep it private.

I also had an eye appointment right after lunch. The new contact lenses that I got a week earlier weren't really working out. I was having to use (in addition to the contacts) one strength of readers for close work and another strength for what I call "normal" distance - about 3-4 feet away. This was driving me crazy and I have had headaches every day for the past week, since the prescription was changed. It was also confusing and frustrating, as it seemed I spent more time searching for glasses than working. It was especially frustrating knowing that I was leaving for a trip in less than a week and not an acceptable way for me to live. I did get the prescription changed again and what the eye doctor will try is a stronger prescription on one eye than the other. She says my dominant eye will take over and I will be able to see that "normal" distance clearer and still see farther away. I will still need readers for close work and scrolling.

It seemed odd to me, but the vision is better (although it will take some time to adjust.) I hope it is better by the time I leave.

Just before I left for the eye doctor, I received a pretty large order for some painting patterns. It was strange because the customer ordered five different patterns, but several of each. For instance one of the patterns she ordered five copies. These are PDF electronic patterns that are printed out on the home printer (as many copies as you wish) so I thought something was amiss and she didn't understand. Many times I have customers that see the patterns and think that there are wood pieces included with them for them to paint. I wondered if she had thought that the pattern price did include the wood, so I wrote a quick note and I tried to give her a call. She was not there, but I left a message.

It also struck me as odd that she wanted PDF patterns. Usually if someone orders wood pieces, we tell them on the order page that they need to check the "regular ground shipping" option so they are charged a shipping fee. Otherwise we can't process the order.

I didn't hear back from her for a while, so I went back to working on my box. I did get the slots cut and most of the sanding done, so I should be able to show it tomorrow.

Later in the evening, I received a call back from the customer who ordered the painting patterns. I tried to explain to her that if she intended to order kits, she needed to order the "Kit" product and check the regular shipping option. She explained to me however that it was not her intention at all, and the order was correct as it was. I was confused.

Apparently, she had used several of my patterns (the witch's hats and boots and Halloween masks) and made a cute little Halloweenie tree much like the one I have. When her painting group came over to paint, they all loved the tree so much that they wanted to make one as well. They also all wanted to make a tree with some of the other painted ornaments that I offered. They had a local woodcutter who would make the wood pieces for them, so they only wanted the patterns, not the kits. So she took a head count and everyone paid for the patterns they wanted and thus she placed multiple copies on the order form, as if they were buying physical patterns.

I was astonished to say the least.

I realize that my customer did the "right thing", but in these days where people think nothing of sharing patterns and books (especially electronic copies) I was very grateful and thrilled that she had enough respect for me as a designer to do so.

This is a sore spot with many designers that I know - both woodworking designers as well as painting designers. I have seen even big names in painting and scrolling have their patterns shared and in essence "stolen" by others many times. It is discouraging to us as designers and it really starts to weigh heavily on your heart after a while.

I can't tell you how many times I am reading posts on the various forums that I follow in which someone asks where to get a pattern and another party replies "I'll PM you!" My heart sinks every time that I read something like that because it is evident that they are sharing patterns and the designer is losing yet another sale. I am happy to say that many forums won't allow posts like this and the moderators step in, but there is only so much that they can do to help the designers and stop the practice.

When I heard that this group had enough respect for me as a designer to order (and PAY for!) multiple copies of an electronic pattern, it really gave me HOPE!

People ARE getting it! They ARE seeing that stealing patterns and sharing them with their groups or friends not only hurts the designers, but the industry as a whole. As more and more designers drop out of business because of lack of sales - even though they are very talented and many people enjoy their designs - people are seeing that they will lose the contributions and creativity of these designers who fall victim to these practices. The entire industry loses as a result.

Last year Steve Ramsey (Woodworking for Mere Mortals) did some campaigning against some of these companies who repackage hundreds of patterns by well-known designers and sell them without consent. While there isn't much that one can do legally without investing a lot of time and money, he did help to raise the awareness among the legitimate woodworkers at how WRONG this practice is. There comes a point where we have to put right before greed. While it would be nice to get 1000 patterns for $19.95 (or whatever it was) it certainly hurt the designers who had their work included in the package.

But people ARE getting it - in both the painting sector AND the woodworking sector. Forums do not tolerate pattern sharing and it is becoming socially unacceptable for people to do so. Designers have banded together and little by little we are teaching people that it is not "harmless" to share these designs with anyone else. It is stealing just as it would be to steal an item from the store.

You all may think that I am getting over excited about all of this. After all, it is just one group and one order. But I AM excited and I am hopeful because the integrity that my customer and her group showed was that they DO care about the designers and they WANT quality designs. And that comes with a price. We can't design if we don't get paid for our work. That is the bottom line.

You all know that this is my living. It isn't a side job I do a couple hours a week for fun. Through my networking I know of many other designers who are like me and while some are amazingly talented, they just can't make even a meager living designing because of things like pattern sharing. That isn't just my opinion. It is a simple fact.

I will close here for now, but before I do I want to thank not only my customer who had the integrity to do "the right thing" as well as my many other customers who do the same. I know some of my best people who order from me follow the same practices, and I want them to know that not only do I appreciate them, but that ALL designers do. By following the rules, they are setting a good example for others. I hope that soon that pattern sharing will be looked on by everyone as something that will not be tolerated. That way we designers can keep on making the best patterns we can for you, and get paid fairly for our efforts.

I feel really good today. This incident did a lot for my moral as a designer and gave me a great deal of faith in my customers and future customers. There IS hope for our industries - both painting and woodworking - if each of us follows the rules and does the right thing. And as examples, others will follow.

I have no picture today, so I will share this one with you:










This is the new snow leopard named Everest who was born last month at Brookfield Zoo outside Chicago. I hope to visit the zoo on my upcoming trip in the next couple of weeks and participate in the "Boo at the Zoo" event that they hold annually. I will certainly take more pictures and post them of our adventures.

Have a great day today. I know I will!

Real integrity is doing the right thing, knowing that nobody's going to know whether you did it or not. - Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing the "Right Thing"*
> 
> I didn't quite get my new project finished yesterday. It turned out to be one of those days that I had one distraction after another and even though I did make progress, it isn't really finished yet. That isn't always a bad thing though. Sometimes distractions are there for a reason and I don't feel at this point like beating myself over the head when at the end of the day I still accomplished quite a bit.
> 
> I think that it is important to be able to be flexible. We all know that it is rare when things turn out exactly as we would like. More so than not, life throws us little curve balls and I think that how we deal with these changes in plans can have a large effect on our well-being and happiness.
> 
> I learned a lot of flexibility when my kids were small (as most of you probably did!) There's nothing like having a child or two around to change the way we think. It certainly makes us grow up quickly when our focus turns to another little human that depends on us for everything. At least it did when I was going through it. I think it is a good thing though and teaches us that caring for another can be very satisfying and fulfilling. And with that care comes the ability to be flexible.
> 
> In any case, I started out with the thought of finishing my project yesterday and fell a bit short. But it was with good reason that I did so, so I am not worried about.
> 
> In the morning, I decided to switch directions and do another project that I had been thinking of for quite a bit. I don't know why I chose yesterday to work on it, but it has been something that has been on my mind and I wanted to get it finished and out the door before our trip. I figured out that if I waited until I wasn't busy, it may never come to be so I just jumped in and got going on it.
> 
> I am not going to show it here, as it is for a friend who came upon some tragedy not too long ago. It isn't anything big, but it is something to hopefully help soften the blow of what she has been through. Just a little something to show her that I care and feel for her. I hope you all don't mind but I do want to keep it private.
> 
> I also had an eye appointment right after lunch. The new contact lenses that I got a week earlier weren't really working out. I was having to use (in addition to the contacts) one strength of readers for close work and another strength for what I call "normal" distance - about 3-4 feet away. This was driving me crazy and I have had headaches every day for the past week, since the prescription was changed. It was also confusing and frustrating, as it seemed I spent more time searching for glasses than working. It was especially frustrating knowing that I was leaving for a trip in less than a week and not an acceptable way for me to live. I did get the prescription changed again and what the eye doctor will try is a stronger prescription on one eye than the other. She says my dominant eye will take over and I will be able to see that "normal" distance clearer and still see farther away. I will still need readers for close work and scrolling.
> 
> It seemed odd to me, but the vision is better (although it will take some time to adjust.) I hope it is better by the time I leave.
> 
> Just before I left for the eye doctor, I received a pretty large order for some painting patterns. It was strange because the customer ordered five different patterns, but several of each. For instance one of the patterns she ordered five copies. These are PDF electronic patterns that are printed out on the home printer (as many copies as you wish) so I thought something was amiss and she didn't understand. Many times I have customers that see the patterns and think that there are wood pieces included with them for them to paint. I wondered if she had thought that the pattern price did include the wood, so I wrote a quick note and I tried to give her a call. She was not there, but I left a message.
> 
> It also struck me as odd that she wanted PDF patterns. Usually if someone orders wood pieces, we tell them on the order page that they need to check the "regular ground shipping" option so they are charged a shipping fee. Otherwise we can't process the order.
> 
> I didn't hear back from her for a while, so I went back to working on my box. I did get the slots cut and most of the sanding done, so I should be able to show it tomorrow.
> 
> Later in the evening, I received a call back from the customer who ordered the painting patterns. I tried to explain to her that if she intended to order kits, she needed to order the "Kit" product and check the regular shipping option. She explained to me however that it was not her intention at all, and the order was correct as it was. I was confused.
> 
> Apparently, she had used several of my patterns (the witch's hats and boots and Halloween masks) and made a cute little Halloweenie tree much like the one I have. When her painting group came over to paint, they all loved the tree so much that they wanted to make one as well. They also all wanted to make a tree with some of the other painted ornaments that I offered. They had a local woodcutter who would make the wood pieces for them, so they only wanted the patterns, not the kits. So she took a head count and everyone paid for the patterns they wanted and thus she placed multiple copies on the order form, as if they were buying physical patterns.
> 
> I was astonished to say the least.
> 
> I realize that my customer did the "right thing", but in these days where people think nothing of sharing patterns and books (especially electronic copies) I was very grateful and thrilled that she had enough respect for me as a designer to do so.
> 
> This is a sore spot with many designers that I know - both woodworking designers as well as painting designers. I have seen even big names in painting and scrolling have their patterns shared and in essence "stolen" by others many times. It is discouraging to us as designers and it really starts to weigh heavily on your heart after a while.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I am reading posts on the various forums that I follow in which someone asks where to get a pattern and another party replies "I'll PM you!" My heart sinks every time that I read something like that because it is evident that they are sharing patterns and the designer is losing yet another sale. I am happy to say that many forums won't allow posts like this and the moderators step in, but there is only so much that they can do to help the designers and stop the practice.
> 
> When I heard that this group had enough respect for me as a designer to order (and PAY for!) multiple copies of an electronic pattern, it really gave me HOPE!
> 
> People ARE getting it! They ARE seeing that stealing patterns and sharing them with their groups or friends not only hurts the designers, but the industry as a whole. As more and more designers drop out of business because of lack of sales - even though they are very talented and many people enjoy their designs - people are seeing that they will lose the contributions and creativity of these designers who fall victim to these practices. The entire industry loses as a result.
> 
> Last year Steve Ramsey (Woodworking for Mere Mortals) did some campaigning against some of these companies who repackage hundreds of patterns by well-known designers and sell them without consent. While there isn't much that one can do legally without investing a lot of time and money, he did help to raise the awareness among the legitimate woodworkers at how WRONG this practice is. There comes a point where we have to put right before greed. While it would be nice to get 1000 patterns for $19.95 (or whatever it was) it certainly hurt the designers who had their work included in the package.
> 
> But people ARE getting it - in both the painting sector AND the woodworking sector. Forums do not tolerate pattern sharing and it is becoming socially unacceptable for people to do so. Designers have banded together and little by little we are teaching people that it is not "harmless" to share these designs with anyone else. It is stealing just as it would be to steal an item from the store.
> 
> You all may think that I am getting over excited about all of this. After all, it is just one group and one order. But I AM excited and I am hopeful because the integrity that my customer and her group showed was that they DO care about the designers and they WANT quality designs. And that comes with a price. We can't design if we don't get paid for our work. That is the bottom line.
> 
> You all know that this is my living. It isn't a side job I do a couple hours a week for fun. Through my networking I know of many other designers who are like me and while some are amazingly talented, they just can't make even a meager living designing because of things like pattern sharing. That isn't just my opinion. It is a simple fact.
> 
> I will close here for now, but before I do I want to thank not only my customer who had the integrity to do "the right thing" as well as my many other customers who do the same. I know some of my best people who order from me follow the same practices, and I want them to know that not only do I appreciate them, but that ALL designers do. By following the rules, they are setting a good example for others. I hope that soon that pattern sharing will be looked on by everyone as something that will not be tolerated. That way we designers can keep on making the best patterns we can for you, and get paid fairly for our efforts.
> 
> I feel really good today. This incident did a lot for my moral as a designer and gave me a great deal of faith in my customers and future customers. There IS hope for our industries - both painting and woodworking - if each of us follows the rules and does the right thing. And as examples, others will follow.
> 
> I have no picture today, so I will share this one with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new snow leopard named Everest who was born last month at Brookfield Zoo outside Chicago. I hope to visit the zoo on my upcoming trip in the next couple of weeks and participate in the "Boo at the Zoo" event that they hold annually. I will certainly take more pictures and post them of our adventures.
> 
> Have a great day today. I know I will!
> 
> Real integrity is doing the right thing, knowing that nobody's going to know whether you did it or not. - Oprah Winfrey


Kudos to your customer for showing that there are still considerate ethical people in the world! I'm glad to hear that forums are not allowing pattern sharing on their sites. So many designers, artists and musicians have lost out because their work gets pirated on the Internet. 
It's going to be a beautiful sunny Fall weekend here. Workshop time!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing the "Right Thing"*
> 
> I didn't quite get my new project finished yesterday. It turned out to be one of those days that I had one distraction after another and even though I did make progress, it isn't really finished yet. That isn't always a bad thing though. Sometimes distractions are there for a reason and I don't feel at this point like beating myself over the head when at the end of the day I still accomplished quite a bit.
> 
> I think that it is important to be able to be flexible. We all know that it is rare when things turn out exactly as we would like. More so than not, life throws us little curve balls and I think that how we deal with these changes in plans can have a large effect on our well-being and happiness.
> 
> I learned a lot of flexibility when my kids were small (as most of you probably did!) There's nothing like having a child or two around to change the way we think. It certainly makes us grow up quickly when our focus turns to another little human that depends on us for everything. At least it did when I was going through it. I think it is a good thing though and teaches us that caring for another can be very satisfying and fulfilling. And with that care comes the ability to be flexible.
> 
> In any case, I started out with the thought of finishing my project yesterday and fell a bit short. But it was with good reason that I did so, so I am not worried about.
> 
> In the morning, I decided to switch directions and do another project that I had been thinking of for quite a bit. I don't know why I chose yesterday to work on it, but it has been something that has been on my mind and I wanted to get it finished and out the door before our trip. I figured out that if I waited until I wasn't busy, it may never come to be so I just jumped in and got going on it.
> 
> I am not going to show it here, as it is for a friend who came upon some tragedy not too long ago. It isn't anything big, but it is something to hopefully help soften the blow of what she has been through. Just a little something to show her that I care and feel for her. I hope you all don't mind but I do want to keep it private.
> 
> I also had an eye appointment right after lunch. The new contact lenses that I got a week earlier weren't really working out. I was having to use (in addition to the contacts) one strength of readers for close work and another strength for what I call "normal" distance - about 3-4 feet away. This was driving me crazy and I have had headaches every day for the past week, since the prescription was changed. It was also confusing and frustrating, as it seemed I spent more time searching for glasses than working. It was especially frustrating knowing that I was leaving for a trip in less than a week and not an acceptable way for me to live. I did get the prescription changed again and what the eye doctor will try is a stronger prescription on one eye than the other. She says my dominant eye will take over and I will be able to see that "normal" distance clearer and still see farther away. I will still need readers for close work and scrolling.
> 
> It seemed odd to me, but the vision is better (although it will take some time to adjust.) I hope it is better by the time I leave.
> 
> Just before I left for the eye doctor, I received a pretty large order for some painting patterns. It was strange because the customer ordered five different patterns, but several of each. For instance one of the patterns she ordered five copies. These are PDF electronic patterns that are printed out on the home printer (as many copies as you wish) so I thought something was amiss and she didn't understand. Many times I have customers that see the patterns and think that there are wood pieces included with them for them to paint. I wondered if she had thought that the pattern price did include the wood, so I wrote a quick note and I tried to give her a call. She was not there, but I left a message.
> 
> It also struck me as odd that she wanted PDF patterns. Usually if someone orders wood pieces, we tell them on the order page that they need to check the "regular ground shipping" option so they are charged a shipping fee.  Otherwise we can't process the order.
> 
> I didn't hear back from her for a while, so I went back to working on my box. I did get the slots cut and most of the sanding done, so I should be able to show it tomorrow.
> 
> Later in the evening, I received a call back from the customer who ordered the painting patterns. I tried to explain to her that if she intended to order kits, she needed to order the "Kit" product and check the regular shipping option. She explained to me however that it was not her intention at all, and the order was correct as it was. I was confused.
> 
> Apparently, she had used several of my patterns (the witch's hats and boots and Halloween masks) and made a cute little Halloweenie tree much like the one I have. When her painting group came over to paint, they all loved the tree so much that they wanted to make one as well. They also all wanted to make a tree with some of the other painted ornaments that I offered. They had a local woodcutter who would make the wood pieces for them, so they only wanted the patterns, not the kits. So she took a head count and everyone paid for the patterns they wanted and thus she placed multiple copies on the order form, as if they were buying physical patterns.
> 
> I was astonished to say the least.
> 
> I realize that my customer did the "right thing", but in these days where people think nothing of sharing patterns and books (especially electronic copies) I was very grateful and thrilled that she had enough respect for me as a designer to do so.
> 
> This is a sore spot with many designers that I know - both woodworking designers as well as painting designers. I have seen even big names in painting and scrolling have their patterns shared and in essence "stolen" by others many times. It is discouraging to us as designers and it really starts to weigh heavily on your heart after a while.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I am reading posts on the various forums that I follow in which someone asks where to get a pattern and another party replies "I'll PM you!" My heart sinks every time that I read something like that because it is evident that they are sharing patterns and the designer is losing yet another sale. I am happy to say that many forums won't allow posts like this and the moderators step in, but there is only so much that they can do to help the designers and stop the practice.
> 
> When I heard that this group had enough respect for me as a designer to order (and PAY for!) multiple copies of an electronic pattern, it really gave me HOPE!
> 
> People ARE getting it! They ARE seeing that stealing patterns and sharing them with their groups or friends not only hurts the designers, but the industry as a whole. As more and more designers drop out of business because of lack of sales - even though they are very talented and many people enjoy their designs - people are seeing that they will lose the contributions and creativity of these designers who fall victim to these practices. The entire industry loses as a result.
> 
> Last year Steve Ramsey (Woodworking for Mere Mortals) did some campaigning against some of these companies who repackage hundreds of patterns by well-known designers and sell them without consent. While there isn't much that one can do legally without investing a lot of time and money, he did help to raise the awareness among the legitimate woodworkers at how WRONG this practice is. There comes a point where we have to put right before greed. While it would be nice to get 1000 patterns for $19.95 (or whatever it was) it certainly hurt the designers who had their work included in the package.
> 
> But people ARE getting it - in both the painting sector AND the woodworking sector. Forums do not tolerate pattern sharing and it is becoming socially unacceptable for people to do so. Designers have banded together and little by little we are teaching people that it is not "harmless" to share these designs with anyone else. It is stealing just as it would be to steal an item from the store.
> 
> You all may think that I am getting over excited about all of this. After all, it is just one group and one order. But I AM excited and I am hopeful because the integrity that my customer and her group showed was that they DO care about the designers and they WANT quality designs. And that comes with a price. We can't design if we don't get paid for our work. That is the bottom line.
> 
> You all know that this is my living. It isn't a side job I do a couple hours a week for fun. Through my networking I know of many other designers who are like me and while some are amazingly talented, they just can't make even a meager living designing because of things like pattern sharing. That isn't just my opinion. It is a simple fact.
> 
> I will close here for now, but before I do I want to thank not only my customer who had the integrity to do "the right thing" as well as my many other customers who do the same. I know some of my best people who order from me follow the same practices, and I want them to know that not only do I appreciate them, but that ALL designers do. By following the rules, they are setting a good example for others. I hope that soon that pattern sharing will be looked on by everyone as something that will not be tolerated. That way we designers can keep on making the best patterns we can for you, and get paid fairly for our efforts.
> 
> I feel really good today. This incident did a lot for my moral as a designer and gave me a great deal of faith in my customers and future customers. There IS hope for our industries - both painting and woodworking - if each of us follows the rules and does the right thing. And as examples, others will follow.
> 
> I have no picture today, so I will share this one with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new snow leopard named Everest who was born last month at Brookfield Zoo outside Chicago. I hope to visit the zoo on my upcoming trip in the next couple of weeks and participate in the "Boo at the Zoo" event that they hold annually. I will certainly take more pictures and post them of our adventures.
> 
> Have a great day today. I know I will!
> 
> Real integrity is doing the right thing, knowing that nobody's going to know whether you did it or not. - Oprah Winfrey


Hi, Anna:
I am sorry, I couldn't get on the site when you first commented. It is good to see that people are around that still have some personal ethics. Sometimes I get discouraged because sharing is rampant. There is really no way to stop it other than people changing their own behavior. Like most things, changes occur one person at a time.

Nice day here today. Very cool and autumn-ish. I am looking forward to a good weekend and hope you have one as well. Happy Thanksgiving to you! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Storm Before the Calm*

I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.

Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.

It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.

I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.

I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.










I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe. 

We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.

We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.

Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.

It will all be good.

I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence. 

While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.

I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.

It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.

I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.

Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze! 










Have a great Sunday!


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Very awesome work once again, well done !


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Have a great trip, Sheila.

Be safe.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thank you both very much! 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


You're going to enjoy the foliage, it's "at peak" just in time for your trip through NE!
Nice Work and a Fine-looking young Family your Son has…
I hope you and Keith enjoy your trip, Drive Safely!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Have a great trip and enjoy being with family especially your grand daughter. They grow up so fast. My grand daughter will be 20 early next year and it doesn't seem possible. Again, have a great trip, be safe. You and Keith have certainly earned this vacation. "See" you when you get back.
Rick


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Safe journey Sheila … Have a wonderful time reconnecting with family and home!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


I hope you have a full and interesting time and relax a little.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Have a great time Sheila and Keith. Enjoy the Fall colours! Safe travelling. Willow is a real cutie.
Love the scroll work on the new project. Looking forward to seeing the whole thing.
A beautiful sunny Westcoast Fall day. Perfect for BBQ'ing the turkey.
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys. It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Thank you all for your well- wishes. One more day of running like a chicken without a head (or a turkey I suppose!) for me! Getting there though. We got the new items on the site and the newsletter is (almost) ready to go out! Tonight I am gluing up the new box and finishing up the keys so I should have pictures in the morning.

Tomorrow I need to finish the kits for the classes and a couple of orders, do the packing and laundry and write some instructions on the two new projects.

Piece of cake, right??? 

All will get done and once we are out the door I will feel much better. Martyn - good luck with you tomorrow. Let me know how you make out. I'll be thinking about you! 

Happy Thanksgiving Anna (and all my other Canadian friends!) Have a great Monday to you all! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Storm Before the Calm*
> 
> I wasn't going to write today, as I am in the midst of the chaos of my little space here in "pre-trip" mode. As most of you know, we have a small place, and normally we keep it pretty organized. I like a clean environment to work, function and live and while I am nowhere near a "neat freak", you can usually walk in on any given day and there is some resemblance of law and order. As I look around today, that is not so much the case.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner at Bernie and Ellen's camp cottage on the lake. As usual, it will filled with scrumptious food, as well as wonderful company. Ellen outdid herself with her wonderful cooking and we all indulged a bit more than we probably should have. But that is part of the day.
> 
> It was a much enjoyed rest before returning home to the long list of things we need to do before we leave for our three week trip on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I have already been up for a couple of hours, and I did get a good deal of computer work done. I just finished making a fresh pot of coffee and I am looking around and trying to do the quiet tasks, as Keith is still asleep. He stayed up late last night chipping at his own pile of tasks that he needs to do before we leave and I retired around midnight. We usually work on opposite sides of the clock in that way, and I expect that he will sleep a little longer anyway. So I thought I would write.
> 
> I did get my new project oiled yesterday and I needed to allow it to absorb in for at least a day before applying spray shellac. The pretty ash I used looks even more beautiful now, with a light golden sheen. I am excited about this project and it will feel good to get it completed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to finish up the Heart Key and Lock project by embellishing them and adding the ribbon. That will make them look even nicer than they do already I believe.
> 
> We have two classes booked for later on this week. We will be just outside Albany, New York and will teach a class on scroll sawing on Thursday night and a class on painting on Friday night. Then on Saturday we will be on our way once again to Chicago where we will spend about 2 weeks with my children and visit friends.
> 
> We are hopeful that the leaves are still on the trees as we pass through New England. I have always heard of its autumn beauty and it will be thrilling for me to witness it myself.
> 
> Once in Chicago, we have many plans with the kids, like visiting Starved Rock park, Brookfield Zoo (they have a "Boo in the Zoo" festival which is ongoing), and I want to go up to Gurnee and spend the day at Six Flags, that has a "Fright Festival" in progress. I am sure there will be other wonderful adventures as well, and we plan many visits to my favorite restaurants and shopping haunts. We will be staying with both my son and his family as well as my daughter, which will give us all some nice visiting times. And of course, I will meet my new grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> It will all be good.
> 
> I know once we are on the road, my apprehension will disappear. I feel somewhat silly because I am concerned about leaving my "fur babies" behind for so long, but I am assured they will be well cared for by Lee. Hopefully they will sleep most of the time and not think much about our absence.
> 
> While we are gone, I will report in sporadically. We are bringing our laptop with so we can keep up with orders and things and also post if time allows. Of course, if we are busy than I will catch up when I return. I hope to take lots of pictures of everything for my own memories.
> 
> I am going to put an announcement on our site that those who order may not receive their patterns with the lightning speed that they are used to from us. They will go out each evening, but I know we kind of spoil our customers because on a typical day I am here and they get them within minutes. I hope that everyone understands that and doesn't worry.
> 
> It feels odd to plan being away so long. Communicating here is a large part of my life. But I am sure that you will all understand and we have already been sent good wishes by so many that I know that you are all cheering us on.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the finished box tomorrow, as well as my new keys.  It will be a nice goal for me to get everything buttoned up today in preparation for the trip. I really think I am going to have a great time and enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a picture today of my son Phil, his wife Briana and little Willow, now a month old. I can't wait to give her a little squeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Travel safe.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*

Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.

So far, so good - with one more day to go!

We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.










These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.

The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.










I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.

I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:










That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!

And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:










So you see, we have been really busy.

I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.














































I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.

I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.

We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.

We'll see . . .

With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects! 

Happy Monday!!!!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


Have a safe trip


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


Sheils have fun 

Jamie


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


Safe travels Sheila and Keith. Enjoy your trip and visit. Looking forward to pictures. Your new box is beautiful.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


Have a safe trip and enjoy!
Rick


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


both the latest's are very nice

enjoy 
and come back safe


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


Happy Canadian Thanksgiving Sheila and Keith! Have a wonderful and fun trip. I love the box! Looking forward to the pattern. 
Enjoy!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


Sheila,

Your new box is really outstanding! Do have a safe, enjoyable and relaxing trip.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Ready for the Road - New Box Finished!*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to go by in a blink of an eye. Both Keith and myself are working at top speed not only to finish our newest patterns for the projects and are heading to the magazine, as well as squeezing in a quick website update at Sheila Landry Designs and preparing everything we need for our trip.
> 
> So far, so good - with one more day to go!
> 
> We were able to put four new projects up on the site yesterday. So far, they have been pretty well received as they were some that were in the magazine and many of our customers were anxiously awaiting their release. The first one were Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Holiday Bat Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a fun project that can be done up quickly in time for Halloween.
> 
> The next project was my SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many questions about these since I blogged about them a couple of months ago.
> 
> I also was able to add my SLD428 Crow and Pumpkins Primitive Pull Toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun project that can be left out throughout the autumn season or even all year!
> 
> And finally, Keith had another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered series - SLD235 - Osprey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, we have been really busy.
> 
> I was also able to finish up my new Romantic box that will be in the March Issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the cutting on this project was not the easiest. It is definitely a project for someone with a little experience.
> 
> I love the way the ash looks though. Ash is one of my absolute favorite woods to scroll saw. Especially when making projects where I want to show some pretty grain. Even after I oil it, it retains its light color, and the contrasting grain adds beautiful interest to many types of designs.
> 
> We are finishing up preparing our class materials and getting ready to head out tomorrow morning. Unless I find I really am on top of things, I won't be posting before we leave. I am bringing my laptop and my good keyboard with me for the trip, so that will make my computing easier when we are on the road. I plan on taking some great pictures of the landscape and the classes and of course of my new grand daughter, Willow and kids. Whether I post them or not remains to be seen. Since I get up so early and I am used to living in a time zone that is two hours earlier than where I will be, I am afraid I will be the first one up and quietly typing may be something I will do to occupy myself in the early morning hours.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> With that said, let the adventure begin! I wish you all a wonderful week and hope you have fun making amazing projects!
> 
> Happy Monday!!!!


All is fantastic. That box is times 2 fantastic…


----------



## scrollgirl

*We're Back! *

After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.

The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.

We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.

We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.

We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.

The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.

After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.

We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:










We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:










Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.










The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.

I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:










After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:










She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!

We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".










This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:










I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.

It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.

We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.

On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.

Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.

We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.

I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.

While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.

It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.

Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!

"Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


welcome home sheila

glad you had a safe and invigorating trip

willow looks just like you
when you were that age lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Hi, David! Willow was adorable. It felt good to hold a baby - it has been so long it seems. Then in other ways it seems like only yesterday that Phil and Dani were that small. Yes - she looks just like her dad and her auntie! That little button nose, I think! 

Have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Good times. Good memories. Always make em. The baby will be asking for car keys in a few weeks it seems.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Welcome Back Sheila (and Keith!)
It looks like a Great Time was had by all…
Traveling is a lot of Fun
but there really is
"No Place like Home!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Thanks, Roger and Mike:
As much as I loved seeing everyone, I am so happy to be home here. It feels "right" for me to be here and I can't wait to get back to designing. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Good morning and welcome home Sheila and Keith! Sounds like a great trip seeing the NE fall color display and Willow *AND* Everest! Now you need a vacation to rest up from your vacation. Glad you are home safe.


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Sheila, was missing your daily updates. Was the class you taught for a club/group and do they perhaps have a website? Glad to see your trip was a success and very planned out it sounds like. Home sweet home, nothing like sleeping in your own bed? pat


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Welcome back Sheila. Spending time with your family is really exciting and it updates all the imagination that you only dream about them after a long period. I am glad that your trip to and back were all safe. Getting back to work with your mind refreshed will be very productive. On the other hand, I have also a break on woodwork because of trainings I had attended including one in Hong Kong where my wife joined me. Well, looking forward to have same habit of reading your daily blogs. 
God bless,


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Super re-cap! Thanks. Great to have ya back and ready to paint and scroll.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Welcome back Sheila and Keith. Glad the trip was excellent! Are you looking at the show in Saratoga in March?
Rick


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Good to see you back and I'm glad you had a really good time


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Thank you all for the warm welcome back. I missed my internet "family" while I was away. It seems to be taking a couple of days to get back in the swing of things, but I should be designing again by tomorrow. I was happy to go and happy to return home as well. 

Have a great Sunday! Sheila


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


I'm glad your back, I was wondering why you didn't have your daily blog. At first I thought something happen to you. I'm glad you had a good time and welcome back!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Welcome home Sheila and Keith. It's great to hear about your trip and see the photos of your beautiful family. I'm glad you had a safe and happy time. Looking forward to seeing more designs. It's always good to get a break and go away from everything for a bit and I think home gets appreciated even more!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *We're Back! *
> 
> After such a long time of being away from the computer (for me, anyway!) it seems almost odd for me to actually sit down and write. It is funny how we fall into and out of habits - both good and bad - after only a few short days.
> 
> The last few weeks were filled with fun and adventure. Initially, I had wanted to log everything and keep up with you all on the computer, but it was so busy and by the time we stopped in the evening all I wanted to do was relax and recharge for the next day. So that is what I did.
> 
> We had a very busy and fun trip. Everything went pretty much as planned and the days seemed to fly by.
> 
> We drove through New England at what seemed the peak of the autumn colors. It was truly a beautiful experience. We decided to take some smaller roads and got off of the main expressway so we would be better able to see everything. It was a lovely ride.
> 
> We arrived in Albany the day before we taught a scroll saw class. Since we had the class scheduled for the evening, it gave us the entire day to look around and explore. The class went well we thought, and the feedback we received from the students was all very positive. Olson supplied us with scroll saw blades and Keith and I had the wood pieces ready for the students to use. The class went over many of the basics of scroll sawing, from choosing blades to applying the pattern to cutting. I think everyone had a great time and they said they learned a great deal. We are thinking we are going to go back in March to teach again with the same club, and look forward to that experience.
> 
> The next night was the painting class. Again, we were happy that everyone enjoyed the class and had a great time. I was surprised that everything went so smoothly, as we were only able to prepare for them for a couple of weeks. DecoArt came through with supplying the paint for the class and everyone loved working with the Weathered Wood Crackle.
> 
> After New York, we headed out to Chicago. The rest of the trip would be for the most part pleasure, and I would be able to visit with my friends and family.
> 
> We stayed with my daughter Danielle and her boyfriend John first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to eat at some of my favorite restaurants as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle had just got a couple of new kittens a few weeks earlier and they were both adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Siamese looking cat is "Link" and the tuxedo cat is "Scrambles." They are brothers although they don't really look like they would be. They were both fun and full of energy and made me miss my own kitties.
> 
> I also got to see my brother Bob, whom I have not seen in years. We had a wonderful visit together and caught up on lots. I don't have a great picture, but he took one with his phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, we went to the other side of town and stayed near my son Phil's place. I was thrilled to meet my new grand daughter, Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just as beautiful and sweet as I thought she would be!
> 
> We had some time to visit and cook, and also went to the zoo. I got to see my favorite snow leopards at Brookfield zoo, including the new baby, "Everest".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Willow's second trip to the zoo already, and I am sure she will be a regular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that I didn't take many pictures. I was too busy enjoying things to take time out for them. I think that is kind of a good thing though, and I am sure that there will be more to come.
> 
> It was a wonderful visit all around. I also got to see my long time friend Carlene and have a good visit. I have known her since we were both just starting high school and it was wonderful to catch up with here in person. All in all it was a great trip.
> 
> We left for home at 3am on Monday morning. We were both antsy and wanted to hit the road before all of the Indiana/Chicago traffic filled in I 80. We wound up driving 21 hours on Monday and finally stopped about midnight in the lower part of Maine (Portsmouth). We covered just about 1000 miles in a day and still had 1000 to go.
> 
> On Tuesday, we were on the road by about 8am. we drove through for the most part and only stopped at Bangor, Main for lunch and a final bit of shopping. We then went on until we arrived home just at midnight, after travelling another 1000 miles or so. It was two long days, but not unpleasant. It felt wonderful to be home.
> 
> Our own cats were thrilled when we arrived. They even forgot to ignore us and were all prancing around, meowing and head-butting us. I am sure they wondered what had happened to us and if we would ever return.
> 
> We have spent the last couple of days organizing and catching up on things. Being gone two weeks is great, but leaves a lot of things to do when returning. I have some writing to do today that is due for the magazine tomorrow, and I have some other paperwork that will keep me occupied for most of the day. We needed to shop for food, as we cleared out almost everything before we left and we also needed to organize our little place here as well. It will be very busy.
> 
> I have several new ideas that I am going to be working on for patterns though. With the beginning of November upon us, I realize that any ideas that I have for Christmas and the holidays need to be finished soon. Then it is on to spring designs.
> 
> While it was wonderful to be able to see everyone, it is certainly good to be back. I love my little place here by the river and I look forward to the next several weeks of autumn and even the upcoming winter. It feels great to be content with the life that I have.
> 
> It may take me a few additional days to get back to "normal", but that is expected I would think. I am well on my way to doing so, only with a greater appreciation for the life I have.
> 
> Have a great Sunday. Enjoy that extra hour!
> 
> "Life is not made up of minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, or years, but of moments. You must experience each one before you can appreciate it." ― Sarah Ban Breathnach


Hi, Dennis and Anna! It is good to be back. I loved seeing everyone and I am happy that we went. But I am also very happy to be home. I missed you all! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*An Early Start*

This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.

I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.

It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.

I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.

Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.

Whatever works.

I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.

While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!

Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.

I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.

We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.

We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.

I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.

This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.

In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.










Life is good. I can't wait to get started.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila,
It seems you are back in time on your routine. The best way to start, look into the pending ones and arrange them according to priority and time it require. I just hope for the best. Sometimes it is very tempting to answer new ones than going back to the past ones. Why not do what you can do best… Have a nice day and enjoy what you came back for… tranquillity, peaceful, and a nice falling changing color leaves. 
Thanks,


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Life is good. One step at a time, Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Traveling through different time zones can be very hard on your mind and body. It's something a lot of folks try to just bull their way through. Glad you listened to the signals you were getting Sheila. Fall is here in Oklahoma. Love the scattered maple trees among the oaks, and the brilliant scarlet of the sumac that seems to be everywhere. Have a great week Sheila! Pretty kitty pic!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi, to you all! It sure is good to be back. I really missed talking to you all in the mornings, as it puts me on a nice track. Our colors are done here in Nova Scotia, Candy, and all the trees are bare. But we did get to see the brilliant colors of New England as we drove through. It was incredible and a wonderful treat for the eyes.

Have an awesome day! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good to see you back and working in your own space again. Thank you once again for sharing your thoughts
and those wonderful pictures, missed your morning visits.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila, the one thing I missed when we were in Nova Scotia in the summer was doing creative work. The break was really good though and a breathe of fresh air (and we got to meet you and Keith ) but getting back to our routine was much appreciated. I think the trip made me appreciate my life here even more. 
Have a great day. Sunny and cool here - a beautiful Fall day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Yes, there are two sides to taking time away. I was thrilled to see everyone, but oh so happy to be home here. Today I am beginning my next patterns and feel nice and refreshed. The weather here is similar to yours. A glorious and sunny day. Our trees are bare now, but it is still beautiful. You have a great day as well! 

(And "hi" to you Gus! I didn't see your comment until now! I missed visiting with you all as well!) 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

That two weeks certainly passed quickly. You're really good with getting back into the swing of things. When I change routine for even a short time, it seems to take forever to get back into it. Actually, I haven't gotten back into my shop routine since my husband's second heart attack toward the end of August. With his nearly bleeding to death from the blood thinner 4 weeks later, I'm not sure when I'll get back into any kind of routine. And next week I will spend with my folks since Mom just had knee replacement surgery (she'll be 95 in December) and Dad still hasn't learned to cook at 96! Some day soon I hope to grow up and be just like you-all organized and ambitious . . . and it wouldn't hurt to be talented like you, too!

Nice to have your back.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An Early Start*
> 
> This morning I awoke before 5 am. When I saw what time it was on the clock, I almost turned around and went back to sleep. But I didn't really feel tired anymore and I wanted to get started with my day so I stayed up and got busy with some things.
> 
> I typically sleep until about six. To me, that is an ideal time to get up. It gives me time to read through my mail and scan the NY Times and gather my thoughts before the rest of the world wakes up and things get busy and cluttered. I feel that it is my edge.
> 
> It feels good to be getting back into a routine. The past month or so have been so out of kilter for us. Even though most of it was for a good reason, it still was a bit unsettling to be so much out of my comfort zone. While visiting in Chicago and New York, we were at least an hour or two off on our time due to crossing over two time zones. One morning I slept until almost nine, which meant that was 11 am here in Nova Scotia and I couldn't believe it. It is rare that I sleep past seven when I am here at home. Understandably, I must have been pretty tired to do that, and I tried to just allow my body to dictate things rather than force myself otherwise. This appeared to have worked for me though, as it has not been too difficult to fall back into a routine.
> 
> I am certain that yesterday's time change has helped as well. I looked at it as gaining an extra hour, even though I know that technically that is probably wrong. However, it felt good to have that 25 hour day and I feel that I accomplished a great deal more just because of my positive mindset of having an additional hour to get things done.
> 
> Funny how our thoughts can dictate our mood. It seems that the days that I forget to have a positive attitude are the days that I struggle most with. If I have the awareness to realize that I am struggling however, I am usually able to talk myself into looking at things in a positive light and things do tend to go easier. It is a trick I have learned to master and a game that I often play with myself when things get too busy or overwhelming.
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> I spent yesterday writing instructions for the last two projects that I created for the magazine. I also had to do some paperwork to catch up on. Completing the tasks were lofty goals for one single day, but I am happy to say that by late afternoon I had accomplished them and I spent the rest of the evening taking a breath. I even made a batch of cookies.
> 
> While in Chicago, I was finally able to go through the last of my stuff that I had stored there from when I moved here to Canada nine years ago. I finally got to the bottom of the pile, and while I will keep a couple of boxes at my daughter's house, the rest of it has either come back with me, found a home elsewhere, or discarded. I can't tell you how good that felt!
> 
> Again the mindset had come into play. I found myself being able to let go of things that I couldn't imagine doing so only two years ago. Perhaps it is because I feel nice and settled in my life. I just didn't feel the need to have so many 'things' as I did before.
> 
> I like that. I like simplifying my life. I think the older I get, the less "stuff" I need to make me happy. As I get older, I find myself figuring out that things aren't the key to happiness. What is important to me is living a life of peace and contentment and being productive and creative. And of course to be healthy. I have all of that so I have little desire for more. I know I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> We are heading back to the gym today. We have been absent from it for just over a month now. I don't like being one of those people who mentions every time we go to the gym, but for the past 2 years we have tried to go at least three times a week. I only bring it up now because after being away for so long, I notice that my body feels older. Not just normal tired, but out-of-shape tired. I think with what Keith and I do for our jobs (which is mostly sedentary) it is important that we take care of our bodies as well as our minds.
> 
> We began walking again as well. I am sorry to say that over the summer we got out of the habit of taking our walks. We used to walk on the days when we don't go to the gym, so we were doing something physical every day. But our worlds got busy and life took over and we also let that part of our routine slip out of our hands. Both of us feel it, and it is time to get back to it. Not only did it do a great deal for us physically, but also for our peace of mind. Some of our best 'business meetings' were accomplished during our walks.
> 
> I have a lot I want to do today. I have many ideas for designs and plans for our business. We had a wonderful break from our routine and I am ready to buckle down and accomplish. It feels good to be so excited about things.
> 
> This time off did me well I think. It was just the thing I needed prior to the long winter months when I will be somewhat house bound. I look forward to the luxury of working from home here this winter and using my new saw and creating my new woodworking and painting patterns and having a great time doing so.
> 
> In the mean time, I will enjoy the beauty that is all around me. This is my favorite time of year and I am happy that I was able to take a breath and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Well those are some huge life-affecting things, L/W. I don't know how you would expect to have a routine with what is on your plate. I have a great deal of admiration for you.

The end of this summer was tough. Keith's dad was in the hospital for much of the time and even when he came home, he had a very difficult time before he passed away in mid-September. As you are doing, we banded together as a family and helped his mom (and dad) through the roughest days. I didn't mention it much in my blog here because his mom is a pretty private person and I want to respect that.

There were many days when I had to look hard for something positive to write about. While I share my thoughts here every day, there are times when I just don't feel the need to share things because they are either too painful or I am having trouble dealing with them myself. On those days, I focused on my work and my customers and if I looked hard enough, it seemed that I could always find something positive and inspiring to discuss here. It was a good thing for me and helped me re-focus my own feelings and got me through some very difficult and painful times.

It is funny in a way because I think I have built up a reputation of being a positive person. Generally I am, but when people tell me how my positive outlook every day inspires them, it makes me try harder to live up to those expectations. In that way, it makes me even more positive, even on the days when I am not. I think it is good for me and it just goes to show how much that you and other readers give back to me.

I hope that things settle down in your life and you are able to find some joy in getting back to your shop again. Sometimes even small doses of self-indulgence is enough to keep you going. Remember to take care of yourself first. If you don't, it will be very difficult to take care of the others around you. Many care takers forget that and some wind up falling ill themselves because of it.

I wish you all my best and thank you for your kind words. Keep in touch and hang in there. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Wonderfully Full Day of Inspiration*

What an invigorating day yesterday turned out to be! There is nothing like getting back to work and running full steam to really get you back in the swing of things.

The day was full and busy from beginning to end. And when I went to bed, I slept better than I had in quite a while. I love when that happens, and I truly enjoy seeing our little business thrive and grow.

I was happy to have my early start yesterday, as it seemed that I needed every extra minute to fit everything into the day. I think that is why I enjoy getting up so early in the morning. I always say that for every hour that I am up prior to 9am, it seems that I am able to squeeze two hours of work into it. I believe that is because it is so quiet and I am able to stay focused best on what I am doing. There are days when things like Facebook and the phone can be a bit of a distraction. But when I am working in these early hours when everyone for the most part is sleeping, I feel that I do better in keeping on track and less likely to wander onto other things.

We made it to the gym and I must admit that it was difficult to jump right back in. I did use my head though. I respected my limitations, and kept things light so I wouldn't injure myself. After all, it had been several weeks since we attended and unfortunately I was feeling it. It would have been foolish for me to push myself to where I left off and I would have risked getting hurt. It could have put me out for a longer period of time. It is times like this when sensibility needs to prevail over ego and we just have to take a step back. I have no doubt that I will be able to catch up soon and then I will be able to move ahead.

After that, I had several errands to do. I had to stop at the grocery store for a few things, and then the bank and the post office. The postal service had changed our mail boxes in the entire area and there is quite an upheaval regarding our mailing addresses. The entire county is in a tizzy because they are eliminating many of the road side mail boxes and relocating them to "community boxes" where they are all clustered together. While this may be good for some people, it makes it difficult for others who don't drive or have access to the main office. Our box was moved down the road about 2 miles and up a semi-deserted street. For the likes of me I can't understand why they would heard people to that remote area. There isn't even a way to turn a car around without going in a drive way a block or so further up the road. I can only imagine how difficult it will be once the snow comes, as these small roads are usually the last to be plowed.

But fortunately, we were able to secure one of the last PO boxes located in the main office, and our mail will remain on site there for our pick up. This offered peace of mind to both ourselves and Keith's mom, and we were very happy to finally get it settled. It will still be a change, but was much more acceptable than chasing up a remote road for our mail each day.

After the errands, I came home and prepared a newsletter to announce our site update. Keith had some wonderful new patterns that he had ready to share and we also added some great sales in which we put some of our favorite Christmas patterns on special on our Pattern Specials page of our site.

His new patterns consisted of a set of three beautiful word plaques:










The patterns are sold separately, or he has them available in a set that is at a discounted price. (SLDK338 - Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques)

We are finding the word art plaques are very popular among our customers and they are continually asking for us to make more of them.

Yesterday, a customer of ours (Gary) sent us pictures of how he did the word plaques on live-edge boards. I think they look incredible!










SLDK317 - Joshua 24:15 Lord Bible Quote Plaque










SLDK308 - 1 Corinthians 13:13 Faith Hope Love Bible Quote Plaque










SLDK315 - Family Word Art Plaque










SLDK316 - Love Word Art Plaque

These are all outstanding examples of how everyone can take our patterns and make them into personal and unique projects. Keith and I were both so pleased to see this.

I had intended on drawing for the remainder of the afternoon, but I had little chance to do so. I am pleased to say that as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was kept quite busy filling orders and answering correspondences with our wonderful customers. It truly kept me busy until I was ready to go to bed.

I can't tell you all how thankful that I am for your continued support of our little business. A year ago, when we decided to split away from the 'big company' that was wholesaling our patterns, we were very unsure if we would be able to survive without a large distributor. While we had some slower times, without a doubt this has been our best year to date, and our numbers are still increasing. Apparently our hard work is paying off, and people are seeking us out and we are earning a good reputation for both the quality of our patterns as well as our customer service and our work ethic.

Nothing can be more satisfying and inspiring.

With all that said, I once again wish to thank you all for your support and friendship. Without you I wouldn't be here writing every morning and that would leave a large and empty space in my life. I have made so many friends through this blog and I continue to do so, hearing stories and meeting new people who love to be creative not only in the woodworking field, but the painting field as well. I find a great deal of joy in seeing our designs made and appreciated and even for those readers who don't scroll saw or paint, I have also learned a great deal from you and call many of you my "friend."

Creativity has no limits. Only the limits that we, ourselves impose on it. I believe by surrounding myself with creative and positive people, it helps not only my own creativity grow, but can be inspiring to others. And that is a wonderful way to life.

I wish you all an incredible day today. I saw this quote on my Facebook page early this morning and I wanted to share it with you all:

We need to strengthen such inner values as contentment, patience and tolerance, as well as compassion for others. Keeping in mind that it is expressions of affection rather than money and power that attract real friends, compassion is the key to ensuring our own well-being. -Dalai Lama

I think it is a beautiful mindset to begin my day. I hope you think so as well.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Full Day of Inspiration*
> 
> What an invigorating day yesterday turned out to be! There is nothing like getting back to work and running full steam to really get you back in the swing of things.
> 
> The day was full and busy from beginning to end. And when I went to bed, I slept better than I had in quite a while. I love when that happens, and I truly enjoy seeing our little business thrive and grow.
> 
> I was happy to have my early start yesterday, as it seemed that I needed every extra minute to fit everything into the day. I think that is why I enjoy getting up so early in the morning. I always say that for every hour that I am up prior to 9am, it seems that I am able to squeeze two hours of work into it. I believe that is because it is so quiet and I am able to stay focused best on what I am doing. There are days when things like Facebook and the phone can be a bit of a distraction. But when I am working in these early hours when everyone for the most part is sleeping, I feel that I do better in keeping on track and less likely to wander onto other things.
> 
> We made it to the gym and I must admit that it was difficult to jump right back in. I did use my head though. I respected my limitations, and kept things light so I wouldn't injure myself. After all, it had been several weeks since we attended and unfortunately I was feeling it. It would have been foolish for me to push myself to where I left off and I would have risked getting hurt. It could have put me out for a longer period of time. It is times like this when sensibility needs to prevail over ego and we just have to take a step back. I have no doubt that I will be able to catch up soon and then I will be able to move ahead.
> 
> After that, I had several errands to do. I had to stop at the grocery store for a few things, and then the bank and the post office. The postal service had changed our mail boxes in the entire area and there is quite an upheaval regarding our mailing addresses. The entire county is in a tizzy because they are eliminating many of the road side mail boxes and relocating them to "community boxes" where they are all clustered together. While this may be good for some people, it makes it difficult for others who don't drive or have access to the main office. Our box was moved down the road about 2 miles and up a semi-deserted street. For the likes of me I can't understand why they would heard people to that remote area. There isn't even a way to turn a car around without going in a drive way a block or so further up the road. I can only imagine how difficult it will be once the snow comes, as these small roads are usually the last to be plowed.
> 
> But fortunately, we were able to secure one of the last PO boxes located in the main office, and our mail will remain on site there for our pick up. This offered peace of mind to both ourselves and Keith's mom, and we were very happy to finally get it settled. It will still be a change, but was much more acceptable than chasing up a remote road for our mail each day.
> 
> After the errands, I came home and prepared a newsletter to announce our site update. Keith had some wonderful new patterns that he had ready to share and we also added some great sales in which we put some of our favorite Christmas patterns on special on our Pattern Specials page of our site.
> 
> His new patterns consisted of a set of three beautiful word plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns are sold separately, or he has them available in a set that is at a discounted price. (SLDK338 - Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques)
> 
> We are finding the word art plaques are very popular among our customers and they are continually asking for us to make more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, a customer of ours (Gary) sent us pictures of how he did the word plaques on live-edge boards. I think they look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK317 - Joshua 24:15 Lord Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK308 - 1 Corinthians 13:13 Faith Hope Love Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 - Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 - Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> These are all outstanding examples of how everyone can take our patterns and make them into personal and unique projects. Keith and I were both so pleased to see this.
> 
> I had intended on drawing for the remainder of the afternoon, but I had little chance to do so. I am pleased to say that as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was kept quite busy filling orders and answering correspondences with our wonderful customers. It truly kept me busy until I was ready to go to bed.
> 
> I can't tell you all how thankful that I am for your continued support of our little business. A year ago, when we decided to split away from the 'big company' that was wholesaling our patterns, we were very unsure if we would be able to survive without a large distributor. While we had some slower times, without a doubt this has been our best year to date, and our numbers are still increasing. Apparently our hard work is paying off, and people are seeking us out and we are earning a good reputation for both the quality of our patterns as well as our customer service and our work ethic.
> 
> Nothing can be more satisfying and inspiring.
> 
> With all that said, I once again wish to thank you all for your support and friendship. Without you I wouldn't be here writing every morning and that would leave a large and empty space in my life. I have made so many friends through this blog and I continue to do so, hearing stories and meeting new people who love to be creative not only in the woodworking field, but the painting field as well. I find a great deal of joy in seeing our designs made and appreciated and even for those readers who don't scroll saw or paint, I have also learned a great deal from you and call many of you my "friend."
> 
> Creativity has no limits. Only the limits that we, ourselves impose on it. I believe by surrounding myself with creative and positive people, it helps not only my own creativity grow, but can be inspiring to others. And that is a wonderful way to life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I saw this quote on my Facebook page early this morning and I wanted to share it with you all:
> 
> We need to strengthen such inner values as contentment, patience and tolerance, as well as compassion for others. Keeping in mind that it is expressions of affection rather than money and power that attract real friends, compassion is the key to ensuring our own well-being. -Dalai Lama
> 
> I think it is a beautiful mindset to begin my day. I hope you think so as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Sheila I'm so glad that it worked out for you in the end
My Mom would say "cheats never prosper".
*Keith *I like you double word plaques very eye catching.
Lots to catch up with, puppies are massive.

Have a sublime day and enjoy your walk

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Full Day of Inspiration*
> 
> What an invigorating day yesterday turned out to be! There is nothing like getting back to work and running full steam to really get you back in the swing of things.
> 
> The day was full and busy from beginning to end. And when I went to bed, I slept better than I had in quite a while. I love when that happens, and I truly enjoy seeing our little business thrive and grow.
> 
> I was happy to have my early start yesterday, as it seemed that I needed every extra minute to fit everything into the day. I think that is why I enjoy getting up so early in the morning. I always say that for every hour that I am up prior to 9am, it seems that I am able to squeeze two hours of work into it. I believe that is because it is so quiet and I am able to stay focused best on what I am doing. There are days when things like Facebook and the phone can be a bit of a distraction. But when I am working in these early hours when everyone for the most part is sleeping, I feel that I do better in keeping on track and less likely to wander onto other things.
> 
> We made it to the gym and I must admit that it was difficult to jump right back in. I did use my head though. I respected my limitations, and kept things light so I wouldn't injure myself. After all, it had been several weeks since we attended and unfortunately I was feeling it. It would have been foolish for me to push myself to where I left off and I would have risked getting hurt. It could have put me out for a longer period of time. It is times like this when sensibility needs to prevail over ego and we just have to take a step back. I have no doubt that I will be able to catch up soon and then I will be able to move ahead.
> 
> After that, I had several errands to do. I had to stop at the grocery store for a few things, and then the bank and the post office. The postal service had changed our mail boxes in the entire area and there is quite an upheaval regarding our mailing addresses. The entire county is in a tizzy because they are eliminating many of the road side mail boxes and relocating them to "community boxes" where they are all clustered together. While this may be good for some people, it makes it difficult for others who don't drive or have access to the main office. Our box was moved down the road about 2 miles and up a semi-deserted street. For the likes of me I can't understand why they would heard people to that remote area. There isn't even a way to turn a car around without going in a drive way a block or so further up the road. I can only imagine how difficult it will be once the snow comes, as these small roads are usually the last to be plowed.
> 
> But fortunately, we were able to secure one of the last PO boxes located in the main office, and our mail will remain on site there for our pick up. This offered peace of mind to both ourselves and Keith's mom, and we were very happy to finally get it settled. It will still be a change, but was much more acceptable than chasing up a remote road for our mail each day.
> 
> After the errands, I came home and prepared a newsletter to announce our site update. Keith had some wonderful new patterns that he had ready to share and we also added some great sales in which we put some of our favorite Christmas patterns on special on our Pattern Specials page of our site.
> 
> His new patterns consisted of a set of three beautiful word plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns are sold separately, or he has them available in a set that is at a discounted price. (SLDK338 - Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques)
> 
> We are finding the word art plaques are very popular among our customers and they are continually asking for us to make more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, a customer of ours (Gary) sent us pictures of how he did the word plaques on live-edge boards. I think they look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK317 - Joshua 24:15 Lord Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK308 - 1 Corinthians 13:13 Faith Hope Love Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 - Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 - Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> These are all outstanding examples of how everyone can take our patterns and make them into personal and unique projects. Keith and I were both so pleased to see this.
> 
> I had intended on drawing for the remainder of the afternoon, but I had little chance to do so. I am pleased to say that as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was kept quite busy filling orders and answering correspondences with our wonderful customers. It truly kept me busy until I was ready to go to bed.
> 
> I can't tell you all how thankful that I am for your continued support of our little business. A year ago, when we decided to split away from the 'big company' that was wholesaling our patterns, we were very unsure if we would be able to survive without a large distributor. While we had some slower times, without a doubt this has been our best year to date, and our numbers are still increasing. Apparently our hard work is paying off, and people are seeking us out and we are earning a good reputation for both the quality of our patterns as well as our customer service and our work ethic.
> 
> Nothing can be more satisfying and inspiring.
> 
> With all that said, I once again wish to thank you all for your support and friendship. Without you I wouldn't be here writing every morning and that would leave a large and empty space in my life. I have made so many friends through this blog and I continue to do so, hearing stories and meeting new people who love to be creative not only in the woodworking field, but the painting field as well. I find a great deal of joy in seeing our designs made and appreciated and even for those readers who don't scroll saw or paint, I have also learned a great deal from you and call many of you my "friend."
> 
> Creativity has no limits. Only the limits that we, ourselves impose on it. I believe by surrounding myself with creative and positive people, it helps not only my own creativity grow, but can be inspiring to others. And that is a wonderful way to life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I saw this quote on my Facebook page early this morning and I wanted to share it with you all:
> 
> We need to strengthen such inner values as contentment, patience and tolerance, as well as compassion for others. Keeping in mind that it is expressions of affection rather than money and power that attract real friends, compassion is the key to ensuring our own well-being. -Dalai Lama
> 
> I think it is a beautiful mindset to begin my day. I hope you think so as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Hi, Jamie:
I agree with your mom and I had that philosophy from the start. I must admit when I go to "the company's" site and see their presentation of old and mediocre patterns, it gives me a small sense of satisfaction. I don't dwell on it though, as I find there are better, more positive things to focus on that will lift my spirits and soul. (But certainly that thing we call Karma must have a play in things!)

It was a risky decision on our part, but I feel a wise one, as is freed me from so much anxiety and worry.

Now on to better . . .

I bet those pups are bouncing balls of fun! My daughter's two kittens are full of the devil and so fun to watch. I love to see the thinking process as they explore their new world. "All the world is a toy!"

I hope you are enjoying them fully. I am sure it won't be long before they are sent to wonderful, loving homes and you will be missing the chaos.

Take care, my friend. All my best to Shirley as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Full Day of Inspiration*
> 
> What an invigorating day yesterday turned out to be! There is nothing like getting back to work and running full steam to really get you back in the swing of things.
> 
> The day was full and busy from beginning to end. And when I went to bed, I slept better than I had in quite a while. I love when that happens, and I truly enjoy seeing our little business thrive and grow.
> 
> I was happy to have my early start yesterday, as it seemed that I needed every extra minute to fit everything into the day. I think that is why I enjoy getting up so early in the morning. I always say that for every hour that I am up prior to 9am, it seems that I am able to squeeze two hours of work into it. I believe that is because it is so quiet and I am able to stay focused best on what I am doing. There are days when things like Facebook and the phone can be a bit of a distraction. But when I am working in these early hours when everyone for the most part is sleeping, I feel that I do better in keeping on track and less likely to wander onto other things.
> 
> We made it to the gym and I must admit that it was difficult to jump right back in. I did use my head though. I respected my limitations, and kept things light so I wouldn't injure myself. After all, it had been several weeks since we attended and unfortunately I was feeling it. It would have been foolish for me to push myself to where I left off and I would have risked getting hurt. It could have put me out for a longer period of time. It is times like this when sensibility needs to prevail over ego and we just have to take a step back. I have no doubt that I will be able to catch up soon and then I will be able to move ahead.
> 
> After that, I had several errands to do. I had to stop at the grocery store for a few things, and then the bank and the post office. The postal service had changed our mail boxes in the entire area and there is quite an upheaval regarding our mailing addresses. The entire county is in a tizzy because they are eliminating many of the road side mail boxes and relocating them to "community boxes" where they are all clustered together. While this may be good for some people, it makes it difficult for others who don't drive or have access to the main office. Our box was moved down the road about 2 miles and up a semi-deserted street. For the likes of me I can't understand why they would heard people to that remote area. There isn't even a way to turn a car around without going in a drive way a block or so further up the road. I can only imagine how difficult it will be once the snow comes, as these small roads are usually the last to be plowed.
> 
> But fortunately, we were able to secure one of the last PO boxes located in the main office, and our mail will remain on site there for our pick up. This offered peace of mind to both ourselves and Keith's mom, and we were very happy to finally get it settled. It will still be a change, but was much more acceptable than chasing up a remote road for our mail each day.
> 
> After the errands, I came home and prepared a newsletter to announce our site update. Keith had some wonderful new patterns that he had ready to share and we also added some great sales in which we put some of our favorite Christmas patterns on special on our Pattern Specials page of our site.
> 
> His new patterns consisted of a set of three beautiful word plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns are sold separately, or he has them available in a set that is at a discounted price. (SLDK338 - Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques)
> 
> We are finding the word art plaques are very popular among our customers and they are continually asking for us to make more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, a customer of ours (Gary) sent us pictures of how he did the word plaques on live-edge boards. I think they look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK317 - Joshua 24:15 Lord Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK308 - 1 Corinthians 13:13 Faith Hope Love Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 - Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 - Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> These are all outstanding examples of how everyone can take our patterns and make them into personal and unique projects. Keith and I were both so pleased to see this.
> 
> I had intended on drawing for the remainder of the afternoon, but I had little chance to do so. I am pleased to say that as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was kept quite busy filling orders and answering correspondences with our wonderful customers. It truly kept me busy until I was ready to go to bed.
> 
> I can't tell you all how thankful that I am for your continued support of our little business. A year ago, when we decided to split away from the 'big company' that was wholesaling our patterns, we were very unsure if we would be able to survive without a large distributor. While we had some slower times, without a doubt this has been our best year to date, and our numbers are still increasing. Apparently our hard work is paying off, and people are seeking us out and we are earning a good reputation for both the quality of our patterns as well as our customer service and our work ethic.
> 
> Nothing can be more satisfying and inspiring.
> 
> With all that said, I once again wish to thank you all for your support and friendship. Without you I wouldn't be here writing every morning and that would leave a large and empty space in my life. I have made so many friends through this blog and I continue to do so, hearing stories and meeting new people who love to be creative not only in the woodworking field, but the painting field as well. I find a great deal of joy in seeing our designs made and appreciated and even for those readers who don't scroll saw or paint, I have also learned a great deal from you and call many of you my "friend."
> 
> Creativity has no limits. Only the limits that we, ourselves impose on it. I believe by surrounding myself with creative and positive people, it helps not only my own creativity grow, but can be inspiring to others. And that is a wonderful way to life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I saw this quote on my Facebook page early this morning and I wanted to share it with you all:
> 
> We need to strengthen such inner values as contentment, patience and tolerance, as well as compassion for others. Keeping in mind that it is expressions of affection rather than money and power that attract real friends, compassion is the key to ensuring our own well-being. -Dalai Lama
> 
> I think it is a beautiful mindset to begin my day. I hope you think so as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Keith's new plaques are beautiful. I love the sentiment and the fonts that he chose. Your customer (Gary) did a wonderful job on the live edge plaques. Neat way of doing these. 
Have a great day Sheila. Typical November westcoast weather here - damp and cloudy but still great for a walk! We still have some colour left in the trees.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Full Day of Inspiration*
> 
> What an invigorating day yesterday turned out to be! There is nothing like getting back to work and running full steam to really get you back in the swing of things.
> 
> The day was full and busy from beginning to end. And when I went to bed, I slept better than I had in quite a while. I love when that happens, and I truly enjoy seeing our little business thrive and grow.
> 
> I was happy to have my early start yesterday, as it seemed that I needed every extra minute to fit everything into the day. I think that is why I enjoy getting up so early in the morning. I always say that for every hour that I am up prior to 9am, it seems that I am able to squeeze two hours of work into it. I believe that is because it is so quiet and I am able to stay focused best on what I am doing. There are days when things like Facebook and the phone can be a bit of a distraction. But when I am working in these early hours when everyone for the most part is sleeping, I feel that I do better in keeping on track and less likely to wander onto other things.
> 
> We made it to the gym and I must admit that it was difficult to jump right back in. I did use my head though. I respected my limitations, and kept things light so I wouldn't injure myself. After all, it had been several weeks since we attended and unfortunately I was feeling it. It would have been foolish for me to push myself to where I left off and I would have risked getting hurt. It could have put me out for a longer period of time. It is times like this when sensibility needs to prevail over ego and we just have to take a step back. I have no doubt that I will be able to catch up soon and then I will be able to move ahead.
> 
> After that, I had several errands to do. I had to stop at the grocery store for a few things, and then the bank and the post office. The postal service had changed our mail boxes in the entire area and there is quite an upheaval regarding our mailing addresses. The entire county is in a tizzy because they are eliminating many of the road side mail boxes and relocating them to "community boxes" where they are all clustered together. While this may be good for some people, it makes it difficult for others who don't drive or have access to the main office. Our box was moved down the road about 2 miles and up a semi-deserted street. For the likes of me I can't understand why they would heard people to that remote area. There isn't even a way to turn a car around without going in a drive way a block or so further up the road. I can only imagine how difficult it will be once the snow comes, as these small roads are usually the last to be plowed.
> 
> But fortunately, we were able to secure one of the last PO boxes located in the main office, and our mail will remain on site there for our pick up. This offered peace of mind to both ourselves and Keith's mom, and we were very happy to finally get it settled. It will still be a change, but was much more acceptable than chasing up a remote road for our mail each day.
> 
> After the errands, I came home and prepared a newsletter to announce our site update. Keith had some wonderful new patterns that he had ready to share and we also added some great sales in which we put some of our favorite Christmas patterns on special on our Pattern Specials page of our site.
> 
> His new patterns consisted of a set of three beautiful word plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns are sold separately, or he has them available in a set that is at a discounted price. (SLDK338 - Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques)
> 
> We are finding the word art plaques are very popular among our customers and they are continually asking for us to make more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, a customer of ours (Gary) sent us pictures of how he did the word plaques on live-edge boards. I think they look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK317 - Joshua 24:15 Lord Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK308 - 1 Corinthians 13:13 Faith Hope Love Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 - Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 - Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> These are all outstanding examples of how everyone can take our patterns and make them into personal and unique projects. Keith and I were both so pleased to see this.
> 
> I had intended on drawing for the remainder of the afternoon, but I had little chance to do so. I am pleased to say that as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was kept quite busy filling orders and answering correspondences with our wonderful customers. It truly kept me busy until I was ready to go to bed.
> 
> I can't tell you all how thankful that I am for your continued support of our little business. A year ago, when we decided to split away from the 'big company' that was wholesaling our patterns, we were very unsure if we would be able to survive without a large distributor. While we had some slower times, without a doubt this has been our best year to date, and our numbers are still increasing. Apparently our hard work is paying off, and people are seeking us out and we are earning a good reputation for both the quality of our patterns as well as our customer service and our work ethic.
> 
> Nothing can be more satisfying and inspiring.
> 
> With all that said, I once again wish to thank you all for your support and friendship. Without you I wouldn't be here writing every morning and that would leave a large and empty space in my life. I have made so many friends through this blog and I continue to do so, hearing stories and meeting new people who love to be creative not only in the woodworking field, but the painting field as well. I find a great deal of joy in seeing our designs made and appreciated and even for those readers who don't scroll saw or paint, I have also learned a great deal from you and call many of you my "friend."
> 
> Creativity has no limits. Only the limits that we, ourselves impose on it. I believe by surrounding myself with creative and positive people, it helps not only my own creativity grow, but can be inspiring to others. And that is a wonderful way to life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I saw this quote on my Facebook page early this morning and I wanted to share it with you all:
> 
> We need to strengthen such inner values as contentment, patience and tolerance, as well as compassion for others. Keeping in mind that it is expressions of affection rather than money and power that attract real friends, compassion is the key to ensuring our own well-being. -Dalai Lama
> 
> I think it is a beautiful mindset to begin my day. I hope you think so as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Hi, Anna:
Thank you for your order this morning.  We both appreciate it and again, I can't wait to see your personal touches you put on our patterns.

We have the same weather here - typical autumn.

We met our friends Bernie and Ellen at that little restaurant that we met you at today for lunch. It was to celebrate Keith's birthday which was last week. This time I tried the haddock and it was amazing. I am not a big fish eater but this was really mild and tasty. All six of us split the one Ceaser salad! In any case, it made me think of you and what a nice visit we had. It was great to meet you both in person. 

Take care and enjoy your day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Wonderfully Full Day of Inspiration*
> 
> What an invigorating day yesterday turned out to be! There is nothing like getting back to work and running full steam to really get you back in the swing of things.
> 
> The day was full and busy from beginning to end. And when I went to bed, I slept better than I had in quite a while. I love when that happens, and I truly enjoy seeing our little business thrive and grow.
> 
> I was happy to have my early start yesterday, as it seemed that I needed every extra minute to fit everything into the day. I think that is why I enjoy getting up so early in the morning. I always say that for every hour that I am up prior to 9am, it seems that I am able to squeeze two hours of work into it. I believe that is because it is so quiet and I am able to stay focused best on what I am doing. There are days when things like Facebook and the phone can be a bit of a distraction. But when I am working in these early hours when everyone for the most part is sleeping, I feel that I do better in keeping on track and less likely to wander onto other things.
> 
> We made it to the gym and I must admit that it was difficult to jump right back in. I did use my head though. I respected my limitations, and kept things light so I wouldn't injure myself. After all, it had been several weeks since we attended and unfortunately I was feeling it. It would have been foolish for me to push myself to where I left off and I would have risked getting hurt. It could have put me out for a longer period of time. It is times like this when sensibility needs to prevail over ego and we just have to take a step back. I have no doubt that I will be able to catch up soon and then I will be able to move ahead.
> 
> After that, I had several errands to do. I had to stop at the grocery store for a few things, and then the bank and the post office. The postal service had changed our mail boxes in the entire area and there is quite an upheaval regarding our mailing addresses. The entire county is in a tizzy because they are eliminating many of the road side mail boxes and relocating them to "community boxes" where they are all clustered together. While this may be good for some people, it makes it difficult for others who don't drive or have access to the main office. Our box was moved down the road about 2 miles and up a semi-deserted street. For the likes of me I can't understand why they would heard people to that remote area. There isn't even a way to turn a car around without going in a drive way a block or so further up the road. I can only imagine how difficult it will be once the snow comes, as these small roads are usually the last to be plowed.
> 
> But fortunately, we were able to secure one of the last PO boxes located in the main office, and our mail will remain on site there for our pick up. This offered peace of mind to both ourselves and Keith's mom, and we were very happy to finally get it settled. It will still be a change, but was much more acceptable than chasing up a remote road for our mail each day.
> 
> After the errands, I came home and prepared a newsletter to announce our site update. Keith had some wonderful new patterns that he had ready to share and we also added some great sales in which we put some of our favorite Christmas patterns on special on our Pattern Specials page of our site.
> 
> His new patterns consisted of a set of three beautiful word plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns are sold separately, or he has them available in a set that is at a discounted price. (SLDK338 - Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques)
> 
> We are finding the word art plaques are very popular among our customers and they are continually asking for us to make more of them.
> 
> Yesterday, a customer of ours (Gary) sent us pictures of how he did the word plaques on live-edge boards. I think they look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK317 - Joshua 24:15 Lord Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK308 - 1 Corinthians 13:13 Faith Hope Love Bible Quote Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK315 - Family Word Art Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK316 - Love Word Art Plaque
> 
> These are all outstanding examples of how everyone can take our patterns and make them into personal and unique projects. Keith and I were both so pleased to see this.
> 
> I had intended on drawing for the remainder of the afternoon, but I had little chance to do so. I am pleased to say that as soon as I sent out the newsletter, I was kept quite busy filling orders and answering correspondences with our wonderful customers. It truly kept me busy until I was ready to go to bed.
> 
> I can't tell you all how thankful that I am for your continued support of our little business. A year ago, when we decided to split away from the 'big company' that was wholesaling our patterns, we were very unsure if we would be able to survive without a large distributor. While we had some slower times, without a doubt this has been our best year to date, and our numbers are still increasing. Apparently our hard work is paying off, and people are seeking us out and we are earning a good reputation for both the quality of our patterns as well as our customer service and our work ethic.
> 
> Nothing can be more satisfying and inspiring.
> 
> With all that said, I once again wish to thank you all for your support and friendship. Without you I wouldn't be here writing every morning and that would leave a large and empty space in my life. I have made so many friends through this blog and I continue to do so, hearing stories and meeting new people who love to be creative not only in the woodworking field, but the painting field as well. I find a great deal of joy in seeing our designs made and appreciated and even for those readers who don't scroll saw or paint, I have also learned a great deal from you and call many of you my "friend."
> 
> Creativity has no limits. Only the limits that we, ourselves impose on it. I believe by surrounding myself with creative and positive people, it helps not only my own creativity grow, but can be inspiring to others. And that is a wonderful way to life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible day today. I saw this quote on my Facebook page early this morning and I wanted to share it with you all:
> 
> We need to strengthen such inner values as contentment, patience and tolerance, as well as compassion for others. Keeping in mind that it is expressions of affection rather than money and power that attract real friends, compassion is the key to ensuring our own well-being. -Dalai Lama
> 
> I think it is a beautiful mindset to begin my day. I hope you think so as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday.


Those plaques are fantastic!! Are those scrolled?? However they are done, they're a thing of sheer beauty. Ya'll make one heck-of-a pair.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Fog*

I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.

I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.

It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)

I need to harness things in and slow down.

It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.

The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert

Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.

I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.

I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.

Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.

So that is the plan.

Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.

It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.

The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.

With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.










Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## LissasAntiques

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I can completely relate to this 'syndrome'! I have so many design ideas in my head I have to carry a small notebook and pen at all times in order to sketch what pops into my mind at any given moment! I currently have 14 projects lined up in my work room that need to be assembled, but 'settling' in to 'work' mode eludes me. Here's to us both having a 'productive' day!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Sheila, I have often found myself in similar situations; and I have found that taking time-out to sit back list the tasks to be accompolished, then prioritize them actually on paper. Once completed and I'm satisfied with that order, I can attack one at a time and work through them in an orderly fashion. Most often meeting necessary time frames. I'm sure as organized as you are you have your method(s) to "Get 'em done". What say ye?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you both for your input. I knew that by sharing these feelings I would find that others experience the same thing. I also believe that writing things down and listing is an essential exercise and helps move things along much better. I think that is why I do enjoy writing here every day. I usual state that I am doing "x" or "y" today and just by stating it here in the morning, it helps me follow through and get it done by the next day so I can report to all of you. It sounds like a simple thing, but it works for me. Besides - who says that the answers have to be complicated anyway? Usually they are right there in front of us. 

I really appreciate hearing your thoughts. I think that is why forums such as these can be very helpful to so many.

I have already started my physical list, and feel better already.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I'm in the same boat with you Sheila (getting kinda crowded isn't it?)! After finishing the recent tool swap I would sit in the shop and stare at pretty pieces of lumber (scraps, even) and want to build something but afraid to ruin any of it. I finally went to the home improvement store and bought some plain ole red oak to build a box. Just a book shaped box to get me out of stuck mode. Glad you are already getting unstuck yourself. Have a great day. Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I just jot it all down. In note or sketch form on good old fashioned pencil and paper. I then pick one idea to run with now (any one will do), shut your eyes and stab at one with the pencil. The others are there in note form so you can come back to develop them, individually, at a later date, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Good morning Sheila. Looking at the comments above, it seems like we are all the pencil and paper generation! I think that using the good old fashioned writing tools is in itself creative and helps us out of our blocks. My mind is always on at least 5 projects at one time! That's what keeps the brain alive and enjoying life!
Enjoy your day and whichever idea comes to the forefront.


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Did you try taking a nap?

Sometimes that helps.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you all very kindly for the suggestions. I am really taking them to heart and I will give them a try. I do jot things down on a regular basis but this time around I am a bit behind in writing the ideas into my tablet. Perhaps that is what the problem is.

Yesterday (Wednesday) was spent away, with a last minute change of plans. I will talk about that in my next post which I will get to right after this. Perhaps getting away for a day will do me good though, as I feel a bit better about everything.

Once again, I really appreciate your support and points of view. It is good to talk things over with you all and I think together there are few problems that can't be solved. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I know you'll be rollin full steam ahead before ya know it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Fog*
> 
> I am finding myself having a little bit of a difficult time getting back into the 'producing' mode. With all the ideas that I have, I thought it would be easy, but I think I am a bit overloaded and I find myself in too many directions at once and having trouble on focusing on just one thing.
> 
> I started off well this past weekend, with getting the written instructions done for the two projects that are going to the magazine, but now that it comes to moving on and beginning new projects, I find myself a bit stuck.
> 
> It isn't the kind of stuck where you are sitting looking at a blank page (or computer screen), it is more like having four wheel drive on a truck and each wheel is going a different speed, cancelling out any real progress. I find that I begin to go in one direction and then easily get distracted, and before long I am wandering aimlessly down another path. (In writing, I just realized how appropriate the word "aimlessly" can be, as there is no real clear goal or direction to aim at.)
> 
> I need to harness things in and slow down.
> 
> It isn't as if this hasn't occurred previously. I find that it happens most when I am overloaded with ideas and don't know which one to work on first. I am like a child at a penny candy store with a dollar to spend - picking one candy after the other and wanted to taste them all at once, but knowing I can only have so many before they lose their appeal.
> 
> The problem, simply put, is that we cannot choose everything simultaneously. So we live in danger of becoming paralyzed by indecision, terrified that every choice might be the wrong choice.― Elizabeth Gilbert
> 
> Such a simple quote. Yet it completely defines what I am feeling right now.
> 
> I am realizing that I have more ideas than time will permit. While in some ways this is a GOOD problem, it also is accompanied by the anxiety that I will not get everything done that I intended. In some ways (which I cannot always help) it will cause me to feel as if I failed on some level. I know it is ridiculous, but it is difficult to convince myself otherwise. I think we all do that to ourselves at times. No matter how much we accomplish, we feel as if we should have done more.
> 
> I am aware that this is not a constructive way of thinking, and I am trying my best to overcome this thought process. While I don't sit here and dwell on my lack of physically producing things, I hear that nagging voice in the back of my mind whispering disapproval. And it is annoying.
> 
> Logic tells me that the answer is to pick a place to begin and jump in. I have used that method in the past when this has happened and it does seem to help me start moving in a direction. At this point, ANY direction is desirable as any productive movement at all is welcome.
> 
> So that is the plan.
> 
> Of the several things that I have in mind, I believe that today I will begin on working on the simplest of ideas. I think that will be a good starting place and will help me feel like I am accomplishing. In the past, I have found that once I begin to work on a project and get something under my belt, the rest seems to fall into place and the other things naturally follow. It is worth a try, anyway.
> 
> It is times like these when I am very happy that I write here every morning. As I sit here with my coffee and my cats in the quiet hours of daybreak, it helps me think through these things and plan my day without the distraction of the outside world.
> 
> The sound of 'nothing' can be a very sweet song.
> 
> With that said, I will begin my day. While sitting here writing, I believe I have an idea of what I am going to work on today. The fog in my head is slowly lifting, and hopefully things will soon be clear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Soon, Roger! I am near the end of my "organizing" journey! I hope you have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The 'Organization Landslide'*

I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.

As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.

Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.

I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.

Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.

Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.

All in all, it was a MESS!

The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.

So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.

I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.

Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.

Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.

While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.

Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!

I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.

Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.

So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.










In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.

I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


Sheila, Yes by all means, it feels great to get things organized in a truely orderly fashion; and your using the plastic containers for the seperate seasons is SUPER. In fact, my wife keeps all her fabrics/materials seperated and in such containers, her threads are also organized by colors even to the shades. Therefore, she can get her supplies in less than a minute for any project that arises. Now that that chore is complete to your and Keith's mother's satisfaction and keith has the tools in their new places, your mind will be able to put that necessary task behind you; and you are now ready to get back with a clearer mind to your designs and painting. *Congratulations* on biting the bullet and getting it done even though you had what you thought were more important matters.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


Thanks, Russell! Your wife and I would get along fine! When I did lots of sewing and crafting, I also had all of my fabric, thread and notions sorted by color, type, etc. It was the only way I could keep track of what I had and it helped me put my finger on something instantly. Nothing eats time more than searching for something you "know" you have "somewhere!"

One more day of organizing here and building a small shelf. Then I should be ready to dig in this weekend. It feels great and I feel like I am going to accomplish a great deal.

Thanks as always for your comment. 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


Reading your organization blog, and then looking at that cat picture, all I could think of was, either that picture
was photoshoped, or the photographer had either a couple of years to train cats, or a couple of weeks to 
try to get that photograph. Some things are so much easier after they are finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


I tried to find the picture credits, Gus and again I couldn't. I would think that they could have been Photoshopped, but you never know . . .

Some people have a way with critters. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


I hear you Sheila! I've just organized a space for my sewing machines and sewing and painting supplies. I decided to get back to some sewing and painting over the winter when I can't get out to the workshop. Living in a small place like ours makes organization a necessity! I find it helps clear the mind too.
Enjoy your day. Looking forward to seeing the new designs. 
Drizzly dull November day here.


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


I am curious how you decided to organize your magazines and books. I have a book/magazine addiction, I can't get rid of any of them.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


Looks like a Kitty-Kat Derby…...................annnnnnnnnnnnnd, they're off…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


Hi, Anna, Katie and Roger. It is nice to come out from under the HUGE pile of magazines and type. It is a rainy day here as well, Anna and a good day to stay inside and ORGANIZE!

I am almost done, and I will take a couple of pictures for tomorrow's post. It is 7pm now and I still have a way to go. 

It will feel great when I am finished though, as things are coming together nicely. It is so difficult for me to get rid of my painting and woodworking magazines and books! Making them fit is just a challenge sometimes.

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


OMG seven catastrophes in a row


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The 'Organization Landslide'*
> 
> I started out the day yesterday in one direction and before noon everything changed and I was doing something totally unexpected. Some days are like that though and it isn't always a bad thing. Perhaps it was just the thing that I needed to get out of my fog and move ahead.
> 
> As you may have read yesterday, I fully intended to begin some of my next drawings. I was trying to get myself psyched up about them and decide which project to begin with first. As soon as Keith got up however, I realized that the day probably wouldn't go exactly as I had planned.
> 
> Keith had spent the past several days at his parents house, going through the basement and reorganizing things down there. Since his dad's passing in September, many of his beautiful projects had been given away or sold and there was now a great deal more room than previously. Keith took on the task of reorganizing the tools and such as well, and one thing led to another and soon he was overhauling the entire basement.
> 
> I needed to do some reorganizing myself, as I have several boxes of my things stored there and over time they have been added haphazardly and unmarked boxes were piled in disarray. It was very good of Keith's mom and dad to allow me to keep my extra things there, as they could have probably made a pretty good sized bonfire with things if they chose to do so.
> 
> Last week when I went to Yarmouth, I purchased several semi-clear plastic containers with the intention of getting things sorted. I wanted to have one box for each season of decorations - one for Winter, Spring and Summer, Autumn, Halloween and Christmas. This would make things much easier to find, as up until now, everything was mixed with everything else and I had a very difficult time putting my finger on my seasonal things.
> 
> Add to that, our project prototypes which have piled up over the last several years. While we have given some away and sold others, there was still an alarming amount of them left in box after box and mixed in with the rest of our things.
> 
> All in all, it was a MESS!
> 
> The 'Organization Landslide' as I will call it, began with me bringing the last of my items that were stored in Chicago here to Nova Scotia. After nearly ten years of living here, I FINALLY got through everything while I was visiting Chicago and everything either found a home with someone else, or got tossed. What I had left to bring here consisted of two boxes - one full of books and one filled with some of the last remaining mohair teddy bears that I had kept and designed way back when. For some reason, I really want to keep those few bears. Out of the hundreds that I made, the ones I hung on to were my absolute favorites.
> 
> So not only are we doing an overhaul here in our little place, but we also wanted to get to the bottom of things at Keith's mom's house. Keith was on a roll with the tool side of things and the workshop half of the basement and I knew that it was my turn to join in and do my part with my own personal stuff. So off we went.
> 
> I am happy to say that even though the day was long and hard, we all feel that we made great progress. I severely pared down my things to probably a dozen larger plastic containers where everything is now accessible and labeled clearly so at a moment's notice I can pull out what I want.
> 
> Having a separate container for each season (even if it isn't full) is really a great system. Now I can pull my 'autumn' decorations and take one box home and not have to fish through several unmarked containers to find what I needed. When I am done with autumn, it will be time for Christmas, etc., etc., It will be fast and easy.
> 
> Today's task is to do the final organization right back here at our own little place. It appears that besides 'collecting' wood and paint, I have an obsession with my painting magazines and pattern books. I just can't bear to part with them and I want them where I can use them or read them on a daily basis. I have thought of ways that I can integrate them into our apartment here, and I will be working on doing that today. It will feel great to have a fresh start and see everything in its place.
> 
> While it isn't exactly what I planned for the week, it is very functional and I think in the long run it will help me design better. Perhaps one of the problems I was having with my designer's block was that there were too many things here that were left undone. I am the type of person who needs things around me organized in order to function properly and efficiently.
> 
> Many of you send me messages saying how you admire my organization. I appreciate that a great deal, but I am sharing this with you all today so you realize that being organized doesn't just happen. It takes TIME and EFFORT and you have to finally say to yourself one day - TODAY is the day I will start!
> 
> I know that it may seem like a daunting task - especially if you haven't done it in a while, but once it is done, you will be amazed at how great it feels.
> 
> Keith's mom said to me yesterday "It is funny how it takes less longer to actually do the work than it has taken to plan doing it" (or something to that effect) and I thought just how RIGHT she was. I had been talking about doing this for months, if not years and there was always something more 'important' to do. I must admit that I grumbled a bit yesterday when Keith suggested that I go over with him and get my stuff done, but even though I came home dead tired, I am very thrilled that I spent the time. I am sure Keith's mom is as well, as she was able to reclaim her space and have a nice, neat basement again.
> 
> So for today I want to keep on rolling. It will be a great feeling to have things here done before the winter weather comes. It will hopefully make a good and productive environment for me to accomplish a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I will be thinking of all the projects in my head and getting a clear direction to move. It will all be good.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive Thursday.


They look like the Kentucky Derby, Robert! (Like Roger said!) 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*

Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.

I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.

During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.

Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.

Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.

Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.

During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.

There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.

Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.

The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.

My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.

It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.

So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.

While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.










I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.

Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like. 

As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:










The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.










The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'. 

I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.










I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.

Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".

In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.

It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.

I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*
> 
> Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.
> 
> During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.
> 
> Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.
> 
> Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.
> 
> Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.
> 
> During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.
> 
> There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.
> 
> Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.
> 
> The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.
> 
> My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.
> 
> It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.
> 
> While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.
> 
> Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like.
> 
> As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'.
> 
> I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.
> 
> Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".
> 
> In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.
> 
> It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


You've certainly tackled a major project in itself and i'm sure that that feeling will carry over imediately into you artistic endevours as you progress with the ideas that you have mulled over in the passed few weeks. And, you also have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*
> 
> Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.
> 
> During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.
> 
> Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.
> 
> Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.
> 
> Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.
> 
> During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.
> 
> There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.
> 
> Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.
> 
> The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.
> 
> My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.
> 
> It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.
> 
> While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.
> 
> Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like.
> 
> As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'.
> 
> I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.
> 
> Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".
> 
> In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.
> 
> It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


Thank you Russell! 

(PS - I did see your message and wrote a reply!) 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*
> 
> Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.
> 
> During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.
> 
> Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.
> 
> Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.
> 
> Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.
> 
> During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.
> 
> There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.
> 
> Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.
> 
> The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.
> 
> My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.
> 
> It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.
> 
> While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.
> 
> Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like.
> 
> As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'.
> 
> I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.
> 
> Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".
> 
> In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.
> 
> It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


Great job on storage. I need to do some of that - January perhaps


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*
> 
> Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.
> 
> During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.
> 
> Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.
> 
> Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.
> 
> Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.
> 
> During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.
> 
> There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.
> 
> Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.
> 
> The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.
> 
> My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.
> 
> It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.
> 
> While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.
> 
> Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like.
> 
> As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'.
> 
> I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.
> 
> Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".
> 
> In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.
> 
> It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


A gr8 job at organizing magazines. I've got tons to do the same thing one o these days.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*
> 
> Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.
> 
> During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.
> 
> Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.
> 
> Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.
> 
> Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.
> 
> During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.
> 
> There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.
> 
> Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.
> 
> The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.
> 
> My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.
> 
> It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.
> 
> While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.
> 
> Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like.
> 
> As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'.
> 
> I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.
> 
> Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".
> 
> In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.
> 
> It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


It was a HUGE mess while in the process. What I needed to do was take ALL the magazines/books out to a centralized location. Sort according to type/publication. Then re-sort according to date or in the case of my painting instruction books - author. Then figure out which shelf they fit the nicest on (leaving room to grow, naturally!) It looked like a tornado hit at about 4pm yesterday, but now it is all neat and wonderful!

Take the PLUNGE!!! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing my Library of Books and Magazines*
> 
> Yesterday was another full day without a moment's rest. By the evening, I was completely exhausted. It was dull and rainy outside as well which made it the perfect day to stay in and organize.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we must be slobs because I spent the majority of the day sorting through things and reorganizing. Keith was good enough to build me an additional shelf in our one closet to accommodate my ever-growing 'collection' of magazines and painting pattern books.
> 
> During our recent trip to Chicago, we had the opportunity to visit my childhood friend Carlene. Car and I met when I was a freshman in high school, and we have remained friends through all these years. Like many friends, our lives had taken different directions from time to time and we lost touch. But it always seemed that in the end our paths would cross and we would pick up as if we saw each other yesterday. Those friends are the best.
> 
> Several years ago, while waiting for my 'Landed' status to be processed here in Canada (it took five years), I was speaking with Car and telling her how expensive it was for me to keep my personal items in storage in the United States. Prior to achieving my status, I was told that I was limited to the number of items I could bring into the country, and if I brought more I would be taxed on the value of them. I wound up paying for a storage locker for five years to house many of my personal thing that didn't make it here yet.
> 
> Carlene lives about an hour or so south of Chicago on a nice piece of farm land. They have a large pole barn and she offered to help me take my things from the storage place and keep them in a corner of her barn. I am very grateful for her generosity, as it saved me a great deal of money from having to pay the expensive fees each month.
> 
> Every time I visited I tried to whittle down the pile a bit more. I either gave away, donated or saved the remaining items.
> 
> During this past visit, I knew that I wanted to go through things once and for all. After all, it had been nearly ten years since I moved here to Canada and most of the personal things that I had in storage were here with me or given to my children and what was left was what many would probably consider 'junk' and needed to be addressed.
> 
> There were probably 30 or so boxes left - most which were filled with my large collection of magazines and books. Upon seeing them again, something came over me and I knew it was time to for me to let things go and finish sorting once and for all.
> 
> Long story short, I spent the afternoon going through everything, and while I have a couple of boxes of beautiful hand-blown Christmas ornaments left and a couple of dolls that my daughter will hold on to for me, Everything else is gone. I went through all the books and magazines and items and only took a few trinkets as well as a decent sized container of magazines and books here and let go of everything else. I finally finished.
> 
> The closure was a good feeling. After having such a large part of me sitting in storage for so long, it felt good to move on AND to give or throw away all that I no longer needed.
> 
> My only dilemma now was what to do with the things I brought home. As I mentioned earlier in the week, I spent the other day sorting and weeding through the things that I had over at Keith's moms. One reason things were so disorganized there was because everything was brought over piecemeal. A little of this . . . a little of that. At one time a couple of years ago, I had things at several different locations and had trouble remembering what was where.
> 
> It does feel good to know that I have stuff either 'here' or 'there' and having less is better yet. It felt good this week to pare down and sort and only keep what I really wanted. Perhaps that is why I felt so muddled earlier in the week.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday going through all of my magazines and painting books and organizing them completely. As I mentioned earlier, I love print magazines and painting instruction books. At one time (before I came to Canada) I had over 500 instruction books on decorative painting. Many (or most) of these books I have never even painted anything out of them, but I still loved to read through them and dream. The same with the magazines. I have collections of probably about four or five different publications which date back for years. Unfortunately, many of these magazines have ceased to exist, but that makes my own collection even more valuable.
> 
> While at Carlene's, I knew that only so many would fit in my little Mustang for the ride home. I took on the task of going through and sorting what I really wanted as opposed to what I thought I could do without. I think I amazed everyone when I wound up keeping only two boxes of things from the 30+ boxes that were there. But that was still a lot of magazines and books to bring to our little place here and yesterday's main task was to integrate them into my collection here. And that is what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rearranged our bathroom closet so that it contains all of my Creative Woodworks and Crafts and wood working magazines on the top shelf. The next two shelves are artist's instructional painting books. (This is where I really had to cut down. I went from over 500 to probably a couple of hundred here!) And then the final bottom shelves contain my hard cover 'Northlight' instruction books and a couple of cookbooks that I didn't want to part with. I had lots of cook books, but since I can find just about everything I want on the internet, I decided that it was time to let them go.
> 
> Every magazine is in date order for easy access and all of the artist's painting books are alphabetical by author. It is a great and easy way to find exactly what I would like.
> 
> As I mentioned I had Keith add a shelf near the bottom of our last hall closet for my magazines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom two shelves are all of my painting magazines, again in publication and date order. He only built the shelf as deep as the magazines so that if we want, we can still put something larger in front of them for storage. You can see that above there is storage for many of our tools, as well as in the closed cupboard in the middle. For now, I have some things on the top shelf but we are at the time only using about half the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom consists all of my magazines, organized by publication and then by date. The small box on the right is going to be used for what I call "miscellaneous" magazines that I only have a few of or for those that need to be filed. I purposely left a little room for 'growth'.
> 
> I really love reading and having physical books and magazines. I suppose in that way, I am 'old school'. Looking at the photos and holding the book in your hand wile sitting in bed is something that is fun and relaxing to me. I don't think I will ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all how proud of this I am. After having all of my books and magazines in various boxes in various basements, closets and even countries, it feels great to have everything in a central location where I can access them easily. I am very happy.
> 
> Today I will do the final cleaning and reorganizing of the remaining closets here in my home. After the overhaul they have had this past week, this task should be "easy peasy".
> 
> In the mean time, I am planning my next projects in my head. I hope to begin tackling them either later on today or tomorrow and work on them over the weekend. I talked to my editor yesterday and I mapped out what I am planning to do, and she seemed very pleased with it.
> 
> It will be wonderful to have everything in place and ready for the long winter. I plan to nest in my little place here by the river and get a tremendous amount of work done. I have so many wonderful ideas for both woodworking and painting projects that it will keep me busy for months. What a pleasure it will be to work in a place that is so organized.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Happy Friday!


Great job Sheila! I, too, am a magazine collector. I have been going through and getting rid of old photography magazines. That field changes so fast that very little in the old mags is useful. Old wood working type magazines, on the other hand, seem to always be (mostly) current! Hope you have a great Friday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mission Accomplished*

While the weekend usually signifies the beginning of some time off of work for many people, for me it means jumping in and starting new projects. Not because I spent the week lollygagging - in fact, it was pretty much the opposite - but because after accomplishing a tremendous amount of organizing and weeding out of things I feel ready more than ever to get going on some new design work.

I often state here that I love my life. I want you all to know that I don't just say that for the blog here or say it without much thought behind the words. I mention it because I am very aware of how fortunate I am to have such a good life and be so content.

That doesn't mean that I don't encounter difficulties. Everyone does. Just this past week I have been battling with some tax issues that resulted from (once again) my accountant making errors. Fortunately, it is now under control and in the process of being fixed, but those of you who have read for several years probably remember that this isn't the first time that she had made mistakes. Upon my return from Chicago I was notified by her office that she retired, leaving me in the mess that she created over the past four years that she was doing my taxes. Nice.

The parent company (H & R Block) is trying to make amends though, and I have heard from several top people in their organization that they will put me as a priority and get the amended forms in as soon as possible, as well as offer compensation for the errors. I suppose that is the best that I can expect, as you can't turn back time and undo what has been done, only correct it.

Years ago this would have sunken my ship. But because I look at things differently now, I have taught myself that we can only move ahead from where we are, and while I have had to take the time to re-submit things and go through papers that I thought I was finished with, I know it could have been worse. I am not sure why, but I feel a sense of calm and I am not panicking because I know that on my side, everything was done properly. Fortunately, in rectifying the mistakes I will receive some money back from the agencies and my name will be cleared. Everyone involved has been nothing but nice and helpful, as they understand that mistakes can be made. So we move on from here with a lesson learned.

In between phone calls and paperwork, I spent the week tearing apart just about every drawer, closet and cabinet in our place. I have sorted and reorganized every nook and cranny in our small place here, as well as my things that are over at Keith's mom's place. Much went out. Much was given away. What is left are the things that I really love and need to work and I can put my finger on everything in a second.

No wonder I am so happy.

De-cluttering is something that many people dread. It seems the longer we procrastinate about doing something about it, the more we avoid it. As a result, things just keep building to the point of no return where the task of organizing is right up there with scaling mount Everest.










Once it is at that point, it is easy to avoid the problem and put other things ahead of it. But that only allows the problem to grow, along with all of the anxieties of knowing that it is growing as well as not being able to find things. I know for myself that when I spend time looking for things it is a clear indication that some additional organization is necessary. I can't think of a more troubling way to waste time than looking for something you know you have. The frustrations that accompany searching are a real "buzz kill" when you are feeling creative. Usually, once you do find the elusive item(s) (IF you find them!) you are so aggravated from both the process of searching AND the realization that things are a mess that your mind is pulled into a black hole of negative thinking. And how the heck are you supposed to be creative when you are like that??

So as I sit here, high atop my mountain, I feel in no way superior, but completely victorious over the abomination of clutter that I was accumulating.

Every tool, paint, piece of wood and instruction book or magazine is exactly where it belongs. Once I got going, it was difficult to stop myself and as a result, even my clothing, food and pantry cupboards are all in order. Old, expired things have been discarded and what remains are things that I will need and use - AND because of this paring down - there is room to SPARE!

I have achieved a total and complete victory!

But the BEST part of this process is that by going through everything and looking at all the nice wood, paints, supplies, tools that I have, I am so inspired that I can't WAIT to get designing again! Not only do I have a million ideas (slight exaggeration, but not much!) but I have wonderful tools to create them with.

My beautiful, shiny NEW Excalibur scroll saw is calling to me! As are my awesome DecoArt paints and finishes! I have 'found' new surfaces to paint on and have ideas for creating my own surfaces and projects that I will truly enjoy making. Let the flood gates open!

This whole process took about a week as far as I figure. But as I look around here at my wonderfully tidy and comfortable place, I know that it was worth it. I have accomplished the mission that I set out to do and I couldn't be happier.

With that said, I am off to start my day. I have my next project for the magazine to work on today, which includes a CONTEST for the readers to participate in. I am going to be using a couple of new products and hopefully the results will be something that everyone will like.

After several weeks of being away and feeling 'lost', I sit here with my beloved Pancakes on my lap and I am once again in my comfort zone. Life is good and there is so much to look forward to.

I can't wait to begin the next chapter!

Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find the time to feed your creative soul!


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> While the weekend usually signifies the beginning of some time off of work for many people, for me it means jumping in and starting new projects. Not because I spent the week lollygagging - in fact, it was pretty much the opposite - but because after accomplishing a tremendous amount of organizing and weeding out of things I feel ready more than ever to get going on some new design work.
> 
> I often state here that I love my life. I want you all to know that I don't just say that for the blog here or say it without much thought behind the words. I mention it because I am very aware of how fortunate I am to have such a good life and be so content.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I don't encounter difficulties. Everyone does. Just this past week I have been battling with some tax issues that resulted from (once again) my accountant making errors. Fortunately, it is now under control and in the process of being fixed, but those of you who have read for several years probably remember that this isn't the first time that she had made mistakes. Upon my return from Chicago I was notified by her office that she retired, leaving me in the mess that she created over the past four years that she was doing my taxes. Nice.
> 
> The parent company (H & R Block) is trying to make amends though, and I have heard from several top people in their organization that they will put me as a priority and get the amended forms in as soon as possible, as well as offer compensation for the errors. I suppose that is the best that I can expect, as you can't turn back time and undo what has been done, only correct it.
> 
> Years ago this would have sunken my ship. But because I look at things differently now, I have taught myself that we can only move ahead from where we are, and while I have had to take the time to re-submit things and go through papers that I thought I was finished with, I know it could have been worse. I am not sure why, but I feel a sense of calm and I am not panicking because I know that on my side, everything was done properly. Fortunately, in rectifying the mistakes I will receive some money back from the agencies and my name will be cleared. Everyone involved has been nothing but nice and helpful, as they understand that mistakes can be made. So we move on from here with a lesson learned.
> 
> In between phone calls and paperwork, I spent the week tearing apart just about every drawer, closet and cabinet in our place. I have sorted and reorganized every nook and cranny in our small place here, as well as my things that are over at Keith's mom's place. Much went out. Much was given away. What is left are the things that I really love and need to work and I can put my finger on everything in a second.
> 
> No wonder I am so happy.
> 
> De-cluttering is something that many people dread. It seems the longer we procrastinate about doing something about it, the more we avoid it. As a result, things just keep building to the point of no return where the task of organizing is right up there with scaling mount Everest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it is at that point, it is easy to avoid the problem and put other things ahead of it. But that only allows the problem to grow, along with all of the anxieties of knowing that it is growing as well as not being able to find things. I know for myself that when I spend time looking for things it is a clear indication that some additional organization is necessary. I can't think of a more troubling way to waste time than looking for something you know you have. The frustrations that accompany searching are a real "buzz kill" when you are feeling creative. Usually, once you do find the elusive item(s) (IF you find them!) you are so aggravated from both the process of searching AND the realization that things are a mess that your mind is pulled into a black hole of negative thinking. And how the heck are you supposed to be creative when you are like that??
> 
> So as I sit here, high atop my mountain, I feel in no way superior, but completely victorious over the abomination of clutter that I was accumulating.
> 
> Every tool, paint, piece of wood and instruction book or magazine is exactly where it belongs. Once I got going, it was difficult to stop myself and as a result, even my clothing, food and pantry cupboards are all in order. Old, expired things have been discarded and what remains are things that I will need and use - AND because of this paring down - there is room to SPARE!
> 
> I have achieved a total and complete victory!
> 
> But the BEST part of this process is that by going through everything and looking at all the nice wood, paints, supplies, tools that I have, I am so inspired that I can't WAIT to get designing again! Not only do I have a million ideas (slight exaggeration, but not much!) but I have wonderful tools to create them with.
> 
> My beautiful, shiny NEW Excalibur scroll saw is calling to me! As are my awesome DecoArt paints and finishes! I have 'found' new surfaces to paint on and have ideas for creating my own surfaces and projects that I will truly enjoy making. Let the flood gates open!
> 
> This whole process took about a week as far as I figure. But as I look around here at my wonderfully tidy and comfortable place, I know that it was worth it. I have accomplished the mission that I set out to do and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start my day. I have my next project for the magazine to work on today, which includes a CONTEST for the readers to participate in. I am going to be using a couple of new products and hopefully the results will be something that everyone will like.
> 
> After several weeks of being away and feeling 'lost', I sit here with my beloved Pancakes on my lap and I am once again in my comfort zone. Life is good and there is so much to look forward to.
> 
> I can't wait to begin the next chapter!
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find the time to feed your creative soul!


Nice Blog Sheila, that has got to be satisfying, having a place for everything and everything in its place…
I wish that I could get on the organizational kick, but I always put it off 'til "Someday"... 
I ought to (at least) bring it up on the priority list to "Someday soon"...


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> While the weekend usually signifies the beginning of some time off of work for many people, for me it means jumping in and starting new projects. Not because I spent the week lollygagging - in fact, it was pretty much the opposite - but because after accomplishing a tremendous amount of organizing and weeding out of things I feel ready more than ever to get going on some new design work.
> 
> I often state here that I love my life. I want you all to know that I don't just say that for the blog here or say it without much thought behind the words. I mention it because I am very aware of how fortunate I am to have such a good life and be so content.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I don't encounter difficulties. Everyone does. Just this past week I have been battling with some tax issues that resulted from (once again) my accountant making errors. Fortunately, it is now under control and in the process of being fixed, but those of you who have read for several years probably remember that this isn't the first time that she had made mistakes. Upon my return from Chicago I was notified by her office that she retired, leaving me in the mess that she created over the past four years that she was doing my taxes. Nice.
> 
> The parent company (H & R Block) is trying to make amends though, and I have heard from several top people in their organization that they will put me as a priority and get the amended forms in as soon as possible, as well as offer compensation for the errors. I suppose that is the best that I can expect, as you can't turn back time and undo what has been done, only correct it.
> 
> Years ago this would have sunken my ship. But because I look at things differently now, I have taught myself that we can only move ahead from where we are, and while I have had to take the time to re-submit things and go through papers that I thought I was finished with, I know it could have been worse. I am not sure why, but I feel a sense of calm and I am not panicking because I know that on my side, everything was done properly. Fortunately, in rectifying the mistakes I will receive some money back from the agencies and my name will be cleared. Everyone involved has been nothing but nice and helpful, as they understand that mistakes can be made. So we move on from here with a lesson learned.
> 
> In between phone calls and paperwork, I spent the week tearing apart just about every drawer, closet and cabinet in our place. I have sorted and reorganized every nook and cranny in our small place here, as well as my things that are over at Keith's mom's place. Much went out. Much was given away. What is left are the things that I really love and need to work and I can put my finger on everything in a second.
> 
> No wonder I am so happy.
> 
> De-cluttering is something that many people dread. It seems the longer we procrastinate about doing something about it, the more we avoid it. As a result, things just keep building to the point of no return where the task of organizing is right up there with scaling mount Everest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it is at that point, it is easy to avoid the problem and put other things ahead of it. But that only allows the problem to grow, along with all of the anxieties of knowing that it is growing as well as not being able to find things. I know for myself that when I spend time looking for things it is a clear indication that some additional organization is necessary. I can't think of a more troubling way to waste time than looking for something you know you have. The frustrations that accompany searching are a real "buzz kill" when you are feeling creative. Usually, once you do find the elusive item(s) (IF you find them!) you are so aggravated from both the process of searching AND the realization that things are a mess that your mind is pulled into a black hole of negative thinking. And how the heck are you supposed to be creative when you are like that??
> 
> So as I sit here, high atop my mountain, I feel in no way superior, but completely victorious over the abomination of clutter that I was accumulating.
> 
> Every tool, paint, piece of wood and instruction book or magazine is exactly where it belongs. Once I got going, it was difficult to stop myself and as a result, even my clothing, food and pantry cupboards are all in order. Old, expired things have been discarded and what remains are things that I will need and use - AND because of this paring down - there is room to SPARE!
> 
> I have achieved a total and complete victory!
> 
> But the BEST part of this process is that by going through everything and looking at all the nice wood, paints, supplies, tools that I have, I am so inspired that I can't WAIT to get designing again! Not only do I have a million ideas (slight exaggeration, but not much!) but I have wonderful tools to create them with.
> 
> My beautiful, shiny NEW Excalibur scroll saw is calling to me! As are my awesome DecoArt paints and finishes! I have 'found' new surfaces to paint on and have ideas for creating my own surfaces and projects that I will truly enjoy making. Let the flood gates open!
> 
> This whole process took about a week as far as I figure. But as I look around here at my wonderfully tidy and comfortable place, I know that it was worth it. I have accomplished the mission that I set out to do and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start my day. I have my next project for the magazine to work on today, which includes a CONTEST for the readers to participate in. I am going to be using a couple of new products and hopefully the results will be something that everyone will like.
> 
> After several weeks of being away and feeling 'lost', I sit here with my beloved Pancakes on my lap and I am once again in my comfort zone. Life is good and there is so much to look forward to.
> 
> I can't wait to begin the next chapter!
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find the time to feed your creative soul!


Thanks, Mike! You saved me from having no comments! I figured that everyone was so inspired that they were too busy organizing their own stuff to comment here. I am glad you are one of the procrastinators! 

I am sure that the past week of me talking about getting organized hasn't been the most thrilling blog reading for some. After all, people want to see PROJECTS! But I do feel that it IS important to have a clean and uncluttered environment to work in, both for safety purposes and for a clear mind. Maybe it is just me, but I can't work in a messy and cluttered area. I just don't do my best.

It seems no one LIKES to organize. But to me, I find it really FUN after getting going. And the result is its own reward, as I have a neat and clean place to work and as I said - everything can be found in a blink of an eye.

It is SO worth the time it takes!

Have a great day and enjoy your long weekend. Thanks for the comment! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time Warp*

As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.

The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!

So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?

You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.

The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!

Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"

Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.

It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.

But for me, it is a way of life.

Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.

Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!

Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.

By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.

I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:










It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.

I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.

After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.

So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.

Who knows where that will take me next.










I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


Speaking of cool weather, nuttin better than a hot-spiced-cider, with a bit o Rum of course.


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches.  I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


Turtle dove??


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


I had hot cider with cinnamon and spices last night before bed. (Sans rum though!) It has been one of my favorite evening drinks, along with some lovely flavored tea. My last hour or so of the day is usually spent playing a hidden object computer game and cuddling with one of my various cats on my lap and sipping tea or cider. No wonder I sleep so well. 

Not quite, Pat - you will have to come back and see tomorrow! 

I wish you both a fun day! Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


That's MEEE!!! Thank you David! 
Have an amazing day!

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


Wish I could reach your equanimity. I am getting frustrated which is normal for this time of year as I make most of my Christmas gifts and am more behind than usual. Being a full time care giver for my mother doesn't allow me a lot of extra time but am making progress.
I didn't realize that Keith is such a sadist. Am working on 4 sets of the 12 days of Christmas. The numbers weren't too bad but had to do 48 as cut them from 1/4" purple heart and it is too hard to stack. Couldn't believe the number of cuts on the overlays. There's sure not much wood left when you finish the interior cuts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time Warp*
> 
> As I look outside across the road to the river bank, I see the beautiful stillness of the trees. The sky is overcast and grey and the bare birch trees look almost highlighted against the green pine background. While some may find this time of year a bit desolate and bleak, I find it soothing and peaceful.
> 
> The air is cool and in the weeks to come the frenzy of the holiday season will be upon us. First the bountiful harvest season which will peak with wonderful Thanksgiving meals, filled with food, family and friends. Then the Christmas rush begins - with shopping and craft shows and wrapping and decorating and all that we have come to associate with the season. It will certainly be a busy time!
> 
> So what am I sitting here thinking about on this beautiful cool and crisp November Sunday?
> 
> You would think that as I designer I would be working on Angels and Nativities and thinking of Santa and his reindeer. But that was long ago in my mind. I am in the process of finishing up my next project and article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts, and my thoughts are several months ahead.
> 
> The issue that is due is the March issue and the focus is flowers and bunnies and post-winter holidays. We are looking budding leaves and flowers and renewal on every level. Birds and bunnies and gardening and all the things we enjoy throughout the spring season. It is certainly like living in a time warp!
> 
> Perhaps that is one of the reasons that I never mind any one season. So many people say to me things like "How can you STAND winter? It is so dull and bleak!"
> 
> Besides the fact that I really don't MIND the snow and the cold (I love having four seasons) I think that with me being a designer, I am never really living in one single season at a time. My thoughts are always months ahead and while I am physically living in one season, my mind and thoughts are somewhere else completely. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> It wasn't long ago when I was working on some of my Christmas projects for the magazine. I was sitting here in shorts and a tank top, having lunch on my little deck with my cat Pancakes, and thinking about angels and working on the pretty Nativity Christmas Box pattern that I submitted to the magazine. I remember the sweat rolling down my brown while I was sanding the pieces and the warmth of the sun on my back, and thinking how funny it was to be making Christmas stuff in the summer.
> 
> But for me, it is a way of life.
> 
> Now that the winter months are approaching, my focus is on the newness of spring. Trees, flowers and gardening occupy my thoughts, as well as the warm and pleasant days to come. Part of me is always living a season or two ahead, and I have learned to enjoy losing myself in the thoughts of the days to come.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on the new project that I am doing for the March issue of the magazine. At first, it was a little difficult to acclimate myself to the mindset of SPRING. After all, I had just finished decorating my own place here with all my little autumn touches. I changed my 'all season tree' lights from white to orange, and adorned the branches with beautiful autumn sprays of leaves and berries. I put out the few decorations that reminded me of the autumn season, like my crow candle holder and some small gourds. Our place sure looked cozy and - well - autumn like!
> 
> Then I sat down to draw something geared for spring. It may have taken me a few minutes to get started, but I had been thinking of the project that I was going to do for weeks and couldn't wait to see it materialize. In my head I refined and changed it a couple of times and by the time I actually began drawing, it flowed from my pen with ease.
> 
> By late afternoon the drawing was completed. I put together my dinner and popped it into the over (stuffed peppers - MMMMmm!) and headed to the saw. I was able to complete the cutting before dinner was done and after I ate, I oiled the pieces so they would be ready to finish today. Everything worked like clockwork.
> 
> I have a small teaser of part of the design that you all like to see so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Santa or a reindeer, but rather something that we will look forward to seeing in the spring.
> 
> I think it is fun to have a life like this. No matter what season we are in, I am able to enjoy and live in any season I choose.
> 
> After this project is done, I will be returning to making some fun Christmas projects for this year for my site. But deadlines for the magazine take precedence over everything else. I think it is great that they are so far ahead because they force me to think ahead and plan as well. While I was working on this spring project for the article, I had several other ideas for spring as well. I have written them down and I plan to do them for my own site and customers. It is all good.
> 
> So as the sun illuminates this beautiful autumn morning and I see the first flakes of snow for the year falling lightly to the ground, I look forward to completing my spring project today using bright and cheerful pastel colors.
> 
> Who knows where that will take me next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday!


Aww, Kepy! I DO feel your pain as far as Keith's designs! Yes - he is pretty darn meticulous when it comes to those filigree designs he does! People love them though and keep asking for more. It is a challenge to his own skill and ability as well, and I think he enjoys raising the bar not only for himself, but for all who decide to join him!

As far as your getting your gifts done, I think that taking care of your mom is very noble and admirable. While it does take you away from other things, I am sure that the gratitude she feels toward you is immense. Perhaps you are being too hard on yourself. I see this when couples have a child and they are upset because they can't accomplish the same amount that they did prior to being parents. It just isn't possible, or expected.

Perhaps you should consider smaller or easier gifts for those on your list. I only mention that because in the past when my plate was full with family, I had to do the same. I found a great deal of freedom in being able to say "I just can't do it all." It was almost as if I lifted a huge weight off of my own head. Trust me - I have had many unfinished projects that I had intended for gifts and didn't complete in time. There is always next year and you can look at it as if you have a head start on that.

Remember the reason for Christmas. Try not to focus as much on what is expected as far as gifts, etc., and turn to the love of family and friends and the time you will spend catching up with them. This is our first Christmas without Keith's dad and our entire family is trying to refocus. I am sure it will be strange.

Take care and hang in there. Just do what you can and I am sure it will be appreciated. Life is too short to worry about meeting high expectations - especially when we put them on ourselves.

((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Honoring all Veterans*

I am still working on the next project for the magazine. It is one of those that I have had to do some trial and error with to make things work and find the best way to do things. Sometimes experimenting takes a bit of time.

With that said, I don't have much of a progress report today. But that is OK. It is a holiday here in Canada anyway, as it is in the United States.

Yesterday one of my friends here on Lumberjocks posted a wonderful story honoring a group of veterans called "Dolittle's Raiders." The story really moved me and reminded me of the sacrifices that many have made so that we all can live the way we do today. I think that sometimes when people get used to things such as freedom, they being to take it for granted, as if it just "happened" and was always the way. It certainly was not and the cost for all of our rights and freedoms that we enjoy today was very high.

I hope you follow the link and read this story and take a moment from your busy day to think about all the things that you enjoy because of the brave men and women such as these. Without them, our lives would be very different.

The link to the story is here: http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/38474

Thank you to all of the veterans.

We appreciate you not only today, but every day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Honoring all Veterans*
> 
> I am still working on the next project for the magazine. It is one of those that I have had to do some trial and error with to make things work and find the best way to do things. Sometimes experimenting takes a bit of time.
> 
> With that said, I don't have much of a progress report today. But that is OK. It is a holiday here in Canada anyway, as it is in the United States.
> 
> Yesterday one of my friends here on Lumberjocks posted a wonderful story honoring a group of veterans called "Dolittle's Raiders." The story really moved me and reminded me of the sacrifices that many have made so that we all can live the way we do today. I think that sometimes when people get used to things such as freedom, they being to take it for granted, as if it just "happened" and was always the way. It certainly was not and the cost for all of our rights and freedoms that we enjoy today was very high.
> 
> I hope you follow the link and read this story and take a moment from your busy day to think about all the things that you enjoy because of the brave men and women such as these. Without them, our lives would be very different.
> 
> The link to the story is here: http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/38474
> 
> Thank you to all of the veterans.
> 
> We appreciate you not only today, but every day.


I too am so grateful for our Veterans. Thnx for that link. It's a gr8 story.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Honoring all Veterans*
> 
> I am still working on the next project for the magazine. It is one of those that I have had to do some trial and error with to make things work and find the best way to do things. Sometimes experimenting takes a bit of time.
> 
> With that said, I don't have much of a progress report today. But that is OK. It is a holiday here in Canada anyway, as it is in the United States.
> 
> Yesterday one of my friends here on Lumberjocks posted a wonderful story honoring a group of veterans called "Dolittle's Raiders." The story really moved me and reminded me of the sacrifices that many have made so that we all can live the way we do today. I think that sometimes when people get used to things such as freedom, they being to take it for granted, as if it just "happened" and was always the way. It certainly was not and the cost for all of our rights and freedoms that we enjoy today was very high.
> 
> I hope you follow the link and read this story and take a moment from your busy day to think about all the things that you enjoy because of the brave men and women such as these. Without them, our lives would be very different.
> 
> The link to the story is here: http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/38474
> 
> Thank you to all of the veterans.
> 
> We appreciate you not only today, but every day.


Thanks for the link Sheila. My husband is a Vietnam vet. It's been less than ten years ago that someone first told him "Welcome Home, Brother". It brought tears to both our eyes.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Honoring all Veterans*
> 
> I am still working on the next project for the magazine. It is one of those that I have had to do some trial and error with to make things work and find the best way to do things. Sometimes experimenting takes a bit of time.
> 
> With that said, I don't have much of a progress report today. But that is OK. It is a holiday here in Canada anyway, as it is in the United States.
> 
> Yesterday one of my friends here on Lumberjocks posted a wonderful story honoring a group of veterans called "Dolittle's Raiders." The story really moved me and reminded me of the sacrifices that many have made so that we all can live the way we do today. I think that sometimes when people get used to things such as freedom, they being to take it for granted, as if it just "happened" and was always the way. It certainly was not and the cost for all of our rights and freedoms that we enjoy today was very high.
> 
> I hope you follow the link and read this story and take a moment from your busy day to think about all the things that you enjoy because of the brave men and women such as these. Without them, our lives would be very different.
> 
> The link to the story is here: http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/38474
> 
> Thank you to all of the veterans.
> 
> We appreciate you not only today, but every day.


Hi Sheila, just catching up on all your blogs for the weekend. We were away at a wood carving show in Puyallup - very enjoyable. I was looking at your spring project teaser and I'm thinking Robin - I know it's Spring when I hear the Robins! Or in the case of your neck of the woods maybe it's a Cardinal! Whatever it is I'm looking forward to seeing it. It's hard to think of spring when it is dull and misty here and we saw snow on the mountain tops as we drove through Washington.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Honoring all Veterans*
> 
> I am still working on the next project for the magazine. It is one of those that I have had to do some trial and error with to make things work and find the best way to do things. Sometimes experimenting takes a bit of time.
> 
> With that said, I don't have much of a progress report today. But that is OK. It is a holiday here in Canada anyway, as it is in the United States.
> 
> Yesterday one of my friends here on Lumberjocks posted a wonderful story honoring a group of veterans called "Dolittle's Raiders." The story really moved me and reminded me of the sacrifices that many have made so that we all can live the way we do today. I think that sometimes when people get used to things such as freedom, they being to take it for granted, as if it just "happened" and was always the way. It certainly was not and the cost for all of our rights and freedoms that we enjoy today was very high.
> 
> I hope you follow the link and read this story and take a moment from your busy day to think about all the things that you enjoy because of the brave men and women such as these. Without them, our lives would be very different.
> 
> The link to the story is here: http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/38474
> 
> Thank you to all of the veterans.
> 
> We appreciate you not only today, but every day.


Hi, Anna:
I finished the project up today and it is really a fun surprise! I will post a quick blog on it tomorrow, as we are heading out to Halifax for the day and one evening to do our end of the year shopping trip. We try to go before the Christmas rush and before the weather turns ugly. There are some things that we can only get there. Then we should be good until the thaw next March or so.

I promise some pictures tomorrow. I am really pleased with the outcome and I hope you will be as well.

I can't wait to hear about the show when you get the chance. I hope you have a great evening! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Spring is in the Air!!*

In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.

These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.

I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."

But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.

Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.

I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.

Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.

I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.

I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.














































(OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!) 

Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.

I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.

I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.

So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS! 

Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.

I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring is in the Air!!*
> 
> In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.
> 
> These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.
> 
> I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."
> 
> But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.
> 
> Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.
> 
> I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.
> 
> Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.
> 
> I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!)
> 
> Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.
> 
> I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.
> 
> I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.
> 
> So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS!
> 
> Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


Cute little chickies Sheila! What guage wire do you use. Hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring is in the Air!!*
> 
> In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.
> 
> These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.
> 
> I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."
> 
> But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.
> 
> Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.
> 
> I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.
> 
> Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.
> 
> I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!)
> 
> Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.
> 
> I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.
> 
> I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.
> 
> So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS!
> 
> Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


Oh, I likes that there chicken-hawk…. I say, I say…...........can u tell I luv Foghorn Leghorn….


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring is in the Air!!*
> 
> In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.
> 
> These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.
> 
> I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."
> 
> But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.
> 
> Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.
> 
> I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.
> 
> Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.
> 
> I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!)
> 
> Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.
> 
> I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.
> 
> I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.
> 
> So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS!
> 
> Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


Wonderful spring idea and scrolling, really like your idea of the choices that allows the user to personalize 
their work. We have had several snowfalls here, now are just waiting for winter to decide if it is going to 
give us enough snow for cross country skiing in the valley, or if we are going to have to head for the 
mountains again.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring is in the Air!!*
> 
> In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.
> 
> These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.
> 
> I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."
> 
> But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.
> 
> Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.
> 
> I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.
> 
> Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.
> 
> I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!)
> 
> Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.
> 
> I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.
> 
> I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.
> 
> So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS!
> 
> Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


Good morning Sheila,
Last year the boss and I attended NET in Mass. and Laurie was there. We have met her quite a few times over the years and Kathie really enjoyed painting her patterns. In fact we should have called our business The Laurie and Sheila outlet! Anyways, Laurie was putting on a stencil workshop and I sat in with Kathie as I needed to sit for a spell. What a great class! She told a story about how she stencils- she sets up several long tables and lays out what needs to be stenciled then sits down in a wheeled chair and carries her brushes and paint in one hand and just walks down the line (in the chair) doing layers of stencils. By the time she finished up one layer, she could wheel herself around the table with layer #2 and so forth until she was done. Hearing her tell the story put an image in my head that was funny as all get out! Every time I thought about it, I just lost it again! 
Sorry for the mini book but you picked a great artist to experiment with. I have got a HUGE binder full of her stencils that my new painter has and I am sure that the stencil you used is in there. I just may try that when I get the magazine next year. 
Thanks for the memory,
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring is in the Air!!*
> 
> In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.
> 
> These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.
> 
> I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."
> 
> But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.
> 
> Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.
> 
> I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.
> 
> Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.
> 
> I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!)
> 
> Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.
> 
> I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.
> 
> I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.
> 
> So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS!
> 
> Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


How cool are those chicks! The stencilling makes them even cuter. I like that you have just painted the face of the designs and left the edges natural. It adds to the depth of the project. Love the colours.
Enjoy your trip to Halifax.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring is in the Air!!*
> 
> In the crazy world of designing, as most of us are waiting for that first snow, my thoughts have been to green leaves, warm weather and singing birds.
> 
> These past few days I have been working on my project for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, in which we are welcoming in the spring season. It is certainly a time warp.
> 
> I had been thinking of my project that I would submit long before we left for our trip to Chicago. I wanted something bright and cheerful and I had received many requests from people to do a word art project that would depict the season of "spring."
> 
> But I didn't want just letters. The designer in me wouldn't allow that to happen. People have come to expect more from me and it has brought my own expectations of myself higher as well. I wanted to offer something different with this project and I tried to think what would be a nice thing to teach while presenting it.
> 
> Then it occurred to me. As I was reading through some of my emails, I had seen the work of well-known designer Laurie Speltz and it caught my eye. I always loved Laurie's designs and she was a great teacher who loved to use her own line of stencils to make things easy and fun for her students and customers.
> 
> I thought about it a bit and it occurred to me that many of the woodworkers who don't feel that they have the skill to paint would probably LIKE the option of using stencils. So I looked into it further.
> 
> Prior to leaving for Chicago, I placed an order at Laurie's site for several stencils. (http://lauriespeltz.com/store/Default.asp) They were certainly reasonably priced and it really got my creative juices flowing. I began thinking of several different ways to use them that my woodworking audience would enjoy, and by the time I returned home, I pretty much knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I came up with the following project, using some beautiful 3/4" ash. While the phrase looks great just oiled and finished with spray shellac, I decided to take it a step further. I painted the faces of the letters with DecoArt acrylic paints in bright, pastel colors and then I stenciled a ribbon design over the each piece in white. The stenciling added a posh and festive look to the pieces, without requiring any painting skill whatsoever.
> 
> I also decided to add some "Spring Chicks" which came out really adorable! Their legs are made of wire "springs" that I made myself, and I even attached their wings on in the same manner (as well as connected the exclamation point in the lettering!) I think it gave it a whimsical and fun look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH! And of COURSE I used the DecoArt Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint over EVERYTHING! It all shimmers beautifully with a subtle sparkle! Part of me wanted to add some lovely crystal rhinestones, but I held back on them. i am going to suggest it in the article though!)
> 
> Overall, I am THRILLED at the outcome of this project. I think the stenciling adds a great deal. I am not only going to be presenting the project in the magazine, but an accompanying article that will detail the process of stenciling.
> 
> I think this is another great option for finishing to offer to our readers.
> 
> I love offering choices! I realize that some don't want to do all the finishing steps, but I also feel that offering them gives people the OPTION to do as many or as few as they wish, and allows people to personalize things how they like. I would rather err on the side of offering TOO MUCH information rather than TO LITTLE.
> 
> So there you have it! My SPRING CHICKS!
> 
> Today we decided to head to Halifax for our end-of-the-year-supply-shopping-and-perhaps-early-Christmas-trip that we try to take in each autumn before the winter hits. It will probably be our last trip to the city until the spring thaw. That means that I won't be blogging tomorrow, but I will certainly be back on Thursday and let you know how things go. We will be checking our computer in the evening and I will answer any questions or fill orders then.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Tuesday! (And Wednesday as well for that matter!) Have fun and remember to do something creative!


Thank you all for your wonderful comments! I am glad to see my woodworking friends see the benefits we can have of painting. I like wood in its natural color for many projects, but I can't help but think that painting things like this doesn't do a great deal to enhance them and make them bright and cheerful.

Anna - I like just painting the front edges of the wood for the reasons you mentioned. It looks neat and more dimensional when I do so. It still allows the wood to be seen and I think it looks far better than painting all the side edges. (Besides - who wants to pick around with THAT?!?)

I got the 'go ahead' from my editor on this project, so it appears that it will be headed for the magazine. I am very happy you all enjoy it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I Believe I am Ready*

The past month or so has passed in a blur, with a flurry of activity. It seemed that only yesterday we were getting ready to head to Chicago, stopping on the way in New York to teach a couple of classes, and now we are already midway through November. What a busy time it has been!

I can't speak for Keith, but as for myself, I am a bit tired. Not sleepy tired, but tired in the good way as when you just finished a nice, healthy exercise routine. In a way, the past month or so has been very much like an exercise, preparing us for the upcoming winter.

Unfortunately, during this time (as you can imagine) I didn't have much time for designing. After all, I am only one person and while I find myself inspired on trips such as the ones we just returned from, there is usually little time to actually sit down and draw (or cut or paint for that matter!) There just aren't enough hours in the day.

Our trip to Halifax on Tuesday went well. We left early and made many stops along the way. I can't begin to tell you how many stores we went to. While we had a couple of things on our list that we wanted to get, for the most part we just poked around and looked at the displays that stores had set up for the holidays (already!) and went on our way.

It has become somewhat of a tradition for me to do my holiday shopping in November, and make a long trip to the city to do so. With the changing weather and the snow and cold arriving, the reality of knowing that soon it would be time to put away my Mustang for the winter months. As it gets older, it is even more important for me to do so, as not only is it not safe to drive in ice or snow, but it is not good for the car either. This was probably the final trip I would take with it before turning in the keys for the winter months. But that is part of my life here.

We had fully intended to get a room at our favorite hotel in Dartmouth for the evening. But somewhere around dinner time, both Keith and I felt that things were pretty much winding down and we were both getting our fill of malls and stores and we decided to head home instead. If we hadn't just come off of a long road trip, we may have felt differently about spending the evening in a nice hotel. But for both of us, nothing seemed more appealing than our own bed, and for me - a nice snuggle with one or more of the three cats - along with some warm spiced cider. So home we went.

We didn't arrive home until just after midnight. Along the way, it was lightly snowing - yet another indication that it was time to put the car away. The three hour ride seemed short however after the 21 hour days we had driving home from Chicago. Along the way I thought about many different things that we had seen. The Christmas displays. The busy-ness of the malls. The people in general. While I enjoy this to an extent, I found myself longing for my quiet seat here at my computer in our place across from the river. It is where I feel most comfortable.

We did get a few things for the house. And of course, I got some wonderful new boxes. With all of my things neatly organized, we actually had a couple of shelves to spare and I got some beautiful new boxes to store future things in. I was thinking ahead and feeding my 'box addiction' at the same time. But overall, we really didn't get much. We had all the wood we need to get us through the winter, and I didn't have any desire whatsoever to stop in Michael's to look at craft supplies. You KNOW that means that I have had my fill!

It is good to feel this way though. It is good to think that you can go through a store or series of stores and honestly want nothing. It must mean that I am pretty darn happy right now. My only desire is to nest here in my home and have time to bring all of these new ideas that I have to life. And I look at that as a privilege.

The "Spring Chick" project is just the beginning!

As I was settling down yesterday to draw, I received a call from my eye doctor in Digby. In earlier blogs I had mentioned that I had my eyes examined by a new doc right here in town and I wasn't happy with the results. I really liked my eye practitioner in Digby, but it is a 45 minute drive from here, and with winter coming I thought I would try the new group of optometrists right near me. I thought it would save the trips of going back and forth to fine tune my prescription, as my Digby doctor always did. But as often happens, things didn't work out well at all. The new doctor didn't want to listen to my needs, and had me using two different pairs of reader glasses - one for reading close and one for the computer - in addition to wearing my contacts. It was driving me crazy and the week before I left Chicago, I had a headache from trying her suggestions. When I went back to her just before we were to leave, she told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, which worried me a great deal. At the same time, she tried to sell me a new pair of glasses for several hundred dollars, even though the prescription she had tried on me was not working. I still couldn't see right and still was getting headaches.

I finally abandoned the new contacts she had given me and made an appointment with my former doc in Digby and went back to wearing my old prescription for the trip. They worked far better than the new ones from the new doc. I was only able to get an appointment on December 2nd, but I was happy to wait and be put on a waiting list for a cancellation by another client. Yesterday I received the call that they could see me, so it was off to Digby I went.

The trip was very much worth it. My former (and now permanent) eye doctor took time, listened and set me up with what seems like a "Purr-fect" prescription. I will still need readers for the closest work (which I don't mind at all!) but the computer screen is crystal clear with only my contacts. AND I can see good at a distance as well. I left my glasses there for them to change the lenses to the new prescription as well. AND there is no danger of me having to give up my contacts any time soon. It is amazing what a difference a good doctor can make!

So all is well and I am home and safe and ready to work. We have supplies for the winter and I have a million or so new ideas for projects. Our trips are behind us until spring, and I can take the time I need to work and design and settle into my comfortable place here with my kitties and Keith. Life is good.

I hope to have some drawings for you to see tomorrow. I plan to accomplish a great deal of work in the next several weeks. I spent the remainder of the day yesterday at Ellen and Bernie's in Digby and I went through the remainder of my things that I had there and sorted it and brought what I wanted back with me. For the first time in years I have all of my stuff in a centralized location. It is a wonderful feeling.

These past couple of weeks may have not seemed productive for me to you my readers, but the work I have done has set the foundation for me to be the most productive. I am happy to hear that I have inspired some of you go through your own things and organize in the same manner, and I know that you will be like me and consider it time well-spent.

I feel ready for the winter now. I am home, and safe and organized and inspired. And that makes me very, very happy.

Have a wonderful Thursday!

PS - Today is the last day for Lee Valley Tools to have FREE shipping on $40 or more orders. It's a good chance to get some nice gifts for yourself for your holiday crafting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Believe I am Ready*
> 
> The past month or so has passed in a blur, with a flurry of activity. It seemed that only yesterday we were getting ready to head to Chicago, stopping on the way in New York to teach a couple of classes, and now we are already midway through November. What a busy time it has been!
> 
> I can't speak for Keith, but as for myself, I am a bit tired. Not sleepy tired, but tired in the good way as when you just finished a nice, healthy exercise routine. In a way, the past month or so has been very much like an exercise, preparing us for the upcoming winter.
> 
> Unfortunately, during this time (as you can imagine) I didn't have much time for designing. After all, I am only one person and while I find myself inspired on trips such as the ones we just returned from, there is usually little time to actually sit down and draw (or cut or paint for that matter!) There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Our trip to Halifax on Tuesday went well. We left early and made many stops along the way. I can't begin to tell you how many stores we went to. While we had a couple of things on our list that we wanted to get, for the most part we just poked around and looked at the displays that stores had set up for the holidays (already!) and went on our way.
> 
> It has become somewhat of a tradition for me to do my holiday shopping in November, and make a long trip to the city to do so. With the changing weather and the snow and cold arriving, the reality of knowing that soon it would be time to put away my Mustang for the winter months. As it gets older, it is even more important for me to do so, as not only is it not safe to drive in ice or snow, but it is not good for the car either. This was probably the final trip I would take with it before turning in the keys for the winter months. But that is part of my life here.
> 
> We had fully intended to get a room at our favorite hotel in Dartmouth for the evening. But somewhere around dinner time, both Keith and I felt that things were pretty much winding down and we were both getting our fill of malls and stores and we decided to head home instead. If we hadn't just come off of a long road trip, we may have felt differently about spending the evening in a nice hotel. But for both of us, nothing seemed more appealing than our own bed, and for me - a nice snuggle with one or more of the three cats - along with some warm spiced cider. So home we went.
> 
> We didn't arrive home until just after midnight. Along the way, it was lightly snowing - yet another indication that it was time to put the car away. The three hour ride seemed short however after the 21 hour days we had driving home from Chicago. Along the way I thought about many different things that we had seen. The Christmas displays. The busy-ness of the malls. The people in general. While I enjoy this to an extent, I found myself longing for my quiet seat here at my computer in our place across from the river. It is where I feel most comfortable.
> 
> We did get a few things for the house. And of course, I got some wonderful new boxes. With all of my things neatly organized, we actually had a couple of shelves to spare and I got some beautiful new boxes to store future things in. I was thinking ahead and feeding my 'box addiction' at the same time. But overall, we really didn't get much. We had all the wood we need to get us through the winter, and I didn't have any desire whatsoever to stop in Michael's to look at craft supplies. You KNOW that means that I have had my fill!
> 
> It is good to feel this way though. It is good to think that you can go through a store or series of stores and honestly want nothing. It must mean that I am pretty darn happy right now. My only desire is to nest here in my home and have time to bring all of these new ideas that I have to life. And I look at that as a privilege.
> 
> The "Spring Chick" project is just the beginning!
> 
> As I was settling down yesterday to draw, I received a call from my eye doctor in Digby. In earlier blogs I had mentioned that I had my eyes examined by a new doc right here in town and I wasn't happy with the results. I really liked my eye practitioner in Digby, but it is a 45 minute drive from here, and with winter coming I thought I would try the new group of optometrists right near me. I thought it would save the trips of going back and forth to fine tune my prescription, as my Digby doctor always did. But as often happens, things didn't work out well at all. The new doctor didn't want to listen to my needs, and had me using two different pairs of reader glasses - one for reading close and one for the computer - in addition to wearing my contacts. It was driving me crazy and the week before I left Chicago, I had a headache from trying her suggestions. When I went back to her just before we were to leave, she told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, which worried me a great deal. At the same time, she tried to sell me a new pair of glasses for several hundred dollars, even though the prescription she had tried on me was not working. I still couldn't see right and still was getting headaches.
> 
> I finally abandoned the new contacts she had given me and made an appointment with my former doc in Digby and went back to wearing my old prescription for the trip. They worked far better than the new ones from the new doc. I was only able to get an appointment on December 2nd, but I was happy to wait and be put on a waiting list for a cancellation by another client. Yesterday I received the call that they could see me, so it was off to Digby I went.
> 
> The trip was very much worth it. My former (and now permanent) eye doctor took time, listened and set me up with what seems like a "Purr-fect" prescription. I will still need readers for the closest work (which I don't mind at all!) but the computer screen is crystal clear with only my contacts. AND I can see good at a distance as well. I left my glasses there for them to change the lenses to the new prescription as well. AND there is no danger of me having to give up my contacts any time soon. It is amazing what a difference a good doctor can make!
> 
> So all is well and I am home and safe and ready to work. We have supplies for the winter and I have a million or so new ideas for projects. Our trips are behind us until spring, and I can take the time I need to work and design and settle into my comfortable place here with my kitties and Keith. Life is good.
> 
> I hope to have some drawings for you to see tomorrow. I plan to accomplish a great deal of work in the next several weeks. I spent the remainder of the day yesterday at Ellen and Bernie's in Digby and I went through the remainder of my things that I had there and sorted it and brought what I wanted back with me. For the first time in years I have all of my stuff in a centralized location. It is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> These past couple of weeks may have not seemed productive for me to you my readers, but the work I have done has set the foundation for me to be the most productive. I am happy to hear that I have inspired some of you go through your own things and organize in the same manner, and I know that you will be like me and consider it time well-spent.
> 
> I feel ready for the winter now. I am home, and safe and organized and inspired. And that makes me very, very happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> PS - Today is the last day for Lee Valley Tools to have FREE shipping on $40 or more orders. It's a good chance to get some nice gifts for yourself for your holiday crafting.


You can purchase the cat in glasses photograph here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/62813190/photographic-print-cat-in-glasses-2-8x10

I like to give credits when I can find them. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I Believe I am Ready*
> 
> The past month or so has passed in a blur, with a flurry of activity. It seemed that only yesterday we were getting ready to head to Chicago, stopping on the way in New York to teach a couple of classes, and now we are already midway through November. What a busy time it has been!
> 
> I can't speak for Keith, but as for myself, I am a bit tired. Not sleepy tired, but tired in the good way as when you just finished a nice, healthy exercise routine. In a way, the past month or so has been very much like an exercise, preparing us for the upcoming winter.
> 
> Unfortunately, during this time (as you can imagine) I didn't have much time for designing. After all, I am only one person and while I find myself inspired on trips such as the ones we just returned from, there is usually little time to actually sit down and draw (or cut or paint for that matter!) There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Our trip to Halifax on Tuesday went well. We left early and made many stops along the way. I can't begin to tell you how many stores we went to. While we had a couple of things on our list that we wanted to get, for the most part we just poked around and looked at the displays that stores had set up for the holidays (already!) and went on our way.
> 
> It has become somewhat of a tradition for me to do my holiday shopping in November, and make a long trip to the city to do so. With the changing weather and the snow and cold arriving, the reality of knowing that soon it would be time to put away my Mustang for the winter months. As it gets older, it is even more important for me to do so, as not only is it not safe to drive in ice or snow, but it is not good for the car either. This was probably the final trip I would take with it before turning in the keys for the winter months. But that is part of my life here.
> 
> We had fully intended to get a room at our favorite hotel in Dartmouth for the evening. But somewhere around dinner time, both Keith and I felt that things were pretty much winding down and we were both getting our fill of malls and stores and we decided to head home instead. If we hadn't just come off of a long road trip, we may have felt differently about spending the evening in a nice hotel. But for both of us, nothing seemed more appealing than our own bed, and for me - a nice snuggle with one or more of the three cats - along with some warm spiced cider. So home we went.
> 
> We didn't arrive home until just after midnight. Along the way, it was lightly snowing - yet another indication that it was time to put the car away. The three hour ride seemed short however after the 21 hour days we had driving home from Chicago. Along the way I thought about many different things that we had seen. The Christmas displays. The busy-ness of the malls. The people in general. While I enjoy this to an extent, I found myself longing for my quiet seat here at my computer in our place across from the river. It is where I feel most comfortable.
> 
> We did get a few things for the house. And of course, I got some wonderful new boxes. With all of my things neatly organized, we actually had a couple of shelves to spare and I got some beautiful new boxes to store future things in. I was thinking ahead and feeding my 'box addiction' at the same time. But overall, we really didn't get much. We had all the wood we need to get us through the winter, and I didn't have any desire whatsoever to stop in Michael's to look at craft supplies. You KNOW that means that I have had my fill!
> 
> It is good to feel this way though. It is good to think that you can go through a store or series of stores and honestly want nothing. It must mean that I am pretty darn happy right now. My only desire is to nest here in my home and have time to bring all of these new ideas that I have to life. And I look at that as a privilege.
> 
> The "Spring Chick" project is just the beginning!
> 
> As I was settling down yesterday to draw, I received a call from my eye doctor in Digby. In earlier blogs I had mentioned that I had my eyes examined by a new doc right here in town and I wasn't happy with the results. I really liked my eye practitioner in Digby, but it is a 45 minute drive from here, and with winter coming I thought I would try the new group of optometrists right near me. I thought it would save the trips of going back and forth to fine tune my prescription, as my Digby doctor always did. But as often happens, things didn't work out well at all. The new doctor didn't want to listen to my needs, and had me using two different pairs of reader glasses - one for reading close and one for the computer - in addition to wearing my contacts. It was driving me crazy and the week before I left Chicago, I had a headache from trying her suggestions. When I went back to her just before we were to leave, she told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, which worried me a great deal. At the same time, she tried to sell me a new pair of glasses for several hundred dollars, even though the prescription she had tried on me was not working. I still couldn't see right and still was getting headaches.
> 
> I finally abandoned the new contacts she had given me and made an appointment with my former doc in Digby and went back to wearing my old prescription for the trip. They worked far better than the new ones from the new doc. I was only able to get an appointment on December 2nd, but I was happy to wait and be put on a waiting list for a cancellation by another client. Yesterday I received the call that they could see me, so it was off to Digby I went.
> 
> The trip was very much worth it. My former (and now permanent) eye doctor took time, listened and set me up with what seems like a "Purr-fect" prescription. I will still need readers for the closest work (which I don't mind at all!) but the computer screen is crystal clear with only my contacts. AND I can see good at a distance as well. I left my glasses there for them to change the lenses to the new prescription as well. AND there is no danger of me having to give up my contacts any time soon. It is amazing what a difference a good doctor can make!
> 
> So all is well and I am home and safe and ready to work. We have supplies for the winter and I have a million or so new ideas for projects. Our trips are behind us until spring, and I can take the time I need to work and design and settle into my comfortable place here with my kitties and Keith. Life is good.
> 
> I hope to have some drawings for you to see tomorrow. I plan to accomplish a great deal of work in the next several weeks. I spent the remainder of the day yesterday at Ellen and Bernie's in Digby and I went through the remainder of my things that I had there and sorted it and brought what I wanted back with me. For the first time in years I have all of my stuff in a centralized location. It is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> These past couple of weeks may have not seemed productive for me to you my readers, but the work I have done has set the foundation for me to be the most productive. I am happy to hear that I have inspired some of you go through your own things and organize in the same manner, and I know that you will be like me and consider it time well-spent.
> 
> I feel ready for the winter now. I am home, and safe and organized and inspired. And that makes me very, very happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> PS - Today is the last day for Lee Valley Tools to have FREE shipping on $40 or more orders. It's a good chance to get some nice gifts for yourself for your holiday crafting.


Good morning Sheila. Sounds like you are ready for winter and have all you need to have a good one. I admire you for spending the day in Halifax to get your shopping all done. I hate shopping of any description, however at this time of year I don't mind pottering through the malls when they are decorated for the Christmas season. As long as I don't have to buy anything I'm ok!
The sun may come here this afternoon. November and I'm still able to work outside - bonus!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I Believe I am Ready*
> 
> The past month or so has passed in a blur, with a flurry of activity. It seemed that only yesterday we were getting ready to head to Chicago, stopping on the way in New York to teach a couple of classes, and now we are already midway through November. What a busy time it has been!
> 
> I can't speak for Keith, but as for myself, I am a bit tired. Not sleepy tired, but tired in the good way as when you just finished a nice, healthy exercise routine. In a way, the past month or so has been very much like an exercise, preparing us for the upcoming winter.
> 
> Unfortunately, during this time (as you can imagine) I didn't have much time for designing. After all, I am only one person and while I find myself inspired on trips such as the ones we just returned from, there is usually little time to actually sit down and draw (or cut or paint for that matter!) There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> Our trip to Halifax on Tuesday went well. We left early and made many stops along the way. I can't begin to tell you how many stores we went to. While we had a couple of things on our list that we wanted to get, for the most part we just poked around and looked at the displays that stores had set up for the holidays (already!) and went on our way.
> 
> It has become somewhat of a tradition for me to do my holiday shopping in November, and make a long trip to the city to do so. With the changing weather and the snow and cold arriving, the reality of knowing that soon it would be time to put away my Mustang for the winter months. As it gets older, it is even more important for me to do so, as not only is it not safe to drive in ice or snow, but it is not good for the car either. This was probably the final trip I would take with it before turning in the keys for the winter months. But that is part of my life here.
> 
> We had fully intended to get a room at our favorite hotel in Dartmouth for the evening. But somewhere around dinner time, both Keith and I felt that things were pretty much winding down and we were both getting our fill of malls and stores and we decided to head home instead. If we hadn't just come off of a long road trip, we may have felt differently about spending the evening in a nice hotel. But for both of us, nothing seemed more appealing than our own bed, and for me - a nice snuggle with one or more of the three cats - along with some warm spiced cider. So home we went.
> 
> We didn't arrive home until just after midnight. Along the way, it was lightly snowing - yet another indication that it was time to put the car away. The three hour ride seemed short however after the 21 hour days we had driving home from Chicago. Along the way I thought about many different things that we had seen. The Christmas displays. The busy-ness of the malls. The people in general. While I enjoy this to an extent, I found myself longing for my quiet seat here at my computer in our place across from the river. It is where I feel most comfortable.
> 
> We did get a few things for the house. And of course, I got some wonderful new boxes. With all of my things neatly organized, we actually had a couple of shelves to spare and I got some beautiful new boxes to store future things in. I was thinking ahead and feeding my 'box addiction' at the same time. But overall, we really didn't get much. We had all the wood we need to get us through the winter, and I didn't have any desire whatsoever to stop in Michael's to look at craft supplies. You KNOW that means that I have had my fill!
> 
> It is good to feel this way though. It is good to think that you can go through a store or series of stores and honestly want nothing. It must mean that I am pretty darn happy right now. My only desire is to nest here in my home and have time to bring all of these new ideas that I have to life. And I look at that as a privilege.
> 
> The "Spring Chick" project is just the beginning!
> 
> As I was settling down yesterday to draw, I received a call from my eye doctor in Digby. In earlier blogs I had mentioned that I had my eyes examined by a new doc right here in town and I wasn't happy with the results. I really liked my eye practitioner in Digby, but it is a 45 minute drive from here, and with winter coming I thought I would try the new group of optometrists right near me. I thought it would save the trips of going back and forth to fine tune my prescription, as my Digby doctor always did. But as often happens, things didn't work out well at all. The new doctor didn't want to listen to my needs, and had me using two different pairs of reader glasses - one for reading close and one for the computer - in addition to wearing my contacts. It was driving me crazy and the week before I left Chicago, I had a headache from trying her suggestions. When I went back to her just before we were to leave, she told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, which worried me a great deal. At the same time, she tried to sell me a new pair of glasses for several hundred dollars, even though the prescription she had tried on me was not working. I still couldn't see right and still was getting headaches.
> 
> I finally abandoned the new contacts she had given me and made an appointment with my former doc in Digby and went back to wearing my old prescription for the trip. They worked far better than the new ones from the new doc. I was only able to get an appointment on December 2nd, but I was happy to wait and be put on a waiting list for a cancellation by another client. Yesterday I received the call that they could see me, so it was off to Digby I went.
> 
> The trip was very much worth it. My former (and now permanent) eye doctor took time, listened and set me up with what seems like a "Purr-fect" prescription. I will still need readers for the closest work (which I don't mind at all!) but the computer screen is crystal clear with only my contacts. AND I can see good at a distance as well. I left my glasses there for them to change the lenses to the new prescription as well. AND there is no danger of me having to give up my contacts any time soon. It is amazing what a difference a good doctor can make!
> 
> So all is well and I am home and safe and ready to work. We have supplies for the winter and I have a million or so new ideas for projects. Our trips are behind us until spring, and I can take the time I need to work and design and settle into my comfortable place here with my kitties and Keith. Life is good.
> 
> I hope to have some drawings for you to see tomorrow. I plan to accomplish a great deal of work in the next several weeks. I spent the remainder of the day yesterday at Ellen and Bernie's in Digby and I went through the remainder of my things that I had there and sorted it and brought what I wanted back with me. For the first time in years I have all of my stuff in a centralized location. It is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> These past couple of weeks may have not seemed productive for me to you my readers, but the work I have done has set the foundation for me to be the most productive. I am happy to hear that I have inspired some of you go through your own things and organize in the same manner, and I know that you will be like me and consider it time well-spent.
> 
> I feel ready for the winter now. I am home, and safe and organized and inspired. And that makes me very, very happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> PS - Today is the last day for Lee Valley Tools to have FREE shipping on $40 or more orders. It's a good chance to get some nice gifts for yourself for your holiday crafting.


I really don't like shopping much either. I do like seeing the displays, but running around and buying stuff can be a high stress situation at best. I go for the inspiration more than anything. Besides . . . I do make most of the gifts I give.

I do however LOVE online shopping. It is so easy to compare items and stores and prices. AND it is delivered right to your door (while I am at home working!) So sweet! That is why I recommend online stores so often. It is a great alternative to 'real shopping.'

It's colder here today, but the sun is peeking out. Still drawing on my side of things though. 

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Day of Drawing*

I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.

The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.

Below is a sample of what I am making:










It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.

It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.

I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:

Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury

With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.

I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Great quote - I love it


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Thanks, Jerrell! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Very well said. Thnx for sharing that


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Love that quote Sheila. Thanks for sharing. Your ornaments look very beautiful. I have a feeling they may be on my list of projects - a box with one of your damask plaques as a lid to hold your damask ornaments! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Thanks, everyone. I love the quote as well. It sure fits so many of the people I know here on Lumberjocks. We leave a legacy of ourselves behind with each project we make.

Now that's a nice thought to carry though the day . . .

Have a great Friday everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## Diggerjacks

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Hello Sheila

Another great project in the future ….

I'm pressed to see the result

Thanks for sharing


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day of Drawing*
> 
> I suppose that yesterday was a pretty straight forward day. I mapped out my new project and got to work on the drawing part of things. I felt as if I was slow in starting, but once I got rolling things went along nicely.
> 
> The next pattern that I am working on is a set of ornaments. They are what I call 'classic' in shape and I have chosen to make some pretty Damask scroll cuts on the inside of them. My Damask plaques have been very popular, so it just seems natural to follow up with some beautiful ornaments in that style. It seems that I can never have too many pattern sets of ornaments to offer.
> 
> Below is a sample of what I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I am at a loss for words today. Perhaps my brain has not awoken yet. I got involved in these and was drawing until nearly midnight last night. As a result, I slept in a little later than normal. But they pretty much speak for themselves anyway.
> 
> It's Friday already, and I have a busy day ahead. Hopefully, I can get back to the saw today and begin cutting these. I think they are going to be very pretty when finished, and I am already thinking of my next projects, as well as my next painting project.
> 
> I do have a quote for you all today that I love and would like to share:
> 
> Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you're there. It doesn't matter what you do, he said, so long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that's like you after you take your hands away. The difference between the man who just cuts lawns and a real gardener is in the touching, he said. The lawn-cutter might just as well not have been there at all; the gardener will be there a lifetime. ~Ray Bradbury
> 
> With all the wonderfully creative people that I have come in contact with, I see how true this statement is. We look at things and cherish things not only because of their physical characteristics, but because of who created them and how they were created. Each of us who crafts/designs/paints leaves part of our souls in every piece we make. And that is part of the value of these things that people treasure.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Have fun and try to do something that will feed your soul.


Thank you so much Diggerjack! I am having FUN and they should look pretty cool when done. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready for the Saw*

Once again, the day passed with just a blink of an eye. It seemed like I sat down to draw, and then before I knew it, night had fallen and it was time for me to turn in. I couldn't believe that time went by so quickly.

I spent most of the day working on the drawings for my new ornaments. I am excited about them and they are now ready to be cut, which I will spend today doing. I haven't really used my new saw much, and I look forward to the time I will have cutting them out. I am still deciding on how they are going to be finished though, as there are several ways that I can envision them.

By the time I finished the drawing part, it was a bit late to start up the saw. I try to be respectful and not cut or make noise after certain hours, as it is just a matter of courtesy. Truth be told, I was a bit tired to start something new anyway. I like to get at things when I am fresh if possible, and not after a long day of concentrating. I make less mistakes that way.

So for the final couple of hours that I was up, I began drawing on my next projects which is another ornament set. This time it is a bit simpler, although I think they will be just as pretty.

One thing that Keith and I were reminded of when we were teaching in New York was that there are many different levels of scroll sawyers. We sometimes forget that. It is our nature to keep on trying to do our absolute best, but after many years of experience, we sometimes forget that our level of work at our best is a bit beyond those who are beginning. I think that is one of the reasons it is good for a designer to get out in the world and teach. It allows us to see how many different levels and personalities deal with our patterns, and reminds us that we all have different strengths and weaknesses.

While we will always try to do our best quality of work, we also understand that taking our work down a notch or two sometimes and making patterns that are not so tricky to cut is a good thing and will help those who may be newer to scroll sawing stay interested. Sometimes that is more of a challenge than you would think. It is sometimes difficult to feel that we are doing our best work if we are not pushing our own limits. But I think that part of designing is doing work that our followers can accomplish that may not be that difficult to execute, but LOOK beautiful and interesting. It is part of the teaching process. With that said, I will be trying to make some patterns that are a bit easier than my normal patterns for those who are not quite yet comfortable with the scroll saw. I think that they will help people BECOME comfortable and hopefully pursue cutting.

I also wanted to mention that both Keith and I are invited to demonstrate at the 2014 Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase which is going to be hosted again in Saratoga Springs, New York on March 29th and 30th 2014. We are both very excited about this, and we are going to be able to hold FOUR classes over the two day period. This is the same showcase in which I did a class a couple of years ago, and we were thrilled that they wanted us back.

This time we will be doing hands-on teaching rather than a lecture. To me, that is much preferred as I like to SHOW what I do rather than just TALK about it. I will give you more details about the classes/show as we solidify things.

It is going to be a busy time.

So today is pretty much mapped out. I should have something nice to show in tomorrow's post. I look forward to spending most of the day at the saw and seeing my new drawings come to life. I am also waiting to hear from my dentist's office, as last night right before I went to bed I was eating popcorn (one of my favorite snacks) and I cracked one of my back teeth. The tooth was already filled from when I was a teen and the entire inside wall of the tooth just kind of let go. I don't feel any deep pain on it because I also had a root canal done on it years ago, but the inside edge is really ragged and it is scraping on my tongue. I wound up taking some sand paper and filing it smoother before I could go to sleep, as it was cutting into the side of my tongue.

Of course this happened at 10pm on a Friday night, so in all reality I will probably not hear from the dentist until Monday. But I can live with it as such and I was seriously considering trying to glue the piece back in until I saw him, as it broke off in one chunk. It grossed Keith out though so settled for sanding the sharp edge down and I am happy I did. It feels much better. No popcorn for a while though.

It makes you think about how things were in the past before dentists were common. I am sure that people just yanked out teeth that were damaged and lived with things that way. I had just visited my dentist in September and things were all fine so I hope that this will be a quick repair and I can get on with things. I suppose it is part of getting older. 

In any case, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am sure that mine will be fun, as I have not only these ornaments to do, but several other projects in the works as well. I am involved in a couple of ornament exchanges and I want to get them out before the end of next week.

It is all fun and good.

Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy this beautiful autumn day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Saw*
> 
> Once again, the day passed with just a blink of an eye. It seemed like I sat down to draw, and then before I knew it, night had fallen and it was time for me to turn in. I couldn't believe that time went by so quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the drawings for my new ornaments. I am excited about them and they are now ready to be cut, which I will spend today doing. I haven't really used my new saw much, and I look forward to the time I will have cutting them out. I am still deciding on how they are going to be finished though, as there are several ways that I can envision them.
> 
> By the time I finished the drawing part, it was a bit late to start up the saw. I try to be respectful and not cut or make noise after certain hours, as it is just a matter of courtesy. Truth be told, I was a bit tired to start something new anyway. I like to get at things when I am fresh if possible, and not after a long day of concentrating. I make less mistakes that way.
> 
> So for the final couple of hours that I was up, I began drawing on my next projects which is another ornament set. This time it is a bit simpler, although I think they will be just as pretty.
> 
> One thing that Keith and I were reminded of when we were teaching in New York was that there are many different levels of scroll sawyers. We sometimes forget that. It is our nature to keep on trying to do our absolute best, but after many years of experience, we sometimes forget that our level of work at our best is a bit beyond those who are beginning. I think that is one of the reasons it is good for a designer to get out in the world and teach. It allows us to see how many different levels and personalities deal with our patterns, and reminds us that we all have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> While we will always try to do our best quality of work, we also understand that taking our work down a notch or two sometimes and making patterns that are not so tricky to cut is a good thing and will help those who may be newer to scroll sawing stay interested. Sometimes that is more of a challenge than you would think. It is sometimes difficult to feel that we are doing our best work if we are not pushing our own limits. But I think that part of designing is doing work that our followers can accomplish that may not be that difficult to execute, but LOOK beautiful and interesting. It is part of the teaching process. With that said, I will be trying to make some patterns that are a bit easier than my normal patterns for those who are not quite yet comfortable with the scroll saw. I think that they will help people BECOME comfortable and hopefully pursue cutting.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that both Keith and I are invited to demonstrate at the 2014 Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase which is going to be hosted again in Saratoga Springs, New York on March 29th and 30th 2014. We are both very excited about this, and we are going to be able to hold FOUR classes over the two day period. This is the same showcase in which I did a class a couple of years ago, and we were thrilled that they wanted us back.
> 
> This time we will be doing hands-on teaching rather than a lecture. To me, that is much preferred as I like to SHOW what I do rather than just TALK about it. I will give you more details about the classes/show as we solidify things.
> 
> It is going to be a busy time.
> 
> So today is pretty much mapped out. I should have something nice to show in tomorrow's post. I look forward to spending most of the day at the saw and seeing my new drawings come to life. I am also waiting to hear from my dentist's office, as last night right before I went to bed I was eating popcorn (one of my favorite snacks) and I cracked one of my back teeth. The tooth was already filled from when I was a teen and the entire inside wall of the tooth just kind of let go. I don't feel any deep pain on it because I also had a root canal done on it years ago, but the inside edge is really ragged and it is scraping on my tongue. I wound up taking some sand paper and filing it smoother before I could go to sleep, as it was cutting into the side of my tongue.
> 
> Of course this happened at 10pm on a Friday night, so in all reality I will probably not hear from the dentist until Monday. But I can live with it as such and I was seriously considering trying to glue the piece back in until I saw him, as it broke off in one chunk. It grossed Keith out though so settled for sanding the sharp edge down and I am happy I did. It feels much better. No popcorn for a while though.
> 
> It makes you think about how things were in the past before dentists were common. I am sure that people just yanked out teeth that were damaged and lived with things that way. I had just visited my dentist in September and things were all fine so I hope that this will be a quick repair and I can get on with things. I suppose it is part of getting older.
> 
> In any case, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am sure that mine will be fun, as I have not only these ornaments to do, but several other projects in the works as well. I am involved in a couple of ornament exchanges and I want to get them out before the end of next week.
> 
> It is all fun and good.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy this beautiful autumn day!


Your up-coming trip sounds very exciting. You & Keith will do fine.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Saw*
> 
> Once again, the day passed with just a blink of an eye. It seemed like I sat down to draw, and then before I knew it, night had fallen and it was time for me to turn in. I couldn't believe that time went by so quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the drawings for my new ornaments. I am excited about them and they are now ready to be cut, which I will spend today doing. I haven't really used my new saw much, and I look forward to the time I will have cutting them out. I am still deciding on how they are going to be finished though, as there are several ways that I can envision them.
> 
> By the time I finished the drawing part, it was a bit late to start up the saw. I try to be respectful and not cut or make noise after certain hours, as it is just a matter of courtesy. Truth be told, I was a bit tired to start something new anyway. I like to get at things when I am fresh if possible, and not after a long day of concentrating. I make less mistakes that way.
> 
> So for the final couple of hours that I was up, I began drawing on my next projects which is another ornament set. This time it is a bit simpler, although I think they will be just as pretty.
> 
> One thing that Keith and I were reminded of when we were teaching in New York was that there are many different levels of scroll sawyers. We sometimes forget that. It is our nature to keep on trying to do our absolute best, but after many years of experience, we sometimes forget that our level of work at our best is a bit beyond those who are beginning. I think that is one of the reasons it is good for a designer to get out in the world and teach. It allows us to see how many different levels and personalities deal with our patterns, and reminds us that we all have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> While we will always try to do our best quality of work, we also understand that taking our work down a notch or two sometimes and making patterns that are not so tricky to cut is a good thing and will help those who may be newer to scroll sawing stay interested. Sometimes that is more of a challenge than you would think. It is sometimes difficult to feel that we are doing our best work if we are not pushing our own limits. But I think that part of designing is doing work that our followers can accomplish that may not be that difficult to execute, but LOOK beautiful and interesting. It is part of the teaching process. With that said, I will be trying to make some patterns that are a bit easier than my normal patterns for those who are not quite yet comfortable with the scroll saw. I think that they will help people BECOME comfortable and hopefully pursue cutting.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that both Keith and I are invited to demonstrate at the 2014 Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase which is going to be hosted again in Saratoga Springs, New York on March 29th and 30th 2014. We are both very excited about this, and we are going to be able to hold FOUR classes over the two day period. This is the same showcase in which I did a class a couple of years ago, and we were thrilled that they wanted us back.
> 
> This time we will be doing hands-on teaching rather than a lecture. To me, that is much preferred as I like to SHOW what I do rather than just TALK about it. I will give you more details about the classes/show as we solidify things.
> 
> It is going to be a busy time.
> 
> So today is pretty much mapped out. I should have something nice to show in tomorrow's post. I look forward to spending most of the day at the saw and seeing my new drawings come to life. I am also waiting to hear from my dentist's office, as last night right before I went to bed I was eating popcorn (one of my favorite snacks) and I cracked one of my back teeth. The tooth was already filled from when I was a teen and the entire inside wall of the tooth just kind of let go. I don't feel any deep pain on it because I also had a root canal done on it years ago, but the inside edge is really ragged and it is scraping on my tongue. I wound up taking some sand paper and filing it smoother before I could go to sleep, as it was cutting into the side of my tongue.
> 
> Of course this happened at 10pm on a Friday night, so in all reality I will probably not hear from the dentist until Monday. But I can live with it as such and I was seriously considering trying to glue the piece back in until I saw him, as it broke off in one chunk. It grossed Keith out though so settled for sanding the sharp edge down and I am happy I did. It feels much better. No popcorn for a while though.
> 
> It makes you think about how things were in the past before dentists were common. I am sure that people just yanked out teeth that were damaged and lived with things that way. I had just visited my dentist in September and things were all fine so I hope that this will be a quick repair and I can get on with things. I suppose it is part of getting older.
> 
> In any case, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am sure that mine will be fun, as I have not only these ornaments to do, but several other projects in the works as well. I am involved in a couple of ornament exchanges and I want to get them out before the end of next week.
> 
> It is all fun and good.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy this beautiful autumn day!


Good morning Sheila,
I am glad that you and Keith will be at Saratoga in March. I am making plans to make the trip too. My new painting partner and her boyfriend will be joining me on the trip so I don't have to make the trip alone. It will be great to see you and Keith again may be be able to track down people that I missed the last time plus meet Janette.
Have a great weekend,
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Saw*
> 
> Once again, the day passed with just a blink of an eye. It seemed like I sat down to draw, and then before I knew it, night had fallen and it was time for me to turn in. I couldn't believe that time went by so quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the drawings for my new ornaments. I am excited about them and they are now ready to be cut, which I will spend today doing. I haven't really used my new saw much, and I look forward to the time I will have cutting them out. I am still deciding on how they are going to be finished though, as there are several ways that I can envision them.
> 
> By the time I finished the drawing part, it was a bit late to start up the saw. I try to be respectful and not cut or make noise after certain hours, as it is just a matter of courtesy. Truth be told, I was a bit tired to start something new anyway. I like to get at things when I am fresh if possible, and not after a long day of concentrating. I make less mistakes that way.
> 
> So for the final couple of hours that I was up, I began drawing on my next projects which is another ornament set. This time it is a bit simpler, although I think they will be just as pretty.
> 
> One thing that Keith and I were reminded of when we were teaching in New York was that there are many different levels of scroll sawyers. We sometimes forget that. It is our nature to keep on trying to do our absolute best, but after many years of experience, we sometimes forget that our level of work at our best is a bit beyond those who are beginning. I think that is one of the reasons it is good for a designer to get out in the world and teach. It allows us to see how many different levels and personalities deal with our patterns, and reminds us that we all have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> While we will always try to do our best quality of work, we also understand that taking our work down a notch or two sometimes and making patterns that are not so tricky to cut is a good thing and will help those who may be newer to scroll sawing stay interested. Sometimes that is more of a challenge than you would think. It is sometimes difficult to feel that we are doing our best work if we are not pushing our own limits. But I think that part of designing is doing work that our followers can accomplish that may not be that difficult to execute, but LOOK beautiful and interesting. It is part of the teaching process. With that said, I will be trying to make some patterns that are a bit easier than my normal patterns for those who are not quite yet comfortable with the scroll saw. I think that they will help people BECOME comfortable and hopefully pursue cutting.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that both Keith and I are invited to demonstrate at the 2014 Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase which is going to be hosted again in Saratoga Springs, New York on March 29th and 30th 2014. We are both very excited about this, and we are going to be able to hold FOUR classes over the two day period. This is the same showcase in which I did a class a couple of years ago, and we were thrilled that they wanted us back.
> 
> This time we will be doing hands-on teaching rather than a lecture. To me, that is much preferred as I like to SHOW what I do rather than just TALK about it. I will give you more details about the classes/show as we solidify things.
> 
> It is going to be a busy time.
> 
> So today is pretty much mapped out. I should have something nice to show in tomorrow's post. I look forward to spending most of the day at the saw and seeing my new drawings come to life. I am also waiting to hear from my dentist's office, as last night right before I went to bed I was eating popcorn (one of my favorite snacks) and I cracked one of my back teeth. The tooth was already filled from when I was a teen and the entire inside wall of the tooth just kind of let go. I don't feel any deep pain on it because I also had a root canal done on it years ago, but the inside edge is really ragged and it is scraping on my tongue. I wound up taking some sand paper and filing it smoother before I could go to sleep, as it was cutting into the side of my tongue.
> 
> Of course this happened at 10pm on a Friday night, so in all reality I will probably not hear from the dentist until Monday. But I can live with it as such and I was seriously considering trying to glue the piece back in until I saw him, as it broke off in one chunk. It grossed Keith out though so settled for sanding the sharp edge down and I am happy I did. It feels much better. No popcorn for a while though.
> 
> It makes you think about how things were in the past before dentists were common. I am sure that people just yanked out teeth that were damaged and lived with things that way. I had just visited my dentist in September and things were all fine so I hope that this will be a quick repair and I can get on with things. I suppose it is part of getting older.
> 
> In any case, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am sure that mine will be fun, as I have not only these ornaments to do, but several other projects in the works as well. I am involved in a couple of ornament exchanges and I want to get them out before the end of next week.
> 
> It is all fun and good.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy this beautiful autumn day!


All the big woodworking shows seem to be back east. I wish we had some really big ones here on the westcoast. I was looking at the winner's gallery of the Saratogoa show on their web page. Beautiful and very varied work. It would be a great place to be!
Good luck with the tooth! Enjoy the weekend. Looking forward to seeing the ornaments finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready for the Saw*
> 
> Once again, the day passed with just a blink of an eye. It seemed like I sat down to draw, and then before I knew it, night had fallen and it was time for me to turn in. I couldn't believe that time went by so quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day working on the drawings for my new ornaments. I am excited about them and they are now ready to be cut, which I will spend today doing. I haven't really used my new saw much, and I look forward to the time I will have cutting them out. I am still deciding on how they are going to be finished though, as there are several ways that I can envision them.
> 
> By the time I finished the drawing part, it was a bit late to start up the saw. I try to be respectful and not cut or make noise after certain hours, as it is just a matter of courtesy. Truth be told, I was a bit tired to start something new anyway. I like to get at things when I am fresh if possible, and not after a long day of concentrating. I make less mistakes that way.
> 
> So for the final couple of hours that I was up, I began drawing on my next projects which is another ornament set. This time it is a bit simpler, although I think they will be just as pretty.
> 
> One thing that Keith and I were reminded of when we were teaching in New York was that there are many different levels of scroll sawyers. We sometimes forget that. It is our nature to keep on trying to do our absolute best, but after many years of experience, we sometimes forget that our level of work at our best is a bit beyond those who are beginning. I think that is one of the reasons it is good for a designer to get out in the world and teach. It allows us to see how many different levels and personalities deal with our patterns, and reminds us that we all have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> While we will always try to do our best quality of work, we also understand that taking our work down a notch or two sometimes and making patterns that are not so tricky to cut is a good thing and will help those who may be newer to scroll sawing stay interested. Sometimes that is more of a challenge than you would think. It is sometimes difficult to feel that we are doing our best work if we are not pushing our own limits. But I think that part of designing is doing work that our followers can accomplish that may not be that difficult to execute, but LOOK beautiful and interesting. It is part of the teaching process. With that said, I will be trying to make some patterns that are a bit easier than my normal patterns for those who are not quite yet comfortable with the scroll saw. I think that they will help people BECOME comfortable and hopefully pursue cutting.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that both Keith and I are invited to demonstrate at the 2014 Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase which is going to be hosted again in Saratoga Springs, New York on March 29th and 30th 2014. We are both very excited about this, and we are going to be able to hold FOUR classes over the two day period. This is the same showcase in which I did a class a couple of years ago, and we were thrilled that they wanted us back.
> 
> This time we will be doing hands-on teaching rather than a lecture. To me, that is much preferred as I like to SHOW what I do rather than just TALK about it. I will give you more details about the classes/show as we solidify things.
> 
> It is going to be a busy time.
> 
> So today is pretty much mapped out. I should have something nice to show in tomorrow's post. I look forward to spending most of the day at the saw and seeing my new drawings come to life. I am also waiting to hear from my dentist's office, as last night right before I went to bed I was eating popcorn (one of my favorite snacks) and I cracked one of my back teeth. The tooth was already filled from when I was a teen and the entire inside wall of the tooth just kind of let go. I don't feel any deep pain on it because I also had a root canal done on it years ago, but the inside edge is really ragged and it is scraping on my tongue. I wound up taking some sand paper and filing it smoother before I could go to sleep, as it was cutting into the side of my tongue.
> 
> Of course this happened at 10pm on a Friday night, so in all reality I will probably not hear from the dentist until Monday. But I can live with it as such and I was seriously considering trying to glue the piece back in until I saw him, as it broke off in one chunk. It grossed Keith out though so settled for sanding the sharp edge down and I am happy I did. It feels much better. No popcorn for a while though.
> 
> It makes you think about how things were in the past before dentists were common. I am sure that people just yanked out teeth that were damaged and lived with things that way. I had just visited my dentist in September and things were all fine so I hope that this will be a quick repair and I can get on with things. I suppose it is part of getting older.
> 
> In any case, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am sure that mine will be fun, as I have not only these ornaments to do, but several other projects in the works as well. I am involved in a couple of ornament exchanges and I want to get them out before the end of next week.
> 
> It is all fun and good.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy this beautiful autumn day!


Yes. I am looking forward to March very much. I am sure after the long winter, I will be ready for some adventure. I love getting out and seeing everyone from time to time. It is good to meet the people who I have made friends with in the various forums as well.

My tooth is really pretty good. It may sound weird, but after sanding it, it isn't as sharp and not irritating my tongue as much. I believe it is one that I had a root canal done on previously, so there is no pain from the tooth itself. Just the way it is scraping on my tongue. In any case, it isn't too bothersome and as long as I can get in to the dentist in a few days, I don't think it will bother me much. 

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *

I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.

The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.

I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.

By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:










I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.

The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.

I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000."  It just doesn't exist.

I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.

When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)

The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.

We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.

I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:

"Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"

To me the answer is simple.

I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.

After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?

Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.

I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.

I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.

Think about it.

I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.

I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:










(For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)

Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.

I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.

As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


I appreciate your comments regarding quality and costs. You are very right. That being on your rating heirachy where you ld you place the Hagner 14" variable speed? If you've used it. I paid $750.00 then and it was considered near top of the line. I'm aware that the Excalibers have achieved that position now. I gave this saw to my wife for christmas about 1years ago and she used it a lot for several tears and got rather porficient. Embroidery now perks her interest. Hope she gets back to it smoe soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Hi, Russell:
I also owned a Hegner saw when I lived in Chicago. I thought that the saw was rock-solid and steady, and a very well-made tool, but I thought it had some limitations.

-I didn't like the way the blade was clamped in. I found the tool and blade holding piece to be awkward and cumbersome and it took a good deal of time to get it 'right'. I don't know why with a high end saw they couldn't modify the blade holder to be easier and more efficient. I realize that they have an accessory piece that you can purchase separately to ease the blade changes, but when spending over $700 for a saw, I don't feel that you should have to purchase something that should have been on there in the first place. Just my opinion.

-I didn't like the tension as much, as (at least on my saw) it is located on the back of the arm. This again was rather a pain to get used to and it was hard to get it just right.

-The table was much smaller than either the DeWalt or the Excalibur. While it has a smaller 'footprint' in the shop, it is not as useful if doing larger pieces.

-I don't believe the table tilts in both directions (please correct me if I am wrong!) I do a lot of bevel cutting with my self-framing plaques and ornaments, and feel this is an important feature for me. Also, I think that the tilting HEAD of the saw that the Excalibur is another superior feature. Just yesterday when I cut the above ornaments, I thought about how EASY it made to do the final bevel cut. It is FAR easier than cutting where the piece is on an angle and gravity has a play in it.

Also - Ray at http://www.seyco.com has a stellar reputation for customer service and he hasn't disappointed me - even though I am a country away. I also know Hanns from Hegner, and he is a find gentleman and a wonderful businessman who stands behind his products. I also like him a lot personally, as he is a very nice guy. I have mentioned my concerns to him in the past and I think Hegner is happy with the way their products are, as they have been that way for a long time and I don't see any change coming soon.

I hope this clarifies things a bit. When you look at all these things that are important to ME, you can see why I chose what I did. I realize that there are a lot of happy Hegner owners out there, and I am glad that they are happy with their saws. I do think they are excellent machines, but if I had to choose, I would still go with Excalibur. 

Thanks for your input, Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thanks for your time this morning for the reply. Again, I totally agree with your comments. My wife has the wedged shaped blade holding attachments, but they are also cumbersome to take off for through hole cuttings; and; yes, the table only tilts left. I don't know the correct tensioning, as I've only gotten to use it about three times; and when she uses it she adjust several times just a bit till she's happy. The dust blower isn't the most effective aspect either. But she selected it at the time because of the least viberations of any she tried, and table size was sufficient over the 20" which was over $300.00 more. So glad you've got the Exclaiber's new product with the tilting head and very large table as you can really find the utility extremely useful as a professional scroll artist. Your designs are absolutely superb.


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Glad to hear that you are loving your Excalibur Sheila. 35 years from now you will still be loving it … trust me!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Hi Sheila, I agree with you - paying for quality pays off! As Elaine says, you will be enjoying your Excalibur for many years to come.
I love the new damask ornaments. I see some rhinestones in the finishing process! Did you stack cut these and then do the bevel cuts individually or did you cut each one individually? Looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


I agree with your idea of buying quality and supporting our own workers. How can we expect to earn a
living wage, if we do not help make it possible? Very beautiful ornaments, guess I am going to have to give
up, order your patterns and try it myself.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


That little recess really makes these jump even more. Beautiful work, Sheila.


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it?  Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Hi Sheila; I couldn't agree with you more about NOT BUYING CHINA products. you do get what you pay for.
Can you tell me if there is a need to own a 30 inch excaliber vs. a 21 inch? I want to do marquetry at some point in a 20 inch tall cabinet door. but then, I may never. Is it better to be overly prepared, once; then wishing you had bought a 30 inch while having a 21 inch?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thanks for all the support on this. I am glad you all see my point and happy that you agree with me. Bottom line - I would rather have LESS of something and pay a little MORE, knowing that I am helping the economy here than buy MORE of some that cost LESS and have inferior quality. We can't have it all. 

Doordude - I don't regret getting the 21" saw at all. In fact, Keith and I have had the discussion that we probably would have done well enough with the smaller saw. (16") I am not really comfortable cutting larger pieces and neither is Keith. In the odd instance we needed a deeper saw, we always have (UGH!!) spiral blades to fall back on.

I am truly happy with the 21" saw though, and you may be as well. If you don't think you will use it, I would say go for the 21". 

Sheila


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Sheila, you're right; I wish more people bought items like you and I. quality always trumps cheap!
thanks for the 21 inch feed back


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Progress (And a Bonus Mini-Lecture!) *
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday, although it was a good one. Not only did I spend the afternoon cutting out my new ornaments on my new Excalibur (which was simply just FUN!) but I also spent the morning getting to work on my next pattern for another ornament set.
> 
> The set that I am working on (SLD445 Traditional Damask Ornaments) is not for the faint of heart. I wanted something that would push the envelope a little bit and I think these designs qualify.
> 
> I wanted to make them a bit smaller, as I am tired of making larger ornaments that can be heavy or look clunky. As a result, the detailed Damask designs can be a bit tricky to cut. (I do want to note though that people can certainly enlarge the patterns to suit their own taste or needs - making them a little easier to accomplish!) To me - it is best to start small and allow for others to make it bigger than expect the design to be reduced in size and made impossible to cut. Just my thoughts.
> 
> By the end of the day, I had finished cutting the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like how these look. I have a couple of different finishing options as well. While the ornaments can be left flat (I cut an additional set to leave as such) I also wanted the option of making them slightly dimensional using my favorite self-framing technique (as shown by those in the photo.) Since the average size of these ornaments are only about 3" - 3.5" in diameter, there is a need to be a bit more precise in cutting. I didn't want to leave a large margin around the design area in case one wanted the ornaments flat. They would have looked too plain.
> 
> The picture above is that of the ornaments right off the saw. I didn't even sand or vacuum them yet. I will be doing more of that today.
> 
> I need to note here that my new saw is outstanding. I can't tell you how much pure pleasure I get from using a tool that is of such high quality. I am frequently asked to recommend a saw from people. Unfortunately, many people also add the footnote "under $300" or something similar. In all reality, it is like being asked to recommend an excellent airplane that someone can purchase "under $10,000." It just doesn't exist.
> 
> I am certainly not being a snob about this matter. Believe me - I am not a wealthy woman. Every penny I have I have to earn and I need to watch what I spend the money I do have on very carefully. But for ME, this is a priority and I honestly and truly think that the Excalibur 21" saw is the BEST on the market. It is only my opinion, but that is what people have asked.
> 
> When buying a cheap, $200 or so scroll saw, you are going to get just what you paid for. When people ask me to recommend a cheap saw, it is as if we are living in the 1970's and they are asking if I would recommend a "Pacer" or a "Pinto." (No offense meant and no letters defending them are necessary - I have owned both models of cars!)
> 
> The bottom line is GOOD QUALITY COSTS MORE.
> 
> We read all the time that people want to promote LOCAL industry. (Buy USA and all of that) Yet - they want to do so at China's prices. I am not understanding this philosophy at all. North American workers demand higher wages than China. That is just a fact and one that I agree with. However, paying those wages comes with a cost. It means that we have to understand that those higher prices we are paying for local/home made items is going back to help our countrymen (women) and neighbors. Even those of us who do not excel in economics can understand that.
> 
> I find myself asking myself a simple question when I am in the store and purchasing something:
> 
> "Would I rather pay a little more for something and support my local economy, or pay less and support China?"
> 
> To me the answer is simple.
> 
> I find it odd that so many people complain about how much "stuff" they have and how they need to organize. The simple fact is - the cheaper things are, the more we buy and possibly - the more we waste. For myself, I find that if I spend a bit more for something, I tend to take pretty good care of it. I try not to look at everything that I buy as "disposable" and I try to make things last. That is a lot easier for me to do when I make an investment in something rather than get the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> After all - if you are paying bottom dollar for something and you know that the workers who created it (China) are getting pennies as wages (China) and that not only did it come from half way around the world (China) but also the original manufacturer made money off of selling it (China) to a store that is STILL selling it for a profit - how much quality do you think went into making it? Seriously?
> 
> Cheaper isn't always better. To me - I would rather have ONE quality thing that I use than 10 pieces of junk that I got for the lowest price. The land fills are full enough, thank you.
> 
> I'll get off of my soap box now, but I suppose that with the holiday season approaching and seeing all the "stuff" out there for the sole purpose of spreading "holiday cheer", it really made me think. How much of what we see in the form of "decorations" etc. is just crap? How much of it will last one season (if we are lucky) and will be sitting in the garbage and adding to the mounting landfills by next year? I hope that this holiday season we all think twice before we purchase.
> 
> I know so many wonderfully talented creative artists that are painters, woodworkers, soap makers, sculptors and so forth that make incredible heirloom-quality items that would be passed down from generation to generation. Most of them offer very reasonable prices for their talent and while it may be a little higher than Wally world or the dollar store charges, I would think that it would be better to give ONE nice hand-made gift rather than ten pieces of garbage from one of the cheapo retailers.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> I have never shopped on Black Friday - nor do I ever intend to do so. My goal is (and will continue to be) to support local talent and fellow artisans not only throughout the holiday season, but all year long. I would rather pay a little more and buy a lesser quantity of gifts and encourage and promote those among us who put their heart and soul into what they do. That is the only way that they will be able to continue on.
> 
> I think a lot when I am sitting at my saw cutting. It is quiet time for me when I am lost in doing something that I love to do. Yesterday when I was cutting these pieces out, the pure pleasure of the process couldn't escape me. While I enjoyed cutting on my DeWalt saw, it just doesn't compare with this machine. The control and precision that the Excalibur offers is unsurpassed. And it shows in my cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you who want to know - I used an Olson #2 reverse-tooth blade on two layers of 3/8" ash to cut these. I could have used a #2/0 if I wanted a smaller blade, but the #2 offered wonderful control and I still got nice sharp corners and peaks.)
> 
> Today I am going to do some finishing on several projects. I am involved in some ornament exchanges and I am going to work on them and get them ready to be mailed out tomorrow. I also have some more drawing to do on the next set of ornaments, which will be a bit of a simpler pattern for someone who is newer to scroll sawing, but I hope every bit as beautiful.
> 
> I am also planning a couple of ways to finish these. As I mentioned, they aren't even dusted off yet. I have a couple of ideas to make them really outstanding and look forward to seeing them done as well.
> 
> As always, there is so much good ahead. I look forward to another wonderfully productive day and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


You are very welcome! Good luck! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*An "Unorganized" Blog*

It's getting to be that time of year.

While I don't mind sharing things here in my blog, there are some times when I simply can't. I am working on some secret gift exchanges and I want them to be a surprise.

It makes it hard though, as I kind of put myself out here every day and everyone sees what I am up to. If I don't think ahead, I have little to talk about.

Yesterday I attended a "Penny Sale" for the feral wharf cats in our area that live on the dock by the fish plant. It is an annual event that helps raise money for Adele - who heads the group that cares for them. They give the kitties shelter, food and medical treatment, as well as adopt as many kitties out as possible. The work that they do is long and hard and never finished and they give their heart and soul for the cats.










My friend and neighbor Lee is also a great advocate for this cause. He goes to the wharf every single day and makes sure they are all fed and warm and OK. He has a personal relationship with these animals that no one else has, and most of them come up to him and sit on his lap during his visits. He has five cats of his own and likes to take the ones that others may shun - the crippled or old or damaged cats. He has a heart of gold when it comes to them.

I only got to the sale after they started auctioning the items, after it was too late to put my coupons on the ones I wanted. But that didn't matter much to me anyway. The prizes were wonderful, but I am not in need of anything and I attend more for the joy of going than for winning something. I just donated the money I had intended on spending anyway. That was good enough for me. (I found out they raised over $4500 for the cause yesterday!) 
I am thrilled for the cats!

When I returned home, I began finishing up on my exchange gift. I had hoped in finishing it, but I am not quite there. I did sand the ornaments that I showed on yesterday's blog and was thrilled that nothing broke. Now it is on to finishing them up today.

I received a call from my dentist's office this morning already (8 am) and they will be able to repair my tooth later on today. So that is a good thing, even though it will break up my day. It is just the way it is going to be.

With that said, I will get to the tasks on hand. I had a nice order for some wood kits that I cut yesterday and I still need to package them so they can go out in the mail today. Yes - it is busy.

I apologize for the "unorganized blog" today. I suppose that sometimes things are just like that. It does replicate my life lately - where I am here and there and doing lots of different things. But it is all good, and I am happy.

I am sure I will have more to show tomorrow. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *An "Unorganized" Blog*
> 
> It's getting to be that time of year.
> 
> While I don't mind sharing things here in my blog, there are some times when I simply can't. I am working on some secret gift exchanges and I want them to be a surprise.
> 
> It makes it hard though, as I kind of put myself out here every day and everyone sees what I am up to. If I don't think ahead, I have little to talk about.
> 
> Yesterday I attended a "Penny Sale" for the feral wharf cats in our area that live on the dock by the fish plant. It is an annual event that helps raise money for Adele - who heads the group that cares for them. They give the kitties shelter, food and medical treatment, as well as adopt as many kitties out as possible. The work that they do is long and hard and never finished and they give their heart and soul for the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and neighbor Lee is also a great advocate for this cause. He goes to the wharf every single day and makes sure they are all fed and warm and OK. He has a personal relationship with these animals that no one else has, and most of them come up to him and sit on his lap during his visits. He has five cats of his own and likes to take the ones that others may shun - the crippled or old or damaged cats. He has a heart of gold when it comes to them.
> 
> I only got to the sale after they started auctioning the items, after it was too late to put my coupons on the ones I wanted. But that didn't matter much to me anyway. The prizes were wonderful, but I am not in need of anything and I attend more for the joy of going than for winning something. I just donated the money I had intended on spending anyway. That was good enough for me. (I found out they raised over $4500 for the cause yesterday!)
> I am thrilled for the cats!
> 
> When I returned home, I began finishing up on my exchange gift. I had hoped in finishing it, but I am not quite there. I did sand the ornaments that I showed on yesterday's blog and was thrilled that nothing broke. Now it is on to finishing them up today.
> 
> I received a call from my dentist's office this morning already (8 am) and they will be able to repair my tooth later on today. So that is a good thing, even though it will break up my day. It is just the way it is going to be.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the tasks on hand. I had a nice order for some wood kits that I cut yesterday and I still need to package them so they can go out in the mail today. Yes - it is busy.
> 
> I apologize for the "unorganized blog" today. I suppose that sometimes things are just like that. It does replicate my life lately - where I am here and there and doing lots of different things. But it is all good, and I am happy.
> 
> I am sure I will have more to show tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Shelia, Yes, you are a busy busy lady. But, although you feel that on some days things go helter skelter I see you as very organized and preplanning is one of your super attributes. Glad the feline resource did so weel with their auction. You press on with PRIDE today.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *An "Unorganized" Blog*
> 
> It's getting to be that time of year.
> 
> While I don't mind sharing things here in my blog, there are some times when I simply can't. I am working on some secret gift exchanges and I want them to be a surprise.
> 
> It makes it hard though, as I kind of put myself out here every day and everyone sees what I am up to. If I don't think ahead, I have little to talk about.
> 
> Yesterday I attended a "Penny Sale" for the feral wharf cats in our area that live on the dock by the fish plant. It is an annual event that helps raise money for Adele - who heads the group that cares for them. They give the kitties shelter, food and medical treatment, as well as adopt as many kitties out as possible. The work that they do is long and hard and never finished and they give their heart and soul for the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and neighbor Lee is also a great advocate for this cause. He goes to the wharf every single day and makes sure they are all fed and warm and OK. He has a personal relationship with these animals that no one else has, and most of them come up to him and sit on his lap during his visits. He has five cats of his own and likes to take the ones that others may shun - the crippled or old or damaged cats. He has a heart of gold when it comes to them.
> 
> I only got to the sale after they started auctioning the items, after it was too late to put my coupons on the ones I wanted. But that didn't matter much to me anyway. The prizes were wonderful, but I am not in need of anything and I attend more for the joy of going than for winning something. I just donated the money I had intended on spending anyway. That was good enough for me. (I found out they raised over $4500 for the cause yesterday!)
> I am thrilled for the cats!
> 
> When I returned home, I began finishing up on my exchange gift. I had hoped in finishing it, but I am not quite there. I did sand the ornaments that I showed on yesterday's blog and was thrilled that nothing broke. Now it is on to finishing them up today.
> 
> I received a call from my dentist's office this morning already (8 am) and they will be able to repair my tooth later on today. So that is a good thing, even though it will break up my day. It is just the way it is going to be.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the tasks on hand. I had a nice order for some wood kits that I cut yesterday and I still need to package them so they can go out in the mail today. Yes - it is busy.
> 
> I apologize for the "unorganized blog" today. I suppose that sometimes things are just like that. It does replicate my life lately - where I am here and there and doing lots of different things. But it is all good, and I am happy.
> 
> I am sure I will have more to show tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Monday!


If your blog feels unorganized, it's just that it feels that way! Life happens and nothing you can do about it except roll with the flow and keep moving in the direction you want to go.i don't see your comments as unorganized but rather as obstacles to deflect as best as you can because sometimes we get or seem to get more than our fair share. Just shrug your shoulder and move on. You are doing good!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *An "Unorganized" Blog*
> 
> It's getting to be that time of year.
> 
> While I don't mind sharing things here in my blog, there are some times when I simply can't. I am working on some secret gift exchanges and I want them to be a surprise.
> 
> It makes it hard though, as I kind of put myself out here every day and everyone sees what I am up to. If I don't think ahead, I have little to talk about.
> 
> Yesterday I attended a "Penny Sale" for the feral wharf cats in our area that live on the dock by the fish plant. It is an annual event that helps raise money for Adele - who heads the group that cares for them. They give the kitties shelter, food and medical treatment, as well as adopt as many kitties out as possible. The work that they do is long and hard and never finished and they give their heart and soul for the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and neighbor Lee is also a great advocate for this cause. He goes to the wharf every single day and makes sure they are all fed and warm and OK. He has a personal relationship with these animals that no one else has, and most of them come up to him and sit on his lap during his visits. He has five cats of his own and likes to take the ones that others may shun - the crippled or old or damaged cats. He has a heart of gold when it comes to them.
> 
> I only got to the sale after they started auctioning the items, after it was too late to put my coupons on the ones I wanted. But that didn't matter much to me anyway. The prizes were wonderful, but I am not in need of anything and I attend more for the joy of going than for winning something. I just donated the money I had intended on spending anyway. That was good enough for me. (I found out they raised over $4500 for the cause yesterday!)
> I am thrilled for the cats!
> 
> When I returned home, I began finishing up on my exchange gift. I had hoped in finishing it, but I am not quite there. I did sand the ornaments that I showed on yesterday's blog and was thrilled that nothing broke. Now it is on to finishing them up today.
> 
> I received a call from my dentist's office this morning already (8 am) and they will be able to repair my tooth later on today. So that is a good thing, even though it will break up my day. It is just the way it is going to be.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the tasks on hand. I had a nice order for some wood kits that I cut yesterday and I still need to package them so they can go out in the mail today. Yes - it is busy.
> 
> I apologize for the "unorganized blog" today. I suppose that sometimes things are just like that. It does replicate my life lately - where I am here and there and doing lots of different things. But it is all good, and I am happy.
> 
> I am sure I will have more to show tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Monday!


I suppose you guys are right. I just like when things do what they are supposed to. You are right though - all works out well and I am making progress. That is what counts. 

I am happy and I am going to have some nice things to show tomorrow. Thanks for the support! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Your Own Rules*

To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.

It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!

We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.

Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.

I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.

But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.

In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.

This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.

Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:










(I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )

While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'










I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)










And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)










I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!

Together as a set, they look simply stunning.










But I am not done yet . . .

I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!

I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.

Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!

I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.

So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.

I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.

Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


They are really beautiful and each has its own from. And you may find this humorus, but I see a face in each one w/ a particular expression, example the lower left one w/green bow appears as a excentric man ragged hair bad frown and not feeling well. Others have smiles of different degrees, some appear as ladies others men. Even though the stones are stunning, I perfer the plain ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


You know, Russell - I actually was thinking when I was cutting these how I should make some "Pumpkin Damask Face Ornaments" for next Halloween! I also saw 'faces' in the pieces - but not until I was cutting them out.

I am really glad you like them - plain or with the 'bling'! That is one of the reasons I still take pictures of the plain. For some it is a blank canvas and for others - they are happy with the wood standing on its own. It is what makes the world go around!

Thanks as always for your input. 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


I love you thoughts of how you started. At the craft show, the one I told you about, several people ask me how I learned to do scroll work. Same here, I just purchase a saw and started cutting. I still remember times when I had the blade upside down and it would make the wood bounce up and down pinching my fingers. Plus the bad cuts, wrong way of doing things and much more. I stuck with it and I guess I do a good job today, people like it and purchase it.

Plus, you patterns look great. I have some special orders to finish including another 18 inch doll furniture item I will post soon.

Have a nice day up North.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


I agree with you 100% about making your own rules. It's nice to be in charge.  These are beautiful, as always.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


I thoroughly enjoy all the patterns that we now have available either in books or on line. I do think though that they somewhat stifle inspiration at least for some people. I remember my first saw (old Delta scrolling jigsaw that was very heavy) and how I had to come up with my own designs. This was back in the 70's and I had never seen any commercial patterns. I designed an ornament every year that was decorated and dated that I sent instead of Christmas cards. Everyone seemed to enjoy them as a lot of people add a dated ornament every year.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


I love these damask ornaments and I appreciate that you include many different finishes to encourage your customers to make them their own. You remind me of a local artist that I took drawing lessons with many years ago, Raymond Chow. The first thing Raymond said was " I don't want you to become a Raymond Chow, I want you to go beyond Raymond Chow and become better than him" You not only come up with wonderful designs but you are a great teacher and inspire folks to expand their horizons. 
Enjoy your day. Beautiful sunny but cool day here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


Thank you all for the nice comments. I really do appreciate them. I worked today on the other version of these ornaments and should have some pictures tomorrow.

Anna - I love seeing my customers do their own take on my designs. I like giving many options to kind of act as a springboard for their own creativity. Try as I do, I can't settle for just one version of a pattern when so many are in my thoughts. I know it may seem like overkill, but I love pointing out the possibilities. 

Have a great night everyone! Sheila


----------



## LeeJ

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Your Own Rules*
> 
> To me, one of the best things I find with designing is that the only rules that I have to follow are my own. I think that is one of the main reasons that I became a designer in the first place. I never really followed along with rules.
> 
> It isn't that I am not able to do so. Usually I am pretty good at reading instructions and following them to the letter. . My friend Cari and I were "experts" at doing things like putting together projects, toys and furniture (you know - the type like IKEA sells) with ease. We used to joke however how they would always miss listing the most important tool of all to make things work right - a rubber hammer! Give the two of us a flat box of any type of assorted furniture (shelves, desk, etc) and in a couple of hours we would have the thing made - with little or no parts left over. We were a pretty good team. Oh - and we usually had some good laughs along the way!
> 
> We also were 'self-taught' when it comes to decorative painting and scroll sawing. I remember my first project that I made on the scroll saw. I modified a pattern from a book by Pat Speilman. It was a fretwork top to a jewelry box and I changed the size from 8" wide to about 22" wide and put a monogrammed letter in the center. This was to be a gift for Cari, as at the time she was remodeling her kitchen and I wanted her to use it as an accent over the sink soffit.
> 
> Even though I had never cut anything on the scroll saw before, I thought "how hard could it be?" as I went to the printers to enlarge the patterns (I wasn't good at computers back then either, and I don't know if I even owned one then!) I cut and pasted the monogram in the center of the design and proceeded to purchase a beautiful piece of ash that was about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. I thought it would be a breeze.
> 
> I used a #7 scroll saw blade and I can't tell you how much burning occurred on that piece. I also glued the pattern on improperly and when I was finally finished with the LONG process of cutting - struggling all the way - I spent probably a longer amount of time scraping off the pattern and sanding off the burn marks. It was certainly a labor of love and looking back, I rather surprise myself that I ever wanted to scroll saw again.
> 
> But even though I struggled with that ambitious project, I got one of my first tastes at "designing" and I was please at the outcome. From that moment on, instructions became mere "suggestions" and I never looked back. The rest - as they say - is history.
> 
> In thinking about it, I suppose that I do pretty much the same with everything I do. While in the beginning of my painting career I paid a bit more attention to instructions, soon I found myself changing things and doing my own thing on most of the designs that I was painting. The more proficient that I became in these basic skills, the more I pushed the envelope and branched out using my own ideas. Soon designing entire projects became the norm and even though I have quite a large "collection" of both painting and woodworking patterns (that is STILL GROWING mind you!) I still almost always do my own thing. It is just my nature.
> 
> This latest pattern of intricate Damask ornaments is something that I really am enjoying. Like many of my designs, I see several different options possible for them, and I will develop at least a couple for the pattern packet.
> 
> Yesterday I finished "phase 1" as I will call it. I had cut a set of flat ornaments out of ash, and I think on their own they are really beautiful. I love making wood look graceful and flowing, and cutting those lines is probably my favorite type of scrolling. I think the results is pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purposely left a 'stem' on the top so that a beautiful ribbon of choice could be used to accent the pretty ash. I think the effect is nice. )
> 
> While I was very happy with the ornaments done this way, I wanted to do something else to really make them outstanding and different. Naturally, I went to my favorite box of "pretty" from Rhinestone Canada and added some wonderfully beautiful crystal rhinestones. I think they brought them from pretty to 'stunning.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to do these ornaments in traditional red (the stone color is called Light Siam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful, soft green (Olivine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had matching dotted ribbon to accent these two colors, and it gave them a nice, contemporary look. I wish you could see how they shine!
> 
> Together as a set, they look simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not done yet . . .
> 
> I did cut another version of these ornaments, and I will be working on completing them today. I am going to include both versions in the pattern, which should be ready by the update for the site early next week. I can't wait to see them finished!
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned lately how much I love my job! It is difficult for me to consider it 'work' when I am having so much fun.
> 
> Yesterday I finished packing up and shipping out one of the packages for an ornament exchange that I participated in. I am now waiting excitedly for my own ornament to arrive, as I am sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I am very pleased with how my work is coming out. As always, there are at least a million more ideas that I have to develop, so I will be busy for a long time to come. I thank you all for your support and friendship and encouragement that I receive every day from you. I know I wouldn't be as happy or enthusiastic without your cheering me on.
> 
> So it is time for me to get busy. There is lots that I have to accomplish today, and I can't wait to start.
> 
> I suppose the moral of today's post is "Don't be afraid to implement some of your own ideas when making projects - they may be the beginning of something great for you."
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday and I hope that you have a fun day.
> 
> Don't be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


You sure do beautiful work, Sheila.

Lee


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Ornament Pictures! *

As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.

I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.

I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.

I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.

I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.

I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.

I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.

I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.

I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.

It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.

Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?

The rest of the process went like clockwork.

I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.










As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.

After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE! 

After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.

Below is the results:





































I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.

Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.

Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.

For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.

All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )

Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)

Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


These look really nice Sheila. I think the paint job highlights them really nicely. Just a small idea for you would be to make one with a hole in the bottom to use as a tree topper.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Those are real eye catchers Sheila. Very awesome, and artistic.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!












Thanks, Pat. I had intended on doing more tree toppers this year, as I have the angle topper from a while ago and it is still really popular. I think that a topper that is similarly shaped as these would be a fine idea! Now you can see why I wish for those 48 hour days! More ideas than time!  Oh well - it will always keep me busy and out of trouble. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Thank you Roger! You snuck in there while I was typing before! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Good morning Sheila! Your gold leafing experiment reminded me of being at Grandma's as a kid and glueing scraps of thin gold colored foil on to a small plaster frame and then 'antiquing' the frames with some kind of stain. The effect really was lovely and doable even for a kid that was all thumbs! I've seen gold leafing done and (sorry) laughed when reading about you shredding it. I could just imagine the shreds clinging to *everything* via the static electricity! A gold leafed Sheila! These layered ornaments are wonderful. I am looking forward to the beginner's version. Thanks for sharing and have a great day!!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Those are impressive - I may try them next year.


----------



## CampD

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


I had been thinking of redoing some ornaments with the grandkids pic's on them but I was thinking I'd like to kick them up a notch this time around (last time was 20 + yrs ago).

Your double layer technique is just the trick.
Very nice and thanks for posting!


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Your ornaments are beautiful Sheila, and very eye catching with the color enhanced borders! Well done!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning.  The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


I love both these sets of damask ornaments, the ones you showed yesterday and today, however these self framed ones are definitely my favourite. I can see them paired with a box based on the damask plaques you had a while back. The options are endless. 
Enjoy your day. Another sunny but cold one here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Thank you all very much. I truly enjoyed making these. I am so happy you all like them so much! 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Ornament Pictures! *
> 
> As I am writing this morning, the sky is a very light blue and it is filled with puffy clouds. The bottoms of the clouds are an incredible peachy/orange hue that blends into the peachy/grey tops. If I painted a picture like this, some would think it looked 'fake', as the colors are so unusual. But it is there and it is a beautiful sight to wake up to. I can feel already that it will be a good day.
> 
> I made pretty good progress yesterday on my project. The second version of the ornaments that I showed yesterday is done, and I believe that I like them even better than the last. I know there are the purists that may disagree with me - and I can picture them cut from some beautiful exotic pieces - but my own personal opinion is that I love the splash of color that I have applied to them, and that is my first choice.
> 
> I wanted these ornaments to be really special. Originally, I had intended on using some gold leafing on the frames of the second version. A very talented painting friend of mine made some beautiful ornaments earlier this week in which she applied some silver leafing around the edges of her ornaments which offset the painted polar animals beautifully. After seeing this technique, I remembered that I had some gold leafing sheets, as well as the adhesive and top coat and had been waiting for a nice project to use it.
> 
> I didn't want solid gold coverage though, I wanted a mottled/variegated look. I planned on using intense colors with the metallic gold kind of marbled through it. I thought that perhaps applying the gold leaf would not only make the pieces really special, but introduce a new technique as well.
> 
> I was a big shy about using it though, as I had never done so before. I spent some time on YouTube, looking through the various videos to see what I was up against. It looked easy enough, although it was a bit messy. And I began to wonder if it would be possible to achieve the look I was thinking about on such a small area - only the tiny frames of the ornaments.
> 
> I followed my own advice (for ONCE!) and decided to TEST the process on a scrap of wood. I must say, this was the smartest move of the day. I am constantly telling others to TEST things first on a scrap, but there are times (I admit) when I am in a hurry and bypass that step. Usually with regret. But I worked so hard on cutting these ornaments and they were sitting here looking really beautiful (even though they were still naked) and I didn't want to take chances on botching them up. It would have broken my heart.
> 
> I decided that I needed to shred the sheet of leaf so that I would have little "flakes" to work with. That task alone was a clue that things weren't as easy as they looked. The metal flakes definitely had a mind of its own, and either stuck to my hands like the styrofoam 'peanuts' did, or floated around the table. I already had a little mess on my hands and I hadn't even opened the glue bottle yet.
> 
> I tried a few spots of glue and applying my flakes and I was not happy with the results. The flakes stuck wherever they touched - very uneven looking. I tried again to apply the glue with a stipple brush - with the thought that if the glue was staggered, then the flakes would be as well. That didn't work either, as there wasn't enough glue present to hold the flakes at all.
> 
> I reached for the "Liquid Leaf" that I had also bought and tried a bit of that, stippling it on for minimum coverage. Besides the horrendous odor it emitted, the color was darker gold than I wanted, and looked more like brass. It was dull and uninteresting.
> 
> It was at that point that I decided that it was futile to try to reinvent the wheel. I had in my arsenal of paint several beautiful shades of gold acrylic paint from DecoArt. It was all water based, had no odor and was not only beautiful, but cost very little and was easy to use.
> 
> Why was I trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> The rest of the process went like clockwork.
> 
> I used a deerfoot brush to tap the deep colors on the top only edge of the frames of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, even the deep red paint doesn't spill over to the edge. I have found that using a brush like this to apply paint to the top of a piece is the way to go. The bristles are so stiff that they don't allow the brush to go below the top edge and mess up the side edges. To do this, I use a moderate amount of paint, start in the middle of the section I am painting, hold the brush at 90 degrees from the surface and gently tap the paint into place, moving toward the outside edge. As I get to the edge, I lessen the pressure and as you can see, little or no paint falls over the edge. It makes a beautifully clean line - especially important when painting with a deep contrasting paint like this.
> 
> After the deep base colors were dry, I used an airy sea sponge and "SPARINGLY" applied some light gold metallic paint to achieve the marbled effect I was envisioning. The marbling process to only about three minutes. The trick here was not to overdo. LESS IS MORE!
> 
> After that was done, I sprayed the frames only with a GLOSS varnish - to enhance the metallic gold effect. I then added coordinating crystal colored rhinestones as I had done on yesterday's ornaments - this time using a deeper green and the jeweled tones of sapphire for the blue ornaments and tanzanite for the purple.
> 
> Below is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with how they look. While natural wood can be very beautiful, I like the combination of the light ash and the painted frames. The best part of this is that the technique is (dare I say?) FOOL PROOF and you need no painting skill at all to accomplish these.
> 
> Christmas is about COLOR and SHINE and dazzling to me. From soft shimmers to bright and bold colors, these ornaments fit the bill I think no matter which way you make them. Wouldn't they also look nice in a soft pastel? With over 300 colors of DecoArt acrylics to choose from, I am sure that they would look pretty in a variety of ways.
> 
> Today I am going to be working on writing up the packets for these. The pattern that I am making will include both versions of ornaments - those I showed yesterday and those here today. Yes - it takes more time and effort to make several versions of the same project for a packet - but that is what I feel I want to do. As I said yesterday, offering options is something that I believe in.
> 
> For those of you who feel these may be too difficult to cut, I am also working on a simpler, yet (hopefully) just as pretty version of some Damask style ornaments. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> All of the new patterns will be available for the next site update, early next week. After drawing and cutting the final little set, I need to sit down and write the instructions and create the packets. I hope to have them done by the end of the weekend. (I know people will ask anyway!  )
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderfully positive feedback and support this week. I have had so much encouragement that I can't begin to thank you all. You all know it really keeps me going (and smiling!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday! I hope your day is filled with fun and creativity. I know mine will be!


Sheila,

They're terrific! Thanks again for sharing your talents with us.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Drawing for the Next Project - DONE! *

I am really thrilled at the overwhelming response of the ornament sets that I featured here over the past couple of days. For someone such as myself who works here from home, it is a great boost to hear so many positive responses from everyone. It lights my fire and makes me want to do even better!

I know that many of you are waiting for me to offer the pattern for those ornaments on my site. Several of you have asked, and I want to say that we are planning a site update for early next week, as soon as I am finished writing the pattern packets for the new items. Keith has some wonderful new plaques as well, and we will be adding his patterns to the site at the same time. If you haven't done so already, you can sign up for our newsletter and you will receive the announcements of our new patterns. ( http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list )

Since the ornaments that I had shown were a tad more difficult to cut, I also wanted to design a simpler set that hopefully would be just as nice. I spent the past couple of days drawing and I think I came up with a good mix of Christmas shapes that have Damask motifs cut into them, but aren't as tricky as the previous sets. This way someone who is newer to scrolling or just starting out can give it a try.

I love doing the Damask style patterns. They are fun and pretty and there are a huge variety of ways to finish them. I think they are a good project for beginners because if someone were to cut slightly off the line, who is to be the wiser? The patterns are very forgiving and fun and I think relaxing to cut.

The ornaments set that I drew yesterday is what I call "petite." I kept the ornaments about 2.5" at the longest point because there are so many larger ornaments out there that I find it sometimes difficult to find something that is suitable for smaller trees, wreaths, etc.

One would think that you could just reduce the pattern size if you wanted to make things smaller, but in something that is scrolled, the smaller the pattern, the more difficult it is to cut the design and the more fragile the piece will be. It is for this reason that I started out smaller, keeping the design a bit simpler and I will be offering two sizes of the designs in one pattern packet - the smaller original and one that is 25% larger.

Below is a sample of one of the ornaments.










I will spend today at my wonderful Excalibur saw cutting. I don't think they will take very long to complete, and hopefully I will also get them finished to show tomorrow. Then I will spend the next couple of days writing up all the pattern packets and getting the site updated.

That's my plan anyway . . .

I have some painting that I want to do and I want to actually finish with all of my instructions by the end of the day Saturday so I can take Sunday as a day of do-anything-that-I-want-to-do-painting. I realize that it has been a long time since I have done that and it is a habit that I want to get back into. I think the day "off" of doing what is expected of me will do wonders for me in the long run. 

The wind died down here after a very windy day yesterday. It is cool and sunny out this morning. It looks to be a beautiful day.

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing for the Next Project - DONE! *
> 
> I am really thrilled at the overwhelming response of the ornament sets that I featured here over the past couple of days. For someone such as myself who works here from home, it is a great boost to hear so many positive responses from everyone. It lights my fire and makes me want to do even better!
> 
> I know that many of you are waiting for me to offer the pattern for those ornaments on my site. Several of you have asked, and I want to say that we are planning a site update for early next week, as soon as I am finished writing the pattern packets for the new items. Keith has some wonderful new plaques as well, and we will be adding his patterns to the site at the same time. If you haven't done so already, you can sign up for our newsletter and you will receive the announcements of our new patterns. ( http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list )
> 
> Since the ornaments that I had shown were a tad more difficult to cut, I also wanted to design a simpler set that hopefully would be just as nice. I spent the past couple of days drawing and I think I came up with a good mix of Christmas shapes that have Damask motifs cut into them, but aren't as tricky as the previous sets. This way someone who is newer to scrolling or just starting out can give it a try.
> 
> I love doing the Damask style patterns. They are fun and pretty and there are a huge variety of ways to finish them. I think they are a good project for beginners because if someone were to cut slightly off the line, who is to be the wiser? The patterns are very forgiving and fun and I think relaxing to cut.
> 
> The ornaments set that I drew yesterday is what I call "petite." I kept the ornaments about 2.5" at the longest point because there are so many larger ornaments out there that I find it sometimes difficult to find something that is suitable for smaller trees, wreaths, etc.
> 
> One would think that you could just reduce the pattern size if you wanted to make things smaller, but in something that is scrolled, the smaller the pattern, the more difficult it is to cut the design and the more fragile the piece will be. It is for this reason that I started out smaller, keeping the design a bit simpler and I will be offering two sizes of the designs in one pattern packet - the smaller original and one that is 25% larger.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will spend today at my wonderful Excalibur saw cutting. I don't think they will take very long to complete, and hopefully I will also get them finished to show tomorrow. Then I will spend the next couple of days writing up all the pattern packets and getting the site updated.
> 
> That's my plan anyway . . .
> 
> I have some painting that I want to do and I want to actually finish with all of my instructions by the end of the day Saturday so I can take Sunday as a day of do-anything-that-I-want-to-do-painting. I realize that it has been a long time since I have done that and it is a habit that I want to get back into. I think the day "off" of doing what is expected of me will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> The wind died down here after a very windy day yesterday. It is cool and sunny out this morning. It looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.


This damask inspired angel looks very beautiful. I know I'll have a nice stock of your damask patterns to work on in the New Year. I'll be starting very early on Christmas 2014! I have the Christmas box to finish and then regretfully I'll have to lock up the workshop until the Spring (which I hope will come early - January would be a good time!  ) Looking forward to seeing the new set of ornaments.
Sunny but very cool today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drawing for the Next Project - DONE! *
> 
> I am really thrilled at the overwhelming response of the ornament sets that I featured here over the past couple of days. For someone such as myself who works here from home, it is a great boost to hear so many positive responses from everyone. It lights my fire and makes me want to do even better!
> 
> I know that many of you are waiting for me to offer the pattern for those ornaments on my site. Several of you have asked, and I want to say that we are planning a site update for early next week, as soon as I am finished writing the pattern packets for the new items. Keith has some wonderful new plaques as well, and we will be adding his patterns to the site at the same time. If you haven't done so already, you can sign up for our newsletter and you will receive the announcements of our new patterns. ( http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list )
> 
> Since the ornaments that I had shown were a tad more difficult to cut, I also wanted to design a simpler set that hopefully would be just as nice. I spent the past couple of days drawing and I think I came up with a good mix of Christmas shapes that have Damask motifs cut into them, but aren't as tricky as the previous sets. This way someone who is newer to scrolling or just starting out can give it a try.
> 
> I love doing the Damask style patterns. They are fun and pretty and there are a huge variety of ways to finish them. I think they are a good project for beginners because if someone were to cut slightly off the line, who is to be the wiser? The patterns are very forgiving and fun and I think relaxing to cut.
> 
> The ornaments set that I drew yesterday is what I call "petite." I kept the ornaments about 2.5" at the longest point because there are so many larger ornaments out there that I find it sometimes difficult to find something that is suitable for smaller trees, wreaths, etc.
> 
> One would think that you could just reduce the pattern size if you wanted to make things smaller, but in something that is scrolled, the smaller the pattern, the more difficult it is to cut the design and the more fragile the piece will be. It is for this reason that I started out smaller, keeping the design a bit simpler and I will be offering two sizes of the designs in one pattern packet - the smaller original and one that is 25% larger.
> 
> Below is a sample of one of the ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will spend today at my wonderful Excalibur saw cutting. I don't think they will take very long to complete, and hopefully I will also get them finished to show tomorrow. Then I will spend the next couple of days writing up all the pattern packets and getting the site updated.
> 
> That's my plan anyway . . .
> 
> I have some painting that I want to do and I want to actually finish with all of my instructions by the end of the day Saturday so I can take Sunday as a day of do-anything-that-I-want-to-do-painting. I realize that it has been a long time since I have done that and it is a habit that I want to get back into. I think the day "off" of doing what is expected of me will do wonders for me in the long run.
> 
> The wind died down here after a very windy day yesterday. It is cool and sunny out this morning. It looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.


Thank you very much Anna.  I enjoyed drawing these little ornaments, and I hope that when they are all done they will be just as nice as the others.

It is sad that you have to put your scroll saw away already. I am getting ready to park my car for the winter and I feel the same way. But it will be nice to see what other creative things you come up with to do over the winter. More carving, perhaps?

Thank you for your comment and as always for your support. I hope you have a great evening.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *

It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.

A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.

Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.

Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.

While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.

She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.

All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?

I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.

I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.

I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.

Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!

I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.

But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now! 

I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.

In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.



















As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!

I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!

I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.

Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Sheila that is a lot of cutting.
I hate pushy opticians Specsavers here is very pushy they try and sell
you new frames each year, last ones were unbreakable. Sure thing, broke
in six months. only 30day guarantee. LoL

Have a great day
Jamie


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


I love these ornaments!!! The christmas shapes with damask patterns really work well together!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Yes, Jamie - It was really frustrating. The headaches. The "not listening". I couldn't believe they wanted to sell me $200+ glasses when the prescription that they had given me was giving me headaches and making me crazy! I called them on it and they said "Oh - your glasses prescription has nothing to do with your contact prescription." Really? I mean, REALLY!

I figure if that can't get ONE right, what are the chances of getting the OTHER right?

So glad I bailed and went back to my great practitioner in Digby. WELL WORTH the trip! 

Have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Thank you Katie! I am glad you do. They are really FAST to cut as well! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Sheila, these beginner patterns will make a lot of us look like pro's! It is amazing how a few drilled holes step it up in the intricacy factor. Thank you!


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


So glad to hear you got your eye problem straightened out Sheila … there's nothing worse than straining to see what you're working on, especially when the cutting you do is so finely detailed! I'm in the same boat with fluctuating eyesight due to normal aging … a bit of a nuisance, but better than no sight at all, eh?! I have a powerful magnifying glass set up, so when feeling the effects of eyes train during a long day at my Excalibur … it sure comes in handy!!


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Sheila, if only I could cut as well as you with my 20/20 vision! I'd be in good shape then.

Glad things worked out for you. I'm very wary of eye doctors since they tried to get me to buy sunglasses and then tried to put a perscription in them when I didn't need one. Just trying to sell more stuff…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Sheila, these ornaments are beautiful! And so many cut in one day! I'm glad your eyesight problems got sorted. Sometimes it's worth the drive to get the good guy!
You must have had so much fun cutting all the ornaments out on your new Excalibur. My next scroll saw will definitely be an Excalibur but I'd have to wait until my Dewalt dies which I don't think it ever will!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Yes, I feel as if I have a new lease on life with my "new" eyes! Things are SO much easier! Now I don't have any excuse for my typos here in the morning blog! LOL 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


You are production at its best, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments are Cut and Ready to Finish! *
> 
> It's really amazing how many every day things we take for granted. Sometimes we are just so used to having things one way, we don't appreciate it much until it is gone. I recently had an experience such as this.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to my trip to Chicago, I scheduled an appointment with the new eye doctor in town. I was just about due for my annual checkup, and I was noticing that I was not seeing my computer screen well and making several mistakes on orders. I realized that my eyes probably changed and I was looking to improve my glasses and contact lens prescription.
> 
> Previously, I had been seeing an eye doc in Digby, which is about 40 minutes drive away. While I really did like my doctor, I thought that with the new office opening just a couple of minutes from where I lived, it would be easier and more convenient if I switched docs and tried them out. I thought it would save some time.
> 
> Well, trying to cut some corners nearly turned into a disaster for me. The doctor did a full exam on my eyes, and I told her that I was having trouble seeing things clearly at a "normal" distance of about three feet away. She measured and tested and wound up fitting me with contacts that helped me see far, but I was still unable to see my computer screen clearly. She said that as I got older my eyes were changing (which I understood) and that perhaps I would need to have TWO different powers of reader glasses to compensate and do close work. One for the computer screen and one for closer work such as scrolling and painting.
> 
> While I didn't really agree with this, I figured she knew more than me and gave it a try. Needless to say it was confusing at best. I was constantly hunting for the "right" readers - even though I was already wearing contacts. I was getting headaches every day and I couldn't even read the buttons on the microwave without assistance. I went back and told her that this just wasn't working.
> 
> She rechecked, did some adjustments and then tried to have me have one eye seeing close and one seeing far away, telling me that the eyes would get "used" to this and compensate for one another. In the mean time, the office was trying to sell me new glasses - even though they didn't have my prescription fine tuned to the proper power. This was a real red flag for me and I refused to buy new glasses until things were straightened out. It was quite frustrating.
> 
> All this happened about two days before we were to leave on our three week trip. I was worried because I not only had to SEE, but I had to TEACH scroll sawing. How could I teach if I couldn't see a clear line to follow?
> 
> I dug through my drawer and found a pair of unopened, fresh bi-focal contacts from the previous year. I had tried the bi-focal contacts with my former practitioner and while they did "OK", we both felt that I was better off using single vision toric contacts. I had saved the last pair I had "just in case" I needed them in an emergency. This certainly qualified as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I cracked open the lenses and they were not perfect, but they were far better than the ones that were newly prescribed to me. No headaches at all and I could see 'pretty good' from them. The were good enough for the time being.
> 
> I took the trip and immediately made an appointment with my Digby doc when I got home from out trip. The waiting time was into December, but I got on a list to come in if there was a cancellation. Last week they called and they had an opening and I was very happy to change my plans and go in. After about 20 minutes, my doctor had me refitted and sent me home with new contacts that I could really see well out of. She also fine tuned my glasses prescription so that the distance of about three feet was near perfect and I left one pair of my glasses there to be changed. She told me that the new glasses prescription still kept me in the perimeters of good vision for driving and that I should be better off on the computer as well.
> 
> Yesterday I got the call that both my new glasses and supply of contacts were in. I took the morning to go to Digby and pick them up. I can't tell you all the wonderful difference I see in my eyes - everything is crystal clear and easy to read - even the computer. I am so excited about this I can't even tell you!
> 
> I only really wear my glasses now in the morning before my shower and for about an hour before bed. But it was getting so I couldn't read the computer screen without strain and it was very frustrating to me. Even my daily contacts were not performing as they should. I was afraid my eyes were failing and worried a great deal about how I would be able to continue to do my job properly. The 'new' doctor here told me that I may not be able to wear contacts anymore, and I was afraid that I would have to spend the rest of my life switching glasses throughout the day. It was really depressing.
> 
> But my regular doc told me that what was happening to my eyes was completely normal for someone my age, and that I was in no immediate danger of losing my sight further. I can't tell you how relieved I am! It feels just wonderful to be able to glance up here at the screen and not have to labor over reading it. Life is really great and clear now!
> 
> I am so glad that I returned to her. Even if it is a bit more trouble to go back and forth for fittings, it is well worth the time. I almost feel like writing the other doctor and letting her know why I am not going back to her office. I felt as if they were pushing me to buy more glasses and contacts that weren't right for me.
> 
> In any case, I got home after 1pm and I immediately got busy cutting. I had a wonderful afternoon at my saw and I was able to get four sets of my new ornaments cut. (48 pieces!) These are the easier versions of the Damask style Christmas ornaments - although these are done in traditional Christmas shapes. Each ornament only has about 4 - 6 inside cuts and I made them simpler so that a scroller with less experience can still be successful with them. I am offering them in two sizes - about 2.5" and about 3.25". I think that they came out wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, cutting on my wonderful Excalibur scroll saw was AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE how it cuts. I can honestly say I never had a saw so nice! I had some Christmas music playing in my head phones and the time really passed quickly. It was so much FUN!
> 
> I also wanted to announce that Ray at Seyco told me that Seyco is offering FREE SHIPPING on their Excalibur saws until the end of the year or until their current stock is out. He said they ordered lots of saws for this sale, so there should be a lot of happy people between now and then. It will be a great time for those of you considering getting an Excalibur to take the plunge. All the new saws are black as well, as they are no longer making the green saws. Just go to http://www.seyco.com for details. I know Ray will take good care of you!
> 
> I will be finishing these up today and writing the instructions for the next couple of projects. Hopefully they will be on the site by the end of the weekend and I will also have a newsletter coming out on Monday. It is a busy time of year, but also a good one. I hope you are all getting ready for your own holidays and getting a head start on things.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend!


Thanks, Roger! 

Have a great Sunday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Projects Completed! Time To Write Pattern Packets!*

I will get right down to business this morning because I have a LOT that I want to accomplish today!

I pretty much finished up the new ornaments and today I need to write instructions for the pattern packet, as well as the ornaments that I showed earlier this week and the "Gloria" candle tray that was featured in the holiday issue of Scrollsaw Woodworks and Crafts magazine so I can get everything on the website and do the site update.

Here are pictures of the "Gloria" Candle tray:



















I had made it so long ago (in May I think!) that I almost forgot about it! 

I really liked how the SLD446 Petite Damask Ornament Set came out. I decided to do them in two sizes and show a couple of different finishing options. The first option is the (approximately) 2.5" diameter set, left in natural maple:










I liked them a lot, as they do show the beauty of the pretty maple. These are oiled and lacquered and have a nice, warm sheen to them.

But you all know me . . .

I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them to add a little color:










I think this really dressed them up a bit. The rhinestones look beautiful catching the lights and give a subtle splash of color.

Finally, I decided to go all out and use a crackle finish, as well as rhinestones on the larger 3.25" set:










This as you see offers an entirely different look. Applying the crackle finish was really easy. I did it as I did my "America" and "O Canada" word art letter. The video showing that process is on my site on this page:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos (It is the second video in the list)

I then float shaded around the outer edges using some beautiful shiny metallic paint by DecoArt (their Dazzling Metallics - available at http://www.decoart.com) and added in the rhinestones.

I wasn't sure if I liked this at first, but after adding the stones, it really pulled things together and I think they look pretty nice:










I suppose it is all up to your personal taste. 

These really are fun ornaments to make. There are only about 4-6 inside cuts in each piece on the average and with the flowing Damask designs, if someone slipped off the line a little bit, no one would be the wiser. Of course, the larger ornaments are a little easier to cut, but the small ones aren't too bad either. Plus they can be stack cut so you can make a load of them pretty quickly. They would make wonderful ornaments for a small tree or wreath or really nice gift tags that would be a cute keepsake.

As I said - today I will be writing the instructions for these three projects and updated my site. Keith has some new projects as well and I plan to get a newsletter out which will announce everything by Monday. If you haven't already done so, please sign up for our newsletter if you want up to date information about all of our new projects and patterns. I know I show many of them here, but I don't usually show all of Keith's and he has some really awesome things as well.

With that said, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I hope you have time to do something fun and creative!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Completed! Time To Write Pattern Packets!*
> 
> I will get right down to business this morning because I have a LOT that I want to accomplish today!
> 
> I pretty much finished up the new ornaments and today I need to write instructions for the pattern packet, as well as the ornaments that I showed earlier this week and the "Gloria" candle tray that was featured in the holiday issue of Scrollsaw Woodworks and Crafts magazine so I can get everything on the website and do the site update.
> 
> Here are pictures of the "Gloria" Candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made it so long ago (in May I think!) that I almost forgot about it!
> 
> I really liked how the SLD446 Petite Damask Ornament Set came out. I decided to do them in two sizes and show a couple of different finishing options. The first option is the (approximately) 2.5" diameter set, left in natural maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them a lot, as they do show the beauty of the pretty maple. These are oiled and lacquered and have a nice, warm sheen to them.
> 
> But you all know me . . .
> 
> I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them to add a little color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this really dressed them up a bit. The rhinestones look beautiful catching the lights and give a subtle splash of color.
> 
> Finally, I decided to go all out and use a crackle finish, as well as rhinestones on the larger 3.25" set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This as you see offers an entirely different look. Applying the crackle finish was really easy. I did it as I did my "America" and "O Canada" word art letter. The video showing that process is on my site on this page:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos (It is the second video in the list)
> 
> I then float shaded around the outer edges using some beautiful shiny metallic paint by DecoArt (their Dazzling Metallics - available at http://www.decoart.com) and added in the rhinestones.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I liked this at first, but after adding the stones, it really pulled things together and I think they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it is all up to your personal taste.
> 
> These really are fun ornaments to make. There are only about 4-6 inside cuts in each piece on the average and with the flowing Damask designs, if someone slipped off the line a little bit, no one would be the wiser. Of course, the larger ornaments are a little easier to cut, but the small ones aren't too bad either. Plus they can be stack cut so you can make a load of them pretty quickly. They would make wonderful ornaments for a small tree or wreath or really nice gift tags that would be a cute keepsake.
> 
> As I said - today I will be writing the instructions for these three projects and updated my site. Keith has some new projects as well and I plan to get a newsletter out which will announce everything by Monday. If you haven't already done so, please sign up for our newsletter if you want up to date information about all of our new projects and patterns. I know I show many of them here, but I don't usually show all of Keith's and he has some really awesome things as well.
> 
> With that said, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I hope you have time to do something fun and creative!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


From someone who really likes natural wood, I find my favourite finish on this set is the crackle finish with the float and second to that, the wood finish with the rhinestones. I'll be looking forward to the site update!
Enjoy your day. Cold and sunny here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Completed! Time To Write Pattern Packets!*
> 
> I will get right down to business this morning because I have a LOT that I want to accomplish today!
> 
> I pretty much finished up the new ornaments and today I need to write instructions for the pattern packet, as well as the ornaments that I showed earlier this week and the "Gloria" candle tray that was featured in the holiday issue of Scrollsaw Woodworks and Crafts magazine so I can get everything on the website and do the site update.
> 
> Here are pictures of the "Gloria" Candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made it so long ago (in May I think!) that I almost forgot about it!
> 
> I really liked how the SLD446 Petite Damask Ornament Set came out. I decided to do them in two sizes and show a couple of different finishing options. The first option is the (approximately) 2.5" diameter set, left in natural maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them a lot, as they do show the beauty of the pretty maple. These are oiled and lacquered and have a nice, warm sheen to them.
> 
> But you all know me . . .
> 
> I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them to add a little color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this really dressed them up a bit. The rhinestones look beautiful catching the lights and give a subtle splash of color.
> 
> Finally, I decided to go all out and use a crackle finish, as well as rhinestones on the larger 3.25" set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This as you see offers an entirely different look. Applying the crackle finish was really easy. I did it as I did my "America" and "O Canada" word art letter. The video showing that process is on my site on this page:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos (It is the second video in the list)
> 
> I then float shaded around the outer edges using some beautiful shiny metallic paint by DecoArt (their Dazzling Metallics - available at http://www.decoart.com) and added in the rhinestones.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I liked this at first, but after adding the stones, it really pulled things together and I think they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it is all up to your personal taste.
> 
> These really are fun ornaments to make. There are only about 4-6 inside cuts in each piece on the average and with the flowing Damask designs, if someone slipped off the line a little bit, no one would be the wiser. Of course, the larger ornaments are a little easier to cut, but the small ones aren't too bad either. Plus they can be stack cut so you can make a load of them pretty quickly. They would make wonderful ornaments for a small tree or wreath or really nice gift tags that would be a cute keepsake.
> 
> As I said - today I will be writing the instructions for these three projects and updated my site. Keith has some new projects as well and I plan to get a newsletter out which will announce everything by Monday. If you haven't already done so, please sign up for our newsletter if you want up to date information about all of our new projects and patterns. I know I show many of them here, but I don't usually show all of Keith's and he has some really awesome things as well.
> 
> With that said, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I hope you have time to do something fun and creative!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thanks Anna - I like natural wood as well. But that doesn't mean we can't "dress it up" a bit every once in a while. After all, Christmas is about SPARKLE!!! 

Thank you for your support as always. We had a cool day here, but not cold yet. Although they are getting snow west of us. It is on its way. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Completed! Time To Write Pattern Packets!*
> 
> I will get right down to business this morning because I have a LOT that I want to accomplish today!
> 
> I pretty much finished up the new ornaments and today I need to write instructions for the pattern packet, as well as the ornaments that I showed earlier this week and the "Gloria" candle tray that was featured in the holiday issue of Scrollsaw Woodworks and Crafts magazine so I can get everything on the website and do the site update.
> 
> Here are pictures of the "Gloria" Candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made it so long ago (in May I think!) that I almost forgot about it!
> 
> I really liked how the SLD446 Petite Damask Ornament Set came out. I decided to do them in two sizes and show a couple of different finishing options. The first option is the (approximately) 2.5" diameter set, left in natural maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them a lot, as they do show the beauty of the pretty maple. These are oiled and lacquered and have a nice, warm sheen to them.
> 
> But you all know me . . .
> 
> I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them to add a little color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this really dressed them up a bit. The rhinestones look beautiful catching the lights and give a subtle splash of color.
> 
> Finally, I decided to go all out and use a crackle finish, as well as rhinestones on the larger 3.25" set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This as you see offers an entirely different look. Applying the crackle finish was really easy. I did it as I did my "America" and "O Canada" word art letter. The video showing that process is on my site on this page:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos (It is the second video in the list)
> 
> I then float shaded around the outer edges using some beautiful shiny metallic paint by DecoArt (their Dazzling Metallics - available at http://www.decoart.com) and added in the rhinestones.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I liked this at first, but after adding the stones, it really pulled things together and I think they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it is all up to your personal taste.
> 
> These really are fun ornaments to make. There are only about 4-6 inside cuts in each piece on the average and with the flowing Damask designs, if someone slipped off the line a little bit, no one would be the wiser. Of course, the larger ornaments are a little easier to cut, but the small ones aren't too bad either. Plus they can be stack cut so you can make a load of them pretty quickly. They would make wonderful ornaments for a small tree or wreath or really nice gift tags that would be a cute keepsake.
> 
> As I said - today I will be writing the instructions for these three projects and updated my site. Keith has some new projects as well and I plan to get a newsletter out which will announce everything by Monday. If you haven't already done so, please sign up for our newsletter if you want up to date information about all of our new projects and patterns. I know I show many of them here, but I don't usually show all of Keith's and he has some really awesome things as well.
> 
> With that said, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I hope you have time to do something fun and creative!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


WowZa! I really like that candle ordeal. The other ornaments are all very beautiful, and eye catching.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects Completed! Time To Write Pattern Packets!*
> 
> I will get right down to business this morning because I have a LOT that I want to accomplish today!
> 
> I pretty much finished up the new ornaments and today I need to write instructions for the pattern packet, as well as the ornaments that I showed earlier this week and the "Gloria" candle tray that was featured in the holiday issue of Scrollsaw Woodworks and Crafts magazine so I can get everything on the website and do the site update.
> 
> Here are pictures of the "Gloria" Candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made it so long ago (in May I think!) that I almost forgot about it!
> 
> I really liked how the SLD446 Petite Damask Ornament Set came out. I decided to do them in two sizes and show a couple of different finishing options. The first option is the (approximately) 2.5" diameter set, left in natural maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them a lot, as they do show the beauty of the pretty maple. These are oiled and lacquered and have a nice, warm sheen to them.
> 
> But you all know me . . .
> 
> I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them to add a little color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this really dressed them up a bit. The rhinestones look beautiful catching the lights and give a subtle splash of color.
> 
> Finally, I decided to go all out and use a crackle finish, as well as rhinestones on the larger 3.25" set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This as you see offers an entirely different look. Applying the crackle finish was really easy. I did it as I did my "America" and "O Canada" word art letter. The video showing that process is on my site on this page:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-videos (It is the second video in the list)
> 
> I then float shaded around the outer edges using some beautiful shiny metallic paint by DecoArt (their Dazzling Metallics - available at http://www.decoart.com) and added in the rhinestones.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I liked this at first, but after adding the stones, it really pulled things together and I think they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it is all up to your personal taste.
> 
> These really are fun ornaments to make. There are only about 4-6 inside cuts in each piece on the average and with the flowing Damask designs, if someone slipped off the line a little bit, no one would be the wiser. Of course, the larger ornaments are a little easier to cut, but the small ones aren't too bad either. Plus they can be stack cut so you can make a load of them pretty quickly. They would make wonderful ornaments for a small tree or wreath or really nice gift tags that would be a cute keepsake.
> 
> As I said - today I will be writing the instructions for these three projects and updated my site. Keith has some new projects as well and I plan to get a newsletter out which will announce everything by Monday. If you haven't already done so, please sign up for our newsletter if you want up to date information about all of our new projects and patterns. I know I show many of them here, but I don't usually show all of Keith's and he has some really awesome things as well.
> 
> With that said, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I hope you have time to do something fun and creative!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you, my friend! You are one of my favorite cheerleaders!  Happy Sunday to you!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More New Projects for our Site Update*

I am just going to post a quick update today, as I still have quite a bit that I want to accomplish.

I am working on writing the pattern packets for the new projects that we are in the process of adding to our site. I finished two of the three packets yesterday and I want to have the third one posted by the end of the day.

Keith has also been working on some new projects that will be included in the update. Below is a picture of an ornament from his new set that he designed. He calls them Elegant Vintage Framed Ornaments (SLDK344) and they are really pretty.










I am sure they will be a big hit with everyone.

He also has a few new word art plaques that you all may be interested in. As I said - everything should be posted by later on tonight.

We decided to change the sale items on our Scroll Saw Pattern Specials page to include our "Ornaments of Christmas Past". Since it is that time of year when everyone is making ornaments, we thought it would be appropriate to offer most of the ornament pattern sets at discounted prices. We have quite a large variety of styles and themes.

I had planned on painting today, but I am starting to think that won't happen. I am going to spend the morning writing the packet for the Petite Damask Ornaments, but then yesterday I had several requests to offer another painting packet for my "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments" (SLDP213) that I had made earlier on this year.










I had decided to not make them into keys, as there were so many key sets available, but I have had many requests to offer both the kits and the instructions so I thought I would do my best to get it done today. I realize that time is ticking and I appreciate the interest so I want to make them available as soon as I possibly can.

So that is the story today. So very much to accomplish! But it is all good and I am happy that the business is going so well and we are so busy.

It's just that time of year!

Both Keith and I are very grateful for all the wonderful support you all have shown us. It is great to see our little business growing every day and we know we are very fortunate.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today.

Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Projects for our Site Update*
> 
> I am just going to post a quick update today, as I still have quite a bit that I want to accomplish.
> 
> I am working on writing the pattern packets for the new projects that we are in the process of adding to our site. I finished two of the three packets yesterday and I want to have the third one posted by the end of the day.
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects that will be included in the update. Below is a picture of an ornament from his new set that he designed. He calls them Elegant Vintage Framed Ornaments (SLDK344) and they are really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will be a big hit with everyone.
> 
> He also has a few new word art plaques that you all may be interested in. As I said - everything should be posted by later on tonight.
> 
> We decided to change the sale items on our Scroll Saw Pattern Specials page to include our "Ornaments of Christmas Past". Since it is that time of year when everyone is making ornaments, we thought it would be appropriate to offer most of the ornament pattern sets at discounted prices. We have quite a large variety of styles and themes.
> 
> I had planned on painting today, but I am starting to think that won't happen. I am going to spend the morning writing the packet for the Petite Damask Ornaments, but then yesterday I had several requests to offer another painting packet for my "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments" (SLDP213) that I had made earlier on this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had decided to not make them into keys, as there were so many key sets available, but I have had many requests to offer both the kits and the instructions so I thought I would do my best to get it done today. I realize that time is ticking and I appreciate the interest so I want to make them available as soon as I possibly can.
> 
> So that is the story today. So very much to accomplish! But it is all good and I am happy that the business is going so well and we are so busy.
> 
> It's just that time of year!
> 
> Both Keith and I are very grateful for all the wonderful support you all have shown us. It is great to see our little business growing every day and we know we are very fortunate.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today.
> 
> Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


Hi Sheila, Keith's vintage framed ornaments look great. looking forward to seeing the set.
Sunny and cool here - ok for a couple of hours in the workshop 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Projects for our Site Update*
> 
> I am just going to post a quick update today, as I still have quite a bit that I want to accomplish.
> 
> I am working on writing the pattern packets for the new projects that we are in the process of adding to our site. I finished two of the three packets yesterday and I want to have the third one posted by the end of the day.
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects that will be included in the update. Below is a picture of an ornament from his new set that he designed. He calls them Elegant Vintage Framed Ornaments (SLDK344) and they are really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will be a big hit with everyone.
> 
> He also has a few new word art plaques that you all may be interested in. As I said - everything should be posted by later on tonight.
> 
> We decided to change the sale items on our Scroll Saw Pattern Specials page to include our "Ornaments of Christmas Past". Since it is that time of year when everyone is making ornaments, we thought it would be appropriate to offer most of the ornament pattern sets at discounted prices. We have quite a large variety of styles and themes.
> 
> I had planned on painting today, but I am starting to think that won't happen. I am going to spend the morning writing the packet for the Petite Damask Ornaments, but then yesterday I had several requests to offer another painting packet for my "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments" (SLDP213) that I had made earlier on this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had decided to not make them into keys, as there were so many key sets available, but I have had many requests to offer both the kits and the instructions so I thought I would do my best to get it done today. I realize that time is ticking and I appreciate the interest so I want to make them available as soon as I possibly can.
> 
> So that is the story today. So very much to accomplish! But it is all good and I am happy that the business is going so well and we are so busy.
> 
> It's just that time of year!
> 
> Both Keith and I are very grateful for all the wonderful support you all have shown us. It is great to see our little business growing every day and we know we are very fortunate.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today.
> 
> Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


Good morning, Anna!  We got some of the white stuff yesterday! (Sunday!) I can't say I mind though. It was really pretty. Previews of things to come though. I hope you had a nice weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Projects for our Site Update*
> 
> I am just going to post a quick update today, as I still have quite a bit that I want to accomplish.
> 
> I am working on writing the pattern packets for the new projects that we are in the process of adding to our site. I finished two of the three packets yesterday and I want to have the third one posted by the end of the day.
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects that will be included in the update. Below is a picture of an ornament from his new set that he designed. He calls them Elegant Vintage Framed Ornaments (SLDK344) and they are really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will be a big hit with everyone.
> 
> He also has a few new word art plaques that you all may be interested in. As I said - everything should be posted by later on tonight.
> 
> We decided to change the sale items on our Scroll Saw Pattern Specials page to include our "Ornaments of Christmas Past". Since it is that time of year when everyone is making ornaments, we thought it would be appropriate to offer most of the ornament pattern sets at discounted prices. We have quite a large variety of styles and themes.
> 
> I had planned on painting today, but I am starting to think that won't happen. I am going to spend the morning writing the packet for the Petite Damask Ornaments, but then yesterday I had several requests to offer another painting packet for my "12 Days of Christmas Key Ornaments" (SLDP213) that I had made earlier on this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had decided to not make them into keys, as there were so many key sets available, but I have had many requests to offer both the kits and the instructions so I thought I would do my best to get it done today. I realize that time is ticking and I appreciate the interest so I want to make them available as soon as I possibly can.
> 
> So that is the story today. So very much to accomplish! But it is all good and I am happy that the business is going so well and we are so busy.
> 
> It's just that time of year!
> 
> Both Keith and I are very grateful for all the wonderful support you all have shown us. It is great to see our little business growing every day and we know we are very fortunate.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today.
> 
> Have fun and do something wonderfully creative!


Your painting skills are top notch, just like your scrolling abilities. You go, scrollgirl..


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working Weekend*

I always have the best intentions of taking some time off and doing some things that are not work related. It seems though that more so than not, that doesn't seem to happen very often.

This isn't a complaint, mind you. I don't for a minute want anyone to think that. I honestly love what I do, and most times it is very difficult for me to refer to it as 'work.' I realize that I am very fortunate in thinking about it like that and I know that it is rare for someone to enjoy what they do for a living to the extent that I do. I am very happy in that respect.

I suppose the problem that occurs is that my work and my recreational activities bleed a bit closely together, sometimes making it difficult for me to differentiate one from the other. What starts out as recreation somehow finds its way into work, and vice-versa. It becomes very hard to decide which is which.

So am I always working or always playing? I think I could argue both sides pretty effectively.

The plan for the weekend was to work on the pattern packets for the new designs on Saturday and take the day Sunday to 'do what I wanted.' We had hopes of getting the site updated by Monday or Tuesday, and sending out a newsletter then. Things were going along well, and then I received news that my exchange partner from my painting group received her ornaments from me. I sent her a set of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments in key form, as the key ornaments are very popular.

I don't know if you all remember, but last spring when I created the "12 Days" ornament set for Artist's Club and my site, I had debated on whether to do them as keys or as regular ornaments. Since there were so many key themed patterns going around, we decided to do the pattern in traditionally shaped ornaments and forego the keys, as perhaps they had run their course.

But it seems that they are still going strong, for when my partner posted the pictures of her gift from me, everyone on the painting page was really excited. I began receiving several messages and emails asking if and when I would have a pattern packet and kit for the keys available.

Of course, I was thrilled. I had liked my original idea of doing them in key form, as I thought they would have many applications in that format. Wreaths, garlands, etc. just to name a few. I thought they looked pretty cool like that and that it set them apart from other ornament sets with the 12 Days theme.

So when asked, I decided to create a pattern packet in that format and make it available for my painters.

I spent pretty much of the day yesterday redrawing the designs. I had the drawings for the larger ornaments, and I had painted the keys for my exchange, but I had never done finished drawings that would be sufficient for a pattern packet. I suppose that is part of what happens when I experiment with things.

I embraced the task with enthusiasm, and since it was fun to do, I didn't look at it at all like 'work'. It is just part of the creative process and something that I wanted to do. Plus the fact that people really seemed enthusiastic about them.

So I can't really tell you if yesterday was spent "working" or "playing". I suppose it depends how you look at things. We also finished updating the site and I am going to spend at least a portion of today writing and sending out our newsletter announcing our new projects. Besides the new ornaments and candle tray that I showed here, Keith has also added some great new projects. And we also have a new pattern on our Free Patterns and Resources page. It is a sample of the new set of ornaments that I had been showing here. I actually made 13 ornaments in the set so I could offer one for free.










I invite you all to head over to the site to download it and give it a try.

I am happy that I got so much done this weekend. Even though I am in Canada, I hope to celebrate Thanksgiving later on this week. It feels really GOOD to have everything on the site caught up and it will feel equally good to have this last pattern under my belt before the holiday. It will allow me to really focus on my friends and family and enjoy the couple of days I will take.

One of the best things about what I do is the flexibility that I have. We were able to take a couple of weeks and travel, and still keep the business running rather smoothly. While it seems that I may work most days, I feel that it isn't really hard to do because I enjoy what I am doing so much. If I didn't design or create in some way, shape or form, I don't think I would know what to do with myself.

As always, I appreciate all the wonderful comments and notes and emails from you all. It really makes everything worth the time we put into things when we can come out of it with not only a decent business, but some genuine friends as well.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I always have the best intentions of taking some time off and doing some things that are not work related. It seems though that more so than not, that doesn't seem to happen very often.
> 
> This isn't a complaint, mind you. I don't for a minute want anyone to think that. I honestly love what I do, and most times it is very difficult for me to refer to it as 'work.' I realize that I am very fortunate in thinking about it like that and I know that it is rare for someone to enjoy what they do for a living to the extent that I do. I am very happy in that respect.
> 
> I suppose the problem that occurs is that my work and my recreational activities bleed a bit closely together, sometimes making it difficult for me to differentiate one from the other. What starts out as recreation somehow finds its way into work, and vice-versa. It becomes very hard to decide which is which.
> 
> So am I always working or always playing? I think I could argue both sides pretty effectively.
> 
> The plan for the weekend was to work on the pattern packets for the new designs on Saturday and take the day Sunday to 'do what I wanted.' We had hopes of getting the site updated by Monday or Tuesday, and sending out a newsletter then. Things were going along well, and then I received news that my exchange partner from my painting group received her ornaments from me. I sent her a set of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments in key form, as the key ornaments are very popular.
> 
> I don't know if you all remember, but last spring when I created the "12 Days" ornament set for Artist's Club and my site, I had debated on whether to do them as keys or as regular ornaments. Since there were so many key themed patterns going around, we decided to do the pattern in traditionally shaped ornaments and forego the keys, as perhaps they had run their course.
> 
> But it seems that they are still going strong, for when my partner posted the pictures of her gift from me, everyone on the painting page was really excited. I began receiving several messages and emails asking if and when I would have a pattern packet and kit for the keys available.
> 
> Of course, I was thrilled. I had liked my original idea of doing them in key form, as I thought they would have many applications in that format. Wreaths, garlands, etc. just to name a few. I thought they looked pretty cool like that and that it set them apart from other ornament sets with the 12 Days theme.
> 
> So when asked, I decided to create a pattern packet in that format and make it available for my painters.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day yesterday redrawing the designs. I had the drawings for the larger ornaments, and I had painted the keys for my exchange, but I had never done finished drawings that would be sufficient for a pattern packet. I suppose that is part of what happens when I experiment with things.
> 
> I embraced the task with enthusiasm, and since it was fun to do, I didn't look at it at all like 'work'. It is just part of the creative process and something that I wanted to do. Plus the fact that people really seemed enthusiastic about them.
> 
> So I can't really tell you if yesterday was spent "working" or "playing". I suppose it depends how you look at things. We also finished updating the site and I am going to spend at least a portion of today writing and sending out our newsletter announcing our new projects. Besides the new ornaments and candle tray that I showed here, Keith has also added some great new projects. And we also have a new pattern on our Free Patterns and Resources page. It is a sample of the new set of ornaments that I had been showing here. I actually made 13 ornaments in the set so I could offer one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you all to head over to the site to download it and give it a try.
> 
> I am happy that I got so much done this weekend. Even though I am in Canada, I hope to celebrate Thanksgiving later on this week. It feels really GOOD to have everything on the site caught up and it will feel equally good to have this last pattern under my belt before the holiday. It will allow me to really focus on my friends and family and enjoy the couple of days I will take.
> 
> One of the best things about what I do is the flexibility that I have. We were able to take a couple of weeks and travel, and still keep the business running rather smoothly. While it seems that I may work most days, I feel that it isn't really hard to do because I enjoy what I am doing so much. If I didn't design or create in some way, shape or form, I don't think I would know what to do with myself.
> 
> As always, I appreciate all the wonderful comments and notes and emails from you all. It really makes everything worth the time we put into things when we can come out of it with not only a decent business, but some genuine friends as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good morning Sheila,
I just wanted to say thank you for sharing another free pattern along with all of your great patterns (also Keith's). You both make it a lot easier to be scroll artists.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I always have the best intentions of taking some time off and doing some things that are not work related. It seems though that more so than not, that doesn't seem to happen very often.
> 
> This isn't a complaint, mind you. I don't for a minute want anyone to think that. I honestly love what I do, and most times it is very difficult for me to refer to it as 'work.' I realize that I am very fortunate in thinking about it like that and I know that it is rare for someone to enjoy what they do for a living to the extent that I do. I am very happy in that respect.
> 
> I suppose the problem that occurs is that my work and my recreational activities bleed a bit closely together, sometimes making it difficult for me to differentiate one from the other. What starts out as recreation somehow finds its way into work, and vice-versa. It becomes very hard to decide which is which.
> 
> So am I always working or always playing? I think I could argue both sides pretty effectively.
> 
> The plan for the weekend was to work on the pattern packets for the new designs on Saturday and take the day Sunday to 'do what I wanted.' We had hopes of getting the site updated by Monday or Tuesday, and sending out a newsletter then. Things were going along well, and then I received news that my exchange partner from my painting group received her ornaments from me. I sent her a set of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments in key form, as the key ornaments are very popular.
> 
> I don't know if you all remember, but last spring when I created the "12 Days" ornament set for Artist's Club and my site, I had debated on whether to do them as keys or as regular ornaments. Since there were so many key themed patterns going around, we decided to do the pattern in traditionally shaped ornaments and forego the keys, as perhaps they had run their course.
> 
> But it seems that they are still going strong, for when my partner posted the pictures of her gift from me, everyone on the painting page was really excited. I began receiving several messages and emails asking if and when I would have a pattern packet and kit for the keys available.
> 
> Of course, I was thrilled. I had liked my original idea of doing them in key form, as I thought they would have many applications in that format. Wreaths, garlands, etc. just to name a few. I thought they looked pretty cool like that and that it set them apart from other ornament sets with the 12 Days theme.
> 
> So when asked, I decided to create a pattern packet in that format and make it available for my painters.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day yesterday redrawing the designs. I had the drawings for the larger ornaments, and I had painted the keys for my exchange, but I had never done finished drawings that would be sufficient for a pattern packet. I suppose that is part of what happens when I experiment with things.
> 
> I embraced the task with enthusiasm, and since it was fun to do, I didn't look at it at all like 'work'. It is just part of the creative process and something that I wanted to do. Plus the fact that people really seemed enthusiastic about them.
> 
> So I can't really tell you if yesterday was spent "working" or "playing". I suppose it depends how you look at things. We also finished updating the site and I am going to spend at least a portion of today writing and sending out our newsletter announcing our new projects. Besides the new ornaments and candle tray that I showed here, Keith has also added some great new projects. And we also have a new pattern on our Free Patterns and Resources page. It is a sample of the new set of ornaments that I had been showing here. I actually made 13 ornaments in the set so I could offer one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you all to head over to the site to download it and give it a try.
> 
> I am happy that I got so much done this weekend. Even though I am in Canada, I hope to celebrate Thanksgiving later on this week. It feels really GOOD to have everything on the site caught up and it will feel equally good to have this last pattern under my belt before the holiday. It will allow me to really focus on my friends and family and enjoy the couple of days I will take.
> 
> One of the best things about what I do is the flexibility that I have. We were able to take a couple of weeks and travel, and still keep the business running rather smoothly. While it seems that I may work most days, I feel that it isn't really hard to do because I enjoy what I am doing so much. If I didn't design or create in some way, shape or form, I don't think I would know what to do with myself.
> 
> As always, I appreciate all the wonderful comments and notes and emails from you all. It really makes everything worth the time we put into things when we can come out of it with not only a decent business, but some genuine friends as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good morning Sheila! You and Keith certainly have been busy. You have created some wonderful patterns. I love them all. You really inspire us to challenge our scroll sawing techniques in many ways. 
Sunny and cool here today. Regretfully I have to skip the workshop today for another commitment. Tomorrow should be sunny so I will be be back at it. I'm enjoying this sunshine so I don't envy you the snow!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I always have the best intentions of taking some time off and doing some things that are not work related. It seems though that more so than not, that doesn't seem to happen very often.
> 
> This isn't a complaint, mind you. I don't for a minute want anyone to think that. I honestly love what I do, and most times it is very difficult for me to refer to it as 'work.' I realize that I am very fortunate in thinking about it like that and I know that it is rare for someone to enjoy what they do for a living to the extent that I do. I am very happy in that respect.
> 
> I suppose the problem that occurs is that my work and my recreational activities bleed a bit closely together, sometimes making it difficult for me to differentiate one from the other. What starts out as recreation somehow finds its way into work, and vice-versa. It becomes very hard to decide which is which.
> 
> So am I always working or always playing? I think I could argue both sides pretty effectively.
> 
> The plan for the weekend was to work on the pattern packets for the new designs on Saturday and take the day Sunday to 'do what I wanted.' We had hopes of getting the site updated by Monday or Tuesday, and sending out a newsletter then. Things were going along well, and then I received news that my exchange partner from my painting group received her ornaments from me. I sent her a set of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments in key form, as the key ornaments are very popular.
> 
> I don't know if you all remember, but last spring when I created the "12 Days" ornament set for Artist's Club and my site, I had debated on whether to do them as keys or as regular ornaments. Since there were so many key themed patterns going around, we decided to do the pattern in traditionally shaped ornaments and forego the keys, as perhaps they had run their course.
> 
> But it seems that they are still going strong, for when my partner posted the pictures of her gift from me, everyone on the painting page was really excited. I began receiving several messages and emails asking if and when I would have a pattern packet and kit for the keys available.
> 
> Of course, I was thrilled. I had liked my original idea of doing them in key form, as I thought they would have many applications in that format. Wreaths, garlands, etc. just to name a few. I thought they looked pretty cool like that and that it set them apart from other ornament sets with the 12 Days theme.
> 
> So when asked, I decided to create a pattern packet in that format and make it available for my painters.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day yesterday redrawing the designs. I had the drawings for the larger ornaments, and I had painted the keys for my exchange, but I had never done finished drawings that would be sufficient for a pattern packet. I suppose that is part of what happens when I experiment with things.
> 
> I embraced the task with enthusiasm, and since it was fun to do, I didn't look at it at all like 'work'. It is just part of the creative process and something that I wanted to do. Plus the fact that people really seemed enthusiastic about them.
> 
> So I can't really tell you if yesterday was spent "working" or "playing". I suppose it depends how you look at things. We also finished updating the site and I am going to spend at least a portion of today writing and sending out our newsletter announcing our new projects. Besides the new ornaments and candle tray that I showed here, Keith has also added some great new projects. And we also have a new pattern on our Free Patterns and Resources page. It is a sample of the new set of ornaments that I had been showing here. I actually made 13 ornaments in the set so I could offer one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you all to head over to the site to download it and give it a try.
> 
> I am happy that I got so much done this weekend. Even though I am in Canada, I hope to celebrate Thanksgiving later on this week. It feels really GOOD to have everything on the site caught up and it will feel equally good to have this last pattern under my belt before the holiday. It will allow me to really focus on my friends and family and enjoy the couple of days I will take.
> 
> One of the best things about what I do is the flexibility that I have. We were able to take a couple of weeks and travel, and still keep the business running rather smoothly. While it seems that I may work most days, I feel that it isn't really hard to do because I enjoy what I am doing so much. If I didn't design or create in some way, shape or form, I don't think I would know what to do with myself.
> 
> As always, I appreciate all the wonderful comments and notes and emails from you all. It really makes everything worth the time we put into things when we can come out of it with not only a decent business, but some genuine friends as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you Rick and Anna - We both really appreciate your support and friendship. It is funny how many of my 'customers' become such good friends. I really think that is one of the best parts of what I do. I am so happy you enjoy our patterns and it really is wonderful to design for so many people that are so wonderfully creative.

I wish you both a great evening! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I always have the best intentions of taking some time off and doing some things that are not work related. It seems though that more so than not, that doesn't seem to happen very often.
> 
> This isn't a complaint, mind you. I don't for a minute want anyone to think that. I honestly love what I do, and most times it is very difficult for me to refer to it as 'work.' I realize that I am very fortunate in thinking about it like that and I know that it is rare for someone to enjoy what they do for a living to the extent that I do. I am very happy in that respect.
> 
> I suppose the problem that occurs is that my work and my recreational activities bleed a bit closely together, sometimes making it difficult for me to differentiate one from the other. What starts out as recreation somehow finds its way into work, and vice-versa. It becomes very hard to decide which is which.
> 
> So am I always working or always playing? I think I could argue both sides pretty effectively.
> 
> The plan for the weekend was to work on the pattern packets for the new designs on Saturday and take the day Sunday to 'do what I wanted.' We had hopes of getting the site updated by Monday or Tuesday, and sending out a newsletter then. Things were going along well, and then I received news that my exchange partner from my painting group received her ornaments from me. I sent her a set of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments in key form, as the key ornaments are very popular.
> 
> I don't know if you all remember, but last spring when I created the "12 Days" ornament set for Artist's Club and my site, I had debated on whether to do them as keys or as regular ornaments. Since there were so many key themed patterns going around, we decided to do the pattern in traditionally shaped ornaments and forego the keys, as perhaps they had run their course.
> 
> But it seems that they are still going strong, for when my partner posted the pictures of her gift from me, everyone on the painting page was really excited. I began receiving several messages and emails asking if and when I would have a pattern packet and kit for the keys available.
> 
> Of course, I was thrilled. I had liked my original idea of doing them in key form, as I thought they would have many applications in that format. Wreaths, garlands, etc. just to name a few. I thought they looked pretty cool like that and that it set them apart from other ornament sets with the 12 Days theme.
> 
> So when asked, I decided to create a pattern packet in that format and make it available for my painters.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day yesterday redrawing the designs. I had the drawings for the larger ornaments, and I had painted the keys for my exchange, but I had never done finished drawings that would be sufficient for a pattern packet. I suppose that is part of what happens when I experiment with things.
> 
> I embraced the task with enthusiasm, and since it was fun to do, I didn't look at it at all like 'work'. It is just part of the creative process and something that I wanted to do. Plus the fact that people really seemed enthusiastic about them.
> 
> So I can't really tell you if yesterday was spent "working" or "playing". I suppose it depends how you look at things. We also finished updating the site and I am going to spend at least a portion of today writing and sending out our newsletter announcing our new projects. Besides the new ornaments and candle tray that I showed here, Keith has also added some great new projects. And we also have a new pattern on our Free Patterns and Resources page. It is a sample of the new set of ornaments that I had been showing here. I actually made 13 ornaments in the set so I could offer one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you all to head over to the site to download it and give it a try.
> 
> I am happy that I got so much done this weekend. Even though I am in Canada, I hope to celebrate Thanksgiving later on this week. It feels really GOOD to have everything on the site caught up and it will feel equally good to have this last pattern under my belt before the holiday. It will allow me to really focus on my friends and family and enjoy the couple of days I will take.
> 
> One of the best things about what I do is the flexibility that I have. We were able to take a couple of weeks and travel, and still keep the business running rather smoothly. While it seems that I may work most days, I feel that it isn't really hard to do because I enjoy what I am doing so much. If I didn't design or create in some way, shape or form, I don't think I would know what to do with myself.
> 
> As always, I appreciate all the wonderful comments and notes and emails from you all. It really makes everything worth the time we put into things when we can come out of it with not only a decent business, but some genuine friends as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Wow, Sheila. That border makes it look so different than without it. They are both fantastic, no matter how ya look at em.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making a Difference*

Thank goodness for my early mornings!

I was so fortunate that I got so much done early yesterday. As the day progressed, it seemed to be caught in 'fast forward' mode and before I knew it, it was getting dark and night time had arrived. It all happened within a blink of an eye.

I was so happy that I got up early, as I felt that I at least had a jump start on things because I got right to work. My mail box was full of messages and I had wanted to get our next newsletter out which announced our recent site update. And I still had to create that painting pattern that I talked about the last couple of days.

Writing the newsletter is becoming a bit easier than it used to be. The software on our site is somewhat tedious to use, but in the end it produces a nice and professional message. It also pulls the addresses directly from our site where people have signed for our mailing list. That is a great feature and is little effort on my part. It is good about keeping track of who has subscribed for the mailings and who has does not want them. The last thing I want to do is send a newsletter to someone that doesn't want to receive one.

I received an email yesterday from a company who develops web sites. It started off by telling me how "deficient" my own site was and how poorly it was performing. Then it went on to say how they would be able to help me straighten things out - for a fee, of course.

While I know there is need for improvement on the site, I found this email to be a bit offensive. To me, it was as if someone said to me "Mam - your child is quite ugly, but if you use our product(s), it will make them far more socially acceptable. So let us help you." Their approach had a lot to be desired.

Even though I was spinning ten plates, I felt I wasn't too busy to write the company and tell them what I thought of their approach to potential clients. If that is how they are when they are seeking new work, I couldn't imagine how they would be once the obtained the job. It probably fell on deaf ears (or blind eyes if you will) but the few minutes I took to write them and request removal from their mailing list felt pretty good. For some reason I felt obligated to let them know how I felt about their tactics.

That brings me to thinking about something else that happened last week . . .

Keith and I had to bring his dad's car into the Ford dealer to clean it and detail prior to his mom putting it on the market to sell. Since his mom doesn't drive, she has no use for it. Keith's dad kept it in excellent condition, and it was well-maintained and kept nice all the years he had it. It just needed a bit of detailing and cleaning, as it wasn't used much in the past year or so since his dad was sick.

We took the car in and specifically told them that we were selling it and wanted it to look beautiful. It had been parked in an area where the branches from their tree had shaded it and there were some pine needles that had fallen on it and there was some debris along the door and window moldings that we wanted to be sure they cleaned these. I was there when Keith explained this to them and asked them to take care of it.

When we picked up the car last week, it looked OK, but many of these issues were not addressed. At first glance it looked OK, but upon closer inspection, it looked to me like they really did a poor job. (I was the one who drove it home and Keith drove his own vehicle.) Not only were the pine needles still there, but the dash board was still dusty, as were the cup holders, and even the dials and buttons on the front dash panel. This wasn't just 'loose dust' but it was the kind of grit that builds up over time, even in a car that is kept pretty clean. Every corner in the car had little piles of debris in it, and it looked as if they just did a quick job on the surface and that was that. I wasn't happy.

I mentioned this to Keith as I thought we should have pointed this out to them before taking the car home. (We had seen it in the lot on the way in and noticed even then that several of the things he pointed out to them were not done.) He said that there was no point, as they just didn't care and when we got in he paid them and off we went, with the mediocre job of cleaning.

I didn't chime in or say anything, because it wasn't my issue to make. It wasn't my car and I felt that it wasn't my business. So I just stood there and bit my tongue.

But if it WAS my own car, you bet I would have said something. I feel that if you pay someone to do a job and they don't do it correctly, you need to call them out on it. I am not saying that you have to be rude or nasty about it, but I do believe that in order to change the way things are, they first have to be made aware that there is a problem in the first place.

From Ford's point of view, everything was fine. The manager probably didn't even look at the car and the lazy employee that did the 'cleaning' probably thought he got away with doing half a job. And he did. To me, this only perpetuates the laziness and the poor quality of work, and in the end, business will suffer. I know that I will never bring my car to them for service again, as there have been more than one times when they did half a job or didn't fix things properly in the first place. I don't know if it is the management or the employees or a bit of both. After all, people tend to get away with what they can if not policed properly. There are exceptions to this, I know, but in that type of environment, personal pride in doing a job seems to be on the decline.

When I make an error on a pattern, I welcome the feedback from my customers. I am not saying that I am happy about mistakes, but I truly believe that feedback from customers helps make me a better designer. Perhaps it is in the way I explain something or how to put something together. If there is something that is not clear to one person, chances are it isn't clear to the next. I welcome these questions so that I can fine tune my instructions to perhaps better state things so everyone understands. It brings my work up a level.

I don't think my letter to the web designing company will have much impact. I think they probably put out mass mailings to web sites to solicit business. This makes things even more disturbing because in the letter they say how they 'analyzed' my site and found all these horrific problems. It is part of the reason it irked me.

But at least I had my say with them. If any human eyes DO read their mail, perhaps it will click that insulting potential customers in order to gain their business is a tactic that (to some) is unacceptable. And hopefully they will rethink their approach.

Change cannot occur unless we change. Whether the problems are big or small, there is no way we can expect a different outcome to anything if we don't change our own behavior/reactions as well. We need to start small and we need to see that we DO count - even as an individual on one instance.

With that said, I am off to start another busy day. I had a reporter from a newspaper in Yarmouth call me yesterday and he is coming over this morning to interview me, as they somehow heard of my business and work and want to do an article on me. That is exciting and scary at the same time. He will probably be amused that we do so much out of such a small place. I doubt that is what he expects!

I hope he likes cats!

Have a great Tuesday!

We must not, in trying to think about how we can make a big difference, ignore the small daily difference we can make which, over time, add up to big differences that we often cannot foresee. - Marian Wright Edelman


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Difference*
> 
> Thank goodness for my early mornings!
> 
> I was so fortunate that I got so much done early yesterday. As the day progressed, it seemed to be caught in 'fast forward' mode and before I knew it, it was getting dark and night time had arrived. It all happened within a blink of an eye.
> 
> I was so happy that I got up early, as I felt that I at least had a jump start on things because I got right to work. My mail box was full of messages and I had wanted to get our next newsletter out which announced our recent site update. And I still had to create that painting pattern that I talked about the last couple of days.
> 
> Writing the newsletter is becoming a bit easier than it used to be. The software on our site is somewhat tedious to use, but in the end it produces a nice and professional message. It also pulls the addresses directly from our site where people have signed for our mailing list. That is a great feature and is little effort on my part. It is good about keeping track of who has subscribed for the mailings and who has does not want them. The last thing I want to do is send a newsletter to someone that doesn't want to receive one.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a company who develops web sites. It started off by telling me how "deficient" my own site was and how poorly it was performing. Then it went on to say how they would be able to help me straighten things out - for a fee, of course.
> 
> While I know there is need for improvement on the site, I found this email to be a bit offensive. To me, it was as if someone said to me "Mam - your child is quite ugly, but if you use our product(s), it will make them far more socially acceptable. So let us help you." Their approach had a lot to be desired.
> 
> Even though I was spinning ten plates, I felt I wasn't too busy to write the company and tell them what I thought of their approach to potential clients. If that is how they are when they are seeking new work, I couldn't imagine how they would be once the obtained the job. It probably fell on deaf ears (or blind eyes if you will) but the few minutes I took to write them and request removal from their mailing list felt pretty good. For some reason I felt obligated to let them know how I felt about their tactics.
> 
> That brings me to thinking about something else that happened last week . . .
> 
> Keith and I had to bring his dad's car into the Ford dealer to clean it and detail prior to his mom putting it on the market to sell. Since his mom doesn't drive, she has no use for it. Keith's dad kept it in excellent condition, and it was well-maintained and kept nice all the years he had it. It just needed a bit of detailing and cleaning, as it wasn't used much in the past year or so since his dad was sick.
> 
> We took the car in and specifically told them that we were selling it and wanted it to look beautiful. It had been parked in an area where the branches from their tree had shaded it and there were some pine needles that had fallen on it and there was some debris along the door and window moldings that we wanted to be sure they cleaned these. I was there when Keith explained this to them and asked them to take care of it.
> 
> When we picked up the car last week, it looked OK, but many of these issues were not addressed. At first glance it looked OK, but upon closer inspection, it looked to me like they really did a poor job. (I was the one who drove it home and Keith drove his own vehicle.) Not only were the pine needles still there, but the dash board was still dusty, as were the cup holders, and even the dials and buttons on the front dash panel. This wasn't just 'loose dust' but it was the kind of grit that builds up over time, even in a car that is kept pretty clean. Every corner in the car had little piles of debris in it, and it looked as if they just did a quick job on the surface and that was that. I wasn't happy.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith as I thought we should have pointed this out to them before taking the car home. (We had seen it in the lot on the way in and noticed even then that several of the things he pointed out to them were not done.) He said that there was no point, as they just didn't care and when we got in he paid them and off we went, with the mediocre job of cleaning.
> 
> I didn't chime in or say anything, because it wasn't my issue to make. It wasn't my car and I felt that it wasn't my business. So I just stood there and bit my tongue.
> 
> But if it WAS my own car, you bet I would have said something. I feel that if you pay someone to do a job and they don't do it correctly, you need to call them out on it. I am not saying that you have to be rude or nasty about it, but I do believe that in order to change the way things are, they first have to be made aware that there is a problem in the first place.
> 
> From Ford's point of view, everything was fine. The manager probably didn't even look at the car and the lazy employee that did the 'cleaning' probably thought he got away with doing half a job. And he did. To me, this only perpetuates the laziness and the poor quality of work, and in the end, business will suffer. I know that I will never bring my car to them for service again, as there have been more than one times when they did half a job or didn't fix things properly in the first place. I don't know if it is the management or the employees or a bit of both. After all, people tend to get away with what they can if not policed properly. There are exceptions to this, I know, but in that type of environment, personal pride in doing a job seems to be on the decline.
> 
> When I make an error on a pattern, I welcome the feedback from my customers. I am not saying that I am happy about mistakes, but I truly believe that feedback from customers helps make me a better designer. Perhaps it is in the way I explain something or how to put something together. If there is something that is not clear to one person, chances are it isn't clear to the next. I welcome these questions so that I can fine tune my instructions to perhaps better state things so everyone understands. It brings my work up a level.
> 
> I don't think my letter to the web designing company will have much impact. I think they probably put out mass mailings to web sites to solicit business. This makes things even more disturbing because in the letter they say how they 'analyzed' my site and found all these horrific problems. It is part of the reason it irked me.
> 
> But at least I had my say with them. If any human eyes DO read their mail, perhaps it will click that insulting potential customers in order to gain their business is a tactic that (to some) is unacceptable. And hopefully they will rethink their approach.
> 
> Change cannot occur unless we change. Whether the problems are big or small, there is no way we can expect a different outcome to anything if we don't change our own behavior/reactions as well. We need to start small and we need to see that we DO count - even as an individual on one instance.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start another busy day. I had a reporter from a newspaper in Yarmouth call me yesterday and he is coming over this morning to interview me, as they somehow heard of my business and work and want to do an article on me. That is exciting and scary at the same time. He will probably be amused that we do so much out of such a small place. I doubt that is what he expects!
> 
> I hope he likes cats!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> We must not, in trying to think about how we can make a big difference, ignore the small daily difference we can make which, over time, add up to big differences that we often cannot foresee. - Marian Wright Edelman


Well Sheila the situation of poor attention to detail relates to possibly many causes.

1 Lack of correct knowledge of what a good or expectedand acceptable result is, this may come from basic attitude and aggravated by lack of effective and constructive feedback.

With somebody doing a repetition task, the initial quality of the product in regard to time and acceptable quality level would be low first up but never acceptable again at that level for a repeat performance.

The attitude, An attitude based firmly on self criticism "could I have done it better" and the answer is almost yes, which is then based on the fact that now that the activity has been done once improvements can be introduced if approached constructively.

2 Supervision by a "more Knowledgeable" person again this needs to be approached constructively and responded on in a positive fashion, meaning recognition of the short comings and a want to improve.

Otherwise all the clap trap can be summed up as Simply does not care, and there are a lot of situations out there.


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Difference*
> 
> Thank goodness for my early mornings!
> 
> I was so fortunate that I got so much done early yesterday. As the day progressed, it seemed to be caught in 'fast forward' mode and before I knew it, it was getting dark and night time had arrived. It all happened within a blink of an eye.
> 
> I was so happy that I got up early, as I felt that I at least had a jump start on things because I got right to work. My mail box was full of messages and I had wanted to get our next newsletter out which announced our recent site update. And I still had to create that painting pattern that I talked about the last couple of days.
> 
> Writing the newsletter is becoming a bit easier than it used to be. The software on our site is somewhat tedious to use, but in the end it produces a nice and professional message. It also pulls the addresses directly from our site where people have signed for our mailing list. That is a great feature and is little effort on my part. It is good about keeping track of who has subscribed for the mailings and who has does not want them. The last thing I want to do is send a newsletter to someone that doesn't want to receive one.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a company who develops web sites. It started off by telling me how "deficient" my own site was and how poorly it was performing. Then it went on to say how they would be able to help me straighten things out - for a fee, of course.
> 
> While I know there is need for improvement on the site, I found this email to be a bit offensive. To me, it was as if someone said to me "Mam - your child is quite ugly, but if you use our product(s), it will make them far more socially acceptable. So let us help you." Their approach had a lot to be desired.
> 
> Even though I was spinning ten plates, I felt I wasn't too busy to write the company and tell them what I thought of their approach to potential clients. If that is how they are when they are seeking new work, I couldn't imagine how they would be once the obtained the job. It probably fell on deaf ears (or blind eyes if you will) but the few minutes I took to write them and request removal from their mailing list felt pretty good. For some reason I felt obligated to let them know how I felt about their tactics.
> 
> That brings me to thinking about something else that happened last week . . .
> 
> Keith and I had to bring his dad's car into the Ford dealer to clean it and detail prior to his mom putting it on the market to sell. Since his mom doesn't drive, she has no use for it. Keith's dad kept it in excellent condition, and it was well-maintained and kept nice all the years he had it. It just needed a bit of detailing and cleaning, as it wasn't used much in the past year or so since his dad was sick.
> 
> We took the car in and specifically told them that we were selling it and wanted it to look beautiful. It had been parked in an area where the branches from their tree had shaded it and there were some pine needles that had fallen on it and there was some debris along the door and window moldings that we wanted to be sure they cleaned these. I was there when Keith explained this to them and asked them to take care of it.
> 
> When we picked up the car last week, it looked OK, but many of these issues were not addressed. At first glance it looked OK, but upon closer inspection, it looked to me like they really did a poor job. (I was the one who drove it home and Keith drove his own vehicle.) Not only were the pine needles still there, but the dash board was still dusty, as were the cup holders, and even the dials and buttons on the front dash panel. This wasn't just 'loose dust' but it was the kind of grit that builds up over time, even in a car that is kept pretty clean. Every corner in the car had little piles of debris in it, and it looked as if they just did a quick job on the surface and that was that. I wasn't happy.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith as I thought we should have pointed this out to them before taking the car home. (We had seen it in the lot on the way in and noticed even then that several of the things he pointed out to them were not done.) He said that there was no point, as they just didn't care and when we got in he paid them and off we went, with the mediocre job of cleaning.
> 
> I didn't chime in or say anything, because it wasn't my issue to make. It wasn't my car and I felt that it wasn't my business. So I just stood there and bit my tongue.
> 
> But if it WAS my own car, you bet I would have said something. I feel that if you pay someone to do a job and they don't do it correctly, you need to call them out on it. I am not saying that you have to be rude or nasty about it, but I do believe that in order to change the way things are, they first have to be made aware that there is a problem in the first place.
> 
> From Ford's point of view, everything was fine. The manager probably didn't even look at the car and the lazy employee that did the 'cleaning' probably thought he got away with doing half a job. And he did. To me, this only perpetuates the laziness and the poor quality of work, and in the end, business will suffer. I know that I will never bring my car to them for service again, as there have been more than one times when they did half a job or didn't fix things properly in the first place. I don't know if it is the management or the employees or a bit of both. After all, people tend to get away with what they can if not policed properly. There are exceptions to this, I know, but in that type of environment, personal pride in doing a job seems to be on the decline.
> 
> When I make an error on a pattern, I welcome the feedback from my customers. I am not saying that I am happy about mistakes, but I truly believe that feedback from customers helps make me a better designer. Perhaps it is in the way I explain something or how to put something together. If there is something that is not clear to one person, chances are it isn't clear to the next. I welcome these questions so that I can fine tune my instructions to perhaps better state things so everyone understands. It brings my work up a level.
> 
> I don't think my letter to the web designing company will have much impact. I think they probably put out mass mailings to web sites to solicit business. This makes things even more disturbing because in the letter they say how they 'analyzed' my site and found all these horrific problems. It is part of the reason it irked me.
> 
> But at least I had my say with them. If any human eyes DO read their mail, perhaps it will click that insulting potential customers in order to gain their business is a tactic that (to some) is unacceptable. And hopefully they will rethink their approach.
> 
> Change cannot occur unless we change. Whether the problems are big or small, there is no way we can expect a different outcome to anything if we don't change our own behavior/reactions as well. We need to start small and we need to see that we DO count - even as an individual on one instance.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start another busy day. I had a reporter from a newspaper in Yarmouth call me yesterday and he is coming over this morning to interview me, as they somehow heard of my business and work and want to do an article on me. That is exciting and scary at the same time. He will probably be amused that we do so much out of such a small place. I doubt that is what he expects!
> 
> I hope he likes cats!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> We must not, in trying to think about how we can make a big difference, ignore the small daily difference we can make which, over time, add up to big differences that we often cannot foresee. - Marian Wright Edelman


thanks for the post today. how wonderful that you have a cat, that's interested in reading the daily news.Sheila, just to let you know; my 21" excaliber was delivered today. it's still on my front porch; sent by seyco. I also had knee surgery today, so it will be a few days until I can get it out of the box. It's just nice to know its here!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Difference*
> 
> Thank goodness for my early mornings!
> 
> I was so fortunate that I got so much done early yesterday. As the day progressed, it seemed to be caught in 'fast forward' mode and before I knew it, it was getting dark and night time had arrived. It all happened within a blink of an eye.
> 
> I was so happy that I got up early, as I felt that I at least had a jump start on things because I got right to work. My mail box was full of messages and I had wanted to get our next newsletter out which announced our recent site update. And I still had to create that painting pattern that I talked about the last couple of days.
> 
> Writing the newsletter is becoming a bit easier than it used to be. The software on our site is somewhat tedious to use, but in the end it produces a nice and professional message. It also pulls the addresses directly from our site where people have signed for our mailing list. That is a great feature and is little effort on my part. It is good about keeping track of who has subscribed for the mailings and who has does not want them. The last thing I want to do is send a newsletter to someone that doesn't want to receive one.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a company who develops web sites. It started off by telling me how "deficient" my own site was and how poorly it was performing. Then it went on to say how they would be able to help me straighten things out - for a fee, of course.
> 
> While I know there is need for improvement on the site, I found this email to be a bit offensive. To me, it was as if someone said to me "Mam - your child is quite ugly, but if you use our product(s), it will make them far more socially acceptable. So let us help you." Their approach had a lot to be desired.
> 
> Even though I was spinning ten plates, I felt I wasn't too busy to write the company and tell them what I thought of their approach to potential clients. If that is how they are when they are seeking new work, I couldn't imagine how they would be once the obtained the job. It probably fell on deaf ears (or blind eyes if you will) but the few minutes I took to write them and request removal from their mailing list felt pretty good. For some reason I felt obligated to let them know how I felt about their tactics.
> 
> That brings me to thinking about something else that happened last week . . .
> 
> Keith and I had to bring his dad's car into the Ford dealer to clean it and detail prior to his mom putting it on the market to sell. Since his mom doesn't drive, she has no use for it. Keith's dad kept it in excellent condition, and it was well-maintained and kept nice all the years he had it. It just needed a bit of detailing and cleaning, as it wasn't used much in the past year or so since his dad was sick.
> 
> We took the car in and specifically told them that we were selling it and wanted it to look beautiful. It had been parked in an area where the branches from their tree had shaded it and there were some pine needles that had fallen on it and there was some debris along the door and window moldings that we wanted to be sure they cleaned these. I was there when Keith explained this to them and asked them to take care of it.
> 
> When we picked up the car last week, it looked OK, but many of these issues were not addressed. At first glance it looked OK, but upon closer inspection, it looked to me like they really did a poor job. (I was the one who drove it home and Keith drove his own vehicle.) Not only were the pine needles still there, but the dash board was still dusty, as were the cup holders, and even the dials and buttons on the front dash panel. This wasn't just 'loose dust' but it was the kind of grit that builds up over time, even in a car that is kept pretty clean. Every corner in the car had little piles of debris in it, and it looked as if they just did a quick job on the surface and that was that. I wasn't happy.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith as I thought we should have pointed this out to them before taking the car home. (We had seen it in the lot on the way in and noticed even then that several of the things he pointed out to them were not done.) He said that there was no point, as they just didn't care and when we got in he paid them and off we went, with the mediocre job of cleaning.
> 
> I didn't chime in or say anything, because it wasn't my issue to make. It wasn't my car and I felt that it wasn't my business. So I just stood there and bit my tongue.
> 
> But if it WAS my own car, you bet I would have said something. I feel that if you pay someone to do a job and they don't do it correctly, you need to call them out on it. I am not saying that you have to be rude or nasty about it, but I do believe that in order to change the way things are, they first have to be made aware that there is a problem in the first place.
> 
> From Ford's point of view, everything was fine. The manager probably didn't even look at the car and the lazy employee that did the 'cleaning' probably thought he got away with doing half a job. And he did. To me, this only perpetuates the laziness and the poor quality of work, and in the end, business will suffer. I know that I will never bring my car to them for service again, as there have been more than one times when they did half a job or didn't fix things properly in the first place. I don't know if it is the management or the employees or a bit of both. After all, people tend to get away with what they can if not policed properly. There are exceptions to this, I know, but in that type of environment, personal pride in doing a job seems to be on the decline.
> 
> When I make an error on a pattern, I welcome the feedback from my customers. I am not saying that I am happy about mistakes, but I truly believe that feedback from customers helps make me a better designer. Perhaps it is in the way I explain something or how to put something together. If there is something that is not clear to one person, chances are it isn't clear to the next. I welcome these questions so that I can fine tune my instructions to perhaps better state things so everyone understands. It brings my work up a level.
> 
> I don't think my letter to the web designing company will have much impact. I think they probably put out mass mailings to web sites to solicit business. This makes things even more disturbing because in the letter they say how they 'analyzed' my site and found all these horrific problems. It is part of the reason it irked me.
> 
> But at least I had my say with them. If any human eyes DO read their mail, perhaps it will click that insulting potential customers in order to gain their business is a tactic that (to some) is unacceptable. And hopefully they will rethink their approach.
> 
> Change cannot occur unless we change. Whether the problems are big or small, there is no way we can expect a different outcome to anything if we don't change our own behavior/reactions as well. We need to start small and we need to see that we DO count - even as an individual on one instance.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start another busy day. I had a reporter from a newspaper in Yarmouth call me yesterday and he is coming over this morning to interview me, as they somehow heard of my business and work and want to do an article on me. That is exciting and scary at the same time. He will probably be amused that we do so much out of such a small place. I doubt that is what he expects!
> 
> I hope he likes cats!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> We must not, in trying to think about how we can make a big difference, ignore the small daily difference we can make which, over time, add up to big differences that we often cannot foresee. - Marian Wright Edelman


Hi Sheila, we have several of those type of "we can improve your webpage" e-mails for our club website. Nine times out of ten they come from out of the country and I treat them as spam. The tone is quite offensive. I find your website very easy to navigate as it is and ordering patterns is very efficient and secure. 
Enjoy your evening. Another cool and sunny day here - I think it's coming to an end soon


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Difference*
> 
> Thank goodness for my early mornings!
> 
> I was so fortunate that I got so much done early yesterday. As the day progressed, it seemed to be caught in 'fast forward' mode and before I knew it, it was getting dark and night time had arrived. It all happened within a blink of an eye.
> 
> I was so happy that I got up early, as I felt that I at least had a jump start on things because I got right to work. My mail box was full of messages and I had wanted to get our next newsletter out which announced our recent site update. And I still had to create that painting pattern that I talked about the last couple of days.
> 
> Writing the newsletter is becoming a bit easier than it used to be. The software on our site is somewhat tedious to use, but in the end it produces a nice and professional message. It also pulls the addresses directly from our site where people have signed for our mailing list. That is a great feature and is little effort on my part. It is good about keeping track of who has subscribed for the mailings and who has does not want them. The last thing I want to do is send a newsletter to someone that doesn't want to receive one.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a company who develops web sites. It started off by telling me how "deficient" my own site was and how poorly it was performing. Then it went on to say how they would be able to help me straighten things out - for a fee, of course.
> 
> While I know there is need for improvement on the site, I found this email to be a bit offensive. To me, it was as if someone said to me "Mam - your child is quite ugly, but if you use our product(s), it will make them far more socially acceptable. So let us help you." Their approach had a lot to be desired.
> 
> Even though I was spinning ten plates, I felt I wasn't too busy to write the company and tell them what I thought of their approach to potential clients. If that is how they are when they are seeking new work, I couldn't imagine how they would be once the obtained the job. It probably fell on deaf ears (or blind eyes if you will) but the few minutes I took to write them and request removal from their mailing list felt pretty good. For some reason I felt obligated to let them know how I felt about their tactics.
> 
> That brings me to thinking about something else that happened last week . . .
> 
> Keith and I had to bring his dad's car into the Ford dealer to clean it and detail prior to his mom putting it on the market to sell. Since his mom doesn't drive, she has no use for it. Keith's dad kept it in excellent condition, and it was well-maintained and kept nice all the years he had it. It just needed a bit of detailing and cleaning, as it wasn't used much in the past year or so since his dad was sick.
> 
> We took the car in and specifically told them that we were selling it and wanted it to look beautiful. It had been parked in an area where the branches from their tree had shaded it and there were some pine needles that had fallen on it and there was some debris along the door and window moldings that we wanted to be sure they cleaned these. I was there when Keith explained this to them and asked them to take care of it.
> 
> When we picked up the car last week, it looked OK, but many of these issues were not addressed. At first glance it looked OK, but upon closer inspection, it looked to me like they really did a poor job. (I was the one who drove it home and Keith drove his own vehicle.) Not only were the pine needles still there, but the dash board was still dusty, as were the cup holders, and even the dials and buttons on the front dash panel. This wasn't just 'loose dust' but it was the kind of grit that builds up over time, even in a car that is kept pretty clean. Every corner in the car had little piles of debris in it, and it looked as if they just did a quick job on the surface and that was that. I wasn't happy.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith as I thought we should have pointed this out to them before taking the car home. (We had seen it in the lot on the way in and noticed even then that several of the things he pointed out to them were not done.) He said that there was no point, as they just didn't care and when we got in he paid them and off we went, with the mediocre job of cleaning.
> 
> I didn't chime in or say anything, because it wasn't my issue to make. It wasn't my car and I felt that it wasn't my business. So I just stood there and bit my tongue.
> 
> But if it WAS my own car, you bet I would have said something. I feel that if you pay someone to do a job and they don't do it correctly, you need to call them out on it. I am not saying that you have to be rude or nasty about it, but I do believe that in order to change the way things are, they first have to be made aware that there is a problem in the first place.
> 
> From Ford's point of view, everything was fine. The manager probably didn't even look at the car and the lazy employee that did the 'cleaning' probably thought he got away with doing half a job. And he did. To me, this only perpetuates the laziness and the poor quality of work, and in the end, business will suffer. I know that I will never bring my car to them for service again, as there have been more than one times when they did half a job or didn't fix things properly in the first place. I don't know if it is the management or the employees or a bit of both. After all, people tend to get away with what they can if not policed properly. There are exceptions to this, I know, but in that type of environment, personal pride in doing a job seems to be on the decline.
> 
> When I make an error on a pattern, I welcome the feedback from my customers. I am not saying that I am happy about mistakes, but I truly believe that feedback from customers helps make me a better designer. Perhaps it is in the way I explain something or how to put something together. If there is something that is not clear to one person, chances are it isn't clear to the next. I welcome these questions so that I can fine tune my instructions to perhaps better state things so everyone understands. It brings my work up a level.
> 
> I don't think my letter to the web designing company will have much impact. I think they probably put out mass mailings to web sites to solicit business. This makes things even more disturbing because in the letter they say how they 'analyzed' my site and found all these horrific problems. It is part of the reason it irked me.
> 
> But at least I had my say with them. If any human eyes DO read their mail, perhaps it will click that insulting potential customers in order to gain their business is a tactic that (to some) is unacceptable. And hopefully they will rethink their approach.
> 
> Change cannot occur unless we change. Whether the problems are big or small, there is no way we can expect a different outcome to anything if we don't change our own behavior/reactions as well. We need to start small and we need to see that we DO count - even as an individual on one instance.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start another busy day. I had a reporter from a newspaper in Yarmouth call me yesterday and he is coming over this morning to interview me, as they somehow heard of my business and work and want to do an article on me. That is exciting and scary at the same time. He will probably be amused that we do so much out of such a small place. I doubt that is what he expects!
> 
> I hope he likes cats!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> We must not, in trying to think about how we can make a big difference, ignore the small daily difference we can make which, over time, add up to big differences that we often cannot foresee. - Marian Wright Edelman


Thank you Rob - That is some good advice. 

Doordude - that is good news. I hope you are feeling better soon. Take your time in your recovery. The saw will be there for you.

Anna - Thank you for your positive thoughts. I hope the weather holds out as loon as possible for you. Here we are on the brink of snow I think.

Have a good day everyone.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Making a Difference*
> 
> Thank goodness for my early mornings!
> 
> I was so fortunate that I got so much done early yesterday. As the day progressed, it seemed to be caught in 'fast forward' mode and before I knew it, it was getting dark and night time had arrived. It all happened within a blink of an eye.
> 
> I was so happy that I got up early, as I felt that I at least had a jump start on things because I got right to work. My mail box was full of messages and I had wanted to get our next newsletter out which announced our recent site update. And I still had to create that painting pattern that I talked about the last couple of days.
> 
> Writing the newsletter is becoming a bit easier than it used to be. The software on our site is somewhat tedious to use, but in the end it produces a nice and professional message. It also pulls the addresses directly from our site where people have signed for our mailing list. That is a great feature and is little effort on my part. It is good about keeping track of who has subscribed for the mailings and who has does not want them. The last thing I want to do is send a newsletter to someone that doesn't want to receive one.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a company who develops web sites. It started off by telling me how "deficient" my own site was and how poorly it was performing. Then it went on to say how they would be able to help me straighten things out - for a fee, of course.
> 
> While I know there is need for improvement on the site, I found this email to be a bit offensive. To me, it was as if someone said to me "Mam - your child is quite ugly, but if you use our product(s), it will make them far more socially acceptable. So let us help you." Their approach had a lot to be desired.
> 
> Even though I was spinning ten plates, I felt I wasn't too busy to write the company and tell them what I thought of their approach to potential clients. If that is how they are when they are seeking new work, I couldn't imagine how they would be once the obtained the job. It probably fell on deaf ears (or blind eyes if you will) but the few minutes I took to write them and request removal from their mailing list felt pretty good. For some reason I felt obligated to let them know how I felt about their tactics.
> 
> That brings me to thinking about something else that happened last week . . .
> 
> Keith and I had to bring his dad's car into the Ford dealer to clean it and detail prior to his mom putting it on the market to sell. Since his mom doesn't drive, she has no use for it. Keith's dad kept it in excellent condition, and it was well-maintained and kept nice all the years he had it. It just needed a bit of detailing and cleaning, as it wasn't used much in the past year or so since his dad was sick.
> 
> We took the car in and specifically told them that we were selling it and wanted it to look beautiful. It had been parked in an area where the branches from their tree had shaded it and there were some pine needles that had fallen on it and there was some debris along the door and window moldings that we wanted to be sure they cleaned these. I was there when Keith explained this to them and asked them to take care of it.
> 
> When we picked up the car last week, it looked OK, but many of these issues were not addressed. At first glance it looked OK, but upon closer inspection, it looked to me like they really did a poor job. (I was the one who drove it home and Keith drove his own vehicle.) Not only were the pine needles still there, but the dash board was still dusty, as were the cup holders, and even the dials and buttons on the front dash panel. This wasn't just 'loose dust' but it was the kind of grit that builds up over time, even in a car that is kept pretty clean. Every corner in the car had little piles of debris in it, and it looked as if they just did a quick job on the surface and that was that. I wasn't happy.
> 
> I mentioned this to Keith as I thought we should have pointed this out to them before taking the car home. (We had seen it in the lot on the way in and noticed even then that several of the things he pointed out to them were not done.) He said that there was no point, as they just didn't care and when we got in he paid them and off we went, with the mediocre job of cleaning.
> 
> I didn't chime in or say anything, because it wasn't my issue to make. It wasn't my car and I felt that it wasn't my business. So I just stood there and bit my tongue.
> 
> But if it WAS my own car, you bet I would have said something. I feel that if you pay someone to do a job and they don't do it correctly, you need to call them out on it. I am not saying that you have to be rude or nasty about it, but I do believe that in order to change the way things are, they first have to be made aware that there is a problem in the first place.
> 
> From Ford's point of view, everything was fine. The manager probably didn't even look at the car and the lazy employee that did the 'cleaning' probably thought he got away with doing half a job. And he did. To me, this only perpetuates the laziness and the poor quality of work, and in the end, business will suffer. I know that I will never bring my car to them for service again, as there have been more than one times when they did half a job or didn't fix things properly in the first place. I don't know if it is the management or the employees or a bit of both. After all, people tend to get away with what they can if not policed properly. There are exceptions to this, I know, but in that type of environment, personal pride in doing a job seems to be on the decline.
> 
> When I make an error on a pattern, I welcome the feedback from my customers. I am not saying that I am happy about mistakes, but I truly believe that feedback from customers helps make me a better designer. Perhaps it is in the way I explain something or how to put something together. If there is something that is not clear to one person, chances are it isn't clear to the next. I welcome these questions so that I can fine tune my instructions to perhaps better state things so everyone understands. It brings my work up a level.
> 
> I don't think my letter to the web designing company will have much impact. I think they probably put out mass mailings to web sites to solicit business. This makes things even more disturbing because in the letter they say how they 'analyzed' my site and found all these horrific problems. It is part of the reason it irked me.
> 
> But at least I had my say with them. If any human eyes DO read their mail, perhaps it will click that insulting potential customers in order to gain their business is a tactic that (to some) is unacceptable. And hopefully they will rethink their approach.
> 
> Change cannot occur unless we change. Whether the problems are big or small, there is no way we can expect a different outcome to anything if we don't change our own behavior/reactions as well. We need to start small and we need to see that we DO count - even as an individual on one instance.
> 
> With that said, I am off to start another busy day. I had a reporter from a newspaper in Yarmouth call me yesterday and he is coming over this morning to interview me, as they somehow heard of my business and work and want to do an article on me. That is exciting and scary at the same time. He will probably be amused that we do so much out of such a small place. I doubt that is what he expects!
> 
> I hope he likes cats!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> We must not, in trying to think about how we can make a big difference, ignore the small daily difference we can make which, over time, add up to big differences that we often cannot foresee. - Marian Wright Edelman


Some folks out there don't take any pride in doing anything. That is the sad truth.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Break*

I had some personal things arise yesterday that need my attention. I am going to take a couple of days off of blogging here.

I did want to with all of my family and friends in the USA a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving. Have a wonderful holiday and a wonderful day.

See you in a couple of days . . .


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *A Break*
> 
> I had some personal things arise yesterday that need my attention. I am going to take a couple of days off of blogging here.
> 
> I did want to with all of my family and friends in the USA a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving. Have a wonderful holiday and a wonderful day.
> 
> See you in a couple of days . . .


Sheila, I hope its nothing major and hope it smooths out quickly. Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *A Break*
> 
> I had some personal things arise yesterday that need my attention. I am going to take a couple of days off of blogging here.
> 
> I did want to with all of my family and friends in the USA a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving. Have a wonderful holiday and a wonderful day.
> 
> See you in a couple of days . . .


Take your time Sheila! No need to apologize to me. See you when you get back.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Break*
> 
> I had some personal things arise yesterday that need my attention. I am going to take a couple of days off of blogging here.
> 
> I did want to with all of my family and friends in the USA a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving. Have a wonderful holiday and a wonderful day.
> 
> See you in a couple of days . . .


Have a great Thanksgiving celebration Sheila! Have a happy time!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Proceeding With Caution*

The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.

As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.

Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.

My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.

These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.

The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.

You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.

I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.

But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.

Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.

We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.

What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.

Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.

We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.

While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.

For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.

But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.

So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.

I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.










Public Domain

I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.










Public Domain

But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.

In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.

Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


glad this got resolved sheila

i read your posts over coffee most mornings
and when i can post a comment
or even a cat picture too

i find them on the net too
i have learned that not all will go to my 'photos' cache
to be forwarded
(i'm guessing those have some 'no copy' thing in them)

even our woodworking 'copy-right' works don't hold water it seems
unless we go thru a long legal process 
big companies can pay for this privilege
but us artists can't afford these services

we share with the world
but many want to be paid for 'sharing'
even when it is not theirs to 'own'

keep on trucking girl
we are in a storm of greed
from many

but don't need to jump off any cliff
just because the 'lemings' do


----------



## mgipson

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


I have a bunch of cats, let me know what kind of pictures you want


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Aww - you are both just the reason I am here every morning! I was so depressed (and you KNOW I don't get depressed!) because I felt as if a truck hit me. Part of the JOY I feel writing here is making people smile and sharing silliness. There is enough greed and tragedy in this world and I like to have a 'safe' place here to play and be kind and creative and funny. It isn't as if I was selling cat food or running a pet store and used the images for financial gain. The thing is when you get a four page letter with a big company name on it demanding a huge "settlement" your blood runs cold. (At least it does if you have any sense of responsibility!)

I have taken a breath though and I am (almost) certain that this is the end of it. It is amazing how huge the forums are that address this issue. So many victims of this harassment! "I am NOT alone."

Thank you for your kind encouragement. In the words of Monty Python -

"I ain't dead yet!" (I hope that isn't a copyrighted phrase!  )

xox Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


oh sheila

i forgot to tell you

some prince in nigeria is looking for you
seems he has some money for you


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


LOL! Tell him to get in line! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Shelia and Keith - I know that, perhaps, you know of our thoughts when we hear "I won't be blogging for a while, I have some "issues" to attend to". My mind, what little I have, was racing madly. What could this be, what is wrong, what is the issue. Many of the scams are going around these days. As I turned on my computer this morning I only get a grey screen. Somehow fixed that easy enough but unnerving.

As to my to cents on your blog. I do not always read every word. I do enjoy the pictures as we have a cat, also. Focus on your business is important but some side lights are good as well.

Very glad you are back and back to business. I missed you. Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Thanks, Jerrell. I know I may have sounded "cryptic" when I signed off the other day, but I was really shaken and didn't know WHAT to think. These bullies have a way of making you FEEL afraid - even if you KNOW they are wrong. They count on that. It was well worth the money spent at the lawyers, for peace of mind at least. Still it took a couple of days to get my bearings back. I would have hated to not be able to spruce up my blog with fun pictures. That is part of the fun I have in writing. But as you see, there are some wonderfully fun and creative pictures in the Public Domain that I can use.

"There is hope."

Sheila


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Sheila, I, like jerrells, could only think of sickness or worse when I read your brief note the other day. I am glad it turned out to be a scam, and that you are looking through the windshield and not in the rearview mirror.

BTW, the latest one we've had here has been someone calling late at night (10:30PM - 2AM) saying they have found something wrong with our computer. Hmmmm, what exactly is that accent you have? And if something is wrong with the computer, why not send an e-mail?

Anyway, glad you are back. The cat pics are nice, but we like you better!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Happy your problem is resolved, wish there was some way to get back at those bullies, but it is probably
best just to ignore them. We have two cats and appreciate your pictures. Hope you have a wonderful
holiday season.


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Shelia,

Welcome back to the world of blogging.

Don't let anyone bully you into giving up this wonderful outlet for creative communication talents. And you certainly shouldn't pay them anything in this case.

Keep up the good work. Your words have often brightened my day and warmed my heart. And although I'm not much of a cat person, the cat photo's frequently jiggle my funny bone.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Good morning Sheila! Good to have you back and I'm glad that things worked out OK. Sharing this experience (and many other experiences) on your blog gives your readers a "heads up " on what is out there that we have to be careful about. Bullies come in all sizes from all kinds of sources but really bullies are very insecure people in my opinion.

Glad you had a good Thanksgiving celebration. We have lots to be thankful for - even the bullies as they make us realize how strong we are! Go girl!


----------



## twokidsnosleep

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Please don't stop posting, can't let the a-holes get the best of you. 
It is sickening what lengths scum will go to to scam honest people. I am sure they think we are all suckers and deserve parting with hard earned money so they can make a fast easy buck. No morals at all.
On a leather site I frequent, some jerk is sending a similar letter to anyone making belts, holsters or guitar straps with shotgun shell concho on them (like a little button along the length of the belt) b/c of their *"patent"* on that form of work. The poor guy posted just as you have here, distraught at having done something wrong, but confused as why everyone sells those concho buttons and the style of work is commonplace. A major supplier, Tandy, sells those conchos and advertises, with pictures, leather work with shotgun shell conchos on them. 
So it was all BS and some lazy azz wants to make a fortune off of others' stress…pure bullying tactics.
Your pics are always for fun and I know how honest a person you are in a very corrupt world.
Sorry to hear of your stress
Scott


----------



## Richforever

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Please don't let doubt or fear mess with you. Keep on posting!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


Glad you are back and unstressed. It isn't only scammers that do that. Insurance companies fish for anyone they think can come up with the money to cover their insured's loss. On second thought, maybe insurance companies are scammers ;-(


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Proceeding With Caution*
> 
> The last several days have been a bit unnerving for me. In the end, it turns out it was quite a scam, but it was still something that took my attention and troubled me nonetheless.
> 
> As many of you know, I have been blogging here for over three years now. What began as a test and a forum for me to explain what I do a bit better to my customers, turned out to be a habit and a personal accounting which has brought me many wonderful friendships.
> 
> Looking back on my past blogs (they are all here on www.lumberjocks.com), I see that in the beginning posts, they were pretty much business. As time went on though and I had so many nice, encouraging thoughts, I felt as if I was here having coffee with my friends every morning and things became more 'loose'. I began telling not only of business experiences, but of personal ones as well, as friends sometimes do.
> 
> My love of cats and sometimes odd sense of humor took precedent over discussions of woodworking and painting, and many times when I had little or nothing that was exciting to talk about, I dressed up my post with one or two of the thousands and thousands of silly cat pictures found here on the web, or ones I took myself.
> 
> These pictures weren't to "sell" anything as those of you who read know. It was to bring a smile to your day and hopefully give you a light start to it in these sometimes hectic and troubling times. I am a firm believer that our attitude towards our lives strongly dictates the outcome. ("We follow where we focus" is one of my favorite sayings.) I can't begin to tell you how many hundreds of emails and notes I receive from strangers who read this blog on a daily basis and say it is part of their morning routine. They also say how much they appreciate the smiles and joy it brings to them each morning and look forward to it. That is what really keeps me writing every day - even on the busy ones when I have a million things to do or not a lot of otherwise interesting information. If I can begin my day with bringing happiness to others - even a small amount - than I am already starting out feeling great.
> 
> The other day however, I received a notice from one of the "big" image sites. To make a very long and complicated story short - in it they accused me of using one of their images in one of my posts here almost a year ago. This was not a "legal notice", however they were demanding a large sum of money from me to compensate them for my misuse and profiting from "their" photograph.
> 
> You can imagine my distress, as well as Keith's. We had just had our best month ever on the site and things were beginning to roll in a good direction with our business and we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel for all of our hard work and effort. It truly blindsided me.
> 
> I am always very careful about using my silly cat pictures, and even the non-silly ones. I try to find the proper attributes to the photographers, and whenever possible, I link back to their sites. I know on more than one occasion, as when I used prints that are for sale, that it has caused readers of my blog to go to their sites and make a purchase. The exposure that I give them is a good thing.
> 
> But apparently this company is in the habit of threatening ANYONE for ANY types of uses of some of these pictures. Even though they have not been given exclusive rights to them by the photographer (the picture in question is STILL available on a Flickr site for free download and doesn't even OFFER you a way to pay for it) they have decided to send out thousands upon thousands of demand letters to people, in hopes that it would scare them into blindly paying.
> 
> Naturally, both Keith and myself were sick when we received this letter. After all, we weren't making patterns from the photo and making money off of it. It still however shook us to the point of making a trip to our lawyer to see what he would advise.
> 
> We had dropped off the letter when Keith made the appointment and fortunately for us he had a time slot open the following day. Needless to say we didn't get much sleep or work done. We spent the day trying to research and see what they were able to do. Of course we immediately removed the image from everything, but we were still concerned that they would seek further damages.
> 
> What we found was pretty sickening. It appears that this company sends these threatening letters to thousands of people a week, in hopes of scaring them into paying this "settlement" and avoid further harassment from them. This letter is not from the photographers or even from lawyers, but from the company itself. They rarely have taken further action - and when they did, it was only in a case where someone blatantly used images for advertising and made direct profits off the photos and failed to heed to the take down warnings, but instead they did continue to harass many people to pay the "settlement" even though it was not ordered by a court or any legal means. I am sure that many people DO pay because before we saw our lawyer, Keith and I were ready to pay ourselves.
> 
> Our advice from our lawyer was to ignore it. He told us it was a scam as much as those SPAM emails from overseas which tell you that someone left you several million dollars. He said that if we hear again from them, he will deal with it for us but for now he said to not think of it anymore, as it had no legal basis whatsoever and we shouldn't worry about it anymore. We were very relieved.
> 
> We also talked to the people here at Lumberjocks.com and they told us the same thing - it was a scam and we should disregard it. They had seen it so many times before they didn't even need to read the letter.
> 
> While we felt much better about things, it really did make me think. While I am not profiting from the funny cat pictures that I offer here in the site to entertain you all, I do realize that there were times when I failed to give proper attribution on some of them and it concerns me. As a designer, I see my work all the time in the form of other people's finished projects and while some DO give attribution to me as the designer, some do not. I would never think of approaching them though unless I saw them taking credit for the design as their own. And even then I would hope it would be a just a misunderstanding that could be straightened out easily. Unless they were blatantly selling my patterns.
> 
> For a brief moment, I considered stopping the blog here altogether. It does take a bit of time in my morning to write, and if I had to look over my shoulder about everything I posted and wrote, it wouldn't be worth it to me.
> 
> But I did miss the people and friendships that I have developed through writing here. For many of you only communicate with me through this blog and it is a wonderful way for people to not only learn, but to have some fun. I also find that by trying to think of inspiring things to talk about with you each morning, I am also inspiring myself to do the best job I can. There are days when I have been discouraged about one thing or another, yet forcing myself to "act positive" in the morning here really helped me turn my own attitude around (WE FOLLOW WHERE WE FOCUS.) By the time I was done writing, I would feel a bit better and as the kind comments flowed in from all of you, it made me happy that I did write after all.
> 
> So I am not turning in my keyboard just yet.
> 
> I will however, proceed with caution and make sure that every picture that I post is in Public Domain or have a release of sorts so that I am SURE that I am in compliance. I want to be sure that all of those silly cat pictures that I show you are included within the guidelines of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> I will have to get a little "creative". And perhaps I will even have to recruit my own cats into service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Domain
> 
> But after all - creativity is something that I do best. It will just help me think in another direction and expand my abilities. And that is always a good thing.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be back. I hope those of you in the USA had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Even though I am here in Canada, I had a full celebration dinner with my Canadian family. It was a wonderful day filled with good food, great company and love.
> 
> Have a happy and wonderfully creative Saturday.


The comments above are just an example of the many reasons why I like it here so much. I have also received many emails and personal messages from other who have been both kind and supportive. Thank you all so much.

I truly cherish the friendships that I have forged here through my blog and I am happy that I may have added something to your lives as well. It feels really good to be back! Thank you all!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*

I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.

The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."

I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?

These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.

I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.

Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.

It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."

But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:










He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.










I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.

I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.










(You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)

We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.

As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.

But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.










But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.










I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!










In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.










So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.

While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.

I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.

Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.










I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.

I love you, Phil.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


really happy for you, nothing beats having children and seeing them grow up and make there own place in ou world, and your son did a fantastic job of things from what you have written, his life has been amazing, im sure many here will want to also wish him a happy birthday and as most of us here are parents, we can feel your happiness in phil's accomplishments,,,enjoy the day.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL !

GOOD JOB MOM


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


Hi, Bob! Thank you for the nice thoughts. I hope you are doing OK as well. I am glad that people don't seem to mind me posting about my family sometimes. It is really important to me though and every day can't be revolved around work. Today I am taking the day to myself and making my little tree into a "Christmas Tree" and painting. I expect the kitties will be eyeing it like the one in David's picture above! LOL

My best to you and Sue and you as well, David. Have a wonderful Sunday! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


Happy birthday Phil and congratulations, Sheila, for raising him to be true to his own dream! 
Happy December!


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


Thanks to you Sheila for sharing some of your history. to see it written in a few paragraphs, having lived this for the past thirty years, is a tribute to a family's endurance. as a parent you never stop worrying how the kids are doing. I'm sure you're proud grandparent's as well. congrats!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


Having a Mom at home is so important for kids growing up. I know some parents these days find that hard to do but it makes such a huge difference to the confidence and happiness of kids - just my opinion! happy birthday to your son.
Enjoy your day for your self!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


Thank you all for the nice comments. It is very hard to write thirty years into just a few paragraphs. Today my mind was filled with happy memories of Phil's childhood and adulthood. I suppose thirty years old is quite a landmark. It all went so fast. I wish that they would tell us that when we were twenty!

I am so happy to have spent that time together with him though and I am happy to see the wonderful man he has become.

Have a great night, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to My Son Phil*
> 
> I am feeling rather nostalgic today. As we move into the month of December - the final month of the year - I find myself looking back and reflecting on the many things that not only have transpired over the past eleven months, but also over the years.
> 
> The first of December is a very special day to me for many reasons. Not only does it mark the beginning of the holiday season, but for me personally, it marks something far more significant. Thirty years ago I became a "mom."
> 
> I believe becoming a parent is one of the most significant and life-changing events that one can experience. It is full of wonder and joy and yes - fear. We worry about so many things. Will I be able to provide for my child. Will I make good decisions in his/her upbringing? Will I be able to take care of them properly?
> 
> These are all things that went through my mind when I became a mother. I didn't have what you would call a 'perfect' childhood by any stretch. While I have many good memories of when I was young, I didn't really have what was a 'traditional' upbringing in the 1960's and 70's. I will just say that I had a troubled home and leave it at that.
> 
> I worried when I had my own children that I would impose some of these issues upon them, and I did my best to make things as 'normal' as possible for them. We always tried to provide them with a caring home where they knew they were loved. We also tried to teach them basic values of honesty and love for self and others. We encouraged them to follow their hearts and dreams - even if we didn't always agree with them - and do the best they could in anything that they pursued. I wanted them to know right from wrong and be happy in their lives. As a parent, I believe that is the best reward you can receive.
> 
> Phil was born five weeks early. He just decided to enter this world ahead of time. His first 31 days were spent in the ICU neo-natal unit of the hospital, in an incubator hooked up to several wires and leads. Being early, parts of him weren't ready for the world yet. His lungs were good and developed, but he had trouble digesting any type of food. This meant that he needed to be tube fed for the first several weeks. His weight was good for being so early (5 lbs, 10 oz) but the feeding problems kept him in the hospital through his first Christmas.
> 
> It was a difficult time for me and I spent pretty much of that first month at the hospital with him by his side. I didn't want him thinking he didn't have a mom. I remember holding him in the hospital and longing for the day when I could just pick him up without disconnecting 5-10 lead wires from his machines. At 22 years old, it certainly made me grow up quickly and made me into a "parent."
> 
> But we got through it and as soon as we got home, Phil began to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was barely sick as a child, and not only was he healthy, but he was brilliant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the decision to stay at home with Phil and be there to raise him. Financially it was tough, but I didn't want to have a child and not be able to be there with them every day. I never regretted that decision.
> 
> I loved my role as a mom and I had a lot of fun with Phil every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see before I dressed the cats, I used to have fun "playing" with my kids!)
> 
> We did crafts and that is really where I began my "crafting" career. I wanted to earn some extra money at home by making things and while he was napping or sleeping at night, I made items to sell. The little amount of extra money helped, but more important it allowed me to be there for him and enjoy my role as a mom and a parent. And that meant more to me than any paycheck.
> 
> As Phil grew, it became apparent that he was creative and brilliant in his own rite. At 16 he began his own computer consulting company. He loved computers and technology and could write his own code as a young teen. He also joined the ham radio club and learned Morse code. I believe he won an award as being one of the youngest to reach a certain level in the club. He loved anything to do with computers and electronics and when most parents were worrying about their children drinking or partying, I watched as Phil's fellow ham radio club members picked him up for the meetings and knew that he was safe. All through school his test scores were off the charts. His high school teachers used to call him "young Bill Gates" because he even got a job there setting up the high school's computer security system. You may say I was proud.
> 
> But Phil's other dream was to be a police officer. Even though he had a group of doctors that had a Michigan Avenue office in downtown Chicago pull him from high school to work full time and work as their IT Administrator, he always dreamed of being a cop. After working with the doctors for several years at a good salary, Phil decided to try to be a cop. After many applications in the surrounding area, he was accepted by the city of Joliet - a southern suburb of Chicago. (His size and a small medical problem held him back for a bit) He went to academy and learned the ropes of being an officer. One of the scariest things that I witness (via photos) was him getting "maced" as part of his training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he stuck with things and graduated and realized his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so proud of all of his accomplishments and awards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time, he married his high school sweetheart and just this year, they had their first child - my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today marks the 30th anniversary of Phil's birth. As I look at him these days, I realize that he is no longer the child that I held in my arms. It seems as if it was only last week that we were taking our wagon to the farmer's market on Saturdays, going to the library to spend the afternoon, or making a trip to the zoo. The time has passed so quickly.
> 
> While I miss these times tremendously, I find a great deal of joy in my heart seeing the wonderful man he has become. I see the lives he touches every day though his work. His love of his wonderful wife and daughter, and his dedication and efforts to help make this world just a little better.
> 
> I look back at my decision to be a stay at home mom as Phil was growing up and I think it is the best decision that I ever made in my life. I am so happy to have had that time with him and to be such a big part of his young life. It forged a bond that will never be broken between us. Even though we are miles apart, our hearts are never far from each other.
> 
> Phil's family is everything to him, and I see that the values that I tried to teach them were well learned. I watch though the eyes of Briana and Willow and I see the love their family has for each other, and I know I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my wonderful son Phil a happy birthday today. No mother could ever be prouder.
> 
> I love you, Phil.


A belated birthday wish to Phil. A nice story, Sheila. Kenny Chesney sang it best…......."Don't Blink"


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Elf" Mode*

It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.

While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!

Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)

So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.

But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.

I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.

In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.

I ordered up.

Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:










You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!

I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.

I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.

I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.

Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.














































I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.

In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.

I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun. 

We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.

Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.

It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


Wow! You have what they refer to as TALENT!

That is some wonderful painting - I understand why you want to hold onto it.

Have a great Monday

-bob


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


Those are just beautiful


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


Thank you both! I am not the designer as I said, but Betty has some BEAUTIFUL designs that I LOVE. I hope to be painting more of her stuff soon.  I wish you both a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


Love the candle box! Beautifully painted. Thank you for sharing another painting website. I'm looking forward to getting back to some painting now that I have had to close up the workshop for a bit - just way too cold theses days! We even have a threat of snow this week!
Enjoy your Monday and all the new week brings - and brag away about the success in your business. You have worked hard for it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


Thank you so much Anna! I truly love painting and I want to be able to do "both" - painting and scrolling. I need to do these things to remain true to myself. I think that happiness bleeds over to everything I do. I am sure that is why things are so successful for me. We are often afraid to take that step to doing what we want, but once there, I don't think many of us look back at ourselves with regret.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


You are an artist x10.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf" Mode*
> 
> It's the month of December already and that only means one thing - Elf Mode.
> 
> While it appears I am in Elf Mode every day, during the holidays it goes to a new level. Not only do I enjoy making most of the gifts that I give, but I also like to participate in many exchanges that are held from several of the forums that I frequent. Yes - I LOVE to receive small pieces of others' work!
> 
> Recently, in my never ending quest to be organized I purchased a nice brush box to hold my paint brushes. Since I have been experiments with different types of paint, I found it necessary to have brushes for each type that I use. I don't mean BRAND of paint, as you can (for example) use your acrylic brushes with any brand of acrylic paint and be fine - but I am more referring to TYPE of paint. You wouldn't want to use the same brushes for different types. (For example - the heat set Genesis paints use no water and are not to be in contact with water, so I wouldn't want to use my acrylic brushes with them, as any paint or water left in them can contaminate the paint, and so on.)
> 
> So I am not being just fussy to want different brushes for different TYPES of paint.
> 
> But then came the problem - storing three sets of brushes. I wanted something that was both functional and it would be nice if it looked nice as well.
> 
> I came across a wonderful small storage chest from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco not too long ago. Mary is someone that I have following in the painting world for years, and I was thrilled a couple of months ago when I found her site and that she has over a hundred online tutorials on painting. Her lessons on theory and techniques are not only wonderful in themselves, but they provide a foundation for painters of ALL levels to use in their own work and designs. I have become an even bigger fan since then.
> 
> In any case, I ordered the wonderful brush storage chest along with several brushes. Mary also has her own signature line of brushes which is manufactured by Royal brush and they are high quality and don't cost an arm and a leg. Mary offers several sets that bring prices even lower, including her WOW Set which is an incredible value.
> 
> I ordered up.
> 
> Last week I received my brush box and brushes. I was really thrilled. The box is plain as it is intended to be painted and customized by me, and I am still thinking as to what I will put on it. I have some ideas though and I hope to have time to do it soon. Below is a picture of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here on Mary's site - Brush Box - as well as see the many lessons and supplies she offers. It is a great place for any level of painter!
> 
> I had fully intended to break my new brushes in yesterday. Being Sunday, it was to be a Painting/Jammie day. But that didn't really pan out for me.
> 
> I decided instead to get out my Christmas decorations and change over my little "All Season Tree" to a "Christmas Tree" as well as the few other decorations that I had throughout our house.
> 
> I had fun doing so, and found myself patting myself on my own back because of the EASE of my newly organizational system I had recently set up for my decorations. It made everything quick and fun and instead of hunting for some things and not putting others out, I had everything in front of me in one convenient place.
> 
> Among the items, I came across a candle box that I painted a couple of years ago. The design is by Betty Caithness, one of my favorite tole painter pattern designers and it is one of my favorite pieces to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how it came out (although it is showing up a little "yellowish" here. I had intended to give it as a gift, but I can't seem to part with it.
> 
> In any case, it only fueled my desire to paint even more. I NEED to dedicate at LEAST a day per week to doing some painting. I think I owe it to myself.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day finishing up the mail orders that need to go out. We had a LOT of them, and there were many that required me to cut wood pieces for them. I am glad that I am selling more wood pieces, as it somewhat forces me to use my saw more. As a designer, it seems the times I actually get to cut are few and far between. I am happy that word is getting out that I will cut for painting projects as well. It's just another way to have fun.
> 
> We closed out November with our best month ever in our web sales! I know you may have heard me say that before, but we have beaten our old record four out of the last five months. I am not trying to brag about that (well - maybe a LITTLE!) but we have worked long and hard to be successful and it is wonderful to see it finally starting to "work" for us. We are very proud of our customer service and products and patterns and it is encouraging to know that more people are discovering us. So all is good.
> 
> Today will be a busy day as usual. The last of my exchange gifts will go out, and then I need to start working on other "elf" things. I am happy that last week is behind me though and I am happy to be back on track and moving forward.
> 
> It's MONDAY - my favorite day of the week! A day to start fresh and plan for new things. I hope you all have a great one!


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *

After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.

I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.

Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.

What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.

I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:










(Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)

Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.

With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.

I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today! 

I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


Let me take a guess at what the word spells…......

Snorkeling?

Snoozing?

OH! I know now!

SNORING!

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


Hummm . . . I WONDER . . . 

You will have to stay tuned! 

Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


I'm so glad to read your short entry today that reaks of relief and smiles. I'm imagining your scare with the infringement of copyrighten material threat has since passed and you can "Press On With PRIDE" Professional Results In Daily Efforts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


Yes, Russell. The more people I speak to about it, the less I worried. It was choking me and I had some days where I couldn't accomplish ANYTHING.

But you know . . . the important thing is that I know I did the right thing and if it EVER got to court (doubtful!) I would be able to look the judge in the eye and tell the truth. And I find comfort in that. I can't let it cripple me.

If I hear again from them, I will surely mention it.

I also find comfort in finding several new places with Public Domain images to post here. AND I can recruit my own felines and have fun dressing them up and making them look "festive."

In the long run, this will make me more creative.

So I win - right?? 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


Oh, I just know this is going to be so cute! I'm curious as to how your wood surface will be shaped - I have visions in my head!
Cold and frosty but sunny here today. A good day to stay indoors and do something creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *FINALLY I am Back to Drawing! *
> 
> After what seems like months (it really wasn't!) I finally got back to drawing and I will be working on a new painting/wood design today.
> 
> I know I have said that before recently, but "life" and a busy, growing business just got in the way. Believe me - this is not a complaint. I love being busy doing what I love to do but it seems that there are so many creative things that I like, I have difficulty finding the time to do them.
> 
> Several days ago I bought an avocado because I was going to make some home made guacamole and some enchiladas. At the time the avocado wasn't quite ripe yet and I knew I needed to wait a couple of days. Well - the last couple of days I think it has been ready and I have been putting it off so many times that if I don't make it today, I may not be able to use it. Every time I had good intentions but just got caught up in things and dinner time seemed to sail by and I wound up pulling something easy out. Last night I had Ramen noodles for dinner at 9pm because I got so caught up in things. I think I am in a good creative mode though and I know MANY of you that read have been there as well.
> 
> What I worked on yesterday was another "Painting With Friends" design which was inspired by Terrye French. I explained this program before, but for those of you who missed it, it is a collaboration with Terrye and a select group of painting designers to develop wonderfully cute and whimsical primitive painting patterns. I was accepted into this group late in the summer and so far I have only completed one design. The good thing about it though is that there are no "deadlines" and we get to work at our own pace - as we all have other things on the go. This will be my second contribution to the group.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and laying out the design. I think that was the most difficult part for me, as I had several visions in my head as to the direction I wanted to proceed. But I finally settled on a plan, and I spent the day developing my idea and getting everything drawn. Here is a sample of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course you didn't expect me to show it in its entirety yet, did you??)
> 
> Today I will be cutting the wood pieces and I will begin to paint it. I am rather excited about it and seeing it come to life. I hope I do it justice.
> 
> With that said, I have a busy day ahead of me. I was playing around on the computer this morning and time got away from me so I am keeping this short.
> 
> I promise I will have more to show you all tomorrow. It looks as if I will actually be able to PAINT today!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day. Happy Tuesday!


Maybe we will get some snow today, Roger! I am hoping! Have a great Sunday! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*(One of) My Happy Place(s)*

I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.

I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.

As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.

These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.

Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.

For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.

When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.

I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.

I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.

I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.

I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!

I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':










As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."










What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:










I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:










Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.

That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.

I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I understand part of your business and I know it is FULL time. You put a lot into it and it shows. This is why I, and others, keep coming back to you. Thanks


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Yes, you both are true professionals, and I deeply appreciate your revealing in today's journal that y'all send individual notes to your clients. Attention to such matters is why your business is growing so nicely besides your high quality products. God Bless the both of you in all your endevours. Just a pure curiosity question; knowing very dlittle of Novi Scotia, are your art and woodworking supplies handy from local retailers or are you dependent upon Canada and the USA for your logistics? Must you purchase in volume lots to ensure that when resupply is needed it is at your disposal? Just paints, brushes, thinners, blades of many sizes etc. that you must have ready to draw from when the time arrives. Then shelf life might play a factor along with storage space for the game of inventory.

I simply can't imagine the difficulties that might arrise form an industry of you nature.

Thanks for your time each day enlightning your readers in the life of an artist.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Great little summary of your activity, but I just had to compliment you on your version of a blizzard on that
sign board, I have seen and been in more than one and that is a very wonderful rendition of natures 
winter weather. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Working on a project like the snowman collector would make anyone smile. Very simple but very expressive! They look very mischievous! I like the snow swirls on the centre piece. Looking forward to seeing the finished project. 
I'm looking forward to getting more time painting time in the next few weeks. 
Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thank you all for your nice comments! Some days I don't get back here to check on them and I apologies for that.

I believe that excellent customer service goes a long, long way to the success of any business. The most important rule that I follow in this aspect (as I try to do in my everyday life) is to treat people fairly and treat them how you would want to be treated. Being kind and understanding costs nothing. I am not saying that I don't occasionally get exasperated with things or people, but I try to take a breath and step back and be courteous and helpful. Usually the effort is returned.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


My 1st thought after seeing the "Snowman Collector", was, the movie, "Bone Collector"............lol. That's how my mind works….. Always like seeing your creations. The crackle paint really brings things into another dimension.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *(One of) My Happy Place(s)*
> 
> I often hear from people how much they wish they could be like me every day and just scroll saw or paint all day, every day. While I know that I feel very fortunate to be doing what I am doing, that isn't always the case. Those of you who have been following me for any length of time realize that the actual scroll sawing or painting is only a small part of the process of owning your own business, and that those times are sometimes few and far between.
> 
> I am not complaining though, as the other things that I do on a daily basis are for the most part fun and interesting. Through my work I come into contact with countless creative people. Many have questions or need help in understanding something, and many others are an inspiration to me with their ideas, talent and creativity. All of them make me love what I do even more, and it is because of them that I continue to try to climb to a higher level.
> 
> As our little business continues to grow, the daily tasks of keeping things running smoothly also increase accordingly. I like to still send out each order personally. (Either myself or Keith) This gives us direct contact with our customers and we write a short message with each order so that they know we are available if they have any questions or issues with their patterns. In these days of automation, that is very important to us. Just yesterday I had more than one customer tell me that they truly appreciated our fast and personal service, and that it was a rare thing in these times. That is not only what will help us continue to grow, but it will also help educate us to our customers' needs and helps us to be a better company and make better patterns. It is part of the business that I want to continue as long as possible.
> 
> These administration tasks, along with the logistics of running a business do take time though. In addition to what I mentioned above, there are things like drawing and writing articles for the magazine as well as instructions that don't always allow us as much time as we like to do the actual cutting or painting of our projects. So every time I have the opportunity to do so, I feel that it is even more of a special day.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got to do some painting. I say "finally" because I had been trying to get to that point for the past several days (or was it weeks?) and there was always something that was more pressing that came up and I had to switch gears. I had been thinking about a new design that I am working on in collaboration with Terrye French for the Painting With Friends painting group that I have been designing with and I couldn't wait to get started on it.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware of it - "Painting With Friends" is a group of painters who are 'inspired' by Terrye French - an amazingly talented woman who seems to have endless ideas. How it works is Terrye sketches her idea and sends it to one of the several painters in the group. The painter then 'develops' it into a design and pattern in any way she likes. This is a marvelous opportunity not only to work with a fabulous designer, but to stretch our possibilities and creativity. Terrye comes up with the CUTEST ideas (mostly in the Primitive style) and we are encouraged to do just about ANYTHING we want with them.
> 
> When the project and pattern are complete, we market the pattern under the "Painting With Friends" label and split the proceeds. It is a win/win for everyone! I feel it is especially good for me, as I am more of a realistic type of painter and not a great 'cartoonist'. Terrye's wonderful and whimsical designs are so much fun to paint and it gives me a chance to develop that side of my creativity. I feel very privileged to be a member of this wonderful organization. The support and friendship and inspiration are just amazing! And Terrye's ideas are a wonderful springboard for us to develop our ideas. It is so much fun to see the different styles from the other artists in the group and how they interpret her drawings.
> 
> I had received the sketches for this project before I headed to Chicago. Between then and now, so much has had to be done and it kept being put on the back burner. I had an idea of what I wanted to do, but it was as if there was a fog and I couldn't quite envision the project finished. All the while when I was doing other things, this was in the back of my mind and I was thinking about which direction to take. I think that all happened for a reason. Little by little, as it came into focus I felt better and more secure about how I wanted to present it. By the time I first picked up the paint brush, I felt pretty sure where I was heading and things are so far going rather smoothly.
> 
> I took some sample photos as I painted yesterday. They aren't color corrected, but you will get the jest of things.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to make a sign board. In thinking how I could also offer the surface, I chose to make it in three pieces. With the high cost of postage, having it in sections would not only make it more palatable to mail, but it would also make the painting process easier as well.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day mapping out and preparing the surface. I wanted to make sure that everything would work right and good planning was a must. Finally in the late afternoon I got to actually sit down and paint!
> 
> I crackled the header and footer, and painted the background in a deep blue, with pearlized swirls of paint to resemble drifting 'snow':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have guessed from yesterday's post - it is a snowman themed project. This one is called "Snowman Collector."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Terrye's designs fun is the cute and whimsical details. The little snowman faces add a lot to the lettering, and make it fun and inviting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more details (for now!) of starts and (of course) the snowmen themselves are coated with glittery sparkles that don't show in the photograph. But it looks pretty good as a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now today the REAL fun begins - doing the main part of the drawing! As I sat at my table last night, I couldn't help but be happy. I took my time and experimented with several different color combinations on scraps of wood to make sure that when I painted on the actual piece it would come out as I envisioned it. Most people wouldn't think that I would have to TEST things, but even though I have been doing this a long time, I am never above testing things out to make sure. That pertains to both painting AND scroll sawing. It is only from experience that I learned that testing is a MUST. After several 'mishaps' and wasting time, it is the easiest way to make certain that you will have the result you want.
> 
> That is as far as I got before I called it a night. I wanted to be fresh when I continued on. So far though, so good. I am happy with how it is looking and encouraged at the prospect of what I will accomplish today.
> 
> I know I say it a lot, but I truly love what I do. It seems that every day is filled with fun and new adventures, and I don't take that for granted for even a minute.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Do something fun that will inspire not only yourself, but others around you as well. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Well, Roger - Maybe I will have to do a "Bone Collector" sign for Halloween!  Minds are good things!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Snowman Collector"*

This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.

Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.

Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!

The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.

I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.

But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.

I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.

The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"

In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"

I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:










I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.

I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!

I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):










Began to add shading . . .










And more details . . .










It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!










Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!










Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.

I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!

Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.

If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.

I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!

I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead. 

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


My, My you are such a wonderfully talented artist! That turned out ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL. Your pondering and hesitation in deciding how you wanted to attact this project paid off in spades. I'm sure other painters will gladly purchase this kit. As in military toasts the reply is "Hear; Hear!"


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


The one additional thing I wish I could do is paint. I am working on a project that will require that I do some. We will see.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thanks so much Russell! I must admit - I was "stumped" for a while. I thought about it all the time I went on our trip to Chicago and since then. I felt a little pressure - being new to the group and all - but I think it was pressure in a GOOD way and not a bad thing. It forced me to step up and push myself a bit harder, and get out of my comfort zone. I am so glad you like it! I am pleased with it too. Most important - I had FUN doing it.

Yep. I have a pretty sweet life! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Hi, Jerrell - one step at a time is what I always say! Start small and work your way up. EVERY project is just a series of small steps. Once you are on the path, you are going to have fun!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Good morning Sheila,
I really like the way that the project came together. Like Jerrell, I wish I could paint other than just solid colors! But I just don't have an artistic bone in my body.But I have made the sign boards for Kathie and other painters so I support the artists. 
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


This is beautiful Sheila. It turned out really nicely. I love the idea of the snow globes. The snowmen are so cute! I'll be looking out for the painting pattern!
Cold here again today but sunny. 
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you both Rick and Anna. Painting is really much easier than one would think. Like anything, if broken down into simple steps, it is easier to grasp the concept. I love painting, as I love color and the process to me is very relaxing. I hope you try it some day Rick. Anna - I know you will truly enjoy playing with it. 

Have a great Friday, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Those globes look like real globes… WowZa!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Snowman Collector"*
> 
> This past summer I had the privilege of joining an incredibly talented and inspiring painter named Terrye French in her group she formed called "Painting With Friends." When painting for the group, we are given rough line drawings or sketches that Terrye drew up and we are then invited to take the idea and run with it. We can develop it in any way we wish, and are encouraged to use our imagination and incorporate our own 'style' into it.
> 
> Once we paint it and make it into a packet, it goes into the Painting With Friends system and is presented on the PWF Blog and on the PWF Etsy shop. It is a wonderful experience to be a part of this group, as the talents of Terrye are endless and the friendship and camaraderie of all of those involved is uplifting and inspiring. This is a wonderful opportunity to expand not only my style and reach in the painting world, but also to forge new friendships with some absolutely lovely painters. It is a winning situation from every angle.
> 
> Those of you who read know that I have a lot of things on the go at any given moment. However, I wanted to join and participate in this group because I truly love to paint and it not only gave me the opportunity to justify some more painting for myself, but to be part of a larger group of enthusiastic artists who support and encourage each other. And only good things could come of that!
> 
> The design that I let you have a peek at in yesterdays' blog was one that I was working on from the Painting With Friends program. I had received the sketch from Terrye several weeks ago and in my mind I was trying to figure out the best way to present the idea. I was given some adorable snowman sketches along with the phrase "Snowman Collector" and needed to take it from there.
> 
> I must admit, at first I was a little confuzzled. Although I knew of many people who like to "collect" snowmen, I wasn't sure of the best way to show them AS a collection. I have seen many different projects of groups of snowmen, and while they were nice, they seemed more like a congregation of snowmen rather than a collection. I was a bit stumped.
> 
> But I had enough other things to do, so I changed gears and let the idea stew in my mind for a while.
> 
> I finally got in my head that I wanted some sort of sign board or plaque for the project. After all, while it would be nice to paint this on a box or basket lid, it would be very unlikely that you would be able to fit the "collection" in that object. The plaque was better, as it indicated that an entire area, room or even HOUSE could be what held the collection. So plaque it was.
> 
> The next step was to make these three snowmen look like they were part of a "collection." That was the tough part. How the heck would we depict them as "collectibles?"
> 
> In my travels on the web and my recent trip to the USA and Halifax, we visited many shops that had Christmas decorations and trinkets. Among my favorite items in the shops were the beautiful snow globes that you sat on a desk or coffee table or mantle. To me, it appeared that each one told a story. I remember having them as a child as well, with the cute little plastic reindeer and sled and the floating white snow. After thinking about these wonderful memories, I knew I had my binding theme for my "collection!"
> 
> I made the sign board in three parts, as I had shown yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make it in three pieces because not only was it easier to cut, but it was also easier and cheaper to ship the pieces, as I plan to sell the surfaces to the painters for this item from my site. After all - why make it so you have to spend a fortune to ship it? I think that because of this type of construction, I should be able to mail it much easier and cost effectively.
> 
> I now had a blank canvas to paint the snowmen. I had painted the background using deep blues and frosty wisps which made it look "snowy". It was the perfect backdrop for the snow globes!
> 
> I based in the snowmen (these pictures are slightly skewed!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Began to add shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more details . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was then time to make the "globes." For that I used a wonderful sparkle product from JoSonja called "Opal Dust" which had CHUNKS of iridescent glitter floating in a clear base. It really made it look like they were floating in water with "snow" falling down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added more details to the bases, as well as some swirling snow around the bases and some stenciled sparkling snowflakes. I really love how the plaque turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these pictures are not color corrected at all. They are just snapshots I took along the way when designing. I will be taking better presentation pictures, as well as have better step-by-step pictures that will be included in the pattern packet.
> 
> I like these so much, that I think I am also going to offer wood kits for the snow globe pieces so that if people wish, they could make the snow globes as stand alone ornaments. That will really make them FUN! and versatile!
> 
> Today I will be working on the written instructions for the Spring Chicks project that I did a couple of weeks ago, along with the accompanying article for stenciling that will be featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I can then come back and work on the written instructions for this piece, as several people have asked me when it will be ready to sell. My hopes are to get it done for our site update early next week.
> 
> If you want to receive our newsletter which announces all of our new products, you can join our Mailing List and sign up.
> 
> I really am having a great time working with the Painting With Friends group! Terrye is so wonderfully talented and having her drawings as a springboard for my own thoughts is a wonderful way for me to explore an area of painting that I otherwise would have trouble with. Her inspiration is amazing and he willingness to share her talent so freely with her fellow artists is a gift to us all!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this "Snowman Collection" pattern come to life. It just goes to show that working together with others can be a really wonderful thing where everyone involved comes ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thanks, Roger! They look even nicer in person. It was hard to photograph them correctly because they were so "sparkly"!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Time Machine of Designing*

I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.

This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.

I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.

But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.

The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:










It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.










And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.

While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.

In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.



















I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.

I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.

But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.

So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.

It's all good.

With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.

I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.

I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Time Machine of Designing*
> 
> I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.
> 
> This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.
> 
> I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.
> 
> But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.
> 
> While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.
> 
> In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.
> 
> I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.
> 
> But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.
> 
> So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


Wishing you a great day - sitting at home with snow, sleet and ice all over the Dallas TX area


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Time Machine of Designing*
> 
> I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.
> 
> This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.
> 
> I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.
> 
> But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.
> 
> While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.
> 
> In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.
> 
> I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.
> 
> But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.
> 
> So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


We have rain and fog here in Nova Scotia, Jerrell! I hope you have a great day as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Time Machine of Designing*
> 
> I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.
> 
> This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.
> 
> I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.
> 
> But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.
> 
> While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.
> 
> In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.
> 
> I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.
> 
> But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.
> 
> So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


And we have have beautiful sunny skies with very cold temperatures! It does make the evenings stay brighter longer.

Snow globe ornaments! I'm in! Between the damask ornaments, the snow globe ornaments and some others that I didn't get to this year, I will have lots to work on in the New Year! I'm hoping for an early Spring.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Time Machine of Designing*
> 
> I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.
> 
> This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.
> 
> I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.
> 
> But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.
> 
> While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.
> 
> In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.
> 
> I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.
> 
> But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.
> 
> So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


Good day Anna! Again, I didn't make it back here to lumberjocks last evening. I apologize for that!

I really like the concept of snow globe ornaments. You can add just about anything in them. That JoSonja Opal Dust makes them look like they are in water, too!

So much fun to be had! I am glad I am keeping you busy! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Time Machine of Designing*
> 
> I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.
> 
> This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.
> 
> I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.
> 
> But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.
> 
> While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.
> 
> In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.
> 
> I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.
> 
> But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.
> 
> So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


I definitely have spring on my mind lookin out the window at the frozen everything and snow, etc. Yuck! I can't wait till spring.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Time Machine of Designing*
> 
> I had to switch gears yesterday and jump from snowmen and snow globes to chicks and spring colors. I suppose that is part of what I really enjoy about my job - I am never working on anything long enough to be 'bored' with it.
> 
> This is truly an exciting time of year for me. I know that I can say that just about any time of year, but with the holiday season upon us, it seems that I am working on more projects and directions and the days pass by very quickly. I am sure that part of the reason the days seem so short is because we are approaching the time of year where we have the least amount of daylight. It begins to get dark somewhere between 4pm and 5pm in my part of the world and it certainly makes me feel as if the day is over sooner.
> 
> I never really mind the darkness though, as I usually have my little tree sitting in the corner of my main room and I enjoy the pretty glow it emits. It reminds me of Christmases past, when I lived in Chicago and used to attend after school tumbling and dance lessons at the local park district. By the time the classes ended (usually around 5pm) we would walk home together through the south side streets of the city and enjoy the beautiful decorations that the neighbors had put up for the season. We were around 10 years old then, and many times my girlfriends and I would stop at houses and sing Christmas carols along the way (we were all in chorus together). We would be bundled up like Eskimos and didn't mind the snow and cold one bit. It made the hot chocolate that awaited us when we returned home taste even better. It is memories such as these that I associate with the cold and dark winter nights, and to me they are warm and comforting.
> 
> But working in the world of publishing has a way of rocketing me from one season to the next in the blink of an eye. For as the soft Christmas music plays in the background, I have been busy working on finishing up a project that I designed for the March issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine.
> 
> The project is one I called "Spring Chick Word Art" and it consists of a block letter vignette which spells the word "Spring" as well as two delightful and cheery chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem funny, but in the midst of working with the deep, rich colors of Christmas, making a project that uses bright and cheerful pastels is quite refreshing. I not only applied paint to the faces of these letters, but I also played around with a fun stenciling technique to add some elegance and interest. I really think it made a difference in the overall look of the project and made it look finished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chicks! They came out so cute and funny! It was truly something that made me smile.
> 
> While I had designed the project a couple of weeks ago, the time has come for the instructions to be at the magazine offices to get them ready for printing. The magazines work far ahead, as it takes a bit of time for them to lay out the articles and get things to the printer in order for it to be ready for delivery on time. We work far ahead on things and are usually about 4-6 months ahead of the actual subscription date. Since I often change things in the course of creating the project, I seldom write the instructions until after it is completely built. While in a perfect world that would happen immediately when I finish, the reality of things is that I move on to other projects and later on come back to what I had submitted several weeks before to write the instructions. This was the case here.
> 
> In addition to the project itself, I am also going to be contributing an article on using stencils as a decorating technique for our woodworking projects. This easy technique can make a huge difference in the appearance of the project, yet requires little artistic skill and cost. It is not only fast and easy, but it also has a really beautiful results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show our readers just how fun and easy it is to use this process, and the article does just that.
> 
> I am also thinking that I may make a short video that people can refer to as well. While explaining in print is good, it always is nice to have a video reference where others can see things done in real time and really understand the process. I am leaning toward doing that this weekend.
> 
> But for the most part, I am done with my writing and besides a little fine tuning on the article, it is ready for submission. I spent much of the day yesterday as well as the evening finishing things up.
> 
> So today I get to come back through my time machine and I will be once again working on Snowmen. I have had a tremendously positive response to my project (Snowman Collector) that I showed in yesterday's post and the next step with that is to cut out and create the accompanying snow globe snowman ornaments that will be offered with the pattern. This will not only work well for the cover photograph of the pattern, but it will allow me to recreate the project and take some step-by-step instructional photographs along the way. I hope to have the pattern for this project completed over the weekend, as we are due to have another update on our site and also send out another newsletter.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> With that in mind, I had better get started. I have an early appointment and then I need to get busy on the other things mention. Before I know it, the day will be over.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. As we move through December, it is fun to see what everyone is up to. I have so many wonderfully creative friends, and they all seem to be kicking it into high gear, trying to get their gifts completed for the holidays.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day. Happy Friday!


I am sorry Roger - I love the winter! I love all the seasons and spring is probably my least favorite because of all the mud and cold rain. But I get through it and I have fun no matter what! 

It will be here before you know it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Re-painting Designs to Create the Pattern*

I had a wonderful fun and relaxing day yesterday. Although - my idea of 'relaxing' may not be what you are used to seeing.

I had an early dentists' appointment. The tooth he fixed a couple of weeks ago was having some issues and he needed to do an adjustment on it. I do have a great dentist and he always seems to get me in quickly when I need him. This wasn't an emergency though and I had called a couple of days ago and he was able to see me early yesterday. I was happy but unsure if he would have to freeze the tooth again which would certainly affect my day. He didn't have to freeze it though and was able to fix things up painlessly without too much disruption to my day.

I got home and did a quick cleaning. Since I live in a small place, it is very easy for even a little 'clutter' to add up to chaos. I like to work in a clean environment and feel that I do my best when I do so. Fortunately, I am in the habit of keeping things picked up pretty much and while I won't go as far as to say it is never messy, it wasn't too bad of a task.

I was then ready to dig in.

The project of the day was to re-paint the main pieces from the "Snowman Collector" project that I completed a couple of days ago:










I loved how the project came out, but I wanted to re-paint the three snow globes to take some step-by-step photos for the pattern pack. This way, things would be broken into smaller steps so that even newer painters could enjoy and complete the project.

Besides - I thought that offering the wood pieces to make these three snow globes into ornaments on their own would be a wonderful idea. The snow globes are three different sizes and besides the snowies shown here, they could accommodate just about anything you can think of.

I will be offering the pre-cut wood kit for the sign, as well as a pre-cut wood kit for the snow globes which will contain six pieces - two of each size - so people can make ornaments as well.

While this may seem like another "make work" project that Keith sometimes accuses me of doing, there is truly a rhyme and reason behind it.

When I design a new painting projects - in painting it for the first time, I am kind of 'winging it'. I don't always have a clear vision as to what colors I am going to use or how the final piece will come out. Because of this, it makes it difficult for me to show some orderly steps in recreating it - which is the entire purpose of the pattern.

Once I paint it and it is to my liking, I like to repaint at least the main part of the design so that I can put things in a logical order and also take some pictures along the way. I find that it is very helpful to those who are newer to painting to have these available, and it is even nice for those who have been painting for a while. That way if they ever want to teach the piece, the steps are for the most part already there.

I always look at my pattern packets as "lessons". If people want only line work, then they can just take snapshots off the computer for finished projects and go from there. I realize that many people do that, and I found that fighting that battle is a waste of my time. Where there is a will, there is always a way and the energy I would need to spend to combat it would probably just take me away from creating even more. And then, as I have said in the past, all I would need is one customer to post a head on photo of their finished project and all the jig is up. So I try not to think of that and let those who take patterns off of the net in that manner deal with their own conscious.

So what I like to do is make my patterns have more value to my customers than just "line work." I like to give some tips on techniques and products that they may not know about and guide them through the process - be it a woodworking pattern or a painting one. I also try to keep my costs down so that people think they receive a good value when they buy one of my packets. All of my painting packets include several color pictures which help people achieve the results they want. I have heard over and over from customers who appreciate this, and I am sure it is why our little business is growing.

To me, a huge part of designing is sharing knowledge. It is something that I believe in and I truly strive to do the best job of sharing that I can. It may seem like I am doing a lot of extra or unnecessary work, but I know that when I put a new packet out there, I am offering the best lesson that I can. It is a standard that I set for myself.

Sorry to get off on a tangent, but things like this are very important to me. There are times when I feel that developing a new project and pattern packet take me longer than most people, but when I look back on the results of my work, I am happy with what I see. I am a firm believer in "quality over quantity" and I believe that having high quality work is what will bring my customers back over and over again.

So I spent the day re-painting the little snow globes and taking pictures along the way. It is fun to see the transformation.




























It also helps me remember exactly how I did things. When writing the instructions, I often refer to my own photos so I don't miss any steps.

So that is where we are at today. I have to do some writing and create the packet for this project, as well as another project that I am preparing for our next website update which will be Monday. Even though it seems like we just had one, Keith has four additional pattern and I have I think three to add. Keith is also working on a completely new catalog of our designs, which is a big task in itself. So I suppose we are pretty busy!

I awoke to a light layer of snow here this morning. I saw it coming, as everyone in North America seemed to be talking about the snow and ice they received yesterday. We don't (I believe) have the ice problem though, and it is pretty and quiet out now.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. It has been such a pleasure to see all my creative friends decorating and making things for the holidays. It seems like everyone is in "elf mode"!

I wish you all a great day today! I hope you accomplish all you want to do, but most importantly, I hope you all have FUN!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Re-painting Designs to Create the Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful fun and relaxing day yesterday. Although - my idea of 'relaxing' may not be what you are used to seeing.
> 
> I had an early dentists' appointment. The tooth he fixed a couple of weeks ago was having some issues and he needed to do an adjustment on it. I do have a great dentist and he always seems to get me in quickly when I need him. This wasn't an emergency though and I had called a couple of days ago and he was able to see me early yesterday. I was happy but unsure if he would have to freeze the tooth again which would certainly affect my day. He didn't have to freeze it though and was able to fix things up painlessly without too much disruption to my day.
> 
> I got home and did a quick cleaning. Since I live in a small place, it is very easy for even a little 'clutter' to add up to chaos. I like to work in a clean environment and feel that I do my best when I do so. Fortunately, I am in the habit of keeping things picked up pretty much and while I won't go as far as to say it is never messy, it wasn't too bad of a task.
> 
> I was then ready to dig in.
> 
> The project of the day was to re-paint the main pieces from the "Snowman Collector" project that I completed a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how the project came out, but I wanted to re-paint the three snow globes to take some step-by-step photos for the pattern pack. This way, things would be broken into smaller steps so that even newer painters could enjoy and complete the project.
> 
> Besides - I thought that offering the wood pieces to make these three snow globes into ornaments on their own would be a wonderful idea. The snow globes are three different sizes and besides the snowies shown here, they could accommodate just about anything you can think of.
> 
> I will be offering the pre-cut wood kit for the sign, as well as a pre-cut wood kit for the snow globes which will contain six pieces - two of each size - so people can make ornaments as well.
> 
> While this may seem like another "make work" project that Keith sometimes accuses me of doing, there is truly a rhyme and reason behind it.
> 
> When I design a new painting projects - in painting it for the first time, I am kind of 'winging it'. I don't always have a clear vision as to what colors I am going to use or how the final piece will come out. Because of this, it makes it difficult for me to show some orderly steps in recreating it - which is the entire purpose of the pattern.
> 
> Once I paint it and it is to my liking, I like to repaint at least the main part of the design so that I can put things in a logical order and also take some pictures along the way. I find that it is very helpful to those who are newer to painting to have these available, and it is even nice for those who have been painting for a while. That way if they ever want to teach the piece, the steps are for the most part already there.
> 
> I always look at my pattern packets as "lessons". If people want only line work, then they can just take snapshots off the computer for finished projects and go from there. I realize that many people do that, and I found that fighting that battle is a waste of my time. Where there is a will, there is always a way and the energy I would need to spend to combat it would probably just take me away from creating even more. And then, as I have said in the past, all I would need is one customer to post a head on photo of their finished project and all the jig is up. So I try not to think of that and let those who take patterns off of the net in that manner deal with their own conscious.
> 
> So what I like to do is make my patterns have more value to my customers than just "line work." I like to give some tips on techniques and products that they may not know about and guide them through the process - be it a woodworking pattern or a painting one. I also try to keep my costs down so that people think they receive a good value when they buy one of my packets. All of my painting packets include several color pictures which help people achieve the results they want. I have heard over and over from customers who appreciate this, and I am sure it is why our little business is growing.
> 
> To me, a huge part of designing is sharing knowledge. It is something that I believe in and I truly strive to do the best job of sharing that I can. It may seem like I am doing a lot of extra or unnecessary work, but I know that when I put a new packet out there, I am offering the best lesson that I can. It is a standard that I set for myself.
> 
> Sorry to get off on a tangent, but things like this are very important to me. There are times when I feel that developing a new project and pattern packet take me longer than most people, but when I look back on the results of my work, I am happy with what I see. I am a firm believer in "quality over quantity" and I believe that having high quality work is what will bring my customers back over and over again.
> 
> So I spent the day re-painting the little snow globes and taking pictures along the way. It is fun to see the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also helps me remember exactly how I did things. When writing the instructions, I often refer to my own photos so I don't miss any steps.
> 
> So that is where we are at today. I have to do some writing and create the packet for this project, as well as another project that I am preparing for our next website update which will be Monday. Even though it seems like we just had one, Keith has four additional pattern and I have I think three to add. Keith is also working on a completely new catalog of our designs, which is a big task in itself. So I suppose we are pretty busy!
> 
> I awoke to a light layer of snow here this morning. I saw it coming, as everyone in North America seemed to be talking about the snow and ice they received yesterday. We don't (I believe) have the ice problem though, and it is pretty and quiet out now.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. It has been such a pleasure to see all my creative friends decorating and making things for the holidays. It seems like everyone is in "elf mode"!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today! I hope you accomplish all you want to do, but most importantly, I hope you all have FUN!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


These are so cute! I can also see them painted on glass ball tree decorations. I think they could also be made into gift tags or place settings with the guests' names painted on the stand bit just below the globe. They would make a nice take home decoration for the guests. 
Still very cold and sunny here today -5 degrees C. We are not used to these temperatures! We can't complain though when looking at what the rest of the country and Europe is gong through.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Re-painting Designs to Create the Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful fun and relaxing day yesterday. Although - my idea of 'relaxing' may not be what you are used to seeing.
> 
> I had an early dentists' appointment. The tooth he fixed a couple of weeks ago was having some issues and he needed to do an adjustment on it. I do have a great dentist and he always seems to get me in quickly when I need him. This wasn't an emergency though and I had called a couple of days ago and he was able to see me early yesterday. I was happy but unsure if he would have to freeze the tooth again which would certainly affect my day. He didn't have to freeze it though and was able to fix things up painlessly without too much disruption to my day.
> 
> I got home and did a quick cleaning. Since I live in a small place, it is very easy for even a little 'clutter' to add up to chaos. I like to work in a clean environment and feel that I do my best when I do so. Fortunately, I am in the habit of keeping things picked up pretty much and while I won't go as far as to say it is never messy, it wasn't too bad of a task.
> 
> I was then ready to dig in.
> 
> The project of the day was to re-paint the main pieces from the "Snowman Collector" project that I completed a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how the project came out, but I wanted to re-paint the three snow globes to take some step-by-step photos for the pattern pack. This way, things would be broken into smaller steps so that even newer painters could enjoy and complete the project.
> 
> Besides - I thought that offering the wood pieces to make these three snow globes into ornaments on their own would be a wonderful idea. The snow globes are three different sizes and besides the snowies shown here, they could accommodate just about anything you can think of.
> 
> I will be offering the pre-cut wood kit for the sign, as well as a pre-cut wood kit for the snow globes which will contain six pieces - two of each size - so people can make ornaments as well.
> 
> While this may seem like another "make work" project that Keith sometimes accuses me of doing, there is truly a rhyme and reason behind it.
> 
> When I design a new painting projects - in painting it for the first time, I am kind of 'winging it'. I don't always have a clear vision as to what colors I am going to use or how the final piece will come out. Because of this, it makes it difficult for me to show some orderly steps in recreating it - which is the entire purpose of the pattern.
> 
> Once I paint it and it is to my liking, I like to repaint at least the main part of the design so that I can put things in a logical order and also take some pictures along the way. I find that it is very helpful to those who are newer to painting to have these available, and it is even nice for those who have been painting for a while. That way if they ever want to teach the piece, the steps are for the most part already there.
> 
> I always look at my pattern packets as "lessons". If people want only line work, then they can just take snapshots off the computer for finished projects and go from there. I realize that many people do that, and I found that fighting that battle is a waste of my time. Where there is a will, there is always a way and the energy I would need to spend to combat it would probably just take me away from creating even more. And then, as I have said in the past, all I would need is one customer to post a head on photo of their finished project and all the jig is up. So I try not to think of that and let those who take patterns off of the net in that manner deal with their own conscious.
> 
> So what I like to do is make my patterns have more value to my customers than just "line work." I like to give some tips on techniques and products that they may not know about and guide them through the process - be it a woodworking pattern or a painting one. I also try to keep my costs down so that people think they receive a good value when they buy one of my packets. All of my painting packets include several color pictures which help people achieve the results they want. I have heard over and over from customers who appreciate this, and I am sure it is why our little business is growing.
> 
> To me, a huge part of designing is sharing knowledge. It is something that I believe in and I truly strive to do the best job of sharing that I can. It may seem like I am doing a lot of extra or unnecessary work, but I know that when I put a new packet out there, I am offering the best lesson that I can. It is a standard that I set for myself.
> 
> Sorry to get off on a tangent, but things like this are very important to me. There are times when I feel that developing a new project and pattern packet take me longer than most people, but when I look back on the results of my work, I am happy with what I see. I am a firm believer in "quality over quantity" and I believe that having high quality work is what will bring my customers back over and over again.
> 
> So I spent the day re-painting the little snow globes and taking pictures along the way. It is fun to see the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also helps me remember exactly how I did things. When writing the instructions, I often refer to my own photos so I don't miss any steps.
> 
> So that is where we are at today. I have to do some writing and create the packet for this project, as well as another project that I am preparing for our next website update which will be Monday. Even though it seems like we just had one, Keith has four additional pattern and I have I think three to add. Keith is also working on a completely new catalog of our designs, which is a big task in itself. So I suppose we are pretty busy!
> 
> I awoke to a light layer of snow here this morning. I saw it coming, as everyone in North America seemed to be talking about the snow and ice they received yesterday. We don't (I believe) have the ice problem though, and it is pretty and quiet out now.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. It has been such a pleasure to see all my creative friends decorating and making things for the holidays. It seems like everyone is in "elf mode"!
> 
> I wish you all a great day today! I hope you accomplish all you want to do, but most importantly, I hope you all have FUN!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you Anna! I am sorry that I haven't been responding to comments until late in the day. My days have been full with preparing for the holidays as well as the usual deadlines. I do love hearing from you though. 

Here it is getting cooler, but still no snow. There was a dusting on the ground yesterday, but that melted by noon. I know many people won't want to hear this, but I don't really mind the cold or snow. I love having four seasons and I enjoy each of them for different reasons.

I hope you have a lovely day today (Sunday). Enjoy your indoor work. And thanks for the nice comment on the project. I really like it myself and it is turning out nice. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Free Scroll Saw Pattern and a Contest*

I spent much of the day yesterday preparing and writing pattern packets. I am just about done today, but I have a couple of 're-takes' on some of the photographs. Then I will be good to go.

After that, I plan on doing some "elf things" around here that I can't really talk about. Some of the recipients of what I am doing stop in here from time to time to read and I don't want to ruin the surprise. So I have to lay low.

This puts me in a little bit of dilemma. It leaves me (for today at least) with little to talk about in regards to what I am working on. But being around such creative people, I have some other news from therm to share with you that may be of interest. So I will do just that.

First of all, in reading Steve Good's blog yesterday, I saw something that I felt was very nice. Sue Mey - a very talented scroll saw designer - posted a free portrait-style pattern of Nelson Mandela that she created. The pattern is on her web site and the link to it is HERE.










Sue lives in South Africa and I am sure Mr. Mandela had great influence over her. Yesterday Sue posted this thoughful dedication to him:

Nelson Mandela, also known by his clan name "Madiba", one of the world's most revered statesmen, has passed away at the age of 95. Jailed for 27 years, he emerged in 1990 to become South Africa's first black president four years later and to play a leading role in the drive for peace in other spheres of conflict. He won the Nobel Peace Prize in 1993. He continued traveling the world, meeting leaders, attending conferences and collecting awards after stepping down as president in 1999. He was also involved in peace negotiations in the Democratic Republic of Congo, Burundi and other countries in Africa and elsewhere. After his official retirement, his public appearances were mostly connected with the work of the Mandela Foundation, a charitable fund that he founded. The fight against Aids was one of Mandela's primary concerns and he used his gravitas to raise awareness about the issue on the global stage. In 2004, at the age of 85, Mr Mandela retired from public life to spend more time with his family and friends and engage in "quiet reflection". In November 2009, Mandela's contributions to world freedom were rewarded with a unique gesture by the United Nations General Assembly. The body announced that his birthday, 18 July, would be known as Mandela Day. On his 89th birthday, he formed 'The Elders', a group of leading world figures, to offer their expertise and guidance "to tackle some of the world's toughest problems". He also played a key role in the decision to let South Africa host the 2010 football World Cup and appeared at the closing ceremony. His charisma, self-deprecating sense of humor and lack of bitterness over his harsh treatment, as well as his amazing life story, explain his extraordinary global appeal. I made this pattern from a public domain photo of Madiba in one of his bright and highly patterned print shirts that became known as a 'Madiba shirt'.

Sue Mey

I thought this was a beautiful way to honor someone who was filled with so much kindness and integrity. Feel free to visit Sue's site for some other beautiful scroll saw patterns as well. Her site is filled with great designs and I have long admired her talents. Thank you, Sue for allowing me to share this.

Another site that I visit frequently is having a fun contest. Brenda Griffith is the owner of her company "The Rusty Thimble", which creates fun and whimsical Primitive style pieces. Brenda makes dolls, ornaments, and all types of darling Primitive objects that are so darn cute, you just can't help but smile.

You can visit Brenda's BLOG POST for details on how to enter and see the prizes. Below is an example of one the darling dolls that she sells on Etsy.










Winter Christmas Snow Lady - Available at Brenda's Etsy Store

Each piece is hand created from start to finish, and no two are the same. I have ordered a piece from her recently, and I hear he is "in transport" for him to come and live here with me in Nova Scotia. I am sure that you will be seeing more of him in the future, as I have some wonderful things planned.

Brenda is currently holding a special promotion for a giveaway for some of her items and some gift certificates to her site. All you need to do is post a comment on her blog or share her post for an entry. I think that promotions like this are a great way to "get the word out" about small companies such as these and help them grow.

Small companies such as Brenda's which offer lovingly hand-made items are places I LOVE to promote and do business with. I find that supporting local businesses such as this is a great way to do our part in helping these individuals and helping our local economies as well. Buying from them instead of buying cheap imports will not only help strengthen our economy - but the things we buy from them will be something that we can treasure for a lifetime. I really think that we can change things one purchase at a time. It all adds up, and if we each do a small thing to help keep manufacturing at home, over time it will make a big impact.

I love promoting the small businesses of my many artistic friends. As time goes on, I meet more and more people who are so wonderfully talented and are trying to make it on their own. I know many woodworkers, painters, people who sew and even people who make soap who make absolutely wonderful things and put their hearts and souls into what they do. I LOVE giving their items as gifts, as they are each unique and something that people can't get anywhere else.

I think I am going to take one day a week to promote home businesses here on my blog. Since most of you who read here are creative people, I think that it will be fun for you to see other creative people's work and perhaps consider them the next time you are shopping for something special. I may also include suppliers, as I am constantly being asked where to get supplies for some of the items I make. While some of these companies are larger manufactures, I will throw them in the mix every now and then if necessary.

I believe we need to support each other as craftspeople and designers. In order to keep the crafting industry strong, it is important that we look to our fellow crafters for personal and unique items and gifts. If we each bought even one additional gift from a local crafter or shop this Christmas and Holiday season, it will make a difference. Those items add up and together we can turn the tides and boost our own local economies. One purchase at a time.

I plan to finish up my pattern packets today. I then am going to do some things around my house here that I can't really share. It is cold outside here in Nova Scotia, and while we don't have any snow yet, it looks as if we may have some before the day is out. I have a nice roast beef to pop in the oven today and I look forward to having a great creative day. I wish you one as well.

Have a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*

As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.

But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.

Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.

I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!

You would be amazed at the nice things that I found! 

Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.

Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.

I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!

It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.

The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:










And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.










I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:










The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:










And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.










I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see. 

As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.

It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.

The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!

I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.

Funny how getting older does that to you.

So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.










I wish you all a very happy Monday.


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


That's precious!

And your painting is fantastic as well.

I'm getting "older" as well and while I don't really NEED anything for the Holidays, I most certainly WANT things - even if it's a new tube of scrollsaw blades or #60 drill bits. It's fun to give relatives and friends a list of things that they have NO idea what the things are. Just to hear them go "uh…......Okay…....sure" when they read your list of stuff you wish. ;-)

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


WOW! Absolutely Beautiful, you are so very very creative. I'm not very artistic, but I certainly appreciate the fine works of others. I do recognize balance, position, shading, attitude and such, but just don't draw or paint well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


Thank you both. But as I mentioned, this wasn't my design. I painted it from an instruction book by Debbie Mitchell, who designed several books starring these darling bears. I do like how it came out though. Debbie's designs were some of the first that I attempted as a painter and they certainly inspired me to continue painting.

I really appreciate your nice comments and I am glad you enjoy the bears. 

Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


Sheila, Some 20 years ago when my wife was kinda heavy into scrolling, she made sereral sets, we still have six or seven , of reindeer about 3" high from red cedar 1/4" thick. One of the four in the set has slipped on the ice and is facing you on his butt, feet askew., another ihas also slipped and fallen, but as the legs are tword the front to hold it erect you are looking at end grain and it has faces you with an eye on each side, one is a side view looking ahead another is side view with face facing you. All have hemisphere eyes that are glued on; the legs are cut seperately and glued on she painted the hooves and antlers on each and added small red bows. Thease sets come out every Christmas season right after Thanksgiving and are some of my favorite of her many hand crafted decorations. I feel certain she copied the set frol a scrolling document but you may consider a take off on this idea since you scroll and paint. Just a thought.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


Your painting skills are fantastic as are your scrolling, scrollgirl.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


Oh how cute! Beautifully painted. I have some painting books by Debbie Mitchell and I really like her work. I should go through my library of painting books and get inspired! 
All I want for Christmas is TIME! 
Enjoy your evening. Our first snow fell today. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Doing Something for Myself - "Reaching for the Stars" Tree Topper*
> 
> As a "professional designer" and a craft person, it seems as if I am always creating things for someone else. Be it the magazine, items to sell, or gifts to others, it has been somewhat of a struggle for me to be able to justify taking some time to make some fun projects that I want to keep for myself. Especially at this time of year.
> 
> But when I changed over my little "all season" tree to a Christmas theme last week, I noticed that I didn't have any type of star or ornament that would make a suitable topper. It looked nice, but the top of the tree was . . . well . . . "NAKED" and I felt it really took away from the overall look.
> 
> Every time I entered the store, I looked through the Christmas displays to see if I could find anything suitable. while they had some nice things, they had nothing that would really look nice or go with this year's "theme" that I decided to make my tree.
> 
> I had recently done a massive organization of all of my things that were in storage. Since we have a small place, we keep a lot of our storage in Keith's mom's basement. She only lives about ten minutes away from us and it is a nice excuse to stop over and visit more often. But from me moving a couple of times, things there were in disarray and I found I was holding on to far more stuff than I needed. A few weeks ago, we spent the afternoon sorting through things and I really pared down things a great deal. Now everything is in a large plastic container. I have one for each season/holiday which includes all of my decorations for that time of year. It really makes it fast and simple to switch things out. AND - you don't forget anything either!
> 
> You would be amazed at the nice things that I found!
> 
> Among them was a set of "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted long ago. The design is by Debbie Mitchell - a tole painting designer that I admired much when I started out painting. I had all of her books and loved all of her designs.
> 
> Since I had five or six of her ornaments painted, I figured that I would use them on my tree this Christmas season. (I will show pictures of the finished tree tomorrow, as I have several pictures to show here today already.) I also remembered that one of her books had a design for a teddy bear tree topper that would be perfect for the tree.
> 
> I worked hard this week and stayed up late writing and working because I needed to reach a certain point in my work so I could justify taking the day Sunday to actually paint something for myself. I was please when I had met my goal Saturday night because I knew that the entire day Sunday would be mine to do as I pleased - guilt free. It is rare that this occurs, but I NEED to do it more!
> 
> It felt great to follow another's design instead of having to figure things out myself. It isn't that I mind designing at all - in fact I LOVE it, but it is very relaxing to be able to do something according to someone else's directions and not have to think too much! It turns out that I kind of do my own thing anyway, but the general idea is in front of me and it makes for a very fun and relaxing day.
> 
> The Star Tree Topper consisted of a pretty gold star with a little boy bear climbing over the top and a girl bear hanging on the bottom. Both of them had darling jammies on which I always find fun to paint. They reminded me of the saying "reaching for the stars" and perhaps that is part of why I liked the design so much. I got them base coated and began the shading on the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they only took me a couple of hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a beautiful ribbon in the center of the star, which also doubles as a way to attach it to the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy bear has a real bell on his hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little girl is carrying a string of bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take lots of pictures of my tree, but I didn't want to inundate you all with too many pictures at once. I will certainly post them tomorrow for you all to see.
> 
> As I sat and painted, in my cozy little place, I couldn't help but feel how fortunate I am. All the work of organizing our shop and home really set me at peace. Our business is having its best year ever. I have so many wonderful and creative friends that share our love of art, woodworking and painting. We have our health. We are not in 'want' of anything.
> 
> It's good to feel this content with my life. I am very grateful for my family and my friends that I have met in person, and those I have met through my blog here and through my art.
> 
> The best part is that I have what seems like a million other ideas for fun projects - both painting and scroll sawing - and I look forward to sharing them all with you!
> 
> I have had some people ask me what I want for Christmas and I can honestly say "nothing." I am truly happy with what I have and the life I live, and I can't think of anything else that would make me happy. It is a great place to be, and I appreciate it so much because it wasn't always this way. Several years ago I was going through some very difficult times and things looks very bleak for me. But I learned how to get myself out of the hole I dug for myself and I am happy that those days are behind me. I don't regret them though, as they are good reminders of how things can be, and they certainly make me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Funny how getting older does that to you.
> 
> So I will end for today with this thought. Remember that you need to take care of yourself. If you don't, you won't be able to care for those around you. We need to feel content and happy with ourselves in order to be our best. And never stop reaching for your own star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Monday.


Thank you Anna! I would love to see something that you painted by her design. They are really fun.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Update to Our Site! *

Even though Keith and I usually don't feel like we are adding a lot of new patterns, it seems that our product line is growing by leaps and bounds. Our "loose" goal is to put out a newsletter about twice a month introducing our new designs and letting people know what we are up to and while I thought that would be something that would be difficult to maintain, I find that the newsletter are never short of new items or announcements. I guess we are both pretty busy.

I realize that many of you don't see Keith's new things if you don't subscribe to our Mailing List (you should do that!) so I will show them here. His work is really amazing and I find he just gets better and better!

Since his filigree ornaments are so popular, he designed two new sets that are not only suitable for Christmas, but can be used after the holiday season.

The SLDK340 Filigree Instrument Ornaments would be a wonderful gift for a music or band teacher, someone in a choir, or anyone who plays a particular instrument. I think they would even look nice as a theme for a small tree or placed on a wreath, or made larger as wall hangings. There are lots of ways to use this design, even after Christmas! 









Another filigree pattern that Keith designed is this set of fun and frilly snowman. (SLDK345 Filigree Snowmen Ornament Pattern) Again - they are great for after Christmas decorating when the house looks so empty after taking all the Christmas stuff down. I think that is why so many people get sad in January. They pack up all the festivities and everything is "blah" until spring. I always LOVE "Winter" themed decorations because they brighten up those cold snowy days.










Keith also designed a nice set of Christmas Tealight Candle Holders (SLDK346) that are quick and easy to make, but will make a wonderful little add-on gift or a small gift for someone special that you want to remember. He put all three designs in one pattern packet so you can make just one holder or the entire set. I think they are cute and they are already selling really well on the site.










As a non-holiday item, Keith designed this beautiful Happily Ever After Plaque or Frame Not only would the plaque be suitable for a wedding or anniversary gift, but it would also be nice as a housewarming or family gift as well. There are two options for the plaque included with the pattern - with and without a photograph - and both are really attractive.










As for my own new patterns, I am finally able to release this cool SLD441 Snowflake Damask Self-Framing Plaque. I think it is one of my all time favorite of the popular Damask plaques and I plan to make two more plaques to go with it in the very near future. As with the other plaques like this, I offered a variety of finishing options using some cool DecoArt products and/or crystal rhinestones. It was really fun to make and I think it will be nice to keep it up until spring.










I also am offering this simple set of Musical Note Ornaments that are nice and easy to cut. I had several requests for a pattern set such as this, and they will be great to use in several different ways.










Finally, I am offering the pattern that I have been working on this past week - PWF02 Snowman Collector Painting Pattern. I am happy that people have been so eager to get this pattern, and I am also offering the Sign Board Wood Kit as well as the Snow Globe Ornament Wood Kit. I am finding that the wood kits are 'catching on' and that there are many painters who like them and are ordering them. Offering them as well as the painting patterns has really helped our business grow.










Keith is also in the process of finishing up our new catalog of our designs. This time he has completely reformatted the catalog, as the number of products we have is growing by leaps and bounds. He updates the catalog about twice a year, and we realize that in a few weeks, we will have additional products that aren't going to be included as we make new items, but at least it is a good base for our customers to see what we have to offer.

When looking at the catalog of our work, I am very proud. Seeing all of our stuff in one place like that is sometimes overwhelming, as we can't really believe that WE made all of that stuff! And the good part is that there is plenty more to come!

I am very proud of our little business. While it is a lot of work to keep up with things, it is certainly a satisfying way to spend our days. I hope you didn't mind this little preview that I showed here today. I know that some people don't get the newsletter and miss some of the new products and I like to show them here in the blog as well as in the newsletter.

I want to thank you all for your wonderful friendships and support. You all make my days very happy and fun. Both Keith and I are very grateful.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Update to Our Site! *
> 
> Even though Keith and I usually don't feel like we are adding a lot of new patterns, it seems that our product line is growing by leaps and bounds. Our "loose" goal is to put out a newsletter about twice a month introducing our new designs and letting people know what we are up to and while I thought that would be something that would be difficult to maintain, I find that the newsletter are never short of new items or announcements. I guess we are both pretty busy.
> 
> I realize that many of you don't see Keith's new things if you don't subscribe to our Mailing List (you should do that!) so I will show them here. His work is really amazing and I find he just gets better and better!
> 
> Since his filigree ornaments are so popular, he designed two new sets that are not only suitable for Christmas, but can be used after the holiday season.
> 
> The SLDK340 Filigree Instrument Ornaments would be a wonderful gift for a music or band teacher, someone in a choir, or anyone who plays a particular instrument. I think they would even look nice as a theme for a small tree or placed on a wreath, or made larger as wall hangings. There are lots of ways to use this design, even after Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another filigree pattern that Keith designed is this set of fun and frilly snowman. (SLDK345 Filigree Snowmen Ornament Pattern) Again - they are great for after Christmas decorating when the house looks so empty after taking all the Christmas stuff down. I think that is why so many people get sad in January. They pack up all the festivities and everything is "blah" until spring. I always LOVE "Winter" themed decorations because they brighten up those cold snowy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also designed a nice set of Christmas Tealight Candle Holders (SLDK346) that are quick and easy to make, but will make a wonderful little add-on gift or a small gift for someone special that you want to remember. He put all three designs in one pattern packet so you can make just one holder or the entire set. I think they are cute and they are already selling really well on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a non-holiday item, Keith designed this beautiful Happily Ever After Plaque or Frame Not only would the plaque be suitable for a wedding or anniversary gift, but it would also be nice as a housewarming or family gift as well. There are two options for the plaque included with the pattern - with and without a photograph - and both are really attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my own new patterns, I am finally able to release this cool SLD441 Snowflake Damask Self-Framing Plaque. I think it is one of my all time favorite of the popular Damask plaques and I plan to make two more plaques to go with it in the very near future. As with the other plaques like this, I offered a variety of finishing options using some cool DecoArt products and/or crystal rhinestones. It was really fun to make and I think it will be nice to keep it up until spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering this simple set of Musical Note Ornaments that are nice and easy to cut. I had several requests for a pattern set such as this, and they will be great to use in several different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am offering the pattern that I have been working on this past week - PWF02 Snowman Collector Painting Pattern. I am happy that people have been so eager to get this pattern, and I am also offering the Sign Board Wood Kit as well as the Snow Globe Ornament Wood Kit. I am finding that the wood kits are 'catching on' and that there are many painters who like them and are ordering them. Offering them as well as the painting patterns has really helped our business grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith is also in the process of finishing up our new catalog of our designs. This time he has completely reformatted the catalog, as the number of products we have is growing by leaps and bounds. He updates the catalog about twice a year, and we realize that in a few weeks, we will have additional products that aren't going to be included as we make new items, but at least it is a good base for our customers to see what we have to offer.
> 
> When looking at the catalog of our work, I am very proud. Seeing all of our stuff in one place like that is sometimes overwhelming, as we can't really believe that WE made all of that stuff! And the good part is that there is plenty more to come!
> 
> I am very proud of our little business. While it is a lot of work to keep up with things, it is certainly a satisfying way to spend our days. I hope you didn't mind this little preview that I showed here today. I know that some people don't get the newsletter and miss some of the new products and I like to show them here in the blog as well as in the newsletter.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your wonderful friendships and support. You all make my days very happy and fun. Both Keith and I are very grateful.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Ohh yea. Those band ornaments have NawLeans written all over em. Way kool, as always.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Update to Our Site! *
> 
> Even though Keith and I usually don't feel like we are adding a lot of new patterns, it seems that our product line is growing by leaps and bounds. Our "loose" goal is to put out a newsletter about twice a month introducing our new designs and letting people know what we are up to and while I thought that would be something that would be difficult to maintain, I find that the newsletter are never short of new items or announcements. I guess we are both pretty busy.
> 
> I realize that many of you don't see Keith's new things if you don't subscribe to our Mailing List (you should do that!) so I will show them here. His work is really amazing and I find he just gets better and better!
> 
> Since his filigree ornaments are so popular, he designed two new sets that are not only suitable for Christmas, but can be used after the holiday season.
> 
> The SLDK340 Filigree Instrument Ornaments would be a wonderful gift for a music or band teacher, someone in a choir, or anyone who plays a particular instrument. I think they would even look nice as a theme for a small tree or placed on a wreath, or made larger as wall hangings. There are lots of ways to use this design, even after Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another filigree pattern that Keith designed is this set of fun and frilly snowman. (SLDK345 Filigree Snowmen Ornament Pattern) Again - they are great for after Christmas decorating when the house looks so empty after taking all the Christmas stuff down. I think that is why so many people get sad in January. They pack up all the festivities and everything is "blah" until spring. I always LOVE "Winter" themed decorations because they brighten up those cold snowy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also designed a nice set of Christmas Tealight Candle Holders (SLDK346) that are quick and easy to make, but will make a wonderful little add-on gift or a small gift for someone special that you want to remember. He put all three designs in one pattern packet so you can make just one holder or the entire set. I think they are cute and they are already selling really well on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a non-holiday item, Keith designed this beautiful Happily Ever After Plaque or Frame Not only would the plaque be suitable for a wedding or anniversary gift, but it would also be nice as a housewarming or family gift as well. There are two options for the plaque included with the pattern - with and without a photograph - and both are really attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my own new patterns, I am finally able to release this cool SLD441 Snowflake Damask Self-Framing Plaque. I think it is one of my all time favorite of the popular Damask plaques and I plan to make two more plaques to go with it in the very near future. As with the other plaques like this, I offered a variety of finishing options using some cool DecoArt products and/or crystal rhinestones. It was really fun to make and I think it will be nice to keep it up until spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering this simple set of Musical Note Ornaments that are nice and easy to cut. I had several requests for a pattern set such as this, and they will be great to use in several different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am offering the pattern that I have been working on this past week - PWF02 Snowman Collector Painting Pattern. I am happy that people have been so eager to get this pattern, and I am also offering the Sign Board Wood Kit as well as the Snow Globe Ornament Wood Kit. I am finding that the wood kits are 'catching on' and that there are many painters who like them and are ordering them. Offering them as well as the painting patterns has really helped our business grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith is also in the process of finishing up our new catalog of our designs. This time he has completely reformatted the catalog, as the number of products we have is growing by leaps and bounds. He updates the catalog about twice a year, and we realize that in a few weeks, we will have additional products that aren't going to be included as we make new items, but at least it is a good base for our customers to see what we have to offer.
> 
> When looking at the catalog of our work, I am very proud. Seeing all of our stuff in one place like that is sometimes overwhelming, as we can't really believe that WE made all of that stuff! And the good part is that there is plenty more to come!
> 
> I am very proud of our little business. While it is a lot of work to keep up with things, it is certainly a satisfying way to spend our days. I hope you didn't mind this little preview that I showed here today. I know that some people don't get the newsletter and miss some of the new products and I like to show them here in the blog as well as in the newsletter.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your wonderful friendships and support. You all make my days very happy and fun. Both Keith and I are very grateful.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Par-ty down, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Update to Our Site! *
> 
> Even though Keith and I usually don't feel like we are adding a lot of new patterns, it seems that our product line is growing by leaps and bounds. Our "loose" goal is to put out a newsletter about twice a month introducing our new designs and letting people know what we are up to and while I thought that would be something that would be difficult to maintain, I find that the newsletter are never short of new items or announcements. I guess we are both pretty busy.
> 
> I realize that many of you don't see Keith's new things if you don't subscribe to our Mailing List (you should do that!) so I will show them here. His work is really amazing and I find he just gets better and better!
> 
> Since his filigree ornaments are so popular, he designed two new sets that are not only suitable for Christmas, but can be used after the holiday season.
> 
> The SLDK340 Filigree Instrument Ornaments would be a wonderful gift for a music or band teacher, someone in a choir, or anyone who plays a particular instrument. I think they would even look nice as a theme for a small tree or placed on a wreath, or made larger as wall hangings. There are lots of ways to use this design, even after Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another filigree pattern that Keith designed is this set of fun and frilly snowman. (SLDK345 Filigree Snowmen Ornament Pattern) Again - they are great for after Christmas decorating when the house looks so empty after taking all the Christmas stuff down. I think that is why so many people get sad in January. They pack up all the festivities and everything is "blah" until spring. I always LOVE "Winter" themed decorations because they brighten up those cold snowy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also designed a nice set of Christmas Tealight Candle Holders (SLDK346) that are quick and easy to make, but will make a wonderful little add-on gift or a small gift for someone special that you want to remember. He put all three designs in one pattern packet so you can make just one holder or the entire set. I think they are cute and they are already selling really well on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a non-holiday item, Keith designed this beautiful Happily Ever After Plaque or Frame Not only would the plaque be suitable for a wedding or anniversary gift, but it would also be nice as a housewarming or family gift as well. There are two options for the plaque included with the pattern - with and without a photograph - and both are really attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my own new patterns, I am finally able to release this cool SLD441 Snowflake Damask Self-Framing Plaque. I think it is one of my all time favorite of the popular Damask plaques and I plan to make two more plaques to go with it in the very near future. As with the other plaques like this, I offered a variety of finishing options using some cool DecoArt products and/or crystal rhinestones. It was really fun to make and I think it will be nice to keep it up until spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering this simple set of Musical Note Ornaments that are nice and easy to cut. I had several requests for a pattern set such as this, and they will be great to use in several different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am offering the pattern that I have been working on this past week - PWF02 Snowman Collector Painting Pattern. I am happy that people have been so eager to get this pattern, and I am also offering the Sign Board Wood Kit as well as the Snow Globe Ornament Wood Kit. I am finding that the wood kits are 'catching on' and that there are many painters who like them and are ordering them. Offering them as well as the painting patterns has really helped our business grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith is also in the process of finishing up our new catalog of our designs. This time he has completely reformatted the catalog, as the number of products we have is growing by leaps and bounds. He updates the catalog about twice a year, and we realize that in a few weeks, we will have additional products that aren't going to be included as we make new items, but at least it is a good base for our customers to see what we have to offer.
> 
> When looking at the catalog of our work, I am very proud. Seeing all of our stuff in one place like that is sometimes overwhelming, as we can't really believe that WE made all of that stuff! And the good part is that there is plenty more to come!
> 
> I am very proud of our little business. While it is a lot of work to keep up with things, it is certainly a satisfying way to spend our days. I hope you didn't mind this little preview that I showed here today. I know that some people don't get the newsletter and miss some of the new products and I like to show them here in the blog as well as in the newsletter.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your wonderful friendships and support. You all make my days very happy and fun. Both Keith and I are very grateful.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Love all the new patterns Sheila and Keith. Great designs. Another good year ahead!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Update to Our Site! *
> 
> Even though Keith and I usually don't feel like we are adding a lot of new patterns, it seems that our product line is growing by leaps and bounds. Our "loose" goal is to put out a newsletter about twice a month introducing our new designs and letting people know what we are up to and while I thought that would be something that would be difficult to maintain, I find that the newsletter are never short of new items or announcements. I guess we are both pretty busy.
> 
> I realize that many of you don't see Keith's new things if you don't subscribe to our Mailing List (you should do that!) so I will show them here. His work is really amazing and I find he just gets better and better!
> 
> Since his filigree ornaments are so popular, he designed two new sets that are not only suitable for Christmas, but can be used after the holiday season.
> 
> The SLDK340 Filigree Instrument Ornaments would be a wonderful gift for a music or band teacher, someone in a choir, or anyone who plays a particular instrument. I think they would even look nice as a theme for a small tree or placed on a wreath, or made larger as wall hangings. There are lots of ways to use this design, even after Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another filigree pattern that Keith designed is this set of fun and frilly snowman. (SLDK345 Filigree Snowmen Ornament Pattern) Again - they are great for after Christmas decorating when the house looks so empty after taking all the Christmas stuff down. I think that is why so many people get sad in January. They pack up all the festivities and everything is "blah" until spring. I always LOVE "Winter" themed decorations because they brighten up those cold snowy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also designed a nice set of Christmas Tealight Candle Holders (SLDK346) that are quick and easy to make, but will make a wonderful little add-on gift or a small gift for someone special that you want to remember. He put all three designs in one pattern packet so you can make just one holder or the entire set. I think they are cute and they are already selling really well on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a non-holiday item, Keith designed this beautiful Happily Ever After Plaque or Frame Not only would the plaque be suitable for a wedding or anniversary gift, but it would also be nice as a housewarming or family gift as well. There are two options for the plaque included with the pattern - with and without a photograph - and both are really attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my own new patterns, I am finally able to release this cool SLD441 Snowflake Damask Self-Framing Plaque. I think it is one of my all time favorite of the popular Damask plaques and I plan to make two more plaques to go with it in the very near future. As with the other plaques like this, I offered a variety of finishing options using some cool DecoArt products and/or crystal rhinestones. It was really fun to make and I think it will be nice to keep it up until spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering this simple set of Musical Note Ornaments that are nice and easy to cut. I had several requests for a pattern set such as this, and they will be great to use in several different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am offering the pattern that I have been working on this past week - PWF02 Snowman Collector Painting Pattern. I am happy that people have been so eager to get this pattern, and I am also offering the Sign Board Wood Kit as well as the Snow Globe Ornament Wood Kit. I am finding that the wood kits are 'catching on' and that there are many painters who like them and are ordering them. Offering them as well as the painting patterns has really helped our business grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith is also in the process of finishing up our new catalog of our designs. This time he has completely reformatted the catalog, as the number of products we have is growing by leaps and bounds. He updates the catalog about twice a year, and we realize that in a few weeks, we will have additional products that aren't going to be included as we make new items, but at least it is a good base for our customers to see what we have to offer.
> 
> When looking at the catalog of our work, I am very proud. Seeing all of our stuff in one place like that is sometimes overwhelming, as we can't really believe that WE made all of that stuff! And the good part is that there is plenty more to come!
> 
> I am very proud of our little business. While it is a lot of work to keep up with things, it is certainly a satisfying way to spend our days. I hope you didn't mind this little preview that I showed here today. I know that some people don't get the newsletter and miss some of the new products and I like to show them here in the blog as well as in the newsletter.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your wonderful friendships and support. You all make my days very happy and fun. Both Keith and I are very grateful.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you Anna! We are on a roll!  It feels so good to be appreciated and our customers are the BEST!

I always appreciate your friendship and support as well. We are looking forward to another great year.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Free Painting Pattern on My Site*

These past several weeks have been passing by like a whirlwind. There have been several deadlines to meet and that alone seems to have made time pass quickly. I usually find myself wondering where the day has gone somewhere around 4pm when dusk starts to settle in.

So many people don't like the winter months. They don't like the darkness, which makes the days appear even shorter. They don't like the cold or the snow and ice. They don't like the cloudy bleakness that is typical this time of year in so many places. I feel a bit out of place because I feel quite the opposite about this time of year.

I don't know why, but I have never minded the winter season. In fact, I rather like it. I much prefer the cold and crisp air to heat and humidity. I don't even mind the grey winter days or early darkness, as I have always found warmth and comfort in soft and gentle light. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my "all season tree" so much. As I sit here in the quiet of the mornings, listing to soft music and planning my day, the warm glow of my tree makes things here pleasant and enjoyable. It is a great way for me to prepare myself for the busy day ahead.

I have always felt that way. Even when I had to rush to work in the morning, I never minded being greeted by a blanket of snow. It did take a bit more time to prepare my car and travel to work, but I just adjusted my routine and I don't ever remember being cross about something as uncontrollable as the weather. Growing up in Chicago, you learn to take what Mother Nature dishes out. Besides, it was wasted energy to think otherwise. It is what it is, and no amount of complaining about it was going to change anything.

In thinking about things, I feel that maybe part of the reason people are so unhappy with winter is because they feel that they lose control of things. These days, people have come to believe that they are in control of just about every aspect of their lives. I am not sure if this is any different than say a hundred years ago, but people today seem to expect to be able to call the shots in just about any situation, and unfortunately for them, weather is something that they just can't seem to get a hold on.

Sure, people can go on holidays and move to places that are warmer and have a pleasant climate year round, but there will always seem to be others who don't have that luxury and are left behind to brave the cold. I think I will always be among them.

I realize that cold weather brings hardship for many. Those with health issues and those that can't get around during the cold weather certainly do have my sympathy. I can understand their frustration and disappointment and I don't negate their feelings at all. I know that for myself however, winter brings back some wonderful memories of my own childhood. I vividly remember walking home from dance lessons with my friends in the snow, ice skating after school, and Christmas caroling through our south side Chicago neighborhood to earn quarters so we could buy others Christmas presents. I think of home made soup for dinner, and how nothing felt better than a hot cup of cocoa and a cat curled up in my lap before I headed to bed, and playing football in the snow and shoveling driveways after storms came through the area and schools were closed. These memories are triggered each time I feel the cold, crisp air and see snow falling out my window.

Now that I live in the country, there is even more beauty to behold, as the forest behind me as well as the river across the road resembles scenes you see on Christmas cards and post cards. I am constantly in awe at the beauty of my surroundings, and winter time is no exception. I will try to take some pictures in the near future and post them here. I am certain that much of the creative inspiration that I feel is due to my surroundings. And I love to share it with you all.

I am sorry for going off on a tangent, but I awoke today to a beautiful picture of my world here and I couldn't help but think about these things.










What a beautiful way to start the day.

And now for the business side of today's post . . .

As I mentioned yesterday, we just finished another site update. I try to keep everything current on the site, and so far we have been doing a pretty good job of doing so. I realize that there are a few areas that need attention, and I will try to get to them soon, but for the most part, we are happy with how things look.

One thing that I was not happy with was that I haven't posted a new free painting pattern in quite a while. In the past several months, I have been doing more and more painting projects, and that side of my business continues to grow. I have had many new painters sign up for our newsletter and many new customers who have ordered kits and patterns from me. I wanted to add something new for them as a token of my appreciation.

Yesterday I decided to take a portion of my SLDP103 Skating Pond Vignette and offer a couple of the characters as a free sample. Even though I had designed the pond a while ago, when I created it I didn't have hardly any painters following me. It is one of my favorite designs and I feel that I want to do what I can to get it 'out there' and let people enjoy it. I have had several woodworkers ask me for a "scrolled" version of it - without paint, and that is something I am considering in the future as well. But for the mean time, I am offering a free painting packet with two of the pieces (Mr. Snowman and Sonja) as a sample for them to paint.










These are two of my favorite pieces, and I hope that others will enjoy them as well. The pattern is available on our Free Patterns and Resources page as an instant download. I hope that everyone enjoys it.

Today I have some personal things to do, and I am putting on my "elf hat" once again. It is sometimes difficult to write here when I have secret projects that fill my day. Thus the rambling on regarding my memories, etc. But it is also nice to share these memories with you.

I hope you have a wonderful day today. Remember to take the time to enjoy the season, whatever it may bring. Every day we spend on this Earth is special, and as for myself, I am very grateful for each and every moment. Even when not so good things happen, I try to look at them as part of life. There are peaks and valleys for all of us every day, and I don't believe we are able to fully appreciate one without the other.

Have an exceptional Wednesday.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Painting Pattern on My Site*
> 
> These past several weeks have been passing by like a whirlwind. There have been several deadlines to meet and that alone seems to have made time pass quickly. I usually find myself wondering where the day has gone somewhere around 4pm when dusk starts to settle in.
> 
> So many people don't like the winter months. They don't like the darkness, which makes the days appear even shorter. They don't like the cold or the snow and ice. They don't like the cloudy bleakness that is typical this time of year in so many places. I feel a bit out of place because I feel quite the opposite about this time of year.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have never minded the winter season. In fact, I rather like it. I much prefer the cold and crisp air to heat and humidity. I don't even mind the grey winter days or early darkness, as I have always found warmth and comfort in soft and gentle light. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my "all season tree" so much. As I sit here in the quiet of the mornings, listing to soft music and planning my day, the warm glow of my tree makes things here pleasant and enjoyable. It is a great way for me to prepare myself for the busy day ahead.
> 
> I have always felt that way. Even when I had to rush to work in the morning, I never minded being greeted by a blanket of snow. It did take a bit more time to prepare my car and travel to work, but I just adjusted my routine and I don't ever remember being cross about something as uncontrollable as the weather. Growing up in Chicago, you learn to take what Mother Nature dishes out. Besides, it was wasted energy to think otherwise. It is what it is, and no amount of complaining about it was going to change anything.
> 
> In thinking about things, I feel that maybe part of the reason people are so unhappy with winter is because they feel that they lose control of things. These days, people have come to believe that they are in control of just about every aspect of their lives. I am not sure if this is any different than say a hundred years ago, but people today seem to expect to be able to call the shots in just about any situation, and unfortunately for them, weather is something that they just can't seem to get a hold on.
> 
> Sure, people can go on holidays and move to places that are warmer and have a pleasant climate year round, but there will always seem to be others who don't have that luxury and are left behind to brave the cold. I think I will always be among them.
> 
> I realize that cold weather brings hardship for many. Those with health issues and those that can't get around during the cold weather certainly do have my sympathy. I can understand their frustration and disappointment and I don't negate their feelings at all. I know that for myself however, winter brings back some wonderful memories of my own childhood. I vividly remember walking home from dance lessons with my friends in the snow, ice skating after school, and Christmas caroling through our south side Chicago neighborhood to earn quarters so we could buy others Christmas presents. I think of home made soup for dinner, and how nothing felt better than a hot cup of cocoa and a cat curled up in my lap before I headed to bed, and playing football in the snow and shoveling driveways after storms came through the area and schools were closed. These memories are triggered each time I feel the cold, crisp air and see snow falling out my window.
> 
> Now that I live in the country, there is even more beauty to behold, as the forest behind me as well as the river across the road resembles scenes you see on Christmas cards and post cards. I am constantly in awe at the beauty of my surroundings, and winter time is no exception. I will try to take some pictures in the near future and post them here. I am certain that much of the creative inspiration that I feel is due to my surroundings. And I love to share it with you all.
> 
> I am sorry for going off on a tangent, but I awoke today to a beautiful picture of my world here and I couldn't help but think about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day.
> 
> And now for the business side of today's post . . .
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, we just finished another site update. I try to keep everything current on the site, and so far we have been doing a pretty good job of doing so. I realize that there are a few areas that need attention, and I will try to get to them soon, but for the most part, we are happy with how things look.
> 
> One thing that I was not happy with was that I haven't posted a new free painting pattern in quite a while. In the past several months, I have been doing more and more painting projects, and that side of my business continues to grow. I have had many new painters sign up for our newsletter and many new customers who have ordered kits and patterns from me. I wanted to add something new for them as a token of my appreciation.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to take a portion of my SLDP103 Skating Pond Vignette and offer a couple of the characters as a free sample. Even though I had designed the pond a while ago, when I created it I didn't have hardly any painters following me. It is one of my favorite designs and I feel that I want to do what I can to get it 'out there' and let people enjoy it. I have had several woodworkers ask me for a "scrolled" version of it - without paint, and that is something I am considering in the future as well. But for the mean time, I am offering a free painting packet with two of the pieces (Mr. Snowman and Sonja) as a sample for them to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of my favorite pieces, and I hope that others will enjoy them as well. The pattern is available on our Free Patterns and Resources page as an instant download. I hope that everyone enjoys it.
> 
> Today I have some personal things to do, and I am putting on my "elf hat" once again. It is sometimes difficult to write here when I have secret projects that fill my day. Thus the rambling on regarding my memories, etc. But it is also nice to share these memories with you.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Remember to take the time to enjoy the season, whatever it may bring. Every day we spend on this Earth is special, and as for myself, I am very grateful for each and every moment. Even when not so good things happen, I try to look at them as part of life. There are peaks and valleys for all of us every day, and I don't believe we are able to fully appreciate one without the other.
> 
> Have an exceptional Wednesday.


It is still dark 30 here in Montana, but the temperature is about 22 degrees F, 12 degrees at ground level.
My cross country skis are waxed and as soon as the sun gives me a little light, I will be out the back door to
find out how long of a run I can make in the new snow. This will mean I will have to give up my trip to the
gym, but I think I can live with that. I also enjoy winter, even though civilization and housing developments
are slowly eating up my cross county course. Hope you and all your friends have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Painting Pattern on My Site*
> 
> These past several weeks have been passing by like a whirlwind. There have been several deadlines to meet and that alone seems to have made time pass quickly. I usually find myself wondering where the day has gone somewhere around 4pm when dusk starts to settle in.
> 
> So many people don't like the winter months. They don't like the darkness, which makes the days appear even shorter. They don't like the cold or the snow and ice. They don't like the cloudy bleakness that is typical this time of year in so many places. I feel a bit out of place because I feel quite the opposite about this time of year.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have never minded the winter season. In fact, I rather like it. I much prefer the cold and crisp air to heat and humidity. I don't even mind the grey winter days or early darkness, as I have always found warmth and comfort in soft and gentle light. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my "all season tree" so much. As I sit here in the quiet of the mornings, listing to soft music and planning my day, the warm glow of my tree makes things here pleasant and enjoyable. It is a great way for me to prepare myself for the busy day ahead.
> 
> I have always felt that way. Even when I had to rush to work in the morning, I never minded being greeted by a blanket of snow. It did take a bit more time to prepare my car and travel to work, but I just adjusted my routine and I don't ever remember being cross about something as uncontrollable as the weather. Growing up in Chicago, you learn to take what Mother Nature dishes out. Besides, it was wasted energy to think otherwise. It is what it is, and no amount of complaining about it was going to change anything.
> 
> In thinking about things, I feel that maybe part of the reason people are so unhappy with winter is because they feel that they lose control of things. These days, people have come to believe that they are in control of just about every aspect of their lives. I am not sure if this is any different than say a hundred years ago, but people today seem to expect to be able to call the shots in just about any situation, and unfortunately for them, weather is something that they just can't seem to get a hold on.
> 
> Sure, people can go on holidays and move to places that are warmer and have a pleasant climate year round, but there will always seem to be others who don't have that luxury and are left behind to brave the cold. I think I will always be among them.
> 
> I realize that cold weather brings hardship for many. Those with health issues and those that can't get around during the cold weather certainly do have my sympathy. I can understand their frustration and disappointment and I don't negate their feelings at all. I know that for myself however, winter brings back some wonderful memories of my own childhood. I vividly remember walking home from dance lessons with my friends in the snow, ice skating after school, and Christmas caroling through our south side Chicago neighborhood to earn quarters so we could buy others Christmas presents. I think of home made soup for dinner, and how nothing felt better than a hot cup of cocoa and a cat curled up in my lap before I headed to bed, and playing football in the snow and shoveling driveways after storms came through the area and schools were closed. These memories are triggered each time I feel the cold, crisp air and see snow falling out my window.
> 
> Now that I live in the country, there is even more beauty to behold, as the forest behind me as well as the river across the road resembles scenes you see on Christmas cards and post cards. I am constantly in awe at the beauty of my surroundings, and winter time is no exception. I will try to take some pictures in the near future and post them here. I am certain that much of the creative inspiration that I feel is due to my surroundings. And I love to share it with you all.
> 
> I am sorry for going off on a tangent, but I awoke today to a beautiful picture of my world here and I couldn't help but think about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day.
> 
> And now for the business side of today's post . . .
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, we just finished another site update. I try to keep everything current on the site, and so far we have been doing a pretty good job of doing so. I realize that there are a few areas that need attention, and I will try to get to them soon, but for the most part, we are happy with how things look.
> 
> One thing that I was not happy with was that I haven't posted a new free painting pattern in quite a while. In the past several months, I have been doing more and more painting projects, and that side of my business continues to grow. I have had many new painters sign up for our newsletter and many new customers who have ordered kits and patterns from me. I wanted to add something new for them as a token of my appreciation.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to take a portion of my SLDP103 Skating Pond Vignette and offer a couple of the characters as a free sample. Even though I had designed the pond a while ago, when I created it I didn't have hardly any painters following me. It is one of my favorite designs and I feel that I want to do what I can to get it 'out there' and let people enjoy it. I have had several woodworkers ask me for a "scrolled" version of it - without paint, and that is something I am considering in the future as well. But for the mean time, I am offering a free painting packet with two of the pieces (Mr. Snowman and Sonja) as a sample for them to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of my favorite pieces, and I hope that others will enjoy them as well. The pattern is available on our Free Patterns and Resources page as an instant download. I hope that everyone enjoys it.
> 
> Today I have some personal things to do, and I am putting on my "elf hat" once again. It is sometimes difficult to write here when I have secret projects that fill my day. Thus the rambling on regarding my memories, etc. But it is also nice to share these memories with you.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Remember to take the time to enjoy the season, whatever it may bring. Every day we spend on this Earth is special, and as for myself, I am very grateful for each and every moment. Even when not so good things happen, I try to look at them as part of life. There are peaks and valleys for all of us every day, and I don't believe we are able to fully appreciate one without the other.
> 
> Have an exceptional Wednesday.


Glad to hear I have a 'partner in crime" Gus! I am often shunned because of my delight for winter and snow! I am happy I am not alone. Have a wonderful run! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Painting Pattern on My Site*
> 
> These past several weeks have been passing by like a whirlwind. There have been several deadlines to meet and that alone seems to have made time pass quickly. I usually find myself wondering where the day has gone somewhere around 4pm when dusk starts to settle in.
> 
> So many people don't like the winter months. They don't like the darkness, which makes the days appear even shorter. They don't like the cold or the snow and ice. They don't like the cloudy bleakness that is typical this time of year in so many places. I feel a bit out of place because I feel quite the opposite about this time of year.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have never minded the winter season. In fact, I rather like it. I much prefer the cold and crisp air to heat and humidity. I don't even mind the grey winter days or early darkness, as I have always found warmth and comfort in soft and gentle light. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my "all season tree" so much. As I sit here in the quiet of the mornings, listing to soft music and planning my day, the warm glow of my tree makes things here pleasant and enjoyable. It is a great way for me to prepare myself for the busy day ahead.
> 
> I have always felt that way. Even when I had to rush to work in the morning, I never minded being greeted by a blanket of snow. It did take a bit more time to prepare my car and travel to work, but I just adjusted my routine and I don't ever remember being cross about something as uncontrollable as the weather. Growing up in Chicago, you learn to take what Mother Nature dishes out. Besides, it was wasted energy to think otherwise. It is what it is, and no amount of complaining about it was going to change anything.
> 
> In thinking about things, I feel that maybe part of the reason people are so unhappy with winter is because they feel that they lose control of things. These days, people have come to believe that they are in control of just about every aspect of their lives. I am not sure if this is any different than say a hundred years ago, but people today seem to expect to be able to call the shots in just about any situation, and unfortunately for them, weather is something that they just can't seem to get a hold on.
> 
> Sure, people can go on holidays and move to places that are warmer and have a pleasant climate year round, but there will always seem to be others who don't have that luxury and are left behind to brave the cold. I think I will always be among them.
> 
> I realize that cold weather brings hardship for many. Those with health issues and those that can't get around during the cold weather certainly do have my sympathy. I can understand their frustration and disappointment and I don't negate their feelings at all. I know that for myself however, winter brings back some wonderful memories of my own childhood. I vividly remember walking home from dance lessons with my friends in the snow, ice skating after school, and Christmas caroling through our south side Chicago neighborhood to earn quarters so we could buy others Christmas presents. I think of home made soup for dinner, and how nothing felt better than a hot cup of cocoa and a cat curled up in my lap before I headed to bed, and playing football in the snow and shoveling driveways after storms came through the area and schools were closed. These memories are triggered each time I feel the cold, crisp air and see snow falling out my window.
> 
> Now that I live in the country, there is even more beauty to behold, as the forest behind me as well as the river across the road resembles scenes you see on Christmas cards and post cards. I am constantly in awe at the beauty of my surroundings, and winter time is no exception. I will try to take some pictures in the near future and post them here. I am certain that much of the creative inspiration that I feel is due to my surroundings. And I love to share it with you all.
> 
> I am sorry for going off on a tangent, but I awoke today to a beautiful picture of my world here and I couldn't help but think about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day.
> 
> And now for the business side of today's post . . .
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, we just finished another site update. I try to keep everything current on the site, and so far we have been doing a pretty good job of doing so. I realize that there are a few areas that need attention, and I will try to get to them soon, but for the most part, we are happy with how things look.
> 
> One thing that I was not happy with was that I haven't posted a new free painting pattern in quite a while. In the past several months, I have been doing more and more painting projects, and that side of my business continues to grow. I have had many new painters sign up for our newsletter and many new customers who have ordered kits and patterns from me. I wanted to add something new for them as a token of my appreciation.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to take a portion of my SLDP103 Skating Pond Vignette and offer a couple of the characters as a free sample. Even though I had designed the pond a while ago, when I created it I didn't have hardly any painters following me. It is one of my favorite designs and I feel that I want to do what I can to get it 'out there' and let people enjoy it. I have had several woodworkers ask me for a "scrolled" version of it - without paint, and that is something I am considering in the future as well. But for the mean time, I am offering a free painting packet with two of the pieces (Mr. Snowman and Sonja) as a sample for them to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of my favorite pieces, and I hope that others will enjoy them as well. The pattern is available on our Free Patterns and Resources page as an instant download. I hope that everyone enjoys it.
> 
> Today I have some personal things to do, and I am putting on my "elf hat" once again. It is sometimes difficult to write here when I have secret projects that fill my day. Thus the rambling on regarding my memories, etc. But it is also nice to share these memories with you.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Remember to take the time to enjoy the season, whatever it may bring. Every day we spend on this Earth is special, and as for myself, I am very grateful for each and every moment. Even when not so good things happen, I try to look at them as part of life. There are peaks and valleys for all of us every day, and I don't believe we are able to fully appreciate one without the other.
> 
> Have an exceptional Wednesday.


Beautiful shot Sheila. And I love the painting pieces. I know what I will be doing over the next few days as the our first (and probably only) snow falls. I'm craving to get a day with my paints! Life seems to be just getting in the way!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Painting Pattern on My Site*
> 
> These past several weeks have been passing by like a whirlwind. There have been several deadlines to meet and that alone seems to have made time pass quickly. I usually find myself wondering where the day has gone somewhere around 4pm when dusk starts to settle in.
> 
> So many people don't like the winter months. They don't like the darkness, which makes the days appear even shorter. They don't like the cold or the snow and ice. They don't like the cloudy bleakness that is typical this time of year in so many places. I feel a bit out of place because I feel quite the opposite about this time of year.
> 
> I don't know why, but I have never minded the winter season. In fact, I rather like it. I much prefer the cold and crisp air to heat and humidity. I don't even mind the grey winter days or early darkness, as I have always found warmth and comfort in soft and gentle light. Perhaps that is why I enjoy my "all season tree" so much. As I sit here in the quiet of the mornings, listing to soft music and planning my day, the warm glow of my tree makes things here pleasant and enjoyable. It is a great way for me to prepare myself for the busy day ahead.
> 
> I have always felt that way. Even when I had to rush to work in the morning, I never minded being greeted by a blanket of snow. It did take a bit more time to prepare my car and travel to work, but I just adjusted my routine and I don't ever remember being cross about something as uncontrollable as the weather. Growing up in Chicago, you learn to take what Mother Nature dishes out. Besides, it was wasted energy to think otherwise. It is what it is, and no amount of complaining about it was going to change anything.
> 
> In thinking about things, I feel that maybe part of the reason people are so unhappy with winter is because they feel that they lose control of things. These days, people have come to believe that they are in control of just about every aspect of their lives. I am not sure if this is any different than say a hundred years ago, but people today seem to expect to be able to call the shots in just about any situation, and unfortunately for them, weather is something that they just can't seem to get a hold on.
> 
> Sure, people can go on holidays and move to places that are warmer and have a pleasant climate year round, but there will always seem to be others who don't have that luxury and are left behind to brave the cold. I think I will always be among them.
> 
> I realize that cold weather brings hardship for many. Those with health issues and those that can't get around during the cold weather certainly do have my sympathy. I can understand their frustration and disappointment and I don't negate their feelings at all. I know that for myself however, winter brings back some wonderful memories of my own childhood. I vividly remember walking home from dance lessons with my friends in the snow, ice skating after school, and Christmas caroling through our south side Chicago neighborhood to earn quarters so we could buy others Christmas presents. I think of home made soup for dinner, and how nothing felt better than a hot cup of cocoa and a cat curled up in my lap before I headed to bed, and playing football in the snow and shoveling driveways after storms came through the area and schools were closed. These memories are triggered each time I feel the cold, crisp air and see snow falling out my window.
> 
> Now that I live in the country, there is even more beauty to behold, as the forest behind me as well as the river across the road resembles scenes you see on Christmas cards and post cards. I am constantly in awe at the beauty of my surroundings, and winter time is no exception. I will try to take some pictures in the near future and post them here. I am certain that much of the creative inspiration that I feel is due to my surroundings. And I love to share it with you all.
> 
> I am sorry for going off on a tangent, but I awoke today to a beautiful picture of my world here and I couldn't help but think about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day.
> 
> And now for the business side of today's post . . .
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, we just finished another site update. I try to keep everything current on the site, and so far we have been doing a pretty good job of doing so. I realize that there are a few areas that need attention, and I will try to get to them soon, but for the most part, we are happy with how things look.
> 
> One thing that I was not happy with was that I haven't posted a new free painting pattern in quite a while. In the past several months, I have been doing more and more painting projects, and that side of my business continues to grow. I have had many new painters sign up for our newsletter and many new customers who have ordered kits and patterns from me. I wanted to add something new for them as a token of my appreciation.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to take a portion of my SLDP103 Skating Pond Vignette and offer a couple of the characters as a free sample. Even though I had designed the pond a while ago, when I created it I didn't have hardly any painters following me. It is one of my favorite designs and I feel that I want to do what I can to get it 'out there' and let people enjoy it. I have had several woodworkers ask me for a "scrolled" version of it - without paint, and that is something I am considering in the future as well. But for the mean time, I am offering a free painting packet with two of the pieces (Mr. Snowman and Sonja) as a sample for them to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of my favorite pieces, and I hope that others will enjoy them as well. The pattern is available on our Free Patterns and Resources page as an instant download. I hope that everyone enjoys it.
> 
> Today I have some personal things to do, and I am putting on my "elf hat" once again. It is sometimes difficult to write here when I have secret projects that fill my day. Thus the rambling on regarding my memories, etc. But it is also nice to share these memories with you.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today. Remember to take the time to enjoy the season, whatever it may bring. Every day we spend on this Earth is special, and as for myself, I am very grateful for each and every moment. Even when not so good things happen, I try to look at them as part of life. There are peaks and valleys for all of us every day, and I don't believe we are able to fully appreciate one without the other.
> 
> Have an exceptional Wednesday.


I've been busy and am behind in reading your posts and upon reading this I saw a striking similarity between your snowman and the one I carved a number of years ago among others I have carved. My daughter owns this collection of my carvings. The one I'm talking about is on the right.










Enjoy looking! Regards, Erwin


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Tables Have Turned*

I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.

We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.

I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.

Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:










While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.

Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful! 










It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.

I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.

It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.

By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.

I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.

I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


you done good there girl

always nice to upgrade
(i actually cleaned my table recently)
and feel better about the occasional guest

we can sit comfortably
without pushing everything aside

will you need to sit on a book now
to work on it


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


LOL David - I am rather long-legged (5'6") so I won't have any trouble at all. I was always one of the tallest girls in grammar school, towering over the boys! Keith's mom is barely 5' tall though and I expect we may need a spring board to get her up on a chair! 

It is a silly thing, but it is nice to have something so NICE in the center of our area. Keith was balking a bit about getting it because we do so much of our work there and he is certain it will get marred. But I am looking into maybe even getting a glass top for it or even clear vinyl to protect it for every day use. I have a large folded self-healing board (that they use for quilting - it is pictured in the photo of my old table above) and it keeps things pretty nice. We just have to be watchful.

In any case, I am happy with it. Funny how small things make us so happy. life is good! 

Sheila

(PS - Thanks too, Jerrell! You snuck in here while I was responding to David!)


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Looks great congratulations


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Sheila and Keith, I'm so happy for your opportunity to add a pleasing new addition to your home. Count your blessings as it is a grand gift from the each of you to the both of you in this joyeous season. You'll surely enjoy the larger area not only for your guest but your daily work area.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Sheila and Keith,

What a nice addition! Think on the positives: if it gets marred or scratched, both of you are fine woodworkers who can easily refinish the top and make it like new again. But, the anticipated scratch probably won't even happen with the way you two take care of your things! ;-)

L/W


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


What a beautiful set! It fits in perfectly to your place and it's always nice to work in beautiful surroundings. You both deserve to spoil yourselves! Your all season tree makes the corner look nice and cozy there.
Enjoy your evening. We are back to normal Westcoast wet weather.


----------



## doordude

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Nice looking table set, and goes well with your kitchen décor. it was worth the drive.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Thank you all. It is a really nice upgrade! Since we spend so much time using it, it is great to have a nice place to work. Having a clean and pleasant working place really makes a difference in how we feel about our work. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tables Have Turned*
> 
> I am going to have to write quickly today because I must admit that I am running a bit behind today. There is so much to accomplish and the hours and minutes are just relentless.
> 
> We have had a couple of exciting days here. Besides all of the things that I have to finish up for getting out in the mail, I had a couple of wood orders to make (that is GOOD!) and got them finished and sent. I was just settling down to work on my own Christmas gifts when I saw something on my Facebook news feed that caught my attention. It seemed that one of my friends in the area was selling her beautiful kitchen table and chairs set.
> 
> I have been looking for a new kitchen and table for a little bit now. Although ours was adequate, it really wasn't the style that I wanted and didn't match the rest of our furniture. Little by little over the past year or so we have been upgrading one thing at a time - our couch, our bedroom set, our bathroom, etc.
> 
> Since our living room and kitchen are 'open concept' and are the heart of our little place here, we spend most of the time in these rooms and I wanted something that was a little more updated. I had just taken a picture the other day when my painting group was showing their places where they paint. I usually paint at the table, overlooking the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it did the job, I really wanted something more streamlined to go with our decor. We have mostly brown/black neutrals in both our kitchen and living area. When I saw the table set on Facebook and that my friend was selling it, I jumped on it immediately. It looked exactly like what I had pictured in my mind. She was selling it because she felt it was too large for her kitchen, and since she lived alone and didn't have any kids or many using it daily, it was pretty much in "new" condition.
> 
> Long story short, we took the ride out there yesterday and picked it up. We got home last night and set it up (it needed to be disassembled) and put it into place. I think it looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little taller than our other table (bistro style I think they call it) and much heavier and more substantial. It has a built in leaf which pops up from underneath, which saves us from having to store the extensions and when in place will make the table 55" square. Folded as shown, it has the same surface as our previous table with the leaves installed.
> 
> I am really excited about it, as I feel it is a beautiful addition to our place here.
> 
> It is also nicer because as you see, the four chairs fit very nicely tucked underneath. Our other chairs were bowed a bit and we wound up keeping only two here at our place. As a result, when we had unexpected guests, we were a bit short of seating. Even when we planned, we had to ask them to bring their own chairs.
> 
> By the time everything was set up, it was after 10pm. I was going to update my "shop" page on the Lumberjocks site and had some other photos of where I work for both there and the painting group. It seems that as creative people, we all like to see each others' work spaces and where we create.
> 
> I know it is only a table and chairs, but for me, it is thrilling! My dear auntie Dorothy had made me several beautiful table runners like the one you see in the photo, and they look beautiful on the new table. It is just another way to make our little place here a wonderfully comfortable home.
> 
> I hope to get a lot of things done today, and I am already running behind. But taking the trip was well worth it to me and I love my place here even more. Today will be a wonderfully creative and fun filled day - as I have lots of "elf tasks" planned.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


That's a big plus as far as work/play area.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Our NEW Winter 2014 Catalog is Available for Free Download! *

I awoke this morning to several inches of freshly fallen snow, and it is still coming down as I write here this morning. While we have had an inch here or there in the past couple of weeks, this is the first significant snowfall of the year. 
In checking on Facebook, there were announcements that all the area schools are closed, as we are supposed to get more snow throughout the day. Then on Sunday a larger storm is supposed to arrive. They are calling for up to 30 cm in addition to what has already fallen (almost a foot) and trying to prepare us for the worst.

Winter has arrived in Nova Scotia.

I do feel prepared however. While we could use a bit more milk to get us through the weekend, for the most part we have all the supplies we need. I don't think that this is supposed to be a violent storm, but even if we happen to lose power, we have supplies, water and our bar-b-que to cook on if necessary. It is just getting light out now, and I don't know if we will be able to venture out to retrieve our mail before the weekend and pick up those few things or not. I am prepared though to spend the weekend working on getting the final things that I want to mail out ready for Monday's post, so we should all be fine.

It is hard to believe that Christmas will be upon us so soon. While just a short time ago it seemed like it was such a great distance into the future, it now looms ever so close and it is quickly becoming 'crunch time' for those of us who need to mail our cards and gifts. The days sure pass by quickly.

I did finish up the final work that I needed to do for my latest magazine article and project yesterday. With that under my belt, I feel like I have at least a couple of weeks to myself to get some personal projects done. Before long we will be looking to spring and summer things and soon after that it will be time to think of new designs for Christmas again (at least for the magazine) and the entire cycle will repeat itself.

Keith also finished up some big projects this past week. One important thing he did was complete our new catalog of patterns. It is available for you all to download it for free here. Just click on the title under the picture and follow the instructions for downloading it. It may take a few minutes because it is a larger file (7mb)










Sheila Landry Designs Winter 2014 Catalog

We are very proud of our catalog. Our little company is growing, and our catalog now has almost 500 patterns included in it. I think that Keith does a very good job of organizing them and fitting them into categories so that people can find what they are interested in quickly. That gets harder as we add more products, as many of the patterns fit into multiple sections or categories and it would not be prudent for us to list them twice. So we do the best we can and hope that everyone is able to find what they are looking for.

As our company grows, it is more and more difficult to keep things up to date. Both Keith and I realize that in the next week or so, when we begin adding new items, our catalog will already be a little out of date, as it is impossible to keep it completely 'current'. It is for that reason we invite you to join our Mailing List so that you receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In the newsletter, I always highlight our newest designs for both scroll sawing and painting. Since we only are able to update our catalog about twice a year, this is the best way to keep current. We never use anyone's information for anything but sending out the newsletters, so it is a safe and easy way to stay in touch.

Of course, you can also subscribe to my blog and see day by day the new things that I am making. I am trying a new service called Networked Blogs and seeing how that will work. Many people who like reading blogs are already signed up and it may be a nice way to receive notifications. Let me know what you think of it please, as I don't know if it is worth it to be involved with it.

I am always looking for ways to get word out about our company. I certainly appreciate you all sharing my posts here and commenting and "liking" them on Facebook. My recent growth in the painting area of our business has helped a great deal as well.

It is all matter of baby steps. The longer I am doing this, the more I am finding out that there is no such thing as "overnight success". Good companies are built slowly and steadily and only the results of hard work can sustain them.

I appreciate all your support and thank you all for helping us grow. We hope to continue to do what we are doing and truly enjoy being able to do something we love.

I wish you a great Friday and a happy weekend. No matter how busy you may be, I hope you take time to enjoy things as well.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Our NEW Winter 2014 Catalog is Available for Free Download! *
> 
> I awoke this morning to several inches of freshly fallen snow, and it is still coming down as I write here this morning. While we have had an inch here or there in the past couple of weeks, this is the first significant snowfall of the year.
> In checking on Facebook, there were announcements that all the area schools are closed, as we are supposed to get more snow throughout the day. Then on Sunday a larger storm is supposed to arrive. They are calling for up to 30 cm in addition to what has already fallen (almost a foot) and trying to prepare us for the worst.
> 
> Winter has arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I do feel prepared however. While we could use a bit more milk to get us through the weekend, for the most part we have all the supplies we need. I don't think that this is supposed to be a violent storm, but even if we happen to lose power, we have supplies, water and our bar-b-que to cook on if necessary. It is just getting light out now, and I don't know if we will be able to venture out to retrieve our mail before the weekend and pick up those few things or not. I am prepared though to spend the weekend working on getting the final things that I want to mail out ready for Monday's post, so we should all be fine.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Christmas will be upon us so soon. While just a short time ago it seemed like it was such a great distance into the future, it now looms ever so close and it is quickly becoming 'crunch time' for those of us who need to mail our cards and gifts. The days sure pass by quickly.
> 
> I did finish up the final work that I needed to do for my latest magazine article and project yesterday. With that under my belt, I feel like I have at least a couple of weeks to myself to get some personal projects done. Before long we will be looking to spring and summer things and soon after that it will be time to think of new designs for Christmas again (at least for the magazine) and the entire cycle will repeat itself.
> 
> Keith also finished up some big projects this past week. One important thing he did was complete our new catalog of patterns. It is available for you all to download it for free here. Just click on the title under the picture and follow the instructions for downloading it. It may take a few minutes because it is a larger file (7mb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Winter 2014 Catalog
> 
> We are very proud of our catalog. Our little company is growing, and our catalog now has almost 500 patterns included in it. I think that Keith does a very good job of organizing them and fitting them into categories so that people can find what they are interested in quickly. That gets harder as we add more products, as many of the patterns fit into multiple sections or categories and it would not be prudent for us to list them twice. So we do the best we can and hope that everyone is able to find what they are looking for.
> 
> As our company grows, it is more and more difficult to keep things up to date. Both Keith and I realize that in the next week or so, when we begin adding new items, our catalog will already be a little out of date, as it is impossible to keep it completely 'current'. It is for that reason we invite you to join our Mailing List so that you receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In the newsletter, I always highlight our newest designs for both scroll sawing and painting. Since we only are able to update our catalog about twice a year, this is the best way to keep current. We never use anyone's information for anything but sending out the newsletters, so it is a safe and easy way to stay in touch.
> 
> Of course, you can also subscribe to my blog and see day by day the new things that I am making. I am trying a new service called Networked Blogs and seeing how that will work. Many people who like reading blogs are already signed up and it may be a nice way to receive notifications. Let me know what you think of it please, as I don't know if it is worth it to be involved with it.
> 
> I am always looking for ways to get word out about our company. I certainly appreciate you all sharing my posts here and commenting and "liking" them on Facebook. My recent growth in the painting area of our business has helped a great deal as well.
> 
> It is all matter of baby steps. The longer I am doing this, the more I am finding out that there is no such thing as "overnight success". Good companies are built slowly and steadily and only the results of hard work can sustain them.
> 
> I appreciate all your support and thank you all for helping us grow. We hope to continue to do what we are doing and truly enjoy being able to do something we love.
> 
> I wish you a great Friday and a happy weekend. No matter how busy you may be, I hope you take time to enjoy things as well.


congratulations you two

you both deserve a drink









happy holidays !

http://www.pleated-jeans.com/2013/12/11/21-images-that-prove-cats-are-liquids/


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our NEW Winter 2014 Catalog is Available for Free Download! *
> 
> I awoke this morning to several inches of freshly fallen snow, and it is still coming down as I write here this morning. While we have had an inch here or there in the past couple of weeks, this is the first significant snowfall of the year.
> In checking on Facebook, there were announcements that all the area schools are closed, as we are supposed to get more snow throughout the day. Then on Sunday a larger storm is supposed to arrive. They are calling for up to 30 cm in addition to what has already fallen (almost a foot) and trying to prepare us for the worst.
> 
> Winter has arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I do feel prepared however. While we could use a bit more milk to get us through the weekend, for the most part we have all the supplies we need. I don't think that this is supposed to be a violent storm, but even if we happen to lose power, we have supplies, water and our bar-b-que to cook on if necessary. It is just getting light out now, and I don't know if we will be able to venture out to retrieve our mail before the weekend and pick up those few things or not. I am prepared though to spend the weekend working on getting the final things that I want to mail out ready for Monday's post, so we should all be fine.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Christmas will be upon us so soon. While just a short time ago it seemed like it was such a great distance into the future, it now looms ever so close and it is quickly becoming 'crunch time' for those of us who need to mail our cards and gifts. The days sure pass by quickly.
> 
> I did finish up the final work that I needed to do for my latest magazine article and project yesterday. With that under my belt, I feel like I have at least a couple of weeks to myself to get some personal projects done. Before long we will be looking to spring and summer things and soon after that it will be time to think of new designs for Christmas again (at least for the magazine) and the entire cycle will repeat itself.
> 
> Keith also finished up some big projects this past week. One important thing he did was complete our new catalog of patterns. It is available for you all to download it for free here. Just click on the title under the picture and follow the instructions for downloading it. It may take a few minutes because it is a larger file (7mb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Winter 2014 Catalog
> 
> We are very proud of our catalog. Our little company is growing, and our catalog now has almost 500 patterns included in it. I think that Keith does a very good job of organizing them and fitting them into categories so that people can find what they are interested in quickly. That gets harder as we add more products, as many of the patterns fit into multiple sections or categories and it would not be prudent for us to list them twice. So we do the best we can and hope that everyone is able to find what they are looking for.
> 
> As our company grows, it is more and more difficult to keep things up to date. Both Keith and I realize that in the next week or so, when we begin adding new items, our catalog will already be a little out of date, as it is impossible to keep it completely 'current'. It is for that reason we invite you to join our Mailing List so that you receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In the newsletter, I always highlight our newest designs for both scroll sawing and painting. Since we only are able to update our catalog about twice a year, this is the best way to keep current. We never use anyone's information for anything but sending out the newsletters, so it is a safe and easy way to stay in touch.
> 
> Of course, you can also subscribe to my blog and see day by day the new things that I am making. I am trying a new service called Networked Blogs and seeing how that will work. Many people who like reading blogs are already signed up and it may be a nice way to receive notifications. Let me know what you think of it please, as I don't know if it is worth it to be involved with it.
> 
> I am always looking for ways to get word out about our company. I certainly appreciate you all sharing my posts here and commenting and "liking" them on Facebook. My recent growth in the painting area of our business has helped a great deal as well.
> 
> It is all matter of baby steps. The longer I am doing this, the more I am finding out that there is no such thing as "overnight success". Good companies are built slowly and steadily and only the results of hard work can sustain them.
> 
> I appreciate all your support and thank you all for helping us grow. We hope to continue to do what we are doing and truly enjoy being able to do something we love.
> 
> I wish you a great Friday and a happy weekend. No matter how busy you may be, I hope you take time to enjoy things as well.


Thanks, David - You as well!

I LOVED the pictures of the cats. The one pictured here looks a lot like my beautiful cat Jasmine that I had for over 16 years. She was a true treasure. 

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Our NEW Winter 2014 Catalog is Available for Free Download! *
> 
> I awoke this morning to several inches of freshly fallen snow, and it is still coming down as I write here this morning. While we have had an inch here or there in the past couple of weeks, this is the first significant snowfall of the year.
> In checking on Facebook, there were announcements that all the area schools are closed, as we are supposed to get more snow throughout the day. Then on Sunday a larger storm is supposed to arrive. They are calling for up to 30 cm in addition to what has already fallen (almost a foot) and trying to prepare us for the worst.
> 
> Winter has arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I do feel prepared however. While we could use a bit more milk to get us through the weekend, for the most part we have all the supplies we need. I don't think that this is supposed to be a violent storm, but even if we happen to lose power, we have supplies, water and our bar-b-que to cook on if necessary. It is just getting light out now, and I don't know if we will be able to venture out to retrieve our mail before the weekend and pick up those few things or not. I am prepared though to spend the weekend working on getting the final things that I want to mail out ready for Monday's post, so we should all be fine.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Christmas will be upon us so soon. While just a short time ago it seemed like it was such a great distance into the future, it now looms ever so close and it is quickly becoming 'crunch time' for those of us who need to mail our cards and gifts. The days sure pass by quickly.
> 
> I did finish up the final work that I needed to do for my latest magazine article and project yesterday. With that under my belt, I feel like I have at least a couple of weeks to myself to get some personal projects done. Before long we will be looking to spring and summer things and soon after that it will be time to think of new designs for Christmas again (at least for the magazine) and the entire cycle will repeat itself.
> 
> Keith also finished up some big projects this past week. One important thing he did was complete our new catalog of patterns. It is available for you all to download it for free here. Just click on the title under the picture and follow the instructions for downloading it. It may take a few minutes because it is a larger file (7mb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Winter 2014 Catalog
> 
> We are very proud of our catalog. Our little company is growing, and our catalog now has almost 500 patterns included in it. I think that Keith does a very good job of organizing them and fitting them into categories so that people can find what they are interested in quickly. That gets harder as we add more products, as many of the patterns fit into multiple sections or categories and it would not be prudent for us to list them twice. So we do the best we can and hope that everyone is able to find what they are looking for.
> 
> As our company grows, it is more and more difficult to keep things up to date. Both Keith and I realize that in the next week or so, when we begin adding new items, our catalog will already be a little out of date, as it is impossible to keep it completely 'current'. It is for that reason we invite you to join our Mailing List so that you receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In the newsletter, I always highlight our newest designs for both scroll sawing and painting. Since we only are able to update our catalog about twice a year, this is the best way to keep current. We never use anyone's information for anything but sending out the newsletters, so it is a safe and easy way to stay in touch.
> 
> Of course, you can also subscribe to my blog and see day by day the new things that I am making. I am trying a new service called Networked Blogs and seeing how that will work. Many people who like reading blogs are already signed up and it may be a nice way to receive notifications. Let me know what you think of it please, as I don't know if it is worth it to be involved with it.
> 
> I am always looking for ways to get word out about our company. I certainly appreciate you all sharing my posts here and commenting and "liking" them on Facebook. My recent growth in the painting area of our business has helped a great deal as well.
> 
> It is all matter of baby steps. The longer I am doing this, the more I am finding out that there is no such thing as "overnight success". Good companies are built slowly and steadily and only the results of hard work can sustain them.
> 
> I appreciate all your support and thank you all for helping us grow. We hope to continue to do what we are doing and truly enjoy being able to do something we love.
> 
> I wish you a great Friday and a happy weekend. No matter how busy you may be, I hope you take time to enjoy things as well.


Great job on the catalogue, Keith. I like the way it is laid out. It's nice to be able to browse through and see what patterns can be added to my ever growing list of projects. All I want for Christmas is 'TIME" ! 
Stay safe this weekend in the snow. It's nice when you know you don't have to go out. You can cozy up and do some fun stuff.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Our NEW Winter 2014 Catalog is Available for Free Download! *
> 
> I awoke this morning to several inches of freshly fallen snow, and it is still coming down as I write here this morning. While we have had an inch here or there in the past couple of weeks, this is the first significant snowfall of the year.
> In checking on Facebook, there were announcements that all the area schools are closed, as we are supposed to get more snow throughout the day. Then on Sunday a larger storm is supposed to arrive. They are calling for up to 30 cm in addition to what has already fallen (almost a foot) and trying to prepare us for the worst.
> 
> Winter has arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I do feel prepared however. While we could use a bit more milk to get us through the weekend, for the most part we have all the supplies we need. I don't think that this is supposed to be a violent storm, but even if we happen to lose power, we have supplies, water and our bar-b-que to cook on if necessary. It is just getting light out now, and I don't know if we will be able to venture out to retrieve our mail before the weekend and pick up those few things or not. I am prepared though to spend the weekend working on getting the final things that I want to mail out ready for Monday's post, so we should all be fine.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Christmas will be upon us so soon. While just a short time ago it seemed like it was such a great distance into the future, it now looms ever so close and it is quickly becoming 'crunch time' for those of us who need to mail our cards and gifts. The days sure pass by quickly.
> 
> I did finish up the final work that I needed to do for my latest magazine article and project yesterday. With that under my belt, I feel like I have at least a couple of weeks to myself to get some personal projects done. Before long we will be looking to spring and summer things and soon after that it will be time to think of new designs for Christmas again (at least for the magazine) and the entire cycle will repeat itself.
> 
> Keith also finished up some big projects this past week. One important thing he did was complete our new catalog of patterns. It is available for you all to download it for free here. Just click on the title under the picture and follow the instructions for downloading it. It may take a few minutes because it is a larger file (7mb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Winter 2014 Catalog
> 
> We are very proud of our catalog. Our little company is growing, and our catalog now has almost 500 patterns included in it. I think that Keith does a very good job of organizing them and fitting them into categories so that people can find what they are interested in quickly. That gets harder as we add more products, as many of the patterns fit into multiple sections or categories and it would not be prudent for us to list them twice. So we do the best we can and hope that everyone is able to find what they are looking for.
> 
> As our company grows, it is more and more difficult to keep things up to date. Both Keith and I realize that in the next week or so, when we begin adding new items, our catalog will already be a little out of date, as it is impossible to keep it completely 'current'. It is for that reason we invite you to join our Mailing List so that you receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In the newsletter, I always highlight our newest designs for both scroll sawing and painting. Since we only are able to update our catalog about twice a year, this is the best way to keep current. We never use anyone's information for anything but sending out the newsletters, so it is a safe and easy way to stay in touch.
> 
> Of course, you can also subscribe to my blog and see day by day the new things that I am making. I am trying a new service called Networked Blogs and seeing how that will work. Many people who like reading blogs are already signed up and it may be a nice way to receive notifications. Let me know what you think of it please, as I don't know if it is worth it to be involved with it.
> 
> I am always looking for ways to get word out about our company. I certainly appreciate you all sharing my posts here and commenting and "liking" them on Facebook. My recent growth in the painting area of our business has helped a great deal as well.
> 
> It is all matter of baby steps. The longer I am doing this, the more I am finding out that there is no such thing as "overnight success". Good companies are built slowly and steadily and only the results of hard work can sustain them.
> 
> I appreciate all your support and thank you all for helping us grow. We hope to continue to do what we are doing and truly enjoy being able to do something we love.
> 
> I wish you a great Friday and a happy weekend. No matter how busy you may be, I hope you take time to enjoy things as well.


So awesome, and so professional. You & Keith will go far.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our NEW Winter 2014 Catalog is Available for Free Download! *
> 
> I awoke this morning to several inches of freshly fallen snow, and it is still coming down as I write here this morning. While we have had an inch here or there in the past couple of weeks, this is the first significant snowfall of the year.
> In checking on Facebook, there were announcements that all the area schools are closed, as we are supposed to get more snow throughout the day. Then on Sunday a larger storm is supposed to arrive. They are calling for up to 30 cm in addition to what has already fallen (almost a foot) and trying to prepare us for the worst.
> 
> Winter has arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I do feel prepared however. While we could use a bit more milk to get us through the weekend, for the most part we have all the supplies we need. I don't think that this is supposed to be a violent storm, but even if we happen to lose power, we have supplies, water and our bar-b-que to cook on if necessary. It is just getting light out now, and I don't know if we will be able to venture out to retrieve our mail before the weekend and pick up those few things or not. I am prepared though to spend the weekend working on getting the final things that I want to mail out ready for Monday's post, so we should all be fine.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Christmas will be upon us so soon. While just a short time ago it seemed like it was such a great distance into the future, it now looms ever so close and it is quickly becoming 'crunch time' for those of us who need to mail our cards and gifts. The days sure pass by quickly.
> 
> I did finish up the final work that I needed to do for my latest magazine article and project yesterday. With that under my belt, I feel like I have at least a couple of weeks to myself to get some personal projects done. Before long we will be looking to spring and summer things and soon after that it will be time to think of new designs for Christmas again (at least for the magazine) and the entire cycle will repeat itself.
> 
> Keith also finished up some big projects this past week. One important thing he did was complete our new catalog of patterns. It is available for you all to download it for free here. Just click on the title under the picture and follow the instructions for downloading it. It may take a few minutes because it is a larger file (7mb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Landry Designs Winter 2014 Catalog
> 
> We are very proud of our catalog. Our little company is growing, and our catalog now has almost 500 patterns included in it. I think that Keith does a very good job of organizing them and fitting them into categories so that people can find what they are interested in quickly. That gets harder as we add more products, as many of the patterns fit into multiple sections or categories and it would not be prudent for us to list them twice. So we do the best we can and hope that everyone is able to find what they are looking for.
> 
> As our company grows, it is more and more difficult to keep things up to date. Both Keith and I realize that in the next week or so, when we begin adding new items, our catalog will already be a little out of date, as it is impossible to keep it completely 'current'. It is for that reason we invite you to join our Mailing List so that you receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In the newsletter, I always highlight our newest designs for both scroll sawing and painting. Since we only are able to update our catalog about twice a year, this is the best way to keep current. We never use anyone's information for anything but sending out the newsletters, so it is a safe and easy way to stay in touch.
> 
> Of course, you can also subscribe to my blog and see day by day the new things that I am making. I am trying a new service called Networked Blogs and seeing how that will work. Many people who like reading blogs are already signed up and it may be a nice way to receive notifications. Let me know what you think of it please, as I don't know if it is worth it to be involved with it.
> 
> I am always looking for ways to get word out about our company. I certainly appreciate you all sharing my posts here and commenting and "liking" them on Facebook. My recent growth in the painting area of our business has helped a great deal as well.
> 
> It is all matter of baby steps. The longer I am doing this, the more I am finding out that there is no such thing as "overnight success". Good companies are built slowly and steadily and only the results of hard work can sustain them.
> 
> I appreciate all your support and thank you all for helping us grow. We hope to continue to do what we are doing and truly enjoy being able to do something we love.
> 
> I wish you a great Friday and a happy weekend. No matter how busy you may be, I hope you take time to enjoy things as well.


Thank you both. Keith does take a lot of time to make it look as good as it does. He is very good with keeping things consistent and making a beautiful presentation. I am glad you all like it! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*

We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.

Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.

Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early! 

As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.

Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.

There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.

The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.

One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.

After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:










Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!

So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.

I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)










I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:










Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:










Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"

But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.










They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.










Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.










Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.










After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)










I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!










I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!

Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.

I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*
> 
> We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.
> 
> Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early!
> 
> As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.
> 
> Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.
> 
> There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.
> 
> The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.
> 
> After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!
> 
> So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.
> 
> I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"
> 
> But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!
> 
> Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


Is this the Elf on the Shelf's brother??? lol


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*
> 
> We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.
> 
> Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early!
> 
> As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.
> 
> Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.
> 
> There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.
> 
> The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.
> 
> After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!
> 
> So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.
> 
> I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"
> 
> But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!
> 
> Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


the plot thickens

now we have edgar and keith
to question
when things go wrong


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*
> 
> We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.
> 
> Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early!
> 
> As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.
> 
> Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.
> 
> There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.
> 
> The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.
> 
> After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!
> 
> So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.
> 
> I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"
> 
> But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!
> 
> Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


Sounds like you will have good weekend snowed in with all the usual culprits and one new partner. Thank
you for sharing.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*
> 
> We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.
> 
> Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early!
> 
> As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.
> 
> Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.
> 
> There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.
> 
> The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.
> 
> After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!
> 
> So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.
> 
> I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"
> 
> But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!
> 
> Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


I love the faces on these elves! Very mischievous. Brenda does a beautiful job on her elves. Enjoy being cozied up this weekend and stay safe on the roads.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*
> 
> We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.
> 
> Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early!
> 
> As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.
> 
> Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.
> 
> There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.
> 
> The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.
> 
> After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!
> 
> So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.
> 
> I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"
> 
> But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!
> 
> Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Edgar Sparkles McKenzie*
> 
> We are in the midst of a snowy weekend here in Nova Scotia. Yesterday morning I woke up to about six inches of snow, and throughout the day we had several more fall. When we drove downtown to do our errands and go to the gym, there were times when you could barely see more than a few feet in front of you. The main road runs along the ocean and the fierce wind was blowing the snow and causing 'white out' conditions. It was certainly slow driving.
> 
> Upon seeing this, we decided to get done only what we had to do and get home as quickly as possible. We did our bit of grocery shopping so we would be good for the upcoming weekend, as we have an additional 30 cm (almost a foot) of additional snow coming on Sunday. I didn't mind though because I need to do some "Elf Things" and get my packages out on Monday if there it any chance of them arriving in time for Christmas. It is going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Our last stop was at the post office, as we wanted to make sure we had our mail before the weekend. Much to my delight, a very special package that I had been anticipating for several weeks had finally arrived. It seemed that my Christmas came early!
> 
> As many of you know, I enjoy spending some time of my day on Facebook. I love seeing what everyone is up to and I feel that it connects me not only with my family and friends, but other creative people as well.
> 
> Several months ago, I joined a group called Tole Painters Unite, which is a large group of painters. I truly love seeing all the pictures and posts of what everyone is painting, as well as offering help to those who are new. This is truly a wonderful and positive group, and besides being full of inspiration and creativity, it is full of fun.
> 
> There are several girls who stand out in the group that I have become friends with. They are from all over the world and many of them design their own patterns, as I do. Not only are they talented, but they have a wonderful sense of humor and support for each other. For example, this summer one of our friends Lynn had a tragedy when her house had a fire and burned. She and her dog were in it alone in the middle of the night when the fire broke out and she was lucky to get out with her own life and that of her dog. Unfortunately, she had spent the past two and a half years renovating the house (a beautiful Cape Cod home) and it is deemed a total loss. They are now going through months of red tape and insurance mess and they say it won't even be settled for additional months. It is a hard time for her.
> 
> The girls in this group really stepped up though and helped Lynn through this devastation. They are always sending her brushes, paints, decorations and other things to help her rebuild her life and get things back to "normal" for her. It was so thrilling to see her begin to paint again and see her find joy in life once more. The support was amazing.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was that some of the girls owned darling hand-crafted elves that they purchased from Brenda Griffith who owns a business called The Rusty Thimble. Brenda lives in Oklahoma and sells her finished Primitive style dolls and creations through Facebook and on Etsy. Her elves are just darling and she even set a special page on Facebook where her customers could post pictures and tell stories of what their elves were up to.
> 
> After seeing all the fun my friends were having with their elves, I had to order one. My other dear friend Charlotte had ordered one as well, within an hour of me ordering mine and we had to laugh because we both wanted to join in on the fun. Charlotte lives in Tennessee, and she got her elf last week. She named her elf "Prince Charlie" and he is already causing havoc in Charlotte's world! Here is a picture of Prince Charlie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a handsome elf?? You can see the twinkle in his eye though! You can tell he is looking for some mischief to get into!
> 
> So when I arrived at the post office and saw that I had a box from Brenda, my heart skipped a beat. I KNEW that my elf had finally arrived here and I couldn't wait to meet him.
> 
> I got home and opened the box and all three cats came running. (I had told them that we were expecting a new friend to come live with us and they were also happy he was here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my elf out of the box, and everyone greeted him warmly. I decided to name him "Edgar Sparkles McKenzie" or "Mr. Sparkles" for short. Everyone gave Edgar a very warm greeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard thought that the cool "box toy" that Edgar came in was simply the BEST! He politely asked Edgar if he could try it out and Edgar told him it would be fine - after all - Edgar was packed in there for DAYS and he had quite enough of it! If he never saw the inside of that box again it would be too soon as far as he was concerned! Richard jumped right in and made himself at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco looked around to see if Edgar brought any food with him, and when she saw that all he had with him was a paint brush and a fabric candy cane, she quickly lost interest. She went back to her own bed and thought "what's the big deal?"
> 
> But Pancakes really liked Edgar. He put out his paw to shake hands and extend his friendship. Since he was the youngest, it was likely that he and Edgar would become the best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked each other over and Pancakes loved the "bell toy" that was at the end of Edgar's hat. "What a cool thing this is!" said Pancakes, as he jingled the bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco liked the bell as well. When she heard it jingle, she came back out of her bed to see if it meant that someone was serving dinner. But as soon as she saw that it was just the boys playing, she went back to her bed. "Silly boys!" she muttered. She was rather cross that it was a false alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar tried to be friendly as well. He found Pancakes' favorite pink 'mouse toy' and held it out for him to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long discussion, Pancakes and Edgar decided that they were going to be great friends. Pancakes asked to try out Edgar's 'bed toy' for himself and Edgar said "sure!" Edgar offered Pancakes his extra special candy cane to try as well. (Edgar didn't know that cats don't eat candy canes, but Pancakes was very polite and just said "thank you!" He didn't want to hurt his new friends' feelings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that everyone got along so well. Bringing a new friend into the house doesn't always go smoothly. But I think that Pancakes and Edgar are going to get along fine and I can only imagine the trouble that they will be getting into. Both of them have mischief in their eyes and I think Pancakes is thrilled with his new " partner in crime" . . . er . . . "friend"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to really thank Brenda for making such a lovely doll. She has brought so many people happiness and a lot of fun into many lives with her creations, and we look forward to what the future brings. I love Edgar already!
> 
> Today I am busy doing some secret projects, so I had better get busy. Time is ticking and even though I now have an extra helper, there is still much to accomplish.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and safe Saturday. May you find joy in your day!


Thank you all for your comments. I apologize for not getting back here yesterday, but I was trying hard to get some things done and tried to stay off the computer as much as possible. It is hard for me to stay away some days! 

I truly think that life can be as fun as we choose to make it. Certainly bad things happen to all of us, but where we focus and our attitude toward life dictates whether we are happy or not. For myself, I choose to have fun and be happy.

You are never too old to believe in the magic of elves! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *

As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.

Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.

We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.

With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.

So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so. 

Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:























































The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:



















Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:










And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:



















Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:














































And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend. 










I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!










I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.

I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Lovely, and thanks for the advice on finishing projects.
Brandon


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


What a fun filled tree. Merry Christmas to you, Keith, and families.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thank you both! It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas around here!  Always FUN! Merry Christmas to you as well! 

Sheila


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you and Keith! What a pretty tree full of interesting trinkets. 
DanK


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Simply MAGNiFICANT! Stay cozy during the blizzard and then watch the ice.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Good morning Sheila. Your tree looks beautiful and I think that all the ornaments are from special people and hand made make it that bit more special. I must look out the book I have on Debbie Mitchell's Cozy Cubbies. I've always liked her work. I've finally got an afternoon that I can sit and paint for a few hours!
Enjoy the weekend and stay safe out of the snow storm.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Tree looks good. Ours is also done with hand made decorations, so we understand enjoying them along with the story behind each one.
I'm currently seeing "*Winter Storm Warnings*" being issued on the TV for your area, with predictions of up to 20cm of snow and ice pellets. Perhaps staying inside enjoying your tree is a wise choice. 
Stay warm.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Little All-Season Tree - Dressed for Christmas! *
> 
> As I write this morning, we are in the midst of what looks like a blizzard. We are not alone however, as I understand that much of the northeastern United States and Canada is also experiencing this storm. While they are calling for anywhere from 20-30 cm of snow with winds up to 80 kmh, some sources are saying that it will be changing to rain later on today, which will make it extremely messy/dangerous.
> 
> Word of this storm has been around for the past few days, and while we already had several inches of snow on the ground, we have been bracing ourselves for whatever comes today. After all - I do live in Canada and it is December. It is hardly unexpected.
> 
> We are well supplied and ready for whatever this system will bring. We have extra water, food, cat food and have no reason at all to leave the house. In fact, I had the weekend pretty much planned on finishing up preparing the last of my things that have to be mailed out for Christmas (Yes - I know I may be a little late!) and hope to have everything on its way by Monday.
> 
> With that said, I am taking a little break from designing. I have some things that are going to be due to the magazine as soon as Christmas has passed, but for the most part my calendar is clear and I will have some time to do what I would like to do in the form of being creative. I have several ideas and look forward to doing things in a relaxed manner. It makes things fun.
> 
> So for today, I will post pictures here of my little "all season tree" dressed up for Christmas. I am afraid that I rather neglected it this autumn, with us being away on our trip to Chicago. But after doing my mass organization and having all of my seasonal decorations right in place and easy to get to, it will be easier than ever to keep my tree up to date and redecorate for each season. Once again I will try to do so.
> 
> Following are pictures of my little tree in its Christmas glory. The first set of pictures is in daylight, so you could see the little ornaments better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures are with the tree lights on. I really think it is beautiful. The first three pictures highlight the ornaments I received from this years' ornament exchanges that I participated in. The two reindeer were made by Judy Hunter and she even made one for Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was my darling ornament from my Tole Painter's Unite page that was done by Gerri Loney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ornaments that were given by my son and his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon organizing, I found several of Debbie Mitchell's "Cozy Cubby" ornaments that I had painted over the year and decided that would be the main theme of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the Cozy Cubby star topper that I painted last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the tree looks wonderful! My kitty Pancakes seems to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! And I hope you enjoyed seeing my little tree. It just goes to show you don't need a giant tree to have a nice one. I am very happy with it.
> 
> I am getting a lot done already and happy to stay warm and cozy inside with Keith and my kitties.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thank you all so much for the nice comments. I didn't get a chance to read them until right before I retired. It was a busy day and I wasn't at my computer much at all. I do love hearing from you all though and I appreciate you all taking the time to post. 

I truly love my little tree. It is something that brightens the corner of my place here every day. I even think that Keith is coming around to liking it as well. (That or he has given in to me having it up all year!) He used to "suggest" other things that we can put in that corner, but I think he finally gave up, as I always just wanted to keep the tree there. It is a silly thing that I enjoy hanging on to.

I hope you all had a good weekend. We survived the snow/ice storm fine. It was a good weekend and a nice time to enjoy each other.

Now I am ready for the week ahead.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Preparing for the Holiday*

We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.

What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.

Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.










It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.

So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.

I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.

I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.

I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.










She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.

So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.

On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.

So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.

It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.

I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:










And then Coco:










I think it is going to be a good week.

Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.

Happy Monday


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


Have a gr8 week. Sip on a spiked eggnog to de-stress.. lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


Thanks, Roger - You have a great week as well. I am in the home stretch here and feeling pretty relaxed. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


Glad you are safe. Say high to the cats.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


Thanks Spunwood! They are all wound up on the holiday happenings. They sense when things are occurring and they are either wild and crazy or sound asleep - refueling! It is a fun time for all!!

Have a great week yourself!

Sheila


----------



## DavidBethune

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


Hi Sheila.. 
As you know we are based in Canada also and ship our Scroll Saw products all over the world.
I was a little surprised that you say it's expensive to ship to the USA?
Actually we are located about 10 miles from Niagara Falls Canada and using Canada Post
we ship to the USA and worldwide very reasonably…
That said… if we ship the *Same Item* ANYWHERE in Canada it's almost DOUBLE??
It's cheaper for us to ship to AUSTRALIA than it is 30 miles North to Toronto.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years!
*BigFoot Products*


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


Good morning Sheila. I'm glad you made it through that storm. It looked pretty messy! Enjoy your relaxation time. It's nice to not have deadlines at this time of the year so you can enjoy time with family and friends.
I have to agree with you that shipping anything overseas or the US from Canada is expensive. I usually ship my overseas parcels in the States. There is a break point though where shipping in Canada is cheaper. It depends on the size and weight of the item. I check how much it costs here before I make the decision to ship from the US. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for the Holiday*
> 
> We made it through the snow/ice storm unscathed.
> 
> What began as several inches of snow in the morning, turned to falling ice pellets and rain by noon. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, as I feel that not only was the snow much prettier than ice and rain, but it was also safer.
> 
> Somewhere mid-morning, I tried to open the door to take a better look outside. Pancakes and Edgar ran to investigate just how deep the snow was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 5-6 inches and we were barely able to push open the door. I had thought about taking a nice walk down the road as soon as I was dressed. But that ideas was soon put on the shelf when by the time I had something to eat and showered and changed, the snow had changed to icy rain, accompanied by strong winds. My Winter Wonderland was turning into a huge mess.
> 
> So I decided to tackle the task at hand - getting everything that I wanted to mail out ready for the post office. As I made the final list as of what was to go, I realized that it was a lot more stuff than I had thought.
> 
> I am not great at sending cards and things. I get behind just like everyone else. Each year I buy a box of cards that I intend to send to those who touch my lives and more so than not, the majority of them don't get finished or sent. The realization of how FEW got sent out in recent years was quite evident as I opened my box of Christmas wrap and such and found THREE nearly full boxes of cards from years gone past which were testament to my previous failures. For each year I simply run out of time and wind up abandoning the project altogether. Thus I store the cards for "next year" and I completely forget that I have them and buy more. The result is a good variety and quantity of cards on hand. But seeing them this year made me more determined - this year I will succeed in getting them out.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the weekend writing cards. I know that many don't send cards anymore, and that is understandable. Postage is costly and people tend to communicate even more online than anything else. I have taken a fancy to sending "e-cards", as they can even go out last minute and still be on time. But it seems that when I finally found a really nice site and subscribed to them, many of those on my list subscribe to it as well. That kind of takes the fun and surprise out of the card to me, although they are very pretty to watch anyway. So for this year, I decided to send some real cards through the mail, and while I realize that they may be a little late, they will be sent nonetheless.
> 
> I also had to get the boxes for my children ready to be shipped. Since they are going via courier, there is hope that they will all arrive on time. We did pare things down a bit with them though, as it is difficult for me to purchase things for them here in Canada and send them to the USA. The cost for shipping is high and I feel that they would rather have me give them the additional money and get something useful than spend it on shipping. But I did make them all something nice as a keepsake, as well as my dear little grand daughter Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is growing so fast and I am enjoying seeing her pictures as she gets bigger. I made her a special little keepsake that I didn't want to show here just yet.
> 
> So once things get posted today, the major pressure is off. I am pretty set for things for my family here in Canada and I will feel a great relief by the end of the day. Our own family here is small, and we will wind up having a low key Christmas. It will be quite different without Keith's dad here, and I am sure it will be even harder for Keith and his mom. We plan on having Keith's mom over on Christmas Eve, and she is going to teach me how to make the Acadian dish of rappie pie which I speak of so often. That to me is the best gift she could give, as her rappie pie is the best I ever had. We plan to cook and watch some Christmas movies and just enjoy each others' company, which will make it a great day.
> 
> On Christmas Day we plan to head to Digby to spend the day with Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy. I call them my "Canadian Family" as they had long ago welcomed me into their home. I don't think I spent a Christmas or major holiday without seeing them since I met them nearly ten years ago. It will also be a wonderful day, as we are bringing Keith's mom to join us.
> 
> So little by little things are getting done. For the first time in a long while, I am not thinking much about "work." I want to take this time to enjoy my friends and family and life in general. There is enough on our site so that work can be put on hold for a short while, with little negative consequences. There will be time to get back to it soon, but for now, I want to enjoy the season.
> 
> It feels odd not to be driven by deadlines and things of that nature. But it also feels good. Taking time to relax and enjoy what we accomplished is very important in our well being. I believe this with all of my heart.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the cats interact with Edgar (the elf doll) yesterday. It seems that they all took turns getting to know him. First Richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a good week.
> 
> Have a wonderful week yourselves. Please try to not get stressed out by the season. Take time to enjoy your friends and families and the time you have with them.
> 
> Happy Monday


I think it is like Anna says, David. It depends on the item and the destination. We also find that some items cost more to ship within Canada than to another country. I just don't get it. :/

Nearly done Anna - Nearly done! Then it will be time to enjoy the season.  Have a wonderful evening.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Snow, Memories and Frienships*

As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.

It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.

Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.

I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.

Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.

This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.










Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.










In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.

While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.

Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.










I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.

I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.

Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.










I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Snow, Memories and Frienships*
> 
> As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.
> 
> It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.
> 
> Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.
> 
> I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.
> 
> Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.
> 
> This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.
> 
> While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.
> 
> Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.
> 
> I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.
> 
> Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


You too Shelia - trying to finish my last project for the year, perhaps in the next two days then I off till Jan 1st


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snow, Memories and Frienships*
> 
> As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.
> 
> It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.
> 
> Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.
> 
> I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.
> 
> Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.
> 
> This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.
> 
> While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.
> 
> Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.
> 
> I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.
> 
> Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


I am going to go in very low gear for the next couple of weeks. I am not saying I am taking the day "off" because what I do in my time off looks a lot like what I do every day - at least that is what Keith says!  I am going to enjoy my life and enjoy the season and we will see where that will bring me. Being my own creative self, I am sure I will be creating things - whether for patterns or for myself. It will be a fun time.

Merry Christmas to you! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Snow, Memories and Frienships*
> 
> As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.
> 
> It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.
> 
> Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.
> 
> I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.
> 
> Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.
> 
> This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.
> 
> While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.
> 
> Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.
> 
> I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.
> 
> Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila. I had a good chuckle when I saw Edgar reading my card. You could create a whole book of his activities. I remember taking one of the kids stuffed dinosaurs with me on vacation and creating a whole album of the trip with him in it. It gave them a great way of seeing the country through Dino's eyes!
Enjoy the snow. It does make everything very peaceful but I'm happy with our wet Westcoast weather!
Happy creating!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snow, Memories and Frienships*
> 
> As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.
> 
> It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.
> 
> Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.
> 
> I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.
> 
> Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.
> 
> This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.
> 
> While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.
> 
> Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.
> 
> I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.
> 
> Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Anna - your card is wonderful! What a beautiful keepsake you made us!

I love "play acting" through the kitties and now Edgar. I have lots of fun adventures in store for them in the future. I think that making our lives fun is a huge step toward happiness. We need to take time to enjoy our lives and the people and things within our personal worlds.

I love the snow - it is absolutely beautiful out. Still falling ever so slightly now. It is a wonderful day! I hope you have a great day as well!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Snow, Memories and Frienships*
> 
> As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.
> 
> It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.
> 
> Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.
> 
> I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.
> 
> Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.
> 
> This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.
> 
> While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.
> 
> Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.
> 
> I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.
> 
> Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Glad to hear that you are now enjoying the beautiful aspect of winter. Not sure why Edgar thinks it is OK to read your mail . . . Hmmm
I must agree with your hopes for kindness, understanding, and tolerance. Well expressed.
Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snow, Memories and Frienships*
> 
> As the sun begins to illuminate the morning sky, I look out and notice that once again the snow is gently falling on us here in Nova Scotia. This time is isn't the windy, violent type of snowfall that occurred the other day, but rather the soft, large flakes that gently float to the ground.
> 
> It is getting lighter out, and I can see that already several fresh inches of snow have accumulated on the ground. As yesterday things were all cleared up from the weekend storm and once again there is a fresh, white blanket which covers everything in sight.
> 
> Winter in the country is beautiful. While I know that many of you have very valid reasons for not liking the snow or the cold that accompanies it - try as I may I can't feel the same. We will just have to agree to disagree. I have been on this Earth long enough to realize that what makes this world a wonderful place is that people are different in their likes and dislikes and that is part of what makes life so special and interesting. How boring it would be if we all felt exactly the same about everything! It certainly wouldn't be a world which I would want to live.
> 
> I love snow - especially around Christmas. I have a few memories of Christmases past where it rained or the weather was sunny and warm and to me it just didn't feel the same. The thought of bundling up and snuggling with others and cooking warm meals and drinking cocoa are only part of the joy of the season, and all of these things I associate with snow and cold. It is just how I was brought up. This type of weather also triggers memories of venturing out in the snow with my grandfather to pick a tree when we lived on the south side of Chicago. The scene in "A Christmas Story" of them choosing the tree is exactly how I remembered doing the same - only with my grandfather and my uncle Wayne who was only five years older than I and more like a big brother than an uncle. I remember one year when one of my front teeth had fallen out and the other was loose, Wayne offered to pay me a quarter if I would loosen up my other front tooth and pull it out in time for Christmas so that I could say "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth." I took him up on it.
> 
> Memories like these - of the snow filled streets of Chicago - also bring warm thoughts of ice skating after school, playing football in the snow with our friends, and Christmas caroling on our way home from Gage Park after our dance lessons and basketball games. It was just as cold, but we didn't care. I remember peeling off layers of frozen socks and hats and mittens that appeared as if they could break into pieces, and taking a nice, warm bath to warm back up again where my skin was deep pink from the cold. Then I would don my jammies and cuddle with one of my cats and have cocoa while looking at our own tree in the parlor. It was a magical time for me and these memories will be replayed in my mind as long as I live. I am happy to have them.
> 
> This morning when I awoke, I saw Edgar reading one of my Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being his first Christmas, he didn't know much about Christmas cards. I could see the wonder in his eyes and Pancakes came over to see what he was looking at. Being a cat, Pancakes doesn't know how to read. But I was surprised that Edgar was able to read so well being fresh out of Elf School. Miss Brenda (his creator) must have taught him well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, Edgar read the beautiful thoughts from the card which I received from my wonderful Lumberjock friend, Anna. Anna is a very talented woodworker and scroll sawyer and we had the pleasure of meeting her and her husband Jim this summer when they came here to Nova Scotia all the way from British Columbia for vacation. We have a wonderful friendship which began on our mutual love of creating and had a wonderful visit. I was thrilled to get such a lovely card from them.
> 
> While Pancakes is unable to read, he was able to tell Edgar a little bit about Christmas and friendships and how he felt that they were becoming great friends as well. Edgar seemed quite happy with that idea.
> 
> Anna had made the card herself. She had used a pattern that my partner Kieth designed and cut the intricate filigree bell out of paper on the scroll saw. She then embellished the design with some beautiful crystal rhinestones. It is beautiful and thoughtful and meaningful at the same time. And we just loved receiving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this time of year. I love seeing the creativity in others that are around me. I love that many people, no matter what religion they follow, look upon this time of year to express their love and kindness towards others. I have friends of all religions - or no religions - that take this time of year as an opportunity to reflect and be grateful for all they have. And that I believe is a good thing.
> 
> I always look upon the holiday season with hope. I hope that the world will be kinder and more understanding to others around them. I hope that people realize that just because others don't think exactly like they do, that doesn't mean that they are "wrong" or "bad" people. I do think that in order for our world to succeed and continue to be strong, we need to be tolerant of others and their own beliefs.
> 
> Am I being idealistic? Probably so. But that is the way I am and I don't see that changing any time soon. It is just part of the person that I am. After all - if an elf and a cat can get along so well, anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Merry Christmas to you as well John. Thank you very much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Out of My Comfort Zone*

Yesterday I pretty much finished up the last of the things that I needed to do for the Christmas holiday. Everything that I wanted to mail out had been posted and all the gifts that I had to get or make for my own giving here in Canada were complete. I still have some wrapping to do, but that should only take a short time and I will certainly get things done over the weekend. I think I am doing pretty well.

It is a strange feeling for me to be so on top of things. I don't think that there has ever been a time before when I was ready for the holiday so early. Perhaps it is because our families are a little smaller. Or maybe it is that we decided to downsize the holidays a bit and limit our gift giving. Probably it is a little bit of both.

As we arrived home from our daily errands of visiting the post office and stopping at the store, I felt rather odd. Usually as I return, I am planning out the days activities and work, and on a deadline to finish the latest project that I am working on. Whether it is self-imposed or a deadline for a catalog or magazine, I treat it with equal importance and I attack it with enthusiasm.

But yesterday, my "to do" list was complete. I am certainly not out of ideas, but for some reason I didn't really feel like jumping into another project just yet. I live from project to project all year long and I suppose that I wanted to take a minute to stop and enjoy the day as it was and my surroundings and enjoy the season. After all - that is what I advise everyone else. We need to take time for ourselves and stop and just "be" once in a while. Otherwise life seems to just slip by.

I thought of all the things that I wanted to do for myself. There is some sewing that I want to do. Not mending, mind you, but creating something out of fabric. I have a few ideas of what I want to make - just for fun - and I never seem to have time to do that.

I also want to do some things with clay. Last year I had purchased some materials to do some small clay pieces and they are sitting in the box I designated for them waiting for me to find the time to work with them. This too is something that is strictly for myself. I had some ideas of what I wanted to create and while I don't have a clue as to how to go about it, I think it will be fun to try.

And then there is painting. Since I was a young child I have always longed to paint. I don't quite know why, but recreating images in paint is wonderfully satisfying for me an it is something that I have been longing to do. Not the type of painting that I do to create patterns so the design can be replicated over and over again, but the kind of painting where I create actual paintings. One of a kind works of 'art' if you will that I can call my own.

A couple of months ago I bought an entirely new type of paint (DecoArt Traditions) with the hopes of using them for my own creating. They are different from my normal DecoArt Acrylics in that they feel and work more like oils. I am unable to use oil paint because I find myself having trouble with the fumes (they make me feel rather ill) and while I do use the Genesis Heat-Set oils, there are many lessons and projects which teach with the newer Traditions paint. I invested in a rather large set of them in hopes of furthering my own education in painting and they have been waiting for me to find the time to pull them out and try them.

With all these creative avenues to follow, it was no wonder that I was in a muddle. Sometimes when we have too many directions to follow at once, it tends to stop us altogether. We are frozen and unable to mover in any direction.

But the other day on Facebook, I changed my timeline photo to a beautiful snow leopard picture and a friend of mine commented on how stunning of a creature it was. I had told her about my recent trip to Brookfield Zoo when I had visited my children in Chicago and posted another photo that I had taken of the new snow leopard cub 'Everest' and his mom. My friend said "you should paint it!" and it got me thinking. The photo was good and clear and it would make a nice painting I thought. So that is what I decided to do.

I haven't painted this type of painting in years. In the past, I have done some nice paintings of wildlife and 'big cats' which I am very proud of. While it is good to be happy with your work, as time goes on and I got farther and farther away from when I created it, I found that I was intimidated by my own paintings and found myself wondering if I would ever be able to do as well again. I realize that may sound silly, but it is true.

It seems that by those previous paintings, I set the bar high for myself and my own expectations of what I could accomplish were great. But as the years passed by and I never really got back to doing paintings of that type, I somewhat 'forgot' how I accomplished them and began to lose confidence. It only has gotten worse over time.

There were several years in between where I didn't even really paint at all - not even 'fun' painting - and as with most things we know how to do, if we don't do them on a regular basis, our skills get rusty. But this past year or so I have been not only finding some success in painting from patterns others created and online lessons, but also creating my own patterns to teach. One step at a time I have been getting back into things.

But I feel that I have reached a plateau and the next step was the scariest of all - to jump back into doing something that for me would be considered "difficult." It was time for me to push myself to my own limit and get out of my comfort zone and advance. So yesterday I jumped in.

I decided to take some photos along the way of my progress. This not only helps me remember the steps that I took, but it also gives me another perspective on what I am doing. It is odd how different my own work can look in a photo. Seeing it on a computer screen allows me to see things from a different perspective and I notice things that I perhaps didn't notice with the naked eye. I decided not to show you my reference photo until the end, although I have shown it here before both in my blog and on Facebook. It is no secret, but I do have my own interpretation of what I am seeing and I don't transfer everything literally from the picture to the painting. So for now, I will just show my work.

The painting size is 14" x 11" and is going to be done on masonite. I began by making a background with shades of Prussian blue and greens. I wanted it to look as if the subjects are in a shadowy cave, and I love the color Prussian blue. I also thought that the snow leopards would show up nicely.

I painted the main rocks that they are sleeping on and then began their eyes. I like doing the eyes first - even if it is done preliminary and subject to change later on. To me, it gives the painting its' soul and if done properly, it is encouraging to me and helps me continue on.










I was happy with Everest's eyes so far.










I then completed his mom's eyes and put a base color on her nose. (Her name escapes me at the moment) Her nose will have much darker coloring over it, but I was testing out the colors that I was using and trying to make sure that they would work. It also helped me feel if I was heading in the right direction.

I began to work on Everest's head, although looking back on things this morning, I realize that I probably shouldn't have done that first. However, I think that I needed to see some progress and I was over-eager to see some results. Again I was testing out colors. I am finding it a bit of a challenge to mix and work with these new paints. Not one that I can't overcome mind you, but something that I need to get used to. In looking back I am wondering if it was a wise decision on my part to begin with one of the main focal points of the painting. I rather think that I would have been better off feeling my way around on a more nondescript area and then by the time I get to the heads, I would be more comfortable in what I am doing. But I did what I did and we will go from here. The good thing about painting this type of fur is that it is composed of many layers, and I have the opportunity to improve on what is there without negative consequence.










A close up of the under layers. For some reason, the lighting here made the painting look a bit blown out. It looks a lot more 'smeary' than it actually is. But at least you get the point.










I spent the remainder of the evening basing in the undercoat on Everest's body. This established the fur direction and the general colors and placement of the spots. By this time it was after midnight and I was really tired. It was good for me to stop and take a break and look at things with fresh eyes in the morning.










So that is where we are so far. As I looked at what I have accomplished so far, I am not discouraged, but there is much to improve upon. Some of the things, like the shape of the head and the length of the tail will be adjusted as things progress. Those are part of the process.

It dawned on me that in my excitement to see things get "done" and look like a painting, I am doing things rather backwards. Common sense tells me that I should be painting the further areas first, and closer areas afterward. While I knew that all along, I think that my eagerness to see if it would look nice or come out overtook my common sense. By painting the front areas first, I am continually adjusting the edges of the fur and mucking things up. I have decided to change tactics.

But I do believe it is salvageable and I will continue on. This is after all a learning experience for me. I will say that it is very hard for me to put myself out here when I am so fearful of the outcome. But doing so helps me to look at things from a different perspective, and hopefully encourage others to take a chance and try something new. After all, it is only a piece of masonite and some paint. If I ruin it, the loss is minimal. And if I learn from my errors, than the time that I invested is well spent.

I hope you all enjoy seeing this painting come to be. I don't know how long it will take to complete it, but I hope that I am able to work on it until I am 'finished'. Maybe it will inspire some of you to step out of your own comfort zones and try something new. What have you got to lose?

Have a wonderfully creative Wednesday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of My Comfort Zone*
> 
> Yesterday I pretty much finished up the last of the things that I needed to do for the Christmas holiday. Everything that I wanted to mail out had been posted and all the gifts that I had to get or make for my own giving here in Canada were complete. I still have some wrapping to do, but that should only take a short time and I will certainly get things done over the weekend. I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> It is a strange feeling for me to be so on top of things. I don't think that there has ever been a time before when I was ready for the holiday so early. Perhaps it is because our families are a little smaller. Or maybe it is that we decided to downsize the holidays a bit and limit our gift giving. Probably it is a little bit of both.
> 
> As we arrived home from our daily errands of visiting the post office and stopping at the store, I felt rather odd. Usually as I return, I am planning out the days activities and work, and on a deadline to finish the latest project that I am working on. Whether it is self-imposed or a deadline for a catalog or magazine, I treat it with equal importance and I attack it with enthusiasm.
> 
> But yesterday, my "to do" list was complete. I am certainly not out of ideas, but for some reason I didn't really feel like jumping into another project just yet. I live from project to project all year long and I suppose that I wanted to take a minute to stop and enjoy the day as it was and my surroundings and enjoy the season. After all - that is what I advise everyone else. We need to take time for ourselves and stop and just "be" once in a while. Otherwise life seems to just slip by.
> 
> I thought of all the things that I wanted to do for myself. There is some sewing that I want to do. Not mending, mind you, but creating something out of fabric. I have a few ideas of what I want to make - just for fun - and I never seem to have time to do that.
> 
> I also want to do some things with clay. Last year I had purchased some materials to do some small clay pieces and they are sitting in the box I designated for them waiting for me to find the time to work with them. This too is something that is strictly for myself. I had some ideas of what I wanted to create and while I don't have a clue as to how to go about it, I think it will be fun to try.
> 
> And then there is painting. Since I was a young child I have always longed to paint. I don't quite know why, but recreating images in paint is wonderfully satisfying for me an it is something that I have been longing to do. Not the type of painting that I do to create patterns so the design can be replicated over and over again, but the kind of painting where I create actual paintings. One of a kind works of 'art' if you will that I can call my own.
> 
> A couple of months ago I bought an entirely new type of paint (DecoArt Traditions) with the hopes of using them for my own creating. They are different from my normal DecoArt Acrylics in that they feel and work more like oils. I am unable to use oil paint because I find myself having trouble with the fumes (they make me feel rather ill) and while I do use the Genesis Heat-Set oils, there are many lessons and projects which teach with the newer Traditions paint. I invested in a rather large set of them in hopes of furthering my own education in painting and they have been waiting for me to find the time to pull them out and try them.
> 
> With all these creative avenues to follow, it was no wonder that I was in a muddle. Sometimes when we have too many directions to follow at once, it tends to stop us altogether. We are frozen and unable to mover in any direction.
> 
> But the other day on Facebook, I changed my timeline photo to a beautiful snow leopard picture and a friend of mine commented on how stunning of a creature it was. I had told her about my recent trip to Brookfield Zoo when I had visited my children in Chicago and posted another photo that I had taken of the new snow leopard cub 'Everest' and his mom. My friend said "you should paint it!" and it got me thinking. The photo was good and clear and it would make a nice painting I thought. So that is what I decided to do.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. In the past, I have done some nice paintings of wildlife and 'big cats' which I am very proud of. While it is good to be happy with your work, as time goes on and I got farther and farther away from when I created it, I found that I was intimidated by my own paintings and found myself wondering if I would ever be able to do as well again. I realize that may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> It seems that by those previous paintings, I set the bar high for myself and my own expectations of what I could accomplish were great. But as the years passed by and I never really got back to doing paintings of that type, I somewhat 'forgot' how I accomplished them and began to lose confidence. It only has gotten worse over time.
> 
> There were several years in between where I didn't even really paint at all - not even 'fun' painting - and as with most things we know how to do, if we don't do them on a regular basis, our skills get rusty. But this past year or so I have been not only finding some success in painting from patterns others created and online lessons, but also creating my own patterns to teach. One step at a time I have been getting back into things.
> 
> But I feel that I have reached a plateau and the next step was the scariest of all - to jump back into doing something that for me would be considered "difficult." It was time for me to push myself to my own limit and get out of my comfort zone and advance. So yesterday I jumped in.
> 
> I decided to take some photos along the way of my progress. This not only helps me remember the steps that I took, but it also gives me another perspective on what I am doing. It is odd how different my own work can look in a photo. Seeing it on a computer screen allows me to see things from a different perspective and I notice things that I perhaps didn't notice with the naked eye. I decided not to show you my reference photo until the end, although I have shown it here before both in my blog and on Facebook. It is no secret, but I do have my own interpretation of what I am seeing and I don't transfer everything literally from the picture to the painting. So for now, I will just show my work.
> 
> The painting size is 14" x 11" and is going to be done on masonite. I began by making a background with shades of Prussian blue and greens. I wanted it to look as if the subjects are in a shadowy cave, and I love the color Prussian blue. I also thought that the snow leopards would show up nicely.
> 
> I painted the main rocks that they are sleeping on and then began their eyes. I like doing the eyes first - even if it is done preliminary and subject to change later on. To me, it gives the painting its' soul and if done properly, it is encouraging to me and helps me continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy with Everest's eyes so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then completed his mom's eyes and put a base color on her nose. (Her name escapes me at the moment) Her nose will have much darker coloring over it, but I was testing out the colors that I was using and trying to make sure that they would work. It also helped me feel if I was heading in the right direction.
> 
> I began to work on Everest's head, although looking back on things this morning, I realize that I probably shouldn't have done that first. However, I think that I needed to see some progress and I was over-eager to see some results. Again I was testing out colors. I am finding it a bit of a challenge to mix and work with these new paints. Not one that I can't overcome mind you, but something that I need to get used to. In looking back I am wondering if it was a wise decision on my part to begin with one of the main focal points of the painting. I rather think that I would have been better off feeling my way around on a more nondescript area and then by the time I get to the heads, I would be more comfortable in what I am doing. But I did what I did and we will go from here. The good thing about painting this type of fur is that it is composed of many layers, and I have the opportunity to improve on what is there without negative consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the under layers. For some reason, the lighting here made the painting look a bit blown out. It looks a lot more 'smeary' than it actually is. But at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening basing in the undercoat on Everest's body. This established the fur direction and the general colors and placement of the spots. By this time it was after midnight and I was really tired. It was good for me to stop and take a break and look at things with fresh eyes in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are so far. As I looked at what I have accomplished so far, I am not discouraged, but there is much to improve upon. Some of the things, like the shape of the head and the length of the tail will be adjusted as things progress. Those are part of the process.
> 
> It dawned on me that in my excitement to see things get "done" and look like a painting, I am doing things rather backwards. Common sense tells me that I should be painting the further areas first, and closer areas afterward. While I knew that all along, I think that my eagerness to see if it would look nice or come out overtook my common sense. By painting the front areas first, I am continually adjusting the edges of the fur and mucking things up. I have decided to change tactics.
> 
> But I do believe it is salvageable and I will continue on. This is after all a learning experience for me. I will say that it is very hard for me to put myself out here when I am so fearful of the outcome. But doing so helps me to look at things from a different perspective, and hopefully encourage others to take a chance and try something new. After all, it is only a piece of masonite and some paint. If I ruin it, the loss is minimal. And if I learn from my errors, than the time that I invested is well spent.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing this painting come to be. I don't know how long it will take to complete it, but I hope that I am able to work on it until I am 'finished'. Maybe it will inspire some of you to step out of your own comfort zones and try something new. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Wednesday.


Your painting is going to look wonderful when it's finished. I love the way you have done the eyes. They are very alive and expressive. How are you finding the Traditions paints to work with? Are they thicker than the acrylics? I finally got back to some painting on the weekend and find after many years of not picking up a paintbrush, I have lost some of the techniques. I know that with doing more I'll get back to the standard I was at many years ago. I certainly enjoyed my day painting and plan on lots more over the winter.
Sunny, windy and cool here today. A nice break after the rain.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of My Comfort Zone*
> 
> Yesterday I pretty much finished up the last of the things that I needed to do for the Christmas holiday. Everything that I wanted to mail out had been posted and all the gifts that I had to get or make for my own giving here in Canada were complete. I still have some wrapping to do, but that should only take a short time and I will certainly get things done over the weekend. I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> It is a strange feeling for me to be so on top of things. I don't think that there has ever been a time before when I was ready for the holiday so early. Perhaps it is because our families are a little smaller. Or maybe it is that we decided to downsize the holidays a bit and limit our gift giving. Probably it is a little bit of both.
> 
> As we arrived home from our daily errands of visiting the post office and stopping at the store, I felt rather odd. Usually as I return, I am planning out the days activities and work, and on a deadline to finish the latest project that I am working on. Whether it is self-imposed or a deadline for a catalog or magazine, I treat it with equal importance and I attack it with enthusiasm.
> 
> But yesterday, my "to do" list was complete. I am certainly not out of ideas, but for some reason I didn't really feel like jumping into another project just yet. I live from project to project all year long and I suppose that I wanted to take a minute to stop and enjoy the day as it was and my surroundings and enjoy the season. After all - that is what I advise everyone else. We need to take time for ourselves and stop and just "be" once in a while. Otherwise life seems to just slip by.
> 
> I thought of all the things that I wanted to do for myself. There is some sewing that I want to do. Not mending, mind you, but creating something out of fabric. I have a few ideas of what I want to make - just for fun - and I never seem to have time to do that.
> 
> I also want to do some things with clay. Last year I had purchased some materials to do some small clay pieces and they are sitting in the box I designated for them waiting for me to find the time to work with them. This too is something that is strictly for myself. I had some ideas of what I wanted to create and while I don't have a clue as to how to go about it, I think it will be fun to try.
> 
> And then there is painting. Since I was a young child I have always longed to paint. I don't quite know why, but recreating images in paint is wonderfully satisfying for me an it is something that I have been longing to do. Not the type of painting that I do to create patterns so the design can be replicated over and over again, but the kind of painting where I create actual paintings. One of a kind works of 'art' if you will that I can call my own.
> 
> A couple of months ago I bought an entirely new type of paint (DecoArt Traditions) with the hopes of using them for my own creating. They are different from my normal DecoArt Acrylics in that they feel and work more like oils. I am unable to use oil paint because I find myself having trouble with the fumes (they make me feel rather ill) and while I do use the Genesis Heat-Set oils, there are many lessons and projects which teach with the newer Traditions paint. I invested in a rather large set of them in hopes of furthering my own education in painting and they have been waiting for me to find the time to pull them out and try them.
> 
> With all these creative avenues to follow, it was no wonder that I was in a muddle. Sometimes when we have too many directions to follow at once, it tends to stop us altogether. We are frozen and unable to mover in any direction.
> 
> But the other day on Facebook, I changed my timeline photo to a beautiful snow leopard picture and a friend of mine commented on how stunning of a creature it was. I had told her about my recent trip to Brookfield Zoo when I had visited my children in Chicago and posted another photo that I had taken of the new snow leopard cub 'Everest' and his mom. My friend said "you should paint it!" and it got me thinking. The photo was good and clear and it would make a nice painting I thought. So that is what I decided to do.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. In the past, I have done some nice paintings of wildlife and 'big cats' which I am very proud of. While it is good to be happy with your work, as time goes on and I got farther and farther away from when I created it, I found that I was intimidated by my own paintings and found myself wondering if I would ever be able to do as well again. I realize that may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> It seems that by those previous paintings, I set the bar high for myself and my own expectations of what I could accomplish were great. But as the years passed by and I never really got back to doing paintings of that type, I somewhat 'forgot' how I accomplished them and began to lose confidence. It only has gotten worse over time.
> 
> There were several years in between where I didn't even really paint at all - not even 'fun' painting - and as with most things we know how to do, if we don't do them on a regular basis, our skills get rusty. But this past year or so I have been not only finding some success in painting from patterns others created and online lessons, but also creating my own patterns to teach. One step at a time I have been getting back into things.
> 
> But I feel that I have reached a plateau and the next step was the scariest of all - to jump back into doing something that for me would be considered "difficult." It was time for me to push myself to my own limit and get out of my comfort zone and advance. So yesterday I jumped in.
> 
> I decided to take some photos along the way of my progress. This not only helps me remember the steps that I took, but it also gives me another perspective on what I am doing. It is odd how different my own work can look in a photo. Seeing it on a computer screen allows me to see things from a different perspective and I notice things that I perhaps didn't notice with the naked eye. I decided not to show you my reference photo until the end, although I have shown it here before both in my blog and on Facebook. It is no secret, but I do have my own interpretation of what I am seeing and I don't transfer everything literally from the picture to the painting. So for now, I will just show my work.
> 
> The painting size is 14" x 11" and is going to be done on masonite. I began by making a background with shades of Prussian blue and greens. I wanted it to look as if the subjects are in a shadowy cave, and I love the color Prussian blue. I also thought that the snow leopards would show up nicely.
> 
> I painted the main rocks that they are sleeping on and then began their eyes. I like doing the eyes first - even if it is done preliminary and subject to change later on. To me, it gives the painting its' soul and if done properly, it is encouraging to me and helps me continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy with Everest's eyes so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then completed his mom's eyes and put a base color on her nose. (Her name escapes me at the moment) Her nose will have much darker coloring over it, but I was testing out the colors that I was using and trying to make sure that they would work. It also helped me feel if I was heading in the right direction.
> 
> I began to work on Everest's head, although looking back on things this morning, I realize that I probably shouldn't have done that first. However, I think that I needed to see some progress and I was over-eager to see some results. Again I was testing out colors. I am finding it a bit of a challenge to mix and work with these new paints. Not one that I can't overcome mind you, but something that I need to get used to. In looking back I am wondering if it was a wise decision on my part to begin with one of the main focal points of the painting. I rather think that I would have been better off feeling my way around on a more nondescript area and then by the time I get to the heads, I would be more comfortable in what I am doing. But I did what I did and we will go from here. The good thing about painting this type of fur is that it is composed of many layers, and I have the opportunity to improve on what is there without negative consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the under layers. For some reason, the lighting here made the painting look a bit blown out. It looks a lot more 'smeary' than it actually is. But at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening basing in the undercoat on Everest's body. This established the fur direction and the general colors and placement of the spots. By this time it was after midnight and I was really tired. It was good for me to stop and take a break and look at things with fresh eyes in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are so far. As I looked at what I have accomplished so far, I am not discouraged, but there is much to improve upon. Some of the things, like the shape of the head and the length of the tail will be adjusted as things progress. Those are part of the process.
> 
> It dawned on me that in my excitement to see things get "done" and look like a painting, I am doing things rather backwards. Common sense tells me that I should be painting the further areas first, and closer areas afterward. While I knew that all along, I think that my eagerness to see if it would look nice or come out overtook my common sense. By painting the front areas first, I am continually adjusting the edges of the fur and mucking things up. I have decided to change tactics.
> 
> But I do believe it is salvageable and I will continue on. This is after all a learning experience for me. I will say that it is very hard for me to put myself out here when I am so fearful of the outcome. But doing so helps me to look at things from a different perspective, and hopefully encourage others to take a chance and try something new. After all, it is only a piece of masonite and some paint. If I ruin it, the loss is minimal. And if I learn from my errors, than the time that I invested is well spent.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing this painting come to be. I don't know how long it will take to complete it, but I hope that I am able to work on it until I am 'finished'. Maybe it will inspire some of you to step out of your own comfort zones and try something new. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Wednesday.


Hi, Anna - the Traditions paint are very similar to regular Americanas, but they seem to have a longer open time. I have been using them with a wet palette and I should be able to use the same paint throughout the project if I keep going at the pace I am at. They are just a tad thicker than some of the colors, but they blend very easily and are not at all "gloppy" or "chunky". So far I like that.

We are snowed in here and have much snow and ice. I am glad that I am somewhat ahead of things and I am enjoying this time to have fun doing this project. It calls for cold today and flurries, so hopefully we will have some snow here still for Christmas.

Have a great day and thank you for the comment. 

Sheila


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of My Comfort Zone*
> 
> Yesterday I pretty much finished up the last of the things that I needed to do for the Christmas holiday. Everything that I wanted to mail out had been posted and all the gifts that I had to get or make for my own giving here in Canada were complete. I still have some wrapping to do, but that should only take a short time and I will certainly get things done over the weekend. I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> It is a strange feeling for me to be so on top of things. I don't think that there has ever been a time before when I was ready for the holiday so early. Perhaps it is because our families are a little smaller. Or maybe it is that we decided to downsize the holidays a bit and limit our gift giving. Probably it is a little bit of both.
> 
> As we arrived home from our daily errands of visiting the post office and stopping at the store, I felt rather odd. Usually as I return, I am planning out the days activities and work, and on a deadline to finish the latest project that I am working on. Whether it is self-imposed or a deadline for a catalog or magazine, I treat it with equal importance and I attack it with enthusiasm.
> 
> But yesterday, my "to do" list was complete. I am certainly not out of ideas, but for some reason I didn't really feel like jumping into another project just yet. I live from project to project all year long and I suppose that I wanted to take a minute to stop and enjoy the day as it was and my surroundings and enjoy the season. After all - that is what I advise everyone else. We need to take time for ourselves and stop and just "be" once in a while. Otherwise life seems to just slip by.
> 
> I thought of all the things that I wanted to do for myself. There is some sewing that I want to do. Not mending, mind you, but creating something out of fabric. I have a few ideas of what I want to make - just for fun - and I never seem to have time to do that.
> 
> I also want to do some things with clay. Last year I had purchased some materials to do some small clay pieces and they are sitting in the box I designated for them waiting for me to find the time to work with them. This too is something that is strictly for myself. I had some ideas of what I wanted to create and while I don't have a clue as to how to go about it, I think it will be fun to try.
> 
> And then there is painting. Since I was a young child I have always longed to paint. I don't quite know why, but recreating images in paint is wonderfully satisfying for me an it is something that I have been longing to do. Not the type of painting that I do to create patterns so the design can be replicated over and over again, but the kind of painting where I create actual paintings. One of a kind works of 'art' if you will that I can call my own.
> 
> A couple of months ago I bought an entirely new type of paint (DecoArt Traditions) with the hopes of using them for my own creating. They are different from my normal DecoArt Acrylics in that they feel and work more like oils. I am unable to use oil paint because I find myself having trouble with the fumes (they make me feel rather ill) and while I do use the Genesis Heat-Set oils, there are many lessons and projects which teach with the newer Traditions paint. I invested in a rather large set of them in hopes of furthering my own education in painting and they have been waiting for me to find the time to pull them out and try them.
> 
> With all these creative avenues to follow, it was no wonder that I was in a muddle. Sometimes when we have too many directions to follow at once, it tends to stop us altogether. We are frozen and unable to mover in any direction.
> 
> But the other day on Facebook, I changed my timeline photo to a beautiful snow leopard picture and a friend of mine commented on how stunning of a creature it was. I had told her about my recent trip to Brookfield Zoo when I had visited my children in Chicago and posted another photo that I had taken of the new snow leopard cub 'Everest' and his mom. My friend said "you should paint it!" and it got me thinking. The photo was good and clear and it would make a nice painting I thought. So that is what I decided to do.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. In the past, I have done some nice paintings of wildlife and 'big cats' which I am very proud of. While it is good to be happy with your work, as time goes on and I got farther and farther away from when I created it, I found that I was intimidated by my own paintings and found myself wondering if I would ever be able to do as well again. I realize that may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> It seems that by those previous paintings, I set the bar high for myself and my own expectations of what I could accomplish were great. But as the years passed by and I never really got back to doing paintings of that type, I somewhat 'forgot' how I accomplished them and began to lose confidence. It only has gotten worse over time.
> 
> There were several years in between where I didn't even really paint at all - not even 'fun' painting - and as with most things we know how to do, if we don't do them on a regular basis, our skills get rusty. But this past year or so I have been not only finding some success in painting from patterns others created and online lessons, but also creating my own patterns to teach. One step at a time I have been getting back into things.
> 
> But I feel that I have reached a plateau and the next step was the scariest of all - to jump back into doing something that for me would be considered "difficult." It was time for me to push myself to my own limit and get out of my comfort zone and advance. So yesterday I jumped in.
> 
> I decided to take some photos along the way of my progress. This not only helps me remember the steps that I took, but it also gives me another perspective on what I am doing. It is odd how different my own work can look in a photo. Seeing it on a computer screen allows me to see things from a different perspective and I notice things that I perhaps didn't notice with the naked eye. I decided not to show you my reference photo until the end, although I have shown it here before both in my blog and on Facebook. It is no secret, but I do have my own interpretation of what I am seeing and I don't transfer everything literally from the picture to the painting. So for now, I will just show my work.
> 
> The painting size is 14" x 11" and is going to be done on masonite. I began by making a background with shades of Prussian blue and greens. I wanted it to look as if the subjects are in a shadowy cave, and I love the color Prussian blue. I also thought that the snow leopards would show up nicely.
> 
> I painted the main rocks that they are sleeping on and then began their eyes. I like doing the eyes first - even if it is done preliminary and subject to change later on. To me, it gives the painting its' soul and if done properly, it is encouraging to me and helps me continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy with Everest's eyes so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then completed his mom's eyes and put a base color on her nose. (Her name escapes me at the moment) Her nose will have much darker coloring over it, but I was testing out the colors that I was using and trying to make sure that they would work. It also helped me feel if I was heading in the right direction.
> 
> I began to work on Everest's head, although looking back on things this morning, I realize that I probably shouldn't have done that first. However, I think that I needed to see some progress and I was over-eager to see some results. Again I was testing out colors. I am finding it a bit of a challenge to mix and work with these new paints. Not one that I can't overcome mind you, but something that I need to get used to. In looking back I am wondering if it was a wise decision on my part to begin with one of the main focal points of the painting. I rather think that I would have been better off feeling my way around on a more nondescript area and then by the time I get to the heads, I would be more comfortable in what I am doing. But I did what I did and we will go from here. The good thing about painting this type of fur is that it is composed of many layers, and I have the opportunity to improve on what is there without negative consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the under layers. For some reason, the lighting here made the painting look a bit blown out. It looks a lot more 'smeary' than it actually is. But at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening basing in the undercoat on Everest's body. This established the fur direction and the general colors and placement of the spots. By this time it was after midnight and I was really tired. It was good for me to stop and take a break and look at things with fresh eyes in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are so far. As I looked at what I have accomplished so far, I am not discouraged, but there is much to improve upon. Some of the things, like the shape of the head and the length of the tail will be adjusted as things progress. Those are part of the process.
> 
> It dawned on me that in my excitement to see things get "done" and look like a painting, I am doing things rather backwards. Common sense tells me that I should be painting the further areas first, and closer areas afterward. While I knew that all along, I think that my eagerness to see if it would look nice or come out overtook my common sense. By painting the front areas first, I am continually adjusting the edges of the fur and mucking things up. I have decided to change tactics.
> 
> But I do believe it is salvageable and I will continue on. This is after all a learning experience for me. I will say that it is very hard for me to put myself out here when I am so fearful of the outcome. But doing so helps me to look at things from a different perspective, and hopefully encourage others to take a chance and try something new. After all, it is only a piece of masonite and some paint. If I ruin it, the loss is minimal. And if I learn from my errors, than the time that I invested is well spent.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing this painting come to be. I don't know how long it will take to complete it, but I hope that I am able to work on it until I am 'finished'. Maybe it will inspire some of you to step out of your own comfort zones and try something new. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Wednesday.


Hi Sheila: I feel rather envious of both you and Anna, playing with your paints!! ... and understand your excitement with thIs medium, plus having the chance to do something expressly for yourself.. Those Snow Leopards are shaping up beautifully, and their eyes are fantastic Sheila! I'm looking forward to watching your progress with this


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Out of My Comfort Zone*
> 
> Yesterday I pretty much finished up the last of the things that I needed to do for the Christmas holiday. Everything that I wanted to mail out had been posted and all the gifts that I had to get or make for my own giving here in Canada were complete. I still have some wrapping to do, but that should only take a short time and I will certainly get things done over the weekend. I think I am doing pretty well.
> 
> It is a strange feeling for me to be so on top of things. I don't think that there has ever been a time before when I was ready for the holiday so early. Perhaps it is because our families are a little smaller. Or maybe it is that we decided to downsize the holidays a bit and limit our gift giving. Probably it is a little bit of both.
> 
> As we arrived home from our daily errands of visiting the post office and stopping at the store, I felt rather odd. Usually as I return, I am planning out the days activities and work, and on a deadline to finish the latest project that I am working on. Whether it is self-imposed or a deadline for a catalog or magazine, I treat it with equal importance and I attack it with enthusiasm.
> 
> But yesterday, my "to do" list was complete. I am certainly not out of ideas, but for some reason I didn't really feel like jumping into another project just yet. I live from project to project all year long and I suppose that I wanted to take a minute to stop and enjoy the day as it was and my surroundings and enjoy the season. After all - that is what I advise everyone else. We need to take time for ourselves and stop and just "be" once in a while. Otherwise life seems to just slip by.
> 
> I thought of all the things that I wanted to do for myself. There is some sewing that I want to do. Not mending, mind you, but creating something out of fabric. I have a few ideas of what I want to make - just for fun - and I never seem to have time to do that.
> 
> I also want to do some things with clay. Last year I had purchased some materials to do some small clay pieces and they are sitting in the box I designated for them waiting for me to find the time to work with them. This too is something that is strictly for myself. I had some ideas of what I wanted to create and while I don't have a clue as to how to go about it, I think it will be fun to try.
> 
> And then there is painting. Since I was a young child I have always longed to paint. I don't quite know why, but recreating images in paint is wonderfully satisfying for me an it is something that I have been longing to do. Not the type of painting that I do to create patterns so the design can be replicated over and over again, but the kind of painting where I create actual paintings. One of a kind works of 'art' if you will that I can call my own.
> 
> A couple of months ago I bought an entirely new type of paint (DecoArt Traditions) with the hopes of using them for my own creating. They are different from my normal DecoArt Acrylics in that they feel and work more like oils. I am unable to use oil paint because I find myself having trouble with the fumes (they make me feel rather ill) and while I do use the Genesis Heat-Set oils, there are many lessons and projects which teach with the newer Traditions paint. I invested in a rather large set of them in hopes of furthering my own education in painting and they have been waiting for me to find the time to pull them out and try them.
> 
> With all these creative avenues to follow, it was no wonder that I was in a muddle. Sometimes when we have too many directions to follow at once, it tends to stop us altogether. We are frozen and unable to mover in any direction.
> 
> But the other day on Facebook, I changed my timeline photo to a beautiful snow leopard picture and a friend of mine commented on how stunning of a creature it was. I had told her about my recent trip to Brookfield Zoo when I had visited my children in Chicago and posted another photo that I had taken of the new snow leopard cub 'Everest' and his mom. My friend said "you should paint it!" and it got me thinking. The photo was good and clear and it would make a nice painting I thought. So that is what I decided to do.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. In the past, I have done some nice paintings of wildlife and 'big cats' which I am very proud of. While it is good to be happy with your work, as time goes on and I got farther and farther away from when I created it, I found that I was intimidated by my own paintings and found myself wondering if I would ever be able to do as well again. I realize that may sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> It seems that by those previous paintings, I set the bar high for myself and my own expectations of what I could accomplish were great. But as the years passed by and I never really got back to doing paintings of that type, I somewhat 'forgot' how I accomplished them and began to lose confidence. It only has gotten worse over time.
> 
> There were several years in between where I didn't even really paint at all - not even 'fun' painting - and as with most things we know how to do, if we don't do them on a regular basis, our skills get rusty. But this past year or so I have been not only finding some success in painting from patterns others created and online lessons, but also creating my own patterns to teach. One step at a time I have been getting back into things.
> 
> But I feel that I have reached a plateau and the next step was the scariest of all - to jump back into doing something that for me would be considered "difficult." It was time for me to push myself to my own limit and get out of my comfort zone and advance. So yesterday I jumped in.
> 
> I decided to take some photos along the way of my progress. This not only helps me remember the steps that I took, but it also gives me another perspective on what I am doing. It is odd how different my own work can look in a photo. Seeing it on a computer screen allows me to see things from a different perspective and I notice things that I perhaps didn't notice with the naked eye. I decided not to show you my reference photo until the end, although I have shown it here before both in my blog and on Facebook. It is no secret, but I do have my own interpretation of what I am seeing and I don't transfer everything literally from the picture to the painting. So for now, I will just show my work.
> 
> The painting size is 14" x 11" and is going to be done on masonite. I began by making a background with shades of Prussian blue and greens. I wanted it to look as if the subjects are in a shadowy cave, and I love the color Prussian blue. I also thought that the snow leopards would show up nicely.
> 
> I painted the main rocks that they are sleeping on and then began their eyes. I like doing the eyes first - even if it is done preliminary and subject to change later on. To me, it gives the painting its' soul and if done properly, it is encouraging to me and helps me continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy with Everest's eyes so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then completed his mom's eyes and put a base color on her nose. (Her name escapes me at the moment) Her nose will have much darker coloring over it, but I was testing out the colors that I was using and trying to make sure that they would work. It also helped me feel if I was heading in the right direction.
> 
> I began to work on Everest's head, although looking back on things this morning, I realize that I probably shouldn't have done that first. However, I think that I needed to see some progress and I was over-eager to see some results. Again I was testing out colors. I am finding it a bit of a challenge to mix and work with these new paints. Not one that I can't overcome mind you, but something that I need to get used to. In looking back I am wondering if it was a wise decision on my part to begin with one of the main focal points of the painting. I rather think that I would have been better off feeling my way around on a more nondescript area and then by the time I get to the heads, I would be more comfortable in what I am doing. But I did what I did and we will go from here. The good thing about painting this type of fur is that it is composed of many layers, and I have the opportunity to improve on what is there without negative consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the under layers. For some reason, the lighting here made the painting look a bit blown out. It looks a lot more 'smeary' than it actually is. But at least you get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the remainder of the evening basing in the undercoat on Everest's body. This established the fur direction and the general colors and placement of the spots. By this time it was after midnight and I was really tired. It was good for me to stop and take a break and look at things with fresh eyes in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are so far. As I looked at what I have accomplished so far, I am not discouraged, but there is much to improve upon. Some of the things, like the shape of the head and the length of the tail will be adjusted as things progress. Those are part of the process.
> 
> It dawned on me that in my excitement to see things get "done" and look like a painting, I am doing things rather backwards. Common sense tells me that I should be painting the further areas first, and closer areas afterward. While I knew that all along, I think that my eagerness to see if it would look nice or come out overtook my common sense. By painting the front areas first, I am continually adjusting the edges of the fur and mucking things up. I have decided to change tactics.
> 
> But I do believe it is salvageable and I will continue on. This is after all a learning experience for me. I will say that it is very hard for me to put myself out here when I am so fearful of the outcome. But doing so helps me to look at things from a different perspective, and hopefully encourage others to take a chance and try something new. After all, it is only a piece of masonite and some paint. If I ruin it, the loss is minimal. And if I learn from my errors, than the time that I invested is well spent.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing this painting come to be. I don't know how long it will take to complete it, but I hope that I am able to work on it until I am 'finished'. Maybe it will inspire some of you to step out of your own comfort zones and try something new. What have you got to lose?
> 
> Have a wonderfully creative Wednesday.


Wow, them kitties are comin to life.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*

I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.

I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.

I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.

When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.

I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.

We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.

With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.

As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.

So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.










While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.

Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.










I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.










I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.

By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)










I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.

I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.










It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.

It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.










So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .

It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.

Have a great day!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


O.K. This post was worth waiting for this morning. I'm enjoying watching the progress.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


I am glad you like it John! I always worry when I post non- wood stuff here on LJ's that someone will yell at me.  But it is on masonite which is kinda/sorta wood - right???

Glad you are enjoying seeing it. I am learning as I go along. The best way to learn is to DO and SHARE with others. I hope it comes out OK. If I can nail the mom's head today, I will let out a huge sigh of relief!

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


Even though I do have a soft spot for your Polar Bear pictures I think this is splendid, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


The detail in the fur is really coming out. You could almost feel the softness of the hairs. It is going to be beautiful.
Enjoy the process. It's great to see how the work progresses through different stages. Keep posting Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you both Martyn and Anna.

I do like the polar bears as well. I love though how expressive the cat's eyes can be. I can paint animals all day, every day actually.

I am enjoying my 'vacation' a great deal. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-dee nice puddee-tats.


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on Leopard Pair Painting*
> 
> I feel as if I am slow in getting the blog up here this morning. I have been up a while, but have been picking through the many emails that I have here and looking at what others are making for their Christmas gift giving.
> 
> I love being friends with so many creative people on Facebook and through the forums. I think it is wonderful to see what everyone is doing and I feel very inspired by all that I see. I believe that artists and creative people feed off of each other, and by congregating at such places like Lumberjocks, Steve Good's forum and Facebook, we not only share our ideas, but we support each other as well.
> 
> I have been so encouraged in the past couple of days from all the nice comments that you have all sent me on my snow leopards painting. Even though at first I was very unsure of which direction to head with it, you have all cheered me on and helped motivate me to stick with it.
> 
> When I lived in the Chicago area, I had joined a painting group through the Society of Decorative Painters. Not only did I meet with the group during the regular meetings, but I developed friendships with other members and we met several times a month to share our love of creating. This was an important reason as to why I was able to learn and advance in painting, and I made many friendships during that time that I still carry with me today.
> 
> I find that the same applies to woodworking. Fifteen years ago we formed a group that "met" in a chatroom that was hosted by one of the major woodworking magazines. The group met twice a week for probably two hours and we talked about the projects we were working on and answered questions and generally had a fun visit. I remember back then when the internet was new how I marveled at being able to talk to someone in New York state as well as Washington State at the same time. I also still have many of these people as friends, and over the years have met many of them in person as well. Without their friendship and encouragement I don't know if I would have continued my pursuit of learning woodworking.
> 
> We are fortunate to have open communication like this. I find myself stopping in on various Facebook pages several times per day to see what my other creative friends are up to. Only now it seems that the scope has expanded. Where we used to communicate with people from all across the USA, now we are able to forge friendships with others from all corners of the Earth. It is truly a smaller world.
> 
> With that said, I will get on to showing the progress I made yesterday on my painting. It snowed most of the day, but we were able to manage to get to the gym and post office. It was apparent when I arrived home that I would be in for the duration, and I took the majority of the day to paint.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I changed my plan of action on the snow leopard painting. While it was good to see the painting coming to life, I knew in my heart that initially I was going about painting it incorrectly. When doing fur, it is especially important to paint the things furthest from you and work your way forward. When I had started, I pretty much did the opposite, causing me to have to re-paint the edges of each section and causing it to look unnatural. While it may seem unnecessary to most of you, I will in all probability wind up re-painting the small leopards head and face near the end of the project. I feel that it is the right way to go about it.
> 
> So yesterday I began by loosely brushing in the underlying colors and establishing the direction of the fur of the leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had done this on the baby leopard, I needed to do the mom the same. While it doesn't look like much, it is a very important step in the process and to me it is one of the most difficult ones. One of the things that most may not realize is that not only does fur on an animal naturally follow many different directions, but it also varies in length as well. While this may not look like much, it is in essence a road map of how I need to paint the fur in order for the animal to look natural. I find that the natural transition areas are sometimes the most difficult to establish, even though I am looking right at them in a photograph. There are areas that are somewhat random in direction and it is often hard for me to let my mind follow these random patterns and replicate them in the painting. But I try my best.
> 
> Once that layer is done, I can begin painting the fur in earnest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by laying in the fur in the center of the body of the mom snow leopard, as I felt that was the part that was furthest from me. This fur was very short and I was still getting used to the paint I was using, as well as figuring out just how I was going to go about filling things in. It was a very slow go at first, but all of a sudden I began seeing the results that I wanted and it encouraged me a great deal. Up until this point, I was still quite uncomfortable in what I was doing and I struggled through trying this and trying that to make things look how I saw them in my head and on the photo. But things began to "click" and I felt much more comfortable and I knew I had finally figured out what I needed to do to continue. It was a good moment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to work on the upper body and shoulder, and worked my way down to the front limb and paw. It is hard to believe that getting this far took well over eight hours for me to do.
> 
> By dinner time, I had moved across the entire front limb of the mom. By painting in the fur, the area seemed to "grow" and looks rather out of proportion with the rest of the animal. But this is natural and things will all balance out as I continue on and finish. (I hope!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to mention that at this point, things look rather flat. The fur is not toned or glazed yet, which will give the animal contours and shape it much better. I did do a bit of shading in the middle side section, which set it to the back a bit, but I didn't want to go too far right now because I feel that it will be better to do all at once, after the fur is painted on the entire animal.
> 
> I did do some preliminary glazing/shading in the area behind the baby's head where the mother's foot and tail are showing. This was a very undefined area in my photograph and it took a lot of concentration and thought for me to paint. The only way I could really differentiate the tail from the foot was by doing some glazing and shadowing, and it helped me understand where I was at the time and which direction I needed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show that there are no hard and fast rules to follow. Everything is subject to ones' own discretion. For a difficult area, I think it came out nice and I am very pleased with it. While it probably won't be a focal point in the final painting, it will certainly play its part in making the painting look realistic and correct.
> 
> It was getting late at that point, and I was getting close to quitting, but I did paint a bit further on the chest area. This area has a lot of white in it on my photograph, and I have to be careful not to make it look too uniform or boring. I fear that it will look rather plain until the final steps of glazing and shading are applied, and I am going to have to restrain from picking on it too much right now. While it still has some fill to be painted, it is the type of place I can leave and come back later on to refine, so I think that I will probably wind up doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where we are today. I have hopes of beginning to work on the mom's head and face today. If I can nail that part, I will be well on my way to having a decent painting. Only time will tell . . .
> 
> It is Thursday already, and Christmas is closing in on many. I hope you all are where you want to be with your preparations and taking some time to relax and enjoy the season. I see so many people stressed out and I feel bad for them. Remember that most of the stress you feel is that you put on yourself. Take a breath and try to remember that the most important thing is being with those you love.
> 
> Have a great day!


And here's my contribution to the world of cat images…










Not my cat, it hangs around the neighborhood and was resting in my yard today.

My Maltese were not impressed.

Herb


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Right Along*

There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.

I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.

I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.

I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.

The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.

The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.

You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.

Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.

Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.

So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?

With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.










It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.










I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.










For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.

I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.










The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.










I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.










I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.

I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1

I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all. 

So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.

Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.
> 
> I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.
> 
> The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.
> 
> The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.
> 
> You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.
> 
> Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.
> 
> Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.
> 
> So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?
> 
> With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.
> 
> I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.
> 
> I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1
> 
> I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all.
> 
> So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.
> 
> Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Good morning Sheila,
That was a real nice write up! I'm glad that things are moving in the right direction for you and your business. Thank you for sharing your painting adventure. I enjoy watching the creation of a work of art.
Rick


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.
> 
> I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.
> 
> The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.
> 
> The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.
> 
> You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.
> 
> Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.
> 
> Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.
> 
> So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?
> 
> With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.
> 
> I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.
> 
> I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1
> 
> I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all.
> 
> So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.
> 
> Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


You know what to look for when change is needed … the leopards have acquired more striking beauty Sheila! I enjoyed the article. Just wait till you're 63 … double chins come complete with wrinkles LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.
> 
> I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.
> 
> The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.
> 
> The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.
> 
> You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.
> 
> Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.
> 
> Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.
> 
> So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?
> 
> With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.
> 
> I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.
> 
> I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1
> 
> I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all.
> 
> So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.
> 
> Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you Rick and Elaine!

Yes - I had to laugh with the double chins. I tried to make them look that way in the mirror this morning when I was getting dressed and TRIED to see if I could look that bad and I couldn't. Go figure! 

Oh well - I am what I am. Chins and all!

Have a great day and thanks for the encouragement.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.
> 
> I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.
> 
> The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.
> 
> The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.
> 
> You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.
> 
> Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.
> 
> Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.
> 
> So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?
> 
> With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.
> 
> I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.
> 
> I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1
> 
> I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all.
> 
> So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.
> 
> Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I love the way the leopards are progressing. The detail on the fur is beautiful. Are you using different sizes of "round" brushes to get the fur effect and a flat brush for the shading? I can see how the day can just disappear when you are focused on such a fun project.
I enjoyed the article and congratulations on getting very well deserved recognition. 
Enjoy your day of painting fun. We woke this morning to a blanket of snow here - a good six inches I think.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.
> 
> I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.
> 
> The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.
> 
> The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.
> 
> You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.
> 
> Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.
> 
> Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.
> 
> So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?
> 
> With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.
> 
> I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.
> 
> I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1
> 
> I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all.
> 
> So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.
> 
> Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thanks, Anna. Actually, I am using a 1/4" angular shader for just about everything. I use the tip on the chisel edge for painting in all the fur. It is a slow, but relaxing process. Today I am not going to get as much time as I would like as I am going to dinner, but I did make some progress already. We have a mix of snow and rain here today, but there were about 8-10 inches on the ground so we are still "white" for Christmas. I hope you have a great day! :

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> There are times such as this when I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> I find myself getting so wrapped up in my project that the days seem to pass at the blink of an eye. Yesterday was just like that.
> 
> I sat at the table in the late morning and began once again working on my painting. Besides writing my blog here, there were some every day chores that I had to finish before I could settle in. (Showering, getting dressed, answering emails, etc.) and I found myself wondering why doing all this seems to take so long. All I want to do is paint.
> 
> I was happy that the day before I had made a nice pot of chicken soup. There is nothing like having good food to quickly heat up without muss or fuss when I am focused like this. I ate my 'brunch' while looking at the progress that I had made up to that point on the painting. I needed to plan my next move and decide where I would adjust.
> 
> The more I looked at it, the less I liked the face of the little snow leopard cub, Everest. While his eyes looked good, he had a cartoon-like look to him. I didn't see it the night before, but after being away from it for a while, it was very apparent to me why. The fur pattern on his face was all wrong. The strokes were too uniform - not varied in either length or direction enough and the fur didn't look natural. I especially didn't like the left side, as the 'cheek' fur seemed to swoop up in a uniform curve. My eyes were drawn to it, and even the intensity of his eyes didn't pull me away from it.
> 
> The fur inside of his ears was much too long as well. Snow leopards have little fur inside their ears. What they do have for fur there is short and stubby except the long tufts coming from the head. That would need to be fixed as well.
> 
> You all may think that I am being too critical of myself on all of this. But I don't really think I am. One of the most important things about drawing and painting is to be able to look at a piece objectively and actually see the areas that need adjustment. The ability to do this helps to make the end much better. When I point out these areas, it isn't done so with the objective of beating myself down or looking for someone to compliment me and tell me otherwise. It is part of the process of painting and creating the best painting that I am capable of painting.
> 
> Did you ever look at a painting and like it over all, but felt uncomfortable because something was just a little "off"? I notice that at times in looking at various works. I like the overall look of the painting, but there is something - just something - that keeps me from being at ease with it. Be it the shape of an eye or a ear placement or the pattern or length of the fur. Something is just not what it should be.
> 
> Usually it is not immediately apparent, but upon looking closely and analyzing things further, it eventually is found. I see these types of things on many of my previous paintings. While sometimes they are more difficult to figure out than others, I think that as we grow as artists, we are more aware of things like this. I believe that this is a good thing that I am able to spot these discrepancies and shows that I am continuing to learn and advance. I also think that it helps me do better with my own paintings in the long run.
> 
> So while I may sound overly critical regarding what I am doing, I want you to understand that I am not saying it is "bad." There is always need for improvement and I think as I advance in my painting skills, the bar gets raised just a bit higher with each painting. By doing that, I will hopefully become a better artist. I want to be able to do the best that I can each time I paint. Settling is not an option, or why bother at all?
> 
> With that all said, let's get to yesterday's progress. I continued to fill int he fur on the neck and work my way up to the left ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point - when I really looked at the fur pattern of the ear - that I really realized just how wrong the ears on the cub were done. I felt that mom's ear came out nice, and looked very realistic. At this point it isn't really 'done' however, but it was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began working around the head and coming up the right side. It was at this point that I realized that painting the chin and underneath the head may be a bit tricky, as in my photograph that area was very white and a bit blown out, as the chest was. It was at this point I know I will have to rely on instinct and recall the proper shaping of the chin, to make it look like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I put a wide shade of charcoal under the chin as a shade, and I felt that I would be able to go back and give the chin a better shape later on. I also noticed that the dark fur pattern in front of her left ear was much too straight, and looked like a slash. That would need to be adjusted as well, but for a start, it wasn't bad.
> 
> I also began laying down the shades for the right side of the face, under the eye. Since her head was at a slight angle and the light source was coming from the right, I needed to be cautious about this area and make sure that the shades and highlights were properly placed as well as the markings. But so far, it was looking OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step took several hours in the making. I probably should have taken another photo in between, but I was so involved with working that I simply forgot. I completely filled in the fur on the entire head, and adjusted the fur markings and major shadows as well. The upper nose is tricky because it has a black-ish look to parts of it, as if her skin on her face is black itself and the short, stubby fur of the bridge of the nose has been worn off with time. It may appear a bit blotchy now, but in the end, everything will get glazed and toned (which is accomplished by using washes of transparent color) and it will not look as stark. I think it will be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I am happy with how she looks at this point. Even after I woke up this morning and looked at her, I was still pleased. Understand that she is by no means "finished" but she is indeed coming along very nicely and I think this will be a painting that I will be pleased with when I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put my brush down until nearly eleven. So overall I think I put in a pretty full day. I wanted to go on, but my eyes were tired and I reached a point where I felt I should walk away for a bit. It was a good and productive day.
> 
> I received news later in the day that the news article that the reporter came to interview me for had been published. Keith's mom heard it from a friend of hers. I suppose in our little area here, we are receiving our 15 minutes of fame.  The link to the article is here: http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/2013-12-16/article-3545201/Long-road-to-success-for-artist-entrepreneur/1
> 
> I can't say I am thrilled with the picture he chose of me. (Who really likes their own picture anyway?) Of all the poses he took, he chose to have one looking up at me from below while I was looking down at the saw. As a result, I have several 'chins' and no neck. But that is my own vanity speaking and I am what I am and I (hopefully) don't look like that in person. I also thought it was odd (funny) that he mentioned my age. I don't really care, as everyone who reads my posts regularly knows that I am 'fifty-ish' anyway. But I just don't know what it had to do with the article. I don't even remember him asking me how old I was. Perhaps I am going senile after all.
> 
> So for me it was a pretty good day. I am very pleased that so many of you enjoy my sharing this process with you. I have received many, many notes and emails from you all who are watching and I do like sharing what I am learning with you. It helps to make me look at things more closely as well.
> 
> Thank you for all of your encouragement. It is nice to feel that I am not alone in this journey. I hope to continue on today and make some more progress and see where we wind up.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I wanna pet them


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little Things Make a Difference*

I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.

I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.

Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.










What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.










I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.










I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.










I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.










Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.










I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.










Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.










But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.

Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.

The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.

Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Absolutely MAGNIFICANT! Without your tutulage I, not being so artistically inclinded, I wouldn't have noticed the need to correct, but you've really improved the appearence immensely. Many thanks for taking your valuable time to walk us through the steps. No critisism, but do leapords not have decernable whiskers? Being white to grey, maybe they are there but my single eye misses them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thanks, Russell. I am glad you all don't mind this series of the blog here on LJ's. I do post the blog in several places and while I know that most here are hard core woodworkers, I think there is enough interest from those who also do other types of creating. (Those who don't want to read can also just skip by if they want!  )

People sometime say I am "picky", but how else can we improve if we continually settle with ourselves. Keith has walked by me several times shaking his head and saying "I don't know about you" because of the time and effort I have invested in this project. But he isn't the same type of artist and I suppose I don't expect everyone to understand. I don't know why I am so driven to paint like this, but I am and I thoroughly enjoy it.

The leopards will have whiskers, but they will come in the end. I still have things to do on them and they are really a bit from being what I will call "finished." I know some people would be happy with it as it is, but I envision it a bit differently and we are not there yet.

Patience is the key. I want to be able to really say I did my best on it. 

I don't mind questions or constructive criticism at all. It is a process and a learning process for me. With each painting I feel I learn a bit more and improve a bit. I appreciate your observations.

Thanks for the comment!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Beautifully done Sheila! The details that you have added really define the shape of the leopard's muzzle and when creating fur, the detail is important. I don't think it matters how long it takes to create a project as long as the process is enjoyable and the creator is happy with the end results. I have a couple of teddy bear projects that I did that took me weeks to finish as I wanted them to have realistic looking fur but they are some of my favourite pieces.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


This little blog is also turning into a painting tutorial, not complaining, just wish I was a painter so I could take
advantage of it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you Anna and Gus. I am glad that you guys here on LJ's are putting up with these posts.  I do post my blog in five different places and I do realize that it doesn't always fit in with the audiences 100%. I do find though that there is a lot of overlap between woodworking and painting and that there are many, many people who do both. Just as there are some woodworkers here that paint, there are many decorative painters who do scroll sawing and woodworking. Since it would be difficult to tailor each post exactly to the audience where it is posted, I chose to post and leave it at the discretion of the reader as to whether they choose to read or not.

I understand that some woodworkers have little or no interest in painting, and I do apologize if these posts seem "off track." I can assure that soon I will be back to scroll sawing and perhaps I will have posts that are more interesting to them.

Being different is what makes our world so fascinating. If we all liked exactly the same thing, how dull it would be.

I always appreciate your comments very much. Thanks for your thoughts and insights. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Wow, I thought it looked good before, but, you're right, a gr8 fix for the big kitty. They look amazing.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


If anyone should complain, it would simply be because they may be singularly talented and not interested in broadening their interest! I am definitely not offended by any of your posts as it shows you have multiple hobbies/talents and not the least afraid to try new things and ideas. I dabble in many different hobbies and need to get back to some of them. I get bored if I do the same things over and over and it is nice to see someone step outside their niche and excell in another medium. I say "Kudos" to you and applaud the lifelike picture you painted! Well done!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Things Make a Difference*
> 
> I didn't get a great deal of time to work on my painting yesterday. After all, it is only a few days until Christmas and I had some house chores here to take care of and I had planned a wonderful dinner date with Keith and his mom for the evening. We had been trying to get together for about a week now, and had to change our plans a couple of times because of the snow and ice. I was happy we were finally able to make a go of things.
> 
> I did however get a couple of hours in and I did some refinements on the mother snow leopard. While I really liked how she was turning out up until this point, when looking at her the next morning, I saw something that I missed the previous day.
> 
> Below is a close up of how she started out. Not bad, but I felt that something looked off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me the most was the area to the left of her nose. While the other side of her face looked shaped and contoured, the left side looked bland and flat. I mentioned before that I have to do additional shading and toning when all the fur is in place, but I realized as I was looking at her that there was just something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also looked closely at the shape of the nose. Again - at the left side, it appeared to slightly bow towards the outside of the head a bit. While I realize that faces of these animals could vary and this could very well be correct, on my reference picture of Everests' mom, the nose seemed to be much straighter than I portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some time and added in some contours on the lower cheek of her face. I did this by adding darker fur layers and some transparent darker washes. I also emphasized the fur pattern there slightly and as a result it set the upper cheek forward towards me and gave that side of the face a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also darkened along the outside left side of the nose, pulling it inward ever so slightly. This gave a more streamlined and chiseled look, which more closely resembled the mom. It wasn't difficult to do this, but it did take time. Since the fur consists of multiple layers of color, I was able to gradually move the light area to the right one stroke at a time. I am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a final result of my efforts. I would say it took me about an hour to fix these things. Not bad, considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that getting away from something we are working on for a while does wonders for our perspective. While I was extremely happy with the Mom on Thursday night, when I looked at her Friday morning these two things just jumped out at me. While these adjustments may seem to be small, I think they were very important and will play a large part on the overall painting. I placed the two versions side by side here for you to have a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I am also anxious to see this painting completed. Each day as it begins to come together, I get more and more excited. But I don't want my enthusiasm to get the best of me - as in the beginning when I rushed through painting the cub. While the cub looked OK at the time, sitting next to the mom at this point you can see a huge difference (I hope!) in the level of painting. I look at it now and the cub looks much more cartoon-like in comparison to the mom. I just didn't take the time and steps required to make it look better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all is not lost. When I get to that part of the painting, I am sure I will be able to improve on it, so I am not in despair. It will come together with time.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and comments. I hope you are all enjoying this experience with me, for I am learning a lot and hope that I am helping you look at things a bit differently as well.
> 
> The weekend is upon us and it is a busy time for most. I am pretty much together though on my holiday things, and only have some food and baking to think about, as well as wrapping a couple of gifts. But I still have time for that.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. Try to enjoy the season and the process, for the day will come and go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thanks, Erwin. I did struggle a little with the idea of posting things here because I know that this is a hard core woodworking site. But I receive so many questions and comments regarding the painting aspects that I show here that I do feel that there is an interest among some of the woodworkers here, but not all. But seeing as this isn't something that is required reading, I figure that those who are looking for woodworking can just skip by. 

I like many different things, as you know. There are never enough hours in the day to do all I like.

I am glad you like the play-by-play. It helps keep me on track as well.

Have a wonderful day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exploring New Horizons*

It rained most of the day yesterday and also throughout the night, melting the six or so inches of snow we had on the ground and leaving an icy mess. The temperature seems to be hovering just above zero, which means that any precipitation will come in the form of ice or cold, and muddy rain. Yuckky.

There is a chance of some snow on Tuesday and perhaps Wednesday as well. I hope we get at least a dusting, as it just doesn't seem like Christmas without snow.

I am coming to the end of my 'time off' as the holiday approaches. I did some baking yesterday and I have some more that I want to do before Tuesday. I also have a couple of last minute gifts to wrap, but that shouldn't take long at all. I can't ever remember being so ahead of the game or relaxed at this time of year. Perhaps I am finally figuring it out.

I did get to work on my painting yesterday as well. While I wasn't able to put the number of hours into it that I had on previous days, I still made decent headway. It is getting there and I hope to finish it up sometime next week.

All the while I am working on it, I am thinking of other projects that I will be doing in the future. The magazine will be expecting its submission for its May issue just after the new year and I have something in mind for that. I am still thinking about it though and need to let it develop a bit more. Hopefully by the end of the next week I will be able to move ahead with things. Before I know it we will be thinking about fall and Christmas projects again. Such is the publishing world.

As far as the painting goes, I have a couple of progress pictures to share.

I began working on the back body and leg of the mom snow leopard by laying in the under layer of fur. This once again established the direction of the fur and gives texture:










Since the back and leg have a lot of shorter fur that is facing directly at you, it was not really an easy task. I find it difficult to paint this type of fur easily, and while the pattern radiated from the central area outward, if done too uniformly, it would look unnatural.










Once the base was in, I added a couple of layers to fill in the area.










Finally, I added softer strokes to make her look 'fluffy'.










I had to breath a small sigh of relief now, because for the first time she is starting to look in proper proportion. I must admit that there were times when I wondered if that would be the case, but I am pleased to see the result.

My own photograph had the front of her leg rather white and blown out, and while I realize that this is a highlighted area, I also realize that it needs to be toned down just a bit. It looks especially bright though without the cub in front of it filled in. I think that I will move ahead for now and paint the cub before doing too much adjustment, as I won't be able to really tell how much toning is necessary until the entire painting is complete. Everything will be relative.

It is places such as these when it is difficult to let things be and move on. The way my mind wants to think is "start a section - finish a section" but I am learning that it just isn't possible to do things that way and have them come out right. And learning is part of the fun of doing something like this.

I realize that the blog here has gone off in the direction of painting more than woodworking this past week or so. But to me, it is all part of the creating process. When I began writing 1200 entries ago, I mentioned that the focus wouldn't always be strictly on woodworking, even though my main income is through selling scroll saw patterns.

Things evolve and people evolve and I am finding that there is a great deal of overlap between woodworkers and painters. While some woodworkers are strongly against painting wood in any way at all, I find that there are many, many of them who enjoy the different options that I have introduced and are open to learning about them with me.

I also find that as I am more active in the painting sector of creating, many painters are interested and can appreciate what it involves to work with wood and the scroll saw as well. It is after all, all about creating in general.

My guess is that I will keep fluctuating between woodworking and painting as long as I am designing. Some days I will be discussing all woodworking and others I may discuss all painting. My hopes are that even if you aren't particularly interested in whichever topic I am focusing on at the time, it will still be an inspiration to you and encourage you to stretch your creative thinking. Perhaps by trying something new, you will find you really enjoy it.

With that said, I am going to get moving. I hope to enjoy the day and do some last minute things, as well as move forward again on my painting.

I wish you all a great Sunday today. I hope you are able to relax and perhaps explore a new horizon.

You must learn day by day, year by year to broaden your horizon. The more things you love, the more you are interested in, the more you enjoy, the more you are indignant about, the more you have left when anything happens. - Ethel Barrymore


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> It rained most of the day yesterday and also throughout the night, melting the six or so inches of snow we had on the ground and leaving an icy mess. The temperature seems to be hovering just above zero, which means that any precipitation will come in the form of ice or cold, and muddy rain. Yuckky.
> 
> There is a chance of some snow on Tuesday and perhaps Wednesday as well. I hope we get at least a dusting, as it just doesn't seem like Christmas without snow.
> 
> I am coming to the end of my 'time off' as the holiday approaches. I did some baking yesterday and I have some more that I want to do before Tuesday. I also have a couple of last minute gifts to wrap, but that shouldn't take long at all. I can't ever remember being so ahead of the game or relaxed at this time of year. Perhaps I am finally figuring it out.
> 
> I did get to work on my painting yesterday as well. While I wasn't able to put the number of hours into it that I had on previous days, I still made decent headway. It is getting there and I hope to finish it up sometime next week.
> 
> All the while I am working on it, I am thinking of other projects that I will be doing in the future. The magazine will be expecting its submission for its May issue just after the new year and I have something in mind for that. I am still thinking about it though and need to let it develop a bit more. Hopefully by the end of the next week I will be able to move ahead with things. Before I know it we will be thinking about fall and Christmas projects again. Such is the publishing world.
> 
> As far as the painting goes, I have a couple of progress pictures to share.
> 
> I began working on the back body and leg of the mom snow leopard by laying in the under layer of fur. This once again established the direction of the fur and gives texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the back and leg have a lot of shorter fur that is facing directly at you, it was not really an easy task. I find it difficult to paint this type of fur easily, and while the pattern radiated from the central area outward, if done too uniformly, it would look unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the base was in, I added a couple of layers to fill in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added softer strokes to make her look 'fluffy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to breath a small sigh of relief now, because for the first time she is starting to look in proper proportion. I must admit that there were times when I wondered if that would be the case, but I am pleased to see the result.
> 
> My own photograph had the front of her leg rather white and blown out, and while I realize that this is a highlighted area, I also realize that it needs to be toned down just a bit. It looks especially bright though without the cub in front of it filled in. I think that I will move ahead for now and paint the cub before doing too much adjustment, as I won't be able to really tell how much toning is necessary until the entire painting is complete. Everything will be relative.
> 
> It is places such as these when it is difficult to let things be and move on. The way my mind wants to think is "start a section - finish a section" but I am learning that it just isn't possible to do things that way and have them come out right. And learning is part of the fun of doing something like this.
> 
> I realize that the blog here has gone off in the direction of painting more than woodworking this past week or so. But to me, it is all part of the creating process. When I began writing 1200 entries ago, I mentioned that the focus wouldn't always be strictly on woodworking, even though my main income is through selling scroll saw patterns.
> 
> Things evolve and people evolve and I am finding that there is a great deal of overlap between woodworkers and painters. While some woodworkers are strongly against painting wood in any way at all, I find that there are many, many of them who enjoy the different options that I have introduced and are open to learning about them with me.
> 
> I also find that as I am more active in the painting sector of creating, many painters are interested and can appreciate what it involves to work with wood and the scroll saw as well. It is after all, all about creating in general.
> 
> My guess is that I will keep fluctuating between woodworking and painting as long as I am designing. Some days I will be discussing all woodworking and others I may discuss all painting. My hopes are that even if you aren't particularly interested in whichever topic I am focusing on at the time, it will still be an inspiration to you and encourage you to stretch your creative thinking. Perhaps by trying something new, you will find you really enjoy it.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. I hope to enjoy the day and do some last minute things, as well as move forward again on my painting.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday today. I hope you are able to relax and perhaps explore a new horizon.
> 
> You must learn day by day, year by year to broaden your horizon. The more things you love, the more you are interested in, the more you enjoy, the more you are indignant about, the more you have left when anything happens. - Ethel Barrymore


Nice writings, and quote at the end. Ethel said a bunch.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> It rained most of the day yesterday and also throughout the night, melting the six or so inches of snow we had on the ground and leaving an icy mess. The temperature seems to be hovering just above zero, which means that any precipitation will come in the form of ice or cold, and muddy rain. Yuckky.
> 
> There is a chance of some snow on Tuesday and perhaps Wednesday as well. I hope we get at least a dusting, as it just doesn't seem like Christmas without snow.
> 
> I am coming to the end of my 'time off' as the holiday approaches. I did some baking yesterday and I have some more that I want to do before Tuesday. I also have a couple of last minute gifts to wrap, but that shouldn't take long at all. I can't ever remember being so ahead of the game or relaxed at this time of year. Perhaps I am finally figuring it out.
> 
> I did get to work on my painting yesterday as well. While I wasn't able to put the number of hours into it that I had on previous days, I still made decent headway. It is getting there and I hope to finish it up sometime next week.
> 
> All the while I am working on it, I am thinking of other projects that I will be doing in the future. The magazine will be expecting its submission for its May issue just after the new year and I have something in mind for that. I am still thinking about it though and need to let it develop a bit more. Hopefully by the end of the next week I will be able to move ahead with things. Before I know it we will be thinking about fall and Christmas projects again. Such is the publishing world.
> 
> As far as the painting goes, I have a couple of progress pictures to share.
> 
> I began working on the back body and leg of the mom snow leopard by laying in the under layer of fur. This once again established the direction of the fur and gives texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the back and leg have a lot of shorter fur that is facing directly at you, it was not really an easy task. I find it difficult to paint this type of fur easily, and while the pattern radiated from the central area outward, if done too uniformly, it would look unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the base was in, I added a couple of layers to fill in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added softer strokes to make her look 'fluffy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to breath a small sigh of relief now, because for the first time she is starting to look in proper proportion. I must admit that there were times when I wondered if that would be the case, but I am pleased to see the result.
> 
> My own photograph had the front of her leg rather white and blown out, and while I realize that this is a highlighted area, I also realize that it needs to be toned down just a bit. It looks especially bright though without the cub in front of it filled in. I think that I will move ahead for now and paint the cub before doing too much adjustment, as I won't be able to really tell how much toning is necessary until the entire painting is complete. Everything will be relative.
> 
> It is places such as these when it is difficult to let things be and move on. The way my mind wants to think is "start a section - finish a section" but I am learning that it just isn't possible to do things that way and have them come out right. And learning is part of the fun of doing something like this.
> 
> I realize that the blog here has gone off in the direction of painting more than woodworking this past week or so. But to me, it is all part of the creating process. When I began writing 1200 entries ago, I mentioned that the focus wouldn't always be strictly on woodworking, even though my main income is through selling scroll saw patterns.
> 
> Things evolve and people evolve and I am finding that there is a great deal of overlap between woodworkers and painters. While some woodworkers are strongly against painting wood in any way at all, I find that there are many, many of them who enjoy the different options that I have introduced and are open to learning about them with me.
> 
> I also find that as I am more active in the painting sector of creating, many painters are interested and can appreciate what it involves to work with wood and the scroll saw as well. It is after all, all about creating in general.
> 
> My guess is that I will keep fluctuating between woodworking and painting as long as I am designing. Some days I will be discussing all woodworking and others I may discuss all painting. My hopes are that even if you aren't particularly interested in whichever topic I am focusing on at the time, it will still be an inspiration to you and encourage you to stretch your creative thinking. Perhaps by trying something new, you will find you really enjoy it.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. I hope to enjoy the day and do some last minute things, as well as move forward again on my painting.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday today. I hope you are able to relax and perhaps explore a new horizon.
> 
> You must learn day by day, year by year to broaden your horizon. The more things you love, the more you are interested in, the more you enjoy, the more you are indignant about, the more you have left when anything happens. - Ethel Barrymore


Thank you Roger - and thank you for your kind encouragement. I am glad you enjoy these posts. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> It rained most of the day yesterday and also throughout the night, melting the six or so inches of snow we had on the ground and leaving an icy mess. The temperature seems to be hovering just above zero, which means that any precipitation will come in the form of ice or cold, and muddy rain. Yuckky.
> 
> There is a chance of some snow on Tuesday and perhaps Wednesday as well. I hope we get at least a dusting, as it just doesn't seem like Christmas without snow.
> 
> I am coming to the end of my 'time off' as the holiday approaches. I did some baking yesterday and I have some more that I want to do before Tuesday. I also have a couple of last minute gifts to wrap, but that shouldn't take long at all. I can't ever remember being so ahead of the game or relaxed at this time of year. Perhaps I am finally figuring it out.
> 
> I did get to work on my painting yesterday as well. While I wasn't able to put the number of hours into it that I had on previous days, I still made decent headway. It is getting there and I hope to finish it up sometime next week.
> 
> All the while I am working on it, I am thinking of other projects that I will be doing in the future. The magazine will be expecting its submission for its May issue just after the new year and I have something in mind for that. I am still thinking about it though and need to let it develop a bit more. Hopefully by the end of the next week I will be able to move ahead with things. Before I know it we will be thinking about fall and Christmas projects again. Such is the publishing world.
> 
> As far as the painting goes, I have a couple of progress pictures to share.
> 
> I began working on the back body and leg of the mom snow leopard by laying in the under layer of fur. This once again established the direction of the fur and gives texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the back and leg have a lot of shorter fur that is facing directly at you, it was not really an easy task. I find it difficult to paint this type of fur easily, and while the pattern radiated from the central area outward, if done too uniformly, it would look unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the base was in, I added a couple of layers to fill in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added softer strokes to make her look 'fluffy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to breath a small sigh of relief now, because for the first time she is starting to look in proper proportion. I must admit that there were times when I wondered if that would be the case, but I am pleased to see the result.
> 
> My own photograph had the front of her leg rather white and blown out, and while I realize that this is a highlighted area, I also realize that it needs to be toned down just a bit. It looks especially bright though without the cub in front of it filled in. I think that I will move ahead for now and paint the cub before doing too much adjustment, as I won't be able to really tell how much toning is necessary until the entire painting is complete. Everything will be relative.
> 
> It is places such as these when it is difficult to let things be and move on. The way my mind wants to think is "start a section - finish a section" but I am learning that it just isn't possible to do things that way and have them come out right. And learning is part of the fun of doing something like this.
> 
> I realize that the blog here has gone off in the direction of painting more than woodworking this past week or so. But to me, it is all part of the creating process. When I began writing 1200 entries ago, I mentioned that the focus wouldn't always be strictly on woodworking, even though my main income is through selling scroll saw patterns.
> 
> Things evolve and people evolve and I am finding that there is a great deal of overlap between woodworkers and painters. While some woodworkers are strongly against painting wood in any way at all, I find that there are many, many of them who enjoy the different options that I have introduced and are open to learning about them with me.
> 
> I also find that as I am more active in the painting sector of creating, many painters are interested and can appreciate what it involves to work with wood and the scroll saw as well. It is after all, all about creating in general.
> 
> My guess is that I will keep fluctuating between woodworking and painting as long as I am designing. Some days I will be discussing all woodworking and others I may discuss all painting. My hopes are that even if you aren't particularly interested in whichever topic I am focusing on at the time, it will still be an inspiration to you and encourage you to stretch your creative thinking. Perhaps by trying something new, you will find you really enjoy it.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. I hope to enjoy the day and do some last minute things, as well as move forward again on my painting.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday today. I hope you are able to relax and perhaps explore a new horizon.
> 
> You must learn day by day, year by year to broaden your horizon. The more things you love, the more you are interested in, the more you enjoy, the more you are indignant about, the more you have left when anything happens. - Ethel Barrymore


Mama is looking very soft and cuddly! This is a great lesson on building fur. Love it! 
A white Christmas is definitely not on the cards for the Westcoast. The snow we had a couple of days ago is almost gone.
Have a great evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exploring New Horizons*
> 
> It rained most of the day yesterday and also throughout the night, melting the six or so inches of snow we had on the ground and leaving an icy mess. The temperature seems to be hovering just above zero, which means that any precipitation will come in the form of ice or cold, and muddy rain. Yuckky.
> 
> There is a chance of some snow on Tuesday and perhaps Wednesday as well. I hope we get at least a dusting, as it just doesn't seem like Christmas without snow.
> 
> I am coming to the end of my 'time off' as the holiday approaches. I did some baking yesterday and I have some more that I want to do before Tuesday. I also have a couple of last minute gifts to wrap, but that shouldn't take long at all. I can't ever remember being so ahead of the game or relaxed at this time of year. Perhaps I am finally figuring it out.
> 
> I did get to work on my painting yesterday as well. While I wasn't able to put the number of hours into it that I had on previous days, I still made decent headway. It is getting there and I hope to finish it up sometime next week.
> 
> All the while I am working on it, I am thinking of other projects that I will be doing in the future. The magazine will be expecting its submission for its May issue just after the new year and I have something in mind for that. I am still thinking about it though and need to let it develop a bit more. Hopefully by the end of the next week I will be able to move ahead with things. Before I know it we will be thinking about fall and Christmas projects again. Such is the publishing world.
> 
> As far as the painting goes, I have a couple of progress pictures to share.
> 
> I began working on the back body and leg of the mom snow leopard by laying in the under layer of fur. This once again established the direction of the fur and gives texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the back and leg have a lot of shorter fur that is facing directly at you, it was not really an easy task. I find it difficult to paint this type of fur easily, and while the pattern radiated from the central area outward, if done too uniformly, it would look unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the base was in, I added a couple of layers to fill in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I added softer strokes to make her look 'fluffy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to breath a small sigh of relief now, because for the first time she is starting to look in proper proportion. I must admit that there were times when I wondered if that would be the case, but I am pleased to see the result.
> 
> My own photograph had the front of her leg rather white and blown out, and while I realize that this is a highlighted area, I also realize that it needs to be toned down just a bit. It looks especially bright though without the cub in front of it filled in. I think that I will move ahead for now and paint the cub before doing too much adjustment, as I won't be able to really tell how much toning is necessary until the entire painting is complete. Everything will be relative.
> 
> It is places such as these when it is difficult to let things be and move on. The way my mind wants to think is "start a section - finish a section" but I am learning that it just isn't possible to do things that way and have them come out right. And learning is part of the fun of doing something like this.
> 
> I realize that the blog here has gone off in the direction of painting more than woodworking this past week or so. But to me, it is all part of the creating process. When I began writing 1200 entries ago, I mentioned that the focus wouldn't always be strictly on woodworking, even though my main income is through selling scroll saw patterns.
> 
> Things evolve and people evolve and I am finding that there is a great deal of overlap between woodworkers and painters. While some woodworkers are strongly against painting wood in any way at all, I find that there are many, many of them who enjoy the different options that I have introduced and are open to learning about them with me.
> 
> I also find that as I am more active in the painting sector of creating, many painters are interested and can appreciate what it involves to work with wood and the scroll saw as well. It is after all, all about creating in general.
> 
> My guess is that I will keep fluctuating between woodworking and painting as long as I am designing. Some days I will be discussing all woodworking and others I may discuss all painting. My hopes are that even if you aren't particularly interested in whichever topic I am focusing on at the time, it will still be an inspiration to you and encourage you to stretch your creative thinking. Perhaps by trying something new, you will find you really enjoy it.
> 
> With that said, I am going to get moving. I hope to enjoy the day and do some last minute things, as well as move forward again on my painting.
> 
> I wish you all a great Sunday today. I hope you are able to relax and perhaps explore a new horizon.
> 
> You must learn day by day, year by year to broaden your horizon. The more things you love, the more you are interested in, the more you enjoy, the more you are indignant about, the more you have left when anything happens. - Ethel Barrymore


Thank you much Anna! We have a messy day here as well. They are calling for a bit maybe on Tuesday, so there is hope though . . . 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rough Spots*

I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.

I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.

I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.

I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.

But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.

To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.

With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.

Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.

The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.










Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.

So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.

Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.










It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.

I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.

After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.










(The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)

I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.

It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.

I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.

Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


These cats have a very serene look about them. Very expressive, very awesome paintings Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


They were resting when I took the photo.  Thank you Roger. It is not there yet, but getting there.

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Have a great Holiday!


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Beautiful job Sheila! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Truely Outstanding painting. Did you have formal Art classes at the university level. If so, you really paid attention and didn't skip class; or if not you've been tutored by some of the best. I'm so impressed with your artistic ability.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Thank you all so much! I am glad you didn't mind me posting here.

Russell - I have never had any formal art training, although I did take a class in drawing at my community collage when I was about 35 years old. I have always loved art though and at 13 years old, I painted a painting of the cover of Elton John's "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" album and I presented it to his lyricist (Bernie Taupin) when he was visiting Chicago on tour.

I do enjoy viewing online classes though and I feel the internet has opened up a world of excitement and learning for those who wish to expand their abilities. My first painting of this type (realistic wildlife) was in 2004. I kind of jumped in to it on my own though, as online classes weren't available and just "did it". The link to it is here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-home/art-gallery

It is the second painting down on the page - another snow leopard. I look at it now and while I still like it, I see so many places where I could have done better. But that is part of the learning process.

I enjoy sharing my experiences with you all because I feel that they will encourage you all to try something new. Since we all have computers, I find that more and more online classes are becoming popular. One of my favorite teachers is Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. She has tons of videos and lessons and her passion is teaching others the joy of painting. The link to her site it here:

http://kingslan.com/

Thank you again for your encouragement. I assure you, I will be improving this a bit more before I can call it finished, but it is in the home stretch now and I feel good about it so far.

Take care and have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Sheila, I love your wild life paintings. They are very beautiful and you can feel the textures of the fur and feathers. Baby leopard is definitely getting a personality now! Enjoy the home stretch!
Have a great day.


----------



## Texcaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


I enjoy your blogs Sheila. Lovely paintings. Did you know Hunter S Thompson is the patron saint of Snow Leopards? For him the SL was the supreme beast.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


MERRY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Sheila,

Your artistic ability is absolutely awesome! (How is my alliteration?) ;-) Some day you should paint that life size!!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rough Spots*
> 
> I can hardly believe that tomorrow is Christmas Eve. The last several days have gone by faster than I can believe. Last Monday I sent out all of my packages and I thought I would pretty much coast through the next week. After all - all of my deadlines were met for my magazine and woodworking projects and since we are only have a small gathering for this holiday with our families locally, there isn't much to do.
> 
> I do have some gifts to wrap though and I have some baking to do. I need to get to that today as well as tidy up the house. And there is always that 'last trip' to the grocery store and post office. Today will be full.
> 
> I have spent the past several days working on a painting that I am creating. It is not large (11" x 14") but extremely detailed and I feel that it is a learning project for me that will not only teach me to be a better painter, but a better designer and artist in general.
> 
> I haven't painted this type of painting in years. I now remember the reason. I find that I get completed absorbed and obsessed with what I am doing. And the time that it takes to create something such as this doesn't always fit into my schedule.
> 
> But this has been what I call my 'vacation' from regular work. While (as Keith says) my 'vacation time' looks quite similar to my work time, I don't think that things could be farther from the truth.
> 
> To me, art is very emotional. It doesn't matter if we are creating a painting, a woodworking project, pottery, or anything you can imagine. the driving force behind most creative people is emotion. While I love the woodworking and painting patterns that I create on a daily basis for others to do, there is something very different about making something for no other reason than desire. In some ways, I feel that I am being totally selfish in doing this, because during this process, there is no consideration whatsoever as to whether others would be able to recreate it (a concern that I have when I am designing a pattern) and there are no rules that I feel I have to follow. I can mix colors how I want, go back and change things, and don't have to worry about organizing the process in my mine so I can do it again. It is total artistic freedom. I believe that is what makes it special to me.
> 
> With that said, along with freedom comes risk. When I began this piece five or six days ago, I looked at a blank board with fear. I wondered if what I envisioned in my head would ever make it to reality. It was then that I decided to dive in and share the step-by-steps here with you through this blog. Somehow that made the commitment stronger for me, as it gave me no real "out" if I were to stumble and fall. It raised the bar to another level and I knew myself well enough that by putting myself out here, I would have to see it through to the end. It was a safety net that I built for myself to ensure that I made it to the finish.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time that I needed that net. After finishing the mom snow leopard (for the most part) and being reasonably happy with it, I now had to deal with the cub. As I looked at the face of the mom and the face of the cub that I quickly painted that first day when I was anxious and not thinking things out, i knew that some drastic changes needed to be made.
> 
> The face looked very cartoon-like to me in comparison to the mom. The fur pattern was too organized and even, which was unnatural for an animal. The ears were pointy, almost fox-like and the fur pattern inside them was all wrong. The head shape to me was incorrect. To me, it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I only paint that a few days ago? It looked like something that I did years ago or that a child did. The eyes themselves were alright, but the rest of it was what I feel the result of rushing into the painting due to being excited, and needed to go. For a brief moment, I consider taking the painting to the scroll saw and lopping the baby off.
> 
> So I got to work and really started to re-paint the entire baby. It was a long and tedious day, and there was a point after I was going at it for a while around dinner time when I felt that if I hadn't put myself out here and shown this to the world, I would have packed it up and put it in the back of the closet to finish 'another day.' I kid you not. I didn't want to face the humiliation of quitting though after so many people were here cheering me on. So I pushed ahead.
> 
> Eventually, I got to the point where the new foundation for the head was laid and the tables began to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't there yet, but there was a glimmer of hope that I would be able to salvage things. I was able to round the ears so they looked right, as well as reshape the head and define the nose and markings. I will honestly admit that this was the most difficult part of the process so far, and it was painstakingly hard to accomplish. No - this did not come easily to me. By the time I was to this point, my head hurt and I was doubtful it would ever be 'finished'.
> 
> I walked away for a while and took a breath. It was already getting into the evening hours and I had been at it all day. But I knew that not only was the holiday approaching, but that I needed to complete this painting so that I could eventually get back to my real work of designing. The clock was ticking and as much as I would love to take all the time in the world to finish this, I just didn't have that luxury.
> 
> After a rest and a cup of peppermint tea, I was drawn back to the painting. This time I did something different - I painted upside down. Since at that point in time, I was having the most trouble replicating the fur pattern, I turned the painting upside down and tried it that way. Not only did it help me stroke the fur better, as the natural direction of the head fur went toward the back, but it allowed me to look at things from a different perspective and get through whatever was giving me trouble. I am somewhat happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The previous photo has a slightly bluish cast to it because instead of taking the picture with a camera, I placed it on the scanner. I am finding as I am finishing that the detail isn't showing up as much in the photos and the scanner does a better job of picking them up, although it tones the picture differently than the incandescent light. When the painting is complete, I will use better lighting and take good, high quality photos. For the progressions, this will have to do for now or I will NEVER get finished.)
> 
> I feel as if I climbed the final mountain and from here on it should be OK. All of the complicated overlaps and directional changes of the fur are behind me and all that I have to complete is the cub's back and tail. Then the final toning and refining (and yes - whiskers!) will be added and I will be able to call it a day.
> 
> It is with a sigh of relief that I am writing this morning. I woke up and looked at it and I am still happy with it. That is good. I don't know how much time I will have to paint today, but hopefully I will have just a bit. It would be nice to complete it in the next couple of days.
> 
> I thank you again for tolerating me here on this project. While I know it is 'off topic' to some, I do believe that as creative people, we all go through rough spots in our creative process. Some think that because I am a professional designer, that I am exempt from these times and I think I just want to show that I am not. I believe we all have our ups and downs when creating and I hope by sharing mine with you, it helps you get through your own as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. I think it is Monday - one of my favorite days of the week.


Thank you all so much. Thompson was indeed an interesting individual. 

I appreciate all of you comments and wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Re-Post From Christmas Past*

OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.

Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.

For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.

Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.

Enjoy your days to the fullest.

"Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."

Enjoy the story . . .

It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:










We donned our gay apparel:










Planned out how we were going to decorate:










And got to work.

The first order of business was to put up the tree:










We may have had some trouble along the way:










But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:










But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:










Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):










And gifts to wrap:










As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:










But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:










We still have some cooking to do:










But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:










And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:










I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Good morning Sheila,
I would like to wish you, Keith and your family a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Thank you Rick! Merry Christmas to you as well. I look forward to seeing you in the New Year! (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Thank you for all your blogs, and a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from an ice covered Missoula, Mt.
We should thaw out by noon and be able take our cleats off, but we will still have a sort of white Christmas.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Meery Christmas to you and keith and the kitties, wish you both a very happy holiday time and a great new year…ho ho ho…...


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Merry Christmas, Sheila. I hope that ya'll have a wonderful one and a Happy New Years as well. Thanks for the great cat pictures.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


What a cute story! Happy Christmas Sheila and Keith. Have a great celebration. Thanks for all the inspirational blogs over the year. I've enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Thank you all for your good wishes and friendships. I truly hope you had a wonderful Christmas and I wish you all a very happy and healthy new year filled with love, good health and creativity! xoxoxo

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


Everyone o these pics are all true… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Re-Post From Christmas Past*
> 
> OK - I paid the price for my half a week of artistic adventure. Yesterday I needed to play "catch up" and was absolutely worn out by evening.
> 
> Needless to say I made no progress on my painting. But it will be there for me when the holidays are over. Perhaps the time away will do me good.
> 
> For today's post, I want to re-post one of my favorite blogs that I have written. I know it is kind of cheating, but it was fun and cute and since I have many more readers now than I had when it was posted originally, I thought you would all enjoy it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you all for giving me a reason to get up and get moving every day. Your friendships and inspirations are gifts that I receive each and every day. I mean that.
> 
> Enjoy your days to the fullest.
> 
> "Remember: No man is a failure who has friends."
> 
> Enjoy the story . . .
> 
> It seemed like only yesterday when we realized the season was upon us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We donned our gay apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned out how we were going to decorate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got to work.
> 
> The first order of business was to put up the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have had some trouble along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end, we figured it all out and just took in the beauty of what we created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we couldn't rest there! There were stockings to be hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows to clean. (Hey! stop fooling around there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gifts to wrap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we dreamed of our own gifts that Santa may bring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all almost done. And it is time to take a break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some cooking to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything will get done in time for us all to sit down and have a great dinner with loved ones and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy all that they holidays bring us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to say Merry Christmas to all of you! Remember to take time to enjoy the season and have some FUN! To those of you who don't celebrate Christmas - have a wonderfully happy new year!


I hope you had a wonderful day, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*All Is Calm . . . *

In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.

As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.

This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.

Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.

It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.

I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.

Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.

On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.

As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.

Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.

I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.

Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.

I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:










Enjoy your Thursday


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Pancakes and many other furry friends have no problem just letting it all hang out… hehehe


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Sheila, I hope that you and Keith had a wonderful Christmas in spite of the differences in past Christmases and will have a Blessed New Year. In spite of the fact that life is full of losses and change, I know that God will always help you find strength in what remains behind. God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Being a sentimental old gent, I was certainly moved by this journal entry! Thank you for sharing with us. Although we enjoyed Christmas Eve with all three of our daughters and one's husband (other two are still single); I took time on Christmas to reflect on past Christmases as a child with Grandmother, aunts and cousins in South Mississippi. Those were some 65-50 years ago. How wonderful they were!

Wishing you the VERY best during the new year. Ya Buddy Russell


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Keith's mom teaching you to make rapple pie brought back memories of my mother teaching my 
sister to bake bread. Mom would say you take this much flour-salt-etc-and put it in, and Mary Lou would
have to stop Mom, catch and measure whatever it was and write it down. Mary Lou saved the recipe, so
it was easier to teach her daughters to bake. Just wondering what your lesson required, was she as 
wonderful as you are as a teacher?


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Glad your Christmas was good even though it was different for you in many ways. We're headed also toward a happy new year and I'm looking forward to it. Thankful for my health, friends snd family I, m looking forward to the new adventures the new year brings. 
Have a Happy new yeary friend!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Quiet for Sue and I as well. Just us and our remaining cat, Bess. She loves Turkey and gravy and being fussed over.
You're right, past Christmasses were not all joyful occasions but it's better these days. Off to Cornwall tomorrow for the weekend as it's Sue's birthday.

Happy new year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Thank you all for your thoughts and comments. I wish you all a very Happy New Year. 

Gus - She was a great teacher. Rappie pie is something that has been taught from generation to generation in this area. Most people who are unfamiliar with our area have never heard of it. I hadn't before I came here. Part of the recipe includes grating potatoes very finely and then removing the starch and water from the potatoes completely, by squeezing them out (back then, many used pillow cases). You then need to replace the exact amount of water that you removed from the potato mixture with seasoned broth that you cooked your whole chicken in. Stewing chickens are best because they offer the most flavor. The broth is seasoned with salted onions which is a staple around here. Many places near by offer them, and they are usually locally made.

Now though, you are able to purchase the potato in a mixture form. This comes in a sealed plastic bag and saves not only the work of grating and squeezing, but also the guesswork of how much broth to add back into the mixture. It simplifies the process a great deal.

The result is a wonderful chicken/potato/onion casserole that forms a wonderful dark brown crust. It is warm and comforting and filling.

After seeing it made, I now have a better understanding of how to make it. As with most recipes of this type, measuring can vary depending on certain conditions.

It was great to learn the process and something that made its own memories in itself.

I can't wait to try making it myself.

I hope you have a great holiday, Martyn. Enjoy yourself and relax and wish Sue a happy birthday. 

I will go back to relaxing . . . 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *All Is Calm . . . *
> 
> In many ways this Christmas was different than Christmases past. Yet in some ways, it was familiar.
> 
> As time goes on and yet another Christmas season comes and goes, I realize more than ever that life is constantly changing. With those changes come the reality that things will never again be as it has been in the past. While that is certainly a good thing in some ways - as all of our memories of past holiday celebrations aren't always that wonderful - it also means that the good memories will rely on us to keep them alive in our hearts and our minds and to honor them each year as Christmas passes.
> 
> This year was a rather different kind of Christmas for me. After years of raising children and having large family gatherings filled to the brim with people, food and gifts, we had a very different atmosphere.
> 
> Things are different in my life now. Over the past several years, I had come to love and embrace Keith's family, as they had embraced me as their own, and it felt good to have a place to spend the holidays where I felt so comfortable and loved. I also have my dear friends Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy, whom I call my "Canadian Family" because of the love and caring they have shown towards me since I came to this country nine Christmases ago. They all have made a huge difference and have helped fill a place in my heart that missed my own children and family during the holiday season. They have stuck by me through both good times and bad, and I am very fortunate that they are in my lives.
> 
> It is times such as these though that I wish I could be in two places at once. Seeing my children and new grand daughter a couple of months ago only made me miss them more this Christmas. But knowing that they are happy and settled and all healthy helped to alleviate the pain I felt for not being able to be with them. As a parent, the greatest gift we can receive from our children is to see them successful and happy. In that respect my mind is at peace.
> 
> I really missed Keith's father Artie this year as well. He had lost his battle with cancer this autumn and since then, it has been a time of adjustment for all of us. I can't tell you all how many times something comes to mind and I would catch myself thinking "we'll just have to ask Artie." and I would remember that it would no longer be possible to do so. I don't know if I realized the impact he had on our lives and how much I would miss him. But I do now.
> 
> Although our local family is much smaller now, we still had a lovely Christmas celebration. Keith's mom spent all day Christmas Eve with us, and she showed me how to make Rappie Pie - an Acadian dish that had been a tradition in her family for years. To me, it was one of the best gifts that she could give me, as not only did I learn more about her and Keith's heritage, but we had a beautiful day together as well. It came out wonderful and we spent the day talking and cooking and watched a couple of movies - all the while we were entertained by my three cats. It was very different from the way we had spent other Christmases, but it was lovely and a wonderful memory in itself.
> 
> On Christmas Day, we headed to Bernie and Ellen's house. Again this was rather low key as far as what we had done in the past. Ellen had lost her brother over the summer, and both her grand children have moved to different parts of Canada. In the years past, she had a house bustling full of people and children, but this year it was only us. We were very happy that Keith's mom joined us as well, as for me it was extra special to have my entire Canadian families together at once. Although there were only six of us (Bernie and Ellen's daughter Cindy was there as well) it was a wonderfully pleasant day filled with family and good food. We set strict limits on gift giving, but there was still plenty of things to open and the greatest gift of all was the gift of love and friendship that we all felt for each other. It was a good day for all I do believe.
> 
> As I sit here this morning and reflect on the day, I feel content. While the holiday celebrations may not have been as large as they have been for me in the past, they are certainly just as meaningful.
> 
> Every day I try to look at the positive side of things, and be grateful for the good things in my life. Since I have decided to do that, I have noticed that even when some things weren't going so well, there was still an abundance of good things I had to focus on. I know I am very fortunate and I don't ever want to let myself forget of about what a wonderful life I live.
> 
> I hope you all had a beautiful holiday as well. No matter how much you celebrate Christmas - or even if you choose to not celebrate it at all - I hope that you focus on the good things that surround you and appreciate and love each and every day for the good things it offers. It truly makes life enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am still going to be low key. Perhaps I will do so for the remainder of the week. I have a deadline due for the magazine after the new year and I am thinking about it now, but I don't think I will begin working on it until Monday. There are other things that I want to do in the next few days and I am not ready to jump back into work just yet. This is a gift I have chosen to give myself this year.
> 
> I think that Pancakes had the right idea yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday


Hi Sheila, I will always remember meeting you and Keith for lunch and having our first Rappie Pie - delicious! Jim and I have great memories of that trip and meeting you and Keith was a definite highlight.
It was a busy three days for us here so we both looking forward to some quiet time! It was great to see friends and family over the holidays and spend some quality time. The next week will be spent painting, carving and planning projects for 2014!
Enjoy your relaxation time.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Adventures of the Mind*

I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.

To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.

I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.

I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.

Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.

As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.

When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.

Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.










I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.

I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.

I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.



















I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:










So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.

While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.

Seeing colors.

Reading others' thoughts.

Trying new techniques.

These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.

We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.

It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.

Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.

I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.

"I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again." 
― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Good morning Sheila! Glad to have you back. I missed reading your blog while having my coffee. The world is right again.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Thanks, Rick! I missed it as well. But I needed a couple of days to just 'be' I suppose.  I hope you had a good Christmas and wish you a very happy and healthy new year.

It will be nice to see you again in New York. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Hope your vaca was good. Have a Happy New Year. Wishing you & Keith well doings for 2014


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Right back at you Roger! Much joy for you and your family the upcoming new year! Thank you for your continued support and friendship! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollingmom

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Glad you got right with the world. Sounds like you have figured out your happy place in the winter, good for you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Thank you Kelly! Happy New Year to you! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Good morning Sheila. I love to see your many creative outlets and the embroidery is wonderful! I agree that creative inspiration is all around us and I also believe that everyone has artistry somewhere in their bones - it just needs to be released. Looking forward to seeing all your great ideas for 2014!
Happy eve of new Years Eve!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Adventures of the Mind*
> 
> I have returned from my short time away. Although I didn't really go 'anywhere', in my mind I had left on a wonderful adventure. I find that there are many ways to change things up - by reading and exploring and perhaps learning new things.
> 
> To me, every time I learn something new it is an adventure.
> 
> I am not sure why I was born with the yearning to make things. I remember being as young as seven or eight years old, sitting on my grandmother's porch learning embroidery from a neighbor in her south side Chicago neighborhood. We used old tea towels and iron on patterns, and I learned all the basic stitches from my grandmother and her friend, Mrs. Kuba.
> 
> I don't know what we did with the towels that were finished. I don't think it ever really mattered. What mattered to me was that I was creating something and how the beautiful colored thread always thrilled me.
> 
> Recently a friend of mine posted something on Facebook that brought these memories to the surface once again. It was a link to a site which teaches beautiful embroidery. The artist is very talented and has many books, videos and kits available which teach these outstanding techniques.
> 
> As if I needed anything new to entertain myself with, I ordered the book "A Perfect World in Stumpwork". I received the book on Christmas Eve. I felt it was a gift to myself, and over the next few days I read through it and decided that I wanted to learn more about this beautiful art.
> 
> When I initially ordered the book, I also ordered a cheaper kit and some supplies from Ebay to practice with. Coincidentally, they also arrived on Christmas Eve. I was thrilled because I would have the means to try some of the techniques taught in the book and refresh my own needlework skills at the same time.
> 
> Over the next few days, I played around with the ribbons and thread and began my sampler. While not perfect, I am happy with the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to explore this type of creating more, as I have ordered more supplies and look forward to learning some of the beautiful techniques in the book.
> 
> I also spent a portion of the day yesterday changing my little all season tree to its winter theme. While it looked nice for Christmas, I love the cool aqua and silver theme, along with the glass snowflakes and icicles that I have. To me, the cool aqua tones are soothing and relaxing.
> 
> I had found some cute flocked polar bears and penguins last year in our travels, and they adorn the tree as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a matching bow for my pretty mohair polar bear that I designed several years ago, and brought back with me from Chicago this October. He had been in storage all these years, and it is one of the bears that I couldn't part with. I had named him "Boris" (which I thought was fitting) and I show him here with Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people get depressed during winter. They don't like the cold or the snow or the inability to do outdoor things. I find that it never really bothers me, as I have learned to make my surroundings here as pleasant as possible and use the time to explore new and creative things. The quiet time that winter brings can be used to ones' advantage if one chooses, and made into a wonderfully positive season.
> 
> While these things that I have been doing may not appear to have much to do with woodworking and painting on the surface, they are all instrumental in my own process of creating and designing. Many times I am asked where I come up with so many different types of designs, and where I get my ideas from. My answer to those who ask is that I try to live life to the fullest, and I do that by keeping busy and filling my days with many different sources of inspiration. Seeing the beauty of the world around us is not a difficult task. All we need to do is to open our minds and observe.
> 
> Seeing colors.
> 
> Reading others' thoughts.
> 
> Trying new techniques.
> 
> These are all things that stimulate the imagination and jump start our own creative ideas. I find that because I fill my life with creating and living it to the fullest, I don't have time to worry about winter or other things that I can't control. And I believe that makes me a happier person.
> 
> We are almost to the end of the year. As I reflect on the year that has just passed, I am pleased with all that I have accomplished. However, I feel that it pales to what I have yet to experience and enjoy. It is because of that, I wake up each day and look forward to what it will bring.
> 
> It is Monday today, and that is the beginning of a new week. I have said many times that Monday is my favorite day, because it is a chance to start fresh in a small way. I have enjoyed my time away from designing, but my head is full of ideas. Many of these ideas have come during this short time away, and I do believe that there are may still to come.
> 
> Although we are only on the first week of winter, I am going to be working on some designs for the magazine that will have a spring theme to them. My brief absence from designing has made me long for it even more. It was just the jump start I needed.
> 
> I hope you enjoy today, and every day. For those of you who despise winter, keep in mind that spring and summer will soon follow. They always do.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> ― Lewis Carroll, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


Happy New Year to you and Jim as well, Anna! I feel bad for those who get so upset that the winter is upon us. There is nothing we can do to change that. I find that by making my surroundings pleasant all year long, I am peaceful and happy and enjoy what life brings us. To me it is better than fighting it. 

Have a great afternoon!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Closing Out the Year*

As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.

As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.










The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.

I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.

Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!

Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.

New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.

It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.

For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.

But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.

I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.

I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:

*"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.

Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.

So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.

Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.

Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*

I don't think that I could have said it any better. 

Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.

Happy New Year!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you and Keith. Yes I can say that I, also, had my best year ever. A new craft show, new customers, word of mount and most of all, CUSTOMER SERVICE before and after the sale. I saw a quote from L. L. Bean, the show maker, that said something like this, "When a customer purchases a pair of shows, wears them out completely, I want them to quickly return as a happy customer to purchase another pair:. Well said. I have not fully decided which directions I will take in 2014 but have a firm ideas. I wish you guys the very best and I am always watching the web page for new and interesting patterns (to me). Keep them coming.

And congrats on that new and very cute grandbaby.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Hi, Jerrell:
Thank you as well for your support of us. We also feel that customer service is important. I treat people as I want to be treated - as I do in my every day life. It is as simple as that and unfortunately, it seems to be the exception rather than the rule with many businesses. No matter how much we grow, that will always be my philosophy and goal. I feel that being kind is a good way to go through life.

I wish you the best in your business as well. I am sure that your good will and honesty, as well as your wonderful talent will take you far. Happy New Year to you and your family! I look forward in seeing your success in the upcoming years. 

Sheila


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Years!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year, I think I have enough money to pay the taxes, so I can get rid of those pesky people 
wanting me to make something for money and just have fun in the shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


That's the way to do it, Gus! I wish you a wonderful and FUN new year!  (You as well spunwood!)

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year Sheila and Keith. I love the quote you included from Neil Gaiman. I plan on lots of mistakes for the coming year and having fun learning from them!


----------



## Bogeyguy

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year fellow LJer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year Anna (and Jim!) and also Art! May the new year be filled with happiness, good health and creativity! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Closing Out the Year*
> 
> As we close out another year, it is hard not to reflect back on what has passed and look ahead and wonder what tomorrow may bring.
> 
> As with every year, 2013 had its good days and its not so good days. We lost Keith's father this autumn to cancer. It was a profoundly sad time for us all. Ironically, within days of that, I became a grandmother for the first time with the birth of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. It was as if she was sent to comfort my feeling of loss and sadness, and was a reminder of life renewing itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year 2013 has brought me many new friends. I have met so many wonderful people through our Tole Painter's Unite painting page from all corners of the world. Their love of creating have been a source of joy and inspiration to me and have rekindled my love of painting.
> 
> I also got to travel to see my dear friend Jeannie and meet some fantastic woodworkers. In our few days teaching in New York, Keith and I were able to meet with and make friends with fellow scroll sawyers and we thoroughly enjoyed that. We are thrilled we get to return again in a couple of months for an even bigger show, where we will not only be able to see these friends again, but also see old friends and meet new people and share our love of woodworking. It will be an incredible time.
> 
> Our business has done well, too. Our website sales for the year are up nearly fifty percent from last year. That is saying a lot! Although we have had a great deal of growth, we still try to be personal with every customer who visits. Keith and I try to treat people how we wish to be treated and we like being able to personally respond to all the questions and concerns that our customers have. So many of our customers are considered true friends. What a joy that is for us!
> 
> Although some people don't enjoy social media pages such as Facebook, I have found that when used properly they can be (and are) a wonderful way to share information, friendships and creativity. Yes - it takes some time, but when I look at all the new friends and inspiration that I find on that site, I think it is time well spent. I certainly think that my participation there has enriched my life a great deal. If nothing else, it personalizes customers and turns them into friends, as sharing our life's triumphs, struggles and families with each other brings us all closer.
> 
> New Year's Day is a significant day for many. It is a division of time in which one can gauge ones' progress and accomplishments. It is a starting point and an ending point at the same time, where one can close one door behind them and open another where a fresh start and a world of hope awaits them. I don't believe any other day of the year is looked upon in the same way.
> 
> It is also a time for resolutions. As people reflect on their accomplishments of the past year, and also perhaps of their short comings, they make vows to themselves to do better. Be it eating better, exercising more, or even accomplishing more when it comes to working or creating, it always seems like a good time to start fresh and new.
> 
> For myself, I don't see things changing much. I wake up each morning with a sense of "newness" of the day. I look at each new day as a new opportunity to do wonderful things. After all - why wait for a new year to be the best person we can be? If I fail on one day, I can always look forward to the next morning to start over and try again. It is amazing how having that mindset can invigorate you.
> 
> But closing out the year is also significant. Yes - there are things that I could have done a bit better (posting my receipts for the year, for example!) but there are also things that I have accomplished that I am very proud of. I am surrounded with love and friends and family and wonderful, creative people. And I am happy and at peace.
> 
> I wish you all my friends and family the best that 2014 has to offer. Remember though - it is up to you to make your own happiness. I believe that many of us don't realize the power we have over our own lives and happiness. The world is our oyster. We DO follow where we focus. If we choose to focus on personal growth, creativity and being happy, we are sure to feel that way. Our best gift to ourselves is to not allow negativity to rule our lives. There is so much good in the world that you can center on instead.
> 
> I saw a wonderful quote that I wanted to share with you today. When I read it, I thought it was incredibly inspirational. It reads as follows:
> 
> *"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> 
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.
> 
> So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever." ― Neil Gaiman*
> 
> I don't think that I could have said it any better.
> 
> Thank you my friends for a wonderful year. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for your support. And thank you for your inspiration. I know without you all I would not be in the happy place I am today. I am truly grateful.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you, Keith and families. Hope you have much success in 2014


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome, 2014!*

As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.

In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.

This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.

One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.

I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.

But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.

I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.

So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:










I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.

We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.

While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.

No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.

I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.

I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.

I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.

Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!










It is going to be a wonderful year!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


Happy New Year to you and Keith and the rest of your families! And it is another month closer to Saratoga Springs!
Rick


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


*"It's going to be a wonderful year!"* Hear, Hear!, Sheila. I'm certainly looking forward to much more fun and improvement in my shop and woodworking. And that being achieved through your fine incouragement and the LJ's knowledge and expertise offered through their daily entries. 2013 was a real enlightenment for me at my elder years, but now 2014 is ahead. Just keep your journal coming, Dear; it's great.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


----------



## MontanaBob

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


A great read….Happy New Year to you and yours…...Now off to the shop…..much to do, so little time…


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


I agree whole heartedly with the first picture saying.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


I"m ready for this new year!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


Happy New Year! I love Patron's quote. How true that is! Enjoy the creative flight!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


Thank you all so much! I always appreciate your comments and I wish you all the best as well! 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


Happy New Year! If the title of the book is 2014, here are your old books as I had made a little research:

*2013* -* "Tuning a Page #920"* - 364 days ago …. "Have a wonderful Happy New Year! Make this year your best year yet!" 
Counting from it … you made 388 blogs…You exceeded the 365 pages…..

*2012*-* "Welcoming 2012 #570"* - 731 days ago …. "May 2012 be your best year ever." 
Counting from it … you made 350 blogs…

*2011*-* "Looking ahead #211"* - 1095 days ago …. "I think 2011 is going to be a great year." 
Counting from it … you made 359 blogs…

*2010*-* "Beginning this blog #1"* - 1308 days ago …. "I am going to love it here." 
Counting from it … you made 210 blogs… but this is less that a year…. the beginning of the whole thing.

I wish more power in you to continue the books now on its season 2014. The thought you had shared and will be on the years to come are always written direct from your heart. These inspire me. I wish you the best this coming year. Have it prosperous and fruitful too.

God bless.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome, 2014!*
> 
> As I close the door on 2013 and move into 2014, I am filled with hope and excitement.
> 
> In many ways the past year was wonderful. Our business grew tremendously - even though we are still in a sluggish economy. It appears that little by little, we are gaining momentum and that our efforts are paying off.
> 
> This didn't happen over night though. I have been working at the business for years, and in reviewing and tracking where all of our new customers are coming from, I find that it is a mixture of many places and factors that have contributed to our success. There is no magic place or formula, and there is no way around hard work in making a business succeed.
> 
> One thing for certain - we wouldn't be where we were without all of you. Whether you are a scroll saw customer or a painting customer, or just someone who stumbled upon my blog here, I know in my heart that without your continued support, we wouldn't have the business we have. And both Keith and I thank you very much for that.
> 
> I would have never thought three and a half years ago when I began this blog that I would still be writing this far down the line. In the beginning, I thought it would be another avenue to try to get my name out there and let people in the scroll saw and woodworking communities know that I existed. I figured that I would write every once in a while and perhaps bring a few new people to our site.
> 
> But being a creature of habit, this blog has become a cornerstone of my day. Each morning as I speak to you through my writing, I map out my day and plan what I will accomplish. I believe that one of the most difficult things to do when you work for yourself is to make yourself accountable to YOU. It is sometimes too easy to put things off until the next day when something else comes along - whether the new thing is business related or not. But for some reason, by talking about what I plan to accomplish here in the morning, it helps me to stay focused throughout the day and follow through so that the next day I have something to show. While this self-imposed accountability isn't necessary all the time, as I am pretty good at being motivated, there were times (I admit) when if it hadn't been for me saying that I would be at a certain point and you all expecting to see it in the next post, I wouldn't have accomplished it. And I thank you all for that.
> 
> I appreciate all of you comments and support and of course your friendships. I never would have thought I would have made so many nice friends along this road I have chosen. It is something that I will always be grateful for.
> 
> So with that said, I want to kick off this new year with a thought for you. I saw this on Facebook yesterday and I loved it so much I wanted to share it because I believe in it so strongly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the quote is from and if anyone else does, please let me know so I can give proper credit.
> 
> We ARE all writers of our own story. I think that if we only realized that, we would be much happier people.
> 
> While there are some things that occur in our lives that we can't control, the majority of things that we allow into our lives we have full control of. We each have our own personal path to follow, and as much as we would like company on that path, we need to travel it alone.
> 
> No one can truly come with us. We can meet others along the way, and walk beside them for a time, but ultimately we are left to travel our own lives beholden to no one but ourselves. For in the end, we are responsible for our own happiness and well-being.
> 
> I look forward to the upcoming year. While I know there may be places that I will stumble along my own path, I also know in my heart that I have set clear goals before me that I will follow and as long as I stay focused on them, all will be well.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful things in the new year. I hope you all remember that there is no limit to what you can accomplish, for you are the story tellers of your life.
> 
> I hope you share your stories with me and others as well, as creative people find joy and inspiration in the successes of those around them. I know I do.
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to be human. Embrace your ideas and creativity as you would hold a new born child and nurture it and watch it grow. And cherish every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful year!


Thank you so kindly Bert! I have MISSED you! I did - as you may have seen - take some time off of writing for a couple of days last week. I am lucky that I exceeded my 365 pages with me "slacking" like that. There were some times around Artie's (Keith's Dad) death and some times during this holiday season when I just needed to reflect within myself. These thoughts were things that I needed to work through on my own, and I thought it was best to keep them private.

Sometimes we just need to 'be' on our own. It is healthy for us.

But I did miss everyone and found myself thinking to myself. I also find that I am not as productive when I am not sharing my projects with you all. I know that this was supposed to be a time of rest, but I am not good at resting and I couldn't wait to be back.

I hope this time has been good for you as well. I know you get busy with your work and there are times when it takes all of your attention. I also hope that you got to spend some good time with your family. 

Thank you for the reminder, Bert. I truly value our friendship a great deal. I also am inspired by your wonderful skills and sharing. You are a fine example for me to follow.

Have a wonderful new year filled with health, happiness and creativity. Thank you for being my friend. (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back in the Swing of Things . . . *

Oh - I just had to laugh at myself . . .

I got up early this morning (just before six - which is good considering that I have been sleeping until almost seven over the holidays) and I got to the task of doing some 'house cleaning' on my computer. You know the stuff - organizing your files, answering emails, sorting through things - the usual.

I got things pretty much under control and I am almost ready for a back up and to start working on my files for taxes and I am sitting here with it still being dark out thinking to myself "Boy! I am really ahead of the game this morning!"

Then it hit me . . . I have a BLOG to write this morning!

Oh, how soon we forget! 

I think I am getting old.

I did start the year off yesterday getting some things accomplished. I got the next newsletter written and our site is updated with new patterns and sales (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com). While I haven't been doing much designing in these past couple of weeks, Keith has been busy with a couple of new patterns. He made this lovely plaque to add to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife" series (SLDK236)










And another Bible plaque - this one is from Psalm 118:1 (SLDK347):










(It is a good thing that ONE of us is working!  )

Both of these designs are available on our site now, along with lots of other fun winter projects to replace all of those empty spaces in your house since you put away your holiday directions.

We also have new specials on our Pattern Specials page to kick start you on your Valentine's Day projects. It is never too early to get started. 










_

As for me, I am really getting moving after my nice break. I have many ideas and I will be at the scroll saw today so I should have something to show you tomorrow.

The vacation is definitely over and I am back at doing what I love to do the best - design!

We are expecting some really frigid weather and lots of snow here in Nova Scotia, so I am going to be kept pretty busy staying here at home and working. I hope the results will be lots of fun, new projects. It is a great way to start the year.

Have a wonderful day today. Stay safe and warm.










PWF02 - Snowman Collector Painting Pattern (Kits Available)_

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Swing of Things . . . *
> 
> Oh - I just had to laugh at myself . . .
> 
> I got up early this morning (just before six - which is good considering that I have been sleeping until almost seven over the holidays) and I got to the task of doing some 'house cleaning' on my computer. You know the stuff - organizing your files, answering emails, sorting through things - the usual.
> 
> I got things pretty much under control and I am almost ready for a back up and to start working on my files for taxes and I am sitting here with it still being dark out thinking to myself "Boy! I am really ahead of the game this morning!"
> 
> Then it hit me . . . I have a BLOG to write this morning!
> 
> Oh, how soon we forget!
> 
> I think I am getting old.
> 
> I did start the year off yesterday getting some things accomplished. I got the next newsletter written and our site is updated with new patterns and sales (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com). While I haven't been doing much designing in these past couple of weeks, Keith has been busy with a couple of new patterns. He made this lovely plaque to add to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife" series (SLDK236)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible plaque - this one is from Psalm 118:1 (SLDK347):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is a good thing that ONE of us is working!  )
> 
> Both of these designs are available on our site now, along with lots of other fun winter projects to replace all of those empty spaces in your house since you put away your holiday directions.
> 
> We also have new specials on our Pattern Specials page to kick start you on your Valentine's Day projects. It is never too early to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> As for me, I am really getting moving after my nice break. I have many ideas and I will be at the scroll saw today so I should have something to show you tomorrow.
> 
> The vacation is definitely over and I am back at doing what I love to do the best - design!
> 
> We are expecting some really frigid weather and lots of snow here in Nova Scotia, so I am going to be kept pretty busy staying here at home and working. I hope the results will be lots of fun, new projects. It is a great way to start the year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF02 - Snowman Collector Painting Pattern (Kits Available)_
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Morning, and have a good day. I really musta been half asleep when I first opened this up and started reading, I thought you said, just before sex….. LOL Sheeesh, sorry, my eyes are not open yet…. OH, and btw, nice stuff as always. I like the Cardinal


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Swing of Things . . . *
> 
> Oh - I just had to laugh at myself . . .
> 
> I got up early this morning (just before six - which is good considering that I have been sleeping until almost seven over the holidays) and I got to the task of doing some 'house cleaning' on my computer. You know the stuff - organizing your files, answering emails, sorting through things - the usual.
> 
> I got things pretty much under control and I am almost ready for a back up and to start working on my files for taxes and I am sitting here with it still being dark out thinking to myself "Boy! I am really ahead of the game this morning!"
> 
> Then it hit me . . . I have a BLOG to write this morning!
> 
> Oh, how soon we forget!
> 
> I think I am getting old.
> 
> I did start the year off yesterday getting some things accomplished. I got the next newsletter written and our site is updated with new patterns and sales (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com). While I haven't been doing much designing in these past couple of weeks, Keith has been busy with a couple of new patterns. He made this lovely plaque to add to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife" series (SLDK236)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible plaque - this one is from Psalm 118:1 (SLDK347):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is a good thing that ONE of us is working!  )
> 
> Both of these designs are available on our site now, along with lots of other fun winter projects to replace all of those empty spaces in your house since you put away your holiday directions.
> 
> We also have new specials on our Pattern Specials page to kick start you on your Valentine's Day projects. It is never too early to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> As for me, I am really getting moving after my nice break. I have many ideas and I will be at the scroll saw today so I should have something to show you tomorrow.
> 
> The vacation is definitely over and I am back at doing what I love to do the best - design!
> 
> We are expecting some really frigid weather and lots of snow here in Nova Scotia, so I am going to be kept pretty busy staying here at home and working. I hope the results will be lots of fun, new projects. It is a great way to start the year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF02 - Snowman Collector Painting Pattern (Kits Available)_
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I bet that woke you up, Roger! LOL! One day I will slip something like that in there just to see if you are all paying attention! 

Now you don't even need your coffee, I bet!

Thank you much! Keith does some nice stuff. It's good to have a partner like him - especially when I am slacking!

Have a great day! Thursday, but feels like Monday!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Swing of Things . . . *
> 
> Oh - I just had to laugh at myself . . .
> 
> I got up early this morning (just before six - which is good considering that I have been sleeping until almost seven over the holidays) and I got to the task of doing some 'house cleaning' on my computer. You know the stuff - organizing your files, answering emails, sorting through things - the usual.
> 
> I got things pretty much under control and I am almost ready for a back up and to start working on my files for taxes and I am sitting here with it still being dark out thinking to myself "Boy! I am really ahead of the game this morning!"
> 
> Then it hit me . . . I have a BLOG to write this morning!
> 
> Oh, how soon we forget!
> 
> I think I am getting old.
> 
> I did start the year off yesterday getting some things accomplished. I got the next newsletter written and our site is updated with new patterns and sales (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com). While I haven't been doing much designing in these past couple of weeks, Keith has been busy with a couple of new patterns. He made this lovely plaque to add to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife" series (SLDK236)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible plaque - this one is from Psalm 118:1 (SLDK347):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is a good thing that ONE of us is working!  )
> 
> Both of these designs are available on our site now, along with lots of other fun winter projects to replace all of those empty spaces in your house since you put away your holiday directions.
> 
> We also have new specials on our Pattern Specials page to kick start you on your Valentine's Day projects. It is never too early to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> As for me, I am really getting moving after my nice break. I have many ideas and I will be at the scroll saw today so I should have something to show you tomorrow.
> 
> The vacation is definitely over and I am back at doing what I love to do the best - design!
> 
> We are expecting some really frigid weather and lots of snow here in Nova Scotia, so I am going to be kept pretty busy staying here at home and working. I hope the results will be lots of fun, new projects. It is a great way to start the year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF02 - Snowman Collector Painting Pattern (Kits Available)_
> 
> Happy Thursday!


oh yea, I'm awake now.. hehehe. Have a good Monday…....I mean, Thursday


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Swing of Things . . . *
> 
> Oh - I just had to laugh at myself . . .
> 
> I got up early this morning (just before six - which is good considering that I have been sleeping until almost seven over the holidays) and I got to the task of doing some 'house cleaning' on my computer. You know the stuff - organizing your files, answering emails, sorting through things - the usual.
> 
> I got things pretty much under control and I am almost ready for a back up and to start working on my files for taxes and I am sitting here with it still being dark out thinking to myself "Boy! I am really ahead of the game this morning!"
> 
> Then it hit me . . . I have a BLOG to write this morning!
> 
> Oh, how soon we forget!
> 
> I think I am getting old.
> 
> I did start the year off yesterday getting some things accomplished. I got the next newsletter written and our site is updated with new patterns and sales (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com). While I haven't been doing much designing in these past couple of weeks, Keith has been busy with a couple of new patterns. He made this lovely plaque to add to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife" series (SLDK236)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible plaque - this one is from Psalm 118:1 (SLDK347):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is a good thing that ONE of us is working!  )
> 
> Both of these designs are available on our site now, along with lots of other fun winter projects to replace all of those empty spaces in your house since you put away your holiday directions.
> 
> We also have new specials on our Pattern Specials page to kick start you on your Valentine's Day projects. It is never too early to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> As for me, I am really getting moving after my nice break. I have many ideas and I will be at the scroll saw today so I should have something to show you tomorrow.
> 
> The vacation is definitely over and I am back at doing what I love to do the best - design!
> 
> We are expecting some really frigid weather and lots of snow here in Nova Scotia, so I am going to be kept pretty busy staying here at home and working. I hope the results will be lots of fun, new projects. It is a great way to start the year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF02 - Snowman Collector Painting Pattern (Kits Available)_
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Relaxing over the Christmas period is wonderful but once the New Year hits, I feel it's time to get cracking on some new projects and finish a couple that didn't quite get finished before Christmas. Roll on 2014!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Swing of Things . . . *
> 
> Oh - I just had to laugh at myself . . .
> 
> I got up early this morning (just before six - which is good considering that I have been sleeping until almost seven over the holidays) and I got to the task of doing some 'house cleaning' on my computer. You know the stuff - organizing your files, answering emails, sorting through things - the usual.
> 
> I got things pretty much under control and I am almost ready for a back up and to start working on my files for taxes and I am sitting here with it still being dark out thinking to myself "Boy! I am really ahead of the game this morning!"
> 
> Then it hit me . . . I have a BLOG to write this morning!
> 
> Oh, how soon we forget!
> 
> I think I am getting old.
> 
> I did start the year off yesterday getting some things accomplished. I got the next newsletter written and our site is updated with new patterns and sales (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com). While I haven't been doing much designing in these past couple of weeks, Keith has been busy with a couple of new patterns. He made this lovely plaque to add to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Wildlife" series (SLDK236)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible plaque - this one is from Psalm 118:1 (SLDK347):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is a good thing that ONE of us is working!  )
> 
> Both of these designs are available on our site now, along with lots of other fun winter projects to replace all of those empty spaces in your house since you put away your holiday directions.
> 
> We also have new specials on our Pattern Specials page to kick start you on your Valentine's Day projects. It is never too early to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> As for me, I am really getting moving after my nice break. I have many ideas and I will be at the scroll saw today so I should have something to show you tomorrow.
> 
> The vacation is definitely over and I am back at doing what I love to do the best - design!
> 
> We are expecting some really frigid weather and lots of snow here in Nova Scotia, so I am going to be kept pretty busy staying here at home and working. I hope the results will be lots of fun, new projects. It is a great way to start the year.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF02 - Snowman Collector Painting Pattern (Kits Available)_
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Yes, Anna! Too much to accomplish! It is going to be a great year! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A "Good Day"*

We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.

Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.

I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.

As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.

Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.

I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.

There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.

It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.

"She has a huge house!"

"He has a great job!"

"Why can't I have those things?"

"They are just LUCKY!"

I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.

I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.

We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.

I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think. 

I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.

I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:

DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#

I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:










Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!

I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!










I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!

We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.

The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.

I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.

When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.

Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.

I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Your blog this morning reminds me of the old saying, "How do you get to Carnegie Hall?" - Practice, practice, practice


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


I have had people ask me, "how did you learn how to scroll". Very simple answer, I purchased a scroll saw and got some wood and a pattern a started. My first work was horrible. However, I did a second, and a third and lots more. I would get books to read, I watched videos on scrolling, and I practiced a LOT. The simple answer is I kept trying no matter what. I still think I have a lot to learn but I keep learning. YES I receive a lot of compliments but does that make me a success - NO. It is the next customer, the next project, the next challenge that I strive for. If we rest where we are than that is the start of failure but if we work, strive and learn - ALWAYS _ then we might be a success.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


You are both so right! I am happy that you understand my point of view. I am very, very grateful for the success that Keith and I have with our business. And after many business AND personal failures, it feels good to feel that things are in a good place. That doesn't mean that I stop working to keep them that way, but it is sure nice to be able to enjoy them.

Have a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Congrats on the cover Sheila. You deserve the credit. Have a happy happy happy Friday


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!












We are in the midst of an old fashioned Nova Scotia BLIZZARD, Roger! Probably got over a foot of snow already and it is coming down so hard that I can't see across to the road.

We are, however - prepared. 

Have a wonderful weekend and Friday!

Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Sheila, You are absolutely right in this journal entry this morning! Sounds so much like my mother and father rearing me in the 40's. And as is said in the opening to,* "A Tale of Two Cities"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way. . . ."* Thank you so very much for your positive approach to life. I attempt to learn something new every day to enhance my abilities and outlook on life in general.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Thank you so much Russell. I love the quote as well. I believe it is very relevant to how our lives are. 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Congratulations on being chosen for the cover project. You mentioned sliding down the rabbit hole, and I
think that I am like Mr. Toad in the Wind in the Willows, I am enjoying the ride rather than worrying about 
where I am going, but hope I shall get somewhere sometime. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Freddo

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Your project made the cover because it "should" be there. I'd be giddy too! Awesome work Sheila. A buddy of mine offered me a scroll saw to purchase on New Year's eve. I'll probably visit your website in a few minutes, stare at your work in total awe, then be so inspired I'll have to call him and then learn a new skill! You have an amazing gift and thanks for sharing!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Good Day"*
> 
> We have all had those type of days where nothing seems to go right. You know how it can be. Something breaks. You forget something important. Things just seem to come apart at the seams as the day goes by. It isn't fun and it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Conversely, there are good days as well. On those days it appears that we can do no wrong. Everything falls into place as the day progresses and it seems that no matter what we are doing. Everything works out well. Those are certainly the BEST of days.
> 
> I sometimes wonder - does this happen by "chance"? Or is this something that we had laid the groundwork for? Is it just a natural occurrence that comes as a result of a lot of work and good planning? It is hard to say.
> 
> As a practical person, I choose to believe that the majority of the things that happen to us are the direct result of our own actions. Before you all begin to jump all over me for that comment, please realize that this is by no means an absolute opinion. I realize that sometimes there are circumstances that are beyond our control that may impact our lives in either a negative OR positive way. I am generalizing and saying that for the most part, we are our own destiny.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that one of my favorite sayings is "We follow where we focus." I truly believe that having that attitude not only helps us through the worst of problems, but can even make a bad situation into something that is beneficial to us. I think having a positive attitude makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> I often receive notes or messages from people asking me what I did to reach the level of success I have achieved. While some may not consider me a "success" by textbook standards, I do feel that I am very successful in finding a happy and pleasant life. However, that didn't occur overnight and it took lots of work and struggling to get to where I am.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' to reaching your goals. Circumstances around us are constantly changing, and I feel that more so than ever it is important to be able to be flexible in our goals and face adversity with determination and an attitude to change things and make them better for ourselves.
> 
> It is easy to sit back and feel 'victimized' when things don't go according to plan. Many times I see people who are envious of others.
> 
> "She has a huge house!"
> 
> "He has a great job!"
> 
> "Why can't I have those things?"
> 
> "They are just LUCKY!"
> 
> I truly believe that 'luck' has very little to do with success. Usually what makes a person succeed is that they have dedicated themselves to accomplish their goals and have worked very hard to obtain them. There is really no way around hard work needed to achieve success.
> 
> I have also learned during my trip though this lifetime, that things are not always as they appear. In the beginning entries of this blog, I stated that I felt that people are like icebergs - we only see a small portion of them and have little idea of the majority of what they have experienced and what they have endured. I think it is very difficult to judge others unless we have experienced the exact same things as they have, which is nearly impossible. It would be like watching five minutes of a movie and then making a judgement on the entire film.
> 
> We all have our crosses to bear and our own demons to fight. No matter how happy and carefree we are on the outside, there are thoughts and feelings that live within that no one will ever see. And we need to respect that in each other. I think that by doing and living our lives with compassion and understanding toward each other, we can make our own personal world a happier and better place.
> 
> I am sorry that I got off on a tangent. Sometimes in the morning I just think.
> 
> I was very happy yesterday. Several good things occurred and I felt really good about them all.
> 
> I received a package from DecoArt of a new line of paint (YES - MORE PAINT! ) that I feel will be of great interest to painters and woodworkers alike. It is called "Chalky Finish Paint" and is mainly for home decor, but will also have many smaller project and craft applications as well. Right now (until the end of May) it is available exclusively through Home Depot in the United States, and I will keep you updated on its distribution as I find out more. Here is a link to Home Depot where you can take a closer look at it:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint at Home Depot#
> 
> I am truly excited about this product and I will be blogging about it more in the very near future. I was sent an entire set of samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that incredible? As a designer, I LOVE receiving new products to create with and review. It is truly a huge inspiration for me to be involved with such amazing companies! It was as if Christmas all over again!
> 
> I also saw that my friend put a link up on her Facebook page that my "All My Love" romantic box had made the cover of the February issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how long I have been doing this - it is always a huge honor and thrill for me to have my project chosen for the cover. Even after fifteen years of working with the magazine I still feel giddy as a child when I see they picked my project. I am very proud of this design and I am happy that the editors at the magazine felt that it would be suitable for the cover. What a great feeling!
> 
> We also had our final numbers for our website. Our mailing list is growing every day (you can join our mailing list here - Mailing List) and our business is growing nicely. We made some difficult decisions last year regarding our business and the distribution of our patterns and to be honest, we were concerned that we were doing the right thing. But sometimes you need to take a risk and instead of sitting back and allowing our business to fail, we chose to buckle down and work harder than ever on it. And it seems to be paying off.
> 
> The point of today's post is not to lecture, but to inspire.
> 
> I realize that we all have bad days and bad times we go through. I have had them as well. They aren't fun and they certainly can take the wind out of your sails.
> 
> When that happens to me and I catch myself sliding down the rabbit hole, I try to step back, take a breath and think to myself "how can I make this work FOR me?" Usually before long I find an alternative direction to head that I hadn't thought of before. The new direction may be uncertain and scary, but more times than not it opens other doors I haven't even considered before. And it allows me to grow in ways I never would have thought of otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday was a "good day." There were too many positive things that happened to even mention here. Perhaps some of them occurred by chance, but many of them were the results of hard work and determination and building my business and life on with a good and positive attitude. And I am very appreciative of every one of them.
> 
> I hope you start the new year with the notion that anything is possible if you try hard enough to achieve it. I think my "theme" for the year is going to be that WE are the masters of our own destiny. We have much more control over our lives than we ever realized. And what we do with that is up to US.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Thank you both! It really is a boost to have such recognition. It just wants me to try harder to be better!  I suppose 'positive reinforcement' really works! The ride is ALWAYS fun and full of adventure, Gus! That is what makes it interesting! 

I hope you get the saw, Freddo. I find spending time at the saw very relaxing. Once the "newness" of learning a hobby wears off, then it is fun and a great way to be creative. Let me know how you do!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two New Projects on the Go*

You know you have a pretty good life when you wake up in the morning and there are so many (good!) things that you need to do that you don't know what to begin with. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me lately. It seems that more so than ever I have more ideas and projects in my head than time. And that is a wonderful feeling.

After taking my week or so off from designing, I find that more so than ever I just can't wait to get back at it. Even though I may have not been actively working, I find that my mind is always thinking of new and fun patterns to create. I found that over the years I have trained my mind to observe things not only for what they are, but also for what they could possibly become. One picture or idea can easily trigger several new designs, and seeing things like fabric, ribbons, flowers, or even a bird can evolve into a new idea for a project. It is all so much fun!

We were hit with a pretty big snow storm yesterday. From early morning light until late into the evening, the snow fell and the wind was blowing. I read reports online of the nearby town of Weymouth (about 20 km north of us) that had major flooding all through town because of higher tides of the storms. Hopefully people were safe and no one was hurt. The post offices were even closed in our entire area, as were most businesses. I was happy that they allowed workers to go home and be with their families and be safe.

We were fine here. We were warm and well-prepared and never lost power. If I hadn't looked outside, I wouldn't have known that there was a storm. This morning is sunny and calm and I woke up to over a foot of new snow from yesterday's storm. The drifts are much higher. It was a perfect time to stay in and create.

And create I did . . .

In yesterday's blog, I highlighted the new supply of paint that arrived at my door from DecoArt. This is their new line of "Chalky Finish Paint" which is intended to be used to achieve that "Vintage" look that is so popular today. As the name implies, it dries to a super-matte finish and has a beautiful, soft, antique look to it. What is great about it too is that it needs no real prep and covers really well which makes it perfect for applying over old or the ever-popular re-purposed furniture. The colors are also amazing. They range from soft tones to some beautifully striking deep hues. They are going to be a joy to work with and I can see many applications not only in my scrolling patterns but also in my painting patterns. My head is already spinning with ideas.

But first of all, I had the issue of storing them. As many of you know, I live in a small place here and organization is the key to my existence. Neither Keith nor myself like clutter, so we try our best to keep everything neat and orderly, which is sometimes hard when we have so many supplies we use for our work. As you saw yesterday, I had quite a large pile of paint to think about storing, and I needed to figure out how to fit it into things so it would be accessible, yet out of the way. I had room on a top shelf of my one closet, but since the paint came in 8oz jars, the box of them was pretty heavy. I didn't like the though of having to lift them over my head to pull them down.

I went to my own closet and on the floor I saw a pretty cool (albeit ugly) wooden plywood box that may be suitable. I only kept a couple of loose painting surfaces in it, so it was possible to redirect those items and use the box for storing the paint.










I tried to fit the paint inside, and it all fit perfectly!










Even the 12" x 12" stencils fit over the top of the paints as if they were MADE to go in that box! The box was an old box that Keith had received when he purchased his large sub-woofers when building his speakers years ago. It was made of sturdy plywood and had corner hardware and were put together really well. It was perfect to hold all the weight of the paint. But it was really, really ugly.

Then the idea came to me . . .

I had wanted to test the paint before applying it to the project that I was working on anyway, so why not test it on this box? It would be the perfect opportunity for me to see how this paint performs, and I also thought that if I documented the process, it would be great material for an article on using the Chalky Finish paint. What a wonderful use of my time this would be!

So I got to work and started disassembling the box and playing around with the new products. So far, the results have been FABULOUS! Here is the top of the box at this point:










And I am not done yet!

I am testing several of the different products that are in this line of paint and I am so far very happy with the results. I still have a way to go though, and I promise to blog the entire process when I am done.

In the mean time (while I was waiting for layers of paint to dry!) I was going back and forth to the scroll saw and cutting out my next project for the magazine.

I decided that I would make several of the project and show some different options for finishing. At the end of the day, I had a whole box of wonderful parts to work with! 










What a productive day!

Needless to say, I can't wait to get back at this today. I will be working on BOTH projects and can't wait to see them all finished.

I already have the next project that I will be doing planned out in my head, so there is no time to waste. Whether we have sunshine or snow, it is going to be a wonderful weekend.

I hope you all have a great weekend as well. Stay safe and warm and try to enjoy whatever the day brings.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects on the Go*
> 
> You know you have a pretty good life when you wake up in the morning and there are so many (good!) things that you need to do that you don't know what to begin with. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me lately. It seems that more so than ever I have more ideas and projects in my head than time. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> After taking my week or so off from designing, I find that more so than ever I just can't wait to get back at it. Even though I may have not been actively working, I find that my mind is always thinking of new and fun patterns to create. I found that over the years I have trained my mind to observe things not only for what they are, but also for what they could possibly become. One picture or idea can easily trigger several new designs, and seeing things like fabric, ribbons, flowers, or even a bird can evolve into a new idea for a project. It is all so much fun!
> 
> We were hit with a pretty big snow storm yesterday. From early morning light until late into the evening, the snow fell and the wind was blowing. I read reports online of the nearby town of Weymouth (about 20 km north of us) that had major flooding all through town because of higher tides of the storms. Hopefully people were safe and no one was hurt. The post offices were even closed in our entire area, as were most businesses. I was happy that they allowed workers to go home and be with their families and be safe.
> 
> We were fine here. We were warm and well-prepared and never lost power. If I hadn't looked outside, I wouldn't have known that there was a storm. This morning is sunny and calm and I woke up to over a foot of new snow from yesterday's storm. The drifts are much higher. It was a perfect time to stay in and create.
> 
> And create I did . . .
> 
> In yesterday's blog, I highlighted the new supply of paint that arrived at my door from DecoArt. This is their new line of "Chalky Finish Paint" which is intended to be used to achieve that "Vintage" look that is so popular today. As the name implies, it dries to a super-matte finish and has a beautiful, soft, antique look to it. What is great about it too is that it needs no real prep and covers really well which makes it perfect for applying over old or the ever-popular re-purposed furniture. The colors are also amazing. They range from soft tones to some beautifully striking deep hues. They are going to be a joy to work with and I can see many applications not only in my scrolling patterns but also in my painting patterns. My head is already spinning with ideas.
> 
> But first of all, I had the issue of storing them. As many of you know, I live in a small place here and organization is the key to my existence. Neither Keith nor myself like clutter, so we try our best to keep everything neat and orderly, which is sometimes hard when we have so many supplies we use for our work. As you saw yesterday, I had quite a large pile of paint to think about storing, and I needed to figure out how to fit it into things so it would be accessible, yet out of the way. I had room on a top shelf of my one closet, but since the paint came in 8oz jars, the box of them was pretty heavy. I didn't like the though of having to lift them over my head to pull them down.
> 
> I went to my own closet and on the floor I saw a pretty cool (albeit ugly) wooden plywood box that may be suitable. I only kept a couple of loose painting surfaces in it, so it was possible to redirect those items and use the box for storing the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to fit the paint inside, and it all fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the 12" x 12" stencils fit over the top of the paints as if they were MADE to go in that box! The box was an old box that Keith had received when he purchased his large sub-woofers when building his speakers years ago. It was made of sturdy plywood and had corner hardware and were put together really well. It was perfect to hold all the weight of the paint. But it was really, really ugly.
> 
> Then the idea came to me . . .
> 
> I had wanted to test the paint before applying it to the project that I was working on anyway, so why not test it on this box? It would be the perfect opportunity for me to see how this paint performs, and I also thought that if I documented the process, it would be great material for an article on using the Chalky Finish paint. What a wonderful use of my time this would be!
> 
> So I got to work and started disassembling the box and playing around with the new products. So far, the results have been FABULOUS! Here is the top of the box at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not done yet!
> 
> I am testing several of the different products that are in this line of paint and I am so far very happy with the results. I still have a way to go though, and I promise to blog the entire process when I am done.
> 
> In the mean time (while I was waiting for layers of paint to dry!) I was going back and forth to the scroll saw and cutting out my next project for the magazine.
> 
> I decided that I would make several of the project and show some different options for finishing. At the end of the day, I had a whole box of wonderful parts to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a productive day!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't wait to get back at this today. I will be working on BOTH projects and can't wait to see them all finished.
> 
> I already have the next project that I will be doing planned out in my head, so there is no time to waste. Whether we have sunshine or snow, it is going to be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend as well. Stay safe and warm and try to enjoy whatever the day brings.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good morning Sheila,
You never know where you are going to get painting surfaces for free. I was walking thru a warehouse type store and by a seafood display I found several neat wooden boxes that was used to ship packaged salmon in. I was told that I could take them so I did. The top was slide in and the whole box was perfect for a candle box. I sanded the trademark off and Kathie painted a woodsie camp scene on the top and we sold them as candle boxes. The salmon were packaged in vacuum sealed plastic and were frozen so there was no fishy smell. That was one of the best finds I ever had.
Rick


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects on the Go*
> 
> You know you have a pretty good life when you wake up in the morning and there are so many (good!) things that you need to do that you don't know what to begin with. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me lately. It seems that more so than ever I have more ideas and projects in my head than time. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> After taking my week or so off from designing, I find that more so than ever I just can't wait to get back at it. Even though I may have not been actively working, I find that my mind is always thinking of new and fun patterns to create. I found that over the years I have trained my mind to observe things not only for what they are, but also for what they could possibly become. One picture or idea can easily trigger several new designs, and seeing things like fabric, ribbons, flowers, or even a bird can evolve into a new idea for a project. It is all so much fun!
> 
> We were hit with a pretty big snow storm yesterday. From early morning light until late into the evening, the snow fell and the wind was blowing. I read reports online of the nearby town of Weymouth (about 20 km north of us) that had major flooding all through town because of higher tides of the storms. Hopefully people were safe and no one was hurt. The post offices were even closed in our entire area, as were most businesses. I was happy that they allowed workers to go home and be with their families and be safe.
> 
> We were fine here. We were warm and well-prepared and never lost power. If I hadn't looked outside, I wouldn't have known that there was a storm. This morning is sunny and calm and I woke up to over a foot of new snow from yesterday's storm. The drifts are much higher. It was a perfect time to stay in and create.
> 
> And create I did . . .
> 
> In yesterday's blog, I highlighted the new supply of paint that arrived at my door from DecoArt. This is their new line of "Chalky Finish Paint" which is intended to be used to achieve that "Vintage" look that is so popular today. As the name implies, it dries to a super-matte finish and has a beautiful, soft, antique look to it. What is great about it too is that it needs no real prep and covers really well which makes it perfect for applying over old or the ever-popular re-purposed furniture. The colors are also amazing. They range from soft tones to some beautifully striking deep hues. They are going to be a joy to work with and I can see many applications not only in my scrolling patterns but also in my painting patterns. My head is already spinning with ideas.
> 
> But first of all, I had the issue of storing them. As many of you know, I live in a small place here and organization is the key to my existence. Neither Keith nor myself like clutter, so we try our best to keep everything neat and orderly, which is sometimes hard when we have so many supplies we use for our work. As you saw yesterday, I had quite a large pile of paint to think about storing, and I needed to figure out how to fit it into things so it would be accessible, yet out of the way. I had room on a top shelf of my one closet, but since the paint came in 8oz jars, the box of them was pretty heavy. I didn't like the though of having to lift them over my head to pull them down.
> 
> I went to my own closet and on the floor I saw a pretty cool (albeit ugly) wooden plywood box that may be suitable. I only kept a couple of loose painting surfaces in it, so it was possible to redirect those items and use the box for storing the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to fit the paint inside, and it all fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the 12" x 12" stencils fit over the top of the paints as if they were MADE to go in that box! The box was an old box that Keith had received when he purchased his large sub-woofers when building his speakers years ago. It was made of sturdy plywood and had corner hardware and were put together really well. It was perfect to hold all the weight of the paint. But it was really, really ugly.
> 
> Then the idea came to me . . .
> 
> I had wanted to test the paint before applying it to the project that I was working on anyway, so why not test it on this box? It would be the perfect opportunity for me to see how this paint performs, and I also thought that if I documented the process, it would be great material for an article on using the Chalky Finish paint. What a wonderful use of my time this would be!
> 
> So I got to work and started disassembling the box and playing around with the new products. So far, the results have been FABULOUS! Here is the top of the box at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not done yet!
> 
> I am testing several of the different products that are in this line of paint and I am so far very happy with the results. I still have a way to go though, and I promise to blog the entire process when I am done.
> 
> In the mean time (while I was waiting for layers of paint to dry!) I was going back and forth to the scroll saw and cutting out my next project for the magazine.
> 
> I decided that I would make several of the project and show some different options for finishing. At the end of the day, I had a whole box of wonderful parts to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a productive day!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't wait to get back at this today. I will be working on BOTH projects and can't wait to see them all finished.
> 
> I already have the next project that I will be doing planned out in my head, so there is no time to waste. Whether we have sunshine or snow, it is going to be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend as well. Stay safe and warm and try to enjoy whatever the day brings.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Sheila, In your opening remarks to today's entry you reflected on awakening to fresh new thoughts and looking forward to applying your ideas to your wonderful artistic achievements. I've never been associated with a real professional artist except my crafty wife and enjoy your POSITIVE outlook on life. We must all just remember to thank our Lord each day even more than once for the blessings he bestows upon us.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects on the Go*
> 
> You know you have a pretty good life when you wake up in the morning and there are so many (good!) things that you need to do that you don't know what to begin with. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me lately. It seems that more so than ever I have more ideas and projects in my head than time. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> After taking my week or so off from designing, I find that more so than ever I just can't wait to get back at it. Even though I may have not been actively working, I find that my mind is always thinking of new and fun patterns to create. I found that over the years I have trained my mind to observe things not only for what they are, but also for what they could possibly become. One picture or idea can easily trigger several new designs, and seeing things like fabric, ribbons, flowers, or even a bird can evolve into a new idea for a project. It is all so much fun!
> 
> We were hit with a pretty big snow storm yesterday. From early morning light until late into the evening, the snow fell and the wind was blowing. I read reports online of the nearby town of Weymouth (about 20 km north of us) that had major flooding all through town because of higher tides of the storms. Hopefully people were safe and no one was hurt. The post offices were even closed in our entire area, as were most businesses. I was happy that they allowed workers to go home and be with their families and be safe.
> 
> We were fine here. We were warm and well-prepared and never lost power. If I hadn't looked outside, I wouldn't have known that there was a storm. This morning is sunny and calm and I woke up to over a foot of new snow from yesterday's storm. The drifts are much higher. It was a perfect time to stay in and create.
> 
> And create I did . . .
> 
> In yesterday's blog, I highlighted the new supply of paint that arrived at my door from DecoArt. This is their new line of "Chalky Finish Paint" which is intended to be used to achieve that "Vintage" look that is so popular today. As the name implies, it dries to a super-matte finish and has a beautiful, soft, antique look to it. What is great about it too is that it needs no real prep and covers really well which makes it perfect for applying over old or the ever-popular re-purposed furniture. The colors are also amazing. They range from soft tones to some beautifully striking deep hues. They are going to be a joy to work with and I can see many applications not only in my scrolling patterns but also in my painting patterns. My head is already spinning with ideas.
> 
> But first of all, I had the issue of storing them. As many of you know, I live in a small place here and organization is the key to my existence. Neither Keith nor myself like clutter, so we try our best to keep everything neat and orderly, which is sometimes hard when we have so many supplies we use for our work. As you saw yesterday, I had quite a large pile of paint to think about storing, and I needed to figure out how to fit it into things so it would be accessible, yet out of the way. I had room on a top shelf of my one closet, but since the paint came in 8oz jars, the box of them was pretty heavy. I didn't like the though of having to lift them over my head to pull them down.
> 
> I went to my own closet and on the floor I saw a pretty cool (albeit ugly) wooden plywood box that may be suitable. I only kept a couple of loose painting surfaces in it, so it was possible to redirect those items and use the box for storing the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to fit the paint inside, and it all fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the 12" x 12" stencils fit over the top of the paints as if they were MADE to go in that box! The box was an old box that Keith had received when he purchased his large sub-woofers when building his speakers years ago. It was made of sturdy plywood and had corner hardware and were put together really well. It was perfect to hold all the weight of the paint. But it was really, really ugly.
> 
> Then the idea came to me . . .
> 
> I had wanted to test the paint before applying it to the project that I was working on anyway, so why not test it on this box? It would be the perfect opportunity for me to see how this paint performs, and I also thought that if I documented the process, it would be great material for an article on using the Chalky Finish paint. What a wonderful use of my time this would be!
> 
> So I got to work and started disassembling the box and playing around with the new products. So far, the results have been FABULOUS! Here is the top of the box at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not done yet!
> 
> I am testing several of the different products that are in this line of paint and I am so far very happy with the results. I still have a way to go though, and I promise to blog the entire process when I am done.
> 
> In the mean time (while I was waiting for layers of paint to dry!) I was going back and forth to the scroll saw and cutting out my next project for the magazine.
> 
> I decided that I would make several of the project and show some different options for finishing. At the end of the day, I had a whole box of wonderful parts to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a productive day!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't wait to get back at this today. I will be working on BOTH projects and can't wait to see them all finished.
> 
> I already have the next project that I will be doing planned out in my head, so there is no time to waste. Whether we have sunshine or snow, it is going to be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend as well. Stay safe and warm and try to enjoy whatever the day brings.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you both!
Rick - I am really enjoying doing some things on 're-purposed' surfaces. Even when I just began painting - many years ago - my friend Cari and I would go to the lumber yard and they would GIVE us their drop offs and garbage. I remember their looks of AWE when they saw what we turned their 'trash' into. We also used the crate wood that they shipped produce in. Our grocer would save it for us, as they would just discard it. It feels good to make use of older things.

Russell - I am grateful every single day for the life I have. And I DO stop several times a day and REMEMBER how fortunate I am. It is always good to look at the positive things in your life, as sometimes I think people don't always realize just how fortunate they are.

Thank you for following along. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects on the Go*
> 
> You know you have a pretty good life when you wake up in the morning and there are so many (good!) things that you need to do that you don't know what to begin with. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me lately. It seems that more so than ever I have more ideas and projects in my head than time. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> After taking my week or so off from designing, I find that more so than ever I just can't wait to get back at it. Even though I may have not been actively working, I find that my mind is always thinking of new and fun patterns to create. I found that over the years I have trained my mind to observe things not only for what they are, but also for what they could possibly become. One picture or idea can easily trigger several new designs, and seeing things like fabric, ribbons, flowers, or even a bird can evolve into a new idea for a project. It is all so much fun!
> 
> We were hit with a pretty big snow storm yesterday. From early morning light until late into the evening, the snow fell and the wind was blowing. I read reports online of the nearby town of Weymouth (about 20 km north of us) that had major flooding all through town because of higher tides of the storms. Hopefully people were safe and no one was hurt. The post offices were even closed in our entire area, as were most businesses. I was happy that they allowed workers to go home and be with their families and be safe.
> 
> We were fine here. We were warm and well-prepared and never lost power. If I hadn't looked outside, I wouldn't have known that there was a storm. This morning is sunny and calm and I woke up to over a foot of new snow from yesterday's storm. The drifts are much higher. It was a perfect time to stay in and create.
> 
> And create I did . . .
> 
> In yesterday's blog, I highlighted the new supply of paint that arrived at my door from DecoArt. This is their new line of "Chalky Finish Paint" which is intended to be used to achieve that "Vintage" look that is so popular today. As the name implies, it dries to a super-matte finish and has a beautiful, soft, antique look to it. What is great about it too is that it needs no real prep and covers really well which makes it perfect for applying over old or the ever-popular re-purposed furniture. The colors are also amazing. They range from soft tones to some beautifully striking deep hues. They are going to be a joy to work with and I can see many applications not only in my scrolling patterns but also in my painting patterns. My head is already spinning with ideas.
> 
> But first of all, I had the issue of storing them. As many of you know, I live in a small place here and organization is the key to my existence. Neither Keith nor myself like clutter, so we try our best to keep everything neat and orderly, which is sometimes hard when we have so many supplies we use for our work. As you saw yesterday, I had quite a large pile of paint to think about storing, and I needed to figure out how to fit it into things so it would be accessible, yet out of the way. I had room on a top shelf of my one closet, but since the paint came in 8oz jars, the box of them was pretty heavy. I didn't like the though of having to lift them over my head to pull them down.
> 
> I went to my own closet and on the floor I saw a pretty cool (albeit ugly) wooden plywood box that may be suitable. I only kept a couple of loose painting surfaces in it, so it was possible to redirect those items and use the box for storing the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to fit the paint inside, and it all fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the 12" x 12" stencils fit over the top of the paints as if they were MADE to go in that box! The box was an old box that Keith had received when he purchased his large sub-woofers when building his speakers years ago. It was made of sturdy plywood and had corner hardware and were put together really well. It was perfect to hold all the weight of the paint. But it was really, really ugly.
> 
> Then the idea came to me . . .
> 
> I had wanted to test the paint before applying it to the project that I was working on anyway, so why not test it on this box? It would be the perfect opportunity for me to see how this paint performs, and I also thought that if I documented the process, it would be great material for an article on using the Chalky Finish paint. What a wonderful use of my time this would be!
> 
> So I got to work and started disassembling the box and playing around with the new products. So far, the results have been FABULOUS! Here is the top of the box at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not done yet!
> 
> I am testing several of the different products that are in this line of paint and I am so far very happy with the results. I still have a way to go though, and I promise to blog the entire process when I am done.
> 
> In the mean time (while I was waiting for layers of paint to dry!) I was going back and forth to the scroll saw and cutting out my next project for the magazine.
> 
> I decided that I would make several of the project and show some different options for finishing. At the end of the day, I had a whole box of wonderful parts to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a productive day!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't wait to get back at this today. I will be working on BOTH projects and can't wait to see them all finished.
> 
> I already have the next project that I will be doing planned out in my head, so there is no time to waste. Whether we have sunshine or snow, it is going to be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend as well. Stay safe and warm and try to enjoy whatever the day brings.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good evening Sheila. I love what you've done with the lid of the box. Just shows how an ugly piece can be turned into a thing of beauty! Your boxful of pieces looks very interesting. Looking forward to see how you finish the pieces. Had a painting day yesterday with my great niece - a fun day!
Stay warm and safe! A mild day here today and I see snowdrops starting to pop up in the garden already!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Projects on the Go*
> 
> You know you have a pretty good life when you wake up in the morning and there are so many (good!) things that you need to do that you don't know what to begin with. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me lately. It seems that more so than ever I have more ideas and projects in my head than time. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> After taking my week or so off from designing, I find that more so than ever I just can't wait to get back at it. Even though I may have not been actively working, I find that my mind is always thinking of new and fun patterns to create. I found that over the years I have trained my mind to observe things not only for what they are, but also for what they could possibly become. One picture or idea can easily trigger several new designs, and seeing things like fabric, ribbons, flowers, or even a bird can evolve into a new idea for a project. It is all so much fun!
> 
> We were hit with a pretty big snow storm yesterday. From early morning light until late into the evening, the snow fell and the wind was blowing. I read reports online of the nearby town of Weymouth (about 20 km north of us) that had major flooding all through town because of higher tides of the storms. Hopefully people were safe and no one was hurt. The post offices were even closed in our entire area, as were most businesses. I was happy that they allowed workers to go home and be with their families and be safe.
> 
> We were fine here. We were warm and well-prepared and never lost power. If I hadn't looked outside, I wouldn't have known that there was a storm. This morning is sunny and calm and I woke up to over a foot of new snow from yesterday's storm. The drifts are much higher. It was a perfect time to stay in and create.
> 
> And create I did . . .
> 
> In yesterday's blog, I highlighted the new supply of paint that arrived at my door from DecoArt. This is their new line of "Chalky Finish Paint" which is intended to be used to achieve that "Vintage" look that is so popular today. As the name implies, it dries to a super-matte finish and has a beautiful, soft, antique look to it. What is great about it too is that it needs no real prep and covers really well which makes it perfect for applying over old or the ever-popular re-purposed furniture. The colors are also amazing. They range from soft tones to some beautifully striking deep hues. They are going to be a joy to work with and I can see many applications not only in my scrolling patterns but also in my painting patterns. My head is already spinning with ideas.
> 
> But first of all, I had the issue of storing them. As many of you know, I live in a small place here and organization is the key to my existence. Neither Keith nor myself like clutter, so we try our best to keep everything neat and orderly, which is sometimes hard when we have so many supplies we use for our work. As you saw yesterday, I had quite a large pile of paint to think about storing, and I needed to figure out how to fit it into things so it would be accessible, yet out of the way. I had room on a top shelf of my one closet, but since the paint came in 8oz jars, the box of them was pretty heavy. I didn't like the though of having to lift them over my head to pull them down.
> 
> I went to my own closet and on the floor I saw a pretty cool (albeit ugly) wooden plywood box that may be suitable. I only kept a couple of loose painting surfaces in it, so it was possible to redirect those items and use the box for storing the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to fit the paint inside, and it all fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the 12" x 12" stencils fit over the top of the paints as if they were MADE to go in that box! The box was an old box that Keith had received when he purchased his large sub-woofers when building his speakers years ago. It was made of sturdy plywood and had corner hardware and were put together really well. It was perfect to hold all the weight of the paint. But it was really, really ugly.
> 
> Then the idea came to me . . .
> 
> I had wanted to test the paint before applying it to the project that I was working on anyway, so why not test it on this box? It would be the perfect opportunity for me to see how this paint performs, and I also thought that if I documented the process, it would be great material for an article on using the Chalky Finish paint. What a wonderful use of my time this would be!
> 
> So I got to work and started disassembling the box and playing around with the new products. So far, the results have been FABULOUS! Here is the top of the box at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not done yet!
> 
> I am testing several of the different products that are in this line of paint and I am so far very happy with the results. I still have a way to go though, and I promise to blog the entire process when I am done.
> 
> In the mean time (while I was waiting for layers of paint to dry!) I was going back and forth to the scroll saw and cutting out my next project for the magazine.
> 
> I decided that I would make several of the project and show some different options for finishing. At the end of the day, I had a whole box of wonderful parts to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a productive day!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't wait to get back at this today. I will be working on BOTH projects and can't wait to see them all finished.
> 
> I already have the next project that I will be doing planned out in my head, so there is no time to waste. Whether we have sunshine or snow, it is going to be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend as well. Stay safe and warm and try to enjoy whatever the day brings.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good morning Anna!

It stopped snowing for the most part but we are still experiencing very cold weather. It is supposed to get up to 10 degrees (Celcius) tomorrow and then drop down to cold again for the rest of the week. It should melt some of the snow though and allow for some clean up. I am happily staying in and creating new projects.  I can't wait to see what you painted. I like that you enjoy yourself no matter what!

Have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sanding, Sanding, Sanding!*

There are very few woodworkers that I know that enjoy sanding. I am sure that there are some out there, but it seems that most of them really don't like that part of the process at all.

As usual, I don't necessarily go along with popular opinion. While sanding may not be my favorite part of the process, I still find joy in shaping pieces and bringing them to life by sanding. I love to remove old, outer layers and see the fresh wood underneath exposed, revealing it natural beauty. Or giving wood life by creating flowing lines and edges. I suppose anything can be fun if you look at it in the right way.

It is a good thing that I think of things that way, as yesterday I spent most of the day sanding and shaping a large number of wood pieces that I need to complete my next project.

I've mentioned before how Keith teases me because I tend to make more work for myself than necessary when I design a project. When I made the jointed Skeleton pattern, I didn't make just one, but I decided to make eight different color variations (four were neutral color combinations and four were neon colors.)










SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Scroll Saw Pattern

But I had envisioned them in so many fun and funky colors that I thought it would be an injustice not to show them. Besides . . . it gives people choices and helps people of all tastes see how different a single project can look if changed slightly. I think that is a good thing and encourages others to look at things with wider eyes.

So for this project that I am working on now, I decided to make several different color variations of it so that it will appeal to a wider audience. Besides - it is fun.

Unfortunately though, for blogging sake, it was a day of many hours of work in which there is little visible results. If I showed you a photograph of the box of pieces as they sit this morning, you wouldn't see any difference from the photograph of the pieces I showed you yesterday. So you will need to wait another day I am afraid.

But hopefully there will be lots to see tomorrow, as I hope to nearly finish up these pieces today.

I did however make good progress on my ugly storage box as well. The hardest part of that project is that I need to be PATIENT while the layers of different paints were drying. I also needed to do only two sides at a time so that I could handle things easier. This is where having more than one project on the go at a time came in handy. While waiting for one to dry, I could go back and work on the other. Here is a picture of the results so far:










I know it looks a bit 'plain' and it is by no means finished. I have the detailing to do on it today as well as working on the other bunny project. So I will be a very busy girl!

With that said - I am going to keep this short and get back to things. I hope you enjoy seeing these projects come together.

I also wanted to let those of you who may not know that Lee Valley Tools has been having a Free Shipping Event that will end TOMORROW. I had meant to let you know sooner, but I honestly kept forgetting. I usually do my shopping when they have this offer, as it does save me a bit. There are certain items that I really like getting from them and although their prices may be a bit high, I like their quality and customer service.










Lee Valley Free Shipping Offer

I hope you are all staying warm. Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Sanding, Sanding, Sanding!*
> 
> There are very few woodworkers that I know that enjoy sanding. I am sure that there are some out there, but it seems that most of them really don't like that part of the process at all.
> 
> As usual, I don't necessarily go along with popular opinion. While sanding may not be my favorite part of the process, I still find joy in shaping pieces and bringing them to life by sanding. I love to remove old, outer layers and see the fresh wood underneath exposed, revealing it natural beauty. Or giving wood life by creating flowing lines and edges. I suppose anything can be fun if you look at it in the right way.
> 
> It is a good thing that I think of things that way, as yesterday I spent most of the day sanding and shaping a large number of wood pieces that I need to complete my next project.
> 
> I've mentioned before how Keith teases me because I tend to make more work for myself than necessary when I design a project. When I made the jointed Skeleton pattern, I didn't make just one, but I decided to make eight different color variations (four were neutral color combinations and four were neon colors.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> But I had envisioned them in so many fun and funky colors that I thought it would be an injustice not to show them. Besides . . . it gives people choices and helps people of all tastes see how different a single project can look if changed slightly. I think that is a good thing and encourages others to look at things with wider eyes.
> 
> So for this project that I am working on now, I decided to make several different color variations of it so that it will appeal to a wider audience. Besides - it is fun.
> 
> Unfortunately though, for blogging sake, it was a day of many hours of work in which there is little visible results. If I showed you a photograph of the box of pieces as they sit this morning, you wouldn't see any difference from the photograph of the pieces I showed you yesterday. So you will need to wait another day I am afraid.
> 
> But hopefully there will be lots to see tomorrow, as I hope to nearly finish up these pieces today.
> 
> I did however make good progress on my ugly storage box as well. The hardest part of that project is that I need to be PATIENT while the layers of different paints were drying. I also needed to do only two sides at a time so that I could handle things easier. This is where having more than one project on the go at a time came in handy. While waiting for one to dry, I could go back and work on the other. Here is a picture of the results so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks a bit 'plain' and it is by no means finished. I have the detailing to do on it today as well as working on the other bunny project. So I will be a very busy girl!
> 
> With that said - I am going to keep this short and get back to things. I hope you enjoy seeing these projects come together.
> 
> I also wanted to let those of you who may not know that Lee Valley Tools has been having a Free Shipping Event that will end TOMORROW. I had meant to let you know sooner, but I honestly kept forgetting. I usually do my shopping when they have this offer, as it does save me a bit. There are certain items that I really like getting from them and although their prices may be a bit high, I like their quality and customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Valley Free Shipping Offer
> 
> I hope you are all staying warm. Have a wonderful Sunday!


Good progress on the box, Sheila. The edges look a little 'crisp' though. Could I suggest actually distressing the box before you paint it next time (dents, rounding edges etc). Having said that the paint effect is very convincing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sanding, Sanding, Sanding!*
> 
> There are very few woodworkers that I know that enjoy sanding. I am sure that there are some out there, but it seems that most of them really don't like that part of the process at all.
> 
> As usual, I don't necessarily go along with popular opinion. While sanding may not be my favorite part of the process, I still find joy in shaping pieces and bringing them to life by sanding. I love to remove old, outer layers and see the fresh wood underneath exposed, revealing it natural beauty. Or giving wood life by creating flowing lines and edges. I suppose anything can be fun if you look at it in the right way.
> 
> It is a good thing that I think of things that way, as yesterday I spent most of the day sanding and shaping a large number of wood pieces that I need to complete my next project.
> 
> I've mentioned before how Keith teases me because I tend to make more work for myself than necessary when I design a project. When I made the jointed Skeleton pattern, I didn't make just one, but I decided to make eight different color variations (four were neutral color combinations and four were neon colors.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> But I had envisioned them in so many fun and funky colors that I thought it would be an injustice not to show them. Besides . . . it gives people choices and helps people of all tastes see how different a single project can look if changed slightly. I think that is a good thing and encourages others to look at things with wider eyes.
> 
> So for this project that I am working on now, I decided to make several different color variations of it so that it will appeal to a wider audience. Besides - it is fun.
> 
> Unfortunately though, for blogging sake, it was a day of many hours of work in which there is little visible results. If I showed you a photograph of the box of pieces as they sit this morning, you wouldn't see any difference from the photograph of the pieces I showed you yesterday. So you will need to wait another day I am afraid.
> 
> But hopefully there will be lots to see tomorrow, as I hope to nearly finish up these pieces today.
> 
> I did however make good progress on my ugly storage box as well. The hardest part of that project is that I need to be PATIENT while the layers of different paints were drying. I also needed to do only two sides at a time so that I could handle things easier. This is where having more than one project on the go at a time came in handy. While waiting for one to dry, I could go back and work on the other. Here is a picture of the results so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks a bit 'plain' and it is by no means finished. I have the detailing to do on it today as well as working on the other bunny project. So I will be a very busy girl!
> 
> With that said - I am going to keep this short and get back to things. I hope you enjoy seeing these projects come together.
> 
> I also wanted to let those of you who may not know that Lee Valley Tools has been having a Free Shipping Event that will end TOMORROW. I had meant to let you know sooner, but I honestly kept forgetting. I usually do my shopping when they have this offer, as it does save me a bit. There are certain items that I really like getting from them and although their prices may be a bit high, I like their quality and customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Valley Free Shipping Offer
> 
> I hope you are all staying warm. Have a wonderful Sunday!


Hi, Martyn:
Yes - it looks pretty sterile here. This is only the beginning though. I have a few cards to pull out on it that I haven't played yet. These things will tone it down a great deal and make it look a bit more distressed. I hope anyway!

I am glad you saw that in it though. Keith was trying to get me to "leave it be" where it is at this point. (Not a chance that would happen!)

The drama increases . . .

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Sanding, Sanding, Sanding!*
> 
> There are very few woodworkers that I know that enjoy sanding. I am sure that there are some out there, but it seems that most of them really don't like that part of the process at all.
> 
> As usual, I don't necessarily go along with popular opinion. While sanding may not be my favorite part of the process, I still find joy in shaping pieces and bringing them to life by sanding. I love to remove old, outer layers and see the fresh wood underneath exposed, revealing it natural beauty. Or giving wood life by creating flowing lines and edges. I suppose anything can be fun if you look at it in the right way.
> 
> It is a good thing that I think of things that way, as yesterday I spent most of the day sanding and shaping a large number of wood pieces that I need to complete my next project.
> 
> I've mentioned before how Keith teases me because I tend to make more work for myself than necessary when I design a project. When I made the jointed Skeleton pattern, I didn't make just one, but I decided to make eight different color variations (four were neutral color combinations and four were neon colors.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> But I had envisioned them in so many fun and funky colors that I thought it would be an injustice not to show them. Besides . . . it gives people choices and helps people of all tastes see how different a single project can look if changed slightly. I think that is a good thing and encourages others to look at things with wider eyes.
> 
> So for this project that I am working on now, I decided to make several different color variations of it so that it will appeal to a wider audience. Besides - it is fun.
> 
> Unfortunately though, for blogging sake, it was a day of many hours of work in which there is little visible results. If I showed you a photograph of the box of pieces as they sit this morning, you wouldn't see any difference from the photograph of the pieces I showed you yesterday. So you will need to wait another day I am afraid.
> 
> But hopefully there will be lots to see tomorrow, as I hope to nearly finish up these pieces today.
> 
> I did however make good progress on my ugly storage box as well. The hardest part of that project is that I need to be PATIENT while the layers of different paints were drying. I also needed to do only two sides at a time so that I could handle things easier. This is where having more than one project on the go at a time came in handy. While waiting for one to dry, I could go back and work on the other. Here is a picture of the results so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks a bit 'plain' and it is by no means finished. I have the detailing to do on it today as well as working on the other bunny project. So I will be a very busy girl!
> 
> With that said - I am going to keep this short and get back to things. I hope you enjoy seeing these projects come together.
> 
> I also wanted to let those of you who may not know that Lee Valley Tools has been having a Free Shipping Event that will end TOMORROW. I had meant to let you know sooner, but I honestly kept forgetting. I usually do my shopping when they have this offer, as it does save me a bit. There are certain items that I really like getting from them and although their prices may be a bit high, I like their quality and customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Valley Free Shipping Offer
> 
> I hope you are all staying warm. Have a wonderful Sunday!


i happen to be one of the woodworkers who do like the sanding process, right now though im having a lot of trouble with my arms and hands, and the sanding is causing to much oain, but if it were not for that, i do really enjoy it for the same reasons you do…speaking of cold, its going to get very cold here, down to the single digits and having a below temp during the day, highly unusual…but we will stay in and keep the fire going, your box is looking so good, it seems to be that boxes captivate many of us…good luck with it all…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Sanding, Sanding, Sanding!*
> 
> There are very few woodworkers that I know that enjoy sanding. I am sure that there are some out there, but it seems that most of them really don't like that part of the process at all.
> 
> As usual, I don't necessarily go along with popular opinion. While sanding may not be my favorite part of the process, I still find joy in shaping pieces and bringing them to life by sanding. I love to remove old, outer layers and see the fresh wood underneath exposed, revealing it natural beauty. Or giving wood life by creating flowing lines and edges. I suppose anything can be fun if you look at it in the right way.
> 
> It is a good thing that I think of things that way, as yesterday I spent most of the day sanding and shaping a large number of wood pieces that I need to complete my next project.
> 
> I've mentioned before how Keith teases me because I tend to make more work for myself than necessary when I design a project. When I made the jointed Skeleton pattern, I didn't make just one, but I decided to make eight different color variations (four were neutral color combinations and four were neon colors.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> But I had envisioned them in so many fun and funky colors that I thought it would be an injustice not to show them. Besides . . . it gives people choices and helps people of all tastes see how different a single project can look if changed slightly. I think that is a good thing and encourages others to look at things with wider eyes.
> 
> So for this project that I am working on now, I decided to make several different color variations of it so that it will appeal to a wider audience. Besides - it is fun.
> 
> Unfortunately though, for blogging sake, it was a day of many hours of work in which there is little visible results. If I showed you a photograph of the box of pieces as they sit this morning, you wouldn't see any difference from the photograph of the pieces I showed you yesterday. So you will need to wait another day I am afraid.
> 
> But hopefully there will be lots to see tomorrow, as I hope to nearly finish up these pieces today.
> 
> I did however make good progress on my ugly storage box as well. The hardest part of that project is that I need to be PATIENT while the layers of different paints were drying. I also needed to do only two sides at a time so that I could handle things easier. This is where having more than one project on the go at a time came in handy. While waiting for one to dry, I could go back and work on the other. Here is a picture of the results so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks a bit 'plain' and it is by no means finished. I have the detailing to do on it today as well as working on the other bunny project. So I will be a very busy girl!
> 
> With that said - I am going to keep this short and get back to things. I hope you enjoy seeing these projects come together.
> 
> I also wanted to let those of you who may not know that Lee Valley Tools has been having a Free Shipping Event that will end TOMORROW. I had meant to let you know sooner, but I honestly kept forgetting. I usually do my shopping when they have this offer, as it does save me a bit. There are certain items that I really like getting from them and although their prices may be a bit high, I like their quality and customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Valley Free Shipping Offer
> 
> I hope you are all staying warm. Have a wonderful Sunday!


I like sanding a project until it is very smooth. I drive my carving mentor crazy as I start with a course grid and work my way up to doing the final sand with brown paper! He stops at at a 220 grid. 
Your box looks great but I'm with you, you can't stop there! I can visualize all kinds of ways of decorating it. Enjoy! Looking forward to seeing it finished.
A Spring day here, sunny and warm however we will be back to westcoast winter for the rest of the week - rainy and grey!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sanding, Sanding, Sanding!*
> 
> There are very few woodworkers that I know that enjoy sanding. I am sure that there are some out there, but it seems that most of them really don't like that part of the process at all.
> 
> As usual, I don't necessarily go along with popular opinion. While sanding may not be my favorite part of the process, I still find joy in shaping pieces and bringing them to life by sanding. I love to remove old, outer layers and see the fresh wood underneath exposed, revealing it natural beauty. Or giving wood life by creating flowing lines and edges. I suppose anything can be fun if you look at it in the right way.
> 
> It is a good thing that I think of things that way, as yesterday I spent most of the day sanding and shaping a large number of wood pieces that I need to complete my next project.
> 
> I've mentioned before how Keith teases me because I tend to make more work for myself than necessary when I design a project. When I made the jointed Skeleton pattern, I didn't make just one, but I decided to make eight different color variations (four were neutral color combinations and four were neon colors.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD433 Dancing Skeletons Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> But I had envisioned them in so many fun and funky colors that I thought it would be an injustice not to show them. Besides . . . it gives people choices and helps people of all tastes see how different a single project can look if changed slightly. I think that is a good thing and encourages others to look at things with wider eyes.
> 
> So for this project that I am working on now, I decided to make several different color variations of it so that it will appeal to a wider audience. Besides - it is fun.
> 
> Unfortunately though, for blogging sake, it was a day of many hours of work in which there is little visible results. If I showed you a photograph of the box of pieces as they sit this morning, you wouldn't see any difference from the photograph of the pieces I showed you yesterday. So you will need to wait another day I am afraid.
> 
> But hopefully there will be lots to see tomorrow, as I hope to nearly finish up these pieces today.
> 
> I did however make good progress on my ugly storage box as well. The hardest part of that project is that I need to be PATIENT while the layers of different paints were drying. I also needed to do only two sides at a time so that I could handle things easier. This is where having more than one project on the go at a time came in handy. While waiting for one to dry, I could go back and work on the other. Here is a picture of the results so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks a bit 'plain' and it is by no means finished. I have the detailing to do on it today as well as working on the other bunny project. So I will be a very busy girl!
> 
> With that said - I am going to keep this short and get back to things. I hope you enjoy seeing these projects come together.
> 
> I also wanted to let those of you who may not know that Lee Valley Tools has been having a Free Shipping Event that will end TOMORROW. I had meant to let you know sooner, but I honestly kept forgetting. I usually do my shopping when they have this offer, as it does save me a bit. There are certain items that I really like getting from them and although their prices may be a bit high, I like their quality and customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Valley Free Shipping Offer
> 
> I hope you are all staying warm. Have a wonderful Sunday!


Hi, Bob! It is nice to see you here. 

Yes, it has been a pretty cool project to make. It didn't even start out as a project, but rather a necessity to store the new paint. As far as the other project goes - it is coming along well and I should be finishing it up today (Monday) and getting pictures in Tuesday's blog. It is all a lot of fun to do.

I am like you Anna. I think that with some projects - sanding takes the most time and the level of sanding can make or break a good project. I just put on headphones and music and enjoy the process. 

Thanks for the comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*

What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.

On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.

The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:

DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint

The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.

I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.

My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.










It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!










I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.










I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.

Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.

I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:










I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.










After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:










I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.

I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:










Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:










I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.



















Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:










This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.

Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:










My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.










So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.

In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.










I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!

I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.

I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it! 

I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


Wonderful~!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


The box turned out beautifully. Too bad it will be stored in a closet! It should be on display. It just shows what can be done with a bit of paint and great imagination. The bunnies are looking very Spring like. Looking forward to seeing how they come together.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


Way kool Sheila.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


He's good, Edgar, isn't he.

Seriously. Good work, Sheila.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


Beautiful box transformation Sheila! Looking forward to the finished hardware and bunnies. 
A Facebook friend of a friend shared this this morning and I thought you'd like it. Caption read: "She ran out of toner." 









Have a great week!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


Another new technique in a modern world using the old stencil method. I remember how my father let me draw school pictures in the stencil paper for memeographing the exam paper. Beautiful finish on a box! As the saying goes… Judge the book by its cover if you had read it. ... from "Don't judge the book by its cover." Your box looks amazing from the cover and more wow on the inside part.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


Sheila,

Your creativity never ceases to amaze me. That box looks great!
L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Box Transformation Using Chalky Finish Paint*
> 
> What began as a storage solution turned into quite an interesting project. All weekend I was thinking of the phrase "necessity breeds invention" as I worked on the storage box for my new line of paints.
> 
> On Friday, I received a shipment from DecoArt of their new Chalky Finish paint. This is a totally new line of high-adhesion paint that has a beautiful, soft matte finish that is becoming very popular. Many people are working with flea market finds and pieces of old furniture and re-purposing them instead of throwing them away. This paint is geared to be used in that market, as well as to make coordinating pieces such as frames, boxes, trays - you name it.
> 
> The paint itself comes in wide mouth 8oz and 16oz sizes. It is available exclusively through Home Depot until the end of May (USA stores only) and then will be reviewed for other marketing options. I am hoping that it will be available on the DecoArt site after that, as there are plenty of people here in Canada that are waiting to get their hands on it. The Home Depot link to it is here:
> 
> DecoArt Chalky Finish Paint
> 
> The good news for the USA folks is that Home Depot will deliver it free if your order is over $45. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I was able to receive samples of the paint because I am in DecoArt's Helping Artist Program . DecoArt has always been very supportive of designers and artists, as they realize that we help get word out and test their new products. From my standpoint, it is wonderful to work with a company that is so dedicated to the creative industry. Their products always seem to spark my inspiration.
> 
> My first thoughts when receiving these samples was "where the heck am I going to put them?" Those of you who read regularly know that I live in a small place. I wanted to keep them close at hand because I have several new ideas for using them, but I didn't want them underfoot either. I rooted around and on my bedroom closet floor I saw a good sized box that I thought would be suitable. It was from some sub-woofers that Keith had ordered many, many years ago and was the box that they were shipped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty ugly, but it was made of plywood and was good and sturdy, which is what I needed to hold the 35+ pounds of paint. I tried the paint and it all fit perfectly inside - as if it were made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was even able to fit the 12" x 12" stencils that came with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stopped there, but a wonderful idea came to me. Since I was planning to use this paint on my next project, I needed to test it out first and see how it would perform. What better way to test it than to re-paint this ugly box and make it look a little nicer? It would be the perfect opportunity to see how things would work and practice on. Besides - if it didn't look good, what did I have to lose? The box was going to be stored back in the bedroom closet anyway. So I began working on it.
> 
> Since the paint needs no real "prep" - all I needed to do (after removing the hardware from the box) was to give it a light sanding. I base coated the box in a warm, deep brown tone and applied a crackle medium over it. (The Chalky Finish line has its own crackle finish) After that dried, I applied a somewhat heavy coat of light cream colored paint. The heavier the top coat, the larger the cracks would be. The box crackled very nicely, and the crackle hid most of the flaws and banged corners and raw edges of the plywood.
> 
> I then used one of their stencils and applied a nice one to the top of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then applied one of the stencils to the inside cover. I really liked doing the stenciling, as it was fast and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing the sides and edges of the lid, I continued to crackle the entire outside of the box. I left the bottom and inside to do later on, as they didn't need the crackling on them. Here is where I was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty cool. But it looked a bit "sterile" and plain. Since I had several more stencils to choose from, I decided to do more stenciling on the box to dress it up a bit.
> 
> I used a cool "Distressed Harlequin" stencil on the box sides. The irregular diamonds went perfectly with the "French" theme and crackle finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my new elf friend Edgar got in on the action and helped me out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want the design to be boring, so I added a portion of the stencil from the lid design to carry down on the front center, under the lock. I also added some of the harlequin design on both the inside and outside of the lid to tie it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was looking pretty nice. But it still looked a bit stark. I decided to try the DecoArt Tinted Acrylic Wax Finish and tone it down a bit. I sparingly applied this wax to the outside and inside lid of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gave it a beautiful, warm finish. I continued to apply the wax to the entire box.
> 
> Now all I needed to do was paint the inside and bottom. I chose DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint for that. I LOVE the satin finish on this and I felt it would be more durable for both the bottom and the inside of the box which will have the most contact with items. As with the Chalky Finish paint, the adhesion is excellent and it needed no prep or top coat finish. I think it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only dilemma now was the hardware. With the box looking "distressed" and crackled, I didn't want to put bright silver hardware back onto it. I looked on Google and found a recipe for rusting out hardware. You mix a concoction of bleach, apple cider vinegar and salt and put the hardware in a jar with the solution for a couple of days. It is there now and looks like something out of a horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I may leave the hardware another day or so to see what happens. I hope it works.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was allowing all the layers of paint and finishes to dry on my box, I worked on my bunny project. I made good headway and I should be able to assemble them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chalky Finish paint on them as well and they look amazing! Almost suede-like in appearance. They are going to be a wonderful project I think!
> 
> I hope you liked this little walk through of this new product. I am going to do a detailed article later on with the process. I think that for this new paint will be a wonderful product for painters and woodworkers alike - even if you don't like to paint.
> 
> I will show a final picture of the box when the hardware is finished. It may take a couple of days, but I need to allow the paint to cure before I fill the box anyway. Now my only problem is that I don't want to put the box away! I need to find a place to have it where I can see it!
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday today. Stay warm and safe. Stop back to see how the bunnies turned out tomorrow.


Thank you all for the wonderful comments. I apologize for being so tardy on responding, but yesterday was a busy and full day and I really didn't get to my computer much. When I did finally sit down here, I had a slew of emails and things to answer and honestly just tired out before answering here. I do appreciate them though and I appreciate your thoughts and support.

Yes - Edgar is turning into quite a wonderful apprentice. He is quiet and attentive and doesn't argue (much) with my methods. Coco is in love with him, as she spends the day curled up next to him, practically on his lap. When she is awake, she just gazes at his face, as if expecting him to speak to her. It is rather fun to see.

In any case, it is nice to add another member to the "Sheila Landry Designs Team". Like myself, Edgar has a pure love of creating, and it is his driving force.

Have a wonderful day today! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Bunny Toy Finished *

As the deep freeze continues to grip both Canada and much of the USA, we here in Nova Scotia have been very fortunate in that instead of bitter cold and snow, we are having rain. In looking at our weather service, it appears that although we are slightly below freezing today and may receive a small amount of snow, our temperatures will be nothing like the biting cold that much of North America has experience. In fact, yesterday was almost 'balmy' as it rained for most of the day, washing away most of the snow that was left here from the past weekends' blizzard. We are starting fresh it seems.

It was a good opportunity to get some errands done as well. Keith and I made the rounds to the gym and to several stores and we had his mom come over for the day to visit. It was nice to have company after so many day of us being somewhat housebound. I like when she comes because it gives me a chance and to cook a good meal and have some good company. She brings her needlework and doesn't mind that we do our own work here as we all visit. The cats really enjoy her as well, as they get extra attention and do their best to entertain. It is good for everyone.

While I didn't finish assembling all the bunnies that I had painted and ready, I was able to put together one to show you today. I decided to begin with the unpainted oak bunny, as that was the one I wanted to take step by step photos of for the instructions for the magazine article. I am very pleased with how it came out though, and I can't wait to finish putting the other four together today. I love when projects come together how they are supposed to.

I spoke with my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine yesterday and not only did she love the bunny toy replica idea for the project, but she also said she would love me to do an article on using the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint that I used on the box from yesterday's post. I was really pleased to hear that because I think that there are many applications in the woodworking area for this product and I was happy that I had the foresight to take many photos along the way of the process of refinishing the box. I am still waiting for my hardware to rot for another day in the bleach/vinegar/salt concoction so hopefully by tomorrow I will be able to use it and re-install it on the box. I am pleased that everything seemed to fall into place nicely.

So without further babbling, here are pictures of the finished Summer Bunny Toy Replica . . .

The hardwood bunny is made of oak. While oak is not a great choice of wood for fretwork (because its open grain doesn't hold up to delicate scrolling) it is a good choice for something like this. I love how beautiful the grain looks on this toy and the warm rich color it has. After cutting and sanding, I wiped down the pieces with mineral oil, and after allowing it to absorb into the piece a bit, I sprayed them with several coats of shellac. This is one of my favorite wood finishes, as it give a warm, rich look and brings out the grain of the wood nicely.










I decided to 'dress up' the bunny by adding some pretty scroll work on his neck. This is very similar to my bunny ornaments from last year (SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments) I think it really makes the toy look special and is not difficult to add in. I tied a simple organza ribbon on his neck, along with some freshwater pearl beads. This I felt gave the piece a beautiful summer-y look.










And finally, I created some simple carrots as additional props for the bunny. The carrots have jute tops to them and look really cool. I had had some green jute at some time, but I must have used it out. I think the green would have looked really nice as well. The wheels have a nice scalloped shape and heart cut outs, which I think adds to the romance of this project.










Overall, I am really happy with the results. I can't wait to see the beautiful parade of colors when assembling the other bunnies. That is my main objective for today.

I have decided that each day I want to feature a pattern from our website. We are approaching (or may have already surpassed) 500 patterns on the site. While we try to keep things organized, we realize that people don't always find all the patterns that they are seeking there. By digging into our archives and highlighting a pattern each day, I think it will show you all some nice designs that you may have missed. I hope you enjoy seeing them.

Today's design will be the SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Scroll Saw Pattern.



















This is a pattern for the scroll saw and shows several finishing options for the bunny silhouettes. As with all of our ornament patterns, you can use them for wreaths, garlands, magnets or even stand ups. They are a lot of fun to cut and decorate. They were the inspiration for this toy project.

I hope that you are all staying safe and warm. I talked to my daughter in Chicago yesterday and she said that it is indeed a dangerous situation. This morning I see that many of the commuter trains there are not running for a second day in a row due to frozen switches. While I love winter, I don't love dangerous weather such as this. I hope you all take extra care to stay safe.

Thanks for all of your support and comments as well. I truly appreciate them even though some days like yesterday I didn't have much time to answer right away. I am glad you enjoy the blog here and what I do.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *One Bunny Toy Finished *
> 
> As the deep freeze continues to grip both Canada and much of the USA, we here in Nova Scotia have been very fortunate in that instead of bitter cold and snow, we are having rain. In looking at our weather service, it appears that although we are slightly below freezing today and may receive a small amount of snow, our temperatures will be nothing like the biting cold that much of North America has experience. In fact, yesterday was almost 'balmy' as it rained for most of the day, washing away most of the snow that was left here from the past weekends' blizzard. We are starting fresh it seems.
> 
> It was a good opportunity to get some errands done as well. Keith and I made the rounds to the gym and to several stores and we had his mom come over for the day to visit. It was nice to have company after so many day of us being somewhat housebound. I like when she comes because it gives me a chance and to cook a good meal and have some good company. She brings her needlework and doesn't mind that we do our own work here as we all visit. The cats really enjoy her as well, as they get extra attention and do their best to entertain. It is good for everyone.
> 
> While I didn't finish assembling all the bunnies that I had painted and ready, I was able to put together one to show you today. I decided to begin with the unpainted oak bunny, as that was the one I wanted to take step by step photos of for the instructions for the magazine article. I am very pleased with how it came out though, and I can't wait to finish putting the other four together today. I love when projects come together how they are supposed to.
> 
> I spoke with my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine yesterday and not only did she love the bunny toy replica idea for the project, but she also said she would love me to do an article on using the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint that I used on the box from yesterday's post. I was really pleased to hear that because I think that there are many applications in the woodworking area for this product and I was happy that I had the foresight to take many photos along the way of the process of refinishing the box. I am still waiting for my hardware to rot for another day in the bleach/vinegar/salt concoction so hopefully by tomorrow I will be able to use it and re-install it on the box. I am pleased that everything seemed to fall into place nicely.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are pictures of the finished Summer Bunny Toy Replica . . .
> 
> The hardwood bunny is made of oak. While oak is not a great choice of wood for fretwork (because its open grain doesn't hold up to delicate scrolling) it is a good choice for something like this. I love how beautiful the grain looks on this toy and the warm rich color it has. After cutting and sanding, I wiped down the pieces with mineral oil, and after allowing it to absorb into the piece a bit, I sprayed them with several coats of shellac. This is one of my favorite wood finishes, as it give a warm, rich look and brings out the grain of the wood nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to 'dress up' the bunny by adding some pretty scroll work on his neck. This is very similar to my bunny ornaments from last year (SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments) I think it really makes the toy look special and is not difficult to add in. I tied a simple organza ribbon on his neck, along with some freshwater pearl beads. This I felt gave the piece a beautiful summer-y look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I created some simple carrots as additional props for the bunny. The carrots have jute tops to them and look really cool. I had had some green jute at some time, but I must have used it out. I think the green would have looked really nice as well. The wheels have a nice scalloped shape and heart cut outs, which I think adds to the romance of this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am really happy with the results. I can't wait to see the beautiful parade of colors when assembling the other bunnies. That is my main objective for today.
> 
> I have decided that each day I want to feature a pattern from our website. We are approaching (or may have already surpassed) 500 patterns on the site. While we try to keep things organized, we realize that people don't always find all the patterns that they are seeking there. By digging into our archives and highlighting a pattern each day, I think it will show you all some nice designs that you may have missed. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's design will be the SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Scroll Saw Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pattern for the scroll saw and shows several finishing options for the bunny silhouettes. As with all of our ornament patterns, you can use them for wreaths, garlands, magnets or even stand ups. They are a lot of fun to cut and decorate. They were the inspiration for this toy project.
> 
> I hope that you are all staying safe and warm. I talked to my daughter in Chicago yesterday and she said that it is indeed a dangerous situation. This morning I see that many of the commuter trains there are not running for a second day in a row due to frozen switches. While I love winter, I don't love dangerous weather such as this. I hope you all take extra care to stay safe.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support and comments as well. I truly appreciate them even though some days like yesterday I didn't have much time to answer right away. I am glad you enjoy the blog here and what I do.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi Sheila,
A beautiful 3D assembled pieces. There are so many things I noticed: the grain orientation blending from pieces to pieces, the proportion of each part and the magnificent eyecatching eye. The added parts are also amazing to think about. Surely it will be best buy for all season and ages. 
You are really thinking on your design outside the box. Thanks for sharing. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One Bunny Toy Finished *
> 
> As the deep freeze continues to grip both Canada and much of the USA, we here in Nova Scotia have been very fortunate in that instead of bitter cold and snow, we are having rain. In looking at our weather service, it appears that although we are slightly below freezing today and may receive a small amount of snow, our temperatures will be nothing like the biting cold that much of North America has experience. In fact, yesterday was almost 'balmy' as it rained for most of the day, washing away most of the snow that was left here from the past weekends' blizzard. We are starting fresh it seems.
> 
> It was a good opportunity to get some errands done as well. Keith and I made the rounds to the gym and to several stores and we had his mom come over for the day to visit. It was nice to have company after so many day of us being somewhat housebound. I like when she comes because it gives me a chance and to cook a good meal and have some good company. She brings her needlework and doesn't mind that we do our own work here as we all visit. The cats really enjoy her as well, as they get extra attention and do their best to entertain. It is good for everyone.
> 
> While I didn't finish assembling all the bunnies that I had painted and ready, I was able to put together one to show you today. I decided to begin with the unpainted oak bunny, as that was the one I wanted to take step by step photos of for the instructions for the magazine article. I am very pleased with how it came out though, and I can't wait to finish putting the other four together today. I love when projects come together how they are supposed to.
> 
> I spoke with my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine yesterday and not only did she love the bunny toy replica idea for the project, but she also said she would love me to do an article on using the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint that I used on the box from yesterday's post. I was really pleased to hear that because I think that there are many applications in the woodworking area for this product and I was happy that I had the foresight to take many photos along the way of the process of refinishing the box. I am still waiting for my hardware to rot for another day in the bleach/vinegar/salt concoction so hopefully by tomorrow I will be able to use it and re-install it on the box. I am pleased that everything seemed to fall into place nicely.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are pictures of the finished Summer Bunny Toy Replica . . .
> 
> The hardwood bunny is made of oak. While oak is not a great choice of wood for fretwork (because its open grain doesn't hold up to delicate scrolling) it is a good choice for something like this. I love how beautiful the grain looks on this toy and the warm rich color it has. After cutting and sanding, I wiped down the pieces with mineral oil, and after allowing it to absorb into the piece a bit, I sprayed them with several coats of shellac. This is one of my favorite wood finishes, as it give a warm, rich look and brings out the grain of the wood nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to 'dress up' the bunny by adding some pretty scroll work on his neck. This is very similar to my bunny ornaments from last year (SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments) I think it really makes the toy look special and is not difficult to add in. I tied a simple organza ribbon on his neck, along with some freshwater pearl beads. This I felt gave the piece a beautiful summer-y look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I created some simple carrots as additional props for the bunny. The carrots have jute tops to them and look really cool. I had had some green jute at some time, but I must have used it out. I think the green would have looked really nice as well. The wheels have a nice scalloped shape and heart cut outs, which I think adds to the romance of this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am really happy with the results. I can't wait to see the beautiful parade of colors when assembling the other bunnies. That is my main objective for today.
> 
> I have decided that each day I want to feature a pattern from our website. We are approaching (or may have already surpassed) 500 patterns on the site. While we try to keep things organized, we realize that people don't always find all the patterns that they are seeking there. By digging into our archives and highlighting a pattern each day, I think it will show you all some nice designs that you may have missed. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's design will be the SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Scroll Saw Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pattern for the scroll saw and shows several finishing options for the bunny silhouettes. As with all of our ornament patterns, you can use them for wreaths, garlands, magnets or even stand ups. They are a lot of fun to cut and decorate. They were the inspiration for this toy project.
> 
> I hope that you are all staying safe and warm. I talked to my daughter in Chicago yesterday and she said that it is indeed a dangerous situation. This morning I see that many of the commuter trains there are not running for a second day in a row due to frozen switches. While I love winter, I don't love dangerous weather such as this. I hope you all take extra care to stay safe.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support and comments as well. I truly appreciate them even though some days like yesterday I didn't have much time to answer right away. I am glad you enjoy the blog here and what I do.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Easter bunny will be here in a minute. They all look gr8!


----------



## sweetsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *One Bunny Toy Finished *
> 
> As the deep freeze continues to grip both Canada and much of the USA, we here in Nova Scotia have been very fortunate in that instead of bitter cold and snow, we are having rain. In looking at our weather service, it appears that although we are slightly below freezing today and may receive a small amount of snow, our temperatures will be nothing like the biting cold that much of North America has experience. In fact, yesterday was almost 'balmy' as it rained for most of the day, washing away most of the snow that was left here from the past weekends' blizzard. We are starting fresh it seems.
> 
> It was a good opportunity to get some errands done as well. Keith and I made the rounds to the gym and to several stores and we had his mom come over for the day to visit. It was nice to have company after so many day of us being somewhat housebound. I like when she comes because it gives me a chance and to cook a good meal and have some good company. She brings her needlework and doesn't mind that we do our own work here as we all visit. The cats really enjoy her as well, as they get extra attention and do their best to entertain. It is good for everyone.
> 
> While I didn't finish assembling all the bunnies that I had painted and ready, I was able to put together one to show you today. I decided to begin with the unpainted oak bunny, as that was the one I wanted to take step by step photos of for the instructions for the magazine article. I am very pleased with how it came out though, and I can't wait to finish putting the other four together today. I love when projects come together how they are supposed to.
> 
> I spoke with my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine yesterday and not only did she love the bunny toy replica idea for the project, but she also said she would love me to do an article on using the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint that I used on the box from yesterday's post. I was really pleased to hear that because I think that there are many applications in the woodworking area for this product and I was happy that I had the foresight to take many photos along the way of the process of refinishing the box. I am still waiting for my hardware to rot for another day in the bleach/vinegar/salt concoction so hopefully by tomorrow I will be able to use it and re-install it on the box. I am pleased that everything seemed to fall into place nicely.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are pictures of the finished Summer Bunny Toy Replica . . .
> 
> The hardwood bunny is made of oak. While oak is not a great choice of wood for fretwork (because its open grain doesn't hold up to delicate scrolling) it is a good choice for something like this. I love how beautiful the grain looks on this toy and the warm rich color it has. After cutting and sanding, I wiped down the pieces with mineral oil, and after allowing it to absorb into the piece a bit, I sprayed them with several coats of shellac. This is one of my favorite wood finishes, as it give a warm, rich look and brings out the grain of the wood nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to 'dress up' the bunny by adding some pretty scroll work on his neck. This is very similar to my bunny ornaments from last year (SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments) I think it really makes the toy look special and is not difficult to add in. I tied a simple organza ribbon on his neck, along with some freshwater pearl beads. This I felt gave the piece a beautiful summer-y look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I created some simple carrots as additional props for the bunny. The carrots have jute tops to them and look really cool. I had had some green jute at some time, but I must have used it out. I think the green would have looked really nice as well. The wheels have a nice scalloped shape and heart cut outs, which I think adds to the romance of this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am really happy with the results. I can't wait to see the beautiful parade of colors when assembling the other bunnies. That is my main objective for today.
> 
> I have decided that each day I want to feature a pattern from our website. We are approaching (or may have already surpassed) 500 patterns on the site. While we try to keep things organized, we realize that people don't always find all the patterns that they are seeking there. By digging into our archives and highlighting a pattern each day, I think it will show you all some nice designs that you may have missed. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's design will be the SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Scroll Saw Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pattern for the scroll saw and shows several finishing options for the bunny silhouettes. As with all of our ornament patterns, you can use them for wreaths, garlands, magnets or even stand ups. They are a lot of fun to cut and decorate. They were the inspiration for this toy project.
> 
> I hope that you are all staying safe and warm. I talked to my daughter in Chicago yesterday and she said that it is indeed a dangerous situation. This morning I see that many of the commuter trains there are not running for a second day in a row due to frozen switches. While I love winter, I don't love dangerous weather such as this. I hope you all take extra care to stay safe.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support and comments as well. I truly appreciate them even though some days like yesterday I didn't have much time to answer right away. I am glad you enjoy the blog here and what I do.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I love the bunnies,I will have a bunny pulling the old crow cart. Have a deer pulling it now.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *One Bunny Toy Finished *
> 
> As the deep freeze continues to grip both Canada and much of the USA, we here in Nova Scotia have been very fortunate in that instead of bitter cold and snow, we are having rain. In looking at our weather service, it appears that although we are slightly below freezing today and may receive a small amount of snow, our temperatures will be nothing like the biting cold that much of North America has experience. In fact, yesterday was almost 'balmy' as it rained for most of the day, washing away most of the snow that was left here from the past weekends' blizzard. We are starting fresh it seems.
> 
> It was a good opportunity to get some errands done as well. Keith and I made the rounds to the gym and to several stores and we had his mom come over for the day to visit. It was nice to have company after so many day of us being somewhat housebound. I like when she comes because it gives me a chance and to cook a good meal and have some good company. She brings her needlework and doesn't mind that we do our own work here as we all visit. The cats really enjoy her as well, as they get extra attention and do their best to entertain. It is good for everyone.
> 
> While I didn't finish assembling all the bunnies that I had painted and ready, I was able to put together one to show you today. I decided to begin with the unpainted oak bunny, as that was the one I wanted to take step by step photos of for the instructions for the magazine article. I am very pleased with how it came out though, and I can't wait to finish putting the other four together today. I love when projects come together how they are supposed to.
> 
> I spoke with my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine yesterday and not only did she love the bunny toy replica idea for the project, but she also said she would love me to do an article on using the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint that I used on the box from yesterday's post. I was really pleased to hear that because I think that there are many applications in the woodworking area for this product and I was happy that I had the foresight to take many photos along the way of the process of refinishing the box. I am still waiting for my hardware to rot for another day in the bleach/vinegar/salt concoction so hopefully by tomorrow I will be able to use it and re-install it on the box. I am pleased that everything seemed to fall into place nicely.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are pictures of the finished Summer Bunny Toy Replica . . .
> 
> The hardwood bunny is made of oak. While oak is not a great choice of wood for fretwork (because its open grain doesn't hold up to delicate scrolling) it is a good choice for something like this. I love how beautiful the grain looks on this toy and the warm rich color it has. After cutting and sanding, I wiped down the pieces with mineral oil, and after allowing it to absorb into the piece a bit, I sprayed them with several coats of shellac. This is one of my favorite wood finishes, as it give a warm, rich look and brings out the grain of the wood nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to 'dress up' the bunny by adding some pretty scroll work on his neck. This is very similar to my bunny ornaments from last year (SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments) I think it really makes the toy look special and is not difficult to add in. I tied a simple organza ribbon on his neck, along with some freshwater pearl beads. This I felt gave the piece a beautiful summer-y look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I created some simple carrots as additional props for the bunny. The carrots have jute tops to them and look really cool. I had had some green jute at some time, but I must have used it out. I think the green would have looked really nice as well. The wheels have a nice scalloped shape and heart cut outs, which I think adds to the romance of this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am really happy with the results. I can't wait to see the beautiful parade of colors when assembling the other bunnies. That is my main objective for today.
> 
> I have decided that each day I want to feature a pattern from our website. We are approaching (or may have already surpassed) 500 patterns on the site. While we try to keep things organized, we realize that people don't always find all the patterns that they are seeking there. By digging into our archives and highlighting a pattern each day, I think it will show you all some nice designs that you may have missed. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's design will be the SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Scroll Saw Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pattern for the scroll saw and shows several finishing options for the bunny silhouettes. As with all of our ornament patterns, you can use them for wreaths, garlands, magnets or even stand ups. They are a lot of fun to cut and decorate. They were the inspiration for this toy project.
> 
> I hope that you are all staying safe and warm. I talked to my daughter in Chicago yesterday and she said that it is indeed a dangerous situation. This morning I see that many of the commuter trains there are not running for a second day in a row due to frozen switches. While I love winter, I don't love dangerous weather such as this. I hope you all take extra care to stay safe.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support and comments as well. I truly appreciate them even though some days like yesterday I didn't have much time to answer right away. I am glad you enjoy the blog here and what I do.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


The bunny looks great Sheila! I love the way the grain pops out. Oak is not my favourite to scroll but it looks great on this project.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Bunny Toy Finished *
> 
> As the deep freeze continues to grip both Canada and much of the USA, we here in Nova Scotia have been very fortunate in that instead of bitter cold and snow, we are having rain. In looking at our weather service, it appears that although we are slightly below freezing today and may receive a small amount of snow, our temperatures will be nothing like the biting cold that much of North America has experience. In fact, yesterday was almost 'balmy' as it rained for most of the day, washing away most of the snow that was left here from the past weekends' blizzard. We are starting fresh it seems.
> 
> It was a good opportunity to get some errands done as well. Keith and I made the rounds to the gym and to several stores and we had his mom come over for the day to visit. It was nice to have company after so many day of us being somewhat housebound. I like when she comes because it gives me a chance and to cook a good meal and have some good company. She brings her needlework and doesn't mind that we do our own work here as we all visit. The cats really enjoy her as well, as they get extra attention and do their best to entertain. It is good for everyone.
> 
> While I didn't finish assembling all the bunnies that I had painted and ready, I was able to put together one to show you today. I decided to begin with the unpainted oak bunny, as that was the one I wanted to take step by step photos of for the instructions for the magazine article. I am very pleased with how it came out though, and I can't wait to finish putting the other four together today. I love when projects come together how they are supposed to.
> 
> I spoke with my editor from Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine yesterday and not only did she love the bunny toy replica idea for the project, but she also said she would love me to do an article on using the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint that I used on the box from yesterday's post. I was really pleased to hear that because I think that there are many applications in the woodworking area for this product and I was happy that I had the foresight to take many photos along the way of the process of refinishing the box. I am still waiting for my hardware to rot for another day in the bleach/vinegar/salt concoction so hopefully by tomorrow I will be able to use it and re-install it on the box. I am pleased that everything seemed to fall into place nicely.
> 
> So without further babbling, here are pictures of the finished Summer Bunny Toy Replica . . .
> 
> The hardwood bunny is made of oak. While oak is not a great choice of wood for fretwork (because its open grain doesn't hold up to delicate scrolling) it is a good choice for something like this. I love how beautiful the grain looks on this toy and the warm rich color it has. After cutting and sanding, I wiped down the pieces with mineral oil, and after allowing it to absorb into the piece a bit, I sprayed them with several coats of shellac. This is one of my favorite wood finishes, as it give a warm, rich look and brings out the grain of the wood nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to 'dress up' the bunny by adding some pretty scroll work on his neck. This is very similar to my bunny ornaments from last year (SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments) I think it really makes the toy look special and is not difficult to add in. I tied a simple organza ribbon on his neck, along with some freshwater pearl beads. This I felt gave the piece a beautiful summer-y look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I created some simple carrots as additional props for the bunny. The carrots have jute tops to them and look really cool. I had had some green jute at some time, but I must have used it out. I think the green would have looked really nice as well. The wheels have a nice scalloped shape and heart cut outs, which I think adds to the romance of this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am really happy with the results. I can't wait to see the beautiful parade of colors when assembling the other bunnies. That is my main objective for today.
> 
> I have decided that each day I want to feature a pattern from our website. We are approaching (or may have already surpassed) 500 patterns on the site. While we try to keep things organized, we realize that people don't always find all the patterns that they are seeking there. By digging into our archives and highlighting a pattern each day, I think it will show you all some nice designs that you may have missed. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's design will be the SLD420 Ten Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Scroll Saw Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pattern for the scroll saw and shows several finishing options for the bunny silhouettes. As with all of our ornament patterns, you can use them for wreaths, garlands, magnets or even stand ups. They are a lot of fun to cut and decorate. They were the inspiration for this toy project.
> 
> I hope that you are all staying safe and warm. I talked to my daughter in Chicago yesterday and she said that it is indeed a dangerous situation. This morning I see that many of the commuter trains there are not running for a second day in a row due to frozen switches. While I love winter, I don't love dangerous weather such as this. I hope you all take extra care to stay safe.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support and comments as well. I truly appreciate them even though some days like yesterday I didn't have much time to answer right away. I am glad you enjoy the blog here and what I do.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you all! I love doing these fun little toy replicas. They take a bit of shaping and you really get close and personal with the project. I am sure there will be many more to come.  Oak is one of my favorite woods for this type of scrolling as well.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*And Then There Were Five . . . *

I frequently hear from my partner Keith that I create projects and then "make work" for myself. He says this because I am not really satisfied with creating one version of a project. If I envision the projects several different ways, I can't help myself but to make them all.

I know that isn't the most efficient way to work, but it is part of me that can't be helped. I figure if I can picture it several different ways, then others will appreciate having the choices as well.

Such has happened with my little bunny toy replicas.

I love making the dimensional sculptured woodworking projects. They involve a bit more than just cutting them out and finishing them. Usually they involve sanding and fitting and other things that to me are a bit more challenging than just cutting flat pieces. I am actually building something.

Throughout the years I have made several toy replicas. While I love them all, there are certainly some that I favor more than others. With each one that I build, I learn something new to make it a little better or easier to assemble. I find they are a lot of fun to create and a very satisfying project. I am thrilled at the nice response I receive from them as well.

So yesterday I showed you the first completed bunny:










He is made of beautiful oak. While oak isn't always the best choice for scrolling because of its open grain, for something like this that doesn't have a lot of delicate fretwork cutouts, it works fine. The wood grain is beautiful and I only needed to give it a light oiling (a quick wiping of mineral oil) and a couple of coats of spray shellac to yield this warm and soft finish. It truly is a great choice for a project such as this when you want to show the beauty of natural wood. I thought the soft yellow organza ribbon and pearl spray accented it nicely.

But I also enjoy color. While natural wood tones can be beautiful, there is no denying that even a slight splash of color can really make a project outstanding. Since this bunny design was slated for the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I wanted a project that would represent spring and summer by being bright and cheerful.

Enter these beautiful DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints!

When I began drawing this design last week, I knew that I would want to make some in pretty pastels. I had planned on using the regular DecoArt Americana paint line that I use so often. But on Friday, I received a delivery of their new Chalky Finish Paints and I knew that I wanted to try them out on this project.

You can read all about the Chalky Finish Paints at the link above on DecoArt's site. They are a new line of beautifully soft colors of paint that is intended to be used for home decor. Since there is no preparation necessary, the paints are perfect for both new wood projects and re-purposing old items or flea market finds. They have terrific adhesion to a variety of surfaces and dry to a soft, super-matte chalky finish. To me the finish looks almost suede-like. Until May, they will be sold exclusively through Home Depot stores in the United States, but after that they will be more widely available.

For the painted bunnies, I used solid birch. I liked the light color and since I wanted little or no grain pattern, the wood worked very well. I chose a variety of soft colors and made four additional bunnies in blue, green, peach and pink. I think that they all look wonderful together:










I gave each bunny a matching ribbon and used the creme pearls as well. And for the colored versions of the bunnies, instead of drilling decorative holes in the scrolled neck motif, I applied a few matching crystal hot-fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. (This company continues to be one of my favorite suppliers, as I have heard back from many customers from the USA and around the world that have ordered from them and were thrilled with their products and customer service!)



















I am very happy with how they turned out.

Now the only problem is that I have to send them on their way to New Jersey to the offices of my magazine so they can be photographed for the article. It is hard to make something that I like so much and see it go out the door right away. But that will just be more inspiration for me to make something new.

I believe that my editor told me that the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts will be out in early April. I will not have the pattern available on my site until sometime in May, after the magazine has its run. I have already had many inquiries about the pattern and I suggest that if you want it quickly, you consider subscribing to the magazine. For the cost of a couple of patterns, you can have eight issues full of patterns from me, Keith and many other wonderful designers. It really is a great deal and allows you to have your patterns earlier.

I sometimes feel bad when I post such a fun project and won't be able to offer the pattern for a while. But I hope that people do realize that the magazines are still a really good value and that they consider supporting them. I know that most like digital files, as they receive 'instant gratification' and have their patterns immediately, but for myself, I still like to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through the beautiful color photos of projects. For me it is the best!

Thank you all for your positive responses on this project so far! I am overwhelmed at the nice comments that I have received. It really makes me want to do more and do even better on the next project. What a wonderful feeling.

Today's featured project will be Keith's SLDK197 - Filigree Snowflake Ornaments.










This beautiful (and a little bit challenging!) design is perfect for your post-holiday decorating. Wouldn't these look great with some beautiful blue or clear crystal rhinestones applied and hung in a window as sun catchers?

I hope you all are keeping warm and that you have a wonderful Wednesday. Stay safe and happy!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five . . . *
> 
> I frequently hear from my partner Keith that I create projects and then "make work" for myself. He says this because I am not really satisfied with creating one version of a project. If I envision the projects several different ways, I can't help myself but to make them all.
> 
> I know that isn't the most efficient way to work, but it is part of me that can't be helped. I figure if I can picture it several different ways, then others will appreciate having the choices as well.
> 
> Such has happened with my little bunny toy replicas.
> 
> I love making the dimensional sculptured woodworking projects. They involve a bit more than just cutting them out and finishing them. Usually they involve sanding and fitting and other things that to me are a bit more challenging than just cutting flat pieces. I am actually building something.
> 
> Throughout the years I have made several toy replicas. While I love them all, there are certainly some that I favor more than others. With each one that I build, I learn something new to make it a little better or easier to assemble. I find they are a lot of fun to create and a very satisfying project. I am thrilled at the nice response I receive from them as well.
> 
> So yesterday I showed you the first completed bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is made of beautiful oak. While oak isn't always the best choice for scrolling because of its open grain, for something like this that doesn't have a lot of delicate fretwork cutouts, it works fine. The wood grain is beautiful and I only needed to give it a light oiling (a quick wiping of mineral oil) and a couple of coats of spray shellac to yield this warm and soft finish. It truly is a great choice for a project such as this when you want to show the beauty of natural wood. I thought the soft yellow organza ribbon and pearl spray accented it nicely.
> 
> But I also enjoy color. While natural wood tones can be beautiful, there is no denying that even a slight splash of color can really make a project outstanding. Since this bunny design was slated for the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I wanted a project that would represent spring and summer by being bright and cheerful.
> 
> Enter these beautiful DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints!
> 
> When I began drawing this design last week, I knew that I would want to make some in pretty pastels. I had planned on using the regular DecoArt Americana paint line that I use so often. But on Friday, I received a delivery of their new Chalky Finish Paints and I knew that I wanted to try them out on this project.
> 
> You can read all about the Chalky Finish Paints at the link above on DecoArt's site. They are a new line of beautifully soft colors of paint that is intended to be used for home decor. Since there is no preparation necessary, the paints are perfect for both new wood projects and re-purposing old items or flea market finds. They have terrific adhesion to a variety of surfaces and dry to a soft, super-matte chalky finish. To me the finish looks almost suede-like. Until May, they will be sold exclusively through Home Depot stores in the United States, but after that they will be more widely available.
> 
> For the painted bunnies, I used solid birch. I liked the light color and since I wanted little or no grain pattern, the wood worked very well. I chose a variety of soft colors and made four additional bunnies in blue, green, peach and pink. I think that they all look wonderful together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave each bunny a matching ribbon and used the creme pearls as well. And for the colored versions of the bunnies, instead of drilling decorative holes in the scrolled neck motif, I applied a few matching crystal hot-fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. (This company continues to be one of my favorite suppliers, as I have heard back from many customers from the USA and around the world that have ordered from them and were thrilled with their products and customer service!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Now the only problem is that I have to send them on their way to New Jersey to the offices of my magazine so they can be photographed for the article. It is hard to make something that I like so much and see it go out the door right away. But that will just be more inspiration for me to make something new.
> 
> I believe that my editor told me that the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts will be out in early April. I will not have the pattern available on my site until sometime in May, after the magazine has its run. I have already had many inquiries about the pattern and I suggest that if you want it quickly, you consider subscribing to the magazine. For the cost of a couple of patterns, you can have eight issues full of patterns from me, Keith and many other wonderful designers. It really is a great deal and allows you to have your patterns earlier.
> 
> I sometimes feel bad when I post such a fun project and won't be able to offer the pattern for a while. But I hope that people do realize that the magazines are still a really good value and that they consider supporting them. I know that most like digital files, as they receive 'instant gratification' and have their patterns immediately, but for myself, I still like to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through the beautiful color photos of projects. For me it is the best!
> 
> Thank you all for your positive responses on this project so far! I am overwhelmed at the nice comments that I have received. It really makes me want to do more and do even better on the next project. What a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today's featured project will be Keith's SLDK197 - Filigree Snowflake Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful (and a little bit challenging!) design is perfect for your post-holiday decorating. Wouldn't these look great with some beautiful blue or clear crystal rhinestones applied and hung in a window as sun catchers?
> 
> I hope you all are keeping warm and that you have a wonderful Wednesday. Stay safe and happy!


Beautifully done Sheila and Keith! The bunnies and snow flakes are both wonderful. Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five . . . *
> 
> I frequently hear from my partner Keith that I create projects and then "make work" for myself. He says this because I am not really satisfied with creating one version of a project. If I envision the projects several different ways, I can't help myself but to make them all.
> 
> I know that isn't the most efficient way to work, but it is part of me that can't be helped. I figure if I can picture it several different ways, then others will appreciate having the choices as well.
> 
> Such has happened with my little bunny toy replicas.
> 
> I love making the dimensional sculptured woodworking projects. They involve a bit more than just cutting them out and finishing them. Usually they involve sanding and fitting and other things that to me are a bit more challenging than just cutting flat pieces. I am actually building something.
> 
> Throughout the years I have made several toy replicas. While I love them all, there are certainly some that I favor more than others. With each one that I build, I learn something new to make it a little better or easier to assemble. I find they are a lot of fun to create and a very satisfying project. I am thrilled at the nice response I receive from them as well.
> 
> So yesterday I showed you the first completed bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is made of beautiful oak. While oak isn't always the best choice for scrolling because of its open grain, for something like this that doesn't have a lot of delicate fretwork cutouts, it works fine. The wood grain is beautiful and I only needed to give it a light oiling (a quick wiping of mineral oil) and a couple of coats of spray shellac to yield this warm and soft finish. It truly is a great choice for a project such as this when you want to show the beauty of natural wood. I thought the soft yellow organza ribbon and pearl spray accented it nicely.
> 
> But I also enjoy color. While natural wood tones can be beautiful, there is no denying that even a slight splash of color can really make a project outstanding. Since this bunny design was slated for the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I wanted a project that would represent spring and summer by being bright and cheerful.
> 
> Enter these beautiful DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints!
> 
> When I began drawing this design last week, I knew that I would want to make some in pretty pastels. I had planned on using the regular DecoArt Americana paint line that I use so often. But on Friday, I received a delivery of their new Chalky Finish Paints and I knew that I wanted to try them out on this project.
> 
> You can read all about the Chalky Finish Paints at the link above on DecoArt's site. They are a new line of beautifully soft colors of paint that is intended to be used for home decor. Since there is no preparation necessary, the paints are perfect for both new wood projects and re-purposing old items or flea market finds. They have terrific adhesion to a variety of surfaces and dry to a soft, super-matte chalky finish. To me the finish looks almost suede-like. Until May, they will be sold exclusively through Home Depot stores in the United States, but after that they will be more widely available.
> 
> For the painted bunnies, I used solid birch. I liked the light color and since I wanted little or no grain pattern, the wood worked very well. I chose a variety of soft colors and made four additional bunnies in blue, green, peach and pink. I think that they all look wonderful together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave each bunny a matching ribbon and used the creme pearls as well. And for the colored versions of the bunnies, instead of drilling decorative holes in the scrolled neck motif, I applied a few matching crystal hot-fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. (This company continues to be one of my favorite suppliers, as I have heard back from many customers from the USA and around the world that have ordered from them and were thrilled with their products and customer service!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Now the only problem is that I have to send them on their way to New Jersey to the offices of my magazine so they can be photographed for the article. It is hard to make something that I like so much and see it go out the door right away. But that will just be more inspiration for me to make something new.
> 
> I believe that my editor told me that the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts will be out in early April. I will not have the pattern available on my site until sometime in May, after the magazine has its run. I have already had many inquiries about the pattern and I suggest that if you want it quickly, you consider subscribing to the magazine. For the cost of a couple of patterns, you can have eight issues full of patterns from me, Keith and many other wonderful designers. It really is a great deal and allows you to have your patterns earlier.
> 
> I sometimes feel bad when I post such a fun project and won't be able to offer the pattern for a while. But I hope that people do realize that the magazines are still a really good value and that they consider supporting them. I know that most like digital files, as they receive 'instant gratification' and have their patterns immediately, but for myself, I still like to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through the beautiful color photos of projects. For me it is the best!
> 
> Thank you all for your positive responses on this project so far! I am overwhelmed at the nice comments that I have received. It really makes me want to do more and do even better on the next project. What a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today's featured project will be Keith's SLDK197 - Filigree Snowflake Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful (and a little bit challenging!) design is perfect for your post-holiday decorating. Wouldn't these look great with some beautiful blue or clear crystal rhinestones applied and hung in a window as sun catchers?
> 
> I hope you all are keeping warm and that you have a wonderful Wednesday. Stay safe and happy!


The chalk paint looks like it gives a great finish. I must check it out next time I am across the line. We are lucky to be near the border here so I can get to some of the US suppliers easily. 
I love Keith's snowflakes. I can think of many ways of using these and the rhinestones added would give even more options for use. 
A dull wet day here but I'm not complaining! It will be a painting day for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five . . . *
> 
> I frequently hear from my partner Keith that I create projects and then "make work" for myself. He says this because I am not really satisfied with creating one version of a project. If I envision the projects several different ways, I can't help myself but to make them all.
> 
> I know that isn't the most efficient way to work, but it is part of me that can't be helped. I figure if I can picture it several different ways, then others will appreciate having the choices as well.
> 
> Such has happened with my little bunny toy replicas.
> 
> I love making the dimensional sculptured woodworking projects. They involve a bit more than just cutting them out and finishing them. Usually they involve sanding and fitting and other things that to me are a bit more challenging than just cutting flat pieces. I am actually building something.
> 
> Throughout the years I have made several toy replicas. While I love them all, there are certainly some that I favor more than others. With each one that I build, I learn something new to make it a little better or easier to assemble. I find they are a lot of fun to create and a very satisfying project. I am thrilled at the nice response I receive from them as well.
> 
> So yesterday I showed you the first completed bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is made of beautiful oak. While oak isn't always the best choice for scrolling because of its open grain, for something like this that doesn't have a lot of delicate fretwork cutouts, it works fine. The wood grain is beautiful and I only needed to give it a light oiling (a quick wiping of mineral oil) and a couple of coats of spray shellac to yield this warm and soft finish. It truly is a great choice for a project such as this when you want to show the beauty of natural wood. I thought the soft yellow organza ribbon and pearl spray accented it nicely.
> 
> But I also enjoy color. While natural wood tones can be beautiful, there is no denying that even a slight splash of color can really make a project outstanding. Since this bunny design was slated for the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I wanted a project that would represent spring and summer by being bright and cheerful.
> 
> Enter these beautiful DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints!
> 
> When I began drawing this design last week, I knew that I would want to make some in pretty pastels. I had planned on using the regular DecoArt Americana paint line that I use so often. But on Friday, I received a delivery of their new Chalky Finish Paints and I knew that I wanted to try them out on this project.
> 
> You can read all about the Chalky Finish Paints at the link above on DecoArt's site. They are a new line of beautifully soft colors of paint that is intended to be used for home decor. Since there is no preparation necessary, the paints are perfect for both new wood projects and re-purposing old items or flea market finds. They have terrific adhesion to a variety of surfaces and dry to a soft, super-matte chalky finish. To me the finish looks almost suede-like. Until May, they will be sold exclusively through Home Depot stores in the United States, but after that they will be more widely available.
> 
> For the painted bunnies, I used solid birch. I liked the light color and since I wanted little or no grain pattern, the wood worked very well. I chose a variety of soft colors and made four additional bunnies in blue, green, peach and pink. I think that they all look wonderful together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave each bunny a matching ribbon and used the creme pearls as well. And for the colored versions of the bunnies, instead of drilling decorative holes in the scrolled neck motif, I applied a few matching crystal hot-fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. (This company continues to be one of my favorite suppliers, as I have heard back from many customers from the USA and around the world that have ordered from them and were thrilled with their products and customer service!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Now the only problem is that I have to send them on their way to New Jersey to the offices of my magazine so they can be photographed for the article. It is hard to make something that I like so much and see it go out the door right away. But that will just be more inspiration for me to make something new.
> 
> I believe that my editor told me that the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts will be out in early April. I will not have the pattern available on my site until sometime in May, after the magazine has its run. I have already had many inquiries about the pattern and I suggest that if you want it quickly, you consider subscribing to the magazine. For the cost of a couple of patterns, you can have eight issues full of patterns from me, Keith and many other wonderful designers. It really is a great deal and allows you to have your patterns earlier.
> 
> I sometimes feel bad when I post such a fun project and won't be able to offer the pattern for a while. But I hope that people do realize that the magazines are still a really good value and that they consider supporting them. I know that most like digital files, as they receive 'instant gratification' and have their patterns immediately, but for myself, I still like to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through the beautiful color photos of projects. For me it is the best!
> 
> Thank you all for your positive responses on this project so far! I am overwhelmed at the nice comments that I have received. It really makes me want to do more and do even better on the next project. What a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today's featured project will be Keith's SLDK197 - Filigree Snowflake Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful (and a little bit challenging!) design is perfect for your post-holiday decorating. Wouldn't these look great with some beautiful blue or clear crystal rhinestones applied and hung in a window as sun catchers?
> 
> I hope you all are keeping warm and that you have a wonderful Wednesday. Stay safe and happy!


You always amaze with your designs and talent!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five . . . *
> 
> I frequently hear from my partner Keith that I create projects and then "make work" for myself. He says this because I am not really satisfied with creating one version of a project. If I envision the projects several different ways, I can't help myself but to make them all.
> 
> I know that isn't the most efficient way to work, but it is part of me that can't be helped. I figure if I can picture it several different ways, then others will appreciate having the choices as well.
> 
> Such has happened with my little bunny toy replicas.
> 
> I love making the dimensional sculptured woodworking projects. They involve a bit more than just cutting them out and finishing them. Usually they involve sanding and fitting and other things that to me are a bit more challenging than just cutting flat pieces. I am actually building something.
> 
> Throughout the years I have made several toy replicas. While I love them all, there are certainly some that I favor more than others. With each one that I build, I learn something new to make it a little better or easier to assemble. I find they are a lot of fun to create and a very satisfying project. I am thrilled at the nice response I receive from them as well.
> 
> So yesterday I showed you the first completed bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is made of beautiful oak. While oak isn't always the best choice for scrolling because of its open grain, for something like this that doesn't have a lot of delicate fretwork cutouts, it works fine. The wood grain is beautiful and I only needed to give it a light oiling (a quick wiping of mineral oil) and a couple of coats of spray shellac to yield this warm and soft finish. It truly is a great choice for a project such as this when you want to show the beauty of natural wood. I thought the soft yellow organza ribbon and pearl spray accented it nicely.
> 
> But I also enjoy color. While natural wood tones can be beautiful, there is no denying that even a slight splash of color can really make a project outstanding. Since this bunny design was slated for the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I wanted a project that would represent spring and summer by being bright and cheerful.
> 
> Enter these beautiful DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints!
> 
> When I began drawing this design last week, I knew that I would want to make some in pretty pastels. I had planned on using the regular DecoArt Americana paint line that I use so often. But on Friday, I received a delivery of their new Chalky Finish Paints and I knew that I wanted to try them out on this project.
> 
> You can read all about the Chalky Finish Paints at the link above on DecoArt's site. They are a new line of beautifully soft colors of paint that is intended to be used for home decor. Since there is no preparation necessary, the paints are perfect for both new wood projects and re-purposing old items or flea market finds. They have terrific adhesion to a variety of surfaces and dry to a soft, super-matte chalky finish. To me the finish looks almost suede-like. Until May, they will be sold exclusively through Home Depot stores in the United States, but after that they will be more widely available.
> 
> For the painted bunnies, I used solid birch. I liked the light color and since I wanted little or no grain pattern, the wood worked very well. I chose a variety of soft colors and made four additional bunnies in blue, green, peach and pink. I think that they all look wonderful together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave each bunny a matching ribbon and used the creme pearls as well. And for the colored versions of the bunnies, instead of drilling decorative holes in the scrolled neck motif, I applied a few matching crystal hot-fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. (This company continues to be one of my favorite suppliers, as I have heard back from many customers from the USA and around the world that have ordered from them and were thrilled with their products and customer service!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with how they turned out.
> 
> Now the only problem is that I have to send them on their way to New Jersey to the offices of my magazine so they can be photographed for the article. It is hard to make something that I like so much and see it go out the door right away. But that will just be more inspiration for me to make something new.
> 
> I believe that my editor told me that the May issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts will be out in early April. I will not have the pattern available on my site until sometime in May, after the magazine has its run. I have already had many inquiries about the pattern and I suggest that if you want it quickly, you consider subscribing to the magazine. For the cost of a couple of patterns, you can have eight issues full of patterns from me, Keith and many other wonderful designers. It really is a great deal and allows you to have your patterns earlier.
> 
> I sometimes feel bad when I post such a fun project and won't be able to offer the pattern for a while. But I hope that people do realize that the magazines are still a really good value and that they consider supporting them. I know that most like digital files, as they receive 'instant gratification' and have their patterns immediately, but for myself, I still like to hold the magazine in my hand and leaf through the beautiful color photos of projects. For me it is the best!
> 
> Thank you all for your positive responses on this project so far! I am overwhelmed at the nice comments that I have received. It really makes me want to do more and do even better on the next project. What a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Today's featured project will be Keith's SLDK197 - Filigree Snowflake Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful (and a little bit challenging!) design is perfect for your post-holiday decorating. Wouldn't these look great with some beautiful blue or clear crystal rhinestones applied and hung in a window as sun catchers?
> 
> I hope you all are keeping warm and that you have a wonderful Wednesday. Stay safe and happy!


Thank you all. It is a really nice paint to work with. I am glad you appreciate the designs as well. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Everything Doesn't Always Work Like it is Supposed To . . . *

With the five little bunny toys ready for their journey to the magazine for photography, my attention has turned back to finishing the box project that I worked on over the weekend. For those of you who missed, I used my new Chalky Finish Paint by DecoArt to transform this ugly wooden box:










To this:










One thing that I liked about this box was that it had some cool hardware that added to the character. Not only did it have hinges and a latch, but also corner pieces and dress pieces besides.

My problem now though was that the hardware was all shiny silver, which I didn't feel went well with the new look of the box.










It certainly didn't seem to go with the theme of the box, and I didn't want to re-install it 'as is.'

I went to my computer and did a search as to how to rust metal pieces quickly. I thought that some rusty looking hardware would look rather nice with the crackle paint, distressed stencils and muted colors.

I came across several different posts from different places which had formulas for rusting metal pieces such as jingle bells very quickly. While the recipes varied slightly, they all seemed to have the consensus of using bleach, cider vinegar and salt. I thought I would give it a try.

I carefully mixed the concoction in a jar (as per instructions) and put the pieces in. They immediately began foaming up (which I thought looked promising) and continued to do so for the first day. I checked the jar periodically, as I didn't want it to explode or anything like that. The instructions said to "loosely" cover it, so I felt that allowing some air to escape periodically was probably a good idea. I gently stirred the contents from time to time, and with the mixture turning brown, I hoped that the job was getting done. It looked really gross and ugly:










The time frame on most of the different sources were all pretty much the same - I was to leave the metal pieces soak for about two days. This was tolerable for me because I had other things to do (the bunnies) so I was distracted and it didn't seem to be as much as a hardship for me to wait.

Yesterday morning marked the beginning of the third day and I had thought that certainly the reaction that I desired would have taken place by then. However, I was extremely disappointed when I took the pieces out of the jar, allowed them to air dry in as much sunlight as I could find (again - as per instructions) and the result were pieces that if anything, looked even shinier than when I began:










I was not happy. 

So when we were out doing errands, we went to the three hardware stores in our little town to see if there was the possibility of finding anything that would remotely work with this box. As often happens, we came up empty.

I know that Lee Valley would have the pieces I would want, in the finish that I desired, but besides the fact that they no longer had free shipping, I didn't feel like spending $30 or more on hardware for this 're-purposed' box, as it would defeat the point of using it in the first place I would think.

I was discouraged, but I had an idea . . .

As most of you know, I am a DecoArt junkie. I have most (many - not ALL!) of their lines of paints in many, many different colors. They do have a line of paint called Gloss Enamels which adhere to many non-porous surfaces. You can even bake them for added adhesion and durability. I had a deep brown metallic color called "Rich Espresso" that I thought would look nice:










I applied the paint to the metal piece by using a deerfoot stippler brush and lightly pouncing the color on. this gave the paint more 'tooth' and made the surface look old and irregular - just the look I wanted.










I let the pieces dry for several hours, and then I put them into the oven to bake for 30 minutes at 325 degrees. when I took them out and allowed them to cool, I tried to scratch a corner of the paint off with my nail and it seemed like it stuck pretty darn good. Since the hardware from this box won't be handled much, I think it will do an adequate job.

I decided that even though it looked pretty good, I was going to apply another coat. I will do that today and will re-install the hardware and show finished pieces of the box tomorrow.

While it would have been nice to have the hardware rust as it was supposed to, or even find new hardware, as I said - it would have defeated the purpose of reusing this box. For the cost of one little bottle of paint (with much left over, as you could imagine) I think that this is a perfect solution.

Once again, I want to praise DecoArt for another awesome product. I know I recommend them a great deal, but they have an extensive variety of paints for so many applications and I always seem to have luck with their products. I also like the fact that they are all odorless and acrylic based, so there is no caustic smell. I can't say enough good about them.

Today the bunnies begin their journey to the magazine for photography for their article. I will finish up the box and then get started on the next project(s) that I am going to be working on. This was really a fun couple of days and I truly appreciate all the nice comments that you all sent me regarding these. It really makes it fun to design.

I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday.

*Today's Featured Design:*



















*SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Painting Pattern*

These darling bunny silhouettes ornaments are fun and easy to do. Their vivid colors will certainly brighten up your day! You can use them as plant pokes, in wreaths, on an "all season" tree, or even as refrigerator magnets. While they would make wonderful Easter ornaments, they will certainly be a welcome site all through the spring and summer months! But watch out - we know how bunnies multiply! Before you know it you will have a whole house full of them!

This item includes the painting pattern (with cutting instructions) only. If you wish to order the wood kit (SLDPK211) or pattern & kit combo (SLDPS212) _


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything Doesn't Always Work Like it is Supposed To . . . *
> 
> With the five little bunny toys ready for their journey to the magazine for photography, my attention has turned back to finishing the box project that I worked on over the weekend. For those of you who missed, I used my new Chalky Finish Paint by DecoArt to transform this ugly wooden box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I liked about this box was that it had some cool hardware that added to the character. Not only did it have hinges and a latch, but also corner pieces and dress pieces besides.
> 
> My problem now though was that the hardware was all shiny silver, which I didn't feel went well with the new look of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly didn't seem to go with the theme of the box, and I didn't want to re-install it 'as is.'
> 
> I went to my computer and did a search as to how to rust metal pieces quickly. I thought that some rusty looking hardware would look rather nice with the crackle paint, distressed stencils and muted colors.
> 
> I came across several different posts from different places which had formulas for rusting metal pieces such as jingle bells very quickly. While the recipes varied slightly, they all seemed to have the consensus of using bleach, cider vinegar and salt. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I carefully mixed the concoction in a jar (as per instructions) and put the pieces in. They immediately began foaming up (which I thought looked promising) and continued to do so for the first day. I checked the jar periodically, as I didn't want it to explode or anything like that. The instructions said to "loosely" cover it, so I felt that allowing some air to escape periodically was probably a good idea. I gently stirred the contents from time to time, and with the mixture turning brown, I hoped that the job was getting done. It looked really gross and ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time frame on most of the different sources were all pretty much the same - I was to leave the metal pieces soak for about two days. This was tolerable for me because I had other things to do (the bunnies) so I was distracted and it didn't seem to be as much as a hardship for me to wait.
> 
> Yesterday morning marked the beginning of the third day and I had thought that certainly the reaction that I desired would have taken place by then. However, I was extremely disappointed when I took the pieces out of the jar, allowed them to air dry in as much sunlight as I could find (again - as per instructions) and the result were pieces that if anything, looked even shinier than when I began:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not happy.
> 
> So when we were out doing errands, we went to the three hardware stores in our little town to see if there was the possibility of finding anything that would remotely work with this box. As often happens, we came up empty.
> 
> I know that Lee Valley would have the pieces I would want, in the finish that I desired, but besides the fact that they no longer had free shipping, I didn't feel like spending $30 or more on hardware for this 're-purposed' box, as it would defeat the point of using it in the first place I would think.
> 
> I was discouraged, but I had an idea . . .
> 
> As most of you know, I am a DecoArt junkie. I have most (many - not ALL!) of their lines of paints in many, many different colors. They do have a line of paint called Gloss Enamels which adhere to many non-porous surfaces. You can even bake them for added adhesion and durability. I had a deep brown metallic color called "Rich Espresso" that I thought would look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied the paint to the metal piece by using a deerfoot stippler brush and lightly pouncing the color on. this gave the paint more 'tooth' and made the surface look old and irregular - just the look I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the pieces dry for several hours, and then I put them into the oven to bake for 30 minutes at 325 degrees. when I took them out and allowed them to cool, I tried to scratch a corner of the paint off with my nail and it seemed like it stuck pretty darn good. Since the hardware from this box won't be handled much, I think it will do an adequate job.
> 
> I decided that even though it looked pretty good, I was going to apply another coat. I will do that today and will re-install the hardware and show finished pieces of the box tomorrow.
> 
> While it would have been nice to have the hardware rust as it was supposed to, or even find new hardware, as I said - it would have defeated the purpose of reusing this box. For the cost of one little bottle of paint (with much left over, as you could imagine) I think that this is a perfect solution.
> 
> Once again, I want to praise DecoArt for another awesome product. I know I recommend them a great deal, but they have an extensive variety of paints for so many applications and I always seem to have luck with their products. I also like the fact that they are all odorless and acrylic based, so there is no caustic smell. I can't say enough good about them.
> 
> Today the bunnies begin their journey to the magazine for photography for their article. I will finish up the box and then get started on the next project(s) that I am going to be working on. This was really a fun couple of days and I truly appreciate all the nice comments that you all sent me regarding these. It really makes it fun to design.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Design:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Painting Pattern*
> 
> These darling bunny silhouettes ornaments are fun and easy to do. Their vivid colors will certainly brighten up your day! You can use them as plant pokes, in wreaths, on an "all season" tree, or even as refrigerator magnets. While they would make wonderful Easter ornaments, they will certainly be a welcome site all through the spring and summer months! But watch out - we know how bunnies multiply! Before you know it you will have a whole house full of them!
> 
> This item includes the painting pattern (with cutting instructions) only. If you wish to order the wood kit (SLDPK211) or pattern & kit combo (SLDPS212) _


Hippety Hoppety down the bunny trail.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything Doesn't Always Work Like it is Supposed To . . . *
> 
> With the five little bunny toys ready for their journey to the magazine for photography, my attention has turned back to finishing the box project that I worked on over the weekend. For those of you who missed, I used my new Chalky Finish Paint by DecoArt to transform this ugly wooden box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I liked about this box was that it had some cool hardware that added to the character. Not only did it have hinges and a latch, but also corner pieces and dress pieces besides.
> 
> My problem now though was that the hardware was all shiny silver, which I didn't feel went well with the new look of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly didn't seem to go with the theme of the box, and I didn't want to re-install it 'as is.'
> 
> I went to my computer and did a search as to how to rust metal pieces quickly. I thought that some rusty looking hardware would look rather nice with the crackle paint, distressed stencils and muted colors.
> 
> I came across several different posts from different places which had formulas for rusting metal pieces such as jingle bells very quickly. While the recipes varied slightly, they all seemed to have the consensus of using bleach, cider vinegar and salt. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I carefully mixed the concoction in a jar (as per instructions) and put the pieces in. They immediately began foaming up (which I thought looked promising) and continued to do so for the first day. I checked the jar periodically, as I didn't want it to explode or anything like that. The instructions said to "loosely" cover it, so I felt that allowing some air to escape periodically was probably a good idea. I gently stirred the contents from time to time, and with the mixture turning brown, I hoped that the job was getting done. It looked really gross and ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time frame on most of the different sources were all pretty much the same - I was to leave the metal pieces soak for about two days. This was tolerable for me because I had other things to do (the bunnies) so I was distracted and it didn't seem to be as much as a hardship for me to wait.
> 
> Yesterday morning marked the beginning of the third day and I had thought that certainly the reaction that I desired would have taken place by then. However, I was extremely disappointed when I took the pieces out of the jar, allowed them to air dry in as much sunlight as I could find (again - as per instructions) and the result were pieces that if anything, looked even shinier than when I began:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not happy.
> 
> So when we were out doing errands, we went to the three hardware stores in our little town to see if there was the possibility of finding anything that would remotely work with this box. As often happens, we came up empty.
> 
> I know that Lee Valley would have the pieces I would want, in the finish that I desired, but besides the fact that they no longer had free shipping, I didn't feel like spending $30 or more on hardware for this 're-purposed' box, as it would defeat the point of using it in the first place I would think.
> 
> I was discouraged, but I had an idea . . .
> 
> As most of you know, I am a DecoArt junkie. I have most (many - not ALL!) of their lines of paints in many, many different colors. They do have a line of paint called Gloss Enamels which adhere to many non-porous surfaces. You can even bake them for added adhesion and durability. I had a deep brown metallic color called "Rich Espresso" that I thought would look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied the paint to the metal piece by using a deerfoot stippler brush and lightly pouncing the color on. this gave the paint more 'tooth' and made the surface look old and irregular - just the look I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the pieces dry for several hours, and then I put them into the oven to bake for 30 minutes at 325 degrees. when I took them out and allowed them to cool, I tried to scratch a corner of the paint off with my nail and it seemed like it stuck pretty darn good. Since the hardware from this box won't be handled much, I think it will do an adequate job.
> 
> I decided that even though it looked pretty good, I was going to apply another coat. I will do that today and will re-install the hardware and show finished pieces of the box tomorrow.
> 
> While it would have been nice to have the hardware rust as it was supposed to, or even find new hardware, as I said - it would have defeated the purpose of reusing this box. For the cost of one little bottle of paint (with much left over, as you could imagine) I think that this is a perfect solution.
> 
> Once again, I want to praise DecoArt for another awesome product. I know I recommend them a great deal, but they have an extensive variety of paints for so many applications and I always seem to have luck with their products. I also like the fact that they are all odorless and acrylic based, so there is no caustic smell. I can't say enough good about them.
> 
> Today the bunnies begin their journey to the magazine for photography for their article. I will finish up the box and then get started on the next project(s) that I am going to be working on. This was really a fun couple of days and I truly appreciate all the nice comments that you all sent me regarding these. It really makes it fun to design.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Design:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Painting Pattern*
> 
> These darling bunny silhouettes ornaments are fun and easy to do. Their vivid colors will certainly brighten up your day! You can use them as plant pokes, in wreaths, on an "all season" tree, or even as refrigerator magnets. While they would make wonderful Easter ornaments, they will certainly be a welcome site all through the spring and summer months! But watch out - we know how bunnies multiply! Before you know it you will have a whole house full of them!
> 
> This item includes the painting pattern (with cutting instructions) only. If you wish to order the wood kit (SLDPK211) or pattern & kit combo (SLDPS212) _


I think the hardware is going to look great on your refinished box. When you were blogging about rusting the hardware, I was thinking Tremclad hammered bronze metal spray paint! I think the Decoart enamel will look awesome. 
Your cute bunnies are brightening up a wet day in BC.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Everything Doesn't Always Work Like it is Supposed To . . . *
> 
> With the five little bunny toys ready for their journey to the magazine for photography, my attention has turned back to finishing the box project that I worked on over the weekend. For those of you who missed, I used my new Chalky Finish Paint by DecoArt to transform this ugly wooden box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I liked about this box was that it had some cool hardware that added to the character. Not only did it have hinges and a latch, but also corner pieces and dress pieces besides.
> 
> My problem now though was that the hardware was all shiny silver, which I didn't feel went well with the new look of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly didn't seem to go with the theme of the box, and I didn't want to re-install it 'as is.'
> 
> I went to my computer and did a search as to how to rust metal pieces quickly. I thought that some rusty looking hardware would look rather nice with the crackle paint, distressed stencils and muted colors.
> 
> I came across several different posts from different places which had formulas for rusting metal pieces such as jingle bells very quickly. While the recipes varied slightly, they all seemed to have the consensus of using bleach, cider vinegar and salt. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I carefully mixed the concoction in a jar (as per instructions) and put the pieces in. They immediately began foaming up (which I thought looked promising) and continued to do so for the first day. I checked the jar periodically, as I didn't want it to explode or anything like that. The instructions said to "loosely" cover it, so I felt that allowing some air to escape periodically was probably a good idea. I gently stirred the contents from time to time, and with the mixture turning brown, I hoped that the job was getting done. It looked really gross and ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time frame on most of the different sources were all pretty much the same - I was to leave the metal pieces soak for about two days. This was tolerable for me because I had other things to do (the bunnies) so I was distracted and it didn't seem to be as much as a hardship for me to wait.
> 
> Yesterday morning marked the beginning of the third day and I had thought that certainly the reaction that I desired would have taken place by then. However, I was extremely disappointed when I took the pieces out of the jar, allowed them to air dry in as much sunlight as I could find (again - as per instructions) and the result were pieces that if anything, looked even shinier than when I began:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not happy.
> 
> So when we were out doing errands, we went to the three hardware stores in our little town to see if there was the possibility of finding anything that would remotely work with this box. As often happens, we came up empty.
> 
> I know that Lee Valley would have the pieces I would want, in the finish that I desired, but besides the fact that they no longer had free shipping, I didn't feel like spending $30 or more on hardware for this 're-purposed' box, as it would defeat the point of using it in the first place I would think.
> 
> I was discouraged, but I had an idea . . .
> 
> As most of you know, I am a DecoArt junkie. I have most (many - not ALL!) of their lines of paints in many, many different colors. They do have a line of paint called Gloss Enamels which adhere to many non-porous surfaces. You can even bake them for added adhesion and durability. I had a deep brown metallic color called "Rich Espresso" that I thought would look nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied the paint to the metal piece by using a deerfoot stippler brush and lightly pouncing the color on. this gave the paint more 'tooth' and made the surface look old and irregular - just the look I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the pieces dry for several hours, and then I put them into the oven to bake for 30 minutes at 325 degrees. when I took them out and allowed them to cool, I tried to scratch a corner of the paint off with my nail and it seemed like it stuck pretty darn good. Since the hardware from this box won't be handled much, I think it will do an adequate job.
> 
> I decided that even though it looked pretty good, I was going to apply another coat. I will do that today and will re-install the hardware and show finished pieces of the box tomorrow.
> 
> While it would have been nice to have the hardware rust as it was supposed to, or even find new hardware, as I said - it would have defeated the purpose of reusing this box. For the cost of one little bottle of paint (with much left over, as you could imagine) I think that this is a perfect solution.
> 
> Once again, I want to praise DecoArt for another awesome product. I know I recommend them a great deal, but they have an extensive variety of paints for so many applications and I always seem to have luck with their products. I also like the fact that they are all odorless and acrylic based, so there is no caustic smell. I can't say enough good about them.
> 
> Today the bunnies begin their journey to the magazine for photography for their article. I will finish up the box and then get started on the next project(s) that I am going to be working on. This was really a fun couple of days and I truly appreciate all the nice comments that you all sent me regarding these. It really makes it fun to design.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Design:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Painting Pattern*
> 
> These darling bunny silhouettes ornaments are fun and easy to do. Their vivid colors will certainly brighten up your day! You can use them as plant pokes, in wreaths, on an "all season" tree, or even as refrigerator magnets. While they would make wonderful Easter ornaments, they will certainly be a welcome site all through the spring and summer months! But watch out - we know how bunnies multiply! Before you know it you will have a whole house full of them!
> 
> This item includes the painting pattern (with cutting instructions) only. If you wish to order the wood kit (SLDPK211) or pattern & kit combo (SLDPS212) _


Yes, Anna - I did consider Tremclad paint - but I don't have a great spray area - especially in the winter when I can't go outdoors. I really didn't want to drape the tarp and smell the place here up if I could help it. So I tried the DecoArt Enamels and they seem to be sticking pretty good. No paint really "cures" for several days either so I am sure that they will harden completely later on. These are pieces that won't have a lot of contact and wear, so hopefully it will do OK for now. But the spray is a great alternative for those who have the means.

Cold and clear here in Nova Scotia. Not bad though. I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fin.*

I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .

I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!

I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .

I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.





































I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.

The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!










One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:










And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.



















I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.










I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:










I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!










It was quite a transformation!

My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!

I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.

I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.










I wish you all a happy, happy Friday! 

*Today's Featured Product*










SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Fin.*
> 
> I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .
> 
> I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!
> 
> I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .
> 
> I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.
> 
> The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a transformation!
> 
> My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!
> 
> I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Friday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


That is most certainly QUITE the transformation on that box!

It almost seems like you've done this before….. ;-)

Very good idea applying felt to the bottom - I have to remember that!

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fin.*
> 
> I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .
> 
> I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!
> 
> I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .
> 
> I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.
> 
> The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a transformation!
> 
> My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!
> 
> I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Friday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


Actually Bob - I haven't done it much! I was kind of feeling out these products as I went along. Sink or swim you would all see what would happened. Fortunately, everything was pretty smooth and as you see, the outcome was very positive. I know you can't "see" it, but the finish(es) on both types of paint are amazing. The outside of the box is a beautiful, soft ultra-matte finish and the inside of the box is a hard and easy-to-clean satin. Very durable for the inside. I don't expect any chipping or pitting will occur. I have used the Multi-Surface Satin paint on other small items and I can attest to its durability. I see now they are offering it in 8oz bottles (black and white only so far) and I am happy for this because it seems like a great "go-to" paint for basic projects. 

Thank you for your input. Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fin.*
> 
> I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .
> 
> I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!
> 
> I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .
> 
> I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.
> 
> The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a transformation!
> 
> My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!
> 
> I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Friday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


The hardware turned out beautifully Sheila. It really adds character to the box. I was looking back again over the process and admiring how your crackling came out so well. I did the crackle layer on my tote box last night and I need lots more practice! By the time I paint the rest of the decoration on, it will be passable and since it's just for me, I chalk it up to a learning experience. I like the effect and will keep perfecting the process 
Enjoy the day.


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Fin.*
> 
> I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .
> 
> I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!
> 
> I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .
> 
> I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.
> 
> The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a transformation!
> 
> My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!
> 
> I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Friday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


Your husband was probably right about this becoming a 'make work' project … but just look at the results! A lovely storage box you've created Sheila!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fin.*
> 
> I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .
> 
> I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!
> 
> I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .
> 
> I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.
> 
> The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a transformation!
> 
> My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!
> 
> I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Friday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


Anna - I found that using a THICK coat of crackle and a THICK coat of paint makes it really crack well. This is very unnatural for me, as I am referred to as a "light" painter. I also had to restrain myself and allow the crackle to dry enough before adding the light overcoat color. There were places where it was rather streaky (the clear crackle) and it looked as if it would NEVER dry, but I went and did something else and came back later. Then, when applying the cream colored top coat, I FULLY loaded the brush and quickly LAID the paint on top rather than back-and-forth brushing it. Even if I didn't get completely from one end to the other on a single stroke, I could re-load and pick up where I left off and as you can see it blended beautifully. There are no stopping and starting points evident and the finish is very even. Try going thicker on both the crackle medium AND the top coat and see if that helps. It takes a couple of times trying sometimes to find your comfort zone. 

Elaine - He likes it now. A LOT! LOL I love when he doubts me! It just makes me work harder to prove my point! 

Thank you both for your comments!
Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Fin.*
> 
> I made the best of yesterday and surprisingly got a bit accomplished. The five little bunnies are hippity-hopping their way to New Jersey to the offices of Creative Woodworks and Crafts to be photographed for their article. I lovingly packed them and their carrots up and I HOPE they all arrive safely. We shall see . . .
> 
> I also finished up the transformation of the "Ugly Box Project" that I started over the weekend. I want to emphasize that what is important when doing projects such as this is to be certain to allow ample time for the layers of paint, etc. to DRY PROPERLY! I am a bit embarrassed to tell you how many projects I have ruined by rushing the drying process or not allowing enough time for things to CURE. (I lost count!) I find that when doing projects of this nature, it is far best to do them along side another project so that you can be distracted and do other things and not just think of the task at hand. It makes it far easier to allow things the proper cure time and the results is much better. Trust me on this one!
> 
> I have lots of step-by-step pictures, so without further delay, here we go . . .
> 
> I re-installed the hardware on the box. While that sounds like a minor task, it actually took quite a while. The original hardware had round head Phillips screws and while I looked for some nice brass screws in my neighborhood, I was unable to locate them. I had used the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint on the faces of all the hardware pieces, and I allowed them to dry overnight AND baked them in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour to help harden and cure the paint. I am sure it will harden further over time, but I didn't want to scratch it up during the installation process. I used a brownish color (Rich Espresso) and a deer foot stippler brush to tap on the paint and give it a bit of texture. It looked pretty cool I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved all the hardware that came with this box! Remember folks - this was a SHIPPING box that was sent with a sub woofer speaker that Keith had bought a couple of years ago. This was just the packaging for the sub that was intended to be discarded. It is cool that a company would put so much into the packaging of a product.
> 
> The satin black inside of the box looked great I thought. The DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint looks just fabulous! It needed no sealer and dried to a beautiful and DURABLE satin finish. This will stand up to the use of the box nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't want to keep the same was the bottom of the box. The metal corners would cause it to scratch any surface that it would be on. (Not cool!) So I left the screws off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cut some black felt pads for the feet. I cut two for each corner and used the extra strong glue and a glue gun and glued the two layers of pads into place. I felt that the glue itself would also pad the bottom feet of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks very nice and very finished, and the bottom is now soft and won't scratch anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then wanted to touch up the tops of the screws, as they were still silver and bright. I daubed a bit of the DecoArt Gloss Enamel paint over each of the screws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add another coat of paint over the screws in another day or so, but for now, I think the box looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a transformation!
> 
> My only problem now is where to put it. I initially found it on the bottom of my bedroom closet floor and I thought that I would store my new Chalky Finish Paint in it there. But the box came out so cool looking, I don't want to put it away!
> 
> I also had news yesterday that these paints are available in CANADA! I have had so many people ask me about them this past week and I was thrilled to hear that they are being sold not only by Home Depot in the United States, but now by a company called Stockade here in Canada. Stockade has a great reputation and should serve you well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this little transformation. I had fun showing you. I love working with new products and I am very happy with the results of those that I used here. I think it is amazing what a little paint and some thought can do to make something ugly into something beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a happy, happy Friday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornaments by Keith Fenton


All very kool. That box really came out nicely.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Diversifying Your Skills*

Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.

I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.

I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.

Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.

Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.

A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.










They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!










After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.










I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.

Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .

It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.

I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.

(You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


Sheila, thank you for sharing Leldon's site! I really like the contrasting woods he uses on the word art signs. I have seen that before and for whatever reason it didn't strike me as it did this morning. Funny how that happens sometimes. The link to Brittany's site would not work for me. Enjoy kitty cuddling, drawing, rain and tea. A Winnie the Pooh blustery kind of day here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


Thanks, Candy! Leldon is really an amazing woodworker.

I tried the link to Brittany's blog and it worked for me. Perhaps a glitch on the email or on your side. Here it is again. I think you will really like the step-by-step process and her other blogs as well.

http://www.prettyhandygirl.com/2014/01/diy-aged-chippy-paint-technique.html#more-19390

See what happens.

Stay warm and have a fun day! 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


I have visited with Leldon at a number of scrolling get togethers and you won't find a nicer person.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


Must be my phone. I went to the laptop and both links worked just fine. Thanks!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


Yes - Leldon is a great guy - AND talented!  I am hoping to see him again in March at the show in Saratoga Springs. He is trying to make arrangements so he can make it and nothing would make me happier!

Candy - I am glad you got there. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


Two great websites there Sheila. Thanks for sharing. I think I've just whiled away an hour browsing through them!
Thank you for the advice on the crackling method. Next project I will work brushing thick layers of the crackle medium and paint. I like the effect.
A very wet day here on the Westcoast. 
Enjoy the evening.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


Thank you Sheila and everyone else. It's great to know that I have such a great friend like you Sheila! And I'm glad everyone else thinks I'm such a nice guy! I really try to help out when I can! And yes, these were awesome when Brittney finished them off! I'm usually the guy that says painting is bad, but the paint job really made these that much more better looking!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversifying Your Skills*
> 
> Since I am in the drawing stages of my next design, I don't have much to show you today. I hope to finish drawing today though, and perhaps I can even get to the saw and do some cutting.
> 
> I did however come across something that you all may be interested in seeing and I wanted to share it with you today.
> 
> I have spoken before of my dear friend Leldon. I have known Leldon since he was about 15 years old and I had met him at a scroll saw picnic. Like many others there, I was amazed at his talent and focus at such a young age. His interest and dedication towards woodworking along with his friendly and easy-going personality made him a favorite among the woodworking crowd and we became good friends.
> 
> Over the years, Leldon and I have remained in touch. We speak on the phone frequently and I am happy to refer anyone who is looking for finished woodworking projects to contact him. He has never let me down and customers are always happy with the quality of his work and his fair prices.
> 
> Leldon likes doing just about any type of woodworking. He does some part time specialty work for an establishment near his home called Southern Accents Architectural Antiques. Southern Accents salvages and restores beautiful antiques and replicas used in home decor.
> 
> A while back, Leldon was asked to cut some large corbels for a project. He used his scroll saw to do so and they turned out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were created for Brittany Bailey to use in her DIY blog called Pretty Handy Girl. In the blog, she transformed the corbels using some easy and fun faux finishing techniques. The results were amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the nice response that I received from my recent box transformation project, I thought that Brittany's blog would be of interested to woodworkers and painters alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often receive email from both woodworkers and painters who ask me tips on making a living through their craft. We all know that it is difficult to compete with cheap, mass-produced goods from China - especially when the economy is struggling. I find that if one is able to diversify and not be so specialized in offering one kind of service, it does increase your chances of finding success in doing something you love.
> 
> Home decor and renovations are some of the areas that are still going strong - even in a slow economy. People are more apt to upgrade or fix what they have rather than start over again and buying new, and by offering your special skills as either a wood cutter or painter for these types of projects, you may find yourselves with many new opportunities. It's something to think about . . .
> 
> It's raining and windy here in Nova Scotia and seems more like spring than winter. It is a good day to curl up with some tea and a kitty or two and finish my drawing.
> 
> I hope you have a beautiful Sunday.
> 
> (You can reach Leldon and see more of his work at Leldon's Scrollsawing on the web)


I think we all have better days when we have each other to share with. I know it may sound corny, but it is truly how I feel. My life would be quite different if I didn't have the friends that I made here with my blog and also my other friends that I made through woodworking. It is a joy to see others do well and fun to share in their successes.

It has been a warm and wet day here Anna. Is winter over already? Humm . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Because . . .*

A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.

I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.

I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.

Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.

I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.

I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.

But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.

So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."

The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.

So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:










You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.

I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.

Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.

Have a great Monday!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


This is way kool Sheila. It wouldn't hold my ice cream, but I really like the way you've constructed it. Way kool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


Thanks, Roger - that is one of Keith's creations. His baskets are really wonderful. 

Sheila


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


I like the slang "just cause"! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project you're creating.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


Thanks, Nancy. I hope you are feeling better! Been thinking about you! ((HUGS))

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


The ballerinas are going to look cool. It will be very interesting to see the finished product and how you finish them. Keith's basket looks great. I like the way you have included a featured product in the blog. 
I think Spring is on it's way! Mild and dry here today with the possibility of sun later in the week and up to 10 degrees. Yea!


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


They look great! I sympathize with the "too many ideas syndrome…"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Because . . .*
> 
> A while ago I had an idea for a pattern.
> 
> I don't remember exactly what triggered it, but I thought it would come out cool and I was thinking about it ever since. It's one of those patterns that I want to make for no particular reason other than to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if I am going in too many directions at one time. Then - sometimes only hours (or minutes) later on, I think of something else that I want to try or another new technique, theme or medium to work in and once again wish for more hours in the day.
> 
> Many of my designs are driven by deadlines, seasons and requests. In most ways that is a good thing, as it helps keep me on track and on a certain time table and helps me set and achieve my goals. But there are times when the projects that I am thinking about don't fit into these categories and I have trouble making the time for me to develop them. They go from year to year living only in my thoughts and sometimes it is frustrating because it just never seems to be the right time to make them into reality.
> 
> I don't usually believe in "New Year's Resolutions", but I do believe in setting goals for yourself no matter what time of year it is. When we bring in the new year, it may seem more significant because many view the new year as a time for starting fresh and making new commitments to ourselves to better our lives in some way.
> 
> I look at my past year and I am happy. Our little company continues to grow and we are doing well. We had some sad times throughout the year as well, but for the most part things moved in a positive direction and we are pleased with our progress.
> 
> But I do believe that part of being successful is to continually set higher goals for yourself and to keep challenging yourself to improve.
> 
> So with those thoughts in mind, I am working on this pattern "just because."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like it. I can think of probably ten or more new designs right off the bat that can fall into the "Just Because" category. They are patterns that I will do "for no other reason than because I want to." It won't matter to me if they really sell or not. They will be there for those who enjoy them. But the main reason I am making them is "just because" I like the idea. And that is good enough for me.
> 
> So here is a quick sneak preview of what I have drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they are dancers. They are going to be pretty cool though, as I have some nice ideas for them that I hope you will like.
> 
> I like my idea of "just because" designs. It will keep me from feeling as if I HAVE to do something for this reason or that (approaching holiday, magazine deadline, etc.) It will allow me to feel as if I am in control on those days when I feel that the company is taking over (all small business owners feel that way sometimes, I suspect) and it will remind me of the joy I find in doing my job.
> 
> Hopefully, you all will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Have a great Monday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket


Thank you both Anna and Philip. I have a couple of ideas for these little ballerinas and I plan to show them both ways. So far, so good . . . 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ballerinas*

I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.

As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.

We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.

At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.

Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.

In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.

In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."

There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:










They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.

I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome. 

For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:










I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:










The results was simple and beautiful, I think.

I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.

So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


Love the ballerinas. I love all the different poses. They are so graceful. The Glamour dust really pretties them up.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


Sheila, these turned out lovely. So easy to personalize, as well, to suit your favorite ballerina with hair, dress, shoe color. 'Just because' suits you well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


Thank you both Anna and Candy. I have a couple of different ideas for finishing them that I will be showing in the next day or so. I am really glad you girls like them. 

Sheila


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


Those are absolutely beautiful Sheila! You have captured all the graceful stations of ballet to perfection, and I know our ballerina daughter (in her youth) would have loved this whole set!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


Sheila,

Maybe you could offer the ballerinas in a larger size too. They would make lovely wall art for a young girl's room (and wouldn't be as difficult to cut).

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


I am glad you enjoy the ballerinas. Yes - they do open the door to so many applications! I can think of so many ways to finish them off and use them in other designs. I think I have opened a real Pandora's Box here!

Thank you for your nice words. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerinas*
> 
> I felt that I had a good and productive day yesterday. I tied up a lot of loose ends on the business side of things and then I was able to spend some time at the saw cutting out my newest project. That is always a pleasure for me to do.
> 
> As I showed in yesterday's entry, the next project that I was creating was a set of ballet dancers. I have always loved the ballet, and as most young girls did in my day, I took some lessons at the local park district in the city of Chicago. One of the advantages of living in the big city was that there were many park district programs available. We lived about six city blocks from a large park district (Gage Park) and along with many of my classmates, we signed up for several after school dance classes. All these classes were offered for free, and they included things like tap, ballet, jazz as well as gymnastics and other sports. I am sure many parents were happy to have the programs available, as it occupied us for the two hours or so between when school was over for the day and dinner time.
> 
> We loved the classes, and hurried to get home and change and walked up to the large field house complex where the classes were held. It was a great way to socialize with our friends, as well as have fun learning something new and kept us busy and out of trouble.
> 
> At the end of the year the park district held a gym show, which was kind of a recital and we all got to preform for the very full auditorium. This included full costumes and lights and was one of the highlights of our year, as we felt important and were eager to show off our new skills and steps we had learned throughout the season.
> 
> Those were fond memories for me. Back in the late sixties and seventies things were so different. As I look back now to those times, I think of all the wonderful programs that were offered through the park district. I don't know how many prima ballerinas came from those groups of children that went to those after school activities, but I do know that for myself, it introduced me to many wonderful things such as dancing, music, sewing and crafts as well as learning to get along with my peers and working together as a team. I am very grateful that the programs were available.
> 
> In any case, I found myself thinking back to those days when I was drawing these pretty little ballerinas. As I scoured through hundreds and hundreds of beautiful photographs of dancers, it rekindled my love of how beautiful and graceful the body could be. It also reminded me of how much athletic ability was necessary for them to appear so effortless in their movement. I deeply respect that.
> 
> In drawing my "Tiny Dancers" I tried to capture the fluidity of movement. I made these little girls so that they are approximately 4" in height. They are intended to be used as ornaments, sun catchers, magnets or anywhere else one would use a smaller piece such as this. I have some other ideas as well, but I thought that I would start here and create them "just because."
> 
> There are two versions of each pose, and a dozen different poses. The first version has the girls dressed in a classic ballet outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made from 3/16" curly hard maple. While they would also work in plywood, I will not be recommending that one attempts to create them using soft wood.
> 
> I think they are fairly easy to cut, with the only thing that I would call "delicate" on them being their hands. I found that at this small size, it was a bit challenging to make the hands look graceful and not like flippers. The only way to avoid that was to separate the thumbs from the rest of the hand and perhaps a finger or two. I admit that this was a little challenging to cut, but not impossible. Of the 24 girls I cut yesterday (48 hands) I didn't lose a single digit. Of course, if one is so inclined, they could easily cup the hands or simplify them if necessary for their own skill level. I am still wondering if I should do that and include an additional drawing on the pattern. Feedback on that issue is welcome.
> 
> For this version, I decided to use some light pastel colors to paint in their outfits and slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to make the outfit shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results was simple and beautiful, I think.
> 
> I have another idea for the other 12 girls. I will show that tomorrow, along with the rest of these. I think either as a set or individually, these will make a nice addition to my patterns. There are still many little ballerinas out there that would enjoy something like this for her room.
> 
> So that will be all for today. It is still warm, rainy and messy today here in Nova Scotia. Although I don't think we are done yet with the snow and cold, it certainly seems as if spring is on its way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD136 Layered Swan Trinket Box


I feel like I just went to the opera. I agree w/Elaine. You really captured all their movements.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Administration Duties*

Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)

I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.

I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.

I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.

I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.

We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!

I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Administration Duties*
> 
> Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)
> 
> I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.
> 
> I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.
> 
> I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.
> 
> I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.
> 
> We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!
> 
> I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


That looks like an awesome showcase Sheila! Now, if I could only get you to travel a little (OK, a lot) farther west! Will you be teaching the "same" class twice or different subjects? It's great when the instructor is as excited to teach as the students are to learn. Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Administration Duties*
> 
> Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)
> 
> I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.
> 
> I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.
> 
> I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.
> 
> I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.
> 
> We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!
> 
> I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


Hi, Candy:
It is a huge show with over 5000 people that attend every year. The class size is going to be very limited to the number of saws we will have available (under 10) so we are going to be teaching a beginner to intermediate class four times over. We are still figuring just the right project to teach, as it is sometimes difficult when there are many different skill levels at one time. But hopefully everyone will come away learning something from the class they took.

We ARE excited. I am sure you will hear much more about it before March. I hope you have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Administration Duties*
> 
> Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)
> 
> I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.
> 
> I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.
> 
> I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.
> 
> I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.
> 
> We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!
> 
> I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


Being a Louisville Cardinal fan, I really like this cardinal. Congrats on the classes. "Students" should learn a lot from you both.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Administration Duties*
> 
> Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)
> 
> I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.
> 
> I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.
> 
> I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.
> 
> I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.
> 
> We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!
> 
> I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


Thank you Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Administration Duties*
> 
> Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)
> 
> I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.
> 
> I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.
> 
> I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.
> 
> I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.
> 
> We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!
> 
> I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


My bucket list includes some of the great woodworking shows that take part in the East. It seems that they are much bigger and have more variety included than some of the shows here in the west. While there is some scroll sawing at the carving shows I attend, it is not as popular as it seems to be in the Eastern Canada and the US. One day…........
Enjoy your day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Administration Duties*
> 
> Today's post is going to be a short one. (I know - I ALWAYS say that!)
> 
> I awoke a bit early today and I want to take advantage of the day. Yesterday I didn't get to work on my ballerinas at all, as there were many other things that came up and before I knew it the day was gone.
> 
> I did get to do some scroll sawing yesterday. I had several orders for wood pieces and I was happy about that. I really like that side of the business because it gives me an excuse to get a little dusty and enjoy the process of creating wood pieces for painters. Being a painter myself, I try to take the utmost care in preparing the wood pieces for others to use. I know how I like MY own wood pieces to be, and I try to make the items I send the highest level of quality.
> 
> I think it was probably a good thing as well to step away from the project for a day or so. It gives me a little bit of a different perspective on it and I already have some other ideas for the ballerinas.
> 
> I did want to mention though that it is "official" and that Keith and I will be conducting several classes at the Northeastern Woodworker's Association Showcase that will be held on March 29th and 30th in Saratoga Springs, New York. You can read more about the showcase HERE.
> 
> We will be hosting four - three hour classes that will cover several techniques of scroll sawing. This is a 'hands-on' class, so everyone will be making a project while learning. I love teaching this way and look forward to seeing everyone and sharing information on scroll sawing. We are going to have a great time!
> 
> I should have more to show you regarding the project tomorrow. I look forward to getting lots done today with my early start.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday and hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK236 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Cardinal


Yes, it is difficult to get away sometimes. I really enjoyed when we did the woodworking show a couple of years ago though and I look forward to seeing people again this March. It will be a wonderful time I am sure. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Progress . . .*

Yesterday turned out to be another day that just got away from me, although I did accomplish quite a bit.

I spent most of the day writing the instructions for the Bunny Toy Replica project that I had shown last week. I find that as time goes on my woodworking skills are improving and I find better, easier ways to do things and I like to incorporate that into my projects. It is nice to know that I am still learning and improving.

The rest of the day I spent working on my little ballerina ornaments. I don't think I showed all of them the other day.










I added some pretty pastel paint to their outfits just to see how they would come out:










I still have another similar set that I am working on and hopefully I will make headway with that today. I will be doing that and continuing to write my instructions for the bunnies as well as writing the article on the re-purposed box I made last week.

It appears that this will be another short entry here today, as I want to get moving and start working. There just aren't enough hours in the day it seems. 

We are still experiencing spring-like weather here in Nova Scotia. It is rather wet and messy. Could it be that winter is over already?

I wonder . . .

I hope you all have a great day. Enjoy your Thursday!

*Today's Featured Project*










SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress . . .*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be another day that just got away from me, although I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> I spent most of the day writing the instructions for the Bunny Toy Replica project that I had shown last week. I find that as time goes on my woodworking skills are improving and I find better, easier ways to do things and I like to incorporate that into my projects. It is nice to know that I am still learning and improving.
> 
> The rest of the day I spent working on my little ballerina ornaments. I don't think I showed all of them the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some pretty pastel paint to their outfits just to see how they would come out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have another similar set that I am working on and hopefully I will make headway with that today. I will be doing that and continuing to write my instructions for the bunnies as well as writing the article on the re-purposed box I made last week.
> 
> It appears that this will be another short entry here today, as I want to get moving and start working. There just aren't enough hours in the day it seems.
> 
> We are still experiencing spring-like weather here in Nova Scotia. It is rather wet and messy. Could it be that winter is over already?
> 
> I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Enjoy your Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms


You're just a TRUE, died in the wool artist of the Nth Degree. Dedicated and loyal to Keith, and your company and magazine. Magnificent work Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress . . .*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be another day that just got away from me, although I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> I spent most of the day writing the instructions for the Bunny Toy Replica project that I had shown last week. I find that as time goes on my woodworking skills are improving and I find better, easier ways to do things and I like to incorporate that into my projects. It is nice to know that I am still learning and improving.
> 
> The rest of the day I spent working on my little ballerina ornaments. I don't think I showed all of them the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some pretty pastel paint to their outfits just to see how they would come out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have another similar set that I am working on and hopefully I will make headway with that today. I will be doing that and continuing to write my instructions for the bunnies as well as writing the article on the re-purposed box I made last week.
> 
> It appears that this will be another short entry here today, as I want to get moving and start working. There just aren't enough hours in the day it seems.
> 
> We are still experiencing spring-like weather here in Nova Scotia. It is rather wet and messy. Could it be that winter is over already?
> 
> I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Enjoy your Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms


Good morning Sheila. I like the colours on the ballerinas. I think this is one time that colour is essential. It adds to the grace of the ballerinas.
We are having beautiful sunny Spring weather here. I might even get out into the garden today and clean up the winter mess.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress . . .*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be another day that just got away from me, although I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> I spent most of the day writing the instructions for the Bunny Toy Replica project that I had shown last week. I find that as time goes on my woodworking skills are improving and I find better, easier ways to do things and I like to incorporate that into my projects. It is nice to know that I am still learning and improving.
> 
> The rest of the day I spent working on my little ballerina ornaments. I don't think I showed all of them the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some pretty pastel paint to their outfits just to see how they would come out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have another similar set that I am working on and hopefully I will make headway with that today. I will be doing that and continuing to write my instructions for the bunnies as well as writing the article on the re-purposed box I made last week.
> 
> It appears that this will be another short entry here today, as I want to get moving and start working. There just aren't enough hours in the day it seems.
> 
> We are still experiencing spring-like weather here in Nova Scotia. It is rather wet and messy. Could it be that winter is over already?
> 
> I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Enjoy your Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms


I think I seen one o them move.. They surely look alive to me.


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress . . .*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be another day that just got away from me, although I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> I spent most of the day writing the instructions for the Bunny Toy Replica project that I had shown last week. I find that as time goes on my woodworking skills are improving and I find better, easier ways to do things and I like to incorporate that into my projects. It is nice to know that I am still learning and improving.
> 
> The rest of the day I spent working on my little ballerina ornaments. I don't think I showed all of them the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some pretty pastel paint to their outfits just to see how they would come out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have another similar set that I am working on and hopefully I will make headway with that today. I will be doing that and continuing to write my instructions for the bunnies as well as writing the article on the re-purposed box I made last week.
> 
> It appears that this will be another short entry here today, as I want to get moving and start working. There just aren't enough hours in the day it seems.
> 
> We are still experiencing spring-like weather here in Nova Scotia. It is rather wet and messy. Could it be that winter is over already?
> 
> I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Enjoy your Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms


Hi Sheila:
I have not commented bout you projects lately, but I like the dancers and I have to agree with Celticscroller I like the colored ones best and they would be easy for a non artist to paint.
Are you turning them into patterns or what? What are you using for material?
Good Job


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress . . .*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be another day that just got away from me, although I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> I spent most of the day writing the instructions for the Bunny Toy Replica project that I had shown last week. I find that as time goes on my woodworking skills are improving and I find better, easier ways to do things and I like to incorporate that into my projects. It is nice to know that I am still learning and improving.
> 
> The rest of the day I spent working on my little ballerina ornaments. I don't think I showed all of them the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some pretty pastel paint to their outfits just to see how they would come out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have another similar set that I am working on and hopefully I will make headway with that today. I will be doing that and continuing to write my instructions for the bunnies as well as writing the article on the re-purposed box I made last week.
> 
> It appears that this will be another short entry here today, as I want to get moving and start working. There just aren't enough hours in the day it seems.
> 
> We are still experiencing spring-like weather here in Nova Scotia. It is rather wet and messy. Could it be that winter is over already?
> 
> I wonder . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Enjoy your Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms


Thank you all! They are delicate, but fun! I worked on them more and have the "other" version done that you can see in the next blog post. So far, so good.

They will be both woodworking patterns and now painting patterns also (I have had so many requests for painting patterns on them, I need to do this as well!) So I have my work cut out for me in the next several days. 

It is nice to see such a positive response - especially on a 'just because' project. 

Stay tuned . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Tiny Dancers*

I am running late with my blog this morning. It isn't because I was being lazy or slept late - actually it was quite the contrary, as I awoke at around 4:30 this morning and starting working - but it is because I was getting a great deal done and didn't want to stop. But I glanced up at the clock and see that it is after 8:30 now and time for me to report in. So here we go . . . we will do this quickly . . .

I had another wonderful and productive day yesterday. I worked on finishing up the little ballerina dancer ornaments for the scroll sawyers to cut. I had mentioned in my previous posts that I had (once again) made two versions of the dancers so that my customers would have options as to how they would finish them.

The first option is to leave them as silhouettes and allow the natural beauty of the wood show through. I liked this idea, but I thought I would add a little "something" to make them look nice. I did a very simple (no shading or highlighting) painting of their outfits and shoes with solid colors of paint, and then added a layer or two of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some glitz. I think they looked amazing:










The group of them altogether looks even more stunning:



















That would have probably been good. But me being me just wasn't happy with leaving it at that. I had another idea. I thought if I made the silhouettes without the skirts:










Then I could add some dimension and interest to the ornaments by making little tulle skirts:










My problem, and what took so much time this morning, was that it has been very difficult to get the photographs right. the ballerinas look so nice and fluffy, but their little skirts are getting lost on the white background if I make the photos bright how they should be.



















So you all know what I will be doing today . . . (re-shooting photos!)

I am sure it will be worth it though, as these little dancers are going to look amazing! I played with them yesterday and I figured out hot to delicately hang them from their heads/foot so they balance perfectly:



















I had to drill into the top with a tiny bit and bury a small knot form the thin gold metallic hanger with a pin. But once I got going, it wasn't difficult at all.

I have had many, many emails from those of you who are interested in this as not only a scroll saw pattern, but as a painting pattern and offering the wood pieces as well. I believe that I am going to spend the weekend doing just that - making it into a painting pattern. I may have to make it slightly larger in order to do so, but I think they will be just as nice.

So it is off to do that today. I hope you enjoy seeing them and hopefully by tomorrow I will have some better pictures of the group with the tulle skirts.

Have a wonderful Friday! 
*
Today's Featured Product*










SLDK338 Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Tiny Dancers*
> 
> I am running late with my blog this morning. It isn't because I was being lazy or slept late - actually it was quite the contrary, as I awoke at around 4:30 this morning and starting working - but it is because I was getting a great deal done and didn't want to stop. But I glanced up at the clock and see that it is after 8:30 now and time for me to report in. So here we go . . . we will do this quickly . . .
> 
> I had another wonderful and productive day yesterday. I worked on finishing up the little ballerina dancer ornaments for the scroll sawyers to cut. I had mentioned in my previous posts that I had (once again) made two versions of the dancers so that my customers would have options as to how they would finish them.
> 
> The first option is to leave them as silhouettes and allow the natural beauty of the wood show through. I liked this idea, but I thought I would add a little "something" to make them look nice. I did a very simple (no shading or highlighting) painting of their outfits and shoes with solid colors of paint, and then added a layer or two of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some glitz. I think they looked amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group of them altogether looks even more stunning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have probably been good. But me being me just wasn't happy with leaving it at that. I had another idea. I thought if I made the silhouettes without the skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I could add some dimension and interest to the ornaments by making little tulle skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, and what took so much time this morning, was that it has been very difficult to get the photographs right. the ballerinas look so nice and fluffy, but their little skirts are getting lost on the white background if I make the photos bright how they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you all know what I will be doing today . . . (re-shooting photos!)
> 
> I am sure it will be worth it though, as these little dancers are going to look amazing! I played with them yesterday and I figured out hot to delicately hang them from their heads/foot so they balance perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drill into the top with a tiny bit and bury a small knot form the thin gold metallic hanger with a pin. But once I got going, it wasn't difficult at all.
> 
> I have had many, many emails from those of you who are interested in this as not only a scroll saw pattern, but as a painting pattern and offering the wood pieces as well. I believe that I am going to spend the weekend doing just that - making it into a painting pattern. I may have to make it slightly larger in order to do so, but I think they will be just as nice.
> 
> So it is off to do that today. I hope you enjoy seeing them and hopefully by tomorrow I will have some better pictures of the group with the tulle skirts.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK338 Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques


Hmmmm…....... which set do i like best? They are both beautiful but my personal choice would be the painted set. There is a beautiful gracefulness about this set that I really like. A wonderful gift for the budding ballerinas in any grandparents' or parents' life.

Spring is definitely in the air here. Got rid of all the winter weeds in the garden yesterday and now the Spring flowers have lots of room to grow.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Tiny Dancers*
> 
> I am running late with my blog this morning. It isn't because I was being lazy or slept late - actually it was quite the contrary, as I awoke at around 4:30 this morning and starting working - but it is because I was getting a great deal done and didn't want to stop. But I glanced up at the clock and see that it is after 8:30 now and time for me to report in. So here we go . . . we will do this quickly . . .
> 
> I had another wonderful and productive day yesterday. I worked on finishing up the little ballerina dancer ornaments for the scroll sawyers to cut. I had mentioned in my previous posts that I had (once again) made two versions of the dancers so that my customers would have options as to how they would finish them.
> 
> The first option is to leave them as silhouettes and allow the natural beauty of the wood show through. I liked this idea, but I thought I would add a little "something" to make them look nice. I did a very simple (no shading or highlighting) painting of their outfits and shoes with solid colors of paint, and then added a layer or two of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some glitz. I think they looked amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group of them altogether looks even more stunning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have probably been good. But me being me just wasn't happy with leaving it at that. I had another idea. I thought if I made the silhouettes without the skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I could add some dimension and interest to the ornaments by making little tulle skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, and what took so much time this morning, was that it has been very difficult to get the photographs right. the ballerinas look so nice and fluffy, but their little skirts are getting lost on the white background if I make the photos bright how they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you all know what I will be doing today . . . (re-shooting photos!)
> 
> I am sure it will be worth it though, as these little dancers are going to look amazing! I played with them yesterday and I figured out hot to delicately hang them from their heads/foot so they balance perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drill into the top with a tiny bit and bury a small knot form the thin gold metallic hanger with a pin. But once I got going, it wasn't difficult at all.
> 
> I have had many, many emails from those of you who are interested in this as not only a scroll saw pattern, but as a painting pattern and offering the wood pieces as well. I believe that I am going to spend the weekend doing just that - making it into a painting pattern. I may have to make it slightly larger in order to do so, but I think they will be just as nice.
> 
> So it is off to do that today. I hope you enjoy seeing them and hopefully by tomorrow I will have some better pictures of the group with the tulle skirts.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK338 Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques


I still say they're real… I like the sign also.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Tiny Dancers*
> 
> I am running late with my blog this morning. It isn't because I was being lazy or slept late - actually it was quite the contrary, as I awoke at around 4:30 this morning and starting working - but it is because I was getting a great deal done and didn't want to stop. But I glanced up at the clock and see that it is after 8:30 now and time for me to report in. So here we go . . . we will do this quickly . . .
> 
> I had another wonderful and productive day yesterday. I worked on finishing up the little ballerina dancer ornaments for the scroll sawyers to cut. I had mentioned in my previous posts that I had (once again) made two versions of the dancers so that my customers would have options as to how they would finish them.
> 
> The first option is to leave them as silhouettes and allow the natural beauty of the wood show through. I liked this idea, but I thought I would add a little "something" to make them look nice. I did a very simple (no shading or highlighting) painting of their outfits and shoes with solid colors of paint, and then added a layer or two of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some glitz. I think they looked amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group of them altogether looks even more stunning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have probably been good. But me being me just wasn't happy with leaving it at that. I had another idea. I thought if I made the silhouettes without the skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I could add some dimension and interest to the ornaments by making little tulle skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, and what took so much time this morning, was that it has been very difficult to get the photographs right. the ballerinas look so nice and fluffy, but their little skirts are getting lost on the white background if I make the photos bright how they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you all know what I will be doing today . . . (re-shooting photos!)
> 
> I am sure it will be worth it though, as these little dancers are going to look amazing! I played with them yesterday and I figured out hot to delicately hang them from their heads/foot so they balance perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drill into the top with a tiny bit and bury a small knot form the thin gold metallic hanger with a pin. But once I got going, it wasn't difficult at all.
> 
> I have had many, many emails from those of you who are interested in this as not only a scroll saw pattern, but as a painting pattern and offering the wood pieces as well. I believe that I am going to spend the weekend doing just that - making it into a painting pattern. I may have to make it slightly larger in order to do so, but I think they will be just as nice.
> 
> So it is off to do that today. I hope you enjoy seeing them and hopefully by tomorrow I will have some better pictures of the group with the tulle skirts.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK338 Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques


My 10 year old daughter would love these! How do I order a pattern from you? I just bought her a scroll saw and hope to give it to her in a couple of weeks and this would be a great incentive for her to practice scrolling. I like the idea of adding fabric or other materials as this is right up Lauren's alley and creativity.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tiny Dancers*
> 
> I am running late with my blog this morning. It isn't because I was being lazy or slept late - actually it was quite the contrary, as I awoke at around 4:30 this morning and starting working - but it is because I was getting a great deal done and didn't want to stop. But I glanced up at the clock and see that it is after 8:30 now and time for me to report in. So here we go . . . we will do this quickly . . .
> 
> I had another wonderful and productive day yesterday. I worked on finishing up the little ballerina dancer ornaments for the scroll sawyers to cut. I had mentioned in my previous posts that I had (once again) made two versions of the dancers so that my customers would have options as to how they would finish them.
> 
> The first option is to leave them as silhouettes and allow the natural beauty of the wood show through. I liked this idea, but I thought I would add a little "something" to make them look nice. I did a very simple (no shading or highlighting) painting of their outfits and shoes with solid colors of paint, and then added a layer or two of DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint for some glitz. I think they looked amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group of them altogether looks even more stunning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have probably been good. But me being me just wasn't happy with leaving it at that. I had another idea. I thought if I made the silhouettes without the skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I could add some dimension and interest to the ornaments by making little tulle skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, and what took so much time this morning, was that it has been very difficult to get the photographs right. the ballerinas look so nice and fluffy, but their little skirts are getting lost on the white background if I make the photos bright how they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you all know what I will be doing today . . . (re-shooting photos!)
> 
> I am sure it will be worth it though, as these little dancers are going to look amazing! I played with them yesterday and I figured out hot to delicately hang them from their heads/foot so they balance perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drill into the top with a tiny bit and bury a small knot form the thin gold metallic hanger with a pin. But once I got going, it wasn't difficult at all.
> 
> I have had many, many emails from those of you who are interested in this as not only a scroll saw pattern, but as a painting pattern and offering the wood pieces as well. I believe that I am going to spend the weekend doing just that - making it into a painting pattern. I may have to make it slightly larger in order to do so, but I think they will be just as nice.
> 
> So it is off to do that today. I hope you enjoy seeing them and hopefully by tomorrow I will have some better pictures of the group with the tulle skirts.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK338 Set of Family, Forever & Always Plaques


Good morning everyone! Thank you for your comments. I am glad you like both versions of the ballerinas and I will be putting them on my site by the beginning of next week. I am working on the pattern packet this weekend and will have them on the site early next week.

Mark - you can go to this link:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list

and join my mailing list. I only mail out one or two newsletters per month, and I don't share your information with anyone else. The newsletter introduces all of our new designs that are available as well as some special offers to subscribers only.

You can always just follow the blog here as well, as I usually talk about when my new designs are going to be released.

Anna - it has been very spring-like here as well, but they are calling for -8 on Monday so we will be back to winter. The snow is just about completely melted though so it is time for a little more I think.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fine Tuning*

Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.

After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.

I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.

Below you can see the difference:










While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:



















NOW I am happy! 

Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.

Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.

Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.

What to do about that . . . ?

I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.

Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.

It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.

Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!










I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!

Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:










I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.

In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.

I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working. 

I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


very nice sheila
they truly come alive

i think you have a winner here


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Thank you David! To me, it isn't just drawing the silhouettes, it is documenting and teaching the process of successfully making them into ornaments. The response on these has been tremendous. For a "just because" pattern, I think they will do well. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


This is like a live performance.. Very awesome, Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


I love the way you walk us through your thought processes on these projects Sheila! My hands started shaking just thinking about drilling those tiny holes in the finished projects. Looking at the new ones with tulle skirts I wonder about taking one of the originals and painting (I can't believe I am writing this) the skirt portion black and THEN putting the tulle over that. It would then not be so dependant on the background, maybe? Anyway, lovely little dancers you have created here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Thank you both!

Yes, Candy - that is certainly an option. I did want ONE set that had NO paint on it because some woodworkers don't want any paint at all. Something for everyone, I say!

I am also planning to make a set of Damask plaques with the ballerina silhouettes in the near future, but I have to finish these up first!

No rest for the wicked! (I must be REALLY wicked! LOL)

Thank you again! I am glad you appreciate the process. 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Interesting as usual but are you going to put these in the adult section. Topless ballerinas are new. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


They are wearing unitards, Kepy. (That is what MY imagination sees!) You envision them how you like. 

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Sheila -

Would it work/ be easier to cut a slit in the edge of the piece to slide the string in?

Beautiful work!

Steve


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Ah yes, the black background brings out the detail a lot better and shows off the grace of this set. Now I don't know which is my favourite set!
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Hi, Anna and Steve! 
Steve - the slit would still interfere with the flow of the piece I think. But that is OK - I just cut four sets on 1/8" BB plywood and was easily able to drill 1/16" holes into them without trouble. All it took was a little concentration. I think it is worth the extra effort. 

I am glad you like them Anna. I am working on the painted set today. 

Sheila


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Sheila, they are looking good. I dis like to say it, but I still like the painted ones with the glitter paint best. I guess I am not a lace type person.
What wood are you using? What is the thickness of the wood? What kind of saw blade are you using? Will all this information come with the patterns? Do you have any idea when the patterns will be ready for sale?
I am sorry I am asking so many questions, but I have little experience scroll sawing thin material. I am looking forward to making a couple of sets or more for my granddaughters.
Thank You


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Fine Tuning*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by faster than usual. I had so many wonderful things to work on that even though I got an earlier-than-usual start, it seemed before I knew it time had slipped by me and it was dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> After I posted my blog here yesterday, I found I wasn't really satisfied with the photographs of the little ballerinas that were wearing the tulle skirts. The pictures (while clear) seemed to have not shown the skirts very well at all.
> 
> I decided to take a step backwards and try some different lighting and backgrounds and see what would work best with them. After several different combinations, I found that using a black background and natural light did the best job showing the fine detail.
> 
> Below you can see the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the skit is still whispy, you can see it much better on the black back drop than the white. It took me a great deal of time to re-photograph and adjust all 12 ornaments, but I feel the final effort was well worth it, as it does a much better job of showing the pieces as they truly look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I am happy!
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that I do this type of thing all the time. If I see a better way to do things or even if I just THINK of a better way, then I stop and do things over.
> 
> Yes - it takes a lot of time. And YES - it slows me down a bit. But I do believe that this is all part of the TEACHING and LEARNING process that we are a part of, and I find myself playing BOTH parts - teacher and student - when creating new projects such as these. In the end, we all win because (hopefully) others will learn from my mistakes and experiences and their own journey may be a little easier.
> 
> Another issue that I wanted to discuss in a little more detail today was the issue of adding a hanger to these beautifully delicate ornaments. Something about me didn't like the idea of drilling directly into the side of the heads of these graceful creatures. I think it would have truly ruined the look of them. But one of the main functions of these pieces was to be used as ornaments, in which they required some type of hanger or hanging cords.
> 
> What to do about that . . . ?
> 
> I considered making a very, very small hole and threading thin fishing line through. At least that wouldn't be too noticeable. But it still left me with the ill feeling of drilling through their faces and the thought of it made me cringe.
> 
> Another thought was to drill through their extended hands, but their arms and hands were so delicate that I felt that they would certainly break. I came to the conclusion that the best way to hang them was to bore a hole vertically into their heads. This way it would not be seen or interfere with how they looked.
> 
> It would have been much better if this brilliant idea had come to me BEFORE I had cut them out, as it is MUCH easier to drill prior to cutting the delicate pieces. But alas - I did not and now I had to take the risk of drilling 1/16" holes through 1/8" rounded surfaces without breaking through the sides.
> 
> Long story short - I was 100% SUCCESSFUL in my efforts! (YAY ME!!!) Not ONE blow out from the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this wonderful, thin gold cord that I got from a place called Home Sew that is 1/32" thick and is a WONDERFUL choice for ornament hangers. It only costs $3.75 per 100 yards and is thin and beautiful and fits into these holes perfectly. You can get the cord HERE. I just knot the loop, pulling tightly to make the knot as small as possible, trim the ends, drag it through a small puddle of glue, and push it into the hole with the end of a toothpick or pin. There you have it!
> 
> Only one of the ballerinas needed to be drilled other than the head because of her positioning, but I was able to drill her foot just as successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it makes a beautiful difference in the presentation of these ornaments.
> 
> In any case, I have a full plate of work to do today. I have decided (after many requests) that I am going to develop this pattern into a full painting pattern as well (not the simple painting I showed here, but shading and highlighting for the painters) and offer the wood kit of these ornaments. I think they will be enjoyed by many people this way and it will be fun to do.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and encouragement on my projects. I have been really working hard and I do read them all throughout the day. I have been waiting until evening or morning to respond however, because otherwise I am typing all day instead of working.
> 
> I wish you all a fun Saturday and a beautiful weekend! Thank you all again for your support in my journey!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD372 - 12 Conversation Heart Fretwork Ornaments


Love them!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Color My World*

Today's blog will be quick and to the point. I awoke a bit early this morning and I am eager to get to work and (hopefully) finish up painting my little ballerinas.

I had many requests from my painters that follow me to make the ballerina scroll saw pattern into a painting pattern. While the thought of cutting many of these little girls for production was a little bit intimidating, I feel that I am up for the challenge and didn't need very much persuasion. It would just take a little longer than usual for cutting production pieces because I would have to slow down on the delicate hands, but I felt up to the task and eager to see how they would look fully painted.

There would also be the issue of the hanger that I discussed in yesterday's post. But I have had a lot of success with drilling into 1/8" birch in the past and with a little concentration it would all be fine.

I set up and cut out four sets of ballerinas. Things went well and without a hitch. I took my time and I was pleased with the outcome. I was even able to drill all 48 of them cleanly without any errors:










I used a 1/16" brad point drill bit and I was relaxed and patient and let the bit do the work. There wasn't a lot of room for error, but it all worked out well. I expect in the process I may lose a piece from time to time, but I suppose that will just have to go with the territory. If anything, making several of these will sharpen my drilling skills.

I had some other cutting to do as well for an exchange that I am participating in, and I thought I would do that as long as I was at the saw. By the time everything was sanded and ready to paint, it was dinner time.

I did get some painting done after supper, and so far I am very pleased with the results.

Here are pictures of the first two ballerinas:



















I kept the painting simple, and I think they are going to look beautiful. I plan on painting each of the 12 dancers in a different color scheme so people can mix or match them how they like. You can barely see, but they will all have DecoArt's beautiful Glamour Dust paint to give them an lovely shimmer:










In person, it looks like she is coated with sugar and looks just stunning.

I am going to offer the pattern along with the pre-cut pieces for these dancers. They are about 5" tall and will also come pre-drilled and with the gold cord for hanging them, if desired. If they are not to be hung as ornaments, a little filler in the tiny hole will fix them up perfectly for magnets, to add on picture frames, or for any other application.

I hope that everyone likes them. I am going to close here because I can't wait to get to them. I really do appreciate all the positive response I have had with them. You all know how to make my job even more fun!

Have a wonderful Sunday! 

*Today's Featured Product*










SLDK206 Self-Framing Filigree Heart Plaque


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Color My World*
> 
> Today's blog will be quick and to the point. I awoke a bit early this morning and I am eager to get to work and (hopefully) finish up painting my little ballerinas.
> 
> I had many requests from my painters that follow me to make the ballerina scroll saw pattern into a painting pattern. While the thought of cutting many of these little girls for production was a little bit intimidating, I feel that I am up for the challenge and didn't need very much persuasion. It would just take a little longer than usual for cutting production pieces because I would have to slow down on the delicate hands, but I felt up to the task and eager to see how they would look fully painted.
> 
> There would also be the issue of the hanger that I discussed in yesterday's post. But I have had a lot of success with drilling into 1/8" birch in the past and with a little concentration it would all be fine.
> 
> I set up and cut out four sets of ballerinas. Things went well and without a hitch. I took my time and I was pleased with the outcome. I was even able to drill all 48 of them cleanly without any errors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 1/16" brad point drill bit and I was relaxed and patient and let the bit do the work. There wasn't a lot of room for error, but it all worked out well. I expect in the process I may lose a piece from time to time, but I suppose that will just have to go with the territory. If anything, making several of these will sharpen my drilling skills.
> 
> I had some other cutting to do as well for an exchange that I am participating in, and I thought I would do that as long as I was at the saw. By the time everything was sanded and ready to paint, it was dinner time.
> 
> I did get some painting done after supper, and so far I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> Here are pictures of the first two ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept the painting simple, and I think they are going to look beautiful. I plan on painting each of the 12 dancers in a different color scheme so people can mix or match them how they like. You can barely see, but they will all have DecoArt's beautiful Glamour Dust paint to give them an lovely shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person, it looks like she is coated with sugar and looks just stunning.
> 
> I am going to offer the pattern along with the pre-cut pieces for these dancers. They are about 5" tall and will also come pre-drilled and with the gold cord for hanging them, if desired. If they are not to be hung as ornaments, a little filler in the tiny hole will fix them up perfectly for magnets, to add on picture frames, or for any other application.
> 
> I hope that everyone likes them. I am going to close here because I can't wait to get to them. I really do appreciate all the positive response I have had with them. You all know how to make my job even more fun!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK206 Self-Framing Filigree Heart Plaque


Always super fine cuts. I still say those ballerinas are real.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Color My World*
> 
> Today's blog will be quick and to the point. I awoke a bit early this morning and I am eager to get to work and (hopefully) finish up painting my little ballerinas.
> 
> I had many requests from my painters that follow me to make the ballerina scroll saw pattern into a painting pattern. While the thought of cutting many of these little girls for production was a little bit intimidating, I feel that I am up for the challenge and didn't need very much persuasion. It would just take a little longer than usual for cutting production pieces because I would have to slow down on the delicate hands, but I felt up to the task and eager to see how they would look fully painted.
> 
> There would also be the issue of the hanger that I discussed in yesterday's post. But I have had a lot of success with drilling into 1/8" birch in the past and with a little concentration it would all be fine.
> 
> I set up and cut out four sets of ballerinas. Things went well and without a hitch. I took my time and I was pleased with the outcome. I was even able to drill all 48 of them cleanly without any errors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 1/16" brad point drill bit and I was relaxed and patient and let the bit do the work. There wasn't a lot of room for error, but it all worked out well. I expect in the process I may lose a piece from time to time, but I suppose that will just have to go with the territory. If anything, making several of these will sharpen my drilling skills.
> 
> I had some other cutting to do as well for an exchange that I am participating in, and I thought I would do that as long as I was at the saw. By the time everything was sanded and ready to paint, it was dinner time.
> 
> I did get some painting done after supper, and so far I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> Here are pictures of the first two ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept the painting simple, and I think they are going to look beautiful. I plan on painting each of the 12 dancers in a different color scheme so people can mix or match them how they like. You can barely see, but they will all have DecoArt's beautiful Glamour Dust paint to give them an lovely shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person, it looks like she is coated with sugar and looks just stunning.
> 
> I am going to offer the pattern along with the pre-cut pieces for these dancers. They are about 5" tall and will also come pre-drilled and with the gold cord for hanging them, if desired. If they are not to be hung as ornaments, a little filler in the tiny hole will fix them up perfectly for magnets, to add on picture frames, or for any other application.
> 
> I hope that everyone likes them. I am going to close here because I can't wait to get to them. I really do appreciate all the positive response I have had with them. You all know how to make my job even more fun!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK206 Self-Framing Filigree Heart Plaque


Thank you Roger! I hope you have a fabulous Sunday! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Color My World*
> 
> Today's blog will be quick and to the point. I awoke a bit early this morning and I am eager to get to work and (hopefully) finish up painting my little ballerinas.
> 
> I had many requests from my painters that follow me to make the ballerina scroll saw pattern into a painting pattern. While the thought of cutting many of these little girls for production was a little bit intimidating, I feel that I am up for the challenge and didn't need very much persuasion. It would just take a little longer than usual for cutting production pieces because I would have to slow down on the delicate hands, but I felt up to the task and eager to see how they would look fully painted.
> 
> There would also be the issue of the hanger that I discussed in yesterday's post. But I have had a lot of success with drilling into 1/8" birch in the past and with a little concentration it would all be fine.
> 
> I set up and cut out four sets of ballerinas. Things went well and without a hitch. I took my time and I was pleased with the outcome. I was even able to drill all 48 of them cleanly without any errors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 1/16" brad point drill bit and I was relaxed and patient and let the bit do the work. There wasn't a lot of room for error, but it all worked out well. I expect in the process I may lose a piece from time to time, but I suppose that will just have to go with the territory. If anything, making several of these will sharpen my drilling skills.
> 
> I had some other cutting to do as well for an exchange that I am participating in, and I thought I would do that as long as I was at the saw. By the time everything was sanded and ready to paint, it was dinner time.
> 
> I did get some painting done after supper, and so far I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> Here are pictures of the first two ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept the painting simple, and I think they are going to look beautiful. I plan on painting each of the 12 dancers in a different color scheme so people can mix or match them how they like. You can barely see, but they will all have DecoArt's beautiful Glamour Dust paint to give them an lovely shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person, it looks like she is coated with sugar and looks just stunning.
> 
> I am going to offer the pattern along with the pre-cut pieces for these dancers. They are about 5" tall and will also come pre-drilled and with the gold cord for hanging them, if desired. If they are not to be hung as ornaments, a little filler in the tiny hole will fix them up perfectly for magnets, to add on picture frames, or for any other application.
> 
> I hope that everyone likes them. I am going to close here because I can't wait to get to them. I really do appreciate all the positive response I have had with them. You all know how to make my job even more fun!
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK206 Self-Framing Filigree Heart Plaque


Beautiful! Your shading is so soft and delicate. I can feel the fabric!
Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Pretty Maids All in a Row*

What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!

Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.

What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.

Lucky me!

I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'

Or is it? . . .

In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.

I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!

With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:





































Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:










I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.

As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.

I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.

The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.

I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.

I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.

So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.

It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.

So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.

Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.

Have a fabulous Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


These flutter just like real people, I'm just sayin. Every movement has such meaning and grace. Very awesome Sheila, very beautiful


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


Thank you Roger! You have been cheering me all along and I truly appreciate your kind words! 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


I guess you don't need any more cheering on, but these are Beautiful Pieces Sheila; as Roger said, they're so vibrant and alive…
Isn't it Grand, when you make something for your own heart's content and enjoyment, and everyone else enjoys it just as much?!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


In a previous post you showed the Glamour Dust clearly. WOW, what great opportunities for both scrollers and painters alike. Not being critical, just a remark. But, as a non artist, on your previous close-up, I would have expected to see a curl to define the nose at the lip, a dot for an eye, and maybe a touch of rouge on the cheeks. However, the purchaser can paint to their satisfaction.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


You do excellent work Sheila. These don't fit in my work but would make a beautiful mobile to hang in a little girls room. I don't have any little girls in my family.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


Thank you all very much. It IS very satisfying to do something that I love and have others like it as well.

Russell - I am never offended with thoughts or comments. Especially in art - each has their own idea of what is to be. 
As far as the facial features go - I did greatly weigh which avenue to take with the painting. Remember - the ballerina's heads are about the size of my baby finger nail. I wanted this pattern to be something that most painters (even those who were new to painting) would be able to successfully recreate without much difficulty. Painting facial features is somewhat difficult. Painting small facial features is even harder. I tried on purpose to keep them as simple as I can, yet still give them an elegant feel. The brush I used for the wispy eyes, nose and lips had about three hairs in it. Anything more than a quick sweep and it looked blobbed on and would ruin it. I am hoping that most will be able to make these faces look decent with this quick design. Of course, as the pieces get larger there will be more details added. Or as you stated - the customer can put their own twist on it.

Thanks so much for your comments. They are always insightful and help me do better next time. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


I like Kepy's idea of a mobile. These would look great in any girl's bedroom. The black background really pops out the colour and detail. They do look so alive. I can visualize them dancing on stage!
Another week or so and I'll be able to get back in my workshop if this weather keeps up like this - springlike!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


Thank you Anna! I hope you get back to your shop soon. Winter is returning here to Nova Scotia as snow is falling as I write. We are supposed to get much colder temperatures as well.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Pretty Maids All in a Row*
> 
> What a wonderfully busy day I had yesterday!
> 
> Even though I arose early (just after 4:30) I got to work right away and remained focused for pretty much the entire day. I was excited about seeing my twelve little ballerina ornaments come to life as I painted them in one by one.
> 
> What started out last week as a "just because" pattern has quickly turned into something that will be quite significant for me. Apparently I am not the only one who enjoys ballerinas, and as it turns out there don't seem to be many available patterns in either the decorative painting sector or the scroll sawing sector of the crafting world.
> 
> Lucky me!
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time that I had so much interest and anticipation from people with one of my patterns. As a designer, it is truly thrilling to have so many cheering me on and encouraging me to continue. With working here on my own, I find that I often draw on the support of the many people I reach both here through my blog as well as on the forums and on Facebook. It isn't as if I am reporting into an office and discussing the projects with my colleagues and associates, as would occur in a 'regular job.'
> 
> Or is it? . . .
> 
> In any case, as I posted each finished dancer to my Tole Painting Facebook page as she was finished, I received amazing feedback and enthusiasm from the onlookers. I felt as if I had my own cheering section and even though in the end I was rather tired, I continued on - not wanting to disappoint. It was an incredibly exhilarating way to work and create and it made me want to strive to do even better.
> 
> I truly thank everyone not only on that forum, but ALL of my friends who read and comment throughout the day. Your motivation is something that to me is immeasurable!
> 
> With that said, I will present my twelve pretty little ballerinas - a painted up in bright and beautiful colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't really see the DecoArt Glamour Dust that is applied to the dresses and shoes. It makes each of them look like they are coated with sugar candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of them and I think they came out beautiful. They are even nicer than I pictured them in my mind.
> 
> As always - there is a method to my madness regarding colors. I decided to paint these in a dozen different colors schemes, so that my customers can mix and match. The basic dresses/slippers are the same instructions, so that colors can be replaced easily with any color scheme desired.
> 
> I also did four different hair tones (blonde, brunette, auburn and dark brown) so that customers can easily further customize their ballerinas that way. I know that everyone will appreciate this feature a great deal.
> 
> The dancers stand approximately 5" tall. This size makes them suitable for a variety of purposes such as ornaments, small sun catchers, magnets or even placed onto a picture frame.
> 
> I plan to offer these pieces in kits, with the tops pre-drilled as I showed in yesterdays' post. I also think that I am going to include the thin gold cord in the kits as well, as it will save my customers from running around and finding the proper thickness of cording.
> 
> I have had several requests for different sizes of ballerinas. I will be willing to do this as well, as many of my painting friends and customers don't do wood cutting. I think they would make beautiful wall hangings either individually or in a small group, and be a special project for anyone who loves ballet.
> 
> So for the next couple of days, I will be writing pattern packets and working to get the site updated. I am sure that I will be cutting several sets of these lovely dancers, as I have already had many requests for the pieces. I have had many woodworkers ask about the patterns as well, and I am thrilled that the scroll saw pattern will be just as popular as the painting pattern promises to be.
> 
> It just goes to show that I need to follow my own path at times. What started out as a "just because" pattern is turning into something pretty nice for me. I sometimes doubt my own ideas and thinking, as many of us do. but I have been wanting to do this type of pattern for quite a while now and I am glad that I resolved myself to do it no matter if anyone liked it or not.
> 
> So often when we are in our own business, we get caught up in pleasing others. There is nothing wrong with that, as thinking about our customers' wants and needs is essential to keeping our business healthy and helping it grow. But every now and again, we need to look inside ourselves and do what makes US happy. If for no other reason than to feed and inspire our own soul. It helps keep us fresh and excited about what we do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and friendships and encouragement. You may not realize just how much you contribute to my life.
> 
> Have a fabulous Monday!


Thank you for your in-depth explanation. I totally agree that the patterns would be delivered to the artist for her/him to do as they wish or have the capability and tools to do with. I deeply admire the artist in you, wish I were more inclined. I do see (though only with one eye) and appreciate the works of those that can. My hand eye coordination just isn't there.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking at Things Differently*

As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.

I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.

I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.

Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?

I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.

It is all a mindset.

So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?

I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.

While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.










Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.

I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.

We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.

I prefer the joy.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi Sheila,
The other way around concept of design is just as good as the original. Why not pair the lady ballerina? Transformation is now my vision. Some of the old principles are no longer accepted but without knowing from our work.. we just combine those and create a new one. A 3D is one of my ambition in woodworks. Seeing from all sides is quite difficult to think. Good that your morning is sharing your joy in work. 
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Bert! You are an inspiration to me as well. I loved your new project that you posted. So creative and different! Now THAT'S Thinking of things in different ways! 

Have a great Tuesday! Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


My, my what a wonderful day you've so very nicely penned (keyed-in) this morning; that's not only expressing your start, but aiding in me starting mine.

As to looking ahead, by being associated with your magazine JOY I realize you must look ahead far into the future to make there deadlines.Valentines Day for you i well past ,your're probably already into the fall and late summer.

I always thoroughly enjoy your writings. Might I ask, knowing you grew up in Chicago where did you receive your college education? Beside your art degree work you have certainly mastered wruting wonderful techniques that flow well to a conclusion. Just a little praise and laud for you this morning.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Russell:
I went to grammar school in the city of Chicago. I attended high school in the south suburb of Oak Lawn, and I attended two years of college at Southern Illinois University in Carbondale, Illinois. I never finished university, due to life's circumstances, but I feel that all three of my schools contributed to my writing background.

My grammar school teachers were strict. We had to obey and respect them. That was in the late 60's and early 70's when things were very different than they are now. I am amazed at how much of what I was taught in English class really 'stuck.'

In high school, I don't have many deep recollections of any one particular English class that stands out. I was pretty much an average student and like many, my social life was my top priority.

University was a bit different though. I had some wonderful literature and writing classes that I believe impacted me a great deal. There was a technical writing class in particular that was excellent. The teacher was very dedicated I believe this class helped me learn the type of writing needed to create the lesson packets that I write today. The class focused heavily on organizing our thoughts and getting to the point without adding emotion into the mix.

Reading and literature classes at university also weighed heavily. I love reading and enjoyed many different styles of short stories and novels by the classic writers. I wish I had more time to read now.

And finally - spell check and computers DO help. People need to pay attention to them though. I was always taught that when you write, it is a reflection on you - just as when you speak. I believe that may sound 'old school' now, but writing used to be an art form and done so with the greatest respect. When all people have to judge you by is your written word, I feel it is important to put your best foot forward. Using foul language and slang and even the ever-popular abbreviations that are common are just something that I never feel comfortable with. Many people now write so sloppy and are just plain lazy when they write. I am not trying to be a snob, but I don't even read some of the posts because of this. If there is a language barrier, that is one thing but I do believe that some effort should go into proper writing. Just as we all make ourselves presentable when we venture outdoors. How is writing different?

Yes - I do have errors in my morning musings. Most of the time I am just waking up when I write and I always write my blog 'stream of consciousness' so it isn't what I would call polished writing. But it comes across half-decent most of the time and I am grateful for the many followers that I have here.

How's that for a LONG answer! I suppose it is a combination of things. Bottom line is that I do CARE how I come across in my writing. I am glad you appreciate it. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thanks Sheila,
Just want to add… I may be good in Math but not in English but participating in this sort of blog is an actual training for my writing. Aside from the auto correct in the new word processor, it took me a long time to proof read and edit all my blogs… The best of all is no one will ever notice how good we develop until you tell them where it had begun.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


And I am not good in math! See how wonderful this world can be?? 

I find reading your posts are not at all difficult. I forget that you don't speak English as a first language, Bert. They are always so informative and I learn a great deal from you.

Have a great day today!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


I promise, I'll right …lol…write better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Oh, Roger! You are silly! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Sheila for again sharing your thought processes. It is so easy for us armchair quarter backs to sit on this side of the computer screen and pick apart a post or article. Yes, there are times when a misspelled or left out word completely changes what is being said. How many times have we sat in a classroom and heard the same kind of error from a highly educated instructor's mouth? We are all human and flawed. Usually when I get the most worked up about a misspelling/misused word and point it out or complain about it I'll find that I've done the same thing in my response. Remembering that will usually keep me silent and forgiving. 
I, too, dislike using the concept of 'luck'. I prefer 'fortunate' and 'blessed'. 
Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, Candy! There are many times when later in the day I re-read my post and find errors. That is usually after a couple hundred people have already read it. But in the mornings I am hurried and sometimes not really even awake when I am writing and I found that if I keep picking on it, it would take half the day to do and I would have little to write about. If I am writing a more permanent or formal article (like something for the magazine) I naturally take more care and read it over several times before submitting it. Even though I know the editors will have a look and probably some suggestions, I want to be sure to have it in good shape before turning it in. I suppose it depends where we are writing as to how picky we are.

In any case, I don't feel that I am judgmental regarding what I read. Only when it gets to the point where you can't follow it do I throw in the towel. If something interesting is being discussed, I still follow. 

Have a great day yourself! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Over the past few years I have feared 'losing it', the need and/or ability to design things. I believe you are right though, that things go in fits and starts. In the good times you should always leave things to one side to be explored in the lean times.

As for designing itself, I am becoming convinced that the harder you try the less likely you are to come up with the best of what you can do. For me it's like approaching design out of the corner of the eye, not face on.

Limiting the amount of information seems to increase my creativity. I once saw a demonstration where a picture was built up on a TV screen. Starting with a picture of background noise, the amount of actual picture dots (randomly spread) in the picture was gradually increased. By between 1% and 2% of the actual picture being there everyone agreed ( and I could see, in outline at least) that the picture was of a skull. I think that the mind's ability to fill in the blanks and interpret pattern and form like this are very useful in design. Although I can't qualify it further or quantify it.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi Sheila, your certainly have not lost the "art of writing". It IS an art form which regretfully in this technical age is losing it's lustre! Autocorrect adds wonderful new meanings to transcripts! 
Have fun, and enjoy the journey!
I hope it doesn't get too cold for you but looking at the weather forecast for back east, it looks pretty chilly!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking at Things Differently*
> 
> As I sit here and try to think of something interesting to write about today, I am eager to begin my day. The last several days have seemed to go by in a whirlwind, as I have been so busy working on some of the new designs that I have thought of. It seems that no matter how early I begin, before I know it I look up and the sun is already setting and yet another day has slipped by.
> 
> I go through phases when I am absorbed in my work like this. It's funny though - as I typed the word 'work' I almost changed it to something else because usually people associate that word with something that is toilsome or a hardship. I feel no hardship at all in doing what I do except that I am not able to accomplish it fast enough so I can move ahead to the next project.
> 
> I am already thinking of what I can create for the next year's holiday seasons, and I haven't even finished making what I wanted to do for this year. Each season comes and goes so quickly and I wonder if I should just jump ahead and begin designing for the next year 'early' or try to squeeze in things for this year.
> 
> Part of it is that there are many unfinished ideas that don't have a chance to come to be. For instance this past Christmas I had a list of projects that I wanted to make (as I did for autumn and Halloween and all the other prior holidays) and I barely scratched the surface of getting them done. Usually, after a certain point in time passes where it gets too close to the holiday I am working on, I resign myself to the fact that at least I will be ahead and have some good ideas for 'next year'. I privately call this my 'job security' and it alleviates any fears that I will run out of things to do. Many artists and designers have these fears, as I did earlier in my career as a designer, but as time goes on and as I taught myself to look at the world through artist's eyes, the floodgates were opened and what may begin as a single thought can easily snowball into several interesting and fun ideas. Who would have thought?
> 
> I know that I am very lucky in this respect. Although, I am not completely comfortable with the use or even the idea of the term 'luck.' Being a person who believes that we are our own destiny in this world, and that we have the power to be whatever we wish, I extend little merit to 'luck' and prefer to view ones' successes and failures as the result of a combination of hard work, good decision making, and dedication. When looking at things from that perspective, one can see that luck or chance has very little to do with things. I like this way of approaching things because (whether it is true or not) it gives me a sense of being in control. And that leads to feelings of comfort which in turn allow me to be more creative.
> 
> It is all a mindset.
> 
> So as my notebook of ideas continues to fill, the only anxiety that I am feeling at this point is trying to decide which thing to work on next. It is like a trip to the Godiva chocolate store. Which chocolate do you pick first?
> 
> I am going to spend the day today writing the two pattern packets for my two ballerina patterns. One pattern will be the painted versions of the ballerinas, which will include full painting instructions to 'tole paint' the girls. The other pattern will be for the scroll sawyers, which will include the cutting instructions for the dressed and 'undressed' silhouettes, and will also include some 'light painting' as I showed last week.
> 
> While all of these are derived from the same concept, you can see that they offer very different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since different people have different tastes, abilities, needs and preferences, I felt that by doing this pattern in several different versions, I can offer something that will not only appeal to more people, but hopefully will encourage those who are creating them to stretch a little and perhaps dabble in a new technique. If the instructions are already in front of them, then perhaps they would be more likely to try. In essence I am baiting them by dangling new things in front of them, one baby step at a time.
> 
> I don't quite know why I am so determined to get others to try new things. It has been a goal of mine since I began designing over fifteen years ago.
> 
> We have all heard the saying 'misery loves company.' I am a true believer that 'joy' loves company as well. Sharing in our joys and bringing joy to others makes our lives fuller and happier, I believe. Just as sharing our misery brings sadness and despair.
> 
> I prefer the joy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


We are getting our second taste of cold and snow Anna. The next few days are supposed to be really snowy. But that is part of the charm of four seasons, so I don't really mind.

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Writing Instructions*

After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.

Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.

While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.

Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.

So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.

I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.

Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.

*Today's Featured Product*










STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


These are really kool little holders for small trinkets and such.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


Thanks, Roger - they are an old, old pattern from probably 10 years ago, yet they are still popular today. I am thinking of making more of them. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


I missed the Featured Product yesterday and wondered if you'd decided to drop it from your daily blog Sheila. I was going to ask about it today if missing. Funny how quickly I can get accustomed to something (I suspect I am not alone). These are lovely little boxes. Thank you for shsring them and your thoughts. Stay warm.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


Hmmm, I was expecting some ballerina figures in your boxes and placards next.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


Yes, Steven - I am planning to do so Damask style ballet plaques. I think they will be nice. And the response from showing these older box patterns has been pretty strong this morning already. I think that means more small boxes will be in the works as well. Now all I need is more TIME! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


Ah yes more time would be wonderful! It seems to have gotten away with me these days. Life has been happening and my projects have had to take a back burner. My painting tote box project is still ongoing as is the Christmas box! Ah well, it will all get done before next Christmas! 
I love the little boxes. 
Enjoy the day. Sunny, clear blue skies and mild here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Writing Instructions*
> 
> After several days of making and showcasing new items, I find it somewhat anti-climatic to do the necessary writing and instructions for the pattern packets that will teach others how to recreate the project. However, it is a vital part of the process of designing (at least in what I design). Ultimately, it will play a large part in determining whether the project is successful or not.
> 
> Yesterday I spent pretty much the entire day working on the two ballerina patterns. While they look very similar to each other, there are several things that needed adjusting so that I was certain that they would be just perfect. Most of my day was filled with re-drawing and perfecting the line work so that they would look just right. When painting them over the weekend, I noticed slight things that were out of proportion and made some minor changes in the shapes so that they would look realistic and correct. I also needed to add in detail lines so that those painting them would be able to do so with ease. I do this on the computer using Adobe Illustrator, as I find that the clean vector lines provide the best patterns.
> 
> While I feel this work is necessary, I am sure it is not very exciting to read about. I considered not blogging at all this morning, but I fear that you would have wondered what had happened to me.
> 
> Today I am doing the written instructions for both the scroll sawn version as well as the painted version of the ballerinas. Keith has been anxiously awaiting the next site update, which I was holding off until these patterns are done. If all goes well today, I should have the newsletter out by this evening, but I need to concentrate and get to work in order to accomplish that. After that I will be able to take a breath.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to cut this short today and get to my task at hand. We are under a blizzard warning here in Nova Scotia and it is just getting light out now and I see that more snow has indeed fallen. But I am warm and cozy here, so hopefully all will be well.
> 
> I hope all of my friends in the Eastern United States did well through this surge. I hear they got hit hard again.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Boxes with Swivel Tops and Scroll Sawn Lids


I will truly enjoy seeing them Anna! Yes - sometimes life does call us away. But hopefully you will have time again soon to do what you love. Sometimes that makes it all the more special.

Take care and enjoy the day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Drilling a Vertical Hole into Thin Stock*

Oh, my goodness! The last several days have been FULL! The past several days I have put in at least 14-16 hours per day working on my new patterns and packets. Sometime around 9pm last night, I finally finished creating the two packets for the ballerina projects (one packet for painting them and the other for the woodworkers to scroll them out). As much work as it was, it was still enjoyable and I am pleased with the final results. I am eager to get them posted on the site and see how others like them as well.

In the mean time, I awoke to well over a foot and a half of snow on the ground. It came down all day yesterday and through the night, although it is calm now. It appears the worst of it is over. Today will be a day of cleaning up and getting things back to normal I suspect. We were fortunate that we had no power outages in our area and we were safe and warm here inside. I suppose living in Nova Scotia we expect snow in January. In any case, all is well.

I woke up this morning still feeling that I was in 'high gear' as I have been for the past few days. I had to take a breath and stop and think and remember that the main task that I was working on was DONE. Sometimes when I get in that intense working mode, it takes some time for it to wean even though the task is already completed. While I still have our website's newsletter to write and send out today, it can be done in more of a relaxed frame of mind, and after that I will do some slower paced things. It will be good to take a breather - even for a short time.

There was one thing that I wanted to share here in the blog with you all. As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I decided to drill a vertical hole into the ballerina ornaments so as not to disrupt the design. If I were to hang them in the traditional manner (by drilling a small hole into the face of the ornament) I would have needed to drill right through their heads, and I think it would have ruined the look of them.

My own samples for the scrolled ornaments were cut out of 1/4" maple. However, the painted samples, as well as the 'kits' that I will be offering are cut from 1/8" birch plywood. The 1/8" thickness sometimes provides a challenge for some to drill in this manner so for the scroll saw pattern, I offered a step-by-step tutorial that I would also like to share here. This method works well and I have found with a little concentration and care, you can find a good deal of success in drilling things of this nature.

Let me start out by saying that I am using a 1/16" brad tipped drill bit. (Although when a bit is that small - I don't know how much difference having the brad tip will make). The bit needs to be a sharp bit, as a dull bit will travel on the wood when initially boring into it and slip to the side. For the example, I am drilling into 1/8" Baltic birch plywood.

When I drew up the designs, I designated (with the dotted lines) an alternative path to cut the pieces out initially. You cut as usual:










And when you get to the dotted line, follow it across the top of the ornament:










Continue along the ornament path so that you have a flat top where you plan to drill:










Go to your drill press (It is necessary to use a drill press for this method) and line up the piece with the bit (with the drill OFF!):










Turn your piece to a slight angle so you can see that you are centered on the top of the wood piece. This is easier to do with the plywood, as you can see the bands of the layers. When you are sure you are centered, press firmly yet gently so that you press a small indentation for the bit to seat in. This will help it stay centered when you begin drilling.










Keep holding the piece into place and turn on the drill press. Allow the bit to do the work and 'bite' into the wood. When this occurs, GENTLY push the piece up into the bit - holding it straight and level - and allow the bit to enter the wood approximately 1/4" or so. You could place a piece of tape over the tip of the bit to measure the depth if you wish, but I didn't do so for the photographs. It is important to not force the bit, and let the drill and bit do the work. Use a medium firm pressure to bore the hole without pressing too hard or fast. (PATIENCE!)










You now have a beautifully clean 1/16" hole! You can see from the picture that there is plenty of room on both sides. (And you DOUBTED me!!)










Now you go back to the saw and finish your cut:










And the results is a nice hole in the top of the head.










There are several things to consider - Remember not to go too deep with the drilling, or when you cut her head out she will have a hole in her chin. Also be aware that you may have to tilt the bit to a slight angle to avoid hitting her hand on the spinning press. Since you are tucking a eye pin or cord into the hole, it can be 'tilted' to follow the angle of the head without negative consequences. The ornaments will hang the same either way.

You can see here that there is plenty of room for the 1/32" cording to be inserted. I cut the cord to 8" lengths and tied a knot at the loose end. I pulled the knot very firmly to make it as small as possible and then dragged it into a small puddle of glue. I then pushed it into the hole with an opened up paper clip and let it dry.

This system worked perfectly:










One of the ballerinas needed to be hung by the foot, but that didn't pose a problem at all. I used the same method and again was very successful:










I hope this little tutorial helps you out. I can think of many times when I didn't want to drill a hole for hanging into the face of an ornament or object and I found this method to work well.

I do suggest you practice on some scraps first to get the feel of your own drill press and bits. You will understand that you don't need a lot of pressure to drill these types of holes. Just a slight firm push is sufficient to get the job done. And you need to concentrate. Don't do this while your head is somewhere else.

I am off to finish updated the site. The ballerinas as well as some new patterns that Keith created will be up on the site later on today. I will also be offering the painting kits for these ornaments, which will include the twelve pre-cut and pre-drilled ballerinas. I am also going to include the hanging cord.

You can order the cord from Home Sew at this web address:

http://www.homesew.com/tr26a.html#.UuEEFxDD_RY

It is a very good company that has high quality products and delivers quickly. They sell the 1/32" metallic cord for $3.75 per 100 yards of cord! You can't beat that price!

I hope all of my friends who were in the path of the storm are safe and warm. Enjoy your Thursday everyone.

*Today's Featured Product*










"SLDK302 - 1 Corinthians 16:14 - "Love Bible Passage Plaque


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Drilling a Vertical Hole into Thin Stock*
> 
> Oh, my goodness! The last several days have been FULL! The past several days I have put in at least 14-16 hours per day working on my new patterns and packets. Sometime around 9pm last night, I finally finished creating the two packets for the ballerina projects (one packet for painting them and the other for the woodworkers to scroll them out). As much work as it was, it was still enjoyable and I am pleased with the final results. I am eager to get them posted on the site and see how others like them as well.
> 
> In the mean time, I awoke to well over a foot and a half of snow on the ground. It came down all day yesterday and through the night, although it is calm now. It appears the worst of it is over. Today will be a day of cleaning up and getting things back to normal I suspect. We were fortunate that we had no power outages in our area and we were safe and warm here inside. I suppose living in Nova Scotia we expect snow in January. In any case, all is well.
> 
> I woke up this morning still feeling that I was in 'high gear' as I have been for the past few days. I had to take a breath and stop and think and remember that the main task that I was working on was DONE. Sometimes when I get in that intense working mode, it takes some time for it to wean even though the task is already completed. While I still have our website's newsletter to write and send out today, it can be done in more of a relaxed frame of mind, and after that I will do some slower paced things. It will be good to take a breather - even for a short time.
> 
> There was one thing that I wanted to share here in the blog with you all. As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I decided to drill a vertical hole into the ballerina ornaments so as not to disrupt the design. If I were to hang them in the traditional manner (by drilling a small hole into the face of the ornament) I would have needed to drill right through their heads, and I think it would have ruined the look of them.
> 
> My own samples for the scrolled ornaments were cut out of 1/4" maple. However, the painted samples, as well as the 'kits' that I will be offering are cut from 1/8" birch plywood. The 1/8" thickness sometimes provides a challenge for some to drill in this manner so for the scroll saw pattern, I offered a step-by-step tutorial that I would also like to share here. This method works well and I have found with a little concentration and care, you can find a good deal of success in drilling things of this nature.
> 
> Let me start out by saying that I am using a 1/16" brad tipped drill bit. (Although when a bit is that small - I don't know how much difference having the brad tip will make). The bit needs to be a sharp bit, as a dull bit will travel on the wood when initially boring into it and slip to the side. For the example, I am drilling into 1/8" Baltic birch plywood.
> 
> When I drew up the designs, I designated (with the dotted lines) an alternative path to cut the pieces out initially. You cut as usual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get to the dotted line, follow it across the top of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue along the ornament path so that you have a flat top where you plan to drill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your drill press (It is necessary to use a drill press for this method) and line up the piece with the bit (with the drill OFF!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your piece to a slight angle so you can see that you are centered on the top of the wood piece. This is easier to do with the plywood, as you can see the bands of the layers. When you are sure you are centered, press firmly yet gently so that you press a small indentation for the bit to seat in. This will help it stay centered when you begin drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep holding the piece into place and turn on the drill press. Allow the bit to do the work and 'bite' into the wood. When this occurs, GENTLY push the piece up into the bit - holding it straight and level - and allow the bit to enter the wood approximately 1/4" or so. You could place a piece of tape over the tip of the bit to measure the depth if you wish, but I didn't do so for the photographs. It is important to not force the bit, and let the drill and bit do the work. Use a medium firm pressure to bore the hole without pressing too hard or fast. (PATIENCE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You now have a beautifully clean 1/16" hole! You can see from the picture that there is plenty of room on both sides. (And you DOUBTED me!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you go back to the saw and finish your cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results is a nice hole in the top of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things to consider - Remember not to go too deep with the drilling, or when you cut her head out she will have a hole in her chin. Also be aware that you may have to tilt the bit to a slight angle to avoid hitting her hand on the spinning press. Since you are tucking a eye pin or cord into the hole, it can be 'tilted' to follow the angle of the head without negative consequences. The ornaments will hang the same either way.
> 
> You can see here that there is plenty of room for the 1/32" cording to be inserted. I cut the cord to 8" lengths and tied a knot at the loose end. I pulled the knot very firmly to make it as small as possible and then dragged it into a small puddle of glue. I then pushed it into the hole with an opened up paper clip and let it dry.
> 
> This system worked perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the ballerinas needed to be hung by the foot, but that didn't pose a problem at all. I used the same method and again was very successful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this little tutorial helps you out. I can think of many times when I didn't want to drill a hole for hanging into the face of an ornament or object and I found this method to work well.
> 
> I do suggest you practice on some scraps first to get the feel of your own drill press and bits. You will understand that you don't need a lot of pressure to drill these types of holes. Just a slight firm push is sufficient to get the job done. And you need to concentrate. Don't do this while your head is somewhere else.
> 
> I am off to finish updated the site. The ballerinas as well as some new patterns that Keith created will be up on the site later on today. I will also be offering the painting kits for these ornaments, which will include the twelve pre-cut and pre-drilled ballerinas. I am also going to include the hanging cord.
> 
> You can order the cord from Home Sew at this web address:
> 
> http://www.homesew.com/tr26a.html#.UuEEFxDD_RY
> 
> It is a very good company that has high quality products and delivers quickly. They sell the 1/32" metallic cord for $3.75 per 100 yards of cord! You can't beat that price!
> 
> I hope all of my friends who were in the path of the storm are safe and warm. Enjoy your Thursday everyone.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLDK302 - 1 Corinthians 16:14 - "Love Bible Passage Plaque


Very intricate, and delicate. I really like how you did that plaque.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drilling a Vertical Hole into Thin Stock*
> 
> Oh, my goodness! The last several days have been FULL! The past several days I have put in at least 14-16 hours per day working on my new patterns and packets. Sometime around 9pm last night, I finally finished creating the two packets for the ballerina projects (one packet for painting them and the other for the woodworkers to scroll them out). As much work as it was, it was still enjoyable and I am pleased with the final results. I am eager to get them posted on the site and see how others like them as well.
> 
> In the mean time, I awoke to well over a foot and a half of snow on the ground. It came down all day yesterday and through the night, although it is calm now. It appears the worst of it is over. Today will be a day of cleaning up and getting things back to normal I suspect. We were fortunate that we had no power outages in our area and we were safe and warm here inside. I suppose living in Nova Scotia we expect snow in January. In any case, all is well.
> 
> I woke up this morning still feeling that I was in 'high gear' as I have been for the past few days. I had to take a breath and stop and think and remember that the main task that I was working on was DONE. Sometimes when I get in that intense working mode, it takes some time for it to wean even though the task is already completed. While I still have our website's newsletter to write and send out today, it can be done in more of a relaxed frame of mind, and after that I will do some slower paced things. It will be good to take a breather - even for a short time.
> 
> There was one thing that I wanted to share here in the blog with you all. As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I decided to drill a vertical hole into the ballerina ornaments so as not to disrupt the design. If I were to hang them in the traditional manner (by drilling a small hole into the face of the ornament) I would have needed to drill right through their heads, and I think it would have ruined the look of them.
> 
> My own samples for the scrolled ornaments were cut out of 1/4" maple. However, the painted samples, as well as the 'kits' that I will be offering are cut from 1/8" birch plywood. The 1/8" thickness sometimes provides a challenge for some to drill in this manner so for the scroll saw pattern, I offered a step-by-step tutorial that I would also like to share here. This method works well and I have found with a little concentration and care, you can find a good deal of success in drilling things of this nature.
> 
> Let me start out by saying that I am using a 1/16" brad tipped drill bit. (Although when a bit is that small - I don't know how much difference having the brad tip will make). The bit needs to be a sharp bit, as a dull bit will travel on the wood when initially boring into it and slip to the side. For the example, I am drilling into 1/8" Baltic birch plywood.
> 
> When I drew up the designs, I designated (with the dotted lines) an alternative path to cut the pieces out initially. You cut as usual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get to the dotted line, follow it across the top of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue along the ornament path so that you have a flat top where you plan to drill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your drill press (It is necessary to use a drill press for this method) and line up the piece with the bit (with the drill OFF!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your piece to a slight angle so you can see that you are centered on the top of the wood piece. This is easier to do with the plywood, as you can see the bands of the layers. When you are sure you are centered, press firmly yet gently so that you press a small indentation for the bit to seat in. This will help it stay centered when you begin drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep holding the piece into place and turn on the drill press. Allow the bit to do the work and 'bite' into the wood. When this occurs, GENTLY push the piece up into the bit - holding it straight and level - and allow the bit to enter the wood approximately 1/4" or so. You could place a piece of tape over the tip of the bit to measure the depth if you wish, but I didn't do so for the photographs. It is important to not force the bit, and let the drill and bit do the work. Use a medium firm pressure to bore the hole without pressing too hard or fast. (PATIENCE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You now have a beautifully clean 1/16" hole! You can see from the picture that there is plenty of room on both sides. (And you DOUBTED me!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you go back to the saw and finish your cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results is a nice hole in the top of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things to consider - Remember not to go too deep with the drilling, or when you cut her head out she will have a hole in her chin. Also be aware that you may have to tilt the bit to a slight angle to avoid hitting her hand on the spinning press. Since you are tucking a eye pin or cord into the hole, it can be 'tilted' to follow the angle of the head without negative consequences. The ornaments will hang the same either way.
> 
> You can see here that there is plenty of room for the 1/32" cording to be inserted. I cut the cord to 8" lengths and tied a knot at the loose end. I pulled the knot very firmly to make it as small as possible and then dragged it into a small puddle of glue. I then pushed it into the hole with an opened up paper clip and let it dry.
> 
> This system worked perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the ballerinas needed to be hung by the foot, but that didn't pose a problem at all. I used the same method and again was very successful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this little tutorial helps you out. I can think of many times when I didn't want to drill a hole for hanging into the face of an ornament or object and I found this method to work well.
> 
> I do suggest you practice on some scraps first to get the feel of your own drill press and bits. You will understand that you don't need a lot of pressure to drill these types of holes. Just a slight firm push is sufficient to get the job done. And you need to concentrate. Don't do this while your head is somewhere else.
> 
> I am off to finish updated the site. The ballerinas as well as some new patterns that Keith created will be up on the site later on today. I will also be offering the painting kits for these ornaments, which will include the twelve pre-cut and pre-drilled ballerinas. I am also going to include the hanging cord.
> 
> You can order the cord from Home Sew at this web address:
> 
> http://www.homesew.com/tr26a.html#.UuEEFxDD_RY
> 
> It is a very good company that has high quality products and delivers quickly. They sell the 1/32" metallic cord for $3.75 per 100 yards of cord! You can't beat that price!
> 
> I hope all of my friends who were in the path of the storm are safe and warm. Enjoy your Thursday everyone.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLDK302 - 1 Corinthians 16:14 - "Love Bible Passage Plaque


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Drilling a Vertical Hole into Thin Stock*
> 
> Oh, my goodness! The last several days have been FULL! The past several days I have put in at least 14-16 hours per day working on my new patterns and packets. Sometime around 9pm last night, I finally finished creating the two packets for the ballerina projects (one packet for painting them and the other for the woodworkers to scroll them out). As much work as it was, it was still enjoyable and I am pleased with the final results. I am eager to get them posted on the site and see how others like them as well.
> 
> In the mean time, I awoke to well over a foot and a half of snow on the ground. It came down all day yesterday and through the night, although it is calm now. It appears the worst of it is over. Today will be a day of cleaning up and getting things back to normal I suspect. We were fortunate that we had no power outages in our area and we were safe and warm here inside. I suppose living in Nova Scotia we expect snow in January. In any case, all is well.
> 
> I woke up this morning still feeling that I was in 'high gear' as I have been for the past few days. I had to take a breath and stop and think and remember that the main task that I was working on was DONE. Sometimes when I get in that intense working mode, it takes some time for it to wean even though the task is already completed. While I still have our website's newsletter to write and send out today, it can be done in more of a relaxed frame of mind, and after that I will do some slower paced things. It will be good to take a breather - even for a short time.
> 
> There was one thing that I wanted to share here in the blog with you all. As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I decided to drill a vertical hole into the ballerina ornaments so as not to disrupt the design. If I were to hang them in the traditional manner (by drilling a small hole into the face of the ornament) I would have needed to drill right through their heads, and I think it would have ruined the look of them.
> 
> My own samples for the scrolled ornaments were cut out of 1/4" maple. However, the painted samples, as well as the 'kits' that I will be offering are cut from 1/8" birch plywood. The 1/8" thickness sometimes provides a challenge for some to drill in this manner so for the scroll saw pattern, I offered a step-by-step tutorial that I would also like to share here. This method works well and I have found with a little concentration and care, you can find a good deal of success in drilling things of this nature.
> 
> Let me start out by saying that I am using a 1/16" brad tipped drill bit. (Although when a bit is that small - I don't know how much difference having the brad tip will make). The bit needs to be a sharp bit, as a dull bit will travel on the wood when initially boring into it and slip to the side. For the example, I am drilling into 1/8" Baltic birch plywood.
> 
> When I drew up the designs, I designated (with the dotted lines) an alternative path to cut the pieces out initially. You cut as usual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get to the dotted line, follow it across the top of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue along the ornament path so that you have a flat top where you plan to drill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your drill press (It is necessary to use a drill press for this method) and line up the piece with the bit (with the drill OFF!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your piece to a slight angle so you can see that you are centered on the top of the wood piece. This is easier to do with the plywood, as you can see the bands of the layers. When you are sure you are centered, press firmly yet gently so that you press a small indentation for the bit to seat in. This will help it stay centered when you begin drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep holding the piece into place and turn on the drill press. Allow the bit to do the work and 'bite' into the wood. When this occurs, GENTLY push the piece up into the bit - holding it straight and level - and allow the bit to enter the wood approximately 1/4" or so. You could place a piece of tape over the tip of the bit to measure the depth if you wish, but I didn't do so for the photographs. It is important to not force the bit, and let the drill and bit do the work. Use a medium firm pressure to bore the hole without pressing too hard or fast. (PATIENCE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You now have a beautifully clean 1/16" hole! You can see from the picture that there is plenty of room on both sides. (And you DOUBTED me!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you go back to the saw and finish your cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results is a nice hole in the top of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things to consider - Remember not to go too deep with the drilling, or when you cut her head out she will have a hole in her chin. Also be aware that you may have to tilt the bit to a slight angle to avoid hitting her hand on the spinning press. Since you are tucking a eye pin or cord into the hole, it can be 'tilted' to follow the angle of the head without negative consequences. The ornaments will hang the same either way.
> 
> You can see here that there is plenty of room for the 1/32" cording to be inserted. I cut the cord to 8" lengths and tied a knot at the loose end. I pulled the knot very firmly to make it as small as possible and then dragged it into a small puddle of glue. I then pushed it into the hole with an opened up paper clip and let it dry.
> 
> This system worked perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the ballerinas needed to be hung by the foot, but that didn't pose a problem at all. I used the same method and again was very successful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this little tutorial helps you out. I can think of many times when I didn't want to drill a hole for hanging into the face of an ornament or object and I found this method to work well.
> 
> I do suggest you practice on some scraps first to get the feel of your own drill press and bits. You will understand that you don't need a lot of pressure to drill these types of holes. Just a slight firm push is sufficient to get the job done. And you need to concentrate. Don't do this while your head is somewhere else.
> 
> I am off to finish updated the site. The ballerinas as well as some new patterns that Keith created will be up on the site later on today. I will also be offering the painting kits for these ornaments, which will include the twelve pre-cut and pre-drilled ballerinas. I am also going to include the hanging cord.
> 
> You can order the cord from Home Sew at this web address:
> 
> http://www.homesew.com/tr26a.html#.UuEEFxDD_RY
> 
> It is a very good company that has high quality products and delivers quickly. They sell the 1/32" metallic cord for $3.75 per 100 yards of cord! You can't beat that price!
> 
> I hope all of my friends who were in the path of the storm are safe and warm. Enjoy your Thursday everyone.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLDK302 - 1 Corinthians 16:14 - "Love Bible Passage Plaque


Good morning Sheila! Don't you wish you could just stay inside with a hot cup of whatever and enjoy the beautiful snowscapes before they're trampled and plowed? Thank you for the extra tips and pics on your drilling process. I wonder if it would be steadier if you clamped the piece between two support blocks that would hold it straight? You could even clamp several pieces at one time, say, between a couple of pieces of 2×4's. Hope you stay safe and warm. Happy Thursday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Drilling a Vertical Hole into Thin Stock*
> 
> Oh, my goodness! The last several days have been FULL! The past several days I have put in at least 14-16 hours per day working on my new patterns and packets. Sometime around 9pm last night, I finally finished creating the two packets for the ballerina projects (one packet for painting them and the other for the woodworkers to scroll them out). As much work as it was, it was still enjoyable and I am pleased with the final results. I am eager to get them posted on the site and see how others like them as well.
> 
> In the mean time, I awoke to well over a foot and a half of snow on the ground. It came down all day yesterday and through the night, although it is calm now. It appears the worst of it is over. Today will be a day of cleaning up and getting things back to normal I suspect. We were fortunate that we had no power outages in our area and we were safe and warm here inside. I suppose living in Nova Scotia we expect snow in January. In any case, all is well.
> 
> I woke up this morning still feeling that I was in 'high gear' as I have been for the past few days. I had to take a breath and stop and think and remember that the main task that I was working on was DONE. Sometimes when I get in that intense working mode, it takes some time for it to wean even though the task is already completed. While I still have our website's newsletter to write and send out today, it can be done in more of a relaxed frame of mind, and after that I will do some slower paced things. It will be good to take a breather - even for a short time.
> 
> There was one thing that I wanted to share here in the blog with you all. As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I decided to drill a vertical hole into the ballerina ornaments so as not to disrupt the design. If I were to hang them in the traditional manner (by drilling a small hole into the face of the ornament) I would have needed to drill right through their heads, and I think it would have ruined the look of them.
> 
> My own samples for the scrolled ornaments were cut out of 1/4" maple. However, the painted samples, as well as the 'kits' that I will be offering are cut from 1/8" birch plywood. The 1/8" thickness sometimes provides a challenge for some to drill in this manner so for the scroll saw pattern, I offered a step-by-step tutorial that I would also like to share here. This method works well and I have found with a little concentration and care, you can find a good deal of success in drilling things of this nature.
> 
> Let me start out by saying that I am using a 1/16" brad tipped drill bit. (Although when a bit is that small - I don't know how much difference having the brad tip will make). The bit needs to be a sharp bit, as a dull bit will travel on the wood when initially boring into it and slip to the side. For the example, I am drilling into 1/8" Baltic birch plywood.
> 
> When I drew up the designs, I designated (with the dotted lines) an alternative path to cut the pieces out initially. You cut as usual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get to the dotted line, follow it across the top of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue along the ornament path so that you have a flat top where you plan to drill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your drill press (It is necessary to use a drill press for this method) and line up the piece with the bit (with the drill OFF!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your piece to a slight angle so you can see that you are centered on the top of the wood piece. This is easier to do with the plywood, as you can see the bands of the layers. When you are sure you are centered, press firmly yet gently so that you press a small indentation for the bit to seat in. This will help it stay centered when you begin drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep holding the piece into place and turn on the drill press. Allow the bit to do the work and 'bite' into the wood. When this occurs, GENTLY push the piece up into the bit - holding it straight and level - and allow the bit to enter the wood approximately 1/4" or so. You could place a piece of tape over the tip of the bit to measure the depth if you wish, but I didn't do so for the photographs. It is important to not force the bit, and let the drill and bit do the work. Use a medium firm pressure to bore the hole without pressing too hard or fast. (PATIENCE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You now have a beautifully clean 1/16" hole! You can see from the picture that there is plenty of room on both sides. (And you DOUBTED me!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you go back to the saw and finish your cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results is a nice hole in the top of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things to consider - Remember not to go too deep with the drilling, or when you cut her head out she will have a hole in her chin. Also be aware that you may have to tilt the bit to a slight angle to avoid hitting her hand on the spinning press. Since you are tucking a eye pin or cord into the hole, it can be 'tilted' to follow the angle of the head without negative consequences. The ornaments will hang the same either way.
> 
> You can see here that there is plenty of room for the 1/32" cording to be inserted. I cut the cord to 8" lengths and tied a knot at the loose end. I pulled the knot very firmly to make it as small as possible and then dragged it into a small puddle of glue. I then pushed it into the hole with an opened up paper clip and let it dry.
> 
> This system worked perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the ballerinas needed to be hung by the foot, but that didn't pose a problem at all. I used the same method and again was very successful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this little tutorial helps you out. I can think of many times when I didn't want to drill a hole for hanging into the face of an ornament or object and I found this method to work well.
> 
> I do suggest you practice on some scraps first to get the feel of your own drill press and bits. You will understand that you don't need a lot of pressure to drill these types of holes. Just a slight firm push is sufficient to get the job done. And you need to concentrate. Don't do this while your head is somewhere else.
> 
> I am off to finish updated the site. The ballerinas as well as some new patterns that Keith created will be up on the site later on today. I will also be offering the painting kits for these ornaments, which will include the twelve pre-cut and pre-drilled ballerinas. I am also going to include the hanging cord.
> 
> You can order the cord from Home Sew at this web address:
> 
> http://www.homesew.com/tr26a.html#.UuEEFxDD_RY
> 
> It is a very good company that has high quality products and delivers quickly. They sell the 1/32" metallic cord for $3.75 per 100 yards of cord! You can't beat that price!
> 
> I hope all of my friends who were in the path of the storm are safe and warm.  Enjoy your Thursday everyone.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLDK302 - 1 Corinthians 16:14 - "Love Bible Passage Plaque


Good morning, Candy! 
I don't think it is hard at all to hold the pieces steady. Remember, when I was photographing the steps, I had to use one hand to hold the camera. Much of this process is 'feel' so you would lose that feeling if your bit was slipping and you had the pieces in a jig or clamped. I would think there would be more danger of going through the side of the piece that way.

But if you try it and it works for you, please let us know! I always say there are more than one path to a destination!

Yes - we have a winter wonderland here today. All pretty and white. I don't know yet if we will get out to check the mail or not. Either way, I am busy and happy.

Thanks so much for your input. Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns Available on our Website*

Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.

We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.

Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.

The first three are as follows:



















SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern



















SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern



















SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern

We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:










Special Set Pricing

In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:










SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket

These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.

As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:



















In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.

The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:










I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.

I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.

I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.

I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.

So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


good morning sheila

came by for coffee
the pics you have are little question marks in square boxes

don't know if it is me you or the site
(just checked another post
those pics are up ok)

anyway be warm over there
you and all the ones in the 'artic' path up north
always nice to have you to start the day

enjoy

*EDIT*: now they show just fine
after i commented

BEAUTIFUL WORKS!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


All of them, David? Here or on my site? They all look good to me. Please let me know and thanks for telling me. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


everyone comes thru well now sheila
must be my neanderthal safari
(since my macbook took a dive
all it will take is an outdated safari)
slow and frustrating

with all the site glitches lately
it has been hard to tell
but at least i can still come here
and write mail anyway
(will check your site now)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Thanks, David! You never know. :/ You had me worried because there were lots of pictures today and links. I thought I would be reposting them.

Have a good day today!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


your site came thru just fine
must be me

more coffee !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


More coffee is ALWAYS a good answer! 










Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Good morning Sheila! I ran through the site yesterday. Now I see I need to go back and meander. I didn't realize those were napkin holders. I just thought they were table top designs. AND I completely missed Keith's gorgeous new bowl pattern. No coffee yesterday. Maybe that was the problem! Looking forward to the jig solution! Happy Friday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Thank you Candy. We actually forgot to put Kieth's beautiful basket in the newsletter! That got by both of us (maybe WE both needed more coffee! LOL!) I think I have a good option that I already worked on this morning. I will definitely blog about it tomorrow. You need to stay tuned . . . 

Have a wonderful Friday! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Good foggy morning Sheila! It's pretty dense here at the minute but supposed to burn off later.

I love the new patterns and know already who is getting one of the napkin holders as a Christmas present! When Candy mentioned, in yesterday's blog, about a jig to hold the ballerinas in place while drilling a hole, I thought of the system I have. I have a clamp which sits on the table of my drill press and I can clamp anything into it where I think the item may wander on me while drilling. I don't use it very often but it has come in very handy now and then. I'll send a photo of it. I'll try to get out to the workshop today to take a picture.
I hope the weather warms up for you soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Hi, Anna! Keith is probably making more designs for the napkin holders as well. He has several other designs in mind and will also be offering them at a special price when they are introduced. These have been very popular and he was very happy with the response we have had with them so far.

I posted an update on drilling the little holes in the next blog if you are interested. It gives you another option for holding the piece for drilling. 

Thanks as always for your comment.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Oh yes, yes yes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Available on our Website*
> 
> Today's post is going to be one that is a bit utilitarian, but I have had so many inquiries from people wondering when the new patterns will be available on the site, that I thought it best to answer it here.
> 
> We finished the update yesterday, and have several new patterns and kits available.
> 
> Keith has four new designs. First off, he began a series of handsome wildlife themed napkin holders and plaque patterns. The patterns are very versatile because you receive instructions for BOTH the napkin holder AND the matching plaque.
> 
> The first three are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK348 Deer Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK349 Cardinal Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK350 Moose Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> We are also offering a special price if you wanted to purchase all three new patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Set Pricing
> 
> In addition, Keith has created another beautiful basket for his "Classic Collection" series. He called it the Classic Collection "Expo" basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK353 Classic Collection Expo Basket
> 
> These baskets have continued to be very popular among our customers and this one seems to be no exception.
> 
> As for myself, I have finished the two ballerina patterns that I have been working on the past week and they are also up on the site. The first pattern is the SLD449 12 Little Ballerinas Scroll Saw Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it are instructions for both the silhouette dancers with skirts that can be lightly painted (no shading - only dress and shoes painted) and also the dancers without skirts in which you can create little tutus using nylon net tulle (instructions included). The dancers without skirts can also depict gymnasts, I think.
> 
> The final pattern is the tole painted version of the ballerinas. This pattern includes full instructions for shading and highlighting the dancers and many step-by-step photographs so that even newer painters can accomplish the project successfully. I call it SLDP219 Tiny Dancers Ballerinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be offering pre-cut wood kits of the ballerinas as well, for those who don't cut wood. The ballerinas in the kits will be pre-drilled and also include the gold metallic hanging cord. Their item number and link is here: SLDPK219.
> 
> I think they all came out pretty good and both Keith and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I did also want to mention that a concern was brought up to me regarding the drilling procedure that I showed in yesterday's post. It was suggested that it would be safer for me to use a jig of sorts to hold the ornaments so I don't accidentally drill my finger if the drill bit were to slip. While this has never happened or even come close to happening to me in my 15+ years of drilling this way, I do understand the concern and today I will be working on creating a jig for that purpose. I hope to show my results in tomorrow's post.
> 
> I do appreciate these thoughts, as I do want everyone to feel comfortable in the process of woodworking. I have an idea of what I can do to improve the method and the level of safety.
> 
> So that should be it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing all the new designs and I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*

The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.

While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.

Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.

I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.










Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:










I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:










I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:










And clamped it together:










After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:










And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:










By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.

I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.

As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.

I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.

I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*
> 
> The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.
> 
> While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.
> 
> Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.
> 
> I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clamped it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.
> 
> I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.
> 
> As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.
> 
> I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


That's the ticket! Fingers safe. Workpiece held securely and straight. Two hands available to acurately set depth stop. I would need to label it as to what it's for. I've forgotten that step and come across it at a later date and wondered "What's this for?"! Thank you for sharing Sheila! Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*
> 
> The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.
> 
> While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.
> 
> Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.
> 
> I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clamped it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.
> 
> I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.
> 
> As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.
> 
> I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


You too, Candy! Have a fun and productive day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*
> 
> The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.
> 
> While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.
> 
> Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.
> 
> I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clamped it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.
> 
> I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.
> 
> As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.
> 
> I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


What a great idea! Much better than the heavy flat clamp I have for the drill press. I like Cndy would have to label what it was for after making it!
Sunny mild Spring day here - we're getting there!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*
> 
> The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.
> 
> While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.
> 
> Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.
> 
> I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clamped it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.
> 
> I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.
> 
> As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.
> 
> I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


Hi, Anna:
We have more snow here today! Very "winter-like" still in Nova Scotia. I don't mind though! I keep busy.  I cut and drilled 16 dozen ballerinas today. (And it isn't even 6pm yet!) I would say I had a good, productive day! I am going to do some painting tonight for a gift I am working on I think. Funny though - the day felt like SUNDAY to me today. So I have an EXTRA day! 

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*
> 
> The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.
> 
> While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.
> 
> Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.
> 
> I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clamped it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.
> 
> I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.
> 
> As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.
> 
> I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


Gr8 solution for a nice jig for drilling.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Additional Options for Drilling Thin Stock*
> 
> The other day I posted a blog which showed the way I drilled vertically into thin stock. (#1227 Drilling a Vertical Hole Into Thin Stock) I heard many positive responses from people who thought the blog was helpful. However, it was brought to my attention that some may feel that there is a possibility of getting injured by having your fingers too close to the drill bit if it slipped.
> 
> While this has never happened to me, I do see that it could be a possibility if someone were to push very hard upward toward the bit. So in the interest of alleviating that concern, I made up a simple jig where one can place the thin wood piece in for drilling, keeping their fingers clear from the bit.
> 
> Building the jig took only minutes, and was a very easy process.
> 
> I cut 2 pieces of 1/2" scrap wood into pieces approximately 4" long by 2.3" tall, as well as a strip of 1/8" birch in the same length. (You would want to use the thickness of whatever wood you were planning to hold in the jig for this strip. I am planning on drilling ornaments from 1/8" birch so I used a scrap of the same for the spacer.) Make sure that the bottom edges of the 1/2" pieces are straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply a ribbon of glue to the long, bottom edge of one of the pieces of 1/2" wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the 1/8" strip into place and applied more glue to the top of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed another piece of 1/8" stock near the top (NO GLUE) for a spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clamped it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue dried, I removed the spacer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a great holder for my 1/8" ornaments for drilling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gently squeezing the holder at the top, it held the ornament in place pretty good. For taller pieces, you could make a taller holder. You want the holder to be far enough up near the top of the ornament so that the wood piece doesn't flex when you are drilling it. You could quickly make several different heights of these holders and keep them on hand for when you want to drill.
> 
> I found this worked fairly well. For myself, I still liked to be able to 'feel' the drilling by pushing the piece up to the bit, but I also thought this was a good alternative to keep your hands away from the bit if you are concerned about that. You just need to be aware that if you try to drill too quickly, the bit will flex and slip to the side and you have a chance of coming through the front or back of your ornament, ruining it.
> 
> As with anything, you should practice a bit on scraps first and get the feel of things before you try it on your projects.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you who had concerns. I would hate to hear of anyone getting injured. As always, you need to use common sense with tools and take proper precautions.
> 
> I'll be cutting and doing a lot of drilling today. It will give me a chance to try this out on my own ornaments and see how things go.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD373 Here's My Heart Ornaments and Pendants


Thanks, Roger. I still prefer to do them holding the pieces. (Don't worry - I keep my fingers out of the way!) But for those who want a jig - I aim to please. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ballerina Kit Production*

I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"

I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!

But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.

I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.

I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.

But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.

I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:










While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:










No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.

Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.

It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.

Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.

Have a wonderful Sunday!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerina Kit Production*
> 
> I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!
> 
> But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.
> 
> I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.
> 
> But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.
> 
> I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.
> 
> Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.
> 
> It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


I was stunned, yesterday, when I read '16 dozen'. Now you say at one point you were doing nearly 1000 a day?! Wow Sheila! That sounds a lot like work. As in, a four letter word. Even split between the two of you that's crazy. No wonder you left that behind. I'd say you deserve a day off today. However, as the saying goes, if you love what you do, you never work a day in your life! I think you left the 'work' part behind. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerina Kit Production*
> 
> I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!
> 
> But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.
> 
> I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.
> 
> But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.
> 
> I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.
> 
> Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.
> 
> It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


I live by those words every day, Candy! No - it wasn't a hardship at all! Just a lot slower than the simpler ornaments that Keith and I cut. Last summer, we had cut over 6000 pieces in six days between us! This is one day's work from the simpler projects from us:










But these little girls take probably five times as long to cut. They have much more detail and for painting, they need to be spot-on accurate. I think I did pretty good.

It is all fun though. NEVER a hardship for me! As I said, I just have learned to pick and choose what I do and that makes all the difference. I hope you have a wonderful day as well! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerina Kit Production*
> 
> I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!
> 
> But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.
> 
> I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.
> 
> But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.
> 
> I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.
> 
> Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.
> 
> It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


wow, you did some fantastic cutting, bravo for you guys, i hope this keeps going great..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerina Kit Production*
> 
> I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!
> 
> But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.
> 
> I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.
> 
> But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.
> 
> I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.
> 
> Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.
> 
> It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


Thanks Bob! I find it very relaxing to cut like this. It also helps polish up my skills. I wouldn't want to do it every day, but once in a while is nice.

Have a wonderful Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerina Kit Production*
> 
> I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!
> 
> But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.
> 
> I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.
> 
> But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.
> 
> I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.
> 
> Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.
> 
> It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


Even stack cutting I don't think I could cut that much in a day! I can imagine though it being very relaxing - some good music and your great Excalibur, a great way to spend the day!
Very foggy here today and damp. I hope it's warming up a bit in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ballerina Kit Production*
> 
> I had a fun, full and relaxing day of cutting yesterday. On Thursday, we updated our website and we have had a tremendous response from people who like out new items. Keith's new patterns Napkin Holder Patterns have been selling very strong and my new little Tiny Dancer Ballerina Kits are dancing their way out the door quicker than I can say "Swan Lake!"
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled I am that they are so well-received! It is very encouraging for both Keith and myself to see such wonderful support from you all and it makes us feel wonderful and eager to make even more fun projects for everyone!
> 
> But first things first - I wanted to cut a good supply of ballerina kits so that I would be able to fill my orders quickly.
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on cutting ballerina ornaments. It had been a while since I had done production type cutting, and I truly looked forward to spending time at my beautiful Excalibur scroll saw. While I am able to stack them and cut more than one at a time, cutting these pieces was much slower than the witch boots or hats or other ornament sets that I offer to Artist's Club for wholesale. These girls were pretty picky with their delicate limbs and fingers and I needed to take my time and not rush.
> 
> I had a friend ask me if I had offered them to Artist's Club to sell, and I told her that I did not. One thing that I have learned with being in business as long as I have is that there are some items that you just can't sell at wholesale prices. It just wouldn't make sense for me and Keith to sell these for anything less than what I am charging on my site for them, and I don't believe that the market would bear the additional markups necessary if we were to sell them to a larger distributor such as Artist's Club. That is just the way it is.
> 
> But there is no harm in having a couple of special items such as these that we sell exclusively on our site. I think it is good to have some products that our customers can only purchase from us, as it will bring them back to our site to check what we have if they enjoy it. And I think that is just good business.
> 
> I wound up cutting 16 dozen pieces yesterday. I thought that they looked pretty impressive all together when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was nowhere near as huge a pile as when Keith and I were cutting nearly 1000 pieces a day for wholesale, the pieces were much more detailed and I know they are all perfectly accurate down to their little fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laser could have done better. And while I didn't rush through them at all, they went smoothly and quickly and are all drilled and ready for a quick final sanding before sending them off to their new homes tomorrow. I felt like I accomplished a great deal.
> 
> Today I am going to take it easy and spend the day doing odds and ends. I have a gift for an exchange that I am finishing up painting and I want to work on that. I also will pack up all the orders and kits and get them ready to mail out tomorrow morning. Then I will take a breath and see what the day brings.
> 
> It's good to feel on top of things. After many, many years of doing this business, I think I am finally beginning to figure things out. Things are really in a good place for us, and I hope we can keep it there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support. A day doesn't go by when I feel very grateful and happy that I am able to spend my days doing something that I love so much. It makes for a pretty good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK110 Pike and Catfish in Puddles Plaque by Keith Fenton


With what you do, this is thee way to do it for sure.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Diversification*

I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.

For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.

One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.

When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.

Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.

Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.

I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.

Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.

But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.

I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.

With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.

After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.

Happy Monday to you all!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.
> 
> For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.
> 
> One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.
> 
> When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.
> 
> Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.
> 
> Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.
> 
> Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.
> 
> But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.
> 
> I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.
> 
> After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


Excellent start to, what I hope is a series. As I explained to you and Keith, in a E-Mail the other day< I know that you have many areas of business and need/want to serve all areas and find new ones. You are very correct in saying that success will mean different thing to different crafters. In my Marketing classes, the term was "guns and butter". That simply means create something for all people and any time/economy. Past history is a good measure stick by, like any retailer, you need change in your product line so that your customer does not always see the same thing.

Thanks to both of you for what you do and best of success in the years to come.


----------



## scroller999

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.
> 
> For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.
> 
> One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.
> 
> When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.
> 
> Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.
> 
> Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.
> 
> Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.
> 
> But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.
> 
> I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.
> 
> After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


Sheila, that was a very interesting read and well stated. Thanks for all of the good advice, I wish you success and great fortune in your business.

Mike


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.
> 
> For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.
> 
> One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.
> 
> When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.
> 
> Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.
> 
> Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.
> 
> Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.
> 
> But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.
> 
> I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.
> 
> After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


Good morning Sheila. You have a great common sense approach to business which has been been a great part of your success. Diversification is a big part of a successful business.
Talking of the painting side of your business, I finally got a couple of hours yesterday to get back working on painting my tote box. A very enjoyable couple of hours! My aim is to have it finished this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.
> 
> For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.
> 
> One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.
> 
> When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.
> 
> Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.
> 
> Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.
> 
> Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.
> 
> But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.
> 
> I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.
> 
> After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


Thank you all! Yes - There are many different ways to diversify and I think it is important for everyone to explore what avenues are available to them. One niche usually won't support a company or person. If something were to happen and everything was invested in one specialty, you would lose it all.

I am anxious to hear what works for others as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.
> 
> For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.
> 
> One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.
> 
> When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.
> 
> Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.
> 
> Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.
> 
> Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.
> 
> But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.
> 
> I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.
> 
> After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


What everyone else said, plus a thnx from me for your professional input/output. It's well appreciated.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Diversification*
> 
> I am often asked how I found my success by people who are thinking of starting their own business. I find this a hard question to answer, because the term 'success' means different things to different people.
> 
> For myself, doing something that I love to do every day is a degree of success. The fact that we are able to survive financially on that business and that we are comfortable with that level of income also adds to the mix. That doesn't mean that we wouldn't like to do better, but for now it is adequate to meet our daily needs and we both feel that there is lots of room to expand and grow as a company and as a business so that we can count on it for the long term. There is a world of possibility ahead for us.
> 
> One of the most important factors in keeping our business healthy is diversifying. As with many other aspects in life, diversification is something that not only expands your company into several different areas, but also protects it if one of those areas were to fail further down the line. While it certainly takes a bit more work to diversify, I feel it is well worth the extra time and effort in offering peace of mind and security for the business as a whole.
> 
> When I started out, I focused mainly on creating woodworking patterns for the scroll saw. This was something that I loved to do and still is the very heart of my business. But scroll sawing is a very specialized part of woodworking and from a marketing point of view, scrollers are only a small percentage of those who do woodworking.
> 
> Being someone who enjoys decorative painting as well, I saw a need for expansion into that venue. To me, woodworking and painting go hand in hand and providing both patterns and wood pieces for the decorative painters not only keeps me creating, but it also allows me to work in not one but two wonderful industries that are very creative. I am very pleased at the response that my work and designs have had from the painting community. And while I don't intend to give up creating woodworking and scroll sawing patterns soon, I know that as time goes on I will be doing more work in both areas and developing patterns for each of them.
> 
> Yes - it is a bit more work. But it is hard to call it 'work' when I am enjoying myself so much. I think that one key to my own successes here is that I price things fairly. And by the term 'fairly' I mean not only fair for the customer, but fair for myself as well. It takes a lot of trial and error to finally get to that place. But with a little time and patience, it can be done.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday filling out orders and getting them ready to ship today. I was very pleased that the wood kits that I am offering seem to be doing so well. While sometimes it is a juggling act to balance everything completely, the diversity that offering wood pieces for painters is a part of our business that is growing at a nice pace, and I enjoy it very much.
> 
> Before I got involved in offering kits, literally weeks would pass when I wouldn't be able to use my scroll saw or do woodworking at all. I was drawing and editing, but the time creating patterns and writing and marketing far outweighed the time that I was able to spend actually making the projects. I found myself missing that part of the business and really looked forward to the time when I would be able to build projects again.
> 
> But by offering wood kits and pieces, it seems that I am at the saw a little bit more often. This not only helps me keep my skills up to par, but it is also a lot of fun. I truly enjoy the process.
> 
> I also find that my time spent sawing and creating is a great time for me to think of future projects that I want to make. As with many things, one project leads to another and before I know it I have another long list of things that I want to do. As I said the other day, this is what I consider 'job security' and I don't think I will ever live long enough to develop all the ideas that I have. It is a good place for a designer to be.
> 
> With that said, I am going to leave off here. I realize that I only scratched the surface of this topic, but I hope I perhaps got those of you who are considering your own business thinking a little. While I realize that there is a fine line between diversification and spreading yourself a bit thin, I think that it is up to the individual to test the waters and see what the needs are in your own area as far as expanding your business. I believe you need to tailor your own business plan to your own needs and the demands of your area. I do think that by diversifying your businesses a bit, you are providing yourself with a bit of a safety net so that if one aspect of your business doesn't preform well or fails, the other legs of your business will be able to keep it going. That is just good common sense.
> 
> After a cold and snowy weekend, I am looking at a calm day outside. I have an article for the magazine that I am finishing up writing and then I am going to be doing some work on an exchange project that I want to mail out tomorrow. After that, I have some great new ideas that I want to develop for both scroll sawing and painting. It is going to be a good week. I wish you all a wonderfully productive week as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD258 - Layered Heart Candy Dish


You are very welcome, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Networking*

Yesterday I wrote about diversifying your small business and how important I felt it was that you have several related but different ways to earn income. I was pleased to hear from everyone how much people appreciated that idea. There are many different ways you can diversify into related fields and expand the scope of your business. I suppose the trick is to find a good balance between the different aspects and be able to work in several directions at once. Doing this often reminds me of a kaleidoscope, with its every-changing patterns, as day by day the needs of the different parts of your business can vary greatly. I think because of this it is very important to be flexible and be willing to follow whatever is demanding your time at the moment.

One thing that I find to be extremely helpful is networking. Talking to other people in similar circumstances is both professionally valuable as well as a socially enhancing. Learning from others' experiences first hand can be one of the best tools that your small business can use to improve your own business. Having a large variety of choices through the internet can help those of us who even live in remote areas keep on top of things and stay connected to both customers and others in our industry. Being a former Chicagoan who now lives in rural Nova Scotia, I can attest to the value of staying connected.

I find places like Lumberjocks and Facebook a valuable and important part of my business day. I also try to visit other related woodworking and painting forums and answer and participate in them as much as I can. Not only does this make me feel that I am contributing to the crafts that I enjoy so much, but it also gets me 'out there' and meeting people with similar interests and passions. It isn't always about selling.

You would be surprised at how many genuine friendships I have made through the internet. So often we hear bad things about chat rooms and internet friendships, but I strongly feel that if used in the proper way, participating in these types of activities and socializing online can not only enhance our businesses, but our personal lives as well.

One of the biggest downfalls of owning your own business is that it can sometimes be isolating. Finding healthy forums and groups to join online can be stimulating and uplifting as well as educational and supportive for small business owners. I have found an immeasurable amount of support and inspiration from my online friends and it also offers me the opportunity to get to know some of my customers on a personal level as well. That only proves to be a positive thing for my business, and also builds a good relationship with others. People are more willing to do business with someone they feel they know and trust and has a good reputation. It all works in a positive manner.

I also like to participate in things like exchanges and swaps through these groups. To me, that is part of the joy of doing something that I love for a living. This past Christmas I joined two ornament exchanges from various groups (one scroll sawing and one painting) and I was just as thrilled to receive the ornaments as I was to give them. I always enjoy seeing others' creativity and I truly cherish all of my exchange gifts that I receive. It reminds me that I am not just selling a piece of paper when I sell my patterns, but I am offering a teaching lesson and helping someone else find joy in creating. I love the personal stories behind my customers and I love seeing what they do with my patterns. It is always a thrill to see projects that I have designed displayed by others, and also see their own take on them.

Yesterday I finished my current exchange gift for my painting group that I am part of on Facebook. The theme for the exchange was "Have a Heart" and the exchange was to be anything painted that had a heart involved in it. I chose to use some cute bears that Holly Hanley designed as a basis for my gift and I added some letters to make the word "Love". (Holly is one of my favorite painting designers and you can visit her site at http://www.hollyhanley.ca to see more of her designs.)





































I loved creating this fun project and I can't wait to get it on its way to its new home. Doing projects like this and working from other designers' patterns gives me a little break from designing my own things and I do believe that it helps me from feeling 'burned out' or stressed. It was very fun and relaxing to follow someone else's design for a change and it reminds me why I do what I do in the first place. I am a firm believer that being passionate about your business is very key to being successful. When it starts to weigh heavily on you or be a burden, you need to take a step back and take a breath and do something to help you remember why you are doing it in the first place.

Today it is back to writing for me. I need to finish up the article on refinishing the old box with the DecoArt Chalky Paint that I showed a few weeks back. I was pleased that the magazine wanted me to share that in an article, as it is a really fun product that I am very excited about.

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Remember to do something you are passionate about and take time to enjoy your life. Share your passion with others around you whenever you can. In the end, it is not just the destination that is important, but the daily journey to reach it.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Networking*
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about diversifying your small business and how important I felt it was that you have several related but different ways to earn income. I was pleased to hear from everyone how much people appreciated that idea. There are many different ways you can diversify into related fields and expand the scope of your business. I suppose the trick is to find a good balance between the different aspects and be able to work in several directions at once. Doing this often reminds me of a kaleidoscope, with its every-changing patterns, as day by day the needs of the different parts of your business can vary greatly. I think because of this it is very important to be flexible and be willing to follow whatever is demanding your time at the moment.
> 
> One thing that I find to be extremely helpful is networking. Talking to other people in similar circumstances is both professionally valuable as well as a socially enhancing. Learning from others' experiences first hand can be one of the best tools that your small business can use to improve your own business. Having a large variety of choices through the internet can help those of us who even live in remote areas keep on top of things and stay connected to both customers and others in our industry. Being a former Chicagoan who now lives in rural Nova Scotia, I can attest to the value of staying connected.
> 
> I find places like Lumberjocks and Facebook a valuable and important part of my business day. I also try to visit other related woodworking and painting forums and answer and participate in them as much as I can. Not only does this make me feel that I am contributing to the crafts that I enjoy so much, but it also gets me 'out there' and meeting people with similar interests and passions. It isn't always about selling.
> 
> You would be surprised at how many genuine friendships I have made through the internet. So often we hear bad things about chat rooms and internet friendships, but I strongly feel that if used in the proper way, participating in these types of activities and socializing online can not only enhance our businesses, but our personal lives as well.
> 
> One of the biggest downfalls of owning your own business is that it can sometimes be isolating. Finding healthy forums and groups to join online can be stimulating and uplifting as well as educational and supportive for small business owners. I have found an immeasurable amount of support and inspiration from my online friends and it also offers me the opportunity to get to know some of my customers on a personal level as well. That only proves to be a positive thing for my business, and also builds a good relationship with others. People are more willing to do business with someone they feel they know and trust and has a good reputation. It all works in a positive manner.
> 
> I also like to participate in things like exchanges and swaps through these groups. To me, that is part of the joy of doing something that I love for a living. This past Christmas I joined two ornament exchanges from various groups (one scroll sawing and one painting) and I was just as thrilled to receive the ornaments as I was to give them. I always enjoy seeing others' creativity and I truly cherish all of my exchange gifts that I receive. It reminds me that I am not just selling a piece of paper when I sell my patterns, but I am offering a teaching lesson and helping someone else find joy in creating. I love the personal stories behind my customers and I love seeing what they do with my patterns. It is always a thrill to see projects that I have designed displayed by others, and also see their own take on them.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my current exchange gift for my painting group that I am part of on Facebook. The theme for the exchange was "Have a Heart" and the exchange was to be anything painted that had a heart involved in it. I chose to use some cute bears that Holly Hanley designed as a basis for my gift and I added some letters to make the word "Love". (Holly is one of my favorite painting designers and you can visit her site at http://www.hollyhanley.ca to see more of her designs.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this fun project and I can't wait to get it on its way to its new home. Doing projects like this and working from other designers' patterns gives me a little break from designing my own things and I do believe that it helps me from feeling 'burned out' or stressed. It was very fun and relaxing to follow someone else's design for a change and it reminds me why I do what I do in the first place. I am a firm believer that being passionate about your business is very key to being successful. When it starts to weigh heavily on you or be a burden, you need to take a step back and take a breath and do something to help you remember why you are doing it in the first place.
> 
> Today it is back to writing for me. I need to finish up the article on refinishing the old box with the DecoArt Chalky Paint that I showed a few weeks back. I was pleased that the magazine wanted me to share that in an article, as it is a really fun product that I am very excited about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Remember to do something you are passionate about and take time to enjoy your life. Share your passion with others around you whenever you can. In the end, it is not just the destination that is important, but the daily journey to reach it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Your exchange gift is wonderful! You can almost hear those teddy bears giggle! A beautifully painted project.
Networking is so important for both business and in a person's personal life. Even though I am retired and not in business, I still learn so much from networking through the Lumberjocks site and I get lots of inspiration to keep being creative.
Enjoy your day Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Networking*
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about diversifying your small business and how important I felt it was that you have several related but different ways to earn income. I was pleased to hear from everyone how much people appreciated that idea. There are many different ways you can diversify into related fields and expand the scope of your business. I suppose the trick is to find a good balance between the different aspects and be able to work in several directions at once. Doing this often reminds me of a kaleidoscope, with its every-changing patterns, as day by day the needs of the different parts of your business can vary greatly. I think because of this it is very important to be flexible and be willing to follow whatever is demanding your time at the moment.
> 
> One thing that I find to be extremely helpful is networking. Talking to other people in similar circumstances is both professionally valuable as well as a socially enhancing. Learning from others' experiences first hand can be one of the best tools that your small business can use to improve your own business. Having a large variety of choices through the internet can help those of us who even live in remote areas keep on top of things and stay connected to both customers and others in our industry. Being a former Chicagoan who now lives in rural Nova Scotia, I can attest to the value of staying connected.
> 
> I find places like Lumberjocks and Facebook a valuable and important part of my business day. I also try to visit other related woodworking and painting forums and answer and participate in them as much as I can. Not only does this make me feel that I am contributing to the crafts that I enjoy so much, but it also gets me 'out there' and meeting people with similar interests and passions. It isn't always about selling.
> 
> You would be surprised at how many genuine friendships I have made through the internet. So often we hear bad things about chat rooms and internet friendships, but I strongly feel that if used in the proper way, participating in these types of activities and socializing online can not only enhance our businesses, but our personal lives as well.
> 
> One of the biggest downfalls of owning your own business is that it can sometimes be isolating. Finding healthy forums and groups to join online can be stimulating and uplifting as well as educational and supportive for small business owners. I have found an immeasurable amount of support and inspiration from my online friends and it also offers me the opportunity to get to know some of my customers on a personal level as well. That only proves to be a positive thing for my business, and also builds a good relationship with others. People are more willing to do business with someone they feel they know and trust and has a good reputation. It all works in a positive manner.
> 
> I also like to participate in things like exchanges and swaps through these groups. To me, that is part of the joy of doing something that I love for a living. This past Christmas I joined two ornament exchanges from various groups (one scroll sawing and one painting) and I was just as thrilled to receive the ornaments as I was to give them. I always enjoy seeing others' creativity and I truly cherish all of my exchange gifts that I receive. It reminds me that I am not just selling a piece of paper when I sell my patterns, but I am offering a teaching lesson and helping someone else find joy in creating. I love the personal stories behind my customers and I love seeing what they do with my patterns. It is always a thrill to see projects that I have designed displayed by others, and also see their own take on them.
> 
> Yesterday I finished my current exchange gift for my painting group that I am part of on Facebook. The theme for the exchange was "Have a Heart" and the exchange was to be anything painted that had a heart involved in it. I chose to use some cute bears that Holly Hanley designed as a basis for my gift and I added some letters to make the word "Love". (Holly is one of my favorite painting designers and you can visit her site at http://www.hollyhanley.ca to see more of her designs.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this fun project and I can't wait to get it on its way to its new home. Doing projects like this and working from other designers' patterns gives me a little break from designing my own things and I do believe that it helps me from feeling 'burned out' or stressed. It was very fun and relaxing to follow someone else's design for a change and it reminds me why I do what I do in the first place. I am a firm believer that being passionate about your business is very key to being successful. When it starts to weigh heavily on you or be a burden, you need to take a step back and take a breath and do something to help you remember why you are doing it in the first place.
> 
> Today it is back to writing for me. I need to finish up the article on refinishing the old box with the DecoArt Chalky Paint that I showed a few weeks back. I was pleased that the magazine wanted me to share that in an article, as it is a really fun product that I am very excited about.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Remember to do something you are passionate about and take time to enjoy your life. Share your passion with others around you whenever you can. In the end, it is not just the destination that is important, but the daily journey to reach it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Anna! I missed seeing your comment. We had company today and I got swamped with emails.

I loved making the gift and I love receiving them as well. My online friends are a wonderful part of my day and make life so much FUN! What a wonderful inspiration others can be! 

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wholesaling*

In keeping in line with the last few posts, I thought I would continue my thoughts on ways you can diversify your small businesses to boost your overall sales and appeal to many different audiences.

Today I will talk a little about wholesaling. For me, wholesaling is when another larger company distributes and sells my products and patterns in exchange for receiving them at a reduced cost. There are several advantages to working with a company and wholesaling your patterns and products, and I feel that it is a good way to offer at least a percentage of your items this way.

There are many variables that are involved with wholesaling and many things to consider. I think the first and foremost thing that you need to consider is that you need to have trust in the company you are dealing with. I have heard many instances of colleagues of mine that have been misrepresented or 'burned' by unscrupulous companies, and I have even been victim to it myself in the past. It is imperative that the company that handles your work is honest, reliable and trustworthy or it could cause you a great deal of problems.

Selling wholesale can involve selling patterns only, wood surfaces, or both. Many companies in the woodworking and pattern industries prefer to produce their own copies of your patterns, etc. "in house". This means that you send them the patterns and they are the ones who print and distribute them as they are needed. Once you send them the original design, you don't have to do anything else. This is good for the distributor because it saves them the investment of having to pre-purchase stock as well as the shipping costs for getting the patterns from you to them. It also saves them the guesswork of having to to decide how many of each design will sell. It saves them from having 'back orders' as well because they print on demand so there is never a shortage of popular designs. This is a very convenient option for all parties involves.

You can see however, how it is very important to work with reliable companies who you can trust when working on an arrangement such as this. You have to be absolutely certain that they are reputable and honest and keep good records of sales. Honesty and integrity is a huge part of this relationship and you have to be completely certain that you are not being taken advantage of. Keith and I have several companies that sell our patterns and kits this way and we feel confident that we are dealing with these types of companies. I strongly suggest that you really do your homework before offering your products to a company to be sure that you will be treated fairly and honestly. This is where networking comes in handy, as word gets around among other designers as to who is honest and who isn't. Having multiple opinions and speaking to others who have worked with these companies goes a long, long way among designers. Nothing speaks louder than personal experiences.

Another thing that I want to mention is that I feel it is a good thing to share what you learn with others. I find that most designers are very helpful in sharing their own experiences with others who may want to follow in their footsteps. Most successful designers are comfortable in their position and don't mind helping others through the complicated process of selling and being in business. As you know, I enjoy sharing my experiences with others here every day in my blog, as I feel that others can learn from what I have experienced in my many years of doing this. I have had others ask why I would give away all of my 'trade secrets' here every day, and I usually answer them by telling them that what I really do here is no 'secret' - it is common sense. If sharing my thoughts or experiences can help someone else, than I am happy to do it. I realize that the bottom line is that there is no replacement for very hard work to achieve success. Everyone has to do their own work, as everyone's situation, abilities, talents and goals are different. I know that people who are dedicated to hard work will be successful, and those that want a quick and easy time of it will not. That weeds things out considerably and as a designer and an artist I realize that there are many different styles that people follow and having new and exciting designs in ANY crafting field only serves to help it grow and that helps ALL of us! Anything that I can do to help either scroll sawing or painting grow will ultimately come back to my own business. If not directly, then perhaps some other way. I am not the type of person that needs an eye for an eye or keeps score, and I think that in the end things have a way of working out the way that they were intended to work.

Yesterday I worked on some Summertime Bunnies that I am wholesaling to Artist's Club as kits.










I initially designed these darling bunnies last year, but I missed the cut for the Artist's Club catalog. They are lovely pastel bunnies with Buttermilk crackle over them and a lovely stroked motif in a contrasting color painted on their necks.










I offer them as a Pattern (SPDP212), a Kit (SLDPK211) of 10 wood blanks, or as a Combo Pack which includes the full color painting pattern as well as the wood pieces for a price break. (SLDPS212) With the spring and summer months approaching, I think they will do very well.

I was happy that they picked them up this year, but they wanted them without the added rhinestones. I spent the day re-painting them yesterday so they will be ready to send off to them for photography for their catalog.

I love doing business with the Artist's Club because it gives me the opportunity to reach new customers, and work with a terrific company that I have trusted and loved since I began to paint many, many years ago. They are honest, fair and reliable and I always feel honored to have my designs represented by them. Their people are also a pleasure to work with and they treat their designers with a great deal of respect. They are also willing to consider newer designers, as they recognize the value of bringing new people into the business and how it helps the industry as a whole grow. I have been very satisfied working with them and hope to do so for a long time to come.

I hope you are seeing a pattern here in these last several posts. As a designer, I feel that (especially in this economy) it is necessary to wear several hats and be willing to explore several distinctly different directions in order to diversify your customer base and grow. I know it is a lot to cover, but it is what I feel necessary to ensure that I will be able to continue designing. Artist's Club is only one of my distributors, as I have a couple of companies that handle our woodworking patterns as well. Each one plays an important role in the structure of my company and each one helps make my company stronger. I hope you consider this when mapping out your own business model.

With that said, it is time for me to get to it. Today I will be doing some writing for the magazine. I had intended to do that yesterday, but my plans changed and I was better off painting the bunnies. (There's an example of the flexibility that I talked about the other day!) As long as I was pushing the pile, I felt the day was good and productive.

I wish you all a productive day as well. Happy Wednesday!

*Today's Featured Product*










SLD420 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments

This is the counterpart of the painted version of the bunnies. I decided to make a scroll sawn version for those who do woodworking. These cute bunnies would make wonderful little gifts, plant pokes, etc. or would look wonderful on a beautiful spring or summer wreath, tied with a brightly colored bow. They are quick and easy to scroll saw and can be embellished in a number of ways.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Wholesaling*
> 
> In keeping in line with the last few posts, I thought I would continue my thoughts on ways you can diversify your small businesses to boost your overall sales and appeal to many different audiences.
> 
> Today I will talk a little about wholesaling. For me, wholesaling is when another larger company distributes and sells my products and patterns in exchange for receiving them at a reduced cost. There are several advantages to working with a company and wholesaling your patterns and products, and I feel that it is a good way to offer at least a percentage of your items this way.
> 
> There are many variables that are involved with wholesaling and many things to consider. I think the first and foremost thing that you need to consider is that you need to have trust in the company you are dealing with. I have heard many instances of colleagues of mine that have been misrepresented or 'burned' by unscrupulous companies, and I have even been victim to it myself in the past. It is imperative that the company that handles your work is honest, reliable and trustworthy or it could cause you a great deal of problems.
> 
> Selling wholesale can involve selling patterns only, wood surfaces, or both. Many companies in the woodworking and pattern industries prefer to produce their own copies of your patterns, etc. "in house". This means that you send them the patterns and they are the ones who print and distribute them as they are needed. Once you send them the original design, you don't have to do anything else. This is good for the distributor because it saves them the investment of having to pre-purchase stock as well as the shipping costs for getting the patterns from you to them. It also saves them the guesswork of having to to decide how many of each design will sell. It saves them from having 'back orders' as well because they print on demand so there is never a shortage of popular designs. This is a very convenient option for all parties involves.
> 
> You can see however, how it is very important to work with reliable companies who you can trust when working on an arrangement such as this. You have to be absolutely certain that they are reputable and honest and keep good records of sales. Honesty and integrity is a huge part of this relationship and you have to be completely certain that you are not being taken advantage of. Keith and I have several companies that sell our patterns and kits this way and we feel confident that we are dealing with these types of companies. I strongly suggest that you really do your homework before offering your products to a company to be sure that you will be treated fairly and honestly. This is where networking comes in handy, as word gets around among other designers as to who is honest and who isn't. Having multiple opinions and speaking to others who have worked with these companies goes a long, long way among designers. Nothing speaks louder than personal experiences.
> 
> Another thing that I want to mention is that I feel it is a good thing to share what you learn with others. I find that most designers are very helpful in sharing their own experiences with others who may want to follow in their footsteps. Most successful designers are comfortable in their position and don't mind helping others through the complicated process of selling and being in business. As you know, I enjoy sharing my experiences with others here every day in my blog, as I feel that others can learn from what I have experienced in my many years of doing this. I have had others ask why I would give away all of my 'trade secrets' here every day, and I usually answer them by telling them that what I really do here is no 'secret' - it is common sense. If sharing my thoughts or experiences can help someone else, than I am happy to do it. I realize that the bottom line is that there is no replacement for very hard work to achieve success. Everyone has to do their own work, as everyone's situation, abilities, talents and goals are different. I know that people who are dedicated to hard work will be successful, and those that want a quick and easy time of it will not. That weeds things out considerably and as a designer and an artist I realize that there are many different styles that people follow and having new and exciting designs in ANY crafting field only serves to help it grow and that helps ALL of us! Anything that I can do to help either scroll sawing or painting grow will ultimately come back to my own business. If not directly, then perhaps some other way. I am not the type of person that needs an eye for an eye or keeps score, and I think that in the end things have a way of working out the way that they were intended to work.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on some Summertime Bunnies that I am wholesaling to Artist's Club as kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially designed these darling bunnies last year, but I missed the cut for the Artist's Club catalog. They are lovely pastel bunnies with Buttermilk crackle over them and a lovely stroked motif in a contrasting color painted on their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer them as a Pattern (SPDP212), a Kit (SLDPK211) of 10 wood blanks, or as a Combo Pack which includes the full color painting pattern as well as the wood pieces for a price break. (SLDPS212) With the spring and summer months approaching, I think they will do very well.
> 
> I was happy that they picked them up this year, but they wanted them without the added rhinestones. I spent the day re-painting them yesterday so they will be ready to send off to them for photography for their catalog.
> 
> I love doing business with the Artist's Club because it gives me the opportunity to reach new customers, and work with a terrific company that I have trusted and loved since I began to paint many, many years ago. They are honest, fair and reliable and I always feel honored to have my designs represented by them. Their people are also a pleasure to work with and they treat their designers with a great deal of respect. They are also willing to consider newer designers, as they recognize the value of bringing new people into the business and how it helps the industry as a whole grow. I have been very satisfied working with them and hope to do so for a long time to come.
> 
> I hope you are seeing a pattern here in these last several posts. As a designer, I feel that (especially in this economy) it is necessary to wear several hats and be willing to explore several distinctly different directions in order to diversify your customer base and grow. I know it is a lot to cover, but it is what I feel necessary to ensure that I will be able to continue designing. Artist's Club is only one of my distributors, as I have a couple of companies that handle our woodworking patterns as well. Each one plays an important role in the structure of my company and each one helps make my company stronger. I hope you consider this when mapping out your own business model.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. Today I will be doing some writing for the magazine. I had intended to do that yesterday, but my plans changed and I was better off painting the bunnies. (There's an example of the flexibility that I talked about the other day!) As long as I was pushing the pile, I felt the day was good and productive.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day as well. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD420 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments
> 
> This is the counterpart of the painted version of the bunnies. I decided to make a scroll sawn version for those who do woodworking. These cute bunnies would make wonderful little gifts, plant pokes, etc. or would look wonderful on a beautiful spring or summer wreath, tied with a brightly colored bow. They are quick and easy to scroll saw and can be embellished in a number of ways.


good morning sheila

here is some incredible art
you might enjoy

http://www.viralnova.com/beach-art/


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wholesaling*
> 
> In keeping in line with the last few posts, I thought I would continue my thoughts on ways you can diversify your small businesses to boost your overall sales and appeal to many different audiences.
> 
> Today I will talk a little about wholesaling. For me, wholesaling is when another larger company distributes and sells my products and patterns in exchange for receiving them at a reduced cost. There are several advantages to working with a company and wholesaling your patterns and products, and I feel that it is a good way to offer at least a percentage of your items this way.
> 
> There are many variables that are involved with wholesaling and many things to consider. I think the first and foremost thing that you need to consider is that you need to have trust in the company you are dealing with. I have heard many instances of colleagues of mine that have been misrepresented or 'burned' by unscrupulous companies, and I have even been victim to it myself in the past. It is imperative that the company that handles your work is honest, reliable and trustworthy or it could cause you a great deal of problems.
> 
> Selling wholesale can involve selling patterns only, wood surfaces, or both. Many companies in the woodworking and pattern industries prefer to produce their own copies of your patterns, etc. "in house". This means that you send them the patterns and they are the ones who print and distribute them as they are needed. Once you send them the original design, you don't have to do anything else. This is good for the distributor because it saves them the investment of having to pre-purchase stock as well as the shipping costs for getting the patterns from you to them. It also saves them the guesswork of having to to decide how many of each design will sell. It saves them from having 'back orders' as well because they print on demand so there is never a shortage of popular designs. This is a very convenient option for all parties involves.
> 
> You can see however, how it is very important to work with reliable companies who you can trust when working on an arrangement such as this. You have to be absolutely certain that they are reputable and honest and keep good records of sales. Honesty and integrity is a huge part of this relationship and you have to be completely certain that you are not being taken advantage of. Keith and I have several companies that sell our patterns and kits this way and we feel confident that we are dealing with these types of companies. I strongly suggest that you really do your homework before offering your products to a company to be sure that you will be treated fairly and honestly. This is where networking comes in handy, as word gets around among other designers as to who is honest and who isn't. Having multiple opinions and speaking to others who have worked with these companies goes a long, long way among designers. Nothing speaks louder than personal experiences.
> 
> Another thing that I want to mention is that I feel it is a good thing to share what you learn with others. I find that most designers are very helpful in sharing their own experiences with others who may want to follow in their footsteps. Most successful designers are comfortable in their position and don't mind helping others through the complicated process of selling and being in business. As you know, I enjoy sharing my experiences with others here every day in my blog, as I feel that others can learn from what I have experienced in my many years of doing this. I have had others ask why I would give away all of my 'trade secrets' here every day, and I usually answer them by telling them that what I really do here is no 'secret' - it is common sense. If sharing my thoughts or experiences can help someone else, than I am happy to do it. I realize that the bottom line is that there is no replacement for very hard work to achieve success. Everyone has to do their own work, as everyone's situation, abilities, talents and goals are different. I know that people who are dedicated to hard work will be successful, and those that want a quick and easy time of it will not. That weeds things out considerably and as a designer and an artist I realize that there are many different styles that people follow and having new and exciting designs in ANY crafting field only serves to help it grow and that helps ALL of us! Anything that I can do to help either scroll sawing or painting grow will ultimately come back to my own business. If not directly, then perhaps some other way. I am not the type of person that needs an eye for an eye or keeps score, and I think that in the end things have a way of working out the way that they were intended to work.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on some Summertime Bunnies that I am wholesaling to Artist's Club as kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially designed these darling bunnies last year, but I missed the cut for the Artist's Club catalog. They are lovely pastel bunnies with Buttermilk crackle over them and a lovely stroked motif in a contrasting color painted on their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer them as a Pattern (SPDP212), a Kit (SLDPK211) of 10 wood blanks, or as a Combo Pack which includes the full color painting pattern as well as the wood pieces for a price break. (SLDPS212) With the spring and summer months approaching, I think they will do very well.
> 
> I was happy that they picked them up this year, but they wanted them without the added rhinestones. I spent the day re-painting them yesterday so they will be ready to send off to them for photography for their catalog.
> 
> I love doing business with the Artist's Club because it gives me the opportunity to reach new customers, and work with a terrific company that I have trusted and loved since I began to paint many, many years ago. They are honest, fair and reliable and I always feel honored to have my designs represented by them. Their people are also a pleasure to work with and they treat their designers with a great deal of respect. They are also willing to consider newer designers, as they recognize the value of bringing new people into the business and how it helps the industry as a whole grow. I have been very satisfied working with them and hope to do so for a long time to come.
> 
> I hope you are seeing a pattern here in these last several posts. As a designer, I feel that (especially in this economy) it is necessary to wear several hats and be willing to explore several distinctly different directions in order to diversify your customer base and grow. I know it is a lot to cover, but it is what I feel necessary to ensure that I will be able to continue designing. Artist's Club is only one of my distributors, as I have a couple of companies that handle our woodworking patterns as well. Each one plays an important role in the structure of my company and each one helps make my company stronger. I hope you consider this when mapping out your own business model.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. Today I will be doing some writing for the magazine. I had intended to do that yesterday, but my plans changed and I was better off painting the bunnies. (There's an example of the flexibility that I talked about the other day!) As long as I was pushing the pile, I felt the day was good and productive.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day as well. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD420 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments
> 
> This is the counterpart of the painted version of the bunnies. I decided to make a scroll sawn version for those who do woodworking. These cute bunnies would make wonderful little gifts, plant pokes, etc. or would look wonderful on a beautiful spring or summer wreath, tied with a brightly colored bow. They are quick and easy to scroll saw and can be embellished in a number of ways.


Good morning to you David! Thank you for the nice 'eye candy' and inspiration!  I loved seeing it!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wholesaling*
> 
> In keeping in line with the last few posts, I thought I would continue my thoughts on ways you can diversify your small businesses to boost your overall sales and appeal to many different audiences.
> 
> Today I will talk a little about wholesaling. For me, wholesaling is when another larger company distributes and sells my products and patterns in exchange for receiving them at a reduced cost. There are several advantages to working with a company and wholesaling your patterns and products, and I feel that it is a good way to offer at least a percentage of your items this way.
> 
> There are many variables that are involved with wholesaling and many things to consider. I think the first and foremost thing that you need to consider is that you need to have trust in the company you are dealing with. I have heard many instances of colleagues of mine that have been misrepresented or 'burned' by unscrupulous companies, and I have even been victim to it myself in the past. It is imperative that the company that handles your work is honest, reliable and trustworthy or it could cause you a great deal of problems.
> 
> Selling wholesale can involve selling patterns only, wood surfaces, or both. Many companies in the woodworking and pattern industries prefer to produce their own copies of your patterns, etc. "in house". This means that you send them the patterns and they are the ones who print and distribute them as they are needed. Once you send them the original design, you don't have to do anything else. This is good for the distributor because it saves them the investment of having to pre-purchase stock as well as the shipping costs for getting the patterns from you to them. It also saves them the guesswork of having to to decide how many of each design will sell. It saves them from having 'back orders' as well because they print on demand so there is never a shortage of popular designs. This is a very convenient option for all parties involves.
> 
> You can see however, how it is very important to work with reliable companies who you can trust when working on an arrangement such as this. You have to be absolutely certain that they are reputable and honest and keep good records of sales. Honesty and integrity is a huge part of this relationship and you have to be completely certain that you are not being taken advantage of. Keith and I have several companies that sell our patterns and kits this way and we feel confident that we are dealing with these types of companies. I strongly suggest that you really do your homework before offering your products to a company to be sure that you will be treated fairly and honestly. This is where networking comes in handy, as word gets around among other designers as to who is honest and who isn't. Having multiple opinions and speaking to others who have worked with these companies goes a long, long way among designers. Nothing speaks louder than personal experiences.
> 
> Another thing that I want to mention is that I feel it is a good thing to share what you learn with others. I find that most designers are very helpful in sharing their own experiences with others who may want to follow in their footsteps. Most successful designers are comfortable in their position and don't mind helping others through the complicated process of selling and being in business. As you know, I enjoy sharing my experiences with others here every day in my blog, as I feel that others can learn from what I have experienced in my many years of doing this. I have had others ask why I would give away all of my 'trade secrets' here every day, and I usually answer them by telling them that what I really do here is no 'secret' - it is common sense. If sharing my thoughts or experiences can help someone else, than I am happy to do it. I realize that the bottom line is that there is no replacement for very hard work to achieve success. Everyone has to do their own work, as everyone's situation, abilities, talents and goals are different. I know that people who are dedicated to hard work will be successful, and those that want a quick and easy time of it will not. That weeds things out considerably and as a designer and an artist I realize that there are many different styles that people follow and having new and exciting designs in ANY crafting field only serves to help it grow and that helps ALL of us! Anything that I can do to help either scroll sawing or painting grow will ultimately come back to my own business. If not directly, then perhaps some other way. I am not the type of person that needs an eye for an eye or keeps score, and I think that in the end things have a way of working out the way that they were intended to work.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on some Summertime Bunnies that I am wholesaling to Artist's Club as kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially designed these darling bunnies last year, but I missed the cut for the Artist's Club catalog. They are lovely pastel bunnies with Buttermilk crackle over them and a lovely stroked motif in a contrasting color painted on their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer them as a Pattern (SPDP212), a Kit (SLDPK211) of 10 wood blanks, or as a Combo Pack which includes the full color painting pattern as well as the wood pieces for a price break. (SLDPS212) With the spring and summer months approaching, I think they will do very well.
> 
> I was happy that they picked them up this year, but they wanted them without the added rhinestones. I spent the day re-painting them yesterday so they will be ready to send off to them for photography for their catalog.
> 
> I love doing business with the Artist's Club because it gives me the opportunity to reach new customers, and work with a terrific company that I have trusted and loved since I began to paint many, many years ago. They are honest, fair and reliable and I always feel honored to have my designs represented by them. Their people are also a pleasure to work with and they treat their designers with a great deal of respect. They are also willing to consider newer designers, as they recognize the value of bringing new people into the business and how it helps the industry as a whole grow. I have been very satisfied working with them and hope to do so for a long time to come.
> 
> I hope you are seeing a pattern here in these last several posts. As a designer, I feel that (especially in this economy) it is necessary to wear several hats and be willing to explore several distinctly different directions in order to diversify your customer base and grow. I know it is a lot to cover, but it is what I feel necessary to ensure that I will be able to continue designing. Artist's Club is only one of my distributors, as I have a couple of companies that handle our woodworking patterns as well. Each one plays an important role in the structure of my company and each one helps make my company stronger. I hope you consider this when mapping out your own business model.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. Today I will be doing some writing for the magazine. I had intended to do that yesterday, but my plans changed and I was better off painting the bunnies. (There's an example of the flexibility that I talked about the other day!) As long as I was pushing the pile, I felt the day was good and productive.
> 
> I wish you all a productive day as well. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD420 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments
> 
> This is the counterpart of the painted version of the bunnies. I decided to make a scroll sawn version for those who do woodworking. These cute bunnies would make wonderful little gifts, plant pokes, etc. or would look wonderful on a beautiful spring or summer wreath, tied with a brightly colored bow. They are quick and easy to scroll saw and can be embellished in a number of ways.


Easter will be hoppin up on us very soon. Gr8 stuff, as always, Sheila. Thnx for that link, David. Wow, that guys got talent.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Submitting Projects for Publication*

In the past couple days, I have been speaking of many different ways to help your small businesses grow. Today I will post a short blog and talk about another avenue you can take - submitting projects to various publications and magazines.

I often receive emails from people asking me how I became involved in being a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I have been listed as a contributing editor for over fifteen years now (YIKES!) and I hope to continue to work with the magazine as long as they will have me.

The first time I submitted projects to magazines, I was scared and excited and unsure of myself. Many of you know that I used to design and create collectible teddy bears and I believe that submitting my bears were my first attempts at being published. I also want to say that it took many, many tries to get that first project noticed and published and it took a tough skin and many rejections. The key here is to not give up and to keep on trying if you believe you have something that would be interesting to others. Sometimes it could take several attempts, or even years of trying before being successful.

There are many reasons for this, and one of the most important things is that you need to learn not to take it personally if your submissions are not accepted. There are many reasons that projects are not picked up and you shouldn't allow this to get you down.

Perhaps the project didn't fit in the theme that the editor was working on. Editors work several seasons in advance and they only have a limited amount of space to fill in their publications. Not only does your project have to be something that catches the editor's eye, but it also has to be timely as to what they are working on at the moment. Many publications have websites which have Editorial Guidelines which not only list time frames and themes for each issue, but also hints on formatting and what types of files and materials are required for submissions.

Another good way to prepare yourself to submit to a publication is to actually BUY and READ the magazine. Look at how they lay things out. Do they use a lot of step-by-step photos? Are you willing and able to provide these if your project is accepted? Is their formatting something that you feel comfortable with? All these are factors which may help you decide where you would like to submit.

Even as someone who has been submitting for many years, I still get somewhat nervous when sending in a project for consideration. I know that each project or article that I create needs to stand on its own merit and I realize and accept that if what I am submitting doesn't fit into my editor's plans, then it won't be published. Nothing is a given.

Which brings to mind a final important factor that I will talk about today - you need to have a tough skin.

I realize that it is difficult to distance yourself from a project or article that you put your heart and soul into, but in order to be successful and survive in the publishing world, you need to do so. If your project is rejected, you need to take it in stride and try again. I am not saying that you have to LIKE it, but you need to not take it personally and try to take a breath and look objectively at what you submitted and perhaps explore the reasons that it was not accepted.

It may not be something that appealed to the editor. After all, editors are PEOPLE and we all have different likes and dislikes.

It may not have fit into the current theme that the editor was working on at the time you submitted. While sometimes an editor may ask to hold a project until the following year, this is rare as they realize that you probably don't want to sit on it that long. Sometimes by passing on an item an editor is doing you a favor because you could still submit it somewhere else.

It may still need a little more 'polish' and professionalism. You need to objectively look at your project and decide if you really feel that it is completed in a way that will set a good example for others. After all - magazines and publications are teaching tools for their readers and the projects included are those that editors want to attract new readers and appease the readers that they have. With many people constantly submitting projects, it is only natural that they choose what they feel is most appealing and professional, as they want their publications to be the best that they can be.

I realize that this information is only the tip of the iceberg, but I hope it gives you some ideas to explore and implement in order to expand your own businesses. The bottom line is if you don't try, you will never know.

Today I am finishing up my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts which shows the transformation of my "ugly box" into a very eye-pleasing storage solution using DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint products. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago and my editor thought it would be a good article for our readers as well.










I hope that you find these ideas useful, albeit brief. I encourage you to do some homework and then submit to several places with your own original designs. It may really give your business an unexpected boost. You never know if you don't try.

Enjoy your Thursday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Submitting Projects for Publication*
> 
> In the past couple days, I have been speaking of many different ways to help your small businesses grow. Today I will post a short blog and talk about another avenue you can take - submitting projects to various publications and magazines.
> 
> I often receive emails from people asking me how I became involved in being a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I have been listed as a contributing editor for over fifteen years now (YIKES!) and I hope to continue to work with the magazine as long as they will have me.
> 
> The first time I submitted projects to magazines, I was scared and excited and unsure of myself. Many of you know that I used to design and create collectible teddy bears and I believe that submitting my bears were my first attempts at being published. I also want to say that it took many, many tries to get that first project noticed and published and it took a tough skin and many rejections. The key here is to not give up and to keep on trying if you believe you have something that would be interesting to others. Sometimes it could take several attempts, or even years of trying before being successful.
> 
> There are many reasons for this, and one of the most important things is that you need to learn not to take it personally if your submissions are not accepted. There are many reasons that projects are not picked up and you shouldn't allow this to get you down.
> 
> Perhaps the project didn't fit in the theme that the editor was working on. Editors work several seasons in advance and they only have a limited amount of space to fill in their publications. Not only does your project have to be something that catches the editor's eye, but it also has to be timely as to what they are working on at the moment. Many publications have websites which have Editorial Guidelines which not only list time frames and themes for each issue, but also hints on formatting and what types of files and materials are required for submissions.
> 
> Another good way to prepare yourself to submit to a publication is to actually BUY and READ the magazine. Look at how they lay things out. Do they use a lot of step-by-step photos? Are you willing and able to provide these if your project is accepted? Is their formatting something that you feel comfortable with? All these are factors which may help you decide where you would like to submit.
> 
> Even as someone who has been submitting for many years, I still get somewhat nervous when sending in a project for consideration. I know that each project or article that I create needs to stand on its own merit and I realize and accept that if what I am submitting doesn't fit into my editor's plans, then it won't be published. Nothing is a given.
> 
> Which brings to mind a final important factor that I will talk about today - you need to have a tough skin.
> 
> I realize that it is difficult to distance yourself from a project or article that you put your heart and soul into, but in order to be successful and survive in the publishing world, you need to do so. If your project is rejected, you need to take it in stride and try again. I am not saying that you have to LIKE it, but you need to not take it personally and try to take a breath and look objectively at what you submitted and perhaps explore the reasons that it was not accepted.
> 
> It may not be something that appealed to the editor. After all, editors are PEOPLE and we all have different likes and dislikes.
> 
> It may not have fit into the current theme that the editor was working on at the time you submitted. While sometimes an editor may ask to hold a project until the following year, this is rare as they realize that you probably don't want to sit on it that long. Sometimes by passing on an item an editor is doing you a favor because you could still submit it somewhere else.
> 
> It may still need a little more 'polish' and professionalism. You need to objectively look at your project and decide if you really feel that it is completed in a way that will set a good example for others. After all - magazines and publications are teaching tools for their readers and the projects included are those that editors want to attract new readers and appease the readers that they have. With many people constantly submitting projects, it is only natural that they choose what they feel is most appealing and professional, as they want their publications to be the best that they can be.
> 
> I realize that this information is only the tip of the iceberg, but I hope it gives you some ideas to explore and implement in order to expand your own businesses. The bottom line is if you don't try, you will never know.
> 
> Today I am finishing up my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts which shows the transformation of my "ugly box" into a very eye-pleasing storage solution using DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint products. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago and my editor thought it would be a good article for our readers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you find these ideas useful, albeit brief. I encourage you to do some homework and then submit to several places with your own original designs. It may really give your business an unexpected boost. You never know if you don't try.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday!


Great advise! Your wisdom is always right on target because of your experiences. I am one who enjoys negative critique of my work, It is only made to improve my outlook and techniques/abilities. Of course "Atta-Boys" are definitely enjoyed the most.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Submitting Projects for Publication*
> 
> In the past couple days, I have been speaking of many different ways to help your small businesses grow. Today I will post a short blog and talk about another avenue you can take - submitting projects to various publications and magazines.
> 
> I often receive emails from people asking me how I became involved in being a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I have been listed as a contributing editor for over fifteen years now (YIKES!) and I hope to continue to work with the magazine as long as they will have me.
> 
> The first time I submitted projects to magazines, I was scared and excited and unsure of myself. Many of you know that I used to design and create collectible teddy bears and I believe that submitting my bears were my first attempts at being published. I also want to say that it took many, many tries to get that first project noticed and published and it took a tough skin and many rejections. The key here is to not give up and to keep on trying if you believe you have something that would be interesting to others. Sometimes it could take several attempts, or even years of trying before being successful.
> 
> There are many reasons for this, and one of the most important things is that you need to learn not to take it personally if your submissions are not accepted. There are many reasons that projects are not picked up and you shouldn't allow this to get you down.
> 
> Perhaps the project didn't fit in the theme that the editor was working on. Editors work several seasons in advance and they only have a limited amount of space to fill in their publications. Not only does your project have to be something that catches the editor's eye, but it also has to be timely as to what they are working on at the moment. Many publications have websites which have Editorial Guidelines which not only list time frames and themes for each issue, but also hints on formatting and what types of files and materials are required for submissions.
> 
> Another good way to prepare yourself to submit to a publication is to actually BUY and READ the magazine. Look at how they lay things out. Do they use a lot of step-by-step photos? Are you willing and able to provide these if your project is accepted? Is their formatting something that you feel comfortable with? All these are factors which may help you decide where you would like to submit.
> 
> Even as someone who has been submitting for many years, I still get somewhat nervous when sending in a project for consideration. I know that each project or article that I create needs to stand on its own merit and I realize and accept that if what I am submitting doesn't fit into my editor's plans, then it won't be published. Nothing is a given.
> 
> Which brings to mind a final important factor that I will talk about today - you need to have a tough skin.
> 
> I realize that it is difficult to distance yourself from a project or article that you put your heart and soul into, but in order to be successful and survive in the publishing world, you need to do so. If your project is rejected, you need to take it in stride and try again. I am not saying that you have to LIKE it, but you need to not take it personally and try to take a breath and look objectively at what you submitted and perhaps explore the reasons that it was not accepted.
> 
> It may not be something that appealed to the editor. After all, editors are PEOPLE and we all have different likes and dislikes.
> 
> It may not have fit into the current theme that the editor was working on at the time you submitted. While sometimes an editor may ask to hold a project until the following year, this is rare as they realize that you probably don't want to sit on it that long. Sometimes by passing on an item an editor is doing you a favor because you could still submit it somewhere else.
> 
> It may still need a little more 'polish' and professionalism. You need to objectively look at your project and decide if you really feel that it is completed in a way that will set a good example for others. After all - magazines and publications are teaching tools for their readers and the projects included are those that editors want to attract new readers and appease the readers that they have. With many people constantly submitting projects, it is only natural that they choose what they feel is most appealing and professional, as they want their publications to be the best that they can be.
> 
> I realize that this information is only the tip of the iceberg, but I hope it gives you some ideas to explore and implement in order to expand your own businesses. The bottom line is if you don't try, you will never know.
> 
> Today I am finishing up my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts which shows the transformation of my "ugly box" into a very eye-pleasing storage solution using DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint products. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago and my editor thought it would be a good article for our readers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you find these ideas useful, albeit brief. I encourage you to do some homework and then submit to several places with your own original designs. It may really give your business an unexpected boost. You never know if you don't try.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday!


Hi Sheila, you are such an inspiration to anyone wanting to get into the creative business and so generous in your sharing of valuable information - the sign of a great teacher!

Wet and chilly here today - a good day to be inside painting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Submitting Projects for Publication*
> 
> In the past couple days, I have been speaking of many different ways to help your small businesses grow. Today I will post a short blog and talk about another avenue you can take - submitting projects to various publications and magazines.
> 
> I often receive emails from people asking me how I became involved in being a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I have been listed as a contributing editor for over fifteen years now (YIKES!) and I hope to continue to work with the magazine as long as they will have me.
> 
> The first time I submitted projects to magazines, I was scared and excited and unsure of myself. Many of you know that I used to design and create collectible teddy bears and I believe that submitting my bears were my first attempts at being published. I also want to say that it took many, many tries to get that first project noticed and published and it took a tough skin and many rejections. The key here is to not give up and to keep on trying if you believe you have something that would be interesting to others. Sometimes it could take several attempts, or even years of trying before being successful.
> 
> There are many reasons for this, and one of the most important things is that you need to learn not to take it personally if your submissions are not accepted. There are many reasons that projects are not picked up and you shouldn't allow this to get you down.
> 
> Perhaps the project didn't fit in the theme that the editor was working on. Editors work several seasons in advance and they only have a limited amount of space to fill in their publications. Not only does your project have to be something that catches the editor's eye, but it also has to be timely as to what they are working on at the moment. Many publications have websites which have Editorial Guidelines which not only list time frames and themes for each issue, but also hints on formatting and what types of files and materials are required for submissions.
> 
> Another good way to prepare yourself to submit to a publication is to actually BUY and READ the magazine. Look at how they lay things out. Do they use a lot of step-by-step photos? Are you willing and able to provide these if your project is accepted? Is their formatting something that you feel comfortable with? All these are factors which may help you decide where you would like to submit.
> 
> Even as someone who has been submitting for many years, I still get somewhat nervous when sending in a project for consideration. I know that each project or article that I create needs to stand on its own merit and I realize and accept that if what I am submitting doesn't fit into my editor's plans, then it won't be published. Nothing is a given.
> 
> Which brings to mind a final important factor that I will talk about today - you need to have a tough skin.
> 
> I realize that it is difficult to distance yourself from a project or article that you put your heart and soul into, but in order to be successful and survive in the publishing world, you need to do so. If your project is rejected, you need to take it in stride and try again. I am not saying that you have to LIKE it, but you need to not take it personally and try to take a breath and look objectively at what you submitted and perhaps explore the reasons that it was not accepted.
> 
> It may not be something that appealed to the editor. After all, editors are PEOPLE and we all have different likes and dislikes.
> 
> It may not have fit into the current theme that the editor was working on at the time you submitted. While sometimes an editor may ask to hold a project until the following year, this is rare as they realize that you probably don't want to sit on it that long. Sometimes by passing on an item an editor is doing you a favor because you could still submit it somewhere else.
> 
> It may still need a little more 'polish' and professionalism. You need to objectively look at your project and decide if you really feel that it is completed in a way that will set a good example for others. After all - magazines and publications are teaching tools for their readers and the projects included are those that editors want to attract new readers and appease the readers that they have. With many people constantly submitting projects, it is only natural that they choose what they feel is most appealing and professional, as they want their publications to be the best that they can be.
> 
> I realize that this information is only the tip of the iceberg, but I hope it gives you some ideas to explore and implement in order to expand your own businesses. The bottom line is if you don't try, you will never know.
> 
> Today I am finishing up my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts which shows the transformation of my "ugly box" into a very eye-pleasing storage solution using DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint products. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago and my editor thought it would be a good article for our readers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you find these ideas useful, albeit brief. I encourage you to do some homework and then submit to several places with your own original designs. It may really give your business an unexpected boost. You never know if you don't try.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday!


Thank you both so much. I am happy that you appreciate me sharing my experiences. I try to share so that others can benefit from my own experiences. I know we all have our own paths to follow, but pooling our thoughts and sharing solutions can help get us over some rough spots or through the unknowns.

Thanks for your input as well!

Sheila


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Submitting Projects for Publication*
> 
> In the past couple days, I have been speaking of many different ways to help your small businesses grow. Today I will post a short blog and talk about another avenue you can take - submitting projects to various publications and magazines.
> 
> I often receive emails from people asking me how I became involved in being a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I have been listed as a contributing editor for over fifteen years now (YIKES!) and I hope to continue to work with the magazine as long as they will have me.
> 
> The first time I submitted projects to magazines, I was scared and excited and unsure of myself. Many of you know that I used to design and create collectible teddy bears and I believe that submitting my bears were my first attempts at being published. I also want to say that it took many, many tries to get that first project noticed and published and it took a tough skin and many rejections. The key here is to not give up and to keep on trying if you believe you have something that would be interesting to others. Sometimes it could take several attempts, or even years of trying before being successful.
> 
> There are many reasons for this, and one of the most important things is that you need to learn not to take it personally if your submissions are not accepted. There are many reasons that projects are not picked up and you shouldn't allow this to get you down.
> 
> Perhaps the project didn't fit in the theme that the editor was working on. Editors work several seasons in advance and they only have a limited amount of space to fill in their publications. Not only does your project have to be something that catches the editor's eye, but it also has to be timely as to what they are working on at the moment. Many publications have websites which have Editorial Guidelines which not only list time frames and themes for each issue, but also hints on formatting and what types of files and materials are required for submissions.
> 
> Another good way to prepare yourself to submit to a publication is to actually BUY and READ the magazine. Look at how they lay things out. Do they use a lot of step-by-step photos? Are you willing and able to provide these if your project is accepted? Is their formatting something that you feel comfortable with? All these are factors which may help you decide where you would like to submit.
> 
> Even as someone who has been submitting for many years, I still get somewhat nervous when sending in a project for consideration. I know that each project or article that I create needs to stand on its own merit and I realize and accept that if what I am submitting doesn't fit into my editor's plans, then it won't be published. Nothing is a given.
> 
> Which brings to mind a final important factor that I will talk about today - you need to have a tough skin.
> 
> I realize that it is difficult to distance yourself from a project or article that you put your heart and soul into, but in order to be successful and survive in the publishing world, you need to do so. If your project is rejected, you need to take it in stride and try again. I am not saying that you have to LIKE it, but you need to not take it personally and try to take a breath and look objectively at what you submitted and perhaps explore the reasons that it was not accepted.
> 
> It may not be something that appealed to the editor. After all, editors are PEOPLE and we all have different likes and dislikes.
> 
> It may not have fit into the current theme that the editor was working on at the time you submitted. While sometimes an editor may ask to hold a project until the following year, this is rare as they realize that you probably don't want to sit on it that long. Sometimes by passing on an item an editor is doing you a favor because you could still submit it somewhere else.
> 
> It may still need a little more 'polish' and professionalism. You need to objectively look at your project and decide if you really feel that it is completed in a way that will set a good example for others. After all - magazines and publications are teaching tools for their readers and the projects included are those that editors want to attract new readers and appease the readers that they have. With many people constantly submitting projects, it is only natural that they choose what they feel is most appealing and professional, as they want their publications to be the best that they can be.
> 
> I realize that this information is only the tip of the iceberg, but I hope it gives you some ideas to explore and implement in order to expand your own businesses. The bottom line is if you don't try, you will never know.
> 
> Today I am finishing up my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts which shows the transformation of my "ugly box" into a very eye-pleasing storage solution using DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint products. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago and my editor thought it would be a good article for our readers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you find these ideas useful, albeit brief. I encourage you to do some homework and then submit to several places with your own original designs. It may really give your business an unexpected boost. You never know if you don't try.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday!


Thanks Sheila! I'll be reading these for sure.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Submitting Projects for Publication*
> 
> In the past couple days, I have been speaking of many different ways to help your small businesses grow. Today I will post a short blog and talk about another avenue you can take - submitting projects to various publications and magazines.
> 
> I often receive emails from people asking me how I became involved in being a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I have been listed as a contributing editor for over fifteen years now (YIKES!) and I hope to continue to work with the magazine as long as they will have me.
> 
> The first time I submitted projects to magazines, I was scared and excited and unsure of myself. Many of you know that I used to design and create collectible teddy bears and I believe that submitting my bears were my first attempts at being published. I also want to say that it took many, many tries to get that first project noticed and published and it took a tough skin and many rejections. The key here is to not give up and to keep on trying if you believe you have something that would be interesting to others. Sometimes it could take several attempts, or even years of trying before being successful.
> 
> There are many reasons for this, and one of the most important things is that you need to learn not to take it personally if your submissions are not accepted. There are many reasons that projects are not picked up and you shouldn't allow this to get you down.
> 
> Perhaps the project didn't fit in the theme that the editor was working on. Editors work several seasons in advance and they only have a limited amount of space to fill in their publications. Not only does your project have to be something that catches the editor's eye, but it also has to be timely as to what they are working on at the moment. Many publications have websites which have Editorial Guidelines which not only list time frames and themes for each issue, but also hints on formatting and what types of files and materials are required for submissions.
> 
> Another good way to prepare yourself to submit to a publication is to actually BUY and READ the magazine. Look at how they lay things out. Do they use a lot of step-by-step photos? Are you willing and able to provide these if your project is accepted? Is their formatting something that you feel comfortable with? All these are factors which may help you decide where you would like to submit.
> 
> Even as someone who has been submitting for many years, I still get somewhat nervous when sending in a project for consideration. I know that each project or article that I create needs to stand on its own merit and I realize and accept that if what I am submitting doesn't fit into my editor's plans, then it won't be published. Nothing is a given.
> 
> Which brings to mind a final important factor that I will talk about today - you need to have a tough skin.
> 
> I realize that it is difficult to distance yourself from a project or article that you put your heart and soul into, but in order to be successful and survive in the publishing world, you need to do so. If your project is rejected, you need to take it in stride and try again. I am not saying that you have to LIKE it, but you need to not take it personally and try to take a breath and look objectively at what you submitted and perhaps explore the reasons that it was not accepted.
> 
> It may not be something that appealed to the editor. After all, editors are PEOPLE and we all have different likes and dislikes.
> 
> It may not have fit into the current theme that the editor was working on at the time you submitted. While sometimes an editor may ask to hold a project until the following year, this is rare as they realize that you probably don't want to sit on it that long. Sometimes by passing on an item an editor is doing you a favor because you could still submit it somewhere else.
> 
> It may still need a little more 'polish' and professionalism. You need to objectively look at your project and decide if you really feel that it is completed in a way that will set a good example for others. After all - magazines and publications are teaching tools for their readers and the projects included are those that editors want to attract new readers and appease the readers that they have. With many people constantly submitting projects, it is only natural that they choose what they feel is most appealing and professional, as they want their publications to be the best that they can be.
> 
> I realize that this information is only the tip of the iceberg, but I hope it gives you some ideas to explore and implement in order to expand your own businesses. The bottom line is if you don't try, you will never know.
> 
> Today I am finishing up my article for Creative Woodworks and Crafts which shows the transformation of my "ugly box" into a very eye-pleasing storage solution using DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint products. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago and my editor thought it would be a good article for our readers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you find these ideas useful, albeit brief. I encourage you to do some homework and then submit to several places with your own original designs. It may really give your business an unexpected boost. You never know if you don't try.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday!


I appreciate you, your talents, observations, suggestions, and everything elso you do.Carry on. I'll be learning


----------



## scrollgirl

*"In-Between" Days*

Yesterday was a rather odd day for me. I found myself finishing up one project and kind of picking around with the next. I was a bit tired and achy (which is NOT typical for me!) and I was wondering if I was coming down with something.

I have been running pretty hard lately. My mind has been a bit overloaded with various ideas for different projects in different directions. I have found myself not sleeping very well because I was spending the night designing - my thoughts running wildly instead of allowing me to rest and sleep. As a result, I awoke feeling a bit tired and not rested. I am afraid to say that it wasn't a very productive day.

Those of you who read often know that this rarely happens to me. I am usually pretty organized and over the years I have learned to pace myself so that I accomplish the most I can in a day without feeling 'burned out'. But lately I have had an explosion of new ideas that I want to implement and I don't think I have allowed myself enough time to stop and rest and rejuvenate. I am afraid that I am feeling the results of that neglect.

It is hard some days not to feel overwhelmed.

I can't tell if this is a good thing or bad. Common sense tells me it is good, as my "idea bank" is extremely full. As someone who relies on new ideas and designs to survive, I know that having all of these new ideas is truly welcome. It means that I will be working for a long time to come.

What isn't great is when those feelings of anxiety begin to creep in. I feel that nothing kills creativity quicker than anxiety. For me anyway, there is a very fine line sometimes between creativity and being overwhelmed. It is up to me to channel these ideas and keep them organized so that they don't get the best of me. While multi-tasking is something I have learned to master on some levels, there are times when I find it can be very easy to slip into chaos when attempting to do things in too many directions at once. Perhaps this 'tiredness' I am feeling is a sign to reel things in and slow down for a short time and regroup. I believe that may be the case.

I think I will take the day to do just that.

I am on top of my deadlines and it is a good time to take some time to reorganize. There are things here in my house that need attention (just general straightening) and I need to take some time to cook and maybe make some comfort foods - a nice pot of soup or some home made sweet rolls. Perhaps I will take the time to make a long-overdue phone call to a friend. I think maybe a little self-indulgence is needed.

I often get notes and comments from you how you admire my ability to stay so organized and constantly remain driven. I am not from the school of thought that believes that a cluttered environment means that one is busy and productive. To me, clutter is distracting and counterproductive. I realize that we are all different in our modes of creating, but for me having chaos around me is a definite 'buzz kill' and stops me in my tracks. I have trouble allowing my ideas to flow when I am side stepping clutter. I know this isn't true for everyone, but it is for me. It is just my way.

I may miss a day or two with posting. Rest assured, I am fine. I just don't feel that you all need a play-by-play of my reorganization process, or that it will be remotely interesting to you. If I do think of something significant to share, I will certainly do so. But by publicly declaring that I may not be posting for a day or two, I am already setting the process in motion. I feel better already. 

It is a warm, grey day here in Nova Scotia. Already this morning, I can tell that we will see little sun. I am not one believes that I need the sun shining to feel good, as these somber winter days are quiet and peaceful - something that feels calming to me.

I am happy that I have come to recognize when it is time to take a breath. For I know that by ignoring the signs will only result in further anxiety and perhaps even illness. We tend to get colds and flues more when we are run down, and I feel that one reason I am rarely ill is because I have learned to listen to my body and do what is necessary to keep myself healthy. If it means stepping back for a short time, so be it. Usually the results of doing so is that when I return, I accomplish more than ever. It is a good investment to make.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend.

*Today's Featured Product*










SLDK205 - Filigree Heart Ornaments (Just in time for Valentine's Day!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"In-Between" Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather odd day for me. I found myself finishing up one project and kind of picking around with the next. I was a bit tired and achy (which is NOT typical for me!) and I was wondering if I was coming down with something.
> 
> I have been running pretty hard lately. My mind has been a bit overloaded with various ideas for different projects in different directions. I have found myself not sleeping very well because I was spending the night designing - my thoughts running wildly instead of allowing me to rest and sleep. As a result, I awoke feeling a bit tired and not rested. I am afraid to say that it wasn't a very productive day.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that this rarely happens to me. I am usually pretty organized and over the years I have learned to pace myself so that I accomplish the most I can in a day without feeling 'burned out'. But lately I have had an explosion of new ideas that I want to implement and I don't think I have allowed myself enough time to stop and rest and rejuvenate. I am afraid that I am feeling the results of that neglect.
> 
> It is hard some days not to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> I can't tell if this is a good thing or bad. Common sense tells me it is good, as my "idea bank" is extremely full. As someone who relies on new ideas and designs to survive, I know that having all of these new ideas is truly welcome. It means that I will be working for a long time to come.
> 
> What isn't great is when those feelings of anxiety begin to creep in. I feel that nothing kills creativity quicker than anxiety. For me anyway, there is a very fine line sometimes between creativity and being overwhelmed. It is up to me to channel these ideas and keep them organized so that they don't get the best of me. While multi-tasking is something I have learned to master on some levels, there are times when I find it can be very easy to slip into chaos when attempting to do things in too many directions at once. Perhaps this 'tiredness' I am feeling is a sign to reel things in and slow down for a short time and regroup. I believe that may be the case.
> 
> I think I will take the day to do just that.
> 
> I am on top of my deadlines and it is a good time to take some time to reorganize. There are things here in my house that need attention (just general straightening) and I need to take some time to cook and maybe make some comfort foods - a nice pot of soup or some home made sweet rolls. Perhaps I will take the time to make a long-overdue phone call to a friend. I think maybe a little self-indulgence is needed.
> 
> I often get notes and comments from you how you admire my ability to stay so organized and constantly remain driven. I am not from the school of thought that believes that a cluttered environment means that one is busy and productive. To me, clutter is distracting and counterproductive. I realize that we are all different in our modes of creating, but for me having chaos around me is a definite 'buzz kill' and stops me in my tracks. I have trouble allowing my ideas to flow when I am side stepping clutter. I know this isn't true for everyone, but it is for me. It is just my way.
> 
> I may miss a day or two with posting. Rest assured, I am fine. I just don't feel that you all need a play-by-play of my reorganization process, or that it will be remotely interesting to you. If I do think of something significant to share, I will certainly do so. But by publicly declaring that I may not be posting for a day or two, I am already setting the process in motion. I feel better already.
> 
> It is a warm, grey day here in Nova Scotia. Already this morning, I can tell that we will see little sun. I am not one believes that I need the sun shining to feel good, as these somber winter days are quiet and peaceful - something that feels calming to me.
> 
> I am happy that I have come to recognize when it is time to take a breath. For I know that by ignoring the signs will only result in further anxiety and perhaps even illness. We tend to get colds and flues more when we are run down, and I feel that one reason I am rarely ill is because I have learned to listen to my body and do what is necessary to keep myself healthy. If it means stepping back for a short time, so be it. Usually the results of doing so is that when I return, I accomplish more than ever. It is a good investment to make.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 - Filigree Heart Ornaments (Just in time for Valentine's Day!)


Your scrolling always amazes me. Have a gr8 and safe weekend


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *"In-Between" Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather odd day for me. I found myself finishing up one project and kind of picking around with the next. I was a bit tired and achy (which is NOT typical for me!) and I was wondering if I was coming down with something.
> 
> I have been running pretty hard lately. My mind has been a bit overloaded with various ideas for different projects in different directions. I have found myself not sleeping very well because I was spending the night designing - my thoughts running wildly instead of allowing me to rest and sleep. As a result, I awoke feeling a bit tired and not rested. I am afraid to say that it wasn't a very productive day.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that this rarely happens to me. I am usually pretty organized and over the years I have learned to pace myself so that I accomplish the most I can in a day without feeling 'burned out'. But lately I have had an explosion of new ideas that I want to implement and I don't think I have allowed myself enough time to stop and rest and rejuvenate. I am afraid that I am feeling the results of that neglect.
> 
> It is hard some days not to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> I can't tell if this is a good thing or bad. Common sense tells me it is good, as my "idea bank" is extremely full. As someone who relies on new ideas and designs to survive, I know that having all of these new ideas is truly welcome. It means that I will be working for a long time to come.
> 
> What isn't great is when those feelings of anxiety begin to creep in. I feel that nothing kills creativity quicker than anxiety. For me anyway, there is a very fine line sometimes between creativity and being overwhelmed. It is up to me to channel these ideas and keep them organized so that they don't get the best of me. While multi-tasking is something I have learned to master on some levels, there are times when I find it can be very easy to slip into chaos when attempting to do things in too many directions at once. Perhaps this 'tiredness' I am feeling is a sign to reel things in and slow down for a short time and regroup. I believe that may be the case.
> 
> I think I will take the day to do just that.
> 
> I am on top of my deadlines and it is a good time to take some time to reorganize. There are things here in my house that need attention (just general straightening) and I need to take some time to cook and maybe make some comfort foods - a nice pot of soup or some home made sweet rolls. Perhaps I will take the time to make a long-overdue phone call to a friend. I think maybe a little self-indulgence is needed.
> 
> I often get notes and comments from you how you admire my ability to stay so organized and constantly remain driven. I am not from the school of thought that believes that a cluttered environment means that one is busy and productive. To me, clutter is distracting and counterproductive. I realize that we are all different in our modes of creating, but for me having chaos around me is a definite 'buzz kill' and stops me in my tracks. I have trouble allowing my ideas to flow when I am side stepping clutter. I know this isn't true for everyone, but it is for me. It is just my way.
> 
> I may miss a day or two with posting. Rest assured, I am fine. I just don't feel that you all need a play-by-play of my reorganization process, or that it will be remotely interesting to you. If I do think of something significant to share, I will certainly do so. But by publicly declaring that I may not be posting for a day or two, I am already setting the process in motion. I feel better already.
> 
> It is a warm, grey day here in Nova Scotia. Already this morning, I can tell that we will see little sun. I am not one believes that I need the sun shining to feel good, as these somber winter days are quiet and peaceful - something that feels calming to me.
> 
> I am happy that I have come to recognize when it is time to take a breath. For I know that by ignoring the signs will only result in further anxiety and perhaps even illness. We tend to get colds and flues more when we are run down, and I feel that one reason I am rarely ill is because I have learned to listen to my body and do what is necessary to keep myself healthy. If it means stepping back for a short time, so be it. Usually the results of doing so is that when I return, I accomplish more than ever. It is a good investment to make.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 - Filigree Heart Ornaments (Just in time for Valentine's Day!)


Rainy grey day here. Good time to curl up with a good book and relax. Take care of you Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"In-Between" Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather odd day for me. I found myself finishing up one project and kind of picking around with the next. I was a bit tired and achy (which is NOT typical for me!) and I was wondering if I was coming down with something.
> 
> I have been running pretty hard lately. My mind has been a bit overloaded with various ideas for different projects in different directions. I have found myself not sleeping very well because I was spending the night designing - my thoughts running wildly instead of allowing me to rest and sleep. As a result, I awoke feeling a bit tired and not rested. I am afraid to say that it wasn't a very productive day.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that this rarely happens to me. I am usually pretty organized and over the years I have learned to pace myself so that I accomplish the most I can in a day without feeling 'burned out'. But lately I have had an explosion of new ideas that I want to implement and I don't think I have allowed myself enough time to stop and rest and rejuvenate. I am afraid that I am feeling the results of that neglect.
> 
> It is hard some days not to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> I can't tell if this is a good thing or bad. Common sense tells me it is good, as my "idea bank" is extremely full. As someone who relies on new ideas and designs to survive, I know that having all of these new ideas is truly welcome. It means that I will be working for a long time to come.
> 
> What isn't great is when those feelings of anxiety begin to creep in. I feel that nothing kills creativity quicker than anxiety. For me anyway, there is a very fine line sometimes between creativity and being overwhelmed. It is up to me to channel these ideas and keep them organized so that they don't get the best of me. While multi-tasking is something I have learned to master on some levels, there are times when I find it can be very easy to slip into chaos when attempting to do things in too many directions at once. Perhaps this 'tiredness' I am feeling is a sign to reel things in and slow down for a short time and regroup. I believe that may be the case.
> 
> I think I will take the day to do just that.
> 
> I am on top of my deadlines and it is a good time to take some time to reorganize. There are things here in my house that need attention (just general straightening) and I need to take some time to cook and maybe make some comfort foods - a nice pot of soup or some home made sweet rolls. Perhaps I will take the time to make a long-overdue phone call to a friend. I think maybe a little self-indulgence is needed.
> 
> I often get notes and comments from you how you admire my ability to stay so organized and constantly remain driven. I am not from the school of thought that believes that a cluttered environment means that one is busy and productive. To me, clutter is distracting and counterproductive. I realize that we are all different in our modes of creating, but for me having chaos around me is a definite 'buzz kill' and stops me in my tracks. I have trouble allowing my ideas to flow when I am side stepping clutter. I know this isn't true for everyone, but it is for me. It is just my way.
> 
> I may miss a day or two with posting. Rest assured, I am fine. I just don't feel that you all need a play-by-play of my reorganization process, or that it will be remotely interesting to you. If I do think of something significant to share, I will certainly do so. But by publicly declaring that I may not be posting for a day or two, I am already setting the process in motion. I feel better already.
> 
> It is a warm, grey day here in Nova Scotia. Already this morning, I can tell that we will see little sun. I am not one believes that I need the sun shining to feel good, as these somber winter days are quiet and peaceful - something that feels calming to me.
> 
> I am happy that I have come to recognize when it is time to take a breath. For I know that by ignoring the signs will only result in further anxiety and perhaps even illness. We tend to get colds and flues more when we are run down, and I feel that one reason I am rarely ill is because I have learned to listen to my body and do what is necessary to keep myself healthy. If it means stepping back for a short time, so be it. Usually the results of doing so is that when I return, I accomplish more than ever. It is a good investment to make.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 - Filigree Heart Ornaments (Just in time for Valentine's Day!)


Keeping in tune with one's body and soul is the best way to keep healthy. You are always in tune! Enjoy your weekend Sheila.
A sunny day here but a bit chilly. The Spring flowers are still popping up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"In-Between" Days*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather odd day for me. I found myself finishing up one project and kind of picking around with the next. I was a bit tired and achy (which is NOT typical for me!) and I was wondering if I was coming down with something.
> 
> I have been running pretty hard lately. My mind has been a bit overloaded with various ideas for different projects in different directions. I have found myself not sleeping very well because I was spending the night designing - my thoughts running wildly instead of allowing me to rest and sleep. As a result, I awoke feeling a bit tired and not rested. I am afraid to say that it wasn't a very productive day.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that this rarely happens to me. I am usually pretty organized and over the years I have learned to pace myself so that I accomplish the most I can in a day without feeling 'burned out'. But lately I have had an explosion of new ideas that I want to implement and I don't think I have allowed myself enough time to stop and rest and rejuvenate. I am afraid that I am feeling the results of that neglect.
> 
> It is hard some days not to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> I can't tell if this is a good thing or bad. Common sense tells me it is good, as my "idea bank" is extremely full. As someone who relies on new ideas and designs to survive, I know that having all of these new ideas is truly welcome. It means that I will be working for a long time to come.
> 
> What isn't great is when those feelings of anxiety begin to creep in. I feel that nothing kills creativity quicker than anxiety. For me anyway, there is a very fine line sometimes between creativity and being overwhelmed. It is up to me to channel these ideas and keep them organized so that they don't get the best of me. While multi-tasking is something I have learned to master on some levels, there are times when I find it can be very easy to slip into chaos when attempting to do things in too many directions at once. Perhaps this 'tiredness' I am feeling is a sign to reel things in and slow down for a short time and regroup. I believe that may be the case.
> 
> I think I will take the day to do just that.
> 
> I am on top of my deadlines and it is a good time to take some time to reorganize. There are things here in my house that need attention (just general straightening) and I need to take some time to cook and maybe make some comfort foods - a nice pot of soup or some home made sweet rolls. Perhaps I will take the time to make a long-overdue phone call to a friend. I think maybe a little self-indulgence is needed.
> 
> I often get notes and comments from you how you admire my ability to stay so organized and constantly remain driven. I am not from the school of thought that believes that a cluttered environment means that one is busy and productive. To me, clutter is distracting and counterproductive. I realize that we are all different in our modes of creating, but for me having chaos around me is a definite 'buzz kill' and stops me in my tracks. I have trouble allowing my ideas to flow when I am side stepping clutter. I know this isn't true for everyone, but it is for me. It is just my way.
> 
> I may miss a day or two with posting. Rest assured, I am fine. I just don't feel that you all need a play-by-play of my reorganization process, or that it will be remotely interesting to you. If I do think of something significant to share, I will certainly do so. But by publicly declaring that I may not be posting for a day or two, I am already setting the process in motion. I feel better already.
> 
> It is a warm, grey day here in Nova Scotia. Already this morning, I can tell that we will see little sun. I am not one believes that I need the sun shining to feel good, as these somber winter days are quiet and peaceful - something that feels calming to me.
> 
> I am happy that I have come to recognize when it is time to take a breath. For I know that by ignoring the signs will only result in further anxiety and perhaps even illness. We tend to get colds and flues more when we are run down, and I feel that one reason I am rarely ill is because I have learned to listen to my body and do what is necessary to keep myself healthy. If it means stepping back for a short time, so be it. Usually the results of doing so is that when I return, I accomplish more than ever. It is a good investment to make.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK205 - Filigree Heart Ornaments (Just in time for Valentine's Day!)


Thank you all very much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Too Much Inspiration??*

Is there really such a thing?

I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.

I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.

That's what inspiration is to me.

I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.

So began my career in designing.

I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.

But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?

Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:

http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/

Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.

But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.

Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.

Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.

So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.

I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!

But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.

Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.



















The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.

I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.

Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.

Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.

Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.

I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.

"It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


I don't think there is ever too much inspiration! I think as creative people we sometimes think that all our inspirational ideas must come into being as soon as we think of them. Given there are only so many hours in the day, there is only so much we can do, however if we keep writing the ideas down we can pay them forward and encourage folks to get into a creative mode. I think this is why some of the crafts learnt a long time ago make a comeback.
You have done a beautiful job on your embroidery.
Enjoy the day. Sunny but cool here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


Thank you Anna. I know that you are another one (like me!) who appreciates many different forms of creativity. I don't think we can help ourselves. Somehow, I was born with the need to 'make things' and I find a great deal of satisfaction in creating through all different kinds of media.

Yes - I wish there were more hours in the day. I also wish I never had to sleep. But we both know that neither is possible so I just have to budget my time accordingly so that I am able to do as many as I can in a given day. One thing for certain - I will never be "bored"!

We have a grey, calm day here. I understand we have a storm coming that is due on Wednesday and another that will arrive for the weekend. They don't bother me though. I always find something productive to do! Have a wonderful Monday! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


i really believe you would do well in whatever art form you tried, susan loves that type of needle work , she is working on a huge project for my son chris who is now living back in alaska, i dont know how you guys do it, but anyway, its a beautiful form of art, it goes well with woodwork….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


Thanks, Grizz! I would love to see pictures of what Sue is making. I love seeing different styles of needlework. If you get a chance, please send me some (or share here!) I hope you are getting warmer weather. We are due for two more storms this week. 

Have a great day and my best to Sue,

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh












hey there , this is where susan is at right now, its a northern lights pattern, ill have to put the link to where the original is as it wont let me copy and past it or copy it, http://www.artsanddesigns.com/cgi-bin/viewDetails.pl?catnumber=1473243415


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


Wow, Bob! This is an AMAZING piece of needlework! What a beautiful picture it will be! Tell Sue she has my greatest admiration! I hope you keep me updated with her progress. I love to see others' work and I think it will be a wonderful piece of art. Thank you for sharing it here!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


Your different avenues of talent and creativity is amazing.


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


Those turned out great.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Too Much Inspiration??*
> 
> Is there really such a thing?
> 
> I think I know many people who feel the way that I feel. Like me, they look at the world with different eyes than most people around them and they see beauty and creativity lurking around every corner. It is wonderful and a truly incredible way to view the world. The only problem is finding enough time to do everything.
> 
> I often speak of that dilemma. Associating with other creative people only seems to intensify those feelings. Between my woodworking friends and colleagues and my painting friends and colleagues, so much brainstorming passes through my life in a single day that sometimes I begin to feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that I want to try. I don't mean copy others' ideas, but there are many times when I see something and think to myself "I love this, but I would do (blah, blah, blah) and fill in the blank with my own twist on something.
> 
> That's what inspiration is to me.
> 
> I was never one to follow instructions exactly. Oh, maybe when I was just beginning to do something - I would follow the "rules" to get the basic jest of whatever I was working on - but soon after I got my footing on the technique, I was off on my own, thinking of ways that I could improve or change things.
> 
> So began my career in designing.
> 
> I have done the same with woodworking, painting, cooking, sewing and just about anything that I attempt. I guess in some ways I will always be a rebel, creating my own path and following my heart.
> 
> But isn't that a wonderful and exciting way to live?
> 
> Recently, one of my creative painting friends referred to a page of beautiful embroidery designs. This was back sometime in November or so. The pictures she posted were from Di van Niekerk's site which is located here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> Di is located in South Africa and is an expert in ribbon embroidery and stumpwork. Her site immediately caught my attention and I found myself pouring over all the information I could find regarding this form of art. Many of you remember that I have told the story (recently I believe) of how my grandmother's neighbor taught me how to embroider on tea towels when I was a child growing up in the city of Chicago. I have always loved needlework and I had forgotten how much I loved making it.
> 
> But seeing this site re-sparked my interest. To make a long story short, I have been using much of my "spare time" to research and practice a bit of needlework and I decided to further my education in this delicate art. Just after Christmas, I ordered a kit and the necessary supplies to follow through with Di's project called "A Perfect World". In the book, you build a 17 panel sampler and learn over 60 new techniques and elements of this art form. I thought it would be the "perfect" way for me to expand my abilities and knowledge. It will certainly be a challenge.
> 
> Of course, Keith thought that I lost my mind. (AS IF I don't have ENOUGH to do right now!) But most of what I do seems to go "on the block" and I think of it as part of my work and job. While I am very, very fortunate to absolutely LOVE what I do for a living, I want to do something that will NOT be for sale and will only be for ME.
> 
> Perhaps that sounds a bit selfish, but maybe it is time that I do something like this. I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately and I know that in order to keep myself happy and productive in both the painting and woodworking areas, I need to take some time away on a regular basis and do something just for ME. I know in the long run it will keep me fresh and happy and even more productive.
> 
> So I am starting this adventure and I will post here on my progress from time to time. The bulk of my supplies arrived last week and I spent the weekend finishing up my pressing work and completing all of my deadlines. I needed to do this before I began my new journey. At about 4pm yesterday, I was ready to begin.
> 
> I was actually somewhat SCARED to start sewing on this beautiful fabric. While I had carded and organized all the silk ribbons and threads that came with the kit, as well as the additional supplies, actually USING them became a bit intimidating. What if I goofed things up? What if I made a mess of it? What a waste that would be!
> 
> But I took a breath and plunged in. I had spent the last month or so reading up on what I had to do to prepare things, as well as learning the terminology. I had reread the instructions over and over, as the book arrived just before Christmas, and I felt that I was ready to begin my new adventure.
> 
> Last night I finished the first flower of the amazing design. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-dyed silk ribbon and thread is amazing! I worked slowly and carefully, but I felt completely relaxed and happy. I think I made pretty good progress and I am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect that finishing this sampler will take a great deal of time. I don't know how often I will be able to work on it, but I hope to keep at it for a while at least. I think that diversifying into other mediums will be a wonderful inspiration for both my woodworking and painting projects, and I am excited about it already.
> 
> Can we have too much inspiration? I really don't believe we can. I think that exploring a full range of techniques, styles and media will only serve to expand our creativity and enrich our lives.
> 
> Inspiration is all around us in so many different forms. Some may find it in planting flowers while others find it in embroidering flowers. I believe that what inspires an individual is as unique as people themselves. It is there for the taking, if you only learn to take notice of it.
> 
> Today it is back to woodworking for me. I have some patterns to write up for the site update that Keith and I are doing in a couple of days and I would like to get that under my belt. I then have some new ideas for both woodworking and painting patterns that I need to begin developing. It is all busy and all good.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful Monday and I hope you have a great day filled with creativity and inspiration.
> 
> "It is good to love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is well done." ― Vincent van Gogh


Thank you Phillip! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working on Another Site Update*

It seems that we just did an update to the site a short time ago, but we have several new patterns and are adding them in today. I spent yesterday preparing them and getting my own ready for posting and Keith was doing the same.

Today I will spend the day writing the newsletter, and then I will be moving on to begin designing some new scroll sawing projects. It seems like forever since I have designed for scrolling - even though I have been working just about every day. I suppose a lot of time was spent on my different Ballerina Patterns. Making different versions of patterns takes a lot of time. But it is something that I feel is important to do when so many people have asked for them.

I could think of several versions for just about any project that I come up with. Usually when I design a scroll sawing version of something, I receive several requests for painted versions. While it does require a good deal of additional time, I really enjoy seeing my ideas presented in a variety of different ways. Besides - with over 500 patterns available on our site, I would rather concentrate on quality rather than quantity. I hope my customers agree.

Keith and I have both been very pleased with how many NEW people we have joining our Mailing List. We had a fabulous year of seeing our little company grow in 2013 and it continues to do so in 2014. We hope that we are contributing to the growth of both the scroll sawing community as well as the painting community by offering interesting lessons and designs through our patterns. Both of these areas are filled with wonderful talent and it is a pleasure to be inspired by them and also offer something back.

We also spent part of the day planning our lesson for our classes at the Northeaster Woodworkers Association 23rd Annual Showcase on March 29th and 30th, 2014 in Saratoga Springs, New York. Keith and I will be hosting four - three hour classes on scrollsawing techniques. It will be a wonderful chance for us to see old friends and meet new people and promote scroll sawing in general. I will have more about that later on in my posts here. If you have never been to a woodworking show, this is a wonderful event and well worth taking the time to attend. There are lectures, classes and many vendors that will be introducing and demonstrating products throughout the show. It is going to be a great time.

With that said, I will keep today's post relatively short. I saw a tiny peek of the sun for a bit, but it is now back hiding behind the clouds. We are expecting a storm on Wednesday as well as over the weekend. I don't really mind, as that is part of winter and I have plenty of things to do to keep busy no matter what. Spring will come when it is ready.

Have a wonderful day today, and try to do something wonderful.

Happy Tuesday! 
*
Today's Featured Product*










SLD373 - Here's my Heart 12 Embellished Ornaments and Pendants


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*

Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.

Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:










SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque

And:










SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque

He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:










SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques

I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.










SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box

And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:










Which also have a painted version:










SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments

And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:










SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray

(Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -










SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments

All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.

Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.

Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Wonderful patterns on both your entries for you up-date! My, my you've done yourselves really proud. Here's hoping you make great sales from these efforts.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
Agnes likes very much your work. She loves to have keys as pendant for her necklaces that she used to make from different beads. She was amazed also with the bible verses. I think she is now becoming interested on how to do it. Another lumberjock is coming…aha. You inspired her. Thanks,


----------



## Brett1972

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I love the keys! It all looks wonderful. I like how the shapes on the verse plaques are positive/negative and come off the edge, breaking up the straight edges.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila. I love the new designs and the box, the tray and the pendants are on my gift lists for people. I have a notebook beside my computer now in which I list the patterns I want to do and who they are for. That way, once I get out to the workshop I can start working my way through the list instead of running around in my head wondering where to start as I have so many ideas!
A beautiful sunny day here but still very chilly. 
Enjoy your day and I hope your forecasted storm isn't too bad.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you all for your very kind remarks. There are times when I feel as if I don't accomplish anything, but then days like today when I see everything together, I am very proud of what Keith and I accomplish. We are so pleased with the huge response to our newsletters! It motivates us to do even better the next time! 

Bert - show Agnes my class and see if that helps her get started. I am also here if she has any questions or needs any type of guidance. It would be wonderful to have another 'scroller' in the ranks!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


All very elegant. You and Keith make a fine team


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


All wonderful works!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of New Pattern Designs for our Site*
> 
> Today I am going to sound like an advertisement I fear, but Keith and I spent the majority of the day updating our website again and adding on the new designs we have to offer. Even though I sometimes feel like I am not accomplishing very much, I was very pleased to see all the new designs together. There were far more than I expected and I felt very proud of our site.
> 
> Keith had several new designs to add, and they are all really nice. He had two new bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK354 - Ephesians 4:7 Plaque
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK355 - Matthew 5:8 Plaque
> 
> He also decided to make a set of all his similar Bible verse plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDKBPSet1 - Set of 8 Bible Plaques
> 
> I added in a couple of romantic-themed projects that would be great for Valentines Day, Weddings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD442 - All My Love Keepsake Box
> 
> And my heart-themed key and lock ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also have a painted version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD443 - 12 Romantic Key and Lock Ornaments
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new dessert tray that has beautiful scroll work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK356 Fretwork Dessert Tray
> 
> (Added in - How could I forget my favorite of Keith's new designs! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK357 Embellished Filigree Pendants and Ornaments
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty good variety of projects. Seeing as we just updated things a couple of weeks ago, I felt we are doing pretty good.
> 
> Today I will be on to designing new things. I have some painting patterns I am working on as well as some new scroll saw patterns. I am working on some "spring-themed" things, as I believe that many people are looking forward to the spring after the harsh winter we are having. We are expecting a storm here in Nova Scotia today and another one as well over the weekend. It is a good time to stay in and draw and paint and cut and think ahead to warmer weather. I know it has been a hardship on many.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in and reading. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have at least some drawings to share with you. I am anxious to see these new ideas come to life and I know that they will be fun to build.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you so much Erwin! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to the Drawing Board*

I must admit, I didn't get any drawing done yesterday. We had sent out a newsletter on Tuesday and things were pretty busy for most of the day.

Mind you - I am not complaining! It is really a great feeling to have such a positive response to an update. Either people really LIKED our new stuff or they are house bound with all the snowy weather that is hitting much of North America and looking for something to do. Perhaps it is just a little of both.

I often express my appreciation for the support we receive from our customers. I don't think that I can ever say it too much. Without such a strong following, we wouldn't be able to continue doing what we are doing. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't appreciate that they choose us and our patterns for their past times. Both Keith and I are very honored and grateful.

Much of the day yesterday was spent corresponding with customers. Some had questions regarding patterns. Others had general questions about techniques or equipment or finishes. Still others had ideas and photos that they wanted to share of work they had done using our designs. It is always nice to touch base with people and hear what they have to say about what we do. It truly helps us create better instructions and patterns.

I also love seeing pictures of what people do with our designs. Yesterday I received a photo from a customer (Larry) who made a beautiful sterling silver heart pendant from Keith's heart ornament pattern that I featured the other day. He cut this with a hand saw and he says it still needs to be shaped and polished. I think it is amazing!










(Note the DIME next to it for scale!)

Things such as this just make me smile. People are so talented and they really do elevate our patterns to another level. It just makes me want to do better.

Between errands, another snow storm and all the correspondences, the day seemed to have gotten away from me. Before I knew it I looked up at the clock and it was after 6pm. And I hadn't even began to draw!

I was still 'fuzzy' as to the direction I was going to take (too many choices) so I thought I would call it a night with "work" and do some relaxing embroidery. In between I still filled orders and answered questions, but I wanted to relax a bit and enjoy my evening and start fresh today.

I finished the first panel on my embroidery project that I have been working on. I was pleased that many of you expressed that you wanted me to keep posting my photos as I go along. Since the project has 17 panels, I expect that with the short time I have to work in it, it will take me several months to complete. But even if it takes a year, I will be happy. I find it fun to do yet another form or artwork. I have already learned so much!

I finished the "stumpwork" wings for my dragonfly. They are embroidered on sheer organza and then cut away from the main fabric. I learned that stumpwork is a style of embroidery where the stitched figures are raised from the surface of the work to form a 3-dimensional effect. I had not known that. There are different interesting techniques used to achieve the raised pieces. For these wings, you line the organza with a stabilizing fabric that dissolves in water. It is quite interesting to me and very detailed. Just what I like.










My picture isn't the greatest, but you get the point. The eyes and body of the dragonfly are tiny glass beading. The wired wings are raised off the piece and sheer - like real wings. I think he is adorable.

Here is the complete picture of the first panel:










So far, so good. The long flower with the purplish/pink buds is Tulbaghia Violacea. The peach flower is Clivia. And the pink ground cover is Oxalis. I am happy with them as a start. Perhaps one day I will paint or scroll similar flowers.

I don't know just how I came to desire creating in this form. Perhaps it was because I looked back on my life and saw that I began down this path a long time ago and I wanted to continue on that journey. There are times in our lives when we just 'know' we need to explore. It has nothing to do with our current state of being busy or having much to do already. I find that one small grain of inspiration can grow into many different directions. Inspiration isn't looking at something and copying it - it is the seed that is planted in your mind that grows into an entire garden of ideas. The more directions it spreads, the better.

I can't see how learning something new can be detrimental. I don't ever want to stop learning new things. I never want to be satisfied with my life. For when I am, and I become complacent and comfortable, I will surely be nearing my end. I want to leave this life not only with a list of accomplishments, but with a longer list of things I have yet to learn. The yearning to learn fills my days with happiness and purpose and makes my life full and exciting.

"I am so fresh in soul and spirit that life gushes and bubbles around me in a thousand springs." -Robert Schumann

I often feel that sentiment. There are so many wonderful and positive things to explore in this life. I feel that things are calling to me from many directions. My only complaint is that the days are too short and that I can't do everything that I want to do on a given day. But that is part of what makes me happy, and I wouldn't want it any other way.

I am going to take another attempt at drawing today. While I was embroidering, I was thinking about the next thing that I want to create, and I feel that today I am ready.

I couldn't wait to get up today and get started. I love when I feel like this and I embrace these days with enthusiasm and passion. It makes for a very good life.

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Drawing Board*
> 
> I must admit, I didn't get any drawing done yesterday. We had sent out a newsletter on Tuesday and things were pretty busy for most of the day.
> 
> Mind you - I am not complaining! It is really a great feeling to have such a positive response to an update. Either people really LIKED our new stuff or they are house bound with all the snowy weather that is hitting much of North America and looking for something to do. Perhaps it is just a little of both.
> 
> I often express my appreciation for the support we receive from our customers. I don't think that I can ever say it too much. Without such a strong following, we wouldn't be able to continue doing what we are doing. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't appreciate that they choose us and our patterns for their past times. Both Keith and I are very honored and grateful.
> 
> Much of the day yesterday was spent corresponding with customers. Some had questions regarding patterns. Others had general questions about techniques or equipment or finishes. Still others had ideas and photos that they wanted to share of work they had done using our designs. It is always nice to touch base with people and hear what they have to say about what we do. It truly helps us create better instructions and patterns.
> 
> I also love seeing pictures of what people do with our designs. Yesterday I received a photo from a customer (Larry) who made a beautiful sterling silver heart pendant from Keith's heart ornament pattern that I featured the other day. He cut this with a hand saw and he says it still needs to be shaped and polished. I think it is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note the DIME next to it for scale!)
> 
> Things such as this just make me smile. People are so talented and they really do elevate our patterns to another level. It just makes me want to do better.
> 
> Between errands, another snow storm and all the correspondences, the day seemed to have gotten away from me. Before I knew it I looked up at the clock and it was after 6pm. And I hadn't even began to draw!
> 
> I was still 'fuzzy' as to the direction I was going to take (too many choices) so I thought I would call it a night with "work" and do some relaxing embroidery. In between I still filled orders and answered questions, but I wanted to relax a bit and enjoy my evening and start fresh today.
> 
> I finished the first panel on my embroidery project that I have been working on. I was pleased that many of you expressed that you wanted me to keep posting my photos as I go along. Since the project has 17 panels, I expect that with the short time I have to work in it, it will take me several months to complete. But even if it takes a year, I will be happy. I find it fun to do yet another form or artwork. I have already learned so much!
> 
> I finished the "stumpwork" wings for my dragonfly. They are embroidered on sheer organza and then cut away from the main fabric. I learned that stumpwork is a style of embroidery where the stitched figures are raised from the surface of the work to form a 3-dimensional effect. I had not known that. There are different interesting techniques used to achieve the raised pieces. For these wings, you line the organza with a stabilizing fabric that dissolves in water. It is quite interesting to me and very detailed. Just what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My picture isn't the greatest, but you get the point. The eyes and body of the dragonfly are tiny glass beading. The wired wings are raised off the piece and sheer - like real wings. I think he is adorable.
> 
> Here is the complete picture of the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good. The long flower with the purplish/pink buds is Tulbaghia Violacea. The peach flower is Clivia. And the pink ground cover is Oxalis. I am happy with them as a start. Perhaps one day I will paint or scroll similar flowers.
> 
> I don't know just how I came to desire creating in this form. Perhaps it was because I looked back on my life and saw that I began down this path a long time ago and I wanted to continue on that journey. There are times in our lives when we just 'know' we need to explore. It has nothing to do with our current state of being busy or having much to do already. I find that one small grain of inspiration can grow into many different directions. Inspiration isn't looking at something and copying it - it is the seed that is planted in your mind that grows into an entire garden of ideas. The more directions it spreads, the better.
> 
> I can't see how learning something new can be detrimental. I don't ever want to stop learning new things. I never want to be satisfied with my life. For when I am, and I become complacent and comfortable, I will surely be nearing my end. I want to leave this life not only with a list of accomplishments, but with a longer list of things I have yet to learn. The yearning to learn fills my days with happiness and purpose and makes my life full and exciting.
> 
> "I am so fresh in soul and spirit that life gushes and bubbles around me in a thousand springs." -Robert Schumann
> 
> I often feel that sentiment. There are so many wonderful and positive things to explore in this life. I feel that things are calling to me from many directions. My only complaint is that the days are too short and that I can't do everything that I want to do on a given day. But that is part of what makes me happy, and I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> I am going to take another attempt at drawing today. While I was embroidering, I was thinking about the next thing that I want to create, and I feel that today I am ready.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get up today and get started. I love when I feel like this and I embrace these days with enthusiasm and passion. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


That silver pendant is amazing! Beautifully done.I can only imagine what size his hand saw was.
Your embroidery is wonderful. I never knew embroidery could be done with a 3-d effect. I think it will make a beautiful wall hanging when you are finished. The detail in the embroidery is amazing.
Another sunny but very chilly day here. We can't complain looking at the poor folks back East and seeing what a long, cold, ice and snow Winter they have had. Stay warm!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Drawing Board*
> 
> I must admit, I didn't get any drawing done yesterday. We had sent out a newsletter on Tuesday and things were pretty busy for most of the day.
> 
> Mind you - I am not complaining! It is really a great feeling to have such a positive response to an update. Either people really LIKED our new stuff or they are house bound with all the snowy weather that is hitting much of North America and looking for something to do. Perhaps it is just a little of both.
> 
> I often express my appreciation for the support we receive from our customers. I don't think that I can ever say it too much. Without such a strong following, we wouldn't be able to continue doing what we are doing. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't appreciate that they choose us and our patterns for their past times. Both Keith and I are very honored and grateful.
> 
> Much of the day yesterday was spent corresponding with customers. Some had questions regarding patterns. Others had general questions about techniques or equipment or finishes. Still others had ideas and photos that they wanted to share of work they had done using our designs. It is always nice to touch base with people and hear what they have to say about what we do. It truly helps us create better instructions and patterns.
> 
> I also love seeing pictures of what people do with our designs. Yesterday I received a photo from a customer (Larry) who made a beautiful sterling silver heart pendant from Keith's heart ornament pattern that I featured the other day. He cut this with a hand saw and he says it still needs to be shaped and polished. I think it is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note the DIME next to it for scale!)
> 
> Things such as this just make me smile. People are so talented and they really do elevate our patterns to another level. It just makes me want to do better.
> 
> Between errands, another snow storm and all the correspondences, the day seemed to have gotten away from me. Before I knew it I looked up at the clock and it was after 6pm. And I hadn't even began to draw!
> 
> I was still 'fuzzy' as to the direction I was going to take (too many choices) so I thought I would call it a night with "work" and do some relaxing embroidery. In between I still filled orders and answered questions, but I wanted to relax a bit and enjoy my evening and start fresh today.
> 
> I finished the first panel on my embroidery project that I have been working on. I was pleased that many of you expressed that you wanted me to keep posting my photos as I go along. Since the project has 17 panels, I expect that with the short time I have to work in it, it will take me several months to complete. But even if it takes a year, I will be happy. I find it fun to do yet another form or artwork. I have already learned so much!
> 
> I finished the "stumpwork" wings for my dragonfly. They are embroidered on sheer organza and then cut away from the main fabric. I learned that stumpwork is a style of embroidery where the stitched figures are raised from the surface of the work to form a 3-dimensional effect. I had not known that. There are different interesting techniques used to achieve the raised pieces. For these wings, you line the organza with a stabilizing fabric that dissolves in water. It is quite interesting to me and very detailed. Just what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My picture isn't the greatest, but you get the point. The eyes and body of the dragonfly are tiny glass beading. The wired wings are raised off the piece and sheer - like real wings. I think he is adorable.
> 
> Here is the complete picture of the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good. The long flower with the purplish/pink buds is Tulbaghia Violacea. The peach flower is Clivia. And the pink ground cover is Oxalis. I am happy with them as a start. Perhaps one day I will paint or scroll similar flowers.
> 
> I don't know just how I came to desire creating in this form. Perhaps it was because I looked back on my life and saw that I began down this path a long time ago and I wanted to continue on that journey. There are times in our lives when we just 'know' we need to explore. It has nothing to do with our current state of being busy or having much to do already. I find that one small grain of inspiration can grow into many different directions. Inspiration isn't looking at something and copying it - it is the seed that is planted in your mind that grows into an entire garden of ideas. The more directions it spreads, the better.
> 
> I can't see how learning something new can be detrimental. I don't ever want to stop learning new things. I never want to be satisfied with my life. For when I am, and I become complacent and comfortable, I will surely be nearing my end. I want to leave this life not only with a list of accomplishments, but with a longer list of things I have yet to learn. The yearning to learn fills my days with happiness and purpose and makes my life full and exciting.
> 
> "I am so fresh in soul and spirit that life gushes and bubbles around me in a thousand springs." -Robert Schumann
> 
> I often feel that sentiment. There are so many wonderful and positive things to explore in this life. I feel that things are calling to me from many directions. My only complaint is that the days are too short and that I can't do everything that I want to do on a given day. But that is part of what makes me happy, and I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> I am going to take another attempt at drawing today. While I was embroidering, I was thinking about the next thing that I want to create, and I feel that today I am ready.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get up today and get started. I love when I feel like this and I embrace these days with enthusiasm and passion. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you so much Anna. I can't imagine how he did it myself! I really love seeing what others do with our designs. There are so many talented people out there!

I hope you have a great Friday! Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Drawing Board*
> 
> I must admit, I didn't get any drawing done yesterday. We had sent out a newsletter on Tuesday and things were pretty busy for most of the day.
> 
> Mind you - I am not complaining! It is really a great feeling to have such a positive response to an update. Either people really LIKED our new stuff or they are house bound with all the snowy weather that is hitting much of North America and looking for something to do. Perhaps it is just a little of both.
> 
> I often express my appreciation for the support we receive from our customers. I don't think that I can ever say it too much. Without such a strong following, we wouldn't be able to continue doing what we are doing. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't appreciate that they choose us and our patterns for their past times. Both Keith and I are very honored and grateful.
> 
> Much of the day yesterday was spent corresponding with customers. Some had questions regarding patterns. Others had general questions about techniques or equipment or finishes. Still others had ideas and photos that they wanted to share of work they had done using our designs. It is always nice to touch base with people and hear what they have to say about what we do. It truly helps us create better instructions and patterns.
> 
> I also love seeing pictures of what people do with our designs. Yesterday I received a photo from a customer (Larry) who made a beautiful sterling silver heart pendant from Keith's heart ornament pattern that I featured the other day. He cut this with a hand saw and he says it still needs to be shaped and polished. I think it is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note the DIME next to it for scale!)
> 
> Things such as this just make me smile. People are so talented and they really do elevate our patterns to another level. It just makes me want to do better.
> 
> Between errands, another snow storm and all the correspondences, the day seemed to have gotten away from me. Before I knew it I looked up at the clock and it was after 6pm. And I hadn't even began to draw!
> 
> I was still 'fuzzy' as to the direction I was going to take (too many choices) so I thought I would call it a night with "work" and do some relaxing embroidery. In between I still filled orders and answered questions, but I wanted to relax a bit and enjoy my evening and start fresh today.
> 
> I finished the first panel on my embroidery project that I have been working on. I was pleased that many of you expressed that you wanted me to keep posting my photos as I go along. Since the project has 17 panels, I expect that with the short time I have to work in it, it will take me several months to complete. But even if it takes a year, I will be happy. I find it fun to do yet another form or artwork. I have already learned so much!
> 
> I finished the "stumpwork" wings for my dragonfly. They are embroidered on sheer organza and then cut away from the main fabric. I learned that stumpwork is a style of embroidery where the stitched figures are raised from the surface of the work to form a 3-dimensional effect. I had not known that. There are different interesting techniques used to achieve the raised pieces. For these wings, you line the organza with a stabilizing fabric that dissolves in water. It is quite interesting to me and very detailed. Just what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My picture isn't the greatest, but you get the point. The eyes and body of the dragonfly are tiny glass beading. The wired wings are raised off the piece and sheer - like real wings. I think he is adorable.
> 
> Here is the complete picture of the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good. The long flower with the purplish/pink buds is Tulbaghia Violacea. The peach flower is Clivia. And the pink ground cover is Oxalis. I am happy with them as a start. Perhaps one day I will paint or scroll similar flowers.
> 
> I don't know just how I came to desire creating in this form. Perhaps it was because I looked back on my life and saw that I began down this path a long time ago and I wanted to continue on that journey. There are times in our lives when we just 'know' we need to explore. It has nothing to do with our current state of being busy or having much to do already. I find that one small grain of inspiration can grow into many different directions. Inspiration isn't looking at something and copying it - it is the seed that is planted in your mind that grows into an entire garden of ideas. The more directions it spreads, the better.
> 
> I can't see how learning something new can be detrimental. I don't ever want to stop learning new things. I never want to be satisfied with my life. For when I am, and I become complacent and comfortable, I will surely be nearing my end. I want to leave this life not only with a list of accomplishments, but with a longer list of things I have yet to learn. The yearning to learn fills my days with happiness and purpose and makes my life full and exciting.
> 
> "I am so fresh in soul and spirit that life gushes and bubbles around me in a thousand springs." -Robert Schumann
> 
> I often feel that sentiment. There are so many wonderful and positive things to explore in this life. I feel that things are calling to me from many directions. My only complaint is that the days are too short and that I can't do everything that I want to do on a given day. But that is part of what makes me happy, and I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> I am going to take another attempt at drawing today. While I was embroidering, I was thinking about the next thing that I want to create, and I feel that today I am ready.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get up today and get started. I love when I feel like this and I embrace these days with enthusiasm and passion. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Sheila, could you please ask Larry if he wouldn't mind posting a picture of his hand saw thT he used to saw the silver heart? I'd like to see what it looks like. Thanks.

Both of the pictures are outstanding works of art!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Drawing Board*
> 
> I must admit, I didn't get any drawing done yesterday. We had sent out a newsletter on Tuesday and things were pretty busy for most of the day.
> 
> Mind you - I am not complaining! It is really a great feeling to have such a positive response to an update. Either people really LIKED our new stuff or they are house bound with all the snowy weather that is hitting much of North America and looking for something to do. Perhaps it is just a little of both.
> 
> I often express my appreciation for the support we receive from our customers. I don't think that I can ever say it too much. Without such a strong following, we wouldn't be able to continue doing what we are doing. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't appreciate that they choose us and our patterns for their past times. Both Keith and I are very honored and grateful.
> 
> Much of the day yesterday was spent corresponding with customers. Some had questions regarding patterns. Others had general questions about techniques or equipment or finishes. Still others had ideas and photos that they wanted to share of work they had done using our designs. It is always nice to touch base with people and hear what they have to say about what we do. It truly helps us create better instructions and patterns.
> 
> I also love seeing pictures of what people do with our designs. Yesterday I received a photo from a customer (Larry) who made a beautiful sterling silver heart pendant from Keith's heart ornament pattern that I featured the other day. He cut this with a hand saw and he says it still needs to be shaped and polished. I think it is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note the DIME next to it for scale!)
> 
> Things such as this just make me smile. People are so talented and they really do elevate our patterns to another level. It just makes me want to do better.
> 
> Between errands, another snow storm and all the correspondences, the day seemed to have gotten away from me. Before I knew it I looked up at the clock and it was after 6pm. And I hadn't even began to draw!
> 
> I was still 'fuzzy' as to the direction I was going to take (too many choices) so I thought I would call it a night with "work" and do some relaxing embroidery. In between I still filled orders and answered questions, but I wanted to relax a bit and enjoy my evening and start fresh today.
> 
> I finished the first panel on my embroidery project that I have been working on. I was pleased that many of you expressed that you wanted me to keep posting my photos as I go along. Since the project has 17 panels, I expect that with the short time I have to work in it, it will take me several months to complete. But even if it takes a year, I will be happy. I find it fun to do yet another form or artwork. I have already learned so much!
> 
> I finished the "stumpwork" wings for my dragonfly. They are embroidered on sheer organza and then cut away from the main fabric. I learned that stumpwork is a style of embroidery where the stitched figures are raised from the surface of the work to form a 3-dimensional effect. I had not known that. There are different interesting techniques used to achieve the raised pieces. For these wings, you line the organza with a stabilizing fabric that dissolves in water. It is quite interesting to me and very detailed. Just what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My picture isn't the greatest, but you get the point. The eyes and body of the dragonfly are tiny glass beading. The wired wings are raised off the piece and sheer - like real wings. I think he is adorable.
> 
> Here is the complete picture of the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good. The long flower with the purplish/pink buds is Tulbaghia Violacea. The peach flower is Clivia. And the pink ground cover is Oxalis. I am happy with them as a start. Perhaps one day I will paint or scroll similar flowers.
> 
> I don't know just how I came to desire creating in this form. Perhaps it was because I looked back on my life and saw that I began down this path a long time ago and I wanted to continue on that journey. There are times in our lives when we just 'know' we need to explore. It has nothing to do with our current state of being busy or having much to do already. I find that one small grain of inspiration can grow into many different directions. Inspiration isn't looking at something and copying it - it is the seed that is planted in your mind that grows into an entire garden of ideas. The more directions it spreads, the better.
> 
> I can't see how learning something new can be detrimental. I don't ever want to stop learning new things. I never want to be satisfied with my life. For when I am, and I become complacent and comfortable, I will surely be nearing my end. I want to leave this life not only with a list of accomplishments, but with a longer list of things I have yet to learn. The yearning to learn fills my days with happiness and purpose and makes my life full and exciting.
> 
> "I am so fresh in soul and spirit that life gushes and bubbles around me in a thousand springs." -Robert Schumann
> 
> I often feel that sentiment. There are so many wonderful and positive things to explore in this life. I feel that things are calling to me from many directions. My only complaint is that the days are too short and that I can't do everything that I want to do on a given day. But that is part of what makes me happy, and I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> I am going to take another attempt at drawing today. While I was embroidering, I was thinking about the next thing that I want to create, and I feel that today I am ready.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get up today and get started. I love when I feel like this and I embrace these days with enthusiasm and passion. It makes for a very good life.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


I will do that Erwin!  I will get back to you when I hear from him.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*This and That*

I got started on a new projects yesterday. This one is going to be fun.

The project is mainly geared for painters, but will be suitable for everyone. It is one that I am doing for the "Painting With Friends" group and is inspired by Terrye French. I love having the opportunity to work with Terrye on these projects because working with another really helps us think in different directions. Even though Keith is my partner, he and I don't collaborate on designs (at least we haven't to this point) and we work pretty much independently. I don't think that it is a bad thing at all, as we really do things so differently and we each have our own way of designing and creating. Perhaps in the future we will attempt making something together, but for now we are good doing things just the way we are doing them now.

But having another creative input is uplifting and helps us to think in new directions. I usually receive a rough sketch of what Terrye is thinking and it is enough to get me started in a direction that I probably would have never ventured. Usually I 'sit on' the drawings for a while and see what I can come up with. I take the time to allow my ideas to gel and settle on the direction of the project and by the time I am ready to implement it, it flows pretty easily. At least that is how it has been. This is only my third Painting With Friends collaboration and it seems to be working out that way.

I am going to be working with wood in this project as well as trying out some fabric. Many painters like a fabric called "Roc-Lon" which is a thicker type of fabric used for lining draperies. Painters like it because it is weather-resistant and can be cut easily and accepts different types of paint very well. Lots of times they will use it for banners and things of that nature that will be displayed outside and exposed to elements. It is available at places like JoAnn Fabrics in the States as well as Artist's Club via mail order.

As usual, I am going to offer some options with this design. Part of the design will be a candle mat, but that will coordinate with the rest of what I was thinking. You will see more of the design tomorrow, I promise.

First I base coated the Roc-Lon and then I used some adorable stencils by Laurie Speltz to give the piece a cheerful background. (You can see lots of Laurie's great stencils HERE)

I really love these stencils because there are so many uses for them! I think for woodworkers who feel that can't paint, they are the ticket. I try to choose stencils that are not too specialized for one project. I think that is why I choose Laurie's stencils so often. She has a lot of wonderful "general" designs that can be used in many different applications and give totally different looks depending on how they are used. The background stencils I use are only $5 per sheet and many of them have TWO designs on an 8" x 10" page. Laurie also offers a discount if you buy five or more from this group which brings the price down to $4 per sheet. I think that is very reasonable when you think that you can get up to 10 different patterns for only $20. The time you save from painting the designs by hand alone is worth the money.

For the mat, I cut the piece to size and base coated in a light tan. I then applied the stencil pattern, using a soft complimentary color of green.










I traced my design on the back, and cut it out with scissors:










I will be painting the back of this mat as well, but I have some other things that I want to do first and will do that near the end of the project.

In addition, I made a wooden tray in the same shape out of 1/4" high quality plywood. I painted it similarly.

I am trying to show that you can make these designs using different materials but still have similar results. I have some surprises however in store for the Roc-Lon piece that even the woodworkers may enjoy doing.

You just have to come back and see . . .

So that is where I am at today. While this doesn't look like much yet, it is still quite an interesting project. I would imagine that you could leave the mat "as is" and call it a day and have a pretty and quick item to display. But you all know me better than that, don't you?

I will be continuing to work on this today. I love the excitement of working in many different mediums and adding a little bit of 'this' and a little bit of 'that'. It is fun to thing of all the possibilities!

I hope you all are safe and warm and getting through this unrelenting winter. We are in between storms here in Nova Scotia, with the promise of another one arriving over the weekend.

As for me - I don't mind it one bit. There is always something that I can think of to do and to have fun. It is just a matter of attitude.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and be creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I got started on a new projects yesterday. This one is going to be fun.
> 
> The project is mainly geared for painters, but will be suitable for everyone. It is one that I am doing for the "Painting With Friends" group and is inspired by Terrye French. I love having the opportunity to work with Terrye on these projects because working with another really helps us think in different directions. Even though Keith is my partner, he and I don't collaborate on designs (at least we haven't to this point) and we work pretty much independently. I don't think that it is a bad thing at all, as we really do things so differently and we each have our own way of designing and creating. Perhaps in the future we will attempt making something together, but for now we are good doing things just the way we are doing them now.
> 
> But having another creative input is uplifting and helps us to think in new directions. I usually receive a rough sketch of what Terrye is thinking and it is enough to get me started in a direction that I probably would have never ventured. Usually I 'sit on' the drawings for a while and see what I can come up with. I take the time to allow my ideas to gel and settle on the direction of the project and by the time I am ready to implement it, it flows pretty easily. At least that is how it has been. This is only my third Painting With Friends collaboration and it seems to be working out that way.
> 
> I am going to be working with wood in this project as well as trying out some fabric. Many painters like a fabric called "Roc-Lon" which is a thicker type of fabric used for lining draperies. Painters like it because it is weather-resistant and can be cut easily and accepts different types of paint very well. Lots of times they will use it for banners and things of that nature that will be displayed outside and exposed to elements. It is available at places like JoAnn Fabrics in the States as well as Artist's Club via mail order.
> 
> As usual, I am going to offer some options with this design. Part of the design will be a candle mat, but that will coordinate with the rest of what I was thinking. You will see more of the design tomorrow, I promise.
> 
> First I base coated the Roc-Lon and then I used some adorable stencils by Laurie Speltz to give the piece a cheerful background. (You can see lots of Laurie's great stencils HERE)
> 
> I really love these stencils because there are so many uses for them! I think for woodworkers who feel that can't paint, they are the ticket. I try to choose stencils that are not too specialized for one project. I think that is why I choose Laurie's stencils so often. She has a lot of wonderful "general" designs that can be used in many different applications and give totally different looks depending on how they are used. The background stencils I use are only $5 per sheet and many of them have TWO designs on an 8" x 10" page. Laurie also offers a discount if you buy five or more from this group which brings the price down to $4 per sheet. I think that is very reasonable when you think that you can get up to 10 different patterns for only $20. The time you save from painting the designs by hand alone is worth the money.
> 
> For the mat, I cut the piece to size and base coated in a light tan. I then applied the stencil pattern, using a soft complimentary color of green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traced my design on the back, and cut it out with scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting the back of this mat as well, but I have some other things that I want to do first and will do that near the end of the project.
> 
> In addition, I made a wooden tray in the same shape out of 1/4" high quality plywood. I painted it similarly.
> 
> I am trying to show that you can make these designs using different materials but still have similar results. I have some surprises however in store for the Roc-Lon piece that even the woodworkers may enjoy doing.
> 
> You just have to come back and see . . .
> 
> So that is where I am at today. While this doesn't look like much yet, it is still quite an interesting project. I would imagine that you could leave the mat "as is" and call it a day and have a pretty and quick item to display. But you all know me better than that, don't you?
> 
> I will be continuing to work on this today. I love the excitement of working in many different mediums and adding a little bit of 'this' and a little bit of 'that'. It is fun to thing of all the possibilities!
> 
> I hope you all are safe and warm and getting through this unrelenting winter. We are in between storms here in Nova Scotia, with the promise of another one arriving over the weekend.
> 
> As for me - I don't mind it one bit. There is always something that I can think of to do and to have fun. It is just a matter of attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and be creative!


Diversity is a virtue. Have a gr8 weekend


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I got started on a new projects yesterday. This one is going to be fun.
> 
> The project is mainly geared for painters, but will be suitable for everyone. It is one that I am doing for the "Painting With Friends" group and is inspired by Terrye French. I love having the opportunity to work with Terrye on these projects because working with another really helps us think in different directions. Even though Keith is my partner, he and I don't collaborate on designs (at least we haven't to this point) and we work pretty much independently. I don't think that it is a bad thing at all, as we really do things so differently and we each have our own way of designing and creating. Perhaps in the future we will attempt making something together, but for now we are good doing things just the way we are doing them now.
> 
> But having another creative input is uplifting and helps us to think in new directions. I usually receive a rough sketch of what Terrye is thinking and it is enough to get me started in a direction that I probably would have never ventured. Usually I 'sit on' the drawings for a while and see what I can come up with. I take the time to allow my ideas to gel and settle on the direction of the project and by the time I am ready to implement it, it flows pretty easily. At least that is how it has been. This is only my third Painting With Friends collaboration and it seems to be working out that way.
> 
> I am going to be working with wood in this project as well as trying out some fabric. Many painters like a fabric called "Roc-Lon" which is a thicker type of fabric used for lining draperies. Painters like it because it is weather-resistant and can be cut easily and accepts different types of paint very well. Lots of times they will use it for banners and things of that nature that will be displayed outside and exposed to elements. It is available at places like JoAnn Fabrics in the States as well as Artist's Club via mail order.
> 
> As usual, I am going to offer some options with this design. Part of the design will be a candle mat, but that will coordinate with the rest of what I was thinking. You will see more of the design tomorrow, I promise.
> 
> First I base coated the Roc-Lon and then I used some adorable stencils by Laurie Speltz to give the piece a cheerful background. (You can see lots of Laurie's great stencils HERE)
> 
> I really love these stencils because there are so many uses for them! I think for woodworkers who feel that can't paint, they are the ticket. I try to choose stencils that are not too specialized for one project. I think that is why I choose Laurie's stencils so often. She has a lot of wonderful "general" designs that can be used in many different applications and give totally different looks depending on how they are used. The background stencils I use are only $5 per sheet and many of them have TWO designs on an 8" x 10" page. Laurie also offers a discount if you buy five or more from this group which brings the price down to $4 per sheet. I think that is very reasonable when you think that you can get up to 10 different patterns for only $20. The time you save from painting the designs by hand alone is worth the money.
> 
> For the mat, I cut the piece to size and base coated in a light tan. I then applied the stencil pattern, using a soft complimentary color of green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traced my design on the back, and cut it out with scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting the back of this mat as well, but I have some other things that I want to do first and will do that near the end of the project.
> 
> In addition, I made a wooden tray in the same shape out of 1/4" high quality plywood. I painted it similarly.
> 
> I am trying to show that you can make these designs using different materials but still have similar results. I have some surprises however in store for the Roc-Lon piece that even the woodworkers may enjoy doing.
> 
> You just have to come back and see . . .
> 
> So that is where I am at today. While this doesn't look like much yet, it is still quite an interesting project. I would imagine that you could leave the mat "as is" and call it a day and have a pretty and quick item to display. But you all know me better than that, don't you?
> 
> I will be continuing to work on this today. I love the excitement of working in many different mediums and adding a little bit of 'this' and a little bit of 'that'. It is fun to thing of all the possibilities!
> 
> I hope you all are safe and warm and getting through this unrelenting winter. We are in between storms here in Nova Scotia, with the promise of another one arriving over the weekend.
> 
> As for me - I don't mind it one bit. There is always something that I can think of to do and to have fun. It is just a matter of attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and be creative!


Intriguing Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I got started on a new projects yesterday. This one is going to be fun.
> 
> The project is mainly geared for painters, but will be suitable for everyone. It is one that I am doing for the "Painting With Friends" group and is inspired by Terrye French. I love having the opportunity to work with Terrye on these projects because working with another really helps us think in different directions. Even though Keith is my partner, he and I don't collaborate on designs (at least we haven't to this point) and we work pretty much independently. I don't think that it is a bad thing at all, as we really do things so differently and we each have our own way of designing and creating. Perhaps in the future we will attempt making something together, but for now we are good doing things just the way we are doing them now.
> 
> But having another creative input is uplifting and helps us to think in new directions. I usually receive a rough sketch of what Terrye is thinking and it is enough to get me started in a direction that I probably would have never ventured. Usually I 'sit on' the drawings for a while and see what I can come up with. I take the time to allow my ideas to gel and settle on the direction of the project and by the time I am ready to implement it, it flows pretty easily. At least that is how it has been. This is only my third Painting With Friends collaboration and it seems to be working out that way.
> 
> I am going to be working with wood in this project as well as trying out some fabric. Many painters like a fabric called "Roc-Lon" which is a thicker type of fabric used for lining draperies. Painters like it because it is weather-resistant and can be cut easily and accepts different types of paint very well. Lots of times they will use it for banners and things of that nature that will be displayed outside and exposed to elements. It is available at places like JoAnn Fabrics in the States as well as Artist's Club via mail order.
> 
> As usual, I am going to offer some options with this design. Part of the design will be a candle mat, but that will coordinate with the rest of what I was thinking. You will see more of the design tomorrow, I promise.
> 
> First I base coated the Roc-Lon and then I used some adorable stencils by Laurie Speltz to give the piece a cheerful background. (You can see lots of Laurie's great stencils HERE)
> 
> I really love these stencils because there are so many uses for them! I think for woodworkers who feel that can't paint, they are the ticket. I try to choose stencils that are not too specialized for one project. I think that is why I choose Laurie's stencils so often. She has a lot of wonderful "general" designs that can be used in many different applications and give totally different looks depending on how they are used. The background stencils I use are only $5 per sheet and many of them have TWO designs on an 8" x 10" page. Laurie also offers a discount if you buy five or more from this group which brings the price down to $4 per sheet. I think that is very reasonable when you think that you can get up to 10 different patterns for only $20. The time you save from painting the designs by hand alone is worth the money.
> 
> For the mat, I cut the piece to size and base coated in a light tan. I then applied the stencil pattern, using a soft complimentary color of green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traced my design on the back, and cut it out with scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting the back of this mat as well, but I have some other things that I want to do first and will do that near the end of the project.
> 
> In addition, I made a wooden tray in the same shape out of 1/4" high quality plywood. I painted it similarly.
> 
> I am trying to show that you can make these designs using different materials but still have similar results. I have some surprises however in store for the Roc-Lon piece that even the woodworkers may enjoy doing.
> 
> You just have to come back and see . . .
> 
> So that is where I am at today. While this doesn't look like much yet, it is still quite an interesting project. I would imagine that you could leave the mat "as is" and call it a day and have a pretty and quick item to display. But you all know me better than that, don't you?
> 
> I will be continuing to work on this today. I love the excitement of working in many different mediums and adding a little bit of 'this' and a little bit of 'that'. It is fun to thing of all the possibilities!
> 
> I hope you all are safe and warm and getting through this unrelenting winter. We are in between storms here in Nova Scotia, with the promise of another one arriving over the weekend.
> 
> As for me - I don't mind it one bit. There is always something that I can think of to do and to have fun. It is just a matter of attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and be creative!


Now you have my brain really ticking over! Wooden tray, place mats and napkins to join the napkin holder I'm planning on making. Hmmm…..... and there is a wedding coming up in the Fall! Looking forward to seeing your finished project. 
Hope the storm doesn't bring too much snow! Sunny and VERY chilly here. We are not used to these freezing temperatures but no complaints! We can still drive in it. Stay safe on your roads.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I got started on a new projects yesterday. This one is going to be fun.
> 
> The project is mainly geared for painters, but will be suitable for everyone. It is one that I am doing for the "Painting With Friends" group and is inspired by Terrye French. I love having the opportunity to work with Terrye on these projects because working with another really helps us think in different directions. Even though Keith is my partner, he and I don't collaborate on designs (at least we haven't to this point) and we work pretty much independently. I don't think that it is a bad thing at all, as we really do things so differently and we each have our own way of designing and creating. Perhaps in the future we will attempt making something together, but for now we are good doing things just the way we are doing them now.
> 
> But having another creative input is uplifting and helps us to think in new directions. I usually receive a rough sketch of what Terrye is thinking and it is enough to get me started in a direction that I probably would have never ventured. Usually I 'sit on' the drawings for a while and see what I can come up with. I take the time to allow my ideas to gel and settle on the direction of the project and by the time I am ready to implement it, it flows pretty easily. At least that is how it has been. This is only my third Painting With Friends collaboration and it seems to be working out that way.
> 
> I am going to be working with wood in this project as well as trying out some fabric. Many painters like a fabric called "Roc-Lon" which is a thicker type of fabric used for lining draperies. Painters like it because it is weather-resistant and can be cut easily and accepts different types of paint very well. Lots of times they will use it for banners and things of that nature that will be displayed outside and exposed to elements. It is available at places like JoAnn Fabrics in the States as well as Artist's Club via mail order.
> 
> As usual, I am going to offer some options with this design. Part of the design will be a candle mat, but that will coordinate with the rest of what I was thinking. You will see more of the design tomorrow, I promise.
> 
> First I base coated the Roc-Lon and then I used some adorable stencils by Laurie Speltz to give the piece a cheerful background. (You can see lots of Laurie's great stencils HERE)
> 
> I really love these stencils because there are so many uses for them! I think for woodworkers who feel that can't paint, they are the ticket. I try to choose stencils that are not too specialized for one project. I think that is why I choose Laurie's stencils so often. She has a lot of wonderful "general" designs that can be used in many different applications and give totally different looks depending on how they are used. The background stencils I use are only $5 per sheet and many of them have TWO designs on an 8" x 10" page. Laurie also offers a discount if you buy five or more from this group which brings the price down to $4 per sheet. I think that is very reasonable when you think that you can get up to 10 different patterns for only $20. The time you save from painting the designs by hand alone is worth the money.
> 
> For the mat, I cut the piece to size and base coated in a light tan. I then applied the stencil pattern, using a soft complimentary color of green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traced my design on the back, and cut it out with scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting the back of this mat as well, but I have some other things that I want to do first and will do that near the end of the project.
> 
> In addition, I made a wooden tray in the same shape out of 1/4" high quality plywood. I painted it similarly.
> 
> I am trying to show that you can make these designs using different materials but still have similar results. I have some surprises however in store for the Roc-Lon piece that even the woodworkers may enjoy doing.
> 
> You just have to come back and see . . .
> 
> So that is where I am at today. While this doesn't look like much yet, it is still quite an interesting project. I would imagine that you could leave the mat "as is" and call it a day and have a pretty and quick item to display. But you all know me better than that, don't you?
> 
> I will be continuing to work on this today. I love the excitement of working in many different mediums and adding a little bit of 'this' and a little bit of 'that'. It is fun to thing of all the possibilities!
> 
> I hope you all are safe and warm and getting through this unrelenting winter. We are in between storms here in Nova Scotia, with the promise of another one arriving over the weekend.
> 
> As for me - I don't mind it one bit. There is always something that I can think of to do and to have fun. It is just a matter of attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and be creative!


Thank you! I will have more pictures soon. Hopefully the project will come to be over the weekend.

We have LOTS of snow here, but it isn't bitter cold. Kind of nice, actually. I am enjoying this winter a great deal. But I have three kitties to help keep me warm. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*

Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.

Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!

After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.

I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.

Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!










It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!










Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??










Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.










I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!

I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.

Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:










You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.

Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday! 
*
Today's Featured Project*










SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*
> 
> Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.
> 
> Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!
> 
> After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.
> 
> I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.
> 
> Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!
> 
> I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.
> 
> Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday!
> *
> Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


Thanks for your journal entry for today. I'm glad you got to visit and spend a restful evening dining on the fine foods of your area. Sheila, although you get lots of snow, yours is dry. In the southern USA ours is wet, icy and just a d**n mess. Traffic is snarled because of the hills.
Keith, that basket is exquisite! Anyone obtaining one will certainly want to show it off and brag about how they came to have such finery. Thanks y'all


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*
> 
> Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.
> 
> Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!
> 
> After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.
> 
> I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.
> 
> Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!
> 
> I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.
> 
> Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday!
> *
> Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


Hi, Russell:
Yes - I don't express my glee as much on the snow because I know it is hard on others. Me - I can stay in for a month and be happy creating. I know in the south that people don't know how to deal with it and I sympathize with them. It gets messy here too and we have far more hills here than when I lived in Chicago. That makes it much more dangerous. I don't drive my car from November until the spring thaw in April or so. I hope you remain safe.

Thank you for the nice comments on Keith's basket. One of my favorites of his. Would make a nice gift stuffed with chocolates or even some flowers. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*
> 
> Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.
> 
> Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!
> 
> After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.
> 
> I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.
> 
> Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!
> 
> I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.
> 
> Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday!
> *
> Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


Good morning Sheila. The Easter project is looking great! Looking forward to seeing the finishing touches. The woods in Leldon's chopping boards are beautiful.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*
> 
> Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.
> 
> Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!
> 
> After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.
> 
> I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.
> 
> Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!
> 
> I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.
> 
> Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday!
> *
> Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


Thank you Anna! I hope you have a wonderful Sunday. I am making good progress on the project and I hope to finish it soon.

Yes - I am very fortunate to have a friend like Leldon! The boards are awesome! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*
> 
> Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.
> 
> Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!
> 
> After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.
> 
> I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.
> 
> Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!
> 
> I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.
> 
> Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday!
> *
> Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


Good friends are a blessing. Those cutting boards are very nice.That heart bowl is way kool. Have a good weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wonderful Gifts from a Dear Friend*
> 
> Today is going to be a very busy, but fun day! I worked yesterday on my new project and got much of the base things done on it and today is the "fun" part of letting my brushes fly and make it into something special. I hope to have things close to being 'finished' by the end of the day - at least to a certain point.
> 
> Our 'work day' was cut a bit short yesterday because we went to Keith's moms for an incredible lobster dinner. Keith's sweet auntie Dorothy is visiting for a couple of weeks and it was a wonderful 'excuse' to indulge and have a great dinner and visit. Keith's mom makes the BEST potato salad and besides feasting on lobster, we had that as well. It was an awesome treat and I was thrilled when I was handed an extra lobster "to go" for today, as well as some of the left over salad. I will certainly be eating good this weekend!
> 
> After dinner we had a nice long visit and stayed there late. It was a very pleasant day and a welcome diversion from the tons of snow we have been having. I can't even say that I mind that though, as it is very pretty and we are fortunate enough not to have the bitter cold that has been plaguing other areas. For me, it is enjoyable to have all kinds of weather, as I will also find something to keep me busy.
> 
> I also wanted to show you a gift that I received from my very dear friend Leldon earlier this week. Leldon and I have been friends for over 15 years now, and I hope to see him in Saratoga Springs this March. It has been many years since I have seen him although we are always talking and keeping up with each other. Leldon also helps Keith and I by proofreading our woodworking patterns for us. It is great to have another set of eyes look over the designs. I have mentioned him many times before and he is a wonderful woodworker and designer in his own rite.
> 
> Anyway, earlier this week I received this BEAUTIFUL end grain cutting board from Leldon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely STUNNING in person and I sorely needed one. The wood just looks beautiful and it is by far the nicest cutting board that I ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that . . . Leldon also sent a smaller yet equally beautiful cutting board for Keith's mom! He know how much she means to us and he wanted to send her a little something for Christmas. Isn't that just so kind of him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her board is made of hickory and walnut and is the perfect size for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such wonderful people in my life. Of course, Keith's mom was thrilled with the board. She will enjoy using it very much, I think!
> 
> I just love my creative friends and family. Even though life can be hard sometimes, it is wonderful to be surrounded by so many kind, talented and caring people. Focusing on the good really makes our days brighter and happier.
> 
> Here is what is on my table for me to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably figure out by now that it has something to do with "Easter." It is going to be a lot of fun to play with it and I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> Stay tuned and have a wonderful Saturday!
> *
> Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket  by Keith Fenton


Thank you Roger! I had a great weekend and I am sorry for taking so long to reply. I tried to stay off of the computer a bit on Sunday and take a little break from it. 

Keith's basket is really pretty. A bit of a challenge though, but lots of people enjoy that! I hope you had a great weekend as well. We still have piles and piles of snow here. Just how I like it!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Busy Week Ahead*

I can't believe that after getting up on time, it seems I am already running late! (It is just after 8am as I am writing, and so much to do today!) I spent the morning catching up on emails and so forth, as I took a day (partially) away from the computer yesterday to have a little break and accomplish some things. It is a constant batter for me between staying connected and getting actual things done. I find that it can be so easy to spend the entire day 'visiting' with customers and friends on the computer, and I need to take note of things and allow myself only a certain amount of time. Otherwise, nothing new will get done.

The weekend was full and fun, as always. I actually finished my new project for Painting With Friends yesterday morning. For those that don't know - "Painting With Friends" is a group of collaborating artists that work with the very talented Terrye French in creating fun and whimsical painting pattern packets. (You can visit the Painting With Friends blogspot and see the wonderful array of work at http://paintingwithfriends.blogspot.ca/)

I often get questions how it works, so I will explain it to you so you understand. Terrye is a very prolific designer, and has many more ideas than she has time to implement them. She send sketches to those of us who are in the Painting With Friends group and we use her sketches as a spring board for how we would finish the designs and work them into pattern packets. We are given the freedom to do just about ANYTHING we want with them, and this makes our projects fun and unique. Since there are many different designers with very different styles and personalities, the ideas are always fresh and fun. We split the proceeds from the patterns with Terrye and everyone benefits - Us, Terrye and the painters! It is a very fun system and I love being part of it.

I have been asked several times why I participate when I have so many ideas of my own already. I like to answer with the reason that it helps me explore an area of art that I don't really specialize in and expand my own abilities. Many of you know that I enjoy painting realistic paintings. I find that fun and whimsical designs such as Terrye's are relaxing and I enjoy doing them a great deal. Painting With Friends is perfect for me and gives my own designing a new dimension. I still do designs on my own, but I like to do designs for the group as well.

This is my third design for the group. It is a cute candle tray/mat that can be painted on wood or done in Roc-Lon fabric for those who don't cut wood. I am sure that those of you who read often know how I love doing candle trays. I thought that since I offer the basic wood piece to paint as a candle mat, I may as well make some more designs that use the piece. I like cutting wood pieces from time to time and I spend a day a week or so filling orders for pieces. This is a nice change for me and allows me to spend some extra time at the saw.

In any case, here is a picture of the tray. This one is done in 1/4" plywood:



















And here is the counterpart, done in Roc-Lon fabric. Roc-Lon is intended for drapery lining, and painters have found it to be wonderful for painting. The edges don't fray at all and it can be cut to any shape. The painting surface is textured somewhat like canvas, and it is weather resistant so it makes great banners and things that go outdoors. This was the first time I painted on it and found it to be a dream to work with. I think it is a great alternative for wood and for those who don't have access to a woodcutter or who don't cut their own wood, it is wonderful.

The mat came out really cute.










And since the Roc-Lon was fabric, I decided to do a simple blanket stitch on the edges and around the candle for some added interest and texture. Of course the stitching can be painted as with the wooden tray, but I liked the idea of sewing it on. It only took me about an hour or so to do it, and I love the results.










I spent the rest of the day working on my embroidery sampler. I made progress on the second panel and I am for the most part happy with the results. I had finished the stumpwork Penstemon flowers last week:



















And yesterday, worked on my Wood Poppies:










The pink Erica flowers are next up, as well as the little honeybee. I get an hour or so in the evening to work on them when I am done for the day, and I am enjoying the learning experience.

Today I am cutting some wood orders to be mailed out tomorrow. I am also going to be beginning to draw my next scroll sawing project. I have a wonderful idea for an Easter project that hopefully will come out nice. I have been thinking about the construction of it and figuring it out while I was doing these other things and I think it should work out well.

Always so much to do! But what a fun life it is!

I hope you all have a wonderful week. We still have piles of snow here, with rumors of more to come. It doesn't bother me though, as I am happy with so much here to keep me busy and creative.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Week Ahead*
> 
> I can't believe that after getting up on time, it seems I am already running late! (It is just after 8am as I am writing, and so much to do today!) I spent the morning catching up on emails and so forth, as I took a day (partially) away from the computer yesterday to have a little break and accomplish some things. It is a constant batter for me between staying connected and getting actual things done. I find that it can be so easy to spend the entire day 'visiting' with customers and friends on the computer, and I need to take note of things and allow myself only a certain amount of time. Otherwise, nothing new will get done.
> 
> The weekend was full and fun, as always. I actually finished my new project for Painting With Friends yesterday morning. For those that don't know - "Painting With Friends" is a group of collaborating artists that work with the very talented Terrye French in creating fun and whimsical painting pattern packets. (You can visit the Painting With Friends blogspot and see the wonderful array of work at http://paintingwithfriends.blogspot.ca/)
> 
> I often get questions how it works, so I will explain it to you so you understand. Terrye is a very prolific designer, and has many more ideas than she has time to implement them. She send sketches to those of us who are in the Painting With Friends group and we use her sketches as a spring board for how we would finish the designs and work them into pattern packets. We are given the freedom to do just about ANYTHING we want with them, and this makes our projects fun and unique. Since there are many different designers with very different styles and personalities, the ideas are always fresh and fun. We split the proceeds from the patterns with Terrye and everyone benefits - Us, Terrye and the painters! It is a very fun system and I love being part of it.
> 
> I have been asked several times why I participate when I have so many ideas of my own already. I like to answer with the reason that it helps me explore an area of art that I don't really specialize in and expand my own abilities. Many of you know that I enjoy painting realistic paintings. I find that fun and whimsical designs such as Terrye's are relaxing and I enjoy doing them a great deal. Painting With Friends is perfect for me and gives my own designing a new dimension. I still do designs on my own, but I like to do designs for the group as well.
> 
> This is my third design for the group. It is a cute candle tray/mat that can be painted on wood or done in Roc-Lon fabric for those who don't cut wood. I am sure that those of you who read often know how I love doing candle trays. I thought that since I offer the basic wood piece to paint as a candle mat, I may as well make some more designs that use the piece. I like cutting wood pieces from time to time and I spend a day a week or so filling orders for pieces. This is a nice change for me and allows me to spend some extra time at the saw.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the tray. This one is done in 1/4" plywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the counterpart, done in Roc-Lon fabric. Roc-Lon is intended for drapery lining, and painters have found it to be wonderful for painting. The edges don't fray at all and it can be cut to any shape. The painting surface is textured somewhat like canvas, and it is weather resistant so it makes great banners and things that go outdoors. This was the first time I painted on it and found it to be a dream to work with. I think it is a great alternative for wood and for those who don't have access to a woodcutter or who don't cut their own wood, it is wonderful.
> 
> The mat came out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the Roc-Lon was fabric, I decided to do a simple blanket stitch on the edges and around the candle for some added interest and texture. Of course the stitching can be painted as with the wooden tray, but I liked the idea of sewing it on. It only took me about an hour or so to do it, and I love the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my embroidery sampler. I made progress on the second panel and I am for the most part happy with the results. I had finished the stumpwork Penstemon flowers last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, worked on my Wood Poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink Erica flowers are next up, as well as the little honeybee. I get an hour or so in the evening to work on them when I am done for the day, and I am enjoying the learning experience.
> 
> Today I am cutting some wood orders to be mailed out tomorrow. I am also going to be beginning to draw my next scroll sawing project. I have a wonderful idea for an Easter project that hopefully will come out nice. I have been thinking about the construction of it and figuring it out while I was doing these other things and I think it should work out well.
> 
> Always so much to do! But what a fun life it is!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. We still have piles of snow here, with rumors of more to come. It doesn't bother me though, as I am happy with so much here to keep me busy and creative.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Your creativity is endless. Have a good week


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Week Ahead*
> 
> I can't believe that after getting up on time, it seems I am already running late! (It is just after 8am as I am writing, and so much to do today!) I spent the morning catching up on emails and so forth, as I took a day (partially) away from the computer yesterday to have a little break and accomplish some things. It is a constant batter for me between staying connected and getting actual things done. I find that it can be so easy to spend the entire day 'visiting' with customers and friends on the computer, and I need to take note of things and allow myself only a certain amount of time. Otherwise, nothing new will get done.
> 
> The weekend was full and fun, as always. I actually finished my new project for Painting With Friends yesterday morning. For those that don't know - "Painting With Friends" is a group of collaborating artists that work with the very talented Terrye French in creating fun and whimsical painting pattern packets. (You can visit the Painting With Friends blogspot and see the wonderful array of work at http://paintingwithfriends.blogspot.ca/)
> 
> I often get questions how it works, so I will explain it to you so you understand. Terrye is a very prolific designer, and has many more ideas than she has time to implement them. She send sketches to those of us who are in the Painting With Friends group and we use her sketches as a spring board for how we would finish the designs and work them into pattern packets. We are given the freedom to do just about ANYTHING we want with them, and this makes our projects fun and unique. Since there are many different designers with very different styles and personalities, the ideas are always fresh and fun. We split the proceeds from the patterns with Terrye and everyone benefits - Us, Terrye and the painters! It is a very fun system and I love being part of it.
> 
> I have been asked several times why I participate when I have so many ideas of my own already. I like to answer with the reason that it helps me explore an area of art that I don't really specialize in and expand my own abilities. Many of you know that I enjoy painting realistic paintings. I find that fun and whimsical designs such as Terrye's are relaxing and I enjoy doing them a great deal. Painting With Friends is perfect for me and gives my own designing a new dimension. I still do designs on my own, but I like to do designs for the group as well.
> 
> This is my third design for the group. It is a cute candle tray/mat that can be painted on wood or done in Roc-Lon fabric for those who don't cut wood. I am sure that those of you who read often know how I love doing candle trays. I thought that since I offer the basic wood piece to paint as a candle mat, I may as well make some more designs that use the piece. I like cutting wood pieces from time to time and I spend a day a week or so filling orders for pieces. This is a nice change for me and allows me to spend some extra time at the saw.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the tray. This one is done in 1/4" plywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the counterpart, done in Roc-Lon fabric. Roc-Lon is intended for drapery lining, and painters have found it to be wonderful for painting. The edges don't fray at all and it can be cut to any shape. The painting surface is textured somewhat like canvas, and it is weather resistant so it makes great banners and things that go outdoors. This was the first time I painted on it and found it to be a dream to work with. I think it is a great alternative for wood and for those who don't have access to a woodcutter or who don't cut their own wood, it is wonderful.
> 
> The mat came out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the Roc-Lon was fabric, I decided to do a simple blanket stitch on the edges and around the candle for some added interest and texture. Of course the stitching can be painted as with the wooden tray, but I liked the idea of sewing it on. It only took me about an hour or so to do it, and I love the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my embroidery sampler. I made progress on the second panel and I am for the most part happy with the results. I had finished the stumpwork Penstemon flowers last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, worked on my Wood Poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink Erica flowers are next up, as well as the little honeybee. I get an hour or so in the evening to work on them when I am done for the day, and I am enjoying the learning experience.
> 
> Today I am cutting some wood orders to be mailed out tomorrow. I am also going to be beginning to draw my next scroll sawing project. I have a wonderful idea for an Easter project that hopefully will come out nice. I have been thinking about the construction of it and figuring it out while I was doing these other things and I think it should work out well.
> 
> Always so much to do! But what a fun life it is!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. We still have piles of snow here, with rumors of more to come. It doesn't bother me though, as I am happy with so much here to keep me busy and creative.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Beautiful work! Your blanket stitching is so even, both the hand stitched and painted. I love the pastel colours. Your embroidery is beautiful as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Week Ahead*
> 
> I can't believe that after getting up on time, it seems I am already running late! (It is just after 8am as I am writing, and so much to do today!) I spent the morning catching up on emails and so forth, as I took a day (partially) away from the computer yesterday to have a little break and accomplish some things. It is a constant batter for me between staying connected and getting actual things done. I find that it can be so easy to spend the entire day 'visiting' with customers and friends on the computer, and I need to take note of things and allow myself only a certain amount of time. Otherwise, nothing new will get done.
> 
> The weekend was full and fun, as always. I actually finished my new project for Painting With Friends yesterday morning. For those that don't know - "Painting With Friends" is a group of collaborating artists that work with the very talented Terrye French in creating fun and whimsical painting pattern packets. (You can visit the Painting With Friends blogspot and see the wonderful array of work at http://paintingwithfriends.blogspot.ca/)
> 
> I often get questions how it works, so I will explain it to you so you understand. Terrye is a very prolific designer, and has many more ideas than she has time to implement them. She send sketches to those of us who are in the Painting With Friends group and we use her sketches as a spring board for how we would finish the designs and work them into pattern packets. We are given the freedom to do just about ANYTHING we want with them, and this makes our projects fun and unique. Since there are many different designers with very different styles and personalities, the ideas are always fresh and fun. We split the proceeds from the patterns with Terrye and everyone benefits - Us, Terrye and the painters! It is a very fun system and I love being part of it.
> 
> I have been asked several times why I participate when I have so many ideas of my own already. I like to answer with the reason that it helps me explore an area of art that I don't really specialize in and expand my own abilities. Many of you know that I enjoy painting realistic paintings. I find that fun and whimsical designs such as Terrye's are relaxing and I enjoy doing them a great deal. Painting With Friends is perfect for me and gives my own designing a new dimension. I still do designs on my own, but I like to do designs for the group as well.
> 
> This is my third design for the group. It is a cute candle tray/mat that can be painted on wood or done in Roc-Lon fabric for those who don't cut wood. I am sure that those of you who read often know how I love doing candle trays. I thought that since I offer the basic wood piece to paint as a candle mat, I may as well make some more designs that use the piece. I like cutting wood pieces from time to time and I spend a day a week or so filling orders for pieces. This is a nice change for me and allows me to spend some extra time at the saw.
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the tray. This one is done in 1/4" plywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the counterpart, done in Roc-Lon fabric. Roc-Lon is intended for drapery lining, and painters have found it to be wonderful for painting. The edges don't fray at all and it can be cut to any shape. The painting surface is textured somewhat like canvas, and it is weather resistant so it makes great banners and things that go outdoors. This was the first time I painted on it and found it to be a dream to work with. I think it is a great alternative for wood and for those who don't have access to a woodcutter or who don't cut their own wood, it is wonderful.
> 
> The mat came out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the Roc-Lon was fabric, I decided to do a simple blanket stitch on the edges and around the candle for some added interest and texture. Of course the stitching can be painted as with the wooden tray, but I liked the idea of sewing it on. It only took me about an hour or so to do it, and I love the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the rest of the day working on my embroidery sampler. I made progress on the second panel and I am for the most part happy with the results. I had finished the stumpwork Penstemon flowers last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, worked on my Wood Poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink Erica flowers are next up, as well as the little honeybee. I get an hour or so in the evening to work on them when I am done for the day, and I am enjoying the learning experience.
> 
> Today I am cutting some wood orders to be mailed out tomorrow. I am also going to be beginning to draw my next scroll sawing project. I have a wonderful idea for an Easter project that hopefully will come out nice. I have been thinking about the construction of it and figuring it out while I was doing these other things and I think it should work out well.
> 
> Always so much to do! But what a fun life it is!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. We still have piles of snow here, with rumors of more to come. It doesn't bother me though, as I am happy with so much here to keep me busy and creative.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks, Anna! It is a simple blanket stitch. I thought it would add interest to the design. I even like the painted version a lot. The deep pink sets off the bland pastels nicely, and I put a touch of that same pink in each of the eight eggs as well to bring them all together. 

I hope you have a wonderful day. We are actually seeing the sun today! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I've Got Your Back! *

Yesterday was one of those days when 'unexpected' things came up and plans changed. This was for the good though, as we wound up having some nice company for the day (Keith's mom and auntie Dorothy) and we shared an afternoon and dinner. I love visiting with them and so do the kitty cats. They provide a wealth of entertainment and are fun and very social when people they like come over. I think it is just as exciting for them as it is for us!

As a result, my drawing and cutting has been bumped to today. That's one of the good things about being self-employed though - I am able to shuffle things around a bit. Keith also did major backups on both of our computers, which I feel is best done when I am NOT working on mine. I know it probably doesn't matter much, but I prefer to let it do one thing at a time when backing up, so not to interfere with the process.

One of Keith's hard drives took its last spin it seems. And while we were planning a full backup within the next couple of days, this tragic event encouraged us to do so immediately. It has been since SEPTEMBER since we did FULL backups on our systems, and you could imagine how much information was added since then. We do however back up regularly to different drives, and off site. Our important pattern files are put on DVD's and sent to 'other places' so in the event of a fire or something like that, we still have them. But these 'mini-backups' as I will call them are usually done over out network from his computer to mine and vice-versa. We even back things up by putting the information on other drives on our own computers.

Just about everything is in at least two places on our computers at any given time. This could save us a lot of grief if a drive were to fail (like Keith's did!) It can turn what could have been a tragedy into a mere inconvenience, and while it may take a little time to get things back to the way they were, at least everything is safe.

The new hard drive is already on its way and it was relatively inexpensive. We used to back up everything on DVD's, but hard drives are so cheap now that it is much easier to just transfer the information onto an external drive rather than burn disc after disc. It is much easier to update as well and we don't have a pile of disks to look through if we ever need the information again.

I suppose my point to telling you all of this is that once again I will harp to you about BACKING UP your important information on your computer! There is no such thing as backing up your computer too often, and even though it may seem like a pain to do it, you will be happier in the end. It is never really a matter of "if" your drive will eventually fail - it is a matter of "when". With all the photos, financial information, personal information, etc., that we all keep on our systems, it is so, so, SO important to make copies of everything on a regular basis to avoid a disaster.

Drives work independently of both each other and the system and even if your entire computer dies or your mother board fails, you can usually just take the drive and put it in the next computer and your data is safe. I know that some people don't realize this and while it is pretty basic information, it is good to share it with you from time to time and remind you all. Make it a habit that you follow religiously.

One other thing that I wanted to share with you was a photograph that was sent to me by a customer. Warren Kafitz sent me this photo of his "All My Love" box he made and I thought it came out just beautiful.










He printed out the pattern at 80% and used red oak to create it. I love seeing people enjoy what I design and I think it came out really beautiful! Thank you Warren for sharing it with me and allowing me to share it with readers. It is going to make a wonderful Valentine's Day gift!

With that all said, I really need to get moving today. I have a bit of cutting to do and also a bit of drawing. Our site has been extremely busy and I welcome all of our new customers and readers. We got more snow yesterday and winter is showing no sign of slowing down. I hope in six weeks when we need to travel that the weather will cooperate. But no use worrying about that right now. It will be what it is and we will make it work no matter what.

Have a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you enjoy this beautiful day and all that it has to offer you!

*Today's Featured Product:*










SLDK217 - Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque - Designed by Keith Fenton


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Back! *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days when 'unexpected' things came up and plans changed. This was for the good though, as we wound up having some nice company for the day (Keith's mom and auntie Dorothy) and we shared an afternoon and dinner. I love visiting with them and so do the kitty cats. They provide a wealth of entertainment and are fun and very social when people they like come over. I think it is just as exciting for them as it is for us!
> 
> As a result, my drawing and cutting has been bumped to today. That's one of the good things about being self-employed though - I am able to shuffle things around a bit. Keith also did major backups on both of our computers, which I feel is best done when I am NOT working on mine. I know it probably doesn't matter much, but I prefer to let it do one thing at a time when backing up, so not to interfere with the process.
> 
> One of Keith's hard drives took its last spin it seems. And while we were planning a full backup within the next couple of days, this tragic event encouraged us to do so immediately. It has been since SEPTEMBER since we did FULL backups on our systems, and you could imagine how much information was added since then. We do however back up regularly to different drives, and off site. Our important pattern files are put on DVD's and sent to 'other places' so in the event of a fire or something like that, we still have them. But these 'mini-backups' as I will call them are usually done over out network from his computer to mine and vice-versa. We even back things up by putting the information on other drives on our own computers.
> 
> Just about everything is in at least two places on our computers at any given time. This could save us a lot of grief if a drive were to fail (like Keith's did!) It can turn what could have been a tragedy into a mere inconvenience, and while it may take a little time to get things back to the way they were, at least everything is safe.
> 
> The new hard drive is already on its way and it was relatively inexpensive. We used to back up everything on DVD's, but hard drives are so cheap now that it is much easier to just transfer the information onto an external drive rather than burn disc after disc. It is much easier to update as well and we don't have a pile of disks to look through if we ever need the information again.
> 
> I suppose my point to telling you all of this is that once again I will harp to you about BACKING UP your important information on your computer! There is no such thing as backing up your computer too often, and even though it may seem like a pain to do it, you will be happier in the end. It is never really a matter of "if" your drive will eventually fail - it is a matter of "when". With all the photos, financial information, personal information, etc., that we all keep on our systems, it is so, so, SO important to make copies of everything on a regular basis to avoid a disaster.
> 
> Drives work independently of both each other and the system and even if your entire computer dies or your mother board fails, you can usually just take the drive and put it in the next computer and your data is safe. I know that some people don't realize this and while it is pretty basic information, it is good to share it with you from time to time and remind you all. Make it a habit that you follow religiously.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to share with you was a photograph that was sent to me by a customer. Warren Kafitz sent me this photo of his "All My Love" box he made and I thought it came out just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He printed out the pattern at 80% and used red oak to create it. I love seeing people enjoy what I design and I think it came out really beautiful! Thank you Warren for sharing it with me and allowing me to share it with readers. It is going to make a wonderful Valentine's Day gift!
> 
> With that all said, I really need to get moving today. I have a bit of cutting to do and also a bit of drawing. Our site has been extremely busy and I welcome all of our new customers and readers. We got more snow yesterday and winter is showing no sign of slowing down. I hope in six weeks when we need to travel that the weather will cooperate. But no use worrying about that right now. It will be what it is and we will make it work no matter what.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you enjoy this beautiful day and all that it has to offer you!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK217 - Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque - Designed by Keith Fenton


Warren's box came out beautifully. The pattern is wonderful.
I hear you about backing up your computer. I don't keep any files on my computer. They are all on my external hard drive and also on USB drives. I would not wish to lose all my photographs and patterns!
Enjoy your day. Mild and damp here.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Back! *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days when 'unexpected' things came up and plans changed. This was for the good though, as we wound up having some nice company for the day (Keith's mom and auntie Dorothy) and we shared an afternoon and dinner. I love visiting with them and so do the kitty cats. They provide a wealth of entertainment and are fun and very social when people they like come over. I think it is just as exciting for them as it is for us!
> 
> As a result, my drawing and cutting has been bumped to today. That's one of the good things about being self-employed though - I am able to shuffle things around a bit. Keith also did major backups on both of our computers, which I feel is best done when I am NOT working on mine. I know it probably doesn't matter much, but I prefer to let it do one thing at a time when backing up, so not to interfere with the process.
> 
> One of Keith's hard drives took its last spin it seems. And while we were planning a full backup within the next couple of days, this tragic event encouraged us to do so immediately. It has been since SEPTEMBER since we did FULL backups on our systems, and you could imagine how much information was added since then. We do however back up regularly to different drives, and off site. Our important pattern files are put on DVD's and sent to 'other places' so in the event of a fire or something like that, we still have them. But these 'mini-backups' as I will call them are usually done over out network from his computer to mine and vice-versa. We even back things up by putting the information on other drives on our own computers.
> 
> Just about everything is in at least two places on our computers at any given time. This could save us a lot of grief if a drive were to fail (like Keith's did!) It can turn what could have been a tragedy into a mere inconvenience, and while it may take a little time to get things back to the way they were, at least everything is safe.
> 
> The new hard drive is already on its way and it was relatively inexpensive. We used to back up everything on DVD's, but hard drives are so cheap now that it is much easier to just transfer the information onto an external drive rather than burn disc after disc. It is much easier to update as well and we don't have a pile of disks to look through if we ever need the information again.
> 
> I suppose my point to telling you all of this is that once again I will harp to you about BACKING UP your important information on your computer! There is no such thing as backing up your computer too often, and even though it may seem like a pain to do it, you will be happier in the end. It is never really a matter of "if" your drive will eventually fail - it is a matter of "when". With all the photos, financial information, personal information, etc., that we all keep on our systems, it is so, so, SO important to make copies of everything on a regular basis to avoid a disaster.
> 
> Drives work independently of both each other and the system and even if your entire computer dies or your mother board fails, you can usually just take the drive and put it in the next computer and your data is safe. I know that some people don't realize this and while it is pretty basic information, it is good to share it with you from time to time and remind you all. Make it a habit that you follow religiously.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to share with you was a photograph that was sent to me by a customer. Warren Kafitz sent me this photo of his "All My Love" box he made and I thought it came out just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He printed out the pattern at 80% and used red oak to create it. I love seeing people enjoy what I design and I think it came out really beautiful! Thank you Warren for sharing it with me and allowing me to share it with readers. It is going to make a wonderful Valentine's Day gift!
> 
> With that all said, I really need to get moving today. I have a bit of cutting to do and also a bit of drawing. Our site has been extremely busy and I welcome all of our new customers and readers. We got more snow yesterday and winter is showing no sign of slowing down. I hope in six weeks when we need to travel that the weather will cooperate. But no use worrying about that right now. It will be what it is and we will make it work no matter what.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you enjoy this beautiful day and all that it has to offer you!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK217 - Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque - Designed by Keith Fenton


Both are super beautiful


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I've Got Your Back! *
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days when 'unexpected' things came up and plans changed. This was for the good though, as we wound up having some nice company for the day (Keith's mom and auntie Dorothy) and we shared an afternoon and dinner. I love visiting with them and so do the kitty cats. They provide a wealth of entertainment and are fun and very social when people they like come over. I think it is just as exciting for them as it is for us!
> 
> As a result, my drawing and cutting has been bumped to today. That's one of the good things about being self-employed though - I am able to shuffle things around a bit. Keith also did major backups on both of our computers, which I feel is best done when I am NOT working on mine. I know it probably doesn't matter much, but I prefer to let it do one thing at a time when backing up, so not to interfere with the process.
> 
> One of Keith's hard drives took its last spin it seems. And while we were planning a full backup within the next couple of days, this tragic event encouraged us to do so immediately. It has been since SEPTEMBER since we did FULL backups on our systems, and you could imagine how much information was added since then. We do however back up regularly to different drives, and off site. Our important pattern files are put on DVD's and sent to 'other places' so in the event of a fire or something like that, we still have them. But these 'mini-backups' as I will call them are usually done over out network from his computer to mine and vice-versa. We even back things up by putting the information on other drives on our own computers.
> 
> Just about everything is in at least two places on our computers at any given time. This could save us a lot of grief if a drive were to fail (like Keith's did!) It can turn what could have been a tragedy into a mere inconvenience, and while it may take a little time to get things back to the way they were, at least everything is safe.
> 
> The new hard drive is already on its way and it was relatively inexpensive. We used to back up everything on DVD's, but hard drives are so cheap now that it is much easier to just transfer the information onto an external drive rather than burn disc after disc. It is much easier to update as well and we don't have a pile of disks to look through if we ever need the information again.
> 
> I suppose my point to telling you all of this is that once again I will harp to you about BACKING UP your important information on your computer! There is no such thing as backing up your computer too often, and even though it may seem like a pain to do it, you will be happier in the end. It is never really a matter of "if" your drive will eventually fail - it is a matter of "when". With all the photos, financial information, personal information, etc., that we all keep on our systems, it is so, so, SO important to make copies of everything on a regular basis to avoid a disaster.
> 
> Drives work independently of both each other and the system and even if your entire computer dies or your mother board fails, you can usually just take the drive and put it in the next computer and your data is safe. I know that some people don't realize this and while it is pretty basic information, it is good to share it with you from time to time and remind you all. Make it a habit that you follow religiously.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to share with you was a photograph that was sent to me by a customer. Warren Kafitz sent me this photo of his "All My Love" box he made and I thought it came out just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He printed out the pattern at 80% and used red oak to create it. I love seeing people enjoy what I design and I think it came out really beautiful! Thank you Warren for sharing it with me and allowing me to share it with readers. It is going to make a wonderful Valentine's Day gift!
> 
> With that all said, I really need to get moving today. I have a bit of cutting to do and also a bit of drawing. Our site has been extremely busy and I welcome all of our new customers and readers. We got more snow yesterday and winter is showing no sign of slowing down. I hope in six weeks when we need to travel that the weather will cooperate. But no use worrying about that right now. It will be what it is and we will make it work no matter what.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you enjoy this beautiful day and all that it has to offer you!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK217 - Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque - Designed by Keith Fenton


Thank you both! Yes - people sure do make me look good!  I love seeing my designs done so nicely! 

Have a good evening!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Special Orders*

It has been a busy couple of days and I have spent them trying to catch up. I have wanted to start drawing my new design, but I haven't had the chance to do that. There have been so many 'miscellaneous' things to do with the business that I just haven't had the chance. (I haven't done any needlework either!)

Please understand that I am NOT complaining! This is really a lot of FUN and it is just how I like my business to be. There is such a great variety of things to do that it really keeps things fresh and exciting for me. I suppose the only reason I am mentioning it is because I had said on Monday that I would have some new drawings to show and I have yet to put the pen to my tablet this week! But I THINK I will be able to move forward on this today, as I am pretty caught up with everything else.

Yesterday I spent the day doing some cutting of special order things. I cut a set of blocks for my "LOVE" word art project that I gave for an exchange:










(The bears are designed by Holly Hanley (http://www.hollyhanley.ca) and she gave me permission to sell the wood pieces)

I also cut several sets of LARGER ballerinas for a customer who requested them. I really liked the larger pieces. They are approximately 7" tall as opposed to the original size which is 5" tall.










I can think of SO MANY uses for these larger pieces! It was fun to do and gave me some time at the saw.

I enjoy cutting wood pieces a lot. It really helps boost our business numbers as well - especially in slower times. (Remember my post on "diversification" from a couple of weeks ago??)

I also got my magnets ready to go out for another exchange I am in. I love doing exchanges because it gives me the opportunity to enjoy others' artwork and talents.

And finally I had to do some things like gather the information regarding renewing my passport. I can't believe that it has almost been TEN years since I came here to Canada! Where does the time go? Like all government issues, it was no easy task to find out what I needed to do in order to get it renewed. Since I live three hours from Halifax, it is a hardship to get to the US office in person, and you need to make an appointment on line to even SPEAK to a human! But after some time I was able to find someone who could direct me and I know what has to be done. This is important for me because I am planning a trip at the end of March, which is only a couple of weeks before my passport expires. I could wait until I return to renew it, but I am one of those "if anything happens" people that would feel better having the new one before I leave. But in order to renew, you have to send in your old one, which means I am without one and sitting here hoping that it won't get delayed or lost. I am sending it registered with a courier just in case.

Keith and I also spent some time planning our class that we are teaching in New York. There is much to do for that and we want to give an excellent presentation where people will walk away happy. Now is the time to get things in order for that though.

And speaking of classes . . . If you are interested in chip carving, my friend Marty on Lumberjocks.com is hosting a free Chip Carving class. He is an excellent teacher and I am sure you will enjoy what he has to offer. The link to the class is here:

http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/39851

Feel free to scoot over and check it out! I am sure you will have a lot of fun and learn a great deal!

Well, that is all for today. I have to skee-daddle and get some things done. I can't believe it is Wednesday already and I NEED to get drawing!

Have a beautiful day today!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Special Orders*
> 
> It has been a busy couple of days and I have spent them trying to catch up. I have wanted to start drawing my new design, but I haven't had the chance to do that. There have been so many 'miscellaneous' things to do with the business that I just haven't had the chance. (I haven't done any needlework either!)
> 
> Please understand that I am NOT complaining! This is really a lot of FUN and it is just how I like my business to be. There is such a great variety of things to do that it really keeps things fresh and exciting for me. I suppose the only reason I am mentioning it is because I had said on Monday that I would have some new drawings to show and I have yet to put the pen to my tablet this week! But I THINK I will be able to move forward on this today, as I am pretty caught up with everything else.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day doing some cutting of special order things. I cut a set of blocks for my "LOVE" word art project that I gave for an exchange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bears are designed by Holly Hanley (http://www.hollyhanley.ca) and she gave me permission to sell the wood pieces)
> 
> I also cut several sets of LARGER ballerinas for a customer who requested them. I really liked the larger pieces. They are approximately 7" tall as opposed to the original size which is 5" tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of SO MANY uses for these larger pieces! It was fun to do and gave me some time at the saw.
> 
> I enjoy cutting wood pieces a lot. It really helps boost our business numbers as well - especially in slower times. (Remember my post on "diversification" from a couple of weeks ago??)
> 
> I also got my magnets ready to go out for another exchange I am in. I love doing exchanges because it gives me the opportunity to enjoy others' artwork and talents.
> 
> And finally I had to do some things like gather the information regarding renewing my passport. I can't believe that it has almost been TEN years since I came here to Canada! Where does the time go? Like all government issues, it was no easy task to find out what I needed to do in order to get it renewed. Since I live three hours from Halifax, it is a hardship to get to the US office in person, and you need to make an appointment on line to even SPEAK to a human! But after some time I was able to find someone who could direct me and I know what has to be done. This is important for me because I am planning a trip at the end of March, which is only a couple of weeks before my passport expires. I could wait until I return to renew it, but I am one of those "if anything happens" people that would feel better having the new one before I leave. But in order to renew, you have to send in your old one, which means I am without one and sitting here hoping that it won't get delayed or lost. I am sending it registered with a courier just in case.
> 
> Keith and I also spent some time planning our class that we are teaching in New York. There is much to do for that and we want to give an excellent presentation where people will walk away happy. Now is the time to get things in order for that though.
> 
> And speaking of classes . . . If you are interested in chip carving, my friend Marty on Lumberjocks.com is hosting a free Chip Carving class. He is an excellent teacher and I am sure you will enjoy what he has to offer. The link to the class is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/39851
> 
> Feel free to scoot over and check it out! I am sure you will have a lot of fun and learn a great deal!
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I have to skee-daddle and get some things done. I can't believe it is Wednesday already and I NEED to get drawing!
> 
> Have a beautiful day today!


Thanks for sharing the blog link Sheila. I'll be interested in this one.
Your bigger ballerina looks very graceful. I can think of lots of ways this could be used in fabric as well as wood.
Sunny and mild here today. I'm hoping a trip to Opus Art Supplies will get me the brushes I'm looking for. I'll be like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Special Orders*
> 
> It has been a busy couple of days and I have spent them trying to catch up. I have wanted to start drawing my new design, but I haven't had the chance to do that. There have been so many 'miscellaneous' things to do with the business that I just haven't had the chance. (I haven't done any needlework either!)
> 
> Please understand that I am NOT complaining! This is really a lot of FUN and it is just how I like my business to be. There is such a great variety of things to do that it really keeps things fresh and exciting for me. I suppose the only reason I am mentioning it is because I had said on Monday that I would have some new drawings to show and I have yet to put the pen to my tablet this week! But I THINK I will be able to move forward on this today, as I am pretty caught up with everything else.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day doing some cutting of special order things. I cut a set of blocks for my "LOVE" word art project that I gave for an exchange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bears are designed by Holly Hanley (http://www.hollyhanley.ca) and she gave me permission to sell the wood pieces)
> 
> I also cut several sets of LARGER ballerinas for a customer who requested them. I really liked the larger pieces. They are approximately 7" tall as opposed to the original size which is 5" tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of SO MANY uses for these larger pieces! It was fun to do and gave me some time at the saw.
> 
> I enjoy cutting wood pieces a lot. It really helps boost our business numbers as well - especially in slower times. (Remember my post on "diversification" from a couple of weeks ago??)
> 
> I also got my magnets ready to go out for another exchange I am in. I love doing exchanges because it gives me the opportunity to enjoy others' artwork and talents.
> 
> And finally I had to do some things like gather the information regarding renewing my passport. I can't believe that it has almost been TEN years since I came here to Canada! Where does the time go? Like all government issues, it was no easy task to find out what I needed to do in order to get it renewed. Since I live three hours from Halifax, it is a hardship to get to the US office in person, and you need to make an appointment on line to even SPEAK to a human! But after some time I was able to find someone who could direct me and I know what has to be done. This is important for me because I am planning a trip at the end of March, which is only a couple of weeks before my passport expires. I could wait until I return to renew it, but I am one of those "if anything happens" people that would feel better having the new one before I leave. But in order to renew, you have to send in your old one, which means I am without one and sitting here hoping that it won't get delayed or lost. I am sending it registered with a courier just in case.
> 
> Keith and I also spent some time planning our class that we are teaching in New York. There is much to do for that and we want to give an excellent presentation where people will walk away happy. Now is the time to get things in order for that though.
> 
> And speaking of classes . . . If you are interested in chip carving, my friend Marty on Lumberjocks.com is hosting a free Chip Carving class. He is an excellent teacher and I am sure you will enjoy what he has to offer. The link to the class is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/39851
> 
> Feel free to scoot over and check it out! I am sure you will have a lot of fun and learn a great deal!
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I have to skee-daddle and get some things done. I can't believe it is Wednesday already and I NEED to get drawing!
> 
> Have a beautiful day today!


OOhhhh, Anna!!! If I had an art store nearby, I would DEFINITELY be in trouble! Lucky YOU!!!  We had a change of plans today - big storm coming tomorrow so we are off to Yarmouth today to get my new passport pictures done. (YAY!) Then I will be in for the duration! 

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Flexibility *

For those of you who have great intentions of getting certain tasks done, only to have "life" get in your way - you are not alone.

For the past several days my goal has been to draw my next design so that I could get it cut and on the site. It seems however that on each of the previous three days, something came up that needed my attention first and I had to switch gears and put my drawing on the back burner. Such is life.

I used to get cross at times like this. I didn't know WHO or WHAT I was actually cross at - usually not the 'event' that distracted me. It seemed that I would mostly be upset with myself for not achieving the goals I had set in front of me. I felt as if I failed or wasn't as dedicated as I should have been. In the end, I didn't feel very good about myself.

But looking back, that wasn't a very kind way to be. In thinking harder about the reasons why I was distracted in the first place, I took a little more time to asses whether the reason that I changed my plans was a GOOD reason or a FOLLY. I actually surprised myself when I realized that in most of the cases things were rearranged for very good reasons and if the situation presented itself to me in the exact same way again, I would probably do the same thing all over.

So why was I unhappy with myself?

Goals are something that I find very positive and very necessary for us to accomplish all that we can. Without setting goals for ourselves, we tend to just flounder around from this thing to that without a purpose or reason.

Achieving and reaching our goals is something we need as well. By doing so, it helps us to feel accomplished - even if it is only for a few minutes as we take a breath and look back on what we just completed. It is like having a little landing on a long, long staircase that we climb every day. We get to take a bit of time and rest and feel good about ourselves. Even if our goals weren't met just how we would have liked them to be, it gives us a chance to regroup and plan how we may do better next time.

There are long term goals and short term goals. Most of us have both. We have the things we want to accomplish that will take months or maybe even years, and other things that we can accomplish quickly - maybe even several throughout a single day.

The common thing about most goals is that they are flexible and are ever-changing. Seldom is a goal completed exactly as we planned when we first created it. Usually it evolves from day to day, and the longer it takes to achieve, the more it differs from conception to achievement. It is just the way our lives are.

I have found that many of us don't realize this, and they don't allow for those naturally occurring changes to happen. They are stringent in their goals and fight any type of deviation from the original plan.

For myself, I find that this can be counter productive and slow down progress even more. Most of the time the effort spent on fighting things could be better spent accomplishing your goal, but perhaps with a slight variation. I think that prioritizing tasks and allowing that order to shift is probably the most effective way to keep on accomplishing and making the best use of your time.

With that said, today again I will attempt to draw. I had planned on doing so yesterday, but word of an impending storm heading our way cause me to shuffle things around a bit and change my direction. Keith and I were planning to go to Yarmouth on Friday, as I needed to get photos taken for renewing my passport and we had some other things we needed to accomplish. But we are supposed to get hit today and tomorrow with the storm that is east of us, so we thought while the sun was shining and the roads were dry it was a better plan to get things over with yesterday. And that we did.

Not only did I get the pictures taken, but we stocked up on supplies for us and the cats, as well as some office supplies that we will be needing in preparation for the classes we are going to teach in New York. Little by little we are checking things off of our list, as we want to be well-prepared for the adventure.

So all is good. We are home safe here and the pictures are done (no - I won't show them!) and even if we are snowed in for a week we will be fine and comfortable. I am glad that it is behind us and feel better that we have all we need to move ahead with our preparations for teaching.

TODAY I will be drawing. I plan to begin as soon as I finish up here. While I have been delayed several times, I think it has been for the best because in my mind, I have been revising the pattern that I am going to create and I think that it is going to be better now that I had originally planned. Perhaps things happen for a reason.

I am not going to promise to show you drawings or cuttings of the new things in tomorrow's post. I am learning that things can change without warning. My intentions are to draw, and perhaps even cut my new design out, and I hope that I will have something to show tomorrow.

If not, I am sure that there will be a good reason that I don't.

Have a wonderful Thursday.

"Stay committed to your decisions, but stay flexible in your approach."

*Today's Featured Project*










STB03 Heart Box With Swivel Top Lid


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Flexibility *
> 
> For those of you who have great intentions of getting certain tasks done, only to have "life" get in your way - you are not alone.
> 
> For the past several days my goal has been to draw my next design so that I could get it cut and on the site. It seems however that on each of the previous three days, something came up that needed my attention first and I had to switch gears and put my drawing on the back burner. Such is life.
> 
> I used to get cross at times like this. I didn't know WHO or WHAT I was actually cross at - usually not the 'event' that distracted me. It seemed that I would mostly be upset with myself for not achieving the goals I had set in front of me. I felt as if I failed or wasn't as dedicated as I should have been. In the end, I didn't feel very good about myself.
> 
> But looking back, that wasn't a very kind way to be. In thinking harder about the reasons why I was distracted in the first place, I took a little more time to asses whether the reason that I changed my plans was a GOOD reason or a FOLLY. I actually surprised myself when I realized that in most of the cases things were rearranged for very good reasons and if the situation presented itself to me in the exact same way again, I would probably do the same thing all over.
> 
> So why was I unhappy with myself?
> 
> Goals are something that I find very positive and very necessary for us to accomplish all that we can. Without setting goals for ourselves, we tend to just flounder around from this thing to that without a purpose or reason.
> 
> Achieving and reaching our goals is something we need as well. By doing so, it helps us to feel accomplished - even if it is only for a few minutes as we take a breath and look back on what we just completed. It is like having a little landing on a long, long staircase that we climb every day. We get to take a bit of time and rest and feel good about ourselves. Even if our goals weren't met just how we would have liked them to be, it gives us a chance to regroup and plan how we may do better next time.
> 
> There are long term goals and short term goals. Most of us have both. We have the things we want to accomplish that will take months or maybe even years, and other things that we can accomplish quickly - maybe even several throughout a single day.
> 
> The common thing about most goals is that they are flexible and are ever-changing. Seldom is a goal completed exactly as we planned when we first created it. Usually it evolves from day to day, and the longer it takes to achieve, the more it differs from conception to achievement. It is just the way our lives are.
> 
> I have found that many of us don't realize this, and they don't allow for those naturally occurring changes to happen. They are stringent in their goals and fight any type of deviation from the original plan.
> 
> For myself, I find that this can be counter productive and slow down progress even more. Most of the time the effort spent on fighting things could be better spent accomplishing your goal, but perhaps with a slight variation. I think that prioritizing tasks and allowing that order to shift is probably the most effective way to keep on accomplishing and making the best use of your time.
> 
> With that said, today again I will attempt to draw. I had planned on doing so yesterday, but word of an impending storm heading our way cause me to shuffle things around a bit and change my direction. Keith and I were planning to go to Yarmouth on Friday, as I needed to get photos taken for renewing my passport and we had some other things we needed to accomplish. But we are supposed to get hit today and tomorrow with the storm that is east of us, so we thought while the sun was shining and the roads were dry it was a better plan to get things over with yesterday. And that we did.
> 
> Not only did I get the pictures taken, but we stocked up on supplies for us and the cats, as well as some office supplies that we will be needing in preparation for the classes we are going to teach in New York. Little by little we are checking things off of our list, as we want to be well-prepared for the adventure.
> 
> So all is good. We are home safe here and the pictures are done (no - I won't show them!) and even if we are snowed in for a week we will be fine and comfortable. I am glad that it is behind us and feel better that we have all we need to move ahead with our preparations for teaching.
> 
> TODAY I will be drawing. I plan to begin as soon as I finish up here. While I have been delayed several times, I think it has been for the best because in my mind, I have been revising the pattern that I am going to create and I think that it is going to be better now that I had originally planned. Perhaps things happen for a reason.
> 
> I am not going to promise to show you drawings or cuttings of the new things in tomorrow's post. I am learning that things can change without warning. My intentions are to draw, and perhaps even cut my new design out, and I hope that I will have something to show tomorrow.
> 
> If not, I am sure that there will be a good reason that I don't.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> "Stay committed to your decisions, but stay flexible in your approach."
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Box With Swivel Top Lid


The boxes are great. Love them! 
I had fun yesterday at Opus Art Store and came away with the brushes I wanted and a product for restoring brushes.It's called "Brush shaper" by Speedball. It is supposed to get your brush back in shape if you have left them in water too long and they get a bend in the bristles or if the bristles start to separate and become a bit hairy looking as some of mine have. I'll let you know how it works.
Stay safe and warm. Good to be off the roads with all the snow storms you are getting. Mild and sunny here - but life is interrupting any designs on going out to the workshop today!


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Flexibility *
> 
> For those of you who have great intentions of getting certain tasks done, only to have "life" get in your way - you are not alone.
> 
> For the past several days my goal has been to draw my next design so that I could get it cut and on the site. It seems however that on each of the previous three days, something came up that needed my attention first and I had to switch gears and put my drawing on the back burner. Such is life.
> 
> I used to get cross at times like this. I didn't know WHO or WHAT I was actually cross at - usually not the 'event' that distracted me. It seemed that I would mostly be upset with myself for not achieving the goals I had set in front of me. I felt as if I failed or wasn't as dedicated as I should have been. In the end, I didn't feel very good about myself.
> 
> But looking back, that wasn't a very kind way to be. In thinking harder about the reasons why I was distracted in the first place, I took a little more time to asses whether the reason that I changed my plans was a GOOD reason or a FOLLY. I actually surprised myself when I realized that in most of the cases things were rearranged for very good reasons and if the situation presented itself to me in the exact same way again, I would probably do the same thing all over.
> 
> So why was I unhappy with myself?
> 
> Goals are something that I find very positive and very necessary for us to accomplish all that we can. Without setting goals for ourselves, we tend to just flounder around from this thing to that without a purpose or reason.
> 
> Achieving and reaching our goals is something we need as well. By doing so, it helps us to feel accomplished - even if it is only for a few minutes as we take a breath and look back on what we just completed. It is like having a little landing on a long, long staircase that we climb every day. We get to take a bit of time and rest and feel good about ourselves. Even if our goals weren't met just how we would have liked them to be, it gives us a chance to regroup and plan how we may do better next time.
> 
> There are long term goals and short term goals. Most of us have both. We have the things we want to accomplish that will take months or maybe even years, and other things that we can accomplish quickly - maybe even several throughout a single day.
> 
> The common thing about most goals is that they are flexible and are ever-changing. Seldom is a goal completed exactly as we planned when we first created it. Usually it evolves from day to day, and the longer it takes to achieve, the more it differs from conception to achievement. It is just the way our lives are.
> 
> I have found that many of us don't realize this, and they don't allow for those naturally occurring changes to happen. They are stringent in their goals and fight any type of deviation from the original plan.
> 
> For myself, I find that this can be counter productive and slow down progress even more. Most of the time the effort spent on fighting things could be better spent accomplishing your goal, but perhaps with a slight variation. I think that prioritizing tasks and allowing that order to shift is probably the most effective way to keep on accomplishing and making the best use of your time.
> 
> With that said, today again I will attempt to draw. I had planned on doing so yesterday, but word of an impending storm heading our way cause me to shuffle things around a bit and change my direction. Keith and I were planning to go to Yarmouth on Friday, as I needed to get photos taken for renewing my passport and we had some other things we needed to accomplish. But we are supposed to get hit today and tomorrow with the storm that is east of us, so we thought while the sun was shining and the roads were dry it was a better plan to get things over with yesterday. And that we did.
> 
> Not only did I get the pictures taken, but we stocked up on supplies for us and the cats, as well as some office supplies that we will be needing in preparation for the classes we are going to teach in New York. Little by little we are checking things off of our list, as we want to be well-prepared for the adventure.
> 
> So all is good. We are home safe here and the pictures are done (no - I won't show them!) and even if we are snowed in for a week we will be fine and comfortable. I am glad that it is behind us and feel better that we have all we need to move ahead with our preparations for teaching.
> 
> TODAY I will be drawing. I plan to begin as soon as I finish up here. While I have been delayed several times, I think it has been for the best because in my mind, I have been revising the pattern that I am going to create and I think that it is going to be better now that I had originally planned. Perhaps things happen for a reason.
> 
> I am not going to promise to show you drawings or cuttings of the new things in tomorrow's post. I am learning that things can change without warning. My intentions are to draw, and perhaps even cut my new design out, and I hope that I will have something to show tomorrow.
> 
> If not, I am sure that there will be a good reason that I don't.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> "Stay committed to your decisions, but stay flexible in your approach."
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Box With Swivel Top Lid


Great post Sheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Flexibility *
> 
> For those of you who have great intentions of getting certain tasks done, only to have "life" get in your way - you are not alone.
> 
> For the past several days my goal has been to draw my next design so that I could get it cut and on the site. It seems however that on each of the previous three days, something came up that needed my attention first and I had to switch gears and put my drawing on the back burner. Such is life.
> 
> I used to get cross at times like this. I didn't know WHO or WHAT I was actually cross at - usually not the 'event' that distracted me. It seemed that I would mostly be upset with myself for not achieving the goals I had set in front of me. I felt as if I failed or wasn't as dedicated as I should have been. In the end, I didn't feel very good about myself.
> 
> But looking back, that wasn't a very kind way to be. In thinking harder about the reasons why I was distracted in the first place, I took a little more time to asses whether the reason that I changed my plans was a GOOD reason or a FOLLY. I actually surprised myself when I realized that in most of the cases things were rearranged for very good reasons and if the situation presented itself to me in the exact same way again, I would probably do the same thing all over.
> 
> So why was I unhappy with myself?
> 
> Goals are something that I find very positive and very necessary for us to accomplish all that we can. Without setting goals for ourselves, we tend to just flounder around from this thing to that without a purpose or reason.
> 
> Achieving and reaching our goals is something we need as well. By doing so, it helps us to feel accomplished - even if it is only for a few minutes as we take a breath and look back on what we just completed. It is like having a little landing on a long, long staircase that we climb every day. We get to take a bit of time and rest and feel good about ourselves. Even if our goals weren't met just how we would have liked them to be, it gives us a chance to regroup and plan how we may do better next time.
> 
> There are long term goals and short term goals. Most of us have both. We have the things we want to accomplish that will take months or maybe even years, and other things that we can accomplish quickly - maybe even several throughout a single day.
> 
> The common thing about most goals is that they are flexible and are ever-changing. Seldom is a goal completed exactly as we planned when we first created it. Usually it evolves from day to day, and the longer it takes to achieve, the more it differs from conception to achievement. It is just the way our lives are.
> 
> I have found that many of us don't realize this, and they don't allow for those naturally occurring changes to happen. They are stringent in their goals and fight any type of deviation from the original plan.
> 
> For myself, I find that this can be counter productive and slow down progress even more. Most of the time the effort spent on fighting things could be better spent accomplishing your goal, but perhaps with a slight variation. I think that prioritizing tasks and allowing that order to shift is probably the most effective way to keep on accomplishing and making the best use of your time.
> 
> With that said, today again I will attempt to draw. I had planned on doing so yesterday, but word of an impending storm heading our way cause me to shuffle things around a bit and change my direction. Keith and I were planning to go to Yarmouth on Friday, as I needed to get photos taken for renewing my passport and we had some other things we needed to accomplish. But we are supposed to get hit today and tomorrow with the storm that is east of us, so we thought while the sun was shining and the roads were dry it was a better plan to get things over with yesterday. And that we did.
> 
> Not only did I get the pictures taken, but we stocked up on supplies for us and the cats, as well as some office supplies that we will be needing in preparation for the classes we are going to teach in New York. Little by little we are checking things off of our list, as we want to be well-prepared for the adventure.
> 
> So all is good. We are home safe here and the pictures are done (no - I won't show them!) and even if we are snowed in for a week we will be fine and comfortable. I am glad that it is behind us and feel better that we have all we need to move ahead with our preparations for teaching.
> 
> TODAY I will be drawing. I plan to begin as soon as I finish up here. While I have been delayed several times, I think it has been for the best because in my mind, I have been revising the pattern that I am going to create and I think that it is going to be better now that I had originally planned. Perhaps things happen for a reason.
> 
> I am not going to promise to show you drawings or cuttings of the new things in tomorrow's post. I am learning that things can change without warning. My intentions are to draw, and perhaps even cut my new design out, and I hope that I will have something to show tomorrow.
> 
> If not, I am sure that there will be a good reason that I don't.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> "Stay committed to your decisions, but stay flexible in your approach."
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Box With Swivel Top Lid


Ditto what Anna said. I really like those


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Flexibility *
> 
> For those of you who have great intentions of getting certain tasks done, only to have "life" get in your way - you are not alone.
> 
> For the past several days my goal has been to draw my next design so that I could get it cut and on the site. It seems however that on each of the previous three days, something came up that needed my attention first and I had to switch gears and put my drawing on the back burner. Such is life.
> 
> I used to get cross at times like this. I didn't know WHO or WHAT I was actually cross at - usually not the 'event' that distracted me. It seemed that I would mostly be upset with myself for not achieving the goals I had set in front of me. I felt as if I failed or wasn't as dedicated as I should have been. In the end, I didn't feel very good about myself.
> 
> But looking back, that wasn't a very kind way to be. In thinking harder about the reasons why I was distracted in the first place, I took a little more time to asses whether the reason that I changed my plans was a GOOD reason or a FOLLY. I actually surprised myself when I realized that in most of the cases things were rearranged for very good reasons and if the situation presented itself to me in the exact same way again, I would probably do the same thing all over.
> 
> So why was I unhappy with myself?
> 
> Goals are something that I find very positive and very necessary for us to accomplish all that we can. Without setting goals for ourselves, we tend to just flounder around from this thing to that without a purpose or reason.
> 
> Achieving and reaching our goals is something we need as well. By doing so, it helps us to feel accomplished - even if it is only for a few minutes as we take a breath and look back on what we just completed. It is like having a little landing on a long, long staircase that we climb every day. We get to take a bit of time and rest and feel good about ourselves. Even if our goals weren't met just how we would have liked them to be, it gives us a chance to regroup and plan how we may do better next time.
> 
> There are long term goals and short term goals. Most of us have both. We have the things we want to accomplish that will take months or maybe even years, and other things that we can accomplish quickly - maybe even several throughout a single day.
> 
> The common thing about most goals is that they are flexible and are ever-changing. Seldom is a goal completed exactly as we planned when we first created it. Usually it evolves from day to day, and the longer it takes to achieve, the more it differs from conception to achievement. It is just the way our lives are.
> 
> I have found that many of us don't realize this, and they don't allow for those naturally occurring changes to happen. They are stringent in their goals and fight any type of deviation from the original plan.
> 
> For myself, I find that this can be counter productive and slow down progress even more. Most of the time the effort spent on fighting things could be better spent accomplishing your goal, but perhaps with a slight variation. I think that prioritizing tasks and allowing that order to shift is probably the most effective way to keep on accomplishing and making the best use of your time.
> 
> With that said, today again I will attempt to draw. I had planned on doing so yesterday, but word of an impending storm heading our way cause me to shuffle things around a bit and change my direction. Keith and I were planning to go to Yarmouth on Friday, as I needed to get photos taken for renewing my passport and we had some other things we needed to accomplish. But we are supposed to get hit today and tomorrow with the storm that is east of us, so we thought while the sun was shining and the roads were dry it was a better plan to get things over with yesterday. And that we did.
> 
> Not only did I get the pictures taken, but we stocked up on supplies for us and the cats, as well as some office supplies that we will be needing in preparation for the classes we are going to teach in New York. Little by little we are checking things off of our list, as we want to be well-prepared for the adventure.
> 
> So all is good. We are home safe here and the pictures are done (no - I won't show them!) and even if we are snowed in for a week we will be fine and comfortable. I am glad that it is behind us and feel better that we have all we need to move ahead with our preparations for teaching.
> 
> TODAY I will be drawing. I plan to begin as soon as I finish up here. While I have been delayed several times, I think it has been for the best because in my mind, I have been revising the pattern that I am going to create and I think that it is going to be better now that I had originally planned. Perhaps things happen for a reason.
> 
> I am not going to promise to show you drawings or cuttings of the new things in tomorrow's post. I am learning that things can change without warning. My intentions are to draw, and perhaps even cut my new design out, and I hope that I will have something to show tomorrow.
> 
> If not, I am sure that there will be a good reason that I don't.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> "Stay committed to your decisions, but stay flexible in your approach."
> 
> *Today's Featured Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STB03 Heart Box With Swivel Top Lid


Thank you all so much. I didn't realize that I didn't comment back here.

 Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Basket Project DONE!*

I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .

In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!

What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.

The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.

Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!





































I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.

These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well. 

You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!

Over the stove . . .










On the refrigerator . . .



















Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!










There was a big balloon over my computer . . .










And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .










I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!

Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.

We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!

A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


The new basket is beautiful with the alternating woods and the rounded 'weavings'! The bunny is cute. The handle (to my eye) lacks the elegance of the basket. Like it was an afterthought. Perhaps it is simply the camera angle and the edges are not really as sharp as they appear.
So sweet of Keith to surprise you with all the treats! My hubby fixed breakfast this morning-eggs, bacon, hash browns and a cup of hot chocolate! We celebrated our 30 years anniversary last month! Happy valentine's Day and have a great weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thanks for your observations, Candy. The handle was really intended from the start to have a bunny on it, but I am also going to be offering a couple of different handle options. There is no good way to soften the edges of the handle with the bunny on it unless you use a Dremel. Then it wouldn't be very even. I am going to offer a plain handle and perhaps a flower as alternatives.

I really appreciate your views. Happy Valentine's Day to you. I am still finding chocolates all around the house. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Good morning Sheila! I love the basket and can think of lots of different ways of using it. I think it would make a great baby shower gift filled with lots of baby necessities. Fancy bread basket, plant holder etc. etc.! It will a pattern I will definitely be getting. 
Good for Keith! Little surprises like that really make you feel appreciated. Happy Valentine's day to you both! Jim is taking me out for lunch today - love anything where I don't have to cook!
Enjoy your day. A beautiful day here, sunny and mild.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Now I like that basket design. Clever.

Sort of 3D prinitng for Scrollsaws.

Any plans on angled cuts, Sheila?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you both! I made a nice chicken with garlic and rosemary and stuffing on the side (well - I guess you would call it dressing!) I went to a nice fabric place in our little community that a woman has from her home basement. She has been in business for over 35 years and it was amazing to see the variety of quilting prints she had! I didn't get much, but Keith's auntie did! Lots and lots of beautiful prints. I did get a meter of beautiful white linen to embroider on and I was thrilled with that. We spent about two hours there and I thought dinner would be late but when I got home, Keith had already put the chicken in the oven. He's batting 1000 today! 

Angled cuts would be fun and interesting Martyn. As I said, this type of basket has been around for a bit, but not so much so with the tapering as I did on this pattern or some of the other ideas I had. Angling the outside cuts would be something to definitely explore. 

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Basket Beauty, I say


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Basket Project DONE!*
> 
> I am running very late today because as I was going through my morning mail we lost power for a bit. I was rather surprised because even though we had rain last night, this morning is sunny and calm and actually looks like it will be a very nice day. Go figure . . .
> 
> In any case, it is obviously back now and I was a bit excited about blogging today because I FINALLY got my drawing done and my butt to the saw and got my new project cut out and COMPLETED!
> 
> What I decided to make was a set of baskets made on the scroll saw. Now I know this has been done before, and I don't for a minute think that I am pioneering this technique. I think that John Nelson was the first one to come up with this several years ago when I was just beginning designing. In fact - I had designed some of these types of baskets for Scroller when it was owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King, and I think that Scroller still sells them today. There have been several others since that have designed boxes and baskets and other things using this technique, but my hope this time around is that since I have a bit more experience under my belt, I would be able to design something that is somewhat more refined and a bit different. I do have some boxes and other items that I sell on my site and even though I created the patterns several years ago, they continue to be strong sellers. So I thought I would create some nice new baskets that people can enjoy using this fun technique of layering wood.
> 
> The first piece that I came up with is a spring basket. I wanted it to have a nice and graceful shape and be functional enough to make a nice table decoration or even an Easter basket.
> 
> Since my computer skills have also improved since my last go-round with this type of design, I was able to draw this up so that it uses a minimal amount of wood. Being true to the 'spring' theme, I chose to put a little bunny silhouette in the handle, which I think looks great! I think that this would look lovely with some pretty flowers in it or filled to the brim with Easter candy and "Peeps"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really thrilled at how this turned out, and I plan to make several new designs. I had forgotten just how much FUN it was to cut designs like this. They are GREAT for even new cutters to try and they are very forgiving.
> 
> These are just snapshots here, and I will be taking better presentation pictures for the pattern in the next few days. I plan to have at least one basket on the site by the next update sometime next week. I am really happy with the shape and I think others will like it as well.
> 
> You may have noticed the little "x" and "o" and heart on the wall behind the basket. As you know - today is Valentine's Day and I woke up to all kinds of little foamy stickers like this all over the house!
> 
> Over the stove . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the refrigerator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my little bear Boris had a piece of chocolate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big balloon over my computer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little guy hanging over my computer screen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding little chocolates tucked away everywhere!
> 
> Keith and I met five years ago sometimes this week. It was at a time when both of our lives were somewhat in disarray and we were both going through some really difficult things. Neither of us really remembers the exact day, so we only know it was 'some time around' Valentines day.
> 
> We never really are big on cards and things of that nature, as we both feel that every day we show each other appreciation for each other. I am really surprised that Keith left all of these little reminders around this morning for me to wake up to. Perhaps he is mellowing out as the years go by!
> 
> A day doesn't go by when I am not grateful that he is part of my life. I know it may sound like a cliche, but sometimes you DO find a light in the darkness when you least expect it, and are not looking for it. I can't believe it has been five years already. When I look back to where I was then and where I am now, I know that I am so fortunate to have such a good life.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. May you find happiness and joy in the friends and family you have surrounding you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Glad you like it Roger!  Thank you so much!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Small Changes Can Make a Big Difference*

I woke up this morning to yet another round of snow. This time, it is accompanied by wind and you can barely see across the road to the river. I would almost call it a 'blizzard'.

This winter seems particularly brutal for many people, but at least for us here in Nova Scotia, we have had breaks of warmth and even rain in between the winter storms which continue to melt things down to bare pavement. It does keep the piles of snow manageable.

As usual, I don't mind it really. Growing up in Chicago, we had our share of brutal winters. Nova Scotia is no different, although I must say we have had milder temperatures than most of the northern part of the United States this year. We have had our cold days, but not the brutal cold that so many of you are experiencing. So that is good.

We lost power briefly the other morning. It was the first time this season I believe that we had that happen. Ironically, at the time it went out, it was calm and actually warmer and sunny out. No threat of storm whatsoever. Perhaps someone tripped the switch accidentally.

I find myself thinking ahead to the springtime. I like spending time on our small deck with Pancakes sunning himself and keeping me company (and trying to head down to the grass). This year I will be able to bring my new hobby of needlework with me and I am sure it will make things even more enjoyable. Once again, I vow that I will spend more time at the beach, and I hope that I can make that a reality. We shall see . . .

I spent the day yesterday working on another new project. It should be completed today, and I will have photos here to show you tomorrow. It is at the 'in between' phase right now and I don't think I will even show you a hint for the time being. It is simple and fast and easy to make, but something that I wanted to do anyway. I have been receiving some requests for some simpler projects, and I want something that will be very easy even for those new to scroll sawing. So you will have to return to read tomorrow to see it. (Yes - I can be a mean tease.)

Keith had a thought on my basket that I showed you on Friday.










Above is the picture of the basket how I originally created it. I am going to have an alternative "plain" handle that can be routed and contoured a little better included in the pattern. That way people can choose to make it how they like.

Keith's idea was to take one of the layers toward the bottom. The original - as you see - has the walnut ring to give the basket some additional height. I also liked that it was the same size as the ring below it because it gave somewhat of a 'pedestal' effect to it.

But Keith's idea would give the basket a more even gradation and contour, and I liked the way it looked like that as well.










It amazed me how overall different the basket could look with such a slight change. This really excited me.

I was happy that I had yet to glue the pieces together, and had just had them sitting like that for photography. I do like both versions and plan to show them both in the pattern packet, which will help it appeal to more people. I can't tell which look I prefer. I think they are both attractive.










For those of you who had asked me to keep you posted, I have still been working on my embroidery. I try to get an hour or so each evening, although some nights I am just too involved in other things, or too tired to play with it. But it is coming along, slowly but surely and I already have learned a great deal. The second panel had some Penstemon flowers, which were done in what is called "stumpwork" whereas the pieces are embroidered separately and then attached to the main piece. This gives extra dimension and interest to the design. The dragonfly wings in panel one were stumpwork:










Panel two also had some Wood Poppies, which were done with a puffed ribbon stitch and had tiny French knot centers. I particularly loved doing the leaves of this flower:










Then there are the beautiful and delicate Erica flowers, which were made by wrapping the silk ribbon over beads. Each of these flowers had tiny French knot anthers.










And finally, the cute little honey bee, with stumpwork wings made of organza ribbon and silk thread wrapped wire. The divisions on the bees wings were made with a pretty iridescent thread and the bee has glass bead eyes. He looks pretty cool.










The entire panel is only about 4" tall. Even though I am just beginning, I am thoroughly enjoying learning these techniques and I do appreciate your words of encouragement regarding it. Overall, it is so far coming out even better than I expected, and it makes a nice presentation when looking at the entire panel.










It is after all related. Flowers, art, drawing, scroll sawing, painting. By learning different techniques and in different media, I do believe it strengthens ones' skills all around. You may look at a flower differently when you embroider it than when you scroll it or paint it, but the more ways you choose to recreate something, the more aware you become of its parts and make up. Observation is the key to recreating things accurately, I believe.

With that said, I am off to do something completely different. What I am working on now is very simple and very much the other side of the spectrum from these projects that I am showing here. Although I think that it is just as cute. It is so much fun to work in so many directions!

I wish you all a warm and safe day today. I hope you have time to enjoy the day, no matter what Mother Nature brings your way.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Changes Can Make a Big Difference*
> 
> I woke up this morning to yet another round of snow. This time, it is accompanied by wind and you can barely see across the road to the river. I would almost call it a 'blizzard'.
> 
> This winter seems particularly brutal for many people, but at least for us here in Nova Scotia, we have had breaks of warmth and even rain in between the winter storms which continue to melt things down to bare pavement. It does keep the piles of snow manageable.
> 
> As usual, I don't mind it really. Growing up in Chicago, we had our share of brutal winters. Nova Scotia is no different, although I must say we have had milder temperatures than most of the northern part of the United States this year. We have had our cold days, but not the brutal cold that so many of you are experiencing. So that is good.
> 
> We lost power briefly the other morning. It was the first time this season I believe that we had that happen. Ironically, at the time it went out, it was calm and actually warmer and sunny out. No threat of storm whatsoever. Perhaps someone tripped the switch accidentally.
> 
> I find myself thinking ahead to the springtime. I like spending time on our small deck with Pancakes sunning himself and keeping me company (and trying to head down to the grass). This year I will be able to bring my new hobby of needlework with me and I am sure it will make things even more enjoyable. Once again, I vow that I will spend more time at the beach, and I hope that I can make that a reality. We shall see . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on another new project. It should be completed today, and I will have photos here to show you tomorrow. It is at the 'in between' phase right now and I don't think I will even show you a hint for the time being. It is simple and fast and easy to make, but something that I wanted to do anyway. I have been receiving some requests for some simpler projects, and I want something that will be very easy even for those new to scroll sawing. So you will have to return to read tomorrow to see it. (Yes - I can be a mean tease.)
> 
> Keith had a thought on my basket that I showed you on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the picture of the basket how I originally created it. I am going to have an alternative "plain" handle that can be routed and contoured a little better included in the pattern. That way people can choose to make it how they like.
> 
> Keith's idea was to take one of the layers toward the bottom. The original - as you see - has the walnut ring to give the basket some additional height. I also liked that it was the same size as the ring below it because it gave somewhat of a 'pedestal' effect to it.
> 
> But Keith's idea would give the basket a more even gradation and contour, and I liked the way it looked like that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazed me how overall different the basket could look with such a slight change. This really excited me.
> 
> I was happy that I had yet to glue the pieces together, and had just had them sitting like that for photography. I do like both versions and plan to show them both in the pattern packet, which will help it appeal to more people. I can't tell which look I prefer. I think they are both attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who had asked me to keep you posted, I have still been working on my embroidery. I try to get an hour or so each evening, although some nights I am just too involved in other things, or too tired to play with it. But it is coming along, slowly but surely and I already have learned a great deal. The second panel had some Penstemon flowers, which were done in what is called "stumpwork" whereas the pieces are embroidered separately and then attached to the main piece. This gives extra dimension and interest to the design. The dragonfly wings in panel one were stumpwork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panel two also had some Wood Poppies, which were done with a puffed ribbon stitch and had tiny French knot centers. I particularly loved doing the leaves of this flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the beautiful and delicate Erica flowers, which were made by wrapping the silk ribbon over beads. Each of these flowers had tiny French knot anthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the cute little honey bee, with stumpwork wings made of organza ribbon and silk thread wrapped wire. The divisions on the bees wings were made with a pretty iridescent thread and the bee has glass bead eyes. He looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire panel is only about 4" tall. Even though I am just beginning, I am thoroughly enjoying learning these techniques and I do appreciate your words of encouragement regarding it. Overall, it is so far coming out even better than I expected, and it makes a nice presentation when looking at the entire panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is after all related. Flowers, art, drawing, scroll sawing, painting. By learning different techniques and in different media, I do believe it strengthens ones' skills all around. You may look at a flower differently when you embroider it than when you scroll it or paint it, but the more ways you choose to recreate something, the more aware you become of its parts and make up. Observation is the key to recreating things accurately, I believe.
> 
> With that said, I am off to do something completely different. What I am working on now is very simple and very much the other side of the spectrum from these projects that I am showing here. Although I think that it is just as cute. It is so much fun to work in so many directions!
> 
> I wish you all a warm and safe day today. I hope you have time to enjoy the day, no matter what Mother Nature brings your way.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Good morning Sheila. I like both baskets and I guess it would depend on what you were using the basket for, which one you would chose. Or just make both! 
Your embroidery is beautiful. I really like the 3-D effect of this type of embroidery - and you are sure getting to know your flowers! I like that the name of the flower is on the piece. And I agree, the more your diversify your creativity the more creative one becomes!
Enjoy the snow while we enjoy the rain!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Small Changes Can Make a Big Difference*
> 
> I woke up this morning to yet another round of snow. This time, it is accompanied by wind and you can barely see across the road to the river. I would almost call it a 'blizzard'.
> 
> This winter seems particularly brutal for many people, but at least for us here in Nova Scotia, we have had breaks of warmth and even rain in between the winter storms which continue to melt things down to bare pavement. It does keep the piles of snow manageable.
> 
> As usual, I don't mind it really. Growing up in Chicago, we had our share of brutal winters. Nova Scotia is no different, although I must say we have had milder temperatures than most of the northern part of the United States this year. We have had our cold days, but not the brutal cold that so many of you are experiencing. So that is good.
> 
> We lost power briefly the other morning. It was the first time this season I believe that we had that happen. Ironically, at the time it went out, it was calm and actually warmer and sunny out. No threat of storm whatsoever. Perhaps someone tripped the switch accidentally.
> 
> I find myself thinking ahead to the springtime. I like spending time on our small deck with Pancakes sunning himself and keeping me company (and trying to head down to the grass). This year I will be able to bring my new hobby of needlework with me and I am sure it will make things even more enjoyable. Once again, I vow that I will spend more time at the beach, and I hope that I can make that a reality. We shall see . . .
> 
> I spent the day yesterday working on another new project. It should be completed today, and I will have photos here to show you tomorrow. It is at the 'in between' phase right now and I don't think I will even show you a hint for the time being. It is simple and fast and easy to make, but something that I wanted to do anyway. I have been receiving some requests for some simpler projects, and I want something that will be very easy even for those new to scroll sawing. So you will have to return to read tomorrow to see it. (Yes - I can be a mean tease.)
> 
> Keith had a thought on my basket that I showed you on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the picture of the basket how I originally created it. I am going to have an alternative "plain" handle that can be routed and contoured a little better included in the pattern. That way people can choose to make it how they like.
> 
> Keith's idea was to take one of the layers toward the bottom. The original - as you see - has the walnut ring to give the basket some additional height. I also liked that it was the same size as the ring below it because it gave somewhat of a 'pedestal' effect to it.
> 
> But Keith's idea would give the basket a more even gradation and contour, and I liked the way it looked like that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazed me how overall different the basket could look with such a slight change. This really excited me.
> 
> I was happy that I had yet to glue the pieces together, and had just had them sitting like that for photography. I do like both versions and plan to show them both in the pattern packet, which will help it appeal to more people. I can't tell which look I prefer. I think they are both attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who had asked me to keep you posted, I have still been working on my embroidery. I try to get an hour or so each evening, although some nights I am just too involved in other things, or too tired to play with it. But it is coming along, slowly but surely and I already have learned a great deal. The second panel had some Penstemon flowers, which were done in what is called "stumpwork" whereas the pieces are embroidered separately and then attached to the main piece. This gives extra dimension and interest to the design. The dragonfly wings in panel one were stumpwork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panel two also had some Wood Poppies, which were done with a puffed ribbon stitch and had tiny French knot centers. I particularly loved doing the leaves of this flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the beautiful and delicate Erica flowers, which were made by wrapping the silk ribbon over beads. Each of these flowers had tiny French knot anthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the cute little honey bee, with stumpwork wings made of organza ribbon and silk thread wrapped wire. The divisions on the bees wings were made with a pretty iridescent thread and the bee has glass bead eyes. He looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire panel is only about 4" tall. Even though I am just beginning, I am thoroughly enjoying learning these techniques and I do appreciate your words of encouragement regarding it. Overall, it is so far coming out even better than I expected, and it makes a nice presentation when looking at the entire panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is after all related. Flowers, art, drawing, scroll sawing, painting. By learning different techniques and in different media, I do believe it strengthens ones' skills all around. You may look at a flower differently when you embroider it than when you scroll it or paint it, but the more ways you choose to recreate something, the more aware you become of its parts and make up. Observation is the key to recreating things accurately, I believe.
> 
> With that said, I am off to do something completely different. What I am working on now is very simple and very much the other side of the spectrum from these projects that I am showing here. Although I think that it is just as cute. It is so much fun to work in so many directions!
> 
> I wish you all a warm and safe day today. I hope you have time to enjoy the day, no matter what Mother Nature brings your way.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thanks, Anna - I really am like you - it would depend what I am going to use it for as to which style I like best. I do like them both and I will certainly include instructions for both in the same pattern packet.

I am glad you like the embroidery. People have asked me to keep them posted, so I will probably be showing my progress once a week or so. It is a lot of fun and I really enjoy doing all different kinds of things. 

Have a great Sunday, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Adding Some Color to those Dull Winter Days*

Most of you know that I am addicted to color. I love so many different color palettes and combinations that it is hard to pick a favorite. I suppose it depends on what mood I am in, but I love designing using beautiful ranges of colors from soft pastels to colors with great intensity. It is part of the fun of being a designer.

Last week I finished a little candle tray/mat project for the upcoming Easter season. In it I used very soft pastels with just a splash of deep pink to add some contrasting "stitching" to the edge. I love how it came out and I love how the edging sets off the design so nicely.










But over the weekend, I wanted to play with some intense colors. I took a simple idea of marshmallow Bunnies and I added some really intense colors to them and made them into a simple basket. I also added a nice coat of Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over them so they have an amazing sparkle to them. I just loved the results!










I didn't stop at making the basket. I made bunnies in several different sizes and thicknesses so that they could be used for things like magnets, in wreaths or even as little necklace pendants. I really had a lot of fun!










This is a perfect example of how you can take a simple idea and dress it up quickly with color. Everything is just blocked in with color and there is no shading or technique involved. I get many requests for creating simpler projects that even beginners can do and I think this one fills the bill nicely.

When I first began designing, I had created several character baskets such as this as patterns. At the time though, my own woodworking skills were minimal and there were issues with making the pieces hold together properly.

However, I do really like the concept of character baskets and I am ready to give it another try and see how everyone likes them. As always, your comments are welcome.

As you can see in the second photo, there is a little "ginger" bunny nestled in the basket. My next project will have something to do with "gingers" and I think it will be pretty cute. I also plan to sell pre-cut wood kits for these baskets for my painters that don't cut wood. I hope that they will be something that everyone will enjoy.

Today I am going to be writing instructions for my three new projects and we are hoping to get them onto the site by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. Keith has some new designs as well, so we will have a lot of new stuff to show.

It is still snowing here and did so all weekend long. Even thought winter shows little sign of relenting, I can still think ahead to spring with these bright and cheerful designs. They certainly help keep me cheerful on these grey winter days!

I hope you have a great Monday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Adding Some Color to those Dull Winter Days*
> 
> Most of you know that I am addicted to color. I love so many different color palettes and combinations that it is hard to pick a favorite. I suppose it depends on what mood I am in, but I love designing using beautiful ranges of colors from soft pastels to colors with great intensity. It is part of the fun of being a designer.
> 
> Last week I finished a little candle tray/mat project for the upcoming Easter season. In it I used very soft pastels with just a splash of deep pink to add some contrasting "stitching" to the edge. I love how it came out and I love how the edging sets off the design so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But over the weekend, I wanted to play with some intense colors. I took a simple idea of marshmallow Bunnies and I added some really intense colors to them and made them into a simple basket. I also added a nice coat of Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over them so they have an amazing sparkle to them. I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't stop at making the basket. I made bunnies in several different sizes and thicknesses so that they could be used for things like magnets, in wreaths or even as little necklace pendants. I really had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of how you can take a simple idea and dress it up quickly with color. Everything is just blocked in with color and there is no shading or technique involved. I get many requests for creating simpler projects that even beginners can do and I think this one fills the bill nicely.
> 
> When I first began designing, I had created several character baskets such as this as patterns. At the time though, my own woodworking skills were minimal and there were issues with making the pieces hold together properly.
> 
> However, I do really like the concept of character baskets and I am ready to give it another try and see how everyone likes them. As always, your comments are welcome.
> 
> As you can see in the second photo, there is a little "ginger" bunny nestled in the basket. My next project will have something to do with "gingers" and I think it will be pretty cute. I also plan to sell pre-cut wood kits for these baskets for my painters that don't cut wood. I hope that they will be something that everyone will enjoy.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for my three new projects and we are hoping to get them onto the site by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. Keith has some new designs as well, so we will have a lot of new stuff to show.
> 
> It is still snowing here and did so all weekend long. Even thought winter shows little sign of relenting, I can still think ahead to spring with these bright and cheerful designs. They certainly help keep me cheerful on these grey winter days!
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


Marvelous! Yes colors are a great enhancement to anything from very pale to vivid! Even stains and shellacs provide brilliance to wood grain. Thanks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Adding Some Color to those Dull Winter Days*
> 
> Most of you know that I am addicted to color. I love so many different color palettes and combinations that it is hard to pick a favorite. I suppose it depends on what mood I am in, but I love designing using beautiful ranges of colors from soft pastels to colors with great intensity. It is part of the fun of being a designer.
> 
> Last week I finished a little candle tray/mat project for the upcoming Easter season. In it I used very soft pastels with just a splash of deep pink to add some contrasting "stitching" to the edge. I love how it came out and I love how the edging sets off the design so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But over the weekend, I wanted to play with some intense colors. I took a simple idea of marshmallow Bunnies and I added some really intense colors to them and made them into a simple basket. I also added a nice coat of Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over them so they have an amazing sparkle to them. I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't stop at making the basket. I made bunnies in several different sizes and thicknesses so that they could be used for things like magnets, in wreaths or even as little necklace pendants. I really had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of how you can take a simple idea and dress it up quickly with color. Everything is just blocked in with color and there is no shading or technique involved. I get many requests for creating simpler projects that even beginners can do and I think this one fills the bill nicely.
> 
> When I first began designing, I had created several character baskets such as this as patterns. At the time though, my own woodworking skills were minimal and there were issues with making the pieces hold together properly.
> 
> However, I do really like the concept of character baskets and I am ready to give it another try and see how everyone likes them. As always, your comments are welcome.
> 
> As you can see in the second photo, there is a little "ginger" bunny nestled in the basket. My next project will have something to do with "gingers" and I think it will be pretty cute. I also plan to sell pre-cut wood kits for these baskets for my painters that don't cut wood. I hope that they will be something that everyone will enjoy.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for my three new projects and we are hoping to get them onto the site by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. Keith has some new designs as well, so we will have a lot of new stuff to show.
> 
> It is still snowing here and did so all weekend long. Even thought winter shows little sign of relenting, I can still think ahead to spring with these bright and cheerful designs. They certainly help keep me cheerful on these grey winter days!
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


Thanks, Russell! This basket would be incredible done with natural colored "maple" bunnies and maybe throw in a "Chocolate" (walnut) bunny in for good measure! Oiled and sprayed with shellac for a nice, warm lustre. Sooo fun to think of the possibilities! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Adding Some Color to those Dull Winter Days*
> 
> Most of you know that I am addicted to color. I love so many different color palettes and combinations that it is hard to pick a favorite. I suppose it depends on what mood I am in, but I love designing using beautiful ranges of colors from soft pastels to colors with great intensity. It is part of the fun of being a designer.
> 
> Last week I finished a little candle tray/mat project for the upcoming Easter season. In it I used very soft pastels with just a splash of deep pink to add some contrasting "stitching" to the edge. I love how it came out and I love how the edging sets off the design so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But over the weekend, I wanted to play with some intense colors. I took a simple idea of marshmallow Bunnies and I added some really intense colors to them and made them into a simple basket. I also added a nice coat of Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over them so they have an amazing sparkle to them. I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't stop at making the basket. I made bunnies in several different sizes and thicknesses so that they could be used for things like magnets, in wreaths or even as little necklace pendants. I really had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of how you can take a simple idea and dress it up quickly with color. Everything is just blocked in with color and there is no shading or technique involved. I get many requests for creating simpler projects that even beginners can do and I think this one fills the bill nicely.
> 
> When I first began designing, I had created several character baskets such as this as patterns. At the time though, my own woodworking skills were minimal and there were issues with making the pieces hold together properly.
> 
> However, I do really like the concept of character baskets and I am ready to give it another try and see how everyone likes them. As always, your comments are welcome.
> 
> As you can see in the second photo, there is a little "ginger" bunny nestled in the basket. My next project will have something to do with "gingers" and I think it will be pretty cute. I also plan to sell pre-cut wood kits for these baskets for my painters that don't cut wood. I hope that they will be something that everyone will enjoy.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for my three new projects and we are hoping to get them onto the site by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. Keith has some new designs as well, so we will have a lot of new stuff to show.
> 
> It is still snowing here and did so all weekend long. Even thought winter shows little sign of relenting, I can still think ahead to spring with these bright and cheerful designs. They certainly help keep me cheerful on these grey winter days!
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


Any child would love to fill that basket with Easter goodies. The colours are very vibrant and lovely. Such a simple idea and very effective. Love it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Adding Some Color to those Dull Winter Days*
> 
> Most of you know that I am addicted to color. I love so many different color palettes and combinations that it is hard to pick a favorite. I suppose it depends on what mood I am in, but I love designing using beautiful ranges of colors from soft pastels to colors with great intensity. It is part of the fun of being a designer.
> 
> Last week I finished a little candle tray/mat project for the upcoming Easter season. In it I used very soft pastels with just a splash of deep pink to add some contrasting "stitching" to the edge. I love how it came out and I love how the edging sets off the design so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But over the weekend, I wanted to play with some intense colors. I took a simple idea of marshmallow Bunnies and I added some really intense colors to them and made them into a simple basket. I also added a nice coat of Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over them so they have an amazing sparkle to them. I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't stop at making the basket. I made bunnies in several different sizes and thicknesses so that they could be used for things like magnets, in wreaths or even as little necklace pendants. I really had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of how you can take a simple idea and dress it up quickly with color. Everything is just blocked in with color and there is no shading or technique involved. I get many requests for creating simpler projects that even beginners can do and I think this one fills the bill nicely.
> 
> When I first began designing, I had created several character baskets such as this as patterns. At the time though, my own woodworking skills were minimal and there were issues with making the pieces hold together properly.
> 
> However, I do really like the concept of character baskets and I am ready to give it another try and see how everyone likes them. As always, your comments are welcome.
> 
> As you can see in the second photo, there is a little "ginger" bunny nestled in the basket. My next project will have something to do with "gingers" and I think it will be pretty cute. I also plan to sell pre-cut wood kits for these baskets for my painters that don't cut wood. I hope that they will be something that everyone will enjoy.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for my three new projects and we are hoping to get them onto the site by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. Keith has some new designs as well, so we will have a lot of new stuff to show.
> 
> It is still snowing here and did so all weekend long. Even thought winter shows little sign of relenting, I can still think ahead to spring with these bright and cheerful designs. They certainly help keep me cheerful on these grey winter days!
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


Thank you very much Anna! I am glad you like it. The colors are amazing in person with lots of possibilities. I am thinking of making one in the chalky paint too just to see how it looks. 

Hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Adding Some Color to those Dull Winter Days*
> 
> Most of you know that I am addicted to color. I love so many different color palettes and combinations that it is hard to pick a favorite. I suppose it depends on what mood I am in, but I love designing using beautiful ranges of colors from soft pastels to colors with great intensity. It is part of the fun of being a designer.
> 
> Last week I finished a little candle tray/mat project for the upcoming Easter season. In it I used very soft pastels with just a splash of deep pink to add some contrasting "stitching" to the edge. I love how it came out and I love how the edging sets off the design so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But over the weekend, I wanted to play with some intense colors. I took a simple idea of marshmallow Bunnies and I added some really intense colors to them and made them into a simple basket. I also added a nice coat of Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over them so they have an amazing sparkle to them. I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't stop at making the basket. I made bunnies in several different sizes and thicknesses so that they could be used for things like magnets, in wreaths or even as little necklace pendants. I really had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of how you can take a simple idea and dress it up quickly with color. Everything is just blocked in with color and there is no shading or technique involved. I get many requests for creating simpler projects that even beginners can do and I think this one fills the bill nicely.
> 
> When I first began designing, I had created several character baskets such as this as patterns. At the time though, my own woodworking skills were minimal and there were issues with making the pieces hold together properly.
> 
> However, I do really like the concept of character baskets and I am ready to give it another try and see how everyone likes them. As always, your comments are welcome.
> 
> As you can see in the second photo, there is a little "ginger" bunny nestled in the basket. My next project will have something to do with "gingers" and I think it will be pretty cute. I also plan to sell pre-cut wood kits for these baskets for my painters that don't cut wood. I hope that they will be something that everyone will enjoy.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing instructions for my three new projects and we are hoping to get them onto the site by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. Keith has some new designs as well, so we will have a lot of new stuff to show.
> 
> It is still snowing here and did so all weekend long. Even thought winter shows little sign of relenting, I can still think ahead to spring with these bright and cheerful designs. They certainly help keep me cheerful on these grey winter days!
> 
> I hope you have a great Monday!


Oh yes, the Easter Bunny will be bringing me some dark M&M's…........I hope… Gr8 looking basket, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience*

Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.

I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.

I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.

Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.

But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.

It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.

My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.

One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.

It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.

So many things to consider . . .

Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )

As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.










It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.

"Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace

I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.
> 
> I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.
> 
> I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.
> 
> Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.
> 
> But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.
> 
> It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.
> 
> My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.
> 
> One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.
> 
> It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.
> 
> So many things to consider . . .
> 
> Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )
> 
> As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.
> 
> "Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Well good morning. YES one reason I purchase most, if not all, of my patterns from you guys is that you offer free PDF shipping. At times when I found an interesting paper pattern and then see $6 to $8 for S&H I will say NO! Plus when I get you PDF pattern packet it is ready to store on my computer. No scanning and other editing involved.

Thanks for thinking of un in this way.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.
> 
> I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.
> 
> I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.
> 
> Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.
> 
> But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.
> 
> It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.
> 
> My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.
> 
> One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.
> 
> It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.
> 
> So many things to consider . . .
> 
> Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )
> 
> As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.
> 
> "Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you Jerrell! We do try to be fair and make it as inexpensive and easy for our customers to buy our products. I am glad that you appreciate us! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.
> 
> I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.
> 
> I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.
> 
> Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.
> 
> But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.
> 
> It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.
> 
> My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.
> 
> One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.
> 
> It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.
> 
> So many things to consider . . .
> 
> Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )
> 
> As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.
> 
> "Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I'm with Jerrells. I like getting the patterns in PDF form and can store them in my computer for when I get around to making the project. Postage and shipping within Canada is very expensive and the US is getting up there too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.
> 
> I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.
> 
> I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.
> 
> Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.
> 
> But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.
> 
> It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.
> 
> My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.
> 
> One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.
> 
> It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.
> 
> So many things to consider . . .
> 
> Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )
> 
> As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.
> 
> "Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes, it is pretty sad for both countries. Almost to the point of being unmanageable. Even though there is a large drop in letters due to online emailing, I would think that there would be a rise in number of packages that are sent via post, because of all the online shopping that people are doing. You would think that there would be a more efficient way to handle things. Unfortunately, we have to pass the rate rises on to the customers, or we are not able to stay in business. While most understand, I am sure it angers others.

I hope you have a great day Anna! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.
> 
> I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.
> 
> I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.
> 
> Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.
> 
> But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.
> 
> It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.
> 
> My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.
> 
> One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.
> 
> It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.
> 
> So many things to consider . . .
> 
> Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )
> 
> As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.
> 
> "Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Very colorful, like Easter is supposed to be.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Today I find myself looking for some interesting things to post about. Once again I find myself in the 'writing phase' of designing and I fear that there is not much exciting news to tell. There are many exciting thoughts floating around in my head though, so I am still enthusiastic and excited, but I don't think there is much that I have to show you at this point.
> 
> I was thrilled at the positive response that I had from yesterday's post. So many of you liked the new baskets that I have been working on! I have many other ideas for baskets - some focusing on scroll work and others focused on painting. I think that baskets and boxes are always popular because they are also functional items. It seems that everyone really likes that.
> 
> I am taking my time and thinking through the possibility of offering kits for the character baskets (such as the marshmallow bunny basket that I showed yesterday.) My one issue with that is the horrific cost of shipping. It is astounding how much the cost of postage has risen in just the past few years and it is certainly a consideration when shipping actual products.
> 
> Fortunately for us, about 95% of our sales are from patterns that we offer in PDF format. I think everyone likes the thought of that, as not only do the customers not incur shipping fees, but they receive their patterns almost instantaneously. It is certainly wonderful considering that we have customers all over the world. Many mornings I wake up to orders from Australia or Europe or other countries and I am happy that I am able to email their orders to them immediately. So are they and I believe that it really helps our business.
> 
> But offering wood pieces is another story altogether. We need to be ever so careful when pricing these pieces so that we cover ourselves with the shipping fees. That isn't always easy to do, as they seem to be continually changing and rising. Since our site has over 500 products, it would be very confusing and difficult for us to try to have two different pricing structures (one for paper patterns and the other for wood pieces and kits) so we try to build some of the shipping cost into the price of the wood items that we sell. While this may initially look like we are charging a bit more for the pieces, it insures us that we are covered when the general shipping fees are applied.
> 
> It isn't a perfect science though, and sometimes we don't quite make up the differences. It takes practice and 'tweaking' and we find that as we do this more and more, we are getting closer to being spot on with things. The bottom line is that we always try to be fair to our customers. We don't make any money from shipping costs and that is the way we want to keep it.
> 
> My friend used to tease me about the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees that I charge. He used to insist that "handling" fees were a farce and a way to make an extra buck or two on an order. But when I came to Canada nearly ten years ago, he generously offered to ship my USA orders for me, as it was easier for him to do so than for me to do so from here, as I wasn't really settled. It didn't take him long to realize that those "handling" fees didn't nearly cover the cost of things like envelopes and packaging, tape and fuel to drive to post the items. Not to mention the time involved to do all of this. It added up much quicker than one realizes, and many times it didn't even begin to cover the actual costs.
> 
> One of the basic building blocks of running your own business is figuring out what to charge for things. The bottom line is that if you lose money on something, you can't do it and expect your business to be successful. However, you still need to be fair in your charges and (for me anyway) I prefer to make money on my designs, not on my shipping charges. That is just the way I am.
> 
> It's a fine line we walk with figuring out shipping. As I offer more items as kits, it is becoming a larger part of our business. I am and will be trying my best to make it fair and accurate for everyone though, as I realize that no everyone has the ability to cut their own wood. In looking at other wood suppliers that many painters use, we are still offering our pieces at a fair price, including the shipping.
> 
> So many things to consider . . .
> 
> Today, as I stated, I will be writing instructions. Keith also has a few new patterns that he will be introducing for the next update. We hope to update the site and get the new patterns there by Thursday, and we will be sending a newsletter out to announce the new products as well. (If you haven't already done so and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Mailing List )
> 
> As soon as things are updated, I will be moving ahead to new designs. I had a hint of what is to come in yesterday's photo. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to be patient with myself. The new thoughts just come too quickly. When these ideas are screaming to be implemented, it is at times hard for me to complete what I have already begun. But it is my responsibility to do so, even though I may interrupt the flow. So in the mean time, I keep a note pad by my side so that the new ideas won't get lost in the shuffle of time and today I write and document instructions, so that others my enjoy them as well.
> 
> "Everything comes in time to him who knows how to wait . . . there is nothing stronger than these two: patience and time, they will do it all." ― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. We had some sun this morning, but it is already clouding over. We certainly have had our share of snow this year. Part of the experience of winter in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you Roger!  I love the bright spring colors, too!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Appreciating the Present*

It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?

I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.

I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.

I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.

Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.

I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.

I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.

As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.

I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.

Happy Wednesday.

*Today's Featured Product*










_SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


Hump day already. Wow, time goes fast. You have many words of wisdom. Keith's "Gone Fishing" plaque is very crisp and clean. You both produce very high quality projects. Eye candy everyday. Thnx


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


*Thank you so very much* for a very pleasant mini-sermon on enjoying the days as they come! I and many others can benefit for your wonderful attitude. But, now at 73 I still rejoice in the remembrances of the absolutely wonderful educational times I experienced during the summers of 1947-1956 at my grandmother's, aunt's and cousin's home in south Mississippi. Scouting, outdoors activities, etc. certainly gave me a better outlook on the life ahead for me. Yes, I try not to complain about the current weather conditions to anyone, but I do prefer late spring, Summer, and early fall months because of the heat. Here's hoping you finish your tutorials on your most recent projects today as you hope.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


Thank you Roger and also Russell. I don't mean to 'preach' really. On days like today when my head is filled with steps and construction of projects, I find my thoughts wandering and sometimes I become more reflective. It is sad that so many people seem to be so unhappy with their present. I feel that they are missing all the good things that are right in front of them. There are certainly days when I wish the weather were better, or that things were different, but I do feel that in order to be happy in this life, you need to learn to play the hand that is dealt to you and find the positive things in it. Otherwise you will live a life of longing or regret and miss all the joys you actually were handed.

I wish you both a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


unlike many 
that rely on 'learned'
weather forecasters
(it takes 7 years of college to be one)

i use a simple time proven method
(call me old fashioned)

i look out the window every morning
like right now
the sun just came up

beautiful
and i am alive 
some drifting clouds
might rain later
might not
might snow later
might not

guess i'll have some coffee
and get on with today

might happen
might not

still a blessing
either way


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


I'm like you David. I look out and take what is given. Happy to be here. I agree with most of your points except the coffee. For me, that is a definite. 

I have learned to like just about any type of day. If I don't, I do something that will change it. Kind of a simple approach but it works for me.

Have a good one!

Sheila


----------



## NH_Hermit

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


I agree. Everyday I wake up on the sunny side of the grass is a good day.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


I like the way you think on this Sheila, and although I catch myself complaining about today at times, I do agree with you. Makes a girl stop and think. Lol!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


The sun is highlighting the snow covered mountains this morning, and the forcast is for more snow and 
colder weather. That should mean a few more days of good cross country skiing before it melts off again.
Hope it lasts through the weekend cause I will be working for another 5 weeks until the guy am replacing
gets over his heart valve replacement. By then spring might be here and I can go back to playing in the
shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciating the Present*
> 
> It appears that we have another layer of snow this morning. Winter surely seems to be having its fun with us all, doesn't it?
> 
> I have read so many complaints about the weather these past several weeks and I can't help to think back to a few months ago when instead of complaining about the cold and snow, people were unhappy with the heat. Go figure.
> 
> I find that complaining about the weather is a waste of time and space. After all, no matter what is sent our way we really don't have a choice but to endure it and wait for something more to our liking to come our way. Eventually it will and we just need to take the time to be aware of our surroundings and enjoy whatever the day brings. It isn't really that difficult I would think.
> 
> I find myself getting a bit restless as well. Like my kitty Pancakes, I enjoy having my lunch on our small deck out in the sunshine. Lately he has once again taken to hovering near the door as one enters or leaves, as he wants to see what is going on out there. We let him out the other day, if only for a few minutes to see how he would react. At the time, there was quite a breeze blowing and new snow was falling. He cautiously ventured down the snowy steps to the base of the pine tree below and looked for some type of greenery to munch on. But the wind soon kicked up and he quickly darted up the stairs back into the safety of the house.
> 
> Whenever I catch myself thinking of days to come, I try to remind myself that there is so much right here in front of me now. There is much to do and the days just seem pass so quickly. I am afraid if I keep longing for tomorrow to come, I will miss the joy that today will bring. And with a blink of my eye it will be gone.
> 
> I've noticed that people seem to spend a lot of time either looking ahead or looking back. I find that they are either looking ahead to better days to come or looking back at how things used to be. Usually when reminiscing, they express how they long for those days, and didn't appreciate them for what they were. But I wonder what is stopping them from making today a remarkable day that they will one day remember with the same fondness. Sometimes the best things are right here in front of us. We only need to stop and take note.
> 
> I have another full day planned today. I am in the midst of writing the three pattern packets for my new projects that we are adding to our site - hopefully by tomorrow. Once I get going, I actually do enjoy the teaching aspect of writing packets and the task is not a hardship. I think of all those that will enjoy making these things and it makes me happy to be able to do what I do. It brings some good feelings.
> 
> As I get older, I find that I am learning to take each day for what it is, and enjoy it to the fullest. While I may prefer one day/time/season over another, I don't want to waste the present day by longing for what may be or what has been. I don't think it is wrong to look forward to something, but I don't want to lose site of what is here and now in the process of things. I have seen others do so and I have done it myself and I find myself wishing I would have paid more attention to the present instead of focusing on the past or future. I look at each new day as a blank slate to make of it what I wish. It is somewhat empowering to think that I have that kind of control. I like that.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. We are half way through another week and as time marches on, each day brings us closer to the warm days of spring and summer. While we may long for these days to pass quickly, I hope we appreciate each passing day for the good things they bring. For if we are constantly focusing elsewhere, surely we will miss them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SLDK196 - Self-Framing Gone Fishing Plaque by Keith Fenton


Thank you all so much! I know that I don't always have something new and exciting to show you every day, and it is days such as this that I just kind of 'think' and write what comes to mind. I am happy that you all appreciate my thoughts and I am also happy to see that so many of you - my creative friends - also appreciate what each day brings us. There is an entire world out there for us, just for the taking. But we won't enjoy it if we choose to sulk about things we cannot change. I am glad that you also see my point and enjoy your days as well.

Creative people are the BEST! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up the New Patterns for the Site Update*

Today's post will be quick like yesterday's. I have been feverishly working on getting my new pattern packets ready for the site update (well - maybe not feverishly, but hard anyway!) I finished my little Easter egg tray pattern yesterday and it took most of the day to create the packet. It took longer than normal because not only did I have the painting instructions to do, but also the sewing instructions for the Roc-Lon fabric option. I couldn't help thinking that perhaps Keith is right (you know how it pains me to say that!) and I do make extra work for myself! But hey - I still like doing things with several different options so I don't see things changing anytime soon! It's all fun!

We are almost ready for our site update though, and I am finishing up the patterns for both the layered woven basket and the "Marshmallow" bunny basket today. Everything should be up there by tonight and I will try to get a newsletter out by either later tonight or tomorrow.

Keith has some awesome new word art signs that he is adding to the site as well. They are pictured below:










I think they are awesome! They can be made as stand up pieces (on a base, as shown) or hung on a wall. We will be selling the patterns not only individually, but also as a set. I think they are really nice and I hope everyone likes them.

With that said, I had better get to it! If you want to receive our newsletter, please feel free to join our Mailing List. I send out about two newsletters per month and I don't share your information with anyone. I often have people ask me when new patterns will be available and the newsletter is definitely the best way to see all the new things that both Keith and I create.

I hope you all have a great day today! Keith is heading for Bernie's shop for the day and I am going to go over there and meet them for dinner with Keith's mom and auntie. It should be a nice visit, and hopefully the patterns will be done by then! 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the New Patterns for the Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be quick like yesterday's. I have been feverishly working on getting my new pattern packets ready for the site update (well - maybe not feverishly, but hard anyway!) I finished my little Easter egg tray pattern yesterday and it took most of the day to create the packet. It took longer than normal because not only did I have the painting instructions to do, but also the sewing instructions for the Roc-Lon fabric option. I couldn't help thinking that perhaps Keith is right (you know how it pains me to say that!) and I do make extra work for myself! But hey - I still like doing things with several different options so I don't see things changing anytime soon! It's all fun!
> 
> We are almost ready for our site update though, and I am finishing up the patterns for both the layered woven basket and the "Marshmallow" bunny basket today. Everything should be up there by tonight and I will try to get a newsletter out by either later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has some awesome new word art signs that he is adding to the site as well. They are pictured below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are awesome! They can be made as stand up pieces (on a base, as shown) or hung on a wall. We will be selling the patterns not only individually, but also as a set. I think they are really nice and I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it! If you want to receive our newsletter, please feel free to join our Mailing List. I send out about two newsletters per month and I don't share your information with anyone. I often have people ask me when new patterns will be available and the newsletter is definitely the best way to see all the new things that both Keith and I create.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Keith is heading for Bernie's shop for the day and I am going to go over there and meet them for dinner with Keith's mom and auntie. It should be a nice visit, and hopefully the patterns will be done by then!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


3 very wise words to live by. Super nice, the way you did them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the New Patterns for the Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be quick like yesterday's. I have been feverishly working on getting my new pattern packets ready for the site update (well - maybe not feverishly, but hard anyway!) I finished my little Easter egg tray pattern yesterday and it took most of the day to create the packet. It took longer than normal because not only did I have the painting instructions to do, but also the sewing instructions for the Roc-Lon fabric option. I couldn't help thinking that perhaps Keith is right (you know how it pains me to say that!) and I do make extra work for myself! But hey - I still like doing things with several different options so I don't see things changing anytime soon! It's all fun!
> 
> We are almost ready for our site update though, and I am finishing up the patterns for both the layered woven basket and the "Marshmallow" bunny basket today. Everything should be up there by tonight and I will try to get a newsletter out by either later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has some awesome new word art signs that he is adding to the site as well. They are pictured below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are awesome! They can be made as stand up pieces (on a base, as shown) or hung on a wall. We will be selling the patterns not only individually, but also as a set. I think they are really nice and I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it! If you want to receive our newsletter, please feel free to join our Mailing List. I send out about two newsletters per month and I don't share your information with anyone. I often have people ask me when new patterns will be available and the newsletter is definitely the best way to see all the new things that both Keith and I create.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Keith is heading for Bernie's shop for the day and I am going to go over there and meet them for dinner with Keith's mom and auntie. It should be a nice visit, and hopefully the patterns will be done by then!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Thank you Roger! Keith loves doing the word art! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the New Patterns for the Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be quick like yesterday's. I have been feverishly working on getting my new pattern packets ready for the site update (well - maybe not feverishly, but hard anyway!) I finished my little Easter egg tray pattern yesterday and it took most of the day to create the packet. It took longer than normal because not only did I have the painting instructions to do, but also the sewing instructions for the Roc-Lon fabric option. I couldn't help thinking that perhaps Keith is right (you know how it pains me to say that!) and I do make extra work for myself! But hey - I still like doing things with several different options so I don't see things changing anytime soon! It's all fun!
> 
> We are almost ready for our site update though, and I am finishing up the patterns for both the layered woven basket and the "Marshmallow" bunny basket today. Everything should be up there by tonight and I will try to get a newsletter out by either later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has some awesome new word art signs that he is adding to the site as well. They are pictured below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are awesome! They can be made as stand up pieces (on a base, as shown) or hung on a wall. We will be selling the patterns not only individually, but also as a set. I think they are really nice and I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it! If you want to receive our newsletter, please feel free to join our Mailing List. I send out about two newsletters per month and I don't share your information with anyone. I often have people ask me when new patterns will be available and the newsletter is definitely the best way to see all the new things that both Keith and I create.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Keith is heading for Bernie's shop for the day and I am going to go over there and meet them for dinner with Keith's mom and auntie. It should be a nice visit, and hopefully the patterns will be done by then!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I love Keith's word art work and I like that these patterns have a stand option. They will make very nice presents!
Enjoy the day. Sunny and mild here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up the New Patterns for the Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be quick like yesterday's. I have been feverishly working on getting my new pattern packets ready for the site update (well - maybe not feverishly, but hard anyway!) I finished my little Easter egg tray pattern yesterday and it took most of the day to create the packet. It took longer than normal because not only did I have the painting instructions to do, but also the sewing instructions for the Roc-Lon fabric option. I couldn't help thinking that perhaps Keith is right (you know how it pains me to say that!) and I do make extra work for myself! But hey - I still like doing things with several different options so I don't see things changing anytime soon! It's all fun!
> 
> We are almost ready for our site update though, and I am finishing up the patterns for both the layered woven basket and the "Marshmallow" bunny basket today. Everything should be up there by tonight and I will try to get a newsletter out by either later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has some awesome new word art signs that he is adding to the site as well. They are pictured below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are awesome! They can be made as stand up pieces (on a base, as shown) or hung on a wall. We will be selling the patterns not only individually, but also as a set. I think they are really nice and I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it! If you want to receive our newsletter, please feel free to join our Mailing List. I send out about two newsletters per month and I don't share your information with anyone. I often have people ask me when new patterns will be available and the newsletter is definitely the best way to see all the new things that both Keith and I create.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today! Keith is heading for Bernie's shop for the day and I am going to go over there and meet them for dinner with Keith's mom and auntie. It should be a nice visit, and hopefully the patterns will be done by then!
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Thank you so much Anna! We also liked the ideas of standing these plaques up as an option. Hanging on a wall is such a commitment!  This way it is easier to switch things up.

We had a beautiful and sunny day here! Even I am getting 'spring fever'!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns Posted*

Once again, I need to just do a quick blog today. I have been working on my computer all morning and it is already getting late. Today's work will include typing up and sending out a newsletter announcing our new patterns and kits that are going to be available on the site. I spent the early part of yesterday finishing up writing my pattern packets, and then I spent the afternoon and evening at our good friend's house for a nice, relaxing dinner.

I have mentioned Ellen and Bernie many times here in the blog. I refer to them as my "Canadian Parents", as they have pretty much adopted me from the time I met them nearly ten years ago when I came to this country. Bernie immediately offered to 'share' his shop with me and handed me a key soon after we met. We do all of our major shop work, such as dressing, planing and major sanding of the wood at his shop. By the time we bring it here to our little place, it is ready to cut and only needs a finish sand when we are done with our projects. It is very helpful for us.

Even though I moved from Digby five years ago, we have remained good friends and I try to see them as often as I can. Bernie is in his 80's now, and we have noticed him really slowing down in the past year or so. Both Keith and I want to really appreciate the time we have with him, and I am grateful for all he has taught me.

His wife Ellen loves to entertain and we were invited along with Keith's mom and his visiting auntie for a nice dinner last night. It was just wonderful, as always and we feasted on baked ham with all of the trimmings. Afterward we visited for a bit and I thoroughly enjoyed our time together.

But today we are back at work and with all the new items we added, we need to put out a newsletter to let our customers know. We have been looking into formatting our newsletter differently so that it appears the same to our customers no matter which browser they are using. There is a learning curve of course and I will be happy to get it out today, and then I can move ahead to new things.

I am going to give a quick review of our new items here for those who don't subscribe. The new items added are as follows:










SLD450 - Layered Springtime Bunny Basket










"SLD451 - "Marshmallow Bunny Basket Pattern

This basket is also available as a KIT with pre-cut pieces for the painters:

SLDPK110 - Bunny Basket Wood Kit










PWF03 - Easter Egg Candle Tray or Mat Pattern










SLDK361 Dream, Wish, Magic Stand Up or Hanging Plaque Pattern

You can also purchase the Dream, Wish and Magic plaques separately (They are available on the home page of our site as individual products.)

I think it is a nice assortment of new things. As always, we are working on more things every day.

I am going to be spending the weekend cutting some wood orders that I have received. I like providing surfaces for those who don't cut wood, as it keeps me at the saw a little longer. I remember when I painted and didn't have the skill or ability to cut my own pieces and it was very frustrating. I am happy that people are coming to me for this service and I try to do it as efficiently and cost-effective as possible. What I can't do, I send to my friend Leldon, who also enjoys making special orders. It seems like it is a win/win for everyone.

We also received a nice sized order from the Artist's Club for my ""SP212 Springtime Bunny Painting Pattern Kits"":http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP212










Even though I missed the cutoff for the catalog last year when I designed these, they liked them enough to carry them this year. I was really happy about that. I will be selling the kits through them as well as on my own site. They are fun to cut and there are numerous ways to paint the ten cute bunnies for the spring and summer seasons.

So all in all I am very busy. Business is doing well and we are both happy and keeping out of trouble.

Thank you all for making our business such a success. We love being able to do what we love!

Have a wonderful Friday and if you are on our Mailing List, watch for your newsletter later on today.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Posted*
> 
> Once again, I need to just do a quick blog today. I have been working on my computer all morning and it is already getting late. Today's work will include typing up and sending out a newsletter announcing our new patterns and kits that are going to be available on the site. I spent the early part of yesterday finishing up writing my pattern packets, and then I spent the afternoon and evening at our good friend's house for a nice, relaxing dinner.
> 
> I have mentioned Ellen and Bernie many times here in the blog. I refer to them as my "Canadian Parents", as they have pretty much adopted me from the time I met them nearly ten years ago when I came to this country. Bernie immediately offered to 'share' his shop with me and handed me a key soon after we met. We do all of our major shop work, such as dressing, planing and major sanding of the wood at his shop. By the time we bring it here to our little place, it is ready to cut and only needs a finish sand when we are done with our projects. It is very helpful for us.
> 
> Even though I moved from Digby five years ago, we have remained good friends and I try to see them as often as I can. Bernie is in his 80's now, and we have noticed him really slowing down in the past year or so. Both Keith and I want to really appreciate the time we have with him, and I am grateful for all he has taught me.
> 
> His wife Ellen loves to entertain and we were invited along with Keith's mom and his visiting auntie for a nice dinner last night. It was just wonderful, as always and we feasted on baked ham with all of the trimmings. Afterward we visited for a bit and I thoroughly enjoyed our time together.
> 
> But today we are back at work and with all the new items we added, we need to put out a newsletter to let our customers know. We have been looking into formatting our newsletter differently so that it appears the same to our customers no matter which browser they are using. There is a learning curve of course and I will be happy to get it out today, and then I can move ahead to new things.
> 
> I am going to give a quick review of our new items here for those who don't subscribe. The new items added are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD450 - Layered Springtime Bunny Basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLD451 - "Marshmallow Bunny Basket Pattern
> 
> This basket is also available as a KIT with pre-cut pieces for the painters:
> 
> SLDPK110 - Bunny Basket Wood Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF03 - Easter Egg Candle Tray or Mat Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK361 Dream, Wish, Magic Stand Up or Hanging Plaque Pattern
> 
> You can also purchase the Dream, Wish and Magic plaques separately (They are available on the home page of our site as individual products.)
> 
> I think it is a nice assortment of new things. As always, we are working on more things every day.
> 
> I am going to be spending the weekend cutting some wood orders that I have received. I like providing surfaces for those who don't cut wood, as it keeps me at the saw a little longer. I remember when I painted and didn't have the skill or ability to cut my own pieces and it was very frustrating. I am happy that people are coming to me for this service and I try to do it as efficiently and cost-effective as possible. What I can't do, I send to my friend Leldon, who also enjoys making special orders. It seems like it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> We also received a nice sized order from the Artist's Club for my ""SP212 Springtime Bunny Painting Pattern Kits"":http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I missed the cutoff for the catalog last year when I designed these, they liked them enough to carry them this year. I was really happy about that. I will be selling the kits through them as well as on my own site. They are fun to cut and there are numerous ways to paint the ten cute bunnies for the spring and summer seasons.
> 
> So all in all I am very busy. Business is doing well and we are both happy and keeping out of trouble.
> 
> Thank you all for making our business such a success. We love being able to do what we love!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and if you are on our Mailing List, watch for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Beautiful and colourful spring items! I think the Springtime Bunny Painted bunnies would look great in the garden peeking out among the Spring flowers. A good coat of outdoor varnish would keep them protected agains the elements. And so many uses for the baskets! 
Have a great day Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Posted*
> 
> Once again, I need to just do a quick blog today. I have been working on my computer all morning and it is already getting late. Today's work will include typing up and sending out a newsletter announcing our new patterns and kits that are going to be available on the site. I spent the early part of yesterday finishing up writing my pattern packets, and then I spent the afternoon and evening at our good friend's house for a nice, relaxing dinner.
> 
> I have mentioned Ellen and Bernie many times here in the blog. I refer to them as my "Canadian Parents", as they have pretty much adopted me from the time I met them nearly ten years ago when I came to this country. Bernie immediately offered to 'share' his shop with me and handed me a key soon after we met. We do all of our major shop work, such as dressing, planing and major sanding of the wood at his shop. By the time we bring it here to our little place, it is ready to cut and only needs a finish sand when we are done with our projects. It is very helpful for us.
> 
> Even though I moved from Digby five years ago, we have remained good friends and I try to see them as often as I can. Bernie is in his 80's now, and we have noticed him really slowing down in the past year or so. Both Keith and I want to really appreciate the time we have with him, and I am grateful for all he has taught me.
> 
> His wife Ellen loves to entertain and we were invited along with Keith's mom and his visiting auntie for a nice dinner last night. It was just wonderful, as always and we feasted on baked ham with all of the trimmings. Afterward we visited for a bit and I thoroughly enjoyed our time together.
> 
> But today we are back at work and with all the new items we added, we need to put out a newsletter to let our customers know. We have been looking into formatting our newsletter differently so that it appears the same to our customers no matter which browser they are using. There is a learning curve of course and I will be happy to get it out today, and then I can move ahead to new things.
> 
> I am going to give a quick review of our new items here for those who don't subscribe. The new items added are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD450 - Layered Springtime Bunny Basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLD451 - "Marshmallow Bunny Basket Pattern
> 
> This basket is also available as a KIT with pre-cut pieces for the painters:
> 
> SLDPK110 - Bunny Basket Wood Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF03 - Easter Egg Candle Tray or Mat Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK361 Dream, Wish, Magic Stand Up or Hanging Plaque Pattern
> 
> You can also purchase the Dream, Wish and Magic plaques separately (They are available on the home page of our site as individual products.)
> 
> I think it is a nice assortment of new things. As always, we are working on more things every day.
> 
> I am going to be spending the weekend cutting some wood orders that I have received. I like providing surfaces for those who don't cut wood, as it keeps me at the saw a little longer. I remember when I painted and didn't have the skill or ability to cut my own pieces and it was very frustrating. I am happy that people are coming to me for this service and I try to do it as efficiently and cost-effective as possible. What I can't do, I send to my friend Leldon, who also enjoys making special orders. It seems like it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> We also received a nice sized order from the Artist's Club for my ""SP212 Springtime Bunny Painting Pattern Kits"":http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I missed the cutoff for the catalog last year when I designed these, they liked them enough to carry them this year. I was really happy about that. I will be selling the kits through them as well as on my own site. They are fun to cut and there are numerous ways to paint the ten cute bunnies for the spring and summer seasons.
> 
> So all in all I am very busy. Business is doing well and we are both happy and keeping out of trouble.
> 
> Thank you all for making our business such a success. We love being able to do what we love!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and if you are on our Mailing List, watch for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thank you so much Anna! I like the intense colors as well. Although - the bunnies would even look good in pastels. 

I think that bunnies would be lovely in the garden. I had thought of that as well and I have an idea for a future magazine article that is similar to that.

We had a nice soft thunderstorm last night (thunder and lightning is unusual for our area her, but it reminded me of Chicago!) A sure sign that spring is on its' way! Today is calm and sunny. There are still remnants of snow, but only in the piles that were left from plowing.

I hope you have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Posted*
> 
> Once again, I need to just do a quick blog today. I have been working on my computer all morning and it is already getting late. Today's work will include typing up and sending out a newsletter announcing our new patterns and kits that are going to be available on the site. I spent the early part of yesterday finishing up writing my pattern packets, and then I spent the afternoon and evening at our good friend's house for a nice, relaxing dinner.
> 
> I have mentioned Ellen and Bernie many times here in the blog. I refer to them as my "Canadian Parents", as they have pretty much adopted me from the time I met them nearly ten years ago when I came to this country. Bernie immediately offered to 'share' his shop with me and handed me a key soon after we met. We do all of our major shop work, such as dressing, planing and major sanding of the wood at his shop. By the time we bring it here to our little place, it is ready to cut and only needs a finish sand when we are done with our projects. It is very helpful for us.
> 
> Even though I moved from Digby five years ago, we have remained good friends and I try to see them as often as I can. Bernie is in his 80's now, and we have noticed him really slowing down in the past year or so. Both Keith and I want to really appreciate the time we have with him, and I am grateful for all he has taught me.
> 
> His wife Ellen loves to entertain and we were invited along with Keith's mom and his visiting auntie for a nice dinner last night. It was just wonderful, as always and we feasted on baked ham with all of the trimmings. Afterward we visited for a bit and I thoroughly enjoyed our time together.
> 
> But today we are back at work and with all the new items we added, we need to put out a newsletter to let our customers know. We have been looking into formatting our newsletter differently so that it appears the same to our customers no matter which browser they are using. There is a learning curve of course and I will be happy to get it out today, and then I can move ahead to new things.
> 
> I am going to give a quick review of our new items here for those who don't subscribe. The new items added are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD450 - Layered Springtime Bunny Basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLD451 - "Marshmallow Bunny Basket Pattern
> 
> This basket is also available as a KIT with pre-cut pieces for the painters:
> 
> SLDPK110 - Bunny Basket Wood Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF03 - Easter Egg Candle Tray or Mat Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK361 Dream, Wish, Magic Stand Up or Hanging Plaque Pattern
> 
> You can also purchase the Dream, Wish and Magic plaques separately (They are available on the home page of our site as individual products.)
> 
> I think it is a nice assortment of new things. As always, we are working on more things every day.
> 
> I am going to be spending the weekend cutting some wood orders that I have received. I like providing surfaces for those who don't cut wood, as it keeps me at the saw a little longer. I remember when I painted and didn't have the skill or ability to cut my own pieces and it was very frustrating. I am happy that people are coming to me for this service and I try to do it as efficiently and cost-effective as possible. What I can't do, I send to my friend Leldon, who also enjoys making special orders. It seems like it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> We also received a nice sized order from the Artist's Club for my ""SP212 Springtime Bunny Painting Pattern Kits"":http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I missed the cutoff for the catalog last year when I designed these, they liked them enough to carry them this year. I was really happy about that. I will be selling the kits through them as well as on my own site. They are fun to cut and there are numerous ways to paint the ten cute bunnies for the spring and summer seasons.
> 
> So all in all I am very busy. Business is doing well and we are both happy and keeping out of trouble.
> 
> Thank you all for making our business such a success. We love being able to do what we love!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and if you are on our Mailing List, watch for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Oh yes, spring is in the air, finally.. Your colorful designs always cheer me up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Posted*
> 
> Once again, I need to just do a quick blog today. I have been working on my computer all morning and it is already getting late. Today's work will include typing up and sending out a newsletter announcing our new patterns and kits that are going to be available on the site. I spent the early part of yesterday finishing up writing my pattern packets, and then I spent the afternoon and evening at our good friend's house for a nice, relaxing dinner.
> 
> I have mentioned Ellen and Bernie many times here in the blog. I refer to them as my "Canadian Parents", as they have pretty much adopted me from the time I met them nearly ten years ago when I came to this country. Bernie immediately offered to 'share' his shop with me and handed me a key soon after we met. We do all of our major shop work, such as dressing, planing and major sanding of the wood at his shop. By the time we bring it here to our little place, it is ready to cut and only needs a finish sand when we are done with our projects. It is very helpful for us.
> 
> Even though I moved from Digby five years ago, we have remained good friends and I try to see them as often as I can. Bernie is in his 80's now, and we have noticed him really slowing down in the past year or so. Both Keith and I want to really appreciate the time we have with him, and I am grateful for all he has taught me.
> 
> His wife Ellen loves to entertain and we were invited along with Keith's mom and his visiting auntie for a nice dinner last night. It was just wonderful, as always and we feasted on baked ham with all of the trimmings. Afterward we visited for a bit and I thoroughly enjoyed our time together.
> 
> But today we are back at work and with all the new items we added, we need to put out a newsletter to let our customers know. We have been looking into formatting our newsletter differently so that it appears the same to our customers no matter which browser they are using. There is a learning curve of course and I will be happy to get it out today, and then I can move ahead to new things.
> 
> I am going to give a quick review of our new items here for those who don't subscribe. The new items added are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD450 - Layered Springtime Bunny Basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SLD451 - "Marshmallow Bunny Basket Pattern
> 
> This basket is also available as a KIT with pre-cut pieces for the painters:
> 
> SLDPK110 - Bunny Basket Wood Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWF03 - Easter Egg Candle Tray or Mat Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK361 Dream, Wish, Magic Stand Up or Hanging Plaque Pattern
> 
> You can also purchase the Dream, Wish and Magic plaques separately (They are available on the home page of our site as individual products.)
> 
> I think it is a nice assortment of new things. As always, we are working on more things every day.
> 
> I am going to be spending the weekend cutting some wood orders that I have received. I like providing surfaces for those who don't cut wood, as it keeps me at the saw a little longer. I remember when I painted and didn't have the skill or ability to cut my own pieces and it was very frustrating. I am happy that people are coming to me for this service and I try to do it as efficiently and cost-effective as possible. What I can't do, I send to my friend Leldon, who also enjoys making special orders. It seems like it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> We also received a nice sized order from the Artist's Club for my ""SP212 Springtime Bunny Painting Pattern Kits"":http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I missed the cutoff for the catalog last year when I designed these, they liked them enough to carry them this year. I was really happy about that. I will be selling the kits through them as well as on my own site. They are fun to cut and there are numerous ways to paint the ten cute bunnies for the spring and summer seasons.
> 
> So all in all I am very busy. Business is doing well and we are both happy and keeping out of trouble.
> 
> Thank you all for making our business such a success. We love being able to do what we love!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and if you are on our Mailing List, watch for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Thank you Roger!  Have a wonderful day yourself!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One Good Thing Leads to Another*

I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.

Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.

On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!

I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.

The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.

A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .

I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.




  






Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.

At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.

I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.

I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.

In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!










I can see so many applications for this! 

I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)

To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)

Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.




  






(Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)

As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!

With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.

Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *One Good Thing Leads to Another*
> 
> I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.
> 
> Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.
> 
> On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!
> 
> I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.
> 
> The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.
> 
> A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .
> 
> I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.
> 
> At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.
> 
> I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.
> 
> I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.
> 
> In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see so many applications for this!
> 
> I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)
> 
> To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)
> 
> Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)
> 
> As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!
> 
> With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.
> 
> Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thanks for your very informative blog this morning! Glad you got to enjoy your visit from the in-laws and cooking something special. The reference for the bows is also very helpful. Being of Greek origin how was the chicken marinated? Raw olive oil and lemon or lime juice, oregano, basil etc. removed from the skewers into pitas? I spent a wonderful year in Greece, the far western Peloponnese. near Patras.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Good Thing Leads to Another*
> 
> I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.
> 
> Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.
> 
> On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!
> 
> I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.
> 
> The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.
> 
> A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .
> 
> I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.
> 
> At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.
> 
> I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.
> 
> I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.
> 
> In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see so many applications for this!
> 
> I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)
> 
> To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)
> 
> Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)
> 
> As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!
> 
> With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.
> 
> Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Boy, Russell - you are RIGHT ON with the Chicken Marinade! Olive oil, lemon juice, oregano, GARLIC! It is amazing! I made a rice dish with it that I love, but the others didn't really like. (Luckily I had roasted potatoes as well - just in case!) I pre-cooked the rice and drained it. Clarified some finely chopped onion in olive oil. Added a clove of garlic and some oregano and cooked for a couple of minutes. Added some chopped spinach (I used frozen, but fresh is good too) and then when it was cooked in, add the rice. Juice of half a fresh lemon. About a quarter of a cup of small cubes of feta. Salt and pepper to taste. (You don't even need salt usually because the Feta is salty) and it is also incredible. Keith's family is not 'adventurous' with food, and neither is Keith. Growing up in Chicago, we had access to many different 'authentic' types of food and I believe that is why I like so many different things. I am glad I learned to cook many of them because living here in Nova Scotia, the choices are sure limited. I also make dolmades, pastisio, moussaka, and of course, lamb. We used to visit Greek Town in Chicago frequently and it was a real treat.

I am really excited about the new source as I said. Debbie (the owner) seems like a lovely person and I LOVE doing business with small shops. And her prices are so reasonable.

Thank you for your comments! I am glad you like the food part as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *One Good Thing Leads to Another*
> 
> I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.
> 
> Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.
> 
> On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!
> 
> I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.
> 
> The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.
> 
> A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .
> 
> I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.
> 
> At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.
> 
> I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.
> 
> I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.
> 
> In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see so many applications for this!
> 
> I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)
> 
> To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)
> 
> Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)
> 
> As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!
> 
> With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.
> 
> Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Monday!


The only thing you didn't mention was Baklava for desert.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Good Thing Leads to Another*
> 
> I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.
> 
> Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.
> 
> On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!
> 
> I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.
> 
> The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.
> 
> A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .
> 
> I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.
> 
> At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.
> 
> I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.
> 
> I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.
> 
> In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see so many applications for this!
> 
> I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)
> 
> To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)
> 
> Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)
> 
> As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!
> 
> With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.
> 
> Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I LOVE baklava, but I haven't made it. I have had GOOD baklava and BAD baklava. The bad is too, too sweet! There is really nowhere in the neighborhood to get it here, but sometimes when I go to Halifax I see it and partake. Probably a good thing! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *One Good Thing Leads to Another*
> 
> I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.
> 
> Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.
> 
> On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!
> 
> I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.
> 
> The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.
> 
> A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .
> 
> I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.
> 
> At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.
> 
> I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.
> 
> I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.
> 
> In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see so many applications for this!
> 
> I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)
> 
> To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)
> 
> Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)
> 
> As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!
> 
> With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.
> 
> Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Oh, how well you know me! I've just spent about a half hour browsing through Raven Treasures. I will definitely be ordering some supplies from there! Thanks for sharing. I'm pretty hopeless at making bows and usually get one of my cardmaking buddies to make them for me. This is a perfect solution - and my friend will be so happy!
Winter is having a last hurrah here. It's been snowing for the past two days and my poor snowdrops and crocuses are now buried. It's is beautiful though and makes everything so bright and peaceful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One Good Thing Leads to Another*
> 
> I had a very busy weekend and I took a couple of days off of blogging. It wasn't that I was being lazy, but probably just the opposite - I had so much to do that I wanted to get going early.
> 
> Most of what I kept me busy was probably nothing that I felt was interesting to you all. Keith's auntie is still visiting so on Saturday I had both her and Keith's mom over for a nice dinner and visit. We don't entertain often, and it was nice for me to cook a good meal (Greek style chick breast shish-ka-bob and teriyaki filet mignon shish-ka-bobs with some good trimmings) We also had some wonderful cake that Keith's auntie had made. We had a great evening and even watched a couple of good movies as well. I don't often take time completely off and it was a nice change for me to do so.
> 
> On Sunday, I spent pretty much of the day at the scroll saw cutting some special orders and making up some kits that were ordered and replenishing my stock. I have had several painters order wood from me and I really enjoy being a "woodworker" for the day and cutting pieces for them to paint. One of the reasons that I got involved in scroll sawing in the first place was because I needed to have wood cut for me to paint. My friend Cari and I each got our own scroll saws and we rather blindly learned the basics, using free cut-offs from our local lumber yard. We used to like to show the guys there how we could turn their garbage into something wonderful - before it was fashionable to do so!
> 
> I like to cut pieces for people because I know how difficult it can be to find a good woodcutter. Even if one finds wood that is cut by a laser, the burned edges are rather unattractive. Besides, the laser cutters are very limited in thickness and most suppliers don't offer extras such as routed edges. It is a nice part of my business that is slowly growing and I thoroughly enjoy spending a day or so a week doing this type of work. I take a lot of care in providing the nicest pieces I can for people and so far they all seem very happy.
> 
> The only downfall on providing wood is the shipping costs, but I try to charge only actual shipping and most people do understand that whether they are located in the USA or Canada, the costs are rising and there isn't much around them. Most still seem to think it is worth it for something custom cut and realize that is part of the cost.
> 
> A cool thing happened over the weekend as well that I would like to share with you . . .
> 
> I had an inquiry from a customer who asked me where I purchased my pre-tied little bows that I used for my SLDK445 - 12 Traditional Damask ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I didn't use pre-made bows for my pattern, I tried to locate a source for some. One reason why I like communicating with customers so much is because there are times that I don't realize that something like tying a bow would be a hardship for some of them. Many people have problems with their dexterity due to arthritis or other issues and I was happy that this was brought to my attention because it not only helps me understand things better when I design, but it also helps me find sources that are useful to not only myself, but my customers as well.
> 
> At first when I searched, I found a couple of places on Ebay that had pre-tied small bows. But the selection was very limited and they were located in the Orient, which meant that the delivery time would be rather long and communication would possibly be difficult.
> 
> I turned to Etsy to see what was there. I have had some wonderful experiences with Etsy shops. It seems to me that there is really good communication from the sellers and I find that I am supporting home businesses and entrepreneurs and I have had pretty good luck with both the quality of the items that I have purchased there as well as the service.
> 
> I found this wonderful store called Ravenwood Treasures that had many colors of the perfect sized bows for a very reasonable price. They only charged $3.50 for FIFTY small bows! The cost to ship them was reasonable as well. (I think $2.50 for the first item and .50 with subsequent items). To me - that is a great find! Just think of all the time it would take for you to tie those 50 bows! Not to mention the cramped fingers! She had many colors as well, including a beautiful RED that would be perfectly suitable for these ornaments.
> 
> In addition, I noticed that she offered amazing embossed card stock for note cards. Those of you who read know that I am a sucker for pretty things filled with color - and this card stock just caught my eye. I happened to be in the market for some note cards because I love to send special little "surprises" to many of my friends and customers and I go through quite a lot of them. The stock could be easily used over some plain white note cards, and they have white embossed cards for use over colors as well. (Anna - are you reading??) This Christmas I received the most beautiful note card from Anna here at Lumberjocks, in which she scrolled one of Keith's SLDK233 Filigree Bell Ornaments in card stock and MADE a lovely card! She even used some hot-fix rhinestones to embellish it. It looked AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see so many applications for this!
> 
> I went to order up some of the embossed card stock, and I noticed that Canada wasn't on the list of places that she shipped. I wrote a quick note asking if she would consider doing so and I got a very quick and affirmative response. That is what I LOVE about Etsy merchants. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to reach. I had read the reviews for this shop and every one of the people who wrote was very happy with the service. I feel that hearing from others like this really helps us know we are dealing with a quality seller. My items are going to be shipped right away, and I encourage you to visit this shop. (Tell her I mentioned her here if you do! I want her to know that her great service is very appreciated!)
> 
> To make a long story short, I have some wonderful plans for these cards. I am very thrilled with the service and I will keep you all posted as to what I am going to make with my card stock. (What FUN I am going to have!)
> 
> Today I am going to be setting up and beginning another wholesale wood order for Artist's Club. On Friday we received an order for lots of kits of the little SLD212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now wouldn't some nice little pre-made bows look wonderful on them??)
> 
> As usual - it is all FUN! So many ways to be creative!
> 
> With that all said - it is time for me to start another wonderful week! I have lots of fun things in store, and I can't wait to begin them. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well and I hope that you are beginning to see signs of spring like I am here in Nova Scotia. Before long we will be done with winter. I think even I am ready.
> 
> Have a great day and try to do something fun and creative. You will be amazed at how good it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I just bought an assortment of plain card stock this morning, Anna. I have some great ideas for some scroll sawn patterns using some unusual materials. After seeing your card, I was thinking about it, but after seeing that embossed card stock, I knew I HAD to have some!  You were also the inspiration on this one! Thank you so much for your support and friendship! I hope you enjoy what I will come up with!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Attitudes*

As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.

Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.

The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.

Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .

I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?

I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .

My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.

Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.

I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.

So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .

I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!

On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.

For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.

In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:



















I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.

It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)

But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."

This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.

Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thanks for today's blog, especially the note on Diana's progress. My wife's admonition is "Can't never could do nottin". She'll always find a way to accomplish her mission. And as for your business growing, I'm certainly elated to get the news. Now "Press on with PRIDE!" That's *P*rofessional *R*esults* I*n *D*aily* E*fforts.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Russell! 

Have a good day yourself! I am off to cut mass quantities of bunnies! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Some bright and cheery painting going on there. Always brightens my day


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Diana certainly does good painting and has the talent for it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you, Roger and Erwin! 
Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Congrats to Diana for sticking with it! She has done an awesome job on her paintings. Just proves that your thoughts control your life! I love Russell's wife's saying - so true!
Enjoy your bunny cutting. It's a beautiful day here. Just back from a walk and it is actually warm in the sun. The snow is melting fast. Workshop time is getting closer!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Attitudes*
> 
> As I awoke today, a faint light already began illuminating the early morning sky. At first I was somewhat aggravated at myself, for I have a great deal to accomplish today and I had planned to get an early start. It has been several months since I had daylight when I first arose, but as I looked at the clock and saw that it wasn't as late as I expected, I relaxed. The seasons are changing and spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> Now it is nearly 8 am and daylight is fully upon us. It is a mostly grey and cloudy day, with the sun peeking out from time to time to remind me that it is there. I look across the road and the tall trees that line the river bank are blowing steadily. There are remnants of snow piles here and there, but for the most part the ground is muddy and the grass is a dull grey/green. As a painter, I notice these colors a bit more I think. It's a far cry from the vibrant colors of late spring and summer. The term "murky" comes to mind, as the palette reminds me of pictures you would see of the bottom of a pond.
> 
> The other day when I was out, I thought it would be nice to go for a walk in the woods. This year, Keith and I haven't really taken the time to walk much. We used to walk on the days between our visits to the gym. But things have just been too busy.
> 
> Resolutions . . . resolutions . . .
> 
> I don't like making them because for the most part, I have a hard time sticking with them and as a result, it feels as if I failed at something. But if I don't keep trying then there is no real chance for improvement, is there?
> 
> I think the best solution sometimes is to just get up and do whatever you want to accomplish. While planning is good in some cases, I think in others it can just slow things down and feed into the procrastination process and perhaps delay things until something more fun or interesting comes along. And then the original idea gets lost. So maybe I need to just 'go' instead of 'planning to go' and let the chips fall where they may. We'll see . . .
> 
> My! I am contemplative this morning! I wonder what brings these moods on? Perhaps it is because as I look out on the mess that is typical of early spring, I have a hard time understanding why people enjoy the season so much. I think it is probably because they are looking ahead to summer and all that it brings. While I love the winter and the crisp cold air (yes - I do!) I find the muddy, dull mess of spring to be quite ugly. I think I need to close my eyes to the present, throw myself into work, and look ahead as well.
> 
> Work has been incredibly busy. I find myself feeling a bit anxious these days with so much on my plate. We are going to be working on a large wholesale order for Artist's Club for the next few days, which means that everything else will be somewhat on hold. It would be wonderful to be able to be doing two things at once, but it isn't possible unfortunately.
> 
> I finished up several orders for wood pieces that came in since the update and they all went out the door yesterday. It felt good to send everything off, and I like that part of the business. I am a bit behind in my paperwork though and as our business grows, I am finding that I need to spend more time on that than I have in the past. Since that is one of my least favorite parts of the job, I find myself always putting it off until I have no choice but to do it. I must say that is one of my weakest traits. Sometimes other mention how they admire my wonderful ability to stay organized, but if they saw my pile of papers right now, I think they would realize that I am NOT that person when it comes to that part of life. (NO! I won't show you!) We all have our Achilles' heel and that certainly is mine. But I am getting to the point where I NEED to do things, so if I drop off the computer for a few days, know that I am doing what I should be doing and not ill or gallivanting around or anything. I'll be back. And when I do return then I expect my mood will be much lighter.
> 
> So I really don't have a lot to share with you all today, other than I am perhaps feeling a bit overwhelmed. I enjoy blogging every day, but it is days like today when I feel I am being a boor that I skip every now and then. Perhaps I should have skipped today . . .
> 
> I do have one good piece of news . . . I spoke to my editor yesterday and I got a green light for the new ideas that I alluded to yesterday. I am so thrilled that she liked it and she seemed as excited as I was, and it is going to be fun and wonderful to see these ideas come to be. While I truly loved my past editor, this past year working with Debbie has been absolutely thrilling. She really embraces my new and crazy ideas and encourages me to continue to develop them. And the response from our readers has been very strong and positive. Win/win for everyone!
> 
> On that note, I will close out for today. I did want to share something wonderful with you all though.
> 
> For many years, my friend Diana was someone who had struggled with painting. She always said she admired my painted projects, but insisted that she butchered them when she tried to paint.
> 
> In the past several months, Diana has tried again to do some painting. She joined a page of painters on Facebook and took on painting with a vengeance. Lately, she has shown some of the photos of the paintings she has done and I am thrilled and amazed at her progress. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud and thrilled to see her do so well. I am showing these here to prove my point - attitude is everything.
> 
> It seemed to me that when Diana kept telling everyone that she couldn't paint, she was unable to do so. (Of course not! In her own mind, she already failed!)
> 
> But as soon as she changed her attitude and decided that she was going to at least give it a TRY, wonderful things began to happen. As she tried harder and told herself that she WOULD accomplish this, she DID begin to learn and her skills began to develop. With each small victory came a bit of confidence to take another step further. Soon she found herself tackling more and more projects, each one coming out better than the last. The expectation of failure was soon overcome by the the confidence that the successes brought. And now look at the result. She is enjoying herself and truly is an accomplished "painter."
> 
> This can be a lesson that you embrace for yourself. Not only for painting, but for ANYTHING that you want to do. If you keep telling yourself that you will fail at something, by goodness you probably will! I hope you all look upon Diana as an inspiration as I have, as she is the perfect example of how our attitude can dictate the outcome of just about any situation. We ARE our own destiny, as I have said many times before. We have more power than we will ever realize over our own lives.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe if I take my own advice, I will be wonderful at paperwork yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good morning Anna! I hope spring comes to ALL of us soon. But we are finishing up February and soon it will be on its way. I am really proud of Diana as well. I just feel so happy when I see her paintings and hear how much fun she is having. It really warms my heart! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*BUNNIES!!! *

Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.

My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.

We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.

Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:










I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
 


  






But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.




  






I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!

Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.

Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.

The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.

I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.

Have a fantastic Wednesday!

*Today's Featured Product*




  






SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!! *
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.
> 
> My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.
> 
> We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.
> 
> Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!
> 
> Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.
> 
> The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


That welcome sign, is very welcoming.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!! *
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.
> 
> My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.
> 
> We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.
> 
> Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!
> 
> Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.
> 
> The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


Glad you got such a grand production effort on the wholesale order yesterday. WOW, Keith, that plaque is MAGNIFICENT! Truly outstanding.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!! *
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.
> 
> My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.
> 
> We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.
> 
> Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!
> 
> Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.
> 
> The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


Thank you Roger! That's Keith's design. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!! *
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.
> 
> My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.
> 
> We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.
> 
> Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!
> 
> Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.
> 
> The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


Thanks, Russell! Yes - this was a really amazing piece. It is a nice way to try to do some segmentation. Glad you like it! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!! *
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.
> 
> My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.
> 
> We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.
> 
> Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!
> 
> Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.
> 
> The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


A very productive day! 
The Welcome plaque looks great. I haven't tried segmentation yet. I'll have to add some ideas to my project list. Working on getting my inside projects finished as I have a good feeling that pretty soon I'll be out in the workshop. Judging from the forecast I might get out and get it cleaned up this weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!! *
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderfully productive day. It had been a while since we had to do a large wholesale order, and I must admit that it was actually a lot of fun to do some 'production type' scroll sawing again.
> 
> My SLDP212 Summertime Strokework Bunnies pattern was accepted by Artist's Club for their next catalog and we had to get the kits cut for stocking the warehouse so they would be there waiting by the time the catalog is released. We started out with an order for 150 kits, which means cutting about 1500 pieces.
> 
> We had a good supply of wood, but only enough to make about half the kits. I had ordered more a couple of weeks ago, but because of the goofy weather we are having, the delivery last week was cancelled and they only deliver to our side of the province one day a week. So hopefully it will come today and we can go to Bernie's tomorrow to get it cut and prepped. That's the plan, anyway.
> 
> Nonetheless, the pile looked pretty impressive at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cutting the little bunny silhouettes. There is so much that you can do with them! Not only the Summertime Strokework Bunny pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also offer the "SLDP211 - 10 "MUD Bunnies pattern where they are decorated with Margot's Mud Texture Paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of so many other ways to decorate these fun little pieces as well!
> 
> Even when the weather outside is cold, it is fun to make these bright and cheery projects. It gives us something to look forward to and keeps us thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> Today I will be packaging these pieces, as well as finishing up another wood order for a customer. I have some designs to draw as well and I hope to get started on them.
> 
> The sun is out today, and it is calm and cool out. It is one of those days that looks warmer than it is, but I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. It's the middle of the week already and before you know it, spring will be here.
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK157 Summer Lily Welcome Segmentation by Keith Fenton


That is great news Anna! I know you can't wait to work out there. I think the segmentation may be something that you would like to do over the winter. Cut the pieces when it is warm and maybe shape them with the Dremel when it is cold and you can't go to a shop. Keith and I just put down a sheet and there really isn't much dust from the shaping. Just something to consider.

We are getting light snow here today. I am packaging up kits and some wood orders so I am really busy. And I have a few more ideas that I can't wait to implement as well. It's all good though.

I hope you have a fun day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*So Many Forms of Art!*

Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!

It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?

Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.

As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.

I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.

All this was done before dinner.

In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.

You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.

Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.

Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.

The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.










Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.










The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.



















While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.

After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.

The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.










I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.










I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.

Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"




  






There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/

Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.

I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Outstanding blog and certainly beautiful work! Thanks. This will be sent to a past president and continuing member of the Huntsville, AL Embroider's Guild. She a meticulous artist in her own right. But, your ideas and broad range of WONDERFUL art work really intrigue me. I'm more technically inclined but still appreciate beauty of hand/ needlework. Have a Great Day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thank you Russell! I sometimes worry about posting "non-wood related" blogs here. But as I have said before, I post the blog in lots of places and I really don't want to pick and choose what gets put where. I am glad you see the correlation between the artistry and I hope it is inspiring in other ways to many. To me it is all "art" and I leave it at that.

I hope you followed the link and saw the photographs of the costumes. They just amazed me! Your friend would probably like them as well.

I am really enjoying this part of my artistic journey through this life. Focusing on creative beauty is a welcome diversion to the daily world. I find that my artistic friends are truly the happiest, as they have little time to center on the negative things, and their days are filled exploring and learning and appreciating beauty in so many forms.

It's all how we look at things . . .

Thank you for your comment. As always, I appreciate your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


The embroidery is beautiful! Even though this is a wood working site I think showing creative flexibility is an inspiration to others to create in many different ways. Many of us can't always get to the workshop to do the woodworking so it's great to get inspiration to try other creative outlets which in the end enhance the woodworking!
We are going to have another blast of winter this weekend so tomorrow is the day to get outside and enjoy the sun for a bit. Spring will eventually come to us all !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Hi, Anna:

I once again awoke to several inches of new snow. Winter is certainly still here on this end of the country. But I have lots of things to do this weekend so it doesn't bother me. I hope you have a great weekend as well.

Take care and keep warm, Sheila


----------



## LeTurbo

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Awesome work, Sheila. I particularly appreciate it, because the Pincushion Protea is here in my part of the world in Cape Town, and I can see how well you've captured it. Actually though, it's fynbos, which comes from the Dutch for "fine bush" as a rough translation. I'm blessed to live in the smallest of the world's 6 floral kingdoms, and yet its richest with some 6000 species of fynbos. Even as I write this, small Cape White-eye birds, so similar to your Sunbird but a deep vivid green, with a small white ring around each eye, are cavorting in my bird bath. Life is rich!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


What a small world it is! Thank you for the correction. I was my error, and not Di van Niekerk (the designer and writer of the instruction book.) Can I attribute it to the fact that I probably was only on my first cup of coffee when writing this post?? I am glad you pointed it out to me, as I do want things to be correct.

I am happy that you recognize the flowers. It didn't dawn on me until working on this third panel of the design that the flowers were native to South Africa. At first I was more focused on the process of the embroidery, but now I that I am aware of the cultural lessons that can be learned in addition to the process, I am even more fascinated with the piece.

I plan to continue to give periodic updates as I progress. Please feel free to add any information that I may leave out (or correct me if needed!) as I want to represent these beautiful plants and flowers correctly. 

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


This is outstanding work and definitely not easy. I've watched my mama sew, my grandma too, and my wife and they have never ever put out work like you showed here! I'm impressed!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Many Forms of Art!*
> 
> Just when I thought that my hundreds of little summertime bunnies would bring with them the warmer weather, I awoke this morning to another four inch or so blanket of snow. Perhaps they are 'snow bunnies'!
> 
> It is pretty, though. And the sun is shining brightly and it looks quite clean and beautiful again, so I don't think I really mind. After all, if I DID mind it, would it even matter?
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia during the latter part of February usually means that it will be cold and snowy. Wishing for anything else would be rather ridiculous. I have a friend who lives in Hawaii and he was speaking of the "chilly" night he experienced as he was turning in last evening (70 degrees!) I know he just likes to kid everyone and kind of rub it in, but it just goes to show that things are usually relative.
> 
> As I said before, "it is what it is" and I think complaining about the weather is wasting your energy. I enjoy living in areas that have four seasons and I can see good in all of them - even spring, which is my least favorite of all. If I don't like how it is outside, I find that there is plenty of fun things to do inside. I am never without inspiration, it seems.
> 
> I accomplished all that I set out to do yesterday, and then some! Keith drilled the hang holes in all the little bunnies for our wholesale order, while I cleaned up those that needed sanding with the sander. I also sanded a large order of wood that was a personal order and packaged it up and sent it on its way. When I returned from the post office, I packed and boxed the wood kits and they are ready for pickup and sent on their way to the warehouse today.
> 
> All this was done before dinner.
> 
> In the mean time, I was doing some thinking and came up with not one but TWO really fun and cool ideas for new projects. One is for Halloween and the other is for Christmas. I am so excited about them both because I haven't really seen anything like them before and in my mind at least they are pretty cool.
> 
> You may wonder how I can be thinking about Christmas already, but time is ticking and I would like to offer at least part of these projects to Artist's Club for kits and that means they have to come to be very soon. Besides, I have one more issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine that I need to design for (the August issue is due up next) and then as soon as we get back from New York, the following issue is their big Holiday issue. So perhaps having some snow on the ground isn't a bad thing after all.
> 
> Both projects are going to be exciting for me to work on, but I have to put them on hold for just a short time, as I have to develop my ideas for the August issue within the next few weeks as well as prepare for my classes that I am teaching in New York. In between that, I have some ideas for projects for my own site to sell. There is always a lot happening it seems.
> 
> Since I finished what I set out to do before dinner yesterday, I thought I would reward myself with some embroidery time. I am on panel three of my A Perfect World sampler and last night I was able to nearly finish with it. I only have some stumpwork leaves to do, which I will try to finish tonight. I thought that I would show you the pictures of it now though because I didn't do anything else that warranted pictures throughout the day.
> 
> The panel consists of a darling little Sunbird sitting on a Leucospermum 'pincushion' as they call it. There are also framed by some pretty Fynbos. I am noticing that many of the plants depicted in the sampler are native to South Africa, as the author and artist is from that region. The exotic plants really make a beautiful sampler and I am learning a great deal as I continue on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the Fynbos. They are created using beautiful green silk ribbon. The centers are glass beads wrapped in silk thread and the stems are delicately embroidered also using silk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leucospermum is as I stated, referred to as a 'pincushion'. While I don't think I will be using it as such, it is in all probability referred to in that manner because it is raised and the green base of the plant itself is embroidered over layers of felt, making it very dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I thought this may come out looking sloppy and misdirected, I was very pleased with the results. After the green stem and bulb of the plant was completed, I used beautiful light orange silk ribbon to embroider loose petals. This was really scary for me to do because it needed to look 'random' (a concept that I have trouble grasping) but I am very happy with how it looks.
> 
> After most of the petals were completed, I had to add the cute little stumpwork Sunbird on top. The term "stumpwork" refers to pieces that are embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main work. (I did this on the previous panel with the petals of the Penstemon flowers.) In essence, I hand sewed a tiny little applique of the bird, using a single strand of silk thread throughout. This is why the blended colors look so wonderful. The technique has also been referred to as "Needle Painting" and it is another aspect of embroidery that I will be exploring further on. In fact, it was what got me interested and set me on the path to this work originally.
> 
> The Sunbird is lightly stuffed as it is added to the piece, again adding dimension and realism. When it was completed, I needed to go back and add additional light orange petals that reached over the bird, giving the impression of it 'nesting' in the flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with the panel, but it was midnight when I reached this point. I wanted to start the little stumpwork leaves, but I was getting tired and thought best to wait. Perhaps tonight I will have a go at it. We will see what my day brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get the opportunity to work on this piece a couple of times per week. While ideally in my mind I would like to work on it every evening after dinner, more so than not things seem to come up to fill that time. One promise that I made to myself is that I will not rush things. If I am tired, I refuse to try to work on it. The piece, being a true "sampler" uses many new techniques that I am trying for the first time and I would assimilate it to a university course in embroidery and stumpwork. While I have done crewel embroidery in the past, I have never used many of these advanced techniques and I feel that even though I am on the third of seventeen panels, I have learned a great deal already. If it takes a year to finish, then so be it.
> 
> Embroidery always fascinated me. While we are able to get many things done by machine, this type of work is not possible without the hands of humans. The other day I found a link to an amazing woman who does embroidery for the costumes of movies and television series. The artist's name is Michele Carragher and below is an example of the work that she has done for the HBO series "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful article here that showcases her beautiful work with many more photographs. I was mesmerized by the labor-intensive work and absolutely blown away. You can click on the photo or this link to see how beautiful it is: http://smatterist.com/749/gone-largely-unnoticed-game-thrones-series-now-impossible-take-eyes/
> 
> Art comes in so many forms. There are so many wonderful ways to express ourselves. To me, seeing and learning as many types of creating as possible fills my life with wonder and enjoyment. With so much good to focus on, it is impossible to be unhappy.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this slight deviation.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thank you so much, Erwin. It is all a learning process. I love to learn new things. To me it is just another fun way to create things. Keeps me out of trouble. 

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organizing and Drawing *

Yesterday turned out to be what I would call an 'organizational day'. Besides the normal chores around the house, I cleaned up my computer files and did some planning on the next projects. Our next batch of lumber had arrived at Bernie's, so Keith took the trip to Digby and spent the morning cutting it into 10×10 pieces so we could continue to work on the second half of our kit order this weekend.

I am working on my next magazine articles and projects this weekend, as well as another design or two that I want to get onto the site before we need to leave on our trip to teach in New York in a couple of weeks. Even though the trip seems like it is far off, the time will pass quickly as it always does and before we know it, it will be time to go.

Once again I will keep my post here short, as I have much ahead to do today and there really is not a lot to show you all. I started the line work on my next project, but it isn't really "there" yet so I am not ready to share it with you.

Another 4-5 inches of snow fell since yesterday. While I don't mind it at all, I am hoping that it will be nice by the time we have to travel. I really don't want to drive my car in the winter weather, but we may just have to do that if things continue as they have been. I suppose that time will tell.

I hope you all have a good day today. It is actually very pretty out and I plan to enjoy whatever the day brings. I hope to make a good deal of progress and have more to show you by tomorrow.

Happy Friday to you all!

*Today's Featured Product*




  






SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunnies Candle Tray and Ornament Pattern


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing and Drawing *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be what I would call an 'organizational day'. Besides the normal chores around the house, I cleaned up my computer files and did some planning on the next projects. Our next batch of lumber had arrived at Bernie's, so Keith took the trip to Digby and spent the morning cutting it into 10×10 pieces so we could continue to work on the second half of our kit order this weekend.
> 
> I am working on my next magazine articles and projects this weekend, as well as another design or two that I want to get onto the site before we need to leave on our trip to teach in New York in a couple of weeks. Even though the trip seems like it is far off, the time will pass quickly as it always does and before we know it, it will be time to go.
> 
> Once again I will keep my post here short, as I have much ahead to do today and there really is not a lot to show you all. I started the line work on my next project, but it isn't really "there" yet so I am not ready to share it with you.
> 
> Another 4-5 inches of snow fell since yesterday. While I don't mind it at all, I am hoping that it will be nice by the time we have to travel. I really don't want to drive my car in the winter weather, but we may just have to do that if things continue as they have been. I suppose that time will tell.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is actually very pretty out and I plan to enjoy whatever the day brings. I hope to make a good deal of progress and have more to show you by tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunnies Candle Tray and Ornament Pattern


Egg-squizit!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing and Drawing *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be what I would call an 'organizational day'. Besides the normal chores around the house, I cleaned up my computer files and did some planning on the next projects. Our next batch of lumber had arrived at Bernie's, so Keith took the trip to Digby and spent the morning cutting it into 10×10 pieces so we could continue to work on the second half of our kit order this weekend.
> 
> I am working on my next magazine articles and projects this weekend, as well as another design or two that I want to get onto the site before we need to leave on our trip to teach in New York in a couple of weeks. Even though the trip seems like it is far off, the time will pass quickly as it always does and before we know it, it will be time to go.
> 
> Once again I will keep my post here short, as I have much ahead to do today and there really is not a lot to show you all. I started the line work on my next project, but it isn't really "there" yet so I am not ready to share it with you.
> 
> Another 4-5 inches of snow fell since yesterday. While I don't mind it at all, I am hoping that it will be nice by the time we have to travel. I really don't want to drive my car in the winter weather, but we may just have to do that if things continue as they have been. I suppose that time will tell.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is actually very pretty out and I plan to enjoy whatever the day brings. I hope to make a good deal of progress and have more to show you by tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunnies Candle Tray and Ornament Pattern


Hippius- Hoppitus! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing and Drawing *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be what I would call an 'organizational day'. Besides the normal chores around the house, I cleaned up my computer files and did some planning on the next projects. Our next batch of lumber had arrived at Bernie's, so Keith took the trip to Digby and spent the morning cutting it into 10×10 pieces so we could continue to work on the second half of our kit order this weekend.
> 
> I am working on my next magazine articles and projects this weekend, as well as another design or two that I want to get onto the site before we need to leave on our trip to teach in New York in a couple of weeks. Even though the trip seems like it is far off, the time will pass quickly as it always does and before we know it, it will be time to go.
> 
> Once again I will keep my post here short, as I have much ahead to do today and there really is not a lot to show you all. I started the line work on my next project, but it isn't really "there" yet so I am not ready to share it with you.
> 
> Another 4-5 inches of snow fell since yesterday. While I don't mind it at all, I am hoping that it will be nice by the time we have to travel. I really don't want to drive my car in the winter weather, but we may just have to do that if things continue as they have been. I suppose that time will tell.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is actually very pretty out and I plan to enjoy whatever the day brings. I hope to make a good deal of progress and have more to show you by tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunnies Candle Tray and Ornament Pattern


The colours in the Easter eggs remind us all that Spring IS on the way somewhere beneath all that snow! Today is going to be sunny and mild but we have snow forecast for the weekend so today is the day to get the workshop cleaned up.
Happy bunny cutting!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizing and Drawing *
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be what I would call an 'organizational day'. Besides the normal chores around the house, I cleaned up my computer files and did some planning on the next projects. Our next batch of lumber had arrived at Bernie's, so Keith took the trip to Digby and spent the morning cutting it into 10×10 pieces so we could continue to work on the second half of our kit order this weekend.
> 
> I am working on my next magazine articles and projects this weekend, as well as another design or two that I want to get onto the site before we need to leave on our trip to teach in New York in a couple of weeks. Even though the trip seems like it is far off, the time will pass quickly as it always does and before we know it, it will be time to go.
> 
> Once again I will keep my post here short, as I have much ahead to do today and there really is not a lot to show you all. I started the line work on my next project, but it isn't really "there" yet so I am not ready to share it with you.
> 
> Another 4-5 inches of snow fell since yesterday. While I don't mind it at all, I am hoping that it will be nice by the time we have to travel. I really don't want to drive my car in the winter weather, but we may just have to do that if things continue as they have been. I suppose that time will tell.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. It is actually very pretty out and I plan to enjoy whatever the day brings. I hope to make a good deal of progress and have more to show you by tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunnies Candle Tray and Ornament Pattern


More snow here as well. I am starting to think that in a few weeks we need to travel to the states. I hope it is all done by then! 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Choosing a Direction*

I had a good day yesterday, working on a couple of different things at once. I have several new designs that I have been thinking about and trying to figure out which one to do first is sometimes the most difficult part of the process. 
I find myself going round and round about each one and it finally gets to a point where I realize it and just stop and pick one and jump in and draw. That usually gets things moving in a positive direction.

The designs that I have been thinking about are not particularly difficult. I have noticed that there are many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to gear some new projects to someone who is more of a beginner. I have had many new sawyers tell me that most of my designs are a bit intimidating to them, and it makes me realize that I need to understand that what I may feel is something that is "easy" is really somewhat of a challenge to a new sawyer.

Creating simpler designs causes somewhat of a dilemma in itself for me, as I sometimes feel that when I do create simpler patterns, I am not putting forth my best work. While the practical side of me realizes that isn't really true, there is still the small part deep down inside where I feel that I am holding back something.

Logically though, I know that we have to walk before we can learn to run. My best assimilation of this situation is to that of a math teacher that much teach addition and subtraction prior to more complex formulas.

Besides - I find that my customers LIKE cute and quick projects. While there are many that have a great deal of time on scroll sawing, woodworking and painting, there are an equal number of people that have only a few hours a week to enjoy these hobbies at their leisure. Much like my embroidery that I am doing in my 'spare time.'

So with that said, I am going to proceed with these cute and relatively quick projects for a couple of weeks. I am sure after that I will be ready for something more involved. Another consideration for me personally is that I really need to begin the formal preparations for the classes I am teaching in a couple of weeks at the Saratoga Springs show in New York. While we have the design all picked out and prepped for the classes, we need to assemble the information booklets that we will be providing and do some general organization and planning. On top of that, I have another issue of magazine projects and articles to create and send in before I leave and while I know what I am going to do, implementing them is not something that I want to do last minute.

Finally, I have to spend a couple of days completing the information for my accountant regarding my taxes. I have a new accountant this year, as the previous one made a good mess of things and we have been trying to sort through all the errors that were made over the past several years since August. It seems my former accountant really messed things up and then handily retired without telling me in September. While the errors she made will not cost me additional monies, it is very frustrating to have to clean up the mess. As anyone knows, dealing with the government systems is not fun, and I am dealing with both Canada and USA tax departments. Nothing moves quickly there and since figures for each subsequent year are contingent on the previous years, there was a 'domino effect' of errors that had to be fixed, one at a time and in sequence. I haven't said much about it here because really there is nothing much to say except it was wrong and frustrating. I am grateful that it was nothing that I had done wrong, and the company is taking full responsibility for her errors. Nonetheless, it is an area that I would have liked to have had things done without complication. It does need time and attention on my part - time that I would rather spend doing other things - but hopefully, once things are correct, it will be "easy." I can't wait until we reach that point.

So in any case, here is a quick picture of part of my drawing from yesterday:










It is a cute design that will be available for both scroll sawing and painting. Actually, it is a derivative of a design I created long ago, but never really properly developed. I took my own idea and I redrew things from scratch. I was happy with myself because I could see how much I progressed since 1997 when I first thought of this. I have ways to make this so much EASIER to do, and I think the end result will be even better.

I spent the evening last night finishing up the third panel of my embroidery sampler. I needed to add on the stumpwork (dimensional) leaves at the base of the leucospermum plant. I am pleased with how it came out:










The third panel is fully complete now. I am happy with it:










I even stayed up later than I expected and began the wisteria on panel 4.










I couldn't resist working on the little purple glass beads.

I have a busy day planned today. I am going to test cut part of the above design and go from there. If it works out well, I may cut the entire piece. I am also going to continue drawing and in between that do some more work with my figures and embroidery. I have wanted to bake as well and haven't devoted much time to cooking.

I suppose it is good to have choices. As long as piles get pushed, I feel as if I am making progress. It is a beautifully sunny day out today, albeit cold. I wanted to walk yesterday, but the wind was brutal and biting. Perhaps today.

Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find some fun things to create and enjoy! It's the first day of March, so spring can't be far!

*Today's Featured Product*




  





 
SLDK106 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses by Keith Fenton


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing a Direction*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, working on a couple of different things at once. I have several new designs that I have been thinking about and trying to figure out which one to do first is sometimes the most difficult part of the process.
> I find myself going round and round about each one and it finally gets to a point where I realize it and just stop and pick one and jump in and draw. That usually gets things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> The designs that I have been thinking about are not particularly difficult. I have noticed that there are many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to gear some new projects to someone who is more of a beginner. I have had many new sawyers tell me that most of my designs are a bit intimidating to them, and it makes me realize that I need to understand that what I may feel is something that is "easy" is really somewhat of a challenge to a new sawyer.
> 
> Creating simpler designs causes somewhat of a dilemma in itself for me, as I sometimes feel that when I do create simpler patterns, I am not putting forth my best work. While the practical side of me realizes that isn't really true, there is still the small part deep down inside where I feel that I am holding back something.
> 
> Logically though, I know that we have to walk before we can learn to run. My best assimilation of this situation is to that of a math teacher that much teach addition and subtraction prior to more complex formulas.
> 
> Besides - I find that my customers LIKE cute and quick projects. While there are many that have a great deal of time on scroll sawing, woodworking and painting, there are an equal number of people that have only a few hours a week to enjoy these hobbies at their leisure. Much like my embroidery that I am doing in my 'spare time.'
> 
> So with that said, I am going to proceed with these cute and relatively quick projects for a couple of weeks. I am sure after that I will be ready for something more involved. Another consideration for me personally is that I really need to begin the formal preparations for the classes I am teaching in a couple of weeks at the Saratoga Springs show in New York. While we have the design all picked out and prepped for the classes, we need to assemble the information booklets that we will be providing and do some general organization and planning. On top of that, I have another issue of magazine projects and articles to create and send in before I leave and while I know what I am going to do, implementing them is not something that I want to do last minute.
> 
> Finally, I have to spend a couple of days completing the information for my accountant regarding my taxes. I have a new accountant this year, as the previous one made a good mess of things and we have been trying to sort through all the errors that were made over the past several years since August. It seems my former accountant really messed things up and then handily retired without telling me in September. While the errors she made will not cost me additional monies, it is very frustrating to have to clean up the mess. As anyone knows, dealing with the government systems is not fun, and I am dealing with both Canada and USA tax departments. Nothing moves quickly there and since figures for each subsequent year are contingent on the previous years, there was a 'domino effect' of errors that had to be fixed, one at a time and in sequence. I haven't said much about it here because really there is nothing much to say except it was wrong and frustrating. I am grateful that it was nothing that I had done wrong, and the company is taking full responsibility for her errors. Nonetheless, it is an area that I would have liked to have had things done without complication. It does need time and attention on my part - time that I would rather spend doing other things - but hopefully, once things are correct, it will be "easy." I can't wait until we reach that point.
> 
> So in any case, here is a quick picture of part of my drawing from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cute design that will be available for both scroll sawing and painting. Actually, it is a derivative of a design I created long ago, but never really properly developed. I took my own idea and I redrew things from scratch. I was happy with myself because I could see how much I progressed since 1997 when I first thought of this. I have ways to make this so much EASIER to do, and I think the end result will be even better.
> 
> I spent the evening last night finishing up the third panel of my embroidery sampler. I needed to add on the stumpwork (dimensional) leaves at the base of the leucospermum plant. I am pleased with how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third panel is fully complete now. I am happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even stayed up later than I expected and began the wisteria on panel 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist working on the little purple glass beads.
> 
> I have a busy day planned today. I am going to test cut part of the above design and go from there. If it works out well, I may cut the entire piece. I am also going to continue drawing and in between that do some more work with my figures and embroidery. I have wanted to bake as well and haven't devoted much time to cooking.
> 
> I suppose it is good to have choices. As long as piles get pushed, I feel as if I am making progress. It is a beautifully sunny day out today, albeit cold. I wanted to walk yesterday, but the wind was brutal and biting. Perhaps today.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find some fun things to create and enjoy! It's the first day of March, so spring can't be far!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK106 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses by Keith Fenton


Cross's are awesome. The 1st one on the left has a "vampire-ish" look to it. I like it!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing a Direction*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, working on a couple of different things at once. I have several new designs that I have been thinking about and trying to figure out which one to do first is sometimes the most difficult part of the process.
> I find myself going round and round about each one and it finally gets to a point where I realize it and just stop and pick one and jump in and draw. That usually gets things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> The designs that I have been thinking about are not particularly difficult. I have noticed that there are many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to gear some new projects to someone who is more of a beginner. I have had many new sawyers tell me that most of my designs are a bit intimidating to them, and it makes me realize that I need to understand that what I may feel is something that is "easy" is really somewhat of a challenge to a new sawyer.
> 
> Creating simpler designs causes somewhat of a dilemma in itself for me, as I sometimes feel that when I do create simpler patterns, I am not putting forth my best work. While the practical side of me realizes that isn't really true, there is still the small part deep down inside where I feel that I am holding back something.
> 
> Logically though, I know that we have to walk before we can learn to run. My best assimilation of this situation is to that of a math teacher that much teach addition and subtraction prior to more complex formulas.
> 
> Besides - I find that my customers LIKE cute and quick projects. While there are many that have a great deal of time on scroll sawing, woodworking and painting, there are an equal number of people that have only a few hours a week to enjoy these hobbies at their leisure. Much like my embroidery that I am doing in my 'spare time.'
> 
> So with that said, I am going to proceed with these cute and relatively quick projects for a couple of weeks. I am sure after that I will be ready for something more involved. Another consideration for me personally is that I really need to begin the formal preparations for the classes I am teaching in a couple of weeks at the Saratoga Springs show in New York. While we have the design all picked out and prepped for the classes, we need to assemble the information booklets that we will be providing and do some general organization and planning. On top of that, I have another issue of magazine projects and articles to create and send in before I leave and while I know what I am going to do, implementing them is not something that I want to do last minute.
> 
> Finally, I have to spend a couple of days completing the information for my accountant regarding my taxes. I have a new accountant this year, as the previous one made a good mess of things and we have been trying to sort through all the errors that were made over the past several years since August. It seems my former accountant really messed things up and then handily retired without telling me in September. While the errors she made will not cost me additional monies, it is very frustrating to have to clean up the mess. As anyone knows, dealing with the government systems is not fun, and I am dealing with both Canada and USA tax departments. Nothing moves quickly there and since figures for each subsequent year are contingent on the previous years, there was a 'domino effect' of errors that had to be fixed, one at a time and in sequence. I haven't said much about it here because really there is nothing much to say except it was wrong and frustrating. I am grateful that it was nothing that I had done wrong, and the company is taking full responsibility for her errors. Nonetheless, it is an area that I would have liked to have had things done without complication. It does need time and attention on my part - time that I would rather spend doing other things - but hopefully, once things are correct, it will be "easy." I can't wait until we reach that point.
> 
> So in any case, here is a quick picture of part of my drawing from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cute design that will be available for both scroll sawing and painting. Actually, it is a derivative of a design I created long ago, but never really properly developed. I took my own idea and I redrew things from scratch. I was happy with myself because I could see how much I progressed since 1997 when I first thought of this. I have ways to make this so much EASIER to do, and I think the end result will be even better.
> 
> I spent the evening last night finishing up the third panel of my embroidery sampler. I needed to add on the stumpwork (dimensional) leaves at the base of the leucospermum plant. I am pleased with how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third panel is fully complete now. I am happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even stayed up later than I expected and began the wisteria on panel 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist working on the little purple glass beads.
> 
> I have a busy day planned today. I am going to test cut part of the above design and go from there. If it works out well, I may cut the entire piece. I am also going to continue drawing and in between that do some more work with my figures and embroidery. I have wanted to bake as well and haven't devoted much time to cooking.
> 
> I suppose it is good to have choices. As long as piles get pushed, I feel as if I am making progress. It is a beautifully sunny day out today, albeit cold. I wanted to walk yesterday, but the wind was brutal and biting. Perhaps today.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find some fun things to create and enjoy! It's the first day of March, so spring can't be far!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK106 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses by Keith Fenton


The new design looks great, bears, kitties and bunnies. It will be interesting to see how they will come together.
I'm glad you continue to do a featured product. I had forgotten about Keith's crosses. Another one to add to my project list.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Choosing a Direction*
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, working on a couple of different things at once. I have several new designs that I have been thinking about and trying to figure out which one to do first is sometimes the most difficult part of the process.
> I find myself going round and round about each one and it finally gets to a point where I realize it and just stop and pick one and jump in and draw. That usually gets things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> The designs that I have been thinking about are not particularly difficult. I have noticed that there are many people that are new to scroll sawing, and I want to gear some new projects to someone who is more of a beginner. I have had many new sawyers tell me that most of my designs are a bit intimidating to them, and it makes me realize that I need to understand that what I may feel is something that is "easy" is really somewhat of a challenge to a new sawyer.
> 
> Creating simpler designs causes somewhat of a dilemma in itself for me, as I sometimes feel that when I do create simpler patterns, I am not putting forth my best work. While the practical side of me realizes that isn't really true, there is still the small part deep down inside where I feel that I am holding back something.
> 
> Logically though, I know that we have to walk before we can learn to run. My best assimilation of this situation is to that of a math teacher that much teach addition and subtraction prior to more complex formulas.
> 
> Besides - I find that my customers LIKE cute and quick projects. While there are many that have a great deal of time on scroll sawing, woodworking and painting, there are an equal number of people that have only a few hours a week to enjoy these hobbies at their leisure. Much like my embroidery that I am doing in my 'spare time.'
> 
> So with that said, I am going to proceed with these cute and relatively quick projects for a couple of weeks. I am sure after that I will be ready for something more involved. Another consideration for me personally is that I really need to begin the formal preparations for the classes I am teaching in a couple of weeks at the Saratoga Springs show in New York. While we have the design all picked out and prepped for the classes, we need to assemble the information booklets that we will be providing and do some general organization and planning. On top of that, I have another issue of magazine projects and articles to create and send in before I leave and while I know what I am going to do, implementing them is not something that I want to do last minute.
> 
> Finally, I have to spend a couple of days completing the information for my accountant regarding my taxes. I have a new accountant this year, as the previous one made a good mess of things and we have been trying to sort through all the errors that were made over the past several years since August. It seems my former accountant really messed things up and then handily retired without telling me in September. While the errors she made will not cost me additional monies, it is very frustrating to have to clean up the mess. As anyone knows, dealing with the government systems is not fun, and I am dealing with both Canada and USA tax departments. Nothing moves quickly there and since figures for each subsequent year are contingent on the previous years, there was a 'domino effect' of errors that had to be fixed, one at a time and in sequence. I haven't said much about it here because really there is nothing much to say except it was wrong and frustrating. I am grateful that it was nothing that I had done wrong, and the company is taking full responsibility for her errors. Nonetheless, it is an area that I would have liked to have had things done without complication. It does need time and attention on my part - time that I would rather spend doing other things - but hopefully, once things are correct, it will be "easy." I can't wait until we reach that point.
> 
> So in any case, here is a quick picture of part of my drawing from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cute design that will be available for both scroll sawing and painting. Actually, it is a derivative of a design I created long ago, but never really properly developed. I took my own idea and I redrew things from scratch. I was happy with myself because I could see how much I progressed since 1997 when I first thought of this. I have ways to make this so much EASIER to do, and I think the end result will be even better.
> 
> I spent the evening last night finishing up the third panel of my embroidery sampler. I needed to add on the stumpwork (dimensional) leaves at the base of the leucospermum plant. I am pleased with how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third panel is fully complete now. I am happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even stayed up later than I expected and began the wisteria on panel 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist working on the little purple glass beads.
> 
> I have a busy day planned today. I am going to test cut part of the above design and go from there. If it works out well, I may cut the entire piece. I am also going to continue drawing and in between that do some more work with my figures and embroidery. I have wanted to bake as well and haven't devoted much time to cooking.
> 
> I suppose it is good to have choices. As long as piles get pushed, I feel as if I am making progress. It is a beautifully sunny day out today, albeit cold. I wanted to walk yesterday, but the wind was brutal and biting. Perhaps today.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! I hope you find some fun things to create and enjoy! It's the first day of March, so spring can't be far!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK106 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses by Keith Fenton


Thank you Anna and Roger! Anna - a bit of 'trial and error' on this pattern. Just making sure it fits together properly. Otherwise it is coming out nice. 

I am glad you like the featured pattern as well. Sometimes I forget to post one. I also forget we have some of these nice patterns. I think it is good to bring them up front every once in a while.

Have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Word of Caution*

I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.

That (to me!) was a great weekend.

There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.

Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.

I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.

We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.

An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.

Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.

About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.

I was (putting it mildly) not happy.

I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.

It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.

I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.

While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.

As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.

I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.

With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:



















I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.

I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.

For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.

I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks for your rant! Although I don't sell anything on eBay and buy very little, I appreciate your advice to others; in this case "Seller Beware". With pdf products not only is the one item of use to the buyer, he/she may proliferate to many and they to others. Now your once personal design is public domain. Such a shame, after all your thought and effort to construct it. My week ahead looks to be nice and eventful.


----------



## clieb91

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila, I don't read your blog often enough. Sorry to hear about the issue, I did not mind the message at all as it is a good one in concerns to Ebay. We don't sell anything through Ebay but do maintain a site on Etsy. My sister has been selling vintage items on Ebay for quite sometime and has told us very similar stories about customer issues and feedback she has gotten.

Hope your week goes well. More snow here as well, but hoping to put the time to good use today.

CtL


----------



## jerrells

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks for you thoughts and rant. We are always here to listen.

I have tried for months to set up an ETSY "store" and it seems that I am hung on the last step. I guess it is just dumb me. I do find products on ETSY, like mine, are offered for a price lower that I wish. My pricing formula is simple. I take the cost of the actual amount of wood I use, times a factor I find in a lot of places as a target price. I will sometime adjust from there.

At this time I am test selling through FaceBook using a PayPal link. Only in about my third day so no results yet.

In my mode of selling I would like o have two or three sales per month and build up inventoy for the fall craft shows. Works best for me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Well thank you all for being supportive as usual! I do think it is important to share this with people, as some are trying to start out selling their items in different venues and need to realize that there are some risks involved. I wouldn't be very helpful if I only wrote about good things and the part of the business that is positive. People need to realize that there are risks involved and that sometimes we all come out on the losing end of things. By sharing information we are all able to help each other through the complicated tasks of running and maintaining small businesses. Many have helped me and I do hope that what I share here is helpful to others.

Good news is that I am no longer going to allow myself to be involved in something that has not worked for me. Time for me to move on.

Jerrell - it is a matter of trial and error I believe. Don't forget that I have been doing this for over fifteen years and I still learn new things every day. Every person is different. You have different types of products than I do and also different expectations and needs. You are doing everything right by trying lots of avenues and soon you will be able to spot patterns and your business will evolve into what you need it to be for you. Your work is exceptional so I have no doubt you will find your way.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good morning Sheila. One of the things that I respect and admire in you is your candid way of sharing the good and the bad. I believe that the information that you share helps anyone who is in the business or wanting to start a business in the creative field. We all need to be reminded every so often of the pitfalls of doing business on the Internet. 
Your basket looks great. I love the colours an the combination of the bear, kitty and bunny. A very cheery spring project!
Enjoy the day. Rain but mild here on the west coast.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good morning, Anna! Winter is still here in Nova Scotia and is showing little sign of relenting. But just a few minutes ago the sun began peeking out so perhaps there is some hope after all.

I am glad you don't mind me sharing these things. I do receive many questions regarding where to sell and I feel that sharing here is probably the best way to get word out as to what works (FOR US) and what does not. Ultimately, everyone needs to decide for their own business, but I find that gathering information from many sources is very helpful.

I hope you have a great day today. Your time in the shop seems to be getting closer and closer! Take care and have a great Monday! 

Sheila


----------



## KayBee

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I don't read your blog nearly enough. Every time I do, it's always a great read!

Now about your ebay experiences… I've had similar bad customers trying to get a refund for their purchase. One guy even did a copy and paste of the listing picture to show 'shipping damage.' If you do decide to start selling again, check out the legalize boilerplate on many listings and maybe think about something similar. It should make them think twice about taking advantage of a nice person.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I sort of think that customer wanted a free patten, by demanding a refund and still keeping the file, she has bilked you! I have always disliked customers who do that to put it mildly! Just don't deal with them again, or if you do, insist that the money will not be refunded in her case! Just my opinion!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you both Karen and Erwin. If we do decide to list again, be sure we will be adding a "no refund" condition. I did block the person as well. As I said though - I don't see that happening anytime soon.

Thanks as always for your support!

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

Your ebay story is not an isolated incident. 
I have bidded on items and been outbid by 50c then offered a second chance to purchase,
Well if that's not suspect I do not know what is.
I have since found that the same person has two accounts simply to bid on their items and jack the price up
There are some members who seem to have an inflated opinion of the "junk' they post expecting it to sell.

I have put a few pieces of wood work on ebay to try and sell, definitely not the correct venue I must say.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Word of Caution*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. Even though we had some (more) snow delivered to our area, I made good use of my time indoors and made headway on my new designs and spent a couple of hours each night doing some needlework.
> 
> That (to me!) was a great weekend.
> 
> There was one incident that rather bothered me though, and I am not sure why, but I need to vent about it here. Those of you who read on a regular basis know that I don't usually use my blog here to gripe about things. I like to keep it as positive and inspiring as I can. Even though every moment of the day isn't always sunshine and lollipops, I like to focus on the good things that happen and minimize the not so good things. But I feel that it is necessary for me to mention this because I often have people write me to seek my advice about selling their wares on sites like Ebay and Etsy and I don't feel that I am being honest if I don't share this with you all. I feel that you should be aware of the things you need to be cautious of as well as the upside of these forums.
> 
> Keith and I have been selling a few of our patterns on Ebay and Etsy for over a year now. We don't do it really to increase sales, but more so for us to get out patterns 'out there' a bit more and perhaps pick up some new customers. It is a lot of extra work for us to even have a few listings on these sites, and we realize that sales from these listings are very limited and in no way can support us. Nonetheless, we thought we would give it a try to see if it would bring more people to our site and make them aware of the patterns we have.
> 
> I will be honest in saying that the sales have been low. If we were to have to try to survive on what we earned from those sales, our future as designers would be rather bleak. Perhaps it isn't the proper forum to sell patterns, but whatever the reason our patterns just don't do very well. When they do sell, there is a very complex system of 'paperwork' that takes time to go through and figure things like fees (to both Ebay and Paypal) and other things like that. It seems that the book keeping involved just isn't worth the few extra dollars that we are earning.
> 
> We have come to realize another problem as well - especially on Ebay. Since we only offer "digital" patterns (PDF patterns) we have very little control as to how to protect ourselves from fraud. On more than one occasion, we send the digital pattern (sometimes multiple times) only to have a customer say they changed their minds and demand a refund. In that case, we really have little choice but to refund their money, after they have the purchase in hand. It is very frustrating.
> 
> An incident such as this happened yesterday, and it was pretty much the 'last straw' with us selling on Ebay. A customer bought a PDF pattern over a month ago, and yesterday afternoon I received an email from her saying she never received it. Naturally I was upset about it and checked my email and indeed - on the date that she ordered there was an outgoing email to her address which had the pattern attached.
> 
> Since in her note she requested I re-send the pattern, I forwarded the previous email to her and again attached a copy. I apologized to her for not receiving it and told her that in the future if she ordered with me and didn't receive the pattern in 24 hours, to please let me know then instead of waiting a month. I truly felt bad that she felt that I didn't meet up to my end of the bargain and wanted to make it right. I ALMOST included a free additional pattern as a show of sincerity, but for some reason I decided not to. After all, the dated email was there and I do have to consider my own living that I make from my work. Surely she would understand.
> 
> About an hour after I resent her the pattern, I received another email from her. In this one she said she now received the pattern, but decided she didn't want it and wanted a refund.
> 
> I was (putting it mildly) not happy.
> 
> I did refund her money promptly through Paypal, but it was at that point that Keith and I both decided to remove all of our remaining items from Ebay and not sell there anymore. This was just one of several incidents such as this and we both feel that for the little additional business we gain from the site, it isn't worth our time in aggravation and electronic paperwork.
> 
> It was very upsetting and frustrating to me to have this happen. The customer did have 100% positive feedback, and I will be honest in saying that while I wanted to report her, I was afraid to do so because of any retaliation on her part with the feedback she would give me. To me it wasn't worth the $5.00 and I just wanted to wash my hands and be done with it. I have better and more positive places to spend my time.
> 
> I am sharing this story because many of you ask me if I feel that Ebay is a good option for selling your wares. I must say that I am very leery of it because of things like this. Both Keith and I find that when we need help or intervention, the site is so large and impersonal that it is very difficult to get anything resolved at all. I believe that there are many people who scam others in this way and while we only lost a digital pattern, there are others who work hard and lose physical products and have no way to protect themselves against customers such as this.
> 
> While I do believe that you should give the benefit of the doubt to people, I am not understanding why this customer would request another copy of the pattern just an hour before she decided that she didn't like it. To me, it is as if you went to a restaurant and ordered a meal, ate it and then told the owner you didn't want it after all and didn't want to have to pay for it. I found myself feeling very fortunate that we don't sell physical items, as we would surely have taken a bigger loss if that were the case. This really left a bitter taste in my mouth concerning selling on Ebay.
> 
> As far as Etsy goes, we have a few things there and so far have had no problems. To me, Etsy seems to be a more personal type of venue and while I am sure that people have their own horror stories regarding it, so far it has been OK for us. Again, we don't have much there except a few things that will hopefully bring additional traffic to our own site.
> 
> I suppose that the bottom line that I learned from all of this is to 'beware'. I don't think I would sell anything on Ebay again unless I was completely ready to write it off as a total loss if necessary without too much pain. I truly believe in protecting buyers in these forums, but there also needs to be protection for sellers as well, which unfortunately is sorely lacking. Once your rating as a seller is compromised, it is very difficult to earn the trust of strangers back again.
> 
> With that said, it was otherwise a good weekend. I made great progress on my next design and I have a photo of it here to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the DecoArt Chalky Finish paint to color in this simple and fun basket design that I created. I do have another version of what to do with these shapes though, and I will be working on that today and hopefully have it to show you tomorrow, along with some other things that I am thinking of.
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me venting a bit. I just wanted to spread a word of caution from my own point of view as a seller. Those of you who do business with me know that my first concern is my customer service and making sure everyone is happy. I suppose that is why this bothered me so much.
> 
> For now, we pulled all of our patterns from Ebay. I don't think that we will be putting them back there anytime soon. We are doing well in our other venues and we really don't have the additional time to spend on something that is so volatile for us. Unfortunately, there are a few dishonest people that ruin it for all. While I buy things from Ebay from time to time, I will just leave it at that and no longer look to sell there.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week ahead. I have a lot planned and besides doing the second half of our wholesale order, I have a couple of new things to complete as well as beginning to work in earnest on the lesson plan for the classes in New York. Our time to leave is quickly approaching.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Yes - in just finishing my book work for the past year, I see that so little of our stuff has sold on Ebay and the amount of paperwork needed to keep things straight just isn't worth it. Not to me anyway. I still buy occasionally from reputable buyers there, but I really don't want to sell there anymore. It is just too much trouble for the amount of return. It is a shame that some people ruin things for everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Plan*

I woke up this morning to bright sunshine. I think it is a good indication as to how the day will be. I have so many 'irons on the fire' that I need to watch myself so that I can keep on a good track and accomplish as much as I can. So many times if I have a lot on the go, I get overwhelmed and find myself spinning my wheels in place trying to decide which direction to head first. But mapping out a plan and keeping my thoughts organized is truly necessary for me to keep making progress.

There's that word again . . . "organization."

As much as some people dread the term, I find it absolutely essential to function and keep things going in a positive direction. I have proven this theory to myself time and time again, as when I back off and just 'see what the day brings' I find that I accomplish very little comparatively to the days when I map things out. Even if I don't achieve everything that I set out to do, it is more satisfying for me to check off even HALF of my list than aimlessly do this or that. By listing things I find that it frees my mind to concentrate on the task at hand, and not be thinking of what I may be missing.

These days, my list is long. Now we are into the month of March, and within a few weeks we will be getting ready to leave for our trip to New York to teach four scroll sawing classes at the NWA Showcase.

Four - three hour classes in two days is a busy time. Especially since the show is only running from 10am to 5pm. Our classes will run from 10:30 until 1:30 and 2pm until 5pm on both days. It will allow us very little time to enjoy the show or speak with the general public. In looking at that on paper, I somewhat wish that we would have planned it a bit differently. But for this year that is the schedule, so we will have to see how it will work.

We have been putting a great deal of consideration into what we will be teaching. We wanted to gear the class to beginners and those who are not really familiar with the scroll saw, yet keep it interesting enough so that those with some experience can still enjoy and learn from it. We found that when we were in New York in the autumn and taught some classes there that while several hours seems like a lot of time, there is so much information to share that it is difficult not to overwhelm the students. We are going to try to go over as much information as we can in the allocated time frame, and we are also planning to provide the students with a written summary of the information that we are presenting. That way we can concentrate on executing the ideas rather than documenting them, as each one will have a small notebook to take home with them to better review what we will be teaching. I think that this approach will be the best way to teach this type of class, and I hope it works out as I think it will.

We are going to have each student create one of the motifs from my LL1014 Little Leaves Horses pattern.










This will show many different aspects of scrolling and allow the students to try a variety of techniques during class and also practice more of them at home afterwards. We hope that the pattern will help them get a feel for things and by working on the piece in class, we will be able to address any questions or issues they may have regarding it.

We are looking forward to the trip and also to seeing some of our friends again and meeting new friends for the first time. It promises to be a fun week. I will certainly keep you all updated on it as we approach the date.

Besides that, I am finishing up another pattern for the next site update. We hope to update things by next week, and I want to have some new projects in place, as does Keith.

In addition to that, I have two projects and an article that I am working on for the next magazine deadline. I am still waiting for some supplies, but they should arrive through the mail any day now and I will have the green light to continue with them.

Oh - and we are going to be cutting the second half of our large wholesale order tomorrow. That will take up most of the day.

So much to do! But it is all fun and all good. Lately I really enjoy my business more than ever. It isn't difficult to work hard for something when you are able to see such positive results. I thank you all for that.

With that said, it is time for me to get to it. I can't wait to get started today!

Have a wonderful Tuesday!

All the flowers of all of the tomorrows are in the seeds of today." - Chinese Proverb


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Plan*
> 
> I woke up this morning to bright sunshine. I think it is a good indication as to how the day will be. I have so many 'irons on the fire' that I need to watch myself so that I can keep on a good track and accomplish as much as I can. So many times if I have a lot on the go, I get overwhelmed and find myself spinning my wheels in place trying to decide which direction to head first. But mapping out a plan and keeping my thoughts organized is truly necessary for me to keep making progress.
> 
> There's that word again . . . "organization."
> 
> As much as some people dread the term, I find it absolutely essential to function and keep things going in a positive direction. I have proven this theory to myself time and time again, as when I back off and just 'see what the day brings' I find that I accomplish very little comparatively to the days when I map things out. Even if I don't achieve everything that I set out to do, it is more satisfying for me to check off even HALF of my list than aimlessly do this or that. By listing things I find that it frees my mind to concentrate on the task at hand, and not be thinking of what I may be missing.
> 
> These days, my list is long. Now we are into the month of March, and within a few weeks we will be getting ready to leave for our trip to New York to teach four scroll sawing classes at the NWA Showcase.
> 
> Four - three hour classes in two days is a busy time. Especially since the show is only running from 10am to 5pm. Our classes will run from 10:30 until 1:30 and 2pm until 5pm on both days. It will allow us very little time to enjoy the show or speak with the general public. In looking at that on paper, I somewhat wish that we would have planned it a bit differently. But for this year that is the schedule, so we will have to see how it will work.
> 
> We have been putting a great deal of consideration into what we will be teaching. We wanted to gear the class to beginners and those who are not really familiar with the scroll saw, yet keep it interesting enough so that those with some experience can still enjoy and learn from it. We found that when we were in New York in the autumn and taught some classes there that while several hours seems like a lot of time, there is so much information to share that it is difficult not to overwhelm the students. We are going to try to go over as much information as we can in the allocated time frame, and we are also planning to provide the students with a written summary of the information that we are presenting. That way we can concentrate on executing the ideas rather than documenting them, as each one will have a small notebook to take home with them to better review what we will be teaching. I think that this approach will be the best way to teach this type of class, and I hope it works out as I think it will.
> 
> We are going to have each student create one of the motifs from my LL1014 Little Leaves Horses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will show many different aspects of scrolling and allow the students to try a variety of techniques during class and also practice more of them at home afterwards. We hope that the pattern will help them get a feel for things and by working on the piece in class, we will be able to address any questions or issues they may have regarding it.
> 
> We are looking forward to the trip and also to seeing some of our friends again and meeting new friends for the first time. It promises to be a fun week. I will certainly keep you all updated on it as we approach the date.
> 
> Besides that, I am finishing up another pattern for the next site update. We hope to update things by next week, and I want to have some new projects in place, as does Keith.
> 
> In addition to that, I have two projects and an article that I am working on for the next magazine deadline. I am still waiting for some supplies, but they should arrive through the mail any day now and I will have the green light to continue with them.
> 
> Oh - and we are going to be cutting the second half of our large wholesale order tomorrow. That will take up most of the day.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all fun and all good. Lately I really enjoy my business more than ever. It isn't difficult to work hard for something when you are able to see such positive results. I thank you all for that.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. I can't wait to get started today!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> All the flowers of all of the tomorrows are in the seeds of today." - Chinese Proverb


Really like the horses on the leaves designs.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Plan*
> 
> I woke up this morning to bright sunshine. I think it is a good indication as to how the day will be. I have so many 'irons on the fire' that I need to watch myself so that I can keep on a good track and accomplish as much as I can. So many times if I have a lot on the go, I get overwhelmed and find myself spinning my wheels in place trying to decide which direction to head first. But mapping out a plan and keeping my thoughts organized is truly necessary for me to keep making progress.
> 
> There's that word again . . . "organization."
> 
> As much as some people dread the term, I find it absolutely essential to function and keep things going in a positive direction. I have proven this theory to myself time and time again, as when I back off and just 'see what the day brings' I find that I accomplish very little comparatively to the days when I map things out. Even if I don't achieve everything that I set out to do, it is more satisfying for me to check off even HALF of my list than aimlessly do this or that. By listing things I find that it frees my mind to concentrate on the task at hand, and not be thinking of what I may be missing.
> 
> These days, my list is long. Now we are into the month of March, and within a few weeks we will be getting ready to leave for our trip to New York to teach four scroll sawing classes at the NWA Showcase.
> 
> Four - three hour classes in two days is a busy time. Especially since the show is only running from 10am to 5pm. Our classes will run from 10:30 until 1:30 and 2pm until 5pm on both days. It will allow us very little time to enjoy the show or speak with the general public. In looking at that on paper, I somewhat wish that we would have planned it a bit differently. But for this year that is the schedule, so we will have to see how it will work.
> 
> We have been putting a great deal of consideration into what we will be teaching. We wanted to gear the class to beginners and those who are not really familiar with the scroll saw, yet keep it interesting enough so that those with some experience can still enjoy and learn from it. We found that when we were in New York in the autumn and taught some classes there that while several hours seems like a lot of time, there is so much information to share that it is difficult not to overwhelm the students. We are going to try to go over as much information as we can in the allocated time frame, and we are also planning to provide the students with a written summary of the information that we are presenting. That way we can concentrate on executing the ideas rather than documenting them, as each one will have a small notebook to take home with them to better review what we will be teaching. I think that this approach will be the best way to teach this type of class, and I hope it works out as I think it will.
> 
> We are going to have each student create one of the motifs from my LL1014 Little Leaves Horses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will show many different aspects of scrolling and allow the students to try a variety of techniques during class and also practice more of them at home afterwards. We hope that the pattern will help them get a feel for things and by working on the piece in class, we will be able to address any questions or issues they may have regarding it.
> 
> We are looking forward to the trip and also to seeing some of our friends again and meeting new friends for the first time. It promises to be a fun week. I will certainly keep you all updated on it as we approach the date.
> 
> Besides that, I am finishing up another pattern for the next site update. We hope to update things by next week, and I want to have some new projects in place, as does Keith.
> 
> In addition to that, I have two projects and an article that I am working on for the next magazine deadline. I am still waiting for some supplies, but they should arrive through the mail any day now and I will have the green light to continue with them.
> 
> Oh - and we are going to be cutting the second half of our large wholesale order tomorrow. That will take up most of the day.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all fun and all good. Lately I really enjoy my business more than ever. It isn't difficult to work hard for something when you are able to see such positive results. I thank you all for that.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. I can't wait to get started today!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> All the flowers of all of the tomorrows are in the seeds of today." - Chinese Proverb


Thank you Roger. It was a design I did earlier on in my "career" and it is still pretty popular today. People like horses and woodworking and horses just seem to go together well.

Have a great day, my friend! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Plan*
> 
> I woke up this morning to bright sunshine. I think it is a good indication as to how the day will be. I have so many 'irons on the fire' that I need to watch myself so that I can keep on a good track and accomplish as much as I can. So many times if I have a lot on the go, I get overwhelmed and find myself spinning my wheels in place trying to decide which direction to head first. But mapping out a plan and keeping my thoughts organized is truly necessary for me to keep making progress.
> 
> There's that word again . . . "organization."
> 
> As much as some people dread the term, I find it absolutely essential to function and keep things going in a positive direction. I have proven this theory to myself time and time again, as when I back off and just 'see what the day brings' I find that I accomplish very little comparatively to the days when I map things out. Even if I don't achieve everything that I set out to do, it is more satisfying for me to check off even HALF of my list than aimlessly do this or that. By listing things I find that it frees my mind to concentrate on the task at hand, and not be thinking of what I may be missing.
> 
> These days, my list is long. Now we are into the month of March, and within a few weeks we will be getting ready to leave for our trip to New York to teach four scroll sawing classes at the NWA Showcase.
> 
> Four - three hour classes in two days is a busy time. Especially since the show is only running from 10am to 5pm. Our classes will run from 10:30 until 1:30 and 2pm until 5pm on both days. It will allow us very little time to enjoy the show or speak with the general public. In looking at that on paper, I somewhat wish that we would have planned it a bit differently. But for this year that is the schedule, so we will have to see how it will work.
> 
> We have been putting a great deal of consideration into what we will be teaching. We wanted to gear the class to beginners and those who are not really familiar with the scroll saw, yet keep it interesting enough so that those with some experience can still enjoy and learn from it. We found that when we were in New York in the autumn and taught some classes there that while several hours seems like a lot of time, there is so much information to share that it is difficult not to overwhelm the students. We are going to try to go over as much information as we can in the allocated time frame, and we are also planning to provide the students with a written summary of the information that we are presenting. That way we can concentrate on executing the ideas rather than documenting them, as each one will have a small notebook to take home with them to better review what we will be teaching. I think that this approach will be the best way to teach this type of class, and I hope it works out as I think it will.
> 
> We are going to have each student create one of the motifs from my LL1014 Little Leaves Horses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will show many different aspects of scrolling and allow the students to try a variety of techniques during class and also practice more of them at home afterwards. We hope that the pattern will help them get a feel for things and by working on the piece in class, we will be able to address any questions or issues they may have regarding it.
> 
> We are looking forward to the trip and also to seeing some of our friends again and meeting new friends for the first time. It promises to be a fun week. I will certainly keep you all updated on it as we approach the date.
> 
> Besides that, I am finishing up another pattern for the next site update. We hope to update things by next week, and I want to have some new projects in place, as does Keith.
> 
> In addition to that, I have two projects and an article that I am working on for the next magazine deadline. I am still waiting for some supplies, but they should arrive through the mail any day now and I will have the green light to continue with them.
> 
> Oh - and we are going to be cutting the second half of our large wholesale order tomorrow. That will take up most of the day.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all fun and all good. Lately I really enjoy my business more than ever. It isn't difficult to work hard for something when you are able to see such positive results. I thank you all for that.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. I can't wait to get started today!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> All the flowers of all of the tomorrows are in the seeds of today." - Chinese Proverb


What a great project for your lesson at the show. I agree that giving out handouts is way better than note taking during the class. Your students will come away very happy, I'll bet. 
Rain mixed with big fat flakes of snow today. A good day to be inside painting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Plan*
> 
> I woke up this morning to bright sunshine. I think it is a good indication as to how the day will be. I have so many 'irons on the fire' that I need to watch myself so that I can keep on a good track and accomplish as much as I can. So many times if I have a lot on the go, I get overwhelmed and find myself spinning my wheels in place trying to decide which direction to head first. But mapping out a plan and keeping my thoughts organized is truly necessary for me to keep making progress.
> 
> There's that word again . . . "organization."
> 
> As much as some people dread the term, I find it absolutely essential to function and keep things going in a positive direction. I have proven this theory to myself time and time again, as when I back off and just 'see what the day brings' I find that I accomplish very little comparatively to the days when I map things out. Even if I don't achieve everything that I set out to do, it is more satisfying for me to check off even HALF of my list than aimlessly do this or that. By listing things I find that it frees my mind to concentrate on the task at hand, and not be thinking of what I may be missing.
> 
> These days, my list is long. Now we are into the month of March, and within a few weeks we will be getting ready to leave for our trip to New York to teach four scroll sawing classes at the NWA Showcase.
> 
> Four - three hour classes in two days is a busy time. Especially since the show is only running from 10am to 5pm. Our classes will run from 10:30 until 1:30 and 2pm until 5pm on both days. It will allow us very little time to enjoy the show or speak with the general public. In looking at that on paper, I somewhat wish that we would have planned it a bit differently. But for this year that is the schedule, so we will have to see how it will work.
> 
> We have been putting a great deal of consideration into what we will be teaching. We wanted to gear the class to beginners and those who are not really familiar with the scroll saw, yet keep it interesting enough so that those with some experience can still enjoy and learn from it. We found that when we were in New York in the autumn and taught some classes there that while several hours seems like a lot of time, there is so much information to share that it is difficult not to overwhelm the students. We are going to try to go over as much information as we can in the allocated time frame, and we are also planning to provide the students with a written summary of the information that we are presenting. That way we can concentrate on executing the ideas rather than documenting them, as each one will have a small notebook to take home with them to better review what we will be teaching. I think that this approach will be the best way to teach this type of class, and I hope it works out as I think it will.
> 
> We are going to have each student create one of the motifs from my LL1014 Little Leaves Horses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will show many different aspects of scrolling and allow the students to try a variety of techniques during class and also practice more of them at home afterwards. We hope that the pattern will help them get a feel for things and by working on the piece in class, we will be able to address any questions or issues they may have regarding it.
> 
> We are looking forward to the trip and also to seeing some of our friends again and meeting new friends for the first time. It promises to be a fun week. I will certainly keep you all updated on it as we approach the date.
> 
> Besides that, I am finishing up another pattern for the next site update. We hope to update things by next week, and I want to have some new projects in place, as does Keith.
> 
> In addition to that, I have two projects and an article that I am working on for the next magazine deadline. I am still waiting for some supplies, but they should arrive through the mail any day now and I will have the green light to continue with them.
> 
> Oh - and we are going to be cutting the second half of our large wholesale order tomorrow. That will take up most of the day.
> 
> So much to do! But it is all fun and all good. Lately I really enjoy my business more than ever. It isn't difficult to work hard for something when you are able to see such positive results. I thank you all for that.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to it. I can't wait to get started today!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> All the flowers of all of the tomorrows are in the seeds of today." - Chinese Proverb


Thank you Anna! You are always so kind and supportive! We got additional snow as well. Apparently winter is still going strong! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scroll Saw Class Entries Updated*

Good day to you all.

It had come to my attention that the links for many of the videos in my Lumberjocks online scroll saw class entries were missing. I have had several emails sent from those who wanted to see the videos that went along with the class lessons. They are all short cuts, but many found them very helpful to them when just beginning.

I spent this morning re-linking them and now everything should be alright. The class link is here:

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134

Now all the videos should be linked there. I wanted to embed them all as I have done with most of them, but some I was not able to do so. The links should however bring you to my YouTube channel where all the videos that I made reside, as well as others on painting and finishing and other techniques. You can get to my YouTube by clicking the link here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=watch

I also feel that this is a great opportunity to let you all know about our Free Patterns and Resources Page on our site. On the page, we share a free scroll saw pattern as well as a painting pattern (we change these periodically and should be doing so again soon) as well a many resources such as articles and videos both on cutting as well as painting and finishing. We also share links to our favorite sites that are related to scrolling and painting.

I hope you spend some time to take a look and enjoy these resources. We think that you will enjoy them and we have had a lot of positive feedback from them.

I am keeping today's post confined to that today. I am still working on several different things and I should have some finished stuff to show you soon.

If you find that any of the links don't work or come up again as missing, please let me know at my email address [email protected] and I will fix them. Sometimes computer gremlins just play havoc with things like links.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!

*Today's Featured Product*




  






SLD406 - Slainte Irish Word Art Letters


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Saw Class Entries Updated*
> 
> Good day to you all.
> 
> It had come to my attention that the links for many of the videos in my Lumberjocks online scroll saw class entries were missing. I have had several emails sent from those who wanted to see the videos that went along with the class lessons. They are all short cuts, but many found them very helpful to them when just beginning.
> 
> I spent this morning re-linking them and now everything should be alright. The class link is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134
> 
> Now all the videos should be linked there. I wanted to embed them all as I have done with most of them, but some I was not able to do so. The links should however bring you to my YouTube channel where all the videos that I made reside, as well as others on painting and finishing and other techniques. You can get to my YouTube by clicking the link here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=watch
> 
> I also feel that this is a great opportunity to let you all know about our Free Patterns and Resources Page on our site. On the page, we share a free scroll saw pattern as well as a painting pattern (we change these periodically and should be doing so again soon) as well a many resources such as articles and videos both on cutting as well as painting and finishing. We also share links to our favorite sites that are related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> I hope you spend some time to take a look and enjoy these resources. We think that you will enjoy them and we have had a lot of positive feedback from them.
> 
> I am keeping today's post confined to that today. I am still working on several different things and I should have some finished stuff to show you soon.
> 
> If you find that any of the links don't work or come up again as missing, please let me know at my email address [email protected] and I will fix them. Sometimes computer gremlins just play havoc with things like links.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD406 - Slainte Irish Word Art Letters


Ahhh, I'd say it's time for a Guinness er 2


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Saw Class Entries Updated*
> 
> Good day to you all.
> 
> It had come to my attention that the links for many of the videos in my Lumberjocks online scroll saw class entries were missing. I have had several emails sent from those who wanted to see the videos that went along with the class lessons. They are all short cuts, but many found them very helpful to them when just beginning.
> 
> I spent this morning re-linking them and now everything should be alright. The class link is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134
> 
> Now all the videos should be linked there. I wanted to embed them all as I have done with most of them, but some I was not able to do so. The links should however bring you to my YouTube channel where all the videos that I made reside, as well as others on painting and finishing and other techniques. You can get to my YouTube by clicking the link here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=watch
> 
> I also feel that this is a great opportunity to let you all know about our Free Patterns and Resources Page on our site. On the page, we share a free scroll saw pattern as well as a painting pattern (we change these periodically and should be doing so again soon) as well a many resources such as articles and videos both on cutting as well as painting and finishing. We also share links to our favorite sites that are related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> I hope you spend some time to take a look and enjoy these resources. We think that you will enjoy them and we have had a lot of positive feedback from them.
> 
> I am keeping today's post confined to that today. I am still working on several different things and I should have some finished stuff to show you soon.
> 
> If you find that any of the links don't work or come up again as missing, please let me know at my email address [email protected] and I will fix them. Sometimes computer gremlins just play havoc with things like links.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD406 - Slainte Irish Word Art Letters


Or maybe a Bailey's?
Enjoy the day!


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Saw Class Entries Updated*
> 
> Good day to you all.
> 
> It had come to my attention that the links for many of the videos in my Lumberjocks online scroll saw class entries were missing. I have had several emails sent from those who wanted to see the videos that went along with the class lessons. They are all short cuts, but many found them very helpful to them when just beginning.
> 
> I spent this morning re-linking them and now everything should be alright. The class link is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134
> 
> Now all the videos should be linked there. I wanted to embed them all as I have done with most of them, but some I was not able to do so. The links should however bring you to my YouTube channel where all the videos that I made reside, as well as others on painting and finishing and other techniques. You can get to my YouTube by clicking the link here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=watch
> 
> I also feel that this is a great opportunity to let you all know about our Free Patterns and Resources Page on our site. On the page, we share a free scroll saw pattern as well as a painting pattern (we change these periodically and should be doing so again soon) as well a many resources such as articles and videos both on cutting as well as painting and finishing. We also share links to our favorite sites that are related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> I hope you spend some time to take a look and enjoy these resources. We think that you will enjoy them and we have had a lot of positive feedback from them.
> 
> I am keeping today's post confined to that today. I am still working on several different things and I should have some finished stuff to show you soon.
> 
> If you find that any of the links don't work or come up again as missing, please let me know at my email address [email protected] and I will fix them. Sometimes computer gremlins just play havoc with things like links.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD406 - Slainte Irish Word Art Letters


You're the best gal!
Not many would take the trouble for the details.

Reward yourself. 
My choice, 30 yr old Dewars.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scroll Saw Class Entries Updated*
> 
> Good day to you all.
> 
> It had come to my attention that the links for many of the videos in my Lumberjocks online scroll saw class entries were missing. I have had several emails sent from those who wanted to see the videos that went along with the class lessons. They are all short cuts, but many found them very helpful to them when just beginning.
> 
> I spent this morning re-linking them and now everything should be alright. The class link is here:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134
> 
> Now all the videos should be linked there. I wanted to embed them all as I have done with most of them, but some I was not able to do so. The links should however bring you to my YouTube channel where all the videos that I made reside, as well as others on painting and finishing and other techniques. You can get to my YouTube by clicking the link here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=watch
> 
> I also feel that this is a great opportunity to let you all know about our Free Patterns and Resources Page on our site. On the page, we share a free scroll saw pattern as well as a painting pattern (we change these periodically and should be doing so again soon) as well a many resources such as articles and videos both on cutting as well as painting and finishing. We also share links to our favorite sites that are related to scrolling and painting.
> 
> I hope you spend some time to take a look and enjoy these resources. We think that you will enjoy them and we have had a lot of positive feedback from them.
> 
> I am keeping today's post confined to that today. I am still working on several different things and I should have some finished stuff to show you soon.
> 
> If you find that any of the links don't work or come up again as missing, please let me know at my email address [email protected] and I will fix them. Sometimes computer gremlins just play havoc with things like links.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD406 - Slainte Irish Word Art Letters


You are all very welcome! Sometimes it is hard to keep up with everything! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Many New Projects in the Works*

I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.

The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.

Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.

Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.

I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.

I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:

[IMG

I have some great plans for these as well. 

I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.

I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.

I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.

So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.

It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.

Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.

I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


You both are rolling full throttle. Keep on, keepin on


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


sheila, im so glad the woodworking show has turned into a event you go to and have a good presence there teaching and have become one of the good visiting artists, so cool, i remember the first time you went…its a good time for you and keith to get away and have a really nice trip, enjoy it and have lots of fun..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Thanks both Roger and Bob! Yes - it will be fun to see everyone. Our time will be tight though, as they have us scheduled with back to back classes both days.

I am sure I will have lots of pictures to share. 

I hope you both have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


What an interesting idea, textured paper. Could be applied in the box arena for textured panel finishes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Yes Martyn - it is embossed card stock. Just beautiful! There is a product called Decou-page by DecoArt that may be able to be used with it to 'toughen' it and finish it for different applications. I am going to be experimenting with it in the next couple of weeks. Very reasonable though - $3.00 US for 12 quarter sheets. I don't know if she has larger pieces. The shipping was reasonable as well.

I will keep you all posted.

Sheila

(You can read about Decou-page here: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Decoupage)


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


I love the vibrant colours of the card stock and the neutral ones just set my brain going on different ways to use them. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with them. Using this type of embossed card stock with some of your designs on the scrollsaw opens endless possibilities.
Today is finally a workshop day for me! Mild and sunny. Yea!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Many New Projects in the Works*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I didn't really feel that I had anything unusual or interesting to talk about . Things here have been really busy and I find that some days I just don't have a lot of new information to share. I am coming up on four years of writing here now (I had to check - I thought it was only three!) and while I have many, many new readers, I sometimes feel that I am being redundant when I tell of the 'routine' things that I did on the previous day. Although many of these day to day tasks are what really has made my little business grow. And it is growing! Both Keith and I are amazed at just how much and we are very pleased that not only are we holding our own in what has been a troubled economy, but expanding as well. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> The last couple of days have been very busy. On Wednesday we spent the day cutting the remainder of the large wholesale order for Artist Club. Yesterday I spent a good part of the day packaging it and it will be heading out today. It feels good to have it behind me. I do love working with the Artist's Club and doing these large orders from time to time. I like having at least one kit in their catalog at all times, as it really helps boost our income. I have a couple of ideas for them for next autumn and winter, and I need to start developing them as soon as we return from our trip.
> 
> Speaking of that, now that the order is finished, I can concentrate on getting ready for the NWA 23rd Annual Fine Woodworking Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York. We are leaving in less than three weeks and we have much to do to prepare for the four classes that we are teaching. It is all coming together though and everything should go well.
> 
> Keith was gone most of yesterday, as he went first to the lumber yard to purchase wood (we finally were running low, and we also needed more for the class projects.) He then took the lumber to Bernie's in Digby to plane and dress it and get it ready for cutting. I could have gone with, but there would have been little for me to do except to watch him push the boards through the planer with Bernie. I really felt that I had a lot to do here, so I passed on the visit and stayed here at home. I felt that was a better use of my time.
> 
> I spent the latter part of the day working on the next project(s) and article that I am doing for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I nearly finished drawing up the first project, and I should be cutting it today.
> 
> I also found when Keith got home that I received my package of beautifully embossed card stock from Ravenwood Treasures. My goodness the card stock is beautiful! I can't wait to incorporate it into my project! Below is an example of the card stock I received:
> 
> [IMG
> 
> I have some great plans for these as well.
> 
> I plan to do some great SCROLL SAW projects using these papers and I think they will be something fun that you would all like to try. I am going to do both a project and accompanying article on them for the magazine and I think it will help you look at your scroll saw in a new way.
> 
> I want to get these projects done before I leave, which means that I have to work really hard in the next three weeks in order to do that. But it is all going to be fun because I just love working with new materials and finding quality companies to order supplies from. It really makes my life exciting.
> 
> I have some other things that I am working on as well, which I will talk about as I further develop them.
> 
> So that is pretty much it for now. I think that should keep me busy and out of trouble for the time being. As usual, I am really excited about these new things and I can't wait to share them with all of you.
> 
> It sure is sunny out today. Yesterday was beautiful as well. I must admit that even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to getting my Mustang back on the road and enjoying some warmer weather. It will be nice to see others at the show as well.
> 
> Remember that this weekend we "spring ahead" and move our clocks forward an hour. That means it will remain lighter for an extra hour in the evening. I know lots of people enjoy the thought of more sunlight and longer days. It should help to brighten up those gloomy moods.
> 
> I can't wait to get to work today. It will be thrilling for me to see these new projects come together. I know I will have a great day and I hope you do as well.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Glad to hear you are finally making it into the shop, Anna! YAY!! 

It is beautiful here as well. I am finishing up another design first before I get to 'play' with these. I can't wait either.

Have a great afternoon!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Weekend Ahead*

Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.










The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.

The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.

Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!

Speaking of magazines . . .

I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.










I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.

It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.

Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.

I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.
> 
> The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!
> 
> Speaking of magazines . . .
> 
> I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.
> 
> It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.
> 
> Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.
> 
> I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Ohh yes!! Spring will be here in a minute. Turn those clocks up tonight. Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.
> 
> The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!
> 
> Speaking of magazines . . .
> 
> I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.
> 
> It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.
> 
> Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.
> 
> I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


I hope you are getting warmer weather, Roger.  Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## jacen68

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.
> 
> The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!
> 
> Speaking of magazines . . .
> 
> I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.
> 
> It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.
> 
> Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.
> 
> I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


It does seem archaic to change the clocks in a 24/7 global economy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.
> 
> The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!
> 
> Speaking of magazines . . .
> 
> I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.
> 
> It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.
> 
> Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.
> 
> I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


Yes, it is odd I think. I suppose I have been doing it most of my adult life though. I still try to see the sense of it. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.
> 
> The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!
> 
> Speaking of magazines . . .
> 
> I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.
> 
> It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.
> 
> Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.
> 
> I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


I say, Spring forward and then leave the clocks alone! It does seem archaic in this day and age. Saskatchewan does not change the clocks at all and they seem to survive OK. 
Spring is coming and despite the cold snaps, and rain the Spring bulbs are still persisting in pushing up towards the light.
I know spring is coming as I got into the workshop yesterday for a few hours.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> Well - I spent the day yesterday finishing up the other version of the little cookie cutter animal basket that I showed you a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version (pictured above) was done using the new DecoArt Chalky Finish Paints, and I thought it would be a wonderful gift for a baby or even Easter. I loved the soft, pastel colors and I thought they looked really beautiful.
> 
> The other version however is really different. It just goes to show how much a little paint can change the look of a project. You will be amazed at the difference and I think that it will expand the value of that pattern a great deal. I had intended to show you all the second version today, but I inadvertently placed it in my bedroom and I don't want to go in there and retrieve it right now. Keith and I are many times on different schedules and he stayed up very late (or shall I say 'early') and I don't want to bug him when retrieving it. We will just have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Today I am going to be spending the day writing the pattern packet and doing the photography for the new patterns. While that doesn't sound very exciting, it will feel good to be able to offer them with our next website update which will be the beginning of next week. When that is done, I will be able to continue on with the new things for the magazine and work with the beautiful paper stock that I showed yesterday. I can't wait to do that!
> 
> Speaking of magazines . . .
> 
> I received my new issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts the other day. In it was my "Spring Chick" word art project. I really loved this project and I loved the bright colors and the silly "springy" baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have this pattern available on the site when I do the next update.
> 
> It seems like I am all over the place sometimes. Maybe I am a bit, but it is really fun to see all of these projects coming together. I am truly enjoying working in so many directions and being able to do so many different things. It really makes the days go by quickly.
> 
> Tonight we put our clocks ahead and we 'lose' an hour. I don't like that at all, as there are too few hours in a day as it is. But it is a sure sign that spring is on its way and I must admit that even I am ready for it this year. Our road trip is quickly approaching and I hope by the time we head out that the weather will be kind to us for traveling. But we will take whatever is sent our way.
> 
> I promise some more pictures tomorrow. I hope to accomplish a lot today and I hope you all enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday.


So happy you had a chance to get into the shop. It was another "nicer" day here as well and everything is starting to melt. I do hope that it continues in that direction. Even though I love the winter, I feel like I am ready for some spring weather myself. I am glad you are getting better weather as well. Have a great evening. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Good Intentions*

After taking a couple of days off from writing, I find it is time to get back to it. I was feeling a bit poorly this past weekend and I didn't accomplish a great deal. I don't get sick often, and I can't even say if this was something that I would refer to 'illness' or perhaps it was just being tired. I have been going in a lot of directions at once lately and I needed to get a handle on things. I didn't think writing about them would be interesting to many of you, so I skipped.

Yesterday I was feeling a bit better, but spent the day doing paperwork and taxes. Try as I may, I never quite seem to keep up with them throughout the year. I have all the receipts and numbers that I need, but ideally I would be taking a couple of hours per month to post them in my ledger. That usually happens until about May, when the horror from the previous year wears off. Every year I vow to keep it current, and every year I fail. Then the following March comes along and I have several months of receipts to post, which I can honestly say I dread doing.

I finally have a good system set up though, and after a while of posting, it isn't so tedious. I actually begin to LIKE seeing what the numbers are telling me and find it very interesting. I think this happens every year though, which is why I have the urge to continue and post both January and February of this year to get "a good start" for next year. I see a pattern forming here, as I always begin the next year like this and for some reason it loses its enchantment and by May or so I am back to stuffing receipts in an envelope and waiting until I "have some time" to post them. As the pile grows, the task looks more and more intimidating and by autumn I abandon it altogether, figuring I would do it all at once in March, as usual. (Creating things is so much more fun!)

Now that it is behind me for the last year however, I am thinking to myself "that wasn't so bad!" and I am contemplating posting the receipts from the first two months of this year to stay on top of things. (I am on a roll!) The realistic part of me KNOWS that this will only last a few months (as per tradition . . . ) and by August I will be looking at an envelope of several months of receipts. No matter how good my intentions are, this has always been the case. I have no reason to believe it will play out any other way.

This is the perfect example of a "self-fulfilling prophecy."

Perhaps though, I will be able to break the cycle this year and turn over a new leaf. After all, I am always the one that is telling you all that "we are our own destiny." I truly believe that. We alone have the power to change our lives for the better, or we can be passive and allow things to change around us. It is our choice.

The funny part about a situation such as my bookkeeping one described here is that there actually comes a point when I 'give up' and figure "I'll get it done in the end." Perhaps it happens because there is not really a negative consequence attached to doing my receipts all at once as I do them other than the inconvenience of a day or so to post them. All the information is there and it all gets to the accountant on time so it isn't as if I am flubbing things up with anyone but myself. Perhaps the discomfort that I feel prior to tackling the task is not great enough for me to change my behavior. As I said - by this point, I am actually somewhat enjoying doing it, so it isn't really too bad.

Funny how my mind works . . .

But I still think that it would be much better if I were to spread this enjoyment over the course of the year, and not wait until March to get things in order. I must admit that as I am stuffing receipts into the designated folder each time I clean my purse, there is that momentary anxiety as I see the growing pile of the task that will await me when d-day finally arrives. But as soon as I close the cabinet that contains the folder, I am able to erase the thought from my brain until a few more weeks follow and I preform the same task again. And the cycle continues. . .

My projects have been on hold these couple of days, and I will resume writing the pattern packets later on today. We are still planning a site update for Wednesday or Thursday, and the new items will be available at that time. I was able to finish painting the little animal basket in the second style - this one a gingerbread theme - which will also be included in the pattern. I think it came out cute.










When I am done with the pattern for this and the update, I will be working on my new projects for the magazine, including the ones that use the embossed paper. It will all go back to normal.

We all have ideas and things that we don't follow through with. I think that is part of being human. I think the important thing to do is to prioritize what NEEDS to be done and go from there. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything. We just need to try our best.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Intentions*
> 
> After taking a couple of days off from writing, I find it is time to get back to it. I was feeling a bit poorly this past weekend and I didn't accomplish a great deal. I don't get sick often, and I can't even say if this was something that I would refer to 'illness' or perhaps it was just being tired. I have been going in a lot of directions at once lately and I needed to get a handle on things. I didn't think writing about them would be interesting to many of you, so I skipped.
> 
> Yesterday I was feeling a bit better, but spent the day doing paperwork and taxes. Try as I may, I never quite seem to keep up with them throughout the year. I have all the receipts and numbers that I need, but ideally I would be taking a couple of hours per month to post them in my ledger. That usually happens until about May, when the horror from the previous year wears off. Every year I vow to keep it current, and every year I fail. Then the following March comes along and I have several months of receipts to post, which I can honestly say I dread doing.
> 
> I finally have a good system set up though, and after a while of posting, it isn't so tedious. I actually begin to LIKE seeing what the numbers are telling me and find it very interesting. I think this happens every year though, which is why I have the urge to continue and post both January and February of this year to get "a good start" for next year. I see a pattern forming here, as I always begin the next year like this and for some reason it loses its enchantment and by May or so I am back to stuffing receipts in an envelope and waiting until I "have some time" to post them. As the pile grows, the task looks more and more intimidating and by autumn I abandon it altogether, figuring I would do it all at once in March, as usual. (Creating things is so much more fun!)
> 
> Now that it is behind me for the last year however, I am thinking to myself "that wasn't so bad!" and I am contemplating posting the receipts from the first two months of this year to stay on top of things. (I am on a roll!) The realistic part of me KNOWS that this will only last a few months (as per tradition . . . ) and by August I will be looking at an envelope of several months of receipts. No matter how good my intentions are, this has always been the case. I have no reason to believe it will play out any other way.
> 
> This is the perfect example of a "self-fulfilling prophecy."
> 
> Perhaps though, I will be able to break the cycle this year and turn over a new leaf. After all, I am always the one that is telling you all that "we are our own destiny." I truly believe that. We alone have the power to change our lives for the better, or we can be passive and allow things to change around us. It is our choice.
> 
> The funny part about a situation such as my bookkeeping one described here is that there actually comes a point when I 'give up' and figure "I'll get it done in the end." Perhaps it happens because there is not really a negative consequence attached to doing my receipts all at once as I do them other than the inconvenience of a day or so to post them. All the information is there and it all gets to the accountant on time so it isn't as if I am flubbing things up with anyone but myself. Perhaps the discomfort that I feel prior to tackling the task is not great enough for me to change my behavior. As I said - by this point, I am actually somewhat enjoying doing it, so it isn't really too bad.
> 
> Funny how my mind works . . .
> 
> But I still think that it would be much better if I were to spread this enjoyment over the course of the year, and not wait until March to get things in order. I must admit that as I am stuffing receipts into the designated folder each time I clean my purse, there is that momentary anxiety as I see the growing pile of the task that will await me when d-day finally arrives. But as soon as I close the cabinet that contains the folder, I am able to erase the thought from my brain until a few more weeks follow and I preform the same task again. And the cycle continues. . .
> 
> My projects have been on hold these couple of days, and I will resume writing the pattern packets later on today. We are still planning a site update for Wednesday or Thursday, and the new items will be available at that time. I was able to finish painting the little animal basket in the second style - this one a gingerbread theme - which will also be included in the pattern. I think it came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am done with the pattern for this and the update, I will be working on my new projects for the magazine, including the ones that use the embossed paper. It will all go back to normal.
> 
> We all have ideas and things that we don't follow through with. I think that is part of being human. I think the important thing to do is to prioritize what NEEDS to be done and go from there. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything. We just need to try our best.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


The gingerbread basket is so cute! I'm very much looking forward to seeing what you do with the embossed cards. 
Spring has finally arrived here. It's sunny and mild here again today and another workshop day - three days in a row - bonus!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Intentions*
> 
> After taking a couple of days off from writing, I find it is time to get back to it. I was feeling a bit poorly this past weekend and I didn't accomplish a great deal. I don't get sick often, and I can't even say if this was something that I would refer to 'illness' or perhaps it was just being tired. I have been going in a lot of directions at once lately and I needed to get a handle on things. I didn't think writing about them would be interesting to many of you, so I skipped.
> 
> Yesterday I was feeling a bit better, but spent the day doing paperwork and taxes. Try as I may, I never quite seem to keep up with them throughout the year. I have all the receipts and numbers that I need, but ideally I would be taking a couple of hours per month to post them in my ledger. That usually happens until about May, when the horror from the previous year wears off. Every year I vow to keep it current, and every year I fail. Then the following March comes along and I have several months of receipts to post, which I can honestly say I dread doing.
> 
> I finally have a good system set up though, and after a while of posting, it isn't so tedious. I actually begin to LIKE seeing what the numbers are telling me and find it very interesting. I think this happens every year though, which is why I have the urge to continue and post both January and February of this year to get "a good start" for next year. I see a pattern forming here, as I always begin the next year like this and for some reason it loses its enchantment and by May or so I am back to stuffing receipts in an envelope and waiting until I "have some time" to post them. As the pile grows, the task looks more and more intimidating and by autumn I abandon it altogether, figuring I would do it all at once in March, as usual. (Creating things is so much more fun!)
> 
> Now that it is behind me for the last year however, I am thinking to myself "that wasn't so bad!" and I am contemplating posting the receipts from the first two months of this year to stay on top of things. (I am on a roll!) The realistic part of me KNOWS that this will only last a few months (as per tradition . . . ) and by August I will be looking at an envelope of several months of receipts. No matter how good my intentions are, this has always been the case. I have no reason to believe it will play out any other way.
> 
> This is the perfect example of a "self-fulfilling prophecy."
> 
> Perhaps though, I will be able to break the cycle this year and turn over a new leaf. After all, I am always the one that is telling you all that "we are our own destiny." I truly believe that. We alone have the power to change our lives for the better, or we can be passive and allow things to change around us. It is our choice.
> 
> The funny part about a situation such as my bookkeeping one described here is that there actually comes a point when I 'give up' and figure "I'll get it done in the end." Perhaps it happens because there is not really a negative consequence attached to doing my receipts all at once as I do them other than the inconvenience of a day or so to post them. All the information is there and it all gets to the accountant on time so it isn't as if I am flubbing things up with anyone but myself. Perhaps the discomfort that I feel prior to tackling the task is not great enough for me to change my behavior. As I said - by this point, I am actually somewhat enjoying doing it, so it isn't really too bad.
> 
> Funny how my mind works . . .
> 
> But I still think that it would be much better if I were to spread this enjoyment over the course of the year, and not wait until March to get things in order. I must admit that as I am stuffing receipts into the designated folder each time I clean my purse, there is that momentary anxiety as I see the growing pile of the task that will await me when d-day finally arrives. But as soon as I close the cabinet that contains the folder, I am able to erase the thought from my brain until a few more weeks follow and I preform the same task again. And the cycle continues. . .
> 
> My projects have been on hold these couple of days, and I will resume writing the pattern packets later on today. We are still planning a site update for Wednesday or Thursday, and the new items will be available at that time. I was able to finish painting the little animal basket in the second style - this one a gingerbread theme - which will also be included in the pattern. I think it came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am done with the pattern for this and the update, I will be working on my new projects for the magazine, including the ones that use the embossed paper. It will all go back to normal.
> 
> We all have ideas and things that we don't follow through with. I think that is part of being human. I think the important thing to do is to prioritize what NEEDS to be done and go from there. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything. We just need to try our best.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good morning, Anna! I am glad you like the ginger basket. We had about 3 inches of snow here this morning, but by the late afternoon it was all gone. I am glad you are getting nice weather and hope that you are able to keep getting shop time. Be sure to send that nice weather east to us! 

Have a great Wednesday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to Some Better Things*

The majority of the day yesterday was spent organizing. I know that isn't much fun to write about but so many times I am asked how I stay so organized and I want you all to understand that it doesn't just 'happen' and it takes a lot of time to keep things in order. While some are able to work and function even when things are in disarray, I find that it stifles me and I cannot be very productive.

I finished doing all the number crunching for my taxes and feel a huge relief that the task is behind me. As I said yesterday, there were no surprises, but having the task looming over me had really began to bug me and I knew that I just had to stop in my tracks and designate the time necessary to get things in order. I find that it really puts a halt to my creative side though and it is impossible for me to concentrate on being creative and have that hanging over my head. As the time to leave for our trip approaches, I find that I want to tie up as many loose ends as possible before leaving. I want to be able to go with a clear head so that I can enjoy the process of teaching our class and seeing our friends and fellow woodworkers again.

Today I will be finishing up that last pattern packet that I showed you all yesterday. I was able to finish the step-by-step photos for it yesterday and I only have to finish the writing part today. In the mean time Keith is preparing the site for the update so we should have that done very soon. Then I can move ahead.

I have two new projects as well as an article planned to make for the next issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. That is the August issue - the one right before the holiday issue - and the projects will be appropriate for the late summer. I have been looking at the embossed paper all week and dying to experiment with it for some of the things that I plan to create, but I have had to be responsible and do these other things first. Lots of times people remark how lucky I am to be able to be a designer for a living, as I get to 'play' all the time. But as you all see, owning a business holds a variety of responsibilities and the time we actually get to 'create' is much less than most imagine. I can't wait to dive in and get going on those.

So with that said, I once again am going to keep things short here. Hopefully in the next few days I will have some fun new things to share with you here. While I don't feel that blogs such as today's are very exciting, it is nice to touch base with you all each morning and say 'hi'.

It is mid-week already, and time is passing quickly as usual. We had about 3-4 inches of snow yesterday morning and it was gone by early evening. It seems that winter is going out kicking and screaming this year. This morning is sunny and calm, although we hear there will be more snow coming our way. Even I am thinking that this winter is getting long. I hope it is nice by the time we leave for our trip at the end of the month. We shall see . . .

Have a wonderful Wednesday. . .

*Today's Featured Product*




  






SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Butterfly Plaque by Keith Fenton


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Some Better Things*
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent organizing. I know that isn't much fun to write about but so many times I am asked how I stay so organized and I want you all to understand that it doesn't just 'happen' and it takes a lot of time to keep things in order. While some are able to work and function even when things are in disarray, I find that it stifles me and I cannot be very productive.
> 
> I finished doing all the number crunching for my taxes and feel a huge relief that the task is behind me. As I said yesterday, there were no surprises, but having the task looming over me had really began to bug me and I knew that I just had to stop in my tracks and designate the time necessary to get things in order. I find that it really puts a halt to my creative side though and it is impossible for me to concentrate on being creative and have that hanging over my head. As the time to leave for our trip approaches, I find that I want to tie up as many loose ends as possible before leaving. I want to be able to go with a clear head so that I can enjoy the process of teaching our class and seeing our friends and fellow woodworkers again.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up that last pattern packet that I showed you all yesterday. I was able to finish the step-by-step photos for it yesterday and I only have to finish the writing part today. In the mean time Keith is preparing the site for the update so we should have that done very soon. Then I can move ahead.
> 
> I have two new projects as well as an article planned to make for the next issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. That is the August issue - the one right before the holiday issue - and the projects will be appropriate for the late summer. I have been looking at the embossed paper all week and dying to experiment with it for some of the things that I plan to create, but I have had to be responsible and do these other things first. Lots of times people remark how lucky I am to be able to be a designer for a living, as I get to 'play' all the time. But as you all see, owning a business holds a variety of responsibilities and the time we actually get to 'create' is much less than most imagine. I can't wait to dive in and get going on those.
> 
> So with that said, I once again am going to keep things short here. Hopefully in the next few days I will have some fun new things to share with you here. While I don't feel that blogs such as today's are very exciting, it is nice to touch base with you all each morning and say 'hi'.
> 
> It is mid-week already, and time is passing quickly as usual. We had about 3-4 inches of snow yesterday morning and it was gone by early evening. It seems that winter is going out kicking and screaming this year. This morning is sunny and calm, although we hear there will be more snow coming our way. Even I am thinking that this winter is getting long. I hope it is nice by the time we leave for our trip at the end of the month. We shall see . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. . .
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Butterfly Plaque by Keith Fenton


Sheila, Glad the burden of computing taxes is behind you and you can progress on reading for the classes. Keith, That butterfly boarded plaque is SUPERB! You really are talented with the scroll saw. Lots of effort and patience have contributed to your professionalism. Russell Pitner


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Some Better Things*
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent organizing. I know that isn't much fun to write about but so many times I am asked how I stay so organized and I want you all to understand that it doesn't just 'happen' and it takes a lot of time to keep things in order. While some are able to work and function even when things are in disarray, I find that it stifles me and I cannot be very productive.
> 
> I finished doing all the number crunching for my taxes and feel a huge relief that the task is behind me. As I said yesterday, there were no surprises, but having the task looming over me had really began to bug me and I knew that I just had to stop in my tracks and designate the time necessary to get things in order. I find that it really puts a halt to my creative side though and it is impossible for me to concentrate on being creative and have that hanging over my head. As the time to leave for our trip approaches, I find that I want to tie up as many loose ends as possible before leaving. I want to be able to go with a clear head so that I can enjoy the process of teaching our class and seeing our friends and fellow woodworkers again.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up that last pattern packet that I showed you all yesterday. I was able to finish the step-by-step photos for it yesterday and I only have to finish the writing part today. In the mean time Keith is preparing the site for the update so we should have that done very soon. Then I can move ahead.
> 
> I have two new projects as well as an article planned to make for the next issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. That is the August issue - the one right before the holiday issue - and the projects will be appropriate for the late summer. I have been looking at the embossed paper all week and dying to experiment with it for some of the things that I plan to create, but I have had to be responsible and do these other things first. Lots of times people remark how lucky I am to be able to be a designer for a living, as I get to 'play' all the time. But as you all see, owning a business holds a variety of responsibilities and the time we actually get to 'create' is much less than most imagine. I can't wait to dive in and get going on those.
> 
> So with that said, I once again am going to keep things short here. Hopefully in the next few days I will have some fun new things to share with you here. While I don't feel that blogs such as today's are very exciting, it is nice to touch base with you all each morning and say 'hi'.
> 
> It is mid-week already, and time is passing quickly as usual. We had about 3-4 inches of snow yesterday morning and it was gone by early evening. It seems that winter is going out kicking and screaming this year. This morning is sunny and calm, although we hear there will be more snow coming our way. Even I am thinking that this winter is getting long. I hope it is nice by the time we leave for our trip at the end of the month. We shall see . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. . .
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Butterfly Plaque by Keith Fenton


Thank you so much Russell. I also think Keith is a really talented partner and I am very fortunate to be working with him. He certainly adds to the company. Even though it is "Sheila Landry Designs", he is a huge part of things.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Some Better Things*
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent organizing. I know that isn't much fun to write about but so many times I am asked how I stay so organized and I want you all to understand that it doesn't just 'happen' and it takes a lot of time to keep things in order. While some are able to work and function even when things are in disarray, I find that it stifles me and I cannot be very productive.
> 
> I finished doing all the number crunching for my taxes and feel a huge relief that the task is behind me. As I said yesterday, there were no surprises, but having the task looming over me had really began to bug me and I knew that I just had to stop in my tracks and designate the time necessary to get things in order. I find that it really puts a halt to my creative side though and it is impossible for me to concentrate on being creative and have that hanging over my head. As the time to leave for our trip approaches, I find that I want to tie up as many loose ends as possible before leaving. I want to be able to go with a clear head so that I can enjoy the process of teaching our class and seeing our friends and fellow woodworkers again.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up that last pattern packet that I showed you all yesterday. I was able to finish the step-by-step photos for it yesterday and I only have to finish the writing part today. In the mean time Keith is preparing the site for the update so we should have that done very soon. Then I can move ahead.
> 
> I have two new projects as well as an article planned to make for the next issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. That is the August issue - the one right before the holiday issue - and the projects will be appropriate for the late summer. I have been looking at the embossed paper all week and dying to experiment with it for some of the things that I plan to create, but I have had to be responsible and do these other things first. Lots of times people remark how lucky I am to be able to be a designer for a living, as I get to 'play' all the time. But as you all see, owning a business holds a variety of responsibilities and the time we actually get to 'create' is much less than most imagine. I can't wait to dive in and get going on those.
> 
> So with that said, I once again am going to keep things short here. Hopefully in the next few days I will have some fun new things to share with you here. While I don't feel that blogs such as today's are very exciting, it is nice to touch base with you all each morning and say 'hi'.
> 
> It is mid-week already, and time is passing quickly as usual. We had about 3-4 inches of snow yesterday morning and it was gone by early evening. It seems that winter is going out kicking and screaming this year. This morning is sunny and calm, although we hear there will be more snow coming our way. Even I am thinking that this winter is getting long. I hope it is nice by the time we leave for our trip at the end of the month. We shall see . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. . .
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Butterfly Plaque by Keith Fenton


Good morning Sheila and a beautiful one it is too! Taxes are definitely the less exciting part of business but a good feeling when it's all put to bed.
Our winter is pretty well over and we are into the double digit temperatures. Lots of workshop time! I'll send photos in the next few days of my interpretations of Keith's pendants that I have been working on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to Some Better Things*
> 
> The majority of the day yesterday was spent organizing. I know that isn't much fun to write about but so many times I am asked how I stay so organized and I want you all to understand that it doesn't just 'happen' and it takes a lot of time to keep things in order. While some are able to work and function even when things are in disarray, I find that it stifles me and I cannot be very productive.
> 
> I finished doing all the number crunching for my taxes and feel a huge relief that the task is behind me. As I said yesterday, there were no surprises, but having the task looming over me had really began to bug me and I knew that I just had to stop in my tracks and designate the time necessary to get things in order. I find that it really puts a halt to my creative side though and it is impossible for me to concentrate on being creative and have that hanging over my head. As the time to leave for our trip approaches, I find that I want to tie up as many loose ends as possible before leaving. I want to be able to go with a clear head so that I can enjoy the process of teaching our class and seeing our friends and fellow woodworkers again.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up that last pattern packet that I showed you all yesterday. I was able to finish the step-by-step photos for it yesterday and I only have to finish the writing part today. In the mean time Keith is preparing the site for the update so we should have that done very soon. Then I can move ahead.
> 
> I have two new projects as well as an article planned to make for the next issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. That is the August issue - the one right before the holiday issue - and the projects will be appropriate for the late summer. I have been looking at the embossed paper all week and dying to experiment with it for some of the things that I plan to create, but I have had to be responsible and do these other things first. Lots of times people remark how lucky I am to be able to be a designer for a living, as I get to 'play' all the time. But as you all see, owning a business holds a variety of responsibilities and the time we actually get to 'create' is much less than most imagine. I can't wait to dive in and get going on those.
> 
> So with that said, I once again am going to keep things short here. Hopefully in the next few days I will have some fun new things to share with you here. While I don't feel that blogs such as today's are very exciting, it is nice to touch base with you all each morning and say 'hi'.
> 
> It is mid-week already, and time is passing quickly as usual. We had about 3-4 inches of snow yesterday morning and it was gone by early evening. It seems that winter is going out kicking and screaming this year. This morning is sunny and calm, although we hear there will be more snow coming our way. Even I am thinking that this winter is getting long. I hope it is nice by the time we leave for our trip at the end of the month. We shall see . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. . .
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK230 Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Butterfly Plaque by Keith Fenton


Hi, Anna! How are you think morning. I am so happy to hear you are on your way to spring. Here too we seem to be through the worst of winter. I am really looking forward to getting out more and getting some fresh air. I can't wait to see your pendants! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sharing a Great Technique*

I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.

This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??

But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.

One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.

I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.

Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.

Wow! (and I mean that!)

We are going to have some fun with this idea!

So without further delay, below is the video . . .






I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.

Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.

With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.

Have a great Thursday!

*Today's Featured Product*




  






SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


Way cool, as always, Sheila. I like Steves work and ideas as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


Steve is AWESOME! I love how he shows things in such a way that ANYONE can do them!  Have a great day, Roger!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


Good morning Sheila,
I was quite fascinated by his process too. Do you know where to find imagines like those that are royalty free? I can't wait to see what you come up with using this idea.
Rick
Ps not long now. I just hope the storm we got yesterday is the last major one of the year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


Hi, Rick:
The Graphics Fairy - http://thegraphicsfairy.com/ is LOADED with thousands of royalty-free and free-use images. It is a place that many of my favorite designers use. You will have a great time! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


Thanks Sheila. It is a great site.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


I love it as well, Rick! I forgot to say - I can't wait to see you too! (Two weeks and counting!) 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


What a great idea! This has my brain going in different directions now! I can now print my own photos on wood and the possibilities of how to use them are endless! It might be a great way to get me started on some segmentation. It's going to be a busy workshop season. Yea! Thanks for sharing that information.
By the way, I sent you some photos of the pendants which I finished yesterday. Next project finish the Christmas box.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sharing a Great Technique*
> 
> I am off to a late start this morning so I will keep this short. It wasn't that I slept in or anything like that, but I was going through my mail and reading and surfing the web and learning new things. I do that every morning before I come here to write.
> 
> This morning I seemed to find more interesting and useful information than usual. While there is usually one or two crumbs that are particularly of interest to me, it seems today that I got lost in the trails of information that I was following. I just looked up at the clock and it is already past 9am. (YIKES!!!) Where does that time go, anyway??
> 
> But time learning is never wasted. The more I learn, the more I am able to share with you all. Once again, I just don't understand how anyone can be 'bored'. Ever.
> 
> One thing in particular that I wanted to share with you all today is a video I came across by my friend Steve Ramsey. Steve has his own web page and loads of videos and information under the name of his enterprise called Woodworking for Mere Mortals.
> 
> I first came across his videos when I joined the Lumberjocks.com community nearly four years ago. I loved the way that Steve presents techniques and projects that are easy for the "average" person to understand. His straight forward and sometimes funny presentations offer a wealth of information and are very fun to watch and entertaining as well. I have seen him develop over the years and I really LEARN a lot from his presentations. I hope you go check them out.
> 
> Today I came across a new video that he created which would be of interest to both my woodworking AND painting followers. The video is entitled "How to transfer an inkjet image to wood" and it was a great "ah ha!" moment for me. Recently in my painting travels, I have been interested in using some vintage images as accents to my painting and woodworking projects, but the only methods that I have seen require a laser printer, which means that I would have to to to Office Depot or a similar place to get my image copied. But seeing this method that Steve used which required only the use of an INKJET printer was a great moment for me. Not only does that mean that I can reproduce the images right here at home, in case I mess them up or change my mind (not me!  ) but I can also try transferring images in COLOR.
> 
> Wow! (and I mean that!)
> 
> We are going to have some fun with this idea!
> 
> So without further delay, below is the video . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this! (ANOTHER exciting thing to do!) I haven't done so yet, but I promise I will keep you all posted. I hope those of you who try it will let me know how it works for you as well.
> 
> Please be sure to visit Steve's site and look at all the fabulous projects and techniques that he demonstrates. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, you will certainly find some wonderful ideas and tips.
> 
> With that said, it is back to work for me. I am just finishing up the final pattern and we are working on the site update today. We should be ready to roll by tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - 2 Seasonal Songbird Plaques Pattern - Summer


My goodness, Anna! I thought I emailed you asking you if I could use your photos here today! I thought that others would love to see them. I wonder if the email got 'lost' somehow! I will re-write it and get another one off to you.

I love that you enjoy all the different things I try to show here. I certainly don't expect EVERYONE to try EVERYTHING I suggest here in my blog, but I like to offer as many options as I can so others can try what they like. I always find such joy in seeing you have fun with so many of the techniques I introduce. 

Thanks as always for your comments and support!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns, Sales and Freebies on our Site*

We finally got our site updated yesterday. I say that with just a touch of exasperation because it seems like getting to this point took much, much longer than it should.

It hasn't been because I wasn't working - as a matter of fact, I don't think I have had a minute to 'goof off' in over a week! I think it was more that there has just been a lot of things going on and there have been many tasks that take time and needed my attention. It's all part of running a business though.

It WAS nice to write the newsletter and see all the new things we are offering though. It is funny how I usually don't feel like we are accomplishing much, then when I write the newsletter I am rather proud of what I see. Between Keith and myself we have been updating our site regularly about every two weeks and offering several new patterns and projects for people to try.

I like to give a quick review here in the blog as well because I know there are those interested that don't like to "join" mailing lists. With all the junk emails that we receive I can certainly understand that, so I will show a couple of the new projects here . . .

First off, Keith has a new Welcome sign:




  






SLDK363 Enter As Guests Welcome Plaque

It really came out nice and I think it would make a nice addition to any home.

I FINALLY finished the instructions to my Cookie Cutter Animal Basket:




  









  






SLD452 Cookie Cutter Animal Basket

For some reason, it seemed like it took a while to write the instructions. But I think that was only because I was doing so many other things in between - including preparing my figures for my taxes. I am pleased with the pattern though, as it shows the construction of the basket as well as how to paint both color schemes. I am rather proud of it. I am also going to be offering a pre-cut wood kit for those who don't do woodworking.

I also finished up my Spring Chicken Word Art project:




  






SLD444 Springtime Chicks Word Art

I really loved this pattern! It is so bright and cheerful and I loved the little "springy" chicks! They are so funny to look at!




  






And finally, Keith has a new set of filigree ornaments that are artistic and adorable all at once. They are 10 Filigree Garden Critters




  






SLDK362 - 10 Filigree Garden Critters

Like any of the filigree ornaments, they have LOADS of applications.

We have new sales as well and we also changed our free patterns both for the painters:










And also for the woodworkers:










To get those, all you have to do is go to our Free Patterns and Resources page on the site.

When I look at it all here, I think we DID do a lot in the past couple of weeks. It feels good to see it all in one place, as I said.

Today I am beginning some new projects. I have one on the drawing board, and another one that I am working on which will include the beautiful card stock that I showed last week. I can't wait to see how these will come out.

It is hard to believe that it is the end of the week already. This week just seemed to go by much faster than usual. Probably because I was so busy. I hope you all had a great week as well and even a better weekend.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns, Sales and Freebies on our Site*
> 
> We finally got our site updated yesterday. I say that with just a touch of exasperation because it seems like getting to this point took much, much longer than it should.
> 
> It hasn't been because I wasn't working - as a matter of fact, I don't think I have had a minute to 'goof off' in over a week! I think it was more that there has just been a lot of things going on and there have been many tasks that take time and needed my attention. It's all part of running a business though.
> 
> It WAS nice to write the newsletter and see all the new things we are offering though. It is funny how I usually don't feel like we are accomplishing much, then when I write the newsletter I am rather proud of what I see. Between Keith and myself we have been updating our site regularly about every two weeks and offering several new patterns and projects for people to try.
> 
> I like to give a quick review here in the blog as well because I know there are those interested that don't like to "join" mailing lists. With all the junk emails that we receive I can certainly understand that, so I will show a couple of the new projects here . . .
> 
> First off, Keith has a new Welcome sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK363 Enter As Guests Welcome Plaque
> 
> It really came out nice and I think it would make a nice addition to any home.
> 
> I FINALLY finished the instructions to my Cookie Cutter Animal Basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD452 Cookie Cutter Animal Basket
> 
> For some reason, it seemed like it took a while to write the instructions. But I think that was only because I was doing so many other things in between - including preparing my figures for my taxes. I am pleased with the pattern though, as it shows the construction of the basket as well as how to paint both color schemes. I am rather proud of it. I am also going to be offering a pre-cut wood kit for those who don't do woodworking.
> 
> I also finished up my Spring Chicken Word Art project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD444 Springtime Chicks Word Art
> 
> I really loved this pattern! It is so bright and cheerful and I loved the little "springy" chicks! They are so funny to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new set of filigree ornaments that are artistic and adorable all at once. They are 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK362 - 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> Like any of the filigree ornaments, they have LOADS of applications.
> 
> We have new sales as well and we also changed our free patterns both for the painters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also for the woodworkers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get those, all you have to do is go to our Free Patterns and Resources page on the site.
> 
> When I look at it all here, I think we DID do a lot in the past couple of weeks. It feels good to see it all in one place, as I said.
> 
> Today I am beginning some new projects. I have one on the drawing board, and another one that I am working on which will include the beautiful card stock that I showed last week. I can't wait to see how these will come out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is the end of the week already. This week just seemed to go by much faster than usual. Probably because I was so busy. I hope you all had a great week as well and even a better weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


A great selection of new items! You both have been very busy. There is something here for everyone. 
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## lanwater

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns, Sales and Freebies on our Site*
> 
> We finally got our site updated yesterday. I say that with just a touch of exasperation because it seems like getting to this point took much, much longer than it should.
> 
> It hasn't been because I wasn't working - as a matter of fact, I don't think I have had a minute to 'goof off' in over a week! I think it was more that there has just been a lot of things going on and there have been many tasks that take time and needed my attention. It's all part of running a business though.
> 
> It WAS nice to write the newsletter and see all the new things we are offering though. It is funny how I usually don't feel like we are accomplishing much, then when I write the newsletter I am rather proud of what I see. Between Keith and myself we have been updating our site regularly about every two weeks and offering several new patterns and projects for people to try.
> 
> I like to give a quick review here in the blog as well because I know there are those interested that don't like to "join" mailing lists. With all the junk emails that we receive I can certainly understand that, so I will show a couple of the new projects here . . .
> 
> First off, Keith has a new Welcome sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK363 Enter As Guests Welcome Plaque
> 
> It really came out nice and I think it would make a nice addition to any home.
> 
> I FINALLY finished the instructions to my Cookie Cutter Animal Basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD452 Cookie Cutter Animal Basket
> 
> For some reason, it seemed like it took a while to write the instructions. But I think that was only because I was doing so many other things in between - including preparing my figures for my taxes. I am pleased with the pattern though, as it shows the construction of the basket as well as how to paint both color schemes. I am rather proud of it. I am also going to be offering a pre-cut wood kit for those who don't do woodworking.
> 
> I also finished up my Spring Chicken Word Art project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD444 Springtime Chicks Word Art
> 
> I really loved this pattern! It is so bright and cheerful and I loved the little "springy" chicks! They are so funny to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new set of filigree ornaments that are artistic and adorable all at once. They are 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK362 - 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> Like any of the filigree ornaments, they have LOADS of applications.
> 
> We have new sales as well and we also changed our free patterns both for the painters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also for the woodworkers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get those, all you have to do is go to our Free Patterns and Resources page on the site.
> 
> When I look at it all here, I think we DID do a lot in the past couple of weeks. It feels good to see it all in one place, as I said.
> 
> Today I am beginning some new projects. I have one on the drawing board, and another one that I am working on which will include the beautiful card stock that I showed last week. I can't wait to see how these will come out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is the end of the week already. This week just seemed to go by much faster than usual. Probably because I was so busy. I hope you all had a great week as well and even a better weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


pretty nice designs.


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns, Sales and Freebies on our Site*
> 
> We finally got our site updated yesterday. I say that with just a touch of exasperation because it seems like getting to this point took much, much longer than it should.
> 
> It hasn't been because I wasn't working - as a matter of fact, I don't think I have had a minute to 'goof off' in over a week! I think it was more that there has just been a lot of things going on and there have been many tasks that take time and needed my attention. It's all part of running a business though.
> 
> It WAS nice to write the newsletter and see all the new things we are offering though. It is funny how I usually don't feel like we are accomplishing much, then when I write the newsletter I am rather proud of what I see. Between Keith and myself we have been updating our site regularly about every two weeks and offering several new patterns and projects for people to try.
> 
> I like to give a quick review here in the blog as well because I know there are those interested that don't like to "join" mailing lists. With all the junk emails that we receive I can certainly understand that, so I will show a couple of the new projects here . . .
> 
> First off, Keith has a new Welcome sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK363 Enter As Guests Welcome Plaque
> 
> It really came out nice and I think it would make a nice addition to any home.
> 
> I FINALLY finished the instructions to my Cookie Cutter Animal Basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD452 Cookie Cutter Animal Basket
> 
> For some reason, it seemed like it took a while to write the instructions. But I think that was only because I was doing so many other things in between - including preparing my figures for my taxes. I am pleased with the pattern though, as it shows the construction of the basket as well as how to paint both color schemes. I am rather proud of it. I am also going to be offering a pre-cut wood kit for those who don't do woodworking.
> 
> I also finished up my Spring Chicken Word Art project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD444 Springtime Chicks Word Art
> 
> I really loved this pattern! It is so bright and cheerful and I loved the little "springy" chicks! They are so funny to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new set of filigree ornaments that are artistic and adorable all at once. They are 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK362 - 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> Like any of the filigree ornaments, they have LOADS of applications.
> 
> We have new sales as well and we also changed our free patterns both for the painters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also for the woodworkers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get those, all you have to do is go to our Free Patterns and Resources page on the site.
> 
> When I look at it all here, I think we DID do a lot in the past couple of weeks. It feels good to see it all in one place, as I said.
> 
> Today I am beginning some new projects. I have one on the drawing board, and another one that I am working on which will include the beautiful card stock that I showed last week. I can't wait to see how these will come out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is the end of the week already. This week just seemed to go by much faster than usual. Probably because I was so busy. I hope you all had a great week as well and even a better weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Looks great


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns, Sales and Freebies on our Site*
> 
> We finally got our site updated yesterday. I say that with just a touch of exasperation because it seems like getting to this point took much, much longer than it should.
> 
> It hasn't been because I wasn't working - as a matter of fact, I don't think I have had a minute to 'goof off' in over a week! I think it was more that there has just been a lot of things going on and there have been many tasks that take time and needed my attention. It's all part of running a business though.
> 
> It WAS nice to write the newsletter and see all the new things we are offering though. It is funny how I usually don't feel like we are accomplishing much, then when I write the newsletter I am rather proud of what I see. Between Keith and myself we have been updating our site regularly about every two weeks and offering several new patterns and projects for people to try.
> 
> I like to give a quick review here in the blog as well because I know there are those interested that don't like to "join" mailing lists. With all the junk emails that we receive I can certainly understand that, so I will show a couple of the new projects here . . .
> 
> First off, Keith has a new Welcome sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK363 Enter As Guests Welcome Plaque
> 
> It really came out nice and I think it would make a nice addition to any home.
> 
> I FINALLY finished the instructions to my Cookie Cutter Animal Basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD452 Cookie Cutter Animal Basket
> 
> For some reason, it seemed like it took a while to write the instructions. But I think that was only because I was doing so many other things in between - including preparing my figures for my taxes. I am pleased with the pattern though, as it shows the construction of the basket as well as how to paint both color schemes. I am rather proud of it. I am also going to be offering a pre-cut wood kit for those who don't do woodworking.
> 
> I also finished up my Spring Chicken Word Art project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD444 Springtime Chicks Word Art
> 
> I really loved this pattern! It is so bright and cheerful and I loved the little "springy" chicks! They are so funny to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new set of filigree ornaments that are artistic and adorable all at once. They are 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK362 - 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> Like any of the filigree ornaments, they have LOADS of applications.
> 
> We have new sales as well and we also changed our free patterns both for the painters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also for the woodworkers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get those, all you have to do is go to our Free Patterns and Resources page on the site.
> 
> When I look at it all here, I think we DID do a lot in the past couple of weeks. It feels good to see it all in one place, as I said.
> 
> Today I am beginning some new projects. I have one on the drawing board, and another one that I am working on which will include the beautiful card stock that I showed last week. I can't wait to see how these will come out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is the end of the week already. This week just seemed to go by much faster than usual. Probably because I was so busy. I hope you all had a great week as well and even a better weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


You both go together like salt n pepper. Always enjoy yours and Keiths wares.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns, Sales and Freebies on our Site*
> 
> We finally got our site updated yesterday. I say that with just a touch of exasperation because it seems like getting to this point took much, much longer than it should.
> 
> It hasn't been because I wasn't working - as a matter of fact, I don't think I have had a minute to 'goof off' in over a week! I think it was more that there has just been a lot of things going on and there have been many tasks that take time and needed my attention. It's all part of running a business though.
> 
> It WAS nice to write the newsletter and see all the new things we are offering though. It is funny how I usually don't feel like we are accomplishing much, then when I write the newsletter I am rather proud of what I see. Between Keith and myself we have been updating our site regularly about every two weeks and offering several new patterns and projects for people to try.
> 
> I like to give a quick review here in the blog as well because I know there are those interested that don't like to "join" mailing lists. With all the junk emails that we receive I can certainly understand that, so I will show a couple of the new projects here . . .
> 
> First off, Keith has a new Welcome sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK363 Enter As Guests Welcome Plaque
> 
> It really came out nice and I think it would make a nice addition to any home.
> 
> I FINALLY finished the instructions to my Cookie Cutter Animal Basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD452 Cookie Cutter Animal Basket
> 
> For some reason, it seemed like it took a while to write the instructions. But I think that was only because I was doing so many other things in between - including preparing my figures for my taxes. I am pleased with the pattern though, as it shows the construction of the basket as well as how to paint both color schemes. I am rather proud of it. I am also going to be offering a pre-cut wood kit for those who don't do woodworking.
> 
> I also finished up my Spring Chicken Word Art project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD444 Springtime Chicks Word Art
> 
> I really loved this pattern! It is so bright and cheerful and I loved the little "springy" chicks! They are so funny to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Keith has a new set of filigree ornaments that are artistic and adorable all at once. They are 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK362 - 10 Filigree Garden Critters
> 
> Like any of the filigree ornaments, they have LOADS of applications.
> 
> We have new sales as well and we also changed our free patterns both for the painters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also for the woodworkers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get those, all you have to do is go to our Free Patterns and Resources page on the site.
> 
> When I look at it all here, I think we DID do a lot in the past couple of weeks. It feels good to see it all in one place, as I said.
> 
> Today I am beginning some new projects. I have one on the drawing board, and another one that I am working on which will include the beautiful card stock that I showed last week. I can't wait to see how these will come out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is the end of the week already. This week just seemed to go by much faster than usual. Probably because I was so busy. I hope you all had a great week as well and even a better weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good morning everyone! Thank you all so much for your kind comments. Both Keith and I really do appreciate them. As always, it is a real pleasure to have such a talented partner to help keep things going at a great level. I think many times we both inspire each other. The results is good all around!

Have a great weekend everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to the Next Project . . . *

I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?

I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.

So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:










This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.

I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.

As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.

"Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project . . . *
> 
> I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?
> 
> I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.
> 
> So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.
> 
> As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.
> 
> "Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


Hmmm…... Gardening/pot markers?? 
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project . . . *
> 
> I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?
> 
> I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.
> 
> So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.
> 
> As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.
> 
> "Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


BINGO, Anna! You are really good. 

Have a great weekend yourself!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project . . . *
> 
> I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?
> 
> I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.
> 
> So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.
> 
> As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.
> 
> "Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project . . . *
> 
> I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?
> 
> I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.
> 
> So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.
> 
> As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.
> 
> "Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


Hummm . . . .


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project . . . *
> 
> I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?
> 
> I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.
> 
> So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.
> 
> As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.
> 
> "Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


Where's dat wascully wabbit???.........he went dat-a way… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Next Project . . . *
> 
> I had thought that I would be able to take a day off today and do some things that aren't work-related, but after an email from my editor at Creative Woodworks and Crafts, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. I had mixed up my schedule for what is going to be published, and I need to have my next project in the mail by Monday so it can make it to the magazine offices on time. Why did I think that I would have another week?
> 
> I don't mind though, because fortunately I have about 95% of the projects drawn and I am nearly ready to cut it out. In between doing all the other things that I have been doing lately, I did get the majority of it drawn up. I am really grateful for that. In theory, I could actually even finish cutting it out today and then I will have TOMORROW for doing my own personal things. It is a great goal to work for and will motivate me to have a good and productive day today.
> 
> So once again, I need to make this post short and get moving on the working front. In the meantime, I will show you a little preview of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be for the JUNE issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts. I can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> I promise to show you a bit more on it the next time. I think it is going to be a fun project.
> 
> As we march through March, I can't believe that it is half over already. In two weeks we will be in New York at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase teaching. I can't wait to see old friends and meet new people. Both Keith and I are looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a very productive and creative Saturday.
> 
> "Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it, the just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while" - Steve Jobs


These bunnies are sure multiplying! More pictures in tomorrow's blog (Monday)!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme . . .*

OK - Now you all have that song going through your head. It was hard not to think of it all the while I was making this project.

I don't know what it is with me and bunnies lately, but I just have a lot of "bunny" ideas that I am thinking about. Maybe it has to do with the time of year me thinking ahead to warmer days.

This is a project that I am doing for the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The theme for the magazine is "summer" and it comes out late in spring. I thought it would be a great idea to make something that represented the warm and sunny months. I thought of flowers and gardening and what came to mind was the thought of fresh herbs that I used to buy at the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal here in Nova Scotia all throughout the summer. So I decided to make a nice set of scroll sawn plant pokes.

Now these aren't actually "bunny" silhouettes. They are all silhouettes of hares. I love the large ears and gawky, odd shapes of hares and I thought they would make fun little plant pokes.










I made a dozen of them, all in different shapes for 12 different herbs.










They are cut from ash, and I will admit, the lettering is quite a challenge:










But fear not - as usual I have some other versions of these cute little hares ready to be finished up today. The other versions will make things much easier for someone who is newer to scroll sawing to accomplish, yet I think the results is equally cute.

So that is it for today. I have to really get 'hopping' today and get to work. I promise to have several more pictures tomorrow with some fun and different looks to these handsome hares.

Happy Monday to you all! (And try not to hum that song today!)


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme . . .*
> 
> OK - Now you all have that song going through your head. It was hard not to think of it all the while I was making this project.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and bunnies lately, but I just have a lot of "bunny" ideas that I am thinking about. Maybe it has to do with the time of year me thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> This is a project that I am doing for the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The theme for the magazine is "summer" and it comes out late in spring. I thought it would be a great idea to make something that represented the warm and sunny months. I thought of flowers and gardening and what came to mind was the thought of fresh herbs that I used to buy at the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal here in Nova Scotia all throughout the summer. So I decided to make a nice set of scroll sawn plant pokes.
> 
> Now these aren't actually "bunny" silhouettes. They are all silhouettes of hares. I love the large ears and gawky, odd shapes of hares and I thought they would make fun little plant pokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a dozen of them, all in different shapes for 12 different herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cut from ash, and I will admit, the lettering is quite a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not - as usual I have some other versions of these cute little hares ready to be finished up today. The other versions will make things much easier for someone who is newer to scroll sawing to accomplish, yet I think the results is equally cute.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to really get 'hopping' today and get to work. I promise to have several more pictures tomorrow with some fun and different looks to these handsome hares.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And try not to hum that song today!)


These are really cute Sheila! As small as they are an easier version will be appreciated. A great way to start the week.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme . . .*
> 
> OK - Now you all have that song going through your head. It was hard not to think of it all the while I was making this project.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and bunnies lately, but I just have a lot of "bunny" ideas that I am thinking about. Maybe it has to do with the time of year me thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> This is a project that I am doing for the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The theme for the magazine is "summer" and it comes out late in spring. I thought it would be a great idea to make something that represented the warm and sunny months. I thought of flowers and gardening and what came to mind was the thought of fresh herbs that I used to buy at the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal here in Nova Scotia all throughout the summer. So I decided to make a nice set of scroll sawn plant pokes.
> 
> Now these aren't actually "bunny" silhouettes. They are all silhouettes of hares. I love the large ears and gawky, odd shapes of hares and I thought they would make fun little plant pokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a dozen of them, all in different shapes for 12 different herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cut from ash, and I will admit, the lettering is quite a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not - as usual I have some other versions of these cute little hares ready to be finished up today. The other versions will make things much easier for someone who is newer to scroll sawing to accomplish, yet I think the results is equally cute.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to really get 'hopping' today and get to work. I promise to have several more pictures tomorrow with some fun and different looks to these handsome hares.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And try not to hum that song today!)


These will be a great addition to anyone's garden. I love the fonts you use in your projects. Looking forward to seeing all the versions you have in mind. 
Sunny and windy here today. Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme . . .*
> 
> OK - Now you all have that song going through your head. It was hard not to think of it all the while I was making this project.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and bunnies lately, but I just have a lot of "bunny" ideas that I am thinking about. Maybe it has to do with the time of year me thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> This is a project that I am doing for the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The theme for the magazine is "summer" and it comes out late in spring. I thought it would be a great idea to make something that represented the warm and sunny months. I thought of flowers and gardening and what came to mind was the thought of fresh herbs that I used to buy at the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal here in Nova Scotia all throughout the summer. So I decided to make a nice set of scroll sawn plant pokes.
> 
> Now these aren't actually "bunny" silhouettes. They are all silhouettes of hares. I love the large ears and gawky, odd shapes of hares and I thought they would make fun little plant pokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a dozen of them, all in different shapes for 12 different herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cut from ash, and I will admit, the lettering is quite a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not - as usual I have some other versions of these cute little hares ready to be finished up today. The other versions will make things much easier for someone who is newer to scroll sawing to accomplish, yet I think the results is equally cute.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to really get 'hopping' today and get to work. I promise to have several more pictures tomorrow with some fun and different looks to these handsome hares.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And try not to hum that song today!)


Thank you both so much! I am glad you like them. The other versions will be a bit easier, but just as cute I hope! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme . . .*
> 
> OK - Now you all have that song going through your head. It was hard not to think of it all the while I was making this project.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and bunnies lately, but I just have a lot of "bunny" ideas that I am thinking about. Maybe it has to do with the time of year me thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> This is a project that I am doing for the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The theme for the magazine is "summer" and it comes out late in spring. I thought it would be a great idea to make something that represented the warm and sunny months. I thought of flowers and gardening and what came to mind was the thought of fresh herbs that I used to buy at the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal here in Nova Scotia all throughout the summer. So I decided to make a nice set of scroll sawn plant pokes.
> 
> Now these aren't actually "bunny" silhouettes. They are all silhouettes of hares. I love the large ears and gawky, odd shapes of hares and I thought they would make fun little plant pokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a dozen of them, all in different shapes for 12 different herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cut from ash, and I will admit, the lettering is quite a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not - as usual I have some other versions of these cute little hares ready to be finished up today. The other versions will make things much easier for someone who is newer to scroll sawing to accomplish, yet I think the results is equally cute.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to really get 'hopping' today and get to work. I promise to have several more pictures tomorrow with some fun and different looks to these handsome hares.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And try not to hum that song today!)


These are way cool, Sheila. Lettering is crispy-clean. Super.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme . . .*
> 
> OK - Now you all have that song going through your head. It was hard not to think of it all the while I was making this project.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and bunnies lately, but I just have a lot of "bunny" ideas that I am thinking about. Maybe it has to do with the time of year me thinking ahead to warmer days.
> 
> This is a project that I am doing for the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The theme for the magazine is "summer" and it comes out late in spring. I thought it would be a great idea to make something that represented the warm and sunny months. I thought of flowers and gardening and what came to mind was the thought of fresh herbs that I used to buy at the farmer's market in Annapolis Royal here in Nova Scotia all throughout the summer. So I decided to make a nice set of scroll sawn plant pokes.
> 
> Now these aren't actually "bunny" silhouettes. They are all silhouettes of hares. I love the large ears and gawky, odd shapes of hares and I thought they would make fun little plant pokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a dozen of them, all in different shapes for 12 different herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cut from ash, and I will admit, the lettering is quite a challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not - as usual I have some other versions of these cute little hares ready to be finished up today. The other versions will make things much easier for someone who is newer to scroll sawing to accomplish, yet I think the results is equally cute.
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to really get 'hopping' today and get to work. I promise to have several more pictures tomorrow with some fun and different looks to these handsome hares.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And try not to hum that song today!)


Thanks, Roger! They were a bit tricky to cut, but ultimately, they came out really nice. Thank you as always for your comments and input. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Spice" of Life!*

I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.

But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.

Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.

My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.

I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.

With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.

Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.










I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.

Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.

However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:










I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)










I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:










The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.










Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.










Now isn't this all FABULOUS??

They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.

I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.

They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.

I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.

Happy Tuesday to all of you!


----------



## sweetsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


My wife says,those are the rabbits allowed in the garden.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


 Yes - they are garden hares! Of course you could make them big and paint the markers for outside gardens as well.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


Good morning Sheila. It's hard to pick a favourite of these sets! I love them all but I think I'm veering towards the crackle finish. I have experimented with Steve's ink jet print method on unfinished wood and it works like a charm. I'm curious as to how it works on the crackle finish (obviously it does!) but I'm curious to see if you did anything different. I'll be looking forward to the magazine article. Getting this to work on painted wood opens up a whole new realm of possibilities! I'll have to experiment some more.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


I don't know how you find the thyme, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


LOL Martyn! The hare ran away with the thyme! He was always LATE!!!

I am glad you like them Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


Very good, Sheila.


----------



## spunwood

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


Great ideas sheila. Thanks for sharing.
Brandon


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


Sheila, I think you read my mind! I saw Steve's video and wondered about using it to apply only words to a painted piece. And you did it! Thanks!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Spice" of Life!*
> 
> I had a very full day yesterday, but I did manage to achieve my goal of finishing up the other two versions of the Hare Herb Garden Markers pattern that will be featured in the June issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I am very happy with the results, although it didn't happen without hitting a couple of stumbling blocks and figuring out the processes that I used.
> 
> But that is part of why I write her and part of the reason I try to offer accompanying articles when I am teaching different processes. I find that for many products that are offered on the market for crafting, few have good and explicit details as to uses and outcomes. Such a large part of the process is learned from actually USING the product, and many people don't have the time or energy to try things out. That is where my job comes in.
> 
> Not all designers take the time to document their experiences with using new products. I find that especially in the woodworking areas of crafting there are few who encourage different finishes or (egads!) painting wood. But I like to give lots of options because perhaps it will encourage people to think in other directions and stimulate their own creativity. From the many letters and emails I receive, I think that I do my job in that department.
> 
> My partner Keith always teases me because he says that I can take a simple idea and turn it into two or three full projects. He says I am a good example of one who "makes work" for myself. Some may be offended with that, but I take it as a compliment. There is just no way when I envision a project in several different ways (which I often do!) that I can 'settle' for presenting just one of them. I am so thrilled that my editor Debbie is always on board with my crazy ideas, as she also sees the benefit and value of offering our readers choices as to how to finish projects. It instantly broadens the audience, as one may not particularly like one way to finish things but may love the other ways. To me it just makes common sense.
> 
> I also like to look at my versions of projects as a spring board for others to implement their own ideas. I think that by showing them different ways to complete the same project, I am training them to think in lots of directions at once, and develop their own ideas as well. There is nothing set in stone and nothing makes me happier than seeing how others take my basic design and put their own spin on it. It is then when I know I am doing my job well.
> 
> With that said, I need to get to showing you the photos, as I have to get my little hares packed up and shipped out today so they can make their trip to New Jersey and to the magazine.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you the garden hares cut from solid ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the beautiful look of the scrolled lettering, but as I said yesterday, it was a bit of a challenge. Cutting lettering that small is something that requires a bit of experience and patience, and I was afraid it would make the project too difficult for a new scroller. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> Version #2 is to finish the markers with a fine crackle paint in some warm, earthy tones. I then used the process that I described last week and shared from Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals. Steve had a video on How to Transfer an Inkjet Image to Wood, and it opened a whole new world for woodworkers. While I have seen this done before with laser printers, I had not seen it done using inkjets, which is what most people have. The inkjet printers also allow color images to be transferred, which is really exciting to me.
> 
> However, I took the process a step further, and I came up with some variations on the process that Steve showed. The results led to these darling little crackle finished bunnies, with the names of the herbs transferred onto them using the inkjet process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really LOVE this look and I had some new ideas on how to really make this work well for this project. (You will have to wait for the article to come out though to read about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really nice as a set. But what if someone had an herb that was different from the 12 that I showed here? Since the drawing of the lettering was a bit tedious, I wanted to add another method of finishing that would adapt to anything they wished - even if they were starting seedlings for their outdoor garden. So my third and final version for this project used DecoArt Chalkboard Paint to allow people to write on their markers themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalkboard paint looked wonderful, and worked with this nifty soapstone crayon that I found at Artist's Club (but I am sure they are available at many art or fabric stores.) You could even use a fine chalk pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I was a "bad girl" and didn't allow the chalk paint to "cure" the full amount of time recommended, I tried it this morning and it worked perfectly with the pencil! With a little damp cloth, it came perfectly clean and could be used over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't this all FABULOUS??
> 
> They came out even cuter than I imagined them! How could I NOT make all the versions that I had floating around in my head? I think that painters will love this as well, as they could either transfer the words or paint them in using regular acrylic paint. I will be offering the wood "blanks" for this projects as soon as it is released to me sometime in June.
> 
> I hope you like all the versions of this project, but I would love to hear what your favorite is. Chances are I will get quite a mix of opinions, which will be wonderful to see.
> 
> They say that variety is the spice of life. I truly believe that. We are all wonderfully different people and it is what makes our world interesting.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome day today. Thanks again to Steve at WWMM for the inspiration.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


Thank you all! I am glad you enjoy the project. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*

Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.

She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.

First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:










Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!










And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.










Aren't they all wonderful?

I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.

That is what networking is all about.

I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!

Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*
> 
> Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.
> 
> She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.
> 
> First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all wonderful?
> 
> I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.
> 
> That is what networking is all about.
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


You give me the inspiration! I love to learn new things and experiment with different ideas. Your sharing of information keeps my brain alive and keeps me playing! Life is full of possibilities.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*
> 
> Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.
> 
> She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.
> 
> First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all wonderful?
> 
> I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.
> 
> That is what networking is all about.
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you Anna. And thank you for sharing your lovely pictures with me. I have already heard from so many who just love what you did with these. 

Take care and have a wonderful day.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*
> 
> Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.
> 
> She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.
> 
> First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all wonderful?
> 
> I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.
> 
> That is what networking is all about.
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


I particularly like the contrasting wood accent pieces. Thanks for showing these.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*
> 
> Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.
> 
> She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.
> 
> First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all wonderful?
> 
> I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.
> 
> That is what networking is all about.
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


I think they are my favorites as well, Martyn. They really look nice with the contrasting wood colors.

Thanks for stopping by . . .

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*
> 
> Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.
> 
> She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.
> 
> First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all wonderful?
> 
> I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.
> 
> That is what networking is all about.
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


All super nice. I like them all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Wonderful Variations on a Single Pattern*
> 
> Since I am going to be spending the day writing, I thought I would share some photos of some of the beautiful ideas that my friend Anna had regarding one of our patterns. I always love to see what others do with our patterns, and Anna has always been adventurous and embraced many of the ideas that I have shown here in the blog as well as developed many of her own.
> 
> She took Keith's SLDK375 pattern (Embellished Filigree Pendants) and had some fun with making them using different species of wood, rhinestones and some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I often speak about. I think the results are really beautiful.
> 
> First I will show the overlay pieces. Anna took contrasting wood to accent the pieces. I really love how these came out and I think those of you who are wood purists will agree. The strategically placed contrasting wood really makes these pendants pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, she embellished them with hot fix rhinestones. I always love to add some 'bling' to things and I think this added just the right amount of sparkle. They came out very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Anna finished the pieces using different shades of DecoArt Metallic Lustre wax. I love using the Metallic Lustre because it adds so much shine and has no offensive odor. It truly can make any wood or surface look as if it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all wonderful?
> 
> I really want to thank Anna and those of you who share your pictures with me. There are days when I am busy with some of the day to day tasks of running the business and I really love sharing your work with those who read. I am sure it is a great inspiration for everyone not only to see what I do, but what others do as well.
> 
> That is what networking is all about.
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Here we are in the middle of the week again already!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you Roger. I hope you have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Breath Before Leaving*

I reached a wonderful milestone yesterday. What may not seem to be a large deal to many, is huge to me. With only six days left until Keith and I head to Saratoga Springs, New York to teach at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase, I can look at what I need to be done and consider myself "ready."

This isn't because I have done everything myself. Keith has been working on some wonderful aspects of our presentation and it is only because we work so well together that I am able to take a breath and feel this way. Again - it is wonderful to have a partner that compliments me so well. Together we seem to do a pretty good job of covering the bases.

The only concern that I have would be the weather. This has been quite a winter for everyone, and the Northeast has been hit with winter especially hard. Since Kieth owns a small convertible Miata and we use his old Sunfire for driving here, neither would be suitable for the long trip. So my Mustang it is, which has been parked for the past several months because it is absolutely useless in any type of snow. I can't help but wish that the show were a few weeks further into spring. But it is what it is and we will do our best to deal with it.

At this moment, I have four new tires on order that will be coming in any day. We will be watching the weather as well, and if there is any hint of a storm, we will act accordingly and leave much earlier than planned. Fortunately, it seems that even when foul weather rears its ugly head at this time of year it is usually short-lived and the roads are cleared quickly. One of the luxuries of driving to a destination is that we don't have to worry about flight schedules and things like that. We will use common sense and make it there safely and on time, I am sure.

The next week will be spent leisurely tying up some loose ends and maybe doing some personal things. I am proud of taking this approach, because in the past I would have tried to cram more things to do last minute into the schedule. I don't know why I do that, but it seemed that if I met my goal, I would raise it higher and then I would feel the results of the additional stress that I piled on myself. But not this time. We are doing well in our sales at the site and yesterday I finished my project directions and article for the magazine. It is time to take time and enjoy both the final preparations for the trip and life itself.

Yes. I am learning.

Last night I spent some time working on my embroidery sampler. I have shown the photos of the previous panels in blogs and I have had requests to continue doing so. I feel that it is another form of art, and everything is related in one way or another. In the process of making this piece, I am learning not only different techniques and stitches, but also about different flowers and their construction, which will help me look at them through different eyes when drawing, painting and scroll sawing. It is all good.

The finished panel is as follows:










I believe I have shown the delicate Wisteria before. The flowers are of tiny glass beads and the leaves and stems are of silk threads and ribbon:










There are two beautiful Camellia blossoms, with stumpwork petals made of silk ribbon:










There are also two Camellia buds, which are also done using silk ribbon and thread:










The yellow stamens are embroidered separately using hand-dyed silk thread and then added onto the flower. This give them a beautiful shape and form:










There is also a darling chameleon, which is embroidered completely of hand-dyed silk thread and then sewn onto the piece:










I had never heard of 'stumpwork' embroidery before last autumn. One of my Facebook friends referred to in and I found some pieces on Pinterest. I was brought to the site of Di van Niekerk, who lives in South Africa and offers several books, kits and supplies for this art form. Having done embroidery in the past (although never this type of work) I decided to take this opportunity to learn, and I have been thoroughly enjoying my journey. The books and instructions are among the best teaching instructions that I have come across. As a result, the process itself is fun and stress-free. I did make a mistake on the petals of my Camellia, and I wound up discarding them all and doing them over, but since the final piece is coming out OK, I didn't want it to be marred and I feel it was well worth the extra time.

While the pictures are nice, they don't do the piece justice. Seeing it in person is truly amazing. The depth of the embroidery is really cool:










I usually only get to spend an hour or so a day (if that) on it, and this piece may take the bulk of the year to complete, but it is a really nice change from what I do for "work" and I am doing it pretty much for myself. If you want to see Di's other designs, you can visit her site here:

http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/

It is truly a feast for your eyes.

With that said, I may or may not be writing these next several days, unless I have something worthy to share. I find that by not committing myself to writing each day, it will allow me to truly enjoy my time 'off' and will also keep me calm and ready for the class. I may however find that I miss touching base with you all and write just to write and say 'hi'. After all - old habits are hard to break and with my blog being posted in so many different places, I enjoy hearing from the many different followers. As always, you all have a choice as to whether you read or not. 

I wish you all a wonderful Friday. May you enjoy your first weekend of spring to the fullest and do something that you love and that inspires you all.


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Before Leaving*
> 
> I reached a wonderful milestone yesterday. What may not seem to be a large deal to many, is huge to me. With only six days left until Keith and I head to Saratoga Springs, New York to teach at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase, I can look at what I need to be done and consider myself "ready."
> 
> This isn't because I have done everything myself. Keith has been working on some wonderful aspects of our presentation and it is only because we work so well together that I am able to take a breath and feel this way. Again - it is wonderful to have a partner that compliments me so well. Together we seem to do a pretty good job of covering the bases.
> 
> The only concern that I have would be the weather. This has been quite a winter for everyone, and the Northeast has been hit with winter especially hard. Since Kieth owns a small convertible Miata and we use his old Sunfire for driving here, neither would be suitable for the long trip. So my Mustang it is, which has been parked for the past several months because it is absolutely useless in any type of snow. I can't help but wish that the show were a few weeks further into spring. But it is what it is and we will do our best to deal with it.
> 
> At this moment, I have four new tires on order that will be coming in any day. We will be watching the weather as well, and if there is any hint of a storm, we will act accordingly and leave much earlier than planned. Fortunately, it seems that even when foul weather rears its ugly head at this time of year it is usually short-lived and the roads are cleared quickly. One of the luxuries of driving to a destination is that we don't have to worry about flight schedules and things like that. We will use common sense and make it there safely and on time, I am sure.
> 
> The next week will be spent leisurely tying up some loose ends and maybe doing some personal things. I am proud of taking this approach, because in the past I would have tried to cram more things to do last minute into the schedule. I don't know why I do that, but it seemed that if I met my goal, I would raise it higher and then I would feel the results of the additional stress that I piled on myself. But not this time. We are doing well in our sales at the site and yesterday I finished my project directions and article for the magazine. It is time to take time and enjoy both the final preparations for the trip and life itself.
> 
> Yes. I am learning.
> 
> Last night I spent some time working on my embroidery sampler. I have shown the photos of the previous panels in blogs and I have had requests to continue doing so. I feel that it is another form of art, and everything is related in one way or another. In the process of making this piece, I am learning not only different techniques and stitches, but also about different flowers and their construction, which will help me look at them through different eyes when drawing, painting and scroll sawing. It is all good.
> 
> The finished panel is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have shown the delicate Wisteria before. The flowers are of tiny glass beads and the leaves and stems are of silk threads and ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two beautiful Camellia blossoms, with stumpwork petals made of silk ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two Camellia buds, which are also done using silk ribbon and thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow stamens are embroidered separately using hand-dyed silk thread and then added onto the flower. This give them a beautiful shape and form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a darling chameleon, which is embroidered completely of hand-dyed silk thread and then sewn onto the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of 'stumpwork' embroidery before last autumn. One of my Facebook friends referred to in and I found some pieces on Pinterest. I was brought to the site of Di van Niekerk, who lives in South Africa and offers several books, kits and supplies for this art form. Having done embroidery in the past (although never this type of work) I decided to take this opportunity to learn, and I have been thoroughly enjoying my journey. The books and instructions are among the best teaching instructions that I have come across. As a result, the process itself is fun and stress-free. I did make a mistake on the petals of my Camellia, and I wound up discarding them all and doing them over, but since the final piece is coming out OK, I didn't want it to be marred and I feel it was well worth the extra time.
> 
> While the pictures are nice, they don't do the piece justice. Seeing it in person is truly amazing. The depth of the embroidery is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only get to spend an hour or so a day (if that) on it, and this piece may take the bulk of the year to complete, but it is a really nice change from what I do for "work" and I am doing it pretty much for myself. If you want to see Di's other designs, you can visit her site here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> It is truly a feast for your eyes.
> 
> With that said, I may or may not be writing these next several days, unless I have something worthy to share. I find that by not committing myself to writing each day, it will allow me to truly enjoy my time 'off' and will also keep me calm and ready for the class. I may however find that I miss touching base with you all and write just to write and say 'hi'. After all - old habits are hard to break and with my blog being posted in so many different places, I enjoy hearing from the many different followers. As always, you all have a choice as to whether you read or not.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. May you enjoy your first weekend of spring to the fullest and do something that you love and that inspires you all.


You're very talented, Sheila. Beautiful work. Will there be videos on you tube later from what you will be teaching in New York?


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Before Leaving*
> 
> I reached a wonderful milestone yesterday. What may not seem to be a large deal to many, is huge to me. With only six days left until Keith and I head to Saratoga Springs, New York to teach at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase, I can look at what I need to be done and consider myself "ready."
> 
> This isn't because I have done everything myself. Keith has been working on some wonderful aspects of our presentation and it is only because we work so well together that I am able to take a breath and feel this way. Again - it is wonderful to have a partner that compliments me so well. Together we seem to do a pretty good job of covering the bases.
> 
> The only concern that I have would be the weather. This has been quite a winter for everyone, and the Northeast has been hit with winter especially hard. Since Kieth owns a small convertible Miata and we use his old Sunfire for driving here, neither would be suitable for the long trip. So my Mustang it is, which has been parked for the past several months because it is absolutely useless in any type of snow. I can't help but wish that the show were a few weeks further into spring. But it is what it is and we will do our best to deal with it.
> 
> At this moment, I have four new tires on order that will be coming in any day. We will be watching the weather as well, and if there is any hint of a storm, we will act accordingly and leave much earlier than planned. Fortunately, it seems that even when foul weather rears its ugly head at this time of year it is usually short-lived and the roads are cleared quickly. One of the luxuries of driving to a destination is that we don't have to worry about flight schedules and things like that. We will use common sense and make it there safely and on time, I am sure.
> 
> The next week will be spent leisurely tying up some loose ends and maybe doing some personal things. I am proud of taking this approach, because in the past I would have tried to cram more things to do last minute into the schedule. I don't know why I do that, but it seemed that if I met my goal, I would raise it higher and then I would feel the results of the additional stress that I piled on myself. But not this time. We are doing well in our sales at the site and yesterday I finished my project directions and article for the magazine. It is time to take time and enjoy both the final preparations for the trip and life itself.
> 
> Yes. I am learning.
> 
> Last night I spent some time working on my embroidery sampler. I have shown the photos of the previous panels in blogs and I have had requests to continue doing so. I feel that it is another form of art, and everything is related in one way or another. In the process of making this piece, I am learning not only different techniques and stitches, but also about different flowers and their construction, which will help me look at them through different eyes when drawing, painting and scroll sawing. It is all good.
> 
> The finished panel is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have shown the delicate Wisteria before. The flowers are of tiny glass beads and the leaves and stems are of silk threads and ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two beautiful Camellia blossoms, with stumpwork petals made of silk ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two Camellia buds, which are also done using silk ribbon and thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow stamens are embroidered separately using hand-dyed silk thread and then added onto the flower. This give them a beautiful shape and form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a darling chameleon, which is embroidered completely of hand-dyed silk thread and then sewn onto the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of 'stumpwork' embroidery before last autumn. One of my Facebook friends referred to in and I found some pieces on Pinterest. I was brought to the site of Di van Niekerk, who lives in South Africa and offers several books, kits and supplies for this art form. Having done embroidery in the past (although never this type of work) I decided to take this opportunity to learn, and I have been thoroughly enjoying my journey. The books and instructions are among the best teaching instructions that I have come across. As a result, the process itself is fun and stress-free. I did make a mistake on the petals of my Camellia, and I wound up discarding them all and doing them over, but since the final piece is coming out OK, I didn't want it to be marred and I feel it was well worth the extra time.
> 
> While the pictures are nice, they don't do the piece justice. Seeing it in person is truly amazing. The depth of the embroidery is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only get to spend an hour or so a day (if that) on it, and this piece may take the bulk of the year to complete, but it is a really nice change from what I do for "work" and I am doing it pretty much for myself. If you want to see Di's other designs, you can visit her site here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> It is truly a feast for your eyes.
> 
> With that said, I may or may not be writing these next several days, unless I have something worthy to share. I find that by not committing myself to writing each day, it will allow me to truly enjoy my time 'off' and will also keep me calm and ready for the class. I may however find that I miss touching base with you all and write just to write and say 'hi'. After all - old habits are hard to break and with my blog being posted in so many different places, I enjoy hearing from the many different followers. As always, you all have a choice as to whether you read or not.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. May you enjoy your first weekend of spring to the fullest and do something that you love and that inspires you all.


The embroidery is turning out beautifully. I like the dimensional effect. Enjoy your days of relaxation and I hope the winter eases off for your trip to New York. You probably don't want to hear that gardening has begun here and the daffodils are all in bloom


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Before Leaving*
> 
> I reached a wonderful milestone yesterday. What may not seem to be a large deal to many, is huge to me. With only six days left until Keith and I head to Saratoga Springs, New York to teach at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase, I can look at what I need to be done and consider myself "ready."
> 
> This isn't because I have done everything myself. Keith has been working on some wonderful aspects of our presentation and it is only because we work so well together that I am able to take a breath and feel this way. Again - it is wonderful to have a partner that compliments me so well. Together we seem to do a pretty good job of covering the bases.
> 
> The only concern that I have would be the weather. This has been quite a winter for everyone, and the Northeast has been hit with winter especially hard. Since Kieth owns a small convertible Miata and we use his old Sunfire for driving here, neither would be suitable for the long trip. So my Mustang it is, which has been parked for the past several months because it is absolutely useless in any type of snow. I can't help but wish that the show were a few weeks further into spring. But it is what it is and we will do our best to deal with it.
> 
> At this moment, I have four new tires on order that will be coming in any day. We will be watching the weather as well, and if there is any hint of a storm, we will act accordingly and leave much earlier than planned. Fortunately, it seems that even when foul weather rears its ugly head at this time of year it is usually short-lived and the roads are cleared quickly. One of the luxuries of driving to a destination is that we don't have to worry about flight schedules and things like that. We will use common sense and make it there safely and on time, I am sure.
> 
> The next week will be spent leisurely tying up some loose ends and maybe doing some personal things. I am proud of taking this approach, because in the past I would have tried to cram more things to do last minute into the schedule. I don't know why I do that, but it seemed that if I met my goal, I would raise it higher and then I would feel the results of the additional stress that I piled on myself. But not this time. We are doing well in our sales at the site and yesterday I finished my project directions and article for the magazine. It is time to take time and enjoy both the final preparations for the trip and life itself.
> 
> Yes. I am learning.
> 
> Last night I spent some time working on my embroidery sampler. I have shown the photos of the previous panels in blogs and I have had requests to continue doing so. I feel that it is another form of art, and everything is related in one way or another. In the process of making this piece, I am learning not only different techniques and stitches, but also about different flowers and their construction, which will help me look at them through different eyes when drawing, painting and scroll sawing. It is all good.
> 
> The finished panel is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have shown the delicate Wisteria before. The flowers are of tiny glass beads and the leaves and stems are of silk threads and ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two beautiful Camellia blossoms, with stumpwork petals made of silk ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two Camellia buds, which are also done using silk ribbon and thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow stamens are embroidered separately using hand-dyed silk thread and then added onto the flower. This give them a beautiful shape and form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a darling chameleon, which is embroidered completely of hand-dyed silk thread and then sewn onto the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of 'stumpwork' embroidery before last autumn. One of my Facebook friends referred to in and I found some pieces on Pinterest. I was brought to the site of Di van Niekerk, who lives in South Africa and offers several books, kits and supplies for this art form. Having done embroidery in the past (although never this type of work) I decided to take this opportunity to learn, and I have been thoroughly enjoying my journey. The books and instructions are among the best teaching instructions that I have come across. As a result, the process itself is fun and stress-free. I did make a mistake on the petals of my Camellia, and I wound up discarding them all and doing them over, but since the final piece is coming out OK, I didn't want it to be marred and I feel it was well worth the extra time.
> 
> While the pictures are nice, they don't do the piece justice. Seeing it in person is truly amazing. The depth of the embroidery is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only get to spend an hour or so a day (if that) on it, and this piece may take the bulk of the year to complete, but it is a really nice change from what I do for "work" and I am doing it pretty much for myself. If you want to see Di's other designs, you can visit her site here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> It is truly a feast for your eyes.
> 
> With that said, I may or may not be writing these next several days, unless I have something worthy to share. I find that by not committing myself to writing each day, it will allow me to truly enjoy my time 'off' and will also keep me calm and ready for the class. I may however find that I miss touching base with you all and write just to write and say 'hi'. After all - old habits are hard to break and with my blog being posted in so many different places, I enjoy hearing from the many different followers. As always, you all have a choice as to whether you read or not.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. May you enjoy your first weekend of spring to the fullest and do something that you love and that inspires you all.


Nancy - Most of what I am teaching is already on my YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/scrollgirlcanada?feature=mhum

The class is geared for beginners, and will be similar to the class that I taught here on Lumberjocks.com (with more hands on stuff, of course!)

Anna - I am happy that you are getting nice weather. I hope you send it to us here in the east and we have nice weather for our trip. I don't mind the cold, but I hope we don't get much ice or snow. 

Thank you for your nice comments, as well.

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Before Leaving*
> 
> I reached a wonderful milestone yesterday. What may not seem to be a large deal to many, is huge to me. With only six days left until Keith and I head to Saratoga Springs, New York to teach at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase, I can look at what I need to be done and consider myself "ready."
> 
> This isn't because I have done everything myself. Keith has been working on some wonderful aspects of our presentation and it is only because we work so well together that I am able to take a breath and feel this way. Again - it is wonderful to have a partner that compliments me so well. Together we seem to do a pretty good job of covering the bases.
> 
> The only concern that I have would be the weather. This has been quite a winter for everyone, and the Northeast has been hit with winter especially hard. Since Kieth owns a small convertible Miata and we use his old Sunfire for driving here, neither would be suitable for the long trip. So my Mustang it is, which has been parked for the past several months because it is absolutely useless in any type of snow. I can't help but wish that the show were a few weeks further into spring. But it is what it is and we will do our best to deal with it.
> 
> At this moment, I have four new tires on order that will be coming in any day. We will be watching the weather as well, and if there is any hint of a storm, we will act accordingly and leave much earlier than planned. Fortunately, it seems that even when foul weather rears its ugly head at this time of year it is usually short-lived and the roads are cleared quickly. One of the luxuries of driving to a destination is that we don't have to worry about flight schedules and things like that. We will use common sense and make it there safely and on time, I am sure.
> 
> The next week will be spent leisurely tying up some loose ends and maybe doing some personal things. I am proud of taking this approach, because in the past I would have tried to cram more things to do last minute into the schedule. I don't know why I do that, but it seemed that if I met my goal, I would raise it higher and then I would feel the results of the additional stress that I piled on myself. But not this time. We are doing well in our sales at the site and yesterday I finished my project directions and article for the magazine. It is time to take time and enjoy both the final preparations for the trip and life itself.
> 
> Yes. I am learning.
> 
> Last night I spent some time working on my embroidery sampler. I have shown the photos of the previous panels in blogs and I have had requests to continue doing so. I feel that it is another form of art, and everything is related in one way or another. In the process of making this piece, I am learning not only different techniques and stitches, but also about different flowers and their construction, which will help me look at them through different eyes when drawing, painting and scroll sawing. It is all good.
> 
> The finished panel is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have shown the delicate Wisteria before. The flowers are of tiny glass beads and the leaves and stems are of silk threads and ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two beautiful Camellia blossoms, with stumpwork petals made of silk ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two Camellia buds, which are also done using silk ribbon and thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow stamens are embroidered separately using hand-dyed silk thread and then added onto the flower. This give them a beautiful shape and form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a darling chameleon, which is embroidered completely of hand-dyed silk thread and then sewn onto the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of 'stumpwork' embroidery before last autumn. One of my Facebook friends referred to in and I found some pieces on Pinterest. I was brought to the site of Di van Niekerk, who lives in South Africa and offers several books, kits and supplies for this art form. Having done embroidery in the past (although never this type of work) I decided to take this opportunity to learn, and I have been thoroughly enjoying my journey. The books and instructions are among the best teaching instructions that I have come across. As a result, the process itself is fun and stress-free. I did make a mistake on the petals of my Camellia, and I wound up discarding them all and doing them over, but since the final piece is coming out OK, I didn't want it to be marred and I feel it was well worth the extra time.
> 
> While the pictures are nice, they don't do the piece justice. Seeing it in person is truly amazing. The depth of the embroidery is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only get to spend an hour or so a day (if that) on it, and this piece may take the bulk of the year to complete, but it is a really nice change from what I do for "work" and I am doing it pretty much for myself. If you want to see Di's other designs, you can visit her site here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> It is truly a feast for your eyes.
> 
> With that said, I may or may not be writing these next several days, unless I have something worthy to share. I find that by not committing myself to writing each day, it will allow me to truly enjoy my time 'off' and will also keep me calm and ready for the class. I may however find that I miss touching base with you all and write just to write and say 'hi'. After all - old habits are hard to break and with my blog being posted in so many different places, I enjoy hearing from the many different followers. As always, you all have a choice as to whether you read or not.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. May you enjoy your first weekend of spring to the fullest and do something that you love and that inspires you all.


I agree with Nancy. You have many talents Sheila. You and Keith should do well.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath Before Leaving*
> 
> I reached a wonderful milestone yesterday. What may not seem to be a large deal to many, is huge to me. With only six days left until Keith and I head to Saratoga Springs, New York to teach at the Northeastern Woodworkers Showcase, I can look at what I need to be done and consider myself "ready."
> 
> This isn't because I have done everything myself. Keith has been working on some wonderful aspects of our presentation and it is only because we work so well together that I am able to take a breath and feel this way. Again - it is wonderful to have a partner that compliments me so well. Together we seem to do a pretty good job of covering the bases.
> 
> The only concern that I have would be the weather. This has been quite a winter for everyone, and the Northeast has been hit with winter especially hard. Since Kieth owns a small convertible Miata and we use his old Sunfire for driving here, neither would be suitable for the long trip. So my Mustang it is, which has been parked for the past several months because it is absolutely useless in any type of snow. I can't help but wish that the show were a few weeks further into spring. But it is what it is and we will do our best to deal with it.
> 
> At this moment, I have four new tires on order that will be coming in any day. We will be watching the weather as well, and if there is any hint of a storm, we will act accordingly and leave much earlier than planned. Fortunately, it seems that even when foul weather rears its ugly head at this time of year it is usually short-lived and the roads are cleared quickly. One of the luxuries of driving to a destination is that we don't have to worry about flight schedules and things like that. We will use common sense and make it there safely and on time, I am sure.
> 
> The next week will be spent leisurely tying up some loose ends and maybe doing some personal things. I am proud of taking this approach, because in the past I would have tried to cram more things to do last minute into the schedule. I don't know why I do that, but it seemed that if I met my goal, I would raise it higher and then I would feel the results of the additional stress that I piled on myself. But not this time. We are doing well in our sales at the site and yesterday I finished my project directions and article for the magazine. It is time to take time and enjoy both the final preparations for the trip and life itself.
> 
> Yes. I am learning.
> 
> Last night I spent some time working on my embroidery sampler. I have shown the photos of the previous panels in blogs and I have had requests to continue doing so. I feel that it is another form of art, and everything is related in one way or another. In the process of making this piece, I am learning not only different techniques and stitches, but also about different flowers and their construction, which will help me look at them through different eyes when drawing, painting and scroll sawing. It is all good.
> 
> The finished panel is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have shown the delicate Wisteria before. The flowers are of tiny glass beads and the leaves and stems are of silk threads and ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two beautiful Camellia blossoms, with stumpwork petals made of silk ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two Camellia buds, which are also done using silk ribbon and thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow stamens are embroidered separately using hand-dyed silk thread and then added onto the flower. This give them a beautiful shape and form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a darling chameleon, which is embroidered completely of hand-dyed silk thread and then sewn onto the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of 'stumpwork' embroidery before last autumn. One of my Facebook friends referred to in and I found some pieces on Pinterest. I was brought to the site of Di van Niekerk, who lives in South Africa and offers several books, kits and supplies for this art form. Having done embroidery in the past (although never this type of work) I decided to take this opportunity to learn, and I have been thoroughly enjoying my journey. The books and instructions are among the best teaching instructions that I have come across. As a result, the process itself is fun and stress-free. I did make a mistake on the petals of my Camellia, and I wound up discarding them all and doing them over, but since the final piece is coming out OK, I didn't want it to be marred and I feel it was well worth the extra time.
> 
> While the pictures are nice, they don't do the piece justice. Seeing it in person is truly amazing. The depth of the embroidery is really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only get to spend an hour or so a day (if that) on it, and this piece may take the bulk of the year to complete, but it is a really nice change from what I do for "work" and I am doing it pretty much for myself. If you want to see Di's other designs, you can visit her site here:
> 
> http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> It is truly a feast for your eyes.
> 
> With that said, I may or may not be writing these next several days, unless I have something worthy to share. I find that by not committing myself to writing each day, it will allow me to truly enjoy my time 'off' and will also keep me calm and ready for the class. I may however find that I miss touching base with you all and write just to write and say 'hi'. After all - old habits are hard to break and with my blog being posted in so many different places, I enjoy hearing from the many different followers. As always, you all have a choice as to whether you read or not.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. May you enjoy your first weekend of spring to the fullest and do something that you love and that inspires you all.


I hope you both enjoy you trip and look forward to hearing the news from New York State.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *

I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.

As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.

I know . . . I am getting old. :/

Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").

I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.

Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.

We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.

So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.

I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.

It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.

Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.

Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.

Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain

*Today's Featured Product*




  






SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *
> 
> I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.
> 
> As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.
> 
> I know . . . I am getting old. :/
> 
> Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").
> 
> I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.
> 
> Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.
> 
> So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.
> 
> I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.
> 
> It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
> by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


One of things that I always found odd when I lived in Ontario was that ,at this time of the year, one day could be snowy and cold and the next very warm and sunny! Hopefully Thursday will be one of those warm and sunny days! Happy and safe travelling. The roads will be clear!
Enjoy your week.


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *
> 
> I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.
> 
> As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.
> 
> I know . . . I am getting old. :/
> 
> Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").
> 
> I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.
> 
> Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.
> 
> So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.
> 
> I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.
> 
> It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
> by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


Sheila I can appreciate the double edged nature of business travel. Anything longer than a week has me missing the kids and home! I'll trade you some of our -20s for some of your snow squalls!


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *
> 
> I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.
> 
> As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.
> 
> I know . . . I am getting old. :/
> 
> Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").
> 
> I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.
> 
> Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.
> 
> So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.
> 
> I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.
> 
> It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
> by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


Sheila I can appreciate the double edged nature of business travel. Anything longer than a week has me missing the kids and home! I'll trade you some of our -20s for some of your snow squalls!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *
> 
> I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.
> 
> As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.
> 
> I know . . . I am getting old. :/
> 
> Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").
> 
> I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.
> 
> Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.
> 
> So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.
> 
> I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.
> 
> It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
> by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


Well, we are hoping for the best. We will just need to work with what is given to us. 

Thank you both for your comments.  Sheila


----------



## Henndoe

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *
> 
> I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.
> 
> As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.
> 
> I know . . . I am getting old. :/
> 
> Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").
> 
> I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.
> 
> Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.
> 
> So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.
> 
> I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.
> 
> It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
> by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


I saw your name on the card that the NWA sends out as a reminder and said to myself I know her from somewhere. Look forward to meeting you this weekend have a safe trip.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't Worry . . . Be Happy . . . *
> 
> I must admit, I am not the best of traveling. While I like seeing other places and meeting new people, I find that prior to travelling I begin to feel rather anxious. After all, I like my home a great deal and I like the comfort of my daily 'routine' and the thought of changing that is rather unsettling.
> 
> As we are preparing for our trip to Saratoga Springs, NY for the NWA Showcase I find that I do so with mixed feelings. While I am anxious to see my friends and share my love of woodworking with those at the show, I worry about leaving my kitties, as I am sure that they will miss us and wonder what is up.
> 
> I know . . . I am getting old. :/
> 
> Yesterday we had what I will refer to as a 'snow squall' in the afternoon. That didn't help either. Neither Keith or I are thrilled about the thought of driving in the snow, and on Wednesday (the day before we are to leave) we are supposed to get anywhere from 15 - 20 cm of additional snow. (That's 6-8").
> 
> I should know better than to worry about it now, as that is several days away, but as I check the weather today, the forecast for Halifax (which we have to pass through) is 10-14" of snow on Wednesday, with no snow the days prior or after and the temperatures immediately rising afterward. It seems that the storm will pass through on Wednesday, and by Thursday the entire area will be done with it. I am thinking that we stick with the plan of leaving on Thursday, as things should be pretty much cleaned up by then, as leaving earlier on Wednesday would mean travelling in the brunt of it. Two days should be plenty of time to reach our destination, as we have made it there in one before. But it still worries me.
> 
> Last week I ordered new tires for the Mustang, which is the vehicle we intended to drive. As per tradition, there was a variety of delays that occurred in getting the tires we wanted. One brand we chose our mechanic was unable to purchase anymore. The next choice had a several week delay in delivery. Add to that our mechanic was going away for the week and is now gone. We wound up ordering the tires we wanted from a larger chain store in Yarmouth, and they are due to arrive on Monday. It is a bit close for me, but if all goes well they should be mounted on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> We considered taking Keith's Sunfire for the trip, as it is front wheel drive and much better in the snow than the Mustang, but it is showing its age and not as reliable as it used to be, and it is manual transmission, which I do not drive. (No lectures please, I just never had the opportunity and now isn't the time to learn) It is also much smaller than the Mustang as far as carrying things, and we need to take the stuff for the class. We will take it if absolutely necessary, but I would rather have a car that I could drive.
> 
> So there is my internal dilemma at work. As far as the class materials and such, we are doing fine. Everything is prepared and we are finishing up the printed material and all should be ready to go. I am sure once we are on the road we will do OK. I just have to not think about it.
> 
> I have been working on some personal projects here this weekend. They are for gifts and I can't share them here yet. I will try to remember to take pictures prior to wrapping them up when they are done.
> 
> It is calm here now, and most of the snow from yesterday is once again gone. I need to focus on something good and not worry myself about things that can't be changed. I know once we get to the show and see our fellow woodworkers and friends, all will be fine.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out today. I realize that this isn't my usual type of post. I need to dig deep today to put my positive attitude face on and believe that all will work out well. Worrying does no good at all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. I am going to look to do some things that will keep my mind busy and away from worrisome thoughts.
> 
> Drag your thoughts away from your troubles…
> by the ears, by the heels, or any other way you can manage it. ― Mark Twain
> 
> *Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD251 - Seasonal Songbird Self-Framing Plaques


It will be nice to meet you as well. We are looking forward to the show and hope to arrive safely. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World*

There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.

It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.

It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.

I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.

Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.

So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?

The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.

Yes.

I get it.

There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.

Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.

Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.

What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.

The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.

I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.

On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.

After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.

So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.

I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.

I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.










The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:










It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:










I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.

I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:










The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:










Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.

We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I know it's stress excitement. The count-down.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Beautiful stuff. You're so talented!

I know what you mean by the news. We ditched cable a couple years ago for an antenna and the internet. Doom and gloom for sure. If you listen to Fox news you've heard several years of the coming political, social, religious, etc. etc. Armageddon. Some of the other stations do their own versions of it from time to time too. It's just too much. Ditch the all day news stations and bring peace to your life.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Keep up the creative work Sheila and let the folks who love the sensationalism watch silly TV . You embroidery is coming along beautifully and you are showing flowers I have never heard of before. It's always great to learn something new!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila we have had no television for several years now.
Well one that can receive any broadcast on, just for the
one or two videos we watch a year. Newspapers went out
of vogue as well except for getting folks old ones for the parrot
cage and I reckon that it is Poop Upon Poop LoL
We really don't have time for it, we are to busy living it.
If a neighbours house floods, we can help, but if they are in 
another country, all I can do is feel sad, perhaps offer a kind word.

Your needle work is mighty fine to Lassie, fair bonnie.
I remember my 1st pair of Levi 501's getting embroidered but thas was
45 years ago, dont tell anyone 

I'm off for a pot of Chai and some Jaffa Cakes

Have a grand Day

Love fae the banks o the Bonnie Doon

Jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Two things. There is a BBC channel in the UK called News24. It's a rolling news channel. There is actually five minutes of news each hour. The rest is speculation and opinion, mostly negative. So I only watch the top five minutes. Secondly I work with someone who will turn 'a bit of frost' into a full blown snow storm in the re-telling. Nothing is ever as bad as it seems however. I'm sure all will be well and any necessary snow ploughs etc will be deployed, if indeed needed. North America and Canada seems to be able to cope better with 'weather' than the UK anyway (see it could be worse). I like to take a positive outlook in the morning. As long as there is still air to breath and it eventually gets light life can't be that bad.


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


We have cut off TV in our household, mostly because nothing gets done and it's non-productive, expense eating, time waster, etc, etc, etc! We do watch movies from time to time on netflix. News is nothing but a horror show and horror movies are tame compared to some news bits!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

Your embroidery is really lovely! You do everything so exceptionally well! We do pray that you have a safe journey to New York. You have the right attitude!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World*
> 
> There is a reason that I don't have TV. I simply don't like it. I don't like turning it on and seeing the 'voice of doom' tell of what may be and attempt to frighten people into doing something or not doing something or well - just scare them.
> 
> It seems that every time I am near a television we are being warned of some type of impending doom. Be it our rights taken away, the poisons we are ingesting from our food or water, or how our environment is self-destructing before our very eyes.
> 
> It leaves one with a feeling of helplessness and hopelessness and to me anyway, is downright depressing.
> 
> I don't think that the answer is sticking your head in the sand. Not by any means. I do manage to find news and editorials every day to read. After all, I don't want to be ignorant of the world around me. But I do think that trying to stay informed without being overloaded by propaganda is very difficult to do these days. Everyone has an agenda and if they can't get you to their side by reason, they will do so by scaring the heck out of you.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I don't typically write of politics or religion. Those are two topics that I refuse to discuss on forums and in public. When I think about it, I am quite proud of that accomplishment, seeing that I have written over 1200 entries here and not once touched on those subjects. Perhaps that is why I still have so many readers. Perhaps they like reading because I am not trying to cram my own beliefs down their throats on a daily basis and I talk of 'nice things' like "creativity" and "beauty" and other positive things. I am in my happy place and I enjoy sharing it with others. Nothing makes me happier than hearing how I lifted someone's day, either with my posts or with my designs. It gives me purpose and keeps me looking at things in a good an positive manner. It is how I choose to live.
> 
> So why am I discussing all of these other unpleasant things?
> 
> The simple reason being I made the mistake of looking at the news (the weather actually) to see what things were going to be like when we plan to travel on Thursday. I am really appalled at what I came across.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> There is going to be a storm on Wednesday on the Eastern coast of Canada and the USA. Apparently it is going to be a big one.
> 
> Unfortunately for Keith and I, it is due to arrive the day prior to our leaving to teach in Saratoga Springs, NY. That means we need to drive right through the path of it.
> 
> Because of the timing, we will not be able to leave earlier than planned. The worst of it will supposedly occur on Wednesday, and we plan to leave on Thursday. By then, it would have passed and while the cold temperatures will remain for a day or so, the snow and wind will be done with. If we go slowly and carefully, we should arrive at our destination OK. We just have to be sensible.
> 
> What bothered me the most however was the raging headlines that all of the weather and news agencies have been broadcasting. You would assume in hearing their reports that this storm would be the end of the world. While I am certain it will have an impact on things, I can't tell you how many times this year alone we have had tales of impending doom told to us, only to have what I would consider a 'normal' winter storm. It is frustrating to see these 'fear-mongers' getting so excited stirring the pot. It is as if they are overjoyed that they are the focus of people's lives - even for a short time.
> 
> The story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" comes to mind. After so many false alarms, it is difficult to offer credence to the spouting of these broadcasters. I am not saying that there will be no storm - I am sure that we will get some form of system and snow/ice/wind - but I have heard so many times previously this year alone of disasters heading our way only to have what I would consider 'normal' winter weather result.
> 
> I began to really get depressed after reading these reports. It seemed ironic that the one time we really NEEDED to travel and be somewhere that we would be hit with something like this. But this is just part of nature and part of life, and like anything else that is sent our way, we will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> On the bright side, the storm will be passed by the time we pull out on Thursday. In all likelihood, things will be cleaned up by the time we hit the road. Since we are only driving on main highways, chances are that they won't be too bad, and if we move with caution, we will do fine.
> 
> After a day or so of checking in on the weather channels, I decided not to do so anymore. It was only making me feel anxious and nervous and depressed. In all probability, we will be fine. We will get there when we get there and use common sense and consideration so we arrive safely. While I certainly take my responsibility seriously, the worst thing that will happen is we will arrive a bit later than we planned. We should still be in plenty of time for the class.
> 
> So with that said, I have calmed myself down. I worked on my "secret project" this weekend and Keith and I worked on the class materials for our presentation. I will elaborate on that later on, but we are going to introduce something that we both feel is very exciting for new scrollers especially.
> 
> I also worked on my embroidery this weekend, which did wonders in calming my nerves. I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the piece I have been working on is entitled "A Perfect World". How appropriate, I thought, as when I am working on it I am in a very happy place. Perhaps that is why I am enjoying it so much. When I sew on it, there is no pressure or expectations at all. Just the joy of learning something new and creating.
> 
> I finished panel 5 this weekend and I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elements on this panel include the Leucadendron Salignum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has the Leucadenron Sessile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a great deal creating these flowers. Most notably, the 'bullion knots' which composed the center of the large flower. They were a bit difficult at first, but I got the hang of them and they came out really nice.
> 
> I also loved the darling little termites, whose bodies were also comprised of bullion knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panel was both challenging and one of the prettiest so far. I love the beautiful dimension of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will continue preparation for my journey. We need to continue printing the class manuals out as well as see if my new tires for my car are in. Whether we take the Mustang or not remains to be seen, but I want to be prepared either way.
> 
> We are at three days and counting until we depart. A lot can happen between now and then. I choose to be aware of the possibilities, but not focus on the horrors that will come my way. What will come, will come. And we will deal with whatever is dealt to us the best way we can. In between the chaos, I will dive into my "perfect world" as time permits. It will certainly help keep me sane in the midst of the turmoil of life around me. And the television will remain 'off'.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I want to thank all of you very kindly for your support and comforting comments. I apologize for not responding sooner, but by we were out most of the day doing last minute errands and I was exhausted by the time I returned home. It appears that I worked myself into quite a state.

Your affirmations regarding news, TV and broadcasts are very welcome. It is comforting to know that it ISN'T "just me" who thinks this was and others recognize the poison that is fed to our entire society (all over the world, it appears) on a daily basis. No wonder the world is in such a state of panic and despair.

I don't believe I would be able to cope on a daily basis. I don't know how many of you do. You truly have my greatest respect and admiration.

Thank you for your kindness and friendship. I hope you know how much it means to me. I count on it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Falling Together*

Yesterday was not the best day. I will admit that.

However - the day served an important purpose, as it was a glimpse for me as to how things could be if I permitted it to be so. It was a sober reminder of just how powerful attitudes are and how detrimental letting negative thought getting hold of you can be. It was uncomfortable and troubling for me. But I feel I learned so much - or at least I was reminded of so much. Therefore, it was an important day.

After writing my blog and settling in to do the work of the day, Keith and I began discussing our plans. We made the error of searching on the internet to see what the weather would be and were once again greeted by the horrors of the apocalyptic system that was heading our way. We read of blizzard-like conditions on Wednesday and accumulations of anywhere from 25 cm of snow to 50 (that's about 10 - 20 inches) with winds in excess of 100 km. It would certainly be the end of the world for Nova Scotia. Our weather channel was even referring to it as another "White Jaun" - which was the name they gave the blizzard that occurred between Feb 17 and 20th in the year 2004, which ironically was during my first visit to Canada and Nova Scotia. Funny though - I don't remember anything more than what I thought was 'typical' snow. Coming from Chicago, we were used to snow and snowstorms in the winter. I had grown up with it and it was just part of my life.

In any case, Keith and I toyed with the idea that we would perhaps leave BEFORE the storm. After all, it wasn't due to arrive until late Tuesday and Wednesday. If we left late Monday or early Tuesday, we would probably be able to make it to Maine before the worst of it set in.

We called to see if my tires arrived in Yarmouth, and were informed that they were due to come in late in the afternoon. We looked at what we had left to prepare, and unfortunately we needed to pick up some supplies for the class while we were getting the tires in Yarmouth - including paper to print the class material. That would mean that we would have to really push to get things ready to get out the door and leave and beat out the storm.

The mounting stress was incredible for me. When I thought I had three days left to prepare over the weekend I felt calm and peaceful. This quickly turned to feeling anxious and unsure of myself, along with worrying if we would be able to outrun the system. Add to that two additional days on the road and away from our business, home and our three cats. I just wasn't ready.

It seemed to me that we were fighting too hard to make things work. We fell into the trap of propaganda and almost put ourselves at great risk because of it. Whatever channel we turned to, they all agreed on one thing - the system would hit hard, but move through the area quickly and be gone by Thursday (our original departure day.) There came a point when we decided that we were safer to stick to the original plan. The risk would be greater of running into trouble than travelling through the aftermath, that is for sure. After all - we live in CANADA and they are well-rehearsed with dealing with systems such as this. Throwing everything together and trying to outrun a storm would have been sheer foolishness on our part. What were were thinking trying to leave ahead of things?

So we took a breath, and we turned off the reports and we started thinking RATIONALLY. And things began to fall together.

We did decide to leave the Mustang home here. Even though Keith's Sunbird is older and a bit smaller, it is our workhorse winter car. It has never let us down. We did decide that it needed two additional new tires (the other two were changed in the autumn) and we were able to pick appropriate ones off the shelf. We did our Yarmouth errands and had them installed, and made our other necessary stops for the remainder of the supplies for the class. We needed to get some practice wood for the participants of the class and also the case of paper to finish printing our class booklets we are distributing. We got extra tape, glue and anything else we thought we would need and even stopped at his mom's house and used the table saw and sander to prepare the wood.

When we arrived home at dinner time, I was exhausted, but I felt much better. The adrenalin rush that I felt earlier had worn off and I felt positively depleted. But I did feel better about our decision. It was the safer, saner thing to do. While I would love to have my beautiful car and be able to share in the driving (I don't drive manual transmission, which is what the Sunfire is) I know from experience that even an inch of snow on the road makes the rear-wheel Mustang unmanageable and unsafe. It simply isn't worth it. Besides - Keith insists on doing all the driving on our trips anyway. (I believe it is a "man thing"  )

As I sit here this Tuesday morning, the sun is shining bright. There are a few puffy clouds floating above and there is no wind whatsoever. I haven't checked the weather this morning, and I am not sure if I will. What will be, will be and we are as prepared as we can be with things. When the storm is passed and it is safe to leave, we will leave.

I honestly don't know how people live in a society that forces so much gloom and negativity on themselves. No wonder so many people are depressed. I find comfort in that many of my best friends here that read my blog are the ones that say they also buffer themselves from the media. I don't think that is an accident.

I am often asked how I can remain so positive and productive on a daily basis. This experience of the past few days has shown me just how quickly the life and ambition (not to mention creativity) can be sucked out of me if I allow it. I look forward to the show and seeing many of the people and teaching the class, but when that is done, I truly look forward to returning to the wonderful world that I made for myself here in Nova Scotia with my cats and my computer and the ocean and the river across the road (and of course - Keith!)

Perhaps I am getting old, but then - who isn't? I prefer to think of it as knowing what makes me happy and living my life in a way that is good and healthy for me. I am very fortunate to be able to do that.

Have an incredible Tuesday.

*Today's Featured Products*




  






The Artist's Club has their brush sets on sale. They always have a really decent price on brushes to begin with and I think that these brushes are great for new painters or every day painters. I use them frequently and ordered some more for myself. To top it off, they have FREE shipping to the USA and $6 shipping to Canada. Another great deal. I also ordered a Masterson's Sta-Wet Palette
which is a must for acrylic painters. If you haven't tried one, you should - as it keeps the paint wet and workable much longer and is great if you can't finish your painting in one sitting. 




  






Once you use it - you will love it!

Another announcement is that Lee Valley Tools has another FREE SHIPPING offer.




  






This is good until the end of the month. I like their (sometimes pricey) products though and use some of them and this is usually when I order from them. Anything helps and they do have very high quality and great customer service.

Enjoy these offers!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Falling Together*
> 
> Yesterday was not the best day. I will admit that.
> 
> However - the day served an important purpose, as it was a glimpse for me as to how things could be if I permitted it to be so. It was a sober reminder of just how powerful attitudes are and how detrimental letting negative thought getting hold of you can be. It was uncomfortable and troubling for me. But I feel I learned so much - or at least I was reminded of so much. Therefore, it was an important day.
> 
> After writing my blog and settling in to do the work of the day, Keith and I began discussing our plans. We made the error of searching on the internet to see what the weather would be and were once again greeted by the horrors of the apocalyptic system that was heading our way. We read of blizzard-like conditions on Wednesday and accumulations of anywhere from 25 cm of snow to 50 (that's about 10 - 20 inches) with winds in excess of 100 km. It would certainly be the end of the world for Nova Scotia. Our weather channel was even referring to it as another "White Jaun" - which was the name they gave the blizzard that occurred between Feb 17 and 20th in the year 2004, which ironically was during my first visit to Canada and Nova Scotia. Funny though - I don't remember anything more than what I thought was 'typical' snow. Coming from Chicago, we were used to snow and snowstorms in the winter. I had grown up with it and it was just part of my life.
> 
> In any case, Keith and I toyed with the idea that we would perhaps leave BEFORE the storm. After all, it wasn't due to arrive until late Tuesday and Wednesday. If we left late Monday or early Tuesday, we would probably be able to make it to Maine before the worst of it set in.
> 
> We called to see if my tires arrived in Yarmouth, and were informed that they were due to come in late in the afternoon. We looked at what we had left to prepare, and unfortunately we needed to pick up some supplies for the class while we were getting the tires in Yarmouth - including paper to print the class material. That would mean that we would have to really push to get things ready to get out the door and leave and beat out the storm.
> 
> The mounting stress was incredible for me. When I thought I had three days left to prepare over the weekend I felt calm and peaceful. This quickly turned to feeling anxious and unsure of myself, along with worrying if we would be able to outrun the system. Add to that two additional days on the road and away from our business, home and our three cats. I just wasn't ready.
> 
> It seemed to me that we were fighting too hard to make things work. We fell into the trap of propaganda and almost put ourselves at great risk because of it. Whatever channel we turned to, they all agreed on one thing - the system would hit hard, but move through the area quickly and be gone by Thursday (our original departure day.) There came a point when we decided that we were safer to stick to the original plan. The risk would be greater of running into trouble than travelling through the aftermath, that is for sure. After all - we live in CANADA and they are well-rehearsed with dealing with systems such as this. Throwing everything together and trying to outrun a storm would have been sheer foolishness on our part. What were were thinking trying to leave ahead of things?
> 
> So we took a breath, and we turned off the reports and we started thinking RATIONALLY. And things began to fall together.
> 
> We did decide to leave the Mustang home here. Even though Keith's Sunbird is older and a bit smaller, it is our workhorse winter car. It has never let us down. We did decide that it needed two additional new tires (the other two were changed in the autumn) and we were able to pick appropriate ones off the shelf. We did our Yarmouth errands and had them installed, and made our other necessary stops for the remainder of the supplies for the class. We needed to get some practice wood for the participants of the class and also the case of paper to finish printing our class booklets we are distributing. We got extra tape, glue and anything else we thought we would need and even stopped at his mom's house and used the table saw and sander to prepare the wood.
> 
> When we arrived home at dinner time, I was exhausted, but I felt much better. The adrenalin rush that I felt earlier had worn off and I felt positively depleted. But I did feel better about our decision. It was the safer, saner thing to do. While I would love to have my beautiful car and be able to share in the driving (I don't drive manual transmission, which is what the Sunfire is) I know from experience that even an inch of snow on the road makes the rear-wheel Mustang unmanageable and unsafe. It simply isn't worth it. Besides - Keith insists on doing all the driving on our trips anyway. (I believe it is a "man thing"  )
> 
> As I sit here this Tuesday morning, the sun is shining bright. There are a few puffy clouds floating above and there is no wind whatsoever. I haven't checked the weather this morning, and I am not sure if I will. What will be, will be and we are as prepared as we can be with things. When the storm is passed and it is safe to leave, we will leave.
> 
> I honestly don't know how people live in a society that forces so much gloom and negativity on themselves. No wonder so many people are depressed. I find comfort in that many of my best friends here that read my blog are the ones that say they also buffer themselves from the media. I don't think that is an accident.
> 
> I am often asked how I can remain so positive and productive on a daily basis. This experience of the past few days has shown me just how quickly the life and ambition (not to mention creativity) can be sucked out of me if I allow it. I look forward to the show and seeing many of the people and teaching the class, but when that is done, I truly look forward to returning to the wonderful world that I made for myself here in Nova Scotia with my cats and my computer and the ocean and the river across the road (and of course - Keith!)
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but then - who isn't? I prefer to think of it as knowing what makes me happy and living my life in a way that is good and healthy for me. I am very fortunate to be able to do that.
> 
> Have an incredible Tuesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Products*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Artist's Club has their brush sets on sale. They always have a really decent price on brushes to begin with and I think that these brushes are great for new painters or every day painters. I use them frequently and ordered some more for myself. To top it off, they have FREE shipping to the USA and $6 shipping to Canada. Another great deal. I also ordered a Masterson's Sta-Wet Palette
> which is a must for acrylic painters. If you haven't tried one, you should - as it keeps the paint wet and workable much longer and is great if you can't finish your painting in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you use it - you will love it!
> 
> Another announcement is that Lee Valley Tools has another FREE SHIPPING offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good until the end of the month. I like their (sometimes pricey) products though and use some of them and this is usually when I order from them. Anything helps and they do have very high quality and great customer service.
> 
> Enjoy these offers!


Good morning Sheila! The one thing about the storms back east is that the road crews are usually prepared so the roads get cleared pretty fast. Give me back east snow any day for driving rather than the wet, slushy icy stuff we get here when it snows. Could be a very pretty drive with the newly fallen snow!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Falling Together*
> 
> Yesterday was not the best day. I will admit that.
> 
> However - the day served an important purpose, as it was a glimpse for me as to how things could be if I permitted it to be so. It was a sober reminder of just how powerful attitudes are and how detrimental letting negative thought getting hold of you can be. It was uncomfortable and troubling for me. But I feel I learned so much - or at least I was reminded of so much. Therefore, it was an important day.
> 
> After writing my blog and settling in to do the work of the day, Keith and I began discussing our plans. We made the error of searching on the internet to see what the weather would be and were once again greeted by the horrors of the apocalyptic system that was heading our way. We read of blizzard-like conditions on Wednesday and accumulations of anywhere from 25 cm of snow to 50 (that's about 10 - 20 inches) with winds in excess of 100 km. It would certainly be the end of the world for Nova Scotia. Our weather channel was even referring to it as another "White Jaun" - which was the name they gave the blizzard that occurred between Feb 17 and 20th in the year 2004, which ironically was during my first visit to Canada and Nova Scotia. Funny though - I don't remember anything more than what I thought was 'typical' snow. Coming from Chicago, we were used to snow and snowstorms in the winter. I had grown up with it and it was just part of my life.
> 
> In any case, Keith and I toyed with the idea that we would perhaps leave BEFORE the storm. After all, it wasn't due to arrive until late Tuesday and Wednesday. If we left late Monday or early Tuesday, we would probably be able to make it to Maine before the worst of it set in.
> 
> We called to see if my tires arrived in Yarmouth, and were informed that they were due to come in late in the afternoon. We looked at what we had left to prepare, and unfortunately we needed to pick up some supplies for the class while we were getting the tires in Yarmouth - including paper to print the class material. That would mean that we would have to really push to get things ready to get out the door and leave and beat out the storm.
> 
> The mounting stress was incredible for me. When I thought I had three days left to prepare over the weekend I felt calm and peaceful. This quickly turned to feeling anxious and unsure of myself, along with worrying if we would be able to outrun the system. Add to that two additional days on the road and away from our business, home and our three cats. I just wasn't ready.
> 
> It seemed to me that we were fighting too hard to make things work. We fell into the trap of propaganda and almost put ourselves at great risk because of it. Whatever channel we turned to, they all agreed on one thing - the system would hit hard, but move through the area quickly and be gone by Thursday (our original departure day.) There came a point when we decided that we were safer to stick to the original plan. The risk would be greater of running into trouble than travelling through the aftermath, that is for sure. After all - we live in CANADA and they are well-rehearsed with dealing with systems such as this. Throwing everything together and trying to outrun a storm would have been sheer foolishness on our part. What were were thinking trying to leave ahead of things?
> 
> So we took a breath, and we turned off the reports and we started thinking RATIONALLY. And things began to fall together.
> 
> We did decide to leave the Mustang home here. Even though Keith's Sunbird is older and a bit smaller, it is our workhorse winter car. It has never let us down. We did decide that it needed two additional new tires (the other two were changed in the autumn) and we were able to pick appropriate ones off the shelf. We did our Yarmouth errands and had them installed, and made our other necessary stops for the remainder of the supplies for the class. We needed to get some practice wood for the participants of the class and also the case of paper to finish printing our class booklets we are distributing. We got extra tape, glue and anything else we thought we would need and even stopped at his mom's house and used the table saw and sander to prepare the wood.
> 
> When we arrived home at dinner time, I was exhausted, but I felt much better. The adrenalin rush that I felt earlier had worn off and I felt positively depleted. But I did feel better about our decision. It was the safer, saner thing to do. While I would love to have my beautiful car and be able to share in the driving (I don't drive manual transmission, which is what the Sunfire is) I know from experience that even an inch of snow on the road makes the rear-wheel Mustang unmanageable and unsafe. It simply isn't worth it. Besides - Keith insists on doing all the driving on our trips anyway. (I believe it is a "man thing"  )
> 
> As I sit here this Tuesday morning, the sun is shining bright. There are a few puffy clouds floating above and there is no wind whatsoever. I haven't checked the weather this morning, and I am not sure if I will. What will be, will be and we are as prepared as we can be with things. When the storm is passed and it is safe to leave, we will leave.
> 
> I honestly don't know how people live in a society that forces so much gloom and negativity on themselves. No wonder so many people are depressed. I find comfort in that many of my best friends here that read my blog are the ones that say they also buffer themselves from the media. I don't think that is an accident.
> 
> I am often asked how I can remain so positive and productive on a daily basis. This experience of the past few days has shown me just how quickly the life and ambition (not to mention creativity) can be sucked out of me if I allow it. I look forward to the show and seeing many of the people and teaching the class, but when that is done, I truly look forward to returning to the wonderful world that I made for myself here in Nova Scotia with my cats and my computer and the ocean and the river across the road (and of course - Keith!)
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but then - who isn't? I prefer to think of it as knowing what makes me happy and living my life in a way that is good and healthy for me. I am very fortunate to be able to do that.
> 
> Have an incredible Tuesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Products*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Artist's Club has their brush sets on sale. They always have a really decent price on brushes to begin with and I think that these brushes are great for new painters or every day painters. I use them frequently and ordered some more for myself. To top it off, they have FREE shipping to the USA and $6 shipping to Canada. Another great deal. I also ordered a Masterson's Sta-Wet Palette
> which is a must for acrylic painters. If you haven't tried one, you should - as it keeps the paint wet and workable much longer and is great if you can't finish your painting in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you use it - you will love it!
> 
> Another announcement is that Lee Valley Tools has another FREE SHIPPING offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good until the end of the month. I like their (sometimes pricey) products though and use some of them and this is usually when I order from them. Anything helps and they do have very high quality and great customer service.
> 
> Enjoy these offers!


Hi, Anna! As always it is nice to hear from you. Yes - they are very good at getting snow out of the way and making the roads safe quickly. There is no doubt that we will feel the brunt of the storm, but it will be here and gone before we head out. No matter what - common sense will prevail on our part. 

I expect we will do fine.

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Falling Together*
> 
> Yesterday was not the best day. I will admit that.
> 
> However - the day served an important purpose, as it was a glimpse for me as to how things could be if I permitted it to be so. It was a sober reminder of just how powerful attitudes are and how detrimental letting negative thought getting hold of you can be. It was uncomfortable and troubling for me. But I feel I learned so much - or at least I was reminded of so much. Therefore, it was an important day.
> 
> After writing my blog and settling in to do the work of the day, Keith and I began discussing our plans. We made the error of searching on the internet to see what the weather would be and were once again greeted by the horrors of the apocalyptic system that was heading our way. We read of blizzard-like conditions on Wednesday and accumulations of anywhere from 25 cm of snow to 50 (that's about 10 - 20 inches) with winds in excess of 100 km. It would certainly be the end of the world for Nova Scotia. Our weather channel was even referring to it as another "White Jaun" - which was the name they gave the blizzard that occurred between Feb 17 and 20th in the year 2004, which ironically was during my first visit to Canada and Nova Scotia. Funny though - I don't remember anything more than what I thought was 'typical' snow. Coming from Chicago, we were used to snow and snowstorms in the winter. I had grown up with it and it was just part of my life.
> 
> In any case, Keith and I toyed with the idea that we would perhaps leave BEFORE the storm. After all, it wasn't due to arrive until late Tuesday and Wednesday. If we left late Monday or early Tuesday, we would probably be able to make it to Maine before the worst of it set in.
> 
> We called to see if my tires arrived in Yarmouth, and were informed that they were due to come in late in the afternoon. We looked at what we had left to prepare, and unfortunately we needed to pick up some supplies for the class while we were getting the tires in Yarmouth - including paper to print the class material. That would mean that we would have to really push to get things ready to get out the door and leave and beat out the storm.
> 
> The mounting stress was incredible for me. When I thought I had three days left to prepare over the weekend I felt calm and peaceful. This quickly turned to feeling anxious and unsure of myself, along with worrying if we would be able to outrun the system. Add to that two additional days on the road and away from our business, home and our three cats. I just wasn't ready.
> 
> It seemed to me that we were fighting too hard to make things work. We fell into the trap of propaganda and almost put ourselves at great risk because of it. Whatever channel we turned to, they all agreed on one thing - the system would hit hard, but move through the area quickly and be gone by Thursday (our original departure day.) There came a point when we decided that we were safer to stick to the original plan. The risk would be greater of running into trouble than travelling through the aftermath, that is for sure. After all - we live in CANADA and they are well-rehearsed with dealing with systems such as this. Throwing everything together and trying to outrun a storm would have been sheer foolishness on our part. What were were thinking trying to leave ahead of things?
> 
> So we took a breath, and we turned off the reports and we started thinking RATIONALLY. And things began to fall together.
> 
> We did decide to leave the Mustang home here. Even though Keith's Sunbird is older and a bit smaller, it is our workhorse winter car. It has never let us down. We did decide that it needed two additional new tires (the other two were changed in the autumn) and we were able to pick appropriate ones off the shelf. We did our Yarmouth errands and had them installed, and made our other necessary stops for the remainder of the supplies for the class. We needed to get some practice wood for the participants of the class and also the case of paper to finish printing our class booklets we are distributing. We got extra tape, glue and anything else we thought we would need and even stopped at his mom's house and used the table saw and sander to prepare the wood.
> 
> When we arrived home at dinner time, I was exhausted, but I felt much better. The adrenalin rush that I felt earlier had worn off and I felt positively depleted. But I did feel better about our decision. It was the safer, saner thing to do. While I would love to have my beautiful car and be able to share in the driving (I don't drive manual transmission, which is what the Sunfire is) I know from experience that even an inch of snow on the road makes the rear-wheel Mustang unmanageable and unsafe. It simply isn't worth it. Besides - Keith insists on doing all the driving on our trips anyway. (I believe it is a "man thing"  )
> 
> As I sit here this Tuesday morning, the sun is shining bright. There are a few puffy clouds floating above and there is no wind whatsoever. I haven't checked the weather this morning, and I am not sure if I will. What will be, will be and we are as prepared as we can be with things. When the storm is passed and it is safe to leave, we will leave.
> 
> I honestly don't know how people live in a society that forces so much gloom and negativity on themselves. No wonder so many people are depressed. I find comfort in that many of my best friends here that read my blog are the ones that say they also buffer themselves from the media. I don't think that is an accident.
> 
> I am often asked how I can remain so positive and productive on a daily basis. This experience of the past few days has shown me just how quickly the life and ambition (not to mention creativity) can be sucked out of me if I allow it. I look forward to the show and seeing many of the people and teaching the class, but when that is done, I truly look forward to returning to the wonderful world that I made for myself here in Nova Scotia with my cats and my computer and the ocean and the river across the road (and of course - Keith!)
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but then - who isn't? I prefer to think of it as knowing what makes me happy and living my life in a way that is good and healthy for me. I am very fortunate to be able to do that.
> 
> Have an incredible Tuesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Products*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Artist's Club has their brush sets on sale. They always have a really decent price on brushes to begin with and I think that these brushes are great for new painters or every day painters. I use them frequently and ordered some more for myself. To top it off, they have FREE shipping to the USA and $6 shipping to Canada. Another great deal. I also ordered a Masterson's Sta-Wet Palette
> which is a must for acrylic painters. If you haven't tried one, you should - as it keeps the paint wet and workable much longer and is great if you can't finish your painting in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you use it - you will love it!
> 
> Another announcement is that Lee Valley Tools has another FREE SHIPPING offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good until the end of the month. I like their (sometimes pricey) products though and use some of them and this is usually when I order from them. Anything helps and they do have very high quality and great customer service.
> 
> Enjoy these offers!


It could be a "man" thing that Keith likes to drive on trips, I would rather think that he would rather be doing something other than just sitting there as a passenger! At least that's so in my case, plus the fact that Edith is the photographer and it's easier for me to pull off the road for her to shoot pictures than for her to do both! It un-nerves me when she drives and quickly pulls off the road and grabs the camera to take pictures and only to find too much time has elapsed and the "moment" is gone! I must admit in her defense that she is the better driver but it just doesn't make sense for her to be so frustrated when she misses shots, easier to blame me for being too slow for her missed shots!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Falling Together*
> 
> Yesterday was not the best day. I will admit that.
> 
> However - the day served an important purpose, as it was a glimpse for me as to how things could be if I permitted it to be so. It was a sober reminder of just how powerful attitudes are and how detrimental letting negative thought getting hold of you can be. It was uncomfortable and troubling for me. But I feel I learned so much - or at least I was reminded of so much. Therefore, it was an important day.
> 
> After writing my blog and settling in to do the work of the day, Keith and I began discussing our plans. We made the error of searching on the internet to see what the weather would be and were once again greeted by the horrors of the apocalyptic system that was heading our way. We read of blizzard-like conditions on Wednesday and accumulations of anywhere from 25 cm of snow to 50 (that's about 10 - 20 inches) with winds in excess of 100 km. It would certainly be the end of the world for Nova Scotia. Our weather channel was even referring to it as another "White Jaun" - which was the name they gave the blizzard that occurred between Feb 17 and 20th in the year 2004, which ironically was during my first visit to Canada and Nova Scotia. Funny though - I don't remember anything more than what I thought was 'typical' snow. Coming from Chicago, we were used to snow and snowstorms in the winter. I had grown up with it and it was just part of my life.
> 
> In any case, Keith and I toyed with the idea that we would perhaps leave BEFORE the storm. After all, it wasn't due to arrive until late Tuesday and Wednesday. If we left late Monday or early Tuesday, we would probably be able to make it to Maine before the worst of it set in.
> 
> We called to see if my tires arrived in Yarmouth, and were informed that they were due to come in late in the afternoon. We looked at what we had left to prepare, and unfortunately we needed to pick up some supplies for the class while we were getting the tires in Yarmouth - including paper to print the class material. That would mean that we would have to really push to get things ready to get out the door and leave and beat out the storm.
> 
> The mounting stress was incredible for me. When I thought I had three days left to prepare over the weekend I felt calm and peaceful. This quickly turned to feeling anxious and unsure of myself, along with worrying if we would be able to outrun the system. Add to that two additional days on the road and away from our business, home and our three cats. I just wasn't ready.
> 
> It seemed to me that we were fighting too hard to make things work. We fell into the trap of propaganda and almost put ourselves at great risk because of it. Whatever channel we turned to, they all agreed on one thing - the system would hit hard, but move through the area quickly and be gone by Thursday (our original departure day.) There came a point when we decided that we were safer to stick to the original plan. The risk would be greater of running into trouble than travelling through the aftermath, that is for sure. After all - we live in CANADA and they are well-rehearsed with dealing with systems such as this. Throwing everything together and trying to outrun a storm would have been sheer foolishness on our part. What were were thinking trying to leave ahead of things?
> 
> So we took a breath, and we turned off the reports and we started thinking RATIONALLY. And things began to fall together.
> 
> We did decide to leave the Mustang home here. Even though Keith's Sunbird is older and a bit smaller, it is our workhorse winter car. It has never let us down. We did decide that it needed two additional new tires (the other two were changed in the autumn) and we were able to pick appropriate ones off the shelf. We did our Yarmouth errands and had them installed, and made our other necessary stops for the remainder of the supplies for the class. We needed to get some practice wood for the participants of the class and also the case of paper to finish printing our class booklets we are distributing. We got extra tape, glue and anything else we thought we would need and even stopped at his mom's house and used the table saw and sander to prepare the wood.
> 
> When we arrived home at dinner time, I was exhausted, but I felt much better. The adrenalin rush that I felt earlier had worn off and I felt positively depleted. But I did feel better about our decision. It was the safer, saner thing to do. While I would love to have my beautiful car and be able to share in the driving (I don't drive manual transmission, which is what the Sunfire is) I know from experience that even an inch of snow on the road makes the rear-wheel Mustang unmanageable and unsafe. It simply isn't worth it. Besides - Keith insists on doing all the driving on our trips anyway. (I believe it is a "man thing"  )
> 
> As I sit here this Tuesday morning, the sun is shining bright. There are a few puffy clouds floating above and there is no wind whatsoever. I haven't checked the weather this morning, and I am not sure if I will. What will be, will be and we are as prepared as we can be with things. When the storm is passed and it is safe to leave, we will leave.
> 
> I honestly don't know how people live in a society that forces so much gloom and negativity on themselves. No wonder so many people are depressed. I find comfort in that many of my best friends here that read my blog are the ones that say they also buffer themselves from the media. I don't think that is an accident.
> 
> I am often asked how I can remain so positive and productive on a daily basis. This experience of the past few days has shown me just how quickly the life and ambition (not to mention creativity) can be sucked out of me if I allow it. I look forward to the show and seeing many of the people and teaching the class, but when that is done, I truly look forward to returning to the wonderful world that I made for myself here in Nova Scotia with my cats and my computer and the ocean and the river across the road (and of course - Keith!)
> 
> Perhaps I am getting old, but then - who isn't? I prefer to think of it as knowing what makes me happy and living my life in a way that is good and healthy for me. I am very fortunate to be able to do that.
> 
> Have an incredible Tuesday.
> 
> *Today's Featured Products*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Artist's Club has their brush sets on sale. They always have a really decent price on brushes to begin with and I think that these brushes are great for new painters or every day painters. I use them frequently and ordered some more for myself. To top it off, they have FREE shipping to the USA and $6 shipping to Canada. Another great deal. I also ordered a Masterson's Sta-Wet Palette
> which is a must for acrylic painters. If you haven't tried one, you should - as it keeps the paint wet and workable much longer and is great if you can't finish your painting in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you use it - you will love it!
> 
> Another announcement is that Lee Valley Tools has another FREE SHIPPING offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good until the end of the month. I like their (sometimes pricey) products though and use some of them and this is usually when I order from them. Anything helps and they do have very high quality and great customer service.
> 
> Enjoy these offers!


Yes, you are probably right, Erwin. I am happier with him driving only because it stresses him out so much to have ANYONE else drive. But I worry because if an emergency occurs, I wouldn't be able to help.

As I look out right now, I can't see across the road. It is a pure white out. I am a bit nervous, but we are not leaving until it is safe.

I am sure all will work out how it is suppose to. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Bomb Clycogenesis"*

I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)

I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.

Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.

I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.

I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.

Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.

So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.

It has arrived.

So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter. 

If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.

Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)

Just the way I like it.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *"Bomb Clycogenesis"*
> 
> I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)
> 
> I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.
> 
> Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.
> 
> I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.
> 
> Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.
> 
> So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.
> 
> It has arrived.
> 
> So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.
> 
> Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)
> 
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


The media drama queens have quite a time trying to out do each other every day, The .8 word is when you catch yourself just in time and don't say something you want to, would like to, but know you had better not ;-))


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *"Bomb Clycogenesis"*
> 
> I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)
> 
> I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.
> 
> Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.
> 
> I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.
> 
> Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.
> 
> So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.
> 
> It has arrived.
> 
> So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.
> 
> Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)
> 
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I know what you mean about making it sound exciting and dangerous. As a high school idiot-I think most
teenage boys fit this catagory- we thought nothing of driving in conditions that they now tell us are not
safe to drive in. We had tire chains in the trunk, along with a shovel and and old tarp or blanket to lay on
to put the chains on, and occasionally used them. I do not even have a set of chains for either my pickup
or the wife's car anymore. There is some weather that I would not drive in unless it was absolutely 
necessary, but some of these storms just require a little common sense. Hope you have a safe and happy
trip.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"Bomb Clycogenesis"*
> 
> I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)
> 
> I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.
> 
> Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.
> 
> I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.
> 
> Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.
> 
> So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.
> 
> It has arrived.
> 
> So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.
> 
> Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)
> 
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I think the .8 word is the Canadin 'eh or is it 'ay.

I sincerely hope you get to the show, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Bomb Clycogenesis"*
> 
> I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)
> 
> I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.
> 
> Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.
> 
> I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.
> 
> Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.
> 
> So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.
> 
> It has arrived.
> 
> So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.
> 
> Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)
> 
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you all for your comments. As you will read in the next entry, we decided not to make the trip. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"Bomb Clycogenesis"*
> 
> I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)
> 
> I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.
> 
> Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.
> 
> I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.
> 
> Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.
> 
> So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.
> 
> It has arrived.
> 
> So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.
> 
> Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)
> 
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I believe the media has a whole lot to do with the demise of human behavior. Promoting stupid shows like Honey BooBoo, Real Housewives, etc., makes me sick to even see so many stupid, dumb, etc. Even the promotion of rap-crap words that make no sense, and give young people even more ways to disrespect life of all sorts. Sorry bout the rant, I just can't stand people with no common sense, which seem to be more and more. If I have offended anyone, then I'll just say your in the column of not having any sense. The End.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Bomb Clycogenesis"*
> 
> I thought it would be funny to name my blog with a term that has been thrown around here a lot these past few days. It seems the meteorologists needed to create new words to describe the storm that is soon upon us, as there apparently were not sufficient choices in the 1,025,109.8 words that are said to be in the English Language. (I am wondering about the ".8" word - but that would be another post altogether!)
> 
> I think that what we are about to experience has surely occurred previously, but in order to bring the excitement up another level, creating new words will give a sense of insecurity so that most will remain glued to the television for instructions on how to survive.
> 
> Oh - I have no doubt we are going to have snow. And probably a good helping of it. But the last several days has been a media circus of one channel trying to outdo the other in the forecast. You would think it is the end of the world. Even with my limited exposure to live news and weather, I had to sneak over to the web feeds of these stations to see what was coming. Just to be informed. And I found myself caught up in the wild speculations of "what ifs" and "worst scenarios" and had to turn away.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that we are getting a storm. It will be harsh for a while, and then be done. We will take our normal precautions and be ready for it, but as with the other storms that pass, we should survive.
> 
> I am not against letting people know, only blowing things up to be something far worse than one could imagine. I don't like living in fear and seeing this all week only reinforces my choice of not having TV. It only adds stress to my life.
> 
> Yesterday we got just about everything done. Everything is printed for the classes. All the wood is prepped, sanded and even drilled. I did all the laundry and everything is pretty much ready to load into the car. We are good.
> 
> So today we are waiting and watching as the snow will pile up. While I awoke to seeing clear pavement, the winds are picking up as I write and the snow is falling in earnest.
> 
> It has arrived.
> 
> So I will see you all on the other side. I am not sure if we will lose power or not, but even though we live in a remote area, they are also pretty good at that aspect of things. These Canadians know how to deal with winter.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll spend the day working on my needlework. That always calms me.
> 
> Oh - and just before I began writing today, I found a weather page I like. It is called "The Friendly Forecast" and it posts its information without the side of "horrors". (http://www.friendlyforecast.com/canada/ns_nova_scotia/weather.php?db=217)
> 
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


No - I am with you 100% Roger. I usually am pretty tolerant because I need to have my "public face" on for my business. I don't discuss politics, religion or other opinions such as that because it just stirs up too much controversy. As a business owner that puts herself in the public, I don't have that luxury. But I have deep feelings about things such as you mentioned, and my friends close to me know that and respect me for it. I think you are spot on with your assessment, and you did not offend me at all. I value your friendship and agree that media is really at the root of the way people are thinking. My short time seeing what is on TV in passing only confirms my feelings.

Thanks for your thoughts. 

I hope you have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*

Some things were just not meant to be.

There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.

I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.

The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.

We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.

By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.

So much for leaving ahead of the storm.

By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.

We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.










We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.

We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.

We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.

But things happened that were out of our control.

The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.

We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.

But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.

Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.

After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.

I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.

We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.

The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)

Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.

I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.

The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.

I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.

I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.

I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.










Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Good morning Sheila,
While I will miss not seeing at the show, you did the right thing for you and your family. You and Keith would have been miserable if you had made the trip and would have been bugging out half way thru the weekend. There will be other shows when everything falls into place. You have my thoughts and prayers for Richard's complete recovery. There is nothing worst that a sick pet or child. Take care and will see you at the next show.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Thank you so much, Rick. I can't tell you how gut-wrenching the decision was. It is terrible being so torn. We both feel so bad about not being able to see everyone. And you know I love teaching. I love when people learn a new skill and it gives me a wonderful feeling to help people discover their own talents.

But yes - I do know in my heart it was the right thing to do. I will continue to try to teach from here, and look forward to what each day brings. I am certain that there will be other times and opportunities.

Thanks as always for your friendship and support. It means so much to both of us.

((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Tough call to make but better then being out on the road and then realize it was too bad to continue. Working in emergency services it restores my faith in people when they realize its too harsh to be on the road. I often wonder what people are thinking when they head out, do they even consider that ambulances and such have to travel in the very weather that has caused them to be rolled over in a ditch in a roaring blizzard, that police cars/fire trucks and ambulances don't get a special dispentation from the weather to allow them to 'cone get you' when you call. Sorry for the micro rant. I hope Rich heals from his ailment soon. He looks very much like the first cat we had growing up…we called him Heathcliffe.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


.... the best laid plans ….

sad as it is 
rich sheila and keith 
are safe

.... to scroll again another day ….

find a publisher for that book
it will be a hit for sure

went out yesterday to finish the last 5 trusses
for the shop roof
the winds here were shaking the whole building
the retaining strap had pulled the ground steak loose
the walls flexing and groaning
the trusses swaying overhead

plan B
more bracing more bracing more bracing

maybe today
maybe tomorrow
maybe next week

shop wont do me much good
if i am crushed under the collapsed walls

as my bud says

'another day in paradise'


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


oh man, so sorry that rich was in such bad pain, and i sure do hope he is going to be well, your loving care brought much comfort to him sheila, in your heart you know there was no option, im sorry your trip was messed up, but taking care of the kitties is first and foremost..im sorry you and keith were in such emotional pain that night, our 15 year old dachshund has been very ill, we though we were going to lose him the other day, but he has made a turn around for now,but the point is, we love our babies, and we will do what we can to care for them, you made the only choice you could make….so here is what you do, you bake a cake, you buy some ice cream and you eat a really good dinner and celebrate that richard is well for now, and make sure you give him some extra love, our time with some of our babies is limited..make the most of it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Sorry about the trip Sheila. Sometimes, things just are not meant to be.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Better to be safe than sorry! Richard would have been on your mind all weekend. In the end, though very disappointing not to make the trip, things always work out for the best. Enjoy this time for yourselves. As Patron says, maybe finding a publisher for the book would be worthwhile


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Thank you to all my friends here for your support of our decision. I think all of you know me well enough to know that I am not only dedicated to woodworking and scrollsawing, but also to my beloved pets. Scroll sawing could get along without me this weekend, but Rich however, could not. Decision made.

I do think if I would have gone I would have worried the entire time. Not to mention the safety of the driving. I know there will be other times and I look forward to them, but for now this is what we feel is the best thing to do.

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Sheila, very sorry about the plans ,but it may have been a blessing in disguise ,just wasn't meant to happen and we never know what lays out in our paths we travel could be the Lord was watching out for you and its says a lot of a person that loves their pets ,i think Rich is a lucky and a rich cat to have you ,pray he gets better


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Thank you so much, Eddie. He does seem to be eating a bit better today and may even like the special food he is on. For a cat - that is accomplishment. I hope he is on the mend. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


You and Keith are 1st Class all the way Sheila. You're both really fantastic, and incredibly talented. I wish you both gr8 success and gr8 future.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Things Just Don't Work Out*
> 
> Some things were just not meant to be.
> 
> There are times in our lives when we have to make decisions that we don't care to make. It seems that no matter what we choose, we are going to be unhappy. It is just the way it is.
> 
> I am sitting here writing from my usual place this morning. If all went according to plan, we should have been on the road and somewhere in Maine at this point, heading for Saratoga Springs, New York. But as much as we tried, there just seemed to be obstacle after obstacle that were trying to keep us from going.
> 
> The first issue was the tires for the cars. You would think that by beginning to work with things three weeks in advance of leaving, it would allow plenty of time to replace them.
> 
> We had to wait for the first set we ordered. Then, when they were delivered, they were the wrong size. (Their fault, not ours). Our regular mechanic was leaving last week for his annual vacation. We ordered from the second place and the delivery was delayed from there as well.
> 
> By that time, word of the upcoming storm was buzzing, so we decided to use Keith's winter car - which fared much better in the snow than my Mustang. But that car needed tires as well, so we spent the day Monday choosing tires for it and having them installed.
> 
> So much for leaving ahead of the storm.
> 
> By Tuesday we had the plan ready. All the materials for the classes were printed, cut and prepped. We even drilled the plaques so that the students wouldn't have to waste their time on doing something so simple and could do some REAL learning.
> 
> We printed enough copies of our new booklet that we had been working on for the show. It was our plan to debut the booklet at the show. It is 50 pages long, full color and was filled with information and articles about the basics of scroll sawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud of our booklet. It is a culmination of the class that I hosted on Lumberjocks.com, with the addition of articles, practice projects and other helpful information for someone new to scroll sawing - all in one file. We think it is something that will be beneficial to all newer scroll sawyers, and even those who have been scrolling for a while.
> 
> We had a copy prepared for each student, as well as the pattern for the class and even a gift card for our site. We wanted everyone to go home happy and feeling that their class was worth it to them.
> 
> We heard that all our classes were full except the late Sunday class, which had two additional spots available. We were told that is typical though because that was when the show winded down and everyone was heading out. They were going to give the two spots away as prizes on Saturday, and we were happy to hear that there was so much interest.
> 
> But things happened that were out of our control.
> 
> The storm hit, and they are calling it the worst storm here in over ten years. All my hopes and positive thinking couldn't change that. From dawn to dusk and beyond, we had snow blowing side way and building up. It was unrelenting.
> 
> We lost power for only a few hours, but we lost our internet overnight. That meant all of our communication was down. Even then, we spent the time doing our last minute packing in hopes of leaving in the morning. Everything was packed and waiting by the door. We hoped to leave on Thursday morning and still make it in time.
> 
> But about 8:30 Wednesday night, my cat Richard got sick. We had him to the vet twice in the past six months with the problem of not being able to go to the bathroom. We don't know why this was happening to him and have been trying to adjust his diet, but another episode came up. He was miserable, and when he vomited an alarming amount that evening after an hour or so of wailing and crying, I called the vet, despite the storm hoping that there was something that I could do from here to alleviate his pain. It broke my heart.
> 
> Fortunately, we found vet last summer who was on call 24 hours. While we knew we couldn't leave (the snow was over 18" now and we had winds over 100km) the vet called back immediately and told me to try half a baby aspirin to help with the pain and help him relax so he could do his business. We were lucky that our landlord had grand children that visited so she had the baby aspirin on hand.
> 
> After another hour or so of me comforting him by gently brushing him (he seemed to like that and it took his mind off his problem it seemed) he fell asleep. When he woke, he was able to pass some waste, although it was difficult for him to do so. It probably let off pressure where he wasn't in agony anymore and another hour or so later he was able to do so again.
> 
> I am sorry for all the information, but it was horrible and traumatic for all of us. Anyone who loves their pet would understand. And those of you who read know how I feel about my own.
> 
> We went to the vet the as early as we could. While the storm had since passed and the sun was out, there were still gusts of wind over 75km per hour. Keith cleared the way for the car, and that took him quite a while. In the 30 minute drive to Yarmouth to the vet, the roads were clear, but the gusts of wind were blowing our car from side to side. There were two trucks and a car in the ditch in that 30 or so mile stretch.
> 
> The vet checked Rich out and it appeared he was clear for the moment. However, we have medicine to administer for the next several days, as well as a change in diet. We need to watch him to make sure things don't build up in him, or we will have to look at other options. We are trying new food as well, as it will help things along and blissfully, he seems to 'not hate' it (which is good for a cat.)
> 
> Bottom line was that it was the last straw in our cap. There was no way we could leave him for a week. There was no one to care for him or watch him or administer his medication. The winds were still howling and by the time we returned from the journey to the vet it was well after noon. On a good day, driving to Saratoga Springs too about 22 hours. That was at a pace of "slightly above" the speed limits. We heard that New Brunswick had been pounded even worse than we had, and that the winds were still an issue there. There were just too many things going against us to head out. We made the difficult decision not to go.
> 
> I have never backed out of this type of responsibility in the past. I do pick and choose what shows we agree to do, not because I don't like to do them, but I try to be realistic as to the circumstances that may arise. Who would have thought that late March would bring this type of storm? Anything less would have been manageable. But this was extraordinary.
> 
> The people at the show were wonderfully understanding. So were our friends. It helped make us feel less guilty and better about our decision. But as we looked at the pile of prepped wood and projects and printouts and thought of all the work we put into our presentations, we couldn't help but feel sad. Keith and I decided we were still going to send the students the gift cards, as well as the patterns and booklets, free of charge. We hope that they will learn from them and make use of them and have some fun.
> 
> I will miss seeing all of my friends as well. It would have been wonderful to visit with them in person and enjoy their company. Especially after the long winter. I was going to see my friend Leldon for the first time in 12 years. And I was going to meet Jeanette in person for the first time ever. I can't even begin to name the others, as there are many.
> 
> I am sad and somewhat deflated still. I spent yesterday caring for Richard and resting - and unpacking. But disappointment is part of life and we will go on from here. Hopefully we will be able to try again when we are sure the weather will be a bit better. And seeing Rich once again comfortable and resting is for now the most important thing.
> 
> I think the decision we made was the only one we could. Those who matter most really do understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being so kind and supportive. We all do appreciate it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Thank you, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Drawing*

After the last couple of days of chaos, it seems as if things are settling down. Richard is looking a bit better, and acting a bit more like himself. I think the medicine is starting to kick in and he has been able to catch up on his rest and recuperate from his ordeal. We are all relieved.

I am happy he likes his new food. At $30 per 4 lb. bag, it was a risk to buy it. I hope he doesn't find out the price because surely he will then stick his nose up at it, as most cats do. It is supposed to be excellent for his digestive system and good for his "lazy bowels" and keep things moving for him so he doesn't have any more episodes. We had tried different oils in his food, as well as tuna with oil, salmon, and even sardines. He shunned all of them. Any of you who has ever tried to get a cat to eat something that they don't want to eat knows just what we are going through. It is frustrating to say the least. I appreciate all the advice and suggestions and I assure you that I will try them or keep them in my pocket for the future. Rich is a relatively young cat (about 10) and hopefully if we can get this under control he has many good years ahead of him.

I find it funny that the other two cats also really enjoy the expensive food. Part of me feels a bit guilty for not giving it to them as well, but with the amount that they go through collectively, it would be quite expensive to feed it to all three of them. I don't see the harm however in giving it to them every other day or so because I know it is probably better for them than the food they are getting. I just have to sell more patterns. 

Speaking of that - I was able to settle down and draw some yesterday. I have a teaser to show you here today:










With Easter approaching, you can probably guess that it is an Easter theme. It is simple, but pretty and I think I really like it.

I look forward to cutting and spending some time at the saw today. Even though I feel like I am always doing "something", I don't feel like I am making many patterns. Keith noted that he has over double the amount of new patterns that I have, but he also noted that the reason there is because I usually have two or three versions of everything I create.

There is nothing wrong with that, I think. I always say that having a variety of things is good. I don't think that we would do well together if Keith and I were the same. I think that we compliment each other nicely, and that is part of the reason we are successful as a team. Our styles and personalities are so different that it helps us to appeal to a broader audience. Fortunately, we both try to have the highest standards in our work and that benefits everyone as well. We do believe that is why we are growing as a company.

In any case, I have a good day ahead. Thank you all who have expressed your concerns for Richard. While I still feel very sad at not being able to go to the show, I am comfortable in my decision and I am grateful for the understanding notes of support that I have received. There is always next time.

I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> After the last couple of days of chaos, it seems as if things are settling down. Richard is looking a bit better, and acting a bit more like himself. I think the medicine is starting to kick in and he has been able to catch up on his rest and recuperate from his ordeal. We are all relieved.
> 
> I am happy he likes his new food. At $30 per 4 lb. bag, it was a risk to buy it. I hope he doesn't find out the price because surely he will then stick his nose up at it, as most cats do. It is supposed to be excellent for his digestive system and good for his "lazy bowels" and keep things moving for him so he doesn't have any more episodes. We had tried different oils in his food, as well as tuna with oil, salmon, and even sardines. He shunned all of them. Any of you who has ever tried to get a cat to eat something that they don't want to eat knows just what we are going through. It is frustrating to say the least. I appreciate all the advice and suggestions and I assure you that I will try them or keep them in my pocket for the future. Rich is a relatively young cat (about 10) and hopefully if we can get this under control he has many good years ahead of him.
> 
> I find it funny that the other two cats also really enjoy the expensive food. Part of me feels a bit guilty for not giving it to them as well, but with the amount that they go through collectively, it would be quite expensive to feed it to all three of them. I don't see the harm however in giving it to them every other day or so because I know it is probably better for them than the food they are getting. I just have to sell more patterns.
> 
> Speaking of that - I was able to settle down and draw some yesterday. I have a teaser to show you here today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easter approaching, you can probably guess that it is an Easter theme. It is simple, but pretty and I think I really like it.
> 
> I look forward to cutting and spending some time at the saw today. Even though I feel like I am always doing "something", I don't feel like I am making many patterns. Keith noted that he has over double the amount of new patterns that I have, but he also noted that the reason there is because I usually have two or three versions of everything I create.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I think. I always say that having a variety of things is good. I don't think that we would do well together if Keith and I were the same. I think that we compliment each other nicely, and that is part of the reason we are successful as a team. Our styles and personalities are so different that it helps us to appeal to a broader audience. Fortunately, we both try to have the highest standards in our work and that benefits everyone as well. We do believe that is why we are growing as a company.
> 
> In any case, I have a good day ahead. Thank you all who have expressed your concerns for Richard. While I still feel very sad at not being able to go to the show, I am comfortable in my decision and I am grateful for the understanding notes of support that I have received. There is always next time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Saturday to you all!


So glad kitty is feeling better, almost back to his frisky self. But, I terribly sorry his condition and the massive storm prevented your trip stateside and teaching your courses. However, you were so grateful to send the packets to them as a display of your good faith. God bless both you and Keith in your daily endeavors. I thank Him daily for your super artistic contributions to the many individuals that benefit from the works that are derived from your efforts.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> After the last couple of days of chaos, it seems as if things are settling down. Richard is looking a bit better, and acting a bit more like himself. I think the medicine is starting to kick in and he has been able to catch up on his rest and recuperate from his ordeal. We are all relieved.
> 
> I am happy he likes his new food. At $30 per 4 lb. bag, it was a risk to buy it. I hope he doesn't find out the price because surely he will then stick his nose up at it, as most cats do. It is supposed to be excellent for his digestive system and good for his "lazy bowels" and keep things moving for him so he doesn't have any more episodes. We had tried different oils in his food, as well as tuna with oil, salmon, and even sardines. He shunned all of them. Any of you who has ever tried to get a cat to eat something that they don't want to eat knows just what we are going through. It is frustrating to say the least. I appreciate all the advice and suggestions and I assure you that I will try them or keep them in my pocket for the future. Rich is a relatively young cat (about 10) and hopefully if we can get this under control he has many good years ahead of him.
> 
> I find it funny that the other two cats also really enjoy the expensive food. Part of me feels a bit guilty for not giving it to them as well, but with the amount that they go through collectively, it would be quite expensive to feed it to all three of them. I don't see the harm however in giving it to them every other day or so because I know it is probably better for them than the food they are getting. I just have to sell more patterns.
> 
> Speaking of that - I was able to settle down and draw some yesterday. I have a teaser to show you here today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easter approaching, you can probably guess that it is an Easter theme. It is simple, but pretty and I think I really like it.
> 
> I look forward to cutting and spending some time at the saw today. Even though I feel like I am always doing "something", I don't feel like I am making many patterns. Keith noted that he has over double the amount of new patterns that I have, but he also noted that the reason there is because I usually have two or three versions of everything I create.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I think. I always say that having a variety of things is good. I don't think that we would do well together if Keith and I were the same. I think that we compliment each other nicely, and that is part of the reason we are successful as a team. Our styles and personalities are so different that it helps us to appeal to a broader audience. Fortunately, we both try to have the highest standards in our work and that benefits everyone as well. We do believe that is why we are growing as a company.
> 
> In any case, I have a good day ahead. Thank you all who have expressed your concerns for Richard. While I still feel very sad at not being able to go to the show, I am comfortable in my decision and I am grateful for the understanding notes of support that I have received. There is always next time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Saturday to you all!


im glad you stayed home, it was the right thing to do, to many things were going wrong, gee with the airport's closed, that for sure means its bad out there, and richard was not doing good, and i know how you love your kitties, take it easy , get some rest,


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> After the last couple of days of chaos, it seems as if things are settling down. Richard is looking a bit better, and acting a bit more like himself. I think the medicine is starting to kick in and he has been able to catch up on his rest and recuperate from his ordeal. We are all relieved.
> 
> I am happy he likes his new food. At $30 per 4 lb. bag, it was a risk to buy it. I hope he doesn't find out the price because surely he will then stick his nose up at it, as most cats do. It is supposed to be excellent for his digestive system and good for his "lazy bowels" and keep things moving for him so he doesn't have any more episodes. We had tried different oils in his food, as well as tuna with oil, salmon, and even sardines. He shunned all of them. Any of you who has ever tried to get a cat to eat something that they don't want to eat knows just what we are going through. It is frustrating to say the least. I appreciate all the advice and suggestions and I assure you that I will try them or keep them in my pocket for the future. Rich is a relatively young cat (about 10) and hopefully if we can get this under control he has many good years ahead of him.
> 
> I find it funny that the other two cats also really enjoy the expensive food. Part of me feels a bit guilty for not giving it to them as well, but with the amount that they go through collectively, it would be quite expensive to feed it to all three of them. I don't see the harm however in giving it to them every other day or so because I know it is probably better for them than the food they are getting. I just have to sell more patterns.
> 
> Speaking of that - I was able to settle down and draw some yesterday. I have a teaser to show you here today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easter approaching, you can probably guess that it is an Easter theme. It is simple, but pretty and I think I really like it.
> 
> I look forward to cutting and spending some time at the saw today. Even though I feel like I am always doing "something", I don't feel like I am making many patterns. Keith noted that he has over double the amount of new patterns that I have, but he also noted that the reason there is because I usually have two or three versions of everything I create.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I think. I always say that having a variety of things is good. I don't think that we would do well together if Keith and I were the same. I think that we compliment each other nicely, and that is part of the reason we are successful as a team. Our styles and personalities are so different that it helps us to appeal to a broader audience. Fortunately, we both try to have the highest standards in our work and that benefits everyone as well. We do believe that is why we are growing as a company.
> 
> In any case, I have a good day ahead. Thank you all who have expressed your concerns for Richard. While I still feel very sad at not being able to go to the show, I am comfortable in my decision and I am grateful for the understanding notes of support that I have received. There is always next time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Saturday to you all!


Ah, that is a teaser. I like the scrolls on the lily. Looks great! Hmm….. plaque? tray? candle holder? ??? The imagination is off and running! I'm glad to hear that Rich is doing better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Drawing*
> 
> After the last couple of days of chaos, it seems as if things are settling down. Richard is looking a bit better, and acting a bit more like himself. I think the medicine is starting to kick in and he has been able to catch up on his rest and recuperate from his ordeal. We are all relieved.
> 
> I am happy he likes his new food. At $30 per 4 lb. bag, it was a risk to buy it. I hope he doesn't find out the price because surely he will then stick his nose up at it, as most cats do. It is supposed to be excellent for his digestive system and good for his "lazy bowels" and keep things moving for him so he doesn't have any more episodes. We had tried different oils in his food, as well as tuna with oil, salmon, and even sardines. He shunned all of them. Any of you who has ever tried to get a cat to eat something that they don't want to eat knows just what we are going through. It is frustrating to say the least. I appreciate all the advice and suggestions and I assure you that I will try them or keep them in my pocket for the future. Rich is a relatively young cat (about 10) and hopefully if we can get this under control he has many good years ahead of him.
> 
> I find it funny that the other two cats also really enjoy the expensive food. Part of me feels a bit guilty for not giving it to them as well, but with the amount that they go through collectively, it would be quite expensive to feed it to all three of them. I don't see the harm however in giving it to them every other day or so because I know it is probably better for them than the food they are getting. I just have to sell more patterns.
> 
> Speaking of that - I was able to settle down and draw some yesterday. I have a teaser to show you here today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easter approaching, you can probably guess that it is an Easter theme. It is simple, but pretty and I think I really like it.
> 
> I look forward to cutting and spending some time at the saw today. Even though I feel like I am always doing "something", I don't feel like I am making many patterns. Keith noted that he has over double the amount of new patterns that I have, but he also noted that the reason there is because I usually have two or three versions of everything I create.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that, I think. I always say that having a variety of things is good. I don't think that we would do well together if Keith and I were the same. I think that we compliment each other nicely, and that is part of the reason we are successful as a team. Our styles and personalities are so different that it helps us to appeal to a broader audience. Fortunately, we both try to have the highest standards in our work and that benefits everyone as well. We do believe that is why we are growing as a company.
> 
> In any case, I have a good day ahead. Thank you all who have expressed your concerns for Richard. While I still feel very sad at not being able to go to the show, I am comfortable in my decision and I am grateful for the understanding notes of support that I have received. There is always next time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Saturday to you all!


Thank you all for the nice comments. I feel good having gotten back to drawing again. It is probably the medicine that I need to feel better about things.

I'll have some new stuff to show everyone soon. I hope you are all getting to the point where you can back into your shops as well.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Busy*

I must admit that I was feeling a bit low over the events of the past week. After all the build up and excitement of getting to see people and to teach - not to mention all the work that Keith and I did for the class - it was very disappointing for both of us when things just worked out in a way where we couldn't make our trip. It has been quite a let down.

I felt exhausted. Not from physical activity, but from the emotional ups and downs that I went through in preparing myself to leave, to teach and to head out, only to have a change of plans at the eleventh hour. But such is life.

I am not one to dwell on the past. I think that is evident every day when I am here. I get teased by Keith (and sometimes others) for looking at my world from a 'pink cloud' perspective, which is just another way of saying I am optimistic. I have found over the years that trying to find the good in any given situation serves me much better than focusing on the bad things that come. It truly makes me a happier and more productive girl, and I enjoy the label that I have been given as an "optimist."

With that said, my sulking period is coming to close. I had a couple of days to perhaps wallow a bit and feel sorry for myself (just a tad) and curse the weather and the circumstances that led to us cancelling our trip. I tried to do so quietly, as I didn't want to make it the focus of my day, but being human, I couldn't help but be disappointed. Seeing my friends' photos from the shows at first made me sad because I wasn't there, but soon I found myself smiling at the fun they were having and feeling good for THEM. It felt a lot better than sulking.

Richard is doing better as well. I am still administering medicine to him, but he seems comfortable and happy and is by my side just about every minute - as if he is truly grateful for the help I have offered him. I am sure he is.

I have had so many wonderful notes and messages (and even a phone call or two) from concerned friends who were inquiring about him and wanted to wish him the best and check on him. It makes me feel very loved and important and does help a great deal as well. There is certainly a great deal to be happy about.

So we move on from here, and we don't look back. We can't change what has happened, but we can mold our future into whatever we wish. I truly believe that.

I spent the day at the scroll saw cutting out the design I drew up on Friday. It felt good to be back at the saw, as it always seems that there is so little time that I spend there. I liked the feeling of cutting and woodworking, and what I made came out pretty well.

It is a candle tray for Easter. It is simple, but I really like it. The cutting is a tad tricky on the curls of the lily vines, but other than that, it is pretty straight forward and nice.




























I cut this tray from a piece of bird's eye maple. I think that it really looks beautiful. Sitting at the saw for a couple hours was just the therapy that I needed to adjust my focus on to something that is fun and creative.

I am writing the pattern packet today, as I made some changes to it while I was cutting. The pattern should be done later today and I will begin offering it when we update the website tomorrow (Monday). I want to finish that up today if possible.

But then I am going to spend the rest of the day doing other things that are both creative and fun. I have an idea in my mind, but I haven't quite decided on it yet. Whatever it is, it will be something that I have wanted to do and not allowed myself the time. It will be a nice treat for me.

I want to thank you all again for your kindness and support over the past couple of days. It was a difficult time for me and even though I know I did the proper thing, I was feeling a bit down about it. Your calls and notes meant the world to me.

Have a wonderful day today. It is raining and is supposed to rain the entire day. Perhaps though it means that spring has arrived, and winter is finally finished. Even I - who love the snow - have had my fill this year.

I am certain that getting busy again will do wonders. I still do have some wonderful ideas that I want to work on and I believe that focusing on them will keep me moving in the direction that I want. I can't wait to get started.

Happy Sunday to you.

Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. -Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Busy*
> 
> I must admit that I was feeling a bit low over the events of the past week. After all the build up and excitement of getting to see people and to teach - not to mention all the work that Keith and I did for the class - it was very disappointing for both of us when things just worked out in a way where we couldn't make our trip. It has been quite a let down.
> 
> I felt exhausted. Not from physical activity, but from the emotional ups and downs that I went through in preparing myself to leave, to teach and to head out, only to have a change of plans at the eleventh hour. But such is life.
> 
> I am not one to dwell on the past. I think that is evident every day when I am here. I get teased by Keith (and sometimes others) for looking at my world from a 'pink cloud' perspective, which is just another way of saying I am optimistic. I have found over the years that trying to find the good in any given situation serves me much better than focusing on the bad things that come. It truly makes me a happier and more productive girl, and I enjoy the label that I have been given as an "optimist."
> 
> With that said, my sulking period is coming to close. I had a couple of days to perhaps wallow a bit and feel sorry for myself (just a tad) and curse the weather and the circumstances that led to us cancelling our trip. I tried to do so quietly, as I didn't want to make it the focus of my day, but being human, I couldn't help but be disappointed. Seeing my friends' photos from the shows at first made me sad because I wasn't there, but soon I found myself smiling at the fun they were having and feeling good for THEM. It felt a lot better than sulking.
> 
> Richard is doing better as well. I am still administering medicine to him, but he seems comfortable and happy and is by my side just about every minute - as if he is truly grateful for the help I have offered him. I am sure he is.
> 
> I have had so many wonderful notes and messages (and even a phone call or two) from concerned friends who were inquiring about him and wanted to wish him the best and check on him. It makes me feel very loved and important and does help a great deal as well. There is certainly a great deal to be happy about.
> 
> So we move on from here, and we don't look back. We can't change what has happened, but we can mold our future into whatever we wish. I truly believe that.
> 
> I spent the day at the scroll saw cutting out the design I drew up on Friday. It felt good to be back at the saw, as it always seems that there is so little time that I spend there. I liked the feeling of cutting and woodworking, and what I made came out pretty well.
> 
> It is a candle tray for Easter. It is simple, but I really like it. The cutting is a tad tricky on the curls of the lily vines, but other than that, it is pretty straight forward and nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this tray from a piece of bird's eye maple. I think that it really looks beautiful. Sitting at the saw for a couple hours was just the therapy that I needed to adjust my focus on to something that is fun and creative.
> 
> I am writing the pattern packet today, as I made some changes to it while I was cutting. The pattern should be done later today and I will begin offering it when we update the website tomorrow (Monday). I want to finish that up today if possible.
> 
> But then I am going to spend the rest of the day doing other things that are both creative and fun. I have an idea in my mind, but I haven't quite decided on it yet. Whatever it is, it will be something that I have wanted to do and not allowed myself the time. It will be a nice treat for me.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for your kindness and support over the past couple of days. It was a difficult time for me and even though I know I did the proper thing, I was feeling a bit down about it. Your calls and notes meant the world to me.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is raining and is supposed to rain the entire day. Perhaps though it means that spring has arrived, and winter is finally finished. Even I - who love the snow - have had my fill this year.
> 
> I am certain that getting busy again will do wonders. I still do have some wonderful ideas that I want to work on and I believe that focusing on them will keep me moving in the direction that I want. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you.
> 
> Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. -Henry David Thoreau


Beautiful tray Sheila. I love the detail.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Busy*
> 
> I must admit that I was feeling a bit low over the events of the past week. After all the build up and excitement of getting to see people and to teach - not to mention all the work that Keith and I did for the class - it was very disappointing for both of us when things just worked out in a way where we couldn't make our trip. It has been quite a let down.
> 
> I felt exhausted. Not from physical activity, but from the emotional ups and downs that I went through in preparing myself to leave, to teach and to head out, only to have a change of plans at the eleventh hour. But such is life.
> 
> I am not one to dwell on the past. I think that is evident every day when I am here. I get teased by Keith (and sometimes others) for looking at my world from a 'pink cloud' perspective, which is just another way of saying I am optimistic. I have found over the years that trying to find the good in any given situation serves me much better than focusing on the bad things that come. It truly makes me a happier and more productive girl, and I enjoy the label that I have been given as an "optimist."
> 
> With that said, my sulking period is coming to close. I had a couple of days to perhaps wallow a bit and feel sorry for myself (just a tad) and curse the weather and the circumstances that led to us cancelling our trip. I tried to do so quietly, as I didn't want to make it the focus of my day, but being human, I couldn't help but be disappointed. Seeing my friends' photos from the shows at first made me sad because I wasn't there, but soon I found myself smiling at the fun they were having and feeling good for THEM. It felt a lot better than sulking.
> 
> Richard is doing better as well. I am still administering medicine to him, but he seems comfortable and happy and is by my side just about every minute - as if he is truly grateful for the help I have offered him. I am sure he is.
> 
> I have had so many wonderful notes and messages (and even a phone call or two) from concerned friends who were inquiring about him and wanted to wish him the best and check on him. It makes me feel very loved and important and does help a great deal as well. There is certainly a great deal to be happy about.
> 
> So we move on from here, and we don't look back. We can't change what has happened, but we can mold our future into whatever we wish. I truly believe that.
> 
> I spent the day at the scroll saw cutting out the design I drew up on Friday. It felt good to be back at the saw, as it always seems that there is so little time that I spend there. I liked the feeling of cutting and woodworking, and what I made came out pretty well.
> 
> It is a candle tray for Easter. It is simple, but I really like it. The cutting is a tad tricky on the curls of the lily vines, but other than that, it is pretty straight forward and nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this tray from a piece of bird's eye maple. I think that it really looks beautiful. Sitting at the saw for a couple hours was just the therapy that I needed to adjust my focus on to something that is fun and creative.
> 
> I am writing the pattern packet today, as I made some changes to it while I was cutting. The pattern should be done later today and I will begin offering it when we update the website tomorrow (Monday). I want to finish that up today if possible.
> 
> But then I am going to spend the rest of the day doing other things that are both creative and fun. I have an idea in my mind, but I haven't quite decided on it yet. Whatever it is, it will be something that I have wanted to do and not allowed myself the time. It will be a nice treat for me.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for your kindness and support over the past couple of days. It was a difficult time for me and even though I know I did the proper thing, I was feeling a bit down about it. Your calls and notes meant the world to me.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is raining and is supposed to rain the entire day. Perhaps though it means that spring has arrived, and winter is finally finished. Even I - who love the snow - have had my fill this year.
> 
> I am certain that getting busy again will do wonders. I still do have some wonderful ideas that I want to work on and I believe that focusing on them will keep me moving in the direction that I want. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you.
> 
> Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. -Henry David Thoreau


Thank you very much Anna!  I wanted something new for Easter and it felt good to get back to scrolling.

Have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Busy*
> 
> I must admit that I was feeling a bit low over the events of the past week. After all the build up and excitement of getting to see people and to teach - not to mention all the work that Keith and I did for the class - it was very disappointing for both of us when things just worked out in a way where we couldn't make our trip. It has been quite a let down.
> 
> I felt exhausted. Not from physical activity, but from the emotional ups and downs that I went through in preparing myself to leave, to teach and to head out, only to have a change of plans at the eleventh hour. But such is life.
> 
> I am not one to dwell on the past. I think that is evident every day when I am here. I get teased by Keith (and sometimes others) for looking at my world from a 'pink cloud' perspective, which is just another way of saying I am optimistic. I have found over the years that trying to find the good in any given situation serves me much better than focusing on the bad things that come. It truly makes me a happier and more productive girl, and I enjoy the label that I have been given as an "optimist."
> 
> With that said, my sulking period is coming to close. I had a couple of days to perhaps wallow a bit and feel sorry for myself (just a tad) and curse the weather and the circumstances that led to us cancelling our trip. I tried to do so quietly, as I didn't want to make it the focus of my day, but being human, I couldn't help but be disappointed. Seeing my friends' photos from the shows at first made me sad because I wasn't there, but soon I found myself smiling at the fun they were having and feeling good for THEM. It felt a lot better than sulking.
> 
> Richard is doing better as well. I am still administering medicine to him, but he seems comfortable and happy and is by my side just about every minute - as if he is truly grateful for the help I have offered him. I am sure he is.
> 
> I have had so many wonderful notes and messages (and even a phone call or two) from concerned friends who were inquiring about him and wanted to wish him the best and check on him. It makes me feel very loved and important and does help a great deal as well. There is certainly a great deal to be happy about.
> 
> So we move on from here, and we don't look back. We can't change what has happened, but we can mold our future into whatever we wish. I truly believe that.
> 
> I spent the day at the scroll saw cutting out the design I drew up on Friday. It felt good to be back at the saw, as it always seems that there is so little time that I spend there. I liked the feeling of cutting and woodworking, and what I made came out pretty well.
> 
> It is a candle tray for Easter. It is simple, but I really like it. The cutting is a tad tricky on the curls of the lily vines, but other than that, it is pretty straight forward and nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this tray from a piece of bird's eye maple. I think that it really looks beautiful. Sitting at the saw for a couple hours was just the therapy that I needed to adjust my focus on to something that is fun and creative.
> 
> I am writing the pattern packet today, as I made some changes to it while I was cutting. The pattern should be done later today and I will begin offering it when we update the website tomorrow (Monday). I want to finish that up today if possible.
> 
> But then I am going to spend the rest of the day doing other things that are both creative and fun. I have an idea in my mind, but I haven't quite decided on it yet. Whatever it is, it will be something that I have wanted to do and not allowed myself the time. It will be a nice treat for me.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for your kindness and support over the past couple of days. It was a difficult time for me and even though I know I did the proper thing, I was feeling a bit down about it. Your calls and notes meant the world to me.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is raining and is supposed to rain the entire day. Perhaps though it means that spring has arrived, and winter is finally finished. Even I - who love the snow - have had my fill this year.
> 
> I am certain that getting busy again will do wonders. I still do have some wonderful ideas that I want to work on and I believe that focusing on them will keep me moving in the direction that I want. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you.
> 
> Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. -Henry David Thoreau


Your cuts are so crispy clean. I always enjoy lookin at your stuff… meaning projects of course..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Busy*
> 
> I must admit that I was feeling a bit low over the events of the past week. After all the build up and excitement of getting to see people and to teach - not to mention all the work that Keith and I did for the class - it was very disappointing for both of us when things just worked out in a way where we couldn't make our trip. It has been quite a let down.
> 
> I felt exhausted. Not from physical activity, but from the emotional ups and downs that I went through in preparing myself to leave, to teach and to head out, only to have a change of plans at the eleventh hour. But such is life.
> 
> I am not one to dwell on the past. I think that is evident every day when I am here. I get teased by Keith (and sometimes others) for looking at my world from a 'pink cloud' perspective, which is just another way of saying I am optimistic. I have found over the years that trying to find the good in any given situation serves me much better than focusing on the bad things that come. It truly makes me a happier and more productive girl, and I enjoy the label that I have been given as an "optimist."
> 
> With that said, my sulking period is coming to close. I had a couple of days to perhaps wallow a bit and feel sorry for myself (just a tad) and curse the weather and the circumstances that led to us cancelling our trip. I tried to do so quietly, as I didn't want to make it the focus of my day, but being human, I couldn't help but be disappointed. Seeing my friends' photos from the shows at first made me sad because I wasn't there, but soon I found myself smiling at the fun they were having and feeling good for THEM. It felt a lot better than sulking.
> 
> Richard is doing better as well. I am still administering medicine to him, but he seems comfortable and happy and is by my side just about every minute - as if he is truly grateful for the help I have offered him. I am sure he is.
> 
> I have had so many wonderful notes and messages (and even a phone call or two) from concerned friends who were inquiring about him and wanted to wish him the best and check on him. It makes me feel very loved and important and does help a great deal as well. There is certainly a great deal to be happy about.
> 
> So we move on from here, and we don't look back. We can't change what has happened, but we can mold our future into whatever we wish. I truly believe that.
> 
> I spent the day at the scroll saw cutting out the design I drew up on Friday. It felt good to be back at the saw, as it always seems that there is so little time that I spend there. I liked the feeling of cutting and woodworking, and what I made came out pretty well.
> 
> It is a candle tray for Easter. It is simple, but I really like it. The cutting is a tad tricky on the curls of the lily vines, but other than that, it is pretty straight forward and nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this tray from a piece of bird's eye maple. I think that it really looks beautiful. Sitting at the saw for a couple hours was just the therapy that I needed to adjust my focus on to something that is fun and creative.
> 
> I am writing the pattern packet today, as I made some changes to it while I was cutting. The pattern should be done later today and I will begin offering it when we update the website tomorrow (Monday). I want to finish that up today if possible.
> 
> But then I am going to spend the rest of the day doing other things that are both creative and fun. I have an idea in my mind, but I haven't quite decided on it yet. Whatever it is, it will be something that I have wanted to do and not allowed myself the time. It will be a nice treat for me.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for your kindness and support over the past couple of days. It was a difficult time for me and even though I know I did the proper thing, I was feeling a bit down about it. Your calls and notes meant the world to me.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. It is raining and is supposed to rain the entire day. Perhaps though it means that spring has arrived, and winter is finally finished. Even I - who love the snow - have had my fill this year.
> 
> I am certain that getting busy again will do wonders. I still do have some wonderful ideas that I want to work on and I believe that focusing on them will keep me moving in the direction that I want. I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you.
> 
> Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. -Henry David Thoreau


Thanks, Roger. I just love cutting. This one was tricky with the curly cues, but came out nice nonetheless. The letters were FUN! 

I hope you have a great week! Can't wait to see your shop finished up!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Our New Book Is Available on Our Site! *

Today is going to be a busy day. I spent my Sunday catching up on some things that I neglected. I was also researching some new designing possibilities which I am very excited about.

There is so many new and exciting ways to create! The internet really opens a whole world of possibilities for us as far as creating. I must admit, I got lost in my cyber-adventures of inspiration. One thing leads to another and before I know it, I have spent an hour or two looking at some incredible ideas.

What started me yesterday was a photo I saw on Facebook. The soft, pastel colors of spring were represented in the picture and it actually lifted my entire mood. I got it in my head that whether it was dull and dreary outside or not (we are now going through that "ugly" phase of spring - rain/snow mix will grey skies for the most part and a muddy mess) and after a long, cold winter, I found even myself being a bit depressed.

But looking at the soft, pretty and inviting colors of spring, it actually changed my mood completely and I began to feel much better. Invigorated even. And before I knew it, I was back to my cheerful self.

How incredible is that?

Yes - I have been accused of residing on the "pink cloud" from time to time. But from what I have experienced so far, it is a wonderful place to be and when I am in my pink cloud mode, I seem to be my happiest. So that is where I will choose to remain.

With that said, you can imagine how excited I am to get to work and develop some of these new ideas that I am having. I can't wait to show you all!

But for today, I have to keep my attention to the task at hand - updating our site and sending out a newsletter.

I still have to finish the instruction packet for the new "He Is Risen" candle tray that I highlighted in yesterday's post. I am happy that so many of you liked it and sent me messages, etc. saying so. It really is rewarding to have my work so well-received.

Keith uploaded our new book to our site and it is available now for ordering.




  






__CAT300 Getting Started With A Scroll Saw . . . A World of Possibilities_

It is a compilation of the classes that I hosted on the lumberjocks.com site as well as some very informative articles that cover many of the basic questions that Keith and I receive on a daily basis. We are really proud of it and we think that it will be a great reference guide for those who are new to scroll sawing and even those with some experience.

We have it available in digital (PDF) format, but we also offer paper copies to those who wish. It covers several different techniques we use on a daily basis with the saw, as well as some maintenance procedures, articles about choosing blades and wood and many other helpful ideas. We are very excited about it.

With that said, I need to head off today. There is much to do and as always, time is not my friend.

Richard is feeling a bit better it seems and he is down to the last couple days of medication. Hopefully he will continue to recover and not have future problems. He thanks you all for your concern and well wishes.

I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead.

Happy Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Our New Book Is Available on Our Site! *
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I spent my Sunday catching up on some things that I neglected. I was also researching some new designing possibilities which I am very excited about.
> 
> There is so many new and exciting ways to create! The internet really opens a whole world of possibilities for us as far as creating. I must admit, I got lost in my cyber-adventures of inspiration. One thing leads to another and before I know it, I have spent an hour or two looking at some incredible ideas.
> 
> What started me yesterday was a photo I saw on Facebook. The soft, pastel colors of spring were represented in the picture and it actually lifted my entire mood. I got it in my head that whether it was dull and dreary outside or not (we are now going through that "ugly" phase of spring - rain/snow mix will grey skies for the most part and a muddy mess) and after a long, cold winter, I found even myself being a bit depressed.
> 
> But looking at the soft, pretty and inviting colors of spring, it actually changed my mood completely and I began to feel much better. Invigorated even. And before I knew it, I was back to my cheerful self.
> 
> How incredible is that?
> 
> Yes - I have been accused of residing on the "pink cloud" from time to time. But from what I have experienced so far, it is a wonderful place to be and when I am in my pink cloud mode, I seem to be my happiest. So that is where I will choose to remain.
> 
> With that said, you can imagine how excited I am to get to work and develop some of these new ideas that I am having. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> But for today, I have to keep my attention to the task at hand - updating our site and sending out a newsletter.
> 
> I still have to finish the instruction packet for the new "He Is Risen" candle tray that I highlighted in yesterday's post. I am happy that so many of you liked it and sent me messages, etc. saying so. It really is rewarding to have my work so well-received.
> 
> Keith uploaded our new book to our site and it is available now for ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __CAT300 Getting Started With A Scroll Saw . . . A World of Possibilities_
> 
> It is a compilation of the classes that I hosted on the lumberjocks.com site as well as some very informative articles that cover many of the basic questions that Keith and I receive on a daily basis. We are really proud of it and we think that it will be a great reference guide for those who are new to scroll sawing and even those with some experience.
> 
> We have it available in digital (PDF) format, but we also offer paper copies to those who wish. It covers several different techniques we use on a daily basis with the saw, as well as some maintenance procedures, articles about choosing blades and wood and many other helpful ideas. We are very excited about it.
> 
> With that said, I need to head off today. There is much to do and as always, time is not my friend.
> 
> Richard is feeling a bit better it seems and he is down to the last couple days of medication. Hopefully he will continue to recover and not have future problems. He thanks you all for your concern and well wishes.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Looking at the index on your book, it is a very comprehensive resource for all scrollers and very reasonably priced. A great addition to any woodworkers' library.
If the rain is washing away your snow, then spring is on its way to the Maritimes! Sunny and warm here today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our New Book Is Available on Our Site! *
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I spent my Sunday catching up on some things that I neglected. I was also researching some new designing possibilities which I am very excited about.
> 
> There is so many new and exciting ways to create! The internet really opens a whole world of possibilities for us as far as creating. I must admit, I got lost in my cyber-adventures of inspiration. One thing leads to another and before I know it, I have spent an hour or two looking at some incredible ideas.
> 
> What started me yesterday was a photo I saw on Facebook. The soft, pastel colors of spring were represented in the picture and it actually lifted my entire mood. I got it in my head that whether it was dull and dreary outside or not (we are now going through that "ugly" phase of spring - rain/snow mix will grey skies for the most part and a muddy mess) and after a long, cold winter, I found even myself being a bit depressed.
> 
> But looking at the soft, pretty and inviting colors of spring, it actually changed my mood completely and I began to feel much better. Invigorated even. And before I knew it, I was back to my cheerful self.
> 
> How incredible is that?
> 
> Yes - I have been accused of residing on the "pink cloud" from time to time. But from what I have experienced so far, it is a wonderful place to be and when I am in my pink cloud mode, I seem to be my happiest. So that is where I will choose to remain.
> 
> With that said, you can imagine how excited I am to get to work and develop some of these new ideas that I am having. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> But for today, I have to keep my attention to the task at hand - updating our site and sending out a newsletter.
> 
> I still have to finish the instruction packet for the new "He Is Risen" candle tray that I highlighted in yesterday's post. I am happy that so many of you liked it and sent me messages, etc. saying so. It really is rewarding to have my work so well-received.
> 
> Keith uploaded our new book to our site and it is available now for ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __CAT300 Getting Started With A Scroll Saw . . . A World of Possibilities_
> 
> It is a compilation of the classes that I hosted on the lumberjocks.com site as well as some very informative articles that cover many of the basic questions that Keith and I receive on a daily basis. We are really proud of it and we think that it will be a great reference guide for those who are new to scroll sawing and even those with some experience.
> 
> We have it available in digital (PDF) format, but we also offer paper copies to those who wish. It covers several different techniques we use on a daily basis with the saw, as well as some maintenance procedures, articles about choosing blades and wood and many other helpful ideas. We are very excited about it.
> 
> With that said, I need to head off today. There is much to do and as always, time is not my friend.
> 
> Richard is feeling a bit better it seems and he is down to the last couple days of medication. Hopefully he will continue to recover and not have future problems. He thanks you all for your concern and well wishes.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you Anna - We are hoping it goes over well.  It is cold and rainy here, with snow to the north of us. Better them than us, I think at this point. Yes . . . spring will eventually arrive.
Have a fun day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Our New Book Is Available on Our Site! *
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I spent my Sunday catching up on some things that I neglected. I was also researching some new designing possibilities which I am very excited about.
> 
> There is so many new and exciting ways to create! The internet really opens a whole world of possibilities for us as far as creating. I must admit, I got lost in my cyber-adventures of inspiration. One thing leads to another and before I know it, I have spent an hour or two looking at some incredible ideas.
> 
> What started me yesterday was a photo I saw on Facebook. The soft, pastel colors of spring were represented in the picture and it actually lifted my entire mood. I got it in my head that whether it was dull and dreary outside or not (we are now going through that "ugly" phase of spring - rain/snow mix will grey skies for the most part and a muddy mess) and after a long, cold winter, I found even myself being a bit depressed.
> 
> But looking at the soft, pretty and inviting colors of spring, it actually changed my mood completely and I began to feel much better. Invigorated even. And before I knew it, I was back to my cheerful self.
> 
> How incredible is that?
> 
> Yes - I have been accused of residing on the "pink cloud" from time to time. But from what I have experienced so far, it is a wonderful place to be and when I am in my pink cloud mode, I seem to be my happiest. So that is where I will choose to remain.
> 
> With that said, you can imagine how excited I am to get to work and develop some of these new ideas that I am having. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> But for today, I have to keep my attention to the task at hand - updating our site and sending out a newsletter.
> 
> I still have to finish the instruction packet for the new "He Is Risen" candle tray that I highlighted in yesterday's post. I am happy that so many of you liked it and sent me messages, etc. saying so. It really is rewarding to have my work so well-received.
> 
> Keith uploaded our new book to our site and it is available now for ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __CAT300 Getting Started With A Scroll Saw . . . A World of Possibilities_
> 
> It is a compilation of the classes that I hosted on the lumberjocks.com site as well as some very informative articles that cover many of the basic questions that Keith and I receive on a daily basis. We are really proud of it and we think that it will be a great reference guide for those who are new to scroll sawing and even those with some experience.
> 
> We have it available in digital (PDF) format, but we also offer paper copies to those who wish. It covers several different techniques we use on a daily basis with the saw, as well as some maintenance procedures, articles about choosing blades and wood and many other helpful ideas. We are very excited about it.
> 
> With that said, I need to head off today. There is much to do and as always, time is not my friend.
> 
> Richard is feeling a bit better it seems and he is down to the last couple days of medication. Hopefully he will continue to recover and not have future problems. He thanks you all for your concern and well wishes.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Fantastic. Good luck with sales for your book.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Our New Book Is Available on Our Site! *
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day. I spent my Sunday catching up on some things that I neglected. I was also researching some new designing possibilities which I am very excited about.
> 
> There is so many new and exciting ways to create! The internet really opens a whole world of possibilities for us as far as creating. I must admit, I got lost in my cyber-adventures of inspiration. One thing leads to another and before I know it, I have spent an hour or two looking at some incredible ideas.
> 
> What started me yesterday was a photo I saw on Facebook. The soft, pastel colors of spring were represented in the picture and it actually lifted my entire mood. I got it in my head that whether it was dull and dreary outside or not (we are now going through that "ugly" phase of spring - rain/snow mix will grey skies for the most part and a muddy mess) and after a long, cold winter, I found even myself being a bit depressed.
> 
> But looking at the soft, pretty and inviting colors of spring, it actually changed my mood completely and I began to feel much better. Invigorated even. And before I knew it, I was back to my cheerful self.
> 
> How incredible is that?
> 
> Yes - I have been accused of residing on the "pink cloud" from time to time. But from what I have experienced so far, it is a wonderful place to be and when I am in my pink cloud mode, I seem to be my happiest. So that is where I will choose to remain.
> 
> With that said, you can imagine how excited I am to get to work and develop some of these new ideas that I am having. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> But for today, I have to keep my attention to the task at hand - updating our site and sending out a newsletter.
> 
> I still have to finish the instruction packet for the new "He Is Risen" candle tray that I highlighted in yesterday's post. I am happy that so many of you liked it and sent me messages, etc. saying so. It really is rewarding to have my work so well-received.
> 
> Keith uploaded our new book to our site and it is available now for ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __CAT300 Getting Started With A Scroll Saw . . . A World of Possibilities_
> 
> It is a compilation of the classes that I hosted on the lumberjocks.com site as well as some very informative articles that cover many of the basic questions that Keith and I receive on a daily basis. We are really proud of it and we think that it will be a great reference guide for those who are new to scroll sawing and even those with some experience.
> 
> We have it available in digital (PDF) format, but we also offer paper copies to those who wish. It covers several different techniques we use on a daily basis with the saw, as well as some maintenance procedures, articles about choosing blades and wood and many other helpful ideas. We are very excited about it.
> 
> With that said, I need to head off today. There is much to do and as always, time is not my friend.
> 
> Richard is feeling a bit better it seems and he is down to the last couple days of medication. Hopefully he will continue to recover and not have future problems. He thanks you all for your concern and well wishes.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thanks Roger. So far things are going very well. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Caught Up*

It's funny how even though we weren't able to make the trip to Saratoga Springs, I still feel like I was falling behind with things. I think that all the planning and packing and anticipation of leaving home for a week really took a toll on me.

Fortunately, I had met all my deadlines with my magazine prior to leaving. That was one thing off of my mind. Another good thing was that we made sure that our wholesalers were in good shape and that they were completely updated with all of our patterns and designs and everything like that.

So you would think that we would be able to coast along since we had an extra week to do things, wouldn't you?

Apparently not because I feel like I have been busier than ever. Worrying about the weather and Rich and all the other things really took its toll on me I believe. And even though we didn't leave after all, we still had the task of unpacking and getting back into a working mindset.

Had we gone, we would have been returning home today. Yesterday and last night the weather in New Brunswick was once again horrible. They experienced snow and ice storms and even some blizzard warnings. We would have had to drive right through the terrible weather once again had we gone and it made me feel much better about our decision to stay home. There are times when you just know you did the right thing.

Yesterday was our first big day back to routine. I finally feel that I am once again catching up on things and ready to look ahead to design more. I have so many ideas lately that I am finding it difficult to sleep. Even though I went to bed after midnight, I found myself lying in bed "thinking" around 4am and at five I just decided to get up and start my day. I don't think that is a bad thing, as I find I am very productive in the morning. But I reserve the right to take a little cat nap later on today if need be.

I finished my pattern for my ""He Is Risen Candle Tray and it is up on the site ready to sell.










We also added our new BOOK (Getting Started With The Scroll Saw) as I mentioned yesterday, as well as two new patterns that Keith created.

He made a beautiful overlay plaque called "Bless Our Home" that came out really nice:




  






He also created a companion plaque for the holidays that is in the same style. It is called "Peace On Earth"




  






I think they are both going to be really popular.

I even was able to send out the newsletter, which meant that I am all caught up with things.

I love when I get to this point, because it means that I will be able to 'play' and design the entire day. I have some new scroll sawing designs in mind as well as some new painting designs. I also am going to be experimenting with some other materials and finishes to give the scrolled pieces a new look. It will be interesting to see how everything comes out.

It is hard to believe that it is April already. As the sun came up, I saw that there was another layer of snow on the ground. I began redecorating my "all season tree" here and I want to put a Spring motif on it. All the icicles and polar bears and penguins went back into hibernation until next year. Hopefully that will encourage some warmer weather here. Even though I do love the snow and winter, I think I had my fill of it.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Perhaps if we all think warm thoughts, spring will eventually arrive.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Caught Up*
> 
> It's funny how even though we weren't able to make the trip to Saratoga Springs, I still feel like I was falling behind with things. I think that all the planning and packing and anticipation of leaving home for a week really took a toll on me.
> 
> Fortunately, I had met all my deadlines with my magazine prior to leaving. That was one thing off of my mind. Another good thing was that we made sure that our wholesalers were in good shape and that they were completely updated with all of our patterns and designs and everything like that.
> 
> So you would think that we would be able to coast along since we had an extra week to do things, wouldn't you?
> 
> Apparently not because I feel like I have been busier than ever. Worrying about the weather and Rich and all the other things really took its toll on me I believe. And even though we didn't leave after all, we still had the task of unpacking and getting back into a working mindset.
> 
> Had we gone, we would have been returning home today. Yesterday and last night the weather in New Brunswick was once again horrible. They experienced snow and ice storms and even some blizzard warnings. We would have had to drive right through the terrible weather once again had we gone and it made me feel much better about our decision to stay home. There are times when you just know you did the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday was our first big day back to routine. I finally feel that I am once again catching up on things and ready to look ahead to design more. I have so many ideas lately that I am finding it difficult to sleep. Even though I went to bed after midnight, I found myself lying in bed "thinking" around 4am and at five I just decided to get up and start my day. I don't think that is a bad thing, as I find I am very productive in the morning. But I reserve the right to take a little cat nap later on today if need be.
> 
> I finished my pattern for my ""He Is Risen Candle Tray and it is up on the site ready to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added our new BOOK (Getting Started With The Scroll Saw) as I mentioned yesterday, as well as two new patterns that Keith created.
> 
> He made a beautiful overlay plaque called "Bless Our Home" that came out really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a companion plaque for the holidays that is in the same style. It is called "Peace On Earth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both going to be really popular.
> 
> I even was able to send out the newsletter, which meant that I am all caught up with things.
> 
> I love when I get to this point, because it means that I will be able to 'play' and design the entire day. I have some new scroll sawing designs in mind as well as some new painting designs. I also am going to be experimenting with some other materials and finishes to give the scrolled pieces a new look. It will be interesting to see how everything comes out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is April already. As the sun came up, I saw that there was another layer of snow on the ground. I began redecorating my "all season tree" here and I want to put a Spring motif on it. All the icicles and polar bears and penguins went back into hibernation until next year. Hopefully that will encourage some warmer weather here. Even though I do love the snow and winter, I think I had my fill of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Perhaps if we all think warm thoughts, spring will eventually arrive.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


i always enjoy your designs, i appreciate the fact that you have come a long way in your career and i was thinking this morning how is it that you are able to design, i wondered if you might ever consider doing a blog on that very point, maybe share with us some of the ways we ourselves can design our own projects in a better way, giving us some pointers on that…just a thought, i'm really glad you made the decision not to go, i think way to much trouble would have entered you and keith's life..i hope richard continues to heal, and give him a hug for me, i sure do miss having a kitty, ive had one my whole life, now with a very spirited dog, im not sure a kitty would survive…lol…maybe later down the road…hope your day goes well, and a nap will probably come after no sleep, but, you are a hard worker, your example there to me has helped me push through on some days that would be hard..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Caught Up*
> 
> It's funny how even though we weren't able to make the trip to Saratoga Springs, I still feel like I was falling behind with things. I think that all the planning and packing and anticipation of leaving home for a week really took a toll on me.
> 
> Fortunately, I had met all my deadlines with my magazine prior to leaving. That was one thing off of my mind. Another good thing was that we made sure that our wholesalers were in good shape and that they were completely updated with all of our patterns and designs and everything like that.
> 
> So you would think that we would be able to coast along since we had an extra week to do things, wouldn't you?
> 
> Apparently not because I feel like I have been busier than ever. Worrying about the weather and Rich and all the other things really took its toll on me I believe. And even though we didn't leave after all, we still had the task of unpacking and getting back into a working mindset.
> 
> Had we gone, we would have been returning home today. Yesterday and last night the weather in New Brunswick was once again horrible. They experienced snow and ice storms and even some blizzard warnings. We would have had to drive right through the terrible weather once again had we gone and it made me feel much better about our decision to stay home. There are times when you just know you did the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday was our first big day back to routine. I finally feel that I am once again catching up on things and ready to look ahead to design more. I have so many ideas lately that I am finding it difficult to sleep. Even though I went to bed after midnight, I found myself lying in bed "thinking" around 4am and at five I just decided to get up and start my day. I don't think that is a bad thing, as I find I am very productive in the morning. But I reserve the right to take a little cat nap later on today if need be.
> 
> I finished my pattern for my ""He Is Risen Candle Tray and it is up on the site ready to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added our new BOOK (Getting Started With The Scroll Saw) as I mentioned yesterday, as well as two new patterns that Keith created.
> 
> He made a beautiful overlay plaque called "Bless Our Home" that came out really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a companion plaque for the holidays that is in the same style. It is called "Peace On Earth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both going to be really popular.
> 
> I even was able to send out the newsletter, which meant that I am all caught up with things.
> 
> I love when I get to this point, because it means that I will be able to 'play' and design the entire day. I have some new scroll sawing designs in mind as well as some new painting designs. I also am going to be experimenting with some other materials and finishes to give the scrolled pieces a new look. It will be interesting to see how everything comes out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is April already. As the sun came up, I saw that there was another layer of snow on the ground. I began redecorating my "all season tree" here and I want to put a Spring motif on it. All the icicles and polar bears and penguins went back into hibernation until next year. Hopefully that will encourage some warmer weather here. Even though I do love the snow and winter, I think I had my fill of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Perhaps if we all think warm thoughts, spring will eventually arrive.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you Bob. I always appreciate your remarks and friendship. 

I think as far as designing goes, it is just something that people themselves need to explore. I design differently than Keith. And he designs differently from others. We all have our own styles and methods that work best for us.

I share which software that I use (all Adobe products) and they have taken me literally years to learn - and I am learning more every day. There is no quick way to just design I don't think. You need to think of what you want, draw it, and then test cut it to see if it works. Only experience allows you to "know" more what will work and what won't That comes with time and LOTS of mistakes. 

I try to share what I can, but most people don't want to invest in the programs that I use for my business. I know they are very expensive, but since it is my living, I feel it is worth it. Someone who is just playing around or getting their feet wet probably won't want to do so. But if they have questions, I always try to help.

I hope you have a great day today. I am working on some new techniques and I hope to share them soon.

Thanks again, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Caught Up*
> 
> It's funny how even though we weren't able to make the trip to Saratoga Springs, I still feel like I was falling behind with things. I think that all the planning and packing and anticipation of leaving home for a week really took a toll on me.
> 
> Fortunately, I had met all my deadlines with my magazine prior to leaving. That was one thing off of my mind. Another good thing was that we made sure that our wholesalers were in good shape and that they were completely updated with all of our patterns and designs and everything like that.
> 
> So you would think that we would be able to coast along since we had an extra week to do things, wouldn't you?
> 
> Apparently not because I feel like I have been busier than ever. Worrying about the weather and Rich and all the other things really took its toll on me I believe. And even though we didn't leave after all, we still had the task of unpacking and getting back into a working mindset.
> 
> Had we gone, we would have been returning home today. Yesterday and last night the weather in New Brunswick was once again horrible. They experienced snow and ice storms and even some blizzard warnings. We would have had to drive right through the terrible weather once again had we gone and it made me feel much better about our decision to stay home. There are times when you just know you did the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday was our first big day back to routine. I finally feel that I am once again catching up on things and ready to look ahead to design more. I have so many ideas lately that I am finding it difficult to sleep. Even though I went to bed after midnight, I found myself lying in bed "thinking" around 4am and at five I just decided to get up and start my day. I don't think that is a bad thing, as I find I am very productive in the morning. But I reserve the right to take a little cat nap later on today if need be.
> 
> I finished my pattern for my ""He Is Risen Candle Tray and it is up on the site ready to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added our new BOOK (Getting Started With The Scroll Saw) as I mentioned yesterday, as well as two new patterns that Keith created.
> 
> He made a beautiful overlay plaque called "Bless Our Home" that came out really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a companion plaque for the holidays that is in the same style. It is called "Peace On Earth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both going to be really popular.
> 
> I even was able to send out the newsletter, which meant that I am all caught up with things.
> 
> I love when I get to this point, because it means that I will be able to 'play' and design the entire day. I have some new scroll sawing designs in mind as well as some new painting designs. I also am going to be experimenting with some other materials and finishes to give the scrolled pieces a new look. It will be interesting to see how everything comes out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is April already. As the sun came up, I saw that there was another layer of snow on the ground. I began redecorating my "all season tree" here and I want to put a Spring motif on it. All the icicles and polar bears and penguins went back into hibernation until next year. Hopefully that will encourage some warmer weather here. Even though I do love the snow and winter, I think I had my fill of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Perhaps if we all think warm thoughts, spring will eventually arrive.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Just looking at the news tonight and seeing how New Brunswick got dumped on again, you definitely made the right decision not to take your trip. 
I love the new projects and Keith's plaques are wonderful. I'd love to see a video of him cutting these long plaques. I know you mentioned before you don't use spiral blades so I'd love to see how he turns the long plaque when cutting. I haven't worked on anything that long before and I have a couple of Keith's word plaques patterns that are on my project list.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Caught Up*
> 
> It's funny how even though we weren't able to make the trip to Saratoga Springs, I still feel like I was falling behind with things. I think that all the planning and packing and anticipation of leaving home for a week really took a toll on me.
> 
> Fortunately, I had met all my deadlines with my magazine prior to leaving. That was one thing off of my mind. Another good thing was that we made sure that our wholesalers were in good shape and that they were completely updated with all of our patterns and designs and everything like that.
> 
> So you would think that we would be able to coast along since we had an extra week to do things, wouldn't you?
> 
> Apparently not because I feel like I have been busier than ever. Worrying about the weather and Rich and all the other things really took its toll on me I believe. And even though we didn't leave after all, we still had the task of unpacking and getting back into a working mindset.
> 
> Had we gone, we would have been returning home today. Yesterday and last night the weather in New Brunswick was once again horrible. They experienced snow and ice storms and even some blizzard warnings. We would have had to drive right through the terrible weather once again had we gone and it made me feel much better about our decision to stay home. There are times when you just know you did the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday was our first big day back to routine. I finally feel that I am once again catching up on things and ready to look ahead to design more. I have so many ideas lately that I am finding it difficult to sleep. Even though I went to bed after midnight, I found myself lying in bed "thinking" around 4am and at five I just decided to get up and start my day. I don't think that is a bad thing, as I find I am very productive in the morning. But I reserve the right to take a little cat nap later on today if need be.
> 
> I finished my pattern for my ""He Is Risen Candle Tray and it is up on the site ready to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added our new BOOK (Getting Started With The Scroll Saw) as I mentioned yesterday, as well as two new patterns that Keith created.
> 
> He made a beautiful overlay plaque called "Bless Our Home" that came out really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a companion plaque for the holidays that is in the same style. It is called "Peace On Earth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both going to be really popular.
> 
> I even was able to send out the newsletter, which meant that I am all caught up with things.
> 
> I love when I get to this point, because it means that I will be able to 'play' and design the entire day. I have some new scroll sawing designs in mind as well as some new painting designs. I also am going to be experimenting with some other materials and finishes to give the scrolled pieces a new look. It will be interesting to see how everything comes out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is April already. As the sun came up, I saw that there was another layer of snow on the ground. I began redecorating my "all season tree" here and I want to put a Spring motif on it. All the icicles and polar bears and penguins went back into hibernation until next year. Hopefully that will encourage some warmer weather here. Even though I do love the snow and winter, I think I had my fill of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Perhaps if we all think warm thoughts, spring will eventually arrive.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes, Anna - they really got hit hard again. We would have been going right through there at the time of that storm. All this week they are still giving some snow. I hope it doesn't accumulate much. I will mention to Keith about the video and maybe I can take some video of him cutting the next time he is cutting a plaque out. He tries to keep his word art pieces at a manageable size for cutting, as I know he is not fond of cutting larger pieces, as I am not either.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Caught Up*
> 
> It's funny how even though we weren't able to make the trip to Saratoga Springs, I still feel like I was falling behind with things. I think that all the planning and packing and anticipation of leaving home for a week really took a toll on me.
> 
> Fortunately, I had met all my deadlines with my magazine prior to leaving. That was one thing off of my mind. Another good thing was that we made sure that our wholesalers were in good shape and that they were completely updated with all of our patterns and designs and everything like that.
> 
> So you would think that we would be able to coast along since we had an extra week to do things, wouldn't you?
> 
> Apparently not because I feel like I have been busier than ever. Worrying about the weather and Rich and all the other things really took its toll on me I believe. And even though we didn't leave after all, we still had the task of unpacking and getting back into a working mindset.
> 
> Had we gone, we would have been returning home today. Yesterday and last night the weather in New Brunswick was once again horrible. They experienced snow and ice storms and even some blizzard warnings. We would have had to drive right through the terrible weather once again had we gone and it made me feel much better about our decision to stay home. There are times when you just know you did the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday was our first big day back to routine. I finally feel that I am once again catching up on things and ready to look ahead to design more. I have so many ideas lately that I am finding it difficult to sleep. Even though I went to bed after midnight, I found myself lying in bed "thinking" around 4am and at five I just decided to get up and start my day. I don't think that is a bad thing, as I find I am very productive in the morning. But I reserve the right to take a little cat nap later on today if need be.
> 
> I finished my pattern for my ""He Is Risen Candle Tray and it is up on the site ready to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added our new BOOK (Getting Started With The Scroll Saw) as I mentioned yesterday, as well as two new patterns that Keith created.
> 
> He made a beautiful overlay plaque called "Bless Our Home" that came out really nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a companion plaque for the holidays that is in the same style. It is called "Peace On Earth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both going to be really popular.
> 
> I even was able to send out the newsletter, which meant that I am all caught up with things.
> 
> I love when I get to this point, because it means that I will be able to 'play' and design the entire day. I have some new scroll sawing designs in mind as well as some new painting designs. I also am going to be experimenting with some other materials and finishes to give the scrolled pieces a new look. It will be interesting to see how everything comes out.
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is April already. As the sun came up, I saw that there was another layer of snow on the ground. I began redecorating my "all season tree" here and I want to put a Spring motif on it. All the icicles and polar bears and penguins went back into hibernation until next year. Hopefully that will encourage some warmer weather here. Even though I do love the snow and winter, I think I had my fill of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. Perhaps if we all think warm thoughts, spring will eventually arrive.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes, both are gr8 sayings. As always, super crispy clean, and awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ways to have FUN! (Well - new to me anyway!)*

I'll start off by saying that I am running late today. After getting up at 4am yesterday, I stayed up until after midnight and I guess something had to give because I didn't get my butt out of bed until nearly 8am this morning! For me, that may as well be noon. But I think I needed the extra rest and we just need to move on from here.

I have lots of pictures to show you today. I had a great day yesterday 'playing' with a product that is probably not that 'new' but is new to me anyway. It is called Decou-page and it is made by DecoArt.










Now I have known about decoupage techniques for a long, long time. I remember about it from my early crafting days when people used to cover boxes and other things like that to make them look nice by using this technique. I never really gave it a lot of thought though.

But recently, DecoArt introduced an entire line of Decou-page products that have a multitude of uses. I had received a sample of some of them and I thought I would use it "some day" and put it in my paint and medium stash.

But last week, as I was answering some questions and working on my next projects, I had an idea. (That can sometimes be dangerous, but this time I thought it was pretty good!)

I was working on some projects to use that beautiful embossed paper that I showed a couple of weeks ago (Yes - I am getting to that as well!) and it dawned on me as I was looking through all the incredibly beautiful DIGITAL PAPERS that I could use that Decou-page with some of those papers and the SCROLL SAW to make some really beautiful, fun and EASY things! This would open a whole new world for those woodworkers and scrollers that didn't want to paint. While some will do some 'light painting' there are still many who are not comfortable with a paint brush at all and this would be the answer that they were looking for as to how to make some cool and interesting projects.

There is so much that I am excited about with this process! I found HUNDREDS of beautiful paper packs on Etsy that were available to be downloaded immediately to my computer for me to print out. The cost was so small compared to the number of designs and packages you could get. I must admit that part of my 4am morning yesterday was 'digital shopping' through hundreds of beautiful designs and papers. I am so excited at all the possibilities with this!

I will get to the point and start showing what I did . . .

I began with some beautiful paper that I chose from a store on Etsy called Haj Design. I purchased 10 packs of beautiful papers for only $25. If you want single 'sets' of designs, they are only about $3.50 or so, but I fell in love with the designs and had no trouble finding ten that I would find uses for. (Another great thing was once I purchased them, they were available for INSTANT download, as are most of the papers on Etsy - that means no waiting and instant gratification!)

My concern was that once I printed the paper it would run when I applied the Decoupage. We all know how most printer ink runs when it gets wet at all. If it did, my experiment would end there.

But I had another idea (I tell you - they were flowing . . !) After I printed the pages on high resolution (I chose the BLACKEST papers that I could - this would really test things out!) I sprayed the sheet generously with Krylon Workable Fixative:










I am thinking any matte varnish will do, and I will be trying that as well.

The next step was to cut the pieces. I chose the silhouette kitties from my SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouette pattern:




  






I liked the kitties and I wanted to see if details like the tail would cut cleanly. I am happy to say that I figured out a way to do it where everything worked perfectly. Within about 10 minutes, I had this many pieces to work with:










You can see how beautifully and cleanly even the tails cut. I am certainly going to be trying some pieces with more detail.










Now doesn't that beat buying expensive punches that you may use a couple of times??? And look how perfect everything is!

Now comes the fun part . . .

Since the pieces are all cut at the same time, the paper matches up EXACTLY with the wood - no matter how detailed it is. I painted the pieces black first on the edges and backs - just to give them a base and then came the real test - would the Decoupage make the ink run on the paper?

Well as you can see, it did NOT!










The edges needed a little touch up because of the black and the white paper, but that was "easy-peasy" and only took a minute. I finished with another coat of the Decoupage medium and they looked fabulous!










But I wasn't done there . . .

While they looked great already, I wanted to add some "bling" to them. I took out my hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada and added just a TOUCH of sparkle!

I accented some of the rose centers (and added a pretty tiny silk ribbon):










And did the same on the second kitty, but this time I used pretty organza for ribbon:










And finally, gave the third kitty a beautiful rhinestone 'collar':










How amazing are these?!

And it is just the beginning! I have lots of fun projects in store for you in the very near future. I hope you are as excited as I am about this "new" way to use your scroll saws.

I hope you like this FUN, EASY and INEXPENSIVE way to make some new FABULOUS projects! I am sure I will be blogging more about it in the future, as well as creating patterns just for this process.

With that said - I had better get to it. There is LOTS to do today and so much fun to have, I have to get moving. I hope I inspired you to come up with some ideas of your own using this method. The possibilities are just about endless! 

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ways to have FUN! (Well - new to me anyway!)*
> 
> I'll start off by saying that I am running late today. After getting up at 4am yesterday, I stayed up until after midnight and I guess something had to give because I didn't get my butt out of bed until nearly 8am this morning! For me, that may as well be noon. But I think I needed the extra rest and we just need to move on from here.
> 
> I have lots of pictures to show you today. I had a great day yesterday 'playing' with a product that is probably not that 'new' but is new to me anyway. It is called Decou-page and it is made by DecoArt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have known about decoupage techniques for a long, long time. I remember about it from my early crafting days when people used to cover boxes and other things like that to make them look nice by using this technique. I never really gave it a lot of thought though.
> 
> But recently, DecoArt introduced an entire line of Decou-page products that have a multitude of uses. I had received a sample of some of them and I thought I would use it "some day" and put it in my paint and medium stash.
> 
> But last week, as I was answering some questions and working on my next projects, I had an idea. (That can sometimes be dangerous, but this time I thought it was pretty good!)
> 
> I was working on some projects to use that beautiful embossed paper that I showed a couple of weeks ago (Yes - I am getting to that as well!) and it dawned on me as I was looking through all the incredibly beautiful DIGITAL PAPERS that I could use that Decou-page with some of those papers and the SCROLL SAW to make some really beautiful, fun and EASY things! This would open a whole new world for those woodworkers and scrollers that didn't want to paint. While some will do some 'light painting' there are still many who are not comfortable with a paint brush at all and this would be the answer that they were looking for as to how to make some cool and interesting projects.
> 
> There is so much that I am excited about with this process! I found HUNDREDS of beautiful paper packs on Etsy that were available to be downloaded immediately to my computer for me to print out. The cost was so small compared to the number of designs and packages you could get. I must admit that part of my 4am morning yesterday was 'digital shopping' through hundreds of beautiful designs and papers. I am so excited at all the possibilities with this!
> 
> I will get to the point and start showing what I did . . .
> 
> I began with some beautiful paper that I chose from a store on Etsy called Haj Design. I purchased 10 packs of beautiful papers for only $25. If you want single 'sets' of designs, they are only about $3.50 or so, but I fell in love with the designs and had no trouble finding ten that I would find uses for. (Another great thing was once I purchased them, they were available for INSTANT download, as are most of the papers on Etsy - that means no waiting and instant gratification!)
> 
> My concern was that once I printed the paper it would run when I applied the Decoupage. We all know how most printer ink runs when it gets wet at all. If it did, my experiment would end there.
> 
> But I had another idea (I tell you - they were flowing . . !) After I printed the pages on high resolution (I chose the BLACKEST papers that I could - this would really test things out!) I sprayed the sheet generously with Krylon Workable Fixative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking any matte varnish will do, and I will be trying that as well.
> 
> The next step was to cut the pieces. I chose the silhouette kitties from my SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouette pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the kitties and I wanted to see if details like the tail would cut cleanly. I am happy to say that I figured out a way to do it where everything worked perfectly. Within about 10 minutes, I had this many pieces to work with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how beautifully and cleanly even the tails cut. I am certainly going to be trying some pieces with more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now doesn't that beat buying expensive punches that you may use a couple of times??? And look how perfect everything is!
> 
> Now comes the fun part . . .
> 
> Since the pieces are all cut at the same time, the paper matches up EXACTLY with the wood - no matter how detailed it is. I painted the pieces black first on the edges and backs - just to give them a base and then came the real test - would the Decoupage make the ink run on the paper?
> 
> Well as you can see, it did NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edges needed a little touch up because of the black and the white paper, but that was "easy-peasy" and only took a minute. I finished with another coat of the Decoupage medium and they looked fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> While they looked great already, I wanted to add some "bling" to them. I took out my hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada and added just a TOUCH of sparkle!
> 
> I accented some of the rose centers (and added a pretty tiny silk ribbon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same on the second kitty, but this time I used pretty organza for ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, gave the third kitty a beautiful rhinestone 'collar':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing are these?!
> 
> And it is just the beginning! I have lots of fun projects in store for you in the very near future. I hope you are as excited as I am about this "new" way to use your scroll saws.
> 
> I hope you like this FUN, EASY and INEXPENSIVE way to make some new FABULOUS projects! I am sure I will be blogging more about it in the future, as well as creating patterns just for this process.
> 
> With that said - I had better get to it. There is LOTS to do today and so much fun to have, I have to get moving. I hope I inspired you to come up with some ideas of your own using this method. The possibilities are just about endless!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


What a great idea! A wonderful idea to decorate ornaments, trays, planters etc very quickly. Now I can think of ways of using up my scrapbooking paper!
Enjoy the day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ways to have FUN! (Well - new to me anyway!)*
> 
> I'll start off by saying that I am running late today. After getting up at 4am yesterday, I stayed up until after midnight and I guess something had to give because I didn't get my butt out of bed until nearly 8am this morning! For me, that may as well be noon. But I think I needed the extra rest and we just need to move on from here.
> 
> I have lots of pictures to show you today. I had a great day yesterday 'playing' with a product that is probably not that 'new' but is new to me anyway. It is called Decou-page and it is made by DecoArt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have known about decoupage techniques for a long, long time. I remember about it from my early crafting days when people used to cover boxes and other things like that to make them look nice by using this technique. I never really gave it a lot of thought though.
> 
> But recently, DecoArt introduced an entire line of Decou-page products that have a multitude of uses. I had received a sample of some of them and I thought I would use it "some day" and put it in my paint and medium stash.
> 
> But last week, as I was answering some questions and working on my next projects, I had an idea. (That can sometimes be dangerous, but this time I thought it was pretty good!)
> 
> I was working on some projects to use that beautiful embossed paper that I showed a couple of weeks ago (Yes - I am getting to that as well!) and it dawned on me as I was looking through all the incredibly beautiful DIGITAL PAPERS that I could use that Decou-page with some of those papers and the SCROLL SAW to make some really beautiful, fun and EASY things! This would open a whole new world for those woodworkers and scrollers that didn't want to paint. While some will do some 'light painting' there are still many who are not comfortable with a paint brush at all and this would be the answer that they were looking for as to how to make some cool and interesting projects.
> 
> There is so much that I am excited about with this process! I found HUNDREDS of beautiful paper packs on Etsy that were available to be downloaded immediately to my computer for me to print out. The cost was so small compared to the number of designs and packages you could get. I must admit that part of my 4am morning yesterday was 'digital shopping' through hundreds of beautiful designs and papers. I am so excited at all the possibilities with this!
> 
> I will get to the point and start showing what I did . . .
> 
> I began with some beautiful paper that I chose from a store on Etsy called Haj Design. I purchased 10 packs of beautiful papers for only $25. If you want single 'sets' of designs, they are only about $3.50 or so, but I fell in love with the designs and had no trouble finding ten that I would find uses for. (Another great thing was once I purchased them, they were available for INSTANT download, as are most of the papers on Etsy - that means no waiting and instant gratification!)
> 
> My concern was that once I printed the paper it would run when I applied the Decoupage. We all know how most printer ink runs when it gets wet at all. If it did, my experiment would end there.
> 
> But I had another idea (I tell you - they were flowing . . !) After I printed the pages on high resolution (I chose the BLACKEST papers that I could - this would really test things out!) I sprayed the sheet generously with Krylon Workable Fixative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking any matte varnish will do, and I will be trying that as well.
> 
> The next step was to cut the pieces. I chose the silhouette kitties from my SLD435 Damask Kitty Silhouette pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the kitties and I wanted to see if details like the tail would cut cleanly. I am happy to say that I figured out a way to do it where everything worked perfectly. Within about 10 minutes, I had this many pieces to work with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how beautifully and cleanly even the tails cut. I am certainly going to be trying some pieces with more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now doesn't that beat buying expensive punches that you may use a couple of times??? And look how perfect everything is!
> 
> Now comes the fun part . . .
> 
> Since the pieces are all cut at the same time, the paper matches up EXACTLY with the wood - no matter how detailed it is. I painted the pieces black first on the edges and backs - just to give them a base and then came the real test - would the Decoupage make the ink run on the paper?
> 
> Well as you can see, it did NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edges needed a little touch up because of the black and the white paper, but that was "easy-peasy" and only took a minute. I finished with another coat of the Decoupage medium and they looked fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> While they looked great already, I wanted to add some "bling" to them. I took out my hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada and added just a TOUCH of sparkle!
> 
> I accented some of the rose centers (and added a pretty tiny silk ribbon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same on the second kitty, but this time I used pretty organza for ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, gave the third kitty a beautiful rhinestone 'collar':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing are these?!
> 
> And it is just the beginning! I have lots of fun projects in store for you in the very near future. I hope you are as excited as I am about this "new" way to use your scroll saws.
> 
> I hope you like this FUN, EASY and INEXPENSIVE way to make some new FABULOUS projects! I am sure I will be blogging more about it in the future, as well as creating patterns just for this process.
> 
> With that said - I had better get to it. There is LOTS to do today and so much fun to have, I have to get moving. I hope I inspired you to come up with some ideas of your own using this method. The possibilities are just about endless!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Good afternoon Anna - I am glad you like it. I think it came out surprisingly nice. The edges of the paper are crisp and clean. I am going to try some more intricate designs to use with the embossed paper I showed a couple of weeks ago. Lots of new ideas on the horizon!

Thank you for your inspiration! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on Using Paper in Your Projects*

Today's post will be a short one. I was really thrilled that so many people commented on yesterday's blog where I posted the "test" kitties using beautiful paper that I printed myself and DecoArt's Decoupage Medium.










I had lots of questions regarding techniques and supplies and I pretty much spent the day answering questions and working on a new pattern using this method. Although this can be applied to just about anything you wish, I think that many of you like a design as a springboard, and I am happy to oblige. Today I will be using some of the papers that I purchased online at Etsy and making up some nice designs for spring that will have many uses.

I wanted to give you some links to the stores that I found had some great paper designs at wonderful deals. As I was looking for the links to them for today's post, I nearly got lost in Etsy again, as I began following path after path of pretty paper. I warn you - it can quickly become an addiction!

One shop that I found particularly fun was called Prettygrafikdesign. They had literally hundreds of what I will call "basic" papers at fantastic prices. They are currently offering their packages at 80% off which means that most of their paper packs are around $1.00! Below is an example of one of the papers that I bought from them. You can click on the picture to take you to that product.




  






This was a great source for many foundation papers that can be used for many applications.

But specifically, at this time I wanted more 'romantic' types of paper. One that was a little more expensive, but I felt was worth the cost was this designs from ItsyDitsyDesigns:




  






I loved the variety in this package as well as the muted colors. I already have some ideas for some projects that I would like to do with these.

And once again, I want to mention HajDesignPapers. I purchased the package called My Shabby Garden (pictured below) and I am using it for the project I am working on now.




  






In this package, you get all 12 images for $3.80. But I purchased the special $25 for 10 packages from this shop because they had so many that I liked. That brought the price to just $2.50 for 12 full packages of designs. You can't beat that!

They also have a special for purchasing only 5 designs that saves you money. I found that many of the Etsy stores offer specials such as this and you only need to look for them.

I love the thought of digital paper because you have a lot of flexibility in fitting it to your application. This is especially true if you have a bit of experience with graphic programs on the computer. I use Photoshop a lot so I am able to change things like tone, size and even transparency of the images on my purchased papers. Transparency is especially cool because some things you may not want the backgrounds to be so bright and vivid as to overpower the main design. By adjusting the transparency, you can achieve just about any look you wish from bold color to just a whisper.

But even if you don't know computers and decide to print the paper "as is" I feel that it is far more convenient than having to run to the store every time you need a sheet. These full packs are pre-coordinated too, so you can have a set of complimentary products without thinking. It makes things really convenient.

Now I am going to mention something that may seem obvious, but needs to be mentioned anyway . . .

When using papers such as this for your products and gifts, be sure to credit the shop or store where you purchased the paper from. You are NOT able to sell digital sheets of paper with your designs. When I sell my designs where I will be using papers, I will NOT have the papers included in the pattern. I will, however have links so you can purchase these papers yourselves and make the projects look exactly like mine.

If you make items to sell using these papers, it isn't always necessary to name the source of the paper, but you can do so if you wish. (In example - if you make the kitty ornament that I showed yesterday, you can sell it without mentioning where you got the paper.) But most of the stores have limits on the number of FINISHED products that you can sell without purchasing further licensing from them. The limits are quite lenient though, and many of them allow you to sell several hundred piece before approaching them on further licensing. They cannot be used in mass manufacturing and you cannot claim the designs as your own. All the stores on Etsy have their policies listed right there, and many offer commercial use of their designs. You just have to read the policies and if you have any additional questions, just ask. It is better to be safe than sorry.

This all makes a lot of sense. It is good practice to support designers. It is only fair that they receive compensation for the work they do. We all want to get paid for our work. When you think of how much NICER your projects will look when you use their designs, you should feel good about crediting them and compensating them. After all - they make YOUR designs look better and sell better or you wouldn't have used their products in the first place. Am I right?

As I work with all of these new products, I will be sure to credit all the companies/designers so you can also visit them as well. I think having great service and products should be rewarded, and getting word out about certain companies that I like and inviting others to check them out as well is a good practice. I hope you all follow suit so the crafting industries continue to thrive and we have lots of choices for our creative supplies.

With that said, I am off to get to work. I have lots to do today and I hope to have more beautiful things to show you tomorrow. It is clam here today. Still grey, but drying out and a little warmer. I am finding that any day that it is NOT snowing gives me hope of warmer days to come.

Have a beautiful Thursday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Using Paper in Your Projects*
> 
> Today's post will be a short one. I was really thrilled that so many people commented on yesterday's blog where I posted the "test" kitties using beautiful paper that I printed myself and DecoArt's Decoupage Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had lots of questions regarding techniques and supplies and I pretty much spent the day answering questions and working on a new pattern using this method. Although this can be applied to just about anything you wish, I think that many of you like a design as a springboard, and I am happy to oblige. Today I will be using some of the papers that I purchased online at Etsy and making up some nice designs for spring that will have many uses.
> 
> I wanted to give you some links to the stores that I found had some great paper designs at wonderful deals. As I was looking for the links to them for today's post, I nearly got lost in Etsy again, as I began following path after path of pretty paper. I warn you - it can quickly become an addiction!
> 
> One shop that I found particularly fun was called Prettygrafikdesign. They had literally hundreds of what I will call "basic" papers at fantastic prices. They are currently offering their packages at 80% off which means that most of their paper packs are around $1.00! Below is an example of one of the papers that I bought from them. You can click on the picture to take you to that product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great source for many foundation papers that can be used for many applications.
> 
> But specifically, at this time I wanted more 'romantic' types of paper. One that was a little more expensive, but I felt was worth the cost was this designs from ItsyDitsyDesigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the variety in this package as well as the muted colors. I already have some ideas for some projects that I would like to do with these.
> 
> And once again, I want to mention HajDesignPapers. I purchased the package called My Shabby Garden (pictured below) and I am using it for the project I am working on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this package, you get all 12 images for $3.80. But I purchased the special $25 for 10 packages from this shop because they had so many that I liked. That brought the price to just $2.50 for 12 full packages of designs. You can't beat that!
> 
> They also have a special for purchasing only 5 designs that saves you money. I found that many of the Etsy stores offer specials such as this and you only need to look for them.
> 
> I love the thought of digital paper because you have a lot of flexibility in fitting it to your application. This is especially true if you have a bit of experience with graphic programs on the computer. I use Photoshop a lot so I am able to change things like tone, size and even transparency of the images on my purchased papers. Transparency is especially cool because some things you may not want the backgrounds to be so bright and vivid as to overpower the main design. By adjusting the transparency, you can achieve just about any look you wish from bold color to just a whisper.
> 
> But even if you don't know computers and decide to print the paper "as is" I feel that it is far more convenient than having to run to the store every time you need a sheet. These full packs are pre-coordinated too, so you can have a set of complimentary products without thinking. It makes things really convenient.
> 
> Now I am going to mention something that may seem obvious, but needs to be mentioned anyway . . .
> 
> When using papers such as this for your products and gifts, be sure to credit the shop or store where you purchased the paper from. You are NOT able to sell digital sheets of paper with your designs. When I sell my designs where I will be using papers, I will NOT have the papers included in the pattern. I will, however have links so you can purchase these papers yourselves and make the projects look exactly like mine.
> 
> If you make items to sell using these papers, it isn't always necessary to name the source of the paper, but you can do so if you wish. (In example - if you make the kitty ornament that I showed yesterday, you can sell it without mentioning where you got the paper.) But most of the stores have limits on the number of FINISHED products that you can sell without purchasing further licensing from them. The limits are quite lenient though, and many of them allow you to sell several hundred piece before approaching them on further licensing. They cannot be used in mass manufacturing and you cannot claim the designs as your own. All the stores on Etsy have their policies listed right there, and many offer commercial use of their designs. You just have to read the policies and if you have any additional questions, just ask. It is better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> This all makes a lot of sense. It is good practice to support designers. It is only fair that they receive compensation for the work they do. We all want to get paid for our work. When you think of how much NICER your projects will look when you use their designs, you should feel good about crediting them and compensating them. After all - they make YOUR designs look better and sell better or you wouldn't have used their products in the first place. Am I right?
> 
> As I work with all of these new products, I will be sure to credit all the companies/designers so you can also visit them as well. I think having great service and products should be rewarded, and getting word out about certain companies that I like and inviting others to check them out as well is a good practice. I hope you all follow suit so the crafting industries continue to thrive and we have lots of choices for our creative supplies.
> 
> With that said, I am off to get to work. I have lots to do today and I hope to have more beautiful things to show you tomorrow. It is clam here today. Still grey, but drying out and a little warmer. I am finding that any day that it is NOT snowing gives me hope of warmer days to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


When you did this, did you cut paper into the cat shape then stick it to the wood?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Using Paper in Your Projects*
> 
> Today's post will be a short one. I was really thrilled that so many people commented on yesterday's blog where I posted the "test" kitties using beautiful paper that I printed myself and DecoArt's Decoupage Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had lots of questions regarding techniques and supplies and I pretty much spent the day answering questions and working on a new pattern using this method. Although this can be applied to just about anything you wish, I think that many of you like a design as a springboard, and I am happy to oblige. Today I will be using some of the papers that I purchased online at Etsy and making up some nice designs for spring that will have many uses.
> 
> I wanted to give you some links to the stores that I found had some great paper designs at wonderful deals. As I was looking for the links to them for today's post, I nearly got lost in Etsy again, as I began following path after path of pretty paper. I warn you - it can quickly become an addiction!
> 
> One shop that I found particularly fun was called Prettygrafikdesign. They had literally hundreds of what I will call "basic" papers at fantastic prices. They are currently offering their packages at 80% off which means that most of their paper packs are around $1.00! Below is an example of one of the papers that I bought from them. You can click on the picture to take you to that product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great source for many foundation papers that can be used for many applications.
> 
> But specifically, at this time I wanted more 'romantic' types of paper. One that was a little more expensive, but I felt was worth the cost was this designs from ItsyDitsyDesigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the variety in this package as well as the muted colors. I already have some ideas for some projects that I would like to do with these.
> 
> And once again, I want to mention HajDesignPapers. I purchased the package called My Shabby Garden (pictured below) and I am using it for the project I am working on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this package, you get all 12 images for $3.80. But I purchased the special $25 for 10 packages from this shop because they had so many that I liked. That brought the price to just $2.50 for 12 full packages of designs. You can't beat that!
> 
> They also have a special for purchasing only 5 designs that saves you money. I found that many of the Etsy stores offer specials such as this and you only need to look for them.
> 
> I love the thought of digital paper because you have a lot of flexibility in fitting it to your application. This is especially true if you have a bit of experience with graphic programs on the computer. I use Photoshop a lot so I am able to change things like tone, size and even transparency of the images on my purchased papers. Transparency is especially cool because some things you may not want the backgrounds to be so bright and vivid as to overpower the main design. By adjusting the transparency, you can achieve just about any look you wish from bold color to just a whisper.
> 
> But even if you don't know computers and decide to print the paper "as is" I feel that it is far more convenient than having to run to the store every time you need a sheet. These full packs are pre-coordinated too, so you can have a set of complimentary products without thinking. It makes things really convenient.
> 
> Now I am going to mention something that may seem obvious, but needs to be mentioned anyway . . .
> 
> When using papers such as this for your products and gifts, be sure to credit the shop or store where you purchased the paper from. You are NOT able to sell digital sheets of paper with your designs. When I sell my designs where I will be using papers, I will NOT have the papers included in the pattern. I will, however have links so you can purchase these papers yourselves and make the projects look exactly like mine.
> 
> If you make items to sell using these papers, it isn't always necessary to name the source of the paper, but you can do so if you wish. (In example - if you make the kitty ornament that I showed yesterday, you can sell it without mentioning where you got the paper.) But most of the stores have limits on the number of FINISHED products that you can sell without purchasing further licensing from them. The limits are quite lenient though, and many of them allow you to sell several hundred piece before approaching them on further licensing. They cannot be used in mass manufacturing and you cannot claim the designs as your own. All the stores on Etsy have their policies listed right there, and many offer commercial use of their designs. You just have to read the policies and if you have any additional questions, just ask. It is better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> This all makes a lot of sense. It is good practice to support designers. It is only fair that they receive compensation for the work they do. We all want to get paid for our work. When you think of how much NICER your projects will look when you use their designs, you should feel good about crediting them and compensating them. After all - they make YOUR designs look better and sell better or you wouldn't have used their products in the first place. Am I right?
> 
> As I work with all of these new products, I will be sure to credit all the companies/designers so you can also visit them as well. I think having great service and products should be rewarded, and getting word out about certain companies that I like and inviting others to check them out as well is a good practice. I hope you all follow suit so the crafting industries continue to thrive and we have lots of choices for our creative supplies.
> 
> With that said, I am off to get to work. I have lots to do today and I hope to have more beautiful things to show you tomorrow. It is clam here today. Still grey, but drying out and a little warmer. I am finding that any day that it is NOT snowing gives me hope of warmer days to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Hi, Katie! I cut the wood and the paper at the same time, and then applied it to the wood. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Using Paper in Your Projects*
> 
> Today's post will be a short one. I was really thrilled that so many people commented on yesterday's blog where I posted the "test" kitties using beautiful paper that I printed myself and DecoArt's Decoupage Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had lots of questions regarding techniques and supplies and I pretty much spent the day answering questions and working on a new pattern using this method. Although this can be applied to just about anything you wish, I think that many of you like a design as a springboard, and I am happy to oblige. Today I will be using some of the papers that I purchased online at Etsy and making up some nice designs for spring that will have many uses.
> 
> I wanted to give you some links to the stores that I found had some great paper designs at wonderful deals. As I was looking for the links to them for today's post, I nearly got lost in Etsy again, as I began following path after path of pretty paper. I warn you - it can quickly become an addiction!
> 
> One shop that I found particularly fun was called Prettygrafikdesign. They had literally hundreds of what I will call "basic" papers at fantastic prices. They are currently offering their packages at 80% off which means that most of their paper packs are around $1.00! Below is an example of one of the papers that I bought from them. You can click on the picture to take you to that product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great source for many foundation papers that can be used for many applications.
> 
> But specifically, at this time I wanted more 'romantic' types of paper. One that was a little more expensive, but I felt was worth the cost was this designs from ItsyDitsyDesigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the variety in this package as well as the muted colors. I already have some ideas for some projects that I would like to do with these.
> 
> And once again, I want to mention HajDesignPapers. I purchased the package called My Shabby Garden (pictured below) and I am using it for the project I am working on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this package, you get all 12 images for $3.80. But I purchased the special $25 for 10 packages from this shop because they had so many that I liked. That brought the price to just $2.50 for 12 full packages of designs. You can't beat that!
> 
> They also have a special for purchasing only 5 designs that saves you money. I found that many of the Etsy stores offer specials such as this and you only need to look for them.
> 
> I love the thought of digital paper because you have a lot of flexibility in fitting it to your application. This is especially true if you have a bit of experience with graphic programs on the computer. I use Photoshop a lot so I am able to change things like tone, size and even transparency of the images on my purchased papers. Transparency is especially cool because some things you may not want the backgrounds to be so bright and vivid as to overpower the main design. By adjusting the transparency, you can achieve just about any look you wish from bold color to just a whisper.
> 
> But even if you don't know computers and decide to print the paper "as is" I feel that it is far more convenient than having to run to the store every time you need a sheet. These full packs are pre-coordinated too, so you can have a set of complimentary products without thinking. It makes things really convenient.
> 
> Now I am going to mention something that may seem obvious, but needs to be mentioned anyway . . .
> 
> When using papers such as this for your products and gifts, be sure to credit the shop or store where you purchased the paper from. You are NOT able to sell digital sheets of paper with your designs. When I sell my designs where I will be using papers, I will NOT have the papers included in the pattern. I will, however have links so you can purchase these papers yourselves and make the projects look exactly like mine.
> 
> If you make items to sell using these papers, it isn't always necessary to name the source of the paper, but you can do so if you wish. (In example - if you make the kitty ornament that I showed yesterday, you can sell it without mentioning where you got the paper.) But most of the stores have limits on the number of FINISHED products that you can sell without purchasing further licensing from them. The limits are quite lenient though, and many of them allow you to sell several hundred piece before approaching them on further licensing. They cannot be used in mass manufacturing and you cannot claim the designs as your own. All the stores on Etsy have their policies listed right there, and many offer commercial use of their designs. You just have to read the policies and if you have any additional questions, just ask. It is better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> This all makes a lot of sense. It is good practice to support designers. It is only fair that they receive compensation for the work they do. We all want to get paid for our work. When you think of how much NICER your projects will look when you use their designs, you should feel good about crediting them and compensating them. After all - they make YOUR designs look better and sell better or you wouldn't have used their products in the first place. Am I right?
> 
> As I work with all of these new products, I will be sure to credit all the companies/designers so you can also visit them as well. I think having great service and products should be rewarded, and getting word out about certain companies that I like and inviting others to check them out as well is a good practice. I hope you all follow suit so the crafting industries continue to thrive and we have lots of choices for our creative supplies.
> 
> With that said, I am off to get to work. I have lots to do today and I hope to have more beautiful things to show you tomorrow. It is clam here today. Still grey, but drying out and a little warmer. I am finding that any day that it is NOT snowing gives me hope of warmer days to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Hi Sheila. Beautiful papers! Thank you for sharing the link. I have a whole case of beautiful papers that I used to use for my scrapbooking calendars which I now do digitally. You have given me lots of ideas now to use the paper up! The possibilities are always endless.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Using Paper in Your Projects*
> 
> Today's post will be a short one. I was really thrilled that so many people commented on yesterday's blog where I posted the "test" kitties using beautiful paper that I printed myself and DecoArt's Decoupage Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had lots of questions regarding techniques and supplies and I pretty much spent the day answering questions and working on a new pattern using this method. Although this can be applied to just about anything you wish, I think that many of you like a design as a springboard, and I am happy to oblige. Today I will be using some of the papers that I purchased online at Etsy and making up some nice designs for spring that will have many uses.
> 
> I wanted to give you some links to the stores that I found had some great paper designs at wonderful deals. As I was looking for the links to them for today's post, I nearly got lost in Etsy again, as I began following path after path of pretty paper. I warn you - it can quickly become an addiction!
> 
> One shop that I found particularly fun was called Prettygrafikdesign. They had literally hundreds of what I will call "basic" papers at fantastic prices. They are currently offering their packages at 80% off which means that most of their paper packs are around $1.00! Below is an example of one of the papers that I bought from them. You can click on the picture to take you to that product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great source for many foundation papers that can be used for many applications.
> 
> But specifically, at this time I wanted more 'romantic' types of paper. One that was a little more expensive, but I felt was worth the cost was this designs from ItsyDitsyDesigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the variety in this package as well as the muted colors. I already have some ideas for some projects that I would like to do with these.
> 
> And once again, I want to mention HajDesignPapers. I purchased the package called My Shabby Garden (pictured below) and I am using it for the project I am working on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this package, you get all 12 images for $3.80. But I purchased the special $25 for 10 packages from this shop because they had so many that I liked. That brought the price to just $2.50 for 12 full packages of designs. You can't beat that!
> 
> They also have a special for purchasing only 5 designs that saves you money. I found that many of the Etsy stores offer specials such as this and you only need to look for them.
> 
> I love the thought of digital paper because you have a lot of flexibility in fitting it to your application. This is especially true if you have a bit of experience with graphic programs on the computer. I use Photoshop a lot so I am able to change things like tone, size and even transparency of the images on my purchased papers. Transparency is especially cool because some things you may not want the backgrounds to be so bright and vivid as to overpower the main design. By adjusting the transparency, you can achieve just about any look you wish from bold color to just a whisper.
> 
> But even if you don't know computers and decide to print the paper "as is" I feel that it is far more convenient than having to run to the store every time you need a sheet. These full packs are pre-coordinated too, so you can have a set of complimentary products without thinking. It makes things really convenient.
> 
> Now I am going to mention something that may seem obvious, but needs to be mentioned anyway . . .
> 
> When using papers such as this for your products and gifts, be sure to credit the shop or store where you purchased the paper from. You are NOT able to sell digital sheets of paper with your designs. When I sell my designs where I will be using papers, I will NOT have the papers included in the pattern. I will, however have links so you can purchase these papers yourselves and make the projects look exactly like mine.
> 
> If you make items to sell using these papers, it isn't always necessary to name the source of the paper, but you can do so if you wish. (In example - if you make the kitty ornament that I showed yesterday, you can sell it without mentioning where you got the paper.) But most of the stores have limits on the number of FINISHED products that you can sell without purchasing further licensing from them. The limits are quite lenient though, and many of them allow you to sell several hundred piece before approaching them on further licensing. They cannot be used in mass manufacturing and you cannot claim the designs as your own. All the stores on Etsy have their policies listed right there, and many offer commercial use of their designs. You just have to read the policies and if you have any additional questions, just ask. It is better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> This all makes a lot of sense. It is good practice to support designers. It is only fair that they receive compensation for the work they do. We all want to get paid for our work. When you think of how much NICER your projects will look when you use their designs, you should feel good about crediting them and compensating them. After all - they make YOUR designs look better and sell better or you wouldn't have used their products in the first place. Am I right?
> 
> As I work with all of these new products, I will be sure to credit all the companies/designers so you can also visit them as well. I think having great service and products should be rewarded, and getting word out about certain companies that I like and inviting others to check them out as well is a good practice. I hope you all follow suit so the crafting industries continue to thrive and we have lots of choices for our creative supplies.
> 
> With that said, I am off to get to work. I have lots to do today and I hope to have more beautiful things to show you tomorrow. It is clam here today. Still grey, but drying out and a little warmer. I am finding that any day that it is NOT snowing gives me hope of warmer days to come.
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Good morning, Anna! I am glad I am helping you find ways to use your paper stash. I am finding that I am building quite a stash myself. It is fun though and I love the digital option - papers that don't get used right away are safe from being damaged when they are digital files. so much fun to be had! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Bunnies and Flowers and Beads . . . Oh My!*

I don't know why, but I think the long, cold winter has me longing for spring. Today is the first day of the week that the sun is shining, and there is not a cloud in the sky. While there is still a touch of frost on the grass, I find myself being grateful for each day that passes with no snow.

It may seem funny to be thinking like that in April, but for most people this year has been particularly brutal. I personally love the snow, but I think that even I have had my fill and am longing for the days when I can get in my car and head to the beach. I once again made a vow to myself to try to get there more often, and I will try to think of some creative work that I can do while sitting on a blanket in the sand and enjoying the sunshine. It has been way too long.

I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. I had a large amount of paperwork and office work to do in the morning, but then in the afternoon I was able to do some scrolling and painting. Since my experiment with the Decoupage kitties worked out so well, I wanted to develop a nice pattern to expand on the idea.

My longing for spring has once again turned me to flowers and bunnies. Over the weekend I stripped my 'all season tree' of its polar bears, penguins, icicles and snowflakes and put them away until next year. I was feeling the seemingly endless winter getting to me and I thought that even though I couldn't control what happened to me outside, I would brighten things up inside.

However, I wanted something new for my tree and with my 'discovery' of these new papers, I have been leaning toward some light and romantic floral patterns, as I showed in yesterday's post. Although the garland that I have on the tree now consists of very brightly colored beads, and after making these, I may need to change it to something softer and more of a pastel for now. I can always bring the brights back in summer.

I am still stuck on the 'bunny' theme, as not only does it represent the upcoming Easter season, but also the approaching spring and summer. Maybe I just have bunnies on the brain, but they seem to be a recurring theme in my mind these days - so why not?

I planned, set up and cut a bunch of bunnies and papers out on the scroll saw. I then painted and decoupaged about half of them before it got late. Here is a picture of the results:










They are coming out wonderful, and I hope to finish the others today.

But those of you who know me know that I am not going to finish with them there. I have some cool ideas for embellishing them that will make them look even better.

I wanted some fabric flowers for their necks, but I didn't see anything I liked locally. So I pulled on some of my embroidery supplies and I decided to make some custom flowers myself. I think they look pretty cool:



















I used some pretty organza ribbon that I had and some glass beads for the center. I then anchored the petals with some tiny little French knots.

Yes - it took a little time and yes, I am crazy but it was really fun and relaxing to do and I think they will look fabulous on the bunnies, as well as unique.

I may wind up heading to Yarmouth today to get those tires put on my car. I don't want to jinx the weather, but hopefully we are done with the ice and cold for now at least and I will be able to get my freedom back. I am also going to scout for some supplies for some other ideas I have, so it could be a fun (albeit expensive) day.

I still hear of snow and ice falling in many areas. I don't remember the last time we had so much here in Nova Scotia. It definitely has been a tough go of it for many and I promise I won't say how much I love snow for the rest of the season.

Here it is already the end of the week. For those of you who inquired, Richard seems to be doing much better. Our biggest challenge is to get him to eat the new food on a regular basis. Hopefully it will help his digestive system and keep him feeling well.

I wish you all a great weekend. I hope that spring finds its way to your area as well. Even if it doesn't, you can still make your own 'spring' inside by decorating with some lovely bright things. Surely they will warm your hearts.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Bunnies and Flowers and Beads . . . Oh My!*
> 
> I don't know why, but I think the long, cold winter has me longing for spring. Today is the first day of the week that the sun is shining, and there is not a cloud in the sky. While there is still a touch of frost on the grass, I find myself being grateful for each day that passes with no snow.
> 
> It may seem funny to be thinking like that in April, but for most people this year has been particularly brutal. I personally love the snow, but I think that even I have had my fill and am longing for the days when I can get in my car and head to the beach. I once again made a vow to myself to try to get there more often, and I will try to think of some creative work that I can do while sitting on a blanket in the sand and enjoying the sunshine. It has been way too long.
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. I had a large amount of paperwork and office work to do in the morning, but then in the afternoon I was able to do some scrolling and painting. Since my experiment with the Decoupage kitties worked out so well, I wanted to develop a nice pattern to expand on the idea.
> 
> My longing for spring has once again turned me to flowers and bunnies. Over the weekend I stripped my 'all season tree' of its polar bears, penguins, icicles and snowflakes and put them away until next year. I was feeling the seemingly endless winter getting to me and I thought that even though I couldn't control what happened to me outside, I would brighten things up inside.
> 
> However, I wanted something new for my tree and with my 'discovery' of these new papers, I have been leaning toward some light and romantic floral patterns, as I showed in yesterday's post. Although the garland that I have on the tree now consists of very brightly colored beads, and after making these, I may need to change it to something softer and more of a pastel for now. I can always bring the brights back in summer.
> 
> I am still stuck on the 'bunny' theme, as not only does it represent the upcoming Easter season, but also the approaching spring and summer. Maybe I just have bunnies on the brain, but they seem to be a recurring theme in my mind these days - so why not?
> 
> I planned, set up and cut a bunch of bunnies and papers out on the scroll saw. I then painted and decoupaged about half of them before it got late. Here is a picture of the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming out wonderful, and I hope to finish the others today.
> 
> But those of you who know me know that I am not going to finish with them there. I have some cool ideas for embellishing them that will make them look even better.
> 
> I wanted some fabric flowers for their necks, but I didn't see anything I liked locally. So I pulled on some of my embroidery supplies and I decided to make some custom flowers myself. I think they look pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some pretty organza ribbon that I had and some glass beads for the center. I then anchored the petals with some tiny little French knots.
> 
> Yes - it took a little time and yes, I am crazy but it was really fun and relaxing to do and I think they will look fabulous on the bunnies, as well as unique.
> 
> I may wind up heading to Yarmouth today to get those tires put on my car. I don't want to jinx the weather, but hopefully we are done with the ice and cold for now at least and I will be able to get my freedom back. I am also going to scout for some supplies for some other ideas I have, so it could be a fun (albeit expensive) day.
> 
> I still hear of snow and ice falling in many areas. I don't remember the last time we had so much here in Nova Scotia. It definitely has been a tough go of it for many and I promise I won't say how much I love snow for the rest of the season.
> 
> Here it is already the end of the week. For those of you who inquired, Richard seems to be doing much better. Our biggest challenge is to get him to eat the new food on a regular basis. Hopefully it will help his digestive system and keep him feeling well.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend. I hope that spring finds its way to your area as well. Even if it doesn't, you can still make your own 'spring' inside by decorating with some lovely bright things. Surely they will warm your hearts.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Beautiful bunnies. We have two pair in our yard so far, so we'll soon have several little ones enjoying the weeds which are prolific this spring. The USA is experiencing major storms since last evening. Tornados, snow, thunder storms etc. We're expecting 3-6" of rain today and it's a severe thunderstorm right this moment. The Easter Snap is upon us as it's on going to be in 60's today and back in the low 40 for the next couple of nights. Yes, I also hope you enjoy a pleasant weekend.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Bunnies and Flowers and Beads . . . Oh My!*
> 
> I don't know why, but I think the long, cold winter has me longing for spring. Today is the first day of the week that the sun is shining, and there is not a cloud in the sky. While there is still a touch of frost on the grass, I find myself being grateful for each day that passes with no snow.
> 
> It may seem funny to be thinking like that in April, but for most people this year has been particularly brutal. I personally love the snow, but I think that even I have had my fill and am longing for the days when I can get in my car and head to the beach. I once again made a vow to myself to try to get there more often, and I will try to think of some creative work that I can do while sitting on a blanket in the sand and enjoying the sunshine. It has been way too long.
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. I had a large amount of paperwork and office work to do in the morning, but then in the afternoon I was able to do some scrolling and painting. Since my experiment with the Decoupage kitties worked out so well, I wanted to develop a nice pattern to expand on the idea.
> 
> My longing for spring has once again turned me to flowers and bunnies. Over the weekend I stripped my 'all season tree' of its polar bears, penguins, icicles and snowflakes and put them away until next year. I was feeling the seemingly endless winter getting to me and I thought that even though I couldn't control what happened to me outside, I would brighten things up inside.
> 
> However, I wanted something new for my tree and with my 'discovery' of these new papers, I have been leaning toward some light and romantic floral patterns, as I showed in yesterday's post. Although the garland that I have on the tree now consists of very brightly colored beads, and after making these, I may need to change it to something softer and more of a pastel for now. I can always bring the brights back in summer.
> 
> I am still stuck on the 'bunny' theme, as not only does it represent the upcoming Easter season, but also the approaching spring and summer. Maybe I just have bunnies on the brain, but they seem to be a recurring theme in my mind these days - so why not?
> 
> I planned, set up and cut a bunch of bunnies and papers out on the scroll saw. I then painted and decoupaged about half of them before it got late. Here is a picture of the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming out wonderful, and I hope to finish the others today.
> 
> But those of you who know me know that I am not going to finish with them there. I have some cool ideas for embellishing them that will make them look even better.
> 
> I wanted some fabric flowers for their necks, but I didn't see anything I liked locally. So I pulled on some of my embroidery supplies and I decided to make some custom flowers myself. I think they look pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some pretty organza ribbon that I had and some glass beads for the center. I then anchored the petals with some tiny little French knots.
> 
> Yes - it took a little time and yes, I am crazy but it was really fun and relaxing to do and I think they will look fabulous on the bunnies, as well as unique.
> 
> I may wind up heading to Yarmouth today to get those tires put on my car. I don't want to jinx the weather, but hopefully we are done with the ice and cold for now at least and I will be able to get my freedom back. I am also going to scout for some supplies for some other ideas I have, so it could be a fun (albeit expensive) day.
> 
> I still hear of snow and ice falling in many areas. I don't remember the last time we had so much here in Nova Scotia. It definitely has been a tough go of it for many and I promise I won't say how much I love snow for the rest of the season.
> 
> Here it is already the end of the week. For those of you who inquired, Richard seems to be doing much better. Our biggest challenge is to get him to eat the new food on a regular basis. Hopefully it will help his digestive system and keep him feeling well.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend. I hope that spring finds its way to your area as well. Even if it doesn't, you can still make your own 'spring' inside by decorating with some lovely bright things. Surely they will warm your hearts.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I was thinking your little ballerinas would look great using this method. The fabric flowers are very beautiful Hope your trip to Yarmouth was productive! Loved that little town.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bunnies and Flowers and Beads . . . Oh My!*
> 
> I don't know why, but I think the long, cold winter has me longing for spring. Today is the first day of the week that the sun is shining, and there is not a cloud in the sky. While there is still a touch of frost on the grass, I find myself being grateful for each day that passes with no snow.
> 
> It may seem funny to be thinking like that in April, but for most people this year has been particularly brutal. I personally love the snow, but I think that even I have had my fill and am longing for the days when I can get in my car and head to the beach. I once again made a vow to myself to try to get there more often, and I will try to think of some creative work that I can do while sitting on a blanket in the sand and enjoying the sunshine. It has been way too long.
> 
> I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. I had a large amount of paperwork and office work to do in the morning, but then in the afternoon I was able to do some scrolling and painting. Since my experiment with the Decoupage kitties worked out so well, I wanted to develop a nice pattern to expand on the idea.
> 
> My longing for spring has once again turned me to flowers and bunnies. Over the weekend I stripped my 'all season tree' of its polar bears, penguins, icicles and snowflakes and put them away until next year. I was feeling the seemingly endless winter getting to me and I thought that even though I couldn't control what happened to me outside, I would brighten things up inside.
> 
> However, I wanted something new for my tree and with my 'discovery' of these new papers, I have been leaning toward some light and romantic floral patterns, as I showed in yesterday's post. Although the garland that I have on the tree now consists of very brightly colored beads, and after making these, I may need to change it to something softer and more of a pastel for now. I can always bring the brights back in summer.
> 
> I am still stuck on the 'bunny' theme, as not only does it represent the upcoming Easter season, but also the approaching spring and summer. Maybe I just have bunnies on the brain, but they seem to be a recurring theme in my mind these days - so why not?
> 
> I planned, set up and cut a bunch of bunnies and papers out on the scroll saw. I then painted and decoupaged about half of them before it got late. Here is a picture of the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming out wonderful, and I hope to finish the others today.
> 
> But those of you who know me know that I am not going to finish with them there. I have some cool ideas for embellishing them that will make them look even better.
> 
> I wanted some fabric flowers for their necks, but I didn't see anything I liked locally. So I pulled on some of my embroidery supplies and I decided to make some custom flowers myself. I think they look pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some pretty organza ribbon that I had and some glass beads for the center. I then anchored the petals with some tiny little French knots.
> 
> Yes - it took a little time and yes, I am crazy but it was really fun and relaxing to do and I think they will look fabulous on the bunnies, as well as unique.
> 
> I may wind up heading to Yarmouth today to get those tires put on my car. I don't want to jinx the weather, but hopefully we are done with the ice and cold for now at least and I will be able to get my freedom back. I am also going to scout for some supplies for some other ideas I have, so it could be a fun (albeit expensive) day.
> 
> I still hear of snow and ice falling in many areas. I don't remember the last time we had so much here in Nova Scotia. It definitely has been a tough go of it for many and I promise I won't say how much I love snow for the rest of the season.
> 
> Here it is already the end of the week. For those of you who inquired, Richard seems to be doing much better. Our biggest challenge is to get him to eat the new food on a regular basis. Hopefully it will help his digestive system and keep him feeling well.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend. I hope that spring finds its way to your area as well. Even if it doesn't, you can still make your own 'spring' inside by decorating with some lovely bright things. Surely they will warm your hearts.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thank you both Russell and Anna. It is nice to mix things up a bit and try different things. It is part of what makes my job fun.

It is supposed to rain all weekend, I believe, but I have much to do so I will be happy. I hope you both have a wonderful day as well.

Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Breath of Spring*

I had quite a full day yesterday. However, I have no new pictures of my project to show you. For yesterday was one of those 'maintenance' days where I needed to get some everyday things done, take a breath and catch up with life.

As the weather gets warmer, more and more of those days will come. I think I need them to come. While I like being able to stay here in my home and create, I do miss getting out in the real world and experiencing all that it has to offer.

Not every day though. I think one thing that I cherish about my life is that I have somewhat control of how much I have to get out of my comfort zone and face the real world.

I can be a bit of an agoraphobic, it seems. Perhaps that is why I enjoy the winter months so much. By the time winter arrives, I need my rest from the rest of the world - even if it is only for a little while. For when I am here on my computer, I am the one that determines what I see and read and I think I like having that luxury. I think it keeps me happy and productive.

Yesterday however was one of those beautiful days we probably think of when we hear the term 'spring'. While it was still a bit chilly out, the sun was shining brightly and after such a long winter with so many days of snow and grey skies, it was positively uplifting.

I had intended to finish up my little bunnies, but instead I took the opportunity to take my car out for a drive to Yarmouth to pick up and install the new tires that I ordered a couple of weeks ago. I know that probably doesn't sound like much fun to many of you, but after parking the car for the past several months and being at the mercy of other drivers (no matter how kind and willing they were) it felt good to be independent once again and have the day to do as I please.

Keith decided to stay home, as he had some other things to do here so I was truly on my own and I took advantage of every minute of it and had a splendid day.

I didn't get on the road until after noon, as we still made our morning trip to the gym. Keith had thoughts of getting his Miata out of storage, but when we stopped to see if it were possible, no one was there. They are due to release the cars this upcoming week, and he was in hopes of getting it early. I know he was disappointed as well, as he is probably feeling the same way as I do.

My first stop was at the post office where I received a package from my wonderful friend Charlotte in Tennessee. She is a very talented painter that I met through my online painting group and one day we were talking about things and she mentioned coconut M&M's. I had never heard of such a thing, as being here in Canada we sometimes have different products and such and I expressed how wonderful they must be. Well wouldn't it be just like that Charlotte to MAIL me TWO bags of them? I couldn't believe that she spent the time and energy (and money) to send something like that and it honestly made me smile the rest of the day.

Acts of kindness are so powerful, I think. I don't always think that people understand how much a kind word, smile or even a small gesture can lift a person up. I sometimes feel that we are so busy with our lives, we forget to take time to do simple things such as these - or at least not as often as we would like. Thoughtfulness costs nothing and goes very far to make someone's day better.

I had several random conversations with different strangers throughout my day. Many of them made me smile. I suppose I am just that kind of person that finds it easy to strike up a conversation with in line at a market or just about anywhere. My daughter used to tease me about it when we would go out together. "You could talk to anyone" she used to say to me.

"Wait until I am old!" I would reply.

One funny conversation was in the lot of the grocery store. An older couple came up to me as I was getting out of my car and began admiring it and asking questions about it. (What year it was, how nice it was, etc.) Naturally, I was proud of it, as it had its new wheels on and I had just washed it and while it was beginning to show its ten years a tad here and there, the interior is close to perfect and overall it is pretty nice looking. They then offered to purchase it from me, as the wife said she wanted a car like that all of her life. I had never had anything like that happen before, and I gracefully declined. It made me feel good though, and proud of myself for taking care of my things and keeping them nice.

I drove both there and back along the beach for the most part. I found myself longing for the days when I could bring my "work" to the beach, so I could work under the warm sun and the sound of the waves lapping on the shore.

Soon . . . soon . . .

There were too many incidents to relay to you here without becoming boring. I find though that I appreciate every single one of them, and they reinforce my belief that this world can be a good place.

It costs nothing to be kind. Many times throughout every day, we have the choice of getting cross with something or taking a breath and understanding. While for many it is a reflex to feel cross or disappointed when things don't go as we plan, with a little self-training, we are able to look at things with kinder and more understanding eyes. I found when I do this, I can almost feel the anxiousness leave my body, and it is replaced with a calming peace.

This doesn't always come naturally, as some days are filled with more stress than others. But I am learning to catch myself and stop myself from 'reacting' without thinking things through a bit. And that is a good thing.

So even though I didn't accomplish much designing yesterday, I don't feel at all that the day was 'wasted.' If anything, it rejuvenated me and lifted my soul and spirit. Today it is dull and raining. It is supposed to be like that all weekend. But I don't even mind because I have had a taste of what is to come and I know that eventually I will get to the beach and have my day in the sun. Until then, I will enjoy what is sent my way.

When I finally sat down at my computer at the end of the day, I was greeted with some lovely new pictures of my grand daughter, Willow. How she is growing!

She is almost seven months old, and changing so much. While I miss being with her and Phil and Briana, I feel very happy that I am able to at least share in her life through the computer. Her smiles were the end to a good day.




























Our lives are only as good as we choose to make them.

Have a wonderful weekend.

You cannot do a kindness too soon, for you never know how soon it will be too late.
― Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath of Spring*
> 
> I had quite a full day yesterday. However, I have no new pictures of my project to show you. For yesterday was one of those 'maintenance' days where I needed to get some everyday things done, take a breath and catch up with life.
> 
> As the weather gets warmer, more and more of those days will come. I think I need them to come. While I like being able to stay here in my home and create, I do miss getting out in the real world and experiencing all that it has to offer.
> 
> Not every day though. I think one thing that I cherish about my life is that I have somewhat control of how much I have to get out of my comfort zone and face the real world.
> 
> I can be a bit of an agoraphobic, it seems. Perhaps that is why I enjoy the winter months so much. By the time winter arrives, I need my rest from the rest of the world - even if it is only for a little while. For when I am here on my computer, I am the one that determines what I see and read and I think I like having that luxury. I think it keeps me happy and productive.
> 
> Yesterday however was one of those beautiful days we probably think of when we hear the term 'spring'. While it was still a bit chilly out, the sun was shining brightly and after such a long winter with so many days of snow and grey skies, it was positively uplifting.
> 
> I had intended to finish up my little bunnies, but instead I took the opportunity to take my car out for a drive to Yarmouth to pick up and install the new tires that I ordered a couple of weeks ago. I know that probably doesn't sound like much fun to many of you, but after parking the car for the past several months and being at the mercy of other drivers (no matter how kind and willing they were) it felt good to be independent once again and have the day to do as I please.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had some other things to do here so I was truly on my own and I took advantage of every minute of it and had a splendid day.
> 
> I didn't get on the road until after noon, as we still made our morning trip to the gym. Keith had thoughts of getting his Miata out of storage, but when we stopped to see if it were possible, no one was there. They are due to release the cars this upcoming week, and he was in hopes of getting it early. I know he was disappointed as well, as he is probably feeling the same way as I do.
> 
> My first stop was at the post office where I received a package from my wonderful friend Charlotte in Tennessee. She is a very talented painter that I met through my online painting group and one day we were talking about things and she mentioned coconut M&M's. I had never heard of such a thing, as being here in Canada we sometimes have different products and such and I expressed how wonderful they must be. Well wouldn't it be just like that Charlotte to MAIL me TWO bags of them? I couldn't believe that she spent the time and energy (and money) to send something like that and it honestly made me smile the rest of the day.
> 
> Acts of kindness are so powerful, I think. I don't always think that people understand how much a kind word, smile or even a small gesture can lift a person up. I sometimes feel that we are so busy with our lives, we forget to take time to do simple things such as these - or at least not as often as we would like. Thoughtfulness costs nothing and goes very far to make someone's day better.
> 
> I had several random conversations with different strangers throughout my day. Many of them made me smile. I suppose I am just that kind of person that finds it easy to strike up a conversation with in line at a market or just about anywhere. My daughter used to tease me about it when we would go out together. "You could talk to anyone" she used to say to me.
> 
> "Wait until I am old!" I would reply.
> 
> One funny conversation was in the lot of the grocery store. An older couple came up to me as I was getting out of my car and began admiring it and asking questions about it. (What year it was, how nice it was, etc.) Naturally, I was proud of it, as it had its new wheels on and I had just washed it and while it was beginning to show its ten years a tad here and there, the interior is close to perfect and overall it is pretty nice looking. They then offered to purchase it from me, as the wife said she wanted a car like that all of her life. I had never had anything like that happen before, and I gracefully declined. It made me feel good though, and proud of myself for taking care of my things and keeping them nice.
> 
> I drove both there and back along the beach for the most part. I found myself longing for the days when I could bring my "work" to the beach, so I could work under the warm sun and the sound of the waves lapping on the shore.
> 
> Soon . . . soon . . .
> 
> There were too many incidents to relay to you here without becoming boring. I find though that I appreciate every single one of them, and they reinforce my belief that this world can be a good place.
> 
> It costs nothing to be kind. Many times throughout every day, we have the choice of getting cross with something or taking a breath and understanding. While for many it is a reflex to feel cross or disappointed when things don't go as we plan, with a little self-training, we are able to look at things with kinder and more understanding eyes. I found when I do this, I can almost feel the anxiousness leave my body, and it is replaced with a calming peace.
> 
> This doesn't always come naturally, as some days are filled with more stress than others. But I am learning to catch myself and stop myself from 'reacting' without thinking things through a bit. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So even though I didn't accomplish much designing yesterday, I don't feel at all that the day was 'wasted.' If anything, it rejuvenated me and lifted my soul and spirit. Today it is dull and raining. It is supposed to be like that all weekend. But I don't even mind because I have had a taste of what is to come and I know that eventually I will get to the beach and have my day in the sun. Until then, I will enjoy what is sent my way.
> 
> When I finally sat down at my computer at the end of the day, I was greeted with some lovely new pictures of my grand daughter, Willow. How she is growing!
> 
> She is almost seven months old, and changing so much. While I miss being with her and Phil and Briana, I feel very happy that I am able to at least share in her life through the computer. Her smiles were the end to a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our lives are only as good as we choose to make them.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> You cannot do a kindness too soon, for you never know how soon it will be too late.
> ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


She is a cutie. They grow up way too fast


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Breath of Spring*
> 
> I had quite a full day yesterday. However, I have no new pictures of my project to show you. For yesterday was one of those 'maintenance' days where I needed to get some everyday things done, take a breath and catch up with life.
> 
> As the weather gets warmer, more and more of those days will come. I think I need them to come. While I like being able to stay here in my home and create, I do miss getting out in the real world and experiencing all that it has to offer.
> 
> Not every day though. I think one thing that I cherish about my life is that I have somewhat control of how much I have to get out of my comfort zone and face the real world.
> 
> I can be a bit of an agoraphobic, it seems. Perhaps that is why I enjoy the winter months so much. By the time winter arrives, I need my rest from the rest of the world - even if it is only for a little while. For when I am here on my computer, I am the one that determines what I see and read and I think I like having that luxury. I think it keeps me happy and productive.
> 
> Yesterday however was one of those beautiful days we probably think of when we hear the term 'spring'. While it was still a bit chilly out, the sun was shining brightly and after such a long winter with so many days of snow and grey skies, it was positively uplifting.
> 
> I had intended to finish up my little bunnies, but instead I took the opportunity to take my car out for a drive to Yarmouth to pick up and install the new tires that I ordered a couple of weeks ago. I know that probably doesn't sound like much fun to many of you, but after parking the car for the past several months and being at the mercy of other drivers (no matter how kind and willing they were) it felt good to be independent once again and have the day to do as I please.
> 
> Keith decided to stay home, as he had some other things to do here so I was truly on my own and I took advantage of every minute of it and had a splendid day.
> 
> I didn't get on the road until after noon, as we still made our morning trip to the gym. Keith had thoughts of getting his Miata out of storage, but when we stopped to see if it were possible, no one was there. They are due to release the cars this upcoming week, and he was in hopes of getting it early. I know he was disappointed as well, as he is probably feeling the same way as I do.
> 
> My first stop was at the post office where I received a package from my wonderful friend Charlotte in Tennessee. She is a very talented painter that I met through my online painting group and one day we were talking about things and she mentioned coconut M&M's. I had never heard of such a thing, as being here in Canada we sometimes have different products and such and I expressed how wonderful they must be. Well wouldn't it be just like that Charlotte to MAIL me TWO bags of them? I couldn't believe that she spent the time and energy (and money) to send something like that and it honestly made me smile the rest of the day.
> 
> Acts of kindness are so powerful, I think. I don't always think that people understand how much a kind word, smile or even a small gesture can lift a person up. I sometimes feel that we are so busy with our lives, we forget to take time to do simple things such as these - or at least not as often as we would like. Thoughtfulness costs nothing and goes very far to make someone's day better.
> 
> I had several random conversations with different strangers throughout my day. Many of them made me smile. I suppose I am just that kind of person that finds it easy to strike up a conversation with in line at a market or just about anywhere. My daughter used to tease me about it when we would go out together. "You could talk to anyone" she used to say to me.
> 
> "Wait until I am old!" I would reply.
> 
> One funny conversation was in the lot of the grocery store. An older couple came up to me as I was getting out of my car and began admiring it and asking questions about it. (What year it was, how nice it was, etc.) Naturally, I was proud of it, as it had its new wheels on and I had just washed it and while it was beginning to show its ten years a tad here and there, the interior is close to perfect and overall it is pretty nice looking. They then offered to purchase it from me, as the wife said she wanted a car like that all of her life. I had never had anything like that happen before, and I gracefully declined. It made me feel good though, and proud of myself for taking care of my things and keeping them nice.
> 
> I drove both there and back along the beach for the most part. I found myself longing for the days when I could bring my "work" to the beach, so I could work under the warm sun and the sound of the waves lapping on the shore.
> 
> Soon . . . soon . . .
> 
> There were too many incidents to relay to you here without becoming boring. I find though that I appreciate every single one of them, and they reinforce my belief that this world can be a good place.
> 
> It costs nothing to be kind. Many times throughout every day, we have the choice of getting cross with something or taking a breath and understanding. While for many it is a reflex to feel cross or disappointed when things don't go as we plan, with a little self-training, we are able to look at things with kinder and more understanding eyes. I found when I do this, I can almost feel the anxiousness leave my body, and it is replaced with a calming peace.
> 
> This doesn't always come naturally, as some days are filled with more stress than others. But I am learning to catch myself and stop myself from 'reacting' without thinking things through a bit. And that is a good thing.
> 
> So even though I didn't accomplish much designing yesterday, I don't feel at all that the day was 'wasted.' If anything, it rejuvenated me and lifted my soul and spirit. Today it is dull and raining. It is supposed to be like that all weekend. But I don't even mind because I have had a taste of what is to come and I know that eventually I will get to the beach and have my day in the sun. Until then, I will enjoy what is sent my way.
> 
> When I finally sat down at my computer at the end of the day, I was greeted with some lovely new pictures of my grand daughter, Willow. How she is growing!
> 
> She is almost seven months old, and changing so much. While I miss being with her and Phil and Briana, I feel very happy that I am able to at least share in her life through the computer. Her smiles were the end to a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our lives are only as good as we choose to make them.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> You cannot do a kindness too soon, for you never know how soon it will be too late.
> ― Ralph Waldo Emerson


Thank you, Roger - She is certainly a darling! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Weekend *

The weekend seemed to go by in a whirlwind. Finally it appears that we are getting above freezing temperatures and that the warmer weather may be here to stay. While it rained all day on Saturday, it was beautiful and bright and sunny and it looks as if today may be the same. I am so ready for it.

I was incredibly busy over the weekend. Not only did I have several orders for wood kits, but I also had some large printed orders that needed to be prepared and filled. Our business is definitely growing.

I never mind being busy that way though because it seems to add to the excitement of everything. I am so thrilled that people are enjoying what Keith and I do and it warms my heart to see and hear how much everyone likes our kits and designs. It makes all the hard work worth it.

Keith worked hard all week as well. He spent pretty much the entire week refining all the photographs on our site and making them look more consistent and watermarking them.

Since I started up my site over ten years ago, you can imagine that the photographs from my early projects were done quite differently than how I do them today. I had only used a personal computer for a couple of years, and my very earliest photos were taken with a camera that uses film. That meant shooting the picture, heading to the store and usually being disappointed and having to re-shoot with different settings. It was all very tedious.

But life is a learning experience and after many years of trial and error and the development of technology, I can see just how far I have come. It was time to upgrade the old photos as much as possible and bring them up to a consistent level as much as possible.

With over 1000 photos on our site, that was no small task. Many of the pictures were not 'optimal' to say things kindly. Most of the projects - especially the older ones - we don't even have anymore, as we don't tend to keep many of the prototypes that we have. But Keith was very determined to accomplish this and I think he did a wonderful job of making our site look really nice. As I look at things now, I am very proud of the presentation that we make and I think that is part of the reason for our growth.

But alas - I didn't get much additional work done on the bunnies I showed the other day. Try as I may, I simply can't do two things at once and I needed to get these orders cut, packaged and ready to be sent out today. By the time I finished, it was nearly 10pm and I was just plain tired. It was a good type of tired though - the tired you get from really accomplishing a great deal.

Life is good.

With that said, I will close for today. I just wanted to stop in quickly and say hello to you all. Today is going to be another busy day, as I have some personal things to do, so I don't know how much I will progress on the new project until tomorrow. But that is OK. It is good to be busy and live my life to the fullest. I couldn't ask for anything more.

I hope you all had a good weekend. And I hope that everyone is also experiencing some warmer and more pleasant weather. The warmth and sunshine really does a lot to lift one's spirits. At least mine.

I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!

Today's Featured Products









 
SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray










SLDK132 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses designed by Keith Fenton


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend *
> 
> The weekend seemed to go by in a whirlwind. Finally it appears that we are getting above freezing temperatures and that the warmer weather may be here to stay. While it rained all day on Saturday, it was beautiful and bright and sunny and it looks as if today may be the same. I am so ready for it.
> 
> I was incredibly busy over the weekend. Not only did I have several orders for wood kits, but I also had some large printed orders that needed to be prepared and filled. Our business is definitely growing.
> 
> I never mind being busy that way though because it seems to add to the excitement of everything. I am so thrilled that people are enjoying what Keith and I do and it warms my heart to see and hear how much everyone likes our kits and designs. It makes all the hard work worth it.
> 
> Keith worked hard all week as well. He spent pretty much the entire week refining all the photographs on our site and making them look more consistent and watermarking them.
> 
> Since I started up my site over ten years ago, you can imagine that the photographs from my early projects were done quite differently than how I do them today. I had only used a personal computer for a couple of years, and my very earliest photos were taken with a camera that uses film. That meant shooting the picture, heading to the store and usually being disappointed and having to re-shoot with different settings. It was all very tedious.
> 
> But life is a learning experience and after many years of trial and error and the development of technology, I can see just how far I have come. It was time to upgrade the old photos as much as possible and bring them up to a consistent level as much as possible.
> 
> With over 1000 photos on our site, that was no small task. Many of the pictures were not 'optimal' to say things kindly. Most of the projects - especially the older ones - we don't even have anymore, as we don't tend to keep many of the prototypes that we have. But Keith was very determined to accomplish this and I think he did a wonderful job of making our site look really nice. As I look at things now, I am very proud of the presentation that we make and I think that is part of the reason for our growth.
> 
> But alas - I didn't get much additional work done on the bunnies I showed the other day. Try as I may, I simply can't do two things at once and I needed to get these orders cut, packaged and ready to be sent out today. By the time I finished, it was nearly 10pm and I was just plain tired. It was a good type of tired though - the tired you get from really accomplishing a great deal.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I just wanted to stop in quickly and say hello to you all. Today is going to be another busy day, as I have some personal things to do, so I don't know how much I will progress on the new project until tomorrow. But that is OK. It is good to be busy and live my life to the fullest. I couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. And I hope that everyone is also experiencing some warmer and more pleasant weather. The warmth and sunshine really does a lot to lift one's spirits. At least mine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!
> 
> Today's Featured Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK132 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses designed by Keith Fenton


Good morning Sheila! One of those crosses may end up as a birthday present to a family member. Love them! The bunny candle tray looks great. Spring is here! Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend *
> 
> The weekend seemed to go by in a whirlwind. Finally it appears that we are getting above freezing temperatures and that the warmer weather may be here to stay. While it rained all day on Saturday, it was beautiful and bright and sunny and it looks as if today may be the same. I am so ready for it.
> 
> I was incredibly busy over the weekend. Not only did I have several orders for wood kits, but I also had some large printed orders that needed to be prepared and filled. Our business is definitely growing.
> 
> I never mind being busy that way though because it seems to add to the excitement of everything. I am so thrilled that people are enjoying what Keith and I do and it warms my heart to see and hear how much everyone likes our kits and designs. It makes all the hard work worth it.
> 
> Keith worked hard all week as well. He spent pretty much the entire week refining all the photographs on our site and making them look more consistent and watermarking them.
> 
> Since I started up my site over ten years ago, you can imagine that the photographs from my early projects were done quite differently than how I do them today. I had only used a personal computer for a couple of years, and my very earliest photos were taken with a camera that uses film. That meant shooting the picture, heading to the store and usually being disappointed and having to re-shoot with different settings. It was all very tedious.
> 
> But life is a learning experience and after many years of trial and error and the development of technology, I can see just how far I have come. It was time to upgrade the old photos as much as possible and bring them up to a consistent level as much as possible.
> 
> With over 1000 photos on our site, that was no small task. Many of the pictures were not 'optimal' to say things kindly. Most of the projects - especially the older ones - we don't even have anymore, as we don't tend to keep many of the prototypes that we have. But Keith was very determined to accomplish this and I think he did a wonderful job of making our site look really nice. As I look at things now, I am very proud of the presentation that we make and I think that is part of the reason for our growth.
> 
> But alas - I didn't get much additional work done on the bunnies I showed the other day. Try as I may, I simply can't do two things at once and I needed to get these orders cut, packaged and ready to be sent out today. By the time I finished, it was nearly 10pm and I was just plain tired. It was a good type of tired though - the tired you get from really accomplishing a great deal.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I just wanted to stop in quickly and say hello to you all. Today is going to be another busy day, as I have some personal things to do, so I don't know how much I will progress on the new project until tomorrow. But that is OK. It is good to be busy and live my life to the fullest. I couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. And I hope that everyone is also experiencing some warmer and more pleasant weather. The warmth and sunshine really does a lot to lift one's spirits. At least mine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday!
> 
> Today's Featured Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD343 Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK132 - 8 Celtic and Gothic Crosses designed by Keith Fenton


Thank you Anna! I am glad you like it. I am so happy to hear you are back in the shop again! Spring has definitely arrived! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Creative Mix*

It's funny how I have gotten into the habit of writing here every day. As I am approaching my fourth anniversary of starting my blog, I think of all the time and energy that I put into posting each morning here and it boggles my mind. If someone were to approach me four years ago and tell me that this was my 'assignment', I don't think that I could have pulled it off.

But looking back, I realize just how important posting here has been to me on so many levels. Through my blog here, I have made so many incredible friends and have learned so much and gained so much inspiration from you all that I can't even begin to calculate its worth. It is (as they say) "priceless."

I love being able to share my every day inspirations with you. Like all designers and artists, there are days when I feel rather 'blah'. Nothing works like it should and we find ourselves in somewhat of a fog, trying to finish or advance on an idea. I do believe that sometimes during those times I had considered throwing in the towel and (egads!) quitting the project altogether. But since I had talked about what I was doing here in public and promised this or that, I didn't want to let you all down and as a result of it, I didn't let myself down either and somehow muddled through and finished.

Everything didn't always work out for the best, but even the mishaps and failures seemed less important and intense when I shared them here with everyone. There were times when I was even able to laugh at my mistakes, and it gave me the courage to try again. Support from others can do that to you.

It is sometimes difficult to keep myself focused on one type of creating. While my blog began here on Lumberjocks.com, I began copying it to other venues such as Pinterest, G+, Twitter, Facebook and my own site. I find it interesting to see which project appeal to each individual audience. Some get very little responses from one place and much response from another. This seems to fluctuate on a daily basis. I used to worry about not appealing to everyone by sticking to one type of project or another, but that doesn't really bother me anymore because I always feel that people have the choice whether to read or not and so many of my followers are like myself - they have many different creative interests and work with many different kinds of media. And more than once I have coaxed people to at least TRY other forms of creativity, and that is enough for me. My friend Diana is an incredible woodworker who at one time swore she would NEVER paint. Yet now I see her showing her latest paintings (which are, by the way - beautiful!) and I smile to myself and think "I *knew* she had it in her."

We all do.

I will never buy into the "I can't" theory. I do, however respect the "I don't want to" attitude, as I realize that everyone is not motivated to try every type of media. It has to come from a desire within to truly be successful, I feel.

So with that said, I will carry on and keep fluttering through the many types of creativity that inspire me and intrigue me and perhaps I will light a small spark in each of you along the way which will motivate you to create more. I only hope that you gain as much enjoyment out of it as I do.

One difficult thing that I found is that when I am making something special for someone as a gift, I often am not able to share it here in my blog. Most of those who know me also read my posts here from time to time (or at least look at the pictures!) and on the occasion that I wish to surprise them with a hand-made gift, I have to keep it hush here for the time being and talk about other things. This is sometimes easier said than done, as my day is pretty much filled up with creating things and when those things are 'secret', I sometimes find myself struggling to find something else to talk about and not look like I am getting lazy.

I am usually pretty good about filling in with other subjects regarding creativity, but sometimes I run low on actual content from my own work and that is when I pull on other sources to fill in. But it isn't without thinking that I am looking somewhat lax to you all or running out of ideas. Nothing could be further from reality.

Yesterday was Keith's moms' birthday and over the past several weeks I have been working on a project for her. I know she reads my posts here from time to time, so I didn't want to mention or show any pictures so I could surprise her with it, which I did. I think she liked it, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. It was one example of how you could use multiple media forms to make something that is rather nice.

Keith's mom is one of the reasons that I have once again enjoyed doing needlework. She does amazing counted cross stitch pictures that are the pretties that I have ever seen. Many times when we visit, she is working on a new masterpiece and I am just in awe of her work.

Like most "moms", it is sometimes difficult to come up with something as a gift. She is happy and comfortable and does not need anything in particular. But I thought that perhaps she would like a small box to hold her needles. A pincushion if you will.

I saw a design in my cyber travels from an online embroidery magazine and I thought it would be perfect for the top of a pincushion box. She also loved yellow which made the design even more appropriate. So I came up with the following:

It is a small (5" diameter) Layered box. The box itself is maple, with a walnut accent layer and the top is the embroidered piece.










The underside of the lid is finished with thin maple veneer and a walnut lid liner. The finish on the box is several coats of clear lacquer.










The design is embroidered on linen, using silk ribbon and threads and the stumpwork techniques that I have been practicing on my other sampler:










The bee has glass eyes and translucent wings which are embroidered on a wire and made of organza.










It was all a great deal of fun to make, and while it was somewhat challenging to assemble it properly, I managed to do so without soiling the beautiful linen design at all. (I was proud of this!) The padded insert inside the box is removable so if she wants to use it for other things, she can take it out.

All in all I am happy with the results. I think it is a fun way to combine different creative venues into a single project. I hope that this post gets you thinking and that you realize that the sky is your limit regarding creativity. There are no fast and set rules and allowing yourself to try new things will certainly do a great deal to light your creative fires.

I hope you keep this in mind when worrying about trying something new.

Today is rainy and windy here in Nova Scotia. It is what I would call a 'typical' spring day. After the extraordinary winter we had, I am happy that it finally appears that spring has arrived.

I wish you all a happy Tuesday!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Creative Mix*
> 
> It's funny how I have gotten into the habit of writing here every day. As I am approaching my fourth anniversary of starting my blog, I think of all the time and energy that I put into posting each morning here and it boggles my mind. If someone were to approach me four years ago and tell me that this was my 'assignment', I don't think that I could have pulled it off.
> 
> But looking back, I realize just how important posting here has been to me on so many levels. Through my blog here, I have made so many incredible friends and have learned so much and gained so much inspiration from you all that I can't even begin to calculate its worth. It is (as they say) "priceless."
> 
> I love being able to share my every day inspirations with you. Like all designers and artists, there are days when I feel rather 'blah'. Nothing works like it should and we find ourselves in somewhat of a fog, trying to finish or advance on an idea. I do believe that sometimes during those times I had considered throwing in the towel and (egads!) quitting the project altogether. But since I had talked about what I was doing here in public and promised this or that, I didn't want to let you all down and as a result of it, I didn't let myself down either and somehow muddled through and finished.
> 
> Everything didn't always work out for the best, but even the mishaps and failures seemed less important and intense when I shared them here with everyone. There were times when I was even able to laugh at my mistakes, and it gave me the courage to try again. Support from others can do that to you.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep myself focused on one type of creating. While my blog began here on Lumberjocks.com, I began copying it to other venues such as Pinterest, G+, Twitter, Facebook and my own site. I find it interesting to see which project appeal to each individual audience. Some get very little responses from one place and much response from another. This seems to fluctuate on a daily basis. I used to worry about not appealing to everyone by sticking to one type of project or another, but that doesn't really bother me anymore because I always feel that people have the choice whether to read or not and so many of my followers are like myself - they have many different creative interests and work with many different kinds of media. And more than once I have coaxed people to at least TRY other forms of creativity, and that is enough for me. My friend Diana is an incredible woodworker who at one time swore she would NEVER paint. Yet now I see her showing her latest paintings (which are, by the way - beautiful!) and I smile to myself and think "I *knew* she had it in her."
> 
> We all do.
> 
> I will never buy into the "I can't" theory. I do, however respect the "I don't want to" attitude, as I realize that everyone is not motivated to try every type of media. It has to come from a desire within to truly be successful, I feel.
> 
> So with that said, I will carry on and keep fluttering through the many types of creativity that inspire me and intrigue me and perhaps I will light a small spark in each of you along the way which will motivate you to create more. I only hope that you gain as much enjoyment out of it as I do.
> 
> One difficult thing that I found is that when I am making something special for someone as a gift, I often am not able to share it here in my blog. Most of those who know me also read my posts here from time to time (or at least look at the pictures!) and on the occasion that I wish to surprise them with a hand-made gift, I have to keep it hush here for the time being and talk about other things. This is sometimes easier said than done, as my day is pretty much filled up with creating things and when those things are 'secret', I sometimes find myself struggling to find something else to talk about and not look like I am getting lazy.
> 
> I am usually pretty good about filling in with other subjects regarding creativity, but sometimes I run low on actual content from my own work and that is when I pull on other sources to fill in. But it isn't without thinking that I am looking somewhat lax to you all or running out of ideas. Nothing could be further from reality.
> 
> Yesterday was Keith's moms' birthday and over the past several weeks I have been working on a project for her. I know she reads my posts here from time to time, so I didn't want to mention or show any pictures so I could surprise her with it, which I did. I think she liked it, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. It was one example of how you could use multiple media forms to make something that is rather nice.
> 
> Keith's mom is one of the reasons that I have once again enjoyed doing needlework. She does amazing counted cross stitch pictures that are the pretties that I have ever seen. Many times when we visit, she is working on a new masterpiece and I am just in awe of her work.
> 
> Like most "moms", it is sometimes difficult to come up with something as a gift. She is happy and comfortable and does not need anything in particular. But I thought that perhaps she would like a small box to hold her needles. A pincushion if you will.
> 
> I saw a design in my cyber travels from an online embroidery magazine and I thought it would be perfect for the top of a pincushion box. She also loved yellow which made the design even more appropriate. So I came up with the following:
> 
> It is a small (5" diameter) Layered box. The box itself is maple, with a walnut accent layer and the top is the embroidered piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside of the lid is finished with thin maple veneer and a walnut lid liner. The finish on the box is several coats of clear lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design is embroidered on linen, using silk ribbon and threads and the stumpwork techniques that I have been practicing on my other sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bee has glass eyes and translucent wings which are embroidered on a wire and made of organza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all a great deal of fun to make, and while it was somewhat challenging to assemble it properly, I managed to do so without soiling the beautiful linen design at all. (I was proud of this!) The padded insert inside the box is removable so if she wants to use it for other things, she can take it out.
> 
> All in all I am happy with the results. I think it is a fun way to combine different creative venues into a single project. I hope that this post gets you thinking and that you realize that the sky is your limit regarding creativity. There are no fast and set rules and allowing yourself to try new things will certainly do a great deal to light your creative fires.
> 
> I hope you keep this in mind when worrying about trying something new.
> 
> Today is rainy and windy here in Nova Scotia. It is what I would call a 'typical' spring day. After the extraordinary winter we had, I am happy that it finally appears that spring has arrived.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Tuesday!


Good evening Sheila,
The more I read yours, the more I realize the other works of my love ones… something that is worth to share. Here are some of the works made by Agnes my beloved wife. She loves nature crafts. All our hangings are artwork made of mats and stitch work. I already enhanced them by varnishing to prevent further deterioration. Here are some of the cross stitches she had.


























I like to give them names…
The best I like is this….









She took some of my woodshavings and made it for my 50th birthday… what a team..
Have a nice day!


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *A Creative Mix*
> 
> It's funny how I have gotten into the habit of writing here every day. As I am approaching my fourth anniversary of starting my blog, I think of all the time and energy that I put into posting each morning here and it boggles my mind. If someone were to approach me four years ago and tell me that this was my 'assignment', I don't think that I could have pulled it off.
> 
> But looking back, I realize just how important posting here has been to me on so many levels. Through my blog here, I have made so many incredible friends and have learned so much and gained so much inspiration from you all that I can't even begin to calculate its worth. It is (as they say) "priceless."
> 
> I love being able to share my every day inspirations with you. Like all designers and artists, there are days when I feel rather 'blah'. Nothing works like it should and we find ourselves in somewhat of a fog, trying to finish or advance on an idea. I do believe that sometimes during those times I had considered throwing in the towel and (egads!) quitting the project altogether. But since I had talked about what I was doing here in public and promised this or that, I didn't want to let you all down and as a result of it, I didn't let myself down either and somehow muddled through and finished.
> 
> Everything didn't always work out for the best, but even the mishaps and failures seemed less important and intense when I shared them here with everyone. There were times when I was even able to laugh at my mistakes, and it gave me the courage to try again. Support from others can do that to you.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep myself focused on one type of creating. While my blog began here on Lumberjocks.com, I began copying it to other venues such as Pinterest, G+, Twitter, Facebook and my own site. I find it interesting to see which project appeal to each individual audience. Some get very little responses from one place and much response from another. This seems to fluctuate on a daily basis. I used to worry about not appealing to everyone by sticking to one type of project or another, but that doesn't really bother me anymore because I always feel that people have the choice whether to read or not and so many of my followers are like myself - they have many different creative interests and work with many different kinds of media. And more than once I have coaxed people to at least TRY other forms of creativity, and that is enough for me. My friend Diana is an incredible woodworker who at one time swore she would NEVER paint. Yet now I see her showing her latest paintings (which are, by the way - beautiful!) and I smile to myself and think "I *knew* she had it in her."
> 
> We all do.
> 
> I will never buy into the "I can't" theory. I do, however respect the "I don't want to" attitude, as I realize that everyone is not motivated to try every type of media. It has to come from a desire within to truly be successful, I feel.
> 
> So with that said, I will carry on and keep fluttering through the many types of creativity that inspire me and intrigue me and perhaps I will light a small spark in each of you along the way which will motivate you to create more. I only hope that you gain as much enjoyment out of it as I do.
> 
> One difficult thing that I found is that when I am making something special for someone as a gift, I often am not able to share it here in my blog. Most of those who know me also read my posts here from time to time (or at least look at the pictures!) and on the occasion that I wish to surprise them with a hand-made gift, I have to keep it hush here for the time being and talk about other things. This is sometimes easier said than done, as my day is pretty much filled up with creating things and when those things are 'secret', I sometimes find myself struggling to find something else to talk about and not look like I am getting lazy.
> 
> I am usually pretty good about filling in with other subjects regarding creativity, but sometimes I run low on actual content from my own work and that is when I pull on other sources to fill in. But it isn't without thinking that I am looking somewhat lax to you all or running out of ideas. Nothing could be further from reality.
> 
> Yesterday was Keith's moms' birthday and over the past several weeks I have been working on a project for her. I know she reads my posts here from time to time, so I didn't want to mention or show any pictures so I could surprise her with it, which I did. I think she liked it, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. It was one example of how you could use multiple media forms to make something that is rather nice.
> 
> Keith's mom is one of the reasons that I have once again enjoyed doing needlework. She does amazing counted cross stitch pictures that are the pretties that I have ever seen. Many times when we visit, she is working on a new masterpiece and I am just in awe of her work.
> 
> Like most "moms", it is sometimes difficult to come up with something as a gift. She is happy and comfortable and does not need anything in particular. But I thought that perhaps she would like a small box to hold her needles. A pincushion if you will.
> 
> I saw a design in my cyber travels from an online embroidery magazine and I thought it would be perfect for the top of a pincushion box. She also loved yellow which made the design even more appropriate. So I came up with the following:
> 
> It is a small (5" diameter) Layered box. The box itself is maple, with a walnut accent layer and the top is the embroidered piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside of the lid is finished with thin maple veneer and a walnut lid liner. The finish on the box is several coats of clear lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design is embroidered on linen, using silk ribbon and threads and the stumpwork techniques that I have been practicing on my other sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bee has glass eyes and translucent wings which are embroidered on a wire and made of organza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all a great deal of fun to make, and while it was somewhat challenging to assemble it properly, I managed to do so without soiling the beautiful linen design at all. (I was proud of this!) The padded insert inside the box is removable so if she wants to use it for other things, she can take it out.
> 
> All in all I am happy with the results. I think it is a fun way to combine different creative venues into a single project. I hope that this post gets you thinking and that you realize that the sky is your limit regarding creativity. There are no fast and set rules and allowing yourself to try new things will certainly do a great deal to light your creative fires.
> 
> I hope you keep this in mind when worrying about trying something new.
> 
> Today is rainy and windy here in Nova Scotia. It is what I would call a 'typical' spring day. After the extraordinary winter we had, I am happy that it finally appears that spring has arrived.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Tuesday!


You … lazy?! Never Sheila!!

I just want you to know that I do read your blogs each time you've posted … although I seldom have time to respond.

Your blogs are interesting … sometimes thought provoking … and definitely full of your eclectic nature! Your wide range of artistic (and writing) skills will definitely encourage all those who 'tap in' to at least read up if not try something new.

Creativity is the spice of life! Keep on enjoying everything you do Sheila … and continue to share it too!!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Creative Mix*
> 
> It's funny how I have gotten into the habit of writing here every day. As I am approaching my fourth anniversary of starting my blog, I think of all the time and energy that I put into posting each morning here and it boggles my mind. If someone were to approach me four years ago and tell me that this was my 'assignment', I don't think that I could have pulled it off.
> 
> But looking back, I realize just how important posting here has been to me on so many levels. Through my blog here, I have made so many incredible friends and have learned so much and gained so much inspiration from you all that I can't even begin to calculate its worth. It is (as they say) "priceless."
> 
> I love being able to share my every day inspirations with you. Like all designers and artists, there are days when I feel rather 'blah'. Nothing works like it should and we find ourselves in somewhat of a fog, trying to finish or advance on an idea. I do believe that sometimes during those times I had considered throwing in the towel and (egads!) quitting the project altogether. But since I had talked about what I was doing here in public and promised this or that, I didn't want to let you all down and as a result of it, I didn't let myself down either and somehow muddled through and finished.
> 
> Everything didn't always work out for the best, but even the mishaps and failures seemed less important and intense when I shared them here with everyone. There were times when I was even able to laugh at my mistakes, and it gave me the courage to try again. Support from others can do that to you.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep myself focused on one type of creating. While my blog began here on Lumberjocks.com, I began copying it to other venues such as Pinterest, G+, Twitter, Facebook and my own site. I find it interesting to see which project appeal to each individual audience. Some get very little responses from one place and much response from another. This seems to fluctuate on a daily basis. I used to worry about not appealing to everyone by sticking to one type of project or another, but that doesn't really bother me anymore because I always feel that people have the choice whether to read or not and so many of my followers are like myself - they have many different creative interests and work with many different kinds of media. And more than once I have coaxed people to at least TRY other forms of creativity, and that is enough for me. My friend Diana is an incredible woodworker who at one time swore she would NEVER paint. Yet now I see her showing her latest paintings (which are, by the way - beautiful!) and I smile to myself and think "I *knew* she had it in her."
> 
> We all do.
> 
> I will never buy into the "I can't" theory. I do, however respect the "I don't want to" attitude, as I realize that everyone is not motivated to try every type of media. It has to come from a desire within to truly be successful, I feel.
> 
> So with that said, I will carry on and keep fluttering through the many types of creativity that inspire me and intrigue me and perhaps I will light a small spark in each of you along the way which will motivate you to create more. I only hope that you gain as much enjoyment out of it as I do.
> 
> One difficult thing that I found is that when I am making something special for someone as a gift, I often am not able to share it here in my blog. Most of those who know me also read my posts here from time to time (or at least look at the pictures!) and on the occasion that I wish to surprise them with a hand-made gift, I have to keep it hush here for the time being and talk about other things. This is sometimes easier said than done, as my day is pretty much filled up with creating things and when those things are 'secret', I sometimes find myself struggling to find something else to talk about and not look like I am getting lazy.
> 
> I am usually pretty good about filling in with other subjects regarding creativity, but sometimes I run low on actual content from my own work and that is when I pull on other sources to fill in. But it isn't without thinking that I am looking somewhat lax to you all or running out of ideas. Nothing could be further from reality.
> 
> Yesterday was Keith's moms' birthday and over the past several weeks I have been working on a project for her. I know she reads my posts here from time to time, so I didn't want to mention or show any pictures so I could surprise her with it, which I did. I think she liked it, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. It was one example of how you could use multiple media forms to make something that is rather nice.
> 
> Keith's mom is one of the reasons that I have once again enjoyed doing needlework. She does amazing counted cross stitch pictures that are the pretties that I have ever seen. Many times when we visit, she is working on a new masterpiece and I am just in awe of her work.
> 
> Like most "moms", it is sometimes difficult to come up with something as a gift. She is happy and comfortable and does not need anything in particular. But I thought that perhaps she would like a small box to hold her needles. A pincushion if you will.
> 
> I saw a design in my cyber travels from an online embroidery magazine and I thought it would be perfect for the top of a pincushion box. She also loved yellow which made the design even more appropriate. So I came up with the following:
> 
> It is a small (5" diameter) Layered box. The box itself is maple, with a walnut accent layer and the top is the embroidered piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside of the lid is finished with thin maple veneer and a walnut lid liner. The finish on the box is several coats of clear lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design is embroidered on linen, using silk ribbon and threads and the stumpwork techniques that I have been practicing on my other sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bee has glass eyes and translucent wings which are embroidered on a wire and made of organza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all a great deal of fun to make, and while it was somewhat challenging to assemble it properly, I managed to do so without soiling the beautiful linen design at all. (I was proud of this!) The padded insert inside the box is removable so if she wants to use it for other things, she can take it out.
> 
> All in all I am happy with the results. I think it is a fun way to combine different creative venues into a single project. I hope that this post gets you thinking and that you realize that the sky is your limit regarding creativity. There are no fast and set rules and allowing yourself to try new things will certainly do a great deal to light your creative fires.
> 
> I hope you keep this in mind when worrying about trying something new.
> 
> Today is rainy and windy here in Nova Scotia. It is what I would call a 'typical' spring day. After the extraordinary winter we had, I am happy that it finally appears that spring has arrived.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Tuesday!


What a beautiful box! A perfect gift for someone who does any kind of needlework. I love the embroidery on the lid. I love the way you show the endless possibilities there are in any artistic endeavour. You keep inspiring!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Creative Mix*
> 
> It's funny how I have gotten into the habit of writing here every day. As I am approaching my fourth anniversary of starting my blog, I think of all the time and energy that I put into posting each morning here and it boggles my mind. If someone were to approach me four years ago and tell me that this was my 'assignment', I don't think that I could have pulled it off.
> 
> But looking back, I realize just how important posting here has been to me on so many levels. Through my blog here, I have made so many incredible friends and have learned so much and gained so much inspiration from you all that I can't even begin to calculate its worth. It is (as they say) "priceless."
> 
> I love being able to share my every day inspirations with you. Like all designers and artists, there are days when I feel rather 'blah'. Nothing works like it should and we find ourselves in somewhat of a fog, trying to finish or advance on an idea. I do believe that sometimes during those times I had considered throwing in the towel and (egads!) quitting the project altogether. But since I had talked about what I was doing here in public and promised this or that, I didn't want to let you all down and as a result of it, I didn't let myself down either and somehow muddled through and finished.
> 
> Everything didn't always work out for the best, but even the mishaps and failures seemed less important and intense when I shared them here with everyone. There were times when I was even able to laugh at my mistakes, and it gave me the courage to try again. Support from others can do that to you.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep myself focused on one type of creating. While my blog began here on Lumberjocks.com, I began copying it to other venues such as Pinterest, G+, Twitter, Facebook and my own site. I find it interesting to see which project appeal to each individual audience. Some get very little responses from one place and much response from another. This seems to fluctuate on a daily basis. I used to worry about not appealing to everyone by sticking to one type of project or another, but that doesn't really bother me anymore because I always feel that people have the choice whether to read or not and so many of my followers are like myself - they have many different creative interests and work with many different kinds of media. And more than once I have coaxed people to at least TRY other forms of creativity, and that is enough for me. My friend Diana is an incredible woodworker who at one time swore she would NEVER paint. Yet now I see her showing her latest paintings (which are, by the way - beautiful!) and I smile to myself and think "I *knew* she had it in her."
> 
> We all do.
> 
> I will never buy into the "I can't" theory. I do, however respect the "I don't want to" attitude, as I realize that everyone is not motivated to try every type of media. It has to come from a desire within to truly be successful, I feel.
> 
> So with that said, I will carry on and keep fluttering through the many types of creativity that inspire me and intrigue me and perhaps I will light a small spark in each of you along the way which will motivate you to create more. I only hope that you gain as much enjoyment out of it as I do.
> 
> One difficult thing that I found is that when I am making something special for someone as a gift, I often am not able to share it here in my blog. Most of those who know me also read my posts here from time to time (or at least look at the pictures!) and on the occasion that I wish to surprise them with a hand-made gift, I have to keep it hush here for the time being and talk about other things. This is sometimes easier said than done, as my day is pretty much filled up with creating things and when those things are 'secret', I sometimes find myself struggling to find something else to talk about and not look like I am getting lazy.
> 
> I am usually pretty good about filling in with other subjects regarding creativity, but sometimes I run low on actual content from my own work and that is when I pull on other sources to fill in. But it isn't without thinking that I am looking somewhat lax to you all or running out of ideas. Nothing could be further from reality.
> 
> Yesterday was Keith's moms' birthday and over the past several weeks I have been working on a project for her. I know she reads my posts here from time to time, so I didn't want to mention or show any pictures so I could surprise her with it, which I did. I think she liked it, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. It was one example of how you could use multiple media forms to make something that is rather nice.
> 
> Keith's mom is one of the reasons that I have once again enjoyed doing needlework. She does amazing counted cross stitch pictures that are the pretties that I have ever seen. Many times when we visit, she is working on a new masterpiece and I am just in awe of her work.
> 
> Like most "moms", it is sometimes difficult to come up with something as a gift. She is happy and comfortable and does not need anything in particular. But I thought that perhaps she would like a small box to hold her needles. A pincushion if you will.
> 
> I saw a design in my cyber travels from an online embroidery magazine and I thought it would be perfect for the top of a pincushion box. She also loved yellow which made the design even more appropriate. So I came up with the following:
> 
> It is a small (5" diameter) Layered box. The box itself is maple, with a walnut accent layer and the top is the embroidered piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside of the lid is finished with thin maple veneer and a walnut lid liner. The finish on the box is several coats of clear lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design is embroidered on linen, using silk ribbon and threads and the stumpwork techniques that I have been practicing on my other sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bee has glass eyes and translucent wings which are embroidered on a wire and made of organza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all a great deal of fun to make, and while it was somewhat challenging to assemble it properly, I managed to do so without soiling the beautiful linen design at all. (I was proud of this!) The padded insert inside the box is removable so if she wants to use it for other things, she can take it out.
> 
> All in all I am happy with the results. I think it is a fun way to combine different creative venues into a single project. I hope that this post gets you thinking and that you realize that the sky is your limit regarding creativity. There are no fast and set rules and allowing yourself to try new things will certainly do a great deal to light your creative fires.
> 
> I hope you keep this in mind when worrying about trying something new.
> 
> Today is rainy and windy here in Nova Scotia. It is what I would call a 'typical' spring day. After the extraordinary winter we had, I am happy that it finally appears that spring has arrived.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Tuesday!


Thank you all so much! I am sorry to be so late in replying, but I tried to stay as focused as I could yesterday in order to finish what I had to finish. 

Bert - Your wife's needlework is stunning. I am always amazed at those who do counted cross stitch because of the great deal of concentration and skill that is involved. They are certainly works of art! And the piece she made for your birthday is both touching and beautiful - no wonder it is your favorite! What a loving tribute to you! It is priceless!

Elane - Thank you so much. I hate missing some days but sometimes when I am in between work or at a point where things aren't ready to show, I feel as if you all must think I am slacking!  Lately some projects seem to take longer than others. Not because they are so difficult, but some things just take time. The little box took about a week of my time which I had to weave into my normal work and not mention. But to me, it was worth it and it was very relaxing to do. It is just the way it is. Things are not always instant in our world and sometimes I think we forget that.

Anna - as always I appreciate your comments. You are so supportive and when I see how much you enjoy and embrace new ways to do things, it makes me feel that my time is well-spent. I think we feed off of each other as creative people and the results is good for everyone.

I always appreciate your friendship and comments.  Thank you so much.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Choices*

Well, I am finally in the home stretch of making my decoupage bunny ornaments. It isn't that they were difficult or complicated to make, but there has been so many things that have come up in between that needed my attention that they have been sitting on the sidelines, patiently waiting for me to finish them.

I love this project because it combines three of my favorite forms of creating - woodworking, painting and needlework.

They are cut from 1/8" Baltic birch plywood on the scroll saw, then painting and decoupaged using the beautiful digital paper that I printed myself from Haj Design Papers on Etsy. Then, since I didn't find any flowers that I particularly liked here in my area, I decided to use the beautiful silk and organza ribbon and glass beads that I purchased from Di van Niekerk and make my own.

I am absolutely thrilled with the results.










I still have the final task of adding the hangers to these little creatures, but so far I am very happy with them.

While this project may seem simple, I feel that I learned a great deal from creating it. It was the first time I explored the possibility of not only printing my own digital papers, but also cutting them on the saw and using the DecoArt Decoupage Medium.

While I realize that not every person will be interested in all of these steps to create this project, I like to give several choices or options - not only so that my designs appeal to a larger audience, but also with the hopes of encouraging my creative followers to grow and learn something new. I think I will be a teacher until my end.

The best part about projects like these is that people have the choice of which steps they wish to take and if they don't like one part of things or another, they can always leave them out.

For example - they may not want to make the floral embellishments by hand. That is fine. They may just want to put a little bow on the neck, or perhaps even nothing at all.

Instead of using the paper and Decoupage, they may want to paint their own floral motif, or perhaps just put a wash of color to allow the wood grain to be the focus and have a little lacy bow instead. Or even spray paint the pieces solidly. The choice is up to the end user and that is the part that makes the design both FUN and PERSONAL. Having choices makes them that way. And I believe that is a good thing.

I have more to show you on these bunnies, but I will do so tomorrow when their hangers are all attached. Then they will be completely "finished."

I did want to mention another thing regarding choices . . .

Yesterday I was notified that another woodworking forum was 'born.' The name of the site is *** and it was started up by Martin Sojka and Michal Bulla. Martin was the founder of Lumberjocks.com, which is where I began writing my blog almost four years ago. I still visit Lumberjocks every day to create my post and then it is copied to several other venues.

I love the Lumberjocks site, as I have made wonderful friendships and received excellent guidance and advice from the many talented woodworkers who are members. as I said, many of them have become close cyber friends and even though we are scattered all over the world, we 'visit' every day and enjoy our creative journey together.

I was happy to see that Martin and Michal were beginning another forum - not because there was anything wrong with Lumberjocks, but because being familiar with the quality of the site that Martin had created when he created Lumberjocks, I knew that the new site would be equally informative, innovative and fun. I was eager to be among the first to join and support someone who had made such a positive difference in my own life, as if he had not created the Lumberjocks site, I would not have began blogging and I am certain things would not be the same for me.

I am also happy that the new site is here because I believe that it will only help the woodworking and creative industry grow. The way I look at it, the more people we reach, the more become interested. Common sense tells us that two places have a further reach than one, and with seeing that many of the highly respected members from Lumberjocks are already joining the Woodworking Web site, it is already insuring that the site will be able to provide an excellent forum where people can exchange information, display projects and learn. And that will only be helpful to the industry as a whole.

I still plan to begin my blog here every morning, but I also plan to add the new site as a place where I will post it. I find that the more places that are aware of it, the more new people I bring into the several different forms of creating that I do, and that as I said is good for everyone.

I feel very fortunate to be living at a time when we are able to learn so many different skills from our own home computers. Whether one likes small, intimate forums or larger, global forums, it is nice to have a choice as to not only which subject we want to learn about, but also the size of the place in which we learn.

Of the many things that I have learned over the years that I have been teaching and designing, it is that each person is an individual and is looking for something different. It is rare that two people are ever in full, across-the-board agreement about anything. But that is OK. I have learned not only to respect our differences, but also to embrace them as one of the huge benefits of living in a free society. Just because I think a certain way or like a certain thing, doesn't mean that everyone has to think the same or agree with me. How boring and bleak the world would be if that were the case!

Diversification is exciting! The more we diversify, the more we learn and grow. And having more choices is a wonderful way to sample different things and live our life to the fullest. And to me, that makes life FUN!










I hope you check out the new site! You may find you like it! 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Choices*
> 
> Well, I am finally in the home stretch of making my decoupage bunny ornaments. It isn't that they were difficult or complicated to make, but there has been so many things that have come up in between that needed my attention that they have been sitting on the sidelines, patiently waiting for me to finish them.
> 
> I love this project because it combines three of my favorite forms of creating - woodworking, painting and needlework.
> 
> They are cut from 1/8" Baltic birch plywood on the scroll saw, then painting and decoupaged using the beautiful digital paper that I printed myself from Haj Design Papers on Etsy. Then, since I didn't find any flowers that I particularly liked here in my area, I decided to use the beautiful silk and organza ribbon and glass beads that I purchased from Di van Niekerk and make my own.
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the final task of adding the hangers to these little creatures, but so far I am very happy with them.
> 
> While this project may seem simple, I feel that I learned a great deal from creating it. It was the first time I explored the possibility of not only printing my own digital papers, but also cutting them on the saw and using the DecoArt Decoupage Medium.
> 
> While I realize that not every person will be interested in all of these steps to create this project, I like to give several choices or options - not only so that my designs appeal to a larger audience, but also with the hopes of encouraging my creative followers to grow and learn something new. I think I will be a teacher until my end.
> 
> The best part about projects like these is that people have the choice of which steps they wish to take and if they don't like one part of things or another, they can always leave them out.
> 
> For example - they may not want to make the floral embellishments by hand. That is fine. They may just want to put a little bow on the neck, or perhaps even nothing at all.
> 
> Instead of using the paper and Decoupage, they may want to paint their own floral motif, or perhaps just put a wash of color to allow the wood grain to be the focus and have a little lacy bow instead. Or even spray paint the pieces solidly. The choice is up to the end user and that is the part that makes the design both FUN and PERSONAL. Having choices makes them that way. And I believe that is a good thing.
> 
> I have more to show you on these bunnies, but I will do so tomorrow when their hangers are all attached. Then they will be completely "finished."
> 
> I did want to mention another thing regarding choices . . .
> 
> Yesterday I was notified that another woodworking forum was 'born.' The name of the site is *** and it was started up by Martin Sojka and Michal Bulla. Martin was the founder of Lumberjocks.com, which is where I began writing my blog almost four years ago. I still visit Lumberjocks every day to create my post and then it is copied to several other venues.
> 
> I love the Lumberjocks site, as I have made wonderful friendships and received excellent guidance and advice from the many talented woodworkers who are members. as I said, many of them have become close cyber friends and even though we are scattered all over the world, we 'visit' every day and enjoy our creative journey together.
> 
> I was happy to see that Martin and Michal were beginning another forum - not because there was anything wrong with Lumberjocks, but because being familiar with the quality of the site that Martin had created when he created Lumberjocks, I knew that the new site would be equally informative, innovative and fun. I was eager to be among the first to join and support someone who had made such a positive difference in my own life, as if he had not created the Lumberjocks site, I would not have began blogging and I am certain things would not be the same for me.
> 
> I am also happy that the new site is here because I believe that it will only help the woodworking and creative industry grow. The way I look at it, the more people we reach, the more become interested. Common sense tells us that two places have a further reach than one, and with seeing that many of the highly respected members from Lumberjocks are already joining the Woodworking Web site, it is already insuring that the site will be able to provide an excellent forum where people can exchange information, display projects and learn. And that will only be helpful to the industry as a whole.
> 
> I still plan to begin my blog here every morning, but I also plan to add the new site as a place where I will post it. I find that the more places that are aware of it, the more new people I bring into the several different forms of creating that I do, and that as I said is good for everyone.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be living at a time when we are able to learn so many different skills from our own home computers. Whether one likes small, intimate forums or larger, global forums, it is nice to have a choice as to not only which subject we want to learn about, but also the size of the place in which we learn.
> 
> Of the many things that I have learned over the years that I have been teaching and designing, it is that each person is an individual and is looking for something different. It is rare that two people are ever in full, across-the-board agreement about anything. But that is OK. I have learned not only to respect our differences, but also to embrace them as one of the huge benefits of living in a free society. Just because I think a certain way or like a certain thing, doesn't mean that everyone has to think the same or agree with me. How boring and bleak the world would be if that were the case!
> 
> Diversification is exciting! The more we diversify, the more we learn and grow. And having more choices is a wonderful way to sample different things and live our life to the fullest. And to me, that makes life FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you check out the new site! You may find you like it!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Spring is here and the bunnies are proof! Love them. Thanks for sharing Martin's new site. I like the set up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Choices*
> 
> Well, I am finally in the home stretch of making my decoupage bunny ornaments. It isn't that they were difficult or complicated to make, but there has been so many things that have come up in between that needed my attention that they have been sitting on the sidelines, patiently waiting for me to finish them.
> 
> I love this project because it combines three of my favorite forms of creating - woodworking, painting and needlework.
> 
> They are cut from 1/8" Baltic birch plywood on the scroll saw, then painting and decoupaged using the beautiful digital paper that I printed myself from Haj Design Papers on Etsy. Then, since I didn't find any flowers that I particularly liked here in my area, I decided to use the beautiful silk and organza ribbon and glass beads that I purchased from Di van Niekerk and make my own.
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the final task of adding the hangers to these little creatures, but so far I am very happy with them.
> 
> While this project may seem simple, I feel that I learned a great deal from creating it. It was the first time I explored the possibility of not only printing my own digital papers, but also cutting them on the saw and using the DecoArt Decoupage Medium.
> 
> While I realize that not every person will be interested in all of these steps to create this project, I like to give several choices or options - not only so that my designs appeal to a larger audience, but also with the hopes of encouraging my creative followers to grow and learn something new. I think I will be a teacher until my end.
> 
> The best part about projects like these is that people have the choice of which steps they wish to take and if they don't like one part of things or another, they can always leave them out.
> 
> For example - they may not want to make the floral embellishments by hand. That is fine. They may just want to put a little bow on the neck, or perhaps even nothing at all.
> 
> Instead of using the paper and Decoupage, they may want to paint their own floral motif, or perhaps just put a wash of color to allow the wood grain to be the focus and have a little lacy bow instead. Or even spray paint the pieces solidly. The choice is up to the end user and that is the part that makes the design both FUN and PERSONAL. Having choices makes them that way. And I believe that is a good thing.
> 
> I have more to show you on these bunnies, but I will do so tomorrow when their hangers are all attached. Then they will be completely "finished."
> 
> I did want to mention another thing regarding choices . . .
> 
> Yesterday I was notified that another woodworking forum was 'born.' The name of the site is *** and it was started up by Martin Sojka and Michal Bulla. Martin was the founder of Lumberjocks.com, which is where I began writing my blog almost four years ago. I still visit Lumberjocks every day to create my post and then it is copied to several other venues.
> 
> I love the Lumberjocks site, as I have made wonderful friendships and received excellent guidance and advice from the many talented woodworkers who are members. as I said, many of them have become close cyber friends and even though we are scattered all over the world, we 'visit' every day and enjoy our creative journey together.
> 
> I was happy to see that Martin and Michal were beginning another forum - not because there was anything wrong with Lumberjocks, but because being familiar with the quality of the site that Martin had created when he created Lumberjocks, I knew that the new site would be equally informative, innovative and fun. I was eager to be among the first to join and support someone who had made such a positive difference in my own life, as if he had not created the Lumberjocks site, I would not have began blogging and I am certain things would not be the same for me.
> 
> I am also happy that the new site is here because I believe that it will only help the woodworking and creative industry grow. The way I look at it, the more people we reach, the more become interested. Common sense tells us that two places have a further reach than one, and with seeing that many of the highly respected members from Lumberjocks are already joining the Woodworking Web site, it is already insuring that the site will be able to provide an excellent forum where people can exchange information, display projects and learn. And that will only be helpful to the industry as a whole.
> 
> I still plan to begin my blog here every morning, but I also plan to add the new site as a place where I will post it. I find that the more places that are aware of it, the more new people I bring into the several different forms of creating that I do, and that as I said is good for everyone.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be living at a time when we are able to learn so many different skills from our own home computers. Whether one likes small, intimate forums or larger, global forums, it is nice to have a choice as to not only which subject we want to learn about, but also the size of the place in which we learn.
> 
> Of the many things that I have learned over the years that I have been teaching and designing, it is that each person is an individual and is looking for something different. It is rare that two people are ever in full, across-the-board agreement about anything. But that is OK. I have learned not only to respect our differences, but also to embrace them as one of the huge benefits of living in a free society. Just because I think a certain way or like a certain thing, doesn't mean that everyone has to think the same or agree with me. How boring and bleak the world would be if that were the case!
> 
> Diversification is exciting! The more we diversify, the more we learn and grow. And having more choices is a wonderful way to sample different things and live our life to the fullest. And to me, that makes life FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you check out the new site! You may find you like it!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thank you Anna. Yes - the do give one hope. It has finally been warmer here. Hopefully we are through with the snow and sub-zero weather. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Great Sources for the Products I Use*

Among other things, I finished my little bunny ornaments up yesterday. They were pretty much done yesterday, save for the fact that I needed to apply hangers to them so I could use them on my little 'all season' tree for the spring. I must admit - I sometimes get lax with keeping my tree decorated for the season. While I seem to keep up with the fall and winter themes, I don't do as well for the spring and summer seasons. But after the kind of winter we had here (long and cold) I was ready to change it from polar bears and penguins to something more "springlike". The pretty floral bunnies were just the ticket for the job.

I decided that for these ornaments, I wanted the hanging ribbon to be part of the design. I had found some really pretty pink organza ribbon at the store nearby that was pretty and inexpensive. It was only .20 per meter and was the same ribbon that I used for some of the pink flowers that I embroidered for the bunny's necks.










It looked soft and pretty and I thought it would do well for the bunnies. I didn't however want to drill right through the pieces, but rather add eye pins so that the ribbons wouldn't interfere with the bunny designs. I like using this method to hang some ornaments - especially shapes and silhouettes such as these.

In order to make it work, I drill directly into the top of the ornament using a small bit. I then use screw eyes and thread the ribbon through them.










I was having trouble finding them in my area, so I ordered some from Lee Valley Tools. They have a variety of sizes at pretty reasonable prices. I try to watch for when they have free shipping and I stock up on what I need then. Since I live in a rural area, it is sometimes difficult to find these things. The ones I use for these ornaments and most of my ornaments are the smallest ones on the chart.

In any case, my tree looks great now, filled with bunnies!










It even has a cute muslin bunny near the top, along with some carrots that I found at Pier 1 and used for a topper. The bunny was painting by one of my painting friends and he just arrived this week. 










The rest of the tree is filled with pastel bunnies and looks pretty wonderful.




























I am already for the spring!

I will be writing up the pattern packet probably today, and then moving on to other things. I hope to have it ready for my next site update which will probably occur next week.

I also wanted to mention some things about purchasing supplies. I have had many people write me and call and ask where they could purchase some of the products that I show here. I try to mention it in my blog when I write, but I do admit that I don't do that every single time.

As many of you know - I am a member of the DecoArt Helping Artist program. This is a program that DecoArt has set up in which designers such as myself can sample and try new products to use in their designs. This is a great way for DecoArt to get word out on their new items, and as you can imagine, it is good for everyone. We as designers get to 'play' with new products. You - as consumers get to see new products and ideas on how to use them. And DecoArt gets to showcase their new products in a variety of ways. Everyone wins.

However, I find that sometimes - because we get to use the products so soon after they are introduced - they aren't always readily available to the consumers. And this can be sometimes frustrating.

I found that to be true when I introduced and showed the "Metallic Lustre" products from DecoArt last year. It is also somewhat true regarding the Chalky Finish Paint that I used a couple of weeks ago. I have had many, many inquiries as to where one could find these products, as well as the Decoupage finish that I used with these bunnies.

My first answer to those questions is for you to go directly to the DecoArt website (http://www.decoart.com) and buy it from there. It would make sense to assume that since they are the manufacturers of these products, they would be the most reliable source.

In regards to the Chalky Finish paint though, I found that DecoArt has contracted with Home Depot (in the United States) until May of this year and has given them exclusive selling rights to the Chalky Finish paint and products. DecoArt doesn't even sell them on their site. You can see their stock here:

http://www.homedepot.com/s/Chalky%2520Finsih%2520Paint?NCNI-5

But I am hearing that it isn't always available in all areas. I suppose you just have to check. For some, I fear that they just have to wait until it is more widely available.

I also have had a lot of inquiries regarding the Decoupage products from DecoArt. Having never used Mod Podge (a similar product from another company) it is impossible for me to compare the two or recommend one over another. I do love the DecoArt brand product and I will be working not only with this product, but the other Decoupage products that they just introduced in the near future. I will do my best to find places where everyone can get them at a reasonable price.

One place that comes to mind as a distributor of just about ALL of DecoArt's products is Viking Woodcrafts? in the USA. When I lived in the States, I used to order from them all the time and they are reliable and reputable and I have found that they have the bests prices I have seen.

For example, the Metallic Lustre Creme Wax that I referred to earlier costs $6.99 on the DecoArt site and only $3.50 each at Viking. The Decoupage 4oz is $3.26 on the DecoArt site and only $2.36 at Viking.

Viking even has a page which states that they will be getting the Chalky Finish paints in May. The 4oz size will only cost $3.37.

(Type these terms into the search bar at Viking to see the results - I tried to copy the links to my searches here for you and they kept bringing me back to the home page)

I understand that after May, you will be able to get the Chalky Finish paint much easier. So if you aren't able to get it from Home Depot at this time, you should be able to do so soon.

I hope this information helps you all. I also hope you go and visit the Viking site to see what they have. While you do have to pay to get items shipped to you, I think the time and energy you save chasing around looking for products, as well as the lower prices makes it very much worth your while. (And no - I do not have any affiliation with Viking at all. They are just a good supplier and I do recommend them.)

Please let me know how you all do. I like to have feedback regarding certain products that I use and the feedback I hear from you all really helps me help others.

Word of mouth is the best information it seems.

Well - that's all I have for today. It is bright and sunny and warmer out today. Perhaps my little spring tree is doing its job to bringing on the warmer weather. At least I hope so!

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Great Sources for the Products I Use*
> 
> Among other things, I finished my little bunny ornaments up yesterday. They were pretty much done yesterday, save for the fact that I needed to apply hangers to them so I could use them on my little 'all season' tree for the spring. I must admit - I sometimes get lax with keeping my tree decorated for the season. While I seem to keep up with the fall and winter themes, I don't do as well for the spring and summer seasons. But after the kind of winter we had here (long and cold) I was ready to change it from polar bears and penguins to something more "springlike". The pretty floral bunnies were just the ticket for the job.
> 
> I decided that for these ornaments, I wanted the hanging ribbon to be part of the design. I had found some really pretty pink organza ribbon at the store nearby that was pretty and inexpensive. It was only .20 per meter and was the same ribbon that I used for some of the pink flowers that I embroidered for the bunny's necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked soft and pretty and I thought it would do well for the bunnies. I didn't however want to drill right through the pieces, but rather add eye pins so that the ribbons wouldn't interfere with the bunny designs. I like using this method to hang some ornaments - especially shapes and silhouettes such as these.
> 
> In order to make it work, I drill directly into the top of the ornament using a small bit. I then use screw eyes and thread the ribbon through them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having trouble finding them in my area, so I ordered some from Lee Valley Tools. They have a variety of sizes at pretty reasonable prices. I try to watch for when they have free shipping and I stock up on what I need then. Since I live in a rural area, it is sometimes difficult to find these things. The ones I use for these ornaments and most of my ornaments are the smallest ones on the chart.
> 
> In any case, my tree looks great now, filled with bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a cute muslin bunny near the top, along with some carrots that I found at Pier 1 and used for a topper. The bunny was painting by one of my painting friends and he just arrived this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the tree is filled with pastel bunnies and looks pretty wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am already for the spring!
> 
> I will be writing up the pattern packet probably today, and then moving on to other things. I hope to have it ready for my next site update which will probably occur next week.
> 
> I also wanted to mention some things about purchasing supplies. I have had many people write me and call and ask where they could purchase some of the products that I show here. I try to mention it in my blog when I write, but I do admit that I don't do that every single time.
> 
> As many of you know - I am a member of the DecoArt Helping Artist program. This is a program that DecoArt has set up in which designers such as myself can sample and try new products to use in their designs. This is a great way for DecoArt to get word out on their new items, and as you can imagine, it is good for everyone. We as designers get to 'play' with new products. You - as consumers get to see new products and ideas on how to use them. And DecoArt gets to showcase their new products in a variety of ways. Everyone wins.
> 
> However, I find that sometimes - because we get to use the products so soon after they are introduced - they aren't always readily available to the consumers. And this can be sometimes frustrating.
> 
> I found that to be true when I introduced and showed the "Metallic Lustre" products from DecoArt last year. It is also somewhat true regarding the Chalky Finish Paint that I used a couple of weeks ago. I have had many, many inquiries as to where one could find these products, as well as the Decoupage finish that I used with these bunnies.
> 
> My first answer to those questions is for you to go directly to the DecoArt website (http://www.decoart.com) and buy it from there. It would make sense to assume that since they are the manufacturers of these products, they would be the most reliable source.
> 
> In regards to the Chalky Finish paint though, I found that DecoArt has contracted with Home Depot (in the United States) until May of this year and has given them exclusive selling rights to the Chalky Finish paint and products. DecoArt doesn't even sell them on their site. You can see their stock here:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/s/Chalky%2520Finsih%2520Paint?NCNI-5
> 
> But I am hearing that it isn't always available in all areas. I suppose you just have to check. For some, I fear that they just have to wait until it is more widely available.
> 
> I also have had a lot of inquiries regarding the Decoupage products from DecoArt. Having never used Mod Podge (a similar product from another company) it is impossible for me to compare the two or recommend one over another. I do love the DecoArt brand product and I will be working not only with this product, but the other Decoupage products that they just introduced in the near future. I will do my best to find places where everyone can get them at a reasonable price.
> 
> One place that comes to mind as a distributor of just about ALL of DecoArt's products is Viking Woodcrafts? in the USA. When I lived in the States, I used to order from them all the time and they are reliable and reputable and I have found that they have the bests prices I have seen.
> 
> For example, the Metallic Lustre Creme Wax that I referred to earlier costs $6.99 on the DecoArt site and only $3.50 each at Viking. The Decoupage 4oz is $3.26 on the DecoArt site and only $2.36 at Viking.
> 
> Viking even has a page which states that they will be getting the Chalky Finish paints in May. The 4oz size will only cost $3.37.
> 
> (Type these terms into the search bar at Viking to see the results - I tried to copy the links to my searches here for you and they kept bringing me back to the home page)
> 
> I understand that after May, you will be able to get the Chalky Finish paint much easier. So if you aren't able to get it from Home Depot at this time, you should be able to do so soon.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all. I also hope you go and visit the Viking site to see what they have. While you do have to pay to get items shipped to you, I think the time and energy you save chasing around looking for products, as well as the lower prices makes it very much worth your while. (And no - I do not have any affiliation with Viking at all. They are just a good supplier and I do recommend them.)
> 
> Please let me know how you all do. I like to have feedback regarding certain products that I use and the feedback I hear from you all really helps me help others.
> 
> Word of mouth is the best information it seems.
> 
> Well - that's all I have for today. It is bright and sunny and warmer out today. Perhaps my little spring tree is doing its job to bringing on the warmer weather. At least I hope so!
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Sweet bunnies! Sweet Easter Bunny Tree!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Great Sources for the Products I Use*
> 
> Among other things, I finished my little bunny ornaments up yesterday. They were pretty much done yesterday, save for the fact that I needed to apply hangers to them so I could use them on my little 'all season' tree for the spring. I must admit - I sometimes get lax with keeping my tree decorated for the season. While I seem to keep up with the fall and winter themes, I don't do as well for the spring and summer seasons. But after the kind of winter we had here (long and cold) I was ready to change it from polar bears and penguins to something more "springlike". The pretty floral bunnies were just the ticket for the job.
> 
> I decided that for these ornaments, I wanted the hanging ribbon to be part of the design. I had found some really pretty pink organza ribbon at the store nearby that was pretty and inexpensive. It was only .20 per meter and was the same ribbon that I used for some of the pink flowers that I embroidered for the bunny's necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked soft and pretty and I thought it would do well for the bunnies. I didn't however want to drill right through the pieces, but rather add eye pins so that the ribbons wouldn't interfere with the bunny designs. I like using this method to hang some ornaments - especially shapes and silhouettes such as these.
> 
> In order to make it work, I drill directly into the top of the ornament using a small bit. I then use screw eyes and thread the ribbon through them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having trouble finding them in my area, so I ordered some from Lee Valley Tools. They have a variety of sizes at pretty reasonable prices. I try to watch for when they have free shipping and I stock up on what I need then. Since I live in a rural area, it is sometimes difficult to find these things. The ones I use for these ornaments and most of my ornaments are the smallest ones on the chart.
> 
> In any case, my tree looks great now, filled with bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a cute muslin bunny near the top, along with some carrots that I found at Pier 1 and used for a topper. The bunny was painting by one of my painting friends and he just arrived this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the tree is filled with pastel bunnies and looks pretty wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am already for the spring!
> 
> I will be writing up the pattern packet probably today, and then moving on to other things. I hope to have it ready for my next site update which will probably occur next week.
> 
> I also wanted to mention some things about purchasing supplies. I have had many people write me and call and ask where they could purchase some of the products that I show here. I try to mention it in my blog when I write, but I do admit that I don't do that every single time.
> 
> As many of you know - I am a member of the DecoArt Helping Artist program. This is a program that DecoArt has set up in which designers such as myself can sample and try new products to use in their designs. This is a great way for DecoArt to get word out on their new items, and as you can imagine, it is good for everyone. We as designers get to 'play' with new products. You - as consumers get to see new products and ideas on how to use them. And DecoArt gets to showcase their new products in a variety of ways. Everyone wins.
> 
> However, I find that sometimes - because we get to use the products so soon after they are introduced - they aren't always readily available to the consumers. And this can be sometimes frustrating.
> 
> I found that to be true when I introduced and showed the "Metallic Lustre" products from DecoArt last year. It is also somewhat true regarding the Chalky Finish Paint that I used a couple of weeks ago. I have had many, many inquiries as to where one could find these products, as well as the Decoupage finish that I used with these bunnies.
> 
> My first answer to those questions is for you to go directly to the DecoArt website (http://www.decoart.com) and buy it from there. It would make sense to assume that since they are the manufacturers of these products, they would be the most reliable source.
> 
> In regards to the Chalky Finish paint though, I found that DecoArt has contracted with Home Depot (in the United States) until May of this year and has given them exclusive selling rights to the Chalky Finish paint and products. DecoArt doesn't even sell them on their site. You can see their stock here:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/s/Chalky%2520Finsih%2520Paint?NCNI-5
> 
> But I am hearing that it isn't always available in all areas. I suppose you just have to check. For some, I fear that they just have to wait until it is more widely available.
> 
> I also have had a lot of inquiries regarding the Decoupage products from DecoArt. Having never used Mod Podge (a similar product from another company) it is impossible for me to compare the two or recommend one over another. I do love the DecoArt brand product and I will be working not only with this product, but the other Decoupage products that they just introduced in the near future. I will do my best to find places where everyone can get them at a reasonable price.
> 
> One place that comes to mind as a distributor of just about ALL of DecoArt's products is Viking Woodcrafts? in the USA. When I lived in the States, I used to order from them all the time and they are reliable and reputable and I have found that they have the bests prices I have seen.
> 
> For example, the Metallic Lustre Creme Wax that I referred to earlier costs $6.99 on the DecoArt site and only $3.50 each at Viking. The Decoupage 4oz is $3.26 on the DecoArt site and only $2.36 at Viking.
> 
> Viking even has a page which states that they will be getting the Chalky Finish paints in May. The 4oz size will only cost $3.37.
> 
> (Type these terms into the search bar at Viking to see the results - I tried to copy the links to my searches here for you and they kept bringing me back to the home page)
> 
> I understand that after May, you will be able to get the Chalky Finish paint much easier. So if you aren't able to get it from Home Depot at this time, you should be able to do so soon.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all. I also hope you go and visit the Viking site to see what they have. While you do have to pay to get items shipped to you, I think the time and energy you save chasing around looking for products, as well as the lower prices makes it very much worth your while. (And no - I do not have any affiliation with Viking at all. They are just a good supplier and I do recommend them.)
> 
> Please let me know how you all do. I like to have feedback regarding certain products that I use and the feedback I hear from you all really helps me help others.
> 
> Word of mouth is the best information it seems.
> 
> Well - that's all I have for today. It is bright and sunny and warmer out today. Perhaps my little spring tree is doing its job to bringing on the warmer weather. At least I hope so!
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you, Elaine! I kept the white lights on it so it looks really cool at night. It is bright and happy now! Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Great Sources for the Products I Use*
> 
> Among other things, I finished my little bunny ornaments up yesterday. They were pretty much done yesterday, save for the fact that I needed to apply hangers to them so I could use them on my little 'all season' tree for the spring. I must admit - I sometimes get lax with keeping my tree decorated for the season. While I seem to keep up with the fall and winter themes, I don't do as well for the spring and summer seasons. But after the kind of winter we had here (long and cold) I was ready to change it from polar bears and penguins to something more "springlike". The pretty floral bunnies were just the ticket for the job.
> 
> I decided that for these ornaments, I wanted the hanging ribbon to be part of the design. I had found some really pretty pink organza ribbon at the store nearby that was pretty and inexpensive. It was only .20 per meter and was the same ribbon that I used for some of the pink flowers that I embroidered for the bunny's necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked soft and pretty and I thought it would do well for the bunnies. I didn't however want to drill right through the pieces, but rather add eye pins so that the ribbons wouldn't interfere with the bunny designs. I like using this method to hang some ornaments - especially shapes and silhouettes such as these.
> 
> In order to make it work, I drill directly into the top of the ornament using a small bit. I then use screw eyes and thread the ribbon through them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having trouble finding them in my area, so I ordered some from Lee Valley Tools. They have a variety of sizes at pretty reasonable prices. I try to watch for when they have free shipping and I stock up on what I need then. Since I live in a rural area, it is sometimes difficult to find these things. The ones I use for these ornaments and most of my ornaments are the smallest ones on the chart.
> 
> In any case, my tree looks great now, filled with bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a cute muslin bunny near the top, along with some carrots that I found at Pier 1 and used for a topper. The bunny was painting by one of my painting friends and he just arrived this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the tree is filled with pastel bunnies and looks pretty wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am already for the spring!
> 
> I will be writing up the pattern packet probably today, and then moving on to other things. I hope to have it ready for my next site update which will probably occur next week.
> 
> I also wanted to mention some things about purchasing supplies. I have had many people write me and call and ask where they could purchase some of the products that I show here. I try to mention it in my blog when I write, but I do admit that I don't do that every single time.
> 
> As many of you know - I am a member of the DecoArt Helping Artist program. This is a program that DecoArt has set up in which designers such as myself can sample and try new products to use in their designs. This is a great way for DecoArt to get word out on their new items, and as you can imagine, it is good for everyone. We as designers get to 'play' with new products. You - as consumers get to see new products and ideas on how to use them. And DecoArt gets to showcase their new products in a variety of ways. Everyone wins.
> 
> However, I find that sometimes - because we get to use the products so soon after they are introduced - they aren't always readily available to the consumers. And this can be sometimes frustrating.
> 
> I found that to be true when I introduced and showed the "Metallic Lustre" products from DecoArt last year. It is also somewhat true regarding the Chalky Finish Paint that I used a couple of weeks ago. I have had many, many inquiries as to where one could find these products, as well as the Decoupage finish that I used with these bunnies.
> 
> My first answer to those questions is for you to go directly to the DecoArt website (http://www.decoart.com) and buy it from there. It would make sense to assume that since they are the manufacturers of these products, they would be the most reliable source.
> 
> In regards to the Chalky Finish paint though, I found that DecoArt has contracted with Home Depot (in the United States) until May of this year and has given them exclusive selling rights to the Chalky Finish paint and products. DecoArt doesn't even sell them on their site. You can see their stock here:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/s/Chalky%2520Finsih%2520Paint?NCNI-5
> 
> But I am hearing that it isn't always available in all areas. I suppose you just have to check. For some, I fear that they just have to wait until it is more widely available.
> 
> I also have had a lot of inquiries regarding the Decoupage products from DecoArt. Having never used Mod Podge (a similar product from another company) it is impossible for me to compare the two or recommend one over another. I do love the DecoArt brand product and I will be working not only with this product, but the other Decoupage products that they just introduced in the near future. I will do my best to find places where everyone can get them at a reasonable price.
> 
> One place that comes to mind as a distributor of just about ALL of DecoArt's products is Viking Woodcrafts? in the USA. When I lived in the States, I used to order from them all the time and they are reliable and reputable and I have found that they have the bests prices I have seen.
> 
> For example, the Metallic Lustre Creme Wax that I referred to earlier costs $6.99 on the DecoArt site and only $3.50 each at Viking. The Decoupage 4oz is $3.26 on the DecoArt site and only $2.36 at Viking.
> 
> Viking even has a page which states that they will be getting the Chalky Finish paints in May. The 4oz size will only cost $3.37.
> 
> (Type these terms into the search bar at Viking to see the results - I tried to copy the links to my searches here for you and they kept bringing me back to the home page)
> 
> I understand that after May, you will be able to get the Chalky Finish paint much easier. So if you aren't able to get it from Home Depot at this time, you should be able to do so soon.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all. I also hope you go and visit the Viking site to see what they have. While you do have to pay to get items shipped to you, I think the time and energy you save chasing around looking for products, as well as the lower prices makes it very much worth your while. (And no - I do not have any affiliation with Viking at all. They are just a good supplier and I do recommend them.)
> 
> Please let me know how you all do. I like to have feedback regarding certain products that I use and the feedback I hear from you all really helps me help others.
> 
> Word of mouth is the best information it seems.
> 
> Well - that's all I have for today. It is bright and sunny and warmer out today. Perhaps my little spring tree is doing its job to bringing on the warmer weather. At least I hope so!
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Your all season tree looks great Sheila. All the bunnies just brighten up the space. Thank you for sharing another great website. I just went in and had a look. Another great resource!
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Great Sources for the Products I Use*
> 
> Among other things, I finished my little bunny ornaments up yesterday. They were pretty much done yesterday, save for the fact that I needed to apply hangers to them so I could use them on my little 'all season' tree for the spring. I must admit - I sometimes get lax with keeping my tree decorated for the season. While I seem to keep up with the fall and winter themes, I don't do as well for the spring and summer seasons. But after the kind of winter we had here (long and cold) I was ready to change it from polar bears and penguins to something more "springlike". The pretty floral bunnies were just the ticket for the job.
> 
> I decided that for these ornaments, I wanted the hanging ribbon to be part of the design. I had found some really pretty pink organza ribbon at the store nearby that was pretty and inexpensive. It was only .20 per meter and was the same ribbon that I used for some of the pink flowers that I embroidered for the bunny's necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked soft and pretty and I thought it would do well for the bunnies. I didn't however want to drill right through the pieces, but rather add eye pins so that the ribbons wouldn't interfere with the bunny designs. I like using this method to hang some ornaments - especially shapes and silhouettes such as these.
> 
> In order to make it work, I drill directly into the top of the ornament using a small bit. I then use screw eyes and thread the ribbon through them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having trouble finding them in my area, so I ordered some from Lee Valley Tools. They have a variety of sizes at pretty reasonable prices. I try to watch for when they have free shipping and I stock up on what I need then. Since I live in a rural area, it is sometimes difficult to find these things. The ones I use for these ornaments and most of my ornaments are the smallest ones on the chart.
> 
> In any case, my tree looks great now, filled with bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a cute muslin bunny near the top, along with some carrots that I found at Pier 1 and used for a topper. The bunny was painting by one of my painting friends and he just arrived this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the tree is filled with pastel bunnies and looks pretty wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am already for the spring!
> 
> I will be writing up the pattern packet probably today, and then moving on to other things. I hope to have it ready for my next site update which will probably occur next week.
> 
> I also wanted to mention some things about purchasing supplies. I have had many people write me and call and ask where they could purchase some of the products that I show here. I try to mention it in my blog when I write, but I do admit that I don't do that every single time.
> 
> As many of you know - I am a member of the DecoArt Helping Artist program. This is a program that DecoArt has set up in which designers such as myself can sample and try new products to use in their designs. This is a great way for DecoArt to get word out on their new items, and as you can imagine, it is good for everyone. We as designers get to 'play' with new products. You - as consumers get to see new products and ideas on how to use them. And DecoArt gets to showcase their new products in a variety of ways. Everyone wins.
> 
> However, I find that sometimes - because we get to use the products so soon after they are introduced - they aren't always readily available to the consumers. And this can be sometimes frustrating.
> 
> I found that to be true when I introduced and showed the "Metallic Lustre" products from DecoArt last year. It is also somewhat true regarding the Chalky Finish Paint that I used a couple of weeks ago. I have had many, many inquiries as to where one could find these products, as well as the Decoupage finish that I used with these bunnies.
> 
> My first answer to those questions is for you to go directly to the DecoArt website (http://www.decoart.com) and buy it from there. It would make sense to assume that since they are the manufacturers of these products, they would be the most reliable source.
> 
> In regards to the Chalky Finish paint though, I found that DecoArt has contracted with Home Depot (in the United States) until May of this year and has given them exclusive selling rights to the Chalky Finish paint and products. DecoArt doesn't even sell them on their site. You can see their stock here:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/s/Chalky%2520Finsih%2520Paint?NCNI-5
> 
> But I am hearing that it isn't always available in all areas. I suppose you just have to check. For some, I fear that they just have to wait until it is more widely available.
> 
> I also have had a lot of inquiries regarding the Decoupage products from DecoArt. Having never used Mod Podge (a similar product from another company) it is impossible for me to compare the two or recommend one over another. I do love the DecoArt brand product and I will be working not only with this product, but the other Decoupage products that they just introduced in the near future. I will do my best to find places where everyone can get them at a reasonable price.
> 
> One place that comes to mind as a distributor of just about ALL of DecoArt's products is Viking Woodcrafts? in the USA. When I lived in the States, I used to order from them all the time and they are reliable and reputable and I have found that they have the bests prices I have seen.
> 
> For example, the Metallic Lustre Creme Wax that I referred to earlier costs $6.99 on the DecoArt site and only $3.50 each at Viking. The Decoupage 4oz is $3.26 on the DecoArt site and only $2.36 at Viking.
> 
> Viking even has a page which states that they will be getting the Chalky Finish paints in May. The 4oz size will only cost $3.37.
> 
> (Type these terms into the search bar at Viking to see the results - I tried to copy the links to my searches here for you and they kept bringing me back to the home page)
> 
> I understand that after May, you will be able to get the Chalky Finish paint much easier. So if you aren't able to get it from Home Depot at this time, you should be able to do so soon.
> 
> I hope this information helps you all. I also hope you go and visit the Viking site to see what they have. While you do have to pay to get items shipped to you, I think the time and energy you save chasing around looking for products, as well as the lower prices makes it very much worth your while. (And no - I do not have any affiliation with Viking at all. They are just a good supplier and I do recommend them.)
> 
> Please let me know how you all do. I like to have feedback regarding certain products that I use and the feedback I hear from you all really helps me help others.
> 
> Word of mouth is the best information it seems.
> 
> Well - that's all I have for today. It is bright and sunny and warmer out today. Perhaps my little spring tree is doing its job to bringing on the warmer weather. At least I hope so!
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I am glad to help, Anna. I forgot about Viking, but hanging with my Facebook painting friends reminded me of how awesome they are. Their prices are pretty good as well. 

Glad you like the bunny tree. I am "hoppy" with it! (EGADS!) 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Dragonfly Story*

I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.

So here I am.

Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.

It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.

I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.

People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.

Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.

As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.

Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.

There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.

I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.

I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.

I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.

So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.

Have a wonderful weekend.

*The Dragonfly (author unknown)*

Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.

Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.

So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!




  






SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Dragonfly Story*
> 
> I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.
> 
> It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.
> 
> I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.
> 
> People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.
> 
> Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.
> 
> As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.
> 
> Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.
> 
> There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.
> 
> I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.
> 
> I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.
> 
> I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.
> 
> So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *The Dragonfly (author unknown)*
> 
> Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.
> 
> Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.
> 
> So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


Love the dragonfly story and the candle tray! I came across this story a long time ago and I re-read it any time i get stuck. I don't know who wrote it.

*Once Upon a Puddle* (author unknown)

This is the story about some fish who lived in a very small puddle of water. Hear their conversation:
"Give me that waterbug!" 
"No, I saw him first!" 
"Get your fins off my supper! He's mine I tell you!" 
And so, every day, the little fish spent their time competing for waterbugs. Their stagnant puddle was cradled between the roots of an ancient oak tree, just beside a flowing river.
But one morning, there was a sudden SPLASH!
An amazing, brightly colored fish had jumped into the riverside puddle… a fish with golden scales. And-what was most unusual in this particular puddle-he was smiling!
One of the puddle-fishes asked, "Where do you come from?" 
The Sparkling Fish smiled brightly, "I come from the SEA!" 
"The sea! What is the sea?" 
The Sparkling Fish was surprised: "No one has ever told you about the sea? Why the sea…the sea is what fish are made for. It isn't like this little puddle; it's endless. A fish needn't swim in circles all day…he can dance with the tides! And it's sparkling clear! The sea is what fish are made for!" 
Then a pale, gray puddle-fish spoke up: " But, how do we get to the sea?
The Sparkling Fish answered: "It's a simple matter. You jump from this little puddle into that river and trust that the current will take you to the sea." 
Astonishment clouded the puddle-water. At long last a brave little fish swam forward with a hard, experienced look in his eye. He was a Realist Fish.
He said: "It's pleasant to talk about this 'sea business,' but-if you ask me-we have to face reality. And what is reality? Obviously, it's day-to-day life-swimming in circles and hunting for waterbugs, Life is hard, It takes a Realist Fish to face facts." 
The Sparkling Fish smiled. "But you don't understand…I've BEEN there. I've SEEN the sea. It's far more wonderful than you can…" But before he could finish speaking, the Realist Fish swam away.
Next, a fish came up with a nervous twitch in his tail. He was a Scared Fish. He stammered, "You mean, we're suppose to j-jump into that big, swift river over there?" 
"Yes. For a fish who wants to go to the sea, the way lies through that river." 
The Scared Fish's voice trembled in terror…"Look, I'm just an ordinary fish! That river is deep and strong and wide, and I don't know where it goes. Why I might be swept away by the current. If I jumped out of my puddle, I wouldn't have any control over my life. NO! It's too risky for me!" 
The Sparkling Fish whispered, "Just trust ME. Trust that the river will take you some place GOOD…" But before he could finish, the Scared Fish hurried away.
Finally there swam out a very dignified figure in a black robe. He was a Theologian Fish. Calmly, he adjusted his spectacles, saying: "My brother and sister fishes, our distinguished visitor has expressed many views which merit our consideration. However, these puddle-fishes have expressed OTHER views. By all means, let us be reasonable. We can work this out… Why not form a discussion group? We could meet every Tuesday at 7 o'clock, and I'm sure some of the lady fishes would be happy to bring some refreshments." 
The eyes of the Sparkling Fish grew sad…. "No, this will never do," he said. "Talking is important, but in the end-it is a simple matter. You JUMP. You jump out of this puddle and trust that the river will take you to the sea. Who will come and follow me?" 
At first no one moved, But then a few puddle-fishes swam to his side. Together they jumped into the river and the current swept then away to the sea.
The remaining puddle-fishes began to swim in circles and hunt for waterbugs just like they always had.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Dragonfly Story*
> 
> I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.
> 
> It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.
> 
> I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.
> 
> People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.
> 
> Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.
> 
> As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.
> 
> Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.
> 
> There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.
> 
> I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.
> 
> I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.
> 
> I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.
> 
> So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *The Dragonfly (author unknown)*
> 
> Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.
> 
> Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.
> 
> So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


Thank you, Anna for sharing your story. It really hits a chord for me. You wouldn't believe how many people told me that I wasn't going to be able to make a living as a designer. People close to me. Friends. Family members. They all looked at me with doubting eyes and told me that I would never do it.

I still hear it from other woodworkers as well, who may have tried and failed.

But to me, staying in the same puddle was no way to live my life. I HAD to jump into the river and see if I would make it to the ocean! It wasn't a choice for me. It is just who I am.

By many people's standards, I probably am not very successful. Financially, I am not 'rich', but I do have enough to live my life in the way I choose. I have learned to make decisions that help me maintain my creative life and I am (I believe) happier than most that I meet.

So who is really 'richer'?

Thank you as always for your support and friendship. And thank you for this wonderful story you shared. I truly loved reading it.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Dragonfly Story*
> 
> I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.
> 
> It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.
> 
> I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.
> 
> People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.
> 
> Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.
> 
> As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.
> 
> Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.
> 
> There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.
> 
> I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.
> 
> I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.
> 
> I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.
> 
> So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *The Dragonfly (author unknown)*
> 
> Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.
> 
> Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.
> 
> So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


Sheila, Remember everything you have that money can't buy. I have been thinking about that the last few weeks.

I have just retired. Thinking back, a little part of me is sad to see it end, but it is time. I always wondered why I would want to retire? I knew when the time came. I started wrapping things up a few months ago.

I met an older pipe fitter on a job when I was a 4th year apprentice. He ask how old it was and I said 22. He said he was glad he wasn't my age. I ask why not. He said it was too much work to get here and I don't want to do it all over again. I thought that was odd at the time to not want to be young again, but now I know what he meant. I would not change a thing. (Except for not seeing a couple of incompetent doctors and suffering their malpractice.)

I remember others asking me about being in business for myself and asking for advice. Most never did it. A few of those who did gave up after a year or two. Most of them had a wife with a good job. I had a wife who was a homemaker, 2 kids to feed and a mortgage. I couldn't afford to fail.

I remember a banker who told me they did not want to know contractors, fishermen or restaurants existed until they had been in business for at least 5 years. He advised me to keep my job. I told him I would not need a bank in 5 years and gave him a card in case he needed an electrician. I always self financed everything including payroll. That limited my size, but I liked my size. I was able to maintain level of service some referred to as a standard for the industry. The only reason I needed a bank 5 years later was no one shipped gold bullion. I had to do something with the checks.

I am certainly happy about not staying in the mud puddle and I know you are too.

It is always good to take a break every now and then, but don't leave us wondering why doesn't she write?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Dragonfly Story*
> 
> I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.
> 
> It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.
> 
> I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.
> 
> People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.
> 
> Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.
> 
> As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.
> 
> Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.
> 
> There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.
> 
> I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.
> 
> I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.
> 
> I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.
> 
> So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *The Dragonfly (author unknown)*
> 
> Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.
> 
> Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.
> 
> So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


I agree with you Topamax.

I know that many people wouldn't consider me 'wealthy' (heck - they wouldn't even consider me successful!) but that doesn't really matter to me one bit.

I am happy. I keep my life as simple as I can. I don't have the pressures of high mortgages and high bills because I try my best to live within my means.

Most people want more than they have. But the older I get, the happier I am with what I DO have and the life I made here for myself. I know people don't understand that, but that is about them, not me.

I look back to when I was younger and there are naturally decisions that I regret and things I may do differently. But for the most part I wouldn't want to change a lot because those actions (INCLUDING THE MISTAKES) made me what I am today and brought me to the place I am now. And I am happy.

Being at peace with yourself and who you are is a gift. I realize that. That is why I try to take at least a small part of my day to give back to the world in some day. Be it through writing this blog and sharing my thoughts and ideas or creating new designs for others to enjoy. I don't ever see that changing as long as I am able to do so.

Thank you for your thoughts as well. I think you all are just as much a part of this blog as I am. I always appreciate your input. 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *The Dragonfly Story*
> 
> I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.
> 
> It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.
> 
> I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.
> 
> People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.
> 
> Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.
> 
> As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.
> 
> Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.
> 
> There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.
> 
> I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.
> 
> I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.
> 
> I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.
> 
> So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *The Dragonfly (author unknown)*
> 
> Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.
> 
> Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.
> 
> So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


Thanks ;-) I remember one day the Late Great Paul Harvey said on his radio show that very few people wake up in a good mood every morning all week. I couldn't help but think how blessed I was to not only wake up on a good mood very morning all week but week after week, month after month and usually all year long.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Dragonfly Story*
> 
> I almost didn't write today. It was just one of those (fortunately rare) days when I wasn't sure if I would have anything wonderful or inspirational to show or say. But I missed writing yesterday and I think that in some ways my not writing contributed to the 'blah' way I was feeling.
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> Like most designers and artists, I sometimes find myself in a muddle. I am fortunate that it is not because I have run out of ideas or things to create, but probably closer to the opposite. I find myself overwhelmed by so many ideas and thoughts that I don't know which direction to follow first. It doesn't happen too often, but when it does it sometimes stops me in my tracks.
> 
> It has been a busy time for us. Our site is doing wonderful and our little business is growing every day. Perhaps that is part of the issue. After so many years of really struggling, I need to learn to how to deal with success.
> 
> I am sure that part of my feelings are the residual disappointment that I felt from not being able to go on our trip. After several months of building yourself up for not only the journey, but the classes the people and everything that goes with it, it was very disheartening to not be able to follow through with things.
> 
> People were wonderful about it though, and I am very grateful that I work in an industry where people are so understanding. After all - artists and creative people are very emotional. They tend to be very empathetic and supportive of other artists. That is one of the reasons I enjoy them so much.
> 
> Here at home the transition from winter to spring has not gone smoothly. Keith was finally able to get his car out of storage, only to find it is having issues starting. It was perfect when it put it away in October, and perhaps the bitter cold winter took its toll on it. After all - it is older. He has spent the week trying to get it from point "A" to point "B" so it could be looked after and finally he was successful doing so yesterday. (While living in a rural area has its advantages, it also has some disadvantages as well. No place is 'perfect' I have learned.) Now he will have to wait a while to see what is up with it and get it back on the road. I am sure it is frustrating for him.
> 
> As for my own car, it is running fine and in good working order with its new tires in place and all, but I noticed that in spots the clear coat of the paint is flaking off a bit. It is, after all ten years old and other than that, there is no rust and it is in perfect condition. I need to attend to it though, and will probably want to get it painted before the end of this season. I don't want it to get to the point of looking ratty.
> 
> Once again though - living in a rural town will have its issues. With Halifax being over three hours away, it is going to be difficult for me to find someone to trust that will be able to do the job. It makes me nervous. And while I don't have to do it immediately, I know that I need to get it done, and it weighs on my mind.
> 
> There are other things as well. They are small, but each one just adds to the pile and it has been pulling me down a bit. Nothing drastic, but just enough to keep me from being as productive as I wish. Just enough of a distraction to pull me off of my game.
> 
> I know that life can be like that sometimes. Sometimes things just get to us. I am no different from anyone else in that respect. I just need to go back and read some of my own words of inspiration that I write to you all and take them to my own heart. That will put me on the right path again.
> 
> I have a plan for the weekend. I have a small list of what I want and need to accomplish. I think I will begin at the top and just start checking things off, not worrying about getting to the end of it, but concentrating on making progress. Baby steps.
> 
> I am not sure if I will write tomorrow. If I don't, please don't worry. There are times when we need a day away from our normal routine to readjust our way of thinking and take a breather. I have no doubt that I will get out of my rut here and once again begin to accomplish things. My list of ideas is far to long. But sometimes a short break and a change of pace can kick start things back into a good and productive place.
> 
> So with that said, I will leave you with a short story I heard from my friend Tania on Facebook. I read it yesterday and I found that it gave me a sense of calm and peace. I know that when I need it in the future, it will be there to pull on and give me hope. I hope it does for you as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> *The Dragonfly (author unknown)*
> 
> Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.
> 
> Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.
> 
> So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD413 - Dragonfly Dimensional Candle Tray


Yes! I am a firm believer that "we" decide how our day will go. I try to wake up happy and positive every day. It makes for a good start and a happier life!

Have a great one!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Project*

I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.

But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.

Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.

One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.

With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.

I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.

One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.

I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.

I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)

But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:










I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.

It's a good start.

Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.

I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.

I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


Good morning Sheila,
I think that your mix of easy and difficult is just about right. When I am looking for "easy" to do, it is because I am trying to fill my web site quickly but still have the "Sheila" effect. When I pick up a more challenging pattern, I know that I will be pushed beyond my comfort zone and become a better scroller. Keep on doing the mix of great patterns.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


Thanks, Rick! As I said - I am getting more and more requests for somewhat easier patterns. Not sloppy or crummy ones, but pretty ones that may be a bit less tricky to cut. Sometimes that is more challenging for me than the hard patterns! I have a tendency to want to do my "best" all the time and I am finding that sometimes that is beyond a customers' ability.

So I am going to try to tone it down a bit from time to time. Hopefully, I can reach a happy place where the patterns aren't too hard to cut, but look awesome. I am happy with the above design. I think it is something that even a newer scroller can accomplish, yet looks nice.

Thanks for your support and friendship! 

Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


As you say, "Knowledge is Power."; wow are you ever a mighty warrior! I don't scroll at all very much, but certainly admire your artistic ability and visions. The plaque is extremely beautiful and would appear to be at the very top end of apprentice abilities. keep up the growth in yourcompany.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


"Worrier" is a good word, Russell. As with any business, there are many ups and downs. Keeping on top of things is something that will never change. There will always be something new to learn. Again - I feel so fortunate because I am doing something I love. That makes it easy and it rarely feels like "work." Thanks for your input. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


I like the plaque too and will get the pattern when it is available. As you know a lot of my web site is devoted to your patterns and the patterns are a top seller whether they are "simple" or "challenging". Quality sells and I don't mean my scrolling. Without quality patterns there wouldn't be the sales.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


Good morning Sheila. I think there is a great balance for all scrollers between your patterns and Keith's patterns. The options are endless with all the patterns. Your new plaque is beautiful and again can be used in many different ways. I know that my scroll sawing skills have improved a lot since I started to watch your videos and use your patterns. I have learnt a lot from your blogs and website. Keep up the good work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Project*
> 
> I found that I needed a couple of days to catch up with things. As our little business grows, with that growth comes a need to spend more time on the administration duties. I am not complaining about this at all, as I realize that it is part of the process and I am happy that so many people are interested and asking questions and learning. I am thrilled that others are learning from our experiences and I try to help them whenever I am able.
> 
> But that sometimes means that there is less time for designing and writing. There are times when I don't feel that I am creating enough new patterns in a given amount of time. I need to remind myself that quality is more important than quantity, and that very few of my new patterns are just line work to be cut or painted. Usually, if I have an idea, I am thinking of several ways to complete it, and it is very difficult for me to offer only one.
> 
> Some may feel that this is a waste of time, but the many letters I receive from customers who are grateful to try the new techniques encourage me to continue doing things in this way. I know I am on the right track.
> 
> One thing that I found is that many customer feel that our designs are generally a bit difficult to cut. Both Keith and I cut all of our own prototypes to make certain they are correct, and I think that because we are so experienced in cutting and have been doing so for so many years, we may take the difficulty of the pieces a bit for granted. What may seem easy to us may not be so for someone who is newer to cutting. It is difficult for us to grade our pieces, as for myself - I find it hard to draw a line between what I can do easily and what others would also consider easy. It is probably one of the things that I should try harder to work on.
> 
> With that said, I have had many requests for simpler designs. I realize that what will keep our industry growing and healthy (as well as our business) is bringing new people into scroll sawing. Over the past several years, we have watched it grow and we know that the newer people are also looking for simpler, yet still attractive designs. After all - we have to walk before we can learn to run. And while we always like to put our best foot forward and push ourselves as designers, it only makes sense that we offer some things that are a bit easier to do.
> 
> I always thought of this in terms of a pyramid. The newcomers with beginning to intermediate skills make up the large base, and as the techniques become more difficult, there are less that are able to accomplish them. This is an important thing to remember. If we only gear our designs to the top of the pyramid, then the chances of our business surviving will lessen. That doesn't mean that we will never offer new difficult designs, but it does mean that we need to create designs that cover all the levels of difficulty. It only makes sense.
> 
> One thing that I want to keep in mind though is that just because a design isn't extremely difficult, doesn't mean that it can't be fun and attractive. Actually, sometimes the easier designs are the most fun to make. Not only do you start and finish in a short amount of time, but the time spent making them is more relaxed and fun. It is a win/win for all involved.
> 
> I had an idea over the weekend for some new designs that I am creating. If I had to grade them, I would say that they will be "medium" difficulty. The cutting is very forgiving and a pleasure to do, but the end result is (I think) quite attractive.
> 
> I spent yesterday drawing and cutting out the first version of this plaque. As usual, there will be other options to come. It didn't take very long to do and when I saw it on paper I was worried that it would be plain. Keith also expressed a concern about that. ("Is that ALL you are putting?", he said)
> 
> But I saw the design in my head and I knew it would be enough. Sometimes I just know. When I was finished, I was pleased with the outcome, as I know that this is only the beginning. There will be (as usual) more to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider this a beginner to intermediate project. The frame was simple to cut and the only thing that may give an issue would be the lettering, which is quite forgiving as well. I made the plaque of maple and because I used birch plywood for the letters, they are really strong and not as fragile as they look. I painted the lettering black, but the wood purists could always use a dark wood such as walnut.
> 
> It's a good start.
> 
> Today I will work on the other version of the plaque - which will reveal the inspiration for this project. I can't wait to see it finished and show you all. I am a bit excited about the possibilities.
> 
> I feel good about this. Not only did I accomplish something, but I have a really nice, mid-range project to offer. Even Keith was impressed with how it looked once it was cut. To me, that is a nice stamp of approval.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Monday. More to come tomorrow.


Thank you both Rick and Anna. I am really glad to hear that you feel your skills have improved using our designs. We both try to make each pattern a 'lesson' - not just line work. I try to write my instructions so that even newer people can successfully make the project, and I know Keith does the same. I am glad that our efforts are appreciated.

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ooh, La La! Look at "Paris" Now! *

Yesterday I showed the new "Paris" plaque that I designed. I really enjoyed making it and I loved the simplicity of the design as well as the pretty fretwork frame. I really appreciated the nice comments that were made regarding it, as I always try to make something that is both fun to make as well as appealing.










I loved the color of the natural maple that I used for the plaque. But what really had inspired me to make this plaque was one of the memory papers that I had come across recently.




  






Striped Pastel Digital paper from MayPLDigitalArt on Etsy

When I saw these beautiful 'tone on tone' striped designs, I just knew I had to use one of them for a "Paris" plaque. And even though I am not a 'pink' person, I knew the color I would use would be pink.

It's funny how thing work that way. Just seeing this softly striped paper immediately brought my mind to a place and I could clearly envision just how I wanted the project to be.

Even though I loved the way it looked yesterday, I made up a second version of it and added the pink paper as a background, as well as some beautiful crystal rhinestone accents. I think the resulting plaque looks really cool:










I even found a use for one of my heart shaped crystal rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada:










At $2.50 for a gross of these little heart shaped beauties, I just couldn't pass them up when I was purchasing my stones! Now I only have 143 left to play with! 

I also used some gorgeous fuchsia stones on the frame, which brought out the background beautifully. I could have used soft pink and it would have looked pretty as well, but since I needed to photograph this for the pattern, I thought the fuchsia stones would work better. I wasn't disappointed.

Of course, Keith was rather mocking me along the way because I added "bling" (again!) to one of my projects. I don't think he will ever understand the logic of the 'necessity' of adding something sparkly to the mix. At the risk of sounding sexist, I believe it has something to do with 'not being female.' (I know you girls understand!)

But to me, this changes the look of the project completely. It went from an attractive project to something that is so feminine and pretty. Wouldn't this look great in a young woman's room, or a powder room? It looks so romantic and pretty to me - and it epitomizes how I envision Paris.

If one were not keen on using the paper and decoupage method, the background could very easily be sponged in soft colors of pink and white with a nice result. No real painting skill is needed, and the final look would be very similar. But playing with these papers was fun and another way to use the DecoArt Decoupage Medium. It is all so much fun!

Today I will be writing the instructions for this pattern and getting the site ready for another update. Hopefully we will be updated by tomorrow.

I was so happy to hear how much you all liked this simpler design. I have many more similar designs in mind, and I am going to have a great time bringing them to you.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *Ooh, La La! Look at "Paris" Now! *
> 
> Yesterday I showed the new "Paris" plaque that I designed. I really enjoyed making it and I loved the simplicity of the design as well as the pretty fretwork frame. I really appreciated the nice comments that were made regarding it, as I always try to make something that is both fun to make as well as appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the color of the natural maple that I used for the plaque. But what really had inspired me to make this plaque was one of the memory papers that I had come across recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Pastel Digital paper from MayPLDigitalArt on Etsy
> 
> When I saw these beautiful 'tone on tone' striped designs, I just knew I had to use one of them for a "Paris" plaque. And even though I am not a 'pink' person, I knew the color I would use would be pink.
> 
> It's funny how thing work that way. Just seeing this softly striped paper immediately brought my mind to a place and I could clearly envision just how I wanted the project to be.
> 
> Even though I loved the way it looked yesterday, I made up a second version of it and added the pink paper as a background, as well as some beautiful crystal rhinestone accents. I think the resulting plaque looks really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found a use for one of my heart shaped crystal rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $2.50 for a gross of these little heart shaped beauties, I just couldn't pass them up when I was purchasing my stones! Now I only have 143 left to play with!
> 
> I also used some gorgeous fuchsia stones on the frame, which brought out the background beautifully. I could have used soft pink and it would have looked pretty as well, but since I needed to photograph this for the pattern, I thought the fuchsia stones would work better. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Of course, Keith was rather mocking me along the way because I added "bling" (again!) to one of my projects. I don't think he will ever understand the logic of the 'necessity' of adding something sparkly to the mix. At the risk of sounding sexist, I believe it has something to do with 'not being female.' (I know you girls understand!)
> 
> But to me, this changes the look of the project completely. It went from an attractive project to something that is so feminine and pretty. Wouldn't this look great in a young woman's room, or a powder room? It looks so romantic and pretty to me - and it epitomizes how I envision Paris.
> 
> If one were not keen on using the paper and decoupage method, the background could very easily be sponged in soft colors of pink and white with a nice result. No real painting skill is needed, and the final look would be very similar. But playing with these papers was fun and another way to use the DecoArt Decoupage Medium. It is all so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for this pattern and getting the site ready for another update. Hopefully we will be updated by tomorrow.
> 
> I was so happy to hear how much you all liked this simpler design. I have many more similar designs in mind, and I am going to have a great time bringing them to you.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Absolutely too pretty. You did it again Sheila!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ooh, La La! Look at "Paris" Now! *
> 
> Yesterday I showed the new "Paris" plaque that I designed. I really enjoyed making it and I loved the simplicity of the design as well as the pretty fretwork frame. I really appreciated the nice comments that were made regarding it, as I always try to make something that is both fun to make as well as appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the color of the natural maple that I used for the plaque. But what really had inspired me to make this plaque was one of the memory papers that I had come across recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Pastel Digital paper from MayPLDigitalArt on Etsy
> 
> When I saw these beautiful 'tone on tone' striped designs, I just knew I had to use one of them for a "Paris" plaque. And even though I am not a 'pink' person, I knew the color I would use would be pink.
> 
> It's funny how thing work that way. Just seeing this softly striped paper immediately brought my mind to a place and I could clearly envision just how I wanted the project to be.
> 
> Even though I loved the way it looked yesterday, I made up a second version of it and added the pink paper as a background, as well as some beautiful crystal rhinestone accents. I think the resulting plaque looks really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found a use for one of my heart shaped crystal rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $2.50 for a gross of these little heart shaped beauties, I just couldn't pass them up when I was purchasing my stones! Now I only have 143 left to play with!
> 
> I also used some gorgeous fuchsia stones on the frame, which brought out the background beautifully. I could have used soft pink and it would have looked pretty as well, but since I needed to photograph this for the pattern, I thought the fuchsia stones would work better. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Of course, Keith was rather mocking me along the way because I added "bling" (again!) to one of my projects. I don't think he will ever understand the logic of the 'necessity' of adding something sparkly to the mix. At the risk of sounding sexist, I believe it has something to do with 'not being female.' (I know you girls understand!)
> 
> But to me, this changes the look of the project completely. It went from an attractive project to something that is so feminine and pretty. Wouldn't this look great in a young woman's room, or a powder room? It looks so romantic and pretty to me - and it epitomizes how I envision Paris.
> 
> If one were not keen on using the paper and decoupage method, the background could very easily be sponged in soft colors of pink and white with a nice result. No real painting skill is needed, and the final look would be very similar. But playing with these papers was fun and another way to use the DecoArt Decoupage Medium. It is all so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for this pattern and getting the site ready for another update. Hopefully we will be updated by tomorrow.
> 
> I was so happy to hear how much you all liked this simpler design. I have many more similar designs in mind, and I am going to have a great time bringing them to you.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Wow! What a difference. It's very pretty. Any girl would love that in their room.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ooh, La La! Look at "Paris" Now! *
> 
> Yesterday I showed the new "Paris" plaque that I designed. I really enjoyed making it and I loved the simplicity of the design as well as the pretty fretwork frame. I really appreciated the nice comments that were made regarding it, as I always try to make something that is both fun to make as well as appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the color of the natural maple that I used for the plaque. But what really had inspired me to make this plaque was one of the memory papers that I had come across recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Pastel Digital paper from MayPLDigitalArt on Etsy
> 
> When I saw these beautiful 'tone on tone' striped designs, I just knew I had to use one of them for a "Paris" plaque. And even though I am not a 'pink' person, I knew the color I would use would be pink.
> 
> It's funny how thing work that way. Just seeing this softly striped paper immediately brought my mind to a place and I could clearly envision just how I wanted the project to be.
> 
> Even though I loved the way it looked yesterday, I made up a second version of it and added the pink paper as a background, as well as some beautiful crystal rhinestone accents. I think the resulting plaque looks really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found a use for one of my heart shaped crystal rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $2.50 for a gross of these little heart shaped beauties, I just couldn't pass them up when I was purchasing my stones! Now I only have 143 left to play with!
> 
> I also used some gorgeous fuchsia stones on the frame, which brought out the background beautifully. I could have used soft pink and it would have looked pretty as well, but since I needed to photograph this for the pattern, I thought the fuchsia stones would work better. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Of course, Keith was rather mocking me along the way because I added "bling" (again!) to one of my projects. I don't think he will ever understand the logic of the 'necessity' of adding something sparkly to the mix. At the risk of sounding sexist, I believe it has something to do with 'not being female.' (I know you girls understand!)
> 
> But to me, this changes the look of the project completely. It went from an attractive project to something that is so feminine and pretty. Wouldn't this look great in a young woman's room, or a powder room? It looks so romantic and pretty to me - and it epitomizes how I envision Paris.
> 
> If one were not keen on using the paper and decoupage method, the background could very easily be sponged in soft colors of pink and white with a nice result. No real painting skill is needed, and the final look would be very similar. But playing with these papers was fun and another way to use the DecoArt Decoupage Medium. It is all so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for this pattern and getting the site ready for another update. Hopefully we will be updated by tomorrow.
> 
> I was so happy to hear how much you all liked this simpler design. I have many more similar designs in mind, and I am going to have a great time bringing them to you.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you both very much! I love the second version and it was really fun to do. I think there are those who may want to let the wood grain speak for itself, but I really enjoyed making the 'pink' version and think it came out cool!

I am glad you like it as well!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ooh, La La! Look at "Paris" Now! *
> 
> Yesterday I showed the new "Paris" plaque that I designed. I really enjoyed making it and I loved the simplicity of the design as well as the pretty fretwork frame. I really appreciated the nice comments that were made regarding it, as I always try to make something that is both fun to make as well as appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the color of the natural maple that I used for the plaque. But what really had inspired me to make this plaque was one of the memory papers that I had come across recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Pastel Digital paper from MayPLDigitalArt on Etsy
> 
> When I saw these beautiful 'tone on tone' striped designs, I just knew I had to use one of them for a "Paris" plaque. And even though I am not a 'pink' person, I knew the color I would use would be pink.
> 
> It's funny how thing work that way. Just seeing this softly striped paper immediately brought my mind to a place and I could clearly envision just how I wanted the project to be.
> 
> Even though I loved the way it looked yesterday, I made up a second version of it and added the pink paper as a background, as well as some beautiful crystal rhinestone accents. I think the resulting plaque looks really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found a use for one of my heart shaped crystal rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $2.50 for a gross of these little heart shaped beauties, I just couldn't pass them up when I was purchasing my stones! Now I only have 143 left to play with!
> 
> I also used some gorgeous fuchsia stones on the frame, which brought out the background beautifully. I could have used soft pink and it would have looked pretty as well, but since I needed to photograph this for the pattern, I thought the fuchsia stones would work better. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Of course, Keith was rather mocking me along the way because I added "bling" (again!) to one of my projects. I don't think he will ever understand the logic of the 'necessity' of adding something sparkly to the mix. At the risk of sounding sexist, I believe it has something to do with 'not being female.' (I know you girls understand!)
> 
> But to me, this changes the look of the project completely. It went from an attractive project to something that is so feminine and pretty. Wouldn't this look great in a young woman's room, or a powder room? It looks so romantic and pretty to me - and it epitomizes how I envision Paris.
> 
> If one were not keen on using the paper and decoupage method, the background could very easily be sponged in soft colors of pink and white with a nice result. No real painting skill is needed, and the final look would be very similar. But playing with these papers was fun and another way to use the DecoArt Decoupage Medium. It is all so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for this pattern and getting the site ready for another update. Hopefully we will be updated by tomorrow.
> 
> I was so happy to hear how much you all liked this simpler design. I have many more similar designs in mind, and I am going to have a great time bringing them to you.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


That's just 1st class all the way Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ooh, La La! Look at "Paris" Now! *
> 
> Yesterday I showed the new "Paris" plaque that I designed. I really enjoyed making it and I loved the simplicity of the design as well as the pretty fretwork frame. I really appreciated the nice comments that were made regarding it, as I always try to make something that is both fun to make as well as appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the color of the natural maple that I used for the plaque. But what really had inspired me to make this plaque was one of the memory papers that I had come across recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Pastel Digital paper from MayPLDigitalArt on Etsy
> 
> When I saw these beautiful 'tone on tone' striped designs, I just knew I had to use one of them for a "Paris" plaque. And even though I am not a 'pink' person, I knew the color I would use would be pink.
> 
> It's funny how thing work that way. Just seeing this softly striped paper immediately brought my mind to a place and I could clearly envision just how I wanted the project to be.
> 
> Even though I loved the way it looked yesterday, I made up a second version of it and added the pink paper as a background, as well as some beautiful crystal rhinestone accents. I think the resulting plaque looks really cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found a use for one of my heart shaped crystal rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $2.50 for a gross of these little heart shaped beauties, I just couldn't pass them up when I was purchasing my stones! Now I only have 143 left to play with!
> 
> I also used some gorgeous fuchsia stones on the frame, which brought out the background beautifully. I could have used soft pink and it would have looked pretty as well, but since I needed to photograph this for the pattern, I thought the fuchsia stones would work better. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Of course, Keith was rather mocking me along the way because I added "bling" (again!) to one of my projects. I don't think he will ever understand the logic of the 'necessity' of adding something sparkly to the mix. At the risk of sounding sexist, I believe it has something to do with 'not being female.' (I know you girls understand!)
> 
> But to me, this changes the look of the project completely. It went from an attractive project to something that is so feminine and pretty. Wouldn't this look great in a young woman's room, or a powder room? It looks so romantic and pretty to me - and it epitomizes how I envision Paris.
> 
> If one were not keen on using the paper and decoupage method, the background could very easily be sponged in soft colors of pink and white with a nice result. No real painting skill is needed, and the final look would be very similar. But playing with these papers was fun and another way to use the DecoArt Decoupage Medium. It is all so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for this pattern and getting the site ready for another update. Hopefully we will be updated by tomorrow.
> 
> I was so happy to hear how much you all liked this simpler design. I have many more similar designs in mind, and I am going to have a great time bringing them to you.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you so much Roger! It was a lot of fun to make! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Projects on our Site*

It was a very tumultuous night here in Nova Scotia. I don't think I heard wind like that in all the years that I had been living here. At least it was warm though, as we heard that nearly everyone located west of us was once again experiencing snow. I fully expected to wake up to more snow on the ground, but it is still very warm and raining.

The wind gusts were fierce. They awoke me several times, as the house was actually shaking. At about 3:30 in the morning, we heard our recycle bin blowing from the front of the house to the rear, and Keith gallantly went outside with a flashlight to retrieve it, finding it right on the brink of the woods behind us.

Needless to say, I didn't get much rest. I awoke while it was still dark and knew that I wouldn't be able to fall back asleep. But with my second cup of coffee almost finished, I almost feel human now. Thank goodness for caffeine.

Today we are completing the latest site update at Sheila Landry Designs. Besides my two new patterns, Keith also has three new napkin holders for our customers to cut. I think they came out pretty nice:




  






SLDK369 Largemouth Bass Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern

What is nice about his napkin holder designs is that they each include a mini-plaque pattern so you can make a matching trivet or make a nice little set. He also has a special where you can purchase any three napkin holders of your choice.

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDKNHSET1

They are all pretty cool, I think.

My contribution this time around are the "Paris" plaque, as well as the Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes:




  






SLD455 - 12 Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes

Not only will these little bunnies be fun for Easter, but I can think of so many applications to crafts and projects all through the summer months. They are so pretty and fun!

I will be writing our newsletter today and sending it out this afternoon. If you subscribe already, be sure to watch for it. If you don't and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so at this page on our site:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list

Our list of subscribers continues to grow (thank you!) and we truly appreciate it.

I hope we can avoid having another falling of snow. Even though I love the winter, I have had my fill of it for this year. I also enjoy the nicer weather and I hope that eventually we will have some warmer and sunny days. I can't wait for my first trip to the beach.

Whatever the day brings, I know I will have a good one. I am anxious to finish up the newsletter and then get started on my next designs. There are so many fun things that I want to do!

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects on our Site*
> 
> It was a very tumultuous night here in Nova Scotia. I don't think I heard wind like that in all the years that I had been living here. At least it was warm though, as we heard that nearly everyone located west of us was once again experiencing snow. I fully expected to wake up to more snow on the ground, but it is still very warm and raining.
> 
> The wind gusts were fierce. They awoke me several times, as the house was actually shaking. At about 3:30 in the morning, we heard our recycle bin blowing from the front of the house to the rear, and Keith gallantly went outside with a flashlight to retrieve it, finding it right on the brink of the woods behind us.
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't get much rest. I awoke while it was still dark and knew that I wouldn't be able to fall back asleep. But with my second cup of coffee almost finished, I almost feel human now. Thank goodness for caffeine.
> 
> Today we are completing the latest site update at Sheila Landry Designs. Besides my two new patterns, Keith also has three new napkin holders for our customers to cut. I think they came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK369 Largemouth Bass Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> What is nice about his napkin holder designs is that they each include a mini-plaque pattern so you can make a matching trivet or make a nice little set. He also has a special where you can purchase any three napkin holders of your choice.
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDKNHSET1
> 
> They are all pretty cool, I think.
> 
> My contribution this time around are the "Paris" plaque, as well as the Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD455 - 12 Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes
> 
> Not only will these little bunnies be fun for Easter, but I can think of so many applications to crafts and projects all through the summer months. They are so pretty and fun!
> 
> I will be writing our newsletter today and sending it out this afternoon. If you subscribe already, be sure to watch for it. If you don't and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so at this page on our site:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Our list of subscribers continues to grow (thank you!) and we truly appreciate it.
> 
> I hope we can avoid having another falling of snow. Even though I love the winter, I have had my fill of it for this year. I also enjoy the nicer weather and I hope that eventually we will have some warmer and sunny days. I can't wait for my first trip to the beach.
> 
> Whatever the day brings, I know I will have a good one. I am anxious to finish up the newsletter and then get started on my next designs. There are so many fun things that I want to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Superb napkin holder! Keith is certainly a very crafty person. As we use cloth napkins all the time, even for every day use, three meals a day; it's an important item on our tables. Over the passed some 30 years I've constructed many as gifts with only the initial of the last name of the recipient routed into them. A great use of off cuts. Thanks for the entry today, I must try some scrolling for such patterns. Did he dye the finish for the high lights?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects on our Site*
> 
> It was a very tumultuous night here in Nova Scotia. I don't think I heard wind like that in all the years that I had been living here. At least it was warm though, as we heard that nearly everyone located west of us was once again experiencing snow. I fully expected to wake up to more snow on the ground, but it is still very warm and raining.
> 
> The wind gusts were fierce. They awoke me several times, as the house was actually shaking. At about 3:30 in the morning, we heard our recycle bin blowing from the front of the house to the rear, and Keith gallantly went outside with a flashlight to retrieve it, finding it right on the brink of the woods behind us.
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't get much rest. I awoke while it was still dark and knew that I wouldn't be able to fall back asleep. But with my second cup of coffee almost finished, I almost feel human now. Thank goodness for caffeine.
> 
> Today we are completing the latest site update at Sheila Landry Designs. Besides my two new patterns, Keith also has three new napkin holders for our customers to cut. I think they came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK369 Largemouth Bass Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> What is nice about his napkin holder designs is that they each include a mini-plaque pattern so you can make a matching trivet or make a nice little set. He also has a special where you can purchase any three napkin holders of your choice.
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDKNHSET1
> 
> They are all pretty cool, I think.
> 
> My contribution this time around are the "Paris" plaque, as well as the Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD455 - 12 Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes
> 
> Not only will these little bunnies be fun for Easter, but I can think of so many applications to crafts and projects all through the summer months. They are so pretty and fun!
> 
> I will be writing our newsletter today and sending it out this afternoon. If you subscribe already, be sure to watch for it. If you don't and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so at this page on our site:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Our list of subscribers continues to grow (thank you!) and we truly appreciate it.
> 
> I hope we can avoid having another falling of snow. Even though I love the winter, I have had my fill of it for this year. I also enjoy the nicer weather and I hope that eventually we will have some warmer and sunny days. I can't wait for my first trip to the beach.
> 
> Whatever the day brings, I know I will have a good one. I am anxious to finish up the newsletter and then get started on my next designs. There are so many fun things that I want to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thanks, Russell:
He used contrasting veneer for the backing. I think he used walnut veneer and 1/2" maple for the main design. He finished them with mineral oil followed by spray lacquer. Perhaps the oil makes the color difference on the edges.

I like his designs as well. He always comes up with very artistic things. It is great to have such a talented partner.

We are glad you like them as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects on our Site*
> 
> It was a very tumultuous night here in Nova Scotia. I don't think I heard wind like that in all the years that I had been living here. At least it was warm though, as we heard that nearly everyone located west of us was once again experiencing snow. I fully expected to wake up to more snow on the ground, but it is still very warm and raining.
> 
> The wind gusts were fierce. They awoke me several times, as the house was actually shaking. At about 3:30 in the morning, we heard our recycle bin blowing from the front of the house to the rear, and Keith gallantly went outside with a flashlight to retrieve it, finding it right on the brink of the woods behind us.
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't get much rest. I awoke while it was still dark and knew that I wouldn't be able to fall back asleep. But with my second cup of coffee almost finished, I almost feel human now. Thank goodness for caffeine.
> 
> Today we are completing the latest site update at Sheila Landry Designs. Besides my two new patterns, Keith also has three new napkin holders for our customers to cut. I think they came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK369 Largemouth Bass Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> What is nice about his napkin holder designs is that they each include a mini-plaque pattern so you can make a matching trivet or make a nice little set. He also has a special where you can purchase any three napkin holders of your choice.
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDKNHSET1
> 
> They are all pretty cool, I think.
> 
> My contribution this time around are the "Paris" plaque, as well as the Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD455 - 12 Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes
> 
> Not only will these little bunnies be fun for Easter, but I can think of so many applications to crafts and projects all through the summer months. They are so pretty and fun!
> 
> I will be writing our newsletter today and sending it out this afternoon. If you subscribe already, be sure to watch for it. If you don't and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so at this page on our site:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Our list of subscribers continues to grow (thank you!) and we truly appreciate it.
> 
> I hope we can avoid having another falling of snow. Even though I love the winter, I have had my fill of it for this year. I also enjoy the nicer weather and I hope that eventually we will have some warmer and sunny days. I can't wait for my first trip to the beach.
> 
> Whatever the day brings, I know I will have a good one. I am anxious to finish up the newsletter and then get started on my next designs. There are so many fun things that I want to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Love Keith's napkin holders! Three more to add to my list  I think my favourite are the butterfly and the hummingbird. 
It's raining here today too. The plans for planting will be on hold today!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects on our Site*
> 
> It was a very tumultuous night here in Nova Scotia. I don't think I heard wind like that in all the years that I had been living here. At least it was warm though, as we heard that nearly everyone located west of us was once again experiencing snow. I fully expected to wake up to more snow on the ground, but it is still very warm and raining.
> 
> The wind gusts were fierce. They awoke me several times, as the house was actually shaking. At about 3:30 in the morning, we heard our recycle bin blowing from the front of the house to the rear, and Keith gallantly went outside with a flashlight to retrieve it, finding it right on the brink of the woods behind us.
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't get much rest. I awoke while it was still dark and knew that I wouldn't be able to fall back asleep. But with my second cup of coffee almost finished, I almost feel human now. Thank goodness for caffeine.
> 
> Today we are completing the latest site update at Sheila Landry Designs. Besides my two new patterns, Keith also has three new napkin holders for our customers to cut. I think they came out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK369 Largemouth Bass Napkin Holder and Plaque Pattern
> 
> What is nice about his napkin holder designs is that they each include a mini-plaque pattern so you can make a matching trivet or make a nice little set. He also has a special where you can purchase any three napkin holders of your choice.
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDKNHSET1
> 
> They are all pretty cool, I think.
> 
> My contribution this time around are the "Paris" plaque, as well as the Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD455 - 12 Decoupage Bunny Silhouettes
> 
> Not only will these little bunnies be fun for Easter, but I can think of so many applications to crafts and projects all through the summer months. They are so pretty and fun!
> 
> I will be writing our newsletter today and sending it out this afternoon. If you subscribe already, be sure to watch for it. If you don't and wish to join our mailing list, you can do so at this page on our site:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list
> 
> Our list of subscribers continues to grow (thank you!) and we truly appreciate it.
> 
> I hope we can avoid having another falling of snow. Even though I love the winter, I have had my fill of it for this year. I also enjoy the nicer weather and I hope that eventually we will have some warmer and sunny days. I can't wait for my first trip to the beach.
> 
> Whatever the day brings, I know I will have a good one. I am anxious to finish up the newsletter and then get started on my next designs. There are so many fun things that I want to do!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you as always, Anna. We had some "flurries" earlier, but that seems to have passed. The sun is trying to shine so maybe there is some hope after all.

In any case, it will be a wonderful day! I will make sure it is!

Have a great one yourself! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Website Updated*

Yesterday I spent the day writing our bi-monthly newsletter and sending it out to our customers. We have been doing pretty well with gaining new subscribers as out business continues to grow. We are also happy that we seem to be figuring out how to send a proper newsletter so that the mail servers don't view it as SPAM and block it. For a while, we were getting several hundred emails bounced back to us whenever we sent out an issue. This was annoying because not only did it clog up my own email, but it meant that customers who signed up and WANTED to receive our newsletter were not getting it. It took a bit of research and homework on Keith's part to figure out what was going on and modify the way we did things as to minimize bounce back. It is always a learning process.

But it seems that most of our customers do receive out letters, which is good for everyone involved. We know everyone doesn't follow the blog here every day and people find having all our new items and sales announced in one place a couple of times a month was convenient.

Updating our site this frequently is helpful in many ways. We find that doing updates about every two weeks is good, as we usually have at least four to five new patterns to show, as well as some new articles from time to time. We like to change our sales items as well, and while we don't change them with every update, we probably do every other one, which keeps our site fresh and people interested.

It motivates us as well, as we strive a bit harder to make our own deadlines for updates in addition to the other deadlines we have.

Keith and I both believe that a combination of all of these factors is what helps our business grow and be successful.

I mention this all because I receive many questions as to how to succeed in having your own business. I want people to understand that things don't just 'happen' and that there is quite a bit of maintenance involved that goes hand in hand with the creation process. That is also why I believe that having a partner is really beneficial. It would really be difficult to do things alone and still have time to create.

As I always say, I am very happy to have a great partner in Keith. Not only is he a talented designer, but one who does much of the behind the scenes work to make our site look great and function properly. I know without him by my side, things would be very different.

I showed some of the new items that we just added in yesterday's post, and I wanted to show you the others today.

Besides the Bass Napkin Holder/Plaque pattern, Keith added two additional patterns to the series.

He added this pretty Hummingbird Napkin Holder/Plaque patterns (SLDK 370)




  






And also this SLDK371 Monarch Butterfly Napkin Holder/Plaque pattern:




  






He also made up a Napkin Holder Set Pattern where our customer can choose their favorite three Napkin Holders for a reduced price.

My other new project was the Paris! Self-Framing Plaque Pattern:




  








  






I have had several people ask if the pattern was available and I am happy to say it is.

We also changed our sale patterns. This time Keith and I each picked five of our favorite patterns that each other made and put them on sale. We call this "Our Designers Favorite" Sale and you can see it on our Pattern Specials Page.

And don't forget, we have our new booklet - Getting Started With the Scroll Saw - that is available as both a paper copy and a downloadable copy. It is great for those just starting out.

So that means today I get to start on some new things. I have some ideas about some new patterns that I hope everyone will like. I also have some new deadlines coming up for the magazine that I need to get busy with. There is always something nice to do.

I hope you all have a great day. Thanks to you all for your continued support. We both appreciate it very much.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day writing our bi-monthly newsletter and sending it out to our customers. We have been doing pretty well with gaining new subscribers as out business continues to grow. We are also happy that we seem to be figuring out how to send a proper newsletter so that the mail servers don't view it as SPAM and block it. For a while, we were getting several hundred emails bounced back to us whenever we sent out an issue. This was annoying because not only did it clog up my own email, but it meant that customers who signed up and WANTED to receive our newsletter were not getting it. It took a bit of research and homework on Keith's part to figure out what was going on and modify the way we did things as to minimize bounce back. It is always a learning process.
> 
> But it seems that most of our customers do receive out letters, which is good for everyone involved. We know everyone doesn't follow the blog here every day and people find having all our new items and sales announced in one place a couple of times a month was convenient.
> 
> Updating our site this frequently is helpful in many ways. We find that doing updates about every two weeks is good, as we usually have at least four to five new patterns to show, as well as some new articles from time to time. We like to change our sales items as well, and while we don't change them with every update, we probably do every other one, which keeps our site fresh and people interested.
> 
> It motivates us as well, as we strive a bit harder to make our own deadlines for updates in addition to the other deadlines we have.
> 
> Keith and I both believe that a combination of all of these factors is what helps our business grow and be successful.
> 
> I mention this all because I receive many questions as to how to succeed in having your own business. I want people to understand that things don't just 'happen' and that there is quite a bit of maintenance involved that goes hand in hand with the creation process. That is also why I believe that having a partner is really beneficial. It would really be difficult to do things alone and still have time to create.
> 
> As I always say, I am very happy to have a great partner in Keith. Not only is he a talented designer, but one who does much of the behind the scenes work to make our site look great and function properly. I know without him by my side, things would be very different.
> 
> I showed some of the new items that we just added in yesterday's post, and I wanted to show you the others today.
> 
> Besides the Bass Napkin Holder/Plaque pattern, Keith added two additional patterns to the series.
> 
> He added this pretty Hummingbird Napkin Holder/Plaque patterns (SLDK 370)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this SLDK371 Monarch Butterfly Napkin Holder/Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also made up a Napkin Holder Set Pattern where our customer can choose their favorite three Napkin Holders for a reduced price.
> 
> My other new project was the Paris! Self-Framing Plaque Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several people ask if the pattern was available and I am happy to say it is.
> 
> We also changed our sale patterns. This time Keith and I each picked five of our favorite patterns that each other made and put them on sale. We call this "Our Designers Favorite" Sale and you can see it on our Pattern Specials Page.
> 
> And don't forget, we have our new booklet - Getting Started With the Scroll Saw - that is available as both a paper copy and a downloadable copy. It is great for those just starting out.
> 
> So that means today I get to start on some new things. I have some ideas about some new patterns that I hope everyone will like. I also have some new deadlines coming up for the magazine that I need to get busy with. There is always something nice to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Thanks to you all for your continued support. We both appreciate it very much.


I'll say it again, you & Keith make a beautiful pair o scrollers. Always enjoy the delicateness of all your projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day writing our bi-monthly newsletter and sending it out to our customers. We have been doing pretty well with gaining new subscribers as out business continues to grow. We are also happy that we seem to be figuring out how to send a proper newsletter so that the mail servers don't view it as SPAM and block it. For a while, we were getting several hundred emails bounced back to us whenever we sent out an issue. This was annoying because not only did it clog up my own email, but it meant that customers who signed up and WANTED to receive our newsletter were not getting it. It took a bit of research and homework on Keith's part to figure out what was going on and modify the way we did things as to minimize bounce back. It is always a learning process.
> 
> But it seems that most of our customers do receive out letters, which is good for everyone involved. We know everyone doesn't follow the blog here every day and people find having all our new items and sales announced in one place a couple of times a month was convenient.
> 
> Updating our site this frequently is helpful in many ways. We find that doing updates about every two weeks is good, as we usually have at least four to five new patterns to show, as well as some new articles from time to time. We like to change our sales items as well, and while we don't change them with every update, we probably do every other one, which keeps our site fresh and people interested.
> 
> It motivates us as well, as we strive a bit harder to make our own deadlines for updates in addition to the other deadlines we have.
> 
> Keith and I both believe that a combination of all of these factors is what helps our business grow and be successful.
> 
> I mention this all because I receive many questions as to how to succeed in having your own business. I want people to understand that things don't just 'happen' and that there is quite a bit of maintenance involved that goes hand in hand with the creation process. That is also why I believe that having a partner is really beneficial. It would really be difficult to do things alone and still have time to create.
> 
> As I always say, I am very happy to have a great partner in Keith. Not only is he a talented designer, but one who does much of the behind the scenes work to make our site look great and function properly. I know without him by my side, things would be very different.
> 
> I showed some of the new items that we just added in yesterday's post, and I wanted to show you the others today.
> 
> Besides the Bass Napkin Holder/Plaque pattern, Keith added two additional patterns to the series.
> 
> He added this pretty Hummingbird Napkin Holder/Plaque patterns (SLDK 370)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this SLDK371 Monarch Butterfly Napkin Holder/Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also made up a Napkin Holder Set Pattern where our customer can choose their favorite three Napkin Holders for a reduced price.
> 
> My other new project was the Paris! Self-Framing Plaque Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several people ask if the pattern was available and I am happy to say it is.
> 
> We also changed our sale patterns. This time Keith and I each picked five of our favorite patterns that each other made and put them on sale. We call this "Our Designers Favorite" Sale and you can see it on our Pattern Specials Page.
> 
> And don't forget, we have our new booklet - Getting Started With the Scroll Saw - that is available as both a paper copy and a downloadable copy. It is great for those just starting out.
> 
> So that means today I get to start on some new things. I have some ideas about some new patterns that I hope everyone will like. I also have some new deadlines coming up for the magazine that I need to get busy with. There is always something nice to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Thanks to you all for your continued support. We both appreciate it very much.


Thank you, Roger!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Walking Before Running*

It has now been over twenty years since I first began scroll sawing. (I know! I don't really FEEL like I am THAT OLD!) Even as I sat here to write that number down, I had to count a couple of times to make sure my number was correct. It seems like only yesterday when I hit the fifteen year mark, and now that the years have climbed into the twenties, it amazes me even more.

I remember those first days of cutting so well. My friend Cari had a wonderful father who was an engineer and he believed in teaching his children whatever they wanted to learn. Being with Cari nearly every day when our children were growing up, I was fortunate to learn from her dad as well. He loved to encourage us both and always made sure we had all the tools, etc. that we needed at our disposal, as well as his shop.

He was a great teacher because he gave us the means to learn, yet didn't interfere. After showing us the basic functions and safety procedures, he stepped into the background and allowed us to experiment, explore and learn on our own. He was always nearby if we needed him, but for the most part, he encouraged us to do what we wanted and was a huge believer that experience was the best of teachers. Since Cari and I were both adventurous and creative, we often went in different directions using the same materials and tools, and not only did we learn for ourselves, but we also learned from each other. It was a great time in my life.

Having all those years of scrolling and woodworking under my belt has served me well. While Cari used her skills to create lovely things to sell at shops and through sales at her workplace and give as gifts, I more or less headed towards designing. To me, it never seemed that the available patterns suited my own taste. I found myself early on modifying patterns and making them more to my own taste and liking.

Soon I was using very little of the original designs and doing most of the drawing myself. Then in 1996 when Cari and I attended a craft trade show in the Chicago area, we met up with the folks at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The rest (as they say) is history.

Over the years with working for the magazine my skilled have improved a great deal. One thing about doing articles for the magazine is that you always want to put your absolute best foot forward. After all - you are reaching a number of people that is far greater than previously and it is natural that you want to show off your best skills.

As a designer, I tend to do the same. I always try to 'outdo' my previous designs and do my best there as well.

But there is a slight flaw in that way of thinking. While I want to do my best, I sometimes find that MY best is much too difficult for some of my customers. Especially those who are newer to scroll sawing.

My first realization of this came a couple of years ago when I was teaching. It had been several years since I directly taught students, as up until then, I had mainly been creating patterns for my site and the magazine. I realized that some of the skills that came second nature to me were a bit more difficult for someone who was newer to using the scroll saw. It was then that I also realized that in order to make some patterns that a newer sawyer could use, I needed to 'tone down' things, just a tad.

While that sounds like it would be something easy to do, that really isn't the case. My competitive nature has me continually striving for perfection, and when I do something that I would consider 'easy', I sometimes feel as if I am slacking off. Keith understands this as well. His recent napkin holders were a bit easier to make than his filigree patterns, for instance. He expressed his concern to me when he was drawing them that they were 'too plain' and was worried that people wouldn't like them.

But he cut them out and they looked beautiful, and since we introduced them, there has been a fantastic response. It taught us BOTH that people need a broader level of designs to work on. They need to walk before they can run.

It only makes sense.

So with that in mind, I am in the process of developing some easier patterns that will be geared for those newer to scroll sawing.

Both Keith and I have noticed that there is a good influx of new people, and we receive many questions from them on a daily basis. I also noticed that many times these people mention that some of our patterns are 'just too hard' for them to attempt, and while they liked the designs, they felt overwhelmed and intimidated by them. While they aspire to try them in the future, they just didn't feel that their ability was at that point yet.

We do understand that.

I have decided to make the next several projects geared to this way of thinking. Yesterday, I began working on a new series of simple, yet (I think!) attractive patterns that will look awesome when finished, yet not be out of reach for a newer scroll sawyer. I haven't thought of what I was going to call the series yet, but I am sure I will come up with a name in the next day or so. Below is a sample of one of the designs:










With these patterns, I want to introduce some basic skills that one can easily accomplish for this piece and also apply to other pieces they want to make as well. I hope that these patterns will be a bridge between what we consider "basic" cutting and elaborate fretwork. I hope they will close the gap between the two levels and help people transition from the 'beginner' to the 'intermediate' label in an enjoyable and satisfying way.

Why didn't I think of this before?

I look at this type of designing to have its own type of challenge. In drawing the patterns, I need to step back and really think about what I am doing. I am not good at 'holding back' and my goal with the patterns is to make them look wonderful and attractive, yet be easy to accomplish and teach new skills in the process. I think I am up for it though.

So today will be a day of drawing and redrawing. I think that it will be a fun way to expand our line of work so that it reaches a larger audience and teaches others as well. I will certainly keep you all updated on my progress, and I welcome your comments and suggestions. It will be good to hear what others think as well.

Have a wonderful day today. I can't believe that Friday is already upon us. It is calm and sunny and while it is still a bit cool, at least it not grey and snowy. Certainly it is a day to enjoy.

Have a great one!

For once you have tasted flight you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skywards, for there you have been and there you will long to return. - Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Walking Before Running*
> 
> It has now been over twenty years since I first began scroll sawing. (I know! I don't really FEEL like I am THAT OLD!) Even as I sat here to write that number down, I had to count a couple of times to make sure my number was correct. It seems like only yesterday when I hit the fifteen year mark, and now that the years have climbed into the twenties, it amazes me even more.
> 
> I remember those first days of cutting so well. My friend Cari had a wonderful father who was an engineer and he believed in teaching his children whatever they wanted to learn. Being with Cari nearly every day when our children were growing up, I was fortunate to learn from her dad as well. He loved to encourage us both and always made sure we had all the tools, etc. that we needed at our disposal, as well as his shop.
> 
> He was a great teacher because he gave us the means to learn, yet didn't interfere. After showing us the basic functions and safety procedures, he stepped into the background and allowed us to experiment, explore and learn on our own. He was always nearby if we needed him, but for the most part, he encouraged us to do what we wanted and was a huge believer that experience was the best of teachers. Since Cari and I were both adventurous and creative, we often went in different directions using the same materials and tools, and not only did we learn for ourselves, but we also learned from each other. It was a great time in my life.
> 
> Having all those years of scrolling and woodworking under my belt has served me well. While Cari used her skills to create lovely things to sell at shops and through sales at her workplace and give as gifts, I more or less headed towards designing. To me, it never seemed that the available patterns suited my own taste. I found myself early on modifying patterns and making them more to my own taste and liking.
> 
> Soon I was using very little of the original designs and doing most of the drawing myself. Then in 1996 when Cari and I attended a craft trade show in the Chicago area, we met up with the folks at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The rest (as they say) is history.
> 
> Over the years with working for the magazine my skilled have improved a great deal. One thing about doing articles for the magazine is that you always want to put your absolute best foot forward. After all - you are reaching a number of people that is far greater than previously and it is natural that you want to show off your best skills.
> 
> As a designer, I tend to do the same. I always try to 'outdo' my previous designs and do my best there as well.
> 
> But there is a slight flaw in that way of thinking. While I want to do my best, I sometimes find that MY best is much too difficult for some of my customers. Especially those who are newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> My first realization of this came a couple of years ago when I was teaching. It had been several years since I directly taught students, as up until then, I had mainly been creating patterns for my site and the magazine. I realized that some of the skills that came second nature to me were a bit more difficult for someone who was newer to using the scroll saw. It was then that I also realized that in order to make some patterns that a newer sawyer could use, I needed to 'tone down' things, just a tad.
> 
> While that sounds like it would be something easy to do, that really isn't the case. My competitive nature has me continually striving for perfection, and when I do something that I would consider 'easy', I sometimes feel as if I am slacking off. Keith understands this as well. His recent napkin holders were a bit easier to make than his filigree patterns, for instance. He expressed his concern to me when he was drawing them that they were 'too plain' and was worried that people wouldn't like them.
> 
> But he cut them out and they looked beautiful, and since we introduced them, there has been a fantastic response. It taught us BOTH that people need a broader level of designs to work on. They need to walk before they can run.
> 
> It only makes sense.
> 
> So with that in mind, I am in the process of developing some easier patterns that will be geared for those newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there is a good influx of new people, and we receive many questions from them on a daily basis. I also noticed that many times these people mention that some of our patterns are 'just too hard' for them to attempt, and while they liked the designs, they felt overwhelmed and intimidated by them. While they aspire to try them in the future, they just didn't feel that their ability was at that point yet.
> 
> We do understand that.
> 
> I have decided to make the next several projects geared to this way of thinking. Yesterday, I began working on a new series of simple, yet (I think!) attractive patterns that will look awesome when finished, yet not be out of reach for a newer scroll sawyer. I haven't thought of what I was going to call the series yet, but I am sure I will come up with a name in the next day or so. Below is a sample of one of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these patterns, I want to introduce some basic skills that one can easily accomplish for this piece and also apply to other pieces they want to make as well. I hope that these patterns will be a bridge between what we consider "basic" cutting and elaborate fretwork. I hope they will close the gap between the two levels and help people transition from the 'beginner' to the 'intermediate' label in an enjoyable and satisfying way.
> 
> Why didn't I think of this before?
> 
> I look at this type of designing to have its own type of challenge. In drawing the patterns, I need to step back and really think about what I am doing. I am not good at 'holding back' and my goal with the patterns is to make them look wonderful and attractive, yet be easy to accomplish and teach new skills in the process. I think I am up for it though.
> 
> So today will be a day of drawing and redrawing. I think that it will be a fun way to expand our line of work so that it reaches a larger audience and teaches others as well. I will certainly keep you all updated on my progress, and I welcome your comments and suggestions. It will be good to hear what others think as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I can't believe that Friday is already upon us. It is calm and sunny and while it is still a bit cool, at least it not grey and snowy. Certainly it is a day to enjoy.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> For once you have tasted flight you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skywards, for there you have been and there you will long to return. - Leonardo da Vinci


You really make me feel older today. I was introduced to scrolling in the late 60's in my Grandfathers shop, then obtained my first saw in the 70's. Didn't know of any available patterns so I did some simple ones of my own and every year would do ornaments that were dated instead of cards for family and friends. Don't think I was meant to be a designer as I would rather do the cutting so I really appreciate designers like you and Keith.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Walking Before Running*
> 
> It has now been over twenty years since I first began scroll sawing. (I know! I don't really FEEL like I am THAT OLD!) Even as I sat here to write that number down, I had to count a couple of times to make sure my number was correct. It seems like only yesterday when I hit the fifteen year mark, and now that the years have climbed into the twenties, it amazes me even more.
> 
> I remember those first days of cutting so well. My friend Cari had a wonderful father who was an engineer and he believed in teaching his children whatever they wanted to learn. Being with Cari nearly every day when our children were growing up, I was fortunate to learn from her dad as well. He loved to encourage us both and always made sure we had all the tools, etc. that we needed at our disposal, as well as his shop.
> 
> He was a great teacher because he gave us the means to learn, yet didn't interfere. After showing us the basic functions and safety procedures, he stepped into the background and allowed us to experiment, explore and learn on our own. He was always nearby if we needed him, but for the most part, he encouraged us to do what we wanted and was a huge believer that experience was the best of teachers. Since Cari and I were both adventurous and creative, we often went in different directions using the same materials and tools, and not only did we learn for ourselves, but we also learned from each other. It was a great time in my life.
> 
> Having all those years of scrolling and woodworking under my belt has served me well. While Cari used her skills to create lovely things to sell at shops and through sales at her workplace and give as gifts, I more or less headed towards designing. To me, it never seemed that the available patterns suited my own taste. I found myself early on modifying patterns and making them more to my own taste and liking.
> 
> Soon I was using very little of the original designs and doing most of the drawing myself. Then in 1996 when Cari and I attended a craft trade show in the Chicago area, we met up with the folks at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The rest (as they say) is history.
> 
> Over the years with working for the magazine my skilled have improved a great deal. One thing about doing articles for the magazine is that you always want to put your absolute best foot forward. After all - you are reaching a number of people that is far greater than previously and it is natural that you want to show off your best skills.
> 
> As a designer, I tend to do the same. I always try to 'outdo' my previous designs and do my best there as well.
> 
> But there is a slight flaw in that way of thinking. While I want to do my best, I sometimes find that MY best is much too difficult for some of my customers. Especially those who are newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> My first realization of this came a couple of years ago when I was teaching. It had been several years since I directly taught students, as up until then, I had mainly been creating patterns for my site and the magazine. I realized that some of the skills that came second nature to me were a bit more difficult for someone who was newer to using the scroll saw. It was then that I also realized that in order to make some patterns that a newer sawyer could use, I needed to 'tone down' things, just a tad.
> 
> While that sounds like it would be something easy to do, that really isn't the case. My competitive nature has me continually striving for perfection, and when I do something that I would consider 'easy', I sometimes feel as if I am slacking off. Keith understands this as well. His recent napkin holders were a bit easier to make than his filigree patterns, for instance. He expressed his concern to me when he was drawing them that they were 'too plain' and was worried that people wouldn't like them.
> 
> But he cut them out and they looked beautiful, and since we introduced them, there has been a fantastic response. It taught us BOTH that people need a broader level of designs to work on. They need to walk before they can run.
> 
> It only makes sense.
> 
> So with that in mind, I am in the process of developing some easier patterns that will be geared for those newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there is a good influx of new people, and we receive many questions from them on a daily basis. I also noticed that many times these people mention that some of our patterns are 'just too hard' for them to attempt, and while they liked the designs, they felt overwhelmed and intimidated by them. While they aspire to try them in the future, they just didn't feel that their ability was at that point yet.
> 
> We do understand that.
> 
> I have decided to make the next several projects geared to this way of thinking. Yesterday, I began working on a new series of simple, yet (I think!) attractive patterns that will look awesome when finished, yet not be out of reach for a newer scroll sawyer. I haven't thought of what I was going to call the series yet, but I am sure I will come up with a name in the next day or so. Below is a sample of one of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these patterns, I want to introduce some basic skills that one can easily accomplish for this piece and also apply to other pieces they want to make as well. I hope that these patterns will be a bridge between what we consider "basic" cutting and elaborate fretwork. I hope they will close the gap between the two levels and help people transition from the 'beginner' to the 'intermediate' label in an enjoyable and satisfying way.
> 
> Why didn't I think of this before?
> 
> I look at this type of designing to have its own type of challenge. In drawing the patterns, I need to step back and really think about what I am doing. I am not good at 'holding back' and my goal with the patterns is to make them look wonderful and attractive, yet be easy to accomplish and teach new skills in the process. I think I am up for it though.
> 
> So today will be a day of drawing and redrawing. I think that it will be a fun way to expand our line of work so that it reaches a larger audience and teaches others as well. I will certainly keep you all updated on my progress, and I welcome your comments and suggestions. It will be good to hear what others think as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I can't believe that Friday is already upon us. It is calm and sunny and while it is still a bit cool, at least it not grey and snowy. Certainly it is a day to enjoy.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> For once you have tasted flight you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skywards, for there you have been and there you will long to return. - Leonardo da Vinci


Thanks, Kepy. I think that I felt 'old' too when I realized how many years it had been. My daughter is 23 now and I remember Cari and I cutting with Danielle and Cari's son Steve toddling around the yard. Time sure flies! 

Both Keith and I really appreciate that people enjoy our designs. We have been hearing though how people love them, but some are too hard for them to do at this point. We figure it is time to tone things down a bit and do easier patterns that will help others advance and learn. That doesn't mean we still won't do some more difficult work - we will just round things out a bit. 

Sheila


----------



## woodsmithshop

scrollgirl said:


> *Walking Before Running*
> 
> It has now been over twenty years since I first began scroll sawing. (I know! I don't really FEEL like I am THAT OLD!) Even as I sat here to write that number down, I had to count a couple of times to make sure my number was correct. It seems like only yesterday when I hit the fifteen year mark, and now that the years have climbed into the twenties, it amazes me even more.
> 
> I remember those first days of cutting so well. My friend Cari had a wonderful father who was an engineer and he believed in teaching his children whatever they wanted to learn. Being with Cari nearly every day when our children were growing up, I was fortunate to learn from her dad as well. He loved to encourage us both and always made sure we had all the tools, etc. that we needed at our disposal, as well as his shop.
> 
> He was a great teacher because he gave us the means to learn, yet didn't interfere. After showing us the basic functions and safety procedures, he stepped into the background and allowed us to experiment, explore and learn on our own. He was always nearby if we needed him, but for the most part, he encouraged us to do what we wanted and was a huge believer that experience was the best of teachers. Since Cari and I were both adventurous and creative, we often went in different directions using the same materials and tools, and not only did we learn for ourselves, but we also learned from each other. It was a great time in my life.
> 
> Having all those years of scrolling and woodworking under my belt has served me well. While Cari used her skills to create lovely things to sell at shops and through sales at her workplace and give as gifts, I more or less headed towards designing. To me, it never seemed that the available patterns suited my own taste. I found myself early on modifying patterns and making them more to my own taste and liking.
> 
> Soon I was using very little of the original designs and doing most of the drawing myself. Then in 1996 when Cari and I attended a craft trade show in the Chicago area, we met up with the folks at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The rest (as they say) is history.
> 
> Over the years with working for the magazine my skilled have improved a great deal. One thing about doing articles for the magazine is that you always want to put your absolute best foot forward. After all - you are reaching a number of people that is far greater than previously and it is natural that you want to show off your best skills.
> 
> As a designer, I tend to do the same. I always try to 'outdo' my previous designs and do my best there as well.
> 
> But there is a slight flaw in that way of thinking. While I want to do my best, I sometimes find that MY best is much too difficult for some of my customers. Especially those who are newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> My first realization of this came a couple of years ago when I was teaching. It had been several years since I directly taught students, as up until then, I had mainly been creating patterns for my site and the magazine. I realized that some of the skills that came second nature to me were a bit more difficult for someone who was newer to using the scroll saw. It was then that I also realized that in order to make some patterns that a newer sawyer could use, I needed to 'tone down' things, just a tad.
> 
> While that sounds like it would be something easy to do, that really isn't the case. My competitive nature has me continually striving for perfection, and when I do something that I would consider 'easy', I sometimes feel as if I am slacking off. Keith understands this as well. His recent napkin holders were a bit easier to make than his filigree patterns, for instance. He expressed his concern to me when he was drawing them that they were 'too plain' and was worried that people wouldn't like them.
> 
> But he cut them out and they looked beautiful, and since we introduced them, there has been a fantastic response. It taught us BOTH that people need a broader level of designs to work on. They need to walk before they can run.
> 
> It only makes sense.
> 
> So with that in mind, I am in the process of developing some easier patterns that will be geared for those newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there is a good influx of new people, and we receive many questions from them on a daily basis. I also noticed that many times these people mention that some of our patterns are 'just too hard' for them to attempt, and while they liked the designs, they felt overwhelmed and intimidated by them. While they aspire to try them in the future, they just didn't feel that their ability was at that point yet.
> 
> We do understand that.
> 
> I have decided to make the next several projects geared to this way of thinking. Yesterday, I began working on a new series of simple, yet (I think!) attractive patterns that will look awesome when finished, yet not be out of reach for a newer scroll sawyer. I haven't thought of what I was going to call the series yet, but I am sure I will come up with a name in the next day or so. Below is a sample of one of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these patterns, I want to introduce some basic skills that one can easily accomplish for this piece and also apply to other pieces they want to make as well. I hope that these patterns will be a bridge between what we consider "basic" cutting and elaborate fretwork. I hope they will close the gap between the two levels and help people transition from the 'beginner' to the 'intermediate' label in an enjoyable and satisfying way.
> 
> Why didn't I think of this before?
> 
> I look at this type of designing to have its own type of challenge. In drawing the patterns, I need to step back and really think about what I am doing. I am not good at 'holding back' and my goal with the patterns is to make them look wonderful and attractive, yet be easy to accomplish and teach new skills in the process. I think I am up for it though.
> 
> So today will be a day of drawing and redrawing. I think that it will be a fun way to expand our line of work so that it reaches a larger audience and teaches others as well. I will certainly keep you all updated on my progress, and I welcome your comments and suggestions. It will be good to hear what others think as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I can't believe that Friday is already upon us. It is calm and sunny and while it is still a bit cool, at least it not grey and snowy. Certainly it is a day to enjoy.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> For once you have tasted flight you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skywards, for there you have been and there you will long to return. - Leonardo da Vinci


I have an issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts, August, 1999, it has your picture on the protective cover, I recognized the picture, you have not changed much.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Walking Before Running*
> 
> It has now been over twenty years since I first began scroll sawing. (I know! I don't really FEEL like I am THAT OLD!) Even as I sat here to write that number down, I had to count a couple of times to make sure my number was correct. It seems like only yesterday when I hit the fifteen year mark, and now that the years have climbed into the twenties, it amazes me even more.
> 
> I remember those first days of cutting so well. My friend Cari had a wonderful father who was an engineer and he believed in teaching his children whatever they wanted to learn. Being with Cari nearly every day when our children were growing up, I was fortunate to learn from her dad as well. He loved to encourage us both and always made sure we had all the tools, etc. that we needed at our disposal, as well as his shop.
> 
> He was a great teacher because he gave us the means to learn, yet didn't interfere. After showing us the basic functions and safety procedures, he stepped into the background and allowed us to experiment, explore and learn on our own. He was always nearby if we needed him, but for the most part, he encouraged us to do what we wanted and was a huge believer that experience was the best of teachers. Since Cari and I were both adventurous and creative, we often went in different directions using the same materials and tools, and not only did we learn for ourselves, but we also learned from each other. It was a great time in my life.
> 
> Having all those years of scrolling and woodworking under my belt has served me well. While Cari used her skills to create lovely things to sell at shops and through sales at her workplace and give as gifts, I more or less headed towards designing. To me, it never seemed that the available patterns suited my own taste. I found myself early on modifying patterns and making them more to my own taste and liking.
> 
> Soon I was using very little of the original designs and doing most of the drawing myself. Then in 1996 when Cari and I attended a craft trade show in the Chicago area, we met up with the folks at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. The rest (as they say) is history.
> 
> Over the years with working for the magazine my skilled have improved a great deal. One thing about doing articles for the magazine is that you always want to put your absolute best foot forward. After all - you are reaching a number of people that is far greater than previously and it is natural that you want to show off your best skills.
> 
> As a designer, I tend to do the same. I always try to 'outdo' my previous designs and do my best there as well.
> 
> But there is a slight flaw in that way of thinking. While I want to do my best, I sometimes find that MY best is much too difficult for some of my customers. Especially those who are newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> My first realization of this came a couple of years ago when I was teaching. It had been several years since I directly taught students, as up until then, I had mainly been creating patterns for my site and the magazine. I realized that some of the skills that came second nature to me were a bit more difficult for someone who was newer to using the scroll saw. It was then that I also realized that in order to make some patterns that a newer sawyer could use, I needed to 'tone down' things, just a tad.
> 
> While that sounds like it would be something easy to do, that really isn't the case. My competitive nature has me continually striving for perfection, and when I do something that I would consider 'easy', I sometimes feel as if I am slacking off. Keith understands this as well. His recent napkin holders were a bit easier to make than his filigree patterns, for instance. He expressed his concern to me when he was drawing them that they were 'too plain' and was worried that people wouldn't like them.
> 
> But he cut them out and they looked beautiful, and since we introduced them, there has been a fantastic response. It taught us BOTH that people need a broader level of designs to work on. They need to walk before they can run.
> 
> It only makes sense.
> 
> So with that in mind, I am in the process of developing some easier patterns that will be geared for those newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Both Keith and I have noticed that there is a good influx of new people, and we receive many questions from them on a daily basis. I also noticed that many times these people mention that some of our patterns are 'just too hard' for them to attempt, and while they liked the designs, they felt overwhelmed and intimidated by them. While they aspire to try them in the future, they just didn't feel that their ability was at that point yet.
> 
> We do understand that.
> 
> I have decided to make the next several projects geared to this way of thinking. Yesterday, I began working on a new series of simple, yet (I think!) attractive patterns that will look awesome when finished, yet not be out of reach for a newer scroll sawyer. I haven't thought of what I was going to call the series yet, but I am sure I will come up with a name in the next day or so. Below is a sample of one of the designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these patterns, I want to introduce some basic skills that one can easily accomplish for this piece and also apply to other pieces they want to make as well. I hope that these patterns will be a bridge between what we consider "basic" cutting and elaborate fretwork. I hope they will close the gap between the two levels and help people transition from the 'beginner' to the 'intermediate' label in an enjoyable and satisfying way.
> 
> Why didn't I think of this before?
> 
> I look at this type of designing to have its own type of challenge. In drawing the patterns, I need to step back and really think about what I am doing. I am not good at 'holding back' and my goal with the patterns is to make them look wonderful and attractive, yet be easy to accomplish and teach new skills in the process. I think I am up for it though.
> 
> So today will be a day of drawing and redrawing. I think that it will be a fun way to expand our line of work so that it reaches a larger audience and teaches others as well. I will certainly keep you all updated on my progress, and I welcome your comments and suggestions. It will be good to hear what others think as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I can't believe that Friday is already upon us. It is calm and sunny and while it is still a bit cool, at least it not grey and snowy. Certainly it is a day to enjoy.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> For once you have tasted flight you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skywards, for there you have been and there you will long to return. - Leonardo da Vinci


Thanks, Smitty.  The picture here was taken about two years ago. I have been with the magazine since 1996 and a contributing editor since 1997. It has been a wonderful time in my life and I am very happy to be part of such a great group.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Early Inspirations*

I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.

I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.

I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.

I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.

After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.

I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.

What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.

That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:










They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.

These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.

I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.

I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Early Inspirations*
> 
> I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.
> 
> I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.
> 
> I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.
> 
> I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.
> 
> After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.
> 
> I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.
> 
> What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.
> 
> That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.
> 
> These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.
> 
> I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


Hope you two have a Happy Easter.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Early Inspirations*
> 
> I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.
> 
> I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.
> 
> I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.
> 
> I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.
> 
> After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.
> 
> I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.
> 
> What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.
> 
> That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.
> 
> These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.
> 
> I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


Thank you Rick! You as well! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Early Inspirations*
> 
> I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.
> 
> I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.
> 
> I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.
> 
> I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.
> 
> After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.
> 
> I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.
> 
> What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.
> 
> That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.
> 
> These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.
> 
> I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


"Early Inspirations" is a great way to categorize the patterns for those just starting the craft. Your new wildlife drawing are definitely an inspiration! Have fun at your Easter Monday celebrations.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Early Inspirations*
> 
> I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.
> 
> I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.
> 
> I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.
> 
> I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.
> 
> After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.
> 
> I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.
> 
> What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.
> 
> That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.
> 
> These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.
> 
> I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


Thanks, Anna! I am glad you like them. They should be available by next week sometime as I have some deadlines to work on as well. I am kind of excited about them! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Early Inspirations*
> 
> I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.
> 
> I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.
> 
> I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.
> 
> I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.
> 
> After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.
> 
> I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.
> 
> What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.
> 
> That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.
> 
> These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.
> 
> I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


Wow Sheila. You're a busy, busy lady. Carry on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Early Inspirations*
> 
> I took the day off of writing yesterday because I wanted to really make a dent in the new projects that I have been working on. Sometimes I find myself getting lost in the 'social media' part of the day and it leads me down a path that sometimes may not be very productive. I don't worry much about this, as I feel that I do make up for my time spent fooling around with my friends and customers on the computer. Besides, there usually isn't a day that goes by when I am not working on something for my business, so I feel little guilt when enjoying myself with my fellow creative friends and family.
> 
> I did however want to dive into the new project that I mentioned in my last post. For those who may have missed it - I want to do a series of patterns geared for those who may be newer to the scroll saw and just learning. It had recently dawned on me that as my own skills have been improving, many of my projects have increased in difficulty as well. While there is nothing wrong with this at all, I did begin to see the need to balance what we had to offer our customers with some designs that were technically a bit simpler so that even new people could accomplish them, as well as learn from them.
> 
> I was amazed at the responses that I received from that blog - both publicly on the many places where I post this blog and privately through emails. It seems that I hit a nerve here and that there is a bit of a demand for these types of patterns. Now the challenge for me was to make patterns that were not particularly difficult, but also attractive and desirable.
> 
> I also wanted to come up with a unique name for these types of projects so that customers can easily find them among our many patterns that we offer. We have so many patterns on our site that they could easily get lost in the shuffle of things, as many of our nice patterns tend to do.
> 
> After much consideration, I settled on the name of *"Early Inspirations"*.
> 
> I didn't want to use the word "beginner", because some of what I plan to include will have skill levels that will fall into what I would categorize as "upper beginner to intermediate". I want these patterns to be somewhat like stepping stones which a newer woodworker would be able to accomplish and will help them advance their craft and ability. In order to advance, we need to push the envelope a bit and while these patterns aren't going to be difficult, they are hopefully going to be a step beyond what is typically thought of as "beginning" scroll sawing and they will encourage the sawyer to try some new things and learn new techniques - one small step at a time.
> 
> What will also make these patterns unique is that I am going to be very explicit on my instructions. Those of you who use and purchase my patterns already know that I take great care to write my instructions so that even a beginner scroll sawyer can accomplish the pattern. This has been a practice that I have followed from the beginning of my design career. However, the patterns in this series will be even more specific on their instructions and really focus on explaining things fully so that those newer to sawing can be guided through the process. Of course, those with more experience can still enjoy the designs, and may only need to skim over the instructions, but I want the information there for the newer people, and perhaps the more seasoned woodworker will learn something new as well. I see it as a win/win for everyone.
> 
> That being said, below is a sample of the drawings that I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are samples from each of the eight new patterns that I am introducing. As you can see, I decided to focus on wildlife for the most part. I think it offers a great variety of subjects which will appeal to many.
> 
> These are only half the drawings, as each pattern will contain two complementary designs. They will offer them in two sizes (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so they can fit in standard, pre-purchased frames. I think that the larger pattern will be the best to begin with, as it will be a bit easier to cut and the smaller version will be the next step in one challenging themselves. The patterns will offer a variety of options.
> 
> I think I am going to take the day off today for the most part. At least take a short rest from these. I have some other loose ends of projects that I want to work on for myself personally, and I think I need a day. Tomorrow we are heading to my dear friend's house in Digby for an Easter dinner and celebration. Here in Canada, we also celebrate "Easter Monday" and most businesses are closed. I look forward to getting out and having a nice visit.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday. For those of you who celebrate Easter - I wish you a Happy Easter. May you all have a wonderful day!


Hi, Roger! I am glad you like the patterns. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Milestone for Me*

A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.

We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.

While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.

I am still like that.

Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.

In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.

I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.

Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)

However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.

So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:










I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???

I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.

It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.

Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."

Easier said than done.

Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


It looks great the way it is! I believe that everyone is their own best (worst) critic and you are no exception to that rule! Just be careful that you don't put one too many strokes and ruin the picture! Take pride that you did a super fine job!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila,
Being said that you do two (not only 2 but countless skills… painting, scrolling, embroider, etc) projects at one time… the bottom line is the end product. All of your skills combined in any of your project will really say as to who you are. There is always a room for a new beginning much more of the changes before you finally ends.
In my case, I end sometimes on those unfinished projects just waiting to be functionally completed. This is because, I like to do what comes into my mind rather than what is needed to finish first. Probably because I am not forced (like commissioned to do or obliged to finished) by the consequences but it is only a hobby. 
Thanks for your nice words in dealing with this situation.
Have a nice day!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

You are so multi-talented. With so many talents, it's no wonder that you enjoy having more than one project going at any given time. The snow leopards look more like a photograph than a painting. That's what we consider REAL talent. (We can't get excited about paint slopped on canvas just because it sells for millions of dollars. That could be because we're not on any mind-altering drugs!)

Thanks for sharing your painting with us.

L/W


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Oh I love this painting! I can almost reach out and feel that fur! Beautifully done.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you all for your kind comments! We were out most of the day yesterday and it was late when we returned so I didn't get a chance to reply to your comments until now.

I really appreciate your kind comments on my painting. I know I have more work to do, but it is a good start and I am for the moment happy with it. I feel that by learning different forms of art, it improves my overall skills and helps me in every aspect of designing. While painting and needlework may not seem related to woodworking design, I believe that it is, as it helps me see different subjects in many different ways.

I am looking to offering this painting as a print, as I have had some inquiries on that. I will certainly keep you all updated here on the blog.

Thanks for taking the time to comment. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


You should be proud of it. It's awesome! You're just a naturally talented gal for art.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone for Me*
> 
> A couple of months back, I began working on something that kind of got side tracked.
> 
> We all have projects like that. We start out like a ball of fire and then something gets in the way and deadlines come up and holidays come and before we know it, our project is tucked neatly (or sometimes not so neatly) into a corner.
> 
> While I know that there are some people who won't start another project until one is finished, I am not like that. I usually have a couple of things on the go at once. My friend Cari's dad used to say that we were both like fighter pilots. We could do six things at once. I suppose part of it is having small children and still being curious and creative and filling each day with as much as we could cram into it.
> 
> I am still like that.
> 
> Even though the kids are grown and on their own, it only means that I can allow myself to do more things. With huge amounts of opportunities available - even more so with the internet and online classes - I find that sleeping should be an option so that I can have more hours in the day to create.
> 
> In any case, back in November I began a painting project that was quite an undertaking. When I visited my kids in Chicago in October, I had also visited one of my favorite places - Brookfield Zoo. And at the zoo, I was able to see the new young snow leopard that was born over the summer (Everett) and his mom. I love Brookfield Zoo because the way it is set up you are able to see the animals very close. Especially the snow leopards which are my favorite of all the big cats. They love to sleep on a rock shelf right up against the glass wall so they are actually within a foot of you. It is amazing to be that close to them.
> 
> I was able to snap a nice photo of them, and when I got home, I decided to make a painting of it. I had recently received my set of DecoArt Traditions paint from Art Apprentice Online (a wonderful online learning community for painters) and I was waiting for the perfect project to try them out.
> 
> Tackling a painting such as this is quite intimidating. While I have several of my own original paintings that I have done over the years, it has been quite a long time (many years) since I have had the time or ambition to create another one. (You can see my other original artwork on my Gallery page of my site)
> 
> However, with me keeping as busy as I do, I find it very difficult to make time to do this type of painting. Many ask me if I offer patterns for these paintings, but they are far too complicated for me to ever sort through and make instructions for them. Truth be told, when painting them, I very much "wing it" and there are many times - as with this painting - that I wind up completely painting over portions and changing things. It is something that I do for myself to grow personally as an artist and a designer, and while I sometimes make note cards and prints to sell from these pieces, I keep the original paintings for myself, or give them to friends and family.
> 
> So with that said, below is a photo of the finished painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the outcome, although - me being me I still want to pick away at it. It is funny, but once I had it on the computer screen, I see different things that I want to refine and I feel as if I could keep painting on it forever. Is anything really "done"???
> 
> I am going to set up an album for the step-by-steps, as there are many photos which show the process that my painting followers may be interested in seeing.
> 
> It isn't perfect, but it is nice and I am proud of it. I need to let go and move on to other things.
> 
> Sometimes I think being side tracked and stepping away from a project for a while can be a good thing. I think by me leaving it for these few months and then coming back to it, I was able to look at it more objectively and see it with new eyes. I am sure when I look at it months from now, I will be thinking of other refinements that I can do to it. But I will refrain from that. There comes a point when we need to call our work "finished."
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Thank you to all my friends for your encouragement on this and all of my work. Your kind words motivate me to always do my best and try to improve. I think this bleeds into all the creative areas of my life. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thanks, Roger - I am going to make prints available for it. I am really proud of it. I was afraid I had forgotten how to paint. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Contest*

Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.

Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!

In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.

From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.

When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,










we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.

You can read the details of the contest here:

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html

Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.

I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## MontanaBob

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest*
> 
> Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.
> 
> Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!
> 
> In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.
> 
> From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.
> 
> When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.
> 
> You can read the details of the contest here:
> 
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.
> 
> I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I've had his daily hit my e-mail every day since I found his site. I used his pattern for chess pieces, and I've done a few other things he has shown on his site…. The Flying Dutchman blades that he recommends are best I've every used. While I'm thinking of it I should probably send Steve another donation. We need to keep people like Steve on the net… Thanks Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest*
> 
> Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.
> 
> Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!
> 
> In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.
> 
> From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.
> 
> When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.
> 
> You can read the details of the contest here:
> 
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.
> 
> I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Steve is an awesome guy, Bob! I am glad to hear that you enjoy his site and support him. He works so hard to keep things going and for getting people exciting about scrolling and woodworking! As I said - if it weren't for him I wouldn't be here at Lumberjocks! He has always been kind and helpful to me be it with advice or helping promote my work.

Thank you for supporting him as well! We DO need to keep people like Steve around! It helps the industry as a whole so much!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest*
> 
> Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.
> 
> Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!
> 
> In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.
> 
> From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.
> 
> When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.
> 
> You can read the details of the contest here:
> 
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.
> 
> I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


It was through Steve Good's blog that I learned about your webpage. I've used lots of his patterns over the years and learnt a lot from you both about scroll sawing. He is very generous with his time and knowledge to help keep the craft alive.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest*
> 
> Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.
> 
> Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!
> 
> In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.
> 
> From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.
> 
> When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.
> 
> You can read the details of the contest here:
> 
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.
> 
> I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi, Anna! I hope you had a great day! We had mild temperatures and some sunshine. Much needed, I may say!

Yes - Steve is a really nice guy and does a lot for the woodworking community. I am proud to call him my friend! 

Sheila


----------



## cdaniels

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest*
> 
> Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.
> 
> Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!
> 
> In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.
> 
> From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.
> 
> When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.
> 
> You can read the details of the contest here:
> 
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.
> 
> I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


hi,
I have a degree in fine furniture building and cabinetry but i've recently been put in a wheelchair. i won't be able to get out of one but i really love woodworking. once i'm fully medically retired from the air force i want to really focus on my woodworking. i was suggested that i get into scrollsawing because it would be something good to start with while being in a wheelchair. what suggestions would you have for me as far as getting set up and starting out scrollsawing. the only experience i have is what i did in college and i have used a scrollsaw for cuttign acrylic into shapes. thanks for any help you can give me!
Chris


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Contest*
> 
> Many of you may have already heard about Steve Good's blog. For several years now, Steve puts out a blog nearly every day to promote scroll sawing. In fact, it is because of Steve that I began my own blog on the Lumberjocks.com site and now have nearly 1300 entries. He has become a friend and a mentor of mine, and he was the one who introduced me to Lumberjocks.com.
> 
> Steve's blog and website is great. Not only does it have the blog, but it also has a wonderful and active forum where you can learn all about scrollsawing and woodworking and make new friends. In the four plus years I have belonged, I have never seen arguments or issues with members and it is always a fun and friendly place to visit. The people there are amazing!
> 
> In Steve's daily blog posts, he usually offers a free pattern or a new video or inspirational story about other woodworkers. He works incredibly hard to help the scroll sawing community and woodworking in general, and only asks for small donations from those who wish to do so in return. This is not mandatory, as his main objective is to help people discover the joy of using the scroll saw and woodworking in general. His selflessness and passion for scroll sawing has truly helped it grow.
> 
> From time to time I donate a pattern to Steve so he can share it with his readers. (He now has over 17,000 of them!) I find that many new customers that come to my site have learned about it through Steve's forum and site, and I greatly appreciate his efforts to support designers such as Keith and I and other pattern designers in the industry.
> 
> When Keith and I finished our "Getting Started With the Scrollsaw" book,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wanted to be sure to get a copy to Steve. Since this was a wonderful book for someone beginning to use the scroll saw, we thought that it would be a great value to those people. We offered to give away a couple of copies to some of Steve's readers, and he came up with a contest in order to do so.
> 
> You can read the details of the contest here:
> 
> http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/2014/04/contest.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page a little to read about it in today's daily post. And while you are there, I encourage you to check out his site and sign up to receive the daily newsletter. Besides the wonderful videos, tutorials, and free patterns, you will love the friendly and informative forum.
> 
> I am always grateful to Steve. Not only because he has helped me so much, but also because he give so much back to woodworking and scroll sawing. He is a great asset to the industry and I enjoy supporting him in any way I can.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi, Chris:
I really suggest that you do some online research and join some groups. I know of a couple of great forums that are focused on scroll sawing and filled with great people and resources. Like anything, you will find that there are several different ways of doing things correctly and trying as many as you can until you are comfortable is really the best way to go.

Of course, there is my online class here on Lumberjocks: http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134

It covers many of the basic questions that a new person would have about scrolling. You can also purchase a copy of the book I mentioned above for the cost of one pattern on my site:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT300

It puts all of the class material into one convenient place, and also has additional articles and even practice patterns that you can use to get started and practice the techniques described.

My favorite forum is Steve Good's forum:

http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php

It is free to join and filled with the NICEST people. They can help you with just about anything you ask!

And don't forget to join Steve's Scrollsaw Workshop mailing list:

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/

Steve has a daily blog and offers a new free pattern nearly every day. His site is filled with helpful videos and ideas.

Another great and friendly forum is Scroll Saw Village. http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forum

The people there are just as nice and friendly, and they have a great deal to offer.

Finally, my other friend Rick Hutchenson has a wonderful and extensive site on scrollsawing:

http://www.scrollsaws.com

Rick is another fantastic guy and so smart about so many things. His site is filled with videos, articles, and all kinds of things regarding scroll sawing.

We are fortunate to have so many wonderful resources available to us here on the web. These incredibly dedicated people are what keeps woodworking and scroll sawing going and growing.

I hope this helps you get started.  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 6*

What a whirl wind day yesterday was! I honestly didn't stop moving until about 9:30pm, after beginning my day at about 6. With many thanks for Steve Good who posted about his contest for two people to win a copy of Keith's and my new booklet - Getting Started With a Scroll Saw. It was a crazy, crazy day!

I had intended to finish the last drawing of my new pattern series entitled "Early Inspirations" that is going to be geared for newer sawyers. In the first group, there are going to be eight pattern packets with two complimentary designs included in each. The designs are going to be somewhat easier than our usual patterns, yet hopefully people will feel that they are just as attractive and they will be able to be accomplished by a newer scroll sawyer.

I had finished up 15 of the 16 drawings with one to go. I had intended to get it done yesterday, but I (happily!) spent the day filling orders and answering emails. It was our busiest day on record for our little (yet growing!) business and I didn't stop for a second! I can't tell you how exciting it was for us to see how well-received our new booklet is. We truly hope that it helps answer lots of questions that not only newer scroll sawyers have, but also those who have had more experience. I always feel that having several perspectives is the best way to learn and in our booklet we tried to give our readers different options on how to do things so that they can find what is comfortable to them.

Thank you all for your wonderful responses! It really shows us that we are on the right track with things and motivates us to do even better things! 

It was after 9 when things quieted down, and even though I was tired, I thought I would unwind a bit by finishing my next embroidery panel on my "A Perfect World" project. I am done with panel six now, and moving right along. I learn more with each newly finished element and although I am taking my time and going very slowly, I am thoroughly enjoying the entire process. I try to get an hour or so each night after I am done with "work" to embroider, and I find that it is very satisfying and fun.

Anyway, here is the entire panel completed (it is very overcast outside this morning - thus the 'blue' cast on the photos. If I tried to remove the blue, I wound up washing the color out of the blue threads, so please excuse this. when I am completely done, I will post pictures of the entire project with true lighting and the colors will be much better.):










The first flower on this panel was the Restio. It was created using creme colored silk ribbon and gold metallic glass seed beads:










Then came the Felicia. I loved the purple/pink hand-dyed silk ribbon that I used for these pretty delicate flowers!










Then came the very labor intensive Strelitzia. This flower consisted of nine separate parts of leaves and stems that I embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main project. They were all hand embroidered using pretty silk threads by Chameleon. They are done using a single, thin strand. While this took a great many evenings to finish, it was very relaxing and therapeutic. The method of doing the petals and stem separately really made this piece come alive! I wish you could see the beautiful dimension, as you only partially attach some of the petals so that they can curl up and be free from the background.










And finally - the little blue butterfly:










Again, his wings are done as stumpwork, being worked separately, cut out and then applied to the main piece. The front of the wings are embroidered around a tiny wire, so that they can be shaped at will. Only the lower half of the wings are stitched to the base piece. The body is made of many tiny little French knots. All silk threads are used.

I hope you enjoy this series that I am sharing with you. I think it is nice to do different types of art, and I do think that it all relates. One can ask how embroidery relates to say - woodworking, but I do believe it does, as it reinforces line and shape and depth and perspective and all the basic artistic elements that are needed when designing.

That's my story and I sticking to it! 

It's mid-week already. Fortunately, we are getting our first taste of truly "spring-like" weather here in Nova Scotia. I find myself longing for the beach.

Soon . . . Soon . . .

I wish you all a "perfect" day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 6*
> 
> What a whirl wind day yesterday was! I honestly didn't stop moving until about 9:30pm, after beginning my day at about 6. With many thanks for Steve Good who posted about his contest for two people to win a copy of Keith's and my new booklet - Getting Started With a Scroll Saw. It was a crazy, crazy day!
> 
> I had intended to finish the last drawing of my new pattern series entitled "Early Inspirations" that is going to be geared for newer sawyers. In the first group, there are going to be eight pattern packets with two complimentary designs included in each. The designs are going to be somewhat easier than our usual patterns, yet hopefully people will feel that they are just as attractive and they will be able to be accomplished by a newer scroll sawyer.
> 
> I had finished up 15 of the 16 drawings with one to go. I had intended to get it done yesterday, but I (happily!) spent the day filling orders and answering emails. It was our busiest day on record for our little (yet growing!) business and I didn't stop for a second! I can't tell you how exciting it was for us to see how well-received our new booklet is. We truly hope that it helps answer lots of questions that not only newer scroll sawyers have, but also those who have had more experience. I always feel that having several perspectives is the best way to learn and in our booklet we tried to give our readers different options on how to do things so that they can find what is comfortable to them.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful responses! It really shows us that we are on the right track with things and motivates us to do even better things!
> 
> It was after 9 when things quieted down, and even though I was tired, I thought I would unwind a bit by finishing my next embroidery panel on my "A Perfect World" project. I am done with panel six now, and moving right along. I learn more with each newly finished element and although I am taking my time and going very slowly, I am thoroughly enjoying the entire process. I try to get an hour or so each night after I am done with "work" to embroider, and I find that it is very satisfying and fun.
> 
> Anyway, here is the entire panel completed (it is very overcast outside this morning - thus the 'blue' cast on the photos. If I tried to remove the blue, I wound up washing the color out of the blue threads, so please excuse this. when I am completely done, I will post pictures of the entire project with true lighting and the colors will be much better.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first flower on this panel was the Restio. It was created using creme colored silk ribbon and gold metallic glass seed beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the Felicia. I loved the purple/pink hand-dyed silk ribbon that I used for these pretty delicate flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the very labor intensive Strelitzia. This flower consisted of nine separate parts of leaves and stems that I embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main project. They were all hand embroidered using pretty silk threads by Chameleon. They are done using a single, thin strand. While this took a great many evenings to finish, it was very relaxing and therapeutic. The method of doing the petals and stem separately really made this piece come alive! I wish you could see the beautiful dimension, as you only partially attach some of the petals so that they can curl up and be free from the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - the little blue butterfly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, his wings are done as stumpwork, being worked separately, cut out and then applied to the main piece. The front of the wings are embroidered around a tiny wire, so that they can be shaped at will. Only the lower half of the wings are stitched to the base piece. The body is made of many tiny little French knots. All silk threads are used.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this series that I am sharing with you. I think it is nice to do different types of art, and I do think that it all relates. One can ask how embroidery relates to say - woodworking, but I do believe it does, as it reinforces line and shape and depth and perspective and all the basic artistic elements that are needed when designing.
> 
> That's my story and I sticking to it!
> 
> It's mid-week already. Fortunately, we are getting our first taste of truly "spring-like" weather here in Nova Scotia. I find myself longing for the beach.
> 
> Soon . . . Soon . . .
> 
> I wish you all a "perfect" day!


Wow! How beautiful. I can see how the Strelitzia would take many hours to complete. I like the way the butterfly sits up from the background as though he is about to fly away. Thanks for sharing this embroidery journey. A beautiful art form.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 6*
> 
> What a whirl wind day yesterday was! I honestly didn't stop moving until about 9:30pm, after beginning my day at about 6. With many thanks for Steve Good who posted about his contest for two people to win a copy of Keith's and my new booklet - Getting Started With a Scroll Saw. It was a crazy, crazy day!
> 
> I had intended to finish the last drawing of my new pattern series entitled "Early Inspirations" that is going to be geared for newer sawyers. In the first group, there are going to be eight pattern packets with two complimentary designs included in each. The designs are going to be somewhat easier than our usual patterns, yet hopefully people will feel that they are just as attractive and they will be able to be accomplished by a newer scroll sawyer.
> 
> I had finished up 15 of the 16 drawings with one to go. I had intended to get it done yesterday, but I (happily!) spent the day filling orders and answering emails. It was our busiest day on record for our little (yet growing!) business and I didn't stop for a second! I can't tell you how exciting it was for us to see how well-received our new booklet is. We truly hope that it helps answer lots of questions that not only newer scroll sawyers have, but also those who have had more experience. I always feel that having several perspectives is the best way to learn and in our booklet we tried to give our readers different options on how to do things so that they can find what is comfortable to them.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful responses! It really shows us that we are on the right track with things and motivates us to do even better things!
> 
> It was after 9 when things quieted down, and even though I was tired, I thought I would unwind a bit by finishing my next embroidery panel on my "A Perfect World" project. I am done with panel six now, and moving right along. I learn more with each newly finished element and although I am taking my time and going very slowly, I am thoroughly enjoying the entire process. I try to get an hour or so each night after I am done with "work" to embroider, and I find that it is very satisfying and fun.
> 
> Anyway, here is the entire panel completed (it is very overcast outside this morning - thus the 'blue' cast on the photos. If I tried to remove the blue, I wound up washing the color out of the blue threads, so please excuse this. when I am completely done, I will post pictures of the entire project with true lighting and the colors will be much better.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first flower on this panel was the Restio. It was created using creme colored silk ribbon and gold metallic glass seed beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the Felicia. I loved the purple/pink hand-dyed silk ribbon that I used for these pretty delicate flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the very labor intensive Strelitzia. This flower consisted of nine separate parts of leaves and stems that I embroidered separately and then cut out and applied to the main project. They were all hand embroidered using pretty silk threads by Chameleon. They are done using a single, thin strand. While this took a great many evenings to finish, it was very relaxing and therapeutic. The method of doing the petals and stem separately really made this piece come alive! I wish you could see the beautiful dimension, as you only partially attach some of the petals so that they can curl up and be free from the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - the little blue butterfly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, his wings are done as stumpwork, being worked separately, cut out and then applied to the main piece. The front of the wings are embroidered around a tiny wire, so that they can be shaped at will. Only the lower half of the wings are stitched to the base piece. The body is made of many tiny little French knots. All silk threads are used.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this series that I am sharing with you. I think it is nice to do different types of art, and I do think that it all relates. One can ask how embroidery relates to say - woodworking, but I do believe it does, as it reinforces line and shape and depth and perspective and all the basic artistic elements that are needed when designing.
> 
> That's my story and I sticking to it!
> 
> It's mid-week already. Fortunately, we are getting our first taste of truly "spring-like" weather here in Nova Scotia. I find myself longing for the beach.
> 
> Soon . . . Soon . . .
> 
> I wish you all a "perfect" day!


Oh, Anna! I am having such a good time with this! It is so much fun to make and I love seeing it come to life. I am learning so much as well.

Thank you for your kind words. I am happy you like the updates. 

Have a great afternoon.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Quick Blog*

Today's post will be pretty short. I spent yesterday and plan on spending today finishing up my drawings for my eight new patterns, as well as working on some new stuff for my next magazine project. Since most of it is writing, I don't have very much to show you without just putting line work up here. I would rather you see things when they are further along.

We had another good and busy day yesterday. I can honestly say that I did more "office" work than anything. But that isn't a bad thing, as it is what is expected when a business is growing. Both Keith and I are thrilled that we have so many new people visiting our site. We truly appreciate all of you who support us and help promote us and get word out that we are here. We continually try to do better every day and we truly enjoy what we do. Thank you again for your support and for the many friendships we have made with you. You make our life good!

With that said, I won't labor on a rambling post today. I will mention that there is still time to enter the contest that Steve Good is holding on his blog. You can find all the details at the link below:

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.ca/

It is open until midnight tomorrow (Friday) EST and Steve will be picking two names of people who will receive a copy of our recent book:




  






If you don't like contests and would like to purchase the book, you can do so here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/CAT300

We think it is a great source of information for those just starting out on the scroll saw, as well as those who have been scrolling a while. There are always several correct ways to do things and we hope that our booklet introduced some new and helpful techniques.

We have it available as a paper copy or it can be sent in PDF format to avoid waiting and shipping fees.

That's about all for today. I have a day of writing ahead and I hope to have more to show tomorrow. Have a great Thursday.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Overcoming "Blocks"*

I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.

Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.

We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.

Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.

I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?

I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"

Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.

We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .

But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.

I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.

So I am going to try this . . .

I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?

Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.

I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.

I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.

Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.

I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?

It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.

Thank you for reading. 
*
Today's Featured Product*




  






Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


I HAVE THE ANSWER….OFFICE MANAGER..yea im applying, we will communicate via phone or just email, we will organize all of your ideas and you will list them per what you want to do first, my job will be to keep you focused on the one your suppose to be doing, and once its done then move on to either the next one, or use artist privilege and do a different one, but i will keep you on track…lol…have a great day, i really love the leopard…love it


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Thanks, Bob! I am at a point where I am 'required' in so many directions, that I find it really side tracks me. I know that is part of the business growing, but it does take its toll on my time. I think (hope) it is like when you throw a stone into a pond - at first there are large waves and they tend to calm down with a little time. I am hoping things will level off in a bit and I will have more of a hold on it. 

Thanks for your friendship! It means a lot to me.

Have a great Saturday! Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


oh and it 60 degree's right now, with a high of 75, all of our plants have been bloominng, i shall send you a picture to help you start to feel the warmth…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


I would like that, Bob!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Strange, in the UK it's more likely to snow at Easter than at Christmas, according to a weatherman on the TV a short while back. Blocks, ah blocks. Creativity doesn't work 9 to 5 hours. Take it whilst it's there and stockpile is all I can suggest, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Ah, the blocks of creativity! We keep thinking we have so many ideas that we will always be motivated to keep creating but life has a habit of sometimes getting in the way. That's when we step back, stop the world, get off for a while and then get back on refreshed! I find that happens when I've been very focused on a project, get it finished and then don't know which way I'm going to go for the next project. A little gardening or a walk or a good laugh with friends helps me refocus. You are a great inspiration to all creative people and it's good to talk about the blocks as well as the flow 
Beautiful sunny day here. Enjoy, it WILL warm up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Thank you both Martyn and Anna. I did kick in into gear yesterday and I made some good progress. Part of that was staying OFF the computer (except to answer customer questions and fill orders) and I think that helped a lot. It is easy to get side tracked when there is such a grey area of what I am doing to "play" online and what I am doing to accomplish some "work." I haven't yet figured out if it is a bad or a good thing. 

I do try to RUN with the creative thoughts when they are there. It is odd how the creative process can be like waves - sometimes crashing in and other times gently receding. Martyn - you are correct - we DO have to take advantage o f them when they are here. AND write them down.

Thanks for your show of understanding. I am glad I am not the only one who this happens to.

Have a wonderful day today! Sheila


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Sometimes Sheila, the spark of creativity has to lay dormant … for various reasons. Maybe in your case the creative mind is saying it needs a break. A mini holiday, while the body gets energized. "Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray" is not only beautiful, but speaks volumes! Every part of you wants a breath of fresh air, and the warmth of Spring!! As my creativity lays dormant (for another reason) ... I feel your frustration Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Thank you Elaine. Yes - I do think the poopie weather is getting to me sometimes. Even though I am a 'homebody' and love to be at my little place, I am anxious for some sunshine and warm air. It is still too muddy to go for a walk in the woods. We would be wading through mud I think. I may brave it sometime this week though and see just how bad it is. That's what boots are for, right? 

I am glad you like the candle tray. It is one of my favorite patterns. I did a little something with a portion of the pattern that you will see in the next couple of days and I am happy about that.

I appreciate your kind words. Whatever your reason for your creativity on hold, I hope it passes soon.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming "Blocks"*
> 
> I awoke this morning right before 6 am. I was surprised because it was already beginning to get light out and I thought I had slept quite late. I realize that at this time of year, it is typical for the sun to come up early, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit because it is still so cold outside.
> 
> Yesterday, in the late morning it began to snow. Not a lot, mind you, but flurries nonetheless. Later on in the day I saw a friend was on her way home from Halifax and encountered snow as well. One would think that would be normal weather for Nova Scotia, but since we are at April 26th, it is a bit of a stretch even for us. It is definitely strange.
> 
> We went for a walk yesterday along the road beside the river. I still needed my wool coat and ear wraps, as my ears are very sensitive to cold weather. Those of you who read know that I am one who enjoys winter, but I have to admit that I am ready for some warmth. I hope that soon I can head to the beach and take some time there. Whether it be to write, draw, or just take some time and think. I have been inside much too long.
> 
> Lately I feel that I have been having a bit of a 'block'. I don't know if that is the proper phrase for it, as it isn't that I don't have ideas, but rather I have too many things that I want to do and they seem to be forming a bottle neck in my creating and I find that I am accomplishing little as a result. This is particularly frustrating for me because I WANT to accomplish so much. I have been waking up each day with good intentions only to find that I am getting distracted very easily and it is hard to get back to things and concentrate on the task at hand. My mind is all over the place.
> 
> I have an approaching deadline for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I need to have both an article and project completed by Monday. I have known (in a vague sense) what I intended to do for quite some time - well over a month - and because of one thing or another, have put the actual completion of the article and project on hold in order to do other things which were more pressing. But now it is 'crunch time' and as I sat down yesterday to write the article (which I feel needs to be done first) I found myself labored and struggling. Who would have thought?
> 
> I sit here each morning in my quiet with my coffee and my cats and I have managed to spit out no less than 1300 blog posts in the past four years. When I think about that, it boggles my mind, even though I am the one who pressed the keys and wrote the words. I have always said to myself that I write best when I am just "thinking" and not writing to any audience in particular. But lately I have even found it a bit of a struggle to write here. Am I going through what others refer to as "writer's block?"
> 
> Our business is growing by leaps and bounds. As it continues to do so, it naturally requires more 'office' type work and administrative duties. Since Keith and I are the entire company (we don't consider the cats because they don't have thumbs) these duties consequently fall on us. Of course, it takes time out of our day that was previously spent doing other things.
> 
> We are not at the point of hiring anyone to assist, as there are many reasons that this would be impossible. The most obvious reason is that we are not able to afford it. We are finally getting to the point where the business is doing just a small amount better than losing money and it is unable to support anyone else. Perhaps some day. . .
> 
> But we are growing and we are thrilled about that. Perhaps what I am feeling are the growing pains that come from achieving some success after struggling so long. If that is the case, I hope to adjust quickly and get on with things.
> 
> I post my blog in several places now. Not only is it on Lumberjocks.com (where it originated) and my own site, but I also post it to Twitter, Pinterest, Google, Woodworking Web, Networked Blogs (which I haven't quite figured out yet) and both my personal and professional Facebook Pages. It reaches quite a variety of people and I find that I receive correspondence from just about every venue mentioned. I do find myself thinking a bit much though about the particular audiences that I will reach and as you can imagine when looking at the above list, there are many different types of readers with different goals and interests. It dawned on me this morning that perhaps I was trying to write to a particular audience - or ALL of them - and that was what was inhibiting me. With such a variety of readers from so many areas I am finding it impossible to please everyone and be "on topic" for them all at once in every post. It just can't be done.
> 
> So I am going to try this . . .
> 
> I am going to try to get back to the original style of writing that I began with. I realize that every day won't interest every person in every group of readers, and I need to be alright with that. After all - it is quite easy to push a button and move from my blog page and choose not to read a particular post if one decides it isn't in their interest, isn't it?
> 
> Hopefully there will be enough discussed here about different types of creativity and business and life that will bring you back looking for more. I honestly hope that. In the past I have had hundreds of emails and letters from readers who said they felt inspired by something I said or blogged about. That is my goal here. Trying to tailor each blog post to hundreds, if not thousands of readers is somewhat of an impossible task. It takes the excitement out of my posts here if I feel I have to filter things to a particular group. I don't think that I realized that until just now.
> 
> I understand that all creative people go through similar experiences. They work from their hearts, find some success, and then that success can sometimes pull them in a direction that may feel a bit unnatural to them. As a result, they are no longer creating in the same manner and it can slow them down a great deal. I believe that may be the culprit here.
> 
> I plan to begin going for walks again. I haven't done that all winter long, as both Keith and I have been "too busy." But perhaps we forgot the importance of having that time to get away and contemplate. That time when we not only took care of our bodies, but also cleared our minds and fed our souls. It has been a long, busy winter and it apparently has taken its toll.
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to ramble on here. As fellow creative souls, I know that on some level you all understand. I receive many notes and comments from others who admire my stamina and ability to keep making things and creating and coming up with ideas. You all see that part of me because every day I come here to discuss it with you. What you may not see are some of the struggles that I have as well. Not so much a struggle for ideas, but a struggle for choosing which ideas to develop and how to develop them. Sometimes it just all gets mixed up in my head and I don't know where to start. A bottle neck, if you will.
> 
> I noticed that today's entry is #1301. That's a lot of writing. This blog has not only served me and helped me organize my thinking each morning before I begin my day, but your support and comments have also inspired me to do my best. If someone were to tell me four years ago that I would be writing 1300+ blog entries I would have thought them crazy. Now who is the crazy one?
> 
> It's time to start my day. The sun is bright and although it is chilly out, it is calm and pretty. It looks like a perfect day for a walk to clear my head and ready me for my task of writing. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> *
> Today's Featured Product*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says 'Spring' like this Strawberry Fields Forever Candle Tray. It is a fun and pretty project to create!


Thanks Sheila! Nothing to worry about, just a matter of time. Hope you enjoy getting your boots muddy!!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back on Track*

I am feeling a bit better about things today than I was yesterday. It helped to write about it in the morning and it put me on a path that was positive and productive. Sometimes just 'talking' about things - whether it be in written form or spoken - helps us more than we know.

When I sat down to work on my project and article, I still felt a little overwhelmed, as there were many ideas swimming around my head at once. Far too many to apply to the task at hand. It came to a point where I just had to choose one idea and begin my focus on it, and go from there. This is usually a method that works well for me, although I don't know why but when I am caught up in things I tend to forget it.

As I worked on that one portion of the design, things began to fall into place. I started sorting through things in my head and filtering out which ideas I would run with and which would be put back on the shelf for another day and project.

I don't like the idea of 'shelving' thoughts. I find that when I store ideas for a later day - more times than not they never reach realization. It is as if I have this entire warehouse of thoughts and projects and ideas that are waiting to be developed and just collecting dust. The warehouse is at this point enormous and I am beginning to wonder if I will ever be able to empty the shelves again.

I think not.

But that isn't a bad thing, is it? I will need to remember to return there on the days when I am looking for something to do and the creative part of me is not cooperating. I will consider it somewhat of a security blanket of designs and project ideas and it allows me to be at peace with myself and not clutter up my mind with worry that I will run out of ideas. And like a savings account at a bank, I won't feel anguish as I see it fill, but contentment and security.

It is all a matter of how we perceive things.

So I began with a single thought and things progressed from there.










What, oh what could it be??

I think even my usual 'guessers' will have trouble with this one! 

In between drawing I got distracted and wound up tidying up the large cabinet that we stored our supplies in.

Funny how that happens. . .

It began with me looking for something and then straightening up one shelf and then moving to the next and before I knew it, every drawer and shelf in the cabinet were neat and organized. I filled up half the paper recycle bin as well as some of the trash can with a big pile of things I didn't need. It felt wonderful and took just over an hour.

During the time I was cleaning, I was busy thinking about the next step. Perhaps the cleaning part was necessary to clear the path for me to move ahead. I love being organized and this was all part of the process, I believe.

When I was done I had more ideas:










Yes - they were coming at a good pace now. One by one they began to step up to the front of my thoughts. No longer were they all mingled in a tangle of mediocrity in my mind, fighting for recognition. The leaders were evident and the decision of which way to move suddenly became much easier. I was able to move ahead with confidence. The chaos was calming.

I am finding that my process of creating is like the tide of the ocean. There are times when the ideas rush in and fill me to my limits, and there are other times when things recede and gently pull back. If I am patient with myself, I realize that there is no reason to worry when the tide is low, for it always makes a triumphant return.

I need to remind myself of this from time to time, as foolish as it may seem - I sometimes forget.

I also need to use the time when the tide may be low to do other things and prepare for those busy times. Or maybe just rest so that when they arrive, I am refreshed and ready.

It is all very easy when put so simply. I need to remember that.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> I am feeling a bit better about things today than I was yesterday. It helped to write about it in the morning and it put me on a path that was positive and productive. Sometimes just 'talking' about things - whether it be in written form or spoken - helps us more than we know.
> 
> When I sat down to work on my project and article, I still felt a little overwhelmed, as there were many ideas swimming around my head at once. Far too many to apply to the task at hand. It came to a point where I just had to choose one idea and begin my focus on it, and go from there. This is usually a method that works well for me, although I don't know why but when I am caught up in things I tend to forget it.
> 
> As I worked on that one portion of the design, things began to fall into place. I started sorting through things in my head and filtering out which ideas I would run with and which would be put back on the shelf for another day and project.
> 
> I don't like the idea of 'shelving' thoughts. I find that when I store ideas for a later day - more times than not they never reach realization. It is as if I have this entire warehouse of thoughts and projects and ideas that are waiting to be developed and just collecting dust. The warehouse is at this point enormous and I am beginning to wonder if I will ever be able to empty the shelves again.
> 
> I think not.
> 
> But that isn't a bad thing, is it? I will need to remember to return there on the days when I am looking for something to do and the creative part of me is not cooperating. I will consider it somewhat of a security blanket of designs and project ideas and it allows me to be at peace with myself and not clutter up my mind with worry that I will run out of ideas. And like a savings account at a bank, I won't feel anguish as I see it fill, but contentment and security.
> 
> It is all a matter of how we perceive things.
> 
> So I began with a single thought and things progressed from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, oh what could it be??
> 
> I think even my usual 'guessers' will have trouble with this one!
> 
> In between drawing I got distracted and wound up tidying up the large cabinet that we stored our supplies in.
> 
> Funny how that happens. . .
> 
> It began with me looking for something and then straightening up one shelf and then moving to the next and before I knew it, every drawer and shelf in the cabinet were neat and organized. I filled up half the paper recycle bin as well as some of the trash can with a big pile of things I didn't need. It felt wonderful and took just over an hour.
> 
> During the time I was cleaning, I was busy thinking about the next step. Perhaps the cleaning part was necessary to clear the path for me to move ahead. I love being organized and this was all part of the process, I believe.
> 
> When I was done I had more ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - they were coming at a good pace now. One by one they began to step up to the front of my thoughts. No longer were they all mingled in a tangle of mediocrity in my mind, fighting for recognition. The leaders were evident and the decision of which way to move suddenly became much easier. I was able to move ahead with confidence. The chaos was calming.
> 
> I am finding that my process of creating is like the tide of the ocean. There are times when the ideas rush in and fill me to my limits, and there are other times when things recede and gently pull back. If I am patient with myself, I realize that there is no reason to worry when the tide is low, for it always makes a triumphant return.
> 
> I need to remind myself of this from time to time, as foolish as it may seem - I sometimes forget.
> 
> I also need to use the time when the tide may be low to do other things and prepare for those busy times. Or maybe just rest so that when they arrive, I am refreshed and ready.
> 
> It is all very easy when put so simply. I need to remember that.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Not a clue what the new design could be!  You have got me very curious. I was out in my workshop yesterday finishing up a project and was going to start what I thought might end up as a box. I was looking through my patterns and got totally side tracked so the box will go back on the list for the future and a new idea is unfolding! 
Sunny and warm here today. We are in for a wonderful week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> I am feeling a bit better about things today than I was yesterday. It helped to write about it in the morning and it put me on a path that was positive and productive. Sometimes just 'talking' about things - whether it be in written form or spoken - helps us more than we know.
> 
> When I sat down to work on my project and article, I still felt a little overwhelmed, as there were many ideas swimming around my head at once. Far too many to apply to the task at hand. It came to a point where I just had to choose one idea and begin my focus on it, and go from there. This is usually a method that works well for me, although I don't know why but when I am caught up in things I tend to forget it.
> 
> As I worked on that one portion of the design, things began to fall into place. I started sorting through things in my head and filtering out which ideas I would run with and which would be put back on the shelf for another day and project.
> 
> I don't like the idea of 'shelving' thoughts. I find that when I store ideas for a later day - more times than not they never reach realization. It is as if I have this entire warehouse of thoughts and projects and ideas that are waiting to be developed and just collecting dust. The warehouse is at this point enormous and I am beginning to wonder if I will ever be able to empty the shelves again.
> 
> I think not.
> 
> But that isn't a bad thing, is it? I will need to remember to return there on the days when I am looking for something to do and the creative part of me is not cooperating. I will consider it somewhat of a security blanket of designs and project ideas and it allows me to be at peace with myself and not clutter up my mind with worry that I will run out of ideas. And like a savings account at a bank, I won't feel anguish as I see it fill, but contentment and security.
> 
> It is all a matter of how we perceive things.
> 
> So I began with a single thought and things progressed from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, oh what could it be??
> 
> I think even my usual 'guessers' will have trouble with this one!
> 
> In between drawing I got distracted and wound up tidying up the large cabinet that we stored our supplies in.
> 
> Funny how that happens. . .
> 
> It began with me looking for something and then straightening up one shelf and then moving to the next and before I knew it, every drawer and shelf in the cabinet were neat and organized. I filled up half the paper recycle bin as well as some of the trash can with a big pile of things I didn't need. It felt wonderful and took just over an hour.
> 
> During the time I was cleaning, I was busy thinking about the next step. Perhaps the cleaning part was necessary to clear the path for me to move ahead. I love being organized and this was all part of the process, I believe.
> 
> When I was done I had more ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - they were coming at a good pace now. One by one they began to step up to the front of my thoughts. No longer were they all mingled in a tangle of mediocrity in my mind, fighting for recognition. The leaders were evident and the decision of which way to move suddenly became much easier. I was able to move ahead with confidence. The chaos was calming.
> 
> I am finding that my process of creating is like the tide of the ocean. There are times when the ideas rush in and fill me to my limits, and there are other times when things recede and gently pull back. If I am patient with myself, I realize that there is no reason to worry when the tide is low, for it always makes a triumphant return.
> 
> I need to remind myself of this from time to time, as foolish as it may seem - I sometimes forget.
> 
> I also need to use the time when the tide may be low to do other things and prepare for those busy times. Or maybe just rest so that when they arrive, I am refreshed and ready.
> 
> It is all very easy when put so simply. I need to remember that.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday.


Good morning, Anna! I am sorry I didn't answer earlier, but I was literally up to my elbows in sawdust until nearly 9:30 last night. By then I was so tired I just stayed away from the computer and did some other things to unwind. 

I know you will LOVE what I am going to show you. You are part of the inspiration for the next series of projects. I really had a great day cutting and will have even more fun seeing what I am working on come to life.

Here we appear to be overcast again, although the sun isn't quite up yet. I certainly look forward to the warm weather finally arriving. I am happy it is in your area. Please send it EAST!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Paper Roses*

The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.

Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.

I started with a flower. A rose.










Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.

This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.

I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.

"Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"

(Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)

Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.

This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.

When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.










Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.

My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.

So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:










But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:










When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!

Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.

I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!

I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!

What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.

Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


what a wonderful pile of stuff!! I can't wait to see what you do with it all.


----------



## justoneofme

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


Bravo!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


You have taken this even further than I could have imagined! The roses are beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing what you will do with all those wonderful cutouts. I use this method often especially if I'm cutting a detailed filigree ornament. If I'm going to spend that much time cutting out, why not expand the horizons! I see many times on LJs beautiful scroll projects produced as a gift for a special person. For the wood purists, cutting the pattern in veneer as well would b a great way of adding a gift card. Just a thought! 
Enjoy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


Yeah, I raised my eyebrows, but they are back down now ;-) Nice roses.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


Yes - it is great to think ahead and add some layers to your cutting. There are so many uses for this type of cutout that I don't know where to begin. 

I had a great time with these - Read on to see what I did with them!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


That's a pile of mighty fine scrollin.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Paper Roses*
> 
> The weekend turned out to be incredibly productive. I love when that happens. What started out as a bottleneck of cluttered ideas that had me in a muddle soon began to flow in a good direction. By taking some time and sorting through them and considering them one at a time, I was able to move things forward in an orderly manner. And I am very happy with the results.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to stop looking at the entire forest at once. It is utterly confusing to me and tends to stop me in my tracks. What worked this time was just picking one thought of the many that were involved in this project and use it as a starting point and go from there. I have found a great deal of success when using this approach. (Once I think of it, that is!) and usually once the ideas are once again flowing, I know which step to take next. As long as I don't look too far in the distance, that is.
> 
> I started with a flower. A rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thought I had ideas for at least ten flowers in my head, it seemed like as good as any place to begin so I chose that. I had already shown you the odd shape that I had drawn of it in yesterdays' post. While the idea was there, I still wasn't sure that it would work out like I wanted it to. I was anxious to get it cut on the saw and try.
> 
> This project and related article that I am writing for the magazine involves cutting paper on the scroll saw.
> 
> I can almost see your eyebrows raising as you read that.
> 
> "Why" you may ask "would one want to do such a thing?" "What purpose would it serve?"
> 
> (Well - it may not have been YOU that asked that question. More likely it was Keith. It delights me that he still doubts my ideas and writes me off as 'crazy' after all of these years. I have long since given up trying to explain an idea to him before I implement it, as he just doesn't understand it sometimes and it is during that time when things are developing in my mind that I find my ideas quite fragile. Any negative thoughts or questioning at that point could very well cause me to abandon them completely. Usually, I have learned not to risk it. And also through these years I believe that he has learned not to ask, as my usual response to him is a quietly detached "you'll see." That is just the way it is.)
> 
> Long story short(er), I find this is a direct result from my recent discovery of beautiful paper. Whether digital or pre-purchased, I look at paper as an exciting 'new' material to work with on the scroll saw. I realize that the paper craze has been around a long time, and I may even be catching a ride on this train a bit late. But I do feel that there is still some life to this area yet and frankly, I am a bit surprised that no one has really taken time to explore this relationship of paper and scroll saw in depth previously. It seems like such a natural thing.
> 
> This past Christmas, I received a wonderful card from my friend Anna who comments here on my posts often. Keith and I met Anna and her husband last summer as they came to visit Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoy her friendship. One of the things that I enjoy most about her is her willingness to try new things and stretch out of her comfort zone in pursuit of creativity. She is willing to give just about any idea a try and as a result, her work is beautifully diverse and exciting to see.
> 
> When I received the card from her, I fell in love with it - not only because it was from her, but because she had taken one of Keith's Filigree Bells and had scrolled it out of paper and used it to embellish the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was just starting out in scroll sawing, I worked with Scott who used to own Scroller, Ltd. and we co-authored a book about scroll sawing different types of materials, including paper. While I thought this was interesting at the time, I suppose I was caught up in so many other things in my life that I never really gave it another though. But receiving Anna's card, along with my recent exposure to all the beautiful paper available made me think that there could be a need for some interesting new ideas in scrolling paper and wood veneer (most of what I am doing could easily be done with veneer as well for those who are wood purists.) I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> My editor was up for it as well, as she commissioned me to do an article as well as some projects using this technique. So for the past month or so my head has been filled with thoughts as to which direction to head with this, as the possibilities are many. I finally decided to just choose one and go from there. That helped get things flowing and I am once again in a good place.
> 
> So now the mystery is revealed. That odd shaped drawing that I showed you yesterday was what I used to create these pretty (and EASY) paper roses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't stop there! I wound up cutting all day yesterday and didn't crawl out from under the saw until after 9pm last night. Here is the results of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that picture of things, knowing that is only the tip of the iceberg as to what I am thinking, it is clear to me how my ideas were blocked. There is just so many things to do!
> 
> Today, I am going to have the fun of making sense of these pieces. Of course there are multiples of everything. That's what makes cutting paper really cool! You can cut 5, 10 or even 20 layers at a time and have wonderful results. It really helps you use your time efficiently.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see the results of my efforts. I also hope that it helps you look at your scroll saw in a new light. One of the reasons it is and always will be one of my favorite tools is the vast diversity of materials you can cut with it. It is all so much fun!
> 
> I want to thank my friend Anna as well, for her wonderful inspiration!
> 
> What a great way to start the week! It is still overcast here, but at least it is mild and not snowing. I am getting to the point where I am grateful for that.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Monday!


You can do so many layers at a time, they pile up FAST! Such a lot of fun! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*

My goodness I had FUN yesterday!

I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.

I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!

I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.

I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.

(Ta DA!!!)

The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!










You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!

My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!










Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.










The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.










And finally - here's one for the guys . . .

It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!










Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!

Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!










As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.

I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.

I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.

It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!

At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)

I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.










I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila,
What a great idea! I will be trying some of them when the magazine comes out. Do you sandwich the paper between plywood when you cut them? I don't know how you find time to sleep with all of those ideas floating around your head begging to get out! Thank you for sharing your designs with us.
Rick


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila they are great.
When your hobby becomes your job it is wonderful
Though sometimes you need another escape on the
ever expanding list of crafts.
I hae fun going through my fencing friends offcut pile
Just nails hammer and saw no tape measure in sight
Sometimes it is firewood other times someone admires the
firewood pile and it is saved fae the flames 
Hae a Sublime day

Jamie


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I did something similar several years ago. Had found some blank greeting cards on sale so stacked 25 of them between some scrap thin ply so could tape the stack together. Cut out Merry Christmas and then backed the cutout with some red foil paper. Managed to do all 25 cards for less than $1.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you all for your comments!

Yes - it is awesome to hear how others have done with this process as well! I like to think that by sharing our experiences we will be able to introduce this to others that haven't tried it yet.

I love seeing and hearing about what you have done and tried. I think we all inspire each other.

And Rick - Yes! I find it hard to sleep sometimes! 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


earlier this year for my sons birthday party I needed to cut a paper dragon. instead of spending time with a scissors and getting one, I decided to take it to the saw. I got 15 dragons cut in the time it would have taken me to cut one. It was awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes - that is the fun of it! I stacked the strawberries 12 high, and I probably could have doubled that without any issues. It sure makes a LOT of cutouts FAST! And anyway - WE LOVE TO SCROLL SAW!! Looking at the paper green vine for the strawberry really was awesome! It was so delicate looking, yet "Easy-peasy!" 

Way to go!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila, these are beautiful! I love the way you have carried the design to the envelope. It's a great fast way to make very personal and unique cards. On a practical level, the only thing I would suggest is that the card with the roses would need a padded envelope to get it through the mail without any damage.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila,

Incredibly lovely! Your mind must never stop creating. We're glad your body keeps up with it so we can get to see your fabulous creations.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you both very much! 
Anna - I used a slightly larger envelope for the trellis and rose design and it worked well. Yes though - it does stick up about 1/4" where the roses are. It was a slight concern, but when I put it in the envelope, it seemed like it would be OK. I should try to mail one to see for sure.  I suppose I would just use caution and use the designs with the roses for hand delivered gifts. That would probably be the best bet.

Thank you as well L/W.  I am always excited because I have so many fun ideas. I do wish I never had to sleep! But that makes life pretty darn good!

I appreciate your kind comments!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


WowZa Sheila! The 3-D effect is awesome


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really? You made THAT with a Scroll Saw!?!*
> 
> My goodness I had FUN yesterday!
> 
> I always have fun, but yesterday pushed the day to another level. It felt so good to see the ideas that have been living in my head come to life. And they came out even CUTER than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> I have been thinking about these designs for several weeks now. After seeing the darling embossed paper from a shop on Etsy (Ravenwood Treasures#) the wheels in my head were really turning! I immediately ordered some paper and began planning on how I can use it in regard to SCROLL SAWING!
> 
> I had to think things through though, because I wanted to make sure that everything I was doing was done in the easiest possible way. I wanted to present the finished projects to my you - my customers and readers - as a beginning so you can take the concept and the idea and RUN with it.
> 
> I have SO MANY ideas for these that at one point I felt kind of muddled up because I didn't know which direction to head first. I found that I just had to pick one (or five) ideas in this case and develop them and go from there. So without further yakking on, here's what I came up with.
> 
> (Ta DA!!!)
> 
> The first card is a for a birthday! I decided to use brightly colored paper to make a celebratory cupcake. For this I used the embossed "Happy Birthday" paper (naturally!) and beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from my favorite place in the whole wide world to buy rhinestones - Rhinestone Canada for the 'sprinkles'. I really love how it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I also matched the back of the envelope with a small motif of confetti. I did the same on the upper corner of the inside card as well. I love how the card looks so professional and FUN!
> 
> My next one is done with the pretty flowers that I showed yesterday. I scroll sawed all the pieces - including the trellis - using several layers of card stock. While this piece took a little time, I have been successful at layering a dozen or more pieces of card stock at once so my time was really well spent. The delicate little butterflies were also fun to make, and look so PRETTY on this little card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - STRAWBERRIES! What a fun idea for a summer note! I modified the pattern from my Strawberry Candle Tray to make this design. I wanted to see how much I could push things with sawing paper by and this vine work came out just awesome! The tiny added crystal rhinestones really make this look so wonderful and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next card showed a variance of different flowers. I wanted to do a floral 'sampler' of sorts so I just created some different types of petals and leaves and kind of did an abstract design. The light pink organza ribbon was the perfect accent to this pretty and feminine card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - here's one for the guys . . .
> 
> It was easy to cut a 'forest' of trees using several shades of green card stock. I also loved the brown embossed background. I had found several textures in neutral colors like this that could be used for cards for the guys! There are so many great designs to choose from and for about .30 per sheet for the embossed paper, it was a really inexpensive way to make awesome cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and I REFRAINED from using crystal rhinestones on the moose card! It was HARD to do, but I thought it was on of those rare times it would be best WITHOUT!
> 
> Here is a picture of the INSIDE of the moose card too. As I said, all of the cards have repeats of their motifs both on the inside and on the back of the envelope. This really makes them look nice and finished I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - these cards are all headed for New Jersey today so that the patterns can be published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I was really happy that they came out so nice, and I think that there may be some demand for me to come up with some wonderful pattern packages that you all could use to make these designs yourself. I am even considering offering pre-cut kits of the pieces for those who may be interested. I am not sure on that though, as it may take some time.
> 
> I would love to hear from you with your thoughts about it.
> 
> I could sell the patterns according to theme (birthday, Halloween, Christmas, etc.) and include maybe four or five designs in each pattern. Since the designs are adaptable for just about ANY type of paper, I think they would be a great way to springboard your creativity and get you started.
> 
> It just goes to show that you don't have to spend a fortune to have a LOT of fun! By cutting these shapes yourself, you have an endless amount of design possibilities without having to purchase (and STORE!) expensive paper punches or buy expensive pre-cut die shapes. You could also modify the size of the pieces to fit any size card you like! How COOL is that?!
> 
> At under $1 per 12" x 12" sheet of colored card stock (I know that many of you can find it for less than that!) and a rainbow of colors to choose from, you really have a world of options available. And don't even get me started on all the awesome patterned paper - most which you could print yourself! (Now you know why my head was spinning!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this slight deviation from cutting wood on the scroll saw (after all - paper is made from WOOD!  ) I also hope that seeing these cards shows you that there are many, many uses for your scroll saw that you perhaps hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the beginning of something wonderful . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Aren't they fun??? They are super simple to make as well. If you think in layers, you are on your way! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Ready for Another Update*

I was happy to get so much done yesterday. With a bit of concentration, I was able to complete both my article for the magazine as well as the instructions for the five note cards that I showed here yesterday. The courier came and picked up the package early in the afternoon and the items are on their way to be published.

Another deadline met and checked off!

That means today that I am able to start something new. I have a variety of new things that I want to work on. I haven't picked up my paints in over a week since I finished my snow leopard pair so I feel as if it is time to work on something that I wanted to make which included both some woodworking and painting. I am still thinking it through a bit though, and not quite decided how I wish to proceed.

But that is of little consequence, as we are preparing for another update on our site and I am going to work on that. I had finished the eight scroll saw patterns that were geared for those new to scroll sawing and I only need to complete the packets and they will be ready to go. Each design has two patterns in two sizes so that is sixteen designs in all.

While they are simpler, I think they are still attractive. They are made to be cut from 1/8" birch plywood so they will be a bit stronger and easier to manage. Of course, as one progresses they can move up to using hard wood. It is just a matter of choice.

Here is a sample of the Pintail Duck set:










Sorry to have to skew things, but you all know how it is . . . :/

In any case, the eight sets are mostly wildlife themed and I think that people will like them, There are bears, fish, moose, ducks, hummingbirds, butterflies and even a lighthouse and boat set. If they go over well, I will certainly be adding to the collection. I designed them to fit in standard sized frames (8" x 10" and 5" x 7") so that there is as little muss and fuss as possible. I hope people like them.

Sometimes designing 'simpler' things is more difficult than designing complex patterns. Knowing just how and when to back off is (I am finding out) an art in itself. The key is not to over-complicate the design and still have it detailed enough to look attractive. I hope that applies here. 

With that said, I will keep it short today. If all goes well, our newsletter will be sent out by this evening. If you aren't on our mailing list and would like to be, you can sign up here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/mailing-list

We only send out about two newsletters per month and we never share your information with anyone. It is a great way to keep up with all we are doing and adding to our site, as it is growing by leaps and bounds.

Looking at the calendar I see it is the final day of April. What a whirlwind this year has been already! We have had so far a fabulous year and we hope it continues. With all the new things Keith and I have in store for you all, we are optimistic that it will.

The sun is shining and it looks beautiful outside. It is finally beginning to look 'greener' and things are finally beginning to bud. Perhaps spring has arrived after all!

Have fun and stay safe! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Woodworking Designs for Newer Scrollers*

It always feels so good when I finish accomplishing my deadlines. Whether self-imposed or work that I have to get done for others, I try to treat them with equal importance and prioritize them accordingly.

Lately it seems that I have been spinning many different plates. I know some of you who know me don't see that as being very unusual - and it reality it is not - but sometimes it just kind of gets to me when there isn't a break for a while.

I think that part of it comes from having so many ideas and wanting to do them all at once. I get very anxious and don't know which thing to do first. But that is something that I usually work out for myself and it all seems to be part of the process. I just need to be patient with myself.

Our biggest accomplishment yesterday was updating our site. We both had designed several new patterns that we needed to add to it. We are pretty happy with these new designs and couldn't wait to share them with you all.

The unspoken theme of this update was "back to basics." All the new projects we added were something that could be accomplished by someone newer to scroll sawing. More and more I am receiving notes and letters from people who are just starting out with the scroll saw. This is welcome and exciting news. We all like to see our industry grow, and I love it that many people seem to be interested in learning. However, I have had several people comment to me that they love our designs, but they just don't feel that they are good enough to attempt them, and they wish that we would make some designs that were a bit simpler.

That was something that hadn't occurred to me before. Both Keith and I are the type of people who always try to put our best foot forward and present our best work. As our own skills developed, we didn't even realize that many of our designs were a bit difficult for the average scroller. I think that is why communication with our customers is really vital. I believe that anyone who owns a business needs to constantly monitor feedback from their customers so they are best able to fill their needs. It is something we strive to do.

So I went to work and came up with some new simpler, yet still attractive designs that weren't quite so difficult. I am calling this series "Early Inspirations" and I designed it specifically with newer scroll sawyers in mind. This first batch of designs consists of eight patterns. Each pattern packet has two complimentary portrait style designs included. I also included two sizes of each of the designs - an 8" x 10" version and a 5" x 7" version so that the finished pieces could fit in standard size pre-purchased frames. I thought they came out pretty nice and while I am offering them singly, I also made a nice set of all eight of them at a discounted price. I hope that people enjoy them.

By having two sizes included, it allows the sawyer to try first on the larger and easier pattern and then as they get better move to the smaller design. In any case, here is a representation of what is in the set:










SLDEISET1 - Eight "Early Inspiration" Portrait Patterns

Again, you can get the individual patterns as well as the money saving set.

Keith had some great new patterns as well. Below is a picture of his Songbird Mini-Plaque Set1



SLDK367 - Songbird Mini-Plaque Set 1

It is a wonderful set of six pretty songbirds in one pattern. There are options to make them with or without the name plates underneath. If one chooses to make them without the name plates, the pattern would certainly qualify for something that a newer sawyer could accomplish. They are a nice project for one who may want to try cutting a bird for the first time. While it does take a bit of patience, they really are set up so that they aren't that difficult.

The final new pattern that Keith designed was the Overlay Faith Cross










SLDK366 Overlay "Faith" Cross

This is another great pattern for one who may not have a great deal of experience. The design is not too complex, but very clean and nice.

I love bringing new people into scrolling. Many times people have experience in other areas of woodworking, but have never tried the scroll saw. Many find they are amazed at just how easy it can be to learn - and how satisfying.

I hope that this encourages some of you to give it a try. Many of you already have saws sitting at the side in your shop and gathering dust (and not in a good way!) You may find yourself surprised at just how fun and relaxing working with the scroll saw can be!

For me today, I am going to be working on some painting projects. I have two things on my agenda and I hope to get started on at least one of them. Either way - I am going to have fun and enjoy my day. I hope you enjoy yours as well.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Woodworking Designs for Newer Scrollers*
> 
> It always feels so good when I finish accomplishing my deadlines. Whether self-imposed or work that I have to get done for others, I try to treat them with equal importance and prioritize them accordingly.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been spinning many different plates. I know some of you who know me don't see that as being very unusual - and it reality it is not - but sometimes it just kind of gets to me when there isn't a break for a while.
> 
> I think that part of it comes from having so many ideas and wanting to do them all at once. I get very anxious and don't know which thing to do first. But that is something that I usually work out for myself and it all seems to be part of the process. I just need to be patient with myself.
> 
> Our biggest accomplishment yesterday was updating our site. We both had designed several new patterns that we needed to add to it. We are pretty happy with these new designs and couldn't wait to share them with you all.
> 
> The unspoken theme of this update was "back to basics." All the new projects we added were something that could be accomplished by someone newer to scroll sawing. More and more I am receiving notes and letters from people who are just starting out with the scroll saw. This is welcome and exciting news. We all like to see our industry grow, and I love it that many people seem to be interested in learning. However, I have had several people comment to me that they love our designs, but they just don't feel that they are good enough to attempt them, and they wish that we would make some designs that were a bit simpler.
> 
> That was something that hadn't occurred to me before. Both Keith and I are the type of people who always try to put our best foot forward and present our best work. As our own skills developed, we didn't even realize that many of our designs were a bit difficult for the average scroller. I think that is why communication with our customers is really vital. I believe that anyone who owns a business needs to constantly monitor feedback from their customers so they are best able to fill their needs. It is something we strive to do.
> 
> So I went to work and came up with some new simpler, yet still attractive designs that weren't quite so difficult. I am calling this series "Early Inspirations" and I designed it specifically with newer scroll sawyers in mind. This first batch of designs consists of eight patterns. Each pattern packet has two complimentary portrait style designs included. I also included two sizes of each of the designs - an 8" x 10" version and a 5" x 7" version so that the finished pieces could fit in standard size pre-purchased frames. I thought they came out pretty nice and while I am offering them singly, I also made a nice set of all eight of them at a discounted price. I hope that people enjoy them.
> 
> By having two sizes included, it allows the sawyer to try first on the larger and easier pattern and then as they get better move to the smaller design. In any case, here is a representation of what is in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDEISET1 - Eight "Early Inspiration" Portrait Patterns
> 
> Again, you can get the individual patterns as well as the money saving set.
> 
> Keith had some great new patterns as well. Below is a picture of his Songbird Mini-Plaque Set1
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK367 - Songbird Mini-Plaque Set 1
> 
> It is a wonderful set of six pretty songbirds in one pattern. There are options to make them with or without the name plates underneath. If one chooses to make them without the name plates, the pattern would certainly qualify for something that a newer sawyer could accomplish. They are a nice project for one who may want to try cutting a bird for the first time. While it does take a bit of patience, they really are set up so that they aren't that difficult.
> 
> The final new pattern that Keith designed was the Overlay Faith Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK366 Overlay "Faith" Cross
> 
> This is another great pattern for one who may not have a great deal of experience. The design is not too complex, but very clean and nice.
> 
> I love bringing new people into scrolling. Many times people have experience in other areas of woodworking, but have never tried the scroll saw. Many find they are amazed at just how easy it can be to learn - and how satisfying.
> 
> I hope that this encourages some of you to give it a try. Many of you already have saws sitting at the side in your shop and gathering dust (and not in a good way!) You may find yourself surprised at just how fun and relaxing working with the scroll saw can be!
> 
> For me today, I am going to be working on some painting projects. I have two things on my agenda and I hope to get started on at least one of them. Either way - I am going to have fun and enjoy my day. I hope you enjoy yours as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


The new patterns look great Sheila. i can see many uses for the "Early Inspirations" and Keith's birds would look great on a garden fence!
A sunny warm day here - workshop time!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Woodworking Designs for Newer Scrollers*
> 
> It always feels so good when I finish accomplishing my deadlines. Whether self-imposed or work that I have to get done for others, I try to treat them with equal importance and prioritize them accordingly.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been spinning many different plates. I know some of you who know me don't see that as being very unusual - and it reality it is not - but sometimes it just kind of gets to me when there isn't a break for a while.
> 
> I think that part of it comes from having so many ideas and wanting to do them all at once. I get very anxious and don't know which thing to do first. But that is something that I usually work out for myself and it all seems to be part of the process. I just need to be patient with myself.
> 
> Our biggest accomplishment yesterday was updating our site. We both had designed several new patterns that we needed to add to it. We are pretty happy with these new designs and couldn't wait to share them with you all.
> 
> The unspoken theme of this update was "back to basics." All the new projects we added were something that could be accomplished by someone newer to scroll sawing. More and more I am receiving notes and letters from people who are just starting out with the scroll saw. This is welcome and exciting news. We all like to see our industry grow, and I love it that many people seem to be interested in learning. However, I have had several people comment to me that they love our designs, but they just don't feel that they are good enough to attempt them, and they wish that we would make some designs that were a bit simpler.
> 
> That was something that hadn't occurred to me before. Both Keith and I are the type of people who always try to put our best foot forward and present our best work. As our own skills developed, we didn't even realize that many of our designs were a bit difficult for the average scroller. I think that is why communication with our customers is really vital. I believe that anyone who owns a business needs to constantly monitor feedback from their customers so they are best able to fill their needs. It is something we strive to do.
> 
> So I went to work and came up with some new simpler, yet still attractive designs that weren't quite so difficult. I am calling this series "Early Inspirations" and I designed it specifically with newer scroll sawyers in mind. This first batch of designs consists of eight patterns. Each pattern packet has two complimentary portrait style designs included. I also included two sizes of each of the designs - an 8" x 10" version and a 5" x 7" version so that the finished pieces could fit in standard size pre-purchased frames. I thought they came out pretty nice and while I am offering them singly, I also made a nice set of all eight of them at a discounted price. I hope that people enjoy them.
> 
> By having two sizes included, it allows the sawyer to try first on the larger and easier pattern and then as they get better move to the smaller design. In any case, here is a representation of what is in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDEISET1 - Eight "Early Inspiration" Portrait Patterns
> 
> Again, you can get the individual patterns as well as the money saving set.
> 
> Keith had some great new patterns as well. Below is a picture of his Songbird Mini-Plaque Set1
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK367 - Songbird Mini-Plaque Set 1
> 
> It is a wonderful set of six pretty songbirds in one pattern. There are options to make them with or without the name plates underneath. If one chooses to make them without the name plates, the pattern would certainly qualify for something that a newer sawyer could accomplish. They are a nice project for one who may want to try cutting a bird for the first time. While it does take a bit of patience, they really are set up so that they aren't that difficult.
> 
> The final new pattern that Keith designed was the Overlay Faith Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK366 Overlay "Faith" Cross
> 
> This is another great pattern for one who may not have a great deal of experience. The design is not too complex, but very clean and nice.
> 
> I love bringing new people into scrolling. Many times people have experience in other areas of woodworking, but have never tried the scroll saw. Many find they are amazed at just how easy it can be to learn - and how satisfying.
> 
> I hope that this encourages some of you to give it a try. Many of you already have saws sitting at the side in your shop and gathering dust (and not in a good way!) You may find yourself surprised at just how fun and relaxing working with the scroll saw can be!
> 
> For me today, I am going to be working on some painting projects. I have two things on my agenda and I hope to get started on at least one of them. Either way - I am going to have fun and enjoy my day. I hope you enjoy yours as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you Anna. I love Kieth's birds as well. I think they would look awesome in a garden! Great idea!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Woodworking Designs for Newer Scrollers*
> 
> It always feels so good when I finish accomplishing my deadlines. Whether self-imposed or work that I have to get done for others, I try to treat them with equal importance and prioritize them accordingly.
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been spinning many different plates. I know some of you who know me don't see that as being very unusual - and it reality it is not - but sometimes it just kind of gets to me when there isn't a break for a while.
> 
> I think that part of it comes from having so many ideas and wanting to do them all at once. I get very anxious and don't know which thing to do first. But that is something that I usually work out for myself and it all seems to be part of the process. I just need to be patient with myself.
> 
> Our biggest accomplishment yesterday was updating our site. We both had designed several new patterns that we needed to add to it. We are pretty happy with these new designs and couldn't wait to share them with you all.
> 
> The unspoken theme of this update was "back to basics." All the new projects we added were something that could be accomplished by someone newer to scroll sawing. More and more I am receiving notes and letters from people who are just starting out with the scroll saw. This is welcome and exciting news. We all like to see our industry grow, and I love it that many people seem to be interested in learning. However, I have had several people comment to me that they love our designs, but they just don't feel that they are good enough to attempt them, and they wish that we would make some designs that were a bit simpler.
> 
> That was something that hadn't occurred to me before. Both Keith and I are the type of people who always try to put our best foot forward and present our best work. As our own skills developed, we didn't even realize that many of our designs were a bit difficult for the average scroller. I think that is why communication with our customers is really vital. I believe that anyone who owns a business needs to constantly monitor feedback from their customers so they are best able to fill their needs. It is something we strive to do.
> 
> So I went to work and came up with some new simpler, yet still attractive designs that weren't quite so difficult. I am calling this series "Early Inspirations" and I designed it specifically with newer scroll sawyers in mind. This first batch of designs consists of eight patterns. Each pattern packet has two complimentary portrait style designs included. I also included two sizes of each of the designs - an 8" x 10" version and a 5" x 7" version so that the finished pieces could fit in standard size pre-purchased frames. I thought they came out pretty nice and while I am offering them singly, I also made a nice set of all eight of them at a discounted price. I hope that people enjoy them.
> 
> By having two sizes included, it allows the sawyer to try first on the larger and easier pattern and then as they get better move to the smaller design. In any case, here is a representation of what is in the set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDEISET1 - Eight "Early Inspiration" Portrait Patterns
> 
> Again, you can get the individual patterns as well as the money saving set.
> 
> Keith had some great new patterns as well. Below is a picture of his Songbird Mini-Plaque Set1
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK367 - Songbird Mini-Plaque Set 1
> 
> It is a wonderful set of six pretty songbirds in one pattern. There are options to make them with or without the name plates underneath. If one chooses to make them without the name plates, the pattern would certainly qualify for something that a newer sawyer could accomplish. They are a nice project for one who may want to try cutting a bird for the first time. While it does take a bit of patience, they really are set up so that they aren't that difficult.
> 
> The final new pattern that Keith designed was the Overlay Faith Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK366 Overlay "Faith" Cross
> 
> This is another great pattern for one who may not have a great deal of experience. The design is not too complex, but very clean and nice.
> 
> I love bringing new people into scrolling. Many times people have experience in other areas of woodworking, but have never tried the scroll saw. Many find they are amazed at just how easy it can be to learn - and how satisfying.
> 
> I hope that this encourages some of you to give it a try. Many of you already have saws sitting at the side in your shop and gathering dust (and not in a good way!) You may find yourself surprised at just how fun and relaxing working with the scroll saw can be!
> 
> For me today, I am going to be working on some painting projects. I have two things on my agenda and I hope to get started on at least one of them. Either way - I am going to have fun and enjoy my day. I hope you enjoy yours as well.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Some beautiful kits.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Idea in the Works*

I woke up to a dense fog this morning. I hope it means that it is finally getting warmer. Our weather here in Nova Scotia has still been pretty dull and rainy. But I suppose I should be happy that it isn't snow. Even I have had enough of that.

It felt odd to be 'caught up' with everything. It isn't that I don't have anything to do - as I have lots of new ideas that I am anxious to work on - but with nothing really pressing, I find that sometimes it stymies me as to which way to head. i want to try everything at once.

After a morning of doing the usual tasks of writing and answering emails and getting the daily mail ready to take to the post office, I was ready to jump in on the new project. I have decided that what I want to work on next will be a combination of a woodworking and painting project that can be used together. It will actually be two projects, and both will be able to be used individually or they can be used together. I haven't quite figured everything out exactly, but I am getting there. . .

One more thing I want to show you though -

Yesterday I received a wonderful photo of a project from a customer. What the customer did was combine one of my own patterns with a pattern he purchased from Sue Mey, a wonderful scroll saw pattern designer. I have admired Sue's work for many years and I was really thrilled when I saw the results of our "accidental collaboration". Ted combined our designs to make a beautiful plaque for his son and his fiancee, who just announced their engagement. I think it came out just beautiful!










I think it is really wonderful and as I said, I am thrilled that he liked my pattern enough to use it for such a special gift. It makes me feel proud!

Many times I have customers ask me if they can alter my patterns and use them in other ways. I always try to let people know that not only do I allow this, but I encourage it. As long as people don't claim the designs as their own they are welcome to do their own take on what we draw. It is awesome to see the creative ways that people tailor our work to their liking, and I am pleased if my designs act as a spring board to encourage others to express their own ideas. It is very fun to see!

So that will be all for today. I am kind of getting the ball rolling on the new design and I hope to be able to show some good progress soon. Another week has passed and we are already looking at the weekend ahead. I hope you all have a great one!

Happy Friday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Idea in the Works*
> 
> I woke up to a dense fog this morning. I hope it means that it is finally getting warmer. Our weather here in Nova Scotia has still been pretty dull and rainy. But I suppose I should be happy that it isn't snow. Even I have had enough of that.
> 
> It felt odd to be 'caught up' with everything. It isn't that I don't have anything to do - as I have lots of new ideas that I am anxious to work on - but with nothing really pressing, I find that sometimes it stymies me as to which way to head. i want to try everything at once.
> 
> After a morning of doing the usual tasks of writing and answering emails and getting the daily mail ready to take to the post office, I was ready to jump in on the new project. I have decided that what I want to work on next will be a combination of a woodworking and painting project that can be used together. It will actually be two projects, and both will be able to be used individually or they can be used together. I haven't quite figured everything out exactly, but I am getting there. . .
> 
> One more thing I want to show you though -
> 
> Yesterday I received a wonderful photo of a project from a customer. What the customer did was combine one of my own patterns with a pattern he purchased from Sue Mey, a wonderful scroll saw pattern designer. I have admired Sue's work for many years and I was really thrilled when I saw the results of our "accidental collaboration". Ted combined our designs to make a beautiful plaque for his son and his fiancee, who just announced their engagement. I think it came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really wonderful and as I said, I am thrilled that he liked my pattern enough to use it for such a special gift. It makes me feel proud!
> 
> Many times I have customers ask me if they can alter my patterns and use them in other ways. I always try to let people know that not only do I allow this, but I encourage it. As long as people don't claim the designs as their own they are welcome to do their own take on what we draw. It is awesome to see the creative ways that people tailor our work to their liking, and I am pleased if my designs act as a spring board to encourage others to express their own ideas. It is very fun to see!
> 
> So that will be all for today. I am kind of getting the ball rolling on the new design and I hope to be able to show some good progress soon. Another week has passed and we are already looking at the weekend ahead. I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> Happy Friday!












Sheila that is the joy of your designs, they can lead to so many unique projects.

Looking forward to the double project.

Drinking tea and having toast with rhubarb and ginger jam, just like my Gran used to make

Have a sublime day

Jamie 
in Sunny Scotland


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Idea in the Works*
> 
> I woke up to a dense fog this morning. I hope it means that it is finally getting warmer. Our weather here in Nova Scotia has still been pretty dull and rainy. But I suppose I should be happy that it isn't snow. Even I have had enough of that.
> 
> It felt odd to be 'caught up' with everything. It isn't that I don't have anything to do - as I have lots of new ideas that I am anxious to work on - but with nothing really pressing, I find that sometimes it stymies me as to which way to head. i want to try everything at once.
> 
> After a morning of doing the usual tasks of writing and answering emails and getting the daily mail ready to take to the post office, I was ready to jump in on the new project. I have decided that what I want to work on next will be a combination of a woodworking and painting project that can be used together. It will actually be two projects, and both will be able to be used individually or they can be used together. I haven't quite figured everything out exactly, but I am getting there. . .
> 
> One more thing I want to show you though -
> 
> Yesterday I received a wonderful photo of a project from a customer. What the customer did was combine one of my own patterns with a pattern he purchased from Sue Mey, a wonderful scroll saw pattern designer. I have admired Sue's work for many years and I was really thrilled when I saw the results of our "accidental collaboration". Ted combined our designs to make a beautiful plaque for his son and his fiancee, who just announced their engagement. I think it came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really wonderful and as I said, I am thrilled that he liked my pattern enough to use it for such a special gift. It makes me feel proud!
> 
> Many times I have customers ask me if they can alter my patterns and use them in other ways. I always try to let people know that not only do I allow this, but I encourage it. As long as people don't claim the designs as their own they are welcome to do their own take on what we draw. It is awesome to see the creative ways that people tailor our work to their liking, and I am pleased if my designs act as a spring board to encourage others to express their own ideas. It is very fun to see!
> 
> So that will be all for today. I am kind of getting the ball rolling on the new design and I hope to be able to show some good progress soon. Another week has passed and we are already looking at the weekend ahead. I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> Happy Friday!


That is wonderful, Jamie! I truly love it and so does Keith! You turned a cute design into something magnificent!

I love the idea of the rhubarb jam as well. I am a huge fan of rhubarb! I am hoping to find some locally this season and make bread.

Thank you for sharing your pictur 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Idea in the Works*
> 
> I woke up to a dense fog this morning. I hope it means that it is finally getting warmer. Our weather here in Nova Scotia has still been pretty dull and rainy. But I suppose I should be happy that it isn't snow. Even I have had enough of that.
> 
> It felt odd to be 'caught up' with everything. It isn't that I don't have anything to do - as I have lots of new ideas that I am anxious to work on - but with nothing really pressing, I find that sometimes it stymies me as to which way to head. i want to try everything at once.
> 
> After a morning of doing the usual tasks of writing and answering emails and getting the daily mail ready to take to the post office, I was ready to jump in on the new project. I have decided that what I want to work on next will be a combination of a woodworking and painting project that can be used together. It will actually be two projects, and both will be able to be used individually or they can be used together. I haven't quite figured everything out exactly, but I am getting there. . .
> 
> One more thing I want to show you though -
> 
> Yesterday I received a wonderful photo of a project from a customer. What the customer did was combine one of my own patterns with a pattern he purchased from Sue Mey, a wonderful scroll saw pattern designer. I have admired Sue's work for many years and I was really thrilled when I saw the results of our "accidental collaboration". Ted combined our designs to make a beautiful plaque for his son and his fiancee, who just announced their engagement. I think it came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really wonderful and as I said, I am thrilled that he liked my pattern enough to use it for such a special gift. It makes me feel proud!
> 
> Many times I have customers ask me if they can alter my patterns and use them in other ways. I always try to let people know that not only do I allow this, but I encourage it. As long as people don't claim the designs as their own they are welcome to do their own take on what we draw. It is awesome to see the creative ways that people tailor our work to their liking, and I am pleased if my designs act as a spring board to encourage others to express their own ideas. It is very fun to see!
> 
> So that will be all for today. I am kind of getting the ball rolling on the new design and I hope to be able to show some good progress soon. Another week has passed and we are already looking at the weekend ahead. I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> Happy Friday!


What a great idea for an engagement plaque and I love Jamie's project and his choice of wood. Rhubarb and ginger jam - brings me back a year or two 
Looking forward to seeing the new patterns Sheila. I'm out of the workshop for a couple of days at a wood carving show.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Idea in the Works*
> 
> I woke up to a dense fog this morning. I hope it means that it is finally getting warmer. Our weather here in Nova Scotia has still been pretty dull and rainy. But I suppose I should be happy that it isn't snow. Even I have had enough of that.
> 
> It felt odd to be 'caught up' with everything. It isn't that I don't have anything to do - as I have lots of new ideas that I am anxious to work on - but with nothing really pressing, I find that sometimes it stymies me as to which way to head. i want to try everything at once.
> 
> After a morning of doing the usual tasks of writing and answering emails and getting the daily mail ready to take to the post office, I was ready to jump in on the new project. I have decided that what I want to work on next will be a combination of a woodworking and painting project that can be used together. It will actually be two projects, and both will be able to be used individually or they can be used together. I haven't quite figured everything out exactly, but I am getting there. . .
> 
> One more thing I want to show you though -
> 
> Yesterday I received a wonderful photo of a project from a customer. What the customer did was combine one of my own patterns with a pattern he purchased from Sue Mey, a wonderful scroll saw pattern designer. I have admired Sue's work for many years and I was really thrilled when I saw the results of our "accidental collaboration". Ted combined our designs to make a beautiful plaque for his son and his fiancee, who just announced their engagement. I think it came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is really wonderful and as I said, I am thrilled that he liked my pattern enough to use it for such a special gift. It makes me feel proud!
> 
> Many times I have customers ask me if they can alter my patterns and use them in other ways. I always try to let people know that not only do I allow this, but I encourage it. As long as people don't claim the designs as their own they are welcome to do their own take on what we draw. It is awesome to see the creative ways that people tailor our work to their liking, and I am pleased if my designs act as a spring board to encourage others to express their own ideas. It is very fun to see!
> 
> So that will be all for today. I am kind of getting the ball rolling on the new design and I hope to be able to show some good progress soon. Another week has passed and we are already looking at the weekend ahead. I hope you all have a great one!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi, Anna:
Thank you as always for stopping in. I hope you have a fabulous time at the carving show (I am sure you will!) and I hope to see a picture or two when you return.

I love strawberry rhubarb and hope to make some here soon. It is really a treat for me and I only get it once in a while.

Have a wonderful weekend!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Scroll Sawing Blog and a Free Pattern*

I was feeling a bit under the weather yesterday and not quite myself. It was nothing to worry about, and I think it was just a passing thing as today I feel much more 'normal'. Fortunately, it doesn't happen often, as I accomplished very little in the way of work. I suppose though that a good rest was needed as it seemed to have done the trick and today should be a great day.

As a result, I have no progress reports on what I am working on. I guess that goes along with being self-employed. It is all part of a give and take.

However, I did have some extra time to cruise around the web and read a bit of what my friends and fellow woodworkers are up to. I don't always have the time to do that. Between answering emails, filling orders and - well - working there is little time for me to read everything that I would like. But my woodworking friend Adrian Broadhead who works for Axminster in the UK has started a nice blog of his own regarding scroll sawing. I have met Adrian through various woodworking forums and he has a passion for scroll sawing as I do. Those of you who also enjoy scrolling may want to stop in and read his blog.

His first couple of blog entries are reviews of some entry level scroll saws. I think that this series alone will be very helpful to many of you because Keith and I receive so many inquiries about this very subject and we don't feel we are qualified to answer you because we only have actual experience with the DeWalt and Excalibur saws - which are both a bit higher price than some want to spend. Even though Adrian and Axminster is located in the United Kingdom, I do believe that much of what he is and will be talking about can be applied to anywhere in the world.

In his most recent blog entry Adrian offers a beautiful free puzzle pattern that you may like:










You can read his blog and get the pattern here: The Art of Scroll Sawing - Part 3

The design is by Bob Wells and it is a beautiful pattern to make for a young child. I am considering making some it these puzzles for my new grand daughter.

I hope you stop by and visit Adrian's blog and leave him a little note of thanks for sharing his knowledge and this nice pattern. As a woodworking community, we need to support each other and help our industry grow. It is great to share our knowledge and creativity with each other and focus on positive things that make us happy.

Our world today is filled with sadness, conflict and controversy. It is hard at times to feel happy and good when there is so much turmoil going on around us. I for one think that by concentrating on the positive things and being creative, it refreshes me and gives me the strength to better cope with the every day things that are happening. By focusing on these things that bring me joy, it leaves little time for me to sulk and be sorrowful. I feel that it is a good way to live my life.

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scroll Sawing Blog and a Free Pattern*
> 
> I was feeling a bit under the weather yesterday and not quite myself. It was nothing to worry about, and I think it was just a passing thing as today I feel much more 'normal'. Fortunately, it doesn't happen often, as I accomplished very little in the way of work. I suppose though that a good rest was needed as it seemed to have done the trick and today should be a great day.
> 
> As a result, I have no progress reports on what I am working on. I guess that goes along with being self-employed. It is all part of a give and take.
> 
> However, I did have some extra time to cruise around the web and read a bit of what my friends and fellow woodworkers are up to. I don't always have the time to do that. Between answering emails, filling orders and - well - working there is little time for me to read everything that I would like. But my woodworking friend Adrian Broadhead who works for Axminster in the UK has started a nice blog of his own regarding scroll sawing. I have met Adrian through various woodworking forums and he has a passion for scroll sawing as I do. Those of you who also enjoy scrolling may want to stop in and read his blog.
> 
> His first couple of blog entries are reviews of some entry level scroll saws. I think that this series alone will be very helpful to many of you because Keith and I receive so many inquiries about this very subject and we don't feel we are qualified to answer you because we only have actual experience with the DeWalt and Excalibur saws - which are both a bit higher price than some want to spend. Even though Adrian and Axminster is located in the United Kingdom, I do believe that much of what he is and will be talking about can be applied to anywhere in the world.
> 
> In his most recent blog entry Adrian offers a beautiful free puzzle pattern that you may like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read his blog and get the pattern here: The Art of Scroll Sawing - Part 3
> 
> The design is by Bob Wells and it is a beautiful pattern to make for a young child. I am considering making some it these puzzles for my new grand daughter.
> 
> I hope you stop by and visit Adrian's blog and leave him a little note of thanks for sharing his knowledge and this nice pattern. As a woodworking community, we need to support each other and help our industry grow. It is great to share our knowledge and creativity with each other and focus on positive things that make us happy.
> 
> Our world today is filled with sadness, conflict and controversy. It is hard at times to feel happy and good when there is so much turmoil going on around us. I for one think that by concentrating on the positive things and being creative, it refreshes me and gives me the strength to better cope with the every day things that are happening. By focusing on these things that bring me joy, it leaves little time for me to sulk and be sorrowful. I feel that it is a good way to live my life.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Glad you are feeling better, Sheila. A day off, now and then, is just the ticket. Thank you for the referal to Adrian's blog. Will check that out. Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Scroll Sawing Blog and a Free Pattern*
> 
> I was feeling a bit under the weather yesterday and not quite myself. It was nothing to worry about, and I think it was just a passing thing as today I feel much more 'normal'. Fortunately, it doesn't happen often, as I accomplished very little in the way of work. I suppose though that a good rest was needed as it seemed to have done the trick and today should be a great day.
> 
> As a result, I have no progress reports on what I am working on. I guess that goes along with being self-employed. It is all part of a give and take.
> 
> However, I did have some extra time to cruise around the web and read a bit of what my friends and fellow woodworkers are up to. I don't always have the time to do that. Between answering emails, filling orders and - well - working there is little time for me to read everything that I would like. But my woodworking friend Adrian Broadhead who works for Axminster in the UK has started a nice blog of his own regarding scroll sawing. I have met Adrian through various woodworking forums and he has a passion for scroll sawing as I do. Those of you who also enjoy scrolling may want to stop in and read his blog.
> 
> His first couple of blog entries are reviews of some entry level scroll saws. I think that this series alone will be very helpful to many of you because Keith and I receive so many inquiries about this very subject and we don't feel we are qualified to answer you because we only have actual experience with the DeWalt and Excalibur saws - which are both a bit higher price than some want to spend. Even though Adrian and Axminster is located in the United Kingdom, I do believe that much of what he is and will be talking about can be applied to anywhere in the world.
> 
> In his most recent blog entry Adrian offers a beautiful free puzzle pattern that you may like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read his blog and get the pattern here: The Art of Scroll Sawing - Part 3
> 
> The design is by Bob Wells and it is a beautiful pattern to make for a young child. I am considering making some it these puzzles for my new grand daughter.
> 
> I hope you stop by and visit Adrian's blog and leave him a little note of thanks for sharing his knowledge and this nice pattern. As a woodworking community, we need to support each other and help our industry grow. It is great to share our knowledge and creativity with each other and focus on positive things that make us happy.
> 
> Our world today is filled with sadness, conflict and controversy. It is hard at times to feel happy and good when there is so much turmoil going on around us. I for one think that by concentrating on the positive things and being creative, it refreshes me and gives me the strength to better cope with the every day things that are happening. By focusing on these things that bring me joy, it leaves little time for me to sulk and be sorrowful. I feel that it is a good way to live my life.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


Thanks, Candy. It is so out of character for me to feel so poopie. After I wrote yesterday's post, I went back to SLEEP until almost NOON! (Can you imagine the horror!) LOL Even when I woke up, I felt crummy so I decided to lay low and take it slow. I do feel better today though so I will take it from there.

It is a beautiful and sunny day outside with the sun shining brightly. I have some painting I want to get done and then more woodworking.

It is going to be a good day!

Have a wonderful weekend!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Painting and Woodworking Project Combined*

What a beautiful day by the river it was yesterday! It was the kind of day that we typically think of as 'spring' but actually only occurrs once in a while. The sun shone brightly all day long and the air was calm and warm. You didn't even need a jacket really. It was the type of day we all have been waiting for during the long, cold winter. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I was happy that I felt much better as well. Whatever got hold of me on Friday seemed to have passed just as quickly as it arrived. I was grateful for that and I felt happy and energized and ready to tackle another new design.

My next project is going to be something that will actually be two projects. The first part of it would be painting and the second part of it would be a woodworking design. They will work together to make a fun and functional project that would brighten anyone's day. (At least I hope they will!) It will take a couple of days for me to develop everything, but I will be able to show you the step by steps as far as I get. So here we go . . .

Several years ago, I had taken a photo of a beautiful spring iris in my front yard when I still lived in Tinley Park, IL. I remember it was a lovely spring morning, much like the one I experienced yesterday and the iris really caught my eye. I wanted to paint it and I did so and I was pretty pleased with how it came out. I had made it into a painting pattern way back then, but my software that I used was very different and since then technology (as well as my own knowledge) has come a long way. While the pattern was OK - it wasn't up to the calibur of the patterns that I make currently. It even used a brand of paint that I no longer use. It was time for a makeover.

I have recently (in the past year or so) seen many of my fellow painters use a surface called "Roc-Lon" to paint banners on. Roc-Lon is a thick backing type of fabric that is used to line draperies. The painters have used it for things like banners and even as floor cloths because of its durability and ease of painting. Another great property of it is that you can cut along its edges and it doesn't fray or unravel. This opens up a great many possiblities for making some pretty cool designs. I have a 'stash' of it here with me that I wanted to use to make banners, and I thought this was the perfect opportunity to try it out.

I began by creating a banner that is 12" wide and 20+ inches long. I haven't quite figured out the length yet, as I will when I make the banner topper, so I left it a bit long until I decided.

I painted the background in soft, buttery creme color, and added just a hint of purple, blue and green to make a mottled finish.










(I know the color isn't quite correct, but you can see the background colors with this picture.)

After base coating, I did the first highlights:










Next came the prelimanry shading:










And the second, deeper shading:










You can see that little by little, it is coming to life.

I found that I love painting on Roc-lon. It is so easy to do and it holds the paint beautifully. Today I am going to probably finish up with the lettering for the banner, then I will move on to designing the wood topper piece that will hold it. My goal is to have one topper and have interchangable banners to depict several different season. I think it will be a nice project when finished.

I really like being able to work on stuff like this. I can think of many places these pretty banners would look nice. If one is skittish about putting them outdoors, they would even look nice in an entry hall or sun room. And of course, the designs can be used on just about any surface that one would choose.

I hope you enjoyed seeing the beginning of this project. I have received many notes from people who love to see the step by step process and I am happy to share it with you. It just shows how when breaking things down, they are much simpler than they seem.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday. Enjoy your weekend and have fun creating something wonderful! 

If we shall take the good we find, asking no questions, we shall have heaping measures. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## scrollgirl

*Impact*

In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.

I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.

The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.

Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.

I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.

My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.

Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.

I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.

I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.

I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.

Here is a photo of the finished banner:










Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.

Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.

I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.

Happy Monday!

"Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Impact*
> 
> In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.
> 
> I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.
> 
> The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.
> 
> I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.
> 
> My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.
> 
> Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.
> 
> I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.
> 
> I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.
> 
> Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


Good morning Sheila,
Sorry to hear about your friends. I saw the posting about Terrye yesterday and couldn't believe it, although after last year and all of the years I was in the EMS, I should know better. I seem to spend a lot of time writing on online obits of people that I know. This past weekend seems to be a bummer all over because there were 2 people that I knew that had passed away.
Any ways, I was just going to comment on your banner. You did an awesome job on the painting and I can't wait to see the hanger that you come up with. I had heard of Roc lon a couple of years ago and Kathie had some that she was planning on doing the same thing-a welcome sign. I am just amazed at your depth of talent.
Sorry for being long winded.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Impact*
> 
> In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.
> 
> I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.
> 
> The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.
> 
> I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.
> 
> My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.
> 
> Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.
> 
> I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.
> 
> I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.
> 
> Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


No problem Rick. It is always good to hear from you. Otherwise we don't seem to get a chance to talk.

Yes - everyone who knows Terrye knows what an incredible woman she is. He support and inspiration have impacted so many. My heart is so heavy hearing of her illness, but I am at least grateful that she hopefully will recover. She is right around my own age, too. Lately it seems that many peers have fallen on hardships.

"Buzz" was nice as well. He was approachable and cheerful and always positive. I was shocked to see he passed away. And very saddened. He was far too young.

I plan on making a "generic" type header that will say "Welcome". That way the banner can be changed for the season without having to cut another header. I also matched the size to the banners that Patricia Rawlinson's banners are so that people can purchase her headers if they wish and use the banners with them. You know I like giving options. 

Thanks so much for the comment. The Roc-lon is a dream to paint on and can be cut to any shape. I see lots of fun things ahead using it in the future.

Happy Monday, Rick! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Impact*
> 
> In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.
> 
> I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.
> 
> The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.
> 
> I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.
> 
> My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.
> 
> Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.
> 
> I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.
> 
> I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.
> 
> Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


Good morning Sheila! I'm so sorry to hear about your friends especially Terrye whose work I follow. She is a wonderful talented creative person. I am a firm believer that our creativity gets us through the challenges in life so I wish Terry all the best for a speedy recovery.

Your banner looks beautiful, very bright and springlike. I look forward to seeing the header that you will come up with - and more banners for each season


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Impact*
> 
> In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.
> 
> I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.
> 
> The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.
> 
> I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.
> 
> My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.
> 
> Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.
> 
> I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.
> 
> I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.
> 
> Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


It is so hard sometimes, Anna. We make friendships even though we never even meet in person - yet there is a 'connection' as if they lived next door. I know it is part of life, but some days it is difficult to understand.

I wanted the banner to be bright and cheerful. I am working on the header and I should be cutting it tomorrow. I hope that my following banners come out as nice as this one - as it was not difficult painting.

We have some nice and bright sunshine today. Just what I need to lift my mood. I know spring is approaching because things are trying to green up.

I hope you have a wonderful day! ((HUGS))


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Impact*
> 
> In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.
> 
> I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.
> 
> The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.
> 
> I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.
> 
> My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.
> 
> Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.
> 
> I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.
> 
> I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.
> 
> Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


Sorry to hear of the sad news you've had. Life is way too short for any amount of time that we may reign on this earth. Enjoy every minute that we possibly can. The springtime Iris is awesome btw.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Impact*
> 
> In some ways it was a good weekend, in others it was not so good. I suppose though that is 'life' and many say that in order to truly appreciate the good things that happen, we need to experience some things that aren't so good as well. I suppose.
> 
> I had some very sad news come to me over the weekend about two of my friends that I met through my work and writings here. One friend was a woodworker. We became friends on Facebook a couple of years ago and I used to play Scrabble with him from time to time. He did portrait types of scroll sawing and was very talented and kind and pleasant. I was very saddened to read that he passed away. It made my heart very heavy.
> 
> The other friend I had news about is a friend from my painting circle. Her name is Terrye French and she is filled with talent and inspiration. News came from her daughters that on Friday she had a massive stroke. Fortunately, she survived and she is aware and coherent, but her girls say she has a long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> Terrye is the heart and soul of the "Painting With Friends" group that I am part of. She is so filled with talent and designs that she shares her line drawings with several other designers (her friends!) and we in turn develop the designs into anything we wish. We publish our finished projects/patterns under the "Painting With Friends" name and we split the proceeds with Terrye. It is a very fair arrangement for everyone involved and Terrye's adorable primitive designs are a wonderful springboard for developing our creativity. I don't think that I ever met a person who is more sharing and giving of their skills and talent. Her selflessness is a beautiful example of how many creative people can work together to better the art form itself. I look to her as a mentor and I know that many others do as well. I know her road back will be long and difficult, but I also know that her friends will rally around her and help her through as much as we can. Creative people are just that way.
> 
> I find that is true for most people who are creative. Whether it be woodworking people or painting people or even my embroidery group. Those who are truly talented are comfortable with themselves and do all they can to help their peers and to use their talents for the better good of the industry that they are involved in. They realize that by helping their peers - even if they are someone one may see as 'competition' - that they are promoting the art itself and helping create an atmosphere that is positive and fun and something that new people wish to participate in. And when that happens, everyone wins. As these respective industries grow, everyone involved in them prosper. Those who are truly talented feel free to share what they know because they are comfortable with their style and place and they respect and realize that everyone has different tastes and goals and it takes more than a few to fill that ever-changing need.
> 
> My experience with the Painting With Friends group is a great example of that.
> 
> Those of you who have seen my own original paintings (such as my Snow Leopard Pair that I recently finished - shown here in my Blog #1297) know that my passion is for painting big cats and realistic wildlife. However, I joined the Painting With Friends group because I also love to paint fun and whimsical things and by Terrye sharing her talent with me, I was able to expand my abilities and make some cute patterns, such as my Snowman Collectors set. This not only helps my business, but it also helps me learn and grow as an artist and a designer. And that carries over to just about any type of designing that I do. But I may not have had the initiative to do this type of painting if it weren't for Painting With Friends. It was a wonderful opportunity to spread my wings and try something else.
> 
> I wish the best for my friend Terrye. I hope more than anything that her road to recovery is quick. I know with the love and support of us, her friends, it will help her along the way.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday thinking about things and how much these two people impacted me and touched my life. Though they were both from different aspects of it, they both had found their way into my heart.
> 
> I did manage to finish up my Springtime Iris Banner. Even though I didn't feel much like working on it, once I got going I felt a bit better. Creating is like that for me. Putting all my energy into positive things such as scrolling, painting and embroidery helps me focus on the good things in life. And it makes my day better.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be working on the wooden header panel to hang the banner. While you could easily hang it using a dowel rod and wire or ribbon, I am going to have a scroll sawn top for it. I haven't decided whether to paint or stain the topper, but I suppose I will do that as I go along. Perhaps I will do both.
> 
> Here we are at another Monday already. It looks as if we are going to get some more rain, but I don't really mind. I am beginning to see the grass turning from brown to green and I think that the trees along the river across the road are finally beginning to bud. Life is once again renewing itself after the long, hard winter.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. I hope you do something that you find joy in and share it with those around you. You never know the impact that you may have on anothers' life.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> "Caring about others, running the risk of feeling, and leaving an impact on people, brings happiness." - Harold Kushner


Yes, it has been a tough week, Roger. My best friend also lost her husband on Friday night. He died quite suddenly and we are all still in shock. He was such a nice and friendly man and I don't even think he was 50 years old. They have five nearly grown and grown children.

My friend is in the Chicago area and we met when we were 13 years old. My heart goes out to her and I wish I could be there for her during this time.

Life is hard sometimes.

On the good side, my other friend Leldon and his wife welcomed a beautiful baby boy into the world last Thursday.

Life renewing itself.

I am very happy for them. 

It goes to show though that we need to appreciate every single day. We never know what tomorrow will bring.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Beautiful Work and a Video From a Friend*

Today I am doing some cutting for the topper for my banners and writing the patterns packet, so I really don't have much of my own work to show you. However, I thought it would be a great opportunity for me to share a video with you that my friend Leldon Maxcy just made on how to cut inlay pieces for scroll sawn ornaments.

I have known Leldon for probably about 15 years. That's pretty long considering how young he is! I met him at a woodworking show when he was only a teenager. Even back then he had a passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general. Leldon made friends easily through the shows he attended, as we not only liked his friendly nature, but also were impressed by the amount of skill he had at such a young age. Long story short, we became friends and rarely does a week go by when we don't have a nice long phone visit. We always have something fun to talk about that pertains to woodworking, it seems.

Last week Leldon presented a wonderful project he created using one of Keith's designs:










He scrolled this bass on a gorgeous piece of cedar that is 1.25" thick. He then finished it with Danish oil and several coats of spray lacquer to offer a really beautiful look. I think the finished piece speaks for itself as to Leldon's talent! I think it looks stunning!

Yesterday, Leldon posted a video that I wanted to share with you all today. Many woodworkers like to do inlay work on their pieces and use the scroll saw to cut them. In the video, Leldon shows a quick and simple way to do just that. Some of his ornaments are going to be featured in the upcoming holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and he thought this video will help people understand the process a bit better.

You can see the video here:






I hope you enjoy seeing Leldon demonstrate just how easy it is to do.

To visit Leldon's site, please follow this link:

Leldon's Scrollsawing

On his site, Leldon offers patterns as well as some finished items. You may also contact him if you want something custom cut, as he is always happy to work with you and does beautiful scroll work for a fair price. I have referred many people to him and they have always been happy.

With that said, I had better get to it. I have a lot to do and want to get an early start. It is a beautiful sunny day here without a cloud in the sky. I think spring has finally found its way to Nova Scotia.

Happy Tuesday to you.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Beautiful Work and a Video From a Friend*
> 
> Today I am doing some cutting for the topper for my banners and writing the patterns packet, so I really don't have much of my own work to show you. However, I thought it would be a great opportunity for me to share a video with you that my friend Leldon Maxcy just made on how to cut inlay pieces for scroll sawn ornaments.
> 
> I have known Leldon for probably about 15 years. That's pretty long considering how young he is! I met him at a woodworking show when he was only a teenager. Even back then he had a passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general. Leldon made friends easily through the shows he attended, as we not only liked his friendly nature, but also were impressed by the amount of skill he had at such a young age. Long story short, we became friends and rarely does a week go by when we don't have a nice long phone visit. We always have something fun to talk about that pertains to woodworking, it seems.
> 
> Last week Leldon presented a wonderful project he created using one of Keith's designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scrolled this bass on a gorgeous piece of cedar that is 1.25" thick. He then finished it with Danish oil and several coats of spray lacquer to offer a really beautiful look. I think the finished piece speaks for itself as to Leldon's talent! I think it looks stunning!
> 
> Yesterday, Leldon posted a video that I wanted to share with you all today. Many woodworkers like to do inlay work on their pieces and use the scroll saw to cut them. In the video, Leldon shows a quick and simple way to do just that. Some of his ornaments are going to be featured in the upcoming holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and he thought this video will help people understand the process a bit better.
> 
> You can see the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing Leldon demonstrate just how easy it is to do.
> 
> To visit Leldon's site, please follow this link:
> 
> Leldon's Scrollsawing
> 
> On his site, Leldon offers patterns as well as some finished items. You may also contact him if you want something custom cut, as he is always happy to work with you and does beautiful scroll work for a fair price. I have referred many people to him and they have always been happy.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I have a lot to do and want to get an early start. It is a beautiful sunny day here without a cloud in the sky. I think spring has finally found its way to Nova Scotia.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you.


Thanks for sharing Leldon's video. He did a great job on it and explained the process very well. I like how he used the board for spraying glue.
Sunny and warm here - gardening day.


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Beautiful Work and a Video From a Friend*
> 
> Today I am doing some cutting for the topper for my banners and writing the patterns packet, so I really don't have much of my own work to show you. However, I thought it would be a great opportunity for me to share a video with you that my friend Leldon Maxcy just made on how to cut inlay pieces for scroll sawn ornaments.
> 
> I have known Leldon for probably about 15 years. That's pretty long considering how young he is! I met him at a woodworking show when he was only a teenager. Even back then he had a passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general. Leldon made friends easily through the shows he attended, as we not only liked his friendly nature, but also were impressed by the amount of skill he had at such a young age. Long story short, we became friends and rarely does a week go by when we don't have a nice long phone visit. We always have something fun to talk about that pertains to woodworking, it seems.
> 
> Last week Leldon presented a wonderful project he created using one of Keith's designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scrolled this bass on a gorgeous piece of cedar that is 1.25" thick. He then finished it with Danish oil and several coats of spray lacquer to offer a really beautiful look. I think the finished piece speaks for itself as to Leldon's talent! I think it looks stunning!
> 
> Yesterday, Leldon posted a video that I wanted to share with you all today. Many woodworkers like to do inlay work on their pieces and use the scroll saw to cut them. In the video, Leldon shows a quick and simple way to do just that. Some of his ornaments are going to be featured in the upcoming holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and he thought this video will help people understand the process a bit better.
> 
> You can see the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing Leldon demonstrate just how easy it is to do.
> 
> To visit Leldon's site, please follow this link:
> 
> Leldon's Scrollsawing
> 
> On his site, Leldon offers patterns as well as some finished items. You may also contact him if you want something custom cut, as he is always happy to work with you and does beautiful scroll work for a fair price. I have referred many people to him and they have always been happy.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I have a lot to do and want to get an early start. It is a beautiful sunny day here without a cloud in the sky. I think spring has finally found its way to Nova Scotia.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you.


Thank you Sheila for posting about the video! You are the best and always will be! Thanks Anna! I have used that board forever. I have a nice thick coat of overspray on it now! Makes it easy to spray and the pattern doesn't fly off because of it too!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Beautiful Work and a Video From a Friend*
> 
> Today I am doing some cutting for the topper for my banners and writing the patterns packet, so I really don't have much of my own work to show you. However, I thought it would be a great opportunity for me to share a video with you that my friend Leldon Maxcy just made on how to cut inlay pieces for scroll sawn ornaments.
> 
> I have known Leldon for probably about 15 years. That's pretty long considering how young he is! I met him at a woodworking show when he was only a teenager. Even back then he had a passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general. Leldon made friends easily through the shows he attended, as we not only liked his friendly nature, but also were impressed by the amount of skill he had at such a young age. Long story short, we became friends and rarely does a week go by when we don't have a nice long phone visit. We always have something fun to talk about that pertains to woodworking, it seems.
> 
> Last week Leldon presented a wonderful project he created using one of Keith's designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scrolled this bass on a gorgeous piece of cedar that is 1.25" thick. He then finished it with Danish oil and several coats of spray lacquer to offer a really beautiful look. I think the finished piece speaks for itself as to Leldon's talent! I think it looks stunning!
> 
> Yesterday, Leldon posted a video that I wanted to share with you all today. Many woodworkers like to do inlay work on their pieces and use the scroll saw to cut them. In the video, Leldon shows a quick and simple way to do just that. Some of his ornaments are going to be featured in the upcoming holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and he thought this video will help people understand the process a bit better.
> 
> You can see the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing Leldon demonstrate just how easy it is to do.
> 
> To visit Leldon's site, please follow this link:
> 
> Leldon's Scrollsawing
> 
> On his site, Leldon offers patterns as well as some finished items. You may also contact him if you want something custom cut, as he is always happy to work with you and does beautiful scroll work for a fair price. I have referred many people to him and they have always been happy.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I have a lot to do and want to get an early start. It is a beautiful sunny day here without a cloud in the sky. I think spring has finally found its way to Nova Scotia.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you.


Hi, Anna and Leldon! Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, but I was working on NEW things today. 

Anna - I also thought that Leldon's video was really great. So many people get confused when bevel cutting and he showed a clear and easy way to bevel cut pieces for inlay. I was happy to share it because I get so many people asking me about it as well.

I also thought the board was a great idea. It helps keep the glue away from your hands. I always like sharing ideas from other woodworkers because we all have our ways of doing things that others may not have thought of. It is great to share our ideas with each other and I think we all benefit from it! 

It is a beautiful and sunny day here today. Spring is definitely here!

Have a great evening! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Beautiful Work and a Video From a Friend*
> 
> Today I am doing some cutting for the topper for my banners and writing the patterns packet, so I really don't have much of my own work to show you. However, I thought it would be a great opportunity for me to share a video with you that my friend Leldon Maxcy just made on how to cut inlay pieces for scroll sawn ornaments.
> 
> I have known Leldon for probably about 15 years. That's pretty long considering how young he is! I met him at a woodworking show when he was only a teenager. Even back then he had a passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general. Leldon made friends easily through the shows he attended, as we not only liked his friendly nature, but also were impressed by the amount of skill he had at such a young age. Long story short, we became friends and rarely does a week go by when we don't have a nice long phone visit. We always have something fun to talk about that pertains to woodworking, it seems.
> 
> Last week Leldon presented a wonderful project he created using one of Keith's designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scrolled this bass on a gorgeous piece of cedar that is 1.25" thick. He then finished it with Danish oil and several coats of spray lacquer to offer a really beautiful look. I think the finished piece speaks for itself as to Leldon's talent! I think it looks stunning!
> 
> Yesterday, Leldon posted a video that I wanted to share with you all today. Many woodworkers like to do inlay work on their pieces and use the scroll saw to cut them. In the video, Leldon shows a quick and simple way to do just that. Some of his ornaments are going to be featured in the upcoming holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and he thought this video will help people understand the process a bit better.
> 
> You can see the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing Leldon demonstrate just how easy it is to do.
> 
> To visit Leldon's site, please follow this link:
> 
> Leldon's Scrollsawing
> 
> On his site, Leldon offers patterns as well as some finished items. You may also contact him if you want something custom cut, as he is always happy to work with you and does beautiful scroll work for a fair price. I have referred many people to him and they have always been happy.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I have a lot to do and want to get an early start. It is a beautiful sunny day here without a cloud in the sky. I think spring has finally found its way to Nova Scotia.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you.


That's way cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Beautiful Work and a Video From a Friend*
> 
> Today I am doing some cutting for the topper for my banners and writing the patterns packet, so I really don't have much of my own work to show you. However, I thought it would be a great opportunity for me to share a video with you that my friend Leldon Maxcy just made on how to cut inlay pieces for scroll sawn ornaments.
> 
> I have known Leldon for probably about 15 years. That's pretty long considering how young he is! I met him at a woodworking show when he was only a teenager. Even back then he had a passion for scroll sawing and woodworking in general. Leldon made friends easily through the shows he attended, as we not only liked his friendly nature, but also were impressed by the amount of skill he had at such a young age. Long story short, we became friends and rarely does a week go by when we don't have a nice long phone visit. We always have something fun to talk about that pertains to woodworking, it seems.
> 
> Last week Leldon presented a wonderful project he created using one of Keith's designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scrolled this bass on a gorgeous piece of cedar that is 1.25" thick. He then finished it with Danish oil and several coats of spray lacquer to offer a really beautiful look. I think the finished piece speaks for itself as to Leldon's talent! I think it looks stunning!
> 
> Yesterday, Leldon posted a video that I wanted to share with you all today. Many woodworkers like to do inlay work on their pieces and use the scroll saw to cut them. In the video, Leldon shows a quick and simple way to do just that. Some of his ornaments are going to be featured in the upcoming holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and he thought this video will help people understand the process a bit better.
> 
> You can see the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing Leldon demonstrate just how easy it is to do.
> 
> To visit Leldon's site, please follow this link:
> 
> Leldon's Scrollsawing
> 
> On his site, Leldon offers patterns as well as some finished items. You may also contact him if you want something custom cut, as he is always happy to work with you and does beautiful scroll work for a fair price. I have referred many people to him and they have always been happy.
> 
> With that said, I had better get to it. I have a lot to do and want to get an early start. It is a beautiful sunny day here without a cloud in the sky. I think spring has finally found its way to Nova Scotia.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you.


Thanks, Roger - Leldon does some amazing work! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing The Banner Project*

Yesterday was a wonderful and beautiful day and it looks as though today will be the same. I think that spring has FINALLY arrived in Nova Scotia.

I love the quiet of the early mornings. As I crossed the road to go to the trash bin and bring it to the side of the road for pickup, I could hear the birds happily singing as well as the river rushing by. The sun was warm and the air was cool and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I know I live in an amazing place when even taking the trash out is so enjoyable. I don't think there is a day that goes by however that I am not grateful for the life I live and what every day brings. It is just mornings such as these that increase my awareness and I appreciate even the small things in my life. I am a very fortunate woman.

Yesterday, Keith had spoken about us getting away for a couple of days and heading to the city. We haven't been to Halifax since autumn and we are due to make the trip soon. He was over at his moms' house doing some yard work and I think that he has caught 'spring fever' as well. We toyed with the idea of packing up his little Miata and heading out for a day or so, and we may still do just that. When we went to sleep last night we were both undecided as to if it was too early or not to take a trip. While it wouldn't be warm enough to drive with the top down, it will still be a nice time to get away, as we are both in-between pressing deadlines. After my short time outside this morning, I am starting to think that perhaps a trip is in order after all, and we should just pack up and "go."

If I am 'missing in action' for the next day or so you will know why! 

I had a great day working yesterday as well. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal and I buttoned up the project that I showed you a couple of days ago. I finished the wood topper for the "Springtime Iris Banner" project and I am very happy with how it turned out.

I wanted to make a topper that would be appropriate for just about any season. That way one could change the banners at will and not have to make a separate topper each time. I cut two - one in high quality plywood and the other in ash, but I decided I wanted to finish it using some of my favorite DecoArt products so I began with the plywood one first. Here is a picture of the finished project:










I think the overall look of it is really nice. I decided to use a crackle finish on the header, and paint "Welcome" in matching lettering. I used DecoArt's Weathered Wood to crackle the paint and I think the effect looks wonderful!










I think it give a beautiful weathered look to the plywood. And it is so EASY to do! I don't think that there is really any way you could mess it up if you tried! 










For the lettering, I used a color called "Soft Black" by DecoArt. It is a brownish-black, yet very dark and wasn't as stark as pure Lamp Black would be. The brownish cast softened the letters enough to give it a slightly aged look and it looked much more appealing that way.

The banner is held on using Rare Earth magnets, which means that they will hold it on beautifully, but make it very easy to change. The banner itself is made of Roc-Lon fabric, which is used for drapery linings and can be found at just about any fabric store. I varnished it with several coats of outdoor varnish, so it should stand up to the weather well.

I plan on giving this banner as a gift to my dear friend Ellen for Mother's Day. (Ellen doesn't do any computer things, so our secret is safe!) I absolutely LOVED painting on the Roc-Lon and I have many other banners planned in the works. I am going to be writing up the pattern for this project in the next few days.

I already started on another banner, but this one is not my design. It is a wonderful design by Tracy Moreau. Tracy creates beautiful painting patterns and when I saw this design - I knew I just HAD to paint it! It was originally done on a tray, but I decided to make it into a banner so I could hang it outside my own front door. I won't show you the finished pattern, but you can check back here and see my progress in the next several days. Here is the beginning of it:










I think you will enjoy seeing it come to life!

One final thing that I wanted to share with you . . .

I had a photo sent to me from my customere Leslie that really impressed me. Leslie took my Free Pattern that I am offering on my site and modified the border to make this beautiful plaque. She cut this of cherry and I think it looks fabulous! I love seeing what my customers do with my patterns to make them unique! (Be sure to stop by and get the free pattern if you haven't already done so! You don't have to leave your email or anything and there are no strings attached. It is just there for you to enjoy!)










I want to thank Leslie for taking the time to send me her picture. I don't always get to display them here, and I am very bad with keeping up my customer photos page on the site, but I do enjoy seeing them and knowing that you enjoy what I do. Thank you again!

Well - that is about it for today. I don't know if I will be back tomorrow or not. We will have to see where the wind takes us. We may decide to wait a couple of weeks until it is warmer and we can enjoy the day a bit more. But you never know!

I hope you all have a wonderful day today! We are mid-week already and at least for us here in Nova Scotia, it looks like we are finally going to have some warm tempretures. I will certainly enjoy them.

Happy Wednesday to you all! Enjoy your day and what it brings you!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing The Banner Project*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and beautiful day and it looks as though today will be the same. I think that spring has FINALLY arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I love the quiet of the early mornings. As I crossed the road to go to the trash bin and bring it to the side of the road for pickup, I could hear the birds happily singing as well as the river rushing by. The sun was warm and the air was cool and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I know I live in an amazing place when even taking the trash out is so enjoyable. I don't think there is a day that goes by however that I am not grateful for the life I live and what every day brings. It is just mornings such as these that increase my awareness and I appreciate even the small things in my life. I am a very fortunate woman.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith had spoken about us getting away for a couple of days and heading to the city. We haven't been to Halifax since autumn and we are due to make the trip soon. He was over at his moms' house doing some yard work and I think that he has caught 'spring fever' as well. We toyed with the idea of packing up his little Miata and heading out for a day or so, and we may still do just that. When we went to sleep last night we were both undecided as to if it was too early or not to take a trip. While it wouldn't be warm enough to drive with the top down, it will still be a nice time to get away, as we are both in-between pressing deadlines. After my short time outside this morning, I am starting to think that perhaps a trip is in order after all, and we should just pack up and "go."
> 
> If I am 'missing in action' for the next day or so you will know why!
> 
> I had a great day working yesterday as well. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal and I buttoned up the project that I showed you a couple of days ago. I finished the wood topper for the "Springtime Iris Banner" project and I am very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> I wanted to make a topper that would be appropriate for just about any season. That way one could change the banners at will and not have to make a separate topper each time. I cut two - one in high quality plywood and the other in ash, but I decided I wanted to finish it using some of my favorite DecoArt products so I began with the plywood one first. Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the overall look of it is really nice. I decided to use a crackle finish on the header, and paint "Welcome" in matching lettering. I used DecoArt's Weathered Wood to crackle the paint and I think the effect looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it give a beautiful weathered look to the plywood. And it is so EASY to do! I don't think that there is really any way you could mess it up if you tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the lettering, I used a color called "Soft Black" by DecoArt. It is a brownish-black, yet very dark and wasn't as stark as pure Lamp Black would be. The brownish cast softened the letters enough to give it a slightly aged look and it looked much more appealing that way.
> 
> The banner is held on using Rare Earth magnets, which means that they will hold it on beautifully, but make it very easy to change. The banner itself is made of Roc-Lon fabric, which is used for drapery linings and can be found at just about any fabric store. I varnished it with several coats of outdoor varnish, so it should stand up to the weather well.
> 
> I plan on giving this banner as a gift to my dear friend Ellen for Mother's Day. (Ellen doesn't do any computer things, so our secret is safe!) I absolutely LOVED painting on the Roc-Lon and I have many other banners planned in the works. I am going to be writing up the pattern for this project in the next few days.
> 
> I already started on another banner, but this one is not my design. It is a wonderful design by Tracy Moreau. Tracy creates beautiful painting patterns and when I saw this design - I knew I just HAD to paint it! It was originally done on a tray, but I decided to make it into a banner so I could hang it outside my own front door. I won't show you the finished pattern, but you can check back here and see my progress in the next several days. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will enjoy seeing it come to life!
> 
> One final thing that I wanted to share with you . . .
> 
> I had a photo sent to me from my customere Leslie that really impressed me. Leslie took my Free Pattern that I am offering on my site and modified the border to make this beautiful plaque. She cut this of cherry and I think it looks fabulous! I love seeing what my customers do with my patterns to make them unique! (Be sure to stop by and get the free pattern if you haven't already done so! You don't have to leave your email or anything and there are no strings attached. It is just there for you to enjoy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Leslie for taking the time to send me her picture. I don't always get to display them here, and I am very bad with keeping up my customer photos page on the site, but I do enjoy seeing them and knowing that you enjoy what I do. Thank you again!
> 
> Well - that is about it for today. I don't know if I will be back tomorrow or not. We will have to see where the wind takes us. We may decide to wait a couple of weeks until it is warmer and we can enjoy the day a bit more. But you never know!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! We are mid-week already and at least for us here in Nova Scotia, it looks like we are finally going to have some warm tempretures. I will certainly enjoy them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! Enjoy your day and what it brings you!


I really love the banner, Such a cool idea. The idea of interchangeable banners makes decorating for different seasons so much fun. 
I need to look for the fabric the next time I am at the store.

Thanks for your creativity.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing The Banner Project*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and beautiful day and it looks as though today will be the same. I think that spring has FINALLY arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I love the quiet of the early mornings. As I crossed the road to go to the trash bin and bring it to the side of the road for pickup, I could hear the birds happily singing as well as the river rushing by. The sun was warm and the air was cool and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I know I live in an amazing place when even taking the trash out is so enjoyable. I don't think there is a day that goes by however that I am not grateful for the life I live and what every day brings. It is just mornings such as these that increase my awareness and I appreciate even the small things in my life. I am a very fortunate woman.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith had spoken about us getting away for a couple of days and heading to the city. We haven't been to Halifax since autumn and we are due to make the trip soon. He was over at his moms' house doing some yard work and I think that he has caught 'spring fever' as well. We toyed with the idea of packing up his little Miata and heading out for a day or so, and we may still do just that. When we went to sleep last night we were both undecided as to if it was too early or not to take a trip. While it wouldn't be warm enough to drive with the top down, it will still be a nice time to get away, as we are both in-between pressing deadlines. After my short time outside this morning, I am starting to think that perhaps a trip is in order after all, and we should just pack up and "go."
> 
> If I am 'missing in action' for the next day or so you will know why!
> 
> I had a great day working yesterday as well. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal and I buttoned up the project that I showed you a couple of days ago. I finished the wood topper for the "Springtime Iris Banner" project and I am very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> I wanted to make a topper that would be appropriate for just about any season. That way one could change the banners at will and not have to make a separate topper each time. I cut two - one in high quality plywood and the other in ash, but I decided I wanted to finish it using some of my favorite DecoArt products so I began with the plywood one first. Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the overall look of it is really nice. I decided to use a crackle finish on the header, and paint "Welcome" in matching lettering. I used DecoArt's Weathered Wood to crackle the paint and I think the effect looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it give a beautiful weathered look to the plywood. And it is so EASY to do! I don't think that there is really any way you could mess it up if you tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the lettering, I used a color called "Soft Black" by DecoArt. It is a brownish-black, yet very dark and wasn't as stark as pure Lamp Black would be. The brownish cast softened the letters enough to give it a slightly aged look and it looked much more appealing that way.
> 
> The banner is held on using Rare Earth magnets, which means that they will hold it on beautifully, but make it very easy to change. The banner itself is made of Roc-Lon fabric, which is used for drapery linings and can be found at just about any fabric store. I varnished it with several coats of outdoor varnish, so it should stand up to the weather well.
> 
> I plan on giving this banner as a gift to my dear friend Ellen for Mother's Day. (Ellen doesn't do any computer things, so our secret is safe!) I absolutely LOVED painting on the Roc-Lon and I have many other banners planned in the works. I am going to be writing up the pattern for this project in the next few days.
> 
> I already started on another banner, but this one is not my design. It is a wonderful design by Tracy Moreau. Tracy creates beautiful painting patterns and when I saw this design - I knew I just HAD to paint it! It was originally done on a tray, but I decided to make it into a banner so I could hang it outside my own front door. I won't show you the finished pattern, but you can check back here and see my progress in the next several days. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will enjoy seeing it come to life!
> 
> One final thing that I wanted to share with you . . .
> 
> I had a photo sent to me from my customere Leslie that really impressed me. Leslie took my Free Pattern that I am offering on my site and modified the border to make this beautiful plaque. She cut this of cherry and I think it looks fabulous! I love seeing what my customers do with my patterns to make them unique! (Be sure to stop by and get the free pattern if you haven't already done so! You don't have to leave your email or anything and there are no strings attached. It is just there for you to enjoy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Leslie for taking the time to send me her picture. I don't always get to display them here, and I am very bad with keeping up my customer photos page on the site, but I do enjoy seeing them and knowing that you enjoy what I do. Thank you again!
> 
> Well - that is about it for today. I don't know if I will be back tomorrow or not. We will have to see where the wind takes us. We may decide to wait a couple of weeks until it is warmer and we can enjoy the day a bit more. But you never know!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! We are mid-week already and at least for us here in Nova Scotia, it looks like we are finally going to have some warm tempretures. I will certainly enjoy them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! Enjoy your day and what it brings you!


The banner turned out beautifully. The header has a really nice antiqued look - great for all seasons. Leslie did a great job on the plaque - beautifully scrolled and a really nice gift for Mother's day.

Have a great trip, if you decide to go and enjoy your Spring weather!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing The Banner Project*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and beautiful day and it looks as though today will be the same. I think that spring has FINALLY arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I love the quiet of the early mornings. As I crossed the road to go to the trash bin and bring it to the side of the road for pickup, I could hear the birds happily singing as well as the river rushing by. The sun was warm and the air was cool and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I know I live in an amazing place when even taking the trash out is so enjoyable. I don't think there is a day that goes by however that I am not grateful for the life I live and what every day brings. It is just mornings such as these that increase my awareness and I appreciate even the small things in my life. I am a very fortunate woman.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith had spoken about us getting away for a couple of days and heading to the city. We haven't been to Halifax since autumn and we are due to make the trip soon. He was over at his moms' house doing some yard work and I think that he has caught 'spring fever' as well. We toyed with the idea of packing up his little Miata and heading out for a day or so, and we may still do just that. When we went to sleep last night we were both undecided as to if it was too early or not to take a trip. While it wouldn't be warm enough to drive with the top down, it will still be a nice time to get away, as we are both in-between pressing deadlines. After my short time outside this morning, I am starting to think that perhaps a trip is in order after all, and we should just pack up and "go."
> 
> If I am 'missing in action' for the next day or so you will know why!
> 
> I had a great day working yesterday as well. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal and I buttoned up the project that I showed you a couple of days ago. I finished the wood topper for the "Springtime Iris Banner" project and I am very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> I wanted to make a topper that would be appropriate for just about any season. That way one could change the banners at will and not have to make a separate topper each time. I cut two - one in high quality plywood and the other in ash, but I decided I wanted to finish it using some of my favorite DecoArt products so I began with the plywood one first. Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the overall look of it is really nice. I decided to use a crackle finish on the header, and paint "Welcome" in matching lettering. I used DecoArt's Weathered Wood to crackle the paint and I think the effect looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it give a beautiful weathered look to the plywood. And it is so EASY to do! I don't think that there is really any way you could mess it up if you tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the lettering, I used a color called "Soft Black" by DecoArt. It is a brownish-black, yet very dark and wasn't as stark as pure Lamp Black would be. The brownish cast softened the letters enough to give it a slightly aged look and it looked much more appealing that way.
> 
> The banner is held on using Rare Earth magnets, which means that they will hold it on beautifully, but make it very easy to change. The banner itself is made of Roc-Lon fabric, which is used for drapery linings and can be found at just about any fabric store. I varnished it with several coats of outdoor varnish, so it should stand up to the weather well.
> 
> I plan on giving this banner as a gift to my dear friend Ellen for Mother's Day. (Ellen doesn't do any computer things, so our secret is safe!) I absolutely LOVED painting on the Roc-Lon and I have many other banners planned in the works. I am going to be writing up the pattern for this project in the next few days.
> 
> I already started on another banner, but this one is not my design. It is a wonderful design by Tracy Moreau. Tracy creates beautiful painting patterns and when I saw this design - I knew I just HAD to paint it! It was originally done on a tray, but I decided to make it into a banner so I could hang it outside my own front door. I won't show you the finished pattern, but you can check back here and see my progress in the next several days. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will enjoy seeing it come to life!
> 
> One final thing that I wanted to share with you . . .
> 
> I had a photo sent to me from my customere Leslie that really impressed me. Leslie took my Free Pattern that I am offering on my site and modified the border to make this beautiful plaque. She cut this of cherry and I think it looks fabulous! I love seeing what my customers do with my patterns to make them unique! (Be sure to stop by and get the free pattern if you haven't already done so! You don't have to leave your email or anything and there are no strings attached. It is just there for you to enjoy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Leslie for taking the time to send me her picture. I don't always get to display them here, and I am very bad with keeping up my customer photos page on the site, but I do enjoy seeing them and knowing that you enjoy what I do. Thank you again!
> 
> Well - that is about it for today. I don't know if I will be back tomorrow or not. We will have to see where the wind takes us. We may decide to wait a couple of weeks until it is warmer and we can enjoy the day a bit more. But you never know!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! We are mid-week already and at least for us here in Nova Scotia, it looks like we are finally going to have some warm tempretures. I will certainly enjoy them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! Enjoy your day and what it brings you!


Really like the crackle paint, and the Mother's Love sign is awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing The Banner Project*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and beautiful day and it looks as though today will be the same. I think that spring has FINALLY arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I love the quiet of the early mornings. As I crossed the road to go to the trash bin and bring it to the side of the road for pickup, I could hear the birds happily singing as well as the river rushing by. The sun was warm and the air was cool and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I know I live in an amazing place when even taking the trash out is so enjoyable. I don't think there is a day that goes by however that I am not grateful for the life I live and what every day brings. It is just mornings such as these that increase my awareness and I appreciate even the small things in my life. I am a very fortunate woman.
> 
> Yesterday, Keith had spoken about us getting away for a couple of days and heading to the city. We haven't been to Halifax since autumn and we are due to make the trip soon. He was over at his moms' house doing some yard work and I think that he has caught 'spring fever' as well. We toyed with the idea of packing up his little Miata and heading out for a day or so, and we may still do just that. When we went to sleep last night we were both undecided as to if it was too early or not to take a trip. While it wouldn't be warm enough to drive with the top down, it will still be a nice time to get away, as we are both in-between pressing deadlines. After my short time outside this morning, I am starting to think that perhaps a trip is in order after all, and we should just pack up and "go."
> 
> If I am 'missing in action' for the next day or so you will know why!
> 
> I had a great day working yesterday as well. I feel as if I accomplished a great deal and I buttoned up the project that I showed you a couple of days ago. I finished the wood topper for the "Springtime Iris Banner" project and I am very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> I wanted to make a topper that would be appropriate for just about any season. That way one could change the banners at will and not have to make a separate topper each time. I cut two - one in high quality plywood and the other in ash, but I decided I wanted to finish it using some of my favorite DecoArt products so I began with the plywood one first. Here is a picture of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the overall look of it is really nice. I decided to use a crackle finish on the header, and paint "Welcome" in matching lettering. I used DecoArt's Weathered Wood to crackle the paint and I think the effect looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it give a beautiful weathered look to the plywood. And it is so EASY to do! I don't think that there is really any way you could mess it up if you tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the lettering, I used a color called "Soft Black" by DecoArt. It is a brownish-black, yet very dark and wasn't as stark as pure Lamp Black would be. The brownish cast softened the letters enough to give it a slightly aged look and it looked much more appealing that way.
> 
> The banner is held on using Rare Earth magnets, which means that they will hold it on beautifully, but make it very easy to change. The banner itself is made of Roc-Lon fabric, which is used for drapery linings and can be found at just about any fabric store. I varnished it with several coats of outdoor varnish, so it should stand up to the weather well.
> 
> I plan on giving this banner as a gift to my dear friend Ellen for Mother's Day. (Ellen doesn't do any computer things, so our secret is safe!) I absolutely LOVED painting on the Roc-Lon and I have many other banners planned in the works. I am going to be writing up the pattern for this project in the next few days.
> 
> I already started on another banner, but this one is not my design. It is a wonderful design by Tracy Moreau. Tracy creates beautiful painting patterns and when I saw this design - I knew I just HAD to paint it! It was originally done on a tray, but I decided to make it into a banner so I could hang it outside my own front door. I won't show you the finished pattern, but you can check back here and see my progress in the next several days. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will enjoy seeing it come to life!
> 
> One final thing that I wanted to share with you . . .
> 
> I had a photo sent to me from my customere Leslie that really impressed me. Leslie took my Free Pattern that I am offering on my site and modified the border to make this beautiful plaque. She cut this of cherry and I think it looks fabulous! I love seeing what my customers do with my patterns to make them unique! (Be sure to stop by and get the free pattern if you haven't already done so! You don't have to leave your email or anything and there are no strings attached. It is just there for you to enjoy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Leslie for taking the time to send me her picture. I don't always get to display them here, and I am very bad with keeping up my customer photos page on the site, but I do enjoy seeing them and knowing that you enjoy what I do. Thank you again!
> 
> Well - that is about it for today. I don't know if I will be back tomorrow or not. We will have to see where the wind takes us. We may decide to wait a couple of weeks until it is warmer and we can enjoy the day a bit more. But you never know!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! We are mid-week already and at least for us here in Nova Scotia, it looks like we are finally going to have some warm tempretures. I will certainly enjoy them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! Enjoy your day and what it brings you!


I don't know why I didn't see the comments until today. I apologize for not responding sooner.

Thank you all for your thoughts. Yes - I love the Roc-Lon fabric to paint on. It is smooth and no prep and because it doesn't fray, there are endless possibilities for using it. I want to try some things with fancier edges. 

The crackle paint is also a really cool product. So easy to use and wonderful results! I think that the toning with the brown paint after the crackle really gave it a cool effect. I never thought I would like that look, but I find I really do!

I appreciate you all stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Much Needed Mini-Vacation*

Sometimes the best 'vacations' are those that are done spur of the moment.

When I went outside to take the trash to the curb for pickup early Wednesday morning, I could already tell that the day was going to be beautiful. The sun was shining and the early morning mist was beginning to lift and after the long, cold winter it was a day when I just wanted to be outside. The time was now.

Keith and I had spoken of taking a short driving trip. He had got his Miata out of storage a few weeks ago and even though the weather was not cooperating much these past few weeks, we wanted more than ever to take a couple of days and just 'go'. We had come off an uncharacteristically good month with April (I say that because typically March and April are our slowest months on the site and this year they were among our all time best!) and all of our deadlines were met for the moment. Everything was pointing in the direction of us heading out and taking a breath and enjoying the beautiful province in which we live. And we did just that.

We tossed some stuff together and left a note for our neighbor Lee to feed the kitties and we hit the road. It is a good thing that we know how to travel light, because the car doesn't have a back seat and has a very small trunk. But since we only planned to be away for one evening, everything fit in one bag and there was still room to shop a little. It was all good.

As we got on the road, I noticed that even though we were into the month of May, the trees and bushes were only beginning to bud. While the grass was no longer brown, the trees still were mostly stick-like and you would only see a hint of life in them. But it was still coming. The ocean was beautiful and we decided to take as many back roads as possible on our way to the Halifax/Dartmouth area where we planned to spend the night. Although we didn't think it would be warm enough to ride with the top down on the car, the sun shone all day and the warmth it brought made it very comfortable to do so. It was a much needed and much enjoyed break and we took in the smells and the sites of our beautiful province with enthusiasm. Our first road trip of the year was a great success.

We stopped in Dartmouth to pick up some dishes that I had ordered in January that were waiting for me. I had purchased a set last fall and I liked them so much I called to order another. The shipping on them was so high that the store offered to hold them for me until the spring when I would be able to pick them up in person. I was thrilled that they were willing to do so and it seemed like as good excuse as any to head to the city. When we loaded them into the car, they filled up much of the trunk and little space remained. But we didn't plan on buying much anyway, and there was still room for a couple of additional purchases.

We had a fabulous dinner at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth Crossing. It is called Woody's and they have a wonderful sampler dinner that is out of this world. Our only complaint is that there is simply too much food and while the dinner we pick is supposed to "serve 2", it would easily satisfy three or even four hungry people. My favorite side dish there is the okra and tomato dish, which is wonderful and spicy. The meats are all wonderfully smoky and there is a choice of four different sauces that they bring to your table so you can try one or all of them. But much of the meat tastes so good that we didn't put any on it at all. And the corn bread was to die for!

After our 'feast' we went to our favorite hotel in the area. We were fortunate that they had a room, as there were conventions going on and they said they were down to only four rooms left. We like that hotel (it is a Ramada Inn) because included in the rate is a fabulous breakfast. The hotel is beautiful as well and it is nice to feel so spoiled and pampered for the night.

The next morning we went back to shopping in the area. We visited a couple of our favorite wood places (just to look!) and fortunately we didn't see anything out of the ordinary that we had to have. But it was good to check out another supplier because they do deliver to our area once a week and it helps to see the stock so we could order it on the phone at a later date.

We stopped in Michael's as well and once again I was completely astounded at the high prices they charged. I saw the 8oz Chalky Finish Paint there and they were selling for somewhere around $15 each! (YIKES!!!!) That to me was really high. But the display was half empty so I wonder if people really PAY that much for them? It was crazy!










You can get them here in Canada through Stockade for $8.95 for the 8 oz size plus shipping or in the USA at Viking Woodcrafts for $3.37 for the 4 oz size plus shipping. They are starting now to be available more widely than at Home Depot in the states, as their exclusive contract was up at the beginning of May. Hopefully, with a bit more competition the prices will also be a bit competitive.

Most of the things at Michael's were really, really expensive. I recently showed the cute greeting cards that I creating using the scroll saw instead of punches.










I checked to see the prices of the punches - "just to see" - and it absolutely floored me that ONE simple punch that was similar to the shape I used to make ONE of the layers of the petals of one of the flowers on the card to the left costs a whopping $16.95! I used three different sizes for EACH of the flower shapes in just that card! My head was spinning to think of the cost of the punches to make the shapes for even one of the cards shown here if I had to buy them! And then I would be 'stuck' not only storing the punches, but with only that size and unable to use it for larger or smaller projects!

Moral of the lesson - get your scroll saws out and use them creatively for things OTHER than wood! You would probably PAY for your saw by making just a few cards! 

The last thing that I want to mention is that I was pleased to find that customer service is NOT dead at all places. Keith and I went to a Bed, Bath and Beyond to look for a doormat and browse. In the process, I found a nice sheet set as well as a beautiful cover set for our bed. However, I remembered that we were in the Miata and there would be no way we would be able to fit it in to get it home. The wonderful and helpful sales associate told us that there would be no problem at all - they would ship ALL of our purchases through Fed Ex for a mere $10! I was thrilled at this service because I had found some things that I really liked there and I would have hated to leave them behind. She told us that if we wanted something that was out of stock, the shipping on the item would be free, but since it was in the store, it was still only $10 no matter how much we purchased. They also have a great guarantee on their products and you could bring them back any time if the quality was not up to par as long as you kept your receipt. I was really happy to hear that a company still stands behind their products and I did find that their prices are decent as well. The sales people asked if we needed help, yet they didn't hound us or follow us around and they offered just the information we needed to make our purchases. In these times of bare bones customer service, I really appreciated it a lot and I will definitely be shopping there again.

I could go on about the details of our trip, but even by being gone only a little over 24 hours, I have a lot of catching up to do today. I want to thank all of you who wrote for your patience - as we didn't check the computer much while we were travelling. Today I will be back to painting and drawing up my next designs.

I sure did find a lot of inspiration on the short trip out. I had a lot of ideas for new painting and scroll sawing projects for you all to enjoy. It did me so much good to get out and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine, too. It has been far too long.

The sun is shining brightly today as well. Keith and I are going to have fun working and planning some home improvement projects of our own. I will surely keep you all posted as we do them.

I hope you all have a beautiful day as well. Happy Friday! The weekend is upon us!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Mini-Vacation*
> 
> Sometimes the best 'vacations' are those that are done spur of the moment.
> 
> When I went outside to take the trash to the curb for pickup early Wednesday morning, I could already tell that the day was going to be beautiful. The sun was shining and the early morning mist was beginning to lift and after the long, cold winter it was a day when I just wanted to be outside. The time was now.
> 
> Keith and I had spoken of taking a short driving trip. He had got his Miata out of storage a few weeks ago and even though the weather was not cooperating much these past few weeks, we wanted more than ever to take a couple of days and just 'go'. We had come off an uncharacteristically good month with April (I say that because typically March and April are our slowest months on the site and this year they were among our all time best!) and all of our deadlines were met for the moment. Everything was pointing in the direction of us heading out and taking a breath and enjoying the beautiful province in which we live. And we did just that.
> 
> We tossed some stuff together and left a note for our neighbor Lee to feed the kitties and we hit the road. It is a good thing that we know how to travel light, because the car doesn't have a back seat and has a very small trunk. But since we only planned to be away for one evening, everything fit in one bag and there was still room to shop a little. It was all good.
> 
> As we got on the road, I noticed that even though we were into the month of May, the trees and bushes were only beginning to bud. While the grass was no longer brown, the trees still were mostly stick-like and you would only see a hint of life in them. But it was still coming. The ocean was beautiful and we decided to take as many back roads as possible on our way to the Halifax/Dartmouth area where we planned to spend the night. Although we didn't think it would be warm enough to ride with the top down on the car, the sun shone all day and the warmth it brought made it very comfortable to do so. It was a much needed and much enjoyed break and we took in the smells and the sites of our beautiful province with enthusiasm. Our first road trip of the year was a great success.
> 
> We stopped in Dartmouth to pick up some dishes that I had ordered in January that were waiting for me. I had purchased a set last fall and I liked them so much I called to order another. The shipping on them was so high that the store offered to hold them for me until the spring when I would be able to pick them up in person. I was thrilled that they were willing to do so and it seemed like as good excuse as any to head to the city. When we loaded them into the car, they filled up much of the trunk and little space remained. But we didn't plan on buying much anyway, and there was still room for a couple of additional purchases.
> 
> We had a fabulous dinner at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth Crossing. It is called Woody's and they have a wonderful sampler dinner that is out of this world. Our only complaint is that there is simply too much food and while the dinner we pick is supposed to "serve 2", it would easily satisfy three or even four hungry people. My favorite side dish there is the okra and tomato dish, which is wonderful and spicy. The meats are all wonderfully smoky and there is a choice of four different sauces that they bring to your table so you can try one or all of them. But much of the meat tastes so good that we didn't put any on it at all. And the corn bread was to die for!
> 
> After our 'feast' we went to our favorite hotel in the area. We were fortunate that they had a room, as there were conventions going on and they said they were down to only four rooms left. We like that hotel (it is a Ramada Inn) because included in the rate is a fabulous breakfast. The hotel is beautiful as well and it is nice to feel so spoiled and pampered for the night.
> 
> The next morning we went back to shopping in the area. We visited a couple of our favorite wood places (just to look!) and fortunately we didn't see anything out of the ordinary that we had to have. But it was good to check out another supplier because they do deliver to our area once a week and it helps to see the stock so we could order it on the phone at a later date.
> 
> We stopped in Michael's as well and once again I was completely astounded at the high prices they charged. I saw the 8oz Chalky Finish Paint there and they were selling for somewhere around $15 each! (YIKES!!!!) That to me was really high. But the display was half empty so I wonder if people really PAY that much for them? It was crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them here in Canada through Stockade for $8.95 for the 8 oz size plus shipping or in the USA at Viking Woodcrafts for $3.37 for the 4 oz size plus shipping. They are starting now to be available more widely than at Home Depot in the states, as their exclusive contract was up at the beginning of May. Hopefully, with a bit more competition the prices will also be a bit competitive.
> 
> Most of the things at Michael's were really, really expensive. I recently showed the cute greeting cards that I creating using the scroll saw instead of punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked to see the prices of the punches - "just to see" - and it absolutely floored me that ONE simple punch that was similar to the shape I used to make ONE of the layers of the petals of one of the flowers on the card to the left costs a whopping $16.95! I used three different sizes for EACH of the flower shapes in just that card! My head was spinning to think of the cost of the punches to make the shapes for even one of the cards shown here if I had to buy them! And then I would be 'stuck' not only storing the punches, but with only that size and unable to use it for larger or smaller projects!
> 
> Moral of the lesson - get your scroll saws out and use them creatively for things OTHER than wood! You would probably PAY for your saw by making just a few cards!
> 
> The last thing that I want to mention is that I was pleased to find that customer service is NOT dead at all places. Keith and I went to a Bed, Bath and Beyond to look for a doormat and browse. In the process, I found a nice sheet set as well as a beautiful cover set for our bed. However, I remembered that we were in the Miata and there would be no way we would be able to fit it in to get it home. The wonderful and helpful sales associate told us that there would be no problem at all - they would ship ALL of our purchases through Fed Ex for a mere $10! I was thrilled at this service because I had found some things that I really liked there and I would have hated to leave them behind. She told us that if we wanted something that was out of stock, the shipping on the item would be free, but since it was in the store, it was still only $10 no matter how much we purchased. They also have a great guarantee on their products and you could bring them back any time if the quality was not up to par as long as you kept your receipt. I was really happy to hear that a company still stands behind their products and I did find that their prices are decent as well. The sales people asked if we needed help, yet they didn't hound us or follow us around and they offered just the information we needed to make our purchases. In these times of bare bones customer service, I really appreciated it a lot and I will definitely be shopping there again.
> 
> I could go on about the details of our trip, but even by being gone only a little over 24 hours, I have a lot of catching up to do today. I want to thank all of you who wrote for your patience - as we didn't check the computer much while we were travelling. Today I will be back to painting and drawing up my next designs.
> 
> I sure did find a lot of inspiration on the short trip out. I had a lot of ideas for new painting and scroll sawing projects for you all to enjoy. It did me so much good to get out and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine, too. It has been far too long.
> 
> The sun is shining brightly today as well. Keith and I are going to have fun working and planning some home improvement projects of our own. I will surely keep you all posted as we do them.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful day as well. Happy Friday! The weekend is upon us!


Enjoy it whilst it shines, Sheila. That reminds me I must go to my favourite wood shop again, not been in ages.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Mini-Vacation*
> 
> Sometimes the best 'vacations' are those that are done spur of the moment.
> 
> When I went outside to take the trash to the curb for pickup early Wednesday morning, I could already tell that the day was going to be beautiful. The sun was shining and the early morning mist was beginning to lift and after the long, cold winter it was a day when I just wanted to be outside. The time was now.
> 
> Keith and I had spoken of taking a short driving trip. He had got his Miata out of storage a few weeks ago and even though the weather was not cooperating much these past few weeks, we wanted more than ever to take a couple of days and just 'go'. We had come off an uncharacteristically good month with April (I say that because typically March and April are our slowest months on the site and this year they were among our all time best!) and all of our deadlines were met for the moment. Everything was pointing in the direction of us heading out and taking a breath and enjoying the beautiful province in which we live. And we did just that.
> 
> We tossed some stuff together and left a note for our neighbor Lee to feed the kitties and we hit the road. It is a good thing that we know how to travel light, because the car doesn't have a back seat and has a very small trunk. But since we only planned to be away for one evening, everything fit in one bag and there was still room to shop a little. It was all good.
> 
> As we got on the road, I noticed that even though we were into the month of May, the trees and bushes were only beginning to bud. While the grass was no longer brown, the trees still were mostly stick-like and you would only see a hint of life in them. But it was still coming. The ocean was beautiful and we decided to take as many back roads as possible on our way to the Halifax/Dartmouth area where we planned to spend the night. Although we didn't think it would be warm enough to ride with the top down on the car, the sun shone all day and the warmth it brought made it very comfortable to do so. It was a much needed and much enjoyed break and we took in the smells and the sites of our beautiful province with enthusiasm. Our first road trip of the year was a great success.
> 
> We stopped in Dartmouth to pick up some dishes that I had ordered in January that were waiting for me. I had purchased a set last fall and I liked them so much I called to order another. The shipping on them was so high that the store offered to hold them for me until the spring when I would be able to pick them up in person. I was thrilled that they were willing to do so and it seemed like as good excuse as any to head to the city. When we loaded them into the car, they filled up much of the trunk and little space remained. But we didn't plan on buying much anyway, and there was still room for a couple of additional purchases.
> 
> We had a fabulous dinner at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth Crossing. It is called Woody's and they have a wonderful sampler dinner that is out of this world. Our only complaint is that there is simply too much food and while the dinner we pick is supposed to "serve 2", it would easily satisfy three or even four hungry people. My favorite side dish there is the okra and tomato dish, which is wonderful and spicy. The meats are all wonderfully smoky and there is a choice of four different sauces that they bring to your table so you can try one or all of them. But much of the meat tastes so good that we didn't put any on it at all. And the corn bread was to die for!
> 
> After our 'feast' we went to our favorite hotel in the area. We were fortunate that they had a room, as there were conventions going on and they said they were down to only four rooms left. We like that hotel (it is a Ramada Inn) because included in the rate is a fabulous breakfast. The hotel is beautiful as well and it is nice to feel so spoiled and pampered for the night.
> 
> The next morning we went back to shopping in the area. We visited a couple of our favorite wood places (just to look!) and fortunately we didn't see anything out of the ordinary that we had to have. But it was good to check out another supplier because they do deliver to our area once a week and it helps to see the stock so we could order it on the phone at a later date.
> 
> We stopped in Michael's as well and once again I was completely astounded at the high prices they charged. I saw the 8oz Chalky Finish Paint there and they were selling for somewhere around $15 each! (YIKES!!!!) That to me was really high. But the display was half empty so I wonder if people really PAY that much for them? It was crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them here in Canada through Stockade for $8.95 for the 8 oz size plus shipping or in the USA at Viking Woodcrafts for $3.37 for the 4 oz size plus shipping. They are starting now to be available more widely than at Home Depot in the states, as their exclusive contract was up at the beginning of May. Hopefully, with a bit more competition the prices will also be a bit competitive.
> 
> Most of the things at Michael's were really, really expensive. I recently showed the cute greeting cards that I creating using the scroll saw instead of punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked to see the prices of the punches - "just to see" - and it absolutely floored me that ONE simple punch that was similar to the shape I used to make ONE of the layers of the petals of one of the flowers on the card to the left costs a whopping $16.95! I used three different sizes for EACH of the flower shapes in just that card! My head was spinning to think of the cost of the punches to make the shapes for even one of the cards shown here if I had to buy them! And then I would be 'stuck' not only storing the punches, but with only that size and unable to use it for larger or smaller projects!
> 
> Moral of the lesson - get your scroll saws out and use them creatively for things OTHER than wood! You would probably PAY for your saw by making just a few cards!
> 
> The last thing that I want to mention is that I was pleased to find that customer service is NOT dead at all places. Keith and I went to a Bed, Bath and Beyond to look for a doormat and browse. In the process, I found a nice sheet set as well as a beautiful cover set for our bed. However, I remembered that we were in the Miata and there would be no way we would be able to fit it in to get it home. The wonderful and helpful sales associate told us that there would be no problem at all - they would ship ALL of our purchases through Fed Ex for a mere $10! I was thrilled at this service because I had found some things that I really liked there and I would have hated to leave them behind. She told us that if we wanted something that was out of stock, the shipping on the item would be free, but since it was in the store, it was still only $10 no matter how much we purchased. They also have a great guarantee on their products and you could bring them back any time if the quality was not up to par as long as you kept your receipt. I was really happy to hear that a company still stands behind their products and I did find that their prices are decent as well. The sales people asked if we needed help, yet they didn't hound us or follow us around and they offered just the information we needed to make our purchases. In these times of bare bones customer service, I really appreciated it a lot and I will definitely be shopping there again.
> 
> I could go on about the details of our trip, but even by being gone only a little over 24 hours, I have a lot of catching up to do today. I want to thank all of you who wrote for your patience - as we didn't check the computer much while we were travelling. Today I will be back to painting and drawing up my next designs.
> 
> I sure did find a lot of inspiration on the short trip out. I had a lot of ideas for new painting and scroll sawing projects for you all to enjoy. It did me so much good to get out and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine, too. It has been far too long.
> 
> The sun is shining brightly today as well. Keith and I are going to have fun working and planning some home improvement projects of our own. I will surely keep you all posted as we do them.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful day as well. Happy Friday! The weekend is upon us!


Sheila,

A break is always good to refresh us. It sounds like it was the perfect getaway for you two.

We don't often go anywhere because we feel like our life is a vacation! As you no doubt recall from your days in Chicago, half the city talked about going "up north" for the weekend, so since we live "up north," it's like we're living a perpetual weekend! And since we're retired, we only have our own self-induced deadlines and expectations. God is good!

Since good restaurants are non-existent here though, one day soon we will drive the two hours to one of our favorites. (Going out to eat for us is an all-day event!)

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Much Needed Mini-Vacation*
> 
> Sometimes the best 'vacations' are those that are done spur of the moment.
> 
> When I went outside to take the trash to the curb for pickup early Wednesday morning, I could already tell that the day was going to be beautiful. The sun was shining and the early morning mist was beginning to lift and after the long, cold winter it was a day when I just wanted to be outside. The time was now.
> 
> Keith and I had spoken of taking a short driving trip. He had got his Miata out of storage a few weeks ago and even though the weather was not cooperating much these past few weeks, we wanted more than ever to take a couple of days and just 'go'. We had come off an uncharacteristically good month with April (I say that because typically March and April are our slowest months on the site and this year they were among our all time best!) and all of our deadlines were met for the moment. Everything was pointing in the direction of us heading out and taking a breath and enjoying the beautiful province in which we live. And we did just that.
> 
> We tossed some stuff together and left a note for our neighbor Lee to feed the kitties and we hit the road. It is a good thing that we know how to travel light, because the car doesn't have a back seat and has a very small trunk. But since we only planned to be away for one evening, everything fit in one bag and there was still room to shop a little. It was all good.
> 
> As we got on the road, I noticed that even though we were into the month of May, the trees and bushes were only beginning to bud. While the grass was no longer brown, the trees still were mostly stick-like and you would only see a hint of life in them. But it was still coming. The ocean was beautiful and we decided to take as many back roads as possible on our way to the Halifax/Dartmouth area where we planned to spend the night. Although we didn't think it would be warm enough to ride with the top down on the car, the sun shone all day and the warmth it brought made it very comfortable to do so. It was a much needed and much enjoyed break and we took in the smells and the sites of our beautiful province with enthusiasm. Our first road trip of the year was a great success.
> 
> We stopped in Dartmouth to pick up some dishes that I had ordered in January that were waiting for me. I had purchased a set last fall and I liked them so much I called to order another. The shipping on them was so high that the store offered to hold them for me until the spring when I would be able to pick them up in person. I was thrilled that they were willing to do so and it seemed like as good excuse as any to head to the city. When we loaded them into the car, they filled up much of the trunk and little space remained. But we didn't plan on buying much anyway, and there was still room for a couple of additional purchases.
> 
> We had a fabulous dinner at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth Crossing. It is called Woody's and they have a wonderful sampler dinner that is out of this world. Our only complaint is that there is simply too much food and while the dinner we pick is supposed to "serve 2", it would easily satisfy three or even four hungry people. My favorite side dish there is the okra and tomato dish, which is wonderful and spicy. The meats are all wonderfully smoky and there is a choice of four different sauces that they bring to your table so you can try one or all of them. But much of the meat tastes so good that we didn't put any on it at all. And the corn bread was to die for!
> 
> After our 'feast' we went to our favorite hotel in the area. We were fortunate that they had a room, as there were conventions going on and they said they were down to only four rooms left. We like that hotel (it is a Ramada Inn) because included in the rate is a fabulous breakfast. The hotel is beautiful as well and it is nice to feel so spoiled and pampered for the night.
> 
> The next morning we went back to shopping in the area. We visited a couple of our favorite wood places (just to look!) and fortunately we didn't see anything out of the ordinary that we had to have. But it was good to check out another supplier because they do deliver to our area once a week and it helps to see the stock so we could order it on the phone at a later date.
> 
> We stopped in Michael's as well and once again I was completely astounded at the high prices they charged. I saw the 8oz Chalky Finish Paint there and they were selling for somewhere around $15 each! (YIKES!!!!) That to me was really high. But the display was half empty so I wonder if people really PAY that much for them? It was crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them here in Canada through Stockade for $8.95 for the 8 oz size plus shipping or in the USA at Viking Woodcrafts for $3.37 for the 4 oz size plus shipping. They are starting now to be available more widely than at Home Depot in the states, as their exclusive contract was up at the beginning of May. Hopefully, with a bit more competition the prices will also be a bit competitive.
> 
> Most of the things at Michael's were really, really expensive. I recently showed the cute greeting cards that I creating using the scroll saw instead of punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked to see the prices of the punches - "just to see" - and it absolutely floored me that ONE simple punch that was similar to the shape I used to make ONE of the layers of the petals of one of the flowers on the card to the left costs a whopping $16.95! I used three different sizes for EACH of the flower shapes in just that card! My head was spinning to think of the cost of the punches to make the shapes for even one of the cards shown here if I had to buy them! And then I would be 'stuck' not only storing the punches, but with only that size and unable to use it for larger or smaller projects!
> 
> Moral of the lesson - get your scroll saws out and use them creatively for things OTHER than wood! You would probably PAY for your saw by making just a few cards!
> 
> The last thing that I want to mention is that I was pleased to find that customer service is NOT dead at all places. Keith and I went to a Bed, Bath and Beyond to look for a doormat and browse. In the process, I found a nice sheet set as well as a beautiful cover set for our bed. However, I remembered that we were in the Miata and there would be no way we would be able to fit it in to get it home. The wonderful and helpful sales associate told us that there would be no problem at all - they would ship ALL of our purchases through Fed Ex for a mere $10! I was thrilled at this service because I had found some things that I really liked there and I would have hated to leave them behind. She told us that if we wanted something that was out of stock, the shipping on the item would be free, but since it was in the store, it was still only $10 no matter how much we purchased. They also have a great guarantee on their products and you could bring them back any time if the quality was not up to par as long as you kept your receipt. I was really happy to hear that a company still stands behind their products and I did find that their prices are decent as well. The sales people asked if we needed help, yet they didn't hound us or follow us around and they offered just the information we needed to make our purchases. In these times of bare bones customer service, I really appreciated it a lot and I will definitely be shopping there again.
> 
> I could go on about the details of our trip, but even by being gone only a little over 24 hours, I have a lot of catching up to do today. I want to thank all of you who wrote for your patience - as we didn't check the computer much while we were travelling. Today I will be back to painting and drawing up my next designs.
> 
> I sure did find a lot of inspiration on the short trip out. I had a lot of ideas for new painting and scroll sawing projects for you all to enjoy. It did me so much good to get out and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine, too. It has been far too long.
> 
> The sun is shining brightly today as well. Keith and I are going to have fun working and planning some home improvement projects of our own. I will surely keep you all posted as we do them.
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful day as well. Happy Friday! The weekend is upon us!


Hi Martyn and L/W. I apologize for taking so long to answer. One of the things about going away is that I come back to a load of emails and sometimes things get buried. It was only just now that I saw your comments.

It is good to get away though. We all need a break from things sometimes - even if we love what we do. I like to get out in the 'real world' every now and then and see what it is like. But not for too long! I always enjoy returning home to my cats. Perhaps I am getting old!

Take care and enjoy your weekend.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Catching Up*

It is amazing how far behind one can get by just getting away for a day or so! I have no regrets though and I hope to spend the day finishing getting caught up and back to working 'normally.'

I spent the day yesterday cleaning and organizing things. It is funny how even getting a few new things for the house can trigger an entire avalanche of events to sort and reorganize. My bedding and door mat arrived via FedEx just after noon (less than 24 hours from when I purchased it!) and I was anxious to set everything up. That meant several loads of laundry and cleaning and all kinds of things of that nature. I think I finally hit "spring cleaning" mode.

While Keith and I were on our 'fact finding mission' as I call it, we saw many ideas for using the small space we have here more effectively. We decided to add some shelves in a large closet we have here to better utilize the space. Keith loves taking on jobs like this and spent the day figuring and measuring and planning.

For those of you who are new to reading - we live in a small but beautiful and comfortable one bedroom place here. It is a segregated apartment from a sprawling house here on the bank of the Meteghan River in rural Nova Scotia. Our area is one wing of the house and there is one more 'apartment' to the rear of us, which is also completely independent of the house. Keith's (and now my) long time friend Lee lives in that apartment behind us with his five cats. He is very active in rescuing cats and visits the Meteghan wharf daily to care for the colony of cats there. He has a kind heart and many, many cats owe him their lives.

While we sometimes wish we had more space, we love it here for many reasons. It is very quiet and our landlord is not only nice, but supportive to our business. She and her significant other know we care for our place well and are very open to pretty much any requests we have. In turn, we are very respectful of them and we keep our 'noisy work' to respectable hours and we keep our place neat and clean. Most people who come in (including her) can't believe we do the majority of our woodworking from our place here - or that we have three cats for that matter. We find that keeping neat and organized is the key to a productive and pleasant home. In turn, our home is well-maintained and modern and the location is just beautiful. Our rent is reasonable as well which makes it the perfect place for us to be. I honestly think it is the best place I have ever lived.

But every once in a while, we get the urge to change things up a bit. As our business grows and changes, so do our needs. What may have been important to us a year or so ago may not be so much so now. Periodically, it is good to re-evaluate and reassess what we have and use and set up our storage accordingly. Our main existence is centered around our scroll saw workstation at the side of our kitchen:










While many think that scrolling in a kitchen or in the main house would be a messy disaster, we feel that it doesn't have to be the case. We find that keeping our area clean and organized makes it very possible to do so, and even our fussiest friends are usually impressed with how clean we keep things and the amount of work we accomplish. But having the right set up is imperative to that.

If you all would like, I can take "before" and "after" pictures of our place so you can follow along with the improvements. It may take several weeks to complete, as we need to weave things into the time frame in between our regular work, but seeing what we will be doing may give you some ideas of your own for organizing. Let me know what you think and I will continue to blog the progress as I see fit.

Today, I am going to take some preliminary pictures so we have a good starting point. Other than that, I plan on working on my emails and computer and then perhaps doing some painting or embroidery. We have a dinner tomorrow with Keith's Mom and my "Canadian parents" and I have some baking to do and don't know how much I will accomplish 'work wise.' I ask those of you who emailed me or messaged me to please be patient with me because between being gone and working on the house yesterday there is a bit of a back log. I promise to get back to everyone soon.

So that is my plan for the short term. While it may not be directly related to my work and creating new patterns, I believe that indirectly it is very important. I am so often asked how I accomplish so much, and my answer to that is that I have a pleasant and well-organized workplace and it makes a huge difference.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. We have overcast skies here and they are calling for rain for the next few days. I am very glad we got away when we did. It was a much needed and very functional break.

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Catching Up*
> 
> It is amazing how far behind one can get by just getting away for a day or so! I have no regrets though and I hope to spend the day finishing getting caught up and back to working 'normally.'
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cleaning and organizing things. It is funny how even getting a few new things for the house can trigger an entire avalanche of events to sort and reorganize. My bedding and door mat arrived via FedEx just after noon (less than 24 hours from when I purchased it!) and I was anxious to set everything up. That meant several loads of laundry and cleaning and all kinds of things of that nature. I think I finally hit "spring cleaning" mode.
> 
> While Keith and I were on our 'fact finding mission' as I call it, we saw many ideas for using the small space we have here more effectively. We decided to add some shelves in a large closet we have here to better utilize the space. Keith loves taking on jobs like this and spent the day figuring and measuring and planning.
> 
> For those of you who are new to reading - we live in a small but beautiful and comfortable one bedroom place here. It is a segregated apartment from a sprawling house here on the bank of the Meteghan River in rural Nova Scotia. Our area is one wing of the house and there is one more 'apartment' to the rear of us, which is also completely independent of the house. Keith's (and now my) long time friend Lee lives in that apartment behind us with his five cats. He is very active in rescuing cats and visits the Meteghan wharf daily to care for the colony of cats there. He has a kind heart and many, many cats owe him their lives.
> 
> While we sometimes wish we had more space, we love it here for many reasons. It is very quiet and our landlord is not only nice, but supportive to our business. She and her significant other know we care for our place well and are very open to pretty much any requests we have. In turn, we are very respectful of them and we keep our 'noisy work' to respectable hours and we keep our place neat and clean. Most people who come in (including her) can't believe we do the majority of our woodworking from our place here - or that we have three cats for that matter. We find that keeping neat and organized is the key to a productive and pleasant home. In turn, our home is well-maintained and modern and the location is just beautiful. Our rent is reasonable as well which makes it the perfect place for us to be. I honestly think it is the best place I have ever lived.
> 
> But every once in a while, we get the urge to change things up a bit. As our business grows and changes, so do our needs. What may have been important to us a year or so ago may not be so much so now. Periodically, it is good to re-evaluate and reassess what we have and use and set up our storage accordingly. Our main existence is centered around our scroll saw workstation at the side of our kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many think that scrolling in a kitchen or in the main house would be a messy disaster, we feel that it doesn't have to be the case. We find that keeping our area clean and organized makes it very possible to do so, and even our fussiest friends are usually impressed with how clean we keep things and the amount of work we accomplish. But having the right set up is imperative to that.
> 
> If you all would like, I can take "before" and "after" pictures of our place so you can follow along with the improvements. It may take several weeks to complete, as we need to weave things into the time frame in between our regular work, but seeing what we will be doing may give you some ideas of your own for organizing. Let me know what you think and I will continue to blog the progress as I see fit.
> 
> Today, I am going to take some preliminary pictures so we have a good starting point. Other than that, I plan on working on my emails and computer and then perhaps doing some painting or embroidery. We have a dinner tomorrow with Keith's Mom and my "Canadian parents" and I have some baking to do and don't know how much I will accomplish 'work wise.' I ask those of you who emailed me or messaged me to please be patient with me because between being gone and working on the house yesterday there is a bit of a back log. I promise to get back to everyone soon.
> 
> So that is my plan for the short term. While it may not be directly related to my work and creating new patterns, I believe that indirectly it is very important. I am so often asked how I accomplish so much, and my answer to that is that I have a pleasant and well-organized workplace and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. We have overcast skies here and they are calling for rain for the next few days. I am very glad we got away when we did. It was a much needed and very functional break.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Sheila,

I always love to see what people do to optimize their space. I look forward to seeing your progress.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Catching Up*
> 
> It is amazing how far behind one can get by just getting away for a day or so! I have no regrets though and I hope to spend the day finishing getting caught up and back to working 'normally.'
> 
> I spent the day yesterday cleaning and organizing things. It is funny how even getting a few new things for the house can trigger an entire avalanche of events to sort and reorganize. My bedding and door mat arrived via FedEx just after noon (less than 24 hours from when I purchased it!) and I was anxious to set everything up. That meant several loads of laundry and cleaning and all kinds of things of that nature. I think I finally hit "spring cleaning" mode.
> 
> While Keith and I were on our 'fact finding mission' as I call it, we saw many ideas for using the small space we have here more effectively. We decided to add some shelves in a large closet we have here to better utilize the space. Keith loves taking on jobs like this and spent the day figuring and measuring and planning.
> 
> For those of you who are new to reading - we live in a small but beautiful and comfortable one bedroom place here. It is a segregated apartment from a sprawling house here on the bank of the Meteghan River in rural Nova Scotia. Our area is one wing of the house and there is one more 'apartment' to the rear of us, which is also completely independent of the house. Keith's (and now my) long time friend Lee lives in that apartment behind us with his five cats. He is very active in rescuing cats and visits the Meteghan wharf daily to care for the colony of cats there. He has a kind heart and many, many cats owe him their lives.
> 
> While we sometimes wish we had more space, we love it here for many reasons. It is very quiet and our landlord is not only nice, but supportive to our business. She and her significant other know we care for our place well and are very open to pretty much any requests we have. In turn, we are very respectful of them and we keep our 'noisy work' to respectable hours and we keep our place neat and clean. Most people who come in (including her) can't believe we do the majority of our woodworking from our place here - or that we have three cats for that matter. We find that keeping neat and organized is the key to a productive and pleasant home. In turn, our home is well-maintained and modern and the location is just beautiful. Our rent is reasonable as well which makes it the perfect place for us to be. I honestly think it is the best place I have ever lived.
> 
> But every once in a while, we get the urge to change things up a bit. As our business grows and changes, so do our needs. What may have been important to us a year or so ago may not be so much so now. Periodically, it is good to re-evaluate and reassess what we have and use and set up our storage accordingly. Our main existence is centered around our scroll saw workstation at the side of our kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many think that scrolling in a kitchen or in the main house would be a messy disaster, we feel that it doesn't have to be the case. We find that keeping our area clean and organized makes it very possible to do so, and even our fussiest friends are usually impressed with how clean we keep things and the amount of work we accomplish. But having the right set up is imperative to that.
> 
> If you all would like, I can take "before" and "after" pictures of our place so you can follow along with the improvements. It may take several weeks to complete, as we need to weave things into the time frame in between our regular work, but seeing what we will be doing may give you some ideas of your own for organizing. Let me know what you think and I will continue to blog the progress as I see fit.
> 
> Today, I am going to take some preliminary pictures so we have a good starting point. Other than that, I plan on working on my emails and computer and then perhaps doing some painting or embroidery. We have a dinner tomorrow with Keith's Mom and my "Canadian parents" and I have some baking to do and don't know how much I will accomplish 'work wise.' I ask those of you who emailed me or messaged me to please be patient with me because between being gone and working on the house yesterday there is a bit of a back log. I promise to get back to everyone soon.
> 
> So that is my plan for the short term. While it may not be directly related to my work and creating new patterns, I believe that indirectly it is very important. I am so often asked how I accomplish so much, and my answer to that is that I have a pleasant and well-organized workplace and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. We have overcast skies here and they are calling for rain for the next few days. I am very glad we got away when we did. It was a much needed and very functional break.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Thank you, LW. I do plan to give before and after photos of our place here. It will be a work in progress and in all probability take most of the summer to finish, as we will be working it in between our other work. I also enjoy seeing others' work places and how they utilize space. I think we all have our ways of making things work.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 7*

I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!

I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)

I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."

After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.

I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.

I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.

I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.

I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.

I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:










The components in this panel are as follows:

The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .










The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .










And, of course the beautiful roses . . .










And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .










What a delight it is to make these!

Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.

There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.

I like to think that is so.

Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 7*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!
> 
> I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)
> 
> I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."
> 
> After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.
> 
> I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.
> 
> I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.
> 
> I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.
> 
> I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components in this panel are as follows:
> 
> The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course the beautiful roses . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight it is to make these!
> 
> Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.
> 
> There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.
> 
> I like to think that is so.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


Good morning Sheila. Happy Mother's Day! The embroidery panel is lovely. I like the way you stretch your creativity to include so many mediums, woodwork, painting, carding, embroidery etc. I think that it all adds to your wonderful scrollsaw and painting designs.
I'm looking forward to seeing what creative ways you will come up with adding to your storage space in your home. I'm always looking for hints on creating storage in small places.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 7*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!
> 
> I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)
> 
> I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."
> 
> After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.
> 
> I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.
> 
> I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.
> 
> I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.
> 
> I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components in this panel are as follows:
> 
> The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course the beautiful roses . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight it is to make these!
> 
> Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.
> 
> There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.
> 
> I like to think that is so.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


Good afternoon, Anna! Thank you for stopping by. I know I owe you a letter and I am going to be sending you one tomorrow. Yesterday the day just got away from me, as I was cutting an order out.

Thank you as always for your kind support and encouragement. You are one of my favorite examples of how many ways there are to create. I love seeing what you do not only with our patterns, but with your other talents as well such as sculpturing. I am very fortunate to have met you hear and appreciate your friendship very much.

Have a beautiful Sunday! The sun just came out and it looks to be a lovely afternoon. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 7*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!
> 
> I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)
> 
> I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."
> 
> After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.
> 
> I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.
> 
> I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.
> 
> I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.
> 
> I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components in this panel are as follows:
> 
> The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course the beautiful roses . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight it is to make these!
> 
> Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.
> 
> There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.
> 
> I like to think that is so.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


Sheila,

I had forgotten just how beautiful your embroidery is! That certainly will deserve a fabulous frame and special placement for everyone to see.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 7*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!
> 
> I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)
> 
> I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."
> 
> After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.
> 
> I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.
> 
> I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.
> 
> I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.
> 
> I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components in this panel are as follows:
> 
> The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course the beautiful roses . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight it is to make these!
> 
> Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.
> 
> There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.
> 
> I like to think that is so.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


Thank you so much, L/W! I truly enjoy doing it. I am learning so much from this piece and I try to spend at least a short amount of time on it every day. It usually is only an hour or so three or four evenings a week (I am too tired some nights!) but it is very fun and relaxing. I am glad you like seeing the updates!



Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 7*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!
> 
> I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)
> 
> I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."
> 
> After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.
> 
> I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.
> 
> I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.
> 
> I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.
> 
> I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components in this panel are as follows:
> 
> The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course the beautiful roses . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight it is to make these!
> 
> Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.
> 
> There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.
> 
> I like to think that is so.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


It usually takes an artist to attempt something like this awesome panel! Most everybody else wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole but wished they had the nerves to even try! Kudos to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 7*
> 
> I spent most of the day yesterday working on some orders for wood pieces that I want to ship on Monday. Even though it is labor-intensive, I like that part of my job, as it allows me to be a 'woodworker'. People think that because I design woodworking patterns that I spend most of my days in the shop. Actually, it seems that the actual cutting time I get is probably closer to 10 to 15% of my work time - if that. I realize this is in part because I also design painting patterns and also lately have been spending part of my evenings (when time allows) learning needlework and embroidery. Usually my goal is to wrap up my "work day" by dinner time and then spend the time between dinner and bed doing my embroidery. It rarely works out that neatly though, and many times I work right up until I go to bed, or I am too tired to tackle the needlework, as it takes a little bit of concentration on my part at times. But that is OK though because it is very rare that I dislike what I am doing in the first place and my "job" is a source of enjoyment for me. Again - if there were only a 48 hour day! (And then I will probably still be asking for more!) The world is full of wonderful things to do!
> 
> I know Keith doesn't quite understand the entire concept of embroidery and why I do it. Every now and then he looks over at me working on my stitchery and quietly mutters "You're crazy!" He doesn't say it in a derogatory manner at all, but I realize that he doesn't really see the purpose of why I want to do it. (This is from the man who is building an entire new sound system for us when I feel that ours is perfectly adequate.)
> 
> I usually just smile back at him and say "To each his own."
> 
> After all - living our own lives and allowing others to live theirs should be a given. While it is fun and exciting to find someone with similar interests as your own, wouldn't you think it would be dull and boring if we all were interested in exactly the same things? I find that the older I get the more I understand this and perhaps the more 'mellow' I have become. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I have had the good fortune of being able to surround myself with creative people. Many of them have interests that are similar to my own, yet many of them are pursuing other venues. In thinking about it, I find that I equally admire them and that it matters little what media they have chosen. What matters to me is that they are following their hearts and pouring their passions into doing something positive and productive and something that they believe in. Be it woodworking or painting or embroidering and sewing or even electronics or writing, they are finding satisfaction in the process of creating. Those are my favorite people to be around.
> 
> I don't think that is an accident. I believe that when people are creating something new - no matter what it is - it builds self-confidence and self-esteem and gives us a sense of accomplishment. In turn it feeds our souls and gives our life meaning and purpose. And because of what we create, we tend to be happier people.
> 
> I have thought about my embroidery picture as I progress in its creation. I have been asked what I am going to do with it when I am done. Truth be told, I haven't really thought much about it. I suppose I could admire it for a while and tuck it into a drawer. I had ideas of making a pillow of it, but as I see how the cat's are fascinated with all the beads and wings and dimensional parts of it, that is out of the question. In all probability I will just make it into a picture and hang it on the wall. It will remind me of my first lessons in the craft and be a benchmark for future projects. It will be something I can look back on and feel accomplished about.
> 
> I finished panel 7 last night. That means I am nearly at the half way mark of the piece, as it consists of 17 panels in all. (Well - almost half way anyway!) I am amazed that I am so far so quickly, as I gave myself to the end of the year to complete it and at this rate, I may very well be done by the end of summer. I have learned so much since beginning it just two short months ago. Terms such as "stumpwork" and "bullion stitch" and "stab stitches" have become part of my vocabulary and there is instant understanding and visualization when I hear them. I give full credit to Di van Niekerk for the outcome of my project so far. Without her clear and concise instructions and wonderful style of teaching, I certainly would not be so successful in the craft. I am so happy I have found her.
> 
> I suppose I rambled on enough though and it is time to show you the panel. This is panel 7 of the "A Perfect World" sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components in this panel are as follows:
> 
> The beautiful blue Phlox divaricata . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty, winding vine of the Pimpernel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course the beautiful roses . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "critter" on this panel is a pretty blue butterfly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delight it is to make these!
> 
> Our world is far from "perfect". Every day we encounter hardship, sorrow and loss. For many of us, we use our creativity to express our thoughts and feelings, and to surround ourselves with pretty things to focus on so that things don't seem so bad.
> 
> There is much joy in the world. Although some days we find that joy elusive. Perhaps by creating things that depict the good things around us that make us happy, we not only lift our own hearts, but the hearts of those who see them as well. If that were the case, it could truly be "A Perfect World" after all.
> 
> I like to think that is so.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday. And happy Mother's Day to all the moms who dedicate their lives to others.


Thank you, Erwin. My biggest challenge is finding the time to work on it. I try not to touch it when I am tired and most nights I don't even start on it until after 9pm. My "goal" is to stop "working" by six (dinner time) and spend the evenings doing things for myself. It doesn't always work that way though. Good thing I am patient. I had originally giving myself the personal goal of finishing it up by the end of the year. But I am already nearly half way through and I am getting a bit quicker with things and learning so much. Perhaps by the end of summer may be more like it! 

I do appreciate everyone's compliments. I know it isn't exactly woodworking, but as I say - it is all art related. I think one thing helps the other ultimately.

Stay tuned for more progress . . . 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Gratitude*

Yesterday was a pretty good day. Being "Mother's Day" meant that it was full of emotion. Perhaps it was just that I am more connected with people through places such as Facebook that I realize that so many people have stories to tell. Perhaps it is just because I am getting older and more aware of how fragile human life and happiness is. Or maybe because this is the first year I am a 'grandmother' that my awareness of the day is heightened. In any case, I spent the day reading and smiling and appreciating my own children and families - whether they are related through blood or friendship.

My dear friend from childhood very suddenly lost her husband and my heart is breaking for her and their entire family. I didn't know him as well as I would have liked to, as twenty or so years ago when they married my friend and I were already living different lives. However, I saw him when I visited her and I knew how happy she has been since he came into her life. Her own five children are grown and nearly grown now, and I know that they along with her sisters and two grand daughters will help her through this horrible time. But I feel very sad and helpless being so far away and not being able to comfort her. Life is so very difficult at times. I am so happy she has them to rally around her.

My own two children called me yesterday, which meant the world to me. Even though they are so far away, I am very grateful for things like Skype and Facebook. They really help people feel closer.

What amazes me most is that my children went from this:



To this:










and this:



at the blink of an eye. I still look back in amazement.

And then there is my little Willow:



Growing by leaps and bounds every day.

Like most parents, I feel a great amount of joy in seeing my own children thrive. I do, and always will look on them as my greatest accomplishment. I know that I wasn't always a "perfect parent", but then - no parent is really perfect, are they? We all kind of learn as we go and hope for the best, as the personalities of each child varies so vastly it is impossible to know what will work and what will not. We learn every day as we go. I am still learning.

I spent the rest of the day with both of my 'moms'. It was good and comforting for me to know that those that I love have also become friends and enjoy spending time together. Keith's mom and Ellen (my "Canadian Mom" as I call her) are kind and supportive and wonderful 'parents'. After many years of not having 'parents', it feels wonderful to feel that I do again.










Life can be hard. Most people that I know don't live "Hallmark" lives. Most days are filled with ups and downs and ever-changing circumstances that are sometimes beyond our control. Whether we like the way things are or not, we learn that we need to accept some things and deal with them the best that we can. Having others around to help us through those tough times is everything.

The older that I get, the more I appreciate those significant people in my life. Be it family or friends or even sometimes people I have never even met face-to-face, they are all important to me and they have made my life better. I am greatful every single day.

I feel that it is good to stop and take a breath and reflect every once in a while. When I do, I realize how many good people and things are in my life every single day. I certainly am fortunate and very grateful.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty good day. Being "Mother's Day" meant that it was full of emotion. Perhaps it was just that I am more connected with people through places such as Facebook that I realize that so many people have stories to tell. Perhaps it is just because I am getting older and more aware of how fragile human life and happiness is. Or maybe because this is the first year I am a 'grandmother' that my awareness of the day is heightened. In any case, I spent the day reading and smiling and appreciating my own children and families - whether they are related through blood or friendship.
> 
> My dear friend from childhood very suddenly lost her husband and my heart is breaking for her and their entire family. I didn't know him as well as I would have liked to, as twenty or so years ago when they married my friend and I were already living different lives. However, I saw him when I visited her and I knew how happy she has been since he came into her life. Her own five children are grown and nearly grown now, and I know that they along with her sisters and two grand daughters will help her through this horrible time. But I feel very sad and helpless being so far away and not being able to comfort her. Life is so very difficult at times. I am so happy she has them to rally around her.
> 
> My own two children called me yesterday, which meant the world to me. Even though they are so far away, I am very grateful for things like Skype and Facebook. They really help people feel closer.
> 
> What amazes me most is that my children went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> at the blink of an eye. I still look back in amazement.
> 
> And then there is my little Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing by leaps and bounds every day.
> 
> Like most parents, I feel a great amount of joy in seeing my own children thrive. I do, and always will look on them as my greatest accomplishment. I know that I wasn't always a "perfect parent", but then - no parent is really perfect, are they? We all kind of learn as we go and hope for the best, as the personalities of each child varies so vastly it is impossible to know what will work and what will not. We learn every day as we go. I am still learning.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day with both of my 'moms'. It was good and comforting for me to know that those that I love have also become friends and enjoy spending time together. Keith's mom and Ellen (my "Canadian Mom" as I call her) are kind and supportive and wonderful 'parents'. After many years of not having 'parents', it feels wonderful to feel that I do again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life can be hard. Most people that I know don't live "Hallmark" lives. Most days are filled with ups and downs and ever-changing circumstances that are sometimes beyond our control. Whether we like the way things are or not, we learn that we need to accept some things and deal with them the best that we can. Having others around to help us through those tough times is everything.
> 
> The older that I get, the more I appreciate those significant people in my life. Be it family or friends or even sometimes people I have never even met face-to-face, they are all important to me and they have made my life better. I am greatful every single day.
> 
> I feel that it is good to stop and take a breath and reflect every once in a while. When I do, I realize how many good people and things are in my life every single day. I certainly am fortunate and very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Good morning Sheila. Glad you had a great Mom's day. 
It's sunny and warm here today. I will get out to the workshop for at least an hour today. I'm fine tuning the celtic designs I cut out. Hope to have them all finished by the end of this week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gratitude*
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty good day. Being "Mother's Day" meant that it was full of emotion. Perhaps it was just that I am more connected with people through places such as Facebook that I realize that so many people have stories to tell. Perhaps it is just because I am getting older and more aware of how fragile human life and happiness is. Or maybe because this is the first year I am a 'grandmother' that my awareness of the day is heightened. In any case, I spent the day reading and smiling and appreciating my own children and families - whether they are related through blood or friendship.
> 
> My dear friend from childhood very suddenly lost her husband and my heart is breaking for her and their entire family. I didn't know him as well as I would have liked to, as twenty or so years ago when they married my friend and I were already living different lives. However, I saw him when I visited her and I knew how happy she has been since he came into her life. Her own five children are grown and nearly grown now, and I know that they along with her sisters and two grand daughters will help her through this horrible time. But I feel very sad and helpless being so far away and not being able to comfort her. Life is so very difficult at times. I am so happy she has them to rally around her.
> 
> My own two children called me yesterday, which meant the world to me. Even though they are so far away, I am very grateful for things like Skype and Facebook. They really help people feel closer.
> 
> What amazes me most is that my children went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> at the blink of an eye. I still look back in amazement.
> 
> And then there is my little Willow:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing by leaps and bounds every day.
> 
> Like most parents, I feel a great amount of joy in seeing my own children thrive. I do, and always will look on them as my greatest accomplishment. I know that I wasn't always a "perfect parent", but then - no parent is really perfect, are they? We all kind of learn as we go and hope for the best, as the personalities of each child varies so vastly it is impossible to know what will work and what will not. We learn every day as we go. I am still learning.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day with both of my 'moms'. It was good and comforting for me to know that those that I love have also become friends and enjoy spending time together. Keith's mom and Ellen (my "Canadian Mom" as I call her) are kind and supportive and wonderful 'parents'. After many years of not having 'parents', it feels wonderful to feel that I do again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life can be hard. Most people that I know don't live "Hallmark" lives. Most days are filled with ups and downs and ever-changing circumstances that are sometimes beyond our control. Whether we like the way things are or not, we learn that we need to accept some things and deal with them the best that we can. Having others around to help us through those tough times is everything.
> 
> The older that I get, the more I appreciate those significant people in my life. Be it family or friends or even sometimes people I have never even met face-to-face, they are all important to me and they have made my life better. I am greatful every single day.
> 
> I feel that it is good to stop and take a breath and reflect every once in a while. When I do, I realize how many good people and things are in my life every single day. I certainly am fortunate and very grateful.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.


Hi, Anna! 
Thank you for sending the wonderful weather our way. It has been pretty nice now for several days and should continue to be. I am glad you are getting regular shop time too. It probably feels good to finally be able to count on it being nice enough to enjoy it. 

Have a wonderful day!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Prints Made From My Artwork*

The past several days have been a whirlwind. I don't know if it is busier than usual or if I am slowing down. Sometimes it is just too hard to tell. There are days that I feel as if I am a circus performer that is spinning ten plates at once and hoping that none of them fall.

I don't think that this is an altogether BAD thing. Nearly all the things that I am doing are good. Keith and I are preparing for another site update and besides finishing up the instructions for the new patterns that I am putting up, I have been working on answering emails and filling orders for wood pieces. I had some nice orders recently and I remember just how much I like that part of the business. It gives me a chance to spend some time at the saw and do one of my favorite things - cutting. I also like the way that I seem to get to know my customers who place wood orders. I take a great deal of pride in making sure that the wood pieces they receive are quality and created with care. It makes me very happy that people want to create my designs and it is very rewarding to fill orders such as this. It's all good.

Besides the wood part of the business, I am doing some other things for the painting side as well. This week I began receiving some of the prints that I ordered from New York of the Snow Leopard Pair painting that I completed last month. After I finished painting it, I had some inquiries as to if I was planning on selling it. While I do like to do this type of "fine art" painting for myself, I really don't have the heart to sell the original paintings. Perhaps I feel that way because I tend to sell everything else I do or maybe it is because I truly put my heart and soul into these paintings. But whatever the case, most of my original painting still remain here with me. Not all of them are hung, but I still can't manage to part with them.

I did find a good answer though. I found a wonderful printer in New York that creates absolutely beautiful work from digital photos. Not only do they create posters and prints, but also books, cards and any other types of printing imaginable at reasonable prices. I had purchased prints of my other artwork previously, and I have been very pleased with the results. In the past however, they didn't ship to Canada, so I had to have my order shipped to someone in the United States and then have it forwarded to me. That was (as you could imagine) not a great arrangement, and very costly. It was impossible for me to actually sell anything for a reasonable price because of the multiple shipping charges. The prints would not only need to be double-shipped to me, but then shipped again to the customer, resulting in three shipping fees.

I did sell several prints at our local farm market several years ago when I used to sell my things there. People were very happy with them and they actually sold well. But as I said - life got in the way and there were other things that took priority and I don't use that venue to sell my work at all anymore.

But recently, I noticed that the printer has updated their policies and have included shipping all over the world, as well as drop shipping. This means that I can order prints and have them shipped to my customers directly from New York, which results in only one shipping cost. The thought of doing this is rather exciting to me and I am seriously considering putting some prints of my artwork up for sale at my Etsy store. I have had several inquiries as to if I were selling prints of my snow leopard painting and I think that is the first one I will try.

But in order to do so, I first wanted to order some prints myself and make sure that the color and quality would be correct. If an item were going out without my seeing it, I needed to be assured that everything was perfect.

I began last week by taking a high resolution photo of my painting. I needed to be sure that the photo was clear and the color was correct. Since all monitors are different, I felt the best bet was to order some prints in various sizes for myself first to see if we are all on the same page.

Here is a photo of the original painting:










I made sure that it was as close as possible in color as the original painting. The original painting is 11" x 14", but I wanted to try some different sizes and media to see how it would look.

I ordered a 16" x 20 poster print as well as a 11" x 14" print. These are both done on Kodak Endura paper using archival ink. They are guaranteed to last - even in daylight and will not fade much over time. I also decided to try something new - a metal print - in which the image is bonded to metal. The metal is light, but it is extremely durable and resists scratching and fingerprints, is waterproof and you can even use glass cleaner on it. To me it seemed like an elegant way to display my painting.

On Monday, my 16" x 20" poster arrived. I was absolutely thrilled at how closely it matched the original. The color was slighly different - mostly on the rock that the leopards sit on, but the faces and overall tone of the picture was excellent. It excited me a great deal to see my work displayed in this way and I was thrilled with the outcome.

Yesterday, the 11" x 14" metal print arrived. Since I had never seen a metal print, I was also very excited about this. Since both the metal and the poster prints were done off of the same uploaded photo, I was sure that I would love it as well.

I must say though, that I was a bit disappointed when I opened the box and saw it. It appeared that the brightness was much more intense than the original or the previous print and the chest and knee, as well as the tail of the cub was somewhat 'blown out'. Overall too, the cats looked lighter. While the print looked good on its own, to me it didn't represent my own artwork accurately.

Here is a comparison of the three. The top picture is the 16" x 20" poster print, the lower left picture is the 11" x 14" metal print and the lower right picture is my original painting. You can see how the large poster is much closer to the original painting than the metal print.










And here is a comparison of just their heads:










Needless to say, I was a bit disappointed.

Now you all need to remember that this picture of the three isn't color corrected at all. I just wanted to show a side-by-side comparison so that they could see the differences between the three. Actually they are all a bit lighter than what the pictures here represent.

While the lighter leopards are pretty, I felt they lost a lot of the detail because they were a bit too bright and blown out. If no one had the original to compare it to, I think it would be a nice picture, but since I had the original in front of me and I want the prints to be as close as possible, I felt there was room for improvement.

I called the company and sent them the above photos and they agreed with me. As a result, they are reprinting the metal print and sending me a new one. I have hopes that they will be doing a better job with it and hopefully they will send something that I will feel good selling.

I know that I have a great deal of artists that read here as well as woodworkers. Even though these adjustments need to be made, as I said - this company has an excellent reputation for doing wonderful work and my dealings with them in the past can support that opinion. Even with this issue, they immediately offered to reprint for me. So we shall see . . .

Things just take time. I know I am picky, but that is why I feel good about the work that I do. I would rather put out less work and have it at a higher level than if I would crank out many projects that weren't up to par. To me it is about quality, not quantity.

I will certainly keep you all posted as to how this turns out. I feel confident that it will be better the next time and then I will be able to sell these with confidence that my customers are getting the best representation of my original work that they can. It may open some new doors for me on the painting side of my business, and that is very exciting.

As for today, I am finishing up writing a couple of pattern packets in getting ready for the site update tomorrow. Hopefully we will have everything ready by then.

In the meantime, I will enjoy the sun and warmer temperatures we are having here in Nova Scotia. It seems that spring has finally arrived. That makes everything better.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Prints Made From My Artwork*
> 
> The past several days have been a whirlwind. I don't know if it is busier than usual or if I am slowing down. Sometimes it is just too hard to tell. There are days that I feel as if I am a circus performer that is spinning ten plates at once and hoping that none of them fall.
> 
> I don't think that this is an altogether BAD thing. Nearly all the things that I am doing are good. Keith and I are preparing for another site update and besides finishing up the instructions for the new patterns that I am putting up, I have been working on answering emails and filling orders for wood pieces. I had some nice orders recently and I remember just how much I like that part of the business. It gives me a chance to spend some time at the saw and do one of my favorite things - cutting. I also like the way that I seem to get to know my customers who place wood orders. I take a great deal of pride in making sure that the wood pieces they receive are quality and created with care. It makes me very happy that people want to create my designs and it is very rewarding to fill orders such as this. It's all good.
> 
> Besides the wood part of the business, I am doing some other things for the painting side as well. This week I began receiving some of the prints that I ordered from New York of the Snow Leopard Pair painting that I completed last month. After I finished painting it, I had some inquiries as to if I was planning on selling it. While I do like to do this type of "fine art" painting for myself, I really don't have the heart to sell the original paintings. Perhaps I feel that way because I tend to sell everything else I do or maybe it is because I truly put my heart and soul into these paintings. But whatever the case, most of my original painting still remain here with me. Not all of them are hung, but I still can't manage to part with them.
> 
> I did find a good answer though. I found a wonderful printer in New York that creates absolutely beautiful work from digital photos. Not only do they create posters and prints, but also books, cards and any other types of printing imaginable at reasonable prices. I had purchased prints of my other artwork previously, and I have been very pleased with the results. In the past however, they didn't ship to Canada, so I had to have my order shipped to someone in the United States and then have it forwarded to me. That was (as you could imagine) not a great arrangement, and very costly. It was impossible for me to actually sell anything for a reasonable price because of the multiple shipping charges. The prints would not only need to be double-shipped to me, but then shipped again to the customer, resulting in three shipping fees.
> 
> I did sell several prints at our local farm market several years ago when I used to sell my things there. People were very happy with them and they actually sold well. But as I said - life got in the way and there were other things that took priority and I don't use that venue to sell my work at all anymore.
> 
> But recently, I noticed that the printer has updated their policies and have included shipping all over the world, as well as drop shipping. This means that I can order prints and have them shipped to my customers directly from New York, which results in only one shipping cost. The thought of doing this is rather exciting to me and I am seriously considering putting some prints of my artwork up for sale at my Etsy store. I have had several inquiries as to if I were selling prints of my snow leopard painting and I think that is the first one I will try.
> 
> But in order to do so, I first wanted to order some prints myself and make sure that the color and quality would be correct. If an item were going out without my seeing it, I needed to be assured that everything was perfect.
> 
> I began last week by taking a high resolution photo of my painting. I needed to be sure that the photo was clear and the color was correct. Since all monitors are different, I felt the best bet was to order some prints in various sizes for myself first to see if we are all on the same page.
> 
> Here is a photo of the original painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure that it was as close as possible in color as the original painting. The original painting is 11" x 14", but I wanted to try some different sizes and media to see how it would look.
> 
> I ordered a 16" x 20 poster print as well as a 11" x 14" print. These are both done on Kodak Endura paper using archival ink. They are guaranteed to last - even in daylight and will not fade much over time. I also decided to try something new - a metal print - in which the image is bonded to metal. The metal is light, but it is extremely durable and resists scratching and fingerprints, is waterproof and you can even use glass cleaner on it. To me it seemed like an elegant way to display my painting.
> 
> On Monday, my 16" x 20" poster arrived. I was absolutely thrilled at how closely it matched the original. The color was slighly different - mostly on the rock that the leopards sit on, but the faces and overall tone of the picture was excellent. It excited me a great deal to see my work displayed in this way and I was thrilled with the outcome.
> 
> Yesterday, the 11" x 14" metal print arrived. Since I had never seen a metal print, I was also very excited about this. Since both the metal and the poster prints were done off of the same uploaded photo, I was sure that I would love it as well.
> 
> I must say though, that I was a bit disappointed when I opened the box and saw it. It appeared that the brightness was much more intense than the original or the previous print and the chest and knee, as well as the tail of the cub was somewhat 'blown out'. Overall too, the cats looked lighter. While the print looked good on its own, to me it didn't represent my own artwork accurately.
> 
> Here is a comparison of the three. The top picture is the 16" x 20" poster print, the lower left picture is the 11" x 14" metal print and the lower right picture is my original painting. You can see how the large poster is much closer to the original painting than the metal print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a comparison of just their heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I was a bit disappointed.
> 
> Now you all need to remember that this picture of the three isn't color corrected at all. I just wanted to show a side-by-side comparison so that they could see the differences between the three. Actually they are all a bit lighter than what the pictures here represent.
> 
> While the lighter leopards are pretty, I felt they lost a lot of the detail because they were a bit too bright and blown out. If no one had the original to compare it to, I think it would be a nice picture, but since I had the original in front of me and I want the prints to be as close as possible, I felt there was room for improvement.
> 
> I called the company and sent them the above photos and they agreed with me. As a result, they are reprinting the metal print and sending me a new one. I have hopes that they will be doing a better job with it and hopefully they will send something that I will feel good selling.
> 
> I know that I have a great deal of artists that read here as well as woodworkers. Even though these adjustments need to be made, as I said - this company has an excellent reputation for doing wonderful work and my dealings with them in the past can support that opinion. Even with this issue, they immediately offered to reprint for me. So we shall see . . .
> 
> Things just take time. I know I am picky, but that is why I feel good about the work that I do. I would rather put out less work and have it at a higher level than if I would crank out many projects that weren't up to par. To me it is about quality, not quantity.
> 
> I will certainly keep you all posted as to how this turns out. I feel confident that it will be better the next time and then I will be able to sell these with confidence that my customers are getting the best representation of my original work that they can. It may open some new doors for me on the painting side of my business, and that is very exciting.
> 
> As for today, I am finishing up writing a couple of pattern packets in getting ready for the site update tomorrow. Hopefully we will have everything ready by then.
> 
> In the meantime, I will enjoy the sun and warmer temperatures we are having here in Nova Scotia. It seems that spring has finally arrived. That makes everything better.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Sheila,

I do agree with you on quality vs. quantity. That's one reason why I enjoy this site because there are those like you who excel in their craft and it is so enjoyable for those of us who appreciate quality (but may not be able to afford it) to view it, if only via a computer monitor. So few people continue to strive to produce excellent results; the quest for excellence is getting lost. Kudos to you for not compromising!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up New Patterns*

I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately, as it just seems that there is always so much to do and the time just passes too quickly. Even though I get up early in the morning, I find that before I know it, it is mid-afternoon and then dinner time and then darkness. I always enjoy being busy, as it means that our little business is thriving. I never seem to run out of ideas and my 'to do' list keeps growing longer with each passing day. There are days when I feel on top of things, and there are some days when I do not. I haven't quite figured out how to keep things on an even keel. But somehow, I think that it doesn't even really matter. I need to let things 'be' and enjoy what is in front of me.

Today I will be finishing up creating the new pattern packets for my two new projects and writing and sending out the next newsletter announcing the site update. I finished the pattern for the Springtime Iris Banner (SLDP220) yesterday.










I am working on the Vintage Bunny Pull Toy pattern today and doing the final touches on it. These are the little pastel bunny toys:










It seemed like so long ago that I made them! 

Keith has some new plaques as well that are really nice.










His word art plaques are really great sellers and people keep asking for him to make more. We really like it when our patterns have such an overwhelming response.

So I will keep it at that today. Hopefully we will be able to get everything up on the site by this evening, as well as send out a newsletter. Then I need to move on to doing my Christmas projects for the holiday issue of the magazine. Even though it is just getting warm here, I need to start thinking of winter and snow again. But I am used to that.

It is cool and overcast here today. Yesterday was downright dreary. I am still waiting to be able to comfortably wear my summer clothes, and make a trip to the beach. I know I just need to be patient and it will come in good time. Until then, I certainly will keep busy,

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up New Patterns*
> 
> I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately, as it just seems that there is always so much to do and the time just passes too quickly. Even though I get up early in the morning, I find that before I know it, it is mid-afternoon and then dinner time and then darkness. I always enjoy being busy, as it means that our little business is thriving. I never seem to run out of ideas and my 'to do' list keeps growing longer with each passing day. There are days when I feel on top of things, and there are some days when I do not. I haven't quite figured out how to keep things on an even keel. But somehow, I think that it doesn't even really matter. I need to let things 'be' and enjoy what is in front of me.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up creating the new pattern packets for my two new projects and writing and sending out the next newsletter announcing the site update. I finished the pattern for the Springtime Iris Banner (SLDP220) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the Vintage Bunny Pull Toy pattern today and doing the final touches on it. These are the little pastel bunny toys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like so long ago that I made them!
> 
> Keith has some new plaques as well that are really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His word art plaques are really great sellers and people keep asking for him to make more. We really like it when our patterns have such an overwhelming response.
> 
> So I will keep it at that today. Hopefully we will be able to get everything up on the site by this evening, as well as send out a newsletter. Then I need to move on to doing my Christmas projects for the holiday issue of the magazine. Even though it is just getting warm here, I need to start thinking of winter and snow again. But I am used to that.
> 
> It is cool and overcast here today. Yesterday was downright dreary. I am still waiting to be able to comfortably wear my summer clothes, and make a trip to the beach. I know I just need to be patient and it will come in good time. Until then, I certainly will keep busy,
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Luv the plaques, and those bunnies look like their running their own Kentucky Derby.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up New Patterns*
> 
> I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately, as it just seems that there is always so much to do and the time just passes too quickly. Even though I get up early in the morning, I find that before I know it, it is mid-afternoon and then dinner time and then darkness. I always enjoy being busy, as it means that our little business is thriving. I never seem to run out of ideas and my 'to do' list keeps growing longer with each passing day. There are days when I feel on top of things, and there are some days when I do not. I haven't quite figured out how to keep things on an even keel. But somehow, I think that it doesn't even really matter. I need to let things 'be' and enjoy what is in front of me.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up creating the new pattern packets for my two new projects and writing and sending out the next newsletter announcing the site update. I finished the pattern for the Springtime Iris Banner (SLDP220) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the Vintage Bunny Pull Toy pattern today and doing the final touches on it. These are the little pastel bunny toys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like so long ago that I made them!
> 
> Keith has some new plaques as well that are really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His word art plaques are really great sellers and people keep asking for him to make more. We really like it when our patterns have such an overwhelming response.
> 
> So I will keep it at that today. Hopefully we will be able to get everything up on the site by this evening, as well as send out a newsletter. Then I need to move on to doing my Christmas projects for the holiday issue of the magazine. Even though it is just getting warm here, I need to start thinking of winter and snow again. But I am used to that.
> 
> It is cool and overcast here today. Yesterday was downright dreary. I am still waiting to be able to comfortably wear my summer clothes, and make a trip to the beach. I know I just need to be patient and it will come in good time. Until then, I certainly will keep busy,
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Thanks, Roger!

Yes! They do look like they are racing, don't they?? 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up New Patterns*
> 
> I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately, as it just seems that there is always so much to do and the time just passes too quickly. Even though I get up early in the morning, I find that before I know it, it is mid-afternoon and then dinner time and then darkness. I always enjoy being busy, as it means that our little business is thriving. I never seem to run out of ideas and my 'to do' list keeps growing longer with each passing day. There are days when I feel on top of things, and there are some days when I do not. I haven't quite figured out how to keep things on an even keel. But somehow, I think that it doesn't even really matter. I need to let things 'be' and enjoy what is in front of me.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up creating the new pattern packets for my two new projects and writing and sending out the next newsletter announcing the site update. I finished the pattern for the Springtime Iris Banner (SLDP220) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the Vintage Bunny Pull Toy pattern today and doing the final touches on it. These are the little pastel bunny toys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like so long ago that I made them!
> 
> Keith has some new plaques as well that are really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His word art plaques are really great sellers and people keep asking for him to make more. We really like it when our patterns have such an overwhelming response.
> 
> So I will keep it at that today. Hopefully we will be able to get everything up on the site by this evening, as well as send out a newsletter. Then I need to move on to doing my Christmas projects for the holiday issue of the magazine. Even though it is just getting warm here, I need to start thinking of winter and snow again. But I am used to that.
> 
> It is cool and overcast here today. Yesterday was downright dreary. I am still waiting to be able to comfortably wear my summer clothes, and make a trip to the beach. I know I just need to be patient and it will come in good time. Until then, I certainly will keep busy,
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


I really like the new patterns that you have highlighted in your newsletter. I really must do one of Keith plaques over the summer. I work with a foot pedal on my scroll saw and I sit at it so I'm not sure how cutting out such a long item would work. I guess I'll have to unplug the foot pedal and stand at the scroll saw.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up New Patterns*
> 
> I have been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately, as it just seems that there is always so much to do and the time just passes too quickly. Even though I get up early in the morning, I find that before I know it, it is mid-afternoon and then dinner time and then darkness. I always enjoy being busy, as it means that our little business is thriving. I never seem to run out of ideas and my 'to do' list keeps growing longer with each passing day. There are days when I feel on top of things, and there are some days when I do not. I haven't quite figured out how to keep things on an even keel. But somehow, I think that it doesn't even really matter. I need to let things 'be' and enjoy what is in front of me.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up creating the new pattern packets for my two new projects and writing and sending out the next newsletter announcing the site update. I finished the pattern for the Springtime Iris Banner (SLDP220) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the Vintage Bunny Pull Toy pattern today and doing the final touches on it. These are the little pastel bunny toys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like so long ago that I made them!
> 
> Keith has some new plaques as well that are really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His word art plaques are really great sellers and people keep asking for him to make more. We really like it when our patterns have such an overwhelming response.
> 
> So I will keep it at that today. Hopefully we will be able to get everything up on the site by this evening, as well as send out a newsletter. Then I need to move on to doing my Christmas projects for the holiday issue of the magazine. Even though it is just getting warm here, I need to start thinking of winter and snow again. But I am used to that.
> 
> It is cool and overcast here today. Yesterday was downright dreary. I am still waiting to be able to comfortably wear my summer clothes, and make a trip to the beach. I know I just need to be patient and it will come in good time. Until then, I certainly will keep busy,
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Morning, Anna:
I never got comfortable with a foot switch. I imagine it is much like my sewing machine though. But yesterday I was making some curtains for my bedroom and it was the first time I needed to use it since we got the taller table. It was weird and hard to get used to it being so 'far' down.

Yes - maybe you need to try it without. I am sure it is a matter of a small learning curve, but sometimes when doing a new type of work, it adds to the discomfort.

Thanks, always for your friendship and encouragement. I hope you have a wonderful weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Random Thoughts*

This week has been rather strange.

I can't quite put my finger on it, but it didn't have the usual 'flow'. It seems that I was fluttering from here to there and while I was accomplishing some things, I don't quite feel that I was as organized as I could be and therefore not as efficient.

My writings here have felt strange as well. I feel as if I have been all over the place work-wise, so reporting to you all each day only exemplifies that I am not in a place where I want to be work wise and makes me wonder what is up.

I don't think these things are bad, but they just aren't always comfortable. Growth and change usually isn't. (At least I HOPE I can attribute it to growth!)

I am sure that part of it is some of the things that are going on in my personal life. As I mentioned before, my dear friend since childhood lost her husband last week. My heart is so heavy for her and I can't get her out of my mind. She and I have been friends since the beginning of high school (that is a LONG time!) and like most people, our lives meander through phases of keeping in touch and not keeping in touch and then catching up again. She is one of those friends that I can not talk to for a year or more, and then when we do talk, it is as if we saw each other yesterday. She has been a part of my life for so long that I can't imagine it without her.

I like places like Facebook because it allows you to keep up with others even if all involved are busy. I love seeing the photos and posts of my friends - both old friends and new ones - and love reading about their busy lives. Especially with me being so far away from Chicago and my own children. It allows me to still be a part of their lives even though I live so far away and everyone is busy. I am very glad to live in a time when communication like that is possible.

But seeing those we love and care about hurting and being so far away still hurts. It is difficult to feel as if we are standing by and watching and not able to do anything but offer a kind word and a cyber-hug. ((((HUG)))) I don't know. As I said - I am all over the place lately.

On the good side, my friend Leldon and his wife welcomed their son into the world. Elijah Wyatt Maxcy was born on May 9th.










He is beautiful and I am so happy for them all. I know Leldon and Sheena will be wonderful parents. And I know Elijah will grow up to be a great woodworker as well! 

It is good to see life renewing itself. Seeing new life helps soften the pain of losing someone we care about. It reminds us that life continues on, and that we just don't know what tomorrow will bring our way.

I try to remember that. I really do.

I try to live each day as if it is my last and I also try to live with no regrets. For each day brings what it will and every decision we make and experience we have mold us into the people we are at this moment. I try to think carefully about my actions and live my life in a way that I can be proud of. It doesn't always turn out that way, but I do try. Like anyone, I make mistakes too.

(I told you I am all over the place!  )

Today I am somewhat 'caught up' on things for the moment. We updated the site last night and all the new things are there. While I have some deadlines that will be coming very quickly, I may take a day or two to just 'be'. Maybe I will organize some things here in the house. Maybe I will paint or embroider or do some wood cutting. I just don't know what direction I want to go yet.

This morning is the first day in many that the sun is shining brightly. It has been a week of mostly overcast and dreary weather. I would love to get out for a while, but I have to see if it is possible because with the warmth of spring comes the dreaded black flies that I am so allergic to. The other day I was bitten twice and have two large, itchy lumps on the top of my head where they bit me. I find it ironic that it is finally warm enough to enjoy the outside and I can't because of these tiny beasts. They usually come and go quickly though and hopefully their time will pass and they will be gone soon. Mother Nature can be a trickster.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. We have a long weekend here in Canada, celebrating "Victoria Day" on Monday. Perhaps between now and then I will make a trip to the beach. I think it would do me good.

Have a beautiful Friday.

The true harvest of my daily life is somewhat as intangible and indescribable as the tints of morning or evening. It is a little star dust caught, a segment of the rainbow which I have clutched. ~Henry David Thoreau, _Walden_


----------



## kyscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts*
> 
> This week has been rather strange.
> 
> I can't quite put my finger on it, but it didn't have the usual 'flow'. It seems that I was fluttering from here to there and while I was accomplishing some things, I don't quite feel that I was as organized as I could be and therefore not as efficient.
> 
> My writings here have felt strange as well. I feel as if I have been all over the place work-wise, so reporting to you all each day only exemplifies that I am not in a place where I want to be work wise and makes me wonder what is up.
> 
> I don't think these things are bad, but they just aren't always comfortable. Growth and change usually isn't. (At least I HOPE I can attribute it to growth!)
> 
> I am sure that part of it is some of the things that are going on in my personal life. As I mentioned before, my dear friend since childhood lost her husband last week. My heart is so heavy for her and I can't get her out of my mind. She and I have been friends since the beginning of high school (that is a LONG time!) and like most people, our lives meander through phases of keeping in touch and not keeping in touch and then catching up again. She is one of those friends that I can not talk to for a year or more, and then when we do talk, it is as if we saw each other yesterday. She has been a part of my life for so long that I can't imagine it without her.
> 
> I like places like Facebook because it allows you to keep up with others even if all involved are busy. I love seeing the photos and posts of my friends - both old friends and new ones - and love reading about their busy lives. Especially with me being so far away from Chicago and my own children. It allows me to still be a part of their lives even though I live so far away and everyone is busy. I am very glad to live in a time when communication like that is possible.
> 
> But seeing those we love and care about hurting and being so far away still hurts. It is difficult to feel as if we are standing by and watching and not able to do anything but offer a kind word and a cyber-hug. ((((HUG)))) I don't know. As I said - I am all over the place lately.
> 
> On the good side, my friend Leldon and his wife welcomed their son into the world. Elijah Wyatt Maxcy was born on May 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful and I am so happy for them all. I know Leldon and Sheena will be wonderful parents. And I know Elijah will grow up to be a great woodworker as well!
> 
> It is good to see life renewing itself. Seeing new life helps soften the pain of losing someone we care about. It reminds us that life continues on, and that we just don't know what tomorrow will bring our way.
> 
> I try to remember that. I really do.
> 
> I try to live each day as if it is my last and I also try to live with no regrets. For each day brings what it will and every decision we make and experience we have mold us into the people we are at this moment. I try to think carefully about my actions and live my life in a way that I can be proud of. It doesn't always turn out that way, but I do try. Like anyone, I make mistakes too.
> 
> (I told you I am all over the place!  )
> 
> Today I am somewhat 'caught up' on things for the moment. We updated the site last night and all the new things are there. While I have some deadlines that will be coming very quickly, I may take a day or two to just 'be'. Maybe I will organize some things here in the house. Maybe I will paint or embroider or do some wood cutting. I just don't know what direction I want to go yet.
> 
> This morning is the first day in many that the sun is shining brightly. It has been a week of mostly overcast and dreary weather. I would love to get out for a while, but I have to see if it is possible because with the warmth of spring comes the dreaded black flies that I am so allergic to. The other day I was bitten twice and have two large, itchy lumps on the top of my head where they bit me. I find it ironic that it is finally warm enough to enjoy the outside and I can't because of these tiny beasts. They usually come and go quickly though and hopefully their time will pass and they will be gone soon. Mother Nature can be a trickster.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. We have a long weekend here in Canada, celebrating "Victoria Day" on Monday. Perhaps between now and then I will make a trip to the beach. I think it would do me good.
> 
> Have a beautiful Friday.
> 
> The true harvest of my daily life is somewhat as intangible and indescribable as the tints of morning or evening. It is a little star dust caught, a segment of the rainbow which I have clutched. ~Henry David Thoreau, _Walden_


Shelia those are the days where I just set back, take a deep breath and enjoy life. Let tomorrow come and hit it head on with a smile and a fresh mind.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts*
> 
> This week has been rather strange.
> 
> I can't quite put my finger on it, but it didn't have the usual 'flow'. It seems that I was fluttering from here to there and while I was accomplishing some things, I don't quite feel that I was as organized as I could be and therefore not as efficient.
> 
> My writings here have felt strange as well. I feel as if I have been all over the place work-wise, so reporting to you all each day only exemplifies that I am not in a place where I want to be work wise and makes me wonder what is up.
> 
> I don't think these things are bad, but they just aren't always comfortable. Growth and change usually isn't. (At least I HOPE I can attribute it to growth!)
> 
> I am sure that part of it is some of the things that are going on in my personal life. As I mentioned before, my dear friend since childhood lost her husband last week. My heart is so heavy for her and I can't get her out of my mind. She and I have been friends since the beginning of high school (that is a LONG time!) and like most people, our lives meander through phases of keeping in touch and not keeping in touch and then catching up again. She is one of those friends that I can not talk to for a year or more, and then when we do talk, it is as if we saw each other yesterday. She has been a part of my life for so long that I can't imagine it without her.
> 
> I like places like Facebook because it allows you to keep up with others even if all involved are busy. I love seeing the photos and posts of my friends - both old friends and new ones - and love reading about their busy lives. Especially with me being so far away from Chicago and my own children. It allows me to still be a part of their lives even though I live so far away and everyone is busy. I am very glad to live in a time when communication like that is possible.
> 
> But seeing those we love and care about hurting and being so far away still hurts. It is difficult to feel as if we are standing by and watching and not able to do anything but offer a kind word and a cyber-hug. ((((HUG)))) I don't know. As I said - I am all over the place lately.
> 
> On the good side, my friend Leldon and his wife welcomed their son into the world. Elijah Wyatt Maxcy was born on May 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful and I am so happy for them all. I know Leldon and Sheena will be wonderful parents. And I know Elijah will grow up to be a great woodworker as well!
> 
> It is good to see life renewing itself. Seeing new life helps soften the pain of losing someone we care about. It reminds us that life continues on, and that we just don't know what tomorrow will bring our way.
> 
> I try to remember that. I really do.
> 
> I try to live each day as if it is my last and I also try to live with no regrets. For each day brings what it will and every decision we make and experience we have mold us into the people we are at this moment. I try to think carefully about my actions and live my life in a way that I can be proud of. It doesn't always turn out that way, but I do try. Like anyone, I make mistakes too.
> 
> (I told you I am all over the place!  )
> 
> Today I am somewhat 'caught up' on things for the moment. We updated the site last night and all the new things are there. While I have some deadlines that will be coming very quickly, I may take a day or two to just 'be'. Maybe I will organize some things here in the house. Maybe I will paint or embroider or do some wood cutting. I just don't know what direction I want to go yet.
> 
> This morning is the first day in many that the sun is shining brightly. It has been a week of mostly overcast and dreary weather. I would love to get out for a while, but I have to see if it is possible because with the warmth of spring comes the dreaded black flies that I am so allergic to. The other day I was bitten twice and have two large, itchy lumps on the top of my head where they bit me. I find it ironic that it is finally warm enough to enjoy the outside and I can't because of these tiny beasts. They usually come and go quickly though and hopefully their time will pass and they will be gone soon. Mother Nature can be a trickster.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. We have a long weekend here in Canada, celebrating "Victoria Day" on Monday. Perhaps between now and then I will make a trip to the beach. I think it would do me good.
> 
> Have a beautiful Friday.
> 
> The true harvest of my daily life is somewhat as intangible and indescribable as the tints of morning or evening. It is a little star dust caught, a segment of the rainbow which I have clutched. ~Henry David Thoreau, _Walden_


Good morning Sheila. Have a wonderful Victoria Day weekend! Hope you get to the beach - minus the black flies!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts*
> 
> This week has been rather strange.
> 
> I can't quite put my finger on it, but it didn't have the usual 'flow'. It seems that I was fluttering from here to there and while I was accomplishing some things, I don't quite feel that I was as organized as I could be and therefore not as efficient.
> 
> My writings here have felt strange as well. I feel as if I have been all over the place work-wise, so reporting to you all each day only exemplifies that I am not in a place where I want to be work wise and makes me wonder what is up.
> 
> I don't think these things are bad, but they just aren't always comfortable. Growth and change usually isn't. (At least I HOPE I can attribute it to growth!)
> 
> I am sure that part of it is some of the things that are going on in my personal life. As I mentioned before, my dear friend since childhood lost her husband last week. My heart is so heavy for her and I can't get her out of my mind. She and I have been friends since the beginning of high school (that is a LONG time!) and like most people, our lives meander through phases of keeping in touch and not keeping in touch and then catching up again. She is one of those friends that I can not talk to for a year or more, and then when we do talk, it is as if we saw each other yesterday. She has been a part of my life for so long that I can't imagine it without her.
> 
> I like places like Facebook because it allows you to keep up with others even if all involved are busy. I love seeing the photos and posts of my friends - both old friends and new ones - and love reading about their busy lives. Especially with me being so far away from Chicago and my own children. It allows me to still be a part of their lives even though I live so far away and everyone is busy. I am very glad to live in a time when communication like that is possible.
> 
> But seeing those we love and care about hurting and being so far away still hurts. It is difficult to feel as if we are standing by and watching and not able to do anything but offer a kind word and a cyber-hug. ((((HUG)))) I don't know. As I said - I am all over the place lately.
> 
> On the good side, my friend Leldon and his wife welcomed their son into the world. Elijah Wyatt Maxcy was born on May 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful and I am so happy for them all. I know Leldon and Sheena will be wonderful parents. And I know Elijah will grow up to be a great woodworker as well!
> 
> It is good to see life renewing itself. Seeing new life helps soften the pain of losing someone we care about. It reminds us that life continues on, and that we just don't know what tomorrow will bring our way.
> 
> I try to remember that. I really do.
> 
> I try to live each day as if it is my last and I also try to live with no regrets. For each day brings what it will and every decision we make and experience we have mold us into the people we are at this moment. I try to think carefully about my actions and live my life in a way that I can be proud of. It doesn't always turn out that way, but I do try. Like anyone, I make mistakes too.
> 
> (I told you I am all over the place!  )
> 
> Today I am somewhat 'caught up' on things for the moment. We updated the site last night and all the new things are there. While I have some deadlines that will be coming very quickly, I may take a day or two to just 'be'. Maybe I will organize some things here in the house. Maybe I will paint or embroider or do some wood cutting. I just don't know what direction I want to go yet.
> 
> This morning is the first day in many that the sun is shining brightly. It has been a week of mostly overcast and dreary weather. I would love to get out for a while, but I have to see if it is possible because with the warmth of spring comes the dreaded black flies that I am so allergic to. The other day I was bitten twice and have two large, itchy lumps on the top of my head where they bit me. I find it ironic that it is finally warm enough to enjoy the outside and I can't because of these tiny beasts. They usually come and go quickly though and hopefully their time will pass and they will be gone soon. Mother Nature can be a trickster.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. We have a long weekend here in Canada, celebrating "Victoria Day" on Monday. Perhaps between now and then I will make a trip to the beach. I think it would do me good.
> 
> Have a beautiful Friday.
> 
> The true harvest of my daily life is somewhat as intangible and indescribable as the tints of morning or evening. It is a little star dust caught, a segment of the rainbow which I have clutched. ~Henry David Thoreau, _Walden_


Thank you both. Yes - I believe I needed a short break. I should be back by Monday or Tuesday though. We have a 'long weekend' here (Victoria Day on Monday) so I will see what the weekend brings. Have a great one yourself! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Thoughts*
> 
> This week has been rather strange.
> 
> I can't quite put my finger on it, but it didn't have the usual 'flow'. It seems that I was fluttering from here to there and while I was accomplishing some things, I don't quite feel that I was as organized as I could be and therefore not as efficient.
> 
> My writings here have felt strange as well. I feel as if I have been all over the place work-wise, so reporting to you all each day only exemplifies that I am not in a place where I want to be work wise and makes me wonder what is up.
> 
> I don't think these things are bad, but they just aren't always comfortable. Growth and change usually isn't. (At least I HOPE I can attribute it to growth!)
> 
> I am sure that part of it is some of the things that are going on in my personal life. As I mentioned before, my dear friend since childhood lost her husband last week. My heart is so heavy for her and I can't get her out of my mind. She and I have been friends since the beginning of high school (that is a LONG time!) and like most people, our lives meander through phases of keeping in touch and not keeping in touch and then catching up again. She is one of those friends that I can not talk to for a year or more, and then when we do talk, it is as if we saw each other yesterday. She has been a part of my life for so long that I can't imagine it without her.
> 
> I like places like Facebook because it allows you to keep up with others even if all involved are busy. I love seeing the photos and posts of my friends - both old friends and new ones - and love reading about their busy lives. Especially with me being so far away from Chicago and my own children. It allows me to still be a part of their lives even though I live so far away and everyone is busy. I am very glad to live in a time when communication like that is possible.
> 
> But seeing those we love and care about hurting and being so far away still hurts. It is difficult to feel as if we are standing by and watching and not able to do anything but offer a kind word and a cyber-hug. ((((HUG)))) I don't know. As I said - I am all over the place lately.
> 
> On the good side, my friend Leldon and his wife welcomed their son into the world. Elijah Wyatt Maxcy was born on May 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful and I am so happy for them all. I know Leldon and Sheena will be wonderful parents. And I know Elijah will grow up to be a great woodworker as well!
> 
> It is good to see life renewing itself. Seeing new life helps soften the pain of losing someone we care about. It reminds us that life continues on, and that we just don't know what tomorrow will bring our way.
> 
> I try to remember that. I really do.
> 
> I try to live each day as if it is my last and I also try to live with no regrets. For each day brings what it will and every decision we make and experience we have mold us into the people we are at this moment. I try to think carefully about my actions and live my life in a way that I can be proud of. It doesn't always turn out that way, but I do try. Like anyone, I make mistakes too.
> 
> (I told you I am all over the place!  )
> 
> Today I am somewhat 'caught up' on things for the moment. We updated the site last night and all the new things are there. While I have some deadlines that will be coming very quickly, I may take a day or two to just 'be'. Maybe I will organize some things here in the house. Maybe I will paint or embroider or do some wood cutting. I just don't know what direction I want to go yet.
> 
> This morning is the first day in many that the sun is shining brightly. It has been a week of mostly overcast and dreary weather. I would love to get out for a while, but I have to see if it is possible because with the warmth of spring comes the dreaded black flies that I am so allergic to. The other day I was bitten twice and have two large, itchy lumps on the top of my head where they bit me. I find it ironic that it is finally warm enough to enjoy the outside and I can't because of these tiny beasts. They usually come and go quickly though and hopefully their time will pass and they will be gone soon. Mother Nature can be a trickster.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. We have a long weekend here in Canada, celebrating "Victoria Day" on Monday. Perhaps between now and then I will make a trip to the beach. I think it would do me good.
> 
> Have a beautiful Friday.
> 
> The true harvest of my daily life is somewhat as intangible and indescribable as the tints of morning or evening. It is a little star dust caught, a segment of the rainbow which I have clutched. ~Henry David Thoreau, _Walden_


A cute lil future lumberjock possibly.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some "Me" Time*

It seems kind of ironic that while taking some time "off" I accomplished more than I have in a long time. Funny how it sometimes works out that way.

Last week I was feeling rather "blah" about things. I didn't think that it was anything serious, as I know we all get that way sometimes, but I didn't like it at all. It wasn't that I had run out of ideas - in fact I think I have more ideas than ever - but I was really having trouble focusing on one thing at a time and it was hard to make some real progress doing anything.

I thought about it a while, and I realized that it had been quite a long time since I had taken some time for "me". Even though Keith and I made our escape to the city the week before, it seemed to me that most of our times away were nice, but I always had to come back and 'catch up' from getting away. The emails would be piled up. The house would need attending (those little demons that come to mess it up when we go away never failed to show up!) and I would be 'behind' in deadlines and projects - if not in reality, in my own mind. Whatever the case, I would come back and feel more anxious than ever.

Even though I love what I do every day, there comes a time when I need to take time for myself. Keith and I always have little home improvement projects and we are always looking for ways to use our small space more efficiently. I think I mentioned last week that we are going to be working on doing some closet and storage makeovers. We are fortunate to have three deep closets along our hallway and we want to use the space as efficiently as possible. I do admit that this is more Keith's project than mine. He tends to be the 'planner' of these types of projects and I am more than happy to cheer him on from the sidelines. While he does the big stuff, I appoint myself 'detail manager' and do much of the cosmetic things such as decorating (which we try to keep minimal, but attractive) and I am in charge of organizing my own things such as the many lines of paint we have here and my own embroidery, sewing and embellishing supplies. While this may sound like an easy task, anyone who has a hobby like this (let alone a business) knows how difficult it can be to keep the daily supplies organized. Most people are amazed at the vast variety of work we get done and tools and supplies we keep in our small, one bedroom place. Believe it or not - there is still some shelf space here and while we do have some things in storage at Keith's moms', most of our things that we use daily are kept right at our fingertips.

I try to keep things as neat as possible because Keith sometimes expresses the desire to move to a bigger place. I love it here though and don't even want to think of moving, as to me a larger place just means more to clean and keep organized and I don't want anything more in my life that will take me away from my designing than absolutely necessary. Besides - I am from the school of thought that the bigger place you have, the more stuff you accumulate. I can attest to this theory first hand regarding my purse. If I have a smaller purse, I get alone fine with less stuff. The bigger the purse I have, the more stuff I seem to 'need' to lug around with me. So I am very motivated about keeping things neat and in order and to a minimum.

I also don't buy into the theory that "a clean shop/studio is an unproductive shop/studio." I never did and never will. I find that I am unable to function in clutter and mess and while things do get mussed up a bit while in the middle of a project, I feel that everything should have a place and should be put back neatly and things kept clean. I love working in a clean environment, as it is not only safer when working with my power tools, but it allows me to concentrate on the task at hand instead of tripping over things or searching for things that I need. By taking a few extra seconds and returning everything to their place, or cleaning things when I am done using them, I find much more pleasure in creating and I also find that I enjoy the process so much more. I wouldn't have it under way.

So (back to my original thoughts) on Friday I decided that I was going to take the entire weekend 'off' and just do things that I wanted to do around here - without guilt or regret. I invited Keith to do the same. After all - we were for the moment caught up on all of our deadlines. It was a good time to do some things for ourselves.

Keith decided to work on the shelves for the first of the three closets. Ultimately, we are going to get a large, rolling tool box for the third closet, but first that meant using the space in the first closet more efficiently. Keith is planning to build new speakers for our TV/computer system and in the process we are going to remove the very large cabinet from our living room. That will mean that we will lose a good deal of our 'office space' as we keep things like paper and our printer and scanner in it. We may replace it with a smaller cabinet, but we need to relocate many of the things in it.

Here is a picture of what I will call "closet 1":










We keep our extra wood in there (smaller pieces) as well as the shop vac. Keith made the small shelves in the back to hold his pen blanks when he was turning, and we used to keep his lathe on the stand that is pulled out (you can see just the end of it) but since he doesn't turn much anymore, the lathe is at his mom's house and we want to utilize the space much better. He is beginning by building new shelves that will use the full space. He worked on that for most of the weekend, and I will show you progress pictures as we advance.

As for me - I cooked and did some wonderful domestic things this weekend.

We started out on Friday with a yummy lobster dinner with mom:










I organized all of my embroidery supplies and did general cleaning on Saturday. Keith and I also were able to take a ride in his Miata to get ice cream and spend a little time at the BEACH! I even had some time to embroider on my "A Perfect World" project. I will share pictures later this week when I finish up Panel 8.

Yesterday I cooked and sewed. I used the left over lobster to make a wonderful lobster bisque:










Keith doesn't like lobster, so I shared it with my neighbor, Lee.

I also made some yummy Kolocky cookies that my gram used to make:










And in between that, my "helper" Pancakes and I did some sewing:










and we made some curtains for my bedroom to go with the new bedding we got last week on our trip to Halifax.










All in all - it was a great weekend. I think I accomplished more than when I was "working"!

The nicest part of all is that all the while I was doing these things, I was planning my next projects. I sorted and organized my thoughts, and I am pretty much ready to move forward with things. This week I will be working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I pretty much know what I want to do. It will be a fun week and I am excited about the projects and can't wait to see them come out. You will have to stay tuned to see what I am thinking . . .

I am thinking that I need to take at least one day a week to do these kinds of things. As I said, I love my job and I am fortunate to be able to do what I do, but sometimes I just need time for "me". Especially with the weather turning nice out. I want to be able to live my life in a way where each and every day brings me happiness. Life is too short to be too busy to LIVE!

Today is Victoria Day here in Canada and many of the places like the post office are closed. I was going to take one more day to myself, but I am eager to get started on my new projects and I think that I will start working on them. For now, I feel satisfied that I accomplished a great deal here in my home and I know that by the time the weekend is here, I will be ready to take another day to do some more. Until then, I will be happy creating.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some "Me" Time*
> 
> It seems kind of ironic that while taking some time "off" I accomplished more than I have in a long time. Funny how it sometimes works out that way.
> 
> Last week I was feeling rather "blah" about things. I didn't think that it was anything serious, as I know we all get that way sometimes, but I didn't like it at all. It wasn't that I had run out of ideas - in fact I think I have more ideas than ever - but I was really having trouble focusing on one thing at a time and it was hard to make some real progress doing anything.
> 
> I thought about it a while, and I realized that it had been quite a long time since I had taken some time for "me". Even though Keith and I made our escape to the city the week before, it seemed to me that most of our times away were nice, but I always had to come back and 'catch up' from getting away. The emails would be piled up. The house would need attending (those little demons that come to mess it up when we go away never failed to show up!) and I would be 'behind' in deadlines and projects - if not in reality, in my own mind. Whatever the case, I would come back and feel more anxious than ever.
> 
> Even though I love what I do every day, there comes a time when I need to take time for myself. Keith and I always have little home improvement projects and we are always looking for ways to use our small space more efficiently. I think I mentioned last week that we are going to be working on doing some closet and storage makeovers. We are fortunate to have three deep closets along our hallway and we want to use the space as efficiently as possible. I do admit that this is more Keith's project than mine. He tends to be the 'planner' of these types of projects and I am more than happy to cheer him on from the sidelines. While he does the big stuff, I appoint myself 'detail manager' and do much of the cosmetic things such as decorating (which we try to keep minimal, but attractive) and I am in charge of organizing my own things such as the many lines of paint we have here and my own embroidery, sewing and embellishing supplies. While this may sound like an easy task, anyone who has a hobby like this (let alone a business) knows how difficult it can be to keep the daily supplies organized. Most people are amazed at the vast variety of work we get done and tools and supplies we keep in our small, one bedroom place. Believe it or not - there is still some shelf space here and while we do have some things in storage at Keith's moms', most of our things that we use daily are kept right at our fingertips.
> 
> I try to keep things as neat as possible because Keith sometimes expresses the desire to move to a bigger place. I love it here though and don't even want to think of moving, as to me a larger place just means more to clean and keep organized and I don't want anything more in my life that will take me away from my designing than absolutely necessary. Besides - I am from the school of thought that the bigger place you have, the more stuff you accumulate. I can attest to this theory first hand regarding my purse. If I have a smaller purse, I get alone fine with less stuff. The bigger the purse I have, the more stuff I seem to 'need' to lug around with me. So I am very motivated about keeping things neat and in order and to a minimum.
> 
> I also don't buy into the theory that "a clean shop/studio is an unproductive shop/studio." I never did and never will. I find that I am unable to function in clutter and mess and while things do get mussed up a bit while in the middle of a project, I feel that everything should have a place and should be put back neatly and things kept clean. I love working in a clean environment, as it is not only safer when working with my power tools, but it allows me to concentrate on the task at hand instead of tripping over things or searching for things that I need. By taking a few extra seconds and returning everything to their place, or cleaning things when I am done using them, I find much more pleasure in creating and I also find that I enjoy the process so much more. I wouldn't have it under way.
> 
> So (back to my original thoughts) on Friday I decided that I was going to take the entire weekend 'off' and just do things that I wanted to do around here - without guilt or regret. I invited Keith to do the same. After all - we were for the moment caught up on all of our deadlines. It was a good time to do some things for ourselves.
> 
> Keith decided to work on the shelves for the first of the three closets. Ultimately, we are going to get a large, rolling tool box for the third closet, but first that meant using the space in the first closet more efficiently. Keith is planning to build new speakers for our TV/computer system and in the process we are going to remove the very large cabinet from our living room. That will mean that we will lose a good deal of our 'office space' as we keep things like paper and our printer and scanner in it. We may replace it with a smaller cabinet, but we need to relocate many of the things in it.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I will call "closet 1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We keep our extra wood in there (smaller pieces) as well as the shop vac. Keith made the small shelves in the back to hold his pen blanks when he was turning, and we used to keep his lathe on the stand that is pulled out (you can see just the end of it) but since he doesn't turn much anymore, the lathe is at his mom's house and we want to utilize the space much better. He is beginning by building new shelves that will use the full space. He worked on that for most of the weekend, and I will show you progress pictures as we advance.
> 
> As for me - I cooked and did some wonderful domestic things this weekend.
> 
> We started out on Friday with a yummy lobster dinner with mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I organized all of my embroidery supplies and did general cleaning on Saturday. Keith and I also were able to take a ride in his Miata to get ice cream and spend a little time at the BEACH! I even had some time to embroider on my "A Perfect World" project. I will share pictures later this week when I finish up Panel 8.
> 
> Yesterday I cooked and sewed. I used the left over lobster to make a wonderful lobster bisque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't like lobster, so I shared it with my neighbor, Lee.
> 
> I also made some yummy Kolocky cookies that my gram used to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in between that, my "helper" Pancakes and I did some sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we made some curtains for my bedroom to go with the new bedding we got last week on our trip to Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - it was a great weekend. I think I accomplished more than when I was "working"!
> 
> The nicest part of all is that all the while I was doing these things, I was planning my next projects. I sorted and organized my thoughts, and I am pretty much ready to move forward with things. This week I will be working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I pretty much know what I want to do. It will be a fun week and I am excited about the projects and can't wait to see them come out. You will have to stay tuned to see what I am thinking . . .
> 
> I am thinking that I need to take at least one day a week to do these kinds of things. As I said, I love my job and I am fortunate to be able to do what I do, but sometimes I just need time for "me". Especially with the weather turning nice out. I want to be able to live my life in a way where each and every day brings me happiness. Life is too short to be too busy to LIVE!
> 
> Today is Victoria Day here in Canada and many of the places like the post office are closed. I was going to take one more day to myself, but I am eager to get started on my new projects and I think that I will start working on them. For now, I feel satisfied that I accomplished a great deal here in my home and I know that by the time the weekend is here, I will be ready to take another day to do some more. Until then, I will be happy creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Monday!


Happy Victoria Day Sheila! It looks like you had a fun and very productive weekend. Having visited your place it amazed me how efficient your storage already is so I'm very interested to see how you are going to make the closet even more efficient. Storage is always an issue in a small place - as I know from experience!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some "Me" Time*
> 
> It seems kind of ironic that while taking some time "off" I accomplished more than I have in a long time. Funny how it sometimes works out that way.
> 
> Last week I was feeling rather "blah" about things. I didn't think that it was anything serious, as I know we all get that way sometimes, but I didn't like it at all. It wasn't that I had run out of ideas - in fact I think I have more ideas than ever - but I was really having trouble focusing on one thing at a time and it was hard to make some real progress doing anything.
> 
> I thought about it a while, and I realized that it had been quite a long time since I had taken some time for "me". Even though Keith and I made our escape to the city the week before, it seemed to me that most of our times away were nice, but I always had to come back and 'catch up' from getting away. The emails would be piled up. The house would need attending (those little demons that come to mess it up when we go away never failed to show up!) and I would be 'behind' in deadlines and projects - if not in reality, in my own mind. Whatever the case, I would come back and feel more anxious than ever.
> 
> Even though I love what I do every day, there comes a time when I need to take time for myself. Keith and I always have little home improvement projects and we are always looking for ways to use our small space more efficiently. I think I mentioned last week that we are going to be working on doing some closet and storage makeovers. We are fortunate to have three deep closets along our hallway and we want to use the space as efficiently as possible. I do admit that this is more Keith's project than mine. He tends to be the 'planner' of these types of projects and I am more than happy to cheer him on from the sidelines. While he does the big stuff, I appoint myself 'detail manager' and do much of the cosmetic things such as decorating (which we try to keep minimal, but attractive) and I am in charge of organizing my own things such as the many lines of paint we have here and my own embroidery, sewing and embellishing supplies. While this may sound like an easy task, anyone who has a hobby like this (let alone a business) knows how difficult it can be to keep the daily supplies organized. Most people are amazed at the vast variety of work we get done and tools and supplies we keep in our small, one bedroom place. Believe it or not - there is still some shelf space here and while we do have some things in storage at Keith's moms', most of our things that we use daily are kept right at our fingertips.
> 
> I try to keep things as neat as possible because Keith sometimes expresses the desire to move to a bigger place. I love it here though and don't even want to think of moving, as to me a larger place just means more to clean and keep organized and I don't want anything more in my life that will take me away from my designing than absolutely necessary. Besides - I am from the school of thought that the bigger place you have, the more stuff you accumulate. I can attest to this theory first hand regarding my purse. If I have a smaller purse, I get alone fine with less stuff. The bigger the purse I have, the more stuff I seem to 'need' to lug around with me. So I am very motivated about keeping things neat and in order and to a minimum.
> 
> I also don't buy into the theory that "a clean shop/studio is an unproductive shop/studio." I never did and never will. I find that I am unable to function in clutter and mess and while things do get mussed up a bit while in the middle of a project, I feel that everything should have a place and should be put back neatly and things kept clean. I love working in a clean environment, as it is not only safer when working with my power tools, but it allows me to concentrate on the task at hand instead of tripping over things or searching for things that I need. By taking a few extra seconds and returning everything to their place, or cleaning things when I am done using them, I find much more pleasure in creating and I also find that I enjoy the process so much more. I wouldn't have it under way.
> 
> So (back to my original thoughts) on Friday I decided that I was going to take the entire weekend 'off' and just do things that I wanted to do around here - without guilt or regret. I invited Keith to do the same. After all - we were for the moment caught up on all of our deadlines. It was a good time to do some things for ourselves.
> 
> Keith decided to work on the shelves for the first of the three closets. Ultimately, we are going to get a large, rolling tool box for the third closet, but first that meant using the space in the first closet more efficiently. Keith is planning to build new speakers for our TV/computer system and in the process we are going to remove the very large cabinet from our living room. That will mean that we will lose a good deal of our 'office space' as we keep things like paper and our printer and scanner in it. We may replace it with a smaller cabinet, but we need to relocate many of the things in it.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I will call "closet 1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We keep our extra wood in there (smaller pieces) as well as the shop vac. Keith made the small shelves in the back to hold his pen blanks when he was turning, and we used to keep his lathe on the stand that is pulled out (you can see just the end of it) but since he doesn't turn much anymore, the lathe is at his mom's house and we want to utilize the space much better. He is beginning by building new shelves that will use the full space. He worked on that for most of the weekend, and I will show you progress pictures as we advance.
> 
> As for me - I cooked and did some wonderful domestic things this weekend.
> 
> We started out on Friday with a yummy lobster dinner with mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I organized all of my embroidery supplies and did general cleaning on Saturday. Keith and I also were able to take a ride in his Miata to get ice cream and spend a little time at the BEACH! I even had some time to embroider on my "A Perfect World" project. I will share pictures later this week when I finish up Panel 8.
> 
> Yesterday I cooked and sewed. I used the left over lobster to make a wonderful lobster bisque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't like lobster, so I shared it with my neighbor, Lee.
> 
> I also made some yummy Kolocky cookies that my gram used to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in between that, my "helper" Pancakes and I did some sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we made some curtains for my bedroom to go with the new bedding we got last week on our trip to Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - it was a great weekend. I think I accomplished more than when I was "working"!
> 
> The nicest part of all is that all the while I was doing these things, I was planning my next projects. I sorted and organized my thoughts, and I am pretty much ready to move forward with things. This week I will be working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I pretty much know what I want to do. It will be a fun week and I am excited about the projects and can't wait to see them come out. You will have to stay tuned to see what I am thinking . . .
> 
> I am thinking that I need to take at least one day a week to do these kinds of things. As I said, I love my job and I am fortunate to be able to do what I do, but sometimes I just need time for "me". Especially with the weather turning nice out. I want to be able to live my life in a way where each and every day brings me happiness. Life is too short to be too busy to LIVE!
> 
> Today is Victoria Day here in Canada and many of the places like the post office are closed. I was going to take one more day to myself, but I am eager to get started on my new projects and I think that I will start working on them. For now, I feel satisfied that I accomplished a great deal here in my home and I know that by the time the weekend is here, I will be ready to take another day to do some more. Until then, I will be happy creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Monday!


Oh - I had FUN this weekend! Now I am full of ideas that I am working on. Keith is working to make the closets much more suitable for our needs. It is raining so the painting of the shelves is delayed, but I promise to keep up with new updates. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some "Me" Time*
> 
> It seems kind of ironic that while taking some time "off" I accomplished more than I have in a long time. Funny how it sometimes works out that way.
> 
> Last week I was feeling rather "blah" about things. I didn't think that it was anything serious, as I know we all get that way sometimes, but I didn't like it at all. It wasn't that I had run out of ideas - in fact I think I have more ideas than ever - but I was really having trouble focusing on one thing at a time and it was hard to make some real progress doing anything.
> 
> I thought about it a while, and I realized that it had been quite a long time since I had taken some time for "me". Even though Keith and I made our escape to the city the week before, it seemed to me that most of our times away were nice, but I always had to come back and 'catch up' from getting away. The emails would be piled up. The house would need attending (those little demons that come to mess it up when we go away never failed to show up!) and I would be 'behind' in deadlines and projects - if not in reality, in my own mind. Whatever the case, I would come back and feel more anxious than ever.
> 
> Even though I love what I do every day, there comes a time when I need to take time for myself. Keith and I always have little home improvement projects and we are always looking for ways to use our small space more efficiently. I think I mentioned last week that we are going to be working on doing some closet and storage makeovers. We are fortunate to have three deep closets along our hallway and we want to use the space as efficiently as possible. I do admit that this is more Keith's project than mine. He tends to be the 'planner' of these types of projects and I am more than happy to cheer him on from the sidelines. While he does the big stuff, I appoint myself 'detail manager' and do much of the cosmetic things such as decorating (which we try to keep minimal, but attractive) and I am in charge of organizing my own things such as the many lines of paint we have here and my own embroidery, sewing and embellishing supplies. While this may sound like an easy task, anyone who has a hobby like this (let alone a business) knows how difficult it can be to keep the daily supplies organized. Most people are amazed at the vast variety of work we get done and tools and supplies we keep in our small, one bedroom place. Believe it or not - there is still some shelf space here and while we do have some things in storage at Keith's moms', most of our things that we use daily are kept right at our fingertips.
> 
> I try to keep things as neat as possible because Keith sometimes expresses the desire to move to a bigger place. I love it here though and don't even want to think of moving, as to me a larger place just means more to clean and keep organized and I don't want anything more in my life that will take me away from my designing than absolutely necessary. Besides - I am from the school of thought that the bigger place you have, the more stuff you accumulate. I can attest to this theory first hand regarding my purse. If I have a smaller purse, I get alone fine with less stuff. The bigger the purse I have, the more stuff I seem to 'need' to lug around with me. So I am very motivated about keeping things neat and in order and to a minimum.
> 
> I also don't buy into the theory that "a clean shop/studio is an unproductive shop/studio." I never did and never will. I find that I am unable to function in clutter and mess and while things do get mussed up a bit while in the middle of a project, I feel that everything should have a place and should be put back neatly and things kept clean. I love working in a clean environment, as it is not only safer when working with my power tools, but it allows me to concentrate on the task at hand instead of tripping over things or searching for things that I need. By taking a few extra seconds and returning everything to their place, or cleaning things when I am done using them, I find much more pleasure in creating and I also find that I enjoy the process so much more. I wouldn't have it under way.
> 
> So (back to my original thoughts) on Friday I decided that I was going to take the entire weekend 'off' and just do things that I wanted to do around here - without guilt or regret. I invited Keith to do the same. After all - we were for the moment caught up on all of our deadlines. It was a good time to do some things for ourselves.
> 
> Keith decided to work on the shelves for the first of the three closets. Ultimately, we are going to get a large, rolling tool box for the third closet, but first that meant using the space in the first closet more efficiently. Keith is planning to build new speakers for our TV/computer system and in the process we are going to remove the very large cabinet from our living room. That will mean that we will lose a good deal of our 'office space' as we keep things like paper and our printer and scanner in it. We may replace it with a smaller cabinet, but we need to relocate many of the things in it.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I will call "closet 1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We keep our extra wood in there (smaller pieces) as well as the shop vac. Keith made the small shelves in the back to hold his pen blanks when he was turning, and we used to keep his lathe on the stand that is pulled out (you can see just the end of it) but since he doesn't turn much anymore, the lathe is at his mom's house and we want to utilize the space much better. He is beginning by building new shelves that will use the full space. He worked on that for most of the weekend, and I will show you progress pictures as we advance.
> 
> As for me - I cooked and did some wonderful domestic things this weekend.
> 
> We started out on Friday with a yummy lobster dinner with mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I organized all of my embroidery supplies and did general cleaning on Saturday. Keith and I also were able to take a ride in his Miata to get ice cream and spend a little time at the BEACH! I even had some time to embroider on my "A Perfect World" project. I will share pictures later this week when I finish up Panel 8.
> 
> Yesterday I cooked and sewed. I used the left over lobster to make a wonderful lobster bisque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't like lobster, so I shared it with my neighbor, Lee.
> 
> I also made some yummy Kolocky cookies that my gram used to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in between that, my "helper" Pancakes and I did some sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we made some curtains for my bedroom to go with the new bedding we got last week on our trip to Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - it was a great weekend. I think I accomplished more than when I was "working"!
> 
> The nicest part of all is that all the while I was doing these things, I was planning my next projects. I sorted and organized my thoughts, and I am pretty much ready to move forward with things. This week I will be working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I pretty much know what I want to do. It will be a fun week and I am excited about the projects and can't wait to see them come out. You will have to stay tuned to see what I am thinking . . .
> 
> I am thinking that I need to take at least one day a week to do these kinds of things. As I said, I love my job and I am fortunate to be able to do what I do, but sometimes I just need time for "me". Especially with the weather turning nice out. I want to be able to live my life in a way where each and every day brings me happiness. Life is too short to be too busy to LIVE!
> 
> Today is Victoria Day here in Canada and many of the places like the post office are closed. I was going to take one more day to myself, but I am eager to get started on my new projects and I think that I will start working on them. For now, I feel satisfied that I accomplished a great deal here in my home and I know that by the time the weekend is here, I will be ready to take another day to do some more. Until then, I will be happy creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Monday!


I'm so hungry rite now… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some "Me" Time*
> 
> It seems kind of ironic that while taking some time "off" I accomplished more than I have in a long time. Funny how it sometimes works out that way.
> 
> Last week I was feeling rather "blah" about things. I didn't think that it was anything serious, as I know we all get that way sometimes, but I didn't like it at all. It wasn't that I had run out of ideas - in fact I think I have more ideas than ever - but I was really having trouble focusing on one thing at a time and it was hard to make some real progress doing anything.
> 
> I thought about it a while, and I realized that it had been quite a long time since I had taken some time for "me". Even though Keith and I made our escape to the city the week before, it seemed to me that most of our times away were nice, but I always had to come back and 'catch up' from getting away. The emails would be piled up. The house would need attending (those little demons that come to mess it up when we go away never failed to show up!) and I would be 'behind' in deadlines and projects - if not in reality, in my own mind. Whatever the case, I would come back and feel more anxious than ever.
> 
> Even though I love what I do every day, there comes a time when I need to take time for myself. Keith and I always have little home improvement projects and we are always looking for ways to use our small space more efficiently. I think I mentioned last week that we are going to be working on doing some closet and storage makeovers. We are fortunate to have three deep closets along our hallway and we want to use the space as efficiently as possible. I do admit that this is more Keith's project than mine. He tends to be the 'planner' of these types of projects and I am more than happy to cheer him on from the sidelines. While he does the big stuff, I appoint myself 'detail manager' and do much of the cosmetic things such as decorating (which we try to keep minimal, but attractive) and I am in charge of organizing my own things such as the many lines of paint we have here and my own embroidery, sewing and embellishing supplies. While this may sound like an easy task, anyone who has a hobby like this (let alone a business) knows how difficult it can be to keep the daily supplies organized. Most people are amazed at the vast variety of work we get done and tools and supplies we keep in our small, one bedroom place. Believe it or not - there is still some shelf space here and while we do have some things in storage at Keith's moms', most of our things that we use daily are kept right at our fingertips.
> 
> I try to keep things as neat as possible because Keith sometimes expresses the desire to move to a bigger place. I love it here though and don't even want to think of moving, as to me a larger place just means more to clean and keep organized and I don't want anything more in my life that will take me away from my designing than absolutely necessary. Besides - I am from the school of thought that the bigger place you have, the more stuff you accumulate. I can attest to this theory first hand regarding my purse. If I have a smaller purse, I get alone fine with less stuff. The bigger the purse I have, the more stuff I seem to 'need' to lug around with me. So I am very motivated about keeping things neat and in order and to a minimum.
> 
> I also don't buy into the theory that "a clean shop/studio is an unproductive shop/studio." I never did and never will. I find that I am unable to function in clutter and mess and while things do get mussed up a bit while in the middle of a project, I feel that everything should have a place and should be put back neatly and things kept clean. I love working in a clean environment, as it is not only safer when working with my power tools, but it allows me to concentrate on the task at hand instead of tripping over things or searching for things that I need. By taking a few extra seconds and returning everything to their place, or cleaning things when I am done using them, I find much more pleasure in creating and I also find that I enjoy the process so much more. I wouldn't have it under way.
> 
> So (back to my original thoughts) on Friday I decided that I was going to take the entire weekend 'off' and just do things that I wanted to do around here - without guilt or regret. I invited Keith to do the same. After all - we were for the moment caught up on all of our deadlines. It was a good time to do some things for ourselves.
> 
> Keith decided to work on the shelves for the first of the three closets. Ultimately, we are going to get a large, rolling tool box for the third closet, but first that meant using the space in the first closet more efficiently. Keith is planning to build new speakers for our TV/computer system and in the process we are going to remove the very large cabinet from our living room. That will mean that we will lose a good deal of our 'office space' as we keep things like paper and our printer and scanner in it. We may replace it with a smaller cabinet, but we need to relocate many of the things in it.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I will call "closet 1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We keep our extra wood in there (smaller pieces) as well as the shop vac. Keith made the small shelves in the back to hold his pen blanks when he was turning, and we used to keep his lathe on the stand that is pulled out (you can see just the end of it) but since he doesn't turn much anymore, the lathe is at his mom's house and we want to utilize the space much better. He is beginning by building new shelves that will use the full space. He worked on that for most of the weekend, and I will show you progress pictures as we advance.
> 
> As for me - I cooked and did some wonderful domestic things this weekend.
> 
> We started out on Friday with a yummy lobster dinner with mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I organized all of my embroidery supplies and did general cleaning on Saturday. Keith and I also were able to take a ride in his Miata to get ice cream and spend a little time at the BEACH! I even had some time to embroider on my "A Perfect World" project. I will share pictures later this week when I finish up Panel 8.
> 
> Yesterday I cooked and sewed. I used the left over lobster to make a wonderful lobster bisque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't like lobster, so I shared it with my neighbor, Lee.
> 
> I also made some yummy Kolocky cookies that my gram used to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in between that, my "helper" Pancakes and I did some sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we made some curtains for my bedroom to go with the new bedding we got last week on our trip to Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all - it was a great weekend. I think I accomplished more than when I was "working"!
> 
> The nicest part of all is that all the while I was doing these things, I was planning my next projects. I sorted and organized my thoughts, and I am pretty much ready to move forward with things. This week I will be working on my submissions for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and I pretty much know what I want to do. It will be a fun week and I am excited about the projects and can't wait to see them come out. You will have to stay tuned to see what I am thinking . . .
> 
> I am thinking that I need to take at least one day a week to do these kinds of things. As I said, I love my job and I am fortunate to be able to do what I do, but sometimes I just need time for "me". Especially with the weather turning nice out. I want to be able to live my life in a way where each and every day brings me happiness. Life is too short to be too busy to LIVE!
> 
> Today is Victoria Day here in Canada and many of the places like the post office are closed. I was going to take one more day to myself, but I am eager to get started on my new projects and I think that I will start working on them. For now, I feel satisfied that I accomplished a great deal here in my home and I know that by the time the weekend is here, I will be ready to take another day to do some more. Until then, I will be happy creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Monday!




Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 8*

I can't tell you all how much good taking some time off last weekend did for me. Not only did I get some things organized, but I also allowed myself to do some things that I really enjoyed. It isn't that I don't enjoy my life every day. I love what I do and I say it often because I know I am fortunate to have a job where I actually look forward to getting up each morning so I can start my day and work. I am not saying it is perfect, but it is pretty darn close.

I had so many wonderful new ideas that I began developing yesterday! I am channeling my thoughts into Christmas and holiday time, as my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Holiday Issue are going to be due very shortly. I came up with not one but THREE fun and what I think are unique projects that I am going to be developing for that issue. I ran them by my editor yesterday and I got the green light on all three of them, so I am good to go and need to really start getting busy drawing. I will be doing that most of the rest of this week.

I did however, stay true to my promise to myself that I would "quit working" by at least 9pm in the evening. This will allow me some time each day to unwind and work on the things that I want to work on, and it will give me something to look forward to each night.

Over the weekend, I made some good progress on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. Those of you who read regularly express that you enjoy seeing each of the panels completed, and I also enjoy showing it off. It is made from a kit that I got from Di van Niekerk who is located in South Africa. This form of embroidery is called Silk Ribbon and Stumpwork and has been around for centuries. It fascinated me when I saw it and I just had to try it. I have found Di's instructions and kits to be a wonderful new path of exploration in creativity for me and I am thoroughly enjoying working on this panel called "A Perfect World". The instructions are the entire book and it teaches over 60 stitches and techniques. While I have had some embroidery experience in the past, it has certainly brought my skills to a new level. I encourage anyone who is interested in pursuing this art form to check out Di's site. All of her books, materials, kits and videos are top notch quality, and I am certain you won't be disappointed. I purchased this kit from her directly, along with more additional supplies than I care to mention <grin> and everything that I have received is amazing. All the beautiful colors of hand dyed silk ribbons and threads spoil you for anything else. And while I was concerned about receiving the items in a timely manner, my last order arrived in a short six days - all the way from South Africa! I have ordered three times now and each order went without a hitch. It is truly wonderful to find such a great company and dedicated people.

Anyway, since I am running late this morning, I will get to the photos. As I said - I finished panel eight of the seventeen panels. That means I am nearly half way through the piece! I had given myself until the end of the year to complete it, but since I only started in February and am this far already, I am now hoping to be done by the end of summer. I am very excited!

Panel eight consists of Honeysuckle, a beetle and two Hawk Moths. Here is an overall photo of it:










As always, these are quick "snapshot" type photos. When I complete the entire design, I will take some beautiful, high-quality photos of it, I promise!

The pretty yellow and coral honeysuckle flowers have raised stumpwork leaves and glass beads 'berries' The moths have stumpwork organza wings that are delicately embroidered with silk thread. They were so much fun to do! 










I loved doing the little beetle, too! His little striped body is raised up a bit so he actually looks like he can crawl off the panel!










The overall depth and dimension of this panel is amazing! I find that I am getting better with each step at allowing the ribbon to flow. While I felt awkward in the beginning, I am now feeling more relaxed. Even though I am still learning, I am much more familiar with the stitches and terminology.










I am at the half-way point right now as I begin panel nine. The next panel is quite involved and I think will take me a while to complete. I don't have the energy to work on it every night, but I try to do so for at least an hour or so if I am up for it. One promise I made to myself was that I would never work on it if I were too tired. There is no time limit and I don't want to risk making a mistake because I am not concentrating. In general, it is very relaxing and fun. I want to keep this part of my creative world that way!

I am glad that I get so much positive feedback from showing this. While it is neither scroll sawing or painting, it is still being creative and I believe that it helps my other work as well. It certainly is a joy to see it come to love. The colors are amazing and it is thrilling to use each new strand of ribbon or thread. What a nice way to end my day each evening!

I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day today. It is overcast out this morning, but quiet and peaceful. I can hear the river across the road among the chirping birds and quiet hum of the insects. What a beautiful morning!

Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you get to do something you love!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 8*
> 
> I can't tell you all how much good taking some time off last weekend did for me. Not only did I get some things organized, but I also allowed myself to do some things that I really enjoyed. It isn't that I don't enjoy my life every day. I love what I do and I say it often because I know I am fortunate to have a job where I actually look forward to getting up each morning so I can start my day and work. I am not saying it is perfect, but it is pretty darn close.
> 
> I had so many wonderful new ideas that I began developing yesterday! I am channeling my thoughts into Christmas and holiday time, as my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Holiday Issue are going to be due very shortly. I came up with not one but THREE fun and what I think are unique projects that I am going to be developing for that issue. I ran them by my editor yesterday and I got the green light on all three of them, so I am good to go and need to really start getting busy drawing. I will be doing that most of the rest of this week.
> 
> I did however, stay true to my promise to myself that I would "quit working" by at least 9pm in the evening. This will allow me some time each day to unwind and work on the things that I want to work on, and it will give me something to look forward to each night.
> 
> Over the weekend, I made some good progress on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. Those of you who read regularly express that you enjoy seeing each of the panels completed, and I also enjoy showing it off. It is made from a kit that I got from Di van Niekerk who is located in South Africa. This form of embroidery is called Silk Ribbon and Stumpwork and has been around for centuries. It fascinated me when I saw it and I just had to try it. I have found Di's instructions and kits to be a wonderful new path of exploration in creativity for me and I am thoroughly enjoying working on this panel called "A Perfect World". The instructions are the entire book and it teaches over 60 stitches and techniques. While I have had some embroidery experience in the past, it has certainly brought my skills to a new level. I encourage anyone who is interested in pursuing this art form to check out Di's site. All of her books, materials, kits and videos are top notch quality, and I am certain you won't be disappointed. I purchased this kit from her directly, along with more additional supplies than I care to mention <grin> and everything that I have received is amazing. All the beautiful colors of hand dyed silk ribbons and threads spoil you for anything else. And while I was concerned about receiving the items in a timely manner, my last order arrived in a short six days - all the way from South Africa! I have ordered three times now and each order went without a hitch. It is truly wonderful to find such a great company and dedicated people.
> 
> Anyway, since I am running late this morning, I will get to the photos. As I said - I finished panel eight of the seventeen panels. That means I am nearly half way through the piece! I had given myself until the end of the year to complete it, but since I only started in February and am this far already, I am now hoping to be done by the end of summer. I am very excited!
> 
> Panel eight consists of Honeysuckle, a beetle and two Hawk Moths. Here is an overall photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, these are quick "snapshot" type photos. When I complete the entire design, I will take some beautiful, high-quality photos of it, I promise!
> 
> The pretty yellow and coral honeysuckle flowers have raised stumpwork leaves and glass beads 'berries' The moths have stumpwork organza wings that are delicately embroidered with silk thread. They were so much fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved doing the little beetle, too! His little striped body is raised up a bit so he actually looks like he can crawl off the panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall depth and dimension of this panel is amazing! I find that I am getting better with each step at allowing the ribbon to flow. While I felt awkward in the beginning, I am now feeling more relaxed. Even though I am still learning, I am much more familiar with the stitches and terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the half-way point right now as I begin panel nine. The next panel is quite involved and I think will take me a while to complete. I don't have the energy to work on it every night, but I try to do so for at least an hour or so if I am up for it. One promise I made to myself was that I would never work on it if I were too tired. There is no time limit and I don't want to risk making a mistake because I am not concentrating. In general, it is very relaxing and fun. I want to keep this part of my creative world that way!
> 
> I am glad that I get so much positive feedback from showing this. While it is neither scroll sawing or painting, it is still being creative and I believe that it helps my other work as well. It certainly is a joy to see it come to love. The colors are amazing and it is thrilling to use each new strand of ribbon or thread. What a nice way to end my day each evening!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day today. It is overcast out this morning, but quiet and peaceful. I can hear the river across the road among the chirping birds and quiet hum of the insects. What a beautiful morning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you get to do something you love!


Sheila,

What an heirloom this will be! Each panel gets more exciting. Will the words get embroidered, too? What happens with the blue "dividers"? Do they remain just as they are? I would really love to see this piece up close. I can hardly imagine the skill (and the eyesight) to complete it, much less the skill of that designer! Will you frame it when it's done? It must be quite large. ? I'm sorry about all the questions, but your artistry has me totally enthralled.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 8*
> 
> I can't tell you all how much good taking some time off last weekend did for me. Not only did I get some things organized, but I also allowed myself to do some things that I really enjoyed. It isn't that I don't enjoy my life every day. I love what I do and I say it often because I know I am fortunate to have a job where I actually look forward to getting up each morning so I can start my day and work. I am not saying it is perfect, but it is pretty darn close.
> 
> I had so many wonderful new ideas that I began developing yesterday! I am channeling my thoughts into Christmas and holiday time, as my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Holiday Issue are going to be due very shortly. I came up with not one but THREE fun and what I think are unique projects that I am going to be developing for that issue. I ran them by my editor yesterday and I got the green light on all three of them, so I am good to go and need to really start getting busy drawing. I will be doing that most of the rest of this week.
> 
> I did however, stay true to my promise to myself that I would "quit working" by at least 9pm in the evening. This will allow me some time each day to unwind and work on the things that I want to work on, and it will give me something to look forward to each night.
> 
> Over the weekend, I made some good progress on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. Those of you who read regularly express that you enjoy seeing each of the panels completed, and I also enjoy showing it off. It is made from a kit that I got from Di van Niekerk who is located in South Africa. This form of embroidery is called Silk Ribbon and Stumpwork and has been around for centuries. It fascinated me when I saw it and I just had to try it. I have found Di's instructions and kits to be a wonderful new path of exploration in creativity for me and I am thoroughly enjoying working on this panel called "A Perfect World". The instructions are the entire book and it teaches over 60 stitches and techniques. While I have had some embroidery experience in the past, it has certainly brought my skills to a new level. I encourage anyone who is interested in pursuing this art form to check out Di's site. All of her books, materials, kits and videos are top notch quality, and I am certain you won't be disappointed. I purchased this kit from her directly, along with more additional supplies than I care to mention <grin> and everything that I have received is amazing. All the beautiful colors of hand dyed silk ribbons and threads spoil you for anything else. And while I was concerned about receiving the items in a timely manner, my last order arrived in a short six days - all the way from South Africa! I have ordered three times now and each order went without a hitch. It is truly wonderful to find such a great company and dedicated people.
> 
> Anyway, since I am running late this morning, I will get to the photos. As I said - I finished panel eight of the seventeen panels. That means I am nearly half way through the piece! I had given myself until the end of the year to complete it, but since I only started in February and am this far already, I am now hoping to be done by the end of summer. I am very excited!
> 
> Panel eight consists of Honeysuckle, a beetle and two Hawk Moths. Here is an overall photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, these are quick "snapshot" type photos. When I complete the entire design, I will take some beautiful, high-quality photos of it, I promise!
> 
> The pretty yellow and coral honeysuckle flowers have raised stumpwork leaves and glass beads 'berries' The moths have stumpwork organza wings that are delicately embroidered with silk thread. They were so much fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved doing the little beetle, too! His little striped body is raised up a bit so he actually looks like he can crawl off the panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall depth and dimension of this panel is amazing! I find that I am getting better with each step at allowing the ribbon to flow. While I felt awkward in the beginning, I am now feeling more relaxed. Even though I am still learning, I am much more familiar with the stitches and terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the half-way point right now as I begin panel nine. The next panel is quite involved and I think will take me a while to complete. I don't have the energy to work on it every night, but I try to do so for at least an hour or so if I am up for it. One promise I made to myself was that I would never work on it if I were too tired. There is no time limit and I don't want to risk making a mistake because I am not concentrating. In general, it is very relaxing and fun. I want to keep this part of my creative world that way!
> 
> I am glad that I get so much positive feedback from showing this. While it is neither scroll sawing or painting, it is still being creative and I believe that it helps my other work as well. It certainly is a joy to see it come to love. The colors are amazing and it is thrilling to use each new strand of ribbon or thread. What a nice way to end my day each evening!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day today. It is overcast out this morning, but quiet and peaceful. I can hear the river across the road among the chirping birds and quiet hum of the insects. What a beautiful morning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you get to do something you love!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I am truly having a great time making this and I agree - it gets more exciting with each step! In answer to your questions . . .

- The words do not get embroidered. I had thought about it at first, but they are really only microscopic in size and I think that doing them would make them more prominent and distract from the design. Besides, the piece is already extremely 'busy' being a sampler so I don't want anything that may clutter it more. The words are printed in tan ink and really not very noticeable, as you do wind up looking at the flowers. You see them more in the photographs because I zoom in so much. I took a photo of the moths next to a dime to show you a better scale:










It is actually much smaller than I had anticipated. When I saw it on Di van Neirkerk's web page, I also thought it was quite large. Although all together it is not small, the finished area measures about 12" x 16" wide. When you think of all that is going on in it, it isn't really 'big'.

I am still debating whether to frame it or make it into a pillow. I keep going back and forth about that. Right now, as I embroider, it is two layers of fabric - one layer that you see that is printed, and a layer of similar weight cotton fabric underneath as a stabilizer. I never knew that you needed to line this type of work, but now it makes sense. The dense stitching would cause one layer of fabric to pucker and wrinkle and look awful. (I told you - I am learning so much!) The double layer also helps me hide many of the thread ends and keeps the back neater. But in the end, that won't be an issue as once the 17 panels are complete, I need to add a third layer as I embroider along the edges of the blue 'trellis'. What this will do is in essence 'quilt' the piece, and I will then very carefully slit the back layer of each of the 17 sections and very LIGHTLY add some fiberfill stuffing to 'puff' each section ever so slightly. This is called "trapunto". I then will whip stitch the small slits and I can either frame it or make it into a pillow.

Initially I thought to frame would be nice. But I am thinking a beautiful pillow may be better. I am torn because I will need to keep it clean and I don't want to have to put it under any type of glass. With all the beads and dimensional elements like the wings and so forth it would hide it and not be able to be seen. A pillow I can keep in a plastic bag for the most part and take it out for special occasions to display or admire. I am just not sure right now.

I have plenty of time to decide though. Every time I pull the main piece out of the pillow case I keep it in when I am not working on it, I still am surprised myself at how nice it is coming along. I know that sound silly, but this has really fascinated me. I can think of many designs that I want to do on my own using these techniques. It certainly has stirred my creative juices.

In any case, thank you so much for your comments. They sure do mean a great deal. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 8*
> 
> I can't tell you all how much good taking some time off last weekend did for me. Not only did I get some things organized, but I also allowed myself to do some things that I really enjoyed. It isn't that I don't enjoy my life every day. I love what I do and I say it often because I know I am fortunate to have a job where I actually look forward to getting up each morning so I can start my day and work. I am not saying it is perfect, but it is pretty darn close.
> 
> I had so many wonderful new ideas that I began developing yesterday! I am channeling my thoughts into Christmas and holiday time, as my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Holiday Issue are going to be due very shortly. I came up with not one but THREE fun and what I think are unique projects that I am going to be developing for that issue. I ran them by my editor yesterday and I got the green light on all three of them, so I am good to go and need to really start getting busy drawing. I will be doing that most of the rest of this week.
> 
> I did however, stay true to my promise to myself that I would "quit working" by at least 9pm in the evening. This will allow me some time each day to unwind and work on the things that I want to work on, and it will give me something to look forward to each night.
> 
> Over the weekend, I made some good progress on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. Those of you who read regularly express that you enjoy seeing each of the panels completed, and I also enjoy showing it off. It is made from a kit that I got from Di van Niekerk who is located in South Africa. This form of embroidery is called Silk Ribbon and Stumpwork and has been around for centuries. It fascinated me when I saw it and I just had to try it. I have found Di's instructions and kits to be a wonderful new path of exploration in creativity for me and I am thoroughly enjoying working on this panel called "A Perfect World". The instructions are the entire book and it teaches over 60 stitches and techniques. While I have had some embroidery experience in the past, it has certainly brought my skills to a new level. I encourage anyone who is interested in pursuing this art form to check out Di's site. All of her books, materials, kits and videos are top notch quality, and I am certain you won't be disappointed. I purchased this kit from her directly, along with more additional supplies than I care to mention <grin> and everything that I have received is amazing. All the beautiful colors of hand dyed silk ribbons and threads spoil you for anything else. And while I was concerned about receiving the items in a timely manner, my last order arrived in a short six days - all the way from South Africa! I have ordered three times now and each order went without a hitch. It is truly wonderful to find such a great company and dedicated people.
> 
> Anyway, since I am running late this morning, I will get to the photos. As I said - I finished panel eight of the seventeen panels. That means I am nearly half way through the piece! I had given myself until the end of the year to complete it, but since I only started in February and am this far already, I am now hoping to be done by the end of summer. I am very excited!
> 
> Panel eight consists of Honeysuckle, a beetle and two Hawk Moths. Here is an overall photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, these are quick "snapshot" type photos. When I complete the entire design, I will take some beautiful, high-quality photos of it, I promise!
> 
> The pretty yellow and coral honeysuckle flowers have raised stumpwork leaves and glass beads 'berries' The moths have stumpwork organza wings that are delicately embroidered with silk thread. They were so much fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved doing the little beetle, too! His little striped body is raised up a bit so he actually looks like he can crawl off the panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall depth and dimension of this panel is amazing! I find that I am getting better with each step at allowing the ribbon to flow. While I felt awkward in the beginning, I am now feeling more relaxed. Even though I am still learning, I am much more familiar with the stitches and terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the half-way point right now as I begin panel nine. The next panel is quite involved and I think will take me a while to complete. I don't have the energy to work on it every night, but I try to do so for at least an hour or so if I am up for it. One promise I made to myself was that I would never work on it if I were too tired. There is no time limit and I don't want to risk making a mistake because I am not concentrating. In general, it is very relaxing and fun. I want to keep this part of my creative world that way!
> 
> I am glad that I get so much positive feedback from showing this. While it is neither scroll sawing or painting, it is still being creative and I believe that it helps my other work as well. It certainly is a joy to see it come to love. The colors are amazing and it is thrilling to use each new strand of ribbon or thread. What a nice way to end my day each evening!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day today. It is overcast out this morning, but quiet and peaceful. I can hear the river across the road among the chirping birds and quiet hum of the insects. What a beautiful morning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you get to do something you love!


Sheila,

I'm even more impressed! I had no idea it was so intricate! You had better make at least two of them or your kids might end up fighting over who inherits it!

Thanks for the added details on how you'll be finishing it. I did trapunto on something I made years ago, but for the life of me I can't remember what it was or to whom I gave it. I really love needlework but just can't see well enough to do it anymore. Getting to watch your progress absolutely thrills me!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 8*
> 
> I can't tell you all how much good taking some time off last weekend did for me. Not only did I get some things organized, but I also allowed myself to do some things that I really enjoyed. It isn't that I don't enjoy my life every day. I love what I do and I say it often because I know I am fortunate to have a job where I actually look forward to getting up each morning so I can start my day and work. I am not saying it is perfect, but it is pretty darn close.
> 
> I had so many wonderful new ideas that I began developing yesterday! I am channeling my thoughts into Christmas and holiday time, as my projects for Creative Woodworks and Crafts Holiday Issue are going to be due very shortly. I came up with not one but THREE fun and what I think are unique projects that I am going to be developing for that issue. I ran them by my editor yesterday and I got the green light on all three of them, so I am good to go and need to really start getting busy drawing. I will be doing that most of the rest of this week.
> 
> I did however, stay true to my promise to myself that I would "quit working" by at least 9pm in the evening. This will allow me some time each day to unwind and work on the things that I want to work on, and it will give me something to look forward to each night.
> 
> Over the weekend, I made some good progress on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. Those of you who read regularly express that you enjoy seeing each of the panels completed, and I also enjoy showing it off. It is made from a kit that I got from Di van Niekerk who is located in South Africa. This form of embroidery is called Silk Ribbon and Stumpwork and has been around for centuries. It fascinated me when I saw it and I just had to try it. I have found Di's instructions and kits to be a wonderful new path of exploration in creativity for me and I am thoroughly enjoying working on this panel called "A Perfect World". The instructions are the entire book and it teaches over 60 stitches and techniques. While I have had some embroidery experience in the past, it has certainly brought my skills to a new level. I encourage anyone who is interested in pursuing this art form to check out Di's site. All of her books, materials, kits and videos are top notch quality, and I am certain you won't be disappointed. I purchased this kit from her directly, along with more additional supplies than I care to mention <grin> and everything that I have received is amazing. All the beautiful colors of hand dyed silk ribbons and threads spoil you for anything else. And while I was concerned about receiving the items in a timely manner, my last order arrived in a short six days - all the way from South Africa! I have ordered three times now and each order went without a hitch. It is truly wonderful to find such a great company and dedicated people.
> 
> Anyway, since I am running late this morning, I will get to the photos. As I said - I finished panel eight of the seventeen panels. That means I am nearly half way through the piece! I had given myself until the end of the year to complete it, but since I only started in February and am this far already, I am now hoping to be done by the end of summer. I am very excited!
> 
> Panel eight consists of Honeysuckle, a beetle and two Hawk Moths. Here is an overall photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, these are quick "snapshot" type photos. When I complete the entire design, I will take some beautiful, high-quality photos of it, I promise!
> 
> The pretty yellow and coral honeysuckle flowers have raised stumpwork leaves and glass beads 'berries' The moths have stumpwork organza wings that are delicately embroidered with silk thread. They were so much fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved doing the little beetle, too! His little striped body is raised up a bit so he actually looks like he can crawl off the panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall depth and dimension of this panel is amazing! I find that I am getting better with each step at allowing the ribbon to flow. While I felt awkward in the beginning, I am now feeling more relaxed. Even though I am still learning, I am much more familiar with the stitches and terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the half-way point right now as I begin panel nine. The next panel is quite involved and I think will take me a while to complete. I don't have the energy to work on it every night, but I try to do so for at least an hour or so if I am up for it. One promise I made to myself was that I would never work on it if I were too tired. There is no time limit and I don't want to risk making a mistake because I am not concentrating. In general, it is very relaxing and fun. I want to keep this part of my creative world that way!
> 
> I am glad that I get so much positive feedback from showing this. While it is neither scroll sawing or painting, it is still being creative and I believe that it helps my other work as well. It certainly is a joy to see it come to love. The colors are amazing and it is thrilling to use each new strand of ribbon or thread. What a nice way to end my day each evening!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and creative day today. It is overcast out this morning, but quiet and peaceful. I can hear the river across the road among the chirping birds and quiet hum of the insects. What a beautiful morning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you get to do something you love!


Thank you again, LW. I am so glad you are enjoying the step-by-step. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Art Play Date*

You would think that the last thing that I want or need to do is to take on more projects.

Being a designer, my day to day existence is filled with projects and the process of creating things. I work in many different medias ranging from wood to painting and now even to textiles and needlework. There are times when I feel a bit overwhelmed by all that I have on my plate. Why, on Earth would I choose to try to do even more?

I believe the answer can be summed up in one word - creativity.

I feel that my need to be creative is a huge part of my make up. Just as blood and skin and bones make up my physical being, being creative is a huge part of my soul. I am not sure how or why I am like this, but I know that this has been the case with me for as long as I remembered. I have always felt the longing to 'make things' and the more I give in to my creative desire, the more it seems to grow. It is just the way I am.

So even though I am always busy, when I saw a new program that was introduced and coordinated by Kelly Hoernig called "Art Play Date" I was intrigued. I had never seen anything like it before and I feel it is a ground breaking program.

What Kelly did was assemble 24 talented designers and 'package' them as an online learning course. For one low price, the students were able to access 24 different art lessons, which included both written and video instructions. The classes would be presented over a 24 week period and access to them would be available for a period of one year. This would allow each student to work at his/her own pace and follow along as needed. I thought it was a fabulous idea!

Not only does this class offer 'patterns' at a very reasonable cost, but it exposes each student to over 24 different teaching styles and techniques. It was like having a convention all rolled up into one! Additionally, Kelly set up a Facebook Page (Art Play Date 2014) in which students can discuss their projects with the teachers and the others who took the class. It provides a wonderful place to showcase finished projects, ask questions, and get feedback. It also allows direct interaction with everyone involved including the teachers themselves who presented the class. This is a wonderful way to learn whether the student actually makes the project or not. Even if they decided to sit things out for a particular project, by reading the threads on the group page, they are able to learn and get answers that they will apply to their own crafting. It is absolutely wonderful.

After hearing about the program, it took me about five minutes to decide to join. Living here in rural Nova Scotia I am quite isolated. I used to attend a painting group in my area, but the lady who hosted it has since passed away and everyone seemed to head in their own direction. I missed the interaction between my artistic friends and myself and I think that this is a wonderful way to connect with other artists and not only improve my painting skills, but also learn some new techniques that I would have never thought possible. I hope you consider checking out the program at the link above so you know what I mean.

The official lessons kicked off in the first week of May, but there were two bonus projects to get those who eagerly signed up over the waiting period. While I was not able to do the bonus projects and the first projects due to my own time restrictions, I couldn't help but jump in on Week 2 when Chris Haughey presented her project. It is called "Junkyard Collage Sign" and the technique just fascinated me. I thought of many ways I could use it not only with my painting projects, but with my woodworking projects as well.

While I didn't have the time to do a 'full project', I decided to make mine on a 4" diameter MDF ornament that I had here. It would give me the chance to try things out and play without the time commitment of making a full plaque. The following are my progression photos:

The first thing I did wa apply texture paste and various charms and pieces to the ornament. This is an abstract design and we were able to use what we had on hand. Since I am a fan of the "Stempunk" genre, I had some cool watch gears around as well as some small charms. I had purchased raised stickers with words like "strength" and "hope" and "courage" and I chose the word "strength" because I wanted this piece to signify the inner strength we all have below the surface. After applying the paste and pieces and allowing them to dry, I painted them a solid black green:










This is what Chris calls the "ugly stage" and it truly is . . . well . . . UGLY! At this point Keith told me that when he saw it he felt sorry for me because he thought it would be a project of mine that "flopped" (Has he no faith?!?) I had to laugh about that later on!










Now the fun begins . . . I began dry brushing a series of paint colors - from darker to lighter - gently over the surface. The beautiful design began to show itself:










By doing this step-by-step, I was able to give the piece a great amount of depth. It looked like a rock with the pieces and lettering carved into it. I even finished off with a metallic bronze paint that would give the pieces a look of warn metal. I thought it looked fabulous!










I then had to think of a way to hang it. I had a polished gold chain that would do fine, but I thought it would be too bright. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint and a sponge to apply some bronze metallic colored paint to the chain.










It gave the nice 'dull' look I wanted. You could see the difference in color:










The final medallion I think looks awesome!










This is a technique that I could use in so many ways - both with my woodworking and painting. I think not only can it be used on the main design as done so here, but also on frames and so forth to give a rich and wonderful effect. And it was so EASY!

I would have never tried anything like this on my own, I don't believe. I really think that it wa because of the Art Play Date program and seeing it done so easily that I was encouraged to give it a try. I hope you check out the Art Play Date website and see what it is all about. You can still sign up - and since all the materials will be available for a year, you will have all the time you need to experiment and learn a new technique.

I want to thank Kelly for all her hard work in coordinating this effort. I think that it is doing a wonderful job promoting art and creativity in general. You can visit Kelly's website at : http://kellyhoernig.webs.com/ and "Like" her Facebook page HERE.

I promise you won't be disappointed and will enjoy all the wonderfully creative ideas that Kelly shares!

I hope you enjoyed seeing this project. Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date*
> 
> You would think that the last thing that I want or need to do is to take on more projects.
> 
> Being a designer, my day to day existence is filled with projects and the process of creating things. I work in many different medias ranging from wood to painting and now even to textiles and needlework. There are times when I feel a bit overwhelmed by all that I have on my plate. Why, on Earth would I choose to try to do even more?
> 
> I believe the answer can be summed up in one word - creativity.
> 
> I feel that my need to be creative is a huge part of my make up. Just as blood and skin and bones make up my physical being, being creative is a huge part of my soul. I am not sure how or why I am like this, but I know that this has been the case with me for as long as I remembered. I have always felt the longing to 'make things' and the more I give in to my creative desire, the more it seems to grow. It is just the way I am.
> 
> So even though I am always busy, when I saw a new program that was introduced and coordinated by Kelly Hoernig called "Art Play Date" I was intrigued. I had never seen anything like it before and I feel it is a ground breaking program.
> 
> What Kelly did was assemble 24 talented designers and 'package' them as an online learning course. For one low price, the students were able to access 24 different art lessons, which included both written and video instructions. The classes would be presented over a 24 week period and access to them would be available for a period of one year. This would allow each student to work at his/her own pace and follow along as needed. I thought it was a fabulous idea!
> 
> Not only does this class offer 'patterns' at a very reasonable cost, but it exposes each student to over 24 different teaching styles and techniques. It was like having a convention all rolled up into one! Additionally, Kelly set up a Facebook Page (Art Play Date 2014) in which students can discuss their projects with the teachers and the others who took the class. It provides a wonderful place to showcase finished projects, ask questions, and get feedback. It also allows direct interaction with everyone involved including the teachers themselves who presented the class. This is a wonderful way to learn whether the student actually makes the project or not. Even if they decided to sit things out for a particular project, by reading the threads on the group page, they are able to learn and get answers that they will apply to their own crafting. It is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> After hearing about the program, it took me about five minutes to decide to join. Living here in rural Nova Scotia I am quite isolated. I used to attend a painting group in my area, but the lady who hosted it has since passed away and everyone seemed to head in their own direction. I missed the interaction between my artistic friends and myself and I think that this is a wonderful way to connect with other artists and not only improve my painting skills, but also learn some new techniques that I would have never thought possible. I hope you consider checking out the program at the link above so you know what I mean.
> 
> The official lessons kicked off in the first week of May, but there were two bonus projects to get those who eagerly signed up over the waiting period. While I was not able to do the bonus projects and the first projects due to my own time restrictions, I couldn't help but jump in on Week 2 when Chris Haughey presented her project. It is called "Junkyard Collage Sign" and the technique just fascinated me. I thought of many ways I could use it not only with my painting projects, but with my woodworking projects as well.
> 
> While I didn't have the time to do a 'full project', I decided to make mine on a 4" diameter MDF ornament that I had here. It would give me the chance to try things out and play without the time commitment of making a full plaque. The following are my progression photos:
> 
> The first thing I did wa apply texture paste and various charms and pieces to the ornament. This is an abstract design and we were able to use what we had on hand. Since I am a fan of the "Stempunk" genre, I had some cool watch gears around as well as some small charms. I had purchased raised stickers with words like "strength" and "hope" and "courage" and I chose the word "strength" because I wanted this piece to signify the inner strength we all have below the surface. After applying the paste and pieces and allowing them to dry, I painted them a solid black green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Chris calls the "ugly stage" and it truly is . . . well . . . UGLY! At this point Keith told me that when he saw it he felt sorry for me because he thought it would be a project of mine that "flopped" (Has he no faith?!?) I had to laugh about that later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins . . . I began dry brushing a series of paint colors - from darker to lighter - gently over the surface. The beautiful design began to show itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By doing this step-by-step, I was able to give the piece a great amount of depth. It looked like a rock with the pieces and lettering carved into it. I even finished off with a metallic bronze paint that would give the pieces a look of warn metal. I thought it looked fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had to think of a way to hang it. I had a polished gold chain that would do fine, but I thought it would be too bright. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint and a sponge to apply some bronze metallic colored paint to the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave the nice 'dull' look I wanted. You could see the difference in color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final medallion I think looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a technique that I could use in so many ways - both with my woodworking and painting. I think not only can it be used on the main design as done so here, but also on frames and so forth to give a rich and wonderful effect. And it was so EASY!
> 
> I would have never tried anything like this on my own, I don't believe. I really think that it wa because of the Art Play Date program and seeing it done so easily that I was encouraged to give it a try. I hope you check out the Art Play Date website and see what it is all about. You can still sign up - and since all the materials will be available for a year, you will have all the time you need to experiment and learn a new technique.
> 
> I want to thank Kelly for all her hard work in coordinating this effort. I think that it is doing a wonderful job promoting art and creativity in general. You can visit Kelly's website at : http://kellyhoernig.webs.com/ and "Like" her Facebook page HERE.
> 
> I promise you won't be disappointed and will enjoy all the wonderfully creative ideas that Kelly shares!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project. Have a wonderful Thursday!


Kelly's website is bookmarked! What a great idea to practice so many different techniques. Your medallion turned out beautifully (are you sorry for Sheila, now Keith ) I think this method would look great on wooden frames or plaques with some scroll sawed decorations like your key patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## S4S

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date*
> 
> You would think that the last thing that I want or need to do is to take on more projects.
> 
> Being a designer, my day to day existence is filled with projects and the process of creating things. I work in many different medias ranging from wood to painting and now even to textiles and needlework. There are times when I feel a bit overwhelmed by all that I have on my plate. Why, on Earth would I choose to try to do even more?
> 
> I believe the answer can be summed up in one word - creativity.
> 
> I feel that my need to be creative is a huge part of my make up. Just as blood and skin and bones make up my physical being, being creative is a huge part of my soul. I am not sure how or why I am like this, but I know that this has been the case with me for as long as I remembered. I have always felt the longing to 'make things' and the more I give in to my creative desire, the more it seems to grow. It is just the way I am.
> 
> So even though I am always busy, when I saw a new program that was introduced and coordinated by Kelly Hoernig called "Art Play Date" I was intrigued. I had never seen anything like it before and I feel it is a ground breaking program.
> 
> What Kelly did was assemble 24 talented designers and 'package' them as an online learning course. For one low price, the students were able to access 24 different art lessons, which included both written and video instructions. The classes would be presented over a 24 week period and access to them would be available for a period of one year. This would allow each student to work at his/her own pace and follow along as needed. I thought it was a fabulous idea!
> 
> Not only does this class offer 'patterns' at a very reasonable cost, but it exposes each student to over 24 different teaching styles and techniques. It was like having a convention all rolled up into one! Additionally, Kelly set up a Facebook Page (Art Play Date 2014) in which students can discuss their projects with the teachers and the others who took the class. It provides a wonderful place to showcase finished projects, ask questions, and get feedback. It also allows direct interaction with everyone involved including the teachers themselves who presented the class. This is a wonderful way to learn whether the student actually makes the project or not. Even if they decided to sit things out for a particular project, by reading the threads on the group page, they are able to learn and get answers that they will apply to their own crafting. It is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> After hearing about the program, it took me about five minutes to decide to join. Living here in rural Nova Scotia I am quite isolated. I used to attend a painting group in my area, but the lady who hosted it has since passed away and everyone seemed to head in their own direction. I missed the interaction between my artistic friends and myself and I think that this is a wonderful way to connect with other artists and not only improve my painting skills, but also learn some new techniques that I would have never thought possible. I hope you consider checking out the program at the link above so you know what I mean.
> 
> The official lessons kicked off in the first week of May, but there were two bonus projects to get those who eagerly signed up over the waiting period. While I was not able to do the bonus projects and the first projects due to my own time restrictions, I couldn't help but jump in on Week 2 when Chris Haughey presented her project. It is called "Junkyard Collage Sign" and the technique just fascinated me. I thought of many ways I could use it not only with my painting projects, but with my woodworking projects as well.
> 
> While I didn't have the time to do a 'full project', I decided to make mine on a 4" diameter MDF ornament that I had here. It would give me the chance to try things out and play without the time commitment of making a full plaque. The following are my progression photos:
> 
> The first thing I did wa apply texture paste and various charms and pieces to the ornament. This is an abstract design and we were able to use what we had on hand. Since I am a fan of the "Stempunk" genre, I had some cool watch gears around as well as some small charms. I had purchased raised stickers with words like "strength" and "hope" and "courage" and I chose the word "strength" because I wanted this piece to signify the inner strength we all have below the surface. After applying the paste and pieces and allowing them to dry, I painted them a solid black green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Chris calls the "ugly stage" and it truly is . . . well . . . UGLY! At this point Keith told me that when he saw it he felt sorry for me because he thought it would be a project of mine that "flopped" (Has he no faith?!?) I had to laugh about that later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins . . . I began dry brushing a series of paint colors - from darker to lighter - gently over the surface. The beautiful design began to show itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By doing this step-by-step, I was able to give the piece a great amount of depth. It looked like a rock with the pieces and lettering carved into it. I even finished off with a metallic bronze paint that would give the pieces a look of warn metal. I thought it looked fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had to think of a way to hang it. I had a polished gold chain that would do fine, but I thought it would be too bright. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint and a sponge to apply some bronze metallic colored paint to the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave the nice 'dull' look I wanted. You could see the difference in color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final medallion I think looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a technique that I could use in so many ways - both with my woodworking and painting. I think not only can it be used on the main design as done so here, but also on frames and so forth to give a rich and wonderful effect. And it was so EASY!
> 
> I would have never tried anything like this on my own, I don't believe. I really think that it wa because of the Art Play Date program and seeing it done so easily that I was encouraged to give it a try. I hope you check out the Art Play Date website and see what it is all about. You can still sign up - and since all the materials will be available for a year, you will have all the time you need to experiment and learn a new technique.
> 
> I want to thank Kelly for all her hard work in coordinating this effort. I think that it is doing a wonderful job promoting art and creativity in general. You can visit Kelly's website at : http://kellyhoernig.webs.com/ and "Like" her Facebook page HERE.
> 
> I promise you won't be disappointed and will enjoy all the wonderfully creative ideas that Kelly shares!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project. Have a wonderful Thursday!


That is a cool looking medallion . Sounds like you are having fun ! Very instructive and enjoyable blog .


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date*
> 
> You would think that the last thing that I want or need to do is to take on more projects.
> 
> Being a designer, my day to day existence is filled with projects and the process of creating things. I work in many different medias ranging from wood to painting and now even to textiles and needlework. There are times when I feel a bit overwhelmed by all that I have on my plate. Why, on Earth would I choose to try to do even more?
> 
> I believe the answer can be summed up in one word - creativity.
> 
> I feel that my need to be creative is a huge part of my make up. Just as blood and skin and bones make up my physical being, being creative is a huge part of my soul. I am not sure how or why I am like this, but I know that this has been the case with me for as long as I remembered. I have always felt the longing to 'make things' and the more I give in to my creative desire, the more it seems to grow. It is just the way I am.
> 
> So even though I am always busy, when I saw a new program that was introduced and coordinated by Kelly Hoernig called "Art Play Date" I was intrigued. I had never seen anything like it before and I feel it is a ground breaking program.
> 
> What Kelly did was assemble 24 talented designers and 'package' them as an online learning course. For one low price, the students were able to access 24 different art lessons, which included both written and video instructions. The classes would be presented over a 24 week period and access to them would be available for a period of one year. This would allow each student to work at his/her own pace and follow along as needed. I thought it was a fabulous idea!
> 
> Not only does this class offer 'patterns' at a very reasonable cost, but it exposes each student to over 24 different teaching styles and techniques. It was like having a convention all rolled up into one! Additionally, Kelly set up a Facebook Page (Art Play Date 2014) in which students can discuss their projects with the teachers and the others who took the class. It provides a wonderful place to showcase finished projects, ask questions, and get feedback. It also allows direct interaction with everyone involved including the teachers themselves who presented the class. This is a wonderful way to learn whether the student actually makes the project or not. Even if they decided to sit things out for a particular project, by reading the threads on the group page, they are able to learn and get answers that they will apply to their own crafting. It is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> After hearing about the program, it took me about five minutes to decide to join. Living here in rural Nova Scotia I am quite isolated. I used to attend a painting group in my area, but the lady who hosted it has since passed away and everyone seemed to head in their own direction. I missed the interaction between my artistic friends and myself and I think that this is a wonderful way to connect with other artists and not only improve my painting skills, but also learn some new techniques that I would have never thought possible. I hope you consider checking out the program at the link above so you know what I mean.
> 
> The official lessons kicked off in the first week of May, but there were two bonus projects to get those who eagerly signed up over the waiting period. While I was not able to do the bonus projects and the first projects due to my own time restrictions, I couldn't help but jump in on Week 2 when Chris Haughey presented her project. It is called "Junkyard Collage Sign" and the technique just fascinated me. I thought of many ways I could use it not only with my painting projects, but with my woodworking projects as well.
> 
> While I didn't have the time to do a 'full project', I decided to make mine on a 4" diameter MDF ornament that I had here. It would give me the chance to try things out and play without the time commitment of making a full plaque. The following are my progression photos:
> 
> The first thing I did wa apply texture paste and various charms and pieces to the ornament. This is an abstract design and we were able to use what we had on hand. Since I am a fan of the "Stempunk" genre, I had some cool watch gears around as well as some small charms. I had purchased raised stickers with words like "strength" and "hope" and "courage" and I chose the word "strength" because I wanted this piece to signify the inner strength we all have below the surface. After applying the paste and pieces and allowing them to dry, I painted them a solid black green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Chris calls the "ugly stage" and it truly is . . . well . . . UGLY! At this point Keith told me that when he saw it he felt sorry for me because he thought it would be a project of mine that "flopped" (Has he no faith?!?) I had to laugh about that later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins . . . I began dry brushing a series of paint colors - from darker to lighter - gently over the surface. The beautiful design began to show itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By doing this step-by-step, I was able to give the piece a great amount of depth. It looked like a rock with the pieces and lettering carved into it. I even finished off with a metallic bronze paint that would give the pieces a look of warn metal. I thought it looked fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had to think of a way to hang it. I had a polished gold chain that would do fine, but I thought it would be too bright. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint and a sponge to apply some bronze metallic colored paint to the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave the nice 'dull' look I wanted. You could see the difference in color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final medallion I think looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a technique that I could use in so many ways - both with my woodworking and painting. I think not only can it be used on the main design as done so here, but also on frames and so forth to give a rich and wonderful effect. And it was so EASY!
> 
> I would have never tried anything like this on my own, I don't believe. I really think that it wa because of the Art Play Date program and seeing it done so easily that I was encouraged to give it a try. I hope you check out the Art Play Date website and see what it is all about. You can still sign up - and since all the materials will be available for a year, you will have all the time you need to experiment and learn a new technique.
> 
> I want to thank Kelly for all her hard work in coordinating this effort. I think that it is doing a wonderful job promoting art and creativity in general. You can visit Kelly's website at : http://kellyhoernig.webs.com/ and "Like" her Facebook page HERE.
> 
> I promise you won't be disappointed and will enjoy all the wonderfully creative ideas that Kelly shares!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project. Have a wonderful Thursday!


Oh heck yea! Thnx for Kelly's link Sheila. Steam Punk stuff is as cool as ice cream….......and that's sayin something


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date*
> 
> You would think that the last thing that I want or need to do is to take on more projects.
> 
> Being a designer, my day to day existence is filled with projects and the process of creating things. I work in many different medias ranging from wood to painting and now even to textiles and needlework. There are times when I feel a bit overwhelmed by all that I have on my plate. Why, on Earth would I choose to try to do even more?
> 
> I believe the answer can be summed up in one word - creativity.
> 
> I feel that my need to be creative is a huge part of my make up. Just as blood and skin and bones make up my physical being, being creative is a huge part of my soul. I am not sure how or why I am like this, but I know that this has been the case with me for as long as I remembered. I have always felt the longing to 'make things' and the more I give in to my creative desire, the more it seems to grow. It is just the way I am.
> 
> So even though I am always busy, when I saw a new program that was introduced and coordinated by Kelly Hoernig called "Art Play Date" I was intrigued. I had never seen anything like it before and I feel it is a ground breaking program.
> 
> What Kelly did was assemble 24 talented designers and 'package' them as an online learning course. For one low price, the students were able to access 24 different art lessons, which included both written and video instructions. The classes would be presented over a 24 week period and access to them would be available for a period of one year. This would allow each student to work at his/her own pace and follow along as needed. I thought it was a fabulous idea!
> 
> Not only does this class offer 'patterns' at a very reasonable cost, but it exposes each student to over 24 different teaching styles and techniques. It was like having a convention all rolled up into one! Additionally, Kelly set up a Facebook Page (Art Play Date 2014) in which students can discuss their projects with the teachers and the others who took the class. It provides a wonderful place to showcase finished projects, ask questions, and get feedback. It also allows direct interaction with everyone involved including the teachers themselves who presented the class. This is a wonderful way to learn whether the student actually makes the project or not. Even if they decided to sit things out for a particular project, by reading the threads on the group page, they are able to learn and get answers that they will apply to their own crafting. It is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> After hearing about the program, it took me about five minutes to decide to join. Living here in rural Nova Scotia I am quite isolated. I used to attend a painting group in my area, but the lady who hosted it has since passed away and everyone seemed to head in their own direction. I missed the interaction between my artistic friends and myself and I think that this is a wonderful way to connect with other artists and not only improve my painting skills, but also learn some new techniques that I would have never thought possible. I hope you consider checking out the program at the link above so you know what I mean.
> 
> The official lessons kicked off in the first week of May, but there were two bonus projects to get those who eagerly signed up over the waiting period. While I was not able to do the bonus projects and the first projects due to my own time restrictions, I couldn't help but jump in on Week 2 when Chris Haughey presented her project. It is called "Junkyard Collage Sign" and the technique just fascinated me. I thought of many ways I could use it not only with my painting projects, but with my woodworking projects as well.
> 
> While I didn't have the time to do a 'full project', I decided to make mine on a 4" diameter MDF ornament that I had here. It would give me the chance to try things out and play without the time commitment of making a full plaque. The following are my progression photos:
> 
> The first thing I did wa apply texture paste and various charms and pieces to the ornament. This is an abstract design and we were able to use what we had on hand. Since I am a fan of the "Stempunk" genre, I had some cool watch gears around as well as some small charms. I had purchased raised stickers with words like "strength" and "hope" and "courage" and I chose the word "strength" because I wanted this piece to signify the inner strength we all have below the surface. After applying the paste and pieces and allowing them to dry, I painted them a solid black green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Chris calls the "ugly stage" and it truly is . . . well . . . UGLY! At this point Keith told me that when he saw it he felt sorry for me because he thought it would be a project of mine that "flopped" (Has he no faith?!?) I had to laugh about that later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins . . . I began dry brushing a series of paint colors - from darker to lighter - gently over the surface. The beautiful design began to show itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By doing this step-by-step, I was able to give the piece a great amount of depth. It looked like a rock with the pieces and lettering carved into it. I even finished off with a metallic bronze paint that would give the pieces a look of warn metal. I thought it looked fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had to think of a way to hang it. I had a polished gold chain that would do fine, but I thought it would be too bright. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint and a sponge to apply some bronze metallic colored paint to the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave the nice 'dull' look I wanted. You could see the difference in color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final medallion I think looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a technique that I could use in so many ways - both with my woodworking and painting. I think not only can it be used on the main design as done so here, but also on frames and so forth to give a rich and wonderful effect. And it was so EASY!
> 
> I would have never tried anything like this on my own, I don't believe. I really think that it wa because of the Art Play Date program and seeing it done so easily that I was encouraged to give it a try. I hope you check out the Art Play Date website and see what it is all about. You can still sign up - and since all the materials will be available for a year, you will have all the time you need to experiment and learn a new technique.
> 
> I want to thank Kelly for all her hard work in coordinating this effort. I think that it is doing a wonderful job promoting art and creativity in general. You can visit Kelly's website at : http://kellyhoernig.webs.com/ and "Like" her Facebook page HERE.
> 
> I promise you won't be disappointed and will enjoy all the wonderfully creative ideas that Kelly shares!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project. Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you, all! I love Steampunk stuff and I hope to use this technique for some of the things around the house. I have some cool ideas for it in the future. I am glad you liked the post! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reorganization: The Hell. The Glory.*

Organization to me is like Pandora's box. Once you begin one thing, it causes a 'domino effect' whereas you need to move on to the next (and the next, and the next.) It all starts with a single idea. Then when that idea is implemented and completed, the overflow of that idea continues and grows like a cancer throughout your entire environment.

I don't think that this is all bad. In fact, it is probably a good thing. For once you start to achieve successful organization in one area of your home or life, in comparison the rest of things seem cluttered and in disarray and the mere act of sorting causes a ripple effect felt throughout the whole house. Before you know it you are attacking every room, closet and cabinet with vigor and paring things down. Throwing out. Relocating. Donating. In the end, you wind up with an organizational marvel. You are the envy of all of your family and friends. Some may no longer even associate with you because seeing how amazing you are at making your small space work so well turns them green with envy.

You try not to be smug about it, but it is hard not to brag (just a little!) Because only you and your spouse know of the untold hours of sheer hell of chaos and clutter that you had to pass through to reach your peak. The road to the top was rocky and uncertain. There were battles and conflicts both with each other and within yourself as to classifying and categorizing items. What to keep? What to donate? What to discard? It makes you weary to even think about it. But once the war is over and you emerge the victor, it is difficult not to have an air about you in regards to your plight. One of perhaps smugness mixed with a touch of arrogance. But you are careful not to be too condescending or high and mighty, as you know that it is a slippery slope being at the top and all it would take would be a few weeks of carelessness to slide you right back down into the masses of disorganization.

But for now you savor the sweet taste of victory, as you find yourself going to closets or cabinets and opening them and gazing in for no reason in particular but to admire your handiwork.

Go ahead. You earned it. And you know it may not last forever. So you enjoy it while you can.

. . . Back to reality . . .

For us, it began when Keith wanted to build new speakers and a new amplifier and sound system. While we have (what I consider) a very adequate system, Keith is somewhat the expert at the sound system and electronics in our lives and he felt that one speaker wasn't quite up to par. He had built them several years ago and while they served us well, they have (in his opinion) lived out their usefulness. (Let's face it - he wanted to spend his time improving them. I have my own passion with my painting and embroidery, and this is his passion. I can think of worse hobbies!) Right now we have an area that has all of our key components. This includes both of our networked computers (we have remote monitors at our couch across the room - one on each end for his computer and my own) and a large TV screen where we watch our shows and movies - all through our computers as we don't have cable or traditional 'TV'. It works well for us, but as you can see, the speakers are rather overwhelming.










In building the new ones, Keith said that it is preferred that there is room enough around them for the sound to properly resonate. For this reason, he wants to get rid of the LARGE cabinet that holds not only my computer, but all of our 'office' things as well as some of my painting supplies.










You can see it is rather full:










In order to lose such a huge amount of storage in our small, one bedroom place, we need to relocate what is inside. That is no small task.

On the other side of the apartment, we do have a wall of three closets:










Each has several shelves. In those closets, we keep our equipment, tools and a shop vac to help take care of the small amount of dust we have from scroll sawing. It works surprisingly well for us, but it we feel we could use the space more efficiently.

The first closet (next to the scroll saw) holds the shop vac as well as some of the wood pieces we use in our design work.










As you can see, there is a ton of 'wasted space' with the small shelves. Keith has spent the last week or so making new shelves, as we are going to remove these and use the space much more efficiently.

The second closet holds our oscillating spindle sander as well as dry goods and craft supplies. It is messy, but not horrid. But there is still unused space in the upper shelves that could be utilized better.










The third closet is about the same. Workable but messy. Our goal here is to get a larger, rolling tool box and topper to better organize the tools. This will include removing the middle and bottom shelves and relocating my magazine collection that resides there. The upper shelves are my sewing and embroidery supplies and will be easy to move somewhere else if necessary. We haven't thought it through all the way yet.










He emptied the closet:










And painted the inside. This involved removing an air duct that went from the floor to the ceiling.

It. Has. Begun.










We are starting with a clean slate, and everything should fall into place as wel progress . . . (Right!)

The shelves are built, but need to be fitted in today. I will blog about the progress as it is made. This project or series of projects will take some time - I am thinking weeks or even months to finish. When I mentioned it last week, I received many notes from those of you who are interested in seeing the progress. People love to see how we function so efficiently out of our small place. (Perhaps it is like watching a train wreck!)

In any case, there will be days when I show progress and there may be days when I don't blog at all. I know I like to show what creative things I do every day, but I fear my schedule may be in an upheaval for the next several weeks.

We'll see . . .

I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a long one in the USA and I hope you all enjoy your summer kick-off. I am sure it is very much anticipated.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: The Hell. The Glory.*
> 
> Organization to me is like Pandora's box. Once you begin one thing, it causes a 'domino effect' whereas you need to move on to the next (and the next, and the next.) It all starts with a single idea. Then when that idea is implemented and completed, the overflow of that idea continues and grows like a cancer throughout your entire environment.
> 
> I don't think that this is all bad. In fact, it is probably a good thing. For once you start to achieve successful organization in one area of your home or life, in comparison the rest of things seem cluttered and in disarray and the mere act of sorting causes a ripple effect felt throughout the whole house. Before you know it you are attacking every room, closet and cabinet with vigor and paring things down. Throwing out. Relocating. Donating. In the end, you wind up with an organizational marvel. You are the envy of all of your family and friends. Some may no longer even associate with you because seeing how amazing you are at making your small space work so well turns them green with envy.
> 
> You try not to be smug about it, but it is hard not to brag (just a little!) Because only you and your spouse know of the untold hours of sheer hell of chaos and clutter that you had to pass through to reach your peak. The road to the top was rocky and uncertain. There were battles and conflicts both with each other and within yourself as to classifying and categorizing items. What to keep? What to donate? What to discard? It makes you weary to even think about it. But once the war is over and you emerge the victor, it is difficult not to have an air about you in regards to your plight. One of perhaps smugness mixed with a touch of arrogance. But you are careful not to be too condescending or high and mighty, as you know that it is a slippery slope being at the top and all it would take would be a few weeks of carelessness to slide you right back down into the masses of disorganization.
> 
> But for now you savor the sweet taste of victory, as you find yourself going to closets or cabinets and opening them and gazing in for no reason in particular but to admire your handiwork.
> 
> Go ahead. You earned it. And you know it may not last forever. So you enjoy it while you can.
> 
> . . . Back to reality . . .
> 
> For us, it began when Keith wanted to build new speakers and a new amplifier and sound system. While we have (what I consider) a very adequate system, Keith is somewhat the expert at the sound system and electronics in our lives and he felt that one speaker wasn't quite up to par. He had built them several years ago and while they served us well, they have (in his opinion) lived out their usefulness. (Let's face it - he wanted to spend his time improving them. I have my own passion with my painting and embroidery, and this is his passion. I can think of worse hobbies!) Right now we have an area that has all of our key components. This includes both of our networked computers (we have remote monitors at our couch across the room - one on each end for his computer and my own) and a large TV screen where we watch our shows and movies - all through our computers as we don't have cable or traditional 'TV'. It works well for us, but as you can see, the speakers are rather overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In building the new ones, Keith said that it is preferred that there is room enough around them for the sound to properly resonate. For this reason, he wants to get rid of the LARGE cabinet that holds not only my computer, but all of our 'office' things as well as some of my painting supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it is rather full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to lose such a huge amount of storage in our small, one bedroom place, we need to relocate what is inside. That is no small task.
> 
> On the other side of the apartment, we do have a wall of three closets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each has several shelves. In those closets, we keep our equipment, tools and a shop vac to help take care of the small amount of dust we have from scroll sawing. It works surprisingly well for us, but it we feel we could use the space more efficiently.
> 
> The first closet (next to the scroll saw) holds the shop vac as well as some of the wood pieces we use in our design work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is a ton of 'wasted space' with the small shelves. Keith has spent the last week or so making new shelves, as we are going to remove these and use the space much more efficiently.
> 
> The second closet holds our oscillating spindle sander as well as dry goods and craft supplies. It is messy, but not horrid. But there is still unused space in the upper shelves that could be utilized better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third closet is about the same. Workable but messy. Our goal here is to get a larger, rolling tool box and topper to better organize the tools. This will include removing the middle and bottom shelves and relocating my magazine collection that resides there. The upper shelves are my sewing and embroidery supplies and will be easy to move somewhere else if necessary. We haven't thought it through all the way yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He emptied the closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And painted the inside. This involved removing an air duct that went from the floor to the ceiling.
> 
> It. Has. Begun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are starting with a clean slate, and everything should fall into place as wel progress . . . (Right!)
> 
> The shelves are built, but need to be fitted in today. I will blog about the progress as it is made. This project or series of projects will take some time - I am thinking weeks or even months to finish. When I mentioned it last week, I received many notes from those of you who are interested in seeing the progress. People love to see how we function so efficiently out of our small place. (Perhaps it is like watching a train wreck!)
> 
> In any case, there will be days when I show progress and there may be days when I don't blog at all. I know I like to show what creative things I do every day, but I fear my schedule may be in an upheaval for the next several weeks.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a long one in the USA and I hope you all enjoy your summer kick-off. I am sure it is very much anticipated.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Good morning Sheila. That's quite a task to reorganize your storage space and move things around. I'm sure it will a very successful project. Looking forward to seeing how your reconfigure the space. You always amaze me at what you achieve in your place. I don't how I would do it without the workshop!
A wet day here today but that's OK, the garden is in dire need of some watering.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: The Hell. The Glory.*
> 
> Organization to me is like Pandora's box. Once you begin one thing, it causes a 'domino effect' whereas you need to move on to the next (and the next, and the next.) It all starts with a single idea. Then when that idea is implemented and completed, the overflow of that idea continues and grows like a cancer throughout your entire environment.
> 
> I don't think that this is all bad. In fact, it is probably a good thing. For once you start to achieve successful organization in one area of your home or life, in comparison the rest of things seem cluttered and in disarray and the mere act of sorting causes a ripple effect felt throughout the whole house. Before you know it you are attacking every room, closet and cabinet with vigor and paring things down. Throwing out. Relocating. Donating. In the end, you wind up with an organizational marvel. You are the envy of all of your family and friends. Some may no longer even associate with you because seeing how amazing you are at making your small space work so well turns them green with envy.
> 
> You try not to be smug about it, but it is hard not to brag (just a little!) Because only you and your spouse know of the untold hours of sheer hell of chaos and clutter that you had to pass through to reach your peak. The road to the top was rocky and uncertain. There were battles and conflicts both with each other and within yourself as to classifying and categorizing items. What to keep? What to donate? What to discard? It makes you weary to even think about it. But once the war is over and you emerge the victor, it is difficult not to have an air about you in regards to your plight. One of perhaps smugness mixed with a touch of arrogance. But you are careful not to be too condescending or high and mighty, as you know that it is a slippery slope being at the top and all it would take would be a few weeks of carelessness to slide you right back down into the masses of disorganization.
> 
> But for now you savor the sweet taste of victory, as you find yourself going to closets or cabinets and opening them and gazing in for no reason in particular but to admire your handiwork.
> 
> Go ahead. You earned it. And you know it may not last forever. So you enjoy it while you can.
> 
> . . . Back to reality . . .
> 
> For us, it began when Keith wanted to build new speakers and a new amplifier and sound system. While we have (what I consider) a very adequate system, Keith is somewhat the expert at the sound system and electronics in our lives and he felt that one speaker wasn't quite up to par. He had built them several years ago and while they served us well, they have (in his opinion) lived out their usefulness. (Let's face it - he wanted to spend his time improving them. I have my own passion with my painting and embroidery, and this is his passion. I can think of worse hobbies!) Right now we have an area that has all of our key components. This includes both of our networked computers (we have remote monitors at our couch across the room - one on each end for his computer and my own) and a large TV screen where we watch our shows and movies - all through our computers as we don't have cable or traditional 'TV'. It works well for us, but as you can see, the speakers are rather overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In building the new ones, Keith said that it is preferred that there is room enough around them for the sound to properly resonate. For this reason, he wants to get rid of the LARGE cabinet that holds not only my computer, but all of our 'office' things as well as some of my painting supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it is rather full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to lose such a huge amount of storage in our small, one bedroom place, we need to relocate what is inside. That is no small task.
> 
> On the other side of the apartment, we do have a wall of three closets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each has several shelves. In those closets, we keep our equipment, tools and a shop vac to help take care of the small amount of dust we have from scroll sawing. It works surprisingly well for us, but it we feel we could use the space more efficiently.
> 
> The first closet (next to the scroll saw) holds the shop vac as well as some of the wood pieces we use in our design work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is a ton of 'wasted space' with the small shelves. Keith has spent the last week or so making new shelves, as we are going to remove these and use the space much more efficiently.
> 
> The second closet holds our oscillating spindle sander as well as dry goods and craft supplies. It is messy, but not horrid. But there is still unused space in the upper shelves that could be utilized better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third closet is about the same. Workable but messy. Our goal here is to get a larger, rolling tool box and topper to better organize the tools. This will include removing the middle and bottom shelves and relocating my magazine collection that resides there. The upper shelves are my sewing and embroidery supplies and will be easy to move somewhere else if necessary. We haven't thought it through all the way yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He emptied the closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And painted the inside. This involved removing an air duct that went from the floor to the ceiling.
> 
> It. Has. Begun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are starting with a clean slate, and everything should fall into place as wel progress . . . (Right!)
> 
> The shelves are built, but need to be fitted in today. I will blog about the progress as it is made. This project or series of projects will take some time - I am thinking weeks or even months to finish. When I mentioned it last week, I received many notes from those of you who are interested in seeing the progress. People love to see how we function so efficiently out of our small place. (Perhaps it is like watching a train wreck!)
> 
> In any case, there will be days when I show progress and there may be days when I don't blog at all. I know I like to show what creative things I do every day, but I fear my schedule may be in an upheaval for the next several weeks.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a long one in the USA and I hope you all enjoy your summer kick-off. I am sure it is very much anticipated.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


I think ya'll are very organized


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: The Hell. The Glory.*
> 
> Organization to me is like Pandora's box. Once you begin one thing, it causes a 'domino effect' whereas you need to move on to the next (and the next, and the next.) It all starts with a single idea. Then when that idea is implemented and completed, the overflow of that idea continues and grows like a cancer throughout your entire environment.
> 
> I don't think that this is all bad. In fact, it is probably a good thing. For once you start to achieve successful organization in one area of your home or life, in comparison the rest of things seem cluttered and in disarray and the mere act of sorting causes a ripple effect felt throughout the whole house. Before you know it you are attacking every room, closet and cabinet with vigor and paring things down. Throwing out. Relocating. Donating. In the end, you wind up with an organizational marvel. You are the envy of all of your family and friends. Some may no longer even associate with you because seeing how amazing you are at making your small space work so well turns them green with envy.
> 
> You try not to be smug about it, but it is hard not to brag (just a little!) Because only you and your spouse know of the untold hours of sheer hell of chaos and clutter that you had to pass through to reach your peak. The road to the top was rocky and uncertain. There were battles and conflicts both with each other and within yourself as to classifying and categorizing items. What to keep? What to donate? What to discard? It makes you weary to even think about it. But once the war is over and you emerge the victor, it is difficult not to have an air about you in regards to your plight. One of perhaps smugness mixed with a touch of arrogance. But you are careful not to be too condescending or high and mighty, as you know that it is a slippery slope being at the top and all it would take would be a few weeks of carelessness to slide you right back down into the masses of disorganization.
> 
> But for now you savor the sweet taste of victory, as you find yourself going to closets or cabinets and opening them and gazing in for no reason in particular but to admire your handiwork.
> 
> Go ahead. You earned it. And you know it may not last forever. So you enjoy it while you can.
> 
> . . . Back to reality . . .
> 
> For us, it began when Keith wanted to build new speakers and a new amplifier and sound system. While we have (what I consider) a very adequate system, Keith is somewhat the expert at the sound system and electronics in our lives and he felt that one speaker wasn't quite up to par. He had built them several years ago and while they served us well, they have (in his opinion) lived out their usefulness. (Let's face it - he wanted to spend his time improving them. I have my own passion with my painting and embroidery, and this is his passion. I can think of worse hobbies!) Right now we have an area that has all of our key components. This includes both of our networked computers (we have remote monitors at our couch across the room - one on each end for his computer and my own) and a large TV screen where we watch our shows and movies - all through our computers as we don't have cable or traditional 'TV'. It works well for us, but as you can see, the speakers are rather overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In building the new ones, Keith said that it is preferred that there is room enough around them for the sound to properly resonate. For this reason, he wants to get rid of the LARGE cabinet that holds not only my computer, but all of our 'office' things as well as some of my painting supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it is rather full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to lose such a huge amount of storage in our small, one bedroom place, we need to relocate what is inside. That is no small task.
> 
> On the other side of the apartment, we do have a wall of three closets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each has several shelves. In those closets, we keep our equipment, tools and a shop vac to help take care of the small amount of dust we have from scroll sawing. It works surprisingly well for us, but it we feel we could use the space more efficiently.
> 
> The first closet (next to the scroll saw) holds the shop vac as well as some of the wood pieces we use in our design work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is a ton of 'wasted space' with the small shelves. Keith has spent the last week or so making new shelves, as we are going to remove these and use the space much more efficiently.
> 
> The second closet holds our oscillating spindle sander as well as dry goods and craft supplies. It is messy, but not horrid. But there is still unused space in the upper shelves that could be utilized better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third closet is about the same. Workable but messy. Our goal here is to get a larger, rolling tool box and topper to better organize the tools. This will include removing the middle and bottom shelves and relocating my magazine collection that resides there. The upper shelves are my sewing and embroidery supplies and will be easy to move somewhere else if necessary. We haven't thought it through all the way yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He emptied the closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And painted the inside. This involved removing an air duct that went from the floor to the ceiling.
> 
> It. Has. Begun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are starting with a clean slate, and everything should fall into place as wel progress . . . (Right!)
> 
> The shelves are built, but need to be fitted in today. I will blog about the progress as it is made. This project or series of projects will take some time - I am thinking weeks or even months to finish. When I mentioned it last week, I received many notes from those of you who are interested in seeing the progress. People love to see how we function so efficiently out of our small place. (Perhaps it is like watching a train wreck!)
> 
> In any case, there will be days when I show progress and there may be days when I don't blog at all. I know I like to show what creative things I do every day, but I fear my schedule may be in an upheaval for the next several weeks.
> 
> We'll see . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. It is a long one in the USA and I hope you all enjoy your summer kick-off. I am sure it is very much anticipated.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Hi, Anna and Roger! You won't believe what a mess it is in here right now! But Keith will be done with the closet today and at least we will be able to put things back. We are pretty organized, but we will be much better when we are done. Just one step at a time! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Moving Right Along*

Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.

Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.

He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.

By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:










While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.

Speaking of landlords . . .

I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.

As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.

To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!

I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.

I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.

Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.

Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.

I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.

So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.

It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.

I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.
> 
> Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.
> 
> He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.
> 
> By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.
> 
> Speaking of landlords . . .
> 
> I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.
> 
> As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.
> 
> To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.
> 
> I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.
> 
> Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.
> 
> Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.
> 
> I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.
> 
> So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.
> 
> It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


A very clever use of space! Can I borrow Keith to re-do our storage? 
Good neighbours and a great landlord are worth staying where you are! 
A sunny warm day here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.
> 
> Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.
> 
> He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.
> 
> By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.
> 
> Speaking of landlords . . .
> 
> I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.
> 
> As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.
> 
> To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.
> 
> I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.
> 
> Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.
> 
> Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.
> 
> I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.
> 
> So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.
> 
> It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


Things are looking to improve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.
> 
> Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.
> 
> He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.
> 
> By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.
> 
> Speaking of landlords . . .
> 
> I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.
> 
> As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.
> 
> To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.
> 
> I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.
> 
> Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.
> 
> Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.
> 
> I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.
> 
> So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.
> 
> It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


EVERYONE wants to borrow Keith now! LOL! Yes - he is good at getting things organized. I am really pleased with how things are coming out. I am glad to see you are all enjoying seeing the progress. I hope it inspires some of you to do the same.

Have a great Sunday, Sheila


----------



## MarcioWilges

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.
> 
> Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.
> 
> He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.
> 
> By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.
> 
> Speaking of landlords . . .
> 
> I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.
> 
> As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.
> 
> To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.
> 
> I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.
> 
> Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.
> 
> Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.
> 
> I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.
> 
> So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.
> 
> It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


The entire setup looks really practical especially with the side wings that provide additional storage amidst accommodating that vacuum cleaner. Organizing is really important especially if we have so many things that need longtime storage. There is always a little part of us that is a hoarder, hence every little space is essential. I used to store things in moving boxes and stack them all up. However, as time passes and things increase, they just don't seem to be enough.


----------



## MarcioWilges

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.
> 
> Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.
> 
> He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.
> 
> By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.
> 
> Speaking of landlords . . .
> 
> I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.
> 
> As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.
> 
> To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.
> 
> I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.
> 
> Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.
> 
> Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.
> 
> I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.
> 
> So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.
> 
> It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


The entire setup looks really practical especially with the side wings that provide additional storage amidst accommodating that vacuum cleaner. Organizing is really important especially if we have so many things that need longtime storage. There is always a little part of us that is a hoarder, hence every little space is essential. I used to store things in moving boxes and stack them all up. However, as time passes and things increase, they just don't seem to be enough.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Moving Right Along*
> 
> Things here are still in an upheaval and although we are making progress, there is not much of interest to show. Today I will (hopefully) finish up my drawing and start cutting my projects for the magazine articles. I feel as if I have been progressing very slowly on that front and I need to focus and move forward.
> 
> Keith has done most of the work regarding the shelving. So far it is looking wonderful. He is shaping the shelves so that we can make maximum use of the space in the closet, and I think it is really looking good.
> 
> He notched out each shelf, not only so that we could still fit our shop vac in the closet, but also on the upper shelves so that we would have easy access to the top most shelf. Since we plan to place some larger and perhaps less-used things on the top shelves, this was an important consideration.
> 
> By last evening, he got the first two shelves installed. We were both really pleased at the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not seem to be the case, those little 'wings' that come forward are going to be able to store a great deal of additional stuff. The shelving is also supported from all sides, which means that they aren't going to sag over time. Our landlord will like it as well, as once we move it will make a marvelous pantry for any non-woodworker and certainly add to the value of the property. It is a win/win for us all.
> 
> Speaking of landlords . . .
> 
> I went to talk with my landlord, Simone the other day and I mentioned that I wish we had more storage space. When she spoke to Keith previously about removing the duct that ran through the closet that we are working on up here, she also offered to us the closet that is located in the basement just below it. That will be wonderful for long term storage of our stuff that we don't use every day. However, I still have some of my own decorations, painting surfaces and other things at Keith's mom's house and I would love to have them closer and handier to me here.
> 
> As I mentioned before, we all live in a sprawling ranch style house where our living quarters are to one side and our friend Lee's are behind us. Under the entire structure is a full basement. Under Simone's section of the house is another fully finished apartment. Her son used to live there before he moved to the city and it consists of a couple of large rooms and a full bathroom set up. Under our living room is a semi-finished exercise/TV/recreational room that Simone and her partner use from time to time. Behind that are two very large rooms that are not really finished, but clean and dry. These rooms are where the furnace is located and also where the firewood is kept. When I inquired about some extra storage space for my own things, Simone offered part of the exercise room. I felt though that it would be imposing on her, as she likes to keep things very neat and having a stack of containers in the corner would be an eyesore. I asked if I could occupy a corner in the furnace room, and she gladly agreed. She had initially worried because of the dampness there, but she said they do use dehumidifiers. I mentioned that I didn't mind because everything that I had was kept in sealed plastic containers and they have survived in the basement so far and have been find. There are no bugs or critters in the area and although it isn't finished, it is very clean. I think it would work out fine.
> 
> To make things even better, she said she would have her partner Fred build walls around the area, making it my own storage 'room'!
> 
> I can't tell you all how thrilled it made me. I offered to pay a bit extra on the rent for the space, as I wanted it to be "MINE" and no one else's and she refused to accept any money for it. She said Keith and I were like family, as she could trust us with looking after the house when she was gone and she knew we took care of things.
> 
> I was so happy and relieved that she felt this way. From time to time Keith mentions that he would like to move to a place that is larger. After living in many different places, including my own homes, I really like this place the best. We have everything we need, live in a beautiful area with wonderful neighbors and we pay a minimal, all-inclusive rent. I just don't ever think we will find better for the price. And the low rent allows us to relax with our work as our overhead is much lower than people would imagine. She keeps everything well-maintained too, which is another big plus.
> 
> Simone's partner Fred even spoke of building a large shop on the property. He recently retired, but did many types of construction and woodworking and has been doing some 'odd jobs' around the neighborhood on the side. He only moved in last autumn, but before the winter built a fenced-in dog "building" for his two dogs that is the size of a small shed. He says he wants to bring the rest of his large tools here this summer, as they are at his own home which he has passed to his daughter. He even mentioned in passing that he 'may have to set up a shop for you two' in the basement. While we don't need to have that as of now, it is nice that they think so much of us as to even talk about it. It really made me feel great.
> 
> Having all my things in one place after years of being scattered all over will be wonderful. I have sorted and pared things down several times since coming to Nova Scotia and what is left are things that I really do want. The thought of having my own little storage room is very exciting to me, and I am just thrilled that I will be getting that.
> 
> I should have asked long ago. I don't like to impose on people though, and it is hard for me to come forward sometimes. I figured that if she said 'no' I would hold no ill feelings and just look for another solution. It will certainly help alleviate being crowded in here, and it will allow us to keep our things much neater.
> 
> So today we will hopefully finish up the closet. I am kind of leaving that to Keith, as he has ideas as to how he wants things set up. As long as I have my own space, I enjoy watching him do things the way he likes. I am sure it will be pretty cool.
> 
> It is a beautiful warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. The kind of day we have been waiting for. I am hoping it will be productive as well, as I want to finish up on my drawing so that maybe tomorrow I can cut.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Saturday!


Hi, Marcio:
Thank you for your comments. It has been several months since we finished that closet and it is still working well for us. While it took a little time to adjust (and remember) where everything is, it is a greatly efficient space and really does help keep us organized. (There is still some room left in it for more things, too!)

I find that storage is an ever fluctuating and fluid thing. As you mention, our needs tend to change over time and being flexible in your storage plan really helps keep it functional.

I am sure that I will be posting again on storage, as it is something that is so important to our existence. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reorganization: Phase 1 Complete!*

Can we EVER have too much storage space?

I sincerely doubt it. As a woodworker/painter/crafter, there always seems to be an endless amount of supplies and materials that we need to have at hand. Some of us are more conservative than others. We only buy exactly what we need to complete each project and have little build-up of 'extras.'

But as a designer, I am very far from that description. If I like a certain product, medium or even type of wood, I like to have it on hand when inspiration strikes so that I can just pull it out and get started. It keeps the flow of things going smoothly and when I can do that, I am at my most productive.

The only 'issue' that I have is that I live in a small, one bedroom place. Besides the small size, everything about where I am is PERFECT! The rent is low, which means I don't have to worry as much about meeting expenses, it is quiet, clean, modern, the neighbors are wonderful (yet far enough away to not even know they exist!) and I live along the banks of the beautiful Meteghan river in Nova Scotia. It is truly paradise.

So what to do when we are bursting at the seams with "stuff"?

Reorganize, of course!

The past couple of entries have shown some "before" photos of our little place here. While it isn't what most people would consider a mess, we felt that there was room for improvement and several ways to better use our space. This entailed re-evaluating what we were using each area for now and how we could change things up a bit to use it more efficiently. We began with the first closet:










In it we keep our shorter, thinner pieces of wood (such as wood we use to cut ornaments and so forth) on the shelves on the left side. A couple of years ago, Keith had built small shelves in the back where he used to keep his pen blanks, as he also kept his lathe on the black stand you see in the foreground of the photo. The lathe would be able to be pulled out to work on and easily tucked back into the closet when not in use. Under the lathe we fit our large shop vac, which we use just about every day.

At the time it worked well, but now we feel that since he doesn't work on the lathe much, it is a lot of wasted space.

Our first order of business for this makeover was to ask our landlord to remove the large 10" duct that ran up the right front side of the closet. This duct ran from the basement through the closet to the attic and was no longer being used. They were happy to do so and it cleared the way for some new shelving.

Keith built five custom shelves, which were notched out so they were "U" shaped. This not only allowed room for the shop vac on the bottom two levels, but also allowed easier access to the upper levels. So often when people build large shelves or storage areas, the items that are placed in the back become hidden and inaccessible, making them far less practical and functional.

Getting the shelves into place was a challenge, but Keith was able to do so (with my help at times!). He used 3/4" plywood for maximum strength and he supported them from all sides in the closet. They should hold a very heavy load without sagging of bending at all. He primed and painted them so they were clean and neat. He wasn't overly fussy about the paint, but they look good enough for a closet.

"Inspector Pancakes" made sure that everything was sound and sturdy:



















When we got the OK - we began putting things back in. Below is a photo of how much space we gained. ALL the wood and the vac that was in the closet prior to the re-do is back in it in this photo:










We only used up the floor space and ONE of the five shelves!

How's that for increasing your storage space?

For now, we are taking our time filling it in. We have two more closets to do and some more great ideas to share. We don't want to just 'spread things out' and add MORE stuff, we want to better organize the stuff we already have!

I hope that this gives you some ideas as to how you may want to reorganize your own creative supplies and areas. It will really make a big difference to us!

Throughout the process, you can imagine the house here was in a bit of an upheaval. It is amazing how removing the contents from one closet could clutter up a small place so quickly. However, I still forged ahead and I am in the process of working on three new projects that are heading to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for their holiday issue. I promise to show you some pictures tomorrow.

I hope you all had a nice weekend and those of you in the States a wonderful holiday. Besides the projects at hand, I took some time off for some thoughtful reflection on things. I think it is good to unplug from social media from time to time. It rests my soul.

It is a quiet and slightly overcast day here in Nova Scotia today. Not dreary, but calm. It kind of matches my own mood. I look forward to working on finishing up my projects. It is going to be a great day!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: Phase 1 Complete!*
> 
> Can we EVER have too much storage space?
> 
> I sincerely doubt it. As a woodworker/painter/crafter, there always seems to be an endless amount of supplies and materials that we need to have at hand. Some of us are more conservative than others. We only buy exactly what we need to complete each project and have little build-up of 'extras.'
> 
> But as a designer, I am very far from that description. If I like a certain product, medium or even type of wood, I like to have it on hand when inspiration strikes so that I can just pull it out and get started. It keeps the flow of things going smoothly and when I can do that, I am at my most productive.
> 
> The only 'issue' that I have is that I live in a small, one bedroom place. Besides the small size, everything about where I am is PERFECT! The rent is low, which means I don't have to worry as much about meeting expenses, it is quiet, clean, modern, the neighbors are wonderful (yet far enough away to not even know they exist!) and I live along the banks of the beautiful Meteghan river in Nova Scotia. It is truly paradise.
> 
> So what to do when we are bursting at the seams with "stuff"?
> 
> Reorganize, of course!
> 
> The past couple of entries have shown some "before" photos of our little place here. While it isn't what most people would consider a mess, we felt that there was room for improvement and several ways to better use our space. This entailed re-evaluating what we were using each area for now and how we could change things up a bit to use it more efficiently. We began with the first closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it we keep our shorter, thinner pieces of wood (such as wood we use to cut ornaments and so forth) on the shelves on the left side. A couple of years ago, Keith had built small shelves in the back where he used to keep his pen blanks, as he also kept his lathe on the black stand you see in the foreground of the photo. The lathe would be able to be pulled out to work on and easily tucked back into the closet when not in use. Under the lathe we fit our large shop vac, which we use just about every day.
> 
> At the time it worked well, but now we feel that since he doesn't work on the lathe much, it is a lot of wasted space.
> 
> Our first order of business for this makeover was to ask our landlord to remove the large 10" duct that ran up the right front side of the closet. This duct ran from the basement through the closet to the attic and was no longer being used. They were happy to do so and it cleared the way for some new shelving.
> 
> Keith built five custom shelves, which were notched out so they were "U" shaped. This not only allowed room for the shop vac on the bottom two levels, but also allowed easier access to the upper levels. So often when people build large shelves or storage areas, the items that are placed in the back become hidden and inaccessible, making them far less practical and functional.
> 
> Getting the shelves into place was a challenge, but Keith was able to do so (with my help at times!). He used 3/4" plywood for maximum strength and he supported them from all sides in the closet. They should hold a very heavy load without sagging of bending at all. He primed and painted them so they were clean and neat. He wasn't overly fussy about the paint, but they look good enough for a closet.
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" made sure that everything was sound and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got the OK - we began putting things back in. Below is a photo of how much space we gained. ALL the wood and the vac that was in the closet prior to the re-do is back in it in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only used up the floor space and ONE of the five shelves!
> 
> How's that for increasing your storage space?
> 
> For now, we are taking our time filling it in. We have two more closets to do and some more great ideas to share. We don't want to just 'spread things out' and add MORE stuff, we want to better organize the stuff we already have!
> 
> I hope that this gives you some ideas as to how you may want to reorganize your own creative supplies and areas. It will really make a big difference to us!
> 
> Throughout the process, you can imagine the house here was in a bit of an upheaval. It is amazing how removing the contents from one closet could clutter up a small place so quickly. However, I still forged ahead and I am in the process of working on three new projects that are heading to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for their holiday issue. I promise to show you some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all had a nice weekend and those of you in the States a wonderful holiday. Besides the projects at hand, I took some time off for some thoughtful reflection on things. I think it is good to unplug from social media from time to time. It rests my soul.
> 
> It is a quiet and slightly overcast day here in Nova Scotia today. Not dreary, but calm. It kind of matches my own mood. I look forward to working on finishing up my projects. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Nope. Seems like space is never enough. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: Phase 1 Complete!*
> 
> Can we EVER have too much storage space?
> 
> I sincerely doubt it. As a woodworker/painter/crafter, there always seems to be an endless amount of supplies and materials that we need to have at hand. Some of us are more conservative than others. We only buy exactly what we need to complete each project and have little build-up of 'extras.'
> 
> But as a designer, I am very far from that description. If I like a certain product, medium or even type of wood, I like to have it on hand when inspiration strikes so that I can just pull it out and get started. It keeps the flow of things going smoothly and when I can do that, I am at my most productive.
> 
> The only 'issue' that I have is that I live in a small, one bedroom place. Besides the small size, everything about where I am is PERFECT! The rent is low, which means I don't have to worry as much about meeting expenses, it is quiet, clean, modern, the neighbors are wonderful (yet far enough away to not even know they exist!) and I live along the banks of the beautiful Meteghan river in Nova Scotia. It is truly paradise.
> 
> So what to do when we are bursting at the seams with "stuff"?
> 
> Reorganize, of course!
> 
> The past couple of entries have shown some "before" photos of our little place here. While it isn't what most people would consider a mess, we felt that there was room for improvement and several ways to better use our space. This entailed re-evaluating what we were using each area for now and how we could change things up a bit to use it more efficiently. We began with the first closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it we keep our shorter, thinner pieces of wood (such as wood we use to cut ornaments and so forth) on the shelves on the left side. A couple of years ago, Keith had built small shelves in the back where he used to keep his pen blanks, as he also kept his lathe on the black stand you see in the foreground of the photo. The lathe would be able to be pulled out to work on and easily tucked back into the closet when not in use. Under the lathe we fit our large shop vac, which we use just about every day.
> 
> At the time it worked well, but now we feel that since he doesn't work on the lathe much, it is a lot of wasted space.
> 
> Our first order of business for this makeover was to ask our landlord to remove the large 10" duct that ran up the right front side of the closet. This duct ran from the basement through the closet to the attic and was no longer being used. They were happy to do so and it cleared the way for some new shelving.
> 
> Keith built five custom shelves, which were notched out so they were "U" shaped. This not only allowed room for the shop vac on the bottom two levels, but also allowed easier access to the upper levels. So often when people build large shelves or storage areas, the items that are placed in the back become hidden and inaccessible, making them far less practical and functional.
> 
> Getting the shelves into place was a challenge, but Keith was able to do so (with my help at times!). He used 3/4" plywood for maximum strength and he supported them from all sides in the closet. They should hold a very heavy load without sagging of bending at all. He primed and painted them so they were clean and neat. He wasn't overly fussy about the paint, but they look good enough for a closet.
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" made sure that everything was sound and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got the OK - we began putting things back in. Below is a photo of how much space we gained. ALL the wood and the vac that was in the closet prior to the re-do is back in it in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only used up the floor space and ONE of the five shelves!
> 
> How's that for increasing your storage space?
> 
> For now, we are taking our time filling it in. We have two more closets to do and some more great ideas to share. We don't want to just 'spread things out' and add MORE stuff, we want to better organize the stuff we already have!
> 
> I hope that this gives you some ideas as to how you may want to reorganize your own creative supplies and areas. It will really make a big difference to us!
> 
> Throughout the process, you can imagine the house here was in a bit of an upheaval. It is amazing how removing the contents from one closet could clutter up a small place so quickly. However, I still forged ahead and I am in the process of working on three new projects that are heading to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for their holiday issue. I promise to show you some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all had a nice weekend and those of you in the States a wonderful holiday. Besides the projects at hand, I took some time off for some thoughtful reflection on things. I think it is good to unplug from social media from time to time. It rests my soul.
> 
> It is a quiet and slightly overcast day here in Nova Scotia today. Not dreary, but calm. It kind of matches my own mood. I look forward to working on finishing up my projects. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hi, Roger - I hope you had a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: Phase 1 Complete!*
> 
> Can we EVER have too much storage space?
> 
> I sincerely doubt it. As a woodworker/painter/crafter, there always seems to be an endless amount of supplies and materials that we need to have at hand. Some of us are more conservative than others. We only buy exactly what we need to complete each project and have little build-up of 'extras.'
> 
> But as a designer, I am very far from that description. If I like a certain product, medium or even type of wood, I like to have it on hand when inspiration strikes so that I can just pull it out and get started. It keeps the flow of things going smoothly and when I can do that, I am at my most productive.
> 
> The only 'issue' that I have is that I live in a small, one bedroom place. Besides the small size, everything about where I am is PERFECT! The rent is low, which means I don't have to worry as much about meeting expenses, it is quiet, clean, modern, the neighbors are wonderful (yet far enough away to not even know they exist!) and I live along the banks of the beautiful Meteghan river in Nova Scotia. It is truly paradise.
> 
> So what to do when we are bursting at the seams with "stuff"?
> 
> Reorganize, of course!
> 
> The past couple of entries have shown some "before" photos of our little place here. While it isn't what most people would consider a mess, we felt that there was room for improvement and several ways to better use our space. This entailed re-evaluating what we were using each area for now and how we could change things up a bit to use it more efficiently. We began with the first closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it we keep our shorter, thinner pieces of wood (such as wood we use to cut ornaments and so forth) on the shelves on the left side. A couple of years ago, Keith had built small shelves in the back where he used to keep his pen blanks, as he also kept his lathe on the black stand you see in the foreground of the photo. The lathe would be able to be pulled out to work on and easily tucked back into the closet when not in use. Under the lathe we fit our large shop vac, which we use just about every day.
> 
> At the time it worked well, but now we feel that since he doesn't work on the lathe much, it is a lot of wasted space.
> 
> Our first order of business for this makeover was to ask our landlord to remove the large 10" duct that ran up the right front side of the closet. This duct ran from the basement through the closet to the attic and was no longer being used. They were happy to do so and it cleared the way for some new shelving.
> 
> Keith built five custom shelves, which were notched out so they were "U" shaped. This not only allowed room for the shop vac on the bottom two levels, but also allowed easier access to the upper levels. So often when people build large shelves or storage areas, the items that are placed in the back become hidden and inaccessible, making them far less practical and functional.
> 
> Getting the shelves into place was a challenge, but Keith was able to do so (with my help at times!). He used 3/4" plywood for maximum strength and he supported them from all sides in the closet. They should hold a very heavy load without sagging of bending at all. He primed and painted them so they were clean and neat. He wasn't overly fussy about the paint, but they look good enough for a closet.
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" made sure that everything was sound and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got the OK - we began putting things back in. Below is a photo of how much space we gained. ALL the wood and the vac that was in the closet prior to the re-do is back in it in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only used up the floor space and ONE of the five shelves!
> 
> How's that for increasing your storage space?
> 
> For now, we are taking our time filling it in. We have two more closets to do and some more great ideas to share. We don't want to just 'spread things out' and add MORE stuff, we want to better organize the stuff we already have!
> 
> I hope that this gives you some ideas as to how you may want to reorganize your own creative supplies and areas. It will really make a big difference to us!
> 
> Throughout the process, you can imagine the house here was in a bit of an upheaval. It is amazing how removing the contents from one closet could clutter up a small place so quickly. However, I still forged ahead and I am in the process of working on three new projects that are heading to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for their holiday issue. I promise to show you some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all had a nice weekend and those of you in the States a wonderful holiday. Besides the projects at hand, I took some time off for some thoughtful reflection on things. I think it is good to unplug from social media from time to time. It rests my soul.
> 
> It is a quiet and slightly overcast day here in Nova Scotia today. Not dreary, but calm. It kind of matches my own mood. I look forward to working on finishing up my projects. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


A great use of space! I like the way Keith angled the shelves so you can see everything and it is all assessable. 
Sunny and warm here today. A workshop day for sure!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: Phase 1 Complete!*
> 
> Can we EVER have too much storage space?
> 
> I sincerely doubt it. As a woodworker/painter/crafter, there always seems to be an endless amount of supplies and materials that we need to have at hand. Some of us are more conservative than others. We only buy exactly what we need to complete each project and have little build-up of 'extras.'
> 
> But as a designer, I am very far from that description. If I like a certain product, medium or even type of wood, I like to have it on hand when inspiration strikes so that I can just pull it out and get started. It keeps the flow of things going smoothly and when I can do that, I am at my most productive.
> 
> The only 'issue' that I have is that I live in a small, one bedroom place. Besides the small size, everything about where I am is PERFECT! The rent is low, which means I don't have to worry as much about meeting expenses, it is quiet, clean, modern, the neighbors are wonderful (yet far enough away to not even know they exist!) and I live along the banks of the beautiful Meteghan river in Nova Scotia. It is truly paradise.
> 
> So what to do when we are bursting at the seams with "stuff"?
> 
> Reorganize, of course!
> 
> The past couple of entries have shown some "before" photos of our little place here. While it isn't what most people would consider a mess, we felt that there was room for improvement and several ways to better use our space. This entailed re-evaluating what we were using each area for now and how we could change things up a bit to use it more efficiently. We began with the first closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it we keep our shorter, thinner pieces of wood (such as wood we use to cut ornaments and so forth) on the shelves on the left side. A couple of years ago, Keith had built small shelves in the back where he used to keep his pen blanks, as he also kept his lathe on the black stand you see in the foreground of the photo. The lathe would be able to be pulled out to work on and easily tucked back into the closet when not in use. Under the lathe we fit our large shop vac, which we use just about every day.
> 
> At the time it worked well, but now we feel that since he doesn't work on the lathe much, it is a lot of wasted space.
> 
> Our first order of business for this makeover was to ask our landlord to remove the large 10" duct that ran up the right front side of the closet. This duct ran from the basement through the closet to the attic and was no longer being used. They were happy to do so and it cleared the way for some new shelving.
> 
> Keith built five custom shelves, which were notched out so they were "U" shaped. This not only allowed room for the shop vac on the bottom two levels, but also allowed easier access to the upper levels. So often when people build large shelves or storage areas, the items that are placed in the back become hidden and inaccessible, making them far less practical and functional.
> 
> Getting the shelves into place was a challenge, but Keith was able to do so (with my help at times!). He used 3/4" plywood for maximum strength and he supported them from all sides in the closet. They should hold a very heavy load without sagging of bending at all. He primed and painted them so they were clean and neat. He wasn't overly fussy about the paint, but they look good enough for a closet.
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" made sure that everything was sound and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got the OK - we began putting things back in. Below is a photo of how much space we gained. ALL the wood and the vac that was in the closet prior to the re-do is back in it in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only used up the floor space and ONE of the five shelves!
> 
> How's that for increasing your storage space?
> 
> For now, we are taking our time filling it in. We have two more closets to do and some more great ideas to share. We don't want to just 'spread things out' and add MORE stuff, we want to better organize the stuff we already have!
> 
> I hope that this gives you some ideas as to how you may want to reorganize your own creative supplies and areas. It will really make a big difference to us!
> 
> Throughout the process, you can imagine the house here was in a bit of an upheaval. It is amazing how removing the contents from one closet could clutter up a small place so quickly. However, I still forged ahead and I am in the process of working on three new projects that are heading to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for their holiday issue. I promise to show you some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all had a nice weekend and those of you in the States a wonderful holiday. Besides the projects at hand, I took some time off for some thoughtful reflection on things. I think it is good to unplug from social media from time to time. It rests my soul.
> 
> It is a quiet and slightly overcast day here in Nova Scotia today. Not dreary, but calm. It kind of matches my own mood. I look forward to working on finishing up my projects. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Nice here too, Anna! I hope you get a lot done! 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization: Phase 1 Complete!*
> 
> Can we EVER have too much storage space?
> 
> I sincerely doubt it. As a woodworker/painter/crafter, there always seems to be an endless amount of supplies and materials that we need to have at hand. Some of us are more conservative than others. We only buy exactly what we need to complete each project and have little build-up of 'extras.'
> 
> But as a designer, I am very far from that description. If I like a certain product, medium or even type of wood, I like to have it on hand when inspiration strikes so that I can just pull it out and get started. It keeps the flow of things going smoothly and when I can do that, I am at my most productive.
> 
> The only 'issue' that I have is that I live in a small, one bedroom place. Besides the small size, everything about where I am is PERFECT! The rent is low, which means I don't have to worry as much about meeting expenses, it is quiet, clean, modern, the neighbors are wonderful (yet far enough away to not even know they exist!) and I live along the banks of the beautiful Meteghan river in Nova Scotia. It is truly paradise.
> 
> So what to do when we are bursting at the seams with "stuff"?
> 
> Reorganize, of course!
> 
> The past couple of entries have shown some "before" photos of our little place here. While it isn't what most people would consider a mess, we felt that there was room for improvement and several ways to better use our space. This entailed re-evaluating what we were using each area for now and how we could change things up a bit to use it more efficiently. We began with the first closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it we keep our shorter, thinner pieces of wood (such as wood we use to cut ornaments and so forth) on the shelves on the left side. A couple of years ago, Keith had built small shelves in the back where he used to keep his pen blanks, as he also kept his lathe on the black stand you see in the foreground of the photo. The lathe would be able to be pulled out to work on and easily tucked back into the closet when not in use. Under the lathe we fit our large shop vac, which we use just about every day.
> 
> At the time it worked well, but now we feel that since he doesn't work on the lathe much, it is a lot of wasted space.
> 
> Our first order of business for this makeover was to ask our landlord to remove the large 10" duct that ran up the right front side of the closet. This duct ran from the basement through the closet to the attic and was no longer being used. They were happy to do so and it cleared the way for some new shelving.
> 
> Keith built five custom shelves, which were notched out so they were "U" shaped. This not only allowed room for the shop vac on the bottom two levels, but also allowed easier access to the upper levels. So often when people build large shelves or storage areas, the items that are placed in the back become hidden and inaccessible, making them far less practical and functional.
> 
> Getting the shelves into place was a challenge, but Keith was able to do so (with my help at times!). He used 3/4" plywood for maximum strength and he supported them from all sides in the closet. They should hold a very heavy load without sagging of bending at all. He primed and painted them so they were clean and neat. He wasn't overly fussy about the paint, but they look good enough for a closet.
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" made sure that everything was sound and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got the OK - we began putting things back in. Below is a photo of how much space we gained. ALL the wood and the vac that was in the closet prior to the re-do is back in it in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only used up the floor space and ONE of the five shelves!
> 
> How's that for increasing your storage space?
> 
> For now, we are taking our time filling it in. We have two more closets to do and some more great ideas to share. We don't want to just 'spread things out' and add MORE stuff, we want to better organize the stuff we already have!
> 
> I hope that this gives you some ideas as to how you may want to reorganize your own creative supplies and areas. It will really make a big difference to us!
> 
> Throughout the process, you can imagine the house here was in a bit of an upheaval. It is amazing how removing the contents from one closet could clutter up a small place so quickly. However, I still forged ahead and I am in the process of working on three new projects that are heading to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for their holiday issue. I promise to show you some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you all had a nice weekend and those of you in the States a wonderful holiday. Besides the projects at hand, I took some time off for some thoughtful reflection on things. I think it is good to unplug from social media from time to time. It rests my soul.
> 
> It is a quiet and slightly overcast day here in Nova Scotia today. Not dreary, but calm. It kind of matches my own mood. I look forward to working on finishing up my projects. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sheila,

You really maximized your space! It looks great!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reorganization 2014: Phase 2*

I did get to work on my projects yesterday, but we also worked on the second of the three large closets that we are reorganizing and I must say that I am somewhat amazed at how quickly things fell into place. When we awoke in the morning, we never imagined that we would be completely finished with "Phase 2" of our organizational project, and I must say we are very pleased with the results.

The closet we worked on was the third of the three along our hallway wall. It had several shelves and a small cabinet built in.










On the bottom shelves, I stored my painting and craft magazine collection, which I do refer to often. I have many years of full issues of Paintworks, Quick and Easy Painting, The Decorative Painter, Create and Decorate and a couple of other home-dec magazines. I find that they are all treasuries of patterns and ideas and I wouldn't part with them for anything. I organized them last year and every one of them is in date order and I can acces anything in seconds. I removed these magazines and for now at least, they are located on the top shelf of the first closet. They all fit on one shelf, with room to spare (and GROW!)

Inside the cabinet we kept small sorting box cases. Each case holds small hardward and things of that nature, plus some other small tools.










Most of our hand tools were in plastic shoe boxes, which were cracking from the weight of things. The larger cases were also filled with hand tools. As you can see, it is really an unorganized mess. The top shelf holds my embroidery supplies and some other general supplies (like ribbons) that I use in my everyday work.

The first order of business was to empty things out. After I relocated my magazines and books, Keith got to work taking out the shelves and cabinets.

We had seen a nice tool box set at Home Depot a couple of weeks ago when we went to New Minas and Helifax. We were driving the Miata at the time and there was no way we could get it. When Keith was in Yarmouth the other day, he saw another one at Canadian Tire that was on sale and similar, but when we measured things up, it was too big to fit through the door opening. So we decided to head to New Minas and get the set from Home Depot. Fortunately, it was on sale, and while it is not what would be considered a "high end" cabinet, it was perfectly adequate for our use and the price was definitely right. (Both pieces were under $400)

Now our problem was getting it here. We own a Miata, a Mustang convertible and a Sunfire as our vehicles. We called our friend Bernie to see if we could use his van for the pickup, but he was going to be out for the day. Us being us we didn't want to wait and ultimately decided that Keith would make the two hour trip alone and fit the pieces in the Mustang. I stayed here and worked on my stuff for the magazine and Keith made the trip. I wish I would have snapped a photo of how he looked coming home with the large pieces in the car. We used thick wool blankets to protect the leather seats and the bottom piece just fit in the back seat - but only after the top was down. The top piece fit on the passenger seat and while it was a tight fit, it did work. He had to remove the pieces from the boxes to load them in, but they did make it here. This time Richard appointed himself as "inspector":










He tested out the drawers to see if they were sturdy enough:










And gave two "paws up!"

The tool chests fit perfectly! (Measuring paid off!) and there was even room for the broom and mop that was in Closet #1 and could no longer fit there because of the shelving. We decided we didn't want the wheels, but attached blocks of wood and felt to the bottom of the cabinet so that we could easily slide it out for the occasional cleaning behind it. We wanted that extra room for a small shelf above, which will hold the cases of hardware.










(What a difference!!)

We even had the foresight to leave enough room above the cabinet to open the top. Sometimes two heads are truly better than one!










For now I am leaving my embroidery supplies on that top shelf. I may move them over to closet #1, as there are still three full shelves vacant there. We disposed of many of the large cases that our hand tools came in and they all fit neatly into the chest, and things are far more organized and neat. No more rooting through cracked shoe boxes looking for a screwdriver or pliers! We are both thrilled! I also have more room up on my top shelf to add some other things. We feel great about our progress so far!

But there is more to do and I will try to remember to document it as we go along. We still haven't brought anything into the basement where we have a full closet as well as my "new" area to store things. It feels GREAT to be so organized and be where everything has a place!

Today I will continue to work on my projects. They are coming along well, too. But this is long enough for now so I will get moving.

I hope you have a great day and I hope you enjoyed seeing what we are up to.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization 2014: Phase 2*
> 
> I did get to work on my projects yesterday, but we also worked on the second of the three large closets that we are reorganizing and I must say that I am somewhat amazed at how quickly things fell into place. When we awoke in the morning, we never imagined that we would be completely finished with "Phase 2" of our organizational project, and I must say we are very pleased with the results.
> 
> The closet we worked on was the third of the three along our hallway wall. It had several shelves and a small cabinet built in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom shelves, I stored my painting and craft magazine collection, which I do refer to often. I have many years of full issues of Paintworks, Quick and Easy Painting, The Decorative Painter, Create and Decorate and a couple of other home-dec magazines. I find that they are all treasuries of patterns and ideas and I wouldn't part with them for anything. I organized them last year and every one of them is in date order and I can acces anything in seconds. I removed these magazines and for now at least, they are located on the top shelf of the first closet. They all fit on one shelf, with room to spare (and GROW!)
> 
> Inside the cabinet we kept small sorting box cases. Each case holds small hardward and things of that nature, plus some other small tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our hand tools were in plastic shoe boxes, which were cracking from the weight of things. The larger cases were also filled with hand tools. As you can see, it is really an unorganized mess. The top shelf holds my embroidery supplies and some other general supplies (like ribbons) that I use in my everyday work.
> 
> The first order of business was to empty things out. After I relocated my magazines and books, Keith got to work taking out the shelves and cabinets.
> 
> We had seen a nice tool box set at Home Depot a couple of weeks ago when we went to New Minas and Helifax. We were driving the Miata at the time and there was no way we could get it. When Keith was in Yarmouth the other day, he saw another one at Canadian Tire that was on sale and similar, but when we measured things up, it was too big to fit through the door opening. So we decided to head to New Minas and get the set from Home Depot. Fortunately, it was on sale, and while it is not what would be considered a "high end" cabinet, it was perfectly adequate for our use and the price was definitely right. (Both pieces were under $400)
> 
> Now our problem was getting it here. We own a Miata, a Mustang convertible and a Sunfire as our vehicles. We called our friend Bernie to see if we could use his van for the pickup, but he was going to be out for the day. Us being us we didn't want to wait and ultimately decided that Keith would make the two hour trip alone and fit the pieces in the Mustang. I stayed here and worked on my stuff for the magazine and Keith made the trip. I wish I would have snapped a photo of how he looked coming home with the large pieces in the car. We used thick wool blankets to protect the leather seats and the bottom piece just fit in the back seat - but only after the top was down. The top piece fit on the passenger seat and while it was a tight fit, it did work. He had to remove the pieces from the boxes to load them in, but they did make it here. This time Richard appointed himself as "inspector":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tested out the drawers to see if they were sturdy enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gave two "paws up!"
> 
> The tool chests fit perfectly! (Measuring paid off!) and there was even room for the broom and mop that was in Closet #1 and could no longer fit there because of the shelving. We decided we didn't want the wheels, but attached blocks of wood and felt to the bottom of the cabinet so that we could easily slide it out for the occasional cleaning behind it. We wanted that extra room for a small shelf above, which will hold the cases of hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What a difference!!)
> 
> We even had the foresight to leave enough room above the cabinet to open the top. Sometimes two heads are truly better than one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I am leaving my embroidery supplies on that top shelf. I may move them over to closet #1, as there are still three full shelves vacant there. We disposed of many of the large cases that our hand tools came in and they all fit neatly into the chest, and things are far more organized and neat. No more rooting through cracked shoe boxes looking for a screwdriver or pliers! We are both thrilled! I also have more room up on my top shelf to add some other things. We feel great about our progress so far!
> 
> But there is more to do and I will try to remember to document it as we go along. We still haven't brought anything into the basement where we have a full closet as well as my "new" area to store things. It feels GREAT to be so organized and be where everything has a place!
> 
> Today I will continue to work on my projects. They are coming along well, too. But this is long enough for now so I will get moving.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and I hope you enjoyed seeing what we are up to.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Neat tool box! A great way to use the space - and good thinking to leave space to open the top up 
Sunny and cloudy here today. Finishing up some projects in the workshop today for our wood carving show coming up this weekend - our club's 25th annual so it has been a lot of work to put it together and make it a special one.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization 2014: Phase 2*
> 
> I did get to work on my projects yesterday, but we also worked on the second of the three large closets that we are reorganizing and I must say that I am somewhat amazed at how quickly things fell into place. When we awoke in the morning, we never imagined that we would be completely finished with "Phase 2" of our organizational project, and I must say we are very pleased with the results.
> 
> The closet we worked on was the third of the three along our hallway wall. It had several shelves and a small cabinet built in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom shelves, I stored my painting and craft magazine collection, which I do refer to often. I have many years of full issues of Paintworks, Quick and Easy Painting, The Decorative Painter, Create and Decorate and a couple of other home-dec magazines. I find that they are all treasuries of patterns and ideas and I wouldn't part with them for anything. I organized them last year and every one of them is in date order and I can acces anything in seconds. I removed these magazines and for now at least, they are located on the top shelf of the first closet. They all fit on one shelf, with room to spare (and GROW!)
> 
> Inside the cabinet we kept small sorting box cases. Each case holds small hardward and things of that nature, plus some other small tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our hand tools were in plastic shoe boxes, which were cracking from the weight of things. The larger cases were also filled with hand tools. As you can see, it is really an unorganized mess. The top shelf holds my embroidery supplies and some other general supplies (like ribbons) that I use in my everyday work.
> 
> The first order of business was to empty things out. After I relocated my magazines and books, Keith got to work taking out the shelves and cabinets.
> 
> We had seen a nice tool box set at Home Depot a couple of weeks ago when we went to New Minas and Helifax. We were driving the Miata at the time and there was no way we could get it. When Keith was in Yarmouth the other day, he saw another one at Canadian Tire that was on sale and similar, but when we measured things up, it was too big to fit through the door opening. So we decided to head to New Minas and get the set from Home Depot. Fortunately, it was on sale, and while it is not what would be considered a "high end" cabinet, it was perfectly adequate for our use and the price was definitely right. (Both pieces were under $400)
> 
> Now our problem was getting it here. We own a Miata, a Mustang convertible and a Sunfire as our vehicles. We called our friend Bernie to see if we could use his van for the pickup, but he was going to be out for the day. Us being us we didn't want to wait and ultimately decided that Keith would make the two hour trip alone and fit the pieces in the Mustang. I stayed here and worked on my stuff for the magazine and Keith made the trip. I wish I would have snapped a photo of how he looked coming home with the large pieces in the car. We used thick wool blankets to protect the leather seats and the bottom piece just fit in the back seat - but only after the top was down. The top piece fit on the passenger seat and while it was a tight fit, it did work. He had to remove the pieces from the boxes to load them in, but they did make it here. This time Richard appointed himself as "inspector":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tested out the drawers to see if they were sturdy enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gave two "paws up!"
> 
> The tool chests fit perfectly! (Measuring paid off!) and there was even room for the broom and mop that was in Closet #1 and could no longer fit there because of the shelving. We decided we didn't want the wheels, but attached blocks of wood and felt to the bottom of the cabinet so that we could easily slide it out for the occasional cleaning behind it. We wanted that extra room for a small shelf above, which will hold the cases of hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What a difference!!)
> 
> We even had the foresight to leave enough room above the cabinet to open the top. Sometimes two heads are truly better than one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I am leaving my embroidery supplies on that top shelf. I may move them over to closet #1, as there are still three full shelves vacant there. We disposed of many of the large cases that our hand tools came in and they all fit neatly into the chest, and things are far more organized and neat. No more rooting through cracked shoe boxes looking for a screwdriver or pliers! We are both thrilled! I also have more room up on my top shelf to add some other things. We feel great about our progress so far!
> 
> But there is more to do and I will try to remember to document it as we go along. We still haven't brought anything into the basement where we have a full closet as well as my "new" area to store things. It feels GREAT to be so organized and be where everything has a place!
> 
> Today I will continue to work on my projects. They are coming along well, too. But this is long enough for now so I will get moving.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and I hope you enjoyed seeing what we are up to.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila,

You're making good progress! I'm hoping to be done with a shop cabinet by the end of June so I can get some more things organized. You're an inspiration!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization 2014: Phase 2*
> 
> I did get to work on my projects yesterday, but we also worked on the second of the three large closets that we are reorganizing and I must say that I am somewhat amazed at how quickly things fell into place. When we awoke in the morning, we never imagined that we would be completely finished with "Phase 2" of our organizational project, and I must say we are very pleased with the results.
> 
> The closet we worked on was the third of the three along our hallway wall. It had several shelves and a small cabinet built in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom shelves, I stored my painting and craft magazine collection, which I do refer to often. I have many years of full issues of Paintworks, Quick and Easy Painting, The Decorative Painter, Create and Decorate and a couple of other home-dec magazines. I find that they are all treasuries of patterns and ideas and I wouldn't part with them for anything. I organized them last year and every one of them is in date order and I can acces anything in seconds. I removed these magazines and for now at least, they are located on the top shelf of the first closet. They all fit on one shelf, with room to spare (and GROW!)
> 
> Inside the cabinet we kept small sorting box cases. Each case holds small hardward and things of that nature, plus some other small tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our hand tools were in plastic shoe boxes, which were cracking from the weight of things. The larger cases were also filled with hand tools. As you can see, it is really an unorganized mess. The top shelf holds my embroidery supplies and some other general supplies (like ribbons) that I use in my everyday work.
> 
> The first order of business was to empty things out. After I relocated my magazines and books, Keith got to work taking out the shelves and cabinets.
> 
> We had seen a nice tool box set at Home Depot a couple of weeks ago when we went to New Minas and Helifax. We were driving the Miata at the time and there was no way we could get it. When Keith was in Yarmouth the other day, he saw another one at Canadian Tire that was on sale and similar, but when we measured things up, it was too big to fit through the door opening. So we decided to head to New Minas and get the set from Home Depot. Fortunately, it was on sale, and while it is not what would be considered a "high end" cabinet, it was perfectly adequate for our use and the price was definitely right. (Both pieces were under $400)
> 
> Now our problem was getting it here. We own a Miata, a Mustang convertible and a Sunfire as our vehicles. We called our friend Bernie to see if we could use his van for the pickup, but he was going to be out for the day. Us being us we didn't want to wait and ultimately decided that Keith would make the two hour trip alone and fit the pieces in the Mustang. I stayed here and worked on my stuff for the magazine and Keith made the trip. I wish I would have snapped a photo of how he looked coming home with the large pieces in the car. We used thick wool blankets to protect the leather seats and the bottom piece just fit in the back seat - but only after the top was down. The top piece fit on the passenger seat and while it was a tight fit, it did work. He had to remove the pieces from the boxes to load them in, but they did make it here. This time Richard appointed himself as "inspector":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tested out the drawers to see if they were sturdy enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gave two "paws up!"
> 
> The tool chests fit perfectly! (Measuring paid off!) and there was even room for the broom and mop that was in Closet #1 and could no longer fit there because of the shelving. We decided we didn't want the wheels, but attached blocks of wood and felt to the bottom of the cabinet so that we could easily slide it out for the occasional cleaning behind it. We wanted that extra room for a small shelf above, which will hold the cases of hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What a difference!!)
> 
> We even had the foresight to leave enough room above the cabinet to open the top. Sometimes two heads are truly better than one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I am leaving my embroidery supplies on that top shelf. I may move them over to closet #1, as there are still three full shelves vacant there. We disposed of many of the large cases that our hand tools came in and they all fit neatly into the chest, and things are far more organized and neat. No more rooting through cracked shoe boxes looking for a screwdriver or pliers! We are both thrilled! I also have more room up on my top shelf to add some other things. We feel great about our progress so far!
> 
> But there is more to do and I will try to remember to document it as we go along. We still haven't brought anything into the basement where we have a full closet as well as my "new" area to store things. It feels GREAT to be so organized and be where everything has a place!
> 
> Today I will continue to work on my projects. They are coming along well, too. But this is long enough for now so I will get moving.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and I hope you enjoyed seeing what we are up to.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Good morning to both of you Anna and L/W! I am glad you enjoy seeing our 'makeover'! It is lots of work to make things so messy before we can straighten them out, but it is SO worth it! In general things were in 'fair' order, but there is always room for improvement, isn't there? I love having everything all tucked away and knowing where everything is stored is . . . well . . . PRICELESS!

If you are considering reorganizing, I say one thing - DO IT! It is always time well-spent and will make you more productive in the long run.

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization 2014: Phase 2*
> 
> I did get to work on my projects yesterday, but we also worked on the second of the three large closets that we are reorganizing and I must say that I am somewhat amazed at how quickly things fell into place. When we awoke in the morning, we never imagined that we would be completely finished with "Phase 2" of our organizational project, and I must say we are very pleased with the results.
> 
> The closet we worked on was the third of the three along our hallway wall. It had several shelves and a small cabinet built in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom shelves, I stored my painting and craft magazine collection, which I do refer to often. I have many years of full issues of Paintworks, Quick and Easy Painting, The Decorative Painter, Create and Decorate and a couple of other home-dec magazines. I find that they are all treasuries of patterns and ideas and I wouldn't part with them for anything. I organized them last year and every one of them is in date order and I can acces anything in seconds. I removed these magazines and for now at least, they are located on the top shelf of the first closet. They all fit on one shelf, with room to spare (and GROW!)
> 
> Inside the cabinet we kept small sorting box cases. Each case holds small hardward and things of that nature, plus some other small tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our hand tools were in plastic shoe boxes, which were cracking from the weight of things. The larger cases were also filled with hand tools. As you can see, it is really an unorganized mess. The top shelf holds my embroidery supplies and some other general supplies (like ribbons) that I use in my everyday work.
> 
> The first order of business was to empty things out. After I relocated my magazines and books, Keith got to work taking out the shelves and cabinets.
> 
> We had seen a nice tool box set at Home Depot a couple of weeks ago when we went to New Minas and Helifax. We were driving the Miata at the time and there was no way we could get it. When Keith was in Yarmouth the other day, he saw another one at Canadian Tire that was on sale and similar, but when we measured things up, it was too big to fit through the door opening. So we decided to head to New Minas and get the set from Home Depot. Fortunately, it was on sale, and while it is not what would be considered a "high end" cabinet, it was perfectly adequate for our use and the price was definitely right. (Both pieces were under $400)
> 
> Now our problem was getting it here. We own a Miata, a Mustang convertible and a Sunfire as our vehicles. We called our friend Bernie to see if we could use his van for the pickup, but he was going to be out for the day. Us being us we didn't want to wait and ultimately decided that Keith would make the two hour trip alone and fit the pieces in the Mustang. I stayed here and worked on my stuff for the magazine and Keith made the trip. I wish I would have snapped a photo of how he looked coming home with the large pieces in the car. We used thick wool blankets to protect the leather seats and the bottom piece just fit in the back seat - but only after the top was down. The top piece fit on the passenger seat and while it was a tight fit, it did work. He had to remove the pieces from the boxes to load them in, but they did make it here. This time Richard appointed himself as "inspector":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tested out the drawers to see if they were sturdy enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gave two "paws up!"
> 
> The tool chests fit perfectly! (Measuring paid off!) and there was even room for the broom and mop that was in Closet #1 and could no longer fit there because of the shelving. We decided we didn't want the wheels, but attached blocks of wood and felt to the bottom of the cabinet so that we could easily slide it out for the occasional cleaning behind it. We wanted that extra room for a small shelf above, which will hold the cases of hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What a difference!!)
> 
> We even had the foresight to leave enough room above the cabinet to open the top. Sometimes two heads are truly better than one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I am leaving my embroidery supplies on that top shelf. I may move them over to closet #1, as there are still three full shelves vacant there. We disposed of many of the large cases that our hand tools came in and they all fit neatly into the chest, and things are far more organized and neat. No more rooting through cracked shoe boxes looking for a screwdriver or pliers! We are both thrilled! I also have more room up on my top shelf to add some other things. We feel great about our progress so far!
> 
> But there is more to do and I will try to remember to document it as we go along. We still haven't brought anything into the basement where we have a full closet as well as my "new" area to store things. It feels GREAT to be so organized and be where everything has a place!
> 
> Today I will continue to work on my projects. They are coming along well, too. But this is long enough for now so I will get moving.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and I hope you enjoyed seeing what we are up to.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Oh yes. Now that everything has its place, where is it??? lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reorganization 2014: Phase 2*
> 
> I did get to work on my projects yesterday, but we also worked on the second of the three large closets that we are reorganizing and I must say that I am somewhat amazed at how quickly things fell into place. When we awoke in the morning, we never imagined that we would be completely finished with "Phase 2" of our organizational project, and I must say we are very pleased with the results.
> 
> The closet we worked on was the third of the three along our hallway wall. It had several shelves and a small cabinet built in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom shelves, I stored my painting and craft magazine collection, which I do refer to often. I have many years of full issues of Paintworks, Quick and Easy Painting, The Decorative Painter, Create and Decorate and a couple of other home-dec magazines. I find that they are all treasuries of patterns and ideas and I wouldn't part with them for anything. I organized them last year and every one of them is in date order and I can acces anything in seconds. I removed these magazines and for now at least, they are located on the top shelf of the first closet. They all fit on one shelf, with room to spare (and GROW!)
> 
> Inside the cabinet we kept small sorting box cases. Each case holds small hardward and things of that nature, plus some other small tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our hand tools were in plastic shoe boxes, which were cracking from the weight of things. The larger cases were also filled with hand tools. As you can see, it is really an unorganized mess. The top shelf holds my embroidery supplies and some other general supplies (like ribbons) that I use in my everyday work.
> 
> The first order of business was to empty things out. After I relocated my magazines and books, Keith got to work taking out the shelves and cabinets.
> 
> We had seen a nice tool box set at Home Depot a couple of weeks ago when we went to New Minas and Helifax. We were driving the Miata at the time and there was no way we could get it. When Keith was in Yarmouth the other day, he saw another one at Canadian Tire that was on sale and similar, but when we measured things up, it was too big to fit through the door opening. So we decided to head to New Minas and get the set from Home Depot. Fortunately, it was on sale, and while it is not what would be considered a "high end" cabinet, it was perfectly adequate for our use and the price was definitely right. (Both pieces were under $400)
> 
> Now our problem was getting it here. We own a Miata, a Mustang convertible and a Sunfire as our vehicles. We called our friend Bernie to see if we could use his van for the pickup, but he was going to be out for the day. Us being us we didn't want to wait and ultimately decided that Keith would make the two hour trip alone and fit the pieces in the Mustang. I stayed here and worked on my stuff for the magazine and Keith made the trip. I wish I would have snapped a photo of how he looked coming home with the large pieces in the car. We used thick wool blankets to protect the leather seats and the bottom piece just fit in the back seat - but only after the top was down. The top piece fit on the passenger seat and while it was a tight fit, it did work. He had to remove the pieces from the boxes to load them in, but they did make it here. This time Richard appointed himself as "inspector":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tested out the drawers to see if they were sturdy enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gave two "paws up!"
> 
> The tool chests fit perfectly! (Measuring paid off!) and there was even room for the broom and mop that was in Closet #1 and could no longer fit there because of the shelving. We decided we didn't want the wheels, but attached blocks of wood and felt to the bottom of the cabinet so that we could easily slide it out for the occasional cleaning behind it. We wanted that extra room for a small shelf above, which will hold the cases of hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What a difference!!)
> 
> We even had the foresight to leave enough room above the cabinet to open the top. Sometimes two heads are truly better than one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I am leaving my embroidery supplies on that top shelf. I may move them over to closet #1, as there are still three full shelves vacant there. We disposed of many of the large cases that our hand tools came in and they all fit neatly into the chest, and things are far more organized and neat. No more rooting through cracked shoe boxes looking for a screwdriver or pliers! We are both thrilled! I also have more room up on my top shelf to add some other things. We feel great about our progress so far!
> 
> But there is more to do and I will try to remember to document it as we go along. We still haven't brought anything into the basement where we have a full closet as well as my "new" area to store things. It feels GREAT to be so organized and be where everything has a place!
> 
> Today I will continue to work on my projects. They are coming along well, too. But this is long enough for now so I will get moving.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and I hope you enjoyed seeing what we are up to.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


It will take some getting used to Roger - that is for sure! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to the New Designs! *

With all the cleaning and organizing, you can imagine that I have been a bit distracted. In between boxes and sorting, I have been working on some of my newest designs for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue.

The holiday issue is one of my favorite, as it comes out in late August and kicks off the fall and holiday season. While some may find it odd to be making snowmen, nativities and Santa's before summer even has taken its hold, after working for the magazine for over fifteen years it has become a natural part of my life and the way I look at it, it "keeps Christmas in my heart" all year long!

Perhaps that is why being a designer is such a happy job. No matter what time of year it is, I am always focusing on the celebrations of life and holidays, and it is hard to be down when thinking in that direction.

This year I have three projects lined up for the issue. As usual, they will explore some different techniques that include both scroll sawing and a bit of painting as well as embellishing. While I know that there are some that like straight wood cutting, I get more and more messages and notes form those who are as excited as I am about adding a little something to their scrolling and I love finding and introducing new and EASY things to make projects more interesting. It makes things so much more FUN!

I hope to make wonderful progress today, and I am going to jump right in. But I will leave you all with a little peek of what I have on my table today. It is just a quick reminder that those holidays and autumn craft shows are closer than you think, and while you are enjoying the sun and sand this summer, know that we designers are working on a whole range of fun and festive projects for you to dazzle your friends, family and customers with.










It is another beautiful, sunny morning here in Nova Scotia! The birds are singing and I can hear the geese down the road that have a new little family in the pond across from the river. The trees are filled in and green and the sun is shining brightly. It is going to be a spectacular day!

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well, no matter what you do. Remember the world is what we make of it. We follow where we focus.

Happy Thursday!

"If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude." Maya Angelou - 1928 - 2014


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the New Designs! *
> 
> With all the cleaning and organizing, you can imagine that I have been a bit distracted. In between boxes and sorting, I have been working on some of my newest designs for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue.
> 
> The holiday issue is one of my favorite, as it comes out in late August and kicks off the fall and holiday season. While some may find it odd to be making snowmen, nativities and Santa's before summer even has taken its hold, after working for the magazine for over fifteen years it has become a natural part of my life and the way I look at it, it "keeps Christmas in my heart" all year long!
> 
> Perhaps that is why being a designer is such a happy job. No matter what time of year it is, I am always focusing on the celebrations of life and holidays, and it is hard to be down when thinking in that direction.
> 
> This year I have three projects lined up for the issue. As usual, they will explore some different techniques that include both scroll sawing and a bit of painting as well as embellishing. While I know that there are some that like straight wood cutting, I get more and more messages and notes form those who are as excited as I am about adding a little something to their scrolling and I love finding and introducing new and EASY things to make projects more interesting. It makes things so much more FUN!
> 
> I hope to make wonderful progress today, and I am going to jump right in. But I will leave you all with a little peek of what I have on my table today. It is just a quick reminder that those holidays and autumn craft shows are closer than you think, and while you are enjoying the sun and sand this summer, know that we designers are working on a whole range of fun and festive projects for you to dazzle your friends, family and customers with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful, sunny morning here in Nova Scotia! The birds are singing and I can hear the geese down the road that have a new little family in the pond across from the river. The trees are filled in and green and the sun is shining brightly. It is going to be a spectacular day!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well, no matter what you do. Remember the world is what we make of it. We follow where we focus.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude." Maya Angelou - 1928 - 2014


HOHOHO…........will be here before we know it


----------



## nancyann

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the New Designs! *
> 
> With all the cleaning and organizing, you can imagine that I have been a bit distracted. In between boxes and sorting, I have been working on some of my newest designs for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue.
> 
> The holiday issue is one of my favorite, as it comes out in late August and kicks off the fall and holiday season. While some may find it odd to be making snowmen, nativities and Santa's before summer even has taken its hold, after working for the magazine for over fifteen years it has become a natural part of my life and the way I look at it, it "keeps Christmas in my heart" all year long!
> 
> Perhaps that is why being a designer is such a happy job. No matter what time of year it is, I am always focusing on the celebrations of life and holidays, and it is hard to be down when thinking in that direction.
> 
> This year I have three projects lined up for the issue. As usual, they will explore some different techniques that include both scroll sawing and a bit of painting as well as embellishing. While I know that there are some that like straight wood cutting, I get more and more messages and notes form those who are as excited as I am about adding a little something to their scrolling and I love finding and introducing new and EASY things to make projects more interesting. It makes things so much more FUN!
> 
> I hope to make wonderful progress today, and I am going to jump right in. But I will leave you all with a little peek of what I have on my table today. It is just a quick reminder that those holidays and autumn craft shows are closer than you think, and while you are enjoying the sun and sand this summer, know that we designers are working on a whole range of fun and festive projects for you to dazzle your friends, family and customers with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful, sunny morning here in Nova Scotia! The birds are singing and I can hear the geese down the road that have a new little family in the pond across from the river. The trees are filled in and green and the sun is shining brightly. It is going to be a spectacular day!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well, no matter what you do. Remember the world is what we make of it. We follow where we focus.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude." Maya Angelou - 1928 - 2014


Looks like you're working on something that will be fun!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the New Designs! *
> 
> With all the cleaning and organizing, you can imagine that I have been a bit distracted. In between boxes and sorting, I have been working on some of my newest designs for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue.
> 
> The holiday issue is one of my favorite, as it comes out in late August and kicks off the fall and holiday season. While some may find it odd to be making snowmen, nativities and Santa's before summer even has taken its hold, after working for the magazine for over fifteen years it has become a natural part of my life and the way I look at it, it "keeps Christmas in my heart" all year long!
> 
> Perhaps that is why being a designer is such a happy job. No matter what time of year it is, I am always focusing on the celebrations of life and holidays, and it is hard to be down when thinking in that direction.
> 
> This year I have three projects lined up for the issue. As usual, they will explore some different techniques that include both scroll sawing and a bit of painting as well as embellishing. While I know that there are some that like straight wood cutting, I get more and more messages and notes form those who are as excited as I am about adding a little something to their scrolling and I love finding and introducing new and EASY things to make projects more interesting. It makes things so much more FUN!
> 
> I hope to make wonderful progress today, and I am going to jump right in. But I will leave you all with a little peek of what I have on my table today. It is just a quick reminder that those holidays and autumn craft shows are closer than you think, and while you are enjoying the sun and sand this summer, know that we designers are working on a whole range of fun and festive projects for you to dazzle your friends, family and customers with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful, sunny morning here in Nova Scotia! The birds are singing and I can hear the geese down the road that have a new little family in the pond across from the river. The trees are filled in and green and the sun is shining brightly. It is going to be a spectacular day!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well, no matter what you do. Remember the world is what we make of it. We follow where we focus.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude." Maya Angelou - 1928 - 2014


Christmas looks very bright and cheery! Love the Santa waving from the corner . It's never too early to think of Christmas. I usually start my projects for Christmas in June!
A bit wet here today but the garden needed some watering! Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the New Designs! *
> 
> With all the cleaning and organizing, you can imagine that I have been a bit distracted. In between boxes and sorting, I have been working on some of my newest designs for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's holiday issue.
> 
> The holiday issue is one of my favorite, as it comes out in late August and kicks off the fall and holiday season. While some may find it odd to be making snowmen, nativities and Santa's before summer even has taken its hold, after working for the magazine for over fifteen years it has become a natural part of my life and the way I look at it, it "keeps Christmas in my heart" all year long!
> 
> Perhaps that is why being a designer is such a happy job. No matter what time of year it is, I am always focusing on the celebrations of life and holidays, and it is hard to be down when thinking in that direction.
> 
> This year I have three projects lined up for the issue. As usual, they will explore some different techniques that include both scroll sawing and a bit of painting as well as embellishing. While I know that there are some that like straight wood cutting, I get more and more messages and notes form those who are as excited as I am about adding a little something to their scrolling and I love finding and introducing new and EASY things to make projects more interesting. It makes things so much more FUN!
> 
> I hope to make wonderful progress today, and I am going to jump right in. But I will leave you all with a little peek of what I have on my table today. It is just a quick reminder that those holidays and autumn craft shows are closer than you think, and while you are enjoying the sun and sand this summer, know that we designers are working on a whole range of fun and festive projects for you to dazzle your friends, family and customers with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another beautiful, sunny morning here in Nova Scotia! The birds are singing and I can hear the geese down the road that have a new little family in the pond across from the river. The trees are filled in and green and the sun is shining brightly. It is going to be a spectacular day!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well, no matter what you do. Remember the world is what we make of it. We follow where we focus.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude." Maya Angelou - 1928 - 2014


Thank you all for your nice comments. I KNEW you would understand why I am doing Christmas things now! 

I really don't mind (and even LIKE) making holiday stuff all year round! It makes me happy and in good spirits. I am glad you like them and I think you will enjoy seeing them come together.

Take care and have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly Progressing*

As another week comes to a close, I once again marvel at just how quickly time passes. Can it be Friday already? Can it be the last week of May? We are already through five months of the year and summer is just starting to arrive here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really trying to green up, but some still only have buds on them. I think they just may need a little bit of time.

Time.

We could all use some more of that!

Looking back on what I accomplished this past week, I am a bit confused. I never understand why I seldom feel that I accomplished a lot. If I list everything that we did, the list would be long. But perhaps because there is still so much more that I wished I could have done or intended to do, it appears that I never catch up. On those rare occasions when I do meet my self-made goals, I often feel like I didn't set them high enough! (Sheesh! There is no pleasing me sometimes!) The older that I get though, the more I feel that I need to remember to take some time to LIVE my life and enjoy each day and what it brings - not gauge my success on my daily output of projects. There is so much around me that is wonderful and beautiful and taking some time each day to appreciate and enjoy these things is really the key to true happiness. Life is truly too short to do anything else.

Fortunately, I really do enjoy what I do for my 'work'. Because of this, most of the time I feel as if I never work because I enjoy myself so much every day. I realize that is an enviable position, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I love just about every aspect of my work and I also love the wonderfully creative people I meet though it. Whether it is through phone conversations or emails or Facebook, I love seeing what other creative people do and I feed on it and it inspires me to do more creative things. It is a wonderful cycle that is created and I do believe that many others feel the same as I do - we receive the best inspiration from our peers.

I received an email yesterday from a friend who is a very talented woodworker. I have mentioned Anna before and shown her amazing projects. I met Anna through the Lumberjocks website where I also post this blog and over the years we have become good friends. Anna posts a comment nearly every day on my blog and I even got to meet her and her husband Jim last summer when they visited Nova Scotia. It was so nice to meet face to face and we had a great afternoon. I love the way that Anna takes a pattern and changes it to suit her taste. I am always flattered when seeing her awesome work and she is a true inspiration to me.

Here is some of the latest pieces that Anna did:










She made the beautiful pendants that Keith designed (SLDK357 - 12 Embellished Filigree Pendants) and made a stand for them using my Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern (SLD416). All the pendants as well as the mask on the stand are made from hard wood and embellished with crystal rhinestones. I just think it is beautiful!

This is so uplifting to see when others use our patterns in ways of their own. We both feel honored that people are inspired by what we create. It really makes our job fun and we love when others share their interpretations of our patterns with us. (Thank you so much, Anna!) I hope others will do so as well.

As for yesterday, I had a wonderful day yesterday. In the morning I got some nagging paperwork out of the way. I have been meaning to do that for a long time and with all the organization that was going on this week, I knew I just had to bite the bullet and take the time to complete it. Now that it is done, I find myself wondering what took so long for me to get at it. It wasn't nearly as painful as the months of procrastination. Isn't that usually the case?

I am hoping to finish up my Santa that I showed you all yesterday, as well as a companion elf. I think you will like what I have in store for you with these projects, and while they are taking me a little longer than normal to finish, I hope they will be worth the wait.

It is rather foggy here this morning, as well as cool. Summer has not yet arrived, but hopefully will come soon. So for now, I will appreciate the day for what it is and enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you all have a great day as well.

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Progressing*
> 
> As another week comes to a close, I once again marvel at just how quickly time passes. Can it be Friday already? Can it be the last week of May? We are already through five months of the year and summer is just starting to arrive here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really trying to green up, but some still only have buds on them. I think they just may need a little bit of time.
> 
> Time.
> 
> We could all use some more of that!
> 
> Looking back on what I accomplished this past week, I am a bit confused. I never understand why I seldom feel that I accomplished a lot. If I list everything that we did, the list would be long. But perhaps because there is still so much more that I wished I could have done or intended to do, it appears that I never catch up. On those rare occasions when I do meet my self-made goals, I often feel like I didn't set them high enough! (Sheesh! There is no pleasing me sometimes!) The older that I get though, the more I feel that I need to remember to take some time to LIVE my life and enjoy each day and what it brings - not gauge my success on my daily output of projects. There is so much around me that is wonderful and beautiful and taking some time each day to appreciate and enjoy these things is really the key to true happiness. Life is truly too short to do anything else.
> 
> Fortunately, I really do enjoy what I do for my 'work'. Because of this, most of the time I feel as if I never work because I enjoy myself so much every day. I realize that is an enviable position, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I love just about every aspect of my work and I also love the wonderfully creative people I meet though it. Whether it is through phone conversations or emails or Facebook, I love seeing what other creative people do and I feed on it and it inspires me to do more creative things. It is a wonderful cycle that is created and I do believe that many others feel the same as I do - we receive the best inspiration from our peers.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a friend who is a very talented woodworker. I have mentioned Anna before and shown her amazing projects. I met Anna through the Lumberjocks website where I also post this blog and over the years we have become good friends. Anna posts a comment nearly every day on my blog and I even got to meet her and her husband Jim last summer when they visited Nova Scotia. It was so nice to meet face to face and we had a great afternoon. I love the way that Anna takes a pattern and changes it to suit her taste. I am always flattered when seeing her awesome work and she is a true inspiration to me.
> 
> Here is some of the latest pieces that Anna did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the beautiful pendants that Keith designed (SLDK357 - 12 Embellished Filigree Pendants) and made a stand for them using my Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern (SLD416). All the pendants as well as the mask on the stand are made from hard wood and embellished with crystal rhinestones. I just think it is beautiful!
> 
> This is so uplifting to see when others use our patterns in ways of their own. We both feel honored that people are inspired by what we create. It really makes our job fun and we love when others share their interpretations of our patterns with us. (Thank you so much, Anna!) I hope others will do so as well.
> 
> As for yesterday, I had a wonderful day yesterday. In the morning I got some nagging paperwork out of the way. I have been meaning to do that for a long time and with all the organization that was going on this week, I knew I just had to bite the bullet and take the time to complete it. Now that it is done, I find myself wondering what took so long for me to get at it. It wasn't nearly as painful as the months of procrastination. Isn't that usually the case?
> 
> I am hoping to finish up my Santa that I showed you all yesterday, as well as a companion elf. I think you will like what I have in store for you with these projects, and while they are taking me a little longer than normal to finish, I hope they will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is rather foggy here this morning, as well as cool. Summer has not yet arrived, but hopefully will come soon. So for now, I will appreciate the day for what it is and enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you all have a great day as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Good morning Sheila. I think as creative people we feed off one another's creativity and inspirations. Everyone sees something different in a piece of art. A walk in the forest can give us so much inspiration from nature's art gallery.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Progressing*
> 
> As another week comes to a close, I once again marvel at just how quickly time passes. Can it be Friday already? Can it be the last week of May? We are already through five months of the year and summer is just starting to arrive here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really trying to green up, but some still only have buds on them. I think they just may need a little bit of time.
> 
> Time.
> 
> We could all use some more of that!
> 
> Looking back on what I accomplished this past week, I am a bit confused. I never understand why I seldom feel that I accomplished a lot. If I list everything that we did, the list would be long. But perhaps because there is still so much more that I wished I could have done or intended to do, it appears that I never catch up. On those rare occasions when I do meet my self-made goals, I often feel like I didn't set them high enough! (Sheesh! There is no pleasing me sometimes!) The older that I get though, the more I feel that I need to remember to take some time to LIVE my life and enjoy each day and what it brings - not gauge my success on my daily output of projects. There is so much around me that is wonderful and beautiful and taking some time each day to appreciate and enjoy these things is really the key to true happiness. Life is truly too short to do anything else.
> 
> Fortunately, I really do enjoy what I do for my 'work'. Because of this, most of the time I feel as if I never work because I enjoy myself so much every day. I realize that is an enviable position, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I love just about every aspect of my work and I also love the wonderfully creative people I meet though it. Whether it is through phone conversations or emails or Facebook, I love seeing what other creative people do and I feed on it and it inspires me to do more creative things. It is a wonderful cycle that is created and I do believe that many others feel the same as I do - we receive the best inspiration from our peers.
> 
> I received an email yesterday from a friend who is a very talented woodworker. I have mentioned Anna before and shown her amazing projects. I met Anna through the Lumberjocks website where I also post this blog and over the years we have become good friends. Anna posts a comment nearly every day on my blog and I even got to meet her and her husband Jim last summer when they visited Nova Scotia. It was so nice to meet face to face and we had a great afternoon. I love the way that Anna takes a pattern and changes it to suit her taste. I am always flattered when seeing her awesome work and she is a true inspiration to me.
> 
> Here is some of the latest pieces that Anna did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the beautiful pendants that Keith designed (SLDK357 - 12 Embellished Filigree Pendants) and made a stand for them using my Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern (SLD416). All the pendants as well as the mask on the stand are made from hard wood and embellished with crystal rhinestones. I just think it is beautiful!
> 
> This is so uplifting to see when others use our patterns in ways of their own. We both feel honored that people are inspired by what we create. It really makes our job fun and we love when others share their interpretations of our patterns with us. (Thank you so much, Anna!) I hope others will do so as well.
> 
> As for yesterday, I had a wonderful day yesterday. In the morning I got some nagging paperwork out of the way. I have been meaning to do that for a long time and with all the organization that was going on this week, I knew I just had to bite the bullet and take the time to complete it. Now that it is done, I find myself wondering what took so long for me to get at it. It wasn't nearly as painful as the months of procrastination. Isn't that usually the case?
> 
> I am hoping to finish up my Santa that I showed you all yesterday, as well as a companion elf. I think you will like what I have in store for you with these projects, and while they are taking me a little longer than normal to finish, I hope they will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is rather foggy here this morning, as well as cool. Summer has not yet arrived, but hopefully will come soon. So for now, I will appreciate the day for what it is and enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you all have a great day as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


That is certainly true with you and I, my friend! I really enjoy our friendship and I love seeing your creativity! Thank you for sharing it with me and the rest of us! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Second Project Finished*

I was really pleased with the progress that I made yesterday. It is hard to believe though that this is the last day of May already and that we will be moving into the summer months. While the winter was long, it seems that spring was comparatively short.

Our trees across the road along the river are now all filled in with thick, green leaves. The pond down the road is not only host to a Canadian goose family, but also a mallard duck family as well. I love going by and seeing the parents followed by the line of young. What an ideal place to raise a young duck family! The pond is small, but quaint and pretty and right across the rural road is the mill and small waterfall formed by the Meteghan River. Sometimes we see the little families taking their young ones for a swim in the river. It is a joy to see for sure. It is so quiet and pretty in our area. I just love it.

I felt I accomplished a lot yesterday. I finished painting both sets of Santa ornaments as well as the elf ornaments for my contribution to the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I had been thinking of these designs for quite a while, and I am sure that I will be coming up with more of this style of ornaments in the near future.

You saw the sneak peek of the Santa the other day, and today I will show you the little elf. Both are painted very simply with very little shading. I did this on purpose because I want the woodworkers that make up most of our readership to perhaps give these ornaments a try. I had toyed with the idea of making them without paint, but I feel that they would lose a lot without color. I want them to be festive and bright and a lot of fun. The paint that I chose however makes it very easy to look good without any type of shading at all. I will explain that further in the instructions. Below are the pictures of the finished elf:



















I should correct myself and say ALMOST finished, as I have a few more details to add.

Figuring out the mechanics on this one was a little tricky, but in the end, I think it is simple enough and works splendidly. I am happy.

Today I will be working on the third and final contribution to the issue. You will need to come back tomorrow or Monday though to see that. I think it will be another fun project that is a little different than what is typical for the scroll saw magazines. I always like exploring new avenues.

I did want to mention a couple of things that are going on now with some of my favorite suppliers.

Lee Valley Tools has a free shipping event this week. This is where I get all my Rare Earth Magnets and they also have several other great supplies. Their prices are a little more than big box discount stores, but their quality and customer service is excellent. I do like shopping there. Click on the name for the details or to get to the site. The shipping special is from May 29th until June 9th if you spend $40 or more. That is very easy to do and I know I will be making an order soon.

The other special that I want to announce is from my favorite supplier of rhinestones, Rhinestone Canada. They are offering free shipping for orders shipping to Canada that are $100. I know that many of you that read are not in Canada, but I also wanted to say that their regular shipping costs are very reasonable as well. Besides that, their very low prices on these beautiful quality stones are very reasonable, and also include all taxes. This can save you a lot. I absolutely love ALL their stones and I find that even the cheaper Korean grade stones are absolutely stunning. Don't let the low prices fool you - you are getting wonderful quality products and fast and friendly service. (NO - they DON'T compensate me in any way to say that!) I have been ordering from them for over a year now and have highly recommended them to everyone. I have heard back from many, many people who ordered from them on my advice and every single person was happy and impressed with the quality of their products. They also have a free, downloadable catalog which will make it very convenient to keep track of things. These hot-fix rhinestones are one of my favorite ways to really make my projects beautiful, whether they are painted or scrolled wood. I encourage you to give them a try!

That will just about do it for today! I want to get an early start so that I can get my next projects finished. I hope you have a wonderful weekend and enjoy some of the spring weather that is finally here! Have fun, enjoy the outdoors and do something creative. You will be surprised at how GOOD it will make you feel!

Have a great Saturday, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's All In the Details*

Today's post is going to be really quick. I spent the bulk of the weekend working on finishing up my three projects for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and it needs to be shipped out today. I had a great time making these three projects and I think that they will be well-received.

I do feel like i just ran a marathon though, and I will look forward to a little break. Since I am already posting late today, I will get right down to business . . .

I finished three lovely Christmas cards that I cut on the scroll saw:










I also finished up my little Elf and Santa Jumping Jack ornaments. I plan to do many more of these cute Jumping Jacks, and even though I kept the painting very simple for these, I want to do more detailed figures in the future for my painting friends and offer the pieces up as kits. I think they will go over very well. 










And finally, I finished the Layered Decoupage Gift Box Ornaments. I love them with all the sparkly rhinestones attached. I think they are a wonderful project for the scroller who doesn't want to paint - or anyone for that matter! 










I hope you like everthing. The little details really made these projects go from nice to special! And nothing I did was difficult.

I had a wonderful weekend and will talk more about it tomorrow. But for now, I am running late and need to head out and get some things done. I hope you all have a fabulous day today. It is bright and warm and sunny here in Nova Scotia. A beautiful June day!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All In the Details*
> 
> Today's post is going to be really quick. I spent the bulk of the weekend working on finishing up my three projects for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and it needs to be shipped out today. I had a great time making these three projects and I think that they will be well-received.
> 
> I do feel like i just ran a marathon though, and I will look forward to a little break. Since I am already posting late today, I will get right down to business . . .
> 
> I finished three lovely Christmas cards that I cut on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished up my little Elf and Santa Jumping Jack ornaments. I plan to do many more of these cute Jumping Jacks, and even though I kept the painting very simple for these, I want to do more detailed figures in the future for my painting friends and offer the pieces up as kits. I think they will go over very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I finished the Layered Decoupage Gift Box Ornaments. I love them with all the sparkly rhinestones attached. I think they are a wonderful project for the scroller who doesn't want to paint - or anyone for that matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like everthing. The little details really made these projects go from nice to special! And nothing I did was difficult.
> 
> I had a wonderful weekend and will talk more about it tomorrow. But for now, I am running late and need to head out and get some things done. I hope you all have a fabulous day today. It is bright and warm and sunny here in Nova Scotia. A beautiful June day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila, You've once again outdone yourself! Glad you met your Magazine's deadline. The products are magnificent.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All In the Details*
> 
> Today's post is going to be really quick. I spent the bulk of the weekend working on finishing up my three projects for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and it needs to be shipped out today. I had a great time making these three projects and I think that they will be well-received.
> 
> I do feel like i just ran a marathon though, and I will look forward to a little break. Since I am already posting late today, I will get right down to business . . .
> 
> I finished three lovely Christmas cards that I cut on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished up my little Elf and Santa Jumping Jack ornaments. I plan to do many more of these cute Jumping Jacks, and even though I kept the painting very simple for these, I want to do more detailed figures in the future for my painting friends and offer the pieces up as kits. I think they will go over very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I finished the Layered Decoupage Gift Box Ornaments. I love them with all the sparkly rhinestones attached. I think they are a wonderful project for the scroller who doesn't want to paint - or anyone for that matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like everthing. The little details really made these projects go from nice to special! And nothing I did was difficult.
> 
> I had a wonderful weekend and will talk more about it tomorrow. But for now, I am running late and need to head out and get some things done. I hope you all have a fabulous day today. It is bright and warm and sunny here in Nova Scotia. A beautiful June day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The ornaments are great Sheila. The picture of the cards didn't come through. Would love to see them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All In the Details*
> 
> Today's post is going to be really quick. I spent the bulk of the weekend working on finishing up my three projects for the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine and it needs to be shipped out today. I had a great time making these three projects and I think that they will be well-received.
> 
> I do feel like i just ran a marathon though, and I will look forward to a little break. Since I am already posting late today, I will get right down to business . . .
> 
> I finished three lovely Christmas cards that I cut on the scroll saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished up my little Elf and Santa Jumping Jack ornaments. I plan to do many more of these cute Jumping Jacks, and even though I kept the painting very simple for these, I want to do more detailed figures in the future for my painting friends and offer the pieces up as kits. I think they will go over very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I finished the Layered Decoupage Gift Box Ornaments. I love them with all the sparkly rhinestones attached. I think they are a wonderful project for the scroller who doesn't want to paint - or anyone for that matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like everthing. The little details really made these projects go from nice to special! And nothing I did was difficult.
> 
> I had a wonderful weekend and will talk more about it tomorrow. But for now, I am running late and need to head out and get some things done. I hope you all have a fabulous day today. It is bright and warm and sunny here in Nova Scotia. A beautiful June day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both so much. Anna - I re-uploaded the photos. I don't know what happened. I am happy you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Website Updated*

There are times when I feel that I am not accomplishing all I set out to do. It seems that there are times when one project or another is not coming together quickly enough, and I feel that I could be doing more. But then there are other times when I look at the new things that we are continually adding to our website and I feel a bit better about things. When the final tally is made, we see the site growing nearly every day and we are adding several new things per month, including patterns, wood pieces for the painters and articles.

We try to update the site about every two weeks. This not only keeps us on our toes, but also keeps our followers and customers interested. As a small business, it is good to have an ever-changing range of projects and services we offer our customers, and I do believe that is why we continue to grow. I often am asked about our website from others who are looking to build and market their own business. Many of you who are starting your own web-based business are looking for advice on having a successful website. My best answer to them is to do lots of homework and learn how to maintain it yourself, as depending on others to do things for you can not only be costly, but also frustrating.

Nothing kills customer confidence like a neglected web page. When you expect people to invest in your services and products, you need to put your best foot forward and offer a website that is not only up to date, but easy to navigate and clearly displays what you have to offer. This needs to be followed up by excellent customer service, so when someone does make a purchase from your site, they are able to say to themselves "that was easy" and want to come back. In order to accomplish this, it takes a lot of extra work on your part. And while learning about web design and writing emails may not be what you had in mind when you decided you wanted to sell your patterns or finished products, you will soon learn that this part of the business occupies far more time than designing or creating itself. (That goes for both painters as well as woodworkers!) It is just part of the big picture and cannot and should not be ignored.

With that said, we have once again updated our website. While I thought that there wouldn't be many new things to add, when everything was listed in front of me, It surprised me just how much we accomplished since the last update about two weeks ago.

Keith has three new patterns available. They are as follows:

These cool "Coffee and Tea" Plaques: (SLDK376)










Another set of Songbird Mini-Plaques (SLDK368)



And another Bible Passage Plaque (SLDK377)



The Bible plaques continue to be very popular among our customers.

As for me, I have just one new project. The 12 Hare Garden Markers that I highlighted a couple of weeks ago. (SLD453)



I have had many inquiries regarding this pattern, and I decided to make it into one pattern that includes both the scroll saw pattern for cutting the garden markers, plus two alternative ways to paint them. I am also offering the Pre-Cut Wood Kit (SLDPK114) for those who don't cut wood and just want the silhouettes to paint. I have had many painters come to me for wood cutting and I really enjoy the chance at the saw and providing these pieces. I hope to continue to have more soon.

I also added the article on Transferring Inkjet Designs to Wood on our Resources page. I think this will help not only woodworkers and scrollers, but painters as well. There are so many wonderful things you can do using this easy method and it really helps you make projects look detailed and professional without having to have painting skill at all. I hope you check it out.

Today I am going to be busy writing my newsletter and sending it out to subscribers. We are including a special Discount Coupon Code for our Mailing List customers, so if you aren't on our mailing list and are thinking of getting something from our site, we encourage you to sign up. You can do so on our Mailing List page. We only send out newsletters about every two weeks and we never share your email with anyone. We don't want our followers to feel as if they are being hounded and we only like to keep them informed as to new things we have to offer. We frequently supply coupon codes which will give them discounts (as we are doing this time) because we appreciate their loyalty and support. These discounts aren't available to the general public.

I really enjoy our customers. I have come to know so many of you on a personal level and that is part of my job that I really love. It is so much fun to meet other creative people and see what awesome project they create. I think we all inspire each other.

Once again I am able to say it looks to be a beautiful day. The sun is shining and it is warm, but not hot and it is the perfect picture of spring. I can even say the black flies have mostly disappeared, so I am able to go outside once again without fear. Summer is almost here.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> There are times when I feel that I am not accomplishing all I set out to do. It seems that there are times when one project or another is not coming together quickly enough, and I feel that I could be doing more. But then there are other times when I look at the new things that we are continually adding to our website and I feel a bit better about things. When the final tally is made, we see the site growing nearly every day and we are adding several new things per month, including patterns, wood pieces for the painters and articles.
> 
> We try to update the site about every two weeks. This not only keeps us on our toes, but also keeps our followers and customers interested. As a small business, it is good to have an ever-changing range of projects and services we offer our customers, and I do believe that is why we continue to grow. I often am asked about our website from others who are looking to build and market their own business. Many of you who are starting your own web-based business are looking for advice on having a successful website. My best answer to them is to do lots of homework and learn how to maintain it yourself, as depending on others to do things for you can not only be costly, but also frustrating.
> 
> Nothing kills customer confidence like a neglected web page. When you expect people to invest in your services and products, you need to put your best foot forward and offer a website that is not only up to date, but easy to navigate and clearly displays what you have to offer. This needs to be followed up by excellent customer service, so when someone does make a purchase from your site, they are able to say to themselves "that was easy" and want to come back. In order to accomplish this, it takes a lot of extra work on your part. And while learning about web design and writing emails may not be what you had in mind when you decided you wanted to sell your patterns or finished products, you will soon learn that this part of the business occupies far more time than designing or creating itself. (That goes for both painters as well as woodworkers!) It is just part of the big picture and cannot and should not be ignored.
> 
> With that said, we have once again updated our website. While I thought that there wouldn't be many new things to add, when everything was listed in front of me, It surprised me just how much we accomplished since the last update about two weeks ago.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns available. They are as follows:
> 
> These cool "Coffee and Tea" Plaques: (SLDK376)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of Songbird Mini-Plaques (SLDK368)
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible Passage Plaque (SLDK377)
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible plaques continue to be very popular among our customers.
> 
> As for me, I have just one new project. The 12 Hare Garden Markers that I highlighted a couple of weeks ago. (SLD453)
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding this pattern, and I decided to make it into one pattern that includes both the scroll saw pattern for cutting the garden markers, plus two alternative ways to paint them. I am also offering the Pre-Cut Wood Kit (SLDPK114) for those who don't cut wood and just want the silhouettes to paint. I have had many painters come to me for wood cutting and I really enjoy the chance at the saw and providing these pieces. I hope to continue to have more soon.
> 
> I also added the article on Transferring Inkjet Designs to Wood on our Resources page. I think this will help not only woodworkers and scrollers, but painters as well. There are so many wonderful things you can do using this easy method and it really helps you make projects look detailed and professional without having to have painting skill at all. I hope you check it out.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing my newsletter and sending it out to subscribers. We are including a special Discount Coupon Code for our Mailing List customers, so if you aren't on our mailing list and are thinking of getting something from our site, we encourage you to sign up. You can do so on our Mailing List page. We only send out newsletters about every two weeks and we never share your email with anyone. We don't want our followers to feel as if they are being hounded and we only like to keep them informed as to new things we have to offer. We frequently supply coupon codes which will give them discounts (as we are doing this time) because we appreciate their loyalty and support. These discounts aren't available to the general public.
> 
> I really enjoy our customers. I have come to know so many of you on a personal level and that is part of my job that I really love. It is so much fun to meet other creative people and see what awesome project they create. I think we all inspire each other.
> 
> Once again I am able to say it looks to be a beautiful day. The sun is shining and it is warm, but not hot and it is the perfect picture of spring. I can even say the black flies have mostly disappeared, so I am able to go outside once again without fear. Summer is almost here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Your projects and creations are always a pleasure for my eyes to see. (including Keith's as well)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> There are times when I feel that I am not accomplishing all I set out to do. It seems that there are times when one project or another is not coming together quickly enough, and I feel that I could be doing more. But then there are other times when I look at the new things that we are continually adding to our website and I feel a bit better about things. When the final tally is made, we see the site growing nearly every day and we are adding several new things per month, including patterns, wood pieces for the painters and articles.
> 
> We try to update the site about every two weeks. This not only keeps us on our toes, but also keeps our followers and customers interested. As a small business, it is good to have an ever-changing range of projects and services we offer our customers, and I do believe that is why we continue to grow. I often am asked about our website from others who are looking to build and market their own business. Many of you who are starting your own web-based business are looking for advice on having a successful website. My best answer to them is to do lots of homework and learn how to maintain it yourself, as depending on others to do things for you can not only be costly, but also frustrating.
> 
> Nothing kills customer confidence like a neglected web page. When you expect people to invest in your services and products, you need to put your best foot forward and offer a website that is not only up to date, but easy to navigate and clearly displays what you have to offer. This needs to be followed up by excellent customer service, so when someone does make a purchase from your site, they are able to say to themselves "that was easy" and want to come back. In order to accomplish this, it takes a lot of extra work on your part. And while learning about web design and writing emails may not be what you had in mind when you decided you wanted to sell your patterns or finished products, you will soon learn that this part of the business occupies far more time than designing or creating itself. (That goes for both painters as well as woodworkers!) It is just part of the big picture and cannot and should not be ignored.
> 
> With that said, we have once again updated our website. While I thought that there wouldn't be many new things to add, when everything was listed in front of me, It surprised me just how much we accomplished since the last update about two weeks ago.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns available. They are as follows:
> 
> These cool "Coffee and Tea" Plaques: (SLDK376)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of Songbird Mini-Plaques (SLDK368)
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible Passage Plaque (SLDK377)
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible plaques continue to be very popular among our customers.
> 
> As for me, I have just one new project. The 12 Hare Garden Markers that I highlighted a couple of weeks ago. (SLD453)
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding this pattern, and I decided to make it into one pattern that includes both the scroll saw pattern for cutting the garden markers, plus two alternative ways to paint them. I am also offering the Pre-Cut Wood Kit (SLDPK114) for those who don't cut wood and just want the silhouettes to paint. I have had many painters come to me for wood cutting and I really enjoy the chance at the saw and providing these pieces. I hope to continue to have more soon.
> 
> I also added the article on Transferring Inkjet Designs to Wood on our Resources page. I think this will help not only woodworkers and scrollers, but painters as well. There are so many wonderful things you can do using this easy method and it really helps you make projects look detailed and professional without having to have painting skill at all. I hope you check it out.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing my newsletter and sending it out to subscribers. We are including a special Discount Coupon Code for our Mailing List customers, so if you aren't on our mailing list and are thinking of getting something from our site, we encourage you to sign up. You can do so on our Mailing List page. We only send out newsletters about every two weeks and we never share your email with anyone. We don't want our followers to feel as if they are being hounded and we only like to keep them informed as to new things we have to offer. We frequently supply coupon codes which will give them discounts (as we are doing this time) because we appreciate their loyalty and support. These discounts aren't available to the general public.
> 
> I really enjoy our customers. I have come to know so many of you on a personal level and that is part of my job that I really love. It is so much fun to meet other creative people and see what awesome project they create. I think we all inspire each other.
> 
> Once again I am able to say it looks to be a beautiful day. The sun is shining and it is warm, but not hot and it is the perfect picture of spring. I can even say the black flies have mostly disappeared, so I am able to go outside once again without fear. Summer is almost here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you very much Roger! 

Have a great Tuesday!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> There are times when I feel that I am not accomplishing all I set out to do. It seems that there are times when one project or another is not coming together quickly enough, and I feel that I could be doing more. But then there are other times when I look at the new things that we are continually adding to our website and I feel a bit better about things. When the final tally is made, we see the site growing nearly every day and we are adding several new things per month, including patterns, wood pieces for the painters and articles.
> 
> We try to update the site about every two weeks. This not only keeps us on our toes, but also keeps our followers and customers interested. As a small business, it is good to have an ever-changing range of projects and services we offer our customers, and I do believe that is why we continue to grow. I often am asked about our website from others who are looking to build and market their own business. Many of you who are starting your own web-based business are looking for advice on having a successful website. My best answer to them is to do lots of homework and learn how to maintain it yourself, as depending on others to do things for you can not only be costly, but also frustrating.
> 
> Nothing kills customer confidence like a neglected web page. When you expect people to invest in your services and products, you need to put your best foot forward and offer a website that is not only up to date, but easy to navigate and clearly displays what you have to offer. This needs to be followed up by excellent customer service, so when someone does make a purchase from your site, they are able to say to themselves "that was easy" and want to come back. In order to accomplish this, it takes a lot of extra work on your part. And while learning about web design and writing emails may not be what you had in mind when you decided you wanted to sell your patterns or finished products, you will soon learn that this part of the business occupies far more time than designing or creating itself. (That goes for both painters as well as woodworkers!) It is just part of the big picture and cannot and should not be ignored.
> 
> With that said, we have once again updated our website. While I thought that there wouldn't be many new things to add, when everything was listed in front of me, It surprised me just how much we accomplished since the last update about two weeks ago.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns available. They are as follows:
> 
> These cool "Coffee and Tea" Plaques: (SLDK376)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of Songbird Mini-Plaques (SLDK368)
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible Passage Plaque (SLDK377)
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible plaques continue to be very popular among our customers.
> 
> As for me, I have just one new project. The 12 Hare Garden Markers that I highlighted a couple of weeks ago. (SLD453)
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding this pattern, and I decided to make it into one pattern that includes both the scroll saw pattern for cutting the garden markers, plus two alternative ways to paint them. I am also offering the Pre-Cut Wood Kit (SLDPK114) for those who don't cut wood and just want the silhouettes to paint. I have had many painters come to me for wood cutting and I really enjoy the chance at the saw and providing these pieces. I hope to continue to have more soon.
> 
> I also added the article on Transferring Inkjet Designs to Wood on our Resources page. I think this will help not only woodworkers and scrollers, but painters as well. There are so many wonderful things you can do using this easy method and it really helps you make projects look detailed and professional without having to have painting skill at all. I hope you check it out.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing my newsletter and sending it out to subscribers. We are including a special Discount Coupon Code for our Mailing List customers, so if you aren't on our mailing list and are thinking of getting something from our site, we encourage you to sign up. You can do so on our Mailing List page. We only send out newsletters about every two weeks and we never share your email with anyone. We don't want our followers to feel as if they are being hounded and we only like to keep them informed as to new things we have to offer. We frequently supply coupon codes which will give them discounts (as we are doing this time) because we appreciate their loyalty and support. These discounts aren't available to the general public.
> 
> I really enjoy our customers. I have come to know so many of you on a personal level and that is part of my job that I really love. It is so much fun to meet other creative people and see what awesome project they create. I think we all inspire each other.
> 
> Once again I am able to say it looks to be a beautiful day. The sun is shining and it is warm, but not hot and it is the perfect picture of spring. I can even say the black flies have mostly disappeared, so I am able to go outside once again without fear. Summer is almost here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Love the plaques! I really must give them a try this year and unplug my foot pedal! The garden markers will make great stocking stuffers. Now that the show is over, Christmas projects are on the agenda!
A beautiful sunny day here - a day to beat the garden back into shape!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> There are times when I feel that I am not accomplishing all I set out to do. It seems that there are times when one project or another is not coming together quickly enough, and I feel that I could be doing more. But then there are other times when I look at the new things that we are continually adding to our website and I feel a bit better about things. When the final tally is made, we see the site growing nearly every day and we are adding several new things per month, including patterns, wood pieces for the painters and articles.
> 
> We try to update the site about every two weeks. This not only keeps us on our toes, but also keeps our followers and customers interested. As a small business, it is good to have an ever-changing range of projects and services we offer our customers, and I do believe that is why we continue to grow. I often am asked about our website from others who are looking to build and market their own business. Many of you who are starting your own web-based business are looking for advice on having a successful website. My best answer to them is to do lots of homework and learn how to maintain it yourself, as depending on others to do things for you can not only be costly, but also frustrating.
> 
> Nothing kills customer confidence like a neglected web page. When you expect people to invest in your services and products, you need to put your best foot forward and offer a website that is not only up to date, but easy to navigate and clearly displays what you have to offer. This needs to be followed up by excellent customer service, so when someone does make a purchase from your site, they are able to say to themselves "that was easy" and want to come back. In order to accomplish this, it takes a lot of extra work on your part. And while learning about web design and writing emails may not be what you had in mind when you decided you wanted to sell your patterns or finished products, you will soon learn that this part of the business occupies far more time than designing or creating itself. (That goes for both painters as well as woodworkers!) It is just part of the big picture and cannot and should not be ignored.
> 
> With that said, we have once again updated our website. While I thought that there wouldn't be many new things to add, when everything was listed in front of me, It surprised me just how much we accomplished since the last update about two weeks ago.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns available. They are as follows:
> 
> These cool "Coffee and Tea" Plaques: (SLDK376)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of Songbird Mini-Plaques (SLDK368)
> 
> 
> 
> And another Bible Passage Plaque (SLDK377)
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible plaques continue to be very popular among our customers.
> 
> As for me, I have just one new project. The 12 Hare Garden Markers that I highlighted a couple of weeks ago. (SLD453)
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding this pattern, and I decided to make it into one pattern that includes both the scroll saw pattern for cutting the garden markers, plus two alternative ways to paint them. I am also offering the Pre-Cut Wood Kit (SLDPK114) for those who don't cut wood and just want the silhouettes to paint. I have had many painters come to me for wood cutting and I really enjoy the chance at the saw and providing these pieces. I hope to continue to have more soon.
> 
> I also added the article on Transferring Inkjet Designs to Wood on our Resources page. I think this will help not only woodworkers and scrollers, but painters as well. There are so many wonderful things you can do using this easy method and it really helps you make projects look detailed and professional without having to have painting skill at all. I hope you check it out.
> 
> Today I am going to be busy writing my newsletter and sending it out to subscribers. We are including a special Discount Coupon Code for our Mailing List customers, so if you aren't on our mailing list and are thinking of getting something from our site, we encourage you to sign up. You can do so on our Mailing List page. We only send out newsletters about every two weeks and we never share your email with anyone. We don't want our followers to feel as if they are being hounded and we only like to keep them informed as to new things we have to offer. We frequently supply coupon codes which will give them discounts (as we are doing this time) because we appreciate their loyalty and support. These discounts aren't available to the general public.
> 
> I really enjoy our customers. I have come to know so many of you on a personal level and that is part of my job that I really love. It is so much fun to meet other creative people and see what awesome project they create. I think we all inspire each other.
> 
> Once again I am able to say it looks to be a beautiful day. The sun is shining and it is warm, but not hot and it is the perfect picture of spring. I can even say the black flies have mostly disappeared, so I am able to go outside once again without fear. Summer is almost here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Yes - we are finally getting nice weather here as well, Anna. It has been beautiful out and the dreaded black flies seem to have run their course. Now I can enjoy the outdoors as well.

I hope you have a great day!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creative Overload*

Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.

I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.

I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.

The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.

I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.










Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.



















Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.










Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.










And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !










And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.










As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.

Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.

I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


----------



## americancanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


Sheila
just for your information the geese that you are speaking about are Canada geese, not Canadian geese


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


Good to know. 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


Beautiful photos!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


Thank you Katie! I hope you are having a good spring!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


Yes, you do live in a beautiful spot. We had a great time visiting your area last summer. Happy to see that spring has finally arrived in NS and the greens are showing well. The mill would be a beautiful tea shop/artisans shop and a great tourist attraction.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


My, my Sheila such magnificent surroundings you get to enjoy. Just a fantastic setting for your creative juices to flow. Thanks for the travelloug.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


Thank you both! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Creative Overload*
> 
> Lately I have felt a bit unfocused. I am not worried about that really, as this seems to happen to me from time to time and usually passes after a bit. I don't particularly like the feeling though. It usually occurs when I have many different things going on at once in different directions and I tend to get 'stuck' along the way as to which way I want to proceed first. I used to worry about it a bit, but now I have come to recognize it as just being a 'creative overload' and I know that if I just let it be and back off a bit, things seem to fall into place and I am right back to being productive again. I don't think it is a bad thing at all.
> 
> I am still working on writing the instructions for my three projects that I featured on Monday's blog. These three things went to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine for publication in their holiday issue. It is always a bit of pressure for me to create designs for that particular issue because it is their most popular of the year. Many people want to get a jump start on their holiday crafting and as a designer, I want to put my best foot forward, as always. I like to think that my contributions to the issue help sell it and encourage interest in the magazine. Even though many people seem to prefer online magazines, I still like the thought of holding a paper issue in my hands, and I hope that the magazine is around for at least a while longer. In any case, coming off of that level of pressure that I place on myself usually leaves me with a bit of a 'let down.' For me, it is just part of the process. I have come to recognize and accept it.
> 
> I am happy to say that Keith and I have gone back to taking our daily walks. Although Keith has been having issues with one foot hurting a bit, he has been trying to stretch it out daily and we have been keeping our walks limited to the kilometer walk to the end of our road and back - staying on the pavement. While it may not be a picturesque as a stroll through the woods behind us, it is nonetheless filled with beauty and inspiration. The dreaded black flies seem to have run their course which allows me to enjoy the outdoors without fear of bites or the subsequent reactions I get from them. It is a much needed and welcome chance for me to step away from things and be thoughtful and appreciate all the beauty around me. And that is refreshing in itself.
> 
> The other day I had the presence of mind to bring my camera with me on our short stroll through my neighborhood. In looking back at the photos this morning, I am once again reminded of all the natural beauty that is around me. It is quite the change from the city streets of Chicago where I grew up. I have come to love it here in our little place across the road from the Meteghan River, Nova Scotia and I feel very fortunate to be where I am. I don't think I will ever take that for granted.
> 
> I was thrilled this year when the family of Canadian Geese returned to the small pond down the road from us. We had seen the male there for a month or so, and recently he has been joined by his mate and their small goslings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year there were two families. But only the one came back to raise their young here again. There is though a mallard duck family that we sometime see sharing the pond with the geese. They weren't visible at the time I took the pictures, and in all probability they were across the road in the river, as we see them swimming there from time to time as well. It is quite a nice little area for them to be, and they are left in peace and I am sure well-fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just past the pond, there is a pasture where four horses reside. The area goes back up the hill and I think that they are very happy there. You can hear the bellow of the bull frogs from the marsh and pond and it is beautifully quiet and peaceful. We enjoy seeing the horses in winter as well, as they are out on the milder days all year long. I will have to try to remember to take a photo then as well, as it really makes a pretty scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from the horses, there is a beautiful little garden area set up by one of our neighbors. I just thought I would take a photo of it because it looked so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the road (at the crossroad) is the old mill. The mill is no longer in operation, but the dam is and yesterday there were several cars parked and people inside. I wonder if they are thinking of doing some sort of renovation? I always thought if I ever came into money I would love to set up the mill as a woodworking shop or a tea shop or small cafe. Wouldn't that be fun? It would share the history of the mill as well as be functional and a nice little place for tourists to stop and visit. Perhaps a couple of hand made items would be available as well. Oh . . . to dream . . . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - on our way home we encountered a single lupine. They are definitely late in coming out this year, as is just about everything. I was not familiar with them until I came to Nova Scotia, but they are very plentiful and pretty and grow wild just about everywhere. I will post more pictures of them as they bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I live in a beautiful neighborhood, filled with inspiration. Sometimes just taking some time to enjoy things can help relieve the traffic jam of ideas that I have in my head. I am very fortunate to be where I am and I never wonder why I am so inspired every day.
> 
> Today I plan to do more writing. Perhaps I will be able to button up the three projects and start on some new things. I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but I am letting them gel for now and thinking them through.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. Remember to take time to enjoy the beauty around you.


I have been told to be absolutely sure that "you stop and smell the coffee". That is so true.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 9*

After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.

I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.

I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.

But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.

I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.

So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.

My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.

I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.

For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:










Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:










And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:










I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)

The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:










I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.

Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:










It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.

I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.

It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.

I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Welcome back Sheila. Missed having my coffee with you in the mornings.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Thanks, Rick! I missed visiting with you all as well. But I needed some time to gather my thoughts. I am sure you understand. 

Thanks for stopping by! I hope you have a great week ahead!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Good morning Sheila! Good to have you back. Everyone needs time to regroup and do some things for themselves to recharge the batteries. I love the embroidery! You've done a beautiful job on it and the "Summertime Tea" banner looks very fresh and summery! I look forward to seeing the finishing touches.
Beautiful sunny day here though a bit windy.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Nice to see you back, Sheila. I kind of know what you mean by a sabbatical, no woodworking for me for the next few weeks. Also good to sort things out and come back fresh. Well thats what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Hi, Anna - I am happy you like the banner. I really like doing this kind of painting sometimes, as it is fun and colorful and stress-free.

Speaking of stress . . .

Martyn - I hope you have a smooth move. I find moving 'overwhelming' and I find myself full of anxiety when presented with the issue. I love your new place though and I hope you two are very happy there. It will give you a chance to weed things out and reorganize everything. You will feel so much better when you are settled. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


I appreciate your daily thoughts. I only wish the world had outlooks like yourself, and others that are up-beat, productive, and positive. One day at a time, and steadily forward is the way to go.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Sheila,

I finally got this blog page to open all the photographs . . . and what an incredible treat again! I love looking at your embroidery. It would be very difficult to choose a favorite panel. They are all outstanding.

A Bible verse which is always helpful when we get bogged down with the negative things of life or sins that overwhelm us is found in Philippians 4:8. We set it to music to teach the children when we used to do an after-school Bible club. "Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable-if anything is excellent or praiseworthy-think about such things." NIV


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 9*
> 
> After an unprecedented three days off of blogging, I am back. I say "unprecedented" because in the four plus years since I began writing, I don't think that I ever skipped three days in a row while I was still home here and not on the road or away. Writing has become a morning ritual for me - as many of you know - and while it felt rather 'strange' not communicating with you all each morning, I believe it was a much needed break from my regular routine and something I felt necessary - at least for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't pretend to completely understand the need for this (short) sabbatical. I only know that I was finding it difficult to express my thoughts, as the state of the world was beginning to get to me. I think I needed some time away to take a breath and regroup and take any and all pressure off myself that I could. I think it did some good.
> 
> I always try to come here in the morning and plan my day on a good note. I like to focus on the positive things that are in my life and hopefully share that positive outlook with you, my readers. Many of you write me and tell me that you look forward to my posts each day, and they help to lift you up on the days when you may not be feeling so optimistic. I like hearing that, and I feel that if I can make even one person smile or feel inspired through my writing here, it is worth it. I think that probably the biggest part of being a creative person is hoping that we bring some joy and happiness to others through our creations. And to ourselves as well. I often find myself engrossed in my own world, filled with beauty, art and other positive and creative people. No wonder I am so happy most of the time.
> 
> But no matter how comfortable and happy we make our own world seem, it is sometimes difficult to filter out the real world and it's issues. Our compassion and concern for those around us doesn't allow the hardships of others to be ignored and the feelings of empathy and sadness for our friends, family and fellow beings take hold on our souls. It can be positively debilitating.
> 
> I think the worst part is seeing those around us suffer and feel completely helpless. It doesn't have to be someone we even know. With the wide reach of information and media that floods our senses each day, it is sometimes difficult to avoid hearing story after story of hardship and despair. As a result, even the most optimistic among us can get 'down' from time to time. I am no different. I was feeling very overwhelmed by the world in general and as if life itself was beginning to spin out of control. I needed to stop, take a breath and regroup so that I would be able to better cope with the things around me. Whether I would be able to control them or not was inconsequential. I needed to take a step back and figure out what was in my power to change and what could not, and I needed to let go of the latter. This didn't mean that I no longer cared, but it meant that my own energies would be spent in a better way. Hopefully to improve the things that I did have the power to change, instead of worrying about things which I had no control.
> 
> So instead of coming here and writing about the sad or negative feelings that I was experiencing, I decided to take a break. After all - I am from the school of thought where "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" was taught, and I may not always be perfect in that regard, but I do try my best to keep my words and outlook positive. For I truly do believe that we follow where we focus, and by just thinking positively and focusing on positive things, we make our own lives happier and bring happiness to others.
> 
> My time away was not spent idle. Besides thinking about things and sorting through the thoughts in my mind, I actually accomplished a great deal. I sorted through all of my clothing and completed the transition from winter clothes to summer clothes. I continued to organize and re-organize some of my drawers, closets and supplies, and I began moving things down to the new storage area granted to me by my landlord. That alone empowered me, as I always feel so much better when things are neat and tidy. I was changing the things that I could, and making myself happier and a bit more comfortable, and that was the first step to healing.
> 
> I worked on my embroidery as well. The other day, I finished my ninth panel from my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. This was the mid-point of the project, so in my own mind it was quite a milestone for me. I had initially given myself until the New Year to complete the sampler (January, 2015) but at the rate I am going, I may be done by early autumn. I am thoroughly enjoying this process, and while I do make mistakes from time to time, I am learning so much from it and I am planning on the ways I will apply my knowledge in future projects. I already have ideas for designing my own. But that will come in time.
> 
> For now, I will show you my finished panel. It consists of the Leucadendron Xanthoconus, with it's beautiful clusters of French knots for the centers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Leucadendron Sheilae (a flower that shares my name!) I love the beautiful and flowing petals of this one. I am learning to leave my stitches loose enough and 'coax' them into position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the beautiful centerpiece of this panel - the Leucadendron Eucalyptifolium - with its lovely conal center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite panel yet. (Yes! I say that with every panel I complete!)
> 
> The overall look of the three Leucadendron species is pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes a wonderful centerpiece for this sampler. I have already began the next panel, but I will save the pictures of that until it is completed. Panel 9 was very complex and took a long while to complete, and Panel 10 seems as if it will be done much quicker. Little by little the sampler is coming together. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but I am pretty encouraged with it so far. And I can't deny that I am learning a great deal. It is like taking a master's course in embroidery. I will continue to post the panels as I complete them.
> 
> Throughout the weekend, I also finished up my writing for my three projects that will be in the holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. Getting that behind me really took a load off of my mind, and it allowed me to take a breath and move on to the next project. I decided to work on a painting project for the "Painting With Friends" group, as I always find the Terrye French drawings to be fun and uplifting. The design I am assigned is called "Summertime Tea" and I decided to make it into a welcome banner. Here is where I am at with it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun and relaxing and I have some cute little 'surprises' to add to it. It is just the kind of project that I need to get back into a good place. Following this, I will be working on some new scroll saw projects as well. Again I feel the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I missed 'talking' to all of you these past days, but I felt that the time I spent away was both functional and necessary. Many times I am asked how I keep from burning out, as I always seem to be moving full steam ahead in many creative directions. I feel that it is important to remember to take time for yourself on a regular basis and just do what YOU want to do for a day or so. Or do nothing at all. You will be amazed at how much you can accomplish by doing seemingly nothing. Resting your soul and mind will pay off many times over.
> 
> It's Monday again, and summer is almost here. I hope you are all in the swing of things and enjoying the beauty around you - whatever it is.
> 
> I wish you a peaceful, creative and happy day.


Thank you both Roger and LW. 

I am glad you like the panel, LW. And the phrase you posted was very profound. I also think that focusing on positive things really helps us feel better about things. There are many positive things in our world, we only need to concentrate on them a bit more sometimes. It seems that the negative things are crammed down our throats all the time can get to us. There is so much negativity in the press. I don't think we would be human if it didn't get to us sometimes. But focusing on positive and doing positive things I think helps us get into a better place. 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Painting With Friends*

It felt really good to be back in the swing of things. Yesterday I was feeling much better about everything and I made wonderful progress on my next "Painting With Friends" pattern. In fact, I finished the painting part of the design completely.

Many people ask me how the "Painting With Friends" program works. I thought that I would give a bit of an explanation again because of the many recent inquiries I have received.

Painting With Friends is the name that a group of artists works and publishes under. I guess it is like a painting co-op. It is centered around the very talented prim artist Terrye French. Terrye is one of the most talented, giving and prolific people I have ever seen. She has so many ideas, that she realizes that there is no way that she would be able to develop them all into painting patterns. Several years ago, Terrye and Deb Antonick teamed up and created the Painting With Friends group. Since Terrye wanted to focus mainly on drawing and designing, and Deb was excellent at organization and a wonderful designer in her own rite, they decided to work together to form a group of designers that would develop and sell patterns based on Terrye's drawings.

It works like this . . .

Terrye creates line drawings and sketches of her ideas for patterns and sends them to Deb. Deb coordinates the distribution to the line drawings to the artists who are part of the team. The artist uses the line work any way she wishes and develops the pattern to sell under the "Painting With Friends" label.

It is that simple and works wonderfully for all involved.

I love being part of this program because not only does it allow me to work with a very talented team of artists, but it also allows me to work outside my usual 'comfort zone' and expand my abilities. I love receiving Terrye's adorable drawings! As soon as I see them, I begin to think about how I want to present them as the finished project. I love the fact that we get to use them any way we wish, as it really encourages me as an individual artist to impart my own style and creativity into the project. There are very few restrictions, and as long as we follow some basic guidelines, we are pretty much free to do what we please.

I look at the Painting With Friends designs as something that is win/win all around. Terrye gets to do what she loves - creating and drawing, we get to enjoy the process of designing with a 'helping start' from a very talented artist, and the public gets a wealth of amazing prim designs - each with a different style and personality which reflects the artist who created it, yet with the cohesiveness and style that Terrye is known for. I think it is awesome!

For myself, I love being a part of this group. For the most part, I work on my own and create my own designs. That is all well and good and I do enjoy having the freedom to do whatever I choose, but there are also times when I would like to have the feedback of others, and work as part of a larger team. This allows me to do both. I can work on my own patterns when I please, and also work with the Painting With Friends group whenever I choose. Since I don't have a painting group or any group type of interaction in my area, it is a great way for me to build friendships, reach out to new customers, and enjoy stress-free painting. It is wonderful when I feel 'stuck' to be able to take one of Terrye's designs and develop it into a pattern. For me it is sometimes the most difficult part of the process, and I love how fun and whimsical Terrye's drawings are. They always put a smile on my face.

Last month however, Terrye suffered a stroke. We were all devastated with this news, and hope that she is able to make a full recovery. It is wonderful to see the painting community band together in support of Terrye. We all wish her a speedy recovery and all the best.

I was given this and one additional drawing prior to Terrye becoming ill. While I was painting it and developing it, I was filled with emotion. I thought about all the people's lives that Terrye has touched and all the joy she brings to so many through her art and how unselfish and sharing she is with everyone. I hope with all my heart that she recovers fully and once again is able to create. I know with each drawing, she gives us part of herself.

I finished the painting part of my "Summertime Tea" banner yesterday. I am happy with it and it makes me smile. I wanted to make something bright and cheerful and representative of what the Painting With Friends group stands for. Friendship. Creativity. Sharing.

Here is a picture of the finished banner:










I still need to do some color correction and take photos in the proper light. But you can get the idea. I created a welcome banner that will work with the wood piece header I made for my Springtime Iris pattern (SLDP220) . Like the iris, it is painted on durable Roc-Lon fabric so it can be hung outdoors. I love painting on Roc-Lon! I also love that you can cut the edges to any shape you wish without worrying about fraying.

The designs is themed for summer, including little bees:










and even ants:










The buttons, sunflowers and strawberries are all sparkled, as well as the bee's wings. It isn't over-sparkly but just enough to shimmer in the sunlight. I used DecoArt Glamour Dust paint to achieve this subtle effect.

Today I will be spending the day writing up the pattern, and I should have it available by tomorrow.

If you like this design, I invite you to visit the Painting With Friends Blogspot page to see all the new designs by Terrye and her friends. You can also purchase Painting With Friends patterns on Etsy at the Painting With Friends Etsy Store. All the patterns are available as PDF files, and they are very reasonably priced. Terrye even has some wonderful "Collections" of many patterns for a minimal price. I know you will really love them!

I also encourage you to visit Deb Antonick's site Painting with Deb. Deb is another fantastic artist and has many incredible designs. She gives so much to the painting community and has dedicated her life to painting and helping others learn to paint as well. And without her, the Painting With Friends program wouldn't be possible.

I love my creative friends. Not only from the painting community, but those who are in the woodworking community as well. While it is wonderful to be a free-lance designer and be able to work on my own, I wouldn't want to be on this journey without the many creative friends that I have met along the way. The friendship, support and love of creating has been a binding force that has not only helped us all, but has helped the arts as well through sharing. For me, it is a happy place in this sometimes overwhelming and troubled world. Painting and creating with my "friends" really makes my life better.

I wouldn't want it to be any other way.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> It felt really good to be back in the swing of things. Yesterday I was feeling much better about everything and I made wonderful progress on my next "Painting With Friends" pattern. In fact, I finished the painting part of the design completely.
> 
> Many people ask me how the "Painting With Friends" program works. I thought that I would give a bit of an explanation again because of the many recent inquiries I have received.
> 
> Painting With Friends is the name that a group of artists works and publishes under. I guess it is like a painting co-op. It is centered around the very talented prim artist Terrye French. Terrye is one of the most talented, giving and prolific people I have ever seen. She has so many ideas, that she realizes that there is no way that she would be able to develop them all into painting patterns. Several years ago, Terrye and Deb Antonick teamed up and created the Painting With Friends group. Since Terrye wanted to focus mainly on drawing and designing, and Deb was excellent at organization and a wonderful designer in her own rite, they decided to work together to form a group of designers that would develop and sell patterns based on Terrye's drawings.
> 
> It works like this . . .
> 
> Terrye creates line drawings and sketches of her ideas for patterns and sends them to Deb. Deb coordinates the distribution to the line drawings to the artists who are part of the team. The artist uses the line work any way she wishes and develops the pattern to sell under the "Painting With Friends" label.
> 
> It is that simple and works wonderfully for all involved.
> 
> I love being part of this program because not only does it allow me to work with a very talented team of artists, but it also allows me to work outside my usual 'comfort zone' and expand my abilities. I love receiving Terrye's adorable drawings! As soon as I see them, I begin to think about how I want to present them as the finished project. I love the fact that we get to use them any way we wish, as it really encourages me as an individual artist to impart my own style and creativity into the project. There are very few restrictions, and as long as we follow some basic guidelines, we are pretty much free to do what we please.
> 
> I look at the Painting With Friends designs as something that is win/win all around. Terrye gets to do what she loves - creating and drawing, we get to enjoy the process of designing with a 'helping start' from a very talented artist, and the public gets a wealth of amazing prim designs - each with a different style and personality which reflects the artist who created it, yet with the cohesiveness and style that Terrye is known for. I think it is awesome!
> 
> For myself, I love being a part of this group. For the most part, I work on my own and create my own designs. That is all well and good and I do enjoy having the freedom to do whatever I choose, but there are also times when I would like to have the feedback of others, and work as part of a larger team. This allows me to do both. I can work on my own patterns when I please, and also work with the Painting With Friends group whenever I choose. Since I don't have a painting group or any group type of interaction in my area, it is a great way for me to build friendships, reach out to new customers, and enjoy stress-free painting. It is wonderful when I feel 'stuck' to be able to take one of Terrye's designs and develop it into a pattern. For me it is sometimes the most difficult part of the process, and I love how fun and whimsical Terrye's drawings are. They always put a smile on my face.
> 
> Last month however, Terrye suffered a stroke. We were all devastated with this news, and hope that she is able to make a full recovery. It is wonderful to see the painting community band together in support of Terrye. We all wish her a speedy recovery and all the best.
> 
> I was given this and one additional drawing prior to Terrye becoming ill. While I was painting it and developing it, I was filled with emotion. I thought about all the people's lives that Terrye has touched and all the joy she brings to so many through her art and how unselfish and sharing she is with everyone. I hope with all my heart that she recovers fully and once again is able to create. I know with each drawing, she gives us part of herself.
> 
> I finished the painting part of my "Summertime Tea" banner yesterday. I am happy with it and it makes me smile. I wanted to make something bright and cheerful and representative of what the Painting With Friends group stands for. Friendship. Creativity. Sharing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do some color correction and take photos in the proper light. But you can get the idea. I created a welcome banner that will work with the wood piece header I made for my Springtime Iris pattern (SLDP220) . Like the iris, it is painted on durable Roc-Lon fabric so it can be hung outdoors. I love painting on Roc-Lon! I also love that you can cut the edges to any shape you wish without worrying about fraying.
> 
> The designs is themed for summer, including little bees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even ants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons, sunflowers and strawberries are all sparkled, as well as the bee's wings. It isn't over-sparkly but just enough to shimmer in the sunlight. I used DecoArt Glamour Dust paint to achieve this subtle effect.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing up the pattern, and I should have it available by tomorrow.
> 
> If you like this design, I invite you to visit the Painting With Friends Blogspot page to see all the new designs by Terrye and her friends. You can also purchase Painting With Friends patterns on Etsy at the Painting With Friends Etsy Store. All the patterns are available as PDF files, and they are very reasonably priced. Terrye even has some wonderful "Collections" of many patterns for a minimal price. I know you will really love them!
> 
> I also encourage you to visit Deb Antonick's site Painting with Deb. Deb is another fantastic artist and has many incredible designs. She gives so much to the painting community and has dedicated her life to painting and helping others learn to paint as well. And without her, the Painting With Friends program wouldn't be possible.
> 
> I love my creative friends. Not only from the painting community, but those who are in the woodworking community as well. While it is wonderful to be a free-lance designer and be able to work on my own, I wouldn't want to be on this journey without the many creative friends that I have met along the way. The friendship, support and love of creating has been a binding force that has not only helped us all, but has helped the arts as well through sharing. For me, it is a happy place in this sometimes overwhelming and troubled world. Painting and creating with my "friends" really makes my life better.
> 
> I wouldn't want it to be any other way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila. I love the way the banner turned out. Roc-Lon would make beautiful summertime placemats and could go along with Keith's napkin holders….......hmmm I see a Christmas present in the works!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Painting With Friends*
> 
> It felt really good to be back in the swing of things. Yesterday I was feeling much better about everything and I made wonderful progress on my next "Painting With Friends" pattern. In fact, I finished the painting part of the design completely.
> 
> Many people ask me how the "Painting With Friends" program works. I thought that I would give a bit of an explanation again because of the many recent inquiries I have received.
> 
> Painting With Friends is the name that a group of artists works and publishes under. I guess it is like a painting co-op. It is centered around the very talented prim artist Terrye French. Terrye is one of the most talented, giving and prolific people I have ever seen. She has so many ideas, that she realizes that there is no way that she would be able to develop them all into painting patterns. Several years ago, Terrye and Deb Antonick teamed up and created the Painting With Friends group. Since Terrye wanted to focus mainly on drawing and designing, and Deb was excellent at organization and a wonderful designer in her own rite, they decided to work together to form a group of designers that would develop and sell patterns based on Terrye's drawings.
> 
> It works like this . . .
> 
> Terrye creates line drawings and sketches of her ideas for patterns and sends them to Deb. Deb coordinates the distribution to the line drawings to the artists who are part of the team. The artist uses the line work any way she wishes and develops the pattern to sell under the "Painting With Friends" label.
> 
> It is that simple and works wonderfully for all involved.
> 
> I love being part of this program because not only does it allow me to work with a very talented team of artists, but it also allows me to work outside my usual 'comfort zone' and expand my abilities. I love receiving Terrye's adorable drawings! As soon as I see them, I begin to think about how I want to present them as the finished project. I love the fact that we get to use them any way we wish, as it really encourages me as an individual artist to impart my own style and creativity into the project. There are very few restrictions, and as long as we follow some basic guidelines, we are pretty much free to do what we please.
> 
> I look at the Painting With Friends designs as something that is win/win all around. Terrye gets to do what she loves - creating and drawing, we get to enjoy the process of designing with a 'helping start' from a very talented artist, and the public gets a wealth of amazing prim designs - each with a different style and personality which reflects the artist who created it, yet with the cohesiveness and style that Terrye is known for. I think it is awesome!
> 
> For myself, I love being a part of this group. For the most part, I work on my own and create my own designs. That is all well and good and I do enjoy having the freedom to do whatever I choose, but there are also times when I would like to have the feedback of others, and work as part of a larger team. This allows me to do both. I can work on my own patterns when I please, and also work with the Painting With Friends group whenever I choose. Since I don't have a painting group or any group type of interaction in my area, it is a great way for me to build friendships, reach out to new customers, and enjoy stress-free painting. It is wonderful when I feel 'stuck' to be able to take one of Terrye's designs and develop it into a pattern. For me it is sometimes the most difficult part of the process, and I love how fun and whimsical Terrye's drawings are. They always put a smile on my face.
> 
> Last month however, Terrye suffered a stroke. We were all devastated with this news, and hope that she is able to make a full recovery. It is wonderful to see the painting community band together in support of Terrye. We all wish her a speedy recovery and all the best.
> 
> I was given this and one additional drawing prior to Terrye becoming ill. While I was painting it and developing it, I was filled with emotion. I thought about all the people's lives that Terrye has touched and all the joy she brings to so many through her art and how unselfish and sharing she is with everyone. I hope with all my heart that she recovers fully and once again is able to create. I know with each drawing, she gives us part of herself.
> 
> I finished the painting part of my "Summertime Tea" banner yesterday. I am happy with it and it makes me smile. I wanted to make something bright and cheerful and representative of what the Painting With Friends group stands for. Friendship. Creativity. Sharing.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do some color correction and take photos in the proper light. But you can get the idea. I created a welcome banner that will work with the wood piece header I made for my Springtime Iris pattern (SLDP220) . Like the iris, it is painted on durable Roc-Lon fabric so it can be hung outdoors. I love painting on Roc-Lon! I also love that you can cut the edges to any shape you wish without worrying about fraying.
> 
> The designs is themed for summer, including little bees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even ants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons, sunflowers and strawberries are all sparkled, as well as the bee's wings. It isn't over-sparkly but just enough to shimmer in the sunlight. I used DecoArt Glamour Dust paint to achieve this subtle effect.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing up the pattern, and I should have it available by tomorrow.
> 
> If you like this design, I invite you to visit the Painting With Friends Blogspot page to see all the new designs by Terrye and her friends. You can also purchase Painting With Friends patterns on Etsy at the Painting With Friends Etsy Store. All the patterns are available as PDF files, and they are very reasonably priced. Terrye even has some wonderful "Collections" of many patterns for a minimal price. I know you will really love them!
> 
> I also encourage you to visit Deb Antonick's site Painting with Deb. Deb is another fantastic artist and has many incredible designs. She gives so much to the painting community and has dedicated her life to painting and helping others learn to paint as well. And without her, the Painting With Friends program wouldn't be possible.
> 
> I love my creative friends. Not only from the painting community, but those who are in the woodworking community as well. While it is wonderful to be a free-lance designer and be able to work on my own, I wouldn't want to be on this journey without the many creative friends that I have met along the way. The friendship, support and love of creating has been a binding force that has not only helped us all, but has helped the arts as well through sharing. For me, it is a happy place in this sometimes overwhelming and troubled world. Painting and creating with my "friends" really makes my life better.
> 
> I wouldn't want it to be any other way.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, Anna - There is so much that you can do with the Roc-Lon! I love it! And it is a breeze to paint on. I can also see lots of new patterns coming along using it. It is always nice to find something 'new' to work on. It really opens up a world of possibilities.

I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Random Acts of Kindness*

Yesterday was a rather dull and dreary day. I know it is part of spring, and that we need rain in order for our world to function, but I found myself feeling 'blah' nonetheless. I am certain that another factor to my somber mood was seeing the three Mounties from nearby New Brunswick were being laid to rest. It was a violent week in both Canada and the United States and it was hard not to feel pretty down about the state of our world. I will never understand the senseless violence that occurs in our world. It is as simple as that.

I spent the day focusing on creating the pattern that I showed you all yesterday. I needed to scan in into my computer so I could re-draw the painted design for the pattern. I like all of my patterns to be done in vector graphics - including my painting patterns, as I find it easiest to adjust and re-size them. Besides, by scanning and tracing things after I complete the design, I am assured that my pattern packet matches the sample exactly. I have heard some painters complain when this isn't the case (with other patterns, not mine) so I am sure to make things match up perfectly.

I hope to finish up the pattern today. I have the written part to complete, as well as take some additional photos. I like to err on having too much information on my patterns, as I feel that I want it to be there for those who may be newer and need it. This has become a habit of mine and I believe my customers have come to expect it from me. I think it is the best way to do things as well. I hope it encourages more people to try some new things.

In any case, I was feeling rather down yesterday when I received a wonderful surprise in the mail that really cheered me up.

This spring, I was involved in an exchange from one of the groups I belong to on Facebook called Tole Painters Unite. This is a great group of very talented painters that really inspires me and has ignited my interest in painting again. I joined last year, and since then I have met and befriended many other talented women that not only paint, but also do all kinds of creating such as woodworking and even sewing. Like me, they feel that there are many ways to be creative and while the main focus is on painting, it is a joy to see all the other ways they are creative as well.

The exchange was actually for Easter, and by chance I received a partner that didn't hold up her end. I had sent my gift to her in March, and I had never received either acknowledgment or a gift in return. At first I was concerned that something happened to her - perhaps she was ill or something like that - but I had seen her post on Facebook since and it rather bothered me that she didn't answer my inquiries or even acknowledge receipt of my gift.

I realize that some people are like that, and while I didn't allow it to get me down too much, it still bugged me on my low days. It was more the principle of things than anything, and I felt rather cross as I saw all the other girls showing off their treasures that they received from the exchange as I got 'skunked'. But I didn't focus on the negative (much!) and I put it into perspective and in the big picture of our lives it wasn't really important.

After the event was over, the organizers put a call out as to who still didn't get their exchange. I did take the opportunity to report in - at that point only for the reason that I didn't want the person to do the same thing to someone else. Since our exchange was Easter themed and it was far past Easter, it was no longer an issue to me. I received notice that someone came in and 'pinch hit' for my negligent partner, and was going to send something for me.

To be honest, I actually forgot about it. So much has been going on and there was just too many other important things to think about. I had put it in the back of my mind.

Then, yesterday when I was feeling a bit low, I received a wonderful package from Sue Mikesell - the girl who 'pinch hit' for my partner. What I received was not only delightful, but cheered me up considerably.

I got this wonderful hand-painted plaque from Sue:










As well as an awesome hand made note card:










She even left the note card blank so that I could use it myself. I really loved both pieces so much and it instantly made me feel so much better about everything.

I know I usually am positive about everything in general with my posts here. I try to look for the good in people as well as in situations and life in general. I try to think that even when bad things happen, there is sometimes a lesson or a residual effect that proves to be good that will come of it. Sometimes it is evident and easy to see the good things, and other times it simply escapes me no matter how hard I search for it.

We all have things happen to us that aren't pleasant or even downright tragic. We lose our faith in others or worse yet - we lose our faith in ourselves and in mankind in general. It is easy to only see the negative things in life when we have them blasted in our face on a daily basis via news and other media. I think it especially affects those who are caring and kind.

When I briefly am exposed to news channels, when I am away from home, I quickly remember why I don't have regular TV or cable. I think that if I were exposed to the hyped up stories of tragedies every day, it would suck the life and creativity right out of me. In most cases, there is little that I can do on these issues except watch and hurt and be sad for it all. It would really bring me down.

Instead, I try to limit my daily dose of news and tragedies, and do what I can in my own life to make things in this world a little better. I have a friend on Facebook who had the right idea. Her way of dealing with these recent tragedies was to do 'random acts of kindness'. Over the weekend, she bought someone breakfast, brought donuts to those who help others on a daily basis, and did several other things of that nature. Her reports of the reactions of these people were both joyful and uplifting. Her philosophy was that even though she couldn't change what happened, each of us could begin to change our world, one person and one kind act at a time. And by the look on the faces of the recipients, she was right and it was working.

I followed her lead, and I have tried to do a couple of 'unexpected' random acts of kindness. Not only did it feel good to see the result of those small things, but it helped heal my sad heart. It doesn't take much - an extra pattern to someone, a few extra wood pieces, even a kind word of encouragement. It doesn't have to cost a lot of money. But it just needs to be something to soften this hard world we live in and show someone that you care. And it happens one person at a time.

I plan on continuing to do these small random acts of kindness. My goal is to do something each day that is unexpected and unsolicited. While I can't change what already happened in the world, I want to be able to do something - no matter how small - to improve it. If everyone did that, think of how much better things would be.

I want to thank Sue for filling in for my exchange partner. You really made my day with your beautiful gifts. Not only with the physical pieces you sent me, but with your kind heart. It means the world to me.










Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Acts of Kindness*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather dull and dreary day. I know it is part of spring, and that we need rain in order for our world to function, but I found myself feeling 'blah' nonetheless. I am certain that another factor to my somber mood was seeing the three Mounties from nearby New Brunswick were being laid to rest. It was a violent week in both Canada and the United States and it was hard not to feel pretty down about the state of our world. I will never understand the senseless violence that occurs in our world. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I spent the day focusing on creating the pattern that I showed you all yesterday. I needed to scan in into my computer so I could re-draw the painted design for the pattern. I like all of my patterns to be done in vector graphics - including my painting patterns, as I find it easiest to adjust and re-size them. Besides, by scanning and tracing things after I complete the design, I am assured that my pattern packet matches the sample exactly. I have heard some painters complain when this isn't the case (with other patterns, not mine) so I am sure to make things match up perfectly.
> 
> I hope to finish up the pattern today. I have the written part to complete, as well as take some additional photos. I like to err on having too much information on my patterns, as I feel that I want it to be there for those who may be newer and need it. This has become a habit of mine and I believe my customers have come to expect it from me. I think it is the best way to do things as well. I hope it encourages more people to try some new things.
> 
> In any case, I was feeling rather down yesterday when I received a wonderful surprise in the mail that really cheered me up.
> 
> This spring, I was involved in an exchange from one of the groups I belong to on Facebook called Tole Painters Unite. This is a great group of very talented painters that really inspires me and has ignited my interest in painting again. I joined last year, and since then I have met and befriended many other talented women that not only paint, but also do all kinds of creating such as woodworking and even sewing. Like me, they feel that there are many ways to be creative and while the main focus is on painting, it is a joy to see all the other ways they are creative as well.
> 
> The exchange was actually for Easter, and by chance I received a partner that didn't hold up her end. I had sent my gift to her in March, and I had never received either acknowledgment or a gift in return. At first I was concerned that something happened to her - perhaps she was ill or something like that - but I had seen her post on Facebook since and it rather bothered me that she didn't answer my inquiries or even acknowledge receipt of my gift.
> 
> I realize that some people are like that, and while I didn't allow it to get me down too much, it still bugged me on my low days. It was more the principle of things than anything, and I felt rather cross as I saw all the other girls showing off their treasures that they received from the exchange as I got 'skunked'. But I didn't focus on the negative (much!) and I put it into perspective and in the big picture of our lives it wasn't really important.
> 
> After the event was over, the organizers put a call out as to who still didn't get their exchange. I did take the opportunity to report in - at that point only for the reason that I didn't want the person to do the same thing to someone else. Since our exchange was Easter themed and it was far past Easter, it was no longer an issue to me. I received notice that someone came in and 'pinch hit' for my negligent partner, and was going to send something for me.
> 
> To be honest, I actually forgot about it. So much has been going on and there was just too many other important things to think about. I had put it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Then, yesterday when I was feeling a bit low, I received a wonderful package from Sue Mikesell - the girl who 'pinch hit' for my partner. What I received was not only delightful, but cheered me up considerably.
> 
> I got this wonderful hand-painted plaque from Sue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as an awesome hand made note card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even left the note card blank so that I could use it myself. I really loved both pieces so much and it instantly made me feel so much better about everything.
> 
> I know I usually am positive about everything in general with my posts here. I try to look for the good in people as well as in situations and life in general. I try to think that even when bad things happen, there is sometimes a lesson or a residual effect that proves to be good that will come of it. Sometimes it is evident and easy to see the good things, and other times it simply escapes me no matter how hard I search for it.
> 
> We all have things happen to us that aren't pleasant or even downright tragic. We lose our faith in others or worse yet - we lose our faith in ourselves and in mankind in general. It is easy to only see the negative things in life when we have them blasted in our face on a daily basis via news and other media. I think it especially affects those who are caring and kind.
> 
> When I briefly am exposed to news channels, when I am away from home, I quickly remember why I don't have regular TV or cable. I think that if I were exposed to the hyped up stories of tragedies every day, it would suck the life and creativity right out of me. In most cases, there is little that I can do on these issues except watch and hurt and be sad for it all. It would really bring me down.
> 
> Instead, I try to limit my daily dose of news and tragedies, and do what I can in my own life to make things in this world a little better. I have a friend on Facebook who had the right idea. Her way of dealing with these recent tragedies was to do 'random acts of kindness'. Over the weekend, she bought someone breakfast, brought donuts to those who help others on a daily basis, and did several other things of that nature. Her reports of the reactions of these people were both joyful and uplifting. Her philosophy was that even though she couldn't change what happened, each of us could begin to change our world, one person and one kind act at a time. And by the look on the faces of the recipients, she was right and it was working.
> 
> I followed her lead, and I have tried to do a couple of 'unexpected' random acts of kindness. Not only did it feel good to see the result of those small things, but it helped heal my sad heart. It doesn't take much - an extra pattern to someone, a few extra wood pieces, even a kind word of encouragement. It doesn't have to cost a lot of money. But it just needs to be something to soften this hard world we live in and show someone that you care. And it happens one person at a time.
> 
> I plan on continuing to do these small random acts of kindness. My goal is to do something each day that is unexpected and unsolicited. While I can't change what already happened in the world, I want to be able to do something - no matter how small - to improve it. If everyone did that, think of how much better things would be.
> 
> I want to thank Sue for filling in for my exchange partner. You really made my day with your beautiful gifts. Not only with the physical pieces you sent me, but with your kind heart. It means the world to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


We thrive on random acts of kindness and there is a lot of it around! Regretfully we just don't hear enough of the good stuff that happens in life like the wonderful teenagers we had from a local school at our wood carving show. They helped us immensely all weekend. 
Another beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Acts of Kindness*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather dull and dreary day. I know it is part of spring, and that we need rain in order for our world to function, but I found myself feeling 'blah' nonetheless. I am certain that another factor to my somber mood was seeing the three Mounties from nearby New Brunswick were being laid to rest. It was a violent week in both Canada and the United States and it was hard not to feel pretty down about the state of our world. I will never understand the senseless violence that occurs in our world. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I spent the day focusing on creating the pattern that I showed you all yesterday. I needed to scan in into my computer so I could re-draw the painted design for the pattern. I like all of my patterns to be done in vector graphics - including my painting patterns, as I find it easiest to adjust and re-size them. Besides, by scanning and tracing things after I complete the design, I am assured that my pattern packet matches the sample exactly. I have heard some painters complain when this isn't the case (with other patterns, not mine) so I am sure to make things match up perfectly.
> 
> I hope to finish up the pattern today. I have the written part to complete, as well as take some additional photos. I like to err on having too much information on my patterns, as I feel that I want it to be there for those who may be newer and need it. This has become a habit of mine and I believe my customers have come to expect it from me. I think it is the best way to do things as well. I hope it encourages more people to try some new things.
> 
> In any case, I was feeling rather down yesterday when I received a wonderful surprise in the mail that really cheered me up.
> 
> This spring, I was involved in an exchange from one of the groups I belong to on Facebook called Tole Painters Unite. This is a great group of very talented painters that really inspires me and has ignited my interest in painting again. I joined last year, and since then I have met and befriended many other talented women that not only paint, but also do all kinds of creating such as woodworking and even sewing. Like me, they feel that there are many ways to be creative and while the main focus is on painting, it is a joy to see all the other ways they are creative as well.
> 
> The exchange was actually for Easter, and by chance I received a partner that didn't hold up her end. I had sent my gift to her in March, and I had never received either acknowledgment or a gift in return. At first I was concerned that something happened to her - perhaps she was ill or something like that - but I had seen her post on Facebook since and it rather bothered me that she didn't answer my inquiries or even acknowledge receipt of my gift.
> 
> I realize that some people are like that, and while I didn't allow it to get me down too much, it still bugged me on my low days. It was more the principle of things than anything, and I felt rather cross as I saw all the other girls showing off their treasures that they received from the exchange as I got 'skunked'. But I didn't focus on the negative (much!) and I put it into perspective and in the big picture of our lives it wasn't really important.
> 
> After the event was over, the organizers put a call out as to who still didn't get their exchange. I did take the opportunity to report in - at that point only for the reason that I didn't want the person to do the same thing to someone else. Since our exchange was Easter themed and it was far past Easter, it was no longer an issue to me. I received notice that someone came in and 'pinch hit' for my negligent partner, and was going to send something for me.
> 
> To be honest, I actually forgot about it. So much has been going on and there was just too many other important things to think about. I had put it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Then, yesterday when I was feeling a bit low, I received a wonderful package from Sue Mikesell - the girl who 'pinch hit' for my partner. What I received was not only delightful, but cheered me up considerably.
> 
> I got this wonderful hand-painted plaque from Sue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as an awesome hand made note card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even left the note card blank so that I could use it myself. I really loved both pieces so much and it instantly made me feel so much better about everything.
> 
> I know I usually am positive about everything in general with my posts here. I try to look for the good in people as well as in situations and life in general. I try to think that even when bad things happen, there is sometimes a lesson or a residual effect that proves to be good that will come of it. Sometimes it is evident and easy to see the good things, and other times it simply escapes me no matter how hard I search for it.
> 
> We all have things happen to us that aren't pleasant or even downright tragic. We lose our faith in others or worse yet - we lose our faith in ourselves and in mankind in general. It is easy to only see the negative things in life when we have them blasted in our face on a daily basis via news and other media. I think it especially affects those who are caring and kind.
> 
> When I briefly am exposed to news channels, when I am away from home, I quickly remember why I don't have regular TV or cable. I think that if I were exposed to the hyped up stories of tragedies every day, it would suck the life and creativity right out of me. In most cases, there is little that I can do on these issues except watch and hurt and be sad for it all. It would really bring me down.
> 
> Instead, I try to limit my daily dose of news and tragedies, and do what I can in my own life to make things in this world a little better. I have a friend on Facebook who had the right idea. Her way of dealing with these recent tragedies was to do 'random acts of kindness'. Over the weekend, she bought someone breakfast, brought donuts to those who help others on a daily basis, and did several other things of that nature. Her reports of the reactions of these people were both joyful and uplifting. Her philosophy was that even though she couldn't change what happened, each of us could begin to change our world, one person and one kind act at a time. And by the look on the faces of the recipients, she was right and it was working.
> 
> I followed her lead, and I have tried to do a couple of 'unexpected' random acts of kindness. Not only did it feel good to see the result of those small things, but it helped heal my sad heart. It doesn't take much - an extra pattern to someone, a few extra wood pieces, even a kind word of encouragement. It doesn't have to cost a lot of money. But it just needs to be something to soften this hard world we live in and show someone that you care. And it happens one person at a time.
> 
> I plan on continuing to do these small random acts of kindness. My goal is to do something each day that is unexpected and unsolicited. While I can't change what already happened in the world, I want to be able to do something - no matter how small - to improve it. If everyone did that, think of how much better things would be.
> 
> I want to thank Sue for filling in for my exchange partner. You really made my day with your beautiful gifts. Not only with the physical pieces you sent me, but with your kind heart. It means the world to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Yes - it is wonderful to see young people getting involved with clubs and organizations of this sort. Even though technology prevails in their world, it is nice to see them having an interest in the creative process. Carving is a timeless activity and I am sure seeing all the beautiful projects at the show helped perpetuate interest. It is awesome news. 

Thank you as always for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## JoeinGa

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Acts of Kindness*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather dull and dreary day. I know it is part of spring, and that we need rain in order for our world to function, but I found myself feeling 'blah' nonetheless. I am certain that another factor to my somber mood was seeing the three Mounties from nearby New Brunswick were being laid to rest. It was a violent week in both Canada and the United States and it was hard not to feel pretty down about the state of our world. I will never understand the senseless violence that occurs in our world. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I spent the day focusing on creating the pattern that I showed you all yesterday. I needed to scan in into my computer so I could re-draw the painted design for the pattern. I like all of my patterns to be done in vector graphics - including my painting patterns, as I find it easiest to adjust and re-size them. Besides, by scanning and tracing things after I complete the design, I am assured that my pattern packet matches the sample exactly. I have heard some painters complain when this isn't the case (with other patterns, not mine) so I am sure to make things match up perfectly.
> 
> I hope to finish up the pattern today. I have the written part to complete, as well as take some additional photos. I like to err on having too much information on my patterns, as I feel that I want it to be there for those who may be newer and need it. This has become a habit of mine and I believe my customers have come to expect it from me. I think it is the best way to do things as well. I hope it encourages more people to try some new things.
> 
> In any case, I was feeling rather down yesterday when I received a wonderful surprise in the mail that really cheered me up.
> 
> This spring, I was involved in an exchange from one of the groups I belong to on Facebook called Tole Painters Unite. This is a great group of very talented painters that really inspires me and has ignited my interest in painting again. I joined last year, and since then I have met and befriended many other talented women that not only paint, but also do all kinds of creating such as woodworking and even sewing. Like me, they feel that there are many ways to be creative and while the main focus is on painting, it is a joy to see all the other ways they are creative as well.
> 
> The exchange was actually for Easter, and by chance I received a partner that didn't hold up her end. I had sent my gift to her in March, and I had never received either acknowledgment or a gift in return. At first I was concerned that something happened to her - perhaps she was ill or something like that - but I had seen her post on Facebook since and it rather bothered me that she didn't answer my inquiries or even acknowledge receipt of my gift.
> 
> I realize that some people are like that, and while I didn't allow it to get me down too much, it still bugged me on my low days. It was more the principle of things than anything, and I felt rather cross as I saw all the other girls showing off their treasures that they received from the exchange as I got 'skunked'. But I didn't focus on the negative (much!) and I put it into perspective and in the big picture of our lives it wasn't really important.
> 
> After the event was over, the organizers put a call out as to who still didn't get their exchange. I did take the opportunity to report in - at that point only for the reason that I didn't want the person to do the same thing to someone else. Since our exchange was Easter themed and it was far past Easter, it was no longer an issue to me. I received notice that someone came in and 'pinch hit' for my negligent partner, and was going to send something for me.
> 
> To be honest, I actually forgot about it. So much has been going on and there was just too many other important things to think about. I had put it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Then, yesterday when I was feeling a bit low, I received a wonderful package from Sue Mikesell - the girl who 'pinch hit' for my partner. What I received was not only delightful, but cheered me up considerably.
> 
> I got this wonderful hand-painted plaque from Sue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as an awesome hand made note card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even left the note card blank so that I could use it myself. I really loved both pieces so much and it instantly made me feel so much better about everything.
> 
> I know I usually am positive about everything in general with my posts here. I try to look for the good in people as well as in situations and life in general. I try to think that even when bad things happen, there is sometimes a lesson or a residual effect that proves to be good that will come of it. Sometimes it is evident and easy to see the good things, and other times it simply escapes me no matter how hard I search for it.
> 
> We all have things happen to us that aren't pleasant or even downright tragic. We lose our faith in others or worse yet - we lose our faith in ourselves and in mankind in general. It is easy to only see the negative things in life when we have them blasted in our face on a daily basis via news and other media. I think it especially affects those who are caring and kind.
> 
> When I briefly am exposed to news channels, when I am away from home, I quickly remember why I don't have regular TV or cable. I think that if I were exposed to the hyped up stories of tragedies every day, it would suck the life and creativity right out of me. In most cases, there is little that I can do on these issues except watch and hurt and be sad for it all. It would really bring me down.
> 
> Instead, I try to limit my daily dose of news and tragedies, and do what I can in my own life to make things in this world a little better. I have a friend on Facebook who had the right idea. Her way of dealing with these recent tragedies was to do 'random acts of kindness'. Over the weekend, she bought someone breakfast, brought donuts to those who help others on a daily basis, and did several other things of that nature. Her reports of the reactions of these people were both joyful and uplifting. Her philosophy was that even though she couldn't change what happened, each of us could begin to change our world, one person and one kind act at a time. And by the look on the faces of the recipients, she was right and it was working.
> 
> I followed her lead, and I have tried to do a couple of 'unexpected' random acts of kindness. Not only did it feel good to see the result of those small things, but it helped heal my sad heart. It doesn't take much - an extra pattern to someone, a few extra wood pieces, even a kind word of encouragement. It doesn't have to cost a lot of money. But it just needs to be something to soften this hard world we live in and show someone that you care. And it happens one person at a time.
> 
> I plan on continuing to do these small random acts of kindness. My goal is to do something each day that is unexpected and unsolicited. While I can't change what already happened in the world, I want to be able to do something - no matter how small - to improve it. If everyone did that, think of how much better things would be.
> 
> I want to thank Sue for filling in for my exchange partner. You really made my day with your beautiful gifts. Not only with the physical pieces you sent me, but with your kind heart. It means the world to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Random Acts of Kindness … or if you prefer… Paying It Forward.

I've been on BOTH ends of this for many years. When you're feeling particularly low, just go out and do something unexpected for a stranger. You'll INSTANTLY feel better.

Doesn't have to be a "big thing", might be as simple as standing in line at the grocery store while the lady at the cashier ahead of you fumbles in her purse for some loose change. Reach in your pocket, hand the needed change to the cashier and say "Here ya go. I got this"

Or paying for the car behind you in the drive thru line at the fast food joint. Tell the employee you want to pay for the car behind you. Sometimes you have to tell the employee to "stall" the folks for just a minute, to give you time to "get away" before the person behind you is told their order was just paid for by a kind stranger.

That's why it stays in my sig line …


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Random Acts of Kindness*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather dull and dreary day. I know it is part of spring, and that we need rain in order for our world to function, but I found myself feeling 'blah' nonetheless. I am certain that another factor to my somber mood was seeing the three Mounties from nearby New Brunswick were being laid to rest. It was a violent week in both Canada and the United States and it was hard not to feel pretty down about the state of our world. I will never understand the senseless violence that occurs in our world. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I spent the day focusing on creating the pattern that I showed you all yesterday. I needed to scan in into my computer so I could re-draw the painted design for the pattern. I like all of my patterns to be done in vector graphics - including my painting patterns, as I find it easiest to adjust and re-size them. Besides, by scanning and tracing things after I complete the design, I am assured that my pattern packet matches the sample exactly. I have heard some painters complain when this isn't the case (with other patterns, not mine) so I am sure to make things match up perfectly.
> 
> I hope to finish up the pattern today. I have the written part to complete, as well as take some additional photos. I like to err on having too much information on my patterns, as I feel that I want it to be there for those who may be newer and need it. This has become a habit of mine and I believe my customers have come to expect it from me. I think it is the best way to do things as well. I hope it encourages more people to try some new things.
> 
> In any case, I was feeling rather down yesterday when I received a wonderful surprise in the mail that really cheered me up.
> 
> This spring, I was involved in an exchange from one of the groups I belong to on Facebook called Tole Painters Unite. This is a great group of very talented painters that really inspires me and has ignited my interest in painting again. I joined last year, and since then I have met and befriended many other talented women that not only paint, but also do all kinds of creating such as woodworking and even sewing. Like me, they feel that there are many ways to be creative and while the main focus is on painting, it is a joy to see all the other ways they are creative as well.
> 
> The exchange was actually for Easter, and by chance I received a partner that didn't hold up her end. I had sent my gift to her in March, and I had never received either acknowledgment or a gift in return. At first I was concerned that something happened to her - perhaps she was ill or something like that - but I had seen her post on Facebook since and it rather bothered me that she didn't answer my inquiries or even acknowledge receipt of my gift.
> 
> I realize that some people are like that, and while I didn't allow it to get me down too much, it still bugged me on my low days. It was more the principle of things than anything, and I felt rather cross as I saw all the other girls showing off their treasures that they received from the exchange as I got 'skunked'. But I didn't focus on the negative (much!) and I put it into perspective and in the big picture of our lives it wasn't really important.
> 
> After the event was over, the organizers put a call out as to who still didn't get their exchange. I did take the opportunity to report in - at that point only for the reason that I didn't want the person to do the same thing to someone else. Since our exchange was Easter themed and it was far past Easter, it was no longer an issue to me. I received notice that someone came in and 'pinch hit' for my negligent partner, and was going to send something for me.
> 
> To be honest, I actually forgot about it. So much has been going on and there was just too many other important things to think about. I had put it in the back of my mind.
> 
> Then, yesterday when I was feeling a bit low, I received a wonderful package from Sue Mikesell - the girl who 'pinch hit' for my partner. What I received was not only delightful, but cheered me up considerably.
> 
> I got this wonderful hand-painted plaque from Sue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as an awesome hand made note card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even left the note card blank so that I could use it myself. I really loved both pieces so much and it instantly made me feel so much better about everything.
> 
> I know I usually am positive about everything in general with my posts here. I try to look for the good in people as well as in situations and life in general. I try to think that even when bad things happen, there is sometimes a lesson or a residual effect that proves to be good that will come of it. Sometimes it is evident and easy to see the good things, and other times it simply escapes me no matter how hard I search for it.
> 
> We all have things happen to us that aren't pleasant or even downright tragic. We lose our faith in others or worse yet - we lose our faith in ourselves and in mankind in general. It is easy to only see the negative things in life when we have them blasted in our face on a daily basis via news and other media. I think it especially affects those who are caring and kind.
> 
> When I briefly am exposed to news channels, when I am away from home, I quickly remember why I don't have regular TV or cable. I think that if I were exposed to the hyped up stories of tragedies every day, it would suck the life and creativity right out of me. In most cases, there is little that I can do on these issues except watch and hurt and be sad for it all. It would really bring me down.
> 
> Instead, I try to limit my daily dose of news and tragedies, and do what I can in my own life to make things in this world a little better. I have a friend on Facebook who had the right idea. Her way of dealing with these recent tragedies was to do 'random acts of kindness'. Over the weekend, she bought someone breakfast, brought donuts to those who help others on a daily basis, and did several other things of that nature. Her reports of the reactions of these people were both joyful and uplifting. Her philosophy was that even though she couldn't change what happened, each of us could begin to change our world, one person and one kind act at a time. And by the look on the faces of the recipients, she was right and it was working.
> 
> I followed her lead, and I have tried to do a couple of 'unexpected' random acts of kindness. Not only did it feel good to see the result of those small things, but it helped heal my sad heart. It doesn't take much - an extra pattern to someone, a few extra wood pieces, even a kind word of encouragement. It doesn't have to cost a lot of money. But it just needs to be something to soften this hard world we live in and show someone that you care. And it happens one person at a time.
> 
> I plan on continuing to do these small random acts of kindness. My goal is to do something each day that is unexpected and unsolicited. While I can't change what already happened in the world, I want to be able to do something - no matter how small - to improve it. If everyone did that, think of how much better things would be.
> 
> I want to thank Sue for filling in for my exchange partner. You really made my day with your beautiful gifts. Not only with the physical pieces you sent me, but with your kind heart. It means the world to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Wonderful ideas! I really try to do them often myself. I send some of my 'samples' to people that I think would like them. Donate for the kitties at the wharf. Help someone online adjust their posted photo a bit better to show off their projects.

These things take little time and effort, yet they are unexpected and greatly appreciated by so many. Keith and I are so prolific that we have many boxes of prototypes of our ornaments, plaques and other projects. I love sending them out in batches for 'nothing in particular' just to put a smile on someone's face.

I think if we all did even a SMALL act of kindness per day, it would really make a difference in many, many lives - especially our own.

Thank you for sharing your stories. It makes me smile to read them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 10*

Did you ever have those days when you set out to do a number of things, and when the day is finished you figure out that you accomplished a very small percentage of them, even though you were busy all day?

That was the way I could best describe yesterday.

I really don't quite understand what happened. I started out well. Got moving early, and somewhere along the way I just kind of got 'lost' with doing things other than I intended. Before I knew it - it was getting dark. But sometimes 'life' just gets in the way I suppose.

I had hoped to be finished writing up my new pattern packet for the Painting With Friends Summertime Tea pattern that I showed the other day. That started out well and good until I decided that the photos that I had weren't the best. On the day I had taken them, it was overcast and rainy. I wanted to try them again in the natural light, as the day yesterday was bright and sunny. That alone took up at least two hours of shooting, adjusting and shooting again. But I am happy with the final results and feel that the time was well-spent. It was well worth the effort.

As I began to write and lay out the instruction packet, I did my usual answering of emails and correspondence in between. Part of being a growing company is experiencing much more communication with our customers. I really do like this part of the job, as I enjoy helping others and hearing about their own creative journeys. I do realize though that it does take a bite out of my time during the day. But again - that is just part of life, and one I don't plan to give up soon.

I had a couple of nice offers to submit designs as well. These came from places that I don't typically submit to so both offer some new opportunities for me, which I am excited about. My head began spinning while I was doing other things as I started planning what I may want to do for the submissions. That is always a fun part of the process. I always say that I do best when I am up against a deadline, and apparently that is how this summer is going to be. I am happy about that, as I find some of my best work comes during these times. It keeps me from getting complacent and lazy.

Then, around 2pm my new sewing machine arrived.










I suppose I didn't really NEED a new sewing machine, but last week I saw my friend Lynn had purchased a Singer 160th Anniversary Edition machine that is very similar to this one and I was intrigued. I used to sew extensively and I actually made all my kids' clothing, as well as designing teddy bears. My first company name was actually "Toys In The Attic" because I focused on designing collectible mohair bears. Below is a photo of one of the few pictures that I have of one of my bears - a gypsy:










I designed and sewed every detail of these bears, from the bears themselves to the wonderfully fun clothing:










I loved to make them as detailed as possible. I had so many fun characters - there were Santa bears and a pair of sailor bears and even a pirate - complete with wooden leg and parrot! It was a fun part of my life, but I didn't make much money at it. Like any obsession with our crafts, what little I made I put right back into it by buying more supplies. The mohair fur used for these bears was upwards of $150 USD per yard! The shows were expensive as well. This was in the days prior to the internet, and there were issues like advertising and no digital photography. Oh - how we have come a long way!

So I played with my new machine an hour or so just to make sure it was all working properly (wink, wink!)

I was amazed at the low price that I got it for. Our Costco online here in Canada offered the machine for only $199 SHIPPED! When I saw that price, there was no way I could NOT order it, as my own machine (which I DO use on occasion) is over 25 years old and has sewed literally thousands and thousands of miles on it and it is getting noisy and when searching online, there are no parts available for it. The functions in my machine are similar to the new one I bought (both are Singers) and while this one is a bit more modern, I loved the "vintage" look that it had. I tried it out for a few minutes and it seemed to purr like a kitten and stitched beautifully! I can't wait to make something on it and really give it a run. I am sure for my 'light sewing' and occasional crafting on it, it will do fine. At least I hope so.

I did get back to writing, but my daughter called and we hadn't spoken in a couple of weeks, so there went another hour. By the time I hung up, it was nearly time for me to make something for dinner. After supper, it was a BEAUTIFUL evening and I wanted to go for a drive with Keith for some ice cream by the ocean. We had heard that it was going to rain the next few days and I wanted to take advantage of the wonderful evening we had. So we went and it was simply lovely.

(Oh - and in between I did some laundry and my daily house work!)

By the time we returned home, it was nearly 9pm. The sun was setting and there was no way I was going to write. I decided to spend an hour or so finishing up my panel 10 from my "A Perfect World" sampler, so I did. Below are the results:










This panel was pretty quick. I hadn't worked on it for two days, and I was nearly done, so it didn't take me too long last night to finish. In it, is a little hedgehog done in "needle painting":










He is hiding in a little bluebell bush. Here are the leaves. (I was really proud of the way I got them to look!)










And the lovely bluebell flowers. They were also so much fun to do!










The color of the silk ribbon was just lovely!:










All these silk ribbons and threads have really spoiled me for anything else. I did purchase some white silk ribbon and silk dye and I may attempt to dye my own for future projects, but that will be another adventure in itself!

As always, I truly enjoy doing my needlework. It is the perfect craft for me in the evening when I am tired and want to unwind from a full day. In listing all that I did yesterday, I don't think I was as lazy as I thought. Even though I didn't accomplish the exact things that I wanted to, I did have a day filled with opportunity, fun and creativity. And that is what I want my life to be like.

Today is another day and I plan to finish my instructions. I don't know what will come my way, but whatever does, I will hopefully make the best of things and enjoy what life brings. For me, that is truly "A Perfect World."










Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 10*
> 
> Did you ever have those days when you set out to do a number of things, and when the day is finished you figure out that you accomplished a very small percentage of them, even though you were busy all day?
> 
> That was the way I could best describe yesterday.
> 
> I really don't quite understand what happened. I started out well. Got moving early, and somewhere along the way I just kind of got 'lost' with doing things other than I intended. Before I knew it - it was getting dark. But sometimes 'life' just gets in the way I suppose.
> 
> I had hoped to be finished writing up my new pattern packet for the Painting With Friends Summertime Tea pattern that I showed the other day. That started out well and good until I decided that the photos that I had weren't the best. On the day I had taken them, it was overcast and rainy. I wanted to try them again in the natural light, as the day yesterday was bright and sunny. That alone took up at least two hours of shooting, adjusting and shooting again. But I am happy with the final results and feel that the time was well-spent. It was well worth the effort.
> 
> As I began to write and lay out the instruction packet, I did my usual answering of emails and correspondence in between. Part of being a growing company is experiencing much more communication with our customers. I really do like this part of the job, as I enjoy helping others and hearing about their own creative journeys. I do realize though that it does take a bite out of my time during the day. But again - that is just part of life, and one I don't plan to give up soon.
> 
> I had a couple of nice offers to submit designs as well. These came from places that I don't typically submit to so both offer some new opportunities for me, which I am excited about. My head began spinning while I was doing other things as I started planning what I may want to do for the submissions. That is always a fun part of the process. I always say that I do best when I am up against a deadline, and apparently that is how this summer is going to be. I am happy about that, as I find some of my best work comes during these times. It keeps me from getting complacent and lazy.
> 
> Then, around 2pm my new sewing machine arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I didn't really NEED a new sewing machine, but last week I saw my friend Lynn had purchased a Singer 160th Anniversary Edition machine that is very similar to this one and I was intrigued. I used to sew extensively and I actually made all my kids' clothing, as well as designing teddy bears. My first company name was actually "Toys In The Attic" because I focused on designing collectible mohair bears. Below is a photo of one of the few pictures that I have of one of my bears - a gypsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and sewed every detail of these bears, from the bears themselves to the wonderfully fun clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to make them as detailed as possible. I had so many fun characters - there were Santa bears and a pair of sailor bears and even a pirate - complete with wooden leg and parrot! It was a fun part of my life, but I didn't make much money at it. Like any obsession with our crafts, what little I made I put right back into it by buying more supplies. The mohair fur used for these bears was upwards of $150 USD per yard! The shows were expensive as well. This was in the days prior to the internet, and there were issues like advertising and no digital photography. Oh - how we have come a long way!
> 
> So I played with my new machine an hour or so just to make sure it was all working properly (wink, wink!)
> 
> I was amazed at the low price that I got it for. Our Costco online here in Canada offered the machine for only $199 SHIPPED! When I saw that price, there was no way I could NOT order it, as my own machine (which I DO use on occasion) is over 25 years old and has sewed literally thousands and thousands of miles on it and it is getting noisy and when searching online, there are no parts available for it. The functions in my machine are similar to the new one I bought (both are Singers) and while this one is a bit more modern, I loved the "vintage" look that it had. I tried it out for a few minutes and it seemed to purr like a kitten and stitched beautifully! I can't wait to make something on it and really give it a run. I am sure for my 'light sewing' and occasional crafting on it, it will do fine. At least I hope so.
> 
> I did get back to writing, but my daughter called and we hadn't spoken in a couple of weeks, so there went another hour. By the time I hung up, it was nearly time for me to make something for dinner. After supper, it was a BEAUTIFUL evening and I wanted to go for a drive with Keith for some ice cream by the ocean. We had heard that it was going to rain the next few days and I wanted to take advantage of the wonderful evening we had. So we went and it was simply lovely.
> 
> (Oh - and in between I did some laundry and my daily house work!)
> 
> By the time we returned home, it was nearly 9pm. The sun was setting and there was no way I was going to write. I decided to spend an hour or so finishing up my panel 10 from my "A Perfect World" sampler, so I did. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This panel was pretty quick. I hadn't worked on it for two days, and I was nearly done, so it didn't take me too long last night to finish. In it, is a little hedgehog done in "needle painting":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is hiding in a little bluebell bush. Here are the leaves. (I was really proud of the way I got them to look!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lovely bluebell flowers. They were also so much fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the silk ribbon was just lovely!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these silk ribbons and threads have really spoiled me for anything else. I did purchase some white silk ribbon and silk dye and I may attempt to dye my own for future projects, but that will be another adventure in itself!
> 
> As always, I truly enjoy doing my needlework. It is the perfect craft for me in the evening when I am tired and want to unwind from a full day. In listing all that I did yesterday, I don't think I was as lazy as I thought. Even though I didn't accomplish the exact things that I wanted to, I did have a day filled with opportunity, fun and creativity. And that is what I want my life to be like.
> 
> Today is another day and I plan to finish my instructions. I don't know what will come my way, but whatever does, I will hopefully make the best of things and enjoy what life brings. For me, that is truly "A Perfect World."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Sheila,

I still need to go back and look at your previous panel, but my dial-up just kept timing out and the pictures wouldn't open. I'm glad this one worked tonight because . . . WHAT A TREAT! The teddy bear is really delightful, too! That sampler is going to be incredibly beautiful when finished.

I hope you have many good years with your new Singer. It certainly looks like quite a machine!! I still prefer my old Touch and Sew from the 1960s that I bought when I went to Ray Vogue, but I broke a gear and have since used my antique treadle machines and bought a second hand (but barely used) Brother machine for $10 or $15 about 10 or 15 years ago. It works, but it certainly is not my Singer. I don't sew as much as I once did . . . mostly upholstery now. When I bought the Brother I was having back trouble and asked the young man to carry it to the car for me. Then when I got home, I asked my husband to get it from the car. Afterwards I picked it up to move it and was embarrassed that I had asked for assistance. It only weighs about 1/4 of what the Singer weighs! My mother still has the same Touch and Sew that I have and hers works perfectly after 50 years of sewing on it! (Mine went through a fire and damaged the gears.)

You are really moving along quickly with the embroidery. It will be exciting to see it completed.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 10*
> 
> Did you ever have those days when you set out to do a number of things, and when the day is finished you figure out that you accomplished a very small percentage of them, even though you were busy all day?
> 
> That was the way I could best describe yesterday.
> 
> I really don't quite understand what happened. I started out well. Got moving early, and somewhere along the way I just kind of got 'lost' with doing things other than I intended. Before I knew it - it was getting dark. But sometimes 'life' just gets in the way I suppose.
> 
> I had hoped to be finished writing up my new pattern packet for the Painting With Friends Summertime Tea pattern that I showed the other day. That started out well and good until I decided that the photos that I had weren't the best. On the day I had taken them, it was overcast and rainy. I wanted to try them again in the natural light, as the day yesterday was bright and sunny. That alone took up at least two hours of shooting, adjusting and shooting again. But I am happy with the final results and feel that the time was well-spent. It was well worth the effort.
> 
> As I began to write and lay out the instruction packet, I did my usual answering of emails and correspondence in between. Part of being a growing company is experiencing much more communication with our customers. I really do like this part of the job, as I enjoy helping others and hearing about their own creative journeys. I do realize though that it does take a bite out of my time during the day. But again - that is just part of life, and one I don't plan to give up soon.
> 
> I had a couple of nice offers to submit designs as well. These came from places that I don't typically submit to so both offer some new opportunities for me, which I am excited about. My head began spinning while I was doing other things as I started planning what I may want to do for the submissions. That is always a fun part of the process. I always say that I do best when I am up against a deadline, and apparently that is how this summer is going to be. I am happy about that, as I find some of my best work comes during these times. It keeps me from getting complacent and lazy.
> 
> Then, around 2pm my new sewing machine arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I didn't really NEED a new sewing machine, but last week I saw my friend Lynn had purchased a Singer 160th Anniversary Edition machine that is very similar to this one and I was intrigued. I used to sew extensively and I actually made all my kids' clothing, as well as designing teddy bears. My first company name was actually "Toys In The Attic" because I focused on designing collectible mohair bears. Below is a photo of one of the few pictures that I have of one of my bears - a gypsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and sewed every detail of these bears, from the bears themselves to the wonderfully fun clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to make them as detailed as possible. I had so many fun characters - there were Santa bears and a pair of sailor bears and even a pirate - complete with wooden leg and parrot! It was a fun part of my life, but I didn't make much money at it. Like any obsession with our crafts, what little I made I put right back into it by buying more supplies. The mohair fur used for these bears was upwards of $150 USD per yard! The shows were expensive as well. This was in the days prior to the internet, and there were issues like advertising and no digital photography. Oh - how we have come a long way!
> 
> So I played with my new machine an hour or so just to make sure it was all working properly (wink, wink!)
> 
> I was amazed at the low price that I got it for. Our Costco online here in Canada offered the machine for only $199 SHIPPED! When I saw that price, there was no way I could NOT order it, as my own machine (which I DO use on occasion) is over 25 years old and has sewed literally thousands and thousands of miles on it and it is getting noisy and when searching online, there are no parts available for it. The functions in my machine are similar to the new one I bought (both are Singers) and while this one is a bit more modern, I loved the "vintage" look that it had. I tried it out for a few minutes and it seemed to purr like a kitten and stitched beautifully! I can't wait to make something on it and really give it a run. I am sure for my 'light sewing' and occasional crafting on it, it will do fine. At least I hope so.
> 
> I did get back to writing, but my daughter called and we hadn't spoken in a couple of weeks, so there went another hour. By the time I hung up, it was nearly time for me to make something for dinner. After supper, it was a BEAUTIFUL evening and I wanted to go for a drive with Keith for some ice cream by the ocean. We had heard that it was going to rain the next few days and I wanted to take advantage of the wonderful evening we had. So we went and it was simply lovely.
> 
> (Oh - and in between I did some laundry and my daily house work!)
> 
> By the time we returned home, it was nearly 9pm. The sun was setting and there was no way I was going to write. I decided to spend an hour or so finishing up my panel 10 from my "A Perfect World" sampler, so I did. Below are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This panel was pretty quick. I hadn't worked on it for two days, and I was nearly done, so it didn't take me too long last night to finish. In it, is a little hedgehog done in "needle painting":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is hiding in a little bluebell bush. Here are the leaves. (I was really proud of the way I got them to look!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lovely bluebell flowers. They were also so much fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the silk ribbon was just lovely!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these silk ribbons and threads have really spoiled me for anything else. I did purchase some white silk ribbon and silk dye and I may attempt to dye my own for future projects, but that will be another adventure in itself!
> 
> As always, I truly enjoy doing my needlework. It is the perfect craft for me in the evening when I am tired and want to unwind from a full day. In listing all that I did yesterday, I don't think I was as lazy as I thought. Even though I didn't accomplish the exact things that I wanted to, I did have a day filled with opportunity, fun and creativity. And that is what I want my life to be like.
> 
> Today is another day and I plan to finish my instructions. I don't know what will come my way, but whatever does, I will hopefully make the best of things and enjoy what life brings. For me, that is truly "A Perfect World."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Good morning, L/W!

Thank you for your kind words. I realize that I don't always put only woodworking things on the blog and sometimes I am shy about posting here on this forum, but it would then be out of sync with the numbers on my site and the other places I post and my OCD won't stand for that.  I am glad you enjoy these "non-woodworking" posts as well.

I am pleased with the panel. And yes - it is getting a little easier as I go along. The previous panel (#9) was the most intensive so far and I think after that everything will be easy. It does seem as if #10 got done quickly, but I only work on it about 3-4 nights a week. By the time I quit my 'regular work' sometimes it is just too late and I am too tired. I told myself in the beginning that I wouldn't rush at all and if I were tired I would leave it. I feel that is the best way to avoid errors and make sure that it comes out nice. I am getting excited to see it done as well. I have many ideas for new projects already.

The machine is really very nice for the money. With taxes in, it only cost $229 CDN. As I said - it is very similar to my other machine in function (which cost over $800 twenty years ago) and while it isn't a really 'fancy-dancy' machine - like the computerized embroidery machines - I think it will be more than adequate for my needs. I am very pleased with the 'feel' of it, even though I only spent about 20 minutes testing it. I have some mending and hemming to do this weekend and I will give a better review after that.

Thanks again for the comments. I will post the "A Perfect World" in its entirety when it is completed. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Weekend Ahead*

I actually "behaved" yesterday and stayed focused on writing my pattern.I don't know why it is so difficult to write instructions sometimes. It isn't that I don't know what to say or remember what I did. It is more so that I get so PICKY with things and there are times when writing the instructions actually takes me longer than making the project itself. But in the end, I am very proud of the pattern packets that I produce. I think that even someone who is new to painting would do OK with them and hopefully learn something in the process.

The packet that I worked on was for the Summertime Tea project that will be part of the "Painting With Friends" group. In it I give not only the painting instructions, but also the instructions for building the wood header to hang the banner. If one doesn't do woodworking, I will be offering the wooden surface through my site.The banner is painted on Roc-Lon, which is a wonderful weatherproof fabric that is used for drapery linings. It is not expensive and readily available at JoAnn Fabrics as well as several other places that sell fabric.I love it because it can be painted on both sides, and you don't have to hem or finish the edges.They can be cut to any shape and will stay beautiful. It is a dream to paint on, too. Smooth and nice.With proper varnishing it will stand up to outdoor use, too. All in all it is a great thing. And I can see many applications for it in future projects.

Here is a picture of the finished banner:










I still am not happy with the lighting, and I think I will wind up trying one more time before posting it on my site or my Etsy store. I thas been odd weather here and I need to get the color a bit better. That is on today's agenda.

Another thing I need to do is to re-open my Etsy store. Right after the holidays, I decided to temporarily close it.Things were so busy on our own site and I was involved in so many directions that it was just too much for me to manage. But I want to try again with it and keep the things there limited to my painting items. Since our own site is so large, I think that sometimes our customers get lost on it. Last week I noticed that we have over 700 products up there. That is a large amount and still growing every week. Since even our older patterns still seem to sell, we really don't want to take anything down. It is a challenge for Keith as the site manager to keep things in an order so that all who visit find what they are seeking. Our Search feature does pretty well, but many people don't always see it, or think to use it. (It is located at the top right of every page on the site.) We are always looking for ways to better classify and organize all that we offer.

I am also going to begin offering prints of some of my original paintings. I don't think I mentioned, but I received the final copies of the prints back of my "Snow Leopard Pair" painting from the photography studio in New York and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the original painting:










I finished it in March I think and I am very pleased with how it came out. When I first ordered the prints however, the paper prints looked great but I had tried to have the print done on metal and the color was a bit 'off'. It was a tad too bright and parts of the snow leopards were 'blown out'. The lab agreed, and they were happy to re-print for me and I am absolutely thrilled with the result. The color is very close to the original and all the detail shows up beautifully.

I am going to offer the prints on archival quality Kodak Endura paper in both 11" x 14" and 16" x 20" size. (The original painting is 11" x 14") I wanted to see if the 16" x 20" would look nice, and I sent the lab a really high resolution image to work with and it came out just lovely.

I am also offering the print to be done on metal, which is amazing technology in itself. for this process, the lab actually bonds the image to the metal. It is waterproof, scratch resistant and looks absolutely stunning. It is tough as nails and will not fade (you even use window cleaner to clean it!) and I think it is an awesome way to preserve and display my art. I have decided since the shipping is so reasonable from the lab I use for those in the United States, I will be able to have the prints shipped directly from the lab to my customers, at a great savings in both time and money for all involved. For those in Canada or other places, I will do the same but I will unfortunately have to charge a bit more, as the lab does for the shipping fees. There is little I can do about that. Either way they will save because I can have the pieces shipped directly.

So that is what is on my agenda today. I hope that when I finish, I will be able to get back to drawing this weekend. I have so many new projects that I want to work on that I need to get moving on them.

It is very cool and rainy today. Not violent weather, but a soft and gentle rain. It almost seems more like autumn than late spring. But there is no humidity, so I am happy. I plan to have a good weekend and I am happy that the rain will probably keep me here inside working. No temptations to go to the beach! 

But that time will come soon enough . . .

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. No matter what you do, I hope you enjoy yourselves and find something wonderful to create.

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> I actually "behaved" yesterday and stayed focused on writing my pattern.I don't know why it is so difficult to write instructions sometimes. It isn't that I don't know what to say or remember what I did. It is more so that I get so PICKY with things and there are times when writing the instructions actually takes me longer than making the project itself. But in the end, I am very proud of the pattern packets that I produce. I think that even someone who is new to painting would do OK with them and hopefully learn something in the process.
> 
> The packet that I worked on was for the Summertime Tea project that will be part of the "Painting With Friends" group. In it I give not only the painting instructions, but also the instructions for building the wood header to hang the banner. If one doesn't do woodworking, I will be offering the wooden surface through my site.The banner is painted on Roc-Lon, which is a wonderful weatherproof fabric that is used for drapery linings. It is not expensive and readily available at JoAnn Fabrics as well as several other places that sell fabric.I love it because it can be painted on both sides, and you don't have to hem or finish the edges.They can be cut to any shape and will stay beautiful. It is a dream to paint on, too. Smooth and nice.With proper varnishing it will stand up to outdoor use, too. All in all it is a great thing. And I can see many applications for it in future projects.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not happy with the lighting, and I think I will wind up trying one more time before posting it on my site or my Etsy store. I thas been odd weather here and I need to get the color a bit better. That is on today's agenda.
> 
> Another thing I need to do is to re-open my Etsy store. Right after the holidays, I decided to temporarily close it.Things were so busy on our own site and I was involved in so many directions that it was just too much for me to manage. But I want to try again with it and keep the things there limited to my painting items. Since our own site is so large, I think that sometimes our customers get lost on it. Last week I noticed that we have over 700 products up there. That is a large amount and still growing every week. Since even our older patterns still seem to sell, we really don't want to take anything down. It is a challenge for Keith as the site manager to keep things in an order so that all who visit find what they are seeking. Our Search feature does pretty well, but many people don't always see it, or think to use it. (It is located at the top right of every page on the site.) We are always looking for ways to better classify and organize all that we offer.
> 
> I am also going to begin offering prints of some of my original paintings. I don't think I mentioned, but I received the final copies of the prints back of my "Snow Leopard Pair" painting from the photography studio in New York and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the original painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it in March I think and I am very pleased with how it came out. When I first ordered the prints however, the paper prints looked great but I had tried to have the print done on metal and the color was a bit 'off'. It was a tad too bright and parts of the snow leopards were 'blown out'. The lab agreed, and they were happy to re-print for me and I am absolutely thrilled with the result. The color is very close to the original and all the detail shows up beautifully.
> 
> I am going to offer the prints on archival quality Kodak Endura paper in both 11" x 14" and 16" x 20" size. (The original painting is 11" x 14") I wanted to see if the 16" x 20" would look nice, and I sent the lab a really high resolution image to work with and it came out just lovely.
> 
> I am also offering the print to be done on metal, which is amazing technology in itself. for this process, the lab actually bonds the image to the metal. It is waterproof, scratch resistant and looks absolutely stunning. It is tough as nails and will not fade (you even use window cleaner to clean it!) and I think it is an awesome way to preserve and display my art. I have decided since the shipping is so reasonable from the lab I use for those in the United States, I will be able to have the prints shipped directly from the lab to my customers, at a great savings in both time and money for all involved. For those in Canada or other places, I will do the same but I will unfortunately have to charge a bit more, as the lab does for the shipping fees. There is little I can do about that. Either way they will save because I can have the pieces shipped directly.
> 
> So that is what is on my agenda today. I hope that when I finish, I will be able to get back to drawing this weekend. I have so many new projects that I want to work on that I need to get moving on them.
> 
> It is very cool and rainy today. Not violent weather, but a soft and gentle rain. It almost seems more like autumn than late spring. But there is no humidity, so I am happy. I plan to have a good weekend and I am happy that the rain will probably keep me here inside working. No temptations to go to the beach!
> 
> But that time will come soon enough . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. No matter what you do, I hope you enjoy yourselves and find something wonderful to create.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


I must look for the Roc-Lon next time I'm in Jo-Ann's. I can think of many different ways of combining some painting projects with some scroll sawed projects to make a really neat Christmas present or wedding present package. I have so many projects spinning around my head, I just need to focus on one at a time! It's finding the one to focus on! 
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> I actually "behaved" yesterday and stayed focused on writing my pattern.I don't know why it is so difficult to write instructions sometimes. It isn't that I don't know what to say or remember what I did. It is more so that I get so PICKY with things and there are times when writing the instructions actually takes me longer than making the project itself. But in the end, I am very proud of the pattern packets that I produce. I think that even someone who is new to painting would do OK with them and hopefully learn something in the process.
> 
> The packet that I worked on was for the Summertime Tea project that will be part of the "Painting With Friends" group. In it I give not only the painting instructions, but also the instructions for building the wood header to hang the banner. If one doesn't do woodworking, I will be offering the wooden surface through my site.The banner is painted on Roc-Lon, which is a wonderful weatherproof fabric that is used for drapery linings. It is not expensive and readily available at JoAnn Fabrics as well as several other places that sell fabric.I love it because it can be painted on both sides, and you don't have to hem or finish the edges.They can be cut to any shape and will stay beautiful. It is a dream to paint on, too. Smooth and nice.With proper varnishing it will stand up to outdoor use, too. All in all it is a great thing. And I can see many applications for it in future projects.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not happy with the lighting, and I think I will wind up trying one more time before posting it on my site or my Etsy store. I thas been odd weather here and I need to get the color a bit better. That is on today's agenda.
> 
> Another thing I need to do is to re-open my Etsy store. Right after the holidays, I decided to temporarily close it.Things were so busy on our own site and I was involved in so many directions that it was just too much for me to manage. But I want to try again with it and keep the things there limited to my painting items. Since our own site is so large, I think that sometimes our customers get lost on it. Last week I noticed that we have over 700 products up there. That is a large amount and still growing every week. Since even our older patterns still seem to sell, we really don't want to take anything down. It is a challenge for Keith as the site manager to keep things in an order so that all who visit find what they are seeking. Our Search feature does pretty well, but many people don't always see it, or think to use it. (It is located at the top right of every page on the site.) We are always looking for ways to better classify and organize all that we offer.
> 
> I am also going to begin offering prints of some of my original paintings. I don't think I mentioned, but I received the final copies of the prints back of my "Snow Leopard Pair" painting from the photography studio in New York and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the original painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it in March I think and I am very pleased with how it came out. When I first ordered the prints however, the paper prints looked great but I had tried to have the print done on metal and the color was a bit 'off'. It was a tad too bright and parts of the snow leopards were 'blown out'. The lab agreed, and they were happy to re-print for me and I am absolutely thrilled with the result. The color is very close to the original and all the detail shows up beautifully.
> 
> I am going to offer the prints on archival quality Kodak Endura paper in both 11" x 14" and 16" x 20" size. (The original painting is 11" x 14") I wanted to see if the 16" x 20" would look nice, and I sent the lab a really high resolution image to work with and it came out just lovely.
> 
> I am also offering the print to be done on metal, which is amazing technology in itself. for this process, the lab actually bonds the image to the metal. It is waterproof, scratch resistant and looks absolutely stunning. It is tough as nails and will not fade (you even use window cleaner to clean it!) and I think it is an awesome way to preserve and display my art. I have decided since the shipping is so reasonable from the lab I use for those in the United States, I will be able to have the prints shipped directly from the lab to my customers, at a great savings in both time and money for all involved. For those in Canada or other places, I will do the same but I will unfortunately have to charge a bit more, as the lab does for the shipping fees. There is little I can do about that. Either way they will save because I can have the pieces shipped directly.
> 
> So that is what is on my agenda today. I hope that when I finish, I will be able to get back to drawing this weekend. I have so many new projects that I want to work on that I need to get moving on them.
> 
> It is very cool and rainy today. Not violent weather, but a soft and gentle rain. It almost seems more like autumn than late spring. But there is no humidity, so I am happy. I plan to have a good weekend and I am happy that the rain will probably keep me here inside working. No temptations to go to the beach!
> 
> But that time will come soon enough . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. No matter what you do, I hope you enjoy yourselves and find something wonderful to create.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Hi, Anna! When you go to get the Roc-Lon - be sure to get the "blackout" type, which is the thickest. It comes in many different weights.

I also see a lot of potential in using it for a variety of projects. I love that you can cut it to any shape without having to worry about making hems or seams and it will never unravel. Many have used it for banners as well and it really stands up to being outside. I am excited at the possibilities as well.

I hope you have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> I actually "behaved" yesterday and stayed focused on writing my pattern.I don't know why it is so difficult to write instructions sometimes. It isn't that I don't know what to say or remember what I did. It is more so that I get so PICKY with things and there are times when writing the instructions actually takes me longer than making the project itself. But in the end, I am very proud of the pattern packets that I produce. I think that even someone who is new to painting would do OK with them and hopefully learn something in the process.
> 
> The packet that I worked on was for the Summertime Tea project that will be part of the "Painting With Friends" group. In it I give not only the painting instructions, but also the instructions for building the wood header to hang the banner. If one doesn't do woodworking, I will be offering the wooden surface through my site.The banner is painted on Roc-Lon, which is a wonderful weatherproof fabric that is used for drapery linings. It is not expensive and readily available at JoAnn Fabrics as well as several other places that sell fabric.I love it because it can be painted on both sides, and you don't have to hem or finish the edges.They can be cut to any shape and will stay beautiful. It is a dream to paint on, too. Smooth and nice.With proper varnishing it will stand up to outdoor use, too. All in all it is a great thing. And I can see many applications for it in future projects.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not happy with the lighting, and I think I will wind up trying one more time before posting it on my site or my Etsy store. I thas been odd weather here and I need to get the color a bit better. That is on today's agenda.
> 
> Another thing I need to do is to re-open my Etsy store. Right after the holidays, I decided to temporarily close it.Things were so busy on our own site and I was involved in so many directions that it was just too much for me to manage. But I want to try again with it and keep the things there limited to my painting items. Since our own site is so large, I think that sometimes our customers get lost on it. Last week I noticed that we have over 700 products up there. That is a large amount and still growing every week. Since even our older patterns still seem to sell, we really don't want to take anything down. It is a challenge for Keith as the site manager to keep things in an order so that all who visit find what they are seeking. Our Search feature does pretty well, but many people don't always see it, or think to use it. (It is located at the top right of every page on the site.) We are always looking for ways to better classify and organize all that we offer.
> 
> I am also going to begin offering prints of some of my original paintings. I don't think I mentioned, but I received the final copies of the prints back of my "Snow Leopard Pair" painting from the photography studio in New York and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the original painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it in March I think and I am very pleased with how it came out. When I first ordered the prints however, the paper prints looked great but I had tried to have the print done on metal and the color was a bit 'off'. It was a tad too bright and parts of the snow leopards were 'blown out'. The lab agreed, and they were happy to re-print for me and I am absolutely thrilled with the result. The color is very close to the original and all the detail shows up beautifully.
> 
> I am going to offer the prints on archival quality Kodak Endura paper in both 11" x 14" and 16" x 20" size. (The original painting is 11" x 14") I wanted to see if the 16" x 20" would look nice, and I sent the lab a really high resolution image to work with and it came out just lovely.
> 
> I am also offering the print to be done on metal, which is amazing technology in itself. for this process, the lab actually bonds the image to the metal. It is waterproof, scratch resistant and looks absolutely stunning. It is tough as nails and will not fade (you even use window cleaner to clean it!) and I think it is an awesome way to preserve and display my art. I have decided since the shipping is so reasonable from the lab I use for those in the United States, I will be able to have the prints shipped directly from the lab to my customers, at a great savings in both time and money for all involved. For those in Canada or other places, I will do the same but I will unfortunately have to charge a bit more, as the lab does for the shipping fees. There is little I can do about that. Either way they will save because I can have the pieces shipped directly.
> 
> So that is what is on my agenda today. I hope that when I finish, I will be able to get back to drawing this weekend. I have so many new projects that I want to work on that I need to get moving on them.
> 
> It is very cool and rainy today. Not violent weather, but a soft and gentle rain. It almost seems more like autumn than late spring. But there is no humidity, so I am happy. I plan to have a good weekend and I am happy that the rain will probably keep me here inside working. No temptations to go to the beach!
> 
> But that time will come soon enough . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. No matter what you do, I hope you enjoy yourselves and find something wonderful to create.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


I think one o those kitties moved.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Weekend Ahead*
> 
> I actually "behaved" yesterday and stayed focused on writing my pattern.I don't know why it is so difficult to write instructions sometimes. It isn't that I don't know what to say or remember what I did. It is more so that I get so PICKY with things and there are times when writing the instructions actually takes me longer than making the project itself. But in the end, I am very proud of the pattern packets that I produce. I think that even someone who is new to painting would do OK with them and hopefully learn something in the process.
> 
> The packet that I worked on was for the Summertime Tea project that will be part of the "Painting With Friends" group. In it I give not only the painting instructions, but also the instructions for building the wood header to hang the banner. If one doesn't do woodworking, I will be offering the wooden surface through my site.The banner is painted on Roc-Lon, which is a wonderful weatherproof fabric that is used for drapery linings. It is not expensive and readily available at JoAnn Fabrics as well as several other places that sell fabric.I love it because it can be painted on both sides, and you don't have to hem or finish the edges.They can be cut to any shape and will stay beautiful. It is a dream to paint on, too. Smooth and nice.With proper varnishing it will stand up to outdoor use, too. All in all it is a great thing. And I can see many applications for it in future projects.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not happy with the lighting, and I think I will wind up trying one more time before posting it on my site or my Etsy store. I thas been odd weather here and I need to get the color a bit better. That is on today's agenda.
> 
> Another thing I need to do is to re-open my Etsy store. Right after the holidays, I decided to temporarily close it.Things were so busy on our own site and I was involved in so many directions that it was just too much for me to manage. But I want to try again with it and keep the things there limited to my painting items. Since our own site is so large, I think that sometimes our customers get lost on it. Last week I noticed that we have over 700 products up there. That is a large amount and still growing every week. Since even our older patterns still seem to sell, we really don't want to take anything down. It is a challenge for Keith as the site manager to keep things in an order so that all who visit find what they are seeking. Our Search feature does pretty well, but many people don't always see it, or think to use it. (It is located at the top right of every page on the site.) We are always looking for ways to better classify and organize all that we offer.
> 
> I am also going to begin offering prints of some of my original paintings. I don't think I mentioned, but I received the final copies of the prints back of my "Snow Leopard Pair" painting from the photography studio in New York and I was very pleased with the results. Below is a picture of the original painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it in March I think and I am very pleased with how it came out. When I first ordered the prints however, the paper prints looked great but I had tried to have the print done on metal and the color was a bit 'off'. It was a tad too bright and parts of the snow leopards were 'blown out'. The lab agreed, and they were happy to re-print for me and I am absolutely thrilled with the result. The color is very close to the original and all the detail shows up beautifully.
> 
> I am going to offer the prints on archival quality Kodak Endura paper in both 11" x 14" and 16" x 20" size. (The original painting is 11" x 14") I wanted to see if the 16" x 20" would look nice, and I sent the lab a really high resolution image to work with and it came out just lovely.
> 
> I am also offering the print to be done on metal, which is amazing technology in itself. for this process, the lab actually bonds the image to the metal. It is waterproof, scratch resistant and looks absolutely stunning. It is tough as nails and will not fade (you even use window cleaner to clean it!) and I think it is an awesome way to preserve and display my art. I have decided since the shipping is so reasonable from the lab I use for those in the United States, I will be able to have the prints shipped directly from the lab to my customers, at a great savings in both time and money for all involved. For those in Canada or other places, I will do the same but I will unfortunately have to charge a bit more, as the lab does for the shipping fees. There is little I can do about that. Either way they will save because I can have the pieces shipped directly.
> 
> So that is what is on my agenda today. I hope that when I finish, I will be able to get back to drawing this weekend. I have so many new projects that I want to work on that I need to get moving on them.
> 
> It is very cool and rainy today. Not violent weather, but a soft and gentle rain. It almost seems more like autumn than late spring. But there is no humidity, so I am happy. I plan to have a good weekend and I am happy that the rain will probably keep me here inside working. No temptations to go to the beach!
> 
> But that time will come soon enough . . .
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend planned. No matter what you do, I hope you enjoy yourselves and find something wonderful to create.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Thank you Roger. Have a great Father's Day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Always Learning Something New!*

As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.

I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.

I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.

One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.

This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!

The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.










I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)

I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.

However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!










(DOH!)

I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!

Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.

I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!










I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:










I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.

I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.

And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.

I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.

Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Always inspirational Sheila. Have a good day


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila,
I can understand that "urge to create". Having worked at a sign making distribution warehouse I picked up a small desk top vinyl cutter to help Kathie add special effects on her paintings. Before she got sick she picked up some glass blocks to paint on. After she passed the blocks just sat there and I had no idea of what to do with them. Then while I was cruising Pinterest I came across glass blocks with vinyl on them and there went the light bulb in my head. And you can guess where this is going. I went back to the old job and got some more vinyl with my retiree discount and to Hobby Lobby where the glass blocks were 50% off. I can do this when I don't want to go to my wood shop (or after). We always had some glass products that she painted on, so these will fit right in.
Have a great day,
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Roger!

I would love to see how they come out, Rick. It is fun to experiment and find new things to create. Pinterest is a wealth of ideas though - I find it outright addicting! 

I hope you have a great day as well. Thank you for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Great info Sheila. You share some wonderful sites which keep the creative brain working! Love the bees! I'm thinking of using some of the scroll saw patterns and creating some of my own stencils. That thought just popped into my head while reading your blog!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thanks, Anna. I have been trying to locate the plastic for making stencils. (Mylar, I think it is called) I was thinking of cutting my own and then including them in printed patterns. This would work great for custom lettering and sayings. If you find a good source for the Mylar here in Canada, please let me know. 

I hope you have a great day! Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I still have the urge to create but our house move is still progressing and no hope of getting the workshop up for at least a couple of weeks. Its good to see you introducing many different aspects to your craft. Opens minds methinks.


----------



## LueyD

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Sheila,
Beautiful work Love it


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning Something New!*
> 
> As a designer I feel that I am always learning something new. With so many new products available, it is always fun and exciting for me to learn different ways to be creative. Many times just seeing a new product will spur things for me. But other times I learn from others, and then put my own spin on things to make them work for my own purposes.
> 
> I think it is important to continually take classes and seek out new information. No matter how accomplished an artist is, I think there is always the opportunity to learn more from others. This includes not only attending classes, but also teaching others, as I always maintain that there is much to be gained from keeping in tune with your students. Sometimes the questions they ask help us realize where we may be lacking in our instructions, and gives us a fresh viewpoint and perspective. This helps us fine tune the way we teach and in the end, makes everyone happier.
> 
> I love taking online classes. I used to attend classes a great deal through my painting group in Chicago, but living here in rural Nova Scotia doesn't allow me to do that. Fortunately, there are so many online classes and videos, as well as networking options that the opportunities that in many ways, we are better off than ever, as we are able to learn from the best teachers from all over the world right from our own homes. Teaching videos are becoming more and more popular as well as necessary not only to gain new interest in our craft, but to keep our business growing.
> 
> One of my favorite sites for learning is called Interactive Artists Magazine. I have been a subscriber to IAM for about a year and a half now, and I love the articles, teachers, and online classes that are offered every month. I think for the small cost of a yearly subscription, you receive in return a wealth of helpful information and patterns on many different styles and techniques of painting. It is really a great value.
> 
> This month at IAM, one of my favorite designers offered a project and accompanying video and pattern. I have mentioned Tracy Moreau previously and I absolutely love her style of painting and teaching. I am currently in the middle of one of my favorite projects of hers, and I will be showing it as I complete it. Even though I am in the midst of doing many other things, when I saw Tracy's video the other day, I knew I just had to try the project. Tracy makes it look to fun and easy and her designs just turn out fabulous!
> 
> The design that she taught was called "Le Petit Jardin". It is a painting of three little bees on a distressed background. It looks very involved, but it really is very simple and EASY to paint. You use stencils and texture paste to create a beautiful dimensional background, and then paint the three easy and adorable bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this style of artwork, which is why Tracy has become one of my favorite designers. It looks like this painting took quite a long time, but it really only took a couple of hours. (I am sure it is even quicker for most - I am such a SLOW painter!)
> 
> I had a great time painting it, and as usual I changed some of the things around to suit my surface and supplies. I had a small cigar box that I purchased from the dollar store and I decided to try the technique out on it. To make the Damask motifs on the left side, you use a stencil and texture paste. I had a ton of different types of texture paste, but I decided to try this out with Margot Clark's MUD. I had used Margo's MUD on other projects in the past and I love it because it really dries hard and doesn't crack or flake. Margo works extensively in fired glass as well as painting and she developed her MUD to be fired or not and it is a wonderfully superior product. It air dries in minutes and is hard as a rock and can be sanded without fear of it cracking or flaking. It really adds to the dimension and EASE of doing this design.
> 
> However, I didn't finish this project without some stupidity on my part. I was so excited about trying this technique, that I accidentally applied the design to the BOTTOM of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DOH!)
> 
> I felt like a real idiot when I realized that this was the bottom. At least I didn't go ahead and paint it before I figured it out! I suppose the way to look at it was that it gave me a bit more practice in the technique!
> 
> Anyway - I made a couple of changes how I did things. That is the wonderful part of painting - you can pick up the information you want and make it work for you any way you wish. I have always been a rebel like that and that is probably why I became a designer.
> 
> I am simply obsessed with bees this summer, and I loved Tracy's adorable version of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added some gold metallic paint to the Damask part of the design to give it a beautiful, soft shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend you visit Tracy's site and see the awesome patterns she offers. She has many of her patterns in PDF format so you can play with them right away and even offers some freebies.
> 
> I also hope you take a look at Margot's site and watch her video on MUD. There are many wonderful applications for this product and I am going to be doing some things with woodworking and MUD as well in the near future.
> 
> And finally - be sure to check out what Interactive Artists Magazine has to offer. No matter how much experience you have, you will certainly benefit from the wonderful array of top notch teachers and information that the magazine offers. And at a very reasonable cost as well.
> 
> I still need to finish my box bottom, and I will blog about that when I am done. I am not sure if I will get to it today or not, as I need to start drawing on my next designs.
> 
> Whatever you choose for your hobby, I hope you continue to seek out and learn new techniques. It is not only a great way to expand your abilities, but it also is a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Martyn - I am sure it will take some time to get things exactly as you wish. In between projects, I have been organizing and reorganizing where we expanded our storage in the closets and now downstairs. It takes some time to fine tune things so that the things we need are convenient and the things we don't use every day are safe. It is all a process. 

Luey - Thank you so much. I hope to finish the box in the next couple of days and show it. I have been a little distracted with other things, although it should be done over the weekend. I appreciate your kind remarks.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Down But Not Out*

It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.

On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.

I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?

But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!

As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me. 

I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.

On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.

I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:










I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.

I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer. 

I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.

It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!

Happy Friday!


----------



## ChrisK

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Get well soon.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi Sheila, I'm still searching for a local supplier for Mylar. I'll let you know if I find one. Interesting design you are working on. Looking forward to see the completed project.
Take it easy and look after your back.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you both so much. Hopefully I will be 100% soon.  In any case, I will do what I can until then.

Anna - thank you for letting me know when you find out. I am just curious as to how it will work with the scroll saw. It may be something nice to offer my painting customers. 

Take care and have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Take your time to heal up. You'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## Hawaiilad

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Shelia, it's always hard to know when enough is enough when working out or just doing some heavy work in the yard (yep, that always gets to me). It's just getting older in years…until we look in the mirror, we still think we are in our 30's or 40's. Most things I can still do, but it may take me awhile to get it finished. I have had back problems since I was 18… Now if my back and shoulders would feel good all at the same time, I could really cause some damage. Over the last year, I decided to "get in shape" for my age of 69. Can't lift weights, but I can walk and watch what I eat. Lost 39 pounds so far…another 20 will be great.

Hope you are up and back at it very soon.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Since tomorrow (Saturday) is Summer Solstice, you can relax for the day, appreciate nature, and get better. Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Down But Not Out*
> 
> It appears that I will be down for a couple of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, after the gym, it seems I pulled a muscle in my lower back. It kind of threw me for a loop.
> 
> I am much too busy doing things to have something like this take me down. So many ideas! So many projects to develop! As I said on my Facebook page - when is a GOOD time to have this happen?
> 
> But happen it did and for the next few days I need to really switch it to low gear and take is slow. That is so against my grain!
> 
> As we get older, we need to consider things that perhaps we haven't considered before. Such as our bodies may need a bit more of tender love and care than they used to need. I try to take decent care of myself. I go with Keith to the gym usually about three times a week to work out and keep in shape. I am from the "use it or lose it" school of thought and I think it is really important to keep my muscles busy and happy. This is especially important for me because much of my day involves sitting. But apparently I pushed a little too hard and now I am kind of paying the price. I was slowly increasing the weight I used and I think I may have pushed a little too far. So for the next several days, I have to kind of lay low and let whatever I did heal. It isn't easy to do - especially for someone like me.
> 
> I do feel it improving already though. I am taking some over the counter muscle relaxers and they do help. Nothing will help though like some quiet time. This is something that I have to send out a call to my patience and actually behave.
> 
> On Facebook, I had many suggestions to go and see a chiropractor. Many of you may not realize that we are located three hours away from a larger city where one would be available. Since this is not a chronic thing, and just something that "happened", I do believe that it will heal and shouldn't be much of a bother to me in the future. I am counting on it. It will just require some time and care and then I can go from there.
> 
> I was able to do some drawing yesterday. I have in mind probably 6-8 different summer themed plaques that I will be offering. They will be simple, but cute and as always, I will be offering some different finishing options so that people can customize them to their own taste. Here is a sample of what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't much, but it will be cute, I am sure.
> 
> I even found a great idea to change my "All Season" tree over to a summer theme. It still has the bunnies on it from spring and it is time to think ahead to summer.
> 
> I will keep it short today, as I just wanted to let you all know what is up. We are planning a site update early next week so those of you who are on our mailing list, please use your discount code over the weekend if you plan on using it. I don't like to sound like a sales person, but we will be pulling it off when we load the next update. Those of you who are interested can still sign up for the mailing list here (Mailing List Signup) and I will send you a copy of the last newsletter that has the discount code in it. As I said, it will be good throughout the weekend.
> 
> It is a beautifully warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Summer is, indeed on its way. I hope you have a wonderful day as well and a fabulous weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you all very much for your nice words. I am sorry it took me so long to answer, but I wasn't at the computer much this weekend. I am feeling much better though and I hope for things to get back to 'normal' in the next several days. I do believe I am on the mend. 

I have several new things that I am working on so that is good as well. We had a good weekend here weather-wise and it was nice to see summer has finally arrived.

I wish you all a great week ahead.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Having FUN!*

I am getting back to normal, whatever that is. The last couple of days were really kind of a pain. (literally!) However, I can't really complain because with the muscle relaxer pills I was taking, it was all manageable. I only need to be careful.

I was going to try to not take them today, but this morning just sitting was bothering me quite a bit. So on to Plan B it is and I will try to take them as far apart as possible. The important thing is that I do feel better and I am on the mend. I just need to watch so I don't overdo thing and pretty soon I will be fine.

Fortunately I was able to sit and draw and also sit at the scroll saw, so even though I wasn't at my best, it was a pretty productive weekend. The height of my stool that I use when I saw was perfect and I felt very little discomfort while cutting and I was able to cut out my next three projects.

The weather has been awesome here as well, which always makes us feel better I think. After the long winter we experienced, and the bug-filled spring, it appears that we are in for a fantastic summer. I would expect the temperatures are in the high 70's or low 80's with very little humidity. While it rained much of last week, the past several days have been bright and sunny with a gentle breeze. Even where I live right across the river there are very few bugs anymore, and I can actually enjoy the sunshine outdoors.

After cutting all the pieces on Saturday, I had quite a bit of pieces to sand. I was wondering how I would do this without putting strain on my back, as I usually need to hunch over quite a bit to use the orbital sander. Since it was so beautiful out though, I decided to sit on the step of our front deck and enjoy some of the nice weather. It worked perfectly, and I took my time and enjoyed the day. I even had TWO 'helpers' in the forms of Pancakes and Richard, two of my three cats. (I lovingly call them "Inspector 23 and Inspector 21")










They spent the entire time out there with me, keeping me company. I had some nice music on and I couldn't help but think what a great life I have. It was all very enjoyable.

Today I am going to be working up the patterns for two of the three new designs. Keith wants to do a site update tonight or tomorrow so I want to have things ready to go by then. Here is a hint of one of the new designs:










In this version of the plaque, I used DecoArt Chalky Paint and Crackle Medium. I absolutely LOVE how it looks! (Don't worry - there is a nice "natural" wood version for those of you who don't like to use paint on wood!)

I really love how these plaques came out and I have probably 3-4 more similar "beachy" or "summer-themed" ideas that I will be doing in the next couple of weeks.

I also am working on my next pattern for either scrolling or painting. I wanted to change my All Season Tree into a "BEACH" theme to bring in summer and I drew up some darling ornaments that will be finished in a couple of different ways. I wanted to do them two ways and couldn't decide which one so I am making them BOTH ways and including them in the same pattern. I think they will be fun not only for you all to do, but also to keep kids busy over the summer break. They are cute and fun and while I only just started and got one of them done, I can't wait to finish them up and show you all. I will be offering pre-cut wood for these pieces as well. I think you will like them!










I hope you all had a great weekend and are getting some nice weather like we have here. It is yet another awesome morning and looks to be another beautiful day.

One last note - for those of you who are on our mailing list - when we update the site we are removing the coupon code we gave out in the last newsletter. So if you plan to order, I encourage you to do so today so you can get your discount.

Thank you to everyone who sent notes of encouragement. It really felt good to know I was missed. 

Have a fantastic Monday and a wonderful week ahead!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Having FUN!*
> 
> I am getting back to normal, whatever that is. The last couple of days were really kind of a pain. (literally!) However, I can't really complain because with the muscle relaxer pills I was taking, it was all manageable. I only need to be careful.
> 
> I was going to try to not take them today, but this morning just sitting was bothering me quite a bit. So on to Plan B it is and I will try to take them as far apart as possible. The important thing is that I do feel better and I am on the mend. I just need to watch so I don't overdo thing and pretty soon I will be fine.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to sit and draw and also sit at the scroll saw, so even though I wasn't at my best, it was a pretty productive weekend. The height of my stool that I use when I saw was perfect and I felt very little discomfort while cutting and I was able to cut out my next three projects.
> 
> The weather has been awesome here as well, which always makes us feel better I think. After the long winter we experienced, and the bug-filled spring, it appears that we are in for a fantastic summer. I would expect the temperatures are in the high 70's or low 80's with very little humidity. While it rained much of last week, the past several days have been bright and sunny with a gentle breeze. Even where I live right across the river there are very few bugs anymore, and I can actually enjoy the sunshine outdoors.
> 
> After cutting all the pieces on Saturday, I had quite a bit of pieces to sand. I was wondering how I would do this without putting strain on my back, as I usually need to hunch over quite a bit to use the orbital sander. Since it was so beautiful out though, I decided to sit on the step of our front deck and enjoy some of the nice weather. It worked perfectly, and I took my time and enjoyed the day. I even had TWO 'helpers' in the forms of Pancakes and Richard, two of my three cats. (I lovingly call them "Inspector 23 and Inspector 21")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spent the entire time out there with me, keeping me company. I had some nice music on and I couldn't help but think what a great life I have. It was all very enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am going to be working up the patterns for two of the three new designs. Keith wants to do a site update tonight or tomorrow so I want to have things ready to go by then. Here is a hint of one of the new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this version of the plaque, I used DecoArt Chalky Paint and Crackle Medium. I absolutely LOVE how it looks! (Don't worry - there is a nice "natural" wood version for those of you who don't like to use paint on wood!)
> 
> I really love how these plaques came out and I have probably 3-4 more similar "beachy" or "summer-themed" ideas that I will be doing in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I also am working on my next pattern for either scrolling or painting. I wanted to change my All Season Tree into a "BEACH" theme to bring in summer and I drew up some darling ornaments that will be finished in a couple of different ways. I wanted to do them two ways and couldn't decide which one so I am making them BOTH ways and including them in the same pattern. I think they will be fun not only for you all to do, but also to keep kids busy over the summer break. They are cute and fun and while I only just started and got one of them done, I can't wait to finish them up and show you all. I will be offering pre-cut wood for these pieces as well. I think you will like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are getting some nice weather like we have here. It is yet another awesome morning and looks to be another beautiful day.
> 
> One last note - for those of you who are on our mailing list - when we update the site we are removing the coupon code we gave out in the last newsletter. So if you plan to order, I encourage you to do so today so you can get your discount.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent notes of encouragement. It really felt good to know I was missed.
> 
> Have a fantastic Monday and a wonderful week ahead!


A beautiful day for sanding on the deck! Looks like you were very busy. I love how that chalky paint and crackle turned out - an ocean blue! Your all season tree is going to look very summery!
Another beautiful day here on the Westcoast.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Having FUN!*
> 
> I am getting back to normal, whatever that is. The last couple of days were really kind of a pain. (literally!) However, I can't really complain because with the muscle relaxer pills I was taking, it was all manageable. I only need to be careful.
> 
> I was going to try to not take them today, but this morning just sitting was bothering me quite a bit. So on to Plan B it is and I will try to take them as far apart as possible. The important thing is that I do feel better and I am on the mend. I just need to watch so I don't overdo thing and pretty soon I will be fine.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to sit and draw and also sit at the scroll saw, so even though I wasn't at my best, it was a pretty productive weekend. The height of my stool that I use when I saw was perfect and I felt very little discomfort while cutting and I was able to cut out my next three projects.
> 
> The weather has been awesome here as well, which always makes us feel better I think. After the long winter we experienced, and the bug-filled spring, it appears that we are in for a fantastic summer. I would expect the temperatures are in the high 70's or low 80's with very little humidity. While it rained much of last week, the past several days have been bright and sunny with a gentle breeze. Even where I live right across the river there are very few bugs anymore, and I can actually enjoy the sunshine outdoors.
> 
> After cutting all the pieces on Saturday, I had quite a bit of pieces to sand. I was wondering how I would do this without putting strain on my back, as I usually need to hunch over quite a bit to use the orbital sander. Since it was so beautiful out though, I decided to sit on the step of our front deck and enjoy some of the nice weather. It worked perfectly, and I took my time and enjoyed the day. I even had TWO 'helpers' in the forms of Pancakes and Richard, two of my three cats. (I lovingly call them "Inspector 23 and Inspector 21")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spent the entire time out there with me, keeping me company. I had some nice music on and I couldn't help but think what a great life I have. It was all very enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am going to be working up the patterns for two of the three new designs. Keith wants to do a site update tonight or tomorrow so I want to have things ready to go by then. Here is a hint of one of the new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this version of the plaque, I used DecoArt Chalky Paint and Crackle Medium. I absolutely LOVE how it looks! (Don't worry - there is a nice "natural" wood version for those of you who don't like to use paint on wood!)
> 
> I really love how these plaques came out and I have probably 3-4 more similar "beachy" or "summer-themed" ideas that I will be doing in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I also am working on my next pattern for either scrolling or painting. I wanted to change my All Season Tree into a "BEACH" theme to bring in summer and I drew up some darling ornaments that will be finished in a couple of different ways. I wanted to do them two ways and couldn't decide which one so I am making them BOTH ways and including them in the same pattern. I think they will be fun not only for you all to do, but also to keep kids busy over the summer break. They are cute and fun and while I only just started and got one of them done, I can't wait to finish them up and show you all. I will be offering pre-cut wood for these pieces as well. I think you will like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are getting some nice weather like we have here. It is yet another awesome morning and looks to be another beautiful day.
> 
> One last note - for those of you who are on our mailing list - when we update the site we are removing the coupon code we gave out in the last newsletter. So if you plan to order, I encourage you to do so today so you can get your discount.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent notes of encouragement. It really felt good to know I was missed.
> 
> Have a fantastic Monday and a wonderful week ahead!


Give them kitties some sandpaper & put em to work.. lol


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Having FUN!*
> 
> I am getting back to normal, whatever that is. The last couple of days were really kind of a pain. (literally!) However, I can't really complain because with the muscle relaxer pills I was taking, it was all manageable. I only need to be careful.
> 
> I was going to try to not take them today, but this morning just sitting was bothering me quite a bit. So on to Plan B it is and I will try to take them as far apart as possible. The important thing is that I do feel better and I am on the mend. I just need to watch so I don't overdo thing and pretty soon I will be fine.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to sit and draw and also sit at the scroll saw, so even though I wasn't at my best, it was a pretty productive weekend. The height of my stool that I use when I saw was perfect and I felt very little discomfort while cutting and I was able to cut out my next three projects.
> 
> The weather has been awesome here as well, which always makes us feel better I think. After the long winter we experienced, and the bug-filled spring, it appears that we are in for a fantastic summer. I would expect the temperatures are in the high 70's or low 80's with very little humidity. While it rained much of last week, the past several days have been bright and sunny with a gentle breeze. Even where I live right across the river there are very few bugs anymore, and I can actually enjoy the sunshine outdoors.
> 
> After cutting all the pieces on Saturday, I had quite a bit of pieces to sand. I was wondering how I would do this without putting strain on my back, as I usually need to hunch over quite a bit to use the orbital sander. Since it was so beautiful out though, I decided to sit on the step of our front deck and enjoy some of the nice weather. It worked perfectly, and I took my time and enjoyed the day. I even had TWO 'helpers' in the forms of Pancakes and Richard, two of my three cats. (I lovingly call them "Inspector 23 and Inspector 21")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spent the entire time out there with me, keeping me company. I had some nice music on and I couldn't help but think what a great life I have. It was all very enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am going to be working up the patterns for two of the three new designs. Keith wants to do a site update tonight or tomorrow so I want to have things ready to go by then. Here is a hint of one of the new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this version of the plaque, I used DecoArt Chalky Paint and Crackle Medium. I absolutely LOVE how it looks! (Don't worry - there is a nice "natural" wood version for those of you who don't like to use paint on wood!)
> 
> I really love how these plaques came out and I have probably 3-4 more similar "beachy" or "summer-themed" ideas that I will be doing in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I also am working on my next pattern for either scrolling or painting. I wanted to change my All Season Tree into a "BEACH" theme to bring in summer and I drew up some darling ornaments that will be finished in a couple of different ways. I wanted to do them two ways and couldn't decide which one so I am making them BOTH ways and including them in the same pattern. I think they will be fun not only for you all to do, but also to keep kids busy over the summer break. They are cute and fun and while I only just started and got one of them done, I can't wait to finish them up and show you all. I will be offering pre-cut wood for these pieces as well. I think you will like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are getting some nice weather like we have here. It is yet another awesome morning and looks to be another beautiful day.
> 
> One last note - for those of you who are on our mailing list - when we update the site we are removing the coupon code we gave out in the last newsletter. So if you plan to order, I encourage you to do so today so you can get your discount.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent notes of encouragement. It really felt good to know I was missed.
> 
> Have a fantastic Monday and a wonderful week ahead!


Good to hear that you are getting well. Don't strain and stress the physical side. It is still the mind that is stronger than our body however it is also the brain that makes us fell good. So far so good with your summer time there.

Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Having FUN!*
> 
> I am getting back to normal, whatever that is. The last couple of days were really kind of a pain. (literally!) However, I can't really complain because with the muscle relaxer pills I was taking, it was all manageable. I only need to be careful.
> 
> I was going to try to not take them today, but this morning just sitting was bothering me quite a bit. So on to Plan B it is and I will try to take them as far apart as possible. The important thing is that I do feel better and I am on the mend. I just need to watch so I don't overdo thing and pretty soon I will be fine.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to sit and draw and also sit at the scroll saw, so even though I wasn't at my best, it was a pretty productive weekend. The height of my stool that I use when I saw was perfect and I felt very little discomfort while cutting and I was able to cut out my next three projects.
> 
> The weather has been awesome here as well, which always makes us feel better I think. After the long winter we experienced, and the bug-filled spring, it appears that we are in for a fantastic summer. I would expect the temperatures are in the high 70's or low 80's with very little humidity. While it rained much of last week, the past several days have been bright and sunny with a gentle breeze. Even where I live right across the river there are very few bugs anymore, and I can actually enjoy the sunshine outdoors.
> 
> After cutting all the pieces on Saturday, I had quite a bit of pieces to sand. I was wondering how I would do this without putting strain on my back, as I usually need to hunch over quite a bit to use the orbital sander. Since it was so beautiful out though, I decided to sit on the step of our front deck and enjoy some of the nice weather. It worked perfectly, and I took my time and enjoyed the day. I even had TWO 'helpers' in the forms of Pancakes and Richard, two of my three cats. (I lovingly call them "Inspector 23 and Inspector 21")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spent the entire time out there with me, keeping me company. I had some nice music on and I couldn't help but think what a great life I have. It was all very enjoyable.
> 
> Today I am going to be working up the patterns for two of the three new designs. Keith wants to do a site update tonight or tomorrow so I want to have things ready to go by then. Here is a hint of one of the new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this version of the plaque, I used DecoArt Chalky Paint and Crackle Medium. I absolutely LOVE how it looks! (Don't worry - there is a nice "natural" wood version for those of you who don't like to use paint on wood!)
> 
> I really love how these plaques came out and I have probably 3-4 more similar "beachy" or "summer-themed" ideas that I will be doing in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I also am working on my next pattern for either scrolling or painting. I wanted to change my All Season Tree into a "BEACH" theme to bring in summer and I drew up some darling ornaments that will be finished in a couple of different ways. I wanted to do them two ways and couldn't decide which one so I am making them BOTH ways and including them in the same pattern. I think they will be fun not only for you all to do, but also to keep kids busy over the summer break. They are cute and fun and while I only just started and got one of them done, I can't wait to finish them up and show you all. I will be offering pre-cut wood for these pieces as well. I think you will like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are getting some nice weather like we have here. It is yet another awesome morning and looks to be another beautiful day.
> 
> One last note - for those of you who are on our mailing list - when we update the site we are removing the coupon code we gave out in the last newsletter. So if you plan to order, I encourage you to do so today so you can get your discount.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent notes of encouragement. It really felt good to know I was missed.
> 
> Have a fantastic Monday and a wonderful week ahead!


Thank you all! I do love the chalky paint for this type of project. It looks a bit weathered and aged and the paint itself is so creamy and covers beautifully. I am going to be using it on the ornaments as well, as you will see later on in the week. 

Roger - I try to recruit the kitties, but they insist that they are busy keeping flies and other assorted bugs away. They are on "patrol" and constantly monitoring the situation. They claim that they are doing enough, and that any further reviews would warrant a 'board review' whatever that is. I suspect that it is something that will halt their participation altogether so I try not to push them. It amazes me how a bit of responsibility can go to one's head! So I quietly do the sanding myself as they lounge around watching me . . . (Sheesh!)

Nice to hear from you Bert! I hope the seasons are being kind to you as well. It sure makes a difference on how one feels.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Updates to the Site *

Lately it seems like we are updating things quite a bit. In reality, we are still keeping to our "about twice a month" schedule of sending out our newsletter and updating the website. In between we must be working more than we realize.

Not only are we updating the website today, but Keith is also working on adding all of our new products to our catalog. The last time we updated that was in autumn, and we like to do that at least twice a year. While neither Keith nor myself thought we had a lot to add, in reality we each had over 30 new items. That's a pretty big update for us! Apparently we are doing more than we think about.

It's a pretty big job for Keith to add on to the catalog. He really does a fabulous job of keeping everything in order and categorized nicely. He is also a stickler for consistency and makes sure that everything flows nicely. Once again I commend his work and thank him very much for all he does. Even though I am the one that is 'out here' most of the time, I wouldn't be able to do what I do if I didn't have a great partner like Keith holding things together on the other side. Not only that, but his contributions to the site with his wonderful projects really makes us look good. I am very happy to have such a talented partner.

Another thing that he did was change our header on our site. We had the old one up there for a couple of years now and we felt that a change would make the site look fresh and nice. He did a wood background since much of our business involves wood:










I think it looks pretty cool and I like it a lot. I hope you all do as well.

Today will be a really busy day for me as well. I am going to be writing the newsletter and then I am going to be working on the "Beach" ornaments that were in the picture that I showed yesterday. I was trying some different things last night and I think I settled on one or two ways to finish them. I think they will be a wonderful new project and I can't wait to get them done.

I finished my new pattern packets yesterday and the two new plaques will be up on the site later today. I know I only showed a hint of them, but I will have them up on the site later on today. They are similar in theme, but I did all the fonts differently to make them look a bit more interesting.



















I really like them both and as usual, I have offered different ways to finish them and make them personal. These are only the first of several summer-themed signs that I am working on, so there will be more to come.

So that is about it for today. I hope that later on you come over to the site to see the other new things that we have available. Better yet - you can join our Mailing List and receive our bi-monthly newsletters which highlight all of our new items in one place and also occasionally offer special sales for our subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone and we only send out about two issues per month.

Thank you all (as always) for your continued friendships and support and for making our little business so successful. We wouldn't be able to do what we love if it wasn't for you!

It started out cloudy today, but it has cleared up now and is beautifully sunny. It looks to be yet another beautiful day here, and I hope it is in your area as well. Have a great one!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Updates to the Site *
> 
> Lately it seems like we are updating things quite a bit. In reality, we are still keeping to our "about twice a month" schedule of sending out our newsletter and updating the website. In between we must be working more than we realize.
> 
> Not only are we updating the website today, but Keith is also working on adding all of our new products to our catalog. The last time we updated that was in autumn, and we like to do that at least twice a year. While neither Keith nor myself thought we had a lot to add, in reality we each had over 30 new items. That's a pretty big update for us! Apparently we are doing more than we think about.
> 
> It's a pretty big job for Keith to add on to the catalog. He really does a fabulous job of keeping everything in order and categorized nicely. He is also a stickler for consistency and makes sure that everything flows nicely. Once again I commend his work and thank him very much for all he does. Even though I am the one that is 'out here' most of the time, I wouldn't be able to do what I do if I didn't have a great partner like Keith holding things together on the other side. Not only that, but his contributions to the site with his wonderful projects really makes us look good. I am very happy to have such a talented partner.
> 
> Another thing that he did was change our header on our site. We had the old one up there for a couple of years now and we felt that a change would make the site look fresh and nice. He did a wood background since much of our business involves wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty cool and I like it a lot. I hope you all do as well.
> 
> Today will be a really busy day for me as well. I am going to be writing the newsletter and then I am going to be working on the "Beach" ornaments that were in the picture that I showed yesterday. I was trying some different things last night and I think I settled on one or two ways to finish them. I think they will be a wonderful new project and I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> I finished my new pattern packets yesterday and the two new plaques will be up on the site later today. I know I only showed a hint of them, but I will have them up on the site later on today. They are similar in theme, but I did all the fonts differently to make them look a bit more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both and as usual, I have offered different ways to finish them and make them personal. These are only the first of several summer-themed signs that I am working on, so there will be more to come.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I hope that later on you come over to the site to see the other new things that we have available. Better yet - you can join our Mailing List and receive our bi-monthly newsletters which highlight all of our new items in one place and also occasionally offer special sales for our subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone and we only send out about two issues per month.
> 
> Thank you all (as always) for your continued friendships and support and for making our little business so successful. We wouldn't be able to do what we love if it wasn't for you!
> 
> It started out cloudy today, but it has cleared up now and is beautifully sunny. It looks to be yet another beautiful day here, and I hope it is in your area as well. Have a great one!


tenacious and tactful
always persevering

you are both so inspiring
thank you for that

reading you daily blogs over coffee
is a good way to 'get going'
fresh and motivated

have a good one


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Updates to the Site *
> 
> Lately it seems like we are updating things quite a bit. In reality, we are still keeping to our "about twice a month" schedule of sending out our newsletter and updating the website. In between we must be working more than we realize.
> 
> Not only are we updating the website today, but Keith is also working on adding all of our new products to our catalog. The last time we updated that was in autumn, and we like to do that at least twice a year. While neither Keith nor myself thought we had a lot to add, in reality we each had over 30 new items. That's a pretty big update for us! Apparently we are doing more than we think about.
> 
> It's a pretty big job for Keith to add on to the catalog. He really does a fabulous job of keeping everything in order and categorized nicely. He is also a stickler for consistency and makes sure that everything flows nicely. Once again I commend his work and thank him very much for all he does. Even though I am the one that is 'out here' most of the time, I wouldn't be able to do what I do if I didn't have a great partner like Keith holding things together on the other side. Not only that, but his contributions to the site with his wonderful projects really makes us look good. I am very happy to have such a talented partner.
> 
> Another thing that he did was change our header on our site. We had the old one up there for a couple of years now and we felt that a change would make the site look fresh and nice. He did a wood background since much of our business involves wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty cool and I like it a lot. I hope you all do as well.
> 
> Today will be a really busy day for me as well. I am going to be writing the newsletter and then I am going to be working on the "Beach" ornaments that were in the picture that I showed yesterday. I was trying some different things last night and I think I settled on one or two ways to finish them. I think they will be a wonderful new project and I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> I finished my new pattern packets yesterday and the two new plaques will be up on the site later today. I know I only showed a hint of them, but I will have them up on the site later on today. They are similar in theme, but I did all the fonts differently to make them look a bit more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both and as usual, I have offered different ways to finish them and make them personal. These are only the first of several summer-themed signs that I am working on, so there will be more to come.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I hope that later on you come over to the site to see the other new things that we have available. Better yet - you can join our Mailing List and receive our bi-monthly newsletters which highlight all of our new items in one place and also occasionally offer special sales for our subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone and we only send out about two issues per month.
> 
> Thank you all (as always) for your continued friendships and support and for making our little business so successful. We wouldn't be able to do what we love if it wasn't for you!
> 
> It started out cloudy today, but it has cleared up now and is beautifully sunny. It looks to be yet another beautiful day here, and I hope it is in your area as well. Have a great one!


Thank you, David! I feel as if I haven't been blogging as regularly lately. Although I have new readers all the time, I sometimes feel as if I am being redundant and I don't want to bore people with the 'same old old'. 

I am glad you still enjoy the posts, as you have been reading for several years now. I hope that I can continue to inspire and excite people about all types of woodworking and creativity. It is a great place to be in this world!

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Updates to the Site *
> 
> Lately it seems like we are updating things quite a bit. In reality, we are still keeping to our "about twice a month" schedule of sending out our newsletter and updating the website. In between we must be working more than we realize.
> 
> Not only are we updating the website today, but Keith is also working on adding all of our new products to our catalog. The last time we updated that was in autumn, and we like to do that at least twice a year. While neither Keith nor myself thought we had a lot to add, in reality we each had over 30 new items. That's a pretty big update for us! Apparently we are doing more than we think about.
> 
> It's a pretty big job for Keith to add on to the catalog. He really does a fabulous job of keeping everything in order and categorized nicely. He is also a stickler for consistency and makes sure that everything flows nicely. Once again I commend his work and thank him very much for all he does. Even though I am the one that is 'out here' most of the time, I wouldn't be able to do what I do if I didn't have a great partner like Keith holding things together on the other side. Not only that, but his contributions to the site with his wonderful projects really makes us look good. I am very happy to have such a talented partner.
> 
> Another thing that he did was change our header on our site. We had the old one up there for a couple of years now and we felt that a change would make the site look fresh and nice. He did a wood background since much of our business involves wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty cool and I like it a lot. I hope you all do as well.
> 
> Today will be a really busy day for me as well. I am going to be writing the newsletter and then I am going to be working on the "Beach" ornaments that were in the picture that I showed yesterday. I was trying some different things last night and I think I settled on one or two ways to finish them. I think they will be a wonderful new project and I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> I finished my new pattern packets yesterday and the two new plaques will be up on the site later today. I know I only showed a hint of them, but I will have them up on the site later on today. They are similar in theme, but I did all the fonts differently to make them look a bit more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both and as usual, I have offered different ways to finish them and make them personal. These are only the first of several summer-themed signs that I am working on, so there will be more to come.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I hope that later on you come over to the site to see the other new things that we have available. Better yet - you can join our Mailing List and receive our bi-monthly newsletters which highlight all of our new items in one place and also occasionally offer special sales for our subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone and we only send out about two issues per month.
> 
> Thank you all (as always) for your continued friendships and support and for making our little business so successful. We wouldn't be able to do what we love if it wasn't for you!
> 
> It started out cloudy today, but it has cleared up now and is beautifully sunny. It looks to be yet another beautiful day here, and I hope it is in your area as well. Have a great one!


I agree with David, you are a constant inspiration to all creative folks. I love the plaques! I know who would love the lake one as a Christmas present. 
Muggy and cloudy here today - just home it stays dry for a BBQ with family.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Updates to the Site *
> 
> Lately it seems like we are updating things quite a bit. In reality, we are still keeping to our "about twice a month" schedule of sending out our newsletter and updating the website. In between we must be working more than we realize.
> 
> Not only are we updating the website today, but Keith is also working on adding all of our new products to our catalog. The last time we updated that was in autumn, and we like to do that at least twice a year. While neither Keith nor myself thought we had a lot to add, in reality we each had over 30 new items. That's a pretty big update for us! Apparently we are doing more than we think about.
> 
> It's a pretty big job for Keith to add on to the catalog. He really does a fabulous job of keeping everything in order and categorized nicely. He is also a stickler for consistency and makes sure that everything flows nicely. Once again I commend his work and thank him very much for all he does. Even though I am the one that is 'out here' most of the time, I wouldn't be able to do what I do if I didn't have a great partner like Keith holding things together on the other side. Not only that, but his contributions to the site with his wonderful projects really makes us look good. I am very happy to have such a talented partner.
> 
> Another thing that he did was change our header on our site. We had the old one up there for a couple of years now and we felt that a change would make the site look fresh and nice. He did a wood background since much of our business involves wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty cool and I like it a lot. I hope you all do as well.
> 
> Today will be a really busy day for me as well. I am going to be writing the newsletter and then I am going to be working on the "Beach" ornaments that were in the picture that I showed yesterday. I was trying some different things last night and I think I settled on one or two ways to finish them. I think they will be a wonderful new project and I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> I finished my new pattern packets yesterday and the two new plaques will be up on the site later today. I know I only showed a hint of them, but I will have them up on the site later on today. They are similar in theme, but I did all the fonts differently to make them look a bit more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both and as usual, I have offered different ways to finish them and make them personal. These are only the first of several summer-themed signs that I am working on, so there will be more to come.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I hope that later on you come over to the site to see the other new things that we have available. Better yet - you can join our Mailing List and receive our bi-monthly newsletters which highlight all of our new items in one place and also occasionally offer special sales for our subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone and we only send out about two issues per month.
> 
> Thank you all (as always) for your continued friendships and support and for making our little business so successful. We wouldn't be able to do what we love if it wasn't for you!
> 
> It started out cloudy today, but it has cleared up now and is beautifully sunny. It looks to be yet another beautiful day here, and I hope it is in your area as well. Have a great one!


I do like your sign and of course your scrolling experteeese.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Updates to the Site *
> 
> Lately it seems like we are updating things quite a bit. In reality, we are still keeping to our "about twice a month" schedule of sending out our newsletter and updating the website. In between we must be working more than we realize.
> 
> Not only are we updating the website today, but Keith is also working on adding all of our new products to our catalog. The last time we updated that was in autumn, and we like to do that at least twice a year. While neither Keith nor myself thought we had a lot to add, in reality we each had over 30 new items. That's a pretty big update for us! Apparently we are doing more than we think about.
> 
> It's a pretty big job for Keith to add on to the catalog. He really does a fabulous job of keeping everything in order and categorized nicely. He is also a stickler for consistency and makes sure that everything flows nicely. Once again I commend his work and thank him very much for all he does. Even though I am the one that is 'out here' most of the time, I wouldn't be able to do what I do if I didn't have a great partner like Keith holding things together on the other side. Not only that, but his contributions to the site with his wonderful projects really makes us look good. I am very happy to have such a talented partner.
> 
> Another thing that he did was change our header on our site. We had the old one up there for a couple of years now and we felt that a change would make the site look fresh and nice. He did a wood background since much of our business involves wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty cool and I like it a lot. I hope you all do as well.
> 
> Today will be a really busy day for me as well. I am going to be writing the newsletter and then I am going to be working on the "Beach" ornaments that were in the picture that I showed yesterday. I was trying some different things last night and I think I settled on one or two ways to finish them. I think they will be a wonderful new project and I can't wait to get them done.
> 
> I finished my new pattern packets yesterday and the two new plaques will be up on the site later today. I know I only showed a hint of them, but I will have them up on the site later on today. They are similar in theme, but I did all the fonts differently to make them look a bit more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both and as usual, I have offered different ways to finish them and make them personal. These are only the first of several summer-themed signs that I am working on, so there will be more to come.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I hope that later on you come over to the site to see the other new things that we have available. Better yet - you can join our Mailing List and receive our bi-monthly newsletters which highlight all of our new items in one place and also occasionally offer special sales for our subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone and we only send out about two issues per month.
> 
> Thank you all (as always) for your continued friendships and support and for making our little business so successful. We wouldn't be able to do what we love if it wasn't for you!
> 
> It started out cloudy today, but it has cleared up now and is beautifully sunny. It looks to be yet another beautiful day here, and I hope it is in your area as well. Have a great one!


Hi, Anna and Roger.I am glad you like the new designs. They are somewhat simple, but I tried to make them fun by using a variety of fonts in each and (of course!) offering some different finishing options. I have more sayings on the drawing board so you can expect to see more coming.

Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*

I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.

In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.

Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).










People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!

He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)










I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!

I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.










By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.

And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!










Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.

We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.

As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.

It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.

I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.

Have a fun and creative day!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


hi there , its been awhile since i have popped in, ive been sick and also just had a low spot with my wood work, just needed time away and to do some thinking…i hope you guys are well and it looks like your new catalog is out and i have read that your feeling good about your business growth…i think that is all just great….how are the kitties doing, i think it was richard who got sick on you, is he better….have a great day


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


oh i forgot to tell you that susan is working on a huge cross stitch project for our oldest son, its an ALASKA SCENE…with northern lights and a cabin, it really is huge , i will take a few pictures of the project and send it to you…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


Hi, Bob:
I was thinking about you the other day! I am sorry that you are feeling bad and I have been meaning to drop you a note. It is such a double-edged sword having a growing business. I love that we are busy but it also means I don't have all the time I want to keep up with everyone. I apologize for that.

I hope you are feeling better soon. Perhaps the warm weather will help you out. You have such a beautiful place there and I hope that even on the days when you don't feel like doing much, you find a nice, sunny spot to sit out and read and enjoy the beauty around you. I love just listening to the birds and enjoying the sunshine. The other day I sat on our little deck with Richard and Pancakes and sanded for probably two hours. It was nice and peaceful and warm but not hot and just about perfect! It really does wonders to lift your spirits!

Richard is doing OK but still has flair ups. His "lazy bowels" can really be difficult to deal with. Of course he doesn't really like any of the food that is GOOD for his digestion and we have a heck of a time getting him to eat well. We segregate his food, but Pancakes gets at it and 'pillages' it and Rich on the other hand loves eating the 'junk food' that we give the other two. The food that we are giving Rich is over $50 for a 4kg bag. We try to mix it in for the other two with their Meow Mix but they pick out the "good stuff". Boy - they are smart! 

Anyway, it was good to hear from you. I can't wait to see Sue's embroidery. I haven't worked on mine since the weekend but I think I will try tonight. I am getting closer to the finish and I am excited about it. 

Have a great day! (((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


I checked out the website - it looks great!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


Thank you so much, Steve. Even for the two of us, it is so much work! Keeping up on the site could easily be a full time job! We do our best though to keep everything current! 

We sure appreciate the nice comments!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


Good morning Sheila. The new patterns and designs are wonderful. I'd better get myself back into production if I am to make half of the things I want to for Christmas! Love Keith's Filigree Garden Fairies. I can think of lots of uses.
Another sunny summer's day here.


----------



## SpankyD

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


Sheila, that is some beautiful work.

I've been working with the scroll saw for some time, but I have a hard time imagining doing the work you do.

A couple of questions:

1. Do you need to remove the blade each time you cut a different "hole" (for lack of a better word). If I were cutting that first fairy, I would need to remove the blade 15 times.

2. Do you use spiral blades?

Thanks.

Spanky.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


Thank you Anna! Yes - this is our slower time of the year as everyone is getting out after the long and cold winter. We hope to have LOTS of choices for people in Autumn for their craft shows and gifts.

Spanky - yes - you do have to remove the blade each time you change holes. I made this lazy susan several years ago and it has over 500 holes. You wouldn't think by just looking at it - I didn't even realize it when I was drawing. When I cut it my arm felt like it was going to fall off from lifting the saw up and down over and over! But most projects aren't that tedious. 

I am not a fan of spiral blades. Because of their nature, they really leave the edges of the wood quite ragged. While they are necessary if the piece you are cutting is larger than the depth of the throat of the saw, I try to stick with smaller pieces that don't require their use. However - some people love them and use them all the time. Like anything, it is a personal preference. 

I hope this helps. Thanks for the comment.

Sheila


----------



## cdaniels

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


hey Sheila, 
I ordered the 20 tealight holder package. Hope I can make them up to your standards! looking forward to receiving the email.

Iron Sides


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Completed and New Catalog Available!*
> 
> I am really running late this morning because my internet was down until just now. I didn't think that I would be able to write a blog at all. But obviously, it is back up (at least for now!) so I will try to do a quick blog to let you all know about the updates on the site.
> 
> In addition to the new "Life is Better at the Beach" and "Life is Better at the Lake" plaques that I mentioned in yesterday's post, we have some other new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created some wonderful Garden Filigree Fairies that we think will be very popular (SLDK378).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just seem to love his filigree patterns and he really enjoys creating them as well!
> 
> He also created this beautiful overlay plaque that states "Good Friends, Good Wine, Good Times." (SLDK379)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a beautiful project that would certainly be a lovely gift as well. Keith added a touch of color using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and regular acrylic paint. I really think it makes things pop!
> 
> I also created a new Painting and Wood Surface Combo Pack that I think will appeal to painters of all levels. My SLDPS221 kit of 10 Beginner Level Seashells is a great way to learn some basic painting techniques and add to your summer decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ordering this combo pack, you save nearly 40% off of the individual pattern and surface price. You can purchase additional wood kits as well (SLDPK221) so you can make several sets to use on wreaths, frames, as a garland or even on an all season tree.
> 
> And finally, Keith finished updating and creating our new Summer 2014 Catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it didn't feel like we had a lot of new things, we found we added over 70 new products since our last edition. You can visit the site and download the new version for free HERE.
> 
> We also have all of our box patterns discounted on our Pattern Specials page. So there is a lot of new things to choose from.
> 
> As for today - I am working on some new adorable Sun, Surf and Sand ornaments that I will be showing you soon. So far they are coming out nice and I hope to finish them up by the end of the week.
> 
> It is cloudy here today and looks like it will be a rainy day. But I suppose that is necessary to keep everything vivid and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Have a fun and creative day!


Thank you so much, IronSides! I sent them out this morning. I am glad you like them and hope you have fun making them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I LOVE the Sea! *

Even though I was born and raised in the Midwest, I always loved the sea. From the time I was very young and took field trips with my class to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, to when I was a teen reading romance novels that were set in small seaside towns or villages, I dreamed of someday living near the ocean.

After many years and what seems like several lifetimes, I have come to realize my dream. I now live in a small town on the Eastern coast of Nova Scotia, and the ocean is only about a mile away. How fortunate I feel!

The other day we were driving along the ocean to get some ice cream and you could smell the fresh salt air as we drove. It wasn't at all unpleasant, but rather a crisp and clean smell that immediately brought forth feelings of calm contentment. Even though I have lived here in Coastal Nova Scotia for ten years now, I never take for granted the beautiful surroundings that are part of my life every day. I feel as if I live on a constant holiday, and between my beautiful surroundings and my love of my work, I don't think I could have a better life. I truly am fortunate.

Living in such an environment has had a great effect on my work. I am continually inspired by my surroundings, whether it is by a walk in the woods behind my house or a drive along the ocean. Not only am I inspired by what I see, but also by the quiet, reflective time that I spend thinking. I do feel that peaceful and pleasant surroundings are a wonderful catalyst for being creative. At least for me they are.

We have all heard the saying "necessity is the mother of invention.'' I find myself wanting this or that for my own use and enjoyment and over the years I have become somewhat of a master at tying it into my work and designing. This is great for me, as it justifies my own whims and ideas and it is also good for my customers as because I am excited at the prospect of creating something that I deem as fun, I pour my heart and soul into what I am doing and in the end it perhaps brings my designs up to another level. A personal level.

For several years now I have shown you all my little "All Season Tree" that sits in the corner of my living room. I've told the story of it before - how I kept a small artificial tree up all year so that my children could create new decorations for it for each season. I really wanted to share my creativity with them when they were growing up, and while my son proved to be a bit more 'technical' than 'artistic', they both did spend some time creating and I do believe they enjoyed the exposure and opportunity.

As the kids grew up, I found that the little tree became something of a reminder to me of those wonderful times spent one on one with each of my children. As I look at it today, it still brings back those memories to me and makes me feel good. So I keep it and I enjoy it and it has become a part of my life. I can't imagine not having it.

But as the years pass and the decorations that the children made are safely packed away or given to them, I use the tree as my own springboard for creativity. It is fun to change the theme throughout the year and it is always nice to have something new adorn it. While I have plenty of themes for the autumn and winter seasons, I find that I am sorely lacking for the spring and summer. Especially the summertime. It seems I am always so caught up in creating my autumn and winter projects in the summer and I just skip summer altogether. As I look at the tree today, it still has the pretty decoupage bunnies on it from a couple of months ago. While I love how they look, I feel that it is time I give the tree another face lift and change it to something that is truly summer. I have intended to do that the past several years, but this year my intentions changed into determination and I vowed to myself to take the time to make a summer theme. I decided to combine my love for the beach with that determination and I came up with an idea that is simple, but fun and cute.

I designed some Chalky Paint Sea Life Ornaments!










Even though they are a bit simple, I absolutely love them! I used DecoArt's Chalky Paint as well as some DecoArt Weathered Wood to give them a crackled, old finish. I then sanded them so they looked old and I think they came out looking just how I envisioned them!

The Chalky Paint gives them a beautiful, matte finish and they look old and worn. I think this is a great project for any level of painting and I even think it is a wonderful one to do with kids. They would also look good if you used regular acrylic and finished them with a matte varnish, but the Chalky Paint gives such a . . . well . . . CHALKY look to them that they look great! I have some wonderful hemp cord that will work beautifully as hangers and I plan to finish them up today.










I plan on offering both the PATTERN and the PRE-CUT WOOD KITS for these pieces as well. I think that even if you don't choose to paint them in this manner, there is SO MUCH you can do with these basic shapes!

Me being me - I didn't want to stop with this look. Today I am working on a second version of painting for these pieces - this time I am using Margot Clark's MUD Texture Paste.

If you go to Margot's page, you can see her using the MUD paste. It is fast, easy and I love it because it dries as hard as a rock. Yesterday I tried my hand at decorating the shapes with some of the past and I just loved the results!










I still have some details to work out, and I will be doing so today.

How much FUN are these? I love times like this when I just get to have fun and 'play'. I think both types of ornaments are fun and easy and I can see so many uses for them!

So it is back to "work" for me. I hope to have some more pictures for you tomorrow. I am already thinking of my next designs that I will be creating (which will be related to Halloween!) but for today, I will still enjoy my sea life project. More to come tomorrow on that . . .

Happy Thursday to you all! I hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *I LOVE the Sea! *
> 
> Even though I was born and raised in the Midwest, I always loved the sea. From the time I was very young and took field trips with my class to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, to when I was a teen reading romance novels that were set in small seaside towns or villages, I dreamed of someday living near the ocean.
> 
> After many years and what seems like several lifetimes, I have come to realize my dream. I now live in a small town on the Eastern coast of Nova Scotia, and the ocean is only about a mile away. How fortunate I feel!
> 
> The other day we were driving along the ocean to get some ice cream and you could smell the fresh salt air as we drove. It wasn't at all unpleasant, but rather a crisp and clean smell that immediately brought forth feelings of calm contentment. Even though I have lived here in Coastal Nova Scotia for ten years now, I never take for granted the beautiful surroundings that are part of my life every day. I feel as if I live on a constant holiday, and between my beautiful surroundings and my love of my work, I don't think I could have a better life. I truly am fortunate.
> 
> Living in such an environment has had a great effect on my work. I am continually inspired by my surroundings, whether it is by a walk in the woods behind my house or a drive along the ocean. Not only am I inspired by what I see, but also by the quiet, reflective time that I spend thinking. I do feel that peaceful and pleasant surroundings are a wonderful catalyst for being creative. At least for me they are.
> 
> We have all heard the saying "necessity is the mother of invention.'' I find myself wanting this or that for my own use and enjoyment and over the years I have become somewhat of a master at tying it into my work and designing. This is great for me, as it justifies my own whims and ideas and it is also good for my customers as because I am excited at the prospect of creating something that I deem as fun, I pour my heart and soul into what I am doing and in the end it perhaps brings my designs up to another level. A personal level.
> 
> For several years now I have shown you all my little "All Season Tree" that sits in the corner of my living room. I've told the story of it before - how I kept a small artificial tree up all year so that my children could create new decorations for it for each season. I really wanted to share my creativity with them when they were growing up, and while my son proved to be a bit more 'technical' than 'artistic', they both did spend some time creating and I do believe they enjoyed the exposure and opportunity.
> 
> As the kids grew up, I found that the little tree became something of a reminder to me of those wonderful times spent one on one with each of my children. As I look at it today, it still brings back those memories to me and makes me feel good. So I keep it and I enjoy it and it has become a part of my life. I can't imagine not having it.
> 
> But as the years pass and the decorations that the children made are safely packed away or given to them, I use the tree as my own springboard for creativity. It is fun to change the theme throughout the year and it is always nice to have something new adorn it. While I have plenty of themes for the autumn and winter seasons, I find that I am sorely lacking for the spring and summer. Especially the summertime. It seems I am always so caught up in creating my autumn and winter projects in the summer and I just skip summer altogether. As I look at the tree today, it still has the pretty decoupage bunnies on it from a couple of months ago. While I love how they look, I feel that it is time I give the tree another face lift and change it to something that is truly summer. I have intended to do that the past several years, but this year my intentions changed into determination and I vowed to myself to take the time to make a summer theme. I decided to combine my love for the beach with that determination and I came up with an idea that is simple, but fun and cute.
> 
> I designed some Chalky Paint Sea Life Ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are a bit simple, I absolutely love them! I used DecoArt's Chalky Paint as well as some DecoArt Weathered Wood to give them a crackled, old finish. I then sanded them so they looked old and I think they came out looking just how I envisioned them!
> 
> The Chalky Paint gives them a beautiful, matte finish and they look old and worn. I think this is a great project for any level of painting and I even think it is a wonderful one to do with kids. They would also look good if you used regular acrylic and finished them with a matte varnish, but the Chalky Paint gives such a . . . well . . . CHALKY look to them that they look great! I have some wonderful hemp cord that will work beautifully as hangers and I plan to finish them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on offering both the PATTERN and the PRE-CUT WOOD KITS for these pieces as well. I think that even if you don't choose to paint them in this manner, there is SO MUCH you can do with these basic shapes!
> 
> Me being me - I didn't want to stop with this look. Today I am working on a second version of painting for these pieces - this time I am using Margot Clark's MUD Texture Paste.
> 
> If you go to Margot's page, you can see her using the MUD paste. It is fast, easy and I love it because it dries as hard as a rock. Yesterday I tried my hand at decorating the shapes with some of the past and I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some details to work out, and I will be doing so today.
> 
> How much FUN are these? I love times like this when I just get to have fun and 'play'. I think both types of ornaments are fun and easy and I can see so many uses for them!
> 
> So it is back to "work" for me. I hope to have some more pictures for you tomorrow. I am already thinking of my next designs that I will be creating (which will be related to Halloween!) but for today, I will still enjoy my sea life project. More to come tomorrow on that . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! I hope you all have a fabulous day!


Sheila,

Thanks for the wonderful word picture of your "vacation" home location. We, too, feel like we live in a continual vacation location since we are so close to some of Wisconsin's largest lakes and love to fish (which we haven't done enough of lately). I'm sure you recall when you lived in Chicago that many people couldn't wait to go "up north" for the weekend. We are happy that it is seven days a week and not just a weekend that we get to spend here!

Your ornaments look really cute. I'm sure they will be a big hit!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I LOVE the Sea! *
> 
> Even though I was born and raised in the Midwest, I always loved the sea. From the time I was very young and took field trips with my class to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, to when I was a teen reading romance novels that were set in small seaside towns or villages, I dreamed of someday living near the ocean.
> 
> After many years and what seems like several lifetimes, I have come to realize my dream. I now live in a small town on the Eastern coast of Nova Scotia, and the ocean is only about a mile away. How fortunate I feel!
> 
> The other day we were driving along the ocean to get some ice cream and you could smell the fresh salt air as we drove. It wasn't at all unpleasant, but rather a crisp and clean smell that immediately brought forth feelings of calm contentment. Even though I have lived here in Coastal Nova Scotia for ten years now, I never take for granted the beautiful surroundings that are part of my life every day. I feel as if I live on a constant holiday, and between my beautiful surroundings and my love of my work, I don't think I could have a better life. I truly am fortunate.
> 
> Living in such an environment has had a great effect on my work. I am continually inspired by my surroundings, whether it is by a walk in the woods behind my house or a drive along the ocean. Not only am I inspired by what I see, but also by the quiet, reflective time that I spend thinking. I do feel that peaceful and pleasant surroundings are a wonderful catalyst for being creative. At least for me they are.
> 
> We have all heard the saying "necessity is the mother of invention.'' I find myself wanting this or that for my own use and enjoyment and over the years I have become somewhat of a master at tying it into my work and designing. This is great for me, as it justifies my own whims and ideas and it is also good for my customers as because I am excited at the prospect of creating something that I deem as fun, I pour my heart and soul into what I am doing and in the end it perhaps brings my designs up to another level. A personal level.
> 
> For several years now I have shown you all my little "All Season Tree" that sits in the corner of my living room. I've told the story of it before - how I kept a small artificial tree up all year so that my children could create new decorations for it for each season. I really wanted to share my creativity with them when they were growing up, and while my son proved to be a bit more 'technical' than 'artistic', they both did spend some time creating and I do believe they enjoyed the exposure and opportunity.
> 
> As the kids grew up, I found that the little tree became something of a reminder to me of those wonderful times spent one on one with each of my children. As I look at it today, it still brings back those memories to me and makes me feel good. So I keep it and I enjoy it and it has become a part of my life. I can't imagine not having it.
> 
> But as the years pass and the decorations that the children made are safely packed away or given to them, I use the tree as my own springboard for creativity. It is fun to change the theme throughout the year and it is always nice to have something new adorn it. While I have plenty of themes for the autumn and winter seasons, I find that I am sorely lacking for the spring and summer. Especially the summertime. It seems I am always so caught up in creating my autumn and winter projects in the summer and I just skip summer altogether. As I look at the tree today, it still has the pretty decoupage bunnies on it from a couple of months ago. While I love how they look, I feel that it is time I give the tree another face lift and change it to something that is truly summer. I have intended to do that the past several years, but this year my intentions changed into determination and I vowed to myself to take the time to make a summer theme. I decided to combine my love for the beach with that determination and I came up with an idea that is simple, but fun and cute.
> 
> I designed some Chalky Paint Sea Life Ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are a bit simple, I absolutely love them! I used DecoArt's Chalky Paint as well as some DecoArt Weathered Wood to give them a crackled, old finish. I then sanded them so they looked old and I think they came out looking just how I envisioned them!
> 
> The Chalky Paint gives them a beautiful, matte finish and they look old and worn. I think this is a great project for any level of painting and I even think it is a wonderful one to do with kids. They would also look good if you used regular acrylic and finished them with a matte varnish, but the Chalky Paint gives such a . . . well . . . CHALKY look to them that they look great! I have some wonderful hemp cord that will work beautifully as hangers and I plan to finish them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on offering both the PATTERN and the PRE-CUT WOOD KITS for these pieces as well. I think that even if you don't choose to paint them in this manner, there is SO MUCH you can do with these basic shapes!
> 
> Me being me - I didn't want to stop with this look. Today I am working on a second version of painting for these pieces - this time I am using Margot Clark's MUD Texture Paste.
> 
> If you go to Margot's page, you can see her using the MUD paste. It is fast, easy and I love it because it dries as hard as a rock. Yesterday I tried my hand at decorating the shapes with some of the past and I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some details to work out, and I will be doing so today.
> 
> How much FUN are these? I love times like this when I just get to have fun and 'play'. I think both types of ornaments are fun and easy and I can see so many uses for them!
> 
> So it is back to "work" for me. I hope to have some more pictures for you tomorrow. I am already thinking of my next designs that I will be creating (which will be related to Halloween!) but for today, I will still enjoy my sea life project. More to come tomorrow on that . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! I hope you all have a fabulous day!


Hi, LW -

Yes! We used to head north to places like Lake Geneva for really special holidays. There was one place in Wisconsin that was just north of the border that was called Nippersink Resort. It was a great place and reminded me SO MUCH of Dirty Dancing (We used to go there BEFORE the movie came out!) They even had 'talent night' at the end of the week.

Ahh . . . such wonderful memories!

It is truly a joy to live in a place where we are happy. While I know many people would think I am 'poor' by financial standards, I believe my quality of life on a daily basis is by far better than most. To me, creating and sharing with others is the most important thing! 

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I LOVE the Sea! *
> 
> Even though I was born and raised in the Midwest, I always loved the sea. From the time I was very young and took field trips with my class to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, to when I was a teen reading romance novels that were set in small seaside towns or villages, I dreamed of someday living near the ocean.
> 
> After many years and what seems like several lifetimes, I have come to realize my dream. I now live in a small town on the Eastern coast of Nova Scotia, and the ocean is only about a mile away. How fortunate I feel!
> 
> The other day we were driving along the ocean to get some ice cream and you could smell the fresh salt air as we drove. It wasn't at all unpleasant, but rather a crisp and clean smell that immediately brought forth feelings of calm contentment. Even though I have lived here in Coastal Nova Scotia for ten years now, I never take for granted the beautiful surroundings that are part of my life every day. I feel as if I live on a constant holiday, and between my beautiful surroundings and my love of my work, I don't think I could have a better life. I truly am fortunate.
> 
> Living in such an environment has had a great effect on my work. I am continually inspired by my surroundings, whether it is by a walk in the woods behind my house or a drive along the ocean. Not only am I inspired by what I see, but also by the quiet, reflective time that I spend thinking. I do feel that peaceful and pleasant surroundings are a wonderful catalyst for being creative. At least for me they are.
> 
> We have all heard the saying "necessity is the mother of invention.'' I find myself wanting this or that for my own use and enjoyment and over the years I have become somewhat of a master at tying it into my work and designing. This is great for me, as it justifies my own whims and ideas and it is also good for my customers as because I am excited at the prospect of creating something that I deem as fun, I pour my heart and soul into what I am doing and in the end it perhaps brings my designs up to another level. A personal level.
> 
> For several years now I have shown you all my little "All Season Tree" that sits in the corner of my living room. I've told the story of it before - how I kept a small artificial tree up all year so that my children could create new decorations for it for each season. I really wanted to share my creativity with them when they were growing up, and while my son proved to be a bit more 'technical' than 'artistic', they both did spend some time creating and I do believe they enjoyed the exposure and opportunity.
> 
> As the kids grew up, I found that the little tree became something of a reminder to me of those wonderful times spent one on one with each of my children. As I look at it today, it still brings back those memories to me and makes me feel good. So I keep it and I enjoy it and it has become a part of my life. I can't imagine not having it.
> 
> But as the years pass and the decorations that the children made are safely packed away or given to them, I use the tree as my own springboard for creativity. It is fun to change the theme throughout the year and it is always nice to have something new adorn it. While I have plenty of themes for the autumn and winter seasons, I find that I am sorely lacking for the spring and summer. Especially the summertime. It seems I am always so caught up in creating my autumn and winter projects in the summer and I just skip summer altogether. As I look at the tree today, it still has the pretty decoupage bunnies on it from a couple of months ago. While I love how they look, I feel that it is time I give the tree another face lift and change it to something that is truly summer. I have intended to do that the past several years, but this year my intentions changed into determination and I vowed to myself to take the time to make a summer theme. I decided to combine my love for the beach with that determination and I came up with an idea that is simple, but fun and cute.
> 
> I designed some Chalky Paint Sea Life Ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are a bit simple, I absolutely love them! I used DecoArt's Chalky Paint as well as some DecoArt Weathered Wood to give them a crackled, old finish. I then sanded them so they looked old and I think they came out looking just how I envisioned them!
> 
> The Chalky Paint gives them a beautiful, matte finish and they look old and worn. I think this is a great project for any level of painting and I even think it is a wonderful one to do with kids. They would also look good if you used regular acrylic and finished them with a matte varnish, but the Chalky Paint gives such a . . . well . . . CHALKY look to them that they look great! I have some wonderful hemp cord that will work beautifully as hangers and I plan to finish them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on offering both the PATTERN and the PRE-CUT WOOD KITS for these pieces as well. I think that even if you don't choose to paint them in this manner, there is SO MUCH you can do with these basic shapes!
> 
> Me being me - I didn't want to stop with this look. Today I am working on a second version of painting for these pieces - this time I am using Margot Clark's MUD Texture Paste.
> 
> If you go to Margot's page, you can see her using the MUD paste. It is fast, easy and I love it because it dries as hard as a rock. Yesterday I tried my hand at decorating the shapes with some of the past and I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some details to work out, and I will be doing so today.
> 
> How much FUN are these? I love times like this when I just get to have fun and 'play'. I think both types of ornaments are fun and easy and I can see so many uses for them!
> 
> So it is back to "work" for me. I hope to have some more pictures for you tomorrow. I am already thinking of my next designs that I will be creating (which will be related to Halloween!) but for today, I will still enjoy my sea life project. More to come tomorrow on that . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! I hope you all have a fabulous day!


Beside being a gr8 scroller, designer, creator, and inspire-er, you're a very good writer Sheila. You're a down to earth person who makes the world go round. Carry on. Have a good weekend


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *I LOVE the Sea! *
> 
> Even though I was born and raised in the Midwest, I always loved the sea. From the time I was very young and took field trips with my class to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, to when I was a teen reading romance novels that were set in small seaside towns or villages, I dreamed of someday living near the ocean.
> 
> After many years and what seems like several lifetimes, I have come to realize my dream. I now live in a small town on the Eastern coast of Nova Scotia, and the ocean is only about a mile away. How fortunate I feel!
> 
> The other day we were driving along the ocean to get some ice cream and you could smell the fresh salt air as we drove. It wasn't at all unpleasant, but rather a crisp and clean smell that immediately brought forth feelings of calm contentment. Even though I have lived here in Coastal Nova Scotia for ten years now, I never take for granted the beautiful surroundings that are part of my life every day. I feel as if I live on a constant holiday, and between my beautiful surroundings and my love of my work, I don't think I could have a better life. I truly am fortunate.
> 
> Living in such an environment has had a great effect on my work. I am continually inspired by my surroundings, whether it is by a walk in the woods behind my house or a drive along the ocean. Not only am I inspired by what I see, but also by the quiet, reflective time that I spend thinking. I do feel that peaceful and pleasant surroundings are a wonderful catalyst for being creative. At least for me they are.
> 
> We have all heard the saying "necessity is the mother of invention.'' I find myself wanting this or that for my own use and enjoyment and over the years I have become somewhat of a master at tying it into my work and designing. This is great for me, as it justifies my own whims and ideas and it is also good for my customers as because I am excited at the prospect of creating something that I deem as fun, I pour my heart and soul into what I am doing and in the end it perhaps brings my designs up to another level. A personal level.
> 
> For several years now I have shown you all my little "All Season Tree" that sits in the corner of my living room. I've told the story of it before - how I kept a small artificial tree up all year so that my children could create new decorations for it for each season. I really wanted to share my creativity with them when they were growing up, and while my son proved to be a bit more 'technical' than 'artistic', they both did spend some time creating and I do believe they enjoyed the exposure and opportunity.
> 
> As the kids grew up, I found that the little tree became something of a reminder to me of those wonderful times spent one on one with each of my children. As I look at it today, it still brings back those memories to me and makes me feel good. So I keep it and I enjoy it and it has become a part of my life. I can't imagine not having it.
> 
> But as the years pass and the decorations that the children made are safely packed away or given to them, I use the tree as my own springboard for creativity. It is fun to change the theme throughout the year and it is always nice to have something new adorn it. While I have plenty of themes for the autumn and winter seasons, I find that I am sorely lacking for the spring and summer. Especially the summertime. It seems I am always so caught up in creating my autumn and winter projects in the summer and I just skip summer altogether. As I look at the tree today, it still has the pretty decoupage bunnies on it from a couple of months ago. While I love how they look, I feel that it is time I give the tree another face lift and change it to something that is truly summer. I have intended to do that the past several years, but this year my intentions changed into determination and I vowed to myself to take the time to make a summer theme. I decided to combine my love for the beach with that determination and I came up with an idea that is simple, but fun and cute.
> 
> I designed some Chalky Paint Sea Life Ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are a bit simple, I absolutely love them! I used DecoArt's Chalky Paint as well as some DecoArt Weathered Wood to give them a crackled, old finish. I then sanded them so they looked old and I think they came out looking just how I envisioned them!
> 
> The Chalky Paint gives them a beautiful, matte finish and they look old and worn. I think this is a great project for any level of painting and I even think it is a wonderful one to do with kids. They would also look good if you used regular acrylic and finished them with a matte varnish, but the Chalky Paint gives such a . . . well . . . CHALKY look to them that they look great! I have some wonderful hemp cord that will work beautifully as hangers and I plan to finish them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on offering both the PATTERN and the PRE-CUT WOOD KITS for these pieces as well. I think that even if you don't choose to paint them in this manner, there is SO MUCH you can do with these basic shapes!
> 
> Me being me - I didn't want to stop with this look. Today I am working on a second version of painting for these pieces - this time I am using Margot Clark's MUD Texture Paste.
> 
> If you go to Margot's page, you can see her using the MUD paste. It is fast, easy and I love it because it dries as hard as a rock. Yesterday I tried my hand at decorating the shapes with some of the past and I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some details to work out, and I will be doing so today.
> 
> How much FUN are these? I love times like this when I just get to have fun and 'play'. I think both types of ornaments are fun and easy and I can see so many uses for them!
> 
> So it is back to "work" for me. I hope to have some more pictures for you tomorrow. I am already thinking of my next designs that I will be creating (which will be related to Halloween!) but for today, I will still enjoy my sea life project. More to come tomorrow on that . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! I hope you all have a fabulous day!


I have to agree with Roger

You are an awesome person and scroller


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I LOVE the Sea! *
> 
> Even though I was born and raised in the Midwest, I always loved the sea. From the time I was very young and took field trips with my class to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, to when I was a teen reading romance novels that were set in small seaside towns or villages, I dreamed of someday living near the ocean.
> 
> After many years and what seems like several lifetimes, I have come to realize my dream. I now live in a small town on the Eastern coast of Nova Scotia, and the ocean is only about a mile away. How fortunate I feel!
> 
> The other day we were driving along the ocean to get some ice cream and you could smell the fresh salt air as we drove. It wasn't at all unpleasant, but rather a crisp and clean smell that immediately brought forth feelings of calm contentment. Even though I have lived here in Coastal Nova Scotia for ten years now, I never take for granted the beautiful surroundings that are part of my life every day. I feel as if I live on a constant holiday, and between my beautiful surroundings and my love of my work, I don't think I could have a better life. I truly am fortunate.
> 
> Living in such an environment has had a great effect on my work. I am continually inspired by my surroundings, whether it is by a walk in the woods behind my house or a drive along the ocean. Not only am I inspired by what I see, but also by the quiet, reflective time that I spend thinking. I do feel that peaceful and pleasant surroundings are a wonderful catalyst for being creative. At least for me they are.
> 
> We have all heard the saying "necessity is the mother of invention.'' I find myself wanting this or that for my own use and enjoyment and over the years I have become somewhat of a master at tying it into my work and designing. This is great for me, as it justifies my own whims and ideas and it is also good for my customers as because I am excited at the prospect of creating something that I deem as fun, I pour my heart and soul into what I am doing and in the end it perhaps brings my designs up to another level. A personal level.
> 
> For several years now I have shown you all my little "All Season Tree" that sits in the corner of my living room. I've told the story of it before - how I kept a small artificial tree up all year so that my children could create new decorations for it for each season. I really wanted to share my creativity with them when they were growing up, and while my son proved to be a bit more 'technical' than 'artistic', they both did spend some time creating and I do believe they enjoyed the exposure and opportunity.
> 
> As the kids grew up, I found that the little tree became something of a reminder to me of those wonderful times spent one on one with each of my children. As I look at it today, it still brings back those memories to me and makes me feel good. So I keep it and I enjoy it and it has become a part of my life. I can't imagine not having it.
> 
> But as the years pass and the decorations that the children made are safely packed away or given to them, I use the tree as my own springboard for creativity. It is fun to change the theme throughout the year and it is always nice to have something new adorn it. While I have plenty of themes for the autumn and winter seasons, I find that I am sorely lacking for the spring and summer. Especially the summertime. It seems I am always so caught up in creating my autumn and winter projects in the summer and I just skip summer altogether. As I look at the tree today, it still has the pretty decoupage bunnies on it from a couple of months ago. While I love how they look, I feel that it is time I give the tree another face lift and change it to something that is truly summer. I have intended to do that the past several years, but this year my intentions changed into determination and I vowed to myself to take the time to make a summer theme. I decided to combine my love for the beach with that determination and I came up with an idea that is simple, but fun and cute.
> 
> I designed some Chalky Paint Sea Life Ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are a bit simple, I absolutely love them! I used DecoArt's Chalky Paint as well as some DecoArt Weathered Wood to give them a crackled, old finish. I then sanded them so they looked old and I think they came out looking just how I envisioned them!
> 
> The Chalky Paint gives them a beautiful, matte finish and they look old and worn. I think this is a great project for any level of painting and I even think it is a wonderful one to do with kids. They would also look good if you used regular acrylic and finished them with a matte varnish, but the Chalky Paint gives such a . . . well . . . CHALKY look to them that they look great! I have some wonderful hemp cord that will work beautifully as hangers and I plan to finish them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on offering both the PATTERN and the PRE-CUT WOOD KITS for these pieces as well. I think that even if you don't choose to paint them in this manner, there is SO MUCH you can do with these basic shapes!
> 
> Me being me - I didn't want to stop with this look. Today I am working on a second version of painting for these pieces - this time I am using Margot Clark's MUD Texture Paste.
> 
> If you go to Margot's page, you can see her using the MUD paste. It is fast, easy and I love it because it dries as hard as a rock. Yesterday I tried my hand at decorating the shapes with some of the past and I just loved the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some details to work out, and I will be doing so today.
> 
> How much FUN are these? I love times like this when I just get to have fun and 'play'. I think both types of ornaments are fun and easy and I can see so many uses for them!
> 
> So it is back to "work" for me. I hope to have some more pictures for you tomorrow. I am already thinking of my next designs that I will be creating (which will be related to Halloween!) but for today, I will still enjoy my sea life project. More to come tomorrow on that . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! I hope you all have a fabulous day!


Thank you both so much! I enjoy clearing my mind in the mornings. 

I am happy you enjoy reading.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Sea Ornaments!*

I spent the day yesterday refining the ornaments that I showed you in yesterday's blog. Those of you who have come to know me realize that I just can't do things one way. Keith often teases me because I think of so many variations of many of the different designs that I create, but when I think of several versions of doing things, it is hard for me to only make ONE - so I make them ALL! 

I know it takes longer to do and I don't really think it matters. Even after they are finished, it is hard for me to decide which are my favorites. I was happy that I cut several sets of these cute sea life creatures out so that I had plenty to "play" with, but now my only problem is that I am going to need a bigger tree!!! Oh well - I COULD make a matching wreath to hand by our door! That idea just dawned on me this very moment. I suppose that I need to go to the store today to find a 'naked' wreath! Good thing I have extra storage now! (Ha! Ha!) It is also a good thing that Keith doesn't read the blog usually! Maybe he won't notice . . .

In any case, I LOVED the way the ornaments looked painted in DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint, crackled and the edges sanded. They looked so weathered and cooll!










But I thought that some would like to see a little more detail in them, so I painted another set with the chalky paint and crackle, and then I added some BASIC float shading in white. What a cool difference that made!!










The difference that a few dots and a couple of lines make is really profound. I even painted in little black 'eyes' on the critters so they could see! 










The colors are AMAZING and the crackle really adds to them as well. I just can't help but to smile when I look at them!










But that isn't all . . . I still had ANOTHER idea for these cute shapes!

What if . . .

I did NOT crackle them, but instead used Margot Clark's MUD texture paste for some simple details??

MUD is applied with a pastry bag and tip and is EASY-PEASY to use and makes things look textured and awesome! I applied the paste, painted the ornaments solid, and then dry-brushed some white to accentuate the dimensional MUD and here is what I got . .










Yet ANOTHER awesome variation! For these critters I used some hot fix Nail Heads from Rhinestone Canada. They are little painted metal disks that you put into place by using the heat wand that you use to apply the rhinestones. While you certainly can dot the eyes in with black paint, the metal disks really make these dimensional ornaments look amazing. They cost 55 cents per GROSS and come in all kinds of colors. I can see myself using them for many other applications in the future! Those of you who love to craft and decorate should really check out that site. I love their products and Linda the owner is a wonderfully pleasant woman. I love to see small businesses find success and this is one of my all time favorites. Even though they are located in Canada, all of my USA customers experience the same great (FAST!) service.

I am going to sell the designs for these ornaments in two separate patterns. The first pattern will have the basic shape cutting instructions as well as the crackling and float shading process. The second pattern will have the shapes and cutting instructions as well as the MUD instructions. I feel it is better to separate the MUD instructions because I do think that it will appeal to an entirely different group of crafters. I will certainly be offering the PRE-CUT WOOD PIECES for these ornaments as well, so that those who don't cut can still enjoy them.

For those of you who are interested in what the MUD really is, you can visit Margot's site and see a video here: Margot Clark. Her MUD is really a great product, as it dries hard as a rock and doesn't chip or crack. I love working with it!

Boy! I am having FUN! (Can you tell??)










Today I will be writing the instructions for these cute ornaments. I hope to have them posted on the site soon. Then I am working on my next project - a wonderful Halloweenie project (or two!) for the magazines! And then . . . who knows? 

I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful weekend ahead. Here it is bright and warm and sunny. It looks to be a wonderful couple of days. Perhaps I will make it to the BEACH!

Happy Friday to you all! I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *More Sea Ornaments!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday refining the ornaments that I showed you in yesterday's blog. Those of you who have come to know me realize that I just can't do things one way. Keith often teases me because I think of so many variations of many of the different designs that I create, but when I think of several versions of doing things, it is hard for me to only make ONE - so I make them ALL!
> 
> I know it takes longer to do and I don't really think it matters. Even after they are finished, it is hard for me to decide which are my favorites. I was happy that I cut several sets of these cute sea life creatures out so that I had plenty to "play" with, but now my only problem is that I am going to need a bigger tree!!! Oh well - I COULD make a matching wreath to hand by our door! That idea just dawned on me this very moment. I suppose that I need to go to the store today to find a 'naked' wreath! Good thing I have extra storage now! (Ha! Ha!) It is also a good thing that Keith doesn't read the blog usually! Maybe he won't notice . . .
> 
> In any case, I LOVED the way the ornaments looked painted in DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint, crackled and the edges sanded. They looked so weathered and cooll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought that some would like to see a little more detail in them, so I painted another set with the chalky paint and crackle, and then I added some BASIC float shading in white. What a cool difference that made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference that a few dots and a couple of lines make is really profound. I even painted in little black 'eyes' on the critters so they could see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are AMAZING and the crackle really adds to them as well. I just can't help but to smile when I look at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that isn't all . . . I still had ANOTHER idea for these cute shapes!
> 
> What if . . .
> 
> I did NOT crackle them, but instead used Margot Clark's MUD texture paste for some simple details??
> 
> MUD is applied with a pastry bag and tip and is EASY-PEASY to use and makes things look textured and awesome! I applied the paste, painted the ornaments solid, and then dry-brushed some white to accentuate the dimensional MUD and here is what I got . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ANOTHER awesome variation! For these critters I used some hot fix Nail Heads from Rhinestone Canada. They are little painted metal disks that you put into place by using the heat wand that you use to apply the rhinestones. While you certainly can dot the eyes in with black paint, the metal disks really make these dimensional ornaments look amazing. They cost 55 cents per GROSS and come in all kinds of colors. I can see myself using them for many other applications in the future! Those of you who love to craft and decorate should really check out that site. I love their products and Linda the owner is a wonderfully pleasant woman. I love to see small businesses find success and this is one of my all time favorites. Even though they are located in Canada, all of my USA customers experience the same great (FAST!) service.
> 
> I am going to sell the designs for these ornaments in two separate patterns. The first pattern will have the basic shape cutting instructions as well as the crackling and float shading process. The second pattern will have the shapes and cutting instructions as well as the MUD instructions. I feel it is better to separate the MUD instructions because I do think that it will appeal to an entirely different group of crafters. I will certainly be offering the PRE-CUT WOOD PIECES for these ornaments as well, so that those who don't cut can still enjoy them.
> 
> For those of you who are interested in what the MUD really is, you can visit Margot's site and see a video here: Margot Clark. Her MUD is really a great product, as it dries hard as a rock and doesn't chip or crack. I love working with it!
> 
> Boy! I am having FUN! (Can you tell??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for these cute ornaments. I hope to have them posted on the site soon. Then I am working on my next project - a wonderful Halloweenie project (or two!) for the magazines! And then . . . who knows?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful weekend ahead. Here it is bright and warm and sunny. It looks to be a wonderful couple of days. Perhaps I will make it to the BEACH!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you all a wonderful day!


Good morning Sheila,
I really like your sea critters. I think they will be great sales items. As for the nice weather, I vote for the beach! Have a great weekend whatever you decide to do.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Sea Ornaments!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday refining the ornaments that I showed you in yesterday's blog. Those of you who have come to know me realize that I just can't do things one way. Keith often teases me because I think of so many variations of many of the different designs that I create, but when I think of several versions of doing things, it is hard for me to only make ONE - so I make them ALL!
> 
> I know it takes longer to do and I don't really think it matters. Even after they are finished, it is hard for me to decide which are my favorites. I was happy that I cut several sets of these cute sea life creatures out so that I had plenty to "play" with, but now my only problem is that I am going to need a bigger tree!!! Oh well - I COULD make a matching wreath to hand by our door! That idea just dawned on me this very moment. I suppose that I need to go to the store today to find a 'naked' wreath! Good thing I have extra storage now! (Ha! Ha!) It is also a good thing that Keith doesn't read the blog usually! Maybe he won't notice . . .
> 
> In any case, I LOVED the way the ornaments looked painted in DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint, crackled and the edges sanded. They looked so weathered and cooll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought that some would like to see a little more detail in them, so I painted another set with the chalky paint and crackle, and then I added some BASIC float shading in white. What a cool difference that made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference that a few dots and a couple of lines make is really profound. I even painted in little black 'eyes' on the critters so they could see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are AMAZING and the crackle really adds to them as well. I just can't help but to smile when I look at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that isn't all . . . I still had ANOTHER idea for these cute shapes!
> 
> What if . . .
> 
> I did NOT crackle them, but instead used Margot Clark's MUD texture paste for some simple details??
> 
> MUD is applied with a pastry bag and tip and is EASY-PEASY to use and makes things look textured and awesome! I applied the paste, painted the ornaments solid, and then dry-brushed some white to accentuate the dimensional MUD and here is what I got . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ANOTHER awesome variation! For these critters I used some hot fix Nail Heads from Rhinestone Canada. They are little painted metal disks that you put into place by using the heat wand that you use to apply the rhinestones. While you certainly can dot the eyes in with black paint, the metal disks really make these dimensional ornaments look amazing. They cost 55 cents per GROSS and come in all kinds of colors. I can see myself using them for many other applications in the future! Those of you who love to craft and decorate should really check out that site. I love their products and Linda the owner is a wonderfully pleasant woman. I love to see small businesses find success and this is one of my all time favorites. Even though they are located in Canada, all of my USA customers experience the same great (FAST!) service.
> 
> I am going to sell the designs for these ornaments in two separate patterns. The first pattern will have the basic shape cutting instructions as well as the crackling and float shading process. The second pattern will have the shapes and cutting instructions as well as the MUD instructions. I feel it is better to separate the MUD instructions because I do think that it will appeal to an entirely different group of crafters. I will certainly be offering the PRE-CUT WOOD PIECES for these ornaments as well, so that those who don't cut can still enjoy them.
> 
> For those of you who are interested in what the MUD really is, you can visit Margot's site and see a video here: Margot Clark. Her MUD is really a great product, as it dries hard as a rock and doesn't chip or crack. I love working with it!
> 
> Boy! I am having FUN! (Can you tell??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for these cute ornaments. I hope to have them posted on the site soon. Then I am working on my next project - a wonderful Halloweenie project (or two!) for the magazines! And then . . . who knows?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful weekend ahead. Here it is bright and warm and sunny. It looks to be a wonderful couple of days. Perhaps I will make it to the BEACH!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thank you, Rick! I just LOVE how these came out. They were EASY as well! The colors are so bright and pretty and if you want, you can use regular acrylic paints for them instead of the Chalky Finish paint. I really had FUN doing them!

I hope you have a great weekend, too! I would love to spend a day at the beach. We shall see . . . 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Sea Ornaments!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday refining the ornaments that I showed you in yesterday's blog. Those of you who have come to know me realize that I just can't do things one way. Keith often teases me because I think of so many variations of many of the different designs that I create, but when I think of several versions of doing things, it is hard for me to only make ONE - so I make them ALL!
> 
> I know it takes longer to do and I don't really think it matters. Even after they are finished, it is hard for me to decide which are my favorites. I was happy that I cut several sets of these cute sea life creatures out so that I had plenty to "play" with, but now my only problem is that I am going to need a bigger tree!!! Oh well - I COULD make a matching wreath to hand by our door! That idea just dawned on me this very moment. I suppose that I need to go to the store today to find a 'naked' wreath! Good thing I have extra storage now! (Ha! Ha!) It is also a good thing that Keith doesn't read the blog usually! Maybe he won't notice . . .
> 
> In any case, I LOVED the way the ornaments looked painted in DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint, crackled and the edges sanded. They looked so weathered and cooll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought that some would like to see a little more detail in them, so I painted another set with the chalky paint and crackle, and then I added some BASIC float shading in white. What a cool difference that made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference that a few dots and a couple of lines make is really profound. I even painted in little black 'eyes' on the critters so they could see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are AMAZING and the crackle really adds to them as well. I just can't help but to smile when I look at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that isn't all . . . I still had ANOTHER idea for these cute shapes!
> 
> What if . . .
> 
> I did NOT crackle them, but instead used Margot Clark's MUD texture paste for some simple details??
> 
> MUD is applied with a pastry bag and tip and is EASY-PEASY to use and makes things look textured and awesome! I applied the paste, painted the ornaments solid, and then dry-brushed some white to accentuate the dimensional MUD and here is what I got . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ANOTHER awesome variation! For these critters I used some hot fix Nail Heads from Rhinestone Canada. They are little painted metal disks that you put into place by using the heat wand that you use to apply the rhinestones. While you certainly can dot the eyes in with black paint, the metal disks really make these dimensional ornaments look amazing. They cost 55 cents per GROSS and come in all kinds of colors. I can see myself using them for many other applications in the future! Those of you who love to craft and decorate should really check out that site. I love their products and Linda the owner is a wonderfully pleasant woman. I love to see small businesses find success and this is one of my all time favorites. Even though they are located in Canada, all of my USA customers experience the same great (FAST!) service.
> 
> I am going to sell the designs for these ornaments in two separate patterns. The first pattern will have the basic shape cutting instructions as well as the crackling and float shading process. The second pattern will have the shapes and cutting instructions as well as the MUD instructions. I feel it is better to separate the MUD instructions because I do think that it will appeal to an entirely different group of crafters. I will certainly be offering the PRE-CUT WOOD PIECES for these ornaments as well, so that those who don't cut can still enjoy them.
> 
> For those of you who are interested in what the MUD really is, you can visit Margot's site and see a video here: Margot Clark. Her MUD is really a great product, as it dries hard as a rock and doesn't chip or crack. I love working with it!
> 
> Boy! I am having FUN! (Can you tell??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for these cute ornaments. I hope to have them posted on the site soon. Then I am working on my next project - a wonderful Halloweenie project (or two!) for the magazines! And then . . . who knows?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful weekend ahead. Here it is bright and warm and sunny. It looks to be a wonderful couple of days. Perhaps I will make it to the BEACH!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you all a wonderful day!


I think my favourite set are the ones with the "MUD" detail. Very pretty.
Not a beach day here. The garden is getting some much needed rain but we'll be back to summer sunshine next week. 
I got some Roc-Lon yesterday at JoAnns so looking forward to working with that over the summer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Sea Ornaments!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday refining the ornaments that I showed you in yesterday's blog. Those of you who have come to know me realize that I just can't do things one way. Keith often teases me because I think of so many variations of many of the different designs that I create, but when I think of several versions of doing things, it is hard for me to only make ONE - so I make them ALL!
> 
> I know it takes longer to do and I don't really think it matters. Even after they are finished, it is hard for me to decide which are my favorites. I was happy that I cut several sets of these cute sea life creatures out so that I had plenty to "play" with, but now my only problem is that I am going to need a bigger tree!!! Oh well - I COULD make a matching wreath to hand by our door! That idea just dawned on me this very moment. I suppose that I need to go to the store today to find a 'naked' wreath! Good thing I have extra storage now! (Ha! Ha!) It is also a good thing that Keith doesn't read the blog usually! Maybe he won't notice . . .
> 
> In any case, I LOVED the way the ornaments looked painted in DecoArt's Chalky Finish Paint, crackled and the edges sanded. They looked so weathered and cooll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought that some would like to see a little more detail in them, so I painted another set with the chalky paint and crackle, and then I added some BASIC float shading in white. What a cool difference that made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference that a few dots and a couple of lines make is really profound. I even painted in little black 'eyes' on the critters so they could see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are AMAZING and the crackle really adds to them as well. I just can't help but to smile when I look at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that isn't all . . . I still had ANOTHER idea for these cute shapes!
> 
> What if . . .
> 
> I did NOT crackle them, but instead used Margot Clark's MUD texture paste for some simple details??
> 
> MUD is applied with a pastry bag and tip and is EASY-PEASY to use and makes things look textured and awesome! I applied the paste, painted the ornaments solid, and then dry-brushed some white to accentuate the dimensional MUD and here is what I got . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ANOTHER awesome variation! For these critters I used some hot fix Nail Heads from Rhinestone Canada. They are little painted metal disks that you put into place by using the heat wand that you use to apply the rhinestones. While you certainly can dot the eyes in with black paint, the metal disks really make these dimensional ornaments look amazing. They cost 55 cents per GROSS and come in all kinds of colors. I can see myself using them for many other applications in the future! Those of you who love to craft and decorate should really check out that site. I love their products and Linda the owner is a wonderfully pleasant woman. I love to see small businesses find success and this is one of my all time favorites. Even though they are located in Canada, all of my USA customers experience the same great (FAST!) service.
> 
> I am going to sell the designs for these ornaments in two separate patterns. The first pattern will have the basic shape cutting instructions as well as the crackling and float shading process. The second pattern will have the shapes and cutting instructions as well as the MUD instructions. I feel it is better to separate the MUD instructions because I do think that it will appeal to an entirely different group of crafters. I will certainly be offering the PRE-CUT WOOD PIECES for these ornaments as well, so that those who don't cut can still enjoy them.
> 
> For those of you who are interested in what the MUD really is, you can visit Margot's site and see a video here: Margot Clark. Her MUD is really a great product, as it dries hard as a rock and doesn't chip or crack. I love working with it!
> 
> Boy! I am having FUN! (Can you tell??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions for these cute ornaments. I hope to have them posted on the site soon. Then I am working on my next project - a wonderful Halloweenie project (or two!) for the magazines! And then . . . who knows?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful weekend ahead. Here it is bright and warm and sunny. It looks to be a wonderful couple of days. Perhaps I will make it to the BEACH!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thank you so much Anna! We had a quick trip to the BEACH today! It was so beautiful outside that we had to take off! But it was well worth it. I will post pictures tomorrow! 

I hope you had a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Short Escape*

It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.

We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.

What a perfect day!

We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.

We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.

I will let the photos speak for themselves . .














































Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be! 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


I wondered if you ever relaxed! Now lets see those painted toenails in the water! Yes, I know, that pink would turn to blue pretty quickly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


That water was so COLD that when I got my footsies wet, my ankles went NUMB immediately! I have been to that beach in August and it is still SO COLD! Swimming is best at the hundreds of lakes in our beautiful province! But the beach atmosphere is truly a wonderful experience! 

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


I knew that, we used to go to Old Orchard beach in Maine when we were youngsters. That is a good bit south of where you are, and you can't stay in the water in July for more than 10 -15 min. If I were there now, I'd just be watching the kids go in, def. not myself.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Ah yes, I have photos of that beach on Digby Neck. Jim and I enjoyed exploring that area and we had a beautiful sunny day to do it last year. Good memories of that trip.
The sun is back with us here again after a much needed rain day.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Good for you. Sounds like time well spent.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Very serene and relaxing.


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Great escape, I have never been there, but my nephew is married to a woman from Digby. I believe her family owns or runs a bed and breakfast


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Short Escape*
> 
> It was a truly lovely day here in Nova Scotia. As I sat on the deck eating my lunch with Pancakes and Keith, Keith mentioned that soon we needed to go take a day trip to the beach. I thought about it for about half a second and said to him "Let's go now!" and he readily agreed. There was no time like the present and both of us were kind of in between projects. I know better than to wait for when I am doing 'nothing' because that may be years on the horizon.
> 
> We packed up a few things and within minutes we were on the road in his little Miata with the top down driving along the coast.
> 
> What a perfect day!
> 
> We decided to go to a place called Sandy Cove which is located across St. Mary's Bay on what is referred to as "Digby Neck". It meant heading north almost to Digby and then coming back south again. It had been a couple of years since we were there and it was one of my favorite local beaches. It was always quiet and clean and it feels like you have your own private beach.
> 
> We had some errands to do in Digby as well, so it wasn't as if we needed a reason to head in that direction. We wound up spending a couple of hours on a nearly deserted cove right on the ocean. It was the perfect way to start the weekend.
> 
> I will let the photos speak for themselves . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is good to get away. No phones. No computers. Just you and the sun. With the busy weekend approaching, it was good to go while we could.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well. Remember to take some time to yourself to appreciate the beauty around you. You will be amazed how refreshing it can be!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you all. I am very happy to be living here. Our winters are not any worse than when I lived in Chicago (and I don't really mind winter anyway) and the summers here are mild with little humidity. It is really a beautiful place if you like quiet (I do!0

Norman - do you know which one they own? I used to live right on the main street in Digby and could see the ocean from my living room window. 

Thanks everyone for your comments! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My 'All Season Tree *

"Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)

"It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."

Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?

Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.

These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.

But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.

I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.

I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!

Back to the tree . . .

For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.

Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .










It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!










I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:










And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!










So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!




























I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!

I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.

I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.

Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


Absolutely with striving to be happy and comfortable with life each and every day! The tree is marvelous. "LOVE IT!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


Thank you Russell! It makes me SMILE! I hope it does you as well! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


A very bright and cheery tree! It would bring a smile to anyone's face as they come in the door. Great idea on the garland.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


Thank you, Anna! I hope you are having a beautiful day as well! I am still here writing patterns, but it is beautiful and sunny out and I hope to finish with some time left to enjoy things! Happy Sunday to you! 

Sheila


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


Great tradition


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


If it makes you happy, who cares what other people think!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My 'All Season Tree *
> 
> "Why a Christmas tree in summer?" you may ask. (My neighbor Lee just asked me this yesterday!)
> 
> "It's NOT a Christmas tree." I replied "It's an 'All Season' tree. And it makes me happy ALL YEAR LONG."
> 
> Isn't that what life is all about? Isn't that the focus of ALL of our lives?
> 
> Living well and being happy. Seeing those we love smile. Enjoying what every beautiful day brings our way.
> 
> These are goals that most of us strive to achieve every day. While we all may have similar goals, we all seem to go about achieving them in different ways. Some people feel happiest when they receive financial success. Others are happiest when they see their own children thrive and grow to become responsible, productive adults - happy in their own rite. I have many, many creative friends that find happiness in making beautiful things and building their creative skills and following their creative dreams. Each one has their own story and personal agenda. It does me good to see each one of them accomplish their goals, one by one. It adds to my own contentment and happiness.
> 
> But happiness doesn't come in one fell swoop. To me, happiness is like an onion. There are layers and layes of things that make us feel happy and successful, and no one thing really defines our entire existence- any more than one single layer can define what makes up an onion. It is the overall sum of the layers that make up the whole. And I think that is a good thing.
> 
> I often speak of diversification. As much as we love one particular thing in our lives, I feel that it is good for us to diversify as much as possible. Not only because it allows us to experience much fuller lives, but also because if something goes awry in one area, we still have many other GOOD things to draw on and keep us happy. Diversification requires a bit of extra energy, and I find that people who are willing to put their energy into several things at once are not only some of the busiest people around, but also the happiest. It is all a matter of choices we make.
> 
> I used to scold my own children when they said they were "bored." They soon knew that using that word was not something that would be received in a positive manner by me. Part of it was because I was usually running in several directions at any given time and it amazed me that anyone could look at all the things this world has to offer and feel there was "nothing to do." The other part was because I wanted to teach them INITIATIVE to go and find something that would make them happy and fulfilled. Being complacent and waiting for life to come to you is not a trait I wanted them to have. And neither of them do, as even though they have very different personalities, both of them embrace life with enthusiasm and excitement and look for their own adventures. That makes me proud!
> 
> Back to the tree . . .
> 
> For those who haven't read the story of my little 'all season tree' (I have told it before here) I began having it when my children were young. They enjoyed having a Christmas tree so much and it seemed that even though we usually put up the tree on December 1st (my son Phil's birthday) and took it down after the new year, the time seemed very short to enjoy it. Besides, with all the rush of the holidays it was sometimes difficult to really enjoy it. One year I found a tall, skinny tree at an after Christmas sale and I bought it. We were just about ready to pack away all the holiday decorations (which was always somewhat depressing because the house looked so plain) and I decided to have the kids help make some fun "winter" ornaments for the tree so we could keep it up through the long, cold winter. When Valentine's Day approached, we changed the decorations to make a Valentine tree. Then St. Pat's day. Then Easter. (etc., etc.) Soon it became a tradition and there was really NO good time to remove it. Besides, it made me smile and brought joy whenever I looked at it. It still does, as even though the ornaments and decorations of the tree may have changed over the year, the memories of that time spent with my children live through it, and every time I see it I am reminded of those wonderful days with my children. It has become a tradition.
> 
> Since moving here to Nova Scotia ten years ago, I haven't always kept up with keeping my tree in the right season. Things get busy and designing is hectic and sometimes we leave things on well past the holiday or season they were intended for. But little by little I am doing better at catching up and although it has been a long time in coming, I finally have a wonderful summer theme to get me through the warmer months. Without further discussion, I present to you all my "Summertime Seaside Tree" theme . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is filled with my new little Chalky Paint Sealife Ornaments! I thought that a cheerful "sun" would make the perfect topper as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some netting by buying a bath pouf from the dollar store the other day and unravelling it for a garland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have left the lights white, so it looks pretty cool. I think though that next year I will search for blue or turquoise lights so it will look more like under the water! Now that I have more storage, I feel that I can get something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many fun and bright critters adorn it! I love how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look at the tree without smiling! It really brings a wonderful amount of joy to our place here! Today, I will be writing up the pattern packets for the sea life creatures. I will have one packet with cutting and painting instructions, and the other one with the cutting and dimensional MUD painting instructions. I have some other plans for the MUD creatures - you will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I will be offering both the patterns and the wood pieces for the sea life critters very soon. I hope to get everything up by the end of the week. I think that this project will have so many fun uses, and the painting of the pieces is easy enough to do with your children too. Maybe you will start your own tradition by having an "all season tree" in your home or camp? It is a great way to keep the kids excited and involved all year long.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. Here it is bright and warm and sunny again. I hope I can stay in long enough to finish writing up my packets. Yesterday I admit the good weather was quite distracting and I didn't get as much done as I wanted. But today is a new day, and I will try my best.
> 
> Have a beautiful day! I hope you find something fun and creative to enjoy!


Yes - I do love it!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 11*

Today's post will be rather short. I spent the day yesterday writing the pattern packets for the little sea life ornaments. I created two packets - one which uses the regular painting methods and the other using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste. I will be adding both patterns and the wood piece kits to my Etsy site later on today. I will have it on my Sheila Landry Designs site with the next update. 

I finished right around dinner time last night, and then I spent the evening relaxing and I decided to work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I was able to put the finishing touches on Panel 11. I must say that Panel 11 was not my favorite to do. There are a couple of reasons for this, and I will talk about them in a minute. First, the over photo of the panel:










The small purple flowers are the Pennyworts. I really liked doing them and I feel that my skills are improving. I was abale to leave the petals puffy and flowing without over tightening the ribbon. I was thrilled with them. 










Now came the Cosmos.

This was not my favorite flower to embroider and I feel that is why it took me so long to do. The method used here was to iron interfacing to the back of the silk ribbon and then stitch the vein lines onto each petal. That was easy enough, but when you attached the 22 petals to the main piece, some of them needed to be curved upward. This caused you to see the interfacing on the back, which is white and I felt it was very distracting. I used a fabric marker to color in the underside of some of the petals, but I really don't like the look at all. I am debating whether to try to lift out some of the color with alcohol and fix it up or leave it. (Decisions, decisions!)










You can see on the flowers on the right (where the petals are turned up) what I am talking about. The over-saturation of pink looks better than the white did (trust me!) but I still don't like it. The centers came out fine and they helped make the overall flowers look better, but it is the first part of the piece that I am really not that happy with.

While I realize that in the overall work it will be far less noticable than the white backing, I can't help but feel that there had to be a better way to depict this flower. I am thinking it through. I may wind up tearing them out and trying again if I can think of a better method.

But no decisions need to be made at this moment. I have said all along that this would be a learning piece and it is my first attempt at this type of embroidery so I need to remember to be kind to myself and not beat myself up when things don't turn out perfect. While it is called "A Perfect World", I think that the only way it can "perfectly" depict the world is by also representing that our world is never really "perfect."

That's my story, and I am sticking to it! 

Once again, the kit for this piece is on Di van Niekerk's website. She is a world class teacher and has the most beautiful materials to work with. Be sure to check it out if you want to treat your eyes!










Thank you for stopping by and I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 11*
> 
> Today's post will be rather short. I spent the day yesterday writing the pattern packets for the little sea life ornaments. I created two packets - one which uses the regular painting methods and the other using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste. I will be adding both patterns and the wood piece kits to my Etsy site later on today. I will have it on my Sheila Landry Designs site with the next update.
> 
> I finished right around dinner time last night, and then I spent the evening relaxing and I decided to work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I was able to put the finishing touches on Panel 11. I must say that Panel 11 was not my favorite to do. There are a couple of reasons for this, and I will talk about them in a minute. First, the over photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small purple flowers are the Pennyworts. I really liked doing them and I feel that my skills are improving. I was abale to leave the petals puffy and flowing without over tightening the ribbon. I was thrilled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now came the Cosmos.
> 
> This was not my favorite flower to embroider and I feel that is why it took me so long to do. The method used here was to iron interfacing to the back of the silk ribbon and then stitch the vein lines onto each petal. That was easy enough, but when you attached the 22 petals to the main piece, some of them needed to be curved upward. This caused you to see the interfacing on the back, which is white and I felt it was very distracting. I used a fabric marker to color in the underside of some of the petals, but I really don't like the look at all. I am debating whether to try to lift out some of the color with alcohol and fix it up or leave it. (Decisions, decisions!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the flowers on the right (where the petals are turned up) what I am talking about. The over-saturation of pink looks better than the white did (trust me!) but I still don't like it. The centers came out fine and they helped make the overall flowers look better, but it is the first part of the piece that I am really not that happy with.
> 
> While I realize that in the overall work it will be far less noticable than the white backing, I can't help but feel that there had to be a better way to depict this flower. I am thinking it through. I may wind up tearing them out and trying again if I can think of a better method.
> 
> But no decisions need to be made at this moment. I have said all along that this would be a learning piece and it is my first attempt at this type of embroidery so I need to remember to be kind to myself and not beat myself up when things don't turn out perfect. While it is called "A Perfect World", I think that the only way it can "perfectly" depict the world is by also representing that our world is never really "perfect."
> 
> That's my story, and I am sticking to it!
> 
> Once again, the kit for this piece is on Di van Niekerk's website. She is a world class teacher and has the most beautiful materials to work with. Be sure to check it out if you want to treat your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila, I wonder would spray starch work for the petals? It would stiffen the petals but be clear so no white showing. Just a thought. Beautiful job on the panel.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 11*
> 
> Today's post will be rather short. I spent the day yesterday writing the pattern packets for the little sea life ornaments. I created two packets - one which uses the regular painting methods and the other using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste. I will be adding both patterns and the wood piece kits to my Etsy site later on today. I will have it on my Sheila Landry Designs site with the next update.
> 
> I finished right around dinner time last night, and then I spent the evening relaxing and I decided to work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I was able to put the finishing touches on Panel 11. I must say that Panel 11 was not my favorite to do. There are a couple of reasons for this, and I will talk about them in a minute. First, the over photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small purple flowers are the Pennyworts. I really liked doing them and I feel that my skills are improving. I was abale to leave the petals puffy and flowing without over tightening the ribbon. I was thrilled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now came the Cosmos.
> 
> This was not my favorite flower to embroider and I feel that is why it took me so long to do. The method used here was to iron interfacing to the back of the silk ribbon and then stitch the vein lines onto each petal. That was easy enough, but when you attached the 22 petals to the main piece, some of them needed to be curved upward. This caused you to see the interfacing on the back, which is white and I felt it was very distracting. I used a fabric marker to color in the underside of some of the petals, but I really don't like the look at all. I am debating whether to try to lift out some of the color with alcohol and fix it up or leave it. (Decisions, decisions!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the flowers on the right (where the petals are turned up) what I am talking about. The over-saturation of pink looks better than the white did (trust me!) but I still don't like it. The centers came out fine and they helped make the overall flowers look better, but it is the first part of the piece that I am really not that happy with.
> 
> While I realize that in the overall work it will be far less noticable than the white backing, I can't help but feel that there had to be a better way to depict this flower. I am thinking it through. I may wind up tearing them out and trying again if I can think of a better method.
> 
> But no decisions need to be made at this moment. I have said all along that this would be a learning piece and it is my first attempt at this type of embroidery so I need to remember to be kind to myself and not beat myself up when things don't turn out perfect. While it is called "A Perfect World", I think that the only way it can "perfectly" depict the world is by also representing that our world is never really "perfect."
> 
> That's my story, and I am sticking to it!
> 
> Once again, the kit for this piece is on Di van Niekerk's website. She is a world class teacher and has the most beautiful materials to work with. Be sure to check it out if you want to treat your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


I already had the dissolving stabilizer which dissolves in water and then you can shape them. It needed the interfacing to be able to stitch the lines on the petals.

I decided I am doing them over, as I found a photo of a cosmos and I think I have a method that will look different, but be much better and fit in well with the tone of the piece. I just can't leave it as it is.

Oh well - that is part of the learning process. I think what I am thinking about should work well.

It is a shame because it overshadows the pretty purple flowers and leaves. But I will fix it as best as I can.

It is another warm and sunny day here. Just beautiful! I hope you have a great day as well! Thank you as always for your thoughts ! ((( HUGS))))

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 11*
> 
> Today's post will be rather short. I spent the day yesterday writing the pattern packets for the little sea life ornaments. I created two packets - one which uses the regular painting methods and the other using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste. I will be adding both patterns and the wood piece kits to my Etsy site later on today. I will have it on my Sheila Landry Designs site with the next update.
> 
> I finished right around dinner time last night, and then I spent the evening relaxing and I decided to work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I was able to put the finishing touches on Panel 11. I must say that Panel 11 was not my favorite to do. There are a couple of reasons for this, and I will talk about them in a minute. First, the over photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small purple flowers are the Pennyworts. I really liked doing them and I feel that my skills are improving. I was abale to leave the petals puffy and flowing without over tightening the ribbon. I was thrilled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now came the Cosmos.
> 
> This was not my favorite flower to embroider and I feel that is why it took me so long to do. The method used here was to iron interfacing to the back of the silk ribbon and then stitch the vein lines onto each petal. That was easy enough, but when you attached the 22 petals to the main piece, some of them needed to be curved upward. This caused you to see the interfacing on the back, which is white and I felt it was very distracting. I used a fabric marker to color in the underside of some of the petals, but I really don't like the look at all. I am debating whether to try to lift out some of the color with alcohol and fix it up or leave it. (Decisions, decisions!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the flowers on the right (where the petals are turned up) what I am talking about. The over-saturation of pink looks better than the white did (trust me!) but I still don't like it. The centers came out fine and they helped make the overall flowers look better, but it is the first part of the piece that I am really not that happy with.
> 
> While I realize that in the overall work it will be far less noticable than the white backing, I can't help but feel that there had to be a better way to depict this flower. I am thinking it through. I may wind up tearing them out and trying again if I can think of a better method.
> 
> But no decisions need to be made at this moment. I have said all along that this would be a learning piece and it is my first attempt at this type of embroidery so I need to remember to be kind to myself and not beat myself up when things don't turn out perfect. While it is called "A Perfect World", I think that the only way it can "perfectly" depict the world is by also representing that our world is never really "perfect."
> 
> That's my story, and I am sticking to it!
> 
> Once again, the kit for this piece is on Di van Niekerk's website. She is a world class teacher and has the most beautiful materials to work with. Be sure to check it out if you want to treat your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila,
Beautiful work and I like the color combination very much. My mind is running around thinking if wood can be colored like this then I can construct such color and pattern combination. 
Keep enjoying your summer warm day. God Bless.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 11*
> 
> Today's post will be rather short. I spent the day yesterday writing the pattern packets for the little sea life ornaments. I created two packets - one which uses the regular painting methods and the other using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste. I will be adding both patterns and the wood piece kits to my Etsy site later on today. I will have it on my Sheila Landry Designs site with the next update.
> 
> I finished right around dinner time last night, and then I spent the evening relaxing and I decided to work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I was able to put the finishing touches on Panel 11. I must say that Panel 11 was not my favorite to do. There are a couple of reasons for this, and I will talk about them in a minute. First, the over photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small purple flowers are the Pennyworts. I really liked doing them and I feel that my skills are improving. I was abale to leave the petals puffy and flowing without over tightening the ribbon. I was thrilled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now came the Cosmos.
> 
> This was not my favorite flower to embroider and I feel that is why it took me so long to do. The method used here was to iron interfacing to the back of the silk ribbon and then stitch the vein lines onto each petal. That was easy enough, but when you attached the 22 petals to the main piece, some of them needed to be curved upward. This caused you to see the interfacing on the back, which is white and I felt it was very distracting. I used a fabric marker to color in the underside of some of the petals, but I really don't like the look at all. I am debating whether to try to lift out some of the color with alcohol and fix it up or leave it. (Decisions, decisions!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the flowers on the right (where the petals are turned up) what I am talking about. The over-saturation of pink looks better than the white did (trust me!) but I still don't like it. The centers came out fine and they helped make the overall flowers look better, but it is the first part of the piece that I am really not that happy with.
> 
> While I realize that in the overall work it will be far less noticable than the white backing, I can't help but feel that there had to be a better way to depict this flower. I am thinking it through. I may wind up tearing them out and trying again if I can think of a better method.
> 
> But no decisions need to be made at this moment. I have said all along that this would be a learning piece and it is my first attempt at this type of embroidery so I need to remember to be kind to myself and not beat myself up when things don't turn out perfect. While it is called "A Perfect World", I think that the only way it can "perfectly" depict the world is by also representing that our world is never really "perfect."
> 
> That's my story, and I am sticking to it!
> 
> Once again, the kit for this piece is on Di van Niekerk's website. She is a world class teacher and has the most beautiful materials to work with. Be sure to check it out if you want to treat your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

I like your attitude! You're right about the fact that this isn't a perfect world! But I know you'll find a way to make your flowers as nearly perfect as is humanly possible. Thanks for sharing this lovely creation again.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 11*
> 
> Today's post will be rather short. I spent the day yesterday writing the pattern packets for the little sea life ornaments. I created two packets - one which uses the regular painting methods and the other using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste. I will be adding both patterns and the wood piece kits to my Etsy site later on today. I will have it on my Sheila Landry Designs site with the next update.
> 
> I finished right around dinner time last night, and then I spent the evening relaxing and I decided to work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I was able to put the finishing touches on Panel 11. I must say that Panel 11 was not my favorite to do. There are a couple of reasons for this, and I will talk about them in a minute. First, the over photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small purple flowers are the Pennyworts. I really liked doing them and I feel that my skills are improving. I was abale to leave the petals puffy and flowing without over tightening the ribbon. I was thrilled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now came the Cosmos.
> 
> This was not my favorite flower to embroider and I feel that is why it took me so long to do. The method used here was to iron interfacing to the back of the silk ribbon and then stitch the vein lines onto each petal. That was easy enough, but when you attached the 22 petals to the main piece, some of them needed to be curved upward. This caused you to see the interfacing on the back, which is white and I felt it was very distracting. I used a fabric marker to color in the underside of some of the petals, but I really don't like the look at all. I am debating whether to try to lift out some of the color with alcohol and fix it up or leave it. (Decisions, decisions!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the flowers on the right (where the petals are turned up) what I am talking about. The over-saturation of pink looks better than the white did (trust me!) but I still don't like it. The centers came out fine and they helped make the overall flowers look better, but it is the first part of the piece that I am really not that happy with.
> 
> While I realize that in the overall work it will be far less noticable than the white backing, I can't help but feel that there had to be a better way to depict this flower. I am thinking it through. I may wind up tearing them out and trying again if I can think of a better method.
> 
> But no decisions need to be made at this moment. I have said all along that this would be a learning piece and it is my first attempt at this type of embroidery so I need to remember to be kind to myself and not beat myself up when things don't turn out perfect. While it is called "A Perfect World", I think that the only way it can "perfectly" depict the world is by also representing that our world is never really "perfect."
> 
> That's my story, and I am sticking to it!
> 
> Once again, the kit for this piece is on Di van Niekerk's website. She is a world class teacher and has the most beautiful materials to work with. Be sure to check it out if you want to treat your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you Bert and L/W. You will see the 'revised' flower (the first of three anyway) in the next post. I had to do a little better I thought. I hope after seeing the change you understand. 

Thank you for your continued support! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Embracing Failure*

No one likes to fail. I don't think anyone in their right mind would go into something or try something with the hope of failing. It just wouldn't make sense.

Yet - like it or not, failure is a real part of our everyday lives, and try as we may, failing from time to time is something that is usually unavoidable.

Failure is an important part of the learning process. Many scholars and scientists know that without experiencing some form of failure, it is nearly impossible to learn something new. Failing at something not only drives us to try again, but also helps us rule out what may not work in a particular situation. Because of this, I believe it is a very valuable tool in the learning process.

Most of us view failing as a negative thing. We hear of some type of failure and we immediately associate it with misfortune or sadness.

But what if we chose to look at it in the opposite sense? What if we detached all of those negative feelings we have toward failure and embrace it as a wonderfully positive part of the learning process and use it to our advantage? Wouldn't that be incredible?

We all know that experience is one of the best teachers. While we can learn from watching others and hearing about their plights and theories, nothing hits home harder than going through things first hand and trying things ourselves. While I can learn from watching videos of others painting, it isn't until I pick up a paint brush and try the technique myself that I am able to really understand the process and all that it entails. The small nuances of feel, texture and performance of pushing the paint with the brush are unable to be experienced by merely standing on the sidelines and watching another artist paint. No matter how detailed the explanation is, until we try the technique ourselves, we may never fully understand.

But in those trials, there is bound to be failure. We are more than likely to not get things perfectly right the first time and it may take many attempts and hours of practice until we feel completely comfortable with what we are trying to accomplish. But that is OK. That is what learning is all about.

I have been writing and blogging here with you all for over four years now. I post nearly every day and I invite you all to share not only my successes, but my failures as well. If you don't read every day and just look at the projects and patterns that I create, I expect it does look pretty simple.

I think of a design. I draw it. I create it.

From the outside it looks pretty easy.

Naturally we like to show our best work, and put our best foot forward. That is just part of human nature, I believe. But even though I show what I accomplish every day, I also like to share with you my failures. Not because I am particularly proud of them, but because I don't look at them as a negative thing and I believe that they are very functional in the learning process. It really IS alright to fail. I think it is pretty much expected. I honestly think that something is wrong when people expect to walk into something completely new and NOT expect a few bumps in the road along the way. While we may not be PROUD of our failures, I also feel that they are nothing to be ashamed of either. They are a functional and necessary part of the learning process and help us in more ways than we even realize.

With that said, I had a bit of a 'failure' yesterday.

As I looked again at my "A Perfect World" embroidery Panel 11, I just didn't feel right about it. It is funny, but posting pictures of my work here on the computer kind of puts it in a new light for me and I usually can get a different perspective. I dont' know if it is because I usually do so in the morning, allowing some time to pass between when I complete it and when I look at it again or just because it is usually magnified on the screen and bigger than life. In any case, I saw my cosmos flower and I really didn't "LIKE" it anymore. I couldn't put my finger on it. It looked a bit ragged and less-refined than the rest of the sampler. I had the growing feeling that I needed to rip it out and do it over. And once it began, it was difficult to suppress.

I thought about it throughout the day. I had followed the instructions to the letter, but I just hadn't liked the result. That meant that I would need to replace the part of the design with my own interpretation of the flower, and go off on my own.

Pretty scary.

This was my first attempt of this type of embroidery. The piece was one I proclaimed my "learning piece" and would be the equivalent to a college course in Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork. I have some more ideas as to what I want to design using this method, but I feel that I must complete my "course" of this sampler which includes over 60 different techniques. I wasn't sure I was ready to spread my wings just yet.

Yet . . . it bothered me so much, I had to do something.

I researched photos of cosmos so I knew where I was heading. A typical one looks like this:










I then thought of all the stitches I learned and read about and figured out how I would approach the 're-do'. I was nervous, but I picked up my seam ripper from my friend Roger and went to work, pulling out the first flower which represented several hours of time.

It took me nearly three hours to do the first flower, but in the end, I think I am much happier. The reworked flower is the one on the far right:










Instead of the loose petals with the interfacing showing, I created petals that were folded under so that only the pretty ribbon edge showed. It took a great deal of time to free-embroider the tiny vein lines on the petals, but I do believe it was worth it. Things looked much neater and the flowers looked more in line with the rest of the piece:










I think it was a good solution.

As I said, it took me nearly three hours to accomplish this. But this piece was going along so well and I didn't want to have something that I was not comfortable with looking back at me. I would have obsessed on it too much and with the already hundreds of hours that I have into this piece (I began it in March and it won't be done until autumn, I believe) I thought that the extra 10 or so hours to re-do the flowers was worth it.










I am happy with the new flower. And I really learned a lot from this failure. While I can't say I was "happy" that I failed, I think that it was something that was necessary for me to learn and in the end, I will be better because of it.

I hope you all remember that when you fail at something. It is easy to look at others' work with envy, thinking how easy things come to them. I often hear that people think that things come "easy" to me. But that is only because they see the final product. If they only saw the process and the many, many failures that I have experienced in my travels, they would understand the truth. Nothing comes easy. It is a matter of how hard we want to work for it.

I think this applies to many things in life.

I have learned to embrace my failures instead of loath them. For without them, I wouldn't be the person I am or have the skills that I possess.

It is all a matter of perspective.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!

Happy Canada Day to my host country! Thank you, Canada for giving me a second place to call "home".


----------



## S4S

scrollgirl said:


> *Embracing Failure*
> 
> No one likes to fail. I don't think anyone in their right mind would go into something or try something with the hope of failing. It just wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Yet - like it or not, failure is a real part of our everyday lives, and try as we may, failing from time to time is something that is usually unavoidable.
> 
> Failure is an important part of the learning process. Many scholars and scientists know that without experiencing some form of failure, it is nearly impossible to learn something new. Failing at something not only drives us to try again, but also helps us rule out what may not work in a particular situation. Because of this, I believe it is a very valuable tool in the learning process.
> 
> Most of us view failing as a negative thing. We hear of some type of failure and we immediately associate it with misfortune or sadness.
> 
> But what if we chose to look at it in the opposite sense? What if we detached all of those negative feelings we have toward failure and embrace it as a wonderfully positive part of the learning process and use it to our advantage? Wouldn't that be incredible?
> 
> We all know that experience is one of the best teachers. While we can learn from watching others and hearing about their plights and theories, nothing hits home harder than going through things first hand and trying things ourselves. While I can learn from watching videos of others painting, it isn't until I pick up a paint brush and try the technique myself that I am able to really understand the process and all that it entails. The small nuances of feel, texture and performance of pushing the paint with the brush are unable to be experienced by merely standing on the sidelines and watching another artist paint. No matter how detailed the explanation is, until we try the technique ourselves, we may never fully understand.
> 
> But in those trials, there is bound to be failure. We are more than likely to not get things perfectly right the first time and it may take many attempts and hours of practice until we feel completely comfortable with what we are trying to accomplish. But that is OK. That is what learning is all about.
> 
> I have been writing and blogging here with you all for over four years now. I post nearly every day and I invite you all to share not only my successes, but my failures as well. If you don't read every day and just look at the projects and patterns that I create, I expect it does look pretty simple.
> 
> I think of a design. I draw it. I create it.
> 
> From the outside it looks pretty easy.
> 
> Naturally we like to show our best work, and put our best foot forward. That is just part of human nature, I believe. But even though I show what I accomplish every day, I also like to share with you my failures. Not because I am particularly proud of them, but because I don't look at them as a negative thing and I believe that they are very functional in the learning process. It really IS alright to fail. I think it is pretty much expected. I honestly think that something is wrong when people expect to walk into something completely new and NOT expect a few bumps in the road along the way. While we may not be PROUD of our failures, I also feel that they are nothing to be ashamed of either. They are a functional and necessary part of the learning process and help us in more ways than we even realize.
> 
> With that said, I had a bit of a 'failure' yesterday.
> 
> As I looked again at my "A Perfect World" embroidery Panel 11, I just didn't feel right about it. It is funny, but posting pictures of my work here on the computer kind of puts it in a new light for me and I usually can get a different perspective. I dont' know if it is because I usually do so in the morning, allowing some time to pass between when I complete it and when I look at it again or just because it is usually magnified on the screen and bigger than life. In any case, I saw my cosmos flower and I really didn't "LIKE" it anymore. I couldn't put my finger on it. It looked a bit ragged and less-refined than the rest of the sampler. I had the growing feeling that I needed to rip it out and do it over. And once it began, it was difficult to suppress.
> 
> I thought about it throughout the day. I had followed the instructions to the letter, but I just hadn't liked the result. That meant that I would need to replace the part of the design with my own interpretation of the flower, and go off on my own.
> 
> Pretty scary.
> 
> This was my first attempt of this type of embroidery. The piece was one I proclaimed my "learning piece" and would be the equivalent to a college course in Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork. I have some more ideas as to what I want to design using this method, but I feel that I must complete my "course" of this sampler which includes over 60 different techniques. I wasn't sure I was ready to spread my wings just yet.
> 
> Yet . . . it bothered me so much, I had to do something.
> 
> I researched photos of cosmos so I knew where I was heading. A typical one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then thought of all the stitches I learned and read about and figured out how I would approach the 're-do'. I was nervous, but I picked up my seam ripper from my friend Roger and went to work, pulling out the first flower which represented several hours of time.
> 
> It took me nearly three hours to do the first flower, but in the end, I think I am much happier. The reworked flower is the one on the far right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the loose petals with the interfacing showing, I created petals that were folded under so that only the pretty ribbon edge showed. It took a great deal of time to free-embroider the tiny vein lines on the petals, but I do believe it was worth it. Things looked much neater and the flowers looked more in line with the rest of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good solution.
> 
> As I said, it took me nearly three hours to accomplish this. But this piece was going along so well and I didn't want to have something that I was not comfortable with looking back at me. I would have obsessed on it too much and with the already hundreds of hours that I have into this piece (I began it in March and it won't be done until autumn, I believe) I thought that the extra 10 or so hours to re-do the flowers was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the new flower. And I really learned a lot from this failure. While I can't say I was "happy" that I failed, I think that it was something that was necessary for me to learn and in the end, I will be better because of it.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you fail at something. It is easy to look at others' work with envy, thinking how easy things come to them. I often hear that people think that things come "easy" to me. But that is only because they see the final product. If they only saw the process and the many, many failures that I have experienced in my travels, they would understand the truth. Nothing comes easy. It is a matter of how hard we want to work for it.
> 
> I think this applies to many things in life.
> 
> I have learned to embrace my failures instead of loath them. For without them, I wouldn't be the person I am or have the skills that I possess.
> 
> It is all a matter of perspective.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my host country! Thank you, Canada for giving me a second place to call "home".


*"I think of a design . I draw it . I create it "*

...........what wonderful words to hear . I think when one embraces failures and carries on in spite of

of them , one not only advances her art, but also avoids a thing to be feared later on…....Regrets and
apathy . I really enjoyed all your thoughts on this topic . Have a wonderful creative time today !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Embracing Failure*
> 
> No one likes to fail. I don't think anyone in their right mind would go into something or try something with the hope of failing. It just wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Yet - like it or not, failure is a real part of our everyday lives, and try as we may, failing from time to time is something that is usually unavoidable.
> 
> Failure is an important part of the learning process. Many scholars and scientists know that without experiencing some form of failure, it is nearly impossible to learn something new. Failing at something not only drives us to try again, but also helps us rule out what may not work in a particular situation. Because of this, I believe it is a very valuable tool in the learning process.
> 
> Most of us view failing as a negative thing. We hear of some type of failure and we immediately associate it with misfortune or sadness.
> 
> But what if we chose to look at it in the opposite sense? What if we detached all of those negative feelings we have toward failure and embrace it as a wonderfully positive part of the learning process and use it to our advantage? Wouldn't that be incredible?
> 
> We all know that experience is one of the best teachers. While we can learn from watching others and hearing about their plights and theories, nothing hits home harder than going through things first hand and trying things ourselves. While I can learn from watching videos of others painting, it isn't until I pick up a paint brush and try the technique myself that I am able to really understand the process and all that it entails. The small nuances of feel, texture and performance of pushing the paint with the brush are unable to be experienced by merely standing on the sidelines and watching another artist paint. No matter how detailed the explanation is, until we try the technique ourselves, we may never fully understand.
> 
> But in those trials, there is bound to be failure. We are more than likely to not get things perfectly right the first time and it may take many attempts and hours of practice until we feel completely comfortable with what we are trying to accomplish. But that is OK. That is what learning is all about.
> 
> I have been writing and blogging here with you all for over four years now. I post nearly every day and I invite you all to share not only my successes, but my failures as well. If you don't read every day and just look at the projects and patterns that I create, I expect it does look pretty simple.
> 
> I think of a design. I draw it. I create it.
> 
> From the outside it looks pretty easy.
> 
> Naturally we like to show our best work, and put our best foot forward. That is just part of human nature, I believe. But even though I show what I accomplish every day, I also like to share with you my failures. Not because I am particularly proud of them, but because I don't look at them as a negative thing and I believe that they are very functional in the learning process. It really IS alright to fail. I think it is pretty much expected. I honestly think that something is wrong when people expect to walk into something completely new and NOT expect a few bumps in the road along the way. While we may not be PROUD of our failures, I also feel that they are nothing to be ashamed of either. They are a functional and necessary part of the learning process and help us in more ways than we even realize.
> 
> With that said, I had a bit of a 'failure' yesterday.
> 
> As I looked again at my "A Perfect World" embroidery Panel 11, I just didn't feel right about it. It is funny, but posting pictures of my work here on the computer kind of puts it in a new light for me and I usually can get a different perspective. I dont' know if it is because I usually do so in the morning, allowing some time to pass between when I complete it and when I look at it again or just because it is usually magnified on the screen and bigger than life. In any case, I saw my cosmos flower and I really didn't "LIKE" it anymore. I couldn't put my finger on it. It looked a bit ragged and less-refined than the rest of the sampler. I had the growing feeling that I needed to rip it out and do it over. And once it began, it was difficult to suppress.
> 
> I thought about it throughout the day. I had followed the instructions to the letter, but I just hadn't liked the result. That meant that I would need to replace the part of the design with my own interpretation of the flower, and go off on my own.
> 
> Pretty scary.
> 
> This was my first attempt of this type of embroidery. The piece was one I proclaimed my "learning piece" and would be the equivalent to a college course in Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork. I have some more ideas as to what I want to design using this method, but I feel that I must complete my "course" of this sampler which includes over 60 different techniques. I wasn't sure I was ready to spread my wings just yet.
> 
> Yet . . . it bothered me so much, I had to do something.
> 
> I researched photos of cosmos so I knew where I was heading. A typical one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then thought of all the stitches I learned and read about and figured out how I would approach the 're-do'. I was nervous, but I picked up my seam ripper from my friend Roger and went to work, pulling out the first flower which represented several hours of time.
> 
> It took me nearly three hours to do the first flower, but in the end, I think I am much happier. The reworked flower is the one on the far right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the loose petals with the interfacing showing, I created petals that were folded under so that only the pretty ribbon edge showed. It took a great deal of time to free-embroider the tiny vein lines on the petals, but I do believe it was worth it. Things looked much neater and the flowers looked more in line with the rest of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good solution.
> 
> As I said, it took me nearly three hours to accomplish this. But this piece was going along so well and I didn't want to have something that I was not comfortable with looking back at me. I would have obsessed on it too much and with the already hundreds of hours that I have into this piece (I began it in March and it won't be done until autumn, I believe) I thought that the extra 10 or so hours to re-do the flowers was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the new flower. And I really learned a lot from this failure. While I can't say I was "happy" that I failed, I think that it was something that was necessary for me to learn and in the end, I will be better because of it.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you fail at something. It is easy to look at others' work with envy, thinking how easy things come to them. I often hear that people think that things come "easy" to me. But that is only because they see the final product. If they only saw the process and the many, many failures that I have experienced in my travels, they would understand the truth. Nothing comes easy. It is a matter of how hard we want to work for it.
> 
> I think this applies to many things in life.
> 
> I have learned to embrace my failures instead of loath them. For without them, I wouldn't be the person I am or have the skills that I possess.
> 
> It is all a matter of perspective.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my host country! Thank you, Canada for giving me a second place to call "home".


Thank you kindly, Moment. I am glad you understand. I believe there are those of us who do this for profit (this creative thing - whatever that entails!) and those of us who do it for love or creating. While I am fortunate enough to make a small living at doing something I love, I do believe my first priority is the creative process. (Besides - I am Chicago born and raised! It takes a lot to discourage us! We are a tough lot!) 

Thank you for sharing with me today. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Embracing Failure*
> 
> No one likes to fail. I don't think anyone in their right mind would go into something or try something with the hope of failing. It just wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Yet - like it or not, failure is a real part of our everyday lives, and try as we may, failing from time to time is something that is usually unavoidable.
> 
> Failure is an important part of the learning process. Many scholars and scientists know that without experiencing some form of failure, it is nearly impossible to learn something new. Failing at something not only drives us to try again, but also helps us rule out what may not work in a particular situation. Because of this, I believe it is a very valuable tool in the learning process.
> 
> Most of us view failing as a negative thing. We hear of some type of failure and we immediately associate it with misfortune or sadness.
> 
> But what if we chose to look at it in the opposite sense? What if we detached all of those negative feelings we have toward failure and embrace it as a wonderfully positive part of the learning process and use it to our advantage? Wouldn't that be incredible?
> 
> We all know that experience is one of the best teachers. While we can learn from watching others and hearing about their plights and theories, nothing hits home harder than going through things first hand and trying things ourselves. While I can learn from watching videos of others painting, it isn't until I pick up a paint brush and try the technique myself that I am able to really understand the process and all that it entails. The small nuances of feel, texture and performance of pushing the paint with the brush are unable to be experienced by merely standing on the sidelines and watching another artist paint. No matter how detailed the explanation is, until we try the technique ourselves, we may never fully understand.
> 
> But in those trials, there is bound to be failure. We are more than likely to not get things perfectly right the first time and it may take many attempts and hours of practice until we feel completely comfortable with what we are trying to accomplish. But that is OK. That is what learning is all about.
> 
> I have been writing and blogging here with you all for over four years now. I post nearly every day and I invite you all to share not only my successes, but my failures as well. If you don't read every day and just look at the projects and patterns that I create, I expect it does look pretty simple.
> 
> I think of a design. I draw it. I create it.
> 
> From the outside it looks pretty easy.
> 
> Naturally we like to show our best work, and put our best foot forward. That is just part of human nature, I believe. But even though I show what I accomplish every day, I also like to share with you my failures. Not because I am particularly proud of them, but because I don't look at them as a negative thing and I believe that they are very functional in the learning process. It really IS alright to fail. I think it is pretty much expected. I honestly think that something is wrong when people expect to walk into something completely new and NOT expect a few bumps in the road along the way. While we may not be PROUD of our failures, I also feel that they are nothing to be ashamed of either. They are a functional and necessary part of the learning process and help us in more ways than we even realize.
> 
> With that said, I had a bit of a 'failure' yesterday.
> 
> As I looked again at my "A Perfect World" embroidery Panel 11, I just didn't feel right about it. It is funny, but posting pictures of my work here on the computer kind of puts it in a new light for me and I usually can get a different perspective. I dont' know if it is because I usually do so in the morning, allowing some time to pass between when I complete it and when I look at it again or just because it is usually magnified on the screen and bigger than life. In any case, I saw my cosmos flower and I really didn't "LIKE" it anymore. I couldn't put my finger on it. It looked a bit ragged and less-refined than the rest of the sampler. I had the growing feeling that I needed to rip it out and do it over. And once it began, it was difficult to suppress.
> 
> I thought about it throughout the day. I had followed the instructions to the letter, but I just hadn't liked the result. That meant that I would need to replace the part of the design with my own interpretation of the flower, and go off on my own.
> 
> Pretty scary.
> 
> This was my first attempt of this type of embroidery. The piece was one I proclaimed my "learning piece" and would be the equivalent to a college course in Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork. I have some more ideas as to what I want to design using this method, but I feel that I must complete my "course" of this sampler which includes over 60 different techniques. I wasn't sure I was ready to spread my wings just yet.
> 
> Yet . . . it bothered me so much, I had to do something.
> 
> I researched photos of cosmos so I knew where I was heading. A typical one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then thought of all the stitches I learned and read about and figured out how I would approach the 're-do'. I was nervous, but I picked up my seam ripper from my friend Roger and went to work, pulling out the first flower which represented several hours of time.
> 
> It took me nearly three hours to do the first flower, but in the end, I think I am much happier. The reworked flower is the one on the far right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the loose petals with the interfacing showing, I created petals that were folded under so that only the pretty ribbon edge showed. It took a great deal of time to free-embroider the tiny vein lines on the petals, but I do believe it was worth it. Things looked much neater and the flowers looked more in line with the rest of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good solution.
> 
> As I said, it took me nearly three hours to accomplish this. But this piece was going along so well and I didn't want to have something that I was not comfortable with looking back at me. I would have obsessed on it too much and with the already hundreds of hours that I have into this piece (I began it in March and it won't be done until autumn, I believe) I thought that the extra 10 or so hours to re-do the flowers was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the new flower. And I really learned a lot from this failure. While I can't say I was "happy" that I failed, I think that it was something that was necessary for me to learn and in the end, I will be better because of it.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you fail at something. It is easy to look at others' work with envy, thinking how easy things come to them. I often hear that people think that things come "easy" to me. But that is only because they see the final product. If they only saw the process and the many, many failures that I have experienced in my travels, they would understand the truth. Nothing comes easy. It is a matter of how hard we want to work for it.
> 
> I think this applies to many things in life.
> 
> I have learned to embrace my failures instead of loath them. For without them, I wouldn't be the person I am or have the skills that I possess.
> 
> It is all a matter of perspective.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my host country! Thank you, Canada for giving me a second place to call "home".


You are right Sheila, the flower does look better - well worth the time spent. Sometimes creating is a series of challenges and problems which need solutions but we always find the solution! It's all part of the process.
Hope you had a great Canada Day. It was a beautiful hot sunny day here.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Embracing Failure*
> 
> No one likes to fail. I don't think anyone in their right mind would go into something or try something with the hope of failing. It just wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Yet - like it or not, failure is a real part of our everyday lives, and try as we may, failing from time to time is something that is usually unavoidable.
> 
> Failure is an important part of the learning process. Many scholars and scientists know that without experiencing some form of failure, it is nearly impossible to learn something new. Failing at something not only drives us to try again, but also helps us rule out what may not work in a particular situation. Because of this, I believe it is a very valuable tool in the learning process.
> 
> Most of us view failing as a negative thing. We hear of some type of failure and we immediately associate it with misfortune or sadness.
> 
> But what if we chose to look at it in the opposite sense? What if we detached all of those negative feelings we have toward failure and embrace it as a wonderfully positive part of the learning process and use it to our advantage? Wouldn't that be incredible?
> 
> We all know that experience is one of the best teachers. While we can learn from watching others and hearing about their plights and theories, nothing hits home harder than going through things first hand and trying things ourselves. While I can learn from watching videos of others painting, it isn't until I pick up a paint brush and try the technique myself that I am able to really understand the process and all that it entails. The small nuances of feel, texture and performance of pushing the paint with the brush are unable to be experienced by merely standing on the sidelines and watching another artist paint. No matter how detailed the explanation is, until we try the technique ourselves, we may never fully understand.
> 
> But in those trials, there is bound to be failure. We are more than likely to not get things perfectly right the first time and it may take many attempts and hours of practice until we feel completely comfortable with what we are trying to accomplish. But that is OK. That is what learning is all about.
> 
> I have been writing and blogging here with you all for over four years now. I post nearly every day and I invite you all to share not only my successes, but my failures as well. If you don't read every day and just look at the projects and patterns that I create, I expect it does look pretty simple.
> 
> I think of a design. I draw it. I create it.
> 
> From the outside it looks pretty easy.
> 
> Naturally we like to show our best work, and put our best foot forward. That is just part of human nature, I believe. But even though I show what I accomplish every day, I also like to share with you my failures. Not because I am particularly proud of them, but because I don't look at them as a negative thing and I believe that they are very functional in the learning process. It really IS alright to fail. I think it is pretty much expected. I honestly think that something is wrong when people expect to walk into something completely new and NOT expect a few bumps in the road along the way. While we may not be PROUD of our failures, I also feel that they are nothing to be ashamed of either. They are a functional and necessary part of the learning process and help us in more ways than we even realize.
> 
> With that said, I had a bit of a 'failure' yesterday.
> 
> As I looked again at my "A Perfect World" embroidery Panel 11, I just didn't feel right about it. It is funny, but posting pictures of my work here on the computer kind of puts it in a new light for me and I usually can get a different perspective. I dont' know if it is because I usually do so in the morning, allowing some time to pass between when I complete it and when I look at it again or just because it is usually magnified on the screen and bigger than life. In any case, I saw my cosmos flower and I really didn't "LIKE" it anymore. I couldn't put my finger on it. It looked a bit ragged and less-refined than the rest of the sampler. I had the growing feeling that I needed to rip it out and do it over. And once it began, it was difficult to suppress.
> 
> I thought about it throughout the day. I had followed the instructions to the letter, but I just hadn't liked the result. That meant that I would need to replace the part of the design with my own interpretation of the flower, and go off on my own.
> 
> Pretty scary.
> 
> This was my first attempt of this type of embroidery. The piece was one I proclaimed my "learning piece" and would be the equivalent to a college course in Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork. I have some more ideas as to what I want to design using this method, but I feel that I must complete my "course" of this sampler which includes over 60 different techniques. I wasn't sure I was ready to spread my wings just yet.
> 
> Yet . . . it bothered me so much, I had to do something.
> 
> I researched photos of cosmos so I knew where I was heading. A typical one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then thought of all the stitches I learned and read about and figured out how I would approach the 're-do'. I was nervous, but I picked up my seam ripper from my friend Roger and went to work, pulling out the first flower which represented several hours of time.
> 
> It took me nearly three hours to do the first flower, but in the end, I think I am much happier. The reworked flower is the one on the far right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the loose petals with the interfacing showing, I created petals that were folded under so that only the pretty ribbon edge showed. It took a great deal of time to free-embroider the tiny vein lines on the petals, but I do believe it was worth it. Things looked much neater and the flowers looked more in line with the rest of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good solution.
> 
> As I said, it took me nearly three hours to accomplish this. But this piece was going along so well and I didn't want to have something that I was not comfortable with looking back at me. I would have obsessed on it too much and with the already hundreds of hours that I have into this piece (I began it in March and it won't be done until autumn, I believe) I thought that the extra 10 or so hours to re-do the flowers was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the new flower. And I really learned a lot from this failure. While I can't say I was "happy" that I failed, I think that it was something that was necessary for me to learn and in the end, I will be better because of it.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you fail at something. It is easy to look at others' work with envy, thinking how easy things come to them. I often hear that people think that things come "easy" to me. But that is only because they see the final product. If they only saw the process and the many, many failures that I have experienced in my travels, they would understand the truth. Nothing comes easy. It is a matter of how hard we want to work for it.
> 
> I think this applies to many things in life.
> 
> I have learned to embrace my failures instead of loath them. For without them, I wouldn't be the person I am or have the skills that I possess.
> 
> It is all a matter of perspective.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my host country! Thank you, Canada for giving me a second place to call "home".


Sheila,

YES! YES! YES! YOU NAILED IT! The effort was well worth it. It really looks perfect.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Embracing Failure*
> 
> No one likes to fail. I don't think anyone in their right mind would go into something or try something with the hope of failing. It just wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Yet - like it or not, failure is a real part of our everyday lives, and try as we may, failing from time to time is something that is usually unavoidable.
> 
> Failure is an important part of the learning process. Many scholars and scientists know that without experiencing some form of failure, it is nearly impossible to learn something new. Failing at something not only drives us to try again, but also helps us rule out what may not work in a particular situation. Because of this, I believe it is a very valuable tool in the learning process.
> 
> Most of us view failing as a negative thing. We hear of some type of failure and we immediately associate it with misfortune or sadness.
> 
> But what if we chose to look at it in the opposite sense? What if we detached all of those negative feelings we have toward failure and embrace it as a wonderfully positive part of the learning process and use it to our advantage? Wouldn't that be incredible?
> 
> We all know that experience is one of the best teachers. While we can learn from watching others and hearing about their plights and theories, nothing hits home harder than going through things first hand and trying things ourselves. While I can learn from watching videos of others painting, it isn't until I pick up a paint brush and try the technique myself that I am able to really understand the process and all that it entails. The small nuances of feel, texture and performance of pushing the paint with the brush are unable to be experienced by merely standing on the sidelines and watching another artist paint. No matter how detailed the explanation is, until we try the technique ourselves, we may never fully understand.
> 
> But in those trials, there is bound to be failure. We are more than likely to not get things perfectly right the first time and it may take many attempts and hours of practice until we feel completely comfortable with what we are trying to accomplish. But that is OK. That is what learning is all about.
> 
> I have been writing and blogging here with you all for over four years now. I post nearly every day and I invite you all to share not only my successes, but my failures as well. If you don't read every day and just look at the projects and patterns that I create, I expect it does look pretty simple.
> 
> I think of a design. I draw it. I create it.
> 
> From the outside it looks pretty easy.
> 
> Naturally we like to show our best work, and put our best foot forward. That is just part of human nature, I believe. But even though I show what I accomplish every day, I also like to share with you my failures. Not because I am particularly proud of them, but because I don't look at them as a negative thing and I believe that they are very functional in the learning process. It really IS alright to fail. I think it is pretty much expected. I honestly think that something is wrong when people expect to walk into something completely new and NOT expect a few bumps in the road along the way. While we may not be PROUD of our failures, I also feel that they are nothing to be ashamed of either. They are a functional and necessary part of the learning process and help us in more ways than we even realize.
> 
> With that said, I had a bit of a 'failure' yesterday.
> 
> As I looked again at my "A Perfect World" embroidery Panel 11, I just didn't feel right about it. It is funny, but posting pictures of my work here on the computer kind of puts it in a new light for me and I usually can get a different perspective. I dont' know if it is because I usually do so in the morning, allowing some time to pass between when I complete it and when I look at it again or just because it is usually magnified on the screen and bigger than life. In any case, I saw my cosmos flower and I really didn't "LIKE" it anymore. I couldn't put my finger on it. It looked a bit ragged and less-refined than the rest of the sampler. I had the growing feeling that I needed to rip it out and do it over. And once it began, it was difficult to suppress.
> 
> I thought about it throughout the day. I had followed the instructions to the letter, but I just hadn't liked the result. That meant that I would need to replace the part of the design with my own interpretation of the flower, and go off on my own.
> 
> Pretty scary.
> 
> This was my first attempt of this type of embroidery. The piece was one I proclaimed my "learning piece" and would be the equivalent to a college course in Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork. I have some more ideas as to what I want to design using this method, but I feel that I must complete my "course" of this sampler which includes over 60 different techniques. I wasn't sure I was ready to spread my wings just yet.
> 
> Yet . . . it bothered me so much, I had to do something.
> 
> I researched photos of cosmos so I knew where I was heading. A typical one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then thought of all the stitches I learned and read about and figured out how I would approach the 're-do'. I was nervous, but I picked up my seam ripper from my friend Roger and went to work, pulling out the first flower which represented several hours of time.
> 
> It took me nearly three hours to do the first flower, but in the end, I think I am much happier. The reworked flower is the one on the far right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the loose petals with the interfacing showing, I created petals that were folded under so that only the pretty ribbon edge showed. It took a great deal of time to free-embroider the tiny vein lines on the petals, but I do believe it was worth it. Things looked much neater and the flowers looked more in line with the rest of the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good solution.
> 
> As I said, it took me nearly three hours to accomplish this. But this piece was going along so well and I didn't want to have something that I was not comfortable with looking back at me. I would have obsessed on it too much and with the already hundreds of hours that I have into this piece (I began it in March and it won't be done until autumn, I believe) I thought that the extra 10 or so hours to re-do the flowers was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with the new flower. And I really learned a lot from this failure. While I can't say I was "happy" that I failed, I think that it was something that was necessary for me to learn and in the end, I will be better because of it.
> 
> I hope you all remember that when you fail at something. It is easy to look at others' work with envy, thinking how easy things come to them. I often hear that people think that things come "easy" to me. But that is only because they see the final product. If they only saw the process and the many, many failures that I have experienced in my travels, they would understand the truth. Nothing comes easy. It is a matter of how hard we want to work for it.
> 
> I think this applies to many things in life.
> 
> I have learned to embrace my failures instead of loath them. For without them, I wouldn't be the person I am or have the skills that I possess.
> 
> It is all a matter of perspective.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Canada Day to my host country! Thank you, Canada for giving me a second place to call "home".


Thank you both! I did feel it looks better and although I haven't (at this moment) had time to do the other two, when I do I know I will feel much better about the whole thing.

Anna - I did have a great day. We visited with Keith's mom and had a great dinner. Then the avalanche hit and I am working on lots of wood orders. It is all goo though. I hope you had a great day and are having a wonderful week. It was overcast this morning, but it looks as if the sun it trying hard to peek through.

Take care and thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Swamped! *

t isn't often that I say I am "swamped". Usually I am pretty darn organized and really on top of things. But there are times when there comes a burst of activity with my little business and I have to regain my composure.

This is NOT a negative by any means! I look at it as very much the opposite - especially at this time of year which is typically quite slow. It is an early indicator of things to come and helps us get ready for the busy autumn and holiday season. I am already excited thinking about it! Both Keith and I have some new things in store for you all that will really be FUN to make!

You will just have to 'stay tuned'!

Yesterday was both fun and full! I began my day with a wonderful phone visit with my daughter (which is why I didn't blog). I miss her so much living so far from her, but fortunately it is wonderful that she calls and we talk often and I can still feel that I am an important part of her life. I love hearing what she is up to and I am very proud of her accomplishments. She works nights so between that and the two hour time difference between us, it isn't always easy to find a time when both of us can chat. Yet we both make the effort and not too much time passes between calls. It was a great way to begin my day.

I had a sudden flurry of wood orders to cut as well yesterday. I had posted some of my new patterns on ETSY as well as in my painting groups and I am happy to say that word is getting "out" that I do some wood cutting. Since I hadn't submitted to Artist's Club this last round, our usual supplemental income for the summer will rely on personal orders. This is fine with me, as I love doing things of that nature. Mixing things up is fun and I love being able to provide a service for those who need it.

My biggest concern is that shipping costs are climbing, but since I only charge what I have to pay, people are very understanding and don't feel that we are trying to 'gouge' them. It is just part of the picture and everyone realizes that costs are rising.

Cutting production stuff is relaxing to me and it keeps my skills sharp. I am happy cutting one or two days per week and it also gives me a nice chance to work with customers on a one to one basis. It is all good.

Yesterday was my designated cutting day, and I really accomplished a lot in a short time frame:










I still have some light sanding to do today, but for the most part, I completed several orders.

Today I am working on clearing up the many emails I have to attend to. I usually answer things within minutes, but I am afraid I have fallen a little behind. I got to many of them this morning before writing, but plan to continue to clear things out throughout the day. I only tell you all of this stuff so that you (hopefully) understand if it takes a few hours for me to reply to you. I really do try to do my best and give each message or phone call the attention it deserves. Besides - I like getting to know my customers and hearing about their projects, etc. It is a great part of the business that I view as a benefit.

I am up against four major deadlines in the next two weeks. Fortunately, the 'thinking parts' of the projects are all in place and mainly what needs to be done is the actual implementation. For me, mapping it out in my head is the most time-consuming part and certainly the most important part. Once that is established, the rest is just creating, and that is FUN! I am sure I will share things with you as I create them.

So I will wrap things up this morning and get to the tasks at hand. But before I go, I wanted to share some photos with you that a customer sent in. Brian Becker used Keith's SLDK224 Self-Framing Cross pattern for a basis for a beautiful wedding plaque he created.










Here is his results:




























I really think it came out beautiful!

Both Keith and I receive emails all the time from people asking if they can alter our patterns for their own purpose. We always love to see what others do with our designs and how they use them to springboard their own ideas. Seeing things like this really makes us both happy and I thought it would be so inspirational to others. I want to thank Brain for sharing his beautiful plaque with us. 

Although these past few days have been really busy, I found myself not overwhelmed, but very happy that I have the life I have. I have so many wonderful things that I am grateful for and I am reminded of them all throughout my day. I thank everyone who supports both Keith and myself in all the ways that you do. Not just by buying patterns, but by the encouragement and friendships that you all have offered to us. We really do appreciate it.

With all that said, it is time to get my day moving. I have a pile of wood to pack and prepare to go out in the mail today. I also need to start on my next painting designs which has a deadline of early next week. It will be fun to see that come to life, as I have been planning it for weeks.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find some joy in what you do and the people around you.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Swamped! *
> 
> t isn't often that I say I am "swamped". Usually I am pretty darn organized and really on top of things. But there are times when there comes a burst of activity with my little business and I have to regain my composure.
> 
> This is NOT a negative by any means! I look at it as very much the opposite - especially at this time of year which is typically quite slow. It is an early indicator of things to come and helps us get ready for the busy autumn and holiday season. I am already excited thinking about it! Both Keith and I have some new things in store for you all that will really be FUN to make!
> 
> You will just have to 'stay tuned'!
> 
> Yesterday was both fun and full! I began my day with a wonderful phone visit with my daughter (which is why I didn't blog). I miss her so much living so far from her, but fortunately it is wonderful that she calls and we talk often and I can still feel that I am an important part of her life. I love hearing what she is up to and I am very proud of her accomplishments. She works nights so between that and the two hour time difference between us, it isn't always easy to find a time when both of us can chat. Yet we both make the effort and not too much time passes between calls. It was a great way to begin my day.
> 
> I had a sudden flurry of wood orders to cut as well yesterday. I had posted some of my new patterns on ETSY as well as in my painting groups and I am happy to say that word is getting "out" that I do some wood cutting. Since I hadn't submitted to Artist's Club this last round, our usual supplemental income for the summer will rely on personal orders. This is fine with me, as I love doing things of that nature. Mixing things up is fun and I love being able to provide a service for those who need it.
> 
> My biggest concern is that shipping costs are climbing, but since I only charge what I have to pay, people are very understanding and don't feel that we are trying to 'gouge' them. It is just part of the picture and everyone realizes that costs are rising.
> 
> Cutting production stuff is relaxing to me and it keeps my skills sharp. I am happy cutting one or two days per week and it also gives me a nice chance to work with customers on a one to one basis. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday was my designated cutting day, and I really accomplished a lot in a short time frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some light sanding to do today, but for the most part, I completed several orders.
> 
> Today I am working on clearing up the many emails I have to attend to. I usually answer things within minutes, but I am afraid I have fallen a little behind. I got to many of them this morning before writing, but plan to continue to clear things out throughout the day. I only tell you all of this stuff so that you (hopefully) understand if it takes a few hours for me to reply to you. I really do try to do my best and give each message or phone call the attention it deserves. Besides - I like getting to know my customers and hearing about their projects, etc. It is a great part of the business that I view as a benefit.
> 
> I am up against four major deadlines in the next two weeks. Fortunately, the 'thinking parts' of the projects are all in place and mainly what needs to be done is the actual implementation. For me, mapping it out in my head is the most time-consuming part and certainly the most important part. Once that is established, the rest is just creating, and that is FUN! I am sure I will share things with you as I create them.
> 
> So I will wrap things up this morning and get to the tasks at hand. But before I go, I wanted to share some photos with you that a customer sent in. Brian Becker used Keith's SLDK224 Self-Framing Cross pattern for a basis for a beautiful wedding plaque he created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it came out beautiful!
> 
> Both Keith and I receive emails all the time from people asking if they can alter our patterns for their own purpose. We always love to see what others do with our designs and how they use them to springboard their own ideas. Seeing things like this really makes us both happy and I thought it would be so inspirational to others. I want to thank Brain for sharing his beautiful plaque with us.
> 
> Although these past few days have been really busy, I found myself not overwhelmed, but very happy that I have the life I have. I have so many wonderful things that I am grateful for and I am reminded of them all throughout my day. I thank everyone who supports both Keith and myself in all the ways that you do. Not just by buying patterns, but by the encouragement and friendships that you all have offered to us. We really do appreciate it.
> 
> With all that said, it is time to get my day moving. I have a pile of wood to pack and prepare to go out in the mail today. I also need to start on my next painting designs which has a deadline of early next week. It will be fun to see that come to life, as I have been planning it for weeks.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find some joy in what you do and the people around you.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


That quite a cutting production! And I see some Halloween in there too!
Brian did a great job on the plaque. 
Another beautiful sunny warm summer day here on the westcoast. A workshop day for sure!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Swamped! *
> 
> t isn't often that I say I am "swamped". Usually I am pretty darn organized and really on top of things. But there are times when there comes a burst of activity with my little business and I have to regain my composure.
> 
> This is NOT a negative by any means! I look at it as very much the opposite - especially at this time of year which is typically quite slow. It is an early indicator of things to come and helps us get ready for the busy autumn and holiday season. I am already excited thinking about it! Both Keith and I have some new things in store for you all that will really be FUN to make!
> 
> You will just have to 'stay tuned'!
> 
> Yesterday was both fun and full! I began my day with a wonderful phone visit with my daughter (which is why I didn't blog). I miss her so much living so far from her, but fortunately it is wonderful that she calls and we talk often and I can still feel that I am an important part of her life. I love hearing what she is up to and I am very proud of her accomplishments. She works nights so between that and the two hour time difference between us, it isn't always easy to find a time when both of us can chat. Yet we both make the effort and not too much time passes between calls. It was a great way to begin my day.
> 
> I had a sudden flurry of wood orders to cut as well yesterday. I had posted some of my new patterns on ETSY as well as in my painting groups and I am happy to say that word is getting "out" that I do some wood cutting. Since I hadn't submitted to Artist's Club this last round, our usual supplemental income for the summer will rely on personal orders. This is fine with me, as I love doing things of that nature. Mixing things up is fun and I love being able to provide a service for those who need it.
> 
> My biggest concern is that shipping costs are climbing, but since I only charge what I have to pay, people are very understanding and don't feel that we are trying to 'gouge' them. It is just part of the picture and everyone realizes that costs are rising.
> 
> Cutting production stuff is relaxing to me and it keeps my skills sharp. I am happy cutting one or two days per week and it also gives me a nice chance to work with customers on a one to one basis. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday was my designated cutting day, and I really accomplished a lot in a short time frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some light sanding to do today, but for the most part, I completed several orders.
> 
> Today I am working on clearing up the many emails I have to attend to. I usually answer things within minutes, but I am afraid I have fallen a little behind. I got to many of them this morning before writing, but plan to continue to clear things out throughout the day. I only tell you all of this stuff so that you (hopefully) understand if it takes a few hours for me to reply to you. I really do try to do my best and give each message or phone call the attention it deserves. Besides - I like getting to know my customers and hearing about their projects, etc. It is a great part of the business that I view as a benefit.
> 
> I am up against four major deadlines in the next two weeks. Fortunately, the 'thinking parts' of the projects are all in place and mainly what needs to be done is the actual implementation. For me, mapping it out in my head is the most time-consuming part and certainly the most important part. Once that is established, the rest is just creating, and that is FUN! I am sure I will share things with you as I create them.
> 
> So I will wrap things up this morning and get to the tasks at hand. But before I go, I wanted to share some photos with you that a customer sent in. Brian Becker used Keith's SLDK224 Self-Framing Cross pattern for a basis for a beautiful wedding plaque he created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it came out beautiful!
> 
> Both Keith and I receive emails all the time from people asking if they can alter our patterns for their own purpose. We always love to see what others do with our designs and how they use them to springboard their own ideas. Seeing things like this really makes us both happy and I thought it would be so inspirational to others. I want to thank Brain for sharing his beautiful plaque with us.
> 
> Although these past few days have been really busy, I found myself not overwhelmed, but very happy that I have the life I have. I have so many wonderful things that I am grateful for and I am reminded of them all throughout my day. I thank everyone who supports both Keith and myself in all the ways that you do. Not just by buying patterns, but by the encouragement and friendships that you all have offered to us. We really do appreciate it.
> 
> With all that said, it is time to get my day moving. I have a pile of wood to pack and prepare to go out in the mail today. I also need to start on my next painting designs which has a deadline of early next week. It will be fun to see that come to life, as I have been planning it for weeks.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find some joy in what you do and the people around you.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


WowZa! That cross is amazing. So is everything else ya'll do. What am I thinking.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Swamped! *
> 
> t isn't often that I say I am "swamped". Usually I am pretty darn organized and really on top of things. But there are times when there comes a burst of activity with my little business and I have to regain my composure.
> 
> This is NOT a negative by any means! I look at it as very much the opposite - especially at this time of year which is typically quite slow. It is an early indicator of things to come and helps us get ready for the busy autumn and holiday season. I am already excited thinking about it! Both Keith and I have some new things in store for you all that will really be FUN to make!
> 
> You will just have to 'stay tuned'!
> 
> Yesterday was both fun and full! I began my day with a wonderful phone visit with my daughter (which is why I didn't blog). I miss her so much living so far from her, but fortunately it is wonderful that she calls and we talk often and I can still feel that I am an important part of her life. I love hearing what she is up to and I am very proud of her accomplishments. She works nights so between that and the two hour time difference between us, it isn't always easy to find a time when both of us can chat. Yet we both make the effort and not too much time passes between calls. It was a great way to begin my day.
> 
> I had a sudden flurry of wood orders to cut as well yesterday. I had posted some of my new patterns on ETSY as well as in my painting groups and I am happy to say that word is getting "out" that I do some wood cutting. Since I hadn't submitted to Artist's Club this last round, our usual supplemental income for the summer will rely on personal orders. This is fine with me, as I love doing things of that nature. Mixing things up is fun and I love being able to provide a service for those who need it.
> 
> My biggest concern is that shipping costs are climbing, but since I only charge what I have to pay, people are very understanding and don't feel that we are trying to 'gouge' them. It is just part of the picture and everyone realizes that costs are rising.
> 
> Cutting production stuff is relaxing to me and it keeps my skills sharp. I am happy cutting one or two days per week and it also gives me a nice chance to work with customers on a one to one basis. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday was my designated cutting day, and I really accomplished a lot in a short time frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some light sanding to do today, but for the most part, I completed several orders.
> 
> Today I am working on clearing up the many emails I have to attend to. I usually answer things within minutes, but I am afraid I have fallen a little behind. I got to many of them this morning before writing, but plan to continue to clear things out throughout the day. I only tell you all of this stuff so that you (hopefully) understand if it takes a few hours for me to reply to you. I really do try to do my best and give each message or phone call the attention it deserves. Besides - I like getting to know my customers and hearing about their projects, etc. It is a great part of the business that I view as a benefit.
> 
> I am up against four major deadlines in the next two weeks. Fortunately, the 'thinking parts' of the projects are all in place and mainly what needs to be done is the actual implementation. For me, mapping it out in my head is the most time-consuming part and certainly the most important part. Once that is established, the rest is just creating, and that is FUN! I am sure I will share things with you as I create them.
> 
> So I will wrap things up this morning and get to the tasks at hand. But before I go, I wanted to share some photos with you that a customer sent in. Brian Becker used Keith's SLDK224 Self-Framing Cross pattern for a basis for a beautiful wedding plaque he created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it came out beautiful!
> 
> Both Keith and I receive emails all the time from people asking if they can alter our patterns for their own purpose. We always love to see what others do with our designs and how they use them to springboard their own ideas. Seeing things like this really makes us both happy and I thought it would be so inspirational to others. I want to thank Brain for sharing his beautiful plaque with us.
> 
> Although these past few days have been really busy, I found myself not overwhelmed, but very happy that I have the life I have. I have so many wonderful things that I am grateful for and I am reminded of them all throughout my day. I thank everyone who supports both Keith and myself in all the ways that you do. Not just by buying patterns, but by the encouragement and friendships that you all have offered to us. We really do appreciate it.
> 
> With all that said, it is time to get my day moving. I have a pile of wood to pack and prepare to go out in the mail today. I also need to start on my next painting designs which has a deadline of early next week. It will be fun to see that come to life, as I have been planning it for weeks.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find some joy in what you do and the people around you.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


He did a wonderful job, Roger. I love seeing stuff like this as well.

I wish you a great evening! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Birthday, America!*

I had a very busy day yesterday. I was surprised and thrilled at the response to the posting of my new patterns and surfaces in my ETSY shop. I also had several orders for wood pieces from other sources - including people that bought my wood kits from Artist's club previously and are looking for more. It is great to see that my long term thinking on this is working out. So much of owning and being successful business is thinking ahead and making decisions that are going to help the business farther down the road. You may not reap all of the benefits immediately, but sometimes laying the ground work for the future is even more important than instant gratification. Our Artist's Club venture is one of those great things because not only is there the short term payoff of getting paid for the kits we provide, but also the great amount of exposure we received from them and the customers that come to us for other things later on. It is a 'win/win' all around. Several of my recent wood orders are from customers who first heard of me through Artist's Club. I am very happy with how fair Artist's Club is regarding allowing me to keep all of my own company information on the products we provide for them. Believe me - many companies do not allow that, as they want to re-brand all that they sell as their own. I have worked with wood companies who actually stripped all of my information off of my work so that even if they wanted to do so, the customer was unable to contact me. I don't think that this is good for anyone involved. While the company selling the products may reap the benefits of the initial sale, I don't think that it would develop long-term loyalty of the customers - especially if the customer runs into issues or has questions about the pattern. Just my thoughts though.

I worked pretty much of the day on cutting and sanding wood, and getting the orders ready to ship. I was disappointed in myself for missing the 3pm deadline to get them to the post office, but with the additional orders going out, there was no way I could make it. Besides - I felt that the pieces needed one more quick sanding and I figured the quality was more important than the extra day to ship. I also cut extras so that I can get ahead of things so when additional orders come in, I will be ready. I just need to stay ahead of things.

It was hot here in Nova Scotia. I was sad to say I had a 'spell' of feeling quite poopie. While I tried to drink and eat properly, I believe the heat and humidity got the best of me. By the end of the evening I felt quite ill and overheated. In general I felt sick and just no energy so I had a cool shower, a glass of orange juice to raise my sugar level and went to bed very early (before 9pm). I think I was just exhausted. I feel better today, but woke up to an email box of over 100 messages. I will spend the morning trying to catch up - a late morning mind you, as I slept until (egads!) 7:30. Time to slow down! 

Today is a holiday in the United States - my other country I call "home" and I wish all of my fellow Americans a wonderfully Happy Independence Day!










I hope you all have a wonderful and SAFE long weekend! I think on July 4th is when I miss being in the USA the most. I have so many wonderful memories of when my kids were small and when we had wonderful picnics and gatherings. I can't help but share a photo of my daughter, Danielle in an outfit I made her for her first 4th of July celebration.










I know - she will not be happy with me for posting - but it is so CUTE I can't help it! 

Happy Birthday, America!

Have fun! Play hard! Be safe!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday, America!*
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday. I was surprised and thrilled at the response to the posting of my new patterns and surfaces in my ETSY shop. I also had several orders for wood pieces from other sources - including people that bought my wood kits from Artist's club previously and are looking for more. It is great to see that my long term thinking on this is working out. So much of owning and being successful business is thinking ahead and making decisions that are going to help the business farther down the road. You may not reap all of the benefits immediately, but sometimes laying the ground work for the future is even more important than instant gratification. Our Artist's Club venture is one of those great things because not only is there the short term payoff of getting paid for the kits we provide, but also the great amount of exposure we received from them and the customers that come to us for other things later on. It is a 'win/win' all around. Several of my recent wood orders are from customers who first heard of me through Artist's Club. I am very happy with how fair Artist's Club is regarding allowing me to keep all of my own company information on the products we provide for them. Believe me - many companies do not allow that, as they want to re-brand all that they sell as their own. I have worked with wood companies who actually stripped all of my information off of my work so that even if they wanted to do so, the customer was unable to contact me. I don't think that this is good for anyone involved. While the company selling the products may reap the benefits of the initial sale, I don't think that it would develop long-term loyalty of the customers - especially if the customer runs into issues or has questions about the pattern. Just my thoughts though.
> 
> I worked pretty much of the day on cutting and sanding wood, and getting the orders ready to ship. I was disappointed in myself for missing the 3pm deadline to get them to the post office, but with the additional orders going out, there was no way I could make it. Besides - I felt that the pieces needed one more quick sanding and I figured the quality was more important than the extra day to ship. I also cut extras so that I can get ahead of things so when additional orders come in, I will be ready. I just need to stay ahead of things.
> 
> It was hot here in Nova Scotia. I was sad to say I had a 'spell' of feeling quite poopie. While I tried to drink and eat properly, I believe the heat and humidity got the best of me. By the end of the evening I felt quite ill and overheated. In general I felt sick and just no energy so I had a cool shower, a glass of orange juice to raise my sugar level and went to bed very early (before 9pm). I think I was just exhausted. I feel better today, but woke up to an email box of over 100 messages. I will spend the morning trying to catch up - a late morning mind you, as I slept until (egads!) 7:30. Time to slow down!
> 
> Today is a holiday in the United States - my other country I call "home" and I wish all of my fellow Americans a wonderfully Happy Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and SAFE long weekend! I think on July 4th is when I miss being in the USA the most. I have so many wonderful memories of when my kids were small and when we had wonderful picnics and gatherings. I can't help but share a photo of my daughter, Danielle in an outfit I made her for her first 4th of July celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know - she will not be happy with me for posting - but it is so CUTE I can't help it!
> 
> Happy Birthday, America!
> 
> Have fun! Play hard! Be safe!


Happy 4th July Sheila! Cute outfit you made for your daughter.
Hope the storm heading your way doesn't effect you too much. Have a good weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Birthday, America!*
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday. I was surprised and thrilled at the response to the posting of my new patterns and surfaces in my ETSY shop. I also had several orders for wood pieces from other sources - including people that bought my wood kits from Artist's club previously and are looking for more. It is great to see that my long term thinking on this is working out. So much of owning and being successful business is thinking ahead and making decisions that are going to help the business farther down the road. You may not reap all of the benefits immediately, but sometimes laying the ground work for the future is even more important than instant gratification. Our Artist's Club venture is one of those great things because not only is there the short term payoff of getting paid for the kits we provide, but also the great amount of exposure we received from them and the customers that come to us for other things later on. It is a 'win/win' all around. Several of my recent wood orders are from customers who first heard of me through Artist's Club. I am very happy with how fair Artist's Club is regarding allowing me to keep all of my own company information on the products we provide for them. Believe me - many companies do not allow that, as they want to re-brand all that they sell as their own. I have worked with wood companies who actually stripped all of my information off of my work so that even if they wanted to do so, the customer was unable to contact me. I don't think that this is good for anyone involved. While the company selling the products may reap the benefits of the initial sale, I don't think that it would develop long-term loyalty of the customers - especially if the customer runs into issues or has questions about the pattern. Just my thoughts though.
> 
> I worked pretty much of the day on cutting and sanding wood, and getting the orders ready to ship. I was disappointed in myself for missing the 3pm deadline to get them to the post office, but with the additional orders going out, there was no way I could make it. Besides - I felt that the pieces needed one more quick sanding and I figured the quality was more important than the extra day to ship. I also cut extras so that I can get ahead of things so when additional orders come in, I will be ready. I just need to stay ahead of things.
> 
> It was hot here in Nova Scotia. I was sad to say I had a 'spell' of feeling quite poopie. While I tried to drink and eat properly, I believe the heat and humidity got the best of me. By the end of the evening I felt quite ill and overheated. In general I felt sick and just no energy so I had a cool shower, a glass of orange juice to raise my sugar level and went to bed very early (before 9pm). I think I was just exhausted. I feel better today, but woke up to an email box of over 100 messages. I will spend the morning trying to catch up - a late morning mind you, as I slept until (egads!) 7:30. Time to slow down!
> 
> Today is a holiday in the United States - my other country I call "home" and I wish all of my fellow Americans a wonderfully Happy Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and SAFE long weekend! I think on July 4th is when I miss being in the USA the most. I have so many wonderful memories of when my kids were small and when we had wonderful picnics and gatherings. I can't help but share a photo of my daughter, Danielle in an outfit I made her for her first 4th of July celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know - she will not be happy with me for posting - but it is so CUTE I can't help it!
> 
> Happy Birthday, America!
> 
> Have fun! Play hard! Be safe!


Thanks, Anna! We are going to get it tonight and all day tomorrow. If you don't hear from me, you will know my internet is out. But don't worry - it shouldn't be too dangerous I don't think. We are getting ready for outages if they occur. Our biggest issue will be the wind I think. 

I hope you have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finally on to Designing*

Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.

Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.

So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.

Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.

I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.

Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.

I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.

We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!

Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.










This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.

Happy Saturday to you!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


From what we are currently seeing on the news, I'm hoping that the storm will simply slide past your location, so it's good to hear that it's not too bad. Enjoy the cooler weather.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


Sheila, I hear from a friend who is visiting in your area that the power is out. Hope all is well and the storm has abated. 
Stay safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


Sheila, I thought about you and Kieth when I saw the storm track off NC and heading NE. Glad Arthur is treating you gently ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


Apparently I spoke too soon and too optimistically. We lost power Saturday morning and didn't get it back until Sunday night. A very different weekend to be sure. (Read the next entry)

We are however, safe and sound and that is what matters most!

It is good to be back! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


That is a minor inconvenience compared to what it could be! Glad you are safe and sound.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


Yes it is Topamax! A very small inconvenience. I feel very fortunate that our biggest issue was losing power. There were so many around us that were greatly impacted in far worse ways. I feel very lucky! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


We lose power for 3,4 day, sometimes a week during snow and wind storm here between Seattle and Tacoma! The worst part is seeing a minor problem I could easily take care of but that isn't allowed by the power company ;-(


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finally on to Designing*
> 
> Even though I know it isn't the case, it seems like a long, long time since I have been drawing and designing. I think that so much occurs in between different types of things that I do (drawing, cutting, painting) that it only appears to me that it has been a while. It was only last week that I finished up my Chalky Finish (or not!) Beach Ornaments. Right now the pattern and pieces are only available at my ETSY store . I re-opened my store about a week and a half ago and I think it has proven to be a really good place to immediately post my projects and surfaces in between site updates. The cost is very minimal and it doesn't take much time or effort.
> 
> Many of you love to see my 'works in progress' and are anxious to purchase the patterns once they are done. As with these new patterns, they were finished in between site updates and it will probably be another week at least until we update again and include them. I found that the enthusiasm that many of you had was possibly lost in waiting for me to do to the update. Keith likes to do the main work on the site updates because he wants everything to be a certain way. While I feel that if necessary I can update things (I certainly know how to add new products) to our site, Keith is sure to put everything into proper categories, use consistently sized photographs, and all kinds of behind the scenes things that make our site here look as nice as it does. Besides - it is nice for me to pass off that part of the business to him. I feel he does a really beautiful job with it and much better than I can do.
> 
> So as another option, I chose to just add stuff to the Etsy site, as everything is pretty much on a template there and it does a good job of getting the new things 'out there' and also has served to bring new people to our business. Many times one would see our products on ETSY and even purchase one and then go to the main site and become a regular customer. Yes - it is a bit more work, but it serves to really be beneficial in presenting our items to 'new eyes'.
> 
> Diversification is a real key to small business success I believe. I think that smaller businesses need to appeal to as many new people as possible and try many different avenues until they find what will really support them. Many people don't have the luxury of the time it takes to apply this trial and error philosophy, but I find that expanding into many related areas has helped our business grow. I am very happy with the direction we are heading.
> 
> I had quite a productive day yesterday. I finished all of my orders and got them all sent out. That, I felt was a huge accomplishment because I was also able to make several extra wooden pieces to have some stock here for subsequent orders. That way I don't have to stop what I am doing every time wood is ordered and it is really nice to just pull it out of my supply boxes. Because we live in a small place, I don't keep too many extra pieces here. But that is also good in that nothing really goes to waste and I am not over spending on either time nor materials. Everyone wins that way as it helps me keep the prices low.
> 
> Today I need to put on my "drawing hat" and really finish mapping out the next painting project. I was invited to submit to an online painting magazine and I am very happy to do so. I already have the design thought through (I do this while I am doing my production work - double duty!) so all I need to do is draw it and paint it and I will be good to go. It will be a Halloween themed project because the online issue I will be contributing to will be the August issue. I am excited about it because it will again bring my work to perhaps some new people who haven't heard of me. It is all good.
> 
> I am a little late in posting today because I was trying to get through the large amounts of emails that built up while I was at the saw and sander. I think at one point yesterday I had 170 unopened emails and while not each one required a personal answer, it was a bit overwhelming nonetheless. For those of you who had to wait for a reply - I thank you for your patience. Sometimes I just have to let them build up a little.
> 
> We are in the midst of what is left of Hurricane Arthur today. We had predictions of winds up to 129km, but I doubt it will be that bad. It was a bit windy this morning, and it has been raining as well, but it has slowed down and claimed down a great deal here at 9:30am and I really think it will not be much worse. Thank goodness the storm brought some crisp and cool air with it! The past two days were so hot and muggy they were just debilitating. I much prefer the cool. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and warm again. I'll take it!
> 
> Finally for today, I wanted to share a wonderful picture that was sent in by a customer, Kevin Colf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kevin's version of my SLD469 Life is Better at the Lake pattern. He lives in the Fingers Lakes region of New York State and added Keuka Lake instead of the waves. I think it looks great! I love how people personalize my patterns to suit their own needs. It really is cool to see.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Summer is now in full swing so I hope you enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


They really can be silly sometimes with their rules. I suppose they have to not allow somethings because people can truly be foolish and I am sure that they would be held liable for any mishaps. :/

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Weekend Without Power*

I suppose I spoke too soon on Saturday. After all the cries of "wolf" continually from the weather channels, we had really become accustomed to not paying much heed to their dire warnings of impending doom. Since Keith and I don't even get 'regular TV' we only had heard about the storm from others. I checked the map on Friday to see Arthur's progress and it appeared to hit land and be winding down. Surely by the time it reached Nova Scotia, it would be minimal.

I suppose I was wrong.

While we didn't receive much rain, the wind and wind damage was far beyond our expectations. In my ten years here in Nova Scotia, I had never experienced wind with such power. Keith had gone to his mom's to work on a project and had called me around 11:30 to say they lost power there. She is located on a hill much closer to the ocean than us though and typically gets hit worse than use during storms such as these.

Just to be safe, I unplugged everything after his call. Thing had flickered anyway and I didn't want to take the chance of losing any of our electronics due to a power surge, brown out, or any other similar factors. With minutes of unplugging things, we lost power. That was about 12:15 in the afternoon on Saturday and we wound up not having power until 11pm Sunday night.

Long story short, it was a different weekend. Where we live, not only does losing power mean we lost anything electrical, but it also means our water pump doesn't operate so we have no water. Fortunately, I had filled up several large pots with water to drink and wash with, as we have been caught without before. We had lamps, a bar-b-que, and felt we were pretty much ready for the long haul if necessary. However, all the computer work that I intended to do this weekend was not an option. I had to do something else.

I finished hand sanding all the wood that needed to go out today. That was actually quite relaxing. We then took a nap for a couple of hours, as the past weeks' work was catching up to me. At dinner time, we decided to head out to see what damages were made, as by then the storm had completely passed and the winds and rain had stopped almost completely.

We were very shocked to see the great amount of trees that had fallen and the devastation that the storm had brought. At Keith's mom's house, which has woods behind it, several trees had fallen and been completely ripped from the ground. We decided to head to Yarmouth and on the way we saw so many huge trees completely uprooted and laying on power lines, sheds, homes and so forth. It was very sad and troubling. We arrived in Yarmouth shortly after power had been restored there (about 7:30 pm) and people were already cleaning their yards and picking up all the debris. We ate our dinner and stopped in the grocery store to see that all the refrigerated products were completely empty. Apparently they had moved out all items and put them in storage when the power was lost.

We stopped back at Keith's mom's on the way home to check on her and report the damage. While Yarmouth had power, it seemed that there was no power anywhere else. We arrived home around midnight and were preparing for the long haul.

Yesterday morning still no power or water and I managed to make a good pot of coffee on the bar-b-que. At least with that I could survive. Keith was antsy and decided to go to his mom's and asses the damage and begin clean up. I waited here with the cats and kept the home fires burning. With my recent back issues and it still being tender, I was afraid hauling branches would not be good for me. I still haven't been able to get to the gym and when I went out to the well in the back to bring a bucket of water in for the potty, I thought I pulled it out again. I guess that I just have to keep going slow.

I spent the afternoon working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery. I was worried about my deadlines, but since I was at a point at them where I needed my computer, I couldn't move forward on any of them. So I decided to just go with what was dealt to me and take a 'forced vacation'. I was at the point where I wanted to re-work panel 11 because I was unhappy with the cosmos flower petals. I had shown the first of the flower reworked and I felt I was on the right track, I just needed to do the other two.

This was how it looked last week when I finished it:










I felt the petals of the pink cosmos looked sloppy and unfinshed:










They were lined with interfacing and some of them were supposed to flip over, which showed the ugly underside. The edges were left raw as well.

So what I did was this - I used the ribbon and did what is called a 'straight stitch'. I did this very loosely so that I was able to fold the outer part of each petal over itself, so the flip would show the good side of the ribbon and the edges would be neat. I embroidered a split stitch in silk thread over each petal both to attache it to the main piece and denote vein lines in them, which are characteristic of cosmos. The outer parts of the petals were stitched free from the background so I was able to 'coax' them into shape to look like they are dimensional and turning. The silk stitches also helped to 'ruffle' the tips of the petals. While it was a bit tedious, I feel it was very worth the results. After probably investing several hundred hours to date in this piece, re-doing something like this was certainly the only option since I wasn't happy with it. For me leaving it would have ruined the entire piece.

Here is the results of my re-do:










The individual flower look so much better:





































You can see the dimension is really nice as well:










My entire attitude toward the piece is once again positive. I was quite a discouraged after last week and I knew that I wouldn't be happy until I did something about it.

I hope you all like the newer version better as well.

Today will be a day of catching up again. I am sad about my deadlines being so goofed up, but I am happy that I was able to at least accomplish something productive. I loved the way that the people around us banded together as well, as our neighbors were wonderful in checking on us and everyone helped each other and let each other know they were there for them. It kind of renews your faith in people. 

If I am slow in answering, please bear with me. Just as I was catching up, I have a filled email box again and many things to do. Thank you to all of you who checked on us as well. I believe the next time we are warned, we will be a bit more attentive and take it more seriously. Even if it turns out to be a cry of "wolf" we will be better safe than sorry.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Weekend Without Power*
> 
> I suppose I spoke too soon on Saturday. After all the cries of "wolf" continually from the weather channels, we had really become accustomed to not paying much heed to their dire warnings of impending doom. Since Keith and I don't even get 'regular TV' we only had heard about the storm from others. I checked the map on Friday to see Arthur's progress and it appeared to hit land and be winding down. Surely by the time it reached Nova Scotia, it would be minimal.
> 
> I suppose I was wrong.
> 
> While we didn't receive much rain, the wind and wind damage was far beyond our expectations. In my ten years here in Nova Scotia, I had never experienced wind with such power. Keith had gone to his mom's to work on a project and had called me around 11:30 to say they lost power there. She is located on a hill much closer to the ocean than us though and typically gets hit worse than use during storms such as these.
> 
> Just to be safe, I unplugged everything after his call. Thing had flickered anyway and I didn't want to take the chance of losing any of our electronics due to a power surge, brown out, or any other similar factors. With minutes of unplugging things, we lost power. That was about 12:15 in the afternoon on Saturday and we wound up not having power until 11pm Sunday night.
> 
> Long story short, it was a different weekend. Where we live, not only does losing power mean we lost anything electrical, but it also means our water pump doesn't operate so we have no water. Fortunately, I had filled up several large pots with water to drink and wash with, as we have been caught without before. We had lamps, a bar-b-que, and felt we were pretty much ready for the long haul if necessary. However, all the computer work that I intended to do this weekend was not an option. I had to do something else.
> 
> I finished hand sanding all the wood that needed to go out today. That was actually quite relaxing. We then took a nap for a couple of hours, as the past weeks' work was catching up to me. At dinner time, we decided to head out to see what damages were made, as by then the storm had completely passed and the winds and rain had stopped almost completely.
> 
> We were very shocked to see the great amount of trees that had fallen and the devastation that the storm had brought. At Keith's mom's house, which has woods behind it, several trees had fallen and been completely ripped from the ground. We decided to head to Yarmouth and on the way we saw so many huge trees completely uprooted and laying on power lines, sheds, homes and so forth. It was very sad and troubling. We arrived in Yarmouth shortly after power had been restored there (about 7:30 pm) and people were already cleaning their yards and picking up all the debris. We ate our dinner and stopped in the grocery store to see that all the refrigerated products were completely empty. Apparently they had moved out all items and put them in storage when the power was lost.
> 
> We stopped back at Keith's mom's on the way home to check on her and report the damage. While Yarmouth had power, it seemed that there was no power anywhere else. We arrived home around midnight and were preparing for the long haul.
> 
> Yesterday morning still no power or water and I managed to make a good pot of coffee on the bar-b-que. At least with that I could survive. Keith was antsy and decided to go to his mom's and asses the damage and begin clean up. I waited here with the cats and kept the home fires burning. With my recent back issues and it still being tender, I was afraid hauling branches would not be good for me. I still haven't been able to get to the gym and when I went out to the well in the back to bring a bucket of water in for the potty, I thought I pulled it out again. I guess that I just have to keep going slow.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery. I was worried about my deadlines, but since I was at a point at them where I needed my computer, I couldn't move forward on any of them. So I decided to just go with what was dealt to me and take a 'forced vacation'. I was at the point where I wanted to re-work panel 11 because I was unhappy with the cosmos flower petals. I had shown the first of the flower reworked and I felt I was on the right track, I just needed to do the other two.
> 
> This was how it looked last week when I finished it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the petals of the pink cosmos looked sloppy and unfinshed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were lined with interfacing and some of them were supposed to flip over, which showed the ugly underside. The edges were left raw as well.
> 
> So what I did was this - I used the ribbon and did what is called a 'straight stitch'. I did this very loosely so that I was able to fold the outer part of each petal over itself, so the flip would show the good side of the ribbon and the edges would be neat. I embroidered a split stitch in silk thread over each petal both to attache it to the main piece and denote vein lines in them, which are characteristic of cosmos. The outer parts of the petals were stitched free from the background so I was able to 'coax' them into shape to look like they are dimensional and turning. The silk stitches also helped to 'ruffle' the tips of the petals. While it was a bit tedious, I feel it was very worth the results. After probably investing several hundred hours to date in this piece, re-doing something like this was certainly the only option since I wasn't happy with it. For me leaving it would have ruined the entire piece.
> 
> Here is the results of my re-do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The individual flower look so much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the dimension is really nice as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire attitude toward the piece is once again positive. I was quite a discouraged after last week and I knew that I wouldn't be happy until I did something about it.
> 
> I hope you all like the newer version better as well.
> 
> Today will be a day of catching up again. I am sad about my deadlines being so goofed up, but I am happy that I was able to at least accomplish something productive. I loved the way that the people around us banded together as well, as our neighbors were wonderful in checking on us and everyone helped each other and let each other know they were there for them. It kind of renews your faith in people.
> 
> If I am slow in answering, please bear with me. Just as I was catching up, I have a filled email box again and many things to do. Thank you to all of you who checked on us as well. I believe the next time we are warned, we will be a bit more attentive and take it more seriously. Even if it turns out to be a cry of "wolf" we will be better safe than sorry.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila, I'm glad to hear you survived the storm. We see on the news how much damage the wind created. Hope you have a sunny and calm week!
Love the re-do on the petals. It looks like it fits in with the whole theme much better.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Weekend Without Power*
> 
> I suppose I spoke too soon on Saturday. After all the cries of "wolf" continually from the weather channels, we had really become accustomed to not paying much heed to their dire warnings of impending doom. Since Keith and I don't even get 'regular TV' we only had heard about the storm from others. I checked the map on Friday to see Arthur's progress and it appeared to hit land and be winding down. Surely by the time it reached Nova Scotia, it would be minimal.
> 
> I suppose I was wrong.
> 
> While we didn't receive much rain, the wind and wind damage was far beyond our expectations. In my ten years here in Nova Scotia, I had never experienced wind with such power. Keith had gone to his mom's to work on a project and had called me around 11:30 to say they lost power there. She is located on a hill much closer to the ocean than us though and typically gets hit worse than use during storms such as these.
> 
> Just to be safe, I unplugged everything after his call. Thing had flickered anyway and I didn't want to take the chance of losing any of our electronics due to a power surge, brown out, or any other similar factors. With minutes of unplugging things, we lost power. That was about 12:15 in the afternoon on Saturday and we wound up not having power until 11pm Sunday night.
> 
> Long story short, it was a different weekend. Where we live, not only does losing power mean we lost anything electrical, but it also means our water pump doesn't operate so we have no water. Fortunately, I had filled up several large pots with water to drink and wash with, as we have been caught without before. We had lamps, a bar-b-que, and felt we were pretty much ready for the long haul if necessary. However, all the computer work that I intended to do this weekend was not an option. I had to do something else.
> 
> I finished hand sanding all the wood that needed to go out today. That was actually quite relaxing. We then took a nap for a couple of hours, as the past weeks' work was catching up to me. At dinner time, we decided to head out to see what damages were made, as by then the storm had completely passed and the winds and rain had stopped almost completely.
> 
> We were very shocked to see the great amount of trees that had fallen and the devastation that the storm had brought. At Keith's mom's house, which has woods behind it, several trees had fallen and been completely ripped from the ground. We decided to head to Yarmouth and on the way we saw so many huge trees completely uprooted and laying on power lines, sheds, homes and so forth. It was very sad and troubling. We arrived in Yarmouth shortly after power had been restored there (about 7:30 pm) and people were already cleaning their yards and picking up all the debris. We ate our dinner and stopped in the grocery store to see that all the refrigerated products were completely empty. Apparently they had moved out all items and put them in storage when the power was lost.
> 
> We stopped back at Keith's mom's on the way home to check on her and report the damage. While Yarmouth had power, it seemed that there was no power anywhere else. We arrived home around midnight and were preparing for the long haul.
> 
> Yesterday morning still no power or water and I managed to make a good pot of coffee on the bar-b-que. At least with that I could survive. Keith was antsy and decided to go to his mom's and asses the damage and begin clean up. I waited here with the cats and kept the home fires burning. With my recent back issues and it still being tender, I was afraid hauling branches would not be good for me. I still haven't been able to get to the gym and when I went out to the well in the back to bring a bucket of water in for the potty, I thought I pulled it out again. I guess that I just have to keep going slow.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery. I was worried about my deadlines, but since I was at a point at them where I needed my computer, I couldn't move forward on any of them. So I decided to just go with what was dealt to me and take a 'forced vacation'. I was at the point where I wanted to re-work panel 11 because I was unhappy with the cosmos flower petals. I had shown the first of the flower reworked and I felt I was on the right track, I just needed to do the other two.
> 
> This was how it looked last week when I finished it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the petals of the pink cosmos looked sloppy and unfinshed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were lined with interfacing and some of them were supposed to flip over, which showed the ugly underside. The edges were left raw as well.
> 
> So what I did was this - I used the ribbon and did what is called a 'straight stitch'. I did this very loosely so that I was able to fold the outer part of each petal over itself, so the flip would show the good side of the ribbon and the edges would be neat. I embroidered a split stitch in silk thread over each petal both to attache it to the main piece and denote vein lines in them, which are characteristic of cosmos. The outer parts of the petals were stitched free from the background so I was able to 'coax' them into shape to look like they are dimensional and turning. The silk stitches also helped to 'ruffle' the tips of the petals. While it was a bit tedious, I feel it was very worth the results. After probably investing several hundred hours to date in this piece, re-doing something like this was certainly the only option since I wasn't happy with it. For me leaving it would have ruined the entire piece.
> 
> Here is the results of my re-do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The individual flower look so much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the dimension is really nice as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire attitude toward the piece is once again positive. I was quite a discouraged after last week and I knew that I wouldn't be happy until I did something about it.
> 
> I hope you all like the newer version better as well.
> 
> Today will be a day of catching up again. I am sad about my deadlines being so goofed up, but I am happy that I was able to at least accomplish something productive. I loved the way that the people around us banded together as well, as our neighbors were wonderful in checking on us and everyone helped each other and let each other know they were there for them. It kind of renews your faith in people.
> 
> If I am slow in answering, please bear with me. Just as I was catching up, I have a filled email box again and many things to do. Thank you to all of you who checked on us as well. I believe the next time we are warned, we will be a bit more attentive and take it more seriously. Even if it turns out to be a cry of "wolf" we will be better safe than sorry.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

So sorry to hear about your storm damage, but glad to know you're okay.

Your cosmos really looks great. I knew from your first cosmos re-do that they would come out perfectly.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Weekend Without Power*
> 
> I suppose I spoke too soon on Saturday. After all the cries of "wolf" continually from the weather channels, we had really become accustomed to not paying much heed to their dire warnings of impending doom. Since Keith and I don't even get 'regular TV' we only had heard about the storm from others. I checked the map on Friday to see Arthur's progress and it appeared to hit land and be winding down. Surely by the time it reached Nova Scotia, it would be minimal.
> 
> I suppose I was wrong.
> 
> While we didn't receive much rain, the wind and wind damage was far beyond our expectations. In my ten years here in Nova Scotia, I had never experienced wind with such power. Keith had gone to his mom's to work on a project and had called me around 11:30 to say they lost power there. She is located on a hill much closer to the ocean than us though and typically gets hit worse than use during storms such as these.
> 
> Just to be safe, I unplugged everything after his call. Thing had flickered anyway and I didn't want to take the chance of losing any of our electronics due to a power surge, brown out, or any other similar factors. With minutes of unplugging things, we lost power. That was about 12:15 in the afternoon on Saturday and we wound up not having power until 11pm Sunday night.
> 
> Long story short, it was a different weekend. Where we live, not only does losing power mean we lost anything electrical, but it also means our water pump doesn't operate so we have no water. Fortunately, I had filled up several large pots with water to drink and wash with, as we have been caught without before. We had lamps, a bar-b-que, and felt we were pretty much ready for the long haul if necessary. However, all the computer work that I intended to do this weekend was not an option. I had to do something else.
> 
> I finished hand sanding all the wood that needed to go out today. That was actually quite relaxing. We then took a nap for a couple of hours, as the past weeks' work was catching up to me. At dinner time, we decided to head out to see what damages were made, as by then the storm had completely passed and the winds and rain had stopped almost completely.
> 
> We were very shocked to see the great amount of trees that had fallen and the devastation that the storm had brought. At Keith's mom's house, which has woods behind it, several trees had fallen and been completely ripped from the ground. We decided to head to Yarmouth and on the way we saw so many huge trees completely uprooted and laying on power lines, sheds, homes and so forth. It was very sad and troubling. We arrived in Yarmouth shortly after power had been restored there (about 7:30 pm) and people were already cleaning their yards and picking up all the debris. We ate our dinner and stopped in the grocery store to see that all the refrigerated products were completely empty. Apparently they had moved out all items and put them in storage when the power was lost.
> 
> We stopped back at Keith's mom's on the way home to check on her and report the damage. While Yarmouth had power, it seemed that there was no power anywhere else. We arrived home around midnight and were preparing for the long haul.
> 
> Yesterday morning still no power or water and I managed to make a good pot of coffee on the bar-b-que. At least with that I could survive. Keith was antsy and decided to go to his mom's and asses the damage and begin clean up. I waited here with the cats and kept the home fires burning. With my recent back issues and it still being tender, I was afraid hauling branches would not be good for me. I still haven't been able to get to the gym and when I went out to the well in the back to bring a bucket of water in for the potty, I thought I pulled it out again. I guess that I just have to keep going slow.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery. I was worried about my deadlines, but since I was at a point at them where I needed my computer, I couldn't move forward on any of them. So I decided to just go with what was dealt to me and take a 'forced vacation'. I was at the point where I wanted to re-work panel 11 because I was unhappy with the cosmos flower petals. I had shown the first of the flower reworked and I felt I was on the right track, I just needed to do the other two.
> 
> This was how it looked last week when I finished it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the petals of the pink cosmos looked sloppy and unfinshed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were lined with interfacing and some of them were supposed to flip over, which showed the ugly underside. The edges were left raw as well.
> 
> So what I did was this - I used the ribbon and did what is called a 'straight stitch'. I did this very loosely so that I was able to fold the outer part of each petal over itself, so the flip would show the good side of the ribbon and the edges would be neat. I embroidered a split stitch in silk thread over each petal both to attache it to the main piece and denote vein lines in them, which are characteristic of cosmos. The outer parts of the petals were stitched free from the background so I was able to 'coax' them into shape to look like they are dimensional and turning. The silk stitches also helped to 'ruffle' the tips of the petals. While it was a bit tedious, I feel it was very worth the results. After probably investing several hundred hours to date in this piece, re-doing something like this was certainly the only option since I wasn't happy with it. For me leaving it would have ruined the entire piece.
> 
> Here is the results of my re-do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The individual flower look so much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the dimension is really nice as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire attitude toward the piece is once again positive. I was quite a discouraged after last week and I knew that I wouldn't be happy until I did something about it.
> 
> I hope you all like the newer version better as well.
> 
> Today will be a day of catching up again. I am sad about my deadlines being so goofed up, but I am happy that I was able to at least accomplish something productive. I loved the way that the people around us banded together as well, as our neighbors were wonderful in checking on us and everyone helped each other and let each other know they were there for them. It kind of renews your faith in people.
> 
> If I am slow in answering, please bear with me. Just as I was catching up, I have a filled email box again and many things to do. Thank you to all of you who checked on us as well. I believe the next time we are warned, we will be a bit more attentive and take it more seriously. Even if it turns out to be a cry of "wolf" we will be better safe than sorry.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you both so much. I do feel so much better about the cosmos now. They look more like they fit in with the design like Anna said.

We were very, very fortunate. We understood that some still didn't have power (Monday night!) and are waiting. We are very lucky! 

Have a great day ladies.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Research for a project*

Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.

I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.

With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!

One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.










It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.

Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.

Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Research for a project*
> 
> Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.
> 
> I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.
> 
> With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!
> 
> One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.
> 
> Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.
> 
> Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


The "experts" calling you on elk and caribou is a bit amusing. "Experts" should know the difference and not have to try to correct you ;-))


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Research for a project*
> 
> Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.
> 
> I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.
> 
> With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!
> 
> One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.
> 
> Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.
> 
> Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Yes - I do try to be correct in naming the creatures that I draw. Some animals it is very difficult to differentiate from a similar species. I always try to do my best. 

I hope you have a good day today!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Research for a project*
> 
> Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.
> 
> I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.
> 
> With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!
> 
> One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.
> 
> Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.
> 
> Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


We have the same problem identifying weasels and stoats in the UK. All you have to remember is that a weasel is weasily recognised and a stoat is stoatally different!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Research for a project*
> 
> Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.
> 
> I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.
> 
> With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!
> 
> One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.
> 
> Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.
> 
> Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Never heard of Oyster crackers before. Great to have good friends like that!
Is anyone really an "expert" in anything? We are continually learning new things about our craft, hobby or interest.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Research for a project*
> 
> Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.
> 
> I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.
> 
> With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!
> 
> One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.
> 
> Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.
> 
> Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Some animals are so close in appearance and are called different names in different areas, but really the same species. I believe this is where some of the confusion comes in. I always do my best to properly identify my subjects, as it is really embarrassing to hear I am wrong after selling patterns with them incorrectly named (yes - it had happened in the past!) But mistakes are made and most of the time it is so close that it is inconsequential.

Anna - most Canadians think "oyster crackers" are fishy tasting crackers.  I just like the small, compact size for munching (less crumbs!) and they are great in things like chili and tomato soup.

Yes - it is nice to have such great friends! 

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Research for a project*
> 
> Today's blog is going to be a bit shorter than what you are used to (I promise!) I am still getting back on my feet and I spent the day yesterday finishing catching up with things and beginning work on my new project. This project is a Halloween themed item and it is really going to be cool (I hope!) It is more of a painting project, but I also think that I am going to make a scroll sawn version of it as well, as I think it will appeal to the scrollers and adapt well to an all wood presentation without paint.
> 
> I was doing the research for it when I lost power on Saturday. I like to research what I am doing, as it is important to make sure that my subject matter is labeled and depicted correctly. You would be amazed at how many emails Keith and I get when we do subjects of animals such as Elk and Caribou and call the project one or the other. Even though we both have looked into this extensively, the similarities between the two always offer some amount of confusion. They are very closely related and it is difficult for the experts to distinguish one from the other. While the subject that I am working on is NOT the Elk or Caribou, it still needs some research to make sure I am show it correctly.
> 
> With that said, I need to keep things short today. I slept in a little late and that always puts me behind. Usually I am up at around six but this morning I didn't get up until just after eight. I must have been sleepy from the excitement of the weekend!
> 
> One more thing I wanted to mention was that wanted to send a big "thank you" to my friend Suzanne from New York who sent me some of my favorite snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we sometimes can't get the things we like here in Canada that we used to get regularly in the United States. I mentioned this to Sue the other day when we were talking on the phone and yesterday I received a box full of Oyster crackers! What a wonderful and thoughtful treat! I am sure it cost her more to ship them than they cost to buy. I met Suzanne through a wonderful group on Facebook and we have since become good friends, as I have with so many from my social media groups.
> 
> Networking and meeting other creative people is really uplifting. Not only does it help you find answers to particular questions you may have regarding your creative processes, but it is also very inspirational for you to have others to share your passions. It keeps enthusiasm at a high level and really enriches your life.
> 
> Today, it is more drawing and (hopefully) I can begin painting. I hope to have more to show you tomorrow on my progress for this project. I see it in my mind and I am excited about making it a reality.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Oh Martyn…...


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Project Progress and Update*

Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.

I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.

Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.

In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.

Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit










And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque 










Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)










We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)










We think there is something fun for everyone. 

And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:










I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.

So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.

It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.

Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Wish you & Keith a gr8 week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, Roger! I hope you do as well! 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


cant wait to see what you do with your new project, i love your paintings, sorry your having computer troubles, they can be very frustrating, i hope between you your able to get things fixed, i also hope you were able to reel RICHARD…back into the kingdom…lol…have a good day, and i hope your not plagued with any power outages, we had a few last week, and when you rely on air conditioning to stay alive….lol its important to have…have a great day…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi, Bob!

Yes - the computer stuff is frustrating sometimes, but at least it is 'controlled'. The full backups are finished now so I have security knowing everything is safe. My board is older though and soon it will be time to replace that. That mean re-running all the programs and re organizing everything. It can take a couple of days.

Richard wasn't really on the lamb, but he just was exploring at the base of the stairs. He came right back up when I moved the bushes, but it was funny that he thought he couldn't be seen.  Silly kitty!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Glad to hear you and Keith weathered the power outage and storm last weekend. Good luck with your computer issues-I know what a pain that can be. I switched to Mac back in 2010 and am always amazed when I have to use the Windows based computer we have at home. Frankly, I try to stay away from it. Best wishes on getting everything back on track.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you very much, John. I have used both a PC and a MAC and each has their positive and negative things. My mother board is a few years older and I suspect it may be part of the problem. I have been considering changing to a newer one, but as you know - even a controlled change means several hours of reformatting and reorganizing. I have backed everything up completely, so I am 'safe' for now. I just don't want to jump the gun and buy unnecessary equipment.

Hopefully it will hold on for a while. 

In the mean time, I will forge ahead . . .


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


The new patterns are beautiful Sheila. You and Keith have been busy! Looking forward to seeing how your painting project comes together. Love the background. Good luck with your computer.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you very much, Anna. I am glad you like the new things. It is funny - it always seems like we have little to add and by the time I am done it is far more than I expected. The background is slow in coming but I should make good headway today. I hope you are having fun in the shop, too. Weather here has been perfect. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## cdaniels

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Progress and Update*
> 
> Yesterday was a rather mish-mosh day where I was pulled in many directions. There was still a great deal of catching up to do after the power outage of the weekend, and although I know I am very fortunate to only have that to deal with, it still takes a great deal of time.
> 
> I am also having computer issues, where either something is configured improperly or something is not functioning properly. Both Keith and myself spent several hours trying to pinpoint the issue, as we can't quite see if it is a hardware or software issue. My first inclination would be to just get another one, but cooler heads prevailed and we are going through a series of tests and checklists. Needless to say I am spending the morning backing everything up once again - just to be sure.
> 
> Many people don't understand that computers now days consist of several components that can be re-used in the next system. My own computer is made up of several drives, along with the motherboard and the video card, etc. Just because one of these things are failing or damaged, doesn't mean that you can't reuse the other parts. While my first inclination would be to just "get a new one", I realize that getting all new drives and components isn't really necessary - especially if only one aspect of it is outdated or damaged. So it takes a little diagnostic work.
> 
> In the mean time, I am trying to make sure that everything I need is backed up. Naturally, all of my patterns and pattern files are backed up on a regular basis. But this time I am also backing up things like music, online magazines that I subscribe to, fonts, and other things that may not be included in a weekly backup. If it is necessary to rerun my operating system, I want things to go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Besides the computer stuff, Keith once again updated our website. We have several new patterns that are now available on the site, including my SLD473 - 12 Chalky Beach Ornaments Pattern and Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's SLDK381 Backyard Barbeque Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has a new Bible quote plaque (SLDK380)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a new free pattern for you all to enjoy, and made a nice box set of my multi-layered trinket boxes (TRBSET1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think there is something fun for everyone.
> 
> And I did get a chance to work on my new project as well. After three tries, I got the background for my new project just about where I want it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start painting the subject today. It took two trips to the sander, but at last I got the look I was envisioning for the background.  I think it will be pretty cool when done.
> 
> So with that said, I need to keep moving. If you are interested in our new free pattern, please feel free to visit the site. You can also join our mailing list if you wish to receive our newsletter which goes out about every other week. That way if you miss seeing something new here in the blog, you will be sure to see it there.
> 
> It is overcast and very windy again today. I believe it has been raining as well. Hopefully we won't have much of a storm, as I understand that some people in the towns nearby still don't have power as of last night. Surely more bad weather will only complicate things more.
> 
> Have a great day today. We are mid-week already. Time is sure going by quickly.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hey Sheila, tried my first candleholder today from the collection, doesn't do your work justice but your designs are great for any skill level


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time*

As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.

The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)

Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.

I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.

A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?

As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.

I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?

I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!

I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.

Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)

I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."










Little by little it is falling into place.

Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.

"Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Time certainly does fly. It has this week for me too. Though I've made a little time to set up my design computer (in the attic). Hi










Sorry I'm not that good at smiling for photo's, especially when I've only got 10 seconds (between pressing the shutter release and sitting down) to 'strike a pose'.

Your new project is intriguing


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Time surely is just zippin right on by. I can't keep up


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


I like the picture, Martyn! I am horrible at pictures myself. That is why you see the one from three years ago here still. One of the few 'non-goofy' faces I make for the camera!

I just commented on your shop. Wow! You have made such great progress! It is good to see you happy and I am sure that will spill over to your work.

What a great setup you have there! For an attic it looks clean and nice. Will that be your main computer work space? I saw you had a computer in the shop for music. Tunes are a MUST for me! Keith is just finishing his upgrade for our sound system. He built some new speakers (I will post pictures soon!) and he purchased an insane Yamaha amplifier that will host 11 channels! (remember we have a small place here!)

Here is a picture of the back of it:










It is some SERIOUS electronics! He has a degree in electronics so he figures all the math on the speakers to make them the most efficient. Right now we are running the two new ones and the large subs that I have shown before, but the subs aren't really even needed. He is thinking of eliminating them. He is going to add channels as time goes on to create some surround effects, but I am not sure at this point what he has planned. He has to recover financially from this step first. 

In any case, I am so happy for your new place and I can't wait to see what your next project will be. Enjoy the rest of your time off!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Hi, Roger - you snuck in there while I was typing! I hope you have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Yes, Sheila, that's where I'll be designing and drawing. The netbook in the shop is mainly for music and the occasional browse for wood, tools etc on the net.

Last time I saw anything like that amp of Keith's was a mixing desk at a concert a while back. I'm also qualified in electronics and computing but they take a back seat these days and I go for the simplest option normally. I do make my own PC's though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


He has been struggling himself with the time factor - designing woodworking patterns or speakers. The speakers have taken him a couple of weeks to build. In the mean time he has been maintaining the site and doing his work here, then going back to the speakers. They are built now (the first set) and sound awesome. Next step is the finishing of them and then from there we are going to be working on adding in pairs as time permits.

To me - it sounds pretty good now, but Keith wants to keep adding. It is nice to see him excited about something like this. 

I am more like you - simple is good. I don't think I will ever figure out all the settings, etc. on the new system. I know where the "on" button is though so I am doing OK. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time*
> 
> As I sit here this morning and wonder what I am going to write about, I can't help but think about how quickly time is passing. Here we are already in the meat of July. While the calendar indicates that summer is just beginning, I am already starting to see many people posting projects for the fall and winter season. I don't think this is a bad thing, as I myself am working ahead toward autumn and even Christmas projects. I think it is necessary to stay ahead of things and have a healthy autumn and holiday season for the business. But there are times when I just feel it pushes things ahead just a little too quickly.
> 
> The weather here in Nova Scotia has been cool. It was very warm and muggy prior to the past weekend when hurricane Arthur came across, but since his appearance, the mornings have had a crisp and cool 'autumn-like' feel to them. Even now I sit here with a light blanket across my legs (and my beloved cat Richard) and I am enjoying the cool morning air with my coffee. I know that by noon the fog will have burned off and the bright sunshine would once again bring the warmth of summer. To me, it is like having the best of both worlds - warm, sunny days and cool, crisp nights. If there were ever a favorite season, this would be it. (Oh wait! I say that every season!)
> 
> Work has been a whirlwind as well. Mind you all, I am not complaining. Even though this is our slowest season, our little business is still thriving and on track for having its best year yet. I attribute that to many things. Hard work. Awesome customers. A great partner. It certainly helps to have someone by your side who is working for the same goals as you do. Not only does it help you weather the tough times, but also to celebrate the victories along the way, no matter how small they may be.
> 
> I am fortunate to have victories every day. It is at times such as now, when I am sitting here in the quiet mornings listening to the world wake up and thinking that I believe I appreciate them the most. I think of the place I am at, the job that I have and the wonderful friends and family that are part of my day and I don't think I could be much happier. There are those fleeting times when I am overwhelmed and busy that I may forget, but as soon as things settle again and I have time to think, the feelings of happiness and gratitude return. I like it that way.
> 
> A couple of days ago Keith mentioned to me that he thought I was 'too busy' lately. Initially it struck me as odd because I am always busy and I always have several things on the go. But just him mentioning it to me in the kind way he did caused me to stop a minute and look at myself and evaluate things for a bit. While my initial reaction was to be a little defensive, we talked about it for a bit and I do believe he was 'right' (Oh - how it pains me to write that!) Perhaps I have been a tad too focused on 'work' and have not allowed myself much time to relax lately. After all - when is the last time we took a walk or spent some time away? We had half a day last month sometime when we went to Sandy Cove but that was many weeks ago. Why should our time away be so limited?
> 
> As I sit here each morning and write to you all, many times the theme of my post is to stop and take time to enjoy the beauty of the world around you. Whether you live in the city or the country (I have lived both places) there is always something beautiful to appreciate and enjoy if you take time to look. Perhaps I have been too busy to take my own advice at times.
> 
> I drove past the little pond where the Canada Geese family lives the other day and I was astounded at the sight of the goslings. No longer were they fluffy and grey, but their appearance had changed completely and they were now young adults. All in the blink of the eye. How did that happen so quickly?
> 
> I don't want to fall into the trap of finding some success and allowing it to encompass my existence. While there is nothing wrong with being dedicated to what you do, I believe the happiest and healthiest people are those who apply boundaries to what they do on a daily basis. They seldom feel overwhelmed because they look at things realistically and set realistic limits on the commitments they make. Oh! How I envy them!
> 
> I still have some deadlines in front of me. I still plan to accomplish them. But taking some time to think and absorb and appreciate the things around me will once again be pushed up the list of priorities that I keep in my mind. For losing sight of that will certainly be detrimental to all that I do.
> 
> Today I am working on my new painting project. For me, it will be a luxury to only be in one direction (sort of!) today. I made very little progress on it yesterday, as I was busy doing computer work and getting my newsletter out to our subscribers (you should have received it if you subscribe!) It was my first day back at the gym yesterday since I hurt my back a couple of weeks ago. It is for the most part better, but I will call it "tender" and I have to be very cautious of pushing too hard. I need to strengthen it without over-doing it (kind of like what I was talking about this entire post!)
> 
> I have a small photo of my painting project. While I haven't pushed the paint brush around much yet, I have been very busy working on it in my mind. I can picture the finished piece in front of me as clear as day, and I am thinking through the processes I will use not only to create it, but to teach others to do so as well. How appropriate it is to my subject of "time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little it is falling into place.
> 
> Here we are at Thursday already and the weekend is just around the corner. For those of you who work a 'regular' work week, I hope you have something wonderful planned for your time off. Even if it is just sitting on your step and taking in the things around you. Every moment offers something wonderful. We just need to stop and take the time to observe so we are able to see it.
> 
> "Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you" - Carl Sandburg
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Good morning Sheila and a sunny hot one it is too! We are going into a heat wave zone for the next week or so. Not complaining -I love this weather! Your new painting project is intriguing - I'm thinking Halloween theme. Even though it is just July, Christmas is on the agenda and I'll be working on my first Christmas present today - after a bike ride by the river. 
Your sound system must be awesome! I always have to play music when I'm creating. I find it helps the creative juices.
Enjoy your day


----------



## scrollgirl

*Halloween Project Progress*

Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.

From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.

From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.










Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:










(I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)

Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .

There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.

Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .










A Raven!

What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!

After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.










See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"

Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.

So far I am happy. 

Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.

I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .










Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


As a Baltimore Ravens fan, and a big fan of E.A. Poe, who also called Baltimore home, I LOVE the start of this painting!!!!

Eagerly waiting the outcome.

Nevermore

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


Yes - Poe was always one of my favorites. I wanted you to know that I am making a WOOD PLAQUE version of this project as well! So you will be able to SCROLL it !

You know me and my Multi-versions! 

As I said - Stay tuned . . . 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


That is beautiful Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


Thanks, Roger. It has a way to go, but I was excited about the beginning of it. 

I appreciate your nice comments!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


Wow! This is a beautiful painting. Looking forward to seeing the completed result and the scroll saw version.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


Thank you, Anna! I am really having FUN on this one. I hope the rest goes well. 

Sheila


----------



## dewoodwork

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


I'd say you have some amazing talent and patience.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halloween Project Progress*
> 
> Yesterday, I feel as if I really accomplished a great deal. After several days of thinking through my next painting project, I slowly and carefully began actually creating it.
> 
> From outward appearances it may seem that things just spill out onto the board and fall into place. But with projects such as this, I needed to think of things in layers, carefully considering where each element was going to be placed.
> 
> From the first photo, you would think that the moon would be the central focus of the painting. After all, when only the back ground was laid in, it certainly drew your eye to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I posted the photo where the clock had been added. And it pulled your eyes to it immediately as a stronger element. The moon became secondary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am kicking myself this morning when I realize that I didn't take a full shot with only the clock in. But you get the point, I think!)
> 
> Which may have had you thinking that now the clock would be the main focus of this design. But no . . .
> 
> There was still a long way to go, as I mentioned in yesterday's post.
> 
> Yesterday I added dormant tree branches, along with (at last) the main focus of the piece . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Raven!
> 
> What a cool symbol of impending doom! He is just what I was thinking for the theme of this Halloween project!
> 
> After I established the pattern I wanted for the branches, I began working on the bird. In the following photo, the initial shading is done, but he will still have some highlighting and glazing. After the first shade, I decided to jump to the branches and began their shading process as well. The right and lower branches are shaded and the upper left ones are still not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how far back the moon is pushed? See how the clock - which was so prominent in the beginning - is now a vague 'suggestion'. It is nearly hidden in the branches, yet the raven is inviting us to notice it. We look at him - the main focal point and naturally say to ourselves "What is he looking at?"
> 
> Little by little I am layering in elements that will make the painting interesting and engaging. This is where those days of thought come into play in my designing. While it may have seemed as if I wasn't accomplishing much, I was carefully trying to plan each element so that it is placed just right.
> 
> So far I am happy.
> 
> Today I will be finishing things up. The bird - although off to a good start - is still much too flat for my taste. I also need to complete the header and footer, as this will be a sign board.
> 
> I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that. You will have to just come back to see . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday! (MWHahahahahahah!)


Thank you very much Dewayne! I just look at one step at a time and it doesn't overwhelm me. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Nevermore*

What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.

Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.

I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.

Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.

I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.










YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.

I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.



















The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.

The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)

But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.

Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.

I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.

Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


I always enjoy your paintings and this is no exception-outstanding. You really capture the feeling of a Poe story.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


Thank you so much. John. I will be 'fine tuning' and finishing it up today and I will probably post the final version in tomorrow's blog.

This one took thought. I was thinking about the clock and I may do some things to bring it to attention a bit more. I wanted it subtle, but not where it gets lost. I have to think a bit about it . . .

I always appreciate your thoughts and comments. Thank you so much.

Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


Personally, I don't think the clock is too subtle. True, the clock doesn't hit you over the head with its presence, but it's a nuisance that adds to the piece and requires more than just a cursory glance to fully appreciate. JMHO However, you're the artist and I look forward to seeing your final version. Have a good day. I'm off to my shop to play. Saturday is my day and I intend to make the most of that with which I've been blessed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


That is good, John. I did not want it to be "in your face". Just something there to notice. I'll know once the rest is done what to do.

I hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


Wow! This is a beautiful piece. I love the way you did the header and footer. Stunning! I agree with John - I don't think the clock fades into the background too much. Looking forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


That's just way cool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


Almost done here! Read on for the FINISHED piece, Roger!  (Thank you!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Nevermore*
> 
> What a wonderfully positive day I had yesterday. I really appreciated all the wonderful comments that you all made and sent regarding my new painting design that I am creating for the August issue of Interactive Artist Magazine. This is my first project with them, and I wanted it to be something special. I already had a couple of offers to purchase the piece and many inquiries regarding the pattern.
> 
> Because this piece will be published, I won't have the rights to it until December. I realize that it is after Halloween, but for anyone who wants to paint it for this season, you can do so by subscribing to Interactive Artist Online. The cost is minimal (I believe it is $29 for the year) and you receive a full year of patterns and information from some of the best designers in the business. I am sorry if I am sounding like a commercial, but I really find this source to be a wonderful place to learn and enjoy painting. I hope you consider it.
> 
> I want my woodworking followers to know that I also am going to be creating a scroll saw version of this pattern for them to create. I am thinking this will probably be a layered project, and it will be submitted for the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will reach the stands in late September I think. That will also give you plenty of time to create it for this Halloween.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the header and footer of the sign, as well as the first shading on the trees. While it isn't quite done yet, it only has a short way to go and I should be done by this afternoon. Then I will be writing the instructions today and tomorrow.
> 
> I began by applying crackle to the header and footer, using a dark brown underneath and a warm, parchment coloured paint over. I loved the effect it had! After some shading around the edges with the dark brown, I painted a pretty filigree design using gold metallic paint, as well as the lettering in black. I didn't use stencils on these, but painted them by hand. While I love stencils some of the time (like when teaching my woodworking followers to paint) for projects such as this, that are geared for painters, I really enjoy the process of painting things by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES - it took a while. YES - it was both relaxing and ENJOYABLE. But most of all, it was satisfying to see the beautiful effect. I feel that the gold paint over the crackle made the gold filigree look like gold leaf. It is just stunning in person.
> 
> I used a lining brush and more soft brown to outline each of the filigree elements. I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trees are shades and still need some highlighting and shadows strengthened, but it is looking good.
> 
> The raven still needs work, as he only has his first shading done, and is flat to me. His eye also needs work, as it is only based in. (Oh - and he has no real legs or feet!)
> 
> But he is getting there. I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> Obviously, I still have a bit to do. While he is nice now, I think I will be able to bring him up another level by the end of the day. I also need to take some 'presentation photos' in good light, as these are only quick snapshots and don't really do him justice.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this progress and I look forward to showing you the finished piece tomorrow.
> 
> Until then . . . Happy Saturday!


And Anna - someone said the clock got 'lost'. I thought for a split second that I may make it stand out more. But I changed my mind and went back to the original idea, which was to make it SUBTLE. I am happy with that decision.

Thank you as always for your kind comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Raven" Completed*

I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.

I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.

Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.

I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.

I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.

Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.

I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.

So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."

Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.

Here's where we were at yesterday:










Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)

I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:










I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)

Here is the result:










While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.

I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.

Here is the finished piece:










I am pleased. 

The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.

When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.

Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.

The clock! About to strike midnight.

"Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "

And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.

I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>

I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.

I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.

Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.

I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!

It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


I think it's awesome Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thanks, Roger!  It was FUN!

Sheila


----------



## S4S

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Beautiful piece Sheila !


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Outstanding work and certainly very "Poe-esque" (if such a word exists)! I'm glad you didn't do anything further to the clock, keeping it subtle; and, stifling the urge to add highlight to the tree limbs retained that feeling of desolation, despair and decay I have from many of Poe's works (especially "The Fall of the House of Usher"). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


I almost wanted to DARKEN the limbs more. But I did choose to leave the inner ones a bit 'brighter' (reflection from the moonlight). For photography purposes, they were best left as they are. 

I am happy you like it. Next will be the challenge of creating the sister piece in wood.

Hum . . . . .

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Yes Sheila, it was an enjoyable journey, and the end result is beautiful. 
Love the Raven just as you've done it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thank you, John.  I like this 'creepy side' of myself. It is nice to venture off of the pink cloud once in a while and experiment with the darker side.

I appreciate your comments very much and look forward to doing more things along this line.

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Beautifully done, Sheila! I did not catch the clock on first glimpse. The final touches on the raven are just right! You've achieved that fine line between not enough and too much detail. Looking forward to seeing the wood version.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


That raven just came alive! I love the finished project. I like the way you have added the extra twigs. I think it makes the moon shine more!
A heat wave going on here this week. Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Thank you Candy and Anna! I really am surprised at how much people like it. I have some other paintings in mind that I may be trying as well - and I am going to be making the wood scroll sawn version later this week. It is nice to have my work so well-received. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


It looks fine as it is, Sheila. As for changing it -

Quoth the Raven 'Nevermore'


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Raven" Completed*
> 
> I have always loved reading Edgar Allen Poe stories. From as far back as I remember, he has been one of my favorites. I loved the depth of emotion he wrote with and the feelings that reading his works evoke. He was certainly a gifted author.
> 
> I often talk about all the ideas that live in my head. As a designer, I feel very fortunate to have that because it wasn't very long ago when I remember struggling to think of new things to create that would be both unique and exciting. But lately, that hasn't seemed to be an issue with me.
> 
> Sometimes I share these ideas and thoughts with a select few in my life. It isn't always Keith. Sometimes it is friends or fellow artists or family members. More so however, I like to wait and slowly reveal what I am creating as it is being created. This blog is a wonderful place to do that. I am not only able to give insight to others who design (I have many friends and followers that do) but also those who do not, as I feel it gives them a bit of understanding into all that creating a project from start to finish entails. For some reason, that is important to me. I like to demonstrate step-by-step the layers of thought and consideration that goes into the finished piece, and hopefully they will be able to apply some of these steps into their own creativity.
> 
> I am not fond of trying to explain what the finished project will be prior to me starting it. For even though I feel I have the ability to communicate well here in my posts, I often have trouble doing so when I am trying to explain the final pieces. I am used to seeing a blank stare back from whomever I am attempting to describe the piece to, and at that point of my design process, I don't feel that I am very open to suggestions from others. It interferes with the flow of things in my head and sometimes ruins the project for me altogether.
> 
> I am uncertain as to why this is the case. My only conclusion is that I am not able to adequately describe what I am seeing in my head and therefore the opinions/suggestions of others would be based on something they don't fully understand. Those who work from inspiration know that there is a time in developing the design when we as the artists are very fragile. We are moving ahead softly and cautiously as it is, trying to sort through our own thoughts and even a hint of criticism could easily derail the entire process. For this reason, I found it better to for the most part keep things to myself when I am producing something new, for after it is completed, I am better equip emotionally to deal with the comments and suggestions from others.
> 
> Besides - I find it more fun to reveal the design slowly as I complete it. It is as if I am able to gently peel the layers away like an onion skin, slowly and carefully exposing the inner core. I think this is more exciting for both myself and those who are observing, as it allows ones' imagination to fill in the blanks and many find sport in guessing the direction the design is heading. It is much like a game.
> 
> I appreciate that many of you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. The kind encouragement only made me want to do a better job. In the end, I find that I am very pleased with the result, and I was able to pretty much nail the image of the project that just a few days ago only existed in my imagination. That is a reward in itself.
> 
> So now the time has come when I can say to myself, this design is "completed."
> 
> Those who design painting patterns all realize that this moment isn't always clear. It seems that there is always more that can be done. A bit of a deeper shade. A tiny highlight. Some additional toning to add a bit more continuity. Many paintings can go on forever. Well - at least for quite a while. But for practicality sake, there has to be a time for us to step back, look and say to ourselves, "I'm finished." I believe I have reached that point.
> 
> Here's where we were at yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you thought it was 'done'. I knew however that I had a couple of additional things to do I wanted to make some smaller branches to fill things in a bit. I also knew that the raven itself needed some additional shadows and highlights. His eye needed more definition as well. (Oh - and he didn't have feet or legs!)
> 
> I began with the raven. While he look "ok" originally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more shading and highlighting to give him additional depth and shape. I also worked a bit on his eye to make it more predominent. (Oh - and I did his legs and feet!)
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't do much, I feel that what I did was effective in bringing him from "ok" to "much better." I hope you all agree.
> 
> I also worked on the branches, and gave them additional shadows to add shape. I had to restrain myself from adding highlights. Although I wanted them to have a good shape, I didn't want them to stand out too much. It would have made the painting a busy mess. After all - the scene is supposed to be in near darkness, so shapes are not always so defined. I also needed to be cautious when adding the secondary branches. It would have been easy to get "too enthusiastic" and go crazy with them and again - clutter things up too much. I believe I did alright though, and there is just enough, but not too much.
> 
> Here is the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased.
> 
> The one thing that I debated in the picture is the visibility of the clock. I realize that it is for the most part hidden and that one has to really "look" to notice it at all. For a brief moment, I thought of brushing over it with perhaps the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to bring it to attention a bit more. But that moment passed quickly.
> 
> When I originally composed this design in my mind, I wanted the clock to be subtle. From an artists standpoint, I don't want to serve the entire painting up on a platter all at once. There are enough paintings like that around. I am proud of this painting because I think I achieved my goal of causing one to linger a bit and "think" when gazing upon it.
> 
> Because of the brightness, the moon is the first focal point to catch your eye. Secondly, is the raven itself, dark and foreboding in the foreground. As we look at him, we see him looking at something else, and naturally, our eyes look to see what it is.
> 
> The clock! About to strike midnight.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, as I ponder weak and weary . . . "
> 
> And we are there with Poe. Mission (hopefully!) accomplished.
> 
> I have had many inquiries regarding the pattern availability. I will mention it here, but I realize that many won't read this far! <grin>
> 
> I created this painting for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Online. It is a wonderful online magazine that is published six times a year. This pattern will be available through them for their August 2014 issue. I will be offering the surfaces for this pattern on my site at Sheila Landry Designs. In a few months (after the pattern is released to me) it will be available on my site, but that will probably be after the first of 2015.
> 
> I am also in the process of creating a WOOD ONLY scroll sawn version of this pattern for Creative Woodworks and Crafts' November Issue (which will be on the stands late September.) I will certainly blog about that in the next week or so as I progress in creating it.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing all day. I need to finish up the instructions for this plaque, which are very detailed and have many photographs that I took along the way. It is really not a difficult painting to accomplish.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed taking this journey with me. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I can't say how much I appreciate your encouragements and kind comments. It really was uplifting!
> 
> It is another warm and beautiful sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Glad you like it, Martyn. I also think it looks OK 'as is.' 
Thank you for your comment.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Day Off" - Trying Again!*

I have to smile to myself when I think about yesterday.

I do so because the way that the day turned out for me. It wasn't bad, mind you, but it was totally NOT what I intended it to be.

I had worked so hard over the weekend on my "Nevermore" painting pattern. I had finished painting the design sometime Saturday I think and I had committed myself to finishing up the pattern by Sunday.

Normally, this would not be a huge or difficult task, but the pattern is headed for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Magazine and I wanted it to be "just perfect." This was my first time I would have a project featured on their site, and with the potential of reaching many new painters, I wanted to make a good impression.

Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I always strive for a level of excellence. I do make mistakes from time to time, but I firmly believe that offering the best instructions possible for my projects is something that is a given. This is even more important where painting is concerned, as there are many more variables to painting a pattern than to cutting it out on a scroll saw. Even though the design may appear to be complex, as with anything - when broken down into smaller steps I believe it is attainable by all. In order to do this, I made sure to take many photos along the way when I created it. This was not only the best way to explain the process to those purchasing the pattern, but also served to help me remember the order and steps taken to create it in the first place.

In the end I included 30 step-by-step photos with the pattern. It isn't that the process is that complicated, but I wanted to be sure that even a new painter could follow the instructions and learn and create the painting. I think I succeeded in accomplishing that objective. (I suppose time will tell!)

But creating the pattern took much longer than anticipated. While it should be no surprise to me, I am often amazed that I still tend to underestimate how long things take me to do. You would think I would know by now. I spent the entire day Sunday drawing the line work on the computer, preparing and adjusting the photographs and writing the step-by-step instructions. By the time I finished, it was 12:32 am - but I was very happy with the results. It is (I think) one of my 'better' patterns and I am as proud of it as I am of the design itself. I had received so much encouraging input on the design, that it made me push myself to even a higher level. It was all so very positive.

I guess it just goes to show the power of positive encouragement. When we encourage and praise those around us, we instill in them a sense of worth and I believe it causes them to push themselves to an even higher level. I had learned that as a teacher, but this past weekend was a very strong reminder of just how powerful positive reinforcement can be. A few kind words can make a huge difference in ones' life. Not only do they perceive themselves in a better light but I believe that those good feelings are increased self-worth doesn't only confine itself to that singular aspect - it spreads through their entire being.

So after I completed my work and sent my pattern out, it took me an hour or so to unwind before I went to sleep. There was no way that I would have been able to sleep without relaxing for a bit and allowing the adrenalin to wean. It was after two before I even attempted to sleep.

Six o'clock came pretty quickly yesterday. While I was still tired, I know my body and there was little I could to do stay asleep. I am pretty much used to arising at six and even though I went to bed quite late (for me) my body still wanted to get up. It is just the way I am.

But with the pattern all submitted and the satisfaction of having a really nice project under my belt, it was with no guilt that I decided to take the day 'off'. After all - I felt I earned it. Besides, the house needed attending and it was time I got back to the gym after my little back injury a couple of weeks ago.

As the day unfolded however, little things came up that needed my attention. An email here. A phone call there. Finishing up some writing that I needed to do. Laundry. General cleaning. Correspondence. Etc., etc. There seemed to be just no way to get away from things. I didn't really mind them, but I certainly didn't get to paint or embroider. It was just the way it was.

I finished my last 'important' email after 6pm. I still had laundry to do and the house isn't what I see as being at 'its tidiest'. By this point, the four hours of sleep the previous night was catching up on me, and I was feeling really tired. I fell asleep on the couch while reading emails somewhere around 8:30. I decided that my "day off" would have to be postponed one more day. I wanted a day to really have some time not to think about too much, and while I still will be on my computer to answer emails and fill orders, other than that I want to keep things pretty much low key today. So I am trying again.

I love the world I created for myself. I love every aspect of my job - from the creative side to the customers that I get to meet and talk to and the companies whos products that I enjoy working with. It is a good existance and very fulfilling and fun.

Only sometimes, I just need to unplug - at least in part - for a short time so that I can recharge my batteries and not only tidy things up, but do some things for no other reason than 'I want to do them.' Today WILL be one of those days.

I want to work on a new Tracy Moreau pattern that I purchased over the weekend. I absolutely loved her new Faux Cloisonne Sea Horse pattern.










She uses beautiful colors and textures and I have an idea of how I would like to paint it. If you click on the name, it will bring you to her Esty store where she has a sale on her new patterns for only $5 each. They are available as instant downloads, so you can start painting right away.

Tracy has become one of my "favorite" designers. I love how she explores many different techniques that are easy to do but have FABULOUS results. I hope you visit her Etsy page or her website to see more of her work. (http://www.tracymoreau.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=PATTERNS) I could easily spend weeks painting her awesome patterns!

So that is the plan for today. I still have some cooking to do, but I also want to tidy things up and I plan spending the day really just painting and putzing around. I hope the day turns out that way!

Wish me luck!

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Day Off" - Trying Again!*
> 
> I have to smile to myself when I think about yesterday.
> 
> I do so because the way that the day turned out for me. It wasn't bad, mind you, but it was totally NOT what I intended it to be.
> 
> I had worked so hard over the weekend on my "Nevermore" painting pattern. I had finished painting the design sometime Saturday I think and I had committed myself to finishing up the pattern by Sunday.
> 
> Normally, this would not be a huge or difficult task, but the pattern is headed for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Magazine and I wanted it to be "just perfect." This was my first time I would have a project featured on their site, and with the potential of reaching many new painters, I wanted to make a good impression.
> 
> Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I always strive for a level of excellence. I do make mistakes from time to time, but I firmly believe that offering the best instructions possible for my projects is something that is a given. This is even more important where painting is concerned, as there are many more variables to painting a pattern than to cutting it out on a scroll saw. Even though the design may appear to be complex, as with anything - when broken down into smaller steps I believe it is attainable by all. In order to do this, I made sure to take many photos along the way when I created it. This was not only the best way to explain the process to those purchasing the pattern, but also served to help me remember the order and steps taken to create it in the first place.
> 
> In the end I included 30 step-by-step photos with the pattern. It isn't that the process is that complicated, but I wanted to be sure that even a new painter could follow the instructions and learn and create the painting. I think I succeeded in accomplishing that objective. (I suppose time will tell!)
> 
> But creating the pattern took much longer than anticipated. While it should be no surprise to me, I am often amazed that I still tend to underestimate how long things take me to do. You would think I would know by now. I spent the entire day Sunday drawing the line work on the computer, preparing and adjusting the photographs and writing the step-by-step instructions. By the time I finished, it was 12:32 am - but I was very happy with the results. It is (I think) one of my 'better' patterns and I am as proud of it as I am of the design itself. I had received so much encouraging input on the design, that it made me push myself to even a higher level. It was all so very positive.
> 
> I guess it just goes to show the power of positive encouragement. When we encourage and praise those around us, we instill in them a sense of worth and I believe it causes them to push themselves to an even higher level. I had learned that as a teacher, but this past weekend was a very strong reminder of just how powerful positive reinforcement can be. A few kind words can make a huge difference in ones' life. Not only do they perceive themselves in a better light but I believe that those good feelings are increased self-worth doesn't only confine itself to that singular aspect - it spreads through their entire being.
> 
> So after I completed my work and sent my pattern out, it took me an hour or so to unwind before I went to sleep. There was no way that I would have been able to sleep without relaxing for a bit and allowing the adrenalin to wean. It was after two before I even attempted to sleep.
> 
> Six o'clock came pretty quickly yesterday. While I was still tired, I know my body and there was little I could to do stay asleep. I am pretty much used to arising at six and even though I went to bed quite late (for me) my body still wanted to get up. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But with the pattern all submitted and the satisfaction of having a really nice project under my belt, it was with no guilt that I decided to take the day 'off'. After all - I felt I earned it. Besides, the house needed attending and it was time I got back to the gym after my little back injury a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> As the day unfolded however, little things came up that needed my attention. An email here. A phone call there. Finishing up some writing that I needed to do. Laundry. General cleaning. Correspondence. Etc., etc. There seemed to be just no way to get away from things. I didn't really mind them, but I certainly didn't get to paint or embroider. It was just the way it was.
> 
> I finished my last 'important' email after 6pm. I still had laundry to do and the house isn't what I see as being at 'its tidiest'. By this point, the four hours of sleep the previous night was catching up on me, and I was feeling really tired. I fell asleep on the couch while reading emails somewhere around 8:30. I decided that my "day off" would have to be postponed one more day. I wanted a day to really have some time not to think about too much, and while I still will be on my computer to answer emails and fill orders, other than that I want to keep things pretty much low key today. So I am trying again.
> 
> I love the world I created for myself. I love every aspect of my job - from the creative side to the customers that I get to meet and talk to and the companies whos products that I enjoy working with. It is a good existance and very fulfilling and fun.
> 
> Only sometimes, I just need to unplug - at least in part - for a short time so that I can recharge my batteries and not only tidy things up, but do some things for no other reason than 'I want to do them.' Today WILL be one of those days.
> 
> I want to work on a new Tracy Moreau pattern that I purchased over the weekend. I absolutely loved her new Faux Cloisonne Sea Horse pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She uses beautiful colors and textures and I have an idea of how I would like to paint it. If you click on the name, it will bring you to her Esty store where she has a sale on her new patterns for only $5 each. They are available as instant downloads, so you can start painting right away.
> 
> Tracy has become one of my "favorite" designers. I love how she explores many different techniques that are easy to do but have FABULOUS results. I hope you visit her Etsy page or her website to see more of her work. (http://www.tracymoreau.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=PATTERNS) I could easily spend weeks painting her awesome patterns!
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I still have some cooking to do, but I also want to tidy things up and I plan spending the day really just painting and putzing around. I hope the day turns out that way!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi Sheila. I hope your day is turning out as you want and you are enjoying putzing around! I like the soft tones of Tracy's seahorse pattern. Would make beautiful ornaments, earrings or painted on a beach tote!
Another hot day here. I'm off out to the workshop to work on one of Keith's napkin holder patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Day Off" - Trying Again!*
> 
> I have to smile to myself when I think about yesterday.
> 
> I do so because the way that the day turned out for me. It wasn't bad, mind you, but it was totally NOT what I intended it to be.
> 
> I had worked so hard over the weekend on my "Nevermore" painting pattern. I had finished painting the design sometime Saturday I think and I had committed myself to finishing up the pattern by Sunday.
> 
> Normally, this would not be a huge or difficult task, but the pattern is headed for an online magazine called Interactive Artist Magazine and I wanted it to be "just perfect." This was my first time I would have a project featured on their site, and with the potential of reaching many new painters, I wanted to make a good impression.
> 
> Those of you who are familiar with my work know that I always strive for a level of excellence. I do make mistakes from time to time, but I firmly believe that offering the best instructions possible for my projects is something that is a given. This is even more important where painting is concerned, as there are many more variables to painting a pattern than to cutting it out on a scroll saw. Even though the design may appear to be complex, as with anything - when broken down into smaller steps I believe it is attainable by all. In order to do this, I made sure to take many photos along the way when I created it. This was not only the best way to explain the process to those purchasing the pattern, but also served to help me remember the order and steps taken to create it in the first place.
> 
> In the end I included 30 step-by-step photos with the pattern. It isn't that the process is that complicated, but I wanted to be sure that even a new painter could follow the instructions and learn and create the painting. I think I succeeded in accomplishing that objective. (I suppose time will tell!)
> 
> But creating the pattern took much longer than anticipated. While it should be no surprise to me, I am often amazed that I still tend to underestimate how long things take me to do. You would think I would know by now. I spent the entire day Sunday drawing the line work on the computer, preparing and adjusting the photographs and writing the step-by-step instructions. By the time I finished, it was 12:32 am - but I was very happy with the results. It is (I think) one of my 'better' patterns and I am as proud of it as I am of the design itself. I had received so much encouraging input on the design, that it made me push myself to even a higher level. It was all so very positive.
> 
> I guess it just goes to show the power of positive encouragement. When we encourage and praise those around us, we instill in them a sense of worth and I believe it causes them to push themselves to an even higher level. I had learned that as a teacher, but this past weekend was a very strong reminder of just how powerful positive reinforcement can be. A few kind words can make a huge difference in ones' life. Not only do they perceive themselves in a better light but I believe that those good feelings are increased self-worth doesn't only confine itself to that singular aspect - it spreads through their entire being.
> 
> So after I completed my work and sent my pattern out, it took me an hour or so to unwind before I went to sleep. There was no way that I would have been able to sleep without relaxing for a bit and allowing the adrenalin to wean. It was after two before I even attempted to sleep.
> 
> Six o'clock came pretty quickly yesterday. While I was still tired, I know my body and there was little I could to do stay asleep. I am pretty much used to arising at six and even though I went to bed quite late (for me) my body still wanted to get up. It is just the way I am.
> 
> But with the pattern all submitted and the satisfaction of having a really nice project under my belt, it was with no guilt that I decided to take the day 'off'. After all - I felt I earned it. Besides, the house needed attending and it was time I got back to the gym after my little back injury a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> As the day unfolded however, little things came up that needed my attention. An email here. A phone call there. Finishing up some writing that I needed to do. Laundry. General cleaning. Correspondence. Etc., etc. There seemed to be just no way to get away from things. I didn't really mind them, but I certainly didn't get to paint or embroider. It was just the way it was.
> 
> I finished my last 'important' email after 6pm. I still had laundry to do and the house isn't what I see as being at 'its tidiest'. By this point, the four hours of sleep the previous night was catching up on me, and I was feeling really tired. I fell asleep on the couch while reading emails somewhere around 8:30. I decided that my "day off" would have to be postponed one more day. I wanted a day to really have some time not to think about too much, and while I still will be on my computer to answer emails and fill orders, other than that I want to keep things pretty much low key today. So I am trying again.
> 
> I love the world I created for myself. I love every aspect of my job - from the creative side to the customers that I get to meet and talk to and the companies whos products that I enjoy working with. It is a good existance and very fulfilling and fun.
> 
> Only sometimes, I just need to unplug - at least in part - for a short time so that I can recharge my batteries and not only tidy things up, but do some things for no other reason than 'I want to do them.' Today WILL be one of those days.
> 
> I want to work on a new Tracy Moreau pattern that I purchased over the weekend. I absolutely loved her new Faux Cloisonne Sea Horse pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She uses beautiful colors and textures and I have an idea of how I would like to paint it. If you click on the name, it will bring you to her Esty store where she has a sale on her new patterns for only $5 each. They are available as instant downloads, so you can start painting right away.
> 
> Tracy has become one of my "favorite" designers. I love how she explores many different techniques that are easy to do but have FABULOUS results. I hope you visit her Etsy page or her website to see more of her work. (http://www.tracymoreau.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=PATTERNS) I could easily spend weeks painting her awesome patterns!
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I still have some cooking to do, but I also want to tidy things up and I plan spending the day really just painting and putzing around. I hope the day turns out that way!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, Anna - I heard you really are getting a heat wave there. Fortunately, we aren't too bad in our area.

I spent the day making something cool with Tracy's pattern and will show on tomorrow's post. I hope you enjoy your day.  Have a great night!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Version of the Seahorse Pattern*

I am happy to say that I had a wonderful day yesterday. I was able to get my emails under control early on and I did have a chance to work on the Tracy Moreau seahorse design that I had shown you all in yesterday's post. We also had the bonus of Keith's mom coming to visit, as well as a pop-in visit from our friends Bernie and Ellen. Keith's mom makes the best potato salad in the world and she brought some to share for dinner. We caught up on chatting and she did her needlework while I had a great time painting Tracy's design.

I mentioned that I had some ideas for the pretty seahorse design that I got from Tracy's Etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TracyMoreauDesign) I believe she still has her sale going on where all her new digital patterns are only $5. You should all go check it out and see her wonderful work.

While I liked the pretty ornaments she made her seahorses on, I wanted to try something a little different. I thought it would be fun to make a large seahorse silhouette as a background for the seahorse design. I had some 1/4" thick plywood and I cut an 18" tall figure. I then followed Tracy's instructions to texture the background, which I thought was a pretty cool effect:










I repositioned the sea horses over the silhouette and just kind of 'free-handed' the grasses, following Tracy's colors and techniques. I am pretty happy with the results:



















The seahorses look so cool! I love the color scheme so much. I still have a little bit of 'tweaking' on the color, but with all the company and comotion that was going on, I was happy to get this far.

I also chose not to outline the seahorses and add the glass effect medium because my gold lining bottle seemed to have a bigger hole in the tip and I found it a little hard to get the gold lines thin and even. They looked good on the grasses though, so I think I may leave them this way. I will just go back and do a little more shading and highlighting on the seahorses.

I still have to add some 'bubbles' as well - and I made some round "bubble" ornaments on 1/8" plywood which I can add around the seahorse when I hang it. (Or use as ornaments) I still have another day to 'play' with this, but I really do like it and it was so much fun to do!

Today though - it is back to drawing Christmas designs. I still have some deadlines ahead and I need to work on them and get them in the mail early next week.

I hope you enjoyed seeing my version of this project. There are so many fun ways you can use this pattern! It is great to be exposed to so many talented designers! Thanks, Tracy for a great pattern!

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *My Version of the Seahorse Pattern*
> 
> I am happy to say that I had a wonderful day yesterday. I was able to get my emails under control early on and I did have a chance to work on the Tracy Moreau seahorse design that I had shown you all in yesterday's post. We also had the bonus of Keith's mom coming to visit, as well as a pop-in visit from our friends Bernie and Ellen. Keith's mom makes the best potato salad in the world and she brought some to share for dinner. We caught up on chatting and she did her needlework while I had a great time painting Tracy's design.
> 
> I mentioned that I had some ideas for the pretty seahorse design that I got from Tracy's Etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TracyMoreauDesign) I believe she still has her sale going on where all her new digital patterns are only $5. You should all go check it out and see her wonderful work.
> 
> While I liked the pretty ornaments she made her seahorses on, I wanted to try something a little different. I thought it would be fun to make a large seahorse silhouette as a background for the seahorse design. I had some 1/4" thick plywood and I cut an 18" tall figure. I then followed Tracy's instructions to texture the background, which I thought was a pretty cool effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repositioned the sea horses over the silhouette and just kind of 'free-handed' the grasses, following Tracy's colors and techniques. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seahorses look so cool! I love the color scheme so much. I still have a little bit of 'tweaking' on the color, but with all the company and comotion that was going on, I was happy to get this far.
> 
> I also chose not to outline the seahorses and add the glass effect medium because my gold lining bottle seemed to have a bigger hole in the tip and I found it a little hard to get the gold lines thin and even. They looked good on the grasses though, so I think I may leave them this way. I will just go back and do a little more shading and highlighting on the seahorses.
> 
> I still have to add some 'bubbles' as well - and I made some round "bubble" ornaments on 1/8" plywood which I can add around the seahorse when I hang it. (Or use as ornaments) I still have another day to 'play' with this, but I really do like it and it was so much fun to do!
> 
> Today though - it is back to drawing Christmas designs. I still have some deadlines ahead and I need to work on them and get them in the mail early next week.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my version of this project. There are so many fun ways you can use this pattern! It is great to be exposed to so many talented designers! Thanks, Tracy for a great pattern!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Love the end result. Great bit of creativity.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Version of the Seahorse Pattern*
> 
> I am happy to say that I had a wonderful day yesterday. I was able to get my emails under control early on and I did have a chance to work on the Tracy Moreau seahorse design that I had shown you all in yesterday's post. We also had the bonus of Keith's mom coming to visit, as well as a pop-in visit from our friends Bernie and Ellen. Keith's mom makes the best potato salad in the world and she brought some to share for dinner. We caught up on chatting and she did her needlework while I had a great time painting Tracy's design.
> 
> I mentioned that I had some ideas for the pretty seahorse design that I got from Tracy's Etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TracyMoreauDesign) I believe she still has her sale going on where all her new digital patterns are only $5. You should all go check it out and see her wonderful work.
> 
> While I liked the pretty ornaments she made her seahorses on, I wanted to try something a little different. I thought it would be fun to make a large seahorse silhouette as a background for the seahorse design. I had some 1/4" thick plywood and I cut an 18" tall figure. I then followed Tracy's instructions to texture the background, which I thought was a pretty cool effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repositioned the sea horses over the silhouette and just kind of 'free-handed' the grasses, following Tracy's colors and techniques. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seahorses look so cool! I love the color scheme so much. I still have a little bit of 'tweaking' on the color, but with all the company and comotion that was going on, I was happy to get this far.
> 
> I also chose not to outline the seahorses and add the glass effect medium because my gold lining bottle seemed to have a bigger hole in the tip and I found it a little hard to get the gold lines thin and even. They looked good on the grasses though, so I think I may leave them this way. I will just go back and do a little more shading and highlighting on the seahorses.
> 
> I still have to add some 'bubbles' as well - and I made some round "bubble" ornaments on 1/8" plywood which I can add around the seahorse when I hang it. (Or use as ornaments) I still have another day to 'play' with this, but I really do like it and it was so much fun to do!
> 
> Today though - it is back to drawing Christmas designs. I still have some deadlines ahead and I need to work on them and get them in the mail early next week.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my version of this project. There are so many fun ways you can use this pattern! It is great to be exposed to so many talented designers! Thanks, Tracy for a great pattern!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you, John. It was a lot of fun. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Version of the Seahorse Pattern*
> 
> I am happy to say that I had a wonderful day yesterday. I was able to get my emails under control early on and I did have a chance to work on the Tracy Moreau seahorse design that I had shown you all in yesterday's post. We also had the bonus of Keith's mom coming to visit, as well as a pop-in visit from our friends Bernie and Ellen. Keith's mom makes the best potato salad in the world and she brought some to share for dinner. We caught up on chatting and she did her needlework while I had a great time painting Tracy's design.
> 
> I mentioned that I had some ideas for the pretty seahorse design that I got from Tracy's Etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TracyMoreauDesign) I believe she still has her sale going on where all her new digital patterns are only $5. You should all go check it out and see her wonderful work.
> 
> While I liked the pretty ornaments she made her seahorses on, I wanted to try something a little different. I thought it would be fun to make a large seahorse silhouette as a background for the seahorse design. I had some 1/4" thick plywood and I cut an 18" tall figure. I then followed Tracy's instructions to texture the background, which I thought was a pretty cool effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repositioned the sea horses over the silhouette and just kind of 'free-handed' the grasses, following Tracy's colors and techniques. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seahorses look so cool! I love the color scheme so much. I still have a little bit of 'tweaking' on the color, but with all the company and comotion that was going on, I was happy to get this far.
> 
> I also chose not to outline the seahorses and add the glass effect medium because my gold lining bottle seemed to have a bigger hole in the tip and I found it a little hard to get the gold lines thin and even. They looked good on the grasses though, so I think I may leave them this way. I will just go back and do a little more shading and highlighting on the seahorses.
> 
> I still have to add some 'bubbles' as well - and I made some round "bubble" ornaments on 1/8" plywood which I can add around the seahorse when I hang it. (Or use as ornaments) I still have another day to 'play' with this, but I really do like it and it was so much fun to do!
> 
> Today though - it is back to drawing Christmas designs. I still have some deadlines ahead and I need to work on them and get them in the mail early next week.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my version of this project. There are so many fun ways you can use this pattern! It is great to be exposed to so many talented designers! Thanks, Tracy for a great pattern!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


That would look so cool outside a summer cottage! Love what you did.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Version of the Seahorse Pattern*
> 
> I am happy to say that I had a wonderful day yesterday. I was able to get my emails under control early on and I did have a chance to work on the Tracy Moreau seahorse design that I had shown you all in yesterday's post. We also had the bonus of Keith's mom coming to visit, as well as a pop-in visit from our friends Bernie and Ellen. Keith's mom makes the best potato salad in the world and she brought some to share for dinner. We caught up on chatting and she did her needlework while I had a great time painting Tracy's design.
> 
> I mentioned that I had some ideas for the pretty seahorse design that I got from Tracy's Etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TracyMoreauDesign) I believe she still has her sale going on where all her new digital patterns are only $5. You should all go check it out and see her wonderful work.
> 
> While I liked the pretty ornaments she made her seahorses on, I wanted to try something a little different. I thought it would be fun to make a large seahorse silhouette as a background for the seahorse design. I had some 1/4" thick plywood and I cut an 18" tall figure. I then followed Tracy's instructions to texture the background, which I thought was a pretty cool effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repositioned the sea horses over the silhouette and just kind of 'free-handed' the grasses, following Tracy's colors and techniques. I am pretty happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seahorses look so cool! I love the color scheme so much. I still have a little bit of 'tweaking' on the color, but with all the company and comotion that was going on, I was happy to get this far.
> 
> I also chose not to outline the seahorses and add the glass effect medium because my gold lining bottle seemed to have a bigger hole in the tip and I found it a little hard to get the gold lines thin and even. They looked good on the grasses though, so I think I may leave them this way. I will just go back and do a little more shading and highlighting on the seahorses.
> 
> I still have to add some 'bubbles' as well - and I made some round "bubble" ornaments on 1/8" plywood which I can add around the seahorse when I hang it. (Or use as ornaments) I still have another day to 'play' with this, but I really do like it and it was so much fun to do!
> 
> Today though - it is back to drawing Christmas designs. I still have some deadlines ahead and I need to work on them and get them in the mail early next week.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my version of this project. There are so many fun ways you can use this pattern! It is great to be exposed to so many talented designers! Thanks, Tracy for a great pattern!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna! I thought it came out nice! Tracy's designs are awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Great Loss*

It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.

Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.

I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.

The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.

I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.

One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.

Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.

Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.

While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.

I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.

The woodworking community will never be the same.

I will miss him very much.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


Sorry for your loss….....
He certainly touched you and many others.

Thanks for sharing.
Kindest reguards
John


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


Thank you, John.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


So sorry for the loss of your friend Sheila. My condolences to you, his family and friends.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


Thank you Roger. He and Karen are the best.

Sheila


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


So sorry to read of the passing of your friend.

We seldom meet folks who inspire us, much less become our friends. My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


The scrolling community has lost a great contributor. I had the opportunity to meet him at the scroll convention in Branson, MO a few yrs ago.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


Thank you guys. He truly was an inspiration to me. Both in his talents and his life philosophies. I always looked up to him and was grateful he shared his thoughts and talent with so many.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


Losing a friend is never easy. My condolences Sheila. I didn't know your friend but it sounds like he was a great person.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Great Loss*
> 
> It is with great sadness that I write my post today. Last night I received the news that one of my good friends and fellow woodworking designers had passed away.
> 
> Dirk Boelman was not only an incredible designer. He was a much loved and respected friend. From the moment you met him, he was one of those kind of people that made you feel as if you had known him all of your life. Both he and his wife Karen always greeted you with smiles and a warm embrace.
> 
> I met Dirk and Karen when I first began working with Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine - over fifteen years ago. Back then, there were probably four or five main scroll saw shows (or 'picnics' as they called them) in which woodworkers would gather together to share their love of scrolling. These shows were not large. Most of the time there were under 50 tables or booths. We had them in various places across the USA such as Pennsylvania, Tennessee, New Jersey, Illinois, Iowa and Wisconsin. Because of the relatively small size of the gatherings, the atmosphere was much like that of a large family, and we vendors got to know each other very well.
> 
> The shows usually lasted over a weekend, with many of us arriving at the designated city sometime on Friday. Soon our "Friday dinners" became part of the show, and were a place where both participants as well as customers could extend our 'visits' an extra day. The shows were busy back then, with the actual show times on Saturday being somewhat chaotic. Dirks booth was always jam packed with people who came to see him - both to purchase patterns and to talk about scroll sawing. No matter how busy he was, he always took the time to listen and visit with people, and share any information he could. Both he and Karen were always the highlight of the show.
> 
> I got to know him more in the after hours. When we as vendors would get together Saturday night for our semi-private dinners and visits. I say "semi-private" because so many of the shows' attendees became 'friends' that they were all welcome to join in. Since most of the time, the official show was only on Saturday afternoon, Saturday evening would be a time of celebration either at the hotel lobby or rooms, various local restaurants, or even Joe Diveley's or George Ahler's homes at times. It was like a family reunion - with all the best names from the magazines in attendance, including editors, vendors, pattern designers and customers. It was a chance to really visit and have a good time.
> 
> One show in particular comes to mind. At the time I was only involved in scrolling for perhaps a year or two. I was in New Jersey for a large show hosted by the All American Crafts group - the group that publishes Creative Woodworks and Crafts. After the two day show, we were invited to the then editor (George Ahlers') house for a large outdoor bar-b-que. he lived in a beautiful, wooded area and had a large property. Our work colleague Robert Becker was involved in a band and played for the party. I spent most of the night sitting on the hill with Karen and Dirk talking. We talked about music, general things, and of course scroll sawing. I was still so new to the industry and I had so much respect and admiration for Dirk, as he was regarded as one of the best designers around. He talked very freely about how he began designing and how much he loved it. He said that he used to go to an office for work every day and how much he hated that. That his dream was to just draw and design.
> 
> Dirk drew all his patterns by hand. This alone shocked me because his drawings were so exacting and precise, you would have thought he HAD to have done them on a computer. He said he didn't like the computer much, and I don't really know how much he came around to using it. We had somewhat lost touch since I came here to Canada and since there are no longer many shows. But there were many things that I remember talking to him about which stuck to me to this day.
> 
> Dirk expressed to me the importance of doing what you love to do. "If you want to do something, you need to work for it." he had told me. He said that he never regretting giving up his office job to make patterns. Even though it was many times more hours or harder work, it was what he loved and he was happy. I also learned from him that no matter how busy you are, there is always time for kindness. Both Dirk and Karen always took the time to stop and listen to all who wanted to talk to them. They always greeted others with a smile and looked at others and listened. They genuinely cared about their customers and friends.
> 
> While I look back at these times with sadness in my heart, I also find myself smiling. I remember the big bear hugs that Dirk would give me - usually we were both soaking wet because it was so hot - and I remember the kind, gentle and oh so gifted friend that I had in him.
> 
> I know I am only one of the many thousands of people whose heart was touched by knowing him. He loved his family, scrolling and he truly loved people. He was a great artist and teacher, and he will live on through not only his teachings of woodworking and scrolling, but also of love, compassion and kindness. He was not only a friend, but a truly giving and kind man.
> 
> The woodworking community will never be the same.
> 
> I will miss him very much.


Thanks, Anna. He was a great inspiration.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*This and That*

I will start off today by thanking everyone for all the kind thoughts and notes and sharing their memories of Dirk with me. I found myself reminiscing about so many wonderful people, places and times and I found much comfort in that. I thought of things that I hadn't thought of in years, and I believe that is just how Dirk would have wanted everyone to remember him. I am sure that is how we will heal.

I must admit that I had very little ambition yesterday. Those of you who know me and read often know that isn't my usual state of mind. I don't even think that I opened up my Illustrator file - and this with a deadline looming!

But what can I say? I am not a machine and one of the 'catches' about being in a creative vocation is that things tend to rely on your emotions. Depending on where you are in the designing cycle, you can sometimes find things to do and push the pile and there are other times when you need to be creative and are not.

I was not feeling very creative.

So rather than push myself to doing something that probably wouldn't look good anyhow, I decided to let it alone. I packed and mailed orders and took an afternoon nap and Keith (who was very in tune to my mood) invited me to take a nice ride and go out for dinner. Besides - it was a beautiful night and we took the long way home through the back country roads. Many of them were made of dirt and we had the top down on the Miata and it was a lovely, long ride through the countryside. It was just what I needed.

I have been thinking about the blog here too and hoping that I haven't been a bit of a bore lately. After all - after writing over 1350 posts one would wonder what more could I say?

In the beginning I am sure it was somewhat interesting to join me in the process of my design work - be it the conception of the design or the drawing or the cutting or the painting. But after over four years of following me through the process over and over, I sometimes wonder if it is not quite as fascinating to you as readers and has become run of the mill. I must admit, I sometimes feel as if I am repeating myself, as the general process is definitely a cycle of recurring events.

Maybe it is just me . . .

It is especially evident on days like today when I had a rather 'slow' day. I want to bring you all quality information and I enjoy touching base with you all on a daily basis, as I feel I have honed many friendships through my posts. But I don't want to run the risk of chasing you all away either.

One thing that I noticed through my networking is that I have a wealth of amazingly talented friends and customers. Some are fellow designers, others are customers and still others are just those who like to scroll saw and paint and do all kinds of other creative things. From the beginning I always said that I enjoy both painting and scrolling. Since then, I also learned to appreciate and enjoy embroidery as well and while some of you who read prefer I stay on one track, I think that most of you enjoy seeing the many types of creativity that I like to share with you.

Very few creative people that I know limit themselves to only one hobby or genre of crafting. I have always maintained that scroll sawing and woodworking go hand in hand with painting and vice versa and I am very pleased that I see that more frequently than not that is the case. So I have come to the decision that from now on in my posts here I will not have a second thought about expanding my blog to encompass a wider range of subjects. While I have more or less been doing that recently, I suppose this is my formal declaration that is will not be an accidental overlap, but a conscious effort to promote a larger range of creativity.

I think it will be fun. After all - I think by widening the scope of this blog, it will expose you all to a wonderful array of possibilities and be better for everyone. I have so many talented people in my life that it will be a pleasure to share some of the things they are up to and I know that it will surely prove to be inspirational to you all as well. And isn't that what this blog is really about?

So on my 'slow days' when I am working or in between things, I will do my best to highlight some other interesting and creative people. I hope you like that idea.

I'll begin today with sharing some information about a wonderful painting designer that I have admired for many years.

It has come to my attention that Jamie Mills-Price is hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club on her site. Jamie is a world-reknown designer and her adorable creations have enchanted the painting world for many years. She certainly is one of my favorites.

When I read that she was hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club, I eagerly joined. The club consists of six mailings per year of two adorable ornament patterns. How could anyone resist? There are several options to choose from with the mailings. You can receive the patterns AND the pre-cut wood pieces, the paper patterns only, or even save a substantial amount of shipping costs and receive the patterns in PDF format. For those of us like me who cut wood (AND live out of the United States) this is a great option and makes me joining the club far more reasonable. You can read more about the club by clicking on the photo here:



Isn't that the CUTEST witch? I believe the first issue, which comes out the end of this month, is the cute little witch shown in the picture. I can't wait!

Although I have little free time to paint others' designs, I am going to try my best to do so with these. I love Jamie's style of painting and I think they would make a wonderful collection.

If you join by the 20th of July (YIKES!!! That's TOMORROW!) you earn Premier Member status which allows you some additional perks. You can read more about it here:

Jamie Mills-Price Halloween Club 2014

I hope you get a chance to check it out.

I also hope you like me sharing this type of information with you. I figure that if it is something that you aren't interested in, you can just skip by. I really think that by promoting each other we strengthen the industry as a whole. There is so much talent out there and I love sharing the work of not only my very talented friends, but also that of good, reputable companies that I have had first-hand experiences with. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I really want to support those who I respect and help them succeed.

I am going to try to get some drawing done today, and Keith and I are attending a friends wedding this afternoon. It is an outdoor event and as I look out on this beautiful sunny and warm morning, it promises to be a perfect day. A day to enjoy life.

I wish you all an incredible Saturday. I hope you take time to enjoy your family, friends and creative journeys.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I will start off today by thanking everyone for all the kind thoughts and notes and sharing their memories of Dirk with me. I found myself reminiscing about so many wonderful people, places and times and I found much comfort in that. I thought of things that I hadn't thought of in years, and I believe that is just how Dirk would have wanted everyone to remember him. I am sure that is how we will heal.
> 
> I must admit that I had very little ambition yesterday. Those of you who know me and read often know that isn't my usual state of mind. I don't even think that I opened up my Illustrator file - and this with a deadline looming!
> 
> But what can I say? I am not a machine and one of the 'catches' about being in a creative vocation is that things tend to rely on your emotions. Depending on where you are in the designing cycle, you can sometimes find things to do and push the pile and there are other times when you need to be creative and are not.
> 
> I was not feeling very creative.
> 
> So rather than push myself to doing something that probably wouldn't look good anyhow, I decided to let it alone. I packed and mailed orders and took an afternoon nap and Keith (who was very in tune to my mood) invited me to take a nice ride and go out for dinner. Besides - it was a beautiful night and we took the long way home through the back country roads. Many of them were made of dirt and we had the top down on the Miata and it was a lovely, long ride through the countryside. It was just what I needed.
> 
> I have been thinking about the blog here too and hoping that I haven't been a bit of a bore lately. After all - after writing over 1350 posts one would wonder what more could I say?
> 
> In the beginning I am sure it was somewhat interesting to join me in the process of my design work - be it the conception of the design or the drawing or the cutting or the painting. But after over four years of following me through the process over and over, I sometimes wonder if it is not quite as fascinating to you as readers and has become run of the mill. I must admit, I sometimes feel as if I am repeating myself, as the general process is definitely a cycle of recurring events.
> 
> Maybe it is just me . . .
> 
> It is especially evident on days like today when I had a rather 'slow' day. I want to bring you all quality information and I enjoy touching base with you all on a daily basis, as I feel I have honed many friendships through my posts. But I don't want to run the risk of chasing you all away either.
> 
> One thing that I noticed through my networking is that I have a wealth of amazingly talented friends and customers. Some are fellow designers, others are customers and still others are just those who like to scroll saw and paint and do all kinds of other creative things. From the beginning I always said that I enjoy both painting and scrolling. Since then, I also learned to appreciate and enjoy embroidery as well and while some of you who read prefer I stay on one track, I think that most of you enjoy seeing the many types of creativity that I like to share with you.
> 
> Very few creative people that I know limit themselves to only one hobby or genre of crafting. I have always maintained that scroll sawing and woodworking go hand in hand with painting and vice versa and I am very pleased that I see that more frequently than not that is the case. So I have come to the decision that from now on in my posts here I will not have a second thought about expanding my blog to encompass a wider range of subjects. While I have more or less been doing that recently, I suppose this is my formal declaration that is will not be an accidental overlap, but a conscious effort to promote a larger range of creativity.
> 
> I think it will be fun. After all - I think by widening the scope of this blog, it will expose you all to a wonderful array of possibilities and be better for everyone. I have so many talented people in my life that it will be a pleasure to share some of the things they are up to and I know that it will surely prove to be inspirational to you all as well. And isn't that what this blog is really about?
> 
> So on my 'slow days' when I am working or in between things, I will do my best to highlight some other interesting and creative people. I hope you like that idea.
> 
> I'll begin today with sharing some information about a wonderful painting designer that I have admired for many years.
> 
> It has come to my attention that Jamie Mills-Price is hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club on her site. Jamie is a world-reknown designer and her adorable creations have enchanted the painting world for many years. She certainly is one of my favorites.
> 
> When I read that she was hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club, I eagerly joined. The club consists of six mailings per year of two adorable ornament patterns. How could anyone resist? There are several options to choose from with the mailings. You can receive the patterns AND the pre-cut wood pieces, the paper patterns only, or even save a substantial amount of shipping costs and receive the patterns in PDF format. For those of us like me who cut wood (AND live out of the United States) this is a great option and makes me joining the club far more reasonable. You can read more about the club by clicking on the photo here:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the CUTEST witch? I believe the first issue, which comes out the end of this month, is the cute little witch shown in the picture. I can't wait!
> 
> Although I have little free time to paint others' designs, I am going to try my best to do so with these. I love Jamie's style of painting and I think they would make a wonderful collection.
> 
> If you join by the 20th of July (YIKES!!! That's TOMORROW!) you earn Premier Member status which allows you some additional perks. You can read more about it here:
> 
> Jamie Mills-Price Halloween Club 2014
> 
> I hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> I also hope you like me sharing this type of information with you. I figure that if it is something that you aren't interested in, you can just skip by. I really think that by promoting each other we strengthen the industry as a whole. There is so much talent out there and I love sharing the work of not only my very talented friends, but also that of good, reputable companies that I have had first-hand experiences with. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I really want to support those who I respect and help them succeed.
> 
> I am going to try to get some drawing done today, and Keith and I are attending a friends wedding this afternoon. It is an outdoor event and as I look out on this beautiful sunny and warm morning, it promises to be a perfect day. A day to enjoy life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Saturday. I hope you take time to enjoy your family, friends and creative journeys.


Good morning Sheila! I think that it is wonderful that you share other artists' work and also share your own extensive creativity. It opens doors to endless creativity and even though you may show a painting or an embroidery project, the woodworkers who read your blog can get ideas for woodworking through the projects you share. Keep blogging Sheila and sharing your adventures in creativity. I have certainly learnt a lot through following your blog and checking out the artists' work that you share. 
Enjoy your day at the wedding.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I will start off today by thanking everyone for all the kind thoughts and notes and sharing their memories of Dirk with me. I found myself reminiscing about so many wonderful people, places and times and I found much comfort in that. I thought of things that I hadn't thought of in years, and I believe that is just how Dirk would have wanted everyone to remember him. I am sure that is how we will heal.
> 
> I must admit that I had very little ambition yesterday. Those of you who know me and read often know that isn't my usual state of mind. I don't even think that I opened up my Illustrator file - and this with a deadline looming!
> 
> But what can I say? I am not a machine and one of the 'catches' about being in a creative vocation is that things tend to rely on your emotions. Depending on where you are in the designing cycle, you can sometimes find things to do and push the pile and there are other times when you need to be creative and are not.
> 
> I was not feeling very creative.
> 
> So rather than push myself to doing something that probably wouldn't look good anyhow, I decided to let it alone. I packed and mailed orders and took an afternoon nap and Keith (who was very in tune to my mood) invited me to take a nice ride and go out for dinner. Besides - it was a beautiful night and we took the long way home through the back country roads. Many of them were made of dirt and we had the top down on the Miata and it was a lovely, long ride through the countryside. It was just what I needed.
> 
> I have been thinking about the blog here too and hoping that I haven't been a bit of a bore lately. After all - after writing over 1350 posts one would wonder what more could I say?
> 
> In the beginning I am sure it was somewhat interesting to join me in the process of my design work - be it the conception of the design or the drawing or the cutting or the painting. But after over four years of following me through the process over and over, I sometimes wonder if it is not quite as fascinating to you as readers and has become run of the mill. I must admit, I sometimes feel as if I am repeating myself, as the general process is definitely a cycle of recurring events.
> 
> Maybe it is just me . . .
> 
> It is especially evident on days like today when I had a rather 'slow' day. I want to bring you all quality information and I enjoy touching base with you all on a daily basis, as I feel I have honed many friendships through my posts. But I don't want to run the risk of chasing you all away either.
> 
> One thing that I noticed through my networking is that I have a wealth of amazingly talented friends and customers. Some are fellow designers, others are customers and still others are just those who like to scroll saw and paint and do all kinds of other creative things. From the beginning I always said that I enjoy both painting and scrolling. Since then, I also learned to appreciate and enjoy embroidery as well and while some of you who read prefer I stay on one track, I think that most of you enjoy seeing the many types of creativity that I like to share with you.
> 
> Very few creative people that I know limit themselves to only one hobby or genre of crafting. I have always maintained that scroll sawing and woodworking go hand in hand with painting and vice versa and I am very pleased that I see that more frequently than not that is the case. So I have come to the decision that from now on in my posts here I will not have a second thought about expanding my blog to encompass a wider range of subjects. While I have more or less been doing that recently, I suppose this is my formal declaration that is will not be an accidental overlap, but a conscious effort to promote a larger range of creativity.
> 
> I think it will be fun. After all - I think by widening the scope of this blog, it will expose you all to a wonderful array of possibilities and be better for everyone. I have so many talented people in my life that it will be a pleasure to share some of the things they are up to and I know that it will surely prove to be inspirational to you all as well. And isn't that what this blog is really about?
> 
> So on my 'slow days' when I am working or in between things, I will do my best to highlight some other interesting and creative people. I hope you like that idea.
> 
> I'll begin today with sharing some information about a wonderful painting designer that I have admired for many years.
> 
> It has come to my attention that Jamie Mills-Price is hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club on her site. Jamie is a world-reknown designer and her adorable creations have enchanted the painting world for many years. She certainly is one of my favorites.
> 
> When I read that she was hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club, I eagerly joined. The club consists of six mailings per year of two adorable ornament patterns. How could anyone resist? There are several options to choose from with the mailings. You can receive the patterns AND the pre-cut wood pieces, the paper patterns only, or even save a substantial amount of shipping costs and receive the patterns in PDF format. For those of us like me who cut wood (AND live out of the United States) this is a great option and makes me joining the club far more reasonable. You can read more about the club by clicking on the photo here:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the CUTEST witch? I believe the first issue, which comes out the end of this month, is the cute little witch shown in the picture. I can't wait!
> 
> Although I have little free time to paint others' designs, I am going to try my best to do so with these. I love Jamie's style of painting and I think they would make a wonderful collection.
> 
> If you join by the 20th of July (YIKES!!! That's TOMORROW!) you earn Premier Member status which allows you some additional perks. You can read more about it here:
> 
> Jamie Mills-Price Halloween Club 2014
> 
> I hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> I also hope you like me sharing this type of information with you. I figure that if it is something that you aren't interested in, you can just skip by. I really think that by promoting each other we strengthen the industry as a whole. There is so much talent out there and I love sharing the work of not only my very talented friends, but also that of good, reputable companies that I have had first-hand experiences with. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I really want to support those who I respect and help them succeed.
> 
> I am going to try to get some drawing done today, and Keith and I are attending a friends wedding this afternoon. It is an outdoor event and as I look out on this beautiful sunny and warm morning, it promises to be a perfect day. A day to enjoy life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Saturday. I hope you take time to enjoy your family, friends and creative journeys.


Sheila, whilst life tends to be cyclical for everyone, even when you re-visit themes you have touched on before you invariable bring us something new. Your designs are fresh, unique to you and interesting. There are new things happening in everyone's corner of the world and yours is no exception. I don't always comment on your blog ( I usually read it though) but I do when it matters. This may be a low point for you. It will pass. Don't stop blogging.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I will start off today by thanking everyone for all the kind thoughts and notes and sharing their memories of Dirk with me. I found myself reminiscing about so many wonderful people, places and times and I found much comfort in that. I thought of things that I hadn't thought of in years, and I believe that is just how Dirk would have wanted everyone to remember him. I am sure that is how we will heal.
> 
> I must admit that I had very little ambition yesterday. Those of you who know me and read often know that isn't my usual state of mind. I don't even think that I opened up my Illustrator file - and this with a deadline looming!
> 
> But what can I say? I am not a machine and one of the 'catches' about being in a creative vocation is that things tend to rely on your emotions. Depending on where you are in the designing cycle, you can sometimes find things to do and push the pile and there are other times when you need to be creative and are not.
> 
> I was not feeling very creative.
> 
> So rather than push myself to doing something that probably wouldn't look good anyhow, I decided to let it alone. I packed and mailed orders and took an afternoon nap and Keith (who was very in tune to my mood) invited me to take a nice ride and go out for dinner. Besides - it was a beautiful night and we took the long way home through the back country roads. Many of them were made of dirt and we had the top down on the Miata and it was a lovely, long ride through the countryside. It was just what I needed.
> 
> I have been thinking about the blog here too and hoping that I haven't been a bit of a bore lately. After all - after writing over 1350 posts one would wonder what more could I say?
> 
> In the beginning I am sure it was somewhat interesting to join me in the process of my design work - be it the conception of the design or the drawing or the cutting or the painting. But after over four years of following me through the process over and over, I sometimes wonder if it is not quite as fascinating to you as readers and has become run of the mill. I must admit, I sometimes feel as if I am repeating myself, as the general process is definitely a cycle of recurring events.
> 
> Maybe it is just me . . .
> 
> It is especially evident on days like today when I had a rather 'slow' day. I want to bring you all quality information and I enjoy touching base with you all on a daily basis, as I feel I have honed many friendships through my posts. But I don't want to run the risk of chasing you all away either.
> 
> One thing that I noticed through my networking is that I have a wealth of amazingly talented friends and customers. Some are fellow designers, others are customers and still others are just those who like to scroll saw and paint and do all kinds of other creative things. From the beginning I always said that I enjoy both painting and scrolling. Since then, I also learned to appreciate and enjoy embroidery as well and while some of you who read prefer I stay on one track, I think that most of you enjoy seeing the many types of creativity that I like to share with you.
> 
> Very few creative people that I know limit themselves to only one hobby or genre of crafting. I have always maintained that scroll sawing and woodworking go hand in hand with painting and vice versa and I am very pleased that I see that more frequently than not that is the case. So I have come to the decision that from now on in my posts here I will not have a second thought about expanding my blog to encompass a wider range of subjects. While I have more or less been doing that recently, I suppose this is my formal declaration that is will not be an accidental overlap, but a conscious effort to promote a larger range of creativity.
> 
> I think it will be fun. After all - I think by widening the scope of this blog, it will expose you all to a wonderful array of possibilities and be better for everyone. I have so many talented people in my life that it will be a pleasure to share some of the things they are up to and I know that it will surely prove to be inspirational to you all as well. And isn't that what this blog is really about?
> 
> So on my 'slow days' when I am working or in between things, I will do my best to highlight some other interesting and creative people. I hope you like that idea.
> 
> I'll begin today with sharing some information about a wonderful painting designer that I have admired for many years.
> 
> It has come to my attention that Jamie Mills-Price is hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club on her site. Jamie is a world-reknown designer and her adorable creations have enchanted the painting world for many years. She certainly is one of my favorites.
> 
> When I read that she was hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club, I eagerly joined. The club consists of six mailings per year of two adorable ornament patterns. How could anyone resist? There are several options to choose from with the mailings. You can receive the patterns AND the pre-cut wood pieces, the paper patterns only, or even save a substantial amount of shipping costs and receive the patterns in PDF format. For those of us like me who cut wood (AND live out of the United States) this is a great option and makes me joining the club far more reasonable. You can read more about the club by clicking on the photo here:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the CUTEST witch? I believe the first issue, which comes out the end of this month, is the cute little witch shown in the picture. I can't wait!
> 
> Although I have little free time to paint others' designs, I am going to try my best to do so with these. I love Jamie's style of painting and I think they would make a wonderful collection.
> 
> If you join by the 20th of July (YIKES!!! That's TOMORROW!) you earn Premier Member status which allows you some additional perks. You can read more about it here:
> 
> Jamie Mills-Price Halloween Club 2014
> 
> I hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> I also hope you like me sharing this type of information with you. I figure that if it is something that you aren't interested in, you can just skip by. I really think that by promoting each other we strengthen the industry as a whole. There is so much talent out there and I love sharing the work of not only my very talented friends, but also that of good, reputable companies that I have had first-hand experiences with. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I really want to support those who I respect and help them succeed.
> 
> I am going to try to get some drawing done today, and Keith and I are attending a friends wedding this afternoon. It is an outdoor event and as I look out on this beautiful sunny and warm morning, it promises to be a perfect day. A day to enjoy life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Saturday. I hope you take time to enjoy your family, friends and creative journeys.


Sheila I think that you get slow days to remind you to slow down
and smell the roses.

Be well

Jamie
.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I will start off today by thanking everyone for all the kind thoughts and notes and sharing their memories of Dirk with me. I found myself reminiscing about so many wonderful people, places and times and I found much comfort in that. I thought of things that I hadn't thought of in years, and I believe that is just how Dirk would have wanted everyone to remember him. I am sure that is how we will heal.
> 
> I must admit that I had very little ambition yesterday. Those of you who know me and read often know that isn't my usual state of mind. I don't even think that I opened up my Illustrator file - and this with a deadline looming!
> 
> But what can I say? I am not a machine and one of the 'catches' about being in a creative vocation is that things tend to rely on your emotions. Depending on where you are in the designing cycle, you can sometimes find things to do and push the pile and there are other times when you need to be creative and are not.
> 
> I was not feeling very creative.
> 
> So rather than push myself to doing something that probably wouldn't look good anyhow, I decided to let it alone. I packed and mailed orders and took an afternoon nap and Keith (who was very in tune to my mood) invited me to take a nice ride and go out for dinner. Besides - it was a beautiful night and we took the long way home through the back country roads. Many of them were made of dirt and we had the top down on the Miata and it was a lovely, long ride through the countryside. It was just what I needed.
> 
> I have been thinking about the blog here too and hoping that I haven't been a bit of a bore lately. After all - after writing over 1350 posts one would wonder what more could I say?
> 
> In the beginning I am sure it was somewhat interesting to join me in the process of my design work - be it the conception of the design or the drawing or the cutting or the painting. But after over four years of following me through the process over and over, I sometimes wonder if it is not quite as fascinating to you as readers and has become run of the mill. I must admit, I sometimes feel as if I am repeating myself, as the general process is definitely a cycle of recurring events.
> 
> Maybe it is just me . . .
> 
> It is especially evident on days like today when I had a rather 'slow' day. I want to bring you all quality information and I enjoy touching base with you all on a daily basis, as I feel I have honed many friendships through my posts. But I don't want to run the risk of chasing you all away either.
> 
> One thing that I noticed through my networking is that I have a wealth of amazingly talented friends and customers. Some are fellow designers, others are customers and still others are just those who like to scroll saw and paint and do all kinds of other creative things. From the beginning I always said that I enjoy both painting and scrolling. Since then, I also learned to appreciate and enjoy embroidery as well and while some of you who read prefer I stay on one track, I think that most of you enjoy seeing the many types of creativity that I like to share with you.
> 
> Very few creative people that I know limit themselves to only one hobby or genre of crafting. I have always maintained that scroll sawing and woodworking go hand in hand with painting and vice versa and I am very pleased that I see that more frequently than not that is the case. So I have come to the decision that from now on in my posts here I will not have a second thought about expanding my blog to encompass a wider range of subjects. While I have more or less been doing that recently, I suppose this is my formal declaration that is will not be an accidental overlap, but a conscious effort to promote a larger range of creativity.
> 
> I think it will be fun. After all - I think by widening the scope of this blog, it will expose you all to a wonderful array of possibilities and be better for everyone. I have so many talented people in my life that it will be a pleasure to share some of the things they are up to and I know that it will surely prove to be inspirational to you all as well. And isn't that what this blog is really about?
> 
> So on my 'slow days' when I am working or in between things, I will do my best to highlight some other interesting and creative people. I hope you like that idea.
> 
> I'll begin today with sharing some information about a wonderful painting designer that I have admired for many years.
> 
> It has come to my attention that Jamie Mills-Price is hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club on her site. Jamie is a world-reknown designer and her adorable creations have enchanted the painting world for many years. She certainly is one of my favorites.
> 
> When I read that she was hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club, I eagerly joined. The club consists of six mailings per year of two adorable ornament patterns. How could anyone resist? There are several options to choose from with the mailings. You can receive the patterns AND the pre-cut wood pieces, the paper patterns only, or even save a substantial amount of shipping costs and receive the patterns in PDF format. For those of us like me who cut wood (AND live out of the United States) this is a great option and makes me joining the club far more reasonable. You can read more about the club by clicking on the photo here:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the CUTEST witch? I believe the first issue, which comes out the end of this month, is the cute little witch shown in the picture. I can't wait!
> 
> Although I have little free time to paint others' designs, I am going to try my best to do so with these. I love Jamie's style of painting and I think they would make a wonderful collection.
> 
> If you join by the 20th of July (YIKES!!! That's TOMORROW!) you earn Premier Member status which allows you some additional perks. You can read more about it here:
> 
> Jamie Mills-Price Halloween Club 2014
> 
> I hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> I also hope you like me sharing this type of information with you. I figure that if it is something that you aren't interested in, you can just skip by. I really think that by promoting each other we strengthen the industry as a whole. There is so much talent out there and I love sharing the work of not only my very talented friends, but also that of good, reputable companies that I have had first-hand experiences with. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I really want to support those who I respect and help them succeed.
> 
> I am going to try to get some drawing done today, and Keith and I are attending a friends wedding this afternoon. It is an outdoor event and as I look out on this beautiful sunny and warm morning, it promises to be a perfect day. A day to enjoy life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Saturday. I hope you take time to enjoy your family, friends and creative journeys.


I came to check this page and I just smiled. Thank you Anna, Martyn and Jamie for your continued support and friendship. You all have always made me feel and welcome and have been true friends to me. I am happy you enjoy my posts. I truly do get many private messages and emails just about every day from people who read my posts and don't want to respond publicly.It is nice to know that I help people and make even a little difference. I really do try to offer lots of options and information so others can try new things and learn. My friend Cari's dad was like that. He would present many choices and different options, and then he would allow us to make our own choices. We learned best that way.

I think by offering lots of choices and options, it will make my posts more valuable to all of you - no matter what your interests will be.

Thanks to you for your encouragement and friendships. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I will start off today by thanking everyone for all the kind thoughts and notes and sharing their memories of Dirk with me. I found myself reminiscing about so many wonderful people, places and times and I found much comfort in that. I thought of things that I hadn't thought of in years, and I believe that is just how Dirk would have wanted everyone to remember him. I am sure that is how we will heal.
> 
> I must admit that I had very little ambition yesterday. Those of you who know me and read often know that isn't my usual state of mind. I don't even think that I opened up my Illustrator file - and this with a deadline looming!
> 
> But what can I say? I am not a machine and one of the 'catches' about being in a creative vocation is that things tend to rely on your emotions. Depending on where you are in the designing cycle, you can sometimes find things to do and push the pile and there are other times when you need to be creative and are not.
> 
> I was not feeling very creative.
> 
> So rather than push myself to doing something that probably wouldn't look good anyhow, I decided to let it alone. I packed and mailed orders and took an afternoon nap and Keith (who was very in tune to my mood) invited me to take a nice ride and go out for dinner. Besides - it was a beautiful night and we took the long way home through the back country roads. Many of them were made of dirt and we had the top down on the Miata and it was a lovely, long ride through the countryside. It was just what I needed.
> 
> I have been thinking about the blog here too and hoping that I haven't been a bit of a bore lately. After all - after writing over 1350 posts one would wonder what more could I say?
> 
> In the beginning I am sure it was somewhat interesting to join me in the process of my design work - be it the conception of the design or the drawing or the cutting or the painting. But after over four years of following me through the process over and over, I sometimes wonder if it is not quite as fascinating to you as readers and has become run of the mill. I must admit, I sometimes feel as if I am repeating myself, as the general process is definitely a cycle of recurring events.
> 
> Maybe it is just me . . .
> 
> It is especially evident on days like today when I had a rather 'slow' day. I want to bring you all quality information and I enjoy touching base with you all on a daily basis, as I feel I have honed many friendships through my posts. But I don't want to run the risk of chasing you all away either.
> 
> One thing that I noticed through my networking is that I have a wealth of amazingly talented friends and customers. Some are fellow designers, others are customers and still others are just those who like to scroll saw and paint and do all kinds of other creative things. From the beginning I always said that I enjoy both painting and scrolling. Since then, I also learned to appreciate and enjoy embroidery as well and while some of you who read prefer I stay on one track, I think that most of you enjoy seeing the many types of creativity that I like to share with you.
> 
> Very few creative people that I know limit themselves to only one hobby or genre of crafting. I have always maintained that scroll sawing and woodworking go hand in hand with painting and vice versa and I am very pleased that I see that more frequently than not that is the case. So I have come to the decision that from now on in my posts here I will not have a second thought about expanding my blog to encompass a wider range of subjects. While I have more or less been doing that recently, I suppose this is my formal declaration that is will not be an accidental overlap, but a conscious effort to promote a larger range of creativity.
> 
> I think it will be fun. After all - I think by widening the scope of this blog, it will expose you all to a wonderful array of possibilities and be better for everyone. I have so many talented people in my life that it will be a pleasure to share some of the things they are up to and I know that it will surely prove to be inspirational to you all as well. And isn't that what this blog is really about?
> 
> So on my 'slow days' when I am working or in between things, I will do my best to highlight some other interesting and creative people. I hope you like that idea.
> 
> I'll begin today with sharing some information about a wonderful painting designer that I have admired for many years.
> 
> It has come to my attention that Jamie Mills-Price is hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club on her site. Jamie is a world-reknown designer and her adorable creations have enchanted the painting world for many years. She certainly is one of my favorites.
> 
> When I read that she was hosting a Halloween Ornament Pattern Club, I eagerly joined. The club consists of six mailings per year of two adorable ornament patterns. How could anyone resist? There are several options to choose from with the mailings. You can receive the patterns AND the pre-cut wood pieces, the paper patterns only, or even save a substantial amount of shipping costs and receive the patterns in PDF format. For those of us like me who cut wood (AND live out of the United States) this is a great option and makes me joining the club far more reasonable. You can read more about the club by clicking on the photo here:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the CUTEST witch? I believe the first issue, which comes out the end of this month, is the cute little witch shown in the picture. I can't wait!
> 
> Although I have little free time to paint others' designs, I am going to try my best to do so with these. I love Jamie's style of painting and I think they would make a wonderful collection.
> 
> If you join by the 20th of July (YIKES!!! That's TOMORROW!) you earn Premier Member status which allows you some additional perks. You can read more about it here:
> 
> Jamie Mills-Price Halloween Club 2014
> 
> I hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> I also hope you like me sharing this type of information with you. I figure that if it is something that you aren't interested in, you can just skip by. I really think that by promoting each other we strengthen the industry as a whole. There is so much talent out there and I love sharing the work of not only my very talented friends, but also that of good, reputable companies that I have had first-hand experiences with. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I really want to support those who I respect and help them succeed.
> 
> I am going to try to get some drawing done today, and Keith and I are attending a friends wedding this afternoon. It is an outdoor event and as I look out on this beautiful sunny and warm morning, it promises to be a perfect day. A day to enjoy life.
> 
> I wish you all an incredible Saturday. I hope you take time to enjoy your family, friends and creative journeys.


Hi Sheila,
I certainly understand about your comments on "slow" days, and I'm not trying to make light of them when I suggest that we compare them to scroll sawing. Consider the blade action . . . a whole series of ups and downs (cyclical as Martyn said), and 2 full stops at the high and low ends of every cycle (slowing down as Jamie mentioned) . . . but look at the resulting beauty. Keep on writing. I'm positive that more LJ members benefit from your blogs than you can imagine.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some New Designs*

It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.

I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.

I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.

The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.

I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.

With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:










I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory. 

Then Pancakes got a turn:










And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!










They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .

I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.










I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.

I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John. 

Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.

Happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Sheila watching the cats plat is what it is about. 
Everything else is a distraction

I Need to go do some begging and see if I can get Shirley
to makes some scones to go with Arthurs homemade Bramble
jam

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Mmmm! You are the second person who mentioned "scones" in the past couple of days. I NEED to make some. I had this wonderful recipe where you freeze the butter first and then grate it so that there are little 'pockets' of buttery goodness in them. It is a wonderful food!

Perhaps I will rustle some up myself today. I hope you enjoy yours! (I am sure if you ask "pretty please" Shirley will oblige you!)

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Shirley uses her Grans recipe

Go on make some scones, you know you want to 

Jamie


----------



## Diggerjacks

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Hello Sheila

I'm impressed with your work and your blog ( a day = an article)

How many time did you need ( per day) to write on your blog

Thanks for all your work and your creations


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Thank you Diggerjack!

It probably takes me anywhere from an hour to two to write and post my blog every day. I get up around six in the morning, then I read/answer mail for an hour or so. Then I start preparing the photos I use and writing. By the time I post it is usually after 9am my time.

I try to write things of substance that would appeal to all types of creative people. That doesn't necessarily mean just woodworking. Sometimes I post pictures of my life here and my neighborhood on the beautiful Nova Scotia countryside. To me that is inspiration and just as important (if not more so!) than the techniques that I use to build my projects.

I try to share both the successes and failures and obstacles that I encounter during my design process. Or give a little insight as to my thinking along the way.

All these things contribute to the final 'products' and I find that people are somewhat interested in much of this.

What started out as a campaign to get myself and my site 'out there' a little more, turned into an important part of my day. I have made true and lasting friendships with many people all over the world with my blog and each morning's post is like sitting down and having my morning coffee with my friends.

Thank you for your kind comments. I am glad you enjoy it. 

Sheila


----------



## Diggerjacks

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


Hello Sheila

I like coffee, scroll saw working, and the people : A good raison to be friend ( all over the world)

Thanks again for all your work


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Designs*
> 
> It seems like it has been a long time since I made a scroll saw design. It also seems like it has been a while since I painted. Or even embroidered on my 'off hours' for that matter. While I know this isn't really the case, I find myself wondering "what actually am I accomplishing each day" and find myself scratching my head.
> 
> I know that things have been getting done. I suppose that like with anything, when you really enjoy doing something, it seems like a long time in between the chances you actually get to work on them. Perhaps that is why it seems like FOREVER since I scroll sawed (or painted or embroidered) - because I love doing each one so much.
> 
> I am typing my blog today with my dear cat Pancakes on my lap. Lately, he seems particularly affectionate in the morning. Maybe it is because it cooled off from last week and he missed snugging up to me on those few days when it was hot and muggy. I can't imagine how hot he must have been with his long, thick fur. I kept a littl fan going on the floor for him and Coco, who is also a long-haired cat. They loved to lay on their backs and air out their bellies and sleep that way on the hot days.
> 
> The other day, I received some of the new computer parts that I ordered. I am still awaiting the larger case, and hopefully it will come next week. Some of the issues that I was referring to last week seem to be caused from thing running too hot. Keith had installed some software to monitor things, and that seems to be what is causing the problem. Several months ago, we bought a CPU cooler, only to find it didn't fit in my case. For the mean time, we had let it go, but with these warm summer days, it appears that it really needs to run cooler. So I ordered up not only another cooler, but another fan and a larger case, which also came with some fans pre-installed. This should help things a great deal.
> 
> I am not being cheap by doing this piecemeal. I am just being practical. Most of the parts in my computer are rather new and functioning nicely. It would be awesome if I can rectify these issues without having to do a full reformat, which would take a great deal of time getting things back to how I like it. The case will be quite a bit larger, but it will allow it to run much cooler, which will make everything happier. Including me.
> 
> With the arrival of the new parts came another bonus for the cats - a BOX! Practically before I removed the contents, they were all jostling each other to get inside to try it out. Over the past three or four days I have enjoyed the rotation of cats claiming the box as their own. First it was Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed she subscribed to the 'ladies first' theory.
> 
> Then Pancakes got a turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally yesterday when Pancakes took a 'litter break' or 'snack break' (I forget which!) - Richard made his move. Note that Richard acts completely oblivious to Pancake's distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so funny! At this very moment, I am typing with Pancakes on my lap and trying to balance the keyboard on my knees. My coffee cup is empty and I have some pictures of some beautiful pens that I received from my friend in Hawaii on my camera that I wanted to show you, but it is out of reach and I don't have the heart to disturb him. There is always tomorrow . . .
> 
> I was however able to make a sample shot of what I am drawing. This time it is some pretty Damask fretwork. I love this style of cutting and I think it is fun and elegant. I always try to draw fresh elements for the new designs and then I put them together like a puzzle to make my motifs unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this type of scrolling, and I plan to use it on some ornaments. I had made self-framing petite ornaments last year and they have been extremely popular. These will be a bit larger and somewhat different. I hope everyone likes them.
> 
> I have probably the full day of drawing to do to finish up so I can cut tomorrow. We had attended the wedding of our friends yesterday and it was a perfect afternoon. They had it outdoors, and the weather was absolutely perfect. Everything about it was so lovely. It was also a truly wonderful feeling to see our friends so happy. Many congratulations and warm wishes to Tina and John.
> 
> Today looks to be another perfect morning. It is warm, quiet and slightly hazy. You can feel the cool breeze coming in the windows and hear the birds and the river across the road. My beloved Pancakes is purring in my lap and the only thing I can wish for is another cup of coffee. (That will come in time!)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Take time to enjoy the many beautiful things that life presents to you each day. Some days you need to look for them a little harder than others, but they are always there.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all!


How do you feel about cats? 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*To The Scroll Saw!*

I was able to finish up my drawing yesterday. Whether or not I was able to squeak the project in under the deadline for submissions remains to be seen. I honestly was not sure of the cutoff date, but in some ways (to me, anyway) it didn't really matter. Either way I wanted to create these designs. Either way I win.

As time goes by and and I do what I do longer and longer, I have discovered that there are a world of options open for me. I used to get rather tense about deadlines and things like that. I would worry and push and found myself at a high anxiety level, which wasn't much fun for me or anyone else around me. I don't think that it helped my work either. While I do work well under pressure, there are different types of pressure (self-imposed vs. external) and since my own standards are usually higher than any external standards, I find I do best following my own heart and time table.

Designing isn't like production. You can't just tell yourself to spit out a design in a given amount of time and expect it to be your absolute best work. For me - it just doesn't work like that. I realize that in reading that I sound somewhat like a diva. I really don't think that is the case for me. At least that isn't my intention. I only know that when pushed too hard at doing something, it doesn't seem to yield the best results for me. While the designs may be nice, they aren't usually my favorites. Perhaps it is because I recall the anxiety that I experienced while creating them under those circumstances. I don't know.

I have come to resolve myself to letting go of things that I have to push too hard for. This in no way means that if I have to WORK hard for something, I turn away. I actually like hard work and I think that working hard on something usually (for me, anyway) brings some of my finest results. I just mean that I find that it is helpful to let go of the sense of urgency of having to get something done. I used to attach this urgency to nearly all my deadlines, and I was operating at a level of stress that took much of the fun out of what I did.

There will always be other chances on the horizon. Yes - we may have to look for them again, but they will always be there if we choose to seek them out. There will be another issue of the magazine. If not the same magazine, there are others. There will always be the next site update. There will always be the next opportunity to offer our designs to different companies. I choose not to look at each assignment as if it is my last hope. It makes a world of difference.

I used to live in a state of high anxiety, where I treated each deadline as if it were my last. I was constantly wound up and worrying about not only whether I would meet those deadlines, but also whether my work would be good enough to be accepted. While pushing to a point can be good, it can also be destructive if taken too far. Eventually one needs to let go and allow whatever is going to happen . . . well . . . happen. You would be amazed at how freeing this simple mindset can be!

I realize that this isn't always the easiest habit to get into. I can't actually put my finger on the date when I can honestly say that I went through the transition from being frantic to mellow about these things. I think it is something that you acquire gradually, as your confidence in yourself and your work grows. And like many mindsets, once we experience a small taste of that feeling, it can quickly snowball and change our whole way of thinking. I believe that is a good thing. And once we reach that plateau, we never want to go back.

With that said, I worked on my pattern over the weekend knowing that it will fit into my life 'somewhere.' I will offer it up for submission first, and if not accepted or if I missed the deadline - no harm done at all - I will add it to my site later on this week for immediate purchase. Either way I win. No hard feelings either, as there will be another issue to strive for coming right behind this one and there is certainly another opportunity for me to submit to that. The way I see it, I can't lose.

This attitude is one that I find very healthy for me as a designer. As any successful designer can tell you, learning to accept rejection gracefully and without despair or hard feelings is something that we need to learn early in the game. Doing so will only help us in the future and keep us from throwing in the towel and getting burned out. For it is much easier (and more FUN!) to go through our days of designing without carrying these burdens of worry along with us. I believe it also allows us to do our best.

Here is a little sample of what I created over the weekend:










Obviously it is a Christmas design. I really enjoyed drawing these and I really think they are going to come out nice. I love cutting this type of fretwork and I love Damask motifs. I created several of my own and I plan to incorporate them into several different types of project in the next couple of weeks. Damask designs are very popular because of the classic appeal. With all the "Shabby-chic" and "Cottage" style of designs, they are a perfect fit. I spent the last week or so drawing up a huge amount of 'elements' and it will be fun to fit them together like puzzle pieces to make my own unique motifs and designs. What a lot of fun!

So today I will be at the scroll saw cutting these pieces out. I don't think they will take very long, and I think they will be a lot of fun to do. As usual, I have several decorating ideas for them, and I am probably going to cut several layers so I can make several different sets. It is going to be a great day!

Before I sign off today, I want to show you all something that I received the other day from a friend. I met Carl Sherry on Facebook, and I have come to love his beautiful woodwork. Carl lives in Hawaii, and every morning when I would get up and sign on to my computer at 6am or so, his posts were at the top of my news feed, as he was signing off to go to bed. There is an eight hour difference between Nova Scotia and Hawaii (I think!) and it was just something that always seemed to be there first thing in the morning to read. I got in the habit of commenting on his posts and he on mine and we have become good friends. Carl not only makes beautiful pens, but also exquisite turned bowls. His artwork is featured in a local shop called the Nohea Gallery and he does very well with it there. I love to see his beautiful work. Below is a photo of Carl and one of his bowls:










Well - a couple of weeks ago, I complimented Carl on some more of the beautiful pens he made and he was kind enough to send me three of them! They are all three made from Koa wood and they are all extremely beautiful.










The top one is Orange Acrylic and Koa, the Middle is Brown and Orange Acrylic and Koa and the bottom one is Curly Koa. I think they are just lovely!

Thank you, Carl for your wonderful and generous gift to me. Every time I use my pen I will think of my friend that I have half way across the world. I am so happy to know you.

I am so grateful for the wonderful friends I have met through my blog and networking. I find that one of the reasons that I am so happy is because I am surrounded by wonderfully creative people. Just seeing what they make is truly an inspiration.

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday today. We have cloud cover now, but it is cool and calm. It looks to be another beautiful day!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was able to finish up my drawing yesterday. Whether or not I was able to squeak the project in under the deadline for submissions remains to be seen. I honestly was not sure of the cutoff date, but in some ways (to me, anyway) it didn't really matter. Either way I wanted to create these designs. Either way I win.
> 
> As time goes by and and I do what I do longer and longer, I have discovered that there are a world of options open for me. I used to get rather tense about deadlines and things like that. I would worry and push and found myself at a high anxiety level, which wasn't much fun for me or anyone else around me. I don't think that it helped my work either. While I do work well under pressure, there are different types of pressure (self-imposed vs. external) and since my own standards are usually higher than any external standards, I find I do best following my own heart and time table.
> 
> Designing isn't like production. You can't just tell yourself to spit out a design in a given amount of time and expect it to be your absolute best work. For me - it just doesn't work like that. I realize that in reading that I sound somewhat like a diva. I really don't think that is the case for me. At least that isn't my intention. I only know that when pushed too hard at doing something, it doesn't seem to yield the best results for me. While the designs may be nice, they aren't usually my favorites. Perhaps it is because I recall the anxiety that I experienced while creating them under those circumstances. I don't know.
> 
> I have come to resolve myself to letting go of things that I have to push too hard for. This in no way means that if I have to WORK hard for something, I turn away. I actually like hard work and I think that working hard on something usually (for me, anyway) brings some of my finest results. I just mean that I find that it is helpful to let go of the sense of urgency of having to get something done. I used to attach this urgency to nearly all my deadlines, and I was operating at a level of stress that took much of the fun out of what I did.
> 
> There will always be other chances on the horizon. Yes - we may have to look for them again, but they will always be there if we choose to seek them out. There will be another issue of the magazine. If not the same magazine, there are others. There will always be the next site update. There will always be the next opportunity to offer our designs to different companies. I choose not to look at each assignment as if it is my last hope. It makes a world of difference.
> 
> I used to live in a state of high anxiety, where I treated each deadline as if it were my last. I was constantly wound up and worrying about not only whether I would meet those deadlines, but also whether my work would be good enough to be accepted. While pushing to a point can be good, it can also be destructive if taken too far. Eventually one needs to let go and allow whatever is going to happen . . . well . . . happen. You would be amazed at how freeing this simple mindset can be!
> 
> I realize that this isn't always the easiest habit to get into. I can't actually put my finger on the date when I can honestly say that I went through the transition from being frantic to mellow about these things. I think it is something that you acquire gradually, as your confidence in yourself and your work grows. And like many mindsets, once we experience a small taste of that feeling, it can quickly snowball and change our whole way of thinking. I believe that is a good thing. And once we reach that plateau, we never want to go back.
> 
> With that said, I worked on my pattern over the weekend knowing that it will fit into my life 'somewhere.' I will offer it up for submission first, and if not accepted or if I missed the deadline - no harm done at all - I will add it to my site later on this week for immediate purchase. Either way I win. No hard feelings either, as there will be another issue to strive for coming right behind this one and there is certainly another opportunity for me to submit to that. The way I see it, I can't lose.
> 
> This attitude is one that I find very healthy for me as a designer. As any successful designer can tell you, learning to accept rejection gracefully and without despair or hard feelings is something that we need to learn early in the game. Doing so will only help us in the future and keep us from throwing in the towel and getting burned out. For it is much easier (and more FUN!) to go through our days of designing without carrying these burdens of worry along with us. I believe it also allows us to do our best.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I created over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a Christmas design. I really enjoyed drawing these and I really think they are going to come out nice. I love cutting this type of fretwork and I love Damask motifs. I created several of my own and I plan to incorporate them into several different types of project in the next couple of weeks. Damask designs are very popular because of the classic appeal. With all the "Shabby-chic" and "Cottage" style of designs, they are a perfect fit. I spent the last week or so drawing up a huge amount of 'elements' and it will be fun to fit them together like puzzle pieces to make my own unique motifs and designs. What a lot of fun!
> 
> So today I will be at the scroll saw cutting these pieces out. I don't think they will take very long, and I think they will be a lot of fun to do. As usual, I have several decorating ideas for them, and I am probably going to cut several layers so I can make several different sets. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Before I sign off today, I want to show you all something that I received the other day from a friend. I met Carl Sherry on Facebook, and I have come to love his beautiful woodwork. Carl lives in Hawaii, and every morning when I would get up and sign on to my computer at 6am or so, his posts were at the top of my news feed, as he was signing off to go to bed. There is an eight hour difference between Nova Scotia and Hawaii (I think!) and it was just something that always seemed to be there first thing in the morning to read. I got in the habit of commenting on his posts and he on mine and we have become good friends. Carl not only makes beautiful pens, but also exquisite turned bowls. His artwork is featured in a local shop called the Nohea Gallery and he does very well with it there. I love to see his beautiful work. Below is a photo of Carl and one of his bowls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well - a couple of weeks ago, I complimented Carl on some more of the beautiful pens he made and he was kind enough to send me three of them! They are all three made from Koa wood and they are all extremely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is Orange Acrylic and Koa, the Middle is Brown and Orange Acrylic and Koa and the bottom one is Curly Koa. I think they are just lovely!
> 
> Thank you, Carl for your wonderful and generous gift to me. Every time I use my pen I will think of my friend that I have half way across the world. I am so happy to know you.
> 
> I am so grateful for the wonderful friends I have met through my blog and networking. I find that one of the reasons that I am so happy is because I am surrounded by wonderfully creative people. Just seeing what they make is truly an inspiration.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday today. We have cloud cover now, but it is cool and calm. It looks to be another beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I love the damask designs and I'm thinking this one you are creating will be on my Christmas list plus last years damask ornaments that I didn't get to last Christmas. We are having a great summer so there will still be lots of workshop time. 
Carl's pens are beautiful. Thank you for sharing his work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To The Scroll Saw!*
> 
> I was able to finish up my drawing yesterday. Whether or not I was able to squeak the project in under the deadline for submissions remains to be seen. I honestly was not sure of the cutoff date, but in some ways (to me, anyway) it didn't really matter. Either way I wanted to create these designs. Either way I win.
> 
> As time goes by and and I do what I do longer and longer, I have discovered that there are a world of options open for me. I used to get rather tense about deadlines and things like that. I would worry and push and found myself at a high anxiety level, which wasn't much fun for me or anyone else around me. I don't think that it helped my work either. While I do work well under pressure, there are different types of pressure (self-imposed vs. external) and since my own standards are usually higher than any external standards, I find I do best following my own heart and time table.
> 
> Designing isn't like production. You can't just tell yourself to spit out a design in a given amount of time and expect it to be your absolute best work. For me - it just doesn't work like that. I realize that in reading that I sound somewhat like a diva. I really don't think that is the case for me. At least that isn't my intention. I only know that when pushed too hard at doing something, it doesn't seem to yield the best results for me. While the designs may be nice, they aren't usually my favorites. Perhaps it is because I recall the anxiety that I experienced while creating them under those circumstances. I don't know.
> 
> I have come to resolve myself to letting go of things that I have to push too hard for. This in no way means that if I have to WORK hard for something, I turn away. I actually like hard work and I think that working hard on something usually (for me, anyway) brings some of my finest results. I just mean that I find that it is helpful to let go of the sense of urgency of having to get something done. I used to attach this urgency to nearly all my deadlines, and I was operating at a level of stress that took much of the fun out of what I did.
> 
> There will always be other chances on the horizon. Yes - we may have to look for them again, but they will always be there if we choose to seek them out. There will be another issue of the magazine. If not the same magazine, there are others. There will always be the next site update. There will always be the next opportunity to offer our designs to different companies. I choose not to look at each assignment as if it is my last hope. It makes a world of difference.
> 
> I used to live in a state of high anxiety, where I treated each deadline as if it were my last. I was constantly wound up and worrying about not only whether I would meet those deadlines, but also whether my work would be good enough to be accepted. While pushing to a point can be good, it can also be destructive if taken too far. Eventually one needs to let go and allow whatever is going to happen . . . well . . . happen. You would be amazed at how freeing this simple mindset can be!
> 
> I realize that this isn't always the easiest habit to get into. I can't actually put my finger on the date when I can honestly say that I went through the transition from being frantic to mellow about these things. I think it is something that you acquire gradually, as your confidence in yourself and your work grows. And like many mindsets, once we experience a small taste of that feeling, it can quickly snowball and change our whole way of thinking. I believe that is a good thing. And once we reach that plateau, we never want to go back.
> 
> With that said, I worked on my pattern over the weekend knowing that it will fit into my life 'somewhere.' I will offer it up for submission first, and if not accepted or if I missed the deadline - no harm done at all - I will add it to my site later on this week for immediate purchase. Either way I win. No hard feelings either, as there will be another issue to strive for coming right behind this one and there is certainly another opportunity for me to submit to that. The way I see it, I can't lose.
> 
> This attitude is one that I find very healthy for me as a designer. As any successful designer can tell you, learning to accept rejection gracefully and without despair or hard feelings is something that we need to learn early in the game. Doing so will only help us in the future and keep us from throwing in the towel and getting burned out. For it is much easier (and more FUN!) to go through our days of designing without carrying these burdens of worry along with us. I believe it also allows us to do our best.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I created over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a Christmas design. I really enjoyed drawing these and I really think they are going to come out nice. I love cutting this type of fretwork and I love Damask motifs. I created several of my own and I plan to incorporate them into several different types of project in the next couple of weeks. Damask designs are very popular because of the classic appeal. With all the "Shabby-chic" and "Cottage" style of designs, they are a perfect fit. I spent the last week or so drawing up a huge amount of 'elements' and it will be fun to fit them together like puzzle pieces to make my own unique motifs and designs. What a lot of fun!
> 
> So today I will be at the scroll saw cutting these pieces out. I don't think they will take very long, and I think they will be a lot of fun to do. As usual, I have several decorating ideas for them, and I am probably going to cut several layers so I can make several different sets. It is going to be a great day!
> 
> Before I sign off today, I want to show you all something that I received the other day from a friend. I met Carl Sherry on Facebook, and I have come to love his beautiful woodwork. Carl lives in Hawaii, and every morning when I would get up and sign on to my computer at 6am or so, his posts were at the top of my news feed, as he was signing off to go to bed. There is an eight hour difference between Nova Scotia and Hawaii (I think!) and it was just something that always seemed to be there first thing in the morning to read. I got in the habit of commenting on his posts and he on mine and we have become good friends. Carl not only makes beautiful pens, but also exquisite turned bowls. His artwork is featured in a local shop called the Nohea Gallery and he does very well with it there. I love to see his beautiful work. Below is a photo of Carl and one of his bowls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well - a couple of weeks ago, I complimented Carl on some more of the beautiful pens he made and he was kind enough to send me three of them! They are all three made from Koa wood and they are all extremely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is Orange Acrylic and Koa, the Middle is Brown and Orange Acrylic and Koa and the bottom one is Curly Koa. I think they are just lovely!
> 
> Thank you, Carl for your wonderful and generous gift to me. Every time I use my pen I will think of my friend that I have half way across the world. I am so happy to know you.
> 
> I am so grateful for the wonderful friends I have met through my blog and networking. I find that one of the reasons that I am so happy is because I am surrounded by wonderfully creative people. Just seeing what they make is truly an inspiration.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday today. We have cloud cover now, but it is cool and calm. It looks to be another beautiful day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. That is one of my favorite styles of scrolling. I will be having more of these types of patterns as well. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ornaments Cut*

Yesterday was busy from dawn to dusk - and beyond!

I am thrilled to say that the ornaments that I drew up over the weekend were accepted for Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts holiday issue of the magazine. I am really excited about this, because I haven't done much work with them and I hope to become a regular contributor. Last year I had one of my candle trays in that publication, and I have been trying to remind myself to submit to them regularly, but I often let the time slip passed without doing so. I was hoping that I wasn't too late for this issue and I was thrilled when I came home from the gym to find a note from the editor that she liked the ornament drawings that I sent and would accept them to be included. I don't care how many times I have been published - it is always a thrill and relief when one of my projects is accepted.

That meant that I really had to 'get cutting' and get them finished so I could quickly send them out. On top of that, my computer case arrived which meant that it was time to move the guts from my older, smaller case to the larger, roomier case that would accommodate more fans and make thing much easier to work on if necessary.

My partner Keith had generously offered his time to do the tear down and set up of the new parts. Besides the new case and new fan I also recently purchased a CPU cooler which would help things run cooler. The way the mother board is set up the sensor is right next to the video card processor and it causes the temperature in the case to read warm. A couple of weeks ago, as the weather was getting warmer, I had a couple of "dreaded blue screen" shut downs, as my computer is set to shut down when it reaches a certain temperature to avoid damage. This coupled with the fact that we could hear the fans in the case running full speed almost constantly alerted us to the issue of it being too warm to safely operate.

While the mother board is a little older, it is still good and functional and I wasn't in the mood for reformatting my entire system. We had purchased a CPU cooler a couple of months ago, but it just missed fitting inside the case I had. The best solution with the least disruption was to purchase a new case and move the system into a larger, and roomier home. I also got an additional fan and purchased a different CPU cooler that would do the job. The fan and cooler arrived last week, and the case arrived yesterday. Since I was going to be at the saw anyway, Keith generously offered to move my computer into its new 'home' for me while I cut.

He did find a wonderful helper in Pancakes, as he immediately staked claim to the new box that the case came in:










I am sure Keith was relieved to have assistance!

While they did that, I kept cutting. I always get nervous when my computer is torn down - although not as much as I used to. I had everything BACKED UP as I tell people over and over to do, and that alleviated much of the anxiety.

I didn't get started until later in the day. By the time we returned from our morning errands, ate lunch, took care of some business things and set up my wood it was probably late afternoon. I also made a few adjustments on the pattern that were requested from the editor. They weren't a problem at all and really made the ornaments much nicer. I cut a couple of copies as well, because (as usual) I have a couple of different finishing ideas to try.

As I hinted yesterday, I went with a Damask theme for them:










(This is the back of the ornament)

I made one set in curly maple and one in cherry.










Of course, these are right off othe saw. They still need to be sanded and finished. But they really do make a nice set:










So far, so good though. I hoped that my drawings that looked so nice on paper would be able to be cut without issue. I wa a little worried about the small dates on the ornaments, but they posed no problem at all. However, I wouldn't really consider them a 'beginner' project. I had to be really careful when I cut.

Funny thing happened though - I cut the first three on what I thought was a 2/0 sized blade (very small for you non-sawyers that are reading) so I would be able to get all the details nicely, and I later discovered that what I was actually using was a #2 blade! (the next larger size!) I must admit - I was "slightly" worried as to if people would be able to cut these OK while I was cutting the first three on the larger blade. I have been using a #3 blade for so much of my stack cutting, I didn't really notice that I wasn't using a 2/0 blade. After the first three ornaments, when I discovered this and I actually put in the RIGHT size blade (the 2/0) it became "easy-peasy" to finish up. I had absolutely no problem at all and I found that there was PLENTY of room between the motifs. (Big DUH for me!)

All in all - I am happy and proud of the project.

While I do have to put these patterns on hold until the magazine is published and they are released back to me, I do have several similar designs that I am working on that I WILL be able to release right away - so don't despair!

Today I will be finishing up these ornaments, and I will have some more photos for you all tomorrow. But first, I need to take my dear Coco to the vet. She has a little callouse or something on her paw pad and it is causing her to limp. I want to make sure it is nothing bad and see what they can do for her on it. That means a trip to Yarmouth and while I know I won't be lolligagging, I probably won't even get home here until this afternoon.

Oh - and the computer worked out fine. As I type, it is running at a cool 31 degrees C which is quite a bit lower from the 70 degrees C that it was shutting itself down at. I am glad the fix was for the most part 'easy' and I hope to keep these components for another few years.

It is foggy this morning, and cool. All in all, it looks like it will be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a great day as well.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Cut*
> 
> Yesterday was busy from dawn to dusk - and beyond!
> 
> I am thrilled to say that the ornaments that I drew up over the weekend were accepted for Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts holiday issue of the magazine. I am really excited about this, because I haven't done much work with them and I hope to become a regular contributor. Last year I had one of my candle trays in that publication, and I have been trying to remind myself to submit to them regularly, but I often let the time slip passed without doing so. I was hoping that I wasn't too late for this issue and I was thrilled when I came home from the gym to find a note from the editor that she liked the ornament drawings that I sent and would accept them to be included. I don't care how many times I have been published - it is always a thrill and relief when one of my projects is accepted.
> 
> That meant that I really had to 'get cutting' and get them finished so I could quickly send them out. On top of that, my computer case arrived which meant that it was time to move the guts from my older, smaller case to the larger, roomier case that would accommodate more fans and make thing much easier to work on if necessary.
> 
> My partner Keith had generously offered his time to do the tear down and set up of the new parts. Besides the new case and new fan I also recently purchased a CPU cooler which would help things run cooler. The way the mother board is set up the sensor is right next to the video card processor and it causes the temperature in the case to read warm. A couple of weeks ago, as the weather was getting warmer, I had a couple of "dreaded blue screen" shut downs, as my computer is set to shut down when it reaches a certain temperature to avoid damage. This coupled with the fact that we could hear the fans in the case running full speed almost constantly alerted us to the issue of it being too warm to safely operate.
> 
> While the mother board is a little older, it is still good and functional and I wasn't in the mood for reformatting my entire system. We had purchased a CPU cooler a couple of months ago, but it just missed fitting inside the case I had. The best solution with the least disruption was to purchase a new case and move the system into a larger, and roomier home. I also got an additional fan and purchased a different CPU cooler that would do the job. The fan and cooler arrived last week, and the case arrived yesterday. Since I was going to be at the saw anyway, Keith generously offered to move my computer into its new 'home' for me while I cut.
> 
> He did find a wonderful helper in Pancakes, as he immediately staked claim to the new box that the case came in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Keith was relieved to have assistance!
> 
> While they did that, I kept cutting. I always get nervous when my computer is torn down - although not as much as I used to. I had everything BACKED UP as I tell people over and over to do, and that alleviated much of the anxiety.
> 
> I didn't get started until later in the day. By the time we returned from our morning errands, ate lunch, took care of some business things and set up my wood it was probably late afternoon. I also made a few adjustments on the pattern that were requested from the editor. They weren't a problem at all and really made the ornaments much nicer. I cut a couple of copies as well, because (as usual) I have a couple of different finishing ideas to try.
> 
> As I hinted yesterday, I went with a Damask theme for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the back of the ornament)
> 
> I made one set in curly maple and one in cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these are right off othe saw. They still need to be sanded and finished. But they really do make a nice set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good though. I hoped that my drawings that looked so nice on paper would be able to be cut without issue. I wa a little worried about the small dates on the ornaments, but they posed no problem at all. However, I wouldn't really consider them a 'beginner' project. I had to be really careful when I cut.
> 
> Funny thing happened though - I cut the first three on what I thought was a 2/0 sized blade (very small for you non-sawyers that are reading) so I would be able to get all the details nicely, and I later discovered that what I was actually using was a #2 blade! (the next larger size!) I must admit - I was "slightly" worried as to if people would be able to cut these OK while I was cutting the first three on the larger blade. I have been using a #3 blade for so much of my stack cutting, I didn't really notice that I wasn't using a 2/0 blade. After the first three ornaments, when I discovered this and I actually put in the RIGHT size blade (the 2/0) it became "easy-peasy" to finish up. I had absolutely no problem at all and I found that there was PLENTY of room between the motifs. (Big DUH for me!)
> 
> All in all - I am happy and proud of the project.
> 
> While I do have to put these patterns on hold until the magazine is published and they are released back to me, I do have several similar designs that I am working on that I WILL be able to release right away - so don't despair!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up these ornaments, and I will have some more photos for you all tomorrow. But first, I need to take my dear Coco to the vet. She has a little callouse or something on her paw pad and it is causing her to limp. I want to make sure it is nothing bad and see what they can do for her on it. That means a trip to Yarmouth and while I know I won't be lolligagging, I probably won't even get home here until this afternoon.
> 
> Oh - and the computer worked out fine. As I type, it is running at a cool 31 degrees C which is quite a bit lower from the 70 degrees C that it was shutting itself down at. I am glad the fix was for the most part 'easy' and I hope to keep these components for another few years.
> 
> It is foggy this morning, and cool. All in all, it looks like it will be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a great day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


HoHoHo is coming soon… lol. I do like the tree scrollgirl.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Cut*
> 
> Yesterday was busy from dawn to dusk - and beyond!
> 
> I am thrilled to say that the ornaments that I drew up over the weekend were accepted for Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts holiday issue of the magazine. I am really excited about this, because I haven't done much work with them and I hope to become a regular contributor. Last year I had one of my candle trays in that publication, and I have been trying to remind myself to submit to them regularly, but I often let the time slip passed without doing so. I was hoping that I wasn't too late for this issue and I was thrilled when I came home from the gym to find a note from the editor that she liked the ornament drawings that I sent and would accept them to be included. I don't care how many times I have been published - it is always a thrill and relief when one of my projects is accepted.
> 
> That meant that I really had to 'get cutting' and get them finished so I could quickly send them out. On top of that, my computer case arrived which meant that it was time to move the guts from my older, smaller case to the larger, roomier case that would accommodate more fans and make thing much easier to work on if necessary.
> 
> My partner Keith had generously offered his time to do the tear down and set up of the new parts. Besides the new case and new fan I also recently purchased a CPU cooler which would help things run cooler. The way the mother board is set up the sensor is right next to the video card processor and it causes the temperature in the case to read warm. A couple of weeks ago, as the weather was getting warmer, I had a couple of "dreaded blue screen" shut downs, as my computer is set to shut down when it reaches a certain temperature to avoid damage. This coupled with the fact that we could hear the fans in the case running full speed almost constantly alerted us to the issue of it being too warm to safely operate.
> 
> While the mother board is a little older, it is still good and functional and I wasn't in the mood for reformatting my entire system. We had purchased a CPU cooler a couple of months ago, but it just missed fitting inside the case I had. The best solution with the least disruption was to purchase a new case and move the system into a larger, and roomier home. I also got an additional fan and purchased a different CPU cooler that would do the job. The fan and cooler arrived last week, and the case arrived yesterday. Since I was going to be at the saw anyway, Keith generously offered to move my computer into its new 'home' for me while I cut.
> 
> He did find a wonderful helper in Pancakes, as he immediately staked claim to the new box that the case came in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Keith was relieved to have assistance!
> 
> While they did that, I kept cutting. I always get nervous when my computer is torn down - although not as much as I used to. I had everything BACKED UP as I tell people over and over to do, and that alleviated much of the anxiety.
> 
> I didn't get started until later in the day. By the time we returned from our morning errands, ate lunch, took care of some business things and set up my wood it was probably late afternoon. I also made a few adjustments on the pattern that were requested from the editor. They weren't a problem at all and really made the ornaments much nicer. I cut a couple of copies as well, because (as usual) I have a couple of different finishing ideas to try.
> 
> As I hinted yesterday, I went with a Damask theme for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the back of the ornament)
> 
> I made one set in curly maple and one in cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these are right off othe saw. They still need to be sanded and finished. But they really do make a nice set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good though. I hoped that my drawings that looked so nice on paper would be able to be cut without issue. I wa a little worried about the small dates on the ornaments, but they posed no problem at all. However, I wouldn't really consider them a 'beginner' project. I had to be really careful when I cut.
> 
> Funny thing happened though - I cut the first three on what I thought was a 2/0 sized blade (very small for you non-sawyers that are reading) so I would be able to get all the details nicely, and I later discovered that what I was actually using was a #2 blade! (the next larger size!) I must admit - I was "slightly" worried as to if people would be able to cut these OK while I was cutting the first three on the larger blade. I have been using a #3 blade for so much of my stack cutting, I didn't really notice that I wasn't using a 2/0 blade. After the first three ornaments, when I discovered this and I actually put in the RIGHT size blade (the 2/0) it became "easy-peasy" to finish up. I had absolutely no problem at all and I found that there was PLENTY of room between the motifs. (Big DUH for me!)
> 
> All in all - I am happy and proud of the project.
> 
> While I do have to put these patterns on hold until the magazine is published and they are released back to me, I do have several similar designs that I am working on that I WILL be able to release right away - so don't despair!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up these ornaments, and I will have some more photos for you all tomorrow. But first, I need to take my dear Coco to the vet. She has a little callouse or something on her paw pad and it is causing her to limp. I want to make sure it is nothing bad and see what they can do for her on it. That means a trip to Yarmouth and while I know I won't be lolligagging, I probably won't even get home here until this afternoon.
> 
> Oh - and the computer worked out fine. As I type, it is running at a cool 31 degrees C which is quite a bit lower from the 70 degrees C that it was shutting itself down at. I am glad the fix was for the most part 'easy' and I hope to keep these components for another few years.
> 
> It is foggy this morning, and cool. All in all, it looks like it will be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a great day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you Roger! I like this kind of cutting a lot. I have a few more things in store with this style. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Cut*
> 
> Yesterday was busy from dawn to dusk - and beyond!
> 
> I am thrilled to say that the ornaments that I drew up over the weekend were accepted for Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts holiday issue of the magazine. I am really excited about this, because I haven't done much work with them and I hope to become a regular contributor. Last year I had one of my candle trays in that publication, and I have been trying to remind myself to submit to them regularly, but I often let the time slip passed without doing so. I was hoping that I wasn't too late for this issue and I was thrilled when I came home from the gym to find a note from the editor that she liked the ornament drawings that I sent and would accept them to be included. I don't care how many times I have been published - it is always a thrill and relief when one of my projects is accepted.
> 
> That meant that I really had to 'get cutting' and get them finished so I could quickly send them out. On top of that, my computer case arrived which meant that it was time to move the guts from my older, smaller case to the larger, roomier case that would accommodate more fans and make thing much easier to work on if necessary.
> 
> My partner Keith had generously offered his time to do the tear down and set up of the new parts. Besides the new case and new fan I also recently purchased a CPU cooler which would help things run cooler. The way the mother board is set up the sensor is right next to the video card processor and it causes the temperature in the case to read warm. A couple of weeks ago, as the weather was getting warmer, I had a couple of "dreaded blue screen" shut downs, as my computer is set to shut down when it reaches a certain temperature to avoid damage. This coupled with the fact that we could hear the fans in the case running full speed almost constantly alerted us to the issue of it being too warm to safely operate.
> 
> While the mother board is a little older, it is still good and functional and I wasn't in the mood for reformatting my entire system. We had purchased a CPU cooler a couple of months ago, but it just missed fitting inside the case I had. The best solution with the least disruption was to purchase a new case and move the system into a larger, and roomier home. I also got an additional fan and purchased a different CPU cooler that would do the job. The fan and cooler arrived last week, and the case arrived yesterday. Since I was going to be at the saw anyway, Keith generously offered to move my computer into its new 'home' for me while I cut.
> 
> He did find a wonderful helper in Pancakes, as he immediately staked claim to the new box that the case came in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Keith was relieved to have assistance!
> 
> While they did that, I kept cutting. I always get nervous when my computer is torn down - although not as much as I used to. I had everything BACKED UP as I tell people over and over to do, and that alleviated much of the anxiety.
> 
> I didn't get started until later in the day. By the time we returned from our morning errands, ate lunch, took care of some business things and set up my wood it was probably late afternoon. I also made a few adjustments on the pattern that were requested from the editor. They weren't a problem at all and really made the ornaments much nicer. I cut a couple of copies as well, because (as usual) I have a couple of different finishing ideas to try.
> 
> As I hinted yesterday, I went with a Damask theme for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the back of the ornament)
> 
> I made one set in curly maple and one in cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these are right off othe saw. They still need to be sanded and finished. But they really do make a nice set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good though. I hoped that my drawings that looked so nice on paper would be able to be cut without issue. I wa a little worried about the small dates on the ornaments, but they posed no problem at all. However, I wouldn't really consider them a 'beginner' project. I had to be really careful when I cut.
> 
> Funny thing happened though - I cut the first three on what I thought was a 2/0 sized blade (very small for you non-sawyers that are reading) so I would be able to get all the details nicely, and I later discovered that what I was actually using was a #2 blade! (the next larger size!) I must admit - I was "slightly" worried as to if people would be able to cut these OK while I was cutting the first three on the larger blade. I have been using a #3 blade for so much of my stack cutting, I didn't really notice that I wasn't using a 2/0 blade. After the first three ornaments, when I discovered this and I actually put in the RIGHT size blade (the 2/0) it became "easy-peasy" to finish up. I had absolutely no problem at all and I found that there was PLENTY of room between the motifs. (Big DUH for me!)
> 
> All in all - I am happy and proud of the project.
> 
> While I do have to put these patterns on hold until the magazine is published and they are released back to me, I do have several similar designs that I am working on that I WILL be able to release right away - so don't despair!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up these ornaments, and I will have some more photos for you all tomorrow. But first, I need to take my dear Coco to the vet. She has a little callouse or something on her paw pad and it is causing her to limp. I want to make sure it is nothing bad and see what they can do for her on it. That means a trip to Yarmouth and while I know I won't be lolligagging, I probably won't even get home here until this afternoon.
> 
> Oh - and the computer worked out fine. As I type, it is running at a cool 31 degrees C which is quite a bit lower from the 70 degrees C that it was shutting itself down at. I am glad the fix was for the most part 'easy' and I hope to keep these components for another few years.
> 
> It is foggy this morning, and cool. All in all, it looks like it will be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a great day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Love these ornaments Sheila. The tree and the angel would be my favourite. I can see some rhinestones being added and maybe some glamour dust  I also like that you added the year to these.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Cut*
> 
> Yesterday was busy from dawn to dusk - and beyond!
> 
> I am thrilled to say that the ornaments that I drew up over the weekend were accepted for Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts holiday issue of the magazine. I am really excited about this, because I haven't done much work with them and I hope to become a regular contributor. Last year I had one of my candle trays in that publication, and I have been trying to remind myself to submit to them regularly, but I often let the time slip passed without doing so. I was hoping that I wasn't too late for this issue and I was thrilled when I came home from the gym to find a note from the editor that she liked the ornament drawings that I sent and would accept them to be included. I don't care how many times I have been published - it is always a thrill and relief when one of my projects is accepted.
> 
> That meant that I really had to 'get cutting' and get them finished so I could quickly send them out. On top of that, my computer case arrived which meant that it was time to move the guts from my older, smaller case to the larger, roomier case that would accommodate more fans and make thing much easier to work on if necessary.
> 
> My partner Keith had generously offered his time to do the tear down and set up of the new parts. Besides the new case and new fan I also recently purchased a CPU cooler which would help things run cooler. The way the mother board is set up the sensor is right next to the video card processor and it causes the temperature in the case to read warm. A couple of weeks ago, as the weather was getting warmer, I had a couple of "dreaded blue screen" shut downs, as my computer is set to shut down when it reaches a certain temperature to avoid damage. This coupled with the fact that we could hear the fans in the case running full speed almost constantly alerted us to the issue of it being too warm to safely operate.
> 
> While the mother board is a little older, it is still good and functional and I wasn't in the mood for reformatting my entire system. We had purchased a CPU cooler a couple of months ago, but it just missed fitting inside the case I had. The best solution with the least disruption was to purchase a new case and move the system into a larger, and roomier home. I also got an additional fan and purchased a different CPU cooler that would do the job. The fan and cooler arrived last week, and the case arrived yesterday. Since I was going to be at the saw anyway, Keith generously offered to move my computer into its new 'home' for me while I cut.
> 
> He did find a wonderful helper in Pancakes, as he immediately staked claim to the new box that the case came in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Keith was relieved to have assistance!
> 
> While they did that, I kept cutting. I always get nervous when my computer is torn down - although not as much as I used to. I had everything BACKED UP as I tell people over and over to do, and that alleviated much of the anxiety.
> 
> I didn't get started until later in the day. By the time we returned from our morning errands, ate lunch, took care of some business things and set up my wood it was probably late afternoon. I also made a few adjustments on the pattern that were requested from the editor. They weren't a problem at all and really made the ornaments much nicer. I cut a couple of copies as well, because (as usual) I have a couple of different finishing ideas to try.
> 
> As I hinted yesterday, I went with a Damask theme for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the back of the ornament)
> 
> I made one set in curly maple and one in cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these are right off othe saw. They still need to be sanded and finished. But they really do make a nice set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good though. I hoped that my drawings that looked so nice on paper would be able to be cut without issue. I wa a little worried about the small dates on the ornaments, but they posed no problem at all. However, I wouldn't really consider them a 'beginner' project. I had to be really careful when I cut.
> 
> Funny thing happened though - I cut the first three on what I thought was a 2/0 sized blade (very small for you non-sawyers that are reading) so I would be able to get all the details nicely, and I later discovered that what I was actually using was a #2 blade! (the next larger size!) I must admit - I was "slightly" worried as to if people would be able to cut these OK while I was cutting the first three on the larger blade. I have been using a #3 blade for so much of my stack cutting, I didn't really notice that I wasn't using a 2/0 blade. After the first three ornaments, when I discovered this and I actually put in the RIGHT size blade (the 2/0) it became "easy-peasy" to finish up. I had absolutely no problem at all and I found that there was PLENTY of room between the motifs. (Big DUH for me!)
> 
> All in all - I am happy and proud of the project.
> 
> While I do have to put these patterns on hold until the magazine is published and they are released back to me, I do have several similar designs that I am working on that I WILL be able to release right away - so don't despair!
> 
> Today I will be finishing up these ornaments, and I will have some more photos for you all tomorrow. But first, I need to take my dear Coco to the vet. She has a little callouse or something on her paw pad and it is causing her to limp. I want to make sure it is nothing bad and see what they can do for her on it. That means a trip to Yarmouth and while I know I won't be lolligagging, I probably won't even get home here until this afternoon.
> 
> Oh - and the computer worked out fine. As I type, it is running at a cool 31 degrees C which is quite a bit lower from the 70 degrees C that it was shutting itself down at. I am glad the fix was for the most part 'easy' and I hope to keep these components for another few years.
> 
> It is foggy this morning, and cool. All in all, it looks like it will be a wonderful day. I hope you all have a great day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Rhinestones definitely. 

I am heating up my wand as I write. I don't know how the new magazine feels about painting, but I am working on another version for my painting people. They liked them a lot as well.

It may take a couple of days, but you will see what I have in mind soon.

I am very happy you like them. Thank you so much for all your comments and support. I truly appreciate the time you take to do so.

Have a great afternoon, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ornaments Completed*

I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.

Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.

But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.

In any case, following are photos of the results . . .

The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:










The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!










I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!

I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.

Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.

I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.

I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.

So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Completed*
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.
> 
> Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.
> 
> But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.
> 
> In any case, following are photos of the results . . .
> 
> The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!
> 
> I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.
> 
> Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.
> 
> I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.
> 
> I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


These really are purdeee.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Completed*
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.
> 
> Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.
> 
> But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.
> 
> In any case, following are photos of the results . . .
> 
> The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!
> 
> I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.
> 
> Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.
> 
> I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.
> 
> I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Good morning, Roger! Thank you! Funny how something so simple can look so nice. The wood is really the star on these. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## CampD

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Completed*
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.
> 
> Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.
> 
> But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.
> 
> In any case, following are photos of the results . . .
> 
> The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!
> 
> I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.
> 
> Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.
> 
> I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.
> 
> I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Very nice!
I love the way Cherry warms-up as it ages.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Completed*
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.
> 
> Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.
> 
> But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.
> 
> In any case, following are photos of the results . . .
> 
> The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!
> 
> I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.
> 
> Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.
> 
> I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.
> 
> I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, Doug. Yes - the cherry ornaments will only look better as time passes. They are a warm, rich color right now.

Sheila


----------



## Swede

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Completed*
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.
> 
> Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.
> 
> But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.
> 
> In any case, following are photos of the results . . .
> 
> The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!
> 
> I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.
> 
> Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.
> 
> I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.
> 
> I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Good to hear your cat is OK. 
I took my Britney to the vet with a sore on his foot it turned out to be a sticker with barbs that looked like a straightened fish hook it had worked almost all the way through his foot in a few days.
The vet did have to put him to give him anesthesia so he did not fight to get it out.
I have since been spraying the vines with kills-all and we have not had a repeat of the problem.

I love your decorations I wish I was as creative as you are.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ornaments Completed*
> 
> I had another busy day yesterday. I had to take my kitty Coco to the vet yesterday to get a little bump on her paw checked out. Fortunately, it turned out to be nothing and she is fine. I was kind of worried that she would have to go through surgery or something like that to get it removed, but the vet said it wasn't a concern. I am sure Coco was happy as well, but she still wasn't thrilled with the ride to the vet and back (about 45 minutes each way). She was just thrilled to be home again and in her familiar surroundings.
> 
> Funny how things like that could kill half the day. By the time I got to work, it was nearly 2pm.
> 
> But I did get things done and I was able to sand and finish my two ornament sets. I am pretty happy with the results. I decided to finish them with spray lacquer, because I love the warm finish that it offers. Many times I oil my ornaments first prior to applying the final finish. This helps to bring out the grain of the wood. But this time I wanted to see how they would look if I just applied the spray lacquer over them, and I must say, they look just about as nice. Eliminating the oiling step didn't seem to hurt the ornaments in any way. It actually made things go a bit faster, as I didn't need to wait overnight for the oil to absorb into the pieces.
> 
> In any case, following are photos of the results . . .
> 
> The first set of ornaments were done using cherry. I love the warm color cherry offers. They will darken a bit as they age, but I still think they came out really pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set was cut from some curly maple and finished in the same manner, but this time I also added some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I think they look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see them in person! They are so beautiful. I took these pictures last night, but I am going to try one more set in the daylight to see if I could get better color on them. I love the hot-fix rhinestones because they are so fast and easy to apply, and there is no messy glue to deal with. You just put them in place, touch the heat wand to the tops and the glue on the flat side melts and adheres them into place. No oozing or mess or glue that can get on the stones to dull them. I absolutely love them!
> 
> I think that Rhinestone Canada is offering a special as well for free shipping on orders over $100. If you are considering getting some for your holiday projects, I think that it would be a great time to do so. You could make up a wonderful "starter kit" of many of the beautiful colors and sizes available. (I used 4mm stones here.) And Linda is so easy to work with and ships your order out immediately. It is a great company.
> 
> Today I need to package these little ornaments up and get them shipped out. I also want to finish writing my instructions on them as well as finish up some of the other projects that I have been showing. I am getting a little collection of UFO's (Unfinished Objects) hanging around here and I think I need to get them done.
> 
> I really appreciate your positive response on these ornaments yesterday. Even though I only showed the rough cut versions, you all were so encouraging.
> 
> I am making SEVERAL more sets along this line (with the Damask elements) that I will be able to have for immediate sale. I have some fun ideas that I think you will all like a lot.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I hope you all have a wonderfully productive and creative day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you Swede! Yes - I am so happy that Coco is OK. I always worry. It was definitely worth the trip to make sure though. That is sad about Britney. Good thing you took him as well. Where would be be without our fur babies? 

Thank you for your nice words as well. I am fortunate that I have lots of ideas. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Travelling Down the Crackled Highway - A Learning Curve*

I always have a great feeling as I see the Purolator man driving away after a pickup. Usually it means that I just completed a project and it is on its way to the publisher. That's always a feeling of relief for me, as more times than not I am coming from dealing with the nerves that accompany submitting to the magazines. Yesterday was no exception.

While I still have some writing to do on the ornaments that I showed yesterday, I wanted to take a day that was a bit 'unstructured' and relax a bit. I find that if I get away from what I have been working on intensively for a couple of days, it really keeps things fresh and I avoid being overwhelmed. Switching gears is good for me.

Keith has been working on some new things as well. He came up with four really nice "Welcome" signs that he is in the processing of finishing up for our next update. Here is a sample of one of his new plaques:










They are going to be a nice series, and he is even adding a little color to them as an option (I think he has been hanging around me too long!) We will have them available in our next update to the site, next week.

I felt like painting as well. I had a vision in my mind as to how I wanted to offer a set of painted ornaments that would be very similar to the wooden ones that I just finished. I needed to work things out though to achieve the effect that I wanted and yesterday seemed like the perfect day to do just that.

I began by cutting a set of six shapes similar to the ones I had just completed. This time though instead of cutting the inside holes for the design, I wanted them to be painted. That may seem very straight forward, but I wanted these ornaments to have an 'eggshell' cracked finish on them so that they looked like old porcelain. Thus began my new self-challenge.

Earlier in the week, I had seen one of my painting friends create a project using DecoArt's "One Step Crackle" finish. While you have seen me use a crackle finish on my own projects many times, I typically use DecoArt's "Weathered Wood" which gives a totally different result. Here is an example of how the Weathered Wood cracks (Use on my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowmen pattern).










You can see that the cracks are large and uneven - Just how I wanted them to be.

But I didn't feel that would be suitable for what I had in mind. I wanted these ornaments to have a somewhat elegant look to them, and the Weathered Wood seemed like the crackle would be a bit too "rustic" for that purpose.

Enter the "One Step Crackle" . . .

Unlike the Weathered Wood, which gives those big, beautiful and irregular cracks, the One Step works in an entirely different process which results in fine, even (what I call "eggshell") cracks. To me, it looks as if you have a lovely, old piece of porcelain and the clear coat has aged to the point where tiny cracks are forming. This is very subtle and you don't even see it on first glance, but when looking closer, it is evident. This was exactly the look I was seeking for this project.

But as with using any new product, there was a 'learning curve' and it took me the entire afternoon and many tries to achieve the look I was seeking. The application process was completely different - for the Weathered Wood, you apply the medium BETWEEN the dark base layer and the light contrasting top layer. For the One Step - you apply the medium OVER the light base coat and then apply a dark, contrasting color over it and wipe it back, allowing the dark color to remain in the clear 'cracks' that the medium caused and the light layer to show through. I made several attempts to try to figure out just how thick/thin to apply the paint/medium, as this would naturally affect the final outcome.

One thing I find is that DecoArt isn't always crystal clear in their instructions on using these specialty products. When reading the instructions on the label, it seems that there was little guidance as to things such as I mentioned. I suppose that they are depending on us as Helping Artists to experiment and report to others our findings, which is what I intend to do.

As I mentioned before, the effect from the One Step Crackle is SUBTLE. After working with the Weathered Wood for several years, I was used to actually seeing it crack right before my very eyes. But two factors come into play when using this product that we need to keep in mind - that the layer that 'cracks' is CLEAR, and that it takes a little bit more TIME to complete the process. What initially may look like a 'failure' could really be a hidden success or a success in the making. We just need to be a bit more PATIENT.

After attempting many different thickness of paint and medium and color combinations (I needed to play with the color that I applied over the crackle and wiped back) I finally found a combination that really resembled what I had in mind. The finish looked like aged fine porcelain. VICTORY!










You have to really LOOK, but it is there and it DOES add a great deal to the aesthetics of this design. Oddly enough - it was one of the FIRST processes that I tried, and after an afternoon of many trials and errors, I wound up liking the first one that I did the best! Also was the fact that I was just looking at the plain background pieces, which in themselves are quite unimpressive. It wasn't until I edged the pieces with the gold metallic that I fell in LOVE with the outcome. I need to take my own advice sometimes and be a bit more PATIENT!

Here is the final ornament:










By the time I finished this ONE ornament up, it was after 9pm. I have five more to paint today, but I can do so knowing that I feel secure in having the process under my belt. These are really quite simple to do, and will be an exercise in the skill of lining and brush control. While I don't think it is everyone's forte, it is certainly something that appeals to me. With the addition of some black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on the Damask motif,the gold metallic float shading around the edge of the ornament and the beautiful golden crystal rhinestones, as well as the subtle cracked base, the ornament looks quite beautiful. I hope you agree.

While there was a moment (or two) yesterday that I felt a bit frustrated about things and I must admit I considered giving up, I am truly happy that I stuck with it. Not only are the results just what I wanted them to be, but I also feel that I have a better understanding of the products that I am using and recommending and I am not better equip to help others as well. I always feel that our best way to learn is by trying things. While we sometimes feel that we are wasting materials and our time, the lessons we learn from hands-on experimenting are the ones that I feel teach us best. It is well worth the small price tag to gain additional knowledge. I think my time was very well invested.

Have a terrific Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Travelling Down the Crackled Highway - A Learning Curve*
> 
> I always have a great feeling as I see the Purolator man driving away after a pickup. Usually it means that I just completed a project and it is on its way to the publisher. That's always a feeling of relief for me, as more times than not I am coming from dealing with the nerves that accompany submitting to the magazines. Yesterday was no exception.
> 
> While I still have some writing to do on the ornaments that I showed yesterday, I wanted to take a day that was a bit 'unstructured' and relax a bit. I find that if I get away from what I have been working on intensively for a couple of days, it really keeps things fresh and I avoid being overwhelmed. Switching gears is good for me.
> 
> Keith has been working on some new things as well. He came up with four really nice "Welcome" signs that he is in the processing of finishing up for our next update. Here is a sample of one of his new plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to be a nice series, and he is even adding a little color to them as an option (I think he has been hanging around me too long!) We will have them available in our next update to the site, next week.
> 
> I felt like painting as well. I had a vision in my mind as to how I wanted to offer a set of painted ornaments that would be very similar to the wooden ones that I just finished. I needed to work things out though to achieve the effect that I wanted and yesterday seemed like the perfect day to do just that.
> 
> I began by cutting a set of six shapes similar to the ones I had just completed. This time though instead of cutting the inside holes for the design, I wanted them to be painted. That may seem very straight forward, but I wanted these ornaments to have an 'eggshell' cracked finish on them so that they looked like old porcelain. Thus began my new self-challenge.
> 
> Earlier in the week, I had seen one of my painting friends create a project using DecoArt's "One Step Crackle" finish. While you have seen me use a crackle finish on my own projects many times, I typically use DecoArt's "Weathered Wood" which gives a totally different result. Here is an example of how the Weathered Wood cracks (Use on my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowmen pattern).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the cracks are large and uneven - Just how I wanted them to be.
> 
> But I didn't feel that would be suitable for what I had in mind. I wanted these ornaments to have a somewhat elegant look to them, and the Weathered Wood seemed like the crackle would be a bit too "rustic" for that purpose.
> 
> Enter the "One Step Crackle" . . .
> 
> Unlike the Weathered Wood, which gives those big, beautiful and irregular cracks, the One Step works in an entirely different process which results in fine, even (what I call "eggshell") cracks. To me, it looks as if you have a lovely, old piece of porcelain and the clear coat has aged to the point where tiny cracks are forming. This is very subtle and you don't even see it on first glance, but when looking closer, it is evident. This was exactly the look I was seeking for this project.
> 
> But as with using any new product, there was a 'learning curve' and it took me the entire afternoon and many tries to achieve the look I was seeking. The application process was completely different - for the Weathered Wood, you apply the medium BETWEEN the dark base layer and the light contrasting top layer. For the One Step - you apply the medium OVER the light base coat and then apply a dark, contrasting color over it and wipe it back, allowing the dark color to remain in the clear 'cracks' that the medium caused and the light layer to show through. I made several attempts to try to figure out just how thick/thin to apply the paint/medium, as this would naturally affect the final outcome.
> 
> One thing I find is that DecoArt isn't always crystal clear in their instructions on using these specialty products. When reading the instructions on the label, it seems that there was little guidance as to things such as I mentioned. I suppose that they are depending on us as Helping Artists to experiment and report to others our findings, which is what I intend to do.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the effect from the One Step Crackle is SUBTLE. After working with the Weathered Wood for several years, I was used to actually seeing it crack right before my very eyes. But two factors come into play when using this product that we need to keep in mind - that the layer that 'cracks' is CLEAR, and that it takes a little bit more TIME to complete the process. What initially may look like a 'failure' could really be a hidden success or a success in the making. We just need to be a bit more PATIENT.
> 
> After attempting many different thickness of paint and medium and color combinations (I needed to play with the color that I applied over the crackle and wiped back) I finally found a combination that really resembled what I had in mind. The finish looked like aged fine porcelain. VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to really LOOK, but it is there and it DOES add a great deal to the aesthetics of this design. Oddly enough - it was one of the FIRST processes that I tried, and after an afternoon of many trials and errors, I wound up liking the first one that I did the best! Also was the fact that I was just looking at the plain background pieces, which in themselves are quite unimpressive. It wasn't until I edged the pieces with the gold metallic that I fell in LOVE with the outcome. I need to take my own advice sometimes and be a bit more PATIENT!
> 
> Here is the final ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I finished this ONE ornament up, it was after 9pm. I have five more to paint today, but I can do so knowing that I feel secure in having the process under my belt. These are really quite simple to do, and will be an exercise in the skill of lining and brush control. While I don't think it is everyone's forte, it is certainly something that appeals to me. With the addition of some black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on the Damask motif,the gold metallic float shading around the edge of the ornament and the beautiful golden crystal rhinestones, as well as the subtle cracked base, the ornament looks quite beautiful. I hope you agree.
> 
> While there was a moment (or two) yesterday that I felt a bit frustrated about things and I must admit I considered giving up, I am truly happy that I stuck with it. Not only are the results just what I wanted them to be, but I also feel that I have a better understanding of the products that I am using and recommending and I am not better equip to help others as well. I always feel that our best way to learn is by trying things. While we sometimes feel that we are wasting materials and our time, the lessons we learn from hands-on experimenting are the ones that I feel teach us best. It is well worth the small price tag to gain additional knowledge. I think my time was very well invested.
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday!


What a beautiful effect! You are right, it does look like aged porcelain - very delicate. Love Keith's Welcome sign. Looking forward to seeing his other creations and the rest of your ornaments.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Travelling Down the Crackled Highway - A Learning Curve*
> 
> I always have a great feeling as I see the Purolator man driving away after a pickup. Usually it means that I just completed a project and it is on its way to the publisher. That's always a feeling of relief for me, as more times than not I am coming from dealing with the nerves that accompany submitting to the magazines. Yesterday was no exception.
> 
> While I still have some writing to do on the ornaments that I showed yesterday, I wanted to take a day that was a bit 'unstructured' and relax a bit. I find that if I get away from what I have been working on intensively for a couple of days, it really keeps things fresh and I avoid being overwhelmed. Switching gears is good for me.
> 
> Keith has been working on some new things as well. He came up with four really nice "Welcome" signs that he is in the processing of finishing up for our next update. Here is a sample of one of his new plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to be a nice series, and he is even adding a little color to them as an option (I think he has been hanging around me too long!) We will have them available in our next update to the site, next week.
> 
> I felt like painting as well. I had a vision in my mind as to how I wanted to offer a set of painted ornaments that would be very similar to the wooden ones that I just finished. I needed to work things out though to achieve the effect that I wanted and yesterday seemed like the perfect day to do just that.
> 
> I began by cutting a set of six shapes similar to the ones I had just completed. This time though instead of cutting the inside holes for the design, I wanted them to be painted. That may seem very straight forward, but I wanted these ornaments to have an 'eggshell' cracked finish on them so that they looked like old porcelain. Thus began my new self-challenge.
> 
> Earlier in the week, I had seen one of my painting friends create a project using DecoArt's "One Step Crackle" finish. While you have seen me use a crackle finish on my own projects many times, I typically use DecoArt's "Weathered Wood" which gives a totally different result. Here is an example of how the Weathered Wood cracks (Use on my SLDP208 All Cracked Up Snowmen pattern).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the cracks are large and uneven - Just how I wanted them to be.
> 
> But I didn't feel that would be suitable for what I had in mind. I wanted these ornaments to have a somewhat elegant look to them, and the Weathered Wood seemed like the crackle would be a bit too "rustic" for that purpose.
> 
> Enter the "One Step Crackle" . . .
> 
> Unlike the Weathered Wood, which gives those big, beautiful and irregular cracks, the One Step works in an entirely different process which results in fine, even (what I call "eggshell") cracks. To me, it looks as if you have a lovely, old piece of porcelain and the clear coat has aged to the point where tiny cracks are forming. This is very subtle and you don't even see it on first glance, but when looking closer, it is evident. This was exactly the look I was seeking for this project.
> 
> But as with using any new product, there was a 'learning curve' and it took me the entire afternoon and many tries to achieve the look I was seeking. The application process was completely different - for the Weathered Wood, you apply the medium BETWEEN the dark base layer and the light contrasting top layer. For the One Step - you apply the medium OVER the light base coat and then apply a dark, contrasting color over it and wipe it back, allowing the dark color to remain in the clear 'cracks' that the medium caused and the light layer to show through. I made several attempts to try to figure out just how thick/thin to apply the paint/medium, as this would naturally affect the final outcome.
> 
> One thing I find is that DecoArt isn't always crystal clear in their instructions on using these specialty products. When reading the instructions on the label, it seems that there was little guidance as to things such as I mentioned. I suppose that they are depending on us as Helping Artists to experiment and report to others our findings, which is what I intend to do.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the effect from the One Step Crackle is SUBTLE. After working with the Weathered Wood for several years, I was used to actually seeing it crack right before my very eyes. But two factors come into play when using this product that we need to keep in mind - that the layer that 'cracks' is CLEAR, and that it takes a little bit more TIME to complete the process. What initially may look like a 'failure' could really be a hidden success or a success in the making. We just need to be a bit more PATIENT.
> 
> After attempting many different thickness of paint and medium and color combinations (I needed to play with the color that I applied over the crackle and wiped back) I finally found a combination that really resembled what I had in mind. The finish looked like aged fine porcelain. VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to really LOOK, but it is there and it DOES add a great deal to the aesthetics of this design. Oddly enough - it was one of the FIRST processes that I tried, and after an afternoon of many trials and errors, I wound up liking the first one that I did the best! Also was the fact that I was just looking at the plain background pieces, which in themselves are quite unimpressive. It wasn't until I edged the pieces with the gold metallic that I fell in LOVE with the outcome. I need to take my own advice sometimes and be a bit more PATIENT!
> 
> Here is the final ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I finished this ONE ornament up, it was after 9pm. I have five more to paint today, but I can do so knowing that I feel secure in having the process under my belt. These are really quite simple to do, and will be an exercise in the skill of lining and brush control. While I don't think it is everyone's forte, it is certainly something that appeals to me. With the addition of some black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint on the Damask motif,the gold metallic float shading around the edge of the ornament and the beautiful golden crystal rhinestones, as well as the subtle cracked base, the ornament looks quite beautiful. I hope you agree.
> 
> While there was a moment (or two) yesterday that I felt a bit frustrated about things and I must admit I considered giving up, I am truly happy that I stuck with it. Not only are the results just what I wanted them to be, but I also feel that I have a better understanding of the products that I am using and recommending and I am not better equip to help others as well. I always feel that our best way to learn is by trying things. While we sometimes feel that we are wasting materials and our time, the lessons we learn from hands-on experimenting are the ones that I feel teach us best. It is well worth the small price tag to gain additional knowledge. I think my time was very well invested.
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday!


Thank you, Anna! He is finishing up his four signs today. I should be able to post photos tomorrow, as well as pictures of the rest of my ornaments. I am in the process of finishing them up now. 

I hope you have a great day - a bit rainy here, but nice and cool. A perfect summer day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*

I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)

But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.

Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:










Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?

When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.

It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.

It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.










It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:










I think they look pretty darn nice:










Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:










I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.

I am really pleased with the outcome of these.

I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.

I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.










I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)
> 
> But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.
> 
> Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?
> 
> When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.
> 
> It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.
> 
> It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty darn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.
> 
> I am really pleased with the outcome of these.
> 
> I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.
> 
> I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


You sure know how to bring your projects to life. Very cool Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)
> 
> But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.
> 
> Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?
> 
> When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.
> 
> It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.
> 
> It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty darn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.
> 
> I am really pleased with the outcome of these.
> 
> I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.
> 
> I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


Thanks, Roger! I always appreciate your comments and friendship!  I am glad you like them.

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)
> 
> But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.
> 
> Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?
> 
> When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.
> 
> It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.
> 
> It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty darn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.
> 
> I am really pleased with the outcome of these.
> 
> I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.
> 
> I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


Wow Sheila! Just when I think you have hit the summit of designing you part the clouds to reveal a new level. Those ornaments are great and you make me want to pick up a brush and dive in! Thank you for all of the great designs that you share with us. Scrolling would not be as interesting without you and Keith.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)
> 
> But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.
> 
> Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?
> 
> When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.
> 
> It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.
> 
> It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty darn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.
> 
> I am really pleased with the outcome of these.
> 
> I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.
> 
> I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


Thank you, Rick! I am very lucky to have people around me (LIKE YOU!) who like and appreciate what I do. It is the BEST reward for designing!  I love seeing others enjoy my work and it just seems that I am in a good place now and have lots of ideas. I still have a few more tricks up my sleeve, so I am not done yet!

Thanks so much for your friendship and kind words!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)
> 
> But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.
> 
> Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?
> 
> When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.
> 
> It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.
> 
> It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty darn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.
> 
> I am really pleased with the outcome of these.
> 
> I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.
> 
> I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


These ornaments are beautiful! I like the contrast of the black white and gold. Looking forward to this pattern!
Back to sunshine here on the westcoast after several days of rain and cloud.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on DecoArt One Step Crackle Medium*
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you all how excited I am about this product. Even though it has been around for a while (I have had some in my arsenal of paints and mediums for years!) I had never taken the time to play around with it and try it out. I have used crackle finishes many times before, but usually I am looking for a more 'rustic' or 'country' look and my go to product was DecoArt Weathered Wood. I love that product, and I had even made a video showing how I applied it, as it was not only effective, but it was fun (and SATISFYING!) to see the paint cracking right before your eyes. (Here is the link to my video if you are interested in seeing this process done: Video on Applying Weathered Wood Crackle Medium)
> 
> But I don't always want a weathered and blistered type of crackle. That type of finish would suit the new ornament set that I was working on. This set was to be a bit more 'elegant' and I wanted them to look like fine, aged porcelain.
> 
> Enter "One Step Crackle" medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that a product that also crackles could bring such a different results?
> 
> When I saw my friend's project on Facebook, she had applied this crackle medium just to the lettering of her pretty bread box. The effect it gave was beautiful. While the background of the box was still a lovely, clean barn red color, the tan lettering was finely cracked, resembling a sticker that perhaps had cracked over time. The cracks were very tiny and subtle and made the piece very interesting. It didn't have the overall 'ratty' look that the Weathered Wood would give it, but it rather looked like the piece was well cared for, but definitely aged. It was awesome.
> 
> It got me thinking about the ornaments that I was planning to paint. I wanted them to be simple to paint, but still have some interest. In my mind, I had settled on a black and white theme with gold trim because I thought it would look classic and elegant. However, I didn't want these ornaments to appear too stark, as I was in danger of doing with using the white background. I had considered using a background with more tan or even beige tones, but if I did that, I would lose the striking contrast and risk the pieces of looking muddy instead of crisp and clear. When I saw the very subtle effect of using this One Step Crackle medium, I knew that it would add the subtle interest that I wanted without overpowering the design. It would be a perfect solution.
> 
> It did take me several tries to achieve the look I wanted. As with any new product we work with - there is always a learning curve. Unlike the Weathered Wood product that is applied over a (usually darker) base coat and then the (usually lighter) top coat is what bonds to the medium and cracks, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base color (which is the 'finish color' - in my case the WHITE) and it sits and cracks on top of the base color and dries CLEAR. You then apply a wash or glaze of contrasting color and quickly wipe it back, removing it from the surface of the cracks and allowing the contrasting color to settle into the cracks, showing your very subtle cracking pattern. I tried several methods of both applying the crackle medium as well as what I used to wipe over it and I finally settled on a beautiful result that was perfect for these elegant ornaments. I used a light gold Metallic Lustre acrylic wax and the gold shimmer filled the cracks beautifully and gave the appearance of aged porcelain or even marble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was AWESOME! Now I was really excited! You saw the result of the tree in yesterday's post and today I will show you the rest of the set finished. Here are the six ornaments included in the new pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty darn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the very fine crackle, they almost look like marble or stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that both the painters who follow my blogs and the woodworkers alike will agree that this is something that they could both apply to many projects. I only used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood for these pieces and they look like they are made of stone or porcelain. Think of the boxes, frames and other things that you could use this method with! The painting is very simple - and the only shading involved is the loose float shading of the metallic paint around the edges. The black painting is slightly 'picky' - you need to have a good lining brush to do it - but I like to think of it as a 'skill builder' which will help improve your line work and basic painting skills. The layer of black Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over the design also helps hide a multitude of errors. As you can see in my own pieces, even though I was in no way "perfect" in what I painted, the designs look crisp, clear and balanced and beautiful.
> 
> I am really pleased with the outcome of these.
> 
> I am working up the pattern for them in the next few days and they should be available on my site by the update early next week. I will also be selling the wood pieces for this project for those of you who don't cut wood. The basic shapes are fun and I bet you can think of multiple ways to use them.
> 
> I hope you found these past couple of blogs informative. Crackle mediums can be very confusing and sometimes difficult to understand. However, with a bit of understanding and a little practice they are simple to use and can give you a wide range of beautiful possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! Happy Friday to you!


Ah, but now everything is HAPPY! We are thinking of taking a few days to travel to Prince Edward Island next week if the weather is nice. Did you go there when you were visiting this side of the country last year, Anna? We are looking for some nice things to do. Let me know if you think of anything. 

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thinking Wider - Versions*

It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.

Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.

As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.

Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.

Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.










I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.

So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.

So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.

Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.

Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:










They looked equally beautiful painted:










It is all a matter of personal preference.

Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.

So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


The "Nevermore" absolutely magnificent!!!! It really speaks to the element of the super natural of Edgar Allen Poe. You MUST receive the credit and merit for an award of excellence. As I've related before I'm no artist by any means but appreciate the works of those that are. I enjoy the dated ornaments as well. Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


Thank you very kindly, Russell! Keith always teases me because I think in so many versions. It is hard to come up with a project and not offer it to both the painting and woodworking venues if I can think of them both ways. Some projects translate better than others, and I hope this plaque fares well as a woodworking project. We shall see . . .

I wish you a great Saturday!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


I luv your "Nevermore" project. Way, way cool!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


I, too like the Raven. The elements of the story are well portayed and the overall effect is just right. Here's a little music to go along with it, perhaps. From the Alan Parsons musical interpretation of Poe's collection.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


Sheila, I love the way you do lots of various methods on your patterns. It helps us all expand our horizons. I'm looking forward to seeing how you interpret your "Nevermore" in scrollsawing.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


I just read your comment to my comment on yesterdays blog. Yes, we did go to PEI last year when we were back East. It is very beautiful and Charlottetown was a great place to visit. I also enjoyed visiting the Anne of Green gables house and farm. There were wonderful trails through the woods and I could just imagine the writer walking through those woods and getting her inspiration for the books. We also took in a lot of the lighthouses and I loved all the different styles and locations. It's well worth a trip!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Wider - Versions*
> 
> It is probably no secret to any of you that not only do I create scroll saw patterns and projects for a living, but I also create painting patterns. I have always felt that the two fields were closely related, as when I first began painting I very quickly found a need to learn to cut my own wood so I could have a good supply of things to paint. I have always been one to learn to do things for myself. Perhaps it was because I was impatient or because I was always changing the painting patterns that I purchased and therefore had a need to have some custom wood cut. Or maybe it was because at this the in my life when I was just learning to paint, I had a best friend who was very much like me and had a wonderfully supportive father who believed in encouraging one to do things for oneself and be self-sufficient. Cari's dad was a wonderful teacher and he and Cari were the ones that really introduced me to the scroll saw. I truly loved it, and I felt the process of scroll sawing was very close to that of sewing - which I also had done since childhood - so I suppose it came naturally to me.
> 
> Back then (nearly 20 years ago!) it was far easier to be a woodworking pattern designer than a painting pattern designer. I had very limited means, and the world was nowhere near as 'technologically advanced' as today. Painting patterns needed many color photos to help teach the process whereas woodworking patterns only needed line work. Not only was printing the actual patterns far more expensive because they needed to be in color, but without things like digital cameras and PDF files and programs such as Photoshop, the process was not only more costly, but far more difficult.
> 
> As a result, I focused on woodworking patterns and wound up choosing that way to make my living. While I always love scroll sawing and woodworking, I still had a deep love of adding color and painting wood as well.
> 
> Several years ago, I decided to once again try to make painting a part of my business. Great advances were made in many aspects that I just spoke of, and in addition there were many new products on the market that I feel appeal to both painters and woodworkers alike. I am finding that it isn't so much the 'either' 'or' mindset that used to be present many years ago, and that many woodworkers are enjoying painting and painters are enjoying woodworking as well. This makes me pretty happy.
> 
> Last week I finished up my painted version of a fun Halloween plaque that I call "Nevermore". It is based on the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" and I really enjoyed creating it. It will be featured in the August issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine and will be my debut project with them. I was very pleased at the response I received from it, and I will be offering the wood pieces as kits to those who paint and don't cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plaque very much as well. In fact I liked it so much, I offered to do a scroll saw version of it for my project for the November version of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will ship at the end of September. I think it will translate well into an all woodworking project.
> 
> So I spent yesterday re-drawing the pattern to work as a wood plaque. This wasn't difficult, but took a bit of time for me to do so. The tangle of branches, which were easy to paint in two dimensions now had to be a bit 'straightened out' so that they would successfully be done in three. There was some 'tweaking' of the lettering (NOT TWERKING!) so that the average scroller could be successful in cutting them and a couple of other things that just had to be ironed out. Re-drawing things took most of the day, but I am really pretty happy with the results and I think that I will be able to successfully replicate the plaque using just wood. At least I think I can.
> 
> So today I will be spending the day cutting. I am pretty excited about how it looks in my head and I hope that it comes out as nice as the painted version did. I am going to cut it using a variety of hard wood and plywood and I may actually tint some of the plywood to make it look a little better. I think the scrollers will forgive me for that. Of course they can use all hard wood if they have it on hand.
> 
> Thinking in different media is like thinking in different languages. Some projects translate very well from a painted project to a woodworking project and vice-versa. Others (where subtle shading is necessary) have a harder time doing so and things don't look quite 'right' when trying to present something in both ways.
> 
> Another example is the ornaments that I just completed yesterday. While they looked beautiful done in hardwood, with the design cut out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equally beautiful painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Is this cheating on my part? Maybe just a little. But since I have been so involved in both painting and woodworking, it is very difficult for me to think of a particular project in only ONE way. So much of what I do easily translates from wood to painting and back again. I just love being able to offer both versions. While they are quite similar, the processes are like comparing the proverbial 'apples' to 'oranges'. I think that it is all good and I hope that it encourages both painters and woodworkers to think of things using a bit wider scope.
> 
> So today is another day at the saw. It is a hazy, yet calm morning here on the river. While it hasn't been what we would call a 'hot' summer, it is still very pleasant - as the weather has seemed much more autumn-like than anything. And autumn is my favorite season, so if we have two of them, that is fine with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and a great weekend.


Thank you, Martyn. I enjoyed the music a great deal. 

And thank you, Anna as well. We are hopefully going to be able to get away next week and have a couple of days to just enjoy the scenery. We don't know how long or where we are going to stay. We are just going to take it as it comes. It is good though to have some idea of what is nice to see. It is nice to hear what you liked. 

Have a great Sunday, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*

I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:










So far, so good.

Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.

I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.

Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:










I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.

My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.

While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)










I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.

The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.

One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.










Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.

I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.

I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Your talent never ceases to amaze me. Carry on Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thanks Roger! It looks kind of "messy" now, but should come together in the next day or so. (Providing that I don't break anything when sanding!) 

So far, so good. (Fingers crossed!)

Have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


You are amazing Sheila. Only you could make a scrolled piece look painted. Love It!
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Aww! Thanks, Rick! You too can do this!  I am glad you like it.

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Coming together nicely, Sheila! Ebonizing may also be an option for the dark colored woods.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Wow, Sheila, this is awesome! I love the way you cut the branches in. It looks great!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress on the "Nevermore" Scroll Saw Project*
> 
> I made good progress on my scrolled version of the "Nevermore" plaque although it did not come without its challenges. It was nothing that I couldn't overcome, but it took some real thought to sort some of the process out in my mind and make it work how I intended. But after spending the day laying things out and finally getting the chance to cut the pieces at the scroll saw, I am fairly happy with the results. Below is a photograph of where it sits as I write this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Originally I had intended to do the wood piece using all hard wood except the backing piece, which is 1/8" Baltic birch plywood. However, in creating the branches, I realized that in order to have the grain in the proper direction, the wood to cut them would need to be over 10" wide. At the 1/8" thickness that was required, it would have been hard (if not impossible) to find pieces that would be thin enough and not twist and warp. If they weren't warped initially, then certainly they would do so over time, and while it shouldn't seem to matter whether tree branches are slightly twisted or not, it would in all likelihood ruin the plaque once glued together. I thought better of it and decided to go with the plywood.
> 
> I did however use hard wood for the lettering, the moon and the raven itself. I chose some pretty maple for the header and footer pieces as well, and I plan on leaving them their natural color. So the only things that will require some acrylic stain would be the back board (which I intend to stain a soft, orange(ish) color and the branches, which will (of course!) be dark brown. No harm in that at all.
> 
> Cutting the pieces was not difficult, but certainly took a little bit of concentration. The lettering itself was cut from a thin piece of walnut that I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to join the letters on the bottom, as cutting them separately would be not only tedious to cut, but also make it difficult to glue them in place easily. The challenge here was to keep the letters looking 'creepy', and while I had to thicken them up quite a bit, I think that overall they still look pointed and somewhat menacing. I used some birch behind the letters when cutting to help stabilize them during the process, and this worked wonderfully.
> 
> My next challenge was the raven itself. I was fortunate to have some beautiful black ebony on hand that was just about 1/8" thick. Ebony is quite expensive here in Canada, and my original board was about a foot long by 4 inches wide and about 3/4" thick and cost me about $38. I realize that everyone may not be able to acquire ebony, and when I write the instructions for the pattern, I will include instructions to stain the raven as well. I am sure that I could have also used walnut for the piece, but with the ebony sitting there looking at me, I just couldn't resist. It's alluring beauty just called to me.
> 
> While it may only look like a silhouette in the larger photo, you can see in the photo below that I used a 'veining' technique to cut in the details using the scroll saw. (I purposely over-brightened the photo so you could see the actual cutting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the veining lines will show up when it is finished with spray lacquer, but when looking at the real piece, I believe it will be noticeable. I am considering applying a single red crystal rhinestone for his eye, but I haven't decided yet. We will have to see how it works out.
> 
> The moon is cut from yellow heart. While it looks very light now, once lacquered, it will look much more yellow and have a 'shimmery' effect. Once again - I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest challenges that I found was the placement sequence of the branches. When painting the original piece, I had intended the branches to be haphazardly twisted together. But that would be impossible to do in a wood picture. Simple physics allows us to only work with one level at a time, and thinking things through and deciding which level the branches would reside took some major thinking on my part. But in the end, it all worked out well and so far it promises to be a nice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today will be a fun day. Now that the pieces are all cut, I will be doing the final sanding and finishing and assembly of the plaque. Watching it come to life this way is always a big thrill, and I hope to have it ready to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I really enjoy this process. While it is not the easiest project that I created, it is not the most difficult either. Part of the fun for me is to make something that appears to be a difficult project be something that is not so much so. As with most things - breaking things into small steps makes them much easier.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying seeing this project come to life. It is fun for me to share it with you. I also hope it makes you look at other things a bit differently and takes the fear out of trying a new or different process. For that is how we learn.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you, Anna. The branches were actually the easiest part once I figured out which level top put them. 

Candy - thank you for the link on Ebonizing. I am sure that many wouldn't have access to ebony. I was fortunate to have a small piece in my 'stash' for the raven. However, if you read today's blog you will see that I feel that it may be a little DARK for my plaque. I did cut two layers of the raven and I am going to try to do some acrylic staining using the Staining and Antiquing Medium that I often use from DecoArt. I will post the results tomorrow. One day I will try the technique that you linked us to though. I always say it is good to have more than one option. 

Thank you bothso much for your input! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Progress and New Plaques*

Another busy weekend has come and gone. The speed that time passes continues to amaze me. I must be busy.

It is cool here this morning, with just a bit of rain. After the past few days which were rather warm and sticky, I am happy for the change. Although our weather here in Nova Scotia seems very mild in when I hear about how hot it has been in other places. I feel very fortunate.

I made some progress on my "Nevermore" plaque yesterday. I didn't quite complete it, but it will be done today. I did get the pieces sanded and worked on staining the background and tree branches to make it a little more colorful. I also applied the first two coats of lacquer on it, but I feel it needs at least one more. I use spray so that I am able to get some finish onto the sides of the fret cutout and sometimes it takes several coats. After all the work that went into the project, I want to be careful and patient, as I don't want to muck it up now. If all goes well, I will be shipping it out tomorrow.

Below is the final results. (Things still need to be glued into place.)










The lighting isn't optimal today, but you at least get the idea. My only trepidation regarding the piece is that the raven may in itself be a tad too dark. While dark things typically don't photograph well (especially in the light I had to work with this morning) I can honestly say that in order to see the feather lines that were scrolled into the piece, you really have to look. While a raven silhouette would be very suitable, as he would naturally be back lit by the moonlight and it would be difficult to see details anyway, I am not sure if this is desirable or not. I am still on the fence about it.

It is troubling for me when things like this pop up. While I was thrilled that I had the beautiful piece of ebony to use for him, I now am second guessing my choice as I wonder if he wouldn't be better in a lighter wood that would be washed with black acrylic in the same way I washed the branches with the brown.

Fortunately, I cut duplicates of the raven. I stacked an 1/8" piece of birch plywood under him for stability and just in case the ebony wouldn't hold up to the cutting process that I did. So right now I have the birch raven in my hand and I think before everything is glued up I will stain and finish it and place it there just to see. I am even considering sending it to the magazine without the bird glued into place. I can give them both pieces and let them decide. I just don't know.

Other than that, everything worked out fine. I think that will be the plan today as well as writing the instructions for the Damask ornaments that I finished last week as well as this project. We are planning a site update for tomorrow and Keith has already completed his new projects that he wants included. He created these wonderful Four Seasons Welcome Plaques that I think came out just beautiful:










The patterns for these will be sold both individually as well as in the set you see above. They are on the main page of our site.

I will be able to post the painted versions of my Damask ornaments for the update. I am also selling the wood blanks for that project, as well as the wood pieces for the Nevermore project for the painters. I will be posting them sometime later on today.

Again it will be a busy couple of days and a busy week in general. We are thinking of taking the latter part of the week to take a small break and travel to Prince Edward Island which is north of us. We have never been there and it is supposed to be really nice. They are calling for rain however, so we don't know if we will go or wait a couple of days. 

I hope you all had a great weekend and are enjoying the summer. Last night we had some friends over for a nice dinner and it was a nice change to have some good company. It is nice to take time to enjoy the simple things in life and we are happy that we did.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Progress and New Plaques*
> 
> Another busy weekend has come and gone. The speed that time passes continues to amaze me. I must be busy.
> 
> It is cool here this morning, with just a bit of rain. After the past few days which were rather warm and sticky, I am happy for the change. Although our weather here in Nova Scotia seems very mild in when I hear about how hot it has been in other places. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> I made some progress on my "Nevermore" plaque yesterday. I didn't quite complete it, but it will be done today. I did get the pieces sanded and worked on staining the background and tree branches to make it a little more colorful. I also applied the first two coats of lacquer on it, but I feel it needs at least one more. I use spray so that I am able to get some finish onto the sides of the fret cutout and sometimes it takes several coats. After all the work that went into the project, I want to be careful and patient, as I don't want to muck it up now. If all goes well, I will be shipping it out tomorrow.
> 
> Below is the final results. (Things still need to be glued into place.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting isn't optimal today, but you at least get the idea. My only trepidation regarding the piece is that the raven may in itself be a tad too dark. While dark things typically don't photograph well (especially in the light I had to work with this morning) I can honestly say that in order to see the feather lines that were scrolled into the piece, you really have to look. While a raven silhouette would be very suitable, as he would naturally be back lit by the moonlight and it would be difficult to see details anyway, I am not sure if this is desirable or not. I am still on the fence about it.
> 
> It is troubling for me when things like this pop up. While I was thrilled that I had the beautiful piece of ebony to use for him, I now am second guessing my choice as I wonder if he wouldn't be better in a lighter wood that would be washed with black acrylic in the same way I washed the branches with the brown.
> 
> Fortunately, I cut duplicates of the raven. I stacked an 1/8" piece of birch plywood under him for stability and just in case the ebony wouldn't hold up to the cutting process that I did. So right now I have the birch raven in my hand and I think before everything is glued up I will stain and finish it and place it there just to see. I am even considering sending it to the magazine without the bird glued into place. I can give them both pieces and let them decide. I just don't know.
> 
> Other than that, everything worked out fine. I think that will be the plan today as well as writing the instructions for the Damask ornaments that I finished last week as well as this project. We are planning a site update for tomorrow and Keith has already completed his new projects that he wants included. He created these wonderful Four Seasons Welcome Plaques that I think came out just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns for these will be sold both individually as well as in the set you see above. They are on the main page of our site.
> 
> I will be able to post the painted versions of my Damask ornaments for the update. I am also selling the wood blanks for that project, as well as the wood pieces for the Nevermore project for the painters. I will be posting them sometime later on today.
> 
> Again it will be a busy couple of days and a busy week in general. We are thinking of taking the latter part of the week to take a small break and travel to Prince Edward Island which is north of us. We have never been there and it is supposed to be really nice. They are calling for rain however, so we don't know if we will go or wait a couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are enjoying the summer. Last night we had some friends over for a nice dinner and it was a nice change to have some good company. It is nice to take time to enjoy the simple things in life and we are happy that we did.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I like the raven as he is. I can see the veining in him ok. I think the final result has turned out beautifully. Keith's Welcome signs are wonderful - I'm impressed that he has added some colour  
You'll love PEI! We centred ourselves in Charlottetown within walking distance of the waterfront and did our trips around the Island from there - one day touring the Eastside of the Island, another the Westside taking in the Anne of Green Gables Park. By the way, there is also an Anne of Green Gable Village with tourist trap items and rides etc. The Park is much more authentic and interesting (in my opinion ). We took the ferry across to the Island and came back by the bridge. Enjoy!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *More Progress and New Plaques*
> 
> Another busy weekend has come and gone. The speed that time passes continues to amaze me. I must be busy.
> 
> It is cool here this morning, with just a bit of rain. After the past few days which were rather warm and sticky, I am happy for the change. Although our weather here in Nova Scotia seems very mild in when I hear about how hot it has been in other places. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> I made some progress on my "Nevermore" plaque yesterday. I didn't quite complete it, but it will be done today. I did get the pieces sanded and worked on staining the background and tree branches to make it a little more colorful. I also applied the first two coats of lacquer on it, but I feel it needs at least one more. I use spray so that I am able to get some finish onto the sides of the fret cutout and sometimes it takes several coats. After all the work that went into the project, I want to be careful and patient, as I don't want to muck it up now. If all goes well, I will be shipping it out tomorrow.
> 
> Below is the final results. (Things still need to be glued into place.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting isn't optimal today, but you at least get the idea. My only trepidation regarding the piece is that the raven may in itself be a tad too dark. While dark things typically don't photograph well (especially in the light I had to work with this morning) I can honestly say that in order to see the feather lines that were scrolled into the piece, you really have to look. While a raven silhouette would be very suitable, as he would naturally be back lit by the moonlight and it would be difficult to see details anyway, I am not sure if this is desirable or not. I am still on the fence about it.
> 
> It is troubling for me when things like this pop up. While I was thrilled that I had the beautiful piece of ebony to use for him, I now am second guessing my choice as I wonder if he wouldn't be better in a lighter wood that would be washed with black acrylic in the same way I washed the branches with the brown.
> 
> Fortunately, I cut duplicates of the raven. I stacked an 1/8" piece of birch plywood under him for stability and just in case the ebony wouldn't hold up to the cutting process that I did. So right now I have the birch raven in my hand and I think before everything is glued up I will stain and finish it and place it there just to see. I am even considering sending it to the magazine without the bird glued into place. I can give them both pieces and let them decide. I just don't know.
> 
> Other than that, everything worked out fine. I think that will be the plan today as well as writing the instructions for the Damask ornaments that I finished last week as well as this project. We are planning a site update for tomorrow and Keith has already completed his new projects that he wants included. He created these wonderful Four Seasons Welcome Plaques that I think came out just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns for these will be sold both individually as well as in the set you see above. They are on the main page of our site.
> 
> I will be able to post the painted versions of my Damask ornaments for the update. I am also selling the wood blanks for that project, as well as the wood pieces for the Nevermore project for the painters. I will be posting them sometime later on today.
> 
> Again it will be a busy couple of days and a busy week in general. We are thinking of taking the latter part of the week to take a small break and travel to Prince Edward Island which is north of us. We have never been there and it is supposed to be really nice. They are calling for rain however, so we don't know if we will go or wait a couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are enjoying the summer. Last night we had some friends over for a nice dinner and it was a nice change to have some good company. It is nice to take time to enjoy the simple things in life and we are happy that we did.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila Ebony can be a funny wood
If you turn it, best to scrape rather than "cut" 
Got this fae bagpipe makers.
Have you tried Indian ink on edge grain Ash
Sand fine then paint liberally with the Indian ink
once dry you get these lines that can give a feather fur
look. I buy the liter bottle fae the tattoo suppliers

Good Night fae

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Progress and New Plaques*
> 
> Another busy weekend has come and gone. The speed that time passes continues to amaze me. I must be busy.
> 
> It is cool here this morning, with just a bit of rain. After the past few days which were rather warm and sticky, I am happy for the change. Although our weather here in Nova Scotia seems very mild in when I hear about how hot it has been in other places. I feel very fortunate.
> 
> I made some progress on my "Nevermore" plaque yesterday. I didn't quite complete it, but it will be done today. I did get the pieces sanded and worked on staining the background and tree branches to make it a little more colorful. I also applied the first two coats of lacquer on it, but I feel it needs at least one more. I use spray so that I am able to get some finish onto the sides of the fret cutout and sometimes it takes several coats. After all the work that went into the project, I want to be careful and patient, as I don't want to muck it up now. If all goes well, I will be shipping it out tomorrow.
> 
> Below is the final results. (Things still need to be glued into place.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting isn't optimal today, but you at least get the idea. My only trepidation regarding the piece is that the raven may in itself be a tad too dark. While dark things typically don't photograph well (especially in the light I had to work with this morning) I can honestly say that in order to see the feather lines that were scrolled into the piece, you really have to look. While a raven silhouette would be very suitable, as he would naturally be back lit by the moonlight and it would be difficult to see details anyway, I am not sure if this is desirable or not. I am still on the fence about it.
> 
> It is troubling for me when things like this pop up. While I was thrilled that I had the beautiful piece of ebony to use for him, I now am second guessing my choice as I wonder if he wouldn't be better in a lighter wood that would be washed with black acrylic in the same way I washed the branches with the brown.
> 
> Fortunately, I cut duplicates of the raven. I stacked an 1/8" piece of birch plywood under him for stability and just in case the ebony wouldn't hold up to the cutting process that I did. So right now I have the birch raven in my hand and I think before everything is glued up I will stain and finish it and place it there just to see. I am even considering sending it to the magazine without the bird glued into place. I can give them both pieces and let them decide. I just don't know.
> 
> Other than that, everything worked out fine. I think that will be the plan today as well as writing the instructions for the Damask ornaments that I finished last week as well as this project. We are planning a site update for tomorrow and Keith has already completed his new projects that he wants included. He created these wonderful Four Seasons Welcome Plaques that I think came out just beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns for these will be sold both individually as well as in the set you see above. They are on the main page of our site.
> 
> I will be able to post the painted versions of my Damask ornaments for the update. I am also selling the wood blanks for that project, as well as the wood pieces for the Nevermore project for the painters. I will be posting them sometime later on today.
> 
> Again it will be a busy couple of days and a busy week in general. We are thinking of taking the latter part of the week to take a small break and travel to Prince Edward Island which is north of us. We have never been there and it is supposed to be really nice. They are calling for rain however, so we don't know if we will go or wait a couple of days.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and are enjoying the summer. Last night we had some friends over for a nice dinner and it was a nice change to have some good company. It is nice to take time to enjoy the simple things in life and we are happy that we did.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi, Anna - We are hoping to leave either tomorrow or Thursday. We are not sure yet as I have some things I have to get done before we go. I appreciate the head's up on some of the attractions available at PEI. We certainly don't want to get into 'touristy' stuff and would rather just observer the quiet and natural things that the island provides. Hopefully we will take some pictures to share.

Jamie - yes - it is a tricky wood to deal with. Some of it is 'browner' in color than others as well This was just a small piece that I had on hand. I did a blog (next post) on the results of using acrylic paint and gel stain medium to tint some birch black and the results was nice. Not caustic or smelly either. While I would like to try many of the exotic finishes that others use, I find that since I am gearing my patterns to the masses, I need to try to keep to materials that are readily available in just about any area. Sometimes it is difficult to get woodworkers to add any color to the project. I try to make it as simple and fuss-free as I can.

I would like to try your suggestion on one of my own projects though someday. I love learning new techniques.

Thank you for your input and thoughts. I appreciate your ideas very much.

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fifty Shades of Black*

OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.

Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.

I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.

Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.

First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:










As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.

I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.

The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:










The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:










It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.

I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.

I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.

Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.

After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


They both look fantastic and either would make this project look great.

I would personally use walnut for the raven, simply because it's a dark wood, doesn't need stain and I don't have any ebony. 

This is going to be a big hit when the magazine hits the stands!

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Thank you, Bob.  I considered walnut until I found I had the ebony. I am sure it would look nice too.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


That's just over the top cool Shelia.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Good morning Sheila,
I am with KnotCurser on this. I love working with Walnut and always have some of different thicknesses on hand. You did a great job on this plaque and I will be waiting for the mailman when that issue goes out.
Have a great get away if you go. You guys deserve it.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Good morning Sheila! Everything on this plaque has turned out so beautifully! Love the rhinestone eye! Both versions of the raven look great. My personal preference would be the darker one. 
Have fun on PEI! I hope you manage to get away. A break is always good especially to a beautiful place.
Sunny and warm here!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Looking good Sheila. My preference is for the darker black of the ebony, simply because it is closer to the colour of the ravens that visit our back yard. Nice work.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


This is an outstanding project and I've enjoyed following your posts. As I see it, it ends up being an artistic choice of the person who is doing it, but these are two great alternatives. I think I'd probably opt for dying walnut, but that's just me. Best wishes on what I'm sure is going to be a great success.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fifty Shades of Black*
> 
> OK. Only two. But you are here reading so I got your attention.
> 
> Today will I will show you the final photos of the scroll sawn version of my "Nevermore" plaque. I finished it up yesterday, and it is heading out to New Jersey this morning to be published in the November issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, which will come out in September. That will give those of you who want to make it plenty of time.
> 
> I am pleased with how it came out, but I still couldn't quite decide on whether the ebony raven was better than making a birch one and using stain on it. So (as usual) I decided to offer BOTH and let my editors figure out which one would look best. I think they are going to show both as well, and it will depend on how things photograph.
> 
> Black things are very tricky to photograph. Even with excellent lighting, it is very difficult to get the proper detail. This is especially true when the black item is placed in a multi-colored background, as with this plaque. Add to it the shadows of the dimensional branches and it really can be tough. I did manage to get some nice lighting this morning just as the sun was coming up. It was a time when it was light enough out for my camera to capture the pieces, yet not so bright as to cast additional shadows. I think it is the best I will do with the equipment that I have.
> 
> First I wanted to show you the two ravens side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some 3mm red rhinestones for the eye. I think this made a huge difference in the wooden version and I really liked the result. If ever there was a time to add a rhinestone, this would have been it.
> 
> I took photos of the plaque with the ebony as well as the stained birch raven and I can't really decide which I like better.
> 
> The ebony bird looked more like a silhouette in the photo, although in person, you could see the details - albeit they are very subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stained birch raven also looked good, with the lighter shade of black allowing the wood grain to show through - looking like the feather pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was hard for me to choose. I suppose it will be a matter of personal choice as well as the availability of materials.
> 
> I suppose with the high cost of the ebony, the stained birch is a very nice alternative. That is why I wanted to present both versions. I don't think it is really worth it to chase all over looking for a suitable piece of wood if you don't have to do so. That is just my thoughts on it.
> 
> I have a very busy day today, as I am writing the instructions for this project as well as for the painted Damask Ornaments that I showed you all last week. We are planning to get the site updated either tonight or tomorrow and then we want to take a couple of days to escape to Prince Edward Island for a small vacation for a couple of days. We are watching the weather and hoping that it will be nice.
> 
> Thank you all who have been commenting on this project and sending me notes on it. It really makes me feel good when I see so much interesting in something that I created. I hope everyone enjoys making it as well.
> 
> After a dreary, humid and rainy day yesterday, it seems much cooler and a bit my sunny today. The trees, flowers and plants are all happy and so am I.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Thank you all so much for your kind words. It seems that most people would choose the hard wood raven over the plywood piece. I actually like the darker one better as well, but I know that photographing black is really hard to do.

I sure appreciate everyone's kind input. I have received such a huge amount of positive responses from this project - as well as the painted counterpart. I think I enjoy creating from the 'dark side' once in a while. We will have to see what else I can come up with. 

Thanks again - have a great evening everyone!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On The Road for a Couple of Days and another Site Update*

Today's post will be somewhat quick! I wanted to let you all know that I won't be posting much for the next several days. Keith and I decided to take some time to explore beautiful Nova Scotia as well as Prince Edward Island. We haven't been away since October and last summer we missed taking our annual exploration trip so we felt like now was the best time to go. I pretty much met all of my deadlines and while there is still stuff that I want to do, there will ALWAYS be things to do so I figured if I didn't go now, we may miss the chance.

While we are on the road, we will be checking and mailing out the PDF orders every night. Naturally, we will not be mailing out cut wood pieces or paper patterns. Those that are ordered between now and then should be sent out by next Tuesday or so, depending on when we get back. I want you all to be aware of this because there are some new wood products on the site and I know I am going to have lots of first-time customers and I don't you to think that I typically sit on orders for several days. Usually they are out the door within about 24 hours from ordering.

We updated the site to include some of our new items. Keith's Welcome Plaque set is now available (SLDK386)










I also have posted the pattern for my new painted Traditional Damask Ornament pattern (SLDP224)










I am also selling the wood blanks for the ornaments here - SLDPK224.

In the next day or so, my "Nevermore" Painting Project Instructions will be available at Interactive Artist Online Magazine.










I am selling the wood pieces for that on my site as well right here: SLDPK223.

Those are the new things for now. We have lots of new things coming out all the time though, as you know. We will try to send PDF orders out each evening and appreciate your patience while we are gone. We know you are used to getting your patterns 'almost instantly'.

I hope you all have a great week. I won't be blogging while on the road because we may not have access to the computer. But I hope to talk to you again when I get back and have lots of pictures filled with fun and inspiration.

Thank you as well for your friendships and encouragement. Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On The Road for a Couple of Days and another Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be somewhat quick! I wanted to let you all know that I won't be posting much for the next several days. Keith and I decided to take some time to explore beautiful Nova Scotia as well as Prince Edward Island. We haven't been away since October and last summer we missed taking our annual exploration trip so we felt like now was the best time to go. I pretty much met all of my deadlines and while there is still stuff that I want to do, there will ALWAYS be things to do so I figured if I didn't go now, we may miss the chance.
> 
> While we are on the road, we will be checking and mailing out the PDF orders every night. Naturally, we will not be mailing out cut wood pieces or paper patterns. Those that are ordered between now and then should be sent out by next Tuesday or so, depending on when we get back. I want you all to be aware of this because there are some new wood products on the site and I know I am going to have lots of first-time customers and I don't you to think that I typically sit on orders for several days. Usually they are out the door within about 24 hours from ordering.
> 
> We updated the site to include some of our new items. Keith's Welcome Plaque set is now available (SLDK386)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have posted the pattern for my new painted Traditional Damask Ornament pattern (SLDP224)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also selling the wood blanks for the ornaments here - SLDPK224.
> 
> In the next day or so, my "Nevermore" Painting Project Instructions will be available at Interactive Artist Online Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the wood pieces for that on my site as well right here: SLDPK223.
> 
> Those are the new things for now. We have lots of new things coming out all the time though, as you know. We will try to send PDF orders out each evening and appreciate your patience while we are gone. We know you are used to getting your patterns 'almost instantly'.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week. I won't be blogging while on the road because we may not have access to the computer. But I hope to talk to you again when I get back and have lots of pictures filled with fun and inspiration.
> 
> Thank you as well for your friendships and encouragement. Happy Wednesday to you!


Enjoy the ride, both of you. Take it easy. Drive safe. Have a gr8 time.


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *On The Road for a Couple of Days and another Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be somewhat quick! I wanted to let you all know that I won't be posting much for the next several days. Keith and I decided to take some time to explore beautiful Nova Scotia as well as Prince Edward Island. We haven't been away since October and last summer we missed taking our annual exploration trip so we felt like now was the best time to go. I pretty much met all of my deadlines and while there is still stuff that I want to do, there will ALWAYS be things to do so I figured if I didn't go now, we may miss the chance.
> 
> While we are on the road, we will be checking and mailing out the PDF orders every night. Naturally, we will not be mailing out cut wood pieces or paper patterns. Those that are ordered between now and then should be sent out by next Tuesday or so, depending on when we get back. I want you all to be aware of this because there are some new wood products on the site and I know I am going to have lots of first-time customers and I don't you to think that I typically sit on orders for several days. Usually they are out the door within about 24 hours from ordering.
> 
> We updated the site to include some of our new items. Keith's Welcome Plaque set is now available (SLDK386)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have posted the pattern for my new painted Traditional Damask Ornament pattern (SLDP224)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also selling the wood blanks for the ornaments here - SLDPK224.
> 
> In the next day or so, my "Nevermore" Painting Project Instructions will be available at Interactive Artist Online Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the wood pieces for that on my site as well right here: SLDPK223.
> 
> Those are the new things for now. We have lots of new things coming out all the time though, as you know. We will try to send PDF orders out each evening and appreciate your patience while we are gone. We know you are used to getting your patterns 'almost instantly'.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week. I won't be blogging while on the road because we may not have access to the computer. But I hope to talk to you again when I get back and have lots of pictures filled with fun and inspiration.
> 
> Thank you as well for your friendships and encouragement. Happy Wednesday to you!


Enjoy your trip. You two deserve it.
Rick


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *On The Road for a Couple of Days and another Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be somewhat quick! I wanted to let you all know that I won't be posting much for the next several days. Keith and I decided to take some time to explore beautiful Nova Scotia as well as Prince Edward Island. We haven't been away since October and last summer we missed taking our annual exploration trip so we felt like now was the best time to go. I pretty much met all of my deadlines and while there is still stuff that I want to do, there will ALWAYS be things to do so I figured if I didn't go now, we may miss the chance.
> 
> While we are on the road, we will be checking and mailing out the PDF orders every night. Naturally, we will not be mailing out cut wood pieces or paper patterns. Those that are ordered between now and then should be sent out by next Tuesday or so, depending on when we get back. I want you all to be aware of this because there are some new wood products on the site and I know I am going to have lots of first-time customers and I don't you to think that I typically sit on orders for several days. Usually they are out the door within about 24 hours from ordering.
> 
> We updated the site to include some of our new items. Keith's Welcome Plaque set is now available (SLDK386)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have posted the pattern for my new painted Traditional Damask Ornament pattern (SLDP224)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also selling the wood blanks for the ornaments here - SLDPK224.
> 
> In the next day or so, my "Nevermore" Painting Project Instructions will be available at Interactive Artist Online Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the wood pieces for that on my site as well right here: SLDPK223.
> 
> Those are the new things for now. We have lots of new things coming out all the time though, as you know. We will try to send PDF orders out each evening and appreciate your patience while we are gone. We know you are used to getting your patterns 'almost instantly'.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week. I won't be blogging while on the road because we may not have access to the computer. But I hope to talk to you again when I get back and have lots of pictures filled with fun and inspiration.
> 
> Thank you as well for your friendships and encouragement. Happy Wednesday to you!


Oops . . . Could you have meant "Keith's Welcome Plaque set is *NOW *available (SLDK386)"? I do see it on your site, and it looks great.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On The Road for a Couple of Days and another Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be somewhat quick! I wanted to let you all know that I won't be posting much for the next several days. Keith and I decided to take some time to explore beautiful Nova Scotia as well as Prince Edward Island. We haven't been away since October and last summer we missed taking our annual exploration trip so we felt like now was the best time to go. I pretty much met all of my deadlines and while there is still stuff that I want to do, there will ALWAYS be things to do so I figured if I didn't go now, we may miss the chance.
> 
> While we are on the road, we will be checking and mailing out the PDF orders every night. Naturally, we will not be mailing out cut wood pieces or paper patterns. Those that are ordered between now and then should be sent out by next Tuesday or so, depending on when we get back. I want you all to be aware of this because there are some new wood products on the site and I know I am going to have lots of first-time customers and I don't you to think that I typically sit on orders for several days. Usually they are out the door within about 24 hours from ordering.
> 
> We updated the site to include some of our new items. Keith's Welcome Plaque set is now available (SLDK386)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have posted the pattern for my new painted Traditional Damask Ornament pattern (SLDP224)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also selling the wood blanks for the ornaments here - SLDPK224.
> 
> In the next day or so, my "Nevermore" Painting Project Instructions will be available at Interactive Artist Online Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the wood pieces for that on my site as well right here: SLDPK223.
> 
> Those are the new things for now. We have lots of new things coming out all the time though, as you know. We will try to send PDF orders out each evening and appreciate your patience while we are gone. We know you are used to getting your patterns 'almost instantly'.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week. I won't be blogging while on the road because we may not have access to the computer. But I hope to talk to you again when I get back and have lots of pictures filled with fun and inspiration.
> 
> Thank you as well for your friendships and encouragement. Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you, John!  
And thank you everyone else. We made it here and look forward to exploring the island the next several days.

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *On The Road for a Couple of Days and another Site Update*
> 
> Today's post will be somewhat quick! I wanted to let you all know that I won't be posting much for the next several days. Keith and I decided to take some time to explore beautiful Nova Scotia as well as Prince Edward Island. We haven't been away since October and last summer we missed taking our annual exploration trip so we felt like now was the best time to go. I pretty much met all of my deadlines and while there is still stuff that I want to do, there will ALWAYS be things to do so I figured if I didn't go now, we may miss the chance.
> 
> While we are on the road, we will be checking and mailing out the PDF orders every night. Naturally, we will not be mailing out cut wood pieces or paper patterns. Those that are ordered between now and then should be sent out by next Tuesday or so, depending on when we get back. I want you all to be aware of this because there are some new wood products on the site and I know I am going to have lots of first-time customers and I don't you to think that I typically sit on orders for several days. Usually they are out the door within about 24 hours from ordering.
> 
> We updated the site to include some of our new items. Keith's Welcome Plaque set is now available (SLDK386)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have posted the pattern for my new painted Traditional Damask Ornament pattern (SLDP224)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also selling the wood blanks for the ornaments here - SLDPK224.
> 
> In the next day or so, my "Nevermore" Painting Project Instructions will be available at Interactive Artist Online Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the wood pieces for that on my site as well right here: SLDPK223.
> 
> Those are the new things for now. We have lots of new things coming out all the time though, as you know. We will try to send PDF orders out each evening and appreciate your patience while we are gone. We know you are used to getting your patterns 'almost instantly'.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week. I won't be blogging while on the road because we may not have access to the computer. But I hope to talk to you again when I get back and have lots of pictures filled with fun and inspiration.
> 
> Thank you as well for your friendships and encouragement. Happy Wednesday to you!


Well that was a quick update. Hope that you have lots of enjoyment on your trip.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back from Holiday - Back to Work*

After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.

I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.

As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.

Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!

I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.

The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!

Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.

Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.

So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.

I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:

https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/

They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:










This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!

I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:

SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit

I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.

I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.

It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.

Happy Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Welcome back. You said it well about everything. Cats do mourn while we're gone.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Yes, they do Roger. They are all happy now that we are back. I would have loved to take them with, but they wouldn't fit in the Miata.  Wouldn't that be a fun trip??? LOL

Have a great Monday!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Welcome back, Sheila! Your trip sounds like just what the Dr. ordered.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


I'm glad you enjoyed PEI, Sheila. I'm looking forward to hearing about the places you saw and seeing some photos. I loved PEI! Welcome home!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you both Candy and Anna. I didn't take too many photos, but we did take some. I was more interested in enjoying the time and observing and didn't keep my camera handy. I know that is bad, but I guess I was feeling a bit lazy.

The time off was really needed. I am happy to be back, but I really thought PEI was a beautiful place. Lots and lots of coastline! We couldn't have had nicer weather, either. Not too hot but not cool either.

I am sure we will return there! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


A bit late, but welcome home any way ;-) Glad it was a good trip.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back from Holiday - Back to Work*
> 
> After nearly a week long getaway to beautiful Prince Edward Island, we have returned home feeling refreshed and more excited than ever about our work. What an incredible time we had! This has been probably one of the longest times I spent away from writing here on my blog since I began it over four years ago. I know I needed the break, but I truly missed the daily correspondence with you - my wonderfully creative readers. It made me realize just how much I enjoy chatting with you all both on the forums and through private messages.
> 
> I must admit though, that I was a bad 'tourist' in that I didn't take many photos of our journey. There was so many beautiful things to see and I wanted to see them first-hand - not from behind a camera lens. I did take some photos, but my camera is currently not accessible so you will all need to wait to see the few photos that I have. To be honest, I haven't even had a chance to look at them yet, and I hope some are suitable for sharing.
> 
> As with any time away, I returned to hundreds of emails to attend to. Not all of them need responses, but the email box is very full and I ask that you all be patient with giving me time to catch up. I will be doing that in the next few days.
> 
> Apparently there are some holidays here in Canada that I was unaware of today. As a result, none of our post offices or banks are open, which means that nothing can be mailed out today. I have many orders to go out and will get everything posted by tomorrow (Tuesday) and sent on its way. Everyone who I have talked to have been very understanding though so I am not worrying about it. It is a joy to work with such lovely customers!
> 
> I have so many things to share that it would be impossible for me to post them all in one or even two entries here. I realize many of you read while having your morning coffee and I think if I talked about the last several days at once, you would be here at least until afternoon tea. Besides - there are so many things on my own plate today that I need to get moving as soon as I am done posting here. It is all good though and I feel happy and thrilled about everything in general. I think we both really needed the break, but we are both so inspired by so many things we saw and experienced on the trip that it was an incredible boost for both Keith and myself.
> 
> The cats were thrilled to see us return. I suppose the only down side of leaving in the first place is that I need to leave the cats behind. People say they don't notice, but I beg to differ. Richard was visibly excited and came to me immediately as I walked in the door. When I picked him up, he purred and purred and kept pushing his head against my chest and 'kneading' my arm with his paws. I haven't had a greeting like that from a cat in a long while!
> 
> Coco was also very affectionate. She took her turn when Rich left and came on my lap in her gentle way and also purred her heart out.
> 
> Pancakes was the one who was rather angry at us for leaving. While he did eventually come over and sit on my lap, when I talked to him, he kind of 'grumbled' back. He was definitely out of sorts and a bit cross with us. This behavior continued throughout the day and only last night did he seem to be a bit more forgiving. He has forgiven us, but let us know that he wasn't happy with us abandoning him in the first place.
> 
> So all is well and good. I have a wonderfully busy day ahead and plan to spend the day catching up and once again sending out our bi-monthly newsletter with the site updates. I should have that sent by the end of the day.
> 
> I did want to announce something to all of my painting followers who loved the "Nevermore" painting plaque that I created a couple of weeks ago. I had many inquiries to when the pattern would be available and I am happy to say that it is now up on the Interactive Artists Online site. For those of you who aren't aware of Interactive Artists Online magazine, it is really a wonderful publication. You can follow this link to their home page and see what they are all about:
> 
> https://interactiveartistmagazine.org/
> 
> They have so much to offer, like videos, written lessons and articles. They publish new content every other month and it is available to you for the entire length of your subscription. My "Nevermore" plaque instructions are available under the Written Lessons tab at the top. You need to have a subscription to access the detailed painting instructions and line work, but right now they have a really great offer to try them out. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really incredible offer. Many of you had inquired about purchasing the pattern for the Nevermore plaque. I will not be selling the pattern myself until early next year, and when I do, it will probably cost about $9.00, as it is very detailed and includes nearly 30 step-by-step color photos. For just over the cost of two patterns, you can get a subscription to IAM for a full YEAR! That will include over 60 patterns and lessons, as well as access to instructional videos and articles. Not to mention networking and resources and all kinds of wonderful information. It honestly is a wonderful deal. This would be a great time to give IAM a try!
> 
> I also want you all to be aware that I am selling the pre-cut sign board pieces for this project. The wood kit is now available on my website here:
> 
> SLDPK223 - "Nevermore" plaque wood kit
> 
> I already have several ordered and I am sending them out tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to wrap things up for today's post. As I said - there is much to share but I need to keep moving. I'll be talking about everything in the days to come.
> 
> It is raining here this morning. Soft and quiet and nice. It appears we planned our trip at just the right time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have an incredible week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you so much, Topamax.  I am glad I was missed!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Catching Up*

The day was so busy yesterday, and I am still catching up on orders and things today. While it is fun to take a break, I always worry about the pile of work that will await me when I return home. I suppose it is a good sign though, and our little business is doing OK. I am very grateful and happy for that, as it took us a long time to get here and we still have a long way to go.

Today I want to highlight some beautiful painting items that I received from a woman in one of my painting groups on Facebook. I belong to several, and often throughout the year they hold "exchanges" where members paint something for another and we get to share in someone elses' talent. I LOVE doing the exchanges, as I love sampling (and owning!) things that were made by my friends. As someone who creates thing myself, I certainly appreciate the time and talent that is put into another hand-made piece. I think in some ways people who craft are the ones that appreciate each other the best.

I received my Summer 2014 exchange the day I was leaving on vacation. My partner was Cheryl Jones from California and she not only designs, but also sells a limited amount of finished items. her Facebook page is Under the Lemon Tree if you would like to visit it and see her other work. Her designs are just adorable!

Here is a photo of all that I received from Cheryl:










As you can see, it wasn't just one thing, but several darling goodies! The main piece was this adorable plaque that is her own design. It is an adorable beach scene which included a beach-themed snowman (complete with starfish buttons!)










and a cut little bear eating watermelon and drinking a tall, cool drink:










I loved all the little details, like real seashells on the corners of the picture:










Everything about it was just adorable! Cheryl also sent me a little bag of "California sand" complete with shells and a cute domino which was also painted with a bear:










And on the upper corner of the picture, there was this cute tag:










All in all, it was a wonderful package! What a thoughtful group of items! I felt like it was Christmas!

I plan to be involved in more exchanges. Around Christmas, I participate in several ornament exchanges, and I really love my 'collection' from other woodworkers and painters. It is so much fun!

Today I will be working on my wood cutting orders. I have several to go out and it looks like I will be spending most of my time at the scroll saw. Those of you who read know that it something that I love to do, so I look forward to a great day!

I wanted to thank Cheryl here for taking the time to create such a nice package of gifts for me. I truly appreciate it and every time I see them I will think of her fondly as well as our awesome group.

I also wanted to thank everyone who was so patient while we were away. It is hard for us to get away sometimes, but it is much easier when we know that our customers are understanding and happy that we take some time for ourselves sometimes. I think it makes us do our job better in the long run.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Catching Up*
> 
> The day was so busy yesterday, and I am still catching up on orders and things today. While it is fun to take a break, I always worry about the pile of work that will await me when I return home. I suppose it is a good sign though, and our little business is doing OK. I am very grateful and happy for that, as it took us a long time to get here and we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Today I want to highlight some beautiful painting items that I received from a woman in one of my painting groups on Facebook. I belong to several, and often throughout the year they hold "exchanges" where members paint something for another and we get to share in someone elses' talent. I LOVE doing the exchanges, as I love sampling (and owning!) things that were made by my friends. As someone who creates thing myself, I certainly appreciate the time and talent that is put into another hand-made piece. I think in some ways people who craft are the ones that appreciate each other the best.
> 
> I received my Summer 2014 exchange the day I was leaving on vacation. My partner was Cheryl Jones from California and she not only designs, but also sells a limited amount of finished items. her Facebook page is Under the Lemon Tree if you would like to visit it and see her other work. Her designs are just adorable!
> 
> Here is a photo of all that I received from Cheryl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it wasn't just one thing, but several darling goodies! The main piece was this adorable plaque that is her own design. It is an adorable beach scene which included a beach-themed snowman (complete with starfish buttons!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cut little bear eating watermelon and drinking a tall, cool drink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved all the little details, like real seashells on the corners of the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about it was just adorable! Cheryl also sent me a little bag of "California sand" complete with shells and a cute domino which was also painted with a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the upper corner of the picture, there was this cute tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful package! What a thoughtful group of items! I felt like it was Christmas!
> 
> I plan to be involved in more exchanges. Around Christmas, I participate in several ornament exchanges, and I really love my 'collection' from other woodworkers and painters. It is so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be working on my wood cutting orders. I have several to go out and it looks like I will be spending most of my time at the scroll saw. Those of you who read know that it something that I love to do, so I look forward to a great day!
> 
> I wanted to thank Cheryl here for taking the time to create such a nice package of gifts for me. I truly appreciate it and every time I see them I will think of her fondly as well as our awesome group.
> 
> I also wanted to thank everyone who was so patient while we were away. It is hard for us to get away sometimes, but it is much easier when we know that our customers are understanding and happy that we take some time for ourselves sometimes. I think it makes us do our job better in the long run.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Nice to get away, nicer to be back home Sheila

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Catching Up*
> 
> The day was so busy yesterday, and I am still catching up on orders and things today. While it is fun to take a break, I always worry about the pile of work that will await me when I return home. I suppose it is a good sign though, and our little business is doing OK. I am very grateful and happy for that, as it took us a long time to get here and we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Today I want to highlight some beautiful painting items that I received from a woman in one of my painting groups on Facebook. I belong to several, and often throughout the year they hold "exchanges" where members paint something for another and we get to share in someone elses' talent. I LOVE doing the exchanges, as I love sampling (and owning!) things that were made by my friends. As someone who creates thing myself, I certainly appreciate the time and talent that is put into another hand-made piece. I think in some ways people who craft are the ones that appreciate each other the best.
> 
> I received my Summer 2014 exchange the day I was leaving on vacation. My partner was Cheryl Jones from California and she not only designs, but also sells a limited amount of finished items. her Facebook page is Under the Lemon Tree if you would like to visit it and see her other work. Her designs are just adorable!
> 
> Here is a photo of all that I received from Cheryl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it wasn't just one thing, but several darling goodies! The main piece was this adorable plaque that is her own design. It is an adorable beach scene which included a beach-themed snowman (complete with starfish buttons!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cut little bear eating watermelon and drinking a tall, cool drink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved all the little details, like real seashells on the corners of the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about it was just adorable! Cheryl also sent me a little bag of "California sand" complete with shells and a cute domino which was also painted with a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the upper corner of the picture, there was this cute tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful package! What a thoughtful group of items! I felt like it was Christmas!
> 
> I plan to be involved in more exchanges. Around Christmas, I participate in several ornament exchanges, and I really love my 'collection' from other woodworkers and painters. It is so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be working on my wood cutting orders. I have several to go out and it looks like I will be spending most of my time at the scroll saw. Those of you who read know that it something that I love to do, so I look forward to a great day!
> 
> I wanted to thank Cheryl here for taking the time to create such a nice package of gifts for me. I truly appreciate it and every time I see them I will think of her fondly as well as our awesome group.
> 
> I also wanted to thank everyone who was so patient while we were away. It is hard for us to get away sometimes, but it is much easier when we know that our customers are understanding and happy that we take some time for ourselves sometimes. I think it makes us do our job better in the long run.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Yes it is, Jamie:
I am still trying to get through the orders and mail. As I have a kitty on my lap and one at my feet, I am sure they are happy as well. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Catching Up*
> 
> The day was so busy yesterday, and I am still catching up on orders and things today. While it is fun to take a break, I always worry about the pile of work that will await me when I return home. I suppose it is a good sign though, and our little business is doing OK. I am very grateful and happy for that, as it took us a long time to get here and we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Today I want to highlight some beautiful painting items that I received from a woman in one of my painting groups on Facebook. I belong to several, and often throughout the year they hold "exchanges" where members paint something for another and we get to share in someone elses' talent. I LOVE doing the exchanges, as I love sampling (and owning!) things that were made by my friends. As someone who creates thing myself, I certainly appreciate the time and talent that is put into another hand-made piece. I think in some ways people who craft are the ones that appreciate each other the best.
> 
> I received my Summer 2014 exchange the day I was leaving on vacation. My partner was Cheryl Jones from California and she not only designs, but also sells a limited amount of finished items. her Facebook page is Under the Lemon Tree if you would like to visit it and see her other work. Her designs are just adorable!
> 
> Here is a photo of all that I received from Cheryl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it wasn't just one thing, but several darling goodies! The main piece was this adorable plaque that is her own design. It is an adorable beach scene which included a beach-themed snowman (complete with starfish buttons!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cut little bear eating watermelon and drinking a tall, cool drink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved all the little details, like real seashells on the corners of the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about it was just adorable! Cheryl also sent me a little bag of "California sand" complete with shells and a cute domino which was also painted with a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the upper corner of the picture, there was this cute tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful package! What a thoughtful group of items! I felt like it was Christmas!
> 
> I plan to be involved in more exchanges. Around Christmas, I participate in several ornament exchanges, and I really love my 'collection' from other woodworkers and painters. It is so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be working on my wood cutting orders. I have several to go out and it looks like I will be spending most of my time at the scroll saw. Those of you who read know that it something that I love to do, so I look forward to a great day!
> 
> I wanted to thank Cheryl here for taking the time to create such a nice package of gifts for me. I truly appreciate it and every time I see them I will think of her fondly as well as our awesome group.
> 
> I also wanted to thank everyone who was so patient while we were away. It is hard for us to get away sometimes, but it is much easier when we know that our customers are understanding and happy that we take some time for ourselves sometimes. I think it makes us do our job better in the long run.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


What a beautiful gift! I love the summer snowman and the teddybear is very cute.
Have a great day. Still in a heat wave here - love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Catching Up*
> 
> The day was so busy yesterday, and I am still catching up on orders and things today. While it is fun to take a break, I always worry about the pile of work that will await me when I return home. I suppose it is a good sign though, and our little business is doing OK. I am very grateful and happy for that, as it took us a long time to get here and we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Today I want to highlight some beautiful painting items that I received from a woman in one of my painting groups on Facebook. I belong to several, and often throughout the year they hold "exchanges" where members paint something for another and we get to share in someone elses' talent. I LOVE doing the exchanges, as I love sampling (and owning!) things that were made by my friends. As someone who creates thing myself, I certainly appreciate the time and talent that is put into another hand-made piece. I think in some ways people who craft are the ones that appreciate each other the best.
> 
> I received my Summer 2014 exchange the day I was leaving on vacation. My partner was Cheryl Jones from California and she not only designs, but also sells a limited amount of finished items. her Facebook page is Under the Lemon Tree if you would like to visit it and see her other work. Her designs are just adorable!
> 
> Here is a photo of all that I received from Cheryl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it wasn't just one thing, but several darling goodies! The main piece was this adorable plaque that is her own design. It is an adorable beach scene which included a beach-themed snowman (complete with starfish buttons!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cut little bear eating watermelon and drinking a tall, cool drink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved all the little details, like real seashells on the corners of the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about it was just adorable! Cheryl also sent me a little bag of "California sand" complete with shells and a cute domino which was also painted with a bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the upper corner of the picture, there was this cute tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a wonderful package! What a thoughtful group of items! I felt like it was Christmas!
> 
> I plan to be involved in more exchanges. Around Christmas, I participate in several ornament exchanges, and I really love my 'collection' from other woodworkers and painters. It is so much fun!
> 
> Today I will be working on my wood cutting orders. I have several to go out and it looks like I will be spending most of my time at the scroll saw. Those of you who read know that it something that I love to do, so I look forward to a great day!
> 
> I wanted to thank Cheryl here for taking the time to create such a nice package of gifts for me. I truly appreciate it and every time I see them I will think of her fondly as well as our awesome group.
> 
> I also wanted to thank everyone who was so patient while we were away. It is hard for us to get away sometimes, but it is much easier when we know that our customers are understanding and happy that we take some time for ourselves sometimes. I think it makes us do our job better in the long run.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you, Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Meeting Some Friends*

It is hard to believe that it is Thursday already. I honestly don't know what happened to this past week. It is difficult for me to understand how quickly time can pass, and just when I think it couldn't move any quicker, it seem to accelerate to an even greater speed.

I can finally say that I am pretty much caught up with things. While we only were gone for four days, it seems to have taken the next several days to get caught up again. I think it shows me just how busy I can be on a daily basis.

I had several wood orders to cut and get into the mail. I really like doing that part of the business so I am pleased that is going well. It seems there is just enough work in that area to give me some time to feel like a 'woodworker' and not be overwhelmed. Since Keith and I had been cutting the wholesale wood pieces for Artist's Club the past couple of years, most any size order seems manageable. It is a nice change of pace. I currently haven't submitted any projects to them, but I plan to do so in the future so that perhaps next summer we will have some work in that area. This year I felt we needed to concentrate on our own business here and I am glad we did that. It really is a game of checks and balances when running our business. It isn't always apparent which path is the correct one to take, and sometimes we just have to try something new. But to me, that is part of the excitement.

It always feels good though as I walk out of the post office and the orders are all on their way. It is a great relief to me to finally be caught up with things and have a clean slate ahead. It is one of those rare days when I am caught up on all fronts - the magazines, the distributors, my own website and personal orders. For that brief moment, the world is my oyster and I alone decide which step to take next. What a great feeling.

Everything seemed to fall into place. Just as I was finished with my orders and obligations, we were fortunate enough to have a nice visit from some friends. I 'met' Erwin over four years ago through the Lumberjocks.com website when I began this blog. Erwin lives in Florida with his wife Edith and is a wonderful wood turner. Our friendship began by him commenting on my posts there and over the years we became friends on Facebook as well. I was also able to 'meet' Edith on Facebook and I enjoy seeing her wonderful photography that she frequently posts there.

They have both been on the road since April, travelling all through the United States and Canada in their nice camper and taking in the sights of both countries from the perspective of back roads and less-traveled paths. What a wonderful experience they are having! I think many of us would envy them and wish we could do the same.

I had been watching their progress via Facebook and saw that they were heading our way here to Nova Scotia. Actually, they were in Prince Edward Islands last week the same time that we were. But since Keith and I were only there a short while, it was difficult to schedule a time to get together, so we decided to wait until they came down here. It turned out that yesterday was the day that they would be in our area and it was the perfect time to take a break and finally meet them in person.

We made reservations at our favorite little restaurant by the ocean, although the fog was so thick you couldn't even see the water. But that didn't matter, as we had such a lovely visit and from the moment we did meet in person, we felt we had been friends for years. After a lunch of rappie pie (and shrimp for Edith) we brought them to our little place to see our 'workshop' and meet the kitties. It was wonderful to finally meet them in person and we had a wonderful visit.

They generously gave us two beautiful rosewood bowls that Erwin had turned:










Aren't they beautiful?

It was such a wonderful day all around! I truly love the friendships that I have made through my posting here and on Facebook. I have met so many wonderful people from all over the world that I truly consider my friends. Finally meeting them in person is such a wonderful experience.

My only regret was that I didn't take any of my own photos. I was so caught up in things that I completely forgot to do so. I am 'borrowing' a picture from Erwin's Facebook page of them and I hope they don't mind. Edith took some photos of us so maybe I can get some copies of them for myself later on.










What lovely people they are!

Today I think I am going to spend the day sorting and posting receipts. While I have several other things that I would like to do, I find that I neglect that part of the job most and then at tax time it is kind of a burden for me to get things done. Since I have this lull in my schedule, I think it will be the responsible thing to get things all posted and filed and caught up while I have nothing really pressing. I have so many new ideas for designs and I am anxious to begin them soon. This way I will be able to do so with a clear head and good feeling.

Today is another foggy day here in Nova Scotia. While most mornings start off like this, it is so thick that I can barely see across the road to the river. Usually it burns off an hour or two after daylight, but it looks as if it may be foggy for the remainder of the day again. It has been an odd summer in the sense that it hasn't really been 'hot' here with the exception of a couple of days. I am not complaining about that, as I enjoy the cooler weather. However, even though it is August, we still need jackets at night and the mornings have a definite crispness. Autumn is certainly not far behind.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you enjoy each day's beauty - no matter where you live - and do something creative to feed your soul.

Happy Thursday!

"Creativity itself doesn't care at all about results - the only thing it craves is the process. Learn to love the process and let whatever happens next happen, without fussing too much about it. Work like a monk, or a mule, or some other representative metaphor for diligence. Love the work. Destiny will do what it wants with you, regardless." - Elizabeth Gilbert


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Some Friends*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Thursday already. I honestly don't know what happened to this past week. It is difficult for me to understand how quickly time can pass, and just when I think it couldn't move any quicker, it seem to accelerate to an even greater speed.
> 
> I can finally say that I am pretty much caught up with things. While we only were gone for four days, it seems to have taken the next several days to get caught up again. I think it shows me just how busy I can be on a daily basis.
> 
> I had several wood orders to cut and get into the mail. I really like doing that part of the business so I am pleased that is going well. It seems there is just enough work in that area to give me some time to feel like a 'woodworker' and not be overwhelmed. Since Keith and I had been cutting the wholesale wood pieces for Artist's Club the past couple of years, most any size order seems manageable. It is a nice change of pace. I currently haven't submitted any projects to them, but I plan to do so in the future so that perhaps next summer we will have some work in that area. This year I felt we needed to concentrate on our own business here and I am glad we did that. It really is a game of checks and balances when running our business. It isn't always apparent which path is the correct one to take, and sometimes we just have to try something new. But to me, that is part of the excitement.
> 
> It always feels good though as I walk out of the post office and the orders are all on their way. It is a great relief to me to finally be caught up with things and have a clean slate ahead. It is one of those rare days when I am caught up on all fronts - the magazines, the distributors, my own website and personal orders. For that brief moment, the world is my oyster and I alone decide which step to take next. What a great feeling.
> 
> Everything seemed to fall into place. Just as I was finished with my orders and obligations, we were fortunate enough to have a nice visit from some friends. I 'met' Erwin over four years ago through the Lumberjocks.com website when I began this blog. Erwin lives in Florida with his wife Edith and is a wonderful wood turner. Our friendship began by him commenting on my posts there and over the years we became friends on Facebook as well. I was also able to 'meet' Edith on Facebook and I enjoy seeing her wonderful photography that she frequently posts there.
> 
> They have both been on the road since April, travelling all through the United States and Canada in their nice camper and taking in the sights of both countries from the perspective of back roads and less-traveled paths. What a wonderful experience they are having! I think many of us would envy them and wish we could do the same.
> 
> I had been watching their progress via Facebook and saw that they were heading our way here to Nova Scotia. Actually, they were in Prince Edward Islands last week the same time that we were. But since Keith and I were only there a short while, it was difficult to schedule a time to get together, so we decided to wait until they came down here. It turned out that yesterday was the day that they would be in our area and it was the perfect time to take a break and finally meet them in person.
> 
> We made reservations at our favorite little restaurant by the ocean, although the fog was so thick you couldn't even see the water. But that didn't matter, as we had such a lovely visit and from the moment we did meet in person, we felt we had been friends for years. After a lunch of rappie pie (and shrimp for Edith) we brought them to our little place to see our 'workshop' and meet the kitties. It was wonderful to finally meet them in person and we had a wonderful visit.
> 
> They generously gave us two beautiful rosewood bowls that Erwin had turned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they beautiful?
> 
> It was such a wonderful day all around! I truly love the friendships that I have made through my posting here and on Facebook. I have met so many wonderful people from all over the world that I truly consider my friends. Finally meeting them in person is such a wonderful experience.
> 
> My only regret was that I didn't take any of my own photos. I was so caught up in things that I completely forgot to do so. I am 'borrowing' a picture from Erwin's Facebook page of them and I hope they don't mind. Edith took some photos of us so maybe I can get some copies of them for myself later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lovely people they are!
> 
> Today I think I am going to spend the day sorting and posting receipts. While I have several other things that I would like to do, I find that I neglect that part of the job most and then at tax time it is kind of a burden for me to get things done. Since I have this lull in my schedule, I think it will be the responsible thing to get things all posted and filed and caught up while I have nothing really pressing. I have so many new ideas for designs and I am anxious to begin them soon. This way I will be able to do so with a clear head and good feeling.
> 
> Today is another foggy day here in Nova Scotia. While most mornings start off like this, it is so thick that I can barely see across the road to the river. Usually it burns off an hour or two after daylight, but it looks as if it may be foggy for the remainder of the day again. It has been an odd summer in the sense that it hasn't really been 'hot' here with the exception of a couple of days. I am not complaining about that, as I enjoy the cooler weather. However, even though it is August, we still need jackets at night and the mornings have a definite crispness. Autumn is certainly not far behind.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you enjoy each day's beauty - no matter where you live - and do something creative to feed your soul.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "Creativity itself doesn't care at all about results - the only thing it craves is the process. Learn to love the process and let whatever happens next happen, without fussing too much about it. Work like a monk, or a mule, or some other representative metaphor for diligence. Love the work. Destiny will do what it wants with you, regardless." - Elizabeth Gilbert


Ah rappie pie! Great memories of visiting that restaurant last year! it's great meeting people in person that are befriended on line. Another beautiful day here in BC. The heat wave is still strong for at least another week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Some Friends*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Thursday already. I honestly don't know what happened to this past week. It is difficult for me to understand how quickly time can pass, and just when I think it couldn't move any quicker, it seem to accelerate to an even greater speed.
> 
> I can finally say that I am pretty much caught up with things. While we only were gone for four days, it seems to have taken the next several days to get caught up again. I think it shows me just how busy I can be on a daily basis.
> 
> I had several wood orders to cut and get into the mail. I really like doing that part of the business so I am pleased that is going well. It seems there is just enough work in that area to give me some time to feel like a 'woodworker' and not be overwhelmed. Since Keith and I had been cutting the wholesale wood pieces for Artist's Club the past couple of years, most any size order seems manageable. It is a nice change of pace. I currently haven't submitted any projects to them, but I plan to do so in the future so that perhaps next summer we will have some work in that area. This year I felt we needed to concentrate on our own business here and I am glad we did that. It really is a game of checks and balances when running our business. It isn't always apparent which path is the correct one to take, and sometimes we just have to try something new. But to me, that is part of the excitement.
> 
> It always feels good though as I walk out of the post office and the orders are all on their way. It is a great relief to me to finally be caught up with things and have a clean slate ahead. It is one of those rare days when I am caught up on all fronts - the magazines, the distributors, my own website and personal orders. For that brief moment, the world is my oyster and I alone decide which step to take next. What a great feeling.
> 
> Everything seemed to fall into place. Just as I was finished with my orders and obligations, we were fortunate enough to have a nice visit from some friends. I 'met' Erwin over four years ago through the Lumberjocks.com website when I began this blog. Erwin lives in Florida with his wife Edith and is a wonderful wood turner. Our friendship began by him commenting on my posts there and over the years we became friends on Facebook as well. I was also able to 'meet' Edith on Facebook and I enjoy seeing her wonderful photography that she frequently posts there.
> 
> They have both been on the road since April, travelling all through the United States and Canada in their nice camper and taking in the sights of both countries from the perspective of back roads and less-traveled paths. What a wonderful experience they are having! I think many of us would envy them and wish we could do the same.
> 
> I had been watching their progress via Facebook and saw that they were heading our way here to Nova Scotia. Actually, they were in Prince Edward Islands last week the same time that we were. But since Keith and I were only there a short while, it was difficult to schedule a time to get together, so we decided to wait until they came down here. It turned out that yesterday was the day that they would be in our area and it was the perfect time to take a break and finally meet them in person.
> 
> We made reservations at our favorite little restaurant by the ocean, although the fog was so thick you couldn't even see the water. But that didn't matter, as we had such a lovely visit and from the moment we did meet in person, we felt we had been friends for years. After a lunch of rappie pie (and shrimp for Edith) we brought them to our little place to see our 'workshop' and meet the kitties. It was wonderful to finally meet them in person and we had a wonderful visit.
> 
> They generously gave us two beautiful rosewood bowls that Erwin had turned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they beautiful?
> 
> It was such a wonderful day all around! I truly love the friendships that I have made through my posting here and on Facebook. I have met so many wonderful people from all over the world that I truly consider my friends. Finally meeting them in person is such a wonderful experience.
> 
> My only regret was that I didn't take any of my own photos. I was so caught up in things that I completely forgot to do so. I am 'borrowing' a picture from Erwin's Facebook page of them and I hope they don't mind. Edith took some photos of us so maybe I can get some copies of them for myself later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lovely people they are!
> 
> Today I think I am going to spend the day sorting and posting receipts. While I have several other things that I would like to do, I find that I neglect that part of the job most and then at tax time it is kind of a burden for me to get things done. Since I have this lull in my schedule, I think it will be the responsible thing to get things all posted and filed and caught up while I have nothing really pressing. I have so many new ideas for designs and I am anxious to begin them soon. This way I will be able to do so with a clear head and good feeling.
> 
> Today is another foggy day here in Nova Scotia. While most mornings start off like this, it is so thick that I can barely see across the road to the river. Usually it burns off an hour or two after daylight, but it looks as if it may be foggy for the remainder of the day again. It has been an odd summer in the sense that it hasn't really been 'hot' here with the exception of a couple of days. I am not complaining about that, as I enjoy the cooler weather. However, even though it is August, we still need jackets at night and the mornings have a definite crispness. Autumn is certainly not far behind.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you enjoy each day's beauty - no matter where you live - and do something creative to feed your soul.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "Creativity itself doesn't care at all about results - the only thing it craves is the process. Learn to love the process and let whatever happens next happen, without fussing too much about it. Work like a monk, or a mule, or some other representative metaphor for diligence. Love the work. Destiny will do what it wants with you, regardless." - Elizabeth Gilbert


It is autumn-like here, Anna. Yes - we have few restaurant choices here in our area. Fortunately, the one we went to (the same one we were at with you) has excellent food, even if the menu is small. Quality, not quantity, right? 

I think that the hot weather of summer is going to bypass us here in Nova Scotia. It has been pleasant though, and I think I will take it. It is much better than heat as far as I am concerned. 

Have a great Friday and thank you for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Some Friends*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Thursday already. I honestly don't know what happened to this past week. It is difficult for me to understand how quickly time can pass, and just when I think it couldn't move any quicker, it seem to accelerate to an even greater speed.
> 
> I can finally say that I am pretty much caught up with things. While we only were gone for four days, it seems to have taken the next several days to get caught up again. I think it shows me just how busy I can be on a daily basis.
> 
> I had several wood orders to cut and get into the mail. I really like doing that part of the business so I am pleased that is going well. It seems there is just enough work in that area to give me some time to feel like a 'woodworker' and not be overwhelmed. Since Keith and I had been cutting the wholesale wood pieces for Artist's Club the past couple of years, most any size order seems manageable. It is a nice change of pace. I currently haven't submitted any projects to them, but I plan to do so in the future so that perhaps next summer we will have some work in that area. This year I felt we needed to concentrate on our own business here and I am glad we did that. It really is a game of checks and balances when running our business. It isn't always apparent which path is the correct one to take, and sometimes we just have to try something new. But to me, that is part of the excitement.
> 
> It always feels good though as I walk out of the post office and the orders are all on their way. It is a great relief to me to finally be caught up with things and have a clean slate ahead. It is one of those rare days when I am caught up on all fronts - the magazines, the distributors, my own website and personal orders. For that brief moment, the world is my oyster and I alone decide which step to take next. What a great feeling.
> 
> Everything seemed to fall into place. Just as I was finished with my orders and obligations, we were fortunate enough to have a nice visit from some friends. I 'met' Erwin over four years ago through the Lumberjocks.com website when I began this blog. Erwin lives in Florida with his wife Edith and is a wonderful wood turner. Our friendship began by him commenting on my posts there and over the years we became friends on Facebook as well. I was also able to 'meet' Edith on Facebook and I enjoy seeing her wonderful photography that she frequently posts there.
> 
> They have both been on the road since April, travelling all through the United States and Canada in their nice camper and taking in the sights of both countries from the perspective of back roads and less-traveled paths. What a wonderful experience they are having! I think many of us would envy them and wish we could do the same.
> 
> I had been watching their progress via Facebook and saw that they were heading our way here to Nova Scotia. Actually, they were in Prince Edward Islands last week the same time that we were. But since Keith and I were only there a short while, it was difficult to schedule a time to get together, so we decided to wait until they came down here. It turned out that yesterday was the day that they would be in our area and it was the perfect time to take a break and finally meet them in person.
> 
> We made reservations at our favorite little restaurant by the ocean, although the fog was so thick you couldn't even see the water. But that didn't matter, as we had such a lovely visit and from the moment we did meet in person, we felt we had been friends for years. After a lunch of rappie pie (and shrimp for Edith) we brought them to our little place to see our 'workshop' and meet the kitties. It was wonderful to finally meet them in person and we had a wonderful visit.
> 
> They generously gave us two beautiful rosewood bowls that Erwin had turned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they beautiful?
> 
> It was such a wonderful day all around! I truly love the friendships that I have made through my posting here and on Facebook. I have met so many wonderful people from all over the world that I truly consider my friends. Finally meeting them in person is such a wonderful experience.
> 
> My only regret was that I didn't take any of my own photos. I was so caught up in things that I completely forgot to do so. I am 'borrowing' a picture from Erwin's Facebook page of them and I hope they don't mind. Edith took some photos of us so maybe I can get some copies of them for myself later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lovely people they are!
> 
> Today I think I am going to spend the day sorting and posting receipts. While I have several other things that I would like to do, I find that I neglect that part of the job most and then at tax time it is kind of a burden for me to get things done. Since I have this lull in my schedule, I think it will be the responsible thing to get things all posted and filed and caught up while I have nothing really pressing. I have so many new ideas for designs and I am anxious to begin them soon. This way I will be able to do so with a clear head and good feeling.
> 
> Today is another foggy day here in Nova Scotia. While most mornings start off like this, it is so thick that I can barely see across the road to the river. Usually it burns off an hour or two after daylight, but it looks as if it may be foggy for the remainder of the day again. It has been an odd summer in the sense that it hasn't really been 'hot' here with the exception of a couple of days. I am not complaining about that, as I enjoy the cooler weather. However, even though it is August, we still need jackets at night and the mornings have a definite crispness. Autumn is certainly not far behind.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you enjoy each day's beauty - no matter where you live - and do something creative to feed your soul.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "Creativity itself doesn't care at all about results - the only thing it craves is the process. Learn to love the process and let whatever happens next happen, without fussing too much about it. Work like a monk, or a mule, or some other representative metaphor for diligence. Love the work. Destiny will do what it wants with you, regardless." - Elizabeth Gilbert


Yes we had a wonderful visit with you both. It's always nice to finally meet a friend from LJ who turns out every bit as nice as she is on line! Thanks for the picture and ornaments. Nice to handle your actual work and I'm truly impressed with your sewing as well!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meeting Some Friends*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Thursday already. I honestly don't know what happened to this past week. It is difficult for me to understand how quickly time can pass, and just when I think it couldn't move any quicker, it seem to accelerate to an even greater speed.
> 
> I can finally say that I am pretty much caught up with things. While we only were gone for four days, it seems to have taken the next several days to get caught up again. I think it shows me just how busy I can be on a daily basis.
> 
> I had several wood orders to cut and get into the mail. I really like doing that part of the business so I am pleased that is going well. It seems there is just enough work in that area to give me some time to feel like a 'woodworker' and not be overwhelmed. Since Keith and I had been cutting the wholesale wood pieces for Artist's Club the past couple of years, most any size order seems manageable. It is a nice change of pace. I currently haven't submitted any projects to them, but I plan to do so in the future so that perhaps next summer we will have some work in that area. This year I felt we needed to concentrate on our own business here and I am glad we did that. It really is a game of checks and balances when running our business. It isn't always apparent which path is the correct one to take, and sometimes we just have to try something new. But to me, that is part of the excitement.
> 
> It always feels good though as I walk out of the post office and the orders are all on their way. It is a great relief to me to finally be caught up with things and have a clean slate ahead. It is one of those rare days when I am caught up on all fronts - the magazines, the distributors, my own website and personal orders. For that brief moment, the world is my oyster and I alone decide which step to take next. What a great feeling.
> 
> Everything seemed to fall into place. Just as I was finished with my orders and obligations, we were fortunate enough to have a nice visit from some friends. I 'met' Erwin over four years ago through the Lumberjocks.com website when I began this blog. Erwin lives in Florida with his wife Edith and is a wonderful wood turner. Our friendship began by him commenting on my posts there and over the years we became friends on Facebook as well. I was also able to 'meet' Edith on Facebook and I enjoy seeing her wonderful photography that she frequently posts there.
> 
> They have both been on the road since April, travelling all through the United States and Canada in their nice camper and taking in the sights of both countries from the perspective of back roads and less-traveled paths. What a wonderful experience they are having! I think many of us would envy them and wish we could do the same.
> 
> I had been watching their progress via Facebook and saw that they were heading our way here to Nova Scotia. Actually, they were in Prince Edward Islands last week the same time that we were. But since Keith and I were only there a short while, it was difficult to schedule a time to get together, so we decided to wait until they came down here. It turned out that yesterday was the day that they would be in our area and it was the perfect time to take a break and finally meet them in person.
> 
> We made reservations at our favorite little restaurant by the ocean, although the fog was so thick you couldn't even see the water. But that didn't matter, as we had such a lovely visit and from the moment we did meet in person, we felt we had been friends for years. After a lunch of rappie pie (and shrimp for Edith) we brought them to our little place to see our 'workshop' and meet the kitties. It was wonderful to finally meet them in person and we had a wonderful visit.
> 
> They generously gave us two beautiful rosewood bowls that Erwin had turned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they beautiful?
> 
> It was such a wonderful day all around! I truly love the friendships that I have made through my posting here and on Facebook. I have met so many wonderful people from all over the world that I truly consider my friends. Finally meeting them in person is such a wonderful experience.
> 
> My only regret was that I didn't take any of my own photos. I was so caught up in things that I completely forgot to do so. I am 'borrowing' a picture from Erwin's Facebook page of them and I hope they don't mind. Edith took some photos of us so maybe I can get some copies of them for myself later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lovely people they are!
> 
> Today I think I am going to spend the day sorting and posting receipts. While I have several other things that I would like to do, I find that I neglect that part of the job most and then at tax time it is kind of a burden for me to get things done. Since I have this lull in my schedule, I think it will be the responsible thing to get things all posted and filed and caught up while I have nothing really pressing. I have so many new ideas for designs and I am anxious to begin them soon. This way I will be able to do so with a clear head and good feeling.
> 
> Today is another foggy day here in Nova Scotia. While most mornings start off like this, it is so thick that I can barely see across the road to the river. Usually it burns off an hour or two after daylight, but it looks as if it may be foggy for the remainder of the day again. It has been an odd summer in the sense that it hasn't really been 'hot' here with the exception of a couple of days. I am not complaining about that, as I enjoy the cooler weather. However, even though it is August, we still need jackets at night and the mornings have a definite crispness. Autumn is certainly not far behind.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you enjoy each day's beauty - no matter where you live - and do something creative to feed your soul.
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> "Creativity itself doesn't care at all about results - the only thing it craves is the process. Learn to love the process and let whatever happens next happen, without fussing too much about it. Work like a monk, or a mule, or some other representative metaphor for diligence. Love the work. Destiny will do what it wants with you, regardless." - Elizabeth Gilbert


Aww! And Keith and I feel the same about you and Edith! I felt I knew you both already because of our following each other on Facebook as well as here. I don't care what people say - social media places like Facebook and forums are what we make them. We can make them positive or negative and I like to keep things upbeat and happy and I find that I learn a lot about others there. I am so happy I met you both there and it was wonderful to give you both hugs in person! Safe travels home! (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Different Kind of Project*

Yesterday I had mentioned that I was going to spend the day getting caught up on some paperwork. I did spend a couple of hours in the morning doing that, but as so often happens, later on in the day I got somewhat distracted and wound up spending the day doing an entirely different type of project. Such is life . . .

I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that Keith was in the process of building a new speaker/amplifier system for our home. While we already had a really awesome system that he built before we met, he had wanted to raise things to an even higher level. One of his passions is electronics and sound systems, and he had spent the winter not only researching how to build new components, but had also built a pretty sophisticated amplifier. Here is a photo of what our "old" system looked like:










Many of you may remember that we have a very small place here. This is our main living area and as you can see on the edges of the photograph, we each have our own computers on the ends of our couch, where we each sit and work. Both computers are networked together as well as to the big screen in the middle, and we can 'drag' our desktop to the large screen if necessary. Since we don't have traditional TV, we watch everything (movies, shows on delay, etc.) through our computers, as well as listen to our music that way.

The large cabinet contained our printer, scanner and office supplies as well as extra computer equipment. Part of the re-do of the sound system was to rid the room of the cabinet, as it interfered with the acoustics of the room. However, that meant that we would lose all of that precious storage space that we so desperately needed. So what Keith did was reorganize our closets. The main one that needed work was the first closet in the kitchen next to the scroll saw. we keep our wood and shop vac there, but we saw there was a great deal of wasted space. So what Keith did was turn the closet from this:










To this . . .










Which gave us all the additional room as you see here for to store what was in the large cabinet.

So out it went.

Over the next few weeks, he continued to build the new speakers. While they seemed to be taller than the speakers in the first photo, they are built so that the large sub-woofers (the cubes that the smaller speakers are sitting on in the first pictures) would not be necessary. While we are leaving the subs there for now, once Keith builds the new stand for the TV and speakers, they will be gone.

The speakers were finished a couple of weeks ago and sound amazing. While I wasn't sure if it was necessary to 'upgrade' our old system, I can certainly hear the difference with the new components.

I realize that by the looks of it you must assume we blast our music, but that really isn't the case. While we are probably able to push the volume to extreme levels (we haven't even really tried yet) the goal here was to get better tone and clarity. All I can say is they sound "amazing."

But we wanted them to look nice as well as sound nice. The material used to create the boxes was 1" birch plywood. This was of a very high grade and cost nearly $100 per sheet. As you can imagine, Keith needed to be very exact in his design and implementation of creating the boxes. Mistakes would be very costly.

He did much of the building of the speaker boxes in his parent's basement. There was more room there and more of the larger tools that he needed. He had brought them home here a couple of weeks ago to test them, and they sounded pretty darn good. But they were unfinished and we didn't want them get dirty or damaged before we did finish them. So earlier this week we decided to finish them off.

What we decided on was a nice natural stained/painted black mix. Our 'theme' in our home is that of geometric black/browns/ and somewhat of a 'steampunk' theme. We both like that genre and little by little we are adding pieces to reflect that. Keith wanted to have the center front, top and bottom stained brown, allowing the natural grain of the wood to show through. For the black, we wanted a semi-satin, hard finish that would hold up well to dust and time. He liked the finish that I got when I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint on my paint bottle holder and we decided to try it on the speakers.










We both love DecoArt products and have always found them to be very high quality. For the two speakers, we used less than two 8oz bottles. One thing great about the Multi-Surface Satin was that it needs no primer or finish coat. It is all in one product.

After Keith stained the center portions of the speakers and used two coats of DecoArt Matte Acrylic Spray to seal them, we taped off the edges.










I carefully painted THREE coats of the Multi-Surface Satin paint, allowing each coat to dry completely. Keith (being a man) said he would have never been so patient as I was in applying the paint. He would in all probability tried to do it in one or at the most two coats and I think it would have made a mess. I really think that people need to understand that the first base coat is very important to get right. It didn't look great, as it didn't cover the brown stain areas completely, but it is NOT supposed to do that in one coat! I stressed how THIN coats were best to layer on these pieces for full and even coverage. Besides - we didn't want a ridge or lip at the edge of the black when the tape was removed. As you can see here in the photo, the edge was clean and there was no ridge or build up of paint at all. (I assure you that ALL the edges came out just as nice!)










PATIENCE is the key here! Making sure your tape is pressed firmly at that edge and then when applying paint, do so minimally near the taped edge. Don't allow it to get too thick there. You can also see how beautiful the birch stain really is.

Once the edges were completed, it was time to do the sides and back.










This was easy, but again required time and patience. While the Multi-Surface Satin dried quickly, it was imperative to make sure each coat was dry before applying the next. Otherwise it would life the previous coat, making a mess. (No - that DID NOT happen! We waited and used fans to help each coat dry faster!)

I used a roller to apply the paint to the sides and back. I applied three coats, sanding with 600 grit paper after the first to make the surface completely smooth. All three coats were applied rather thin, which gave the paint an ultra smooth look. The results were a beautifully smooth finish, which still showed a hint of the grain through it. We both liked that effect a lot:










The results are just beautiful. The speakers look wonderfully professional, and they sound amazing. I had a hard time getting a final photo because by the time they were completed last night, it was naturally dark. (We finished up after 10pm)

This morning there is a great deal of back light from the window, but you can see the beautiful results that we achieved.










We are both thrilled!

Once again, DecoArt products preformed wonderfully. The Multi-Surface Satin line comes in a huge array of colors, and like all of DecoArt's products, there is no odor and they clean up with water. Since I painted my paint rack over a year ago, it has held up to daily bumping around and use and still looks just beautiful. I think that if you like a semi-satin finish, this paint is a very good choice. Touch ups will be easy, too, as any scratches or marks can be lightly sanded and painted over again. The fact that the paint didn't need a separate finish eliminated that step as well.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation and learning about this product. Since I mostly do smaller items for decorative painting, I don't often get the opportunity to share stuff like this with you. But I really think that I will be using this paint for other things as well.

Today I will try again to do some paper work. I don't think I have to do it all in a day, so I will push the pile as much as I can. I have some UFO's to work on as well (Unfinished Objects) and I would like to complete them.

Friday is here already and we have a beautiful day here on the river. The fog seems to have left us and it is a crisp and clear morning. It looks to be a wonderful day!

Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Different Kind of Project*
> 
> Yesterday I had mentioned that I was going to spend the day getting caught up on some paperwork. I did spend a couple of hours in the morning doing that, but as so often happens, later on in the day I got somewhat distracted and wound up spending the day doing an entirely different type of project. Such is life . . .
> 
> I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that Keith was in the process of building a new speaker/amplifier system for our home. While we already had a really awesome system that he built before we met, he had wanted to raise things to an even higher level. One of his passions is electronics and sound systems, and he had spent the winter not only researching how to build new components, but had also built a pretty sophisticated amplifier. Here is a photo of what our "old" system looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you may remember that we have a very small place here. This is our main living area and as you can see on the edges of the photograph, we each have our own computers on the ends of our couch, where we each sit and work. Both computers are networked together as well as to the big screen in the middle, and we can 'drag' our desktop to the large screen if necessary. Since we don't have traditional TV, we watch everything (movies, shows on delay, etc.) through our computers, as well as listen to our music that way.
> 
> The large cabinet contained our printer, scanner and office supplies as well as extra computer equipment. Part of the re-do of the sound system was to rid the room of the cabinet, as it interfered with the acoustics of the room. However, that meant that we would lose all of that precious storage space that we so desperately needed. So what Keith did was reorganize our closets. The main one that needed work was the first closet in the kitchen next to the scroll saw. we keep our wood and shop vac there, but we saw there was a great deal of wasted space. So what Keith did was turn the closet from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave us all the additional room as you see here for to store what was in the large cabinet.
> 
> So out it went.
> 
> Over the next few weeks, he continued to build the new speakers. While they seemed to be taller than the speakers in the first photo, they are built so that the large sub-woofers (the cubes that the smaller speakers are sitting on in the first pictures) would not be necessary. While we are leaving the subs there for now, once Keith builds the new stand for the TV and speakers, they will be gone.
> 
> The speakers were finished a couple of weeks ago and sound amazing. While I wasn't sure if it was necessary to 'upgrade' our old system, I can certainly hear the difference with the new components.
> 
> I realize that by the looks of it you must assume we blast our music, but that really isn't the case. While we are probably able to push the volume to extreme levels (we haven't even really tried yet) the goal here was to get better tone and clarity. All I can say is they sound "amazing."
> 
> But we wanted them to look nice as well as sound nice. The material used to create the boxes was 1" birch plywood. This was of a very high grade and cost nearly $100 per sheet. As you can imagine, Keith needed to be very exact in his design and implementation of creating the boxes. Mistakes would be very costly.
> 
> He did much of the building of the speaker boxes in his parent's basement. There was more room there and more of the larger tools that he needed. He had brought them home here a couple of weeks ago to test them, and they sounded pretty darn good. But they were unfinished and we didn't want them get dirty or damaged before we did finish them. So earlier this week we decided to finish them off.
> 
> What we decided on was a nice natural stained/painted black mix. Our 'theme' in our home is that of geometric black/browns/ and somewhat of a 'steampunk' theme. We both like that genre and little by little we are adding pieces to reflect that. Keith wanted to have the center front, top and bottom stained brown, allowing the natural grain of the wood to show through. For the black, we wanted a semi-satin, hard finish that would hold up well to dust and time. He liked the finish that I got when I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint on my paint bottle holder and we decided to try it on the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both love DecoArt products and have always found them to be very high quality. For the two speakers, we used less than two 8oz bottles. One thing great about the Multi-Surface Satin was that it needs no primer or finish coat. It is all in one product.
> 
> After Keith stained the center portions of the speakers and used two coats of DecoArt Matte Acrylic Spray to seal them, we taped off the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully painted THREE coats of the Multi-Surface Satin paint, allowing each coat to dry completely. Keith (being a man) said he would have never been so patient as I was in applying the paint. He would in all probability tried to do it in one or at the most two coats and I think it would have made a mess. I really think that people need to understand that the first base coat is very important to get right. It didn't look great, as it didn't cover the brown stain areas completely, but it is NOT supposed to do that in one coat! I stressed how THIN coats were best to layer on these pieces for full and even coverage. Besides - we didn't want a ridge or lip at the edge of the black when the tape was removed. As you can see here in the photo, the edge was clean and there was no ridge or build up of paint at all. (I assure you that ALL the edges came out just as nice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATIENCE is the key here! Making sure your tape is pressed firmly at that edge and then when applying paint, do so minimally near the taped edge. Don't allow it to get too thick there. You can also see how beautiful the birch stain really is.
> 
> Once the edges were completed, it was time to do the sides and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was easy, but again required time and patience. While the Multi-Surface Satin dried quickly, it was imperative to make sure each coat was dry before applying the next. Otherwise it would life the previous coat, making a mess. (No - that DID NOT happen! We waited and used fans to help each coat dry faster!)
> 
> I used a roller to apply the paint to the sides and back. I applied three coats, sanding with 600 grit paper after the first to make the surface completely smooth. All three coats were applied rather thin, which gave the paint an ultra smooth look. The results were a beautifully smooth finish, which still showed a hint of the grain through it. We both liked that effect a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are just beautiful. The speakers look wonderfully professional, and they sound amazing. I had a hard time getting a final photo because by the time they were completed last night, it was naturally dark. (We finished up after 10pm)
> 
> This morning there is a great deal of back light from the window, but you can see the beautiful results that we achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both thrilled!
> 
> Once again, DecoArt products preformed wonderfully. The Multi-Surface Satin line comes in a huge array of colors, and like all of DecoArt's products, there is no odor and they clean up with water. Since I painted my paint rack over a year ago, it has held up to daily bumping around and use and still looks just beautiful. I think that if you like a semi-satin finish, this paint is a very good choice. Touch ups will be easy, too, as any scratches or marks can be lightly sanded and painted over again. The fact that the paint didn't need a separate finish eliminated that step as well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation and learning about this product. Since I mostly do smaller items for decorative painting, I don't often get the opportunity to share stuff like this with you. But I really think that I will be using this paint for other things as well.
> 
> Today I will try again to do some paper work. I don't think I have to do it all in a day, so I will push the pile as much as I can. I have some UFO's to work on as well (Unfinished Objects) and I would like to complete them.
> 
> Friday is here already and we have a beautiful day here on the river. The fog seems to have left us and it is a crisp and clear morning. It looks to be a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend!


Keith is a guy of many talents! I love the way the grain is still showing through the finish. Beautifully done! I believe music is so important and it's great to have a system that gives the best sound. Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Different Kind of Project*
> 
> Yesterday I had mentioned that I was going to spend the day getting caught up on some paperwork. I did spend a couple of hours in the morning doing that, but as so often happens, later on in the day I got somewhat distracted and wound up spending the day doing an entirely different type of project. Such is life . . .
> 
> I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that Keith was in the process of building a new speaker/amplifier system for our home. While we already had a really awesome system that he built before we met, he had wanted to raise things to an even higher level. One of his passions is electronics and sound systems, and he had spent the winter not only researching how to build new components, but had also built a pretty sophisticated amplifier. Here is a photo of what our "old" system looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you may remember that we have a very small place here. This is our main living area and as you can see on the edges of the photograph, we each have our own computers on the ends of our couch, where we each sit and work. Both computers are networked together as well as to the big screen in the middle, and we can 'drag' our desktop to the large screen if necessary. Since we don't have traditional TV, we watch everything (movies, shows on delay, etc.) through our computers, as well as listen to our music that way.
> 
> The large cabinet contained our printer, scanner and office supplies as well as extra computer equipment. Part of the re-do of the sound system was to rid the room of the cabinet, as it interfered with the acoustics of the room. However, that meant that we would lose all of that precious storage space that we so desperately needed. So what Keith did was reorganize our closets. The main one that needed work was the first closet in the kitchen next to the scroll saw. we keep our wood and shop vac there, but we saw there was a great deal of wasted space. So what Keith did was turn the closet from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave us all the additional room as you see here for to store what was in the large cabinet.
> 
> So out it went.
> 
> Over the next few weeks, he continued to build the new speakers. While they seemed to be taller than the speakers in the first photo, they are built so that the large sub-woofers (the cubes that the smaller speakers are sitting on in the first pictures) would not be necessary. While we are leaving the subs there for now, once Keith builds the new stand for the TV and speakers, they will be gone.
> 
> The speakers were finished a couple of weeks ago and sound amazing. While I wasn't sure if it was necessary to 'upgrade' our old system, I can certainly hear the difference with the new components.
> 
> I realize that by the looks of it you must assume we blast our music, but that really isn't the case. While we are probably able to push the volume to extreme levels (we haven't even really tried yet) the goal here was to get better tone and clarity. All I can say is they sound "amazing."
> 
> But we wanted them to look nice as well as sound nice. The material used to create the boxes was 1" birch plywood. This was of a very high grade and cost nearly $100 per sheet. As you can imagine, Keith needed to be very exact in his design and implementation of creating the boxes. Mistakes would be very costly.
> 
> He did much of the building of the speaker boxes in his parent's basement. There was more room there and more of the larger tools that he needed. He had brought them home here a couple of weeks ago to test them, and they sounded pretty darn good. But they were unfinished and we didn't want them get dirty or damaged before we did finish them. So earlier this week we decided to finish them off.
> 
> What we decided on was a nice natural stained/painted black mix. Our 'theme' in our home is that of geometric black/browns/ and somewhat of a 'steampunk' theme. We both like that genre and little by little we are adding pieces to reflect that. Keith wanted to have the center front, top and bottom stained brown, allowing the natural grain of the wood to show through. For the black, we wanted a semi-satin, hard finish that would hold up well to dust and time. He liked the finish that I got when I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint on my paint bottle holder and we decided to try it on the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both love DecoArt products and have always found them to be very high quality. For the two speakers, we used less than two 8oz bottles. One thing great about the Multi-Surface Satin was that it needs no primer or finish coat. It is all in one product.
> 
> After Keith stained the center portions of the speakers and used two coats of DecoArt Matte Acrylic Spray to seal them, we taped off the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully painted THREE coats of the Multi-Surface Satin paint, allowing each coat to dry completely. Keith (being a man) said he would have never been so patient as I was in applying the paint. He would in all probability tried to do it in one or at the most two coats and I think it would have made a mess. I really think that people need to understand that the first base coat is very important to get right. It didn't look great, as it didn't cover the brown stain areas completely, but it is NOT supposed to do that in one coat! I stressed how THIN coats were best to layer on these pieces for full and even coverage. Besides - we didn't want a ridge or lip at the edge of the black when the tape was removed. As you can see here in the photo, the edge was clean and there was no ridge or build up of paint at all. (I assure you that ALL the edges came out just as nice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATIENCE is the key here! Making sure your tape is pressed firmly at that edge and then when applying paint, do so minimally near the taped edge. Don't allow it to get too thick there. You can also see how beautiful the birch stain really is.
> 
> Once the edges were completed, it was time to do the sides and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was easy, but again required time and patience. While the Multi-Surface Satin dried quickly, it was imperative to make sure each coat was dry before applying the next. Otherwise it would life the previous coat, making a mess. (No - that DID NOT happen! We waited and used fans to help each coat dry faster!)
> 
> I used a roller to apply the paint to the sides and back. I applied three coats, sanding with 600 grit paper after the first to make the surface completely smooth. All three coats were applied rather thin, which gave the paint an ultra smooth look. The results were a beautifully smooth finish, which still showed a hint of the grain through it. We both liked that effect a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are just beautiful. The speakers look wonderfully professional, and they sound amazing. I had a hard time getting a final photo because by the time they were completed last night, it was naturally dark. (We finished up after 10pm)
> 
> This morning there is a great deal of back light from the window, but you can see the beautiful results that we achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both thrilled!
> 
> Once again, DecoArt products preformed wonderfully. The Multi-Surface Satin line comes in a huge array of colors, and like all of DecoArt's products, there is no odor and they clean up with water. Since I painted my paint rack over a year ago, it has held up to daily bumping around and use and still looks just beautiful. I think that if you like a semi-satin finish, this paint is a very good choice. Touch ups will be easy, too, as any scratches or marks can be lightly sanded and painted over again. The fact that the paint didn't need a separate finish eliminated that step as well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation and learning about this product. Since I mostly do smaller items for decorative painting, I don't often get the opportunity to share stuff like this with you. But I really think that I will be using this paint for other things as well.
> 
> Today I will try again to do some paper work. I don't think I have to do it all in a day, so I will push the pile as much as I can. I have some UFO's to work on as well (Unfinished Objects) and I would like to complete them.
> 
> Friday is here already and we have a beautiful day here on the river. The fog seems to have left us and it is a crisp and clear morning. It looks to be a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend!


Yes - he is multi-talented! I must admit, I was a bit afraid how it would come out, but it really looks nice and professional. Trick was several THIN coats of paint and some patience. 

Have a great day, Anna!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Different Kind of Project*
> 
> Yesterday I had mentioned that I was going to spend the day getting caught up on some paperwork. I did spend a couple of hours in the morning doing that, but as so often happens, later on in the day I got somewhat distracted and wound up spending the day doing an entirely different type of project. Such is life . . .
> 
> I had mentioned a couple of weeks ago that Keith was in the process of building a new speaker/amplifier system for our home. While we already had a really awesome system that he built before we met, he had wanted to raise things to an even higher level. One of his passions is electronics and sound systems, and he had spent the winter not only researching how to build new components, but had also built a pretty sophisticated amplifier. Here is a photo of what our "old" system looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you may remember that we have a very small place here. This is our main living area and as you can see on the edges of the photograph, we each have our own computers on the ends of our couch, where we each sit and work. Both computers are networked together as well as to the big screen in the middle, and we can 'drag' our desktop to the large screen if necessary. Since we don't have traditional TV, we watch everything (movies, shows on delay, etc.) through our computers, as well as listen to our music that way.
> 
> The large cabinet contained our printer, scanner and office supplies as well as extra computer equipment. Part of the re-do of the sound system was to rid the room of the cabinet, as it interfered with the acoustics of the room. However, that meant that we would lose all of that precious storage space that we so desperately needed. So what Keith did was reorganize our closets. The main one that needed work was the first closet in the kitchen next to the scroll saw. we keep our wood and shop vac there, but we saw there was a great deal of wasted space. So what Keith did was turn the closet from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave us all the additional room as you see here for to store what was in the large cabinet.
> 
> So out it went.
> 
> Over the next few weeks, he continued to build the new speakers. While they seemed to be taller than the speakers in the first photo, they are built so that the large sub-woofers (the cubes that the smaller speakers are sitting on in the first pictures) would not be necessary. While we are leaving the subs there for now, once Keith builds the new stand for the TV and speakers, they will be gone.
> 
> The speakers were finished a couple of weeks ago and sound amazing. While I wasn't sure if it was necessary to 'upgrade' our old system, I can certainly hear the difference with the new components.
> 
> I realize that by the looks of it you must assume we blast our music, but that really isn't the case. While we are probably able to push the volume to extreme levels (we haven't even really tried yet) the goal here was to get better tone and clarity. All I can say is they sound "amazing."
> 
> But we wanted them to look nice as well as sound nice. The material used to create the boxes was 1" birch plywood. This was of a very high grade and cost nearly $100 per sheet. As you can imagine, Keith needed to be very exact in his design and implementation of creating the boxes. Mistakes would be very costly.
> 
> He did much of the building of the speaker boxes in his parent's basement. There was more room there and more of the larger tools that he needed. He had brought them home here a couple of weeks ago to test them, and they sounded pretty darn good. But they were unfinished and we didn't want them get dirty or damaged before we did finish them. So earlier this week we decided to finish them off.
> 
> What we decided on was a nice natural stained/painted black mix. Our 'theme' in our home is that of geometric black/browns/ and somewhat of a 'steampunk' theme. We both like that genre and little by little we are adding pieces to reflect that. Keith wanted to have the center front, top and bottom stained brown, allowing the natural grain of the wood to show through. For the black, we wanted a semi-satin, hard finish that would hold up well to dust and time. He liked the finish that I got when I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint on my paint bottle holder and we decided to try it on the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both love DecoArt products and have always found them to be very high quality. For the two speakers, we used less than two 8oz bottles. One thing great about the Multi-Surface Satin was that it needs no primer or finish coat. It is all in one product.
> 
> After Keith stained the center portions of the speakers and used two coats of DecoArt Matte Acrylic Spray to seal them, we taped off the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully painted THREE coats of the Multi-Surface Satin paint, allowing each coat to dry completely. Keith (being a man) said he would have never been so patient as I was in applying the paint. He would in all probability tried to do it in one or at the most two coats and I think it would have made a mess. I really think that people need to understand that the first base coat is very important to get right. It didn't look great, as it didn't cover the brown stain areas completely, but it is NOT supposed to do that in one coat! I stressed how THIN coats were best to layer on these pieces for full and even coverage. Besides - we didn't want a ridge or lip at the edge of the black when the tape was removed. As you can see here in the photo, the edge was clean and there was no ridge or build up of paint at all. (I assure you that ALL the edges came out just as nice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATIENCE is the key here! Making sure your tape is pressed firmly at that edge and then when applying paint, do so minimally near the taped edge. Don't allow it to get too thick there. You can also see how beautiful the birch stain really is.
> 
> Once the edges were completed, it was time to do the sides and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was easy, but again required time and patience. While the Multi-Surface Satin dried quickly, it was imperative to make sure each coat was dry before applying the next. Otherwise it would life the previous coat, making a mess. (No - that DID NOT happen! We waited and used fans to help each coat dry faster!)
> 
> I used a roller to apply the paint to the sides and back. I applied three coats, sanding with 600 grit paper after the first to make the surface completely smooth. All three coats were applied rather thin, which gave the paint an ultra smooth look. The results were a beautifully smooth finish, which still showed a hint of the grain through it. We both liked that effect a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are just beautiful. The speakers look wonderfully professional, and they sound amazing. I had a hard time getting a final photo because by the time they were completed last night, it was naturally dark. (We finished up after 10pm)
> 
> This morning there is a great deal of back light from the window, but you can see the beautiful results that we achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are both thrilled!
> 
> Once again, DecoArt products preformed wonderfully. The Multi-Surface Satin line comes in a huge array of colors, and like all of DecoArt's products, there is no odor and they clean up with water. Since I painted my paint rack over a year ago, it has held up to daily bumping around and use and still looks just beautiful. I think that if you like a semi-satin finish, this paint is a very good choice. Touch ups will be easy, too, as any scratches or marks can be lightly sanded and painted over again. The fact that the paint didn't need a separate finish eliminated that step as well.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation and learning about this product. Since I mostly do smaller items for decorative painting, I don't often get the opportunity to share stuff like this with you. But I really think that I will be using this paint for other things as well.
> 
> Today I will try again to do some paper work. I don't think I have to do it all in a day, so I will push the pile as much as I can. I have some UFO's to work on as well (Unfinished Objects) and I would like to complete them.
> 
> Friday is here already and we have a beautiful day here on the river. The fog seems to have left us and it is a crisp and clear morning. It looks to be a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend!


Wow! Jam on you 2, jam on. Some Bob Segar would sound gr8 boomin outta those puppies..


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 12*

I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.

I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.

So in the mean time, I do other things . . .

The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.

Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.

As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.

Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.

It sounds good to me. 

As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)

After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:

Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:










Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.










There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!










The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.










On to panel 13!

I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!










As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.

I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## FatherHooligan

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Sheila, could your need to 'justify' yourself stem from not having set work hours? One of the dangers of a home based business is that you are 'always' at work and subconciously, or perhaps conciously, feeling that you should be producing something, anything, because you are at work. It may be particularily difficult for you to 'go home' at the end of the day because your hobby and relaxation that you love is what you do as work. They say that work will expand to fill the hours available to do it…letting work consume all of your time is to start down the road to burnout and coming to begrudge the time spent at work.

I don't know you or your situation except from what you post here so I may be completely out of line, please don't take this as critisism as I greatly admire your work and am very grateful for the incentive and inspiration you've given me and my kids in beginning scrollsawing. I fully credit your postings in my wanting to start SSing myself and to getting my kids hooked also!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Oh, I don't take it as criticism, Mark. As you know - most of the time when I write in the morning it is just 'stream of consciousness' and I often type whatever I am thinking at the time.

That said - you are probably correct in saying I need to 'justify' myself sometimes. After years of struggling through some very, very lean years I conditioned myself to think that 'the harder I work, the more successful I will be'. If my job as a designer were not a success, certainly then it would be my own fault for not trying hard enough or working more hours.

I have grown to know better - I know I put a full effort into what I do - but there are still those haunting habits that creep in and make me feel guilty for taking time to just 'do nothing'. I usually don't feel it, but I have been lately and I do believe that it is a clear signal to back off a bit. I know I just returned from a "vacation" but we still came home to literally hundreds of emails that needed to be addressed. I am just now getting them all to fit on one page of my gmail program.

Writing stuff like I do in the mornings helps me clarify my thinking though. After today's post, I decided that I was going to take the entire weekend here to just do "what I want." I have many partially done things looking at me and I want to take the time to finish them and organize things a little better. Doing that will allow me to work worry-free and be more comfortable in what I am doing.

Thank you very much for your input. Keith has been mentioning to me from time to time "you are always working" so perhaps you are right and I need to take a little breath. This is our 'slower' season and while part of me wants to prepare for the upcoming holiday season, there is more of me that needs to feel refreshed about my business and my surroundings. In the long run it will all be for the best.

Take care and thanks again for your thoughts. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Good morning Sheila! I think most creative people feel a bit guilty if they are not producing something but really even when we are "doing nothing" we are just taking a step back from all the creative ideas buzzing around in our heads so that we can get a clearer vision of which idea to focus on. You are always a great inspiration and one of the things I have respected about you is your ability to know when to take time for yourself. That way burn out is not an option!
I love the progress on the embroidery panels and the photo of the whole piece is stunning! It's going to be a beautiful piece of artwork. 
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Thanks, Anna:

You have always been an inspiration to me as well. You embrace so many ways to be creative and are so open to new ideas and techniques! It really is one of the best about my 'job' - meeting people like you!

Thanks as always for your words of encouragement and support. They are always very much appreciated. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Sheila,

Each panel seems to get more exciting. I really love the brightness of the colors and all the different shades. I know what you mean about wanting to go back and re-do. I find myself doing (or thinking) the same thing sometimes when no one else would ever even notice the imperfections. From the photos of your sampler, it all looks perfect to me!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Scrolling and sewing, and painting, and such!! Your an artist, no matter what you touch.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Thank you both so much! It feels good to be in the home stretch! 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Sheila, I can appreciate the panel more now and it's complexity after having seen it first hand. What a wonderful piece of work to behold! Most people would shy away from a complex piece like this! Keep up the beautiful works. I've noticed that lately your scroll saw designs have taken a great step up in quality and creativity, seems like you and Keith are working and feeding off each other!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 12*
> 
> I honestly don't know what is with me these days. Last week we were away for five days, and it has taken me almost a full week to catch up with things. I am finally nearing the 'bottom' of my email box and getting everything answered and caught up. Soon I will be able to move forward onto new designs.
> 
> I have some ideas as to what I want to do next, but they aren't quite 'there' yet. By that, I mean that I am not quite clear in the direction that I am heading with them and therefore a bit stuck. I know that is part of the process, and I want to give things the time they need to be completely developed (or at least enough to begin drawing them!) but I also know that forcing things along will just be a waste of time, as that never really turns out well for me.
> 
> So in the mean time, I do other things . . .
> 
> The paperwork I mentioned earlier this week still needs to be posted to my computer. There is still a bit of organizing for me to do around my home here. And then there are the "UFO's" - (the "unfinished objects") that are partially painted and need to be finished up so I can either donate them or give them away. There are always so many.
> 
> Looking back on the past week I see I DID accomplish quite a bit. I finished several mail orders for wood surfaces which took me at least a day to cut, sand and pack. We had a beautiful day visiting friends, I sent out a newsletter and updated the web site, and we painted Keith's speakers. I certainly wasn't idle. That on top of the hundreds of emails that awaited me on my return and the laundry and other daily chores that are typically awaiting upon returning from a trip away.
> 
> As I sit here writing, I wonder why I feel the need to justify myself when I know there hasn't been a waking moment when I wasn't 'doing something' in the past week. Or several weeks for that matter. Sometimes we can really be hard on ourselves.
> 
> Last night I came to the decision that I may 'just coast' for a couple of days. While I usually like to map out my days ahead of time, I am going to give myself the weekend to just see what I can get done and do only what I want to do at the time. Nothing is really pressing at this time, and the loose ends of what I want to accomplish are many. I think I am going to allow myself to pluck on whatever string fancies me at the time and see where it takes me. Perhaps without the self-imposed pressure that I tend to apply to myself, I will actually get something accomplished. Or at least feel that I am doing so.
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> As you can imagine, being occupied with all that I have been lately hasn't left me with much energy at the end of the day to do my embroidery. When I began the piece in March, I told myself that I would only work on it when I felt good and it wouldn't be another "pressure" that I add to the list of things that I want to do. That would defeat the entire purpose of it and I feel would mar the final results. I want to associate it with being relaxed and having fun and not put a time limit to complete it onto myself. (Although secretly, I gave myself a year!)
> 
> After dinner last evening, I decided that I wanted to spend the rest of the night working on it and I realized that it was time to post the progress and completion of another panel - panel 12. So following are the photos for you to see:
> 
> Panel 12 is a very colorful section. it was very fun and not difficult at all to do. It began with some cute little English Dasies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included were several bright colors of Freesias. I found them a lot of fun to create. There were buds and full flowers, and while the pattern called for some button stitching along the edges of some of the petals, I liked them loose and left them 'as is'. They do require some stamens in the center, but I am finding that the stamens that I added previously in other flowers and used as antenna for the butterflies and such are becoming loose from the constant handling of the piece during embroidery. I have decided to apply them to the piece closer to when I am completely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a lovely little honeybee that was sampling the freesia. I mentioned many times that this piece is a 'teaching piece' and I can attest that creating the bee was very easy this time. After doing bee wings and dragonfly wings and moth wings, it is becoming second nature to me to create these types of pieces and I barely had to think about doing them. I suppose repetition is a great teacher after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall panel is very vibrant and colorful. It is one of my favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel 13!
> 
> I thought I would take a shot of the entire piece so that you can see just how little I have left to do. Five more panels and then the trellis and final detailing! And here it is only AUGUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already am working on panel #13. I am getting rather excited, as the finish line is in sight. Although I can honestly say that this has not become tedious in the least. Each section is new and exciting and as I finish each one, I feel a great sense of accomplishment. My only problem is that I feel that I am better now than when I started and I have to fight the urge not to rip out and re-do some of the earlier steps. (I promise I will NOT! There will be other pieces in the future to do and I want this piece to represent my advancement and learning process - mistakes and all.
> 
> I don't know where the weekend will take me. I just think that I need some time to find a focus before I can go full steam ahead. I know many of you also go through these 'unsettled' times and the reason I share with you is because I have so many people who ask me how I keep my energy level so high. I believe the answer to that is because I am diverse enough in what I do to always have SOMETHING that will keep me going in a good direction. By listening to your heart and allowing yourself to have lulls, I feel that when the direction is clear and the drive does return, you are then able to move ahead with full force and accomplish a great deal in a small window of time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Happy Saturday to you all!


Thank you so much Erwin. I am glad you liked it. I enjoyed meeting you and Edith face to face and you are both as kind and friendly as I thought.

Your trip sure was full and wonderful! I am glad you had such a great time and happy that you made it back safe and sound. Keep in touch and thank you again for the beautiful bowls.

((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thank You All American Crafts*

Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.

On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.

This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.

Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'

With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.

I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.

Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.

I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.

Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.

While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.

As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.

I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.

What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.

Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.

I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.

I wish you all a good Monday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Wow Sheila. Some sad news there. I do wish you and Keith the best. I know the old saying of "it takes money to make money" is very true. I could hope you & Keith could start your own magazine. I really do wish you both the best of luck. Both of your talents are well recognized in my opinion.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


I know that it is a loss to the scrolling community. I was a subscriber for quite a few years but finally reached the point where I could no longer justify the cost as only once in a while did I find a pattern that I could use. Between the scrolling forums and buying from individual designers, I have all the patterns I can handle. I did enjoy the articles but again it became cost prohibitive.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thank you, Roger and Kepy.

Yes - as I mentioned, with many designers being online as well as the many free patterns available, print magazines are becoming a thing of the past. When you consider the $25 or so (average) cost of a subscription for anywhere from 9-12 issues per year, you can understand that the shipping and printing costs would eat most of that subscription money up unless it is done in a huge (millions of subscribers) volume. Then you need to pay the designers and your staff and employees. I don't "do numbers" but even I can see how it would be a struggle.

I think the good people there held on as long as they could. They are truly honest, kind and caring people. My editor Deb is just awesome, and tried so hard to put out the best magazine she could. I can tell you she worked many long hours to make sure each issue was great. I have so much love and respect for her and all the people there!

I am also sure that this was the last thing they wanted to happen. But times do change and hopefully they will all do OK and find other ventures.

Thank you both for your kind comments.  Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


It is always sad to see a business close, but it seems to be a sign of the times and result of technology. I wish you and Keith the best in this rapidly evolving business climate. It reminds me of some advice my father gave me when I was first starting: "never put all your eggs in one basket." Sounds like you and Keith heard and followed this bit of wisdom.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Yes, John - that is something I also learned earlier on this journey thorough my life. You all may wonder why I paint and even embroider and show it in my blog. They are all branches of creativity that can potentially help support me. The painting and wood supply we do for Artist's Club can be very lucrative. Becoming educated on the different ways of marketing effectively and also getting to the proper audiences can be a full time job in itself. But it is well worth it.

Because of that way of thinking, we hope this will be no more than a bump in the road for us. And being the way I am, I feel that sometimes changes such as this will force us to explore avenues that we had not thought of looking into before. It could work to our advantage if we coax it to do so. (Thus my tagline - "Knowledge is power.") 

Thank you for your thoughts and support. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


I have no doubt of your continued success Sheila! Both you and Keith are very talented artists and your diversification will keep your patterns and your business new and exciting. It's not the losing of a business that is sad but losing all the relationships that you have build with the people involved and hopefully those friendships will survive. I will all those people in All America Crafts all the best and hope that this change in their lives will bring them something new exciting and fulfilling for them. 
I like your new tag line!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thanks, Anna. Yes - changing the tagline was "odd". I felt as if a part of me was missing. But the other parts will just grow stronger, that's all. (Remember - I am from CHICAGO! We are TOUGH!  )

Thank you for your kind words and encouragement here every day. I always tell you how much I appreciate and I always mean it from my heart. 

Sheila


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Wow. Catching up with you and Keith led to this bombshell. I hope this truly is no more than a bump in the road for you. BTDT. Our publisher filed bankruptcy protection (Cengage, formerly Thompsons) but pulled through. They were huge enough to make the restructuring options work. Sometimes, sadly, it does not work out that way. 
Sheila, you have great spirit, solid character, and drive. I firmly believe you will succeed, even if the direction changes a little. Keep up the good work! 
Now I get to use some of your fine patterns to restock for fall show!
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Hi, Dan:
It was a heck of a day. Not the "funnest" day I have ever had for sure. But when I think of things in perspective, I still feel very fortunate in my life and I know that this will lead to better things. Thank you for your kind words. They truly mean a lot to me.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Certainly a sad day for everyone, especially the family who are all involved in the business. I hope there is no negative impacts to you and Kieth. This sort of reminds me of the day I was told the pay check I had deposited a few days earlier would be bouncing ;-( Best wishes, Bob


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Sheila,

While I'm not a subscriber to any of their magazines, I feel the pain of so many print publications being discontinued. I like to hold a book or magazine in my hand while I read, digest, and underline or highlight. For economic reasons, I often choose to borrow a book or magazine from the library first, and then if I feel it is something from which I would use information repeatedly, I purchase it.

While the computer is convenient, for us it will never replace the actual printed piece. We wish you and Keith continued success in your business ventures.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thank you so much Bob and L/W. Yes - it is a hardship for all involved. There is nothing good about something like this happening, except maybe the relief that will come a later on for those who were tap dancing around the debts. I can't see anyone finding joy in it.

There are other avenues for us to follow, and we are going to certainly concentrate on exploring them. Both Keith and I appreciate the support that everyone is showing not only use, but other designers in the industry as well.

I wish you both a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## disappointed

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.

I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.

I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.

There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.

Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.

No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.

That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.

I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.

Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.

I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.

I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.

As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.

Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.

I wish you a good day.

Sheila


----------



## Glassworks

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Sheila, I have contacted NJ Bankruptcy Court to get a case number for All American Crafts so I could file a Claim Form for articles I wrote and AMC's published in their last Bead Design Studios August Issue. They never fulfilled their contract and paid me for my work. The clerk said that there was no company by the name of All American Crafts, Inc. that has filed for Bankruptcy in the state of NJ. Do you know of a different name they may have worked under?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


No, I do not. All of my information from them for the last 17 years has been under the name All American Crafts. I haven't spoken to anyone but my editor at this point. Perhaps try to contact them and ask. They are not hostile people.

Sheila


----------



## Glassworks

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thanks Sheila, I have written Darren Cohen through email and post office and have received no reply to date. However the only email and address I have is for All American Crafts, 7 Waterloo Rd, Stanhope, N.J. I am not expecting hostility I just want to be paid for work I did under a contract with them and that they published helping to fill the pages of one of their magazine. This is my livelihood too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


I certainly understand, being someone who also makes a living from designing. That is the address I have always used. I hope you hear from them soon.

Sheila


----------



## Simonsays

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Glassworks - Sorry to hear that AMC owes you money. The owners knew long before they filed bankruptcy that they would be closing but still took subscriptions from customers (new or existing) and published your work and works from others. That isn't just business closure.

I wish you good luck but don't waste your money in any postage, if emailing doesn't work.

American Woodworker closed doors too not too long ago but transferred the subscribers to another woodworking title. I am not sure because I don't subscribe to either if AW subscribers are given a choice of refund. Since the parent company still exists, I would think so.

Designers and contributors who sing praises of the AMC owners are misguided because the owners should not have prolonged its existence. I know from another channel that they started having problems paying their bills on time or in full since more than one year ago.

No one should paint AMC as the victim here.

Simon


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thank you for your input Simon.

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Simonsays wins this award!


----------



## Simonsays

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thanks fanboy (and girl)!

The AMC owners win the same award…forever!


----------



## Glassworks

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Can anyone shed the light on when All American Crafts Filed for Bankruptcy, Did they file under the name of All American Crafts, Inc., and was it in N.J. ? I simply want to file a claim form for for what they owe me so I can be paid if they choose to reorganize and so I can deduct it as a loss if I am not compensated. I am not after blood or to call names I just want to know what the case # is so I can fill out a form…Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


I still don't know, Glassworks. I promise to PM you when I find anything out. 

Sheila


----------



## Glassworks

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thanks Sheila, I appreciate any help you may provide.


----------



## Simonsays

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Glassworks -

You don't need to wait for the bankruptcy to wind up to claim the expenses though.

Simon

ps Your are not alone, many authors who contributed to the magazines published by AMC are probably in the same situation as you and they are due monies from a few hundred to a couple grand, if not more.


----------



## scrollingmom

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Best of luck to you and Keith, and I hope that everything works out okay. I enjoyed the magazine and am sad to hear the news.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


Thank you very much Kelly. We both appreciate it a lot. 

Sheila


----------



## TraciB

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


I want to thank you for posting about this! I'm one of the many people they owe money to-I am a knitting tech editor and had just recently started working with their knitting magazine as a freelancer. None of us working on the knitting magazine (including the editors) were given any info other than they weren't publishing the knitting magazine anymore, but that the parent company/publisher wasn''t shutting down, and all payments were put on "hold". That's all we were told. I haven't gotten paid for any of the work I did. This morning I e-mailed the editor to see if she had heard anything yet about when we'd get paid. She said she hadn't, but she googled the business name, and found your post.  So, that answers a lot of questions. Very sad.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You All American Crafts*
> 
> Writing today's blog post is something that I have not been looking forward to doing. I like my posts here to be positive and up beat, and it is difficult for me to feel that way after receiving the news that I heard over the weekend. However, since word got out, I have been receiving many notes and emails and I feel that the best way to answer them all is to post about things here, so I will do my best to do so and share the information that I have on the matter and also some thoughts on the situation so everyone can better understand what has happened.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, I received notice from my editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine Debbie McGowan that not only has the magazine been discontinued, but the publishing company of All American Crafts has filed bankruptcy and as of the close of work (last) Friday, closed its doors. As you can imagine, many people were in shock, including the editors, staff and contributors and designers. Many of us knew there were problems with the company, as the tell tale signs were evident, but most of us hoped that there would be some way for the magazines to pull out of the situation and continue to function. Evidently, there was not.
> 
> This is very disheartening for so many people involved. Not only the staff and contributing designers such as ourselves, but also the wonderful subscribers who enjoyed the creative inspiration that each issue provided. All American Crafts published not only Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but also many other issues such as "Paintworks", "Create and Decorate", "Wood Turning Designs", as well as several quilting, scrap booking and beading magazines. All of them will no longer exist.
> 
> Right now, I am receiving many questions regarding what will happen next. I can assure you that I have little information other than what I already stated. I am assuming that we will just no longer receive issues to our subscriptions (yes - I subscribe to several of them as well, as I tried to support the company I worked with) and that will be that. Many people have inquired as to whether they would receive refunds, and I am making an educated guess that they will not. That is what bankruptcy is - legal protection against outstanding debts. I know this may anger many people - especially those who recently subscribed, but I am certain that if there were any way to fulfill the obligations, the people at All American would have done so. As a designer who contributed to several of the magazines over the last several years, I want you all to be aware that we too have things in the works that need to be sorted out. It is as disappointing to us as it is to you as subscribers, and we all are taking a loss as well. This is one of those situations where 'no one wins.'
> 
> With that said, I want to say a few things about the group at All American Crafts.
> 
> I began working with the company seventeen years ago when I met them at a trade show in Chicago. At the time, I had just began working with Scroller, Ltd., when they were owned by Scott Kochendorfer and Roy King. Some of the Scroller projects had been published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts and one of our collaborated projects made the cover of the magazine (April 1997) and had done very well. I was fortunate enough to say that it carved me a place with the editors back then and as a result of its success, they picked up projects from me not only for Creative Woodworks magazine, but also for Paintworks and Craftworks magazine. They were a huge help in getting my name 'out there' in the crafting world in several venues.
> 
> Not only were they helpful professionally, but as people, they were wonderful to work with. All American Crafts is not a huge corporation. It is a small, family-owned company that was founded by Jerry and Maddie Cohen. Their three sons also work there, and as Jerry experienced health problems and lessened his involvement with the company, his sons took over. Most of the editors and employees have been with them for many years or since the beginning. This gave a very close and 'family' feel to the company.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I always had the feeling that I was part of that family, from the first day that I met everyone. Not only did the editors treat me as a friend and colleague, but so did Jerry and his sons. In the early years I was associated with them, attending trade shows was much more lucrative and we all got together several times a year at these functions to promote our magazines as well as crafting in general. In these past seventeen years, I got to know the family very well and I always admired their kindness, desire and dedication to their business and their customers. They always tried to do the best for all involved and offer as much as they could to make their customers happy.
> 
> Robert Becker was the Editor of Creative Woodworks and Crafts for many years and I owe him a great deal for teaching me good business practices. His dedication to customer service always stood out and he was known for his win/win/win arrangements which benefited the customer, the designers as well as the magazine. He taught me that customer service was paramount and came before all else, as he realized that without customers, there would be no business. When he retired and Debbie McGowan took over as Editor, she continued to support that standard of excellence. She had worked as Robert's assistant for many years and I also had worked with her directly. This made the transition easy and I always admired her attention to detail and excellence in doing her job. I was proud to be part of the group and represent the company.
> 
> While it is difficult for myself and also the subscribers to see the company folding, I can't imagine what the family is going through. I know they spent years of their lives building their business and I am sure it was a gut-wrenching decision for them to finally close the doors. The difficulties were mounting, as costs for printing and shipping keep increasing and more and more magazines are going to a digital format. The publishing industry as a whole is suffering greatly, as more and more people and designers self-publish and advertise online. I believe it was just a matter of time and a sign of progress. I don't know why All American didn't offer their magazines in digital format so I can't comment on that question. I am sure they had a reason.
> 
> As for myself, I am heart sick about these developments. For the past seventeen years, I have been a contributing editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts. While I never counted, I feel I can safely say that I probably had over 150 projects published with them and it has been a great boost not only to my credibility as a designer, but for my business as well. As I mentioned, I have also been published in their other magazines with both my painting and even my sewing patterns. I feel I owe them a great deal.
> 
> I have had several people ask if I will be OK with the magazine going under. Fortunately, I feel that my company is diverse enough to withstand this, but as with any designers, it is never an easy path. There is only one scroll sawing magazine left (Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts published by Fox Chapel) and one painting magazine that I know of (The Decorative Painter published by The Society of Decorative Painting). The resources are becoming more and more limited as you can see.
> 
> What I feel is important for you all to do is to support these publications as well as the individual designers. Many of the designers have their own web sites and publish their own patterns. I have listings of links to many designers on my site, and I invite those that I don't have listed to submit them to me for inclusion. I also ask that people don't share patterns with groups or friends and purchase their own patterns when they make their projects. If designers are not supported by the public, there will be no way for them to be able to continue to design. I will tell you that from experience. There are also a great deal of "free" patterns available for you to use legally. These are great for many things, but I find that buying patterns from designers usually provides me with a better level of pattern. Everyone likes different things though so I think it is good to shop around and see what you like and what suits your way of learning, be it when doing woodwork or painting. It is a small price to pay to keep people in business so that you have a wide variety of patterns to choose from. It also helps keep the industry alive. Too often I hear complaints that there is no place to order patterns or supplies, but if people aren't willing to support others, then there is no way that these small business can survive. No one would keep going to a job if they were not getting paid. Designers are no different.
> 
> Finally, I want to give a word of thanks to the people at All American Crafts and especially the Cohen family. My heart goes out to you all and I hope that you are able to land on your feet when all of this has settled. From the day I met you all, you treated me with kindness and respect and made me feel like part of your family. I admire both your business ethics as well as how you treated your customers and designers. You all were a wonderful role model for me in both my personal life as well as my business life. These last seventeen years of working with you has been a pleasure, and I wish you all the best in whatever you do next. Thank you for believing in me.
> 
> I am still digesting what has happened. It will be odd for me to no longer say that I am a Contributing Editor, as I have done so for such a long time that it will feel as if part of me is missing. But as always, I feel that things do happen for a reason and Keith and I will seek out new avenues to share and market our designs and in the end, things will happen just as they should. While I am sad about what has happened, I will embrace these circumstances and find some good in them. Change is never really comfortable, but without it we are not able to advance. I hope you all will join me in my continued journey.
> 
> I wish you all a good Monday.


As you said Traci - we were told nothing. I was not either. I don't know who knew what when or anything other than they came in, called a meeting and closed the doors. It made it hard on all of us who depended on them for work and income. But that is what happened.

Am I happy about it?

Of course not. I had been attacked so many times because people think I had the "inside track" on what was going on and I assure you, I didn't.

I hope we eventually hear from them/the lawyers/the court or someone, but I am not banking on it. I am going to look at it as "experience" and try to move on from here. It is very sad. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Circling the Wagons*

I was glad to finally be able to go to bed last night. There are times when the best part of some days are when they are over. As difficult as it was for me though, I realize that others had it much harder. I found no comfort in that thought, but it did keep me from settling into feeling sorry for myself or worrying about what will come next. After all - how could I allow myself that indulgence while there were still so many options available? I simply didn't.

They say that people show their true character in times of trouble. (Who are "they" anyway?) I find that to be true. It is easy to be fun and pleasant when things are going well. But when travelling the rocky roads - that is when the facade is lowered and we get a glimpse of one's true self.

When my best friend Cari and I would have troubles come our way, it seemed those were the times we laughed the hardest. Maybe that is why we were such good friends - we were a lot alike and always tried to focus on the good side and funny side of things, even when they weren't going exactly as planned. One thing we always felt was that there are ALWAYS options. True - some options may be less palatable than others, but they are always there. Neither Cari nor I were what you would call 'passive' people, so when things weren't looking so good in a particular situation, we would (sometimes blindly) pick another option and head out with full force. It didn't always prove to be the best one, but more times than not it was certainly better than where we were and definitely better than remaining stagnant and whining about whatever situation we were in. It was great to have a partner for that as well - one who was just as adventurous as I am, as no matter what the outcome, we had someone to share it with. Misery loves company they say, but so does the victor. As it is much more fun to have someone share that dance in the end zone with you after you had the big score.

I miss my friend Cari. But I feel she will always be with me. And I am happy that we had the many years as friends that we had together. No sisters could have been closer.

But back to today . . .

I am fortunate to have my wonderful partner Keith. While we usually use the analogy of me being the 'pink cloud' optimist and he being the 'dark cloud' realist, there are days when my cloud isn't so pink and he becomes the ray of sunshine beaming from our little company. This role reversal often shocks me because it doesn't happen very frequently, as I am the one who usually finds the grain of hope buried in the salt pile. It's a good check and balance though because of the shock value that it holds. The mere role reversal in itself makes me stop and take notice, and that usually is enough to make me aware that I need to change my attitude. Mission accomplished. No wallowing allowed.

So I spent the day yesterday answering a million questions (kind of an exaggeration, but I am sure there were ALMOST a million!) and by mid-day we decided to take off to Yarmouth for a couple of hours to pick up some needed supplies and just to 'regroup'. After all, it was a bright and sunny day and we had two convertibles sitting in the driveway. What better time for a drive along the ocean?

It did help, as we circled the wagons and came up with some ideas as to how we would fill the gap that would be left in our work. Not only did we come up with one or two ideas, but between us we had several new avenues to pursue that were not only feasible, but could also be downright awesome.

By the time we returned home, we had several new options to explore. I must admit though, that the day did take its toll on me. During those last few kilometers of driving through the countryside with the sun in my face and the wind in my hair I actually nearly fell asleep! I think I was just exhausted.

I returned to another round of questions and messages, and spent the remainder of the day clearing them out. Keith did some cutting and the laundry (what a guy!) and I cleared out my mail box and talked with some friends and that was about all I could handle. Some days are just like that. I found the best thing to do at times like this is to nurture yourself just a little and allow things to 'be'. We spent the evening listening to some great mellow music on the new speakers and doing 'nothing in particular'. Good for us.

Today I woke up with a sense of purpose. I know exactly what I am going to design next, and I am going to get started on it soon. The many ideas we discussed yesterday are floating around in my head and I know (I just KNOW) that things will be alright. I am even EXCITED about what the future holds for us.

I want to really thank my friends for your positive thoughts and wishes. As I read through all the supportive thoughts and messages yesterday, I couldn't help but think how fortunate I am to be surrounded by such awesome people. So many of you came through with your kind support yesterday. Not only for Keith and I, but for our friends at All American. It made my heart happy to see that so many of you saw beyond the small losses that you may have incurred by the events of yesterday and focused on the greater loss for us all, as well as the families and employees of AAC. I was really proud of you and it lifted me and encouraged me to do even better. You are awesome!

Have a beautiful Tuesday!










SLDK326 - Dream, Cherish, Live Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Circling the Wagons*
> 
> I was glad to finally be able to go to bed last night. There are times when the best part of some days are when they are over. As difficult as it was for me though, I realize that others had it much harder. I found no comfort in that thought, but it did keep me from settling into feeling sorry for myself or worrying about what will come next. After all - how could I allow myself that indulgence while there were still so many options available? I simply didn't.
> 
> They say that people show their true character in times of trouble. (Who are "they" anyway?) I find that to be true. It is easy to be fun and pleasant when things are going well. But when travelling the rocky roads - that is when the facade is lowered and we get a glimpse of one's true self.
> 
> When my best friend Cari and I would have troubles come our way, it seemed those were the times we laughed the hardest. Maybe that is why we were such good friends - we were a lot alike and always tried to focus on the good side and funny side of things, even when they weren't going exactly as planned. One thing we always felt was that there are ALWAYS options. True - some options may be less palatable than others, but they are always there. Neither Cari nor I were what you would call 'passive' people, so when things weren't looking so good in a particular situation, we would (sometimes blindly) pick another option and head out with full force. It didn't always prove to be the best one, but more times than not it was certainly better than where we were and definitely better than remaining stagnant and whining about whatever situation we were in. It was great to have a partner for that as well - one who was just as adventurous as I am, as no matter what the outcome, we had someone to share it with. Misery loves company they say, but so does the victor. As it is much more fun to have someone share that dance in the end zone with you after you had the big score.
> 
> I miss my friend Cari. But I feel she will always be with me. And I am happy that we had the many years as friends that we had together. No sisters could have been closer.
> 
> But back to today . . .
> 
> I am fortunate to have my wonderful partner Keith. While we usually use the analogy of me being the 'pink cloud' optimist and he being the 'dark cloud' realist, there are days when my cloud isn't so pink and he becomes the ray of sunshine beaming from our little company. This role reversal often shocks me because it doesn't happen very frequently, as I am the one who usually finds the grain of hope buried in the salt pile. It's a good check and balance though because of the shock value that it holds. The mere role reversal in itself makes me stop and take notice, and that usually is enough to make me aware that I need to change my attitude. Mission accomplished. No wallowing allowed.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday answering a million questions (kind of an exaggeration, but I am sure there were ALMOST a million!) and by mid-day we decided to take off to Yarmouth for a couple of hours to pick up some needed supplies and just to 'regroup'. After all, it was a bright and sunny day and we had two convertibles sitting in the driveway. What better time for a drive along the ocean?
> 
> It did help, as we circled the wagons and came up with some ideas as to how we would fill the gap that would be left in our work. Not only did we come up with one or two ideas, but between us we had several new avenues to pursue that were not only feasible, but could also be downright awesome.
> 
> By the time we returned home, we had several new options to explore. I must admit though, that the day did take its toll on me. During those last few kilometers of driving through the countryside with the sun in my face and the wind in my hair I actually nearly fell asleep! I think I was just exhausted.
> 
> I returned to another round of questions and messages, and spent the remainder of the day clearing them out. Keith did some cutting and the laundry (what a guy!) and I cleared out my mail box and talked with some friends and that was about all I could handle. Some days are just like that. I found the best thing to do at times like this is to nurture yourself just a little and allow things to 'be'. We spent the evening listening to some great mellow music on the new speakers and doing 'nothing in particular'. Good for us.
> 
> Today I woke up with a sense of purpose. I know exactly what I am going to design next, and I am going to get started on it soon. The many ideas we discussed yesterday are floating around in my head and I know (I just KNOW) that things will be alright. I am even EXCITED about what the future holds for us.
> 
> I want to really thank my friends for your positive thoughts and wishes. As I read through all the supportive thoughts and messages yesterday, I couldn't help but think how fortunate I am to be surrounded by such awesome people. So many of you came through with your kind support yesterday. Not only for Keith and I, but for our friends at All American. It made my heart happy to see that so many of you saw beyond the small losses that you may have incurred by the events of yesterday and focused on the greater loss for us all, as well as the families and employees of AAC. I was really proud of you and it lifted me and encouraged me to do even better. You are awesome!
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK326 - Dream, Cherish, Live Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


3 gr8 words to live by.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Circling the Wagons*
> 
> I was glad to finally be able to go to bed last night. There are times when the best part of some days are when they are over. As difficult as it was for me though, I realize that others had it much harder. I found no comfort in that thought, but it did keep me from settling into feeling sorry for myself or worrying about what will come next. After all - how could I allow myself that indulgence while there were still so many options available? I simply didn't.
> 
> They say that people show their true character in times of trouble. (Who are "they" anyway?) I find that to be true. It is easy to be fun and pleasant when things are going well. But when travelling the rocky roads - that is when the facade is lowered and we get a glimpse of one's true self.
> 
> When my best friend Cari and I would have troubles come our way, it seemed those were the times we laughed the hardest. Maybe that is why we were such good friends - we were a lot alike and always tried to focus on the good side and funny side of things, even when they weren't going exactly as planned. One thing we always felt was that there are ALWAYS options. True - some options may be less palatable than others, but they are always there. Neither Cari nor I were what you would call 'passive' people, so when things weren't looking so good in a particular situation, we would (sometimes blindly) pick another option and head out with full force. It didn't always prove to be the best one, but more times than not it was certainly better than where we were and definitely better than remaining stagnant and whining about whatever situation we were in. It was great to have a partner for that as well - one who was just as adventurous as I am, as no matter what the outcome, we had someone to share it with. Misery loves company they say, but so does the victor. As it is much more fun to have someone share that dance in the end zone with you after you had the big score.
> 
> I miss my friend Cari. But I feel she will always be with me. And I am happy that we had the many years as friends that we had together. No sisters could have been closer.
> 
> But back to today . . .
> 
> I am fortunate to have my wonderful partner Keith. While we usually use the analogy of me being the 'pink cloud' optimist and he being the 'dark cloud' realist, there are days when my cloud isn't so pink and he becomes the ray of sunshine beaming from our little company. This role reversal often shocks me because it doesn't happen very frequently, as I am the one who usually finds the grain of hope buried in the salt pile. It's a good check and balance though because of the shock value that it holds. The mere role reversal in itself makes me stop and take notice, and that usually is enough to make me aware that I need to change my attitude. Mission accomplished. No wallowing allowed.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday answering a million questions (kind of an exaggeration, but I am sure there were ALMOST a million!) and by mid-day we decided to take off to Yarmouth for a couple of hours to pick up some needed supplies and just to 'regroup'. After all, it was a bright and sunny day and we had two convertibles sitting in the driveway. What better time for a drive along the ocean?
> 
> It did help, as we circled the wagons and came up with some ideas as to how we would fill the gap that would be left in our work. Not only did we come up with one or two ideas, but between us we had several new avenues to pursue that were not only feasible, but could also be downright awesome.
> 
> By the time we returned home, we had several new options to explore. I must admit though, that the day did take its toll on me. During those last few kilometers of driving through the countryside with the sun in my face and the wind in my hair I actually nearly fell asleep! I think I was just exhausted.
> 
> I returned to another round of questions and messages, and spent the remainder of the day clearing them out. Keith did some cutting and the laundry (what a guy!) and I cleared out my mail box and talked with some friends and that was about all I could handle. Some days are just like that. I found the best thing to do at times like this is to nurture yourself just a little and allow things to 'be'. We spent the evening listening to some great mellow music on the new speakers and doing 'nothing in particular'. Good for us.
> 
> Today I woke up with a sense of purpose. I know exactly what I am going to design next, and I am going to get started on it soon. The many ideas we discussed yesterday are floating around in my head and I know (I just KNOW) that things will be alright. I am even EXCITED about what the future holds for us.
> 
> I want to really thank my friends for your positive thoughts and wishes. As I read through all the supportive thoughts and messages yesterday, I couldn't help but think how fortunate I am to be surrounded by such awesome people. So many of you came through with your kind support yesterday. Not only for Keith and I, but for our friends at All American. It made my heart happy to see that so many of you saw beyond the small losses that you may have incurred by the events of yesterday and focused on the greater loss for us all, as well as the families and employees of AAC. I was really proud of you and it lifted me and encouraged me to do even better. You are awesome!
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK326 - Dream, Cherish, Live Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


Very appropriate end to this particular blog post, Sheila. God bless you and Keith. No response necessary


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Circling the Wagons*
> 
> I was glad to finally be able to go to bed last night. There are times when the best part of some days are when they are over. As difficult as it was for me though, I realize that others had it much harder. I found no comfort in that thought, but it did keep me from settling into feeling sorry for myself or worrying about what will come next. After all - how could I allow myself that indulgence while there were still so many options available? I simply didn't.
> 
> They say that people show their true character in times of trouble. (Who are "they" anyway?) I find that to be true. It is easy to be fun and pleasant when things are going well. But when travelling the rocky roads - that is when the facade is lowered and we get a glimpse of one's true self.
> 
> When my best friend Cari and I would have troubles come our way, it seemed those were the times we laughed the hardest. Maybe that is why we were such good friends - we were a lot alike and always tried to focus on the good side and funny side of things, even when they weren't going exactly as planned. One thing we always felt was that there are ALWAYS options. True - some options may be less palatable than others, but they are always there. Neither Cari nor I were what you would call 'passive' people, so when things weren't looking so good in a particular situation, we would (sometimes blindly) pick another option and head out with full force. It didn't always prove to be the best one, but more times than not it was certainly better than where we were and definitely better than remaining stagnant and whining about whatever situation we were in. It was great to have a partner for that as well - one who was just as adventurous as I am, as no matter what the outcome, we had someone to share it with. Misery loves company they say, but so does the victor. As it is much more fun to have someone share that dance in the end zone with you after you had the big score.
> 
> I miss my friend Cari. But I feel she will always be with me. And I am happy that we had the many years as friends that we had together. No sisters could have been closer.
> 
> But back to today . . .
> 
> I am fortunate to have my wonderful partner Keith. While we usually use the analogy of me being the 'pink cloud' optimist and he being the 'dark cloud' realist, there are days when my cloud isn't so pink and he becomes the ray of sunshine beaming from our little company. This role reversal often shocks me because it doesn't happen very frequently, as I am the one who usually finds the grain of hope buried in the salt pile. It's a good check and balance though because of the shock value that it holds. The mere role reversal in itself makes me stop and take notice, and that usually is enough to make me aware that I need to change my attitude. Mission accomplished. No wallowing allowed.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday answering a million questions (kind of an exaggeration, but I am sure there were ALMOST a million!) and by mid-day we decided to take off to Yarmouth for a couple of hours to pick up some needed supplies and just to 'regroup'. After all, it was a bright and sunny day and we had two convertibles sitting in the driveway. What better time for a drive along the ocean?
> 
> It did help, as we circled the wagons and came up with some ideas as to how we would fill the gap that would be left in our work. Not only did we come up with one or two ideas, but between us we had several new avenues to pursue that were not only feasible, but could also be downright awesome.
> 
> By the time we returned home, we had several new options to explore. I must admit though, that the day did take its toll on me. During those last few kilometers of driving through the countryside with the sun in my face and the wind in my hair I actually nearly fell asleep! I think I was just exhausted.
> 
> I returned to another round of questions and messages, and spent the remainder of the day clearing them out. Keith did some cutting and the laundry (what a guy!) and I cleared out my mail box and talked with some friends and that was about all I could handle. Some days are just like that. I found the best thing to do at times like this is to nurture yourself just a little and allow things to 'be'. We spent the evening listening to some great mellow music on the new speakers and doing 'nothing in particular'. Good for us.
> 
> Today I woke up with a sense of purpose. I know exactly what I am going to design next, and I am going to get started on it soon. The many ideas we discussed yesterday are floating around in my head and I know (I just KNOW) that things will be alright. I am even EXCITED about what the future holds for us.
> 
> I want to really thank my friends for your positive thoughts and wishes. As I read through all the supportive thoughts and messages yesterday, I couldn't help but think how fortunate I am to be surrounded by such awesome people. So many of you came through with your kind support yesterday. Not only for Keith and I, but for our friends at All American. It made my heart happy to see that so many of you saw beyond the small losses that you may have incurred by the events of yesterday and focused on the greater loss for us all, as well as the families and employees of AAC. I was really proud of you and it lifted me and encouraged me to do even better. You are awesome!
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK326 - Dream, Cherish, Live Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


Beautiful drive from your place to Yarmouth - I remember it well! Good for the soul! 
We are finally getting some much needed rain here but it is still warm and very pleasant. Have a great day Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Circling the Wagons*
> 
> I was glad to finally be able to go to bed last night. There are times when the best part of some days are when they are over. As difficult as it was for me though, I realize that others had it much harder. I found no comfort in that thought, but it did keep me from settling into feeling sorry for myself or worrying about what will come next. After all - how could I allow myself that indulgence while there were still so many options available? I simply didn't.
> 
> They say that people show their true character in times of trouble. (Who are "they" anyway?) I find that to be true. It is easy to be fun and pleasant when things are going well. But when travelling the rocky roads - that is when the facade is lowered and we get a glimpse of one's true self.
> 
> When my best friend Cari and I would have troubles come our way, it seemed those were the times we laughed the hardest. Maybe that is why we were such good friends - we were a lot alike and always tried to focus on the good side and funny side of things, even when they weren't going exactly as planned. One thing we always felt was that there are ALWAYS options. True - some options may be less palatable than others, but they are always there. Neither Cari nor I were what you would call 'passive' people, so when things weren't looking so good in a particular situation, we would (sometimes blindly) pick another option and head out with full force. It didn't always prove to be the best one, but more times than not it was certainly better than where we were and definitely better than remaining stagnant and whining about whatever situation we were in. It was great to have a partner for that as well - one who was just as adventurous as I am, as no matter what the outcome, we had someone to share it with. Misery loves company they say, but so does the victor. As it is much more fun to have someone share that dance in the end zone with you after you had the big score.
> 
> I miss my friend Cari. But I feel she will always be with me. And I am happy that we had the many years as friends that we had together. No sisters could have been closer.
> 
> But back to today . . .
> 
> I am fortunate to have my wonderful partner Keith. While we usually use the analogy of me being the 'pink cloud' optimist and he being the 'dark cloud' realist, there are days when my cloud isn't so pink and he becomes the ray of sunshine beaming from our little company. This role reversal often shocks me because it doesn't happen very frequently, as I am the one who usually finds the grain of hope buried in the salt pile. It's a good check and balance though because of the shock value that it holds. The mere role reversal in itself makes me stop and take notice, and that usually is enough to make me aware that I need to change my attitude. Mission accomplished. No wallowing allowed.
> 
> So I spent the day yesterday answering a million questions (kind of an exaggeration, but I am sure there were ALMOST a million!) and by mid-day we decided to take off to Yarmouth for a couple of hours to pick up some needed supplies and just to 'regroup'. After all, it was a bright and sunny day and we had two convertibles sitting in the driveway. What better time for a drive along the ocean?
> 
> It did help, as we circled the wagons and came up with some ideas as to how we would fill the gap that would be left in our work. Not only did we come up with one or two ideas, but between us we had several new avenues to pursue that were not only feasible, but could also be downright awesome.
> 
> By the time we returned home, we had several new options to explore. I must admit though, that the day did take its toll on me. During those last few kilometers of driving through the countryside with the sun in my face and the wind in my hair I actually nearly fell asleep! I think I was just exhausted.
> 
> I returned to another round of questions and messages, and spent the remainder of the day clearing them out. Keith did some cutting and the laundry (what a guy!) and I cleared out my mail box and talked with some friends and that was about all I could handle. Some days are just like that. I found the best thing to do at times like this is to nurture yourself just a little and allow things to 'be'. We spent the evening listening to some great mellow music on the new speakers and doing 'nothing in particular'. Good for us.
> 
> Today I woke up with a sense of purpose. I know exactly what I am going to design next, and I am going to get started on it soon. The many ideas we discussed yesterday are floating around in my head and I know (I just KNOW) that things will be alright. I am even EXCITED about what the future holds for us.
> 
> I want to really thank my friends for your positive thoughts and wishes. As I read through all the supportive thoughts and messages yesterday, I couldn't help but think how fortunate I am to be surrounded by such awesome people. So many of you came through with your kind support yesterday. Not only for Keith and I, but for our friends at All American. It made my heart happy to see that so many of you saw beyond the small losses that you may have incurred by the events of yesterday and focused on the greater loss for us all, as well as the families and employees of AAC. I was really proud of you and it lifted me and encouraged me to do even better. You are awesome!
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK326 - Dream, Cherish, Live Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


Glad to hear you are getting your rain. Yes - the drive is amazing. So much to be happy and thankful for. Onward to the next adventure! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*

Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.

I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.

It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.

I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.

The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:

I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.

I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.

I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.

These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:

Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.

There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.

Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.

No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.

That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.

I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.

Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.

I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.

I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.

As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.

Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.

I wish you a good day.

Sheila

While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.

I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.

As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.

It is time for me to move on.

The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.

Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila, It is sad when any enterprise fails, let alone one that has been worked for and on for so long. It is also sad that there are many out there that can see no further than the nose on their face and think only of there own loss. Any sympathy I have goes to the former and not the latter.

Good points, well made.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you, Martyn for your support. You know I appreciate it.

Sheila


----------



## Pinelog

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Sheila,

Thank you so much for bringing to light what has happened with AAC! It has been a rough week on several fronts for many reasons.

I know you dont have all the answers but maybe you might know this one… Do you know if the reprints they offer of older CWC issues was being handled in house or by an outside company and can we still order from the back issues and actually get them? It would be nice to get some of the older issues I dont have, I have been trying to flesh out my collection over the past year when money allows.

One other thing, you mentioned that you had a listing of other designer's sites posted on your site, was there an official listing of contributors for CWC that I could find to hopefully keep up with new patterns from you and other designers that published through CWC?

Thanks so much for all you do for the Scrolling Community!

Walter


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi, Walter:
I am not sure if they are still selling the back issues or where they wind up, but I will try to keep you posted on anything I found out. It is so soon after the announcement that I don't know if even they know what will happen next. I promise that I will look into it.

As far as the links, I will once again invite the regular contributors to post links on my link page on my site. I will try to get them posted and keep them there so people can find the regular designers from the magazine.

Thanks for your kind words. Sheila


----------



## Pinelog

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


I was wondering do you think there will be another Scroll saw Magazine to take the place of CWC? I would love to see a digital magazine format show up on the scene. Most of us have computers and printers, patterns could easily be designed to print on a printer, even over sized projects. It certainly would be much cheaper to publish than going to print and mailing. I do love my fresh crisp magazine and newspaper, but I also realize the digital age is here to stay and have to learn to except it, warts and all.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
You answered "disappointed's" posting very well. As Martyn says some folks just don't see beyond their own noses. There is always a ripple effect when anyone makes a decision whether in the business side or personal side of life. This is life! And a good one it is too! 

*Walter,* Fox Publishing issue a magazine on Scrollsawing if you enjoy the paper versions as opposed to digital. 
Check out their website. http://www.scrollsawer.com/


----------



## Pinelog

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!





> *Walter,* Fox Publishing issue a magazine on Scrollsawing if you enjoy the paper versions as opposed to digital.
> Check out their website. http://www.scrollsawer.com/
> 
> - Celticscroller


Thank you Anna, I have been a subscriber of theirs for a while now. My only complaint is they only publish 4 times a year… And I get daily fixes from Steve Good too. Still with a wood scrolling addiction that just doesn't seem to be enough 8)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thanks Anna for posting. The magazine is also a nice one and yes - it is out only four times a year. I have a project coming out with them in their Christmas issue. It is pretty much the last magazine dedicated to scroll sawing.

Sheila


----------



## Simonsays

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Final Thoughts on All American Crafts*
> 
> Good morning to you all. I didn't get as much done as I intended yesterday. I have some ideas that I am working on, but there were simply too many distractions for me to make headway.
> 
> I spent most of the day reading and discussing the closing of Creative Woodworks and Crafts and all of the All American Crafts publications. (Paintworks, Paint-It, Wood Turning Designs, Carving, Create and Decorate, etc.) While I mentioned in my post yesterday that I wanted to just move forward, I realized that doing so was not as easy as I would have thought. There were again many questions, messages, emails from readers and customers who were just hearing news of the closings, and as someone who has had a long term relationship with the family and publishing company, I felt obliged to answer them.
> 
> It did however turn out to consume just about my entire day. Once again, by the end of the evening I felt drained and saddened. I vowed to have a good night sleep and then start over again today fresh and with renewed purpose.
> 
> I slept fairly well but I awoke to a comment on this blog in the Lumberjocks.com forum and felt that I should address things once and for all. In doing so, I felt that I not only answered the person who commented, but that I answered once again many of the notes and messages that I had been receiving. So I decided to copy them here in today's post and at least for myself, wrap this subject up so that I may continue ahead and once again be productive. I hope that this is acceptable to you, as I need to focus my thoughts on some positive and creative things - and I have many.
> 
> The poster "disappointed" had the following comment on my blog:
> 
> I am sorry, but I am not sympathetic nor emphatic (as the previous posters) for All American Crafts. I started decorative painting 18 years ago & subscribed loyally to both PaintWorks & Quick n' Easy Painting. Back then there were so many painting magazines, and they have all slowly gone away. I have been ripped off 3 times with having renewed subscriptions & then the magazine went away.
> 
> I had just recently re-subscribed to both PaintWorks & Paint-It-Today for 2 year-renewals. Of course, they took my money, same as another sleazy publisher did, then closed their doors.
> 
> I could care less about what they are going through. They are thieves, knowing what they knew. Unlike you, we weren't privy to "seeing the writing on the wall". Yet those renewal notices kept coming in the mail. I am sorry, it is all just wrong.
> 
> These were not unfamiliar issues that I have been hearing. I realize that many of you were in the same situation, as I was myself. I am cutting and pasting my response to him/her and I hope that this will express my thoughts and feelings clearly so I can finally move on and put this issue to rest:
> 
> Well, disappointed - you have every right to the way you feel. Since it appears that you set up your account here just to make your point, I will address it fully.
> 
> There are others who feel the same as you do. I respect that but I also feel that it is unfortunate because you don't know the Cohens as I do. They are not rejoicing in the failure of their company. They are as devastated as one would be who built something from the ground up and worked for over twenty five years on it to see it succumb to whatever people blame it on. The digital age. Print costs. Mail increases. All of the above.
> 
> Most of the employees had been with them from the beginning. There were reasons for that. I believe it was not because the jobs were so high paying, but because they were good, decent people with integrity that worked hard to see painting, woodworking and the craft industry succeed. It is difficult not to notice that most of the long term designers, companies and leaders in the industry feel as I do. We all saw not only from the outside, but from the inside of the business how dedicated they were and how much they have contributed. Not everything in this world (believe it or not) is measured in dollars.
> 
> No one wins in a bankruptcy. Not only are the customers (like yourself) not given what they were promised (the magazine issues), but the designers are not paid what is due to them and the employees are now looking for ways to earn a living in a very limited field of the job market. The advertising and exposure for the shops, suppliers and pattern makers is also now reduced to other means. Not everyone has or enjoys the internet. But it is a "way of the times" as I have heard so often these past days. I can assure you - we designers are owed far more than the subscription dollars that you are out. I can only speak for myself, but the amount is substantial. Yet I choose to be compassionate and empathetic because I know the family and I know that they did all they could to fulfill their obligations. I believe that is my advantage over you.
> 
> That is what bankruptcy is. A legal means set up for those who cannot fulfill their financial obligations. It is tragic for all involved, as I said.
> 
> I suppose in thinking about it, there is no good point to file. In reading both sides of comments for the past several days, I came to the conclusion that no matter when they closed their doors and file, there would be people closer to the end of their subscription and those who just renewed. I also renewed my subscriptions recently for several of the magazines. May it was I think. But with the subscription price being that of two or three decent patterns, I just consider it my loss and move on. There are many involved who have a far greater loss that I. I believe that if they had the money to refund the subscriptions to all the readers, they wouldn't have to go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Empathy - Identification with and understanding of another's situation, feelings, and motives.
> 
> I *am* empathetic to the family and the situation. Perhaps it is because I am privileged to knowing them for the past seventeen years as well as working with them. I have no doubt that they are also angry/sad/upset about the situation and did everything they could to prevent it.
> 
> I am also empathetic to the customers and subscribers. Many of them are my own customers. I realize that some (such as yourself) feel taken advantage of and 'duped'. Perhaps that is why I chose to write about my own feelings about things. I want others to see that there are two sides to the story.
> 
> As I said - no one wins here. The occurrence was perhaps inevitable in the long run. Our world is ever changing and there is discomfort for most when these changes happen, whether we see them coming or not.
> 
> Thank you for voicing your thoughts. I am certain there are others who feel as you do. I hope you will keep on painting and consider some of the other alternatives to the magazines and support your favorite individual designers and suppliers directly, or they too will only be a memory.
> 
> I wish you a good day.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> While the impact of the failure of this company will be felt by myself and so many others for a long time, I really want to put this behind me and move ahead to better things. It is my own nature to read the responses on the various forums and pages and interject when I see fit, but I have done so extensively to this point and now it is time for me to move on. I find that I am allowing it to totally consume me and it is interfering with any chance I have to be creative and design.
> 
> I may be 'quiet' on my social media sites for the next several days, as I need to get my bearings and refocus myself on some positive things and creating. There are only so many times you can ride the merry-go-round until it becomes redundant and sometimes sickening. I think I have reached that limit.
> 
> As mentioned above, I do emphasize with both sides of the situation. As a designer and a customer, I am somewhere in the middle. As a friend, I am heartsick. We are all entitled to our views and my own opinion has developed from the perspective that seventeen years of working with the company has offered. I realize that many of you have not had that privileged, and I respect that.
> 
> It is time for me to move on.
> 
> The final thing that I want to say on this matter is that I encourage you to support your designers and suppliers in whatever creative venue you choose to participate. A common worry is that these crafts are going by the wayside, and the only way we can perpetuate doing what we love to do is by sustaining these people and supporting them. For many designers, every sale counts and it doesn't take much to make it "worth their while" and continue.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your thoughts. I hope that I can continue to create and do what I love for a long time to come.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Many so-called family members at AMC were given their pink slips last Friday and many authors have not even been paid for their work they completed diligently and under contract and suppliers whose bills are not paid and…. What about these people when kind thoughts are extended to the owners?

And of course, what about those new AND existing subscribers whose monies the owners have collected and then simply filed a bankruptcy motion?

Yes no one wins here, but the AMC owners are painted by some as the victim. They are not!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Ahead*

As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.

I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.

Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.

As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.

For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.

For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.

I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.

What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.

This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?

I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.

What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.

Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.

One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."

No other phrase has served me better.

I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.

Is this an idealistic way to live?

Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.

With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!

Have a wonderful day!










(The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Happy birthday Sheila. Hope you have a great day and weekend.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thank you, Rick! The years are flying by!  Thanks for always being a great support and friend!

Sheila


----------



## athol

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Happy Birthday Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thanks, Athol!


----------



## 54curly

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


A very Young 54 at that! Hang in there Sheila! Enjoy your day!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


"What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much. "

Right on!

My favorite mantras are: (1) Quitters never win and winners never quit; (2) cream rises to the top; and, (3) what doestn't kill you makes you stronger. Probably shared too much, but that my opinion.

Happy Bithday and may you enjoy many more!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thanks to both of you Curly and John. I did just only turn 53 though (I may have been unclear because I said "entering my 54th year". The coffee obviously hadn't kicked in all the way yet!) Some women are ashamed of their age. I look at these last 53 years as an accomplishment. My grandfather used to say "consider the alternative." (I loved him dearly!)

I love all your points you made, John. Thanks to you as well for your friendship and support.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Happy Birthday Sheila. I enjoy reading your blog every day and really don't understand some of the negatives that are aimed at you. I think the computer gives these people a feeling of secrecy that allows them to say things that they would never dare to say to a person face to face. Having been around for 3/4 of a century, all I can say is that I am glad that I won't be around to see where all this ends up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thanks, Kepy. I also view the computer as a double-edged sword. But . . . I still feel I gain far more than I lose through it. As I said - we reap what we sow. I never mind someone expressing their opinion on my blog (even if it doesn't agree with mine!) but rudeness and name calling is something that I feel is uncalled for. I don't do that to others and I expect the same respect offered to me.

If someone wants to take up their own cause, they are welcome to start their own blog, build their own credibility and audience, and preach to their heart's content. We all are offered the same tools here. Adopting an 'identity' to spit in someone's face and run and hide to me isn't a credible way to discuss something. But again - I am getting older. I was brought up in different times.

That's how I see it from this side of the hill, anyway.

Thanks for the kind wishes, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Happy, Happy birthday Sheila! Have a great celebration and do something special for yourself. You deserve some spoiling! I believe every birthday should be celebrated


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thanks, Anna. I just finished today's drawing. I went out for a nice lunch too. I hope you have a wonderful wekkend. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Sheila,

I hope you had a very blessed birthday! (By my CDT clock, it's already over!) Thanks for clarifying your age. I wasn't smart enough to pick up on the "entering" part and thought maybe your math skills were a little lacking! ;-) I should have known better. (I'm a little slow.)

You stated your thoughts very concisely and I agree. Since I don't blog (or even comment) regularly, I can only remember one time that something I wrote caused numerous venomous comments. When I read them, I wanted to clarify what I had said because it was all misconstrued, but I considered the source, clicked the unwatch button, and put the thoughts out of my mind.

Some people are just argumentative and seem to thrive on angry confrontation. Others live in peace. I choose the latter. This reminds me what it says in Romans 12:18: "If it be possible, as much as lieth in you, live peaceably with all men." I think a real key to understanding that verse is the phrase "if it be possible." There are some who do all in their power to not let that happen. We can only do what we can do; we can't control others, so we can choose what is right. It is good that you show pity and compassion for them. I can only imagine how miserable their lives must be.

L/W


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Late to the party…hope it was a happy one, Sheila! Thank you for your 'pink cloud' attitude!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thanks L/W and Candy.

L/W - Math is NOT my strongest asset (Shhhh! Don't tell anyone!) - especially before coffee! LOL!  I don't think I stated things clearly. I can just round it off to being 29 years old and call it a day! 

Yes - I am ready to go back to my "happy place" and make some pretties. There is plenty of room there for all of you - come join me! 

I hope the dust settles on this drama soon. It sucks the life out of me!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHEILA!

Just reading today my e-mail. I'm still going for some woodworks but I do refrain from blogging and posting my projects because I just set it aside. There are some priorities. Hope I can do many tasks without hesitations… negative thoughts always comes first and that is why we always tend to set aside. However, you are different. Despite of everything, you still have time to for us to write. Keep it going, I will always treasure the information you shared and so with the future ones.

God bless,


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thank you, Bert! I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing. I know you are very busy though and I hope you are having a great summer. Take care and thank you so much for taking the time to comment and wish me a happy day! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Well said…......and, as you can see, I'll always be behind I think. I'll say well said again, and add this: Happy Birthday…....a bit belated.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Ahead*
> 
> As we find ourselves on Friday already, I am once again in awe of how another week has passed so quickly. I can honestly say that this has not been one of my 'favorite' weeks, as there were several things that happened over the past several days that were not very positive.
> 
> I missed writing for a couple of days because I found myself in somewhat of a state of 'limbo' and I didn't feel that I accomplished as much as I would have liked. Much had happened over the course of the week and while much of it did not affect me directly, some of it did and it took all of my energy to digest things and keep myself in a positive state.
> 
> Sometimes stepping back and watching things unfold without participating is the best way to learn from situations. Observation is a valuable method of studying something and understanding things a bit better. By not actively participating in things, I sometimes feel it is a far better way to asses things and make conclusions regarding things. It also allows me to study and asses the behavior of others as well, and judge their credibility by seeing how they act and react with others, without becoming personally involved. I feel that this allows me to be more objective - especially when I am close to the situation.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was feeling rather low this week. The circumstances of one of the main avenues of my business and income had changed drastically and while it was only part of my business, it was also something that greatly affected not only my colleagues, but my friends and customers -all whom I care greatly about. Since I put myself out here in my blog almost every day, I became a sounding board for those who were also affected by the events. I realize that since I make myself accessible to the public on a daily basis, not only do I benefit from this exposure, but I also sometimes pay the price for it. Besides the many questions and inquiries that I received from the several places that I post this blog, there were also countless notes, letters and emails sent to me privately. Many were supportive, but many were not and were filled with anger. I tried to deal with each one of these notes and emails and comments with the same personal care that I always give them, but for the most part I am in the same position as everyone else. I have shared what I know and as someone who also lost a large avenue for my business, I am trying to make the best of what was dealt to me and move on to positive things. I would think that would be natural and expected behavior.
> 
> For the most part, people have been kind and understanding. However, some feel the need to vent to me and blame and call names and chastise me for feeling bad for those who not only employed me and helped my business tremendously over the years, but whom I also considered my friends. I don't really understand this behavior at all.
> 
> For over four years now, nearly every morning I write here in my blog and share my thoughts and experiences with you. I have always admitted that I began this blog to improve my business and exposure. That is why many people blog in the first place. But I also stated time and time again that one of the residuals of writing here each day is that I have truly made some wonderful friends from all over the world. Places such as Lumberjocks.com, where I began writing in the first place, has very few scroll sawyers and even fewer painters, and I think I can safely say that by posting there, I in all likelihood picked up far more friendships than customers. I list that as an example only because it is probably the venue that I am able to track the best (my own software on my site is not good with tracking such things). This means a lot to me.
> 
> I come here in the mornings and spend the first couple hours of my day writing and sharing experiences because I continually receive letter after letter from those who appreciate that I share my personal experiences - good and bad - with them and they say the learn from what I discuss. For every 'comment' I receive on the many public boards that this blog is published, there are usually several more private messages from people with questions, encouragement and gratitude to me for being open and honest with them every day and giving them insight to some of the aspects of small business that they would not otherwise be able to see. They can attest that I answer each one personally and carefully, as if we were having a cup of coffee and discussing things between friends. It doesn't matter to me if they are potential customers or not, or which type of business they are in or if they are even in business at all. I try to help whenever I can. Keith often chides me that we help others who will ultimately compete with us! I smile at this because I feel confident enough in my company, business practices, designs and integrity that I honestly wish them all the best. I believe there is lots of room in this world for many designers, and that the only way our craft will survive is by supporting and promoting others. And I try to do that.
> 
> What I don't understand is the people who feel the need to attack and belittle me or my opinions. I fully understand that there will always be others who don't agree with me. As I peruse the web, I certainly see others express their thoughts that I don't particularly agree with. But instead of confronting them and trying to pick an argument with them, I simply click a button on my mouse and move on. After all - whether I agree with their thoughts or not, they have every right to them as I do mine. I certainly don't think that I am always right, but I do believe that I have the right to express my thoughts - especially on my own blog - and not be attacked or called names because of it. Maybe I expect too much.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago when I began posting my blog in another forum. Prior to doing so, I obtained permission from the site owners to do so, as I really don't want to post where I am not wanted. But a new member came in after several weeks and began harassing me and calling me names and I guess you can generalize what they did as 'bullying' both myself and Kieth to the point that I decided it wasn't worth it. I no longer post there and I don't see doing so in the future. The bully crawled back away and hasn't posted since I left, which leads me to beleive his entire goal was to remove me from a site that he had no intention of participating in or improving or adding to in any way. It makes one wonder - why?
> 
> I truly try to weigh and consider all the opinions that are posted on my blog. Whether they agree with my own views or not, I treat them with consideration and respect. I don't block people or comments because I honestly feel that everyone has a right to their thoughts and opinions. The only time I did was at the aforementioned incident, as the poster was extremely abusive and the moderators did agree and remove the remarks. Because I try to follow this line of thinking, I usually just leave the post there and move on and not be drawn into an argument. But sometimes that isn't enough for some people. They can't state their side and leave until they engage you in an argument. If you ignore them, they try harder.
> 
> What fascinates me even more are those who create a new account just to troll my post and anonymously attack. In a way it flatters me that someone would go through that much time and energy just to try to put me in my place. Yet they won't do so under their own identity. They will use a screen name to mask themselves from the rest of the group. They don't even have the decency or back bone to confront me with their real face. I look at those individuals, not with anger, but with pity, as I realize how empty and sad their lives must be for them to go to all that effort to spread their poison. No wonder they are miserable. I would be miserable as well if I spent my day looking for arguments under the mask of an internet identity. I truly feel very sorry for them when I think how empty and angry their lives are.
> 
> Today I begin the 54th year of my life on this planet. Perhaps number-wise I am considered "middle age" (I could only be so lucky as to live to 106!) I look back on the last half-century of life that I have lived and I believe that I have learned a great deal from the many, many mistakes and observations that I have made.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I have learned is a phrase that I recite often here in my blog: "We follow where we focus."
> 
> No other phrase has served me better.
> 
> I choose to focus on the good in people and situations. I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Even if I am wrong about someone, usually there is something there that serves as a positive that I can walk away with. I try to treat people with decency and respect - even if they don't return the sentiment to me. I try to allow for others to express their opinions and while I may sometimes agree to disagree, I still feel they have every right to have them. I don't actively try to hurt or belittle people, as I feel this world is a harsh enough place and those who are unkind and abusive are fighting their own demons, which are much more powerful than I can imagine. And I always try to look for hope. Each new day is another chance to make a difference. Whether it be large or small. If writing here makes even one person smile, or learn something or feel better about something, than it was worth my time, and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Is this an idealistic way to live?
> 
> Probably so. But it is the way I choose to live and by thinking this way and being this way I find I am my happiest. This is how I am true to myself. And because I am happy, it affords me the great luxury of sharing that happiness with you, my readers and also my friends.
> 
> With that I will end this very lengthy post. As always, I appreciate every one of you who reads. Whether you comment or not. Whether you agree with me or not. Whether you are a scroller, painter, small business owner, or just someone looking for reading material with your cup of coffee in the morning. I thank you all for taking the time to allow me into your day. It is time now for me to get back to creating. I can't wait to share what the next year will bring!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The most adorable birthday card in the world!)


Thanks, Roger! I really appreciate your friendship. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Project Ready to Cut (At Last!) *

I can't tell you all how GOOD it feels to be back at work and productive again. With being gone for our little trip and then catching up and then all the things that were going on last week, I felt like I accomplished very little.The ideas are here, it is just a matter of sitting down and concentrating long enough to actually DO them.

I speak with many people who experience the same thing, so I don't feel like it is "only me" that this happens to. I find one of the most difficult things is recognizing the fine line between caring for ones' self by taking some down time every now and then to being outright distracted.

But those days are all behind me now and while part of me may feel a bit guilty for not accomplishing as much as I want, I do realize that some of the down time was necessary to digest what had happened and plan ahead for our future. We can't just expect everything to fall into place. Especially when they are things that have such a far reach in our lives.

I had a wonderful day both yesterday and the day before. On Thursday, Keith's mom came over for the day and brought with her a wonderful birthday dinner. We had marinated steak on the grill and homemade macaroni salad and for dessert, she brought a wonderful ice cream cake! I had always wanted an ice cream cake for my birthday and this was the first time I actually had one. It is funny, but 'at my age' the lists of 'firsts' gets shorter and shorter and I think we really appreciate things more. This 'first' ice cream cake was just yummy and we had a really nice day together. I painted some Halloween ornaments (well - started them anyway) and things were nice and relaxed.

Yesterday was a great day as well. In between drawing and chatting with friends, Keith took me out for a nice birthday lunch. It was a relaxed day that was low key. I find as I get older, that is the kind of days I like best. One of the best things that I received was a little Lego Unikitty - a tiny kitty/unicorn Lego figure. While it may seem silly to you all, I thought it was thoughtful and dear. Keith always teases me about living on my 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic attitude and after the week we just had, it was an appropriate reminder to myself that it is better to look for the good in things than the faults. Those little pieces of plastic represent a lot to me and I was very touched by it.

As I mentioned, I DID get to finish up drawing my next design, and I will be cutting it out today. Here is a little teaser for you all to think about . . .










As you can see, it is something for Christmas. I had many requests for these items and I thought it would be a good start to get me back in the swing of things.

I am going to keep things short today, as I am anxious to get going on my project. It is good to be back in my 'happy place' again and good to feel productive. Thank you to everyone who sent me birthday wishes. I am quite overwhelmed that so many of you did. But it really does remind me that through this blog and through my computer I have met so many dear, dear friends from all over the world.

It is a great place up here on my 'pink cloud.' I am glad I have lots of company!










Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Ready to Cut (At Last!) *
> 
> I can't tell you all how GOOD it feels to be back at work and productive again. With being gone for our little trip and then catching up and then all the things that were going on last week, I felt like I accomplished very little.The ideas are here, it is just a matter of sitting down and concentrating long enough to actually DO them.
> 
> I speak with many people who experience the same thing, so I don't feel like it is "only me" that this happens to. I find one of the most difficult things is recognizing the fine line between caring for ones' self by taking some down time every now and then to being outright distracted.
> 
> But those days are all behind me now and while part of me may feel a bit guilty for not accomplishing as much as I want, I do realize that some of the down time was necessary to digest what had happened and plan ahead for our future. We can't just expect everything to fall into place. Especially when they are things that have such a far reach in our lives.
> 
> I had a wonderful day both yesterday and the day before. On Thursday, Keith's mom came over for the day and brought with her a wonderful birthday dinner. We had marinated steak on the grill and homemade macaroni salad and for dessert, she brought a wonderful ice cream cake! I had always wanted an ice cream cake for my birthday and this was the first time I actually had one. It is funny, but 'at my age' the lists of 'firsts' gets shorter and shorter and I think we really appreciate things more. This 'first' ice cream cake was just yummy and we had a really nice day together. I painted some Halloween ornaments (well - started them anyway) and things were nice and relaxed.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day as well. In between drawing and chatting with friends, Keith took me out for a nice birthday lunch. It was a relaxed day that was low key. I find as I get older, that is the kind of days I like best. One of the best things that I received was a little Lego Unikitty - a tiny kitty/unicorn Lego figure. While it may seem silly to you all, I thought it was thoughtful and dear. Keith always teases me about living on my 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic attitude and after the week we just had, it was an appropriate reminder to myself that it is better to look for the good in things than the faults. Those little pieces of plastic represent a lot to me and I was very touched by it.
> 
> As I mentioned, I DID get to finish up drawing my next design, and I will be cutting it out today. Here is a little teaser for you all to think about . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is something for Christmas. I had many requests for these items and I thought it would be a good start to get me back in the swing of things.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I am anxious to get going on my project. It is good to be back in my 'happy place' again and good to feel productive. Thank you to everyone who sent me birthday wishes. I am quite overwhelmed that so many of you did. But it really does remind me that through this blog and through my computer I have met so many dear, dear friends from all over the world.
> 
> It is a great place up here on my 'pink cloud.' I am glad I have lots of company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Looks like your new design is going to be very interesting. Maybe a layered effect? I'm still working on my hummingbird theme! A few life hiccups slowed me down a bit but hopefully I'll be back up to full production in the next week or so and get my Christmas ornaments started. It will creep up fast!
Enjoy the weekend and I'm glad you had a great birthday celebration


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project Ready to Cut (At Last!) *
> 
> I can't tell you all how GOOD it feels to be back at work and productive again. With being gone for our little trip and then catching up and then all the things that were going on last week, I felt like I accomplished very little.The ideas are here, it is just a matter of sitting down and concentrating long enough to actually DO them.
> 
> I speak with many people who experience the same thing, so I don't feel like it is "only me" that this happens to. I find one of the most difficult things is recognizing the fine line between caring for ones' self by taking some down time every now and then to being outright distracted.
> 
> But those days are all behind me now and while part of me may feel a bit guilty for not accomplishing as much as I want, I do realize that some of the down time was necessary to digest what had happened and plan ahead for our future. We can't just expect everything to fall into place. Especially when they are things that have such a far reach in our lives.
> 
> I had a wonderful day both yesterday and the day before. On Thursday, Keith's mom came over for the day and brought with her a wonderful birthday dinner. We had marinated steak on the grill and homemade macaroni salad and for dessert, she brought a wonderful ice cream cake! I had always wanted an ice cream cake for my birthday and this was the first time I actually had one. It is funny, but 'at my age' the lists of 'firsts' gets shorter and shorter and I think we really appreciate things more. This 'first' ice cream cake was just yummy and we had a really nice day together. I painted some Halloween ornaments (well - started them anyway) and things were nice and relaxed.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day as well. In between drawing and chatting with friends, Keith took me out for a nice birthday lunch. It was a relaxed day that was low key. I find as I get older, that is the kind of days I like best. One of the best things that I received was a little Lego Unikitty - a tiny kitty/unicorn Lego figure. While it may seem silly to you all, I thought it was thoughtful and dear. Keith always teases me about living on my 'pink cloud' because of my optimistic attitude and after the week we just had, it was an appropriate reminder to myself that it is better to look for the good in things than the faults. Those little pieces of plastic represent a lot to me and I was very touched by it.
> 
> As I mentioned, I DID get to finish up drawing my next design, and I will be cutting it out today. Here is a little teaser for you all to think about . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is something for Christmas. I had many requests for these items and I thought it would be a good start to get me back in the swing of things.
> 
> I am going to keep things short today, as I am anxious to get going on my project. It is good to be back in my 'happy place' again and good to feel productive. Thank you to everyone who sent me birthday wishes. I am quite overwhelmed that so many of you did. But it really does remind me that through this blog and through my computer I have met so many dear, dear friends from all over the world.
> 
> It is a great place up here on my 'pink cloud.' I am glad I have lots of company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Yes, it is layered Anna. I have it cut out and I am wondering if it needs some work yet though. I will have to finish it up and see.

I am sorry things have slowed you down. Here too it has been a bit of a challenge to move forward. Just a rough week and I need to just let it be and allow this time. It usually passes so I have no doubt it will this time as well.

Yes - Christmas is coming fast and furious. This time of year seems to just fly by - between now and the end of the year. Perhaps because we are so busy.

Take care and I hope you have a great Sunday. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*

I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.

I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.

Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?

In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.

I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.

Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.

What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.

I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.

I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'

A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.










But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :










There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.

They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.

There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.

So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.

Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.










I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


----------



## GWhit

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Your work is some of the best out there! Keep it up!

Gordon


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thank you, Gorden!  We will as long as we are able!

Sheila


----------



## Kragax

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Sheila, I have been to your website and I'm very impressed. I will be ordering in the future. I also went through your scroll sawing class material and it solved several of my scroll saw issues. It was a shame what happened but your talent and reputation will carry you through, you are a resource for a lot of us. Hang in there. If you design it-they will come.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


<smile> Thank you Kragax. I love our customers. They are wonderful people.

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Hi Sheila,
I noticed the grain orientation is now vivid. It harmonizes the movements. Legs are stronger as the grain goes with the length while the neck seems to be weak but it is wide enough to hold the thorns and head. This is the reason why I am always into the details because I learn from it.

Also, had read your reply on my comment from "looking ahead". I intentionally put it on watch mode so I can be notified in my e-box. Thanks and I am glad that you are back proactively and positively.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Love the grain in the wood of the reindeers. These will be a great addition to any Christmas decorations. I agree with all of the above - your work is the best!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thank you Anna and Bert! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Movin forward. That's the plan. Ya'll go on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back on the Horse (Or Reindeer, if you will!)*
> 
> I am happy that last week is behind me. I can honestly say that it wasn't one of my 'favorite' weeks. It only confirmed my own beliefs that negativity and controversy can really take its toll on someone. For the first time since I could remember, I wasn't really excited about my work. I think when things really began to sink in, I realized the full scope of the events of the week and the implications for the future. I found it difficult to find my motivation, even though I still have many ideas that I want to see come to reality.
> 
> I am not telling you this to gain your sympathy or pity. I am just being honest because people who I speak to often wonder how I can keep a positive attitude when things don't go exactly as planned. I am often asked about this and people wonder how I stay excited and motivated nearly every single day.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard for me as well. There are days when everything seems to pile up and I feel like I am climbing up a muddy mountain carrying a 50 lb. backpack. I get tired, frustrated and discouraged just like the rest of you. But I find that is the time to look inside myself and really asses what was going on and how I reacted about it. Was it crippling me physically? Do I have other options? Can I figure a way around it?
> 
> In taking the time to stop and consider these questions, I usually figure out that things aren't always as bad as they seem. Usually it will take a little thought and ingenuity on my part to think through the situation, but after the dust settles and I am able to calm down and look constructively at things, I come up with some viable alternatives. This doesn't happen instantly, as usually it takes some serious thought and consideration, but I find that if I am patient and honest with myself, I wind up with several options in front of me.
> 
> I believe there are always options for us for most situations. It is a matter though of if we choose to take the time to look for them and embrace them, as they aren't always right in front of our noses. When something we don't like occurs, I believe we have two choices - seek the other options, or wallow in the misery of misfortune. I choose the former.
> 
> Since Keith and I are the creator of our designs, we are the ones in control of them. Hopefully, people who don't receive their magazines anymore will take it upon themselves to seek us out if they want to continue purchasing our patterns. On our side, we just need to ramp up our visibility a bit and be present in as many places as we can. It may mean a couple additional advertising dollars, but we understand that and realize that is part of the process.
> 
> What I am actually seeing as I actively look for ways to do this is that there were several different avenues already in place that we have yet to explore. If I wanted to be an optimist (and I do!) I will say that if it wasn't for the events of the past week or so, I would not have taken the time to seek these new avenues out. So I feel fortunate that I was forced to open my eyes to them.
> 
> I am going to put the past week behind me. What is done, is done. I have spent the necessary time to mourn the changes and I am ready to move ahead. One thing I found out is that I really don't like being in a 'mood' such as I was these past several days. While I still feel bad about what has happened, it is time to stand up and continue on and show myself what I am made of. I enjoy the feeling of accomplishment far more than I enjoy the feeling of misery. I can't see any reason whatsoever as to why I should be miserable. There are still so many options ahead.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting out my next project and doing the preliminary sanding. It felt good to be back at things again, and being productive was just what I needed. The project was one that has been requested many times in the recent years and I thought it would be a good start to get me 'back on the horse.'
> 
> A couple of years back, I designed a pattern which I called "Rocking Reindeer". (SLD360) It was very popular and people really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people asked me many times if I would make reindeer that would stand on a table or mantle wihout the rockers. I finally got a chance to do this now. So here is what I came up with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two reindeer in the set, and I will be adding more. I think I will have four poses in all, and then I will make a matching sleigh. These reindeer are a bit larger than the Rocking Reindeer (about 9" tall) and are made of hard maple. Since several of the people that requested them said they wanted to make a sleigh scene, I thought with four different poses, they could make two of each and it would make a beautiful set. Naturally they could add another deer for "Roudolph" if they want. I may or may not make an extra pattern for that. We will see.
> 
> They were a bit of a challenge because I wanted them to stand properly. For a while there, I was unsure if they would be steady enough, as they were not wide and a bit tall. But upon finishing them, I came up with a "foolproof" way to align the pieces so that they are very stable and since all the pieces are 'pinned' together with dowel rods, alignment is very easy and accurate. You only have to drill and cut accurately to accomplish it.
> 
> There was a time over the weekend when I was sanding these pieces and I was a bit worried. I didn't know if things would need to be modified, or if they would stand nicely. There was even a point when I considered scrapping the entire project. But I kept myself moving forward, and as I said, I believe I have come up with a quick and easy way to make these work. I am relieved about that and the extra thinking may have been just what I needed to get myself moving forward again.
> 
> So I am back. And after seeing these finished deer (they will be decorated nicely for presentation photos) I feel that I am through the worst of the ripples of last week. It is a new day and a new week and if things go well, we will be updating the site again with out new stuff in the next couple of days. Time marches on.
> 
> Thank you to all the many people who have sent me your messages of support. Whether it be here on the blog or in private messages and emails, it has certainly meant a lot for both Keith and myself. We will hang in here as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a great Monday and a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thank you, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Lemonade*

Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.

Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.

The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.

But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.

On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:










I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)

Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.










Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.










I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)










I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.

I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.

Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)










And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.










It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.

We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.

I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.

I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.

It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila, it is hard when doors in our lives close. I commend you for not dwelling on the sadness and looking ahead. I really like Keith's new Christmas plaque and the $2 Special Pattern is sure to be a hit as well! Thanks for all you do and share.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


You are welcome, Candy. It is easy to put bad things behind us if we choose to fill up our lives with positive things for the future. When I look at this post and see all the nice things that Keith and I are creating, it is hard not to be optimistic! 

Thanks so much! Sheila


----------



## handsawgeek

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


I really like the 'Nevermore' piece, being a fan of Poe. Nice work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you so much, Ed. I am finishing up the pattern packet today. I'll post it as a project when it is done. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


The reindeers are so elegant Sheila. They would be beautiful on a long Christmas table just walking down the centre. It's great to see the new patterns that you both have been working on. I love Keith's filigree patterns. You are both so talented and have such great work ethics that no matter what you do, you will be successful. The door to the magazine of the last 17 years may be closed but there are many doors to open with wonderful adventures to look forward to. 
Still sunny and summery here. Enjoy your day


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


One point that I would like to bring up is the fact that you are still here, and growing your business, and that's good. The magazine failed all on its own, and while that is a loss to many, I think it is safe to say that most of us are appreciative of your ongoing contributions to the woodworking community. I for one would like to say "thank you" for what you have passed along.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you both Anna and John. I also like the reindeer and will be working on the alternate poses and the sled very soon. And Kieth's filigree patterns are the best. I think I may like the beach ones best!

We sure appreciate your kind words for us. Being the optimist, I know that somehow things will work out for the best for us. They always do! In the mean time, I will try to stay as focused and productive as I can. It feels great to have so much support from everyone. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


The Nevermore really does somethin for me. And keep those glasses half full all the time for sure.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you so much everyone! We are really happy you enjoy seeing what we do! 

Sheila


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


As one door closes
A new adventure 

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Lemonade*
> 
> Thoughout my life, I have practiced and somewhat mastered the art of finding good in most anything. Even when something bad occurs, I have myself trained to try to find a positive slant in it. Some people call this 'optimism' and I suppose that is as good a word as any to describe my attitude toward life. I think it is a good habit to follow, as looking for something positive in a even a not-so-good situation often changes our entire disposition and more often than not, we surprise ourselves and things have a better outcome than anticipated. This view always encourages hope and while everything may not turn out how we initially anticipated, it usually isn't as bad as one would think. I like being that way.
> 
> Last week was a difficult one for me. Learning that the magazine I worked with for over 17 years was folding was quite a blow for me emotionally, not to mention the larger implications. In many ways, things felt surreal, as if it didn't really happen. While I was going about my normal routine of creating and designing, there was always the thought in the back of my mind of doing 'this' for the magazine or doing 'that' for the magazine. Then I would realize that that chapter of my life is over and reality would once again hit.
> 
> The most concrete evidence of this was Monday when I received all of my projects that were slated to be published back. As I opened the short note my editor Deb had written, I once again felt a wave of sadness come over me. We were really done. Time to think ahead.
> 
> But I did realize that only that one chapter had been completed. It had run its course and it was time to look into other things. Thankfully, I had not limited myself to one avenue, as Kieth and I have been exploring many different venues for our designs and knowing that many of them had been in place for some time, it somehow softened the blow that was just dealt. It showed us first hand the importance of diversifying our small business. It has been a great deal of work to do so, but is certainly paying off. So on we go from here.
> 
> On the good side, the projects that were slated to be published no longer are on hold for us. We are able to put them on our site immediately, without having to wait for them to run their course with the magazine. This includes things such as my SLD475 Nevermore Plaque  that so many of you inquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up the pattern packet today, but you can pre-order it now on the site. (I will send the packet along a bit later in the day.)
> 
> Keith also made this adorable "SLDK388 10 Filigree Fun in the Sun" Ornament set, which can offer many decorating possiblities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ornament set the created was the SLDK389 - 14 Simple Halloween Ornaments. These will also have many fun decorative uses for the upcoming Halloween season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the day finishing up my packet on the standing reindeer that I previewed yesterday. (SLD476 - Standing Reindeer Set 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of the pattern. While I was creating the pattern, I thought about just how much I learned over the years by working with the magazine and being published. The pattern includes 18 step-by-step photos and explains the process so that even someone who is beginning woodworking can easily understand how to create the project successfully. It is nice to feel such a sense of pride not only in the finished project, but also the instructions. I think that writing instructions is just as important as the designs themselves, as what we are doing is in essence, teaching on paper.
> 
> I plan to make another set of two additional reindeer, as well as a sleigh to add to this set. That way the customer can make two of each pose of reindeer and have a wonderful little vignette to display under the tree, on a mantle or anywhere. I also thought as a 'bonus' pattern, for those who bought the other pieces, I would offer a free single reindeer with a bulbous nose (for Rudolph!) to lead the group. It will be a fun project to complete and I should have the rest of the pieces finished up for the next update - with plenty of time to make them for holiday gifts.
> 
> Keith has another Christmas design as well. This nice and simple plaque that would be a great seller at craft sales. (SLDK387)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we decided that we are going to be offering an ongoing "$2 Special pattern" that will be regularly swapped out. The first pattern we are offering will be Keith's SLDK214 Trick or Treat Spider Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and cute plaque and we hope everyone will like it and give it a try.
> 
> We have several other projects that were slated for the magazine as well, but we will be presenting them in the next several weeks, as we do future updates.
> 
> I am sending out the Newsletter later on today, as soon as I am done with the instructions for the "Nevermore" plaque. If you would like to sign up for the monthly newsletter, you can do so on our Mailing List page. Lots of customers who don't get a chance to read my blog every day like to receive the newsletter to see what we have new. Besides - I don't always get the chance to show all of Keith's new designs here on my blog and they are always in the newsletter. We also offer special coupon codes from time to time for our mailing list customers only.
> 
> I hope you all like the new items. Both Keith and I have several more in the works. We are both optimistic that through word of mouth and other social media that people will find out about us and continue to support us and our little business. We both thank you all for that support as well.
> 
> It is beautiful and sunny out today. Summer isn't quite over just yet. Hopefully in the next couple of days I will get a chance to perhaps visit the beach. It has been a hectic summer so far and the weather hasn't cooperated much. Soon the winter cold will be here again.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Yes, Jamie! Sometimes 'new' is something that we aren't always comfortable with, but usually they are for the best! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding Success*

I felt really good about things yesterday. After spending the day putting together the SLD475 Nevermore pattern packet and completing the newsletter and latest site update, I felt I finally could take a breath. It was around dinnertime by then, and after the roller coaster that we had been on for the past couple of weeks, it felt good to be (at least for the moment) caught up and allow myself to just 'be'.

I had entertained the idea of working on some ornaments that I had been painting, or even embroidering. But I am happy to say that once our newsletter was emailed out, I was kept pretty busy with a nice, even stream of orders, and I was happy to fill them out and touch base with some of my regular customers and friends.

I do think we will be OK.

As I said yesterday, we have several things in the works for the future of our business. I suppose the most difficult part of having so many choices is deciding where to best invest our time. Each opportunity reminds me of that game I played as a child called "Mystery Date" where you open a door and don't know what will be behind it. But that is part of the excitement and fun.

There are no fast and quick answers as to what will be successful. I find it very difficult to answer people when they put the question of "how can I start a small business?" to me. Sometimes I feel like they may as well be asking me how to preform brain surgery.

Not too long ago, I saw a graphic on Facebook that really hit home. The graphic had two lines plotted on it and was entitled "Success". The first line was under the heading "What people think it looks like" and had a straight line, from point "A" to point "B". The second heading stated "What it really looks like" and had a meandering nest of a line that started at point "A" and again ended up at point "B". Things aren't always as simple as they appear to be. My personal favorite thought on success is "if it were that easy, everyone would be doing it."

I must say that I felt rather successful last night. I noticed many, many new customers were ordering as well as some names that I recognized. While I love knowing each of my customers on a personal level, I can tell you that it is rather exciting when I realize that we are growing to the point where it would be impossible for me to do so. Of course, I still give the same personal service to all, but by not recognizing many of the names that came across on the order forms, it showed me that we ARE growing and it was very encouraging for me to see.

I also noticed that while our new things that I introduced in yesterday's post did well, so did our older designs. This furthered the supposition that people are just finding us. It gave us a great deal of hope.

We certainly appreciate all the support that our customers offer to us. By purchasing from us and sharing our site with their friends, it is helping us reach more people than we ever thought possible. I know I say that I am grateful often, but that is because I truly feel that in my heart. Our customers will keep us alive. Thank you!

Before I go today, I wanted to share with you a photo that a customer from Germany (Angelika) sent me. While I don't always get a chance to post photos that are sent to me, I really enjoy seeing them.

Angelika took my SLD311 Butterfly Oval Self-Framing Plaque design :










And used it on the top of a box she created:










r>

Isn't it just lovely?!

I can't tell you all how much joy I feel when I see someone enjoying my designs. To me, it is the best reward for my work.

Today looks to be another spectacular day in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining brightly and the air is warm and calm. The coolness of the morning has already burned off and the crickets are all singing.

I have many directions that I can choose to head today. I have a little more organizing, some painting, some drawing, or all of the above. I also have some new opportunities to work on for advertising and letting people know about our site. My day will be full and happy.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. May your day be filled with fun, enjoyment and creativity, and may you be successful in whatever you do.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Success*
> 
> I felt really good about things yesterday. After spending the day putting together the SLD475 Nevermore pattern packet and completing the newsletter and latest site update, I felt I finally could take a breath. It was around dinnertime by then, and after the roller coaster that we had been on for the past couple of weeks, it felt good to be (at least for the moment) caught up and allow myself to just 'be'.
> 
> I had entertained the idea of working on some ornaments that I had been painting, or even embroidering. But I am happy to say that once our newsletter was emailed out, I was kept pretty busy with a nice, even stream of orders, and I was happy to fill them out and touch base with some of my regular customers and friends.
> 
> I do think we will be OK.
> 
> As I said yesterday, we have several things in the works for the future of our business. I suppose the most difficult part of having so many choices is deciding where to best invest our time. Each opportunity reminds me of that game I played as a child called "Mystery Date" where you open a door and don't know what will be behind it. But that is part of the excitement and fun.
> 
> There are no fast and quick answers as to what will be successful. I find it very difficult to answer people when they put the question of "how can I start a small business?" to me. Sometimes I feel like they may as well be asking me how to preform brain surgery.
> 
> Not too long ago, I saw a graphic on Facebook that really hit home. The graphic had two lines plotted on it and was entitled "Success". The first line was under the heading "What people think it looks like" and had a straight line, from point "A" to point "B". The second heading stated "What it really looks like" and had a meandering nest of a line that started at point "A" and again ended up at point "B". Things aren't always as simple as they appear to be. My personal favorite thought on success is "if it were that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I must say that I felt rather successful last night. I noticed many, many new customers were ordering as well as some names that I recognized. While I love knowing each of my customers on a personal level, I can tell you that it is rather exciting when I realize that we are growing to the point where it would be impossible for me to do so. Of course, I still give the same personal service to all, but by not recognizing many of the names that came across on the order forms, it showed me that we ARE growing and it was very encouraging for me to see.
> 
> I also noticed that while our new things that I introduced in yesterday's post did well, so did our older designs. This furthered the supposition that people are just finding us. It gave us a great deal of hope.
> 
> We certainly appreciate all the support that our customers offer to us. By purchasing from us and sharing our site with their friends, it is helping us reach more people than we ever thought possible. I know I say that I am grateful often, but that is because I truly feel that in my heart. Our customers will keep us alive. Thank you!
> 
> Before I go today, I wanted to share with you a photo that a customer from Germany (Angelika) sent me. While I don't always get a chance to post photos that are sent to me, I really enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Angelika took my SLD311 Butterfly Oval Self-Framing Plaque design :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And used it on the top of a box she created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r>
> 
> Isn't it just lovely?!
> 
> I can't tell you all how much joy I feel when I see someone enjoying my designs. To me, it is the best reward for my work.
> 
> Today looks to be another spectacular day in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining brightly and the air is warm and calm. The coolness of the morning has already burned off and the crickets are all singing.
> 
> I have many directions that I can choose to head today. I have a little more organizing, some painting, some drawing, or all of the above. I also have some new opportunities to work on for advertising and letting people know about our site. My day will be full and happy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. May your day be filled with fun, enjoyment and creativity, and may you be successful in whatever you do.


Angelika has just proved that you are a great inspiration to us all! You are also very generous with your designs in allowing us all to use your designs as a stepping stone to something else. There are some designers who do not appreciate their designs being changed at all and that is ok too. I personally prefer your way of working!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding Success*
> 
> I felt really good about things yesterday. After spending the day putting together the SLD475 Nevermore pattern packet and completing the newsletter and latest site update, I felt I finally could take a breath. It was around dinnertime by then, and after the roller coaster that we had been on for the past couple of weeks, it felt good to be (at least for the moment) caught up and allow myself to just 'be'.
> 
> I had entertained the idea of working on some ornaments that I had been painting, or even embroidering. But I am happy to say that once our newsletter was emailed out, I was kept pretty busy with a nice, even stream of orders, and I was happy to fill them out and touch base with some of my regular customers and friends.
> 
> I do think we will be OK.
> 
> As I said yesterday, we have several things in the works for the future of our business. I suppose the most difficult part of having so many choices is deciding where to best invest our time. Each opportunity reminds me of that game I played as a child called "Mystery Date" where you open a door and don't know what will be behind it. But that is part of the excitement and fun.
> 
> There are no fast and quick answers as to what will be successful. I find it very difficult to answer people when they put the question of "how can I start a small business?" to me. Sometimes I feel like they may as well be asking me how to preform brain surgery.
> 
> Not too long ago, I saw a graphic on Facebook that really hit home. The graphic had two lines plotted on it and was entitled "Success". The first line was under the heading "What people think it looks like" and had a straight line, from point "A" to point "B". The second heading stated "What it really looks like" and had a meandering nest of a line that started at point "A" and again ended up at point "B". Things aren't always as simple as they appear to be. My personal favorite thought on success is "if it were that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I must say that I felt rather successful last night. I noticed many, many new customers were ordering as well as some names that I recognized. While I love knowing each of my customers on a personal level, I can tell you that it is rather exciting when I realize that we are growing to the point where it would be impossible for me to do so. Of course, I still give the same personal service to all, but by not recognizing many of the names that came across on the order forms, it showed me that we ARE growing and it was very encouraging for me to see.
> 
> I also noticed that while our new things that I introduced in yesterday's post did well, so did our older designs. This furthered the supposition that people are just finding us. It gave us a great deal of hope.
> 
> We certainly appreciate all the support that our customers offer to us. By purchasing from us and sharing our site with their friends, it is helping us reach more people than we ever thought possible. I know I say that I am grateful often, but that is because I truly feel that in my heart. Our customers will keep us alive. Thank you!
> 
> Before I go today, I wanted to share with you a photo that a customer from Germany (Angelika) sent me. While I don't always get a chance to post photos that are sent to me, I really enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Angelika took my SLD311 Butterfly Oval Self-Framing Plaque design :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And used it on the top of a box she created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r>
> 
> Isn't it just lovely?!
> 
> I can't tell you all how much joy I feel when I see someone enjoying my designs. To me, it is the best reward for my work.
> 
> Today looks to be another spectacular day in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining brightly and the air is warm and calm. The coolness of the morning has already burned off and the crickets are all singing.
> 
> I have many directions that I can choose to head today. I have a little more organizing, some painting, some drawing, or all of the above. I also have some new opportunities to work on for advertising and letting people know about our site. My day will be full and happy.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. May your day be filled with fun, enjoyment and creativity, and may you be successful in whatever you do.


Thank you Anna. You have shown a great deal of creativity yourself. I always enjoy seeing what you like to do with our designs. I don't understand the designers who don't want people to explore new ways to use their projects. To me, it often sparks other new ideas and keeps me thinking ahead.

I always appreciate others' take on what I have come up with.

I am glad you like to share your ideas with me too.

Have a great weekend,

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*This and That*

I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.

I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.

After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.

The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.

Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)

I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.

My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.

The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:










While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!

Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:










You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!

As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.










It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.

I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.

Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.
> 
> I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.
> 
> The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.
> 
> Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)
> 
> I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.
> 
> The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!
> 
> Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!
> 
> As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.
> 
> I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.
> 
> Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Really nice to see pretty Witches instead of the ugly Disney ones. These should look great. Can't wait to see the final group. Where's Witch number 13?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.
> 
> I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.
> 
> The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.
> 
> Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)
> 
> I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.
> 
> The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!
> 
> Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!
> 
> As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.
> 
> I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.
> 
> Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Yes, they are darling! And I didn't forget about your "Pretty witch" request!  I just need have time to work on it!

Thank you for your nice comments!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.
> 
> I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.
> 
> The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.
> 
> Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)
> 
> I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.
> 
> The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!
> 
> Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!
> 
> As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.
> 
> I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.
> 
> Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Oh so cute! I agree with John - nice to see a pretty witch! I love the way the hat is painted with the different layers of paint. I'm looking forward to expanding my painting during the winter when I can't get to my scroll saw.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.
> 
> I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.
> 
> The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.
> 
> Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)
> 
> I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.
> 
> The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!
> 
> Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!
> 
> As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.
> 
> I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.
> 
> Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


I think you will really enjoy it, Anna. It is another fun way to be creative! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.
> 
> I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.
> 
> The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.
> 
> Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)
> 
> I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.
> 
> The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!
> 
> Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!
> 
> As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.
> 
> I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.
> 
> Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


You can not only scroll, but, you're an amazing painter as well. Really enjoy your creations. Keiths too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This and That*
> 
> I had kind of a 'catch up' day yesterday. With all that had been going on lately and with getting the new patterns up on the site, I was beginning to feel a bit frazzled. So many things to do and so many directions to head. I didn't know what to do first.
> 
> I find that if I don't give myself a little break from things, I really start to feel it. Then I wind up running in circles and becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> After doing my usual chores, I decided to pick up a paint brush and work on some ornaments I began last week. People often ask why I paint others' patterns when I am a designer myself. But as most designers can tell you, it is not only fun to paint designs other than my own, but can also be far more relaxing. You may want to call it "lazy" but there are times when I like everything spelled out for me where most of the 'work' is done. I have my favorite designers too, and depending on what mood I am in, I like to try their patterns. A little of this. A little of that. It depends on my mood.
> 
> The pieces that I am working on are by one of my favorite designers - Jamie Mills Price. Ever since I began decorative painting, I have been drawn to her designs because of their cute appeal and details. While I own several of her books, I will admit that I have only found the time to paint a couple of her pieces throughout the years.
> 
> Several weeks ago however, Jamie announced that she was beginning a "Halloween Ornament Club" in which after joining, you would receive a new ornament pattern for each month of the year. (You can see the details here - http://www.betweenthevines.com/html/halloween_club.html" target="_blank">Jamie Mills Price Halloween Ornament Club</a>)
> 
> I loved the concept, as I love painting ornaments. I had seen her Christmas Ornament Club pieces over the past few years and was really considering joining. However, the shipping charges for the patterns were prohibitive for me, as shipping to Canada was quite a bit. But this time I noticed that Jamie was offering the patterns in PDF format, and they could be emailed to me at a big savings. Since I cut my own wood and didn't require the pieces, this was perfect for me and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> My first patterns arrived at the end of July. They were the June and July installments and the first patterns of the club. Jamie's work has always been first class, and these patterns were no exception. They were of a cute pirate ghost and a darling little witch. I was really pleased with the details of the patterns, and they even included a RECIPE with them! I think it is good to be on the other side of the learning tree once in a while, as it exposes us to different techniques and methods of doing things.
> 
> The pieces were easy enough to cut and I cut myself a dozen of the witch ornaments to 'play with'. I base coated them last week (which is NOT my favorite part!) and I was just about ready to start painting. Doing twelve pieces will take a bit longer than I anticipated, as the ornaments have quite a bit of detail. You can see them starting to come together in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they are just getting started, you can already see how cute they will be!
> 
> Being somewhat impatient, I decided to move forward with just one piece first - just to see how they would come out. I made this decision late in the day, and I pooped out at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can already see how many colors are layered in the hat. They are going to be beautiful!
> 
> As usual, I had a 'helper' keep me company throughout the day. "Inspector Pancakes" made sure I did a good job, and only chimed in when he thought I was slacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a pretty nice and relaxing day. I will certainly keep you all posted on my progress, as I hope to finish them up in the next couple of sessions.
> 
> I tend to be a slow painter, and I don't often have the extra time to play with stuff for myself like this. I always fight the battle during my down time of doing painting or embroidery. Sometimes one wins and sometimes the other.
> 
> Today it is back to the drawing board for me. I plan on working on the other stand up reindeer to go with the set I introduced earlier this week. They were very popular and I want to get the companion pieces, as well as the sleigh done as soon as possible - hopefully by the next update. As usual, I feel the clock ticking faster than I would like.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It is overcast here today, but warm and muggy. I think we may be in for some rain later on. No matter what though, I know I will have fun.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday.


Aww! Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Lazy' Weekend*

It is hard to believe that another Monday is upon us. What I find even more difficult to digest is that it is the final week of August. It seems as if summer has just began and at least here in Nova Scotia, there were only a few days that I would consider to be 'hot'.

But as I awake in the morning, I notice that it is darker each day. This morning when I got up the sun was barely peeking over the horizon. I know that soon it will be completely dark, and I will once again need a light on while I have my morning coffee.

The air is cooler as well. This morning I needed both a blanket and kitty to keep me warm while I was going through my morning emails. Richard sleeps comfortably at my feet, swaddled in the blanket that I have on my lap. I can feel his warmth on my legs and the air outside the blanket is still much cooler. Autumn is approaching.

I accomplished a good amount of things this weekend, but as usual, not as much as I wish I could have done. I don't know why, but lately I have had a lull in my ambition. Not to the point of crisis, but I am just not my usual 'ball of fire' that you all have become used to seeing. The past couple of evenings I was completely happy to 'just sit' and watch a show that Keith and I have been following. No painting, drawing or embroidery. I haven't even talked online much. Perhaps it is a much needed step away that will prepare me for the busy holiday season to come. (I'll say it is, anyway!)

There are no shortage of ideas. Just the ambition to implement them. I don't really view it as a crisis though, as I know it is only temporary. I am trying to fight the feeling that in a month or so I will look back on this time with regret, and hope that I don't view it as being 'wasted'.

Is resting and replenishing ourselves really considered 'wasting time' though?

I hope not. I kind of look at it as a necessary pause in the crazy life we have so that we are better able to function and take on other things in the future. It is a shame that society has come to look upon these down times as being something negative. Perhaps it is me, but I always find myself trying to justify any down time I take at all.

And I know I am not alone.

I see many of my friends do the same thing. Just when I wonder how they are able to accomplish such a huge amout of things, I see them apologizing for not keeping up that crazy pace.

It can't be healthy.

So as I sit here and write to you how we all deserve time off, I can't help but feel that by doing so I am also trying to justify my actions (or lack there of!) Isn't life funny?

In any case, it was a good weekend and even though I went at a slower pace (for me, anyway) I did accomplish quite a bit.

Last week in our site update, I introduced the first part of a set of reindeer that I created. I was really thrilled that people liked them as many patterns were ordered. My friend and customer Barb even sent me a photo of the set she made of them at a wood show, in which she used no electric or power tools at all. I think they came out wonderful:










I love seeing people make my designs. It really makes me feel good. I also had several people asking for the rest of the pieces that I spoke of.

I had designed the original pattern to have two poses of the reindeer (shown above.) I will be creating another set of two posese so that customers can double them to make a total of eight reindeer for a vignette. I also am creating a pretty sleigh for them to use - either with the vignette or on its own. I have a little teaser of the drawing for that sled to show you:










I hope to finish up the drawing of it today, and then I will cut it out hopefully tomorrow.

As a bonus pattern, I also drew up a single reindeer - Rudolph - that I will offer free to those who already bought the other three patterns. I will also be selling the Rudolph pattern singly.

The deer are all drawn and ready to cut as well. It will be fun to see them all come together.

I suppose when I list everything here and look back on things, I really didn't sit idle after all. Besides the drawings, I spent part of the weekend painting the ornaments I showed you last week and on Saturday evening I embroidered. It was a full weekend and I enjoyed myself very much.

Keith was busy as well, as he spent pretty much of last week drawing some beautiful new cross ornaments.










These two-piece crosses will be wonderful smaller as shown for ornaments or even enlarged as plaques. They can even be used individually as pendants or accents for other pieces. There will be ten 'double crosses' in the pattern set and we already have had some wonderful feedback on them.

So things are moving right along. Even though it may feel as if I am not doing a lot, when looking back, I am pretty proud of what we did do. I suppose the secret to being happy is to enjoy what you do and allow yourself to feel good about doing things at a comfortable pace. I think that in the end, it is the best way to live.

I wish you all a fabulous Monday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lazy' Weekend*
> 
> It is hard to believe that another Monday is upon us. What I find even more difficult to digest is that it is the final week of August. It seems as if summer has just began and at least here in Nova Scotia, there were only a few days that I would consider to be 'hot'.
> 
> But as I awake in the morning, I notice that it is darker each day. This morning when I got up the sun was barely peeking over the horizon. I know that soon it will be completely dark, and I will once again need a light on while I have my morning coffee.
> 
> The air is cooler as well. This morning I needed both a blanket and kitty to keep me warm while I was going through my morning emails. Richard sleeps comfortably at my feet, swaddled in the blanket that I have on my lap. I can feel his warmth on my legs and the air outside the blanket is still much cooler. Autumn is approaching.
> 
> I accomplished a good amount of things this weekend, but as usual, not as much as I wish I could have done. I don't know why, but lately I have had a lull in my ambition. Not to the point of crisis, but I am just not my usual 'ball of fire' that you all have become used to seeing. The past couple of evenings I was completely happy to 'just sit' and watch a show that Keith and I have been following. No painting, drawing or embroidery. I haven't even talked online much. Perhaps it is a much needed step away that will prepare me for the busy holiday season to come. (I'll say it is, anyway!)
> 
> There are no shortage of ideas. Just the ambition to implement them. I don't really view it as a crisis though, as I know it is only temporary. I am trying to fight the feeling that in a month or so I will look back on this time with regret, and hope that I don't view it as being 'wasted'.
> 
> Is resting and replenishing ourselves really considered 'wasting time' though?
> 
> I hope not. I kind of look at it as a necessary pause in the crazy life we have so that we are better able to function and take on other things in the future. It is a shame that society has come to look upon these down times as being something negative. Perhaps it is me, but I always find myself trying to justify any down time I take at all.
> 
> And I know I am not alone.
> 
> I see many of my friends do the same thing. Just when I wonder how they are able to accomplish such a huge amout of things, I see them apologizing for not keeping up that crazy pace.
> 
> It can't be healthy.
> 
> So as I sit here and write to you how we all deserve time off, I can't help but feel that by doing so I am also trying to justify my actions (or lack there of!) Isn't life funny?
> 
> In any case, it was a good weekend and even though I went at a slower pace (for me, anyway) I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> Last week in our site update, I introduced the first part of a set of reindeer that I created. I was really thrilled that people liked them as many patterns were ordered. My friend and customer Barb even sent me a photo of the set she made of them at a wood show, in which she used no electric or power tools at all. I think they came out wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing people make my designs. It really makes me feel good. I also had several people asking for the rest of the pieces that I spoke of.
> 
> I had designed the original pattern to have two poses of the reindeer (shown above.) I will be creating another set of two posese so that customers can double them to make a total of eight reindeer for a vignette. I also am creating a pretty sleigh for them to use - either with the vignette or on its own. I have a little teaser of the drawing for that sled to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the drawing of it today, and then I will cut it out hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> As a bonus pattern, I also drew up a single reindeer - Rudolph - that I will offer free to those who already bought the other three patterns. I will also be selling the Rudolph pattern singly.
> 
> The deer are all drawn and ready to cut as well. It will be fun to see them all come together.
> 
> I suppose when I list everything here and look back on things, I really didn't sit idle after all. Besides the drawings, I spent part of the weekend painting the ornaments I showed you last week and on Saturday evening I embroidered. It was a full weekend and I enjoyed myself very much.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, as he spent pretty much of last week drawing some beautiful new cross ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two-piece crosses will be wonderful smaller as shown for ornaments or even enlarged as plaques. They can even be used individually as pendants or accents for other pieces. There will be ten 'double crosses' in the pattern set and we already have had some wonderful feedback on them.
> 
> So things are moving right along. Even though it may feel as if I am not doing a lot, when looking back, I am pretty proud of what we did do. I suppose the secret to being happy is to enjoy what you do and allow yourself to feel good about doing things at a comfortable pace. I think that in the end, it is the best way to live.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous Monday!


well you are right…monday is here…but we don't have cool air as you, its stinking hot here…i might have to go buy an air conditioner as the one in the bedroom is not giving off cooler air as it should…but i digress..those crosses that keith did are so good, in fact the slits in the top pieces must be the width of the blade….as i could not see how he would make those unless there was a little hole that was just right, they look mighty nice…well i don't think i'm up to facing the day yet, and a little bit longer snooze is coming on…..pet those kitties for me, and tell keith i said hello, unless you think he needs petting…see, look at me, getting silly befor 8 in the morning….you guys have a good week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lazy' Weekend*
> 
> It is hard to believe that another Monday is upon us. What I find even more difficult to digest is that it is the final week of August. It seems as if summer has just began and at least here in Nova Scotia, there were only a few days that I would consider to be 'hot'.
> 
> But as I awake in the morning, I notice that it is darker each day. This morning when I got up the sun was barely peeking over the horizon. I know that soon it will be completely dark, and I will once again need a light on while I have my morning coffee.
> 
> The air is cooler as well. This morning I needed both a blanket and kitty to keep me warm while I was going through my morning emails. Richard sleeps comfortably at my feet, swaddled in the blanket that I have on my lap. I can feel his warmth on my legs and the air outside the blanket is still much cooler. Autumn is approaching.
> 
> I accomplished a good amount of things this weekend, but as usual, not as much as I wish I could have done. I don't know why, but lately I have had a lull in my ambition. Not to the point of crisis, but I am just not my usual 'ball of fire' that you all have become used to seeing. The past couple of evenings I was completely happy to 'just sit' and watch a show that Keith and I have been following. No painting, drawing or embroidery. I haven't even talked online much. Perhaps it is a much needed step away that will prepare me for the busy holiday season to come. (I'll say it is, anyway!)
> 
> There are no shortage of ideas. Just the ambition to implement them. I don't really view it as a crisis though, as I know it is only temporary. I am trying to fight the feeling that in a month or so I will look back on this time with regret, and hope that I don't view it as being 'wasted'.
> 
> Is resting and replenishing ourselves really considered 'wasting time' though?
> 
> I hope not. I kind of look at it as a necessary pause in the crazy life we have so that we are better able to function and take on other things in the future. It is a shame that society has come to look upon these down times as being something negative. Perhaps it is me, but I always find myself trying to justify any down time I take at all.
> 
> And I know I am not alone.
> 
> I see many of my friends do the same thing. Just when I wonder how they are able to accomplish such a huge amout of things, I see them apologizing for not keeping up that crazy pace.
> 
> It can't be healthy.
> 
> So as I sit here and write to you how we all deserve time off, I can't help but feel that by doing so I am also trying to justify my actions (or lack there of!) Isn't life funny?
> 
> In any case, it was a good weekend and even though I went at a slower pace (for me, anyway) I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> Last week in our site update, I introduced the first part of a set of reindeer that I created. I was really thrilled that people liked them as many patterns were ordered. My friend and customer Barb even sent me a photo of the set she made of them at a wood show, in which she used no electric or power tools at all. I think they came out wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing people make my designs. It really makes me feel good. I also had several people asking for the rest of the pieces that I spoke of.
> 
> I had designed the original pattern to have two poses of the reindeer (shown above.) I will be creating another set of two posese so that customers can double them to make a total of eight reindeer for a vignette. I also am creating a pretty sleigh for them to use - either with the vignette or on its own. I have a little teaser of the drawing for that sled to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the drawing of it today, and then I will cut it out hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> As a bonus pattern, I also drew up a single reindeer - Rudolph - that I will offer free to those who already bought the other three patterns. I will also be selling the Rudolph pattern singly.
> 
> The deer are all drawn and ready to cut as well. It will be fun to see them all come together.
> 
> I suppose when I list everything here and look back on things, I really didn't sit idle after all. Besides the drawings, I spent part of the weekend painting the ornaments I showed you last week and on Saturday evening I embroidered. It was a full weekend and I enjoyed myself very much.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, as he spent pretty much of last week drawing some beautiful new cross ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two-piece crosses will be wonderful smaller as shown for ornaments or even enlarged as plaques. They can even be used individually as pendants or accents for other pieces. There will be ten 'double crosses' in the pattern set and we already have had some wonderful feedback on them.
> 
> So things are moving right along. Even though it may feel as if I am not doing a lot, when looking back, I am pretty proud of what we did do. I suppose the secret to being happy is to enjoy what you do and allow yourself to feel good about doing things at a comfortable pace. I think that in the end, it is the best way to live.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous Monday!


You too, Bob. Yep - it is off to the gym for us and then we need to see what the day brings. I think his crosses are really nice and from the reaction from everyone so far, I think they will do really well.

It is still cool here, but beautiful and sunny. So much like autumn. I love the fall but it always seems to pass so quickly. Perhaps with it arriving early, we will get a longer season this year.

You take care and I hope you keep cool! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lazy' Weekend*
> 
> It is hard to believe that another Monday is upon us. What I find even more difficult to digest is that it is the final week of August. It seems as if summer has just began and at least here in Nova Scotia, there were only a few days that I would consider to be 'hot'.
> 
> But as I awake in the morning, I notice that it is darker each day. This morning when I got up the sun was barely peeking over the horizon. I know that soon it will be completely dark, and I will once again need a light on while I have my morning coffee.
> 
> The air is cooler as well. This morning I needed both a blanket and kitty to keep me warm while I was going through my morning emails. Richard sleeps comfortably at my feet, swaddled in the blanket that I have on my lap. I can feel his warmth on my legs and the air outside the blanket is still much cooler. Autumn is approaching.
> 
> I accomplished a good amount of things this weekend, but as usual, not as much as I wish I could have done. I don't know why, but lately I have had a lull in my ambition. Not to the point of crisis, but I am just not my usual 'ball of fire' that you all have become used to seeing. The past couple of evenings I was completely happy to 'just sit' and watch a show that Keith and I have been following. No painting, drawing or embroidery. I haven't even talked online much. Perhaps it is a much needed step away that will prepare me for the busy holiday season to come. (I'll say it is, anyway!)
> 
> There are no shortage of ideas. Just the ambition to implement them. I don't really view it as a crisis though, as I know it is only temporary. I am trying to fight the feeling that in a month or so I will look back on this time with regret, and hope that I don't view it as being 'wasted'.
> 
> Is resting and replenishing ourselves really considered 'wasting time' though?
> 
> I hope not. I kind of look at it as a necessary pause in the crazy life we have so that we are better able to function and take on other things in the future. It is a shame that society has come to look upon these down times as being something negative. Perhaps it is me, but I always find myself trying to justify any down time I take at all.
> 
> And I know I am not alone.
> 
> I see many of my friends do the same thing. Just when I wonder how they are able to accomplish such a huge amout of things, I see them apologizing for not keeping up that crazy pace.
> 
> It can't be healthy.
> 
> So as I sit here and write to you how we all deserve time off, I can't help but feel that by doing so I am also trying to justify my actions (or lack there of!) Isn't life funny?
> 
> In any case, it was a good weekend and even though I went at a slower pace (for me, anyway) I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> Last week in our site update, I introduced the first part of a set of reindeer that I created. I was really thrilled that people liked them as many patterns were ordered. My friend and customer Barb even sent me a photo of the set she made of them at a wood show, in which she used no electric or power tools at all. I think they came out wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing people make my designs. It really makes me feel good. I also had several people asking for the rest of the pieces that I spoke of.
> 
> I had designed the original pattern to have two poses of the reindeer (shown above.) I will be creating another set of two posese so that customers can double them to make a total of eight reindeer for a vignette. I also am creating a pretty sleigh for them to use - either with the vignette or on its own. I have a little teaser of the drawing for that sled to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the drawing of it today, and then I will cut it out hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> As a bonus pattern, I also drew up a single reindeer - Rudolph - that I will offer free to those who already bought the other three patterns. I will also be selling the Rudolph pattern singly.
> 
> The deer are all drawn and ready to cut as well. It will be fun to see them all come together.
> 
> I suppose when I list everything here and look back on things, I really didn't sit idle after all. Besides the drawings, I spent part of the weekend painting the ornaments I showed you last week and on Saturday evening I embroidered. It was a full weekend and I enjoyed myself very much.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, as he spent pretty much of last week drawing some beautiful new cross ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two-piece crosses will be wonderful smaller as shown for ornaments or even enlarged as plaques. They can even be used individually as pendants or accents for other pieces. There will be ten 'double crosses' in the pattern set and we already have had some wonderful feedback on them.
> 
> So things are moving right along. Even though it may feel as if I am not doing a lot, when looking back, I am pretty proud of what we did do. I suppose the secret to being happy is to enjoy what you do and allow yourself to feel good about doing things at a comfortable pace. I think that in the end, it is the best way to live.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous Monday!


The sleigh is going to be really cool with the reindeers. And Keith's crosses are beautiful. Looking forward to that pattern. They will make beautiful pendants.
Still summer on the Westcoast! We are still having great warm sunny weather for at least another week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lazy' Weekend*
> 
> It is hard to believe that another Monday is upon us. What I find even more difficult to digest is that it is the final week of August. It seems as if summer has just began and at least here in Nova Scotia, there were only a few days that I would consider to be 'hot'.
> 
> But as I awake in the morning, I notice that it is darker each day. This morning when I got up the sun was barely peeking over the horizon. I know that soon it will be completely dark, and I will once again need a light on while I have my morning coffee.
> 
> The air is cooler as well. This morning I needed both a blanket and kitty to keep me warm while I was going through my morning emails. Richard sleeps comfortably at my feet, swaddled in the blanket that I have on my lap. I can feel his warmth on my legs and the air outside the blanket is still much cooler. Autumn is approaching.
> 
> I accomplished a good amount of things this weekend, but as usual, not as much as I wish I could have done. I don't know why, but lately I have had a lull in my ambition. Not to the point of crisis, but I am just not my usual 'ball of fire' that you all have become used to seeing. The past couple of evenings I was completely happy to 'just sit' and watch a show that Keith and I have been following. No painting, drawing or embroidery. I haven't even talked online much. Perhaps it is a much needed step away that will prepare me for the busy holiday season to come. (I'll say it is, anyway!)
> 
> There are no shortage of ideas. Just the ambition to implement them. I don't really view it as a crisis though, as I know it is only temporary. I am trying to fight the feeling that in a month or so I will look back on this time with regret, and hope that I don't view it as being 'wasted'.
> 
> Is resting and replenishing ourselves really considered 'wasting time' though?
> 
> I hope not. I kind of look at it as a necessary pause in the crazy life we have so that we are better able to function and take on other things in the future. It is a shame that society has come to look upon these down times as being something negative. Perhaps it is me, but I always find myself trying to justify any down time I take at all.
> 
> And I know I am not alone.
> 
> I see many of my friends do the same thing. Just when I wonder how they are able to accomplish such a huge amout of things, I see them apologizing for not keeping up that crazy pace.
> 
> It can't be healthy.
> 
> So as I sit here and write to you how we all deserve time off, I can't help but feel that by doing so I am also trying to justify my actions (or lack there of!) Isn't life funny?
> 
> In any case, it was a good weekend and even though I went at a slower pace (for me, anyway) I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> Last week in our site update, I introduced the first part of a set of reindeer that I created. I was really thrilled that people liked them as many patterns were ordered. My friend and customer Barb even sent me a photo of the set she made of them at a wood show, in which she used no electric or power tools at all. I think they came out wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing people make my designs. It really makes me feel good. I also had several people asking for the rest of the pieces that I spoke of.
> 
> I had designed the original pattern to have two poses of the reindeer (shown above.) I will be creating another set of two posese so that customers can double them to make a total of eight reindeer for a vignette. I also am creating a pretty sleigh for them to use - either with the vignette or on its own. I have a little teaser of the drawing for that sled to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the drawing of it today, and then I will cut it out hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> As a bonus pattern, I also drew up a single reindeer - Rudolph - that I will offer free to those who already bought the other three patterns. I will also be selling the Rudolph pattern singly.
> 
> The deer are all drawn and ready to cut as well. It will be fun to see them all come together.
> 
> I suppose when I list everything here and look back on things, I really didn't sit idle after all. Besides the drawings, I spent part of the weekend painting the ornaments I showed you last week and on Saturday evening I embroidered. It was a full weekend and I enjoyed myself very much.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, as he spent pretty much of last week drawing some beautiful new cross ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two-piece crosses will be wonderful smaller as shown for ornaments or even enlarged as plaques. They can even be used individually as pendants or accents for other pieces. There will be ten 'double crosses' in the pattern set and we already have had some wonderful feedback on them.
> 
> So things are moving right along. Even though it may feel as if I am not doing a lot, when looking back, I am pretty proud of what we did do. I suppose the secret to being happy is to enjoy what you do and allow yourself to feel good about doing things at a comfortable pace. I think that in the end, it is the best way to live.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous Monday!


Thanks, Anna - I am hopefully going to get everything done this week. So far they have been really popular.

We have had beautiful weather here as well and it looks like it will continue. I am glad you are having such a nice summer. I hope your shoulder feels better soon. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *'Lazy' Weekend*
> 
> It is hard to believe that another Monday is upon us. What I find even more difficult to digest is that it is the final week of August. It seems as if summer has just began and at least here in Nova Scotia, there were only a few days that I would consider to be 'hot'.
> 
> But as I awake in the morning, I notice that it is darker each day. This morning when I got up the sun was barely peeking over the horizon. I know that soon it will be completely dark, and I will once again need a light on while I have my morning coffee.
> 
> The air is cooler as well. This morning I needed both a blanket and kitty to keep me warm while I was going through my morning emails. Richard sleeps comfortably at my feet, swaddled in the blanket that I have on my lap. I can feel his warmth on my legs and the air outside the blanket is still much cooler. Autumn is approaching.
> 
> I accomplished a good amount of things this weekend, but as usual, not as much as I wish I could have done. I don't know why, but lately I have had a lull in my ambition. Not to the point of crisis, but I am just not my usual 'ball of fire' that you all have become used to seeing. The past couple of evenings I was completely happy to 'just sit' and watch a show that Keith and I have been following. No painting, drawing or embroidery. I haven't even talked online much. Perhaps it is a much needed step away that will prepare me for the busy holiday season to come. (I'll say it is, anyway!)
> 
> There are no shortage of ideas. Just the ambition to implement them. I don't really view it as a crisis though, as I know it is only temporary. I am trying to fight the feeling that in a month or so I will look back on this time with regret, and hope that I don't view it as being 'wasted'.
> 
> Is resting and replenishing ourselves really considered 'wasting time' though?
> 
> I hope not. I kind of look at it as a necessary pause in the crazy life we have so that we are better able to function and take on other things in the future. It is a shame that society has come to look upon these down times as being something negative. Perhaps it is me, but I always find myself trying to justify any down time I take at all.
> 
> And I know I am not alone.
> 
> I see many of my friends do the same thing. Just when I wonder how they are able to accomplish such a huge amout of things, I see them apologizing for not keeping up that crazy pace.
> 
> It can't be healthy.
> 
> So as I sit here and write to you how we all deserve time off, I can't help but feel that by doing so I am also trying to justify my actions (or lack there of!) Isn't life funny?
> 
> In any case, it was a good weekend and even though I went at a slower pace (for me, anyway) I did accomplish quite a bit.
> 
> Last week in our site update, I introduced the first part of a set of reindeer that I created. I was really thrilled that people liked them as many patterns were ordered. My friend and customer Barb even sent me a photo of the set she made of them at a wood show, in which she used no electric or power tools at all. I think they came out wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing people make my designs. It really makes me feel good. I also had several people asking for the rest of the pieces that I spoke of.
> 
> I had designed the original pattern to have two poses of the reindeer (shown above.) I will be creating another set of two posese so that customers can double them to make a total of eight reindeer for a vignette. I also am creating a pretty sleigh for them to use - either with the vignette or on its own. I have a little teaser of the drawing for that sled to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the drawing of it today, and then I will cut it out hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> As a bonus pattern, I also drew up a single reindeer - Rudolph - that I will offer free to those who already bought the other three patterns. I will also be selling the Rudolph pattern singly.
> 
> The deer are all drawn and ready to cut as well. It will be fun to see them all come together.
> 
> I suppose when I list everything here and look back on things, I really didn't sit idle after all. Besides the drawings, I spent part of the weekend painting the ornaments I showed you last week and on Saturday evening I embroidered. It was a full weekend and I enjoyed myself very much.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, as he spent pretty much of last week drawing some beautiful new cross ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two-piece crosses will be wonderful smaller as shown for ornaments or even enlarged as plaques. They can even be used individually as pendants or accents for other pieces. There will be ten 'double crosses' in the pattern set and we already have had some wonderful feedback on them.
> 
> So things are moving right along. Even though it may feel as if I am not doing a lot, when looking back, I am pretty proud of what we did do. I suppose the secret to being happy is to enjoy what you do and allow yourself to feel good about doing things at a comfortable pace. I think that in the end, it is the best way to live.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous Monday!


I really like the double stack crosses. Way cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Two-Minute" Blog*

Yesterday afternoon I received a phone call to remind me that I had an eye doctors' appointment in Digby this morning. I must be getting old because I completely forgot about it. I also thought I set my Google reminders to remind me, but I guess I forgot that as well, or I did it wrong.

In any case, I have to skeedaddle out of here today and it is supposed to be a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. My sweetie thought it would be a great day to play "hookie" and it didn't take much convincing for me to agree.

I don't know where the road will take us today, but I am sure it will be beautiful. These chances are so few and far between and I know in a couple of weeks it will be getting cold and snowy and the opportunities will have passed.

But before I go, I wanted to share with you some awesome photos I received from a customer (John Shaw) These are his versions of two of Keith's beautiful patterns.

The first one is Keiths' SLDK380 - John 14:6 :










The second one is Keiths' SLDK312 - Mark 5:36:










We both really loved John's version of the plaques. Thank you so much for sharing them. I hope they will be inspiring to others!

I wish you all a great day!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Two-Minute" Blog*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I received a phone call to remind me that I had an eye doctors' appointment in Digby this morning. I must be getting old because I completely forgot about it. I also thought I set my Google reminders to remind me, but I guess I forgot that as well, or I did it wrong.
> 
> In any case, I have to skeedaddle out of here today and it is supposed to be a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. My sweetie thought it would be a great day to play "hookie" and it didn't take much convincing for me to agree.
> 
> I don't know where the road will take us today, but I am sure it will be beautiful. These chances are so few and far between and I know in a couple of weeks it will be getting cold and snowy and the opportunities will have passed.
> 
> But before I go, I wanted to share with you some awesome photos I received from a customer (John Shaw) These are his versions of two of Keith's beautiful patterns.
> 
> The first one is Keiths' SLDK380 - John 14:6 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is Keiths' SLDK312 - Mark 5:36:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both really loved John's version of the plaques. Thank you so much for sharing them. I hope they will be inspiring to others!
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


Have a great day playing hooky, Sheila! Thanks for sharing John's plaques!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Two-Minute" Blog*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I received a phone call to remind me that I had an eye doctors' appointment in Digby this morning. I must be getting old because I completely forgot about it. I also thought I set my Google reminders to remind me, but I guess I forgot that as well, or I did it wrong.
> 
> In any case, I have to skeedaddle out of here today and it is supposed to be a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. My sweetie thought it would be a great day to play "hookie" and it didn't take much convincing for me to agree.
> 
> I don't know where the road will take us today, but I am sure it will be beautiful. These chances are so few and far between and I know in a couple of weeks it will be getting cold and snowy and the opportunities will have passed.
> 
> But before I go, I wanted to share with you some awesome photos I received from a customer (John Shaw) These are his versions of two of Keith's beautiful patterns.
> 
> The first one is Keiths' SLDK380 - John 14:6 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is Keiths' SLDK312 - Mark 5:36:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both really loved John's version of the plaques. Thank you so much for sharing them. I hope they will be inspiring to others!
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


well i wont tell your playing hooky if you dont, i think i will join you in spirit, i feel to be like rumpelstiltskin today, its so very nice and cool in my bedroom, its a vacation from the heat of the day..so i think i will take me a nap and some kind of movie…you two have a wonderful day, so are things to cool to get in the water at the beach…enjoy….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Two-Minute" Blog*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I received a phone call to remind me that I had an eye doctors' appointment in Digby this morning. I must be getting old because I completely forgot about it. I also thought I set my Google reminders to remind me, but I guess I forgot that as well, or I did it wrong.
> 
> In any case, I have to skeedaddle out of here today and it is supposed to be a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. My sweetie thought it would be a great day to play "hookie" and it didn't take much convincing for me to agree.
> 
> I don't know where the road will take us today, but I am sure it will be beautiful. These chances are so few and far between and I know in a couple of weeks it will be getting cold and snowy and the opportunities will have passed.
> 
> But before I go, I wanted to share with you some awesome photos I received from a customer (John Shaw) These are his versions of two of Keith's beautiful patterns.
> 
> The first one is Keiths' SLDK380 - John 14:6 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is Keiths' SLDK312 - Mark 5:36:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both really loved John's version of the plaques. Thank you so much for sharing them. I hope they will be inspiring to others!
> 
> I wish you all a great day!


Thank you both! We had a wonderful day! It is good to get away every once in a while. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready to Cut my New SLEIGH!*

I have to admit that the past couple of weeks have not been easy. Please understand that I am NOT whining about things, but I haven't been feeling my usual self and as a designer, that affects just about everything that I do.

The closing of the magazines has really taken a toll on me. It is getting better each day, but I feel as if I would be lying to you all if I put on a front when I wrote here each day and acted as if I wasn't affected. After all, for nearly seventeen years I did so much with the magazine in the back of my mind. I find that I am catching myself thinking "oh - this would be good for the magazine" or something similar only to realize that it no longer exists. It is as if I lost a friend or a loved one. I suppose old habits are hard to break.

But the opportunities are right here in front of me and I need to take time to sort through them and make some decisions as to which way I want to go. I know the smart thing is to really consider each option carefully, and that takes time and thought. I don't want to do anything in haste only to regret it later one. I think that is the smartest approach.

So from time to time, I may miss writing here every day. I also may not be working at my usual 200 mph pace that you have all become used to. I find myself just sitting and "contemplating" a bit more these days, and while it may slow down my production process, I think in the long run it is a good thing. Taking time for myself is really important now. Even if it is stealing ten minutes of the day here and there.

I tell you all this because I know that I am not the first, nor will I be the last to experience this. Especially now - there are so many of you who have gone through similar experiences where your life has changed. Some things may be good and others maybe not so good, but whether it is good or bad, coping with them is something that we can't avoid. Life will always be changing. Things will change around us. Digging in and trying to keep things the same would only prove exhausting, but each of us needs to find which way is best for US to cope with our changing world. And this apparently, is mine. Things may be a little slow, but at least they are moving again - and at least they are moving in a GOOD direction. Sometimes baby steps are the best way.

I did pretty much finish up the drawing of my sleigh yesterday. I am excited about it because the first part of the reindeer pattern has been so popular. I can't wait to cut the remaining reindeer and sleigh and see the set altogether. I think it will look pretty cool.

I have a small sample of what I came up with for the fretwork on the sleigh:










It's just a small peek, but you get the idea. I don't want it to be really difficult, but I want it to be pretty and "Christmassy". And fun to cut. 

I still have a few adjustments on it this morning, and then I should be ready to go. This week has been pretty discombobulated, it seems, but I finally got through the piles of emails that I had and I feel I can move ahead with a clear head. I hope to have the set done over the weekend. Then I have some new things to make.

It is all good.

It rained last night and this morning when I awoke, it was still dark out. I could hear the soft rain falling, and there were periodic flashes of lightning. But it wasn't violent at all. Rather very calm. It's grey and foggy out now, but in a pretty way. The rain has stopped and the crickets are chirping loudly - so loud I can't hear the river across the road. I think they are happy for the rain.

I wish you all a good day today. The week is winding down and the final weekend of August is upon us. Summer is getting ready for its final Act.

I hope you all take some time to enjoy today, even for a short time - and appreciate all the good things around you.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

I thought I did pretty well yesterday. Besides getting a lot of little things done, I made pretty good progress on my new sleigh. I found a really nice piece of cherry to cut the main part of the sleigh, and I am going to use walnut for the runners. I think that the contrast will look good.

By the time I finished all the drawing up and got everything prepped for cutting and did all my errands, it was later in the afternoon. Sometimes just 'every day stuff' takes a little time to complete. But that was OK, as I wanted the day to be productive and relaxing, and I feel it was on both accounts.

I cut the sleigh sides, and the bed, and here are my results:










The most important things was to get the angles of the sleigh bed correct, and I did accomplish that. This piece will be pretty easy to put together, which is what I wanted. I didn't want to make this into an advanced level project at all. The holly and swirl pattern is done randomly, and I like that. I am never really good at "random" as I always wind up doing "repeat random" (like wallpaper) but I think this is one of my better efforts. It is hard to believe, but it is much more work for me to do this type of drawing than doing something precise.

The cutting itself was not hard. As I said above, it was really nice and relaxing. I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and have some thoughts about doing some more projects like this as well. But first I need to finish this. 

After the first sanding, I was pleased. I still need to touch up a couple of the holes, but this is with no finish at all:










It will be fun to see it get finished up today. Then on to the remaining reindeer. 

It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The weekend also is suppose to be great. I feel good today, seeing the progress that I made on this piece and can't wait to get it finished.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. Besides getting a lot of little things done, I made pretty good progress on my new sleigh. I found a really nice piece of cherry to cut the main part of the sleigh, and I am going to use walnut for the runners. I think that the contrast will look good.
> 
> By the time I finished all the drawing up and got everything prepped for cutting and did all my errands, it was later in the afternoon. Sometimes just 'every day stuff' takes a little time to complete. But that was OK, as I wanted the day to be productive and relaxing, and I feel it was on both accounts.
> 
> I cut the sleigh sides, and the bed, and here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important things was to get the angles of the sleigh bed correct, and I did accomplish that. This piece will be pretty easy to put together, which is what I wanted. I didn't want to make this into an advanced level project at all. The holly and swirl pattern is done randomly, and I like that. I am never really good at "random" as I always wind up doing "repeat random" (like wallpaper) but I think this is one of my better efforts. It is hard to believe, but it is much more work for me to do this type of drawing than doing something precise.
> 
> The cutting itself was not hard. As I said above, it was really nice and relaxing. I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and have some thoughts about doing some more projects like this as well. But first I need to finish this.
> 
> After the first sanding, I was pleased. I still need to touch up a couple of the holes, but this is with no finish at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see it get finished up today. Then on to the remaining reindeer.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The weekend also is suppose to be great. I feel good today, seeing the progress that I made on this piece and can't wait to get it finished.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Beautiful! Love the scrolly swirls on this. Looking forward to seeing it finished. This would make a beautiful centre piece on a table filled with glass balls, pine cones or candies - or a santa!
Enjoy the weekend. It feels like Fall here this evening - a bit of a shock after our heat waves !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. Besides getting a lot of little things done, I made pretty good progress on my new sleigh. I found a really nice piece of cherry to cut the main part of the sleigh, and I am going to use walnut for the runners. I think that the contrast will look good.
> 
> By the time I finished all the drawing up and got everything prepped for cutting and did all my errands, it was later in the afternoon. Sometimes just 'every day stuff' takes a little time to complete. But that was OK, as I wanted the day to be productive and relaxing, and I feel it was on both accounts.
> 
> I cut the sleigh sides, and the bed, and here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important things was to get the angles of the sleigh bed correct, and I did accomplish that. This piece will be pretty easy to put together, which is what I wanted. I didn't want to make this into an advanced level project at all. The holly and swirl pattern is done randomly, and I like that. I am never really good at "random" as I always wind up doing "repeat random" (like wallpaper) but I think this is one of my better efforts. It is hard to believe, but it is much more work for me to do this type of drawing than doing something precise.
> 
> The cutting itself was not hard. As I said above, it was really nice and relaxing. I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and have some thoughts about doing some more projects like this as well. But first I need to finish this.
> 
> After the first sanding, I was pleased. I still need to touch up a couple of the holes, but this is with no finish at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see it get finished up today. Then on to the remaining reindeer.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The weekend also is suppose to be great. I feel good today, seeing the progress that I made on this piece and can't wait to get it finished.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Thank you Anna. It was the closest I came to "random" in a long time! I am going to offer it at 3" wide (as shown) and include a 4" option in the pattern so it can hold more on a table. I am glad you like it! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. Besides getting a lot of little things done, I made pretty good progress on my new sleigh. I found a really nice piece of cherry to cut the main part of the sleigh, and I am going to use walnut for the runners. I think that the contrast will look good.
> 
> By the time I finished all the drawing up and got everything prepped for cutting and did all my errands, it was later in the afternoon. Sometimes just 'every day stuff' takes a little time to complete. But that was OK, as I wanted the day to be productive and relaxing, and I feel it was on both accounts.
> 
> I cut the sleigh sides, and the bed, and here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important things was to get the angles of the sleigh bed correct, and I did accomplish that. This piece will be pretty easy to put together, which is what I wanted. I didn't want to make this into an advanced level project at all. The holly and swirl pattern is done randomly, and I like that. I am never really good at "random" as I always wind up doing "repeat random" (like wallpaper) but I think this is one of my better efforts. It is hard to believe, but it is much more work for me to do this type of drawing than doing something precise.
> 
> The cutting itself was not hard. As I said above, it was really nice and relaxing. I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and have some thoughts about doing some more projects like this as well. But first I need to finish this.
> 
> After the first sanding, I was pleased. I still need to touch up a couple of the holes, but this is with no finish at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see it get finished up today. Then on to the remaining reindeer.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The weekend also is suppose to be great. I feel good today, seeing the progress that I made on this piece and can't wait to get it finished.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Mighty fine cutting as always.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> I thought I did pretty well yesterday. Besides getting a lot of little things done, I made pretty good progress on my new sleigh. I found a really nice piece of cherry to cut the main part of the sleigh, and I am going to use walnut for the runners. I think that the contrast will look good.
> 
> By the time I finished all the drawing up and got everything prepped for cutting and did all my errands, it was later in the afternoon. Sometimes just 'every day stuff' takes a little time to complete. But that was OK, as I wanted the day to be productive and relaxing, and I feel it was on both accounts.
> 
> I cut the sleigh sides, and the bed, and here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important things was to get the angles of the sleigh bed correct, and I did accomplish that. This piece will be pretty easy to put together, which is what I wanted. I didn't want to make this into an advanced level project at all. The holly and swirl pattern is done randomly, and I like that. I am never really good at "random" as I always wind up doing "repeat random" (like wallpaper) but I think this is one of my better efforts. It is hard to believe, but it is much more work for me to do this type of drawing than doing something precise.
> 
> The cutting itself was not hard. As I said above, it was really nice and relaxing. I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the saw and have some thoughts about doing some more projects like this as well. But first I need to finish this.
> 
> After the first sanding, I was pleased. I still need to touch up a couple of the holes, but this is with no finish at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see it get finished up today. Then on to the remaining reindeer.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The weekend also is suppose to be great. I feel good today, seeing the progress that I made on this piece and can't wait to get it finished.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Thanks Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Don't You Love When That Happens?*

Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.

When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.

Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.

That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.

Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.

I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.

But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!

The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.

So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:










It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.

Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:










As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.

My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.

I hope you like it.

The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless. 

From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.

Don't you love when that happens?

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!

I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure. 

Have a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


Lovely piece, Sheila, very lovely indeed!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


Love the way the sleigh turned out and it fits perfectly with the reindeer. Will you be offering the sleigh and the reindeer as a set for the patterns or will they be separate?
The sauce sounds very yummy!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


Sheila,

You're making me hungry! The sleigh and reindeer turned out perfect!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


Thank you all so much! I am really pleased with how the sleigh came out and I am happy that you are as well. I hope that when others make it, they also find the construction easy and trouble-free. That is something that I try to consider when designing it.

We are having a beautiful weekend so far. It is Sunday morning as I write this and while it is a bit overcast, for the most part it is a beautiful day. You can definitely feel autumn in the air. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


I'd like to take a ride in that.. Super nice. On Dasher, on Donder n Blitzen, etc…. can't remember the rest of em…lol


----------



## hotncold

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


*"everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
Don't you love when that happens?"*

Shelia, that has never happened to me…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Don't You Love When That Happens?*
> 
> Sometimes good planning really does pay off. I am not saying that everything went 'without a hitch', but in the end, the build on my new Christmas sleigh worked out pretty well. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> When 'building' three dimensional pieces such as these, to me it seems like there is so much more involved than just cutting fretwork. While the fretwork design is a really important part of the piece, on something like this, it is just that - a part - and getting the pieces to work together can be the biggest challenge.
> 
> Not only do they need to work well together and fit properly, but what I always try to do is to make things work using minimal tools. I want this project to be something that someone with just a scroll saw, drill press and hand sander can accomplish easily. Because of this desire, I need to have a little "wiggle room" for those who may not be able to cut things absolutely perfectly. Lord knows I don't always do so! But I think I hit the nail on the head this time and everything went pretty much according to plan.
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't have to cut two sets of runners. My first set, while cut and fit properly, looked "bad" with the sleigh bed. They weren't long enough and the curls of the runners were hidden by the sides of the sleigh, making the piece look messy and ill-planned.
> 
> Back to the computer and drawing board it was. But not before I made some pretty firewood.
> 
> I am often asked by others if I want someone to cut my designs for me. While I appreciate the offers, I graciously refuse because I feel that I need to know everything about the builds and implementations of my patterns, and the only way I can learn that is by cutting each one myself. If some lines are a little closer than I am comfortable with, I may leave them on my sample (as I don't want to waste perfectly good pieces) but I will go back on the computer and 'tweak' them so that the 'average' person can accomplish them without difficulty. To me it is part of the process and a huge reason that I can sell my patterns with the confidence that they are excellent quality. I always say that I am still learning and these last several pieces support that statement. I have learned a lot.
> 
> But at the end of the day, everything WORKED!
> 
> The sleigh went together beautifully, with no 'teetering' at all. The size was perfect to go with the reindeer and I do believe that the WAY I put it together allowed for some small imperfections in cutting. I was really, really proud.
> 
> So without further babbling on, here is the finished sleigh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of MAPLE with WALNUT runners.  I love the contrast and I am pretty pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of it with the two reindeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a good size to go with the deer. Today I will be making the additional reindeer to complete the set.
> 
> My sleigh here is three inches wide, but I am also going to include pattern pieces to make it four inches wide for those who want the sleigh alone - perhaps to hold small ornaments or candy. I liked the slender size though for my sample, as I think it would fit better on a mantle or similar shelf at the thinner width.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> The pattern for this and also the reindeer will be available at our next site update, sometime mid-week. I know people will ask me anyway, but I will state it here nonetheless.
> 
> From the many inquiries I received, I think this will be a really popular set for me. I surely appreciate that very much, as a lot of thought went into it. I was so happy that everything pretty much fell into place as I hoped it would.
> 
> Don't you love when that happens?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is sunny and calm and a bit cool here in Nova Scotia. Autumn is definitely approaching very quickly. There is so much yet for me to do!
> 
> I had a beautiful day yesterday of not only making the sleigh, but I cooked up a wonderful batch of red sauce using some awesome fresh produce. I used tomatoes, zucchini, garlic and a bit of celery and herbs and spices to make a wonderful, healthy sauce. I didn't have the chance to eat it though, as we had other things planned for dinner. Today I think I will make a Chicago style deep dish pizza using the sauce. It will be a masterpiece, I am sure.
> 
> Have a beautiful Saturday!


Thank you Roger!

Dennie - that is why I even mention it. It doesn't happen often! 

Thanks for your comment.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*And Then There Were Five*

I spent the day yesterday finishing up the remaining three poses of reindeer for my reindeer and sleigh vignette. Now all I need to do is assemble the two additional deer pattern packets and also the sleigh packet and I will be good to go. I had estimated that the sanding and assembly of the three deer would take half the day, and I planned to take the other half to kind of coast and do some things around the house, or some of my personal creating, but as usual I grossly underestimated myself and wound up gluing the last antlers into place sometime around 8:30. Will I ever learn?

I didn't really mind though, as I know I am really picky when it comes to making things like this. I used my Dremel to sand the deer parts and I was able to sit out on my little deck with my cordless headphones and coffee (with a touch of caramel flavoring in it) and listen to music as I worked on a beautiful, autumn-like day. Although many would not think it was beautiful (it was rather overcast, cool and somewhat windy) I did. The atmosphere along with my choice of music (Billy Joel - The Stranger for one album) brought back memories of those autumn days of high school, when we were all excited about the football games beginning and new classes and friends and all the activities that went along with those times.

Yes - I am odd. I was one who actually LIKED school. While I am sure my "memory filter" makes things a little better and perhaps more romanticized than they actually were, it was not a horrid time at all and I love how certain music can instantly bring me back to a certain time and place. It certainly makes the time pass quickly and more pleasantly when doing something like sanding. I was almost sad to be finished. (Almost!)

Upon completing this group, I consider the 'set' done. I am sure that many of you may be wondering why I only included five poses of reindeer, as Keith has questioned me more than once on this. But as usual, there is some kind of "logic" to offering only five poses. My thoughts on this are as follows:

Since these pieces have so many applications, I wanted to make it possible for people to just purchase which pieces they wanted from the set. Some may want only one or two reindeer - say to put on a mantle or a dining room table. Others may want only the sleigh - to have as a stand-alone centerpiece perhaps filled with candy or ornaments or holly leaves. Others may only have room for perhaps one or two reindeer and the sleigh. And still others may want to go all out and have the entire set of nine reindeer and sleigh on either a mantle or under the tree. So many choices!

For a brief moment I considered creating nine different poses on the deer. But after I did the first two, I realized that this would be a bit difficult. Even though these pieces are "dimensional", the head position of the deer needs to be always looking either forward or back - not sideways in the least - so I felt that limited me a great deal. So my thoughts are as follows: If one were to desire all nine reindeer (the eight usual and Rudolph) they could easily make two of each of the 'regular' reindeer. Rudolph would stand alone only because of his bulbous nose. For that reason, I am packaging them as follows:

- Two pattern of TWO reindeer, in different poses

- One pattern of Rudolph by himself

- The sleigh - by itself

I am certain you could hear Keith grumbling at me for complicating things for people, but to me - I feel that it is the best way for everyone. I plan to offer a discount for those who want everything (all four patterns) and I will be announcing that in our next newsletter (probably Wednesday when we do the next site update.) The patterns will also all be available at that time.

Here is a 'quick picture' of the entire set:










I think they came out pretty handsome. I need to 'dress' the new ones with some ribbon and I think I will tint Rudolph's nose in red. I am kind of proud of them.

I had many inquiries as to providing the finished pieces of the deer and the sleigh. For myself - I don't think that I will be able to accommodate this request. While I try to do 'production' work such as cutting ornaments and simple things like that to help with income, cutting and finishing more complex pieces such as this just take too much time for me to do. Especially with the magazine going under, I need to really be cautious as to where I spend my time, as this is my only living and income. The sleigh alone took several hours to complete, and most people would probably be insulted if I charged even minimum wage for the hours I spent making it. Not to mention the wood and materials.

I do know that there are others though who do things for a hobby or just to make a little on the side to support their woodworking 'habit' and they may be able to help out. I will happily offer them as referrals.

I am happy at the wonderful response that I have had to this group. Especially after the magazine folding, my confidence was a bit shaken. But seeing that there was a great deal of interest in something like this just showed me there is still hope for us. We are looking forward to continuing to grow.

On a personal note today, I want to wish my beautiful daughter Danielle a happy 24th birthday. Where, oh where did the years go? I am so proud of her and so happy to see her happy and doing well. Nothing make my heart fill more with joy. What a beautiful young woman you have become!

I love you Dani! xoxo




























Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up the remaining three poses of reindeer for my reindeer and sleigh vignette. Now all I need to do is assemble the two additional deer pattern packets and also the sleigh packet and I will be good to go. I had estimated that the sanding and assembly of the three deer would take half the day, and I planned to take the other half to kind of coast and do some things around the house, or some of my personal creating, but as usual I grossly underestimated myself and wound up gluing the last antlers into place sometime around 8:30. Will I ever learn?
> 
> I didn't really mind though, as I know I am really picky when it comes to making things like this. I used my Dremel to sand the deer parts and I was able to sit out on my little deck with my cordless headphones and coffee (with a touch of caramel flavoring in it) and listen to music as I worked on a beautiful, autumn-like day. Although many would not think it was beautiful (it was rather overcast, cool and somewhat windy) I did. The atmosphere along with my choice of music (Billy Joel - The Stranger for one album) brought back memories of those autumn days of high school, when we were all excited about the football games beginning and new classes and friends and all the activities that went along with those times.
> 
> Yes - I am odd. I was one who actually LIKED school. While I am sure my "memory filter" makes things a little better and perhaps more romanticized than they actually were, it was not a horrid time at all and I love how certain music can instantly bring me back to a certain time and place. It certainly makes the time pass quickly and more pleasantly when doing something like sanding. I was almost sad to be finished. (Almost!)
> 
> Upon completing this group, I consider the 'set' done. I am sure that many of you may be wondering why I only included five poses of reindeer, as Keith has questioned me more than once on this. But as usual, there is some kind of "logic" to offering only five poses. My thoughts on this are as follows:
> 
> Since these pieces have so many applications, I wanted to make it possible for people to just purchase which pieces they wanted from the set. Some may want only one or two reindeer - say to put on a mantle or a dining room table. Others may want only the sleigh - to have as a stand-alone centerpiece perhaps filled with candy or ornaments or holly leaves. Others may only have room for perhaps one or two reindeer and the sleigh. And still others may want to go all out and have the entire set of nine reindeer and sleigh on either a mantle or under the tree. So many choices!
> 
> For a brief moment I considered creating nine different poses on the deer. But after I did the first two, I realized that this would be a bit difficult. Even though these pieces are "dimensional", the head position of the deer needs to be always looking either forward or back - not sideways in the least - so I felt that limited me a great deal. So my thoughts are as follows: If one were to desire all nine reindeer (the eight usual and Rudolph) they could easily make two of each of the 'regular' reindeer. Rudolph would stand alone only because of his bulbous nose. For that reason, I am packaging them as follows:
> 
> - Two pattern of TWO reindeer, in different poses
> 
> - One pattern of Rudolph by himself
> 
> - The sleigh - by itself
> 
> I am certain you could hear Keith grumbling at me for complicating things for people, but to me - I feel that it is the best way for everyone. I plan to offer a discount for those who want everything (all four patterns) and I will be announcing that in our next newsletter (probably Wednesday when we do the next site update.) The patterns will also all be available at that time.
> 
> Here is a 'quick picture' of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out pretty handsome. I need to 'dress' the new ones with some ribbon and I think I will tint Rudolph's nose in red. I am kind of proud of them.
> 
> I had many inquiries as to providing the finished pieces of the deer and the sleigh. For myself - I don't think that I will be able to accommodate this request. While I try to do 'production' work such as cutting ornaments and simple things like that to help with income, cutting and finishing more complex pieces such as this just take too much time for me to do. Especially with the magazine going under, I need to really be cautious as to where I spend my time, as this is my only living and income. The sleigh alone took several hours to complete, and most people would probably be insulted if I charged even minimum wage for the hours I spent making it. Not to mention the wood and materials.
> 
> I do know that there are others though who do things for a hobby or just to make a little on the side to support their woodworking 'habit' and they may be able to help out. I will happily offer them as referrals.
> 
> I am happy at the wonderful response that I have had to this group. Especially after the magazine folding, my confidence was a bit shaken. But seeing that there was a great deal of interest in something like this just showed me there is still hope for us. We are looking forward to continuing to grow.
> 
> On a personal note today, I want to wish my beautiful daughter Danielle a happy 24th birthday. Where, oh where did the years go? I am so proud of her and so happy to see her happy and doing well. Nothing make my heart fill more with joy. What a beautiful young woman you have become!
> 
> I love you Dani! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


The deer and sleigh are wonderful, Sheila! I'm sure part of you wants to make the parts to sell. Good thing the practical side understands the downside of that. Happy birthday to your beautiful daughter! Have a great week, Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up the remaining three poses of reindeer for my reindeer and sleigh vignette. Now all I need to do is assemble the two additional deer pattern packets and also the sleigh packet and I will be good to go. I had estimated that the sanding and assembly of the three deer would take half the day, and I planned to take the other half to kind of coast and do some things around the house, or some of my personal creating, but as usual I grossly underestimated myself and wound up gluing the last antlers into place sometime around 8:30. Will I ever learn?
> 
> I didn't really mind though, as I know I am really picky when it comes to making things like this. I used my Dremel to sand the deer parts and I was able to sit out on my little deck with my cordless headphones and coffee (with a touch of caramel flavoring in it) and listen to music as I worked on a beautiful, autumn-like day. Although many would not think it was beautiful (it was rather overcast, cool and somewhat windy) I did. The atmosphere along with my choice of music (Billy Joel - The Stranger for one album) brought back memories of those autumn days of high school, when we were all excited about the football games beginning and new classes and friends and all the activities that went along with those times.
> 
> Yes - I am odd. I was one who actually LIKED school. While I am sure my "memory filter" makes things a little better and perhaps more romanticized than they actually were, it was not a horrid time at all and I love how certain music can instantly bring me back to a certain time and place. It certainly makes the time pass quickly and more pleasantly when doing something like sanding. I was almost sad to be finished. (Almost!)
> 
> Upon completing this group, I consider the 'set' done. I am sure that many of you may be wondering why I only included five poses of reindeer, as Keith has questioned me more than once on this. But as usual, there is some kind of "logic" to offering only five poses. My thoughts on this are as follows:
> 
> Since these pieces have so many applications, I wanted to make it possible for people to just purchase which pieces they wanted from the set. Some may want only one or two reindeer - say to put on a mantle or a dining room table. Others may want only the sleigh - to have as a stand-alone centerpiece perhaps filled with candy or ornaments or holly leaves. Others may only have room for perhaps one or two reindeer and the sleigh. And still others may want to go all out and have the entire set of nine reindeer and sleigh on either a mantle or under the tree. So many choices!
> 
> For a brief moment I considered creating nine different poses on the deer. But after I did the first two, I realized that this would be a bit difficult. Even though these pieces are "dimensional", the head position of the deer needs to be always looking either forward or back - not sideways in the least - so I felt that limited me a great deal. So my thoughts are as follows: If one were to desire all nine reindeer (the eight usual and Rudolph) they could easily make two of each of the 'regular' reindeer. Rudolph would stand alone only because of his bulbous nose. For that reason, I am packaging them as follows:
> 
> - Two pattern of TWO reindeer, in different poses
> 
> - One pattern of Rudolph by himself
> 
> - The sleigh - by itself
> 
> I am certain you could hear Keith grumbling at me for complicating things for people, but to me - I feel that it is the best way for everyone. I plan to offer a discount for those who want everything (all four patterns) and I will be announcing that in our next newsletter (probably Wednesday when we do the next site update.) The patterns will also all be available at that time.
> 
> Here is a 'quick picture' of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out pretty handsome. I need to 'dress' the new ones with some ribbon and I think I will tint Rudolph's nose in red. I am kind of proud of them.
> 
> I had many inquiries as to providing the finished pieces of the deer and the sleigh. For myself - I don't think that I will be able to accommodate this request. While I try to do 'production' work such as cutting ornaments and simple things like that to help with income, cutting and finishing more complex pieces such as this just take too much time for me to do. Especially with the magazine going under, I need to really be cautious as to where I spend my time, as this is my only living and income. The sleigh alone took several hours to complete, and most people would probably be insulted if I charged even minimum wage for the hours I spent making it. Not to mention the wood and materials.
> 
> I do know that there are others though who do things for a hobby or just to make a little on the side to support their woodworking 'habit' and they may be able to help out. I will happily offer them as referrals.
> 
> I am happy at the wonderful response that I have had to this group. Especially after the magazine folding, my confidence was a bit shaken. But seeing that there was a great deal of interest in something like this just showed me there is still hope for us. We are looking forward to continuing to grow.
> 
> On a personal note today, I want to wish my beautiful daughter Danielle a happy 24th birthday. Where, oh where did the years go? I am so proud of her and so happy to see her happy and doing well. Nothing make my heart fill more with joy. What a beautiful young woman you have become!
> 
> I love you Dani! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you so much Candy!  Yes - I think I would be opening Pandora's Box if I started taking orders. But I appreciate that people like them so much. Maybe they will take up scrolling! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up the remaining three poses of reindeer for my reindeer and sleigh vignette. Now all I need to do is assemble the two additional deer pattern packets and also the sleigh packet and I will be good to go. I had estimated that the sanding and assembly of the three deer would take half the day, and I planned to take the other half to kind of coast and do some things around the house, or some of my personal creating, but as usual I grossly underestimated myself and wound up gluing the last antlers into place sometime around 8:30. Will I ever learn?
> 
> I didn't really mind though, as I know I am really picky when it comes to making things like this. I used my Dremel to sand the deer parts and I was able to sit out on my little deck with my cordless headphones and coffee (with a touch of caramel flavoring in it) and listen to music as I worked on a beautiful, autumn-like day. Although many would not think it was beautiful (it was rather overcast, cool and somewhat windy) I did. The atmosphere along with my choice of music (Billy Joel - The Stranger for one album) brought back memories of those autumn days of high school, when we were all excited about the football games beginning and new classes and friends and all the activities that went along with those times.
> 
> Yes - I am odd. I was one who actually LIKED school. While I am sure my "memory filter" makes things a little better and perhaps more romanticized than they actually were, it was not a horrid time at all and I love how certain music can instantly bring me back to a certain time and place. It certainly makes the time pass quickly and more pleasantly when doing something like sanding. I was almost sad to be finished. (Almost!)
> 
> Upon completing this group, I consider the 'set' done. I am sure that many of you may be wondering why I only included five poses of reindeer, as Keith has questioned me more than once on this. But as usual, there is some kind of "logic" to offering only five poses. My thoughts on this are as follows:
> 
> Since these pieces have so many applications, I wanted to make it possible for people to just purchase which pieces they wanted from the set. Some may want only one or two reindeer - say to put on a mantle or a dining room table. Others may want only the sleigh - to have as a stand-alone centerpiece perhaps filled with candy or ornaments or holly leaves. Others may only have room for perhaps one or two reindeer and the sleigh. And still others may want to go all out and have the entire set of nine reindeer and sleigh on either a mantle or under the tree. So many choices!
> 
> For a brief moment I considered creating nine different poses on the deer. But after I did the first two, I realized that this would be a bit difficult. Even though these pieces are "dimensional", the head position of the deer needs to be always looking either forward or back - not sideways in the least - so I felt that limited me a great deal. So my thoughts are as follows: If one were to desire all nine reindeer (the eight usual and Rudolph) they could easily make two of each of the 'regular' reindeer. Rudolph would stand alone only because of his bulbous nose. For that reason, I am packaging them as follows:
> 
> - Two pattern of TWO reindeer, in different poses
> 
> - One pattern of Rudolph by himself
> 
> - The sleigh - by itself
> 
> I am certain you could hear Keith grumbling at me for complicating things for people, but to me - I feel that it is the best way for everyone. I plan to offer a discount for those who want everything (all four patterns) and I will be announcing that in our next newsletter (probably Wednesday when we do the next site update.) The patterns will also all be available at that time.
> 
> Here is a 'quick picture' of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out pretty handsome. I need to 'dress' the new ones with some ribbon and I think I will tint Rudolph's nose in red. I am kind of proud of them.
> 
> I had many inquiries as to providing the finished pieces of the deer and the sleigh. For myself - I don't think that I will be able to accommodate this request. While I try to do 'production' work such as cutting ornaments and simple things like that to help with income, cutting and finishing more complex pieces such as this just take too much time for me to do. Especially with the magazine going under, I need to really be cautious as to where I spend my time, as this is my only living and income. The sleigh alone took several hours to complete, and most people would probably be insulted if I charged even minimum wage for the hours I spent making it. Not to mention the wood and materials.
> 
> I do know that there are others though who do things for a hobby or just to make a little on the side to support their woodworking 'habit' and they may be able to help out. I will happily offer them as referrals.
> 
> I am happy at the wonderful response that I have had to this group. Especially after the magazine folding, my confidence was a bit shaken. But seeing that there was a great deal of interest in something like this just showed me there is still hope for us. We are looking forward to continuing to grow.
> 
> On a personal note today, I want to wish my beautiful daughter Danielle a happy 24th birthday. Where, oh where did the years go? I am so proud of her and so happy to see her happy and doing well. Nothing make my heart fill more with joy. What a beautiful young woman you have become!
> 
> I love you Dani! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


A beautiful set Sheila. Looking forward to these patterns coming out. 
Your daughter is very pretty - just like her Mom! Happy birthday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *And Then There Were Five*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up the remaining three poses of reindeer for my reindeer and sleigh vignette. Now all I need to do is assemble the two additional deer pattern packets and also the sleigh packet and I will be good to go. I had estimated that the sanding and assembly of the three deer would take half the day, and I planned to take the other half to kind of coast and do some things around the house, or some of my personal creating, but as usual I grossly underestimated myself and wound up gluing the last antlers into place sometime around 8:30. Will I ever learn?
> 
> I didn't really mind though, as I know I am really picky when it comes to making things like this. I used my Dremel to sand the deer parts and I was able to sit out on my little deck with my cordless headphones and coffee (with a touch of caramel flavoring in it) and listen to music as I worked on a beautiful, autumn-like day. Although many would not think it was beautiful (it was rather overcast, cool and somewhat windy) I did. The atmosphere along with my choice of music (Billy Joel - The Stranger for one album) brought back memories of those autumn days of high school, when we were all excited about the football games beginning and new classes and friends and all the activities that went along with those times.
> 
> Yes - I am odd. I was one who actually LIKED school. While I am sure my "memory filter" makes things a little better and perhaps more romanticized than they actually were, it was not a horrid time at all and I love how certain music can instantly bring me back to a certain time and place. It certainly makes the time pass quickly and more pleasantly when doing something like sanding. I was almost sad to be finished. (Almost!)
> 
> Upon completing this group, I consider the 'set' done. I am sure that many of you may be wondering why I only included five poses of reindeer, as Keith has questioned me more than once on this. But as usual, there is some kind of "logic" to offering only five poses. My thoughts on this are as follows:
> 
> Since these pieces have so many applications, I wanted to make it possible for people to just purchase which pieces they wanted from the set. Some may want only one or two reindeer - say to put on a mantle or a dining room table. Others may want only the sleigh - to have as a stand-alone centerpiece perhaps filled with candy or ornaments or holly leaves. Others may only have room for perhaps one or two reindeer and the sleigh. And still others may want to go all out and have the entire set of nine reindeer and sleigh on either a mantle or under the tree. So many choices!
> 
> For a brief moment I considered creating nine different poses on the deer. But after I did the first two, I realized that this would be a bit difficult. Even though these pieces are "dimensional", the head position of the deer needs to be always looking either forward or back - not sideways in the least - so I felt that limited me a great deal. So my thoughts are as follows: If one were to desire all nine reindeer (the eight usual and Rudolph) they could easily make two of each of the 'regular' reindeer. Rudolph would stand alone only because of his bulbous nose. For that reason, I am packaging them as follows:
> 
> - Two pattern of TWO reindeer, in different poses
> 
> - One pattern of Rudolph by himself
> 
> - The sleigh - by itself
> 
> I am certain you could hear Keith grumbling at me for complicating things for people, but to me - I feel that it is the best way for everyone. I plan to offer a discount for those who want everything (all four patterns) and I will be announcing that in our next newsletter (probably Wednesday when we do the next site update.) The patterns will also all be available at that time.
> 
> Here is a 'quick picture' of the entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out pretty handsome. I need to 'dress' the new ones with some ribbon and I think I will tint Rudolph's nose in red. I am kind of proud of them.
> 
> I had many inquiries as to providing the finished pieces of the deer and the sleigh. For myself - I don't think that I will be able to accommodate this request. While I try to do 'production' work such as cutting ornaments and simple things like that to help with income, cutting and finishing more complex pieces such as this just take too much time for me to do. Especially with the magazine going under, I need to really be cautious as to where I spend my time, as this is my only living and income. The sleigh alone took several hours to complete, and most people would probably be insulted if I charged even minimum wage for the hours I spent making it. Not to mention the wood and materials.
> 
> I do know that there are others though who do things for a hobby or just to make a little on the side to support their woodworking 'habit' and they may be able to help out. I will happily offer them as referrals.
> 
> I am happy at the wonderful response that I have had to this group. Especially after the magazine folding, my confidence was a bit shaken. But seeing that there was a great deal of interest in something like this just showed me there is still hope for us. We are looking forward to continuing to grow.
> 
> On a personal note today, I want to wish my beautiful daughter Danielle a happy 24th birthday. Where, oh where did the years go? I am so proud of her and so happy to see her happy and doing well. Nothing make my heart fill more with joy. What a beautiful young woman you have become!
> 
> I love you Dani! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you so much, Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 13*

I took the day to do some catching up on things around the house. After the previous few days of working, I needed to do some things like tidying up things and some cooking. My neighbors had given me some zucchini and Keith's mom some fresh blueberries, so I made some bread with them. I think they came out nice, but they were almost too moist. Although are certainly edible.

It seems that summer is going to go out with a bang this year. While it was overcast and windy, it was quite dreary and muggy outside. These aren't my favorite types of days, as our place here tends to be hot and sticky. People wonder why I prefer the cold weather to hot. I like warm weather, but once it gets to be a certain temperature, I only enjoy it if I can be sitting on a beach somewhere. Since that usually isn't a good option, I will take the cooler weather on any given day. My thoughts are that you can always add additional layers if you are cold, but when you are uncomfortable and hot when wearing the bare minimum, you are somewhat stuck. I'll take 50's over 80's any day of the week.

But we all know that we are stuck with whatever is dealt our way. So I take it in stride and just get on with my day. It is hard to feel self-pity about being warm with I have two long haired cats that are obviously feeling the heat much more than I am. Pancakes' coat is so thick that you can feel the heat coming from him on these warm days. Both he and Coco usually spend the day just sprawled out on the hard floor where it is cooler. Yes. I am fortunate.

Once I got caught up, I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I haven't had much time to progress on it this summer, as things have been pretty busy. My enthusiasm for it has not waned in the least bit, but it seems that more so than not, by the time I am done for the evening, I am simply too tired to work on it. I made a pact with myself when I began that I would not 'push' things regarding working on it at all. I know that when I am tired, I am more likely to make mistakes and since the entire process is new to me, I vowed only to proceed with it when I felt up to it. After all, I am not under any time schedule. I had initially given myself a year to complete it, and I feel that I am somewhat ahead of that goal.

In any case, I completed panel 13 last night, leaving only four additional panels to do. I then have to do the final 'quilting' of the trellis, using a technique called "trapunto", but by that time I will be so excited to finish, it should be an absolute joy. The entire piece is pretty much a joy when I think about it. Each new panel offers new techniques and skills and I still find myself exhilarated and thrilled every time I work on it. The beautiful threads and ribbons never fail to excite me, and as I pull the colors from my storage box, I find myself in awe of the vibrant colors and textures. Yes - I am a 'color junkie'. Color affects me in ways that few may understand. (Although many of you are fellow artists, so I know you can relate!)

So without any further introduction, I will present panel 13:










Once again this panel has different varieties of Leucadendrons. It seems there are many, many types and varieties of this flower.










I loved the way the gold silk thread looked like fluffy pods. The leaves for this flower are made of organza ribbon, which gives a soft, transparent, almost iridescent effect. The combination of color and texture is really beautiful.

The large central flower is also a Leucadendron, but this variety is the Leucadendron Discolor.










The main petals of this flower are also created using organza ribbon. But the center cone is created from beautiful 2mm silk ribbon and silk thread. It is embroidered on a separate piece of fabric, and then cut out and stuffed lightly with a tiny amount of fiberfill to give it some dimension, and then stitched to the main piece. This is what is called "stumpwork embroidery" and it gives a wonderful depth and dimension.

Then there are the ants:



















I don't know if you can tell, but they are created using a single strand of thread and the bodies are filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots. They are almost 'poodle-like' in their appearance, and the texture the knots give to their tiny bodies is truly amazing.

I also took an angled photo of the panel:










You can see the wonderful dimension that this piece has. It is really quite nice.

I only have four main panels to go. Panel 14 is really going to be exciting to make. It includes a small pond scene complete with a fish, bulrushes, frog, waterlily, as well as some beautiful pink Dierama flowers. I can't wait to get started on it!

This entire experience has been a thrill for me. You may wonder how it pertains to my other work, but I maintain that different forms of art compliment each other and what we learn from one process can easly be applied to others. It is all about expression and interpretation.

I hope you enjoy these periodic updates of my embroidery. Once again, the kit that I purchased was done so from Di Van Niekerk's site : [URL]http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/

If you take a look over there I guarantee you will be amazed at the beautiful embroidery. It is truly a wonderful art form.

Today I will be writing my instructions for the sleigh and remaining reindeer in preparation for tomorrow's site update. I have had such positive respose on those pieces, and I thank you all for your kind words. It really motivates me a great deal to hear such wonderful praise from you all. Thank you!

I hope you all enjoy your week. Have a fabulous Tuesday!


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 13*
> 
> I took the day to do some catching up on things around the house. After the previous few days of working, I needed to do some things like tidying up things and some cooking. My neighbors had given me some zucchini and Keith's mom some fresh blueberries, so I made some bread with them. I think they came out nice, but they were almost too moist. Although are certainly edible.
> 
> It seems that summer is going to go out with a bang this year. While it was overcast and windy, it was quite dreary and muggy outside. These aren't my favorite types of days, as our place here tends to be hot and sticky. People wonder why I prefer the cold weather to hot. I like warm weather, but once it gets to be a certain temperature, I only enjoy it if I can be sitting on a beach somewhere. Since that usually isn't a good option, I will take the cooler weather on any given day. My thoughts are that you can always add additional layers if you are cold, but when you are uncomfortable and hot when wearing the bare minimum, you are somewhat stuck. I'll take 50's over 80's any day of the week.
> 
> But we all know that we are stuck with whatever is dealt our way. So I take it in stride and just get on with my day. It is hard to feel self-pity about being warm with I have two long haired cats that are obviously feeling the heat much more than I am. Pancakes' coat is so thick that you can feel the heat coming from him on these warm days. Both he and Coco usually spend the day just sprawled out on the hard floor where it is cooler. Yes. I am fortunate.
> 
> Once I got caught up, I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I haven't had much time to progress on it this summer, as things have been pretty busy. My enthusiasm for it has not waned in the least bit, but it seems that more so than not, by the time I am done for the evening, I am simply too tired to work on it. I made a pact with myself when I began that I would not 'push' things regarding working on it at all. I know that when I am tired, I am more likely to make mistakes and since the entire process is new to me, I vowed only to proceed with it when I felt up to it. After all, I am not under any time schedule. I had initially given myself a year to complete it, and I feel that I am somewhat ahead of that goal.
> 
> In any case, I completed panel 13 last night, leaving only four additional panels to do. I then have to do the final 'quilting' of the trellis, using a technique called "trapunto", but by that time I will be so excited to finish, it should be an absolute joy. The entire piece is pretty much a joy when I think about it. Each new panel offers new techniques and skills and I still find myself exhilarated and thrilled every time I work on it. The beautiful threads and ribbons never fail to excite me, and as I pull the colors from my storage box, I find myself in awe of the vibrant colors and textures. Yes - I am a 'color junkie'. Color affects me in ways that few may understand. (Although many of you are fellow artists, so I know you can relate!)
> 
> So without any further introduction, I will present panel 13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this panel has different varieties of Leucadendrons. It seems there are many, many types and varieties of this flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the gold silk thread looked like fluffy pods. The leaves for this flower are made of organza ribbon, which gives a soft, transparent, almost iridescent effect. The combination of color and texture is really beautiful.
> 
> The large central flower is also a Leucadendron, but this variety is the Leucadendron Discolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main petals of this flower are also created using organza ribbon. But the center cone is created from beautiful 2mm silk ribbon and silk thread. It is embroidered on a separate piece of fabric, and then cut out and stuffed lightly with a tiny amount of fiberfill to give it some dimension, and then stitched to the main piece. This is what is called "stumpwork embroidery" and it gives a wonderful depth and dimension.
> 
> Then there are the ants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell, but they are created using a single strand of thread and the bodies are filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots. They are almost 'poodle-like' in their appearance, and the texture the knots give to their tiny bodies is truly amazing.
> 
> I also took an angled photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wonderful dimension that this piece has. It is really quite nice.
> 
> I only have four main panels to go. Panel 14 is really going to be exciting to make. It includes a small pond scene complete with a fish, bulrushes, frog, waterlily, as well as some beautiful pink Dierama flowers. I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> This entire experience has been a thrill for me. You may wonder how it pertains to my other work, but I maintain that different forms of art compliment each other and what we learn from one process can easly be applied to others. It is all about expression and interpretation.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these periodic updates of my embroidery. Once again, the kit that I purchased was done so from Di Van Niekerk's site : [URL]http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> If you take a look over there I guarantee you will be amazed at the beautiful embroidery. It is truly a wonderful art form.
> 
> Today I will be writing my instructions for the sleigh and remaining reindeer in preparation for tomorrow's site update. I have had such positive respose on those pieces, and I thank you all for your kind words. It really motivates me a great deal to hear such wonderful praise from you all. Thank you!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your week. Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Sheila those panels are real fine.
I for one know the importance of getting out
Excluding medical I only venture out once every
few months 
The Zen Garden has been wonderful this year Shirley
has amassed "30" Koi in the pond, yes more since Mads went
back. It is still a bit of a builders yard though,

Enjoying a rare coffee with a toasted soda scone.

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 13*
> 
> I took the day to do some catching up on things around the house. After the previous few days of working, I needed to do some things like tidying up things and some cooking. My neighbors had given me some zucchini and Keith's mom some fresh blueberries, so I made some bread with them. I think they came out nice, but they were almost too moist. Although are certainly edible.
> 
> It seems that summer is going to go out with a bang this year. While it was overcast and windy, it was quite dreary and muggy outside. These aren't my favorite types of days, as our place here tends to be hot and sticky. People wonder why I prefer the cold weather to hot. I like warm weather, but once it gets to be a certain temperature, I only enjoy it if I can be sitting on a beach somewhere. Since that usually isn't a good option, I will take the cooler weather on any given day. My thoughts are that you can always add additional layers if you are cold, but when you are uncomfortable and hot when wearing the bare minimum, you are somewhat stuck. I'll take 50's over 80's any day of the week.
> 
> But we all know that we are stuck with whatever is dealt our way. So I take it in stride and just get on with my day. It is hard to feel self-pity about being warm with I have two long haired cats that are obviously feeling the heat much more than I am. Pancakes' coat is so thick that you can feel the heat coming from him on these warm days. Both he and Coco usually spend the day just sprawled out on the hard floor where it is cooler. Yes. I am fortunate.
> 
> Once I got caught up, I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I haven't had much time to progress on it this summer, as things have been pretty busy. My enthusiasm for it has not waned in the least bit, but it seems that more so than not, by the time I am done for the evening, I am simply too tired to work on it. I made a pact with myself when I began that I would not 'push' things regarding working on it at all. I know that when I am tired, I am more likely to make mistakes and since the entire process is new to me, I vowed only to proceed with it when I felt up to it. After all, I am not under any time schedule. I had initially given myself a year to complete it, and I feel that I am somewhat ahead of that goal.
> 
> In any case, I completed panel 13 last night, leaving only four additional panels to do. I then have to do the final 'quilting' of the trellis, using a technique called "trapunto", but by that time I will be so excited to finish, it should be an absolute joy. The entire piece is pretty much a joy when I think about it. Each new panel offers new techniques and skills and I still find myself exhilarated and thrilled every time I work on it. The beautiful threads and ribbons never fail to excite me, and as I pull the colors from my storage box, I find myself in awe of the vibrant colors and textures. Yes - I am a 'color junkie'. Color affects me in ways that few may understand. (Although many of you are fellow artists, so I know you can relate!)
> 
> So without any further introduction, I will present panel 13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this panel has different varieties of Leucadendrons. It seems there are many, many types and varieties of this flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the gold silk thread looked like fluffy pods. The leaves for this flower are made of organza ribbon, which gives a soft, transparent, almost iridescent effect. The combination of color and texture is really beautiful.
> 
> The large central flower is also a Leucadendron, but this variety is the Leucadendron Discolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main petals of this flower are also created using organza ribbon. But the center cone is created from beautiful 2mm silk ribbon and silk thread. It is embroidered on a separate piece of fabric, and then cut out and stuffed lightly with a tiny amount of fiberfill to give it some dimension, and then stitched to the main piece. This is what is called "stumpwork embroidery" and it gives a wonderful depth and dimension.
> 
> Then there are the ants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell, but they are created using a single strand of thread and the bodies are filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots. They are almost 'poodle-like' in their appearance, and the texture the knots give to their tiny bodies is truly amazing.
> 
> I also took an angled photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wonderful dimension that this piece has. It is really quite nice.
> 
> I only have four main panels to go. Panel 14 is really going to be exciting to make. It includes a small pond scene complete with a fish, bulrushes, frog, waterlily, as well as some beautiful pink Dierama flowers. I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> This entire experience has been a thrill for me. You may wonder how it pertains to my other work, but I maintain that different forms of art compliment each other and what we learn from one process can easly be applied to others. It is all about expression and interpretation.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these periodic updates of my embroidery. Once again, the kit that I purchased was done so from Di Van Niekerk's site : [URL]http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> If you take a look over there I guarantee you will be amazed at the beautiful embroidery. It is truly a wonderful art form.
> 
> Today I will be writing my instructions for the sleigh and remaining reindeer in preparation for tomorrow's site update. I have had such positive respose on those pieces, and I thank you all for your kind words. It really motivates me a great deal to hear such wonderful praise from you all. Thank you!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your week. Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila, your embroidery is a beautiful piece of artwork. There are certainly lots of different embroidery techniques in the panels and the colours are great. I really like the 3-D techniques in the flowers. they really pop out.
A wet day here today but the garden needs the rain.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 13*
> 
> I took the day to do some catching up on things around the house. After the previous few days of working, I needed to do some things like tidying up things and some cooking. My neighbors had given me some zucchini and Keith's mom some fresh blueberries, so I made some bread with them. I think they came out nice, but they were almost too moist. Although are certainly edible.
> 
> It seems that summer is going to go out with a bang this year. While it was overcast and windy, it was quite dreary and muggy outside. These aren't my favorite types of days, as our place here tends to be hot and sticky. People wonder why I prefer the cold weather to hot. I like warm weather, but once it gets to be a certain temperature, I only enjoy it if I can be sitting on a beach somewhere. Since that usually isn't a good option, I will take the cooler weather on any given day. My thoughts are that you can always add additional layers if you are cold, but when you are uncomfortable and hot when wearing the bare minimum, you are somewhat stuck. I'll take 50's over 80's any day of the week.
> 
> But we all know that we are stuck with whatever is dealt our way. So I take it in stride and just get on with my day. It is hard to feel self-pity about being warm with I have two long haired cats that are obviously feeling the heat much more than I am. Pancakes' coat is so thick that you can feel the heat coming from him on these warm days. Both he and Coco usually spend the day just sprawled out on the hard floor where it is cooler. Yes. I am fortunate.
> 
> Once I got caught up, I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler. I haven't had much time to progress on it this summer, as things have been pretty busy. My enthusiasm for it has not waned in the least bit, but it seems that more so than not, by the time I am done for the evening, I am simply too tired to work on it. I made a pact with myself when I began that I would not 'push' things regarding working on it at all. I know that when I am tired, I am more likely to make mistakes and since the entire process is new to me, I vowed only to proceed with it when I felt up to it. After all, I am not under any time schedule. I had initially given myself a year to complete it, and I feel that I am somewhat ahead of that goal.
> 
> In any case, I completed panel 13 last night, leaving only four additional panels to do. I then have to do the final 'quilting' of the trellis, using a technique called "trapunto", but by that time I will be so excited to finish, it should be an absolute joy. The entire piece is pretty much a joy when I think about it. Each new panel offers new techniques and skills and I still find myself exhilarated and thrilled every time I work on it. The beautiful threads and ribbons never fail to excite me, and as I pull the colors from my storage box, I find myself in awe of the vibrant colors and textures. Yes - I am a 'color junkie'. Color affects me in ways that few may understand. (Although many of you are fellow artists, so I know you can relate!)
> 
> So without any further introduction, I will present panel 13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this panel has different varieties of Leucadendrons. It seems there are many, many types and varieties of this flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the gold silk thread looked like fluffy pods. The leaves for this flower are made of organza ribbon, which gives a soft, transparent, almost iridescent effect. The combination of color and texture is really beautiful.
> 
> The large central flower is also a Leucadendron, but this variety is the Leucadendron Discolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main petals of this flower are also created using organza ribbon. But the center cone is created from beautiful 2mm silk ribbon and silk thread. It is embroidered on a separate piece of fabric, and then cut out and stuffed lightly with a tiny amount of fiberfill to give it some dimension, and then stitched to the main piece. This is what is called "stumpwork embroidery" and it gives a wonderful depth and dimension.
> 
> Then there are the ants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell, but they are created using a single strand of thread and the bodies are filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots. They are almost 'poodle-like' in their appearance, and the texture the knots give to their tiny bodies is truly amazing.
> 
> I also took an angled photo of the panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wonderful dimension that this piece has. It is really quite nice.
> 
> I only have four main panels to go. Panel 14 is really going to be exciting to make. It includes a small pond scene complete with a fish, bulrushes, frog, waterlily, as well as some beautiful pink Dierama flowers. I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> This entire experience has been a thrill for me. You may wonder how it pertains to my other work, but I maintain that different forms of art compliment each other and what we learn from one process can easly be applied to others. It is all about expression and interpretation.
> 
> I hope you enjoy these periodic updates of my embroidery. Once again, the kit that I purchased was done so from Di Van Niekerk's site : [URL]http://www.dicraft.co.za/blog/
> 
> If you take a look over there I guarantee you will be amazed at the beautiful embroidery. It is truly a wonderful art form.
> 
> Today I will be writing my instructions for the sleigh and remaining reindeer in preparation for tomorrow's site update. I have had such positive respose on those pieces, and I thank you all for your kind words. It really motivates me a great deal to hear such wonderful praise from you all. Thank you!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your week. Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Thank you both so much! I am glad you enjoy seeing it.

Our little trips do wonders. Sometimes even a trip to the post office, driving along the shoreline does well for me. The time is approaching when I will be parking my car for the season. I need to take the time while I am able. 

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Good Things Are Worth the Wait*

I will keep things short here today because I have writing to do. I know I promised that the reindeer and sleigh pattern would be ready today, and it may be later on, but I probably won't really have everything done, including the site update, until tomorrow (Thursday).

Sometimes things just take longer than expected.

I will say though that the pattern will really be a nice one. I spent the day yesterday working on the 26 step-by-step photos that I will include with it. That is where most of my day went. It isn't that it is that difficult to create and assemble the sleigh, but I want it to be very easy for woodworkers and scrollers of all levels. So I broke the process down into very small and easy steps.

But those things take time and hopefully they will be worth the wait for you all. I have had many, many messages and emails asking about the pattern, and that is why I thought it would be best to just answer you all here - so I can get to the task of completing the instructions and posting the pattern on the site.

Thank you all so much for your encouragement and interest. besides my sleigh and reindeer, Keith will also have some great new patterns ready for the update. And I am thinking a new sale page is in order, so if you were contemplating purchasing any of the items we have on sale now, please do so while their prices are still reduced. 

With that said, it is off to write.

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Things Are Worth the Wait*
> 
> I will keep things short here today because I have writing to do. I know I promised that the reindeer and sleigh pattern would be ready today, and it may be later on, but I probably won't really have everything done, including the site update, until tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Sometimes things just take longer than expected.
> 
> I will say though that the pattern will really be a nice one. I spent the day yesterday working on the 26 step-by-step photos that I will include with it. That is where most of my day went. It isn't that it is that difficult to create and assemble the sleigh, but I want it to be very easy for woodworkers and scrollers of all levels. So I broke the process down into very small and easy steps.
> 
> But those things take time and hopefully they will be worth the wait for you all. I have had many, many messages and emails asking about the pattern, and that is why I thought it would be best to just answer you all here - so I can get to the task of completing the instructions and posting the pattern on the site.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your encouragement and interest. besides my sleigh and reindeer, Keith will also have some great new patterns ready for the update. And I am thinking a new sale page is in order, so if you were contemplating purchasing any of the items we have on sale now, please do so while their prices are still reduced.
> 
> With that said, it is off to write.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Beside your very many artistic talents, you are a gr8 teacher and educator. Your instructions are right on and easy to follow. Carry on. Have a gr8 mid week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Good Things Are Worth the Wait*
> 
> I will keep things short here today because I have writing to do. I know I promised that the reindeer and sleigh pattern would be ready today, and it may be later on, but I probably won't really have everything done, including the site update, until tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Sometimes things just take longer than expected.
> 
> I will say though that the pattern will really be a nice one. I spent the day yesterday working on the 26 step-by-step photos that I will include with it. That is where most of my day went. It isn't that it is that difficult to create and assemble the sleigh, but I want it to be very easy for woodworkers and scrollers of all levels. So I broke the process down into very small and easy steps.
> 
> But those things take time and hopefully they will be worth the wait for you all. I have had many, many messages and emails asking about the pattern, and that is why I thought it would be best to just answer you all here - so I can get to the task of completing the instructions and posting the pattern on the site.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your encouragement and interest. besides my sleigh and reindeer, Keith will also have some great new patterns ready for the update. And I am thinking a new sale page is in order, so if you were contemplating purchasing any of the items we have on sale now, please do so while their prices are still reduced.
> 
> With that said, it is off to write.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Thank you so much Roger. Now you know why I didn't finish yet on these! 

Have a great day as well!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's a Beautiful Day for an Update! *

While yesterday seemed like a LONG day in more ways than one (long stories - never mind!) at the end of the day when things were all said and done, I was able to sit back and look at the accomplishments and feel pretty good about things.

There are some times when I really feel as if I move slow with things. I paint slow. I draw slow. I design slow. But as I look at all the projects that I have finished up, I can honestly look back with a sense of pride that what I have done is something that I feel good about. I honestly don't feel that making more of something is better. Especially if I don't take the necessary time to create it with care and attention to details. And that I do.

I finished up my three reindeer and sleigh patterns yesterday. I decided that the entire vignette would be included in three pattern packets. The first two you saw last week (SLD476 Standing Reindeer Set 1) which included two different poses of standing reindeer. The next was Set 2 (SLD477) which consists of the other three reindeer poses, including Rudolph. This pattern will be available on the site later on today (Thursday). And finally, complete the vignette, I added the SLD478 Fretwork Sleigh pattern, which will also be posted on the site later. What is nice about this set is that you could use each of the patterns independently or put them all together to make a beautiful centerpiece or heirloom quality decoration. I am really proud of them.










I worked pretty much all day completing the patterns. The sleigh pattern includes 28 step-by-step photos so that even a new woodworker with limited tools will be able to construct the piece quickly and easily. When looking it over at the end of the day, I felt really proud of it. It is funny to feel as proud about the pattern packet as the actual project, but I do. I am silly that way. I look at each of the patterns that I create as a lesson, and I hope that they help everyone who makes the project have a fun and enjoyable process. It know it sounds corny, but that is really how I feel.

Keith helped me take the presentation photos for the project yesterday too. He is really getting better and better at his photography and it is because of him that our site looks so classy and beautiful. He is the master of "consistency" and keeps me in line in that department and helps make everything look great. Those of you who have experience putting together websites know just what a huge task that can be. But he works very hard all the time behind the scenes to make things look their best.

When he isn't doing 'technical stuff' he is creating some amazing designs himself. For this round, Keith has three new designs that I think are outstanding.

The first is a beautiful frame and clock plaque (SLD392 - Family Frame and Clock)










I think it looks awesome on this pretty piece of hickory!

The next pattern he has is this SLDK290 - 10 Overlay Crosses pattern:










These crosses can be used individually or stacked, as shown. These are just five of the ten included in the pattern. They are great for ornaments, jewelry or accent on other projects. He made them simple enough for a newer scroller to cut yet there are some that are a bit more challenging as well. I think it is a great set.

And finally, he made a set of fun Halloween trivits or plaques (SLDK391 - Threen Halloween Trivits or Plaques)










They are really cool and I can think of lots of uses for them as well.

We also are having a "Spooky Specials" sale on some of our most popular Halloween patterns. It is getting to be that time of year when everyone wants to start making fall and Halloween projects.

We hope those of you who are interested in keeping up with our new things and don't get a chance to read my blog here every day will join our Mailing List. Now with the magazine being gone, it is probably the best wasy you can hear about what we have that is new.

I am writing and sending out the newsletter later on today. Keith will be adding my new patterns to the site as well. I have had LOTS of inquiries about the reindeer and sleigh patterns and thank everyone for their patience while I created the packets. I don't think you will be disappointed in them. 

It is Thursday already. The sun is shining and it looks to be a warm and beautiful day here. The rain and humidity of the past couple of days seems to have passed and we are back to lovely weather. Soon the leaves will begin to turn (they are beginning to blush already!) and our area of here will be a beautiful palette of colors. My favorite time of year is approaching and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you can as well.

Have an incredible day!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *It's a Beautiful Day for an Update! *
> 
> While yesterday seemed like a LONG day in more ways than one (long stories - never mind!) at the end of the day when things were all said and done, I was able to sit back and look at the accomplishments and feel pretty good about things.
> 
> There are some times when I really feel as if I move slow with things. I paint slow. I draw slow. I design slow. But as I look at all the projects that I have finished up, I can honestly look back with a sense of pride that what I have done is something that I feel good about. I honestly don't feel that making more of something is better. Especially if I don't take the necessary time to create it with care and attention to details. And that I do.
> 
> I finished up my three reindeer and sleigh patterns yesterday. I decided that the entire vignette would be included in three pattern packets. The first two you saw last week (SLD476 Standing Reindeer Set 1) which included two different poses of standing reindeer. The next was Set 2 (SLD477) which consists of the other three reindeer poses, including Rudolph. This pattern will be available on the site later on today (Thursday). And finally, complete the vignette, I added the SLD478 Fretwork Sleigh pattern, which will also be posted on the site later. What is nice about this set is that you could use each of the patterns independently or put them all together to make a beautiful centerpiece or heirloom quality decoration. I am really proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked pretty much all day completing the patterns. The sleigh pattern includes 28 step-by-step photos so that even a new woodworker with limited tools will be able to construct the piece quickly and easily. When looking it over at the end of the day, I felt really proud of it. It is funny to feel as proud about the pattern packet as the actual project, but I do. I am silly that way. I look at each of the patterns that I create as a lesson, and I hope that they help everyone who makes the project have a fun and enjoyable process. It know it sounds corny, but that is really how I feel.
> 
> Keith helped me take the presentation photos for the project yesterday too. He is really getting better and better at his photography and it is because of him that our site looks so classy and beautiful. He is the master of "consistency" and keeps me in line in that department and helps make everything look great. Those of you who have experience putting together websites know just what a huge task that can be. But he works very hard all the time behind the scenes to make things look their best.
> 
> When he isn't doing 'technical stuff' he is creating some amazing designs himself. For this round, Keith has three new designs that I think are outstanding.
> 
> The first is a beautiful frame and clock plaque (SLD392 - Family Frame and Clock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks awesome on this pretty piece of hickory!
> 
> The next pattern he has is this SLDK290 - 10 Overlay Crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These crosses can be used individually or stacked, as shown. These are just five of the ten included in the pattern. They are great for ornaments, jewelry or accent on other projects. He made them simple enough for a newer scroller to cut yet there are some that are a bit more challenging as well. I think it is a great set.
> 
> And finally, he made a set of fun Halloween trivits or plaques (SLDK391 - Threen Halloween Trivits or Plaques)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really cool and I can think of lots of uses for them as well.
> 
> We also are having a "Spooky Specials" sale on some of our most popular Halloween patterns. It is getting to be that time of year when everyone wants to start making fall and Halloween projects.
> 
> We hope those of you who are interested in keeping up with our new things and don't get a chance to read my blog here every day will join our Mailing List. Now with the magazine being gone, it is probably the best wasy you can hear about what we have that is new.
> 
> I am writing and sending out the newsletter later on today. Keith will be adding my new patterns to the site as well. I have had LOTS of inquiries about the reindeer and sleigh patterns and thank everyone for their patience while I created the packets. I don't think you will be disappointed in them.
> 
> It is Thursday already. The sun is shining and it looks to be a warm and beautiful day here. The rain and humidity of the past couple of days seems to have passed and we are back to lovely weather. Soon the leaves will begin to turn (they are beginning to blush already!) and our area of here will be a beautiful palette of colors. My favorite time of year is approaching and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you can as well.
> 
> Have an incredible day!


Great patterns Sheila. They should all be quite popular.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's a Beautiful Day for an Update! *
> 
> While yesterday seemed like a LONG day in more ways than one (long stories - never mind!) at the end of the day when things were all said and done, I was able to sit back and look at the accomplishments and feel pretty good about things.
> 
> There are some times when I really feel as if I move slow with things. I paint slow. I draw slow. I design slow. But as I look at all the projects that I have finished up, I can honestly look back with a sense of pride that what I have done is something that I feel good about. I honestly don't feel that making more of something is better. Especially if I don't take the necessary time to create it with care and attention to details. And that I do.
> 
> I finished up my three reindeer and sleigh patterns yesterday. I decided that the entire vignette would be included in three pattern packets. The first two you saw last week (SLD476 Standing Reindeer Set 1) which included two different poses of standing reindeer. The next was Set 2 (SLD477) which consists of the other three reindeer poses, including Rudolph. This pattern will be available on the site later on today (Thursday). And finally, complete the vignette, I added the SLD478 Fretwork Sleigh pattern, which will also be posted on the site later. What is nice about this set is that you could use each of the patterns independently or put them all together to make a beautiful centerpiece or heirloom quality decoration. I am really proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked pretty much all day completing the patterns. The sleigh pattern includes 28 step-by-step photos so that even a new woodworker with limited tools will be able to construct the piece quickly and easily. When looking it over at the end of the day, I felt really proud of it. It is funny to feel as proud about the pattern packet as the actual project, but I do. I am silly that way. I look at each of the patterns that I create as a lesson, and I hope that they help everyone who makes the project have a fun and enjoyable process. It know it sounds corny, but that is really how I feel.
> 
> Keith helped me take the presentation photos for the project yesterday too. He is really getting better and better at his photography and it is because of him that our site looks so classy and beautiful. He is the master of "consistency" and keeps me in line in that department and helps make everything look great. Those of you who have experience putting together websites know just what a huge task that can be. But he works very hard all the time behind the scenes to make things look their best.
> 
> When he isn't doing 'technical stuff' he is creating some amazing designs himself. For this round, Keith has three new designs that I think are outstanding.
> 
> The first is a beautiful frame and clock plaque (SLD392 - Family Frame and Clock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks awesome on this pretty piece of hickory!
> 
> The next pattern he has is this SLDK290 - 10 Overlay Crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These crosses can be used individually or stacked, as shown. These are just five of the ten included in the pattern. They are great for ornaments, jewelry or accent on other projects. He made them simple enough for a newer scroller to cut yet there are some that are a bit more challenging as well. I think it is a great set.
> 
> And finally, he made a set of fun Halloween trivits or plaques (SLDK391 - Threen Halloween Trivits or Plaques)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really cool and I can think of lots of uses for them as well.
> 
> We also are having a "Spooky Specials" sale on some of our most popular Halloween patterns. It is getting to be that time of year when everyone wants to start making fall and Halloween projects.
> 
> We hope those of you who are interested in keeping up with our new things and don't get a chance to read my blog here every day will join our Mailing List. Now with the magazine being gone, it is probably the best wasy you can hear about what we have that is new.
> 
> I am writing and sending out the newsletter later on today. Keith will be adding my new patterns to the site as well. I have had LOTS of inquiries about the reindeer and sleigh patterns and thank everyone for their patience while I created the packets. I don't think you will be disappointed in them.
> 
> It is Thursday already. The sun is shining and it looks to be a warm and beautiful day here. The rain and humidity of the past couple of days seems to have passed and we are back to lovely weather. Soon the leaves will begin to turn (they are beginning to blush already!) and our area of here will be a beautiful palette of colors. My favorite time of year is approaching and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you can as well.
> 
> Have an incredible day!


Thank you John - it has been a crazy morning! they already are catching on really nice. 

It is a great feeling!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *It's a Beautiful Day for an Update! *
> 
> While yesterday seemed like a LONG day in more ways than one (long stories - never mind!) at the end of the day when things were all said and done, I was able to sit back and look at the accomplishments and feel pretty good about things.
> 
> There are some times when I really feel as if I move slow with things. I paint slow. I draw slow. I design slow. But as I look at all the projects that I have finished up, I can honestly look back with a sense of pride that what I have done is something that I feel good about. I honestly don't feel that making more of something is better. Especially if I don't take the necessary time to create it with care and attention to details. And that I do.
> 
> I finished up my three reindeer and sleigh patterns yesterday. I decided that the entire vignette would be included in three pattern packets. The first two you saw last week (SLD476 Standing Reindeer Set 1) which included two different poses of standing reindeer. The next was Set 2 (SLD477) which consists of the other three reindeer poses, including Rudolph. This pattern will be available on the site later on today (Thursday). And finally, complete the vignette, I added the SLD478 Fretwork Sleigh pattern, which will also be posted on the site later. What is nice about this set is that you could use each of the patterns independently or put them all together to make a beautiful centerpiece or heirloom quality decoration. I am really proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked pretty much all day completing the patterns. The sleigh pattern includes 28 step-by-step photos so that even a new woodworker with limited tools will be able to construct the piece quickly and easily. When looking it over at the end of the day, I felt really proud of it. It is funny to feel as proud about the pattern packet as the actual project, but I do. I am silly that way. I look at each of the patterns that I create as a lesson, and I hope that they help everyone who makes the project have a fun and enjoyable process. It know it sounds corny, but that is really how I feel.
> 
> Keith helped me take the presentation photos for the project yesterday too. He is really getting better and better at his photography and it is because of him that our site looks so classy and beautiful. He is the master of "consistency" and keeps me in line in that department and helps make everything look great. Those of you who have experience putting together websites know just what a huge task that can be. But he works very hard all the time behind the scenes to make things look their best.
> 
> When he isn't doing 'technical stuff' he is creating some amazing designs himself. For this round, Keith has three new designs that I think are outstanding.
> 
> The first is a beautiful frame and clock plaque (SLD392 - Family Frame and Clock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks awesome on this pretty piece of hickory!
> 
> The next pattern he has is this SLDK290 - 10 Overlay Crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These crosses can be used individually or stacked, as shown. These are just five of the ten included in the pattern. They are great for ornaments, jewelry or accent on other projects. He made them simple enough for a newer scroller to cut yet there are some that are a bit more challenging as well. I think it is a great set.
> 
> And finally, he made a set of fun Halloween trivits or plaques (SLDK391 - Threen Halloween Trivits or Plaques)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really cool and I can think of lots of uses for them as well.
> 
> We also are having a "Spooky Specials" sale on some of our most popular Halloween patterns. It is getting to be that time of year when everyone wants to start making fall and Halloween projects.
> 
> We hope those of you who are interested in keeping up with our new things and don't get a chance to read my blog here every day will join our Mailing List. Now with the magazine being gone, it is probably the best wasy you can hear about what we have that is new.
> 
> I am writing and sending out the newsletter later on today. Keith will be adding my new patterns to the site as well. I have had LOTS of inquiries about the reindeer and sleigh patterns and thank everyone for their patience while I created the packets. I don't think you will be disappointed in them.
> 
> It is Thursday already. The sun is shining and it looks to be a warm and beautiful day here. The rain and humidity of the past couple of days seems to have passed and we are back to lovely weather. Soon the leaves will begin to turn (they are beginning to blush already!) and our area of here will be a beautiful palette of colors. My favorite time of year is approaching and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. I hope you can as well.
> 
> Have an incredible day!


Santa will be here soon. The sleigh & reindeer are awesome.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*

Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.

On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.

Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.

I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.

My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.

It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.

So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.

But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.

Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.

When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.

I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.

I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:










I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.










It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!










I already know I am going to have a great day!

And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!










Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!

Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.

I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.

I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Looks like a gr8 tool. The baby is growing so fast. Skype is a another gr8 invention. We Skype all the time with Grandkids who live 800 miles away. Have a good weekend.


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Love it…the whole post. Thank you for your openness and sharing your thoughts. You have a perfect little granddaughter, too! Congratulations. Nice toy too boot! 
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Thank you, Roger and Dan!

I love to share my new 'toys' with you all - whether it be woodworking, painting or technology.

As for sharing pictures of my grand daughter - I need very LITTLE reason to do so! 

Have a great Saturday!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Congratulations on the new toy, er tool, Sheila! Willow is precious (like you need anyone else to tell you that)!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Thanks, Candy! I am getting ready to PLAY now! first drawing, then cutting then painting. All of my fun things rolled up into one day!

Have a great weekend yourself. Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Wow, what a great new toy! I've used the Watcom basic tablet but this has all the bells and whistles. Enjoy! 
It seems like only yesterday when you bogged about the birth of Willow and now she is the cutest one year old! Happy day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ah, Technology! How I Love Ye!*
> 
> Technology can always be seen as a two sided sword.
> 
> On one hand, it brings the world closer by offering instant communication from one side of the globe to another. People are now able to have video calls real time, text information instantly, and have the opportunity to learn, explore and experience more of our wonderful world than ever before.
> 
> Sometimes, people feel that there is a down side to this as well. On places like Facebook, there are often posts about how the youth of today's world is spoiled and ruined because of technology. They don't leave home without their phones and devices, and are frequently seen with their faces buried in them, even when in social situations. Many feel that phones have replaced 'real' relationships and that have become an addiction, and that they have done more harm than good.
> 
> I feel like I am somewhere in the middle. While I do find it rude to be talking to someone who was constantly checking their phone, I look at all the positive things that technology has brought to our lives and it is difficult for me to not only marvel at it, but also feel very grateful and appreciative of it as well. I believe that as with anything, it is our own responsibility to self-govern our use of what is available to us, and take the responsibility of how we wish our lives to be lived.
> 
> My dear friend Cari used to have an analogy that I comes to mind when I think of excesses and over-use of things. She told me that she used to LOVE cherries jubilee. And on one date, she had a fabulous dinner that was so good she ate everything to the point where she was full. When it came time to order dessert, instead of declining like she knew she should have done, she saw that the restaurant had her absolute favorite - cherries jubilee - on the dessert menu. Going against her instincts, she ordered it, and it was so good she ate the entire serving. She said she couldn't help herself. But afterward, she was so sick from over indulging that she was never able to eat it again. She said even looking at it or hearing it mentioned brought back those feelings of overindulgence and it was ruined for her for the rest of her days.
> 
> It is hard not to overindulge sometimes. Especially when we really like something. I look at things like phones and computers in the same way. I know this may sound ridiculous to you all, but I don't even own a cell phone. I had one for a short time when my daughter lived near me and I needed to keep in touch with her but when she moved back to Chicago, the phone went and I never looked back. I am home most of the time anyway, and I felt that when I was away from my computer here, I needed and wanted the time and peace of not being 'on call'. If a dire emergency comes up, I am sure there will be someone around with a phone to put in the call for me. I just don't want to be accessible 24/7.
> 
> So far the world has gotten along without me in those hours when I drop off the grid. I expect it will continue to do so in the future. That time away is a great time to recharge my own emotional battery and think and just for me to "be". I highly recommend it to those of you who are feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> But just because I don't have a phone, doesn't mean that I dislike technology. I am fascinated by it actually, and consider myself moderately knowledgeable with computers and other devices. Without computers and technology, I think my life here in rural Nova Scotia would be quite lonely and different. I am not sure I would be able to live in a place like this. But with the wonderful devices we have, I am able to enjoy both my growing business as well as enjoy my quiet lifestyle with the touch of an on/off button. It is the best of both worlds.
> 
> Since we updated our website on Thursday, yesterday I was able to take a day "off". (Or as close as I can come to it!) I had made an appointment with a dear friend in Digby, and I left early and didn't get home until the late afternoon. It was wonderful to get away, and the weather was warm, sunny and beautiful. Everything about the day was perfect. As I was driving along the ocean, with the top down on my convertible Mustang and listening to Led Zepplin's Kashmir blasting on the wonderful sound system that Keith installed in my car last year, it was one of those times when I really appreciated how good life could be. On Thursday, we had our best day ever on our website (THANK YOU!) and I knew that all the hard work we do is beginning to pay off. It is a mighty tricky balancing act sometimes between "work" and "play". Especially when you are self-employed. But I find that taking these days for myself yields only positive results, as I am able to come back to work ready, refreshed and inspired. This took me years to learn.
> 
> When I returned home, I received a delivery of my new Wacom Intous Pen Tablet. My old one had just 'worn out', as it was not tracking correctly for the past several weeks and then it just "died". Having a tablet for over fifteen years, I have a bit of difficulty using a regular computer mouse. I was fortunate that I had picked up a small Wacom Bamboo tablet at one of the auctions for the cats in our area, and it filled in nicely for a week, but the features that I frequently used and needed were just not there.
> 
> I had ordered a new one late last week, and I realized with the holiday it would be several days until it arrived. When I returned home late in the day, I thought I would have to wait until Monday. But an hour or so after I was home, the delivery came, and I was very happy that it made it here for the weekend. I am drawing today, too, so I will be able to play with it and really give it a run.
> 
> I purchased the Wacom Intous Pro Small tablet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a marvel of technology. You can read more about it on the link above if you are interested, but two of the main features that I love is that besides the pen (which has 2048 pressure levels - WOW!) it has a touch pad that works with your hand gestures (that you can program in as well as use the pre-programmed options). On the left side are several programmable buttons as well, which will shift you from program to program and load your keyboard options and so forth quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with a variety of pen 'nibs' for different types of drawings. I can't wait to play with them and see what I like the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I am going to have a great day!
> 
> And to end my day, I got to have a wonderful SKYPE phone call with my son and his wife and my beautiful little grand daughter, Willow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was one year old yesterday, and even though she lives over 2000 miles away, I was able to 'visit' with her and watch her open her birthday gifts that I sent her. What a joy for me!
> 
> Yes - I feel that we do live in a wonderful time. While I also sometimes find myself reminiscing about the 'good old days', I think that we tend only to remember the best things about the past and forget that there were problems then as well. There is nothing wrong with that, and it is probably a good thing for us, as the bad things are usually best forgotten.
> 
> I think that no matter when we live, the important thing is to make each day as good as we can. We have much more power to do that than we sometimes realize. By focusing on the great and positive things in our world, we usually find ourselves having a wonderfully positive day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Saturday!


Yes Anna - that year really flew by.  It was wonderful to see how beautiful she has become. I love her more every day! I hope you have a great weekend.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Something's Brewing*

Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)

The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:










Can you guess that autumn is in the air?

I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.

I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.

At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:










The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.

Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.

Can you tell I am excited?

For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.

I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.

It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?

I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Something's Brewing*
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)
> 
> The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess that autumn is in the air?
> 
> I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.
> 
> I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.
> 
> Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.
> 
> I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.
> 
> It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


My goodness, Sheila! It is so refreshing to encounter a happy person on a Monday morning! Thank you for that! Things are certainly looking fall-ish even here in Oklahoma. The sumac has started to turn red and stores are selling mums. Glad to hear you like your new toy and are putting through it's paces. Have a great week. Looking forward to more reveals!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Something's Brewing*
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)
> 
> The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess that autumn is in the air?
> 
> I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.
> 
> I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.
> 
> Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.
> 
> I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.
> 
> It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


Looking really interesting. Waiting in anticipation.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Something's Brewing*
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)
> 
> The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess that autumn is in the air?
> 
> I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.
> 
> I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.
> 
> Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.
> 
> I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.
> 
> It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


I see some very interesting shoes there with some cool painting techniques. Looking forward to seeing the big reveal!
Here on the Westcoast, we are still having a great summer while just over the Rockies in Alberta, winter has arrived in the form of snow! Our vast country is going through many different weather patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Something's Brewing*
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)
> 
> The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess that autumn is in the air?
> 
> I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.
> 
> I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.
> 
> Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.
> 
> I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.
> 
> It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


Thank you all so much! I am sorry I missed replying yesterday - I don't know where my notices were. :/ But I sure appreciate your kind comments and encouragement.

I should have finished photos on Thursday! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Something's Brewing*
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)
> 
> The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess that autumn is in the air?
> 
> I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.
> 
> I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.
> 
> Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.
> 
> I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.
> 
> It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


I always love to see your work, Sheila, and these patterns are know exception to that. They look great and nicely done.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Something's Brewing*
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had what turned out to be a fabulous weekend. While Saturday was a bit foggy and rainy, it was the perfect day to stay in and draw. I had fun 'playing' with my new tablet that I showed in the previous entry, and the more I worked it it, the more I fell in love with it. It really makes drawing and being on the computer a pleasure. (As if I NEED anything to entice me to be on the computer longer!)
> 
> The results of my day of work was pretty impressive. At least to myself. Not only did I draw and cut several wood pieces, but I also mapped out at least THREE new projects in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess that autumn is in the air?
> 
> I feel like a child in a candy store with unlimited funding! I was so thrilled and excited to see if I can duplicate the ideas that I have in my head that I couldn't wait to get started working on them. I had some wood kits ordered and cut them out yesterday as well, but my main focus was on the new projects that were still materializing in my mind. It was truly exciting for me to think about.
> 
> I spent the day working on two of the projects at hand. Kieth's mom was over for the day, which meant we made a decent meal (that is when I do my best eating!) and we spent the afternoon creating. She is an excellent embroiderer herself and her cross stitch pictures look like they belong in a museum. We had a great afternoon chatting, being entertained by the cats and creating, and it was nice to have another sounding board and set of eyes to share my progress with.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am coming along nicely, and very happy with what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below is of pieces from more than one project. Sometimes it is best to go in several directions at once. Otherwise my head will explode.
> 
> Today promises to be a very exciting day. While these projects were initially a bit vague, the fog seems to be slowly lifting and the changes that I am making to my original thoughts are turning out to be good ones.
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?
> 
> For now, this is all I am going to show. Yes. I am a tease. (But isn't that part of the fun and excitement?) Anticipation is a thrilling emotion.
> 
> I awoke early this morning (thank you, Richard the cat, for singing the song of your people at 5:30 am!) but I suppose that I didn't really mind. The sun just came up and it was a spectacular way to start off my Monday. My coffee tasted extra good today (I had found a caramel flavoring for it in our travels and find that 'just a touch' added in gives it an incredible flavor) and I look forward to continuing on the path I was travelling yesterday. I know it is going to be fun.
> 
> It is good when you can wake up and truly look forward to your day. It is even better when those things you look forward to are considered "work". What more can you ask for?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week. Happy MONDAY to you all!


Thank you Charles! I hope to finish them up today and post photos tomorrow! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Practice Makes Perfect*

I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."

While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.

A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)










MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.

I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.

Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:










To lovely note cards:










All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.

When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!

Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.










I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.










I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.










Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.

So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.

I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!

Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!

It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year! 

Have a fabulous Tuesday!


----------



## Belg1960

scrollgirl said:


> *Practice Makes Perfect*
> 
> I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."
> 
> While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.
> 
> A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.
> 
> I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.
> 
> Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lovely note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.
> 
> When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!
> 
> Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.
> 
> So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.
> 
> I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!
> 
> Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!
> 
> It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year!
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Sheila , the links at the end don't seem to be working.


----------



## alba

scrollgirl said:


> *Practice Makes Perfect*
> 
> I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."
> 
> While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.
> 
> A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.
> 
> I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.
> 
> Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lovely note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.
> 
> When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!
> 
> Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.
> 
> So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.
> 
> I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!
> 
> Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!
> 
> It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year!
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Not play Sheila
"Go through the creative process" 
Wee call it a D&D break, it involves tea & biscuits
obviously which means the Boxers are involved
That can lead to ball throwing then after a few hours of this
repeating a few times, we will try and figure out what the D&D was Lol
Now that MUD appeals to me though
It could look good on some Tibetan tole pieces

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Practice Makes Perfect*
> 
> I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."
> 
> While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.
> 
> A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.
> 
> I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.
> 
> Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lovely note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.
> 
> When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!
> 
> Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.
> 
> So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.
> 
> I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!
> 
> Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!
> 
> It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year!
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Thank you! All fixed. It got goofed up in the translation. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Practice Makes Perfect*
> 
> I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."
> 
> While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.
> 
> A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.
> 
> I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.
> 
> Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lovely note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.
> 
> When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!
> 
> Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.
> 
> So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.
> 
> I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!
> 
> Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!
> 
> It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year!
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Oh, I am thinking of the possibilities! There are ways you can use it which will make the wood pieces look nearly "carved".










This product, in conjunction with the DecoArt Metallic Lusture waxes lend to many, many exciting projects.

AND . . . the Metallic Lustres just came out with eight new and vibrant colors. Those who know me know how much I love COLOR and those who have tried the Metallic Lustres have been really thrilled with them. I think this is going to be another home run! 



















Let the FUN begin! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Practice Makes Perfect*
> 
> I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."
> 
> While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.
> 
> A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.
> 
> I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.
> 
> Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lovely note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.
> 
> When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!
> 
> Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.
> 
> So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.
> 
> I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!
> 
> Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!
> 
> It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year!
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday!


Love the new Metallic Lustre colours. Between those and the MUD I think I might have a lot of fun this winter! I can think of ways to use it on a box I'm currently making however I have to finish the box before an order of MUD and the new Metallic Lustre paints come in!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Practice Makes Perfect*
> 
> I can't tell you all how many times when people see something new that I have done, they immediately say to me "That was easy for you."
> 
> While I appreciate that others think that creating nice things is not difficult for me, I can't help but think of all the hours of unseen work and schooling that I have invested in myself to get to this point. I have always maintained that every new project teaches me something, and some of them are really a new adventure. Especially when working with a new product or technique (or both!) and exploring the properties and limitations of it, and the fun, new opportunities that it can offer. That to me is one of the most exciting parts of designing. But mastering a new product or technique usually requires a little bit of practice, and that can be just as much enjoyable as the final phase of creating.
> 
> A year or so ago, I experimented with a new product developed by renown decorative painting artist Margot Clark which Margot calls "Margot's MUD." I even did an article in Creative Woodworks and created some simple bell ornaments using Margot's techniques. (SLD390 Decorated Bell Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUD is a textured paste developed by Margot that air dries or can even be kiln fired (Margot also works with fired glass). The difference with it from other texture pastes that I used is it dries hard as a rock - even when air dried. It doesn' chip or flake off and is odorless and cleans up with water.
> 
> I loved working with the MUD, and really thought about a lot of applications for using it. I had thought of many different applications for using it in my designing, but I haven't had as much time to use it as I would have liked.
> 
> Margot has wonderful tutorials and videos available on her website (http://www.margotclark.com) which show how to make anything from beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lovely note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All which use the same SIMPLE techniques she developed. I invite you to go to her website and watch the demonstration video on the home page (it is only 5 minutes long) and see just how EASY and FUN this technique is. By following a few simple steps, you more than likely will be hooked - just as I was! I couldn't wait to try some of these techniques on my own designs and share them all with you.
> 
> When thinking of a couple of new designs for autumn, I knew that I wanted MUD to be a part of them. I had only touched the surface of what the product would do and I thought of several new ways to use it to make my projects much more exciting and elegant. So I pulled out my kit and began "playing in the MUD" again. And I am having a grand time doing so!
> 
> Yesterday in my post I showed you some adorable witches boots that I have been working on. I mentioned that there would be some "surprises" that would be revealed along the road to the completed design. One of the surprises was that I want to use MUD to embellish them, and make them look unique. I had pictured them in my head a long time ago, and so far they are coming out even better than I planned. But I want to be sure that by the time I apply the MUD flowers to them, I felt really comfortable with what I was doing. So I took the day to experiment and play and I practiced making flowers on some colored cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with single flowers, and worked my way up to different combinations and sprays. In a couple of hours, I felt that I was getting a bit better, and things were really beginning to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a 'mock up' of my shoe shape, to experiment with some of the patterns that I thought would look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margot offers the MUD Kit for a very reasonable price. See product HERE. But I had purchased the MUD kit/DVD combo kit (See MUD DVD Combo kit here) Which has a wonderful DVD which shows step by step ways to make all kinds of flowers, as well as designs, techniques, and other information about the product. It is really a great set and it really does include ALL you need to get started. I love when things are this easy.
> 
> So today will be a bit more "playing" for me, and then I will be finishing off my shoes and hopefully my other project using the MUD texture past. I am finding that the more I practice with it, the more fun I am having and the better things are looking. I am more excited than ever and I hope you all get excited as well.
> 
> I invite you to take time and stop over at Margot's site and watch her short video. It is amazing to me how such a simple technique can produce such outstanding results. I love that most of the flowers don't even require a steady hand, as the 'wiggle' you have when applying the product only makes them look better. In fact - the less fussy you are, the better the results!
> 
> Today will be another FUN day for me! I truly LOVE this part of my job and I love sharing when I find something that I think everyone can do. I can't wait to show you all tomorrow!
> 
> It is overcast a bit today here, with the sun peeking in and out. I went out last evening and Wow! It was darn right chilly outside. Autumn is definitely knocking at the door! It makes me happy though, as it is my favorite time of year!
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday!


I don't know when they will be available, Anna - but I will certainly let you know! Know you will have many uses for these amazing colors, as I will! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*

I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.

I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.

The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.

With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:










I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)










After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:










I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!

I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:



















They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:










But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:














































And the final photo of them both:










It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.

I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.

Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.

I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.

Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!) 

It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Classy, Sheila.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Awesome, You are truly talented.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you both so much! They were loads of fun to make! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Sheila, You have outdone yourself this time! These shoes are awesome! I love the way the metallic lustre just popped out those flowers and the rhinestones add to the sparkle. I can see how much fun they would be to make.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Hi, Anna! I hoped you would like this fun project. I had such a great time creating them. the rhinestones really do set them off nicely, too. I just ordered more stones today (sigh!) as I want to be sure to have plenty in my arsenal for Christmas. Having some great products really makes it easy to be creative.

I hope you have a great day and a wonderful weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Looks like these would fit a very classy witch. Halloween is coming soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *These Boots are Made for Stylin' !*
> 
> I had an incredibly busy but rewarding day yesterday. I missed writing here, not because I had nothing to show, but because I had an early dentists appointment and had to be out of the house really early. I never realize the time that it takes to write here every day (between preparing the photos, posting and the actual writing) until I need to get a post done in a hurry. It just doesn't happen. So I thought that I would just skip a day and catch up today.
> 
> I am happy to say that I emerged from the dentists' office unscathed. I love when that happens. It started off the day with a great feeling, and I was able to carry it through to the finish.
> 
> The day was extremely productive, as was the previous day. I have been on a roll with my projects it seems (no pun intended!) and it has been both a fun and extremely exciting time for me to see everything fall into place. I often see visions of how I would like my project to be in my head, and while there are some times when the actual project falls a bit short of those visions, there are other times when it actually exceeds my expectations. It is really cool when that happens.
> 
> With that said, I have many photos to share with you all today, and I will cut right to the chase. The other day I had left off with me playing in the MUD (Margot Clark's MUD texture paste, that is) and getting ready to MUD my two witch boots that I was creating. They looked about like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done some practice using the MUD and was ready to watch some instructional videos that I had purchased from Margot's site (she also sells the MUD kits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more practice (and I DO mean a LITTLE - the technique is pretty easy, even though it looks difficult!) my boots looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was pretty darn cool! But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't done yet. Not by a long shot!
> 
> I added some of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax (I just dry brushed a bit on the black flowers) and within SECONDS, I got this awesome effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking pretty good, but now it was time to dress them up even more. I added some wonderful hot fix rhinestones from my favorite rhinestone place in the world - Rhinestone Canada and they really began to look incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, I still had more "parts" that I wanted to add. So I began the final assembly and they really came together nicely. I'll let the photos speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final photo of them both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my usual style, but I really like them a lot. Judging from the incredible response that I have had from my Facebook groups and pages, I think others like them as well. I am so appreciative of all the encouragement and support that so many people have offered. As a designer, that is my best reward - to have people enjoy what I do.
> 
> I am going to be offering both the PAINTING PATTERN and the WOOD KITS for these two boots. They will be available on my site by the next update, which will be sometime next week. Those who are interested can join our Mailing List  so they are sure to be notified about when they will be available as well as other new things that Keith and I come up with. I am really excited about this and it is truly a thrill that so many like them too. I had such a great deal of FUN making them, and I can see my designing heading in yet another direction.
> 
> Oh - if you could all just see inside of my head! You would (hopefully) be as excited as I am.
> 
> I have some great new ideas for my wood cutters as well. I find that this back and forth between designing for scrolling and designing for painting is really a lot of fun and good for me. I am always thinking in several directions and it seems that one idea leads to another and another and another and everyone benefits from them all.
> 
> Today I will be working on yet another MUD design - this one a little simpler, but I hope it will be attractive. The only hint I will give you all is that "autumn is coming" and my little tree needs to shead its beach theme and dress up for the season. I should have this project done today though, as I have been working it in between drying times of my boots. (And you thought I was being lazy!)
> 
> It is overcast today, and calm. I can still hear the crickets this morning. It looks to be another wonderful day ahead. I know I am going to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thanks, Roger - the 'pre-demand' for the kits and patterns has been CRAZY! I am going to be one busy lady!

MWAHAAAH!!! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Autumn is Coming . . .*

I need to start off today by thanking all of you for the wonderful comments and responses on my witch boot project that I posted yesterday. I was really overwhelmed by the many, many kind comments and inquiries as to when the patterns and kits will be available. I plan on spending the weekend working on writing up the patterns and figuring out the cost of the kits so that I can charge a fair price that will make everyone happy.

Of course, the biggest cost will be the shipping. My boots were made from 3/4" MDF and while they are not really what I consider large, they will definitely weigh over 200gr and much of the cost will be for shipping. But I am pleased that people don't seem to hold it against me when I have to charge shipping costs accordingly, as I wouldn't be in business long if I lost money on them. I am glad people understand.

I didn't used to be like that. I used to compromise and figure that if I were 'close' it would be OK. I thought that earning the customer was more important than making a profit, but it was back at that time when I had that mentality that I almost had to close up my business for good. I have always said that I don't think in my business head first. But since I have been partnered up with Keith - who is very smart in that respect - he has shown me that even losing a small amount on a product or service could mean disaster for a small company such as mine. And he is right. I try to think of things as if I were making/selling 1000 of them. While losing $.50 on an item may not seem a lot, if it were multiplied by 1000 you would see the huge impact it would make on the business. I always used to be worried that charging my worth would scare my customers away. But as I learn to not only charge what I am worth, but also be fair and provide excellent products, I am seeing that people don't mind paying for good quality, and I find the business is growing by leaps and bounds - and my customers are very happy with what they receive. It is good all around.

I mention this because so many of my customers and friends are also involved in the creative industry. Those who don't design frequently create the items that I design to sell. While I typically don't sell finished items, my advice to them is that they really need to have faith in their work and charge accordingly. As I mentioned above, it isn't worth selling even 10 of one item if you are losing money on it. No one would be able to stay in business that way. You all need to really evaluate your time and materials (and yes - your TIME is worth something!) and have faith in yourselves and confidence in your work so that you charge enough to feel GOOD about what you are doing. I can't stress that point enough.

With that said, there is a lot of thought that will go into the pricing of my kits. Keith is investigating the options we have on our site which will better calculate how shipping charges are applied. Up until recently, the bulk of our business has been PDF or paper patterns. Those of you who purchase from us realize that most of our patterns are very detailed. It isn't out of the normal realm to provide patterns that are 15 pages or more. It isn't that our projects are that difficult, but both Keith and I use the philosophy that we want scrollers and painters of just about any level to be able to accomplish our designs. Therefore we provide step-by-step photos and instructions and break the process down as much as we feel necessary. I know our customers appreciate this, as we hear back from them frequently that they do. And we will continue to do so.

But paper has weight, and while we have from time to time considered printing on both sides of the paper, with all the photos we have, we would probably have to buy much heavier paper anyway to make it work (we use heavier paper for our printed catalogs). We think that this makes it harder to deal with for our customers and we prefer to leave it as is - at least for now. So we will continue to try our best to keep things as fairly priced as possible. We are glad most of you understand.

I truly enjoy creating and providing the kits for my customers. It is fun for me and I love being able to get back to the saw every couple of days to cut. It also allows me to have no limits on my new projects, as I can use my imagination to create just about anything that I can dream up and that helps to make my projects really unique. The boots that I showed yesterday are a great example of that. Not only did they come out nice with my pattern on them, but they could be a springboard for just about anything my customers can think of. I can't wait to see all the fun ideas yet to be created! I already have some thoughts on Christmas boots, but that will come in a while. For now I am still thinking "autumn" and have some new things in mind for that.

I worked on my next project yesterday, and I am almost finished with it. Again, it uses Margot Clarks' MUD texture paste. I love this stuff so much! (You can see a video of Margot demonstrating it on the home page of her website.)

This project is a nice beginner's project, as it is very forgiving. I drew some nice autumn leaves and cut them form 1/8" plywood. I then used the MUD paste to create 'veins' on the leaves. This was a very easy process and it really helped me practice using the MUD paste. Since the veins don't have to be really fussy, it was a great way to familiarize myself with working with it. I then painted the leaves solid and did some extra shading and dry brushing and finished off with a light coat of DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax. I think they look awesome!










I love the way they look! I am going to be offering them as both a pattern as well as in kits. My own are going to be used on my "all season" tree, but they would look great as a garland, on a wreath, or even as refrigerator magnets to dress things up a bit. I think they have many, many applications.

I will spend the weekend writing the pattern for this project, as well as the boots. It is a beautiful cool and breezy morning here, with the sun peeking in and out of some soft and billowy clouds. It definitely feels like fall.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend ahead. I plan on getting some baking done as well as the things I mentioned above. It will be wonderful to be able to turn on the oven again and fill the house up with the wonderful aromas of the season.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn is Coming . . .*
> 
> I need to start off today by thanking all of you for the wonderful comments and responses on my witch boot project that I posted yesterday. I was really overwhelmed by the many, many kind comments and inquiries as to when the patterns and kits will be available. I plan on spending the weekend working on writing up the patterns and figuring out the cost of the kits so that I can charge a fair price that will make everyone happy.
> 
> Of course, the biggest cost will be the shipping. My boots were made from 3/4" MDF and while they are not really what I consider large, they will definitely weigh over 200gr and much of the cost will be for shipping. But I am pleased that people don't seem to hold it against me when I have to charge shipping costs accordingly, as I wouldn't be in business long if I lost money on them. I am glad people understand.
> 
> I didn't used to be like that. I used to compromise and figure that if I were 'close' it would be OK. I thought that earning the customer was more important than making a profit, but it was back at that time when I had that mentality that I almost had to close up my business for good. I have always said that I don't think in my business head first. But since I have been partnered up with Keith - who is very smart in that respect - he has shown me that even losing a small amount on a product or service could mean disaster for a small company such as mine. And he is right. I try to think of things as if I were making/selling 1000 of them. While losing $.50 on an item may not seem a lot, if it were multiplied by 1000 you would see the huge impact it would make on the business. I always used to be worried that charging my worth would scare my customers away. But as I learn to not only charge what I am worth, but also be fair and provide excellent products, I am seeing that people don't mind paying for good quality, and I find the business is growing by leaps and bounds - and my customers are very happy with what they receive. It is good all around.
> 
> I mention this because so many of my customers and friends are also involved in the creative industry. Those who don't design frequently create the items that I design to sell. While I typically don't sell finished items, my advice to them is that they really need to have faith in their work and charge accordingly. As I mentioned above, it isn't worth selling even 10 of one item if you are losing money on it. No one would be able to stay in business that way. You all need to really evaluate your time and materials (and yes - your TIME is worth something!) and have faith in yourselves and confidence in your work so that you charge enough to feel GOOD about what you are doing. I can't stress that point enough.
> 
> With that said, there is a lot of thought that will go into the pricing of my kits. Keith is investigating the options we have on our site which will better calculate how shipping charges are applied. Up until recently, the bulk of our business has been PDF or paper patterns. Those of you who purchase from us realize that most of our patterns are very detailed. It isn't out of the normal realm to provide patterns that are 15 pages or more. It isn't that our projects are that difficult, but both Keith and I use the philosophy that we want scrollers and painters of just about any level to be able to accomplish our designs. Therefore we provide step-by-step photos and instructions and break the process down as much as we feel necessary. I know our customers appreciate this, as we hear back from them frequently that they do. And we will continue to do so.
> 
> But paper has weight, and while we have from time to time considered printing on both sides of the paper, with all the photos we have, we would probably have to buy much heavier paper anyway to make it work (we use heavier paper for our printed catalogs). We think that this makes it harder to deal with for our customers and we prefer to leave it as is - at least for now. So we will continue to try our best to keep things as fairly priced as possible. We are glad most of you understand.
> 
> I truly enjoy creating and providing the kits for my customers. It is fun for me and I love being able to get back to the saw every couple of days to cut. It also allows me to have no limits on my new projects, as I can use my imagination to create just about anything that I can dream up and that helps to make my projects really unique. The boots that I showed yesterday are a great example of that. Not only did they come out nice with my pattern on them, but they could be a springboard for just about anything my customers can think of. I can't wait to see all the fun ideas yet to be created! I already have some thoughts on Christmas boots, but that will come in a while. For now I am still thinking "autumn" and have some new things in mind for that.
> 
> I worked on my next project yesterday, and I am almost finished with it. Again, it uses Margot Clarks' MUD texture paste. I love this stuff so much! (You can see a video of Margot demonstrating it on the home page of her website.)
> 
> This project is a nice beginner's project, as it is very forgiving. I drew some nice autumn leaves and cut them form 1/8" plywood. I then used the MUD paste to create 'veins' on the leaves. This was a very easy process and it really helped me practice using the MUD paste. Since the veins don't have to be really fussy, it was a great way to familiarize myself with working with it. I then painted the leaves solid and did some extra shading and dry brushing and finished off with a light coat of DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax. I think they look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they look! I am going to be offering them as both a pattern as well as in kits. My own are going to be used on my "all season" tree, but they would look great as a garland, on a wreath, or even as refrigerator magnets to dress things up a bit. I think they have many, many applications.
> 
> I will spend the weekend writing the pattern for this project, as well as the boots. It is a beautiful cool and breezy morning here, with the sun peeking in and out of some soft and billowy clouds. It definitely feels like fall.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend ahead. I plan on getting some baking done as well as the things I mentioned above. It will be wonderful to be able to turn on the oven again and fill the house up with the wonderful aromas of the season.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


These leaves will look so cool on your all season tree. I will have to add the MUD to my list of supplies to order for winter creating. I really like the way it stands out and the Metallic Lustre adds a beautiful touch to it. 
We are still having summer weather her which is great for longer workshop time!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn is Coming . . .*
> 
> I need to start off today by thanking all of you for the wonderful comments and responses on my witch boot project that I posted yesterday. I was really overwhelmed by the many, many kind comments and inquiries as to when the patterns and kits will be available. I plan on spending the weekend working on writing up the patterns and figuring out the cost of the kits so that I can charge a fair price that will make everyone happy.
> 
> Of course, the biggest cost will be the shipping. My boots were made from 3/4" MDF and while they are not really what I consider large, they will definitely weigh over 200gr and much of the cost will be for shipping. But I am pleased that people don't seem to hold it against me when I have to charge shipping costs accordingly, as I wouldn't be in business long if I lost money on them. I am glad people understand.
> 
> I didn't used to be like that. I used to compromise and figure that if I were 'close' it would be OK. I thought that earning the customer was more important than making a profit, but it was back at that time when I had that mentality that I almost had to close up my business for good. I have always said that I don't think in my business head first. But since I have been partnered up with Keith - who is very smart in that respect - he has shown me that even losing a small amount on a product or service could mean disaster for a small company such as mine. And he is right. I try to think of things as if I were making/selling 1000 of them. While losing $.50 on an item may not seem a lot, if it were multiplied by 1000 you would see the huge impact it would make on the business. I always used to be worried that charging my worth would scare my customers away. But as I learn to not only charge what I am worth, but also be fair and provide excellent products, I am seeing that people don't mind paying for good quality, and I find the business is growing by leaps and bounds - and my customers are very happy with what they receive. It is good all around.
> 
> I mention this because so many of my customers and friends are also involved in the creative industry. Those who don't design frequently create the items that I design to sell. While I typically don't sell finished items, my advice to them is that they really need to have faith in their work and charge accordingly. As I mentioned above, it isn't worth selling even 10 of one item if you are losing money on it. No one would be able to stay in business that way. You all need to really evaluate your time and materials (and yes - your TIME is worth something!) and have faith in yourselves and confidence in your work so that you charge enough to feel GOOD about what you are doing. I can't stress that point enough.
> 
> With that said, there is a lot of thought that will go into the pricing of my kits. Keith is investigating the options we have on our site which will better calculate how shipping charges are applied. Up until recently, the bulk of our business has been PDF or paper patterns. Those of you who purchase from us realize that most of our patterns are very detailed. It isn't out of the normal realm to provide patterns that are 15 pages or more. It isn't that our projects are that difficult, but both Keith and I use the philosophy that we want scrollers and painters of just about any level to be able to accomplish our designs. Therefore we provide step-by-step photos and instructions and break the process down as much as we feel necessary. I know our customers appreciate this, as we hear back from them frequently that they do. And we will continue to do so.
> 
> But paper has weight, and while we have from time to time considered printing on both sides of the paper, with all the photos we have, we would probably have to buy much heavier paper anyway to make it work (we use heavier paper for our printed catalogs). We think that this makes it harder to deal with for our customers and we prefer to leave it as is - at least for now. So we will continue to try our best to keep things as fairly priced as possible. We are glad most of you understand.
> 
> I truly enjoy creating and providing the kits for my customers. It is fun for me and I love being able to get back to the saw every couple of days to cut. It also allows me to have no limits on my new projects, as I can use my imagination to create just about anything that I can dream up and that helps to make my projects really unique. The boots that I showed yesterday are a great example of that. Not only did they come out nice with my pattern on them, but they could be a springboard for just about anything my customers can think of. I can't wait to see all the fun ideas yet to be created! I already have some thoughts on Christmas boots, but that will come in a while. For now I am still thinking "autumn" and have some new things in mind for that.
> 
> I worked on my next project yesterday, and I am almost finished with it. Again, it uses Margot Clarks' MUD texture paste. I love this stuff so much! (You can see a video of Margot demonstrating it on the home page of her website.)
> 
> This project is a nice beginner's project, as it is very forgiving. I drew some nice autumn leaves and cut them form 1/8" plywood. I then used the MUD paste to create 'veins' on the leaves. This was a very easy process and it really helped me practice using the MUD paste. Since the veins don't have to be really fussy, it was a great way to familiarize myself with working with it. I then painted the leaves solid and did some extra shading and dry brushing and finished off with a light coat of DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic wax. I think they look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they look! I am going to be offering them as both a pattern as well as in kits. My own are going to be used on my "all season" tree, but they would look great as a garland, on a wreath, or even as refrigerator magnets to dress things up a bit. I think they have many, many applications.
> 
> I will spend the weekend writing the pattern for this project, as well as the boots. It is a beautiful cool and breezy morning here, with the sun peeking in and out of some soft and billowy clouds. It definitely feels like fall.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend ahead. I plan on getting some baking done as well as the things I mentioned above. It will be wonderful to be able to turn on the oven again and fill the house up with the wonderful aromas of the season.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I am going to put them right there, Anna! They will be nice before AND after Halloween - all the way until Christmas. 

You would LOVE the MUD! It is so easy and really makes elegant additions to any pieces. I am having a lot of fun with it! I know as a carver, you will come up with even more applications for it.

Take care and have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Days are the BEST! *

Those of you who know me know that my favorite season is quickly approaching. While I enjoy summer and even winter, I always think that autumn is the best time of year. I love the warm days and cool nights. I love the colors and crispness in the air. I also love seeing the beautiful foliage and colors that the season brings.

I have many fond memories of this time of year. I always enjoyed school, as it was once again an opportunity to reconnect with friends that I missed seeing over the summer. I loved shopping for school supplies and getting a new outfit or two to start the new semester. I was always a morning person, so getting up early and getting out the door was never a problem with me. I think that was when I first began appreciating the value of the quiet of the mornings.

I loved the after-school sports and activities that the Chicago Park District offered - all for free. And my friends and I would sign up immediately and our after-school days would be filled with activities such as tap, ballet and gymnastics. We would schedule as many classes as time would permit and hurry home from school only to head out again to the field house, a mile or so away. We always walked there, as those were back in the days when families had only one car and since all of the friends in our group went anyway, we always had the company of our friends. It was a truly wonderful time in my life.

I find myself smiling as I think back to those days. I feel a bit 'old' but I am happy that I grew up in such a time. It has been wonderful to reconnect with some of these friends through technology and social media places like Facebook. As with anything, social media is what we choose to make it. I choose to make it a positive thing in my life and I truly enjoy what it has brought to me. Not only has it brought back old friends, but it has also introduced new people to my life. I feel so privileged to have "met" so many wonderfully artistic and creative people through it. People whom I have admired for years are now those who I talk to on a daily basis.

Many of my customers have become friends as well, and it makes doing what I do even better because I not only see how others use my designs, but also how much they enjoy them. That in turn makes me want to do an even better job, and it is a wonderful, positive influence on us all. I am very grateful to have it.

Enough rambling though - it is time to get on with my blog!

Yesterday was a really busy day. After spending the morning catching up on mail and such, I had to do my errands and shopping for the weekend. It was a perfect day here in Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoyed my drive from the post

office to the store. The drive is all along the shoreline and the sun was bright and the air crisp and cool. You could smell the ocean. It smelled clean and salty and wonderful. I love living by the sea. I did my errands and had to pick up some supplies and got home mid-afternoon with time to do some scroll sawing.

I had several orders for some of the Halloween kits and I wanted to re-stock my supply. The two that decided to work on were the SLDPK216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments










and the SLDPK217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornament Kit:










Both of these are among my favorites. I absolutely love the bright colors and they are full of sparkles Mine are going to be on my 'all season tree' for October.

By the time I was finished, I had a pretty good size pile of wood pieces:










Today I have to do a final sanding on the pieces and they will be ready to go. I really love cutting the wood pieces as well as the other aspects of designing. It gives me a chance to keep at my scroll saw and I usually put on my headphones and get lost in music as I cut. I am very lucky to have such a fun job!

Keith was busy, too. He was finishing up a new welcome sign for the next site update. I think I am beginning to have a little bit of influence on him because he decided to use some DecoArt Weathered Wood crackle finish on this project. I think it turned out great and he allowed me to show a little sneak peek of what he made:










How cool is that? I just love it and the deep red and black looks wonderful together! This sign will also come with lettering that says "Go Away!" for another alternative. It was a pretty quick project to make and I think even in natural colors it will look fabulous! I hope you all agree.

I am going to spend the weekend working on my instructions for both my boot project and my leaves project. I have had so many inquiries about them both and I know that people are really anxious to get to them. I want to be sure that my instructions are clear and easy-to-follow so I hope you all bear with me while I prepare them. I took several step-by-step photos along the way to ensure that everything will go smoothly.

It is bright and sunny outside and it looks to be yet another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well and get the chance to take some time and enjoy these late summer days.

Thank you all for making my week so wonderfully positive. We have had so many new subscribers to our mailing list, I could barely keep up! We truly appreciate the countless messages of support we received from everyone. The feedback you offer really means a lot to both Keith and myself.

Have a wonderful Saturday! Have fun and enjoy doing something creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Days are the BEST! *
> 
> Those of you who know me know that my favorite season is quickly approaching. While I enjoy summer and even winter, I always think that autumn is the best time of year. I love the warm days and cool nights. I love the colors and crispness in the air. I also love seeing the beautiful foliage and colors that the season brings.
> 
> I have many fond memories of this time of year. I always enjoyed school, as it was once again an opportunity to reconnect with friends that I missed seeing over the summer. I loved shopping for school supplies and getting a new outfit or two to start the new semester. I was always a morning person, so getting up early and getting out the door was never a problem with me. I think that was when I first began appreciating the value of the quiet of the mornings.
> 
> I loved the after-school sports and activities that the Chicago Park District offered - all for free. And my friends and I would sign up immediately and our after-school days would be filled with activities such as tap, ballet and gymnastics. We would schedule as many classes as time would permit and hurry home from school only to head out again to the field house, a mile or so away. We always walked there, as those were back in the days when families had only one car and since all of the friends in our group went anyway, we always had the company of our friends. It was a truly wonderful time in my life.
> 
> I find myself smiling as I think back to those days. I feel a bit 'old' but I am happy that I grew up in such a time. It has been wonderful to reconnect with some of these friends through technology and social media places like Facebook. As with anything, social media is what we choose to make it. I choose to make it a positive thing in my life and I truly enjoy what it has brought to me. Not only has it brought back old friends, but it has also introduced new people to my life. I feel so privileged to have "met" so many wonderfully artistic and creative people through it. People whom I have admired for years are now those who I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> Many of my customers have become friends as well, and it makes doing what I do even better because I not only see how others use my designs, but also how much they enjoy them. That in turn makes me want to do an even better job, and it is a wonderful, positive influence on us all. I am very grateful to have it.
> 
> Enough rambling though - it is time to get on with my blog!
> 
> Yesterday was a really busy day. After spending the morning catching up on mail and such, I had to do my errands and shopping for the weekend. It was a perfect day here in Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoyed my drive from the post
> 
> office to the store. The drive is all along the shoreline and the sun was bright and the air crisp and cool. You could smell the ocean. It smelled clean and salty and wonderful. I love living by the sea. I did my errands and had to pick up some supplies and got home mid-afternoon with time to do some scroll sawing.
> 
> I had several orders for some of the Halloween kits and I wanted to re-stock my supply. The two that decided to work on were the SLDPK216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the SLDPK217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornament Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are among my favorites. I absolutely love the bright colors and they are full of sparkles Mine are going to be on my 'all season tree' for October.
> 
> By the time I was finished, I had a pretty good size pile of wood pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have to do a final sanding on the pieces and they will be ready to go. I really love cutting the wood pieces as well as the other aspects of designing. It gives me a chance to keep at my scroll saw and I usually put on my headphones and get lost in music as I cut. I am very lucky to have such a fun job!
> 
> Keith was busy, too. He was finishing up a new welcome sign for the next site update. I think I am beginning to have a little bit of influence on him because he decided to use some DecoArt Weathered Wood crackle finish on this project. I think it turned out great and he allowed me to show a little sneak peek of what he made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I just love it and the deep red and black looks wonderful together! This sign will also come with lettering that says "Go Away!" for another alternative. It was a pretty quick project to make and I think even in natural colors it will look fabulous! I hope you all agree.
> 
> I am going to spend the weekend working on my instructions for both my boot project and my leaves project. I have had so many inquiries about them both and I know that people are really anxious to get to them. I want to be sure that my instructions are clear and easy-to-follow so I hope you all bear with me while I prepare them. I took several step-by-step photos along the way to ensure that everything will go smoothly.
> 
> It is bright and sunny outside and it looks to be yet another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well and get the chance to take some time and enjoy these late summer days.
> 
> Thank you all for making my week so wonderfully positive. We have had so many new subscribers to our mailing list, I could barely keep up! We truly appreciate the countless messages of support we received from everyone. The feedback you offer really means a lot to both Keith and myself.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Have fun and enjoy doing something creative!


Very cool. I do like the Welcome sign. Creepy/Cool


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Days are the BEST! *
> 
> Those of you who know me know that my favorite season is quickly approaching. While I enjoy summer and even winter, I always think that autumn is the best time of year. I love the warm days and cool nights. I love the colors and crispness in the air. I also love seeing the beautiful foliage and colors that the season brings.
> 
> I have many fond memories of this time of year. I always enjoyed school, as it was once again an opportunity to reconnect with friends that I missed seeing over the summer. I loved shopping for school supplies and getting a new outfit or two to start the new semester. I was always a morning person, so getting up early and getting out the door was never a problem with me. I think that was when I first began appreciating the value of the quiet of the mornings.
> 
> I loved the after-school sports and activities that the Chicago Park District offered - all for free. And my friends and I would sign up immediately and our after-school days would be filled with activities such as tap, ballet and gymnastics. We would schedule as many classes as time would permit and hurry home from school only to head out again to the field house, a mile or so away. We always walked there, as those were back in the days when families had only one car and since all of the friends in our group went anyway, we always had the company of our friends. It was a truly wonderful time in my life.
> 
> I find myself smiling as I think back to those days. I feel a bit 'old' but I am happy that I grew up in such a time. It has been wonderful to reconnect with some of these friends through technology and social media places like Facebook. As with anything, social media is what we choose to make it. I choose to make it a positive thing in my life and I truly enjoy what it has brought to me. Not only has it brought back old friends, but it has also introduced new people to my life. I feel so privileged to have "met" so many wonderfully artistic and creative people through it. People whom I have admired for years are now those who I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> Many of my customers have become friends as well, and it makes doing what I do even better because I not only see how others use my designs, but also how much they enjoy them. That in turn makes me want to do an even better job, and it is a wonderful, positive influence on us all. I am very grateful to have it.
> 
> Enough rambling though - it is time to get on with my blog!
> 
> Yesterday was a really busy day. After spending the morning catching up on mail and such, I had to do my errands and shopping for the weekend. It was a perfect day here in Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoyed my drive from the post
> 
> office to the store. The drive is all along the shoreline and the sun was bright and the air crisp and cool. You could smell the ocean. It smelled clean and salty and wonderful. I love living by the sea. I did my errands and had to pick up some supplies and got home mid-afternoon with time to do some scroll sawing.
> 
> I had several orders for some of the Halloween kits and I wanted to re-stock my supply. The two that decided to work on were the SLDPK216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the SLDPK217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornament Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are among my favorites. I absolutely love the bright colors and they are full of sparkles Mine are going to be on my 'all season tree' for October.
> 
> By the time I was finished, I had a pretty good size pile of wood pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have to do a final sanding on the pieces and they will be ready to go. I really love cutting the wood pieces as well as the other aspects of designing. It gives me a chance to keep at my scroll saw and I usually put on my headphones and get lost in music as I cut. I am very lucky to have such a fun job!
> 
> Keith was busy, too. He was finishing up a new welcome sign for the next site update. I think I am beginning to have a little bit of influence on him because he decided to use some DecoArt Weathered Wood crackle finish on this project. I think it turned out great and he allowed me to show a little sneak peek of what he made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I just love it and the deep red and black looks wonderful together! This sign will also come with lettering that says "Go Away!" for another alternative. It was a pretty quick project to make and I think even in natural colors it will look fabulous! I hope you all agree.
> 
> I am going to spend the weekend working on my instructions for both my boot project and my leaves project. I have had so many inquiries about them both and I know that people are really anxious to get to them. I want to be sure that my instructions are clear and easy-to-follow so I hope you all bear with me while I prepare them. I took several step-by-step photos along the way to ensure that everything will go smoothly.
> 
> It is bright and sunny outside and it looks to be yet another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well and get the chance to take some time and enjoy these late summer days.
> 
> Thank you all for making my week so wonderfully positive. We have had so many new subscribers to our mailing list, I could barely keep up! We truly appreciate the countless messages of support we received from everyone. The feedback you offer really means a lot to both Keith and myself.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Have fun and enjoy doing something creative!


I KNEW you would, Roger!  Thank you !

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Days are the BEST! *
> 
> Those of you who know me know that my favorite season is quickly approaching. While I enjoy summer and even winter, I always think that autumn is the best time of year. I love the warm days and cool nights. I love the colors and crispness in the air. I also love seeing the beautiful foliage and colors that the season brings.
> 
> I have many fond memories of this time of year. I always enjoyed school, as it was once again an opportunity to reconnect with friends that I missed seeing over the summer. I loved shopping for school supplies and getting a new outfit or two to start the new semester. I was always a morning person, so getting up early and getting out the door was never a problem with me. I think that was when I first began appreciating the value of the quiet of the mornings.
> 
> I loved the after-school sports and activities that the Chicago Park District offered - all for free. And my friends and I would sign up immediately and our after-school days would be filled with activities such as tap, ballet and gymnastics. We would schedule as many classes as time would permit and hurry home from school only to head out again to the field house, a mile or so away. We always walked there, as those were back in the days when families had only one car and since all of the friends in our group went anyway, we always had the company of our friends. It was a truly wonderful time in my life.
> 
> I find myself smiling as I think back to those days. I feel a bit 'old' but I am happy that I grew up in such a time. It has been wonderful to reconnect with some of these friends through technology and social media places like Facebook. As with anything, social media is what we choose to make it. I choose to make it a positive thing in my life and I truly enjoy what it has brought to me. Not only has it brought back old friends, but it has also introduced new people to my life. I feel so privileged to have "met" so many wonderfully artistic and creative people through it. People whom I have admired for years are now those who I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> Many of my customers have become friends as well, and it makes doing what I do even better because I not only see how others use my designs, but also how much they enjoy them. That in turn makes me want to do an even better job, and it is a wonderful, positive influence on us all. I am very grateful to have it.
> 
> Enough rambling though - it is time to get on with my blog!
> 
> Yesterday was a really busy day. After spending the morning catching up on mail and such, I had to do my errands and shopping for the weekend. It was a perfect day here in Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoyed my drive from the post
> 
> office to the store. The drive is all along the shoreline and the sun was bright and the air crisp and cool. You could smell the ocean. It smelled clean and salty and wonderful. I love living by the sea. I did my errands and had to pick up some supplies and got home mid-afternoon with time to do some scroll sawing.
> 
> I had several orders for some of the Halloween kits and I wanted to re-stock my supply. The two that decided to work on were the SLDPK216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the SLDPK217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornament Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are among my favorites. I absolutely love the bright colors and they are full of sparkles Mine are going to be on my 'all season tree' for October.
> 
> By the time I was finished, I had a pretty good size pile of wood pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have to do a final sanding on the pieces and they will be ready to go. I really love cutting the wood pieces as well as the other aspects of designing. It gives me a chance to keep at my scroll saw and I usually put on my headphones and get lost in music as I cut. I am very lucky to have such a fun job!
> 
> Keith was busy, too. He was finishing up a new welcome sign for the next site update. I think I am beginning to have a little bit of influence on him because he decided to use some DecoArt Weathered Wood crackle finish on this project. I think it turned out great and he allowed me to show a little sneak peek of what he made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I just love it and the deep red and black looks wonderful together! This sign will also come with lettering that says "Go Away!" for another alternative. It was a pretty quick project to make and I think even in natural colors it will look fabulous! I hope you all agree.
> 
> I am going to spend the weekend working on my instructions for both my boot project and my leaves project. I have had so many inquiries about them both and I know that people are really anxious to get to them. I want to be sure that my instructions are clear and easy-to-follow so I hope you all bear with me while I prepare them. I took several step-by-step photos along the way to ensure that everything will go smoothly.
> 
> It is bright and sunny outside and it looks to be yet another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well and get the chance to take some time and enjoy these late summer days.
> 
> Thank you all for making my week so wonderfully positive. We have had so many new subscribers to our mailing list, I could barely keep up! We truly appreciate the countless messages of support we received from everyone. The feedback you offer really means a lot to both Keith and myself.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Have fun and enjoy doing something creative!


You had a productive day! I love the font on Keith's sign. Very cool!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Days are the BEST! *
> 
> Those of you who know me know that my favorite season is quickly approaching. While I enjoy summer and even winter, I always think that autumn is the best time of year. I love the warm days and cool nights. I love the colors and crispness in the air. I also love seeing the beautiful foliage and colors that the season brings.
> 
> I have many fond memories of this time of year. I always enjoyed school, as it was once again an opportunity to reconnect with friends that I missed seeing over the summer. I loved shopping for school supplies and getting a new outfit or two to start the new semester. I was always a morning person, so getting up early and getting out the door was never a problem with me. I think that was when I first began appreciating the value of the quiet of the mornings.
> 
> I loved the after-school sports and activities that the Chicago Park District offered - all for free. And my friends and I would sign up immediately and our after-school days would be filled with activities such as tap, ballet and gymnastics. We would schedule as many classes as time would permit and hurry home from school only to head out again to the field house, a mile or so away. We always walked there, as those were back in the days when families had only one car and since all of the friends in our group went anyway, we always had the company of our friends. It was a truly wonderful time in my life.
> 
> I find myself smiling as I think back to those days. I feel a bit 'old' but I am happy that I grew up in such a time. It has been wonderful to reconnect with some of these friends through technology and social media places like Facebook. As with anything, social media is what we choose to make it. I choose to make it a positive thing in my life and I truly enjoy what it has brought to me. Not only has it brought back old friends, but it has also introduced new people to my life. I feel so privileged to have "met" so many wonderfully artistic and creative people through it. People whom I have admired for years are now those who I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> Many of my customers have become friends as well, and it makes doing what I do even better because I not only see how others use my designs, but also how much they enjoy them. That in turn makes me want to do an even better job, and it is a wonderful, positive influence on us all. I am very grateful to have it.
> 
> Enough rambling though - it is time to get on with my blog!
> 
> Yesterday was a really busy day. After spending the morning catching up on mail and such, I had to do my errands and shopping for the weekend. It was a perfect day here in Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoyed my drive from the post
> 
> office to the store. The drive is all along the shoreline and the sun was bright and the air crisp and cool. You could smell the ocean. It smelled clean and salty and wonderful. I love living by the sea. I did my errands and had to pick up some supplies and got home mid-afternoon with time to do some scroll sawing.
> 
> I had several orders for some of the Halloween kits and I wanted to re-stock my supply. The two that decided to work on were the SLDPK216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the SLDPK217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornament Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are among my favorites. I absolutely love the bright colors and they are full of sparkles Mine are going to be on my 'all season tree' for October.
> 
> By the time I was finished, I had a pretty good size pile of wood pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have to do a final sanding on the pieces and they will be ready to go. I really love cutting the wood pieces as well as the other aspects of designing. It gives me a chance to keep at my scroll saw and I usually put on my headphones and get lost in music as I cut. I am very lucky to have such a fun job!
> 
> Keith was busy, too. He was finishing up a new welcome sign for the next site update. I think I am beginning to have a little bit of influence on him because he decided to use some DecoArt Weathered Wood crackle finish on this project. I think it turned out great and he allowed me to show a little sneak peek of what he made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I just love it and the deep red and black looks wonderful together! This sign will also come with lettering that says "Go Away!" for another alternative. It was a pretty quick project to make and I think even in natural colors it will look fabulous! I hope you all agree.
> 
> I am going to spend the weekend working on my instructions for both my boot project and my leaves project. I have had so many inquiries about them both and I know that people are really anxious to get to them. I want to be sure that my instructions are clear and easy-to-follow so I hope you all bear with me while I prepare them. I took several step-by-step photos along the way to ensure that everything will go smoothly.
> 
> It is bright and sunny outside and it looks to be yet another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well and get the chance to take some time and enjoy these late summer days.
> 
> Thank you all for making my week so wonderfully positive. We have had so many new subscribers to our mailing list, I could barely keep up! We truly appreciate the countless messages of support we received from everyone. The feedback you offer really means a lot to both Keith and myself.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Have fun and enjoy doing something creative!


I look forward to your upbeat postings each day. I attended my 57th high school reunion yesterday where we all compare notes on what has been replaced.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Days are the BEST! *
> 
> Those of you who know me know that my favorite season is quickly approaching. While I enjoy summer and even winter, I always think that autumn is the best time of year. I love the warm days and cool nights. I love the colors and crispness in the air. I also love seeing the beautiful foliage and colors that the season brings.
> 
> I have many fond memories of this time of year. I always enjoyed school, as it was once again an opportunity to reconnect with friends that I missed seeing over the summer. I loved shopping for school supplies and getting a new outfit or two to start the new semester. I was always a morning person, so getting up early and getting out the door was never a problem with me. I think that was when I first began appreciating the value of the quiet of the mornings.
> 
> I loved the after-school sports and activities that the Chicago Park District offered - all for free. And my friends and I would sign up immediately and our after-school days would be filled with activities such as tap, ballet and gymnastics. We would schedule as many classes as time would permit and hurry home from school only to head out again to the field house, a mile or so away. We always walked there, as those were back in the days when families had only one car and since all of the friends in our group went anyway, we always had the company of our friends. It was a truly wonderful time in my life.
> 
> I find myself smiling as I think back to those days. I feel a bit 'old' but I am happy that I grew up in such a time. It has been wonderful to reconnect with some of these friends through technology and social media places like Facebook. As with anything, social media is what we choose to make it. I choose to make it a positive thing in my life and I truly enjoy what it has brought to me. Not only has it brought back old friends, but it has also introduced new people to my life. I feel so privileged to have "met" so many wonderfully artistic and creative people through it. People whom I have admired for years are now those who I talk to on a daily basis.
> 
> Many of my customers have become friends as well, and it makes doing what I do even better because I not only see how others use my designs, but also how much they enjoy them. That in turn makes me want to do an even better job, and it is a wonderful, positive influence on us all. I am very grateful to have it.
> 
> Enough rambling though - it is time to get on with my blog!
> 
> Yesterday was a really busy day. After spending the morning catching up on mail and such, I had to do my errands and shopping for the weekend. It was a perfect day here in Nova Scotia and I thoroughly enjoyed my drive from the post
> 
> office to the store. The drive is all along the shoreline and the sun was bright and the air crisp and cool. You could smell the ocean. It smelled clean and salty and wonderful. I love living by the sea. I did my errands and had to pick up some supplies and got home mid-afternoon with time to do some scroll sawing.
> 
> I had several orders for some of the Halloween kits and I wanted to re-stock my supply. The two that decided to work on were the SLDPK216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the SLDPK217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornament Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are among my favorites. I absolutely love the bright colors and they are full of sparkles Mine are going to be on my 'all season tree' for October.
> 
> By the time I was finished, I had a pretty good size pile of wood pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have to do a final sanding on the pieces and they will be ready to go. I really love cutting the wood pieces as well as the other aspects of designing. It gives me a chance to keep at my scroll saw and I usually put on my headphones and get lost in music as I cut. I am very lucky to have such a fun job!
> 
> Keith was busy, too. He was finishing up a new welcome sign for the next site update. I think I am beginning to have a little bit of influence on him because he decided to use some DecoArt Weathered Wood crackle finish on this project. I think it turned out great and he allowed me to show a little sneak peek of what he made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I just love it and the deep red and black looks wonderful together! This sign will also come with lettering that says "Go Away!" for another alternative. It was a pretty quick project to make and I think even in natural colors it will look fabulous! I hope you all agree.
> 
> I am going to spend the weekend working on my instructions for both my boot project and my leaves project. I have had so many inquiries about them both and I know that people are really anxious to get to them. I want to be sure that my instructions are clear and easy-to-follow so I hope you all bear with me while I prepare them. I took several step-by-step photos along the way to ensure that everything will go smoothly.
> 
> It is bright and sunny outside and it looks to be yet another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well and get the chance to take some time and enjoy these late summer days.
> 
> Thank you all for making my week so wonderfully positive. We have had so many new subscribers to our mailing list, I could barely keep up! We truly appreciate the countless messages of support we received from everyone. The feedback you offer really means a lot to both Keith and myself.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday! Have fun and enjoy doing something creative!


Thank you both Anna and Kepy!

57th Reunion! Wow, Kepy! That is awesome. They are having a 40th for my grammar school days and I am so sorry that I can't come. I look forward to photos though on Facebook. It is great to keep in touch with those we grew up with. 

Have a great Sunday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Lesson*

Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.

The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.

The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.

Humm . . . .

It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.

I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.

But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.

I was glad I was having a good week.

Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.

Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.

But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.

But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.

It really got me thinking . . .

I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.

When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.

I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.

And then there is the case of this letter.

It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.

So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.

We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.

I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.

I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.

My beautiful neighborhood - I love it! 










Happy MONDAY to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


This looks like a gr8 place for a bottle o wine and some cheese, and some serenity..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


It is a wonderful place to live, Roger. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Boy do I understand your feelings. It is best to just ignore the hateful letter as there is nothing you can do about someone that ignorant. I know that sometimes misses happen in the gift exchange and it is disappointing when you are the one missed.
I especially needed your happy outlook this am. It helped that when I looked out back, there was a flock of wild turkeys. I have been putting out food and the flock seems to be growing. And no, I do not hunt them but simply enjoy watching them.
I think I am going to disinherit my family today as haven't slept for two nights and my blood pressure is skyrocketing. Not necessarily for what they have done to me but rather my mother that I take care of. My niece and sister have been gradually stripping Mother of anything that they want. They have most of her jewelry including some antiques and even some that I had custom made for her. Sat while I was at the reunion they stripped her sewing room even of a couple of tables that I was using, just dumped my stuff on the floor.
Sorry to be ranting but I don't have anyone to talk to as the rest of the family is out of the area and think they are really helping.


----------



## MadJester

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Sometimes the hardest lesson for a person to learn is that we are only responsible for how we feel….not how others feel….good for you for not letting one spoiled apple ruin your bunch…..I've been in too many relationships where the other person expected me to make them happy….so….wait…they weren't happy before meeting me? They weren't able to find enjoyment on their own? Whatever…I let these things go…when someone gets upset, it's not for me or anyone else to fix…it's their problem…let it remain their problem and life becomes much more sane… Thanks for sharing your thoughts…if half the world put as much thought into a situation like this as you have done, it would be great…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Thank you both for your thoughts. Kepy - I am sorry for what you are going through as well. While families "should" be bound together to help each other for life, I think there are many cases when just the opposite is true. (Mine included!) I think one of the most empowering things that will give peace of mind is being able to walk away from a situation without anger, hate or malice. "Letting go" is probably the healthiest answer to many, many problems. The moment we realize that we are only responsible for our own actions is probably one of the most freeing moments in our lives. Taking responsibility for ourselves and 'minding our own 'p's' and 'q's' allows us to pursue our own dreams and live our own lives in a happy and healthy manner. We should never allow others to steal our own joy. I wish you the best in your decisions. You need to take care of yourself before you are able to take care of anyone else.

And MadJester - yes - I have been in bad relationships myself. People wanted me to "fix" them and I nearly killed myself trying. I also don't believe it is our responsibility to "make" someone happy (or sad, or secure for that matter!) We can't really "make" anyone feel anything. Those feelings have to come from within each one of us individually. People only do what we allow them to do to us. If we have a healthy and happy attitude, then no one should be able to "make" us feel anything. (I know - sometimes it is easier said than done!)

Anyway - thank you both for your input. I appreciate your thoughts very much. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Well expressed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


 Thank you John!

Sheila


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Rich food for thought…thank you for sharing Sheila. I'm learning from you.
The problem of pain…C.S.Lewis wrote extensively about it. 
DanK


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Very well said Sheila! I always think that if we spend more time in creativity as you do, we have no time to worry about other peoples issues. Life is too short (even if we live to be 100) to waste time on negativity. Enjoy your beautiful space - a gorgeous part of the country.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Thank you again. I also prefer spending my time being positive and productive. And no - I don't ever think I will live long enough to do all that I want to do! So for now, I will just keep doing as much as I can and enjoying our beautiful space. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Sheila,
Unfortunatey the world has lots of people who want to complain about everything but do not have the positive thought to ask first.
Case example:
Many wears ago brisbane was so short of water there were very stringent water usage bans in place.
This occured after I had just spent six years prpoagating protected rain forrest plants and installed a detailed micro climate watering systen, only to have a "cannot use it " during the restrictions placed on me.

So I installed various rain collecting devices all around my home, I piped the rainwater into vertical columns and the into various tanks and had the ability to collect about 4.5 thousand Lts of water from the roof, and that's a very small amount considering the expence of the installation Plumbing Pumps hoses etc.

However I had threatening anonymous hate notes in my letter box regarding me using what I now considered to be "My Water from God"

I even had a couple of visits from the council inspectors and one particular day I was watering when he bounded up, challenging me as to why I was watering.

My reply was Hey buddy this is gods water not your council supplied water.

After that he calmed down a bit and I offered to showed him around the installation, after checking it all out and he was very impressed.

He left saying I should put up a sign, but why should I do that when what I do inside my home is nobodies business but my own, and if you are that concered enough come and see what I am doing instead of dropping ignorant notes in the letter box and "dobbing me in" incorrectly.

So they are everywhere !! you are not alone !!

How I did it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson*
> 
> Today's blog post may be a little different than what I normally write. A couple of things occurred this weekend that made me think a little (sometimes a dangerous thing!) and I spent some time pondering things and I feel that my conclusions may be worth sharing.
> 
> The first incident occurred on Saturday. I received a hateful, nasty, spiteful letter from someone who was angry at me for not leaving the free patterns up on my site for infinity. Apparently she had found some old links that were no longer good from years ago (you all know how cyber-space is - once it is up there, it is floating around "forever") and she was quite cross with me because I had at some point, removed the free patterns that she wanted. Nothing was mentioned regarding the free patterns that remain, only what I had removed. I was truly astounded because she called me every nasty thing she could think of for not leaving them there for her to enjoy.
> 
> The funny thing was that after ripping a strip or two from me, she said that if she happened to be wrong, could I please direct her to the proper link.
> 
> Humm . . . .
> 
> It bothered me for a bit, as I truly try to do what I can to help both the woodworking and painting industries. I donate when I can. I send little 'extras' from time to time, and I certainly enjoy taking the time here each morning to give a bit of insight into what it entails to run a small business. I like to think that I share quite a lot.
> 
> I realize that this person must really be unhappy in her life to treat a stranger so unkindly. After my initial shock and hurt wore off, I began to think about it, and tried to figure out what would motivate someone to take the time that she did to attack a perfect stranger in such a manner. Was she sick? Was she mentally ill? For certainly no one in their right mind would be so angry and abusive over not being able to receive something for free. And something old at that. It wasn't as if she just missed the cut. These patterns were from many months or even years ago. Many of them are back on my site to purchase, at our usual modest prices. If it were that important to her and she liked them so much, one would think that she would consider spending a couple of dollars to support me or Keith (I don't know which patterns in particular she was referring to) so that we can continue to live and function and pay our bills and design. After all - this is our living and not a lark for us.
> 
> But instead, she chose to call me hateful names and lash out. I don't think I would be human if it didn't affect me.
> 
> I was glad I was having a good week.
> 
> Another thing happened over the weekend, that also made me think.
> 
> Last spring, I was involved in an ornament exchange. Those of you who read regularly, know that I enjoy receiving hand-crafted pieces from other artists. I always enjoy owning pieces of work that others took the time to make, and they are among my most cherished possessions.
> 
> But this time, in this particular exchange, I had sent my things off according to the set time, and I never heard back from my partner - either about receiving what I sent, or sending what I was to receive from them. For the most part, I didn't think about it. But as I saw the others who participated showcasing their gifts, I felt rather bad. I tried to contact my partner many times, to no avail. Eventually I did go to the moderator and report that my own gift was not acknowledged, and I had not received one back. I admit, I grumbled a bit about it to friends, as I felt a bit 'duped'. Although I never felt hateful or angry about it - just disappointed. Eventually the moderator had another come in and 'pinch hit' and send me a gift. And it was lovely.
> 
> But recently, I heard from my original partner from that exchange. Not only did she apologize profusely, but she also insisted that she would send something now. She told me she had been ill for several months, and with all that was going on, by the time she remembered the exchange, she felt ashamed and embarrassed for not fulfilling her part in the exchange.
> 
> It really got me thinking . . .
> 
> I have always maintained that people are like icebergs. What we see of others is only a small portion of what they really are. The rest is hidden, and we are only allowed to see the part of them that they choose to let us see.
> 
> When I read the story of my exchange partner's troubles, it made me take a closer look at myself. While I have no control over the actions of others around me, I do have control over mine.
> 
> I could choose to be angry right back at the lady who wrote the nasty letter, or mad at my exchange partner for not letting me know sooner, but I really don't want that to happen. While initially I was upset with my exchange partner, one of my dear friends pointed out to me that something may be amiss that we had no knowledge about. To me, it wasn't about the actual "gift", but it was the principle of the thing to me. The lack of acknowledgement probably hurt the most. But I did realize that my friend was right and while I was never really what one would call "angry", I let go of the hurt feelings I had and truly and honestly felt better about things. Now that my partner has approached me and told me the entire story - I am very happy that I heeded my friends' advice and thought of the situation with a kinder, gentler eye. I think I need to do that more often.
> 
> And then there is the case of this letter.
> 
> It would be very easy to allow it to sink me or to spew nasty words right back to her. But that really isn't me. Conversely, it would be just as easy to take to heart the things she said to me, and allow them to ruin my day. But I choose to do neither. I choose to 'let it go' and hope that the tormented soul who wrote it will one day find peace. For certainly she must be going through some type of trauma or illness or crisis in her life that she is unable to handle. I believe that I am only the convenient recipient of her anger and frustration.
> 
> So I will do nothing. After this post is written, I will try not to think of it again. I did want to share these two incidences with you in hopes that it will encourage you all to think about things before reacting, as I am trying to learn to do. We never know what others are going through - especially strangers. We never know the reasons that others lash out - sometimes for no apparent reason - or hide themselves away. We have no control over others. Only our own reactions to their actions.
> 
> We all have our own path to follow. Along the way we meet many people. Some stay in our lives and some just pass through for a brief moment. Each person brings something to our lives. Sometimes it is good. Other times it is unpleasant. How we deal with each of those who cross our path makes up who we are and how we live our own lives.
> 
> I think we all lose our temper from time to time. I am no different. I experience sadness and disappointment, and I am not always proud of my reactions to others - especially when I am angry or feeling as if I am being attacked. But as I get older and continue the search for peace and happiness in my life, I understand that by showing compassion and empathy, and if necessary turning and walking away, I feel that I am closer to that goal. At times it is difficult to do, but when I am able, I find that I look back on the situation and feel better for it. And that is the way I want to live.
> 
> I am not trying to preach to anyone here. I am just expressing my own feelings and experiences. I felt it was a bit of a revelation, and I thought it merited sharing. I feel I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you all for reading and thank you all who have shown me such a huge amount of support. I have so much to be grateful for.
> 
> My beautiful neighborhood - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you all!


Yes. Some people are just jealous, Robert. Pretty cool idea. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Still Writing Instructions*

I had quite a busy day yesterday. It was one of those days when I had planned to have a quiet day of writing instructions for my two latest designs so that we can do a site update tomorrow (Wednesday).

It has been a fabulous week. I truly can't believe how nice things are going. It seems that all the 'feelers' that I put out in the past several months and all the seeds that I have planted are really beginning to pay off. And there are many more things that I have planned as well. So I suppose I am excited.

I have been writing here for over four years now, and during that time I have gone through many, many transitions. I wish I had a nickle for every time someone asked me the question "how do you succeed in making a (woodworking/painting) business? I suppose that is why I began writing in the first place, but nonetheless, it still gets asked. My best answer to everyone is that you need to love what you do and you need to try things in several different directions and not count on only one thing to sustain your business.

That may sound exhausting - and sometimes it is - but I do believe that even with things like leaving one of our largest distributors and losing our magazine that we worked with for over fifteen years, we are continuing to grow our business and slowly (YES - I said S-L-O-W-L-Y) beginning to feel good about the direction we are heading.

There is no 'magic formula' for succeeding. There is no quick answer, either. It is a trial and error and try again and fine tuning and slowly chipping away at options while with the other hand you are lining more options up. What works for me in all honesty won't really work for anyone else. Because each person is unique in their strengths and weaknesses and talents and how each of us play them up and use them within our business is as unique as one snowflake is to another. I think it is important to understand that.

If there is any 'trick', it is to realize this and have the wherewithal to run with what you are strongest at and in the mean time try to read what is right for your area and your business using the resources that are available to you. It may take time, but with some perseverance it could probably work out well.

One of the strongest tools that I have discovered and used over the past several years is 'networking'. Fortunately, we live in a time when social media is right at our fingertips. Never before have we been able to communicate so well with so many people so easily. I recently joined a group on Facebook that was discussing how to encourage customers to use and trust social networking as a way of perpetuating and growing the painting industry. (But this can easily apply to the woodworking industry as well.) For myself, places like Facebook groups and Lumberjocks.com (my woodworking forum) and Steve Good's scroll saw forum had not only helped those of us who are already involved in the industry, but have brought a huge amount of new people into it as well.

Things like online classes, question and answer discussions, review of new products, etc., etc., all help encourage new people and keep them interested and grow the industry. While trade show attendance may be declining, we have to understand that there is a huge amount of opportunity to showcase ourselves as well as our new patterns, products and techniques by properly using social media. It is as if our computers are continual trade shows where each day new customers can 'tune in' to see what new and exciting things we have to offer. And I believe that is a GOOD thing!

The opportunities are right there for us to take, by answering questions, offering advice, or sharing tutorials. And it doesn't have to be just our own products either. We all have other artists and designers we admire. I always like promoting those people that I feel are good for the industry and give people options. Why would I want to do that? Because I think it is a good and honest thing to do and I think that happy and satisfied people will want to continue in their crafts and in the long run keep the industry healthy. And that is good for ALL of us.

We all have different styles of designing - whether it be painting designs or woodworking designs. But no matter how hard we work or how many designs we create, there is no way in the world that we will always have the right design for every person's need. So why not recommend other designers? After all - isn't it other designers that got US interested in what we were doing in the first place? I truly think that there is room for everyone and I think it just comes down to the fact that we need to have enough faith in our own talents to sometimes admit to a customer that we don't have what they are looking for. If we know who does, I think it is wise to share that with the customer, even if it means sending them somewhere else. While from the outside it may seem like I am losing a customer or sale, (trust me on this!) many times that customer will be so happy that you honestly helped them that when they DO have a need you can fill, they will be back. Or they will tell their friends that may have a different preference then they do about you. I have seen this happen more times than I can count.

It appears that I have gone off on a little tangent here, but I have been asked about these things so often recently (especially after the closing of the magazines) that I felt it was good to discuss them for a little bit here. I am sure I can continue on for a while, but we can certainly do that later on.

Today I have to spend time writing the instructions for my cool witch boots:










As well as my MUD Autumn Leaves:










Since I am also going to be offering wood kits for these pieces for my painters, there has been a lot of planning and preparation. I have been LOVING that more people have asked me to cut wood pieces for them. Not only does it give me a little more time at the saw (which I also LOVE) but it helps keep our business growing as well. The other day I showed some of my friends the project that I was painting from a wonderful Terrye French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toys" (available on her Etsy site - click the link if you are interested!)










I love Terrye's patterns and I decided to create my little pull toys in 3-d pieces. So I cut them out of 1/2" wood and painted them separately. I got to finish all but one last year, but I hope to get it done soon:










I think they came out adorable and I plan to have them along the top of my kitchen cabinets for the autumn season.

After my friends saw them, they asked if I would cut the wood pieces for them, and I happily agreed. I now have several sets ordered and as soon as my update is complete, I am going to be doing some cutting. It will be a nice change of pace and a good way for me to take a 'breather' from designing for a day. I love doing these little jobs and I love being able to provide others with pieces that they can't always obtain. I suppose the only drawback is the shipping, as it can be a bit expensive, but I try to charge just what I pay and so far that has worked out pretty well. After all - people realize that shipping costs are high and it is just the way things are.

Kieth and I spent the day yesterday shopping for and prepping wood for both the boots and leaves and for other things that I will be offering wood pieces for. We wanted to have a full stock ready before the cold weather strikes so we will be able to easily continue filling orders.

So with that said, I had better sign off for today. I have all my photographs ready for the patterns and I really want to finish getting the patterns ready today. I want to thank everyone who commented and showed their support on yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if I am writing about things that are of interest and I am glad that the post touched so many of you. I appreciate you all.

Today is overcast it seems, as the sun just came up. But that has been the way it is early and many times it changes during the day and the sun wins out. When we were driving to do our errands yesterday, we saw the first evidence of the trees beginning to turn. It won't be long until our area is beautifully colored in yellows, oranges and reds. I can't wait!

I wish you all a wonderful day today! Have fun and try to take some time to do what you love!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Writing Instructions*
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. It was one of those days when I had planned to have a quiet day of writing instructions for my two latest designs so that we can do a site update tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> It has been a fabulous week. I truly can't believe how nice things are going. It seems that all the 'feelers' that I put out in the past several months and all the seeds that I have planted are really beginning to pay off. And there are many more things that I have planned as well. So I suppose I am excited.
> 
> I have been writing here for over four years now, and during that time I have gone through many, many transitions. I wish I had a nickle for every time someone asked me the question "how do you succeed in making a (woodworking/painting) business? I suppose that is why I began writing in the first place, but nonetheless, it still gets asked. My best answer to everyone is that you need to love what you do and you need to try things in several different directions and not count on only one thing to sustain your business.
> 
> That may sound exhausting - and sometimes it is - but I do believe that even with things like leaving one of our largest distributors and losing our magazine that we worked with for over fifteen years, we are continuing to grow our business and slowly (YES - I said S-L-O-W-L-Y) beginning to feel good about the direction we are heading.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' for succeeding. There is no quick answer, either. It is a trial and error and try again and fine tuning and slowly chipping away at options while with the other hand you are lining more options up. What works for me in all honesty won't really work for anyone else. Because each person is unique in their strengths and weaknesses and talents and how each of us play them up and use them within our business is as unique as one snowflake is to another. I think it is important to understand that.
> 
> If there is any 'trick', it is to realize this and have the wherewithal to run with what you are strongest at and in the mean time try to read what is right for your area and your business using the resources that are available to you. It may take time, but with some perseverance it could probably work out well.
> 
> One of the strongest tools that I have discovered and used over the past several years is 'networking'. Fortunately, we live in a time when social media is right at our fingertips. Never before have we been able to communicate so well with so many people so easily. I recently joined a group on Facebook that was discussing how to encourage customers to use and trust social networking as a way of perpetuating and growing the painting industry. (But this can easily apply to the woodworking industry as well.) For myself, places like Facebook groups and Lumberjocks.com (my woodworking forum) and Steve Good's scroll saw forum had not only helped those of us who are already involved in the industry, but have brought a huge amount of new people into it as well.
> 
> Things like online classes, question and answer discussions, review of new products, etc., etc., all help encourage new people and keep them interested and grow the industry. While trade show attendance may be declining, we have to understand that there is a huge amount of opportunity to showcase ourselves as well as our new patterns, products and techniques by properly using social media. It is as if our computers are continual trade shows where each day new customers can 'tune in' to see what new and exciting things we have to offer. And I believe that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> The opportunities are right there for us to take, by answering questions, offering advice, or sharing tutorials. And it doesn't have to be just our own products either. We all have other artists and designers we admire. I always like promoting those people that I feel are good for the industry and give people options. Why would I want to do that? Because I think it is a good and honest thing to do and I think that happy and satisfied people will want to continue in their crafts and in the long run keep the industry healthy. And that is good for ALL of us.
> 
> We all have different styles of designing - whether it be painting designs or woodworking designs. But no matter how hard we work or how many designs we create, there is no way in the world that we will always have the right design for every person's need. So why not recommend other designers? After all - isn't it other designers that got US interested in what we were doing in the first place? I truly think that there is room for everyone and I think it just comes down to the fact that we need to have enough faith in our own talents to sometimes admit to a customer that we don't have what they are looking for. If we know who does, I think it is wise to share that with the customer, even if it means sending them somewhere else. While from the outside it may seem like I am losing a customer or sale, (trust me on this!) many times that customer will be so happy that you honestly helped them that when they DO have a need you can fill, they will be back. Or they will tell their friends that may have a different preference then they do about you. I have seen this happen more times than I can count.
> 
> It appears that I have gone off on a little tangent here, but I have been asked about these things so often recently (especially after the closing of the magazines) that I felt it was good to discuss them for a little bit here. I am sure I can continue on for a while, but we can certainly do that later on.
> 
> Today I have to spend time writing the instructions for my cool witch boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my MUD Autumn Leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am also going to be offering wood kits for these pieces for my painters, there has been a lot of planning and preparation. I have been LOVING that more people have asked me to cut wood pieces for them. Not only does it give me a little more time at the saw (which I also LOVE) but it helps keep our business growing as well. The other day I showed some of my friends the project that I was painting from a wonderful Terrye French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toys" (available on her Etsy site - click the link if you are interested!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Terrye's patterns and I decided to create my little pull toys in 3-d pieces. So I cut them out of 1/2" wood and painted them separately. I got to finish all but one last year, but I hope to get it done soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out adorable and I plan to have them along the top of my kitchen cabinets for the autumn season.
> 
> After my friends saw them, they asked if I would cut the wood pieces for them, and I happily agreed. I now have several sets ordered and as soon as my update is complete, I am going to be doing some cutting. It will be a nice change of pace and a good way for me to take a 'breather' from designing for a day. I love doing these little jobs and I love being able to provide others with pieces that they can't always obtain. I suppose the only drawback is the shipping, as it can be a bit expensive, but I try to charge just what I pay and so far that has worked out pretty well. After all - people realize that shipping costs are high and it is just the way things are.
> 
> Kieth and I spent the day yesterday shopping for and prepping wood for both the boots and leaves and for other things that I will be offering wood pieces for. We wanted to have a full stock ready before the cold weather strikes so we will be able to easily continue filling orders.
> 
> So with that said, I had better sign off for today. I have all my photographs ready for the patterns and I really want to finish getting the patterns ready today. I want to thank everyone who commented and showed their support on yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if I am writing about things that are of interest and I am glad that the post touched so many of you. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Today is overcast it seems, as the sun just came up. But that has been the way it is early and many times it changes during the day and the sun wins out. When we were driving to do our errands yesterday, we saw the first evidence of the trees beginning to turn. It won't be long until our area is beautifully colored in yellows, oranges and reds. I can't wait!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! Have fun and try to take some time to do what you love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


The pull toys are very cool! A great decoration idea for a Thanksgiving dinner table. We haven't quite got into the Fall mode here in BC yet as we are still experiencing wonderful summery warm days. It will come though!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Still Writing Instructions*
> 
> I had quite a busy day yesterday. It was one of those days when I had planned to have a quiet day of writing instructions for my two latest designs so that we can do a site update tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> It has been a fabulous week. I truly can't believe how nice things are going. It seems that all the 'feelers' that I put out in the past several months and all the seeds that I have planted are really beginning to pay off. And there are many more things that I have planned as well. So I suppose I am excited.
> 
> I have been writing here for over four years now, and during that time I have gone through many, many transitions. I wish I had a nickle for every time someone asked me the question "how do you succeed in making a (woodworking/painting) business? I suppose that is why I began writing in the first place, but nonetheless, it still gets asked. My best answer to everyone is that you need to love what you do and you need to try things in several different directions and not count on only one thing to sustain your business.
> 
> That may sound exhausting - and sometimes it is - but I do believe that even with things like leaving one of our largest distributors and losing our magazine that we worked with for over fifteen years, we are continuing to grow our business and slowly (YES - I said S-L-O-W-L-Y) beginning to feel good about the direction we are heading.
> 
> There is no 'magic formula' for succeeding. There is no quick answer, either. It is a trial and error and try again and fine tuning and slowly chipping away at options while with the other hand you are lining more options up. What works for me in all honesty won't really work for anyone else. Because each person is unique in their strengths and weaknesses and talents and how each of us play them up and use them within our business is as unique as one snowflake is to another. I think it is important to understand that.
> 
> If there is any 'trick', it is to realize this and have the wherewithal to run with what you are strongest at and in the mean time try to read what is right for your area and your business using the resources that are available to you. It may take time, but with some perseverance it could probably work out well.
> 
> One of the strongest tools that I have discovered and used over the past several years is 'networking'. Fortunately, we live in a time when social media is right at our fingertips. Never before have we been able to communicate so well with so many people so easily. I recently joined a group on Facebook that was discussing how to encourage customers to use and trust social networking as a way of perpetuating and growing the painting industry. (But this can easily apply to the woodworking industry as well.) For myself, places like Facebook groups and Lumberjocks.com (my woodworking forum) and Steve Good's scroll saw forum had not only helped those of us who are already involved in the industry, but have brought a huge amount of new people into it as well.
> 
> Things like online classes, question and answer discussions, review of new products, etc., etc., all help encourage new people and keep them interested and grow the industry. While trade show attendance may be declining, we have to understand that there is a huge amount of opportunity to showcase ourselves as well as our new patterns, products and techniques by properly using social media. It is as if our computers are continual trade shows where each day new customers can 'tune in' to see what new and exciting things we have to offer. And I believe that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> The opportunities are right there for us to take, by answering questions, offering advice, or sharing tutorials. And it doesn't have to be just our own products either. We all have other artists and designers we admire. I always like promoting those people that I feel are good for the industry and give people options. Why would I want to do that? Because I think it is a good and honest thing to do and I think that happy and satisfied people will want to continue in their crafts and in the long run keep the industry healthy. And that is good for ALL of us.
> 
> We all have different styles of designing - whether it be painting designs or woodworking designs. But no matter how hard we work or how many designs we create, there is no way in the world that we will always have the right design for every person's need. So why not recommend other designers? After all - isn't it other designers that got US interested in what we were doing in the first place? I truly think that there is room for everyone and I think it just comes down to the fact that we need to have enough faith in our own talents to sometimes admit to a customer that we don't have what they are looking for. If we know who does, I think it is wise to share that with the customer, even if it means sending them somewhere else. While from the outside it may seem like I am losing a customer or sale, (trust me on this!) many times that customer will be so happy that you honestly helped them that when they DO have a need you can fill, they will be back. Or they will tell their friends that may have a different preference then they do about you. I have seen this happen more times than I can count.
> 
> It appears that I have gone off on a little tangent here, but I have been asked about these things so often recently (especially after the closing of the magazines) that I felt it was good to discuss them for a little bit here. I am sure I can continue on for a while, but we can certainly do that later on.
> 
> Today I have to spend time writing the instructions for my cool witch boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my MUD Autumn Leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am also going to be offering wood kits for these pieces for my painters, there has been a lot of planning and preparation. I have been LOVING that more people have asked me to cut wood pieces for them. Not only does it give me a little more time at the saw (which I also LOVE) but it helps keep our business growing as well. The other day I showed some of my friends the project that I was painting from a wonderful Terrye French pattern called "Harvest Pull Toys" (available on her Etsy site - click the link if you are interested!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Terrye's patterns and I decided to create my little pull toys in 3-d pieces. So I cut them out of 1/2" wood and painted them separately. I got to finish all but one last year, but I hope to get it done soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they came out adorable and I plan to have them along the top of my kitchen cabinets for the autumn season.
> 
> After my friends saw them, they asked if I would cut the wood pieces for them, and I happily agreed. I now have several sets ordered and as soon as my update is complete, I am going to be doing some cutting. It will be a nice change of pace and a good way for me to take a 'breather' from designing for a day. I love doing these little jobs and I love being able to provide others with pieces that they can't always obtain. I suppose the only drawback is the shipping, as it can be a bit expensive, but I try to charge just what I pay and so far that has worked out pretty well. After all - people realize that shipping costs are high and it is just the way things are.
> 
> Kieth and I spent the day yesterday shopping for and prepping wood for both the boots and leaves and for other things that I will be offering wood pieces for. We wanted to have a full stock ready before the cold weather strikes so we will be able to easily continue filling orders.
> 
> So with that said, I had better sign off for today. I have all my photographs ready for the patterns and I really want to finish getting the patterns ready today. I want to thank everyone who commented and showed their support on yesterday's blog. I sometimes wonder if I am writing about things that are of interest and I am glad that the post touched so many of you. I appreciate you all.
> 
> Today is overcast it seems, as the sun just came up. But that has been the way it is early and many times it changes during the day and the sun wins out. When we were driving to do our errands yesterday, we saw the first evidence of the trees beginning to turn. It won't be long until our area is beautifully colored in yellows, oranges and reds. I can't wait!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! Have fun and try to take some time to do what you love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hi, Anna:

I can feel the changes more and more each day. It is a good time of year though, and I really love it.  I hope you have a nice, long 'Indian summer' and get a little more time to enjoy your shop!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site (almost!) Updated*

Yesterday turned out to be a crazy/busy day, with a few unexpected twists. Those of you who read regularly know how much I love my three beautiful cats (Richard, Pancakes and Coco) and how much they are part of my everyday life. Like most pet owners, I consider them my 'fur babies' and they are wonderfully special to me.

Lately though, Coco (my beautiful black long-haired girl) has been feeling under the weather. She has been vomiting more than usual (long haired cats in the autumn tend to be sick more because of losing their coats) and I was beginning to worry. She is a large cat to begin with, but I was sure she was losing a good deal of weight and the frequency of her getting sick was alarming. So I made an appointment and had to take her in yesterday morning.

Living in the country does have its disadvantages, but sometimes it isn't the most convenient. The vet that I trust is in Yarmouth, which is about a 45 minute drive away. It isn't too bad, but it definitely takes a big chunk out of your day to have to go visit.

We took Coco in the morning, and to make a long story short, she had to stay there until the afternoon. The vet wanted to get some samples from her for testing, as she did lose a lot of weight (almost two pounds in less than two months) and he wanted to do some preliminary tests to rule out some things, as she looked good and besides the frequent vomiting, was energetic and social and otherwise seemed happy. But that meant that we would have to leave her and return later on, meaning another trip back and forth.

In between we did some errands while we were in town, and we returned home to try to catch up before we had to head back. Without getting into too many particulars, she is doing a little better, but we still have to wait and see and do some more testing. But for now, things have settled and things are somewhat looking up. We are happy we made the decision to take her in.

I had intended on finishing my two pattern packets yesterday, but besides the physical running around of yesterday, I was somewhat emotionally exhausted. Leaving Coco there for the day and going over all the scenarios in my mind of what the problem may be was a bit taxing on me. By the time we had her back home and with us it was already dinner time. I do admit I was quite exhausted.

But Keith and I worked for a couple of hours to get our site updated. It did help us get our minds off of things and we should have everything pretty much finished by the end of the day today. We will also be sending out a newsletter to our subscribers, so if you are on our mailing list, be looking out for it later on today.

I will give a brief overview of what we have new here today, for those who do not subscribe:

First off - we changed our free scroll saw pattern. This is part of my SLD434- 3 Damask Songbirds Scroll Saw Plaque set.










We thought it would be a nice way for you to try some pretty Damask style scroll sawing. You can go to the link for the free download. We hope you enjoy it and like the way we create our patterns. I also have a free hummingbird box pattern on the same page for the painting followers. This design can be painted on just about anything and also gives you all a sample of how I create my patterns. Each free pattern is up for a limited time, so if you like them, please take advantage of them while they are there.

As for 'new' items, Keith has some wonderful new items that you may like:

First off there is this SLDK394 Gothic Welcome or "Go Away" plaque pattern. I showed this sign earlier last week and the response was great! It has two options for lettering - the "Welcome" that you see here, or for those of you who like to be a bit humorous - "Go Away"!










You can see many other of our popular Halloween scroll saw and painting patterns on our Pattern Specials page. There is still plenty of time left to create and display these spooky projects!

Another great new pattern from Keith is this SLDK393 Live, Love and Laugh plaque set.










Keith's word art plaques have been very popular, and we hope you all enjoy this set as well. They can be done separately, but look wonderful together as a vignette as shown. You get all three plaques in one pattern set, too.

As for me . . .

I have been spending the last week or so working on some painting patterns. I have loved working with Margot Clark's MUD texture medium and I can see lots of new ways to incorporate it into both my woodworking projects as well as my painting projects. Yesterday, I finished up the pattern for this SLDP226 MUD Autumn Leaves Painting Pattern.










There are six differently shaped leaves included, and they can be used in a variety of ways. I am also offering the WOOD KIT (SLDPK226) which will include a set of 12 wood leaf pieces (two of each shape). I have really been happy that so many new people are coming to us as a wood source, as I enjoy cutting wood as much as I enjoy painting it and it really adds another dimension to our business. The hardest thing was figuring out how to fairly charge shipping, as you can imagine how different sized pieces and wood sets can vary in size and weight. But Keith has been working overtime and he thinks he has it just about right so that everything is how it should be. We always do our best to keep our costs to a minimum, but with shipping so high, it can be a challenge. We still try to give you the best value for your money and products that we are proud to put our name on. It may sound corny, but it is how we feel.

Finally, I am finishing up the pattern today for the cool SLDP225 Witch Boots that I showed last week:










The response that I received on them was incredible, and I have been doing my best to develop not only a wonderfully comprehensive pattern, but also wood kits that will include the boots, wheels and even the little "charms" that makes these pieces so special. Later on today, Keith will be putting the product up for pre-order. I will be writing my newsletter first and then finishing up the pattern and I should be able to start mailing it out by tonight or tomorrow the latest. I will certainly announce it again in tomorrow's blog when it is available, but I realize that some want to order it immediately so I don't think they will mind a half a day or so delay. I think it will be worth it, as the pattern is full of step by step photos for not only the painting and MUD techniques that I used here, but also the assembly. There are several different techniques covered in this little project, and when looked at as one step at a time, even a beginner can make them with fantastic results.

So that is the plan for today. I really want to thank you all for the huge amount of support you all have shown us lately. Our mailing list has been growing by leaps and bounds and we are very excited about the direction that the business is heading. We thank you for your comments and suggestions as well. It feels so good to have so many wonderful customers and followers that we can call 'friends'.

Today is another beautiful autumn day on the Meteghan river! After this site update, I am going to spend the weekend cutting some orders out as well as transforming my all season tree from a beach theme to a Halloween theme. While I have a small place here, the little decorating that I do really does make an impact. A small item here or there to remind me of the season makes it wonderful and "homey".

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well! Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## DanKrager

scrollgirl said:


> *Site (almost!) Updated*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a crazy/busy day, with a few unexpected twists. Those of you who read regularly know how much I love my three beautiful cats (Richard, Pancakes and Coco) and how much they are part of my everyday life. Like most pet owners, I consider them my 'fur babies' and they are wonderfully special to me.
> 
> Lately though, Coco (my beautiful black long-haired girl) has been feeling under the weather. She has been vomiting more than usual (long haired cats in the autumn tend to be sick more because of losing their coats) and I was beginning to worry. She is a large cat to begin with, but I was sure she was losing a good deal of weight and the frequency of her getting sick was alarming. So I made an appointment and had to take her in yesterday morning.
> 
> Living in the country does have its disadvantages, but sometimes it isn't the most convenient. The vet that I trust is in Yarmouth, which is about a 45 minute drive away. It isn't too bad, but it definitely takes a big chunk out of your day to have to go visit.
> 
> We took Coco in the morning, and to make a long story short, she had to stay there until the afternoon. The vet wanted to get some samples from her for testing, as she did lose a lot of weight (almost two pounds in less than two months) and he wanted to do some preliminary tests to rule out some things, as she looked good and besides the frequent vomiting, was energetic and social and otherwise seemed happy. But that meant that we would have to leave her and return later on, meaning another trip back and forth.
> 
> In between we did some errands while we were in town, and we returned home to try to catch up before we had to head back. Without getting into too many particulars, she is doing a little better, but we still have to wait and see and do some more testing. But for now, things have settled and things are somewhat looking up. We are happy we made the decision to take her in.
> 
> I had intended on finishing my two pattern packets yesterday, but besides the physical running around of yesterday, I was somewhat emotionally exhausted. Leaving Coco there for the day and going over all the scenarios in my mind of what the problem may be was a bit taxing on me. By the time we had her back home and with us it was already dinner time. I do admit I was quite exhausted.
> 
> But Keith and I worked for a couple of hours to get our site updated. It did help us get our minds off of things and we should have everything pretty much finished by the end of the day today. We will also be sending out a newsletter to our subscribers, so if you are on our mailing list, be looking out for it later on today.
> 
> I will give a brief overview of what we have new here today, for those who do not subscribe:
> 
> First off - we changed our free scroll saw pattern. This is part of my SLD434- 3 Damask Songbirds Scroll Saw Plaque set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought it would be a nice way for you to try some pretty Damask style scroll sawing. You can go to the link for the free download. We hope you enjoy it and like the way we create our patterns. I also have a free hummingbird box pattern on the same page for the painting followers. This design can be painted on just about anything and also gives you all a sample of how I create my patterns. Each free pattern is up for a limited time, so if you like them, please take advantage of them while they are there.
> 
> As for 'new' items, Keith has some wonderful new items that you may like:
> 
> First off there is this SLDK394 Gothic Welcome or "Go Away" plaque pattern. I showed this sign earlier last week and the response was great! It has two options for lettering - the "Welcome" that you see here, or for those of you who like to be a bit humorous - "Go Away"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see many other of our popular Halloween scroll saw and painting patterns on our Pattern Specials page. There is still plenty of time left to create and display these spooky projects!
> 
> Another great new pattern from Keith is this SLDK393 Live, Love and Laugh plaque set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's word art plaques have been very popular, and we hope you all enjoy this set as well. They can be done separately, but look wonderful together as a vignette as shown. You get all three plaques in one pattern set, too.
> 
> As for me . . .
> 
> I have been spending the last week or so working on some painting patterns. I have loved working with Margot Clark's MUD texture medium and I can see lots of new ways to incorporate it into both my woodworking projects as well as my painting projects. Yesterday, I finished up the pattern for this SLDP226 MUD Autumn Leaves Painting Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six differently shaped leaves included, and they can be used in a variety of ways. I am also offering the WOOD KIT (SLDPK226) which will include a set of 12 wood leaf pieces (two of each shape). I have really been happy that so many new people are coming to us as a wood source, as I enjoy cutting wood as much as I enjoy painting it and it really adds another dimension to our business. The hardest thing was figuring out how to fairly charge shipping, as you can imagine how different sized pieces and wood sets can vary in size and weight. But Keith has been working overtime and he thinks he has it just about right so that everything is how it should be. We always do our best to keep our costs to a minimum, but with shipping so high, it can be a challenge. We still try to give you the best value for your money and products that we are proud to put our name on. It may sound corny, but it is how we feel.
> 
> Finally, I am finishing up the pattern today for the cool SLDP225 Witch Boots that I showed last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The response that I received on them was incredible, and I have been doing my best to develop not only a wonderfully comprehensive pattern, but also wood kits that will include the boots, wheels and even the little "charms" that makes these pieces so special. Later on today, Keith will be putting the product up for pre-order. I will be writing my newsletter first and then finishing up the pattern and I should be able to start mailing it out by tonight or tomorrow the latest. I will certainly announce it again in tomorrow's blog when it is available, but I realize that some want to order it immediately so I don't think they will mind a half a day or so delay. I think it will be worth it, as the pattern is full of step by step photos for not only the painting and MUD techniques that I used here, but also the assembly. There are several different techniques covered in this little project, and when looked at as one step at a time, even a beginner can make them with fantastic results.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I really want to thank you all for the huge amount of support you all have shown us lately. Our mailing list has been growing by leaps and bounds and we are very excited about the direction that the business is heading. We thank you for your comments and suggestions as well. It feels so good to have so many wonderful customers and followers that we can call 'friends'.
> 
> Today is another beautiful autumn day on the Meteghan river! After this site update, I am going to spend the weekend cutting some orders out as well as transforming my all season tree from a beach theme to a Halloween theme. While I have a small place here, the little decorating that I do really does make an impact. A small item here or there to remind me of the season makes it wonderful and "homey".
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well! Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi Sheila and Keith, I do hope Coco returns to full health. I'm a cat person and we raised our kids with cats. One pair of sisters was especially memorable but it's a long story.
Your new stuff looks fabulous. I don't know how you keep coming up with stuff! And just to encourage those who take the now free damask pattern, it cuts easily and is a very showy piece. It is enough eye catcher that in an otherwise dead show, we sold one. 
I'm working on the most recent patterns I've purchased from you and am enjoying cutting the "Divine Night" Christmas box. Six 3D ornaments were a blast.
Out of curiosity and borrowing from band saw technology I made a temporary blade support from a piece of brass screwed to the "foot" of the saw. I was surprised how much that helps keep the cut true in thick material, stacked or solid. I like it enough that I think I will design a more permanent one using tiny ball bearings that won't wear so quickly. I cut at motor speeds adjusted so the blade does not get hot in the material, and skip tooth blades are the cats meow in thick material and last forever it seems. Sharp turning technique has to be adjusted because the blade can't twist. It's all an experiment to see what's out there.
In the process, I discovered that with the tension off, setting the foot in place and locked firmly just touching the top of the material, the just right amount of foot pressure is applied when the blade is tensioned on my saw (30"). It reminded me of running a sewing machine! In all the years of sawing I've never experienced a successful hold down until now. It really did work! 
Goodonyamate!
DanK


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site (almost!) Updated*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a crazy/busy day, with a few unexpected twists. Those of you who read regularly know how much I love my three beautiful cats (Richard, Pancakes and Coco) and how much they are part of my everyday life. Like most pet owners, I consider them my 'fur babies' and they are wonderfully special to me.
> 
> Lately though, Coco (my beautiful black long-haired girl) has been feeling under the weather. She has been vomiting more than usual (long haired cats in the autumn tend to be sick more because of losing their coats) and I was beginning to worry. She is a large cat to begin with, but I was sure she was losing a good deal of weight and the frequency of her getting sick was alarming. So I made an appointment and had to take her in yesterday morning.
> 
> Living in the country does have its disadvantages, but sometimes it isn't the most convenient. The vet that I trust is in Yarmouth, which is about a 45 minute drive away. It isn't too bad, but it definitely takes a big chunk out of your day to have to go visit.
> 
> We took Coco in the morning, and to make a long story short, she had to stay there until the afternoon. The vet wanted to get some samples from her for testing, as she did lose a lot of weight (almost two pounds in less than two months) and he wanted to do some preliminary tests to rule out some things, as she looked good and besides the frequent vomiting, was energetic and social and otherwise seemed happy. But that meant that we would have to leave her and return later on, meaning another trip back and forth.
> 
> In between we did some errands while we were in town, and we returned home to try to catch up before we had to head back. Without getting into too many particulars, she is doing a little better, but we still have to wait and see and do some more testing. But for now, things have settled and things are somewhat looking up. We are happy we made the decision to take her in.
> 
> I had intended on finishing my two pattern packets yesterday, but besides the physical running around of yesterday, I was somewhat emotionally exhausted. Leaving Coco there for the day and going over all the scenarios in my mind of what the problem may be was a bit taxing on me. By the time we had her back home and with us it was already dinner time. I do admit I was quite exhausted.
> 
> But Keith and I worked for a couple of hours to get our site updated. It did help us get our minds off of things and we should have everything pretty much finished by the end of the day today. We will also be sending out a newsletter to our subscribers, so if you are on our mailing list, be looking out for it later on today.
> 
> I will give a brief overview of what we have new here today, for those who do not subscribe:
> 
> First off - we changed our free scroll saw pattern. This is part of my SLD434- 3 Damask Songbirds Scroll Saw Plaque set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought it would be a nice way for you to try some pretty Damask style scroll sawing. You can go to the link for the free download. We hope you enjoy it and like the way we create our patterns. I also have a free hummingbird box pattern on the same page for the painting followers. This design can be painted on just about anything and also gives you all a sample of how I create my patterns. Each free pattern is up for a limited time, so if you like them, please take advantage of them while they are there.
> 
> As for 'new' items, Keith has some wonderful new items that you may like:
> 
> First off there is this SLDK394 Gothic Welcome or "Go Away" plaque pattern. I showed this sign earlier last week and the response was great! It has two options for lettering - the "Welcome" that you see here, or for those of you who like to be a bit humorous - "Go Away"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see many other of our popular Halloween scroll saw and painting patterns on our Pattern Specials page. There is still plenty of time left to create and display these spooky projects!
> 
> Another great new pattern from Keith is this SLDK393 Live, Love and Laugh plaque set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's word art plaques have been very popular, and we hope you all enjoy this set as well. They can be done separately, but look wonderful together as a vignette as shown. You get all three plaques in one pattern set, too.
> 
> As for me . . .
> 
> I have been spending the last week or so working on some painting patterns. I have loved working with Margot Clark's MUD texture medium and I can see lots of new ways to incorporate it into both my woodworking projects as well as my painting projects. Yesterday, I finished up the pattern for this SLDP226 MUD Autumn Leaves Painting Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six differently shaped leaves included, and they can be used in a variety of ways. I am also offering the WOOD KIT (SLDPK226) which will include a set of 12 wood leaf pieces (two of each shape). I have really been happy that so many new people are coming to us as a wood source, as I enjoy cutting wood as much as I enjoy painting it and it really adds another dimension to our business. The hardest thing was figuring out how to fairly charge shipping, as you can imagine how different sized pieces and wood sets can vary in size and weight. But Keith has been working overtime and he thinks he has it just about right so that everything is how it should be. We always do our best to keep our costs to a minimum, but with shipping so high, it can be a challenge. We still try to give you the best value for your money and products that we are proud to put our name on. It may sound corny, but it is how we feel.
> 
> Finally, I am finishing up the pattern today for the cool SLDP225 Witch Boots that I showed last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The response that I received on them was incredible, and I have been doing my best to develop not only a wonderfully comprehensive pattern, but also wood kits that will include the boots, wheels and even the little "charms" that makes these pieces so special. Later on today, Keith will be putting the product up for pre-order. I will be writing my newsletter first and then finishing up the pattern and I should be able to start mailing it out by tonight or tomorrow the latest. I will certainly announce it again in tomorrow's blog when it is available, but I realize that some want to order it immediately so I don't think they will mind a half a day or so delay. I think it will be worth it, as the pattern is full of step by step photos for not only the painting and MUD techniques that I used here, but also the assembly. There are several different techniques covered in this little project, and when looked at as one step at a time, even a beginner can make them with fantastic results.
> 
> So that is the plan for today. I really want to thank you all for the huge amount of support you all have shown us lately. Our mailing list has been growing by leaps and bounds and we are very excited about the direction that the business is heading. We thank you for your comments and suggestions as well. It feels so good to have so many wonderful customers and followers that we can call 'friends'.
> 
> Today is another beautiful autumn day on the Meteghan river! After this site update, I am going to spend the weekend cutting some orders out as well as transforming my all season tree from a beach theme to a Halloween theme. While I have a small place here, the little decorating that I do really does make an impact. A small item here or there to remind me of the season makes it wonderful and "homey".
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well! Happy Thursday to you all!


That sounds interesting, Dan. I hope you blog about it and let everyone know your findings. It find there are often ways to simplify and unify the processes that we do over and over. It is always interesting hearing what someone else discovered. 

Thanks for letting me know. I hope you have a great weekend ahead. Coco is still stable as of Friday morning, and hopefully she will recover fully. She is such a lovely friend.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More New Things - Time for a Little Break*

Yesterday was another full and busy day. Not only did we finish updating our site, but I finished creating my pattern packet as well for the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots.










It may sound silly to many, but I am really proud of not only the design, but also the pattern packet itself. I truly feel it was one of my best efforts and was quite an accomplishment for me to make.

It isn't that the project is particularly difficult. As a matter of fact, I believe it is very easy. But between the two boots there are several different (easy) techniques that are 'taught' and I wanted to make sure that I broke everything down so that even new people will be able to follow and understand the process. It sometimes takes a bit longer to present things in a simplified manner.

If I learned anything from my 17+ years of working with the magazines, I learned that taking photographs along the way when creating something new is essential. I look back now and I wonder how I ever got along without digital photography. I remember in my early days of designing, I used to have to go get film, set everything up (and hope that things like lighting and settings on the camera were correct) and then after taking the pictures, drive to the drug store and pay extra to get the 'one hour service' to get the photographs back. If I were lucky, they were usable for my patterns or instructions. More so though, they needed to be re-shot, as I was not the best of photographers.

Even if they were acceptable, I then had to scan them into the computer and readjust them there. I was always a bit disappointed that they didn't look as nice on my paper when I printed them out as they did on the screen. I knew little of adjustments such as levels, hue/saturation, etc., and I had no idea what calibrating my computer screen to my printer output was.

Yes - things were a lot harder.

Now when I do a new design, my digital camera is never far. Since the magazines that I work for usually wanted step-by-step photos, I am in the habit of clicking away with every step I take. It is not out of the ordinary for me to wind up with several hundred photos for a single project.

But I find that this is a good thing, as not only does it offer more for my customers to see when I am creating the pattern, but since the photos are in chronological order, they also remind me of the order of the steps that I took to achieve the final results. This is a tremendous help - especially when I am working on more than one project at a time. It is like a storyboard and helps me recreate the instructions properly and in the right order.

Thank goodness for technology!

My witch boot pattern would have been a lot more difficult to create without photos. I spent the day yesterday choosing which pictures were needed and setting up the pattern. The pattern turned out to be a small 'book' - as it consists of over 60 photos on 20 pages. While that sounds like it would then be a complicated pattern, it really is not. I made sure to show all the MUD flowers that were used in the process as step-by-steps so that even those brand new to using it could easily follow along. That process alone accounted for probably more than half the photos. But the 'baby step' instructions are what will help people to learn and understand, and I believe it will be used as a reference for future projects. So I consider it successful.

I also managed to write the newsletter yesterday, so if you subscribe, you should have received it. We have had some customers who subscribe not get their copy because of security settings on their email program and we try to make sure that everyone who subscribes has us listed as a 'safe sender'. We do pretty well though considering the volume of emails that are sent. Only a small percentage gets bounced back.

I had not mentioned another one of Kieth's beautiful projects that was newly added to the site yesterday. At the last minute, he added a new set of ornaments (SLDK395 - 10 Filigree Christmas Tree Ornaments) shown below:










It is a lovely set and it is done in his wonderful 'filigree' style that is so popular. Already it is a huge hit, and we only added it late yesterday afternoon.

I am going to lay low for a day or two I decided. For the last month or so, I have really been pushing hard. I have be very proud of what I have accomplished, and I have many more wonderful designs planned. I have several new opportunities that have been offered to me as well and I want to take a breath and prepare for them so that I can still offer the high quality of work that you all are used to from me.

I told Keith last night that I planned on taking the weekend 'off'. He just laughed at me and told me that it was impossible - I would never do that. When thinking about it a bit, I realized that he was probably right, as I have lots of cutting and lots of kits to create that I want to have ready to ship on Monday.

I think about the word "off" and what it means to me and I realize that it is probably not the same definition that most people have of the word. For me, I think by taking time "off" means that I remove the pressure that I put on myself each day to get certain things done. I want to take a couple of days just to catch up with things around here and 'play' and do what I like to do. Oddly enough - I am looking forward to cutting the wood for the kits, so that won't really be like work to me. I also want to re-decorate my "all season tree" and make it look nice for Halloween. I figure I only have six weeks to enjoy that theme, and after that between Halloween and Christmas I will decorate it for autumn. I want to bake and maybe cook some soup and embroider and paint some personal things that I have been working on for myself and my family and friends. And maybe go for a walk or two. And of course, I will be here to fill orders and answer questions.

When I write it down, it looks a bit 'busy' after all. But it is doing things I love to do, so I think that is OK. I am just the type of person that enjoys doing things, and sit idle would not be fun for me. Besides - they say if you love your job you never work a day in your life. I honestly think I fall into that category.

It is a beautiful, beautiful morning again here along the river. I have a light blanket on my lap and a couple of cats as well as I type. I am sipping my coffee with just a touch of pumpkin flavoring in it and thinking about what a good life I have. I look forward to enjoying it as much as I can, as every day is only as good as we make it.

Have an incredible Friday and weekend!

"There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." - Albert Einstein

I have some new designs in mind that I will be working on soon, but not until Monday.


----------



## BenhamDesign

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Things - Time for a Little Break*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. Not only did we finish updating our site, but I finished creating my pattern packet as well for the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound silly to many, but I am really proud of not only the design, but also the pattern packet itself. I truly feel it was one of my best efforts and was quite an accomplishment for me to make.
> 
> It isn't that the project is particularly difficult. As a matter of fact, I believe it is very easy. But between the two boots there are several different (easy) techniques that are 'taught' and I wanted to make sure that I broke everything down so that even new people will be able to follow and understand the process. It sometimes takes a bit longer to present things in a simplified manner.
> 
> If I learned anything from my 17+ years of working with the magazines, I learned that taking photographs along the way when creating something new is essential. I look back now and I wonder how I ever got along without digital photography. I remember in my early days of designing, I used to have to go get film, set everything up (and hope that things like lighting and settings on the camera were correct) and then after taking the pictures, drive to the drug store and pay extra to get the 'one hour service' to get the photographs back. If I were lucky, they were usable for my patterns or instructions. More so though, they needed to be re-shot, as I was not the best of photographers.
> 
> Even if they were acceptable, I then had to scan them into the computer and readjust them there. I was always a bit disappointed that they didn't look as nice on my paper when I printed them out as they did on the screen. I knew little of adjustments such as levels, hue/saturation, etc., and I had no idea what calibrating my computer screen to my printer output was.
> 
> Yes - things were a lot harder.
> 
> Now when I do a new design, my digital camera is never far. Since the magazines that I work for usually wanted step-by-step photos, I am in the habit of clicking away with every step I take. It is not out of the ordinary for me to wind up with several hundred photos for a single project.
> 
> But I find that this is a good thing, as not only does it offer more for my customers to see when I am creating the pattern, but since the photos are in chronological order, they also remind me of the order of the steps that I took to achieve the final results. This is a tremendous help - especially when I am working on more than one project at a time. It is like a storyboard and helps me recreate the instructions properly and in the right order.
> 
> Thank goodness for technology!
> 
> My witch boot pattern would have been a lot more difficult to create without photos. I spent the day yesterday choosing which pictures were needed and setting up the pattern. The pattern turned out to be a small 'book' - as it consists of over 60 photos on 20 pages. While that sounds like it would then be a complicated pattern, it really is not. I made sure to show all the MUD flowers that were used in the process as step-by-steps so that even those brand new to using it could easily follow along. That process alone accounted for probably more than half the photos. But the 'baby step' instructions are what will help people to learn and understand, and I believe it will be used as a reference for future projects. So I consider it successful.
> 
> I also managed to write the newsletter yesterday, so if you subscribe, you should have received it. We have had some customers who subscribe not get their copy because of security settings on their email program and we try to make sure that everyone who subscribes has us listed as a 'safe sender'. We do pretty well though considering the volume of emails that are sent. Only a small percentage gets bounced back.
> 
> I had not mentioned another one of Kieth's beautiful projects that was newly added to the site yesterday. At the last minute, he added a new set of ornaments (SLDK395 - 10 Filigree Christmas Tree Ornaments) shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely set and it is done in his wonderful 'filigree' style that is so popular. Already it is a huge hit, and we only added it late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I am going to lay low for a day or two I decided. For the last month or so, I have really been pushing hard. I have be very proud of what I have accomplished, and I have many more wonderful designs planned. I have several new opportunities that have been offered to me as well and I want to take a breath and prepare for them so that I can still offer the high quality of work that you all are used to from me.
> 
> I told Keith last night that I planned on taking the weekend 'off'. He just laughed at me and told me that it was impossible - I would never do that. When thinking about it a bit, I realized that he was probably right, as I have lots of cutting and lots of kits to create that I want to have ready to ship on Monday.
> 
> I think about the word "off" and what it means to me and I realize that it is probably not the same definition that most people have of the word. For me, I think by taking time "off" means that I remove the pressure that I put on myself each day to get certain things done. I want to take a couple of days just to catch up with things around here and 'play' and do what I like to do. Oddly enough - I am looking forward to cutting the wood for the kits, so that won't really be like work to me. I also want to re-decorate my "all season tree" and make it look nice for Halloween. I figure I only have six weeks to enjoy that theme, and after that between Halloween and Christmas I will decorate it for autumn. I want to bake and maybe cook some soup and embroider and paint some personal things that I have been working on for myself and my family and friends. And maybe go for a walk or two. And of course, I will be here to fill orders and answer questions.
> 
> When I write it down, it looks a bit 'busy' after all. But it is doing things I love to do, so I think that is OK. I am just the type of person that enjoys doing things, and sit idle would not be fun for me. Besides - they say if you love your job you never work a day in your life. I honestly think I fall into that category.
> 
> It is a beautiful, beautiful morning again here along the river. I have a light blanket on my lap and a couple of cats as well as I type. I am sipping my coffee with just a touch of pumpkin flavoring in it and thinking about what a good life I have. I look forward to enjoying it as much as I can, as every day is only as good as we make it.
> 
> Have an incredible Friday and weekend!
> 
> "There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." - Albert Einstein
> 
> I have some new designs in mind that I will be working on soon, but not until Monday.


Those are really cool boots


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Things - Time for a Little Break*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. Not only did we finish updating our site, but I finished creating my pattern packet as well for the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound silly to many, but I am really proud of not only the design, but also the pattern packet itself. I truly feel it was one of my best efforts and was quite an accomplishment for me to make.
> 
> It isn't that the project is particularly difficult. As a matter of fact, I believe it is very easy. But between the two boots there are several different (easy) techniques that are 'taught' and I wanted to make sure that I broke everything down so that even new people will be able to follow and understand the process. It sometimes takes a bit longer to present things in a simplified manner.
> 
> If I learned anything from my 17+ years of working with the magazines, I learned that taking photographs along the way when creating something new is essential. I look back now and I wonder how I ever got along without digital photography. I remember in my early days of designing, I used to have to go get film, set everything up (and hope that things like lighting and settings on the camera were correct) and then after taking the pictures, drive to the drug store and pay extra to get the 'one hour service' to get the photographs back. If I were lucky, they were usable for my patterns or instructions. More so though, they needed to be re-shot, as I was not the best of photographers.
> 
> Even if they were acceptable, I then had to scan them into the computer and readjust them there. I was always a bit disappointed that they didn't look as nice on my paper when I printed them out as they did on the screen. I knew little of adjustments such as levels, hue/saturation, etc., and I had no idea what calibrating my computer screen to my printer output was.
> 
> Yes - things were a lot harder.
> 
> Now when I do a new design, my digital camera is never far. Since the magazines that I work for usually wanted step-by-step photos, I am in the habit of clicking away with every step I take. It is not out of the ordinary for me to wind up with several hundred photos for a single project.
> 
> But I find that this is a good thing, as not only does it offer more for my customers to see when I am creating the pattern, but since the photos are in chronological order, they also remind me of the order of the steps that I took to achieve the final results. This is a tremendous help - especially when I am working on more than one project at a time. It is like a storyboard and helps me recreate the instructions properly and in the right order.
> 
> Thank goodness for technology!
> 
> My witch boot pattern would have been a lot more difficult to create without photos. I spent the day yesterday choosing which pictures were needed and setting up the pattern. The pattern turned out to be a small 'book' - as it consists of over 60 photos on 20 pages. While that sounds like it would then be a complicated pattern, it really is not. I made sure to show all the MUD flowers that were used in the process as step-by-steps so that even those brand new to using it could easily follow along. That process alone accounted for probably more than half the photos. But the 'baby step' instructions are what will help people to learn and understand, and I believe it will be used as a reference for future projects. So I consider it successful.
> 
> I also managed to write the newsletter yesterday, so if you subscribe, you should have received it. We have had some customers who subscribe not get their copy because of security settings on their email program and we try to make sure that everyone who subscribes has us listed as a 'safe sender'. We do pretty well though considering the volume of emails that are sent. Only a small percentage gets bounced back.
> 
> I had not mentioned another one of Kieth's beautiful projects that was newly added to the site yesterday. At the last minute, he added a new set of ornaments (SLDK395 - 10 Filigree Christmas Tree Ornaments) shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely set and it is done in his wonderful 'filigree' style that is so popular. Already it is a huge hit, and we only added it late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I am going to lay low for a day or two I decided. For the last month or so, I have really been pushing hard. I have be very proud of what I have accomplished, and I have many more wonderful designs planned. I have several new opportunities that have been offered to me as well and I want to take a breath and prepare for them so that I can still offer the high quality of work that you all are used to from me.
> 
> I told Keith last night that I planned on taking the weekend 'off'. He just laughed at me and told me that it was impossible - I would never do that. When thinking about it a bit, I realized that he was probably right, as I have lots of cutting and lots of kits to create that I want to have ready to ship on Monday.
> 
> I think about the word "off" and what it means to me and I realize that it is probably not the same definition that most people have of the word. For me, I think by taking time "off" means that I remove the pressure that I put on myself each day to get certain things done. I want to take a couple of days just to catch up with things around here and 'play' and do what I like to do. Oddly enough - I am looking forward to cutting the wood for the kits, so that won't really be like work to me. I also want to re-decorate my "all season tree" and make it look nice for Halloween. I figure I only have six weeks to enjoy that theme, and after that between Halloween and Christmas I will decorate it for autumn. I want to bake and maybe cook some soup and embroider and paint some personal things that I have been working on for myself and my family and friends. And maybe go for a walk or two. And of course, I will be here to fill orders and answer questions.
> 
> When I write it down, it looks a bit 'busy' after all. But it is doing things I love to do, so I think that is OK. I am just the type of person that enjoys doing things, and sit idle would not be fun for me. Besides - they say if you love your job you never work a day in your life. I honestly think I fall into that category.
> 
> It is a beautiful, beautiful morning again here along the river. I have a light blanket on my lap and a couple of cats as well as I type. I am sipping my coffee with just a touch of pumpkin flavoring in it and thinking about what a good life I have. I look forward to enjoying it as much as I can, as every day is only as good as we make it.
> 
> Have an incredible Friday and weekend!
> 
> "There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." - Albert Einstein
> 
> I have some new designs in mind that I will be working on soon, but not until Monday.


Thank you! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Things - Time for a Little Break*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. Not only did we finish updating our site, but I finished creating my pattern packet as well for the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound silly to many, but I am really proud of not only the design, but also the pattern packet itself. I truly feel it was one of my best efforts and was quite an accomplishment for me to make.
> 
> It isn't that the project is particularly difficult. As a matter of fact, I believe it is very easy. But between the two boots there are several different (easy) techniques that are 'taught' and I wanted to make sure that I broke everything down so that even new people will be able to follow and understand the process. It sometimes takes a bit longer to present things in a simplified manner.
> 
> If I learned anything from my 17+ years of working with the magazines, I learned that taking photographs along the way when creating something new is essential. I look back now and I wonder how I ever got along without digital photography. I remember in my early days of designing, I used to have to go get film, set everything up (and hope that things like lighting and settings on the camera were correct) and then after taking the pictures, drive to the drug store and pay extra to get the 'one hour service' to get the photographs back. If I were lucky, they were usable for my patterns or instructions. More so though, they needed to be re-shot, as I was not the best of photographers.
> 
> Even if they were acceptable, I then had to scan them into the computer and readjust them there. I was always a bit disappointed that they didn't look as nice on my paper when I printed them out as they did on the screen. I knew little of adjustments such as levels, hue/saturation, etc., and I had no idea what calibrating my computer screen to my printer output was.
> 
> Yes - things were a lot harder.
> 
> Now when I do a new design, my digital camera is never far. Since the magazines that I work for usually wanted step-by-step photos, I am in the habit of clicking away with every step I take. It is not out of the ordinary for me to wind up with several hundred photos for a single project.
> 
> But I find that this is a good thing, as not only does it offer more for my customers to see when I am creating the pattern, but since the photos are in chronological order, they also remind me of the order of the steps that I took to achieve the final results. This is a tremendous help - especially when I am working on more than one project at a time. It is like a storyboard and helps me recreate the instructions properly and in the right order.
> 
> Thank goodness for technology!
> 
> My witch boot pattern would have been a lot more difficult to create without photos. I spent the day yesterday choosing which pictures were needed and setting up the pattern. The pattern turned out to be a small 'book' - as it consists of over 60 photos on 20 pages. While that sounds like it would then be a complicated pattern, it really is not. I made sure to show all the MUD flowers that were used in the process as step-by-steps so that even those brand new to using it could easily follow along. That process alone accounted for probably more than half the photos. But the 'baby step' instructions are what will help people to learn and understand, and I believe it will be used as a reference for future projects. So I consider it successful.
> 
> I also managed to write the newsletter yesterday, so if you subscribe, you should have received it. We have had some customers who subscribe not get their copy because of security settings on their email program and we try to make sure that everyone who subscribes has us listed as a 'safe sender'. We do pretty well though considering the volume of emails that are sent. Only a small percentage gets bounced back.
> 
> I had not mentioned another one of Kieth's beautiful projects that was newly added to the site yesterday. At the last minute, he added a new set of ornaments (SLDK395 - 10 Filigree Christmas Tree Ornaments) shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely set and it is done in his wonderful 'filigree' style that is so popular. Already it is a huge hit, and we only added it late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I am going to lay low for a day or two I decided. For the last month or so, I have really been pushing hard. I have be very proud of what I have accomplished, and I have many more wonderful designs planned. I have several new opportunities that have been offered to me as well and I want to take a breath and prepare for them so that I can still offer the high quality of work that you all are used to from me.
> 
> I told Keith last night that I planned on taking the weekend 'off'. He just laughed at me and told me that it was impossible - I would never do that. When thinking about it a bit, I realized that he was probably right, as I have lots of cutting and lots of kits to create that I want to have ready to ship on Monday.
> 
> I think about the word "off" and what it means to me and I realize that it is probably not the same definition that most people have of the word. For me, I think by taking time "off" means that I remove the pressure that I put on myself each day to get certain things done. I want to take a couple of days just to catch up with things around here and 'play' and do what I like to do. Oddly enough - I am looking forward to cutting the wood for the kits, so that won't really be like work to me. I also want to re-decorate my "all season tree" and make it look nice for Halloween. I figure I only have six weeks to enjoy that theme, and after that between Halloween and Christmas I will decorate it for autumn. I want to bake and maybe cook some soup and embroider and paint some personal things that I have been working on for myself and my family and friends. And maybe go for a walk or two. And of course, I will be here to fill orders and answer questions.
> 
> When I write it down, it looks a bit 'busy' after all. But it is doing things I love to do, so I think that is OK. I am just the type of person that enjoys doing things, and sit idle would not be fun for me. Besides - they say if you love your job you never work a day in your life. I honestly think I fall into that category.
> 
> It is a beautiful, beautiful morning again here along the river. I have a light blanket on my lap and a couple of cats as well as I type. I am sipping my coffee with just a touch of pumpkin flavoring in it and thinking about what a good life I have. I look forward to enjoying it as much as I can, as every day is only as good as we make it.
> 
> Have an incredible Friday and weekend!
> 
> "There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." - Albert Einstein
> 
> I have some new designs in mind that I will be working on soon, but not until Monday.


I just love those boots! I'm looking forward to trying the MUD technique over the winter. Keith's filigree trees are beautiful - I can see some rhinestones and metallic lustre paint on these!
Enjoy your weekend "off'. Have fun!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Things - Time for a Little Break*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. Not only did we finish updating our site, but I finished creating my pattern packet as well for the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may sound silly to many, but I am really proud of not only the design, but also the pattern packet itself. I truly feel it was one of my best efforts and was quite an accomplishment for me to make.
> 
> It isn't that the project is particularly difficult. As a matter of fact, I believe it is very easy. But between the two boots there are several different (easy) techniques that are 'taught' and I wanted to make sure that I broke everything down so that even new people will be able to follow and understand the process. It sometimes takes a bit longer to present things in a simplified manner.
> 
> If I learned anything from my 17+ years of working with the magazines, I learned that taking photographs along the way when creating something new is essential. I look back now and I wonder how I ever got along without digital photography. I remember in my early days of designing, I used to have to go get film, set everything up (and hope that things like lighting and settings on the camera were correct) and then after taking the pictures, drive to the drug store and pay extra to get the 'one hour service' to get the photographs back. If I were lucky, they were usable for my patterns or instructions. More so though, they needed to be re-shot, as I was not the best of photographers.
> 
> Even if they were acceptable, I then had to scan them into the computer and readjust them there. I was always a bit disappointed that they didn't look as nice on my paper when I printed them out as they did on the screen. I knew little of adjustments such as levels, hue/saturation, etc., and I had no idea what calibrating my computer screen to my printer output was.
> 
> Yes - things were a lot harder.
> 
> Now when I do a new design, my digital camera is never far. Since the magazines that I work for usually wanted step-by-step photos, I am in the habit of clicking away with every step I take. It is not out of the ordinary for me to wind up with several hundred photos for a single project.
> 
> But I find that this is a good thing, as not only does it offer more for my customers to see when I am creating the pattern, but since the photos are in chronological order, they also remind me of the order of the steps that I took to achieve the final results. This is a tremendous help - especially when I am working on more than one project at a time. It is like a storyboard and helps me recreate the instructions properly and in the right order.
> 
> Thank goodness for technology!
> 
> My witch boot pattern would have been a lot more difficult to create without photos. I spent the day yesterday choosing which pictures were needed and setting up the pattern. The pattern turned out to be a small 'book' - as it consists of over 60 photos on 20 pages. While that sounds like it would then be a complicated pattern, it really is not. I made sure to show all the MUD flowers that were used in the process as step-by-steps so that even those brand new to using it could easily follow along. That process alone accounted for probably more than half the photos. But the 'baby step' instructions are what will help people to learn and understand, and I believe it will be used as a reference for future projects. So I consider it successful.
> 
> I also managed to write the newsletter yesterday, so if you subscribe, you should have received it. We have had some customers who subscribe not get their copy because of security settings on their email program and we try to make sure that everyone who subscribes has us listed as a 'safe sender'. We do pretty well though considering the volume of emails that are sent. Only a small percentage gets bounced back.
> 
> I had not mentioned another one of Kieth's beautiful projects that was newly added to the site yesterday. At the last minute, he added a new set of ornaments (SLDK395 - 10 Filigree Christmas Tree Ornaments) shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely set and it is done in his wonderful 'filigree' style that is so popular. Already it is a huge hit, and we only added it late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I am going to lay low for a day or two I decided. For the last month or so, I have really been pushing hard. I have be very proud of what I have accomplished, and I have many more wonderful designs planned. I have several new opportunities that have been offered to me as well and I want to take a breath and prepare for them so that I can still offer the high quality of work that you all are used to from me.
> 
> I told Keith last night that I planned on taking the weekend 'off'. He just laughed at me and told me that it was impossible - I would never do that. When thinking about it a bit, I realized that he was probably right, as I have lots of cutting and lots of kits to create that I want to have ready to ship on Monday.
> 
> I think about the word "off" and what it means to me and I realize that it is probably not the same definition that most people have of the word. For me, I think by taking time "off" means that I remove the pressure that I put on myself each day to get certain things done. I want to take a couple of days just to catch up with things around here and 'play' and do what I like to do. Oddly enough - I am looking forward to cutting the wood for the kits, so that won't really be like work to me. I also want to re-decorate my "all season tree" and make it look nice for Halloween. I figure I only have six weeks to enjoy that theme, and after that between Halloween and Christmas I will decorate it for autumn. I want to bake and maybe cook some soup and embroider and paint some personal things that I have been working on for myself and my family and friends. And maybe go for a walk or two. And of course, I will be here to fill orders and answer questions.
> 
> When I write it down, it looks a bit 'busy' after all. But it is doing things I love to do, so I think that is OK. I am just the type of person that enjoys doing things, and sit idle would not be fun for me. Besides - they say if you love your job you never work a day in your life. I honestly think I fall into that category.
> 
> It is a beautiful, beautiful morning again here along the river. I have a light blanket on my lap and a couple of cats as well as I type. I am sipping my coffee with just a touch of pumpkin flavoring in it and thinking about what a good life I have. I look forward to enjoying it as much as I can, as every day is only as good as we make it.
> 
> Have an incredible Friday and weekend!
> 
> "There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." - Albert Einstein
> 
> I have some new designs in mind that I will be working on soon, but not until Monday.


Yes! I am awaiting the arrival of my new Metallic Lustre colors too. Metallic Lustre and MUD are a great combination for a lot of wonderful things! 

Take care and have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Not Quite "Time Off"*

I suppose I need to reevaluate my definition of the meaning of having 'time off'. While I had a wonderful weekend, I had intended to take a couple of "me" days and just putz around the house here and do some things completely for myself. I also wanted to catch up on a couple of things like bringing out the autumn decorations (we don't have many, but I like them anyway) and changing my all season tree to a cool Halloween theme. After all, we are now into the last week of September. Certainly it is time to pack away the beach theme items and bring out something a little more appropriate for the season.

But alas - things don't always happen the way we plan. I am thrilled to say that we are having our best month ever on the site. It seems that all the hard work that Keith and I have been doing is paying off for us. I know you have seen me write about our growth as a company before, but I mention this because so many people think that when someone has a business like ours they achieve "instant success" and it is so far from the case. These small increments in growth are the results of many, many different actions and lots of planning. Sometimes things work out and other times they don't. I suppose the trick is to have more work out than not and the resulting mix leaves you somewhere ahead of where you started. It is all gradual.

I also mention this because I don't think a week goes by when I am not asked "how do you succeed in being a designer?" from someone. To me, they may as well be asking "how do you succeed in doing brain surgery?" or something similar because it isn't the type of question that one can answer in a quick sentence (or paragraph, or book for that matter!) It is a combination of many liquid factors and the answer is very different for each person who asks. So many things come into play and the formula that works for one person certainly may not be the best for another. I think that reading and researching and networking and studying trends are all important factors. Then people need to try different things and combinations of things to see what will work for them. There is no quick and easy road. But once on the right path, it can be a wonderful journey.

With that said, I spent the weekend cutting orders. I had thought that I would wait until Monday, but as they kept coming in and I saw them piling up, the 'business side' of me wanted to get them out as quickly as possible. By Sunday evening, I had an entire table filled of wood pieces done - most of them ready to ship today. 










I still have a bit more to go on the Terrye French train pieces, but the boot kits and the other kits will all mail out today. I was really proud!

I was also thrilled that so many people enjoyed my new designs. It really makes me feel that I am starting to get on the right track with things, and that is a definite plus for our business and gives us confidence to continue on. Not only did the new kits sell, but the new patterns that Keith and I posted recently are also doing really well. Our mailing list is really growing fast as well, which means more people are enjoying our designs and will be looking for new things in the future. We are both thrilled about this.

I also wanted to show off a beautiful gift that I received from a very talented artist named Kerry Anderson. I met Kerry on Facebook a couple of months back and I was immediately in awe of her talent. She is looking to design some painting patterns, and is just starting out. Her art pieces are unique and deep and beautiful and I am continually struck by them every time she posts pictures of her creations. I can't wait for her to create patterns of some of her designs, as I will be the first in line to purchase them. You all know I have my favorite designers and paint their things in my time 'off' and Kerry will be at the top of the list, I am sure.

Anyway, Kerry sent me this beautiful Jester Key that she painted as a 'thank you' for my support of her new venture as a designer.










Isn't it amazing? The beautiful detail is just stunning!










Kerry's style is just so wonderful! If you could see this piece up close, I am sure you will be blown away as I am with it.










I only see good things in Kerry's future, and I can't wait until she begins making patterns for her beautiful artwork. I am sure that once the painting community sees her talent that she will be embraced as one of the industry's finest. You can bet that I will be showing more of her amazing work here in my blog. I think it is a real treat for everyone to see. As Kerry develops her business, I will be sure to offer links so you will be able to find her. Right now she is still in the process of getting things off the ground.

I love knowing so many creative people. As I was working this weekend on orders, I thought of all the creative hands that my wood pieces would be passed on to and it made me happy and made me feel good about everything. While I suppose that I didn't really have 'time off', I did spend it in a way that makes me happy. And that is what is the most important things, isn't it?

I have come to the conclusion that you can't really completely take time off from a business such as mine. To me, it is like a parent taking time off from their children. You can get away for short bits of time, but you are always drawn back into things. But that isn't always bad.

While trying to keep a structure in place can be a good thing, it isn't always the most practical. I am beginning to think that I am trying just a bit too hard to compartmentalize things in a business where things are very abstract. So for the time being, I am just going to go with the flow. I'll take time for myself when there is a lull and work when I need to. We will see how that will work for now. 

As the sun came up this morning, the grey clouds that brought the rain yesterday are beginning to disperse. I see blue sky now and the sun is poking through more than hiding. It is warmer here, and I think that the warm summer air is making one final showing. I even brought back out my shorts again yesterday.

As always, I love Monday's as they are to me a fresh start for a wonderful new week ahead. I wish you all a great week, wherever you are. May it be filled with fun and creativity!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Quite "Time Off"*
> 
> I suppose I need to reevaluate my definition of the meaning of having 'time off'. While I had a wonderful weekend, I had intended to take a couple of "me" days and just putz around the house here and do some things completely for myself. I also wanted to catch up on a couple of things like bringing out the autumn decorations (we don't have many, but I like them anyway) and changing my all season tree to a cool Halloween theme. After all, we are now into the last week of September. Certainly it is time to pack away the beach theme items and bring out something a little more appropriate for the season.
> 
> But alas - things don't always happen the way we plan. I am thrilled to say that we are having our best month ever on the site. It seems that all the hard work that Keith and I have been doing is paying off for us. I know you have seen me write about our growth as a company before, but I mention this because so many people think that when someone has a business like ours they achieve "instant success" and it is so far from the case. These small increments in growth are the results of many, many different actions and lots of planning. Sometimes things work out and other times they don't. I suppose the trick is to have more work out than not and the resulting mix leaves you somewhere ahead of where you started. It is all gradual.
> 
> I also mention this because I don't think a week goes by when I am not asked "how do you succeed in being a designer?" from someone. To me, they may as well be asking "how do you succeed in doing brain surgery?" or something similar because it isn't the type of question that one can answer in a quick sentence (or paragraph, or book for that matter!) It is a combination of many liquid factors and the answer is very different for each person who asks. So many things come into play and the formula that works for one person certainly may not be the best for another. I think that reading and researching and networking and studying trends are all important factors. Then people need to try different things and combinations of things to see what will work for them. There is no quick and easy road. But once on the right path, it can be a wonderful journey.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend cutting orders. I had thought that I would wait until Monday, but as they kept coming in and I saw them piling up, the 'business side' of me wanted to get them out as quickly as possible. By Sunday evening, I had an entire table filled of wood pieces done - most of them ready to ship today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bit more to go on the Terrye French train pieces, but the boot kits and the other kits will all mail out today. I was really proud!
> 
> I was also thrilled that so many people enjoyed my new designs. It really makes me feel that I am starting to get on the right track with things, and that is a definite plus for our business and gives us confidence to continue on. Not only did the new kits sell, but the new patterns that Keith and I posted recently are also doing really well. Our mailing list is really growing fast as well, which means more people are enjoying our designs and will be looking for new things in the future. We are both thrilled about this.
> 
> I also wanted to show off a beautiful gift that I received from a very talented artist named Kerry Anderson. I met Kerry on Facebook a couple of months back and I was immediately in awe of her talent. She is looking to design some painting patterns, and is just starting out. Her art pieces are unique and deep and beautiful and I am continually struck by them every time she posts pictures of her creations. I can't wait for her to create patterns of some of her designs, as I will be the first in line to purchase them. You all know I have my favorite designers and paint their things in my time 'off' and Kerry will be at the top of the list, I am sure.
> 
> Anyway, Kerry sent me this beautiful Jester Key that she painted as a 'thank you' for my support of her new venture as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing? The beautiful detail is just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry's style is just so wonderful! If you could see this piece up close, I am sure you will be blown away as I am with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see good things in Kerry's future, and I can't wait until she begins making patterns for her beautiful artwork. I am sure that once the painting community sees her talent that she will be embraced as one of the industry's finest. You can bet that I will be showing more of her amazing work here in my blog. I think it is a real treat for everyone to see. As Kerry develops her business, I will be sure to offer links so you will be able to find her. Right now she is still in the process of getting things off the ground.
> 
> I love knowing so many creative people. As I was working this weekend on orders, I thought of all the creative hands that my wood pieces would be passed on to and it made me happy and made me feel good about everything. While I suppose that I didn't really have 'time off', I did spend it in a way that makes me happy. And that is what is the most important things, isn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that you can't really completely take time off from a business such as mine. To me, it is like a parent taking time off from their children. You can get away for short bits of time, but you are always drawn back into things. But that isn't always bad.
> 
> While trying to keep a structure in place can be a good thing, it isn't always the most practical. I am beginning to think that I am trying just a bit too hard to compartmentalize things in a business where things are very abstract. So for the time being, I am just going to go with the flow. I'll take time for myself when there is a lull and work when I need to. We will see how that will work for now.
> 
> As the sun came up this morning, the grey clouds that brought the rain yesterday are beginning to disperse. I see blue sky now and the sun is poking through more than hiding. It is warmer here, and I think that the warm summer air is making one final showing. I even brought back out my shorts again yesterday.
> 
> As always, I love Monday's as they are to me a fresh start for a wonderful new week ahead. I wish you all a great week, wherever you are. May it be filled with fun and creativity!


Sheila, Both Keith and you are such wonderful artist and professional craftsmen I am so VERY glad the business is developing so well. I grew up in a efficient "Mom and Pop" clothing dry goods business and worked after school and on weekends from age 8 until age 18. I experienced good inventory turns of about 5-7 on most MDSE, but we never really prospered because of poor traffic and location and the economy was fast moving to the charge account system which we couldn't accommodate Thus the much larger stores with multiple locations moved to the suburbs and simply put drove us out of business. That Jester Key is truly magnificent and a work of art. That Friend paints wonderfully. Please pass my acknowledgement to her. Thanks for sharing it. Sorry you missed your time for yourself, but approve that you accomplished so much toward filling your orders. Press on with "PRIDE" (Professional Results In Daily Efforts).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Quite "Time Off"*
> 
> I suppose I need to reevaluate my definition of the meaning of having 'time off'. While I had a wonderful weekend, I had intended to take a couple of "me" days and just putz around the house here and do some things completely for myself. I also wanted to catch up on a couple of things like bringing out the autumn decorations (we don't have many, but I like them anyway) and changing my all season tree to a cool Halloween theme. After all, we are now into the last week of September. Certainly it is time to pack away the beach theme items and bring out something a little more appropriate for the season.
> 
> But alas - things don't always happen the way we plan. I am thrilled to say that we are having our best month ever on the site. It seems that all the hard work that Keith and I have been doing is paying off for us. I know you have seen me write about our growth as a company before, but I mention this because so many people think that when someone has a business like ours they achieve "instant success" and it is so far from the case. These small increments in growth are the results of many, many different actions and lots of planning. Sometimes things work out and other times they don't. I suppose the trick is to have more work out than not and the resulting mix leaves you somewhere ahead of where you started. It is all gradual.
> 
> I also mention this because I don't think a week goes by when I am not asked "how do you succeed in being a designer?" from someone. To me, they may as well be asking "how do you succeed in doing brain surgery?" or something similar because it isn't the type of question that one can answer in a quick sentence (or paragraph, or book for that matter!) It is a combination of many liquid factors and the answer is very different for each person who asks. So many things come into play and the formula that works for one person certainly may not be the best for another. I think that reading and researching and networking and studying trends are all important factors. Then people need to try different things and combinations of things to see what will work for them. There is no quick and easy road. But once on the right path, it can be a wonderful journey.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend cutting orders. I had thought that I would wait until Monday, but as they kept coming in and I saw them piling up, the 'business side' of me wanted to get them out as quickly as possible. By Sunday evening, I had an entire table filled of wood pieces done - most of them ready to ship today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bit more to go on the Terrye French train pieces, but the boot kits and the other kits will all mail out today. I was really proud!
> 
> I was also thrilled that so many people enjoyed my new designs. It really makes me feel that I am starting to get on the right track with things, and that is a definite plus for our business and gives us confidence to continue on. Not only did the new kits sell, but the new patterns that Keith and I posted recently are also doing really well. Our mailing list is really growing fast as well, which means more people are enjoying our designs and will be looking for new things in the future. We are both thrilled about this.
> 
> I also wanted to show off a beautiful gift that I received from a very talented artist named Kerry Anderson. I met Kerry on Facebook a couple of months back and I was immediately in awe of her talent. She is looking to design some painting patterns, and is just starting out. Her art pieces are unique and deep and beautiful and I am continually struck by them every time she posts pictures of her creations. I can't wait for her to create patterns of some of her designs, as I will be the first in line to purchase them. You all know I have my favorite designers and paint their things in my time 'off' and Kerry will be at the top of the list, I am sure.
> 
> Anyway, Kerry sent me this beautiful Jester Key that she painted as a 'thank you' for my support of her new venture as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing? The beautiful detail is just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry's style is just so wonderful! If you could see this piece up close, I am sure you will be blown away as I am with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see good things in Kerry's future, and I can't wait until she begins making patterns for her beautiful artwork. I am sure that once the painting community sees her talent that she will be embraced as one of the industry's finest. You can bet that I will be showing more of her amazing work here in my blog. I think it is a real treat for everyone to see. As Kerry develops her business, I will be sure to offer links so you will be able to find her. Right now she is still in the process of getting things off the ground.
> 
> I love knowing so many creative people. As I was working this weekend on orders, I thought of all the creative hands that my wood pieces would be passed on to and it made me happy and made me feel good about everything. While I suppose that I didn't really have 'time off', I did spend it in a way that makes me happy. And that is what is the most important things, isn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that you can't really completely take time off from a business such as mine. To me, it is like a parent taking time off from their children. You can get away for short bits of time, but you are always drawn back into things. But that isn't always bad.
> 
> While trying to keep a structure in place can be a good thing, it isn't always the most practical. I am beginning to think that I am trying just a bit too hard to compartmentalize things in a business where things are very abstract. So for the time being, I am just going to go with the flow. I'll take time for myself when there is a lull and work when I need to. We will see how that will work for now.
> 
> As the sun came up this morning, the grey clouds that brought the rain yesterday are beginning to disperse. I see blue sky now and the sun is poking through more than hiding. It is warmer here, and I think that the warm summer air is making one final showing. I even brought back out my shorts again yesterday.
> 
> As always, I love Monday's as they are to me a fresh start for a wonderful new week ahead. I wish you all a great week, wherever you are. May it be filled with fun and creativity!


Thank you Russell. 

Yes - I certainly don't want to come off as 'complaining' about my busy time. I am really THRILLED about it! I made the days nice, with good music and good food and I really enjoyed my woodworking time a great deal. I must admit that I was a bit tired last night, but it was a good type of tired - one that one feels after accomplishment.

Kerry is a tremendously talented artist and I promise to send your good thoughts along. You will be seeing more of her work here as well, as I want to do all I can to help her get out in the world. She is still in the process of developing her business, so there are no links to provide right now, but I will do so as soon as they come available.

Thank you for stopping in and sharing your story. I think that everyone learns form others' experiences and hearing about how others have had successes and also failures. I don't look upon failures as being bad if we do learn something from them. There is positive in just about everything if we look hard enough.

Take care and have a great week, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Quite "Time Off"*
> 
> I suppose I need to reevaluate my definition of the meaning of having 'time off'. While I had a wonderful weekend, I had intended to take a couple of "me" days and just putz around the house here and do some things completely for myself. I also wanted to catch up on a couple of things like bringing out the autumn decorations (we don't have many, but I like them anyway) and changing my all season tree to a cool Halloween theme. After all, we are now into the last week of September. Certainly it is time to pack away the beach theme items and bring out something a little more appropriate for the season.
> 
> But alas - things don't always happen the way we plan. I am thrilled to say that we are having our best month ever on the site. It seems that all the hard work that Keith and I have been doing is paying off for us. I know you have seen me write about our growth as a company before, but I mention this because so many people think that when someone has a business like ours they achieve "instant success" and it is so far from the case. These small increments in growth are the results of many, many different actions and lots of planning. Sometimes things work out and other times they don't. I suppose the trick is to have more work out than not and the resulting mix leaves you somewhere ahead of where you started. It is all gradual.
> 
> I also mention this because I don't think a week goes by when I am not asked "how do you succeed in being a designer?" from someone. To me, they may as well be asking "how do you succeed in doing brain surgery?" or something similar because it isn't the type of question that one can answer in a quick sentence (or paragraph, or book for that matter!) It is a combination of many liquid factors and the answer is very different for each person who asks. So many things come into play and the formula that works for one person certainly may not be the best for another. I think that reading and researching and networking and studying trends are all important factors. Then people need to try different things and combinations of things to see what will work for them. There is no quick and easy road. But once on the right path, it can be a wonderful journey.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend cutting orders. I had thought that I would wait until Monday, but as they kept coming in and I saw them piling up, the 'business side' of me wanted to get them out as quickly as possible. By Sunday evening, I had an entire table filled of wood pieces done - most of them ready to ship today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bit more to go on the Terrye French train pieces, but the boot kits and the other kits will all mail out today. I was really proud!
> 
> I was also thrilled that so many people enjoyed my new designs. It really makes me feel that I am starting to get on the right track with things, and that is a definite plus for our business and gives us confidence to continue on. Not only did the new kits sell, but the new patterns that Keith and I posted recently are also doing really well. Our mailing list is really growing fast as well, which means more people are enjoying our designs and will be looking for new things in the future. We are both thrilled about this.
> 
> I also wanted to show off a beautiful gift that I received from a very talented artist named Kerry Anderson. I met Kerry on Facebook a couple of months back and I was immediately in awe of her talent. She is looking to design some painting patterns, and is just starting out. Her art pieces are unique and deep and beautiful and I am continually struck by them every time she posts pictures of her creations. I can't wait for her to create patterns of some of her designs, as I will be the first in line to purchase them. You all know I have my favorite designers and paint their things in my time 'off' and Kerry will be at the top of the list, I am sure.
> 
> Anyway, Kerry sent me this beautiful Jester Key that she painted as a 'thank you' for my support of her new venture as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing? The beautiful detail is just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry's style is just so wonderful! If you could see this piece up close, I am sure you will be blown away as I am with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see good things in Kerry's future, and I can't wait until she begins making patterns for her beautiful artwork. I am sure that once the painting community sees her talent that she will be embraced as one of the industry's finest. You can bet that I will be showing more of her amazing work here in my blog. I think it is a real treat for everyone to see. As Kerry develops her business, I will be sure to offer links so you will be able to find her. Right now she is still in the process of getting things off the ground.
> 
> I love knowing so many creative people. As I was working this weekend on orders, I thought of all the creative hands that my wood pieces would be passed on to and it made me happy and made me feel good about everything. While I suppose that I didn't really have 'time off', I did spend it in a way that makes me happy. And that is what is the most important things, isn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that you can't really completely take time off from a business such as mine. To me, it is like a parent taking time off from their children. You can get away for short bits of time, but you are always drawn back into things. But that isn't always bad.
> 
> While trying to keep a structure in place can be a good thing, it isn't always the most practical. I am beginning to think that I am trying just a bit too hard to compartmentalize things in a business where things are very abstract. So for the time being, I am just going to go with the flow. I'll take time for myself when there is a lull and work when I need to. We will see how that will work for now.
> 
> As the sun came up this morning, the grey clouds that brought the rain yesterday are beginning to disperse. I see blue sky now and the sun is poking through more than hiding. It is warmer here, and I think that the warm summer air is making one final showing. I even brought back out my shorts again yesterday.
> 
> As always, I love Monday's as they are to me a fresh start for a wonderful new week ahead. I wish you all a great week, wherever you are. May it be filled with fun and creativity!


I always admire how much you can get cut in a few hours. I'm a slow scroller but I enjoy the process and since I'm not in business and don't need volume production, my pace works for me. It's probably just as well I'm not in business! 
Kerry's work is beautiful. I'm sure she will do well with her designs and I look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Not Quite "Time Off"*
> 
> I suppose I need to reevaluate my definition of the meaning of having 'time off'. While I had a wonderful weekend, I had intended to take a couple of "me" days and just putz around the house here and do some things completely for myself. I also wanted to catch up on a couple of things like bringing out the autumn decorations (we don't have many, but I like them anyway) and changing my all season tree to a cool Halloween theme. After all, we are now into the last week of September. Certainly it is time to pack away the beach theme items and bring out something a little more appropriate for the season.
> 
> But alas - things don't always happen the way we plan. I am thrilled to say that we are having our best month ever on the site. It seems that all the hard work that Keith and I have been doing is paying off for us. I know you have seen me write about our growth as a company before, but I mention this because so many people think that when someone has a business like ours they achieve "instant success" and it is so far from the case. These small increments in growth are the results of many, many different actions and lots of planning. Sometimes things work out and other times they don't. I suppose the trick is to have more work out than not and the resulting mix leaves you somewhere ahead of where you started. It is all gradual.
> 
> I also mention this because I don't think a week goes by when I am not asked "how do you succeed in being a designer?" from someone. To me, they may as well be asking "how do you succeed in doing brain surgery?" or something similar because it isn't the type of question that one can answer in a quick sentence (or paragraph, or book for that matter!) It is a combination of many liquid factors and the answer is very different for each person who asks. So many things come into play and the formula that works for one person certainly may not be the best for another. I think that reading and researching and networking and studying trends are all important factors. Then people need to try different things and combinations of things to see what will work for them. There is no quick and easy road. But once on the right path, it can be a wonderful journey.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend cutting orders. I had thought that I would wait until Monday, but as they kept coming in and I saw them piling up, the 'business side' of me wanted to get them out as quickly as possible. By Sunday evening, I had an entire table filled of wood pieces done - most of them ready to ship today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bit more to go on the Terrye French train pieces, but the boot kits and the other kits will all mail out today. I was really proud!
> 
> I was also thrilled that so many people enjoyed my new designs. It really makes me feel that I am starting to get on the right track with things, and that is a definite plus for our business and gives us confidence to continue on. Not only did the new kits sell, but the new patterns that Keith and I posted recently are also doing really well. Our mailing list is really growing fast as well, which means more people are enjoying our designs and will be looking for new things in the future. We are both thrilled about this.
> 
> I also wanted to show off a beautiful gift that I received from a very talented artist named Kerry Anderson. I met Kerry on Facebook a couple of months back and I was immediately in awe of her talent. She is looking to design some painting patterns, and is just starting out. Her art pieces are unique and deep and beautiful and I am continually struck by them every time she posts pictures of her creations. I can't wait for her to create patterns of some of her designs, as I will be the first in line to purchase them. You all know I have my favorite designers and paint their things in my time 'off' and Kerry will be at the top of the list, I am sure.
> 
> Anyway, Kerry sent me this beautiful Jester Key that she painted as a 'thank you' for my support of her new venture as a designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing? The beautiful detail is just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry's style is just so wonderful! If you could see this piece up close, I am sure you will be blown away as I am with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see good things in Kerry's future, and I can't wait until she begins making patterns for her beautiful artwork. I am sure that once the painting community sees her talent that she will be embraced as one of the industry's finest. You can bet that I will be showing more of her amazing work here in my blog. I think it is a real treat for everyone to see. As Kerry develops her business, I will be sure to offer links so you will be able to find her. Right now she is still in the process of getting things off the ground.
> 
> I love knowing so many creative people. As I was working this weekend on orders, I thought of all the creative hands that my wood pieces would be passed on to and it made me happy and made me feel good about everything. While I suppose that I didn't really have 'time off', I did spend it in a way that makes me happy. And that is what is the most important things, isn't it?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that you can't really completely take time off from a business such as mine. To me, it is like a parent taking time off from their children. You can get away for short bits of time, but you are always drawn back into things. But that isn't always bad.
> 
> While trying to keep a structure in place can be a good thing, it isn't always the most practical. I am beginning to think that I am trying just a bit too hard to compartmentalize things in a business where things are very abstract. So for the time being, I am just going to go with the flow. I'll take time for myself when there is a lull and work when I need to. We will see how that will work for now.
> 
> As the sun came up this morning, the grey clouds that brought the rain yesterday are beginning to disperse. I see blue sky now and the sun is poking through more than hiding. It is warmer here, and I think that the warm summer air is making one final showing. I even brought back out my shorts again yesterday.
> 
> As always, I love Monday's as they are to me a fresh start for a wonderful new week ahead. I wish you all a great week, wherever you are. May it be filled with fun and creativity!


Yes, Anna - I am so impressed by Kerry's work. I can assure you I will be showing more of it in the near future.

I scroll fast but I paint really slow. I watch other painters fly through stuff and I am amazed. I think that is why I can scroll for some extra money on the side, but I don't paint for profit. There is none to be had for me! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Early Bird Gets the Worm*

After a very busy day yesterday, I got a very early start this morning.

I can't say that it happened because I am overly ambitious or anything so noble as that, but my dear cat Coco decided at 4:15 that I had enough sleep and it was high time I get up and feed her a decent meal. She chose to quietly but persistently scrape at my closed bedroom door until I finally gave in and decided to get up. After all - it was close to my usual time of waking. Close enough that I knew I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep again. So here I am.

However, I did NOT give into her demands and as of now (nearly 6am) I still have not fed her. In her dish sits the food I presented last evening. Completely untouched. I can see this is going to be one of those 'battles of the wills' that we have with our children and pets and I am determined to emerge the victor. Just because I am here typing instead of sleeping doesn't mean I lost. In my ever-optimistic outlook of things, I can look upon this event as a gift of nearly two extra hours to accomplish things today.

Thank you, Coco.

Those of you who read may remember last week when I had to take my dear Coco to the vet. She had a very ill tummy for a while and she had lost nearly two pounds in a few weeks' time. While she was always what I would consider a "puker", this was above and beyond the usual and I could see she was losing weight and getting a bit concerned. I traipsed her into the vet (which is 45 minutes away) and after determining that she did lose a significant amount of weight, we needed to leave her there for the day so they could do some testing. We brought her home that evening with all the tests being normal and had instructions to change her food and bring in a poopie 'sample' on Tuesday when the doctor would be able to test it.

I began my day yesterday hopping in the car and making the round trip to Yarmouth in record time. Coco had cooperated in the morning and there was no time like the present, so I took advantage of my good fortune and got things handled early, so not to disrupt my day too much. We were happy that the new food regime seemed to be working, as in the past several days Coco's tummy had settled down considerably.

But that's not to say it has not been challenging.

With Richard already on a special diet for his 'lazy bowels' we now has two of our three pets on special diets. Naturally, they don't like the food that they are required to eat. Each of the three likes something else.

-Coco wants dry food, that she can no longer have

-Pancakes wants Rich's food - the $50 a bag high fiber diet from the vet

-Richard wants Pancakes' regular dry food, which he doesn't digest well, or he will go for Coco's food (the wet food) which is the same thing that is in his bowl most of the time that he ignores

Go figure. . .

So among this circus of feeding throughout the day, I tried to get some more orders completed. I even recruited my little elf Edgar to give me a hand with sanding:










(That's Pancakes photo-bombing in the background)

I received the phone call from the vet shortly after lunch. It appears that everything is OK with Coco and since her tummy somewhat settled, she suggested that we administer fur ball medication to Coco daily for the next week and then twice weekly after that to help maintain her. Easier said than done. She hates the stuff.

I had tried that about two weeks ago, before the $200+ and trip to the vet, as I suspected that may be the case. We had some of it here because Richard also needs it for his lazy bowel thing. While I feel fortunate that the pet gods have aligned themselves so that the two of them both need the same medication, their good grace only reached so far, as Coco will simply not ingest it. Any effort to do so in the past has resulted in her spitting it all over and flinging it as far as the walls. (And I consider myself a 'veteran' at administrating any type of medication to cats.) I do believe that she will win that battle every time.

So I opened myself to suggestions on Facebook yesterday and one of them - by my friend who rivals me with her 'cat experience' - suggested olive oil on her food.

Which brings us to 4:15 this morning, and a small dish of cat food with olive oil in it. And one hungry and stubborn cat.

At least the olive oil keeps it fresher. It's going to be a long battle.

It is still pitch black out as I write. It is garbage day, but still too dark for me to venture across the road to bring it to the street. So I thought I would get ahead on things and write my blog early today. I have one more day of cutting and shipping some special orders, and then I can (hopefully this time!) take some time to do things around the house here before I start on designing my next project. I have in mind what to do, but I still have summer things on my tree and a welcome wreath at my door with the beach themed ornaments. And here it is autumn.

But in the big picture, Coco is fine. That is what is most important. She is a couple of pounds lighter, and by no means a small cat. Perhaps the weight loss and new diet will help keep her healthier and around a bit longer. I'll use these extra hours to my advantage to get a head start on my day. For besides that fleeting moment when I was quite cross with her for pawing at the door this morning, she is a dear, sweet cat and I love her very much.

So does Edgar:










Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Early Bird Gets the Worm*
> 
> After a very busy day yesterday, I got a very early start this morning.
> 
> I can't say that it happened because I am overly ambitious or anything so noble as that, but my dear cat Coco decided at 4:15 that I had enough sleep and it was high time I get up and feed her a decent meal. She chose to quietly but persistently scrape at my closed bedroom door until I finally gave in and decided to get up. After all - it was close to my usual time of waking. Close enough that I knew I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep again. So here I am.
> 
> However, I did NOT give into her demands and as of now (nearly 6am) I still have not fed her. In her dish sits the food I presented last evening. Completely untouched. I can see this is going to be one of those 'battles of the wills' that we have with our children and pets and I am determined to emerge the victor. Just because I am here typing instead of sleeping doesn't mean I lost. In my ever-optimistic outlook of things, I can look upon this event as a gift of nearly two extra hours to accomplish things today.
> 
> Thank you, Coco.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember last week when I had to take my dear Coco to the vet. She had a very ill tummy for a while and she had lost nearly two pounds in a few weeks' time. While she was always what I would consider a "puker", this was above and beyond the usual and I could see she was losing weight and getting a bit concerned. I traipsed her into the vet (which is 45 minutes away) and after determining that she did lose a significant amount of weight, we needed to leave her there for the day so they could do some testing. We brought her home that evening with all the tests being normal and had instructions to change her food and bring in a poopie 'sample' on Tuesday when the doctor would be able to test it.
> 
> I began my day yesterday hopping in the car and making the round trip to Yarmouth in record time. Coco had cooperated in the morning and there was no time like the present, so I took advantage of my good fortune and got things handled early, so not to disrupt my day too much. We were happy that the new food regime seemed to be working, as in the past several days Coco's tummy had settled down considerably.
> 
> But that's not to say it has not been challenging.
> 
> With Richard already on a special diet for his 'lazy bowels' we now has two of our three pets on special diets. Naturally, they don't like the food that they are required to eat. Each of the three likes something else.
> 
> -Coco wants dry food, that she can no longer have
> 
> -Pancakes wants Rich's food - the $50 a bag high fiber diet from the vet
> 
> -Richard wants Pancakes' regular dry food, which he doesn't digest well, or he will go for Coco's food (the wet food) which is the same thing that is in his bowl most of the time that he ignores
> 
> Go figure. . .
> 
> So among this circus of feeding throughout the day, I tried to get some more orders completed. I even recruited my little elf Edgar to give me a hand with sanding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Pancakes photo-bombing in the background)
> 
> I received the phone call from the vet shortly after lunch. It appears that everything is OK with Coco and since her tummy somewhat settled, she suggested that we administer fur ball medication to Coco daily for the next week and then twice weekly after that to help maintain her. Easier said than done. She hates the stuff.
> 
> I had tried that about two weeks ago, before the $200+ and trip to the vet, as I suspected that may be the case. We had some of it here because Richard also needs it for his lazy bowel thing. While I feel fortunate that the pet gods have aligned themselves so that the two of them both need the same medication, their good grace only reached so far, as Coco will simply not ingest it. Any effort to do so in the past has resulted in her spitting it all over and flinging it as far as the walls. (And I consider myself a 'veteran' at administrating any type of medication to cats.) I do believe that she will win that battle every time.
> 
> So I opened myself to suggestions on Facebook yesterday and one of them - by my friend who rivals me with her 'cat experience' - suggested olive oil on her food.
> 
> Which brings us to 4:15 this morning, and a small dish of cat food with olive oil in it. And one hungry and stubborn cat.
> 
> At least the olive oil keeps it fresher. It's going to be a long battle.
> 
> It is still pitch black out as I write. It is garbage day, but still too dark for me to venture across the road to bring it to the street. So I thought I would get ahead on things and write my blog early today. I have one more day of cutting and shipping some special orders, and then I can (hopefully this time!) take some time to do things around the house here before I start on designing my next project. I have in mind what to do, but I still have summer things on my tree and a welcome wreath at my door with the beach themed ornaments. And here it is autumn.
> 
> But in the big picture, Coco is fine. That is what is most important. She is a couple of pounds lighter, and by no means a small cat. Perhaps the weight loss and new diet will help keep her healthier and around a bit longer. I'll use these extra hours to my advantage to get a head start on my day. For besides that fleeting moment when I was quite cross with her for pawing at the door this morning, she is a dear, sweet cat and I love her very much.
> 
> So does Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Gotta luv them 4-legged kids.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Early Bird Gets the Worm*
> 
> After a very busy day yesterday, I got a very early start this morning.
> 
> I can't say that it happened because I am overly ambitious or anything so noble as that, but my dear cat Coco decided at 4:15 that I had enough sleep and it was high time I get up and feed her a decent meal. She chose to quietly but persistently scrape at my closed bedroom door until I finally gave in and decided to get up. After all - it was close to my usual time of waking. Close enough that I knew I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep again. So here I am.
> 
> However, I did NOT give into her demands and as of now (nearly 6am) I still have not fed her. In her dish sits the food I presented last evening. Completely untouched. I can see this is going to be one of those 'battles of the wills' that we have with our children and pets and I am determined to emerge the victor. Just because I am here typing instead of sleeping doesn't mean I lost. In my ever-optimistic outlook of things, I can look upon this event as a gift of nearly two extra hours to accomplish things today.
> 
> Thank you, Coco.
> 
> Those of you who read may remember last week when I had to take my dear Coco to the vet. She had a very ill tummy for a while and she had lost nearly two pounds in a few weeks' time. While she was always what I would consider a "puker", this was above and beyond the usual and I could see she was losing weight and getting a bit concerned. I traipsed her into the vet (which is 45 minutes away) and after determining that she did lose a significant amount of weight, we needed to leave her there for the day so they could do some testing. We brought her home that evening with all the tests being normal and had instructions to change her food and bring in a poopie 'sample' on Tuesday when the doctor would be able to test it.
> 
> I began my day yesterday hopping in the car and making the round trip to Yarmouth in record time. Coco had cooperated in the morning and there was no time like the present, so I took advantage of my good fortune and got things handled early, so not to disrupt my day too much. We were happy that the new food regime seemed to be working, as in the past several days Coco's tummy had settled down considerably.
> 
> But that's not to say it has not been challenging.
> 
> With Richard already on a special diet for his 'lazy bowels' we now has two of our three pets on special diets. Naturally, they don't like the food that they are required to eat. Each of the three likes something else.
> 
> -Coco wants dry food, that she can no longer have
> 
> -Pancakes wants Rich's food - the $50 a bag high fiber diet from the vet
> 
> -Richard wants Pancakes' regular dry food, which he doesn't digest well, or he will go for Coco's food (the wet food) which is the same thing that is in his bowl most of the time that he ignores
> 
> Go figure. . .
> 
> So among this circus of feeding throughout the day, I tried to get some more orders completed. I even recruited my little elf Edgar to give me a hand with sanding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Pancakes photo-bombing in the background)
> 
> I received the phone call from the vet shortly after lunch. It appears that everything is OK with Coco and since her tummy somewhat settled, she suggested that we administer fur ball medication to Coco daily for the next week and then twice weekly after that to help maintain her. Easier said than done. She hates the stuff.
> 
> I had tried that about two weeks ago, before the $200+ and trip to the vet, as I suspected that may be the case. We had some of it here because Richard also needs it for his lazy bowel thing. While I feel fortunate that the pet gods have aligned themselves so that the two of them both need the same medication, their good grace only reached so far, as Coco will simply not ingest it. Any effort to do so in the past has resulted in her spitting it all over and flinging it as far as the walls. (And I consider myself a 'veteran' at administrating any type of medication to cats.) I do believe that she will win that battle every time.
> 
> So I opened myself to suggestions on Facebook yesterday and one of them - by my friend who rivals me with her 'cat experience' - suggested olive oil on her food.
> 
> Which brings us to 4:15 this morning, and a small dish of cat food with olive oil in it. And one hungry and stubborn cat.
> 
> At least the olive oil keeps it fresher. It's going to be a long battle.
> 
> It is still pitch black out as I write. It is garbage day, but still too dark for me to venture across the road to bring it to the street. So I thought I would get ahead on things and write my blog early today. I have one more day of cutting and shipping some special orders, and then I can (hopefully this time!) take some time to do things around the house here before I start on designing my next project. I have in mind what to do, but I still have summer things on my tree and a welcome wreath at my door with the beach themed ornaments. And here it is autumn.
> 
> But in the big picture, Coco is fine. That is what is most important. She is a couple of pounds lighter, and by no means a small cat. Perhaps the weight loss and new diet will help keep her healthier and around a bit longer. I'll use these extra hours to my advantage to get a head start on my day. For besides that fleeting moment when I was quite cross with her for pawing at the door this morning, she is a dear, sweet cat and I love her very much.
> 
> So does Edgar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thanks, Roger. We are so happy she is better. 

I hope you have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrollgirl*

These past several weeks have been increasingly busy. Part of me feels a bit bad because I have been missing my blog from time to time, but for the most part, I am thrilled that I am so busy. After all - this is what I have worked for all of these years. I would be a fool if I complained.

As we enter the last weekend of September, I once again sit in wonder as to how quickly time seems to pass. Wasn't it just the other day that we were welcoming the first day of summer? It all seems to have passed in the blink of an eye.

I had intended to write a quick post yesterday, but something came up early and instead of writing, I had a wonderful phone visit with a dear friend of mine. I have known her for almost 40 years, (yes - I am THAT old!) and while our lives meander following their own directions, it is always a wonderful feeling when our paths cross and we are able to talk. It is as if we haven't missed a beat. Friends like that are rare and priceless, and I know that the time spent visiting should be cherished. And it is.

So by the time I was done I needed to do other things and there went the post for the day.

But that's OK. While I value each of your friendships, I know you will all understand. Sometimes 'life' has to come first. Besides - after over 1400 posts, I no longer feel the urgency to write here every single day. I wonder if after this many entries if my day to day routine is getting somewhat boring to you all and I should just write on the days when there is something significant or creative to show you all. But usually that is just about every day anyway. Even if it is something small. I do try to bring a positive attitude and speak about things that are inspiring to me and hopefully you as well. I think that is what blogging is all about.

My past week was filled with creativity, although I don't know how many of you would be inspired by it. I have been incredibly busy doing 'hands-on' woodworking, and in a very happy place.

One of the greatest things about my life is that I not only create painting designs, but woodworking designs as well. This has opened a huge world of creativity to me and allows me to create not only the design, but the surfaces as well. The boundaries for my ideas are truly limitless and I can think of something and usually create it completely independent of others. I like that and I like the freedom of designing it offers. Perhaps that is why I have so many free flowing ideas.

I have also enjoyed creating a limited amount of wood surfaces for my painting friends to enjoy. While I can't mass produce many of the delicate fretwork pieces efficiently enough to be practical, I am still able to create a variety of surfaces that my painting followers can enjoy. While there are several companies available for surfaces, being small and personal means that I am able to supply some custom woodworking surfaces at a decent price - without having any minimum requirements or things like that. Because we are small, it doesn't take many orders to fill our days and it is a nice opportunity for me to go to my saw and enjoy the woodworking part of my business. Yes - for me it is FUN and I have even come to embrace the sanding part of the process. That is the part that most who I talk to despise. But I feel that it really completes the piece and brings out the beauty of the surface. I love the look and feel of properly sanded wood and I do take a lot of pride in knowing that my pieces will go to those who will transform them into beautiful keepsakes. It is all good.

So this week, for the most part I have had my "scrollgirl" hat on. There was a flurry of orders for wood pieces and I spent the entire week working on orders to be shipped out. I was even able to make a couple of extra sets for reserve and get ahead a little bit. As I look at the final set of boxes sitting on my table and ready to be shipped, I feel a pretty good sense of accomplishment for the week. I am very pleased. The last pile of wood items looked great though:










But I am ready now to get back to some other things. My little tree is still decorated for the beach. I have some things I want to paint. I have oodles of designs that I need to develop and create. It is all good.

It is dark now when I awake. I have once again needed to pull my favorite lap blanket out in the morning as I sit here at my computer. I am immediately visited by one or more cats, who come to snuggle and enjoy the warmth as we watch the sun rise together.

This morning I looked up just as it was beginning to get light out. There was a pink glow to the east in the sky. I hurried and got my camera and snapped a quick shot of what I saw:










While the phone lines tend to ruin the picture, you can get an idea of the beautiful show that I was priviledged to seeing. What the photograph missed was the misty haze that accompanied the pink light. It was awesome.

What a beautiful way to start the day! To me - that alone is worth getting up early. Between witnessing that beauty, the cats, and coffee, I would say it was a perfect morning. I look forward to another wonderful day ahead. I have much planned and I intend on enjoying every minute of what the day brings. It is going to be another fun and creative day! I hope you all enjoy it as well.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl*
> 
> These past several weeks have been increasingly busy. Part of me feels a bit bad because I have been missing my blog from time to time, but for the most part, I am thrilled that I am so busy. After all - this is what I have worked for all of these years. I would be a fool if I complained.
> 
> As we enter the last weekend of September, I once again sit in wonder as to how quickly time seems to pass. Wasn't it just the other day that we were welcoming the first day of summer? It all seems to have passed in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I had intended to write a quick post yesterday, but something came up early and instead of writing, I had a wonderful phone visit with a dear friend of mine. I have known her for almost 40 years, (yes - I am THAT old!) and while our lives meander following their own directions, it is always a wonderful feeling when our paths cross and we are able to talk. It is as if we haven't missed a beat. Friends like that are rare and priceless, and I know that the time spent visiting should be cherished. And it is.
> 
> So by the time I was done I needed to do other things and there went the post for the day.
> 
> But that's OK. While I value each of your friendships, I know you will all understand. Sometimes 'life' has to come first. Besides - after over 1400 posts, I no longer feel the urgency to write here every single day. I wonder if after this many entries if my day to day routine is getting somewhat boring to you all and I should just write on the days when there is something significant or creative to show you all. But usually that is just about every day anyway. Even if it is something small. I do try to bring a positive attitude and speak about things that are inspiring to me and hopefully you as well. I think that is what blogging is all about.
> 
> My past week was filled with creativity, although I don't know how many of you would be inspired by it. I have been incredibly busy doing 'hands-on' woodworking, and in a very happy place.
> 
> One of the greatest things about my life is that I not only create painting designs, but woodworking designs as well. This has opened a huge world of creativity to me and allows me to create not only the design, but the surfaces as well. The boundaries for my ideas are truly limitless and I can think of something and usually create it completely independent of others. I like that and I like the freedom of designing it offers. Perhaps that is why I have so many free flowing ideas.
> 
> I have also enjoyed creating a limited amount of wood surfaces for my painting friends to enjoy. While I can't mass produce many of the delicate fretwork pieces efficiently enough to be practical, I am still able to create a variety of surfaces that my painting followers can enjoy. While there are several companies available for surfaces, being small and personal means that I am able to supply some custom woodworking surfaces at a decent price - without having any minimum requirements or things like that. Because we are small, it doesn't take many orders to fill our days and it is a nice opportunity for me to go to my saw and enjoy the woodworking part of my business. Yes - for me it is FUN and I have even come to embrace the sanding part of the process. That is the part that most who I talk to despise. But I feel that it really completes the piece and brings out the beauty of the surface. I love the look and feel of properly sanded wood and I do take a lot of pride in knowing that my pieces will go to those who will transform them into beautiful keepsakes. It is all good.
> 
> So this week, for the most part I have had my "scrollgirl" hat on. There was a flurry of orders for wood pieces and I spent the entire week working on orders to be shipped out. I was even able to make a couple of extra sets for reserve and get ahead a little bit. As I look at the final set of boxes sitting on my table and ready to be shipped, I feel a pretty good sense of accomplishment for the week. I am very pleased. The last pile of wood items looked great though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am ready now to get back to some other things. My little tree is still decorated for the beach. I have some things I want to paint. I have oodles of designs that I need to develop and create. It is all good.
> 
> It is dark now when I awake. I have once again needed to pull my favorite lap blanket out in the morning as I sit here at my computer. I am immediately visited by one or more cats, who come to snuggle and enjoy the warmth as we watch the sun rise together.
> 
> This morning I looked up just as it was beginning to get light out. There was a pink glow to the east in the sky. I hurried and got my camera and snapped a quick shot of what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the phone lines tend to ruin the picture, you can get an idea of the beautiful show that I was priviledged to seeing. What the photograph missed was the misty haze that accompanied the pink light. It was awesome.
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day! To me - that alone is worth getting up early. Between witnessing that beauty, the cats, and coffee, I would say it was a perfect morning. I look forward to another wonderful day ahead. I have much planned and I intend on enjoying every minute of what the day brings. It is going to be another fun and creative day! I hope you all enjoy it as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Wow! What a beautiful sunrise! A great way to start the day. Congrats on your continued success in your business. What a beautiful pile of scrolled wood!
We had a very wet start to the day but the sunset this evening made up for it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl*
> 
> These past several weeks have been increasingly busy. Part of me feels a bit bad because I have been missing my blog from time to time, but for the most part, I am thrilled that I am so busy. After all - this is what I have worked for all of these years. I would be a fool if I complained.
> 
> As we enter the last weekend of September, I once again sit in wonder as to how quickly time seems to pass. Wasn't it just the other day that we were welcoming the first day of summer? It all seems to have passed in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I had intended to write a quick post yesterday, but something came up early and instead of writing, I had a wonderful phone visit with a dear friend of mine. I have known her for almost 40 years, (yes - I am THAT old!) and while our lives meander following their own directions, it is always a wonderful feeling when our paths cross and we are able to talk. It is as if we haven't missed a beat. Friends like that are rare and priceless, and I know that the time spent visiting should be cherished. And it is.
> 
> So by the time I was done I needed to do other things and there went the post for the day.
> 
> But that's OK. While I value each of your friendships, I know you will all understand. Sometimes 'life' has to come first. Besides - after over 1400 posts, I no longer feel the urgency to write here every single day. I wonder if after this many entries if my day to day routine is getting somewhat boring to you all and I should just write on the days when there is something significant or creative to show you all. But usually that is just about every day anyway. Even if it is something small. I do try to bring a positive attitude and speak about things that are inspiring to me and hopefully you as well. I think that is what blogging is all about.
> 
> My past week was filled with creativity, although I don't know how many of you would be inspired by it. I have been incredibly busy doing 'hands-on' woodworking, and in a very happy place.
> 
> One of the greatest things about my life is that I not only create painting designs, but woodworking designs as well. This has opened a huge world of creativity to me and allows me to create not only the design, but the surfaces as well. The boundaries for my ideas are truly limitless and I can think of something and usually create it completely independent of others. I like that and I like the freedom of designing it offers. Perhaps that is why I have so many free flowing ideas.
> 
> I have also enjoyed creating a limited amount of wood surfaces for my painting friends to enjoy. While I can't mass produce many of the delicate fretwork pieces efficiently enough to be practical, I am still able to create a variety of surfaces that my painting followers can enjoy. While there are several companies available for surfaces, being small and personal means that I am able to supply some custom woodworking surfaces at a decent price - without having any minimum requirements or things like that. Because we are small, it doesn't take many orders to fill our days and it is a nice opportunity for me to go to my saw and enjoy the woodworking part of my business. Yes - for me it is FUN and I have even come to embrace the sanding part of the process. That is the part that most who I talk to despise. But I feel that it really completes the piece and brings out the beauty of the surface. I love the look and feel of properly sanded wood and I do take a lot of pride in knowing that my pieces will go to those who will transform them into beautiful keepsakes. It is all good.
> 
> So this week, for the most part I have had my "scrollgirl" hat on. There was a flurry of orders for wood pieces and I spent the entire week working on orders to be shipped out. I was even able to make a couple of extra sets for reserve and get ahead a little bit. As I look at the final set of boxes sitting on my table and ready to be shipped, I feel a pretty good sense of accomplishment for the week. I am very pleased. The last pile of wood items looked great though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am ready now to get back to some other things. My little tree is still decorated for the beach. I have some things I want to paint. I have oodles of designs that I need to develop and create. It is all good.
> 
> It is dark now when I awake. I have once again needed to pull my favorite lap blanket out in the morning as I sit here at my computer. I am immediately visited by one or more cats, who come to snuggle and enjoy the warmth as we watch the sun rise together.
> 
> This morning I looked up just as it was beginning to get light out. There was a pink glow to the east in the sky. I hurried and got my camera and snapped a quick shot of what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the phone lines tend to ruin the picture, you can get an idea of the beautiful show that I was priviledged to seeing. What the photograph missed was the misty haze that accompanied the pink light. It was awesome.
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day! To me - that alone is worth getting up early. Between witnessing that beauty, the cats, and coffee, I would say it was a perfect morning. I look forward to another wonderful day ahead. I have much planned and I intend on enjoying every minute of what the day brings. It is going to be another fun and creative day! I hope you all enjoy it as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


We have had perfect weather here, Anna. Clear, cool and sunny. I couldn't ask for better. Our leaves are beginning to turn as well. What a great year this has been. 

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl*
> 
> These past several weeks have been increasingly busy. Part of me feels a bit bad because I have been missing my blog from time to time, but for the most part, I am thrilled that I am so busy. After all - this is what I have worked for all of these years. I would be a fool if I complained.
> 
> As we enter the last weekend of September, I once again sit in wonder as to how quickly time seems to pass. Wasn't it just the other day that we were welcoming the first day of summer? It all seems to have passed in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I had intended to write a quick post yesterday, but something came up early and instead of writing, I had a wonderful phone visit with a dear friend of mine. I have known her for almost 40 years, (yes - I am THAT old!) and while our lives meander following their own directions, it is always a wonderful feeling when our paths cross and we are able to talk. It is as if we haven't missed a beat. Friends like that are rare and priceless, and I know that the time spent visiting should be cherished. And it is.
> 
> So by the time I was done I needed to do other things and there went the post for the day.
> 
> But that's OK. While I value each of your friendships, I know you will all understand. Sometimes 'life' has to come first. Besides - after over 1400 posts, I no longer feel the urgency to write here every single day. I wonder if after this many entries if my day to day routine is getting somewhat boring to you all and I should just write on the days when there is something significant or creative to show you all. But usually that is just about every day anyway. Even if it is something small. I do try to bring a positive attitude and speak about things that are inspiring to me and hopefully you as well. I think that is what blogging is all about.
> 
> My past week was filled with creativity, although I don't know how many of you would be inspired by it. I have been incredibly busy doing 'hands-on' woodworking, and in a very happy place.
> 
> One of the greatest things about my life is that I not only create painting designs, but woodworking designs as well. This has opened a huge world of creativity to me and allows me to create not only the design, but the surfaces as well. The boundaries for my ideas are truly limitless and I can think of something and usually create it completely independent of others. I like that and I like the freedom of designing it offers. Perhaps that is why I have so many free flowing ideas.
> 
> I have also enjoyed creating a limited amount of wood surfaces for my painting friends to enjoy. While I can't mass produce many of the delicate fretwork pieces efficiently enough to be practical, I am still able to create a variety of surfaces that my painting followers can enjoy. While there are several companies available for surfaces, being small and personal means that I am able to supply some custom woodworking surfaces at a decent price - without having any minimum requirements or things like that. Because we are small, it doesn't take many orders to fill our days and it is a nice opportunity for me to go to my saw and enjoy the woodworking part of my business. Yes - for me it is FUN and I have even come to embrace the sanding part of the process. That is the part that most who I talk to despise. But I feel that it really completes the piece and brings out the beauty of the surface. I love the look and feel of properly sanded wood and I do take a lot of pride in knowing that my pieces will go to those who will transform them into beautiful keepsakes. It is all good.
> 
> So this week, for the most part I have had my "scrollgirl" hat on. There was a flurry of orders for wood pieces and I spent the entire week working on orders to be shipped out. I was even able to make a couple of extra sets for reserve and get ahead a little bit. As I look at the final set of boxes sitting on my table and ready to be shipped, I feel a pretty good sense of accomplishment for the week. I am very pleased. The last pile of wood items looked great though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am ready now to get back to some other things. My little tree is still decorated for the beach. I have some things I want to paint. I have oodles of designs that I need to develop and create. It is all good.
> 
> It is dark now when I awake. I have once again needed to pull my favorite lap blanket out in the morning as I sit here at my computer. I am immediately visited by one or more cats, who come to snuggle and enjoy the warmth as we watch the sun rise together.
> 
> This morning I looked up just as it was beginning to get light out. There was a pink glow to the east in the sky. I hurried and got my camera and snapped a quick shot of what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the phone lines tend to ruin the picture, you can get an idea of the beautiful show that I was priviledged to seeing. What the photograph missed was the misty haze that accompanied the pink light. It was awesome.
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day! To me - that alone is worth getting up early. Between witnessing that beauty, the cats, and coffee, I would say it was a perfect morning. I look forward to another wonderful day ahead. I have much planned and I intend on enjoying every minute of what the day brings. It is going to be another fun and creative day! I hope you all enjoy it as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


That's a beautiful site to see first thing in the morning. OH, yes, I'm way behind…... Again!!! LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrollgirl*
> 
> These past several weeks have been increasingly busy. Part of me feels a bit bad because I have been missing my blog from time to time, but for the most part, I am thrilled that I am so busy. After all - this is what I have worked for all of these years. I would be a fool if I complained.
> 
> As we enter the last weekend of September, I once again sit in wonder as to how quickly time seems to pass. Wasn't it just the other day that we were welcoming the first day of summer? It all seems to have passed in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I had intended to write a quick post yesterday, but something came up early and instead of writing, I had a wonderful phone visit with a dear friend of mine. I have known her for almost 40 years, (yes - I am THAT old!) and while our lives meander following their own directions, it is always a wonderful feeling when our paths cross and we are able to talk. It is as if we haven't missed a beat. Friends like that are rare and priceless, and I know that the time spent visiting should be cherished. And it is.
> 
> So by the time I was done I needed to do other things and there went the post for the day.
> 
> But that's OK. While I value each of your friendships, I know you will all understand. Sometimes 'life' has to come first. Besides - after over 1400 posts, I no longer feel the urgency to write here every single day. I wonder if after this many entries if my day to day routine is getting somewhat boring to you all and I should just write on the days when there is something significant or creative to show you all. But usually that is just about every day anyway. Even if it is something small. I do try to bring a positive attitude and speak about things that are inspiring to me and hopefully you as well. I think that is what blogging is all about.
> 
> My past week was filled with creativity, although I don't know how many of you would be inspired by it. I have been incredibly busy doing 'hands-on' woodworking, and in a very happy place.
> 
> One of the greatest things about my life is that I not only create painting designs, but woodworking designs as well. This has opened a huge world of creativity to me and allows me to create not only the design, but the surfaces as well. The boundaries for my ideas are truly limitless and I can think of something and usually create it completely independent of others. I like that and I like the freedom of designing it offers. Perhaps that is why I have so many free flowing ideas.
> 
> I have also enjoyed creating a limited amount of wood surfaces for my painting friends to enjoy. While I can't mass produce many of the delicate fretwork pieces efficiently enough to be practical, I am still able to create a variety of surfaces that my painting followers can enjoy. While there are several companies available for surfaces, being small and personal means that I am able to supply some custom woodworking surfaces at a decent price - without having any minimum requirements or things like that. Because we are small, it doesn't take many orders to fill our days and it is a nice opportunity for me to go to my saw and enjoy the woodworking part of my business. Yes - for me it is FUN and I have even come to embrace the sanding part of the process. That is the part that most who I talk to despise. But I feel that it really completes the piece and brings out the beauty of the surface. I love the look and feel of properly sanded wood and I do take a lot of pride in knowing that my pieces will go to those who will transform them into beautiful keepsakes. It is all good.
> 
> So this week, for the most part I have had my "scrollgirl" hat on. There was a flurry of orders for wood pieces and I spent the entire week working on orders to be shipped out. I was even able to make a couple of extra sets for reserve and get ahead a little bit. As I look at the final set of boxes sitting on my table and ready to be shipped, I feel a pretty good sense of accomplishment for the week. I am very pleased. The last pile of wood items looked great though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am ready now to get back to some other things. My little tree is still decorated for the beach. I have some things I want to paint. I have oodles of designs that I need to develop and create. It is all good.
> 
> It is dark now when I awake. I have once again needed to pull my favorite lap blanket out in the morning as I sit here at my computer. I am immediately visited by one or more cats, who come to snuggle and enjoy the warmth as we watch the sun rise together.
> 
> This morning I looked up just as it was beginning to get light out. There was a pink glow to the east in the sky. I hurried and got my camera and snapped a quick shot of what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the phone lines tend to ruin the picture, you can get an idea of the beautiful show that I was priviledged to seeing. What the photograph missed was the misty haze that accompanied the pink light. It was awesome.
> 
> What a beautiful way to start the day! To me - that alone is worth getting up early. Between witnessing that beauty, the cats, and coffee, I would say it was a perfect morning. I look forward to another wonderful day ahead. I have much planned and I intend on enjoying every minute of what the day brings. It is going to be another fun and creative day! I hope you all enjoy it as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Yes, Roger - and it was really THAT pink. It was stunning! 

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Showcase Saturday #1 - Olde Moon Lane Primitives *

Many of you know how much I love and respect other designers and hand made items. Be it painted, wood, glass or just about anything in between, I have always been drawn to others who love to create finished projects to sell. One of the (many) wonderful things that I find in my daily travels on the internet and on Facebook is that there certainly is no shortage of talent in our world, and no matter what taste you have or which season you are shopping for, there is a great wealth of styles and designers to choose from.

One of my weaknesses is what I will refer to as "pretties." These are both seasonal and non-seasonal items, and they may or may not be functional. For lack of a better description, I will just call them "things that I like to look at" and they range from an ornament, a picture, a piece of jewelry, a sculpture or anything else you can imagine. The one thing that they all have in common is that they are truly hand created - usually by a single person. To me that makes them even more special because I feel that they hold a small part of the artist's soul. You can't get that from China.

I find myself 'collecting' these things along my path of life. I don't have a large collection, but I very carefully consider each piece that I add to it. No matter how many times I gaze upon a particular piece, I fondly think of the creator and how they put such care in making it and it makes me smile. (For example, I have a coffee scoop that I was given by a friend from the Lumberjocks.com site several years ago and I still think of him fondly every time I use it. His kindness in sending it to me just makes me smile and reminds me that there are many wonderful people in this world.)

As we enter into the last weekend of September and the first weekend of autumn, I realize that the holidays will soon be upon us. Many of you will soon be scrambling to get gifts for your loved ones or make them yourself. I began my autumn decorating yesterday - finally taking down the sea themed decorations from my all season tree and the few things scattered around the house. While we have a very small place here, I like to tuck a few pieces here and there to depict the season and bring some cheer and yes - to make me smile.

I was looking through my containers of autumn decorations and I realize that I have too many to all display at once. While I give many away, I still have many pieces that I created throughout the year as samples that I made when creating patterns, and I know it is time once again for me to send them to good homes, where they will be appreciated. I am going to spend the weekend working on some things for my own home here, as all of my orders are safely shipped and on their way to their destinations. I am going to try to take a break for a couple of days to work on things here, as I had intended to do last weekend, and then I will begin fresh on Monday with my next design. It will be good to have a break.

But as I looked at all the beautiful pieces that I am 'collecting', I decided that I want to showcase them, one at a time, on Saturdays for you all to enjoy. I want to encourage you all to look not only to these artists, but your own local artists when you are buying holiday gifts - or any gifts and decorations for that matter - so that we can support these very talented people so that they can continue making beautiful things.

So many times we think to ourselves "I have too much already". I have been there myself, with piles of junky "decorations" that I bought very cheaply from the dollar store or other similar places. These things look cheesy and don't last and wind up filling up the land fills quicker than we can blink an eye. When I moved here to Canada and downsized, I realized just how wasteful these things were, as most of them were falling apart or just looked - well - tacky. Since then, I try to think a bit more before I buy something. I won't say I never get anything from the dollar store, but I certainly get a lot less than I used to and I try to get things that will at least last a while or perhaps be used to make something nice. I try to think "quality not quantity".

With that said, I will begin my Saturday Showcase by showing you something that I recently purchased from Wendy Young of Olde Moonlane Primitives. Wendy is a very talented sculptor and painter and she mixes her sculpting with things like gourds to make some beautiful and wonderfully detailed creations. When I saw this adorable autumn spider tea light candle holder that she created using an upside-down margarita glass, I knew I just HAD to have it! It was so fun and cute and I just loved all the detail in it!










It is all hand-sculpted and sparkly and is so adorable in person!

You can see all the details on his little face:










His body is all shiny, and there is a sculpted pumpkin on his back:










There are even some little spiders crawling on the pumpkin. And look at his shoes! 










And at the top, there is a place to put a little tea light candle.



















Overall, he stands about 10" tall. He is quite substantial and beautifully made!

You can see many other of Wendy's creations at her website - http://www.oldemoonlane.com/ and I am sure you will be delighted. I know though that Wendy is busy, as each piece is hand made and she teaches her techniques in sculpting as well as working, but there are usually some wonderful pieces to choose from including ornaments, which would make lovely gifts any time of year. Wendy also has a Facebook page here if you would like to see what she is up to: https://www.facebook.com/OldeMoonlane/info . That way you could see her new items as they are completed. Whether you are looking to purchase or not, it is wonderfully inspirational to see her work.

I hope you enjoy seeing a little bit of what others do. As I said, my intentions are to introduce you to a new designer/artist each Saturday for the time being. I hope that it will not only bring them new followers, but also inspire you all to look at your own local talent and consider buying from them this upcoming holiday season. It could make a huge difference to them and you will be giving something that you know is a quality gift. Everyone wins.

I am going to spend my weekend having a good time doing some things around here, as I said. It is another beautiful autumn day here in Nova Scotia and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Perhaps I will get out to take a walk and get some photos. Our trees are just beginning to turn colors and it looks to be a beautiful few weeks ahead.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Showcase Saturday #1 - Olde Moon Lane Primitives *
> 
> Many of you know how much I love and respect other designers and hand made items. Be it painted, wood, glass or just about anything in between, I have always been drawn to others who love to create finished projects to sell. One of the (many) wonderful things that I find in my daily travels on the internet and on Facebook is that there certainly is no shortage of talent in our world, and no matter what taste you have or which season you are shopping for, there is a great wealth of styles and designers to choose from.
> 
> One of my weaknesses is what I will refer to as "pretties." These are both seasonal and non-seasonal items, and they may or may not be functional. For lack of a better description, I will just call them "things that I like to look at" and they range from an ornament, a picture, a piece of jewelry, a sculpture or anything else you can imagine. The one thing that they all have in common is that they are truly hand created - usually by a single person. To me that makes them even more special because I feel that they hold a small part of the artist's soul. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I find myself 'collecting' these things along my path of life. I don't have a large collection, but I very carefully consider each piece that I add to it. No matter how many times I gaze upon a particular piece, I fondly think of the creator and how they put such care in making it and it makes me smile. (For example, I have a coffee scoop that I was given by a friend from the Lumberjocks.com site several years ago and I still think of him fondly every time I use it. His kindness in sending it to me just makes me smile and reminds me that there are many wonderful people in this world.)
> 
> As we enter into the last weekend of September and the first weekend of autumn, I realize that the holidays will soon be upon us. Many of you will soon be scrambling to get gifts for your loved ones or make them yourself. I began my autumn decorating yesterday - finally taking down the sea themed decorations from my all season tree and the few things scattered around the house. While we have a very small place here, I like to tuck a few pieces here and there to depict the season and bring some cheer and yes - to make me smile.
> 
> I was looking through my containers of autumn decorations and I realize that I have too many to all display at once. While I give many away, I still have many pieces that I created throughout the year as samples that I made when creating patterns, and I know it is time once again for me to send them to good homes, where they will be appreciated. I am going to spend the weekend working on some things for my own home here, as all of my orders are safely shipped and on their way to their destinations. I am going to try to take a break for a couple of days to work on things here, as I had intended to do last weekend, and then I will begin fresh on Monday with my next design. It will be good to have a break.
> 
> But as I looked at all the beautiful pieces that I am 'collecting', I decided that I want to showcase them, one at a time, on Saturdays for you all to enjoy. I want to encourage you all to look not only to these artists, but your own local artists when you are buying holiday gifts - or any gifts and decorations for that matter - so that we can support these very talented people so that they can continue making beautiful things.
> 
> So many times we think to ourselves "I have too much already". I have been there myself, with piles of junky "decorations" that I bought very cheaply from the dollar store or other similar places. These things look cheesy and don't last and wind up filling up the land fills quicker than we can blink an eye. When I moved here to Canada and downsized, I realized just how wasteful these things were, as most of them were falling apart or just looked - well - tacky. Since then, I try to think a bit more before I buy something. I won't say I never get anything from the dollar store, but I certainly get a lot less than I used to and I try to get things that will at least last a while or perhaps be used to make something nice. I try to think "quality not quantity".
> 
> With that said, I will begin my Saturday Showcase by showing you something that I recently purchased from Wendy Young of Olde Moonlane Primitives. Wendy is a very talented sculptor and painter and she mixes her sculpting with things like gourds to make some beautiful and wonderfully detailed creations. When I saw this adorable autumn spider tea light candle holder that she created using an upside-down margarita glass, I knew I just HAD to have it! It was so fun and cute and I just loved all the detail in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all hand-sculpted and sparkly and is so adorable in person!
> 
> You can see all the details on his little face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His body is all shiny, and there is a sculpted pumpkin on his back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even some little spiders crawling on the pumpkin. And look at his shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the top, there is a place to put a little tea light candle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, he stands about 10" tall. He is quite substantial and beautifully made!
> 
> You can see many other of Wendy's creations at her website - http://www.oldemoonlane.com/ and I am sure you will be delighted. I know though that Wendy is busy, as each piece is hand made and she teaches her techniques in sculpting as well as working, but there are usually some wonderful pieces to choose from including ornaments, which would make lovely gifts any time of year. Wendy also has a Facebook page here if you would like to see what she is up to: https://www.facebook.com/OldeMoonlane/info . That way you could see her new items as they are completed. Whether you are looking to purchase or not, it is wonderfully inspirational to see her work.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing a little bit of what others do. As I said, my intentions are to introduce you to a new designer/artist each Saturday for the time being. I hope that it will not only bring them new followers, but also inspire you all to look at your own local talent and consider buying from them this upcoming holiday season. It could make a huge difference to them and you will be giving something that you know is a quality gift. Everyone wins.
> 
> I am going to spend my weekend having a good time doing some things around here, as I said. It is another beautiful autumn day here in Nova Scotia and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Perhaps I will get out to take a walk and get some photos. Our trees are just beginning to turn colors and it looks to be a beautiful few weeks ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


What a great idea and so generous of you to share other artists' work. Wendy's work is so cute. Love the faces on her work. Looking forward to seeing more artists work.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Showcase Saturday #1 - Olde Moon Lane Primitives *
> 
> Many of you know how much I love and respect other designers and hand made items. Be it painted, wood, glass or just about anything in between, I have always been drawn to others who love to create finished projects to sell. One of the (many) wonderful things that I find in my daily travels on the internet and on Facebook is that there certainly is no shortage of talent in our world, and no matter what taste you have or which season you are shopping for, there is a great wealth of styles and designers to choose from.
> 
> One of my weaknesses is what I will refer to as "pretties." These are both seasonal and non-seasonal items, and they may or may not be functional. For lack of a better description, I will just call them "things that I like to look at" and they range from an ornament, a picture, a piece of jewelry, a sculpture or anything else you can imagine. The one thing that they all have in common is that they are truly hand created - usually by a single person. To me that makes them even more special because I feel that they hold a small part of the artist's soul. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I find myself 'collecting' these things along my path of life. I don't have a large collection, but I very carefully consider each piece that I add to it. No matter how many times I gaze upon a particular piece, I fondly think of the creator and how they put such care in making it and it makes me smile. (For example, I have a coffee scoop that I was given by a friend from the Lumberjocks.com site several years ago and I still think of him fondly every time I use it. His kindness in sending it to me just makes me smile and reminds me that there are many wonderful people in this world.)
> 
> As we enter into the last weekend of September and the first weekend of autumn, I realize that the holidays will soon be upon us. Many of you will soon be scrambling to get gifts for your loved ones or make them yourself. I began my autumn decorating yesterday - finally taking down the sea themed decorations from my all season tree and the few things scattered around the house. While we have a very small place here, I like to tuck a few pieces here and there to depict the season and bring some cheer and yes - to make me smile.
> 
> I was looking through my containers of autumn decorations and I realize that I have too many to all display at once. While I give many away, I still have many pieces that I created throughout the year as samples that I made when creating patterns, and I know it is time once again for me to send them to good homes, where they will be appreciated. I am going to spend the weekend working on some things for my own home here, as all of my orders are safely shipped and on their way to their destinations. I am going to try to take a break for a couple of days to work on things here, as I had intended to do last weekend, and then I will begin fresh on Monday with my next design. It will be good to have a break.
> 
> But as I looked at all the beautiful pieces that I am 'collecting', I decided that I want to showcase them, one at a time, on Saturdays for you all to enjoy. I want to encourage you all to look not only to these artists, but your own local artists when you are buying holiday gifts - or any gifts and decorations for that matter - so that we can support these very talented people so that they can continue making beautiful things.
> 
> So many times we think to ourselves "I have too much already". I have been there myself, with piles of junky "decorations" that I bought very cheaply from the dollar store or other similar places. These things look cheesy and don't last and wind up filling up the land fills quicker than we can blink an eye. When I moved here to Canada and downsized, I realized just how wasteful these things were, as most of them were falling apart or just looked - well - tacky. Since then, I try to think a bit more before I buy something. I won't say I never get anything from the dollar store, but I certainly get a lot less than I used to and I try to get things that will at least last a while or perhaps be used to make something nice. I try to think "quality not quantity".
> 
> With that said, I will begin my Saturday Showcase by showing you something that I recently purchased from Wendy Young of Olde Moonlane Primitives. Wendy is a very talented sculptor and painter and she mixes her sculpting with things like gourds to make some beautiful and wonderfully detailed creations. When I saw this adorable autumn spider tea light candle holder that she created using an upside-down margarita glass, I knew I just HAD to have it! It was so fun and cute and I just loved all the detail in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all hand-sculpted and sparkly and is so adorable in person!
> 
> You can see all the details on his little face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His body is all shiny, and there is a sculpted pumpkin on his back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even some little spiders crawling on the pumpkin. And look at his shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the top, there is a place to put a little tea light candle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, he stands about 10" tall. He is quite substantial and beautifully made!
> 
> You can see many other of Wendy's creations at her website - http://www.oldemoonlane.com/ and I am sure you will be delighted. I know though that Wendy is busy, as each piece is hand made and she teaches her techniques in sculpting as well as working, but there are usually some wonderful pieces to choose from including ornaments, which would make lovely gifts any time of year. Wendy also has a Facebook page here if you would like to see what she is up to: https://www.facebook.com/OldeMoonlane/info . That way you could see her new items as they are completed. Whether you are looking to purchase or not, it is wonderfully inspirational to see her work.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing a little bit of what others do. As I said, my intentions are to introduce you to a new designer/artist each Saturday for the time being. I hope that it will not only bring them new followers, but also inspire you all to look at your own local talent and consider buying from them this upcoming holiday season. It could make a huge difference to them and you will be giving something that you know is a quality gift. Everyone wins.
> 
> I am going to spend my weekend having a good time doing some things around here, as I said. It is another beautiful autumn day here in Nova Scotia and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Perhaps I will get out to take a walk and get some photos. Our trees are just beginning to turn colors and it looks to be a beautiful few weeks ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


As always, I appreciate your visit, Anna! I love showing other's work that inspires me as well. We are having beautiful "typical" autumn weather here. I absolutely love it! I hope you have a wonderful Sunday! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Showcase Saturday #1 - Olde Moon Lane Primitives *
> 
> Many of you know how much I love and respect other designers and hand made items. Be it painted, wood, glass or just about anything in between, I have always been drawn to others who love to create finished projects to sell. One of the (many) wonderful things that I find in my daily travels on the internet and on Facebook is that there certainly is no shortage of talent in our world, and no matter what taste you have or which season you are shopping for, there is a great wealth of styles and designers to choose from.
> 
> One of my weaknesses is what I will refer to as "pretties." These are both seasonal and non-seasonal items, and they may or may not be functional. For lack of a better description, I will just call them "things that I like to look at" and they range from an ornament, a picture, a piece of jewelry, a sculpture or anything else you can imagine. The one thing that they all have in common is that they are truly hand created - usually by a single person. To me that makes them even more special because I feel that they hold a small part of the artist's soul. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I find myself 'collecting' these things along my path of life. I don't have a large collection, but I very carefully consider each piece that I add to it. No matter how many times I gaze upon a particular piece, I fondly think of the creator and how they put such care in making it and it makes me smile. (For example, I have a coffee scoop that I was given by a friend from the Lumberjocks.com site several years ago and I still think of him fondly every time I use it. His kindness in sending it to me just makes me smile and reminds me that there are many wonderful people in this world.)
> 
> As we enter into the last weekend of September and the first weekend of autumn, I realize that the holidays will soon be upon us. Many of you will soon be scrambling to get gifts for your loved ones or make them yourself. I began my autumn decorating yesterday - finally taking down the sea themed decorations from my all season tree and the few things scattered around the house. While we have a very small place here, I like to tuck a few pieces here and there to depict the season and bring some cheer and yes - to make me smile.
> 
> I was looking through my containers of autumn decorations and I realize that I have too many to all display at once. While I give many away, I still have many pieces that I created throughout the year as samples that I made when creating patterns, and I know it is time once again for me to send them to good homes, where they will be appreciated. I am going to spend the weekend working on some things for my own home here, as all of my orders are safely shipped and on their way to their destinations. I am going to try to take a break for a couple of days to work on things here, as I had intended to do last weekend, and then I will begin fresh on Monday with my next design. It will be good to have a break.
> 
> But as I looked at all the beautiful pieces that I am 'collecting', I decided that I want to showcase them, one at a time, on Saturdays for you all to enjoy. I want to encourage you all to look not only to these artists, but your own local artists when you are buying holiday gifts - or any gifts and decorations for that matter - so that we can support these very talented people so that they can continue making beautiful things.
> 
> So many times we think to ourselves "I have too much already". I have been there myself, with piles of junky "decorations" that I bought very cheaply from the dollar store or other similar places. These things look cheesy and don't last and wind up filling up the land fills quicker than we can blink an eye. When I moved here to Canada and downsized, I realized just how wasteful these things were, as most of them were falling apart or just looked - well - tacky. Since then, I try to think a bit more before I buy something. I won't say I never get anything from the dollar store, but I certainly get a lot less than I used to and I try to get things that will at least last a while or perhaps be used to make something nice. I try to think "quality not quantity".
> 
> With that said, I will begin my Saturday Showcase by showing you something that I recently purchased from Wendy Young of Olde Moonlane Primitives. Wendy is a very talented sculptor and painter and she mixes her sculpting with things like gourds to make some beautiful and wonderfully detailed creations. When I saw this adorable autumn spider tea light candle holder that she created using an upside-down margarita glass, I knew I just HAD to have it! It was so fun and cute and I just loved all the detail in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all hand-sculpted and sparkly and is so adorable in person!
> 
> You can see all the details on his little face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His body is all shiny, and there is a sculpted pumpkin on his back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even some little spiders crawling on the pumpkin. And look at his shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the top, there is a place to put a little tea light candle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, he stands about 10" tall. He is quite substantial and beautifully made!
> 
> You can see many other of Wendy's creations at her website - http://www.oldemoonlane.com/ and I am sure you will be delighted. I know though that Wendy is busy, as each piece is hand made and she teaches her techniques in sculpting as well as working, but there are usually some wonderful pieces to choose from including ornaments, which would make lovely gifts any time of year. Wendy also has a Facebook page here if you would like to see what she is up to: https://www.facebook.com/OldeMoonlane/info . That way you could see her new items as they are completed. Whether you are looking to purchase or not, it is wonderfully inspirational to see her work.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing a little bit of what others do. As I said, my intentions are to introduce you to a new designer/artist each Saturday for the time being. I hope that it will not only bring them new followers, but also inspire you all to look at your own local talent and consider buying from them this upcoming holiday season. It could make a huge difference to them and you will be giving something that you know is a quality gift. Everyone wins.
> 
> I am going to spend my weekend having a good time doing some things around here, as I said. It is another beautiful autumn day here in Nova Scotia and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Perhaps I will get out to take a walk and get some photos. Our trees are just beginning to turn colors and it looks to be a beautiful few weeks ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


That's awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Showcase Saturday #1 - Olde Moon Lane Primitives *
> 
> Many of you know how much I love and respect other designers and hand made items. Be it painted, wood, glass or just about anything in between, I have always been drawn to others who love to create finished projects to sell. One of the (many) wonderful things that I find in my daily travels on the internet and on Facebook is that there certainly is no shortage of talent in our world, and no matter what taste you have or which season you are shopping for, there is a great wealth of styles and designers to choose from.
> 
> One of my weaknesses is what I will refer to as "pretties." These are both seasonal and non-seasonal items, and they may or may not be functional. For lack of a better description, I will just call them "things that I like to look at" and they range from an ornament, a picture, a piece of jewelry, a sculpture or anything else you can imagine. The one thing that they all have in common is that they are truly hand created - usually by a single person. To me that makes them even more special because I feel that they hold a small part of the artist's soul. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I find myself 'collecting' these things along my path of life. I don't have a large collection, but I very carefully consider each piece that I add to it. No matter how many times I gaze upon a particular piece, I fondly think of the creator and how they put such care in making it and it makes me smile. (For example, I have a coffee scoop that I was given by a friend from the Lumberjocks.com site several years ago and I still think of him fondly every time I use it. His kindness in sending it to me just makes me smile and reminds me that there are many wonderful people in this world.)
> 
> As we enter into the last weekend of September and the first weekend of autumn, I realize that the holidays will soon be upon us. Many of you will soon be scrambling to get gifts for your loved ones or make them yourself. I began my autumn decorating yesterday - finally taking down the sea themed decorations from my all season tree and the few things scattered around the house. While we have a very small place here, I like to tuck a few pieces here and there to depict the season and bring some cheer and yes - to make me smile.
> 
> I was looking through my containers of autumn decorations and I realize that I have too many to all display at once. While I give many away, I still have many pieces that I created throughout the year as samples that I made when creating patterns, and I know it is time once again for me to send them to good homes, where they will be appreciated. I am going to spend the weekend working on some things for my own home here, as all of my orders are safely shipped and on their way to their destinations. I am going to try to take a break for a couple of days to work on things here, as I had intended to do last weekend, and then I will begin fresh on Monday with my next design. It will be good to have a break.
> 
> But as I looked at all the beautiful pieces that I am 'collecting', I decided that I want to showcase them, one at a time, on Saturdays for you all to enjoy. I want to encourage you all to look not only to these artists, but your own local artists when you are buying holiday gifts - or any gifts and decorations for that matter - so that we can support these very talented people so that they can continue making beautiful things.
> 
> So many times we think to ourselves "I have too much already". I have been there myself, with piles of junky "decorations" that I bought very cheaply from the dollar store or other similar places. These things look cheesy and don't last and wind up filling up the land fills quicker than we can blink an eye. When I moved here to Canada and downsized, I realized just how wasteful these things were, as most of them were falling apart or just looked - well - tacky. Since then, I try to think a bit more before I buy something. I won't say I never get anything from the dollar store, but I certainly get a lot less than I used to and I try to get things that will at least last a while or perhaps be used to make something nice. I try to think "quality not quantity".
> 
> With that said, I will begin my Saturday Showcase by showing you something that I recently purchased from Wendy Young of Olde Moonlane Primitives. Wendy is a very talented sculptor and painter and she mixes her sculpting with things like gourds to make some beautiful and wonderfully detailed creations. When I saw this adorable autumn spider tea light candle holder that she created using an upside-down margarita glass, I knew I just HAD to have it! It was so fun and cute and I just loved all the detail in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all hand-sculpted and sparkly and is so adorable in person!
> 
> You can see all the details on his little face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His body is all shiny, and there is a sculpted pumpkin on his back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even some little spiders crawling on the pumpkin. And look at his shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the top, there is a place to put a little tea light candle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, he stands about 10" tall. He is quite substantial and beautifully made!
> 
> You can see many other of Wendy's creations at her website - http://www.oldemoonlane.com/ and I am sure you will be delighted. I know though that Wendy is busy, as each piece is hand made and she teaches her techniques in sculpting as well as working, but there are usually some wonderful pieces to choose from including ornaments, which would make lovely gifts any time of year. Wendy also has a Facebook page here if you would like to see what she is up to: https://www.facebook.com/OldeMoonlane/info . That way you could see her new items as they are completed. Whether you are looking to purchase or not, it is wonderfully inspirational to see her work.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing a little bit of what others do. As I said, my intentions are to introduce you to a new designer/artist each Saturday for the time being. I hope that it will not only bring them new followers, but also inspire you all to look at your own local talent and consider buying from them this upcoming holiday season. It could make a huge difference to them and you will be giving something that you know is a quality gift. Everyone wins.
> 
> I am going to spend my weekend having a good time doing some things around here, as I said. It is another beautiful autumn day here in Nova Scotia and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Perhaps I will get out to take a walk and get some photos. Our trees are just beginning to turn colors and it looks to be a beautiful few weeks ahead.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Thanks, Roger! I love her stuff! Wacky and a little "different" - like ME!! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"UFO's"*

This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.

I feel "accomplished"!

Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.

When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.

I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!

Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.

Here is what I started out with on Saturday:










You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.

But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!

These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:





































I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:










When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!










I fell in love with them all over again!

I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:



















While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.

And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.










This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!










I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too! 

And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:










They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!










I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!

Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:










Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


WOW SHEILA !

what a treasure trove of beautiful goodies

YOU GO GIRL !!!!


----------



## BenhamDesign

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The masks are beautiful


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both. It is funny how you pack something away for several months and when you take it out you are surprised how nice it looks! Maybe it was because I was tired of looking at them and thinking about them. I did certainly like them better this time around and taking the extra time to finish them properly really paid off. I am glad you like them as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Sheila! What a fun way to spend the weekend. The rhinestones really pop the items out. I'll bet your all season tree looks great. Looking forward to seeing the photos. Happy decorating!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks, Anna! I will be showing them tomorrow probably. I figure I had enough photos today. 

I hope you have a great day. It is rather overcast and "autumn-like" here today. Somber and pretty.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## CharlieK

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


HI Sheila,

I love the masks! Very nice.

Charlie


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Charlie! I loved making them! The filigree masks are really fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Trick or Treat is on its way


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"UFO's"*
> 
> This weekend was splendid! I finally was caught up enough to do some things around the house that I have been meaning to do for quite a while. My little 'all season tree' is now beautifully decorated in a cute, Halloween theme (you will have to come back tomorrow to see that - I have too many photos to show today!) and not only did I do some major cleaning, but I cooked a great Sunday dinner and I plowed through a fairly large pile of "UFO's" and got them all pretty much completed.
> 
> I feel "accomplished"!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what I am referring to when I say "UFO's". While I think most of you know only too well what they are, I will take the time to explain them here.
> 
> When I design a project (especially a painting project) I usually need to create the project twice in order to make a pattern of it. The first time is rather on a whim - as I paint and design as I go along and many things can change from the original piece to the finished piece during the painting process. Once this first piece is completed, I then begin over - recreating the piece in a logical order and taking step-by-step photos along the way. This insures that I have all the steps just right and that the finished project matches the pattern perfectly.
> 
> I am sure that many designers have different ways of doing things, but this is what works for me and I feel comfortable with it being that way. The only flaw that I see in this system is that I often get 'lazy' at the end and leave one or both of the versions "unfinished" on the backs or in some other way. After all - I only need the final pieces for the pattern and site photograph (unless it is going to the magazines) so when I am pressed for time, I don't really go back and finish them up. It would probably horrify you all to see the many boxes of UFO's that reside in my storage!
> 
> Last year I gave away many of my nice Halloween pieces and ornaments. That left me with only the UFO versions of these projects. Since I really wanted to use some of them for decorating and giving away this fall, I knew I had better get busy and get them completed.
> 
> Here is what I started out with on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are quite a few different things that needed "something". Everything here needed some part of something finished, be it backs painted, varnish applied, hangers added or even gluing together. While each of these steps is small in itself, when multiplied by so many pieces, it took a great deal of time.
> 
> But I did well and I stayed focused and by the end of the weekend everything was painted and glued and rhinestones were added. I want to say the rhinestones were the most fun to do, and I wound up spending Saturday night applying them to the masks as well as some other things. I think the results were wonderful!
> 
> These are my SLD210 Haunted Masquerade Painting Pattern masks with stones added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just looked amazing! The rhinestones made some very simple painting look very rich and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at them altogether, they just SPARKLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with them all over again!
> 
> I also had to finish adding stones to my scroll sawn versions of decorative masks - My SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While one of the masks needs repair, the rest lok really beautiful. The rhinestones again look lovely on the natural wood color.
> 
> And finally, I wanted to spruce up my SLD320 Gothic Bats Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been one of my all time favorite pieces, and while I loved it, I thought it would look better with some BLING on it. I don't think I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE it! As usual, all my rhinestones are from Rhinestone Canada. I love their hot-fix stones and they really are fun, fast and EASY to apply. I will never go back to gluing on stones again! And they stick really well, too!
> 
> And finally - I finished painting the last piece of my Terrye French Harvest Pull Toy project. I had cut several of these sets for others this week and I couldn't wait to finish my own set up! I had one more figure to complete, and I did that and added some cute Spanish moss around the bases. I also added LOTS of sparkly Glamour Dust Glitter Paint to give them a shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They found a permanent home (at least until the Christmas stuff comes out!) above my kitchen cabinets. I think they look darling there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my little tree done as well as some other fun decorations displayed, but I will show you them all later on in the week. That way I have something fun to show you while I am drawing!
> 
> Here is a little peek of one of my decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith doesn't always understand why I have the need to decorate. I suppose some people just don't. I love to have things around me that make me smile and help me enjoy the season. We have a very small place here, so I try not to go overboard, but having a few cute things around really makes things much more cheerful and pleasant. And besides . . . it is FUN!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend as well. Today I am going to get back to drawing after filling a couple of orders that I had over the weekend. We have been very fortunate to be very busy and taking this small break to do some things for myself really did wonders for me. I really made a big dent in my "UFO" pile and I feel very eager to tackle new projects and get back to work. It's going to be a great week!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


BOO!!! Roger!


----------



## scrollgirl

*My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*

Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.

This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.

I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)










I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!










Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:










As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:




























Then there was the little bear:










While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!










Overall it is pretty cute!










The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.

I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.

I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.

I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


I really do love your all season tree.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


Thank you, Katie! It is really uplifting to see it every day. And because I change it, I never really get tired of it. 

Have a good day, Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


I particularly like the shades on the bear, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


Thanks, Martyn - I have to attach them better so the eye holes are in the right place. The don't quite fit him as you can see but he can 'see' through the fretwork holes. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


Cute and very colourful! I love it! A nice way to be greeted coming in on a rainy cool Fall day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


Thanks, Anna! How long do you have left to work in your shop? Are you good until November or so? I was just wondering. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


I too really like your tree. It's a gr8 way to display your seasonal wares.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My All Season Tree - Halloween, 2014*
> 
> Many of you who read know about my little "all season" tree. It is a tall and slim tree that I keep up all year round and change the decorations to coordinate with the season. Even though we live in a small place, it is nice to have such a wonderful little tree to brighten things up and decorate with different things. Since Keith and I are always designing new ornaments and things, I never run short of things to adorn it with. In fact - I don't think I have ever had it look exactly the same twice. I tend to rotate the things from year to year and give it an entirely new look.
> 
> This year, I decided to use some of my ornaments that I created last year to decorate it. I wound up giving my samples away last year, and the set that remains was the half-finished set that I had worked on over the weekend. After finishing the backs and adding hangers, I loved the bright autumn colors so much that I thought that I would use them for this years display.
> 
> I began by changing the lights to orange and adding a pretty autumn leaf garland. It didn't take much, as the tree is small and doesn't require much to make it look awesome (that is why I like it so much!) I also added the little mohair mummy teddy bear that I made for the topper. (You can see the beautiful harlequin key from Kerry Anderson is there as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added on my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments and SLDP216 Spooky Halloween Key Ornaments which looked PERFECT on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the SLDP210 Haunted Halloween Mask Ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, that pretty much filled things in nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was the little bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he looked adorable, I thought he would look even cuter with a little tiny filigree mask that I cut from my SLD416 - 6 Masquerade Ball Ornament pattern. I even glued a small feather to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange lights really make it look awesome as well, but they don't photograph well so I am not showing them on here. I was also thinking to maybe add some stretchy spider webs, but I am not sure. I have to be so careful with the kitties because Coco especially eats everything. Even though the tree is out of reach, you know how clever cats can be when they have a purpose. I may not take any chances.
> 
> I wound up cutting another pile of wood yesterday. I also mapped out some of the next designs that I will be drawing. Today should be a good day at the computer where I will see things developing for my next patterns.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my little decorations. I also hope it inspires you to do some decorating yourself. Having an 'all season tree' is lots of fun and gives you a great excuse (as if you need one!) to create for every season.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this final day of September. Have a beautiful day!


Oh, it looks so awesome, Roger! I couldn't take a picture of it with the lights on, but it looks incredible! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome October!*

It is hard to believe that we are beginning a new month already! September seemed to pass by so quickly, and before we know it, we will be into the holiday season. It has been such a busy month for us here, and I am sure that is why the time flew by so fast. It seems that I have been going non-stop and one day just bleeds into the next.

I am not complaining at all though, as I have been very happy that there have been so many opportunities ahead. After the closing of the magazine, I must admit that I was a bit worried as to what the future would have in store for us. But it seems that many things have come our way and there are many options for us to choose from. I feel very fortunate in that. I am a true believer that there are always options for us to take, we only need to learn to recognize them and choose which option will work best for our situation. Sometimes it takes a little trial and error, but being open to changes and trying new things is what I believe is the key to remaining successful. After all, the world around us is always changing. If we choose to remain stagnant - even if it is in comfort zone - before long we may find we are left behind. Changing is just a part of life.

These next couple of days I will be getting back to doing some drawing. While I have spent some time doing some painting and other things, I have some nice ideas for some cool scroll sawing projects that I want to develop and I look forward to spending the next several days seeing them come to life. I suppose that is the good part of working in two different fields of creativity - painting and scroll sawing - I never get 'stuck' or tired of doing one or the other. I am always meandering back and forth between the two, and while they somewhat overlap with each other, they are still different enough so that I feel fresh and excited about each new project I create. And then there is all the fun things that I can do in between! I really think it helps me from feeling burned out or tired.

As usual, my biggest problem is not knowing which project to do first. I have so many different things in my head right now that I just need to kind of pick one and get started. That may sound easy, but it is like being at a buffet and loving every dish that is presented to you. You know though that you only have one stomach and you have to pace yourself so that you can perhaps sample just a little bit of each or you will soon be overstuffed. The only difference with designing is that I rarely work on more than one design at a time, and I need to complete one before beginning another. This means that I really have to stop and choose which one to develop first. That is sometimes easier said than done.

But I have decided and I am moving forward on what I think will be a pretty cool project. I don't have enough of it here to even show you a peek (maybe tomorrow) but usually once I set my mind to things and figure everything out, it goes pretty quickly from there. I am kind of excited about it and I hope it works out how I plan. I will just have to wait and see. . .

In the mean time, I wanted to show you another of my decorations that I completed over the weekend. You may remember my SLDP226 MUD Autumn Leaves that I created a few weeks ago with Margot Clark's MUD texture paste? Well, I decided to make this QUICK and PRETTY autumn wreath using the leaf ornaments:










The leaves are painted with some beautiful, rich colors from DecoArt (Americana Acrylics) and then dry brushed with just a hint of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre Metallic Wax and they look simply AMAZING!

I just got a couple spools of metallic and sheer ribbon from the dollar store (one for the bow and one for wrapping) and attached my leaves on this grapevine wreath using extra strength hot glue. The glue held up pretty well for my summer beach-themed wreath - even in the wind and the rain - so I thought I would use it again for this. It honestly took about 10 minutes to make and I think it is a lovely welcome that really dresses up my home.

The MUD texture made the veining on the leaves really stand out nice, and the tiny crystal rhinestone in each leaf was a beautiful final touch.










I am really proud of it. 

There were a couple of other things that I want to mention quickly before I sign off today . . .

The new issue of Interactive Artists Online Magazine is out! In it is featured Kerry Anderson's beautiful Jester painting.










As you can see, there is a great promotion code that you can use if you aren't already subscribed. The membership includes one full year of issues (SIX) with many projects and articles and all kinds of wonderful information - including instructional videos. It is a great deal for only $19.99 and I highly recommend. it. Every issue seems to be better than the last!  Kerry's project alone makes it worth it! You can follow Kerry on her Facebook page here if you wish: Kerry Anderson Artwork.

Finally - my friend Wendy Young from Olde Moonlane Primitives is having a giveaway on Facebook. Today is the last day for it though, so you will have to hurry. She is giving away one of her adorable Turkey sculptures similar to the one shown here:










You can find the details on her Facebook Page. Be sure to visit her Olde Moonlane Primitives Website as well to see her other beautiful creations. I am sure you will be enchanted by her lovely creations.

Well, that is about it for me today. I have to run to get moving here so I have something to show you all tomorrow. It is another somber and overcast day here, but the leaves are really beginning to look lovely. I actually like days like today.

I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome October!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are beginning a new month already! September seemed to pass by so quickly, and before we know it, we will be into the holiday season. It has been such a busy month for us here, and I am sure that is why the time flew by so fast. It seems that I have been going non-stop and one day just bleeds into the next.
> 
> I am not complaining at all though, as I have been very happy that there have been so many opportunities ahead. After the closing of the magazine, I must admit that I was a bit worried as to what the future would have in store for us. But it seems that many things have come our way and there are many options for us to choose from. I feel very fortunate in that. I am a true believer that there are always options for us to take, we only need to learn to recognize them and choose which option will work best for our situation. Sometimes it takes a little trial and error, but being open to changes and trying new things is what I believe is the key to remaining successful. After all, the world around us is always changing. If we choose to remain stagnant - even if it is in comfort zone - before long we may find we are left behind. Changing is just a part of life.
> 
> These next couple of days I will be getting back to doing some drawing. While I have spent some time doing some painting and other things, I have some nice ideas for some cool scroll sawing projects that I want to develop and I look forward to spending the next several days seeing them come to life. I suppose that is the good part of working in two different fields of creativity - painting and scroll sawing - I never get 'stuck' or tired of doing one or the other. I am always meandering back and forth between the two, and while they somewhat overlap with each other, they are still different enough so that I feel fresh and excited about each new project I create. And then there is all the fun things that I can do in between! I really think it helps me from feeling burned out or tired.
> 
> As usual, my biggest problem is not knowing which project to do first. I have so many different things in my head right now that I just need to kind of pick one and get started. That may sound easy, but it is like being at a buffet and loving every dish that is presented to you. You know though that you only have one stomach and you have to pace yourself so that you can perhaps sample just a little bit of each or you will soon be overstuffed. The only difference with designing is that I rarely work on more than one design at a time, and I need to complete one before beginning another. This means that I really have to stop and choose which one to develop first. That is sometimes easier said than done.
> 
> But I have decided and I am moving forward on what I think will be a pretty cool project. I don't have enough of it here to even show you a peek (maybe tomorrow) but usually once I set my mind to things and figure everything out, it goes pretty quickly from there. I am kind of excited about it and I hope it works out how I plan. I will just have to wait and see. . .
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to show you another of my decorations that I completed over the weekend. You may remember my SLDP226 MUD Autumn Leaves that I created a few weeks ago with Margot Clark's MUD texture paste? Well, I decided to make this QUICK and PRETTY autumn wreath using the leaf ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves are painted with some beautiful, rich colors from DecoArt (Americana Acrylics) and then dry brushed with just a hint of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre Metallic Wax and they look simply AMAZING!
> 
> I just got a couple spools of metallic and sheer ribbon from the dollar store (one for the bow and one for wrapping) and attached my leaves on this grapevine wreath using extra strength hot glue. The glue held up pretty well for my summer beach-themed wreath - even in the wind and the rain - so I thought I would use it again for this. It honestly took about 10 minutes to make and I think it is a lovely welcome that really dresses up my home.
> 
> The MUD texture made the veining on the leaves really stand out nice, and the tiny crystal rhinestone in each leaf was a beautiful final touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of it.
> 
> There were a couple of other things that I want to mention quickly before I sign off today . . .
> 
> The new issue of Interactive Artists Online Magazine is out! In it is featured Kerry Anderson's beautiful Jester painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is a great promotion code that you can use if you aren't already subscribed. The membership includes one full year of issues (SIX) with many projects and articles and all kinds of wonderful information - including instructional videos. It is a great deal for only $19.99 and I highly recommend. it. Every issue seems to be better than the last!  Kerry's project alone makes it worth it! You can follow Kerry on her Facebook page here if you wish: Kerry Anderson Artwork.
> 
> Finally - my friend Wendy Young from Olde Moonlane Primitives is having a giveaway on Facebook. Today is the last day for it though, so you will have to hurry. She is giving away one of her adorable Turkey sculptures similar to the one shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the details on her Facebook Page. Be sure to visit her Olde Moonlane Primitives Website as well to see her other beautiful creations. I am sure you will be enchanted by her lovely creations.
> 
> Well, that is about it for me today. I have to run to get moving here so I have something to show you all tomorrow. It is another somber and overcast day here, but the leaves are really beginning to look lovely. I actually like days like today.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Beautiful wreath Sheila! Love the colours. 
You were asking about my time in the workshop. I'm hoping for a very mild winter so I can still get out there all year! It's still very pleasant with the doors open and I can usually last until it get downs to about 6 degrees© - Hopefully it will not get down that far for a while yet. I just prepped about 30 Christmas ornaments to cut so those need to done!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome October!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are beginning a new month already! September seemed to pass by so quickly, and before we know it, we will be into the holiday season. It has been such a busy month for us here, and I am sure that is why the time flew by so fast. It seems that I have been going non-stop and one day just bleeds into the next.
> 
> I am not complaining at all though, as I have been very happy that there have been so many opportunities ahead. After the closing of the magazine, I must admit that I was a bit worried as to what the future would have in store for us. But it seems that many things have come our way and there are many options for us to choose from. I feel very fortunate in that. I am a true believer that there are always options for us to take, we only need to learn to recognize them and choose which option will work best for our situation. Sometimes it takes a little trial and error, but being open to changes and trying new things is what I believe is the key to remaining successful. After all, the world around us is always changing. If we choose to remain stagnant - even if it is in comfort zone - before long we may find we are left behind. Changing is just a part of life.
> 
> These next couple of days I will be getting back to doing some drawing. While I have spent some time doing some painting and other things, I have some nice ideas for some cool scroll sawing projects that I want to develop and I look forward to spending the next several days seeing them come to life. I suppose that is the good part of working in two different fields of creativity - painting and scroll sawing - I never get 'stuck' or tired of doing one or the other. I am always meandering back and forth between the two, and while they somewhat overlap with each other, they are still different enough so that I feel fresh and excited about each new project I create. And then there is all the fun things that I can do in between! I really think it helps me from feeling burned out or tired.
> 
> As usual, my biggest problem is not knowing which project to do first. I have so many different things in my head right now that I just need to kind of pick one and get started. That may sound easy, but it is like being at a buffet and loving every dish that is presented to you. You know though that you only have one stomach and you have to pace yourself so that you can perhaps sample just a little bit of each or you will soon be overstuffed. The only difference with designing is that I rarely work on more than one design at a time, and I need to complete one before beginning another. This means that I really have to stop and choose which one to develop first. That is sometimes easier said than done.
> 
> But I have decided and I am moving forward on what I think will be a pretty cool project. I don't have enough of it here to even show you a peek (maybe tomorrow) but usually once I set my mind to things and figure everything out, it goes pretty quickly from there. I am kind of excited about it and I hope it works out how I plan. I will just have to wait and see. . .
> 
> In the mean time, I wanted to show you another of my decorations that I completed over the weekend. You may remember my SLDP226 MUD Autumn Leaves that I created a few weeks ago with Margot Clark's MUD texture paste? Well, I decided to make this QUICK and PRETTY autumn wreath using the leaf ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves are painted with some beautiful, rich colors from DecoArt (Americana Acrylics) and then dry brushed with just a hint of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre Metallic Wax and they look simply AMAZING!
> 
> I just got a couple spools of metallic and sheer ribbon from the dollar store (one for the bow and one for wrapping) and attached my leaves on this grapevine wreath using extra strength hot glue. The glue held up pretty well for my summer beach-themed wreath - even in the wind and the rain - so I thought I would use it again for this. It honestly took about 10 minutes to make and I think it is a lovely welcome that really dresses up my home.
> 
> The MUD texture made the veining on the leaves really stand out nice, and the tiny crystal rhinestone in each leaf was a beautiful final touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really proud of it.
> 
> There were a couple of other things that I want to mention quickly before I sign off today . . .
> 
> The new issue of Interactive Artists Online Magazine is out! In it is featured Kerry Anderson's beautiful Jester painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is a great promotion code that you can use if you aren't already subscribed. The membership includes one full year of issues (SIX) with many projects and articles and all kinds of wonderful information - including instructional videos. It is a great deal for only $19.99 and I highly recommend. it. Every issue seems to be better than the last!  Kerry's project alone makes it worth it! You can follow Kerry on her Facebook page here if you wish: Kerry Anderson Artwork.
> 
> Finally - my friend Wendy Young from Olde Moonlane Primitives is having a giveaway on Facebook. Today is the last day for it though, so you will have to hurry. She is giving away one of her adorable Turkey sculptures similar to the one shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the details on her Facebook Page. Be sure to visit her Olde Moonlane Primitives Website as well to see her other beautiful creations. I am sure you will be enchanted by her lovely creations.
> 
> Well, that is about it for me today. I have to run to get moving here so I have something to show you all tomorrow. It is another somber and overcast day here, but the leaves are really beginning to look lovely. I actually like days like today.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Autumn Has Arrived*

Did I mention that October is my favorite month of the year?

I love the cool, crisp weather and the warm and rich colors of autumn. Living here in Nova Scotia, we have an abundance of hard wood trees that paint our countryside with a beautiful array of fall colors. Just now, they are really starting to change color. As I look across the river, I can see green, yellow, pink and orange. It is that perfect time of year when the leaves are still on the trees, but displaying a vibrant palette. I wish it could last for weeks like this.

I also love creating fun Halloween projects for the season. I have so many cool and creepy ideas, and only so much time in which to work on them. I keep on vowing to myself to try to start earlier on making them, but as circumstances dictate, my plate is always full and I just get done what I can. There is always the next year. I think that I could work on Halloween stuff all year long and still not complete everything on my mental list. (But that is a good thing - right?)

Yesterday I was able to get to drawing and I finished up all the line work for my next project. I am really excited about this one and I think (and hope!) that it will turn out as cool as I see it in my head. I can't wait for the rest of the world to wake up today so I can begin cutting it! (I love when I feel this way!) And hopefully, by tomorrow I will have something fun to show you.

For now though, I am just going to tease you with a little portion of the drawing . . .










(I know - I can be mean!) But I love sharing just a little bit with you all to get you thinking.

Since I have been working on some painting patterns, this one is mainly a scroll saw pattern. I have another one in mind as well that I will be working on this weekend proior to next week's site update. Hopefully I can get everything done in time, as I know the clock is ticking. I think you will all like this, as well as the others that I have been working on. It is going to be a great weekend!

On another note - I want to give a shout out to my friend Charlotte Fletcher. She is a wonderful painter and she has a great blog in which she not only shares her adorable paintings with us, but she also shares stories of her wonderful family and amazing recipes that have been passed down to her from generation to generation. Below is an adorable painting that she will be giving away on October 16th to one of her followers:










You can find Charlotte's blog here: Roma Land Woodcrafts and I know you will enjoy getting to know Charlotte as much as I did. She is a delightful storyteller and a wonderful painter and teacher, and her inspiring posts are sure to brighten your day. I hope you stop by and show her some love! 

The sun is up now and I need to get ready to get moving. My scroll saw is calling me and I plan to have a wonderful day covered in sawdust.

I can't believe how quickly the week has flown by! I hope you are all getting nice weather and I wish you a wonderful weekend ahead. Enjoy the season!

"Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance

With the stars up above in your eyes

A fantabulous night to make romance

'Neath the cover of October skies

And all the leaves on the trees are falling

To the sound of the breezes that blow

And I'm trying to please to the calling

Of your heartstrings that play soft and low…"

~Van Morrison


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn Has Arrived*
> 
> Did I mention that October is my favorite month of the year?
> 
> I love the cool, crisp weather and the warm and rich colors of autumn. Living here in Nova Scotia, we have an abundance of hard wood trees that paint our countryside with a beautiful array of fall colors. Just now, they are really starting to change color. As I look across the river, I can see green, yellow, pink and orange. It is that perfect time of year when the leaves are still on the trees, but displaying a vibrant palette. I wish it could last for weeks like this.
> 
> I also love creating fun Halloween projects for the season. I have so many cool and creepy ideas, and only so much time in which to work on them. I keep on vowing to myself to try to start earlier on making them, but as circumstances dictate, my plate is always full and I just get done what I can. There is always the next year. I think that I could work on Halloween stuff all year long and still not complete everything on my mental list. (But that is a good thing - right?)
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get to drawing and I finished up all the line work for my next project. I am really excited about this one and I think (and hope!) that it will turn out as cool as I see it in my head. I can't wait for the rest of the world to wake up today so I can begin cutting it! (I love when I feel this way!) And hopefully, by tomorrow I will have something fun to show you.
> 
> For now though, I am just going to tease you with a little portion of the drawing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know - I can be mean!) But I love sharing just a little bit with you all to get you thinking.
> 
> Since I have been working on some painting patterns, this one is mainly a scroll saw pattern. I have another one in mind as well that I will be working on this weekend proior to next week's site update. Hopefully I can get everything done in time, as I know the clock is ticking. I think you will all like this, as well as the others that I have been working on. It is going to be a great weekend!
> 
> On another note - I want to give a shout out to my friend Charlotte Fletcher. She is a wonderful painter and she has a great blog in which she not only shares her adorable paintings with us, but she also shares stories of her wonderful family and amazing recipes that have been passed down to her from generation to generation. Below is an adorable painting that she will be giving away on October 16th to one of her followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find Charlotte's blog here: Roma Land Woodcrafts and I know you will enjoy getting to know Charlotte as much as I did. She is a delightful storyteller and a wonderful painter and teacher, and her inspiring posts are sure to brighten your day. I hope you stop by and show her some love!
> 
> The sun is up now and I need to get ready to get moving. My scroll saw is calling me and I plan to have a wonderful day covered in sawdust.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly the week has flown by! I hope you are all getting nice weather and I wish you a wonderful weekend ahead. Enjoy the season!
> 
> "Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
> 
> With the stars up above in your eyes
> 
> A fantabulous night to make romance
> 
> 'Neath the cover of October skies
> 
> And all the leaves on the trees are falling
> 
> To the sound of the breezes that blow
> 
> And I'm trying to please to the calling
> 
> Of your heartstrings that play soft and low…"
> 
> ~Van Morrison


looks like you are going bats to me sheila
always a pleasure to see your new works

got up at 3:30 this morning
35* out now
the new shop is rather cold
a fire is bringing it up to 40*
without insulation
laying more floor to get the tools homes worked out 
instead of the jumble in a section

course i won't have many fires in there this winter
already saw some snow on the mountain tops here yesterday
but the sun is clear and warm still
autumn is a time to slow back some

love the turning of the trees that i have seen
we don't get that here much with pine abounding
just some aspen's turning yellow for a bit
up in the mountain valleys


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn Has Arrived*
> 
> Did I mention that October is my favorite month of the year?
> 
> I love the cool, crisp weather and the warm and rich colors of autumn. Living here in Nova Scotia, we have an abundance of hard wood trees that paint our countryside with a beautiful array of fall colors. Just now, they are really starting to change color. As I look across the river, I can see green, yellow, pink and orange. It is that perfect time of year when the leaves are still on the trees, but displaying a vibrant palette. I wish it could last for weeks like this.
> 
> I also love creating fun Halloween projects for the season. I have so many cool and creepy ideas, and only so much time in which to work on them. I keep on vowing to myself to try to start earlier on making them, but as circumstances dictate, my plate is always full and I just get done what I can. There is always the next year. I think that I could work on Halloween stuff all year long and still not complete everything on my mental list. (But that is a good thing - right?)
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get to drawing and I finished up all the line work for my next project. I am really excited about this one and I think (and hope!) that it will turn out as cool as I see it in my head. I can't wait for the rest of the world to wake up today so I can begin cutting it! (I love when I feel this way!) And hopefully, by tomorrow I will have something fun to show you.
> 
> For now though, I am just going to tease you with a little portion of the drawing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know - I can be mean!) But I love sharing just a little bit with you all to get you thinking.
> 
> Since I have been working on some painting patterns, this one is mainly a scroll saw pattern. I have another one in mind as well that I will be working on this weekend proior to next week's site update. Hopefully I can get everything done in time, as I know the clock is ticking. I think you will all like this, as well as the others that I have been working on. It is going to be a great weekend!
> 
> On another note - I want to give a shout out to my friend Charlotte Fletcher. She is a wonderful painter and she has a great blog in which she not only shares her adorable paintings with us, but she also shares stories of her wonderful family and amazing recipes that have been passed down to her from generation to generation. Below is an adorable painting that she will be giving away on October 16th to one of her followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find Charlotte's blog here: Roma Land Woodcrafts and I know you will enjoy getting to know Charlotte as much as I did. She is a delightful storyteller and a wonderful painter and teacher, and her inspiring posts are sure to brighten your day. I hope you stop by and show her some love!
> 
> The sun is up now and I need to get ready to get moving. My scroll saw is calling me and I plan to have a wonderful day covered in sawdust.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly the week has flown by! I hope you are all getting nice weather and I wish you a wonderful weekend ahead. Enjoy the season!
> 
> "Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
> 
> With the stars up above in your eyes
> 
> A fantabulous night to make romance
> 
> 'Neath the cover of October skies
> 
> And all the leaves on the trees are falling
> 
> To the sound of the breezes that blow
> 
> And I'm trying to please to the calling
> 
> Of your heartstrings that play soft and low…"
> 
> ~Van Morrison


Good morning, David - your shop is coming along so nicely. I have enjoyed watching it evolve.

Is it the aspen trees that turn yellow? I asked Keith about that last year. We were driving along the highway and the hardwoods were already bare. About half the remaining trees were yellowish. That must be them.

I don't mind winter or autumn. I don't mind any of it really. I accept each day as it is given - like the gift that it is. I suppose I can find beauty in just about any season or day. Besides - it is more fun to look for good things than to seek out the bad things. Don't you agree?

I will be in my glory today. Scroll sawing. Painting. Perhaps cooking. I have a zucchini and I have been intending to make a zucchini/pumpkin bread from it. It has been warm all week, but cooler today. Now is the time it seems. 

Thank you for stopping by. I love hearing from you. Life has been busy so I don't comment as much as I used to, but I do read and watch.

Take care my friend. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn Has Arrived*
> 
> Did I mention that October is my favorite month of the year?
> 
> I love the cool, crisp weather and the warm and rich colors of autumn. Living here in Nova Scotia, we have an abundance of hard wood trees that paint our countryside with a beautiful array of fall colors. Just now, they are really starting to change color. As I look across the river, I can see green, yellow, pink and orange. It is that perfect time of year when the leaves are still on the trees, but displaying a vibrant palette. I wish it could last for weeks like this.
> 
> I also love creating fun Halloween projects for the season. I have so many cool and creepy ideas, and only so much time in which to work on them. I keep on vowing to myself to try to start earlier on making them, but as circumstances dictate, my plate is always full and I just get done what I can. There is always the next year. I think that I could work on Halloween stuff all year long and still not complete everything on my mental list. (But that is a good thing - right?)
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get to drawing and I finished up all the line work for my next project. I am really excited about this one and I think (and hope!) that it will turn out as cool as I see it in my head. I can't wait for the rest of the world to wake up today so I can begin cutting it! (I love when I feel this way!) And hopefully, by tomorrow I will have something fun to show you.
> 
> For now though, I am just going to tease you with a little portion of the drawing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know - I can be mean!) But I love sharing just a little bit with you all to get you thinking.
> 
> Since I have been working on some painting patterns, this one is mainly a scroll saw pattern. I have another one in mind as well that I will be working on this weekend proior to next week's site update. Hopefully I can get everything done in time, as I know the clock is ticking. I think you will all like this, as well as the others that I have been working on. It is going to be a great weekend!
> 
> On another note - I want to give a shout out to my friend Charlotte Fletcher. She is a wonderful painter and she has a great blog in which she not only shares her adorable paintings with us, but she also shares stories of her wonderful family and amazing recipes that have been passed down to her from generation to generation. Below is an adorable painting that she will be giving away on October 16th to one of her followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find Charlotte's blog here: Roma Land Woodcrafts and I know you will enjoy getting to know Charlotte as much as I did. She is a delightful storyteller and a wonderful painter and teacher, and her inspiring posts are sure to brighten your day. I hope you stop by and show her some love!
> 
> The sun is up now and I need to get ready to get moving. My scroll saw is calling me and I plan to have a wonderful day covered in sawdust.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly the week has flown by! I hope you are all getting nice weather and I wish you a wonderful weekend ahead. Enjoy the season!
> 
> "Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
> 
> With the stars up above in your eyes
> 
> A fantabulous night to make romance
> 
> 'Neath the cover of October skies
> 
> And all the leaves on the trees are falling
> 
> To the sound of the breezes that blow
> 
> And I'm trying to please to the calling
> 
> Of your heartstrings that play soft and low…"
> 
> ~Van Morrison


the aspen grow like bamboo
where there is water in the mountains
they turn yellow in the fall
and go bare
the pines just keep on being green

i come by and look and read too
but been to busy to just sit and write to much
maybe when winter keeps us inside more


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn Has Arrived*
> 
> Did I mention that October is my favorite month of the year?
> 
> I love the cool, crisp weather and the warm and rich colors of autumn. Living here in Nova Scotia, we have an abundance of hard wood trees that paint our countryside with a beautiful array of fall colors. Just now, they are really starting to change color. As I look across the river, I can see green, yellow, pink and orange. It is that perfect time of year when the leaves are still on the trees, but displaying a vibrant palette. I wish it could last for weeks like this.
> 
> I also love creating fun Halloween projects for the season. I have so many cool and creepy ideas, and only so much time in which to work on them. I keep on vowing to myself to try to start earlier on making them, but as circumstances dictate, my plate is always full and I just get done what I can. There is always the next year. I think that I could work on Halloween stuff all year long and still not complete everything on my mental list. (But that is a good thing - right?)
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get to drawing and I finished up all the line work for my next project. I am really excited about this one and I think (and hope!) that it will turn out as cool as I see it in my head. I can't wait for the rest of the world to wake up today so I can begin cutting it! (I love when I feel this way!) And hopefully, by tomorrow I will have something fun to show you.
> 
> For now though, I am just going to tease you with a little portion of the drawing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know - I can be mean!) But I love sharing just a little bit with you all to get you thinking.
> 
> Since I have been working on some painting patterns, this one is mainly a scroll saw pattern. I have another one in mind as well that I will be working on this weekend proior to next week's site update. Hopefully I can get everything done in time, as I know the clock is ticking. I think you will all like this, as well as the others that I have been working on. It is going to be a great weekend!
> 
> On another note - I want to give a shout out to my friend Charlotte Fletcher. She is a wonderful painter and she has a great blog in which she not only shares her adorable paintings with us, but she also shares stories of her wonderful family and amazing recipes that have been passed down to her from generation to generation. Below is an adorable painting that she will be giving away on October 16th to one of her followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find Charlotte's blog here: Roma Land Woodcrafts and I know you will enjoy getting to know Charlotte as much as I did. She is a delightful storyteller and a wonderful painter and teacher, and her inspiring posts are sure to brighten your day. I hope you stop by and show her some love!
> 
> The sun is up now and I need to get ready to get moving. My scroll saw is calling me and I plan to have a wonderful day covered in sawdust.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly the week has flown by! I hope you are all getting nice weather and I wish you a wonderful weekend ahead. Enjoy the season!
> 
> "Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
> 
> With the stars up above in your eyes
> 
> A fantabulous night to make romance
> 
> 'Neath the cover of October skies
> 
> And all the leaves on the trees are falling
> 
> To the sound of the breezes that blow
> 
> And I'm trying to please to the calling
> 
> Of your heartstrings that play soft and low…"
> 
> ~Van Morrison


Looks a bit batty to me too! Looking forward to seeing how the project turns out.
Today is sunny and warm here - perfect Fall weather and the trees are beginning to turn. We don't get the beautiful reds and oranges that back East gets but still a wonderful palette of colour. 
Enjoy your scrolling!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn Has Arrived*
> 
> Did I mention that October is my favorite month of the year?
> 
> I love the cool, crisp weather and the warm and rich colors of autumn. Living here in Nova Scotia, we have an abundance of hard wood trees that paint our countryside with a beautiful array of fall colors. Just now, they are really starting to change color. As I look across the river, I can see green, yellow, pink and orange. It is that perfect time of year when the leaves are still on the trees, but displaying a vibrant palette. I wish it could last for weeks like this.
> 
> I also love creating fun Halloween projects for the season. I have so many cool and creepy ideas, and only so much time in which to work on them. I keep on vowing to myself to try to start earlier on making them, but as circumstances dictate, my plate is always full and I just get done what I can. There is always the next year. I think that I could work on Halloween stuff all year long and still not complete everything on my mental list. (But that is a good thing - right?)
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get to drawing and I finished up all the line work for my next project. I am really excited about this one and I think (and hope!) that it will turn out as cool as I see it in my head. I can't wait for the rest of the world to wake up today so I can begin cutting it! (I love when I feel this way!) And hopefully, by tomorrow I will have something fun to show you.
> 
> For now though, I am just going to tease you with a little portion of the drawing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know - I can be mean!) But I love sharing just a little bit with you all to get you thinking.
> 
> Since I have been working on some painting patterns, this one is mainly a scroll saw pattern. I have another one in mind as well that I will be working on this weekend proior to next week's site update. Hopefully I can get everything done in time, as I know the clock is ticking. I think you will all like this, as well as the others that I have been working on. It is going to be a great weekend!
> 
> On another note - I want to give a shout out to my friend Charlotte Fletcher. She is a wonderful painter and she has a great blog in which she not only shares her adorable paintings with us, but she also shares stories of her wonderful family and amazing recipes that have been passed down to her from generation to generation. Below is an adorable painting that she will be giving away on October 16th to one of her followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find Charlotte's blog here: Roma Land Woodcrafts and I know you will enjoy getting to know Charlotte as much as I did. She is a delightful storyteller and a wonderful painter and teacher, and her inspiring posts are sure to brighten your day. I hope you stop by and show her some love!
> 
> The sun is up now and I need to get ready to get moving. My scroll saw is calling me and I plan to have a wonderful day covered in sawdust.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly the week has flown by! I hope you are all getting nice weather and I wish you a wonderful weekend ahead. Enjoy the season!
> 
> "Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
> 
> With the stars up above in your eyes
> 
> A fantabulous night to make romance
> 
> 'Neath the cover of October skies
> 
> And all the leaves on the trees are falling
> 
> To the sound of the breezes that blow
> 
> And I'm trying to please to the calling
> 
> Of your heartstrings that play soft and low…"
> 
> ~Van Morrison


Yes, we do get beautiful colors here. Some years are better than others. I think this year will be fabulous! It is already pretty! Have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*

As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.

Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.

The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)










It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:










From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!










Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.

Fast forward two years . . .

Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:

A Magic Dragon . . .



















His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:










And then later it is transformed into this:










Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.










I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.

As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.

Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.










I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.

If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.

Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:










Aren't they wonderful?

I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.

As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.










I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!

I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*
> 
> As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.
> 
> Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.
> 
> The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.
> 
> Fast forward two years . . .
> 
> Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:
> 
> A Magic Dragon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then later it is transformed into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.
> 
> As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.
> 
> Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.
> 
> If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.
> 
> Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.
> 
> As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


You have definitely gone batty. Where is the belfry?


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*
> 
> As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.
> 
> Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.
> 
> The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.
> 
> Fast forward two years . . .
> 
> Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:
> 
> A Magic Dragon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then later it is transformed into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.
> 
> As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.
> 
> Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.
> 
> If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.
> 
> Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.
> 
> As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


Dragons and cats and bats, rather an interesting way to get ready for Halloween, but will have to check
Ryans store to see what is in store. Thank you for sharing and will look forward to the rest of the 
Halloween scroll work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*
> 
> As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.
> 
> Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.
> 
> The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.
> 
> Fast forward two years . . .
> 
> Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:
> 
> A Magic Dragon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then later it is transformed into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.
> 
> As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.
> 
> Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.
> 
> If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.
> 
> Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.
> 
> As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


Thank you Gus and Kepy! I like bats myself. They are cool looking creatures. 

I have been 'batty' a while though, I think! 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*
> 
> As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.
> 
> Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.
> 
> The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.
> 
> Fast forward two years . . .
> 
> Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:
> 
> A Magic Dragon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then later it is transformed into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.
> 
> As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.
> 
> Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.
> 
> If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.
> 
> Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.
> 
> As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


Great post Sheila. Love the Dragons, and waiting to see the Bats finalized.
Have a great day.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*
> 
> As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.
> 
> Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.
> 
> The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.
> 
> Fast forward two years . . .
> 
> Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:
> 
> A Magic Dragon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then later it is transformed into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.
> 
> As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.
> 
> Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.
> 
> If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.
> 
> Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.
> 
> As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


Oh my! WowZa! That's some cool stuff.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Saturday Showcase #2 - MacLeod Dragons*
> 
> As many of you know - I love to support fellow artists. As someone who designs and crafts, I really can appreciate the time and talent that goes into a hand-created piece. For the next several weeks I want to dedicate my Saturday blog to someone I have met in the creative world whom I want to share with you.
> 
> Today is another clay artist. His name is Ryan MacLeod and he is the founder and owner of his company MacLeod Dragons. I came across Ryan's work a couple of years ago on Facebook, and I knew that I just had to have one of his amazing pieces. I was very fortunate with my timing because Ryan was preparing to leave to go to India to get married. I believe that my commission was his last piece before his journey.
> 
> The nice thing about commissioning a piece was that I was able to have some input in what I wanted. Each of Ryan's creations in painstakingly sculpted by hand and the details are just amazing. Since I love the genre of "Steampunk", I requested a Steampunk dragon. (Oh - and I wanted him to add a KITTY in the piece somehow - Of Course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing Steampunk Robot Dragon holding a kitty and dangling a little mouse for it to play with. The kitty is adorable, as well as the dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back, it is highly detailed in every way! It even has a wind-up key on the back and a lightbuld coming from his head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am THRILLED with my piece! I was so happy that I got in under the wire and invested in this wonderful sculpture. I don't have lots of bric-a-brack around, but he holds a wonderful place in my living room, where my friend Leldon built me a wonderful corner shelf for him to reside.
> 
> Fast forward two years . . .
> 
> Time passes by so quickly! After getting married in India and returning to the United States, Ryan is back to working and sculpting again. This time he has his beautiful wife Shireen and daughter Alina by his side. As most of us know, it is tough making it as an artist or having any type of creative vocation at all. Cheap items from China have flooded the market, and most places won't bear what an artist would consider a fair price for their work. I have enough painting friends and woodworking friends who can attest to this. After all - you can imagine the hours and resources needed to create one of thse wonderful sculptures. Here are a few more examples of Ryan's work:
> 
> A Magic Dragon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His most recent dragon is a beach dragon. Here is the sculpture in part fresh out of the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then later it is transformed into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every detail is meticulously placed by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that many of Ryan's pieces are sculptures withing the sculpture. They are all remarkable.
> 
> As you can imagine, the cost of these pieces is not cheap. With the many hours of work and materials that are spent on creating these beautiful sculptures, there is a very small profit for Ryan himself. While Ryan intends to expand his business in the future to possibly mass produce his pieces, right now that isn't possible. It will take a lot of work and determination for him to see his dream through, and he is working hard for some solutions which will allow him to make a living as well as continue to follow his passion.
> 
> Last week, Ryan began selling calendars of his beautiful works. It was a large investment on his part to create and order the calendars, but since he is commissioned for the next couple of years to create pieces, and the prohibitive cost for some of owning an original piece, he felt that this would be a way for manyof his followers to enjoy his talents - at a very reasonable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my calendar yesterday, and I must say that it is wonderful and beautiful! I think it is a great way to support a respected and talented artist and also share in his work.
> 
> If any of you are interested in purchasing a calendar, they are available in Ryan's Facebook Store. He is currently re-creating his website, so Facebook is where you are able to see his gallery of works as well as purchase a calender. It's a great opportunity to enjoy Ryan's talent without costing a fortune.
> 
> Below is a photo of Ryan with some of his larger pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I hope you enjoy my posts here highlighting different artists. There is not a day that goes by when I am not truly fascinated with how talented others are and I wanted to share them with you. I wish Ryan, Shireen and Alina all the best in the future.
> 
> As for me - today I am sanding, painting and assembling my next project. I have a small pile of wood here, and so far I am very pleased as to how things are coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about this one! It is going to be a great deal of fun to finish up!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful and creative weekend!


Yes - he is pretty talented. Thanks for the nice comments.



Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Gone Batty Candle Holders*

After another beautiful autumn weekend here in Nova Scotia, I am ready to start a brand new week. I had a very productive couple of days, as I was able to draw up two new candle tray patterns and work on my new project that I had shown you all on Friday. I also had several sizable wood orders which will be shipped out today so I spent much of the afternoon yesterday at the scroll saw. It's all good.

I really enjoy providing wood for people. While it does take me away from designing a bit, I find myself thinking about my designs and planning the next ones while I am cutting and sanding. It is also nice to hear how everyone appreciates the quality of the wood they get from me. That extra time I take doing the final sanding really is paying off. As a painter, I know that sanding is probably the least favorite part of the process for most, so I try to sand my pieces so that they are ready to paint. I actually don't mind sanding that much. Giving the wood that final pass with the sander really makes it look nice and finished. Besides - I have my cordless headphones on usually and I am listening to some of my favorite music so it is not an unpleasant experience at all. As I said - I enjoy it.

But today will be a day when I can really finish off my project that I hinted at the other day. I did manage to finish one version of it on Saturday, and have a photo of the ensemble to show you:










I am rather happy with how things turned out. What started out as a pillar candle holder (as usual) turned into a couple of cool projects. The pillar holder is slotted and looks kind of Gothic. That was the initial idea for the pattern. but as I was creating the holder, I thought it would also be nice to have some cute little tea light candle holders on the side. So I made them as well. And finally, I thought that the cute little bats would make fun place card holders for a Halloween party. They could even be used as table favors or to denote a certain type of food on a creepy buffet table. Or you can purchase some digital downloadable cards like I did for the examples from places like Etsy. (I got mine HERE ) There are loads of them to choose from at Etsy and they are inexpensive and really make your decorating FUN!

I'll keep things short today, as there is a busy day ahead for me. We are hoping to do another site update by mid-week and I would like to get this pattern added as well as the two new trays. Keith also has some incredible new designs to unveil at the next update that we both think you will love. (We hope you will, anyway!)

Today is bright and sunny out. It certainly looks like autumn has arrived here. It was rather dull and rainy all weekend, but not in a bad way at all. It was calm and what I will call 'somber' out. I think it was very pretty.

I wish you all a happy and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Gone Batty Candle Holders*
> 
> After another beautiful autumn weekend here in Nova Scotia, I am ready to start a brand new week. I had a very productive couple of days, as I was able to draw up two new candle tray patterns and work on my new project that I had shown you all on Friday. I also had several sizable wood orders which will be shipped out today so I spent much of the afternoon yesterday at the scroll saw. It's all good.
> 
> I really enjoy providing wood for people. While it does take me away from designing a bit, I find myself thinking about my designs and planning the next ones while I am cutting and sanding. It is also nice to hear how everyone appreciates the quality of the wood they get from me. That extra time I take doing the final sanding really is paying off. As a painter, I know that sanding is probably the least favorite part of the process for most, so I try to sand my pieces so that they are ready to paint. I actually don't mind sanding that much. Giving the wood that final pass with the sander really makes it look nice and finished. Besides - I have my cordless headphones on usually and I am listening to some of my favorite music so it is not an unpleasant experience at all. As I said - I enjoy it.
> 
> But today will be a day when I can really finish off my project that I hinted at the other day. I did manage to finish one version of it on Saturday, and have a photo of the ensemble to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather happy with how things turned out. What started out as a pillar candle holder (as usual) turned into a couple of cool projects. The pillar holder is slotted and looks kind of Gothic. That was the initial idea for the pattern. but as I was creating the holder, I thought it would also be nice to have some cute little tea light candle holders on the side. So I made them as well. And finally, I thought that the cute little bats would make fun place card holders for a Halloween party. They could even be used as table favors or to denote a certain type of food on a creepy buffet table. Or you can purchase some digital downloadable cards like I did for the examples from places like Etsy. (I got mine HERE ) There are loads of them to choose from at Etsy and they are inexpensive and really make your decorating FUN!
> 
> I'll keep things short today, as there is a busy day ahead for me. We are hoping to do another site update by mid-week and I would like to get this pattern added as well as the two new trays. Keith also has some incredible new designs to unveil at the next update that we both think you will love. (We hope you will, anyway!)
> 
> Today is bright and sunny out. It certainly looks like autumn has arrived here. It was rather dull and rainy all weekend, but not in a bad way at all. It was calm and what I will call 'somber' out. I think it was very pretty.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


The pillar candle holder is great and the batty place card holders so cute. They would all make a wonderful table display for Halloween.
Summer has arrived back with us for a few days so we are enjoying the warm sunny days while they last. Looks like our normal Fall weather (rain!) will arrive just in time for our Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gone Batty Candle Holders*
> 
> After another beautiful autumn weekend here in Nova Scotia, I am ready to start a brand new week. I had a very productive couple of days, as I was able to draw up two new candle tray patterns and work on my new project that I had shown you all on Friday. I also had several sizable wood orders which will be shipped out today so I spent much of the afternoon yesterday at the scroll saw. It's all good.
> 
> I really enjoy providing wood for people. While it does take me away from designing a bit, I find myself thinking about my designs and planning the next ones while I am cutting and sanding. It is also nice to hear how everyone appreciates the quality of the wood they get from me. That extra time I take doing the final sanding really is paying off. As a painter, I know that sanding is probably the least favorite part of the process for most, so I try to sand my pieces so that they are ready to paint. I actually don't mind sanding that much. Giving the wood that final pass with the sander really makes it look nice and finished. Besides - I have my cordless headphones on usually and I am listening to some of my favorite music so it is not an unpleasant experience at all. As I said - I enjoy it.
> 
> But today will be a day when I can really finish off my project that I hinted at the other day. I did manage to finish one version of it on Saturday, and have a photo of the ensemble to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather happy with how things turned out. What started out as a pillar candle holder (as usual) turned into a couple of cool projects. The pillar holder is slotted and looks kind of Gothic. That was the initial idea for the pattern. but as I was creating the holder, I thought it would also be nice to have some cute little tea light candle holders on the side. So I made them as well. And finally, I thought that the cute little bats would make fun place card holders for a Halloween party. They could even be used as table favors or to denote a certain type of food on a creepy buffet table. Or you can purchase some digital downloadable cards like I did for the examples from places like Etsy. (I got mine HERE ) There are loads of them to choose from at Etsy and they are inexpensive and really make your decorating FUN!
> 
> I'll keep things short today, as there is a busy day ahead for me. We are hoping to do another site update by mid-week and I would like to get this pattern added as well as the two new trays. Keith also has some incredible new designs to unveil at the next update that we both think you will love. (We hope you will, anyway!)
> 
> Today is bright and sunny out. It certainly looks like autumn has arrived here. It was rather dull and rainy all weekend, but not in a bad way at all. It was calm and what I will call 'somber' out. I think it was very pretty.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. We have had beautiful weather here. It has been truly lovely out - sunny and cool. I wish it would stay like this all year.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*

Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.

. . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:










And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:










I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.

I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:










I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.

And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:










It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396

Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!

It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.

I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*
> 
> Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.
> 
> . . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.
> 
> I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396
> 
> Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!
> 
> It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


Beautiful as always Sheila. I know this would be much more work, but, have you ever considered using blue tape on your wood first, then apply the pattern on the tape? You won't have any glue junk on your work piece, but,with all the fine cutting you do, I'm not sure this may be good or not. Just a thought.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*
> 
> Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.
> 
> . . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.
> 
> I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396
> 
> Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!
> 
> It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


WOW! All beautiful, Once again, I especially like Keith's work and design. Is the idiom his own?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*
> 
> Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.
> 
> . . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.
> 
> I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396
> 
> Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!
> 
> It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


Splendid designs, Sheila.

I think that the style of pattern with a contrasting backing is where some of the inspiration for 'The cage' came from.

Thank you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*
> 
> Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.
> 
> . . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.
> 
> I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396
> 
> Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!
> 
> It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


Thank you all!

Roger - I know better and that is the stupid part. I HAVE the blue tape and for some dumb reason, I didn't use it first. What the heck??? I hope to remember to do so next time. I would save me about half an hour of scraping. :/

Russell - Keith saw the phrase somewhere and thought it would make a nice plaque. Another customer on a different forum said that I must have been his inspiration.  (ya think?!?)

Thank you Martyn. I absolutely love "The Cage". It is an entire new dimension in your work. I surely admire you a great deal! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*
> 
> Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.
> 
> . . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.
> 
> I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396
> 
> Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!
> 
> It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


The candle holders are beautiful. I love the fonts you chose on the Give Thanks one. The contrast on Keith's plaque looks great. That would be a great Valentine's (or any day) gift.
Another sunny BC day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Two New Candle Tray Patterns and a New Plaque*
> 
> Yesterday I had a little change of plans. While I had intended to finish up the Gothic Bat Pillar Candle holders, I kind of got side tracked and decided to do some more cutting instead. I had not added to my regular candle trays in quite a while - even though I have many more ideas, and when I created the pillar candle holders, I also thought that a similar design would translate to a candle tray as well. So the other morning when I was up early I decided to draw up a designs, as well as another design for Thanksgiving and here is what I came up with.
> 
> . . . A "Boo" candle tray created from walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Give Thanks" candle tray made of pretty curly maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday cutting both of them out. They only have one coat of lacquer on them, which I must admit that I sprayed on this morning in the dark outside so they would look decent for the photos here. The walnut tray still needs a couple of coats to even out the tone of the wood.
> 
> I also want to share this photo of a "boo boo" that I made. For these designs, I used full sheet stickers to apply the pattern. I printed the pattern on the sticker sheet and then stuck it onto the wood to cut. Unfortunately, I did not "de-stick" the back of the sticker enough, as I usually need to do. It was an absolute beast to get off. I had to be careful not to break the delicate lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use some mineral spirits to dissolve the adhesive and it came out OK, but it was certainly a pain in the butt and I will be much more careful next time I am applying the pattern. Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> And finally - here is a preview of Keith's SLDK396 - Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already available on the site today here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK396
> 
> Today I AM going to finish up my Gothic Bat Candle Holders from yesterday's post, as well as write the instructions for that and these two patterns. We are going to be updating the site tomorrow, and I will have a newsletter going out tomorrow as well. Keith has some amazing new plaques that he is adding to the site as well. I think you are going to love them!
> 
> It looks to be another sunny and cool day today. We have been fortunate enough to have perfect weather lately. I certainly can't complain.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive Tuesday! Have a great day!


Thank you Anna. I like cutting lettering. The fancier the better. 

Have a good day,

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up*

I kept myself pretty busy yesterday finishing up the new projects that I created for the site update. Today I will be writing the instructions for them and hopefully getting a newsletter out either later on tonight or early tomorrow. We have been trying to send out a newsletter every other week or so, as we feel that time frame is comfortable for our customers and is a good goal to complete our next round of designs. Now that we don't have Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to think about and we feel we can devote more time to our website. While we are still doing projects for the other magazine, it isn't a regular thing such as it was with CWW. In the long run, it may be good for us because we won't have the confusion of creating projects and then putting them on hold. We hope to make it work for us in the best way we are able.

As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I planned on painting my new SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder pieces. I liked the way they looked in natural wood, but bats are typically black, and since ebony is very pricey, the next best thing to do is to use some paint on them. I used DecoArt acrylic paint in Lamp Black for the base coat, and then I tried a few different colors of the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint as an overcoat to make them look amazing:










I really love the Glamour Dust paint because it gives such a wonderful sparkle to the pieces without any mess. Since it is very finely ground glitter, it isn't 'chunky' like that Craft Twinkles and covers very evenly and fully. Not too long ago I decided that I wanted to try to use 'real' loose glitter on a project and I was quickly reminded what an awful mess it makes. By the time I applied it to my surface, parts of the undercoat had dried and it didn't stick evenly. I then found that I had glitter all over EVERYTHING and the results on my pieces were not great. It also would 'shed' glitter every time I touched it. What a mess!

With the Glamour Dust paint, the glitter is suspended in a semi-transparent base. The base is very lightly tinted in a coordinating color so adding the glitter paint really enhances your projects nicely, yet it allows your base color to show through. You just brush it on and in one or two coats you have beautiful and even coverage without any shedding. It is clean, fast and beautiful. I could use it by the gallon!

I find the Black Ice gives a kind of silvery/charcoal/black shine to black pieces. That was just the look I was going for when I made this lovely Gothic candle holder.

But I also wanted to experiment with other colors on the black, and I tried Gold Glitz (on the left bat) and Sapphire Blue on the right bat, with the Black Ice in the middle:










You may not be able to see it in the photo very well, but there are very cool and subtle differences between the three. I also think colors like Sizzling Red or Neon Orange would look pretty cool on the black bats. I wish I would have cut more of them! You can get the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint at your local craft supplier or at DecoArt's online store here: Glamour Dust Glitter Paint. They have 24 beautiful colors to choose from and I use them all the time.

I am really thrilled with how this project came out, and I will be offering the pattern for all the pieces in one packet:










I also want to make a note that I don't recommend using regular pillar candles with these holders. While they are sturdy, they are tall and I highly recommend using the very cool battery operated candles that I show with them. It is better to be safe than sorry and the pillar candles especially look like real candles.

So today will be pretty busy with me writing. We have enjoyed a beautiful autumn here so far. It has been warm and for the most part sunny and the trees are just beginning to shed their leaves. I try to spend some time out on the deck with my cat Pancakes, as he loves it outside and I don't allow him to roam. He loves eating grass though, so I bought him a little planter that I fill with freshly picked grass daily. I call it his "trough" and he loves his afternoon snack:










Oh - what a joy my kitties are! I have more fun with them than you can imagine.

I wish you all a wonderful day! Hopefully I will get some better pictures of the candle holders today, as black is difficult to photograph (and the glitter paint makes it even harder). But with some natural light, I should be able to do OK and finish up the packet for the site. For those of you who are on our Mailing List - watch for your newsletter later today or tomorrow.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> I kept myself pretty busy yesterday finishing up the new projects that I created for the site update. Today I will be writing the instructions for them and hopefully getting a newsletter out either later on tonight or early tomorrow. We have been trying to send out a newsletter every other week or so, as we feel that time frame is comfortable for our customers and is a good goal to complete our next round of designs. Now that we don't have Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to think about and we feel we can devote more time to our website. While we are still doing projects for the other magazine, it isn't a regular thing such as it was with CWW. In the long run, it may be good for us because we won't have the confusion of creating projects and then putting them on hold. We hope to make it work for us in the best way we are able.
> 
> As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I planned on painting my new SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder pieces. I liked the way they looked in natural wood, but bats are typically black, and since ebony is very pricey, the next best thing to do is to use some paint on them. I used DecoArt acrylic paint in Lamp Black for the base coat, and then I tried a few different colors of the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint as an overcoat to make them look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the Glamour Dust paint because it gives such a wonderful sparkle to the pieces without any mess. Since it is very finely ground glitter, it isn't 'chunky' like that Craft Twinkles and covers very evenly and fully. Not too long ago I decided that I wanted to try to use 'real' loose glitter on a project and I was quickly reminded what an awful mess it makes. By the time I applied it to my surface, parts of the undercoat had dried and it didn't stick evenly. I then found that I had glitter all over EVERYTHING and the results on my pieces were not great. It also would 'shed' glitter every time I touched it. What a mess!
> 
> With the Glamour Dust paint, the glitter is suspended in a semi-transparent base. The base is very lightly tinted in a coordinating color so adding the glitter paint really enhances your projects nicely, yet it allows your base color to show through. You just brush it on and in one or two coats you have beautiful and even coverage without any shedding. It is clean, fast and beautiful. I could use it by the gallon!
> 
> I find the Black Ice gives a kind of silvery/charcoal/black shine to black pieces. That was just the look I was going for when I made this lovely Gothic candle holder.
> 
> But I also wanted to experiment with other colors on the black, and I tried Gold Glitz (on the left bat) and Sapphire Blue on the right bat, with the Black Ice in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be able to see it in the photo very well, but there are very cool and subtle differences between the three. I also think colors like Sizzling Red or Neon Orange would look pretty cool on the black bats. I wish I would have cut more of them! You can get the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint at your local craft supplier or at DecoArt's online store here: Glamour Dust Glitter Paint. They have 24 beautiful colors to choose from and I use them all the time.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how this project came out, and I will be offering the pattern for all the pieces in one packet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to make a note that I don't recommend using regular pillar candles with these holders. While they are sturdy, they are tall and I highly recommend using the very cool battery operated candles that I show with them. It is better to be safe than sorry and the pillar candles especially look like real candles.
> 
> So today will be pretty busy with me writing. We have enjoyed a beautiful autumn here so far. It has been warm and for the most part sunny and the trees are just beginning to shed their leaves. I try to spend some time out on the deck with my cat Pancakes, as he loves it outside and I don't allow him to roam. He loves eating grass though, so I bought him a little planter that I fill with freshly picked grass daily. I call it his "trough" and he loves his afternoon snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - what a joy my kitties are! I have more fun with them than you can imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Hopefully I will get some better pictures of the candle holders today, as black is difficult to photograph (and the glitter paint makes it even harder). But with some natural light, I should be able to do OK and finish up the packet for the site. For those of you who are on our Mailing List - watch for your newsletter later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Nice effect with the paints. Like the candle holder design, and your suggestions re candle safety. Guilty cat is a wonderful photo. Have a great day.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> I kept myself pretty busy yesterday finishing up the new projects that I created for the site update. Today I will be writing the instructions for them and hopefully getting a newsletter out either later on tonight or early tomorrow. We have been trying to send out a newsletter every other week or so, as we feel that time frame is comfortable for our customers and is a good goal to complete our next round of designs. Now that we don't have Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to think about and we feel we can devote more time to our website. While we are still doing projects for the other magazine, it isn't a regular thing such as it was with CWW. In the long run, it may be good for us because we won't have the confusion of creating projects and then putting them on hold. We hope to make it work for us in the best way we are able.
> 
> As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I planned on painting my new SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder pieces. I liked the way they looked in natural wood, but bats are typically black, and since ebony is very pricey, the next best thing to do is to use some paint on them. I used DecoArt acrylic paint in Lamp Black for the base coat, and then I tried a few different colors of the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint as an overcoat to make them look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the Glamour Dust paint because it gives such a wonderful sparkle to the pieces without any mess. Since it is very finely ground glitter, it isn't 'chunky' like that Craft Twinkles and covers very evenly and fully. Not too long ago I decided that I wanted to try to use 'real' loose glitter on a project and I was quickly reminded what an awful mess it makes. By the time I applied it to my surface, parts of the undercoat had dried and it didn't stick evenly. I then found that I had glitter all over EVERYTHING and the results on my pieces were not great. It also would 'shed' glitter every time I touched it. What a mess!
> 
> With the Glamour Dust paint, the glitter is suspended in a semi-transparent base. The base is very lightly tinted in a coordinating color so adding the glitter paint really enhances your projects nicely, yet it allows your base color to show through. You just brush it on and in one or two coats you have beautiful and even coverage without any shedding. It is clean, fast and beautiful. I could use it by the gallon!
> 
> I find the Black Ice gives a kind of silvery/charcoal/black shine to black pieces. That was just the look I was going for when I made this lovely Gothic candle holder.
> 
> But I also wanted to experiment with other colors on the black, and I tried Gold Glitz (on the left bat) and Sapphire Blue on the right bat, with the Black Ice in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be able to see it in the photo very well, but there are very cool and subtle differences between the three. I also think colors like Sizzling Red or Neon Orange would look pretty cool on the black bats. I wish I would have cut more of them! You can get the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint at your local craft supplier or at DecoArt's online store here: Glamour Dust Glitter Paint. They have 24 beautiful colors to choose from and I use them all the time.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how this project came out, and I will be offering the pattern for all the pieces in one packet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to make a note that I don't recommend using regular pillar candles with these holders. While they are sturdy, they are tall and I highly recommend using the very cool battery operated candles that I show with them. It is better to be safe than sorry and the pillar candles especially look like real candles.
> 
> So today will be pretty busy with me writing. We have enjoyed a beautiful autumn here so far. It has been warm and for the most part sunny and the trees are just beginning to shed their leaves. I try to spend some time out on the deck with my cat Pancakes, as he loves it outside and I don't allow him to roam. He loves eating grass though, so I bought him a little planter that I fill with freshly picked grass daily. I call it his "trough" and he loves his afternoon snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - what a joy my kitties are! I have more fun with them than you can imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Hopefully I will get some better pictures of the candle holders today, as black is difficult to photograph (and the glitter paint makes it even harder). But with some natural light, I should be able to do OK and finish up the packet for the site. For those of you who are on our Mailing List - watch for your newsletter later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


the bats decorations are great , im glad you found a solution to your glitter problem, i can sure see how that would create a bad mess, hello there pancakes….i guess you don't want to share your grass…..ok…fine…i'll go get my own….lol….


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> I kept myself pretty busy yesterday finishing up the new projects that I created for the site update. Today I will be writing the instructions for them and hopefully getting a newsletter out either later on tonight or early tomorrow. We have been trying to send out a newsletter every other week or so, as we feel that time frame is comfortable for our customers and is a good goal to complete our next round of designs. Now that we don't have Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to think about and we feel we can devote more time to our website. While we are still doing projects for the other magazine, it isn't a regular thing such as it was with CWW. In the long run, it may be good for us because we won't have the confusion of creating projects and then putting them on hold. We hope to make it work for us in the best way we are able.
> 
> As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I planned on painting my new SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder pieces. I liked the way they looked in natural wood, but bats are typically black, and since ebony is very pricey, the next best thing to do is to use some paint on them. I used DecoArt acrylic paint in Lamp Black for the base coat, and then I tried a few different colors of the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint as an overcoat to make them look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the Glamour Dust paint because it gives such a wonderful sparkle to the pieces without any mess. Since it is very finely ground glitter, it isn't 'chunky' like that Craft Twinkles and covers very evenly and fully. Not too long ago I decided that I wanted to try to use 'real' loose glitter on a project and I was quickly reminded what an awful mess it makes. By the time I applied it to my surface, parts of the undercoat had dried and it didn't stick evenly. I then found that I had glitter all over EVERYTHING and the results on my pieces were not great. It also would 'shed' glitter every time I touched it. What a mess!
> 
> With the Glamour Dust paint, the glitter is suspended in a semi-transparent base. The base is very lightly tinted in a coordinating color so adding the glitter paint really enhances your projects nicely, yet it allows your base color to show through. You just brush it on and in one or two coats you have beautiful and even coverage without any shedding. It is clean, fast and beautiful. I could use it by the gallon!
> 
> I find the Black Ice gives a kind of silvery/charcoal/black shine to black pieces. That was just the look I was going for when I made this lovely Gothic candle holder.
> 
> But I also wanted to experiment with other colors on the black, and I tried Gold Glitz (on the left bat) and Sapphire Blue on the right bat, with the Black Ice in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be able to see it in the photo very well, but there are very cool and subtle differences between the three. I also think colors like Sizzling Red or Neon Orange would look pretty cool on the black bats. I wish I would have cut more of them! You can get the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint at your local craft supplier or at DecoArt's online store here: Glamour Dust Glitter Paint. They have 24 beautiful colors to choose from and I use them all the time.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how this project came out, and I will be offering the pattern for all the pieces in one packet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to make a note that I don't recommend using regular pillar candles with these holders. While they are sturdy, they are tall and I highly recommend using the very cool battery operated candles that I show with them. It is better to be safe than sorry and the pillar candles especially look like real candles.
> 
> So today will be pretty busy with me writing. We have enjoyed a beautiful autumn here so far. It has been warm and for the most part sunny and the trees are just beginning to shed their leaves. I try to spend some time out on the deck with my cat Pancakes, as he loves it outside and I don't allow him to roam. He loves eating grass though, so I bought him a little planter that I fill with freshly picked grass daily. I call it his "trough" and he loves his afternoon snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - what a joy my kitties are! I have more fun with them than you can imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Hopefully I will get some better pictures of the candle holders today, as black is difficult to photograph (and the glitter paint makes it even harder). But with some natural light, I should be able to do OK and finish up the packet for the site. For those of you who are on our Mailing List - watch for your newsletter later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Those are some cool __ bats! Isn't it funny how them puddy tats like to play with grass and things like it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> I kept myself pretty busy yesterday finishing up the new projects that I created for the site update. Today I will be writing the instructions for them and hopefully getting a newsletter out either later on tonight or early tomorrow. We have been trying to send out a newsletter every other week or so, as we feel that time frame is comfortable for our customers and is a good goal to complete our next round of designs. Now that we don't have Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine to think about and we feel we can devote more time to our website. While we are still doing projects for the other magazine, it isn't a regular thing such as it was with CWW. In the long run, it may be good for us because we won't have the confusion of creating projects and then putting them on hold. We hope to make it work for us in the best way we are able.
> 
> As I mentioned a couple of days ago, I planned on painting my new SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder pieces. I liked the way they looked in natural wood, but bats are typically black, and since ebony is very pricey, the next best thing to do is to use some paint on them. I used DecoArt acrylic paint in Lamp Black for the base coat, and then I tried a few different colors of the DecoArt Glamour Dust Glitter Paint as an overcoat to make them look amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the Glamour Dust paint because it gives such a wonderful sparkle to the pieces without any mess. Since it is very finely ground glitter, it isn't 'chunky' like that Craft Twinkles and covers very evenly and fully. Not too long ago I decided that I wanted to try to use 'real' loose glitter on a project and I was quickly reminded what an awful mess it makes. By the time I applied it to my surface, parts of the undercoat had dried and it didn't stick evenly. I then found that I had glitter all over EVERYTHING and the results on my pieces were not great. It also would 'shed' glitter every time I touched it. What a mess!
> 
> With the Glamour Dust paint, the glitter is suspended in a semi-transparent base. The base is very lightly tinted in a coordinating color so adding the glitter paint really enhances your projects nicely, yet it allows your base color to show through. You just brush it on and in one or two coats you have beautiful and even coverage without any shedding. It is clean, fast and beautiful. I could use it by the gallon!
> 
> I find the Black Ice gives a kind of silvery/charcoal/black shine to black pieces. That was just the look I was going for when I made this lovely Gothic candle holder.
> 
> But I also wanted to experiment with other colors on the black, and I tried Gold Glitz (on the left bat) and Sapphire Blue on the right bat, with the Black Ice in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be able to see it in the photo very well, but there are very cool and subtle differences between the three. I also think colors like Sizzling Red or Neon Orange would look pretty cool on the black bats. I wish I would have cut more of them! You can get the DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint at your local craft supplier or at DecoArt's online store here: Glamour Dust Glitter Paint. They have 24 beautiful colors to choose from and I use them all the time.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how this project came out, and I will be offering the pattern for all the pieces in one packet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to make a note that I don't recommend using regular pillar candles with these holders. While they are sturdy, they are tall and I highly recommend using the very cool battery operated candles that I show with them. It is better to be safe than sorry and the pillar candles especially look like real candles.
> 
> So today will be pretty busy with me writing. We have enjoyed a beautiful autumn here so far. It has been warm and for the most part sunny and the trees are just beginning to shed their leaves. I try to spend some time out on the deck with my cat Pancakes, as he loves it outside and I don't allow him to roam. He loves eating grass though, so I bought him a little planter that I fill with freshly picked grass daily. I call it his "trough" and he loves his afternoon snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - what a joy my kitties are! I have more fun with them than you can imagine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Hopefully I will get some better pictures of the candle holders today, as black is difficult to photograph (and the glitter paint makes it even harder). But with some natural light, I should be able to do OK and finish up the packet for the site. For those of you who are on our Mailing List - watch for your newsletter later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Sorry to answer you all so late - it was a busy day of writing instructions.

Thank you all for your nice comments. I wish the bats would photograph a bit better. They are dark and you can't really see how cool they are. I really had fun making them.

Yes - my little 'grand-kitty' Pancakes is certainly funny! He loves the outside and he loves fresh grass! I have to go back to the woods behind us to pick the tender, long stems for him. He sees me coming back and waits at the foot of the stairs and just meows with excitement. It always makes me smile.

I hope you all have a good evening. Thank you for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns Up on Our Site*

Today's blog will just be a short announcement that all the new patterns are available on our site. I have received lots of emails from those of you asking when they would be ready, and they all are at this time.

We added several new patterns to the site and we are very proud of them. There are some holiday patterns, as well as some for general occasions. Keith's SLDK396 Self-Framing Love Always plaque pattern would be great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you just want to say "I love you."










It's a perfect keepsake and sure to be very popular.

Keith also created three beautiful large Bible verse plaques, that came out just stunning. The first one is SLDK400 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 shown here:










The other two are SLDK401 Proverbs 3:6-7 and SLDK402 Romans 12: 9-10. He plans to add to the sets if they are popular, and it already appears that they will be. Since we posted them last evening, several sets have already sold.

He is offering a SPECIAL SET price for all three patterns for a limited time which is a great deal. These plaques could be used as shown, or even displayed in parts for smaller areas. I really think they came out beautiful and I like that because they are made up of smaller pieces, they are easier to cut.










My contributions to the update are some of the designs that I have been showing here on my blog. My SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder and Tea Light Holder pattern set will include the large pedestal holder as well as the tea light and place card holders.










I also created two new candle trays. I love making the candle trays and still have ideas for many new ones. I was a little worried that I had been making too many, but I often get requests for more so I thought I would add a couple more into the mix.

For Halloween, I created this SLD481 "Boo" Candle Tray :










I think it coordinates nicely with the Bat Pillar candles, as I used some of the same elements in the design.

I also created a pretty "Give Thanks" Candle Tray (SLD482) that could be displayed all autumn long. I love the way the curly maple gave additional movement to the leaves:










I must say that it felt good to get back to some woodworking. I suppose that is why I am always excited about what I do. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the delicate scroll sawing on the trays and building the candle holders. It is fun to flip back and forth between painting and scrolling.

I am thinking now about some new Christmas things that I can add on the next update. I have lots of ideas as usual, and can't wait to get them moving. With the upcoming holiday weekend (Thanksgiving here in Canada) I have some cooking and other things to do around the house as well. It may be a good time for me to take a short breather and enjoy some of the season. I am sure though in the background that I will be working on my new things for next time. There is always so many nice projects to do.

Happy Thursday to you all.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Up on Our Site*
> 
> Today's blog will just be a short announcement that all the new patterns are available on our site. I have received lots of emails from those of you asking when they would be ready, and they all are at this time.
> 
> We added several new patterns to the site and we are very proud of them. There are some holiday patterns, as well as some for general occasions. Keith's SLDK396 Self-Framing Love Always plaque pattern would be great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you just want to say "I love you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfect keepsake and sure to be very popular.
> 
> Keith also created three beautiful large Bible verse plaques, that came out just stunning. The first one is SLDK400 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two are SLDK401 Proverbs 3:6-7 and SLDK402 Romans 12: 9-10. He plans to add to the sets if they are popular, and it already appears that they will be. Since we posted them last evening, several sets have already sold.
> 
> He is offering a SPECIAL SET price for all three patterns for a limited time which is a great deal. These plaques could be used as shown, or even displayed in parts for smaller areas. I really think they came out beautiful and I like that because they are made up of smaller pieces, they are easier to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My contributions to the update are some of the designs that I have been showing here on my blog. My SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder and Tea Light Holder pattern set will include the large pedestal holder as well as the tea light and place card holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also created two new candle trays. I love making the candle trays and still have ideas for many new ones. I was a little worried that I had been making too many, but I often get requests for more so I thought I would add a couple more into the mix.
> 
> For Halloween, I created this SLD481 "Boo" Candle Tray :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it coordinates nicely with the Bat Pillar candles, as I used some of the same elements in the design.
> 
> I also created a pretty "Give Thanks" Candle Tray (SLD482) that could be displayed all autumn long. I love the way the curly maple gave additional movement to the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that it felt good to get back to some woodworking. I suppose that is why I am always excited about what I do. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the delicate scroll sawing on the trays and building the candle holders. It is fun to flip back and forth between painting and scrolling.
> 
> I am thinking now about some new Christmas things that I can add on the next update. I have lots of ideas as usual, and can't wait to get them moving. With the upcoming holiday weekend (Thanksgiving here in Canada) I have some cooking and other things to do around the house as well. It may be a good time for me to take a short breather and enjoy some of the season. I am sure though in the background that I will be working on my new things for next time. There is always so many nice projects to do.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all.


You have been busy. All the best with these designs.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns Up on Our Site*
> 
> Today's blog will just be a short announcement that all the new patterns are available on our site. I have received lots of emails from those of you asking when they would be ready, and they all are at this time.
> 
> We added several new patterns to the site and we are very proud of them. There are some holiday patterns, as well as some for general occasions. Keith's SLDK396 Self-Framing Love Always plaque pattern would be great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you just want to say "I love you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfect keepsake and sure to be very popular.
> 
> Keith also created three beautiful large Bible verse plaques, that came out just stunning. The first one is SLDK400 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two are SLDK401 Proverbs 3:6-7 and SLDK402 Romans 12: 9-10. He plans to add to the sets if they are popular, and it already appears that they will be. Since we posted them last evening, several sets have already sold.
> 
> He is offering a SPECIAL SET price for all three patterns for a limited time which is a great deal. These plaques could be used as shown, or even displayed in parts for smaller areas. I really think they came out beautiful and I like that because they are made up of smaller pieces, they are easier to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My contributions to the update are some of the designs that I have been showing here on my blog. My SLD480 Bat Pillar Candle Holder and Tea Light Holder pattern set will include the large pedestal holder as well as the tea light and place card holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also created two new candle trays. I love making the candle trays and still have ideas for many new ones. I was a little worried that I had been making too many, but I often get requests for more so I thought I would add a couple more into the mix.
> 
> For Halloween, I created this SLD481 "Boo" Candle Tray :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it coordinates nicely with the Bat Pillar candles, as I used some of the same elements in the design.
> 
> I also created a pretty "Give Thanks" Candle Tray (SLD482) that could be displayed all autumn long. I love the way the curly maple gave additional movement to the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that it felt good to get back to some woodworking. I suppose that is why I am always excited about what I do. I thoroughly enjoyed doing the delicate scroll sawing on the trays and building the candle holders. It is fun to flip back and forth between painting and scrolling.
> 
> I am thinking now about some new Christmas things that I can add on the next update. I have lots of ideas as usual, and can't wait to get them moving. With the upcoming holiday weekend (Thanksgiving here in Canada) I have some cooking and other things to do around the house as well. It may be a good time for me to take a short breather and enjoy some of the season. I am sure though in the background that I will be working on my new things for next time. There is always so many nice projects to do.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all.


Thank you, Martyn. The patterns have so far gone over very well. We have been incredibly busy and are happy that people are still enjoying our work.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Breather*

For the last couple of days I have been fighting a cold, so I think it is time for me to take a little 'breather'. I was happy to get the site update done the other day and yesterday we had a really pronominal response from everyone. I can honestly say that nothing feels as good as working hard to make our projects and seeing how much others enjoy them. The excited responses we received from everyone meant more to both Keith and I than anything. It was - as they say - PRICELESS!

I actually slept in this morning until 7:30. That may not seem 'late' to most of you, but for me it was like missing half my day. Usually I am up around 5:30 or so and when I awoke and it was already light out, I knew I slept later than usual. I think I have to blame it on the cold medicine that I am taking. But at least I was able to sleep. The few nights prior to last night I couldn't really settle. I think it was catching up with me.

It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada and Keith and I are invited to two dinners. The first one will be Saturday at our dear friend's Bernie and Ellen's place on the lake and it should be a wonderful time. The leaves are nearly at peak now and the lake is always beautiful. It should be a wonderfully relaxing time and a great visit.

On Sunday we are going to Keith's mom's for dinner #2. I also look forward to that because she makes the best stuffing in Canada (as well as other good treats!)

On Monday, which is the 'official' celebration of the holiday, we will have a quiet day here. In all probability I will be cutting wood and back to work, as I have some orders to fill and will want them posted by Tuesday when the post office is open again.

It sounds like a good plan.

In between I want to bake and do some small organizational things around here. I have some ideas for projects and before I jump in I want to dabble with a couple of things I was thinking about. It isn't often I get time to do that. It seems like a good time for a breather.

I did want to let you all know though that my favorite rhinestone supplier, Rhinestone Canada has added some really cool things to their store. I really love this company because their service is great and the products are fantastic and very reasonably priced.

Linda, the owner is very good about getting things shipped fast (usually the same day!) and is very helpful with questions, etc. when ordering.

Anyway, she told me that they added these adorable neon skulls for Halloween (or steampunk art, or whatever) to their supplies:










They are 10mm x 12mm (you can see them next to a dime in the picture) and are only $2.00 per gross. Aren't they cute?? You affix them with the heat wand as you do the other rhinestones and rhinestuds.

They even have a starter package which includes some black and orange rhinestones, skulls, heat wand, and other things to get you started for only $37.00.










It is really a nice package. You can see their new things on their Halloween Page of their site.

I also asked Linda if she could get some hot-fix STARS in for projects and she is going to try to do that! I can see so many uses for sparkly stars in projects and ornaments not only for Christmas, but also for patriotic or even prim types of things. I will certainly keep you all posted when she finds them. I hope you give her company a try. I am sure you won't be disappointed.

That will be about all for today. I wish I didn't feel as 'fuzzy' as I do. I honestly feel as if I can sleep all day long, like my cats.

It is bright and sunny here and another cool and breezy autumn day here in Nova Scotia. I couldn't ask for better. I wish you all a Happy Friday and hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time Travel*

After celebrating Thanksgiving the past two days here in Canada, I feel refreshed and ready to get back to some serious designing. Even though it is still the early part of October, I know how quickly this time of year seems to pass as we busy ourselves for the upcoming holiday season. I am always amazed at how the pace seems to pick up this time of year and time passes even quicker than usual.

It is sometimes difficult for me because I always seem to have so many different ideas that I want to develop and there is never time to even scrape the surface for most of them. I used to think that it was perhaps because I wasn't working quickly enough and I would scold myself when I didn't get to the end of my 'list' and get everything that I wanted to get done. But I have somewhat mellowed over the years, and I am a bit kinder to myself. I am realizing that thinking of these ideas takes far less time then actually implementing them, and if I want to do a quality job on things (which I do!) I need to allow each project the time it needs to materialize and not look back at regrets at all that I was not able to finish. There is always 'next year'.

And usually, by the time the next year rolls around, the original idea is somewhat modified. Or there are new ideas that take precedence over the old ones and the priorities may shift because new and more exciting ideas may have come to light. Such is the life of a designer.

I feel very fortunate that I have many different ideas for projects. I find that keeping lists of ideas and thoughts on what to do really does help me a great deal. For all that I feel I am being productive, there are those times when there is a lull in productivity and what may have felt like a wonderful idea at an earlier time may not be so exciting at another. I don't know how or why things work out that way, but they just do. It seems that (for me anyway) I work in waves of creativity where one moment I can be wondering what to do next and five minutes later I can't choose which project to start first. It is at these times that I need to go with my 'gut' feeling and just move forward. More so than not that seems to be the best decision.

There comes a time in the holiday season though when we realize that it is time to abandon our game plan for this year and move ahead to get a jump on the next holiday. I am somewhat at that point now where even though I have many different ideas for the Halloween season, I think it is time to move ahead and work on some new Christmas things. It is difficult for me to put aside the cute ideas that I had in my head for another year, but practicality tells me that if I don't get moving on some Christmas items, it will be too late for that season as well.

After years of working with print magazines and heeding to their deadlines of six months or more prior to the season, I think I have conditioned myself to design just about anything at any time. It is hard though not to want to get caught up in the present though, as there is something satisfying about painting pumpkins in October, turkeys in November and angels and Santa Clauses in December. I must admit that most of my best Christmas designs were drawn up while I was wearing shorts and sitting on the beach or in the sun, and my spring designs of butterflies and flowers usually were 'born' while there were several centimeters of snow on the ground. I have trained myself to think 'off season'.

But now that the magazine is no longer a driving force for me, it is perhaps a bit easier to be closer to the time frame than before. I don't mean that I can completely follow my own present calendar, but a larger time frame can be devoted to the current season than before. (Or can it?)

Part of me wants to enjoy this reprieve from early deadlines, and another part of me (perhaps the logical/business part) is telling me to keep myself on the early schedule to remain ahead of the game. I find myself fighting between wanting to enjoy the season like a 'normal' person and wearing my designer hat and looking months ahead. I suppose it will take some getting used to. That is where self-discipline comes into play.

So with all that said, it is mid-October and I am thinking ahead to Christmas and beginning to feel that I am arriving somewhat late to the party. Not really perhaps, but any more delay and I certainly wouldn't be at the front of the pack. I need to once again re-adjust my thinking and start looking a bit further ahead.

With that said, I began drawing up some Christmas ornaments yesterday. These are going to be for the scroll saw and I think they will look really cool when finished:










I am afraid the sample doesn't really show too much. But you will see more in the next couple of days, for sure.

I am also working on a new painting pattern, as well as a combination painting and scrolling pattern. Something for everyone, I think. I would love to have the three things done by our next update and it will be a bit of a push for me to do so. But I feel that I am up for the task.

Sometimes stepping back a bit is just what we need to see things more clearly. Prioritizing, making lists and focusing helps as well. I really need to make sure that I am at my most efficient so that I can get as much done as I can. There are so many wonderful things that I just can't wait to share, and figuring out where I need to be in time and what I need to work on when is the key to getting the most done.

I wish you all a Happy Monday! Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Here, There and Everywhere*

Have you ever tried to do several things at once? I feel that is how my day went yesterday. I was doing some drawing, sanding some orders to go out and I even began painting my new Painting With Friends design (inspired by Terrye French) that promises to be a really fun and cute project. I actually didn't know which direction to head first.

Keith was also busy, as he headed to the lumber yard and spent the afternoon and evening at our friend Bernie's shop planing and dressing wood. It is getting to be that time of year when we need to replenish our supply that is right here at hand so we have enough to last us through our winter designing. While I miss going to the shop and working on things (I love running the planer!) it really didn't make sense for me to go with, as too many people doing things at once only seem to make it more cluttered.

So I stayed here and made a pot of soup to nurse my cold and tried to get some painting done.

I must say though - I wasn't at my painting best. I started out painting the first of the eight figures that will be in this set only to head back to the sander around 5pm in the evening. I simply HATED how the piece came out and there was nothing else to do except sand off the paint and start again. Thinking back, I wish I would have thought enough to take a photo of the blunder. I want those of you who are new to painting to realize that even though you look up to us as teachers and 'professionals', we make mistakes as well. Sometimes there is a broken path between our 'vision' and the execution of the design. While there is no shame in that, it certainly can feel frustrating! I felt as if I wasted much of the day only to be looking at a blank piece at 5:30 in the evening, after putzing with it all day!

Oh well - it was worth it after all. I am much happier with the revised version anyway.

So I only have one piece to show you today . . .










This little guy is the first of a set of eight that will make a set of Christmas Pull Toys that can be used as ornaments or as stand-up pieces. The first one I painted so dark, he looked like he was burned in the oven.  This little guy is brighter and just the right crispiness!

I have some additional details that I will be adding to him, but he is on his way and hopefully the other pieces will go a bit more smoothly. I will be painting again today for a bit.

I also need to scroll out the ornaments that I hinted at yesterday. I will tease you further by telling you I sent the pictures to my friend Leldon to look them over and he LOVED them! (That was a good boost for my confidence!) But I have three more to draw today as well and then I can start cutting them out. I am torn which way to work today. I think that is a good problem to have though! 

Keith is also finishing up a new design for our next update. He asked me to show you a hit as well:










Humm . . .

They look very 'autumn-like' to me . . .

I suppose I like teasing you all a little bit. It just shows you we are working on things and not sitting here eating bon bons! (well - we could sneak a bon bon in once in a while, I suppose! Or a tootsie roll! Now THOSE are good!)

Thank you all for your encouragement. I hope this keeps you guessing and coming back to see. I should have more to show tomorrow . . .

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Here, There and Everywhere*
> 
> Have you ever tried to do several things at once? I feel that is how my day went yesterday. I was doing some drawing, sanding some orders to go out and I even began painting my new Painting With Friends design (inspired by Terrye French) that promises to be a really fun and cute project. I actually didn't know which direction to head first.
> 
> Keith was also busy, as he headed to the lumber yard and spent the afternoon and evening at our friend Bernie's shop planing and dressing wood. It is getting to be that time of year when we need to replenish our supply that is right here at hand so we have enough to last us through our winter designing. While I miss going to the shop and working on things (I love running the planer!) it really didn't make sense for me to go with, as too many people doing things at once only seem to make it more cluttered.
> 
> So I stayed here and made a pot of soup to nurse my cold and tried to get some painting done.
> 
> I must say though - I wasn't at my painting best. I started out painting the first of the eight figures that will be in this set only to head back to the sander around 5pm in the evening. I simply HATED how the piece came out and there was nothing else to do except sand off the paint and start again. Thinking back, I wish I would have thought enough to take a photo of the blunder. I want those of you who are new to painting to realize that even though you look up to us as teachers and 'professionals', we make mistakes as well. Sometimes there is a broken path between our 'vision' and the execution of the design. While there is no shame in that, it certainly can feel frustrating! I felt as if I wasted much of the day only to be looking at a blank piece at 5:30 in the evening, after putzing with it all day!
> 
> Oh well - it was worth it after all. I am much happier with the revised version anyway.
> 
> So I only have one piece to show you today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy is the first of a set of eight that will make a set of Christmas Pull Toys that can be used as ornaments or as stand-up pieces. The first one I painted so dark, he looked like he was burned in the oven.  This little guy is brighter and just the right crispiness!
> 
> I have some additional details that I will be adding to him, but he is on his way and hopefully the other pieces will go a bit more smoothly. I will be painting again today for a bit.
> 
> I also need to scroll out the ornaments that I hinted at yesterday. I will tease you further by telling you I sent the pictures to my friend Leldon to look them over and he LOVED them! (That was a good boost for my confidence!) But I have three more to draw today as well and then I can start cutting them out. I am torn which way to work today. I think that is a good problem to have though!
> 
> Keith is also finishing up a new design for our next update. He asked me to show you a hit as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humm . . .
> 
> They look very 'autumn-like' to me . . .
> 
> I suppose I like teasing you all a little bit. It just shows you we are working on things and not sitting here eating bon bons! (well - we could sneak a bon bon in once in a while, I suppose! Or a tootsie roll! Now THOSE are good!)
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement. I hope this keeps you guessing and coming back to see. I should have more to show tomorrow . . .
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Cute gingerbread man! Keith's design is interesting - it lights up the imagination!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Here, There and Everywhere*
> 
> Have you ever tried to do several things at once? I feel that is how my day went yesterday. I was doing some drawing, sanding some orders to go out and I even began painting my new Painting With Friends design (inspired by Terrye French) that promises to be a really fun and cute project. I actually didn't know which direction to head first.
> 
> Keith was also busy, as he headed to the lumber yard and spent the afternoon and evening at our friend Bernie's shop planing and dressing wood. It is getting to be that time of year when we need to replenish our supply that is right here at hand so we have enough to last us through our winter designing. While I miss going to the shop and working on things (I love running the planer!) it really didn't make sense for me to go with, as too many people doing things at once only seem to make it more cluttered.
> 
> So I stayed here and made a pot of soup to nurse my cold and tried to get some painting done.
> 
> I must say though - I wasn't at my painting best. I started out painting the first of the eight figures that will be in this set only to head back to the sander around 5pm in the evening. I simply HATED how the piece came out and there was nothing else to do except sand off the paint and start again. Thinking back, I wish I would have thought enough to take a photo of the blunder. I want those of you who are new to painting to realize that even though you look up to us as teachers and 'professionals', we make mistakes as well. Sometimes there is a broken path between our 'vision' and the execution of the design. While there is no shame in that, it certainly can feel frustrating! I felt as if I wasted much of the day only to be looking at a blank piece at 5:30 in the evening, after putzing with it all day!
> 
> Oh well - it was worth it after all. I am much happier with the revised version anyway.
> 
> So I only have one piece to show you today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy is the first of a set of eight that will make a set of Christmas Pull Toys that can be used as ornaments or as stand-up pieces. The first one I painted so dark, he looked like he was burned in the oven.  This little guy is brighter and just the right crispiness!
> 
> I have some additional details that I will be adding to him, but he is on his way and hopefully the other pieces will go a bit more smoothly. I will be painting again today for a bit.
> 
> I also need to scroll out the ornaments that I hinted at yesterday. I will tease you further by telling you I sent the pictures to my friend Leldon to look them over and he LOVED them! (That was a good boost for my confidence!) But I have three more to draw today as well and then I can start cutting them out. I am torn which way to work today. I think that is a good problem to have though!
> 
> Keith is also finishing up a new design for our next update. He asked me to show you a hit as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humm . . .
> 
> They look very 'autumn-like' to me . . .
> 
> I suppose I like teasing you all a little bit. It just shows you we are working on things and not sitting here eating bon bons! (well - we could sneak a bon bon in once in a while, I suppose! Or a tootsie roll! Now THOSE are good!)
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement. I hope this keeps you guessing and coming back to see. I should have more to show tomorrow . . .
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you, Anna! I can't wait to paint the other seven pieces. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Pull Toys*

Yesterday was a wonderful and relaxing day for me. Not only did we have the pleasure of Keith's mom's company all day, but she brought with all the remains of our Thanksgiving dinner from Sunday. Talk about a treat! 

I truly love turkey dinners and I am not the type of person that gets tired of it easily. Since our families are a much smaller these days, creating an entire meal usually means lots and lots of leftovers. Some may complain about that, but not me! I can think of a variety of different ways to have it over and over again - or even 'straight up'. And even though we had turkey Saturday at Bernie and Ellen's and Sunday at Keith's mom's - by yesterday I was ready for another round. I sure wasn't disappointed either. We just set everything out buffet style and filled up our plates and heated them individually. Nothing fancy at all. But boy, it was good again and since there was little mess to clean, it seemed to taste even better. Even the cats got a sampling and liked it a lot. That also meant that I had plenty of time to work on my latest project, and I made good headway on that as well.

I had shown the first little pull toy yesterday from my latest Terrye French inspired "Painting With Friends" pattern that I am developing. This is a collaboration of designing that I do with Terrye and it is fun and relaxing and I love it. I am not the greatest cartoonist, but Terrye has an excess of ideas. So she shares her line work with me and lets me take it where I envision it. In fact - she does this with several of the other "Painting With Friends" designers and it is wonderful to see the different blends of ideas that result.

After the great popularity of the Harvest Pull Toy set that I have been providing the wood kits for, I thought it would be a nice idea to do a Christmas themed set that was similar. I was given some of Terrye's drawings to use as a springboard and I added my own touches to them and so far here is what I have:










Four of the eight pieces are just about done! I still have some details that I want to add, but they are well on their way and you can get the general jest of them. I have some other cute ideas as well and I can't wait to implement them.

I especially love the Christmas Chicken:










And the Santa's face came out adorable! 










But there are four more figures to finish out this set and lots more surprises.

I will be offering both the pattern and the wood pieces for this set. I am thinking I may also offer a pre-cut wood kit with flat ornament shapes so you could hang them on a tree. I hope that appeals to many of you.

I will be working on these as well as my new scroll saw project in the next couple of days. Hopefully the patterns will be available sometime next week. I know that there are many of you who are eager to get started on these.

Working with someone else is fun. I think that collaborating with another artist is a wonderful experience and also helps us grow in our own skills and styles. I am very grateful to be part of the Painting With Friends group and I just love the opportunity being part of it offers.

I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday! Have some fun finding something creative to do!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *More Pull Toys*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and relaxing day for me. Not only did we have the pleasure of Keith's mom's company all day, but she brought with all the remains of our Thanksgiving dinner from Sunday. Talk about a treat!
> 
> I truly love turkey dinners and I am not the type of person that gets tired of it easily. Since our families are a much smaller these days, creating an entire meal usually means lots and lots of leftovers. Some may complain about that, but not me! I can think of a variety of different ways to have it over and over again - or even 'straight up'. And even though we had turkey Saturday at Bernie and Ellen's and Sunday at Keith's mom's - by yesterday I was ready for another round. I sure wasn't disappointed either. We just set everything out buffet style and filled up our plates and heated them individually. Nothing fancy at all. But boy, it was good again and since there was little mess to clean, it seemed to taste even better. Even the cats got a sampling and liked it a lot. That also meant that I had plenty of time to work on my latest project, and I made good headway on that as well.
> 
> I had shown the first little pull toy yesterday from my latest Terrye French inspired "Painting With Friends" pattern that I am developing. This is a collaboration of designing that I do with Terrye and it is fun and relaxing and I love it. I am not the greatest cartoonist, but Terrye has an excess of ideas. So she shares her line work with me and lets me take it where I envision it. In fact - she does this with several of the other "Painting With Friends" designers and it is wonderful to see the different blends of ideas that result.
> 
> After the great popularity of the Harvest Pull Toy set that I have been providing the wood kits for, I thought it would be a nice idea to do a Christmas themed set that was similar. I was given some of Terrye's drawings to use as a springboard and I added my own touches to them and so far here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the eight pieces are just about done! I still have some details that I want to add, but they are well on their way and you can get the general jest of them. I have some other cute ideas as well and I can't wait to implement them.
> 
> I especially love the Christmas Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Santa's face came out adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are four more figures to finish out this set and lots more surprises.
> 
> I will be offering both the pattern and the wood pieces for this set. I am thinking I may also offer a pre-cut wood kit with flat ornament shapes so you could hang them on a tree. I hope that appeals to many of you.
> 
> I will be working on these as well as my new scroll saw project in the next couple of days. Hopefully the patterns will be available sometime next week. I know that there are many of you who are eager to get started on these.
> 
> Working with someone else is fun. I think that collaborating with another artist is a wonderful experience and also helps us grow in our own skills and styles. I am very grateful to be part of the Painting With Friends group and I just love the opportunity being part of it offers.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday! Have some fun finding something creative to do!


Kids, both young and old, should love these-hope they are a big hit for you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Pull Toys*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and relaxing day for me. Not only did we have the pleasure of Keith's mom's company all day, but she brought with all the remains of our Thanksgiving dinner from Sunday. Talk about a treat!
> 
> I truly love turkey dinners and I am not the type of person that gets tired of it easily. Since our families are a much smaller these days, creating an entire meal usually means lots and lots of leftovers. Some may complain about that, but not me! I can think of a variety of different ways to have it over and over again - or even 'straight up'. And even though we had turkey Saturday at Bernie and Ellen's and Sunday at Keith's mom's - by yesterday I was ready for another round. I sure wasn't disappointed either. We just set everything out buffet style and filled up our plates and heated them individually. Nothing fancy at all. But boy, it was good again and since there was little mess to clean, it seemed to taste even better. Even the cats got a sampling and liked it a lot. That also meant that I had plenty of time to work on my latest project, and I made good headway on that as well.
> 
> I had shown the first little pull toy yesterday from my latest Terrye French inspired "Painting With Friends" pattern that I am developing. This is a collaboration of designing that I do with Terrye and it is fun and relaxing and I love it. I am not the greatest cartoonist, but Terrye has an excess of ideas. So she shares her line work with me and lets me take it where I envision it. In fact - she does this with several of the other "Painting With Friends" designers and it is wonderful to see the different blends of ideas that result.
> 
> After the great popularity of the Harvest Pull Toy set that I have been providing the wood kits for, I thought it would be a nice idea to do a Christmas themed set that was similar. I was given some of Terrye's drawings to use as a springboard and I added my own touches to them and so far here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the eight pieces are just about done! I still have some details that I want to add, but they are well on their way and you can get the general jest of them. I have some other cute ideas as well and I can't wait to implement them.
> 
> I especially love the Christmas Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Santa's face came out adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are four more figures to finish out this set and lots more surprises.
> 
> I will be offering both the pattern and the wood pieces for this set. I am thinking I may also offer a pre-cut wood kit with flat ornament shapes so you could hang them on a tree. I hope that appeals to many of you.
> 
> I will be working on these as well as my new scroll saw project in the next couple of days. Hopefully the patterns will be available sometime next week. I know that there are many of you who are eager to get started on these.
> 
> Working with someone else is fun. I think that collaborating with another artist is a wonderful experience and also helps us grow in our own skills and styles. I am very grateful to be part of the Painting With Friends group and I just love the opportunity being part of it offers.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday! Have some fun finding something creative to do!


Thank you so much, John!  I certainly like making them.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Pull Toys*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and relaxing day for me. Not only did we have the pleasure of Keith's mom's company all day, but she brought with all the remains of our Thanksgiving dinner from Sunday. Talk about a treat!
> 
> I truly love turkey dinners and I am not the type of person that gets tired of it easily. Since our families are a much smaller these days, creating an entire meal usually means lots and lots of leftovers. Some may complain about that, but not me! I can think of a variety of different ways to have it over and over again - or even 'straight up'. And even though we had turkey Saturday at Bernie and Ellen's and Sunday at Keith's mom's - by yesterday I was ready for another round. I sure wasn't disappointed either. We just set everything out buffet style and filled up our plates and heated them individually. Nothing fancy at all. But boy, it was good again and since there was little mess to clean, it seemed to taste even better. Even the cats got a sampling and liked it a lot. That also meant that I had plenty of time to work on my latest project, and I made good headway on that as well.
> 
> I had shown the first little pull toy yesterday from my latest Terrye French inspired "Painting With Friends" pattern that I am developing. This is a collaboration of designing that I do with Terrye and it is fun and relaxing and I love it. I am not the greatest cartoonist, but Terrye has an excess of ideas. So she shares her line work with me and lets me take it where I envision it. In fact - she does this with several of the other "Painting With Friends" designers and it is wonderful to see the different blends of ideas that result.
> 
> After the great popularity of the Harvest Pull Toy set that I have been providing the wood kits for, I thought it would be a nice idea to do a Christmas themed set that was similar. I was given some of Terrye's drawings to use as a springboard and I added my own touches to them and so far here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the eight pieces are just about done! I still have some details that I want to add, but they are well on their way and you can get the general jest of them. I have some other cute ideas as well and I can't wait to implement them.
> 
> I especially love the Christmas Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Santa's face came out adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are four more figures to finish out this set and lots more surprises.
> 
> I will be offering both the pattern and the wood pieces for this set. I am thinking I may also offer a pre-cut wood kit with flat ornament shapes so you could hang them on a tree. I hope that appeals to many of you.
> 
> I will be working on these as well as my new scroll saw project in the next couple of days. Hopefully the patterns will be available sometime next week. I know that there are many of you who are eager to get started on these.
> 
> Working with someone else is fun. I think that collaborating with another artist is a wonderful experience and also helps us grow in our own skills and styles. I am very grateful to be part of the Painting With Friends group and I just love the opportunity being part of it offers.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday! Have some fun finding something creative to do!


My favourite is the Santa! Love him. The other ones are so cute too. I'm a sucker for anything with a Christmas theme!
And yes, turkey leftovers are the best including turkey soup. I made a big pot yesterday.


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *More Pull Toys*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and relaxing day for me. Not only did we have the pleasure of Keith's mom's company all day, but she brought with all the remains of our Thanksgiving dinner from Sunday. Talk about a treat!
> 
> I truly love turkey dinners and I am not the type of person that gets tired of it easily. Since our families are a much smaller these days, creating an entire meal usually means lots and lots of leftovers. Some may complain about that, but not me! I can think of a variety of different ways to have it over and over again - or even 'straight up'. And even though we had turkey Saturday at Bernie and Ellen's and Sunday at Keith's mom's - by yesterday I was ready for another round. I sure wasn't disappointed either. We just set everything out buffet style and filled up our plates and heated them individually. Nothing fancy at all. But boy, it was good again and since there was little mess to clean, it seemed to taste even better. Even the cats got a sampling and liked it a lot. That also meant that I had plenty of time to work on my latest project, and I made good headway on that as well.
> 
> I had shown the first little pull toy yesterday from my latest Terrye French inspired "Painting With Friends" pattern that I am developing. This is a collaboration of designing that I do with Terrye and it is fun and relaxing and I love it. I am not the greatest cartoonist, but Terrye has an excess of ideas. So she shares her line work with me and lets me take it where I envision it. In fact - she does this with several of the other "Painting With Friends" designers and it is wonderful to see the different blends of ideas that result.
> 
> After the great popularity of the Harvest Pull Toy set that I have been providing the wood kits for, I thought it would be a nice idea to do a Christmas themed set that was similar. I was given some of Terrye's drawings to use as a springboard and I added my own touches to them and so far here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the eight pieces are just about done! I still have some details that I want to add, but they are well on their way and you can get the general jest of them. I have some other cute ideas as well and I can't wait to implement them.
> 
> I especially love the Christmas Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Santa's face came out adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are four more figures to finish out this set and lots more surprises.
> 
> I will be offering both the pattern and the wood pieces for this set. I am thinking I may also offer a pre-cut wood kit with flat ornament shapes so you could hang them on a tree. I hope that appeals to many of you.
> 
> I will be working on these as well as my new scroll saw project in the next couple of days. Hopefully the patterns will be available sometime next week. I know that there are many of you who are eager to get started on these.
> 
> Working with someone else is fun. I think that collaborating with another artist is a wonderful experience and also helps us grow in our own skills and styles. I am very grateful to be part of the Painting With Friends group and I just love the opportunity being part of it offers.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday! Have some fun finding something creative to do!


Wonderful idea, they look great


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Pull Toys*
> 
> Yesterday was a wonderful and relaxing day for me. Not only did we have the pleasure of Keith's mom's company all day, but she brought with all the remains of our Thanksgiving dinner from Sunday. Talk about a treat!
> 
> I truly love turkey dinners and I am not the type of person that gets tired of it easily. Since our families are a much smaller these days, creating an entire meal usually means lots and lots of leftovers. Some may complain about that, but not me! I can think of a variety of different ways to have it over and over again - or even 'straight up'. And even though we had turkey Saturday at Bernie and Ellen's and Sunday at Keith's mom's - by yesterday I was ready for another round. I sure wasn't disappointed either. We just set everything out buffet style and filled up our plates and heated them individually. Nothing fancy at all. But boy, it was good again and since there was little mess to clean, it seemed to taste even better. Even the cats got a sampling and liked it a lot. That also meant that I had plenty of time to work on my latest project, and I made good headway on that as well.
> 
> I had shown the first little pull toy yesterday from my latest Terrye French inspired "Painting With Friends" pattern that I am developing. This is a collaboration of designing that I do with Terrye and it is fun and relaxing and I love it. I am not the greatest cartoonist, but Terrye has an excess of ideas. So she shares her line work with me and lets me take it where I envision it. In fact - she does this with several of the other "Painting With Friends" designers and it is wonderful to see the different blends of ideas that result.
> 
> After the great popularity of the Harvest Pull Toy set that I have been providing the wood kits for, I thought it would be a nice idea to do a Christmas themed set that was similar. I was given some of Terrye's drawings to use as a springboard and I added my own touches to them and so far here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the eight pieces are just about done! I still have some details that I want to add, but they are well on their way and you can get the general jest of them. I have some other cute ideas as well and I can't wait to implement them.
> 
> I especially love the Christmas Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Santa's face came out adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are four more figures to finish out this set and lots more surprises.
> 
> I will be offering both the pattern and the wood pieces for this set. I am thinking I may also offer a pre-cut wood kit with flat ornament shapes so you could hang them on a tree. I hope that appeals to many of you.
> 
> I will be working on these as well as my new scroll saw project in the next couple of days. Hopefully the patterns will be available sometime next week. I know that there are many of you who are eager to get started on these.
> 
> Working with someone else is fun. I think that collaborating with another artist is a wonderful experience and also helps us grow in our own skills and styles. I am very grateful to be part of the Painting With Friends group and I just love the opportunity being part of it offers.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday! Have some fun finding something creative to do!


Thank you both Anna and Norm. I hope to finish them over the weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making "Pretties"*

I know that I haven't been blogging as regularly as usual. There have been some things going on that have just sort of gotten in the way. Part of it was because I have been fighting a cold and it has taken its toll on me a little. I don't have my usual energy and I have been working at a slower pace and sometimes I feel like it is best to get to my daily tasks rather then take the time to write about them.

I speak often about how busy we have become, and I certainly appreciate that. I realize that as a small company we are very fortunate to see our followers grow, as that is the goal of being in business in the first place. But with that growth comes the added responsibility of tending to increasing tasks. There is more paperwork and correspondence, as well as time needed to go our general working operations. Again - it is all good but something needs to give from somewhere, and there are times when I have to pick and choose which direction to head first. So I see myself missing a day here and there with my posts and hoping you all understand that it is not because I am not busy, but pretty much the opposite.

I spent the day yesterday finishing up and packaging and shipping some wood orders that I needed to do. I really do enjoy this part of the business, as it allows me to play in the sawdust a bit more than I used to and I think of each and every customer as a fellow painter and friend and I delight in the thought of me providing them with a nice surface to transform into something wonderful.

I'ts funny how I think that way, isn't it?

But each and every piece that I carefully cut and wrap I view as something that will be 'tomorrow's treasure.' For me it is a very satisfying part of the process and it means a lot more than just cutting and sanding wood. One of my customers told me that the pieces that I sent out yesterday would be gifts for her daughter and daughter in law for Christmas. She was going to paint on them and put their favorite characters on them. I found myself thinking about how happy they would be opening the package when their faces saw the unique and wonderful things their mom lovingly painted for them and it made me truly happy inside for the small role that I may have played in that.

I suppose I am feeling particularly nostalgic these days though, as I see so many of my friends creating items for future gifts that they plan to give and sell. Especially now it seems that hand made is the best gift you can give. At least in my circle of people. Perhaps it is because I am at the age where I don't 'need' much of anything that I don't already have. While what I have may be meager by some people's standards, it is certainly adequate and then some for me and I have lived on this planet long enough to appreciate that it isn't how much you have, but how much you enjoy your daily life that is important. In that respect I feel I am richer than most.

So enough of this mellow rambling on my part. I have a lot of work to be done today!

I plan on cutting my new Christmas ornaments out today and hopefully assembling them. They are dimensional ornaments and a little bit different than what I have made before. But I think they will be nice.

I also need to get back at the pull toys and continue to finish up the other four designs. I hope to get them finished over the weekend as well, and have the pattern and wood kits on the site with the next update (Yes - I said kitS - I plan on making kits for both stand ups and hanging ornaments for them!)

Once again, I find that time is not my friend. I love this time of year and it always passes by much too quickly. I think of all the wonderful ideas I have for creating both Autumn and Christmas projects and there is probably no way that ten people could accomplish them in just a few short months. So I resolve myself to doing what I can as my list for "next year" grows longer and longer. I do feel that I am not alone in this dilemma, as many of my artist and creative friends seem to say the same thing. But isn't it a wonderful problem?

Keith has been working hard as well. He has several new items for the next update already and is adding to them daily. I am so much slower than him at creating though so I always feel that I am behind. Here is a sneek peek at one of his newest plaques:










It will not only be appropriate during the Thanksgiving season, but all year as well. It will be on our site shortly. You will have to watch for the next update, which should happen next week.

With that said, I had better get moving today. I have a lot to accomplish and the clock is always ticking. It is a windy and rainy autumn day and very dull and dark. A good day to stay in and "make pretties".

I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making "Pretties"*
> 
> I know that I haven't been blogging as regularly as usual. There have been some things going on that have just sort of gotten in the way. Part of it was because I have been fighting a cold and it has taken its toll on me a little. I don't have my usual energy and I have been working at a slower pace and sometimes I feel like it is best to get to my daily tasks rather then take the time to write about them.
> 
> I speak often about how busy we have become, and I certainly appreciate that. I realize that as a small company we are very fortunate to see our followers grow, as that is the goal of being in business in the first place. But with that growth comes the added responsibility of tending to increasing tasks. There is more paperwork and correspondence, as well as time needed to go our general working operations. Again - it is all good but something needs to give from somewhere, and there are times when I have to pick and choose which direction to head first. So I see myself missing a day here and there with my posts and hoping you all understand that it is not because I am not busy, but pretty much the opposite.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up and packaging and shipping some wood orders that I needed to do. I really do enjoy this part of the business, as it allows me to play in the sawdust a bit more than I used to and I think of each and every customer as a fellow painter and friend and I delight in the thought of me providing them with a nice surface to transform into something wonderful.
> 
> I'ts funny how I think that way, isn't it?
> 
> But each and every piece that I carefully cut and wrap I view as something that will be 'tomorrow's treasure.' For me it is a very satisfying part of the process and it means a lot more than just cutting and sanding wood. One of my customers told me that the pieces that I sent out yesterday would be gifts for her daughter and daughter in law for Christmas. She was going to paint on them and put their favorite characters on them. I found myself thinking about how happy they would be opening the package when their faces saw the unique and wonderful things their mom lovingly painted for them and it made me truly happy inside for the small role that I may have played in that.
> 
> I suppose I am feeling particularly nostalgic these days though, as I see so many of my friends creating items for future gifts that they plan to give and sell. Especially now it seems that hand made is the best gift you can give. At least in my circle of people. Perhaps it is because I am at the age where I don't 'need' much of anything that I don't already have. While what I have may be meager by some people's standards, it is certainly adequate and then some for me and I have lived on this planet long enough to appreciate that it isn't how much you have, but how much you enjoy your daily life that is important. In that respect I feel I am richer than most.
> 
> So enough of this mellow rambling on my part. I have a lot of work to be done today!
> 
> I plan on cutting my new Christmas ornaments out today and hopefully assembling them. They are dimensional ornaments and a little bit different than what I have made before. But I think they will be nice.
> 
> I also need to get back at the pull toys and continue to finish up the other four designs. I hope to get them finished over the weekend as well, and have the pattern and wood kits on the site with the next update (Yes - I said kitS - I plan on making kits for both stand ups and hanging ornaments for them!)
> 
> Once again, I find that time is not my friend. I love this time of year and it always passes by much too quickly. I think of all the wonderful ideas I have for creating both Autumn and Christmas projects and there is probably no way that ten people could accomplish them in just a few short months. So I resolve myself to doing what I can as my list for "next year" grows longer and longer. I do feel that I am not alone in this dilemma, as many of my artist and creative friends seem to say the same thing. But isn't it a wonderful problem?
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He has several new items for the next update already and is adding to them daily. I am so much slower than him at creating though so I always feel that I am behind. Here is a sneek peek at one of his newest plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not only be appropriate during the Thanksgiving season, but all year as well. It will be on our site shortly. You will have to watch for the next update, which should happen next week.
> 
> With that said, I had better get moving today. I have a lot to accomplish and the clock is always ticking. It is a windy and rainy autumn day and very dull and dark. A good day to stay in and "make pretties".
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Looking forward to your new Christmas ornaments patterns. Keith's plaque looks great. A perfect gift for any time of the year. 
Fall has definitely arrived on the Westcoast - rain, rain and then for a change rain! We can't complain. We had a long run of great weather. Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making "Pretties"*
> 
> I know that I haven't been blogging as regularly as usual. There have been some things going on that have just sort of gotten in the way. Part of it was because I have been fighting a cold and it has taken its toll on me a little. I don't have my usual energy and I have been working at a slower pace and sometimes I feel like it is best to get to my daily tasks rather then take the time to write about them.
> 
> I speak often about how busy we have become, and I certainly appreciate that. I realize that as a small company we are very fortunate to see our followers grow, as that is the goal of being in business in the first place. But with that growth comes the added responsibility of tending to increasing tasks. There is more paperwork and correspondence, as well as time needed to go our general working operations. Again - it is all good but something needs to give from somewhere, and there are times when I have to pick and choose which direction to head first. So I see myself missing a day here and there with my posts and hoping you all understand that it is not because I am not busy, but pretty much the opposite.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up and packaging and shipping some wood orders that I needed to do. I really do enjoy this part of the business, as it allows me to play in the sawdust a bit more than I used to and I think of each and every customer as a fellow painter and friend and I delight in the thought of me providing them with a nice surface to transform into something wonderful.
> 
> I'ts funny how I think that way, isn't it?
> 
> But each and every piece that I carefully cut and wrap I view as something that will be 'tomorrow's treasure.' For me it is a very satisfying part of the process and it means a lot more than just cutting and sanding wood. One of my customers told me that the pieces that I sent out yesterday would be gifts for her daughter and daughter in law for Christmas. She was going to paint on them and put their favorite characters on them. I found myself thinking about how happy they would be opening the package when their faces saw the unique and wonderful things their mom lovingly painted for them and it made me truly happy inside for the small role that I may have played in that.
> 
> I suppose I am feeling particularly nostalgic these days though, as I see so many of my friends creating items for future gifts that they plan to give and sell. Especially now it seems that hand made is the best gift you can give. At least in my circle of people. Perhaps it is because I am at the age where I don't 'need' much of anything that I don't already have. While what I have may be meager by some people's standards, it is certainly adequate and then some for me and I have lived on this planet long enough to appreciate that it isn't how much you have, but how much you enjoy your daily life that is important. In that respect I feel I am richer than most.
> 
> So enough of this mellow rambling on my part. I have a lot of work to be done today!
> 
> I plan on cutting my new Christmas ornaments out today and hopefully assembling them. They are dimensional ornaments and a little bit different than what I have made before. But I think they will be nice.
> 
> I also need to get back at the pull toys and continue to finish up the other four designs. I hope to get them finished over the weekend as well, and have the pattern and wood kits on the site with the next update (Yes - I said kitS - I plan on making kits for both stand ups and hanging ornaments for them!)
> 
> Once again, I find that time is not my friend. I love this time of year and it always passes by much too quickly. I think of all the wonderful ideas I have for creating both Autumn and Christmas projects and there is probably no way that ten people could accomplish them in just a few short months. So I resolve myself to doing what I can as my list for "next year" grows longer and longer. I do feel that I am not alone in this dilemma, as many of my artist and creative friends seem to say the same thing. But isn't it a wonderful problem?
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He has several new items for the next update already and is adding to them daily. I am so much slower than him at creating though so I always feel that I am behind. Here is a sneek peek at one of his newest plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not only be appropriate during the Thanksgiving season, but all year as well. It will be on our site shortly. You will have to watch for the next update, which should happen next week.
> 
> With that said, I had better get moving today. I have a lot to accomplish and the clock is always ticking. It is a windy and rainy autumn day and very dull and dark. A good day to stay in and "make pretties".
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday!


Good morning, Anna! Yes. we had a second coming of summer for a bit this week. But it has cooled off now and the cold weather seems to be on its way. I think that was the last hurrah for the year. 

Have a wonderful weekend, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cutting, Cutting and more Cutting*

The past few weeks, I have really lived up to my name "Scrollgirl". It seems I have spent more time than ever at the scroll saw. But that is a good thing, right? It goes to show me that it may very well be possible to be able to design both woodworking and painting patterns and keep things in balance.

It helps tremendously having a partner like Keith. He is so talented and when I meander over to the painting side of things for a while, he is always busy keeping our scrolling followers happy by creating new designs. Between the two of us we have the bases covered fairly well. Below is another new pattern that he will be offering at our next update:










I have been trying to alternate between scrolling and painting designs. But sometimes there is a bit of overlap between the two. Because we share the scroll saw here for the most part (unless we are putting out a big wholesale order, when in that case we bring up our second saw from the basement) we kind of take turns as to who gets to cut.

I drew up a new set of scroll sawn ornaments this week. I wanted something different, that would be somewhat simple, but elegant. I also wanted something that would look nice and make a nice impression on the tree.

Lately I have truly enjoyed creating Damask style designs. Their flowing lines and pretty shapes seem to go hand in hand with scroll sawing. They also are popular in the 'shabby chic' style of decorating, which can be used in so many styles of decorating. My thoughts were to take this style of ornamentation and make - well - ornaments - out of the central motifs. To make them even better, I decided to make them dimensional, so at first glance they look somewhat like snowflakes, but like 'fluffy' balls of snow.

They were so much fun to cut! I also decided to create them with NO inside cuts at all! They are fun and easy and will be a great project for even those who are newer to scroll sawing, as the designs themselves are very forgiving.

After a full day of cutting, here is what I wound up with:










A table full of fun and 'fluffy' wood ornaments.

As always - I have some wonderful ideas for finishing them. I am going to play with that in the next coupld of days.

I also haven't forgotten about my Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy pieces. I plan on finishing up those in the next few days as well.

It will certainly be a busy time, but an exciting one as well! 

I hope you all have a great Saturday. We have a calm and beautiful autumn day coming it seems. The leaves are just about at peak and it is difficult not to just take off for a drive. (Who knows . . . maybe I can get Keith to play 'hooky' with me! After all - Winter is coming!)

Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Cutting and more Cutting*
> 
> The past few weeks, I have really lived up to my name "Scrollgirl". It seems I have spent more time than ever at the scroll saw. But that is a good thing, right? It goes to show me that it may very well be possible to be able to design both woodworking and painting patterns and keep things in balance.
> 
> It helps tremendously having a partner like Keith. He is so talented and when I meander over to the painting side of things for a while, he is always busy keeping our scrolling followers happy by creating new designs. Between the two of us we have the bases covered fairly well. Below is another new pattern that he will be offering at our next update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to alternate between scrolling and painting designs. But sometimes there is a bit of overlap between the two. Because we share the scroll saw here for the most part (unless we are putting out a big wholesale order, when in that case we bring up our second saw from the basement) we kind of take turns as to who gets to cut.
> 
> I drew up a new set of scroll sawn ornaments this week. I wanted something different, that would be somewhat simple, but elegant. I also wanted something that would look nice and make a nice impression on the tree.
> 
> Lately I have truly enjoyed creating Damask style designs. Their flowing lines and pretty shapes seem to go hand in hand with scroll sawing. They also are popular in the 'shabby chic' style of decorating, which can be used in so many styles of decorating. My thoughts were to take this style of ornamentation and make - well - ornaments - out of the central motifs. To make them even better, I decided to make them dimensional, so at first glance they look somewhat like snowflakes, but like 'fluffy' balls of snow.
> 
> They were so much fun to cut! I also decided to create them with NO inside cuts at all! They are fun and easy and will be a great project for even those who are newer to scroll sawing, as the designs themselves are very forgiving.
> 
> After a full day of cutting, here is what I wound up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A table full of fun and 'fluffy' wood ornaments.
> 
> As always - I have some wonderful ideas for finishing them. I am going to play with that in the next coupld of days.
> 
> I also haven't forgotten about my Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy pieces. I plan on finishing up those in the next few days as well.
> 
> It will certainly be a busy time, but an exciting one as well!
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. We have a calm and beautiful autumn day coming it seems. The leaves are just about at peak and it is difficult not to just take off for a drive. (Who knows . . . maybe I can get Keith to play 'hooky' with me! After all - Winter is coming!)
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Now you are just being mean. I can't seem to get finished what I am working on and you come up with another great idea.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Cutting and more Cutting*
> 
> The past few weeks, I have really lived up to my name "Scrollgirl". It seems I have spent more time than ever at the scroll saw. But that is a good thing, right? It goes to show me that it may very well be possible to be able to design both woodworking and painting patterns and keep things in balance.
> 
> It helps tremendously having a partner like Keith. He is so talented and when I meander over to the painting side of things for a while, he is always busy keeping our scrolling followers happy by creating new designs. Between the two of us we have the bases covered fairly well. Below is another new pattern that he will be offering at our next update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to alternate between scrolling and painting designs. But sometimes there is a bit of overlap between the two. Because we share the scroll saw here for the most part (unless we are putting out a big wholesale order, when in that case we bring up our second saw from the basement) we kind of take turns as to who gets to cut.
> 
> I drew up a new set of scroll sawn ornaments this week. I wanted something different, that would be somewhat simple, but elegant. I also wanted something that would look nice and make a nice impression on the tree.
> 
> Lately I have truly enjoyed creating Damask style designs. Their flowing lines and pretty shapes seem to go hand in hand with scroll sawing. They also are popular in the 'shabby chic' style of decorating, which can be used in so many styles of decorating. My thoughts were to take this style of ornamentation and make - well - ornaments - out of the central motifs. To make them even better, I decided to make them dimensional, so at first glance they look somewhat like snowflakes, but like 'fluffy' balls of snow.
> 
> They were so much fun to cut! I also decided to create them with NO inside cuts at all! They are fun and easy and will be a great project for even those who are newer to scroll sawing, as the designs themselves are very forgiving.
> 
> After a full day of cutting, here is what I wound up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A table full of fun and 'fluffy' wood ornaments.
> 
> As always - I have some wonderful ideas for finishing them. I am going to play with that in the next coupld of days.
> 
> I also haven't forgotten about my Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy pieces. I plan on finishing up those in the next few days as well.
> 
> It will certainly be a busy time, but an exciting one as well!
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. We have a calm and beautiful autumn day coming it seems. The leaves are just about at peak and it is difficult not to just take off for a drive. (Who knows . . . maybe I can get Keith to play 'hooky' with me! After all - Winter is coming!)
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


I agree with Kepy! Ah well, if they don't get done for this Christmas, they can be added to next years projects - but then again with no inside cuts on those ornaments maybe they can be done before Christmas


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cutting, Cutting and more Cutting*
> 
> The past few weeks, I have really lived up to my name "Scrollgirl". It seems I have spent more time than ever at the scroll saw. But that is a good thing, right? It goes to show me that it may very well be possible to be able to design both woodworking and painting patterns and keep things in balance.
> 
> It helps tremendously having a partner like Keith. He is so talented and when I meander over to the painting side of things for a while, he is always busy keeping our scrolling followers happy by creating new designs. Between the two of us we have the bases covered fairly well. Below is another new pattern that he will be offering at our next update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to alternate between scrolling and painting designs. But sometimes there is a bit of overlap between the two. Because we share the scroll saw here for the most part (unless we are putting out a big wholesale order, when in that case we bring up our second saw from the basement) we kind of take turns as to who gets to cut.
> 
> I drew up a new set of scroll sawn ornaments this week. I wanted something different, that would be somewhat simple, but elegant. I also wanted something that would look nice and make a nice impression on the tree.
> 
> Lately I have truly enjoyed creating Damask style designs. Their flowing lines and pretty shapes seem to go hand in hand with scroll sawing. They also are popular in the 'shabby chic' style of decorating, which can be used in so many styles of decorating. My thoughts were to take this style of ornamentation and make - well - ornaments - out of the central motifs. To make them even better, I decided to make them dimensional, so at first glance they look somewhat like snowflakes, but like 'fluffy' balls of snow.
> 
> They were so much fun to cut! I also decided to create them with NO inside cuts at all! They are fun and easy and will be a great project for even those who are newer to scroll sawing, as the designs themselves are very forgiving.
> 
> After a full day of cutting, here is what I wound up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A table full of fun and 'fluffy' wood ornaments.
> 
> As always - I have some wonderful ideas for finishing them. I am going to play with that in the next coupld of days.
> 
> I also haven't forgotten about my Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy pieces. I plan on finishing up those in the next few days as well.
> 
> It will certainly be a busy time, but an exciting one as well!
> 
> I hope you all have a great Saturday. We have a calm and beautiful autumn day coming it seems. The leaves are just about at peak and it is difficult not to just take off for a drive. (Who knows . . . maybe I can get Keith to play 'hooky' with me! After all - Winter is coming!)
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Thank you both so much! I really liked them too. There are NO inside cuts either! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Day Trip*

It seemed like as good a time as any. We have been so busy lately that it is sometimes difficult to pick a good time for us to take a day off. But as I finished my post yesterday and the sun came up, I could see that it was promising to be a nice day and I took advantage of the moment. I jumped in the shower and awoke Keith and asked him if he wanted to take a 'spontaneous day trip' with me. He had mentioned more than once about taking a drive through the countryside to see the beautiful autumn leaves. They are just about at their peak now and I know that things would only get busier as we got closer to the holidays. After that, the snow would begin to fall and the inevitable winter weather would be upon us. We would be house bound for the most part until the spring thaw. So we jumped on the chance to make what could be our final day trip of the season. It just seemed like the right thing to do.

Within less than an hour we were heading out the door.

As we get older, we are learning to appreciate simple things like taking a long ride through the countryside. I spoke yesterday of some of the things that make me content with life. I honestly believe that most of the things that will make us happiest are right here within our grasp if we only take the time to appreciate them. For myself, after spending many years accumulating 'things' and still not finding true happiness, I have learned that what makes me happy is more of what we already have within ourselves - an attitude if you will. I am fortunate enough to have decent health, which is a huge thing. I also have two healthy children, whom I love and care for deeply. I have a partner who is also my best friend, and with I am able to share the ups and downs that life brings with him, and somehow it makes the burden of these things easier to bear.

We stopped for breakfast at our favorite little diner in Weymouth, which is not too far from our place. By the time we finished eating, the somewhat cloudy skies had began to clear and the sun was shining brightly on the beautiful foliage of the Nova Scotia countryside. We decided to take the detour through Bear River, and saw some breath taking views:










The tide was almost high and the hard wood trees along the river were in all their glory:










We even took a rare 'selfie':










The car looked pretty, too. Even though it is now almost 13 years old, it still is a lot of fun to drive:










We meandered through the back roads and along the highways, and made a couple of stops along the way, and wound up in Dartmouth, right outside of Halifax. We didn't really buy a lot, but we did find some fun things. I picked up a bar of my favorite Chanel soap from the mall and I also found some flavored coffee syrups to enjoy over the winter with my morning coffee. We toyed with the idea of getting a planer when we were at Busy Bee Tools, but we decided to wait until the spring and see what was available then. We already had most of what we will need for winter wood ready, and we saw no reason to rush into it now.

We had a wonderful dinner as well at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth. There was even enough left for a take home meal.

Even the outdoor shopping mall was beautiful:










We were both surprised at how crowded it was, and by the time the sun began to set (around 7pm) we were ready to start heading home. The three hour trip back was nice and relaxing.

We picked through lots of places and found many things to inspire us. Even though it is mid-October, many of the stores were already preparing for Christmas. We probably won't go back to the city before the holidays, as the weather soon will be treacherous and we both know that all we need we are usually able to find in our own back yard.

Today I will be sanding my ornaments and finishing them up so I can write the patterns. I also want to work on my painting project - the Christmas Pull Toy set. I feel good and refreshed though, and after a wonderful day of relaxing, I am ready to tackle things head-on.

I hope you enjoyed seeing some photos of our beautiful area. I also hope you take the time to enjoy what beauty surrounds you.

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> It seemed like as good a time as any. We have been so busy lately that it is sometimes difficult to pick a good time for us to take a day off. But as I finished my post yesterday and the sun came up, I could see that it was promising to be a nice day and I took advantage of the moment. I jumped in the shower and awoke Keith and asked him if he wanted to take a 'spontaneous day trip' with me. He had mentioned more than once about taking a drive through the countryside to see the beautiful autumn leaves. They are just about at their peak now and I know that things would only get busier as we got closer to the holidays. After that, the snow would begin to fall and the inevitable winter weather would be upon us. We would be house bound for the most part until the spring thaw. So we jumped on the chance to make what could be our final day trip of the season. It just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Within less than an hour we were heading out the door.
> 
> As we get older, we are learning to appreciate simple things like taking a long ride through the countryside. I spoke yesterday of some of the things that make me content with life. I honestly believe that most of the things that will make us happiest are right here within our grasp if we only take the time to appreciate them. For myself, after spending many years accumulating 'things' and still not finding true happiness, I have learned that what makes me happy is more of what we already have within ourselves - an attitude if you will. I am fortunate enough to have decent health, which is a huge thing. I also have two healthy children, whom I love and care for deeply. I have a partner who is also my best friend, and with I am able to share the ups and downs that life brings with him, and somehow it makes the burden of these things easier to bear.
> 
> We stopped for breakfast at our favorite little diner in Weymouth, which is not too far from our place. By the time we finished eating, the somewhat cloudy skies had began to clear and the sun was shining brightly on the beautiful foliage of the Nova Scotia countryside. We decided to take the detour through Bear River, and saw some breath taking views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide was almost high and the hard wood trees along the river were in all their glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even took a rare 'selfie':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car looked pretty, too. Even though it is now almost 13 years old, it still is a lot of fun to drive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We meandered through the back roads and along the highways, and made a couple of stops along the way, and wound up in Dartmouth, right outside of Halifax. We didn't really buy a lot, but we did find some fun things. I picked up a bar of my favorite Chanel soap from the mall and I also found some flavored coffee syrups to enjoy over the winter with my morning coffee. We toyed with the idea of getting a planer when we were at Busy Bee Tools, but we decided to wait until the spring and see what was available then. We already had most of what we will need for winter wood ready, and we saw no reason to rush into it now.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner as well at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth. There was even enough left for a take home meal.
> 
> Even the outdoor shopping mall was beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both surprised at how crowded it was, and by the time the sun began to set (around 7pm) we were ready to start heading home. The three hour trip back was nice and relaxing.
> 
> We picked through lots of places and found many things to inspire us. Even though it is mid-October, many of the stores were already preparing for Christmas. We probably won't go back to the city before the holidays, as the weather soon will be treacherous and we both know that all we need we are usually able to find in our own back yard.
> 
> Today I will be sanding my ornaments and finishing them up so I can write the patterns. I also want to work on my painting project - the Christmas Pull Toy set. I feel good and refreshed though, and after a wonderful day of relaxing, I am ready to tackle things head-on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing some photos of our beautiful area. I also hope you take the time to enjoy what beauty surrounds you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Sounds like a great way to recharge the batteries. Beautiful country.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> It seemed like as good a time as any. We have been so busy lately that it is sometimes difficult to pick a good time for us to take a day off. But as I finished my post yesterday and the sun came up, I could see that it was promising to be a nice day and I took advantage of the moment. I jumped in the shower and awoke Keith and asked him if he wanted to take a 'spontaneous day trip' with me. He had mentioned more than once about taking a drive through the countryside to see the beautiful autumn leaves. They are just about at their peak now and I know that things would only get busier as we got closer to the holidays. After that, the snow would begin to fall and the inevitable winter weather would be upon us. We would be house bound for the most part until the spring thaw. So we jumped on the chance to make what could be our final day trip of the season. It just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Within less than an hour we were heading out the door.
> 
> As we get older, we are learning to appreciate simple things like taking a long ride through the countryside. I spoke yesterday of some of the things that make me content with life. I honestly believe that most of the things that will make us happiest are right here within our grasp if we only take the time to appreciate them. For myself, after spending many years accumulating 'things' and still not finding true happiness, I have learned that what makes me happy is more of what we already have within ourselves - an attitude if you will. I am fortunate enough to have decent health, which is a huge thing. I also have two healthy children, whom I love and care for deeply. I have a partner who is also my best friend, and with I am able to share the ups and downs that life brings with him, and somehow it makes the burden of these things easier to bear.
> 
> We stopped for breakfast at our favorite little diner in Weymouth, which is not too far from our place. By the time we finished eating, the somewhat cloudy skies had began to clear and the sun was shining brightly on the beautiful foliage of the Nova Scotia countryside. We decided to take the detour through Bear River, and saw some breath taking views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide was almost high and the hard wood trees along the river were in all their glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even took a rare 'selfie':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car looked pretty, too. Even though it is now almost 13 years old, it still is a lot of fun to drive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We meandered through the back roads and along the highways, and made a couple of stops along the way, and wound up in Dartmouth, right outside of Halifax. We didn't really buy a lot, but we did find some fun things. I picked up a bar of my favorite Chanel soap from the mall and I also found some flavored coffee syrups to enjoy over the winter with my morning coffee. We toyed with the idea of getting a planer when we were at Busy Bee Tools, but we decided to wait until the spring and see what was available then. We already had most of what we will need for winter wood ready, and we saw no reason to rush into it now.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner as well at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth. There was even enough left for a take home meal.
> 
> Even the outdoor shopping mall was beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both surprised at how crowded it was, and by the time the sun began to set (around 7pm) we were ready to start heading home. The three hour trip back was nice and relaxing.
> 
> We picked through lots of places and found many things to inspire us. Even though it is mid-October, many of the stores were already preparing for Christmas. We probably won't go back to the city before the holidays, as the weather soon will be treacherous and we both know that all we need we are usually able to find in our own back yard.
> 
> Today I will be sanding my ornaments and finishing them up so I can write the patterns. I also want to work on my painting project - the Christmas Pull Toy set. I feel good and refreshed though, and after a wonderful day of relaxing, I am ready to tackle things head-on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing some photos of our beautiful area. I also hope you take the time to enjoy what beauty surrounds you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Beautiful photos Sheila! I had lunch in Bear River with a couple of friends when Jim and I were down in the Maritimes last year. Unique place and very beautiful country. Glad you had a wonderful day off.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> It seemed like as good a time as any. We have been so busy lately that it is sometimes difficult to pick a good time for us to take a day off. But as I finished my post yesterday and the sun came up, I could see that it was promising to be a nice day and I took advantage of the moment. I jumped in the shower and awoke Keith and asked him if he wanted to take a 'spontaneous day trip' with me. He had mentioned more than once about taking a drive through the countryside to see the beautiful autumn leaves. They are just about at their peak now and I know that things would only get busier as we got closer to the holidays. After that, the snow would begin to fall and the inevitable winter weather would be upon us. We would be house bound for the most part until the spring thaw. So we jumped on the chance to make what could be our final day trip of the season. It just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Within less than an hour we were heading out the door.
> 
> As we get older, we are learning to appreciate simple things like taking a long ride through the countryside. I spoke yesterday of some of the things that make me content with life. I honestly believe that most of the things that will make us happiest are right here within our grasp if we only take the time to appreciate them. For myself, after spending many years accumulating 'things' and still not finding true happiness, I have learned that what makes me happy is more of what we already have within ourselves - an attitude if you will. I am fortunate enough to have decent health, which is a huge thing. I also have two healthy children, whom I love and care for deeply. I have a partner who is also my best friend, and with I am able to share the ups and downs that life brings with him, and somehow it makes the burden of these things easier to bear.
> 
> We stopped for breakfast at our favorite little diner in Weymouth, which is not too far from our place. By the time we finished eating, the somewhat cloudy skies had began to clear and the sun was shining brightly on the beautiful foliage of the Nova Scotia countryside. We decided to take the detour through Bear River, and saw some breath taking views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide was almost high and the hard wood trees along the river were in all their glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even took a rare 'selfie':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car looked pretty, too. Even though it is now almost 13 years old, it still is a lot of fun to drive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We meandered through the back roads and along the highways, and made a couple of stops along the way, and wound up in Dartmouth, right outside of Halifax. We didn't really buy a lot, but we did find some fun things. I picked up a bar of my favorite Chanel soap from the mall and I also found some flavored coffee syrups to enjoy over the winter with my morning coffee. We toyed with the idea of getting a planer when we were at Busy Bee Tools, but we decided to wait until the spring and see what was available then. We already had most of what we will need for winter wood ready, and we saw no reason to rush into it now.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner as well at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth. There was even enough left for a take home meal.
> 
> Even the outdoor shopping mall was beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both surprised at how crowded it was, and by the time the sun began to set (around 7pm) we were ready to start heading home. The three hour trip back was nice and relaxing.
> 
> We picked through lots of places and found many things to inspire us. Even though it is mid-October, many of the stores were already preparing for Christmas. We probably won't go back to the city before the holidays, as the weather soon will be treacherous and we both know that all we need we are usually able to find in our own back yard.
> 
> Today I will be sanding my ornaments and finishing them up so I can write the patterns. I also want to work on my painting project - the Christmas Pull Toy set. I feel good and refreshed though, and after a wonderful day of relaxing, I am ready to tackle things head-on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing some photos of our beautiful area. I also hope you take the time to enjoy what beauty surrounds you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thank you both for your nice comments. Yes, Anna. I used to go to paint in Bear River every week. We had such a lovely group of ladies there and we always had so much FUN! Unfortunately, my friend Fran who hosted us passed away two years ago and our group pretty much broke up.

I miss going there and I loved not only the companionship, but being able to travel through such a beautiful countryside to get there. My rides to and from painting were just as enjoyable as the time spent there itself was. It was so nice to go back through when it was in all its autumn glory.

I hope you both had a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> It seemed like as good a time as any. We have been so busy lately that it is sometimes difficult to pick a good time for us to take a day off. But as I finished my post yesterday and the sun came up, I could see that it was promising to be a nice day and I took advantage of the moment. I jumped in the shower and awoke Keith and asked him if he wanted to take a 'spontaneous day trip' with me. He had mentioned more than once about taking a drive through the countryside to see the beautiful autumn leaves. They are just about at their peak now and I know that things would only get busier as we got closer to the holidays. After that, the snow would begin to fall and the inevitable winter weather would be upon us. We would be house bound for the most part until the spring thaw. So we jumped on the chance to make what could be our final day trip of the season. It just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Within less than an hour we were heading out the door.
> 
> As we get older, we are learning to appreciate simple things like taking a long ride through the countryside. I spoke yesterday of some of the things that make me content with life. I honestly believe that most of the things that will make us happiest are right here within our grasp if we only take the time to appreciate them. For myself, after spending many years accumulating 'things' and still not finding true happiness, I have learned that what makes me happy is more of what we already have within ourselves - an attitude if you will. I am fortunate enough to have decent health, which is a huge thing. I also have two healthy children, whom I love and care for deeply. I have a partner who is also my best friend, and with I am able to share the ups and downs that life brings with him, and somehow it makes the burden of these things easier to bear.
> 
> We stopped for breakfast at our favorite little diner in Weymouth, which is not too far from our place. By the time we finished eating, the somewhat cloudy skies had began to clear and the sun was shining brightly on the beautiful foliage of the Nova Scotia countryside. We decided to take the detour through Bear River, and saw some breath taking views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide was almost high and the hard wood trees along the river were in all their glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even took a rare 'selfie':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car looked pretty, too. Even though it is now almost 13 years old, it still is a lot of fun to drive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We meandered through the back roads and along the highways, and made a couple of stops along the way, and wound up in Dartmouth, right outside of Halifax. We didn't really buy a lot, but we did find some fun things. I picked up a bar of my favorite Chanel soap from the mall and I also found some flavored coffee syrups to enjoy over the winter with my morning coffee. We toyed with the idea of getting a planer when we were at Busy Bee Tools, but we decided to wait until the spring and see what was available then. We already had most of what we will need for winter wood ready, and we saw no reason to rush into it now.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner as well at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth. There was even enough left for a take home meal.
> 
> Even the outdoor shopping mall was beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both surprised at how crowded it was, and by the time the sun began to set (around 7pm) we were ready to start heading home. The three hour trip back was nice and relaxing.
> 
> We picked through lots of places and found many things to inspire us. Even though it is mid-October, many of the stores were already preparing for Christmas. We probably won't go back to the city before the holidays, as the weather soon will be treacherous and we both know that all we need we are usually able to find in our own back yard.
> 
> Today I will be sanding my ornaments and finishing them up so I can write the patterns. I also want to work on my painting project - the Christmas Pull Toy set. I feel good and refreshed though, and after a wonderful day of relaxing, I am ready to tackle things head-on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing some photos of our beautiful area. I also hope you take the time to enjoy what beauty surrounds you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks for the ride.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> It seemed like as good a time as any. We have been so busy lately that it is sometimes difficult to pick a good time for us to take a day off. But as I finished my post yesterday and the sun came up, I could see that it was promising to be a nice day and I took advantage of the moment. I jumped in the shower and awoke Keith and asked him if he wanted to take a 'spontaneous day trip' with me. He had mentioned more than once about taking a drive through the countryside to see the beautiful autumn leaves. They are just about at their peak now and I know that things would only get busier as we got closer to the holidays. After that, the snow would begin to fall and the inevitable winter weather would be upon us. We would be house bound for the most part until the spring thaw. So we jumped on the chance to make what could be our final day trip of the season. It just seemed like the right thing to do.
> 
> Within less than an hour we were heading out the door.
> 
> As we get older, we are learning to appreciate simple things like taking a long ride through the countryside. I spoke yesterday of some of the things that make me content with life. I honestly believe that most of the things that will make us happiest are right here within our grasp if we only take the time to appreciate them. For myself, after spending many years accumulating 'things' and still not finding true happiness, I have learned that what makes me happy is more of what we already have within ourselves - an attitude if you will. I am fortunate enough to have decent health, which is a huge thing. I also have two healthy children, whom I love and care for deeply. I have a partner who is also my best friend, and with I am able to share the ups and downs that life brings with him, and somehow it makes the burden of these things easier to bear.
> 
> We stopped for breakfast at our favorite little diner in Weymouth, which is not too far from our place. By the time we finished eating, the somewhat cloudy skies had began to clear and the sun was shining brightly on the beautiful foliage of the Nova Scotia countryside. We decided to take the detour through Bear River, and saw some breath taking views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide was almost high and the hard wood trees along the river were in all their glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even took a rare 'selfie':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car looked pretty, too. Even though it is now almost 13 years old, it still is a lot of fun to drive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We meandered through the back roads and along the highways, and made a couple of stops along the way, and wound up in Dartmouth, right outside of Halifax. We didn't really buy a lot, but we did find some fun things. I picked up a bar of my favorite Chanel soap from the mall and I also found some flavored coffee syrups to enjoy over the winter with my morning coffee. We toyed with the idea of getting a planer when we were at Busy Bee Tools, but we decided to wait until the spring and see what was available then. We already had most of what we will need for winter wood ready, and we saw no reason to rush into it now.
> 
> We had a wonderful dinner as well at our favorite bar-b-que place in Dartmouth. There was even enough left for a take home meal.
> 
> Even the outdoor shopping mall was beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both surprised at how crowded it was, and by the time the sun began to set (around 7pm) we were ready to start heading home. The three hour trip back was nice and relaxing.
> 
> We picked through lots of places and found many things to inspire us. Even though it is mid-October, many of the stores were already preparing for Christmas. We probably won't go back to the city before the holidays, as the weather soon will be treacherous and we both know that all we need we are usually able to find in our own back yard.
> 
> Today I will be sanding my ornaments and finishing them up so I can write the patterns. I also want to work on my painting project - the Christmas Pull Toy set. I feel good and refreshed though, and after a wonderful day of relaxing, I am ready to tackle things head-on.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing some photos of our beautiful area. I also hope you take the time to enjoy what beauty surrounds you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


You are welcome, Roger! Happy Monday to you! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monday, Monday*

Once again we are here on a Monday.

I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.

Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.

I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.

I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.

I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:










But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.

I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)

The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":










. . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":










I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!



















These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.

Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.

I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.

I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.

Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Oh, you teaser. I definitely need those patterns only think I will use different woods without the glitter.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thank you, Kepy - they will be beautiful in different shades of hard wood! I hope you share pictures if you make them!  Patterns will be up later in the week.

Stay tuned . . .

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Another home run Sheila!! I will be getting them when you update the site. I will be adding the bling in honor of the Toler. She loved glitter and bling. Thank you for designing and sharing your wonderful designs.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Aww! Thank you so much Rick! I am happy to keep making things others like. 

(((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Those ornaments are very snazzy Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Very pretty, Sheila! The first picture looks like it has some glitter on it. Happy Monday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Thank you, Roger and Candy! None on the first picture. Just the lustre of the shellac, I suppose. 

Take care - Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Beautiful ornaments Sheila. These would not only look great in different hardwoods but also in birch plywood painted with some Glamour Dust and the rhinestones added.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday, Monday*
> 
> Once again we are here on a Monday.
> 
> I have always loved Monday's, as they represent a fresh start to a new week and the promise of endless possibilities awaiting! I have always viewed Monday with enthusiasm and joy - even when I worked at other jobs outside my home or attended school. I suppose I always felt that every day - no matter what day of the week it was - would only be what we make of it, and I have always chosen to make it the best day I could. I don't see that ever changing.
> 
> Our day away was wonderful and refreshing. I can now head into the long Nova Scotia winter with some beautiful memories of the countryside, painted as only mother nature can do, and look forward to those warmer spring days ahead when the trees again would awaken and come alive.
> 
> I don't ever really mind winter though. Even though I am a bit more house-bound, I am always able to find some creative things to keep me busy. You may or may not have noticed that I have sadly neglected my embroidery piece of late. Between the busy season and the teensy cold that I have been fighting, my evenings haven't been spent working on it. But that is OK. I know there will be a time when I will be able to do so and complete it and I look forward to that. I had told myself in the beginning that it would take probably a year and I didn't really begin working on it until March. So I am still on my own self-appointed schedule. And even if I do miss that deadline, so what? I promised myself that I would only work on it when I didn't feel tired or overworked and I didn't want to burden myself with guilt or shame. It wouldn't be a 'leisure' activity then, would it? Sometimes we just have to do things when we are ready. I will know when the time is right to proceed.
> 
> I had a wonderful and full day yesterday, finishing up my Slotted Damask Ornaments. I am really pleased with them and I think they came out beautiful.
> 
> I cut mind of maple, and sanded them all and sprayed them with a couple of coats of lacquer. I was truly pleased at how nice and elegant they looked finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of you who know me, know that I wasn't going to let them be like that. After all - what are Christmas ornaments without a bit of "sparkle" added to them? I decided to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to them and I think they really look much prettier.
> 
> I used hot-fix rhinstones from Rhinestone Canada. (I always like to add their link in my posts because they are a WONDERFUL company with AWESOME products and I get asked every time I mention them!)
> 
> The heat wand makes it so easy to apply the stones neatly and quickly. For these ornaments, I chose to do half in a beautiful green called "Olivine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the other half in a brilliant red called "Light Siam":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3mm and 4mm stones and I think they came out wonderful! I must say though - even though the process was quick, I didn't realize how many sides of ornaments that I needed to decorate! I had 12 ornaments with two pieces each (that's 4 sides for each ornament) for a total of 48 sides! It took me the better part of the day to complete them all. It was fun and relaxing though and we had some good music and some good TV on while I was working. And the results are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only half of the ornaments, of course, and I am really thrilled with the outcome. I am very excited about this project. The pattern will be available later in the week with our next site update.
> 
> Today I will be working on the remaining four Christmas pull toys that I am painting for the Painting With Friends group. I had thought that I would get time to work on them yesterday, but my day was just gone by the time I was finished with these.
> 
> I never mind shifting things around a bit - especially when what I am making comes out better than I expected. I suppose there is just no substitute for spending time on some projects. Like my embroidery piece, it is well worth the effort and taking a bit more time than expected. Not everything can be done instantly.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. I hope you join me in looking upon Monday as a fresh start to a new and exciting week. I truly believe that having a good attitude about things positively influences the outcome of many things. It is also nicer to have a positive disposition.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May you have a wonderfully creative week ahead!


Hi, Anna - Yes there are so many ways to finish these off! I still have an unfinished set and I will be trying a couple of things later on. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Christmas Pull Toys*

Sometimes no matter how much you get done in a day, it doesn't seem like enough. I know I am not alone in this way of thinking because I see many of my friends are going through the same thing. One of the best parts about having so many creative friends is that we all can relate to each other in terms of "deadlines" and "getting things done". It seems from August until the end of the year so many people are frantically creating for holiday shows, craft fairs and the upcoming holiday season. I find this not only exciting, but also inspirational. I am constantly amazed at the wonderful talents and creativity of so many people. I especially love seeing my own customers use not only my ideas, but those of other designers and how they put all the projects together.

What has kept me busy as well has been cutting some wood surfaces for the painting friends that I have made. I find myself at the scroll saw much more than usual, and it truly gives me a chance to enjoy the woodworking side of my work. Some people would think that it would get boring to cut the same shaped pieces over and over, but I find that it is not the case with me. I have such a wonderful environment that it is truly a pleasure to do my work. My saw is a wonderful piece of machinery and everything here is set up in a clean and organized way. Many times I just put on my cordless headphones and some of my favorite music and I simply get lost in the moment. It is quite a pleasant way to make a living.

As I mentioned the other day, I also look at each piece individually and think of the person that I am creating it for. While I know that there may be 'cheaper' sources out there, I try to make my wood pieces the nicest that I can, and I carefully create each piece with that in mind. In the past few weeks that I have been doing more cutting and providing more surfaces, I have had countless notes and letters from my customers who receive them as to how nice they are. It boggles my mind to think that they would take the time to write and tell me, but it is - as they say - PRICELESS and to me it is worth more than anything to know I did a good job and they were happy.

I mention this not to brag. but to let all my fellow artists and creators know that there ARE people that are looking for QUALITY - and they don't mind spending a little more to get it. I see so many of my fellow designers and woodworkers get discouraged because there is so much cheap garbage that is being sold from China or other overseas countries and while many people settle for dollar store quality merchandise, there are still many more who are tired of 'cheap' and are looking for 'quality'. Sometimes you just have to be patient and let your work speak for itself. It may only take one or two people who are happy with your items to start spreading the word and soon you will earn a reputation that will grow your business quicker than you can imagine.

I believe the trick (if you can call it that) is to always do your best and stay focused on yourself. I find that if I am looking from side to side at what 'others' are doing, it distracts me from looking ahead. I would prefer to keep focused on moving forward in a positive direction rather than spending time worrying about what everyone else is up to. I set my own standards for myself and that is good enough for me. it keeps me focused and productive and also keeps me somewhat unique.

With that said, I have a lot in front of me today so I am going to get busy.

Yesterday I continued working on the next set of pull toy stand ups and ornaments for my next Painting With Friends pattern which is inspired by Terrye French. I showed you the first four pull toys that I designed last week:










The response from them was incredible!

But things got kind of busy and I wasn't able to continue working on them until late yesterday. While I didn't get them all finished, I did get another piece almost done.










I still want to add a little more to this guy, and I will probably do so when I am completely done with the set of eight pieces.

My hopes for today are to finish the remaining three pieces with this round of preliminary painting so I can create the pattern packet by the end of the week. Since I have had several people ask if I am planning on doing ornaments of these pieces, I think that besides the stand-ups I will offer a 1/8" ornament set of wood as well. That way people will be able to hang these darling toys on their trees or in a wreath, or even on the refrigerator as magnets for the kids to 'play' with. (I love ornaments!)

My thinking is that I will wind up taking "Pre-Orders" for the pattern and the wood pieces, as I know Keith has several new things for the update and we need to get it done. I am sure that I should have everything ready to ship by next Monday so the pre-order would only be for a few days. I had polled the girls in one of my large painting groups and most - if not ALL - said that they never minded pre-ordering things. So perhaps I will give it a try.

Well - that's about all for today. I have to hop to it if I am going to finish up these pieces today. It looks beautiful out with the sun shining nicely. It's very cool though and winter is definitely not far off.

I hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday! Happy creating to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Times*

With the holidays quickly approaching, I can see all of my creative friends kicking things into high gear. Many people are not only doing items for craft shows, but also for thie own holiday gift giving. I find that more people are looking to make gifts rather then buy them from the store. This is great news for designers and crafters alike, as not only does it keep us busy, but it helps perpetuate our hobbies and small businesses as well.

Yesterday I didn't get as much as I would have liked to get done (what else is new?!) and I promised myself that I am going to be really focused today. I did get up early this morning and I worked on some new pattern packets for the site update which (hopefully) will occur tomorrow. As I mentioned, I am still working on the cute Christmas Pull Toy pattern and I should have at least the photographs done by tomorrow so you all can pre-order the pattern and kits for both the stand up toys as well as the ornaments. Hopefully I will finish the painting today and get the photos done in time for the update. But it will take some concentration on my part, as I am a slower painter.

I also need to finish up the pattern for the slotted ornaments that I showed you all in yesterday's blog. I was thrilled that so many of you seemed to like them so much, and I really appreciate the positive feedback.

For today, I wanted to show you a picture of a friends' Halloween tree that I loved seeing. My friend Elizabeth has this incredible tree in her home, and it is decorated not only with ornaments that I designed, but other designers as well.










Isn't it fabulous and FUN? I really love seeing others enjoy decorating for the different seasons as much as I do. To me it is nice to have something fun and positive to focus on to keep us cheerful. Thank you very much Elizabeth for allowing me to share this photo of your amazing tree with my readers. I hope it inspires many of them!

I also wanted to bring attention to a new publication that is available to anyone from the Society of Decorative Painters. As a business member of the organization, I was invited to offer my information about my company and services for this beautiful and comprehensive PDF catalog that is not only available to members, but non-members as well. It is a wonderful source for patterns, surfaces and supplies for decorative painters.










There are many ads for those who enjoy colored pencils for creating, too. The Society of Decorative Painters is a wonderful organization for networking and growing your painting business, as well as a great source for learning more about any type of decorative painting. You can find local chapters as well as many other resources through the organization, and it is a great way to meet and learn from others who share your passion for painting. You can look at and download your Holiday Catalog here: SDP's 2014 Holiday Catalog and keep a copy for future reference. While you are at it, take a look at the SDP site and see all the great things they have to offer painters of all skill levels. You will be glad you did!

I am going to leave it at that today. I was going to give a couple more sneak peeks at our new patterns, but I will do that tomorrow. Right now I want to get busy finishing things up so they are ready for the update.

I hope you all have a great Wednesday. Have fun and do something creative!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> With the holidays quickly approaching, I can see all of my creative friends kicking things into high gear. Many people are not only doing items for craft shows, but also for thie own holiday gift giving. I find that more people are looking to make gifts rather then buy them from the store. This is great news for designers and crafters alike, as not only does it keep us busy, but it helps perpetuate our hobbies and small businesses as well.
> 
> Yesterday I didn't get as much as I would have liked to get done (what else is new?!) and I promised myself that I am going to be really focused today. I did get up early this morning and I worked on some new pattern packets for the site update which (hopefully) will occur tomorrow. As I mentioned, I am still working on the cute Christmas Pull Toy pattern and I should have at least the photographs done by tomorrow so you all can pre-order the pattern and kits for both the stand up toys as well as the ornaments. Hopefully I will finish the painting today and get the photos done in time for the update. But it will take some concentration on my part, as I am a slower painter.
> 
> I also need to finish up the pattern for the slotted ornaments that I showed you all in yesterday's blog. I was thrilled that so many of you seemed to like them so much, and I really appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> For today, I wanted to show you a picture of a friends' Halloween tree that I loved seeing. My friend Elizabeth has this incredible tree in her home, and it is decorated not only with ornaments that I designed, but other designers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it fabulous and FUN? I really love seeing others enjoy decorating for the different seasons as much as I do. To me it is nice to have something fun and positive to focus on to keep us cheerful. Thank you very much Elizabeth for allowing me to share this photo of your amazing tree with my readers. I hope it inspires many of them!
> 
> I also wanted to bring attention to a new publication that is available to anyone from the Society of Decorative Painters. As a business member of the organization, I was invited to offer my information about my company and services for this beautiful and comprehensive PDF catalog that is not only available to members, but non-members as well. It is a wonderful source for patterns, surfaces and supplies for decorative painters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many ads for those who enjoy colored pencils for creating, too. The Society of Decorative Painters is a wonderful organization for networking and growing your painting business, as well as a great source for learning more about any type of decorative painting. You can find local chapters as well as many other resources through the organization, and it is a great way to meet and learn from others who share your passion for painting. You can look at and download your Holiday Catalog here: SDP's 2014 Holiday Catalog and keep a copy for future reference. While you are at it, take a look at the SDP site and see all the great things they have to offer painters of all skill levels. You will be glad you did!
> 
> I am going to leave it at that today. I was going to give a couple more sneak peeks at our new patterns, but I will do that tomorrow. Right now I want to get busy finishing things up so they are ready for the update.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday. Have fun and do something creative!


Now there is someone who loves halloween! Your friend Elizabeth's tree looks great.
Thanks for sharing the SDP catalogue. Lots of cool ideas in there from so many talented artists including yourself.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> With the holidays quickly approaching, I can see all of my creative friends kicking things into high gear. Many people are not only doing items for craft shows, but also for thie own holiday gift giving. I find that more people are looking to make gifts rather then buy them from the store. This is great news for designers and crafters alike, as not only does it keep us busy, but it helps perpetuate our hobbies and small businesses as well.
> 
> Yesterday I didn't get as much as I would have liked to get done (what else is new?!) and I promised myself that I am going to be really focused today. I did get up early this morning and I worked on some new pattern packets for the site update which (hopefully) will occur tomorrow. As I mentioned, I am still working on the cute Christmas Pull Toy pattern and I should have at least the photographs done by tomorrow so you all can pre-order the pattern and kits for both the stand up toys as well as the ornaments. Hopefully I will finish the painting today and get the photos done in time for the update. But it will take some concentration on my part, as I am a slower painter.
> 
> I also need to finish up the pattern for the slotted ornaments that I showed you all in yesterday's blog. I was thrilled that so many of you seemed to like them so much, and I really appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> For today, I wanted to show you a picture of a friends' Halloween tree that I loved seeing. My friend Elizabeth has this incredible tree in her home, and it is decorated not only with ornaments that I designed, but other designers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it fabulous and FUN? I really love seeing others enjoy decorating for the different seasons as much as I do. To me it is nice to have something fun and positive to focus on to keep us cheerful. Thank you very much Elizabeth for allowing me to share this photo of your amazing tree with my readers. I hope it inspires many of them!
> 
> I also wanted to bring attention to a new publication that is available to anyone from the Society of Decorative Painters. As a business member of the organization, I was invited to offer my information about my company and services for this beautiful and comprehensive PDF catalog that is not only available to members, but non-members as well. It is a wonderful source for patterns, surfaces and supplies for decorative painters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many ads for those who enjoy colored pencils for creating, too. The Society of Decorative Painters is a wonderful organization for networking and growing your painting business, as well as a great source for learning more about any type of decorative painting. You can find local chapters as well as many other resources through the organization, and it is a great way to meet and learn from others who share your passion for painting. You can look at and download your Holiday Catalog here: SDP's 2014 Holiday Catalog and keep a copy for future reference. While you are at it, take a look at the SDP site and see all the great things they have to offer painters of all skill levels. You will be glad you did!
> 
> I am going to leave it at that today. I was going to give a couple more sneak peeks at our new patterns, but I will do that tomorrow. Right now I want to get busy finishing things up so they are ready for the update.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday. Have fun and do something creative!


Thank you Anna. It is wonderful to see others enjoying my designs. It really makes all the hard work worth it. And I thought the catalog was filled with wonderful designers. It was a great idea for us to help get word out.

I hope you have a great week.  Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> With the holidays quickly approaching, I can see all of my creative friends kicking things into high gear. Many people are not only doing items for craft shows, but also for thie own holiday gift giving. I find that more people are looking to make gifts rather then buy them from the store. This is great news for designers and crafters alike, as not only does it keep us busy, but it helps perpetuate our hobbies and small businesses as well.
> 
> Yesterday I didn't get as much as I would have liked to get done (what else is new?!) and I promised myself that I am going to be really focused today. I did get up early this morning and I worked on some new pattern packets for the site update which (hopefully) will occur tomorrow. As I mentioned, I am still working on the cute Christmas Pull Toy pattern and I should have at least the photographs done by tomorrow so you all can pre-order the pattern and kits for both the stand up toys as well as the ornaments. Hopefully I will finish the painting today and get the photos done in time for the update. But it will take some concentration on my part, as I am a slower painter.
> 
> I also need to finish up the pattern for the slotted ornaments that I showed you all in yesterday's blog. I was thrilled that so many of you seemed to like them so much, and I really appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> For today, I wanted to show you a picture of a friends' Halloween tree that I loved seeing. My friend Elizabeth has this incredible tree in her home, and it is decorated not only with ornaments that I designed, but other designers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it fabulous and FUN? I really love seeing others enjoy decorating for the different seasons as much as I do. To me it is nice to have something fun and positive to focus on to keep us cheerful. Thank you very much Elizabeth for allowing me to share this photo of your amazing tree with my readers. I hope it inspires many of them!
> 
> I also wanted to bring attention to a new publication that is available to anyone from the Society of Decorative Painters. As a business member of the organization, I was invited to offer my information about my company and services for this beautiful and comprehensive PDF catalog that is not only available to members, but non-members as well. It is a wonderful source for patterns, surfaces and supplies for decorative painters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many ads for those who enjoy colored pencils for creating, too. The Society of Decorative Painters is a wonderful organization for networking and growing your painting business, as well as a great source for learning more about any type of decorative painting. You can find local chapters as well as many other resources through the organization, and it is a great way to meet and learn from others who share your passion for painting. You can look at and download your Holiday Catalog here: SDP's 2014 Holiday Catalog and keep a copy for future reference. While you are at it, take a look at the SDP site and see all the great things they have to offer painters of all skill levels. You will be glad you did!
> 
> I am going to leave it at that today. I was going to give a couple more sneak peeks at our new patterns, but I will do that tomorrow. Right now I want to get busy finishing things up so they are ready for the update.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday. Have fun and do something creative!


That is quite a tree! There are some seriously talented people in that catalog!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Times*
> 
> With the holidays quickly approaching, I can see all of my creative friends kicking things into high gear. Many people are not only doing items for craft shows, but also for thie own holiday gift giving. I find that more people are looking to make gifts rather then buy them from the store. This is great news for designers and crafters alike, as not only does it keep us busy, but it helps perpetuate our hobbies and small businesses as well.
> 
> Yesterday I didn't get as much as I would have liked to get done (what else is new?!) and I promised myself that I am going to be really focused today. I did get up early this morning and I worked on some new pattern packets for the site update which (hopefully) will occur tomorrow. As I mentioned, I am still working on the cute Christmas Pull Toy pattern and I should have at least the photographs done by tomorrow so you all can pre-order the pattern and kits for both the stand up toys as well as the ornaments. Hopefully I will finish the painting today and get the photos done in time for the update. But it will take some concentration on my part, as I am a slower painter.
> 
> I also need to finish up the pattern for the slotted ornaments that I showed you all in yesterday's blog. I was thrilled that so many of you seemed to like them so much, and I really appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> For today, I wanted to show you a picture of a friends' Halloween tree that I loved seeing. My friend Elizabeth has this incredible tree in her home, and it is decorated not only with ornaments that I designed, but other designers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it fabulous and FUN? I really love seeing others enjoy decorating for the different seasons as much as I do. To me it is nice to have something fun and positive to focus on to keep us cheerful. Thank you very much Elizabeth for allowing me to share this photo of your amazing tree with my readers. I hope it inspires many of them!
> 
> I also wanted to bring attention to a new publication that is available to anyone from the Society of Decorative Painters. As a business member of the organization, I was invited to offer my information about my company and services for this beautiful and comprehensive PDF catalog that is not only available to members, but non-members as well. It is a wonderful source for patterns, surfaces and supplies for decorative painters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many ads for those who enjoy colored pencils for creating, too. The Society of Decorative Painters is a wonderful organization for networking and growing your painting business, as well as a great source for learning more about any type of decorative painting. You can find local chapters as well as many other resources through the organization, and it is a great way to meet and learn from others who share your passion for painting. You can look at and download your Holiday Catalog here: SDP's 2014 Holiday Catalog and keep a copy for future reference. While you are at it, take a look at the SDP site and see all the great things they have to offer painters of all skill levels. You will be glad you did!
> 
> I am going to leave it at that today. I was going to give a couple more sneak peeks at our new patterns, but I will do that tomorrow. Right now I want to get busy finishing things up so they are ready for the update.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Wednesday. Have fun and do something creative!


There are so many talented people around. I love seeing everyone's work. It is so inspiring. Thank you for your kind words. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update In Progress*

Lately we have been trying to keep updating our site about every two weeks. It seems with the holiday season approaching, we have lots of new things and we don't like to overwhelm everyone with too many new choices at a time. I guess it is a good problem to have.

Since I do more painting things, they tend to take a little longer to complete than the scrolling patterns that I do. And even when I do scroll pieces, I like to offer different 'versions' so that our customers can choose which one suits their own taste and the market they are selling to. For this reason, I find that sometimes I really seem like I am running behind in things in compared to Keith.

But it is what it is and I do really think that my customers enjoy the diversity that both Keith and I can offer to them. I always say that our differences really do compliment each other and I honestly believe that. It is wonderful to have such a talented partner to work with and I do think that between the two of us we are better able to 'cover the bases' and offer a better variety of patterns. So we go with the flow and try to bring you what we have every two weeks and go from there. It makes it fun and interesting.

Yesterday I completed the remaining pieces in my new Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy Set pattern. I am really thrilled with how this grouping came out and I know from the positive responses that they will certainly be strong sellers. Here is a photo of the finished pieces:










I am really pleased with these. I will be putting them on the site today as a "Pre-Order" item, as I will be spending the next day or so working on the pattern for them. I will be offering the STAND UP WOOD PIECES as shown here for sale, as well as 1/8" THIN ORNAMENT WOOD KITS for those who are interested. I have had several requests for both kits and I think they would look wonderful hanging on a tree as well as on a mantle or a table centerpiece.

The other pattern that I am finishing up today is for my SLD483 Slotted Damask Ornaments that I show the other day.



















The ornaments are obviously finished, but I am spending the day completing the instruction packet prior to sending our our newsletter. So they should be up on the site by the time you get the newsletter later on today (Thursday). If you want to sign up for our newsletter, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List We put out a newsletter about every two weeks to announce new specials and patterns and we never share your information with anyone. That way if you miss a blog post or two you will still be able to see what we have new to offer.

I have also added my SLD474 Damask Christmas Shapes Ornament Patterns to the site. These pretty ornament pattern has two versions - WITH and WITHOUT the date. I also included the full use of numerals so that the pattern can be used for several years to come.










And for the painters, I have the painted version of these ornaments - SLDPS224 Traditional Damask Ornament Pattern and Wood Kit where I offer the pattern and the easy painting instructions, as well as the wood cutouts for these pretty ornaments. All instructions to create the porcelain-like crackle finish are included. They truly look lovely - almost like stone.










Now for Keith's additions to the site -

He created another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Series - a beautiful Pheasant (SLDK238)










He also added to his word art plaques, which have been so wonderfully popular. This is his SLDK396 Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:










And here is his SLDK397 Sisters Always and Forever plaque:










And for Thanksgiving, his SLDK398 Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque:










And finally - for the upcoming holiday and Christmas season, Keith made these beautiful SLDK450 Joy and Peace Sectional Scroll Saw Plaques.










The pattern includes both versions for our Christian and non-Christian customers.

So you see, we have both been really busy. As always, we both appreciate so much our wonderful friends and customers who are so encouraging and supportive. Every day is filled with something positive to focus on. I think that is much needed - especially in today's harsh world.

I hope you all liked seeing this little preview of our work. Since Keith doesn't blog, I want ot share his work with you all as well. He is such a wonderfully talented partner and adds so much to our business. I love giving him the credit he deserves.

If you subscribe to our newsletter, watch for your copy late this afternoon or early evening. I need to finish up my pattern packet first and then I will work on the newsletter. It will also highlight some of the new sale patterns we will have as well as these products.

It is windy and rainy and it appears that many of the leaves have already fallen. Autumn's glory is certainly at its end. But focusing on these many wonderful fun designs keeps me chipper and happy and I look forward of what is to come.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update In Progress*
> 
> Lately we have been trying to keep updating our site about every two weeks. It seems with the holiday season approaching, we have lots of new things and we don't like to overwhelm everyone with too many new choices at a time. I guess it is a good problem to have.
> 
> Since I do more painting things, they tend to take a little longer to complete than the scrolling patterns that I do. And even when I do scroll pieces, I like to offer different 'versions' so that our customers can choose which one suits their own taste and the market they are selling to. For this reason, I find that sometimes I really seem like I am running behind in things in compared to Keith.
> 
> But it is what it is and I do really think that my customers enjoy the diversity that both Keith and I can offer to them. I always say that our differences really do compliment each other and I honestly believe that. It is wonderful to have such a talented partner to work with and I do think that between the two of us we are better able to 'cover the bases' and offer a better variety of patterns. So we go with the flow and try to bring you what we have every two weeks and go from there. It makes it fun and interesting.
> 
> Yesterday I completed the remaining pieces in my new Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy Set pattern. I am really thrilled with how this grouping came out and I know from the positive responses that they will certainly be strong sellers. Here is a photo of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with these. I will be putting them on the site today as a "Pre-Order" item, as I will be spending the next day or so working on the pattern for them. I will be offering the STAND UP WOOD PIECES as shown here for sale, as well as 1/8" THIN ORNAMENT WOOD KITS for those who are interested. I have had several requests for both kits and I think they would look wonderful hanging on a tree as well as on a mantle or a table centerpiece.
> 
> The other pattern that I am finishing up today is for my SLD483 Slotted Damask Ornaments that I show the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are obviously finished, but I am spending the day completing the instruction packet prior to sending our our newsletter. So they should be up on the site by the time you get the newsletter later on today (Thursday). If you want to sign up for our newsletter, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List We put out a newsletter about every two weeks to announce new specials and patterns and we never share your information with anyone. That way if you miss a blog post or two you will still be able to see what we have new to offer.
> 
> I have also added my SLD474 Damask Christmas Shapes Ornament Patterns to the site. These pretty ornament pattern has two versions - WITH and WITHOUT the date. I also included the full use of numerals so that the pattern can be used for several years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the painters, I have the painted version of these ornaments - SLDPS224 Traditional Damask Ornament Pattern and Wood Kit where I offer the pattern and the easy painting instructions, as well as the wood cutouts for these pretty ornaments. All instructions to create the porcelain-like crackle finish are included. They truly look lovely - almost like stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for Keith's additions to the site -
> 
> He created another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Series - a beautiful Pheasant (SLDK238)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also added to his word art plaques, which have been so wonderfully popular. This is his SLDK396 Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is his SLDK397 Sisters Always and Forever plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Thanksgiving, his SLDK398 Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - for the upcoming holiday and Christmas season, Keith made these beautiful SLDK450 Joy and Peace Sectional Scroll Saw Plaques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern includes both versions for our Christian and non-Christian customers.
> 
> So you see, we have both been really busy. As always, we both appreciate so much our wonderful friends and customers who are so encouraging and supportive. Every day is filled with something positive to focus on. I think that is much needed - especially in today's harsh world.
> 
> I hope you all liked seeing this little preview of our work. Since Keith doesn't blog, I want ot share his work with you all as well. He is such a wonderfully talented partner and adds so much to our business. I love giving him the credit he deserves.
> 
> If you subscribe to our newsletter, watch for your copy late this afternoon or early evening. I need to finish up my pattern packet first and then I will work on the newsletter. It will also highlight some of the new sale patterns we will have as well as these products.
> 
> It is windy and rainy and it appears that many of the leaves have already fallen. Autumn's glory is certainly at its end. But focusing on these many wonderful fun designs keeps me chipper and happy and I look forward of what is to come.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


Wow! You have both been very busy. Beautiful designs there! Love them all. Now if there were only 32 hours to the day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update In Progress*
> 
> Lately we have been trying to keep updating our site about every two weeks. It seems with the holiday season approaching, we have lots of new things and we don't like to overwhelm everyone with too many new choices at a time. I guess it is a good problem to have.
> 
> Since I do more painting things, they tend to take a little longer to complete than the scrolling patterns that I do. And even when I do scroll pieces, I like to offer different 'versions' so that our customers can choose which one suits their own taste and the market they are selling to. For this reason, I find that sometimes I really seem like I am running behind in things in compared to Keith.
> 
> But it is what it is and I do really think that my customers enjoy the diversity that both Keith and I can offer to them. I always say that our differences really do compliment each other and I honestly believe that. It is wonderful to have such a talented partner to work with and I do think that between the two of us we are better able to 'cover the bases' and offer a better variety of patterns. So we go with the flow and try to bring you what we have every two weeks and go from there. It makes it fun and interesting.
> 
> Yesterday I completed the remaining pieces in my new Painting With Friends Christmas Pull Toy Set pattern. I am really thrilled with how this grouping came out and I know from the positive responses that they will certainly be strong sellers. Here is a photo of the finished pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with these. I will be putting them on the site today as a "Pre-Order" item, as I will be spending the next day or so working on the pattern for them. I will be offering the STAND UP WOOD PIECES as shown here for sale, as well as 1/8" THIN ORNAMENT WOOD KITS for those who are interested. I have had several requests for both kits and I think they would look wonderful hanging on a tree as well as on a mantle or a table centerpiece.
> 
> The other pattern that I am finishing up today is for my SLD483 Slotted Damask Ornaments that I show the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are obviously finished, but I am spending the day completing the instruction packet prior to sending our our newsletter. So they should be up on the site by the time you get the newsletter later on today (Thursday). If you want to sign up for our newsletter, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List We put out a newsletter about every two weeks to announce new specials and patterns and we never share your information with anyone. That way if you miss a blog post or two you will still be able to see what we have new to offer.
> 
> I have also added my SLD474 Damask Christmas Shapes Ornament Patterns to the site. These pretty ornament pattern has two versions - WITH and WITHOUT the date. I also included the full use of numerals so that the pattern can be used for several years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the painters, I have the painted version of these ornaments - SLDPS224 Traditional Damask Ornament Pattern and Wood Kit where I offer the pattern and the easy painting instructions, as well as the wood cutouts for these pretty ornaments. All instructions to create the porcelain-like crackle finish are included. They truly look lovely - almost like stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for Keith's additions to the site -
> 
> He created another addition to his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered Series - a beautiful Pheasant (SLDK238)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also added to his word art plaques, which have been so wonderfully popular. This is his SLDK396 Self-Framing Love Always Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is his SLDK397 Sisters Always and Forever plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Thanksgiving, his SLDK398 Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - for the upcoming holiday and Christmas season, Keith made these beautiful SLDK450 Joy and Peace Sectional Scroll Saw Plaques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern includes both versions for our Christian and non-Christian customers.
> 
> So you see, we have both been really busy. As always, we both appreciate so much our wonderful friends and customers who are so encouraging and supportive. Every day is filled with something positive to focus on. I think that is much needed - especially in today's harsh world.
> 
> I hope you all liked seeing this little preview of our work. Since Keith doesn't blog, I want ot share his work with you all as well. He is such a wonderfully talented partner and adds so much to our business. I love giving him the credit he deserves.
> 
> If you subscribe to our newsletter, watch for your copy late this afternoon or early evening. I need to finish up my pattern packet first and then I will work on the newsletter. It will also highlight some of the new sale patterns we will have as well as these products.
> 
> It is windy and rainy and it appears that many of the leaves have already fallen. Autumn's glory is certainly at its end. But focusing on these many wonderful fun designs keeps me chipper and happy and I look forward of what is to come.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


Thank you, Anna . We have been working a lot. Time just seems to fly ! Before we know it, it will be the new year. :/

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Inspiration*

I am often asked how I can keep coming up with new and different ideas. When I think about it, I realize that it isn't really a conscious thing that I do. Actually, it seems that when I try the hardest to think of something to design, it tends to be when I have the most difficulty thinking of something that I really can get excited about. It is funny how that works.

Lately it seems that I have more ideas then I have time. For a designer, that is a good thing. While we sometimes feel that we are accomplishing very little of the things that we set out to do, it is nice to have the sense of security that we feel when we have some ideas in reserve - just for those days when we aren't feeling very inspired.

I used to keep quite a detailed list of future ideas. But I admit to you all that I have become somewhat lax in that practice. When I look back to check on the list I realize that the last time I updated it was many months ago, and I know that there have been many other things in the works since then. But I still feel it is a good thing to do, as even now when I glance at it, I have those "oh, yes!" moments when I am reminded of something else that I want to create. While it may be somewhat overwhelming for the moment, when I already have several things in my head and I am fighting with myself to decide what to work on first, I still like the safety net of those few ideas that will keep me moving ahead on those days when inspiration eludes me. It is like an insurance policy.

So where do these ideas come from?

I can't really pinpoint it. If I were to answer in a word or two, I would have to say "attitude".

I bet you are probably thinking "well - attitude is not a THING or PLACE". I think you would be correct in thinking that. But to me, attitude is somewhat of a lifestyle, and one thing that I like about attitude is that not only does it have a very heavy influence on our daily lives, but it also can be very much under our control. And that, my friends - is what I feel is a wonderful key to being creative.

My partner Keith often teases me because he says I like to live on a "pink cloud". By that he means that I tend to be an optimist about things. I can take even a not so good situation and I will try to rationalize something good from it. This doesn't happen by chance, although by now it has become quite a habit. I think it is my way of dealing with negativity and bad situations. I try to find the small bit of good in them - be it a lesson, a learning experience, reason for change, etc. Sometimes it is difficult to do, but usually I can succeed. I do this because I try to search for something to make me feel better, even in the worst situation.

Some people choose to feel better by sharing the negative things that happen to them. That's OK for them, but to me, I feel that only perpetuates the hurt, pain and bad feelings. I feel that for myself, looking on the brighter side of things helps me heal quicker and move on to better things ahead. My favorite saying "we follow where we focus" is one that applies to my every day life. This applies to so many aspects of our lives. It doesn't mean that we don't feel when something bad happens. But when something happens like the senseless tragedies that pepper the daily news occur and we feel helpless, sometimes re-focusing can be the best response.

My favorite way of doing this is by doing something to make someone happy. I know that is a vague statement, and it is a very broad way of thinking. Some people call them "Random Acts of Kindness" (RAK's) and I think that I have been doing them all along. It could be something small like taking the time to give a genuine compliment to someone. Or sending someone an extra pattern. Or taking the time to write a short note just to see how a friend or acquaintance was doing. These things cost little, but mean a great deal to people. And it feels good to me to think that I made someone smile - even for a minute of their day. I think if we all tried to do at least one RAK a day, the world would be a happier, softer and more creative place.

Yesterday I was on the receiving end of one of these random acts. I received a "Treasure Box" from a wonderfully creative friend of mine that I met through a painting exchange on Facebook. We were partners this summer and have developed a lovely friendship of kindness and inspiration to each other. She had sent me some unexpected 'goodies' before, and I had sent her some in return. "Just because."

But the box I received yesterday was filled with lovely gifts of things that I had mentioned that I liked. I was certainly taken back by her kindness and generosity.










There were treats, an ornament, a beautiful painted plate, a darling pin that said "hope" and I think my favorite piece was an adorable prim kitty named "Boo."










All the things were hand crafted by Sue and they were all wonderful! (Sue's Facebook page is here - Andersons General Store if you would like to see or purchase some of her art) I had seen the kitties when she posted them, and loved them so much! I was going to make a 'kitty' for Edgar my little Elf that I got from Brenda at The Rusty Thimble last year, but I just haven't had the time. I love "playing" with my elf and my 'real' cats enjoy him as well. He makes my life FUN! We even have an Elf Club with all of our elves that came from Brenda. It may seem like utter nonsense, but it brings joy and makes us laugh. And I believe that is what life should be all about. I think that Edgar and Boo make a perfect pair!










As you can see, they have become fast friends. 

It is things like this that inspire me. Sometimes it requires looking at life through a child's eyes. Sometimes it means acting just a bit silly or 'quirky'. It seems for me that the more fun I have and the more positive I think, the more inspired I am.

I try to wake up happy each day. Even if I don't, I try to search for a grain of happiness from someone or something around me.Or I do something to make someone happy. There are so many things in life to be grateful for. Good health. Wonderful friends. A sense of peace. I find if we focus on the good things around us, finding inspiration in them is easy and endless.

That's my story and I am sticking to it!

Have a wonderful Friday and a beautiful, inspirational weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Anticipation*

I must admit that I awakened today feeling a bit overwhelmed. As I thought of all the things I need to accomplish today, I sit here this morning at my computer wondering how I will ever get everything done. I even considered not writing here today, but since I haven't written in the past two days I really didn't want to miss again. After all - I think that by putting my thoughts into writing each morning, it really helps keep me organized and grounded and sharpens my focus on what I need to accomplish each day. (See - the blog here isn't just for your entertainment - it helps me a great deal as well!) But I look at the clock and I know that it will march unrelentingly through time and before I know it, another day will be crossed off the calendar on the wall and another day would have passed. They just move much too quickly!

I honestly don't think that I wasted much time this past weekend. I barely cooked. I didn't socialize much online and I stayed pretty much focused on the tasks that I set out to do. Yet - before I knew it, it was Sunday night and I was pretty tired and I realized that the weekend had passed in what seemed like a blink of an eye. Although I accomplished what I had set out to do, my initial thoughts were to have it done by Saturday evening, not Sunday evening.

Once again my downfall is my gross lack of ability to estimate how much time something takes me to do. It has always been my nemesis. It is the beast that I cannot tame. Perhaps my optimistic thinking bleeds out a bit too far sometimes?

Yes. That must be the case. The thoughts in my head just seem to move so quickly, it is difficult for my body to keep up.

Certainly that must be the problem. I am beginning to think that I need to admit defeat and not get upset or anxious about it. Perhaps it is just a part of my make-up and embedded in my soul. Perhaps that is the price I need to pay for being creative. If that is the case, I need to come to terms with it and accept it as part of the process. That way I will at least find peace and not beat myself up for not finishing things quickly enough.

I have read stories and accounts of many of the great artists and their creations. Many of them took years to complete. Be it composers, builders or even painters, something that I haven't recalled seeing is that they worked quickly and without stumbling. I need to keep that in mind.

Don't get me wrong - I am in no way comparing myself with the great artists which I am referring. But part of me thinks that sometimes we forget that doing something well may take some time. Everything can't be done quickly. Not if we are going to do our best. It is hard to remember that sometimes.

We live in a world of instant gratification in so many aspects of our lives. Whether we are communicating with our friends, buying supplies, or even ordering food, we expect what we want to be in our hands almost instantly. Technology has played a huge part in fast-forwarding our lives and allowing us to do more than we ever thought possible.

But with that privilege comes a bit of sacrifice. We sometimes lose the pleasure of anticipation. The excitement of 'what is to come' can be as thrilling as the thing or event itself. I am old enough to remember the thrill of receiving a letter in the mail. I also remember the wonderful smells that filled our home when a scrumptious meal was cooking in the oven. I loved the anticipation of waiting week to week for my favorite television shows to play. Some of these things are long forgotten in today's world.

I feel the same about my art. To me, it isn't only the final results that brings me joy, but the process itself. My "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler is a fine example of that for me.










I began it in March and I am giving myself a year to complete it. If it takes longer, so be it. For I believe that I will find more pleasure in the journey than anything else.

We have somewhat conditioned ourselves to work at a frighteningly fast pace to do most of the tasks we need to do. The 'more is better' mentality to me, isn't something that is always positive. I find that when I push so hard to accomplish so much in a short amount of time, I lose the pleasure of the process and I find that takes away not only from the finished product, but the journey along the way. I don't always allow myself to savor the joy of being an artist - whether it be in woodworking or painting or embroidery - and the loss of that joy is a shame.

So I take a breath. Calm my thoughts. Slow down a bit and try to remember why I am doing what I am doing in the first place. Usually that causes me to come back to a place where I don't feel so anxious and once again I take in all that I am doing instead of just going through the motions and once again that delightful anticipation returns. Sometimes it just takes some conscious thought about it.

That is where I find myself today. Taking the time to be aware of what I am doing. Taking the time to enjoy the process without feeling guilty or anxious because I am not doing it fast enough. Even just writing the words here helps me absorb these feelings.

I spent the weekend re-painting my next Painting With Friends pattern pieces inspired by Terrye French. The adorable Christmas Pull Toys came out even better the second time around, I think:










When I design a painting pattern, the first time I paint it I am kind of 'guessing'. Especially when I am not working with a realistic subject right in front of me. I try this or try that to see what looks good. Some parts work out, and some don't.

After the initial design is done, I usually re-paint the piece(s) a second time. This time I know where I am going and have a clear direction for my painting. I take the time to take step-by-step photos, I adjust colors and techniques, and it is much easier to refine the patterns and make them into something that I really had in my vision when I began. While many of you won't notice the subtle adjustments that have been made to these, I see them very clearly and in my heart I know that I have improved vastly on the original design. It are these unseen steps that I feel make my patterns nice and good for those who paint them.

I had originally thought that I would have the patterns completed by the weekend, and while they are close, they are not done yet.

Did I waste my time re-painting these pieces?

Absolutely not.

I am extremely pleased with the outcome, and the painting process was pure joy for me. Along the way I took many high quality photos so that I will have complete, comprehensive step-by-step patterns that I will be proud to put my name on. I believe they will be worth the wait.

So it is with my head held high that I tell you today that "I'm not finished yet." For I know that when I DO finish, the quality of the pattern will be that which I hope you associate with me. Because of that, I hope that you all will have the same amount of fun and joy painting these pieces that I did.

I almost got sucked into the trap of looking to my side to see what others were doing and how quickly they produce things. But not only are my observations of what they do in all probability inaccurate, but I also need to remind myself that we all work at our own unique pace. I am best to mind my own 'p's and q's'. My pattern will be ready when it is meant to be ready, and it will be something that I will be happy with, as it will be my best effort. I wouldn't have wanted to miss this anticipation for the world!

Thank you to all who have encouraged me along the way.

I wish you all a wonderful and creative Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I must admit that I awakened today feeling a bit overwhelmed. As I thought of all the things I need to accomplish today, I sit here this morning at my computer wondering how I will ever get everything done. I even considered not writing here today, but since I haven't written in the past two days I really didn't want to miss again. After all - I think that by putting my thoughts into writing each morning, it really helps keep me organized and grounded and sharpens my focus on what I need to accomplish each day. (See - the blog here isn't just for your entertainment - it helps me a great deal as well!) But I look at the clock and I know that it will march unrelentingly through time and before I know it, another day will be crossed off the calendar on the wall and another day would have passed. They just move much too quickly!
> 
> I honestly don't think that I wasted much time this past weekend. I barely cooked. I didn't socialize much online and I stayed pretty much focused on the tasks that I set out to do. Yet - before I knew it, it was Sunday night and I was pretty tired and I realized that the weekend had passed in what seemed like a blink of an eye. Although I accomplished what I had set out to do, my initial thoughts were to have it done by Saturday evening, not Sunday evening.
> 
> Once again my downfall is my gross lack of ability to estimate how much time something takes me to do. It has always been my nemesis. It is the beast that I cannot tame. Perhaps my optimistic thinking bleeds out a bit too far sometimes?
> 
> Yes. That must be the case. The thoughts in my head just seem to move so quickly, it is difficult for my body to keep up.
> 
> Certainly that must be the problem. I am beginning to think that I need to admit defeat and not get upset or anxious about it. Perhaps it is just a part of my make-up and embedded in my soul. Perhaps that is the price I need to pay for being creative. If that is the case, I need to come to terms with it and accept it as part of the process. That way I will at least find peace and not beat myself up for not finishing things quickly enough.
> 
> I have read stories and accounts of many of the great artists and their creations. Many of them took years to complete. Be it composers, builders or even painters, something that I haven't recalled seeing is that they worked quickly and without stumbling. I need to keep that in mind.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I am in no way comparing myself with the great artists which I am referring. But part of me thinks that sometimes we forget that doing something well may take some time. Everything can't be done quickly. Not if we are going to do our best. It is hard to remember that sometimes.
> 
> We live in a world of instant gratification in so many aspects of our lives. Whether we are communicating with our friends, buying supplies, or even ordering food, we expect what we want to be in our hands almost instantly. Technology has played a huge part in fast-forwarding our lives and allowing us to do more than we ever thought possible.
> 
> But with that privilege comes a bit of sacrifice. We sometimes lose the pleasure of anticipation. The excitement of 'what is to come' can be as thrilling as the thing or event itself. I am old enough to remember the thrill of receiving a letter in the mail. I also remember the wonderful smells that filled our home when a scrumptious meal was cooking in the oven. I loved the anticipation of waiting week to week for my favorite television shows to play. Some of these things are long forgotten in today's world.
> 
> I feel the same about my art. To me, it isn't only the final results that brings me joy, but the process itself. My "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler is a fine example of that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began it in March and I am giving myself a year to complete it. If it takes longer, so be it. For I believe that I will find more pleasure in the journey than anything else.
> 
> We have somewhat conditioned ourselves to work at a frighteningly fast pace to do most of the tasks we need to do. The 'more is better' mentality to me, isn't something that is always positive. I find that when I push so hard to accomplish so much in a short amount of time, I lose the pleasure of the process and I find that takes away not only from the finished product, but the journey along the way. I don't always allow myself to savor the joy of being an artist - whether it be in woodworking or painting or embroidery - and the loss of that joy is a shame.
> 
> So I take a breath. Calm my thoughts. Slow down a bit and try to remember why I am doing what I am doing in the first place. Usually that causes me to come back to a place where I don't feel so anxious and once again I take in all that I am doing instead of just going through the motions and once again that delightful anticipation returns. Sometimes it just takes some conscious thought about it.
> 
> That is where I find myself today. Taking the time to be aware of what I am doing. Taking the time to enjoy the process without feeling guilty or anxious because I am not doing it fast enough. Even just writing the words here helps me absorb these feelings.
> 
> I spent the weekend re-painting my next Painting With Friends pattern pieces inspired by Terrye French. The adorable Christmas Pull Toys came out even better the second time around, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I design a painting pattern, the first time I paint it I am kind of 'guessing'. Especially when I am not working with a realistic subject right in front of me. I try this or try that to see what looks good. Some parts work out, and some don't.
> 
> After the initial design is done, I usually re-paint the piece(s) a second time. This time I know where I am going and have a clear direction for my painting. I take the time to take step-by-step photos, I adjust colors and techniques, and it is much easier to refine the patterns and make them into something that I really had in my vision when I began. While many of you won't notice the subtle adjustments that have been made to these, I see them very clearly and in my heart I know that I have improved vastly on the original design. It are these unseen steps that I feel make my patterns nice and good for those who paint them.
> 
> I had originally thought that I would have the patterns completed by the weekend, and while they are close, they are not done yet.
> 
> Did I waste my time re-painting these pieces?
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with the outcome, and the painting process was pure joy for me. Along the way I took many high quality photos so that I will have complete, comprehensive step-by-step patterns that I will be proud to put my name on. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> So it is with my head held high that I tell you today that "I'm not finished yet." For I know that when I DO finish, the quality of the pattern will be that which I hope you associate with me. Because of that, I hope that you all will have the same amount of fun and joy painting these pieces that I did.
> 
> I almost got sucked into the trap of looking to my side to see what others were doing and how quickly they produce things. But not only are my observations of what they do in all probability inaccurate, but I also need to remind myself that we all work at our own unique pace. I am best to mind my own 'p's and q's'. My pattern will be ready when it is meant to be ready, and it will be something that I will be happy with, as it will be my best effort. I wouldn't have wanted to miss this anticipation for the world!
> 
> Thank you to all who have encouraged me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative Monday!


I hear you! Here it is the end of October and I've only ticked off maybe half of the projects I wanted to get done before closing down the workshop. There will still be the odd day I will get out there but it will be Spring again before I can spend the hours in the day that I like. I did get a couple of hours today to finish off some Christmas ornaments. Ah well, lots of painting and sewing projects on the list now. The pull toys look great!


----------



## sawdust703

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I must admit that I awakened today feeling a bit overwhelmed. As I thought of all the things I need to accomplish today, I sit here this morning at my computer wondering how I will ever get everything done. I even considered not writing here today, but since I haven't written in the past two days I really didn't want to miss again. After all - I think that by putting my thoughts into writing each morning, it really helps keep me organized and grounded and sharpens my focus on what I need to accomplish each day. (See - the blog here isn't just for your entertainment - it helps me a great deal as well!) But I look at the clock and I know that it will march unrelentingly through time and before I know it, another day will be crossed off the calendar on the wall and another day would have passed. They just move much too quickly!
> 
> I honestly don't think that I wasted much time this past weekend. I barely cooked. I didn't socialize much online and I stayed pretty much focused on the tasks that I set out to do. Yet - before I knew it, it was Sunday night and I was pretty tired and I realized that the weekend had passed in what seemed like a blink of an eye. Although I accomplished what I had set out to do, my initial thoughts were to have it done by Saturday evening, not Sunday evening.
> 
> Once again my downfall is my gross lack of ability to estimate how much time something takes me to do. It has always been my nemesis. It is the beast that I cannot tame. Perhaps my optimistic thinking bleeds out a bit too far sometimes?
> 
> Yes. That must be the case. The thoughts in my head just seem to move so quickly, it is difficult for my body to keep up.
> 
> Certainly that must be the problem. I am beginning to think that I need to admit defeat and not get upset or anxious about it. Perhaps it is just a part of my make-up and embedded in my soul. Perhaps that is the price I need to pay for being creative. If that is the case, I need to come to terms with it and accept it as part of the process. That way I will at least find peace and not beat myself up for not finishing things quickly enough.
> 
> I have read stories and accounts of many of the great artists and their creations. Many of them took years to complete. Be it composers, builders or even painters, something that I haven't recalled seeing is that they worked quickly and without stumbling. I need to keep that in mind.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I am in no way comparing myself with the great artists which I am referring. But part of me thinks that sometimes we forget that doing something well may take some time. Everything can't be done quickly. Not if we are going to do our best. It is hard to remember that sometimes.
> 
> We live in a world of instant gratification in so many aspects of our lives. Whether we are communicating with our friends, buying supplies, or even ordering food, we expect what we want to be in our hands almost instantly. Technology has played a huge part in fast-forwarding our lives and allowing us to do more than we ever thought possible.
> 
> But with that privilege comes a bit of sacrifice. We sometimes lose the pleasure of anticipation. The excitement of 'what is to come' can be as thrilling as the thing or event itself. I am old enough to remember the thrill of receiving a letter in the mail. I also remember the wonderful smells that filled our home when a scrumptious meal was cooking in the oven. I loved the anticipation of waiting week to week for my favorite television shows to play. Some of these things are long forgotten in today's world.
> 
> I feel the same about my art. To me, it isn't only the final results that brings me joy, but the process itself. My "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler is a fine example of that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began it in March and I am giving myself a year to complete it. If it takes longer, so be it. For I believe that I will find more pleasure in the journey than anything else.
> 
> We have somewhat conditioned ourselves to work at a frighteningly fast pace to do most of the tasks we need to do. The 'more is better' mentality to me, isn't something that is always positive. I find that when I push so hard to accomplish so much in a short amount of time, I lose the pleasure of the process and I find that takes away not only from the finished product, but the journey along the way. I don't always allow myself to savor the joy of being an artist - whether it be in woodworking or painting or embroidery - and the loss of that joy is a shame.
> 
> So I take a breath. Calm my thoughts. Slow down a bit and try to remember why I am doing what I am doing in the first place. Usually that causes me to come back to a place where I don't feel so anxious and once again I take in all that I am doing instead of just going through the motions and once again that delightful anticipation returns. Sometimes it just takes some conscious thought about it.
> 
> That is where I find myself today. Taking the time to be aware of what I am doing. Taking the time to enjoy the process without feeling guilty or anxious because I am not doing it fast enough. Even just writing the words here helps me absorb these feelings.
> 
> I spent the weekend re-painting my next Painting With Friends pattern pieces inspired by Terrye French. The adorable Christmas Pull Toys came out even better the second time around, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I design a painting pattern, the first time I paint it I am kind of 'guessing'. Especially when I am not working with a realistic subject right in front of me. I try this or try that to see what looks good. Some parts work out, and some don't.
> 
> After the initial design is done, I usually re-paint the piece(s) a second time. This time I know where I am going and have a clear direction for my painting. I take the time to take step-by-step photos, I adjust colors and techniques, and it is much easier to refine the patterns and make them into something that I really had in my vision when I began. While many of you won't notice the subtle adjustments that have been made to these, I see them very clearly and in my heart I know that I have improved vastly on the original design. It are these unseen steps that I feel make my patterns nice and good for those who paint them.
> 
> I had originally thought that I would have the patterns completed by the weekend, and while they are close, they are not done yet.
> 
> Did I waste my time re-painting these pieces?
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with the outcome, and the painting process was pure joy for me. Along the way I took many high quality photos so that I will have complete, comprehensive step-by-step patterns that I will be proud to put my name on. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> So it is with my head held high that I tell you today that "I'm not finished yet." For I know that when I DO finish, the quality of the pattern will be that which I hope you associate with me. Because of that, I hope that you all will have the same amount of fun and joy painting these pieces that I did.
> 
> I almost got sucked into the trap of looking to my side to see what others were doing and how quickly they produce things. But not only are my observations of what they do in all probability inaccurate, but I also need to remind myself that we all work at our own unique pace. I am best to mind my own 'p's and q's'. My pattern will be ready when it is meant to be ready, and it will be something that I will be happy with, as it will be my best effort. I wouldn't have wanted to miss this anticipation for the world!
> 
> Thank you to all who have encouraged me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative Monday!


I can relate to what you're sayin'! We're busy here getting ready for our first "craft show run" in over two years due to my health. I drove OTR for 35 years, & was used to things kinda runnin' on a schedule, so to speak. The company I drove for run all the lower 48 states, & I was out 3 wks to a month at a time. When I did get home, all I wanted was to spend time with my wife & grand kids, & eat HOME COOKED MEALS! When I got to my shop, I had big plans!! And They were rushed!! Sometimes projects were finished, most of the time not. Since my accident nearly 3 years ago, wood working has now become my life. I have no longer been able to drive OTR since that accident, nor much of anything else, for that matter. I am on seizure meds, & have pretty much lost my privilege to drive. Which in turn, brings me to the point that intrigued me about what you had to say about being rushed, & not enjoying the moment, etc. I've been wood working about 10 - 12 yrs. Started as a hobby from advice from our Sawbones. She told me I was gonna have to slow down some. Quit eattin', sleepin', thinkin', drinkin' trucks & diesel smoke, or my wife was gonna drop me in deep hole at an early age. As it turned out, she nearly got to. So now, I'm in my shop 8 - 10 hrs a day. Some days I accomplish what I set out to do, other days, all I get done is chase my tail!!! As i said at first, this is our first craft show run in nearly 3 years. I spent all last week trying to put finishing touches on things for our first show on Saturday, which went very well, I'm happy to report!! But, we are also in the middle of fall harvest here too. And I help a farmer who I've been friends with for years, & drove for his Mom & Dad for several years. He Called me last week & and said he needed me to drive a truck for him haulin' corn. That shot getting things ready for the show Saturday. So, When I got in at night, I'd work awhile in the shop to finish things up. By Friday night, I had everything I was taking as ready as it was go to be. Saturday morning we set up our booth in a whirl wind, folks were trying to buy things from us before we even got set up!!! Which REALLY got me cranked!! I was excited about this!! First show in Nearly 3 years, folks are buyin' our products & we ain't even set up? WOW!! Yea, well, that lasted about two hours, & the crowd died out, and things went kaput!! I asked my wife what our big hurry was? To hurry up & sit here & look at the vendors not sellin' anything either? So, yes, I do I agree, to rush through things has no reward what so ever!! Thank you for this blog!! I really needed this pointed out to me, more so than you know!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Anticipation*
> 
> I must admit that I awakened today feeling a bit overwhelmed. As I thought of all the things I need to accomplish today, I sit here this morning at my computer wondering how I will ever get everything done. I even considered not writing here today, but since I haven't written in the past two days I really didn't want to miss again. After all - I think that by putting my thoughts into writing each morning, it really helps keep me organized and grounded and sharpens my focus on what I need to accomplish each day. (See - the blog here isn't just for your entertainment - it helps me a great deal as well!) But I look at the clock and I know that it will march unrelentingly through time and before I know it, another day will be crossed off the calendar on the wall and another day would have passed. They just move much too quickly!
> 
> I honestly don't think that I wasted much time this past weekend. I barely cooked. I didn't socialize much online and I stayed pretty much focused on the tasks that I set out to do. Yet - before I knew it, it was Sunday night and I was pretty tired and I realized that the weekend had passed in what seemed like a blink of an eye. Although I accomplished what I had set out to do, my initial thoughts were to have it done by Saturday evening, not Sunday evening.
> 
> Once again my downfall is my gross lack of ability to estimate how much time something takes me to do. It has always been my nemesis. It is the beast that I cannot tame. Perhaps my optimistic thinking bleeds out a bit too far sometimes?
> 
> Yes. That must be the case. The thoughts in my head just seem to move so quickly, it is difficult for my body to keep up.
> 
> Certainly that must be the problem. I am beginning to think that I need to admit defeat and not get upset or anxious about it. Perhaps it is just a part of my make-up and embedded in my soul. Perhaps that is the price I need to pay for being creative. If that is the case, I need to come to terms with it and accept it as part of the process. That way I will at least find peace and not beat myself up for not finishing things quickly enough.
> 
> I have read stories and accounts of many of the great artists and their creations. Many of them took years to complete. Be it composers, builders or even painters, something that I haven't recalled seeing is that they worked quickly and without stumbling. I need to keep that in mind.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I am in no way comparing myself with the great artists which I am referring. But part of me thinks that sometimes we forget that doing something well may take some time. Everything can't be done quickly. Not if we are going to do our best. It is hard to remember that sometimes.
> 
> We live in a world of instant gratification in so many aspects of our lives. Whether we are communicating with our friends, buying supplies, or even ordering food, we expect what we want to be in our hands almost instantly. Technology has played a huge part in fast-forwarding our lives and allowing us to do more than we ever thought possible.
> 
> But with that privilege comes a bit of sacrifice. We sometimes lose the pleasure of anticipation. The excitement of 'what is to come' can be as thrilling as the thing or event itself. I am old enough to remember the thrill of receiving a letter in the mail. I also remember the wonderful smells that filled our home when a scrumptious meal was cooking in the oven. I loved the anticipation of waiting week to week for my favorite television shows to play. Some of these things are long forgotten in today's world.
> 
> I feel the same about my art. To me, it isn't only the final results that brings me joy, but the process itself. My "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler is a fine example of that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began it in March and I am giving myself a year to complete it. If it takes longer, so be it. For I believe that I will find more pleasure in the journey than anything else.
> 
> We have somewhat conditioned ourselves to work at a frighteningly fast pace to do most of the tasks we need to do. The 'more is better' mentality to me, isn't something that is always positive. I find that when I push so hard to accomplish so much in a short amount of time, I lose the pleasure of the process and I find that takes away not only from the finished product, but the journey along the way. I don't always allow myself to savor the joy of being an artist - whether it be in woodworking or painting or embroidery - and the loss of that joy is a shame.
> 
> So I take a breath. Calm my thoughts. Slow down a bit and try to remember why I am doing what I am doing in the first place. Usually that causes me to come back to a place where I don't feel so anxious and once again I take in all that I am doing instead of just going through the motions and once again that delightful anticipation returns. Sometimes it just takes some conscious thought about it.
> 
> That is where I find myself today. Taking the time to be aware of what I am doing. Taking the time to enjoy the process without feeling guilty or anxious because I am not doing it fast enough. Even just writing the words here helps me absorb these feelings.
> 
> I spent the weekend re-painting my next Painting With Friends pattern pieces inspired by Terrye French. The adorable Christmas Pull Toys came out even better the second time around, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I design a painting pattern, the first time I paint it I am kind of 'guessing'. Especially when I am not working with a realistic subject right in front of me. I try this or try that to see what looks good. Some parts work out, and some don't.
> 
> After the initial design is done, I usually re-paint the piece(s) a second time. This time I know where I am going and have a clear direction for my painting. I take the time to take step-by-step photos, I adjust colors and techniques, and it is much easier to refine the patterns and make them into something that I really had in my vision when I began. While many of you won't notice the subtle adjustments that have been made to these, I see them very clearly and in my heart I know that I have improved vastly on the original design. It are these unseen steps that I feel make my patterns nice and good for those who paint them.
> 
> I had originally thought that I would have the patterns completed by the weekend, and while they are close, they are not done yet.
> 
> Did I waste my time re-painting these pieces?
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with the outcome, and the painting process was pure joy for me. Along the way I took many high quality photos so that I will have complete, comprehensive step-by-step patterns that I will be proud to put my name on. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> So it is with my head held high that I tell you today that "I'm not finished yet." For I know that when I DO finish, the quality of the pattern will be that which I hope you associate with me. Because of that, I hope that you all will have the same amount of fun and joy painting these pieces that I did.
> 
> I almost got sucked into the trap of looking to my side to see what others were doing and how quickly they produce things. But not only are my observations of what they do in all probability inaccurate, but I also need to remind myself that we all work at our own unique pace. I am best to mind my own 'p's and q's'. My pattern will be ready when it is meant to be ready, and it will be something that I will be happy with, as it will be my best effort. I wouldn't have wanted to miss this anticipation for the world!
> 
> Thank you to all who have encouraged me along the way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative Monday!


Thank you both so much for sharing your own experiences. A huge part of why I write every day is because it gives me time to interact with so many wonderful people who have similar, yet their own unique take on many of the things I express. It feels GOOD to talk with others who understand. I think through our communication, we validate each others' feelings and it feels more "OK" to have some of the thoughts that we have.

I post my blog in six different places. Sometimes when I post, I get very few public replies, but several private emails or messages. I think these are the best because I usually hit a nerve with people on those posts and in the long run, I make new friends with whom I can relate.

So many of us appear to be all organized and collected on the outside, while fighting our own battles within. Sometimes it is just a small thing and sometimes it covers a large scope. But realizing that we are not alone in our struggles does help us to get through them. I am glad I can be here each morning.

Thank you Anna and Sawdust for sharing your thoughts. You both helped me feel better about things.

Anna - I know you will accomplish a great deal this winter, and I can't wait to see your projects.

Sawdust - I am glad you came to the realization that you did. Your wife sounds pretty smart.  I wish you all the good fortune for the future and I hope you continue to enjoy your journey.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Night Shift*

Most of you all know that I am a morning person. Any time after 5am is a good time for me to get up and start my day. I love the morning quiet and I feel like I accomplish lots of work during that calm time of the day. Give me a cup of coffee, a cat or two on my lap, my computer and I am good to go!

Because of this, I try to stop working some time before 9pm. While that sounds like a long day to some, you all have to remember that I really love what I do and most of the time it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. But usually around nine I like a change of pace and either visit with my friends on the computer or take out my embroidery or even play a game or two to wind down until I am tired out. But sometimes I don't always get all the things done that I intended, and I work a bit past that time.

Last night was one of those cases. I was bound and determined to finish up my PWF05 Christmas Pull Toys painting pattern for the Painting With Friends group that is inspired by Terrye French. Not only have I had a lot of people request the patterns and kits, but I also needed to get to cutting today and doing other things. The pieces were painted, but I still needed to adjust and organize the photographs and write the instructions. It was quite a busy day needless to say.

I am really thrilled with how the photos came out though. I had learned to use the "white balance" adjustment on my camera and it made a world of difference. That paired with the little light box that Keith made resulted in beautiful raw photos that were easy to adjust to be true to color and crisp and clear. Those who create paintings from patterns know how important this can be to a pattern. And I am happy that along the way I am learning to do things a bit better and more efficiently.

I turned in last night with just a couple pages to go. I was getting tired and it was around midnight, so I figured I would call it a day and turn in for the night. That way my chance of mistakes would be far less and I would be fresh to start in the morning.

I got a wonderful rest and awoke around six this morning. I was fighting with myself between writing my post here and finishing up, and I chose to finish up instead. I wanted that weight off of my shoulders and I didn't have the heart to write here and say "it will be done by tomorrow."

I think I made the right choice though, and even though my blog is just a little later than normal, I am proud to say that I FINISHED with my pattern packet and can move on to other things today. (YAY for me!)

Here are some of the final presentation pictures of the eight pull toys included in the pattern:





































I am really pleased with this ornament set, as well as the photos and pattern packet. The packet came out to be 23 pages, with over 40 color photos. This isn't because the design and painting is very complicated, but it is because I like to give clear and easy instructions so that even a beginner can paint. You can see by the details, that the painting is somewhat basic, but still really cute:










Of course - they are loaded with metallic paint details as well as DecoArt's Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint. I don't know how much it shows in the photos, but they are beautiful in person. Bright and cheerful and very fun and colorful. I think this was one of the most fun I had creating a pattern in a long while.

I am going to be offering the wood kits for both the stand-up pieces (PWFK05A) and also for 1/8" thin ornaments (PWFK05B) so they can be used for table favors, on mantles or centerpieces, The ornaments can be used in wreaths, on garlands, and of course hung on the tree. I purposely left the sleds blank so people could add the year date or even personalize them with names. There are so many cute uses for these ornaments! I know they will be very popular.

So today I can get back to making sawdust and catching up on my orders. I have several sets of wood for these pre-ordered already, and I thank everyone who was very patient in waiting for them and also the patterns. I also want to thank Terrye French, who is still recovering from her stroke this summer. Many people don't understand the "Painting With Friends" concept, but all the designs included in the group are inspired by Terrye. She gives us sketches or drawings and allows us to run with them in any direction we like. Sometimes as a designer, it is great to have a starting point and it open a flood of creativity. Terrye is so gifted with her endless creativity that she loves to share it with many others. Together we make up a great family who create fun designs that are better than we may have done on our own - because we do it together with our FRIENDS!

I hope you all like the new pattern. I am glad I worked the "night shift" and finally got my pattern finished! I also hope you all have a wonderful day today, filled with fun and creativity!

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Night Shift*
> 
> Most of you all know that I am a morning person. Any time after 5am is a good time for me to get up and start my day. I love the morning quiet and I feel like I accomplish lots of work during that calm time of the day. Give me a cup of coffee, a cat or two on my lap, my computer and I am good to go!
> 
> Because of this, I try to stop working some time before 9pm. While that sounds like a long day to some, you all have to remember that I really love what I do and most of the time it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. But usually around nine I like a change of pace and either visit with my friends on the computer or take out my embroidery or even play a game or two to wind down until I am tired out. But sometimes I don't always get all the things done that I intended, and I work a bit past that time.
> 
> Last night was one of those cases. I was bound and determined to finish up my PWF05 Christmas Pull Toys painting pattern for the Painting With Friends group that is inspired by Terrye French. Not only have I had a lot of people request the patterns and kits, but I also needed to get to cutting today and doing other things. The pieces were painted, but I still needed to adjust and organize the photographs and write the instructions. It was quite a busy day needless to say.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how the photos came out though. I had learned to use the "white balance" adjustment on my camera and it made a world of difference. That paired with the little light box that Keith made resulted in beautiful raw photos that were easy to adjust to be true to color and crisp and clear. Those who create paintings from patterns know how important this can be to a pattern. And I am happy that along the way I am learning to do things a bit better and more efficiently.
> 
> I turned in last night with just a couple pages to go. I was getting tired and it was around midnight, so I figured I would call it a day and turn in for the night. That way my chance of mistakes would be far less and I would be fresh to start in the morning.
> 
> I got a wonderful rest and awoke around six this morning. I was fighting with myself between writing my post here and finishing up, and I chose to finish up instead. I wanted that weight off of my shoulders and I didn't have the heart to write here and say "it will be done by tomorrow."
> 
> I think I made the right choice though, and even though my blog is just a little later than normal, I am proud to say that I FINISHED with my pattern packet and can move on to other things today. (YAY for me!)
> 
> Here are some of the final presentation pictures of the eight pull toys included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with this ornament set, as well as the photos and pattern packet. The packet came out to be 23 pages, with over 40 color photos. This isn't because the design and painting is very complicated, but it is because I like to give clear and easy instructions so that even a beginner can paint. You can see by the details, that the painting is somewhat basic, but still really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - they are loaded with metallic paint details as well as DecoArt's Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint. I don't know how much it shows in the photos, but they are beautiful in person. Bright and cheerful and very fun and colorful. I think this was one of the most fun I had creating a pattern in a long while.
> 
> I am going to be offering the wood kits for both the stand-up pieces (PWFK05A) and also for 1/8" thin ornaments (PWFK05B) so they can be used for table favors, on mantles or centerpieces, The ornaments can be used in wreaths, on garlands, and of course hung on the tree. I purposely left the sleds blank so people could add the year date or even personalize them with names. There are so many cute uses for these ornaments! I know they will be very popular.
> 
> So today I can get back to making sawdust and catching up on my orders. I have several sets of wood for these pre-ordered already, and I thank everyone who was very patient in waiting for them and also the patterns. I also want to thank Terrye French, who is still recovering from her stroke this summer. Many people don't understand the "Painting With Friends" concept, but all the designs included in the group are inspired by Terrye. She gives us sketches or drawings and allows us to run with them in any direction we like. Sometimes as a designer, it is great to have a starting point and it open a flood of creativity. Terrye is so gifted with her endless creativity that she loves to share it with many others. Together we make up a great family who create fun designs that are better than we may have done on our own - because we do it together with our FRIENDS!
> 
> I hope you all like the new pattern. I am glad I worked the "night shift" and finally got my pattern finished! I also hope you all have a wonderful day today, filled with fun and creativity!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


You have to be the most dedicated person I know! I know you absolutely love what you do, if you didn't the pattern packet would not be 23 pages long! If everyone in the scroll saw/painting industry cared as much as you, just think how many new scroll sawers or new painters the crafts could have! (Although I know you would still be the best!  )


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Night Shift*
> 
> Most of you all know that I am a morning person. Any time after 5am is a good time for me to get up and start my day. I love the morning quiet and I feel like I accomplish lots of work during that calm time of the day. Give me a cup of coffee, a cat or two on my lap, my computer and I am good to go!
> 
> Because of this, I try to stop working some time before 9pm. While that sounds like a long day to some, you all have to remember that I really love what I do and most of the time it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. But usually around nine I like a change of pace and either visit with my friends on the computer or take out my embroidery or even play a game or two to wind down until I am tired out. But sometimes I don't always get all the things done that I intended, and I work a bit past that time.
> 
> Last night was one of those cases. I was bound and determined to finish up my PWF05 Christmas Pull Toys painting pattern for the Painting With Friends group that is inspired by Terrye French. Not only have I had a lot of people request the patterns and kits, but I also needed to get to cutting today and doing other things. The pieces were painted, but I still needed to adjust and organize the photographs and write the instructions. It was quite a busy day needless to say.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how the photos came out though. I had learned to use the "white balance" adjustment on my camera and it made a world of difference. That paired with the little light box that Keith made resulted in beautiful raw photos that were easy to adjust to be true to color and crisp and clear. Those who create paintings from patterns know how important this can be to a pattern. And I am happy that along the way I am learning to do things a bit better and more efficiently.
> 
> I turned in last night with just a couple pages to go. I was getting tired and it was around midnight, so I figured I would call it a day and turn in for the night. That way my chance of mistakes would be far less and I would be fresh to start in the morning.
> 
> I got a wonderful rest and awoke around six this morning. I was fighting with myself between writing my post here and finishing up, and I chose to finish up instead. I wanted that weight off of my shoulders and I didn't have the heart to write here and say "it will be done by tomorrow."
> 
> I think I made the right choice though, and even though my blog is just a little later than normal, I am proud to say that I FINISHED with my pattern packet and can move on to other things today. (YAY for me!)
> 
> Here are some of the final presentation pictures of the eight pull toys included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with this ornament set, as well as the photos and pattern packet. The packet came out to be 23 pages, with over 40 color photos. This isn't because the design and painting is very complicated, but it is because I like to give clear and easy instructions so that even a beginner can paint. You can see by the details, that the painting is somewhat basic, but still really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - they are loaded with metallic paint details as well as DecoArt's Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint. I don't know how much it shows in the photos, but they are beautiful in person. Bright and cheerful and very fun and colorful. I think this was one of the most fun I had creating a pattern in a long while.
> 
> I am going to be offering the wood kits for both the stand-up pieces (PWFK05A) and also for 1/8" thin ornaments (PWFK05B) so they can be used for table favors, on mantles or centerpieces, The ornaments can be used in wreaths, on garlands, and of course hung on the tree. I purposely left the sleds blank so people could add the year date or even personalize them with names. There are so many cute uses for these ornaments! I know they will be very popular.
> 
> So today I can get back to making sawdust and catching up on my orders. I have several sets of wood for these pre-ordered already, and I thank everyone who was very patient in waiting for them and also the patterns. I also want to thank Terrye French, who is still recovering from her stroke this summer. Many people don't understand the "Painting With Friends" concept, but all the designs included in the group are inspired by Terrye. She gives us sketches or drawings and allows us to run with them in any direction we like. Sometimes as a designer, it is great to have a starting point and it open a flood of creativity. Terrye is so gifted with her endless creativity that she loves to share it with many others. Together we make up a great family who create fun designs that are better than we may have done on our own - because we do it together with our FRIENDS!
> 
> I hope you all like the new pattern. I am glad I worked the "night shift" and finally got my pattern finished! I also hope you all have a wonderful day today, filled with fun and creativity!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Wow - thank you Leldon for the nice review. I really appreciate it.

I always try to look at my patterns and projects through the eyes of my customers. And I also try to understand what someone new to the craft (either painting or scroll sawing) is thinking and therefore I try my best to explain every step. My philosophy is that I would rather provide too much information rather then too little. Those who know some of the steps can easily skip over them, but those who are new need them to be successful. And their success equals my success and success for the entire industry. Bringing new people to our crafts is imperative for their survival.

Anyway - I hope YOU try to paint some day! I think that it would expand your creativity and offer new opportunities to your woodworking. And that will help keep things FUN and INTERESTING.

Have a great day, my friend! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Night Shift*
> 
> Most of you all know that I am a morning person. Any time after 5am is a good time for me to get up and start my day. I love the morning quiet and I feel like I accomplish lots of work during that calm time of the day. Give me a cup of coffee, a cat or two on my lap, my computer and I am good to go!
> 
> Because of this, I try to stop working some time before 9pm. While that sounds like a long day to some, you all have to remember that I really love what I do and most of the time it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. But usually around nine I like a change of pace and either visit with my friends on the computer or take out my embroidery or even play a game or two to wind down until I am tired out. But sometimes I don't always get all the things done that I intended, and I work a bit past that time.
> 
> Last night was one of those cases. I was bound and determined to finish up my PWF05 Christmas Pull Toys painting pattern for the Painting With Friends group that is inspired by Terrye French. Not only have I had a lot of people request the patterns and kits, but I also needed to get to cutting today and doing other things. The pieces were painted, but I still needed to adjust and organize the photographs and write the instructions. It was quite a busy day needless to say.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how the photos came out though. I had learned to use the "white balance" adjustment on my camera and it made a world of difference. That paired with the little light box that Keith made resulted in beautiful raw photos that were easy to adjust to be true to color and crisp and clear. Those who create paintings from patterns know how important this can be to a pattern. And I am happy that along the way I am learning to do things a bit better and more efficiently.
> 
> I turned in last night with just a couple pages to go. I was getting tired and it was around midnight, so I figured I would call it a day and turn in for the night. That way my chance of mistakes would be far less and I would be fresh to start in the morning.
> 
> I got a wonderful rest and awoke around six this morning. I was fighting with myself between writing my post here and finishing up, and I chose to finish up instead. I wanted that weight off of my shoulders and I didn't have the heart to write here and say "it will be done by tomorrow."
> 
> I think I made the right choice though, and even though my blog is just a little later than normal, I am proud to say that I FINISHED with my pattern packet and can move on to other things today. (YAY for me!)
> 
> Here are some of the final presentation pictures of the eight pull toys included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with this ornament set, as well as the photos and pattern packet. The packet came out to be 23 pages, with over 40 color photos. This isn't because the design and painting is very complicated, but it is because I like to give clear and easy instructions so that even a beginner can paint. You can see by the details, that the painting is somewhat basic, but still really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - they are loaded with metallic paint details as well as DecoArt's Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint. I don't know how much it shows in the photos, but they are beautiful in person. Bright and cheerful and very fun and colorful. I think this was one of the most fun I had creating a pattern in a long while.
> 
> I am going to be offering the wood kits for both the stand-up pieces (PWFK05A) and also for 1/8" thin ornaments (PWFK05B) so they can be used for table favors, on mantles or centerpieces, The ornaments can be used in wreaths, on garlands, and of course hung on the tree. I purposely left the sleds blank so people could add the year date or even personalize them with names. There are so many cute uses for these ornaments! I know they will be very popular.
> 
> So today I can get back to making sawdust and catching up on my orders. I have several sets of wood for these pre-ordered already, and I thank everyone who was very patient in waiting for them and also the patterns. I also want to thank Terrye French, who is still recovering from her stroke this summer. Many people don't understand the "Painting With Friends" concept, but all the designs included in the group are inspired by Terrye. She gives us sketches or drawings and allows us to run with them in any direction we like. Sometimes as a designer, it is great to have a starting point and it open a flood of creativity. Terrye is so gifted with her endless creativity that she loves to share it with many others. Together we make up a great family who create fun designs that are better than we may have done on our own - because we do it together with our FRIENDS!
> 
> I hope you all like the new pattern. I am glad I worked the "night shift" and finally got my pattern finished! I also hope you all have a wonderful day today, filled with fun and creativity!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Can you send me some of your energy?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Night Shift*
> 
> Most of you all know that I am a morning person. Any time after 5am is a good time for me to get up and start my day. I love the morning quiet and I feel like I accomplish lots of work during that calm time of the day. Give me a cup of coffee, a cat or two on my lap, my computer and I am good to go!
> 
> Because of this, I try to stop working some time before 9pm. While that sounds like a long day to some, you all have to remember that I really love what I do and most of the time it doesn't even feel like 'work' to me. But usually around nine I like a change of pace and either visit with my friends on the computer or take out my embroidery or even play a game or two to wind down until I am tired out. But sometimes I don't always get all the things done that I intended, and I work a bit past that time.
> 
> Last night was one of those cases. I was bound and determined to finish up my PWF05 Christmas Pull Toys painting pattern for the Painting With Friends group that is inspired by Terrye French. Not only have I had a lot of people request the patterns and kits, but I also needed to get to cutting today and doing other things. The pieces were painted, but I still needed to adjust and organize the photographs and write the instructions. It was quite a busy day needless to say.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how the photos came out though. I had learned to use the "white balance" adjustment on my camera and it made a world of difference. That paired with the little light box that Keith made resulted in beautiful raw photos that were easy to adjust to be true to color and crisp and clear. Those who create paintings from patterns know how important this can be to a pattern. And I am happy that along the way I am learning to do things a bit better and more efficiently.
> 
> I turned in last night with just a couple pages to go. I was getting tired and it was around midnight, so I figured I would call it a day and turn in for the night. That way my chance of mistakes would be far less and I would be fresh to start in the morning.
> 
> I got a wonderful rest and awoke around six this morning. I was fighting with myself between writing my post here and finishing up, and I chose to finish up instead. I wanted that weight off of my shoulders and I didn't have the heart to write here and say "it will be done by tomorrow."
> 
> I think I made the right choice though, and even though my blog is just a little later than normal, I am proud to say that I FINISHED with my pattern packet and can move on to other things today. (YAY for me!)
> 
> Here are some of the final presentation pictures of the eight pull toys included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with this ornament set, as well as the photos and pattern packet. The packet came out to be 23 pages, with over 40 color photos. This isn't because the design and painting is very complicated, but it is because I like to give clear and easy instructions so that even a beginner can paint. You can see by the details, that the painting is somewhat basic, but still really cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - they are loaded with metallic paint details as well as DecoArt's Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint. I don't know how much it shows in the photos, but they are beautiful in person. Bright and cheerful and very fun and colorful. I think this was one of the most fun I had creating a pattern in a long while.
> 
> I am going to be offering the wood kits for both the stand-up pieces (PWFK05A) and also for 1/8" thin ornaments (PWFK05B) so they can be used for table favors, on mantles or centerpieces, The ornaments can be used in wreaths, on garlands, and of course hung on the tree. I purposely left the sleds blank so people could add the year date or even personalize them with names. There are so many cute uses for these ornaments! I know they will be very popular.
> 
> So today I can get back to making sawdust and catching up on my orders. I have several sets of wood for these pre-ordered already, and I thank everyone who was very patient in waiting for them and also the patterns. I also want to thank Terrye French, who is still recovering from her stroke this summer. Many people don't understand the "Painting With Friends" concept, but all the designs included in the group are inspired by Terrye. She gives us sketches or drawings and allows us to run with them in any direction we like. Sometimes as a designer, it is great to have a starting point and it open a flood of creativity. Terrye is so gifted with her endless creativity that she loves to share it with many others. Together we make up a great family who create fun designs that are better than we may have done on our own - because we do it together with our FRIENDS!
> 
> I hope you all like the new pattern. I am glad I worked the "night shift" and finally got my pattern finished! I also hope you all have a wonderful day today, filled with fun and creativity!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Oh, Roger - Some days I think it is running out!  I just keep a-goin' !

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Feeling a Bit "Human" These Days*

I am having trouble these past few days writing. I don't know if I am overwhelmed or overworked or a little bit of both. I am not mentioning this to complain - rather to explain.

It is funny how a designers' mind works.

One minute we are flooded with so many ideas that we don't know what to do first and the next minute we sometimes don't know where to start. We get so muddled up that we find ourselves rather 'stuck'. How can that be?

I don't think that I am the only one who goes through this type of thing. One thing that is good about having so many designers as friends is that we support each other and as part of a group, we don't feel so odd when things like this happen. Just a couple of days ago, I witnessed one of the most prolific painters that I know proclaim that she was 'uninspired'. I easily recall myself thinking "Wow! I never thought I would see that happen!"

I suppose it was because whenever I saw her, she was busy producing an insane number of beautifully painted pieces. I have such a great deal of admiration for her.

But seeing that she too got bogged down at times made me realize something. Unlike the image I had in my mind of her being up on a pedestal as a 'creating machine', it dawned on me that she was REAL. Just like me and so many of my other wonderful creative friends. And like us - she had her good days and her slow days (and even her 'uninspired' days!) And I found myself liking her even MORE than I had before.

We sometimes forget that those we admire are somewhat 'normal' people. Most of them are just like you and I. I think that sometimes we look at others through the proverbial rose colored glasses - seeing the victories and not really thinking about the struggles. There are times we try to hold ourselves to the same standards that we imagine others to hold and naturally we are unable to do so, as we exaggerate things in our minds in ways that no human could ever live up to.

I know I have done it, and I have seen others do it as well. Then before long we are beating ourselves over the head because we don't compare. What a self destructive path that can be.

But if we take the time to look at things more realistically, we see that those who we idolize are probably a bit more similar to us than we thought. And to me (especially times like this) it is comforting.

So what have I been up to?

Lots, it seems. I finished cutting and sending out all the wood orders I have had. I also lined up the new orders for my Christmas Pull Toys stand ups and ornaments to be cut on the weekend.




  






I am also going to work on getting my Etsy shop up to snuff, as I have sorely neglected it. It is a good place for me to be exposed to new audiences that wouldn't otherwise see my designs. And I need to work on an ad that I am submitting to a new digital painting magazine It is called Painting Ezine and is being published by Sharon Chin, the owner of The Decorative Painting Store and Susan Kelly, owner of Puddles of Paint. You can read about it at PantingEzine.com. I am really excited about the magazine! It is wonderful to see so many companies recognizing how important offering digital products to their customers can be. For just over $1 an issue, you get 12 digital issues per year filled with patterns and articles from many well-known and new artists. I think that "digital" is really the way to go with shipping and printing costs so high. I will certainly talk more about this issues

Well - I already feel a little better about things. So often when we get 'stuck' it isn't because we have nothing to do, but we just don't know what to do first. The saying "see the trees through the forest" comes to mind. There are times that even when we are very busy we need to stop and take a breath and perhaps step away for a little. When we return our focus, we can once again see things a little more clearly, and we have a better sense of which direction to go first.

Thank you for reading my ramblings today. I hope that next time you are stuck, you remember that it happens to everyone. It is only an indication that you are pretty normal as far as a creative person goes.

Have a wonderful day! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Feeling a Bit "Human" These Days*
> 
> I am having trouble these past few days writing. I don't know if I am overwhelmed or overworked or a little bit of both. I am not mentioning this to complain - rather to explain.
> 
> It is funny how a designers' mind works.
> 
> One minute we are flooded with so many ideas that we don't know what to do first and the next minute we sometimes don't know where to start. We get so muddled up that we find ourselves rather 'stuck'. How can that be?
> 
> I don't think that I am the only one who goes through this type of thing. One thing that is good about having so many designers as friends is that we support each other and as part of a group, we don't feel so odd when things like this happen. Just a couple of days ago, I witnessed one of the most prolific painters that I know proclaim that she was 'uninspired'. I easily recall myself thinking "Wow! I never thought I would see that happen!"
> 
> I suppose it was because whenever I saw her, she was busy producing an insane number of beautifully painted pieces. I have such a great deal of admiration for her.
> 
> But seeing that she too got bogged down at times made me realize something. Unlike the image I had in my mind of her being up on a pedestal as a 'creating machine', it dawned on me that she was REAL. Just like me and so many of my other wonderful creative friends. And like us - she had her good days and her slow days (and even her 'uninspired' days!) And I found myself liking her even MORE than I had before.
> 
> We sometimes forget that those we admire are somewhat 'normal' people. Most of them are just like you and I. I think that sometimes we look at others through the proverbial rose colored glasses - seeing the victories and not really thinking about the struggles. There are times we try to hold ourselves to the same standards that we imagine others to hold and naturally we are unable to do so, as we exaggerate things in our minds in ways that no human could ever live up to.
> 
> I know I have done it, and I have seen others do it as well. Then before long we are beating ourselves over the head because we don't compare. What a self destructive path that can be.
> 
> But if we take the time to look at things more realistically, we see that those who we idolize are probably a bit more similar to us than we thought. And to me (especially times like this) it is comforting.
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> Lots, it seems. I finished cutting and sending out all the wood orders I have had. I also lined up the new orders for my Christmas Pull Toys stand ups and ornaments to be cut on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to work on getting my Etsy shop up to snuff, as I have sorely neglected it. It is a good place for me to be exposed to new audiences that wouldn't otherwise see my designs. And I need to work on an ad that I am submitting to a new digital painting magazine It is called Painting Ezine and is being published by Sharon Chin, the owner of The Decorative Painting Store and Susan Kelly, owner of Puddles of Paint. You can read about it at PantingEzine.com. I am really excited about the magazine! It is wonderful to see so many companies recognizing how important offering digital products to their customers can be. For just over $1 an issue, you get 12 digital issues per year filled with patterns and articles from many well-known and new artists. I think that "digital" is really the way to go with shipping and printing costs so high. I will certainly talk more about this issues
> 
> Well - I already feel a little better about things. So often when we get 'stuck' it isn't because we have nothing to do, but we just don't know what to do first. The saying "see the trees through the forest" comes to mind. There are times that even when we are very busy we need to stop and take a breath and perhaps step away for a little. When we return our focus, we can once again see things a little more clearly, and we have a better sense of which direction to go first.
> 
> Thank you for reading my ramblings today. I hope that next time you are stuck, you remember that it happens to everyone. It is only an indication that you are pretty normal as far as a creative person goes.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Happy Halloween!


Trick or Treat.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Feeling a Bit "Human" These Days*
> 
> I am having trouble these past few days writing. I don't know if I am overwhelmed or overworked or a little bit of both. I am not mentioning this to complain - rather to explain.
> 
> It is funny how a designers' mind works.
> 
> One minute we are flooded with so many ideas that we don't know what to do first and the next minute we sometimes don't know where to start. We get so muddled up that we find ourselves rather 'stuck'. How can that be?
> 
> I don't think that I am the only one who goes through this type of thing. One thing that is good about having so many designers as friends is that we support each other and as part of a group, we don't feel so odd when things like this happen. Just a couple of days ago, I witnessed one of the most prolific painters that I know proclaim that she was 'uninspired'. I easily recall myself thinking "Wow! I never thought I would see that happen!"
> 
> I suppose it was because whenever I saw her, she was busy producing an insane number of beautifully painted pieces. I have such a great deal of admiration for her.
> 
> But seeing that she too got bogged down at times made me realize something. Unlike the image I had in my mind of her being up on a pedestal as a 'creating machine', it dawned on me that she was REAL. Just like me and so many of my other wonderful creative friends. And like us - she had her good days and her slow days (and even her 'uninspired' days!) And I found myself liking her even MORE than I had before.
> 
> We sometimes forget that those we admire are somewhat 'normal' people. Most of them are just like you and I. I think that sometimes we look at others through the proverbial rose colored glasses - seeing the victories and not really thinking about the struggles. There are times we try to hold ourselves to the same standards that we imagine others to hold and naturally we are unable to do so, as we exaggerate things in our minds in ways that no human could ever live up to.
> 
> I know I have done it, and I have seen others do it as well. Then before long we are beating ourselves over the head because we don't compare. What a self destructive path that can be.
> 
> But if we take the time to look at things more realistically, we see that those who we idolize are probably a bit more similar to us than we thought. And to me (especially times like this) it is comforting.
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> Lots, it seems. I finished cutting and sending out all the wood orders I have had. I also lined up the new orders for my Christmas Pull Toys stand ups and ornaments to be cut on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to work on getting my Etsy shop up to snuff, as I have sorely neglected it. It is a good place for me to be exposed to new audiences that wouldn't otherwise see my designs. And I need to work on an ad that I am submitting to a new digital painting magazine It is called Painting Ezine and is being published by Sharon Chin, the owner of The Decorative Painting Store and Susan Kelly, owner of Puddles of Paint. You can read about it at PantingEzine.com. I am really excited about the magazine! It is wonderful to see so many companies recognizing how important offering digital products to their customers can be. For just over $1 an issue, you get 12 digital issues per year filled with patterns and articles from many well-known and new artists. I think that "digital" is really the way to go with shipping and printing costs so high. I will certainly talk more about this issues
> 
> Well - I already feel a little better about things. So often when we get 'stuck' it isn't because we have nothing to do, but we just don't know what to do first. The saying "see the trees through the forest" comes to mind. There are times that even when we are very busy we need to stop and take a breath and perhaps step away for a little. When we return our focus, we can once again see things a little more clearly, and we have a better sense of which direction to go first.
> 
> Thank you for reading my ramblings today. I hope that next time you are stuck, you remember that it happens to everyone. It is only an indication that you are pretty normal as far as a creative person goes.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Happy Halloween!


Thanks, Roger - I hope you have a "boo-ti-ful" day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Feeling a Bit "Human" These Days*
> 
> I am having trouble these past few days writing. I don't know if I am overwhelmed or overworked or a little bit of both. I am not mentioning this to complain - rather to explain.
> 
> It is funny how a designers' mind works.
> 
> One minute we are flooded with so many ideas that we don't know what to do first and the next minute we sometimes don't know where to start. We get so muddled up that we find ourselves rather 'stuck'. How can that be?
> 
> I don't think that I am the only one who goes through this type of thing. One thing that is good about having so many designers as friends is that we support each other and as part of a group, we don't feel so odd when things like this happen. Just a couple of days ago, I witnessed one of the most prolific painters that I know proclaim that she was 'uninspired'. I easily recall myself thinking "Wow! I never thought I would see that happen!"
> 
> I suppose it was because whenever I saw her, she was busy producing an insane number of beautifully painted pieces. I have such a great deal of admiration for her.
> 
> But seeing that she too got bogged down at times made me realize something. Unlike the image I had in my mind of her being up on a pedestal as a 'creating machine', it dawned on me that she was REAL. Just like me and so many of my other wonderful creative friends. And like us - she had her good days and her slow days (and even her 'uninspired' days!) And I found myself liking her even MORE than I had before.
> 
> We sometimes forget that those we admire are somewhat 'normal' people. Most of them are just like you and I. I think that sometimes we look at others through the proverbial rose colored glasses - seeing the victories and not really thinking about the struggles. There are times we try to hold ourselves to the same standards that we imagine others to hold and naturally we are unable to do so, as we exaggerate things in our minds in ways that no human could ever live up to.
> 
> I know I have done it, and I have seen others do it as well. Then before long we are beating ourselves over the head because we don't compare. What a self destructive path that can be.
> 
> But if we take the time to look at things more realistically, we see that those who we idolize are probably a bit more similar to us than we thought. And to me (especially times like this) it is comforting.
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> Lots, it seems. I finished cutting and sending out all the wood orders I have had. I also lined up the new orders for my Christmas Pull Toys stand ups and ornaments to be cut on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to work on getting my Etsy shop up to snuff, as I have sorely neglected it. It is a good place for me to be exposed to new audiences that wouldn't otherwise see my designs. And I need to work on an ad that I am submitting to a new digital painting magazine It is called Painting Ezine and is being published by Sharon Chin, the owner of The Decorative Painting Store and Susan Kelly, owner of Puddles of Paint. You can read about it at PantingEzine.com. I am really excited about the magazine! It is wonderful to see so many companies recognizing how important offering digital products to their customers can be. For just over $1 an issue, you get 12 digital issues per year filled with patterns and articles from many well-known and new artists. I think that "digital" is really the way to go with shipping and printing costs so high. I will certainly talk more about this issues
> 
> Well - I already feel a little better about things. So often when we get 'stuck' it isn't because we have nothing to do, but we just don't know what to do first. The saying "see the trees through the forest" comes to mind. There are times that even when we are very busy we need to stop and take a breath and perhaps step away for a little. When we return our focus, we can once again see things a little more clearly, and we have a better sense of which direction to go first.
> 
> Thank you for reading my ramblings today. I hope that next time you are stuck, you remember that it happens to everyone. It is only an indication that you are pretty normal as far as a creative person goes.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Happy Halloween!


I'll definitely be subscribing to this on-line painting magazine. What a great idea. I really like e-magazines and e-books. Having limited storage space it's great to be able to have access to lots of information without carrying heavy books around. The internet has it's good side


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Feeling a Bit "Human" These Days*
> 
> I am having trouble these past few days writing. I don't know if I am overwhelmed or overworked or a little bit of both. I am not mentioning this to complain - rather to explain.
> 
> It is funny how a designers' mind works.
> 
> One minute we are flooded with so many ideas that we don't know what to do first and the next minute we sometimes don't know where to start. We get so muddled up that we find ourselves rather 'stuck'. How can that be?
> 
> I don't think that I am the only one who goes through this type of thing. One thing that is good about having so many designers as friends is that we support each other and as part of a group, we don't feel so odd when things like this happen. Just a couple of days ago, I witnessed one of the most prolific painters that I know proclaim that she was 'uninspired'. I easily recall myself thinking "Wow! I never thought I would see that happen!"
> 
> I suppose it was because whenever I saw her, she was busy producing an insane number of beautifully painted pieces. I have such a great deal of admiration for her.
> 
> But seeing that she too got bogged down at times made me realize something. Unlike the image I had in my mind of her being up on a pedestal as a 'creating machine', it dawned on me that she was REAL. Just like me and so many of my other wonderful creative friends. And like us - she had her good days and her slow days (and even her 'uninspired' days!) And I found myself liking her even MORE than I had before.
> 
> We sometimes forget that those we admire are somewhat 'normal' people. Most of them are just like you and I. I think that sometimes we look at others through the proverbial rose colored glasses - seeing the victories and not really thinking about the struggles. There are times we try to hold ourselves to the same standards that we imagine others to hold and naturally we are unable to do so, as we exaggerate things in our minds in ways that no human could ever live up to.
> 
> I know I have done it, and I have seen others do it as well. Then before long we are beating ourselves over the head because we don't compare. What a self destructive path that can be.
> 
> But if we take the time to look at things more realistically, we see that those who we idolize are probably a bit more similar to us than we thought. And to me (especially times like this) it is comforting.
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> Lots, it seems. I finished cutting and sending out all the wood orders I have had. I also lined up the new orders for my Christmas Pull Toys stand ups and ornaments to be cut on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to work on getting my Etsy shop up to snuff, as I have sorely neglected it. It is a good place for me to be exposed to new audiences that wouldn't otherwise see my designs. And I need to work on an ad that I am submitting to a new digital painting magazine It is called Painting Ezine and is being published by Sharon Chin, the owner of The Decorative Painting Store and Susan Kelly, owner of Puddles of Paint. You can read about it at PantingEzine.com. I am really excited about the magazine! It is wonderful to see so many companies recognizing how important offering digital products to their customers can be. For just over $1 an issue, you get 12 digital issues per year filled with patterns and articles from many well-known and new artists. I think that "digital" is really the way to go with shipping and printing costs so high. I will certainly talk more about this issues
> 
> Well - I already feel a little better about things. So often when we get 'stuck' it isn't because we have nothing to do, but we just don't know what to do first. The saying "see the trees through the forest" comes to mind. There are times that even when we are very busy we need to stop and take a breath and perhaps step away for a little. When we return our focus, we can once again see things a little more clearly, and we have a better sense of which direction to go first.
> 
> Thank you for reading my ramblings today. I hope that next time you are stuck, you remember that it happens to everyone. It is only an indication that you are pretty normal as far as a creative person goes.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Happy Halloween!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Feeling a Bit "Human" These Days*
> 
> I am having trouble these past few days writing. I don't know if I am overwhelmed or overworked or a little bit of both. I am not mentioning this to complain - rather to explain.
> 
> It is funny how a designers' mind works.
> 
> One minute we are flooded with so many ideas that we don't know what to do first and the next minute we sometimes don't know where to start. We get so muddled up that we find ourselves rather 'stuck'. How can that be?
> 
> I don't think that I am the only one who goes through this type of thing. One thing that is good about having so many designers as friends is that we support each other and as part of a group, we don't feel so odd when things like this happen. Just a couple of days ago, I witnessed one of the most prolific painters that I know proclaim that she was 'uninspired'. I easily recall myself thinking "Wow! I never thought I would see that happen!"
> 
> I suppose it was because whenever I saw her, she was busy producing an insane number of beautifully painted pieces. I have such a great deal of admiration for her.
> 
> But seeing that she too got bogged down at times made me realize something. Unlike the image I had in my mind of her being up on a pedestal as a 'creating machine', it dawned on me that she was REAL. Just like me and so many of my other wonderful creative friends. And like us - she had her good days and her slow days (and even her 'uninspired' days!) And I found myself liking her even MORE than I had before.
> 
> We sometimes forget that those we admire are somewhat 'normal' people. Most of them are just like you and I. I think that sometimes we look at others through the proverbial rose colored glasses - seeing the victories and not really thinking about the struggles. There are times we try to hold ourselves to the same standards that we imagine others to hold and naturally we are unable to do so, as we exaggerate things in our minds in ways that no human could ever live up to.
> 
> I know I have done it, and I have seen others do it as well. Then before long we are beating ourselves over the head because we don't compare. What a self destructive path that can be.
> 
> But if we take the time to look at things more realistically, we see that those who we idolize are probably a bit more similar to us than we thought. And to me (especially times like this) it is comforting.
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> Lots, it seems. I finished cutting and sending out all the wood orders I have had. I also lined up the new orders for my Christmas Pull Toys stand ups and ornaments to be cut on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to work on getting my Etsy shop up to snuff, as I have sorely neglected it. It is a good place for me to be exposed to new audiences that wouldn't otherwise see my designs. And I need to work on an ad that I am submitting to a new digital painting magazine It is called Painting Ezine and is being published by Sharon Chin, the owner of The Decorative Painting Store and Susan Kelly, owner of Puddles of Paint. You can read about it at PantingEzine.com. I am really excited about the magazine! It is wonderful to see so many companies recognizing how important offering digital products to their customers can be. For just over $1 an issue, you get 12 digital issues per year filled with patterns and articles from many well-known and new artists. I think that "digital" is really the way to go with shipping and printing costs so high. I will certainly talk more about this issues
> 
> Well - I already feel a little better about things. So often when we get 'stuck' it isn't because we have nothing to do, but we just don't know what to do first. The saying "see the trees through the forest" comes to mind. There are times that even when we are very busy we need to stop and take a breath and perhaps step away for a little. When we return our focus, we can once again see things a little more clearly, and we have a better sense of which direction to go first.
> 
> Thank you for reading my ramblings today. I hope that next time you are stuck, you remember that it happens to everyone. It is only an indication that you are pretty normal as far as a creative person goes.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! Happy Halloween!


Anna - I don't think you will be disappointed. I haven't seen a preview of the new magazine, but knowing the wonderful designers that are participating, I know it will be wonderful.

John - thank you so much! I hope you have a wonderful weekend as well.

Happy creating to you both! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Unstuck"*

Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.

But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.

I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.

There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.

Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .

Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.

Here is a little sample of what I am working on:










Oh - these are going to be FUN!

Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)

I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!

As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.

Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.

I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)

Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.

Remember no matter what..

"How good it is or

How Bad it is.

It won't last…

' Life is forever changing'…..

This too shall pass away"

I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


all the best laid plans ….

sometimes our body/spirit just needs a rest
regardless of what we might feel/think

best to go with the flow
and recharge naturally

even the horse we ride around on
needs a break once in a while


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Hi, David:
Yes - the time off did well. Although I don't think it was time 'off' but mentally, it was. Not having to think about things so hard is a bit of a rest.

It is hard when I have struggled so long to be successful. Sometimes we forget that we achieved a great deal of success already and we have to re-train our minds to back off with our thinking.

It is similar to those who lived through the depression or bad times and even though things get better, they are still 'hording' every day items, because they remember back to when they didn't have them. Sometimes it is a hard cycle to break.

I hope you have a great day. 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Even our tools can go into overload and need a rest. I believe it is necessary for us to occasionally take some time for mental adjustment as long as we don't overdo.
I can't believe you are coming up with some more ornaments as I'm still working on the last batch. Maybe I took too much time for mental adjustment. Of course, being a full time care-giver for my 95 yr old mother takes a bunch of my time.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


sometimes I have to step away an take a break for a few hrs or days,if you feel guilty them tell your self your doing research,go to the zoo or craft show,be around others or just to yourself.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you both for your thoughts on this. I have lots of new ideas, Kepy. While I am not sure how many I will get done this year, I can always get ahead for "next year".

Enjoy your extra hour. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Glad that you will be getting that "extra" hour to enjoy. Believe it or not, where I live (Creston, BC) is one of the few places where time does not change. We stay on the same time year round, but it means that we end up in different time zones between summer and winter. No "extra" hour here.
Wonderful to see that you are enjoying being back on your creative track. The hint of your new pattern looks enticing.
Keep smilin'.


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Hi Sheila:
All of us hit walls at times. For me it is just get away from designing a project for a day or two. I just do something different and all of a sudden all the answers fall in place. Some of my best designs come late in the day and never first thing in the morning. What I design is not crafts I am not that kind of a person and is why I buy your designs.
I take it as part of life and continue on.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


The blocks that you hit certainly never last long as you keep coming up with wonderful designs. I can't keep up! I want to do all the Christmas ornaments that both you and Keith come up with but never get them all done. Ah well, since I plan on living a very long life maybe over the years I'll get them all done!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.


Thank you all! Yes - I am fortunate that when I feel like that, it seems to pass within a couple of days. Those days are long however, and I sometimes wonder what the difference really is that changes things so drastically in my mind. The important thing is that it does pass and before long things are feeling good again. I truly appreciate your kind comments. 

Sheila


----------



## daddywoofdawg

scrollgirl said:


> *"Unstuck"*
> 
> Well, it appears that I am on the 'other side'. Whatever was causing my creative block has moved on, and things are once again moving in a positive direction. I wish I knew what caused those little hiccups in my creative process. As I said the other day - I think all designers and creative people go through it at one time or another. When we are in the midst of that 'creative block' we simply can't understand why nothing seems to feel right. Is it mood? The weather? The position of the moon? I think if I were able to figure out the cause and the reason as to why it happens, I would be one of the first.
> 
> But no matter now - I just want to move ahead. Whatever was blocking me seems to have passed and I am once again excited and thrilled at what I am working on. Furthermore, I don't want to linger on the reasons I have felt so 'flat' the past several days, and embrace the new feelings of creativity and excitement of seeing my new projects come to life. I only wish to recall these feelings the next time it happens to me - and it will happen again - and not trouble myself about it. I do believe that the more I worry about not being creative, the less creativity I have. If I have learned anything, it is that worrying only perpetuates that 'stuck' feeling. The sooner I let go of the worried, the sooner those creative feeling return.
> 
> I have had quite an exciting couple of days. In what seemed like a blink of an eye, I went from a muddled fog to feeling productive and focused. I am not quite sure how this came about. I had given up trying to analyze things and decided it was high time to pick up my embroidery piece and spend some time with it. It had been about three weeks since I worked on it and not only did I feel guilty about that, but that added in part to my anxiety as well. I am so close to being done with it, and things were really going along well. What I hadn't imagined that I would finish until March or April was probably about three quarters done. I certainly feel as if I am in the home stretch with it. If I were running a marathon, I would compare it to approaching the 20th mile.
> 
> There was part of me that didn't want to allow myself to work on it because I was so unproductive in my thinking throughout the day. I kind of look at working on it as a reward every evening - after a full day of work, I allow myself to sit back and relax and do something that has no other motive attached to it other then the satisfaction I feel of the process. Sometimes, as a professional designer, that mindset gets lost. We are always under deadlines and always doing things for 'work' or profit or to better the business. My needlework is different because its first purpose for me is to enrich my soul and give me the pleasure of creating something for "me". While I so share it with you all as I complete each panel, the ultimate reason that I am creating it is completely selfish - my own satisfaction. Whether you are dazzled by it or think to yourselves "meh" is inconsequential. This isn't because I don't regard your collective opinions as important, but more so because I need to have something that I create that fully and completely is for myself. And while I truly appreciate your thoughts and comments on it, I think I need to have something that I am doing first and foremost for me. With that under my belt, I feel that it allows me to put just about everything else that I create out here on the block for your judgment and/or criticisms. It is as if I have something in reserve that I truly feel is my own. Consequently, if something that I do isn't quite the best or doesn't draw positive reviews, knowing that I have something in the wings that I am happy with myself somehow softens the blow. I look at it as my little bit of reserve peace of mind, that I CAN do something nice. Even on the days when nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Enough of that talk though - let's get on to the new designs . . .
> 
> Somewhere along the way, I had an 'idea' for a new set of scroll sawn ornaments. I love ornaments and I think they will be just the thing to get things jump started in a nice direction again. I spent the entire day yesterday drawing, and I now have a dozen that are in their first stages. As I printed out the drawings at the end of the evening, I noticed some adjustments that had to be made, which I am going to do today. Hopefully, I can at least begin cutting them today when I cut some other orders.
> 
> Here is a little sample of what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - these are going to be FUN!
> 
> Wait until you see how I plan to make them. I also have something special for the painters as well. I am working on several things at once again. (YES! I am back to normal!)
> 
> I really think that these new ornaments will be cool. I can't wait to finish drawing them so I can begin cutting them out. I was laying in bed last night THINKING about them and how I would change and improve what I already have. It feels great to be excited again!
> 
> As I look back on the past several days, I can't really pinpoint what had me 'stuck'.
> 
> Very little has changed from last week to this. But somehow, I feel completely different about things.
> 
> I suppose that is why it is so hard to figure out. When I am in that kind of 'mood', there is no rhyme or reason as to the cause. I need to learn to be patient and perhaps just back off and allow myself to 'be' for a while. I need to remember that trying to force creativity only seems to stifle it further. (Remind me of that the next time I am in a rut!)
> 
> Today is the day we turned our clocks back. We have an additional hour to get things done. I am very happy that I am in a place where I am able to use that hour to the fullest, and enjoy that extra hour to accomplish. What a gift that hour will be! I think of all the painting and scroll sawing designs that I will have coming up and I know I will enjoy that hour even more.
> 
> Remember no matter what..
> 
> "How good it is or
> 
> How Bad it is.
> 
> It won't last…
> 
> ' Life is forever changing'…..
> 
> This too shall pass away"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Sunday.





> Thank you all! Yes - I am fortunate that when I feel like that, it seems to pass within a couple of days. Those days are long however, and I sometimes wonder what the difference really is that changes things so drastically in my mind. The important thing is that it does pass and before long things are feeling good again. I truly appreciate your kind comments.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> - Sheila Landry (scrollgirl)


I think it is like walking into a crowd disorganized area,you feel overwhelm.same goes on in your brain,you have the task at hand,the deadlines,commitments,life, and sometimes it gets cloudy in there,


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready to Cut*

I had a wonderful, relaxing and productive day yesterday. Whatever was bothering me last week has certainly passed and I was on a good roll with drawing. While I drew the basic shapes on Saturday, I took the entire day yesterday to refine and detail things out. I am now ready to get to the scroll saw.

I am truly excited about this new set of ornaments. Each one was drawn with the utmost care. I believe each one will be a little 'masterpiece' in itself.










I had dabbled with the idea of splitting the set into two, but I don't think that will be the way to go. I really still try to give value to my patterns, and hopefully if I can offer them at a reasonable price, people will be honest and purchase the pattern rather than pirating them off the internet or sharing. I know that is an optimistic way to look at things, but it really is all I have to rely on - people's integrity. When I think though of the many hours it took me to perfect the drawings so that they are able to be cut, I honestly can't see why someone would want to spend the time to try to replicate them from screen shots.

I only bring this up because I am continually warned of posting head-on screen shots of my work. The only thing I can mention in response is that even if I do not, all it would require is a customer to do so and any effort that I have made would have been a waste of time. Unlike painting patterns, scroll saw patterns are primarily line work. Because of that, I suppose I have to be a bit more careful how I show things. But my philosophy is that I can't for the life of me see why one would wish to spend time re-tracing a skewed drawing when there are reasonable alternatives that support the designers and help them keep designing. But that is just me. So with that said, I do my best and watermark my photos (if I remember) and focus on the good people that help keep me doing what I do. It is the best way I can deal with things.

Besides . . . I decided that I will be offering one of these pretty ornaments as our next free pattern. I actually drew up 13 of them - a dozen for the pattern and an additional one to give away. I haven't decided which one I will share though just yet - I will see after they are all cut.

As you can imagine, I am truly excited about cutting these and seeing them come to life. Usually the line work is far less impressive than the actual pieces, and this morning I have already chosen an array of beautiful hard woods to make my samples from. I also think that I may make a plywood set via stack cutting and perhaps paint a set as well. You can never have too many ornaments, can you?

I also decided that I am going to make a beautiful sleigh ornament to offer free for the painters. This one will be cut only in silhouette, and the details painted. I have an idea for something that is classic and beautiful as well, and I will be trying to draw it today. It shouldn't take too long, as most of the details will be in the painting.

I have some orders to cut as well, and my usual errands of shipping things out and shopping and the gym. It is going to be a busy day!

It feels wonderful to be back in the swing of things. I woke up today happy and motivated and excited about seeing my new projects. You would never know I was in a rut.

Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a wonderful, exciting and creative week ahead.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a wonderful, relaxing and productive day yesterday. Whatever was bothering me last week has certainly passed and I was on a good roll with drawing. While I drew the basic shapes on Saturday, I took the entire day yesterday to refine and detail things out. I am now ready to get to the scroll saw.
> 
> I am truly excited about this new set of ornaments. Each one was drawn with the utmost care. I believe each one will be a little 'masterpiece' in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had dabbled with the idea of splitting the set into two, but I don't think that will be the way to go. I really still try to give value to my patterns, and hopefully if I can offer them at a reasonable price, people will be honest and purchase the pattern rather than pirating them off the internet or sharing. I know that is an optimistic way to look at things, but it really is all I have to rely on - people's integrity. When I think though of the many hours it took me to perfect the drawings so that they are able to be cut, I honestly can't see why someone would want to spend the time to try to replicate them from screen shots.
> 
> I only bring this up because I am continually warned of posting head-on screen shots of my work. The only thing I can mention in response is that even if I do not, all it would require is a customer to do so and any effort that I have made would have been a waste of time. Unlike painting patterns, scroll saw patterns are primarily line work. Because of that, I suppose I have to be a bit more careful how I show things. But my philosophy is that I can't for the life of me see why one would wish to spend time re-tracing a skewed drawing when there are reasonable alternatives that support the designers and help them keep designing. But that is just me. So with that said, I do my best and watermark my photos (if I remember) and focus on the good people that help keep me doing what I do. It is the best way I can deal with things.
> 
> Besides . . . I decided that I will be offering one of these pretty ornaments as our next free pattern. I actually drew up 13 of them - a dozen for the pattern and an additional one to give away. I haven't decided which one I will share though just yet - I will see after they are all cut.
> 
> As you can imagine, I am truly excited about cutting these and seeing them come to life. Usually the line work is far less impressive than the actual pieces, and this morning I have already chosen an array of beautiful hard woods to make my samples from. I also think that I may make a plywood set via stack cutting and perhaps paint a set as well. You can never have too many ornaments, can you?
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make a beautiful sleigh ornament to offer free for the painters. This one will be cut only in silhouette, and the details painted. I have an idea for something that is classic and beautiful as well, and I will be trying to draw it today. It shouldn't take too long, as most of the details will be in the painting.
> 
> I have some orders to cut as well, and my usual errands of shipping things out and shopping and the gym. It is going to be a busy day!
> 
> It feels wonderful to be back in the swing of things. I woke up today happy and motivated and excited about seeing my new projects. You would never know I was in a rut.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a wonderful, exciting and creative week ahead.


What I can see of the pattern looks really well done, and the results will be wonderful. Good news that all is back on track.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a wonderful, relaxing and productive day yesterday. Whatever was bothering me last week has certainly passed and I was on a good roll with drawing. While I drew the basic shapes on Saturday, I took the entire day yesterday to refine and detail things out. I am now ready to get to the scroll saw.
> 
> I am truly excited about this new set of ornaments. Each one was drawn with the utmost care. I believe each one will be a little 'masterpiece' in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had dabbled with the idea of splitting the set into two, but I don't think that will be the way to go. I really still try to give value to my patterns, and hopefully if I can offer them at a reasonable price, people will be honest and purchase the pattern rather than pirating them off the internet or sharing. I know that is an optimistic way to look at things, but it really is all I have to rely on - people's integrity. When I think though of the many hours it took me to perfect the drawings so that they are able to be cut, I honestly can't see why someone would want to spend the time to try to replicate them from screen shots.
> 
> I only bring this up because I am continually warned of posting head-on screen shots of my work. The only thing I can mention in response is that even if I do not, all it would require is a customer to do so and any effort that I have made would have been a waste of time. Unlike painting patterns, scroll saw patterns are primarily line work. Because of that, I suppose I have to be a bit more careful how I show things. But my philosophy is that I can't for the life of me see why one would wish to spend time re-tracing a skewed drawing when there are reasonable alternatives that support the designers and help them keep designing. But that is just me. So with that said, I do my best and watermark my photos (if I remember) and focus on the good people that help keep me doing what I do. It is the best way I can deal with things.
> 
> Besides . . . I decided that I will be offering one of these pretty ornaments as our next free pattern. I actually drew up 13 of them - a dozen for the pattern and an additional one to give away. I haven't decided which one I will share though just yet - I will see after they are all cut.
> 
> As you can imagine, I am truly excited about cutting these and seeing them come to life. Usually the line work is far less impressive than the actual pieces, and this morning I have already chosen an array of beautiful hard woods to make my samples from. I also think that I may make a plywood set via stack cutting and perhaps paint a set as well. You can never have too many ornaments, can you?
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make a beautiful sleigh ornament to offer free for the painters. This one will be cut only in silhouette, and the details painted. I have an idea for something that is classic and beautiful as well, and I will be trying to draw it today. It shouldn't take too long, as most of the details will be in the painting.
> 
> I have some orders to cut as well, and my usual errands of shipping things out and shopping and the gym. It is going to be a busy day!
> 
> It feels wonderful to be back in the swing of things. I woke up today happy and motivated and excited about seeing my new projects. You would never know I was in a rut.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a wonderful, exciting and creative week ahead.


Oh, these are going to be so cool! They will have to added to next years projects! Looking forward to the patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to Cut*
> 
> I had a wonderful, relaxing and productive day yesterday. Whatever was bothering me last week has certainly passed and I was on a good roll with drawing. While I drew the basic shapes on Saturday, I took the entire day yesterday to refine and detail things out. I am now ready to get to the scroll saw.
> 
> I am truly excited about this new set of ornaments. Each one was drawn with the utmost care. I believe each one will be a little 'masterpiece' in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had dabbled with the idea of splitting the set into two, but I don't think that will be the way to go. I really still try to give value to my patterns, and hopefully if I can offer them at a reasonable price, people will be honest and purchase the pattern rather than pirating them off the internet or sharing. I know that is an optimistic way to look at things, but it really is all I have to rely on - people's integrity. When I think though of the many hours it took me to perfect the drawings so that they are able to be cut, I honestly can't see why someone would want to spend the time to try to replicate them from screen shots.
> 
> I only bring this up because I am continually warned of posting head-on screen shots of my work. The only thing I can mention in response is that even if I do not, all it would require is a customer to do so and any effort that I have made would have been a waste of time. Unlike painting patterns, scroll saw patterns are primarily line work. Because of that, I suppose I have to be a bit more careful how I show things. But my philosophy is that I can't for the life of me see why one would wish to spend time re-tracing a skewed drawing when there are reasonable alternatives that support the designers and help them keep designing. But that is just me. So with that said, I do my best and watermark my photos (if I remember) and focus on the good people that help keep me doing what I do. It is the best way I can deal with things.
> 
> Besides . . . I decided that I will be offering one of these pretty ornaments as our next free pattern. I actually drew up 13 of them - a dozen for the pattern and an additional one to give away. I haven't decided which one I will share though just yet - I will see after they are all cut.
> 
> As you can imagine, I am truly excited about cutting these and seeing them come to life. Usually the line work is far less impressive than the actual pieces, and this morning I have already chosen an array of beautiful hard woods to make my samples from. I also think that I may make a plywood set via stack cutting and perhaps paint a set as well. You can never have too many ornaments, can you?
> 
> I also decided that I am going to make a beautiful sleigh ornament to offer free for the painters. This one will be cut only in silhouette, and the details painted. I have an idea for something that is classic and beautiful as well, and I will be trying to draw it today. It shouldn't take too long, as most of the details will be in the painting.
> 
> I have some orders to cut as well, and my usual errands of shipping things out and shopping and the gym. It is going to be a busy day!
> 
> It feels wonderful to be back in the swing of things. I woke up today happy and motivated and excited about seeing my new projects. You would never know I was in a rut.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a wonderful, exciting and creative week ahead.


Thank you both! I am pleased with how they are coming out so far. You can preview them in the next entry. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Half Way There*

Yesterday was a busy, yet positive day. Mondays are always busy because we have the trip to the post office, the bank, shopping and the gym. I like getting these things out of the way though and it puts me on a good track for the rest of the week.

I was really anxious to get home though, as I couldn't wait to begin cutting out my new designs. Because of all the errands though, I didn't get started until mid afternoon.

I decided to do the sleighs using maple for the sleigh beds and the runners would be done in different hard woods, as well as stack cut using 1/8" plywood for another version. (You will need to come back later in the week to see what I am doing with that.)

Over the years, I have accumulated quite a collection of scraps of beautiful hardwood pieces. Keith keeps trying to get me to throw them out, saying they are 'too small' to do anything with, but I save them especially for times like these when I want a variety of colors and grains. The wood that I used for these pieces is sepele mahogany, padauk, and I believe hickory. I still have some walnut and an unknown pretty brownish wood that will be used for the additional pieces. By making all the sleigh beds in maple, it pulls together all the pieces and makes them look like a set, even though the styles are quite a bit different. I finished with cutting seven of the thirteen pieces. Here is a photo of how they look, but I want you to be aware that while I did sand the pieces, there is still no finish on them. The colors of the wood will not be as washed out and will look much deeper and richer once I apply the shellac to them:










I must say that I am pretty happy with them. I tried to make the set of the sleighs in a wide range of both levels of difficulties and styles. I had initially intended to make the set six piece, but my creative floodgates seemed to burst open after my dry spell and I could have easily made twenty. I will probably make another set later on for next year.

Some of the sleighs were admittedly more difficult than others, as you can probably guess by looking at the photo. I think my favorite so far is the sleigh in the middle. I loved the beautiful curves and lines of the runners, as well as the sleigh bed. It was pure pleasure cutting it out!

I had cut the runner from sepele, and I think that I would recommend a wood that is harder, denser and has less open grain. The runner is quite fragile although once it is glued to the sleigh bed, it will be much stronger. You can see the open grain in the photo and imagine how it could weaken the piece.










The other woods, such as the jatoba were both beautiful and a bit stronger. Their color was also amazing against the light maple.

The maple was the perfect choice for the sleigh beds, as the tight, hard grain did will with the intricate details.










I haven't quite decided which sleigh I will offer as the free pattern. I am leaning toward my favorite - the one in the middle of the picture. My only reservation is that it may be a little difficult for someone newer to cut and I don't want to discourage anyone. While I would like to give away something that represents my best work, I may opt for a mid-level sleigh instead so that everyone can be successful. I still need to think about it.

Today I will be cutting the remaining six sleighs and runners. They took a bit of time to do these so far - probably about four hours - but with the help of good music, beautiful materials, and wonderful tools, it was a fun and pleasurable experience.

I can't wait to do the rest! I should have more to show you tomorrow. The patterns will be available later this week, when we complete our next update to the site.

It is cool here, but sunny. Yesterday was the first hint of snow flurries. The trees are mostly bare now except a few stubborn leaves that refuse to let go. While many are complaining, I really don't mind the colder weather. Each time of year has its purpose and place. I choose to enjoy them all.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Half Way There*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy, yet positive day. Mondays are always busy because we have the trip to the post office, the bank, shopping and the gym. I like getting these things out of the way though and it puts me on a good track for the rest of the week.
> 
> I was really anxious to get home though, as I couldn't wait to begin cutting out my new designs. Because of all the errands though, I didn't get started until mid afternoon.
> 
> I decided to do the sleighs using maple for the sleigh beds and the runners would be done in different hard woods, as well as stack cut using 1/8" plywood for another version. (You will need to come back later in the week to see what I am doing with that.)
> 
> Over the years, I have accumulated quite a collection of scraps of beautiful hardwood pieces. Keith keeps trying to get me to throw them out, saying they are 'too small' to do anything with, but I save them especially for times like these when I want a variety of colors and grains. The wood that I used for these pieces is sepele mahogany, padauk, and I believe hickory. I still have some walnut and an unknown pretty brownish wood that will be used for the additional pieces. By making all the sleigh beds in maple, it pulls together all the pieces and makes them look like a set, even though the styles are quite a bit different. I finished with cutting seven of the thirteen pieces. Here is a photo of how they look, but I want you to be aware that while I did sand the pieces, there is still no finish on them. The colors of the wood will not be as washed out and will look much deeper and richer once I apply the shellac to them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that I am pretty happy with them. I tried to make the set of the sleighs in a wide range of both levels of difficulties and styles. I had initially intended to make the set six piece, but my creative floodgates seemed to burst open after my dry spell and I could have easily made twenty. I will probably make another set later on for next year.
> 
> Some of the sleighs were admittedly more difficult than others, as you can probably guess by looking at the photo. I think my favorite so far is the sleigh in the middle. I loved the beautiful curves and lines of the runners, as well as the sleigh bed. It was pure pleasure cutting it out!
> 
> I had cut the runner from sepele, and I think that I would recommend a wood that is harder, denser and has less open grain. The runner is quite fragile although once it is glued to the sleigh bed, it will be much stronger. You can see the open grain in the photo and imagine how it could weaken the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other woods, such as the jatoba were both beautiful and a bit stronger. Their color was also amazing against the light maple.
> 
> The maple was the perfect choice for the sleigh beds, as the tight, hard grain did will with the intricate details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't quite decided which sleigh I will offer as the free pattern. I am leaning toward my favorite - the one in the middle of the picture. My only reservation is that it may be a little difficult for someone newer to cut and I don't want to discourage anyone. While I would like to give away something that represents my best work, I may opt for a mid-level sleigh instead so that everyone can be successful. I still need to think about it.
> 
> Today I will be cutting the remaining six sleighs and runners. They took a bit of time to do these so far - probably about four hours - but with the help of good music, beautiful materials, and wonderful tools, it was a fun and pleasurable experience.
> 
> I can't wait to do the rest! I should have more to show you tomorrow. The patterns will be available later this week, when we complete our next update to the site.
> 
> It is cool here, but sunny. Yesterday was the first hint of snow flurries. The trees are mostly bare now except a few stubborn leaves that refuse to let go. While many are complaining, I really don't mind the colder weather. Each time of year has its purpose and place. I choose to enjoy them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Looks like Santa has a sled for everyday of the week.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Half Way There*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy, yet positive day. Mondays are always busy because we have the trip to the post office, the bank, shopping and the gym. I like getting these things out of the way though and it puts me on a good track for the rest of the week.
> 
> I was really anxious to get home though, as I couldn't wait to begin cutting out my new designs. Because of all the errands though, I didn't get started until mid afternoon.
> 
> I decided to do the sleighs using maple for the sleigh beds and the runners would be done in different hard woods, as well as stack cut using 1/8" plywood for another version. (You will need to come back later in the week to see what I am doing with that.)
> 
> Over the years, I have accumulated quite a collection of scraps of beautiful hardwood pieces. Keith keeps trying to get me to throw them out, saying they are 'too small' to do anything with, but I save them especially for times like these when I want a variety of colors and grains. The wood that I used for these pieces is sepele mahogany, padauk, and I believe hickory. I still have some walnut and an unknown pretty brownish wood that will be used for the additional pieces. By making all the sleigh beds in maple, it pulls together all the pieces and makes them look like a set, even though the styles are quite a bit different. I finished with cutting seven of the thirteen pieces. Here is a photo of how they look, but I want you to be aware that while I did sand the pieces, there is still no finish on them. The colors of the wood will not be as washed out and will look much deeper and richer once I apply the shellac to them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that I am pretty happy with them. I tried to make the set of the sleighs in a wide range of both levels of difficulties and styles. I had initially intended to make the set six piece, but my creative floodgates seemed to burst open after my dry spell and I could have easily made twenty. I will probably make another set later on for next year.
> 
> Some of the sleighs were admittedly more difficult than others, as you can probably guess by looking at the photo. I think my favorite so far is the sleigh in the middle. I loved the beautiful curves and lines of the runners, as well as the sleigh bed. It was pure pleasure cutting it out!
> 
> I had cut the runner from sepele, and I think that I would recommend a wood that is harder, denser and has less open grain. The runner is quite fragile although once it is glued to the sleigh bed, it will be much stronger. You can see the open grain in the photo and imagine how it could weaken the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other woods, such as the jatoba were both beautiful and a bit stronger. Their color was also amazing against the light maple.
> 
> The maple was the perfect choice for the sleigh beds, as the tight, hard grain did will with the intricate details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't quite decided which sleigh I will offer as the free pattern. I am leaning toward my favorite - the one in the middle of the picture. My only reservation is that it may be a little difficult for someone newer to cut and I don't want to discourage anyone. While I would like to give away something that represents my best work, I may opt for a mid-level sleigh instead so that everyone can be successful. I still need to think about it.
> 
> Today I will be cutting the remaining six sleighs and runners. They took a bit of time to do these so far - probably about four hours - but with the help of good music, beautiful materials, and wonderful tools, it was a fun and pleasurable experience.
> 
> I can't wait to do the rest! I should have more to show you tomorrow. The patterns will be available later this week, when we complete our next update to the site.
> 
> It is cool here, but sunny. Yesterday was the first hint of snow flurries. The trees are mostly bare now except a few stubborn leaves that refuse to let go. While many are complaining, I really don't mind the colder weather. Each time of year has its purpose and place. I choose to enjoy them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


These are so beautiful! The one in the middle is gorgeous but I also like the one on the bottom right. I love that shell look and the contrasting woods really pop the details. I hope our weather stays mild and I can at least get some of them done for this Christmas. I was given some beautiful black walnut and maple this week. I think they would look great together. Yesterday poured rain all day and today was like Spring - I had all doors and windows open!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Half Way There*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy, yet positive day. Mondays are always busy because we have the trip to the post office, the bank, shopping and the gym. I like getting these things out of the way though and it puts me on a good track for the rest of the week.
> 
> I was really anxious to get home though, as I couldn't wait to begin cutting out my new designs. Because of all the errands though, I didn't get started until mid afternoon.
> 
> I decided to do the sleighs using maple for the sleigh beds and the runners would be done in different hard woods, as well as stack cut using 1/8" plywood for another version. (You will need to come back later in the week to see what I am doing with that.)
> 
> Over the years, I have accumulated quite a collection of scraps of beautiful hardwood pieces. Keith keeps trying to get me to throw them out, saying they are 'too small' to do anything with, but I save them especially for times like these when I want a variety of colors and grains. The wood that I used for these pieces is sepele mahogany, padauk, and I believe hickory. I still have some walnut and an unknown pretty brownish wood that will be used for the additional pieces. By making all the sleigh beds in maple, it pulls together all the pieces and makes them look like a set, even though the styles are quite a bit different. I finished with cutting seven of the thirteen pieces. Here is a photo of how they look, but I want you to be aware that while I did sand the pieces, there is still no finish on them. The colors of the wood will not be as washed out and will look much deeper and richer once I apply the shellac to them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that I am pretty happy with them. I tried to make the set of the sleighs in a wide range of both levels of difficulties and styles. I had initially intended to make the set six piece, but my creative floodgates seemed to burst open after my dry spell and I could have easily made twenty. I will probably make another set later on for next year.
> 
> Some of the sleighs were admittedly more difficult than others, as you can probably guess by looking at the photo. I think my favorite so far is the sleigh in the middle. I loved the beautiful curves and lines of the runners, as well as the sleigh bed. It was pure pleasure cutting it out!
> 
> I had cut the runner from sepele, and I think that I would recommend a wood that is harder, denser and has less open grain. The runner is quite fragile although once it is glued to the sleigh bed, it will be much stronger. You can see the open grain in the photo and imagine how it could weaken the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other woods, such as the jatoba were both beautiful and a bit stronger. Their color was also amazing against the light maple.
> 
> The maple was the perfect choice for the sleigh beds, as the tight, hard grain did will with the intricate details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't quite decided which sleigh I will offer as the free pattern. I am leaning toward my favorite - the one in the middle of the picture. My only reservation is that it may be a little difficult for someone newer to cut and I don't want to discourage anyone. While I would like to give away something that represents my best work, I may opt for a mid-level sleigh instead so that everyone can be successful. I still need to think about it.
> 
> Today I will be cutting the remaining six sleighs and runners. They took a bit of time to do these so far - probably about four hours - but with the help of good music, beautiful materials, and wonderful tools, it was a fun and pleasurable experience.
> 
> I can't wait to do the rest! I should have more to show you tomorrow. The patterns will be available later this week, when we complete our next update to the site.
> 
> It is cool here, but sunny. Yesterday was the first hint of snow flurries. The trees are mostly bare now except a few stubborn leaves that refuse to let go. While many are complaining, I really don't mind the colder weather. Each time of year has its purpose and place. I choose to enjoy them all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you both so much! I can't even pick my favorite. Each one is a different style and each one brings a different emotion. I could have kept on drawing.

I hope your weather holds out as well, Anna. I remember when I lived in Chicago I would have a little heater in my garage and wear gloves with the fingers cut out to scroll through the winter. But it certainly wasn't optimal.

Many new other things to do over the winter though. I am doing some painted sleighs as well. 

Take care and have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Six More Sleigh Ornaments*

To begin with, I want to thank you all for the encouraging comments on the new ornaments. It really feels nice to have so many cheerleaders when I am making a new project. It makes all the hard work so much worth it, knowing that people appreciate what I am doing.

I spent the bulk of yesterday working on cutting out the remaining six pieces, and I began the finishing process. The cutting took probably about three hours and then I carefully sanded the pieces. I was a little concerned about using my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the delicate pieces, but I can honestly say that not one piece broke. I am thinking I will be blogging in the future how to successfully sand this type of fretwork with minimum breaking. I say "minimum" because sometimes mishaps occur. However, clear-drying wood glue can be your best friend when working on delicate projects such as these. I do admit that two of the pieces broke, but it was not because of the design, but rather my own lack of concentration when sanding. As with working on any project that is fragile, care needs to be taken so that your attention is focused on what you are doing. One of the main reasons that I prefer to cut my own samples is so that I can properly assess what may need to be adjusted in the line work. The best way to learn about any project is by building it myself. While I have had many offers from others to cut for me (thank you!) I prefer to do things myself. I believe this makes me a better designer.

I did stack cut these pieces - making two sets of maple sleigh beds and an additional two runners of 1/8" plywood for each piece. As usual, I will have two different versions of finishing the pieces, as I realize that many don't have access to the beautiful hard woods that I used for the runners. The alternative version is also going to be beautiful though, and it will be a quick and inexpensive way to create an equally stunning result.

Of course, you could stack up to six layers of these pieces if you are cutting for production or to sell at craft shows. You only need to be aware that trying to hurry the process by forcing the wood through the small 2/0 blade that is required may distort the bottom layers. You need to allow the blade to do the cutting and resolve yourself to going S-L-O-W! You will still gain because of the multiple pieces. So taking your time and relaxing will give you the best result possible.

For myself - I would feel most comfortable with limiting myself to about four layers. While six would be possible, I think it would be much more relaxing and easier to keep things to four.

Today I am only going to show the natural colored, hard wood versions. I will show the alternate finishing version tomorrow.

Below are the six remaining pieces:










They look even better than yesterday's pieces I think, because they are fully sanded and sprayed with several light coats of shellac. The shellac really deepens the tone of the runners, and warms up even the light maple nicely. In person they look amazing!

Here are all thirteen of the completed ornaments:










You can see from the photograph, they range from some basic, simple designs to beautifully elaborate. I wanted that to be the case, as there will be something for all levels of scroll sawyers in one pattern. It is my hopes that this will encourage people to try something that may be a little beyond their skill level and learn to improve their cutting. The beginners can start with the more basic designs and take steps out of their own comfort zone to push themselves to a higher level.

The woods that I used for the runners were walnut, sepele, jatoba, cherry, blood wood (I incorrectly referred to it as padauk yesterday, but when I sprayed it with the shellac, I realized it was more red in tone than the orange-red of padauk) and I do believe the last type was hickory. They are all fairly tight grained hard woods, which held up to the design very well. The only one that was a bit fragile was the sepele mahogany, as its grain is a bit more open to than the rest, leaving it a little more vulnerable. But its beautiful brown color was too pretty to pass up, and with care, it worked out fine.

Together they make a stunning set:










And here is a photo of me holding one of them so you can see the size. (They are approximately 5.5 inches in length each)










Today I will be finishing up the second version and writing the pattern. I hope to have the new pieces on the site and a newsletter going out tomorrow.

And for my painting followers - don't worry - I have a beautiful sleigh in mind for you all as well that I will be offering as a free painting pattern. As soon as the update is done I will get to work on it. Please keep coming back here to my blog for the previews.

Keith has some new projects as well, which I will also showcase tomorrow. Together we hope to have enough new things to keep you busy.

It is a calm and beautiful day here. Slightly overcast and somber. I was out early to take the trash to the curb and I could hear the river happily rushing by. It seems with the leaves off of the tree, the sound of the river is more evident. What a beautiful place I live in.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day and do something to make your heart happy.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Six More Sleigh Ornaments*
> 
> To begin with, I want to thank you all for the encouraging comments on the new ornaments. It really feels nice to have so many cheerleaders when I am making a new project. It makes all the hard work so much worth it, knowing that people appreciate what I am doing.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on cutting out the remaining six pieces, and I began the finishing process. The cutting took probably about three hours and then I carefully sanded the pieces. I was a little concerned about using my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the delicate pieces, but I can honestly say that not one piece broke. I am thinking I will be blogging in the future how to successfully sand this type of fretwork with minimum breaking. I say "minimum" because sometimes mishaps occur. However, clear-drying wood glue can be your best friend when working on delicate projects such as these. I do admit that two of the pieces broke, but it was not because of the design, but rather my own lack of concentration when sanding. As with working on any project that is fragile, care needs to be taken so that your attention is focused on what you are doing. One of the main reasons that I prefer to cut my own samples is so that I can properly assess what may need to be adjusted in the line work. The best way to learn about any project is by building it myself. While I have had many offers from others to cut for me (thank you!) I prefer to do things myself. I believe this makes me a better designer.
> 
> I did stack cut these pieces - making two sets of maple sleigh beds and an additional two runners of 1/8" plywood for each piece. As usual, I will have two different versions of finishing the pieces, as I realize that many don't have access to the beautiful hard woods that I used for the runners. The alternative version is also going to be beautiful though, and it will be a quick and inexpensive way to create an equally stunning result.
> 
> Of course, you could stack up to six layers of these pieces if you are cutting for production or to sell at craft shows. You only need to be aware that trying to hurry the process by forcing the wood through the small 2/0 blade that is required may distort the bottom layers. You need to allow the blade to do the cutting and resolve yourself to going S-L-O-W! You will still gain because of the multiple pieces. So taking your time and relaxing will give you the best result possible.
> 
> For myself - I would feel most comfortable with limiting myself to about four layers. While six would be possible, I think it would be much more relaxing and easier to keep things to four.
> 
> Today I am only going to show the natural colored, hard wood versions. I will show the alternate finishing version tomorrow.
> 
> Below are the six remaining pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look even better than yesterday's pieces I think, because they are fully sanded and sprayed with several light coats of shellac. The shellac really deepens the tone of the runners, and warms up even the light maple nicely. In person they look amazing!
> 
> Here are all thirteen of the completed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the photograph, they range from some basic, simple designs to beautifully elaborate. I wanted that to be the case, as there will be something for all levels of scroll sawyers in one pattern. It is my hopes that this will encourage people to try something that may be a little beyond their skill level and learn to improve their cutting. The beginners can start with the more basic designs and take steps out of their own comfort zone to push themselves to a higher level.
> 
> The woods that I used for the runners were walnut, sepele, jatoba, cherry, blood wood (I incorrectly referred to it as padauk yesterday, but when I sprayed it with the shellac, I realized it was more red in tone than the orange-red of padauk) and I do believe the last type was hickory. They are all fairly tight grained hard woods, which held up to the design very well. The only one that was a bit fragile was the sepele mahogany, as its grain is a bit more open to than the rest, leaving it a little more vulnerable. But its beautiful brown color was too pretty to pass up, and with care, it worked out fine.
> 
> Together they make a stunning set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of me holding one of them so you can see the size. (They are approximately 5.5 inches in length each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the second version and writing the pattern. I hope to have the new pieces on the site and a newsletter going out tomorrow.
> 
> And for my painting followers - don't worry - I have a beautiful sleigh in mind for you all as well that I will be offering as a free painting pattern. As soon as the update is done I will get to work on it. Please keep coming back here to my blog for the previews.
> 
> Keith has some new projects as well, which I will also showcase tomorrow. Together we hope to have enough new things to keep you busy.
> 
> It is a calm and beautiful day here. Slightly overcast and somber. I was out early to take the trash to the curb and I could hear the river happily rushing by. It seems with the leaves off of the tree, the sound of the river is more evident. What a beautiful place I live in.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day and do something to make your heart happy.


As usual, all your designs are great but I really like the new one on the bottom left. That is outstanding!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Six More Sleigh Ornaments*
> 
> To begin with, I want to thank you all for the encouraging comments on the new ornaments. It really feels nice to have so many cheerleaders when I am making a new project. It makes all the hard work so much worth it, knowing that people appreciate what I am doing.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on cutting out the remaining six pieces, and I began the finishing process. The cutting took probably about three hours and then I carefully sanded the pieces. I was a little concerned about using my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the delicate pieces, but I can honestly say that not one piece broke. I am thinking I will be blogging in the future how to successfully sand this type of fretwork with minimum breaking. I say "minimum" because sometimes mishaps occur. However, clear-drying wood glue can be your best friend when working on delicate projects such as these. I do admit that two of the pieces broke, but it was not because of the design, but rather my own lack of concentration when sanding. As with working on any project that is fragile, care needs to be taken so that your attention is focused on what you are doing. One of the main reasons that I prefer to cut my own samples is so that I can properly assess what may need to be adjusted in the line work. The best way to learn about any project is by building it myself. While I have had many offers from others to cut for me (thank you!) I prefer to do things myself. I believe this makes me a better designer.
> 
> I did stack cut these pieces - making two sets of maple sleigh beds and an additional two runners of 1/8" plywood for each piece. As usual, I will have two different versions of finishing the pieces, as I realize that many don't have access to the beautiful hard woods that I used for the runners. The alternative version is also going to be beautiful though, and it will be a quick and inexpensive way to create an equally stunning result.
> 
> Of course, you could stack up to six layers of these pieces if you are cutting for production or to sell at craft shows. You only need to be aware that trying to hurry the process by forcing the wood through the small 2/0 blade that is required may distort the bottom layers. You need to allow the blade to do the cutting and resolve yourself to going S-L-O-W! You will still gain because of the multiple pieces. So taking your time and relaxing will give you the best result possible.
> 
> For myself - I would feel most comfortable with limiting myself to about four layers. While six would be possible, I think it would be much more relaxing and easier to keep things to four.
> 
> Today I am only going to show the natural colored, hard wood versions. I will show the alternate finishing version tomorrow.
> 
> Below are the six remaining pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look even better than yesterday's pieces I think, because they are fully sanded and sprayed with several light coats of shellac. The shellac really deepens the tone of the runners, and warms up even the light maple nicely. In person they look amazing!
> 
> Here are all thirteen of the completed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the photograph, they range from some basic, simple designs to beautifully elaborate. I wanted that to be the case, as there will be something for all levels of scroll sawyers in one pattern. It is my hopes that this will encourage people to try something that may be a little beyond their skill level and learn to improve their cutting. The beginners can start with the more basic designs and take steps out of their own comfort zone to push themselves to a higher level.
> 
> The woods that I used for the runners were walnut, sepele, jatoba, cherry, blood wood (I incorrectly referred to it as padauk yesterday, but when I sprayed it with the shellac, I realized it was more red in tone than the orange-red of padauk) and I do believe the last type was hickory. They are all fairly tight grained hard woods, which held up to the design very well. The only one that was a bit fragile was the sepele mahogany, as its grain is a bit more open to than the rest, leaving it a little more vulnerable. But its beautiful brown color was too pretty to pass up, and with care, it worked out fine.
> 
> Together they make a stunning set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of me holding one of them so you can see the size. (They are approximately 5.5 inches in length each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the second version and writing the pattern. I hope to have the new pieces on the site and a newsletter going out tomorrow.
> 
> And for my painting followers - don't worry - I have a beautiful sleigh in mind for you all as well that I will be offering as a free painting pattern. As soon as the update is done I will get to work on it. Please keep coming back here to my blog for the previews.
> 
> Keith has some new projects as well, which I will also showcase tomorrow. Together we hope to have enough new things to keep you busy.
> 
> It is a calm and beautiful day here. Slightly overcast and somber. I was out early to take the trash to the curb and I could hear the river happily rushing by. It seems with the leaves off of the tree, the sound of the river is more evident. What a beautiful place I live in.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day and do something to make your heart happy.


Beside your outstanding scrolling, I really like the 2-tones going on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Six More Sleigh Ornaments*
> 
> To begin with, I want to thank you all for the encouraging comments on the new ornaments. It really feels nice to have so many cheerleaders when I am making a new project. It makes all the hard work so much worth it, knowing that people appreciate what I am doing.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on cutting out the remaining six pieces, and I began the finishing process. The cutting took probably about three hours and then I carefully sanded the pieces. I was a little concerned about using my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the delicate pieces, but I can honestly say that not one piece broke. I am thinking I will be blogging in the future how to successfully sand this type of fretwork with minimum breaking. I say "minimum" because sometimes mishaps occur. However, clear-drying wood glue can be your best friend when working on delicate projects such as these. I do admit that two of the pieces broke, but it was not because of the design, but rather my own lack of concentration when sanding. As with working on any project that is fragile, care needs to be taken so that your attention is focused on what you are doing. One of the main reasons that I prefer to cut my own samples is so that I can properly assess what may need to be adjusted in the line work. The best way to learn about any project is by building it myself. While I have had many offers from others to cut for me (thank you!) I prefer to do things myself. I believe this makes me a better designer.
> 
> I did stack cut these pieces - making two sets of maple sleigh beds and an additional two runners of 1/8" plywood for each piece. As usual, I will have two different versions of finishing the pieces, as I realize that many don't have access to the beautiful hard woods that I used for the runners. The alternative version is also going to be beautiful though, and it will be a quick and inexpensive way to create an equally stunning result.
> 
> Of course, you could stack up to six layers of these pieces if you are cutting for production or to sell at craft shows. You only need to be aware that trying to hurry the process by forcing the wood through the small 2/0 blade that is required may distort the bottom layers. You need to allow the blade to do the cutting and resolve yourself to going S-L-O-W! You will still gain because of the multiple pieces. So taking your time and relaxing will give you the best result possible.
> 
> For myself - I would feel most comfortable with limiting myself to about four layers. While six would be possible, I think it would be much more relaxing and easier to keep things to four.
> 
> Today I am only going to show the natural colored, hard wood versions. I will show the alternate finishing version tomorrow.
> 
> Below are the six remaining pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look even better than yesterday's pieces I think, because they are fully sanded and sprayed with several light coats of shellac. The shellac really deepens the tone of the runners, and warms up even the light maple nicely. In person they look amazing!
> 
> Here are all thirteen of the completed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the photograph, they range from some basic, simple designs to beautifully elaborate. I wanted that to be the case, as there will be something for all levels of scroll sawyers in one pattern. It is my hopes that this will encourage people to try something that may be a little beyond their skill level and learn to improve their cutting. The beginners can start with the more basic designs and take steps out of their own comfort zone to push themselves to a higher level.
> 
> The woods that I used for the runners were walnut, sepele, jatoba, cherry, blood wood (I incorrectly referred to it as padauk yesterday, but when I sprayed it with the shellac, I realized it was more red in tone than the orange-red of padauk) and I do believe the last type was hickory. They are all fairly tight grained hard woods, which held up to the design very well. The only one that was a bit fragile was the sepele mahogany, as its grain is a bit more open to than the rest, leaving it a little more vulnerable. But its beautiful brown color was too pretty to pass up, and with care, it worked out fine.
> 
> Together they make a stunning set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of me holding one of them so you can see the size. (They are approximately 5.5 inches in length each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the second version and writing the pattern. I hope to have the new pieces on the site and a newsletter going out tomorrow.
> 
> And for my painting followers - don't worry - I have a beautiful sleigh in mind for you all as well that I will be offering as a free painting pattern. As soon as the update is done I will get to work on it. Please keep coming back here to my blog for the previews.
> 
> Keith has some new projects as well, which I will also showcase tomorrow. Together we hope to have enough new things to keep you busy.
> 
> It is a calm and beautiful day here. Slightly overcast and somber. I was out early to take the trash to the curb and I could hear the river happily rushing by. It seems with the leaves off of the tree, the sound of the river is more evident. What a beautiful place I live in.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day and do something to make your heart happy.


Thank you both! I could have went on and on creating different styles. There are so many wonderful styles of antique sleighs to inspire! I wanted to have them all skill levels and appeal to all different tastes. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Six More Sleigh Ornaments*
> 
> To begin with, I want to thank you all for the encouraging comments on the new ornaments. It really feels nice to have so many cheerleaders when I am making a new project. It makes all the hard work so much worth it, knowing that people appreciate what I am doing.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on cutting out the remaining six pieces, and I began the finishing process. The cutting took probably about three hours and then I carefully sanded the pieces. I was a little concerned about using my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the delicate pieces, but I can honestly say that not one piece broke. I am thinking I will be blogging in the future how to successfully sand this type of fretwork with minimum breaking. I say "minimum" because sometimes mishaps occur. However, clear-drying wood glue can be your best friend when working on delicate projects such as these. I do admit that two of the pieces broke, but it was not because of the design, but rather my own lack of concentration when sanding. As with working on any project that is fragile, care needs to be taken so that your attention is focused on what you are doing. One of the main reasons that I prefer to cut my own samples is so that I can properly assess what may need to be adjusted in the line work. The best way to learn about any project is by building it myself. While I have had many offers from others to cut for me (thank you!) I prefer to do things myself. I believe this makes me a better designer.
> 
> I did stack cut these pieces - making two sets of maple sleigh beds and an additional two runners of 1/8" plywood for each piece. As usual, I will have two different versions of finishing the pieces, as I realize that many don't have access to the beautiful hard woods that I used for the runners. The alternative version is also going to be beautiful though, and it will be a quick and inexpensive way to create an equally stunning result.
> 
> Of course, you could stack up to six layers of these pieces if you are cutting for production or to sell at craft shows. You only need to be aware that trying to hurry the process by forcing the wood through the small 2/0 blade that is required may distort the bottom layers. You need to allow the blade to do the cutting and resolve yourself to going S-L-O-W! You will still gain because of the multiple pieces. So taking your time and relaxing will give you the best result possible.
> 
> For myself - I would feel most comfortable with limiting myself to about four layers. While six would be possible, I think it would be much more relaxing and easier to keep things to four.
> 
> Today I am only going to show the natural colored, hard wood versions. I will show the alternate finishing version tomorrow.
> 
> Below are the six remaining pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look even better than yesterday's pieces I think, because they are fully sanded and sprayed with several light coats of shellac. The shellac really deepens the tone of the runners, and warms up even the light maple nicely. In person they look amazing!
> 
> Here are all thirteen of the completed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the photograph, they range from some basic, simple designs to beautifully elaborate. I wanted that to be the case, as there will be something for all levels of scroll sawyers in one pattern. It is my hopes that this will encourage people to try something that may be a little beyond their skill level and learn to improve their cutting. The beginners can start with the more basic designs and take steps out of their own comfort zone to push themselves to a higher level.
> 
> The woods that I used for the runners were walnut, sepele, jatoba, cherry, blood wood (I incorrectly referred to it as padauk yesterday, but when I sprayed it with the shellac, I realized it was more red in tone than the orange-red of padauk) and I do believe the last type was hickory. They are all fairly tight grained hard woods, which held up to the design very well. The only one that was a bit fragile was the sepele mahogany, as its grain is a bit more open to than the rest, leaving it a little more vulnerable. But its beautiful brown color was too pretty to pass up, and with care, it worked out fine.
> 
> Together they make a stunning set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of me holding one of them so you can see the size. (They are approximately 5.5 inches in length each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the second version and writing the pattern. I hope to have the new pieces on the site and a newsletter going out tomorrow.
> 
> And for my painting followers - don't worry - I have a beautiful sleigh in mind for you all as well that I will be offering as a free painting pattern. As soon as the update is done I will get to work on it. Please keep coming back here to my blog for the previews.
> 
> Keith has some new projects as well, which I will also showcase tomorrow. Together we hope to have enough new things to keep you busy.
> 
> It is a calm and beautiful day here. Slightly overcast and somber. I was out early to take the trash to the curb and I could hear the river happily rushing by. It seems with the leaves off of the tree, the sound of the river is more evident. What a beautiful place I live in.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day and do something to make your heart happy.


I don't know which of these I like best. They are all so beautiful. A pattern which will definitely be added to my list of projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Six More Sleigh Ornaments*
> 
> To begin with, I want to thank you all for the encouraging comments on the new ornaments. It really feels nice to have so many cheerleaders when I am making a new project. It makes all the hard work so much worth it, knowing that people appreciate what I am doing.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working on cutting out the remaining six pieces, and I began the finishing process. The cutting took probably about three hours and then I carefully sanded the pieces. I was a little concerned about using my 1/3 sheet Makita orbital sander on the delicate pieces, but I can honestly say that not one piece broke. I am thinking I will be blogging in the future how to successfully sand this type of fretwork with minimum breaking. I say "minimum" because sometimes mishaps occur. However, clear-drying wood glue can be your best friend when working on delicate projects such as these. I do admit that two of the pieces broke, but it was not because of the design, but rather my own lack of concentration when sanding. As with working on any project that is fragile, care needs to be taken so that your attention is focused on what you are doing. One of the main reasons that I prefer to cut my own samples is so that I can properly assess what may need to be adjusted in the line work. The best way to learn about any project is by building it myself. While I have had many offers from others to cut for me (thank you!) I prefer to do things myself. I believe this makes me a better designer.
> 
> I did stack cut these pieces - making two sets of maple sleigh beds and an additional two runners of 1/8" plywood for each piece. As usual, I will have two different versions of finishing the pieces, as I realize that many don't have access to the beautiful hard woods that I used for the runners. The alternative version is also going to be beautiful though, and it will be a quick and inexpensive way to create an equally stunning result.
> 
> Of course, you could stack up to six layers of these pieces if you are cutting for production or to sell at craft shows. You only need to be aware that trying to hurry the process by forcing the wood through the small 2/0 blade that is required may distort the bottom layers. You need to allow the blade to do the cutting and resolve yourself to going S-L-O-W! You will still gain because of the multiple pieces. So taking your time and relaxing will give you the best result possible.
> 
> For myself - I would feel most comfortable with limiting myself to about four layers. While six would be possible, I think it would be much more relaxing and easier to keep things to four.
> 
> Today I am only going to show the natural colored, hard wood versions. I will show the alternate finishing version tomorrow.
> 
> Below are the six remaining pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look even better than yesterday's pieces I think, because they are fully sanded and sprayed with several light coats of shellac. The shellac really deepens the tone of the runners, and warms up even the light maple nicely. In person they look amazing!
> 
> Here are all thirteen of the completed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the photograph, they range from some basic, simple designs to beautifully elaborate. I wanted that to be the case, as there will be something for all levels of scroll sawyers in one pattern. It is my hopes that this will encourage people to try something that may be a little beyond their skill level and learn to improve their cutting. The beginners can start with the more basic designs and take steps out of their own comfort zone to push themselves to a higher level.
> 
> The woods that I used for the runners were walnut, sepele, jatoba, cherry, blood wood (I incorrectly referred to it as padauk yesterday, but when I sprayed it with the shellac, I realized it was more red in tone than the orange-red of padauk) and I do believe the last type was hickory. They are all fairly tight grained hard woods, which held up to the design very well. The only one that was a bit fragile was the sepele mahogany, as its grain is a bit more open to than the rest, leaving it a little more vulnerable. But its beautiful brown color was too pretty to pass up, and with care, it worked out fine.
> 
> Together they make a stunning set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of me holding one of them so you can see the size. (They are approximately 5.5 inches in length each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the second version and writing the pattern. I hope to have the new pieces on the site and a newsletter going out tomorrow.
> 
> And for my painting followers - don't worry - I have a beautiful sleigh in mind for you all as well that I will be offering as a free painting pattern. As soon as the update is done I will get to work on it. Please keep coming back here to my blog for the previews.
> 
> Keith has some new projects as well, which I will also showcase tomorrow. Together we hope to have enough new things to keep you busy.
> 
> It is a calm and beautiful day here. Slightly overcast and somber. I was out early to take the trash to the curb and I could hear the river happily rushing by. It seems with the leaves off of the tree, the sound of the river is more evident. What a beautiful place I live in.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day and do something to make your heart happy.


Thank you, Anna! I am working today to finish the pattern packet and get them on the site.  I am glad you like them.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns are Posted*

I intended to write a post yesterday, but I had a Java update that played a little havoc on my computer. Nothing major, but their attempt to install unwanted software really kind of irked me. I hate when companies try to sneak something on to your computer that you don't want. It is deceptive and I think a very poor practice. Unfortunately, Java script is a program that most of us need to function online and because of that, we are forced to have it (and all that it brings with it) on our computer. Long story short - I spent some time removing the unwanted programs and by that time I needed to move ahead and didn't have time to post even a short entry.

I spent most of the day working on another site update. Between Keith and I, we have been adding quite a few new patterns to our website. Our updates have been steady at intervals of about ever other week and we think that is a good time frame because it doesn't overwhelm our customers, yet it keeps them interested in seeing 'what's next'.

I always like to show things here in the blog as well, as not everyone likes to subscribe to mailing lists. This way they can see our new things without having to subscribe to our list. I think it helps bring us new people as well.

Keith has found continued success in creating beautiful word art patterns. It seems that people love to create and give plaques that are attractive and bring positive messages. Keith certainly has mastered making that combination work well. Between inspirational sayings, seasonal phrases and popular Bible passages, he has been able to offer quite a collection.

This time he created some new plaques that are both seasonal and non-seasonal. His SLDK451 Joy, Love and Laughter sectional plaques are really beautiful. I love these plaques and I love that there are two versions available. That way people of all faiths can enjoy them.










Also for the holiday season, Keith created another set of beautiful filigree ornaments. This time the subject was reindeer and he created nine prancing reindeer and a sleigh with Santa as the pilot. SLDK504 - 10 Filigree Reindeer Ornaments


  






He also created some non-seasonal plaques - a set of Grandma and Grandpa "Blessings" plaques (SLDK505 - THREE versions of the plaque included):










And finally a set of "I Love You" word art plaques (SLDK399) that would be appropriate for just about any time of the year.










As for me - I finally got a chance to build the pattern packet for the cute Jumping Santa and Elf pattern that I had shown a couple of months ago. (SLD465 - Jumping Santa and Elf pattern)










This was one of the projects that I had intended for the Holiday issue of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, but as most of us know by now, the magazine went out of business before the issue was published. I was happy to get my pieces back and I really think this will be a popular pattern. The painting on the figures is simple - only blocking in with NO SHADING - but the use of DecoArt Metallic paints make them look really nice anyway.

I am also offering kits for the Santa and elf jumping toys in two sizes - Small (about 5" tall) and Large (about 9" tall). The small kits can be found here on my site: SLDPK115A and the large kit can be found here: SLDPK115B. I have had a lot of interest from my painting follwers for these items and I think they make wonderful painting projects for painters of all levels. 

And finally, I completed making the pattern for the pretty fretwork sleigh ornaments that I had shown earlier this week. (SLD484 - 12 Dashing Through the Snow Fretwork Ornaments)










I really, really loved making these ornaments, and I was thrilled at the positive response I received when I showed them. Because of this, I also decided to create a pattern that I am offering for FREE on the site which contains one of the ornaments from the above set as well as another exclusive ornament. You can download the PDF pattern on our Free Patterns and Resources page.










I tried to make the free sleighs a medium level project so that everyone can enjoy creating them. The pattern of 12 contains sleighs of all levels and types - from simple to intricate - so those who are newer can work on improving their skills.

I am also planning to work on a new free painting pattern for my painting followers this weekend. It has been a while since I updated that and I want to have something nice to offer them as well. I have a good idea and will take the time this weekend to work on it and get it up on the site.

So that is where I am at today. I still have lots to do and I have to work on a couple of things here at home. It has been incredibly busy, but I truly enjoy every day and appreciate that so many people like what we are making.

I hope you all have a good weekend planned. It is very dreary and autumn-like here today, but that is part of the season. I am sure that I will have fun working on some new things and creating. I hope you do as well.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*"A Perfect World"- Panel 14*

I took some time this weekend to catch up on my house things and take a step back from most of my work related things as well. It has been a busy couple of weeks and I was feeling like I was getting behind in everything else. I think it is good for me to do this from time to time, as it seems that after I take a step back I am more eager than ever to get back to designing and doing the things that I love so much. For me, it is difficult to walk away from it though, because it doesn't ever really seem like it is a burden.

Our site update kept us very busy over the weekend filling orders and answering questions. (Like I said - I never really get totally away from things). I also spent some time planning some new things which are going to be very exciting. I am not ready yet to share the details yet though, but I think it will be something that will be very good for my designing. You will just have to stick around and see how things unfold in the next few months. (I know - I am a tease!)

Yesterday I spent the afternoon at the penny sale for the feral cats in our area. I usually like to donate my sample projects to the organization to sell or auction off, and every November they have their biggest fund raiser of the year - a penny sale - which helps them get through the long cold winter and care for the cats. Not only is it fun to attend, but it is for a cause I hold very close to my heart. I didn't win a thing, but I had a great time and they set a record as to how much money they raised for the organization. I was very happy for them.

When I got home, I spent a couple of hours cutting out orders that came in over the weekend. I was just going to set them up for today, but I did feel like cutting and it felt great to get them done. I even cut some extra kits, as I was loving the music I was listening to on my headphones and I was having fun. It is so nice when work is something that I enjoy so much!

I finished after seven and I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. I have felt bad because I haven't had much of a chance to work on it the past several weeks. I had been working until late in the evening and just haven't had time to concentrate on it. I had told myself when I started that I would give myself a year to complete it and with only three panels to go, I think I will be on track for that. This was panel 14 that I just finished up. I had only given myself a night here and there to do it lately. Add to the fact that it was my most complex panel to date and you will understand why it took so long. But the results are really nice and I am very pleased with it.

Here is a photo of the entire panel completed:










It may just be my favorite panel to date! The bulrushes are made with silk ribbon stems and fluffed silk thread:










Then there are the beautiful pink Dierama flowers, with the delicate stems embroidered with a single strand of silk thread. The light green silk grass was also fun to add, as it sits loose on the panel and adds so much dimension:










And then the little fish! He is embroidered on the panel, and then a thin layer of sheer organza is placed over him to give the effect of sparkly "water". It is a beautiful illusion and really looks amazing in person!










And then the darling frog! I chose to needle paint him by filling him in completely with pure silk thread. He has a glass bead eye and sits on a little lily pad which is a separate piece from the background. I added a little padding in him as well to plump him up.










And the center focal point of this panel is the beautiful dimensional water lily. The back petals are done first of silk ribbon. Then I needed to make a slit in the piece to tuck in the stemens and secure them. (I CRINGED when I made that cut into the piece! But it came out fine!) Finally a layer of front petals was added - again of silk ribbon edged in silk thread stitches. I am very pleased with how it came out.










Together with the frog, it would make a lovely picture in itself!










Here is a final photo of this panel. See how dimensional it is?










I am so excited to be this close to the finish. What an amazing learning experience this is for me! And I do feel that many of the things that I learn from this process I can apply to my other designing aspects - even painting and woodworking!

Today I need to get my orders out and then I will be putting on my "painting hat" and working on a new design for my painting followers. I am so pleased that I had suc a nice weekend and I feel refreshed and excited about all the things to come.

I hope you all had a lovely weekend as well. We are supposed to get some cold weather (near zero) by the end of the week. Winter is indeed coming. I don't mind though - I will have plenty to do here at home to keep me busy and happy.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"A Perfect World"- Panel 14*
> 
> I took some time this weekend to catch up on my house things and take a step back from most of my work related things as well. It has been a busy couple of weeks and I was feeling like I was getting behind in everything else. I think it is good for me to do this from time to time, as it seems that after I take a step back I am more eager than ever to get back to designing and doing the things that I love so much. For me, it is difficult to walk away from it though, because it doesn't ever really seem like it is a burden.
> 
> Our site update kept us very busy over the weekend filling orders and answering questions. (Like I said - I never really get totally away from things). I also spent some time planning some new things which are going to be very exciting. I am not ready yet to share the details yet though, but I think it will be something that will be very good for my designing. You will just have to stick around and see how things unfold in the next few months. (I know - I am a tease!)
> 
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon at the penny sale for the feral cats in our area. I usually like to donate my sample projects to the organization to sell or auction off, and every November they have their biggest fund raiser of the year - a penny sale - which helps them get through the long cold winter and care for the cats. Not only is it fun to attend, but it is for a cause I hold very close to my heart. I didn't win a thing, but I had a great time and they set a record as to how much money they raised for the organization. I was very happy for them.
> 
> When I got home, I spent a couple of hours cutting out orders that came in over the weekend. I was just going to set them up for today, but I did feel like cutting and it felt great to get them done. I even cut some extra kits, as I was loving the music I was listening to on my headphones and I was having fun. It is so nice when work is something that I enjoy so much!
> 
> I finished after seven and I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. I have felt bad because I haven't had much of a chance to work on it the past several weeks. I had been working until late in the evening and just haven't had time to concentrate on it. I had told myself when I started that I would give myself a year to complete it and with only three panels to go, I think I will be on track for that. This was panel 14 that I just finished up. I had only given myself a night here and there to do it lately. Add to the fact that it was my most complex panel to date and you will understand why it took so long. But the results are really nice and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the entire panel completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be my favorite panel to date! The bulrushes are made with silk ribbon stems and fluffed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the beautiful pink Dierama flowers, with the delicate stems embroidered with a single strand of silk thread. The light green silk grass was also fun to add, as it sits loose on the panel and adds so much dimension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the little fish! He is embroidered on the panel, and then a thin layer of sheer organza is placed over him to give the effect of sparkly "water". It is a beautiful illusion and really looks amazing in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the darling frog! I chose to needle paint him by filling him in completely with pure silk thread. He has a glass bead eye and sits on a little lily pad which is a separate piece from the background. I added a little padding in him as well to plump him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the center focal point of this panel is the beautiful dimensional water lily. The back petals are done first of silk ribbon. Then I needed to make a slit in the piece to tuck in the stemens and secure them. (I CRINGED when I made that cut into the piece! But it came out fine!) Finally a layer of front petals was added - again of silk ribbon edged in silk thread stitches. I am very pleased with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with the frog, it would make a lovely picture in itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a final photo of this panel. See how dimensional it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to be this close to the finish. What an amazing learning experience this is for me! And I do feel that many of the things that I learn from this process I can apply to my other designing aspects - even painting and woodworking!
> 
> Today I need to get my orders out and then I will be putting on my "painting hat" and working on a new design for my painting followers. I am so pleased that I had suc a nice weekend and I feel refreshed and excited about all the things to come.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend as well. We are supposed to get some cold weather (near zero) by the end of the week. Winter is indeed coming. I don't mind though - I will have plenty to do here at home to keep me busy and happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I like this panel the best of all the ones you have done so far. Love that cute frog and the 3D effect of all the details really makes this one outstanding.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"A Perfect World"- Panel 14*
> 
> I took some time this weekend to catch up on my house things and take a step back from most of my work related things as well. It has been a busy couple of weeks and I was feeling like I was getting behind in everything else. I think it is good for me to do this from time to time, as it seems that after I take a step back I am more eager than ever to get back to designing and doing the things that I love so much. For me, it is difficult to walk away from it though, because it doesn't ever really seem like it is a burden.
> 
> Our site update kept us very busy over the weekend filling orders and answering questions. (Like I said - I never really get totally away from things). I also spent some time planning some new things which are going to be very exciting. I am not ready yet to share the details yet though, but I think it will be something that will be very good for my designing. You will just have to stick around and see how things unfold in the next few months. (I know - I am a tease!)
> 
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon at the penny sale for the feral cats in our area. I usually like to donate my sample projects to the organization to sell or auction off, and every November they have their biggest fund raiser of the year - a penny sale - which helps them get through the long cold winter and care for the cats. Not only is it fun to attend, but it is for a cause I hold very close to my heart. I didn't win a thing, but I had a great time and they set a record as to how much money they raised for the organization. I was very happy for them.
> 
> When I got home, I spent a couple of hours cutting out orders that came in over the weekend. I was just going to set them up for today, but I did feel like cutting and it felt great to get them done. I even cut some extra kits, as I was loving the music I was listening to on my headphones and I was having fun. It is so nice when work is something that I enjoy so much!
> 
> I finished after seven and I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. I have felt bad because I haven't had much of a chance to work on it the past several weeks. I had been working until late in the evening and just haven't had time to concentrate on it. I had told myself when I started that I would give myself a year to complete it and with only three panels to go, I think I will be on track for that. This was panel 14 that I just finished up. I had only given myself a night here and there to do it lately. Add to the fact that it was my most complex panel to date and you will understand why it took so long. But the results are really nice and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the entire panel completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be my favorite panel to date! The bulrushes are made with silk ribbon stems and fluffed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the beautiful pink Dierama flowers, with the delicate stems embroidered with a single strand of silk thread. The light green silk grass was also fun to add, as it sits loose on the panel and adds so much dimension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the little fish! He is embroidered on the panel, and then a thin layer of sheer organza is placed over him to give the effect of sparkly "water". It is a beautiful illusion and really looks amazing in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the darling frog! I chose to needle paint him by filling him in completely with pure silk thread. He has a glass bead eye and sits on a little lily pad which is a separate piece from the background. I added a little padding in him as well to plump him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the center focal point of this panel is the beautiful dimensional water lily. The back petals are done first of silk ribbon. Then I needed to make a slit in the piece to tuck in the stemens and secure them. (I CRINGED when I made that cut into the piece! But it came out fine!) Finally a layer of front petals was added - again of silk ribbon edged in silk thread stitches. I am very pleased with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with the frog, it would make a lovely picture in itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a final photo of this panel. See how dimensional it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to be this close to the finish. What an amazing learning experience this is for me! And I do feel that many of the things that I learn from this process I can apply to my other designing aspects - even painting and woodworking!
> 
> Today I need to get my orders out and then I will be putting on my "painting hat" and working on a new design for my painting followers. I am so pleased that I had suc a nice weekend and I feel refreshed and excited about all the things to come.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend as well. We are supposed to get some cold weather (near zero) by the end of the week. Winter is indeed coming. I don't mind though - I will have plenty to do here at home to keep me busy and happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you very much Anna. I think it is my favorite too (so far!) This has been an incredible learning experience for me that I will be able to apply to many different types of artwork and designing. So many of these crafts overlap in principles! I don't think people realize it. I think that we build on what we already know and apply certain concepts to other ways of creating. it is so much fun! 

I appreciate your kind comments. I am glad you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *"A Perfect World"- Panel 14*
> 
> I took some time this weekend to catch up on my house things and take a step back from most of my work related things as well. It has been a busy couple of weeks and I was feeling like I was getting behind in everything else. I think it is good for me to do this from time to time, as it seems that after I take a step back I am more eager than ever to get back to designing and doing the things that I love so much. For me, it is difficult to walk away from it though, because it doesn't ever really seem like it is a burden.
> 
> Our site update kept us very busy over the weekend filling orders and answering questions. (Like I said - I never really get totally away from things). I also spent some time planning some new things which are going to be very exciting. I am not ready yet to share the details yet though, but I think it will be something that will be very good for my designing. You will just have to stick around and see how things unfold in the next few months. (I know - I am a tease!)
> 
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon at the penny sale for the feral cats in our area. I usually like to donate my sample projects to the organization to sell or auction off, and every November they have their biggest fund raiser of the year - a penny sale - which helps them get through the long cold winter and care for the cats. Not only is it fun to attend, but it is for a cause I hold very close to my heart. I didn't win a thing, but I had a great time and they set a record as to how much money they raised for the organization. I was very happy for them.
> 
> When I got home, I spent a couple of hours cutting out orders that came in over the weekend. I was just going to set them up for today, but I did feel like cutting and it felt great to get them done. I even cut some extra kits, as I was loving the music I was listening to on my headphones and I was having fun. It is so nice when work is something that I enjoy so much!
> 
> I finished after seven and I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. I have felt bad because I haven't had much of a chance to work on it the past several weeks. I had been working until late in the evening and just haven't had time to concentrate on it. I had told myself when I started that I would give myself a year to complete it and with only three panels to go, I think I will be on track for that. This was panel 14 that I just finished up. I had only given myself a night here and there to do it lately. Add to the fact that it was my most complex panel to date and you will understand why it took so long. But the results are really nice and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the entire panel completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be my favorite panel to date! The bulrushes are made with silk ribbon stems and fluffed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the beautiful pink Dierama flowers, with the delicate stems embroidered with a single strand of silk thread. The light green silk grass was also fun to add, as it sits loose on the panel and adds so much dimension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the little fish! He is embroidered on the panel, and then a thin layer of sheer organza is placed over him to give the effect of sparkly "water". It is a beautiful illusion and really looks amazing in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the darling frog! I chose to needle paint him by filling him in completely with pure silk thread. He has a glass bead eye and sits on a little lily pad which is a separate piece from the background. I added a little padding in him as well to plump him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the center focal point of this panel is the beautiful dimensional water lily. The back petals are done first of silk ribbon. Then I needed to make a slit in the piece to tuck in the stemens and secure them. (I CRINGED when I made that cut into the piece! But it came out fine!) Finally a layer of front petals was added - again of silk ribbon edged in silk thread stitches. I am very pleased with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with the frog, it would make a lovely picture in itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a final photo of this panel. See how dimensional it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to be this close to the finish. What an amazing learning experience this is for me! And I do feel that many of the things that I learn from this process I can apply to my other designing aspects - even painting and woodworking!
> 
> Today I need to get my orders out and then I will be putting on my "painting hat" and working on a new design for my painting followers. I am so pleased that I had suc a nice weekend and I feel refreshed and excited about all the things to come.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend as well. We are supposed to get some cold weather (near zero) by the end of the week. Winter is indeed coming. I don't mind though - I will have plenty to do here at home to keep me busy and happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

The close-up of that lily pad is absolutely incredible. I'm glad I don't have to pick a favorite . . . I couldn't! They are all so fabulous. Thanks for enlarging the details for us to enjoy!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"A Perfect World"- Panel 14*
> 
> I took some time this weekend to catch up on my house things and take a step back from most of my work related things as well. It has been a busy couple of weeks and I was feeling like I was getting behind in everything else. I think it is good for me to do this from time to time, as it seems that after I take a step back I am more eager than ever to get back to designing and doing the things that I love so much. For me, it is difficult to walk away from it though, because it doesn't ever really seem like it is a burden.
> 
> Our site update kept us very busy over the weekend filling orders and answering questions. (Like I said - I never really get totally away from things). I also spent some time planning some new things which are going to be very exciting. I am not ready yet to share the details yet though, but I think it will be something that will be very good for my designing. You will just have to stick around and see how things unfold in the next few months. (I know - I am a tease!)
> 
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon at the penny sale for the feral cats in our area. I usually like to donate my sample projects to the organization to sell or auction off, and every November they have their biggest fund raiser of the year - a penny sale - which helps them get through the long cold winter and care for the cats. Not only is it fun to attend, but it is for a cause I hold very close to my heart. I didn't win a thing, but I had a great time and they set a record as to how much money they raised for the organization. I was very happy for them.
> 
> When I got home, I spent a couple of hours cutting out orders that came in over the weekend. I was just going to set them up for today, but I did feel like cutting and it felt great to get them done. I even cut some extra kits, as I was loving the music I was listening to on my headphones and I was having fun. It is so nice when work is something that I enjoy so much!
> 
> I finished after seven and I decided to spend the evening working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. I have felt bad because I haven't had much of a chance to work on it the past several weeks. I had been working until late in the evening and just haven't had time to concentrate on it. I had told myself when I started that I would give myself a year to complete it and with only three panels to go, I think I will be on track for that. This was panel 14 that I just finished up. I had only given myself a night here and there to do it lately. Add to the fact that it was my most complex panel to date and you will understand why it took so long. But the results are really nice and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the entire panel completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be my favorite panel to date! The bulrushes are made with silk ribbon stems and fluffed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the beautiful pink Dierama flowers, with the delicate stems embroidered with a single strand of silk thread. The light green silk grass was also fun to add, as it sits loose on the panel and adds so much dimension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the little fish! He is embroidered on the panel, and then a thin layer of sheer organza is placed over him to give the effect of sparkly "water". It is a beautiful illusion and really looks amazing in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the darling frog! I chose to needle paint him by filling him in completely with pure silk thread. He has a glass bead eye and sits on a little lily pad which is a separate piece from the background. I added a little padding in him as well to plump him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the center focal point of this panel is the beautiful dimensional water lily. The back petals are done first of silk ribbon. Then I needed to make a slit in the piece to tuck in the stemens and secure them. (I CRINGED when I made that cut into the piece! But it came out fine!) Finally a layer of front petals was added - again of silk ribbon edged in silk thread stitches. I am very pleased with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with the frog, it would make a lovely picture in itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a final photo of this panel. See how dimensional it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to be this close to the finish. What an amazing learning experience this is for me! And I do feel that many of the things that I learn from this process I can apply to my other designing aspects - even painting and woodworking!
> 
> Today I need to get my orders out and then I will be putting on my "painting hat" and working on a new design for my painting followers. I am so pleased that I had suc a nice weekend and I feel refreshed and excited about all the things to come.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend as well. We are supposed to get some cold weather (near zero) by the end of the week. Winter is indeed coming. I don't mind though - I will have plenty to do here at home to keep me busy and happy.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you so much L/W. Each panel has been a fun adventure. I am rather excited about the prospect of actually 'finishing' this piece and thinking about what I will do next.

I appreciate your encouragement regarding this - especially on a woodworking forum. While I know it isn't really 'woodworking', it does help me design better - and that includes woodworking patterns.

I am so happy you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*

As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.

Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.

To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.

I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:





































Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.

Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.

I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.

I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.

However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.

So where is this all going?

I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.

When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.

I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.

The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.

Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.

All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.

So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.

I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila,
I am looking forward to see the new direction that you are going in. I am always amazed by your creativity and how it all relates to each other.
Rick


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Sheila -

Check out James Gurney, of Dinotopia, good blog and books on drawing things you can't see.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I can totally relate to the need to look at something. Will be fun to follow this path with you, Shiela. As always, thanks for letting us tag along.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Steven, thanks for the heads up on the James Gurney blog. Son is a big fan!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, everyone! Thank you for the nice comments and Steven - thank you for the lead on James Gurney. I will definitely look into it. I am always open to learning new ways to do things. I appreciate your helping out. It will be fun to explore the different options that are open. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Beautiful Teddy Sheila. She has a very expressive face. Love the way you did the muzzle. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with next. Your creativity has no bounds!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Originality - The Child of a Variety of Influences*
> 
> As a designer, one thing that can sometimes be difficult is creating something that is totally "original". With all the information at our fingertips through sites like Google and Pinterest, the world is at our feet as far as seeing the creative work from others.
> 
> Many years ago, when I just began my crafting and designing career,I began designing my own original teddy bears. Besides wood, I love working with fabric and sewing and creating the bears was really one of the reasons that I began scroll sawing and painting in the first place. I had needed some wood 'props' for my stuffed bears, mice and bunnies and seeing the stuff that they offered at craft supplies like Michael's just didn't turn my crank. My friend Cari had a scroll saw and I was fascinated by it and I credit her with introducing me to the art form. It was so nice to be able to create my own props and accessories for my bears and animals and it allowed me to not be limited by what I could purchase. I quickly learned that taking raw materials and creating something myself would be the key to my own originality.
> 
> To make a long story short, one thing led to another and when I met the people from All American Crafts, they were as much impressed by my bears I was fortunate to have several of them published in Craftworks magazine. It really gave me some credibility as as designer and earned me some recognition.
> 
> I loved designing soft animals along with their clothing. There was such a beautiful array of fabric available to me living in the Chicago area that the sky was my limit. Not only did I design the dolls themselves, but I also completely designed their costumes. Usually I was inspired by a cut of fabric that I was able to obtain and went from there. I don't have many photos of my bears left, as digital photography was in its infancy back then, but recently I came across some photos that I had scanned onto the computer of one of my bears. This one is a gypsy and I was inspired to make her by the beautiful iridescent fabric that I created her skirt with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these photos reminded me that sometimes in order to create original designs, you need to go about it in a round about way.
> 
> Originality is important as a designer. One needs to develop their own style that will be recognized as their own. With all the information and resources that are now available to us, it is sometimes a difficult thing to do. We are all influenced by the things we see, and sometimes it is difficult to filter them out of our minds when we are setting out to creating something that is truly unique. At least it is for me.
> 
> I have wanted to do more painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. While I like to paint and draw cute characters, I find it difficult for me to just come up with things out of my head - I need a subject to draw from.
> 
> I am pretty good at drawing from looking at something. If I have something in front of me, then I can pretty much replicate it in just about any form. So that is to my advantage.
> 
> However, without a subject, I am not very good at drawing from my head. I have a friend who is an artist (well - several actually) and I have a great deal of admiration for them and what they do. They seem to be able to draw wonderfully from thin air. It is something that I really think is a talent.
> 
> So where is this all going?
> 
> I have come to a decision that I need (yes - NEED) to make some three dimensional models to use as subjects for some of my next designs. That way I can put them into situations and pose them and create cute patterns while remaining in my own comfort zone. It will also ensure that my own drawings will be completely original and not be a copy of someone elses' idea or drawings.
> 
> When writing and reading that, it sounds almost too simple, yet I realize it will be a complex process.
> 
> I always say how ALL the creative things that I do overlap each other. Sometimes the woodworkers don't understand how painting can help my ability to design woodworking pieces. Or the painters don't understand how sewing can be an inspiration to a painting design. But I am realizing more and more that they are intertwined with each other and all part of the whole picture.
> 
> The more I think about this idea, the more excited I am about it. I am already imagining how I will pose and set my new little creatures so that I can paint them and use them for news series of patterns.
> 
> Over the next several months, you will see me meandering from one type of media to another. This will be part of the process I just described and I think and hope you will enjoy seeing this develop and that the adventure that I will be taking will also help inspire you all in your own creativity.
> 
> All along I have written this blog with the hope of inspiring others through sharing. If I just went through a cycle of "thinking/drawing/implementing" design after design, it may entertain you for a moment, but I am sure after a while it would be boring to you, as it would for me. By exploring new ideas and ways to create, I think it keeps us all excited and anxious to see just what is coming next.
> 
> So I will close with that today, and get to work on something new. I am still awaiting my 'creating supplies' for the new pieces. They should be here any day though and I promise to share them with you when I begin working with them.
> 
> I hope this will be fun and interesting for you all to see. I also hope it gets you thinking in other directions for creating things yourself. A whole world of fun awaits us all!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Anna! I loved my teddy bears. It was a great part of my creative life. I do have some other wonderful things ahead though and I hope I enjoy them just as much. Thank you for joining me in my creative journey! It is so much more fun to have company along the way! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organizational Triumphs*

Once again I got the urge to organize things.

Seeing as I was kind of in between projects, it seemed like as good a time as any. Since we are already half way through November, seeing my little 'All Season Tree' adorned it Halloween ornaments began to kind of bother me. While I loved how it looked, it was just time to put them away until next year. So I went to the basement and retrieved the containers that I stored my Halloween items in and packed everything away.

I still have my autumn wreath at my entry way, and I left the orange lights on the tree, as well as the autumn leaf garland, but it looks a little bare now and I made a note to myself that by next year I will have to create some lovely Thanksgiving and autumn ornaments for it for that time between Halloween and Christmas decorating. Little by little things will get done.

I do have some lovely autumn items that I enjoy. I love decorating for each season, as it really makes our place look cozy and nice. Since we live in a small place, it doesn't take more than a few items to give things a festive look. Having too much would be too cluttered, I think - especially when we are working here many days. I like to put things away (naturally) when we are scroll sawing or doing anything that would make dust. Keeping things to a minimum makes that nice and easy.

I found my Autumn Pumpkins candle tray in my "Autumn" container:










It has always been one of my favorites. I do keep some of the designs that I like best. This one I tinted only the pumpkins using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paint. I think that it is "just enough" color and still allows the pretty grain of the maple to show through:










The tray looks lovely with a pretty orange candle and the beautiful table runner that my Auntie Dorothy made for us. It really makes things look nice and festive and if I need the table for working, it only takes a second to fold the runner and move the candle aside. (That's my kind of decorating!)

After I cleared out the Halloween items, I decided to keep going. I wound up sorting all the closets and reorganizing some of my supplies. My little elf Edgar helped me with that:










We labeled all of my boxes because I seem to have quite a few and I forget what is in each. I didn't want to write on the pretty boxes, so I made little cards that I 'gently' taped on. This way if I change what I want to store in them, I only have to pull the cards off and add a new one. I do this with all of my boxes and find it works very well.

I am really proud of my organization here. Since the beginning of summer when my landlord gave me a corner of her basement, I have really enjoyed keeping things in order. I had purchased probably about 6-8 semi-sheer plastic containers of the same size to keep my seasonal things in. I didn't get the extra large ones because then they are too heavy for me to carry when they are full. I think that this is an important thing to consider when reorganizing. Our tendencies would be to go for the biggest containers, but then I find it is not only harder for me to pick up as I mentioned, but also so much stuff gets put in them that things get lost or broken. A good medium sized container is the best.

I also keep one (or two, if necessary) for each season. While some may be only half full, it still makes things much, much easier to find and store. When switching seasons, you only need to bring two containers up at a time - one for the season you are packing away, and one for the next season. Things get put away very neatly and you always know right where everything is. It is a wonderful system and I promise to take a photo when I swap out the Autumn things for Christmas. It only takes up a small amount of space and since the containers are not very heavy, I can stack them five or more high and retrieve them by myself.

It does PAY to keep things in order.

My closets are also all wonderfully organized. Those pretty boxes that Keith teases me about buying from Winners and Michael's and so forth are absolutely wonderful to keep all of my different supplies in. They are strong and well-made and they are not unattractive so that if I have them out for a day or two while I am working on a particular project, they aren't messy looking or an eyesore. (I have to get MORE - but don't tell anyone! I am a box hoarder I think!)

Nothing feels better than having all of your supplies in order. And believe it or not - even though we have a small place, there is room to spare! There are some half empty shelves and room for projects in progress or additional supplies. The trick here is to keep up with things and take an hour or so every so often to re-organize and make sure that things are in order. (AND to get rid of the things you don't need! I LOVE donating and giving away my finished projects to people who appreciate them! I give them to friends and family and what is left I donate to help the feral cats in our area. It is far better than packing things away and allowing them to be damaged or ruined! It gives me a good feeling to help them too!)

By the time I finished, it was almost dinner. I wound up spending an hour or so cutting out orders and getting things ready to mail today. I didn't get much designing done, but I still had a very nice and fulfilling day.

Today I will be working on a new painting design. As I sit here this morning, I am basking in my nice clean and organized home. I feel like I am in a good place and ready to work on a new design. I really feel good about things.

It is foggy here today. Still warm for the season. But from what I hear, the cold weather is on its way. Before long I will be parking my Mustang for the duration and spending much more time here at home. I don't mind though - I am prepared.

After the holiday yesterday, it is hard to believe it is Wednesday. It feels more like a Monday to me. Soon the weekend will be here again. Time moves much too quickly!

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Triumphs*
> 
> Once again I got the urge to organize things.
> 
> Seeing as I was kind of in between projects, it seemed like as good a time as any. Since we are already half way through November, seeing my little 'All Season Tree' adorned it Halloween ornaments began to kind of bother me. While I loved how it looked, it was just time to put them away until next year. So I went to the basement and retrieved the containers that I stored my Halloween items in and packed everything away.
> 
> I still have my autumn wreath at my entry way, and I left the orange lights on the tree, as well as the autumn leaf garland, but it looks a little bare now and I made a note to myself that by next year I will have to create some lovely Thanksgiving and autumn ornaments for it for that time between Halloween and Christmas decorating. Little by little things will get done.
> 
> I do have some lovely autumn items that I enjoy. I love decorating for each season, as it really makes our place look cozy and nice. Since we live in a small place, it doesn't take more than a few items to give things a festive look. Having too much would be too cluttered, I think - especially when we are working here many days. I like to put things away (naturally) when we are scroll sawing or doing anything that would make dust. Keeping things to a minimum makes that nice and easy.
> 
> I found my Autumn Pumpkins candle tray in my "Autumn" container:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been one of my favorites. I do keep some of the designs that I like best. This one I tinted only the pumpkins using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paint. I think that it is "just enough" color and still allows the pretty grain of the maple to show through:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray looks lovely with a pretty orange candle and the beautiful table runner that my Auntie Dorothy made for us. It really makes things look nice and festive and if I need the table for working, it only takes a second to fold the runner and move the candle aside. (That's my kind of decorating!)
> 
> After I cleared out the Halloween items, I decided to keep going. I wound up sorting all the closets and reorganizing some of my supplies. My little elf Edgar helped me with that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We labeled all of my boxes because I seem to have quite a few and I forget what is in each. I didn't want to write on the pretty boxes, so I made little cards that I 'gently' taped on. This way if I change what I want to store in them, I only have to pull the cards off and add a new one. I do this with all of my boxes and find it works very well.
> 
> I am really proud of my organization here. Since the beginning of summer when my landlord gave me a corner of her basement, I have really enjoyed keeping things in order. I had purchased probably about 6-8 semi-sheer plastic containers of the same size to keep my seasonal things in. I didn't get the extra large ones because then they are too heavy for me to carry when they are full. I think that this is an important thing to consider when reorganizing. Our tendencies would be to go for the biggest containers, but then I find it is not only harder for me to pick up as I mentioned, but also so much stuff gets put in them that things get lost or broken. A good medium sized container is the best.
> 
> I also keep one (or two, if necessary) for each season. While some may be only half full, it still makes things much, much easier to find and store. When switching seasons, you only need to bring two containers up at a time - one for the season you are packing away, and one for the next season. Things get put away very neatly and you always know right where everything is. It is a wonderful system and I promise to take a photo when I swap out the Autumn things for Christmas. It only takes up a small amount of space and since the containers are not very heavy, I can stack them five or more high and retrieve them by myself.
> 
> It does PAY to keep things in order.
> 
> My closets are also all wonderfully organized. Those pretty boxes that Keith teases me about buying from Winners and Michael's and so forth are absolutely wonderful to keep all of my different supplies in. They are strong and well-made and they are not unattractive so that if I have them out for a day or two while I am working on a particular project, they aren't messy looking or an eyesore. (I have to get MORE - but don't tell anyone! I am a box hoarder I think!)
> 
> Nothing feels better than having all of your supplies in order. And believe it or not - even though we have a small place, there is room to spare! There are some half empty shelves and room for projects in progress or additional supplies. The trick here is to keep up with things and take an hour or so every so often to re-organize and make sure that things are in order. (AND to get rid of the things you don't need! I LOVE donating and giving away my finished projects to people who appreciate them! I give them to friends and family and what is left I donate to help the feral cats in our area. It is far better than packing things away and allowing them to be damaged or ruined! It gives me a good feeling to help them too!)
> 
> By the time I finished, it was almost dinner. I wound up spending an hour or so cutting out orders and getting things ready to mail today. I didn't get much designing done, but I still had a very nice and fulfilling day.
> 
> Today I will be working on a new painting design. As I sit here this morning, I am basking in my nice clean and organized home. I feel like I am in a good place and ready to work on a new design. I really feel good about things.
> 
> It is foggy here today. Still warm for the season. But from what I hear, the cold weather is on its way. Before long I will be parking my Mustang for the duration and spending much more time here at home. I don't mind though - I am prepared.
> 
> After the holiday yesterday, it is hard to believe it is Wednesday. It feels more like a Monday to me. Soon the weekend will be here again. Time moves much too quickly!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Sounds like you and Edgar are having a productive day today. As for the cold weather, where I live, it's like somebody simply flipped a switch that turned Autumn off, and Winter on. There's snow on the mountains, and we've dropped about 10° to 15°C within the past 3 days.
Love the idea of your "All Season Tree".


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Triumphs*
> 
> Once again I got the urge to organize things.
> 
> Seeing as I was kind of in between projects, it seemed like as good a time as any. Since we are already half way through November, seeing my little 'All Season Tree' adorned it Halloween ornaments began to kind of bother me. While I loved how it looked, it was just time to put them away until next year. So I went to the basement and retrieved the containers that I stored my Halloween items in and packed everything away.
> 
> I still have my autumn wreath at my entry way, and I left the orange lights on the tree, as well as the autumn leaf garland, but it looks a little bare now and I made a note to myself that by next year I will have to create some lovely Thanksgiving and autumn ornaments for it for that time between Halloween and Christmas decorating. Little by little things will get done.
> 
> I do have some lovely autumn items that I enjoy. I love decorating for each season, as it really makes our place look cozy and nice. Since we live in a small place, it doesn't take more than a few items to give things a festive look. Having too much would be too cluttered, I think - especially when we are working here many days. I like to put things away (naturally) when we are scroll sawing or doing anything that would make dust. Keeping things to a minimum makes that nice and easy.
> 
> I found my Autumn Pumpkins candle tray in my "Autumn" container:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been one of my favorites. I do keep some of the designs that I like best. This one I tinted only the pumpkins using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paint. I think that it is "just enough" color and still allows the pretty grain of the maple to show through:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray looks lovely with a pretty orange candle and the beautiful table runner that my Auntie Dorothy made for us. It really makes things look nice and festive and if I need the table for working, it only takes a second to fold the runner and move the candle aside. (That's my kind of decorating!)
> 
> After I cleared out the Halloween items, I decided to keep going. I wound up sorting all the closets and reorganizing some of my supplies. My little elf Edgar helped me with that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We labeled all of my boxes because I seem to have quite a few and I forget what is in each. I didn't want to write on the pretty boxes, so I made little cards that I 'gently' taped on. This way if I change what I want to store in them, I only have to pull the cards off and add a new one. I do this with all of my boxes and find it works very well.
> 
> I am really proud of my organization here. Since the beginning of summer when my landlord gave me a corner of her basement, I have really enjoyed keeping things in order. I had purchased probably about 6-8 semi-sheer plastic containers of the same size to keep my seasonal things in. I didn't get the extra large ones because then they are too heavy for me to carry when they are full. I think that this is an important thing to consider when reorganizing. Our tendencies would be to go for the biggest containers, but then I find it is not only harder for me to pick up as I mentioned, but also so much stuff gets put in them that things get lost or broken. A good medium sized container is the best.
> 
> I also keep one (or two, if necessary) for each season. While some may be only half full, it still makes things much, much easier to find and store. When switching seasons, you only need to bring two containers up at a time - one for the season you are packing away, and one for the next season. Things get put away very neatly and you always know right where everything is. It is a wonderful system and I promise to take a photo when I swap out the Autumn things for Christmas. It only takes up a small amount of space and since the containers are not very heavy, I can stack them five or more high and retrieve them by myself.
> 
> It does PAY to keep things in order.
> 
> My closets are also all wonderfully organized. Those pretty boxes that Keith teases me about buying from Winners and Michael's and so forth are absolutely wonderful to keep all of my different supplies in. They are strong and well-made and they are not unattractive so that if I have them out for a day or two while I am working on a particular project, they aren't messy looking or an eyesore. (I have to get MORE - but don't tell anyone! I am a box hoarder I think!)
> 
> Nothing feels better than having all of your supplies in order. And believe it or not - even though we have a small place, there is room to spare! There are some half empty shelves and room for projects in progress or additional supplies. The trick here is to keep up with things and take an hour or so every so often to re-organize and make sure that things are in order. (AND to get rid of the things you don't need! I LOVE donating and giving away my finished projects to people who appreciate them! I give them to friends and family and what is left I donate to help the feral cats in our area. It is far better than packing things away and allowing them to be damaged or ruined! It gives me a good feeling to help them too!)
> 
> By the time I finished, it was almost dinner. I wound up spending an hour or so cutting out orders and getting things ready to mail today. I didn't get much designing done, but I still had a very nice and fulfilling day.
> 
> Today I will be working on a new painting design. As I sit here this morning, I am basking in my nice clean and organized home. I feel like I am in a good place and ready to work on a new design. I really feel good about things.
> 
> It is foggy here today. Still warm for the season. But from what I hear, the cold weather is on its way. Before long I will be parking my Mustang for the duration and spending much more time here at home. I don't mind though - I am prepared.
> 
> After the holiday yesterday, it is hard to believe it is Wednesday. It feels more like a Monday to me. Soon the weekend will be here again. Time moves much too quickly!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


Love the fretwork on the pumpkin candle tray. Edgar makes me smile every time I see him! It's a beautiful sunny day here but only 9 degrees C - OK I know some people will laugh at that but that's cold for here


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Triumphs*
> 
> Once again I got the urge to organize things.
> 
> Seeing as I was kind of in between projects, it seemed like as good a time as any. Since we are already half way through November, seeing my little 'All Season Tree' adorned it Halloween ornaments began to kind of bother me. While I loved how it looked, it was just time to put them away until next year. So I went to the basement and retrieved the containers that I stored my Halloween items in and packed everything away.
> 
> I still have my autumn wreath at my entry way, and I left the orange lights on the tree, as well as the autumn leaf garland, but it looks a little bare now and I made a note to myself that by next year I will have to create some lovely Thanksgiving and autumn ornaments for it for that time between Halloween and Christmas decorating. Little by little things will get done.
> 
> I do have some lovely autumn items that I enjoy. I love decorating for each season, as it really makes our place look cozy and nice. Since we live in a small place, it doesn't take more than a few items to give things a festive look. Having too much would be too cluttered, I think - especially when we are working here many days. I like to put things away (naturally) when we are scroll sawing or doing anything that would make dust. Keeping things to a minimum makes that nice and easy.
> 
> I found my Autumn Pumpkins candle tray in my "Autumn" container:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been one of my favorites. I do keep some of the designs that I like best. This one I tinted only the pumpkins using DecoArt's Staining and Antiquing Medium and acrylic paint. I think that it is "just enough" color and still allows the pretty grain of the maple to show through:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tray looks lovely with a pretty orange candle and the beautiful table runner that my Auntie Dorothy made for us. It really makes things look nice and festive and if I need the table for working, it only takes a second to fold the runner and move the candle aside. (That's my kind of decorating!)
> 
> After I cleared out the Halloween items, I decided to keep going. I wound up sorting all the closets and reorganizing some of my supplies. My little elf Edgar helped me with that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We labeled all of my boxes because I seem to have quite a few and I forget what is in each. I didn't want to write on the pretty boxes, so I made little cards that I 'gently' taped on. This way if I change what I want to store in them, I only have to pull the cards off and add a new one. I do this with all of my boxes and find it works very well.
> 
> I am really proud of my organization here. Since the beginning of summer when my landlord gave me a corner of her basement, I have really enjoyed keeping things in order. I had purchased probably about 6-8 semi-sheer plastic containers of the same size to keep my seasonal things in. I didn't get the extra large ones because then they are too heavy for me to carry when they are full. I think that this is an important thing to consider when reorganizing. Our tendencies would be to go for the biggest containers, but then I find it is not only harder for me to pick up as I mentioned, but also so much stuff gets put in them that things get lost or broken. A good medium sized container is the best.
> 
> I also keep one (or two, if necessary) for each season. While some may be only half full, it still makes things much, much easier to find and store. When switching seasons, you only need to bring two containers up at a time - one for the season you are packing away, and one for the next season. Things get put away very neatly and you always know right where everything is. It is a wonderful system and I promise to take a photo when I swap out the Autumn things for Christmas. It only takes up a small amount of space and since the containers are not very heavy, I can stack them five or more high and retrieve them by myself.
> 
> It does PAY to keep things in order.
> 
> My closets are also all wonderfully organized. Those pretty boxes that Keith teases me about buying from Winners and Michael's and so forth are absolutely wonderful to keep all of my different supplies in. They are strong and well-made and they are not unattractive so that if I have them out for a day or two while I am working on a particular project, they aren't messy looking or an eyesore. (I have to get MORE - but don't tell anyone! I am a box hoarder I think!)
> 
> Nothing feels better than having all of your supplies in order. And believe it or not - even though we have a small place, there is room to spare! There are some half empty shelves and room for projects in progress or additional supplies. The trick here is to keep up with things and take an hour or so every so often to re-organize and make sure that things are in order. (AND to get rid of the things you don't need! I LOVE donating and giving away my finished projects to people who appreciate them! I give them to friends and family and what is left I donate to help the feral cats in our area. It is far better than packing things away and allowing them to be damaged or ruined! It gives me a good feeling to help them too!)
> 
> By the time I finished, it was almost dinner. I wound up spending an hour or so cutting out orders and getting things ready to mail today. I didn't get much designing done, but I still had a very nice and fulfilling day.
> 
> Today I will be working on a new painting design. As I sit here this morning, I am basking in my nice clean and organized home. I feel like I am in a good place and ready to work on a new design. I really feel good about things.
> 
> It is foggy here today. Still warm for the season. But from what I hear, the cold weather is on its way. Before long I will be parking my Mustang for the duration and spending much more time here at home. I don't mind though - I am prepared.
> 
> After the holiday yesterday, it is hard to believe it is Wednesday. It feels more like a Monday to me. Soon the weekend will be here again. Time moves much too quickly!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!


My poor tree is all "nakie" almost! It looks sad! And I am painting SNOWMEN today! I should be painting something AUTUMN to save it! I will have to do something for it next. . .

They say it will get cooler here. We had the windows all opened all weekend (even overnight!) But the cold should be here in a day or two.

Thank you on the candle tray, Anna! It is one of my favorites. Since you like Edgar, I have another picture to share. When we got home from the gym today, there was a little plastic skeleton floating in the kitty's water! I am sure SOMEONE swiped it yesterday when I was putting the Halloween stuff away! Then I looked again and here is what I saw . . . (I think it was a CONSPIRACY!!)


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*

I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.

Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.

I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.

I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.

I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.

So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .

Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)










Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)










Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)










Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!










Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.










I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.










I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.

Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?

So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.

It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.

Winter is coming! 

Have a beautiful Thursday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


I think winter is here. Sheesh! It's frickin cold here in KY. I do not like cold weather.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


I was wondering but I see you finally mentioned sparkles as I knew you had to have that. The cold is already here as we haven't been above freezing for the last couple of days. Afraid to try the shop as not sure my equipment would even work.
Wanted to tell you that I finished one of the last set of ornaments in Purpleheart and it came out great. Also have some in walnut, oak and mahogany all in 1/4" as my planer won't go any thinner.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Oh soooo cute! Love these snowmen. This will be a great project to do with my great-niece. I like the eyes better when you added more highlight. Gives them even more personality.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!





> I think winter is here. Sheesh! It s frickin cold here in KY. I do not like cold weather.
> 
> - Roger


I'll be glad when you start on Easter, Shelia! Cheers, Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


BTW, Awesome painting on those!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Hi, you guys! Thank you all for stopping by. I am glad you like the new snowmen. I had to go to Yarmouth today to get some things to get ready for winter. On the way back, we picked up Keith's mom and had her here until dinner and later. So I didn't get much done today, but I got a lot done anyway. 

I still have some refining on the little snowmen, but I am pretty happy for the most part with them. They will be fun and quick and cute and I like them. I want to make more simpler patterns like this too, as it seems many people like doing simpler things and can learn from them. I am really excited about the things to come.

Topamax - I will be working on Easter stuff probably when there is a couple of feet of snow on the ground, so maybe you would prefer when I will be working on NEXT Christmas' things!  Remember I work months ahead of times.

Take care and thank you all. I will talk to you tomorrow!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Snowmen to Paint*
> 
> I am going to be quick here today because we have some errands to to in Yarmouth this morning. I want to go there and get back and still have time to get some things done.
> 
> Yesterday I was working on a new pattern that I will be offering free for my painting followers. It has been a while since I swapped it out and I thought it was time anyway for something new.
> 
> I chose to make a couple of fun snowmen. But instead of using the traditional colors, I wanted to use a little different color palette. I had seen some stickers that used some pretty blues and greens and I liked the overall look a lot. That way the snowmen can be kept around after the holidays (maybe for that "All Season Tree" that I KNOW you all have been thinking about starting!) or on a wreath or even to make larger wall hangings.
> 
> I used to look at the month of January so bland and depressing. After all the fun holiday decorations and fanfare, it seemed so bleak when everything got packed up until the next year came. But since I started having an "All Season Tree" I found that I actually look forward to every month, as I get to swap out my decorations and give my entire place a new and fun look.
> 
> I decided to offer two new ornaments of just the snowman's head. I wanted them to be simple and fast and something that everyone can try. I also love painting plaids and designs. My OCD kicks in and I like building the design layer by layer. What looks to be pretty detailed and complex is really just a series of lines. All simple when approached one layer at a time.
> 
> So I have already talked too much! Here we go with the photos . . .
> 
> Below are the initial base coats. (We call this the "ugly stage" - although the next couple of steps aren't really very pretty either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes some basic shading of the faces, then some lines and dots. (Pretty simple, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun starts! I am adding some lines in what some would perhaps think are unusual colors next. This is simple to do, and really builds your skills of painting lines. The good thing about it is if you "goof" a little, you won't really notice it by the time the shading and highlighting is added. (I would never tell!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the really fun part - shading! I love added the deep, rich colors! This is what really brings the painting alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we add in the 'snow' faces by stippling the white over the cream colored faces. This gives the snowmen depth and dimension. Details are added as well, but for now I didn't take many more photos. I will for the pattern when I re-paint the pieces later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little adjustment in the eyes. I added some more hilights. I may change them a bit more for the final pattern. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also try a set of these using "traditional" colors. I am still thinking. I will be offering the wood cut pieces, but I think that they can be painted on card stock, round ornaments or just about anything. They are fast and fun and I really like how the colors came out (I had my doubts!) I especially like the plaid and the only thing I would change is that I may add a thin gold metallic line in it.
> 
> Oh . . . and SPARKLES! Snowmen HAVE to have some sparkles, don't they?
> 
> So that is what I accomplished yesterday. They came out pretty nice. The pattern will be ready in a day or so. I hope by the weekend. I am going to do another painting pattern as well in the near future I think. I really had fun with this.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia. We are still experiencing the warm weather, but we understand the cold is on its way. Time to stock up on some supplies and get ready for the duration.
> 
> Winter is coming!
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!





> Hi, you guys! Thank you all for stopping by.
> Sheila Landry (scrollgirl)


U R welcome. We're watching U even when we don't comment ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

*I "Hatched" a New Idea!*

It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.

It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.

So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!

But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.

My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.

So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.

Keith thinks I am crazy.

Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though. 

On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.

What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.

It was worth a shot anyway. . .

So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!

By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.

So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:










I love their sweet little faces! 










I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:










They just came out so cute and fluffy!










Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:










They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!










They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!

You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.

I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.

We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!

I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.

The best is yet to come!

Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *I "Hatched" a New Idea!*
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.
> 
> It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.
> 
> So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!
> 
> But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.
> 
> My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.
> 
> So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy.
> 
> Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though.
> 
> On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.
> 
> What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.
> 
> It was worth a shot anyway. . .
> 
> So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!
> 
> By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.
> 
> So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just came out so cute and fluffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!
> 
> You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.
> 
> I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.
> 
> The best is yet to come!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Sheila -

You may also want to try polymer clay.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I "Hatched" a New Idea!*
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.
> 
> It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.
> 
> So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!
> 
> But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.
> 
> My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.
> 
> So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy.
> 
> Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though.
> 
> On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.
> 
> What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.
> 
> It was worth a shot anyway. . .
> 
> So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!
> 
> By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.
> 
> So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just came out so cute and fluffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!
> 
> You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.
> 
> I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.
> 
> The best is yet to come!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Thanks, Steve. Polymer clay is another option. However, I really like working with fibers. I actually have some clay here and some sculpting supplies because I was thinking about this for a while. I was going to do some Steampunk clay jewelry for myself (still may!) with clay as the base. I may wind up using some of the clay for the accessories. I can see it fitting in there.

 Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I "Hatched" a New Idea!*
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.
> 
> It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.
> 
> So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!
> 
> But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.
> 
> My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.
> 
> So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy.
> 
> Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though.
> 
> On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.
> 
> What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.
> 
> It was worth a shot anyway. . .
> 
> So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!
> 
> By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.
> 
> So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just came out so cute and fluffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!
> 
> You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.
> 
> I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.
> 
> The best is yet to come!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


You are having way too much fun!  These are so adorable. I can see you are going to have lots of fun with your Easter and Spring designs. The winter will fly by for you. Must look this method up. I have no idea how you would get this working but it's a great way to sculpt.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I "Hatched" a New Idea!*
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.
> 
> It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.
> 
> So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!
> 
> But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.
> 
> My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.
> 
> So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy.
> 
> Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though.
> 
> On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.
> 
> What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.
> 
> It was worth a shot anyway. . .
> 
> So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!
> 
> By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.
> 
> So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just came out so cute and fluffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!
> 
> You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.
> 
> I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.
> 
> The best is yet to come!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


I am finishing up my free snowmen pattern today Anna and then tomorrow I am working on some "winter wear" for these little chicks! No reason that they can't be winter chicks as well as spring, right?

Yes - I am having a blast! 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *I "Hatched" a New Idea!*
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.
> 
> It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.
> 
> So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!
> 
> But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.
> 
> My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.
> 
> So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy.
> 
> Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though.
> 
> On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.
> 
> What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.
> 
> It was worth a shot anyway. . .
> 
> So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!
> 
> By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.
> 
> So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just came out so cute and fluffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!
> 
> You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.
> 
> I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.
> 
> The best is yet to come!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Sheila,

I was kind of with Keith on this . . . thinking you were going stark raving mad, but those chicks are just too cute!!

L/W

P.S. I showed my mom your last Perfect World panel and she was absolutely blown away!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I "Hatched" a New Idea!*
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for me. While some of you who read every day may have thought that I didn't post because I had nothing interesting to share, I assure you it was quite the opposite. I have so much fun news and many different and new ideas for designing and I was just so engrossed with them that I didn't take the time to post. Besides - I thought it would be better to wait until I had something to show you so you wouldn't think I had gone completely crazy. Some ideas are best kept to ourselves for the time being.
> 
> It all began a few weeks ago when I was thinking about what I wanted to design next both with my woodworking patterns as well as my painting patterns. I understand that some of you don't see the correlation, but I assure you that there is one (at least in my mind!) It would be a waste of time to try to explain how I think, so you have to trust me on this one. More often than not when I am looking for inspiration for one type of creating, another type comes to mind. I am finding lately that my designing has no limits, and with the world at our fingertips through our computers, we have access to an entire world of possibilities.
> 
> So I was browsing around and trying to think of a way to create some UNIQUE painting patterns. I have always wanted to create some cute and fun painting packets with all kinds of animals (especially CATS) doing all kinds of fun things. I showed you my bears in my last post and you can see that I loved to 'play' with them and dress them for all kinds of occasions and holidays. Wouldn't they make wonderful subjects for a series of painting or scrolling projects? I think they would!
> 
> But mohair is quite expensive and has its limitations. We have so little room here and I remember not only the extravagant cost of the pelts (about $130 and up USD per yard of fabric), but also the large amount of space it would cost to store the supplies, fabric, tools and ultimately, the bears. Not that I won't be using them at all, but I didn't think it would be a good option right now for me.
> 
> My main issue, as I also stated previously, is that I need a subject to draw from. I am not good with drawing from nothing, and do far better having something to look at. I want to create a set of characters - each with their own personality - that I will be able to depict in different situations and costumes. Kind of a story line. I needed them to be re-positionable and consistent in size (at least in relation to each other) so that they make sense. I also wanted to create them myself so that they would be unique to me. After all - how many cartoon-y mice, bears, chicks, cats have we seen? Even with my snowmen that I showed the other day I realized that it is hard to make a "UNIQUE" snowman. Each one is basic and simply consists of a carrot nose, black eyes and mouth.
> 
> So what I decided to do was build my own models. This way, I can claim them as my own and dress them any way I wish and draw to my heart's content without worrying that I am infringing on someone else's idea.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy.
> 
> Or at least he did until yesterday. I thik he sees the potential of my idea and while he still kind of knows that I like to march to my own drummer, he is seeing that my thought process on this may not be so off the wall as he had initially thought. I doubt if he will ever admit it though.
> 
> On Thursday, we spent the day in Yarmouth stocking up for winter. I needed to renew my license plate so we thought it was a great opportunity to get our 'pre-winter shopping' done. On the way home we stopped at the post office and lo and behold - my supplies that I have been waiting for had finally arrived! It was like Christmas came a month early.
> 
> What I ordered were supplies to do some sculpting in the form of needle felting. What needle felting is, is creating items using natural wool fibers and in essence poking them with a needle to condense them together to form objects. When done correctly, you can work the wool like clay, and it is a great deal of fun to create and shape things. I had never done anything like this before and I spent the past several weeks reading and watching videos and learning the process of doing this. I figured it wouldn't be difficult because I already have a pretty good knowledge of drawing and anatomy of animals. This is where I feel that ALL art forms can work hand in had with each other and all learning can be applied across the board to many different types of creating.
> 
> It was worth a shot anyway. . .
> 
> So after reading and reading and reading some more, I was more than ready to implement what I learned. Yesterday I was so engrossed with 'creating' that I worked right past my blogging time! I spent the bulk of the morning creating my first piece - a cute yellow chick I think I will call "Nugget". I was pleased with how he/she came out (I haven't decided yet if Nugget is female or male) but I did have to go through the process of doing something for the first time and all that goes with that. I learned more than you can imagine!
> 
> By dinner time, I was ready to try again. I decided to make the next chick white, and I haven't thought of a name for him yet. The process of creating him did go much quicker and I was thrilled with the results. I am very, very excited about what this new form of designing will bring to all my design work.
> 
> So here are the photos of Nugget and "Mr. No-Name" for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can "paint" using the wool! See Mr. No-Name's wing tips? I added some charcoal colored wool there for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just came out so cute and fluffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me holding one so you can see the scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have complete wire armatures so they are able to be posed any way I choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to help so much with my designing in so many ways!
> 
> You can't deny that this will be incredibly FUN to create using these darling animals! My head is just spinning with ideas! I already have the first scene planned for them, and I will be working on it this week.
> 
> I also have the new painting pattern to work on as well as a couple of scroll saw pattern ideas. I just need to calm down and do them one at a time.
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and the ground has a thin veil of white on it this morning. I am thinking it will be a "jammie weekend", as I got a couple of new sets of winter jammies on our excursion the other day. I have a pot of soup to make and no pressing things to do outside my own door. It is going to be a wonderful weekend!
> 
> I hope you like my two chicks! Once again, if you could see in my head I think you would be as excited as I am! I feel truly fortunate to have such a fun time doing my job. Thank you all for your continued support and encouragement.
> 
> The best is yet to come!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


I smile when I read your comment, L/W. I suppose that I am learning that sometimes it is best to keep quiet about something until I have something to show. Part of that too is that I suppose I am a little timid about if something is all built up by me and DOESN'T work - I may look foolish. But I suppose that we all fail at things sometime and I am no different. Every idea doesn't always work out how it should. That is part of life.

I am still working on the Perfect World sampler some evenings, but now I am more torn than ever. I can however see how even THAT part of creating will come in handy when making things for these characters. As I said - it is all related. And I will be using the scroll saw as well today for some of the parts for these chicks. But I prefer to surprise you all with what I am doing there.

It is all good and all makes life fun and enjoyable. I am glad your mom likes the sampler. When I am finished, I will post good, clean pictures in a single album so everything will be together to view. I will certainly let everyone here know when that is available.

Thanks as always for your input. I hope you have a wonderful Sunday! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Winter is Coming"*

I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.

With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!

The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?

My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.

Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":










Oh what fun we will have!

The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.










The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:










. . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:










All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.

I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)

I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?




























I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!

I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!

I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!










It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.

It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


way cool sheila

you have an unlimited imagination
and a keen eye for creativity

very nice addition 
to the family


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


Thank you David! If the cats get hold of them it is "Winner, winner chicken dinner" for them! I had purchased a little wool sheep when I was in PEI this summer and look what they did to him -










(RIP, little sheep! :'( )

I need to keep them safe!

Have a great Monday!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


I have another outlet for your creativity! Illustrator and writer of children's books. I think these would be wonderful characters in a children's book . They are adorable! I love the detail you have put into them - they have personalities.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


Yes - they are going to have story lines with them of course. You know me! I love a good critter story! I want to think of a name that I can call the entire group of the animals. I have lots to do! 

Thank you always for your kind words and support, Anna. I really do appreciate it!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


Oh my, Sheila, I can see lots of adventures(and wardrobe changes) ahead for these two little fluffy felters! They are adorable. Poor lil sheep. Carry on intrepid chicks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


You could do 12 months of wardrobes ;-) Maybe these will replace the geese in everyone's front yard down south?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Winter is Coming"*
> 
> I know those are not words that all of us like hearing. But long before Game of Thrones was ever thought of, Keith used to tease me because I used that phrase frequently this time of year as I purchased extra essentials and prepared for the long, cold days ahead when we may not be able to get to the store. Being prepared is important and coming from Chicago, I was no stranger to sudden snow squalls which left the area crippled for sometimes several days. Now living in rural Nova Scotia, I feel that it is even more important to prepare myself for the colder months ahead, and that means stocking up on some things and bringing out our cold weather clothing.
> 
> With that in mind, I thought of making some cute accessories for my little chicks that I created earlier this week. As I mentioned in the previous post, I plan on using these new little critters as models for some of my painting projects. I want to give each one a personality and place them in situations and "adventures" that will be fun and entertaining to not only you all, but also myself. After all - isn't having fun in this life something that we should treasure? I certainly think so! And if we can bring smiles to others along the way - all the better!
> 
> The other day I showed you photos of my new critters. I created them from a needle felting kit that I purchased from Sarafina Fiber Art, which I found while surfing the web. Sara Renzulli offers wonderful kits and tutorials and supplies for making a wide array of darling creatures using natural wool fibers. While I have always loved this art form, I never saw such a comprehensive place to not only learn, but purchase supplies. I watched a couple of Sara's videos on YouTube and I knew immediately that I was hooked and it would be my next adventure in creating. My plan is to not only create some of the critters via kits, but also design my own and use them for 'subjects' for some of my painting projects. I mentioned earlier that I need a 'subject' to paint (well - I feel better with one anyway) and I plan on making some critters to dress up and put into different situations to use as my subjects. How fun is that?
> 
> My first two chicks came out nice, and I was very happy with them. My head was spinning though as the ideas flooded in. What a wonderful new chapter to my designing and painting life this will be - as well as woodworking! I decided to name my chicks Nugget and Peep. Nugget is the yellow chick - named by my neighbor Lee. I decided Nugget would be female as well. Peep would be the white chick and a male. I think it will be fun to play with them and put them in lots of fun situations.
> 
> Meet "Peep" and "Nugget":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what fun we will have!
> 
> The first thing that came to mind after naming them was that "Winter is Coming". I thought that it would be appropriate for them would be to get them ready for the season. The first order of business would be snow shoes. After all, their little feet would sink right into the snow I would imagine! I didn't want any "frozen Nuggets"! So I made them each a pair of little snow shoes on the scroll saw. I laced them with some pure wool yarn that I had and I added the tie-ons with the raffia that came from their kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next order of business was their head gear. Since they don't have any hair to speak of, I didn't want their little chick ears getting cold. So I made Peep a cute touque with ear flaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Nugget some woolen ear muffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these were done with needle felting wool fibers.
> 
> I also made Nugget a matching scarf, because she can be subject to catching colds. Peep (being a man) refused to allow me to make him a scarf, saying he NEVER gets sick! (I hope not - I would think he would be a CRANKY patient!)
> 
> I think that they both look quite fetching in their little outfits, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be the beginning of a lot of fun adventures!
> 
> I hope you enjoy meeting them and I thank you all for your kind words of encouragement so far. I also want to thank Sara for bringing such a wonderful form of creativity to us all! She really inspires us and makes things fun and easy!
> 
> I am running late today (Google and Picasa were acting up!) so I had better sign off. Before I go, I want my painting followers to know I posted a new FREE painting pattern on our site. I call these snowmen "Just Two Flakes" and the pattern is up for you to download and enjoy for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is right here on my Free Patterns and Resources page, as well as the sample pattern of the scroll sawn sleigh ornaments for those of you who scroll saw to enjoy. I hope to keep ALL of you very, very busy this winter.
> 
> It is Monday and that is my favorite day of the week! A great day to plan and enjoy a whole new week ahead.(Remember - Winter is coming!) I wish you all have a wonderful day!


Yes - there are going to be plenty of adventures for these little fellas and many of their friends. I hope you will enjoy them.  Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ornaments in the Works*

Today's post is going to be short (I promise!) I am busy at the drawing table creating a new pattern of ornaments for the scroll sawyers. My friend Leldon requested it and I always like to do what I can to accommodate him. He helps me so much with going over our patterns and proof reading for me.

It is hard to proof read your own patterns. Especially for people like Keith and myself who crate so many of them. We try to keep a similar format to them and be consistent, but sometimes when we use a template of a similar pattern for our instructions, we accidentally leave something in that that shouldn't be. After the hundreds of patterns we create, it is sometimes difficult not to just read through them without noticing errors or inconsistencies. That is where another pair of eyes come in handy.

In any case, I am busy drawing this morning and I hope to get to a point where I can do some cutting today. It would be nice to have these cut out and ready for the next site update, which will come a little later on this week. (Boy! Those two week intervals come so quickly!)

With that said, I will show you a little 'teaser' of what I am doing:










It isn't a lot to see, but I think it will be a nice project.

As usual, you will have to stay tuned . . .

I wish you all a fabulous Tuesday! Have fun and do something that will make your heart happy!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slow and Steady*

I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.

I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.

I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.

I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.

What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.

With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)

It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:










Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.










With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!

So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.










I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.
> 
> I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.
> 
> I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.
> 
> I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.
> 
> What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.
> 
> With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)
> 
> It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!
> 
> So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


so exciting! I really like how the damask style looks when scrolled.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.
> 
> I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.
> 
> I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.
> 
> I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.
> 
> What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.
> 
> With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)
> 
> It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!
> 
> So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I am still working on your last set of damask style ornaments. Have done them in purpleheart, walnut, mahogany, oak and BB. I really like the purpleheart as is a beautiful color when finished.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.
> 
> I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.
> 
> I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.
> 
> I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.
> 
> What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.
> 
> With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)
> 
> It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!
> 
> So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


These are beautiful Sheila! I love the damask patterns. Your creativity is endless! I'm a slow creative worker (I can be very speedy at things I don't like i.e housework!) but I do enjoy the journey and the process of creating.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.
> 
> I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.
> 
> I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.
> 
> I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.
> 
> What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.
> 
> With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)
> 
> It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!
> 
> So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you all! I had a great time finishing them up in lots of different ways yesterday! You can see them in the next blog post. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.
> 
> I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.
> 
> I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.
> 
> I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.
> 
> What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.
> 
> With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)
> 
> It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!
> 
> So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Your cuts are always so precise and very clean. Always a pleasure viewing your wares


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slow and Steady*
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am not a fast worker. Be it painting, scroll sawing, sewing or anything else, I find that it usually takes me quite a bit longer than the average person to accomplish most things.
> 
> I also admit that it used to bother me, but as I get older, it doesn't seem to do so as much anymore. As we accumulate large quantities of what we are making, adding to the pile just seems to . . . well . . . add to the pile and sometimes I feel that things lose their 'special-ness' when they just one of perhaps hundreds of similar objects.
> 
> I look at our website and that is a clear example to me. I think that between Keith and myself, we are offering over 500 patterns. Every once in a while we dig out something we liked that was created perhaps a year or to ago and feature it on a certain area of our site and I am amazed at how many of those patterns sell. I think that unless someone wants to spend the time to go through each category, things are bound to get lost among the hundreds of patterns we are selling. There just isn't a good way to show that many choices at once.
> 
> I suppose it can be viewed as a good problem to have.
> 
> What it has done though, is help me feel secure about things and it has allowed me to not only pursue other media to create with, but to really take my time on the new projects that I do. There is no sense of urgency or rushed feeling when it comes to adding new designs. We are gaining new customers every day and to those who just recently discovered us, everything we have is new. The large variety of choices we offer can be somewhat overwhelming. So I sit myself down and tell myself that what is most important is not the quantity of new patterns, but the quality of them. So far, that has been the formula for my success. Slow and steady.
> 
> With that said, I completed my new drawings that I showed yesterday in time for me to head to the scroll saw. The pattern for the new set of ornaments will be ready for tomorrow's site update, and I am pretty pleased with how they are looking so far. As I mentioned yesterday, my friend Leldon suggested I make a set of Damask style ornaments in Christmas light bulb shapes, as he thought they would be pretty popular. It didn't take much convincing on my part, as I love the Damask style and think it translates perfectly to the scroll saw. (Take note - I actually LIKE something that seems to be an ongoing trend! That doesn't often happen!)
> 
> It took me about three or four hours to cut the 12 pieces, and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is about 4" tall and I created them using 3/16" maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me being me however, you know these aren't done just yet. (You know me better than that!) I not only plan to apply some beautiful crystals to them, but I have a couple additional 'surprises' in store as to how you can make them several different ways. I think that when those of you go to sell these at a craft fair or other similar venue, or give them as gifts, you want them to stand out and look incredible. Depending on what you plan on doing with them, I have a couple of ideas that will bring them from 'pretty' to 'outstanding'. These lights are really going to shine!
> 
> So today will be spent 'playing' and having fun with these. I am already excited because not only do I see them in my head as I want them to be, but even seeing them here 'nakie' they look good already. It's a pretty good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see what I do. I am pretty excited about it, and I hope that things come out as nice as I hope they will. I think that even though it may take a tad more time to add the 'extras' - it will be very much worth it. While I could just call it a day and crank out another design, I wouldn't feel right doing so knowing that there are other ways to make these even 'better'. Slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you Roger!  I am glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Different Strokes for Different Folks*

I had a very busy day yesterday. But it was the kind of day that was also a great deal of fun. (I have had a lot of those lately!) I spent the majority of it decorating my new SLD485 Holiday Lights Damask ornaments that I previewed to you yesterday. I had cut several sets of them because I knew I wanted to play with them and experiment with many of the wonderful finishes that I had here from DecoArt and hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I had several ideas of how I wanted to do these in my head and decided to divide up the ornaments and just show them all. That way my customers can choose to make them in the way that appeals to them the most.

I started off simple, using pastel colored rhinestone on the maple ornaments. I found that many people are migrating toward pastel colors for Christmas and I thought they came out beautiful:










I thought that the small amount of 'bling' really made these ornaments stand out, and they looked wonderful on the light maple pieces.

I then decorated the other half of the maple version using deep, jewel toned rhinestones. This gave them a more traditional look and were equally elegant and pretty:










I can't decide which I like best. They would be very nice finished off with some pretty ribbon to hang them that matched the stones.

Then I decorated the plywood versions of the ornaments. I had stacked a couple of layers beneath the maple ornaments when cutting so I would have more ornaments to experiment with. For the first group, I used DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paint in deep, jewel tones and then I added a layer of DecoArt Craft Twinkles over each one. I liked the larger size of the glitter in Craft Twinkles for these pieces. While my usual 'go-to' product is the Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint, I really wanted these ornaments to shine! I think they came out beautiful!










I then experimented using some beautiful pastel Chalky Finish paint. I loved the contrast of the ultra-matte Chalky Finish paint with the beautiful and shiny stones. For the tops of the ornaments, I changed the color from gold metallic to silver metallic, as I further softened the look. I absolutely love the DecoArt Chalky paint. They are creamy and cover beautifully and the colors are just amazing!










Finally, I tried some regular DecoArt Acrylic paints - again in soft pastel colors, but this time I painted a layer of clear Crystal Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint on them.










I wanted them to look like they were dipped in sugar, and I think that the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint was the perfect choice to accomplish that. They really look stunning and may very well be my favorite version:










It certainly is fun to see the huge number of options for these ornaments. I will be explaining all the colors and products that I have used for them in the pattern packet, so everyone can choose their own favorite.

I am writing the pattern up today, as well as getting the patterns for these new items on the site and sending out a newsletter to announce the new products we have added. So if you subscribe to our newsletter, please watch for it - it should be emailed by late afternoon.

Keith also has three new plaques that he is presenting. His Bible plaque series has really been popular and he has had many requests for additional phrases. This time he added the following:

SLDK403 Romans 15:13










Psalms 34: 18-19










And Luke 2:10-11










He also created a set so you can choose any three of the several large Bible plaque sayings for a great price. It is located here : SLDKLSSET1.

If you are looking for any of the DecoArt products that I mentioned, you can find them at your local craft supplier or also see them and order them online at the DecoArt Website. Not only do they have an online store, but their site is filled with free videos and patterns that show all kinds of fun ways to use their awesome products. I know you will have fun there!

Well - that is all for today's post. Time for me to get moving and writing. I hope you enjoyed seeing this project presented in so many different ways. This process can easily be applied to so many of your other projects, too. I think it is great to make things that are different and unique. I hope you agree.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes for Different Folks*
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday. But it was the kind of day that was also a great deal of fun. (I have had a lot of those lately!) I spent the majority of it decorating my new SLD485 Holiday Lights Damask ornaments that I previewed to you yesterday. I had cut several sets of them because I knew I wanted to play with them and experiment with many of the wonderful finishes that I had here from DecoArt and hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I had several ideas of how I wanted to do these in my head and decided to divide up the ornaments and just show them all. That way my customers can choose to make them in the way that appeals to them the most.
> 
> I started off simple, using pastel colored rhinestone on the maple ornaments. I found that many people are migrating toward pastel colors for Christmas and I thought they came out beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the small amount of 'bling' really made these ornaments stand out, and they looked wonderful on the light maple pieces.
> 
> I then decorated the other half of the maple version using deep, jewel toned rhinestones. This gave them a more traditional look and were equally elegant and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide which I like best. They would be very nice finished off with some pretty ribbon to hang them that matched the stones.
> 
> Then I decorated the plywood versions of the ornaments. I had stacked a couple of layers beneath the maple ornaments when cutting so I would have more ornaments to experiment with. For the first group, I used DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paint in deep, jewel tones and then I added a layer of DecoArt Craft Twinkles over each one. I liked the larger size of the glitter in Craft Twinkles for these pieces. While my usual 'go-to' product is the Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint, I really wanted these ornaments to shine! I think they came out beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then experimented using some beautiful pastel Chalky Finish paint. I loved the contrast of the ultra-matte Chalky Finish paint with the beautiful and shiny stones. For the tops of the ornaments, I changed the color from gold metallic to silver metallic, as I further softened the look. I absolutely love the DecoArt Chalky paint. They are creamy and cover beautifully and the colors are just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tried some regular DecoArt Acrylic paints - again in soft pastel colors, but this time I painted a layer of clear Crystal Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to look like they were dipped in sugar, and I think that the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint was the perfect choice to accomplish that. They really look stunning and may very well be my favorite version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is fun to see the huge number of options for these ornaments. I will be explaining all the colors and products that I have used for them in the pattern packet, so everyone can choose their own favorite.
> 
> I am writing the pattern up today, as well as getting the patterns for these new items on the site and sending out a newsletter to announce the new products we have added. So if you subscribe to our newsletter, please watch for it - it should be emailed by late afternoon.
> 
> Keith also has three new plaques that he is presenting. His Bible plaque series has really been popular and he has had many requests for additional phrases. This time he added the following:
> 
> SLDK403 Romans 15:13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psalms 34: 18-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke 2:10-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a set so you can choose any three of the several large Bible plaque sayings for a great price. It is located here : SLDKLSSET1.
> 
> If you are looking for any of the DecoArt products that I mentioned, you can find them at your local craft supplier or also see them and order them online at the DecoArt Website. Not only do they have an online store, but their site is filled with free videos and patterns that show all kinds of fun ways to use their awesome products. I know you will have fun there!
> 
> Well - that is all for today's post. Time for me to get moving and writing. I hope you enjoyed seeing this project presented in so many different ways. This process can easily be applied to so many of your other projects, too. I think it is great to make things that are different and unique. I hope you agree.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Love the damask light bulb ornaments. I think my favourite set are the strong coloured metallic ones but they are all beautiful. Keith does an awesome job on his plaques.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes for Different Folks*
> 
> I had a very busy day yesterday. But it was the kind of day that was also a great deal of fun. (I have had a lot of those lately!) I spent the majority of it decorating my new SLD485 Holiday Lights Damask ornaments that I previewed to you yesterday. I had cut several sets of them because I knew I wanted to play with them and experiment with many of the wonderful finishes that I had here from DecoArt and hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I had several ideas of how I wanted to do these in my head and decided to divide up the ornaments and just show them all. That way my customers can choose to make them in the way that appeals to them the most.
> 
> I started off simple, using pastel colored rhinestone on the maple ornaments. I found that many people are migrating toward pastel colors for Christmas and I thought they came out beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the small amount of 'bling' really made these ornaments stand out, and they looked wonderful on the light maple pieces.
> 
> I then decorated the other half of the maple version using deep, jewel toned rhinestones. This gave them a more traditional look and were equally elegant and pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide which I like best. They would be very nice finished off with some pretty ribbon to hang them that matched the stones.
> 
> Then I decorated the plywood versions of the ornaments. I had stacked a couple of layers beneath the maple ornaments when cutting so I would have more ornaments to experiment with. For the first group, I used DecoArt Dazzling Metallic paint in deep, jewel tones and then I added a layer of DecoArt Craft Twinkles over each one. I liked the larger size of the glitter in Craft Twinkles for these pieces. While my usual 'go-to' product is the Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint, I really wanted these ornaments to shine! I think they came out beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then experimented using some beautiful pastel Chalky Finish paint. I loved the contrast of the ultra-matte Chalky Finish paint with the beautiful and shiny stones. For the tops of the ornaments, I changed the color from gold metallic to silver metallic, as I further softened the look. I absolutely love the DecoArt Chalky paint. They are creamy and cover beautifully and the colors are just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tried some regular DecoArt Acrylic paints - again in soft pastel colors, but this time I painted a layer of clear Crystal Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to look like they were dipped in sugar, and I think that the Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint was the perfect choice to accomplish that. They really look stunning and may very well be my favorite version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is fun to see the huge number of options for these ornaments. I will be explaining all the colors and products that I have used for them in the pattern packet, so everyone can choose their own favorite.
> 
> I am writing the pattern up today, as well as getting the patterns for these new items on the site and sending out a newsletter to announce the new products we have added. So if you subscribe to our newsletter, please watch for it - it should be emailed by late afternoon.
> 
> Keith also has three new plaques that he is presenting. His Bible plaque series has really been popular and he has had many requests for additional phrases. This time he added the following:
> 
> SLDK403 Romans 15:13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psalms 34: 18-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke 2:10-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a set so you can choose any three of the several large Bible plaque sayings for a great price. It is located here : SLDKLSSET1.
> 
> If you are looking for any of the DecoArt products that I mentioned, you can find them at your local craft supplier or also see them and order them online at the DecoArt Website. Not only do they have an online store, but their site is filled with free videos and patterns that show all kinds of fun ways to use their awesome products. I know you will have fun there!
> 
> Well - that is all for today's post. Time for me to get moving and writing. I hope you enjoyed seeing this project presented in so many different ways. This process can easily be applied to so many of your other projects, too. I think it is great to make things that are different and unique. I hope you agree.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you so much, Anna! I am glad you enjoy our new things. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Walking Before Running*

You may or may not have noticed that I took a few days off of blogging here. It wasn't because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I was rather focused on what I was doing and I wasn't sure if the process that I was working on would be interesting to you all. At least not at this time.

I have always loved to create. Be it crayons, wood, paint, sewing, needlework, or any of countless forms of media - if i could make something out of it, I would. I don't always understand where my need to 'make things' comes from, but I know I have had it for as long as I can remember. If anyone had a pre-determined destiny, I think that it was me.

I began blogging to document my woodworking pattern process. So many people inquired about what designing and being a pattern designer entailed that when the opportunity to write a daily blog arose, I thought this would be the perfect answer. I believe it has been over four years now that I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis and I believe it has offered some insight to many of you as to what being a designer entails. I never mind sharing because I feel the more that others know, the more interested they will be in crafting in general - any type of crafting. And that I believe will benefit us all.

But over these past four plus years I look back and see how things have changed for me. I have somewhat expanded not only my own designing scope, but also have opened myself to learn other forms of creating. This, I believe, can only improve my abilities as a designer and an artist, as I am a firm believer that no matter what media you create in, art in any form greatly overlaps. So much of what I learn from drawing and painting can be applied to my scroll saw patterns. The same goes for my sewing and needlework. For each venue requires one to learn shape, form, depth color theory, and many other aspects of creating things. The more I expand my own abilities, the more I see how they can apply across the board to my creating. I feel that it makes me a better artist and designer.

It also keeps my ideas fresh and flowing. Hardly a week goes by when I am not asked where I get all of my ideas. I think by opening my mind and looking at all the creative things around me (in any form) it keeps things fresh and exciting and it fuels my creativity. If I only looked at wood and scroll saw projects, I certainly would become flat and uninteresting. I think of how mundane things would be if I would limit myself to only one type of designing and I know that for me, I need to feed my creative soul a varied diet of creative possibilities. I thrive on learning new things and I love to see how I can take a new skill or media and merge it with what I already know. It keeps things fun and fresh and flowing.

Last week I showed you some little chicks that I needle felted. This was my first time trying this media and I became immediately fascinated with the process. I can see many ways of how I can use this process not only in my painting designs, but also in my woodworking and scrolling designs. While you may not see the correlation between the two, you just need to check back every now and then and I assure you it will happen. It is too much to explain right now.

After completing the website update on Thursday, I rewarded myself with a gift of time which I slated for exploring and learning more about the needle felting. I have some ideas in my head as to what I want to do with this art form, but before I can run with them, I needed to learn the basics. I was very pleased with my first projects (Nugget and Peep, pictured below) and I had a great time making the little props for them to help them tell their story.

While I was greatly encouraged by the outcome of these little characters (thanks to the wonderful instructional videos provided by Sara Renzulli of Sarafina Fiber Arts) I knew I still have a mountain of information to learn. In order to implement my own ideas, I need to learn to walk before I can run, and learn not only the basics of construction, but also the different fibers and how they react to what I am doing with them and the overall 'feel' of things. I decided to dedicate my weekend to doing so.

I began by making a mouse, using the kit I bought from Sara and following the video. Through that process, my little grey mouse "Misfit" was created. I am calling him Misfit because he is quite full of errors. His torso is too long, his face is rather goofy, and several other things didn't come out quite right.










But he does have a certain charm to him, and while I contemplated abandoning him altogether, I decided to keep him around as a reminder of the beginning of my journey down this path. The more I look at him, the more endearing he has become.

I immediately got 'back on the horse' and tried again making another mouse. This time I created Carla. I adjusted some things with her and I am happier with her, but she is still not exactly what I envisioned.










I did take this photo of one of her hands, though. On the left is Carla's hand, in which I used a different method than what was taught in the video. On the right was the rather messy hand that I attempted and abandoned. I think I made quite an improvement.










I then moved on to beginning one of my own patterns. I created the wire armature for a baby Emporer Penguin that I want to try on my own. My only instructions for that will be photographs of real baby penguins and it will be interesting to see how it will come out. However, I got to the point of baking the clay that I am using for the claws on the feet and I kind of chickened out. I wanted to work more with laying the fibers correctly before I moved ahead on the penguin.

So yesterday I made several of these cute baby harp seals. (Again, the video is available on Sara's site).



















I was very pleased with how these came out and learned a little more with each one.

I am sharing this because many times I only post the final products of what I create. While on the outside it may appear that things just dome easy to me, often they do not. I never mind sharing my failures as well as my successes because I don't want to give the false impression that there isn't a degree of learning involved in most everything we do. While many aspects of different types of art and creating overlap, there is still the factor of learning the limitations and abilities that each new forma of media possesses. It is only by learning to walk first that we are able to run later on.

I thank you all for being so supportive of all of my creative venues. I understand that those of you who do woodworking may not have much of an interest in sewing or painting or sculpting. And those who paint may not find woodworking very fascinating. But I believe that all of these different aspects of creating makes me the designer I am, and they all play an important part in each aspect of what I do. I am glad that most of you enjoy seeing everything and I hope that by sharing all these different types of creating with you, it may help peak your own interests and expand your own creativity.

That would be amazing!




























Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Walking Before Running*
> 
> You may or may not have noticed that I took a few days off of blogging here. It wasn't because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I was rather focused on what I was doing and I wasn't sure if the process that I was working on would be interesting to you all. At least not at this time.
> 
> I have always loved to create. Be it crayons, wood, paint, sewing, needlework, or any of countless forms of media - if i could make something out of it, I would. I don't always understand where my need to 'make things' comes from, but I know I have had it for as long as I can remember. If anyone had a pre-determined destiny, I think that it was me.
> 
> I began blogging to document my woodworking pattern process. So many people inquired about what designing and being a pattern designer entailed that when the opportunity to write a daily blog arose, I thought this would be the perfect answer. I believe it has been over four years now that I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis and I believe it has offered some insight to many of you as to what being a designer entails. I never mind sharing because I feel the more that others know, the more interested they will be in crafting in general - any type of crafting. And that I believe will benefit us all.
> 
> But over these past four plus years I look back and see how things have changed for me. I have somewhat expanded not only my own designing scope, but also have opened myself to learn other forms of creating. This, I believe, can only improve my abilities as a designer and an artist, as I am a firm believer that no matter what media you create in, art in any form greatly overlaps. So much of what I learn from drawing and painting can be applied to my scroll saw patterns. The same goes for my sewing and needlework. For each venue requires one to learn shape, form, depth color theory, and many other aspects of creating things. The more I expand my own abilities, the more I see how they can apply across the board to my creating. I feel that it makes me a better artist and designer.
> 
> It also keeps my ideas fresh and flowing. Hardly a week goes by when I am not asked where I get all of my ideas. I think by opening my mind and looking at all the creative things around me (in any form) it keeps things fresh and exciting and it fuels my creativity. If I only looked at wood and scroll saw projects, I certainly would become flat and uninteresting. I think of how mundane things would be if I would limit myself to only one type of designing and I know that for me, I need to feed my creative soul a varied diet of creative possibilities. I thrive on learning new things and I love to see how I can take a new skill or media and merge it with what I already know. It keeps things fun and fresh and flowing.
> 
> Last week I showed you some little chicks that I needle felted. This was my first time trying this media and I became immediately fascinated with the process. I can see many ways of how I can use this process not only in my painting designs, but also in my woodworking and scrolling designs. While you may not see the correlation between the two, you just need to check back every now and then and I assure you it will happen. It is too much to explain right now.
> 
> After completing the website update on Thursday, I rewarded myself with a gift of time which I slated for exploring and learning more about the needle felting. I have some ideas in my head as to what I want to do with this art form, but before I can run with them, I needed to learn the basics. I was very pleased with my first projects (Nugget and Peep, pictured below) and I had a great time making the little props for them to help them tell their story.
> 
> While I was greatly encouraged by the outcome of these little characters (thanks to the wonderful instructional videos provided by Sara Renzulli of Sarafina Fiber Arts) I knew I still have a mountain of information to learn. In order to implement my own ideas, I need to learn to walk before I can run, and learn not only the basics of construction, but also the different fibers and how they react to what I am doing with them and the overall 'feel' of things. I decided to dedicate my weekend to doing so.
> 
> I began by making a mouse, using the kit I bought from Sara and following the video. Through that process, my little grey mouse "Misfit" was created. I am calling him Misfit because he is quite full of errors. His torso is too long, his face is rather goofy, and several other things didn't come out quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he does have a certain charm to him, and while I contemplated abandoning him altogether, I decided to keep him around as a reminder of the beginning of my journey down this path. The more I look at him, the more endearing he has become.
> 
> I immediately got 'back on the horse' and tried again making another mouse. This time I created Carla. I adjusted some things with her and I am happier with her, but she is still not exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take this photo of one of her hands, though. On the left is Carla's hand, in which I used a different method than what was taught in the video. On the right was the rather messy hand that I attempted and abandoned. I think I made quite an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to beginning one of my own patterns. I created the wire armature for a baby Emporer Penguin that I want to try on my own. My only instructions for that will be photographs of real baby penguins and it will be interesting to see how it will come out. However, I got to the point of baking the clay that I am using for the claws on the feet and I kind of chickened out. I wanted to work more with laying the fibers correctly before I moved ahead on the penguin.
> 
> So yesterday I made several of these cute baby harp seals. (Again, the video is available on Sara's site).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out and learned a little more with each one.
> 
> I am sharing this because many times I only post the final products of what I create. While on the outside it may appear that things just dome easy to me, often they do not. I never mind sharing my failures as well as my successes because I don't want to give the false impression that there isn't a degree of learning involved in most everything we do. While many aspects of different types of art and creating overlap, there is still the factor of learning the limitations and abilities that each new forma of media possesses. It is only by learning to walk first that we are able to run later on.
> 
> I thank you all for being so supportive of all of my creative venues. I understand that those of you who do woodworking may not have much of an interest in sewing or painting or sculpting. And those who paint may not find woodworking very fascinating. But I believe that all of these different aspects of creating makes me the designer I am, and they all play an important part in each aspect of what I do. I am glad that most of you enjoy seeing everything and I hope that by sharing all these different types of creating with you, it may help peak your own interests and expand your own creativity.
> 
> That would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I see a story coming on! You could write a beautiful book about these cute creatures. I agree with you - branching out into different mediums adds to creativity and enhances the mediums already used. I'm in the process of learning the MUDding method. It opens up a whole new world of possibilities.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Walking Before Running*
> 
> You may or may not have noticed that I took a few days off of blogging here. It wasn't because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I was rather focused on what I was doing and I wasn't sure if the process that I was working on would be interesting to you all. At least not at this time.
> 
> I have always loved to create. Be it crayons, wood, paint, sewing, needlework, or any of countless forms of media - if i could make something out of it, I would. I don't always understand where my need to 'make things' comes from, but I know I have had it for as long as I can remember. If anyone had a pre-determined destiny, I think that it was me.
> 
> I began blogging to document my woodworking pattern process. So many people inquired about what designing and being a pattern designer entailed that when the opportunity to write a daily blog arose, I thought this would be the perfect answer. I believe it has been over four years now that I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis and I believe it has offered some insight to many of you as to what being a designer entails. I never mind sharing because I feel the more that others know, the more interested they will be in crafting in general - any type of crafting. And that I believe will benefit us all.
> 
> But over these past four plus years I look back and see how things have changed for me. I have somewhat expanded not only my own designing scope, but also have opened myself to learn other forms of creating. This, I believe, can only improve my abilities as a designer and an artist, as I am a firm believer that no matter what media you create in, art in any form greatly overlaps. So much of what I learn from drawing and painting can be applied to my scroll saw patterns. The same goes for my sewing and needlework. For each venue requires one to learn shape, form, depth color theory, and many other aspects of creating things. The more I expand my own abilities, the more I see how they can apply across the board to my creating. I feel that it makes me a better artist and designer.
> 
> It also keeps my ideas fresh and flowing. Hardly a week goes by when I am not asked where I get all of my ideas. I think by opening my mind and looking at all the creative things around me (in any form) it keeps things fresh and exciting and it fuels my creativity. If I only looked at wood and scroll saw projects, I certainly would become flat and uninteresting. I think of how mundane things would be if I would limit myself to only one type of designing and I know that for me, I need to feed my creative soul a varied diet of creative possibilities. I thrive on learning new things and I love to see how I can take a new skill or media and merge it with what I already know. It keeps things fun and fresh and flowing.
> 
> Last week I showed you some little chicks that I needle felted. This was my first time trying this media and I became immediately fascinated with the process. I can see many ways of how I can use this process not only in my painting designs, but also in my woodworking and scrolling designs. While you may not see the correlation between the two, you just need to check back every now and then and I assure you it will happen. It is too much to explain right now.
> 
> After completing the website update on Thursday, I rewarded myself with a gift of time which I slated for exploring and learning more about the needle felting. I have some ideas in my head as to what I want to do with this art form, but before I can run with them, I needed to learn the basics. I was very pleased with my first projects (Nugget and Peep, pictured below) and I had a great time making the little props for them to help them tell their story.
> 
> While I was greatly encouraged by the outcome of these little characters (thanks to the wonderful instructional videos provided by Sara Renzulli of Sarafina Fiber Arts) I knew I still have a mountain of information to learn. In order to implement my own ideas, I need to learn to walk before I can run, and learn not only the basics of construction, but also the different fibers and how they react to what I am doing with them and the overall 'feel' of things. I decided to dedicate my weekend to doing so.
> 
> I began by making a mouse, using the kit I bought from Sara and following the video. Through that process, my little grey mouse "Misfit" was created. I am calling him Misfit because he is quite full of errors. His torso is too long, his face is rather goofy, and several other things didn't come out quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he does have a certain charm to him, and while I contemplated abandoning him altogether, I decided to keep him around as a reminder of the beginning of my journey down this path. The more I look at him, the more endearing he has become.
> 
> I immediately got 'back on the horse' and tried again making another mouse. This time I created Carla. I adjusted some things with her and I am happier with her, but she is still not exactly what I envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did take this photo of one of her hands, though. On the left is Carla's hand, in which I used a different method than what was taught in the video. On the right was the rather messy hand that I attempted and abandoned. I think I made quite an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to beginning one of my own patterns. I created the wire armature for a baby Emporer Penguin that I want to try on my own. My only instructions for that will be photographs of real baby penguins and it will be interesting to see how it will come out. However, I got to the point of baking the clay that I am using for the claws on the feet and I kind of chickened out. I wanted to work more with laying the fibers correctly before I moved ahead on the penguin.
> 
> So yesterday I made several of these cute baby harp seals. (Again, the video is available on Sara's site).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with how these came out and learned a little more with each one.
> 
> I am sharing this because many times I only post the final products of what I create. While on the outside it may appear that things just dome easy to me, often they do not. I never mind sharing my failures as well as my successes because I don't want to give the false impression that there isn't a degree of learning involved in most everything we do. While many aspects of different types of art and creating overlap, there is still the factor of learning the limitations and abilities that each new forma of media possesses. It is only by learning to walk first that we are able to run later on.
> 
> I thank you all for being so supportive of all of my creative venues. I understand that those of you who do woodworking may not have much of an interest in sewing or painting or sculpting. And those who paint may not find woodworking very fascinating. But I believe that all of these different aspects of creating makes me the designer I am, and they all play an important part in each aspect of what I do. I am glad that most of you enjoy seeing everything and I hope that by sharing all these different types of creating with you, it may help peak your own interests and expand your own creativity.
> 
> That would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Oh, Anna - you have been one of my biggest inspirations. I love how you embrace so many mediums as well, through your scrolling, carving, painting, etc., etc.

I suppose I don't want to be pigeon-holed into one area only. There is so many wonderful ways to create! Thank you for always supporting and encouraging my deviations! I am glad you enjoy seeing them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More New Scroll Saw Designs! *

Today's post is going to be rather short (well - by my standards anyway!) Both Keith and I are working very hard to get some more new designs to you for your holiday crafting.

Keith just finished a beautiful new set of ornaments that are in his very popular filigree style. I believe he finished up the pattern last night and he should be making them available on the site sometime later today. I think they are just stunning:










I also have been working on a couple of new scroll sawing designs as well. Today I will be cutting the latest one out and hopefully I will have photos for you tomorrow. Here is a sample however to show you:










It isn't much, I know - but it may give you a little idea.

There are just too many ideas and not enough time!

So I will stick to my promise and keep things short today. I already finished up a small project that I wanted to work on today and got that under my belt. Now it is off to the scroll saw for me!

I wish you all a beautiful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Scroll Saw Designs! *
> 
> Today's post is going to be rather short (well - by my standards anyway!) Both Keith and I are working very hard to get some more new designs to you for your holiday crafting.
> 
> Keith just finished a beautiful new set of ornaments that are in his very popular filigree style. I believe he finished up the pattern last night and he should be making them available on the site sometime later today. I think they are just stunning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been working on a couple of new scroll sawing designs as well. Today I will be cutting the latest one out and hopefully I will have photos for you tomorrow. Here is a sample however to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't much, I know - but it may give you a little idea.
> 
> There are just too many ideas and not enough time!
> 
> So I will stick to my promise and keep things short today. I already finished up a small project that I wanted to work on today and got that under my belt. Now it is off to the scroll saw for me!
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful Tuesday!


Oh Keith, how mean! You come up with these beautiful designs AFTER I'm out of the workshop!  Love your filigree ornaments. Ah well, they will just have to be added to the project list in January. Sheila your design looks very intriguing. Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Meet "Aurora"*

My goodness yesterday just flew by! It was one of those days when I was busy from the moment I awoke and before I knew it, it was getting dark out. I had several things happening at once, and after I returned from my errands, I got my new design ready to cut on the saw. But after I had things all lined up on my wood pieces, I saw that some revisions were needed on the pattern and the old cliche of "back to the drawing board" rang true. After tweaking things a bit, I was able to begin cutting my new design, which I will hopefully finish up today.

I also cut another design that I had been working on. This one was not for a pattern per se, but for an accessory piece that I was making for one of my new needle felting creations. I had such a nice response on them, even before I was finished with making them. I think I am going to try selling some of them on Etsy and see how things go. But that story will be for another blog . . .

In any case - I had envisioned a snowflake shaped iceberg for my little harp seal to sit on. I decided to name her "Aurora" for reasons that will become apparent soon.

In addition to drawing up my new design, I also drew up a little base for Aurora. It is a two piece snowflake base, made of beautiful hard maple. Aurora was very excited when she saw it all completed!










She was even more excited when I pulled out my beautiful DecoArt Metallic and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint:










She knew right then and there that her base would look really special! I mixed the darker turquoise metallic paint with the white metallic paint for a softer color:










. . . and I painted the lower base with that. What a beautiful shine it had!










I finished painting the two pieces with both the blue and white tones of metallic paints, and then added two or three coats of blue and clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to make them really look like sparkly snow. I wish you could see them in person. They are awesome!

Then came the really fun part! After allowing the pieces to dry completely, I got out my pretty Aurora Borealis hot fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. At this time, Aurora didn't have a name yet. She squealed with delight and kept shouting at me "Put MORE on! MORE!" That is when I decided to call her "Aurora!"










Her base came out BEAUTIFUL!!!










She was so excited, she just jumped right on! "Look at how nicely I fit!" she said!










From time to time she jumped off and just gazed at her new base, just admiring how pretty it was. "It's MAGICAL!" she sighed.










She played on it and posed with it for hours!



















I finally had to take her off somewhere around midnight. It was time to go to bed. She jumped right into the palm of my hand and told me "Thanks, mom! It is the BEST and PRETTIEST snowflake I ever saw!










And with that, I tucked her into bed. I sure have one happy seal!

As for my other design, it is on my agenda for today. I have several hours of cutting to do, but I am very encouraged by the design so far. While it isn't the easiest thing I cut, it looks to be very much worth the time and effort. Here is another peek at what is to come:










With that said - I had better be off to start my day. Aurora has just awoke and she is already playing up on her snowflake! It looks like she will be one happy seal pup!

I hope you all have a wonderful day. Have some fun and do something creative. It is good for your soul!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet "Aurora"*
> 
> My goodness yesterday just flew by! It was one of those days when I was busy from the moment I awoke and before I knew it, it was getting dark out. I had several things happening at once, and after I returned from my errands, I got my new design ready to cut on the saw. But after I had things all lined up on my wood pieces, I saw that some revisions were needed on the pattern and the old cliche of "back to the drawing board" rang true. After tweaking things a bit, I was able to begin cutting my new design, which I will hopefully finish up today.
> 
> I also cut another design that I had been working on. This one was not for a pattern per se, but for an accessory piece that I was making for one of my new needle felting creations. I had such a nice response on them, even before I was finished with making them. I think I am going to try selling some of them on Etsy and see how things go. But that story will be for another blog . . .
> 
> In any case - I had envisioned a snowflake shaped iceberg for my little harp seal to sit on. I decided to name her "Aurora" for reasons that will become apparent soon.
> 
> In addition to drawing up my new design, I also drew up a little base for Aurora. It is a two piece snowflake base, made of beautiful hard maple. Aurora was very excited when she saw it all completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was even more excited when I pulled out my beautiful DecoArt Metallic and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knew right then and there that her base would look really special! I mixed the darker turquoise metallic paint with the white metallic paint for a softer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I painted the lower base with that. What a beautiful shine it had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished painting the two pieces with both the blue and white tones of metallic paints, and then added two or three coats of blue and clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to make them really look like sparkly snow. I wish you could see them in person. They are awesome!
> 
> Then came the really fun part! After allowing the pieces to dry completely, I got out my pretty Aurora Borealis hot fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. At this time, Aurora didn't have a name yet. She squealed with delight and kept shouting at me "Put MORE on! MORE!" That is when I decided to call her "Aurora!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her base came out BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited, she just jumped right on! "Look at how nicely I fit!" she said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time she jumped off and just gazed at her new base, just admiring how pretty it was. "It's MAGICAL!" she sighed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She played on it and posed with it for hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take her off somewhere around midnight. It was time to go to bed. She jumped right into the palm of my hand and told me "Thanks, mom! It is the BEST and PRETTIEST snowflake I ever saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I tucked her into bed. I sure have one happy seal!
> 
> As for my other design, it is on my agenda for today. I have several hours of cutting to do, but I am very encouraged by the design so far. While it isn't the easiest thing I cut, it looks to be very much worth the time and effort. Here is another peek at what is to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said - I had better be off to start my day. Aurora has just awoke and she is already playing up on her snowflake! It looks like she will be one happy seal pup!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Have some fun and do something creative. It is good for your soul!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Sheila,

I don't think you have enough to do and suggest that you start writing children's books, too! LOL

Your needle felting creations are adorable.

It was worth the time it took to open the photos individually after my dial-up repeatedly timed-out before they would open. Thanks for sharing so much variety.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet "Aurora"*
> 
> My goodness yesterday just flew by! It was one of those days when I was busy from the moment I awoke and before I knew it, it was getting dark out. I had several things happening at once, and after I returned from my errands, I got my new design ready to cut on the saw. But after I had things all lined up on my wood pieces, I saw that some revisions were needed on the pattern and the old cliche of "back to the drawing board" rang true. After tweaking things a bit, I was able to begin cutting my new design, which I will hopefully finish up today.
> 
> I also cut another design that I had been working on. This one was not for a pattern per se, but for an accessory piece that I was making for one of my new needle felting creations. I had such a nice response on them, even before I was finished with making them. I think I am going to try selling some of them on Etsy and see how things go. But that story will be for another blog . . .
> 
> In any case - I had envisioned a snowflake shaped iceberg for my little harp seal to sit on. I decided to name her "Aurora" for reasons that will become apparent soon.
> 
> In addition to drawing up my new design, I also drew up a little base for Aurora. It is a two piece snowflake base, made of beautiful hard maple. Aurora was very excited when she saw it all completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was even more excited when I pulled out my beautiful DecoArt Metallic and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knew right then and there that her base would look really special! I mixed the darker turquoise metallic paint with the white metallic paint for a softer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I painted the lower base with that. What a beautiful shine it had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished painting the two pieces with both the blue and white tones of metallic paints, and then added two or three coats of blue and clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to make them really look like sparkly snow. I wish you could see them in person. They are awesome!
> 
> Then came the really fun part! After allowing the pieces to dry completely, I got out my pretty Aurora Borealis hot fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. At this time, Aurora didn't have a name yet. She squealed with delight and kept shouting at me "Put MORE on! MORE!" That is when I decided to call her "Aurora!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her base came out BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited, she just jumped right on! "Look at how nicely I fit!" she said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time she jumped off and just gazed at her new base, just admiring how pretty it was. "It's MAGICAL!" she sighed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She played on it and posed with it for hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take her off somewhere around midnight. It was time to go to bed. She jumped right into the palm of my hand and told me "Thanks, mom! It is the BEST and PRETTIEST snowflake I ever saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I tucked her into bed. I sure have one happy seal!
> 
> As for my other design, it is on my agenda for today. I have several hours of cutting to do, but I am very encouraged by the design so far. While it isn't the easiest thing I cut, it looks to be very much worth the time and effort. Here is another peek at what is to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said - I had better be off to start my day. Aurora has just awoke and she is already playing up on her snowflake! It looks like she will be one happy seal pup!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Have some fun and do something creative. It is good for your soul!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Oh, thank you LW ! You are not the first one to tell me that.  Perhaps one day when I run out of things to do. 

I am glad you like Aurora! I just love her. She is one piece I don't think I will part with. I do have her siblings though that I may sell. We shall see . . .

Have a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Meet "Aurora"*
> 
> My goodness yesterday just flew by! It was one of those days when I was busy from the moment I awoke and before I knew it, it was getting dark out. I had several things happening at once, and after I returned from my errands, I got my new design ready to cut on the saw. But after I had things all lined up on my wood pieces, I saw that some revisions were needed on the pattern and the old cliche of "back to the drawing board" rang true. After tweaking things a bit, I was able to begin cutting my new design, which I will hopefully finish up today.
> 
> I also cut another design that I had been working on. This one was not for a pattern per se, but for an accessory piece that I was making for one of my new needle felting creations. I had such a nice response on them, even before I was finished with making them. I think I am going to try selling some of them on Etsy and see how things go. But that story will be for another blog . . .
> 
> In any case - I had envisioned a snowflake shaped iceberg for my little harp seal to sit on. I decided to name her "Aurora" for reasons that will become apparent soon.
> 
> In addition to drawing up my new design, I also drew up a little base for Aurora. It is a two piece snowflake base, made of beautiful hard maple. Aurora was very excited when she saw it all completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was even more excited when I pulled out my beautiful DecoArt Metallic and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knew right then and there that her base would look really special! I mixed the darker turquoise metallic paint with the white metallic paint for a softer color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I painted the lower base with that. What a beautiful shine it had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished painting the two pieces with both the blue and white tones of metallic paints, and then added two or three coats of blue and clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to make them really look like sparkly snow. I wish you could see them in person. They are awesome!
> 
> Then came the really fun part! After allowing the pieces to dry completely, I got out my pretty Aurora Borealis hot fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. At this time, Aurora didn't have a name yet. She squealed with delight and kept shouting at me "Put MORE on! MORE!" That is when I decided to call her "Aurora!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her base came out BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited, she just jumped right on! "Look at how nicely I fit!" she said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time she jumped off and just gazed at her new base, just admiring how pretty it was. "It's MAGICAL!" she sighed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She played on it and posed with it for hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take her off somewhere around midnight. It was time to go to bed. She jumped right into the palm of my hand and told me "Thanks, mom! It is the BEST and PRETTIEST snowflake I ever saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I tucked her into bed. I sure have one happy seal!
> 
> As for my other design, it is on my agenda for today. I have several hours of cutting to do, but I am very encouraged by the design so far. While it isn't the easiest thing I cut, it looks to be very much worth the time and effort. Here is another peek at what is to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said - I had better be off to start my day. Aurora has just awoke and she is already playing up on her snowflake! It looks like she will be one happy seal pup!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Have some fun and do something creative. It is good for your soul!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


You are so artistic Sheila. Always enjoy all of your posts. (and Keith's output as well… )


----------



## scrollgirl

*May Your Day Be Merry*

No. I did not go shopping.

I my 53 years of life on this planet, I have not once participated in what began as an after Thanksgiving Day event but now encompasses anything from a week prior to a week after Thanksgiving. I was (somewhat) shocked to even see "Black Friday" events held here in Canada, as this country's Thanksgiving is held in early October. I can't help to just shake my head and think it is all about greed. When I read the stories of violence and panic and rudeness, I wonder what our "civilized" world has come to. Perhaps we should just throw a steak into a cage of starving dogs instead. The results would be just about the same.

Do you think I am a bit touchy about the subject?

I would have to say it is one of my least favorite days of the year.

I received a notice from an online store which I purchase supplies from that they were hosting a 20% across-the-board site sale for two days only. I dismissed it, as I have several of the other emailed offers that I have been sent over the last couple of weeks. However, when I looked through yesterday's mail (in Canada it was a 'run of the mill' day) I browsed their catalog and saw an item I was considering to purchase from them listed at regular price. I had been toying with the idea of purchasing it for some time, as it is a "want" rather than a "need" and I knew I would probably just get it to have it if I ever did do the deed, as it was a craft item and my plate is quite full.

But seeing the regular price of $24.99 I thought that perhaps getting the 20% off would make it worth it - just so I could have it in my stash. I retrieved my email from my email trash and the 20% certainly was valid until today.

Hum . . .

So I went to the site to look up the item, and lo and behold - There was the item I had considered. Only now it was marked to $28.11, which was about a 19% increase from the regular price.

Imagine that.

I may just be acting over-sensitive, but it rather disgusted me. I doubt that I will ever buy anything from that company again. Just on principle. It was a clear reminder why all these 'super sales' annoy me and leave such a bad taste in my mouth.

Oh well - it saved me about $25.

Yesterday was a very low-key day for me. I still celebrate Thanksgiving every year at the end of November - even though I now live in Canada. In the 11 years that I have been here, I haven't missed one. Sometimes it was with family. Sometimes it was with friends. Other times it was just me and the cats. It is my way of remaining connected to my American roots.

This year was rather quiet, but I think one of the nicest ones in recent years. I had intended to have Keith's mom and our dear friends Bernie and Ellen over for a full turkey dinner. I always make a full dinner, whether it be for many or just for myself. One of the bonuses of the day is having the house smell of turkey. It is just my own preference.

But living in Nova Scotia, we had snow/rain/ice warnings and Ellen called the day before with worry in her voice about them. After speaking to her, we decided that we would have our dinner together sometime after the holidays, when the days were quiet and long. I didn't want them to risk driving on icy, hilly roads and I knew that if she did come, it would only be out of obligation.

Our neighbor Lee also needed assistance, as he needed one of us to drive him to Yarmouth for a minor medical procedure that he had to have done. Keith wound up doing so, as the Mustang that I drive does not do well in either ice or snow. Besides, Keith doesn't know how to make a turkey dinner. So they left in the morning for what was supposed to be a short time and he would bring his mom on the way home.

But hospitals and doctors being what they are, it turned out that the short appointment was delayed several hours and to make a long story short, they arrived home about 5:30 - just about when dinner was finished. As a result, I spent the day here with the cats, preparing the full but simple meal and reflecting on Thanksgivings past. Since we have no 'regular tv', I had some soft music on. First Christmas music then I switched to some of my favorite classics such as Vavaldi, Rachmoninoff and Mozart. There even came a point where I was able to sit and read through some of my painting books. That may seem like a small thing, but it rarely happens, since I am always on the go with something. It was truly a 'day off' for me.

When Keith and his mom arrived, we had a wonderful dinner. There were leftovers, but not too many left overs. Just enough to enjoy again without getting tired of things. We didn't stuff ourselves, and had a wonderful evening. His mom worked on her embroidery and I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler until past 11. It was a wonderful day.

Today I am moving a bit slow. I wound up staying up until nearly 2am and I awoke later than my normal 6am. I have much that I want to accomplish today, but I am happy that my holiday went so well. There is much I am grateful for. I spoke to my son briefly yesterday and my daughter the day before. Both are healthy and doing well. I spoke to a good friend of mine too yesterday and he is happy and busy and that also makes me feel good. I have a wonderful little family here and many extended family and friends whom fill my life each day with joy and laughter. What more do I need?

I will be finishing up my next project today on the scroll saw. As I took the photo this morning of part of what was cut, it made me think how fitting it was to see:










The word describes not only the upcoming season, but my life in general. And for that - I am thankful.

I wish you all a wonderful, safe and "merry" day!

Happy Friday!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *May Your Day Be Merry*
> 
> No. I did not go shopping.
> 
> I my 53 years of life on this planet, I have not once participated in what began as an after Thanksgiving Day event but now encompasses anything from a week prior to a week after Thanksgiving. I was (somewhat) shocked to even see "Black Friday" events held here in Canada, as this country's Thanksgiving is held in early October. I can't help to just shake my head and think it is all about greed. When I read the stories of violence and panic and rudeness, I wonder what our "civilized" world has come to. Perhaps we should just throw a steak into a cage of starving dogs instead. The results would be just about the same.
> 
> Do you think I am a bit touchy about the subject?
> 
> I would have to say it is one of my least favorite days of the year.
> 
> I received a notice from an online store which I purchase supplies from that they were hosting a 20% across-the-board site sale for two days only. I dismissed it, as I have several of the other emailed offers that I have been sent over the last couple of weeks. However, when I looked through yesterday's mail (in Canada it was a 'run of the mill' day) I browsed their catalog and saw an item I was considering to purchase from them listed at regular price. I had been toying with the idea of purchasing it for some time, as it is a "want" rather than a "need" and I knew I would probably just get it to have it if I ever did do the deed, as it was a craft item and my plate is quite full.
> 
> But seeing the regular price of $24.99 I thought that perhaps getting the 20% off would make it worth it - just so I could have it in my stash. I retrieved my email from my email trash and the 20% certainly was valid until today.
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> So I went to the site to look up the item, and lo and behold - There was the item I had considered. Only now it was marked to $28.11, which was about a 19% increase from the regular price.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> I may just be acting over-sensitive, but it rather disgusted me. I doubt that I will ever buy anything from that company again. Just on principle. It was a clear reminder why all these 'super sales' annoy me and leave such a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Oh well - it saved me about $25.
> 
> Yesterday was a very low-key day for me. I still celebrate Thanksgiving every year at the end of November - even though I now live in Canada. In the 11 years that I have been here, I haven't missed one. Sometimes it was with family. Sometimes it was with friends. Other times it was just me and the cats. It is my way of remaining connected to my American roots.
> 
> This year was rather quiet, but I think one of the nicest ones in recent years. I had intended to have Keith's mom and our dear friends Bernie and Ellen over for a full turkey dinner. I always make a full dinner, whether it be for many or just for myself. One of the bonuses of the day is having the house smell of turkey. It is just my own preference.
> 
> But living in Nova Scotia, we had snow/rain/ice warnings and Ellen called the day before with worry in her voice about them. After speaking to her, we decided that we would have our dinner together sometime after the holidays, when the days were quiet and long. I didn't want them to risk driving on icy, hilly roads and I knew that if she did come, it would only be out of obligation.
> 
> Our neighbor Lee also needed assistance, as he needed one of us to drive him to Yarmouth for a minor medical procedure that he had to have done. Keith wound up doing so, as the Mustang that I drive does not do well in either ice or snow. Besides, Keith doesn't know how to make a turkey dinner. So they left in the morning for what was supposed to be a short time and he would bring his mom on the way home.
> 
> But hospitals and doctors being what they are, it turned out that the short appointment was delayed several hours and to make a long story short, they arrived home about 5:30 - just about when dinner was finished. As a result, I spent the day here with the cats, preparing the full but simple meal and reflecting on Thanksgivings past. Since we have no 'regular tv', I had some soft music on. First Christmas music then I switched to some of my favorite classics such as Vavaldi, Rachmoninoff and Mozart. There even came a point where I was able to sit and read through some of my painting books. That may seem like a small thing, but it rarely happens, since I am always on the go with something. It was truly a 'day off' for me.
> 
> When Keith and his mom arrived, we had a wonderful dinner. There were leftovers, but not too many left overs. Just enough to enjoy again without getting tired of things. We didn't stuff ourselves, and had a wonderful evening. His mom worked on her embroidery and I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler until past 11. It was a wonderful day.
> 
> Today I am moving a bit slow. I wound up staying up until nearly 2am and I awoke later than my normal 6am. I have much that I want to accomplish today, but I am happy that my holiday went so well. There is much I am grateful for. I spoke to my son briefly yesterday and my daughter the day before. Both are healthy and doing well. I spoke to a good friend of mine too yesterday and he is happy and busy and that also makes me feel good. I have a wonderful little family here and many extended family and friends whom fill my life each day with joy and laughter. What more do I need?
> 
> I will be finishing up my next project today on the scroll saw. As I took the photo this morning of part of what was cut, it made me think how fitting it was to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word describes not only the upcoming season, but my life in general. And for that - I am thankful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful, safe and "merry" day!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Happy Thanksgiving! And, I agree 100% with your observations/feelings about "Black Friday". Have a great weekend.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *May Your Day Be Merry*
> 
> No. I did not go shopping.
> 
> I my 53 years of life on this planet, I have not once participated in what began as an after Thanksgiving Day event but now encompasses anything from a week prior to a week after Thanksgiving. I was (somewhat) shocked to even see "Black Friday" events held here in Canada, as this country's Thanksgiving is held in early October. I can't help to just shake my head and think it is all about greed. When I read the stories of violence and panic and rudeness, I wonder what our "civilized" world has come to. Perhaps we should just throw a steak into a cage of starving dogs instead. The results would be just about the same.
> 
> Do you think I am a bit touchy about the subject?
> 
> I would have to say it is one of my least favorite days of the year.
> 
> I received a notice from an online store which I purchase supplies from that they were hosting a 20% across-the-board site sale for two days only. I dismissed it, as I have several of the other emailed offers that I have been sent over the last couple of weeks. However, when I looked through yesterday's mail (in Canada it was a 'run of the mill' day) I browsed their catalog and saw an item I was considering to purchase from them listed at regular price. I had been toying with the idea of purchasing it for some time, as it is a "want" rather than a "need" and I knew I would probably just get it to have it if I ever did do the deed, as it was a craft item and my plate is quite full.
> 
> But seeing the regular price of $24.99 I thought that perhaps getting the 20% off would make it worth it - just so I could have it in my stash. I retrieved my email from my email trash and the 20% certainly was valid until today.
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> So I went to the site to look up the item, and lo and behold - There was the item I had considered. Only now it was marked to $28.11, which was about a 19% increase from the regular price.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> I may just be acting over-sensitive, but it rather disgusted me. I doubt that I will ever buy anything from that company again. Just on principle. It was a clear reminder why all these 'super sales' annoy me and leave such a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Oh well - it saved me about $25.
> 
> Yesterday was a very low-key day for me. I still celebrate Thanksgiving every year at the end of November - even though I now live in Canada. In the 11 years that I have been here, I haven't missed one. Sometimes it was with family. Sometimes it was with friends. Other times it was just me and the cats. It is my way of remaining connected to my American roots.
> 
> This year was rather quiet, but I think one of the nicest ones in recent years. I had intended to have Keith's mom and our dear friends Bernie and Ellen over for a full turkey dinner. I always make a full dinner, whether it be for many or just for myself. One of the bonuses of the day is having the house smell of turkey. It is just my own preference.
> 
> But living in Nova Scotia, we had snow/rain/ice warnings and Ellen called the day before with worry in her voice about them. After speaking to her, we decided that we would have our dinner together sometime after the holidays, when the days were quiet and long. I didn't want them to risk driving on icy, hilly roads and I knew that if she did come, it would only be out of obligation.
> 
> Our neighbor Lee also needed assistance, as he needed one of us to drive him to Yarmouth for a minor medical procedure that he had to have done. Keith wound up doing so, as the Mustang that I drive does not do well in either ice or snow. Besides, Keith doesn't know how to make a turkey dinner. So they left in the morning for what was supposed to be a short time and he would bring his mom on the way home.
> 
> But hospitals and doctors being what they are, it turned out that the short appointment was delayed several hours and to make a long story short, they arrived home about 5:30 - just about when dinner was finished. As a result, I spent the day here with the cats, preparing the full but simple meal and reflecting on Thanksgivings past. Since we have no 'regular tv', I had some soft music on. First Christmas music then I switched to some of my favorite classics such as Vavaldi, Rachmoninoff and Mozart. There even came a point where I was able to sit and read through some of my painting books. That may seem like a small thing, but it rarely happens, since I am always on the go with something. It was truly a 'day off' for me.
> 
> When Keith and his mom arrived, we had a wonderful dinner. There were leftovers, but not too many left overs. Just enough to enjoy again without getting tired of things. We didn't stuff ourselves, and had a wonderful evening. His mom worked on her embroidery and I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler until past 11. It was a wonderful day.
> 
> Today I am moving a bit slow. I wound up staying up until nearly 2am and I awoke later than my normal 6am. I have much that I want to accomplish today, but I am happy that my holiday went so well. There is much I am grateful for. I spoke to my son briefly yesterday and my daughter the day before. Both are healthy and doing well. I spoke to a good friend of mine too yesterday and he is happy and busy and that also makes me feel good. I have a wonderful little family here and many extended family and friends whom fill my life each day with joy and laughter. What more do I need?
> 
> I will be finishing up my next project today on the scroll saw. As I took the photo this morning of part of what was cut, it made me think how fitting it was to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word describes not only the upcoming season, but my life in general. And for that - I am thankful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful, safe and "merry" day!
> 
> Happy Friday!


The old english font you used in the new design looks great. This would look really nice on a Christmas wreath.
Glad you had a good Thanksgiving. Time with friends and family are what this time of year is about - just my opinion.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *May Your Day Be Merry*
> 
> No. I did not go shopping.
> 
> I my 53 years of life on this planet, I have not once participated in what began as an after Thanksgiving Day event but now encompasses anything from a week prior to a week after Thanksgiving. I was (somewhat) shocked to even see "Black Friday" events held here in Canada, as this country's Thanksgiving is held in early October. I can't help to just shake my head and think it is all about greed. When I read the stories of violence and panic and rudeness, I wonder what our "civilized" world has come to. Perhaps we should just throw a steak into a cage of starving dogs instead. The results would be just about the same.
> 
> Do you think I am a bit touchy about the subject?
> 
> I would have to say it is one of my least favorite days of the year.
> 
> I received a notice from an online store which I purchase supplies from that they were hosting a 20% across-the-board site sale for two days only. I dismissed it, as I have several of the other emailed offers that I have been sent over the last couple of weeks. However, when I looked through yesterday's mail (in Canada it was a 'run of the mill' day) I browsed their catalog and saw an item I was considering to purchase from them listed at regular price. I had been toying with the idea of purchasing it for some time, as it is a "want" rather than a "need" and I knew I would probably just get it to have it if I ever did do the deed, as it was a craft item and my plate is quite full.
> 
> But seeing the regular price of $24.99 I thought that perhaps getting the 20% off would make it worth it - just so I could have it in my stash. I retrieved my email from my email trash and the 20% certainly was valid until today.
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> So I went to the site to look up the item, and lo and behold - There was the item I had considered. Only now it was marked to $28.11, which was about a 19% increase from the regular price.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> I may just be acting over-sensitive, but it rather disgusted me. I doubt that I will ever buy anything from that company again. Just on principle. It was a clear reminder why all these 'super sales' annoy me and leave such a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Oh well - it saved me about $25.
> 
> Yesterday was a very low-key day for me. I still celebrate Thanksgiving every year at the end of November - even though I now live in Canada. In the 11 years that I have been here, I haven't missed one. Sometimes it was with family. Sometimes it was with friends. Other times it was just me and the cats. It is my way of remaining connected to my American roots.
> 
> This year was rather quiet, but I think one of the nicest ones in recent years. I had intended to have Keith's mom and our dear friends Bernie and Ellen over for a full turkey dinner. I always make a full dinner, whether it be for many or just for myself. One of the bonuses of the day is having the house smell of turkey. It is just my own preference.
> 
> But living in Nova Scotia, we had snow/rain/ice warnings and Ellen called the day before with worry in her voice about them. After speaking to her, we decided that we would have our dinner together sometime after the holidays, when the days were quiet and long. I didn't want them to risk driving on icy, hilly roads and I knew that if she did come, it would only be out of obligation.
> 
> Our neighbor Lee also needed assistance, as he needed one of us to drive him to Yarmouth for a minor medical procedure that he had to have done. Keith wound up doing so, as the Mustang that I drive does not do well in either ice or snow. Besides, Keith doesn't know how to make a turkey dinner. So they left in the morning for what was supposed to be a short time and he would bring his mom on the way home.
> 
> But hospitals and doctors being what they are, it turned out that the short appointment was delayed several hours and to make a long story short, they arrived home about 5:30 - just about when dinner was finished. As a result, I spent the day here with the cats, preparing the full but simple meal and reflecting on Thanksgivings past. Since we have no 'regular tv', I had some soft music on. First Christmas music then I switched to some of my favorite classics such as Vavaldi, Rachmoninoff and Mozart. There even came a point where I was able to sit and read through some of my painting books. That may seem like a small thing, but it rarely happens, since I am always on the go with something. It was truly a 'day off' for me.
> 
> When Keith and his mom arrived, we had a wonderful dinner. There were leftovers, but not too many left overs. Just enough to enjoy again without getting tired of things. We didn't stuff ourselves, and had a wonderful evening. His mom worked on her embroidery and I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler until past 11. It was a wonderful day.
> 
> Today I am moving a bit slow. I wound up staying up until nearly 2am and I awoke later than my normal 6am. I have much that I want to accomplish today, but I am happy that my holiday went so well. There is much I am grateful for. I spoke to my son briefly yesterday and my daughter the day before. Both are healthy and doing well. I spoke to a good friend of mine too yesterday and he is happy and busy and that also makes me feel good. I have a wonderful little family here and many extended family and friends whom fill my life each day with joy and laughter. What more do I need?
> 
> I will be finishing up my next project today on the scroll saw. As I took the photo this morning of part of what was cut, it made me think how fitting it was to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word describes not only the upcoming season, but my life in general. And for that - I am thankful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful, safe and "merry" day!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Sheila,

We have much the same mindset. . . the simpler things of life, minus all the shopping greed. It does make life so much more pleasant.

Will we be seeing another Perfect World panel soon? I'm working on a pig cutting board out of curly maple for my niece to give to her prayer partner. My husband has made numerous cutting boards that my dad requested, but this is my first. It was a much more rewarding way to spend the day than dealing with crowds. And we enjoyed turkey a la king with fresh biscuits tonight after a full Thanksgiving dinner yesterday for just the two of us, while every day thanking God for everything. "In everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you." 1 Thessalonians 5:18

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *May Your Day Be Merry*
> 
> No. I did not go shopping.
> 
> I my 53 years of life on this planet, I have not once participated in what began as an after Thanksgiving Day event but now encompasses anything from a week prior to a week after Thanksgiving. I was (somewhat) shocked to even see "Black Friday" events held here in Canada, as this country's Thanksgiving is held in early October. I can't help to just shake my head and think it is all about greed. When I read the stories of violence and panic and rudeness, I wonder what our "civilized" world has come to. Perhaps we should just throw a steak into a cage of starving dogs instead. The results would be just about the same.
> 
> Do you think I am a bit touchy about the subject?
> 
> I would have to say it is one of my least favorite days of the year.
> 
> I received a notice from an online store which I purchase supplies from that they were hosting a 20% across-the-board site sale for two days only. I dismissed it, as I have several of the other emailed offers that I have been sent over the last couple of weeks. However, when I looked through yesterday's mail (in Canada it was a 'run of the mill' day) I browsed their catalog and saw an item I was considering to purchase from them listed at regular price. I had been toying with the idea of purchasing it for some time, as it is a "want" rather than a "need" and I knew I would probably just get it to have it if I ever did do the deed, as it was a craft item and my plate is quite full.
> 
> But seeing the regular price of $24.99 I thought that perhaps getting the 20% off would make it worth it - just so I could have it in my stash. I retrieved my email from my email trash and the 20% certainly was valid until today.
> 
> Hum . . .
> 
> So I went to the site to look up the item, and lo and behold - There was the item I had considered. Only now it was marked to $28.11, which was about a 19% increase from the regular price.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> I may just be acting over-sensitive, but it rather disgusted me. I doubt that I will ever buy anything from that company again. Just on principle. It was a clear reminder why all these 'super sales' annoy me and leave such a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Oh well - it saved me about $25.
> 
> Yesterday was a very low-key day for me. I still celebrate Thanksgiving every year at the end of November - even though I now live in Canada. In the 11 years that I have been here, I haven't missed one. Sometimes it was with family. Sometimes it was with friends. Other times it was just me and the cats. It is my way of remaining connected to my American roots.
> 
> This year was rather quiet, but I think one of the nicest ones in recent years. I had intended to have Keith's mom and our dear friends Bernie and Ellen over for a full turkey dinner. I always make a full dinner, whether it be for many or just for myself. One of the bonuses of the day is having the house smell of turkey. It is just my own preference.
> 
> But living in Nova Scotia, we had snow/rain/ice warnings and Ellen called the day before with worry in her voice about them. After speaking to her, we decided that we would have our dinner together sometime after the holidays, when the days were quiet and long. I didn't want them to risk driving on icy, hilly roads and I knew that if she did come, it would only be out of obligation.
> 
> Our neighbor Lee also needed assistance, as he needed one of us to drive him to Yarmouth for a minor medical procedure that he had to have done. Keith wound up doing so, as the Mustang that I drive does not do well in either ice or snow. Besides, Keith doesn't know how to make a turkey dinner. So they left in the morning for what was supposed to be a short time and he would bring his mom on the way home.
> 
> But hospitals and doctors being what they are, it turned out that the short appointment was delayed several hours and to make a long story short, they arrived home about 5:30 - just about when dinner was finished. As a result, I spent the day here with the cats, preparing the full but simple meal and reflecting on Thanksgivings past. Since we have no 'regular tv', I had some soft music on. First Christmas music then I switched to some of my favorite classics such as Vavaldi, Rachmoninoff and Mozart. There even came a point where I was able to sit and read through some of my painting books. That may seem like a small thing, but it rarely happens, since I am always on the go with something. It was truly a 'day off' for me.
> 
> When Keith and his mom arrived, we had a wonderful dinner. There were leftovers, but not too many left overs. Just enough to enjoy again without getting tired of things. We didn't stuff ourselves, and had a wonderful evening. His mom worked on her embroidery and I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler until past 11. It was a wonderful day.
> 
> Today I am moving a bit slow. I wound up staying up until nearly 2am and I awoke later than my normal 6am. I have much that I want to accomplish today, but I am happy that my holiday went so well. There is much I am grateful for. I spoke to my son briefly yesterday and my daughter the day before. Both are healthy and doing well. I spoke to a good friend of mine too yesterday and he is happy and busy and that also makes me feel good. I have a wonderful little family here and many extended family and friends whom fill my life each day with joy and laughter. What more do I need?
> 
> I will be finishing up my next project today on the scroll saw. As I took the photo this morning of part of what was cut, it made me think how fitting it was to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word describes not only the upcoming season, but my life in general. And for that - I am thankful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful, safe and "merry" day!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you all for the comments. I am sorry I didn't get back here until now. It was a busy day.  I hope you all had a great day and yes L/W - the simpler things are definitely the way to go. 

(By the way - I did just complete the next panel of my "A Perfect World" project last night. I will show it in the next few posts - I promise.  )

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*

Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.

Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.

I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.

"Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.

In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.

In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.

I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.










Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:










I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.

But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.

I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.

But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.

I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.

I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.

While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.

I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.

I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:

Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep

Do not stand at my grave and weep

I am not there; I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow,

I am the diamond glints on snow,

I am the sun on ripened grain,

I am the gentle autumn rain.

When you awaken in the morning's hush,

I am the swift uplifting rush

Of quiet birds in circled flight.

I am the soft stars that shine at night.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,

I am not there; I did not die.

I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.

Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.
> 
> Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.
> 
> I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.
> 
> "Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.
> 
> In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.
> 
> In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.
> 
> I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.
> 
> But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.
> 
> I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.
> 
> But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.
> 
> I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.
> 
> While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.
> 
> I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.
> 
> I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> 
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> 
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> 
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> 
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> 
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> 
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> 
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> 
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> 
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> 
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.
> 
> Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


I'm sorry for your loss Sheila…
It sounds like Terrye was one of the "Good Guys", and that makes it a loss to all of us… 
May the Good Lord bring Peace and Comfort to Her Family and Friends…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.
> 
> Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.
> 
> I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.
> 
> "Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.
> 
> In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.
> 
> In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.
> 
> I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.
> 
> But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.
> 
> I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.
> 
> But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.
> 
> I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.
> 
> While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.
> 
> I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.
> 
> I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> 
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> 
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> 
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> 
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> 
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> 
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> 
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> 
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> 
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> 
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.
> 
> Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


Thank you Mike. She was. If more people were like her, the world would be such a better place. I appreciate your comments. 

Sheila


----------



## bobkas

scrollgirl said:


> *Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.
> 
> Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.
> 
> I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.
> 
> "Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.
> 
> In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.
> 
> In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.
> 
> I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.
> 
> But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.
> 
> I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.
> 
> But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.
> 
> I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.
> 
> While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.
> 
> I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.
> 
> I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> 
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> 
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> 
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> 
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> 
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> 
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> 
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> 
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> 
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> 
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.
> 
> Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


Sorry for the loss of your friend, funny how you can never actually meet a person and so relate to them. Sometimes I get more attached to people I have never even talked with then the people I see every day. It is obvious from you post that you really cared for her and again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.
> 
> Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.
> 
> I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.
> 
> "Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.
> 
> In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.
> 
> In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.
> 
> I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.
> 
> But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.
> 
> I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.
> 
> But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.
> 
> I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.
> 
> While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.
> 
> I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.
> 
> I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> 
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> 
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> 
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> 
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> 
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> 
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> 
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> 
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> 
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> 
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.
> 
> Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


You have expressed yourself very well Sheila, and I'm sure that she would be pleased with your comments.
As long as someone is remembered, they are not really gone.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.
> 
> Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.
> 
> I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.
> 
> "Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.
> 
> In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.
> 
> In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.
> 
> I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.
> 
> But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.
> 
> I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.
> 
> But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.
> 
> I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.
> 
> While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.
> 
> I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.
> 
> I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> 
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> 
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> 
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> 
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> 
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> 
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> 
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> 
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> 
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> 
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.
> 
> Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


When a creative person passes on, they still live on through the people like yourself that they have inspired to carry on their work. It is a very sad time though when any close friend passes on. My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tribute to a Beautiful Friend*
> 
> Today's post will be a rather difficult one to write. Yesterday I received the terrible news that my friend and mentor Terrye French passed away on Thursday. I have never met Terrye personally, but she has been such a wonderfully positive influence on my life for so long that my heart is filled with sadness. What a devastating loss for not only the painting world, but the world in general.
> 
> Terrye was the core and inspiration of the Painting With Friends group that I was privileged to be accepted into last year. Many people did not understand what Painting with Friends was or how it worked. But in simple terms, Terrye would draw pencil sketches and they would be distributed to different designers within the group, and the designer was encouraged to 'run' with the design and take it anywhere their heart lead them and develop the design into a pattern. The resulting patterns were then to be sold under the Painting With Friends name and everyone involved would benefit from the resulting projects.
> 
> I don't know how many designers were involved in the program, but at any given time there were anywhere from twenty or more. It was truly a wonderful group to be a part of.
> 
> "Why would Terrye want to do this?" you may ask. The reason was simple. Terrye had so many ideas and so much talent and she loved sharing her ideas with her friends. All she wanted to do was create and inspire others to do the same. Besides being talented, she had a heart of gold and I believe one of her greatest joys in life was seeing others enjoy her designs. There just weren't enough hours in the day to implement them all and by distributing them to others to develop and share, she not only provided more joy than she could on her own, but she also helped other designers get their names out and get recognition and grow their own personal businesses.
> 
> In this day of cut throat business practices, Terrye was the exception. Her goal was not to advance herself, but to share her love of painting and joy of life with others. I have never met a person who gave so freely of herself just for the joy of giving. She has my greatest admiration.
> 
> In the short time that I worked with the Painting With Friends group (just over a year now) I have come to love and respect Terrye even more than I had already. While I loved to paint, I usually painted things that were more realistic. I needed a subject in front of me and it was difficult for me to come up with my own ideas for whimsical and cute patterns. I was always drawn to Terrye's work and style. The cute, disproportions of the Prim characters were both charming and full of joy. They always made me smile.
> 
> I have quite a large library of designs that I purchased from Terrye, and I always have found myself drawn to her work. One of the first of her designs that I painted were these silly little Halloween cat ornament that I made for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see them, I just smile! I also loved her Harvest Pull Toy project which has eight autumn characters. My set is still displayed in my kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always admired her vision and her style and her ability to evoke joy and happiness through her designs.
> 
> But what I admired most about Terrye was the way she treated others. She was kind, gentle and loved creating with a passion that one rarely sees. In this world of creating for profit, Terrye was the exception. I believe that her main purpose here in our world was to share her gift and love of art, and encourage others to do the same. I have never known anyone who has given so unselfishly to so many - just for the sake of giving. I am sure that there are thousands of others who feel the same as I do about her.
> 
> I was so saddened this summer when I heard of her illness. She was so young and energetic and it was a shock for all of us to hear of her stroke. We were all so hopeful that she would recover fully and once again be drawing and painting and doing the things she loved.
> 
> But things have been quiet of late, and I had not heard much from her. I began worrying that things weren't going as well as one hoped, but I didn't feel close enough to ask or intrude. I feel simply devastated that Terrye has lost her fight. It is such a great loss to us all.
> 
> I am getting to the age where things like this happen more frequently than they used to. This year alone, there have been several who were close to me or peers has passed away. My friend Dirk passed away suddenly. As did my best friend of 40 years' husband. And of course, Keith's father, whom I loved very much. It has been a sharp reminder to me that our time here is short and we need to appreciate each and every moment of every day and live our lives to the fullest. For we won't know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> I am so grateful for knowing Terrye - even from a distance. For she not only brought joy and smiles to my life, as she did with so many others, but she also brought kindness, compassion, passion for creating, and of course - inspiration. She had a way of making each of us feel special and loved and her faith in us gave us a feeling of confidence and helped us feel better about our own abilities. What an incredible teacher she was.
> 
> While she is no longer in this world with us, I do feel she will live on through her artwork and also through those of us who have learned from her. The lessons she taught us by her own example were not those that you learn from a book or from paper, but from example. Lessons of sharing, teaching and following your dream. Lessons of treating others with kindness and fairness. Lessons of loving what you do with such a passion, that you want to share all you know with all you meet.
> 
> I can't imagine the incredible loss that Terrye's family must be feeling. I extend my deepest condolences to them. I hope they realize just how deeply that Terrye impacted so many people. For myself, she will always be one of my mentors and teachers. Every time I see or paint one of her designs, I will remember her kind nature, incredible talent and wonderful inspiration that she extended to not only me, but to thousands of others. She filled so many lives with joy and will always be remembered with love and affection.
> 
> I came across this poem by Mary Elizabeth Frey that I wanted to share today. When I read it, I thought of Terrye and I think she may have wanted to be remembered in that way:
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> 
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> 
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> 
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> 
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> 
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> 
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> 
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> 
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> 
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> 
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> I'd like to think that wherever Terrye is now, she is busy painting and inspiring and making things just a bit more colorful.
> 
> Thank you, Terrye. You will always be my friend. I truly loved you.


Thank you all for your kindness. I believe you are right - she will live through her artwork and our love of it. I wound up spending the day cutting orders of the little Christmas pull toys that were part of Terrye's designs. I felt comfort in thinking that other will still enjoy her talents and creativity as long as we keep painting her designs.

I loved your thoughts John - people will live on through our memories of them.

Thank you all again for your friendship.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome December!*

It is hard to believe it is December already! The autumn months are always my favorite, but it always seems that they pass by so quickly. Here in Nova Scotia we have had several days of dusting snow and lately it has been cool and grey. Winter is definitely coming.

The beginning of the new month is also a significant day for me. My oldest child (Phil) has turned 31 today. It is hard to believe that it was that long ago when he was just a little guy. It seemed like in a blick of an eye he grew from a child into a young man. I am so very proud of him and it gives me much joy to see the father and man he has become.










(This is him with his daughter, Willow) - Happy Birthday, Phil!

Yes - time sometimes doesn't seem to be my friends. I just need to take time to enjoy each day and appreciate even the small things that come my way.

My weekend was really busy. It is hard to say that I 'worked' because I rarely look at what I do as being a job. I enjoy it so much. My biggest complaint -and one you may hear a bit too often from me - is that there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish all that I want to. I know however that it is a good problem to have, and even when I was very young I could never understand the concept of being "bored". It just won't happen in my lifetime.

I worked on cutting wood orders, designing some new patterns (more than one) finishing up some things for my Etsy shop (still have to finish that!) as well as doing some things around the house. I put away all of my autumn decorations and brought up the boxes with the Christmas stuff, but I didn't get very far with that because I realize that I need some more lights to add to my tree before adding the ornaments. I have some boxes still at Keith's mom's and I plan to head over there today to bring them here. I think that having everything in one place will really help me stay more organized. At least I hope so.

Besides working on the word art that I showed the other day, I also began drawing up a new ornament set that I hope to have finished by the update to our site on Thursday or so. I will give you a peek at that later on though, as it isn't really at a place where I can show it.

Keith has a new set of plaques that he put on the site as well. This is set SLDK509 Set of Family Home Blessings, and it is another beautiful word art set that we hope you will like:










We both realize that time is getting short for those who make or mail their gifts for the holidays and are trying our best to complete all of our new designs and get them up on the site as quickly as possible so you still have time to make them if you choose.

With that in mind, I am going to keep things short this morning and get busy finishing up some things. I did want to thank you all who commented and sent me the beautiful messages regarding Terrye. It really is touching how many lives she touched and I feel very fortunate that I knew her. I am comforted knowing that her legacy will live on through her art and those who loved her and also that she is now in peace.

It is cool and calm out this beautiful Monday morning. While there is a cover of clouds, they look soft and the sun peeks through every once in a while to brighten things up. It is a new week and a new month and there is much to look forward to in the days to come. I plan to embrace them with enthusiasm.

Have a beautiful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome December!*
> 
> It is hard to believe it is December already! The autumn months are always my favorite, but it always seems that they pass by so quickly. Here in Nova Scotia we have had several days of dusting snow and lately it has been cool and grey. Winter is definitely coming.
> 
> The beginning of the new month is also a significant day for me. My oldest child (Phil) has turned 31 today. It is hard to believe that it was that long ago when he was just a little guy. It seemed like in a blick of an eye he grew from a child into a young man. I am so very proud of him and it gives me much joy to see the father and man he has become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is him with his daughter, Willow) - Happy Birthday, Phil!
> 
> Yes - time sometimes doesn't seem to be my friends. I just need to take time to enjoy each day and appreciate even the small things that come my way.
> 
> My weekend was really busy. It is hard to say that I 'worked' because I rarely look at what I do as being a job. I enjoy it so much. My biggest complaint -and one you may hear a bit too often from me - is that there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish all that I want to. I know however that it is a good problem to have, and even when I was very young I could never understand the concept of being "bored". It just won't happen in my lifetime.
> 
> I worked on cutting wood orders, designing some new patterns (more than one) finishing up some things for my Etsy shop (still have to finish that!) as well as doing some things around the house. I put away all of my autumn decorations and brought up the boxes with the Christmas stuff, but I didn't get very far with that because I realize that I need some more lights to add to my tree before adding the ornaments. I have some boxes still at Keith's mom's and I plan to head over there today to bring them here. I think that having everything in one place will really help me stay more organized. At least I hope so.
> 
> Besides working on the word art that I showed the other day, I also began drawing up a new ornament set that I hope to have finished by the update to our site on Thursday or so. I will give you a peek at that later on though, as it isn't really at a place where I can show it.
> 
> Keith has a new set of plaques that he put on the site as well. This is set SLDK509 Set of Family Home Blessings, and it is another beautiful word art set that we hope you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both realize that time is getting short for those who make or mail their gifts for the holidays and are trying our best to complete all of our new designs and get them up on the site as quickly as possible so you still have time to make them if you choose.
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to keep things short this morning and get busy finishing up some things. I did want to thank you all who commented and sent me the beautiful messages regarding Terrye. It really is touching how many lives she touched and I feel very fortunate that I knew her. I am comforted knowing that her legacy will live on through her art and those who loved her and also that she is now in peace.
> 
> It is cool and calm out this beautiful Monday morning. While there is a cover of clouds, they look soft and the sun peeks through every once in a while to brighten things up. It is a new week and a new month and there is much to look forward to in the days to come. I plan to embrace them with enthusiasm.
> 
> Have a beautiful Monday!


Great plaques Keith. I'd love to see a video of Keith making his plaques to see how he handles the length of the plaques when he is cutting.
Beautiful crisp sunny day here.


----------



## sweetsaw

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome December!*
> 
> It is hard to believe it is December already! The autumn months are always my favorite, but it always seems that they pass by so quickly. Here in Nova Scotia we have had several days of dusting snow and lately it has been cool and grey. Winter is definitely coming.
> 
> The beginning of the new month is also a significant day for me. My oldest child (Phil) has turned 31 today. It is hard to believe that it was that long ago when he was just a little guy. It seemed like in a blick of an eye he grew from a child into a young man. I am so very proud of him and it gives me much joy to see the father and man he has become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is him with his daughter, Willow) - Happy Birthday, Phil!
> 
> Yes - time sometimes doesn't seem to be my friends. I just need to take time to enjoy each day and appreciate even the small things that come my way.
> 
> My weekend was really busy. It is hard to say that I 'worked' because I rarely look at what I do as being a job. I enjoy it so much. My biggest complaint -and one you may hear a bit too often from me - is that there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish all that I want to. I know however that it is a good problem to have, and even when I was very young I could never understand the concept of being "bored". It just won't happen in my lifetime.
> 
> I worked on cutting wood orders, designing some new patterns (more than one) finishing up some things for my Etsy shop (still have to finish that!) as well as doing some things around the house. I put away all of my autumn decorations and brought up the boxes with the Christmas stuff, but I didn't get very far with that because I realize that I need some more lights to add to my tree before adding the ornaments. I have some boxes still at Keith's mom's and I plan to head over there today to bring them here. I think that having everything in one place will really help me stay more organized. At least I hope so.
> 
> Besides working on the word art that I showed the other day, I also began drawing up a new ornament set that I hope to have finished by the update to our site on Thursday or so. I will give you a peek at that later on though, as it isn't really at a place where I can show it.
> 
> Keith has a new set of plaques that he put on the site as well. This is set SLDK509 Set of Family Home Blessings, and it is another beautiful word art set that we hope you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both realize that time is getting short for those who make or mail their gifts for the holidays and are trying our best to complete all of our new designs and get them up on the site as quickly as possible so you still have time to make them if you choose.
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to keep things short this morning and get busy finishing up some things. I did want to thank you all who commented and sent me the beautiful messages regarding Terrye. It really is touching how many lives she touched and I feel very fortunate that I knew her. I am comforted knowing that her legacy will live on through her art and those who loved her and also that she is now in peace.
> 
> It is cool and calm out this beautiful Monday morning. While there is a cover of clouds, they look soft and the sun peeks through every once in a while to brighten things up. It is a new week and a new month and there is much to look forward to in the days to come. I plan to embrace them with enthusiasm.
> 
> Have a beautiful Monday!


What size blades does keith use when cutting plaques? I bought some patterns on sunday. ThankYou

Doyle


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome December!*
> 
> It is hard to believe it is December already! The autumn months are always my favorite, but it always seems that they pass by so quickly. Here in Nova Scotia we have had several days of dusting snow and lately it has been cool and grey. Winter is definitely coming.
> 
> The beginning of the new month is also a significant day for me. My oldest child (Phil) has turned 31 today. It is hard to believe that it was that long ago when he was just a little guy. It seemed like in a blick of an eye he grew from a child into a young man. I am so very proud of him and it gives me much joy to see the father and man he has become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is him with his daughter, Willow) - Happy Birthday, Phil!
> 
> Yes - time sometimes doesn't seem to be my friends. I just need to take time to enjoy each day and appreciate even the small things that come my way.
> 
> My weekend was really busy. It is hard to say that I 'worked' because I rarely look at what I do as being a job. I enjoy it so much. My biggest complaint -and one you may hear a bit too often from me - is that there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish all that I want to. I know however that it is a good problem to have, and even when I was very young I could never understand the concept of being "bored". It just won't happen in my lifetime.
> 
> I worked on cutting wood orders, designing some new patterns (more than one) finishing up some things for my Etsy shop (still have to finish that!) as well as doing some things around the house. I put away all of my autumn decorations and brought up the boxes with the Christmas stuff, but I didn't get very far with that because I realize that I need some more lights to add to my tree before adding the ornaments. I have some boxes still at Keith's mom's and I plan to head over there today to bring them here. I think that having everything in one place will really help me stay more organized. At least I hope so.
> 
> Besides working on the word art that I showed the other day, I also began drawing up a new ornament set that I hope to have finished by the update to our site on Thursday or so. I will give you a peek at that later on though, as it isn't really at a place where I can show it.
> 
> Keith has a new set of plaques that he put on the site as well. This is set SLDK509 Set of Family Home Blessings, and it is another beautiful word art set that we hope you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both realize that time is getting short for those who make or mail their gifts for the holidays and are trying our best to complete all of our new designs and get them up on the site as quickly as possible so you still have time to make them if you choose.
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to keep things short this morning and get busy finishing up some things. I did want to thank you all who commented and sent me the beautiful messages regarding Terrye. It really is touching how many lives she touched and I feel very fortunate that I knew her. I am comforted knowing that her legacy will live on through her art and those who loved her and also that she is now in peace.
> 
> It is cool and calm out this beautiful Monday morning. While there is a cover of clouds, they look soft and the sun peeks through every once in a while to brighten things up. It is a new week and a new month and there is much to look forward to in the days to come. I plan to embrace them with enthusiasm.
> 
> Have a beautiful Monday!


Thank you Anna - I mentioned that to him.

And Doyle - Since many different types of plaques require different blades, we recommend blade sizes and types in each of the patterns. There should be blades listed in your instructions.

 Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome December!*
> 
> It is hard to believe it is December already! The autumn months are always my favorite, but it always seems that they pass by so quickly. Here in Nova Scotia we have had several days of dusting snow and lately it has been cool and grey. Winter is definitely coming.
> 
> The beginning of the new month is also a significant day for me. My oldest child (Phil) has turned 31 today. It is hard to believe that it was that long ago when he was just a little guy. It seemed like in a blick of an eye he grew from a child into a young man. I am so very proud of him and it gives me much joy to see the father and man he has become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is him with his daughter, Willow) - Happy Birthday, Phil!
> 
> Yes - time sometimes doesn't seem to be my friends. I just need to take time to enjoy each day and appreciate even the small things that come my way.
> 
> My weekend was really busy. It is hard to say that I 'worked' because I rarely look at what I do as being a job. I enjoy it so much. My biggest complaint -and one you may hear a bit too often from me - is that there just aren't enough hours in the day to accomplish all that I want to. I know however that it is a good problem to have, and even when I was very young I could never understand the concept of being "bored". It just won't happen in my lifetime.
> 
> I worked on cutting wood orders, designing some new patterns (more than one) finishing up some things for my Etsy shop (still have to finish that!) as well as doing some things around the house. I put away all of my autumn decorations and brought up the boxes with the Christmas stuff, but I didn't get very far with that because I realize that I need some more lights to add to my tree before adding the ornaments. I have some boxes still at Keith's mom's and I plan to head over there today to bring them here. I think that having everything in one place will really help me stay more organized. At least I hope so.
> 
> Besides working on the word art that I showed the other day, I also began drawing up a new ornament set that I hope to have finished by the update to our site on Thursday or so. I will give you a peek at that later on though, as it isn't really at a place where I can show it.
> 
> Keith has a new set of plaques that he put on the site as well. This is set SLDK509 Set of Family Home Blessings, and it is another beautiful word art set that we hope you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both realize that time is getting short for those who make or mail their gifts for the holidays and are trying our best to complete all of our new designs and get them up on the site as quickly as possible so you still have time to make them if you choose.
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to keep things short this morning and get busy finishing up some things. I did want to thank you all who commented and sent me the beautiful messages regarding Terrye. It really is touching how many lives she touched and I feel very fortunate that I knew her. I am comforted knowing that her legacy will live on through her art and those who loved her and also that she is now in peace.
> 
> It is cool and calm out this beautiful Monday morning. While there is a cover of clouds, they look soft and the sun peeks through every once in a while to brighten things up. It is a new week and a new month and there is much to look forward to in the days to come. I plan to embrace them with enthusiasm.
> 
> Have a beautiful Monday!


Kenny Chesney said/sang it best: "Don't Blink":


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Tis the Season*

It has been a truly crazy couple of days for me.

Most of it has been good, but some of it has been silly. I have been in so many directions that I don't know what to talk about first!

I received TWO beautiful gifts from ornament swaps that I participated in this year! I love ornament swaps because it gives me a chance to have something that is made by a fellow woodworker or painter. It is always fun and exciting to give and receive a 'secret' gift from someone who shares the same love and interest in creating as I do. I always cherish my gifts that I have received over the years and every time I see them it reminds me of the wonderful people that took the time to create and send them.

My first gift came from the swap that they had at Steve Good's forum. This is one of my favorite places to talk woodworking. The people there are knowledgable and friendly and they even tell a good joke every now and then to make us smile. It is a great bunch of woodworkers with amazing talent and I was thrilled to be able to participate in their exchange.

My ornament came from Dan26. I think it is really lovely and I am proud to hang it on my tree as a reminder of my wonderful woodworking friends. Thank you, Dan for your beautiful keepsake! 










My othe exchange package came from a wonderful group that I belong to on Facebook of some very talented women painters. My suprise partner was my friend Lynn, and I couldn't be more thrilled with all the 'goodies' Lynn sent me:










There was a georgous tree topper hand-painted Santa (complete with a palette and paint brushes! )










It also had a beautiful little tote bag with a hand-hooked Christmas tree on it, some hand-wrapped candy canes (Lynn has been know to love candy canes!) and even CHOCOLATES!!! What a lovely suprise package it was!!!

Even Pancakes showed his approval!










Lynn had lost her entire house in a fire in the summer of 2013, after spending two years totally renovating it for her retirement home. It was a very difficult year for her and throughout that time, our group became even closer as we rallied together to raise her spirits through her ordeal. It took nearly a YEAR before she could move back in, and many days of frustration and heartbreak, but the important thing was that Lynn and her little dog Colby escaped unharmed. Our entire group of friends have been bound together even closer as we tried to be the best support we could for Lynn during this difficult time. It does our hearts so much good to see MAGIC happening again for Lynn. We knew that all we had to do was BELIEVE and things would be OK! Our group of silly ladies has never been closer! 

I am proud to place Santa right at the top of my little tree as a reminder of my wonderful and talented painting friends!










We are getting ready for another site update as well, although Keith has been added things as he creates them. His word art is really taking off, as people are just LOVING the wonderful phrases he comes up with. Here is a new set of Christmas word art plaques that can be purchased individually, or in a set (SLDK513) as shown:










And Keith came up with the idea of making CUSTOM patterns of this style. He put this up on the site yesterday and he already has several that he ordered and completed. (SLDKC01)










His turnaround time is usually a day or so, but so far he has been making them pretty quick for those who ask. He knows that people want to get right to cutting. Here are some other examples of how these personalized plaques can be done:










We can see this will have great potential! It will be wonderful to be able to provide these for our readers and customers.

I have TWO new designs as well, but I will show them tomorrow. It is getting to be a long blog and I need to get busy finishing them up so they will be ready for the site. See - I told you it was crazy!  But in really a good way. I love being productive and busy and I find I am happiest when I am creating.

I hope you are all doing well too and getting everything you want finished up.

Thank you again both Dan and Lynn for your thoughtful gifts. I will always cherish them!

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> It has been a truly crazy couple of days for me.
> 
> Most of it has been good, but some of it has been silly. I have been in so many directions that I don't know what to talk about first!
> 
> I received TWO beautiful gifts from ornament swaps that I participated in this year! I love ornament swaps because it gives me a chance to have something that is made by a fellow woodworker or painter. It is always fun and exciting to give and receive a 'secret' gift from someone who shares the same love and interest in creating as I do. I always cherish my gifts that I have received over the years and every time I see them it reminds me of the wonderful people that took the time to create and send them.
> 
> My first gift came from the swap that they had at Steve Good's forum. This is one of my favorite places to talk woodworking. The people there are knowledgable and friendly and they even tell a good joke every now and then to make us smile. It is a great bunch of woodworkers with amazing talent and I was thrilled to be able to participate in their exchange.
> 
> My ornament came from Dan26. I think it is really lovely and I am proud to hang it on my tree as a reminder of my wonderful woodworking friends. Thank you, Dan for your beautiful keepsake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My othe exchange package came from a wonderful group that I belong to on Facebook of some very talented women painters. My suprise partner was my friend Lynn, and I couldn't be more thrilled with all the 'goodies' Lynn sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a georgous tree topper hand-painted Santa (complete with a palette and paint brushes! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also had a beautiful little tote bag with a hand-hooked Christmas tree on it, some hand-wrapped candy canes (Lynn has been know to love candy canes!) and even CHOCOLATES!!! What a lovely suprise package it was!!!
> 
> Even Pancakes showed his approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn had lost her entire house in a fire in the summer of 2013, after spending two years totally renovating it for her retirement home. It was a very difficult year for her and throughout that time, our group became even closer as we rallied together to raise her spirits through her ordeal. It took nearly a YEAR before she could move back in, and many days of frustration and heartbreak, but the important thing was that Lynn and her little dog Colby escaped unharmed. Our entire group of friends have been bound together even closer as we tried to be the best support we could for Lynn during this difficult time. It does our hearts so much good to see MAGIC happening again for Lynn. We knew that all we had to do was BELIEVE and things would be OK! Our group of silly ladies has never been closer!
> 
> I am proud to place Santa right at the top of my little tree as a reminder of my wonderful and talented painting friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update as well, although Keith has been added things as he creates them. His word art is really taking off, as people are just LOVING the wonderful phrases he comes up with. Here is a new set of Christmas word art plaques that can be purchased individually, or in a set (SLDK513) as shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith came up with the idea of making CUSTOM patterns of this style. He put this up on the site yesterday and he already has several that he ordered and completed. (SLDKC01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His turnaround time is usually a day or so, but so far he has been making them pretty quick for those who ask. He knows that people want to get right to cutting. Here are some other examples of how these personalized plaques can be done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see this will have great potential! It will be wonderful to be able to provide these for our readers and customers.
> 
> I have TWO new designs as well, but I will show them tomorrow. It is getting to be a long blog and I need to get busy finishing them up so they will be ready for the site. See - I told you it was crazy!  But in really a good way. I love being productive and busy and I find I am happiest when I am creating.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well too and getting everything you want finished up.
> 
> Thank you again both Dan and Lynn for your thoughtful gifts. I will always cherish them!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Love the Santa tree topper. Great idea, Keith! Custom patterns. I'll bet it will be very popular.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> It has been a truly crazy couple of days for me.
> 
> Most of it has been good, but some of it has been silly. I have been in so many directions that I don't know what to talk about first!
> 
> I received TWO beautiful gifts from ornament swaps that I participated in this year! I love ornament swaps because it gives me a chance to have something that is made by a fellow woodworker or painter. It is always fun and exciting to give and receive a 'secret' gift from someone who shares the same love and interest in creating as I do. I always cherish my gifts that I have received over the years and every time I see them it reminds me of the wonderful people that took the time to create and send them.
> 
> My first gift came from the swap that they had at Steve Good's forum. This is one of my favorite places to talk woodworking. The people there are knowledgable and friendly and they even tell a good joke every now and then to make us smile. It is a great bunch of woodworkers with amazing talent and I was thrilled to be able to participate in their exchange.
> 
> My ornament came from Dan26. I think it is really lovely and I am proud to hang it on my tree as a reminder of my wonderful woodworking friends. Thank you, Dan for your beautiful keepsake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My othe exchange package came from a wonderful group that I belong to on Facebook of some very talented women painters. My suprise partner was my friend Lynn, and I couldn't be more thrilled with all the 'goodies' Lynn sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a georgous tree topper hand-painted Santa (complete with a palette and paint brushes! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also had a beautiful little tote bag with a hand-hooked Christmas tree on it, some hand-wrapped candy canes (Lynn has been know to love candy canes!) and even CHOCOLATES!!! What a lovely suprise package it was!!!
> 
> Even Pancakes showed his approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn had lost her entire house in a fire in the summer of 2013, after spending two years totally renovating it for her retirement home. It was a very difficult year for her and throughout that time, our group became even closer as we rallied together to raise her spirits through her ordeal. It took nearly a YEAR before she could move back in, and many days of frustration and heartbreak, but the important thing was that Lynn and her little dog Colby escaped unharmed. Our entire group of friends have been bound together even closer as we tried to be the best support we could for Lynn during this difficult time. It does our hearts so much good to see MAGIC happening again for Lynn. We knew that all we had to do was BELIEVE and things would be OK! Our group of silly ladies has never been closer!
> 
> I am proud to place Santa right at the top of my little tree as a reminder of my wonderful and talented painting friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update as well, although Keith has been added things as he creates them. His word art is really taking off, as people are just LOVING the wonderful phrases he comes up with. Here is a new set of Christmas word art plaques that can be purchased individually, or in a set (SLDK513) as shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith came up with the idea of making CUSTOM patterns of this style. He put this up on the site yesterday and he already has several that he ordered and completed. (SLDKC01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His turnaround time is usually a day or so, but so far he has been making them pretty quick for those who ask. He knows that people want to get right to cutting. Here are some other examples of how these personalized plaques can be done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see this will have great potential! It will be wonderful to be able to provide these for our readers and customers.
> 
> I have TWO new designs as well, but I will show them tomorrow. It is getting to be a long blog and I need to get busy finishing them up so they will be ready for the site. See - I told you it was crazy!  But in really a good way. I love being productive and busy and I find I am happiest when I am creating.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well too and getting everything you want finished up.
> 
> Thank you again both Dan and Lynn for your thoughtful gifts. I will always cherish them!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you Anna! I think it is beautiful, too! And Keith will be very busy I expect!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> It has been a truly crazy couple of days for me.
> 
> Most of it has been good, but some of it has been silly. I have been in so many directions that I don't know what to talk about first!
> 
> I received TWO beautiful gifts from ornament swaps that I participated in this year! I love ornament swaps because it gives me a chance to have something that is made by a fellow woodworker or painter. It is always fun and exciting to give and receive a 'secret' gift from someone who shares the same love and interest in creating as I do. I always cherish my gifts that I have received over the years and every time I see them it reminds me of the wonderful people that took the time to create and send them.
> 
> My first gift came from the swap that they had at Steve Good's forum. This is one of my favorite places to talk woodworking. The people there are knowledgable and friendly and they even tell a good joke every now and then to make us smile. It is a great bunch of woodworkers with amazing talent and I was thrilled to be able to participate in their exchange.
> 
> My ornament came from Dan26. I think it is really lovely and I am proud to hang it on my tree as a reminder of my wonderful woodworking friends. Thank you, Dan for your beautiful keepsake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My othe exchange package came from a wonderful group that I belong to on Facebook of some very talented women painters. My suprise partner was my friend Lynn, and I couldn't be more thrilled with all the 'goodies' Lynn sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a georgous tree topper hand-painted Santa (complete with a palette and paint brushes! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also had a beautiful little tote bag with a hand-hooked Christmas tree on it, some hand-wrapped candy canes (Lynn has been know to love candy canes!) and even CHOCOLATES!!! What a lovely suprise package it was!!!
> 
> Even Pancakes showed his approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn had lost her entire house in a fire in the summer of 2013, after spending two years totally renovating it for her retirement home. It was a very difficult year for her and throughout that time, our group became even closer as we rallied together to raise her spirits through her ordeal. It took nearly a YEAR before she could move back in, and many days of frustration and heartbreak, but the important thing was that Lynn and her little dog Colby escaped unharmed. Our entire group of friends have been bound together even closer as we tried to be the best support we could for Lynn during this difficult time. It does our hearts so much good to see MAGIC happening again for Lynn. We knew that all we had to do was BELIEVE and things would be OK! Our group of silly ladies has never been closer!
> 
> I am proud to place Santa right at the top of my little tree as a reminder of my wonderful and talented painting friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update as well, although Keith has been added things as he creates them. His word art is really taking off, as people are just LOVING the wonderful phrases he comes up with. Here is a new set of Christmas word art plaques that can be purchased individually, or in a set (SLDK513) as shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith came up with the idea of making CUSTOM patterns of this style. He put this up on the site yesterday and he already has several that he ordered and completed. (SLDKC01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His turnaround time is usually a day or so, but so far he has been making them pretty quick for those who ask. He knows that people want to get right to cutting. Here are some other examples of how these personalized plaques can be done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see this will have great potential! It will be wonderful to be able to provide these for our readers and customers.
> 
> I have TWO new designs as well, but I will show them tomorrow. It is getting to be a long blog and I need to get busy finishing them up so they will be ready for the site. See - I told you it was crazy!  But in really a good way. I love being productive and busy and I find I am happiest when I am creating.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well too and getting everything you want finished up.
> 
> Thank you again both Dan and Lynn for your thoughtful gifts. I will always cherish them!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Ahh, chocolates and scrolling. A nice pairing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> It has been a truly crazy couple of days for me.
> 
> Most of it has been good, but some of it has been silly. I have been in so many directions that I don't know what to talk about first!
> 
> I received TWO beautiful gifts from ornament swaps that I participated in this year! I love ornament swaps because it gives me a chance to have something that is made by a fellow woodworker or painter. It is always fun and exciting to give and receive a 'secret' gift from someone who shares the same love and interest in creating as I do. I always cherish my gifts that I have received over the years and every time I see them it reminds me of the wonderful people that took the time to create and send them.
> 
> My first gift came from the swap that they had at Steve Good's forum. This is one of my favorite places to talk woodworking. The people there are knowledgable and friendly and they even tell a good joke every now and then to make us smile. It is a great bunch of woodworkers with amazing talent and I was thrilled to be able to participate in their exchange.
> 
> My ornament came from Dan26. I think it is really lovely and I am proud to hang it on my tree as a reminder of my wonderful woodworking friends. Thank you, Dan for your beautiful keepsake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My othe exchange package came from a wonderful group that I belong to on Facebook of some very talented women painters. My suprise partner was my friend Lynn, and I couldn't be more thrilled with all the 'goodies' Lynn sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a georgous tree topper hand-painted Santa (complete with a palette and paint brushes! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also had a beautiful little tote bag with a hand-hooked Christmas tree on it, some hand-wrapped candy canes (Lynn has been know to love candy canes!) and even CHOCOLATES!!! What a lovely suprise package it was!!!
> 
> Even Pancakes showed his approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn had lost her entire house in a fire in the summer of 2013, after spending two years totally renovating it for her retirement home. It was a very difficult year for her and throughout that time, our group became even closer as we rallied together to raise her spirits through her ordeal. It took nearly a YEAR before she could move back in, and many days of frustration and heartbreak, but the important thing was that Lynn and her little dog Colby escaped unharmed. Our entire group of friends have been bound together even closer as we tried to be the best support we could for Lynn during this difficult time. It does our hearts so much good to see MAGIC happening again for Lynn. We knew that all we had to do was BELIEVE and things would be OK! Our group of silly ladies has never been closer!
> 
> I am proud to place Santa right at the top of my little tree as a reminder of my wonderful and talented painting friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update as well, although Keith has been added things as he creates them. His word art is really taking off, as people are just LOVING the wonderful phrases he comes up with. Here is a new set of Christmas word art plaques that can be purchased individually, or in a set (SLDK513) as shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith came up with the idea of making CUSTOM patterns of this style. He put this up on the site yesterday and he already has several that he ordered and completed. (SLDKC01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His turnaround time is usually a day or so, but so far he has been making them pretty quick for those who ask. He knows that people want to get right to cutting. Here are some other examples of how these personalized plaques can be done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see this will have great potential! It will be wonderful to be able to provide these for our readers and customers.
> 
> I have TWO new designs as well, but I will show them tomorrow. It is getting to be a long blog and I need to get busy finishing them up so they will be ready for the site. See - I told you it was crazy!  But in really a good way. I love being productive and busy and I find I am happiest when I am creating.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well too and getting everything you want finished up.
> 
> Thank you again both Dan and Lynn for your thoughtful gifts. I will always cherish them!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Chocolate and ANYTHING is good, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some New Patterns I Created*

We are getting ready for another site update, and I have a couple of new patterns that I have been working on that I hope to finish up today.

It seems that people really like word art. We often get request for personalized projects and plaques that have names or sayings that our customers like. That is one reason that Keith decided to do some personalized plaques, and they have been really popular.

I also love cutting lettering. To me, the prettier the font, the better. There is something very relaxing about cutting beautiful lettering from a piece of wood. The process makes the wood look soft and graceful.

But cutting lettering involves much more than just copying a font and cutting. It is rare that you would find a font that you can just print and cut and look nice or work out with the scroll saw. I don't believe that most people understand what goes into the process of creating a "cuttable font".

Keith and I receive many inquiries regarding the fonts we use in our designs. Many think we just take a font and print it onto whatever plaque, tray or block we are designing and cut away. What most don't understand is that in order to make the font really work, it takes a great deal of time and patience to in essence redraw the lettering so it not only looks good, but will physically work with the scroll saw. Depending on the font, this process could take hours or even days to accomplish. Anyone who has tried to just print a font and cut knows exactly what I mean.

That is why we look and we choose our fonts very carefully - making sure that our usage falls into the licensing guidelines or purchasing a license that will allow us to use the font commercially and alter it if necessary. As with any work of art (and fonts certainly are that) we need to respect copyrights and follow the guidelines that the creators of the fonts request. And just like when people create portrait plaques from a photograph, there really isn't any 'magic' program or formula that allows you to just push a button and make it into what you would like. There is much more to it. So we pick and we choose and we create just one lettering pattern at a time, but we know when we are done that they are able to be cut and are properly drawn.

With that in mind, I created two new patterns which involve lettering. The first on is SLD486 - Merry Christmas Letter Blocks:










I really loved how this pattern turned out. I cut my sample set using half inch thick hard maple. While I would generally rate this pattern as a medium difficulty project, using the hard maple brought it up another level to a more difficult task. I taped the wood with packaging tape so there was no burning, but I must say that you need to be a bit patient when scrolling these out, as the cutting process is very slow. It would definitely be much easier and quicker if one were to use a softer wood such as poplar or even cherry, but I wanted the blocks to be lighter in color and (for once) I didn't even consider adding paint. The maple lettering sprayed with light coats of lacquer looks beautiful and rich and I am thrilled with the results. The only downside for using the maple is you need patience and can't force the cutting to be quick or hurried. For this project, I put on some nice music and relaxed and enjoyed the process. The results were stunning though!

The next project that I just about finished and will be adding to the site today is my SLD487 Alphabet Ornament shapes:










This set offers two full upper case alphabets for scrolling - a negative set in which the letters will be cut out from the ornaments (the top two words - PEACE and JOY) and a positive set of lettering where the letters would be used as overlay pieces (NOEL in the photograph). The pattern also includes 12 simply shaped ornaments that can be used for anything from garlands to magnets to ornaments for wreaths. While I cut my samples out of 1/2" stock, they could easily be cut from thinner wood for hanging on a tree. Since all 26 letters are included in the pattern, it leaves the option for spelling anything you like. I like offering this type of versatility in a pattern and I think it will be useful for other purposes as well. The pretty Old English type font is pretty and not difficult to cut.(especially the negative version which has no strike throughs).

I hope that these patterns are well received. I also hope the Alphabet Ornament pattern encourages others to create some unique and fun projects using their own imaginations. The classic alphabet is not only suitable for Christmas, but for any time of the year.

I really like the idea of offering patterns like this. I think it helps others be a bit more creative as well. Sometimes if you are given the tools, it inspires you and helps you try things that you may not have thought of before. That way you can also grow as an artist. (And besides that - it is FUN!)

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Patterns I Created*
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and I have a couple of new patterns that I have been working on that I hope to finish up today.
> 
> It seems that people really like word art. We often get request for personalized projects and plaques that have names or sayings that our customers like. That is one reason that Keith decided to do some personalized plaques, and they have been really popular.
> 
> I also love cutting lettering. To me, the prettier the font, the better. There is something very relaxing about cutting beautiful lettering from a piece of wood. The process makes the wood look soft and graceful.
> 
> But cutting lettering involves much more than just copying a font and cutting. It is rare that you would find a font that you can just print and cut and look nice or work out with the scroll saw. I don't believe that most people understand what goes into the process of creating a "cuttable font".
> 
> Keith and I receive many inquiries regarding the fonts we use in our designs. Many think we just take a font and print it onto whatever plaque, tray or block we are designing and cut away. What most don't understand is that in order to make the font really work, it takes a great deal of time and patience to in essence redraw the lettering so it not only looks good, but will physically work with the scroll saw. Depending on the font, this process could take hours or even days to accomplish. Anyone who has tried to just print a font and cut knows exactly what I mean.
> 
> That is why we look and we choose our fonts very carefully - making sure that our usage falls into the licensing guidelines or purchasing a license that will allow us to use the font commercially and alter it if necessary. As with any work of art (and fonts certainly are that) we need to respect copyrights and follow the guidelines that the creators of the fonts request. And just like when people create portrait plaques from a photograph, there really isn't any 'magic' program or formula that allows you to just push a button and make it into what you would like. There is much more to it. So we pick and we choose and we create just one lettering pattern at a time, but we know when we are done that they are able to be cut and are properly drawn.
> 
> With that in mind, I created two new patterns which involve lettering. The first on is SLD486 - Merry Christmas Letter Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how this pattern turned out. I cut my sample set using half inch thick hard maple. While I would generally rate this pattern as a medium difficulty project, using the hard maple brought it up another level to a more difficult task. I taped the wood with packaging tape so there was no burning, but I must say that you need to be a bit patient when scrolling these out, as the cutting process is very slow. It would definitely be much easier and quicker if one were to use a softer wood such as poplar or even cherry, but I wanted the blocks to be lighter in color and (for once) I didn't even consider adding paint. The maple lettering sprayed with light coats of lacquer looks beautiful and rich and I am thrilled with the results. The only downside for using the maple is you need patience and can't force the cutting to be quick or hurried. For this project, I put on some nice music and relaxed and enjoyed the process. The results were stunning though!
> 
> The next project that I just about finished and will be adding to the site today is my SLD487 Alphabet Ornament shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set offers two full upper case alphabets for scrolling - a negative set in which the letters will be cut out from the ornaments (the top two words - PEACE and JOY) and a positive set of lettering where the letters would be used as overlay pieces (NOEL in the photograph). The pattern also includes 12 simply shaped ornaments that can be used for anything from garlands to magnets to ornaments for wreaths. While I cut my samples out of 1/2" stock, they could easily be cut from thinner wood for hanging on a tree. Since all 26 letters are included in the pattern, it leaves the option for spelling anything you like. I like offering this type of versatility in a pattern and I think it will be useful for other purposes as well. The pretty Old English type font is pretty and not difficult to cut.(especially the negative version which has no strike throughs).
> 
> I hope that these patterns are well received. I also hope the Alphabet Ornament pattern encourages others to create some unique and fun projects using their own imaginations. The classic alphabet is not only suitable for Christmas, but for any time of the year.
> 
> I really like the idea of offering patterns like this. I think it helps others be a bit more creative as well. Sometimes if you are given the tools, it inspires you and helps you try things that you may not have thought of before. That way you can also grow as an artist. (And besides that - it is FUN!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


This type of thing would make some pretty good tiles for a special scrabble set, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Patterns I Created*
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and I have a couple of new patterns that I have been working on that I hope to finish up today.
> 
> It seems that people really like word art. We often get request for personalized projects and plaques that have names or sayings that our customers like. That is one reason that Keith decided to do some personalized plaques, and they have been really popular.
> 
> I also love cutting lettering. To me, the prettier the font, the better. There is something very relaxing about cutting beautiful lettering from a piece of wood. The process makes the wood look soft and graceful.
> 
> But cutting lettering involves much more than just copying a font and cutting. It is rare that you would find a font that you can just print and cut and look nice or work out with the scroll saw. I don't believe that most people understand what goes into the process of creating a "cuttable font".
> 
> Keith and I receive many inquiries regarding the fonts we use in our designs. Many think we just take a font and print it onto whatever plaque, tray or block we are designing and cut away. What most don't understand is that in order to make the font really work, it takes a great deal of time and patience to in essence redraw the lettering so it not only looks good, but will physically work with the scroll saw. Depending on the font, this process could take hours or even days to accomplish. Anyone who has tried to just print a font and cut knows exactly what I mean.
> 
> That is why we look and we choose our fonts very carefully - making sure that our usage falls into the licensing guidelines or purchasing a license that will allow us to use the font commercially and alter it if necessary. As with any work of art (and fonts certainly are that) we need to respect copyrights and follow the guidelines that the creators of the fonts request. And just like when people create portrait plaques from a photograph, there really isn't any 'magic' program or formula that allows you to just push a button and make it into what you would like. There is much more to it. So we pick and we choose and we create just one lettering pattern at a time, but we know when we are done that they are able to be cut and are properly drawn.
> 
> With that in mind, I created two new patterns which involve lettering. The first on is SLD486 - Merry Christmas Letter Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how this pattern turned out. I cut my sample set using half inch thick hard maple. While I would generally rate this pattern as a medium difficulty project, using the hard maple brought it up another level to a more difficult task. I taped the wood with packaging tape so there was no burning, but I must say that you need to be a bit patient when scrolling these out, as the cutting process is very slow. It would definitely be much easier and quicker if one were to use a softer wood such as poplar or even cherry, but I wanted the blocks to be lighter in color and (for once) I didn't even consider adding paint. The maple lettering sprayed with light coats of lacquer looks beautiful and rich and I am thrilled with the results. The only downside for using the maple is you need patience and can't force the cutting to be quick or hurried. For this project, I put on some nice music and relaxed and enjoyed the process. The results were stunning though!
> 
> The next project that I just about finished and will be adding to the site today is my SLD487 Alphabet Ornament shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set offers two full upper case alphabets for scrolling - a negative set in which the letters will be cut out from the ornaments (the top two words - PEACE and JOY) and a positive set of lettering where the letters would be used as overlay pieces (NOEL in the photograph). The pattern also includes 12 simply shaped ornaments that can be used for anything from garlands to magnets to ornaments for wreaths. While I cut my samples out of 1/2" stock, they could easily be cut from thinner wood for hanging on a tree. Since all 26 letters are included in the pattern, it leaves the option for spelling anything you like. I like offering this type of versatility in a pattern and I think it will be useful for other purposes as well. The pretty Old English type font is pretty and not difficult to cut.(especially the negative version which has no strike throughs).
> 
> I hope that these patterns are well received. I also hope the Alphabet Ornament pattern encourages others to create some unique and fun projects using their own imaginations. The classic alphabet is not only suitable for Christmas, but for any time of the year.
> 
> I really like the idea of offering patterns like this. I think it helps others be a bit more creative as well. Sometimes if you are given the tools, it inspires you and helps you try things that you may not have thought of before. That way you can also grow as an artist. (And besides that - it is FUN!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Maybe I had Scrabble in the back of my mind when creating it!  Wouldn't that be elegant? What a wonderful idea, Martyn. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Patterns I Created*
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and I have a couple of new patterns that I have been working on that I hope to finish up today.
> 
> It seems that people really like word art. We often get request for personalized projects and plaques that have names or sayings that our customers like. That is one reason that Keith decided to do some personalized plaques, and they have been really popular.
> 
> I also love cutting lettering. To me, the prettier the font, the better. There is something very relaxing about cutting beautiful lettering from a piece of wood. The process makes the wood look soft and graceful.
> 
> But cutting lettering involves much more than just copying a font and cutting. It is rare that you would find a font that you can just print and cut and look nice or work out with the scroll saw. I don't believe that most people understand what goes into the process of creating a "cuttable font".
> 
> Keith and I receive many inquiries regarding the fonts we use in our designs. Many think we just take a font and print it onto whatever plaque, tray or block we are designing and cut away. What most don't understand is that in order to make the font really work, it takes a great deal of time and patience to in essence redraw the lettering so it not only looks good, but will physically work with the scroll saw. Depending on the font, this process could take hours or even days to accomplish. Anyone who has tried to just print a font and cut knows exactly what I mean.
> 
> That is why we look and we choose our fonts very carefully - making sure that our usage falls into the licensing guidelines or purchasing a license that will allow us to use the font commercially and alter it if necessary. As with any work of art (and fonts certainly are that) we need to respect copyrights and follow the guidelines that the creators of the fonts request. And just like when people create portrait plaques from a photograph, there really isn't any 'magic' program or formula that allows you to just push a button and make it into what you would like. There is much more to it. So we pick and we choose and we create just one lettering pattern at a time, but we know when we are done that they are able to be cut and are properly drawn.
> 
> With that in mind, I created two new patterns which involve lettering. The first on is SLD486 - Merry Christmas Letter Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how this pattern turned out. I cut my sample set using half inch thick hard maple. While I would generally rate this pattern as a medium difficulty project, using the hard maple brought it up another level to a more difficult task. I taped the wood with packaging tape so there was no burning, but I must say that you need to be a bit patient when scrolling these out, as the cutting process is very slow. It would definitely be much easier and quicker if one were to use a softer wood such as poplar or even cherry, but I wanted the blocks to be lighter in color and (for once) I didn't even consider adding paint. The maple lettering sprayed with light coats of lacquer looks beautiful and rich and I am thrilled with the results. The only downside for using the maple is you need patience and can't force the cutting to be quick or hurried. For this project, I put on some nice music and relaxed and enjoyed the process. The results were stunning though!
> 
> The next project that I just about finished and will be adding to the site today is my SLD487 Alphabet Ornament shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set offers two full upper case alphabets for scrolling - a negative set in which the letters will be cut out from the ornaments (the top two words - PEACE and JOY) and a positive set of lettering where the letters would be used as overlay pieces (NOEL in the photograph). The pattern also includes 12 simply shaped ornaments that can be used for anything from garlands to magnets to ornaments for wreaths. While I cut my samples out of 1/2" stock, they could easily be cut from thinner wood for hanging on a tree. Since all 26 letters are included in the pattern, it leaves the option for spelling anything you like. I like offering this type of versatility in a pattern and I think it will be useful for other purposes as well. The pretty Old English type font is pretty and not difficult to cut.(especially the negative version which has no strike throughs).
> 
> I hope that these patterns are well received. I also hope the Alphabet Ornament pattern encourages others to create some unique and fun projects using their own imaginations. The classic alphabet is not only suitable for Christmas, but for any time of the year.
> 
> I really like the idea of offering patterns like this. I think it helps others be a bit more creative as well. Sometimes if you are given the tools, it inspires you and helps you try things that you may not have thought of before. That way you can also grow as an artist. (And besides that - it is FUN!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Beautiful fonts! I love the overlay ones. I agree with Martyn - they would make a stunning Scrabble set.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Patterns I Created*
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and I have a couple of new patterns that I have been working on that I hope to finish up today.
> 
> It seems that people really like word art. We often get request for personalized projects and plaques that have names or sayings that our customers like. That is one reason that Keith decided to do some personalized plaques, and they have been really popular.
> 
> I also love cutting lettering. To me, the prettier the font, the better. There is something very relaxing about cutting beautiful lettering from a piece of wood. The process makes the wood look soft and graceful.
> 
> But cutting lettering involves much more than just copying a font and cutting. It is rare that you would find a font that you can just print and cut and look nice or work out with the scroll saw. I don't believe that most people understand what goes into the process of creating a "cuttable font".
> 
> Keith and I receive many inquiries regarding the fonts we use in our designs. Many think we just take a font and print it onto whatever plaque, tray or block we are designing and cut away. What most don't understand is that in order to make the font really work, it takes a great deal of time and patience to in essence redraw the lettering so it not only looks good, but will physically work with the scroll saw. Depending on the font, this process could take hours or even days to accomplish. Anyone who has tried to just print a font and cut knows exactly what I mean.
> 
> That is why we look and we choose our fonts very carefully - making sure that our usage falls into the licensing guidelines or purchasing a license that will allow us to use the font commercially and alter it if necessary. As with any work of art (and fonts certainly are that) we need to respect copyrights and follow the guidelines that the creators of the fonts request. And just like when people create portrait plaques from a photograph, there really isn't any 'magic' program or formula that allows you to just push a button and make it into what you would like. There is much more to it. So we pick and we choose and we create just one lettering pattern at a time, but we know when we are done that they are able to be cut and are properly drawn.
> 
> With that in mind, I created two new patterns which involve lettering. The first on is SLD486 - Merry Christmas Letter Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how this pattern turned out. I cut my sample set using half inch thick hard maple. While I would generally rate this pattern as a medium difficulty project, using the hard maple brought it up another level to a more difficult task. I taped the wood with packaging tape so there was no burning, but I must say that you need to be a bit patient when scrolling these out, as the cutting process is very slow. It would definitely be much easier and quicker if one were to use a softer wood such as poplar or even cherry, but I wanted the blocks to be lighter in color and (for once) I didn't even consider adding paint. The maple lettering sprayed with light coats of lacquer looks beautiful and rich and I am thrilled with the results. The only downside for using the maple is you need patience and can't force the cutting to be quick or hurried. For this project, I put on some nice music and relaxed and enjoyed the process. The results were stunning though!
> 
> The next project that I just about finished and will be adding to the site today is my SLD487 Alphabet Ornament shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set offers two full upper case alphabets for scrolling - a negative set in which the letters will be cut out from the ornaments (the top two words - PEACE and JOY) and a positive set of lettering where the letters would be used as overlay pieces (NOEL in the photograph). The pattern also includes 12 simply shaped ornaments that can be used for anything from garlands to magnets to ornaments for wreaths. While I cut my samples out of 1/2" stock, they could easily be cut from thinner wood for hanging on a tree. Since all 26 letters are included in the pattern, it leaves the option for spelling anything you like. I like offering this type of versatility in a pattern and I think it will be useful for other purposes as well. The pretty Old English type font is pretty and not difficult to cut.(especially the negative version which has no strike throughs).
> 
> I hope that these patterns are well received. I also hope the Alphabet Ornament pattern encourages others to create some unique and fun projects using their own imaginations. The classic alphabet is not only suitable for Christmas, but for any time of the year.
> 
> I really like the idea of offering patterns like this. I think it helps others be a bit more creative as well. Sometimes if you are given the tools, it inspires you and helps you try things that you may not have thought of before. That way you can also grow as an artist. (And besides that - it is FUN!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you so much, Anna! I love cutting beautiful lettering. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1456 More New Patterns*

Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)

After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:










. . . a thought occurred to me.

While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.

Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.

So there went my afternoon . . . 

But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.

So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.

In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:










These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.

What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.

Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.










There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!

And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:










This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.

Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


I just want to apologize to those who got a goofed up blog in your emails today. I don't know why yesterday's post was sent again. Things were all messed up. I think I got things fixed now. Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


The word blocks are beautiful, and I agree that these would be useful all year long. VERY nice work.
Good job by Michael too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Thank you very much John. I really love the lettering too. I like cutting lettering a lot. The fancier the better! 

I hope you have a great weekend - thank you for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Both of you are such fine artists, craftsman/woman. Purfection at its finest, right here. Happy Holidays to you both.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Thank you, Roger! You are pretty talented yourself! I love seeing all your work. I think you are a great inspiration.

I wish you and your family a great holiday as well!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Michael S did a great job on his first scroll saw project! 
Love the letter blocks. The fonts you and Keith use are beautiful.
have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1456 More New Patterns*
> 
> Today's post will be fast and furious. (Umm - we'll see about that!)
> 
> After posting yesterday and beginning working on the pattern packet for the SLD486 Merry Christmas Word Blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a thought occurred to me.
> 
> While I had drawn up an entire alphabet for the SLD487 Alphabet Ornament Shapes  (well - two versions actually) I had only intended to include the letters for "Merry Christmas" in the other pattern. But I got to thinking . . . "What am I thinking?" and I decided to also include the entire alphabet for that pattern as well. That way people can make beautiful blocks in whatever words they wish - family names, seasonal phrases, or whatever.
> 
> Then - me being me - I felt the need to include both the beautiful lettering as shown above (with the lovely strike through on each letter) but also a set without the strike through lines on the letter`s so it would be somewhat easier for those scrollers who may not have as much experience in cutting to still use the patterns to create beautiful projects.
> 
> So there went my afternoon . . .
> 
> But you know - I wouldn't do things any differently. I just can't help but think that putting that extra effort into my work is appreciated. I would rather be a day later and have less patterns and have them be really NICE and something that people will enjoy to the fullest then just crank out as many patterns as I can. It is just my way.
> 
> So by the end of the day, I did complete the pattern for the Merry Christmas lettering, and I am working on the Alphabet Ornament pattern today. But all the drawing is done on that, so it should be up on the site by the end of the day, along with the other new patterns we are offering.
> 
> In my travels through my things yesterday I also came across another pattern that I had intended for Creative Woodworks and Crafts holiday issue this year that never made it to publication. I had received my projects back several weeks ago and it was too early to push them so I put them aside. Well now it is getting close to crunch time, although these ornaments are FUN and SIMPLE and will be a cute project to offer. So I am also going to add this SLD466 Decoupage Christmas Packages ornament set for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made using beautiful paper that I purchased from Etsy and downloaded and printed on card stock. NO painting skill is required. The ribbons and bows are simple overlay pieces and I studded each design with beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> What a FAST and FUN way to make some quick ornaments for gifts and giving! You can easily stack cut several of these ornaments at once (along with the card stock, which makes them SUPER EASY to do!) and I used Decoart Decoupage which comes in a variety of finishes (EVEN GLITTERED!!!) and the results are just fabulous! The pattern includes six different package shapes and I promise you will have a great time making them! I am also going to be offering the wood kits for these packages for my painting followers, as you can finish them up in a variety of wonderful ways.
> 
> Keith also came up with another beautiful plaque that he just finished cutting yesterday. His SLDK514 Magic of Christmas plaque is what I think one of his most attractive yet! I love the font he used on it and it is truly a beautiful project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make some of these fun projects!
> 
> And finally, I wanted to share a photo that I received yesterday. This was sent to me by Michael S. - a brand new scroll sawyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the FIRST project that Michael had cut! Didn't they come out wonderful? I LOVE hearing how much people enjoy our patterns and designs. It means more to me than anything. Michael said he had so much fun cutting, he didn't want to stop. It really made me feel pretty happy.
> 
> Well - I had better get busy. I still have to finish writing my patterns and getting them onto the site. I also have to get the newsletter together and mailed out later on today. If the links to the pattern pages don't work right away, check back later. Once the products are up, they will be fine.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Didn't he do wonderfully, Anna? I love seeing people enjoy my patterns. I hope you have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The MAGIC Begins!*

With the first week of December under our belts, many of us are starting to feel the "crunch" of the approaching holidays. Even though many of us have seen displays and decorations in our local stores since the middle of October, everyone is really in 'high gear' now in regards to Christmas shopping.

I have started to feel a bit anxious as well - even though my own Christmas season is rather low key. With my children and grand child living many miles away in Chicago, for the past several years I have had rather quiet Christmases, celebrating with my "Canadian family" of Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy and their families, and my partner Keith's family more recently. But even those demographics have changed for me. As I am getting older, the families are more and more widespread. Cindy's children both live out west, where jobs were a bit more plentiful. Keith's dad is no longer with us and he is so greatly missed. And my own children are healthy and happy in their own lives and with their own families, and it just isn't in the cards for us to get together this year. But that is the way life can be.

There are times I feel a little sad about how things have changed. But when I really think about it, it is the cycle that so many lives seem to follow. Seeing your children grow and change is part of the ever-changing demographics of our lives. While it can sometimes be slightly painful to not have things as they once were, when we really think about it we realize that this process has always been happening. Children grow. People leave us. Things change.

Those days of late night wrapping of gifts and preparing the house for throngs of people with an over-abundance of food are forever gone for me, I believe. That stage of my life is now only a sweet memory that I can relive time and time again in my own heart.

I am not sad about these memories, for they brought so much joy and laughter to me for so many years. When I hear my children speak of them and of our Christmases past with happiness and excitement, I know that they are joyful for them as well. I am certain too that they are in the process of making their own memories with their own families and the cycle will continue. How much more could I want?

The past several months have been incredibly busy for Keith and I. We are so fortunate that our little business is thriving, and we hope it continues to do so. We know of so many small businesses that fail, or just can't make ends meet, and we realize just how fortunate we are.

But that success doesn't come without hard work. And time. Some don't realize that in order to succeed, it takes a great deal of work, time and patience. There is no such thing as "overnight success" I believe. Not if you are building a lasting business. People need to get to know you and know your products and trust is built only after some time has passed. I believe the reason we are doing well is not because of 'luck' or 'chance' but because of the slow and steady effort we put into our business. And for that reason I hope it continues to grow and support us, no matter which direction it takes.

But all of that hard work and effort can take a bit of a toll on us if we don't take breaks now and then. The last several weeks, I have been feeling a bit anxious and tired. I have so many ideas in my head and there just aren't enough hours in the day to implement them. I hate to go to sleep at night and it is hard for me to stay in bed past the early dawn hours, as when I awake (even when it is dark out) I begin thinking of all that I want to do and I wind up getting up and getting started. It is starting to make me feel a little worn around the edges.

It is fortunate that I take this time in the early morning hours, when my world is quiet, to think things through a bit. I usually plan my day and write my posts here and get a foothold on the day to come. The mornings are my best thinking time and many times my favorite time of the day.

As I watch the pages on the calendar quickly turn, I am beginning to realize that before I know it, the year will come to an end and along with it, the holiday season will be once again just memories. I don't want to look back on it and wonder where my joy was. I don't want to look back on this year as being one that was successful, but a year that I didn't take time to enjoy some of the simple pleasures of the season. Things like watching an old Christmas movie, sipping peppermint tea with a cookie in the evening, or spending some time with my family and friends. I never said I was the best businesswoman in the world, and while it may not seem practical from a business point of view to back away a little just now, I think in the long run it is the right thing for me to do. I need to follow my heart on this one.

As with anything, the holiday season is what you make it. No matter which faith you follow - or even if you don't follow any faith at all - there is so much you can to do enjoy the time and make a difference in the world. There are so many things to do and ways to enjoy even the simpler things around you. It is easy to do so if you only slow down long enough to stop and look.

Growing up in Chicago and moving here to rural Nova Scotia shows me that no matter where you are, there are possibilities. In the cities, there are a variety of events which help you enjoy the season, and even though I live here in a small town, there are plenty of things to do here as well. There are many events, fairs and performances that are available if you look hard enough. There are even many that cost very little or nothing. You don't have to spend a fortune to enjoy the season, because I believe that everyone - no matter where you are from - are also looking for some MAGIC of the Christmas season. It shouldn't always be about buying things and presents. The greatest gift you can give to each other is memories.

Yesterday Keith's mom and I went to see a performance of The Nutcracker ballet in nearby Yarmouth. I had seen advertising posters of the event for the past month or so all over town and one day, when I was extremely busy, I was coming out of the bank and saw a poster on their bulletin board. I paused long enough to take it in and thought - YES! That is what I am going to do!

I have never seen a ballet before and while I knew Keith wouldn't enjoy it very much, I thought his mom might. When I asked, she said she had never gone to the ballet either, so we both decided to go.

It was a beautiful performance and a wonderful day! I thoroughly enjoyed the dancing, costumes and entire performance. Afterward, we did some LIGHT Christmas shopping, as we needed to get a couple of things that have to be mailed out, and we went for an incredible Italian dinner. The restaurant was one I hadn't been to before, and the food was incredible as well as the atmosphere. They had a HUGE Christmas tree and soft music playing and it was one of the nicest evenings I had in a long time. We made a memory!

I am going to be rather 'low key' these next few weeks. While I will still be posting from time to time, I feel that I want to just 'play' for a while. I don't know exactly what that will entail. Maybe I will bake cookies. I will certainly decorate my own tree and our little place here. But most important I want to spend some time enjoying the MAGIC of the season and all that entails. With things like SKYPE, I can visit with my own children and grand daughter a bit as well, and it won't feel as if they are so far away. I will probably do some new designs, but not with the deadlines and urgency that I usually feel. Of course we will fill orders from the site and do all that is required on that. I enjoy interacting with our customers and many of them become long term friends. I think it is the perfect time to step back and enjoy what we have worked so hard for. Otherwise, what are we doing this all for?

I hope that you all have a great holiday. I also hope you all remember why you all work so hard and take some time to enjoy the magic of the season.

"Memories are a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose," - Unknown










Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find your own MAGIC in your day?


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The MAGIC Begins!*
> 
> With the first week of December under our belts, many of us are starting to feel the "crunch" of the approaching holidays. Even though many of us have seen displays and decorations in our local stores since the middle of October, everyone is really in 'high gear' now in regards to Christmas shopping.
> 
> I have started to feel a bit anxious as well - even though my own Christmas season is rather low key. With my children and grand child living many miles away in Chicago, for the past several years I have had rather quiet Christmases, celebrating with my "Canadian family" of Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy and their families, and my partner Keith's family more recently. But even those demographics have changed for me. As I am getting older, the families are more and more widespread. Cindy's children both live out west, where jobs were a bit more plentiful. Keith's dad is no longer with us and he is so greatly missed. And my own children are healthy and happy in their own lives and with their own families, and it just isn't in the cards for us to get together this year. But that is the way life can be.
> 
> There are times I feel a little sad about how things have changed. But when I really think about it, it is the cycle that so many lives seem to follow. Seeing your children grow and change is part of the ever-changing demographics of our lives. While it can sometimes be slightly painful to not have things as they once were, when we really think about it we realize that this process has always been happening. Children grow. People leave us. Things change.
> 
> Those days of late night wrapping of gifts and preparing the house for throngs of people with an over-abundance of food are forever gone for me, I believe. That stage of my life is now only a sweet memory that I can relive time and time again in my own heart.
> 
> I am not sad about these memories, for they brought so much joy and laughter to me for so many years. When I hear my children speak of them and of our Christmases past with happiness and excitement, I know that they are joyful for them as well. I am certain too that they are in the process of making their own memories with their own families and the cycle will continue. How much more could I want?
> 
> The past several months have been incredibly busy for Keith and I. We are so fortunate that our little business is thriving, and we hope it continues to do so. We know of so many small businesses that fail, or just can't make ends meet, and we realize just how fortunate we are.
> 
> But that success doesn't come without hard work. And time. Some don't realize that in order to succeed, it takes a great deal of work, time and patience. There is no such thing as "overnight success" I believe. Not if you are building a lasting business. People need to get to know you and know your products and trust is built only after some time has passed. I believe the reason we are doing well is not because of 'luck' or 'chance' but because of the slow and steady effort we put into our business. And for that reason I hope it continues to grow and support us, no matter which direction it takes.
> 
> But all of that hard work and effort can take a bit of a toll on us if we don't take breaks now and then. The last several weeks, I have been feeling a bit anxious and tired. I have so many ideas in my head and there just aren't enough hours in the day to implement them. I hate to go to sleep at night and it is hard for me to stay in bed past the early dawn hours, as when I awake (even when it is dark out) I begin thinking of all that I want to do and I wind up getting up and getting started. It is starting to make me feel a little worn around the edges.
> 
> It is fortunate that I take this time in the early morning hours, when my world is quiet, to think things through a bit. I usually plan my day and write my posts here and get a foothold on the day to come. The mornings are my best thinking time and many times my favorite time of the day.
> 
> As I watch the pages on the calendar quickly turn, I am beginning to realize that before I know it, the year will come to an end and along with it, the holiday season will be once again just memories. I don't want to look back on it and wonder where my joy was. I don't want to look back on this year as being one that was successful, but a year that I didn't take time to enjoy some of the simple pleasures of the season. Things like watching an old Christmas movie, sipping peppermint tea with a cookie in the evening, or spending some time with my family and friends. I never said I was the best businesswoman in the world, and while it may not seem practical from a business point of view to back away a little just now, I think in the long run it is the right thing for me to do. I need to follow my heart on this one.
> 
> As with anything, the holiday season is what you make it. No matter which faith you follow - or even if you don't follow any faith at all - there is so much you can to do enjoy the time and make a difference in the world. There are so many things to do and ways to enjoy even the simpler things around you. It is easy to do so if you only slow down long enough to stop and look.
> 
> Growing up in Chicago and moving here to rural Nova Scotia shows me that no matter where you are, there are possibilities. In the cities, there are a variety of events which help you enjoy the season, and even though I live here in a small town, there are plenty of things to do here as well. There are many events, fairs and performances that are available if you look hard enough. There are even many that cost very little or nothing. You don't have to spend a fortune to enjoy the season, because I believe that everyone - no matter where you are from - are also looking for some MAGIC of the Christmas season. It shouldn't always be about buying things and presents. The greatest gift you can give to each other is memories.
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I went to see a performance of The Nutcracker ballet in nearby Yarmouth. I had seen advertising posters of the event for the past month or so all over town and one day, when I was extremely busy, I was coming out of the bank and saw a poster on their bulletin board. I paused long enough to take it in and thought - YES! That is what I am going to do!
> 
> I have never seen a ballet before and while I knew Keith wouldn't enjoy it very much, I thought his mom might. When I asked, she said she had never gone to the ballet either, so we both decided to go.
> 
> It was a beautiful performance and a wonderful day! I thoroughly enjoyed the dancing, costumes and entire performance. Afterward, we did some LIGHT Christmas shopping, as we needed to get a couple of things that have to be mailed out, and we went for an incredible Italian dinner. The restaurant was one I hadn't been to before, and the food was incredible as well as the atmosphere. They had a HUGE Christmas tree and soft music playing and it was one of the nicest evenings I had in a long time. We made a memory!
> 
> I am going to be rather 'low key' these next few weeks. While I will still be posting from time to time, I feel that I want to just 'play' for a while. I don't know exactly what that will entail. Maybe I will bake cookies. I will certainly decorate my own tree and our little place here. But most important I want to spend some time enjoying the MAGIC of the season and all that entails. With things like SKYPE, I can visit with my own children and grand daughter a bit as well, and it won't feel as if they are so far away. I will probably do some new designs, but not with the deadlines and urgency that I usually feel. Of course we will fill orders from the site and do all that is required on that. I enjoy interacting with our customers and many of them become long term friends. I think it is the perfect time to step back and enjoy what we have worked so hard for. Otherwise, what are we doing this all for?
> 
> I hope that you all have a great holiday. I also hope you all remember why you all work so hard and take some time to enjoy the magic of the season.
> 
> "Memories are a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose," - Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find your own MAGIC in your day?


A good time of the year to kick back, take stock and do some things for yourselves! Enjoy the season and all the wonderful things that go along with it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The MAGIC Begins!*
> 
> With the first week of December under our belts, many of us are starting to feel the "crunch" of the approaching holidays. Even though many of us have seen displays and decorations in our local stores since the middle of October, everyone is really in 'high gear' now in regards to Christmas shopping.
> 
> I have started to feel a bit anxious as well - even though my own Christmas season is rather low key. With my children and grand child living many miles away in Chicago, for the past several years I have had rather quiet Christmases, celebrating with my "Canadian family" of Bernie and Ellen and their daughter Cindy and their families, and my partner Keith's family more recently. But even those demographics have changed for me. As I am getting older, the families are more and more widespread. Cindy's children both live out west, where jobs were a bit more plentiful. Keith's dad is no longer with us and he is so greatly missed. And my own children are healthy and happy in their own lives and with their own families, and it just isn't in the cards for us to get together this year. But that is the way life can be.
> 
> There are times I feel a little sad about how things have changed. But when I really think about it, it is the cycle that so many lives seem to follow. Seeing your children grow and change is part of the ever-changing demographics of our lives. While it can sometimes be slightly painful to not have things as they once were, when we really think about it we realize that this process has always been happening. Children grow. People leave us. Things change.
> 
> Those days of late night wrapping of gifts and preparing the house for throngs of people with an over-abundance of food are forever gone for me, I believe. That stage of my life is now only a sweet memory that I can relive time and time again in my own heart.
> 
> I am not sad about these memories, for they brought so much joy and laughter to me for so many years. When I hear my children speak of them and of our Christmases past with happiness and excitement, I know that they are joyful for them as well. I am certain too that they are in the process of making their own memories with their own families and the cycle will continue. How much more could I want?
> 
> The past several months have been incredibly busy for Keith and I. We are so fortunate that our little business is thriving, and we hope it continues to do so. We know of so many small businesses that fail, or just can't make ends meet, and we realize just how fortunate we are.
> 
> But that success doesn't come without hard work. And time. Some don't realize that in order to succeed, it takes a great deal of work, time and patience. There is no such thing as "overnight success" I believe. Not if you are building a lasting business. People need to get to know you and know your products and trust is built only after some time has passed. I believe the reason we are doing well is not because of 'luck' or 'chance' but because of the slow and steady effort we put into our business. And for that reason I hope it continues to grow and support us, no matter which direction it takes.
> 
> But all of that hard work and effort can take a bit of a toll on us if we don't take breaks now and then. The last several weeks, I have been feeling a bit anxious and tired. I have so many ideas in my head and there just aren't enough hours in the day to implement them. I hate to go to sleep at night and it is hard for me to stay in bed past the early dawn hours, as when I awake (even when it is dark out) I begin thinking of all that I want to do and I wind up getting up and getting started. It is starting to make me feel a little worn around the edges.
> 
> It is fortunate that I take this time in the early morning hours, when my world is quiet, to think things through a bit. I usually plan my day and write my posts here and get a foothold on the day to come. The mornings are my best thinking time and many times my favorite time of the day.
> 
> As I watch the pages on the calendar quickly turn, I am beginning to realize that before I know it, the year will come to an end and along with it, the holiday season will be once again just memories. I don't want to look back on it and wonder where my joy was. I don't want to look back on this year as being one that was successful, but a year that I didn't take time to enjoy some of the simple pleasures of the season. Things like watching an old Christmas movie, sipping peppermint tea with a cookie in the evening, or spending some time with my family and friends. I never said I was the best businesswoman in the world, and while it may not seem practical from a business point of view to back away a little just now, I think in the long run it is the right thing for me to do. I need to follow my heart on this one.
> 
> As with anything, the holiday season is what you make it. No matter which faith you follow - or even if you don't follow any faith at all - there is so much you can to do enjoy the time and make a difference in the world. There are so many things to do and ways to enjoy even the simpler things around you. It is easy to do so if you only slow down long enough to stop and look.
> 
> Growing up in Chicago and moving here to rural Nova Scotia shows me that no matter where you are, there are possibilities. In the cities, there are a variety of events which help you enjoy the season, and even though I live here in a small town, there are plenty of things to do here as well. There are many events, fairs and performances that are available if you look hard enough. There are even many that cost very little or nothing. You don't have to spend a fortune to enjoy the season, because I believe that everyone - no matter where you are from - are also looking for some MAGIC of the Christmas season. It shouldn't always be about buying things and presents. The greatest gift you can give to each other is memories.
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I went to see a performance of The Nutcracker ballet in nearby Yarmouth. I had seen advertising posters of the event for the past month or so all over town and one day, when I was extremely busy, I was coming out of the bank and saw a poster on their bulletin board. I paused long enough to take it in and thought - YES! That is what I am going to do!
> 
> I have never seen a ballet before and while I knew Keith wouldn't enjoy it very much, I thought his mom might. When I asked, she said she had never gone to the ballet either, so we both decided to go.
> 
> It was a beautiful performance and a wonderful day! I thoroughly enjoyed the dancing, costumes and entire performance. Afterward, we did some LIGHT Christmas shopping, as we needed to get a couple of things that have to be mailed out, and we went for an incredible Italian dinner. The restaurant was one I hadn't been to before, and the food was incredible as well as the atmosphere. They had a HUGE Christmas tree and soft music playing and it was one of the nicest evenings I had in a long time. We made a memory!
> 
> I am going to be rather 'low key' these next few weeks. While I will still be posting from time to time, I feel that I want to just 'play' for a while. I don't know exactly what that will entail. Maybe I will bake cookies. I will certainly decorate my own tree and our little place here. But most important I want to spend some time enjoying the MAGIC of the season and all that entails. With things like SKYPE, I can visit with my own children and grand daughter a bit as well, and it won't feel as if they are so far away. I will probably do some new designs, but not with the deadlines and urgency that I usually feel. Of course we will fill orders from the site and do all that is required on that. I enjoy interacting with our customers and many of them become long term friends. I think it is the perfect time to step back and enjoy what we have worked so hard for. Otherwise, what are we doing this all for?
> 
> I hope that you all have a great holiday. I also hope you all remember why you all work so hard and take some time to enjoy the magic of the season.
> 
> "Memories are a way of holding on to the things you love, the things you are, the things you never want to lose," - Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find your own MAGIC in your day?


Thank you so much, Anna. I hope to do just that. I plan on going to Keith's moms tomorrow (Wednesday) to help her put up her tree. I know it is hard for her around this time of year especially.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little Touches*

I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'

They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:










But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?

So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!

I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:










And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!










And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!










It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!

I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.

One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.










You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.

It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.

I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Touches*
> 
> I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'
> 
> They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?
> 
> So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!
> 
> I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!
> 
> I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.
> 
> One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.
> 
> It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


Ah yes! The sparkle makes this beautiful project stand out even more. 
Another beautiful plaque from Keith.
Enjoy the day. It is very springlike here today!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Touches*
> 
> I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'
> 
> They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?
> 
> So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!
> 
> I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!
> 
> I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.
> 
> One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.
> 
> It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


Sheila,

Your bling really adds a nice touch. It's a very appropriate embellishment for the elegant lettering.

Keith's word plaques are always so nicely done. John 14:6 is one of my favorite verses. Perhaps he could do another plaque and include the whole verse. That verse helped me to realize that Jesus is, indeed, the only way to God the Father and therefore, the only way to heaven. Another reference that helped me understand that truth was Matthew 7:13-14.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Touches*
> 
> I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'
> 
> They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?
> 
> So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!
> 
> I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!
> 
> I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.
> 
> One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.
> 
> It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


Thank you so much. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Touches*
> 
> I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'
> 
> They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?
> 
> So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!
> 
> I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!
> 
> I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.
> 
> One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.
> 
> It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


Thank you so much. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Touches*
> 
> I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'
> 
> They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?
> 
> So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!
> 
> I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!
> 
> I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.
> 
> One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.
> 
> It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


Those lil touches o "bling", really make your fine scrolling pop more.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little Touches*
> 
> I wasn't even going to blog today but I was up early working on some things and I was so amazed at the difference adding just a "little bit" extra to my ornaments made. I have some ornaments and gifts that I am in the process of finishing up for my own gift giving and in looking at my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks, I liked them, but they needed that little 'extra.'
> 
> They were pretty made with nicely grained maple, finished with clear shellac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after all, this WAS for Christmas - and we all know that Christmas always looks better with a little SPARKLE added to it, don't we?
> 
> So I pulled out my heat wand and beautiful crystal rhinestones that I have from Rhinestone Canada and went to work. Within MINUTES the blocks went from pretty to fabulous!
> 
> I added just a few green stones around the holly separator blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the same around the tree. Of course I needed to add a gold rhinestone for the star at the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the little berries on each piece were given tiny red rhinestones. What a beautiful difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how much these little final touches can do for a project. It looked nice before, but now it looks absolutely wonderful! I am really going to feel good about giving it as a gift!
> 
> I know that we are all hurrying to finish things up these days, but adding little touches such as these are fast, inexpensive and really take your project up to another level. I just thought I would share that with you.
> 
> One more thing I want to mention is that Keith added another new word art pattern to our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it here - SLDK515 - "Jesus" The Way, The Truth, The Life.
> 
> It is already a popular pattern and sure to be a wonderful last minute gift to make.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday. Have a wonderfully creative day!


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Bringing Joy Throughout the Year*

There are so many wonderful reasons that I take the time to write here nearly every day. Of course, in the beginning it was to get our little company more exposure and let more people know we are here. But as time progresses, I have come to realize the many, many other benefits of blogging. Not only have I been able to communicate better with my customers and bring them information regarding a variety of techniques, but I have made some real and lasting friendships as well. That - as they say - is "priceless."

One of my most important goals here each day is to introduce people to new ways to be creative. I do realize that people are very different and that not everyone enjoys the same thing. There are woodworkers who only enjoy creating with tools, making beautiful things of wood and focusing on its natural beauty.

There are also painters who create amazing things with color. They paint on wood, fabric, old furniture, or just about anything they can get their hands on.

There are fabric artists that only use fibers to create. Be it silk, ribbon, wool or other beautiful fibers found in nature.

Then there are those who do a 'little bit of each' and are open to just about any type of creativity. That is the category that I think I fall in, and it means that there is a world of possibilities ahead. How exciting!

Many of you who read this blog regularly may notice that I tend to flip back and forth through many types of creating. In any given week, I will highlight woodworking, painting, embroidery and maybe even some needle felting, which is my newest media to explore. I love to merge the types of creating to make fun and unique objects which are beautiful as well, in hopes that they will entice you to give something new a try. This is important to me because I find that my biggest joy of life is learning new ways to create. It keeps me happy and busy and distracts me from the sometimes harsh realities of today's world.

Is that a bad thing? I don't think so. I think that finding joy in our lives is very important to our own happiness and the more joy we find, the more we can share it and spread it to all we encounter. How can that be wrong?

Yesterday I received a small package from a customer who has become a true friend. I met Anna through writing my blog, as she frequently comments on it on the Lumberjocks site where it is posted. Last year Anna and her husband Jim came to Nova Scotia and we were able to meet up and have a wonderful visit over lunch and then they stopped by our little place here for a bit. You would think that meeting a 'stranger' face-to-face would be awkward, but we talked pretty much non stop like we were friends for years. That is the good thing about creative people. They always seem to have that common bond.

I can't tell you how many wonderful people I have met through my writings and Facebook! These are real friendships with people that I would love to have in my life always. I am very fortunate.

Anyway - here is what I received from Anna:










A beautiful hand made card and an incredible ornament that Anna made using Margot Clark's MUD technique! I had used the technique in my witch boot pattern and introduced it to many new woodworkers.

The card has one of Keith's SLDK327 Filigree Stocking Ornaments on it that Anna cut on the scroll saw. (I had blogged and had some patterns that showed how to cut card stock on the scroll saw). It also had some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.










I love it for so many reasons. Mostly because of the friendship that I have with Anna because of my blog here. I would have never met her had I not written each morning.

Yesterday I had planned on making out some Christmas cards. I wanted to send something small to each of my friends that I regularly correspond with throughout the day on Facebook and here through my blog. As I made the list and it was growing and growing and growing, I realized just how many people are important in my daily life. I must say that I got a bit overwhelmed as I realized that there would be no way to send out as many cards as I would like.

I decided that instead of making Christmas cards, I will send out cards throughout the year, when I have the chance, to acknowledge just how much these people mean to me. After all - why do we need a reason to tell someone they are important and appreciated?

I know that my friends will understand, because most of them are creative souls and are in the same situation as I am. Things are getting close to Christmas and everyone is beginning to panic about getting everything done.

With that said, I will try to follow a quote from Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol" -

<h1 class="quoteText">"I will honor Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year."[/SIZE][/B]

I think that my friends will appreciate some of the little "surprises" that will come their way throughout the year - when they are least expected. And it will be a way for me to keep the spirit of Christmas in my heart all year long.

I want to thank Anna for the wonderful gift she sent. I absolutely love it and will cherish it always. When I look at it, it will remind me that what I do here in the morning is liked and appreciated and opens doors for people like Anna to learn from people like Margot and be more creative because of it.

What more could I ask?

Have a wonderful Thursday! I hope you find some way to spread joy to others around you.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Joy Throughout the Year*
> 
> There are so many wonderful reasons that I take the time to write here nearly every day. Of course, in the beginning it was to get our little company more exposure and let more people know we are here. But as time progresses, I have come to realize the many, many other benefits of blogging. Not only have I been able to communicate better with my customers and bring them information regarding a variety of techniques, but I have made some real and lasting friendships as well. That - as they say - is "priceless."
> 
> One of my most important goals here each day is to introduce people to new ways to be creative. I do realize that people are very different and that not everyone enjoys the same thing. There are woodworkers who only enjoy creating with tools, making beautiful things of wood and focusing on its natural beauty.
> 
> There are also painters who create amazing things with color. They paint on wood, fabric, old furniture, or just about anything they can get their hands on.
> 
> There are fabric artists that only use fibers to create. Be it silk, ribbon, wool or other beautiful fibers found in nature.
> 
> Then there are those who do a 'little bit of each' and are open to just about any type of creativity. That is the category that I think I fall in, and it means that there is a world of possibilities ahead. How exciting!
> 
> Many of you who read this blog regularly may notice that I tend to flip back and forth through many types of creating. In any given week, I will highlight woodworking, painting, embroidery and maybe even some needle felting, which is my newest media to explore. I love to merge the types of creating to make fun and unique objects which are beautiful as well, in hopes that they will entice you to give something new a try. This is important to me because I find that my biggest joy of life is learning new ways to create. It keeps me happy and busy and distracts me from the sometimes harsh realities of today's world.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't think so. I think that finding joy in our lives is very important to our own happiness and the more joy we find, the more we can share it and spread it to all we encounter. How can that be wrong?
> 
> Yesterday I received a small package from a customer who has become a true friend. I met Anna through writing my blog, as she frequently comments on it on the Lumberjocks site where it is posted. Last year Anna and her husband Jim came to Nova Scotia and we were able to meet up and have a wonderful visit over lunch and then they stopped by our little place here for a bit. You would think that meeting a 'stranger' face-to-face would be awkward, but we talked pretty much non stop like we were friends for years. That is the good thing about creative people. They always seem to have that common bond.
> 
> I can't tell you how many wonderful people I have met through my writings and Facebook! These are real friendships with people that I would love to have in my life always. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I received from Anna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful hand made card and an incredible ornament that Anna made using Margot Clark's MUD technique! I had used the technique in my witch boot pattern and introduced it to many new woodworkers.
> 
> The card has one of Keith's SLDK327 Filigree Stocking Ornaments on it that Anna cut on the scroll saw. (I had blogged and had some patterns that showed how to cut card stock on the scroll saw). It also had some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it for so many reasons. Mostly because of the friendship that I have with Anna because of my blog here. I would have never met her had I not written each morning.
> 
> Yesterday I had planned on making out some Christmas cards. I wanted to send something small to each of my friends that I regularly correspond with throughout the day on Facebook and here through my blog. As I made the list and it was growing and growing and growing, I realized just how many people are important in my daily life. I must say that I got a bit overwhelmed as I realized that there would be no way to send out as many cards as I would like.
> 
> I decided that instead of making Christmas cards, I will send out cards throughout the year, when I have the chance, to acknowledge just how much these people mean to me. After all - why do we need a reason to tell someone they are important and appreciated?
> 
> I know that my friends will understand, because most of them are creative souls and are in the same situation as I am. Things are getting close to Christmas and everyone is beginning to panic about getting everything done.
> 
> With that said, I will try to follow a quote from Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol" -
> 
> <h1 class="quoteText">"I will honor Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year."[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> I think that my friends will appreciate some of the little "surprises" that will come their way throughout the year - when they are least expected. And it will be a way for me to keep the spirit of Christmas in my heart all year long.
> 
> I want to thank Anna for the wonderful gift she sent. I absolutely love it and will cherish it always. When I look at it, it will remind me that what I do here in the morning is liked and appreciated and opens doors for people like Anna to learn from people like Margot and be more creative because of it.
> 
> What more could I ask?
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday! I hope you find some way to spread joy to others around you.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Joy Throughout the Year*
> 
> There are so many wonderful reasons that I take the time to write here nearly every day. Of course, in the beginning it was to get our little company more exposure and let more people know we are here. But as time progresses, I have come to realize the many, many other benefits of blogging. Not only have I been able to communicate better with my customers and bring them information regarding a variety of techniques, but I have made some real and lasting friendships as well. That - as they say - is "priceless."
> 
> One of my most important goals here each day is to introduce people to new ways to be creative. I do realize that people are very different and that not everyone enjoys the same thing. There are woodworkers who only enjoy creating with tools, making beautiful things of wood and focusing on its natural beauty.
> 
> There are also painters who create amazing things with color. They paint on wood, fabric, old furniture, or just about anything they can get their hands on.
> 
> There are fabric artists that only use fibers to create. Be it silk, ribbon, wool or other beautiful fibers found in nature.
> 
> Then there are those who do a 'little bit of each' and are open to just about any type of creativity. That is the category that I think I fall in, and it means that there is a world of possibilities ahead. How exciting!
> 
> Many of you who read this blog regularly may notice that I tend to flip back and forth through many types of creating. In any given week, I will highlight woodworking, painting, embroidery and maybe even some needle felting, which is my newest media to explore. I love to merge the types of creating to make fun and unique objects which are beautiful as well, in hopes that they will entice you to give something new a try. This is important to me because I find that my biggest joy of life is learning new ways to create. It keeps me happy and busy and distracts me from the sometimes harsh realities of today's world.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't think so. I think that finding joy in our lives is very important to our own happiness and the more joy we find, the more we can share it and spread it to all we encounter. How can that be wrong?
> 
> Yesterday I received a small package from a customer who has become a true friend. I met Anna through writing my blog, as she frequently comments on it on the Lumberjocks site where it is posted. Last year Anna and her husband Jim came to Nova Scotia and we were able to meet up and have a wonderful visit over lunch and then they stopped by our little place here for a bit. You would think that meeting a 'stranger' face-to-face would be awkward, but we talked pretty much non stop like we were friends for years. That is the good thing about creative people. They always seem to have that common bond.
> 
> I can't tell you how many wonderful people I have met through my writings and Facebook! These are real friendships with people that I would love to have in my life always. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I received from Anna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful hand made card and an incredible ornament that Anna made using Margot Clark's MUD technique! I had used the technique in my witch boot pattern and introduced it to many new woodworkers.
> 
> The card has one of Keith's SLDK327 Filigree Stocking Ornaments on it that Anna cut on the scroll saw. (I had blogged and had some patterns that showed how to cut card stock on the scroll saw). It also had some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it for so many reasons. Mostly because of the friendship that I have with Anna because of my blog here. I would have never met her had I not written each morning.
> 
> Yesterday I had planned on making out some Christmas cards. I wanted to send something small to each of my friends that I regularly correspond with throughout the day on Facebook and here through my blog. As I made the list and it was growing and growing and growing, I realized just how many people are important in my daily life. I must say that I got a bit overwhelmed as I realized that there would be no way to send out as many cards as I would like.
> 
> I decided that instead of making Christmas cards, I will send out cards throughout the year, when I have the chance, to acknowledge just how much these people mean to me. After all - why do we need a reason to tell someone they are important and appreciated?
> 
> I know that my friends will understand, because most of them are creative souls and are in the same situation as I am. Things are getting close to Christmas and everyone is beginning to panic about getting everything done.
> 
> With that said, I will try to follow a quote from Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol" -
> 
> <h1 class="quoteText">"I will honor Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year."[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> I think that my friends will appreciate some of the little "surprises" that will come their way throughout the year - when they are least expected. And it will be a way for me to keep the spirit of Christmas in my heart all year long.
> 
> I want to thank Anna for the wonderful gift she sent. I absolutely love it and will cherish it always. When I look at it, it will remind me that what I do here in the morning is liked and appreciated and opens doors for people like Anna to learn from people like Margot and be more creative because of it.
> 
> What more could I ask?
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday! I hope you find some way to spread joy to others around you.


You inspire so many people to think outside the box and stretch their creativity limitlessly. Thanks for introducing us all to the wonderful products and websites out there. 
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Joy Throughout the Year*
> 
> There are so many wonderful reasons that I take the time to write here nearly every day. Of course, in the beginning it was to get our little company more exposure and let more people know we are here. But as time progresses, I have come to realize the many, many other benefits of blogging. Not only have I been able to communicate better with my customers and bring them information regarding a variety of techniques, but I have made some real and lasting friendships as well. That - as they say - is "priceless."
> 
> One of my most important goals here each day is to introduce people to new ways to be creative. I do realize that people are very different and that not everyone enjoys the same thing. There are woodworkers who only enjoy creating with tools, making beautiful things of wood and focusing on its natural beauty.
> 
> There are also painters who create amazing things with color. They paint on wood, fabric, old furniture, or just about anything they can get their hands on.
> 
> There are fabric artists that only use fibers to create. Be it silk, ribbon, wool or other beautiful fibers found in nature.
> 
> Then there are those who do a 'little bit of each' and are open to just about any type of creativity. That is the category that I think I fall in, and it means that there is a world of possibilities ahead. How exciting!
> 
> Many of you who read this blog regularly may notice that I tend to flip back and forth through many types of creating. In any given week, I will highlight woodworking, painting, embroidery and maybe even some needle felting, which is my newest media to explore. I love to merge the types of creating to make fun and unique objects which are beautiful as well, in hopes that they will entice you to give something new a try. This is important to me because I find that my biggest joy of life is learning new ways to create. It keeps me happy and busy and distracts me from the sometimes harsh realities of today's world.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't think so. I think that finding joy in our lives is very important to our own happiness and the more joy we find, the more we can share it and spread it to all we encounter. How can that be wrong?
> 
> Yesterday I received a small package from a customer who has become a true friend. I met Anna through writing my blog, as she frequently comments on it on the Lumberjocks site where it is posted. Last year Anna and her husband Jim came to Nova Scotia and we were able to meet up and have a wonderful visit over lunch and then they stopped by our little place here for a bit. You would think that meeting a 'stranger' face-to-face would be awkward, but we talked pretty much non stop like we were friends for years. That is the good thing about creative people. They always seem to have that common bond.
> 
> I can't tell you how many wonderful people I have met through my writings and Facebook! These are real friendships with people that I would love to have in my life always. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I received from Anna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful hand made card and an incredible ornament that Anna made using Margot Clark's MUD technique! I had used the technique in my witch boot pattern and introduced it to many new woodworkers.
> 
> The card has one of Keith's SLDK327 Filigree Stocking Ornaments on it that Anna cut on the scroll saw. (I had blogged and had some patterns that showed how to cut card stock on the scroll saw). It also had some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it for so many reasons. Mostly because of the friendship that I have with Anna because of my blog here. I would have never met her had I not written each morning.
> 
> Yesterday I had planned on making out some Christmas cards. I wanted to send something small to each of my friends that I regularly correspond with throughout the day on Facebook and here through my blog. As I made the list and it was growing and growing and growing, I realized just how many people are important in my daily life. I must say that I got a bit overwhelmed as I realized that there would be no way to send out as many cards as I would like.
> 
> I decided that instead of making Christmas cards, I will send out cards throughout the year, when I have the chance, to acknowledge just how much these people mean to me. After all - why do we need a reason to tell someone they are important and appreciated?
> 
> I know that my friends will understand, because most of them are creative souls and are in the same situation as I am. Things are getting close to Christmas and everyone is beginning to panic about getting everything done.
> 
> With that said, I will try to follow a quote from Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol" -
> 
> <h1 class="quoteText">"I will honor Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year."[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> I think that my friends will appreciate some of the little "surprises" that will come their way throughout the year - when they are least expected. And it will be a way for me to keep the spirit of Christmas in my heart all year long.
> 
> I want to thank Anna for the wonderful gift she sent. I absolutely love it and will cherish it always. When I look at it, it will remind me that what I do here in the morning is liked and appreciated and opens doors for people like Anna to learn from people like Margot and be more creative because of it.
> 
> What more could I ask?
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday! I hope you find some way to spread joy to others around you.


Thank you so much, Anna - and thank you for your lovely gifts. It truly inspires me to do more when I see your beautiful work! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bringing Joy Throughout the Year*
> 
> There are so many wonderful reasons that I take the time to write here nearly every day. Of course, in the beginning it was to get our little company more exposure and let more people know we are here. But as time progresses, I have come to realize the many, many other benefits of blogging. Not only have I been able to communicate better with my customers and bring them information regarding a variety of techniques, but I have made some real and lasting friendships as well. That - as they say - is "priceless."
> 
> One of my most important goals here each day is to introduce people to new ways to be creative. I do realize that people are very different and that not everyone enjoys the same thing. There are woodworkers who only enjoy creating with tools, making beautiful things of wood and focusing on its natural beauty.
> 
> There are also painters who create amazing things with color. They paint on wood, fabric, old furniture, or just about anything they can get their hands on.
> 
> There are fabric artists that only use fibers to create. Be it silk, ribbon, wool or other beautiful fibers found in nature.
> 
> Then there are those who do a 'little bit of each' and are open to just about any type of creativity. That is the category that I think I fall in, and it means that there is a world of possibilities ahead. How exciting!
> 
> Many of you who read this blog regularly may notice that I tend to flip back and forth through many types of creating. In any given week, I will highlight woodworking, painting, embroidery and maybe even some needle felting, which is my newest media to explore. I love to merge the types of creating to make fun and unique objects which are beautiful as well, in hopes that they will entice you to give something new a try. This is important to me because I find that my biggest joy of life is learning new ways to create. It keeps me happy and busy and distracts me from the sometimes harsh realities of today's world.
> 
> Is that a bad thing? I don't think so. I think that finding joy in our lives is very important to our own happiness and the more joy we find, the more we can share it and spread it to all we encounter. How can that be wrong?
> 
> Yesterday I received a small package from a customer who has become a true friend. I met Anna through writing my blog, as she frequently comments on it on the Lumberjocks site where it is posted. Last year Anna and her husband Jim came to Nova Scotia and we were able to meet up and have a wonderful visit over lunch and then they stopped by our little place here for a bit. You would think that meeting a 'stranger' face-to-face would be awkward, but we talked pretty much non stop like we were friends for years. That is the good thing about creative people. They always seem to have that common bond.
> 
> I can't tell you how many wonderful people I have met through my writings and Facebook! These are real friendships with people that I would love to have in my life always. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Anyway - here is what I received from Anna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful hand made card and an incredible ornament that Anna made using Margot Clark's MUD technique! I had used the technique in my witch boot pattern and introduced it to many new woodworkers.
> 
> The card has one of Keith's SLDK327 Filigree Stocking Ornaments on it that Anna cut on the scroll saw. (I had blogged and had some patterns that showed how to cut card stock on the scroll saw). It also had some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it for so many reasons. Mostly because of the friendship that I have with Anna because of my blog here. I would have never met her had I not written each morning.
> 
> Yesterday I had planned on making out some Christmas cards. I wanted to send something small to each of my friends that I regularly correspond with throughout the day on Facebook and here through my blog. As I made the list and it was growing and growing and growing, I realized just how many people are important in my daily life. I must say that I got a bit overwhelmed as I realized that there would be no way to send out as many cards as I would like.
> 
> I decided that instead of making Christmas cards, I will send out cards throughout the year, when I have the chance, to acknowledge just how much these people mean to me. After all - why do we need a reason to tell someone they are important and appreciated?
> 
> I know that my friends will understand, because most of them are creative souls and are in the same situation as I am. Things are getting close to Christmas and everyone is beginning to panic about getting everything done.
> 
> With that said, I will try to follow a quote from Charles Dickens "A Christmas Carol" -
> 
> <h1 class="quoteText">"I will honor Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year."[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> I think that my friends will appreciate some of the little "surprises" that will come their way throughout the year - when they are least expected. And it will be a way for me to keep the spirit of Christmas in my heart all year long.
> 
> I want to thank Anna for the wonderful gift she sent. I absolutely love it and will cherish it always. When I look at it, it will remind me that what I do here in the morning is liked and appreciated and opens doors for people like Anna to learn from people like Margot and be more creative because of it.
> 
> What more could I ask?
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday! I hope you find some way to spread joy to others around you.


And thank you so much John.  I try to make each day happy and productive.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

I had taken a few days "off" from blogging because I wanted to spend some time doing things around the house here and enjoying the season. Keith and I work hard all year long and I was feeling like I was working right through the holidays, and getting a bit frazzled. It didn't take long for me to catch up on some of the things that I wanted to do around the house though, and I really accomplished a great deal. I reorganized some things here - which I feel is really important when working out of a small space - and I must admit it felt good to take the pressure off that I usually put on myself this time of year. While we still took care of customers and orders, I tried to step away from deadlines and things like that for just a bit to give myself a break. I think it did wonders.

We spent one day at Keith's mom's, helping her set up her tree. She has a very large tree and tons of beautiful ornaments - many which hold memories that are close to her heart. Keith helped assemble the tree and we both put on the lights. I placed the top ornaments to help and after that we went on to do some other holiday tasks, as Keith's mom would finish the ornaments later on. I can't wait to go over again and see the tree finished!

Here at home I finally got my own little tree decorated. As I went through my many 'themes' of Christmas ornaments, I was having trouble deciding which ones to use this year. Since my tree is not large, I usually limit things to one or two sets of ornaments that are my current favorites. This year however, I had so many lovely ornaments that were given to me by family and through the several exchanges that I participate in each year that I decided to have a rather eclectic tree of all different kinds of ornaments. Some are painted. Some are wood. I even have a couple of beautiful Swarovski Crystal ornaments that my son had given me over the years. I really love the look.

I also spent some time working on some new crafts that I am learning, as well as my embroidery piece "A Perfect World". I had finished panel 15 last week and I am half way through with panel 16. There are 17 panels in all and then some finishing details and I am done. I am getting excited about that and I promise to show the photos of panel 15 later on this week.

I created some additional needle felted animals as well. I am finding that I really love the process of sculpting with wool and I can see more and more how I can use and apply these creations to both my painting and my woodworking designs. Initially, I had began this type of creating so that I could make some original sculptures that I could use for models for both my painting and woodworking designs. Since there are so many issues with copyrights these days, I thought it was safer (and easier in the long run) to just make my own models and work from them. I realize that to some of you that may be the long way around things, but since I love to create and learn new things anyway, I think it is a fun way to insure that what I offer is truly my own original work. To me it just makes sense.

But I need to learn to walk before I run, and before I could start creating my own animals, I needed to familiarize myself with the materials and the process of building animals. I found a wonderful site and teacher in Sarafina Fiber Art and I have become an eager student. I began with Sara's chicks, and also created some mice and baby harp seals. I loved the chicks and immediately added some 'extras' to make them unique. This is "Nugget" and "Peep":










I did the same with the baby harp seal whom I call "Aurora":










You can see both the painting and woodworking additions and how they really enhance the pieces. (Side note - I liked Aurora so much, I made several and have her up for sale at my ETSY store SheilaLandryDesigns. I will be selling some of these pieces there as very limited editions that will be signed and numbered.

I am not as pleased with the mice, so I think I need to have another go at them before I continue with them. That is part of the learning process though, and my thoughts on that is to play around and build my skill up again before trying again.

Over the weekend though, I did try my first original needle felted design. This time it was a baby emperor penguin that I named "Garry":










He is fully posable and has a wire armature inside, so I can have fun with him and pose him many different ways. I used clay for his little toes:










And he is about 7" tall and fits in my hand:










I am rather happy with him and it encouraged me quite a bit after the mice came out so awkward.

I wanted to learn a bit more though, so I advanced to a more difficult project. I created a fox which I am calling "Sasha" by following along with Sara's instructional videos. The main design is Sara's, although I did change the colors and the way I did my fox's tail. The piece took me probably about eight hours to complete, but I really like her a lot:










Again, she is fully wired with an armature, so I can pose her any way I want.










Her face was quite a challenge, but I learned a great deal making her.

Here is a photo for size:










It was very encouraging finishing her up, and I plan to do more animals soon. I really want to do some cats as you can imagine.

While I enjoyed this little deviation from "work", I couldn't help but think about designing. There have been some ideas that I have had in my head for some time now that I wanted to develop for "after Christmas" patterns and I thought I would get a start on that. So I started doing some drawing and stuff yesterday and getting the ball rolling in that direction.

Tomorrow, I am going to be spending the day with some of my "Canadian family" members. We are going to have a wonderful and relaxing day and go up the valley to shop. I say it will be 'relaxing' because I really have nothing to get that I HAVE to get and I am going along more for the socialization and to enjoy the season. I will take my camera and if there is anything interesting, I will record it. So I will probably be back here in a day or so. I am still in "semi-vacation mode" and will be posting only here and there for the next couple of weeks. I doubt I will be idle though and when I do post I will have lots to catch up with you all. So the entries may be a bit long - like this one!

Finally - I want to announce a wonderful event that I have been invited to participate in. I have been chosen as one of the teachers for the Art Play Date 2015! Art Play Date is an online "course" in which offers 24 classes in 24 weeks by 24 different teachers. Each class offers a full project which includes written instructions and up to two hours of video for the student to follow along. It is a fabulous opportunity for both newer painters as well as seasoned painters to experience many different styles and types of painting. The cost for the course is (I believe) $99 which gains you acces to all 24 projects! The first Art Play Date was launched last year and it was very successful. People really gave rave reviews about it and I had enrolled and loved it as well. It was very fun and interesting to see so many different types of techniques and there were classes in acrylic painting, watercolor, mixed media, etc. I learned a great deal from the wonderful teachers - many whom which I have admired and followed for years. Being asked to participate as a teacher is a great honor for me.










The sign ups begin on February 1st. I will certainly have more information about that here in my blog, as well as on my Facebook page and on the site. If you are interested, I ask that you sign up through my site and my link, as we get paid according to how many sign up through our own links. I look forward to offering a fun and interesting project (I am working on that, too!) and hope that many of you who are thinking of painting for the first time will give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. You will definitely hear more about it from me as the dates get closer. 

Well - that is about all for today. See what happens when I miss blogging?? So much to catch up on with you all. I hope you are all doing well in getting your holiday crafts and gifts finished up. Remember to take some time for yourself and to enjoy the season. That is what you are working so hard for anyway, isn't it?

Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I had taken a few days "off" from blogging because I wanted to spend some time doing things around the house here and enjoying the season. Keith and I work hard all year long and I was feeling like I was working right through the holidays, and getting a bit frazzled. It didn't take long for me to catch up on some of the things that I wanted to do around the house though, and I really accomplished a great deal. I reorganized some things here - which I feel is really important when working out of a small space - and I must admit it felt good to take the pressure off that I usually put on myself this time of year. While we still took care of customers and orders, I tried to step away from deadlines and things like that for just a bit to give myself a break. I think it did wonders.
> 
> We spent one day at Keith's mom's, helping her set up her tree. She has a very large tree and tons of beautiful ornaments - many which hold memories that are close to her heart. Keith helped assemble the tree and we both put on the lights. I placed the top ornaments to help and after that we went on to do some other holiday tasks, as Keith's mom would finish the ornaments later on. I can't wait to go over again and see the tree finished!
> 
> Here at home I finally got my own little tree decorated. As I went through my many 'themes' of Christmas ornaments, I was having trouble deciding which ones to use this year. Since my tree is not large, I usually limit things to one or two sets of ornaments that are my current favorites. This year however, I had so many lovely ornaments that were given to me by family and through the several exchanges that I participate in each year that I decided to have a rather eclectic tree of all different kinds of ornaments. Some are painted. Some are wood. I even have a couple of beautiful Swarovski Crystal ornaments that my son had given me over the years. I really love the look.
> 
> I also spent some time working on some new crafts that I am learning, as well as my embroidery piece "A Perfect World". I had finished panel 15 last week and I am half way through with panel 16. There are 17 panels in all and then some finishing details and I am done. I am getting excited about that and I promise to show the photos of panel 15 later on this week.
> 
> I created some additional needle felted animals as well. I am finding that I really love the process of sculpting with wool and I can see more and more how I can use and apply these creations to both my painting and my woodworking designs. Initially, I had began this type of creating so that I could make some original sculptures that I could use for models for both my painting and woodworking designs. Since there are so many issues with copyrights these days, I thought it was safer (and easier in the long run) to just make my own models and work from them. I realize that to some of you that may be the long way around things, but since I love to create and learn new things anyway, I think it is a fun way to insure that what I offer is truly my own original work. To me it just makes sense.
> 
> But I need to learn to walk before I run, and before I could start creating my own animals, I needed to familiarize myself with the materials and the process of building animals. I found a wonderful site and teacher in Sarafina Fiber Art and I have become an eager student. I began with Sara's chicks, and also created some mice and baby harp seals. I loved the chicks and immediately added some 'extras' to make them unique. This is "Nugget" and "Peep":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same with the baby harp seal whom I call "Aurora":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see both the painting and woodworking additions and how they really enhance the pieces. (Side note - I liked Aurora so much, I made several and have her up for sale at my ETSY store SheilaLandryDesigns. I will be selling some of these pieces there as very limited editions that will be signed and numbered.
> 
> I am not as pleased with the mice, so I think I need to have another go at them before I continue with them. That is part of the learning process though, and my thoughts on that is to play around and build my skill up again before trying again.
> 
> Over the weekend though, I did try my first original needle felted design. This time it was a baby emperor penguin that I named "Garry":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is fully posable and has a wire armature inside, so I can have fun with him and pose him many different ways. I used clay for his little toes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is about 7" tall and fits in my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather happy with him and it encouraged me quite a bit after the mice came out so awkward.
> 
> I wanted to learn a bit more though, so I advanced to a more difficult project. I created a fox which I am calling "Sasha" by following along with Sara's instructional videos. The main design is Sara's, although I did change the colors and the way I did my fox's tail. The piece took me probably about eight hours to complete, but I really like her a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, she is fully wired with an armature, so I can pose her any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face was quite a challenge, but I learned a great deal making her.
> 
> Here is a photo for size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very encouraging finishing her up, and I plan to do more animals soon. I really want to do some cats as you can imagine.
> 
> While I enjoyed this little deviation from "work", I couldn't help but think about designing. There have been some ideas that I have had in my head for some time now that I wanted to develop for "after Christmas" patterns and I thought I would get a start on that. So I started doing some drawing and stuff yesterday and getting the ball rolling in that direction.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am going to be spending the day with some of my "Canadian family" members. We are going to have a wonderful and relaxing day and go up the valley to shop. I say it will be 'relaxing' because I really have nothing to get that I HAVE to get and I am going along more for the socialization and to enjoy the season. I will take my camera and if there is anything interesting, I will record it. So I will probably be back here in a day or so. I am still in "semi-vacation mode" and will be posting only here and there for the next couple of weeks. I doubt I will be idle though and when I do post I will have lots to catch up with you all. So the entries may be a bit long - like this one!
> 
> Finally - I want to announce a wonderful event that I have been invited to participate in. I have been chosen as one of the teachers for the Art Play Date 2015! Art Play Date is an online "course" in which offers 24 classes in 24 weeks by 24 different teachers. Each class offers a full project which includes written instructions and up to two hours of video for the student to follow along. It is a fabulous opportunity for both newer painters as well as seasoned painters to experience many different styles and types of painting. The cost for the course is (I believe) $99 which gains you acces to all 24 projects! The first Art Play Date was launched last year and it was very successful. People really gave rave reviews about it and I had enrolled and loved it as well. It was very fun and interesting to see so many different types of techniques and there were classes in acrylic painting, watercolor, mixed media, etc. I learned a great deal from the wonderful teachers - many whom which I have admired and followed for years. Being asked to participate as a teacher is a great honor for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign ups begin on February 1st. I will certainly have more information about that here in my blog, as well as on my Facebook page and on the site. If you are interested, I ask that you sign up through my site and my link, as we get paid according to how many sign up through our own links. I look forward to offering a fun and interesting project (I am working on that, too!) and hope that many of you who are thinking of painting for the first time will give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. You will definitely hear more about it from me as the dates get closer.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. See what happens when I miss blogging?? So much to catch up on with you all. I hope you are all doing well in getting your holiday crafts and gifts finished up. Remember to take some time for yourself and to enjoy the season. That is what you are working so hard for anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Congratulations Sheila on the "Art Play Date" - well deserved! Looking forward to seeing what project you will come up with.
Your penguin and fox came out really well! They are so cute! I don't know if I would have the patience for this particular craft but I'm sure enjoying seeing what you come up.
Enjoy your days off and take many!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I had taken a few days "off" from blogging because I wanted to spend some time doing things around the house here and enjoying the season. Keith and I work hard all year long and I was feeling like I was working right through the holidays, and getting a bit frazzled. It didn't take long for me to catch up on some of the things that I wanted to do around the house though, and I really accomplished a great deal. I reorganized some things here - which I feel is really important when working out of a small space - and I must admit it felt good to take the pressure off that I usually put on myself this time of year. While we still took care of customers and orders, I tried to step away from deadlines and things like that for just a bit to give myself a break. I think it did wonders.
> 
> We spent one day at Keith's mom's, helping her set up her tree. She has a very large tree and tons of beautiful ornaments - many which hold memories that are close to her heart. Keith helped assemble the tree and we both put on the lights. I placed the top ornaments to help and after that we went on to do some other holiday tasks, as Keith's mom would finish the ornaments later on. I can't wait to go over again and see the tree finished!
> 
> Here at home I finally got my own little tree decorated. As I went through my many 'themes' of Christmas ornaments, I was having trouble deciding which ones to use this year. Since my tree is not large, I usually limit things to one or two sets of ornaments that are my current favorites. This year however, I had so many lovely ornaments that were given to me by family and through the several exchanges that I participate in each year that I decided to have a rather eclectic tree of all different kinds of ornaments. Some are painted. Some are wood. I even have a couple of beautiful Swarovski Crystal ornaments that my son had given me over the years. I really love the look.
> 
> I also spent some time working on some new crafts that I am learning, as well as my embroidery piece "A Perfect World". I had finished panel 15 last week and I am half way through with panel 16. There are 17 panels in all and then some finishing details and I am done. I am getting excited about that and I promise to show the photos of panel 15 later on this week.
> 
> I created some additional needle felted animals as well. I am finding that I really love the process of sculpting with wool and I can see more and more how I can use and apply these creations to both my painting and my woodworking designs. Initially, I had began this type of creating so that I could make some original sculptures that I could use for models for both my painting and woodworking designs. Since there are so many issues with copyrights these days, I thought it was safer (and easier in the long run) to just make my own models and work from them. I realize that to some of you that may be the long way around things, but since I love to create and learn new things anyway, I think it is a fun way to insure that what I offer is truly my own original work. To me it just makes sense.
> 
> But I need to learn to walk before I run, and before I could start creating my own animals, I needed to familiarize myself with the materials and the process of building animals. I found a wonderful site and teacher in Sarafina Fiber Art and I have become an eager student. I began with Sara's chicks, and also created some mice and baby harp seals. I loved the chicks and immediately added some 'extras' to make them unique. This is "Nugget" and "Peep":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same with the baby harp seal whom I call "Aurora":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see both the painting and woodworking additions and how they really enhance the pieces. (Side note - I liked Aurora so much, I made several and have her up for sale at my ETSY store SheilaLandryDesigns. I will be selling some of these pieces there as very limited editions that will be signed and numbered.
> 
> I am not as pleased with the mice, so I think I need to have another go at them before I continue with them. That is part of the learning process though, and my thoughts on that is to play around and build my skill up again before trying again.
> 
> Over the weekend though, I did try my first original needle felted design. This time it was a baby emperor penguin that I named "Garry":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is fully posable and has a wire armature inside, so I can have fun with him and pose him many different ways. I used clay for his little toes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is about 7" tall and fits in my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather happy with him and it encouraged me quite a bit after the mice came out so awkward.
> 
> I wanted to learn a bit more though, so I advanced to a more difficult project. I created a fox which I am calling "Sasha" by following along with Sara's instructional videos. The main design is Sara's, although I did change the colors and the way I did my fox's tail. The piece took me probably about eight hours to complete, but I really like her a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, she is fully wired with an armature, so I can pose her any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face was quite a challenge, but I learned a great deal making her.
> 
> Here is a photo for size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very encouraging finishing her up, and I plan to do more animals soon. I really want to do some cats as you can imagine.
> 
> While I enjoyed this little deviation from "work", I couldn't help but think about designing. There have been some ideas that I have had in my head for some time now that I wanted to develop for "after Christmas" patterns and I thought I would get a start on that. So I started doing some drawing and stuff yesterday and getting the ball rolling in that direction.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am going to be spending the day with some of my "Canadian family" members. We are going to have a wonderful and relaxing day and go up the valley to shop. I say it will be 'relaxing' because I really have nothing to get that I HAVE to get and I am going along more for the socialization and to enjoy the season. I will take my camera and if there is anything interesting, I will record it. So I will probably be back here in a day or so. I am still in "semi-vacation mode" and will be posting only here and there for the next couple of weeks. I doubt I will be idle though and when I do post I will have lots to catch up with you all. So the entries may be a bit long - like this one!
> 
> Finally - I want to announce a wonderful event that I have been invited to participate in. I have been chosen as one of the teachers for the Art Play Date 2015! Art Play Date is an online "course" in which offers 24 classes in 24 weeks by 24 different teachers. Each class offers a full project which includes written instructions and up to two hours of video for the student to follow along. It is a fabulous opportunity for both newer painters as well as seasoned painters to experience many different styles and types of painting. The cost for the course is (I believe) $99 which gains you acces to all 24 projects! The first Art Play Date was launched last year and it was very successful. People really gave rave reviews about it and I had enrolled and loved it as well. It was very fun and interesting to see so many different types of techniques and there were classes in acrylic painting, watercolor, mixed media, etc. I learned a great deal from the wonderful teachers - many whom which I have admired and followed for years. Being asked to participate as a teacher is a great honor for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign ups begin on February 1st. I will certainly have more information about that here in my blog, as well as on my Facebook page and on the site. If you are interested, I ask that you sign up through my site and my link, as we get paid according to how many sign up through our own links. I look forward to offering a fun and interesting project (I am working on that, too!) and hope that many of you who are thinking of painting for the first time will give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. You will definitely hear more about it from me as the dates get closer.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. See what happens when I miss blogging?? So much to catch up on with you all. I hope you are all doing well in getting your holiday crafts and gifts finished up. Remember to take some time for yourself and to enjoy the season. That is what you are working so hard for anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Sheila,

Your talent is endless. Don't make us wait too long to see panel #15, please?! Enjoy your time off.

L/W


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I had taken a few days "off" from blogging because I wanted to spend some time doing things around the house here and enjoying the season. Keith and I work hard all year long and I was feeling like I was working right through the holidays, and getting a bit frazzled. It didn't take long for me to catch up on some of the things that I wanted to do around the house though, and I really accomplished a great deal. I reorganized some things here - which I feel is really important when working out of a small space - and I must admit it felt good to take the pressure off that I usually put on myself this time of year. While we still took care of customers and orders, I tried to step away from deadlines and things like that for just a bit to give myself a break. I think it did wonders.
> 
> We spent one day at Keith's mom's, helping her set up her tree. She has a very large tree and tons of beautiful ornaments - many which hold memories that are close to her heart. Keith helped assemble the tree and we both put on the lights. I placed the top ornaments to help and after that we went on to do some other holiday tasks, as Keith's mom would finish the ornaments later on. I can't wait to go over again and see the tree finished!
> 
> Here at home I finally got my own little tree decorated. As I went through my many 'themes' of Christmas ornaments, I was having trouble deciding which ones to use this year. Since my tree is not large, I usually limit things to one or two sets of ornaments that are my current favorites. This year however, I had so many lovely ornaments that were given to me by family and through the several exchanges that I participate in each year that I decided to have a rather eclectic tree of all different kinds of ornaments. Some are painted. Some are wood. I even have a couple of beautiful Swarovski Crystal ornaments that my son had given me over the years. I really love the look.
> 
> I also spent some time working on some new crafts that I am learning, as well as my embroidery piece "A Perfect World". I had finished panel 15 last week and I am half way through with panel 16. There are 17 panels in all and then some finishing details and I am done. I am getting excited about that and I promise to show the photos of panel 15 later on this week.
> 
> I created some additional needle felted animals as well. I am finding that I really love the process of sculpting with wool and I can see more and more how I can use and apply these creations to both my painting and my woodworking designs. Initially, I had began this type of creating so that I could make some original sculptures that I could use for models for both my painting and woodworking designs. Since there are so many issues with copyrights these days, I thought it was safer (and easier in the long run) to just make my own models and work from them. I realize that to some of you that may be the long way around things, but since I love to create and learn new things anyway, I think it is a fun way to insure that what I offer is truly my own original work. To me it just makes sense.
> 
> But I need to learn to walk before I run, and before I could start creating my own animals, I needed to familiarize myself with the materials and the process of building animals. I found a wonderful site and teacher in Sarafina Fiber Art and I have become an eager student. I began with Sara's chicks, and also created some mice and baby harp seals. I loved the chicks and immediately added some 'extras' to make them unique. This is "Nugget" and "Peep":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same with the baby harp seal whom I call "Aurora":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see both the painting and woodworking additions and how they really enhance the pieces. (Side note - I liked Aurora so much, I made several and have her up for sale at my ETSY store SheilaLandryDesigns. I will be selling some of these pieces there as very limited editions that will be signed and numbered.
> 
> I am not as pleased with the mice, so I think I need to have another go at them before I continue with them. That is part of the learning process though, and my thoughts on that is to play around and build my skill up again before trying again.
> 
> Over the weekend though, I did try my first original needle felted design. This time it was a baby emperor penguin that I named "Garry":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is fully posable and has a wire armature inside, so I can have fun with him and pose him many different ways. I used clay for his little toes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is about 7" tall and fits in my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather happy with him and it encouraged me quite a bit after the mice came out so awkward.
> 
> I wanted to learn a bit more though, so I advanced to a more difficult project. I created a fox which I am calling "Sasha" by following along with Sara's instructional videos. The main design is Sara's, although I did change the colors and the way I did my fox's tail. The piece took me probably about eight hours to complete, but I really like her a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, she is fully wired with an armature, so I can pose her any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face was quite a challenge, but I learned a great deal making her.
> 
> Here is a photo for size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very encouraging finishing her up, and I plan to do more animals soon. I really want to do some cats as you can imagine.
> 
> While I enjoyed this little deviation from "work", I couldn't help but think about designing. There have been some ideas that I have had in my head for some time now that I wanted to develop for "after Christmas" patterns and I thought I would get a start on that. So I started doing some drawing and stuff yesterday and getting the ball rolling in that direction.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am going to be spending the day with some of my "Canadian family" members. We are going to have a wonderful and relaxing day and go up the valley to shop. I say it will be 'relaxing' because I really have nothing to get that I HAVE to get and I am going along more for the socialization and to enjoy the season. I will take my camera and if there is anything interesting, I will record it. So I will probably be back here in a day or so. I am still in "semi-vacation mode" and will be posting only here and there for the next couple of weeks. I doubt I will be idle though and when I do post I will have lots to catch up with you all. So the entries may be a bit long - like this one!
> 
> Finally - I want to announce a wonderful event that I have been invited to participate in. I have been chosen as one of the teachers for the Art Play Date 2015! Art Play Date is an online "course" in which offers 24 classes in 24 weeks by 24 different teachers. Each class offers a full project which includes written instructions and up to two hours of video for the student to follow along. It is a fabulous opportunity for both newer painters as well as seasoned painters to experience many different styles and types of painting. The cost for the course is (I believe) $99 which gains you acces to all 24 projects! The first Art Play Date was launched last year and it was very successful. People really gave rave reviews about it and I had enrolled and loved it as well. It was very fun and interesting to see so many different types of techniques and there were classes in acrylic painting, watercolor, mixed media, etc. I learned a great deal from the wonderful teachers - many whom which I have admired and followed for years. Being asked to participate as a teacher is a great honor for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign ups begin on February 1st. I will certainly have more information about that here in my blog, as well as on my Facebook page and on the site. If you are interested, I ask that you sign up through my site and my link, as we get paid according to how many sign up through our own links. I look forward to offering a fun and interesting project (I am working on that, too!) and hope that many of you who are thinking of painting for the first time will give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. You will definitely hear more about it from me as the dates get closer.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. See what happens when I miss blogging?? So much to catch up on with you all. I hope you are all doing well in getting your holiday crafts and gifts finished up. Remember to take some time for yourself and to enjoy the season. That is what you are working so hard for anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Great little characters, and I like the way that they all have a bit of "personality" showing through. Good idea to be able to model what you want to create. Love 'em.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I had taken a few days "off" from blogging because I wanted to spend some time doing things around the house here and enjoying the season. Keith and I work hard all year long and I was feeling like I was working right through the holidays, and getting a bit frazzled. It didn't take long for me to catch up on some of the things that I wanted to do around the house though, and I really accomplished a great deal. I reorganized some things here - which I feel is really important when working out of a small space - and I must admit it felt good to take the pressure off that I usually put on myself this time of year. While we still took care of customers and orders, I tried to step away from deadlines and things like that for just a bit to give myself a break. I think it did wonders.
> 
> We spent one day at Keith's mom's, helping her set up her tree. She has a very large tree and tons of beautiful ornaments - many which hold memories that are close to her heart. Keith helped assemble the tree and we both put on the lights. I placed the top ornaments to help and after that we went on to do some other holiday tasks, as Keith's mom would finish the ornaments later on. I can't wait to go over again and see the tree finished!
> 
> Here at home I finally got my own little tree decorated. As I went through my many 'themes' of Christmas ornaments, I was having trouble deciding which ones to use this year. Since my tree is not large, I usually limit things to one or two sets of ornaments that are my current favorites. This year however, I had so many lovely ornaments that were given to me by family and through the several exchanges that I participate in each year that I decided to have a rather eclectic tree of all different kinds of ornaments. Some are painted. Some are wood. I even have a couple of beautiful Swarovski Crystal ornaments that my son had given me over the years. I really love the look.
> 
> I also spent some time working on some new crafts that I am learning, as well as my embroidery piece "A Perfect World". I had finished panel 15 last week and I am half way through with panel 16. There are 17 panels in all and then some finishing details and I am done. I am getting excited about that and I promise to show the photos of panel 15 later on this week.
> 
> I created some additional needle felted animals as well. I am finding that I really love the process of sculpting with wool and I can see more and more how I can use and apply these creations to both my painting and my woodworking designs. Initially, I had began this type of creating so that I could make some original sculptures that I could use for models for both my painting and woodworking designs. Since there are so many issues with copyrights these days, I thought it was safer (and easier in the long run) to just make my own models and work from them. I realize that to some of you that may be the long way around things, but since I love to create and learn new things anyway, I think it is a fun way to insure that what I offer is truly my own original work. To me it just makes sense.
> 
> But I need to learn to walk before I run, and before I could start creating my own animals, I needed to familiarize myself with the materials and the process of building animals. I found a wonderful site and teacher in Sarafina Fiber Art and I have become an eager student. I began with Sara's chicks, and also created some mice and baby harp seals. I loved the chicks and immediately added some 'extras' to make them unique. This is "Nugget" and "Peep":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same with the baby harp seal whom I call "Aurora":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see both the painting and woodworking additions and how they really enhance the pieces. (Side note - I liked Aurora so much, I made several and have her up for sale at my ETSY store SheilaLandryDesigns. I will be selling some of these pieces there as very limited editions that will be signed and numbered.
> 
> I am not as pleased with the mice, so I think I need to have another go at them before I continue with them. That is part of the learning process though, and my thoughts on that is to play around and build my skill up again before trying again.
> 
> Over the weekend though, I did try my first original needle felted design. This time it was a baby emperor penguin that I named "Garry":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is fully posable and has a wire armature inside, so I can have fun with him and pose him many different ways. I used clay for his little toes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is about 7" tall and fits in my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather happy with him and it encouraged me quite a bit after the mice came out so awkward.
> 
> I wanted to learn a bit more though, so I advanced to a more difficult project. I created a fox which I am calling "Sasha" by following along with Sara's instructional videos. The main design is Sara's, although I did change the colors and the way I did my fox's tail. The piece took me probably about eight hours to complete, but I really like her a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, she is fully wired with an armature, so I can pose her any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face was quite a challenge, but I learned a great deal making her.
> 
> Here is a photo for size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very encouraging finishing her up, and I plan to do more animals soon. I really want to do some cats as you can imagine.
> 
> While I enjoyed this little deviation from "work", I couldn't help but think about designing. There have been some ideas that I have had in my head for some time now that I wanted to develop for "after Christmas" patterns and I thought I would get a start on that. So I started doing some drawing and stuff yesterday and getting the ball rolling in that direction.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am going to be spending the day with some of my "Canadian family" members. We are going to have a wonderful and relaxing day and go up the valley to shop. I say it will be 'relaxing' because I really have nothing to get that I HAVE to get and I am going along more for the socialization and to enjoy the season. I will take my camera and if there is anything interesting, I will record it. So I will probably be back here in a day or so. I am still in "semi-vacation mode" and will be posting only here and there for the next couple of weeks. I doubt I will be idle though and when I do post I will have lots to catch up with you all. So the entries may be a bit long - like this one!
> 
> Finally - I want to announce a wonderful event that I have been invited to participate in. I have been chosen as one of the teachers for the Art Play Date 2015! Art Play Date is an online "course" in which offers 24 classes in 24 weeks by 24 different teachers. Each class offers a full project which includes written instructions and up to two hours of video for the student to follow along. It is a fabulous opportunity for both newer painters as well as seasoned painters to experience many different styles and types of painting. The cost for the course is (I believe) $99 which gains you acces to all 24 projects! The first Art Play Date was launched last year and it was very successful. People really gave rave reviews about it and I had enrolled and loved it as well. It was very fun and interesting to see so many different types of techniques and there were classes in acrylic painting, watercolor, mixed media, etc. I learned a great deal from the wonderful teachers - many whom which I have admired and followed for years. Being asked to participate as a teacher is a great honor for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign ups begin on February 1st. I will certainly have more information about that here in my blog, as well as on my Facebook page and on the site. If you are interested, I ask that you sign up through my site and my link, as we get paid according to how many sign up through our own links. I look forward to offering a fun and interesting project (I am working on that, too!) and hope that many of you who are thinking of painting for the first time will give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. You will definitely hear more about it from me as the dates get closer.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. See what happens when I miss blogging?? So much to catch up on with you all. I hope you are all doing well in getting your holiday crafts and gifts finished up. Remember to take some time for yourself and to enjoy the season. That is what you are working so hard for anyway, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a wonderful day!


Thank you all! It was a long day yesterday away from the computer. My last big outing before the Christmas season. I appreciate your friendships and wonderful encouragement!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 15*

I actually finished panel fifteen of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project a couple of weeks ago. Needless to say, with the holidays quickly approaching, I haven't had very much opportunity to work on it. However, I am getting to the end, and getting pretty excited about it at that. There are seventeen panels in all, and I am half way through with panel sixteen as I write this. Once the panels are completed, I only have some details in the corner pieces and the quilting along the trellis and then the difficult decision as to whether I want to frame the piece and hang it or make it into a pillow. I am leaning toward a pillow because with the small place we have along with the moderate amount of woodworking we do here in our home, I fear that it will become a bit dusty. If I put it under glass, I think it will hide all the beautiful detailing, and there will still be no insurance that it won't keep it dust-free. Then I am stuck with a semi-sealed piece that is full of dust. I really don't think I will convince myself to allow that.

Besides - I don't really have a place to hang it. It was done more for the learning experience and while I will certainly cherish it, I don't think I will wind up keeping it out on a daily basis. Our decorating 'theme' if we have one is a bit more modern and streamline, with few floral accents. We both like what is referred to as "Steampunk" and while I may attempt to embroider some future pieces to match this, I don't think that this will go with that.

But a pillow would be something nice that I can keep wrapped and clean and pull out when I want to gaze upon it. I will be able to keep it safe from dirt and dust and cats chewing on the delicate wings and antenna of the creatures, which I am sure they would do. As I work on it, I have been keeping it on the hoop in an old pillow case and that has protected it very well. After almost a year I have never forgotten and left it out and it is in perfect shape.

In any case, I can figure this all out later. Without more chattering on, I'll get to Panel 15. I'll begin with the small field mouse, that was done as an add-on (stumpwork) piece.










I embroidered him on a separate piece of fabric, then attached him to the main panel. His body and head are stuffed with light padding and his ears and hands left free. His hands were later placed over the flower underneath, appearing as if he is peeking from behind. His tail is a wire which was wrapped in silk thread and then also attached to the main piece. He looks wonderful and cute and stands out nicely on the real piece.

The next picture is that of the beautiful Protea flower:










This took quite a long time to finish. The two leaves were separate stumpwork pieces, embroidered on a separate piece of cloth and then carefully cut out and appliqued to the main panel. The leaf on the left has wire inserted, so it can be shaped around the mouse's tail. The flower itself has a beautiful bulb shaped center, which was (again) stitched on a separate piece of cloth. It was then lightly padded when appliqued to the main piece to give it dimension. You can only see the tip of it peeking out from the flower petals, and I can't help but thinking of the hundreds of stitches that are covered. But I suppose that is part of the process - knowing that things are done correctly even if they are not seen.

The flower petals themselves were also done separately. Each one was traced on a piece of 35mm light pink silk ribbon and I did a blanket stitch around the edges of each shape. I used dissolving fabric as a base for this while stitching, and then dipped each piece into warm water to remove the backing fabric. I was then able to apply each petal individually over the aforementioned bulb to make the beautiful flower. I finished by embroidering an stem from pretty green organza ribbon. I must say - this is one of my favorite panels to date. I did find a stray petal under the couch a week or so after I finished this flower, but if you won't tell, I won't. I think it looks pretty good the way it is, less one small petal.

Finally, there were a couple of pretty little silk beetles to fill in the corner of the panel.










They were each completed by using single strands of silk thread. I think that sometimes because of the large and detailed photographs that I show people expect the piece to be much bigger. But most of the embroidery is done using a single strand of silk thread. I have become so used to using it that way that when the pattern calls for using two strands, I feel it to be quite thick and cumbersome. I suppose the training is working.

Overall, I think it is a beautiful panel.










As I said - I have been working on Panel 16 and have made good progress. The finish line is in sight after nearly eight months of working on this in my spare time. I have really, really enjoyed it though and I have learned a great deal. I plan on using more and more of this technique in my other designing. (Don't ask me how - I am still figuring!)

I am working on a new project for an online magazine these days, as there are several new online publications that have come up in the last year with the demise of the All American group of magazines. It is a good chance to re-evaluate where I want to take my business and explore new possibilities. Things are evolving, and if Keith and I don't evolve with them, we will certainly be left behind, no matter how much people like our work. It takes some serious thought and planning, and while it may seem that I have been backing off a bit by not writing every day, I think pretty much the opposite is true. Still waters run deep and sometimes the less you hear from me, the more I am planning. I am just trying to wait until I feel the time is right to present my new ideas. So stay tuned to see what I am up to. I hope you won't be disappointed.

While I have been doing some organizational things, Keith has been making some more new word art for you all. He has completed six new plaques with an "America" theme that he has available. Here is a photo of set 1 (SLDK520)










. . . and Set 2 (SLDK524)










Each of these beautiful plaque patterns are sold separately, or in the two sets shown. They are both available on our site.

I am sending out a newsletter today, for those of you who are on our mailing list. Our discount is still good for our mailing list subscribers, and we will keep it in effect until the next newsletter is sent, about two weeks for now. I wanted to keep it past Christmas so that you can have some time to look things over when the holidays are behind us and things are a bit more relaxing. We want to keep you all scrolling and painting throughout the year, and with the long winter season just beginning, I think it is a good time to turn to our own creative abilities to learn new things and spend our time enjoying the process of creating. I can think of no better way to chase away those 'winter blahs'.

Well, that about does it for today. I have a full day ahead of me. I am working on some new and fun surprises and while it is hard for me to not talk about them here as I create them, it will be just that much more fun when I do.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday and hope you have a happy and productive day. Be sure to remember to enjoy the day as well as the season. Before you know it, it will be a memory.

Happy creating!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 15*
> 
> I actually finished panel fifteen of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project a couple of weeks ago. Needless to say, with the holidays quickly approaching, I haven't had very much opportunity to work on it. However, I am getting to the end, and getting pretty excited about it at that. There are seventeen panels in all, and I am half way through with panel sixteen as I write this. Once the panels are completed, I only have some details in the corner pieces and the quilting along the trellis and then the difficult decision as to whether I want to frame the piece and hang it or make it into a pillow. I am leaning toward a pillow because with the small place we have along with the moderate amount of woodworking we do here in our home, I fear that it will become a bit dusty. If I put it under glass, I think it will hide all the beautiful detailing, and there will still be no insurance that it won't keep it dust-free. Then I am stuck with a semi-sealed piece that is full of dust. I really don't think I will convince myself to allow that.
> 
> Besides - I don't really have a place to hang it. It was done more for the learning experience and while I will certainly cherish it, I don't think I will wind up keeping it out on a daily basis. Our decorating 'theme' if we have one is a bit more modern and streamline, with few floral accents. We both like what is referred to as "Steampunk" and while I may attempt to embroider some future pieces to match this, I don't think that this will go with that.
> 
> But a pillow would be something nice that I can keep wrapped and clean and pull out when I want to gaze upon it. I will be able to keep it safe from dirt and dust and cats chewing on the delicate wings and antenna of the creatures, which I am sure they would do. As I work on it, I have been keeping it on the hoop in an old pillow case and that has protected it very well. After almost a year I have never forgotten and left it out and it is in perfect shape.
> 
> In any case, I can figure this all out later. Without more chattering on, I'll get to Panel 15. I'll begin with the small field mouse, that was done as an add-on (stumpwork) piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embroidered him on a separate piece of fabric, then attached him to the main panel. His body and head are stuffed with light padding and his ears and hands left free. His hands were later placed over the flower underneath, appearing as if he is peeking from behind. His tail is a wire which was wrapped in silk thread and then also attached to the main piece. He looks wonderful and cute and stands out nicely on the real piece.
> 
> The next picture is that of the beautiful Protea flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took quite a long time to finish. The two leaves were separate stumpwork pieces, embroidered on a separate piece of cloth and then carefully cut out and appliqued to the main panel. The leaf on the left has wire inserted, so it can be shaped around the mouse's tail. The flower itself has a beautiful bulb shaped center, which was (again) stitched on a separate piece of cloth. It was then lightly padded when appliqued to the main piece to give it dimension. You can only see the tip of it peeking out from the flower petals, and I can't help but thinking of the hundreds of stitches that are covered. But I suppose that is part of the process - knowing that things are done correctly even if they are not seen.
> 
> The flower petals themselves were also done separately. Each one was traced on a piece of 35mm light pink silk ribbon and I did a blanket stitch around the edges of each shape. I used dissolving fabric as a base for this while stitching, and then dipped each piece into warm water to remove the backing fabric. I was then able to apply each petal individually over the aforementioned bulb to make the beautiful flower. I finished by embroidering an stem from pretty green organza ribbon. I must say - this is one of my favorite panels to date. I did find a stray petal under the couch a week or so after I finished this flower, but if you won't tell, I won't. I think it looks pretty good the way it is, less one small petal.
> 
> Finally, there were a couple of pretty little silk beetles to fill in the corner of the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were each completed by using single strands of silk thread. I think that sometimes because of the large and detailed photographs that I show people expect the piece to be much bigger. But most of the embroidery is done using a single strand of silk thread. I have become so used to using it that way that when the pattern calls for using two strands, I feel it to be quite thick and cumbersome. I suppose the training is working.
> 
> Overall, I think it is a beautiful panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - I have been working on Panel 16 and have made good progress. The finish line is in sight after nearly eight months of working on this in my spare time. I have really, really enjoyed it though and I have learned a great deal. I plan on using more and more of this technique in my other designing. (Don't ask me how - I am still figuring!)
> 
> I am working on a new project for an online magazine these days, as there are several new online publications that have come up in the last year with the demise of the All American group of magazines. It is a good chance to re-evaluate where I want to take my business and explore new possibilities. Things are evolving, and if Keith and I don't evolve with them, we will certainly be left behind, no matter how much people like our work. It takes some serious thought and planning, and while it may seem that I have been backing off a bit by not writing every day, I think pretty much the opposite is true. Still waters run deep and sometimes the less you hear from me, the more I am planning. I am just trying to wait until I feel the time is right to present my new ideas. So stay tuned to see what I am up to. I hope you won't be disappointed.
> 
> While I have been doing some organizational things, Keith has been making some more new word art for you all. He has completed six new plaques with an "America" theme that he has available. Here is a photo of set 1 (SLDK520)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Set 2 (SLDK524)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of these beautiful plaque patterns are sold separately, or in the two sets shown. They are both available on our site.
> 
> I am sending out a newsletter today, for those of you who are on our mailing list. Our discount is still good for our mailing list subscribers, and we will keep it in effect until the next newsletter is sent, about two weeks for now. I wanted to keep it past Christmas so that you can have some time to look things over when the holidays are behind us and things are a bit more relaxing. We want to keep you all scrolling and painting throughout the year, and with the long winter season just beginning, I think it is a good time to turn to our own creative abilities to learn new things and spend our time enjoying the process of creating. I can think of no better way to chase away those 'winter blahs'.
> 
> Well, that about does it for today. I have a full day ahead of me. I am working on some new and fun surprises and while it is hard for me to not talk about them here as I create them, it will be just that much more fun when I do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday and hope you have a happy and productive day. Be sure to remember to enjoy the day as well as the season. Before you know it, it will be a memory.
> 
> Happy creating!


Your animals, no matter what medium you use, have so much personality. Another beautiful panel.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 15*
> 
> I actually finished panel fifteen of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project a couple of weeks ago. Needless to say, with the holidays quickly approaching, I haven't had very much opportunity to work on it. However, I am getting to the end, and getting pretty excited about it at that. There are seventeen panels in all, and I am half way through with panel sixteen as I write this. Once the panels are completed, I only have some details in the corner pieces and the quilting along the trellis and then the difficult decision as to whether I want to frame the piece and hang it or make it into a pillow. I am leaning toward a pillow because with the small place we have along with the moderate amount of woodworking we do here in our home, I fear that it will become a bit dusty. If I put it under glass, I think it will hide all the beautiful detailing, and there will still be no insurance that it won't keep it dust-free. Then I am stuck with a semi-sealed piece that is full of dust. I really don't think I will convince myself to allow that.
> 
> Besides - I don't really have a place to hang it. It was done more for the learning experience and while I will certainly cherish it, I don't think I will wind up keeping it out on a daily basis. Our decorating 'theme' if we have one is a bit more modern and streamline, with few floral accents. We both like what is referred to as "Steampunk" and while I may attempt to embroider some future pieces to match this, I don't think that this will go with that.
> 
> But a pillow would be something nice that I can keep wrapped and clean and pull out when I want to gaze upon it. I will be able to keep it safe from dirt and dust and cats chewing on the delicate wings and antenna of the creatures, which I am sure they would do. As I work on it, I have been keeping it on the hoop in an old pillow case and that has protected it very well. After almost a year I have never forgotten and left it out and it is in perfect shape.
> 
> In any case, I can figure this all out later. Without more chattering on, I'll get to Panel 15. I'll begin with the small field mouse, that was done as an add-on (stumpwork) piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embroidered him on a separate piece of fabric, then attached him to the main panel. His body and head are stuffed with light padding and his ears and hands left free. His hands were later placed over the flower underneath, appearing as if he is peeking from behind. His tail is a wire which was wrapped in silk thread and then also attached to the main piece. He looks wonderful and cute and stands out nicely on the real piece.
> 
> The next picture is that of the beautiful Protea flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took quite a long time to finish. The two leaves were separate stumpwork pieces, embroidered on a separate piece of cloth and then carefully cut out and appliqued to the main panel. The leaf on the left has wire inserted, so it can be shaped around the mouse's tail. The flower itself has a beautiful bulb shaped center, which was (again) stitched on a separate piece of cloth. It was then lightly padded when appliqued to the main piece to give it dimension. You can only see the tip of it peeking out from the flower petals, and I can't help but thinking of the hundreds of stitches that are covered. But I suppose that is part of the process - knowing that things are done correctly even if they are not seen.
> 
> The flower petals themselves were also done separately. Each one was traced on a piece of 35mm light pink silk ribbon and I did a blanket stitch around the edges of each shape. I used dissolving fabric as a base for this while stitching, and then dipped each piece into warm water to remove the backing fabric. I was then able to apply each petal individually over the aforementioned bulb to make the beautiful flower. I finished by embroidering an stem from pretty green organza ribbon. I must say - this is one of my favorite panels to date. I did find a stray petal under the couch a week or so after I finished this flower, but if you won't tell, I won't. I think it looks pretty good the way it is, less one small petal.
> 
> Finally, there were a couple of pretty little silk beetles to fill in the corner of the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were each completed by using single strands of silk thread. I think that sometimes because of the large and detailed photographs that I show people expect the piece to be much bigger. But most of the embroidery is done using a single strand of silk thread. I have become so used to using it that way that when the pattern calls for using two strands, I feel it to be quite thick and cumbersome. I suppose the training is working.
> 
> Overall, I think it is a beautiful panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - I have been working on Panel 16 and have made good progress. The finish line is in sight after nearly eight months of working on this in my spare time. I have really, really enjoyed it though and I have learned a great deal. I plan on using more and more of this technique in my other designing. (Don't ask me how - I am still figuring!)
> 
> I am working on a new project for an online magazine these days, as there are several new online publications that have come up in the last year with the demise of the All American group of magazines. It is a good chance to re-evaluate where I want to take my business and explore new possibilities. Things are evolving, and if Keith and I don't evolve with them, we will certainly be left behind, no matter how much people like our work. It takes some serious thought and planning, and while it may seem that I have been backing off a bit by not writing every day, I think pretty much the opposite is true. Still waters run deep and sometimes the less you hear from me, the more I am planning. I am just trying to wait until I feel the time is right to present my new ideas. So stay tuned to see what I am up to. I hope you won't be disappointed.
> 
> While I have been doing some organizational things, Keith has been making some more new word art for you all. He has completed six new plaques with an "America" theme that he has available. Here is a photo of set 1 (SLDK520)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Set 2 (SLDK524)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of these beautiful plaque patterns are sold separately, or in the two sets shown. They are both available on our site.
> 
> I am sending out a newsletter today, for those of you who are on our mailing list. Our discount is still good for our mailing list subscribers, and we will keep it in effect until the next newsletter is sent, about two weeks for now. I wanted to keep it past Christmas so that you can have some time to look things over when the holidays are behind us and things are a bit more relaxing. We want to keep you all scrolling and painting throughout the year, and with the long winter season just beginning, I think it is a good time to turn to our own creative abilities to learn new things and spend our time enjoying the process of creating. I can think of no better way to chase away those 'winter blahs'.
> 
> Well, that about does it for today. I have a full day ahead of me. I am working on some new and fun surprises and while it is hard for me to not talk about them here as I create them, it will be just that much more fun when I do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday and hope you have a happy and productive day. Be sure to remember to enjoy the day as well as the season. Before you know it, it will be a memory.
> 
> Happy creating!


Sheila,

Thanks so much for showing this new panel. Each one is so different. One could probably spend hours admiring the work!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 15*
> 
> I actually finished panel fifteen of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project a couple of weeks ago. Needless to say, with the holidays quickly approaching, I haven't had very much opportunity to work on it. However, I am getting to the end, and getting pretty excited about it at that. There are seventeen panels in all, and I am half way through with panel sixteen as I write this. Once the panels are completed, I only have some details in the corner pieces and the quilting along the trellis and then the difficult decision as to whether I want to frame the piece and hang it or make it into a pillow. I am leaning toward a pillow because with the small place we have along with the moderate amount of woodworking we do here in our home, I fear that it will become a bit dusty. If I put it under glass, I think it will hide all the beautiful detailing, and there will still be no insurance that it won't keep it dust-free. Then I am stuck with a semi-sealed piece that is full of dust. I really don't think I will convince myself to allow that.
> 
> Besides - I don't really have a place to hang it. It was done more for the learning experience and while I will certainly cherish it, I don't think I will wind up keeping it out on a daily basis. Our decorating 'theme' if we have one is a bit more modern and streamline, with few floral accents. We both like what is referred to as "Steampunk" and while I may attempt to embroider some future pieces to match this, I don't think that this will go with that.
> 
> But a pillow would be something nice that I can keep wrapped and clean and pull out when I want to gaze upon it. I will be able to keep it safe from dirt and dust and cats chewing on the delicate wings and antenna of the creatures, which I am sure they would do. As I work on it, I have been keeping it on the hoop in an old pillow case and that has protected it very well. After almost a year I have never forgotten and left it out and it is in perfect shape.
> 
> In any case, I can figure this all out later. Without more chattering on, I'll get to Panel 15. I'll begin with the small field mouse, that was done as an add-on (stumpwork) piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I embroidered him on a separate piece of fabric, then attached him to the main panel. His body and head are stuffed with light padding and his ears and hands left free. His hands were later placed over the flower underneath, appearing as if he is peeking from behind. His tail is a wire which was wrapped in silk thread and then also attached to the main piece. He looks wonderful and cute and stands out nicely on the real piece.
> 
> The next picture is that of the beautiful Protea flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took quite a long time to finish. The two leaves were separate stumpwork pieces, embroidered on a separate piece of cloth and then carefully cut out and appliqued to the main panel. The leaf on the left has wire inserted, so it can be shaped around the mouse's tail. The flower itself has a beautiful bulb shaped center, which was (again) stitched on a separate piece of cloth. It was then lightly padded when appliqued to the main piece to give it dimension. You can only see the tip of it peeking out from the flower petals, and I can't help but thinking of the hundreds of stitches that are covered. But I suppose that is part of the process - knowing that things are done correctly even if they are not seen.
> 
> The flower petals themselves were also done separately. Each one was traced on a piece of 35mm light pink silk ribbon and I did a blanket stitch around the edges of each shape. I used dissolving fabric as a base for this while stitching, and then dipped each piece into warm water to remove the backing fabric. I was then able to apply each petal individually over the aforementioned bulb to make the beautiful flower. I finished by embroidering an stem from pretty green organza ribbon. I must say - this is one of my favorite panels to date. I did find a stray petal under the couch a week or so after I finished this flower, but if you won't tell, I won't. I think it looks pretty good the way it is, less one small petal.
> 
> Finally, there were a couple of pretty little silk beetles to fill in the corner of the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were each completed by using single strands of silk thread. I think that sometimes because of the large and detailed photographs that I show people expect the piece to be much bigger. But most of the embroidery is done using a single strand of silk thread. I have become so used to using it that way that when the pattern calls for using two strands, I feel it to be quite thick and cumbersome. I suppose the training is working.
> 
> Overall, I think it is a beautiful panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - I have been working on Panel 16 and have made good progress. The finish line is in sight after nearly eight months of working on this in my spare time. I have really, really enjoyed it though and I have learned a great deal. I plan on using more and more of this technique in my other designing. (Don't ask me how - I am still figuring!)
> 
> I am working on a new project for an online magazine these days, as there are several new online publications that have come up in the last year with the demise of the All American group of magazines. It is a good chance to re-evaluate where I want to take my business and explore new possibilities. Things are evolving, and if Keith and I don't evolve with them, we will certainly be left behind, no matter how much people like our work. It takes some serious thought and planning, and while it may seem that I have been backing off a bit by not writing every day, I think pretty much the opposite is true. Still waters run deep and sometimes the less you hear from me, the more I am planning. I am just trying to wait until I feel the time is right to present my new ideas. So stay tuned to see what I am up to. I hope you won't be disappointed.
> 
> While I have been doing some organizational things, Keith has been making some more new word art for you all. He has completed six new plaques with an "America" theme that he has available. Here is a photo of set 1 (SLDK520)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Set 2 (SLDK524)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of these beautiful plaque patterns are sold separately, or in the two sets shown. They are both available on our site.
> 
> I am sending out a newsletter today, for those of you who are on our mailing list. Our discount is still good for our mailing list subscribers, and we will keep it in effect until the next newsletter is sent, about two weeks for now. I wanted to keep it past Christmas so that you can have some time to look things over when the holidays are behind us and things are a bit more relaxing. We want to keep you all scrolling and painting throughout the year, and with the long winter season just beginning, I think it is a good time to turn to our own creative abilities to learn new things and spend our time enjoying the process of creating. I can think of no better way to chase away those 'winter blahs'.
> 
> Well, that about does it for today. I have a full day ahead of me. I am working on some new and fun surprises and while it is hard for me to not talk about them here as I create them, it will be just that much more fun when I do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday and hope you have a happy and productive day. Be sure to remember to enjoy the day as well as the season. Before you know it, it will be a memory.
> 
> Happy creating!


Thank you both for your kind encouragement. I truly love doing this and hope to incorporate it into my other projects as well.

Have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*An Unexpected Joy!*

This is such a busy time of year for most people - myself included. I know I haven't even been blogging regularly, and I do miss that. But even my life has seemed to be busier than ever as we are doing things around the house and preparing for the holidays.

I got my little all season tree all decorated for Christmas. In the next few days, I will take a couple of photos and show it to you all. Every season and even year brings with it a different decorating theme, as I enjoy decorating it with some of my current creations. For this year, I had so many lovely ornaments that I was sent by others that I decided to have that as the main focus. While there are a couple of my own ornaments, for the most part they are those that were sent to me by friends through exchanges and as gifts and from my children. I am really pleased with it.

Yesterday I receive a 'surprise package' from one of my dearest friends. Diana Thompson is a wonderful designer whom I met many (many!) years ago at some of the woodworking picnics that I was attending. Diana has several books on cutting compound pieces on the scroll saw and she is a wonderful scroller and someone I looked up to very much. Several years ago she joined Facebook and we once again became friends - this time better than ever - as we got to visit on a daily basis.

I know that some people frown on social media sites like Facebook, but I feel that as with anything, they are what we make them. I have been able to really enjoy my friends from all over the world and get to know them better than ever through the site. I think it is a wonderful way to stay in touch with others with interests similar to your own, or to keep up with friends and family.

In any case, I am happy that I keep in touch with Diana. She has always been someone that I admired so much for her beautiful designs and I have come to know her wonderful, caring personality and sense of humor even better in the last several years.

What also makes me so happy about my friendship with Diana is that when we first became friends, she had mentioned that she wanted to learn to paint, but she didn't think she had the talent to do so. As someone who has taught others to paint for many years, I found it hard to believe that someone so creative and talented thought she didn't possess the ability to paint. Through the years, I have seen Diana begin painting small things and advance little by little to becoming a beautiful painter. You can imagine how thrilled I was to receive this wonderful box of 'goodies' that were all created and hand painted by Diana:










Besides an adorable pair of socks, Diana had a cute cutout ornament that she painted, and three cute ornaments that she turned on the lathe (Yes - she also does wood turning!) They will all immediately find a home on my little tree! And finally, she had a cute little Christmas stocking with a penguin painted on it which held two yummy squares of Ghirardelli CHOCOLATES!










Even the BOX was beautiful (she knows of my obsession with boxes!) and it will be something that I will keep out all year long to remind me of her wonderful friendship! I can't express my joy in receiving it!

I was really so thrilled to receive this box of goodies. It was a total surprise and it makes me remember the wonderful friendships that I have in my life. I am truly fortunate.

I am going to keep this short(ish) today because there is much to do. I didn't get my newsletter out yesterday as I hoped to do but plan on working on it right after my blog is posted. I then have some other things that need to be done. So busy!

I wish you all a wonderful day and good weekend ahead. Be looking for your newsletter later if you subscribe and even though it is such a busy time of year, I hope you all take some time to enjoy it and take in all the good things this time of year has to offer.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Time to Enjoy Life*

I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.

This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:










He is truly a loyal companion.

People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.

What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.

Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.

In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.

In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.

I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.










It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!

I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.

It feels pretty good.

If

by Rudyard Kipling

If you can keep your head when all about you

Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,

If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,

But make allowance for their doubting too;

If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,

Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,

Or being hated, don't give way to hating,

And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;

If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;

If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster

And treat those two impostors just the same;

If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken

Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,

Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,

And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings

And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,

And lose, and start again at your beginnings

And never breathe a word about your loss;

If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew

To serve your turn long after they are gone,

And so hold on when there is nothing in you

Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,

Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,

If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,

If all men count with you, but none too much;

If you can fill the unforgiving minute

With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,

Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,

And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Mr. Kipling sounds very wise.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Yes, I like that poem. I know it is long, but I liked the meaning behind it.

I wish you and your family a wonderful Christmas, Roger. Thank you for your friendship and thank you for all your comments here.

I also wish you a happy, healthy and creative new year! ((HUGS))

Sheila


----------



## tyvekboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Just out of curiosity, did you get a flu shot this year? Glad youʻre feeling better.

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy (and Healthy) New Year.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Hi, Tyvekboy - 
No - I never get a flu shot. I have heard both sides of the arguments and my own doctor said that I am not a high risk so we decided to forego it. I really don't get sick very often. I'll blame this one on Keith because he was sick for a day or so last week. :/

Hopefully this is my quota for the next few years! I will do my best to stay healthy and happy! 

Sheila


----------



## tyvekboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


Sheila

Must be nice to be young and not in the high risk group for the flu shot. In the 70ʻs I had the flu shot and got sicker than a dog and didnʻt take another one till about 10 years ago. So far (knock on wood) I havenʻt gotten the flu since. Maybe that cold freezing weather you have up there doesnʻt give the flu bug a chance to get around as easily.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


So far, so good! I have been pretty fortunate in my health so far. Being over 50, I try to watch as much as I can and eat good, go to the gym, etc., etc., (No kidding!) It is really rare that I get sick at all and this one came up as quite a surprise. I have heard of people getting pretty ill from the shots and then every year there is a new strain of flu anyway, so many of us decide not to partake. I do consider it though and weigh the options each year. Nothing is in stone. So far though, I have been lucky. 

I like the cold here. To me it is refreshing. Coming from Chicago I find the climate where I am very similar, except it doesn't get as hot and humid in the summer. (I'll take that!)

All the best of health to you in 2015! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


That painted lace ball is beautiful! A very talented artist!
Have a great Christmas Sheila and take lots of time to enjoy the season.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Time to Enjoy Life*
> 
> I really feel as if I have been neglecting my blog here lately. I have been taking it a bit 'slow' these past couple of weeks though and the time off has been very good for me, I believe. I have been doing a lot of reorganizing - both physically and mentally - and also working on some new things for after the holidays. I don't really want to show them though until next week, as it seems that everyone has their plates full these days with one thing or another. I think it is OK to take a rest.
> 
> This weekend was not quite what I expected it to be though. Sometime on Friday, I started feeling really achy. By the evening, I was positively hurting and it turned out to be an onset of "flu". Friday night was rough and I spent most of the day Saturday fitfully sleeping. It was not a fun time for me and it reminded me of the fragility of our bodies and how important being in good health is. It has truly been years since I was that sick, and all I could do was kind of lay there. I was amazed that my loyal cat Richard didn't leave my side for nearly two days. No matter how much I tossed and turned, he just patiently shifted over to accommodate me. Here is a picture of him a couple of years ago in my painting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is truly a loyal companion.
> 
> People go on about how cats are not loyal and dogs are. I have had both and I find that not to necessarily be true. Cats just seem to take a while longer to share their trust and are far more cautious. To me, it is a bit of an honor when a cat accepts you and trusts you, for they don't seem to give it as freely as dogs do. It is a quiet, gradual acceptance that is only built through time and patience.
> 
> What I like about Richard also is that his companionship has very little to do with food. Of my three, Richard is the one who eats the least. He eats out of necessity rather than pleasure. Even when I feed the other two, he keeps napping or lounging until an hour or so later when he is actually hungry. Then he approaches us.
> 
> Catnip is another story however. We keep the catnip in the drawer of the sideboard that the scroll saw sits on and every time we are working on the saw or looking for a blade (the blades are in the same drawer) he is Johnny on the spot, looking for a bit of nip. It is funny how each of them have such different personalities.
> 
> In any case, by Sunday I was again able to eat and the deep aches had subsided. I actually felt pretty good and puttered around most of the day yesterday catching up and doing some last minute gift organizing while listening to some holiday music in the background. I had the place to myself for most of the day, so I watched a "girl movie" (Little Women) which is one of my favorites. I love all the versions, but I suppose I like the 90's version the best.
> 
> In the evening, I did some painting for a new project I am working on. It felt good to paint again, but rather odd to be working on something past Christmas stuff when the holiday was so close upon us. Perhaps this year I really WILL be able to keep ahead a bit better. I promise myself to do so every year and I have yet to fully achieve that.
> 
> I wanted to show you all a beautiful ornament I received from my friend Linda. I met Linda through a painting group here on Facebook and I am always in awe of her wonderful talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly beautiful "painted lace" ball and I absolutely love it. My little tree is really bursting with lovely ornaments from my friends. I feel so fortunate!
> 
> I suppose that is all the news I have for today. I am sure once the holidays are past and I am back in full swing I will be posting some more interesting blogs. I always seem to mention how we need to take steps to back off our work and enjoy the days as they come. This may be the first time that I am truly doing so in many, many years.
> 
> It feels pretty good.
> 
> If
> 
> by Rudyard Kipling
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
> 
> If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
> 
> But make allowance for their doubting too;
> 
> If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
> 
> Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
> 
> Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
> 
> And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
> 
> If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
> 
> If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
> 
> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> 
> And treat those two impostors just the same;
> 
> If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
> 
> Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
> 
> Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
> 
> And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:
> 
> If you can make one heap of all your winnings
> 
> And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
> 
> And lose, and start again at your beginnings
> 
> And never breathe a word about your loss;
> 
> If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
> 
> To serve your turn long after they are gone,
> 
> And so hold on when there is nothing in you
> 
> Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'
> 
> If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
> 
> Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
> 
> If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
> 
> If all men count with you, but none too much;
> 
> If you can fill the unforgiving minute
> 
> With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
> 
> Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
> 
> And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday!


A very, very Merry Christmas to you and Jim, Anna! I can't wait to see what we both come up with in the upcoming year! (((HUGS))) to you both!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Peace on Earth. Good Will Toward ALL Mankind.*

It is raining on this Christmas Eve morning in Nova Scotia. I understand in Hawaii, it is snowing. Our ever changing world is once again throwing us a curve ball. It seems that just when we (meaning mankind) think we are smart enough to figure things out, nature dishes out something that once again throws us for a loop and knocks us off the pedestals we seem to enjoy placing ourselves upon. Such is the way of the world.

I really don't mind not 'knowing' everything.

Don't get me wrong. I think education is important and I love learning about so many things that this amazing planet has to offer. But as I get older, I have learned to appreciate the simpler times of my younger life. Naturally, the older I get, the more different they are. Things change every day. The world gets smaller through technology and sharing information is just about instantaneous. To me, that has both positive and negative consequences.

Sharing information quickly can be wonderful. You all wouldn't be reading this post if that weren't the case. If this were thirty years ago, every post I write would need to be written, typed up, mailed to a publisher, approved and then slated for print. The process could take weeks or even months. And only a select few would have their voices heard.

But with social media and technology, things are quite different. We have the ability to think our thoughts, type them into our home computers or phones or other devices and instantly they are 'out here' for all the world to see. How amazing is that? It certainly offers every single one of us to have our voices heard by potentially millions. I look at it as quite a priveledge.

But with privileged comes responsibility. And unfortunately, some people fail to realize that step. They think, write and post without considering the consequences of their words or how they can hurt others. They fail to remember that unlike spoken words, written words are etched into cyber space for all eternity. Once something is 'said', it is very difficult - if not impossible - to erase. And that means that those aforementioned consequences will be everlasting as well. I think people sometimes forget that.

I am thinking along these lines today because with Christmas Eve upon us, I have seen some somewhat shocking and harsh posts online in the past several weeks. I suppose it isn't anything out of the ordinary, but I do realize that more and more our world of instant communication is our dearest friend as well as our worst enemy at the same time. I find it to be a double edged sword and depending how we utilize it, it can make our life wonderful and magical, or bring us into despair. It is up to us.

For myself, I like to think that I use this forum as a place to not only learn and enrich my life, but also share my joy, learning and creativity with others. I don't discuss politics, religion, or things of that nature in "public" and I try my best to respect every person that I come into contact with. I see things that upset and anger me and I read people's thoughts and opinions that I don't agree with, but in the end, I realize that each one of them has a right to their own beliefs and opinions and it isn't my place in this world to tell them they are right or wrong. It doesn't mean that I don't have strong opinions of what I believe in. It only means that I feel that there is a time and a place for making these opinions known, and on a public forum is not one of them in my eyes.

One thing that I notice on Facebook a lot is that many people post something that demands that one say "Merry Christmas" and not "Happy Holidays". I read these posts with curiosity as to why this should be such an issue. Surely they realize that in our world there are many different religious followings, and also many that don't follow any religion at all. While I understand why they themselves may want to only wish other Christians a Merry Christmas, what harm would it be to wish their non-Christian friends a Happy Holiday? Why the big deal?

I have customers and friends from many different denominations. When I meet someone new, I don't ask what religion they are. I don't think that what faith they follow is an important criteria as far as if I will socialize or be friends with a person. Certainly it is not in regards to an acquaintance or customer.

One of the main reasons America was founded was because people were searching for religious freedom. They wanted to be able to look to whichever religion they chose without being stereotyped or persecuted. I find it odd that many Americans are the ones that post this demanding statement, and I think that somewhere along the line, something got lost.

What comes to mind is a quote from satirical author Cleveland Amory.










Mr. Amory wrote one of my all time favorite stores called "The Cat Who Came for Christmas". It was the story about how he adopted a white rescue cat he eventually named (spoiler alert!) Polar Bear and their amazing friendship which followed. It is funny, clever and heart-wrenching all in one read. Since I love cats and I also love polar bears, it is right up my alley. Most important, it is about kindness and compassion and caring for those who cannot care for themselves. It shows us how the world CAN be better if each of us offers even a small, seemingly insignificant act of kindness toward each other. What may be insignificant to you, can be a world of difference to another.

Yesterday I came across a post on Facebook that is credited to a page called "Peace Flash". It is called "My Grown Up Christmas List" and it reads as follows:










I immediately copied it on my own timeline, but I also wanted to share it here. I also wanted to add two things to it -

-I wish that everyone would have tolerance for each other.

-I wish that we all had compassion and empathy for each other.

It starts within ourselves. In our instant world of instant communication, I believe that by taking a moment to think of the consequences of what we are saying and how we act, we may help make our world a little softer and a little kinder and our day a bit better. And don't we all need that?

I want to wish my Christian friends a very Merry Christmas. I also want to wish my non-Christian friends a wonderful Happy Holidays. I wish you ALL a wonderful happy and healthy new year filled with love, joy and creativity.

May there be peace on Earth and may we all show our good will toward ALL mankind.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Peace on Earth. Good Will Toward ALL Mankind.*
> 
> It is raining on this Christmas Eve morning in Nova Scotia. I understand in Hawaii, it is snowing. Our ever changing world is once again throwing us a curve ball. It seems that just when we (meaning mankind) think we are smart enough to figure things out, nature dishes out something that once again throws us for a loop and knocks us off the pedestals we seem to enjoy placing ourselves upon. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> I really don't mind not 'knowing' everything.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I think education is important and I love learning about so many things that this amazing planet has to offer. But as I get older, I have learned to appreciate the simpler times of my younger life. Naturally, the older I get, the more different they are. Things change every day. The world gets smaller through technology and sharing information is just about instantaneous. To me, that has both positive and negative consequences.
> 
> Sharing information quickly can be wonderful. You all wouldn't be reading this post if that weren't the case. If this were thirty years ago, every post I write would need to be written, typed up, mailed to a publisher, approved and then slated for print. The process could take weeks or even months. And only a select few would have their voices heard.
> 
> But with social media and technology, things are quite different. We have the ability to think our thoughts, type them into our home computers or phones or other devices and instantly they are 'out here' for all the world to see. How amazing is that? It certainly offers every single one of us to have our voices heard by potentially millions. I look at it as quite a priveledge.
> 
> But with privileged comes responsibility. And unfortunately, some people fail to realize that step. They think, write and post without considering the consequences of their words or how they can hurt others. They fail to remember that unlike spoken words, written words are etched into cyber space for all eternity. Once something is 'said', it is very difficult - if not impossible - to erase. And that means that those aforementioned consequences will be everlasting as well. I think people sometimes forget that.
> 
> I am thinking along these lines today because with Christmas Eve upon us, I have seen some somewhat shocking and harsh posts online in the past several weeks. I suppose it isn't anything out of the ordinary, but I do realize that more and more our world of instant communication is our dearest friend as well as our worst enemy at the same time. I find it to be a double edged sword and depending how we utilize it, it can make our life wonderful and magical, or bring us into despair. It is up to us.
> 
> For myself, I like to think that I use this forum as a place to not only learn and enrich my life, but also share my joy, learning and creativity with others. I don't discuss politics, religion, or things of that nature in "public" and I try my best to respect every person that I come into contact with. I see things that upset and anger me and I read people's thoughts and opinions that I don't agree with, but in the end, I realize that each one of them has a right to their own beliefs and opinions and it isn't my place in this world to tell them they are right or wrong. It doesn't mean that I don't have strong opinions of what I believe in. It only means that I feel that there is a time and a place for making these opinions known, and on a public forum is not one of them in my eyes.
> 
> One thing that I notice on Facebook a lot is that many people post something that demands that one say "Merry Christmas" and not "Happy Holidays". I read these posts with curiosity as to why this should be such an issue. Surely they realize that in our world there are many different religious followings, and also many that don't follow any religion at all. While I understand why they themselves may want to only wish other Christians a Merry Christmas, what harm would it be to wish their non-Christian friends a Happy Holiday? Why the big deal?
> 
> I have customers and friends from many different denominations. When I meet someone new, I don't ask what religion they are. I don't think that what faith they follow is an important criteria as far as if I will socialize or be friends with a person. Certainly it is not in regards to an acquaintance or customer.
> 
> One of the main reasons America was founded was because people were searching for religious freedom. They wanted to be able to look to whichever religion they chose without being stereotyped or persecuted. I find it odd that many Americans are the ones that post this demanding statement, and I think that somewhere along the line, something got lost.
> 
> What comes to mind is a quote from satirical author Cleveland Amory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Amory wrote one of my all time favorite stores called "The Cat Who Came for Christmas". It was the story about how he adopted a white rescue cat he eventually named (spoiler alert!) Polar Bear and their amazing friendship which followed. It is funny, clever and heart-wrenching all in one read. Since I love cats and I also love polar bears, it is right up my alley. Most important, it is about kindness and compassion and caring for those who cannot care for themselves. It shows us how the world CAN be better if each of us offers even a small, seemingly insignificant act of kindness toward each other. What may be insignificant to you, can be a world of difference to another.
> 
> Yesterday I came across a post on Facebook that is credited to a page called "Peace Flash". It is called "My Grown Up Christmas List" and it reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately copied it on my own timeline, but I also wanted to share it here. I also wanted to add two things to it -
> 
> -I wish that everyone would have tolerance for each other.
> 
> -I wish that we all had compassion and empathy for each other.
> 
> It starts within ourselves. In our instant world of instant communication, I believe that by taking a moment to think of the consequences of what we are saying and how we act, we may help make our world a little softer and a little kinder and our day a bit better. And don't we all need that?
> 
> I want to wish my Christian friends a very Merry Christmas. I also want to wish my non-Christian friends a wonderful Happy Holidays. I wish you ALL a wonderful happy and healthy new year filled with love, joy and creativity.
> 
> May there be peace on Earth and may we all show our good will toward ALL mankind.


Cloudy and rainy here also. Merry Christmas to you, Keith, and family. Have a safe holiday season.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Peace on Earth. Good Will Toward ALL Mankind.*
> 
> It is raining on this Christmas Eve morning in Nova Scotia. I understand in Hawaii, it is snowing. Our ever changing world is once again throwing us a curve ball. It seems that just when we (meaning mankind) think we are smart enough to figure things out, nature dishes out something that once again throws us for a loop and knocks us off the pedestals we seem to enjoy placing ourselves upon. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> I really don't mind not 'knowing' everything.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I think education is important and I love learning about so many things that this amazing planet has to offer. But as I get older, I have learned to appreciate the simpler times of my younger life. Naturally, the older I get, the more different they are. Things change every day. The world gets smaller through technology and sharing information is just about instantaneous. To me, that has both positive and negative consequences.
> 
> Sharing information quickly can be wonderful. You all wouldn't be reading this post if that weren't the case. If this were thirty years ago, every post I write would need to be written, typed up, mailed to a publisher, approved and then slated for print. The process could take weeks or even months. And only a select few would have their voices heard.
> 
> But with social media and technology, things are quite different. We have the ability to think our thoughts, type them into our home computers or phones or other devices and instantly they are 'out here' for all the world to see. How amazing is that? It certainly offers every single one of us to have our voices heard by potentially millions. I look at it as quite a priveledge.
> 
> But with privileged comes responsibility. And unfortunately, some people fail to realize that step. They think, write and post without considering the consequences of their words or how they can hurt others. They fail to remember that unlike spoken words, written words are etched into cyber space for all eternity. Once something is 'said', it is very difficult - if not impossible - to erase. And that means that those aforementioned consequences will be everlasting as well. I think people sometimes forget that.
> 
> I am thinking along these lines today because with Christmas Eve upon us, I have seen some somewhat shocking and harsh posts online in the past several weeks. I suppose it isn't anything out of the ordinary, but I do realize that more and more our world of instant communication is our dearest friend as well as our worst enemy at the same time. I find it to be a double edged sword and depending how we utilize it, it can make our life wonderful and magical, or bring us into despair. It is up to us.
> 
> For myself, I like to think that I use this forum as a place to not only learn and enrich my life, but also share my joy, learning and creativity with others. I don't discuss politics, religion, or things of that nature in "public" and I try my best to respect every person that I come into contact with. I see things that upset and anger me and I read people's thoughts and opinions that I don't agree with, but in the end, I realize that each one of them has a right to their own beliefs and opinions and it isn't my place in this world to tell them they are right or wrong. It doesn't mean that I don't have strong opinions of what I believe in. It only means that I feel that there is a time and a place for making these opinions known, and on a public forum is not one of them in my eyes.
> 
> One thing that I notice on Facebook a lot is that many people post something that demands that one say "Merry Christmas" and not "Happy Holidays". I read these posts with curiosity as to why this should be such an issue. Surely they realize that in our world there are many different religious followings, and also many that don't follow any religion at all. While I understand why they themselves may want to only wish other Christians a Merry Christmas, what harm would it be to wish their non-Christian friends a Happy Holiday? Why the big deal?
> 
> I have customers and friends from many different denominations. When I meet someone new, I don't ask what religion they are. I don't think that what faith they follow is an important criteria as far as if I will socialize or be friends with a person. Certainly it is not in regards to an acquaintance or customer.
> 
> One of the main reasons America was founded was because people were searching for religious freedom. They wanted to be able to look to whichever religion they chose without being stereotyped or persecuted. I find it odd that many Americans are the ones that post this demanding statement, and I think that somewhere along the line, something got lost.
> 
> What comes to mind is a quote from satirical author Cleveland Amory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Amory wrote one of my all time favorite stores called "The Cat Who Came for Christmas". It was the story about how he adopted a white rescue cat he eventually named (spoiler alert!) Polar Bear and their amazing friendship which followed. It is funny, clever and heart-wrenching all in one read. Since I love cats and I also love polar bears, it is right up my alley. Most important, it is about kindness and compassion and caring for those who cannot care for themselves. It shows us how the world CAN be better if each of us offers even a small, seemingly insignificant act of kindness toward each other. What may be insignificant to you, can be a world of difference to another.
> 
> Yesterday I came across a post on Facebook that is credited to a page called "Peace Flash". It is called "My Grown Up Christmas List" and it reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately copied it on my own timeline, but I also wanted to share it here. I also wanted to add two things to it -
> 
> -I wish that everyone would have tolerance for each other.
> 
> -I wish that we all had compassion and empathy for each other.
> 
> It starts within ourselves. In our instant world of instant communication, I believe that by taking a moment to think of the consequences of what we are saying and how we act, we may help make our world a little softer and a little kinder and our day a bit better. And don't we all need that?
> 
> I want to wish my Christian friends a very Merry Christmas. I also want to wish my non-Christian friends a wonderful Happy Holidays. I wish you ALL a wonderful happy and healthy new year filled with love, joy and creativity.
> 
> May there be peace on Earth and may we all show our good will toward ALL mankind.


You surely touched on one point that is sadly missing in our world today. Along with all our freedoms comes responsibility. People tend to forget the last part. Many years ago when I was teaching, I used to attempt to get the message across that individual freedom does not give you the right to impinge on someone elses freedom.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Peace on Earth. Good Will Toward ALL Mankind.*
> 
> It is raining on this Christmas Eve morning in Nova Scotia. I understand in Hawaii, it is snowing. Our ever changing world is once again throwing us a curve ball. It seems that just when we (meaning mankind) think we are smart enough to figure things out, nature dishes out something that once again throws us for a loop and knocks us off the pedestals we seem to enjoy placing ourselves upon. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> I really don't mind not 'knowing' everything.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I think education is important and I love learning about so many things that this amazing planet has to offer. But as I get older, I have learned to appreciate the simpler times of my younger life. Naturally, the older I get, the more different they are. Things change every day. The world gets smaller through technology and sharing information is just about instantaneous. To me, that has both positive and negative consequences.
> 
> Sharing information quickly can be wonderful. You all wouldn't be reading this post if that weren't the case. If this were thirty years ago, every post I write would need to be written, typed up, mailed to a publisher, approved and then slated for print. The process could take weeks or even months. And only a select few would have their voices heard.
> 
> But with social media and technology, things are quite different. We have the ability to think our thoughts, type them into our home computers or phones or other devices and instantly they are 'out here' for all the world to see. How amazing is that? It certainly offers every single one of us to have our voices heard by potentially millions. I look at it as quite a priveledge.
> 
> But with privileged comes responsibility. And unfortunately, some people fail to realize that step. They think, write and post without considering the consequences of their words or how they can hurt others. They fail to remember that unlike spoken words, written words are etched into cyber space for all eternity. Once something is 'said', it is very difficult - if not impossible - to erase. And that means that those aforementioned consequences will be everlasting as well. I think people sometimes forget that.
> 
> I am thinking along these lines today because with Christmas Eve upon us, I have seen some somewhat shocking and harsh posts online in the past several weeks. I suppose it isn't anything out of the ordinary, but I do realize that more and more our world of instant communication is our dearest friend as well as our worst enemy at the same time. I find it to be a double edged sword and depending how we utilize it, it can make our life wonderful and magical, or bring us into despair. It is up to us.
> 
> For myself, I like to think that I use this forum as a place to not only learn and enrich my life, but also share my joy, learning and creativity with others. I don't discuss politics, religion, or things of that nature in "public" and I try my best to respect every person that I come into contact with. I see things that upset and anger me and I read people's thoughts and opinions that I don't agree with, but in the end, I realize that each one of them has a right to their own beliefs and opinions and it isn't my place in this world to tell them they are right or wrong. It doesn't mean that I don't have strong opinions of what I believe in. It only means that I feel that there is a time and a place for making these opinions known, and on a public forum is not one of them in my eyes.
> 
> One thing that I notice on Facebook a lot is that many people post something that demands that one say "Merry Christmas" and not "Happy Holidays". I read these posts with curiosity as to why this should be such an issue. Surely they realize that in our world there are many different religious followings, and also many that don't follow any religion at all. While I understand why they themselves may want to only wish other Christians a Merry Christmas, what harm would it be to wish their non-Christian friends a Happy Holiday? Why the big deal?
> 
> I have customers and friends from many different denominations. When I meet someone new, I don't ask what religion they are. I don't think that what faith they follow is an important criteria as far as if I will socialize or be friends with a person. Certainly it is not in regards to an acquaintance or customer.
> 
> One of the main reasons America was founded was because people were searching for religious freedom. They wanted to be able to look to whichever religion they chose without being stereotyped or persecuted. I find it odd that many Americans are the ones that post this demanding statement, and I think that somewhere along the line, something got lost.
> 
> What comes to mind is a quote from satirical author Cleveland Amory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Amory wrote one of my all time favorite stores called "The Cat Who Came for Christmas". It was the story about how he adopted a white rescue cat he eventually named (spoiler alert!) Polar Bear and their amazing friendship which followed. It is funny, clever and heart-wrenching all in one read. Since I love cats and I also love polar bears, it is right up my alley. Most important, it is about kindness and compassion and caring for those who cannot care for themselves. It shows us how the world CAN be better if each of us offers even a small, seemingly insignificant act of kindness toward each other. What may be insignificant to you, can be a world of difference to another.
> 
> Yesterday I came across a post on Facebook that is credited to a page called "Peace Flash". It is called "My Grown Up Christmas List" and it reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately copied it on my own timeline, but I also wanted to share it here. I also wanted to add two things to it -
> 
> -I wish that everyone would have tolerance for each other.
> 
> -I wish that we all had compassion and empathy for each other.
> 
> It starts within ourselves. In our instant world of instant communication, I believe that by taking a moment to think of the consequences of what we are saying and how we act, we may help make our world a little softer and a little kinder and our day a bit better. And don't we all need that?
> 
> I want to wish my Christian friends a very Merry Christmas. I also want to wish my non-Christian friends a wonderful Happy Holidays. I wish you ALL a wonderful happy and healthy new year filled with love, joy and creativity.
> 
> May there be peace on Earth and may we all show our good will toward ALL mankind.


Well said! We all have a responsibility towards one another and respect one another's beliefs. "Along with all our freedoms comes responsibility." Well said Kepy.
Happy Christmas, Happy Holidays to all. It is the season of light!


----------



## mafe

scrollgirl said:


> *Peace on Earth. Good Will Toward ALL Mankind.*
> 
> It is raining on this Christmas Eve morning in Nova Scotia. I understand in Hawaii, it is snowing. Our ever changing world is once again throwing us a curve ball. It seems that just when we (meaning mankind) think we are smart enough to figure things out, nature dishes out something that once again throws us for a loop and knocks us off the pedestals we seem to enjoy placing ourselves upon. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> I really don't mind not 'knowing' everything.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I think education is important and I love learning about so many things that this amazing planet has to offer. But as I get older, I have learned to appreciate the simpler times of my younger life. Naturally, the older I get, the more different they are. Things change every day. The world gets smaller through technology and sharing information is just about instantaneous. To me, that has both positive and negative consequences.
> 
> Sharing information quickly can be wonderful. You all wouldn't be reading this post if that weren't the case. If this were thirty years ago, every post I write would need to be written, typed up, mailed to a publisher, approved and then slated for print. The process could take weeks or even months. And only a select few would have their voices heard.
> 
> But with social media and technology, things are quite different. We have the ability to think our thoughts, type them into our home computers or phones or other devices and instantly they are 'out here' for all the world to see. How amazing is that? It certainly offers every single one of us to have our voices heard by potentially millions. I look at it as quite a priveledge.
> 
> But with privileged comes responsibility. And unfortunately, some people fail to realize that step. They think, write and post without considering the consequences of their words or how they can hurt others. They fail to remember that unlike spoken words, written words are etched into cyber space for all eternity. Once something is 'said', it is very difficult - if not impossible - to erase. And that means that those aforementioned consequences will be everlasting as well. I think people sometimes forget that.
> 
> I am thinking along these lines today because with Christmas Eve upon us, I have seen some somewhat shocking and harsh posts online in the past several weeks. I suppose it isn't anything out of the ordinary, but I do realize that more and more our world of instant communication is our dearest friend as well as our worst enemy at the same time. I find it to be a double edged sword and depending how we utilize it, it can make our life wonderful and magical, or bring us into despair. It is up to us.
> 
> For myself, I like to think that I use this forum as a place to not only learn and enrich my life, but also share my joy, learning and creativity with others. I don't discuss politics, religion, or things of that nature in "public" and I try my best to respect every person that I come into contact with. I see things that upset and anger me and I read people's thoughts and opinions that I don't agree with, but in the end, I realize that each one of them has a right to their own beliefs and opinions and it isn't my place in this world to tell them they are right or wrong. It doesn't mean that I don't have strong opinions of what I believe in. It only means that I feel that there is a time and a place for making these opinions known, and on a public forum is not one of them in my eyes.
> 
> One thing that I notice on Facebook a lot is that many people post something that demands that one say "Merry Christmas" and not "Happy Holidays". I read these posts with curiosity as to why this should be such an issue. Surely they realize that in our world there are many different religious followings, and also many that don't follow any religion at all. While I understand why they themselves may want to only wish other Christians a Merry Christmas, what harm would it be to wish their non-Christian friends a Happy Holiday? Why the big deal?
> 
> I have customers and friends from many different denominations. When I meet someone new, I don't ask what religion they are. I don't think that what faith they follow is an important criteria as far as if I will socialize or be friends with a person. Certainly it is not in regards to an acquaintance or customer.
> 
> One of the main reasons America was founded was because people were searching for religious freedom. They wanted to be able to look to whichever religion they chose without being stereotyped or persecuted. I find it odd that many Americans are the ones that post this demanding statement, and I think that somewhere along the line, something got lost.
> 
> What comes to mind is a quote from satirical author Cleveland Amory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Amory wrote one of my all time favorite stores called "The Cat Who Came for Christmas". It was the story about how he adopted a white rescue cat he eventually named (spoiler alert!) Polar Bear and their amazing friendship which followed. It is funny, clever and heart-wrenching all in one read. Since I love cats and I also love polar bears, it is right up my alley. Most important, it is about kindness and compassion and caring for those who cannot care for themselves. It shows us how the world CAN be better if each of us offers even a small, seemingly insignificant act of kindness toward each other. What may be insignificant to you, can be a world of difference to another.
> 
> Yesterday I came across a post on Facebook that is credited to a page called "Peace Flash". It is called "My Grown Up Christmas List" and it reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately copied it on my own timeline, but I also wanted to share it here. I also wanted to add two things to it -
> 
> -I wish that everyone would have tolerance for each other.
> 
> -I wish that we all had compassion and empathy for each other.
> 
> It starts within ourselves. In our instant world of instant communication, I believe that by taking a moment to think of the consequences of what we are saying and how we act, we may help make our world a little softer and a little kinder and our day a bit better. And don't we all need that?
> 
> I want to wish my Christian friends a very Merry Christmas. I also want to wish my non-Christian friends a wonderful Happy Holidays. I wish you ALL a wonderful happy and healthy new year filled with love, joy and creativity.
> 
> May there be peace on Earth and may we all show our good will toward ALL mankind.


Claudy and rain, but Christmas and watching my daughters eyes as she was opening presents, it was sunshine in my heart.
Merry ChristMads. ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Peace on Earth. Good Will Toward ALL Mankind.*
> 
> It is raining on this Christmas Eve morning in Nova Scotia. I understand in Hawaii, it is snowing. Our ever changing world is once again throwing us a curve ball. It seems that just when we (meaning mankind) think we are smart enough to figure things out, nature dishes out something that once again throws us for a loop and knocks us off the pedestals we seem to enjoy placing ourselves upon. Such is the way of the world.
> 
> I really don't mind not 'knowing' everything.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I think education is important and I love learning about so many things that this amazing planet has to offer. But as I get older, I have learned to appreciate the simpler times of my younger life. Naturally, the older I get, the more different they are. Things change every day. The world gets smaller through technology and sharing information is just about instantaneous. To me, that has both positive and negative consequences.
> 
> Sharing information quickly can be wonderful. You all wouldn't be reading this post if that weren't the case. If this were thirty years ago, every post I write would need to be written, typed up, mailed to a publisher, approved and then slated for print. The process could take weeks or even months. And only a select few would have their voices heard.
> 
> But with social media and technology, things are quite different. We have the ability to think our thoughts, type them into our home computers or phones or other devices and instantly they are 'out here' for all the world to see. How amazing is that? It certainly offers every single one of us to have our voices heard by potentially millions. I look at it as quite a priveledge.
> 
> But with privileged comes responsibility. And unfortunately, some people fail to realize that step. They think, write and post without considering the consequences of their words or how they can hurt others. They fail to remember that unlike spoken words, written words are etched into cyber space for all eternity. Once something is 'said', it is very difficult - if not impossible - to erase. And that means that those aforementioned consequences will be everlasting as well. I think people sometimes forget that.
> 
> I am thinking along these lines today because with Christmas Eve upon us, I have seen some somewhat shocking and harsh posts online in the past several weeks. I suppose it isn't anything out of the ordinary, but I do realize that more and more our world of instant communication is our dearest friend as well as our worst enemy at the same time. I find it to be a double edged sword and depending how we utilize it, it can make our life wonderful and magical, or bring us into despair. It is up to us.
> 
> For myself, I like to think that I use this forum as a place to not only learn and enrich my life, but also share my joy, learning and creativity with others. I don't discuss politics, religion, or things of that nature in "public" and I try my best to respect every person that I come into contact with. I see things that upset and anger me and I read people's thoughts and opinions that I don't agree with, but in the end, I realize that each one of them has a right to their own beliefs and opinions and it isn't my place in this world to tell them they are right or wrong. It doesn't mean that I don't have strong opinions of what I believe in. It only means that I feel that there is a time and a place for making these opinions known, and on a public forum is not one of them in my eyes.
> 
> One thing that I notice on Facebook a lot is that many people post something that demands that one say "Merry Christmas" and not "Happy Holidays". I read these posts with curiosity as to why this should be such an issue. Surely they realize that in our world there are many different religious followings, and also many that don't follow any religion at all. While I understand why they themselves may want to only wish other Christians a Merry Christmas, what harm would it be to wish their non-Christian friends a Happy Holiday? Why the big deal?
> 
> I have customers and friends from many different denominations. When I meet someone new, I don't ask what religion they are. I don't think that what faith they follow is an important criteria as far as if I will socialize or be friends with a person. Certainly it is not in regards to an acquaintance or customer.
> 
> One of the main reasons America was founded was because people were searching for religious freedom. They wanted to be able to look to whichever religion they chose without being stereotyped or persecuted. I find it odd that many Americans are the ones that post this demanding statement, and I think that somewhere along the line, something got lost.
> 
> What comes to mind is a quote from satirical author Cleveland Amory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Amory wrote one of my all time favorite stores called "The Cat Who Came for Christmas". It was the story about how he adopted a white rescue cat he eventually named (spoiler alert!) Polar Bear and their amazing friendship which followed. It is funny, clever and heart-wrenching all in one read. Since I love cats and I also love polar bears, it is right up my alley. Most important, it is about kindness and compassion and caring for those who cannot care for themselves. It shows us how the world CAN be better if each of us offers even a small, seemingly insignificant act of kindness toward each other. What may be insignificant to you, can be a world of difference to another.
> 
> Yesterday I came across a post on Facebook that is credited to a page called "Peace Flash". It is called "My Grown Up Christmas List" and it reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately copied it on my own timeline, but I also wanted to share it here. I also wanted to add two things to it -
> 
> -I wish that everyone would have tolerance for each other.
> 
> -I wish that we all had compassion and empathy for each other.
> 
> It starts within ourselves. In our instant world of instant communication, I believe that by taking a moment to think of the consequences of what we are saying and how we act, we may help make our world a little softer and a little kinder and our day a bit better. And don't we all need that?
> 
> I want to wish my Christian friends a very Merry Christmas. I also want to wish my non-Christian friends a wonderful Happy Holidays. I wish you ALL a wonderful happy and healthy new year filled with love, joy and creativity.
> 
> May there be peace on Earth and may we all show our good will toward ALL mankind.


Thank you so much my friends. And thank you also for allowing me to come here to 'visit' you each day. I have learned so much from you all and and truly cherish your friendships. Xox

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Aftermath - Just for Fun*

I was debating with myself whether to post a blog entry today. After the busy-ness of the last several days (weeks!) I wasn't sure if I was ready to get back to 'routine' just yet. But as I got my morning coffee and looked at all the wonderful things that I received as gifts the past couple of days, I wanted to share some of them with you.

I admit that I wasn't feeling my best about Christmas this year. So many friends and family members have been going through hardship. It is difficult for me to be happy myself know that those I love are hurting. I also missed my children terribly. While I always miss them, seeing everyone's families reconnected over the holidays somehow made it harder on me. I found myself wishing the impossible wish of being in two places at once, and I almost allowed it to get the best of me.

But with things being as they are, they always seem to work themselves out. I think that the best gift that I gave to myself this was to "let it be" and not focus on what couldn't be, but what actually WAS and enjoy the people that were around me and made my every day life good. It worked well.

We had a wonderful Christmas Eve at Keith's mom's house with his mom, his brother and wife. While the group was smaller than it has been in the past, it was fun and relaxing and a beautiful evening. Keith's mom made another amazing dinner and it was nice to visi and catch up with his brother and wife, who now live in Halifax. I felt my sense of peace returning.

Yesterday we headed to Digby for dinner and an evening with my "Canadian Family" - Bernie, Ellen and their daughter Cindy who is my age. Keith's mom came with us the second year in a row which made things extra nice. While it was a small group again, everything was wonderful. Ellen had a full turkey dinner and everything we had was amazing. It was again so relaxing to sit among the Christmas lights and decorations and just visit, without having to worry about anything. It was turned out to be quite a beautiful holiday.

Of course, we exchanged gifts, and while we had all promised to keep things to a minimum, as usual there were lots of presents and everyone got beautiful things.

Keith and I went in together and bought ourselves a camera. While it may not seem to be the most 'romantic' of gifts, both of us are not in want or need of anything and we thought it would be OK. We are still learning to use it though, and it will take a bit of practice to feel completely comfortable with it, as it is a bit more sophisticated that our previous point and shoot cameras.

Jacqueline and Mark gave me this beautiful print by local Halifax artist Shelagh Duffett:










I just love it. It is whimsical and makes me smile just to look at it. I wonder how they knew I would like cats?

Cindy got me some wonderful wool scraps to use in my designing. I know this may sound silly, but I was looking for small pieces for my various needle felted critters and I got an entire box of them. I also got this cute pin to wear on my black coat.










(Sorry for the slight blurr - I stil need to work on the camera settings!)

She also got me the cutest socks in the world! 










I am wearing them now and not only are the adorable, but soft and comfy too.

Ellen and Bernie got me this beautiful scarf that Pancakes decided to model for me:










I think he was going for the "Afghan Girl on the Cover of 1985 National Geographic" look:










He is such a comic! 

I caught him trying to take some "Selfies" too!



















I can see I am going to have to keep the camera out of his reach! :/

Today will be a day of relaxing. I don't know what I will be doing yet. Later on today, we are having a 'movie night' with Kieth's brother and family and then the holiday will be officially "over". Of course I will keep my things up until the New Year, but my little tree has been a bit of a disappointment in the light department this year. I have multi-colored lights for Christmas on it and first all the blue lights died (less than a week after I put it up) and I noticed this morning that now the green lights died as well. The tree only has red lights left. I had just purchased the lights when I bought the camera, less than three weeks ago. It seems that no matter how many colored sets I buy, they just don't last. This is probably the fourth set of multi-colored lights I have gone through since last year. "When I was young . . . " lights lasted for YEARS, not DAYS.

Ah . . . progress . . .

In any case, I hope you enjoyed seeing some of my favorite treasures. I really loved everything I got this year. But most of all, I loved the TIME that was spent with my family and loved ones. It is truly what made the holidays extra special this year.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*

It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!

The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.

I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.

The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.

I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.

So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.

As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.

So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .

Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.

I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.

I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:










And three will be slightly stronger colors:










Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.

The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.

In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!

Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:










They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.

Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!










Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!
> 
> The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.
> 
> I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.
> 
> The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.
> 
> I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.
> 
> So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.
> 
> As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.
> 
> So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .
> 
> Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.
> 
> I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.
> 
> I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three will be slightly stronger colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.
> 
> The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.
> 
> In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!
> 
> Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


It sure has been a super fast year. Seems like it was March 1st a few weeks ago, and, whoop, here it is, the last day of 2014. I wish a gr8 2015 for you and Keith and your business. Keep creating, both of you. Work/Play safe. Have a safe and Happy New Year, 2015.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!
> 
> The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.
> 
> I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.
> 
> The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.
> 
> I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.
> 
> So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.
> 
> As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.
> 
> So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .
> 
> Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.
> 
> I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.
> 
> I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three will be slightly stronger colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.
> 
> The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.
> 
> In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!
> 
> Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


I wish the same to you Roger! Thank you so much for your friendship and comments and suggestions. You are always cheering for us and that means a lot! Happy 2015 to you and your family! 

Sheila


----------



## sawdust703

scrollgirl said:


> *Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!
> 
> The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.
> 
> I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.
> 
> The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.
> 
> I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.
> 
> So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.
> 
> As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.
> 
> So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .
> 
> Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.
> 
> I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.
> 
> I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three will be slightly stronger colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.
> 
> The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.
> 
> In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!
> 
> Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


Miss Sheila, trust me when I tell ya, I know how ya feel with your back issues. I started 2014 out with major back surgery, and found out from our back surgeon the first of December, There is a good chance I am in line for another before summer. I drove OTR for 35 years, covered all the lower 48 states, including some of Canada, & the northern edge of Mexico. That's what did it to me, but, I keep scrollin' because it keeps me goin', & seeing your new projects keeps me interested. Just to throw it out there for ya, I'm looking for an L Gleaner combine in a wheat field pattern. I've got an old friend that was a custom cutter for years, and that was their machines of choice. He ran 3 for nearly 25 years from Texas to Montana cuttin' wheat. I'd like to do a project of such for him on the saw, if I can find such a pattern. I've hunted nearly every site I can find, with no luck. I just bought myself a 20'' Hawk VS pro saw. The saw is used, but I got it at a good price. So, I'm anxious to get started with it. 2014 was a fast, but rocky year for us, but we keep goin', a day at a time. Best wishes in the new year, Sheila, and any help you can provide, I would greatly appreciate!! thank you again!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!
> 
> The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.
> 
> I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.
> 
> The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.
> 
> I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.
> 
> So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.
> 
> As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.
> 
> So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .
> 
> Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.
> 
> I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.
> 
> I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three will be slightly stronger colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.
> 
> The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.
> 
> In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!
> 
> Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


Thanks for your comment Sawdust. I am sorry that you were having issues with your back. Yes - it can be positively debilitating. I hope that if you get the second surgery, it helps.

As far as the pattern is concerned, I don't know of any that fit your needs. However, Charles Dearing is one of the best portrait style pattern makers around and he may be able to help you. His email is : [email protected]

See what he says.

My best of luck to you and I wish you a wonderful new year.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## sawdust703

scrollgirl said:


> *Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!
> 
> The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.
> 
> I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.
> 
> The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.
> 
> I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.
> 
> So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.
> 
> As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.
> 
> So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .
> 
> Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.
> 
> I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.
> 
> I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three will be slightly stronger colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.
> 
> The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.
> 
> In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!
> 
> Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


Thank you, Miss Sheila, for your wishes, and help. I'll send cowboy an email, & see what he has to say. I'll be in touch. Thank you again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Goodbye 2014 - Hello 2015!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the year is done. I must be getting old because it seems like not so long ago when we were welcoming the new millennium. I remember how everyone was concerned that the computers wouldn't be able to handle the change of the date and people were so worried. But that was 15 year ago!
> 
> The year 2014 was a good one for me. Like anyone though, I have had my ups and downs. I think the most significant thing that I noticed was that many of my family members, friends and work colleagues were going through hardships of one kind or another. It kind of made it hard to fully enjoy things.
> 
> I found that the best strategy for myself was to stay on the path that I chose. By that I mean that I tried to stay focused and keep in mind the goals that I set for myself and keep working toward them. While I found it difficult to do so at times, I found it helpful when my hands were tied and there was nothing else that I could do to help those that I cared about. It was a good distraction and kept me going in a positive direction.
> 
> The past several weeks I have really kind of been in a low gear. Back in November, I was feeling very weary and overwhelmed and I think it was getting the best of me. I had once again injured my back and was barely able to function of get around or even sit comfortably. Perhaps it was my body telling me to slow down.
> 
> I didn't really mention that because I am not one to complain about those kinds of things. You all come here to read about what I am creating and the occasional cat story and I didn't want to make my blog here a sounding board for my medical issues or somewhere for me to complain. I always try to keep things positive here so when you come and read, no matter if you are a painter, woodworker, needle worker or any type of artist, you will leave here inspired. Most of the time I think I am successful at doing that.
> 
> So after a rest and taking it slow for a month or so, I feel much better and I am ready to jump back in. I plan on going back to the gym today and I am going to gently work my way back to feeling completely healthy and strong again. I am sure it will feel good to do so, and what better way to end one year and begin the next - on a positive note.
> 
> As we close out 2014, Keith and I want to give our sincere thanks to you all. We had our best year yet by far, and our little company is growing bit by bit each day. We appreciate each one of you as customers and you are all inspiring to both of us. Whether you do woodworking, painting, or just like to see what I am up to, I appreciate that each of you stop by from time to time and occasionally comment on my blog here. I have made many friends through my posts and it is so much more satisfying knowing the people that I am doing my designs for. I love the personal contact that I have with all my customers. I hope that no matter how much we grow, I never lose that. We are very fortunate to live in an age of technology where relationships like this are possible.
> 
> So now to the fun part - seeing what is new with us . . .
> 
> Lately I have been enjoying working on some more painted mask designs for some painting patterns that I am creating. I don't know what it is about masks, but I just love doing them. They are fun and relaxing and have so many decorating uses as well! Of course, I will be using them on my little 'all season tree' this year. I think they will look pretty cool.
> 
> I decided that I will be creating pattern packets with six different designs in each. I will be using the six mask shapes that I used for my SLDP210 Haunted Masquerade pattern. That way I can sell the wood pieces with the least amount of confusion. Besides - I really liked these shapes.
> 
> I plan on doing several patterns - each with a different color theme and focus. The first one I am calling "SLDP230 - Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink" and it will have six softly colored masks. Three will be softer pinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three will be slightly stronger colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will they be suitable for Valentine's day, but just about any romantic occasion such as wedding favors, anniversaries, etc. I can think of many applications for this set.
> 
> The next group will be "SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion" and I will be working on them later this week. They will also be suitable for Valentine's day but in additional applications as well. I plan on doing several color schemes including Mardi-Gra colors, patriotic colors and other color families. They are so much fun to paint and the painting process is actually pretty easy so even beginner painters can make them look beautiful. I am rather excited about the possibilities.
> 
> In addition to the masks, I also have some nice ideas for new Valentine scroll sawn boxes in the works. I will probably be getting to them next week and I hope to have them on the site soon. I have some word art ideas as well, and some other fun ideas for general scrolling and painting. It is definitely time for me to get back to work!
> 
> Keith wanted me to share with you that he created a new pattern as well, that is now on our site and available. Recently, he has had many requests for some Canada-themed word art signs and he came through with these two pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both included in his Canada Strong & On Guard pattern (SLDK525) for those of you who are interested. I think they are cool.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. I can't wait to get started on what I need to do. I did need a bit of a rest, but while I was resting, I was thinking of a thousand more things to do! My list is long and I am very excited for the upcoming new year. As with most things, the new year will be what I choose to make it. I think it will be my BEST year yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all! May you have a wonderful 2015 filled with good health, happiness and prosperity!


You are very welcome. I hope he helps you. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Best Year Yet!*

I woke up to a blanket of white snow yesterday. It was the first significant snow of the year for us. We had a couple of light snowfalls before, but nothing that really stuck or looked nice. In fact, everyone seemed to be commenting on how warm the weather had been.

Keith and I had gone for a walk the previous evening (New Year's Eve). We walked down our street to the end of the block where the old mill was located. It is always a nice walk - especially at night when the stars are brilliant in the dark, Nova Scotia sky. Even though I don't know many of the constellations, I can always seem to pick out the two dippers as well as Orian's belt. They shift position depending on what time of year it is, but they are clearly recognizable, and I always find their presence to be almost comforting, like a familiar face of a friend.

It was cold walking though. I was happy that I wore my full length coat. I had purchased the coat the year I came here to Nova Scotia and I call it my "bear coat" as it goes nearly to the ground and has a thick, heavy lining that makes me feel as if I was being hugged by a bear. But it is warm and even though I am often cold, whenever I wear it, no matter what the temperature, I feel comfortable. This evening was no different.

As we walked down our block, I thought about the year coming to a close. In a few hours it would be over and a new year would begin. I reflected on all the good things that occurred in 2014, as well as the losses, and it made me once again realize just how fortunate I was.

Many good things happened in 2014. The business grew and we had our best year to date. New opportunities arose and new friends and acquaintances were made. I also learned many new things.

But everything wasn't good every day. It seemed like many people that I knew or knew of passed on. I expect it wasn't more than usual, but with social media bringing us even closer together, perhaps I was just more aware of it. I also noticed that many of those who passed on seemed to be closer to my own age than previous years. That also is probably expected. As I get older, it is only logical that I will be seeing more and more of my own peers pass away. It is a sobering thought that only makes me appreciate every day a little bit more. It exemplifies the fragility of our lives and teaches us that every day that we are here is a gift. I think sometimes we forget that. Or perhaps, in our youth we feel we are so many steps away from our end that it is of little concern to us. Maybe that is how it should be.

While I don't want to dwell on things of that nature, I don't see anything wrong with being aware of them. After all - to me the only days that I see as "wasted" are the days when we don't take time to appreciate all we have. No matter what time of year.

It doesn't take a new year for me to appreciate things. I am one of those odd people who enjoy Monday's. I always say they are my favorite day of the week, because it symbolizes a new beginning and a fresh start. When I worked a regular 9-5 job, it always seemed that the first day back to work after the two day break was exhilarating and exciting. I loved my job though - even back then when I was a secretary at one of the big banks downtown. At that time I had over 25 'bosses' and supervisors that I did typing and tasks for and I always enjoyed the variety of my job. I never sat idle and the days sped by even back then. If I had the occasional bad day, I knew that before long it would be over and I would be able to start fresh the next morning and had a new chance to make a good one. I wasn't even 20 back then but even at that time in my life I had that positive attitude. I am glad it stuck with me.

I didn't make any formal 'resolutions' for the new year. I didn't feel it was necessary. It seems to me that I make resolutions every new day and I live my life trying to do my best.

I can't help but feel excited by the new year though. Even though it is just another flip of the calendar page, I feel that there is a bit of significance in it for many and represents a fresh, new start. But I feel that about every new day.

The way I look at it, not only are we given a new opportunity to start fresh on New Year's Day, but we are given that EVERY day. No matter how badly a day ends, usually after we get a night's rest, when the sun comes up in the morning, things don't seem so bad. I know it may sound corny, but I awake every day with excitement and I look forward to what each day brings. For I truly believe that each day is what we, ourselves make it to a great extent. We have the choice to make it good - even if bad things happen to us - and the choice to be happy. Believe it or not, most of the time it works out that way for me. I find that focusing on the positive things that are given to me in this world give little time for me to be unhappy or troubled. It doesn't mean that things don't bother me from time to time, but it reminds me to appreciate the good things and make the best of what is sent my way. It saves me a lot of misery.

I spent the day working on more mask designs yesterday. Keith was out for most of the day and I had the house to myself to do as I please. I have been excited about painting these masks, and I am really enjoying seeing them come to life. I had shown the first set of six (SLDP130 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink) the other day:










I loved their soft and romantic coloring!

The second set of masks that I am designing for a pattern packet is SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion:










This time I used deep, rich red tones with striking contrasts. Every one of them is shimmery and I am very pleased with how they look.










They almost look like cloisonne or sugared candy!

I only got five of the six "reds" completed, and I will be finishing up the sixth design today. I then will be working to make them into pattern packets and get them up onto the site. I want them ready with plenty of time for Valentine's day.

So far I am enjoying this new year a great deal. But then - that is no surprise to me. I will embrace the snowy days just as I embrace the sunny ones, for complaining about either would just be a waste of my time and energy.

I look forward to what the year ahead has in store for me. I believe it will for the most part be good because I plan to take an active part in making it that way. While I can't change the world, one thing I can change is my own behavior and how I react to what the world gives to me, and I am going to try my hardest to make it the best year yet.

I don't really need a "new year" to do that. Or even a Monday. Sometimes just letting things be and laying my head on the pillow in the evening and awakening in the morning brings with it an entire new perspective. In that sense, EVERY day can be a new beginning. And EVERY day can be wonderful.

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Year Yet!*
> 
> I woke up to a blanket of white snow yesterday. It was the first significant snow of the year for us. We had a couple of light snowfalls before, but nothing that really stuck or looked nice. In fact, everyone seemed to be commenting on how warm the weather had been.
> 
> Keith and I had gone for a walk the previous evening (New Year's Eve). We walked down our street to the end of the block where the old mill was located. It is always a nice walk - especially at night when the stars are brilliant in the dark, Nova Scotia sky. Even though I don't know many of the constellations, I can always seem to pick out the two dippers as well as Orian's belt. They shift position depending on what time of year it is, but they are clearly recognizable, and I always find their presence to be almost comforting, like a familiar face of a friend.
> 
> It was cold walking though. I was happy that I wore my full length coat. I had purchased the coat the year I came here to Nova Scotia and I call it my "bear coat" as it goes nearly to the ground and has a thick, heavy lining that makes me feel as if I was being hugged by a bear. But it is warm and even though I am often cold, whenever I wear it, no matter what the temperature, I feel comfortable. This evening was no different.
> 
> As we walked down our block, I thought about the year coming to a close. In a few hours it would be over and a new year would begin. I reflected on all the good things that occurred in 2014, as well as the losses, and it made me once again realize just how fortunate I was.
> 
> Many good things happened in 2014. The business grew and we had our best year to date. New opportunities arose and new friends and acquaintances were made. I also learned many new things.
> 
> But everything wasn't good every day. It seemed like many people that I knew or knew of passed on. I expect it wasn't more than usual, but with social media bringing us even closer together, perhaps I was just more aware of it. I also noticed that many of those who passed on seemed to be closer to my own age than previous years. That also is probably expected. As I get older, it is only logical that I will be seeing more and more of my own peers pass away. It is a sobering thought that only makes me appreciate every day a little bit more. It exemplifies the fragility of our lives and teaches us that every day that we are here is a gift. I think sometimes we forget that. Or perhaps, in our youth we feel we are so many steps away from our end that it is of little concern to us. Maybe that is how it should be.
> 
> While I don't want to dwell on things of that nature, I don't see anything wrong with being aware of them. After all - to me the only days that I see as "wasted" are the days when we don't take time to appreciate all we have. No matter what time of year.
> 
> It doesn't take a new year for me to appreciate things. I am one of those odd people who enjoy Monday's. I always say they are my favorite day of the week, because it symbolizes a new beginning and a fresh start. When I worked a regular 9-5 job, it always seemed that the first day back to work after the two day break was exhilarating and exciting. I loved my job though - even back then when I was a secretary at one of the big banks downtown. At that time I had over 25 'bosses' and supervisors that I did typing and tasks for and I always enjoyed the variety of my job. I never sat idle and the days sped by even back then. If I had the occasional bad day, I knew that before long it would be over and I would be able to start fresh the next morning and had a new chance to make a good one. I wasn't even 20 back then but even at that time in my life I had that positive attitude. I am glad it stuck with me.
> 
> I didn't make any formal 'resolutions' for the new year. I didn't feel it was necessary. It seems to me that I make resolutions every new day and I live my life trying to do my best.
> 
> I can't help but feel excited by the new year though. Even though it is just another flip of the calendar page, I feel that there is a bit of significance in it for many and represents a fresh, new start. But I feel that about every new day.
> 
> The way I look at it, not only are we given a new opportunity to start fresh on New Year's Day, but we are given that EVERY day. No matter how badly a day ends, usually after we get a night's rest, when the sun comes up in the morning, things don't seem so bad. I know it may sound corny, but I awake every day with excitement and I look forward to what each day brings. For I truly believe that each day is what we, ourselves make it to a great extent. We have the choice to make it good - even if bad things happen to us - and the choice to be happy. Believe it or not, most of the time it works out that way for me. I find that focusing on the positive things that are given to me in this world give little time for me to be unhappy or troubled. It doesn't mean that things don't bother me from time to time, but it reminds me to appreciate the good things and make the best of what is sent my way. It saves me a lot of misery.
> 
> I spent the day working on more mask designs yesterday. Keith was out for most of the day and I had the house to myself to do as I please. I have been excited about painting these masks, and I am really enjoying seeing them come to life. I had shown the first set of six (SLDP130 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink) the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved their soft and romantic coloring!
> 
> The second set of masks that I am designing for a pattern packet is SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I used deep, rich red tones with striking contrasts. Every one of them is shimmery and I am very pleased with how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They almost look like cloisonne or sugared candy!
> 
> I only got five of the six "reds" completed, and I will be finishing up the sixth design today. I then will be working to make them into pattern packets and get them up onto the site. I want them ready with plenty of time for Valentine's day.
> 
> So far I am enjoying this new year a great deal. But then - that is no surprise to me. I will embrace the snowy days just as I embrace the sunny ones, for complaining about either would just be a waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I look forward to what the year ahead has in store for me. I believe it will for the most part be good because I plan to take an active part in making it that way. While I can't change the world, one thing I can change is my own behavior and how I react to what the world gives to me, and I am going to try my hardest to make it the best year yet.
> 
> I don't really need a "new year" to do that. Or even a Monday. Sometimes just letting things be and laying my head on the pillow in the evening and awakening in the morning brings with it an entire new perspective. In that sense, EVERY day can be a new beginning. And EVERY day can be wonderful.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Sheila, Thank you for your very positive optimistic look at the future as you reflect the past. Yes, Mondays are great. Glad you enjoyed a fresh walk as you and Keith look toward the new year. I for one sincerely hope your business continues to flourish. Russell


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Year Yet!*
> 
> I woke up to a blanket of white snow yesterday. It was the first significant snow of the year for us. We had a couple of light snowfalls before, but nothing that really stuck or looked nice. In fact, everyone seemed to be commenting on how warm the weather had been.
> 
> Keith and I had gone for a walk the previous evening (New Year's Eve). We walked down our street to the end of the block where the old mill was located. It is always a nice walk - especially at night when the stars are brilliant in the dark, Nova Scotia sky. Even though I don't know many of the constellations, I can always seem to pick out the two dippers as well as Orian's belt. They shift position depending on what time of year it is, but they are clearly recognizable, and I always find their presence to be almost comforting, like a familiar face of a friend.
> 
> It was cold walking though. I was happy that I wore my full length coat. I had purchased the coat the year I came here to Nova Scotia and I call it my "bear coat" as it goes nearly to the ground and has a thick, heavy lining that makes me feel as if I was being hugged by a bear. But it is warm and even though I am often cold, whenever I wear it, no matter what the temperature, I feel comfortable. This evening was no different.
> 
> As we walked down our block, I thought about the year coming to a close. In a few hours it would be over and a new year would begin. I reflected on all the good things that occurred in 2014, as well as the losses, and it made me once again realize just how fortunate I was.
> 
> Many good things happened in 2014. The business grew and we had our best year to date. New opportunities arose and new friends and acquaintances were made. I also learned many new things.
> 
> But everything wasn't good every day. It seemed like many people that I knew or knew of passed on. I expect it wasn't more than usual, but with social media bringing us even closer together, perhaps I was just more aware of it. I also noticed that many of those who passed on seemed to be closer to my own age than previous years. That also is probably expected. As I get older, it is only logical that I will be seeing more and more of my own peers pass away. It is a sobering thought that only makes me appreciate every day a little bit more. It exemplifies the fragility of our lives and teaches us that every day that we are here is a gift. I think sometimes we forget that. Or perhaps, in our youth we feel we are so many steps away from our end that it is of little concern to us. Maybe that is how it should be.
> 
> While I don't want to dwell on things of that nature, I don't see anything wrong with being aware of them. After all - to me the only days that I see as "wasted" are the days when we don't take time to appreciate all we have. No matter what time of year.
> 
> It doesn't take a new year for me to appreciate things. I am one of those odd people who enjoy Monday's. I always say they are my favorite day of the week, because it symbolizes a new beginning and a fresh start. When I worked a regular 9-5 job, it always seemed that the first day back to work after the two day break was exhilarating and exciting. I loved my job though - even back then when I was a secretary at one of the big banks downtown. At that time I had over 25 'bosses' and supervisors that I did typing and tasks for and I always enjoyed the variety of my job. I never sat idle and the days sped by even back then. If I had the occasional bad day, I knew that before long it would be over and I would be able to start fresh the next morning and had a new chance to make a good one. I wasn't even 20 back then but even at that time in my life I had that positive attitude. I am glad it stuck with me.
> 
> I didn't make any formal 'resolutions' for the new year. I didn't feel it was necessary. It seems to me that I make resolutions every new day and I live my life trying to do my best.
> 
> I can't help but feel excited by the new year though. Even though it is just another flip of the calendar page, I feel that there is a bit of significance in it for many and represents a fresh, new start. But I feel that about every new day.
> 
> The way I look at it, not only are we given a new opportunity to start fresh on New Year's Day, but we are given that EVERY day. No matter how badly a day ends, usually after we get a night's rest, when the sun comes up in the morning, things don't seem so bad. I know it may sound corny, but I awake every day with excitement and I look forward to what each day brings. For I truly believe that each day is what we, ourselves make it to a great extent. We have the choice to make it good - even if bad things happen to us - and the choice to be happy. Believe it or not, most of the time it works out that way for me. I find that focusing on the positive things that are given to me in this world give little time for me to be unhappy or troubled. It doesn't mean that things don't bother me from time to time, but it reminds me to appreciate the good things and make the best of what is sent my way. It saves me a lot of misery.
> 
> I spent the day working on more mask designs yesterday. Keith was out for most of the day and I had the house to myself to do as I please. I have been excited about painting these masks, and I am really enjoying seeing them come to life. I had shown the first set of six (SLDP130 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink) the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved their soft and romantic coloring!
> 
> The second set of masks that I am designing for a pattern packet is SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I used deep, rich red tones with striking contrasts. Every one of them is shimmery and I am very pleased with how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They almost look like cloisonne or sugared candy!
> 
> I only got five of the six "reds" completed, and I will be finishing up the sixth design today. I then will be working to make them into pattern packets and get them up onto the site. I want them ready with plenty of time for Valentine's day.
> 
> So far I am enjoying this new year a great deal. But then - that is no surprise to me. I will embrace the snowy days just as I embrace the sunny ones, for complaining about either would just be a waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I look forward to what the year ahead has in store for me. I believe it will for the most part be good because I plan to take an active part in making it that way. While I can't change the world, one thing I can change is my own behavior and how I react to what the world gives to me, and I am going to try my hardest to make it the best year yet.
> 
> I don't really need a "new year" to do that. Or even a Monday. Sometimes just letting things be and laying my head on the pillow in the evening and awakening in the morning brings with it an entire new perspective. In that sense, EVERY day can be a new beginning. And EVERY day can be wonderful.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Thank you, Russell! We both really appreciate your kind comments and support. All of our customers have been wonderful!

I think it is easy to be sad with all the tragedy that goes on in our world, but the only way it will change is by changing our own attitudes and actions. Random acts of kindness, cheerful dispositions, positive thinking all contribute to making this world better. While we may feel insignificant at times, little by little these attitudes and changes bleed over to others and eventually, things will change.

I wish you a wonderful new year as well. Take care,

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Year Yet!*
> 
> I woke up to a blanket of white snow yesterday. It was the first significant snow of the year for us. We had a couple of light snowfalls before, but nothing that really stuck or looked nice. In fact, everyone seemed to be commenting on how warm the weather had been.
> 
> Keith and I had gone for a walk the previous evening (New Year's Eve). We walked down our street to the end of the block where the old mill was located. It is always a nice walk - especially at night when the stars are brilliant in the dark, Nova Scotia sky. Even though I don't know many of the constellations, I can always seem to pick out the two dippers as well as Orian's belt. They shift position depending on what time of year it is, but they are clearly recognizable, and I always find their presence to be almost comforting, like a familiar face of a friend.
> 
> It was cold walking though. I was happy that I wore my full length coat. I had purchased the coat the year I came here to Nova Scotia and I call it my "bear coat" as it goes nearly to the ground and has a thick, heavy lining that makes me feel as if I was being hugged by a bear. But it is warm and even though I am often cold, whenever I wear it, no matter what the temperature, I feel comfortable. This evening was no different.
> 
> As we walked down our block, I thought about the year coming to a close. In a few hours it would be over and a new year would begin. I reflected on all the good things that occurred in 2014, as well as the losses, and it made me once again realize just how fortunate I was.
> 
> Many good things happened in 2014. The business grew and we had our best year to date. New opportunities arose and new friends and acquaintances were made. I also learned many new things.
> 
> But everything wasn't good every day. It seemed like many people that I knew or knew of passed on. I expect it wasn't more than usual, but with social media bringing us even closer together, perhaps I was just more aware of it. I also noticed that many of those who passed on seemed to be closer to my own age than previous years. That also is probably expected. As I get older, it is only logical that I will be seeing more and more of my own peers pass away. It is a sobering thought that only makes me appreciate every day a little bit more. It exemplifies the fragility of our lives and teaches us that every day that we are here is a gift. I think sometimes we forget that. Or perhaps, in our youth we feel we are so many steps away from our end that it is of little concern to us. Maybe that is how it should be.
> 
> While I don't want to dwell on things of that nature, I don't see anything wrong with being aware of them. After all - to me the only days that I see as "wasted" are the days when we don't take time to appreciate all we have. No matter what time of year.
> 
> It doesn't take a new year for me to appreciate things. I am one of those odd people who enjoy Monday's. I always say they are my favorite day of the week, because it symbolizes a new beginning and a fresh start. When I worked a regular 9-5 job, it always seemed that the first day back to work after the two day break was exhilarating and exciting. I loved my job though - even back then when I was a secretary at one of the big banks downtown. At that time I had over 25 'bosses' and supervisors that I did typing and tasks for and I always enjoyed the variety of my job. I never sat idle and the days sped by even back then. If I had the occasional bad day, I knew that before long it would be over and I would be able to start fresh the next morning and had a new chance to make a good one. I wasn't even 20 back then but even at that time in my life I had that positive attitude. I am glad it stuck with me.
> 
> I didn't make any formal 'resolutions' for the new year. I didn't feel it was necessary. It seems to me that I make resolutions every new day and I live my life trying to do my best.
> 
> I can't help but feel excited by the new year though. Even though it is just another flip of the calendar page, I feel that there is a bit of significance in it for many and represents a fresh, new start. But I feel that about every new day.
> 
> The way I look at it, not only are we given a new opportunity to start fresh on New Year's Day, but we are given that EVERY day. No matter how badly a day ends, usually after we get a night's rest, when the sun comes up in the morning, things don't seem so bad. I know it may sound corny, but I awake every day with excitement and I look forward to what each day brings. For I truly believe that each day is what we, ourselves make it to a great extent. We have the choice to make it good - even if bad things happen to us - and the choice to be happy. Believe it or not, most of the time it works out that way for me. I find that focusing on the positive things that are given to me in this world give little time for me to be unhappy or troubled. It doesn't mean that things don't bother me from time to time, but it reminds me to appreciate the good things and make the best of what is sent my way. It saves me a lot of misery.
> 
> I spent the day working on more mask designs yesterday. Keith was out for most of the day and I had the house to myself to do as I please. I have been excited about painting these masks, and I am really enjoying seeing them come to life. I had shown the first set of six (SLDP130 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink) the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved their soft and romantic coloring!
> 
> The second set of masks that I am designing for a pattern packet is SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I used deep, rich red tones with striking contrasts. Every one of them is shimmery and I am very pleased with how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They almost look like cloisonne or sugared candy!
> 
> I only got five of the six "reds" completed, and I will be finishing up the sixth design today. I then will be working to make them into pattern packets and get them up onto the site. I want them ready with plenty of time for Valentine's day.
> 
> So far I am enjoying this new year a great deal. But then - that is no surprise to me. I will embrace the snowy days just as I embrace the sunny ones, for complaining about either would just be a waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I look forward to what the year ahead has in store for me. I believe it will for the most part be good because I plan to take an active part in making it that way. While I can't change the world, one thing I can change is my own behavior and how I react to what the world gives to me, and I am going to try my hardest to make it the best year yet.
> 
> I don't really need a "new year" to do that. Or even a Monday. Sometimes just letting things be and laying my head on the pillow in the evening and awakening in the morning brings with it an entire new perspective. In that sense, EVERY day can be a new beginning. And EVERY day can be wonderful.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Happy New Year, Sheila and Keith! I love the masks. Not sure which is my favourite, I like them all. 
I am starting the new year by re-organizing all our storage and recycling items we no longer need. A good start to what is going to be a great year!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Best Year Yet!*
> 
> I woke up to a blanket of white snow yesterday. It was the first significant snow of the year for us. We had a couple of light snowfalls before, but nothing that really stuck or looked nice. In fact, everyone seemed to be commenting on how warm the weather had been.
> 
> Keith and I had gone for a walk the previous evening (New Year's Eve). We walked down our street to the end of the block where the old mill was located. It is always a nice walk - especially at night when the stars are brilliant in the dark, Nova Scotia sky. Even though I don't know many of the constellations, I can always seem to pick out the two dippers as well as Orian's belt. They shift position depending on what time of year it is, but they are clearly recognizable, and I always find their presence to be almost comforting, like a familiar face of a friend.
> 
> It was cold walking though. I was happy that I wore my full length coat. I had purchased the coat the year I came here to Nova Scotia and I call it my "bear coat" as it goes nearly to the ground and has a thick, heavy lining that makes me feel as if I was being hugged by a bear. But it is warm and even though I am often cold, whenever I wear it, no matter what the temperature, I feel comfortable. This evening was no different.
> 
> As we walked down our block, I thought about the year coming to a close. In a few hours it would be over and a new year would begin. I reflected on all the good things that occurred in 2014, as well as the losses, and it made me once again realize just how fortunate I was.
> 
> Many good things happened in 2014. The business grew and we had our best year to date. New opportunities arose and new friends and acquaintances were made. I also learned many new things.
> 
> But everything wasn't good every day. It seemed like many people that I knew or knew of passed on. I expect it wasn't more than usual, but with social media bringing us even closer together, perhaps I was just more aware of it. I also noticed that many of those who passed on seemed to be closer to my own age than previous years. That also is probably expected. As I get older, it is only logical that I will be seeing more and more of my own peers pass away. It is a sobering thought that only makes me appreciate every day a little bit more. It exemplifies the fragility of our lives and teaches us that every day that we are here is a gift. I think sometimes we forget that. Or perhaps, in our youth we feel we are so many steps away from our end that it is of little concern to us. Maybe that is how it should be.
> 
> While I don't want to dwell on things of that nature, I don't see anything wrong with being aware of them. After all - to me the only days that I see as "wasted" are the days when we don't take time to appreciate all we have. No matter what time of year.
> 
> It doesn't take a new year for me to appreciate things. I am one of those odd people who enjoy Monday's. I always say they are my favorite day of the week, because it symbolizes a new beginning and a fresh start. When I worked a regular 9-5 job, it always seemed that the first day back to work after the two day break was exhilarating and exciting. I loved my job though - even back then when I was a secretary at one of the big banks downtown. At that time I had over 25 'bosses' and supervisors that I did typing and tasks for and I always enjoyed the variety of my job. I never sat idle and the days sped by even back then. If I had the occasional bad day, I knew that before long it would be over and I would be able to start fresh the next morning and had a new chance to make a good one. I wasn't even 20 back then but even at that time in my life I had that positive attitude. I am glad it stuck with me.
> 
> I didn't make any formal 'resolutions' for the new year. I didn't feel it was necessary. It seems to me that I make resolutions every new day and I live my life trying to do my best.
> 
> I can't help but feel excited by the new year though. Even though it is just another flip of the calendar page, I feel that there is a bit of significance in it for many and represents a fresh, new start. But I feel that about every new day.
> 
> The way I look at it, not only are we given a new opportunity to start fresh on New Year's Day, but we are given that EVERY day. No matter how badly a day ends, usually after we get a night's rest, when the sun comes up in the morning, things don't seem so bad. I know it may sound corny, but I awake every day with excitement and I look forward to what each day brings. For I truly believe that each day is what we, ourselves make it to a great extent. We have the choice to make it good - even if bad things happen to us - and the choice to be happy. Believe it or not, most of the time it works out that way for me. I find that focusing on the positive things that are given to me in this world give little time for me to be unhappy or troubled. It doesn't mean that things don't bother me from time to time, but it reminds me to appreciate the good things and make the best of what is sent my way. It saves me a lot of misery.
> 
> I spent the day working on more mask designs yesterday. Keith was out for most of the day and I had the house to myself to do as I please. I have been excited about painting these masks, and I am really enjoying seeing them come to life. I had shown the first set of six (SLDP130 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink) the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved their soft and romantic coloring!
> 
> The second set of masks that I am designing for a pattern packet is SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I used deep, rich red tones with striking contrasts. Every one of them is shimmery and I am very pleased with how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They almost look like cloisonne or sugared candy!
> 
> I only got five of the six "reds" completed, and I will be finishing up the sixth design today. I then will be working to make them into pattern packets and get them up onto the site. I want them ready with plenty of time for Valentine's day.
> 
> So far I am enjoying this new year a great deal. But then - that is no surprise to me. I will embrace the snowy days just as I embrace the sunny ones, for complaining about either would just be a waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I look forward to what the year ahead has in store for me. I believe it will for the most part be good because I plan to take an active part in making it that way. While I can't change the world, one thing I can change is my own behavior and how I react to what the world gives to me, and I am going to try my hardest to make it the best year yet.
> 
> I don't really need a "new year" to do that. Or even a Monday. Sometimes just letting things be and laying my head on the pillow in the evening and awakening in the morning brings with it an entire new perspective. In that sense, EVERY day can be a new beginning. And EVERY day can be wonderful.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I hope you and Jim have the best year ever! I am glad you like the masks. They are fun to do and I am really enjoying making them. 

((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Business*

I had a good month taking it slower and enjoying the holidays. But now it is time to get back to working full steam. While slowing down was something that I felt was needed, somehow the ideas kept coming at the same pace and I feel that I have even more things that I want to make. Time is ticking . . .

I am excited about just about every aspect of my work right now. The woodworking part is as fun as ever. The painting part is also exciting. I even look forward to cutting out surfaces and working on my saw, which some may feel to be a bit mundane. And I also look forward to teaching the Art Play Date online course which I will talk more about shortly. I certainly don't think I will be bored in the upcoming year!

So for today, I want to get right to it. I finished up the final mask yesterday from the SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion set of painted masks. I think it came out nice:










That completes the two sets of six masks each. The "Red Passion" set is on the left and the "Pretty in Pink" set is on the right:










I am thrilled with how both came out!

Now I need to re-paint each of them and take step-by-step photos to build the patterns. I know some of you think I am crazy for doing that, but I really think the step-by-step photos are necessary so that even beginners can follow along and understand the process. That is just the way I am.

I also have some other cutting and orders to fill so it looks to be a very busy weekend ahead for me. But I will be happy because I will be doing what I love to do.

It is easy for me to fall into a 'relaxed' mode of operation, but I really need to keep things going at a good pace if I am to be happy with myself and accomplish all (or at least most) of what I want to do. Since I love what I do so much, it never really feels like 'work'. It is very much a privileged to be able to do what I do for a living.

With that said, I will keep things short for today. I wish you all a wonderful first weekend of 2015.

Happy Saturday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business*
> 
> I had a good month taking it slower and enjoying the holidays. But now it is time to get back to working full steam. While slowing down was something that I felt was needed, somehow the ideas kept coming at the same pace and I feel that I have even more things that I want to make. Time is ticking . . .
> 
> I am excited about just about every aspect of my work right now. The woodworking part is as fun as ever. The painting part is also exciting. I even look forward to cutting out surfaces and working on my saw, which some may feel to be a bit mundane. And I also look forward to teaching the Art Play Date online course which I will talk more about shortly. I certainly don't think I will be bored in the upcoming year!
> 
> So for today, I want to get right to it. I finished up the final mask yesterday from the SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion set of painted masks. I think it came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That completes the two sets of six masks each. The "Red Passion" set is on the left and the "Pretty in Pink" set is on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with how both came out!
> 
> Now I need to re-paint each of them and take step-by-step photos to build the patterns. I know some of you think I am crazy for doing that, but I really think the step-by-step photos are necessary so that even beginners can follow along and understand the process. That is just the way I am.
> 
> I also have some other cutting and orders to fill so it looks to be a very busy weekend ahead for me. But I will be happy because I will be doing what I love to do.
> 
> It is easy for me to fall into a 'relaxed' mode of operation, but I really need to keep things going at a good pace if I am to be happy with myself and accomplish all (or at least most) of what I want to do. Since I love what I do so much, it never really feels like 'work'. It is very much a privileged to be able to do what I do for a living.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short for today. I wish you all a wonderful first weekend of 2015.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


Hi Sheila, I like the way you have used gold to accent the details on these masks. I was thinking you might have added rhinestones but I think that rhinestones would have taken away from the beauty of these. They are all quite stunning.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Business*
> 
> I had a good month taking it slower and enjoying the holidays. But now it is time to get back to working full steam. While slowing down was something that I felt was needed, somehow the ideas kept coming at the same pace and I feel that I have even more things that I want to make. Time is ticking . . .
> 
> I am excited about just about every aspect of my work right now. The woodworking part is as fun as ever. The painting part is also exciting. I even look forward to cutting out surfaces and working on my saw, which some may feel to be a bit mundane. And I also look forward to teaching the Art Play Date online course which I will talk more about shortly. I certainly don't think I will be bored in the upcoming year!
> 
> So for today, I want to get right to it. I finished up the final mask yesterday from the SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion set of painted masks. I think it came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That completes the two sets of six masks each. The "Red Passion" set is on the left and the "Pretty in Pink" set is on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with how both came out!
> 
> Now I need to re-paint each of them and take step-by-step photos to build the patterns. I know some of you think I am crazy for doing that, but I really think the step-by-step photos are necessary so that even beginners can follow along and understand the process. That is just the way I am.
> 
> I also have some other cutting and orders to fill so it looks to be a very busy weekend ahead for me. But I will be happy because I will be doing what I love to do.
> 
> It is easy for me to fall into a 'relaxed' mode of operation, but I really need to keep things going at a good pace if I am to be happy with myself and accomplish all (or at least most) of what I want to do. Since I love what I do so much, it never really feels like 'work'. It is very much a privileged to be able to do what I do for a living.
> 
> With that said, I will keep things short for today. I wish you all a wonderful first weekend of 2015.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!


Thank you, Anna. I am in the process of re-painting them for the patterns, showing the step-by-step photos and I am pretty sure that at least ONE of the sets will include rhinestones! I like to show both ways because I realize that not everyone may want rhinestones on them. (IMAGINE??) But they will definitely get some BLING! 

I am so happy you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Why I do Many Things Twice*

I had a good and busy weekend. It feels really good to be back to work and return to something that resembles 'normal'. Between the past several weeks of one thing or another, I haven't really felt like I was in a good 'production mode' for a while. But that is fine, as we all need a break from our regular routine once in a while. Usually I go pretty much non-stop and even when I take time 'off' I am doing something work related. Slowing down a bit for the past month allowed me to regroup, re-organize and think about what I want to do in the upcoming year and beyond. In writing that sentence, I realize that doing those thing in themselves could be view as 'work' by many. Perhaps it is. But laying a solid foundation of goals and doing some basic organizing - be it physical organizing or even just 'thoughts' - can make for some wonderful strides in many aspects of our lives. It is all good.

Keith has been working hard as well. He had a rush of orders for his Custom Word Art Patterns (SLDKC01) as many people wanted quick, last minute gifts for the holidays. In between that, he was drawing new patterns up and also he worked on our new catalog that we will be releasing later on this week. I must say that it is quite humbling to see all of our work in one publication. The catalog has grown to 36 pages now and it is packed full of all of our creations from the past five years or so. I know everything is also on the website, but being able to hold a booklet of our accomplishments in one's hand is a bit different. I look back on all of those projects and I am rather proud of both of us. We have come a long way and I am excited about the direction we are heading. I never stop thinking how fortunate we are and how it is because of all of YOU that we have found our little bit of success. I am always grateful and I know Keith is as well.

We are planning a site update by the end of the week. The new catalog will be available by then as well as my new painted mask patterns. I am in the process of re-painting them and creating the painting pattern packet. I finished the pink set yesterday and hope to finish the reds today.

I know sometimes people don't understand why I feel the need to do them twice. but I assure you there is logic behind the process. The first time I paint things, I am kind of 'winging it'. I have a vision in my head and I do my best to make things reality. This process isn't always as easy as it may appear to be. Things don't always look good the first time out. I will admit that more than once I needed to take a sander to a mask or two (I will never tell you which ones!) and start over. What you all see in the end is the final product. That's how it should be.

The second time around, I not only refine my process, but I take step-by-step photos for instructions. After making the project once, I now have a clearer idea of what I want the final pieces to look like. Sometimes I do change things a bit for the better and alter the original colors. It is what I call 'fine tuning' things.

Here is a photo of the two sets of masks:










While they may look the same, there are subtle differences which make the second set much better I think. The most profound difference that I can show as an example is this piece:










This mask was intended to have a subtle 'tone on tone' effect. On the first mask however, because of the opalescent paint that covered it, the design barely showed up in regular light and the white pearl dots were nearly completely lost. I changed the secondary pink that I used to make it just a shade darker and while it still has a subtle effect (much more subtle than the photo shows - I dialed up the contrast for you to be able to see the lines) now you can actually SEE what is going on with it. I think it is a big improvement.

There are lots of small issues like that which I think make the project better overall. This is just part of my own personal design process. I want things to be the best they can and this is the way I can achieve that.

I also take several step-by-step photos the second time around. On the first painting, things go back and forth too much to put them into logical teaching order. The second go is much more organized and I am able to really get a good feel as to the order to do things, as well as adjustments in color as mentioned above.

I use my "Studio in a Box" that I recently purchased from Amazon for just around $100. (Here is the link to it: Studio in a Box) I think it is one of the best investments I have made for my business.










The 24" cubed soft box folds quickly to the size of a LP album (for those of us old enough to remember!) It comes with four backdrops in white, black, red and blue. For my masks, I used a piece of 105 Bright White paper for pure white background.

The two lights are amazing and burn very cool.










They are pure white and because of that, there is very little adjustment necessary in Photoshop to get true colors, which for painting patterns is extremely important. I can set things up and break them down in a matter of minutes and when not using this, things are neatly tucked away in our closet. I should have got this long ago.

Mine was shipped from within Canada, but I am sure that there are similar items such as this available in the United States as well. For someone like me who doesn't know a LOT about photography, it is a wonderful addition. After all - without good photos, it is difficult to sell painted items and patterns. But that would apply for woodworks as well. Many times I see beautifully cut pieces that are very poorly photographed. Not only does it take away from the professionalism of the seller, but it does little to make one stop and look at the work or make it stand out on sites such as Etsy or Google. That is something that should be considered by all of you who sell your work OR your patterns. Good photographs make a difference and you don't have to break the bank to achieve that. My new camera and the lighting setup shown here cost me under $500 in total and I think the photos are vastly improved with far less adjustments needed in Photoshop.










I think it is a good investment for anyone in the business of selling either patterns or finished project - be it wood or painting.

I hope to finish up the red group of masks today and then write the patterns up tomorrow. I have had a lot of inquiries regarding the patterns and kits and I want to get them done as soon as possible. It just takes a bit of time to do it right.

One last thing I want to mention is that Lee Valley Tools has its final day of Free Shipping today. They have great quality supplies and small tools and I usually take advantage when they ship for free. I just thought you would want to know.

I hope you have great day this first Monday of the new year. I look forward to a wonderful 2015 and I am excited about all that will come.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *Why I do Many Things Twice*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. It feels really good to be back to work and return to something that resembles 'normal'. Between the past several weeks of one thing or another, I haven't really felt like I was in a good 'production mode' for a while. But that is fine, as we all need a break from our regular routine once in a while. Usually I go pretty much non-stop and even when I take time 'off' I am doing something work related. Slowing down a bit for the past month allowed me to regroup, re-organize and think about what I want to do in the upcoming year and beyond. In writing that sentence, I realize that doing those thing in themselves could be view as 'work' by many. Perhaps it is. But laying a solid foundation of goals and doing some basic organizing - be it physical organizing or even just 'thoughts' - can make for some wonderful strides in many aspects of our lives. It is all good.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He had a rush of orders for his Custom Word Art Patterns (SLDKC01) as many people wanted quick, last minute gifts for the holidays. In between that, he was drawing new patterns up and also he worked on our new catalog that we will be releasing later on this week. I must say that it is quite humbling to see all of our work in one publication. The catalog has grown to 36 pages now and it is packed full of all of our creations from the past five years or so. I know everything is also on the website, but being able to hold a booklet of our accomplishments in one's hand is a bit different. I look back on all of those projects and I am rather proud of both of us. We have come a long way and I am excited about the direction we are heading. I never stop thinking how fortunate we are and how it is because of all of YOU that we have found our little bit of success. I am always grateful and I know Keith is as well.
> 
> We are planning a site update by the end of the week. The new catalog will be available by then as well as my new painted mask patterns. I am in the process of re-painting them and creating the painting pattern packet. I finished the pink set yesterday and hope to finish the reds today.
> 
> I know sometimes people don't understand why I feel the need to do them twice. but I assure you there is logic behind the process. The first time I paint things, I am kind of 'winging it'. I have a vision in my head and I do my best to make things reality. This process isn't always as easy as it may appear to be. Things don't always look good the first time out. I will admit that more than once I needed to take a sander to a mask or two (I will never tell you which ones!) and start over. What you all see in the end is the final product. That's how it should be.
> 
> The second time around, I not only refine my process, but I take step-by-step photos for instructions. After making the project once, I now have a clearer idea of what I want the final pieces to look like. Sometimes I do change things a bit for the better and alter the original colors. It is what I call 'fine tuning' things.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two sets of masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they may look the same, there are subtle differences which make the second set much better I think. The most profound difference that I can show as an example is this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mask was intended to have a subtle 'tone on tone' effect. On the first mask however, because of the opalescent paint that covered it, the design barely showed up in regular light and the white pearl dots were nearly completely lost. I changed the secondary pink that I used to make it just a shade darker and while it still has a subtle effect (much more subtle than the photo shows - I dialed up the contrast for you to be able to see the lines) now you can actually SEE what is going on with it. I think it is a big improvement.
> 
> There are lots of small issues like that which I think make the project better overall. This is just part of my own personal design process. I want things to be the best they can and this is the way I can achieve that.
> 
> I also take several step-by-step photos the second time around. On the first painting, things go back and forth too much to put them into logical teaching order. The second go is much more organized and I am able to really get a good feel as to the order to do things, as well as adjustments in color as mentioned above.
> 
> I use my "Studio in a Box" that I recently purchased from Amazon for just around $100. (Here is the link to it: Studio in a Box) I think it is one of the best investments I have made for my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24" cubed soft box folds quickly to the size of a LP album (for those of us old enough to remember!) It comes with four backdrops in white, black, red and blue. For my masks, I used a piece of 105 Bright White paper for pure white background.
> 
> The two lights are amazing and burn very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pure white and because of that, there is very little adjustment necessary in Photoshop to get true colors, which for painting patterns is extremely important. I can set things up and break them down in a matter of minutes and when not using this, things are neatly tucked away in our closet. I should have got this long ago.
> 
> Mine was shipped from within Canada, but I am sure that there are similar items such as this available in the United States as well. For someone like me who doesn't know a LOT about photography, it is a wonderful addition. After all - without good photos, it is difficult to sell painted items and patterns. But that would apply for woodworks as well. Many times I see beautifully cut pieces that are very poorly photographed. Not only does it take away from the professionalism of the seller, but it does little to make one stop and look at the work or make it stand out on sites such as Etsy or Google. That is something that should be considered by all of you who sell your work OR your patterns. Good photographs make a difference and you don't have to break the bank to achieve that. My new camera and the lighting setup shown here cost me under $500 in total and I think the photos are vastly improved with far less adjustments needed in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good investment for anyone in the business of selling either patterns or finished project - be it wood or painting.
> 
> I hope to finish up the red group of masks today and then write the patterns up tomorrow. I have had a lot of inquiries regarding the patterns and kits and I want to get them done as soon as possible. It just takes a bit of time to do it right.
> 
> One last thing I want to mention is that Lee Valley Tools has its final day of Free Shipping today. They have great quality supplies and small tools and I usually take advantage when they ship for free. I just thought you would want to know.
> 
> I hope you have great day this first Monday of the new year. I look forward to a wonderful 2015 and I am excited about all that will come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Enjoy this fresh new year.
Step outside each night to look up and enjoy the heavenly bodies.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Why I do Many Things Twice*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. It feels really good to be back to work and return to something that resembles 'normal'. Between the past several weeks of one thing or another, I haven't really felt like I was in a good 'production mode' for a while. But that is fine, as we all need a break from our regular routine once in a while. Usually I go pretty much non-stop and even when I take time 'off' I am doing something work related. Slowing down a bit for the past month allowed me to regroup, re-organize and think about what I want to do in the upcoming year and beyond. In writing that sentence, I realize that doing those thing in themselves could be view as 'work' by many. Perhaps it is. But laying a solid foundation of goals and doing some basic organizing - be it physical organizing or even just 'thoughts' - can make for some wonderful strides in many aspects of our lives. It is all good.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He had a rush of orders for his Custom Word Art Patterns (SLDKC01) as many people wanted quick, last minute gifts for the holidays. In between that, he was drawing new patterns up and also he worked on our new catalog that we will be releasing later on this week. I must say that it is quite humbling to see all of our work in one publication. The catalog has grown to 36 pages now and it is packed full of all of our creations from the past five years or so. I know everything is also on the website, but being able to hold a booklet of our accomplishments in one's hand is a bit different. I look back on all of those projects and I am rather proud of both of us. We have come a long way and I am excited about the direction we are heading. I never stop thinking how fortunate we are and how it is because of all of YOU that we have found our little bit of success. I am always grateful and I know Keith is as well.
> 
> We are planning a site update by the end of the week. The new catalog will be available by then as well as my new painted mask patterns. I am in the process of re-painting them and creating the painting pattern packet. I finished the pink set yesterday and hope to finish the reds today.
> 
> I know sometimes people don't understand why I feel the need to do them twice. but I assure you there is logic behind the process. The first time I paint things, I am kind of 'winging it'. I have a vision in my head and I do my best to make things reality. This process isn't always as easy as it may appear to be. Things don't always look good the first time out. I will admit that more than once I needed to take a sander to a mask or two (I will never tell you which ones!) and start over. What you all see in the end is the final product. That's how it should be.
> 
> The second time around, I not only refine my process, but I take step-by-step photos for instructions. After making the project once, I now have a clearer idea of what I want the final pieces to look like. Sometimes I do change things a bit for the better and alter the original colors. It is what I call 'fine tuning' things.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two sets of masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they may look the same, there are subtle differences which make the second set much better I think. The most profound difference that I can show as an example is this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mask was intended to have a subtle 'tone on tone' effect. On the first mask however, because of the opalescent paint that covered it, the design barely showed up in regular light and the white pearl dots were nearly completely lost. I changed the secondary pink that I used to make it just a shade darker and while it still has a subtle effect (much more subtle than the photo shows - I dialed up the contrast for you to be able to see the lines) now you can actually SEE what is going on with it. I think it is a big improvement.
> 
> There are lots of small issues like that which I think make the project better overall. This is just part of my own personal design process. I want things to be the best they can and this is the way I can achieve that.
> 
> I also take several step-by-step photos the second time around. On the first painting, things go back and forth too much to put them into logical teaching order. The second go is much more organized and I am able to really get a good feel as to the order to do things, as well as adjustments in color as mentioned above.
> 
> I use my "Studio in a Box" that I recently purchased from Amazon for just around $100. (Here is the link to it: Studio in a Box) I think it is one of the best investments I have made for my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24" cubed soft box folds quickly to the size of a LP album (for those of us old enough to remember!) It comes with four backdrops in white, black, red and blue. For my masks, I used a piece of 105 Bright White paper for pure white background.
> 
> The two lights are amazing and burn very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pure white and because of that, there is very little adjustment necessary in Photoshop to get true colors, which for painting patterns is extremely important. I can set things up and break them down in a matter of minutes and when not using this, things are neatly tucked away in our closet. I should have got this long ago.
> 
> Mine was shipped from within Canada, but I am sure that there are similar items such as this available in the United States as well. For someone like me who doesn't know a LOT about photography, it is a wonderful addition. After all - without good photos, it is difficult to sell painted items and patterns. But that would apply for woodworks as well. Many times I see beautifully cut pieces that are very poorly photographed. Not only does it take away from the professionalism of the seller, but it does little to make one stop and look at the work or make it stand out on sites such as Etsy or Google. That is something that should be considered by all of you who sell your work OR your patterns. Good photographs make a difference and you don't have to break the bank to achieve that. My new camera and the lighting setup shown here cost me under $500 in total and I think the photos are vastly improved with far less adjustments needed in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good investment for anyone in the business of selling either patterns or finished project - be it wood or painting.
> 
> I hope to finish up the red group of masks today and then write the patterns up tomorrow. I have had a lot of inquiries regarding the patterns and kits and I want to get them done as soon as possible. It just takes a bit of time to do it right.
> 
> One last thing I want to mention is that Lee Valley Tools has its final day of Free Shipping today. They have great quality supplies and small tools and I usually take advantage when they ship for free. I just thought you would want to know.
> 
> I hope you have great day this first Monday of the new year. I look forward to a wonderful 2015 and I am excited about all that will come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


That "Studio in a Box" looks really compact. Jim has one but it doesn't pop up as easily as that one. They are a great addition to any business requiring work to be photographed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Why I do Many Things Twice*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. It feels really good to be back to work and return to something that resembles 'normal'. Between the past several weeks of one thing or another, I haven't really felt like I was in a good 'production mode' for a while. But that is fine, as we all need a break from our regular routine once in a while. Usually I go pretty much non-stop and even when I take time 'off' I am doing something work related. Slowing down a bit for the past month allowed me to regroup, re-organize and think about what I want to do in the upcoming year and beyond. In writing that sentence, I realize that doing those thing in themselves could be view as 'work' by many. Perhaps it is. But laying a solid foundation of goals and doing some basic organizing - be it physical organizing or even just 'thoughts' - can make for some wonderful strides in many aspects of our lives. It is all good.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He had a rush of orders for his Custom Word Art Patterns (SLDKC01) as many people wanted quick, last minute gifts for the holidays. In between that, he was drawing new patterns up and also he worked on our new catalog that we will be releasing later on this week. I must say that it is quite humbling to see all of our work in one publication. The catalog has grown to 36 pages now and it is packed full of all of our creations from the past five years or so. I know everything is also on the website, but being able to hold a booklet of our accomplishments in one's hand is a bit different. I look back on all of those projects and I am rather proud of both of us. We have come a long way and I am excited about the direction we are heading. I never stop thinking how fortunate we are and how it is because of all of YOU that we have found our little bit of success. I am always grateful and I know Keith is as well.
> 
> We are planning a site update by the end of the week. The new catalog will be available by then as well as my new painted mask patterns. I am in the process of re-painting them and creating the painting pattern packet. I finished the pink set yesterday and hope to finish the reds today.
> 
> I know sometimes people don't understand why I feel the need to do them twice. but I assure you there is logic behind the process. The first time I paint things, I am kind of 'winging it'. I have a vision in my head and I do my best to make things reality. This process isn't always as easy as it may appear to be. Things don't always look good the first time out. I will admit that more than once I needed to take a sander to a mask or two (I will never tell you which ones!) and start over. What you all see in the end is the final product. That's how it should be.
> 
> The second time around, I not only refine my process, but I take step-by-step photos for instructions. After making the project once, I now have a clearer idea of what I want the final pieces to look like. Sometimes I do change things a bit for the better and alter the original colors. It is what I call 'fine tuning' things.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two sets of masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they may look the same, there are subtle differences which make the second set much better I think. The most profound difference that I can show as an example is this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mask was intended to have a subtle 'tone on tone' effect. On the first mask however, because of the opalescent paint that covered it, the design barely showed up in regular light and the white pearl dots were nearly completely lost. I changed the secondary pink that I used to make it just a shade darker and while it still has a subtle effect (much more subtle than the photo shows - I dialed up the contrast for you to be able to see the lines) now you can actually SEE what is going on with it. I think it is a big improvement.
> 
> There are lots of small issues like that which I think make the project better overall. This is just part of my own personal design process. I want things to be the best they can and this is the way I can achieve that.
> 
> I also take several step-by-step photos the second time around. On the first painting, things go back and forth too much to put them into logical teaching order. The second go is much more organized and I am able to really get a good feel as to the order to do things, as well as adjustments in color as mentioned above.
> 
> I use my "Studio in a Box" that I recently purchased from Amazon for just around $100. (Here is the link to it: Studio in a Box) I think it is one of the best investments I have made for my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24" cubed soft box folds quickly to the size of a LP album (for those of us old enough to remember!) It comes with four backdrops in white, black, red and blue. For my masks, I used a piece of 105 Bright White paper for pure white background.
> 
> The two lights are amazing and burn very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pure white and because of that, there is very little adjustment necessary in Photoshop to get true colors, which for painting patterns is extremely important. I can set things up and break them down in a matter of minutes and when not using this, things are neatly tucked away in our closet. I should have got this long ago.
> 
> Mine was shipped from within Canada, but I am sure that there are similar items such as this available in the United States as well. For someone like me who doesn't know a LOT about photography, it is a wonderful addition. After all - without good photos, it is difficult to sell painted items and patterns. But that would apply for woodworks as well. Many times I see beautifully cut pieces that are very poorly photographed. Not only does it take away from the professionalism of the seller, but it does little to make one stop and look at the work or make it stand out on sites such as Etsy or Google. That is something that should be considered by all of you who sell your work OR your patterns. Good photographs make a difference and you don't have to break the bank to achieve that. My new camera and the lighting setup shown here cost me under $500 in total and I think the photos are vastly improved with far less adjustments needed in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good investment for anyone in the business of selling either patterns or finished project - be it wood or painting.
> 
> I hope to finish up the red group of masks today and then write the patterns up tomorrow. I have had a lot of inquiries regarding the patterns and kits and I want to get them done as soon as possible. It just takes a bit of time to do it right.
> 
> One last thing I want to mention is that Lee Valley Tools has its final day of Free Shipping today. They have great quality supplies and small tools and I usually take advantage when they ship for free. I just thought you would want to know.
> 
> I hope you have great day this first Monday of the new year. I look forward to a wonderful 2015 and I am excited about all that will come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both very much! I do try to get out and walk. Today was so cold and really, really windy though. I must admit I whimped out.

The photography stuff was really a good deal and it makes things so easy and nice. I have only had it a few weeks, but it is definitely one of the smartest things I purchased lately. It is awesome! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Why I do Many Things Twice*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. It feels really good to be back to work and return to something that resembles 'normal'. Between the past several weeks of one thing or another, I haven't really felt like I was in a good 'production mode' for a while. But that is fine, as we all need a break from our regular routine once in a while. Usually I go pretty much non-stop and even when I take time 'off' I am doing something work related. Slowing down a bit for the past month allowed me to regroup, re-organize and think about what I want to do in the upcoming year and beyond. In writing that sentence, I realize that doing those thing in themselves could be view as 'work' by many. Perhaps it is. But laying a solid foundation of goals and doing some basic organizing - be it physical organizing or even just 'thoughts' - can make for some wonderful strides in many aspects of our lives. It is all good.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He had a rush of orders for his Custom Word Art Patterns (SLDKC01) as many people wanted quick, last minute gifts for the holidays. In between that, he was drawing new patterns up and also he worked on our new catalog that we will be releasing later on this week. I must say that it is quite humbling to see all of our work in one publication. The catalog has grown to 36 pages now and it is packed full of all of our creations from the past five years or so. I know everything is also on the website, but being able to hold a booklet of our accomplishments in one's hand is a bit different. I look back on all of those projects and I am rather proud of both of us. We have come a long way and I am excited about the direction we are heading. I never stop thinking how fortunate we are and how it is because of all of YOU that we have found our little bit of success. I am always grateful and I know Keith is as well.
> 
> We are planning a site update by the end of the week. The new catalog will be available by then as well as my new painted mask patterns. I am in the process of re-painting them and creating the painting pattern packet. I finished the pink set yesterday and hope to finish the reds today.
> 
> I know sometimes people don't understand why I feel the need to do them twice. but I assure you there is logic behind the process. The first time I paint things, I am kind of 'winging it'. I have a vision in my head and I do my best to make things reality. This process isn't always as easy as it may appear to be. Things don't always look good the first time out. I will admit that more than once I needed to take a sander to a mask or two (I will never tell you which ones!) and start over. What you all see in the end is the final product. That's how it should be.
> 
> The second time around, I not only refine my process, but I take step-by-step photos for instructions. After making the project once, I now have a clearer idea of what I want the final pieces to look like. Sometimes I do change things a bit for the better and alter the original colors. It is what I call 'fine tuning' things.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two sets of masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they may look the same, there are subtle differences which make the second set much better I think. The most profound difference that I can show as an example is this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mask was intended to have a subtle 'tone on tone' effect. On the first mask however, because of the opalescent paint that covered it, the design barely showed up in regular light and the white pearl dots were nearly completely lost. I changed the secondary pink that I used to make it just a shade darker and while it still has a subtle effect (much more subtle than the photo shows - I dialed up the contrast for you to be able to see the lines) now you can actually SEE what is going on with it. I think it is a big improvement.
> 
> There are lots of small issues like that which I think make the project better overall. This is just part of my own personal design process. I want things to be the best they can and this is the way I can achieve that.
> 
> I also take several step-by-step photos the second time around. On the first painting, things go back and forth too much to put them into logical teaching order. The second go is much more organized and I am able to really get a good feel as to the order to do things, as well as adjustments in color as mentioned above.
> 
> I use my "Studio in a Box" that I recently purchased from Amazon for just around $100. (Here is the link to it: Studio in a Box) I think it is one of the best investments I have made for my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24" cubed soft box folds quickly to the size of a LP album (for those of us old enough to remember!) It comes with four backdrops in white, black, red and blue. For my masks, I used a piece of 105 Bright White paper for pure white background.
> 
> The two lights are amazing and burn very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pure white and because of that, there is very little adjustment necessary in Photoshop to get true colors, which for painting patterns is extremely important. I can set things up and break them down in a matter of minutes and when not using this, things are neatly tucked away in our closet. I should have got this long ago.
> 
> Mine was shipped from within Canada, but I am sure that there are similar items such as this available in the United States as well. For someone like me who doesn't know a LOT about photography, it is a wonderful addition. After all - without good photos, it is difficult to sell painted items and patterns. But that would apply for woodworks as well. Many times I see beautifully cut pieces that are very poorly photographed. Not only does it take away from the professionalism of the seller, but it does little to make one stop and look at the work or make it stand out on sites such as Etsy or Google. That is something that should be considered by all of you who sell your work OR your patterns. Good photographs make a difference and you don't have to break the bank to achieve that. My new camera and the lighting setup shown here cost me under $500 in total and I think the photos are vastly improved with far less adjustments needed in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good investment for anyone in the business of selling either patterns or finished project - be it wood or painting.
> 
> I hope to finish up the red group of masks today and then write the patterns up tomorrow. I have had a lot of inquiries regarding the patterns and kits and I want to get them done as soon as possible. It just takes a bit of time to do it right.
> 
> One last thing I want to mention is that Lee Valley Tools has its final day of Free Shipping today. They have great quality supplies and small tools and I usually take advantage when they ship for free. I just thought you would want to know.
> 
> I hope you have great day this first Monday of the new year. I look forward to a wonderful 2015 and I am excited about all that will come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I do like the photo box. Looks like it'll work very well. I hope you and Keith have a gr8 2015


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Why I do Many Things Twice*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend. It feels really good to be back to work and return to something that resembles 'normal'. Between the past several weeks of one thing or another, I haven't really felt like I was in a good 'production mode' for a while. But that is fine, as we all need a break from our regular routine once in a while. Usually I go pretty much non-stop and even when I take time 'off' I am doing something work related. Slowing down a bit for the past month allowed me to regroup, re-organize and think about what I want to do in the upcoming year and beyond. In writing that sentence, I realize that doing those thing in themselves could be view as 'work' by many. Perhaps it is. But laying a solid foundation of goals and doing some basic organizing - be it physical organizing or even just 'thoughts' - can make for some wonderful strides in many aspects of our lives. It is all good.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. He had a rush of orders for his Custom Word Art Patterns (SLDKC01) as many people wanted quick, last minute gifts for the holidays. In between that, he was drawing new patterns up and also he worked on our new catalog that we will be releasing later on this week. I must say that it is quite humbling to see all of our work in one publication. The catalog has grown to 36 pages now and it is packed full of all of our creations from the past five years or so. I know everything is also on the website, but being able to hold a booklet of our accomplishments in one's hand is a bit different. I look back on all of those projects and I am rather proud of both of us. We have come a long way and I am excited about the direction we are heading. I never stop thinking how fortunate we are and how it is because of all of YOU that we have found our little bit of success. I am always grateful and I know Keith is as well.
> 
> We are planning a site update by the end of the week. The new catalog will be available by then as well as my new painted mask patterns. I am in the process of re-painting them and creating the painting pattern packet. I finished the pink set yesterday and hope to finish the reds today.
> 
> I know sometimes people don't understand why I feel the need to do them twice. but I assure you there is logic behind the process. The first time I paint things, I am kind of 'winging it'. I have a vision in my head and I do my best to make things reality. This process isn't always as easy as it may appear to be. Things don't always look good the first time out. I will admit that more than once I needed to take a sander to a mask or two (I will never tell you which ones!) and start over. What you all see in the end is the final product. That's how it should be.
> 
> The second time around, I not only refine my process, but I take step-by-step photos for instructions. After making the project once, I now have a clearer idea of what I want the final pieces to look like. Sometimes I do change things a bit for the better and alter the original colors. It is what I call 'fine tuning' things.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two sets of masks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they may look the same, there are subtle differences which make the second set much better I think. The most profound difference that I can show as an example is this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mask was intended to have a subtle 'tone on tone' effect. On the first mask however, because of the opalescent paint that covered it, the design barely showed up in regular light and the white pearl dots were nearly completely lost. I changed the secondary pink that I used to make it just a shade darker and while it still has a subtle effect (much more subtle than the photo shows - I dialed up the contrast for you to be able to see the lines) now you can actually SEE what is going on with it. I think it is a big improvement.
> 
> There are lots of small issues like that which I think make the project better overall. This is just part of my own personal design process. I want things to be the best they can and this is the way I can achieve that.
> 
> I also take several step-by-step photos the second time around. On the first painting, things go back and forth too much to put them into logical teaching order. The second go is much more organized and I am able to really get a good feel as to the order to do things, as well as adjustments in color as mentioned above.
> 
> I use my "Studio in a Box" that I recently purchased from Amazon for just around $100. (Here is the link to it: Studio in a Box) I think it is one of the best investments I have made for my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24" cubed soft box folds quickly to the size of a LP album (for those of us old enough to remember!) It comes with four backdrops in white, black, red and blue. For my masks, I used a piece of 105 Bright White paper for pure white background.
> 
> The two lights are amazing and burn very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pure white and because of that, there is very little adjustment necessary in Photoshop to get true colors, which for painting patterns is extremely important. I can set things up and break them down in a matter of minutes and when not using this, things are neatly tucked away in our closet. I should have got this long ago.
> 
> Mine was shipped from within Canada, but I am sure that there are similar items such as this available in the United States as well. For someone like me who doesn't know a LOT about photography, it is a wonderful addition. After all - without good photos, it is difficult to sell painted items and patterns. But that would apply for woodworks as well. Many times I see beautifully cut pieces that are very poorly photographed. Not only does it take away from the professionalism of the seller, but it does little to make one stop and look at the work or make it stand out on sites such as Etsy or Google. That is something that should be considered by all of you who sell your work OR your patterns. Good photographs make a difference and you don't have to break the bank to achieve that. My new camera and the lighting setup shown here cost me under $500 in total and I think the photos are vastly improved with far less adjustments needed in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good investment for anyone in the business of selling either patterns or finished project - be it wood or painting.
> 
> I hope to finish up the red group of masks today and then write the patterns up tomorrow. I have had a lot of inquiries regarding the patterns and kits and I want to get them done as soon as possible. It just takes a bit of time to do it right.
> 
> One last thing I want to mention is that Lee Valley Tools has its final day of Free Shipping today. They have great quality supplies and small tools and I usually take advantage when they ship for free. I just thought you would want to know.
> 
> I hope you have great day this first Monday of the new year. I look forward to a wonderful 2015 and I am excited about all that will come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks, Roger - It is really nice. Inexpensive for what you get really. All quality stuff! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Burning the Midnight Oil*

Those of you who read often know that I am a "morning person". I love getting up in the morning - the earlier the better. Anything after about 5am and I am good to go.

Because of that, I don't tend to be a 'night owl'. Usually after dinner I slow down a bit and do some things that don't require a lot of thought or concentration. It is what I consider my 'down time.'

But lately, since I have jumped back into full swing after coasting a bit in December, I just don't seem to have the luxury to take time to do that. I have lots of deadlines piled up this month, as I have been exploring several different and new directions for our business to head. It is all really very exciting, and I am not short of ideas, but my biggest problem that I am having is that time seems to be moving faster than ever, and the days keep slipping away.

I try not to get myself upset by this. I look back on each day and ask myself "Did I accomplish?" and usually the answer is "Yes! I did!" That is really all I can ask for. I am trying to keep things in perspective and respect that there is only one of me and that doing things with quality takes a bit of time. After all, if I accomplished everything and the quality of the work I did wasn't up to par, what would be the point?

So I take a breath and do what I can and keep going. I try not to stress over getting "everything" done. I do my best.

I bring this up because I am seeing many posts from my other creative friends and I know they are in the same situation as I am. Many of them set their own standards high and feel a little let down when they can't accomplish their goals in the unrealistic time frame they set out for themselves. Somehow knowing that it isn't "just me" seems to help a bit, as I look at these others with much admiration and respect and it makes me feel better knowing that I am not alone in having this happening. I think the problem (if you can call it that!) is that there are too many ideas and not enough time to do them in. And for a designer, that is more like a blessing than a problem.

So we press on at a pace that is comfortable for us and do our best to accomplish what we can in a given time frame. I think it is all good.

The past couple of nights I actually "worked" until nearly midnight. I know some of my friends are night owls and do this all the time, but they usually sleep a little bit later than me as well. Because of this, my mornings have been off to a later start and I find that I feel pressed for time in the morning.

I am not complaining, because it felt really good to go to bed knowing that what I had set out to do had been accomplished. I don't want to wake up feeling guilty because I am not writing here or be down on myself for not doing everything. I think they call it "burning the candle at both ends" and it is a quick way to making oneself sick and feeling burned out. Something just has to give.

So for the time being at least, I plan on backing off on my blog posts here just a little bit while I am working on some of these projects. I hate to say that because even when I read it, it sounds like I am throwing in the towel on my blog here, which I assure you - I am NOT. I just feel that some days my time may be better spent working on projects rather than talking about them here. Of course I will talk about them when they are finished or when I have something to say about them, but keeping the schedule of writing every single day without missing a beat is sometimes difficut. My posts here take anywhere from an hour or two to create and sometimes (just sometimes) that time could be better spent making things.

But we'll see. . . It may turn out that I catch up faster than I anticipate and things get back to 'normal' sooner than I think. You may not even notice.

For the past couple of days I have been working on the pattern packets for the two painted mask pattern sets that will hopefully be available up on the site later on today. My SLDP230 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink and SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion projects have been fun and wonderful to create. (The links will work once the patterns are posted.) In re-painting them, I took many step by step photos for the patterns, so even a beginner painter could accomplish the project. The packets have 35 and 33 photos included, which will really help those who are new to painting.










I finished the second packet up at 11:59 last night, and I am very proud of both of the packets. Each one is like a full lesson. I do want to re-take the cover photos today though, and then I will post them. Please check back if you are interested.

The masks are made with the same shapes as my SLDPK210 Haunted Masquerade pattern wood pieces, so the kits are available here :SLDPK210 I am also going to work on making a "generic mask" product that will work with ALL the mask sets that I am creating. That will make it easier and less confusing.

One other announcement that I want to make today is that Keith has also been burning the midnight oil and completely overhauled our catalog to create our NEW SHEILA LANDRY DESIGNS WINTER/SPRING 2015 catalog! 










This was a HUGE undertaking and I must tell you - he did a fabulous job of categorizing and displaying all of our work. We have such a vast amount of pattern that the task gets more and more difficult each time. This catalog is 36 pages full of HUNDREDS of our scroll sawing and painting patterns. I must say - seeing all of our work in one booklet is really somewhat overwhelming. We certainly offer a variety of projects for you to choose from!

The catalog is available for free download HERE or you can have us print and ship it to you - but shipping charges will apply. It is a larger, 10mb file, so please be patient when downloading it and allow it ample time. Keith tried to make the photos a bit sharper and clearer, and the file is a bit larger because of that. But we want you to be able to see our projects clearer and there was really no other way around it. We hope you enjoy it!

Well - that is about all for today! Winter has definitely arrived here in Nova Scotia. It is cold out and there is just a dusting of snow. It is a great time to stay in and make soup and work on projects.

I hope you all have a wonderful day! Stay warm and creative!

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Burning the Midnight Oil*
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I am a "morning person". I love getting up in the morning - the earlier the better. Anything after about 5am and I am good to go.
> 
> Because of that, I don't tend to be a 'night owl'. Usually after dinner I slow down a bit and do some things that don't require a lot of thought or concentration. It is what I consider my 'down time.'
> 
> But lately, since I have jumped back into full swing after coasting a bit in December, I just don't seem to have the luxury to take time to do that. I have lots of deadlines piled up this month, as I have been exploring several different and new directions for our business to head. It is all really very exciting, and I am not short of ideas, but my biggest problem that I am having is that time seems to be moving faster than ever, and the days keep slipping away.
> 
> I try not to get myself upset by this. I look back on each day and ask myself "Did I accomplish?" and usually the answer is "Yes! I did!" That is really all I can ask for. I am trying to keep things in perspective and respect that there is only one of me and that doing things with quality takes a bit of time. After all, if I accomplished everything and the quality of the work I did wasn't up to par, what would be the point?
> 
> So I take a breath and do what I can and keep going. I try not to stress over getting "everything" done. I do my best.
> 
> I bring this up because I am seeing many posts from my other creative friends and I know they are in the same situation as I am. Many of them set their own standards high and feel a little let down when they can't accomplish their goals in the unrealistic time frame they set out for themselves. Somehow knowing that it isn't "just me" seems to help a bit, as I look at these others with much admiration and respect and it makes me feel better knowing that I am not alone in having this happening. I think the problem (if you can call it that!) is that there are too many ideas and not enough time to do them in. And for a designer, that is more like a blessing than a problem.
> 
> So we press on at a pace that is comfortable for us and do our best to accomplish what we can in a given time frame. I think it is all good.
> 
> The past couple of nights I actually "worked" until nearly midnight. I know some of my friends are night owls and do this all the time, but they usually sleep a little bit later than me as well. Because of this, my mornings have been off to a later start and I find that I feel pressed for time in the morning.
> 
> I am not complaining, because it felt really good to go to bed knowing that what I had set out to do had been accomplished. I don't want to wake up feeling guilty because I am not writing here or be down on myself for not doing everything. I think they call it "burning the candle at both ends" and it is a quick way to making oneself sick and feeling burned out. Something just has to give.
> 
> So for the time being at least, I plan on backing off on my blog posts here just a little bit while I am working on some of these projects. I hate to say that because even when I read it, it sounds like I am throwing in the towel on my blog here, which I assure you - I am NOT. I just feel that some days my time may be better spent working on projects rather than talking about them here. Of course I will talk about them when they are finished or when I have something to say about them, but keeping the schedule of writing every single day without missing a beat is sometimes difficut. My posts here take anywhere from an hour or two to create and sometimes (just sometimes) that time could be better spent making things.
> 
> But we'll see. . . It may turn out that I catch up faster than I anticipate and things get back to 'normal' sooner than I think. You may not even notice.
> 
> For the past couple of days I have been working on the pattern packets for the two painted mask pattern sets that will hopefully be available up on the site later on today. My SLDP230 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink and SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion projects have been fun and wonderful to create. (The links will work once the patterns are posted.) In re-painting them, I took many step by step photos for the patterns, so even a beginner painter could accomplish the project. The packets have 35 and 33 photos included, which will really help those who are new to painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the second packet up at 11:59 last night, and I am very proud of both of the packets. Each one is like a full lesson. I do want to re-take the cover photos today though, and then I will post them. Please check back if you are interested.
> 
> The masks are made with the same shapes as my SLDPK210 Haunted Masquerade pattern wood pieces, so the kits are available here :SLDPK210 I am also going to work on making a "generic mask" product that will work with ALL the mask sets that I am creating. That will make it easier and less confusing.
> 
> One other announcement that I want to make today is that Keith has also been burning the midnight oil and completely overhauled our catalog to create our NEW SHEILA LANDRY DESIGNS WINTER/SPRING 2015 catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a HUGE undertaking and I must tell you - he did a fabulous job of categorizing and displaying all of our work. We have such a vast amount of pattern that the task gets more and more difficult each time. This catalog is 36 pages full of HUNDREDS of our scroll sawing and painting patterns. I must say - seeing all of our work in one booklet is really somewhat overwhelming. We certainly offer a variety of projects for you to choose from!
> 
> The catalog is available for free download HERE or you can have us print and ship it to you - but shipping charges will apply. It is a larger, 10mb file, so please be patient when downloading it and allow it ample time. Keith tried to make the photos a bit sharper and clearer, and the file is a bit larger because of that. But we want you to be able to see our projects clearer and there was really no other way around it. We hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Well - that is about all for today! Winter has definitely arrived here in Nova Scotia. It is cold out and there is just a dusting of snow. It is a great time to stay in and make soup and work on projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Stay warm and creative!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


All I can say is WOW! I just downloaded and browsed through the new catalogue. Congratulations Keith! This is put together so well and the photos are great. Browsing through it reminds me of all the patterns I have that I haven't managed to get around to creating yet! And I see lots that I will add to my project list. All your hard work is paying off


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Burning the Midnight Oil*
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I am a "morning person". I love getting up in the morning - the earlier the better. Anything after about 5am and I am good to go.
> 
> Because of that, I don't tend to be a 'night owl'. Usually after dinner I slow down a bit and do some things that don't require a lot of thought or concentration. It is what I consider my 'down time.'
> 
> But lately, since I have jumped back into full swing after coasting a bit in December, I just don't seem to have the luxury to take time to do that. I have lots of deadlines piled up this month, as I have been exploring several different and new directions for our business to head. It is all really very exciting, and I am not short of ideas, but my biggest problem that I am having is that time seems to be moving faster than ever, and the days keep slipping away.
> 
> I try not to get myself upset by this. I look back on each day and ask myself "Did I accomplish?" and usually the answer is "Yes! I did!" That is really all I can ask for. I am trying to keep things in perspective and respect that there is only one of me and that doing things with quality takes a bit of time. After all, if I accomplished everything and the quality of the work I did wasn't up to par, what would be the point?
> 
> So I take a breath and do what I can and keep going. I try not to stress over getting "everything" done. I do my best.
> 
> I bring this up because I am seeing many posts from my other creative friends and I know they are in the same situation as I am. Many of them set their own standards high and feel a little let down when they can't accomplish their goals in the unrealistic time frame they set out for themselves. Somehow knowing that it isn't "just me" seems to help a bit, as I look at these others with much admiration and respect and it makes me feel better knowing that I am not alone in having this happening. I think the problem (if you can call it that!) is that there are too many ideas and not enough time to do them in. And for a designer, that is more like a blessing than a problem.
> 
> So we press on at a pace that is comfortable for us and do our best to accomplish what we can in a given time frame. I think it is all good.
> 
> The past couple of nights I actually "worked" until nearly midnight. I know some of my friends are night owls and do this all the time, but they usually sleep a little bit later than me as well. Because of this, my mornings have been off to a later start and I find that I feel pressed for time in the morning.
> 
> I am not complaining, because it felt really good to go to bed knowing that what I had set out to do had been accomplished. I don't want to wake up feeling guilty because I am not writing here or be down on myself for not doing everything. I think they call it "burning the candle at both ends" and it is a quick way to making oneself sick and feeling burned out. Something just has to give.
> 
> So for the time being at least, I plan on backing off on my blog posts here just a little bit while I am working on some of these projects. I hate to say that because even when I read it, it sounds like I am throwing in the towel on my blog here, which I assure you - I am NOT. I just feel that some days my time may be better spent working on projects rather than talking about them here. Of course I will talk about them when they are finished or when I have something to say about them, but keeping the schedule of writing every single day without missing a beat is sometimes difficut. My posts here take anywhere from an hour or two to create and sometimes (just sometimes) that time could be better spent making things.
> 
> But we'll see. . . It may turn out that I catch up faster than I anticipate and things get back to 'normal' sooner than I think. You may not even notice.
> 
> For the past couple of days I have been working on the pattern packets for the two painted mask pattern sets that will hopefully be available up on the site later on today. My SLDP230 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink and SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion projects have been fun and wonderful to create. (The links will work once the patterns are posted.) In re-painting them, I took many step by step photos for the patterns, so even a beginner painter could accomplish the project. The packets have 35 and 33 photos included, which will really help those who are new to painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the second packet up at 11:59 last night, and I am very proud of both of the packets. Each one is like a full lesson. I do want to re-take the cover photos today though, and then I will post them. Please check back if you are interested.
> 
> The masks are made with the same shapes as my SLDPK210 Haunted Masquerade pattern wood pieces, so the kits are available here :SLDPK210 I am also going to work on making a "generic mask" product that will work with ALL the mask sets that I am creating. That will make it easier and less confusing.
> 
> One other announcement that I want to make today is that Keith has also been burning the midnight oil and completely overhauled our catalog to create our NEW SHEILA LANDRY DESIGNS WINTER/SPRING 2015 catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a HUGE undertaking and I must tell you - he did a fabulous job of categorizing and displaying all of our work. We have such a vast amount of pattern that the task gets more and more difficult each time. This catalog is 36 pages full of HUNDREDS of our scroll sawing and painting patterns. I must say - seeing all of our work in one booklet is really somewhat overwhelming. We certainly offer a variety of projects for you to choose from!
> 
> The catalog is available for free download HERE or you can have us print and ship it to you - but shipping charges will apply. It is a larger, 10mb file, so please be patient when downloading it and allow it ample time. Keith tried to make the photos a bit sharper and clearer, and the file is a bit larger because of that. But we want you to be able to see our projects clearer and there was really no other way around it. We hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Well - that is about all for today! Winter has definitely arrived here in Nova Scotia. It is cold out and there is just a dusting of snow. It is a great time to stay in and make soup and work on projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Stay warm and creative!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Incredible catalog. WowZa! If I ever hit the lottery, I will buy one of everything.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Burning the Midnight Oil*
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I am a "morning person". I love getting up in the morning - the earlier the better. Anything after about 5am and I am good to go.
> 
> Because of that, I don't tend to be a 'night owl'. Usually after dinner I slow down a bit and do some things that don't require a lot of thought or concentration. It is what I consider my 'down time.'
> 
> But lately, since I have jumped back into full swing after coasting a bit in December, I just don't seem to have the luxury to take time to do that. I have lots of deadlines piled up this month, as I have been exploring several different and new directions for our business to head. It is all really very exciting, and I am not short of ideas, but my biggest problem that I am having is that time seems to be moving faster than ever, and the days keep slipping away.
> 
> I try not to get myself upset by this. I look back on each day and ask myself "Did I accomplish?" and usually the answer is "Yes! I did!" That is really all I can ask for. I am trying to keep things in perspective and respect that there is only one of me and that doing things with quality takes a bit of time. After all, if I accomplished everything and the quality of the work I did wasn't up to par, what would be the point?
> 
> So I take a breath and do what I can and keep going. I try not to stress over getting "everything" done. I do my best.
> 
> I bring this up because I am seeing many posts from my other creative friends and I know they are in the same situation as I am. Many of them set their own standards high and feel a little let down when they can't accomplish their goals in the unrealistic time frame they set out for themselves. Somehow knowing that it isn't "just me" seems to help a bit, as I look at these others with much admiration and respect and it makes me feel better knowing that I am not alone in having this happening. I think the problem (if you can call it that!) is that there are too many ideas and not enough time to do them in. And for a designer, that is more like a blessing than a problem.
> 
> So we press on at a pace that is comfortable for us and do our best to accomplish what we can in a given time frame. I think it is all good.
> 
> The past couple of nights I actually "worked" until nearly midnight. I know some of my friends are night owls and do this all the time, but they usually sleep a little bit later than me as well. Because of this, my mornings have been off to a later start and I find that I feel pressed for time in the morning.
> 
> I am not complaining, because it felt really good to go to bed knowing that what I had set out to do had been accomplished. I don't want to wake up feeling guilty because I am not writing here or be down on myself for not doing everything. I think they call it "burning the candle at both ends" and it is a quick way to making oneself sick and feeling burned out. Something just has to give.
> 
> So for the time being at least, I plan on backing off on my blog posts here just a little bit while I am working on some of these projects. I hate to say that because even when I read it, it sounds like I am throwing in the towel on my blog here, which I assure you - I am NOT. I just feel that some days my time may be better spent working on projects rather than talking about them here. Of course I will talk about them when they are finished or when I have something to say about them, but keeping the schedule of writing every single day without missing a beat is sometimes difficut. My posts here take anywhere from an hour or two to create and sometimes (just sometimes) that time could be better spent making things.
> 
> But we'll see. . . It may turn out that I catch up faster than I anticipate and things get back to 'normal' sooner than I think. You may not even notice.
> 
> For the past couple of days I have been working on the pattern packets for the two painted mask pattern sets that will hopefully be available up on the site later on today. My SLDP230 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink and SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion projects have been fun and wonderful to create. (The links will work once the patterns are posted.) In re-painting them, I took many step by step photos for the patterns, so even a beginner painter could accomplish the project. The packets have 35 and 33 photos included, which will really help those who are new to painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the second packet up at 11:59 last night, and I am very proud of both of the packets. Each one is like a full lesson. I do want to re-take the cover photos today though, and then I will post them. Please check back if you are interested.
> 
> The masks are made with the same shapes as my SLDPK210 Haunted Masquerade pattern wood pieces, so the kits are available here :SLDPK210 I am also going to work on making a "generic mask" product that will work with ALL the mask sets that I am creating. That will make it easier and less confusing.
> 
> One other announcement that I want to make today is that Keith has also been burning the midnight oil and completely overhauled our catalog to create our NEW SHEILA LANDRY DESIGNS WINTER/SPRING 2015 catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a HUGE undertaking and I must tell you - he did a fabulous job of categorizing and displaying all of our work. We have such a vast amount of pattern that the task gets more and more difficult each time. This catalog is 36 pages full of HUNDREDS of our scroll sawing and painting patterns. I must say - seeing all of our work in one booklet is really somewhat overwhelming. We certainly offer a variety of projects for you to choose from!
> 
> The catalog is available for free download HERE or you can have us print and ship it to you - but shipping charges will apply. It is a larger, 10mb file, so please be patient when downloading it and allow it ample time. Keith tried to make the photos a bit sharper and clearer, and the file is a bit larger because of that. But we want you to be able to see our projects clearer and there was really no other way around it. We hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Well - that is about all for today! Winter has definitely arrived here in Nova Scotia. It is cold out and there is just a dusting of snow. It is a great time to stay in and make soup and work on projects.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day! Stay warm and creative!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you both so much! Kieth is a stickler on "continuity" and he does a wonderful job with our catalog. It is a very daunting task, as we have probably over 500 items now. It just keeps getting bigger, which I suppose is good! 

We really appreciate your kind words! Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Updated - New Catalog and Patterns*

I am j

ust going to write a short post today to let you all know that we completed another site update. I also will be sending out a newsletter later on today to let our subscribers know the same.

Sometimes I sound as if I am repeating myself here, but I do realize that many of you just check in from time to time and don't read my posts every day. In the past I have had people come to me that have missed when I show new products and I understand that not everyone gets to see each post I make. So I err on the side of caution and I repeat things sometimes. I hope you don't mind.

One sure way to see all of our new items is to sign up for our Mailing List . We send out about two newsletters per month and we never share your email with anyone. That way even if you miss my blog posts here you will always be able to see what we have that is new. Our site is growing every day and with over 500 patterns and products available, we do understand that it is difficult sometimes to see everything.

You can also use the Pattern Search link on the upper right corner of each page of our site. While it isn't perfect, it really does narrow things down a bit and may help you find what you are looking for.

As far as new patterns on the site, we do have a few . . .

Keith completed this SLDK529 Our Love Together Forever word art set just in time for Valentine's Day:










His word art has been wildly popular and this is done in a similar style as his other great plaques. I think it would be a wonderful gift to give for the upcoming holiday.

I also completed the two mask patterns that I have been working on this past week. The SLDP230 Romantic Masquerade - Pretty in Pink:










and the SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion:










Each of these pattern packets have over 30 step-by-step photos and use a limited amount of colors so that even a beginner painter can create them with wonderful results. The masks themselves will make wonderful ornaments that can be used for an all-season tree, a wreath, magnets, or even tucked into a Valentine. They were fast to do and lots of fun as well.

I am also offering a pre-cut wood kit for these, for those who do not scroll saw (SLDPK119):










And of course, we have our new Winter/Spring 2015 Catalog available:










There are loads of designs for any season available there to choose from. You can download it at no cost, or order a paper copy (shipping charges apply).

Well - that will be it for today. I am off to write the newsletter and then finish up some other projects that I am working on. I have one deadline to meet and then I will be working on some woodworking projects.

I woke up to about six inches of new snow here. It is actually rather beautiful and if I have time later on, I will take some photos to show. I never really mind winter. It is just part of life here in Nova Scotia and it also has its beauty.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Winter Blues*

It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.

Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.

But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:










And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:










I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.

Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.

I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.

Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:










To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.

On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.

It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.

I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful

I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.

The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:










I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:










I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.










Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:










And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:










Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!










Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)










It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!

I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)

It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)

I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## polopapa

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Despite some subzero temperatures in the Chicago area, getting out for a little exercise sure helps. It may require a few additional layers, but it's worth the time and effort. We, too, just got our first bit of snowfall, but I'm not sure there's enough for decent cross country skiing. Might have to check, anyway.

I enjoy your frequent blogs, and hope the new year brings you happiness and success.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


I agree that snow is beautiful but I much prefer to see it from a distance, a long distance.
Why don't you make some more polar bears with that wool you were working with a while back?


----------



## tyvekboy

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


The snow is sooo beautiful. Itʻs nice to enjoy it in my warm southern home.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you all for your kind comments. I sometimes wonder if I should post my non-woodworking blogs here, but sometimes they are the ones that get the most comments and reads.

After all - I think it is all part of the process. Creating and designing is greatly affected by mood and environment. I have so many friends who design who just get 'stuck' in the winter months. I wanted to do my best to offer encouraging options for them to perhaps help them out.

I am happy you all like the photos. I have learned that every day I have on this planet is a gift and I try to not take that for granted. There is always something to be grateful for if we look hard enough.

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## ksSlim

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


My Grandpa once said, "Any day on the top side of the grass is a good day, yesterday is gone, tommorrow is still a ways away, today is a gift, that's why its called the present."

"Now, get your backside out there and do it better than you did yesterday"

I try to remember his words every day. He only was with us until his 97th birthday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Your little tree will certainly brighten up any snowy or winter day. Love the penguin topper. While you, on the east coast are experiencing snow and frigid temperatures, we are experiencing spring like weather. Snowdrops and some spring flowers are already poking through the soil.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winter Blues*
> 
> It seems that this year more than ever I have noticed that people seem to have the 'winter blues.' With the holiday season over and cold weather setting in all over the USA and Canada, it seems that most people are dreading the upcoming months of cold and ice.
> 
> Here in Nova Scotia, we had a relatively mild December. Usually we are already deep in the grips of cold and ice by the year's end, but this year it was much warmer and there was very little snowfall to speak of. There was just a dusting once or twice that seemed to melt away by the next day.
> 
> But it seems that those days are done for a while, as this week the temperatures plunged and yesterday morning I woke up to several inches of snow. We were officially in the grips of winter. Here's what my driveway looked like yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking out my front door in the other direction, toward the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my photos about four in the afternoon. As you can see, there was a blue haze all day long. We were still getting a dusting of snow throughout the day and we never did have sunshine.
> 
> Many people are bothered by this type of weather. But growing up in Chicago and moving here to Nova Scotia nearly eleven years ago, I guess I am kind of used to it. It always has been part of life and the cycle of seasons is something that I am accustom to. I actually like experiencing all four seasons throughout the year and I think if I moved to a different climate that didn't have them, I would miss that experience.
> 
> I am a firm believer that our days are (in a large part) what we make them. Each day given to us is a gift and we are fortunate because we have the free will to choose how we want to spend them. I do realize that sometimes we have responsibilities that we may or may not be happy about meeting, but I also find that having a good attitude about things can go far to make the days or situations that may be unpleasant to us a bit more tolerable. It is a philosophy that I try to follow every day of my own life.
> 
> Instead of looking at the icy snow with disdain, I try to see in it the beauty that it brings. Here is another photo of the Meteghan River, across the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is as beautiful as a post card. It looks lovely and serene and makes me happy. I try to appreciate it for its beauty, because soon the seasons will change and the same place will take on a different look altogether. Besides - there is nothing I can do about the weather. I may as well enjoy the positive things that I see in each day.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a little time to take down my Christmas decorations. This always used to be a sad time for me. I loved having the beautiful decorations throughout the house, and even though I am more low key than I used to be as far as decorating is concerned, I always felt the house was empty and bleak following the Christmas holiday and new year.
> 
> It was at this time several years ago that I decided to keep a small artificial tree up all year long, and decorate it for each season. Being a designer, I could justify it because I am always months away from the season I am designing for and I used the 'excuse' that I needed to photograph ornaments. But over the years, I find that I don't need an excuse. It just looks nice and especially in the winter months, it lifts my spirits. That is good enough for me.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was even going to change my tree from "Christmas" to "Winter" this year. I have some nice things for Valentine's Day (even PINK lights!) and I almost skipped right ahead to that. After all - the season will come and go very quickly and soon it will be time to change it again. But as I went to my storage area to retrieve my bins for storing my Christmas stuff, I saw my container that held my "Winter Tree" decorations and I decided to go ahead and use them. Even though it is only for a couple of weeks, the tree is small and requires only a little time to make it look wonderful
> 
> I am very happy that I did. As redecorating only took me about an hour and the results really made me feel great about the winter. I truly think that this is one of my favorite themes for my tree.
> 
> The tree is all done in beautiful ice blue and silver. I have beaded garland of those colors that go on along with the white lights. At the top, sits a little penguin that my daughter gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then have four larger flocked polar bear ornaments that I absolutely love! I purchased these last year at Home Depot and I wish I had bought more than one set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of six flocked penguins at the same time. They were also cute and very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our local store had spun glass icicles that were under $2 each. I put eight of them on the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got these pretty clear and blue glass snowflakes from AVON of all places! There were three in a set and I got three sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, these few things put together make a beautiful tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a bare corner where my little tree stands, I have a beautiful seasonal 'night light' that gently illuminates the room on these cold winter evenings (or even on those dark, dreary days!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps brighten my spirits. And I find myself looking forward to putting it up and that short window of having it here in my living room. It makes me look FORWARD to January - a month that many people dread!
> 
> I am not saying that this alone can chase away those winter blues. I know some people have health issues that flare up in the winter or other problems with cold weather and I don't discount that. I am only mentioning this to you all as a possible 'distraction' that may help you get over the hump of winter. (Besides - I love showing off my beautiful little "Winter Tree"!)
> 
> It is snowing and windy here today. We are supposed to get a mix of snow and rain and ice today. While the weather may not be optimal to do many things, I take these days to try to catch up a little on the 'inside' things that I have been meaning to do. (Like organizing and making my environment a bit more pleasant, cooking some of my favorite foods, and even working on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. And of course - painting and scroll sawing!)
> 
> I hope this helps spark some ideas for you all who are not happy with winter. With a little postive thinking and imagination, it isn't too hard to drive away those 'winter blues'!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Yes - every day is a good day for me. I try to make it that way, anyway.

It is hard to believe that it is so warm near you Anna! The rest of the country seems to be in a deep freeze. I am sure you are looking forward to the days when you can return to your shop. 

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Comfort Zone*

The world we live in is ever-changing. That is probably one thing that we can be absolutely sure of.

Since the fall of Creative Woodworks magazine, Paintworks, and all of the All American Crafts publications, many of us who are in the designing and creative industry were dealt a harsh reminder of just how volatile being a free lance designer can be.

We have the freedom of choosing what we do with each day. We don't have to 'punch in' and account to a cranky boss or supervisor. We don't even have to get dressed for work some days. (Jammie days are rather awesome!) But with those privileges comes the responsibility of self-motivating and self-discipline, as things don't just happen to 'fall into our laps' like many others think. Any designer can tell you that it is sometimes more work than a 'real job' to keep our businesses going, and that means taking an active role in all aspects that help the business not only survive, but also grow and prosper.

I write here nearly every morning on a variety of subjects. Most of them (if not all) pertain in some way or another to the daily plights and victories I experience in my own small business. I try to paint as accurate picture as I am able as to the day-to-day ups and downs of being a designer, as I know I have many creative friends and readers who benefit from hearing first hand experiences from someone who like most of them aspire to make a living doing something creative. Even though I write mainly about scroll sawing and painting, I feel that many of the topics I discuss can apply to just about any small business. I know that I, myself have received a great deal of good advice from readers who own small and larger business that aren't even related to these two topics, and I believe that by sharing information we all will benefit and help each other and watch as our own businesses grow. I like that, and I feel that is one of the great aspects of living in a digital age where communication is at its best. For that I am very grateful.

But as I stated, things will always be changing. Sometimes for the better and sometimes not. I think that those of us who will be successful are the ones who embrace these changes and do our best to adapt to them as best as we can. That means we need to keep ourselves aware of changes and trends, and be willing to learn new things if necessary in order to stay on top of them.

I mention this because since the closing of the magazines, I have been branching out in many different directions and seeking new avenues for our business to head. There have been many things on the burner that I haven't shared yet, as I will enjoy unveiling them as they come to fruition. None of these are 'sure things' and I will certainly share the failures with you all as well as the successes. I want you all to be aware that things just don't 'happen' and that any margin of success is usually preceded by a lot of unseen hard work. There is no way around it.

Much of that work involves stepping out of your "comfort zone". For some people, that alone is the block that they can't overcome and for many it is the downfall of their business. But the longer that I am involved in things, the more I see that trying new things and taking some calculated risk is going to be the key to my future success. Then at least if things fail, I won't feel that I haven't given it my all and tried my best. I think I can accept that.

I spent the weekend doing something that I haven't done in quite a while - made a video of me teaching a painting technique.

It isn't that I don't LIKE creating teaching videos - I do enjoy teaching very much. But after creating my scroll saw class and series of videos that go along with it, I felt that there wasn't a lot more to show - at least in the woodworking and scroll sawing side of my business. After all - I had covered most of the cutting techniques that I use in my everyday cutting. I didn't feel that there was much more to do. I didn't want to make a video that would put people to sleep watching me follow a line with a blade. I think I had it pretty much covered.

But since I have taken some new avenues with the painting part of my business, there came a need to create some more videos. I will be teaching an online class later this year which will require some videos to support the techniques I will be doing. I look forward to that and will certainly be talking about it more in the future, as it is a wonderful opportunity for me to face a new audience and expand in that direction.

I have also been submitting to several online magazines and communities, all which have different criteria and guidelines for submissions. But one thing seems to hit a common note - most of them LOVE when projects have accompanying videos with them.

It makes sense to me. It is like having the teacher right in the room with you demonstrating. It helps new people learn better and that in turn helps the industry grow. That is a great thing for all involved.

While I am camera shy, I find that once I get rolling, I forget about the video and I once again am able to focus on the teaching task. It is much like when I write here to you all every morning. I feel my best blogs are those where I just 'talk' as if I am talking to friends over coffee, and in a sense, I am. I am learning that shooting videos is much the same. If I just "act" as if I am sitting with all my painting friends and explaining what I am doing, I lose my fear of the camera very quickly and get involved with the task at hand - creating. And fortunately for me, that is something I don't have trouble doing at all.

I spent the weekend creating a project for an online painting community called "Tole Town". I have mentioned them before in my blog here and I have been a member for many years. I have watched them also evolve and change their format and reach out to new painters. To me, anything that encourages new people to join in is a good thing. We all will ultimately benefit from it and it will help our industry and the skirting industries grow.

I was invited to become a member of Tole Town's "design team" and I eagerly accepted. With Creative Woodworks now gone, this would be a good opportunity for me to branch out to other things, as I said. I felt it would be a nice chance to be seen by customers who may have not heard of me. Since most of my print work was in the woodworking industry, I still have a way to go to make myself known in the painting sector. I was up for the challenge.

The project is a larger Venetian style mask that I am calling "Winter Blues". I have had much positive response on my previous mask patterns, but I had many requests to make larger ones. I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for me to do so.

Here is a photo of what I came up with:










It is a larger, wall-hanging sized mask that includes many different techniques. At is nearly 10" wide. This gives me a lot of great options for decorating:










I used some of Margot Clark's MUD texture paste to stencil on some snowflakes and swirls:










I also embellished the mask with hot fix rhinestones (from Rhinestone Canada - my favorite supplier!) And finally added some ribbon and feathers:










I used an "ombre" shading painting technique on the right side of the mask, and that is what my video will show. I love this effect and I think it has many applications in painting many different things. I decided that doing a video on this would be best, so I spent the day yesterday doing just that.

I admit to you, it is far out of my comfort zone to do a video. Especially since I have a new camera and had to learn all the functions. But after things got set up and rolling, I think things turned out fairly well. I have three segments shot that I need to edit into one clip. I will be doing that today and then posting it on my YouTube channel. I think it will be something that people can learn from.

By the end of the shooting process, I was actually having fun. By the time I sat down and watched what I had filmed, I felt good about it and what I had to show. It was certainly not perfect, but I think it will help many people understand the process much better and hopefully make their painting and creating experience much more pleasurable and less stressful. If I can do that, I feel successful.

I will let you know when the video is ready. Probably by tomorrow. I suppose the moral of this blog is that sometimes doing something that you aren't comfortable doing isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it helps you grow and expand your thinking and fit a little better into this changing world. That can be wonderful.










Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Comfort Zone*
> 
> The world we live in is ever-changing. That is probably one thing that we can be absolutely sure of.
> 
> Since the fall of Creative Woodworks magazine, Paintworks, and all of the All American Crafts publications, many of us who are in the designing and creative industry were dealt a harsh reminder of just how volatile being a free lance designer can be.
> 
> We have the freedom of choosing what we do with each day. We don't have to 'punch in' and account to a cranky boss or supervisor. We don't even have to get dressed for work some days. (Jammie days are rather awesome!) But with those privileges comes the responsibility of self-motivating and self-discipline, as things don't just happen to 'fall into our laps' like many others think. Any designer can tell you that it is sometimes more work than a 'real job' to keep our businesses going, and that means taking an active role in all aspects that help the business not only survive, but also grow and prosper.
> 
> I write here nearly every morning on a variety of subjects. Most of them (if not all) pertain in some way or another to the daily plights and victories I experience in my own small business. I try to paint as accurate picture as I am able as to the day-to-day ups and downs of being a designer, as I know I have many creative friends and readers who benefit from hearing first hand experiences from someone who like most of them aspire to make a living doing something creative. Even though I write mainly about scroll sawing and painting, I feel that many of the topics I discuss can apply to just about any small business. I know that I, myself have received a great deal of good advice from readers who own small and larger business that aren't even related to these two topics, and I believe that by sharing information we all will benefit and help each other and watch as our own businesses grow. I like that, and I feel that is one of the great aspects of living in a digital age where communication is at its best. For that I am very grateful.
> 
> But as I stated, things will always be changing. Sometimes for the better and sometimes not. I think that those of us who will be successful are the ones who embrace these changes and do our best to adapt to them as best as we can. That means we need to keep ourselves aware of changes and trends, and be willing to learn new things if necessary in order to stay on top of them.
> 
> I mention this because since the closing of the magazines, I have been branching out in many different directions and seeking new avenues for our business to head. There have been many things on the burner that I haven't shared yet, as I will enjoy unveiling them as they come to fruition. None of these are 'sure things' and I will certainly share the failures with you all as well as the successes. I want you all to be aware that things just don't 'happen' and that any margin of success is usually preceded by a lot of unseen hard work. There is no way around it.
> 
> Much of that work involves stepping out of your "comfort zone". For some people, that alone is the block that they can't overcome and for many it is the downfall of their business. But the longer that I am involved in things, the more I see that trying new things and taking some calculated risk is going to be the key to my future success. Then at least if things fail, I won't feel that I haven't given it my all and tried my best. I think I can accept that.
> 
> I spent the weekend doing something that I haven't done in quite a while - made a video of me teaching a painting technique.
> 
> It isn't that I don't LIKE creating teaching videos - I do enjoy teaching very much. But after creating my scroll saw class and series of videos that go along with it, I felt that there wasn't a lot more to show - at least in the woodworking and scroll sawing side of my business. After all - I had covered most of the cutting techniques that I use in my everyday cutting. I didn't feel that there was much more to do. I didn't want to make a video that would put people to sleep watching me follow a line with a blade. I think I had it pretty much covered.
> 
> But since I have taken some new avenues with the painting part of my business, there came a need to create some more videos. I will be teaching an online class later this year which will require some videos to support the techniques I will be doing. I look forward to that and will certainly be talking about it more in the future, as it is a wonderful opportunity for me to face a new audience and expand in that direction.
> 
> I have also been submitting to several online magazines and communities, all which have different criteria and guidelines for submissions. But one thing seems to hit a common note - most of them LOVE when projects have accompanying videos with them.
> 
> It makes sense to me. It is like having the teacher right in the room with you demonstrating. It helps new people learn better and that in turn helps the industry grow. That is a great thing for all involved.
> 
> While I am camera shy, I find that once I get rolling, I forget about the video and I once again am able to focus on the teaching task. It is much like when I write here to you all every morning. I feel my best blogs are those where I just 'talk' as if I am talking to friends over coffee, and in a sense, I am. I am learning that shooting videos is much the same. If I just "act" as if I am sitting with all my painting friends and explaining what I am doing, I lose my fear of the camera very quickly and get involved with the task at hand - creating. And fortunately for me, that is something I don't have trouble doing at all.
> 
> I spent the weekend creating a project for an online painting community called "Tole Town". I have mentioned them before in my blog here and I have been a member for many years. I have watched them also evolve and change their format and reach out to new painters. To me, anything that encourages new people to join in is a good thing. We all will ultimately benefit from it and it will help our industry and the skirting industries grow.
> 
> I was invited to become a member of Tole Town's "design team" and I eagerly accepted. With Creative Woodworks now gone, this would be a good opportunity for me to branch out to other things, as I said. I felt it would be a nice chance to be seen by customers who may have not heard of me. Since most of my print work was in the woodworking industry, I still have a way to go to make myself known in the painting sector. I was up for the challenge.
> 
> The project is a larger Venetian style mask that I am calling "Winter Blues". I have had much positive response on my previous mask patterns, but I had many requests to make larger ones. I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for me to do so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a larger, wall-hanging sized mask that includes many different techniques. At is nearly 10" wide. This gives me a lot of great options for decorating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some of Margot Clark's MUD texture paste to stencil on some snowflakes and swirls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also embellished the mask with hot fix rhinestones (from Rhinestone Canada - my favorite supplier!) And finally added some ribbon and feathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an "ombre" shading painting technique on the right side of the mask, and that is what my video will show. I love this effect and I think it has many applications in painting many different things. I decided that doing a video on this would be best, so I spent the day yesterday doing just that.
> 
> I admit to you, it is far out of my comfort zone to do a video. Especially since I have a new camera and had to learn all the functions. But after things got set up and rolling, I think things turned out fairly well. I have three segments shot that I need to edit into one clip. I will be doing that today and then posting it on my YouTube channel. I think it will be something that people can learn from.
> 
> By the end of the shooting process, I was actually having fun. By the time I sat down and watched what I had filmed, I felt good about it and what I had to show. It was certainly not perfect, but I think it will help many people understand the process much better and hopefully make their painting and creating experience much more pleasurable and less stressful. If I can do that, I feel successful.
> 
> I will let you know when the video is ready. Probably by tomorrow. I suppose the moral of this blog is that sometimes doing something that you aren't comfortable doing isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it helps you grow and expand your thinking and fit a little better into this changing world. That can be wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


hi there sheila

sure is some beautiful work you are doing

don't wear this much anymore
but in the day ….

i sure would have liked some of these


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Comfort Zone*
> 
> The world we live in is ever-changing. That is probably one thing that we can be absolutely sure of.
> 
> Since the fall of Creative Woodworks magazine, Paintworks, and all of the All American Crafts publications, many of us who are in the designing and creative industry were dealt a harsh reminder of just how volatile being a free lance designer can be.
> 
> We have the freedom of choosing what we do with each day. We don't have to 'punch in' and account to a cranky boss or supervisor. We don't even have to get dressed for work some days. (Jammie days are rather awesome!) But with those privileges comes the responsibility of self-motivating and self-discipline, as things don't just happen to 'fall into our laps' like many others think. Any designer can tell you that it is sometimes more work than a 'real job' to keep our businesses going, and that means taking an active role in all aspects that help the business not only survive, but also grow and prosper.
> 
> I write here nearly every morning on a variety of subjects. Most of them (if not all) pertain in some way or another to the daily plights and victories I experience in my own small business. I try to paint as accurate picture as I am able as to the day-to-day ups and downs of being a designer, as I know I have many creative friends and readers who benefit from hearing first hand experiences from someone who like most of them aspire to make a living doing something creative. Even though I write mainly about scroll sawing and painting, I feel that many of the topics I discuss can apply to just about any small business. I know that I, myself have received a great deal of good advice from readers who own small and larger business that aren't even related to these two topics, and I believe that by sharing information we all will benefit and help each other and watch as our own businesses grow. I like that, and I feel that is one of the great aspects of living in a digital age where communication is at its best. For that I am very grateful.
> 
> But as I stated, things will always be changing. Sometimes for the better and sometimes not. I think that those of us who will be successful are the ones who embrace these changes and do our best to adapt to them as best as we can. That means we need to keep ourselves aware of changes and trends, and be willing to learn new things if necessary in order to stay on top of them.
> 
> I mention this because since the closing of the magazines, I have been branching out in many different directions and seeking new avenues for our business to head. There have been many things on the burner that I haven't shared yet, as I will enjoy unveiling them as they come to fruition. None of these are 'sure things' and I will certainly share the failures with you all as well as the successes. I want you all to be aware that things just don't 'happen' and that any margin of success is usually preceded by a lot of unseen hard work. There is no way around it.
> 
> Much of that work involves stepping out of your "comfort zone". For some people, that alone is the block that they can't overcome and for many it is the downfall of their business. But the longer that I am involved in things, the more I see that trying new things and taking some calculated risk is going to be the key to my future success. Then at least if things fail, I won't feel that I haven't given it my all and tried my best. I think I can accept that.
> 
> I spent the weekend doing something that I haven't done in quite a while - made a video of me teaching a painting technique.
> 
> It isn't that I don't LIKE creating teaching videos - I do enjoy teaching very much. But after creating my scroll saw class and series of videos that go along with it, I felt that there wasn't a lot more to show - at least in the woodworking and scroll sawing side of my business. After all - I had covered most of the cutting techniques that I use in my everyday cutting. I didn't feel that there was much more to do. I didn't want to make a video that would put people to sleep watching me follow a line with a blade. I think I had it pretty much covered.
> 
> But since I have taken some new avenues with the painting part of my business, there came a need to create some more videos. I will be teaching an online class later this year which will require some videos to support the techniques I will be doing. I look forward to that and will certainly be talking about it more in the future, as it is a wonderful opportunity for me to face a new audience and expand in that direction.
> 
> I have also been submitting to several online magazines and communities, all which have different criteria and guidelines for submissions. But one thing seems to hit a common note - most of them LOVE when projects have accompanying videos with them.
> 
> It makes sense to me. It is like having the teacher right in the room with you demonstrating. It helps new people learn better and that in turn helps the industry grow. That is a great thing for all involved.
> 
> While I am camera shy, I find that once I get rolling, I forget about the video and I once again am able to focus on the teaching task. It is much like when I write here to you all every morning. I feel my best blogs are those where I just 'talk' as if I am talking to friends over coffee, and in a sense, I am. I am learning that shooting videos is much the same. If I just "act" as if I am sitting with all my painting friends and explaining what I am doing, I lose my fear of the camera very quickly and get involved with the task at hand - creating. And fortunately for me, that is something I don't have trouble doing at all.
> 
> I spent the weekend creating a project for an online painting community called "Tole Town". I have mentioned them before in my blog here and I have been a member for many years. I have watched them also evolve and change their format and reach out to new painters. To me, anything that encourages new people to join in is a good thing. We all will ultimately benefit from it and it will help our industry and the skirting industries grow.
> 
> I was invited to become a member of Tole Town's "design team" and I eagerly accepted. With Creative Woodworks now gone, this would be a good opportunity for me to branch out to other things, as I said. I felt it would be a nice chance to be seen by customers who may have not heard of me. Since most of my print work was in the woodworking industry, I still have a way to go to make myself known in the painting sector. I was up for the challenge.
> 
> The project is a larger Venetian style mask that I am calling "Winter Blues". I have had much positive response on my previous mask patterns, but I had many requests to make larger ones. I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for me to do so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a larger, wall-hanging sized mask that includes many different techniques. At is nearly 10" wide. This gives me a lot of great options for decorating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some of Margot Clark's MUD texture paste to stencil on some snowflakes and swirls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also embellished the mask with hot fix rhinestones (from Rhinestone Canada - my favorite supplier!) And finally added some ribbon and feathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an "ombre" shading painting technique on the right side of the mask, and that is what my video will show. I love this effect and I think it has many applications in painting many different things. I decided that doing a video on this would be best, so I spent the day yesterday doing just that.
> 
> I admit to you, it is far out of my comfort zone to do a video. Especially since I have a new camera and had to learn all the functions. But after things got set up and rolling, I think things turned out fairly well. I have three segments shot that I need to edit into one clip. I will be doing that today and then posting it on my YouTube channel. I think it will be something that people can learn from.
> 
> By the end of the shooting process, I was actually having fun. By the time I sat down and watched what I had filmed, I felt good about it and what I had to show. It was certainly not perfect, but I think it will help many people understand the process much better and hopefully make their painting and creating experience much more pleasurable and less stressful. If I can do that, I feel successful.
> 
> I will let you know when the video is ready. Probably by tomorrow. I suppose the moral of this blog is that sometimes doing something that you aren't comfortable doing isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it helps you grow and expand your thinking and fit a little better into this changing world. That can be wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, there David!

My goodness - they are FUN to do! I could spend a year doing a thousand color combinations! They just caught me for some reason.

The nice part is that it isn't really difficult or complicated. Just layers and simple steps. As I did the video I realized that by breaking these steps down and approaching them one at a time, even a beginner could have wonderful results. That is the part of teaching that I love the best! Making one realize that they CAN do it too! That to me is the best reward!

I wish you a wonderful week! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Comfort Zone*
> 
> The world we live in is ever-changing. That is probably one thing that we can be absolutely sure of.
> 
> Since the fall of Creative Woodworks magazine, Paintworks, and all of the All American Crafts publications, many of us who are in the designing and creative industry were dealt a harsh reminder of just how volatile being a free lance designer can be.
> 
> We have the freedom of choosing what we do with each day. We don't have to 'punch in' and account to a cranky boss or supervisor. We don't even have to get dressed for work some days. (Jammie days are rather awesome!) But with those privileges comes the responsibility of self-motivating and self-discipline, as things don't just happen to 'fall into our laps' like many others think. Any designer can tell you that it is sometimes more work than a 'real job' to keep our businesses going, and that means taking an active role in all aspects that help the business not only survive, but also grow and prosper.
> 
> I write here nearly every morning on a variety of subjects. Most of them (if not all) pertain in some way or another to the daily plights and victories I experience in my own small business. I try to paint as accurate picture as I am able as to the day-to-day ups and downs of being a designer, as I know I have many creative friends and readers who benefit from hearing first hand experiences from someone who like most of them aspire to make a living doing something creative. Even though I write mainly about scroll sawing and painting, I feel that many of the topics I discuss can apply to just about any small business. I know that I, myself have received a great deal of good advice from readers who own small and larger business that aren't even related to these two topics, and I believe that by sharing information we all will benefit and help each other and watch as our own businesses grow. I like that, and I feel that is one of the great aspects of living in a digital age where communication is at its best. For that I am very grateful.
> 
> But as I stated, things will always be changing. Sometimes for the better and sometimes not. I think that those of us who will be successful are the ones who embrace these changes and do our best to adapt to them as best as we can. That means we need to keep ourselves aware of changes and trends, and be willing to learn new things if necessary in order to stay on top of them.
> 
> I mention this because since the closing of the magazines, I have been branching out in many different directions and seeking new avenues for our business to head. There have been many things on the burner that I haven't shared yet, as I will enjoy unveiling them as they come to fruition. None of these are 'sure things' and I will certainly share the failures with you all as well as the successes. I want you all to be aware that things just don't 'happen' and that any margin of success is usually preceded by a lot of unseen hard work. There is no way around it.
> 
> Much of that work involves stepping out of your "comfort zone". For some people, that alone is the block that they can't overcome and for many it is the downfall of their business. But the longer that I am involved in things, the more I see that trying new things and taking some calculated risk is going to be the key to my future success. Then at least if things fail, I won't feel that I haven't given it my all and tried my best. I think I can accept that.
> 
> I spent the weekend doing something that I haven't done in quite a while - made a video of me teaching a painting technique.
> 
> It isn't that I don't LIKE creating teaching videos - I do enjoy teaching very much. But after creating my scroll saw class and series of videos that go along with it, I felt that there wasn't a lot more to show - at least in the woodworking and scroll sawing side of my business. After all - I had covered most of the cutting techniques that I use in my everyday cutting. I didn't feel that there was much more to do. I didn't want to make a video that would put people to sleep watching me follow a line with a blade. I think I had it pretty much covered.
> 
> But since I have taken some new avenues with the painting part of my business, there came a need to create some more videos. I will be teaching an online class later this year which will require some videos to support the techniques I will be doing. I look forward to that and will certainly be talking about it more in the future, as it is a wonderful opportunity for me to face a new audience and expand in that direction.
> 
> I have also been submitting to several online magazines and communities, all which have different criteria and guidelines for submissions. But one thing seems to hit a common note - most of them LOVE when projects have accompanying videos with them.
> 
> It makes sense to me. It is like having the teacher right in the room with you demonstrating. It helps new people learn better and that in turn helps the industry grow. That is a great thing for all involved.
> 
> While I am camera shy, I find that once I get rolling, I forget about the video and I once again am able to focus on the teaching task. It is much like when I write here to you all every morning. I feel my best blogs are those where I just 'talk' as if I am talking to friends over coffee, and in a sense, I am. I am learning that shooting videos is much the same. If I just "act" as if I am sitting with all my painting friends and explaining what I am doing, I lose my fear of the camera very quickly and get involved with the task at hand - creating. And fortunately for me, that is something I don't have trouble doing at all.
> 
> I spent the weekend creating a project for an online painting community called "Tole Town". I have mentioned them before in my blog here and I have been a member for many years. I have watched them also evolve and change their format and reach out to new painters. To me, anything that encourages new people to join in is a good thing. We all will ultimately benefit from it and it will help our industry and the skirting industries grow.
> 
> I was invited to become a member of Tole Town's "design team" and I eagerly accepted. With Creative Woodworks now gone, this would be a good opportunity for me to branch out to other things, as I said. I felt it would be a nice chance to be seen by customers who may have not heard of me. Since most of my print work was in the woodworking industry, I still have a way to go to make myself known in the painting sector. I was up for the challenge.
> 
> The project is a larger Venetian style mask that I am calling "Winter Blues". I have had much positive response on my previous mask patterns, but I had many requests to make larger ones. I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for me to do so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a larger, wall-hanging sized mask that includes many different techniques. At is nearly 10" wide. This gives me a lot of great options for decorating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some of Margot Clark's MUD texture paste to stencil on some snowflakes and swirls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also embellished the mask with hot fix rhinestones (from Rhinestone Canada - my favorite supplier!) And finally added some ribbon and feathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an "ombre" shading painting technique on the right side of the mask, and that is what my video will show. I love this effect and I think it has many applications in painting many different things. I decided that doing a video on this would be best, so I spent the day yesterday doing just that.
> 
> I admit to you, it is far out of my comfort zone to do a video. Especially since I have a new camera and had to learn all the functions. But after things got set up and rolling, I think things turned out fairly well. I have three segments shot that I need to edit into one clip. I will be doing that today and then posting it on my YouTube channel. I think it will be something that people can learn from.
> 
> By the end of the shooting process, I was actually having fun. By the time I sat down and watched what I had filmed, I felt good about it and what I had to show. It was certainly not perfect, but I think it will help many people understand the process much better and hopefully make their painting and creating experience much more pleasurable and less stressful. If I can do that, I feel successful.
> 
> I will let you know when the video is ready. Probably by tomorrow. I suppose the moral of this blog is that sometimes doing something that you aren't comfortable doing isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it helps you grow and expand your thinking and fit a little better into this changing world. That can be wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


So glad to hear you are doing some painting videos. I love the blue mask. That one is definitely my favourite. Looking forward to the videos!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Comfort Zone*
> 
> The world we live in is ever-changing. That is probably one thing that we can be absolutely sure of.
> 
> Since the fall of Creative Woodworks magazine, Paintworks, and all of the All American Crafts publications, many of us who are in the designing and creative industry were dealt a harsh reminder of just how volatile being a free lance designer can be.
> 
> We have the freedom of choosing what we do with each day. We don't have to 'punch in' and account to a cranky boss or supervisor. We don't even have to get dressed for work some days. (Jammie days are rather awesome!) But with those privileges comes the responsibility of self-motivating and self-discipline, as things don't just happen to 'fall into our laps' like many others think. Any designer can tell you that it is sometimes more work than a 'real job' to keep our businesses going, and that means taking an active role in all aspects that help the business not only survive, but also grow and prosper.
> 
> I write here nearly every morning on a variety of subjects. Most of them (if not all) pertain in some way or another to the daily plights and victories I experience in my own small business. I try to paint as accurate picture as I am able as to the day-to-day ups and downs of being a designer, as I know I have many creative friends and readers who benefit from hearing first hand experiences from someone who like most of them aspire to make a living doing something creative. Even though I write mainly about scroll sawing and painting, I feel that many of the topics I discuss can apply to just about any small business. I know that I, myself have received a great deal of good advice from readers who own small and larger business that aren't even related to these two topics, and I believe that by sharing information we all will benefit and help each other and watch as our own businesses grow. I like that, and I feel that is one of the great aspects of living in a digital age where communication is at its best. For that I am very grateful.
> 
> But as I stated, things will always be changing. Sometimes for the better and sometimes not. I think that those of us who will be successful are the ones who embrace these changes and do our best to adapt to them as best as we can. That means we need to keep ourselves aware of changes and trends, and be willing to learn new things if necessary in order to stay on top of them.
> 
> I mention this because since the closing of the magazines, I have been branching out in many different directions and seeking new avenues for our business to head. There have been many things on the burner that I haven't shared yet, as I will enjoy unveiling them as they come to fruition. None of these are 'sure things' and I will certainly share the failures with you all as well as the successes. I want you all to be aware that things just don't 'happen' and that any margin of success is usually preceded by a lot of unseen hard work. There is no way around it.
> 
> Much of that work involves stepping out of your "comfort zone". For some people, that alone is the block that they can't overcome and for many it is the downfall of their business. But the longer that I am involved in things, the more I see that trying new things and taking some calculated risk is going to be the key to my future success. Then at least if things fail, I won't feel that I haven't given it my all and tried my best. I think I can accept that.
> 
> I spent the weekend doing something that I haven't done in quite a while - made a video of me teaching a painting technique.
> 
> It isn't that I don't LIKE creating teaching videos - I do enjoy teaching very much. But after creating my scroll saw class and series of videos that go along with it, I felt that there wasn't a lot more to show - at least in the woodworking and scroll sawing side of my business. After all - I had covered most of the cutting techniques that I use in my everyday cutting. I didn't feel that there was much more to do. I didn't want to make a video that would put people to sleep watching me follow a line with a blade. I think I had it pretty much covered.
> 
> But since I have taken some new avenues with the painting part of my business, there came a need to create some more videos. I will be teaching an online class later this year which will require some videos to support the techniques I will be doing. I look forward to that and will certainly be talking about it more in the future, as it is a wonderful opportunity for me to face a new audience and expand in that direction.
> 
> I have also been submitting to several online magazines and communities, all which have different criteria and guidelines for submissions. But one thing seems to hit a common note - most of them LOVE when projects have accompanying videos with them.
> 
> It makes sense to me. It is like having the teacher right in the room with you demonstrating. It helps new people learn better and that in turn helps the industry grow. That is a great thing for all involved.
> 
> While I am camera shy, I find that once I get rolling, I forget about the video and I once again am able to focus on the teaching task. It is much like when I write here to you all every morning. I feel my best blogs are those where I just 'talk' as if I am talking to friends over coffee, and in a sense, I am. I am learning that shooting videos is much the same. If I just "act" as if I am sitting with all my painting friends and explaining what I am doing, I lose my fear of the camera very quickly and get involved with the task at hand - creating. And fortunately for me, that is something I don't have trouble doing at all.
> 
> I spent the weekend creating a project for an online painting community called "Tole Town". I have mentioned them before in my blog here and I have been a member for many years. I have watched them also evolve and change their format and reach out to new painters. To me, anything that encourages new people to join in is a good thing. We all will ultimately benefit from it and it will help our industry and the skirting industries grow.
> 
> I was invited to become a member of Tole Town's "design team" and I eagerly accepted. With Creative Woodworks now gone, this would be a good opportunity for me to branch out to other things, as I said. I felt it would be a nice chance to be seen by customers who may have not heard of me. Since most of my print work was in the woodworking industry, I still have a way to go to make myself known in the painting sector. I was up for the challenge.
> 
> The project is a larger Venetian style mask that I am calling "Winter Blues". I have had much positive response on my previous mask patterns, but I had many requests to make larger ones. I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for me to do so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a larger, wall-hanging sized mask that includes many different techniques. At is nearly 10" wide. This gives me a lot of great options for decorating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some of Margot Clark's MUD texture paste to stencil on some snowflakes and swirls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also embellished the mask with hot fix rhinestones (from Rhinestone Canada - my favorite supplier!) And finally added some ribbon and feathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an "ombre" shading painting technique on the right side of the mask, and that is what my video will show. I love this effect and I think it has many applications in painting many different things. I decided that doing a video on this would be best, so I spent the day yesterday doing just that.
> 
> I admit to you, it is far out of my comfort zone to do a video. Especially since I have a new camera and had to learn all the functions. But after things got set up and rolling, I think things turned out fairly well. I have three segments shot that I need to edit into one clip. I will be doing that today and then posting it on my YouTube channel. I think it will be something that people can learn from.
> 
> By the end of the shooting process, I was actually having fun. By the time I sat down and watched what I had filmed, I felt good about it and what I had to show. It was certainly not perfect, but I think it will help many people understand the process much better and hopefully make their painting and creating experience much more pleasurable and less stressful. If I can do that, I feel successful.
> 
> I will let you know when the video is ready. Probably by tomorrow. I suppose the moral of this blog is that sometimes doing something that you aren't comfortable doing isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it helps you grow and expand your thinking and fit a little better into this changing world. That can be wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I was having 'technical difficulties' on getting my blog up today. :/ I need to do some cutting first and then I am going to edit. Hopefully the video will be up by tomorrow. 

I hope you have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy with "Business"*

Yesterday was one of those crazy/busy days that seemed to be over before it began. It seemed like the every day business tasks (answering emails, filling orders, talking to customers) filled the majority of the time. Before I knew it, it was getting dark and I was running out of steam.

I am not at all complaining about this, as I realize it is part of having a business that is successful, but I am afraid it doesn't make for much interesting blog reading for you. So I decided to showcase a couple of our older patterns that may have been lost in the shuffle of our 500+ items on our site and bring them to your attention.

With Valentine's day approaching, both Keith and I have some nice themed projects in the works. We should have some new things for you by our next update. But in the mean time, we want to remind you of some of our patterns that are from years past. Not only would they be wonderful Valentine gifts, but they would be suitable for weddings, anniversaries or any time of year when you want to show your love.

The first one is this heart themed candle tray (SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms Pattern). The candle trays still are some of my most popular products. I need to add new ones to the arsenal!










And for those who like baskets, Keith has this beautiful SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket Pattern that is just beautiful. Wouldn't it be lovely filled with some wonderful scented soaps or CHOCOLATE??










And for those who like cutting smaller things, I have this SLD373 - 12 "Here's My Heart" Ornaments or Pendants Pattern. I embellished mine with pretty beads, but you could also use hot fix rhinestones for another wonderful effect:










Or maybe for something a bit more detailed, you would like Keith's SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornament Pattern.










There are so many uses for this pattern. You could even layer sheets of pretty card stock between scrap wood to cut lots of layers at once and use the pieces to make your own Valentines. How fun would that be?

And finally, for the painters who read, I have my SLDP208 "All Cracked Up" Snowman Painting Pattern.










These are so fun to paint and can be done on card stock, Roc-Lon or you can purchase the ornament and wood stand-up kits from me to use them in a wreath or set them on a mantle. They will certainly cheer you up on these cold winter days.

Speaking of winter - we are in the process of receiving another six to eight inches of fresh snow this morning. It is still coming down and actually quite beautiful.

I plan on spending the day home here and (really!) editing and posting my video and also writing up the pattern on my mask that I showed yesterday. I also joined a "Team" in Etsy and as I learn more about that, I will try to share the information with you all.

As usual, I won't be bored!

I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day as well. Whatever comes your way, I hope you are able to make it into something good.

Have a very happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy with "Business"*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those crazy/busy days that seemed to be over before it began. It seemed like the every day business tasks (answering emails, filling orders, talking to customers) filled the majority of the time. Before I knew it, it was getting dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> I am not at all complaining about this, as I realize it is part of having a business that is successful, but I am afraid it doesn't make for much interesting blog reading for you. So I decided to showcase a couple of our older patterns that may have been lost in the shuffle of our 500+ items on our site and bring them to your attention.
> 
> With Valentine's day approaching, both Keith and I have some nice themed projects in the works. We should have some new things for you by our next update. But in the mean time, we want to remind you of some of our patterns that are from years past. Not only would they be wonderful Valentine gifts, but they would be suitable for weddings, anniversaries or any time of year when you want to show your love.
> 
> The first one is this heart themed candle tray (SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms Pattern). The candle trays still are some of my most popular products. I need to add new ones to the arsenal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who like baskets, Keith has this beautiful SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket Pattern that is just beautiful. Wouldn't it be lovely filled with some wonderful scented soaps or CHOCOLATE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who like cutting smaller things, I have this SLD373 - 12 "Here's My Heart" Ornaments or Pendants Pattern. I embellished mine with pretty beads, but you could also use hot fix rhinestones for another wonderful effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe for something a bit more detailed, you would like Keith's SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornament Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many uses for this pattern. You could even layer sheets of pretty card stock between scrap wood to cut lots of layers at once and use the pieces to make your own Valentines. How fun would that be?
> 
> And finally, for the painters who read, I have my SLDP208 "All Cracked Up" Snowman Painting Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so fun to paint and can be done on card stock, Roc-Lon or you can purchase the ornament and wood stand-up kits from me to use them in a wreath or set them on a mantle. They will certainly cheer you up on these cold winter days.
> 
> Speaking of winter - we are in the process of receiving another six to eight inches of fresh snow this morning. It is still coming down and actually quite beautiful.
> 
> I plan on spending the day home here and (really!) editing and posting my video and also writing up the pattern on my mask that I showed yesterday. I also joined a "Team" in Etsy and as I learn more about that, I will try to share the information with you all.
> 
> As usual, I won't be bored!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day as well. Whatever comes your way, I hope you are able to make it into something good.
> 
> Have a very happy Tuesday!


Smooth and crisp, that's you and your cuts Sheila. Always enjoy your creations.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy with "Business"*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those crazy/busy days that seemed to be over before it began. It seemed like the every day business tasks (answering emails, filling orders, talking to customers) filled the majority of the time. Before I knew it, it was getting dark and I was running out of steam.
> 
> I am not at all complaining about this, as I realize it is part of having a business that is successful, but I am afraid it doesn't make for much interesting blog reading for you. So I decided to showcase a couple of our older patterns that may have been lost in the shuffle of our 500+ items on our site and bring them to your attention.
> 
> With Valentine's day approaching, both Keith and I have some nice themed projects in the works. We should have some new things for you by our next update. But in the mean time, we want to remind you of some of our patterns that are from years past. Not only would they be wonderful Valentine gifts, but they would be suitable for weddings, anniversaries or any time of year when you want to show your love.
> 
> The first one is this heart themed candle tray (SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms Pattern). The candle trays still are some of my most popular products. I need to add new ones to the arsenal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who like baskets, Keith has this beautiful SLDK179 Classic Collection Heart Basket Pattern that is just beautiful. Wouldn't it be lovely filled with some wonderful scented soaps or CHOCOLATE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who like cutting smaller things, I have this SLD373 - 12 "Here's My Heart" Ornaments or Pendants Pattern. I embellished mine with pretty beads, but you could also use hot fix rhinestones for another wonderful effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe for something a bit more detailed, you would like Keith's SLDK205 Filigree Heart Ornament Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many uses for this pattern. You could even layer sheets of pretty card stock between scrap wood to cut lots of layers at once and use the pieces to make your own Valentines. How fun would that be?
> 
> And finally, for the painters who read, I have my SLDP208 "All Cracked Up" Snowman Painting Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so fun to paint and can be done on card stock, Roc-Lon or you can purchase the ornament and wood stand-up kits from me to use them in a wreath or set them on a mantle. They will certainly cheer you up on these cold winter days.
> 
> Speaking of winter - we are in the process of receiving another six to eight inches of fresh snow this morning. It is still coming down and actually quite beautiful.
> 
> I plan on spending the day home here and (really!) editing and posting my video and also writing up the pattern on my mask that I showed yesterday. I also joined a "Team" in Etsy and as I learn more about that, I will try to share the information with you all.
> 
> As usual, I won't be bored!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day as well. Whatever comes your way, I hope you are able to make it into something good.
> 
> Have a very happy Tuesday!


Thank you, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lesson Learned (Again!)*

Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.

I'll start at the beginning . . .

A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.

After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.

I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.

I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.

So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.

By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.

May it rest in peace.

I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)

My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.

Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.

Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.

Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.

Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:










We are lucky we have them.

I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.

I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.

Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.

I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.

I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.

In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!










NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.

It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!

We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.

I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Thanks for the reminder(kick in the pants), Sheila! It had been so long since I did a back up, I had a little trouble locating my external drive. Glad you were able to avoid loss of data and congrats on new hardware/printers!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


The printer will be awesome. We got two because we wanted a 'backup". I know that sounds like we are being spoiled brats, but like our computers, without printers our business would come to a screeching halt. At that price we would have been foolish not to get two! 

I will do a more detailed blog on it when it arrives and we are all set up. The reviews on it were good. My ink supplier said his customers who had it also liked it. HP has a 3 year warranty on it. So hopefully all will go well.

Now to get back to real work!  Woodworking patterns are on the agenda these next few day! 

Sheila


----------



## lepelerin

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Why backup every few weeks. there are very good software to do daily back up. you schedule it and forget about it. You could do differential backup if you are concerned about the time is takes to do it. Saves space and you have all the previous version of your work. (Don't under estimate that option).
Every night everything that has changed on my computer is backed up. No worries. It saved my ass already. Just a thought!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


It is certainly something to think about. It is just a matter of finding the right software that doesn't slow down the system. I had some software from Dell several years ago and it constantly ran in the background. It really used a lot of the resources of the computer and made it difficult to work. I know though that things have improved since then and we need to look into what is available now. Thank you for your thoughts on things. 

Sheila


----------



## lepelerin

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


You want something that you can schedule, not a permanently running software. A google search should bring you many results. I do not know which OS you are running so cannot really recommends anything.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


I am a Windows 7 girl. I will definitely look into it. My son would also be able to recommend something, as he is the head of the IT department for the Joliet, Illinois police. He also does much freelance work in the area. It is just a matter of catching up with him. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Sheila,

It's always good to hear that a disaster has been averted! I think you are very smart not using a cloud system. At least when you do it yourself, you know it is being handled right. I wouldn't trust someone to have my files these days. And then when the WWW goes down, so do you! I no longer have a need to back up as frequently since not much of what I do is important. Financial files are backed every time they are updated, but recipes aren't that important! LOL

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Yes, L/W - I know there are some cloud servers that are good. I just need to find them For now, it is better to do things myself here. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Oh yes, that 4tb external drive sounds awesome. I've been backing mine up with a 500 gb external drive since my email was hacked over 2 years ago, and, so far, it's the cats ! I don't believe in the "cloud". I like having my own backup. Computers are gr8 when they work, but, they can keep you frustrated as well. "goooz-frah-bahhhh", like on one o my favorite Jack Nicholson movies "Anger Management".


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned (Again!)*
> 
> Today I am going to tell you all about an important lesson that I learned (again) yesterday. Not so much because I am proud that I escaped disaster, but more so because I want remind you all the importance of "backing up" your computer files that are important to you. It is something that most of us do far less than we intend to do and because of that, we cause ourselves a lot of unneeded anguish.
> 
> I'll start at the beginning . . .
> 
> A couple of days ago when I was working on my new video, I had an issue with my computer. When I was moving the video clips into the movie editing software file, it kept hanging up and stalling out my computer. I thought this was just because of the large size of the files, but I did think it unusual because I have a very up to date system with large resources because I do so much graphic work.
> 
> After several hang-ups I decided to re-start it. It took probably about 20 minutes to start up, which told me that something was definitely wrong. Of course, Keith wasn't here that day but I called him to see what he though. He told me to check the connection of the drives, as one time I finally did get it to reboot and one drive (my storage drive - which contained all my daily work and patterns and videos) was not showing at all. I was a bit upset, but not yet panicked. After all- I just did a full backup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I played with the wires and got it to go. Crisis abated.
> 
> I finished my video and got it uploaded. I also finished my pattern yesterday morning for the blue mask project that is in the process of being published at Tole Town (I will talk about that tomorrow). Keith had told me to once again back up my new work, and I told him I would, and intended to do so "when I caught up". I still had an ad that I needed to create and THEN I would do it.
> 
> So I began working on the ad yesterday afternoon. I create it in Photoshop and it is many layers, which initially creates a large file. Again - things started hanging up on my computer. All of a sudden, nothing on my computer would work. I had to re-start again and yet another time it took over 20 minutes to boot. When it came back, the storage drive (3TB) was not showing.
> 
> By this time Keith was home and helped me out. Long story short, after several unsuccessful attempts at trying the drive, we were finally able to get it to read in Kieth's computer. After much "coaxing" and me talking nice to it, it worked long enough for us to transfer the files that I worked on since the last back to Keith's computer. Just as he finished copying my last files, it died completely.
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> I feel very fortunate on many levels. Because my last backup was recent (less than two weeks ago) there wouldn't have been "too much" stuff lost if I would not have been able to recover it. But there WERE three new painting patterns and a video and an ad that I have been working many, many hours on. While the video is uploaded already, and the PDF patterns are up on my servers or have been sent to others (which means I can retrieve copies from my Gmail) all the files to create the patterns (pictures, InDesign files, Illustrator files, etc.) would be lost. That's about two solid weeks of very hard work. Once again - "Lesson Learned" (AGAIN!)
> 
> My point for today's post is to remind you all to BACK UP your files. Do it often and do it completely. Even if you do 'little backups' to a folder on another drive in between your FULL backups, chances are you will be OK.
> 
> Some of you may not realize that many computers consis of several different physical drives. That is a good thing because when one drive dies, you only lose the information on that drive (unless a huge disaster fries your entire system out - which is far less likely to happen). By keeping information copies on different drives - even if it is on the same computer - you are protecting yourself from a lot of headaches. You need to be certain that you copy on a different PHYSICAL drive though, as drives can be PARTITIONED into several smaller 'drive letters'. If you don't understand this, ask your tech girl or guy and they will explain it better.
> 
> Keith and I back up to an EXTERNAL drive as well as an internal drive on his computer. We do a FULL backup on the external drive every few weeks and the internal backup more often. When we are done backing up to the external drive, we tuck it safely away in our closet. This saves wear and tear on it and lessens the likelihood of its failure.
> 
> Keith also has 6 internal bays for 'hot-swapping' drives on his case. This allows him to plug in a drive, just like you would a camera or jump stick for easy backing up.
> 
> Here is a photo fo the internal 3TB drive and the external 2TB drives we use for our backups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky we have them.
> 
> I am very lucky that I was able to retrieve my information before the drive completely died. I would have been a bit upset if those files would have been lost. Even though I had the finished patterns, I want and need the files for other things or if changes are necessary.
> 
> I ordered myself a new internal 4TB hard drive from NCIX last night. It was only about $130 and well worth the security. I will add it into my computer, and use it for my internal backup. I will still do external backups every few weeks, but by having my files copied on both drives internally and being able to easily drag and drop each file to make backup copies, hopefully I will keep up with things better than I have done in the past. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> Many people have mentioned (and will mention) that I need to use a 'cloud server' to back up. While that is well and good, with our connection here it is clumsy and unreliable - especially with the large amount of information we have changing every day on our computers. When I first purchased my last full computer several years ago (since then I have changed everything out piece by piece and upgraded) I was given a cloud service with it. It constantly ran in the background and was constantly updating because I was always working on my computer. It was never able to 'keep up' with my work that I did and really slowed down my computer and made a mess of things. Besides that - I know of more than one person who had used cloud services for backups and lost everything anyway. To me (at this point) they are just unreliable.
> 
> I am not what one would call 'stupid' when it comes to computers, but I do feel that this way is much better. It is faster, easier and cleaner to get into the habit of copying new work into the backup. Even if it is just the file that I worked on for that day.
> 
> I cannot stress the importance of regularly backing up your files. A week doesn't go by when I don't have a customer coming to me to ask for their previously ordered patterns to be re-sent (I do that for them) because of computer failures. While I never mind helping when I can, I usually include a stern warning to them to keep their patterns in another safe place - usually off of their computer - so that they always have them. It is a hard learned lesson.
> 
> In other news for us, we also decided to upgrade our printer and Keith and I purchased two of these beautiful HP X451dw printers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX (a huge online computer store here in Canada) had them on sale for $179.00 each. They are usually much more than that (I think they show over $700) and we have seen them for around $500 but at that price, we couldn't pass it up. (the product page is here: HP X451DW) The price was so good, we bought two so we have a backup. We also ordered an ink system similar to what we have for our PIXMA printer. I will certainly be blogging about that in the future.
> 
> It may seem like a big jump, but our little company is growing by leaps and bounds. This printer uses pigment ink, which is more durable and supposed to be a better quality. Since I am printing so many full color painting patterns (the last two had over 30 color photos in each of them!) I want my customers to have something that will be the best quality possible. Besides that, it is much quicker than my other printer and is rated with a duty cycle of 50,000 pages per month. I don't know if the PIXMA was rated for that in its' LIFETIME!
> 
> We hope only to get bigger, and with that growth comes changes. We need to find more efficient and quality ways to do things in order to be able to grow. Sometimes it means investing in ourselves and business. By doing that we all benefit.
> 
> I hope you all take heed and think about backing up your files more often. While I dodged the bullet this time, I may not be so lucky the next. Once again - I learned a very valuable lesson that I want to share in hopes of saving you some grief later on.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Technology is a good think, my friend. I like being in control of my own files as well. Maybe I am old fashioned but that is what I like best. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Scrollsaw Patterns*

It seems like forever since I designed a woodworking pattern. With all the new directions that I have been working in (not to mention the holidays!) there were several other deadlines that I needed to meet in other areas of my business.

I try to do as much as I can with each part of the business - both painting and scroll sawing - but now that the magazine that I worked with for the last 15 years is no longer there, other things have taken its place as far as my time goes.

I don't think I mentioned it before, but Keith and I were invited to submit designs to a new scroll sawing magazine in Germany and we have been working with them as well. Some of our favorite colleagues (like Sue Mey) have already been working with them and we are honored to be in such good company. We get frequent orders from Germany and Europe in general, and with the ability to send out PDF files instantly to those customers, it is a good thing for everyone. We hope to expand our business abroad and look forward to this new venture a great deal.

I am also working on a project for Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine published by Fox Chapel. I have had some things published with them in the past, and they are wonderful to work with. Both Keith and I are pleased that they also enjoy our work, as they have given us several opportunities to contribute both projects and articles in the past several months to them, which we gladly did. It is a pretty good feeling to see all of this new interest in our work. It takes the sting out of losing the other magazine last August. And it certainly keeps us busy.

I don't really have a great preview of the project for you all just yet. It is not a difficult or complex project, but I still think it is a nice one. Based on a similar project that I did for the Christmas season, I think people will really enjoy it. I hope to be cutting it out today and then I will be able to show it next time.

I am also working on some boxes for the scroll saw. I love small boxes and I think that it is high time I designed more of them. I have some ideas for boxes in styles that I haven't seen yet anywhere so hopefully others will enjoy them as well.

Always busy . . .

I did want to show you the new pattern that Keith created. He posted it on our site the other day and I also think it will be popular. It is another beautiful set of Bible verses done in what is becoming his trademark style:










Shown here is the set of all three plaque patterns (SLDK534 Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23.1) but they are also sold individually. Just follow the link to the set page and scroll down for the individual product links. We hope you like them.

We also added in some new painting surfaces for my painting followers.

My "Winter Blues" mask project is now up and live at ToleTown: (www.toletown.com)










The packet is available with your membership there (which is very reasonably priced) or you can purchase the lesson on its own. The lesson includes my VIDEO that shows the ombre Painting Technique. (Winter Blues Venetian Mask Ombre Technique)

All the lessons and former classes are available for ToleTown members, making it a great value. You also have the ability to actually download the video too, which means you will have access to it as long as you wish. It is really a nice way to expand your painting skills.

I also added the LARGE (10") mask wood blanks to the site:










I decided to offer all the mask shapes in a larger size than the ornaments (250%). This way they can be used for wall hangings or many other things. They are 10" wide and made from 1/4" high quality birch plywood and sanded smooth - ready to paint. They would also work with all the previous mask patterns that I created. The item number is SLDPK120 - Large (10') Mask Wood Blanks and there is an option to pick your shape on the order form. The mask used in the Tole Town project (Winter Blues) is Mask "D".

It is snowing here again today and my whole world is white. My cat Pancakes is laying at my feet here on the throw I have on my lap belly-up with he feet in the air. I would take a photo, but if I get up to get the camera, I know he will move. He is "quite comfortable".

I hope you all have a great weekend. I am going to spend the day cutting my new project as well as working on the next. I hope to have something to show you all next time.

Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy your day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> It seems like forever since I designed a woodworking pattern. With all the new directions that I have been working in (not to mention the holidays!) there were several other deadlines that I needed to meet in other areas of my business.
> 
> I try to do as much as I can with each part of the business - both painting and scroll sawing - but now that the magazine that I worked with for the last 15 years is no longer there, other things have taken its place as far as my time goes.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it before, but Keith and I were invited to submit designs to a new scroll sawing magazine in Germany and we have been working with them as well. Some of our favorite colleagues (like Sue Mey) have already been working with them and we are honored to be in such good company. We get frequent orders from Germany and Europe in general, and with the ability to send out PDF files instantly to those customers, it is a good thing for everyone. We hope to expand our business abroad and look forward to this new venture a great deal.
> 
> I am also working on a project for Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine published by Fox Chapel. I have had some things published with them in the past, and they are wonderful to work with. Both Keith and I are pleased that they also enjoy our work, as they have given us several opportunities to contribute both projects and articles in the past several months to them, which we gladly did. It is a pretty good feeling to see all of this new interest in our work. It takes the sting out of losing the other magazine last August. And it certainly keeps us busy.
> 
> I don't really have a great preview of the project for you all just yet. It is not a difficult or complex project, but I still think it is a nice one. Based on a similar project that I did for the Christmas season, I think people will really enjoy it. I hope to be cutting it out today and then I will be able to show it next time.
> 
> I am also working on some boxes for the scroll saw. I love small boxes and I think that it is high time I designed more of them. I have some ideas for boxes in styles that I haven't seen yet anywhere so hopefully others will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Always busy . . .
> 
> I did want to show you the new pattern that Keith created. He posted it on our site the other day and I also think it will be popular. It is another beautiful set of Bible verses done in what is becoming his trademark style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here is the set of all three plaque patterns (SLDK534 Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23.1) but they are also sold individually. Just follow the link to the set page and scroll down for the individual product links. We hope you like them.
> 
> We also added in some new painting surfaces for my painting followers.
> 
> My "Winter Blues" mask project is now up and live at ToleTown: (www.toletown.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packet is available with your membership there (which is very reasonably priced) or you can purchase the lesson on its own. The lesson includes my VIDEO that shows the ombre Painting Technique. (Winter Blues Venetian Mask Ombre Technique)
> 
> All the lessons and former classes are available for ToleTown members, making it a great value. You also have the ability to actually download the video too, which means you will have access to it as long as you wish. It is really a nice way to expand your painting skills.
> 
> I also added the LARGE (10") mask wood blanks to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to offer all the mask shapes in a larger size than the ornaments (250%). This way they can be used for wall hangings or many other things. They are 10" wide and made from 1/4" high quality birch plywood and sanded smooth - ready to paint. They would also work with all the previous mask patterns that I created. The item number is SLDPK120 - Large (10') Mask Wood Blanks and there is an option to pick your shape on the order form. The mask used in the Tole Town project (Winter Blues) is Mask "D".
> 
> It is snowing here again today and my whole world is white. My cat Pancakes is laying at my feet here on the throw I have on my lap belly-up with he feet in the air. I would take a photo, but if I get up to get the camera, I know he will move. He is "quite comfortable".
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I am going to spend the day cutting my new project as well as working on the next. I hope to have something to show you all next time.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy your day!


The Winter Blues mask is classy, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> It seems like forever since I designed a woodworking pattern. With all the new directions that I have been working in (not to mention the holidays!) there were several other deadlines that I needed to meet in other areas of my business.
> 
> I try to do as much as I can with each part of the business - both painting and scroll sawing - but now that the magazine that I worked with for the last 15 years is no longer there, other things have taken its place as far as my time goes.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it before, but Keith and I were invited to submit designs to a new scroll sawing magazine in Germany and we have been working with them as well. Some of our favorite colleagues (like Sue Mey) have already been working with them and we are honored to be in such good company. We get frequent orders from Germany and Europe in general, and with the ability to send out PDF files instantly to those customers, it is a good thing for everyone. We hope to expand our business abroad and look forward to this new venture a great deal.
> 
> I am also working on a project for Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine published by Fox Chapel. I have had some things published with them in the past, and they are wonderful to work with. Both Keith and I are pleased that they also enjoy our work, as they have given us several opportunities to contribute both projects and articles in the past several months to them, which we gladly did. It is a pretty good feeling to see all of this new interest in our work. It takes the sting out of losing the other magazine last August. And it certainly keeps us busy.
> 
> I don't really have a great preview of the project for you all just yet. It is not a difficult or complex project, but I still think it is a nice one. Based on a similar project that I did for the Christmas season, I think people will really enjoy it. I hope to be cutting it out today and then I will be able to show it next time.
> 
> I am also working on some boxes for the scroll saw. I love small boxes and I think that it is high time I designed more of them. I have some ideas for boxes in styles that I haven't seen yet anywhere so hopefully others will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Always busy . . .
> 
> I did want to show you the new pattern that Keith created. He posted it on our site the other day and I also think it will be popular. It is another beautiful set of Bible verses done in what is becoming his trademark style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here is the set of all three plaque patterns (SLDK534 Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23.1) but they are also sold individually. Just follow the link to the set page and scroll down for the individual product links. We hope you like them.
> 
> We also added in some new painting surfaces for my painting followers.
> 
> My "Winter Blues" mask project is now up and live at ToleTown: (www.toletown.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packet is available with your membership there (which is very reasonably priced) or you can purchase the lesson on its own. The lesson includes my VIDEO that shows the ombre Painting Technique. (Winter Blues Venetian Mask Ombre Technique)
> 
> All the lessons and former classes are available for ToleTown members, making it a great value. You also have the ability to actually download the video too, which means you will have access to it as long as you wish. It is really a nice way to expand your painting skills.
> 
> I also added the LARGE (10") mask wood blanks to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to offer all the mask shapes in a larger size than the ornaments (250%). This way they can be used for wall hangings or many other things. They are 10" wide and made from 1/4" high quality birch plywood and sanded smooth - ready to paint. They would also work with all the previous mask patterns that I created. The item number is SLDPK120 - Large (10') Mask Wood Blanks and there is an option to pick your shape on the order form. The mask used in the Tole Town project (Winter Blues) is Mask "D".
> 
> It is snowing here again today and my whole world is white. My cat Pancakes is laying at my feet here on the throw I have on my lap belly-up with he feet in the air. I would take a photo, but if I get up to get the camera, I know he will move. He is "quite comfortable".
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I am going to spend the day cutting my new project as well as working on the next. I hope to have something to show you all next time.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy your day!


I'm looking forward to taking some time this weekend to watch your video on the Winter Blues mask. I think that it is wonderful how you and Keith have expanded the business into new horizons. Probably the best thing that happened was the demise of the magazine last August! It's good to know there are still scroll sawing magazines out there. 
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> It seems like forever since I designed a woodworking pattern. With all the new directions that I have been working in (not to mention the holidays!) there were several other deadlines that I needed to meet in other areas of my business.
> 
> I try to do as much as I can with each part of the business - both painting and scroll sawing - but now that the magazine that I worked with for the last 15 years is no longer there, other things have taken its place as far as my time goes.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it before, but Keith and I were invited to submit designs to a new scroll sawing magazine in Germany and we have been working with them as well. Some of our favorite colleagues (like Sue Mey) have already been working with them and we are honored to be in such good company. We get frequent orders from Germany and Europe in general, and with the ability to send out PDF files instantly to those customers, it is a good thing for everyone. We hope to expand our business abroad and look forward to this new venture a great deal.
> 
> I am also working on a project for Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine published by Fox Chapel. I have had some things published with them in the past, and they are wonderful to work with. Both Keith and I are pleased that they also enjoy our work, as they have given us several opportunities to contribute both projects and articles in the past several months to them, which we gladly did. It is a pretty good feeling to see all of this new interest in our work. It takes the sting out of losing the other magazine last August. And it certainly keeps us busy.
> 
> I don't really have a great preview of the project for you all just yet. It is not a difficult or complex project, but I still think it is a nice one. Based on a similar project that I did for the Christmas season, I think people will really enjoy it. I hope to be cutting it out today and then I will be able to show it next time.
> 
> I am also working on some boxes for the scroll saw. I love small boxes and I think that it is high time I designed more of them. I have some ideas for boxes in styles that I haven't seen yet anywhere so hopefully others will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Always busy . . .
> 
> I did want to show you the new pattern that Keith created. He posted it on our site the other day and I also think it will be popular. It is another beautiful set of Bible verses done in what is becoming his trademark style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here is the set of all three plaque patterns (SLDK534 Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23.1) but they are also sold individually. Just follow the link to the set page and scroll down for the individual product links. We hope you like them.
> 
> We also added in some new painting surfaces for my painting followers.
> 
> My "Winter Blues" mask project is now up and live at ToleTown: (www.toletown.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packet is available with your membership there (which is very reasonably priced) or you can purchase the lesson on its own. The lesson includes my VIDEO that shows the ombre Painting Technique. (Winter Blues Venetian Mask Ombre Technique)
> 
> All the lessons and former classes are available for ToleTown members, making it a great value. You also have the ability to actually download the video too, which means you will have access to it as long as you wish. It is really a nice way to expand your painting skills.
> 
> I also added the LARGE (10") mask wood blanks to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to offer all the mask shapes in a larger size than the ornaments (250%). This way they can be used for wall hangings or many other things. They are 10" wide and made from 1/4" high quality birch plywood and sanded smooth - ready to paint. They would also work with all the previous mask patterns that I created. The item number is SLDPK120 - Large (10') Mask Wood Blanks and there is an option to pick your shape on the order form. The mask used in the Tole Town project (Winter Blues) is Mask "D".
> 
> It is snowing here again today and my whole world is white. My cat Pancakes is laying at my feet here on the throw I have on my lap belly-up with he feet in the air. I would take a photo, but if I get up to get the camera, I know he will move. He is "quite comfortable".
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I am going to spend the day cutting my new project as well as working on the next. I hope to have something to show you all next time.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy your day!


Thank you both very much. I did enjoy making that project and I hope to do more like it, as well as some additional instructional videos. Once I got rolling on the video, I did fine.

We are just trying to make the best of the magazine's failure. In a way, it has forced us to seek our other options, and as a result of that our business is growing. It does go to show that if we look hard enough, we can find something positive in just about any situation. We just need to keep a good attitude.

I appreciate both of your friendships and support throughout the years. Thank you again! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> It seems like forever since I designed a woodworking pattern. With all the new directions that I have been working in (not to mention the holidays!) there were several other deadlines that I needed to meet in other areas of my business.
> 
> I try to do as much as I can with each part of the business - both painting and scroll sawing - but now that the magazine that I worked with for the last 15 years is no longer there, other things have taken its place as far as my time goes.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it before, but Keith and I were invited to submit designs to a new scroll sawing magazine in Germany and we have been working with them as well. Some of our favorite colleagues (like Sue Mey) have already been working with them and we are honored to be in such good company. We get frequent orders from Germany and Europe in general, and with the ability to send out PDF files instantly to those customers, it is a good thing for everyone. We hope to expand our business abroad and look forward to this new venture a great deal.
> 
> I am also working on a project for Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine published by Fox Chapel. I have had some things published with them in the past, and they are wonderful to work with. Both Keith and I are pleased that they also enjoy our work, as they have given us several opportunities to contribute both projects and articles in the past several months to them, which we gladly did. It is a pretty good feeling to see all of this new interest in our work. It takes the sting out of losing the other magazine last August. And it certainly keeps us busy.
> 
> I don't really have a great preview of the project for you all just yet. It is not a difficult or complex project, but I still think it is a nice one. Based on a similar project that I did for the Christmas season, I think people will really enjoy it. I hope to be cutting it out today and then I will be able to show it next time.
> 
> I am also working on some boxes for the scroll saw. I love small boxes and I think that it is high time I designed more of them. I have some ideas for boxes in styles that I haven't seen yet anywhere so hopefully others will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Always busy . . .
> 
> I did want to show you the new pattern that Keith created. He posted it on our site the other day and I also think it will be popular. It is another beautiful set of Bible verses done in what is becoming his trademark style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here is the set of all three plaque patterns (SLDK534 Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23.1) but they are also sold individually. Just follow the link to the set page and scroll down for the individual product links. We hope you like them.
> 
> We also added in some new painting surfaces for my painting followers.
> 
> My "Winter Blues" mask project is now up and live at ToleTown: (www.toletown.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packet is available with your membership there (which is very reasonably priced) or you can purchase the lesson on its own. The lesson includes my VIDEO that shows the ombre Painting Technique. (Winter Blues Venetian Mask Ombre Technique)
> 
> All the lessons and former classes are available for ToleTown members, making it a great value. You also have the ability to actually download the video too, which means you will have access to it as long as you wish. It is really a nice way to expand your painting skills.
> 
> I also added the LARGE (10") mask wood blanks to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to offer all the mask shapes in a larger size than the ornaments (250%). This way they can be used for wall hangings or many other things. They are 10" wide and made from 1/4" high quality birch plywood and sanded smooth - ready to paint. They would also work with all the previous mask patterns that I created. The item number is SLDPK120 - Large (10') Mask Wood Blanks and there is an option to pick your shape on the order form. The mask used in the Tole Town project (Winter Blues) is Mask "D".
> 
> It is snowing here again today and my whole world is white. My cat Pancakes is laying at my feet here on the throw I have on my lap belly-up with he feet in the air. I would take a photo, but if I get up to get the camera, I know he will move. He is "quite comfortable".
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I am going to spend the day cutting my new project as well as working on the next. I hope to have something to show you all next time.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy your day!


It's an ill wind that blows nobody any good. It has forced you both back on your skill and talent, which are more than up to the challenge.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> It seems like forever since I designed a woodworking pattern. With all the new directions that I have been working in (not to mention the holidays!) there were several other deadlines that I needed to meet in other areas of my business.
> 
> I try to do as much as I can with each part of the business - both painting and scroll sawing - but now that the magazine that I worked with for the last 15 years is no longer there, other things have taken its place as far as my time goes.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it before, but Keith and I were invited to submit designs to a new scroll sawing magazine in Germany and we have been working with them as well. Some of our favorite colleagues (like Sue Mey) have already been working with them and we are honored to be in such good company. We get frequent orders from Germany and Europe in general, and with the ability to send out PDF files instantly to those customers, it is a good thing for everyone. We hope to expand our business abroad and look forward to this new venture a great deal.
> 
> I am also working on a project for Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine published by Fox Chapel. I have had some things published with them in the past, and they are wonderful to work with. Both Keith and I are pleased that they also enjoy our work, as they have given us several opportunities to contribute both projects and articles in the past several months to them, which we gladly did. It is a pretty good feeling to see all of this new interest in our work. It takes the sting out of losing the other magazine last August. And it certainly keeps us busy.
> 
> I don't really have a great preview of the project for you all just yet. It is not a difficult or complex project, but I still think it is a nice one. Based on a similar project that I did for the Christmas season, I think people will really enjoy it. I hope to be cutting it out today and then I will be able to show it next time.
> 
> I am also working on some boxes for the scroll saw. I love small boxes and I think that it is high time I designed more of them. I have some ideas for boxes in styles that I haven't seen yet anywhere so hopefully others will enjoy them as well.
> 
> Always busy . . .
> 
> I did want to show you the new pattern that Keith created. He posted it on our site the other day and I also think it will be popular. It is another beautiful set of Bible verses done in what is becoming his trademark style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here is the set of all three plaque patterns (SLDK534 Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23.1) but they are also sold individually. Just follow the link to the set page and scroll down for the individual product links. We hope you like them.
> 
> We also added in some new painting surfaces for my painting followers.
> 
> My "Winter Blues" mask project is now up and live at ToleTown: (www.toletown.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packet is available with your membership there (which is very reasonably priced) or you can purchase the lesson on its own. The lesson includes my VIDEO that shows the ombre Painting Technique. (Winter Blues Venetian Mask Ombre Technique)
> 
> All the lessons and former classes are available for ToleTown members, making it a great value. You also have the ability to actually download the video too, which means you will have access to it as long as you wish. It is really a nice way to expand your painting skills.
> 
> I also added the LARGE (10") mask wood blanks to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to offer all the mask shapes in a larger size than the ornaments (250%). This way they can be used for wall hangings or many other things. They are 10" wide and made from 1/4" high quality birch plywood and sanded smooth - ready to paint. They would also work with all the previous mask patterns that I created. The item number is SLDPK120 - Large (10') Mask Wood Blanks and there is an option to pick your shape on the order form. The mask used in the Tole Town project (Winter Blues) is Mask "D".
> 
> It is snowing here again today and my whole world is white. My cat Pancakes is laying at my feet here on the throw I have on my lap belly-up with he feet in the air. I would take a photo, but if I get up to get the camera, I know he will move. He is "quite comfortable".
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I am going to spend the day cutting my new project as well as working on the next. I hope to have something to show you all next time.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all! Enjoy your day!


Yes, Martyn. It certainly has forced us to explore other options. That can a positive thing.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Assembly Required*

I can't believe another weekend has passed by already! It seems like the time is just flying by and here we are already halfway finished with January. That is probably good news for those of you who don't like winter. As I write this morning, there are gusts of wind blowing outside as well as sporadic rain. Spring is right around the corner.

I took an unscheduled day Saturday to travel up the valley with Keith. He had purchased something from Kajiji and was going to meet the seller and was looking for some company. Since I haven't really been out in the world for a while, I thought it would be a good opportunity to get away and clear my head a bit. After all, I have been keeping up pretty good with my deadlines, with just a couple more to go until I can take a (short) breath. I have so many new ideas though that I find myself jumping from one to the next as soon as something is completed. But that isn't all bad.

I finished up an ad the other day for an online magazine that I am contributing to. I also have a project in that magazine, and I will talk about it closer to the publication date, which is around the first of the month. I am happy to see these magazines emerge, as I think they will help bring the painting industry into another phase and hopefully keep it alive. I love painting as much as woodworking, and I keep trying my best to support both industries and keep others interested. I do the best I can,

While in New Minus, we made a stop in the local Michael's store. As usual, I was horrified at the high prices for basic supplies and crafting items. Two items in particular bothered me, as the markup on them was so horrendous that Keith wanted to just walk out and leave right then and there. I am not a cheap person, but I do want to get a good value for my money and I can't understand how a company can justify charging so much for mediocre crap from China.

Example #1 was a "chalkboard" that was approximately 11" x 17" in size. It was made of MDF fiber board and about 1/8" thick. It had some black chalkboard paint slapped on it, but the corners were a bit chipped and scraped. I suppose it was to be a base for some further embellishments or painting. When I picked it up, I expected the price to be around $5.00. Even that was a high estimate in my eyes seeing the quality and condition of the item (and it wasn't just the one that was chipped, all of them were!) When I flipped it over and saw the $16.95 price tag I almost had a heart attack right then and there. How in the world could they even justify charging anywhere NEAR that much?? I couldn't help but think of the workers in the Chinese factory that made it - they probably got the equivalent of ten cents a day while the owners of these companies were probably buying their third home. It really made me ill.

The next item that stuck in my mind wa a package of paper doilies. I saw these and though of some of the nice crafting possibilities that they would have. The were circular and about 5" in diameter and they came in red, pink and white. There were about 20 in a package, and I wanted to buy them but the cost for I think 20 of them was $6.95. (They were PAPER mind you!) Back on the shelf they went.

I am not getting it. I really feel that part of the reason that crafting is on the decline is that it costs so much to maintain the hobby. It is really sad when simple things like paper cupcake sleeves cost over $7 for a small package. No wonder the industry is struggling. I need to really re-evaluate things and be aware of what I am using to create my designs. I think that is why it is good for me to 'get out there' once in a while. I have a chance to really see what my customers are paying for things.

I'll end my rant there and get on to better things. But I will try to be more aware of which supplies I recommend and offer alternatives that are a bit more affordable. After seeing the $16.95 chalkboard, it makes me think that investing in a quart of chalkboard paint isn't such a bad idea after all. Just saying . . .

Yesterday I really got back to work. I am currently working on two new designs for my scrolling followers. I know that lately I have been doing more painting, but there were several deadlines due all at once for painting projects and I needed to focus there. It felt good to get back to the drawing board and work on some fretwork designs. It felt even better to cut them yesterday!

I didn't quite finish, as I also had some orders to cut, but I am well on my way to getting things done today. The first design is a nice little heart shaped box that would be appropriate for Valentine's day, or anytime actually. Here is the beginning of it:










I am also going to offer up an additional design for the lid. The second design will have a beautiful script monogram letter on it. I am going to include the entire alphabet in the pattern so that the customers can choose. I love this type of cutting and I really think it will be a nice pattern. I can't wait to finish up assembling it later on today.

The next design that I am doing is just getting started. By the time I began cutting it, I had to get dinner done and do some orders that need to go out in the mail today. So this is how far I got:










I think this will be a fun project as well, and I can't wait until it is late enough to get to the saw and finish today. I do enjoy cutting wood.

All day I had my trusty "Helper" sitting by my side.










That's my 'grand kitty' Pancakes. He stuck to me like glue the entire day and was pacing around the floor under the scroll saw so much that I brought the chair for him to sit next to me. You would think with the noise he would not want to be near, but he was very happy sitting up there right by my side. Every so often when I stopped between cuts, I gave him a nice pet on the head. Who said cats are not loyal, anyway?

Today I will be finishing up and assembling these two projects. I should have the patterns ready by the site update later this week. Then on to the next project, which is my Art Play Date project that I will be teaching in the online class. More on that later.

I hope you all had a good weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find time to do something wonderfully creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I can't believe another weekend has passed by already! It seems like the time is just flying by and here we are already halfway finished with January. That is probably good news for those of you who don't like winter. As I write this morning, there are gusts of wind blowing outside as well as sporadic rain. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> I took an unscheduled day Saturday to travel up the valley with Keith. He had purchased something from Kajiji and was going to meet the seller and was looking for some company. Since I haven't really been out in the world for a while, I thought it would be a good opportunity to get away and clear my head a bit. After all, I have been keeping up pretty good with my deadlines, with just a couple more to go until I can take a (short) breath. I have so many new ideas though that I find myself jumping from one to the next as soon as something is completed. But that isn't all bad.
> 
> I finished up an ad the other day for an online magazine that I am contributing to. I also have a project in that magazine, and I will talk about it closer to the publication date, which is around the first of the month. I am happy to see these magazines emerge, as I think they will help bring the painting industry into another phase and hopefully keep it alive. I love painting as much as woodworking, and I keep trying my best to support both industries and keep others interested. I do the best I can,
> 
> While in New Minus, we made a stop in the local Michael's store. As usual, I was horrified at the high prices for basic supplies and crafting items. Two items in particular bothered me, as the markup on them was so horrendous that Keith wanted to just walk out and leave right then and there. I am not a cheap person, but I do want to get a good value for my money and I can't understand how a company can justify charging so much for mediocre crap from China.
> 
> Example #1 was a "chalkboard" that was approximately 11" x 17" in size. It was made of MDF fiber board and about 1/8" thick. It had some black chalkboard paint slapped on it, but the corners were a bit chipped and scraped. I suppose it was to be a base for some further embellishments or painting. When I picked it up, I expected the price to be around $5.00. Even that was a high estimate in my eyes seeing the quality and condition of the item (and it wasn't just the one that was chipped, all of them were!) When I flipped it over and saw the $16.95 price tag I almost had a heart attack right then and there. How in the world could they even justify charging anywhere NEAR that much?? I couldn't help but think of the workers in the Chinese factory that made it - they probably got the equivalent of ten cents a day while the owners of these companies were probably buying their third home. It really made me ill.
> 
> The next item that stuck in my mind wa a package of paper doilies. I saw these and though of some of the nice crafting possibilities that they would have. The were circular and about 5" in diameter and they came in red, pink and white. There were about 20 in a package, and I wanted to buy them but the cost for I think 20 of them was $6.95. (They were PAPER mind you!) Back on the shelf they went.
> 
> I am not getting it. I really feel that part of the reason that crafting is on the decline is that it costs so much to maintain the hobby. It is really sad when simple things like paper cupcake sleeves cost over $7 for a small package. No wonder the industry is struggling. I need to really re-evaluate things and be aware of what I am using to create my designs. I think that is why it is good for me to 'get out there' once in a while. I have a chance to really see what my customers are paying for things.
> 
> I'll end my rant there and get on to better things. But I will try to be more aware of which supplies I recommend and offer alternatives that are a bit more affordable. After seeing the $16.95 chalkboard, it makes me think that investing in a quart of chalkboard paint isn't such a bad idea after all. Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday I really got back to work. I am currently working on two new designs for my scrolling followers. I know that lately I have been doing more painting, but there were several deadlines due all at once for painting projects and I needed to focus there. It felt good to get back to the drawing board and work on some fretwork designs. It felt even better to cut them yesterday!
> 
> I didn't quite finish, as I also had some orders to cut, but I am well on my way to getting things done today. The first design is a nice little heart shaped box that would be appropriate for Valentine's day, or anytime actually. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to offer up an additional design for the lid. The second design will have a beautiful script monogram letter on it. I am going to include the entire alphabet in the pattern so that the customers can choose. I love this type of cutting and I really think it will be a nice pattern. I can't wait to finish up assembling it later on today.
> 
> The next design that I am doing is just getting started. By the time I began cutting it, I had to get dinner done and do some orders that need to go out in the mail today. So this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a fun project as well, and I can't wait until it is late enough to get to the saw and finish today. I do enjoy cutting wood.
> 
> All day I had my trusty "Helper" sitting by my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 'grand kitty' Pancakes. He stuck to me like glue the entire day and was pacing around the floor under the scroll saw so much that I brought the chair for him to sit next to me. You would think with the noise he would not want to be near, but he was very happy sitting up there right by my side. Every so often when I stopped between cuts, I gave him a nice pet on the head. Who said cats are not loyal, anyway?
> 
> Today I will be finishing up and assembling these two projects. I should have the patterns ready by the site update later this week. Then on to the next project, which is my Art Play Date project that I will be teaching in the online class. More on that later.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find time to do something wonderfully creative!


I totally agree with you on the pricing of stuff. It seems, well, it is a fact that anything you find enjoyable, weather it be a hobby or anything, it gives all those money hungry chumps a reason to say, hey, we can really get deep into their wallets. I don't get it. How f_in rich do ya have to be. (sorry bout the ghost (expletive). Wish you both a good week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I can't believe another weekend has passed by already! It seems like the time is just flying by and here we are already halfway finished with January. That is probably good news for those of you who don't like winter. As I write this morning, there are gusts of wind blowing outside as well as sporadic rain. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> I took an unscheduled day Saturday to travel up the valley with Keith. He had purchased something from Kajiji and was going to meet the seller and was looking for some company. Since I haven't really been out in the world for a while, I thought it would be a good opportunity to get away and clear my head a bit. After all, I have been keeping up pretty good with my deadlines, with just a couple more to go until I can take a (short) breath. I have so many new ideas though that I find myself jumping from one to the next as soon as something is completed. But that isn't all bad.
> 
> I finished up an ad the other day for an online magazine that I am contributing to. I also have a project in that magazine, and I will talk about it closer to the publication date, which is around the first of the month. I am happy to see these magazines emerge, as I think they will help bring the painting industry into another phase and hopefully keep it alive. I love painting as much as woodworking, and I keep trying my best to support both industries and keep others interested. I do the best I can,
> 
> While in New Minus, we made a stop in the local Michael's store. As usual, I was horrified at the high prices for basic supplies and crafting items. Two items in particular bothered me, as the markup on them was so horrendous that Keith wanted to just walk out and leave right then and there. I am not a cheap person, but I do want to get a good value for my money and I can't understand how a company can justify charging so much for mediocre crap from China.
> 
> Example #1 was a "chalkboard" that was approximately 11" x 17" in size. It was made of MDF fiber board and about 1/8" thick. It had some black chalkboard paint slapped on it, but the corners were a bit chipped and scraped. I suppose it was to be a base for some further embellishments or painting. When I picked it up, I expected the price to be around $5.00. Even that was a high estimate in my eyes seeing the quality and condition of the item (and it wasn't just the one that was chipped, all of them were!) When I flipped it over and saw the $16.95 price tag I almost had a heart attack right then and there. How in the world could they even justify charging anywhere NEAR that much?? I couldn't help but think of the workers in the Chinese factory that made it - they probably got the equivalent of ten cents a day while the owners of these companies were probably buying their third home. It really made me ill.
> 
> The next item that stuck in my mind wa a package of paper doilies. I saw these and though of some of the nice crafting possibilities that they would have. The were circular and about 5" in diameter and they came in red, pink and white. There were about 20 in a package, and I wanted to buy them but the cost for I think 20 of them was $6.95. (They were PAPER mind you!) Back on the shelf they went.
> 
> I am not getting it. I really feel that part of the reason that crafting is on the decline is that it costs so much to maintain the hobby. It is really sad when simple things like paper cupcake sleeves cost over $7 for a small package. No wonder the industry is struggling. I need to really re-evaluate things and be aware of what I am using to create my designs. I think that is why it is good for me to 'get out there' once in a while. I have a chance to really see what my customers are paying for things.
> 
> I'll end my rant there and get on to better things. But I will try to be more aware of which supplies I recommend and offer alternatives that are a bit more affordable. After seeing the $16.95 chalkboard, it makes me think that investing in a quart of chalkboard paint isn't such a bad idea after all. Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday I really got back to work. I am currently working on two new designs for my scrolling followers. I know that lately I have been doing more painting, but there were several deadlines due all at once for painting projects and I needed to focus there. It felt good to get back to the drawing board and work on some fretwork designs. It felt even better to cut them yesterday!
> 
> I didn't quite finish, as I also had some orders to cut, but I am well on my way to getting things done today. The first design is a nice little heart shaped box that would be appropriate for Valentine's day, or anytime actually. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to offer up an additional design for the lid. The second design will have a beautiful script monogram letter on it. I am going to include the entire alphabet in the pattern so that the customers can choose. I love this type of cutting and I really think it will be a nice pattern. I can't wait to finish up assembling it later on today.
> 
> The next design that I am doing is just getting started. By the time I began cutting it, I had to get dinner done and do some orders that need to go out in the mail today. So this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a fun project as well, and I can't wait until it is late enough to get to the saw and finish today. I do enjoy cutting wood.
> 
> All day I had my trusty "Helper" sitting by my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 'grand kitty' Pancakes. He stuck to me like glue the entire day and was pacing around the floor under the scroll saw so much that I brought the chair for him to sit next to me. You would think with the noise he would not want to be near, but he was very happy sitting up there right by my side. Every so often when I stopped between cuts, I gave him a nice pet on the head. Who said cats are not loyal, anyway?
> 
> Today I will be finishing up and assembling these two projects. I should have the patterns ready by the site update later this week. Then on to the next project, which is my Art Play Date project that I will be teaching in the online class. More on that later.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find time to do something wonderfully creative!


I know, Roger - Right?? How much is ever enough?? I usually go there a couple of times a year to remind myself why I don't shop there. They had tinted GLASS mason jars for $5.95 EACH for goodness sake! Just mason jars! The kind you put up preserves in!

It really got my dander up. Then I had a spool of ribbon that I was buying that was in a cardboard tray and the manufacturer had $3.95 on the tray and it came up at $4.95 at the register. I was angry and they made a big stink about going back and checking the price. The letters on the cardboard tray were over an inch high. But they try to get even MORE from your pockets it seems! As if they weren't taking enough! Just think of all the people that didn't look!

Sheesh!

Have a good day anyway!  Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## CreekOne

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I can't believe another weekend has passed by already! It seems like the time is just flying by and here we are already halfway finished with January. That is probably good news for those of you who don't like winter. As I write this morning, there are gusts of wind blowing outside as well as sporadic rain. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> I took an unscheduled day Saturday to travel up the valley with Keith. He had purchased something from Kajiji and was going to meet the seller and was looking for some company. Since I haven't really been out in the world for a while, I thought it would be a good opportunity to get away and clear my head a bit. After all, I have been keeping up pretty good with my deadlines, with just a couple more to go until I can take a (short) breath. I have so many new ideas though that I find myself jumping from one to the next as soon as something is completed. But that isn't all bad.
> 
> I finished up an ad the other day for an online magazine that I am contributing to. I also have a project in that magazine, and I will talk about it closer to the publication date, which is around the first of the month. I am happy to see these magazines emerge, as I think they will help bring the painting industry into another phase and hopefully keep it alive. I love painting as much as woodworking, and I keep trying my best to support both industries and keep others interested. I do the best I can,
> 
> While in New Minus, we made a stop in the local Michael's store. As usual, I was horrified at the high prices for basic supplies and crafting items. Two items in particular bothered me, as the markup on them was so horrendous that Keith wanted to just walk out and leave right then and there. I am not a cheap person, but I do want to get a good value for my money and I can't understand how a company can justify charging so much for mediocre crap from China.
> 
> Example #1 was a "chalkboard" that was approximately 11" x 17" in size. It was made of MDF fiber board and about 1/8" thick. It had some black chalkboard paint slapped on it, but the corners were a bit chipped and scraped. I suppose it was to be a base for some further embellishments or painting. When I picked it up, I expected the price to be around $5.00. Even that was a high estimate in my eyes seeing the quality and condition of the item (and it wasn't just the one that was chipped, all of them were!) When I flipped it over and saw the $16.95 price tag I almost had a heart attack right then and there. How in the world could they even justify charging anywhere NEAR that much?? I couldn't help but think of the workers in the Chinese factory that made it - they probably got the equivalent of ten cents a day while the owners of these companies were probably buying their third home. It really made me ill.
> 
> The next item that stuck in my mind wa a package of paper doilies. I saw these and though of some of the nice crafting possibilities that they would have. The were circular and about 5" in diameter and they came in red, pink and white. There were about 20 in a package, and I wanted to buy them but the cost for I think 20 of them was $6.95. (They were PAPER mind you!) Back on the shelf they went.
> 
> I am not getting it. I really feel that part of the reason that crafting is on the decline is that it costs so much to maintain the hobby. It is really sad when simple things like paper cupcake sleeves cost over $7 for a small package. No wonder the industry is struggling. I need to really re-evaluate things and be aware of what I am using to create my designs. I think that is why it is good for me to 'get out there' once in a while. I have a chance to really see what my customers are paying for things.
> 
> I'll end my rant there and get on to better things. But I will try to be more aware of which supplies I recommend and offer alternatives that are a bit more affordable. After seeing the $16.95 chalkboard, it makes me think that investing in a quart of chalkboard paint isn't such a bad idea after all. Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday I really got back to work. I am currently working on two new designs for my scrolling followers. I know that lately I have been doing more painting, but there were several deadlines due all at once for painting projects and I needed to focus there. It felt good to get back to the drawing board and work on some fretwork designs. It felt even better to cut them yesterday!
> 
> I didn't quite finish, as I also had some orders to cut, but I am well on my way to getting things done today. The first design is a nice little heart shaped box that would be appropriate for Valentine's day, or anytime actually. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to offer up an additional design for the lid. The second design will have a beautiful script monogram letter on it. I am going to include the entire alphabet in the pattern so that the customers can choose. I love this type of cutting and I really think it will be a nice pattern. I can't wait to finish up assembling it later on today.
> 
> The next design that I am doing is just getting started. By the time I began cutting it, I had to get dinner done and do some orders that need to go out in the mail today. So this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a fun project as well, and I can't wait until it is late enough to get to the saw and finish today. I do enjoy cutting wood.
> 
> All day I had my trusty "Helper" sitting by my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 'grand kitty' Pancakes. He stuck to me like glue the entire day and was pacing around the floor under the scroll saw so much that I brought the chair for him to sit next to me. You would think with the noise he would not want to be near, but he was very happy sitting up there right by my side. Every so often when I stopped between cuts, I gave him a nice pet on the head. Who said cats are not loyal, anyway?
> 
> Today I will be finishing up and assembling these two projects. I should have the patterns ready by the site update later this week. Then on to the next project, which is my Art Play Date project that I will be teaching in the online class. More on that later.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find time to do something wonderfully creative!


Pancakes looks beautiful and peaceful, my, Bast, 6th gen bengal can't hardly even be in the workshop, not to talk about the other Cat, Durga, she is a 4th gen Bengal that likes to push everything on to the floor…


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I can't believe another weekend has passed by already! It seems like the time is just flying by and here we are already halfway finished with January. That is probably good news for those of you who don't like winter. As I write this morning, there are gusts of wind blowing outside as well as sporadic rain. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> I took an unscheduled day Saturday to travel up the valley with Keith. He had purchased something from Kajiji and was going to meet the seller and was looking for some company. Since I haven't really been out in the world for a while, I thought it would be a good opportunity to get away and clear my head a bit. After all, I have been keeping up pretty good with my deadlines, with just a couple more to go until I can take a (short) breath. I have so many new ideas though that I find myself jumping from one to the next as soon as something is completed. But that isn't all bad.
> 
> I finished up an ad the other day for an online magazine that I am contributing to. I also have a project in that magazine, and I will talk about it closer to the publication date, which is around the first of the month. I am happy to see these magazines emerge, as I think they will help bring the painting industry into another phase and hopefully keep it alive. I love painting as much as woodworking, and I keep trying my best to support both industries and keep others interested. I do the best I can,
> 
> While in New Minus, we made a stop in the local Michael's store. As usual, I was horrified at the high prices for basic supplies and crafting items. Two items in particular bothered me, as the markup on them was so horrendous that Keith wanted to just walk out and leave right then and there. I am not a cheap person, but I do want to get a good value for my money and I can't understand how a company can justify charging so much for mediocre crap from China.
> 
> Example #1 was a "chalkboard" that was approximately 11" x 17" in size. It was made of MDF fiber board and about 1/8" thick. It had some black chalkboard paint slapped on it, but the corners were a bit chipped and scraped. I suppose it was to be a base for some further embellishments or painting. When I picked it up, I expected the price to be around $5.00. Even that was a high estimate in my eyes seeing the quality and condition of the item (and it wasn't just the one that was chipped, all of them were!) When I flipped it over and saw the $16.95 price tag I almost had a heart attack right then and there. How in the world could they even justify charging anywhere NEAR that much?? I couldn't help but think of the workers in the Chinese factory that made it - they probably got the equivalent of ten cents a day while the owners of these companies were probably buying their third home. It really made me ill.
> 
> The next item that stuck in my mind wa a package of paper doilies. I saw these and though of some of the nice crafting possibilities that they would have. The were circular and about 5" in diameter and they came in red, pink and white. There were about 20 in a package, and I wanted to buy them but the cost for I think 20 of them was $6.95. (They were PAPER mind you!) Back on the shelf they went.
> 
> I am not getting it. I really feel that part of the reason that crafting is on the decline is that it costs so much to maintain the hobby. It is really sad when simple things like paper cupcake sleeves cost over $7 for a small package. No wonder the industry is struggling. I need to really re-evaluate things and be aware of what I am using to create my designs. I think that is why it is good for me to 'get out there' once in a while. I have a chance to really see what my customers are paying for things.
> 
> I'll end my rant there and get on to better things. But I will try to be more aware of which supplies I recommend and offer alternatives that are a bit more affordable. After seeing the $16.95 chalkboard, it makes me think that investing in a quart of chalkboard paint isn't such a bad idea after all. Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday I really got back to work. I am currently working on two new designs for my scrolling followers. I know that lately I have been doing more painting, but there were several deadlines due all at once for painting projects and I needed to focus there. It felt good to get back to the drawing board and work on some fretwork designs. It felt even better to cut them yesterday!
> 
> I didn't quite finish, as I also had some orders to cut, but I am well on my way to getting things done today. The first design is a nice little heart shaped box that would be appropriate for Valentine's day, or anytime actually. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to offer up an additional design for the lid. The second design will have a beautiful script monogram letter on it. I am going to include the entire alphabet in the pattern so that the customers can choose. I love this type of cutting and I really think it will be a nice pattern. I can't wait to finish up assembling it later on today.
> 
> The next design that I am doing is just getting started. By the time I began cutting it, I had to get dinner done and do some orders that need to go out in the mail today. So this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a fun project as well, and I can't wait until it is late enough to get to the saw and finish today. I do enjoy cutting wood.
> 
> All day I had my trusty "Helper" sitting by my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 'grand kitty' Pancakes. He stuck to me like glue the entire day and was pacing around the floor under the scroll saw so much that I brought the chair for him to sit next to me. You would think with the noise he would not want to be near, but he was very happy sitting up there right by my side. Every so often when I stopped between cuts, I gave him a nice pet on the head. Who said cats are not loyal, anyway?
> 
> Today I will be finishing up and assembling these two projects. I should have the patterns ready by the site update later this week. Then on to the next project, which is my Art Play Date project that I will be teaching in the online class. More on that later.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find time to do something wonderfully creative!


I must agree with you about the craft supply pricing. I used to do a fair amount of leatherwork (leather carving), and castings, but the price vs selection has just become too high for what you get. Particularly for people who would like to try their hand at a new craft. Of course this helps the on-line vendors, but I prefer to be able to see, and touch, before I pay.
Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I can't believe another weekend has passed by already! It seems like the time is just flying by and here we are already halfway finished with January. That is probably good news for those of you who don't like winter. As I write this morning, there are gusts of wind blowing outside as well as sporadic rain. Spring is right around the corner.
> 
> I took an unscheduled day Saturday to travel up the valley with Keith. He had purchased something from Kajiji and was going to meet the seller and was looking for some company. Since I haven't really been out in the world for a while, I thought it would be a good opportunity to get away and clear my head a bit. After all, I have been keeping up pretty good with my deadlines, with just a couple more to go until I can take a (short) breath. I have so many new ideas though that I find myself jumping from one to the next as soon as something is completed. But that isn't all bad.
> 
> I finished up an ad the other day for an online magazine that I am contributing to. I also have a project in that magazine, and I will talk about it closer to the publication date, which is around the first of the month. I am happy to see these magazines emerge, as I think they will help bring the painting industry into another phase and hopefully keep it alive. I love painting as much as woodworking, and I keep trying my best to support both industries and keep others interested. I do the best I can,
> 
> While in New Minus, we made a stop in the local Michael's store. As usual, I was horrified at the high prices for basic supplies and crafting items. Two items in particular bothered me, as the markup on them was so horrendous that Keith wanted to just walk out and leave right then and there. I am not a cheap person, but I do want to get a good value for my money and I can't understand how a company can justify charging so much for mediocre crap from China.
> 
> Example #1 was a "chalkboard" that was approximately 11" x 17" in size. It was made of MDF fiber board and about 1/8" thick. It had some black chalkboard paint slapped on it, but the corners were a bit chipped and scraped. I suppose it was to be a base for some further embellishments or painting. When I picked it up, I expected the price to be around $5.00. Even that was a high estimate in my eyes seeing the quality and condition of the item (and it wasn't just the one that was chipped, all of them were!) When I flipped it over and saw the $16.95 price tag I almost had a heart attack right then and there. How in the world could they even justify charging anywhere NEAR that much?? I couldn't help but think of the workers in the Chinese factory that made it - they probably got the equivalent of ten cents a day while the owners of these companies were probably buying their third home. It really made me ill.
> 
> The next item that stuck in my mind wa a package of paper doilies. I saw these and though of some of the nice crafting possibilities that they would have. The were circular and about 5" in diameter and they came in red, pink and white. There were about 20 in a package, and I wanted to buy them but the cost for I think 20 of them was $6.95. (They were PAPER mind you!) Back on the shelf they went.
> 
> I am not getting it. I really feel that part of the reason that crafting is on the decline is that it costs so much to maintain the hobby. It is really sad when simple things like paper cupcake sleeves cost over $7 for a small package. No wonder the industry is struggling. I need to really re-evaluate things and be aware of what I am using to create my designs. I think that is why it is good for me to 'get out there' once in a while. I have a chance to really see what my customers are paying for things.
> 
> I'll end my rant there and get on to better things. But I will try to be more aware of which supplies I recommend and offer alternatives that are a bit more affordable. After seeing the $16.95 chalkboard, it makes me think that investing in a quart of chalkboard paint isn't such a bad idea after all. Just saying . . .
> 
> Yesterday I really got back to work. I am currently working on two new designs for my scrolling followers. I know that lately I have been doing more painting, but there were several deadlines due all at once for painting projects and I needed to focus there. It felt good to get back to the drawing board and work on some fretwork designs. It felt even better to cut them yesterday!
> 
> I didn't quite finish, as I also had some orders to cut, but I am well on my way to getting things done today. The first design is a nice little heart shaped box that would be appropriate for Valentine's day, or anytime actually. Here is the beginning of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to offer up an additional design for the lid. The second design will have a beautiful script monogram letter on it. I am going to include the entire alphabet in the pattern so that the customers can choose. I love this type of cutting and I really think it will be a nice pattern. I can't wait to finish up assembling it later on today.
> 
> The next design that I am doing is just getting started. By the time I began cutting it, I had to get dinner done and do some orders that need to go out in the mail today. So this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a fun project as well, and I can't wait until it is late enough to get to the saw and finish today. I do enjoy cutting wood.
> 
> All day I had my trusty "Helper" sitting by my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 'grand kitty' Pancakes. He stuck to me like glue the entire day and was pacing around the floor under the scroll saw so much that I brought the chair for him to sit next to me. You would think with the noise he would not want to be near, but he was very happy sitting up there right by my side. Every so often when I stopped between cuts, I gave him a nice pet on the head. Who said cats are not loyal, anyway?
> 
> Today I will be finishing up and assembling these two projects. I should have the patterns ready by the site update later this week. Then on to the next project, which is my Art Play Date project that I will be teaching in the online class. More on that later.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you all! I hope you find time to do something wonderfully creative!


Pancakes used to be scared of everything noisy. But he has really become used to the noise of even the shop vac. I can actually 'vacuum' his tail on a good day! LOL!

And yes John - it is sad because I feel their greed is shooting themselves in the foot. People don't have that kind of disposable income these days. It is crazy!

Thanks for your thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Printers!*

Today's post will be brief. I didn't get to finish cutting my new projects yesterday as I planned to do. First off, I decided to add more into one of the projects. It is a design that has some lettering included with it and I thought it would be nice to offer an entire alphabet to go with it. That way those who buy the pattern can customize it to say anything they want. They can even use the alphabet for any other project they care to use it for, making it really versatile.

Then, me being me, I decided for my one project to offer two versions of the alphabet with the pattern. One set of lettering would be suitable for overlay pieces - scrolling a second thin layer of wood and adding it on top of a back board, box, or whatever. The second lettering set would be cut directly from the wood.

Each of these methods require a different criteria and therefore need to be drawn differently. For those letters that are cut into the wood, you need to alter the lettering so that places like the insides of the "e's" or "o's" don't fall out. It is an entirely different process than the overlay pieces.

It is very rare that you find an attractive font which is the kind that you can just 'type and cut'. Usually it takes me a couple of days to first convert it to vector (line) graphics and then manipulate it to work. In essence, I am re-drawing things to a great extent. It is also important to only use fonts that are licensed for this type of use. I have to be sure to either purchase the rights myself or use fonts that have free commercial licensing.

In any case, it takes a lot more time and work than one would think. It is an involved process that when done properly, makes a nice pattern for cutting. So I spent pretty much of the day at the computer yesterday, picking around with lettering.

But in the afternoon, something wonderful happened - We got our PRINTERS and HARD DRIVE! (YAY!)










I love getting new equipment to help our business! Anything to make things more organized, professional and efficient really makes me happy! To me, these are just more than printers - they are a sure sign that our business is growing, little by little and that our hard work is paying off. A couple of years back, we would have never been able to justify purchasing these printers. But we have had many more customers lately and many of them are still not comfortable with handling PDF copies and want paper copies. Also, I have been making more painting patterns. My last couple of patterns had over 30 color photographs in each. My customers like that I make these patterns so complete and I want to continue making them in that manner. That requires an excellent printer so that those who want paper copies can get the best that I have to offer. That means investing in myself and our business.

We purchased two of these printers because we got them at an amazing price. They were under $200 each, and in our research we saw that they were highly rated. The regular price that we have seen them at was anywhere from $500 up to $700 each so when we saw the sale, we decided it was time to take the plunge. Our little Canon Pixma served us well, but with the increased volume that we have been printing, we needed a printer that was rated for a much higher print cycle per month. This printer should be faster and much more efficient, and since it uses pigment ink instead of dyes, the quality of the printing will be better.

The hard drive will serve as our backup to replace the one I lost earlier. I had things shifted around a bit on my computer since last week when I lost the other and it will feel good to get things back to normal.

Richard was the first to inspect the boxes:










He immediately climbed to the top of the tower and sat in the box for a while. I am sure he felt like Yurtle the Turtle - King of all he could see!

We carefully unpacked one of the printers:










It is quite a bit larger than our little Pixma. But we were thinking ahead and Keith is working on rebuilding our media wall in our living room and it will easily accommodate the larger printer. I am going to have to do an entire blog series on that. We are always working to make our place neat and efficient and keep it uncluttered.

While we inspected the printer and got it set up, the cats (Pancakes and Richard) had a ball with the packaging:










We were able to integrate it into our wireless network very easily. So both computers can access it without clumsy cords. For now, we are keeping it on the end of the kitchen counter, until the new printer stand that Keith is building is completed. Everything is falling nicely into place.

We did have a glitch though. As we were trying to print out a catalog using the duplex (double sided) option, we were having trouble with the paper jamming. We called HP 24 hour tech support and got though quickly. The tech spent nearly an hour with Keith troubleshooting the problem and it turned out that during shipping, a piece fell off of the duplex part:










Once it was figured out, we were able to print on both sides without trouble. However, HP is sending us the new part, along with a label for sending back the defective part. We were very happy with the service and the solution and have confidence that they will stand behind their products.

I know some of you may be thinking that we should have returned the printer, but other than the small glitch, everything went flawlessly. The quality of the print - even on the basic settings - far exceeded the Canon printer. It printed much faster and was much quieter than our other printer as well. We are excited at this upgrade and we think that not only our customers will benefit from it, but we will too. Less baby sitting and more time to design along with better quality patterns will mean a WIN/WIN for everyone!

We have also ordered an ink system for this printer from the company that provided ink for my Canon printer. This will bring the cost of printing down a great deal as well. I will certainly report on that after I receive the ink and we get it up and running and try it out. But after using this type of system for several years, we are confident that it will work wonderfully and will be a great savings to us over purchasing cartridges.

I should be able to finish cutting today. I hope to get things done for the next update at the end of the week. It is sunny here and warmer, and it looks to be a beautiful day.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers!*
> 
> Today's post will be brief. I didn't get to finish cutting my new projects yesterday as I planned to do. First off, I decided to add more into one of the projects. It is a design that has some lettering included with it and I thought it would be nice to offer an entire alphabet to go with it. That way those who buy the pattern can customize it to say anything they want. They can even use the alphabet for any other project they care to use it for, making it really versatile.
> 
> Then, me being me, I decided for my one project to offer two versions of the alphabet with the pattern. One set of lettering would be suitable for overlay pieces - scrolling a second thin layer of wood and adding it on top of a back board, box, or whatever. The second lettering set would be cut directly from the wood.
> 
> Each of these methods require a different criteria and therefore need to be drawn differently. For those letters that are cut into the wood, you need to alter the lettering so that places like the insides of the "e's" or "o's" don't fall out. It is an entirely different process than the overlay pieces.
> 
> It is very rare that you find an attractive font which is the kind that you can just 'type and cut'. Usually it takes me a couple of days to first convert it to vector (line) graphics and then manipulate it to work. In essence, I am re-drawing things to a great extent. It is also important to only use fonts that are licensed for this type of use. I have to be sure to either purchase the rights myself or use fonts that have free commercial licensing.
> 
> In any case, it takes a lot more time and work than one would think. It is an involved process that when done properly, makes a nice pattern for cutting. So I spent pretty much of the day at the computer yesterday, picking around with lettering.
> 
> But in the afternoon, something wonderful happened - We got our PRINTERS and HARD DRIVE! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting new equipment to help our business! Anything to make things more organized, professional and efficient really makes me happy! To me, these are just more than printers - they are a sure sign that our business is growing, little by little and that our hard work is paying off. A couple of years back, we would have never been able to justify purchasing these printers. But we have had many more customers lately and many of them are still not comfortable with handling PDF copies and want paper copies. Also, I have been making more painting patterns. My last couple of patterns had over 30 color photographs in each. My customers like that I make these patterns so complete and I want to continue making them in that manner. That requires an excellent printer so that those who want paper copies can get the best that I have to offer. That means investing in myself and our business.
> 
> We purchased two of these printers because we got them at an amazing price. They were under $200 each, and in our research we saw that they were highly rated. The regular price that we have seen them at was anywhere from $500 up to $700 each so when we saw the sale, we decided it was time to take the plunge. Our little Canon Pixma served us well, but with the increased volume that we have been printing, we needed a printer that was rated for a much higher print cycle per month. This printer should be faster and much more efficient, and since it uses pigment ink instead of dyes, the quality of the printing will be better.
> 
> The hard drive will serve as our backup to replace the one I lost earlier. I had things shifted around a bit on my computer since last week when I lost the other and it will feel good to get things back to normal.
> 
> Richard was the first to inspect the boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He immediately climbed to the top of the tower and sat in the box for a while. I am sure he felt like Yurtle the Turtle - King of all he could see!
> 
> We carefully unpacked one of the printers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite a bit larger than our little Pixma. But we were thinking ahead and Keith is working on rebuilding our media wall in our living room and it will easily accommodate the larger printer. I am going to have to do an entire blog series on that. We are always working to make our place neat and efficient and keep it uncluttered.
> 
> While we inspected the printer and got it set up, the cats (Pancakes and Richard) had a ball with the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to integrate it into our wireless network very easily. So both computers can access it without clumsy cords. For now, we are keeping it on the end of the kitchen counter, until the new printer stand that Keith is building is completed. Everything is falling nicely into place.
> 
> We did have a glitch though. As we were trying to print out a catalog using the duplex (double sided) option, we were having trouble with the paper jamming. We called HP 24 hour tech support and got though quickly. The tech spent nearly an hour with Keith troubleshooting the problem and it turned out that during shipping, a piece fell off of the duplex part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was figured out, we were able to print on both sides without trouble. However, HP is sending us the new part, along with a label for sending back the defective part. We were very happy with the service and the solution and have confidence that they will stand behind their products.
> 
> I know some of you may be thinking that we should have returned the printer, but other than the small glitch, everything went flawlessly. The quality of the print - even on the basic settings - far exceeded the Canon printer. It printed much faster and was much quieter than our other printer as well. We are excited at this upgrade and we think that not only our customers will benefit from it, but we will too. Less baby sitting and more time to design along with better quality patterns will mean a WIN/WIN for everyone!
> 
> We have also ordered an ink system for this printer from the company that provided ink for my Canon printer. This will bring the cost of printing down a great deal as well. I will certainly report on that after I receive the ink and we get it up and running and try it out. But after using this type of system for several years, we are confident that it will work wonderfully and will be a great savings to us over purchasing cartridges.
> 
> I should be able to finish cutting today. I hope to get things done for the next update at the end of the week. It is sunny here and warmer, and it looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


so glad things are going well, i love to see you able to expand and have better and more efficient printers, and of coarse i love to see the kitties checking things out….good luck with it all…P.S. i did send you an email, i hope you got it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers!*
> 
> Today's post will be brief. I didn't get to finish cutting my new projects yesterday as I planned to do. First off, I decided to add more into one of the projects. It is a design that has some lettering included with it and I thought it would be nice to offer an entire alphabet to go with it. That way those who buy the pattern can customize it to say anything they want. They can even use the alphabet for any other project they care to use it for, making it really versatile.
> 
> Then, me being me, I decided for my one project to offer two versions of the alphabet with the pattern. One set of lettering would be suitable for overlay pieces - scrolling a second thin layer of wood and adding it on top of a back board, box, or whatever. The second lettering set would be cut directly from the wood.
> 
> Each of these methods require a different criteria and therefore need to be drawn differently. For those letters that are cut into the wood, you need to alter the lettering so that places like the insides of the "e's" or "o's" don't fall out. It is an entirely different process than the overlay pieces.
> 
> It is very rare that you find an attractive font which is the kind that you can just 'type and cut'. Usually it takes me a couple of days to first convert it to vector (line) graphics and then manipulate it to work. In essence, I am re-drawing things to a great extent. It is also important to only use fonts that are licensed for this type of use. I have to be sure to either purchase the rights myself or use fonts that have free commercial licensing.
> 
> In any case, it takes a lot more time and work than one would think. It is an involved process that when done properly, makes a nice pattern for cutting. So I spent pretty much of the day at the computer yesterday, picking around with lettering.
> 
> But in the afternoon, something wonderful happened - We got our PRINTERS and HARD DRIVE! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting new equipment to help our business! Anything to make things more organized, professional and efficient really makes me happy! To me, these are just more than printers - they are a sure sign that our business is growing, little by little and that our hard work is paying off. A couple of years back, we would have never been able to justify purchasing these printers. But we have had many more customers lately and many of them are still not comfortable with handling PDF copies and want paper copies. Also, I have been making more painting patterns. My last couple of patterns had over 30 color photographs in each. My customers like that I make these patterns so complete and I want to continue making them in that manner. That requires an excellent printer so that those who want paper copies can get the best that I have to offer. That means investing in myself and our business.
> 
> We purchased two of these printers because we got them at an amazing price. They were under $200 each, and in our research we saw that they were highly rated. The regular price that we have seen them at was anywhere from $500 up to $700 each so when we saw the sale, we decided it was time to take the plunge. Our little Canon Pixma served us well, but with the increased volume that we have been printing, we needed a printer that was rated for a much higher print cycle per month. This printer should be faster and much more efficient, and since it uses pigment ink instead of dyes, the quality of the printing will be better.
> 
> The hard drive will serve as our backup to replace the one I lost earlier. I had things shifted around a bit on my computer since last week when I lost the other and it will feel good to get things back to normal.
> 
> Richard was the first to inspect the boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He immediately climbed to the top of the tower and sat in the box for a while. I am sure he felt like Yurtle the Turtle - King of all he could see!
> 
> We carefully unpacked one of the printers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite a bit larger than our little Pixma. But we were thinking ahead and Keith is working on rebuilding our media wall in our living room and it will easily accommodate the larger printer. I am going to have to do an entire blog series on that. We are always working to make our place neat and efficient and keep it uncluttered.
> 
> While we inspected the printer and got it set up, the cats (Pancakes and Richard) had a ball with the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to integrate it into our wireless network very easily. So both computers can access it without clumsy cords. For now, we are keeping it on the end of the kitchen counter, until the new printer stand that Keith is building is completed. Everything is falling nicely into place.
> 
> We did have a glitch though. As we were trying to print out a catalog using the duplex (double sided) option, we were having trouble with the paper jamming. We called HP 24 hour tech support and got though quickly. The tech spent nearly an hour with Keith troubleshooting the problem and it turned out that during shipping, a piece fell off of the duplex part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was figured out, we were able to print on both sides without trouble. However, HP is sending us the new part, along with a label for sending back the defective part. We were very happy with the service and the solution and have confidence that they will stand behind their products.
> 
> I know some of you may be thinking that we should have returned the printer, but other than the small glitch, everything went flawlessly. The quality of the print - even on the basic settings - far exceeded the Canon printer. It printed much faster and was much quieter than our other printer as well. We are excited at this upgrade and we think that not only our customers will benefit from it, but we will too. Less baby sitting and more time to design along with better quality patterns will mean a WIN/WIN for everyone!
> 
> We have also ordered an ink system for this printer from the company that provided ink for my Canon printer. This will bring the cost of printing down a great deal as well. I will certainly report on that after I receive the ink and we get it up and running and try it out. But after using this type of system for several years, we are confident that it will work wonderfully and will be a great savings to us over purchasing cartridges.
> 
> I should be able to finish cutting today. I hope to get things done for the next update at the end of the week. It is sunny here and warmer, and it looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, Bob! How are you doing? I will go check my mail in a bit. We hope the printers work out well for us. 

Yes - the kitties were happy and excited. They always love new "box toys"!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers!*
> 
> Today's post will be brief. I didn't get to finish cutting my new projects yesterday as I planned to do. First off, I decided to add more into one of the projects. It is a design that has some lettering included with it and I thought it would be nice to offer an entire alphabet to go with it. That way those who buy the pattern can customize it to say anything they want. They can even use the alphabet for any other project they care to use it for, making it really versatile.
> 
> Then, me being me, I decided for my one project to offer two versions of the alphabet with the pattern. One set of lettering would be suitable for overlay pieces - scrolling a second thin layer of wood and adding it on top of a back board, box, or whatever. The second lettering set would be cut directly from the wood.
> 
> Each of these methods require a different criteria and therefore need to be drawn differently. For those letters that are cut into the wood, you need to alter the lettering so that places like the insides of the "e's" or "o's" don't fall out. It is an entirely different process than the overlay pieces.
> 
> It is very rare that you find an attractive font which is the kind that you can just 'type and cut'. Usually it takes me a couple of days to first convert it to vector (line) graphics and then manipulate it to work. In essence, I am re-drawing things to a great extent. It is also important to only use fonts that are licensed for this type of use. I have to be sure to either purchase the rights myself or use fonts that have free commercial licensing.
> 
> In any case, it takes a lot more time and work than one would think. It is an involved process that when done properly, makes a nice pattern for cutting. So I spent pretty much of the day at the computer yesterday, picking around with lettering.
> 
> But in the afternoon, something wonderful happened - We got our PRINTERS and HARD DRIVE! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting new equipment to help our business! Anything to make things more organized, professional and efficient really makes me happy! To me, these are just more than printers - they are a sure sign that our business is growing, little by little and that our hard work is paying off. A couple of years back, we would have never been able to justify purchasing these printers. But we have had many more customers lately and many of them are still not comfortable with handling PDF copies and want paper copies. Also, I have been making more painting patterns. My last couple of patterns had over 30 color photographs in each. My customers like that I make these patterns so complete and I want to continue making them in that manner. That requires an excellent printer so that those who want paper copies can get the best that I have to offer. That means investing in myself and our business.
> 
> We purchased two of these printers because we got them at an amazing price. They were under $200 each, and in our research we saw that they were highly rated. The regular price that we have seen them at was anywhere from $500 up to $700 each so when we saw the sale, we decided it was time to take the plunge. Our little Canon Pixma served us well, but with the increased volume that we have been printing, we needed a printer that was rated for a much higher print cycle per month. This printer should be faster and much more efficient, and since it uses pigment ink instead of dyes, the quality of the printing will be better.
> 
> The hard drive will serve as our backup to replace the one I lost earlier. I had things shifted around a bit on my computer since last week when I lost the other and it will feel good to get things back to normal.
> 
> Richard was the first to inspect the boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He immediately climbed to the top of the tower and sat in the box for a while. I am sure he felt like Yurtle the Turtle - King of all he could see!
> 
> We carefully unpacked one of the printers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite a bit larger than our little Pixma. But we were thinking ahead and Keith is working on rebuilding our media wall in our living room and it will easily accommodate the larger printer. I am going to have to do an entire blog series on that. We are always working to make our place neat and efficient and keep it uncluttered.
> 
> While we inspected the printer and got it set up, the cats (Pancakes and Richard) had a ball with the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to integrate it into our wireless network very easily. So both computers can access it without clumsy cords. For now, we are keeping it on the end of the kitchen counter, until the new printer stand that Keith is building is completed. Everything is falling nicely into place.
> 
> We did have a glitch though. As we were trying to print out a catalog using the duplex (double sided) option, we were having trouble with the paper jamming. We called HP 24 hour tech support and got though quickly. The tech spent nearly an hour with Keith troubleshooting the problem and it turned out that during shipping, a piece fell off of the duplex part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was figured out, we were able to print on both sides without trouble. However, HP is sending us the new part, along with a label for sending back the defective part. We were very happy with the service and the solution and have confidence that they will stand behind their products.
> 
> I know some of you may be thinking that we should have returned the printer, but other than the small glitch, everything went flawlessly. The quality of the print - even on the basic settings - far exceeded the Canon printer. It printed much faster and was much quieter than our other printer as well. We are excited at this upgrade and we think that not only our customers will benefit from it, but we will too. Less baby sitting and more time to design along with better quality patterns will mean a WIN/WIN for everyone!
> 
> We have also ordered an ink system for this printer from the company that provided ink for my Canon printer. This will bring the cost of printing down a great deal as well. I will certainly report on that after I receive the ink and we get it up and running and try it out. But after using this type of system for several years, we are confident that it will work wonderfully and will be a great savings to us over purchasing cartridges.
> 
> I should be able to finish cutting today. I hope to get things done for the next update at the end of the week. It is sunny here and warmer, and it looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Sheila,

Congratulations on the new office purchases. Let us know how they work out.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers!*
> 
> Today's post will be brief. I didn't get to finish cutting my new projects yesterday as I planned to do. First off, I decided to add more into one of the projects. It is a design that has some lettering included with it and I thought it would be nice to offer an entire alphabet to go with it. That way those who buy the pattern can customize it to say anything they want. They can even use the alphabet for any other project they care to use it for, making it really versatile.
> 
> Then, me being me, I decided for my one project to offer two versions of the alphabet with the pattern. One set of lettering would be suitable for overlay pieces - scrolling a second thin layer of wood and adding it on top of a back board, box, or whatever. The second lettering set would be cut directly from the wood.
> 
> Each of these methods require a different criteria and therefore need to be drawn differently. For those letters that are cut into the wood, you need to alter the lettering so that places like the insides of the "e's" or "o's" don't fall out. It is an entirely different process than the overlay pieces.
> 
> It is very rare that you find an attractive font which is the kind that you can just 'type and cut'. Usually it takes me a couple of days to first convert it to vector (line) graphics and then manipulate it to work. In essence, I am re-drawing things to a great extent. It is also important to only use fonts that are licensed for this type of use. I have to be sure to either purchase the rights myself or use fonts that have free commercial licensing.
> 
> In any case, it takes a lot more time and work than one would think. It is an involved process that when done properly, makes a nice pattern for cutting. So I spent pretty much of the day at the computer yesterday, picking around with lettering.
> 
> But in the afternoon, something wonderful happened - We got our PRINTERS and HARD DRIVE! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting new equipment to help our business! Anything to make things more organized, professional and efficient really makes me happy! To me, these are just more than printers - they are a sure sign that our business is growing, little by little and that our hard work is paying off. A couple of years back, we would have never been able to justify purchasing these printers. But we have had many more customers lately and many of them are still not comfortable with handling PDF copies and want paper copies. Also, I have been making more painting patterns. My last couple of patterns had over 30 color photographs in each. My customers like that I make these patterns so complete and I want to continue making them in that manner. That requires an excellent printer so that those who want paper copies can get the best that I have to offer. That means investing in myself and our business.
> 
> We purchased two of these printers because we got them at an amazing price. They were under $200 each, and in our research we saw that they were highly rated. The regular price that we have seen them at was anywhere from $500 up to $700 each so when we saw the sale, we decided it was time to take the plunge. Our little Canon Pixma served us well, but with the increased volume that we have been printing, we needed a printer that was rated for a much higher print cycle per month. This printer should be faster and much more efficient, and since it uses pigment ink instead of dyes, the quality of the printing will be better.
> 
> The hard drive will serve as our backup to replace the one I lost earlier. I had things shifted around a bit on my computer since last week when I lost the other and it will feel good to get things back to normal.
> 
> Richard was the first to inspect the boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He immediately climbed to the top of the tower and sat in the box for a while. I am sure he felt like Yurtle the Turtle - King of all he could see!
> 
> We carefully unpacked one of the printers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite a bit larger than our little Pixma. But we were thinking ahead and Keith is working on rebuilding our media wall in our living room and it will easily accommodate the larger printer. I am going to have to do an entire blog series on that. We are always working to make our place neat and efficient and keep it uncluttered.
> 
> While we inspected the printer and got it set up, the cats (Pancakes and Richard) had a ball with the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to integrate it into our wireless network very easily. So both computers can access it without clumsy cords. For now, we are keeping it on the end of the kitchen counter, until the new printer stand that Keith is building is completed. Everything is falling nicely into place.
> 
> We did have a glitch though. As we were trying to print out a catalog using the duplex (double sided) option, we were having trouble with the paper jamming. We called HP 24 hour tech support and got though quickly. The tech spent nearly an hour with Keith troubleshooting the problem and it turned out that during shipping, a piece fell off of the duplex part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was figured out, we were able to print on both sides without trouble. However, HP is sending us the new part, along with a label for sending back the defective part. We were very happy with the service and the solution and have confidence that they will stand behind their products.
> 
> I know some of you may be thinking that we should have returned the printer, but other than the small glitch, everything went flawlessly. The quality of the print - even on the basic settings - far exceeded the Canon printer. It printed much faster and was much quieter than our other printer as well. We are excited at this upgrade and we think that not only our customers will benefit from it, but we will too. Less baby sitting and more time to design along with better quality patterns will mean a WIN/WIN for everyone!
> 
> We have also ordered an ink system for this printer from the company that provided ink for my Canon printer. This will bring the cost of printing down a great deal as well. I will certainly report on that after I receive the ink and we get it up and running and try it out. But after using this type of system for several years, we are confident that it will work wonderfully and will be a great savings to us over purchasing cartridges.
> 
> I should be able to finish cutting today. I hope to get things done for the next update at the end of the week. It is sunny here and warmer, and it looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Those look like they'll serve you and Keith well. I just finished hooking up a Canon mf8280cw all in one laser printer. It's a beast at +70lbs


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Printers!*
> 
> Today's post will be brief. I didn't get to finish cutting my new projects yesterday as I planned to do. First off, I decided to add more into one of the projects. It is a design that has some lettering included with it and I thought it would be nice to offer an entire alphabet to go with it. That way those who buy the pattern can customize it to say anything they want. They can even use the alphabet for any other project they care to use it for, making it really versatile.
> 
> Then, me being me, I decided for my one project to offer two versions of the alphabet with the pattern. One set of lettering would be suitable for overlay pieces - scrolling a second thin layer of wood and adding it on top of a back board, box, or whatever. The second lettering set would be cut directly from the wood.
> 
> Each of these methods require a different criteria and therefore need to be drawn differently. For those letters that are cut into the wood, you need to alter the lettering so that places like the insides of the "e's" or "o's" don't fall out. It is an entirely different process than the overlay pieces.
> 
> It is very rare that you find an attractive font which is the kind that you can just 'type and cut'. Usually it takes me a couple of days to first convert it to vector (line) graphics and then manipulate it to work. In essence, I am re-drawing things to a great extent. It is also important to only use fonts that are licensed for this type of use. I have to be sure to either purchase the rights myself or use fonts that have free commercial licensing.
> 
> In any case, it takes a lot more time and work than one would think. It is an involved process that when done properly, makes a nice pattern for cutting. So I spent pretty much of the day at the computer yesterday, picking around with lettering.
> 
> But in the afternoon, something wonderful happened - We got our PRINTERS and HARD DRIVE! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting new equipment to help our business! Anything to make things more organized, professional and efficient really makes me happy! To me, these are just more than printers - they are a sure sign that our business is growing, little by little and that our hard work is paying off. A couple of years back, we would have never been able to justify purchasing these printers. But we have had many more customers lately and many of them are still not comfortable with handling PDF copies and want paper copies. Also, I have been making more painting patterns. My last couple of patterns had over 30 color photographs in each. My customers like that I make these patterns so complete and I want to continue making them in that manner. That requires an excellent printer so that those who want paper copies can get the best that I have to offer. That means investing in myself and our business.
> 
> We purchased two of these printers because we got them at an amazing price. They were under $200 each, and in our research we saw that they were highly rated. The regular price that we have seen them at was anywhere from $500 up to $700 each so when we saw the sale, we decided it was time to take the plunge. Our little Canon Pixma served us well, but with the increased volume that we have been printing, we needed a printer that was rated for a much higher print cycle per month. This printer should be faster and much more efficient, and since it uses pigment ink instead of dyes, the quality of the printing will be better.
> 
> The hard drive will serve as our backup to replace the one I lost earlier. I had things shifted around a bit on my computer since last week when I lost the other and it will feel good to get things back to normal.
> 
> Richard was the first to inspect the boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He immediately climbed to the top of the tower and sat in the box for a while. I am sure he felt like Yurtle the Turtle - King of all he could see!
> 
> We carefully unpacked one of the printers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite a bit larger than our little Pixma. But we were thinking ahead and Keith is working on rebuilding our media wall in our living room and it will easily accommodate the larger printer. I am going to have to do an entire blog series on that. We are always working to make our place neat and efficient and keep it uncluttered.
> 
> While we inspected the printer and got it set up, the cats (Pancakes and Richard) had a ball with the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to integrate it into our wireless network very easily. So both computers can access it without clumsy cords. For now, we are keeping it on the end of the kitchen counter, until the new printer stand that Keith is building is completed. Everything is falling nicely into place.
> 
> We did have a glitch though. As we were trying to print out a catalog using the duplex (double sided) option, we were having trouble with the paper jamming. We called HP 24 hour tech support and got though quickly. The tech spent nearly an hour with Keith troubleshooting the problem and it turned out that during shipping, a piece fell off of the duplex part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was figured out, we were able to print on both sides without trouble. However, HP is sending us the new part, along with a label for sending back the defective part. We were very happy with the service and the solution and have confidence that they will stand behind their products.
> 
> I know some of you may be thinking that we should have returned the printer, but other than the small glitch, everything went flawlessly. The quality of the print - even on the basic settings - far exceeded the Canon printer. It printed much faster and was much quieter than our other printer as well. We are excited at this upgrade and we think that not only our customers will benefit from it, but we will too. Less baby sitting and more time to design along with better quality patterns will mean a WIN/WIN for everyone!
> 
> We have also ordered an ink system for this printer from the company that provided ink for my Canon printer. This will bring the cost of printing down a great deal as well. I will certainly report on that after I receive the ink and we get it up and running and try it out. But after using this type of system for several years, we are confident that it will work wonderfully and will be a great savings to us over purchasing cartridges.
> 
> I should be able to finish cutting today. I hope to get things done for the next update at the end of the week. It is sunny here and warmer, and it looks to be a beautiful day.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you both. They seem to be really nice, although I am still figuring out the setting and so forth. But so far, we like it.  I will certainly keep you all posted.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*If First You Don't Succeed . . . *

I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.

I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.

Such is what happened to me yesterday.

Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.

Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.

I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall". 










You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:










Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:










I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.

Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.

Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.

On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:










One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.

I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.

In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:










At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:










After building the base, he added the seat:










And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:










It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:










Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.

Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Love the deacon's bench. What a great idea incorporating Keith's plaque.
Your box looks great. Does it look too tall because the top trim ring isn't notched? Would it look OK with the top walnut ring notched? Love the damask patterns on the lids.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Hi, Anna:
I don't know if notching the trim ring would improve it or not. I kind of like the idea of having the top ring smooth as it finishes off the edge. Keith however, thinks it should also be notched. We usually think opposite on things like this so I am not surprised at that at all! 

I played around with it this afternoon and re-cut one of the pieces to make it one level shorter. I like that look better although it could certainly be taller if one likes it that way. That is part of the joy of these little boxes - they can be put together with any material you like - thick or thinner, as many levels or species of wood. They are super easy to personalize and great for using smaller pieces.

The bench is wonderful! I loved seeing it too and I hope it inspires some of you to think in other ways about things.

Thank you for your thoughts on this! I always appreciate different opinions. 

Have a great night - Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


I like the 5 layer box also. The bench is very nicely done as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Thanks, Roger.  No blog today. I am running too much to catch up. But I appreciate your kind comments.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Really like your 5-layer, heart box! That is something my wife would love. Let us know when it's available-I may have to rearrange my "bucket list" and do it after I finish up a batch of dragons I doing for charity and my nieces and nephews.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Thank you, John:
I should have finished photos tomorrow. I am working on finishing up the pattern packet today. I am glad you like it. I see several new boxes like this in the making . . . 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Sorry I haven't commented earlier but I'm suffering a bad cold (I'm told it could be Man-Flu but I'm too weak to argue).

I very much like the layer box, Sheila. A good conclusion. I also suffer the sort of dilemma that you went through with this design.

I also find that things don't always go right and indeed if they go right easily I often conclude that I'm not challenging myself enough. My conclusion being that only through risking failure can you hope to progress.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *If First You Don't Succeed . . . *
> 
> I always like sharing my triumphs here on the blog. It feels great to accomplish something positive and be able to share it with you all, my readers. But sometimes when I do something, it doesn't work out exactly as I have planned. (I know! Hard to believe, right???) I never mind telling you all about those times either though because I really want people to understand that being successful does NOT mean having everything work out perfectly every time. Anyone who tells you different is lying. We all stumble from time to time and we all have our successes and failures.
> 
> I think that admitting that we did something wrong and adjusting or trying again is part of every designing process. No matter how well thought out an idea may be, the actual implementation of that idea is what really is important. Things may look fine and good on paper, but once one actually makes the build or paints the picture, it may not be quite as one expected.
> 
> Such is what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> Now it isn't a really big deal and certainly one that can be fixed, but it is bothersome enough to me to feel really HAPPY that I like to cut my own prototypes and asses my designs myself. In order for me to feel really good and confident about the designs I am offering, I like to actually make them. Now I know that sometimes on flat plaques and things I rely on the computer to create the pictures for the patterns (and I see nothing wrong with that in certain circumstances - like when I am making a plaque) but especially when I am building a three dimensional piece, I really like to cut it myself so I can really make sure my drawings and all are correct. Besides - I like cutting.
> 
> Yesterday I finished cutting my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Boxes (the link won't work until I post the product in a couple of days) and I lovingly sanded and finished it using several coats of spry shellac. I love the way the maple and walnut looked when finished with shellac. The soft sheen really brings out the grain without looking plastic-y. In between things, I worked on transferring files and setting up my new hard drive on my computer. For the past several days I had been waiting for the drive to arrive and things were just 'out of place'.
> 
> I was getting ready to glue the pieces together for the rings of the boxes last night when I dry fit them together and something struck me - the box was too "tall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not see it here, but it definitely looked too tall for the width. When I pulled out the top trim ring (the walnut one) I liked the look of the box much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with my hand in so you can see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that much better. However, if I were to pul one of the rings out of the center (which I need to do because the bottom is solid and the top is the trim ring with a smooth and routed edge) than the color sequence of the maple and walnut pieces would look out of whack. It just wouldn't be what I envisioned.
> 
> Now there are many solutions to this problem to choose. I could just allow the two walnut pieces to be on the top two layers and keep the two maple on the bottom. I could use all five layers, but cut them from thinner wood (maybe planed to 1/4" instead of 3/8ths. or I could simply re-cut the walnut ring and have the three side pieces done in maple and only the trim ring in the accent walnut color. I think I will choose the third option.
> 
> Of course, I am sure I will get many different opinions as to which one to choose. I find that people are as diverse as the options presented to them. But my own personal taste is what I will follow on this one, as I need to feel good about what I am doing and I really think this will be more attractive. So it is back to the saw for me today.
> 
> On the 'good news' side, I think the box came out really beautiful. The two options for the lids are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to make the lid entirely patterned in the Damask design. The other is a monogram. The pattern will include the entire alphabet, and I also included the lower case lettering so that my customers can use it with other projects.
> 
> I am finishing this up today as well as the other heart-themed project. Hopefully I will be able to get the patterns together today as well. We will just have to see how it goes.
> 
> In closing today, I want to show you some photos from Sergio Marsala who is a customer. He used Keith's SLDK315 Family Plaque Design and a re-purposed headboard to make a wonderful deacon's bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top and center of the back of the bench, it added Keith's Family plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building the base, he added the seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then painted it with chalky finish paint for a distressed look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a beautiful piece for an entryway or anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Keith and I love seeing others use our designs in this way. It is great to see that our customers are using our patterns for their own unique designs and applications. I wanted to share it with you all so that it may inspire you to also think of other ways you can use your own patterns. I think it is lovely.
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. It is snowing large flakes out today and a bit grey. The rain from the past few days had wiped the landscape of snow and it we were due to have more fall. But I don't mind. Besides my quick trip to the post office, I can stay inside here and work. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday. Be happy and do something fun and creative!


Hi, Martyn:
I am sorry to hear you have cold. I was kind of coming down with one last week, but I think I caught it before it got more severe.

Thank you for your kind words. You know I admire your boxes so much. I have had many customers ask for more box patterns and I really do enjoy doing them. This 'weave' type side is very easy (and fun) to do on the scroll saw so I think I will make several new patterns. Making them different can be a little challenging though. I agree that we need to do that to grow as designers. 

Have a good weekend and feel better soon.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some More New Designs*

Today's post will be quick. (Yes! I know I always say that!) But I really will try because I have lots to do today and need to keep moving.

We are getting ready for another site update, and hopefully we will have everything in place by tomorrow. Both Keith and I have some new patterns that we want to post and we hope to put some different patterns on special as well. I am still writing up the packets for my two new scroll sawing patterns and I should be done by this afternoon (barring all disasters!)

I was slowed down a bit because of putting in the new computer drive. While I didn't lose anything, I still had to rearrange the files and the back ups so that all the links I have on my computer work (I have a LOT of links!) It was more just 'busy work' than anything, and it wasn't much trouble, but it did take some time. I feel happy and secure now though because I know that everything is back in order and all of my files are safe on two separate drives. It doesn't mean that I won't back up externally though, and I will continue to do that as well. I only mention this once again because I can't stress enough the importance of backing up your files. I hope this serves as a reminder to you all.

I want to give you all a quick look at the two new project patterns that I will be adding to the site later today. They are both kind of "Valentine's Day" themed, but both could actually be used year-round.

The first one is SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scatter Hearts:










It consists of five different heart shaped blocks along with the entire upper-case alphabet that can be scrolled into them. While I call them "Hugs and Kisses", you will be able to mix and match and scroll just about anything into these shapes that you want. You can even use the alphabet on a variety of other projects, which makes it versatile and fun. I love cutting lettering and I loved the pretty look of these letters.

Of course, I also included painting instructions to make them bright and cheerful:










I used my usual DecoArt Acrylic paint and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to make them look amazing.

My other project that I am adding in is my SLD489 Layered Damask Heart Shaped Box pattern.










This pattern will include the instructions for cutting two lids - one that is a full Damask design and the other a beautiful script monogram. For this pattern, I included two FULL alphabet patterns - Both the upper and lower case lettering for the negative scrolling (such as shown in my samples, where you cut the letters out of the main wood piece) as well as an overlay alphabet, so you can cut the lettering out of thin stock and glue them to the top of the box, sign boards, or anything you wish. This is also a very versatile design that can be used year-round for wedding favors, anniversaries or just about any time. After the little hiccup in my own design, I was pleased with the outcome of them.

Both patterns should be available up on the site by tomorrow (Saturday). I also hope to send out a newsletter over the weekend as well. You can sign up for our Mailing List if you haven't already and you will receive our bi-monthly newsletter announcing all of our new designs and sales.

One other thing that I wanted to mention is that I have received a list from DecoArt of their recently discontinued paints as well as a mixing chart to recreate the colors. You can download it here: DecoArt Discontinued Colors 2015 and download it to your computer. (Please let me know if it doesn't work - I am new at this type of file sharing!) 

I will talk more about the DecoArt issue next time. I hope it helps you with the transition.

With that said, I will close for today. I want to get writing so that I can add my patterns to my site. The links to them will work once they are added, so please be a little patient.

It is cold but sunny here today. It looks like another beautiful January day. I hope you all have a great one as well as a wonderful weekend.

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be quick. (Yes! I know I always say that!) But I really will try because I have lots to do today and need to keep moving.
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and hopefully we will have everything in place by tomorrow. Both Keith and I have some new patterns that we want to post and we hope to put some different patterns on special as well. I am still writing up the packets for my two new scroll sawing patterns and I should be done by this afternoon (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I was slowed down a bit because of putting in the new computer drive. While I didn't lose anything, I still had to rearrange the files and the back ups so that all the links I have on my computer work (I have a LOT of links!) It was more just 'busy work' than anything, and it wasn't much trouble, but it did take some time. I feel happy and secure now though because I know that everything is back in order and all of my files are safe on two separate drives. It doesn't mean that I won't back up externally though, and I will continue to do that as well. I only mention this once again because I can't stress enough the importance of backing up your files. I hope this serves as a reminder to you all.
> 
> I want to give you all a quick look at the two new project patterns that I will be adding to the site later today. They are both kind of "Valentine's Day" themed, but both could actually be used year-round.
> 
> The first one is SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scatter Hearts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of five different heart shaped blocks along with the entire upper-case alphabet that can be scrolled into them. While I call them "Hugs and Kisses", you will be able to mix and match and scroll just about anything into these shapes that you want. You can even use the alphabet on a variety of other projects, which makes it versatile and fun. I love cutting lettering and I loved the pretty look of these letters.
> 
> Of course, I also included painting instructions to make them bright and cheerful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my usual DecoArt Acrylic paint and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to make them look amazing.
> 
> My other project that I am adding in is my SLD489 Layered Damask Heart Shaped Box pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern will include the instructions for cutting two lids - one that is a full Damask design and the other a beautiful script monogram. For this pattern, I included two FULL alphabet patterns - Both the upper and lower case lettering for the negative scrolling (such as shown in my samples, where you cut the letters out of the main wood piece) as well as an overlay alphabet, so you can cut the lettering out of thin stock and glue them to the top of the box, sign boards, or anything you wish. This is also a very versatile design that can be used year-round for wedding favors, anniversaries or just about any time. After the little hiccup in my own design, I was pleased with the outcome of them.
> 
> Both patterns should be available up on the site by tomorrow (Saturday). I also hope to send out a newsletter over the weekend as well. You can sign up for our Mailing List if you haven't already and you will receive our bi-monthly newsletter announcing all of our new designs and sales.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention is that I have received a list from DecoArt of their recently discontinued paints as well as a mixing chart to recreate the colors. You can download it here: DecoArt Discontinued Colors 2015 and download it to your computer. (Please let me know if it doesn't work - I am new at this type of file sharing!)
> 
> I will talk more about the DecoArt issue next time. I hope it helps you with the transition.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I want to get writing so that I can add my patterns to my site. The links to them will work once they are added, so please be a little patient.
> 
> It is cold but sunny here today. It looks like another beautiful January day. I hope you all have a great one as well as a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


That's really good. I sign all my texts to my kiddos with xoxox…..


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be quick. (Yes! I know I always say that!) But I really will try because I have lots to do today and need to keep moving.
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and hopefully we will have everything in place by tomorrow. Both Keith and I have some new patterns that we want to post and we hope to put some different patterns on special as well. I am still writing up the packets for my two new scroll sawing patterns and I should be done by this afternoon (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I was slowed down a bit because of putting in the new computer drive. While I didn't lose anything, I still had to rearrange the files and the back ups so that all the links I have on my computer work (I have a LOT of links!) It was more just 'busy work' than anything, and it wasn't much trouble, but it did take some time. I feel happy and secure now though because I know that everything is back in order and all of my files are safe on two separate drives. It doesn't mean that I won't back up externally though, and I will continue to do that as well. I only mention this once again because I can't stress enough the importance of backing up your files. I hope this serves as a reminder to you all.
> 
> I want to give you all a quick look at the two new project patterns that I will be adding to the site later today. They are both kind of "Valentine's Day" themed, but both could actually be used year-round.
> 
> The first one is SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scatter Hearts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of five different heart shaped blocks along with the entire upper-case alphabet that can be scrolled into them. While I call them "Hugs and Kisses", you will be able to mix and match and scroll just about anything into these shapes that you want. You can even use the alphabet on a variety of other projects, which makes it versatile and fun. I love cutting lettering and I loved the pretty look of these letters.
> 
> Of course, I also included painting instructions to make them bright and cheerful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my usual DecoArt Acrylic paint and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to make them look amazing.
> 
> My other project that I am adding in is my SLD489 Layered Damask Heart Shaped Box pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern will include the instructions for cutting two lids - one that is a full Damask design and the other a beautiful script monogram. For this pattern, I included two FULL alphabet patterns - Both the upper and lower case lettering for the negative scrolling (such as shown in my samples, where you cut the letters out of the main wood piece) as well as an overlay alphabet, so you can cut the lettering out of thin stock and glue them to the top of the box, sign boards, or anything you wish. This is also a very versatile design that can be used year-round for wedding favors, anniversaries or just about any time. After the little hiccup in my own design, I was pleased with the outcome of them.
> 
> Both patterns should be available up on the site by tomorrow (Saturday). I also hope to send out a newsletter over the weekend as well. You can sign up for our Mailing List if you haven't already and you will receive our bi-monthly newsletter announcing all of our new designs and sales.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention is that I have received a list from DecoArt of their recently discontinued paints as well as a mixing chart to recreate the colors. You can download it here: DecoArt Discontinued Colors 2015 and download it to your computer. (Please let me know if it doesn't work - I am new at this type of file sharing!)
> 
> I will talk more about the DecoArt issue next time. I hope it helps you with the transition.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I want to get writing so that I can add my patterns to my site. The links to them will work once they are added, so please be a little patient.
> 
> It is cold but sunny here today. It looks like another beautiful January day. I hope you all have a great one as well as a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


The scatter hearts are very versatile. I can see them in a wreath or as an inspiration quote strung together. The box looks great. I like the walnut contrast and I do think the 4 layers do work out well.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be quick. (Yes! I know I always say that!) But I really will try because I have lots to do today and need to keep moving.
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and hopefully we will have everything in place by tomorrow. Both Keith and I have some new patterns that we want to post and we hope to put some different patterns on special as well. I am still writing up the packets for my two new scroll sawing patterns and I should be done by this afternoon (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I was slowed down a bit because of putting in the new computer drive. While I didn't lose anything, I still had to rearrange the files and the back ups so that all the links I have on my computer work (I have a LOT of links!) It was more just 'busy work' than anything, and it wasn't much trouble, but it did take some time. I feel happy and secure now though because I know that everything is back in order and all of my files are safe on two separate drives. It doesn't mean that I won't back up externally though, and I will continue to do that as well. I only mention this once again because I can't stress enough the importance of backing up your files. I hope this serves as a reminder to you all.
> 
> I want to give you all a quick look at the two new project patterns that I will be adding to the site later today. They are both kind of "Valentine's Day" themed, but both could actually be used year-round.
> 
> The first one is SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scatter Hearts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of five different heart shaped blocks along with the entire upper-case alphabet that can be scrolled into them. While I call them "Hugs and Kisses", you will be able to mix and match and scroll just about anything into these shapes that you want. You can even use the alphabet on a variety of other projects, which makes it versatile and fun. I love cutting lettering and I loved the pretty look of these letters.
> 
> Of course, I also included painting instructions to make them bright and cheerful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my usual DecoArt Acrylic paint and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to make them look amazing.
> 
> My other project that I am adding in is my SLD489 Layered Damask Heart Shaped Box pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern will include the instructions for cutting two lids - one that is a full Damask design and the other a beautiful script monogram. For this pattern, I included two FULL alphabet patterns - Both the upper and lower case lettering for the negative scrolling (such as shown in my samples, where you cut the letters out of the main wood piece) as well as an overlay alphabet, so you can cut the lettering out of thin stock and glue them to the top of the box, sign boards, or anything you wish. This is also a very versatile design that can be used year-round for wedding favors, anniversaries or just about any time. After the little hiccup in my own design, I was pleased with the outcome of them.
> 
> Both patterns should be available up on the site by tomorrow (Saturday). I also hope to send out a newsletter over the weekend as well. You can sign up for our Mailing List if you haven't already and you will receive our bi-monthly newsletter announcing all of our new designs and sales.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention is that I have received a list from DecoArt of their recently discontinued paints as well as a mixing chart to recreate the colors. You can download it here: DecoArt Discontinued Colors 2015 and download it to your computer. (Please let me know if it doesn't work - I am new at this type of file sharing!)
> 
> I will talk more about the DecoArt issue next time. I hope it helps you with the transition.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I want to get writing so that I can add my patterns to my site. The links to them will work once they are added, so please be a little patient.
> 
> It is cold but sunny here today. It looks like another beautiful January day. I hope you all have a great one as well as a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Thank you for posting the links! Realy like your layered box-plan on ordering tomorrow when I'm in the office since it's easier and my laser printers are there.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be quick. (Yes! I know I always say that!) But I really will try because I have lots to do today and need to keep moving.
> 
> We are getting ready for another site update, and hopefully we will have everything in place by tomorrow. Both Keith and I have some new patterns that we want to post and we hope to put some different patterns on special as well. I am still writing up the packets for my two new scroll sawing patterns and I should be done by this afternoon (barring all disasters!)
> 
> I was slowed down a bit because of putting in the new computer drive. While I didn't lose anything, I still had to rearrange the files and the back ups so that all the links I have on my computer work (I have a LOT of links!) It was more just 'busy work' than anything, and it wasn't much trouble, but it did take some time. I feel happy and secure now though because I know that everything is back in order and all of my files are safe on two separate drives. It doesn't mean that I won't back up externally though, and I will continue to do that as well. I only mention this once again because I can't stress enough the importance of backing up your files. I hope this serves as a reminder to you all.
> 
> I want to give you all a quick look at the two new project patterns that I will be adding to the site later today. They are both kind of "Valentine's Day" themed, but both could actually be used year-round.
> 
> The first one is SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scatter Hearts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of five different heart shaped blocks along with the entire upper-case alphabet that can be scrolled into them. While I call them "Hugs and Kisses", you will be able to mix and match and scroll just about anything into these shapes that you want. You can even use the alphabet on a variety of other projects, which makes it versatile and fun. I love cutting lettering and I loved the pretty look of these letters.
> 
> Of course, I also included painting instructions to make them bright and cheerful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my usual DecoArt Acrylic paint and Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint to make them look amazing.
> 
> My other project that I am adding in is my SLD489 Layered Damask Heart Shaped Box pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern will include the instructions for cutting two lids - one that is a full Damask design and the other a beautiful script monogram. For this pattern, I included two FULL alphabet patterns - Both the upper and lower case lettering for the negative scrolling (such as shown in my samples, where you cut the letters out of the main wood piece) as well as an overlay alphabet, so you can cut the lettering out of thin stock and glue them to the top of the box, sign boards, or anything you wish. This is also a very versatile design that can be used year-round for wedding favors, anniversaries or just about any time. After the little hiccup in my own design, I was pleased with the outcome of them.
> 
> Both patterns should be available up on the site by tomorrow (Saturday). I also hope to send out a newsletter over the weekend as well. You can sign up for our Mailing List if you haven't already and you will receive our bi-monthly newsletter announcing all of our new designs and sales.
> 
> One other thing that I wanted to mention is that I have received a list from DecoArt of their recently discontinued paints as well as a mixing chart to recreate the colors. You can download it here: DecoArt Discontinued Colors 2015 and download it to your computer. (Please let me know if it doesn't work - I am new at this type of file sharing!)
> 
> I will talk more about the DecoArt issue next time. I hope it helps you with the transition.
> 
> With that said, I will close for today. I want to get writing so that I can add my patterns to my site. The links to them will work once they are added, so please be a little patient.
> 
> It is cold but sunny here today. It looks like another beautiful January day. I hope you all have a great one as well as a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!


Thank you all so much! I am finishing up the pattern today (Saturday) and should have it ready by this afternoon. I really am glad you like it. I plan on doing more boxes like this because they are a lot of fun and I think they are a great size.

Have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Better Late than Never*

I am checking in a little late today because yesterday the day got away from me and I was doing the final editing and proofreading on my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Box with Monogram pattern.










I actually finished everything up early this morning, and I sent all the orders out from last night for the patterns. If you ordered one and I missed you, please let me know and I will get it to you right away. 

We finished our site update yesterday. And in addition to the pattern for the above design, I also added the pattern for the SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scattered Hearts Word Blocks pattern:










Both have full alphabets included that can be used with many other scrolling projects.

Keith also had some new things to add . . .

A new set of inspirational Bible verses from Genesis (SLDK538):










. . . and some beautiful inspirational saying from Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23:1 (SLDK534):










All of these plaque patterns can also be purchased individually. We have had a lot of requests for these types of patterns and are happy to accommodate everyone.

Keith also put together a set of some seasonal segmentation plaques:










These are some of his most popular segmentation plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them in a set. (SLDKWSSET - Welcome Segmentation Pattern Set)

And finally, we changed up our Pattern Specials page so that we had some fun seasonal items on sale. We think everyone will like that.

Today I get to start the project for my last big deadline of the month! It has been really busy for me, but I think in the next few weeks, all the extra work will pay off. I have been working in many new directions and I have had many different new opportunities offered and I am happy to say that I was able to complete everything on time. (PHEW!!!)

I thank all of you who have cheered me on. There were some days when I was just so tired and the encouragement of you all kept me moving ahead. One of the best things about my job here is that I get to meet and talk to so many wonderful people - all who have the same love of 'making things' that I do.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend! Have fun and make awesome things!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late than Never*
> 
> I am checking in a little late today because yesterday the day got away from me and I was doing the final editing and proofreading on my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Box with Monogram pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually finished everything up early this morning, and I sent all the orders out from last night for the patterns. If you ordered one and I missed you, please let me know and I will get it to you right away.
> 
> We finished our site update yesterday. And in addition to the pattern for the above design, I also added the pattern for the SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scattered Hearts Word Blocks pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both have full alphabets included that can be used with many other scrolling projects.
> 
> Keith also had some new things to add . . .
> 
> A new set of inspirational Bible verses from Genesis (SLDK538):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and some beautiful inspirational saying from Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23:1 (SLDK534):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these plaque patterns can also be purchased individually. We have had a lot of requests for these types of patterns and are happy to accommodate everyone.
> 
> Keith also put together a set of some seasonal segmentation plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of his most popular segmentation plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them in a set. (SLDKWSSET - Welcome Segmentation Pattern Set)
> 
> And finally, we changed up our Pattern Specials page so that we had some fun seasonal items on sale. We think everyone will like that.
> 
> Today I get to start the project for my last big deadline of the month! It has been really busy for me, but I think in the next few weeks, all the extra work will pay off. I have been working in many new directions and I have had many different new opportunities offered and I am happy to say that I was able to complete everything on time. (PHEW!!!)
> 
> I thank all of you who have cheered me on. There were some days when I was just so tired and the encouragement of you all kept me moving ahead. One of the best things about my job here is that I get to meet and talk to so many wonderful people - all who have the same love of 'making things' that I do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend! Have fun and make awesome things!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Wow Sheila. Your stuff just keeps getting better n better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Better Late than Never*
> 
> I am checking in a little late today because yesterday the day got away from me and I was doing the final editing and proofreading on my SLD489 Layered Heart Damask Box with Monogram pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually finished everything up early this morning, and I sent all the orders out from last night for the patterns. If you ordered one and I missed you, please let me know and I will get it to you right away.
> 
> We finished our site update yesterday. And in addition to the pattern for the above design, I also added the pattern for the SLD488 Hugs and Kisses Scattered Hearts Word Blocks pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both have full alphabets included that can be used with many other scrolling projects.
> 
> Keith also had some new things to add . . .
> 
> A new set of inspirational Bible verses from Genesis (SLDK538):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and some beautiful inspirational saying from Proverbs 3:5, John 3:16 and Psalm 23:1 (SLDK534):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these plaque patterns can also be purchased individually. We have had a lot of requests for these types of patterns and are happy to accommodate everyone.
> 
> Keith also put together a set of some seasonal segmentation plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of his most popular segmentation plaques and we thought it would be nice to offer them in a set. (SLDKWSSET - Welcome Segmentation Pattern Set)
> 
> And finally, we changed up our Pattern Specials page so that we had some fun seasonal items on sale. We think everyone will like that.
> 
> Today I get to start the project for my last big deadline of the month! It has been really busy for me, but I think in the next few weeks, all the extra work will pay off. I have been working in many new directions and I have had many different new opportunities offered and I am happy to say that I was able to complete everything on time. (PHEW!!!)
> 
> I thank all of you who have cheered me on. There were some days when I was just so tired and the encouragement of you all kept me moving ahead. One of the best things about my job here is that I get to meet and talk to so many wonderful people - all who have the same love of 'making things' that I do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend! Have fun and make awesome things!
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Thank you, Roger.  We both appreciate your kind words.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Adventures in Publishing!*

All this month I have been working in many directions. I know to some of you that is nothing new, but this month it seems that I have skipped posting a little more than usual - not because I have not be doing anything, but pretty much the opposite.

When I do projects for myself, I never mind showing you all the processes and steps along the way. I love sharing this part of things with you all because I know that many of my readers here have their own businesses, and I think it sometimes helps to see how others do things and gives everyone a different perspective. But when I work with newer people and organizations, I try very hard to respect their guidelines as to what is revealed when. I know that different venues mean there are different guidelines and I would rather err on the side of caution than overstep. So I talk about other things in the mean time.

Since the fall of the magazines, I have been actively looking at other avenues to follow both with our woodworking side of our business and my painting. One of the plusses of losing one of the last print painting magazines has been the formation of several online digital publications. While I hated to see the print magazines fail, I am excited at the possibilities that these new digital issues offer. They open a world of possibilities for both those who are new to painting as well as those who have been painting for a long time. They are also a great opportunity for designers to get their name 'out there' and reach new customers with their designs. It is all very exciting.

One magazine that caught my eye in particular was PaintingEzine. This magazine is created by Sharon Chinn and Susan Kelly - both who have been known in the decorative painting business for many years. they are both reputable and talented and I knew it would be a winning publication. (And so far I haven't been disappointed!)

This morning I received notice that my 4th issue of the monthly magazine (February 2015) was ready for me to read and download. When I saw the cover, I was thrilled at all the cute and fun projects:










There was certainly a few that I would love to try to find the time to paint, and my own project (the little Valentine Bear Pins and Magnets) were there as well.

One of the projects that I had worked on in the past couple weeks was to make these little bears and dress them all up for Valentine's day. I had made them in Patriotic form last year and they were very popular:










My SLDP214 Patriotic Angel Bears Pattern has instructions for both the American bear as well as a Canadian bear. They come in two sizes - an ornament/magnet size and a smaller pin size. I sell the wood pieces on my site for both the Ornaments/Magnets (SLDPK214A) and the Pins (SLDPK214B).

I decided to try to dress these little bears for each month, and I hopefully will be offering pattern packets for each of them. They all will use the same wood pieces, which will make it easier on everyone.

Here is a picture of the February Valentine Angel Bears:










Another great thing about the Emagazine is that the subscription rate is really reasonable. They charge just $3 for a single issue and $16 for an entire YEAR (12 issues!). The magazine can be downloaded in PDF format and saved on your computer, and each pattern is loaded with color step-by-step photos. It is a wonderful publication at about $1.35 per ISSUE! This issue has 12 projects and two articles, bringing the cost to under 10 cents each! Even if you like only ONE project you are getting a great deal. You can visit the Subscription page and flip through a Sample of the February issue by clicking on the links. I really am impressed with this!

I really hope that you check it out. I know so many of my woodworking followers who are starting to dabble in painting and would enjoy something like this. It was devastating for us to see our print magazines discontinued, but times are changing and in order to keep both our woodworking and painting industries healthy, we need to support them and spread the word. I know some of you prefer holding a paper magazine in your hands (I did myself, and still enjoy reading through my books and magazines!) but with the high cost of paper, shipping and printing, I think that digital publications are a wonderful alternative that can bring us some wonderful patterns and lessons in a very economical manner. We can print what we need to print and not have to run to the printer or scan in copies of our patterns. Everything is right here on our computer. And the cost for these publications is far less, with far more beautiful content such as step by step color pictures and beautifully illustrated articles. It is a really nice alternative.

I have several more things to talk about in the upcoming days. I am excited about all the new possibilities that await my business, if I am brave enough to make some changes. I hope you enjoy reading about them in the days and weeks to come.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Adventures in Publishing!*
> 
> All this month I have been working in many directions. I know to some of you that is nothing new, but this month it seems that I have skipped posting a little more than usual - not because I have not be doing anything, but pretty much the opposite.
> 
> When I do projects for myself, I never mind showing you all the processes and steps along the way. I love sharing this part of things with you all because I know that many of my readers here have their own businesses, and I think it sometimes helps to see how others do things and gives everyone a different perspective. But when I work with newer people and organizations, I try very hard to respect their guidelines as to what is revealed when. I know that different venues mean there are different guidelines and I would rather err on the side of caution than overstep. So I talk about other things in the mean time.
> 
> Since the fall of the magazines, I have been actively looking at other avenues to follow both with our woodworking side of our business and my painting. One of the plusses of losing one of the last print painting magazines has been the formation of several online digital publications. While I hated to see the print magazines fail, I am excited at the possibilities that these new digital issues offer. They open a world of possibilities for both those who are new to painting as well as those who have been painting for a long time. They are also a great opportunity for designers to get their name 'out there' and reach new customers with their designs. It is all very exciting.
> 
> One magazine that caught my eye in particular was PaintingEzine. This magazine is created by Sharon Chinn and Susan Kelly - both who have been known in the decorative painting business for many years. they are both reputable and talented and I knew it would be a winning publication. (And so far I haven't been disappointed!)
> 
> This morning I received notice that my 4th issue of the monthly magazine (February 2015) was ready for me to read and download. When I saw the cover, I was thrilled at all the cute and fun projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was certainly a few that I would love to try to find the time to paint, and my own project (the little Valentine Bear Pins and Magnets) were there as well.
> 
> One of the projects that I had worked on in the past couple weeks was to make these little bears and dress them all up for Valentine's day. I had made them in Patriotic form last year and they were very popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SLDP214 Patriotic Angel Bears Pattern has instructions for both the American bear as well as a Canadian bear. They come in two sizes - an ornament/magnet size and a smaller pin size. I sell the wood pieces on my site for both the Ornaments/Magnets (SLDPK214A) and the Pins (SLDPK214B).
> 
> I decided to try to dress these little bears for each month, and I hopefully will be offering pattern packets for each of them. They all will use the same wood pieces, which will make it easier on everyone.
> 
> Here is a picture of the February Valentine Angel Bears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great thing about the Emagazine is that the subscription rate is really reasonable. They charge just $3 for a single issue and $16 for an entire YEAR (12 issues!). The magazine can be downloaded in PDF format and saved on your computer, and each pattern is loaded with color step-by-step photos. It is a wonderful publication at about $1.35 per ISSUE! This issue has 12 projects and two articles, bringing the cost to under 10 cents each! Even if you like only ONE project you are getting a great deal. You can visit the Subscription page and flip through a Sample of the February issue by clicking on the links. I really am impressed with this!
> 
> I really hope that you check it out. I know so many of my woodworking followers who are starting to dabble in painting and would enjoy something like this. It was devastating for us to see our print magazines discontinued, but times are changing and in order to keep both our woodworking and painting industries healthy, we need to support them and spread the word. I know some of you prefer holding a paper magazine in your hands (I did myself, and still enjoy reading through my books and magazines!) but with the high cost of paper, shipping and printing, I think that digital publications are a wonderful alternative that can bring us some wonderful patterns and lessons in a very economical manner. We can print what we need to print and not have to run to the printer or scan in copies of our patterns. Everything is right here on our computer. And the cost for these publications is far less, with far more beautiful content such as step by step color pictures and beautifully illustrated articles. It is a really nice alternative.
> 
> I have several more things to talk about in the upcoming days. I am excited about all the new possibilities that await my business, if I am brave enough to make some changes. I hope you enjoy reading about them in the days and weeks to come.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I have been getting the Painting Ezine since the initial magazine came out. I love the fact that you can save the pdf file for future reference. It's very well written and the instructions for each project very clear. I find it offers not only projects and patterns but also very useful information. For example, this month's magazine has a great article on mixing colour. Congrats Sheila, for being one of the contributing designers. Your Valentine bears are so cute! I have a bunch of these little bears cut out as my great niece and I were painting them during the summer so this is another great way she can paint them 
Hope you survive the storm that is coming your way. Sorry to tell you but we are having Spring like weather


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Adventures in Publishing!*
> 
> All this month I have been working in many directions. I know to some of you that is nothing new, but this month it seems that I have skipped posting a little more than usual - not because I have not be doing anything, but pretty much the opposite.
> 
> When I do projects for myself, I never mind showing you all the processes and steps along the way. I love sharing this part of things with you all because I know that many of my readers here have their own businesses, and I think it sometimes helps to see how others do things and gives everyone a different perspective. But when I work with newer people and organizations, I try very hard to respect their guidelines as to what is revealed when. I know that different venues mean there are different guidelines and I would rather err on the side of caution than overstep. So I talk about other things in the mean time.
> 
> Since the fall of the magazines, I have been actively looking at other avenues to follow both with our woodworking side of our business and my painting. One of the plusses of losing one of the last print painting magazines has been the formation of several online digital publications. While I hated to see the print magazines fail, I am excited at the possibilities that these new digital issues offer. They open a world of possibilities for both those who are new to painting as well as those who have been painting for a long time. They are also a great opportunity for designers to get their name 'out there' and reach new customers with their designs. It is all very exciting.
> 
> One magazine that caught my eye in particular was PaintingEzine. This magazine is created by Sharon Chinn and Susan Kelly - both who have been known in the decorative painting business for many years. they are both reputable and talented and I knew it would be a winning publication. (And so far I haven't been disappointed!)
> 
> This morning I received notice that my 4th issue of the monthly magazine (February 2015) was ready for me to read and download. When I saw the cover, I was thrilled at all the cute and fun projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was certainly a few that I would love to try to find the time to paint, and my own project (the little Valentine Bear Pins and Magnets) were there as well.
> 
> One of the projects that I had worked on in the past couple weeks was to make these little bears and dress them all up for Valentine's day. I had made them in Patriotic form last year and they were very popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SLDP214 Patriotic Angel Bears Pattern has instructions for both the American bear as well as a Canadian bear. They come in two sizes - an ornament/magnet size and a smaller pin size. I sell the wood pieces on my site for both the Ornaments/Magnets (SLDPK214A) and the Pins (SLDPK214B).
> 
> I decided to try to dress these little bears for each month, and I hopefully will be offering pattern packets for each of them. They all will use the same wood pieces, which will make it easier on everyone.
> 
> Here is a picture of the February Valentine Angel Bears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great thing about the Emagazine is that the subscription rate is really reasonable. They charge just $3 for a single issue and $16 for an entire YEAR (12 issues!). The magazine can be downloaded in PDF format and saved on your computer, and each pattern is loaded with color step-by-step photos. It is a wonderful publication at about $1.35 per ISSUE! This issue has 12 projects and two articles, bringing the cost to under 10 cents each! Even if you like only ONE project you are getting a great deal. You can visit the Subscription page and flip through a Sample of the February issue by clicking on the links. I really am impressed with this!
> 
> I really hope that you check it out. I know so many of my woodworking followers who are starting to dabble in painting and would enjoy something like this. It was devastating for us to see our print magazines discontinued, but times are changing and in order to keep both our woodworking and painting industries healthy, we need to support them and spread the word. I know some of you prefer holding a paper magazine in your hands (I did myself, and still enjoy reading through my books and magazines!) but with the high cost of paper, shipping and printing, I think that digital publications are a wonderful alternative that can bring us some wonderful patterns and lessons in a very economical manner. We can print what we need to print and not have to run to the printer or scan in copies of our patterns. Everything is right here on our computer. And the cost for these publications is far less, with far more beautiful content such as step by step color pictures and beautifully illustrated articles. It is a really nice alternative.
> 
> I have several more things to talk about in the upcoming days. I am excited about all the new possibilities that await my business, if I am brave enough to make some changes. I hope you enjoy reading about them in the days and weeks to come.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you, Anna:
I stayed up cutting wood last night until 12:30 (late for me - I am a morning person!) so that I have stuff to do today without power if necessary. I woke up to a fierce day, with the snow coming down hard and blowing sideways, but we are warm and safe. We have water, supplies and our landlord has a small generator if we need it. I am sure we will be fine.

I am going to skip blogging for the day though and catch up on Wednesday. Thank you for your friendship and concern.

I don't mind the winter - it is just part of our world. Enjoy your mild weather! (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Art Play Date 2015*

We were very fortunate that the first 'blizzard' of the season wasn't as fierce as predicted.

Oh - we got snow alright. And some pretty intense howling winds as well. It is hard to say how much we wound up with in the end, but I am thinking it averaged about a foot. With the wind so strong you can see grassy areas in places and the drifts are two feet high in others. Such is winter in Nova Scotia.

I never mind the cold and snow. I much prefer it to the sometimes muggy heat that summer brings. My thoughts are that you can always add more clothing if you are cold (or a nearby cat to warm you!) but once you are naked or nearly naked, if you are hot, you are stuck. Although living here near the ocean seems to moderate things a bit. We don't get those blistering hot, humid days that I grew up with in Chicago. It is far more bearable for me.

Seasons come and go and to me that is just part of living. I would miss not having four seasons and even when I am housebound in the winter months, there is always plenty of fun things to fill my days.

Besides - why complain about things you can't change? It seems such a waste of energy to me.

I have slated this week to work on a new project that I am truly excited about. A couple of months ago, I was invited to participate in an online series of classes called Art Play Date 2015.










For those of you who have never heard of it, I will explain it here. . .

Art Play Date began last year and is the brain child of Kelly Heornig. I knew Kelly back when I lived in Chicago, as I met her through our Society of Decorative Painters painting group. Kelly positively LIVES for art! She is a wonderful artist and teacher in a variety of different media - painting, colored pencils, mixed media, etc. Her work is some of the best that I have seen and I have always admired her and have been lucky enough to take some of her classes. You can visit her website here: Kelly Hoernig

What I always liked about Kelly was her astute business sense. She always not only studied art, but she studied the business of art and creating. Many times over the years as I have been working to develop my own business, I thought of Kelly and her pursuit of business knowledge and professionalism and she remained somewhat of a role model. I was thrilled a couple of years ago when I reconnected with her on Facebook, as I was able to follow her again and see what she was up to.

Last year she launched her first Art Play Date, in which she gathered 24 top-notch teachers in the decorative painting industry and together they offered an online course available to anyone who was interested. The premise of the Art Play Date was as follows - 24 teachers teaching 24 different projects in 24 weeks for one set price. The cost for the course was $99, which meant that each project only cost the participant just over $4. With the 'bonus' projects, it came to less than that.

Throughout the time frame of the course, each Monday the participants were given links to the new class, presented by a new teacher. The class included both written instructions that could be downloaded, as well as accompanying videos of the teachers creating the projects themselves. The teachers also made themselves available to personally answer any questions or concerns that the student had. It was widely successful and it gave the students the opportunity to learn with their favorite teachers, and also sample some other teaching styles as well. It was like going to convention without the time, cost or expense of travelling. And they could learn at their leisure in their own homes.

The videos and lessons would be available for a full year. This meant that if students were busy when their favorite class was being conducted, they would be able to come back later. They are able to download the patterns and written instructions as well, so that they will have them in their archives for keeps. Most of the teachers will also be available way past the year, as most of them are like me and once we hook up with someone on Facebook or online, we are friends for life! 

The teachers get paid from a central pool, but also by those going through their affiliate link that they set up on their site. (The more that sign up through a certain teacher, the more she gets paid.) I will be working to add the link to my own site in the next few days. The first day that people can sign up is February 1st and I want to be ready.

I love this program because it is geared for ALL levels of painting and creating. Because of the great diversity among the teachers, the students are exposed to many different teaching styles and techniques. We each have our own favorite thing to do and because we love what we are teaching, I feel that we are going to give great classes. For myself - I love to "play" with different EASY techniques that both woodworkers AND painters can use to create. I am finishing up my project today, but I can give you a sneak peek at it now . . .










It is coming out so COOL and is going to be so much FUN to teach this! I am very, very EXCITED!

I promise to tell more about Art Play Date 2015 in future posts. I hope that some of you consider joining me on this wonderful journey. You may find yourself learning some really cool new techniques. I KNOW you are going to have FUN!!!

One final thing - I wanted to showcase a new plaque pattern that Keith put up on the site last night:










The SLDK539 Proud Woodworker plaque also includes "Teacher" and "Scroller" versions (Click the link here to see: SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher Pattern) It is a great new addition to his word art plaques! 

Until then - have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date 2015*
> 
> We were very fortunate that the first 'blizzard' of the season wasn't as fierce as predicted.
> 
> Oh - we got snow alright. And some pretty intense howling winds as well. It is hard to say how much we wound up with in the end, but I am thinking it averaged about a foot. With the wind so strong you can see grassy areas in places and the drifts are two feet high in others. Such is winter in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I never mind the cold and snow. I much prefer it to the sometimes muggy heat that summer brings. My thoughts are that you can always add more clothing if you are cold (or a nearby cat to warm you!) but once you are naked or nearly naked, if you are hot, you are stuck. Although living here near the ocean seems to moderate things a bit. We don't get those blistering hot, humid days that I grew up with in Chicago. It is far more bearable for me.
> 
> Seasons come and go and to me that is just part of living. I would miss not having four seasons and even when I am housebound in the winter months, there is always plenty of fun things to fill my days.
> 
> Besides - why complain about things you can't change? It seems such a waste of energy to me.
> 
> I have slated this week to work on a new project that I am truly excited about. A couple of months ago, I was invited to participate in an online series of classes called Art Play Date 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have never heard of it, I will explain it here. . .
> 
> Art Play Date began last year and is the brain child of Kelly Heornig. I knew Kelly back when I lived in Chicago, as I met her through our Society of Decorative Painters painting group. Kelly positively LIVES for art! She is a wonderful artist and teacher in a variety of different media - painting, colored pencils, mixed media, etc. Her work is some of the best that I have seen and I have always admired her and have been lucky enough to take some of her classes. You can visit her website here: Kelly Hoernig
> 
> What I always liked about Kelly was her astute business sense. She always not only studied art, but she studied the business of art and creating. Many times over the years as I have been working to develop my own business, I thought of Kelly and her pursuit of business knowledge and professionalism and she remained somewhat of a role model. I was thrilled a couple of years ago when I reconnected with her on Facebook, as I was able to follow her again and see what she was up to.
> 
> Last year she launched her first Art Play Date, in which she gathered 24 top-notch teachers in the decorative painting industry and together they offered an online course available to anyone who was interested. The premise of the Art Play Date was as follows - 24 teachers teaching 24 different projects in 24 weeks for one set price. The cost for the course was $99, which meant that each project only cost the participant just over $4. With the 'bonus' projects, it came to less than that.
> 
> Throughout the time frame of the course, each Monday the participants were given links to the new class, presented by a new teacher. The class included both written instructions that could be downloaded, as well as accompanying videos of the teachers creating the projects themselves. The teachers also made themselves available to personally answer any questions or concerns that the student had. It was widely successful and it gave the students the opportunity to learn with their favorite teachers, and also sample some other teaching styles as well. It was like going to convention without the time, cost or expense of travelling. And they could learn at their leisure in their own homes.
> 
> The videos and lessons would be available for a full year. This meant that if students were busy when their favorite class was being conducted, they would be able to come back later. They are able to download the patterns and written instructions as well, so that they will have them in their archives for keeps. Most of the teachers will also be available way past the year, as most of them are like me and once we hook up with someone on Facebook or online, we are friends for life!
> 
> The teachers get paid from a central pool, but also by those going through their affiliate link that they set up on their site. (The more that sign up through a certain teacher, the more she gets paid.) I will be working to add the link to my own site in the next few days. The first day that people can sign up is February 1st and I want to be ready.
> 
> I love this program because it is geared for ALL levels of painting and creating. Because of the great diversity among the teachers, the students are exposed to many different teaching styles and techniques. We each have our own favorite thing to do and because we love what we are teaching, I feel that we are going to give great classes. For myself - I love to "play" with different EASY techniques that both woodworkers AND painters can use to create. I am finishing up my project today, but I can give you a sneak peek at it now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming out so COOL and is going to be so much FUN to teach this! I am very, very EXCITED!
> 
> I promise to tell more about Art Play Date 2015 in future posts. I hope that some of you consider joining me on this wonderful journey. You may find yourself learning some really cool new techniques. I KNOW you are going to have FUN!!!
> 
> One final thing - I wanted to showcase a new plaque pattern that Keith put up on the site last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK539 Proud Woodworker plaque also includes "Teacher" and "Scroller" versions (Click the link here to see: SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher Pattern) It is a great new addition to his word art plaques!
> 
> Until then - have a great Wednesday!


Holy Moly Sheila! That snow sounds like a horror movie….., well until I seen the word/s, naked, hahaha,, then I was alright… LOL Just kiddin my friend.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date 2015*
> 
> We were very fortunate that the first 'blizzard' of the season wasn't as fierce as predicted.
> 
> Oh - we got snow alright. And some pretty intense howling winds as well. It is hard to say how much we wound up with in the end, but I am thinking it averaged about a foot. With the wind so strong you can see grassy areas in places and the drifts are two feet high in others. Such is winter in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I never mind the cold and snow. I much prefer it to the sometimes muggy heat that summer brings. My thoughts are that you can always add more clothing if you are cold (or a nearby cat to warm you!) but once you are naked or nearly naked, if you are hot, you are stuck. Although living here near the ocean seems to moderate things a bit. We don't get those blistering hot, humid days that I grew up with in Chicago. It is far more bearable for me.
> 
> Seasons come and go and to me that is just part of living. I would miss not having four seasons and even when I am housebound in the winter months, there is always plenty of fun things to fill my days.
> 
> Besides - why complain about things you can't change? It seems such a waste of energy to me.
> 
> I have slated this week to work on a new project that I am truly excited about. A couple of months ago, I was invited to participate in an online series of classes called Art Play Date 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have never heard of it, I will explain it here. . .
> 
> Art Play Date began last year and is the brain child of Kelly Heornig. I knew Kelly back when I lived in Chicago, as I met her through our Society of Decorative Painters painting group. Kelly positively LIVES for art! She is a wonderful artist and teacher in a variety of different media - painting, colored pencils, mixed media, etc. Her work is some of the best that I have seen and I have always admired her and have been lucky enough to take some of her classes. You can visit her website here: Kelly Hoernig
> 
> What I always liked about Kelly was her astute business sense. She always not only studied art, but she studied the business of art and creating. Many times over the years as I have been working to develop my own business, I thought of Kelly and her pursuit of business knowledge and professionalism and she remained somewhat of a role model. I was thrilled a couple of years ago when I reconnected with her on Facebook, as I was able to follow her again and see what she was up to.
> 
> Last year she launched her first Art Play Date, in which she gathered 24 top-notch teachers in the decorative painting industry and together they offered an online course available to anyone who was interested. The premise of the Art Play Date was as follows - 24 teachers teaching 24 different projects in 24 weeks for one set price. The cost for the course was $99, which meant that each project only cost the participant just over $4. With the 'bonus' projects, it came to less than that.
> 
> Throughout the time frame of the course, each Monday the participants were given links to the new class, presented by a new teacher. The class included both written instructions that could be downloaded, as well as accompanying videos of the teachers creating the projects themselves. The teachers also made themselves available to personally answer any questions or concerns that the student had. It was widely successful and it gave the students the opportunity to learn with their favorite teachers, and also sample some other teaching styles as well. It was like going to convention without the time, cost or expense of travelling. And they could learn at their leisure in their own homes.
> 
> The videos and lessons would be available for a full year. This meant that if students were busy when their favorite class was being conducted, they would be able to come back later. They are able to download the patterns and written instructions as well, so that they will have them in their archives for keeps. Most of the teachers will also be available way past the year, as most of them are like me and once we hook up with someone on Facebook or online, we are friends for life!
> 
> The teachers get paid from a central pool, but also by those going through their affiliate link that they set up on their site. (The more that sign up through a certain teacher, the more she gets paid.) I will be working to add the link to my own site in the next few days. The first day that people can sign up is February 1st and I want to be ready.
> 
> I love this program because it is geared for ALL levels of painting and creating. Because of the great diversity among the teachers, the students are exposed to many different teaching styles and techniques. We each have our own favorite thing to do and because we love what we are teaching, I feel that we are going to give great classes. For myself - I love to "play" with different EASY techniques that both woodworkers AND painters can use to create. I am finishing up my project today, but I can give you a sneak peek at it now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming out so COOL and is going to be so much FUN to teach this! I am very, very EXCITED!
> 
> I promise to tell more about Art Play Date 2015 in future posts. I hope that some of you consider joining me on this wonderful journey. You may find yourself learning some really cool new techniques. I KNOW you are going to have FUN!!!
> 
> One final thing - I wanted to showcase a new plaque pattern that Keith put up on the site last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK539 Proud Woodworker plaque also includes "Teacher" and "Scroller" versions (Click the link here to see: SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher Pattern) It is a great new addition to his word art plaques!
> 
> Until then - have a great Wednesday!


That painting project looks intriguing! Looks like a very different method - very cool! Love Keith's new plaque. I might just have to do that one for my workshop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date 2015*
> 
> We were very fortunate that the first 'blizzard' of the season wasn't as fierce as predicted.
> 
> Oh - we got snow alright. And some pretty intense howling winds as well. It is hard to say how much we wound up with in the end, but I am thinking it averaged about a foot. With the wind so strong you can see grassy areas in places and the drifts are two feet high in others. Such is winter in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I never mind the cold and snow. I much prefer it to the sometimes muggy heat that summer brings. My thoughts are that you can always add more clothing if you are cold (or a nearby cat to warm you!) but once you are naked or nearly naked, if you are hot, you are stuck. Although living here near the ocean seems to moderate things a bit. We don't get those blistering hot, humid days that I grew up with in Chicago. It is far more bearable for me.
> 
> Seasons come and go and to me that is just part of living. I would miss not having four seasons and even when I am housebound in the winter months, there is always plenty of fun things to fill my days.
> 
> Besides - why complain about things you can't change? It seems such a waste of energy to me.
> 
> I have slated this week to work on a new project that I am truly excited about. A couple of months ago, I was invited to participate in an online series of classes called Art Play Date 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have never heard of it, I will explain it here. . .
> 
> Art Play Date began last year and is the brain child of Kelly Heornig. I knew Kelly back when I lived in Chicago, as I met her through our Society of Decorative Painters painting group. Kelly positively LIVES for art! She is a wonderful artist and teacher in a variety of different media - painting, colored pencils, mixed media, etc. Her work is some of the best that I have seen and I have always admired her and have been lucky enough to take some of her classes. You can visit her website here: Kelly Hoernig
> 
> What I always liked about Kelly was her astute business sense. She always not only studied art, but she studied the business of art and creating. Many times over the years as I have been working to develop my own business, I thought of Kelly and her pursuit of business knowledge and professionalism and she remained somewhat of a role model. I was thrilled a couple of years ago when I reconnected with her on Facebook, as I was able to follow her again and see what she was up to.
> 
> Last year she launched her first Art Play Date, in which she gathered 24 top-notch teachers in the decorative painting industry and together they offered an online course available to anyone who was interested. The premise of the Art Play Date was as follows - 24 teachers teaching 24 different projects in 24 weeks for one set price. The cost for the course was $99, which meant that each project only cost the participant just over $4. With the 'bonus' projects, it came to less than that.
> 
> Throughout the time frame of the course, each Monday the participants were given links to the new class, presented by a new teacher. The class included both written instructions that could be downloaded, as well as accompanying videos of the teachers creating the projects themselves. The teachers also made themselves available to personally answer any questions or concerns that the student had. It was widely successful and it gave the students the opportunity to learn with their favorite teachers, and also sample some other teaching styles as well. It was like going to convention without the time, cost or expense of travelling. And they could learn at their leisure in their own homes.
> 
> The videos and lessons would be available for a full year. This meant that if students were busy when their favorite class was being conducted, they would be able to come back later. They are able to download the patterns and written instructions as well, so that they will have them in their archives for keeps. Most of the teachers will also be available way past the year, as most of them are like me and once we hook up with someone on Facebook or online, we are friends for life!
> 
> The teachers get paid from a central pool, but also by those going through their affiliate link that they set up on their site. (The more that sign up through a certain teacher, the more she gets paid.) I will be working to add the link to my own site in the next few days. The first day that people can sign up is February 1st and I want to be ready.
> 
> I love this program because it is geared for ALL levels of painting and creating. Because of the great diversity among the teachers, the students are exposed to many different teaching styles and techniques. We each have our own favorite thing to do and because we love what we are teaching, I feel that we are going to give great classes. For myself - I love to "play" with different EASY techniques that both woodworkers AND painters can use to create. I am finishing up my project today, but I can give you a sneak peek at it now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming out so COOL and is going to be so much FUN to teach this! I am very, very EXCITED!
> 
> I promise to tell more about Art Play Date 2015 in future posts. I hope that some of you consider joining me on this wonderful journey. You may find yourself learning some really cool new techniques. I KNOW you are going to have FUN!!!
> 
> One final thing - I wanted to showcase a new plaque pattern that Keith put up on the site last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK539 Proud Woodworker plaque also includes "Teacher" and "Scroller" versions (Click the link here to see: SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher Pattern) It is a great new addition to his word art plaques!
> 
> Until then - have a great Wednesday!


Roger - you are funny! I suppose. Sometimes "naked" makes things even more horrific! 

Yes, Anna - it is something that I am trying out. It should be fun though and I can't wait to show you the finished project. I am excited about it! 

Keith's new plaque did pretty well yesterday. He also added "Artist" to the pattern (see the next post) for a more generalized appeal.

Thanks for your comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Watching Paint Dry*

We had some catching up to do on our errands yesterday, so I got a late start at finishing up my project for the Art Play Date.

It actually felt really good to get out and get some fresh air. The world around us was like a winter wonderland - so beautiful with the freshly fallen snow - and it looks like something out of a movie. The snow was still falling yesterday, but it was a very tiny, fine snow and there was still a substantial amount of wind. But as I wake up today, it is bright out and calm and even prettier than yesterday. It is going to be a good day.

I worked on my project for quite a while, and I am in the home stretch today. I hope to finish it up for the most part, and later on take some really nice presentation photos for my class. Then I want to set up a sub page on my site so that those who come in can see what it is all about. The classes can't be purchased until Sunday, so I feel that I still have a lot of time.

While my project isn't difficult of complicated, it consists of several different layers. Because of this, I could only go so far, and then I needed to allow the layers of paint to dry before proceeding. While I am usually a pretty patient person, I am anxious to see it all done, so I tried to busy myself with other thing in between things. I finally got to a point where I knew I needed to allow things to dry overnight before adding the final touches, so I packed it in for the evening.

This morning I took a quick picture of some of the elements that I am using:










I thought it was fitting considering the weather outside. I am glad that my presentation wouldn't be until the end, as winter projects are probably some of my favorites.

Today will be one of those magical days when everything will come together. I am excited to get started and should have some nice photos for you by tomorrow. Until then, you have to just wait (like I did) and try to imagine the finished project. (Yes - I can be a tease!)

On another note, Kieth's new SLDK539 pattern that I showed yesterday was a big hit. We did have a suggestion from our friend Jeanette to add "Artist" to the group of sayings offered in the pattern and Keith did just that:










The pattern not consists of four sayings - Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher and now Artist. I think they all apply!

I hope you all have a wonderful day today. I know my day will be a good one. It is already! 

Happy Thursday to you all! Your weekend is just around the corner!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching Paint Dry*
> 
> We had some catching up to do on our errands yesterday, so I got a late start at finishing up my project for the Art Play Date.
> 
> It actually felt really good to get out and get some fresh air. The world around us was like a winter wonderland - so beautiful with the freshly fallen snow - and it looks like something out of a movie. The snow was still falling yesterday, but it was a very tiny, fine snow and there was still a substantial amount of wind. But as I wake up today, it is bright out and calm and even prettier than yesterday. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I worked on my project for quite a while, and I am in the home stretch today. I hope to finish it up for the most part, and later on take some really nice presentation photos for my class. Then I want to set up a sub page on my site so that those who come in can see what it is all about. The classes can't be purchased until Sunday, so I feel that I still have a lot of time.
> 
> While my project isn't difficult of complicated, it consists of several different layers. Because of this, I could only go so far, and then I needed to allow the layers of paint to dry before proceeding. While I am usually a pretty patient person, I am anxious to see it all done, so I tried to busy myself with other thing in between things. I finally got to a point where I knew I needed to allow things to dry overnight before adding the final touches, so I packed it in for the evening.
> 
> This morning I took a quick picture of some of the elements that I am using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was fitting considering the weather outside. I am glad that my presentation wouldn't be until the end, as winter projects are probably some of my favorites.
> 
> Today will be one of those magical days when everything will come together. I am excited to get started and should have some nice photos for you by tomorrow. Until then, you have to just wait (like I did) and try to imagine the finished project. (Yes - I can be a tease!)
> 
> On another note, Kieth's new SLDK539 pattern that I showed yesterday was a big hit. We did have a suggestion from our friend Jeanette to add "Artist" to the group of sayings offered in the pattern and Keith did just that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern not consists of four sayings - Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher and now Artist. I think they all apply!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. I know my day will be a good one. It is already!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Your weekend is just around the corner!


A gr8 saying on that plaque, and the others that go with the kit.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching Paint Dry*
> 
> We had some catching up to do on our errands yesterday, so I got a late start at finishing up my project for the Art Play Date.
> 
> It actually felt really good to get out and get some fresh air. The world around us was like a winter wonderland - so beautiful with the freshly fallen snow - and it looks like something out of a movie. The snow was still falling yesterday, but it was a very tiny, fine snow and there was still a substantial amount of wind. But as I wake up today, it is bright out and calm and even prettier than yesterday. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I worked on my project for quite a while, and I am in the home stretch today. I hope to finish it up for the most part, and later on take some really nice presentation photos for my class. Then I want to set up a sub page on my site so that those who come in can see what it is all about. The classes can't be purchased until Sunday, so I feel that I still have a lot of time.
> 
> While my project isn't difficult of complicated, it consists of several different layers. Because of this, I could only go so far, and then I needed to allow the layers of paint to dry before proceeding. While I am usually a pretty patient person, I am anxious to see it all done, so I tried to busy myself with other thing in between things. I finally got to a point where I knew I needed to allow things to dry overnight before adding the final touches, so I packed it in for the evening.
> 
> This morning I took a quick picture of some of the elements that I am using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was fitting considering the weather outside. I am glad that my presentation wouldn't be until the end, as winter projects are probably some of my favorites.
> 
> Today will be one of those magical days when everything will come together. I am excited to get started and should have some nice photos for you by tomorrow. Until then, you have to just wait (like I did) and try to imagine the finished project. (Yes - I can be a tease!)
> 
> On another note, Kieth's new SLDK539 pattern that I showed yesterday was a big hit. We did have a suggestion from our friend Jeanette to add "Artist" to the group of sayings offered in the pattern and Keith did just that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern not consists of four sayings - Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher and now Artist. I think they all apply!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. I know my day will be a good one. It is already!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Your weekend is just around the corner!


You have me really curious on the painting method. I'm interested to see how the lace is used to get the effect shown on your previous photo.


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching Paint Dry*
> 
> We had some catching up to do on our errands yesterday, so I got a late start at finishing up my project for the Art Play Date.
> 
> It actually felt really good to get out and get some fresh air. The world around us was like a winter wonderland - so beautiful with the freshly fallen snow - and it looks like something out of a movie. The snow was still falling yesterday, but it was a very tiny, fine snow and there was still a substantial amount of wind. But as I wake up today, it is bright out and calm and even prettier than yesterday. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I worked on my project for quite a while, and I am in the home stretch today. I hope to finish it up for the most part, and later on take some really nice presentation photos for my class. Then I want to set up a sub page on my site so that those who come in can see what it is all about. The classes can't be purchased until Sunday, so I feel that I still have a lot of time.
> 
> While my project isn't difficult of complicated, it consists of several different layers. Because of this, I could only go so far, and then I needed to allow the layers of paint to dry before proceeding. While I am usually a pretty patient person, I am anxious to see it all done, so I tried to busy myself with other thing in between things. I finally got to a point where I knew I needed to allow things to dry overnight before adding the final touches, so I packed it in for the evening.
> 
> This morning I took a quick picture of some of the elements that I am using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was fitting considering the weather outside. I am glad that my presentation wouldn't be until the end, as winter projects are probably some of my favorites.
> 
> Today will be one of those magical days when everything will come together. I am excited to get started and should have some nice photos for you by tomorrow. Until then, you have to just wait (like I did) and try to imagine the finished project. (Yes - I can be a tease!)
> 
> On another note, Kieth's new SLDK539 pattern that I showed yesterday was a big hit. We did have a suggestion from our friend Jeanette to add "Artist" to the group of sayings offered in the pattern and Keith did just that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern not consists of four sayings - Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher and now Artist. I think they all apply!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. I know my day will be a good one. It is already!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Your weekend is just around the corner!


Hey Shelia !!

I had a wonderful day and it was made better by reading about yours…nice work !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Watching Paint Dry*
> 
> We had some catching up to do on our errands yesterday, so I got a late start at finishing up my project for the Art Play Date.
> 
> It actually felt really good to get out and get some fresh air. The world around us was like a winter wonderland - so beautiful with the freshly fallen snow - and it looks like something out of a movie. The snow was still falling yesterday, but it was a very tiny, fine snow and there was still a substantial amount of wind. But as I wake up today, it is bright out and calm and even prettier than yesterday. It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I worked on my project for quite a while, and I am in the home stretch today. I hope to finish it up for the most part, and later on take some really nice presentation photos for my class. Then I want to set up a sub page on my site so that those who come in can see what it is all about. The classes can't be purchased until Sunday, so I feel that I still have a lot of time.
> 
> While my project isn't difficult of complicated, it consists of several different layers. Because of this, I could only go so far, and then I needed to allow the layers of paint to dry before proceeding. While I am usually a pretty patient person, I am anxious to see it all done, so I tried to busy myself with other thing in between things. I finally got to a point where I knew I needed to allow things to dry overnight before adding the final touches, so I packed it in for the evening.
> 
> This morning I took a quick picture of some of the elements that I am using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was fitting considering the weather outside. I am glad that my presentation wouldn't be until the end, as winter projects are probably some of my favorites.
> 
> Today will be one of those magical days when everything will come together. I am excited to get started and should have some nice photos for you by tomorrow. Until then, you have to just wait (like I did) and try to imagine the finished project. (Yes - I can be a tease!)
> 
> On another note, Kieth's new SLDK539 pattern that I showed yesterday was a big hit. We did have a suggestion from our friend Jeanette to add "Artist" to the group of sayings offered in the pattern and Keith did just that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern not consists of four sayings - Woodworker, Scroller, Teacher and now Artist. I think they all apply!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today. I know my day will be a good one. It is already!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Your weekend is just around the corner!


Thank you all! I am sorry I didn't respond yesterday, but I was completely lost in working on these projects.

Keith's plaques are really nice and doing really well. Thank you Roger for your kind words. 

Anna - there were many new techniques that I am learning about with this project. That is one of the reasons that I like it so much - it is fun for me as well. I can't wait to share them all with you!

Thank you Rob for your nice comment. I am glad you had a good one! Sometimes our days are what we make of them! Glad my post contributed in a good way to yours! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Art Play Date Projects DONE!*

It is with much relief that I am writing this morning. It isn't usual that I get stressed out over doing a project, but these past few weeks have been somewhat worrisome to me. I mentioned the other day that I was invited to participate in the Art Play Date online class event, and while I was thrilled to be asked to teach, I was somewhat intimidated.

After all, the line up of teachers included many teachers that I have followed and admired since I began painting. These were what we call the "big brushes". They were well-established, full of talent and had great followings. Even the newer teachers' work was in my opinion outstanding. I found myself wondering how I would ever measure up.

I had a project in mind since I was asked to join them a couple of months ago. With the Christmas holidays upon me I figured that I would think it through until afterwards, as I would have the entire month of January to take my time and work on it. But things began to pile up in January, and as I mentioned a couple of days ago, I have several different new ventures that I am working on and they quickly filled up these past couple of weeks. I don't remember ever working in so many directions at once, but one by one I ticked off project after project and finished every deadline on time. I was really proud.

I still had a full week to complete my Art Play Date project when I started on really implementing it last Saturday. But after struggling on it all day long, I wasn't feeling good about it and I felt like I hit the wall. I don't know if nerves got the best of me or what, but by Saturday night, I was near tears because I didn't know WHAT I was going to do about it and I only had a few days left.

I talked to the coordinator and creator of the Art Play Date - Kelly Hoernig - on Sunday. I had known Kelly from my Chapter of The Society of Decorative Painters that I belonged to when I lived in Chicago. I hadn't spoken to her in probably 10 years since I moved here to Canada but when we talked, it was as if we were old friends again. Kelly is wonderful! She is creative and understanding and oh- so talented! By the time our conversation ended, I felt I had a new direction and a new focus. I got to work.

Little by little the projects took shape in my mind. Everything didn't happen at once, and there were some stumbling blocks. But as with any new venture, I learned as I created and I figured out the best ways to do things and my confidence grew. It has been a full week of thinking and trials and errors and late nights working, but last night around 10pm I could finally look at my projects and call them "FINISHED" and feel really good about them. I set up my photography tent and got some photos of the projects for you all to see today. I am rather happy with them.

What I am going to teach are some techniques in texture and painting in the form or two Victorian Ice Skates:










The pink skate measures about 10" tall and 7" wide and the blue skate measures about 8" tall by 10" wide. They are cut from wood and painted using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste (www.margotclark.com)

The blue skate also teaches a process for applying a fine crackle medium:










And both skates are embellished with beautiful crystal rhinestones, ribbon and lace:










There is a wealth of techniques included in these - including the antiquing process to make them look 'old'. But I am also going to show photos tomorrow of how they looked BEFORE the antiquing process was done so those who like something a bit more contemporary will enjoy them as well. (You have to come back tomorrow to see that!)

I will be selling the wood kits for these projects, which will include the two skates as well as the six snowflake embellishment charms. Information will be on my site on SUNDAY - the launching day for Art Play Date. I will be offering a discount for the kits for those who sign up for Play Date through my link. 

But I didn't stop there . . .

I wanted to also demonstrate how to paint on a REAL skate. So as a bonus part for my class lesson, I am going to include a second video which will show how to prep and paint on a real ice skate. I made my sample in more of a contemporary style, for those with contemporary taste:










I found this pair of skates at my local second hand store for only $3.00! I will use the mate for this to demonstrate on when I make the video. I also used Margot's MUD on this skate to create the pretty poinsettia motif:










As you can see, the entire skate simply SHIMMERS! I finished the other side with a little snowflake design:










And (of course!) used some hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them all! It is a totally different look, but the process can be done using any color or any design.

I hope that people will like the class.

Today I am preparing the special Art Play Date Page on my website so that people can sign up for the class. Part of our compensation for teaching the class is based on who signs up through our affiliate link so I hope if you decide to join us you consider doing so at my site. I am offering a discount on the wood kit for this project for those who do come through my site. Details will be up there on Sunday.

I hope this intrigues many of you. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, there is really no fussy technique involved in creating these beautiful pieces and they are a great deal of FUN to make! They are a great way to stretch your creativity and from what I am seeing from the other teachers, the entire course is going to be amazing! So many beautiful projects and techniques to learn! I hope you join us!

It is sunny and calm here today and looks to be a beautiful weekend. I hope you have a fabulous one as well. Have fun and do something creative to feed your soul!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *My Art Play Date Projects DONE!*
> 
> It is with much relief that I am writing this morning. It isn't usual that I get stressed out over doing a project, but these past few weeks have been somewhat worrisome to me. I mentioned the other day that I was invited to participate in the Art Play Date online class event, and while I was thrilled to be asked to teach, I was somewhat intimidated.
> 
> After all, the line up of teachers included many teachers that I have followed and admired since I began painting. These were what we call the "big brushes". They were well-established, full of talent and had great followings. Even the newer teachers' work was in my opinion outstanding. I found myself wondering how I would ever measure up.
> 
> I had a project in mind since I was asked to join them a couple of months ago. With the Christmas holidays upon me I figured that I would think it through until afterwards, as I would have the entire month of January to take my time and work on it. But things began to pile up in January, and as I mentioned a couple of days ago, I have several different new ventures that I am working on and they quickly filled up these past couple of weeks. I don't remember ever working in so many directions at once, but one by one I ticked off project after project and finished every deadline on time. I was really proud.
> 
> I still had a full week to complete my Art Play Date project when I started on really implementing it last Saturday. But after struggling on it all day long, I wasn't feeling good about it and I felt like I hit the wall. I don't know if nerves got the best of me or what, but by Saturday night, I was near tears because I didn't know WHAT I was going to do about it and I only had a few days left.
> 
> I talked to the coordinator and creator of the Art Play Date - Kelly Hoernig - on Sunday. I had known Kelly from my Chapter of The Society of Decorative Painters that I belonged to when I lived in Chicago. I hadn't spoken to her in probably 10 years since I moved here to Canada but when we talked, it was as if we were old friends again. Kelly is wonderful! She is creative and understanding and oh- so talented! By the time our conversation ended, I felt I had a new direction and a new focus. I got to work.
> 
> Little by little the projects took shape in my mind. Everything didn't happen at once, and there were some stumbling blocks. But as with any new venture, I learned as I created and I figured out the best ways to do things and my confidence grew. It has been a full week of thinking and trials and errors and late nights working, but last night around 10pm I could finally look at my projects and call them "FINISHED" and feel really good about them. I set up my photography tent and got some photos of the projects for you all to see today. I am rather happy with them.
> 
> What I am going to teach are some techniques in texture and painting in the form or two Victorian Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink skate measures about 10" tall and 7" wide and the blue skate measures about 8" tall by 10" wide. They are cut from wood and painted using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste (www.margotclark.com)
> 
> The blue skate also teaches a process for applying a fine crackle medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both skates are embellished with beautiful crystal rhinestones, ribbon and lace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of techniques included in these - including the antiquing process to make them look 'old'. But I am also going to show photos tomorrow of how they looked BEFORE the antiquing process was done so those who like something a bit more contemporary will enjoy them as well. (You have to come back tomorrow to see that!)
> 
> I will be selling the wood kits for these projects, which will include the two skates as well as the six snowflake embellishment charms. Information will be on my site on SUNDAY - the launching day for Art Play Date. I will be offering a discount for the kits for those who sign up for Play Date through my link.
> 
> But I didn't stop there . . .
> 
> I wanted to also demonstrate how to paint on a REAL skate. So as a bonus part for my class lesson, I am going to include a second video which will show how to prep and paint on a real ice skate. I made my sample in more of a contemporary style, for those with contemporary taste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pair of skates at my local second hand store for only $3.00! I will use the mate for this to demonstrate on when I make the video. I also used Margot's MUD on this skate to create the pretty poinsettia motif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the entire skate simply SHIMMERS! I finished the other side with a little snowflake design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And (of course!) used some hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them all! It is a totally different look, but the process can be done using any color or any design.
> 
> I hope that people will like the class.
> 
> Today I am preparing the special Art Play Date Page on my website so that people can sign up for the class. Part of our compensation for teaching the class is based on who signs up through our affiliate link so I hope if you decide to join us you consider doing so at my site. I am offering a discount on the wood kit for this project for those who do come through my site. Details will be up there on Sunday.
> 
> I hope this intrigues many of you. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, there is really no fussy technique involved in creating these beautiful pieces and they are a great deal of FUN to make! They are a great way to stretch your creativity and from what I am seeing from the other teachers, the entire course is going to be amazing! So many beautiful projects and techniques to learn! I hope you join us!
> 
> It is sunny and calm here today and looks to be a beautiful weekend. I hope you have a fabulous one as well. Have fun and do something creative to feed your soul!


I love these! when you showed a preview I was really hoping they were some sort of shoe.
So much fun. I love how much I can learn when doing one of your projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Art Play Date Projects DONE!*
> 
> It is with much relief that I am writing this morning. It isn't usual that I get stressed out over doing a project, but these past few weeks have been somewhat worrisome to me. I mentioned the other day that I was invited to participate in the Art Play Date online class event, and while I was thrilled to be asked to teach, I was somewhat intimidated.
> 
> After all, the line up of teachers included many teachers that I have followed and admired since I began painting. These were what we call the "big brushes". They were well-established, full of talent and had great followings. Even the newer teachers' work was in my opinion outstanding. I found myself wondering how I would ever measure up.
> 
> I had a project in mind since I was asked to join them a couple of months ago. With the Christmas holidays upon me I figured that I would think it through until afterwards, as I would have the entire month of January to take my time and work on it. But things began to pile up in January, and as I mentioned a couple of days ago, I have several different new ventures that I am working on and they quickly filled up these past couple of weeks. I don't remember ever working in so many directions at once, but one by one I ticked off project after project and finished every deadline on time. I was really proud.
> 
> I still had a full week to complete my Art Play Date project when I started on really implementing it last Saturday. But after struggling on it all day long, I wasn't feeling good about it and I felt like I hit the wall. I don't know if nerves got the best of me or what, but by Saturday night, I was near tears because I didn't know WHAT I was going to do about it and I only had a few days left.
> 
> I talked to the coordinator and creator of the Art Play Date - Kelly Hoernig - on Sunday. I had known Kelly from my Chapter of The Society of Decorative Painters that I belonged to when I lived in Chicago. I hadn't spoken to her in probably 10 years since I moved here to Canada but when we talked, it was as if we were old friends again. Kelly is wonderful! She is creative and understanding and oh- so talented! By the time our conversation ended, I felt I had a new direction and a new focus. I got to work.
> 
> Little by little the projects took shape in my mind. Everything didn't happen at once, and there were some stumbling blocks. But as with any new venture, I learned as I created and I figured out the best ways to do things and my confidence grew. It has been a full week of thinking and trials and errors and late nights working, but last night around 10pm I could finally look at my projects and call them "FINISHED" and feel really good about them. I set up my photography tent and got some photos of the projects for you all to see today. I am rather happy with them.
> 
> What I am going to teach are some techniques in texture and painting in the form or two Victorian Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink skate measures about 10" tall and 7" wide and the blue skate measures about 8" tall by 10" wide. They are cut from wood and painted using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste (www.margotclark.com)
> 
> The blue skate also teaches a process for applying a fine crackle medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both skates are embellished with beautiful crystal rhinestones, ribbon and lace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of techniques included in these - including the antiquing process to make them look 'old'. But I am also going to show photos tomorrow of how they looked BEFORE the antiquing process was done so those who like something a bit more contemporary will enjoy them as well. (You have to come back tomorrow to see that!)
> 
> I will be selling the wood kits for these projects, which will include the two skates as well as the six snowflake embellishment charms. Information will be on my site on SUNDAY - the launching day for Art Play Date. I will be offering a discount for the kits for those who sign up for Play Date through my link.
> 
> But I didn't stop there . . .
> 
> I wanted to also demonstrate how to paint on a REAL skate. So as a bonus part for my class lesson, I am going to include a second video which will show how to prep and paint on a real ice skate. I made my sample in more of a contemporary style, for those with contemporary taste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pair of skates at my local second hand store for only $3.00! I will use the mate for this to demonstrate on when I make the video. I also used Margot's MUD on this skate to create the pretty poinsettia motif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the entire skate simply SHIMMERS! I finished the other side with a little snowflake design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And (of course!) used some hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them all! It is a totally different look, but the process can be done using any color or any design.
> 
> I hope that people will like the class.
> 
> Today I am preparing the special Art Play Date Page on my website so that people can sign up for the class. Part of our compensation for teaching the class is based on who signs up through our affiliate link so I hope if you decide to join us you consider doing so at my site. I am offering a discount on the wood kit for this project for those who do come through my site. Details will be up there on Sunday.
> 
> I hope this intrigues many of you. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, there is really no fussy technique involved in creating these beautiful pieces and they are a great deal of FUN to make! They are a great way to stretch your creativity and from what I am seeing from the other teachers, the entire course is going to be amazing! So many beautiful projects and techniques to learn! I hope you join us!
> 
> It is sunny and calm here today and looks to be a beautiful weekend. I hope you have a fabulous one as well. Have fun and do something creative to feed your soul!


I am glad you like them Katie! they are so much fun to make, and easy too! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Art Play Date Projects DONE!*
> 
> It is with much relief that I am writing this morning. It isn't usual that I get stressed out over doing a project, but these past few weeks have been somewhat worrisome to me. I mentioned the other day that I was invited to participate in the Art Play Date online class event, and while I was thrilled to be asked to teach, I was somewhat intimidated.
> 
> After all, the line up of teachers included many teachers that I have followed and admired since I began painting. These were what we call the "big brushes". They were well-established, full of talent and had great followings. Even the newer teachers' work was in my opinion outstanding. I found myself wondering how I would ever measure up.
> 
> I had a project in mind since I was asked to join them a couple of months ago. With the Christmas holidays upon me I figured that I would think it through until afterwards, as I would have the entire month of January to take my time and work on it. But things began to pile up in January, and as I mentioned a couple of days ago, I have several different new ventures that I am working on and they quickly filled up these past couple of weeks. I don't remember ever working in so many directions at once, but one by one I ticked off project after project and finished every deadline on time. I was really proud.
> 
> I still had a full week to complete my Art Play Date project when I started on really implementing it last Saturday. But after struggling on it all day long, I wasn't feeling good about it and I felt like I hit the wall. I don't know if nerves got the best of me or what, but by Saturday night, I was near tears because I didn't know WHAT I was going to do about it and I only had a few days left.
> 
> I talked to the coordinator and creator of the Art Play Date - Kelly Hoernig - on Sunday. I had known Kelly from my Chapter of The Society of Decorative Painters that I belonged to when I lived in Chicago. I hadn't spoken to her in probably 10 years since I moved here to Canada but when we talked, it was as if we were old friends again. Kelly is wonderful! She is creative and understanding and oh- so talented! By the time our conversation ended, I felt I had a new direction and a new focus. I got to work.
> 
> Little by little the projects took shape in my mind. Everything didn't happen at once, and there were some stumbling blocks. But as with any new venture, I learned as I created and I figured out the best ways to do things and my confidence grew. It has been a full week of thinking and trials and errors and late nights working, but last night around 10pm I could finally look at my projects and call them "FINISHED" and feel really good about them. I set up my photography tent and got some photos of the projects for you all to see today. I am rather happy with them.
> 
> What I am going to teach are some techniques in texture and painting in the form or two Victorian Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink skate measures about 10" tall and 7" wide and the blue skate measures about 8" tall by 10" wide. They are cut from wood and painted using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste (www.margotclark.com)
> 
> The blue skate also teaches a process for applying a fine crackle medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both skates are embellished with beautiful crystal rhinestones, ribbon and lace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of techniques included in these - including the antiquing process to make them look 'old'. But I am also going to show photos tomorrow of how they looked BEFORE the antiquing process was done so those who like something a bit more contemporary will enjoy them as well. (You have to come back tomorrow to see that!)
> 
> I will be selling the wood kits for these projects, which will include the two skates as well as the six snowflake embellishment charms. Information will be on my site on SUNDAY - the launching day for Art Play Date. I will be offering a discount for the kits for those who sign up for Play Date through my link.
> 
> But I didn't stop there . . .
> 
> I wanted to also demonstrate how to paint on a REAL skate. So as a bonus part for my class lesson, I am going to include a second video which will show how to prep and paint on a real ice skate. I made my sample in more of a contemporary style, for those with contemporary taste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pair of skates at my local second hand store for only $3.00! I will use the mate for this to demonstrate on when I make the video. I also used Margot's MUD on this skate to create the pretty poinsettia motif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the entire skate simply SHIMMERS! I finished the other side with a little snowflake design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And (of course!) used some hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them all! It is a totally different look, but the process can be done using any color or any design.
> 
> I hope that people will like the class.
> 
> Today I am preparing the special Art Play Date Page on my website so that people can sign up for the class. Part of our compensation for teaching the class is based on who signs up through our affiliate link so I hope if you decide to join us you consider doing so at my site. I am offering a discount on the wood kit for this project for those who do come through my site. Details will be up there on Sunday.
> 
> I hope this intrigues many of you. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, there is really no fussy technique involved in creating these beautiful pieces and they are a great deal of FUN to make! They are a great way to stretch your creativity and from what I am seeing from the other teachers, the entire course is going to be amazing! So many beautiful projects and techniques to learn! I hope you join us!
> 
> It is sunny and calm here today and looks to be a beautiful weekend. I hope you have a fabulous one as well. Have fun and do something creative to feed your soul!


The wooden skates are stunning Sheila! Great idea for a gift for a figure skater. Love the way you painted the real skates too. A great way for someone to use their old skates when they are ready to hang them up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Art Play Date Projects DONE!*
> 
> It is with much relief that I am writing this morning. It isn't usual that I get stressed out over doing a project, but these past few weeks have been somewhat worrisome to me. I mentioned the other day that I was invited to participate in the Art Play Date online class event, and while I was thrilled to be asked to teach, I was somewhat intimidated.
> 
> After all, the line up of teachers included many teachers that I have followed and admired since I began painting. These were what we call the "big brushes". They were well-established, full of talent and had great followings. Even the newer teachers' work was in my opinion outstanding. I found myself wondering how I would ever measure up.
> 
> I had a project in mind since I was asked to join them a couple of months ago. With the Christmas holidays upon me I figured that I would think it through until afterwards, as I would have the entire month of January to take my time and work on it. But things began to pile up in January, and as I mentioned a couple of days ago, I have several different new ventures that I am working on and they quickly filled up these past couple of weeks. I don't remember ever working in so many directions at once, but one by one I ticked off project after project and finished every deadline on time. I was really proud.
> 
> I still had a full week to complete my Art Play Date project when I started on really implementing it last Saturday. But after struggling on it all day long, I wasn't feeling good about it and I felt like I hit the wall. I don't know if nerves got the best of me or what, but by Saturday night, I was near tears because I didn't know WHAT I was going to do about it and I only had a few days left.
> 
> I talked to the coordinator and creator of the Art Play Date - Kelly Hoernig - on Sunday. I had known Kelly from my Chapter of The Society of Decorative Painters that I belonged to when I lived in Chicago. I hadn't spoken to her in probably 10 years since I moved here to Canada but when we talked, it was as if we were old friends again. Kelly is wonderful! She is creative and understanding and oh- so talented! By the time our conversation ended, I felt I had a new direction and a new focus. I got to work.
> 
> Little by little the projects took shape in my mind. Everything didn't happen at once, and there were some stumbling blocks. But as with any new venture, I learned as I created and I figured out the best ways to do things and my confidence grew. It has been a full week of thinking and trials and errors and late nights working, but last night around 10pm I could finally look at my projects and call them "FINISHED" and feel really good about them. I set up my photography tent and got some photos of the projects for you all to see today. I am rather happy with them.
> 
> What I am going to teach are some techniques in texture and painting in the form or two Victorian Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink skate measures about 10" tall and 7" wide and the blue skate measures about 8" tall by 10" wide. They are cut from wood and painted using Margot Clark's MUD texture paste (www.margotclark.com)
> 
> The blue skate also teaches a process for applying a fine crackle medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both skates are embellished with beautiful crystal rhinestones, ribbon and lace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of techniques included in these - including the antiquing process to make them look 'old'. But I am also going to show photos tomorrow of how they looked BEFORE the antiquing process was done so those who like something a bit more contemporary will enjoy them as well. (You have to come back tomorrow to see that!)
> 
> I will be selling the wood kits for these projects, which will include the two skates as well as the six snowflake embellishment charms. Information will be on my site on SUNDAY - the launching day for Art Play Date. I will be offering a discount for the kits for those who sign up for Play Date through my link.
> 
> But I didn't stop there . . .
> 
> I wanted to also demonstrate how to paint on a REAL skate. So as a bonus part for my class lesson, I am going to include a second video which will show how to prep and paint on a real ice skate. I made my sample in more of a contemporary style, for those with contemporary taste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pair of skates at my local second hand store for only $3.00! I will use the mate for this to demonstrate on when I make the video. I also used Margot's MUD on this skate to create the pretty poinsettia motif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the entire skate simply SHIMMERS! I finished the other side with a little snowflake design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And (of course!) used some hot fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada on them all! It is a totally different look, but the process can be done using any color or any design.
> 
> I hope that people will like the class.
> 
> Today I am preparing the special Art Play Date Page on my website so that people can sign up for the class. Part of our compensation for teaching the class is based on who signs up through our affiliate link so I hope if you decide to join us you consider doing so at my site. I am offering a discount on the wood kit for this project for those who do come through my site. Details will be up there on Sunday.
> 
> I hope this intrigues many of you. Whether you are a woodworker or a painter, there is really no fussy technique involved in creating these beautiful pieces and they are a great deal of FUN to make! They are a great way to stretch your creativity and from what I am seeing from the other teachers, the entire course is going to be amazing! So many beautiful projects and techniques to learn! I hope you join us!
> 
> It is sunny and calm here today and looks to be a beautiful weekend. I hope you have a fabulous one as well. Have fun and do something creative to feed your soul!


Thank you Anna! I have another, more contemporary look for the wooden skates as well. I am taking pictures tonight for tomorrow. they are still frilly and pretty, but not 'antique' looking! 

I am glad you like them. I am getting excited about the course!

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*One More Version of Ice Skates*

One of the biggest problems that I have is deciding on a 'version' of how to make a certain design. I suppose that I have been designing so long, that I realize that not everyone has the same taste and preferences. It is rare that when I think of something new to make that I only think of it in one way. Since I design things for a living, I always try to appeal to the most people possible. This often means including more than one style of the same item, and allowing the customers to choose which way they prefer to make it.

I don't think this is all bad though, as it encourages my customers to put a bit of themselves into what they are making. While I never mind when someone follows my patterns to the letter, I always find it fun and exciting when I see people adding their own spin on my base designs. After all - that is what I feel designing is all about. I don't expect that we all do everything in exactly the same way and have things with identical outcomes. Wouldn't that be just a little bit boring?

In one of my painting groups on Facebook, someone suggested last night that for our next seasonal exchange (we have exchanges for all the holidays within our group) we all take the same design and do our own spin on it. This excited me a lot, as each of us has our own styles and it makes the exchange a lot more fun. I can't wait to see what my talented friends come up with!

With that said, I have created another version of my skate project for my Art Play Date online class. What I showed in yesterday's blog was an "Antiqued" version of the skates, where they were made to look old using some tan washes and crackle paint. On those skates, all the trims were creme or off-white in color, to depict an aged look, and I used some Aurora Boralis rhinestones to pick up the soft pink and blue tones. I really liked them a lot:

But not everyone likes that 'aged, antique' look. Some like a cleaner, more modern look to things. So I also wanted to show another version of the same skates without the antiquing process added on:










While I used pretty much the same pattern, I made a few changes to keep these skates looking newer and fresh. On both skates, I changed the laces to white:










I eliminated the tan wash on them and on the blue skate I added a layer of clear Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint to make it shimmer:










For both the skates, I replaced the beautiful antique-looking lace with some pretty white boa at the top:










I kept the snowflakes pure white and added silver Glitter Paint to them:










And finally, all the rhinestones that I used on both skates were crystal clear:










You can see the difference of the two versions here:










I realize that it is a bit more work to do things like this, but I like to show how many different ways we can create something from the same concept. I hope that everyone enjoys seeing things like this and takes the opportunity to explore something new.

The Art Play Date kicks off tomorrow (Feb 1st) and I am finishing up posting things on my Art Play Date page on my site. I will be offering the Ice Skate Wood Kits at a $7 discount, or my customers can choose the Witch Boot pattern as a Free Bonus for signing up through my website.










SLDP225 Mud Witch's Boots

You don't have to purchase the class to order the wood skates, either. I am sure that they will have many uses for many people. They should be available on my site by later on today. Everyone really seemed to like them as well.

This is a huge honor for me to be involved with this so I hope you stop by and see more of what it is all about.

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Version of Ice Skates*
> 
> One of the biggest problems that I have is deciding on a 'version' of how to make a certain design. I suppose that I have been designing so long, that I realize that not everyone has the same taste and preferences. It is rare that when I think of something new to make that I only think of it in one way. Since I design things for a living, I always try to appeal to the most people possible. This often means including more than one style of the same item, and allowing the customers to choose which way they prefer to make it.
> 
> I don't think this is all bad though, as it encourages my customers to put a bit of themselves into what they are making. While I never mind when someone follows my patterns to the letter, I always find it fun and exciting when I see people adding their own spin on my base designs. After all - that is what I feel designing is all about. I don't expect that we all do everything in exactly the same way and have things with identical outcomes. Wouldn't that be just a little bit boring?
> 
> In one of my painting groups on Facebook, someone suggested last night that for our next seasonal exchange (we have exchanges for all the holidays within our group) we all take the same design and do our own spin on it. This excited me a lot, as each of us has our own styles and it makes the exchange a lot more fun. I can't wait to see what my talented friends come up with!
> 
> With that said, I have created another version of my skate project for my Art Play Date online class. What I showed in yesterday's blog was an "Antiqued" version of the skates, where they were made to look old using some tan washes and crackle paint. On those skates, all the trims were creme or off-white in color, to depict an aged look, and I used some Aurora Boralis rhinestones to pick up the soft pink and blue tones. I really liked them a lot:
> 
> But not everyone likes that 'aged, antique' look. Some like a cleaner, more modern look to things. So I also wanted to show another version of the same skates without the antiquing process added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I used pretty much the same pattern, I made a few changes to keep these skates looking newer and fresh. On both skates, I changed the laces to white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eliminated the tan wash on them and on the blue skate I added a layer of clear Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint to make it shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For both the skates, I replaced the beautiful antique-looking lace with some pretty white boa at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept the snowflakes pure white and added silver Glitter Paint to them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, all the rhinestones that I used on both skates were crystal clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the difference of the two versions here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that it is a bit more work to do things like this, but I like to show how many different ways we can create something from the same concept. I hope that everyone enjoys seeing things like this and takes the opportunity to explore something new.
> 
> The Art Play Date kicks off tomorrow (Feb 1st) and I am finishing up posting things on my Art Play Date page on my site. I will be offering the Ice Skate Wood Kits at a $7 discount, or my customers can choose the Witch Boot pattern as a Free Bonus for signing up through my website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP225 Mud Witch's Boots
> 
> You don't have to purchase the class to order the wood skates, either. I am sure that they will have many uses for many people. They should be available on my site by later on today. Everyone really seemed to like them as well.
> 
> This is a huge honor for me to be involved with this so I hope you stop by and see more of what it is all about.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


I really like your magical, mystical and whimsical designs. Always cool to see. It's like ice cream for the eyes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *One More Version of Ice Skates*
> 
> One of the biggest problems that I have is deciding on a 'version' of how to make a certain design. I suppose that I have been designing so long, that I realize that not everyone has the same taste and preferences. It is rare that when I think of something new to make that I only think of it in one way. Since I design things for a living, I always try to appeal to the most people possible. This often means including more than one style of the same item, and allowing the customers to choose which way they prefer to make it.
> 
> I don't think this is all bad though, as it encourages my customers to put a bit of themselves into what they are making. While I never mind when someone follows my patterns to the letter, I always find it fun and exciting when I see people adding their own spin on my base designs. After all - that is what I feel designing is all about. I don't expect that we all do everything in exactly the same way and have things with identical outcomes. Wouldn't that be just a little bit boring?
> 
> In one of my painting groups on Facebook, someone suggested last night that for our next seasonal exchange (we have exchanges for all the holidays within our group) we all take the same design and do our own spin on it. This excited me a lot, as each of us has our own styles and it makes the exchange a lot more fun. I can't wait to see what my talented friends come up with!
> 
> With that said, I have created another version of my skate project for my Art Play Date online class. What I showed in yesterday's blog was an "Antiqued" version of the skates, where they were made to look old using some tan washes and crackle paint. On those skates, all the trims were creme or off-white in color, to depict an aged look, and I used some Aurora Boralis rhinestones to pick up the soft pink and blue tones. I really liked them a lot:
> 
> But not everyone likes that 'aged, antique' look. Some like a cleaner, more modern look to things. So I also wanted to show another version of the same skates without the antiquing process added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I used pretty much the same pattern, I made a few changes to keep these skates looking newer and fresh. On both skates, I changed the laces to white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eliminated the tan wash on them and on the blue skate I added a layer of clear Glamour Dust Fine Glitter paint to make it shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For both the skates, I replaced the beautiful antique-looking lace with some pretty white boa at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept the snowflakes pure white and added silver Glitter Paint to them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, all the rhinestones that I used on both skates were crystal clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the difference of the two versions here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that it is a bit more work to do things like this, but I like to show how many different ways we can create something from the same concept. I hope that everyone enjoys seeing things like this and takes the opportunity to explore something new.
> 
> The Art Play Date kicks off tomorrow (Feb 1st) and I am finishing up posting things on my Art Play Date page on my site. I will be offering the Ice Skate Wood Kits at a $7 discount, or my customers can choose the Witch Boot pattern as a Free Bonus for signing up through my website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP225 Mud Witch's Boots
> 
> You don't have to purchase the class to order the wood skates, either. I am sure that they will have many uses for many people. They should be available on my site by later on today. Everyone really seemed to like them as well.
> 
> This is a huge honor for me to be involved with this so I hope you stop by and see more of what it is all about.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!


Thank you so much Roger! I always appreciate your kind words and input! Have a wonderful Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Art Play Date" 2015 Launched!*

Well, it seemed like January just flew by! What has started out to be a mild winter has turned into a lot of snow, wind and sleet. I think that yesterday we had the biggest snowfall yet for this year, and they are predicting 30-40 more cm of snow tomorrow. Winter is definitely here.

I think the month went by quickly for me because I had so much to do. My work schedule was even what I would consider heavy - and it takes a lot for that to be the case. I had several deadlines to get my submissions into different online and paper publications on time, as well as a site update and the usual tasks of the business, and it has kept me pretty much jumping for the entire month of January.

No wonder it went quickly!

But I am proud to say that I met every deadline on time, and I can finally take a short time to just BREATH and enjoy things for a bit. But not for too long - as I have many new project that I want to create!

Those of you who have been reading already know of the Art Play Date course that I am involved in. I was invited to participate as one of the 25 teachers for this years' course. I spent most of the last week working on and creating my "Skating Party" project for the event, and today is the day that sign ups begin. (And I am READY!)

I am NOT a great sales person when it comes to my own work. I don't mind talking about it here, as I like showing you all what I am up to, but getting out there and selling has never been one of my strong points. When I was in high school I tried selling Avon for a while, but it felt unnatural and awkward for me and my 'career' only lasted a few weeks. As an artist I would rather give things away than sell them. But that is just my nature.

The one part of the Art Play Date that I am not thrilled with is the selling side. Our payment for teaching our projects is based (in part) on who signs up through our affiliate link on our site. There is computer software that tracks that so that each teacher gets paid according to how many participants came to the sign up page through her link. This is new to me and I am not used to that type of arrangement. It is weird because I have so much admiration and respect for the other teachers in this group and so far the projects that I see from them have been AMAZING! But it is a bit intimidating nonetheless and I hope I do OK.

Many of the other teachers are offering incentives for people to sign up with them. I decided to give a discount on the wood kit for the ice skates for those who choose to sign up through me. Each person that signs up through my link will receive $7 off the wood kit for the class, which includes two skates, the snowflake charms and the silver wire to hang them. For those who already cut their own wood pieces, I am offering another choice of the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots pattern in lieu of the discount. I thought they would like this very popular project and it would be a fair substitute.

I made up this banner for my other social media sites:




  






If you click on it, it should bring you to my affiliate page and give you more information about my project. I hope it is easy to understand.

I realize that selling is part of the business of designing, and I also realize that getting out of my comfort zone is teaching me new business skills. Without the "business" end of things, I suppose I wouldn't be able to design and do what I love every day. It is just part of the package.

I really do hope you consider taking the course. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, it is a wonderful opportunity to be exposed to 25 of the best teachers available. There will be a wonderful variety of projects that will suit all tastes and skill levels and you are able to download the written parts of the lessons and have them forever. The videos can be viewed for a full year, which means that you can do so on your own schedule, when you have time to relax and enjoy them.

I really do love the idea of this program. When it was launched last year, I jumped in to join immediately.

Did I make all the projects?

No. But I did look at most of the videos and I learned a lot of great tips and techniques that I wouldn't have learned otherwise. And I have a folder on my computer with all my written lessons, so I can go back and do the projects next week or next year or whenever. I felt that I more than got my moneys worth. AND I supported my favorite teachers. (I want them to stick around, so I support them when I can!)

I am truly excited about this course, and I probably will be mentioning it several times a week in my future posts. I apologies in advance for that, but I know many that only read my blog here occasionally and I think it is something that many people will enjoy.

I am going to take it slow today. I have a Valentine exchange that needs to go out tomorrow (if we have mail service that is!!) and I want to finish up the package and get it ready. I am also working on painting some new furniture that Keith built for yet another organizational project for our little place here. That will be fun to watch come to life, I hope.

Take care and stay warm. I hope my friends who have been hit with snow will remain safe and warm.

A wonderful and happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Art Play Date" 2015 Launched!*
> 
> Well, it seemed like January just flew by! What has started out to be a mild winter has turned into a lot of snow, wind and sleet. I think that yesterday we had the biggest snowfall yet for this year, and they are predicting 30-40 more cm of snow tomorrow. Winter is definitely here.
> 
> I think the month went by quickly for me because I had so much to do. My work schedule was even what I would consider heavy - and it takes a lot for that to be the case. I had several deadlines to get my submissions into different online and paper publications on time, as well as a site update and the usual tasks of the business, and it has kept me pretty much jumping for the entire month of January.
> 
> No wonder it went quickly!
> 
> But I am proud to say that I met every deadline on time, and I can finally take a short time to just BREATH and enjoy things for a bit. But not for too long - as I have many new project that I want to create!
> 
> Those of you who have been reading already know of the Art Play Date course that I am involved in. I was invited to participate as one of the 25 teachers for this years' course. I spent most of the last week working on and creating my "Skating Party" project for the event, and today is the day that sign ups begin. (And I am READY!)
> 
> I am NOT a great sales person when it comes to my own work. I don't mind talking about it here, as I like showing you all what I am up to, but getting out there and selling has never been one of my strong points. When I was in high school I tried selling Avon for a while, but it felt unnatural and awkward for me and my 'career' only lasted a few weeks. As an artist I would rather give things away than sell them. But that is just my nature.
> 
> The one part of the Art Play Date that I am not thrilled with is the selling side. Our payment for teaching our projects is based (in part) on who signs up through our affiliate link on our site. There is computer software that tracks that so that each teacher gets paid according to how many participants came to the sign up page through her link. This is new to me and I am not used to that type of arrangement. It is weird because I have so much admiration and respect for the other teachers in this group and so far the projects that I see from them have been AMAZING! But it is a bit intimidating nonetheless and I hope I do OK.
> 
> Many of the other teachers are offering incentives for people to sign up with them. I decided to give a discount on the wood kit for the ice skates for those who choose to sign up through me. Each person that signs up through my link will receive $7 off the wood kit for the class, which includes two skates, the snowflake charms and the silver wire to hang them. For those who already cut their own wood pieces, I am offering another choice of the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots pattern in lieu of the discount. I thought they would like this very popular project and it would be a fair substitute.
> 
> I made up this banner for my other social media sites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on it, it should bring you to my affiliate page and give you more information about my project. I hope it is easy to understand.
> 
> I realize that selling is part of the business of designing, and I also realize that getting out of my comfort zone is teaching me new business skills. Without the "business" end of things, I suppose I wouldn't be able to design and do what I love every day. It is just part of the package.
> 
> I really do hope you consider taking the course. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, it is a wonderful opportunity to be exposed to 25 of the best teachers available. There will be a wonderful variety of projects that will suit all tastes and skill levels and you are able to download the written parts of the lessons and have them forever. The videos can be viewed for a full year, which means that you can do so on your own schedule, when you have time to relax and enjoy them.
> 
> I really do love the idea of this program. When it was launched last year, I jumped in to join immediately.
> 
> Did I make all the projects?
> 
> No. But I did look at most of the videos and I learned a lot of great tips and techniques that I wouldn't have learned otherwise. And I have a folder on my computer with all my written lessons, so I can go back and do the projects next week or next year or whenever. I felt that I more than got my moneys worth. AND I supported my favorite teachers. (I want them to stick around, so I support them when I can!)
> 
> I am truly excited about this course, and I probably will be mentioning it several times a week in my future posts. I apologies in advance for that, but I know many that only read my blog here occasionally and I think it is something that many people will enjoy.
> 
> I am going to take it slow today. I have a Valentine exchange that needs to go out tomorrow (if we have mail service that is!!) and I want to finish up the package and get it ready. I am also working on painting some new furniture that Keith built for yet another organizational project for our little place here. That will be fun to watch come to life, I hope.
> 
> Take care and stay warm. I hope my friends who have been hit with snow will remain safe and warm.
> 
> A wonderful and happy Sunday to you all!


Your Playdate page looks great Sheila. It's a wonderful idea - and very reasonably priced to have access to so many talented artists and their projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Art Play Date" 2015 Launched!*
> 
> Well, it seemed like January just flew by! What has started out to be a mild winter has turned into a lot of snow, wind and sleet. I think that yesterday we had the biggest snowfall yet for this year, and they are predicting 30-40 more cm of snow tomorrow. Winter is definitely here.
> 
> I think the month went by quickly for me because I had so much to do. My work schedule was even what I would consider heavy - and it takes a lot for that to be the case. I had several deadlines to get my submissions into different online and paper publications on time, as well as a site update and the usual tasks of the business, and it has kept me pretty much jumping for the entire month of January.
> 
> No wonder it went quickly!
> 
> But I am proud to say that I met every deadline on time, and I can finally take a short time to just BREATH and enjoy things for a bit. But not for too long - as I have many new project that I want to create!
> 
> Those of you who have been reading already know of the Art Play Date course that I am involved in. I was invited to participate as one of the 25 teachers for this years' course. I spent most of the last week working on and creating my "Skating Party" project for the event, and today is the day that sign ups begin. (And I am READY!)
> 
> I am NOT a great sales person when it comes to my own work. I don't mind talking about it here, as I like showing you all what I am up to, but getting out there and selling has never been one of my strong points. When I was in high school I tried selling Avon for a while, but it felt unnatural and awkward for me and my 'career' only lasted a few weeks. As an artist I would rather give things away than sell them. But that is just my nature.
> 
> The one part of the Art Play Date that I am not thrilled with is the selling side. Our payment for teaching our projects is based (in part) on who signs up through our affiliate link on our site. There is computer software that tracks that so that each teacher gets paid according to how many participants came to the sign up page through her link. This is new to me and I am not used to that type of arrangement. It is weird because I have so much admiration and respect for the other teachers in this group and so far the projects that I see from them have been AMAZING! But it is a bit intimidating nonetheless and I hope I do OK.
> 
> Many of the other teachers are offering incentives for people to sign up with them. I decided to give a discount on the wood kit for the ice skates for those who choose to sign up through me. Each person that signs up through my link will receive $7 off the wood kit for the class, which includes two skates, the snowflake charms and the silver wire to hang them. For those who already cut their own wood pieces, I am offering another choice of the SLDP225 MUD Witches Boots pattern in lieu of the discount. I thought they would like this very popular project and it would be a fair substitute.
> 
> I made up this banner for my other social media sites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on it, it should bring you to my affiliate page and give you more information about my project. I hope it is easy to understand.
> 
> I realize that selling is part of the business of designing, and I also realize that getting out of my comfort zone is teaching me new business skills. Without the "business" end of things, I suppose I wouldn't be able to design and do what I love every day. It is just part of the package.
> 
> I really do hope you consider taking the course. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, it is a wonderful opportunity to be exposed to 25 of the best teachers available. There will be a wonderful variety of projects that will suit all tastes and skill levels and you are able to download the written parts of the lessons and have them forever. The videos can be viewed for a full year, which means that you can do so on your own schedule, when you have time to relax and enjoy them.
> 
> I really do love the idea of this program. When it was launched last year, I jumped in to join immediately.
> 
> Did I make all the projects?
> 
> No. But I did look at most of the videos and I learned a lot of great tips and techniques that I wouldn't have learned otherwise. And I have a folder on my computer with all my written lessons, so I can go back and do the projects next week or next year or whenever. I felt that I more than got my moneys worth. AND I supported my favorite teachers. (I want them to stick around, so I support them when I can!)
> 
> I am truly excited about this course, and I probably will be mentioning it several times a week in my future posts. I apologies in advance for that, but I know many that only read my blog here occasionally and I think it is something that many people will enjoy.
> 
> I am going to take it slow today. I have a Valentine exchange that needs to go out tomorrow (if we have mail service that is!!) and I want to finish up the package and get it ready. I am also working on painting some new furniture that Keith built for yet another organizational project for our little place here. That will be fun to watch come to life, I hope.
> 
> Take care and stay warm. I hope my friends who have been hit with snow will remain safe and warm.
> 
> A wonderful and happy Sunday to you all!


Thanks, Anna! I SO HATE SELLING though! <sigh> But I will mention it here on my blog from time to time to keep people up to date. I can't wait to get the composite of the other projects! The ones I have seen are wonderful! It should be available "soon" they tell me! 

Have a great Sunday! We are due for a foot to 1.5 feet of snow tomorrow! We already got a foot this weekend.

"Winter is HERE!" 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Quiet Before the Storm*

It is coming our way. . .

After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.

Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.

I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.

I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.

I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.










Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!




  






(You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)

I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)

With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.

I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.

I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


sounds like you are ready for the storm, i hope you dont lose power, but i know it happens…stay warm..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


Thanks, Bob! We are ready! 

Have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


The little penguin turned out beautifully. Stay safe Sheila!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


It is really coming down heavy now, Anna! We finished our outside errands and bank stuff. We are home safe and here for the duration. I just had a bowl of home made beef/barley soup and a croissant that I split with Pancakes! (HE LOVED IT!)










Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


oh wow that looks so good, im going to have to make some of that…and lucky pancakes….i bet he did love it…well maybe you can post some outside pictures when it stops and things are clear for you to walk….its so nice to be bundled up nice and warm, i hope the power stays on…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


I just got back in from shoveling. It is still coming down hard. I took Pancakes for a walk but he FLEW back inside. I wish the second picture could show speed! 



















(If he were a ground hog, I think he saw his shadow!) 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


wow, you sure do have lots of snow, i can imagine the speed, those kitty babies dont like cold and they dont like wet…i bet he finds a nice secluded place for a nap, or in your lap…lol…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Quiet Before the Storm*
> 
> It is coming our way. . .
> 
> After about a foot of snow on Saturday, and cleaning up yesterday, there is warning of anywhere from 40-50 additional cm of snow heading our way, starting this afternoon. (That's about 20 inches). The next week ahead also predicts snowfall, but tonight we will have a bit of a warm up that will change the snow to ice pellets and then it will turn back to snow again. All this will include winds as well.
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in Nova Scotia.
> 
> I spent yesterday doing general tidying up and organizing. Usually I do that after a long run of deadlines, as it makes me feel nice and fresh to have everything in order once again. I try to keep things organized as I go, but like most people when I am in a hurry or distracted, I don't do the best job.
> 
> I had several order to print and wood to cut and I had to package everything up to ship. Surprisingly, that took me until nearly midnight last night. Those "office tasks" take a lot more time than I realize, but I wanted everything ready for today so we can get an early start.
> 
> I also got some fun painting done on Saturday. This is a little magnet that I painted for myself over the weekend. The design is from Painting Ezine and the designer is Sharon Chinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting Ezine is the online publication that published my little Valentine Teddy Bear magnets. I love all the quick and cute projects they have in it! If you are looking for a new source for painting, check it out. It is under $2 per issue and loaded with fun projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can also download single issues for $3 - Click on the photo of the magazine cover for more information)
> 
> I never thought I would like digital magazines, but as with everything, I am getting used to them. I love that you can have them delivered instantly. Unlilke the paper magazines that often come to Canada a month or more after everyone else gets their issues. I also like that you can store them on your computer easily. It is much easier to pull up the file to browse than to go hunting for a paper issue. And printing out the patterns is a breeze too. I guess I am not so old that I can't adapt to some changes (YET!)
> 
> With all that said, I need to get moving. I just wanted to write a short post to let you all know if I am missing for a day or so, it is likely that we are without power. We are prepared though and I have water, food, blankets and cats to keep me warm. I have plenty of 'non-electrical' things to do to keep me happy such as embroidery and painting and I have plenty of candles so that I can even do some things after sunset. We will make it through the storm fine.
> 
> I know that Chicago got hit pretty hard yesterday and I hope my friends and family there are well and good. Chicagoans - like Canadians - have been raised on harsh winters and are used to dealing with the snow and cold (and even power outages). Hopefully everyone got through things without incident.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and a wonderful week ahead. Stay warm and safe!


Yep - they still love me! They are happy to be indoor cats!  It is still coming down hard too. We are expecting several more inches.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Warm Heart on a Cold Day*

Like many of you who live on the Eastern coast and Midwest, we were hit pretty hard yesterday with a pile of snow. As I write this today, we are still getting more, although it isn't coming down quite as quickly. But it is part of winter and part of life here in Canada, and I take it as it comes.

Our latest dose of winter began just after noon yesterday. By 3pm, we already had quite a bit of new snow, with no signs of things letting up. My cat Pancakes was crying at the door, as the snow always seems to fascinate him, so I took him out for a short walk after I was done shoveling the walkway just to show him how deep it was.










He wasn't impressed, and skeedaddled up the steps back into the warm house like a flash! He decided that being an "inside cat" wasn't so bad after all!

We probably got another 6-12 inches since then, and all that path that was cleared is once again even. I can see the pavement on the road however, so the plows were doing a great job keeping up. I don't know if we will get out today, as I have a doctor's appointment that has been rescheduled twice already in the past week due to the weather and I am waiting for the call to see if they will do so once again.

We are warm, safe and happy though, as we didn't even lose power. We were prepared for the worst, with extra water (our water pump is electric) and food and supplies to last quite a while. Our landlord has a small generator too so if in an emergency we need power, it is there. It's all good.

We were able to complete our errands and get to the post office before this wave of the storm hit. I was so thrilled to find that my Valentine exchange gift from my friend Kathy was waiting for me. (Mine had just headed out that day!)

I waited until I arrived home to open the package, as it was fun to anticipate what was inside. When I did open it, I saw a beautiful array of thoughtful treasures . . .










A beautiful card with a thoughtful saying and a personal message inside . . .










A simply LOVELY quilled ornament for my all season tree! I just love quilling and this piece is sparkly and so pretty!










Some CHOCOLATE for me to enjoy! (I had to leave it until I took the picture at least! But I doubt it will make it through the day!)










A lovely lapel pin that Kathy made for my coat. My winter coat is black wool and it will show up beautifully on it!










And finally, this wonderful hand made magnet.










I am going to leave it out all year long to remind me of the wonderful friendship I have made with Kathy.

I know that many people don't like this time of year. Some get depressed because they feel locked in and are unhappy because of the weather. But I find that by looking for the good things and beauty in our lives every single day, we are much happier people. Even though I live in a remote area, I seek out my friends each day through my computer and we share a joke or story, talk about what we are working on, or share a smile.

I love joining these exchanges with my friends because I think it brings us closer - even though we are scattered through several different countries.

Winter is a part of my life. Instead of feeling isolated through these cold months when I am here inside, I choose to reach out and find others who enjoy similar interests as I do. The socialization and friendships that I have with my online friends is as valid and important to me as any other friendships I have had. Since moving to Canada from Chicago, I realize just how important they are and how my world is better because I am able to keep up with those I love. It does take a little time and effort, but so does any friendship and it is so worth it!

I know my friends feel the same.

I hope you are all safe and sound today. If you are house bound because of the weather, I hope you take some time to enjoy your online friends and communicate with them. You would be surprised at how wonderful it will make you feel!

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Warm Heart on a Cold Day*
> 
> Like many of you who live on the Eastern coast and Midwest, we were hit pretty hard yesterday with a pile of snow. As I write this today, we are still getting more, although it isn't coming down quite as quickly. But it is part of winter and part of life here in Canada, and I take it as it comes.
> 
> Our latest dose of winter began just after noon yesterday. By 3pm, we already had quite a bit of new snow, with no signs of things letting up. My cat Pancakes was crying at the door, as the snow always seems to fascinate him, so I took him out for a short walk after I was done shoveling the walkway just to show him how deep it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't impressed, and skeedaddled up the steps back into the warm house like a flash! He decided that being an "inside cat" wasn't so bad after all!
> 
> We probably got another 6-12 inches since then, and all that path that was cleared is once again even. I can see the pavement on the road however, so the plows were doing a great job keeping up. I don't know if we will get out today, as I have a doctor's appointment that has been rescheduled twice already in the past week due to the weather and I am waiting for the call to see if they will do so once again.
> 
> We are warm, safe and happy though, as we didn't even lose power. We were prepared for the worst, with extra water (our water pump is electric) and food and supplies to last quite a while. Our landlord has a small generator too so if in an emergency we need power, it is there. It's all good.
> 
> We were able to complete our errands and get to the post office before this wave of the storm hit. I was so thrilled to find that my Valentine exchange gift from my friend Kathy was waiting for me. (Mine had just headed out that day!)
> 
> I waited until I arrived home to open the package, as it was fun to anticipate what was inside. When I did open it, I saw a beautiful array of thoughtful treasures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful card with a thoughtful saying and a personal message inside . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply LOVELY quilled ornament for my all season tree! I just love quilling and this piece is sparkly and so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some CHOCOLATE for me to enjoy! (I had to leave it until I took the picture at least! But I doubt it will make it through the day!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely lapel pin that Kathy made for my coat. My winter coat is black wool and it will show up beautifully on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, this wonderful hand made magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave it out all year long to remind me of the wonderful friendship I have made with Kathy.
> 
> I know that many people don't like this time of year. Some get depressed because they feel locked in and are unhappy because of the weather. But I find that by looking for the good things and beauty in our lives every single day, we are much happier people. Even though I live in a remote area, I seek out my friends each day through my computer and we share a joke or story, talk about what we are working on, or share a smile.
> 
> I love joining these exchanges with my friends because I think it brings us closer - even though we are scattered through several different countries.
> 
> Winter is a part of my life. Instead of feeling isolated through these cold months when I am here inside, I choose to reach out and find others who enjoy similar interests as I do. The socialization and friendships that I have with my online friends is as valid and important to me as any other friendships I have had. Since moving to Canada from Chicago, I realize just how important they are and how my world is better because I am able to keep up with those I love. It does take a little time and effort, but so does any friendship and it is so worth it!
> 
> I know my friends feel the same.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound today. If you are house bound because of the weather, I hope you take some time to enjoy your online friends and communicate with them. You would be surprised at how wonderful it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


so glad all is well there, and no power loss, your valentine exchange package was filled with some very beautiful gifts, and you are very blessed to have such a nice friend, thanks for sharing it with us…im glad your all safe and warm and secure in your home, have a great day…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Warm Heart on a Cold Day*
> 
> Like many of you who live on the Eastern coast and Midwest, we were hit pretty hard yesterday with a pile of snow. As I write this today, we are still getting more, although it isn't coming down quite as quickly. But it is part of winter and part of life here in Canada, and I take it as it comes.
> 
> Our latest dose of winter began just after noon yesterday. By 3pm, we already had quite a bit of new snow, with no signs of things letting up. My cat Pancakes was crying at the door, as the snow always seems to fascinate him, so I took him out for a short walk after I was done shoveling the walkway just to show him how deep it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't impressed, and skeedaddled up the steps back into the warm house like a flash! He decided that being an "inside cat" wasn't so bad after all!
> 
> We probably got another 6-12 inches since then, and all that path that was cleared is once again even. I can see the pavement on the road however, so the plows were doing a great job keeping up. I don't know if we will get out today, as I have a doctor's appointment that has been rescheduled twice already in the past week due to the weather and I am waiting for the call to see if they will do so once again.
> 
> We are warm, safe and happy though, as we didn't even lose power. We were prepared for the worst, with extra water (our water pump is electric) and food and supplies to last quite a while. Our landlord has a small generator too so if in an emergency we need power, it is there. It's all good.
> 
> We were able to complete our errands and get to the post office before this wave of the storm hit. I was so thrilled to find that my Valentine exchange gift from my friend Kathy was waiting for me. (Mine had just headed out that day!)
> 
> I waited until I arrived home to open the package, as it was fun to anticipate what was inside. When I did open it, I saw a beautiful array of thoughtful treasures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful card with a thoughtful saying and a personal message inside . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply LOVELY quilled ornament for my all season tree! I just love quilling and this piece is sparkly and so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some CHOCOLATE for me to enjoy! (I had to leave it until I took the picture at least! But I doubt it will make it through the day!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely lapel pin that Kathy made for my coat. My winter coat is black wool and it will show up beautifully on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, this wonderful hand made magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave it out all year long to remind me of the wonderful friendship I have made with Kathy.
> 
> I know that many people don't like this time of year. Some get depressed because they feel locked in and are unhappy because of the weather. But I find that by looking for the good things and beauty in our lives every single day, we are much happier people. Even though I live in a remote area, I seek out my friends each day through my computer and we share a joke or story, talk about what we are working on, or share a smile.
> 
> I love joining these exchanges with my friends because I think it brings us closer - even though we are scattered through several different countries.
> 
> Winter is a part of my life. Instead of feeling isolated through these cold months when I am here inside, I choose to reach out and find others who enjoy similar interests as I do. The socialization and friendships that I have with my online friends is as valid and important to me as any other friendships I have had. Since moving to Canada from Chicago, I realize just how important they are and how my world is better because I am able to keep up with those I love. It does take a little time and effort, but so does any friendship and it is so worth it!
> 
> I know my friends feel the same.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound today. If you are house bound because of the weather, I hope you take some time to enjoy your online friends and communicate with them. You would be surprised at how wonderful it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I hope you have a great day too, Bob! Yes - I am fortunate for my cyber-friends! I love exchanges too!

We are supposed to get another 30 cm of snow on Wednesday/Thursday. We shall see! I will try to take more photos. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Warm Heart on a Cold Day*
> 
> Like many of you who live on the Eastern coast and Midwest, we were hit pretty hard yesterday with a pile of snow. As I write this today, we are still getting more, although it isn't coming down quite as quickly. But it is part of winter and part of life here in Canada, and I take it as it comes.
> 
> Our latest dose of winter began just after noon yesterday. By 3pm, we already had quite a bit of new snow, with no signs of things letting up. My cat Pancakes was crying at the door, as the snow always seems to fascinate him, so I took him out for a short walk after I was done shoveling the walkway just to show him how deep it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't impressed, and skeedaddled up the steps back into the warm house like a flash! He decided that being an "inside cat" wasn't so bad after all!
> 
> We probably got another 6-12 inches since then, and all that path that was cleared is once again even. I can see the pavement on the road however, so the plows were doing a great job keeping up. I don't know if we will get out today, as I have a doctor's appointment that has been rescheduled twice already in the past week due to the weather and I am waiting for the call to see if they will do so once again.
> 
> We are warm, safe and happy though, as we didn't even lose power. We were prepared for the worst, with extra water (our water pump is electric) and food and supplies to last quite a while. Our landlord has a small generator too so if in an emergency we need power, it is there. It's all good.
> 
> We were able to complete our errands and get to the post office before this wave of the storm hit. I was so thrilled to find that my Valentine exchange gift from my friend Kathy was waiting for me. (Mine had just headed out that day!)
> 
> I waited until I arrived home to open the package, as it was fun to anticipate what was inside. When I did open it, I saw a beautiful array of thoughtful treasures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful card with a thoughtful saying and a personal message inside . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply LOVELY quilled ornament for my all season tree! I just love quilling and this piece is sparkly and so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some CHOCOLATE for me to enjoy! (I had to leave it until I took the picture at least! But I doubt it will make it through the day!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely lapel pin that Kathy made for my coat. My winter coat is black wool and it will show up beautifully on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, this wonderful hand made magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to leave it out all year long to remind me of the wonderful friendship I have made with Kathy.
> 
> I know that many people don't like this time of year. Some get depressed because they feel locked in and are unhappy because of the weather. But I find that by looking for the good things and beauty in our lives every single day, we are much happier people. Even though I live in a remote area, I seek out my friends each day through my computer and we share a joke or story, talk about what we are working on, or share a smile.
> 
> I love joining these exchanges with my friends because I think it brings us closer - even though we are scattered through several different countries.
> 
> Winter is a part of my life. Instead of feeling isolated through these cold months when I am here inside, I choose to reach out and find others who enjoy similar interests as I do. The socialization and friendships that I have with my online friends is as valid and important to me as any other friendships I have had. Since moving to Canada from Chicago, I realize just how important they are and how my world is better because I am able to keep up with those I love. It does take a little time and effort, but so does any friendship and it is so worth it!
> 
> I know my friends feel the same.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound today. If you are house bound because of the weather, I hope you take some time to enjoy your online friends and communicate with them. You would be surprised at how wonderful it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Yes, I remember those kind of snow storms when I lived in Ontario. Happy to be having a dull drizzly day in BC! Sounds like your storm still has some strength to dump some more snow. Keep safe and warm.
Your Valentine's gift package is very beautiful. A good friend!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 16*

I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.

We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.

I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.

In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.

I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.

So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .

Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:










It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:










The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.










The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.










Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!










One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!

I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.

Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!

I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.

Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


wowzers sheila, this is going to be quite something, i have always loved the art of needle work and have enjoyed seeing susan do it for all of these years, so much tedious work, and your doing a wonderful job, i look forward to seeing the finished piece…good thing you were able to travel with a safe outcome, i imagine the kitties were very happy for your return home…thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Thanks, Bob!

Yes - I am in the home stretch. I almost hate to finish! But there will be other projects following. This has been such a wonderful learning experience. I am so happy to have been able to share it!

The kitties were thrilled when we came home and are happy I am here with them today! 

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## plantek

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Beautiful work…!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you so much! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Beautiful! I can almost see those sunflowers waving in a gentle breeze. I love the way they are done. This is an amazing piece of art work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you so much Anna! I am glad you enjoy seeing each panel. I am getting anxious to finish now that the end is in sight, but I have mixed feelings because I enjoy working on it so much. I will have to start something else soon afterward to fill in my late evenings. 

Your comments are always so encouraging and appreciated!

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Sheila,

Each panel of "A Perfect World" is more spectacular than the last! The sunflowers really are lovely and so realistic (except for their dainty size). We're excited to anticipate its completion but sorry to see the journey end.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 16*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because Keith needed to pick something up from Halifax and I decided to accompany him. The weather was "questionable" and I didn't feel comfortable with him going along. Here in our part of Nova Scotia, snow can be quite treacherous. It comes very suddenly and accumulates very fast and makes the roads quite hazardous in a blink of an eye. Unlike the flat lands that I grew up with in the Chicago area, Nova Scotia is covered with hills and valleys. Add to that the wind from the ocean and you learn very quickly that weather is to be respected.
> 
> We left mid-morning and took our time getting to our meeting place. Since his appointment wasn't until 6pm, we knew we had time to make a few stops, but didn't want to linger too long at any one location. Along the way, there were squalls of snow which immediately slowed travel down to a crawl. At times we felt a bit foolish for even attempting the journey, but with care and patience, everything worked. out. We even stopped at our favorite place to buy hard wood and pick a couple of small boards. It was nothing like our usual trips there, where we filled the entire rear seat of the car, but it was nice to get a piece of sepele and a piece of walnut for future projects which required some darker wood.
> 
> I also stopped at Michael's (against my better judgment) to get some silver leafing for something that I had in mind. I knew it would be extremely expensive (which it was) but I was armed with a 40% off coupon which took away some of the sting. I actually walked out of there with only two things - the leaving and some silver wire - and once again shook my head at the inflated prices that they had on just about everything. I still maintain that shopping online and a little planning can make our crafting hobbies so much more affordable. Even with the shipping rates included, it is cheaper than paying the high prices. But I suppose we need to pay for the convenience of buying things in person. It is a dilemma that replays in my mind every time I shop there.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to show my Panel 16 of my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece. It has been a long time since I posted Panel 15, as the Christmas holidays and all the January deadlines have really kept me away from it. I finally had a small window of time where I wasn't working from the time I awoke until I closed my eyes at night, and I took advantage of it and finished up this panel.
> 
> I now have one more panel to go, then the final hand quilting and Trapunto work to complete the piece. It will be the end to a nearly year-long journey and I must admit I am bittersweet about completing it. I loved the "comfort" of having it to turn to at the end of a busy day. The beautiful, clear instructions meant that every stitch I made was fun and stress-free. The results attested to that and my enjoyment in learning and creating this piece has been immeasurable. I certainly have no regrets in my choice to use this piece as my learning piece, as I feel that I am a far better needlework artist than I was a year ago, and I would make the same choice again in a second.
> 
> So without further babbling on, I will get to the piece - my "A Perfect World Panel 16". . .
> 
> Since the panel is on the end, it is a bit smaller than the recent panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of beautiful Sunflowers, with graceful silk ribbon petals and threads created of thousands of tiny French Knots. The centers were done on a separate piece of fabric, then applied to the main piece. This gave them a slight 'pouf' and even more dimension. The leaves and stems were embroidered right on the piece, using single strands of hand dyed silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty little butterfly was the last stumpwork part of the piece. The term "stumpwork" refers to the process of embroidering the piece separately and then applying it to the main piece for dimension (such as the centers of the sunflowers). Two of the three wing sections were embroidered this way, and the edges were embroidered around a small wire, allowing them to stand up freely and be shaped at ones' will. The effect is just beautiful and realistic. The body was again filled in with hundreds of tiny French knots using a single strand of black silk thread. The antenna were separate pieces that were couched into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other flowers for this panel are called Coreopsis Tinctoria and as the other flowers in this piece, are native to South Africa. They were formed by using silk ribbon and have glass bead centers. The small basket that holds them was created using a single strand of silk thread which was actually woven within itself to create the woven basket. It was a fun and pretty effect. The buds were formed by covering larger beads with silk ribbon, and securing them to the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - it is one of my favorite pieces - so colorful and dimensional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more panel. The next will be beautiful RED POPPIES! I can't wait to get started on it!
> 
> I thank you all for your encouragement throughout this project. I love showing all the finished panels, one by one, and explaining all the fun techniques. I find this entire process to be relaxing and satisfying and a great way to unwind at the end of my day.
> 
> Today I am working on some orders and then on some drawings. The snow we were supposed to get today seems to have missed us, but the temperatures are forecast to be cold the next two weeks, with no additional snow until Tuesday. By then I am sure it will change!
> 
> I hope you all are warm and safe. I know winter is long for many of you, but I suggest you take the time to do something creative and beautiful to occupy these days when you are stuck inside. My "A Perfect World" piece does just that, as do my woodworking and painting patterns. Once again I feel that "we follow where we focus" and make our own contentment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement on this embroidery piece.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!


Hi, there L/W~ I am sorry - I missed your post here.

Thank you so much for all of your encouraging comments. I truly appreciate them! I will hopefully be creating more lovely pieces and also designing some of my own. This was like "Ribbon Embroidery University" to me, and I feel I have learned so much from this piece! I can't wait to see where this knowledge takes me! 

Have a great day and a wonderful weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*

Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.

I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!

Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.

We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.

Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.










The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.

Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:










From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:










It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.

We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.

Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:










It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.

I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:










I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.

I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.

So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.

Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.

I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.

I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


i've heard of this 'organizing' thing
since i got a computer

so i went to google and looked it up
all references start with 'see scrollgirl'

there were some references to some archaic roots
but i couldn't read them
i think they are written in greek

as usual you are leading the way 
thanks for that

looking good 
enjoy

sunny here today
should be coming your way
enjoy spring


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you David! 

Here is what we are dealing with today. Making a path to the cars to get the mail out. 



















It is, however, a BEAUTIFUL day!

Thank you for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


yesterday i got to see these geese 


















they all form up here over my place every year
you should be getting some 
when they get thru shopping in NYC


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


I will look for them! They will have the Chanel handbags probably! 

Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


Sheila, what about ink?

I thought HP was hardcore against alternate ink systems.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


Every company is, Steve. We are still using their ink that came with the printer. We are looking into alternate systems. We found one that many use and like. I will certainly report back. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


You always amaze me Sheila at the things you accomplish in your place. Keith is always so creative about finding ways to build new storage units. It does give you a good feeling when things get re-organized to make more use of space. That was my January job - cleaning out, reorganizing and repurposing.

David all the snow geese headed our way on the WestCoast! It must be our mild temperatures!  We get thousands of them each year feeding on our school playing fields and along the ******************** system. Beautiful to watch them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organizational Project 2015 - Phase 1*
> 
> Organization is an ongoing process. You don't just organize things once it seems. I have come to that realization as I think back on how many times I have blogged about making our small place here more efficient and organized.
> 
> I have been writing for nearly five years now (I think!) and it seems that every year around this time we always come up with new and improved ways to make working from our home here not only more efficient, but more aesthetically pleasing as well. After all - we do live here and while we don't mind having some electronics and tools out in the open, we still want our home to be pleasant and comfortable and look - well - like a home!
> 
> Our little business is growing. As a result of that, we find we are sending more printed orders than ever. Add to that the additional wholesale orders we print out for places like Artist's Club. We plan on doing more, and because those are painting patterns, many of them exceed 20 full color pages. That really adds up when printing 100 - 500 patterns at a time.
> 
> We think it is a good thing, as we want our business to grow. More printing equals more customers and is part of the process of being successful. We are continually looking for more efficient ways to do things - both cost-wise as well as labor-wise. For every time we are able to save a bit of cost or time in processing orders, it helps not only us, but our customers as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> Last month I showed you our new printer that we purchased. It is an HP Officejet Pro X451DW and quite a step up from our Canon Pixma printer. While the Canon printers were cheap (around $100) and served us well (each one lasted nearly a year - we went through several in the past several years) we knew that we needed something that printed both quickly and also offered better quality copies. It was time to move up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP printer has a duty cycle of 50,000 copies per month. That is much higher than the Pixma. It also has a much larger input paper capacity (500 sheets) and an output of 36 pages per minute (black AND color). While we realize those numbers are just estimates, there is no denying that this printer makes faster, cleaner and more beautiful copies. Besides that, it can be networked wirelessly to both our computers. We try to get rid of just about any wires we are able. Between our audio and visual components and computers, we have quite a lot going on in one place. Anything we can to do simplify things is a plus.
> 
> Below is a photo of our 'electronics wall' prior to the latest improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have speakers (sub is the large box on the bottom, mid and high range are sitting on top - the top unit(s) are new from last year's project that Keith rebuilt and he is in the process of building new subs at this point. He likes building speakers and working on his sound system. It is a hobby of his), Keith's computer is next. Then on the TV stand are the amps and modem, then speakers, then my computer, then the printer. For now the printer and scanner are on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not very attractive, and looks rather messy.
> 
> We used to have a small printer stand, but it was very ugly and Keith just built another one for us which will not only be more attractive, but also move his computer and mine to the right side of the room and be large enough to accommodate the new printer. It will also house the modem and router for our computers, and un-clutter the area under the TV screen. He built a matching stand for the TV and amplifiers, but I will show that in "phase 2". Our hopes are that everything on that wall will look neater and more organized, and the overall footprint will be a little smaller, in addition to the upgraded printer and sound.
> 
> Since we wanted to paint the new stands black, he used 3/4" to 1" thick plywood to build the new stand. It looks clean, compact and sturdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will hold each of our computers on each side and the routers and modem in the center. The printer will easily fit on the top and I am thinking I will make some sort of cover to keep over it when not in use.
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint to paint the shelving components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is one of my all time favorite products for painting large furniture and pieces that will get a lot of use. This paint contains a sealer in it, so there is no need for a clear top coat. It can go on bare wood without a primer too. We used it for the tall speakers (the black part, of course) and after several months of daily use, the finish is as hard and beautiful as when we first painted it. I had used it on several smaller items in my house and I was so impressed with it because it doesn't chip, or show scrape marks or any wear at all. The "satin" finish is easy to dust and clean as well, and has a low lustre that is beautiful.
> 
> I spent the day applying the first coat on the stand, and it took me quite a long time to do. I used a 2.5" brush to do so because of all the corners and small angles that I had to cover. The paint cleaned up with water and dried fairly quickly, allowing me to move along at a good pace. While the piece looks "almost" good enough to use with just one coat, I am going to add another coat today. I want it to look really nice and even.
> 
> So far I used only one 8oz bottle for the entire stand. I think that is really good considering all the end grain of the wood that I needed to cover, as well as all the corners. I am thinking that this piece will finish up using well under two 8ox bottles, and I will have plenty left to start on the next piece and other projects. I will keep you all informed as I go along. But so far I am encouraged and excited about having this wall look good and function well for us.
> 
> Today I will be painting the second coat on this piece, and then I have some drawing to do. I want to work on some new designs for our next update next week. It is snowing hard and it appears that we have another six fresh inches of snow already. We are to have some bitterly cold temperatures for the next week or so. It will be good to spend the day inside doing these types of projects.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing our evolving work/living space. I hope it inspires you and gives you some ideas of how you can improve your own work space and productivity. I am always happier when working in a place that is clean and organized. So many of you marvel at how much work we get done here, and I can assure you that it is in large part because we keep things tidy and organized. We are better able to concentrate on our work and it makes for a very pleasant life.
> 
> I will post more as we get things done. Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you so much, Anna. Yes - we need to keep things in order to keep our place productive. I am glad you got some organizing done as well.

I am not finished yet, but I have to get some drawing time in so I have some things for the next update. Today I will be doing that. It is clear here, but cold. A nice day to stay inside. 

Take care and have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working Weekend*

I didn't post this weekend because I was in the middle of several different projects. We are hoping to do our site update this week and I had some ideas for new scroll sawing patterns that I wanted to work on. I did that along with working on painting the first piece of furniture that Keith built for our reorganizing project.

If you remember, the first piece was a printer stand that would also hold the bodies of our two computers and also the modem and router:










Since this is the first of two units that will be placed along the same wall - we wanted it customized to fit our equipment and also we wanted it to match the other pieces (which will include a stand for our TV monitor and amplifiers as well as new speakers that Keith built. He is very particular about having the sizes match each other and hopefully the overall look of things will be attractive and also use our space to the best of our advantage.

We used thick, high grade plywood (3/4" - 1") because we don't want the pieces sagging over time. It was quite expensive per sheet and very heavy, but we felt it would do the best job.

I used DecoArt's Mulit-Surface Satin paint to paint the piece.










I really absolutely love this paint. It is water-based, odor-free and needs no prep (primer) or top finish coat. It dries to a hard, durable satin (low lustre) finish that is chip resistant and hard and perfect for this type of project. I had painted some small pieces using it and I was so impressed with its superior adhesion and hard finish. When we did our last organizational upgrade, we used an expensive paint that was (I think!) Benjamin Moore. It remained 'tacky' for quite a while and it marked and showed wear nearly immediately. It also didn't go on very evenly and we had to fight with it to look decent. We weren't very happy with it at all.

It was a true pleasure to use this product. I used a 2" brush to do the cutting in the corners and to paint most of the inside shelves and braces and I used a small, 4" rollar to paint the top and bottom areas. The general piece received two coats, but I added a third coat on the top just because I wanted it to be extra nice. For the piece this size, with all the shelves and braces it only took one and a half bottles of the paint.

Here is the result:










It looks neat, clean and within about an hour the finish was dry to the touch. We are going to leave it 'cure' for several days while I do other things and work on some patterns, but I am pretty sure that it is hard enough that if I wanted to set things up right now, it would be fine. Again - this is a great product for painted furniture that gets a lot of use. It made the entire painting process easy and pleasurable. The finished piece looks great!

I spent pretty much the rest of the weekend drawing and cutting. I have two more small (5" - 6") box patterns that I finished that I am in the process of cutting.










All of these new patterns are of a Celtic theme. The box on the left is in a clover shape with a pretty Celtic clover on the lid, as well as matching ornaments/coasters that will fit inside the box. The box lid on the right also has a Celtic flavor to it, but includes a full capitol alphabet with a monogram. I decided to use my Wacom tablet and pen and draw my own alphabet for the box. I am pretty pleased with the outcome and I also learned a lot about using the "Calligraphic Pen" tool in Adobe Illustrator along with my pen. I think it will be something nice and that the alphabet can be used for many other things.










I don't think I have ever seen a pattern for Celtic ornaments, and even if there is one, I know mine will be unique. I may try to shrink them down to a smaller size to see if they will work as pendants as well. That would add value to the pattern and make a beautiful set.

I got about half the stuff cut last night and I have a couple of hours ahead of me today. I hope to finish up on these and get them into packets within the next couple of days. I will show more of them finished up in tomorrow's post.

We got more snow yesterday and they are forecasting additional snow for this week. Our temperatures won't be above -6 all week, so it looks as if winter is here to stay for a while. I really don't mind though, as I am warm and busy and getting lots accomplished here.

I hope you all had a great weekend. For those of you hit hard with winter, I hope that spring comes to your area soon. I have to run out to do errands and go to the post office, but other than that I am here to work and accomplish and as long as we have power, all is well.

Have a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I didn't post this weekend because I was in the middle of several different projects. We are hoping to do our site update this week and I had some ideas for new scroll sawing patterns that I wanted to work on. I did that along with working on painting the first piece of furniture that Keith built for our reorganizing project.
> 
> If you remember, the first piece was a printer stand that would also hold the bodies of our two computers and also the modem and router:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the first of two units that will be placed along the same wall - we wanted it customized to fit our equipment and also we wanted it to match the other pieces (which will include a stand for our TV monitor and amplifiers as well as new speakers that Keith built. He is very particular about having the sizes match each other and hopefully the overall look of things will be attractive and also use our space to the best of our advantage.
> 
> We used thick, high grade plywood (3/4" - 1") because we don't want the pieces sagging over time. It was quite expensive per sheet and very heavy, but we felt it would do the best job.
> 
> I used DecoArt's Mulit-Surface Satin paint to paint the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really absolutely love this paint. It is water-based, odor-free and needs no prep (primer) or top finish coat. It dries to a hard, durable satin (low lustre) finish that is chip resistant and hard and perfect for this type of project. I had painted some small pieces using it and I was so impressed with its superior adhesion and hard finish. When we did our last organizational upgrade, we used an expensive paint that was (I think!) Benjamin Moore. It remained 'tacky' for quite a while and it marked and showed wear nearly immediately. It also didn't go on very evenly and we had to fight with it to look decent. We weren't very happy with it at all.
> 
> It was a true pleasure to use this product. I used a 2" brush to do the cutting in the corners and to paint most of the inside shelves and braces and I used a small, 4" rollar to paint the top and bottom areas. The general piece received two coats, but I added a third coat on the top just because I wanted it to be extra nice. For the piece this size, with all the shelves and braces it only took one and a half bottles of the paint.
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks neat, clean and within about an hour the finish was dry to the touch. We are going to leave it 'cure' for several days while I do other things and work on some patterns, but I am pretty sure that it is hard enough that if I wanted to set things up right now, it would be fine. Again - this is a great product for painted furniture that gets a lot of use. It made the entire painting process easy and pleasurable. The finished piece looks great!
> 
> I spent pretty much the rest of the weekend drawing and cutting. I have two more small (5" - 6") box patterns that I finished that I am in the process of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these new patterns are of a Celtic theme. The box on the left is in a clover shape with a pretty Celtic clover on the lid, as well as matching ornaments/coasters that will fit inside the box. The box lid on the right also has a Celtic flavor to it, but includes a full capitol alphabet with a monogram. I decided to use my Wacom tablet and pen and draw my own alphabet for the box. I am pretty pleased with the outcome and I also learned a lot about using the "Calligraphic Pen" tool in Adobe Illustrator along with my pen. I think it will be something nice and that the alphabet can be used for many other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a pattern for Celtic ornaments, and even if there is one, I know mine will be unique. I may try to shrink them down to a smaller size to see if they will work as pendants as well. That would add value to the pattern and make a beautiful set.
> 
> I got about half the stuff cut last night and I have a couple of hours ahead of me today. I hope to finish up on these and get them into packets within the next couple of days. I will show more of them finished up in tomorrow's post.
> 
> We got more snow yesterday and they are forecasting additional snow for this week. Our temperatures won't be above -6 all week, so it looks as if winter is here to stay for a while. I really don't mind though, as I am warm and busy and getting lots accomplished here.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. For those of you hit hard with winter, I hope that spring comes to your area soon. I have to run out to do errands and go to the post office, but other than that I am here to work and accomplish and as long as we have power, all is well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!


I don't know what started us on a Celtic kick but I have also been doing some Celtic cuttings but then carved to give them some dimension. Most of mine have been made into trivets.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I didn't post this weekend because I was in the middle of several different projects. We are hoping to do our site update this week and I had some ideas for new scroll sawing patterns that I wanted to work on. I did that along with working on painting the first piece of furniture that Keith built for our reorganizing project.
> 
> If you remember, the first piece was a printer stand that would also hold the bodies of our two computers and also the modem and router:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the first of two units that will be placed along the same wall - we wanted it customized to fit our equipment and also we wanted it to match the other pieces (which will include a stand for our TV monitor and amplifiers as well as new speakers that Keith built. He is very particular about having the sizes match each other and hopefully the overall look of things will be attractive and also use our space to the best of our advantage.
> 
> We used thick, high grade plywood (3/4" - 1") because we don't want the pieces sagging over time. It was quite expensive per sheet and very heavy, but we felt it would do the best job.
> 
> I used DecoArt's Mulit-Surface Satin paint to paint the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really absolutely love this paint. It is water-based, odor-free and needs no prep (primer) or top finish coat. It dries to a hard, durable satin (low lustre) finish that is chip resistant and hard and perfect for this type of project. I had painted some small pieces using it and I was so impressed with its superior adhesion and hard finish. When we did our last organizational upgrade, we used an expensive paint that was (I think!) Benjamin Moore. It remained 'tacky' for quite a while and it marked and showed wear nearly immediately. It also didn't go on very evenly and we had to fight with it to look decent. We weren't very happy with it at all.
> 
> It was a true pleasure to use this product. I used a 2" brush to do the cutting in the corners and to paint most of the inside shelves and braces and I used a small, 4" rollar to paint the top and bottom areas. The general piece received two coats, but I added a third coat on the top just because I wanted it to be extra nice. For the piece this size, with all the shelves and braces it only took one and a half bottles of the paint.
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks neat, clean and within about an hour the finish was dry to the touch. We are going to leave it 'cure' for several days while I do other things and work on some patterns, but I am pretty sure that it is hard enough that if I wanted to set things up right now, it would be fine. Again - this is a great product for painted furniture that gets a lot of use. It made the entire painting process easy and pleasurable. The finished piece looks great!
> 
> I spent pretty much the rest of the weekend drawing and cutting. I have two more small (5" - 6") box patterns that I finished that I am in the process of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these new patterns are of a Celtic theme. The box on the left is in a clover shape with a pretty Celtic clover on the lid, as well as matching ornaments/coasters that will fit inside the box. The box lid on the right also has a Celtic flavor to it, but includes a full capitol alphabet with a monogram. I decided to use my Wacom tablet and pen and draw my own alphabet for the box. I am pretty pleased with the outcome and I also learned a lot about using the "Calligraphic Pen" tool in Adobe Illustrator along with my pen. I think it will be something nice and that the alphabet can be used for many other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a pattern for Celtic ornaments, and even if there is one, I know mine will be unique. I may try to shrink them down to a smaller size to see if they will work as pendants as well. That would add value to the pattern and make a beautiful set.
> 
> I got about half the stuff cut last night and I have a couple of hours ahead of me today. I hope to finish up on these and get them into packets within the next couple of days. I will show more of them finished up in tomorrow's post.
> 
> We got more snow yesterday and they are forecasting additional snow for this week. Our temperatures won't be above -6 all week, so it looks as if winter is here to stay for a while. I really don't mind though, as I am warm and busy and getting lots accomplished here.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. For those of you hit hard with winter, I hope that spring comes to your area soon. I have to run out to do errands and go to the post office, but other than that I am here to work and accomplish and as long as we have power, all is well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!


Yes - I was thinking about things for St. Patrick's Day and I really got on a "Celtic" path myself. The designs are really pretty. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I didn't post this weekend because I was in the middle of several different projects. We are hoping to do our site update this week and I had some ideas for new scroll sawing patterns that I wanted to work on. I did that along with working on painting the first piece of furniture that Keith built for our reorganizing project.
> 
> If you remember, the first piece was a printer stand that would also hold the bodies of our two computers and also the modem and router:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the first of two units that will be placed along the same wall - we wanted it customized to fit our equipment and also we wanted it to match the other pieces (which will include a stand for our TV monitor and amplifiers as well as new speakers that Keith built. He is very particular about having the sizes match each other and hopefully the overall look of things will be attractive and also use our space to the best of our advantage.
> 
> We used thick, high grade plywood (3/4" - 1") because we don't want the pieces sagging over time. It was quite expensive per sheet and very heavy, but we felt it would do the best job.
> 
> I used DecoArt's Mulit-Surface Satin paint to paint the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really absolutely love this paint. It is water-based, odor-free and needs no prep (primer) or top finish coat. It dries to a hard, durable satin (low lustre) finish that is chip resistant and hard and perfect for this type of project. I had painted some small pieces using it and I was so impressed with its superior adhesion and hard finish. When we did our last organizational upgrade, we used an expensive paint that was (I think!) Benjamin Moore. It remained 'tacky' for quite a while and it marked and showed wear nearly immediately. It also didn't go on very evenly and we had to fight with it to look decent. We weren't very happy with it at all.
> 
> It was a true pleasure to use this product. I used a 2" brush to do the cutting in the corners and to paint most of the inside shelves and braces and I used a small, 4" rollar to paint the top and bottom areas. The general piece received two coats, but I added a third coat on the top just because I wanted it to be extra nice. For the piece this size, with all the shelves and braces it only took one and a half bottles of the paint.
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks neat, clean and within about an hour the finish was dry to the touch. We are going to leave it 'cure' for several days while I do other things and work on some patterns, but I am pretty sure that it is hard enough that if I wanted to set things up right now, it would be fine. Again - this is a great product for painted furniture that gets a lot of use. It made the entire painting process easy and pleasurable. The finished piece looks great!
> 
> I spent pretty much the rest of the weekend drawing and cutting. I have two more small (5" - 6") box patterns that I finished that I am in the process of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these new patterns are of a Celtic theme. The box on the left is in a clover shape with a pretty Celtic clover on the lid, as well as matching ornaments/coasters that will fit inside the box. The box lid on the right also has a Celtic flavor to it, but includes a full capitol alphabet with a monogram. I decided to use my Wacom tablet and pen and draw my own alphabet for the box. I am pretty pleased with the outcome and I also learned a lot about using the "Calligraphic Pen" tool in Adobe Illustrator along with my pen. I think it will be something nice and that the alphabet can be used for many other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a pattern for Celtic ornaments, and even if there is one, I know mine will be unique. I may try to shrink them down to a smaller size to see if they will work as pendants as well. That would add value to the pattern and make a beautiful set.
> 
> I got about half the stuff cut last night and I have a couple of hours ahead of me today. I hope to finish up on these and get them into packets within the next couple of days. I will show more of them finished up in tomorrow's post.
> 
> We got more snow yesterday and they are forecasting additional snow for this week. Our temperatures won't be above -6 all week, so it looks as if winter is here to stay for a while. I really don't mind though, as I am warm and busy and getting lots accomplished here.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. For those of you hit hard with winter, I hope that spring comes to your area soon. I have to run out to do errands and go to the post office, but other than that I am here to work and accomplish and as long as we have power, all is well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!


Love anything Celtic! It's in my genes  I'm looking forward to these patterns and it will be perfect timing as I'll be heading back into the workshop very soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working Weekend*
> 
> I didn't post this weekend because I was in the middle of several different projects. We are hoping to do our site update this week and I had some ideas for new scroll sawing patterns that I wanted to work on. I did that along with working on painting the first piece of furniture that Keith built for our reorganizing project.
> 
> If you remember, the first piece was a printer stand that would also hold the bodies of our two computers and also the modem and router:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the first of two units that will be placed along the same wall - we wanted it customized to fit our equipment and also we wanted it to match the other pieces (which will include a stand for our TV monitor and amplifiers as well as new speakers that Keith built. He is very particular about having the sizes match each other and hopefully the overall look of things will be attractive and also use our space to the best of our advantage.
> 
> We used thick, high grade plywood (3/4" - 1") because we don't want the pieces sagging over time. It was quite expensive per sheet and very heavy, but we felt it would do the best job.
> 
> I used DecoArt's Mulit-Surface Satin paint to paint the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really absolutely love this paint. It is water-based, odor-free and needs no prep (primer) or top finish coat. It dries to a hard, durable satin (low lustre) finish that is chip resistant and hard and perfect for this type of project. I had painted some small pieces using it and I was so impressed with its superior adhesion and hard finish. When we did our last organizational upgrade, we used an expensive paint that was (I think!) Benjamin Moore. It remained 'tacky' for quite a while and it marked and showed wear nearly immediately. It also didn't go on very evenly and we had to fight with it to look decent. We weren't very happy with it at all.
> 
> It was a true pleasure to use this product. I used a 2" brush to do the cutting in the corners and to paint most of the inside shelves and braces and I used a small, 4" rollar to paint the top and bottom areas. The general piece received two coats, but I added a third coat on the top just because I wanted it to be extra nice. For the piece this size, with all the shelves and braces it only took one and a half bottles of the paint.
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks neat, clean and within about an hour the finish was dry to the touch. We are going to leave it 'cure' for several days while I do other things and work on some patterns, but I am pretty sure that it is hard enough that if I wanted to set things up right now, it would be fine. Again - this is a great product for painted furniture that gets a lot of use. It made the entire painting process easy and pleasurable. The finished piece looks great!
> 
> I spent pretty much the rest of the weekend drawing and cutting. I have two more small (5" - 6") box patterns that I finished that I am in the process of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these new patterns are of a Celtic theme. The box on the left is in a clover shape with a pretty Celtic clover on the lid, as well as matching ornaments/coasters that will fit inside the box. The box lid on the right also has a Celtic flavor to it, but includes a full capitol alphabet with a monogram. I decided to use my Wacom tablet and pen and draw my own alphabet for the box. I am pretty pleased with the outcome and I also learned a lot about using the "Calligraphic Pen" tool in Adobe Illustrator along with my pen. I think it will be something nice and that the alphabet can be used for many other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a pattern for Celtic ornaments, and even if there is one, I know mine will be unique. I may try to shrink them down to a smaller size to see if they will work as pendants as well. That would add value to the pattern and make a beautiful set.
> 
> I got about half the stuff cut last night and I have a couple of hours ahead of me today. I hope to finish up on these and get them into packets within the next couple of days. I will show more of them finished up in tomorrow's post.
> 
> We got more snow yesterday and they are forecasting additional snow for this week. Our temperatures won't be above -6 all week, so it looks as if winter is here to stay for a while. I really don't mind though, as I am warm and busy and getting lots accomplished here.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. For those of you hit hard with winter, I hope that spring comes to your area soon. I have to run out to do errands and go to the post office, but other than that I am here to work and accomplish and as long as we have power, all is well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!


Hi, Anna - I am sorry - I just saw this now. For some reason I didn't get a notification of your comment.

I am glad you like the Celtic inspired designs. I am going to make some of the ornaments into pendants as well - just to make sure they are not too small to cut that way. I will be embellishing them with rhinestones, as you probably could have guessed too. 

All in all I think the projects are turning out nice. I can't wait to finish them.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Immersed in Creating*

It is snowing out.

Again.

I must say that this has been one of the snowiest winters we have had here in Nova Scotia since I came here to live eleven years ago. We already have an average of 2-3 feet on the ground and they are predicting more snow by the weekend. I laugh at the predictions because I think that they are merely guessing. As I checked today's forecast before I began writing this post, it said "Precipitation not expected in the next three hours." Yet as I look out my window, there are large flakes falling and our deck is once again coated with a thickening white carpet of snow. Such is winter in Canada.

Coming from Chicago, I am no stranger to snow and cold. Even when I was young and had to leave the house for work each day it never bothered me. I just got up earlier to get my car cleaned off and I allowed additional time to get to where I was going. I always found it pretty and I still do. I keep thinking of taking a walk down to the mill to get some photos, and I may just do that today. Time and busy-ness has gotten in the way so far, but I really want to make time to enjoy it while it is here. We went out yesterday to go to the gym and do errands and I found the cold air wonderfully refreshing. A nice walk will do me good, I think and I need to remember to bring my camera. So much beauty awaits.

I do sympathize with those who don't do well in the snow. I know there are many who have health issues and other reasons to hate the stuff. I also know it can cause hardship for many and because of that, I tone down my childlike glee when I see the white stuff falling. I don't want to wish hardship on anyone.

But to me, there is nothing we can do about it anyway, so we may as well make the best of things and try to appreciate the good side of winter. For myself, the heat and humidity is far more bothersome and there are days when they just suck the life out of me. But I try to keep quiet on that subject because so many enjoy the hot sun and summer heat and as with the snow and cold - nothing can really be done about it anyway. Complaining about things is a waste of energy and time. I would rather spend my time thinking of positive things.

We arrived home from our errands and had some lunch. Keith wound up leaving for the rest of the day, as he went to his mom's to work on the speakers he was building for our re-organization project. That left me here alone with the cats and the pile of wood that I showed you all yesterday to cut out on the scroll saw.

By the time I tidied things up and got to cutting, it was just after 3pm. It is amazing to me how long it sometimes takes to get things going. But once they do get moving, I find that I often get lost in the job of cutting. I had found a great little pork roast on sale at the store and I put it in the crock pot with onions and green peppers and some bar-b-que sauce and seasonings and let it cook while I worked. I picked my favorite music of the moment and sat down at the saw to cut the many pieces and ornaments for these three new patterns. Even though I cut for several hours, there was still a great deal to do.

I decided not to stack cut the ornaments, as I wind up with too many pieces that I don't know what to do with. Over Christmas I sent out several ornaments with my Christmas cards and I would say about 90 percent of them arrived damaged or broken. This upset me a great deal, because it was both disappointing for the recipients, but also meant that in order to send things out, I would have to package them differently and they would cost much more to mail. And there would still be no guarentee that they would arrive in tact. So I opted to only make one set for now.

I cut them out of 3/16" maple. I began the first one using a #2 reverse blade, but it went through the maple like butter and I felt that using a smaller 2/0 blade would give me better control. I was right and from that point on it was fun and relaxing to sit at the saw and make the cuts as perfect as I could. I was completely lost and as usual, I thoroughly enjoyed the process. As each ornament came to life, I pictured it all finished and polished and I knew that my project would be a good one. I really love cutting my patterns out, as I love seeing them go from the flat paper to beautifully dimensional pieces. I also find that while I am cutting, I am thinking of my next project. And the one after that. And it is a time for me to relax, enjoy and get lost in both the creative process and my music. It makes for a good life and I always feel very fortunate to be able to do what I do.

When I finished the last ornament, it was just after 9pm. I had in front of me quite a pile of wood:










Nothing here is even sanded yet, but I am pleased with the pretty, clean lines and cuts. I can't wait to get to work today.



















I can't wait to get started on the finishing process for these three projects. Already they are looking good, but it will be even more satisfying to see them come to life. I see not only some lacquer in the future, but also some pretty green rhinestones.

The boxes are going to be pretty as well. I did different designs for the weave on the sides of them and the hand-drawn alphabet that I made came out really nice. I will certainly have more pictures tomorrow.

I am going to try to fit a walk into my day as well. Even though it is snowing lightly now, there is little or no wind. It will be a beautiful day to just take a walk and perhaps take some photos.

I could be crabby about the additional snow. But what good would that do me? It would only make those around me crabby as well and that day would not be as nice for anyone. Instead, I prefer to focus on the good parts of the day - my warm little home here, my cuddly cats, and my new creations. I am also thinking of new things to make as soon as these are finished. I can't wait to show you all!

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Whether you have snow or rain or sunshine and warmth, I hope you make the best of your day. You would be amazed at how many good things are around you if you just choose to focus on them.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Immersed in Creating*
> 
> It is snowing out.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I must say that this has been one of the snowiest winters we have had here in Nova Scotia since I came here to live eleven years ago. We already have an average of 2-3 feet on the ground and they are predicting more snow by the weekend. I laugh at the predictions because I think that they are merely guessing. As I checked today's forecast before I began writing this post, it said "Precipitation not expected in the next three hours." Yet as I look out my window, there are large flakes falling and our deck is once again coated with a thickening white carpet of snow. Such is winter in Canada.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am no stranger to snow and cold. Even when I was young and had to leave the house for work each day it never bothered me. I just got up earlier to get my car cleaned off and I allowed additional time to get to where I was going. I always found it pretty and I still do. I keep thinking of taking a walk down to the mill to get some photos, and I may just do that today. Time and busy-ness has gotten in the way so far, but I really want to make time to enjoy it while it is here. We went out yesterday to go to the gym and do errands and I found the cold air wonderfully refreshing. A nice walk will do me good, I think and I need to remember to bring my camera. So much beauty awaits.
> 
> I do sympathize with those who don't do well in the snow. I know there are many who have health issues and other reasons to hate the stuff. I also know it can cause hardship for many and because of that, I tone down my childlike glee when I see the white stuff falling. I don't want to wish hardship on anyone.
> 
> But to me, there is nothing we can do about it anyway, so we may as well make the best of things and try to appreciate the good side of winter. For myself, the heat and humidity is far more bothersome and there are days when they just suck the life out of me. But I try to keep quiet on that subject because so many enjoy the hot sun and summer heat and as with the snow and cold - nothing can really be done about it anyway. Complaining about things is a waste of energy and time. I would rather spend my time thinking of positive things.
> 
> We arrived home from our errands and had some lunch. Keith wound up leaving for the rest of the day, as he went to his mom's to work on the speakers he was building for our re-organization project. That left me here alone with the cats and the pile of wood that I showed you all yesterday to cut out on the scroll saw.
> 
> By the time I tidied things up and got to cutting, it was just after 3pm. It is amazing to me how long it sometimes takes to get things going. But once they do get moving, I find that I often get lost in the job of cutting. I had found a great little pork roast on sale at the store and I put it in the crock pot with onions and green peppers and some bar-b-que sauce and seasonings and let it cook while I worked. I picked my favorite music of the moment and sat down at the saw to cut the many pieces and ornaments for these three new patterns. Even though I cut for several hours, there was still a great deal to do.
> 
> I decided not to stack cut the ornaments, as I wind up with too many pieces that I don't know what to do with. Over Christmas I sent out several ornaments with my Christmas cards and I would say about 90 percent of them arrived damaged or broken. This upset me a great deal, because it was both disappointing for the recipients, but also meant that in order to send things out, I would have to package them differently and they would cost much more to mail. And there would still be no guarentee that they would arrive in tact. So I opted to only make one set for now.
> 
> I cut them out of 3/16" maple. I began the first one using a #2 reverse blade, but it went through the maple like butter and I felt that using a smaller 2/0 blade would give me better control. I was right and from that point on it was fun and relaxing to sit at the saw and make the cuts as perfect as I could. I was completely lost and as usual, I thoroughly enjoyed the process. As each ornament came to life, I pictured it all finished and polished and I knew that my project would be a good one. I really love cutting my patterns out, as I love seeing them go from the flat paper to beautifully dimensional pieces. I also find that while I am cutting, I am thinking of my next project. And the one after that. And it is a time for me to relax, enjoy and get lost in both the creative process and my music. It makes for a good life and I always feel very fortunate to be able to do what I do.
> 
> When I finished the last ornament, it was just after 9pm. I had in front of me quite a pile of wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here is even sanded yet, but I am pleased with the pretty, clean lines and cuts. I can't wait to get to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get started on the finishing process for these three projects. Already they are looking good, but it will be even more satisfying to see them come to life. I see not only some lacquer in the future, but also some pretty green rhinestones.
> 
> The boxes are going to be pretty as well. I did different designs for the weave on the sides of them and the hand-drawn alphabet that I made came out really nice. I will certainly have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to try to fit a walk into my day as well. Even though it is snowing lightly now, there is little or no wind. It will be a beautiful day to just take a walk and perhaps take some photos.
> 
> I could be crabby about the additional snow. But what good would that do me? It would only make those around me crabby as well and that day would not be as nice for anyone. Instead, I prefer to focus on the good parts of the day - my warm little home here, my cuddly cats, and my new creations. I am also thinking of new things to make as soon as these are finished. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Whether you have snow or rain or sunshine and warmth, I hope you make the best of your day. You would be amazed at how many good things are around you if you just choose to focus on them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hi Sheila, I must agree with your comment on the weather forecasters "merely guessing". It brought to mind a Forecast issued for Creston, where I live, at 4:00 PM MST Friday 17 January 2014. Part of the text was . . .
"*Saturday - Cloudy except mainly sunny above the valley cloud.*" 
This made me wonder about a couple of things . . .
Question 1 - Where in the world can you go where it is *not* sunny above the clouds during daytime?
Question 2 - What do they mean by "*mainly sunny*" above the valley cloud? What else is up there?

Back to wood. Your Celtic patterns are beautiful, and should become a very popular pattern. Great work.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Immersed in Creating*
> 
> It is snowing out.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I must say that this has been one of the snowiest winters we have had here in Nova Scotia since I came here to live eleven years ago. We already have an average of 2-3 feet on the ground and they are predicting more snow by the weekend. I laugh at the predictions because I think that they are merely guessing. As I checked today's forecast before I began writing this post, it said "Precipitation not expected in the next three hours." Yet as I look out my window, there are large flakes falling and our deck is once again coated with a thickening white carpet of snow. Such is winter in Canada.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am no stranger to snow and cold. Even when I was young and had to leave the house for work each day it never bothered me. I just got up earlier to get my car cleaned off and I allowed additional time to get to where I was going. I always found it pretty and I still do. I keep thinking of taking a walk down to the mill to get some photos, and I may just do that today. Time and busy-ness has gotten in the way so far, but I really want to make time to enjoy it while it is here. We went out yesterday to go to the gym and do errands and I found the cold air wonderfully refreshing. A nice walk will do me good, I think and I need to remember to bring my camera. So much beauty awaits.
> 
> I do sympathize with those who don't do well in the snow. I know there are many who have health issues and other reasons to hate the stuff. I also know it can cause hardship for many and because of that, I tone down my childlike glee when I see the white stuff falling. I don't want to wish hardship on anyone.
> 
> But to me, there is nothing we can do about it anyway, so we may as well make the best of things and try to appreciate the good side of winter. For myself, the heat and humidity is far more bothersome and there are days when they just suck the life out of me. But I try to keep quiet on that subject because so many enjoy the hot sun and summer heat and as with the snow and cold - nothing can really be done about it anyway. Complaining about things is a waste of energy and time. I would rather spend my time thinking of positive things.
> 
> We arrived home from our errands and had some lunch. Keith wound up leaving for the rest of the day, as he went to his mom's to work on the speakers he was building for our re-organization project. That left me here alone with the cats and the pile of wood that I showed you all yesterday to cut out on the scroll saw.
> 
> By the time I tidied things up and got to cutting, it was just after 3pm. It is amazing to me how long it sometimes takes to get things going. But once they do get moving, I find that I often get lost in the job of cutting. I had found a great little pork roast on sale at the store and I put it in the crock pot with onions and green peppers and some bar-b-que sauce and seasonings and let it cook while I worked. I picked my favorite music of the moment and sat down at the saw to cut the many pieces and ornaments for these three new patterns. Even though I cut for several hours, there was still a great deal to do.
> 
> I decided not to stack cut the ornaments, as I wind up with too many pieces that I don't know what to do with. Over Christmas I sent out several ornaments with my Christmas cards and I would say about 90 percent of them arrived damaged or broken. This upset me a great deal, because it was both disappointing for the recipients, but also meant that in order to send things out, I would have to package them differently and they would cost much more to mail. And there would still be no guarentee that they would arrive in tact. So I opted to only make one set for now.
> 
> I cut them out of 3/16" maple. I began the first one using a #2 reverse blade, but it went through the maple like butter and I felt that using a smaller 2/0 blade would give me better control. I was right and from that point on it was fun and relaxing to sit at the saw and make the cuts as perfect as I could. I was completely lost and as usual, I thoroughly enjoyed the process. As each ornament came to life, I pictured it all finished and polished and I knew that my project would be a good one. I really love cutting my patterns out, as I love seeing them go from the flat paper to beautifully dimensional pieces. I also find that while I am cutting, I am thinking of my next project. And the one after that. And it is a time for me to relax, enjoy and get lost in both the creative process and my music. It makes for a good life and I always feel very fortunate to be able to do what I do.
> 
> When I finished the last ornament, it was just after 9pm. I had in front of me quite a pile of wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here is even sanded yet, but I am pleased with the pretty, clean lines and cuts. I can't wait to get to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get started on the finishing process for these three projects. Already they are looking good, but it will be even more satisfying to see them come to life. I see not only some lacquer in the future, but also some pretty green rhinestones.
> 
> The boxes are going to be pretty as well. I did different designs for the weave on the sides of them and the hand-drawn alphabet that I made came out really nice. I will certainly have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to try to fit a walk into my day as well. Even though it is snowing lightly now, there is little or no wind. It will be a beautiful day to just take a walk and perhaps take some photos.
> 
> I could be crabby about the additional snow. But what good would that do me? It would only make those around me crabby as well and that day would not be as nice for anyone. Instead, I prefer to focus on the good parts of the day - my warm little home here, my cuddly cats, and my new creations. I am also thinking of new things to make as soon as these are finished. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Whether you have snow or rain or sunshine and warmth, I hope you make the best of your day. You would be amazed at how many good things are around you if you just choose to focus on them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


The Celtic patterns have got my brain taking off on different ways of using them. Can't wait for the patterns to be posted! I know for sure I would stack cut with some beautiful hardwood and birch plywood and some card stock sandwiched between. A perfect way to start off my year back in the workshop!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Immersed in Creating*
> 
> It is snowing out.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I must say that this has been one of the snowiest winters we have had here in Nova Scotia since I came here to live eleven years ago. We already have an average of 2-3 feet on the ground and they are predicting more snow by the weekend. I laugh at the predictions because I think that they are merely guessing. As I checked today's forecast before I began writing this post, it said "Precipitation not expected in the next three hours." Yet as I look out my window, there are large flakes falling and our deck is once again coated with a thickening white carpet of snow. Such is winter in Canada.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am no stranger to snow and cold. Even when I was young and had to leave the house for work each day it never bothered me. I just got up earlier to get my car cleaned off and I allowed additional time to get to where I was going. I always found it pretty and I still do. I keep thinking of taking a walk down to the mill to get some photos, and I may just do that today. Time and busy-ness has gotten in the way so far, but I really want to make time to enjoy it while it is here. We went out yesterday to go to the gym and do errands and I found the cold air wonderfully refreshing. A nice walk will do me good, I think and I need to remember to bring my camera. So much beauty awaits.
> 
> I do sympathize with those who don't do well in the snow. I know there are many who have health issues and other reasons to hate the stuff. I also know it can cause hardship for many and because of that, I tone down my childlike glee when I see the white stuff falling. I don't want to wish hardship on anyone.
> 
> But to me, there is nothing we can do about it anyway, so we may as well make the best of things and try to appreciate the good side of winter. For myself, the heat and humidity is far more bothersome and there are days when they just suck the life out of me. But I try to keep quiet on that subject because so many enjoy the hot sun and summer heat and as with the snow and cold - nothing can really be done about it anyway. Complaining about things is a waste of energy and time. I would rather spend my time thinking of positive things.
> 
> We arrived home from our errands and had some lunch. Keith wound up leaving for the rest of the day, as he went to his mom's to work on the speakers he was building for our re-organization project. That left me here alone with the cats and the pile of wood that I showed you all yesterday to cut out on the scroll saw.
> 
> By the time I tidied things up and got to cutting, it was just after 3pm. It is amazing to me how long it sometimes takes to get things going. But once they do get moving, I find that I often get lost in the job of cutting. I had found a great little pork roast on sale at the store and I put it in the crock pot with onions and green peppers and some bar-b-que sauce and seasonings and let it cook while I worked. I picked my favorite music of the moment and sat down at the saw to cut the many pieces and ornaments for these three new patterns. Even though I cut for several hours, there was still a great deal to do.
> 
> I decided not to stack cut the ornaments, as I wind up with too many pieces that I don't know what to do with. Over Christmas I sent out several ornaments with my Christmas cards and I would say about 90 percent of them arrived damaged or broken. This upset me a great deal, because it was both disappointing for the recipients, but also meant that in order to send things out, I would have to package them differently and they would cost much more to mail. And there would still be no guarentee that they would arrive in tact. So I opted to only make one set for now.
> 
> I cut them out of 3/16" maple. I began the first one using a #2 reverse blade, but it went through the maple like butter and I felt that using a smaller 2/0 blade would give me better control. I was right and from that point on it was fun and relaxing to sit at the saw and make the cuts as perfect as I could. I was completely lost and as usual, I thoroughly enjoyed the process. As each ornament came to life, I pictured it all finished and polished and I knew that my project would be a good one. I really love cutting my patterns out, as I love seeing them go from the flat paper to beautifully dimensional pieces. I also find that while I am cutting, I am thinking of my next project. And the one after that. And it is a time for me to relax, enjoy and get lost in both the creative process and my music. It makes for a good life and I always feel very fortunate to be able to do what I do.
> 
> When I finished the last ornament, it was just after 9pm. I had in front of me quite a pile of wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here is even sanded yet, but I am pleased with the pretty, clean lines and cuts. I can't wait to get to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get started on the finishing process for these three projects. Already they are looking good, but it will be even more satisfying to see them come to life. I see not only some lacquer in the future, but also some pretty green rhinestones.
> 
> The boxes are going to be pretty as well. I did different designs for the weave on the sides of them and the hand-drawn alphabet that I made came out really nice. I will certainly have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to try to fit a walk into my day as well. Even though it is snowing lightly now, there is little or no wind. It will be a beautiful day to just take a walk and perhaps take some photos.
> 
> I could be crabby about the additional snow. But what good would that do me? It would only make those around me crabby as well and that day would not be as nice for anyone. Instead, I prefer to focus on the good parts of the day - my warm little home here, my cuddly cats, and my new creations. I am also thinking of new things to make as soon as these are finished. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Whether you have snow or rain or sunshine and warmth, I hope you make the best of your day. You would be amazed at how many good things are around you if you just choose to focus on them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Luv that tree you're holding


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Immersed in Creating*
> 
> It is snowing out.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I must say that this has been one of the snowiest winters we have had here in Nova Scotia since I came here to live eleven years ago. We already have an average of 2-3 feet on the ground and they are predicting more snow by the weekend. I laugh at the predictions because I think that they are merely guessing. As I checked today's forecast before I began writing this post, it said "Precipitation not expected in the next three hours." Yet as I look out my window, there are large flakes falling and our deck is once again coated with a thickening white carpet of snow. Such is winter in Canada.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am no stranger to snow and cold. Even when I was young and had to leave the house for work each day it never bothered me. I just got up earlier to get my car cleaned off and I allowed additional time to get to where I was going. I always found it pretty and I still do. I keep thinking of taking a walk down to the mill to get some photos, and I may just do that today. Time and busy-ness has gotten in the way so far, but I really want to make time to enjoy it while it is here. We went out yesterday to go to the gym and do errands and I found the cold air wonderfully refreshing. A nice walk will do me good, I think and I need to remember to bring my camera. So much beauty awaits.
> 
> I do sympathize with those who don't do well in the snow. I know there are many who have health issues and other reasons to hate the stuff. I also know it can cause hardship for many and because of that, I tone down my childlike glee when I see the white stuff falling. I don't want to wish hardship on anyone.
> 
> But to me, there is nothing we can do about it anyway, so we may as well make the best of things and try to appreciate the good side of winter. For myself, the heat and humidity is far more bothersome and there are days when they just suck the life out of me. But I try to keep quiet on that subject because so many enjoy the hot sun and summer heat and as with the snow and cold - nothing can really be done about it anyway. Complaining about things is a waste of energy and time. I would rather spend my time thinking of positive things.
> 
> We arrived home from our errands and had some lunch. Keith wound up leaving for the rest of the day, as he went to his mom's to work on the speakers he was building for our re-organization project. That left me here alone with the cats and the pile of wood that I showed you all yesterday to cut out on the scroll saw.
> 
> By the time I tidied things up and got to cutting, it was just after 3pm. It is amazing to me how long it sometimes takes to get things going. But once they do get moving, I find that I often get lost in the job of cutting. I had found a great little pork roast on sale at the store and I put it in the crock pot with onions and green peppers and some bar-b-que sauce and seasonings and let it cook while I worked. I picked my favorite music of the moment and sat down at the saw to cut the many pieces and ornaments for these three new patterns. Even though I cut for several hours, there was still a great deal to do.
> 
> I decided not to stack cut the ornaments, as I wind up with too many pieces that I don't know what to do with. Over Christmas I sent out several ornaments with my Christmas cards and I would say about 90 percent of them arrived damaged or broken. This upset me a great deal, because it was both disappointing for the recipients, but also meant that in order to send things out, I would have to package them differently and they would cost much more to mail. And there would still be no guarentee that they would arrive in tact. So I opted to only make one set for now.
> 
> I cut them out of 3/16" maple. I began the first one using a #2 reverse blade, but it went through the maple like butter and I felt that using a smaller 2/0 blade would give me better control. I was right and from that point on it was fun and relaxing to sit at the saw and make the cuts as perfect as I could. I was completely lost and as usual, I thoroughly enjoyed the process. As each ornament came to life, I pictured it all finished and polished and I knew that my project would be a good one. I really love cutting my patterns out, as I love seeing them go from the flat paper to beautifully dimensional pieces. I also find that while I am cutting, I am thinking of my next project. And the one after that. And it is a time for me to relax, enjoy and get lost in both the creative process and my music. It makes for a good life and I always feel very fortunate to be able to do what I do.
> 
> When I finished the last ornament, it was just after 9pm. I had in front of me quite a pile of wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here is even sanded yet, but I am pleased with the pretty, clean lines and cuts. I can't wait to get to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get started on the finishing process for these three projects. Already they are looking good, but it will be even more satisfying to see them come to life. I see not only some lacquer in the future, but also some pretty green rhinestones.
> 
> The boxes are going to be pretty as well. I did different designs for the weave on the sides of them and the hand-drawn alphabet that I made came out really nice. I will certainly have more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to try to fit a walk into my day as well. Even though it is snowing lightly now, there is little or no wind. It will be a beautiful day to just take a walk and perhaps take some photos.
> 
> I could be crabby about the additional snow. But what good would that do me? It would only make those around me crabby as well and that day would not be as nice for anyone. Instead, I prefer to focus on the good parts of the day - my warm little home here, my cuddly cats, and my new creations. I am also thinking of new things to make as soon as these are finished. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Whether you have snow or rain or sunshine and warmth, I hope you make the best of your day. You would be amazed at how many good things are around you if you just choose to focus on them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you all for your nice comments. These are really fun to cut and not too difficult. Although in the next blog I show how I made smaller versions to give the ornaments more uses. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Micro-Cutting*

Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.

Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.

Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .

I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.

I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.

I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.

I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:










As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.

It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!










But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.










After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.










I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.

I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.

Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:



















SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher

I think the pattern will be very popular.

He also has a new set of plaques:










The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.

I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.

It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.

I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


Super fine, and petite scrolling Sheila. Wow!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


Thanks, Roger! Sometimes we have to push the envelope! 

I am glad you like them! Sheila


----------



## americancanuck

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


When are the patterns going to be available? I really want to try these and also the celtic themed boxes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


I am finishing the patterns up today and hope to get them on the site by tomorrow. I am also going to be sending out a newsletter announcing them as well as the new patterns Keith has come up with. He also made a second pattern for Firefighter, Nurse, Paramedic and Officer in the style of the woodworker plaque and some new crosses. 



















The cross patterns are now available on the site here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK541

Sheila


----------



## ArtistryinWood

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


Nice work Sheila, I have done some micro cutting it keeps you on your toes for sure. i like the new patterns, will be getting the woodworker one.

Did you drill those holes in your saw or did it come that way, how do you like it, looks like it would be prone to catching.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


Thank you Andrew:
I didn't drill the holes, the table came pre-drilled so you can attach a dust collection system to the underside of the table. (I don't use it for that - a quick run of the shop vac after each session does fine!)

They don't catch anything at all I find. I hardly notice them at all.

I was thinking about the possibility of a "zero clearance piece over the table (I have an article how to make a quick one here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/scroll-saw-zero-clearance) but everything held up well and I didn't need one in the long run. I had a layer of maple underneath and that is pretty sturdy.

Thanks for your thoughts. I am glad you like the new patterns.

 Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


The little heart you have in your hand would make cool earrings! These are beautiful designs Sheila. The crosses are stunning. Looking forward to the pattern rollout! The Celtic pendants will make wonderful gifts - and I know you have rhinestones in mind for some of them


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


Oh, you know me so well, Anna! The glue is drying on the boxes and the rhinestones have already been applied. <smile>

I am going to be taking pictures tonight and should have them by the morning's post. I will be working on the patterns tomorrow it seems and hopefully everything will be on the site by tomorrow. Keith's patterns are already posted up there. I am the slow one! 

Have a great night and thank you so much. I am so glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Micro-Cutting*
> 
> Everybody likes a challenge now and then. I know that when I challenge myself, I not only usually learn something new, but I grow as an artist and designer. If I don't push myself into doing something that is a bit out of my comfort zone, then things start to lose their excitement.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to take the time to challenge yourself when you are self-employed. It seems that we are working from deadline to deadline, and it is easy to slip into the habit of taking the path of least resistance in order to keep up with things and meet all of my deadlines. But somehow, that takes the fun out of designing, and I find that there are times when I would rather slow down and try something different 'just to see' if it is possible. It is at these times when I feel most satisfied as a designer and feel that I am still learning and growing as an artist. And that to me is very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday was the perfect opportunity for me to push myself in that way. I had shown you the new Celtic inspired ornaments that I had cut and as I was looking at them I thought how wonderful they would be as smaller pendants. Now I know that in theory, any ornament could be created as a smaller pendant, but would it really be possible to cut them smaller and have them hold up to the cutting process? Hummm . . .
> 
> I reduced the line work to three smaller sizes. I really didn't want to cut them all smaller, as I really don't have an outlet for me to sell them or use them. But I did want to see just how small I could comfortably get things and still have them work.
> 
> I chose what I felt were the most intricate of the 12 designs, and I used the two smallest sizes. I stack cut two layers of each - one layer of maple and the other layers of various exotic hard wood scraps that I felt would be thin enough for each pendant. I would say that each piece averaged about 1/8" thick.
> 
> I used a hot glue gun to glue the corners of the top pieces onto the maple. I think that is my favorite way to set things up for cutting layers, as it remains stable and doesn't shift around as some of the other methods may do. As you can imagine, any movement whatsoever in between the layers would cause the designs to fail.
> 
> I started with the smallest butterfly, as I felt it was the most complex of the designs and I knew if I could accomplish that, I would be home free. I used my tinest drill bit to drill the entry holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some of the holes slightly exceeded the cavity. I had my doubts at this point as to whether it would work at all, but I thought I had little to lose and tried anyway.
> 
> It took some 'artistic license' to do the cutting. Some of the areas had to be cut slightly larger than what was on the pattern to fit the holes drilled, but I kind of just cornered them off. The first few cuts were a bit wobbly for me too, as I was getting used to using the tiny blade and small cutting area. It was not for the faint of heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I continued on and finished the design. While it certainly wasn't perfect, it was what I would call 'acceptable'. It certainly made me slow down and concentrate on what I was doing. In the end I had two lovely little butterflies - one of canary wood and the other of maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first pieces were done, the others were easy. As I said, the butterfly was probably the most complex of the pieces and after accomplishing that, the others were not hard at all. By then I had a 'feel' for the saw, blade and wood thickness and after a little while I had a nice array of pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to include the other three sizes in the pattern. That way my customers can choose their own level of challenge. While everyone may not be able to cut the smallest sizes at first, hopefully with the patterns right there they will be able to work their way down to the smaller designs. It will add to the fun of the pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day sanding and finishing the pieces from the previous two days. Today is the day of assembly and putting together the final patterns. I am hoping to have a site update tomorrow (Thursday) as we are due to send out a newsletter.
> 
> Keith has also added some great new designs to the site that I wanted to announce in the newsletter. He has a new pattern set that is geared for Woodworkers, Teachers, Artists and more specifically, Scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher
> 
> I think the pattern will be very popular.
> 
> He also has a new set of plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK545 Courage, Strength and Faith plaque pattern is available as a set, or you can also get them individually. Come visit our site for details.
> 
> I will be working on getting my pattern packets together today, and I hope to get them on the site by tomorrow's update. Then it is on to some new painting patterns for me to make. I have some ideas for some fun new designs.
> 
> It is quiet out today, and we are expecting more snow tomorrow. I didn't get out to do my walk as I intended, as by the time I was finished cutting, it was already getting dark out. Perhaps I will get out a bit today.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. May you be productive and happy.


Sheila,

The pendant designs really are lovely!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just About Finished!*

I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.

As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .

First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:










It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:










Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .










It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:










It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.










And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:










As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:










I think they would make lovely gifts.

Keith also has several nes patterns. . .

His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:



















And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:










His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.

I did want to mention one last thing. . .

I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you. 

With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.

It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.

I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Wonderful new patterns, Shelia! The pendants are delicate and, being a nurse I am partial to Keith's new plaque!
Thank you both for your work, although I don't think 'work' is the correct word!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


No, it usually doesn't feel like work, Candy! Not to me anyway! 

Thank you for your kind comments. Sometimes it feels as if I am getting nothing done, but then it all comes together nicely and I am happy with the result. Thanks so much for your friendship and support. We both appreciate it a lot!

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


you are so good shelia, this is really beautiful and you cutting always amazes me, i would think your pretty muc h at the top of your cutting skill, how do you rate that, do you feel you are at the top as far as skill level, im not trying to make you brag on yourself but i just wonder about it, is there something that you cant do as far as scroll work, this project here sure is fantastic…...im just excited to see a project like this, you and keith are quite the artists…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you, Bob.

I always think there is room for learning. That is why I like cutting my own pieces even though many kind people offer to cut my samples for me. For example - on the boxes and ornaments, I switched blades several times and needed to 'adjust' until I felt comfortable with the right sized blade for the types of wood and thicknesses I was cutting. My first guesses weren't "optimal" and while I probably could have continued and finished the projects successfully with them, adjusting up or down a size or two really helped me fine tune things so that I could recommend the best options possible.

Also, what has to be considered is that I have what I feel is one of the best saws on the market. (The Excalibur 21 inch scroll saw )The low vibration and true cutting really help in small projects like this. As I said on the last post - I didn't use a 'zero clearance' piece on the cutting table, although with another saw it may be necessary. I will try to put all of these observances in the pattern packets.

I look at the patterns as so much more than 'line work'. They are mini-lessons and I feel that even if the projects are beyond some peoples' level, they should be able to read the instructions and perhaps with a little practice, accomplish them. My goals for each pattern is to 'teach' others how to create the project and improve their skills. That is why I don't just crank out fifty patterns at a time.

I find that many of my methods have changed and improved from my older patterns - even from a couple of years ago. That is where the classes and articles come in handy. It is too hard to keep changing over 500 patterns as my own skills evolve. I would NEVER have any new designs if I did that! But as I find new (and hopefully BETTER) ways to teach skills, I hope my customers use that knowledge and apply it to all their scroll work. 

Thanks so much for your friendship and support. I always appreciate it!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Splendid boxes and interesting knots, Sheila. you have been busy. Then I seem to remember you are happiest when scroll sawing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Yes! I have some more ideas too - but the next group will be painting ideas. It kind of goes in spurts. Doing three designs simultaneously was fun!

Thank you for the compliment. You know I think you make the best boxes around! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


There is so much versatility in these patterns - love them! You've done the celtic knotwork very well. My favourite is the little heart - those will definitely be earrings!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Thanks, Anna! I am glad you like them!  Yes - the hearts are small enough to be earrings. Most of the tiny pieces are.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Super nice, as always.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just About Finished!*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up my three new patterns as well as taking the photos for the pattern. It filled up most of my day (along with my usual errands and post office trip) and by the time I was finished, it was nearly bed time. I am going to be working on the pattern packets today, and hopefully by later on in the day we will send a newsletter out letting everyone know that the site is fully updated.
> 
> As usual, it took a bit longer than I expected, but the results I feel were good and I am happy with the photographs. With that said, here are the finished projects . . .
> 
> First there is my SLD492 Shamrock Trinket Box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds candy, jewelry or these surprise coasters or ornaments that are included in the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed box. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also hold small treats or any small items you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a full upper case alphabet, hand-drawn by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for me, my Celtic ornament set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I added some beautiful crystal rhinestones on them to enhance them using various shades of green. (Did you have any DOUBTS?!) I also did the same for the small hard wood pendants I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would make lovely gifts.
> 
> Keith also has several nes patterns. . .
> 
> His SLDK540, Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer plaques set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his SLDK541 Large Filigree Cross set of three crosses pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His patterns are available on the site now, and mine will be by later on today. The links to any of mine will work once the patterns are up there for sale.
> 
> I did want to mention one last thing. . .
> 
> I had a customer write me and tell me that she was getting a large amount of ads and video advertisements when reading my blog here on my site. I realize that Lumberjocks.com does have ads, so if you read it there at the Lumberjocks site, I don't have any control over that. However, on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/scroll-saw-blog) I am a private and fully paid website, and I don't have any ads whatsoever here. If you are seeing them, chances are that there is some type of adware attached to your browser and you need to attend to that on your side. The only way I promote fellow designers and crafts people is through my links page and I don't believe in bombarding you with ads here on my website. I appreciate the customer letting me know though, as I don't want you to think that it is me that is doing it to you.
> 
> With that said, I need to end here for today and get to writing. These patterns are pretty straight forward as far as cutting goes, and I hope to have everything posted by later this afternoon.
> 
> It is sunny and still calm here in Nova Scotia, and another beautiful winter day.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you, Roger. As always, you are a wonderful and encouraging friend. I hope you have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Website Update Completed *

Today's post will be a quick one. I just wanted you to all know that the patterns for the new projects are completed and listed on the site. We had quite a few new items this time and I am just going to post them quickly here for you all.

Keith had several new word art patterns and a new cross pattern. The word art patterns are as follows:










SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher Plaque Patterns. (ALL included in one set!)










SLDK545 - Courage, Strength and Faith Pattern Set. (ALL 3 included in one pattern OR available individually)










SLDK540 Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer Plaque Pattern Set. (ALL 4 included in one pattern!)










And SLDK541 - 3 Large Filigree Cross Pattern Set (ALL 3 cross patterns included!)

And for me - my new patterns include:










SLD492 - Celtic Shamrock Trinket Box and Ornaments Pattern .










SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed Trinket Box Pattern. (Includes the FULL alphabet)

And finally:










SLD494 - 12 Celtic Inspired Ornaments and Pendants Pattern (Includes FOUR sizes of the ornaments!)










All in all, we had quite a bit to add.

We also have some great seasonal special on sale for everyone. We hope you stop by.

Today I will be writing and sending out the newsletter to announce these new items. It is really cold here in our area and we are still getting flurries from time to time. We aren't due for another significant snowfall until Sunday they say, but that will probably change between then and now.

I also want to work on painting the next piece of the Organizational Project that I showed last week. We are getting to the point where Keith is nearly done with the speakers and once those are ready and painted, we will change everything over. that is no small task, as there is a LOT of wiring to consider and keep organized. We don't want to do it willy/nilly and have a tangled mess back there. So we are waiting until everything is ready to be put into place until we make the big change.

I hope you all have wonderful weekend. I know I am going to have a good one here. There is much that I want to do and I also want to begin designing some new projects that I am thinking about. It is good to be so busy. It makes these cold winter days so much more fun.

Thank you for all the kind comments on our new patterns. It really is encouraging to hear so many nice things about them.

Have a wonderful Friday and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Update Completed *
> 
> Today's post will be a quick one. I just wanted you to all know that the patterns for the new projects are completed and listed on the site. We had quite a few new items this time and I am just going to post them quickly here for you all.
> 
> Keith had several new word art patterns and a new cross pattern. The word art patterns are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher Plaque Patterns. (ALL included in one set!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK545 - Courage, Strength and Faith Pattern Set. (ALL 3 included in one pattern OR available individually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK540 Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer Plaque Pattern Set. (ALL 4 included in one pattern!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDK541 - 3 Large Filigree Cross Pattern Set (ALL 3 cross patterns included!)
> 
> And for me - my new patterns include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD492 - Celtic Shamrock Trinket Box and Ornaments Pattern .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed Trinket Box Pattern. (Includes the FULL alphabet)
> 
> And finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD494 - 12 Celtic Inspired Ornaments and Pendants Pattern (Includes FOUR sizes of the ornaments!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we had quite a bit to add.
> 
> We also have some great seasonal special on sale for everyone. We hope you stop by.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out the newsletter to announce these new items. It is really cold here in our area and we are still getting flurries from time to time. We aren't due for another significant snowfall until Sunday they say, but that will probably change between then and now.
> 
> I also want to work on painting the next piece of the Organizational Project that I showed last week. We are getting to the point where Keith is nearly done with the speakers and once those are ready and painted, we will change everything over. that is no small task, as there is a LOT of wiring to consider and keep organized. We don't want to do it willy/nilly and have a tangled mess back there. So we are waiting until everything is ready to be put into place until we make the big change.
> 
> I hope you all have wonderful weekend. I know I am going to have a good one here. There is much that I want to do and I also want to begin designing some new projects that I am thinking about. It is good to be so busy. It makes these cold winter days so much more fun.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind comments on our new patterns. It really is encouraging to hear so many nice things about them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and enjoy your weekend!


All so intricate, crisp and awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Update Completed *
> 
> Today's post will be a quick one. I just wanted you to all know that the patterns for the new projects are completed and listed on the site. We had quite a few new items this time and I am just going to post them quickly here for you all.
> 
> Keith had several new word art patterns and a new cross pattern. The word art patterns are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK539 - Proud Woodworker, Scroller, Artist and Teacher Plaque Patterns. (ALL included in one set!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK545 - Courage, Strength and Faith Pattern Set. (ALL 3 included in one pattern OR available individually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK540 Proud Nurse, Paramedic, Firefighter and Officer Plaque Pattern Set. (ALL 4 included in one pattern!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDK541 - 3 Large Filigree Cross Pattern Set (ALL 3 cross patterns included!)
> 
> And for me - my new patterns include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD492 - Celtic Shamrock Trinket Box and Ornaments Pattern .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD493 Celtic Monogrammed Trinket Box Pattern. (Includes the FULL alphabet)
> 
> And finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD494 - 12 Celtic Inspired Ornaments and Pendants Pattern (Includes FOUR sizes of the ornaments!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we had quite a bit to add.
> 
> We also have some great seasonal special on sale for everyone. We hope you stop by.
> 
> Today I will be writing and sending out the newsletter to announce these new items. It is really cold here in our area and we are still getting flurries from time to time. We aren't due for another significant snowfall until Sunday they say, but that will probably change between then and now.
> 
> I also want to work on painting the next piece of the Organizational Project that I showed last week. We are getting to the point where Keith is nearly done with the speakers and once those are ready and painted, we will change everything over. that is no small task, as there is a LOT of wiring to consider and keep organized. We don't want to do it willy/nilly and have a tangled mess back there. So we are waiting until everything is ready to be put into place until we make the big change.
> 
> I hope you all have wonderful weekend. I know I am going to have a good one here. There is much that I want to do and I also want to begin designing some new projects that I am thinking about. It is good to be so busy. It makes these cold winter days so much more fun.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind comments on our new patterns. It really is encouraging to hear so many nice things about them.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and enjoy your weekend!


We really appreciate that, Roger. It is because of our wonderful customers that we are able to keep doing what we love! Thanks so much! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Snowed In*

I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.

I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.

But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.

Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:










That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.

But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.

We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.

I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".

One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':










I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:










The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:










"Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!

Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.

That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.

By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.

We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:










While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.

It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.

Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.

Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:










All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.

We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.

I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:










It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:










With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:










I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)

I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!

I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.

Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


LOL Pancakes… The only thing that comes to mind is Inspector Klu-So in the Pink Panther movie… Now, all I'm hearing in my head is the Pink Panther jingle.. hahahaha. OH, and YIKES for all that snow. We have about 3" now here in KY, and it's still coming down.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Yes - he is funny! He and Richard even came to terms sleeping on my coat! (They typically don't like each other!) Extreme circumstances make strange bedfellows! 










I hope you survive your "Kentucky Blizzard!" 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Very interesting classes on the Art Pay Date 2015. I'm sure you will get lots of responses. 
I sure don't miss those back East snow storms! We are enjoying an early Spring and the cherry blossoms are already popping out. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


It is still pretty cold, but the plow came by and we are good to go!  All will be well! Spring will come again eventually! 

Have a great day!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I take it you used the alcohol on the mess, not internally. Glad to hear you are coping well with the storms. We don't do that bad in the UK because of the gulf stream. Lowest I've known it is about -10 centigrade. We don't know how to cope with extreme weather as we get it rarely. When we do the country is paralysed. It might get down to freezing here tonight, so ice to scrape of the car windscreen. Oh the humanity!.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Yes - alcohol does wonders on paint! (externally, that is!)

Those who aren't used to extremes just don't know how to deal with them. Since I grew up in Chicago, we are used to just about anything that comes our way. I am surprised at how many Canadians complain about the snow and cold. We are in CANADA for goodness sake! It is SUPPOSED to SNOW! LOL!

Weather is something you can't really change (in the short term, anyway) so I don't expel energy complaining about it. While I love the snow, I do feel for those who it puts a hardship on. To me, it is part of life in Nova Scotia.

Besides . . . there are so many other things to complain about. But I won't go there . . .

I wish you a good week! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Perhaps you could scroll a couple of tiny snow shovels, and put Pancakes an Richard to work? I'm in a similar situation to that described by Anna . . . snow is virtually gone, trees are budding, and the strawberry plants have full leaves already. 









Not used to it being so mild this early . . . something is still coming for sure, and it's going to be hard on the trees that have already gone to bud. A number of the local orchards have already been cut down in the last couple of years, and it's a shame to see fruit trees being bought up for $1 per trunk. Wish I had facilities to process that wood.
Stay warm, and put a cat fence around your paints.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Snowed In*
> 
> I never mind the snow very much. Being from Chicago, I am used to polar temperatures as well as blistering heat and humidity. Anyone who grew up in Chicago knows that it is just part of life, and the old saying "if you don't like the weather - just wait - it will be different in a couple of hours" is one that really put things in perspective living in The Windy City.
> 
> I suppose that is why I take things like the weather in stride. When I moved here to Nova Scotia, Canada eleven years ago I had people look at me as if I were crazy. Many of my friends expressed that as well. After all, many people from Chicago retire to warmer areas and don't move further north.
> 
> But the cold never really bothered me. It still doesn't. My philosophy is that you can always put on additional layers of clothing, but once you are nearly naked, you are pretty much stuck. I don't do well with humidity and the only times I really 'enjoy' the heat is when I can spend the day at the beach or in a pool. Those times seem to be rare as I get older. While I still enjoy those warm days at the beach, responsibility seems to get the best of me most days and it only happens a few times during the season.
> 
> Like many, we have experienced one heck of a weather week. First about a foot of snow came mid-week. Then another. Then this weekend we were hit with another foot or so and more accompanied with some brutal winds. We now have a 3-4 foot base of snow with drifts anywhere form 4-7 feet high. Here is what looking out my door was like yesterday afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That view is from my deck, and the bottom sill of the bay window is about 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> But it wasn't done yet. Add to that 90-140 km winds and another at least six to twelve inches before the day was through and you have yourself a real snow storm. Keith went out several times to try to keep at least our small deck clear enough to open the door, but he was unable to accomplish little else. The wind was too brutal.
> 
> We took it all in stride though. While we were fully prepared to lose power, I am happy to say we did not. I have to hand it to Nova Scotia Power - they did well. While I heard of a few spotty areas without electricity, given the brutality of the storm, most of us stayed good.
> 
> I decided to work on my painting projects, since I could continue to do that even without electricity. I had many distractions though, as I decided to do things like fill some extra water buckets and make a pot of soup (and coffee!) "just in case".
> 
> One time, I returned from one of those distractions and went to my palette. It seemed my mid-green paint puddle was 'missing':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn that I just refilled it! I looked further and it dawned on me what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail lead from the table all along the back of the couch back onto the table and over the two chair pads. I found the culpret at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Greenfoot" (aka: Pancakes) thought he would do some painting of his own! He saw that I was painting shamrocks and decided he would paint his own, apparently. He decorated the entire kitchen!
> 
> Thank goodness for alcohol, as it quickly cleaned up the mess. I left it on his foot though because for one - his feet are pretty much off limits and I also didn't want to put the harsh and bitter alcohol where he would lick it. It would wear off quickly enough.
> 
> That was our big adventure for the day. The storm howled outside and I spent a good deal of time preparing for the power outage that didn't happen and visiting with my friends through Facebook. It seems that many of them were also hit with winter in different degrees.
> 
> By evening Keith was able to clean the pathway in front of our house. We decided to try to go for a walk, just to see how things were.
> 
> We donned several layers of cloths and headed out into the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While our walkway was clear, the hardest treck was from the end of it to the street, as our driveway had about 3 feet of more of snow to trudge through. But we made it and we nearly got to the mill at the end of our street when the drifts were so high we decided to turn around and come home. The wind was mostly at our back while we walked home, so it wasn't really bad at all. It was quite an adventure.
> 
> It is supposed to be cold the entire week. Clean up for the storm hasn't really even started here this morning. I haven't heard the plow at all. I don't know how they are going to ge the driveways cleared because there is so much snow that I don't know where they are going to put it - even here in the country. It is deep and just a solid wall wherever we look.
> 
> Needless to say, we won't be heading out to the gym or post office today. Canada has a holiday (as does the USA) so most places will be closed anyway I expect. It will be a good day to finish up my painting and maybe start on my next project.
> 
> Keith kept busy all day and even finished up a new pattern. He calls it SLDK550 - Proud Military Plaque Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All four patterns are included in the set. I think they are pretty cool. They are available now on our site.
> 
> We are really fortunate that we were able to do 'business as usual' over the weekend. We had just updated the site and sent out our newsletter on Friday and were really busy with orders. I am happy we didn't disappoint anyone.
> 
> I also received the composite photo for all the classes for the Art Play Date 2015 that I am participating in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much easier to encourage people to join if you can see ALL the wonderful projects that will be offered. You can check out the gallery to better see the projects and sign up through my link. The cost for the entire course is $99 and includes all 25 classes taught over 25 weeks by 24 teachers. You get access to the videos for a year and can watch them over and over if you want. You also get to download the written lessons so that you have permanent patterns of the entire course. These are some of the best teachers in the industry and the value is incredible (under $4 per lesson!) It is like having a convention at your leisure! My projects will be the Winter Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bonus project of painting on a REAL ice skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also offering a $7 discount on purchasing the ice skate kit, or a free SLDP225 Witch Boots pattern for those who sign up through my link. (That is how we get paid for teaching - by those who sign up through our site)
> 
> I hope you consider it. There are many techniques to learn from this!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Monday and day 'off' for those who have a holiday. I also hope the snow hasn't affected you too much. Keep in mind that it is only temporary and soon spring will arrive.
> 
> Until then - it is a good time to stay inside and do something creative!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Yes, we had that happen last year. Some things began budding and then we were hit with another cold spell. I hope that isn't the case for your area.

Pancakes and I had a deep conversation regarding the painting issue. I gave him a stern, but loving warning and he PROMISES not to try to paint anymore. He looked like he really meant it so I am taking his word (for now) and hoping he stays out of my paints. I know seeing all the pretty colors is hard for him. He is so eager to help.

Have a wonderful day, John! Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*After the Storm*

After the last few days of snow and wind, it finally seems to have calmed down here. As I look outside this morning, everything is calm and the sun is shining brightly. What a beautiful winter day it is!

I am happy to say that our winter storm wasn't that bad for us. While I know it was a hard on many (and I feel badly for that) we were fortunate that we were safe and warm and power was uninterrupted throughout the duration. Adele was able to get to the wharf finally and check on the cats there. Many of them were inside their cabins and the mountain of snow that fell had trapped them inside. They needed fresh air and fresh water and I think that is one of the hardest parts of winter for them. Their water freezes so quickly and needs to be replaced daily. When the care takers are stuck, it isn't good for them. But there are several who are aware of this and try to make the trip there to make sure they are all OK. Thank goodness for them! They have hearts of gold!

It is still quite cold out this morning, and it looks as if the following week will be cold as well. However, there is only a small amount of additional snow forecast each day, so things should stay manageable and we should be able to stay on top of it. Nothing like over the weekend.

Yesterday afternoon the plow came and cleared the driveways on our block.



















I am sure that he was one very tired guy by the end of the day. He moved a lot of snow and everyone's car was able to get out. (Not my Mustang - I have pulled the battery from it. I have some things that I am going to do with it in Spring that I will talk about later on)

All in our world was going back to 'normal'.

Over the weekend I spent the time working on a painting project. I figured if power were lost, I would still be able to continue until I ran out of daylight. I am still in a "Celtic" mood and I created a pretty candle tray using Celtic Hearts and some Shamrocks (the item will be SLDP234 when it is completed and posted on the site. The link will work then)

I used an existing candle tray painting surface that I sell on my site (SLDPK109 - 8 Sided Scalloped Candle Tray). I want to use more of my surfaces multiple times to keep our product line trimmed down. I love this shape because it is very versatile and can be used in a variety of ways. Of course, one could also paint this design on an 8" plate or a piece of Roc-Lon fabric. As always - I like options.

I wanted to have a Celtic type heart pattern in it wit the shamrock vine winding through it:



















I used a fine crackle finish on the base and washed it with some metallic gold paint.










I then used some gold leafing on the edges - just to see how it would look:










I love how it came out! It looks beautiful and elegant and painting the shamrocks was fun and easy. They are 'fluffy' and wispy and not a fussy thing to paint at all. I think it is a great project for a new painter.

I also plan on making a scroll sawn version of this tray in the next couple of days. I think it will be popular.

Keith was busy as well. Besides keeping our walk shoveled, he created a new plaque for Veterans. After seeing his SLDK550 Proud Military Plaque Patterns (shown below), he received many requests for similar designs for other countries:










Not everything was fitting properly and not everything had abbreviations like the USA branches had, so he was in a dilemma. He decided to create a "Generic" plaque to cover all types of military service from any country and created his SLDK551 Proud Veteran Plaque:










As a thank you for your service, we would like to offer this pattern to VETERANS ONLY free of charge for a limited time. Please click on the link to the product on our site to see the details. Of course, if you are NOT a veteran and want to create it for a veteran you know, or for any other reason, you can certainly purchase it for us.

We are doing this on the honor system and want to show those who served in the military our appreciation. We hope you also honor this criteria. 

I hope that you all made it through this wave of storms OK. It seems that most of the northern and eastern states as well as Canada got hit hard. While I enjoy snow myself, I never enjoy hearing the hardship it puts on others. For their sake I hope we are near our end for this season.

I am going to be busy working on these other patterns today. I have one more "Irish" inspired painting pattern to complete as well. It is a small one though and I hope to be able to do it quickly. I want to get things up on the site as soon as I can. Lately I have been linking things as soon as I show them here. The links don't work until I actually post the product on the site. But I am getting old and forgetful and I find that this way I don't have to come back to everywhere that I posted and add them in later. As I complete things, everything falls into place.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Stay warm and play safe and enjoy your day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm*
> 
> After the last few days of snow and wind, it finally seems to have calmed down here. As I look outside this morning, everything is calm and the sun is shining brightly. What a beautiful winter day it is!
> 
> I am happy to say that our winter storm wasn't that bad for us. While I know it was a hard on many (and I feel badly for that) we were fortunate that we were safe and warm and power was uninterrupted throughout the duration. Adele was able to get to the wharf finally and check on the cats there. Many of them were inside their cabins and the mountain of snow that fell had trapped them inside. They needed fresh air and fresh water and I think that is one of the hardest parts of winter for them. Their water freezes so quickly and needs to be replaced daily. When the care takers are stuck, it isn't good for them. But there are several who are aware of this and try to make the trip there to make sure they are all OK. Thank goodness for them! They have hearts of gold!
> 
> It is still quite cold out this morning, and it looks as if the following week will be cold as well. However, there is only a small amount of additional snow forecast each day, so things should stay manageable and we should be able to stay on top of it. Nothing like over the weekend.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon the plow came and cleared the driveways on our block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that he was one very tired guy by the end of the day. He moved a lot of snow and everyone's car was able to get out. (Not my Mustang - I have pulled the battery from it. I have some things that I am going to do with it in Spring that I will talk about later on)
> 
> All in our world was going back to 'normal'.
> 
> Over the weekend I spent the time working on a painting project. I figured if power were lost, I would still be able to continue until I ran out of daylight. I am still in a "Celtic" mood and I created a pretty candle tray using Celtic Hearts and some Shamrocks (the item will be SLDP234 when it is completed and posted on the site. The link will work then)
> 
> I used an existing candle tray painting surface that I sell on my site (SLDPK109 - 8 Sided Scalloped Candle Tray). I want to use more of my surfaces multiple times to keep our product line trimmed down. I love this shape because it is very versatile and can be used in a variety of ways. Of course, one could also paint this design on an 8" plate or a piece of Roc-Lon fabric. As always - I like options.
> 
> I wanted to have a Celtic type heart pattern in it wit the shamrock vine winding through it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a fine crackle finish on the base and washed it with some metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then used some gold leafing on the edges - just to see how it would look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it came out! It looks beautiful and elegant and painting the shamrocks was fun and easy. They are 'fluffy' and wispy and not a fussy thing to paint at all. I think it is a great project for a new painter.
> 
> I also plan on making a scroll sawn version of this tray in the next couple of days. I think it will be popular.
> 
> Keith was busy as well. Besides keeping our walk shoveled, he created a new plaque for Veterans. After seeing his SLDK550 Proud Military Plaque Patterns (shown below), he received many requests for similar designs for other countries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything was fitting properly and not everything had abbreviations like the USA branches had, so he was in a dilemma. He decided to create a "Generic" plaque to cover all types of military service from any country and created his SLDK551 Proud Veteran Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a thank you for your service, we would like to offer this pattern to VETERANS ONLY free of charge for a limited time. Please click on the link to the product on our site to see the details. Of course, if you are NOT a veteran and want to create it for a veteran you know, or for any other reason, you can certainly purchase it for us.
> 
> We are doing this on the honor system and want to show those who served in the military our appreciation. We hope you also honor this criteria.
> 
> I hope that you all made it through this wave of storms OK. It seems that most of the northern and eastern states as well as Canada got hit hard. While I enjoy snow myself, I never enjoy hearing the hardship it puts on others. For their sake I hope we are near our end for this season.
> 
> I am going to be busy working on these other patterns today. I have one more "Irish" inspired painting pattern to complete as well. It is a small one though and I hope to be able to do it quickly. I want to get things up on the site as soon as I can. Lately I have been linking things as soon as I show them here. The links don't work until I actually post the product on the site. But I am getting old and forgetful and I find that this way I don't have to come back to everywhere that I posted and add them in later. As I complete things, everything falls into place.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Stay warm and play safe and enjoy your day.


Your Celtic candle tray is beautiful! I love the celtic design you came up with and the shamrocks winding through it. I think you could make a wonderful Spring banner painting this design on Roc-Lon with "Cead Mile Failte" (100,000 welcomes) on the inside of the circle.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *After the Storm*
> 
> After the last few days of snow and wind, it finally seems to have calmed down here. As I look outside this morning, everything is calm and the sun is shining brightly. What a beautiful winter day it is!
> 
> I am happy to say that our winter storm wasn't that bad for us. While I know it was a hard on many (and I feel badly for that) we were fortunate that we were safe and warm and power was uninterrupted throughout the duration. Adele was able to get to the wharf finally and check on the cats there. Many of them were inside their cabins and the mountain of snow that fell had trapped them inside. They needed fresh air and fresh water and I think that is one of the hardest parts of winter for them. Their water freezes so quickly and needs to be replaced daily. When the care takers are stuck, it isn't good for them. But there are several who are aware of this and try to make the trip there to make sure they are all OK. Thank goodness for them! They have hearts of gold!
> 
> It is still quite cold out this morning, and it looks as if the following week will be cold as well. However, there is only a small amount of additional snow forecast each day, so things should stay manageable and we should be able to stay on top of it. Nothing like over the weekend.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon the plow came and cleared the driveways on our block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that he was one very tired guy by the end of the day. He moved a lot of snow and everyone's car was able to get out. (Not my Mustang - I have pulled the battery from it. I have some things that I am going to do with it in Spring that I will talk about later on)
> 
> All in our world was going back to 'normal'.
> 
> Over the weekend I spent the time working on a painting project. I figured if power were lost, I would still be able to continue until I ran out of daylight. I am still in a "Celtic" mood and I created a pretty candle tray using Celtic Hearts and some Shamrocks (the item will be SLDP234 when it is completed and posted on the site. The link will work then)
> 
> I used an existing candle tray painting surface that I sell on my site (SLDPK109 - 8 Sided Scalloped Candle Tray). I want to use more of my surfaces multiple times to keep our product line trimmed down. I love this shape because it is very versatile and can be used in a variety of ways. Of course, one could also paint this design on an 8" plate or a piece of Roc-Lon fabric. As always - I like options.
> 
> I wanted to have a Celtic type heart pattern in it wit the shamrock vine winding through it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a fine crackle finish on the base and washed it with some metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then used some gold leafing on the edges - just to see how it would look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it came out! It looks beautiful and elegant and painting the shamrocks was fun and easy. They are 'fluffy' and wispy and not a fussy thing to paint at all. I think it is a great project for a new painter.
> 
> I also plan on making a scroll sawn version of this tray in the next couple of days. I think it will be popular.
> 
> Keith was busy as well. Besides keeping our walk shoveled, he created a new plaque for Veterans. After seeing his SLDK550 Proud Military Plaque Patterns (shown below), he received many requests for similar designs for other countries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything was fitting properly and not everything had abbreviations like the USA branches had, so he was in a dilemma. He decided to create a "Generic" plaque to cover all types of military service from any country and created his SLDK551 Proud Veteran Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a thank you for your service, we would like to offer this pattern to VETERANS ONLY free of charge for a limited time. Please click on the link to the product on our site to see the details. Of course, if you are NOT a veteran and want to create it for a veteran you know, or for any other reason, you can certainly purchase it for us.
> 
> We are doing this on the honor system and want to show those who served in the military our appreciation. We hope you also honor this criteria.
> 
> I hope that you all made it through this wave of storms OK. It seems that most of the northern and eastern states as well as Canada got hit hard. While I enjoy snow myself, I never enjoy hearing the hardship it puts on others. For their sake I hope we are near our end for this season.
> 
> I am going to be busy working on these other patterns today. I have one more "Irish" inspired painting pattern to complete as well. It is a small one though and I hope to be able to do it quickly. I want to get things up on the site as soon as I can. Lately I have been linking things as soon as I show them here. The links don't work until I actually post the product on the site. But I am getting old and forgetful and I find that this way I don't have to come back to everywhere that I posted and add them in later. As I complete things, everything falls into place.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Stay warm and play safe and enjoy your day.


Hi, Anna:
That would be an amazing banner. I may just make one up like that. You can be my "Celtic Proofreader" though. I am always afraid to do things in other languages because I want my grammar to be correct. 

I am glad you like it!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Personal Milestone for Me*

As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!

I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.

But something told me to keep typing.

I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.

I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.

Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.

But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.

Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.

Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":

_ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."

_
We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.

I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.

It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.

I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.

So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:










I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.

I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.

Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.

Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


You are a bright spot in the morning. Don't know how you manage to stay so positive but it is definitely helpful to a lot of people. Too often when reading through some of the posts on this site, I see people attack another for no legitimate reason and can only feel sorry for someone so negative.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you, Kepy. And thank you for your friendship over the past years.

I try not to be negative. Even when I am not in a 'sunshine mood' I try to think of something happy and good to write about. Believe it or not, most times it DOES change my mood because it helps me appreciate something GOOD in my life.

Everyone has bad days and bad things happen to them. I am no different. But by keeping a positive outlook and reminding myself of all the good things in my life, I feel I am a much happier person. If I help others do that as well then all the better. 

I wish you a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## handsawgeek

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Congrats on your 1500th post. 
Even though I'm not an avid scrollsawyer, I've followed your blog.

I had the same thoughts when I started my blog - Who would read this rubbish??? I've got 1450 posts to go to match your milestone. That's a lotta writing..

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


It all starts somewhere, I suppose! I must be a creature of habit! That can be good or bad! 

I hope to see you keep posting!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Congratulations on your 1500th post, Sheila. You have presented many good designs over this time. You and Keith have weathered some storms, literal and figurative and are still here. It is good to see that a combination of common sense and shear hard work still count for something in this world. Thank you for being there.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you, Martyn. I remember that reading your blog about going to the wood store about five years ago was what made me realize that there was the possibility to blog on this site. I hadn't really read 'blogs' before, but I enjoyed reading about your adventure very much and could relate to it. We have been friends ever since.

I sure enjoyed seeing your growth in woodworking and always look to you as a role model for sharing and teaching. You are the 'best of the best' and I am very grateful for our friendship.

Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


well done sheila
always a good morning to wake to your posts
here is something for you
(i know you may have seen it on rivergirls FB post)

---
YOU ARE NOT GOING TO BELIEVE THESE SHOES ! Shoe Bakery's Custom Shoes - Sweets for Your Feet…Shoe Bakery specializes in creating high-end shoes to look like various forms of dessert. YOU ARE GOING TO GET HUNGRY CHECKING OUT THESE AMAZING SHOES HERE: http://www.beautifullife.info/…/shoe-bakerys-custom-shoes-…/ OK, LADIES…AFTER YOU CHECK OUT THIS LINK AND LOOK AT THESE AMAZING SHOES…WHAT DO YOU THINK? WOULD YOU WEAR THEM ?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


OOOhhh! They are CUTE! No - I didn't see them! Thank you so much for sharing! 

Sheila


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Sheilia,

I'm one of those regular readers who rarely comment…

I enjoy reading your blog because you have that positive attitude you've just discussed in this posting.

Keep up the good work.

Herb


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Congratulations on reaching *1500* !!!
Now if Keith would make you a cake with that many candles on it, you could melt all of that snow in a few minutes.
Celebrate the day and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Congrats for 1500! Imagine how many people you have inspired and helped over those years - scores and scores!
Your little St. Patrick's day angels look really cute and I love the scroll saw version of your candle tray. Finally picked up my Decoart Traditions paints today to get going on the AAOL lion course I'll be doing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you all very much. I am so glad that I got to know you all through these posts.

Please let me know which class you are taking. I really love AAOL and the teachers there. I have learned so much from them.

Thank you all for your friendship and support. I wouldn't keep writing if it weren't for you. 

Sheila


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


*1500* Wow, what an accomplishment!

I'm really not a scroll saw kind of person, I've got one and have used it a bit, but I have enjoyed your posts over the few years that I've been on LJ's, and think of you as a friend. 
This site just wouldn't be the same without Sheila in the morning.

Thanks for what you do.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Personal Milestone for Me*
> 
> As I came to write my post this morning, I noticed that I am on my 1,500th post. Who would have that that nearly five years ago when I began blogging that I would wind up on such a wonderful journey?!
> 
> I remember as I wrote those first words of that first blog entry nearly five years ago . . . I was nervous and thinking to myself "Who would want to read anything that I wrote?" I nearly stopped right then and there and abandoned the idea altogether.
> 
> But something told me to keep typing.
> 
> I rather like writing. Especially in the quiet of the mornings when I am getting my thoughts together and planning my day. As many of you began responding and asking questions and just chatting with me, I began to feel as if I was having my morning coffee at a table with all of you. We talk and share ideas. We inspire each other. We learn from each other.
> 
> I often hear from many of you how much you enjoy these daily posts or how much you learn from them. I think about that on those days when I sometimes don't feel like writing or get discouraged about things (yes - I have my moments) and it is you, my readers who pull me through and help me keep moving ahead. Those who read often know I am not a "numbers person". I think that while numbers are useful in this world, they can be misleading and cold. But they are somewhat necessary for our society to function, so I use them from time to time and try to stay on a friendly basis with them. As I checked this morning on the Lumberjocks.com site where I originally began blogging, I see that in the 1,500 posts I have over 3,000,000 reads. (YIKES!) I suppose some people like seeing what me, Keith and the cats are up to.
> 
> Over the years, these writings have become an important part of my day. Since I don't have a 'store' per se, or a job outside the home, it is very easy to feel isolated and when things don't go as we planned we can easily feel discouraged. Coming from a huge city like Chicago, living in a small rural area of Nova Scotia could be very restrictive. Especially in the winter time (like now) when I don't have the freedom to drive around and come into contact with people on a daily basis. Many people wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I have been fortunate enough to find a balance between my love of rural type living and my love of people and teaching. By writing here nearly every morning, I am able to communicate with so many people who have become friends over these years. I think it is amazing that we live in all corners of the world, yet we join together to communicate and share our love of creating each day. It is wonderful to have something so positive to look forward to every day.
> 
> Many people tell me that I not only teach them, but I keep them inspired as well. I must say that I feel the same way about each and every one of you. Whether you respond and leave comments or not, every once in a while someone new posts a comment and states that they 'read all the time, but rarely comment' and that I have influenced them in a positive way at one time or another. That alone keeps me posting and that alone makes me stop and realize that for every one comment that I receive, there are countless 'friends' out there that I don't even know about. If I can make even ONE person's day a little better or teach them something or make them smile, then writing is worth my time. That is an important thing for me to remember.
> 
> Our world is difficult these days. Many people are going through hardships. I often think of the opening lines of Charles Dickens' "A Tale of Two Cities":
> 
> _ "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only."
> 
> _
> We live in a time when things are wonderful and horrible, beautiful and hideous, fantastic and mundane. Technology has opened our eyes to not only the beauty of our planet, but also the dark side. It can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> I choose to focus on the beauty of life in my posts. For me, that translates to creating. As you have seen, I enjoy creating in many different media. There is something about 'making pretty things' that is both intoxicating and addicting to me.
> 
> It keeps me going in these tumultuous times and it helps me focus on the good that my life can bring. For each individual that I entertain, teach or inspire in some way is my own little way of contributing positively to this world. If every one of you reading could do something each day to make just one person a little happier, think how much better this world can be. It may sound simple, but I prefer my way of thinking to those who spew poison. Reality can be harsh. I will leave the chore of sharing that to others.
> 
> I have always stated that my favorite phrase is "we follow where we focus." The longer I am here on this planet, the more I believe that. While good and bad things happen to all of us, I truly believe that how we choose to react to them plays a large part in determining our own happiness. I am not saying that I turn a blind eye to tragedy or bad things, but I have learned that when situations are presented to me that I have no control over whatsoever, it is best for me to turn my attention to something positive that I CAN do something about. More than once this has saved me from dispare. I have found that by keeping my glass 'half full' I am better able to contibute in a positive way to those around me. That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> So I will close today, on entry 1,500. I am half done with a variety of projects that I worked on yesterday. I still have "Celtic" on my mind, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be finishing these new things up today, I think.
> 
> I don't want to close though without once again thanking all of you who read. I have forged many friendships through my posts here and met many people that I will never even know. Perhaps without even realizing it, you have all been my inspiration, my motivation and my muse. You have encouraged me to finish up on those nights when I was tired and wanted to pack it in (what would I have to show tomorrow?) You have calmed me down and encouraged me to be positive when I felt wronged or angry (what would you think of me if I wrote here and ranted about something or someone in anger?) You have encouraged me to share and teach and search for the good in just about any situation that I have encountered, and that has kept me positive and productive and made my life infinitely better.
> 
> Thank you, all. I am profoundly grateful. I will certainly be back tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you Grumpy! I am glad you enjoy my ramblings. 

Keep coming back!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Appreciation*

Yesterday seemed to fly by in a minute. It was one of those days when one minute you were pouring your first cup of coffee and what seemed like the next minute you were pouring your bedtime tea. The sad thing about it (well - sad for me anyway) was that I really didn't feel that I accomplished that much. Not as far as designing anyway.

We all tend to fall into habits of setting benchmarks for ourselves by measuring tangibles. (How many new things did we create today? How many pages did we write? How many ornaments did we cut/paint?)

While keeping track of how many things we produce each day is important, sometimes we fail to remember that what is equally important is the other things we accomplished - the things that are far more difficult to measure.

Yesterday my friend Steve Good placed a notice in his blog regarding Keith's plaque pattern that we are offering free to veterans:










(If you like it and are a veteran, you can see how to obtain your copy HERE)

We were thrilled at the wonderful response we received from everyone. All day we had requests coming in. I found that no matter how quickly I typed, I had trouble keeping up. The best part of all of this was that many of the requests also came with descriptions of service and short stories. As I filled order after order, my heart was filled with pride and gratitude for the many, many men and women who served their respective countries over the years. It was something that I didn't expect at all, but quite overwhelming.

As I spent the day reading note after note from the hundreds of veterans that responded, I felt a growing sense of gratitude and pride. I was a child in the 1960's and while part of me was aware of the political turmoil going on at that time, my thoughts were more focused on swimming, going to my tumbling and dance class at the park district, and of course the boys in our classes. As I grew older, we were taught in our history classes about the Vietnam war and then came the Desert Storm wars later on, but my sense of awareness about these events was somewhat dim. I was busy with raising my own children and my life.

Reading these notes brought a sense of reality to these events. Reading about the years of service (many more than a decade) reminded me that the freedoms we have here in Canada as well as the USA and other parts of the world did not come without a price tag. People gave their youth and their time and their lives so we can all live the way we are living. That should never be forgotton.

While I may not have accomplished creating something tangible yesterday, I feel that I had a very productive day. My eyes were opened a bit wider as to how fortunate I am to live in a country and come from a country whose citizens have given so much to insure the freedoms of others.

I am so glad that Keith suggested we give this pattern to the Vets for free. While it is a small thing to do in comparison of the sacrifices that were made by the veterans, it has made me appreciate them even more than I previously did. I can't say 'thank you' enough.

Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by in a minute. It was one of those days when one minute you were pouring your first cup of coffee and what seemed like the next minute you were pouring your bedtime tea. The sad thing about it (well - sad for me anyway) was that I really didn't feel that I accomplished that much. Not as far as designing anyway.
> 
> We all tend to fall into habits of setting benchmarks for ourselves by measuring tangibles. (How many new things did we create today? How many pages did we write? How many ornaments did we cut/paint?)
> 
> While keeping track of how many things we produce each day is important, sometimes we fail to remember that what is equally important is the other things we accomplished - the things that are far more difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday my friend Steve Good placed a notice in his blog regarding Keith's plaque pattern that we are offering free to veterans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you like it and are a veteran, you can see how to obtain your copy HERE)
> 
> We were thrilled at the wonderful response we received from everyone. All day we had requests coming in. I found that no matter how quickly I typed, I had trouble keeping up. The best part of all of this was that many of the requests also came with descriptions of service and short stories. As I filled order after order, my heart was filled with pride and gratitude for the many, many men and women who served their respective countries over the years. It was something that I didn't expect at all, but quite overwhelming.
> 
> As I spent the day reading note after note from the hundreds of veterans that responded, I felt a growing sense of gratitude and pride. I was a child in the 1960's and while part of me was aware of the political turmoil going on at that time, my thoughts were more focused on swimming, going to my tumbling and dance class at the park district, and of course the boys in our classes. As I grew older, we were taught in our history classes about the Vietnam war and then came the Desert Storm wars later on, but my sense of awareness about these events was somewhat dim. I was busy with raising my own children and my life.
> 
> Reading these notes brought a sense of reality to these events. Reading about the years of service (many more than a decade) reminded me that the freedoms we have here in Canada as well as the USA and other parts of the world did not come without a price tag. People gave their youth and their time and their lives so we can all live the way we are living. That should never be forgotton.
> 
> While I may not have accomplished creating something tangible yesterday, I feel that I had a very productive day. My eyes were opened a bit wider as to how fortunate I am to live in a country and come from a country whose citizens have given so much to insure the freedoms of others.
> 
> I am so glad that Keith suggested we give this pattern to the Vets for free. While it is a small thing to do in comparison of the sacrifices that were made by the veterans, it has made me appreciate them even more than I previously did. I can't say 'thank you' enough.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


Well done Sheila and Keith.


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by in a minute. It was one of those days when one minute you were pouring your first cup of coffee and what seemed like the next minute you were pouring your bedtime tea. The sad thing about it (well - sad for me anyway) was that I really didn't feel that I accomplished that much. Not as far as designing anyway.
> 
> We all tend to fall into habits of setting benchmarks for ourselves by measuring tangibles. (How many new things did we create today? How many pages did we write? How many ornaments did we cut/paint?)
> 
> While keeping track of how many things we produce each day is important, sometimes we fail to remember that what is equally important is the other things we accomplished - the things that are far more difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday my friend Steve Good placed a notice in his blog regarding Keith's plaque pattern that we are offering free to veterans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you like it and are a veteran, you can see how to obtain your copy HERE)
> 
> We were thrilled at the wonderful response we received from everyone. All day we had requests coming in. I found that no matter how quickly I typed, I had trouble keeping up. The best part of all of this was that many of the requests also came with descriptions of service and short stories. As I filled order after order, my heart was filled with pride and gratitude for the many, many men and women who served their respective countries over the years. It was something that I didn't expect at all, but quite overwhelming.
> 
> As I spent the day reading note after note from the hundreds of veterans that responded, I felt a growing sense of gratitude and pride. I was a child in the 1960's and while part of me was aware of the political turmoil going on at that time, my thoughts were more focused on swimming, going to my tumbling and dance class at the park district, and of course the boys in our classes. As I grew older, we were taught in our history classes about the Vietnam war and then came the Desert Storm wars later on, but my sense of awareness about these events was somewhat dim. I was busy with raising my own children and my life.
> 
> Reading these notes brought a sense of reality to these events. Reading about the years of service (many more than a decade) reminded me that the freedoms we have here in Canada as well as the USA and other parts of the world did not come without a price tag. People gave their youth and their time and their lives so we can all live the way we are living. That should never be forgotton.
> 
> While I may not have accomplished creating something tangible yesterday, I feel that I had a very productive day. My eyes were opened a bit wider as to how fortunate I am to live in a country and come from a country whose citizens have given so much to insure the freedoms of others.
> 
> I am so glad that Keith suggested we give this pattern to the Vets for free. While it is a small thing to do in comparison of the sacrifices that were made by the veterans, it has made me appreciate them even more than I previously did. I can't say 'thank you' enough.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


And from a Vet, thank you.

As we would say in the service, Bravo Zulu, Sheila and Keith.

Herb


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by in a minute. It was one of those days when one minute you were pouring your first cup of coffee and what seemed like the next minute you were pouring your bedtime tea. The sad thing about it (well - sad for me anyway) was that I really didn't feel that I accomplished that much. Not as far as designing anyway.
> 
> We all tend to fall into habits of setting benchmarks for ourselves by measuring tangibles. (How many new things did we create today? How many pages did we write? How many ornaments did we cut/paint?)
> 
> While keeping track of how many things we produce each day is important, sometimes we fail to remember that what is equally important is the other things we accomplished - the things that are far more difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday my friend Steve Good placed a notice in his blog regarding Keith's plaque pattern that we are offering free to veterans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you like it and are a veteran, you can see how to obtain your copy HERE)
> 
> We were thrilled at the wonderful response we received from everyone. All day we had requests coming in. I found that no matter how quickly I typed, I had trouble keeping up. The best part of all of this was that many of the requests also came with descriptions of service and short stories. As I filled order after order, my heart was filled with pride and gratitude for the many, many men and women who served their respective countries over the years. It was something that I didn't expect at all, but quite overwhelming.
> 
> As I spent the day reading note after note from the hundreds of veterans that responded, I felt a growing sense of gratitude and pride. I was a child in the 1960's and while part of me was aware of the political turmoil going on at that time, my thoughts were more focused on swimming, going to my tumbling and dance class at the park district, and of course the boys in our classes. As I grew older, we were taught in our history classes about the Vietnam war and then came the Desert Storm wars later on, but my sense of awareness about these events was somewhat dim. I was busy with raising my own children and my life.
> 
> Reading these notes brought a sense of reality to these events. Reading about the years of service (many more than a decade) reminded me that the freedoms we have here in Canada as well as the USA and other parts of the world did not come without a price tag. People gave their youth and their time and their lives so we can all live the way we are living. That should never be forgotton.
> 
> While I may not have accomplished creating something tangible yesterday, I feel that I had a very productive day. My eyes were opened a bit wider as to how fortunate I am to live in a country and come from a country whose citizens have given so much to insure the freedoms of others.
> 
> I am so glad that Keith suggested we give this pattern to the Vets for free. While it is a small thing to do in comparison of the sacrifices that were made by the veterans, it has made me appreciate them even more than I previously did. I can't say 'thank you' enough.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


Absolutely gr8 Sheila and Keith. I am thankful for all our Veterans.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Appreciation*
> 
> Yesterday seemed to fly by in a minute. It was one of those days when one minute you were pouring your first cup of coffee and what seemed like the next minute you were pouring your bedtime tea. The sad thing about it (well - sad for me anyway) was that I really didn't feel that I accomplished that much. Not as far as designing anyway.
> 
> We all tend to fall into habits of setting benchmarks for ourselves by measuring tangibles. (How many new things did we create today? How many pages did we write? How many ornaments did we cut/paint?)
> 
> While keeping track of how many things we produce each day is important, sometimes we fail to remember that what is equally important is the other things we accomplished - the things that are far more difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday my friend Steve Good placed a notice in his blog regarding Keith's plaque pattern that we are offering free to veterans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you like it and are a veteran, you can see how to obtain your copy HERE)
> 
> We were thrilled at the wonderful response we received from everyone. All day we had requests coming in. I found that no matter how quickly I typed, I had trouble keeping up. The best part of all of this was that many of the requests also came with descriptions of service and short stories. As I filled order after order, my heart was filled with pride and gratitude for the many, many men and women who served their respective countries over the years. It was something that I didn't expect at all, but quite overwhelming.
> 
> As I spent the day reading note after note from the hundreds of veterans that responded, I felt a growing sense of gratitude and pride. I was a child in the 1960's and while part of me was aware of the political turmoil going on at that time, my thoughts were more focused on swimming, going to my tumbling and dance class at the park district, and of course the boys in our classes. As I grew older, we were taught in our history classes about the Vietnam war and then came the Desert Storm wars later on, but my sense of awareness about these events was somewhat dim. I was busy with raising my own children and my life.
> 
> Reading these notes brought a sense of reality to these events. Reading about the years of service (many more than a decade) reminded me that the freedoms we have here in Canada as well as the USA and other parts of the world did not come without a price tag. People gave their youth and their time and their lives so we can all live the way we are living. That should never be forgotton.
> 
> While I may not have accomplished creating something tangible yesterday, I feel that I had a very productive day. My eyes were opened a bit wider as to how fortunate I am to live in a country and come from a country whose citizens have given so much to insure the freedoms of others.
> 
> I am so glad that Keith suggested we give this pattern to the Vets for free. While it is a small thing to do in comparison of the sacrifices that were made by the veterans, it has made me appreciate them even more than I previously did. I can't say 'thank you' enough.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday.


You are very welcome everyone. It is the least we can do for those who fought to allow us to live as we do.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working on Some New Designs*

Today's post will be a bit short, I am afraid. Not because I have been idle, but much the opposite.

I find that when I design lately, I work on a certain theme and wind up doing several different projects in that style. I am not sure if that is good or bad. On one hand it makes me feel kind of 'wishy-washy' because I can't seem to settle on one version. On the other hand, it is nice to be able to design a project for scrollers, and then be able to offer a painter's version that is similar. Working the same type of design in different types of media is both fun and exciting.

I have given you hints of the projects already in previous posts. I created the pretty painted Celtic Heart Candle Tray originally as a painted project. I then liked it so much that I thought it would make the perfect scroll saw project as well. The Celtic heart pattern would be easier to cut than some of our filigree or fretwork designs and be suitable for someone newer to scrolling. My friend Anna commented on how she would like to see an Irish "Welcome" banner and I am thinking about how I want to create that.

And then there are my little Angel Bear Ornaments. I had set a goal for myself of making them into 12 different styles - one for each month of the year. Why? Because I like doing them, of course. They are darling little magnets that can be used in so many ways.

I started with the SLDP214 Patriotic Angels.










I then decided to dress them for Valentine's Day in my pattern http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP227" target="_blank">SLDP227 Valentine Angel Bears</a>:










And now, for March, I dress them in greens and shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day (SLDP236 March Angel Bears Painting Pattern):










(The links to the bears will all work after the patterns are posted this weekend)

I spent my working part of my day painting the samples a couple of times and taking my step by step photos for the patterns.

It may not look like much, but it was after 10pm by the time I finished. Today I will be doing some more photography on the other two projects (the two candle trays/mats) and writing up the pattern packets. I hope to get everything posted on the site over the weekend.

I know it may not be very exciting to read about, but it is a lot of fun seeing these little projects come to life. It makes for a happy day - even when the snow keeps on piling up (we got another several inches yesterday).

It looks like another 'indoor weekend' for me. We have food and supplies and I truly don't mind it very much. I am happy here creating.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. I hope that you are warm and safe in your area. My friend and family from Chicago tell me that they are experiencing bitter cold temperatures. The Chicago schools were all closed yesterday because of record cold. I realize that for many this weather is a dangerous force in their lives and I really wish them the best.

Happy Friday to you all. May you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## parsonpaul

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short, I am afraid. Not because I have been idle, but much the opposite.
> 
> I find that when I design lately, I work on a certain theme and wind up doing several different projects in that style. I am not sure if that is good or bad. On one hand it makes me feel kind of 'wishy-washy' because I can't seem to settle on one version. On the other hand, it is nice to be able to design a project for scrollers, and then be able to offer a painter's version that is similar. Working the same type of design in different types of media is both fun and exciting.
> 
> I have given you hints of the projects already in previous posts. I created the pretty painted Celtic Heart Candle Tray originally as a painted project. I then liked it so much that I thought it would make the perfect scroll saw project as well. The Celtic heart pattern would be easier to cut than some of our filigree or fretwork designs and be suitable for someone newer to scrolling. My friend Anna commented on how she would like to see an Irish "Welcome" banner and I am thinking about how I want to create that.
> 
> And then there are my little Angel Bear Ornaments. I had set a goal for myself of making them into 12 different styles - one for each month of the year. Why? Because I like doing them, of course. They are darling little magnets that can be used in so many ways.
> 
> I started with the SLDP214 Patriotic Angels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to dress them for Valentine's Day in my pattern http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP227" target="_blank">SLDP227 Valentine Angel Bears</a>:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, for March, I dress them in greens and shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day (SLDP236 March Angel Bears Painting Pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The links to the bears will all work after the patterns are posted this weekend)
> 
> I spent my working part of my day painting the samples a couple of times and taking my step by step photos for the patterns.
> 
> It may not look like much, but it was after 10pm by the time I finished. Today I will be doing some more photography on the other two projects (the two candle trays/mats) and writing up the pattern packets. I hope to get everything posted on the site over the weekend.
> 
> I know it may not be very exciting to read about, but it is a lot of fun seeing these little projects come to life. It makes for a happy day - even when the snow keeps on piling up (we got another several inches yesterday).
> 
> It looks like another 'indoor weekend' for me. We have food and supplies and I truly don't mind it very much. I am happy here creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. I hope that you are warm and safe in your area. My friend and family from Chicago tell me that they are experiencing bitter cold temperatures. The Chicago schools were all closed yesterday because of record cold. I realize that for many this weather is a dangerous force in their lives and I really wish them the best.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. May you all have a wonderful weekend.


You just keep on creating and writing and we will just keep on reading and following…. 
Thanks


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short, I am afraid. Not because I have been idle, but much the opposite.
> 
> I find that when I design lately, I work on a certain theme and wind up doing several different projects in that style. I am not sure if that is good or bad. On one hand it makes me feel kind of 'wishy-washy' because I can't seem to settle on one version. On the other hand, it is nice to be able to design a project for scrollers, and then be able to offer a painter's version that is similar. Working the same type of design in different types of media is both fun and exciting.
> 
> I have given you hints of the projects already in previous posts. I created the pretty painted Celtic Heart Candle Tray originally as a painted project. I then liked it so much that I thought it would make the perfect scroll saw project as well. The Celtic heart pattern would be easier to cut than some of our filigree or fretwork designs and be suitable for someone newer to scrolling. My friend Anna commented on how she would like to see an Irish "Welcome" banner and I am thinking about how I want to create that.
> 
> And then there are my little Angel Bear Ornaments. I had set a goal for myself of making them into 12 different styles - one for each month of the year. Why? Because I like doing them, of course. They are darling little magnets that can be used in so many ways.
> 
> I started with the SLDP214 Patriotic Angels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to dress them for Valentine's Day in my pattern http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP227" target="_blank">SLDP227 Valentine Angel Bears</a>:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, for March, I dress them in greens and shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day (SLDP236 March Angel Bears Painting Pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The links to the bears will all work after the patterns are posted this weekend)
> 
> I spent my working part of my day painting the samples a couple of times and taking my step by step photos for the patterns.
> 
> It may not look like much, but it was after 10pm by the time I finished. Today I will be doing some more photography on the other two projects (the two candle trays/mats) and writing up the pattern packets. I hope to get everything posted on the site over the weekend.
> 
> I know it may not be very exciting to read about, but it is a lot of fun seeing these little projects come to life. It makes for a happy day - even when the snow keeps on piling up (we got another several inches yesterday).
> 
> It looks like another 'indoor weekend' for me. We have food and supplies and I truly don't mind it very much. I am happy here creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. I hope that you are warm and safe in your area. My friend and family from Chicago tell me that they are experiencing bitter cold temperatures. The Chicago schools were all closed yesterday because of record cold. I realize that for many this weather is a dangerous force in their lives and I really wish them the best.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. May you all have a wonderful weekend.


I love those cute bears! I still have a bunch cut out that my great niece and I work on every so often. They are so easy to do and so many different ways you can paint them. Your Celtic ones are my favourite. I think the way you did the faces - makes them a bit chubbier and softer looking.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working on Some New Designs*
> 
> Today's post will be a bit short, I am afraid. Not because I have been idle, but much the opposite.
> 
> I find that when I design lately, I work on a certain theme and wind up doing several different projects in that style. I am not sure if that is good or bad. On one hand it makes me feel kind of 'wishy-washy' because I can't seem to settle on one version. On the other hand, it is nice to be able to design a project for scrollers, and then be able to offer a painter's version that is similar. Working the same type of design in different types of media is both fun and exciting.
> 
> I have given you hints of the projects already in previous posts. I created the pretty painted Celtic Heart Candle Tray originally as a painted project. I then liked it so much that I thought it would make the perfect scroll saw project as well. The Celtic heart pattern would be easier to cut than some of our filigree or fretwork designs and be suitable for someone newer to scrolling. My friend Anna commented on how she would like to see an Irish "Welcome" banner and I am thinking about how I want to create that.
> 
> And then there are my little Angel Bear Ornaments. I had set a goal for myself of making them into 12 different styles - one for each month of the year. Why? Because I like doing them, of course. They are darling little magnets that can be used in so many ways.
> 
> I started with the SLDP214 Patriotic Angels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to dress them for Valentine's Day in my pattern http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDP227" target="_blank">SLDP227 Valentine Angel Bears</a>:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, for March, I dress them in greens and shamrocks for St. Patrick's Day (SLDP236 March Angel Bears Painting Pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The links to the bears will all work after the patterns are posted this weekend)
> 
> I spent my working part of my day painting the samples a couple of times and taking my step by step photos for the patterns.
> 
> It may not look like much, but it was after 10pm by the time I finished. Today I will be doing some more photography on the other two projects (the two candle trays/mats) and writing up the pattern packets. I hope to get everything posted on the site over the weekend.
> 
> I know it may not be very exciting to read about, but it is a lot of fun seeing these little projects come to life. It makes for a happy day - even when the snow keeps on piling up (we got another several inches yesterday).
> 
> It looks like another 'indoor weekend' for me. We have food and supplies and I truly don't mind it very much. I am happy here creating.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend as well. I hope that you are warm and safe in your area. My friend and family from Chicago tell me that they are experiencing bitter cold temperatures. The Chicago schools were all closed yesterday because of record cold. I realize that for many this weather is a dangerous force in their lives and I really wish them the best.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. May you all have a wonderful weekend.


Thank you both so much! I have been working on the patterns for the new things today. I can't wait to get them on the site. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*This, That and the Other Thing*

It snowed this weekend.

We have another several inches of fresh snow over some icy rain that fell. It just can't seem to decide what to do outside, so it is doing everything.

It is hard to believe that the weekend has gone by so quickly. Not so much because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I got so many things done. Lately I haven't been blogging much on the weekend only to give myself a break from the daily routine. I figure that will give me more to talk about during the week and I will have more interesting posts. But it seems that it isn't quite working out that way because I sometimes get so many different things accomplished, I don't know where to begin.

On Friday I worked on my photos for my three new patterns. Two of the three patterns are painting patterns so that required lots of step-by-step pictures.

Friday evening I spent my time making a needle felted bunny. I haven't needle felted since before Christmas and I feel like making some chicks and bunnies for spring. Sara Renzulli (my needle felting guru) just posted three videos on how to felt a Basket Bunny. I thought it was time to jump in (no pun intended) and try my hand at making one. After about 5-6 hours of 'poking', I created "Snowdrop"










Not bad, but I see room for improvement. The great part about needle felting is that eveyone's creation looks different. As I look on the needle felting Facebook page, no two bunnies are alike. I like that. I think that is one of the charms of needle felting. The sculptures take on the personality of the artist very easily. I know that my next bunny will be different, too. When I cook a new recipe, it usually take three tries to get it how I like it. The first time I follow instructions to the letter. The second time I 'adjust' to my own taste. The third time I fine tune it to be just how I like it. I think that when creating things, it is pretty much the same. Sometimes I get lucky but I know that my calling is being a designer because I am always looking at things and changing them. From recipes to directions for animals and sewing to painting and woodworking. Either I am very innovative or just don't know how to follow directions. (I'll say I am 'innovative' for my own protection!)

You can see Sara's kits for the bunnies here at here Etsy shop: SarafinaFiberArt

She is one of the finest teachers I have come across and her kits are really "complete". You can literally buy the starter tool kit along with your chosen animal wool kit and completely make the animal. I like that. Most of her videos are free too, and you can watch before you buy. You can tell she really loves what she is doing and her creations are wonderful.

On Saturday, it snowed again and I spent the early part of the day organizing. Our front hall closet had a small leak in it and the landlord can't fix it until the spring thaw, so we have had to empty out the top shelf there. It may not seem like a big deal, but when you live in a small place like we do, losing a closet is like losing an arm. My books and magazines needed to be reorganized and re-sorted and I had to move some things into longer term storage in the basement.

I didn't mind though, but I spent hours getting lost in reading my magazines. Of course they were painting and crafts magazines so my long list of 'things I want to make' just got longer! But it was a wonderful way to spend a winter's afternoon.

In the evening, I created an ad for one of the online magazines that I contribute to. My ad was due and I had wanted to showcase my new products in the next issue. I love the flexability of online magazines. I wasn't keen on them at first, but getting things digitally really is convenient and fun. I print a lot less and don't have to waste time scanning patterns in. Making the ad was fun as well. I love working in Photoshop and every time I use it for stuff like this, I learn more.

Designing ads is a lot like designing anything else. I have some beautiful digital papers and borders and brushes to use and make the ads fun and eye-catching. What a wonderfully FUN part of my job!

I finished up that and spent the remainder of the evening sorting my files on my computer. I also did a quick backup while I was at it. By the time I went to bed, not only were my closets in order, but my computer was as well. 

On Sunday it rained for two hours and then it snowed the rest of the day.

Sunday was a day that I had set aside to actually create the three pattern packets for the new designs. I had some quiet time and put on Vivaldi softly in the background and spent the day writing. I really like putting packets together. I look at each of them as a 'lesson' and I take great pride in explaining everything fully so that even new people can understand how to make the project. I finished up in the early evening and while I still have a couple final 'presentation' photos to take for my latest candle tray, for the most part everything is done and can be loaded up on the site today. I will put links up in tomorrow's blog.

I wasn't tired by the time I finished, so I decided to do some embroidery on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I wound up staying up until almost 1am working on the next step of this final panel. There is something inside of me that will hate to see it be finished. For the past year it is like an old friend waiting for me when I have an hour here or there at the end of the day and I have really enjoyed every minute I spent with it. I should finish the final panel in the next session. Then I just have to do the small corner motifs and the trapunto quilting work. I will then be done with it and move on to other pieces.

I will certainly be making a full Picasa photo album of the entire piece. It will have each element highlighted and tell the story of its creation. What a wonderful learning experience this piece has been for me! I am so proud of the piece and I feel that I have learned so many new techniques. I am so glad that I chose to create it!

Well - I am late already in posting this today. After being up late, I slept in a bit and got a late start. I have lots of cool stuff to show you this week so be sure to come back and see what I am up to. It is snowing today, but they are very tiny crystal-like flakes. It is calm and grey out and it looks rather pretty. I still have my winter themed tree up, but I am thinking ahead toward spring and changing it soon. I want it to have its run though while there is still snow on the ground. People are complaing about winter, but it is really only February and that is part of life.

I wish you all a very creative and happy week ahead!

Happy Monday


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *This, That and the Other Thing*
> 
> It snowed this weekend.
> 
> We have another several inches of fresh snow over some icy rain that fell. It just can't seem to decide what to do outside, so it is doing everything.
> 
> It is hard to believe that the weekend has gone by so quickly. Not so much because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I got so many things done. Lately I haven't been blogging much on the weekend only to give myself a break from the daily routine. I figure that will give me more to talk about during the week and I will have more interesting posts. But it seems that it isn't quite working out that way because I sometimes get so many different things accomplished, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> On Friday I worked on my photos for my three new patterns. Two of the three patterns are painting patterns so that required lots of step-by-step pictures.
> 
> Friday evening I spent my time making a needle felted bunny. I haven't needle felted since before Christmas and I feel like making some chicks and bunnies for spring. Sara Renzulli (my needle felting guru) just posted three videos on how to felt a Basket Bunny. I thought it was time to jump in (no pun intended) and try my hand at making one. After about 5-6 hours of 'poking', I created "Snowdrop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, but I see room for improvement. The great part about needle felting is that eveyone's creation looks different. As I look on the needle felting Facebook page, no two bunnies are alike. I like that. I think that is one of the charms of needle felting. The sculptures take on the personality of the artist very easily. I know that my next bunny will be different, too. When I cook a new recipe, it usually take three tries to get it how I like it. The first time I follow instructions to the letter. The second time I 'adjust' to my own taste. The third time I fine tune it to be just how I like it. I think that when creating things, it is pretty much the same. Sometimes I get lucky but I know that my calling is being a designer because I am always looking at things and changing them. From recipes to directions for animals and sewing to painting and woodworking. Either I am very innovative or just don't know how to follow directions. (I'll say I am 'innovative' for my own protection!)
> 
> You can see Sara's kits for the bunnies here at here Etsy shop: SarafinaFiberArt
> 
> She is one of the finest teachers I have come across and her kits are really "complete". You can literally buy the starter tool kit along with your chosen animal wool kit and completely make the animal. I like that. Most of her videos are free too, and you can watch before you buy. You can tell she really loves what she is doing and her creations are wonderful.
> 
> On Saturday, it snowed again and I spent the early part of the day organizing. Our front hall closet had a small leak in it and the landlord can't fix it until the spring thaw, so we have had to empty out the top shelf there. It may not seem like a big deal, but when you live in a small place like we do, losing a closet is like losing an arm. My books and magazines needed to be reorganized and re-sorted and I had to move some things into longer term storage in the basement.
> 
> I didn't mind though, but I spent hours getting lost in reading my magazines. Of course they were painting and crafts magazines so my long list of 'things I want to make' just got longer! But it was a wonderful way to spend a winter's afternoon.
> 
> In the evening, I created an ad for one of the online magazines that I contribute to. My ad was due and I had wanted to showcase my new products in the next issue. I love the flexability of online magazines. I wasn't keen on them at first, but getting things digitally really is convenient and fun. I print a lot less and don't have to waste time scanning patterns in. Making the ad was fun as well. I love working in Photoshop and every time I use it for stuff like this, I learn more.
> 
> Designing ads is a lot like designing anything else. I have some beautiful digital papers and borders and brushes to use and make the ads fun and eye-catching. What a wonderfully FUN part of my job!
> 
> I finished up that and spent the remainder of the evening sorting my files on my computer. I also did a quick backup while I was at it. By the time I went to bed, not only were my closets in order, but my computer was as well.
> 
> On Sunday it rained for two hours and then it snowed the rest of the day.
> 
> Sunday was a day that I had set aside to actually create the three pattern packets for the new designs. I had some quiet time and put on Vivaldi softly in the background and spent the day writing. I really like putting packets together. I look at each of them as a 'lesson' and I take great pride in explaining everything fully so that even new people can understand how to make the project. I finished up in the early evening and while I still have a couple final 'presentation' photos to take for my latest candle tray, for the most part everything is done and can be loaded up on the site today. I will put links up in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I wasn't tired by the time I finished, so I decided to do some embroidery on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I wound up staying up until almost 1am working on the next step of this final panel. There is something inside of me that will hate to see it be finished. For the past year it is like an old friend waiting for me when I have an hour here or there at the end of the day and I have really enjoyed every minute I spent with it. I should finish the final panel in the next session. Then I just have to do the small corner motifs and the trapunto quilting work. I will then be done with it and move on to other pieces.
> 
> I will certainly be making a full Picasa photo album of the entire piece. It will have each element highlighted and tell the story of its creation. What a wonderful learning experience this piece has been for me! I am so proud of the piece and I feel that I have learned so many new techniques. I am so glad that I chose to create it!
> 
> Well - I am late already in posting this today. After being up late, I slept in a bit and got a late start. I have lots of cool stuff to show you this week so be sure to come back and see what I am up to. It is snowing today, but they are very tiny crystal-like flakes. It is calm and grey out and it looks rather pretty. I still have my winter themed tree up, but I am thinking ahead toward spring and changing it soon. I want it to have its run though while there is still snow on the ground. People are complaing about winter, but it is really only February and that is part of life.
> 
> I wish you all a very creative and happy week ahead!
> 
> Happy Monday


Naner naner, it's 75 and partly sunny here … the only snow we see is on the news …


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This, That and the Other Thing*
> 
> It snowed this weekend.
> 
> We have another several inches of fresh snow over some icy rain that fell. It just can't seem to decide what to do outside, so it is doing everything.
> 
> It is hard to believe that the weekend has gone by so quickly. Not so much because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I got so many things done. Lately I haven't been blogging much on the weekend only to give myself a break from the daily routine. I figure that will give me more to talk about during the week and I will have more interesting posts. But it seems that it isn't quite working out that way because I sometimes get so many different things accomplished, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> On Friday I worked on my photos for my three new patterns. Two of the three patterns are painting patterns so that required lots of step-by-step pictures.
> 
> Friday evening I spent my time making a needle felted bunny. I haven't needle felted since before Christmas and I feel like making some chicks and bunnies for spring. Sara Renzulli (my needle felting guru) just posted three videos on how to felt a Basket Bunny. I thought it was time to jump in (no pun intended) and try my hand at making one. After about 5-6 hours of 'poking', I created "Snowdrop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, but I see room for improvement. The great part about needle felting is that eveyone's creation looks different. As I look on the needle felting Facebook page, no two bunnies are alike. I like that. I think that is one of the charms of needle felting. The sculptures take on the personality of the artist very easily. I know that my next bunny will be different, too. When I cook a new recipe, it usually take three tries to get it how I like it. The first time I follow instructions to the letter. The second time I 'adjust' to my own taste. The third time I fine tune it to be just how I like it. I think that when creating things, it is pretty much the same. Sometimes I get lucky but I know that my calling is being a designer because I am always looking at things and changing them. From recipes to directions for animals and sewing to painting and woodworking. Either I am very innovative or just don't know how to follow directions. (I'll say I am 'innovative' for my own protection!)
> 
> You can see Sara's kits for the bunnies here at here Etsy shop: SarafinaFiberArt
> 
> She is one of the finest teachers I have come across and her kits are really "complete". You can literally buy the starter tool kit along with your chosen animal wool kit and completely make the animal. I like that. Most of her videos are free too, and you can watch before you buy. You can tell she really loves what she is doing and her creations are wonderful.
> 
> On Saturday, it snowed again and I spent the early part of the day organizing. Our front hall closet had a small leak in it and the landlord can't fix it until the spring thaw, so we have had to empty out the top shelf there. It may not seem like a big deal, but when you live in a small place like we do, losing a closet is like losing an arm. My books and magazines needed to be reorganized and re-sorted and I had to move some things into longer term storage in the basement.
> 
> I didn't mind though, but I spent hours getting lost in reading my magazines. Of course they were painting and crafts magazines so my long list of 'things I want to make' just got longer! But it was a wonderful way to spend a winter's afternoon.
> 
> In the evening, I created an ad for one of the online magazines that I contribute to. My ad was due and I had wanted to showcase my new products in the next issue. I love the flexability of online magazines. I wasn't keen on them at first, but getting things digitally really is convenient and fun. I print a lot less and don't have to waste time scanning patterns in. Making the ad was fun as well. I love working in Photoshop and every time I use it for stuff like this, I learn more.
> 
> Designing ads is a lot like designing anything else. I have some beautiful digital papers and borders and brushes to use and make the ads fun and eye-catching. What a wonderfully FUN part of my job!
> 
> I finished up that and spent the remainder of the evening sorting my files on my computer. I also did a quick backup while I was at it. By the time I went to bed, not only were my closets in order, but my computer was as well.
> 
> On Sunday it rained for two hours and then it snowed the rest of the day.
> 
> Sunday was a day that I had set aside to actually create the three pattern packets for the new designs. I had some quiet time and put on Vivaldi softly in the background and spent the day writing. I really like putting packets together. I look at each of them as a 'lesson' and I take great pride in explaining everything fully so that even new people can understand how to make the project. I finished up in the early evening and while I still have a couple final 'presentation' photos to take for my latest candle tray, for the most part everything is done and can be loaded up on the site today. I will put links up in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I wasn't tired by the time I finished, so I decided to do some embroidery on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I wound up staying up until almost 1am working on the next step of this final panel. There is something inside of me that will hate to see it be finished. For the past year it is like an old friend waiting for me when I have an hour here or there at the end of the day and I have really enjoyed every minute I spent with it. I should finish the final panel in the next session. Then I just have to do the small corner motifs and the trapunto quilting work. I will then be done with it and move on to other pieces.
> 
> I will certainly be making a full Picasa photo album of the entire piece. It will have each element highlighted and tell the story of its creation. What a wonderful learning experience this piece has been for me! I am so proud of the piece and I feel that I have learned so many new techniques. I am so glad that I chose to create it!
> 
> Well - I am late already in posting this today. After being up late, I slept in a bit and got a late start. I have lots of cool stuff to show you this week so be sure to come back and see what I am up to. It is snowing today, but they are very tiny crystal-like flakes. It is calm and grey out and it looks rather pretty. I still have my winter themed tree up, but I am thinking ahead toward spring and changing it soon. I want it to have its run though while there is still snow on the ground. People are complaing about winter, but it is really only February and that is part of life.
> 
> I wish you all a very creative and happy week ahead!
> 
> Happy Monday


See how lucky we are, Mike? All I have to do is look out my window! It is beautiful! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *This, That and the Other Thing*
> 
> It snowed this weekend.
> 
> We have another several inches of fresh snow over some icy rain that fell. It just can't seem to decide what to do outside, so it is doing everything.
> 
> It is hard to believe that the weekend has gone by so quickly. Not so much because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I got so many things done. Lately I haven't been blogging much on the weekend only to give myself a break from the daily routine. I figure that will give me more to talk about during the week and I will have more interesting posts. But it seems that it isn't quite working out that way because I sometimes get so many different things accomplished, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> On Friday I worked on my photos for my three new patterns. Two of the three patterns are painting patterns so that required lots of step-by-step pictures.
> 
> Friday evening I spent my time making a needle felted bunny. I haven't needle felted since before Christmas and I feel like making some chicks and bunnies for spring. Sara Renzulli (my needle felting guru) just posted three videos on how to felt a Basket Bunny. I thought it was time to jump in (no pun intended) and try my hand at making one. After about 5-6 hours of 'poking', I created "Snowdrop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, but I see room for improvement. The great part about needle felting is that eveyone's creation looks different. As I look on the needle felting Facebook page, no two bunnies are alike. I like that. I think that is one of the charms of needle felting. The sculptures take on the personality of the artist very easily. I know that my next bunny will be different, too. When I cook a new recipe, it usually take three tries to get it how I like it. The first time I follow instructions to the letter. The second time I 'adjust' to my own taste. The third time I fine tune it to be just how I like it. I think that when creating things, it is pretty much the same. Sometimes I get lucky but I know that my calling is being a designer because I am always looking at things and changing them. From recipes to directions for animals and sewing to painting and woodworking. Either I am very innovative or just don't know how to follow directions. (I'll say I am 'innovative' for my own protection!)
> 
> You can see Sara's kits for the bunnies here at here Etsy shop: SarafinaFiberArt
> 
> She is one of the finest teachers I have come across and her kits are really "complete". You can literally buy the starter tool kit along with your chosen animal wool kit and completely make the animal. I like that. Most of her videos are free too, and you can watch before you buy. You can tell she really loves what she is doing and her creations are wonderful.
> 
> On Saturday, it snowed again and I spent the early part of the day organizing. Our front hall closet had a small leak in it and the landlord can't fix it until the spring thaw, so we have had to empty out the top shelf there. It may not seem like a big deal, but when you live in a small place like we do, losing a closet is like losing an arm. My books and magazines needed to be reorganized and re-sorted and I had to move some things into longer term storage in the basement.
> 
> I didn't mind though, but I spent hours getting lost in reading my magazines. Of course they were painting and crafts magazines so my long list of 'things I want to make' just got longer! But it was a wonderful way to spend a winter's afternoon.
> 
> In the evening, I created an ad for one of the online magazines that I contribute to. My ad was due and I had wanted to showcase my new products in the next issue. I love the flexability of online magazines. I wasn't keen on them at first, but getting things digitally really is convenient and fun. I print a lot less and don't have to waste time scanning patterns in. Making the ad was fun as well. I love working in Photoshop and every time I use it for stuff like this, I learn more.
> 
> Designing ads is a lot like designing anything else. I have some beautiful digital papers and borders and brushes to use and make the ads fun and eye-catching. What a wonderfully FUN part of my job!
> 
> I finished up that and spent the remainder of the evening sorting my files on my computer. I also did a quick backup while I was at it. By the time I went to bed, not only were my closets in order, but my computer was as well.
> 
> On Sunday it rained for two hours and then it snowed the rest of the day.
> 
> Sunday was a day that I had set aside to actually create the three pattern packets for the new designs. I had some quiet time and put on Vivaldi softly in the background and spent the day writing. I really like putting packets together. I look at each of them as a 'lesson' and I take great pride in explaining everything fully so that even new people can understand how to make the project. I finished up in the early evening and while I still have a couple final 'presentation' photos to take for my latest candle tray, for the most part everything is done and can be loaded up on the site today. I will put links up in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I wasn't tired by the time I finished, so I decided to do some embroidery on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I wound up staying up until almost 1am working on the next step of this final panel. There is something inside of me that will hate to see it be finished. For the past year it is like an old friend waiting for me when I have an hour here or there at the end of the day and I have really enjoyed every minute I spent with it. I should finish the final panel in the next session. Then I just have to do the small corner motifs and the trapunto quilting work. I will then be done with it and move on to other pieces.
> 
> I will certainly be making a full Picasa photo album of the entire piece. It will have each element highlighted and tell the story of its creation. What a wonderful learning experience this piece has been for me! I am so proud of the piece and I feel that I have learned so many new techniques. I am so glad that I chose to create it!
> 
> Well - I am late already in posting this today. After being up late, I slept in a bit and got a late start. I have lots of cool stuff to show you this week so be sure to come back and see what I am up to. It is snowing today, but they are very tiny crystal-like flakes. It is calm and grey out and it looks rather pretty. I still have my winter themed tree up, but I am thinking ahead toward spring and changing it soon. I want it to have its run though while there is still snow on the ground. People are complaing about winter, but it is really only February and that is part of life.
> 
> I wish you all a very creative and happy week ahead!
> 
> Happy Monday


Needle felting looks very interesting. I admire your patience in doing it. Your bunny looks really cute. I love seeing all the different creative arts that you work on. Looking forward to seeing more of "A Perfect World"

While the East Coast is still coping with winter (or enjoying it ) , we in the West are enjoying the Spring flowers. I spent the day out in the garden weeding and pruning and enjoying a beautiful sunny warm day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *This, That and the Other Thing*
> 
> It snowed this weekend.
> 
> We have another several inches of fresh snow over some icy rain that fell. It just can't seem to decide what to do outside, so it is doing everything.
> 
> It is hard to believe that the weekend has gone by so quickly. Not so much because I didn't accomplish anything, but more so because I got so many things done. Lately I haven't been blogging much on the weekend only to give myself a break from the daily routine. I figure that will give me more to talk about during the week and I will have more interesting posts. But it seems that it isn't quite working out that way because I sometimes get so many different things accomplished, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> On Friday I worked on my photos for my three new patterns. Two of the three patterns are painting patterns so that required lots of step-by-step pictures.
> 
> Friday evening I spent my time making a needle felted bunny. I haven't needle felted since before Christmas and I feel like making some chicks and bunnies for spring. Sara Renzulli (my needle felting guru) just posted three videos on how to felt a Basket Bunny. I thought it was time to jump in (no pun intended) and try my hand at making one. After about 5-6 hours of 'poking', I created "Snowdrop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, but I see room for improvement. The great part about needle felting is that eveyone's creation looks different. As I look on the needle felting Facebook page, no two bunnies are alike. I like that. I think that is one of the charms of needle felting. The sculptures take on the personality of the artist very easily. I know that my next bunny will be different, too. When I cook a new recipe, it usually take three tries to get it how I like it. The first time I follow instructions to the letter. The second time I 'adjust' to my own taste. The third time I fine tune it to be just how I like it. I think that when creating things, it is pretty much the same. Sometimes I get lucky but I know that my calling is being a designer because I am always looking at things and changing them. From recipes to directions for animals and sewing to painting and woodworking. Either I am very innovative or just don't know how to follow directions. (I'll say I am 'innovative' for my own protection!)
> 
> You can see Sara's kits for the bunnies here at here Etsy shop: SarafinaFiberArt
> 
> She is one of the finest teachers I have come across and her kits are really "complete". You can literally buy the starter tool kit along with your chosen animal wool kit and completely make the animal. I like that. Most of her videos are free too, and you can watch before you buy. You can tell she really loves what she is doing and her creations are wonderful.
> 
> On Saturday, it snowed again and I spent the early part of the day organizing. Our front hall closet had a small leak in it and the landlord can't fix it until the spring thaw, so we have had to empty out the top shelf there. It may not seem like a big deal, but when you live in a small place like we do, losing a closet is like losing an arm. My books and magazines needed to be reorganized and re-sorted and I had to move some things into longer term storage in the basement.
> 
> I didn't mind though, but I spent hours getting lost in reading my magazines. Of course they were painting and crafts magazines so my long list of 'things I want to make' just got longer! But it was a wonderful way to spend a winter's afternoon.
> 
> In the evening, I created an ad for one of the online magazines that I contribute to. My ad was due and I had wanted to showcase my new products in the next issue. I love the flexability of online magazines. I wasn't keen on them at first, but getting things digitally really is convenient and fun. I print a lot less and don't have to waste time scanning patterns in. Making the ad was fun as well. I love working in Photoshop and every time I use it for stuff like this, I learn more.
> 
> Designing ads is a lot like designing anything else. I have some beautiful digital papers and borders and brushes to use and make the ads fun and eye-catching. What a wonderfully FUN part of my job!
> 
> I finished up that and spent the remainder of the evening sorting my files on my computer. I also did a quick backup while I was at it. By the time I went to bed, not only were my closets in order, but my computer was as well.
> 
> On Sunday it rained for two hours and then it snowed the rest of the day.
> 
> Sunday was a day that I had set aside to actually create the three pattern packets for the new designs. I had some quiet time and put on Vivaldi softly in the background and spent the day writing. I really like putting packets together. I look at each of them as a 'lesson' and I take great pride in explaining everything fully so that even new people can understand how to make the project. I finished up in the early evening and while I still have a couple final 'presentation' photos to take for my latest candle tray, for the most part everything is done and can be loaded up on the site today. I will put links up in tomorrow's blog.
> 
> I wasn't tired by the time I finished, so I decided to do some embroidery on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I wound up staying up until almost 1am working on the next step of this final panel. There is something inside of me that will hate to see it be finished. For the past year it is like an old friend waiting for me when I have an hour here or there at the end of the day and I have really enjoyed every minute I spent with it. I should finish the final panel in the next session. Then I just have to do the small corner motifs and the trapunto quilting work. I will then be done with it and move on to other pieces.
> 
> I will certainly be making a full Picasa photo album of the entire piece. It will have each element highlighted and tell the story of its creation. What a wonderful learning experience this piece has been for me! I am so proud of the piece and I feel that I have learned so many new techniques. I am so glad that I chose to create it!
> 
> Well - I am late already in posting this today. After being up late, I slept in a bit and got a late start. I have lots of cool stuff to show you this week so be sure to come back and see what I am up to. It is snowing today, but they are very tiny crystal-like flakes. It is calm and grey out and it looks rather pretty. I still have my winter themed tree up, but I am thinking ahead toward spring and changing it soon. I want it to have its run though while there is still snow on the ground. People are complaing about winter, but it is really only February and that is part of life.
> 
> I wish you all a very creative and happy week ahead!
> 
> Happy Monday


I think you would be great at needle felting, Anna. It isn't hard and it is very relaxing. Not stressful at all. I am also finding myself surprised at how many places even here in my own area offer wool roving. Fiber is yet another area that I am finding I love! (Uh oh!)

Thank you for your kind comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More New Patterns!*

It isn't often when I find myself ahead of schedule. Usually I am pushing hard to get everything done in the time frame that I have more so than not made for myself. I am pretty good at being disciplined and more or less keeping to that schedule, although I allow it to fluctuate a bit one way or another.

My "working weekend" must have paid off though because initially we weren't planning to do another website update until later this week. We found though that we had enough new patterns that we could move ahead and update things early. I must say - this could be a first!

I have three new patterns that are now available on the site. I showed them before as I was making the projects, but I will show them all here so everything is in one place. Keith also made some new sign patterns that can be purchased as a set as shown here, or individually. I'll start with his project.










Keith's SLDK555 Freedom, Remember and Sacrifice plaque pattern set is a beautiful way to honor and remember the veterans in our lives. We had such a strong response to the free Veteran's plaque (shown below) that he created additional options for our customers to choose from.

As for me, I posted patterns for my SLD495 Celtic Hearts Candle Tray 










as well as my SLDP234 Celtic Hearts Painted Candle Tray or Mat pattern:










I really like how both of them came out, and I think that they give a nice option for both the painters as well as the scrollers who follow us.

And finally, I finished up the pattern for the little SLDP236 March Angel Bear Magnets, Ornaments or Pins pattern










I love how these little bears came out, and each month when I dress them differently, I fall in love with them all again. 

We also changed the sales on our site. You can see that on our Pattern Specials page if you like.

And finally, we extended the free offer for the SLDK551 Veteran's Plaque Pattern until Sunday night.










We have had hundreds of veterans take us up on the offer for the free pattern and I love reading about each one's story and service.

That will be about all for today. If you are on our mailing list, you will be receiving your newsletter sometime today.

It is snowing out today. Not a surprise for February. After the newsletter is completed and sent, I think I may take the rest of the day 'off' to do some baking and maybe finish my embroidery panel.

It is going to be a wonderful day!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Patterns!*
> 
> It isn't often when I find myself ahead of schedule. Usually I am pushing hard to get everything done in the time frame that I have more so than not made for myself. I am pretty good at being disciplined and more or less keeping to that schedule, although I allow it to fluctuate a bit one way or another.
> 
> My "working weekend" must have paid off though because initially we weren't planning to do another website update until later this week. We found though that we had enough new patterns that we could move ahead and update things early. I must say - this could be a first!
> 
> I have three new patterns that are now available on the site. I showed them before as I was making the projects, but I will show them all here so everything is in one place. Keith also made some new sign patterns that can be purchased as a set as shown here, or individually. I'll start with his project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK555 Freedom, Remember and Sacrifice plaque pattern set is a beautiful way to honor and remember the veterans in our lives. We had such a strong response to the free Veteran's plaque (shown below) that he created additional options for our customers to choose from.
> 
> As for me, I posted patterns for my SLD495 Celtic Hearts Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as my SLDP234 Celtic Hearts Painted Candle Tray or Mat pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how both of them came out, and I think that they give a nice option for both the painters as well as the scrollers who follow us.
> 
> And finally, I finished up the pattern for the little SLDP236 March Angel Bear Magnets, Ornaments or Pins pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these little bears came out, and each month when I dress them differently, I fall in love with them all again.
> 
> We also changed the sales on our site. You can see that on our Pattern Specials page if you like.
> 
> And finally, we extended the free offer for the SLDK551 Veteran's Plaque Pattern until Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had hundreds of veterans take us up on the offer for the free pattern and I love reading about each one's story and service.
> 
> That will be about all for today. If you are on our mailing list, you will be receiving your newsletter sometime today.
> 
> It is snowing out today. Not a surprise for February. After the newsletter is completed and sent, I think I may take the rest of the day 'off' to do some baking and maybe finish my embroidery panel.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Great designs Sheila. Going through your new catalogue right now.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Patterns!*
> 
> It isn't often when I find myself ahead of schedule. Usually I am pushing hard to get everything done in the time frame that I have more so than not made for myself. I am pretty good at being disciplined and more or less keeping to that schedule, although I allow it to fluctuate a bit one way or another.
> 
> My "working weekend" must have paid off though because initially we weren't planning to do another website update until later this week. We found though that we had enough new patterns that we could move ahead and update things early. I must say - this could be a first!
> 
> I have three new patterns that are now available on the site. I showed them before as I was making the projects, but I will show them all here so everything is in one place. Keith also made some new sign patterns that can be purchased as a set as shown here, or individually. I'll start with his project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK555 Freedom, Remember and Sacrifice plaque pattern set is a beautiful way to honor and remember the veterans in our lives. We had such a strong response to the free Veteran's plaque (shown below) that he created additional options for our customers to choose from.
> 
> As for me, I posted patterns for my SLD495 Celtic Hearts Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as my SLDP234 Celtic Hearts Painted Candle Tray or Mat pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how both of them came out, and I think that they give a nice option for both the painters as well as the scrollers who follow us.
> 
> And finally, I finished up the pattern for the little SLDP236 March Angel Bear Magnets, Ornaments or Pins pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these little bears came out, and each month when I dress them differently, I fall in love with them all again.
> 
> We also changed the sales on our site. You can see that on our Pattern Specials page if you like.
> 
> And finally, we extended the free offer for the SLDK551 Veteran's Plaque Pattern until Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had hundreds of veterans take us up on the offer for the free pattern and I love reading about each one's story and service.
> 
> That will be about all for today. If you are on our mailing list, you will be receiving your newsletter sometime today.
> 
> It is snowing out today. Not a surprise for February. After the newsletter is completed and sent, I think I may take the rest of the day 'off' to do some baking and maybe finish my embroidery panel.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Ooooh I'm loving those bears. I'll just have to pull my blank cut outs out and get to painting! I'm making some fur ones at the minute for a friend's grand daughter.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Patterns!*
> 
> It isn't often when I find myself ahead of schedule. Usually I am pushing hard to get everything done in the time frame that I have more so than not made for myself. I am pretty good at being disciplined and more or less keeping to that schedule, although I allow it to fluctuate a bit one way or another.
> 
> My "working weekend" must have paid off though because initially we weren't planning to do another website update until later this week. We found though that we had enough new patterns that we could move ahead and update things early. I must say - this could be a first!
> 
> I have three new patterns that are now available on the site. I showed them before as I was making the projects, but I will show them all here so everything is in one place. Keith also made some new sign patterns that can be purchased as a set as shown here, or individually. I'll start with his project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK555 Freedom, Remember and Sacrifice plaque pattern set is a beautiful way to honor and remember the veterans in our lives. We had such a strong response to the free Veteran's plaque (shown below) that he created additional options for our customers to choose from.
> 
> As for me, I posted patterns for my SLD495 Celtic Hearts Candle Tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as my SLDP234 Celtic Hearts Painted Candle Tray or Mat pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how both of them came out, and I think that they give a nice option for both the painters as well as the scrollers who follow us.
> 
> And finally, I finished up the pattern for the little SLDP236 March Angel Bear Magnets, Ornaments or Pins pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these little bears came out, and each month when I dress them differently, I fall in love with them all again.
> 
> We also changed the sales on our site. You can see that on our Pattern Specials page if you like.
> 
> And finally, we extended the free offer for the SLDK551 Veteran's Plaque Pattern until Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had hundreds of veterans take us up on the offer for the free pattern and I love reading about each one's story and service.
> 
> That will be about all for today. If you are on our mailing list, you will be receiving your newsletter sometime today.
> 
> It is snowing out today. Not a surprise for February. After the newsletter is completed and sent, I think I may take the rest of the day 'off' to do some baking and maybe finish my embroidery panel.
> 
> It is going to be a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you both so much! I am so happy that you enjoy the patterns. We had such a busy day after the update (which was a good thing!) and we received many notices from Veterans who liked the plaques. I love reading the stories of everyone's service. It really shows how many have sacrificed in order to make our lives what they are today. What an amazing lesson! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Panel 17*

It is snowing outside this morning.

Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.

As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.

Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.

I wish I never had to sleep.

Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.

It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.

Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.

I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.

I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.

So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:










As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:










The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:










The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:










The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:










And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:










It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.

Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I still steal time from the night for design work. Well put it this way. If I'm going to be an insomniac and wake up at 3:00 am I might as well be doing something useful with the time. Designing in my head mostly so that I don't disturb Sue or Bess (our one remaining cat) or worry about things I can either do nothing about or that will seem less of a problem in the day time.

Your time is well spent. The embroidery project is coming on well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you, Martyn:
I had to look it up, and I posted the first part of Panel 1 on Feb 2nd of last year. My goal was to spend a year on the piece and I feel that I have done pretty well with that.

There were many nights when I longed to work on it, but I made a pact with myself that I wouldn't do so unless I was fully alert, as I didn't want to make stupid errors or have it something that I "had" to do. It was created with complete joy and enthusiasm, and I hope that it shows in the final outcome.

I really get sad when I get tired. There is so much to accomplish in our short lifetimes. I fear only a fraction of what I want to do will be done before my time is up.

All I can do is my best.

Thank you for your kind words. I love the quiet of the night, as well as the quiet of the morning. I think that is the best time to create.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


I agree we may not achieve all that we want in the alloted time but this means we just have to prioritise better. Though I, for one, find it hard to select which are the better ideas sometimes. Anyway, even if there is much not done it's better to have too many ideas than none at all. I look at and am inspired by the work of people long since dead (Escher for instance) and although I don't consider myself having the same ability there may yet be somebody who looks favourably on something I've done, or improves on it, after I'm gone.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Have to agree with both of you on doing the best that we can. I'm wondering if this might work too . . .


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


The panel looks wonderful and the whole project is beautiful. Thank you for sharing this wonderful project with us all. It is a masterpiece.
I like Druid's post! All we can do is enjoy the journey and do our best. I find writing the projects I want to get done in a list helps but in reality the list gets longer! There will never be enough hours in the day for creative people - we'll just have to live a very long life


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Sheila,

This sampler is a masterpiece. Every flower looks perfect and so realistic. It will be disappointing to see this come to an end, but I know you'll come up with another project every bit as fabulous.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Panel 17*
> 
> It is snowing outside this morning.
> 
> Rather hard, actually. I ventured out to bring the garbage to the end of the road, as we have had to have the bags sitting on our little deck these past two weeks. This isn't because we are lazy. There is simply no other place to put it. When our driveway was cleared last week from the big storm, the tractor dumped about 8 feet of snow onto our trash bin across the road. We probably won't see it for several weeks.
> 
> As walked the trash out to the road, dressed in my plaid flannel jammie pants and black wool coat, I noticed how pretty the river was. Looking across the road and behind our house to the woods reminded me of post cards that we see and paintings that we paint and frame and place on our walls. It was beautiful. The cold crisp air felt good on my skin and the only sound I could hear was the very faint trickle of the river trying to flow along its icy banks and the crunching of the snow under my boots. Had I not been in my jammies and had to come back in to write this post, I probably would have taken a walk down the street a bit. I seriously considered it and once again the thought of morning walks entertained my mind.
> 
> Every once in a while I get the idea to take my walks early, before the world awakens. There is something about the peacefulness of the morning sunrise that I find very appealing. But I have been sleeping in later these days, as I have been staying up later too. It seems that everything has shifted and by the time I get truly involved in working on my latest creation, it is already later than I would have liked. As a result, I get engrossed in what I am doing and before I know it, it is past midnight or 1 or 2am. Even I am unable to get up at six after such a late night.
> 
> I wish I never had to sleep.
> 
> Last night I reached somewhat of a milestone in my own personal creating journey. After just over a year, I finished the 17th and final panel of my "A Perfect World" embroidery project. I still have the four small corner motifs to complete, as well as the trapunto quilting, but those are more or less child's play after the amazing undertaking that this project entailed.
> 
> It has taken me a while to finish this panel, but not because it was particularly complex. In fact I found it to be rather the opposite and much simpler than the previous panels. It had only one type of flower - the Corn Poppy - and no little 'critters' that I so enjoyed adding to each section. But from the first time I saw the finished piece online at Di van Nierkerk's site, it captured my fascination and I knew that it was something that I had to learn. Those three little poppies are what hooked me and through the hundreds of hours I spent stitching this piece, I think I looked forward to making them most of all.
> 
> Now they are complete, and the rest of my work on this piece will be somewhat anti-climatic. It isn't that I won't enjoy finishing things up, but there is something inside of me that will truly miss seeing this project come to an end.
> 
> I still have a few weeks to go, as I need to finish the small bugs and flowers in the tiny corner motifs. I then have to do the trapunto work and hand-quilt the blue trellis lines that divide the sections.
> 
> I have decided that I will make this piece into a pillow. With all my woodworking that I do, I don't want to hang it on a wall to gather dust. I won't consider putting it under glass or making any type of shadow box frame for it because I believe that will make it impossible to see and enjoy the beautiful dimensional stumpwork pieces. As a pillow, I will keep it protected, and be able to slip it out of its cover every now and then to admire. It won't require wall space and will remain clean and I can move it from room to room easily at my whim. I truly think that is the best thing for me. At least for now.
> 
> So with that, I will show you the photos of the Panel 17 - Corn poppies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with many other panels, the leaves were created using a single strand of silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppies themselves were created using both silk ribbon and organza. I needed to use a heat tool to 'seal' all the organza edges, in essence melting the edges of the ribbons. The centers of the poppies were created on separate fabric and applied later. They were also made with yellow silk ribbon centers and silk thread pods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppy seeds are tiny black glass seed beads. The panel looks lovely and dimensional, making the perfect final section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors and textures in the piece are amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - all seventeen panels completed. Each panel is approximately 4" in diameter. As you can see, the trellis and corners still need to be completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite an adventure. When I am done with everything, I will make a full album and slide show for you to see all the panels photographed nicely. These are just what I call 'snapshots' and don't really do the piece justice. I will once again show every detail and creature for you to enjoy.
> 
> Today will be an 'in between' day for me. I need to do some paperwork and get my next projects lined up. It is snowing harder now and there is another four inches of fresh snow since I took out the trash. Perhaps a walk is in store after all. I will remember to take my camera. That way you can see my real "Perfect World" where I live.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you John, Anna and L/W! I have really appreciated your cheering through this project. I am happy that you appreciate so many types of creating and enjoy sharing them with me.

I love the saying too. We never know what tomorrow will bring and making the most of each day is something that we sometimes forget to do. I think that is why I have so many creative friends - we tend to look at things a bit different.

Thanks for stopping by! I hope you all have a wonderful week. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'll Have a Scoop of Spring - (Make Mine a Triple!)*

You all know that I never mind winter. In fact - I actually LIKE it most times and try to enjoy every season and day that comes my way. But when yesterday's beautiful, white and fluffy snow turned into an icy rain, and I looked at my pretty red car encased up to the dash in a block of frozen snow, I couldn't help but think ahead to warmer days. It happens to the best of us.

One of the many advantages of being active on social media - especially when you are a member of many 'creative' groups - is that I am constantly inspired by all the amazing talent of my internet friends. Like anything, social media is what we make it and I choose to use the filters that are provided to block out things like politics and news and other things that don't pertain to living a more positive and productive life. I really don't want to read people's nasty and critical posts all day and I felt it was worth the investment of my time to learn about the controls that we ALL have to customize our social networking experiences and make my own Facebook feed something that is positive, inspiring and sometimes downright funny.

I see very little nastiness on my feed. If I see the same person posting things I don't like, I remove their notifications. It is a simple and effective way to keep my own newsfeed positive, and still allows me to keep up with my friends that are happy creating. After all - isn't that the way it should be? While it isn't ALL lollipops, glitter and happy bunnies frolicking in the grass, it is pretty darn close. That is what I want to spend my time thinking about anyway. I believe it helps make me not only happier, but also more productive and inspired as well, as I love seeing what my very talented friends are busy making.

The other day I saw my friend Elizabeth post a project she was painting. It was a set of three Victorian 'cone' ornaments with some brightly colored spring designs on them. She mentioned that the pattern was created by one of my all time favorite designers - Kim Christmas (don't you just LOVE her name?) and I thought to myself - I would love to make that project too! I needed a small break from creating my own designs and I find there is nothing more relaxing than painting something created by some of my favorite people.

I went to Kim's website and found the pattern and purchased it right away. Like many designers, she has most of her patterns available for PDF downloads. I love this because it not only saves the shipping, but you get it right away, too! (That is why we offer ALL our patterns in that format at my own site!) I am so happy to see that so many designers are using this method for selling patterns. I find that we sell much more because of it.

The pattern is called "Spring Triple Scoop" and it is wonderful:










It is meant to be used on tin or paper cones that you can get at Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or many other craft suppliers. Unfortunately, I didn't have any on hand and with my car buried up to its roof in snow and the ice storm outside, I knew it wasn't possible for me to go hunt for them. (and I wanted to do them NOW!)

I debated on whether to paint the project, only on wood ornaments. But I felt I would lose the pretty pastel background colors which really made the pieces look lovely. So I decided to take some of my Roc-Lon fabric and make my own cones to use!

I went on Pinterest and got a free pattern for making cones (after all - it isn't really rocket science! I could have just as easily DREW a triangle with a scalloped top! Let's face it - I can be pretty lazy sometimes!) and I cut my shapes. I then used a small sponge roller to base coat the pieces. They looked so pretty and bright!










The rest of the afternoon and evening was easy and fun! I painted the three cones and lost myself in these beautifully colored designs!

By the end of the evening, I had three lovely pieces, ready to finish:










Aren't they ADORABLE?!? I was tired by the time they were done and decided to finish them up today. I have some really pretty lace trim that I am going to use on them and I am sure that they will come out lovely. I don't know if I will need a cardboard insert to help them hold their shape, but I am sure I will get them to work. I promise to show you the finished project tomorrow.

They are going to look incredible on my little Easter tree! I am almost getting ready to change it over for spring, and I think these will go with everything very nicely. I was planning on making them to give away, but they are so cute, I don't think I have the heart to do so! I suppose I will have to make more!

All in all it was a really fun day! Even though it was grey and cold out, I decided to focus on pretty and happy things and I am so glad that I did. It just goes to show that my favorite phrase - "we follow where we focus." can really ring true!

Today I am getting back to work. I have some patterns to work on and I also need to cut some wood pieces for a pattern that I am sending to Artist's Club for their catalog. It is all good.

We are getting to the end of the week already, and spring is right around the corner. I hope all of you who are tired of winter hang in there and try to do something to cheer yourselves up.(Maybe head over to Kim's site and pick up this pattern. She has loads of wonderful SPRING designs that will warm your heart!) By doing something that makes you happy, the time will go by quickly and before you know it you will be basking in the sun at the beach with your toes in the warm sand. Won't that be amazing?

Have a lovely Thursday! Think warm and happy thoughts!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I'll Have a Scoop of Spring - (Make Mine a Triple!)*
> 
> You all know that I never mind winter. In fact - I actually LIKE it most times and try to enjoy every season and day that comes my way. But when yesterday's beautiful, white and fluffy snow turned into an icy rain, and I looked at my pretty red car encased up to the dash in a block of frozen snow, I couldn't help but think ahead to warmer days. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> One of the many advantages of being active on social media - especially when you are a member of many 'creative' groups - is that I am constantly inspired by all the amazing talent of my internet friends. Like anything, social media is what we make it and I choose to use the filters that are provided to block out things like politics and news and other things that don't pertain to living a more positive and productive life. I really don't want to read people's nasty and critical posts all day and I felt it was worth the investment of my time to learn about the controls that we ALL have to customize our social networking experiences and make my own Facebook feed something that is positive, inspiring and sometimes downright funny.
> 
> I see very little nastiness on my feed. If I see the same person posting things I don't like, I remove their notifications. It is a simple and effective way to keep my own newsfeed positive, and still allows me to keep up with my friends that are happy creating. After all - isn't that the way it should be? While it isn't ALL lollipops, glitter and happy bunnies frolicking in the grass, it is pretty darn close. That is what I want to spend my time thinking about anyway. I believe it helps make me not only happier, but also more productive and inspired as well, as I love seeing what my very talented friends are busy making.
> 
> The other day I saw my friend Elizabeth post a project she was painting. It was a set of three Victorian 'cone' ornaments with some brightly colored spring designs on them. She mentioned that the pattern was created by one of my all time favorite designers - Kim Christmas (don't you just LOVE her name?) and I thought to myself - I would love to make that project too! I needed a small break from creating my own designs and I find there is nothing more relaxing than painting something created by some of my favorite people.
> 
> I went to Kim's website and found the pattern and purchased it right away. Like many designers, she has most of her patterns available for PDF downloads. I love this because it not only saves the shipping, but you get it right away, too! (That is why we offer ALL our patterns in that format at my own site!) I am so happy to see that so many designers are using this method for selling patterns. I find that we sell much more because of it.
> 
> The pattern is called "Spring Triple Scoop" and it is wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is meant to be used on tin or paper cones that you can get at Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or many other craft suppliers. Unfortunately, I didn't have any on hand and with my car buried up to its roof in snow and the ice storm outside, I knew it wasn't possible for me to go hunt for them. (and I wanted to do them NOW!)
> 
> I debated on whether to paint the project, only on wood ornaments. But I felt I would lose the pretty pastel background colors which really made the pieces look lovely. So I decided to take some of my Roc-Lon fabric and make my own cones to use!
> 
> I went on Pinterest and got a free pattern for making cones (after all - it isn't really rocket science! I could have just as easily DREW a triangle with a scalloped top! Let's face it - I can be pretty lazy sometimes!) and I cut my shapes. I then used a small sponge roller to base coat the pieces. They looked so pretty and bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the afternoon and evening was easy and fun! I painted the three cones and lost myself in these beautifully colored designs!
> 
> By the end of the evening, I had three lovely pieces, ready to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they ADORABLE?!? I was tired by the time they were done and decided to finish them up today. I have some really pretty lace trim that I am going to use on them and I am sure that they will come out lovely. I don't know if I will need a cardboard insert to help them hold their shape, but I am sure I will get them to work. I promise to show you the finished project tomorrow.
> 
> They are going to look incredible on my little Easter tree! I am almost getting ready to change it over for spring, and I think these will go with everything very nicely. I was planning on making them to give away, but they are so cute, I don't think I have the heart to do so! I suppose I will have to make more!
> 
> All in all it was a really fun day! Even though it was grey and cold out, I decided to focus on pretty and happy things and I am so glad that I did. It just goes to show that my favorite phrase - "we follow where we focus." can really ring true!
> 
> Today I am getting back to work. I have some patterns to work on and I also need to cut some wood pieces for a pattern that I am sending to Artist's Club for their catalog. It is all good.
> 
> We are getting to the end of the week already, and spring is right around the corner. I hope all of you who are tired of winter hang in there and try to do something to cheer yourselves up.(Maybe head over to Kim's site and pick up this pattern. She has loads of wonderful SPRING designs that will warm your heart!) By doing something that makes you happy, the time will go by quickly and before you know it you will be basking in the sun at the beach with your toes in the warm sand. Won't that be amazing?
> 
> Have a lovely Thursday! Think warm and happy thoughts!


Very cool spring project! The cones will look great on your all season tree. I'm going to use the Roc-Lon for the online course I'm starting instead of the regular canvas. The course is through Art Apprentice on Line and it is the lion's head one - courage, dignity and honour. Hope to get cracking on it this weekend after I finish the fur teddy bear I'm making.
Hope Spring comes your way soon!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I'll Have a Scoop of Spring - (Make Mine a Triple!)*
> 
> You all know that I never mind winter. In fact - I actually LIKE it most times and try to enjoy every season and day that comes my way. But when yesterday's beautiful, white and fluffy snow turned into an icy rain, and I looked at my pretty red car encased up to the dash in a block of frozen snow, I couldn't help but think ahead to warmer days. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> One of the many advantages of being active on social media - especially when you are a member of many 'creative' groups - is that I am constantly inspired by all the amazing talent of my internet friends. Like anything, social media is what we make it and I choose to use the filters that are provided to block out things like politics and news and other things that don't pertain to living a more positive and productive life. I really don't want to read people's nasty and critical posts all day and I felt it was worth the investment of my time to learn about the controls that we ALL have to customize our social networking experiences and make my own Facebook feed something that is positive, inspiring and sometimes downright funny.
> 
> I see very little nastiness on my feed. If I see the same person posting things I don't like, I remove their notifications. It is a simple and effective way to keep my own newsfeed positive, and still allows me to keep up with my friends that are happy creating. After all - isn't that the way it should be? While it isn't ALL lollipops, glitter and happy bunnies frolicking in the grass, it is pretty darn close. That is what I want to spend my time thinking about anyway. I believe it helps make me not only happier, but also more productive and inspired as well, as I love seeing what my very talented friends are busy making.
> 
> The other day I saw my friend Elizabeth post a project she was painting. It was a set of three Victorian 'cone' ornaments with some brightly colored spring designs on them. She mentioned that the pattern was created by one of my all time favorite designers - Kim Christmas (don't you just LOVE her name?) and I thought to myself - I would love to make that project too! I needed a small break from creating my own designs and I find there is nothing more relaxing than painting something created by some of my favorite people.
> 
> I went to Kim's website and found the pattern and purchased it right away. Like many designers, she has most of her patterns available for PDF downloads. I love this because it not only saves the shipping, but you get it right away, too! (That is why we offer ALL our patterns in that format at my own site!) I am so happy to see that so many designers are using this method for selling patterns. I find that we sell much more because of it.
> 
> The pattern is called "Spring Triple Scoop" and it is wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is meant to be used on tin or paper cones that you can get at Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or many other craft suppliers. Unfortunately, I didn't have any on hand and with my car buried up to its roof in snow and the ice storm outside, I knew it wasn't possible for me to go hunt for them. (and I wanted to do them NOW!)
> 
> I debated on whether to paint the project, only on wood ornaments. But I felt I would lose the pretty pastel background colors which really made the pieces look lovely. So I decided to take some of my Roc-Lon fabric and make my own cones to use!
> 
> I went on Pinterest and got a free pattern for making cones (after all - it isn't really rocket science! I could have just as easily DREW a triangle with a scalloped top! Let's face it - I can be pretty lazy sometimes!) and I cut my shapes. I then used a small sponge roller to base coat the pieces. They looked so pretty and bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the afternoon and evening was easy and fun! I painted the three cones and lost myself in these beautifully colored designs!
> 
> By the end of the evening, I had three lovely pieces, ready to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they ADORABLE?!? I was tired by the time they were done and decided to finish them up today. I have some really pretty lace trim that I am going to use on them and I am sure that they will come out lovely. I don't know if I will need a cardboard insert to help them hold their shape, but I am sure I will get them to work. I promise to show you the finished project tomorrow.
> 
> They are going to look incredible on my little Easter tree! I am almost getting ready to change it over for spring, and I think these will go with everything very nicely. I was planning on making them to give away, but they are so cute, I don't think I have the heart to do so! I suppose I will have to make more!
> 
> All in all it was a really fun day! Even though it was grey and cold out, I decided to focus on pretty and happy things and I am so glad that I did. It just goes to show that my favorite phrase - "we follow where we focus." can really ring true!
> 
> Today I am getting back to work. I have some patterns to work on and I also need to cut some wood pieces for a pattern that I am sending to Artist's Club for their catalog. It is all good.
> 
> We are getting to the end of the week already, and spring is right around the corner. I hope all of you who are tired of winter hang in there and try to do something to cheer yourselves up.(Maybe head over to Kim's site and pick up this pattern. She has loads of wonderful SPRING designs that will warm your heart!) By doing something that makes you happy, the time will go by quickly and before you know it you will be basking in the sun at the beach with your toes in the warm sand. Won't that be amazing?
> 
> Have a lovely Thursday! Think warm and happy thoughts!


Oh yes, come on spring


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'll Have a Scoop of Spring - (Make Mine a Triple!)*
> 
> You all know that I never mind winter. In fact - I actually LIKE it most times and try to enjoy every season and day that comes my way. But when yesterday's beautiful, white and fluffy snow turned into an icy rain, and I looked at my pretty red car encased up to the dash in a block of frozen snow, I couldn't help but think ahead to warmer days. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> One of the many advantages of being active on social media - especially when you are a member of many 'creative' groups - is that I am constantly inspired by all the amazing talent of my internet friends. Like anything, social media is what we make it and I choose to use the filters that are provided to block out things like politics and news and other things that don't pertain to living a more positive and productive life. I really don't want to read people's nasty and critical posts all day and I felt it was worth the investment of my time to learn about the controls that we ALL have to customize our social networking experiences and make my own Facebook feed something that is positive, inspiring and sometimes downright funny.
> 
> I see very little nastiness on my feed. If I see the same person posting things I don't like, I remove their notifications. It is a simple and effective way to keep my own newsfeed positive, and still allows me to keep up with my friends that are happy creating. After all - isn't that the way it should be? While it isn't ALL lollipops, glitter and happy bunnies frolicking in the grass, it is pretty darn close. That is what I want to spend my time thinking about anyway. I believe it helps make me not only happier, but also more productive and inspired as well, as I love seeing what my very talented friends are busy making.
> 
> The other day I saw my friend Elizabeth post a project she was painting. It was a set of three Victorian 'cone' ornaments with some brightly colored spring designs on them. She mentioned that the pattern was created by one of my all time favorite designers - Kim Christmas (don't you just LOVE her name?) and I thought to myself - I would love to make that project too! I needed a small break from creating my own designs and I find there is nothing more relaxing than painting something created by some of my favorite people.
> 
> I went to Kim's website and found the pattern and purchased it right away. Like many designers, she has most of her patterns available for PDF downloads. I love this because it not only saves the shipping, but you get it right away, too! (That is why we offer ALL our patterns in that format at my own site!) I am so happy to see that so many designers are using this method for selling patterns. I find that we sell much more because of it.
> 
> The pattern is called "Spring Triple Scoop" and it is wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is meant to be used on tin or paper cones that you can get at Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or many other craft suppliers. Unfortunately, I didn't have any on hand and with my car buried up to its roof in snow and the ice storm outside, I knew it wasn't possible for me to go hunt for them. (and I wanted to do them NOW!)
> 
> I debated on whether to paint the project, only on wood ornaments. But I felt I would lose the pretty pastel background colors which really made the pieces look lovely. So I decided to take some of my Roc-Lon fabric and make my own cones to use!
> 
> I went on Pinterest and got a free pattern for making cones (after all - it isn't really rocket science! I could have just as easily DREW a triangle with a scalloped top! Let's face it - I can be pretty lazy sometimes!) and I cut my shapes. I then used a small sponge roller to base coat the pieces. They looked so pretty and bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the afternoon and evening was easy and fun! I painted the three cones and lost myself in these beautifully colored designs!
> 
> By the end of the evening, I had three lovely pieces, ready to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they ADORABLE?!? I was tired by the time they were done and decided to finish them up today. I have some really pretty lace trim that I am going to use on them and I am sure that they will come out lovely. I don't know if I will need a cardboard insert to help them hold their shape, but I am sure I will get them to work. I promise to show you the finished project tomorrow.
> 
> They are going to look incredible on my little Easter tree! I am almost getting ready to change it over for spring, and I think these will go with everything very nicely. I was planning on making them to give away, but they are so cute, I don't think I have the heart to do so! I suppose I will have to make more!
> 
> All in all it was a really fun day! Even though it was grey and cold out, I decided to focus on pretty and happy things and I am so glad that I did. It just goes to show that my favorite phrase - "we follow where we focus." can really ring true!
> 
> Today I am getting back to work. I have some patterns to work on and I also need to cut some wood pieces for a pattern that I am sending to Artist's Club for their catalog. It is all good.
> 
> We are getting to the end of the week already, and spring is right around the corner. I hope all of you who are tired of winter hang in there and try to do something to cheer yourselves up.(Maybe head over to Kim's site and pick up this pattern. She has loads of wonderful SPRING designs that will warm your heart!) By doing something that makes you happy, the time will go by quickly and before you know it you will be basking in the sun at the beach with your toes in the warm sand. Won't that be amazing?
> 
> Have a lovely Thursday! Think warm and happy thoughts!


I love using Roc-Lon, Anna! It is so versatile and so easy to paint on! It is usually only about $6 or so a yard/meter which goes a long way with projects like this! You can use it down to the last scrap, too which is great AND it is weatherproof. I am really thrilled about how this project turned out.

And yes, Roger! Even I am looking forward to spring!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Spring Triple Scoop Project Completed*

It is NOT snowing today.

The sun is shining and I can actually see hints of blue sky peeking from behind the clouds. (And yes - I am happy about it!)

Those of you who read often know that I love winter. I love just about any season that comes to Clare, Nova Scotia. I long ago stopped being crabby about the weather because there is truly nothing that I could do about it. I figure it is a poor use of my time complaining about something that I have so little control over (aside from moving, which is out of the question.) Weather is part of life. I always marvel at the posts I read first damning the cold then shortly after damning the heat. There is a very small window between the two where people seem to be happy. Even when they are, eveyone's window of contentment seems to have a different place.

I don't mind the grey days, and even the snow. I truly feel bad for those who have difficulty coping with certain weather conditions, and I realize that I may not always be this neutral about things. As I age and begin to have my own difficulties related to the weather, I will in all certainty change my tune. But for now I will be happy with whichever hand is dealt. I will make my own happiness and have it dependent on other things. Things which I feel I have a better sense of control of. Things that I can change.

With that said, the sunshine looks good. I am not looking to the muddy mess that is sure to follow in the upcoming weeks. (All this snow and ice has to go somewhere after all!) But just as we prepare for winter, I will spend these late winter days preparing for spring. I will dream of the sound of the birds in the early morning, the walks through the woods behind my home and the warm sun while I am sitting at the beach. Those thoughts will play in my mind like a favorite movie, over and over again, while I am creating things that will (hopefully) make people smile and happy, and remind them of the sunny days ahead.

Yesterday I showed you a project I was working on that was designed by Kim Christmas. I have always loved Kim's painting designs and I have been following her work probably since she was doing it. I love not only her adorable drawings, but her wonderful sense of color. One of the first things I painted of hers was her pretty autumn pumpkins. To me, she designs the prettiest pumpkins around. I also love the colors she uses for her spring and summer designs. When I saw her project called "Spring Triple Scoop", I knew I had to paint it.

I promised that I would show the finished project here today, and while I did some scroll saw work (cutting wood kits) yesterday, I spent the evening finishing up this lovely project. I think it came out fabulous and while I originally created these to give away, I find it will be difficult to do so. I think I have to make more. as I like them so much, I want to keep them for myself.

The little cones came out beautiful! Not having access to paper mache cones or metal cones that are available in places like Michael's (it is winter and the nearest Michael's is about three hours away) I decided to use Roc-Lon fabric for them and see how that would work. Roc-Lon is a waterproof fabric that has a rubberized backing and is typically used for drapery backing. It can be cut to any shape without the edges fraying. You can sew it if you like, but you can also glue it. The best part is it takes paint wonderfully. Just about any type of paint. It is a dream to use with acrylics.

After my three cones were painted (see yesterday's post for pictures) I used hot glue and glued the pieces into a cone shape. I thought I may need to put a stiff cardboard liner inside, as I feared that the Roc-Lon wouldn't hold its shape, but it did so beautifully.










I did run a bead of hot glue under the scalloped folds first, which gave the edge of the cone stability. I added this beautiful rose trim that I found along the scalloped edge, gluing about every third rose into place:










And then I added a pretty organza bow to each side, as well as a trim 'handle' for each cone:










They really hold their shape nicely. I did the same for the turquoise cone:










And added the same off-white trim:










For the pink cone, I used pure white accents, as I liked the cleaner and brighter white on that one:










I think they look amazing altogether!










You can get the pattern on Kim's website HERE. It is available as a PDF file so you can get it and start painting right away. Mine are filled with tissue for the photos, but I can assure you, they will soon be filled with some wonderful CANDY or sweet treats. You can also fill them with some pretty silk flowers or just about anything to make you smile!

The cone pattern doesn't come with it, but there are many paper cone patterns that you can find to download for free on Pinterest. I honestly forget where I got mine, as it has no watermark. But I just made it so that unfolded it fit on a standard sheet of paper and that was the perfect size.

These would also look wonderful on any pretty ornaments you may have - wooden or even porcelain. I am thinking that I may do them that way as well - trim and all - and make some special surprises to send to my friends.

Just looking at these makes me smile. While I still have my 'all season tree' in its "Winter" state, I am thinking that even though we still have two feet of snow on the ground, it is time to change it over to something more "Spring-like". I am ready for these beautiful and cheerful colors. It will certainly make my days brighter.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. It felt good for me to take a step back and do someone else's design for a change. While I was painting, I was also thinking of my next projects and soon I will begin working on them. Sometimes a break from our normal routine can be very productive in the end.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a beautiful weekend ahead!

Happy Creating!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring Triple Scoop Project Completed*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> The sun is shining and I can actually see hints of blue sky peeking from behind the clouds. (And yes - I am happy about it!)
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I love winter. I love just about any season that comes to Clare, Nova Scotia. I long ago stopped being crabby about the weather because there is truly nothing that I could do about it. I figure it is a poor use of my time complaining about something that I have so little control over (aside from moving, which is out of the question.) Weather is part of life. I always marvel at the posts I read first damning the cold then shortly after damning the heat. There is a very small window between the two where people seem to be happy. Even when they are, eveyone's window of contentment seems to have a different place.
> 
> I don't mind the grey days, and even the snow. I truly feel bad for those who have difficulty coping with certain weather conditions, and I realize that I may not always be this neutral about things. As I age and begin to have my own difficulties related to the weather, I will in all certainty change my tune. But for now I will be happy with whichever hand is dealt. I will make my own happiness and have it dependent on other things. Things which I feel I have a better sense of control of. Things that I can change.
> 
> With that said, the sunshine looks good. I am not looking to the muddy mess that is sure to follow in the upcoming weeks. (All this snow and ice has to go somewhere after all!) But just as we prepare for winter, I will spend these late winter days preparing for spring. I will dream of the sound of the birds in the early morning, the walks through the woods behind my home and the warm sun while I am sitting at the beach. Those thoughts will play in my mind like a favorite movie, over and over again, while I am creating things that will (hopefully) make people smile and happy, and remind them of the sunny days ahead.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you a project I was working on that was designed by Kim Christmas. I have always loved Kim's painting designs and I have been following her work probably since she was doing it. I love not only her adorable drawings, but her wonderful sense of color. One of the first things I painted of hers was her pretty autumn pumpkins. To me, she designs the prettiest pumpkins around. I also love the colors she uses for her spring and summer designs. When I saw her project called "Spring Triple Scoop", I knew I had to paint it.
> 
> I promised that I would show the finished project here today, and while I did some scroll saw work (cutting wood kits) yesterday, I spent the evening finishing up this lovely project. I think it came out fabulous and while I originally created these to give away, I find it will be difficult to do so. I think I have to make more. as I like them so much, I want to keep them for myself.
> 
> The little cones came out beautiful! Not having access to paper mache cones or metal cones that are available in places like Michael's (it is winter and the nearest Michael's is about three hours away) I decided to use Roc-Lon fabric for them and see how that would work. Roc-Lon is a waterproof fabric that has a rubberized backing and is typically used for drapery backing. It can be cut to any shape without the edges fraying. You can sew it if you like, but you can also glue it. The best part is it takes paint wonderfully. Just about any type of paint. It is a dream to use with acrylics.
> 
> After my three cones were painted (see yesterday's post for pictures) I used hot glue and glued the pieces into a cone shape. I thought I may need to put a stiff cardboard liner inside, as I feared that the Roc-Lon wouldn't hold its shape, but it did so beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did run a bead of hot glue under the scalloped folds first, which gave the edge of the cone stability. I added this beautiful rose trim that I found along the scalloped edge, gluing about every third rose into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I added a pretty organza bow to each side, as well as a trim 'handle' for each cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really hold their shape nicely. I did the same for the turquoise cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And added the same off-white trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the pink cone, I used pure white accents, as I liked the cleaner and brighter white on that one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look amazing altogether!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern on Kim's website HERE. It is available as a PDF file so you can get it and start painting right away. Mine are filled with tissue for the photos, but I can assure you, they will soon be filled with some wonderful CANDY or sweet treats. You can also fill them with some pretty silk flowers or just about anything to make you smile!
> 
> The cone pattern doesn't come with it, but there are many paper cone patterns that you can find to download for free on Pinterest. I honestly forget where I got mine, as it has no watermark. But I just made it so that unfolded it fit on a standard sheet of paper and that was the perfect size.
> 
> These would also look wonderful on any pretty ornaments you may have - wooden or even porcelain. I am thinking that I may do them that way as well - trim and all - and make some special surprises to send to my friends.
> 
> Just looking at these makes me smile. While I still have my 'all season tree' in its "Winter" state, I am thinking that even though we still have two feet of snow on the ground, it is time to change it over to something more "Spring-like". I am ready for these beautiful and cheerful colors. It will certainly make my days brighter.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. It felt good for me to take a step back and do someone else's design for a change. While I was painting, I was also thinking of my next projects and soon I will begin working on them. Sometimes a break from our normal routine can be very productive in the end.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a beautiful weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Creating!


Very pretty. I love the way you finished the cones off.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring Triple Scoop Project Completed*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> The sun is shining and I can actually see hints of blue sky peeking from behind the clouds. (And yes - I am happy about it!)
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I love winter. I love just about any season that comes to Clare, Nova Scotia. I long ago stopped being crabby about the weather because there is truly nothing that I could do about it. I figure it is a poor use of my time complaining about something that I have so little control over (aside from moving, which is out of the question.) Weather is part of life. I always marvel at the posts I read first damning the cold then shortly after damning the heat. There is a very small window between the two where people seem to be happy. Even when they are, eveyone's window of contentment seems to have a different place.
> 
> I don't mind the grey days, and even the snow. I truly feel bad for those who have difficulty coping with certain weather conditions, and I realize that I may not always be this neutral about things. As I age and begin to have my own difficulties related to the weather, I will in all certainty change my tune. But for now I will be happy with whichever hand is dealt. I will make my own happiness and have it dependent on other things. Things which I feel I have a better sense of control of. Things that I can change.
> 
> With that said, the sunshine looks good. I am not looking to the muddy mess that is sure to follow in the upcoming weeks. (All this snow and ice has to go somewhere after all!) But just as we prepare for winter, I will spend these late winter days preparing for spring. I will dream of the sound of the birds in the early morning, the walks through the woods behind my home and the warm sun while I am sitting at the beach. Those thoughts will play in my mind like a favorite movie, over and over again, while I am creating things that will (hopefully) make people smile and happy, and remind them of the sunny days ahead.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you a project I was working on that was designed by Kim Christmas. I have always loved Kim's painting designs and I have been following her work probably since she was doing it. I love not only her adorable drawings, but her wonderful sense of color. One of the first things I painted of hers was her pretty autumn pumpkins. To me, she designs the prettiest pumpkins around. I also love the colors she uses for her spring and summer designs. When I saw her project called "Spring Triple Scoop", I knew I had to paint it.
> 
> I promised that I would show the finished project here today, and while I did some scroll saw work (cutting wood kits) yesterday, I spent the evening finishing up this lovely project. I think it came out fabulous and while I originally created these to give away, I find it will be difficult to do so. I think I have to make more. as I like them so much, I want to keep them for myself.
> 
> The little cones came out beautiful! Not having access to paper mache cones or metal cones that are available in places like Michael's (it is winter and the nearest Michael's is about three hours away) I decided to use Roc-Lon fabric for them and see how that would work. Roc-Lon is a waterproof fabric that has a rubberized backing and is typically used for drapery backing. It can be cut to any shape without the edges fraying. You can sew it if you like, but you can also glue it. The best part is it takes paint wonderfully. Just about any type of paint. It is a dream to use with acrylics.
> 
> After my three cones were painted (see yesterday's post for pictures) I used hot glue and glued the pieces into a cone shape. I thought I may need to put a stiff cardboard liner inside, as I feared that the Roc-Lon wouldn't hold its shape, but it did so beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did run a bead of hot glue under the scalloped folds first, which gave the edge of the cone stability. I added this beautiful rose trim that I found along the scalloped edge, gluing about every third rose into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I added a pretty organza bow to each side, as well as a trim 'handle' for each cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really hold their shape nicely. I did the same for the turquoise cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And added the same off-white trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the pink cone, I used pure white accents, as I liked the cleaner and brighter white on that one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look amazing altogether!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern on Kim's website HERE. It is available as a PDF file so you can get it and start painting right away. Mine are filled with tissue for the photos, but I can assure you, they will soon be filled with some wonderful CANDY or sweet treats. You can also fill them with some pretty silk flowers or just about anything to make you smile!
> 
> The cone pattern doesn't come with it, but there are many paper cone patterns that you can find to download for free on Pinterest. I honestly forget where I got mine, as it has no watermark. But I just made it so that unfolded it fit on a standard sheet of paper and that was the perfect size.
> 
> These would also look wonderful on any pretty ornaments you may have - wooden or even porcelain. I am thinking that I may do them that way as well - trim and all - and make some special surprises to send to my friends.
> 
> Just looking at these makes me smile. While I still have my 'all season tree' in its "Winter" state, I am thinking that even though we still have two feet of snow on the ground, it is time to change it over to something more "Spring-like". I am ready for these beautiful and cheerful colors. It will certainly make my days brighter.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. It felt good for me to take a step back and do someone else's design for a change. While I was painting, I was also thinking of my next projects and soon I will begin working on them. Sometimes a break from our normal routine can be very productive in the end.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a beautiful weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Creating!


Boy oh boy!! When I seen "triple scoop", I came running! Thought there would be ice cream involved…lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring Triple Scoop Project Completed*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> The sun is shining and I can actually see hints of blue sky peeking from behind the clouds. (And yes - I am happy about it!)
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I love winter. I love just about any season that comes to Clare, Nova Scotia. I long ago stopped being crabby about the weather because there is truly nothing that I could do about it. I figure it is a poor use of my time complaining about something that I have so little control over (aside from moving, which is out of the question.) Weather is part of life. I always marvel at the posts I read first damning the cold then shortly after damning the heat. There is a very small window between the two where people seem to be happy. Even when they are, eveyone's window of contentment seems to have a different place.
> 
> I don't mind the grey days, and even the snow. I truly feel bad for those who have difficulty coping with certain weather conditions, and I realize that I may not always be this neutral about things. As I age and begin to have my own difficulties related to the weather, I will in all certainty change my tune. But for now I will be happy with whichever hand is dealt. I will make my own happiness and have it dependent on other things. Things which I feel I have a better sense of control of. Things that I can change.
> 
> With that said, the sunshine looks good. I am not looking to the muddy mess that is sure to follow in the upcoming weeks. (All this snow and ice has to go somewhere after all!) But just as we prepare for winter, I will spend these late winter days preparing for spring. I will dream of the sound of the birds in the early morning, the walks through the woods behind my home and the warm sun while I am sitting at the beach. Those thoughts will play in my mind like a favorite movie, over and over again, while I am creating things that will (hopefully) make people smile and happy, and remind them of the sunny days ahead.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you a project I was working on that was designed by Kim Christmas. I have always loved Kim's painting designs and I have been following her work probably since she was doing it. I love not only her adorable drawings, but her wonderful sense of color. One of the first things I painted of hers was her pretty autumn pumpkins. To me, she designs the prettiest pumpkins around. I also love the colors she uses for her spring and summer designs. When I saw her project called "Spring Triple Scoop", I knew I had to paint it.
> 
> I promised that I would show the finished project here today, and while I did some scroll saw work (cutting wood kits) yesterday, I spent the evening finishing up this lovely project. I think it came out fabulous and while I originally created these to give away, I find it will be difficult to do so. I think I have to make more. as I like them so much, I want to keep them for myself.
> 
> The little cones came out beautiful! Not having access to paper mache cones or metal cones that are available in places like Michael's (it is winter and the nearest Michael's is about three hours away) I decided to use Roc-Lon fabric for them and see how that would work. Roc-Lon is a waterproof fabric that has a rubberized backing and is typically used for drapery backing. It can be cut to any shape without the edges fraying. You can sew it if you like, but you can also glue it. The best part is it takes paint wonderfully. Just about any type of paint. It is a dream to use with acrylics.
> 
> After my three cones were painted (see yesterday's post for pictures) I used hot glue and glued the pieces into a cone shape. I thought I may need to put a stiff cardboard liner inside, as I feared that the Roc-Lon wouldn't hold its shape, but it did so beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did run a bead of hot glue under the scalloped folds first, which gave the edge of the cone stability. I added this beautiful rose trim that I found along the scalloped edge, gluing about every third rose into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I added a pretty organza bow to each side, as well as a trim 'handle' for each cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really hold their shape nicely. I did the same for the turquoise cone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And added the same off-white trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the pink cone, I used pure white accents, as I liked the cleaner and brighter white on that one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look amazing altogether!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern on Kim's website HERE. It is available as a PDF file so you can get it and start painting right away. Mine are filled with tissue for the photos, but I can assure you, they will soon be filled with some wonderful CANDY or sweet treats. You can also fill them with some pretty silk flowers or just about anything to make you smile!
> 
> The cone pattern doesn't come with it, but there are many paper cone patterns that you can find to download for free on Pinterest. I honestly forget where I got mine, as it has no watermark. But I just made it so that unfolded it fit on a standard sheet of paper and that was the perfect size.
> 
> These would also look wonderful on any pretty ornaments you may have - wooden or even porcelain. I am thinking that I may do them that way as well - trim and all - and make some special surprises to send to my friends.
> 
> Just looking at these makes me smile. While I still have my 'all season tree' in its "Winter" state, I am thinking that even though we still have two feet of snow on the ground, it is time to change it over to something more "Spring-like". I am ready for these beautiful and cheerful colors. It will certainly make my days brighter.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this project come to life. It felt good for me to take a step back and do someone else's design for a change. While I was painting, I was also thinking of my next projects and soon I will begin working on them. Sometimes a break from our normal routine can be very productive in the end.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a beautiful weekend ahead!
> 
> Happy Creating!


Hi, Anna and Roger. I am glad you like the project, Anna. I am really happy with the way they came out. Kim is a wonderful designer. 

Roger - sorry to disappoint. Although there is enough ICE here in Nova Scotia for everyone today! I will be happy to share! 

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Perfect World - Final Touches*

It is snowing out. I woke up to another 2 inches of fresh snow over the 3 feet we already have on the ground. We went for a walk last night and it was cold out, but there was no wind and it was truly beautiful. The roads were clear and you could even walk on the salty pavement in most parts. Both Keith and I marveled at how much snow we have had already this year. It has certainly been more than we have had in a long time.

We took a drive to Yarmouth on Saturday. It was clear and sunny and it felt good to get out. We really didn't have to go, but Keith suggested it and I thought it would be a good opportunity for us to have a change of scenery and spend the afternoon together. I am kind of in between projects so it was a good time for me. We needed a few things anyway, so it was as good of an excuse as any. I love driving along the ocean in the winter. We came home on that road and the small rivers and lakes along the way were all frozen. In some places, the snow was so deep that you couldn't even distinguish where the shore began. I saw some skaters on the edge of one of the lakes. It was really pretty.

When we got home, Keith went over to his mom's for the evening to work on some things that he has going on over there. It was a quiet evening with just me and the cats, and I decided to do some finishing work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.

It is hard to believe that I am almost done. I looked up the date of when I started and I see that on February 3rd I showed part of Panel 1. I had estimated that it would take me about a year to do, so I wasn't that far off. I am happy that even if I had to do things over on it or change things, it never was a source of dismay or anxiety in any way. It was a wonderful challenge and every step of it was fun. I found myself excited about using each new color of ribbon, thread or beads. I love color and I am afraid that after using all of these hand-dyed silk fibers, I am spoiled for life. The gentle variations in the shades of the ribbons and threads add so much to the subtle beauty of the designs. They are truly amazing.

As I posted the other day, I had finished up the 17th and final panel. There were only the four corner motifs to complete, then some odds and ends that I wanted to correct and finally the trapunto work that is done by outlining the trellis (which divides the panels) through layers of fabric and batting. I spent Saturday and Sunday evening working on the corners. The motifs were small, and I found them quite easy to do.










Even though they are simple and small, I found it took me several hours to complete them. The tiny black ant alone took probably two hours, as it is constructed of hundreds of French knots created using a single strand of silk thread. He looks really cool though.

When I finished the four corners, I had a couple of additional "adjustments" to make on the piece before I did the quilting.

For a while now, I was not happy with the wings on the dragonfly of Panel 1. Since they were created right at the beginning of my journey on this project, I don't think that I had the skill that I have now. They looks somewhat uneven and sloppy and they were not anchored onto the panel as nicely as I thought they should be. Since I created them, I have done several other pair of wings and as with anything, my skills improved. While I do have to stop myself from ripping out all the panel elements that I feel I could do better, I thought that this was an important part and after spending all the time that I did on this piece, I just couldn't let it be. So I removed the wings and re-did them.

The 'old wings' are on the left and the new wings are on the right. I even added a strand of metallic silver stitching around them and used the metallic for the vein lines of the wings. This to me looks far more pleasing and delicate.










And here is the dragonfly sporting his new pair of wings.










The changeover took probably close to 4 hours, but I felt it was worth it.

Another small thing was the butterfly in Panel 6. His delicate little antenna had become loose and had lost their shape from the handling of the piece. I believe that I had left them too long and they were subject to being moved around too much by putting the piece in and out of the pillow case that I stored it in. That was a quick repair though and only took about 10 minutes to replace. He looks much better now.










And finally, I needed to add in the stamen centers of the Freesia flowers of panel 12. After seeing the aforementioned butterfly antenna issue, I purposely left this task until the very end. The flowers look lovely with the yellow stamens applied.










As I tied the last knot and cut the final thread, I felt a sense of accomplishment. All that is left to do now is the hand quilting. I will probably begin that tonight.

If I wanted, I could have kept picking at it. I look at the early panels and think "I could do better now" and need to fight the urge to start pulling out threads and re-doing things. After all, this was a learning piece and there are parts of me that feel a great sense of accomplishment when I compare my stitching from the early panels to the recent ones. I can actually see improvements and the mere fact that I know that I could do better today if I were starting again gives me satisfaction.

No. It is best to leave everything else as it is. It tells a story.

I went to bed late last night - after 1am. (Late for me, anyway!) I have frequently done that on the nights that I worked on this project. More so than not, I didn't even get to begin working on it until after 9pm. Since I get up around 6am, that is at the end of a long day. It was funny how once I got going, I forgot the clock and forgot I was tired and became completely submerged in what I was doing. I never wanted to stop.

I will post a final update when everything is completely done. I am also going to take "nice" photographs of each element of the sampler, as well as a composite of the entire piece. They will all go into an album that I will make public. I am also thinking of making a slide show for my YouTube channel. That will be a project in itself.

Yesterday afternoon I worked on my patterns all day. I have a new wholesaler for my painting patterns, and I am very excited about that. I will talk more about it tomorrow though, as I have taken up enough time here this morning.

Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a fabulous week!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Final Touches*
> 
> It is snowing out. I woke up to another 2 inches of fresh snow over the 3 feet we already have on the ground. We went for a walk last night and it was cold out, but there was no wind and it was truly beautiful. The roads were clear and you could even walk on the salty pavement in most parts. Both Keith and I marveled at how much snow we have had already this year. It has certainly been more than we have had in a long time.
> 
> We took a drive to Yarmouth on Saturday. It was clear and sunny and it felt good to get out. We really didn't have to go, but Keith suggested it and I thought it would be a good opportunity for us to have a change of scenery and spend the afternoon together. I am kind of in between projects so it was a good time for me. We needed a few things anyway, so it was as good of an excuse as any. I love driving along the ocean in the winter. We came home on that road and the small rivers and lakes along the way were all frozen. In some places, the snow was so deep that you couldn't even distinguish where the shore began. I saw some skaters on the edge of one of the lakes. It was really pretty.
> 
> When we got home, Keith went over to his mom's for the evening to work on some things that he has going on over there. It was a quiet evening with just me and the cats, and I decided to do some finishing work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> It is hard to believe that I am almost done. I looked up the date of when I started and I see that on February 3rd I showed part of Panel 1. I had estimated that it would take me about a year to do, so I wasn't that far off. I am happy that even if I had to do things over on it or change things, it never was a source of dismay or anxiety in any way. It was a wonderful challenge and every step of it was fun. I found myself excited about using each new color of ribbon, thread or beads. I love color and I am afraid that after using all of these hand-dyed silk fibers, I am spoiled for life. The gentle variations in the shades of the ribbons and threads add so much to the subtle beauty of the designs. They are truly amazing.
> 
> As I posted the other day, I had finished up the 17th and final panel. There were only the four corner motifs to complete, then some odds and ends that I wanted to correct and finally the trapunto work that is done by outlining the trellis (which divides the panels) through layers of fabric and batting. I spent Saturday and Sunday evening working on the corners. The motifs were small, and I found them quite easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are simple and small, I found it took me several hours to complete them. The tiny black ant alone took probably two hours, as it is constructed of hundreds of French knots created using a single strand of silk thread. He looks really cool though.
> 
> When I finished the four corners, I had a couple of additional "adjustments" to make on the piece before I did the quilting.
> 
> For a while now, I was not happy with the wings on the dragonfly of Panel 1. Since they were created right at the beginning of my journey on this project, I don't think that I had the skill that I have now. They looks somewhat uneven and sloppy and they were not anchored onto the panel as nicely as I thought they should be. Since I created them, I have done several other pair of wings and as with anything, my skills improved. While I do have to stop myself from ripping out all the panel elements that I feel I could do better, I thought that this was an important part and after spending all the time that I did on this piece, I just couldn't let it be. So I removed the wings and re-did them.
> 
> The 'old wings' are on the left and the new wings are on the right. I even added a strand of metallic silver stitching around them and used the metallic for the vein lines of the wings. This to me looks far more pleasing and delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dragonfly sporting his new pair of wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The changeover took probably close to 4 hours, but I felt it was worth it.
> 
> Another small thing was the butterfly in Panel 6. His delicate little antenna had become loose and had lost their shape from the handling of the piece. I believe that I had left them too long and they were subject to being moved around too much by putting the piece in and out of the pillow case that I stored it in. That was a quick repair though and only took about 10 minutes to replace. He looks much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I needed to add in the stamen centers of the Freesia flowers of panel 12. After seeing the aforementioned butterfly antenna issue, I purposely left this task until the very end. The flowers look lovely with the yellow stamens applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I tied the last knot and cut the final thread, I felt a sense of accomplishment. All that is left to do now is the hand quilting. I will probably begin that tonight.
> 
> If I wanted, I could have kept picking at it. I look at the early panels and think "I could do better now" and need to fight the urge to start pulling out threads and re-doing things. After all, this was a learning piece and there are parts of me that feel a great sense of accomplishment when I compare my stitching from the early panels to the recent ones. I can actually see improvements and the mere fact that I know that I could do better today if I were starting again gives me satisfaction.
> 
> No. It is best to leave everything else as it is. It tells a story.
> 
> I went to bed late last night - after 1am. (Late for me, anyway!) I have frequently done that on the nights that I worked on this project. More so than not, I didn't even get to begin working on it until after 9pm. Since I get up around 6am, that is at the end of a long day. It was funny how once I got going, I forgot the clock and forgot I was tired and became completely submerged in what I was doing. I never wanted to stop.
> 
> I will post a final update when everything is completely done. I am also going to take "nice" photographs of each element of the sampler, as well as a composite of the entire piece. They will all go into an album that I will make public. I am also thinking of making a slide show for my YouTube channel. That will be a project in itself.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I worked on my patterns all day. I have a new wholesaler for my painting patterns, and I am very excited about that. I will talk more about it tomorrow though, as I have taken up enough time here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Beautiful project! Thanks for sharing this creative journey with us.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Final Touches*
> 
> It is snowing out. I woke up to another 2 inches of fresh snow over the 3 feet we already have on the ground. We went for a walk last night and it was cold out, but there was no wind and it was truly beautiful. The roads were clear and you could even walk on the salty pavement in most parts. Both Keith and I marveled at how much snow we have had already this year. It has certainly been more than we have had in a long time.
> 
> We took a drive to Yarmouth on Saturday. It was clear and sunny and it felt good to get out. We really didn't have to go, but Keith suggested it and I thought it would be a good opportunity for us to have a change of scenery and spend the afternoon together. I am kind of in between projects so it was a good time for me. We needed a few things anyway, so it was as good of an excuse as any. I love driving along the ocean in the winter. We came home on that road and the small rivers and lakes along the way were all frozen. In some places, the snow was so deep that you couldn't even distinguish where the shore began. I saw some skaters on the edge of one of the lakes. It was really pretty.
> 
> When we got home, Keith went over to his mom's for the evening to work on some things that he has going on over there. It was a quiet evening with just me and the cats, and I decided to do some finishing work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> It is hard to believe that I am almost done. I looked up the date of when I started and I see that on February 3rd I showed part of Panel 1. I had estimated that it would take me about a year to do, so I wasn't that far off. I am happy that even if I had to do things over on it or change things, it never was a source of dismay or anxiety in any way. It was a wonderful challenge and every step of it was fun. I found myself excited about using each new color of ribbon, thread or beads. I love color and I am afraid that after using all of these hand-dyed silk fibers, I am spoiled for life. The gentle variations in the shades of the ribbons and threads add so much to the subtle beauty of the designs. They are truly amazing.
> 
> As I posted the other day, I had finished up the 17th and final panel. There were only the four corner motifs to complete, then some odds and ends that I wanted to correct and finally the trapunto work that is done by outlining the trellis (which divides the panels) through layers of fabric and batting. I spent Saturday and Sunday evening working on the corners. The motifs were small, and I found them quite easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are simple and small, I found it took me several hours to complete them. The tiny black ant alone took probably two hours, as it is constructed of hundreds of French knots created using a single strand of silk thread. He looks really cool though.
> 
> When I finished the four corners, I had a couple of additional "adjustments" to make on the piece before I did the quilting.
> 
> For a while now, I was not happy with the wings on the dragonfly of Panel 1. Since they were created right at the beginning of my journey on this project, I don't think that I had the skill that I have now. They looks somewhat uneven and sloppy and they were not anchored onto the panel as nicely as I thought they should be. Since I created them, I have done several other pair of wings and as with anything, my skills improved. While I do have to stop myself from ripping out all the panel elements that I feel I could do better, I thought that this was an important part and after spending all the time that I did on this piece, I just couldn't let it be. So I removed the wings and re-did them.
> 
> The 'old wings' are on the left and the new wings are on the right. I even added a strand of metallic silver stitching around them and used the metallic for the vein lines of the wings. This to me looks far more pleasing and delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dragonfly sporting his new pair of wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The changeover took probably close to 4 hours, but I felt it was worth it.
> 
> Another small thing was the butterfly in Panel 6. His delicate little antenna had become loose and had lost their shape from the handling of the piece. I believe that I had left them too long and they were subject to being moved around too much by putting the piece in and out of the pillow case that I stored it in. That was a quick repair though and only took about 10 minutes to replace. He looks much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I needed to add in the stamen centers of the Freesia flowers of panel 12. After seeing the aforementioned butterfly antenna issue, I purposely left this task until the very end. The flowers look lovely with the yellow stamens applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I tied the last knot and cut the final thread, I felt a sense of accomplishment. All that is left to do now is the hand quilting. I will probably begin that tonight.
> 
> If I wanted, I could have kept picking at it. I look at the early panels and think "I could do better now" and need to fight the urge to start pulling out threads and re-doing things. After all, this was a learning piece and there are parts of me that feel a great sense of accomplishment when I compare my stitching from the early panels to the recent ones. I can actually see improvements and the mere fact that I know that I could do better today if I were starting again gives me satisfaction.
> 
> No. It is best to leave everything else as it is. It tells a story.
> 
> I went to bed late last night - after 1am. (Late for me, anyway!) I have frequently done that on the nights that I worked on this project. More so than not, I didn't even get to begin working on it until after 9pm. Since I get up around 6am, that is at the end of a long day. It was funny how once I got going, I forgot the clock and forgot I was tired and became completely submerged in what I was doing. I never wanted to stop.
> 
> I will post a final update when everything is completely done. I am also going to take "nice" photographs of each element of the sampler, as well as a composite of the entire piece. They will all go into an album that I will make public. I am also thinking of making a slide show for my YouTube channel. That will be a project in itself.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I worked on my patterns all day. I have a new wholesaler for my painting patterns, and I am very excited about that. I will talk more about it tomorrow though, as I have taken up enough time here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Thank you so much, Anna! I really appreciate your nice comments regarding this project. It has been a labor of love for me and I truly enjoyed the journey. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Final Touches*
> 
> It is snowing out. I woke up to another 2 inches of fresh snow over the 3 feet we already have on the ground. We went for a walk last night and it was cold out, but there was no wind and it was truly beautiful. The roads were clear and you could even walk on the salty pavement in most parts. Both Keith and I marveled at how much snow we have had already this year. It has certainly been more than we have had in a long time.
> 
> We took a drive to Yarmouth on Saturday. It was clear and sunny and it felt good to get out. We really didn't have to go, but Keith suggested it and I thought it would be a good opportunity for us to have a change of scenery and spend the afternoon together. I am kind of in between projects so it was a good time for me. We needed a few things anyway, so it was as good of an excuse as any. I love driving along the ocean in the winter. We came home on that road and the small rivers and lakes along the way were all frozen. In some places, the snow was so deep that you couldn't even distinguish where the shore began. I saw some skaters on the edge of one of the lakes. It was really pretty.
> 
> When we got home, Keith went over to his mom's for the evening to work on some things that he has going on over there. It was a quiet evening with just me and the cats, and I decided to do some finishing work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> It is hard to believe that I am almost done. I looked up the date of when I started and I see that on February 3rd I showed part of Panel 1. I had estimated that it would take me about a year to do, so I wasn't that far off. I am happy that even if I had to do things over on it or change things, it never was a source of dismay or anxiety in any way. It was a wonderful challenge and every step of it was fun. I found myself excited about using each new color of ribbon, thread or beads. I love color and I am afraid that after using all of these hand-dyed silk fibers, I am spoiled for life. The gentle variations in the shades of the ribbons and threads add so much to the subtle beauty of the designs. They are truly amazing.
> 
> As I posted the other day, I had finished up the 17th and final panel. There were only the four corner motifs to complete, then some odds and ends that I wanted to correct and finally the trapunto work that is done by outlining the trellis (which divides the panels) through layers of fabric and batting. I spent Saturday and Sunday evening working on the corners. The motifs were small, and I found them quite easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are simple and small, I found it took me several hours to complete them. The tiny black ant alone took probably two hours, as it is constructed of hundreds of French knots created using a single strand of silk thread. He looks really cool though.
> 
> When I finished the four corners, I had a couple of additional "adjustments" to make on the piece before I did the quilting.
> 
> For a while now, I was not happy with the wings on the dragonfly of Panel 1. Since they were created right at the beginning of my journey on this project, I don't think that I had the skill that I have now. They looks somewhat uneven and sloppy and they were not anchored onto the panel as nicely as I thought they should be. Since I created them, I have done several other pair of wings and as with anything, my skills improved. While I do have to stop myself from ripping out all the panel elements that I feel I could do better, I thought that this was an important part and after spending all the time that I did on this piece, I just couldn't let it be. So I removed the wings and re-did them.
> 
> The 'old wings' are on the left and the new wings are on the right. I even added a strand of metallic silver stitching around them and used the metallic for the vein lines of the wings. This to me looks far more pleasing and delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dragonfly sporting his new pair of wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The changeover took probably close to 4 hours, but I felt it was worth it.
> 
> Another small thing was the butterfly in Panel 6. His delicate little antenna had become loose and had lost their shape from the handling of the piece. I believe that I had left them too long and they were subject to being moved around too much by putting the piece in and out of the pillow case that I stored it in. That was a quick repair though and only took about 10 minutes to replace. He looks much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I needed to add in the stamen centers of the Freesia flowers of panel 12. After seeing the aforementioned butterfly antenna issue, I purposely left this task until the very end. The flowers look lovely with the yellow stamens applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I tied the last knot and cut the final thread, I felt a sense of accomplishment. All that is left to do now is the hand quilting. I will probably begin that tonight.
> 
> If I wanted, I could have kept picking at it. I look at the early panels and think "I could do better now" and need to fight the urge to start pulling out threads and re-doing things. After all, this was a learning piece and there are parts of me that feel a great sense of accomplishment when I compare my stitching from the early panels to the recent ones. I can actually see improvements and the mere fact that I know that I could do better today if I were starting again gives me satisfaction.
> 
> No. It is best to leave everything else as it is. It tells a story.
> 
> I went to bed late last night - after 1am. (Late for me, anyway!) I have frequently done that on the nights that I worked on this project. More so than not, I didn't even get to begin working on it until after 9pm. Since I get up around 6am, that is at the end of a long day. It was funny how once I got going, I forgot the clock and forgot I was tired and became completely submerged in what I was doing. I never wanted to stop.
> 
> I will post a final update when everything is completely done. I am also going to take "nice" photographs of each element of the sampler, as well as a composite of the entire piece. They will all go into an album that I will make public. I am also thinking of making a slide show for my YouTube channel. That will be a project in itself.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I worked on my patterns all day. I have a new wholesaler for my painting patterns, and I am very excited about that. I will talk more about it tomorrow though, as I have taken up enough time here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Sheila,

You're such a perfectionist! It is nice to see progress when learning a new craft, but you started out far ahead of most of us on this one. I would need a high power microscope to do such intricate work. It won't be long now before we see the finished masterpiece. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Perfect World - Final Touches*
> 
> It is snowing out. I woke up to another 2 inches of fresh snow over the 3 feet we already have on the ground. We went for a walk last night and it was cold out, but there was no wind and it was truly beautiful. The roads were clear and you could even walk on the salty pavement in most parts. Both Keith and I marveled at how much snow we have had already this year. It has certainly been more than we have had in a long time.
> 
> We took a drive to Yarmouth on Saturday. It was clear and sunny and it felt good to get out. We really didn't have to go, but Keith suggested it and I thought it would be a good opportunity for us to have a change of scenery and spend the afternoon together. I am kind of in between projects so it was a good time for me. We needed a few things anyway, so it was as good of an excuse as any. I love driving along the ocean in the winter. We came home on that road and the small rivers and lakes along the way were all frozen. In some places, the snow was so deep that you couldn't even distinguish where the shore began. I saw some skaters on the edge of one of the lakes. It was really pretty.
> 
> When we got home, Keith went over to his mom's for the evening to work on some things that he has going on over there. It was a quiet evening with just me and the cats, and I decided to do some finishing work on my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> It is hard to believe that I am almost done. I looked up the date of when I started and I see that on February 3rd I showed part of Panel 1. I had estimated that it would take me about a year to do, so I wasn't that far off. I am happy that even if I had to do things over on it or change things, it never was a source of dismay or anxiety in any way. It was a wonderful challenge and every step of it was fun. I found myself excited about using each new color of ribbon, thread or beads. I love color and I am afraid that after using all of these hand-dyed silk fibers, I am spoiled for life. The gentle variations in the shades of the ribbons and threads add so much to the subtle beauty of the designs. They are truly amazing.
> 
> As I posted the other day, I had finished up the 17th and final panel. There were only the four corner motifs to complete, then some odds and ends that I wanted to correct and finally the trapunto work that is done by outlining the trellis (which divides the panels) through layers of fabric and batting. I spent Saturday and Sunday evening working on the corners. The motifs were small, and I found them quite easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they are simple and small, I found it took me several hours to complete them. The tiny black ant alone took probably two hours, as it is constructed of hundreds of French knots created using a single strand of silk thread. He looks really cool though.
> 
> When I finished the four corners, I had a couple of additional "adjustments" to make on the piece before I did the quilting.
> 
> For a while now, I was not happy with the wings on the dragonfly of Panel 1. Since they were created right at the beginning of my journey on this project, I don't think that I had the skill that I have now. They looks somewhat uneven and sloppy and they were not anchored onto the panel as nicely as I thought they should be. Since I created them, I have done several other pair of wings and as with anything, my skills improved. While I do have to stop myself from ripping out all the panel elements that I feel I could do better, I thought that this was an important part and after spending all the time that I did on this piece, I just couldn't let it be. So I removed the wings and re-did them.
> 
> The 'old wings' are on the left and the new wings are on the right. I even added a strand of metallic silver stitching around them and used the metallic for the vein lines of the wings. This to me looks far more pleasing and delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dragonfly sporting his new pair of wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The changeover took probably close to 4 hours, but I felt it was worth it.
> 
> Another small thing was the butterfly in Panel 6. His delicate little antenna had become loose and had lost their shape from the handling of the piece. I believe that I had left them too long and they were subject to being moved around too much by putting the piece in and out of the pillow case that I stored it in. That was a quick repair though and only took about 10 minutes to replace. He looks much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I needed to add in the stamen centers of the Freesia flowers of panel 12. After seeing the aforementioned butterfly antenna issue, I purposely left this task until the very end. The flowers look lovely with the yellow stamens applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I tied the last knot and cut the final thread, I felt a sense of accomplishment. All that is left to do now is the hand quilting. I will probably begin that tonight.
> 
> If I wanted, I could have kept picking at it. I look at the early panels and think "I could do better now" and need to fight the urge to start pulling out threads and re-doing things. After all, this was a learning piece and there are parts of me that feel a great sense of accomplishment when I compare my stitching from the early panels to the recent ones. I can actually see improvements and the mere fact that I know that I could do better today if I were starting again gives me satisfaction.
> 
> No. It is best to leave everything else as it is. It tells a story.
> 
> I went to bed late last night - after 1am. (Late for me, anyway!) I have frequently done that on the nights that I worked on this project. More so than not, I didn't even get to begin working on it until after 9pm. Since I get up around 6am, that is at the end of a long day. It was funny how once I got going, I forgot the clock and forgot I was tired and became completely submerged in what I was doing. I never wanted to stop.
> 
> I will post a final update when everything is completely done. I am also going to take "nice" photographs of each element of the sampler, as well as a composite of the entire piece. They will all go into an album that I will make public. I am also thinking of making a slide show for my YouTube channel. That will be a project in itself.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I worked on my patterns all day. I have a new wholesaler for my painting patterns, and I am very excited about that. I will talk more about it tomorrow though, as I have taken up enough time here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a fabulous week!


Thank you L/W!

Yes - I am really picky about some things and sometimes it is good and sometimes not as good. 

I figured with as many hours that I spent on this though, I didn't want to leave something that I wasn't happy with in the end. I feel much better about it now. 

Thank you for your encouragement along the way with this. It has really been nice to know that my posts on it were appreciated - even here on Lumberjocks.

Take care and have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Product Review - Makita BO3710 Finishing Sander*

It's sunny outside and looks to be a beautiful day. I can see the tops of the trees along the riverbank swaying in the breeze though, so I am certain that although it looks warm outside, it is a bit deceiving. As we work our way into March, I am thinking that it is more 'lion-like' than 'lamb-like' and that we will just have to have a bit more patience for milder weather. In all honesty, this winter has gone by very quickly. Perhaps the reason that I am not so annoyed with it as others is that I have been so busy. While I have been spending a lot of time in the house here, I have been accomplishing a great deal in the way of organizing and creating new designs for both painting and woodworking. It seems that each day flies by faster than the previous one.

I do admit that I am looking forward to those warm days of spring and summer, but I have plenty here to keep me busy until that comes. Today I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and I will spend the bulk of the day drawing. Hopefully I will be able to get to the saw in the next day or so to cut them out. That will be fun!

I did some cutting yesterday for some orders, and it came to mind as I was sanding that I should tell you all about the new sander that I purchased. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, there may come time when you need a sander to smooth your projects nicely. About a month or so ago, When Keith started working on the speaker/furniture project (which is still in progress) he began bringing my 1/3 sheet finishing sander to his mom's where he was doing the main woodworking on the pieces. It was then that I realized how much I missed it, and since my sander was over 10 years old, I looked into getting another one.

I loved the sander that I had. It was made by Makita and not only did the job, but didn't shake your arm off in the process. We noticed this especially when we did the large orders for Artis's Club and sanded hundreds of 10" square 1/8" thick birch plywood boards for the ornament kits. Even though the sanding sometimes took over an hour, there was minimal vibration and it never really bothered my hands or arm.

I looked online for the same sander, and was unable to find it. However, I did find the next generation of the same product at Amazon. I had remembered paying about $100 for it over ten years ago (I think it was about $89 plus tax) and I was surprised to see it listed for just over $60 with FREE SHIPPING! (Makita BO3710 CAN) Now this is the Canadian side of Amazon (.ca) but I also see that it is available for a similar cost in the USA as well. (Makita BO3710 USA)










I read some reviews on it and the only complaints I saw were that it "bogged down" when putting pressure on it. I thought "now why the heck did they go and ruin a good thing?" but after reading that most of the reviews were favorable, I decided to get it anyway.

It arrived quickly and I was happy to have it. It was a pain for Keith to have to drag our other sander back and forth to his mom's each time. I felt bad for making him leave it sometimes, as I knew I would be using it, but I knew that he only had an old orbital sander at his mom's that was not ideal for the jobs he was doing.

I have used the sander for about a month, and each time I do I am amazed at how little vibration it has. For myself, I use those foam mats that look puzzle pieces to sand on. They are cheap, give great support and protect my surface very nicely. The larger ones stay in place great and when it comes time to clean up, it is fast and easy.

As you see in the photo, the sander has a little bag for dust collection. I'll be honest and tell you I rarely use it. I find that it doesn't really pull that much dust away on its own. But I use the hook up that came with my shop vac and hook the vacuum directly to the sander. There is rarely a crumb of sawdust left using this method.

I do my finishing sanding indoors using this sander, as we have a small place and no large workshop here, and there is never any dust from this sander when I am using it along with the vacuum.

As you can imagine, it is a little noisy with both the sander and the vacuum running, but if I am doing lots of sanding, I just put on my cordless headphones and it doesn't bother me at all. After all - we are running power tools here. They all make a certain amount of noise.

One of the differences I noticed was how the paper was attached. The previous model had a clip somewhat like what you have at the top of the clip board. It did a good jot and held the paper adequately, as it kind of wrapped around the ends.

The new sander has this spring system, which is just as easy, but I feel holds the paper even better:










Paper changes are easy and the sander takes 1/3 sheet, leaving no waste.

I find that there was no merit whatsoever to the comment (complaint) in the ratings that the sander bogged out. I can lean on it with my body weight behind me and it still goes strong. I really don't know what that reviewer was referring to? They must have been sitting on it.

Remember folks - we don't have a GRINDER here! It is a finishing sander and it is meant to take off the final layers of materal and leave the surface smooth, as it does.

The weight is not bad either. I am not the strongest gal in the world, and it is easy to maneuver and control. Usually I just use one hand with it.










(I am using stock photos from the Amazon ads - those are NOT my hairy arms!!! )

I am really impressed with this tool. If you are into woodworking or even painting and want a really nice finishing sander that takes the pain out of sanding, I highly recommend this product. The case is well made and the sander feels solid and comfortable. And the best thing about it is even after an hour or more of sanding, my hand and arm doesn't feel all 'tingly' from the vibration. I actually often find myself wondering how I feel so little vibration while I am sanding. This thought came up again last night as I was using it and that is why I decided to talk about it here.

My rating for it is five stars out of five.  For the money, you can't go wrong!

I would love to hear your thoughts on it if any of you have it. I think it is a good thing to share this information, as I get asked about things like this all the time. I look forward to hearing from you.

On one other thought, I wanted you all to be aware that Keith created a Coast Guard pattern for those of you who asked:










His SLDK556 Proud Coast Guardsman pattern is now up on the site and available for you. He had several requests for this and while there were several ways he could have written it, this seems to be the one that is most accepted. I hope you all enjoy it.

Well, that will be it for today. I look forward to seeing my new designs come to life. I hope you are all having a good week and getting through these final stages of winter alright. Just remember - spring will come eventually.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Product Review - Makita BO3710 Finishing Sander*
> 
> It's sunny outside and looks to be a beautiful day. I can see the tops of the trees along the riverbank swaying in the breeze though, so I am certain that although it looks warm outside, it is a bit deceiving. As we work our way into March, I am thinking that it is more 'lion-like' than 'lamb-like' and that we will just have to have a bit more patience for milder weather. In all honesty, this winter has gone by very quickly. Perhaps the reason that I am not so annoyed with it as others is that I have been so busy. While I have been spending a lot of time in the house here, I have been accomplishing a great deal in the way of organizing and creating new designs for both painting and woodworking. It seems that each day flies by faster than the previous one.
> 
> I do admit that I am looking forward to those warm days of spring and summer, but I have plenty here to keep me busy until that comes. Today I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and I will spend the bulk of the day drawing. Hopefully I will be able to get to the saw in the next day or so to cut them out. That will be fun!
> 
> I did some cutting yesterday for some orders, and it came to mind as I was sanding that I should tell you all about the new sander that I purchased. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, there may come time when you need a sander to smooth your projects nicely. About a month or so ago, When Keith started working on the speaker/furniture project (which is still in progress) he began bringing my 1/3 sheet finishing sander to his mom's where he was doing the main woodworking on the pieces. It was then that I realized how much I missed it, and since my sander was over 10 years old, I looked into getting another one.
> 
> I loved the sander that I had. It was made by Makita and not only did the job, but didn't shake your arm off in the process. We noticed this especially when we did the large orders for Artis's Club and sanded hundreds of 10" square 1/8" thick birch plywood boards for the ornament kits. Even though the sanding sometimes took over an hour, there was minimal vibration and it never really bothered my hands or arm.
> 
> I looked online for the same sander, and was unable to find it. However, I did find the next generation of the same product at Amazon. I had remembered paying about $100 for it over ten years ago (I think it was about $89 plus tax) and I was surprised to see it listed for just over $60 with FREE SHIPPING! (Makita BO3710 CAN) Now this is the Canadian side of Amazon (.ca) but I also see that it is available for a similar cost in the USA as well. (Makita BO3710 USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some reviews on it and the only complaints I saw were that it "bogged down" when putting pressure on it. I thought "now why the heck did they go and ruin a good thing?" but after reading that most of the reviews were favorable, I decided to get it anyway.
> 
> It arrived quickly and I was happy to have it. It was a pain for Keith to have to drag our other sander back and forth to his mom's each time. I felt bad for making him leave it sometimes, as I knew I would be using it, but I knew that he only had an old orbital sander at his mom's that was not ideal for the jobs he was doing.
> 
> I have used the sander for about a month, and each time I do I am amazed at how little vibration it has. For myself, I use those foam mats that look puzzle pieces to sand on. They are cheap, give great support and protect my surface very nicely. The larger ones stay in place great and when it comes time to clean up, it is fast and easy.
> 
> As you see in the photo, the sander has a little bag for dust collection. I'll be honest and tell you I rarely use it. I find that it doesn't really pull that much dust away on its own. But I use the hook up that came with my shop vac and hook the vacuum directly to the sander. There is rarely a crumb of sawdust left using this method.
> 
> I do my finishing sanding indoors using this sander, as we have a small place and no large workshop here, and there is never any dust from this sander when I am using it along with the vacuum.
> 
> As you can imagine, it is a little noisy with both the sander and the vacuum running, but if I am doing lots of sanding, I just put on my cordless headphones and it doesn't bother me at all. After all - we are running power tools here. They all make a certain amount of noise.
> 
> One of the differences I noticed was how the paper was attached. The previous model had a clip somewhat like what you have at the top of the clip board. It did a good jot and held the paper adequately, as it kind of wrapped around the ends.
> 
> The new sander has this spring system, which is just as easy, but I feel holds the paper even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper changes are easy and the sander takes 1/3 sheet, leaving no waste.
> 
> I find that there was no merit whatsoever to the comment (complaint) in the ratings that the sander bogged out. I can lean on it with my body weight behind me and it still goes strong. I really don't know what that reviewer was referring to? They must have been sitting on it.
> 
> Remember folks - we don't have a GRINDER here! It is a finishing sander and it is meant to take off the final layers of materal and leave the surface smooth, as it does.
> 
> The weight is not bad either. I am not the strongest gal in the world, and it is easy to maneuver and control. Usually I just use one hand with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am using stock photos from the Amazon ads - those are NOT my hairy arms!!! )
> 
> I am really impressed with this tool. If you are into woodworking or even painting and want a really nice finishing sander that takes the pain out of sanding, I highly recommend this product. The case is well made and the sander feels solid and comfortable. And the best thing about it is even after an hour or more of sanding, my hand and arm doesn't feel all 'tingly' from the vibration. I actually often find myself wondering how I feel so little vibration while I am sanding. This thought came up again last night as I was using it and that is why I decided to talk about it here.
> 
> My rating for it is five stars out of five.  For the money, you can't go wrong!
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on it if any of you have it. I think it is a good thing to share this information, as I get asked about things like this all the time. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> On one other thought, I wanted you all to be aware that Keith created a Coast Guard pattern for those of you who asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK556 Proud Coast Guardsman pattern is now up on the site and available for you. He had several requests for this and while there were several ways he could have written it, this seems to be the one that is most accepted. I hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. I look forward to seeing my new designs come to life. I hope you are all having a good week and getting through these final stages of winter alright. Just remember - spring will come eventually.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Nice review Sheila. It sounds like a much better tool than one that I have . . . no dust collection, and leaves the hands numb if I use it for more than about 15 minutes. Actually, it does collect dust . . . sitting unused on the shelf.
Thanks.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Product Review - Makita BO3710 Finishing Sander*
> 
> It's sunny outside and looks to be a beautiful day. I can see the tops of the trees along the riverbank swaying in the breeze though, so I am certain that although it looks warm outside, it is a bit deceiving. As we work our way into March, I am thinking that it is more 'lion-like' than 'lamb-like' and that we will just have to have a bit more patience for milder weather. In all honesty, this winter has gone by very quickly. Perhaps the reason that I am not so annoyed with it as others is that I have been so busy. While I have been spending a lot of time in the house here, I have been accomplishing a great deal in the way of organizing and creating new designs for both painting and woodworking. It seems that each day flies by faster than the previous one.
> 
> I do admit that I am looking forward to those warm days of spring and summer, but I have plenty here to keep me busy until that comes. Today I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and I will spend the bulk of the day drawing. Hopefully I will be able to get to the saw in the next day or so to cut them out. That will be fun!
> 
> I did some cutting yesterday for some orders, and it came to mind as I was sanding that I should tell you all about the new sander that I purchased. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, there may come time when you need a sander to smooth your projects nicely. About a month or so ago, When Keith started working on the speaker/furniture project (which is still in progress) he began bringing my 1/3 sheet finishing sander to his mom's where he was doing the main woodworking on the pieces. It was then that I realized how much I missed it, and since my sander was over 10 years old, I looked into getting another one.
> 
> I loved the sander that I had. It was made by Makita and not only did the job, but didn't shake your arm off in the process. We noticed this especially when we did the large orders for Artis's Club and sanded hundreds of 10" square 1/8" thick birch plywood boards for the ornament kits. Even though the sanding sometimes took over an hour, there was minimal vibration and it never really bothered my hands or arm.
> 
> I looked online for the same sander, and was unable to find it. However, I did find the next generation of the same product at Amazon. I had remembered paying about $100 for it over ten years ago (I think it was about $89 plus tax) and I was surprised to see it listed for just over $60 with FREE SHIPPING! (Makita BO3710 CAN) Now this is the Canadian side of Amazon (.ca) but I also see that it is available for a similar cost in the USA as well. (Makita BO3710 USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some reviews on it and the only complaints I saw were that it "bogged down" when putting pressure on it. I thought "now why the heck did they go and ruin a good thing?" but after reading that most of the reviews were favorable, I decided to get it anyway.
> 
> It arrived quickly and I was happy to have it. It was a pain for Keith to have to drag our other sander back and forth to his mom's each time. I felt bad for making him leave it sometimes, as I knew I would be using it, but I knew that he only had an old orbital sander at his mom's that was not ideal for the jobs he was doing.
> 
> I have used the sander for about a month, and each time I do I am amazed at how little vibration it has. For myself, I use those foam mats that look puzzle pieces to sand on. They are cheap, give great support and protect my surface very nicely. The larger ones stay in place great and when it comes time to clean up, it is fast and easy.
> 
> As you see in the photo, the sander has a little bag for dust collection. I'll be honest and tell you I rarely use it. I find that it doesn't really pull that much dust away on its own. But I use the hook up that came with my shop vac and hook the vacuum directly to the sander. There is rarely a crumb of sawdust left using this method.
> 
> I do my finishing sanding indoors using this sander, as we have a small place and no large workshop here, and there is never any dust from this sander when I am using it along with the vacuum.
> 
> As you can imagine, it is a little noisy with both the sander and the vacuum running, but if I am doing lots of sanding, I just put on my cordless headphones and it doesn't bother me at all. After all - we are running power tools here. They all make a certain amount of noise.
> 
> One of the differences I noticed was how the paper was attached. The previous model had a clip somewhat like what you have at the top of the clip board. It did a good jot and held the paper adequately, as it kind of wrapped around the ends.
> 
> The new sander has this spring system, which is just as easy, but I feel holds the paper even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper changes are easy and the sander takes 1/3 sheet, leaving no waste.
> 
> I find that there was no merit whatsoever to the comment (complaint) in the ratings that the sander bogged out. I can lean on it with my body weight behind me and it still goes strong. I really don't know what that reviewer was referring to? They must have been sitting on it.
> 
> Remember folks - we don't have a GRINDER here! It is a finishing sander and it is meant to take off the final layers of materal and leave the surface smooth, as it does.
> 
> The weight is not bad either. I am not the strongest gal in the world, and it is easy to maneuver and control. Usually I just use one hand with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am using stock photos from the Amazon ads - those are NOT my hairy arms!!! )
> 
> I am really impressed with this tool. If you are into woodworking or even painting and want a really nice finishing sander that takes the pain out of sanding, I highly recommend this product. The case is well made and the sander feels solid and comfortable. And the best thing about it is even after an hour or more of sanding, my hand and arm doesn't feel all 'tingly' from the vibration. I actually often find myself wondering how I feel so little vibration while I am sanding. This thought came up again last night as I was using it and that is why I decided to talk about it here.
> 
> My rating for it is five stars out of five.  For the money, you can't go wrong!
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on it if any of you have it. I think it is a good thing to share this information, as I get asked about things like this all the time. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> On one other thought, I wanted you all to be aware that Keith created a Coast Guard pattern for those of you who asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK556 Proud Coast Guardsman pattern is now up on the site and available for you. He had several requests for this and while there were several ways he could have written it, this seems to be the one that is most accepted. I hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. I look forward to seeing my new designs come to life. I hope you are all having a good week and getting through these final stages of winter alright. Just remember - spring will come eventually.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Great review on the sander Sheila. I was in the market for a new sander last Spring and bought the same one. It was hard to find a 1/3 sheet sander from anywhere. They don't seem to be made anymore by other manufacturers. I agree with you that there is very little vibration and the noise level is way lower than my palm sander that I was previously using. I've been very happy with the new sander and I find with a coarse sandpaper I can strip the finish off small boards very well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Product Review - Makita BO3710 Finishing Sander*
> 
> It's sunny outside and looks to be a beautiful day. I can see the tops of the trees along the riverbank swaying in the breeze though, so I am certain that although it looks warm outside, it is a bit deceiving. As we work our way into March, I am thinking that it is more 'lion-like' than 'lamb-like' and that we will just have to have a bit more patience for milder weather. In all honesty, this winter has gone by very quickly. Perhaps the reason that I am not so annoyed with it as others is that I have been so busy. While I have been spending a lot of time in the house here, I have been accomplishing a great deal in the way of organizing and creating new designs for both painting and woodworking. It seems that each day flies by faster than the previous one.
> 
> I do admit that I am looking forward to those warm days of spring and summer, but I have plenty here to keep me busy until that comes. Today I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and I will spend the bulk of the day drawing. Hopefully I will be able to get to the saw in the next day or so to cut them out. That will be fun!
> 
> I did some cutting yesterday for some orders, and it came to mind as I was sanding that I should tell you all about the new sander that I purchased. Whether you are a painter or a woodworker, there may come time when you need a sander to smooth your projects nicely. About a month or so ago, When Keith started working on the speaker/furniture project (which is still in progress) he began bringing my 1/3 sheet finishing sander to his mom's where he was doing the main woodworking on the pieces. It was then that I realized how much I missed it, and since my sander was over 10 years old, I looked into getting another one.
> 
> I loved the sander that I had. It was made by Makita and not only did the job, but didn't shake your arm off in the process. We noticed this especially when we did the large orders for Artis's Club and sanded hundreds of 10" square 1/8" thick birch plywood boards for the ornament kits. Even though the sanding sometimes took over an hour, there was minimal vibration and it never really bothered my hands or arm.
> 
> I looked online for the same sander, and was unable to find it. However, I did find the next generation of the same product at Amazon. I had remembered paying about $100 for it over ten years ago (I think it was about $89 plus tax) and I was surprised to see it listed for just over $60 with FREE SHIPPING! (Makita BO3710 CAN) Now this is the Canadian side of Amazon (.ca) but I also see that it is available for a similar cost in the USA as well. (Makita BO3710 USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some reviews on it and the only complaints I saw were that it "bogged down" when putting pressure on it. I thought "now why the heck did they go and ruin a good thing?" but after reading that most of the reviews were favorable, I decided to get it anyway.
> 
> It arrived quickly and I was happy to have it. It was a pain for Keith to have to drag our other sander back and forth to his mom's each time. I felt bad for making him leave it sometimes, as I knew I would be using it, but I knew that he only had an old orbital sander at his mom's that was not ideal for the jobs he was doing.
> 
> I have used the sander for about a month, and each time I do I am amazed at how little vibration it has. For myself, I use those foam mats that look puzzle pieces to sand on. They are cheap, give great support and protect my surface very nicely. The larger ones stay in place great and when it comes time to clean up, it is fast and easy.
> 
> As you see in the photo, the sander has a little bag for dust collection. I'll be honest and tell you I rarely use it. I find that it doesn't really pull that much dust away on its own. But I use the hook up that came with my shop vac and hook the vacuum directly to the sander. There is rarely a crumb of sawdust left using this method.
> 
> I do my finishing sanding indoors using this sander, as we have a small place and no large workshop here, and there is never any dust from this sander when I am using it along with the vacuum.
> 
> As you can imagine, it is a little noisy with both the sander and the vacuum running, but if I am doing lots of sanding, I just put on my cordless headphones and it doesn't bother me at all. After all - we are running power tools here. They all make a certain amount of noise.
> 
> One of the differences I noticed was how the paper was attached. The previous model had a clip somewhat like what you have at the top of the clip board. It did a good jot and held the paper adequately, as it kind of wrapped around the ends.
> 
> The new sander has this spring system, which is just as easy, but I feel holds the paper even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper changes are easy and the sander takes 1/3 sheet, leaving no waste.
> 
> I find that there was no merit whatsoever to the comment (complaint) in the ratings that the sander bogged out. I can lean on it with my body weight behind me and it still goes strong. I really don't know what that reviewer was referring to? They must have been sitting on it.
> 
> Remember folks - we don't have a GRINDER here! It is a finishing sander and it is meant to take off the final layers of materal and leave the surface smooth, as it does.
> 
> The weight is not bad either. I am not the strongest gal in the world, and it is easy to maneuver and control. Usually I just use one hand with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am using stock photos from the Amazon ads - those are NOT my hairy arms!!! )
> 
> I am really impressed with this tool. If you are into woodworking or even painting and want a really nice finishing sander that takes the pain out of sanding, I highly recommend this product. The case is well made and the sander feels solid and comfortable. And the best thing about it is even after an hour or more of sanding, my hand and arm doesn't feel all 'tingly' from the vibration. I actually often find myself wondering how I feel so little vibration while I am sanding. This thought came up again last night as I was using it and that is why I decided to talk about it here.
> 
> My rating for it is five stars out of five.  For the money, you can't go wrong!
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on it if any of you have it. I think it is a good thing to share this information, as I get asked about things like this all the time. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> On one other thought, I wanted you all to be aware that Keith created a Coast Guard pattern for those of you who asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK556 Proud Coast Guardsman pattern is now up on the site and available for you. He had several requests for this and while there were several ways he could have written it, this seems to be the one that is most accepted. I hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> Well, that will be it for today. I look forward to seeing my new designs come to life. I hope you are all having a good week and getting through these final stages of winter alright. Just remember - spring will come eventually.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you both John and Anna for your own thoughts on things. I have worked with bad sanders as well and it really bothers my arm if there is excessive vibration. I could almost use just my fingertips with this one and there is really no vibration to speak of. I have used it up to an hour at a time so far with no ill effects.

I had to use a little duct tape because the hook up from my shop vac is slightly larger than the discharge pipe on the back of the sander, but it isn't a big deal. Since I always use the shop vac with it anyway, it is just as easy to plug things in and go.

I appreciate your thoughts on things. Thanks for joining the discussion. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Some Bad Days Better*

This week has not been one of my favorite weeks of all time. Like everyone else, once in a while we have some crummy days. Mine had decided to come all at the same time it seems. I was having some 'technical difficulties' on Tuesday, and while I intended to spend the day drawing my new designs, I wound up spending the majority of the day 'fixing things' and putting out fires. (not literally). I did have a nice evening though when I threw in the towel and spent the latter part of the day visiting. It did me good to get out and get away for a bit.

I woke up yesterday with high hopes of accomplishing a great deal. But once again, it wasn't meant to be. One little thing after another kept getting in my way and by late afternoon I felt positively defeated. Those who know me know that doesn't happen often.

I decided that perhaps it was a sign that I need to take a small break. I though of my 'cheerleading' that I do here on my blog every day and I thought of how I am always mentioning that 'we follow where we focus.' If I kept thinking of the negative things, then that is where my head will be and I will certainly start feeling low.

Besides - there is plenty to be happy about. I got a call from my daughter yesterday. That was a wonderful highlight. I talked to some nice customers yesterday as well. It felt good to hear how much they like what we do. And I heard from some wonderful friends. All in all, it made what could have been a not so good day better. And that is where I choose to focus.

Today, since I have nothing to show you all, I will highlight some things that may interest you and hopefully make you smile.

First of all, I have a friend whom I have known for many years who is an expert on finishing. His name is Mac Simmons and he has written many articles for countless magazines and publications. The other day he sent me one of his latest articles called "An Introduction to Wood Coatings" and I think it may interest some of you. Whether you paint or do scroll sawing and woodwork, finishing is an important step. Learning more about finishes is always a good thing. After spending so much time creating our projects, we certainly want to put the correct finish on them so that we can protect them and keep them looking their best. I think this is a good start to really understanding the type of finishes available and will help you make the best choices to get the look you want.

Second - I find a good way to put me in a better mood is to think about all the good things going on. There really are plenty if I think about it. The business is good. There are some positive things on the horizon, and we have our health. Those things alone are worth smiling about. Another thing is that it did NOT snow yesterday as predicted. We were due to get 10+ additional centimeters of snow, and it never really happened. Even though I like snow, I think that we have had just about enough. As with many things, too much of a good thing isn't really good after all. I am ready for the thaw.

Finally, I thought I would highlight some of our projects here that some of you may have missed. We have so many patterns available that sometimes it is hard to see all we have. I chose a theme of "Bunnies" because they make me think of spring (and they also make me smile!) Here are some of our cute bunny projects you may like to see . . .

First up, here is a scroll sawn plaque designed by Keith:










It is his SLDK217 Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque pattern and it is fun and easy to cut. It is a great way celebrate the warm weather of spring.

I also have a pattern of bunny ornaments with little fretwork detail on their necks:










I call this one SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments and they can be used for magnets, ornaments or any way you like to decorate for spring and summer. I liked them so much, I even made a cool painted version of them:










I call these SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Pattern and they were done with a crackle based finish in pretty spring colors.

Here is a better photo of their details:










After seeing so many snowmen and winter patterns, I love these bright and cheerful colors.

I think it is time to change my little 'all season tree' as well. It still looks beautiful with the cool blue and silver trims on it, and the pretty glass snowflakes and icicles hanging from it. But I have had just about enough of snow and winter and I am ready for the warmer spring and summer months to arrive. It is just time.

So I will head into today with a good attitude. while it is somewhat grey outside, it is calm and it is NOT snowing. A new day has began and with that comes yet another opportunity to make it a good one.

I think I will try my best to have it be a great one!

Happy Thursday to you all! Make it your best day ever!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Bad Days Better*
> 
> This week has not been one of my favorite weeks of all time. Like everyone else, once in a while we have some crummy days. Mine had decided to come all at the same time it seems. I was having some 'technical difficulties' on Tuesday, and while I intended to spend the day drawing my new designs, I wound up spending the majority of the day 'fixing things' and putting out fires. (not literally). I did have a nice evening though when I threw in the towel and spent the latter part of the day visiting. It did me good to get out and get away for a bit.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with high hopes of accomplishing a great deal. But once again, it wasn't meant to be. One little thing after another kept getting in my way and by late afternoon I felt positively defeated. Those who know me know that doesn't happen often.
> 
> I decided that perhaps it was a sign that I need to take a small break. I though of my 'cheerleading' that I do here on my blog every day and I thought of how I am always mentioning that 'we follow where we focus.' If I kept thinking of the negative things, then that is where my head will be and I will certainly start feeling low.
> 
> Besides - there is plenty to be happy about. I got a call from my daughter yesterday. That was a wonderful highlight. I talked to some nice customers yesterday as well. It felt good to hear how much they like what we do. And I heard from some wonderful friends. All in all, it made what could have been a not so good day better. And that is where I choose to focus.
> 
> Today, since I have nothing to show you all, I will highlight some things that may interest you and hopefully make you smile.
> 
> First of all, I have a friend whom I have known for many years who is an expert on finishing. His name is Mac Simmons and he has written many articles for countless magazines and publications. The other day he sent me one of his latest articles called "An Introduction to Wood Coatings" and I think it may interest some of you. Whether you paint or do scroll sawing and woodwork, finishing is an important step. Learning more about finishes is always a good thing. After spending so much time creating our projects, we certainly want to put the correct finish on them so that we can protect them and keep them looking their best. I think this is a good start to really understanding the type of finishes available and will help you make the best choices to get the look you want.
> 
> Second - I find a good way to put me in a better mood is to think about all the good things going on. There really are plenty if I think about it. The business is good. There are some positive things on the horizon, and we have our health. Those things alone are worth smiling about. Another thing is that it did NOT snow yesterday as predicted. We were due to get 10+ additional centimeters of snow, and it never really happened. Even though I like snow, I think that we have had just about enough. As with many things, too much of a good thing isn't really good after all. I am ready for the thaw.
> 
> Finally, I thought I would highlight some of our projects here that some of you may have missed. We have so many patterns available that sometimes it is hard to see all we have. I chose a theme of "Bunnies" because they make me think of spring (and they also make me smile!) Here are some of our cute bunny projects you may like to see . . .
> 
> First up, here is a scroll sawn plaque designed by Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is his SLDK217 Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque pattern and it is fun and easy to cut. It is a great way celebrate the warm weather of spring.
> 
> I also have a pattern of bunny ornaments with little fretwork detail on their necks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments and they can be used for magnets, ornaments or any way you like to decorate for spring and summer. I liked them so much, I even made a cool painted version of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call these SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Pattern and they were done with a crackle based finish in pretty spring colors.
> 
> Here is a better photo of their details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing so many snowmen and winter patterns, I love these bright and cheerful colors.
> 
> I think it is time to change my little 'all season tree' as well. It still looks beautiful with the cool blue and silver trims on it, and the pretty glass snowflakes and icicles hanging from it. But I have had just about enough of snow and winter and I am ready for the warmer spring and summer months to arrive. It is just time.
> 
> So I will head into today with a good attitude. while it is somewhat grey outside, it is calm and it is NOT snowing. A new day has began and with that comes yet another opportunity to make it a good one.
> 
> I think I will try my best to have it be a great one!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Make it your best day ever!


I'll bet everyone east of the Rockies is just about ready for Spring. Hope it comes soon for you all.
Have a great day Sheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Bad Days Better*
> 
> This week has not been one of my favorite weeks of all time. Like everyone else, once in a while we have some crummy days. Mine had decided to come all at the same time it seems. I was having some 'technical difficulties' on Tuesday, and while I intended to spend the day drawing my new designs, I wound up spending the majority of the day 'fixing things' and putting out fires. (not literally). I did have a nice evening though when I threw in the towel and spent the latter part of the day visiting. It did me good to get out and get away for a bit.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with high hopes of accomplishing a great deal. But once again, it wasn't meant to be. One little thing after another kept getting in my way and by late afternoon I felt positively defeated. Those who know me know that doesn't happen often.
> 
> I decided that perhaps it was a sign that I need to take a small break. I though of my 'cheerleading' that I do here on my blog every day and I thought of how I am always mentioning that 'we follow where we focus.' If I kept thinking of the negative things, then that is where my head will be and I will certainly start feeling low.
> 
> Besides - there is plenty to be happy about. I got a call from my daughter yesterday. That was a wonderful highlight. I talked to some nice customers yesterday as well. It felt good to hear how much they like what we do. And I heard from some wonderful friends. All in all, it made what could have been a not so good day better. And that is where I choose to focus.
> 
> Today, since I have nothing to show you all, I will highlight some things that may interest you and hopefully make you smile.
> 
> First of all, I have a friend whom I have known for many years who is an expert on finishing. His name is Mac Simmons and he has written many articles for countless magazines and publications. The other day he sent me one of his latest articles called "An Introduction to Wood Coatings" and I think it may interest some of you. Whether you paint or do scroll sawing and woodwork, finishing is an important step. Learning more about finishes is always a good thing. After spending so much time creating our projects, we certainly want to put the correct finish on them so that we can protect them and keep them looking their best. I think this is a good start to really understanding the type of finishes available and will help you make the best choices to get the look you want.
> 
> Second - I find a good way to put me in a better mood is to think about all the good things going on. There really are plenty if I think about it. The business is good. There are some positive things on the horizon, and we have our health. Those things alone are worth smiling about. Another thing is that it did NOT snow yesterday as predicted. We were due to get 10+ additional centimeters of snow, and it never really happened. Even though I like snow, I think that we have had just about enough. As with many things, too much of a good thing isn't really good after all. I am ready for the thaw.
> 
> Finally, I thought I would highlight some of our projects here that some of you may have missed. We have so many patterns available that sometimes it is hard to see all we have. I chose a theme of "Bunnies" because they make me think of spring (and they also make me smile!) Here are some of our cute bunny projects you may like to see . . .
> 
> First up, here is a scroll sawn plaque designed by Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is his SLDK217 Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque pattern and it is fun and easy to cut. It is a great way celebrate the warm weather of spring.
> 
> I also have a pattern of bunny ornaments with little fretwork detail on their necks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments and they can be used for magnets, ornaments or any way you like to decorate for spring and summer. I liked them so much, I even made a cool painted version of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call these SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Pattern and they were done with a crackle based finish in pretty spring colors.
> 
> Here is a better photo of their details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing so many snowmen and winter patterns, I love these bright and cheerful colors.
> 
> I think it is time to change my little 'all season tree' as well. It still looks beautiful with the cool blue and silver trims on it, and the pretty glass snowflakes and icicles hanging from it. But I have had just about enough of snow and winter and I am ready for the warmer spring and summer months to arrive. It is just time.
> 
> So I will head into today with a good attitude. while it is somewhat grey outside, it is calm and it is NOT snowing. A new day has began and with that comes yet another opportunity to make it a good one.
> 
> I think I will try my best to have it be a great one!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Make it your best day ever!


It is frustrating when you try and do something, but, so many other things get into the equation, and, well, yup, I know how that is.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Some Bad Days Better*
> 
> This week has not been one of my favorite weeks of all time. Like everyone else, once in a while we have some crummy days. Mine had decided to come all at the same time it seems. I was having some 'technical difficulties' on Tuesday, and while I intended to spend the day drawing my new designs, I wound up spending the majority of the day 'fixing things' and putting out fires. (not literally). I did have a nice evening though when I threw in the towel and spent the latter part of the day visiting. It did me good to get out and get away for a bit.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with high hopes of accomplishing a great deal. But once again, it wasn't meant to be. One little thing after another kept getting in my way and by late afternoon I felt positively defeated. Those who know me know that doesn't happen often.
> 
> I decided that perhaps it was a sign that I need to take a small break. I though of my 'cheerleading' that I do here on my blog every day and I thought of how I am always mentioning that 'we follow where we focus.' If I kept thinking of the negative things, then that is where my head will be and I will certainly start feeling low.
> 
> Besides - there is plenty to be happy about. I got a call from my daughter yesterday. That was a wonderful highlight. I talked to some nice customers yesterday as well. It felt good to hear how much they like what we do. And I heard from some wonderful friends. All in all, it made what could have been a not so good day better. And that is where I choose to focus.
> 
> Today, since I have nothing to show you all, I will highlight some things that may interest you and hopefully make you smile.
> 
> First of all, I have a friend whom I have known for many years who is an expert on finishing. His name is Mac Simmons and he has written many articles for countless magazines and publications. The other day he sent me one of his latest articles called "An Introduction to Wood Coatings" and I think it may interest some of you. Whether you paint or do scroll sawing and woodwork, finishing is an important step. Learning more about finishes is always a good thing. After spending so much time creating our projects, we certainly want to put the correct finish on them so that we can protect them and keep them looking their best. I think this is a good start to really understanding the type of finishes available and will help you make the best choices to get the look you want.
> 
> Second - I find a good way to put me in a better mood is to think about all the good things going on. There really are plenty if I think about it. The business is good. There are some positive things on the horizon, and we have our health. Those things alone are worth smiling about. Another thing is that it did NOT snow yesterday as predicted. We were due to get 10+ additional centimeters of snow, and it never really happened. Even though I like snow, I think that we have had just about enough. As with many things, too much of a good thing isn't really good after all. I am ready for the thaw.
> 
> Finally, I thought I would highlight some of our projects here that some of you may have missed. We have so many patterns available that sometimes it is hard to see all we have. I chose a theme of "Bunnies" because they make me think of spring (and they also make me smile!) Here are some of our cute bunny projects you may like to see . . .
> 
> First up, here is a scroll sawn plaque designed by Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is his SLDK217 Easter Bunny Overlay Plaque pattern and it is fun and easy to cut. It is a great way celebrate the warm weather of spring.
> 
> I also have a pattern of bunny ornaments with little fretwork detail on their necks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one SLD420 - 10 Fretwork Bunny Silhouette Ornaments and they can be used for magnets, ornaments or any way you like to decorate for spring and summer. I liked them so much, I even made a cool painted version of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call these SLDP212 - 10 Summertime Strokework Bunnies Pattern and they were done with a crackle based finish in pretty spring colors.
> 
> Here is a better photo of their details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing so many snowmen and winter patterns, I love these bright and cheerful colors.
> 
> I think it is time to change my little 'all season tree' as well. It still looks beautiful with the cool blue and silver trims on it, and the pretty glass snowflakes and icicles hanging from it. But I have had just about enough of snow and winter and I am ready for the warmer spring and summer months to arrive. It is just time.
> 
> So I will head into today with a good attitude. while it is somewhat grey outside, it is calm and it is NOT snowing. A new day has began and with that comes yet another opportunity to make it a good one.
> 
> I think I will try my best to have it be a great one!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! Make it your best day ever!


Thank you both my friends.  I don't like to whine about things, but the past few days have been a bit frustrating and I know that just 'not writing' would cause concern from some. Today was a much better day. I did make some progress on things today and it was a much better day.

I will have some samples to show tomorrow. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Designs/New Magazine for Scrollers in Germany*

Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. After the chain of minor disasters the day before, I spent the first part of the day organizing things. I keep things in pretty good order most of the time, but to me, organization isn't a once a year/month/week thing. It is something that has to be attended to on a regular basis and once it becomes a habit, I find we do it without even thiking about it.

Every once in a while though, I find that I have become a bit lazy (or busy, if you will) and things start to pile up a bit and get out of order. This doesn't only occur in my physical environment, but with my computer as well. The thousands and thousands of files that I have need to be put where they belong so I can spend my time productively instead of hunting and searching for things. This is important when I back things up as well, as things that are out of place are sometimes left behind and if a disaster were to happen, I would hate to find that I missed an important file or pattern because it was put in a place that I didn't feel the need to back up.

Perhaps too it is my own sense of regaining control over things. The other day when a couple of things went wrong, I experienced this sense of 'helplessness' that I am not very fond of. It only added to my anxiety of these little surprises that popped up. Getting a handle on things and getting things back in order was not only good for obvious reasons, but made me feel that I was back on top of things and prepared for anything that would come my way. It was all good.

So with a clean home and clean computer, I was able to (finally!) sit down and get some real drawing done. I poured myself a nice, hot cup of tea and had a cat at my feet and another one on my lap and actually got a great deal accomplished. In fact - I am ready to cut three new designs today! I am proud of that! I also have ideas for two additional designs and I may just take the day to draw them out first. I am still deciding and will see what the day brings.

I can give you a hint of one of them:










With spring and Easter right around the corner, you can bet I am thinking in those terms and my new patterns will be related to that. But what I am creating isn't just limited to that. They can also be used year-round for children's or baby's items. (Most of them, anyway) I am excited about it and I can't wait to get to the saw and see them come to life. They are going to be a lot of fun to make!

Keith was also busy these past couple of days and he created two new designs that he already posted on our site. The first one is SLDK557 - Dad Hero and Love Word Art Plaque:










The second is SLDK558 Mom - Friend and Love Plaque:










Both would be great for Father's Day and Mother's Day, birthdays, or any time you want your parents to know how special they are to you. We hope you like them.

On a final note for today, I want to share with you all some information about a new scroll sawing magazine that is available in Germany. It is called Feinschnitt Kreative:










I was invited to contribute to it a couple of months ago, and I received my copy of the issue that I am in the other day. It is really beautifully done, and I am proud to have my project included in it. It is the first time that I have had a project featured in an international magazine. While I can't read German, I loved many of the other projects that were in that issue. I wish them luck and hope that they are successful in bringing some additional scroll sawing to Germany.

Well, that is all for today. Outside is sunny and calm. I haven't been out yet to see how warm it is, but even if it is cold, it never really seems bad when the sun is shining. I already know that today will be good. I will be working on my new designs and spending time at the saw. It is one of my favorite things to do.

I wish you all a good weekend. Make it the best that you can!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs/New Magazine for Scrollers in Germany*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. After the chain of minor disasters the day before, I spent the first part of the day organizing things. I keep things in pretty good order most of the time, but to me, organization isn't a once a year/month/week thing. It is something that has to be attended to on a regular basis and once it becomes a habit, I find we do it without even thiking about it.
> 
> Every once in a while though, I find that I have become a bit lazy (or busy, if you will) and things start to pile up a bit and get out of order. This doesn't only occur in my physical environment, but with my computer as well. The thousands and thousands of files that I have need to be put where they belong so I can spend my time productively instead of hunting and searching for things. This is important when I back things up as well, as things that are out of place are sometimes left behind and if a disaster were to happen, I would hate to find that I missed an important file or pattern because it was put in a place that I didn't feel the need to back up.
> 
> Perhaps too it is my own sense of regaining control over things. The other day when a couple of things went wrong, I experienced this sense of 'helplessness' that I am not very fond of. It only added to my anxiety of these little surprises that popped up. Getting a handle on things and getting things back in order was not only good for obvious reasons, but made me feel that I was back on top of things and prepared for anything that would come my way. It was all good.
> 
> So with a clean home and clean computer, I was able to (finally!) sit down and get some real drawing done. I poured myself a nice, hot cup of tea and had a cat at my feet and another one on my lap and actually got a great deal accomplished. In fact - I am ready to cut three new designs today! I am proud of that! I also have ideas for two additional designs and I may just take the day to draw them out first. I am still deciding and will see what the day brings.
> 
> I can give you a hint of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With spring and Easter right around the corner, you can bet I am thinking in those terms and my new patterns will be related to that. But what I am creating isn't just limited to that. They can also be used year-round for children's or baby's items. (Most of them, anyway) I am excited about it and I can't wait to get to the saw and see them come to life. They are going to be a lot of fun to make!
> 
> Keith was also busy these past couple of days and he created two new designs that he already posted on our site. The first one is SLDK557 - Dad Hero and Love Word Art Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is SLDK558 Mom - Friend and Love Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both would be great for Father's Day and Mother's Day, birthdays, or any time you want your parents to know how special they are to you. We hope you like them.
> 
> On a final note for today, I want to share with you all some information about a new scroll sawing magazine that is available in Germany. It is called Feinschnitt Kreative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was invited to contribute to it a couple of months ago, and I received my copy of the issue that I am in the other day. It is really beautifully done, and I am proud to have my project included in it. It is the first time that I have had a project featured in an international magazine. While I can't read German, I loved many of the other projects that were in that issue. I wish them luck and hope that they are successful in bringing some additional scroll sawing to Germany.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. Outside is sunny and calm. I haven't been out yet to see how warm it is, but even if it is cold, it never really seems bad when the sun is shining. I already know that today will be good. I will be working on my new designs and spending time at the saw. It is one of my favorite things to do.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend. Make it the best that you can!


Looks like bunny ears!
Keith's plaques are really neat. A great gift for Mom's day or Dad's day. Congrats on getting published in the German magazine. One of the advantages of the World Wide Web.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs/New Magazine for Scrollers in Germany*
> 
> Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day. After the chain of minor disasters the day before, I spent the first part of the day organizing things. I keep things in pretty good order most of the time, but to me, organization isn't a once a year/month/week thing. It is something that has to be attended to on a regular basis and once it becomes a habit, I find we do it without even thiking about it.
> 
> Every once in a while though, I find that I have become a bit lazy (or busy, if you will) and things start to pile up a bit and get out of order. This doesn't only occur in my physical environment, but with my computer as well. The thousands and thousands of files that I have need to be put where they belong so I can spend my time productively instead of hunting and searching for things. This is important when I back things up as well, as things that are out of place are sometimes left behind and if a disaster were to happen, I would hate to find that I missed an important file or pattern because it was put in a place that I didn't feel the need to back up.
> 
> Perhaps too it is my own sense of regaining control over things. The other day when a couple of things went wrong, I experienced this sense of 'helplessness' that I am not very fond of. It only added to my anxiety of these little surprises that popped up. Getting a handle on things and getting things back in order was not only good for obvious reasons, but made me feel that I was back on top of things and prepared for anything that would come my way. It was all good.
> 
> So with a clean home and clean computer, I was able to (finally!) sit down and get some real drawing done. I poured myself a nice, hot cup of tea and had a cat at my feet and another one on my lap and actually got a great deal accomplished. In fact - I am ready to cut three new designs today! I am proud of that! I also have ideas for two additional designs and I may just take the day to draw them out first. I am still deciding and will see what the day brings.
> 
> I can give you a hint of one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With spring and Easter right around the corner, you can bet I am thinking in those terms and my new patterns will be related to that. But what I am creating isn't just limited to that. They can also be used year-round for children's or baby's items. (Most of them, anyway) I am excited about it and I can't wait to get to the saw and see them come to life. They are going to be a lot of fun to make!
> 
> Keith was also busy these past couple of days and he created two new designs that he already posted on our site. The first one is SLDK557 - Dad Hero and Love Word Art Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is SLDK558 Mom - Friend and Love Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both would be great for Father's Day and Mother's Day, birthdays, or any time you want your parents to know how special they are to you. We hope you like them.
> 
> On a final note for today, I want to share with you all some information about a new scroll sawing magazine that is available in Germany. It is called Feinschnitt Kreative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was invited to contribute to it a couple of months ago, and I received my copy of the issue that I am in the other day. It is really beautifully done, and I am proud to have my project included in it. It is the first time that I have had a project featured in an international magazine. While I can't read German, I loved many of the other projects that were in that issue. I wish them luck and hope that they are successful in bringing some additional scroll sawing to Germany.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. Outside is sunny and calm. I haven't been out yet to see how warm it is, but even if it is cold, it never really seems bad when the sun is shining. I already know that today will be good. I will be working on my new designs and spending time at the saw. It is one of my favorite things to do.
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend. Make it the best that you can!


Yes - Bunnies are hopping around here! Thanks for your nice comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*BUNNIES!!!!!*

I had a good and busy weekend! It just goes to show that when I set my mind to doing things, I can really accomplish a lot. On Friday I finished up three drawings for new patterns. It may not seem like a lot, but I keep adding little extras to make them even more special and allow those who purchased the patterns to do lots with them.

To me, patterns are much more than just handing off some line work. Especially in scroll sawing, where the lines are what we follow with the saw. While there is some skill in creating patterns that "work" without pieces falling out, I believe that being a designer is far deeper than that. I look at my role as a designer as a teacher. I hope that everyone who purchases my patterns - even skilled woodworkers - will get some additional ideas from my designs. Hopefully I will put them on the start of a path they they will follow to their heart's content, and it will help them also grow as a crafter and artist. It may sound a bit idealistic, but it is truly how I think.

I am already a bit late posting this morning, as we had some early morning errands to do. (Yes - I have already been to the gym and back!) Usually I am writing with my morning coffee in my jammies, but today things were a bit topsy-turvy. I like it though, as I am a morning person anyway and I am looking forward to having a really productive day.

So back to the designing . . .

On Saturday morning I had another idea. I was planning to take the day Saturday to cut the three designs that I drew. But I thought of another design during the night and I really wanted to complete it with this group. So I sat down and drew again.

I didn't start cutting until about 2 - 2:30 in the afternoon. But that was OK. I had the place to myself here and spent the rest of the day cutting out not three projects - but four. I finished up about 9:30 at night and probably two minutes after I sat down to have a late dinner, Keith came home. The house was clean and I was in my jammies eating a light meal and probably by the looks of it I gave the appearance that I was lounging all day. But the large pile of cut pieces said otherwise.

Yesterday I spent the day assembling the projects and doing the initial coats of finish. I still have some more work to do on that front, and then I need to take the final presentation photos. But I wanted to show you at least some of what I did, so I decided to show you one design at a time.

Today I will show you the BUNNIES!!!!

I made this nice little trinket basket in the shape of a bunny! Not only will this be great for the upcoming Easter holiday, but I think for a baby shower (filled with cotton balls, swabs, etc) or a small child it will be cool:










The sides are done in a unique woven layered design as my other trinket boxes. It is made of curly maple with a layer of pretty walnut thrown in for contrast.

But that's not all . . .

Inside the box is a little surprise:










A CARROT!










. . . because bunnies LOVE carrots! And what is even more fun is his little carrot is also a little tiny layered box!










Isn't that fun? What a special little box to hold a couple of jelly beans or a chocolate egg or two? I really liked making this!

And finally, we all know that bunnies multiply quickly, so I made some little bunny babies out of the waste areas inside the rings of the box:










I love the little walnut bunny! He is adorable!

I am not going to tell you what the other three designs are. I will be presenting them in the next couple of blogs. They are all fun and along these lines though, and they were quick and easy to cut.

I am going to take better photos today, and I will be building the pattern packets in the next day or so. The patterns will be up on my site later on this week - just in time for spring!

I hope you enjoy seeing these little critter boxes. I sure had fun making them!

Perhaps they will bring the spring weather along with them!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!!*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend! It just goes to show that when I set my mind to doing things, I can really accomplish a lot. On Friday I finished up three drawings for new patterns. It may not seem like a lot, but I keep adding little extras to make them even more special and allow those who purchased the patterns to do lots with them.
> 
> To me, patterns are much more than just handing off some line work. Especially in scroll sawing, where the lines are what we follow with the saw. While there is some skill in creating patterns that "work" without pieces falling out, I believe that being a designer is far deeper than that. I look at my role as a designer as a teacher. I hope that everyone who purchases my patterns - even skilled woodworkers - will get some additional ideas from my designs. Hopefully I will put them on the start of a path they they will follow to their heart's content, and it will help them also grow as a crafter and artist. It may sound a bit idealistic, but it is truly how I think.
> 
> I am already a bit late posting this morning, as we had some early morning errands to do. (Yes - I have already been to the gym and back!) Usually I am writing with my morning coffee in my jammies, but today things were a bit topsy-turvy. I like it though, as I am a morning person anyway and I am looking forward to having a really productive day.
> 
> So back to the designing . . .
> 
> On Saturday morning I had another idea. I was planning to take the day Saturday to cut the three designs that I drew. But I thought of another design during the night and I really wanted to complete it with this group. So I sat down and drew again.
> 
> I didn't start cutting until about 2 - 2:30 in the afternoon. But that was OK. I had the place to myself here and spent the rest of the day cutting out not three projects - but four. I finished up about 9:30 at night and probably two minutes after I sat down to have a late dinner, Keith came home. The house was clean and I was in my jammies eating a light meal and probably by the looks of it I gave the appearance that I was lounging all day. But the large pile of cut pieces said otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day assembling the projects and doing the initial coats of finish. I still have some more work to do on that front, and then I need to take the final presentation photos. But I wanted to show you at least some of what I did, so I decided to show you one design at a time.
> 
> Today I will show you the BUNNIES!!!!
> 
> I made this nice little trinket basket in the shape of a bunny! Not only will this be great for the upcoming Easter holiday, but I think for a baby shower (filled with cotton balls, swabs, etc) or a small child it will be cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides are done in a unique woven layered design as my other trinket boxes. It is made of curly maple with a layer of pretty walnut thrown in for contrast.
> 
> But that's not all . . .
> 
> Inside the box is a little surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CARROT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . because bunnies LOVE carrots! And what is even more fun is his little carrot is also a little tiny layered box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that fun? What a special little box to hold a couple of jelly beans or a chocolate egg or two? I really liked making this!
> 
> And finally, we all know that bunnies multiply quickly, so I made some little bunny babies out of the waste areas inside the rings of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little walnut bunny! He is adorable!
> 
> I am not going to tell you what the other three designs are. I will be presenting them in the next couple of blogs. They are all fun and along these lines though, and they were quick and easy to cut.
> 
> I am going to take better photos today, and I will be building the pattern packets in the next day or so. The patterns will be up on my site later on this week - just in time for spring!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little critter boxes. I sure had fun making them!
> 
> Perhaps they will bring the spring weather along with them!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


What a great idea! The bunny and carrot boxes are so cute. A great gift for Easter or a baby shower.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!!*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend! It just goes to show that when I set my mind to doing things, I can really accomplish a lot. On Friday I finished up three drawings for new patterns. It may not seem like a lot, but I keep adding little extras to make them even more special and allow those who purchased the patterns to do lots with them.
> 
> To me, patterns are much more than just handing off some line work. Especially in scroll sawing, where the lines are what we follow with the saw. While there is some skill in creating patterns that "work" without pieces falling out, I believe that being a designer is far deeper than that. I look at my role as a designer as a teacher. I hope that everyone who purchases my patterns - even skilled woodworkers - will get some additional ideas from my designs. Hopefully I will put them on the start of a path they they will follow to their heart's content, and it will help them also grow as a crafter and artist. It may sound a bit idealistic, but it is truly how I think.
> 
> I am already a bit late posting this morning, as we had some early morning errands to do. (Yes - I have already been to the gym and back!) Usually I am writing with my morning coffee in my jammies, but today things were a bit topsy-turvy. I like it though, as I am a morning person anyway and I am looking forward to having a really productive day.
> 
> So back to the designing . . .
> 
> On Saturday morning I had another idea. I was planning to take the day Saturday to cut the three designs that I drew. But I thought of another design during the night and I really wanted to complete it with this group. So I sat down and drew again.
> 
> I didn't start cutting until about 2 - 2:30 in the afternoon. But that was OK. I had the place to myself here and spent the rest of the day cutting out not three projects - but four. I finished up about 9:30 at night and probably two minutes after I sat down to have a late dinner, Keith came home. The house was clean and I was in my jammies eating a light meal and probably by the looks of it I gave the appearance that I was lounging all day. But the large pile of cut pieces said otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day assembling the projects and doing the initial coats of finish. I still have some more work to do on that front, and then I need to take the final presentation photos. But I wanted to show you at least some of what I did, so I decided to show you one design at a time.
> 
> Today I will show you the BUNNIES!!!!
> 
> I made this nice little trinket basket in the shape of a bunny! Not only will this be great for the upcoming Easter holiday, but I think for a baby shower (filled with cotton balls, swabs, etc) or a small child it will be cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides are done in a unique woven layered design as my other trinket boxes. It is made of curly maple with a layer of pretty walnut thrown in for contrast.
> 
> But that's not all . . .
> 
> Inside the box is a little surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CARROT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . because bunnies LOVE carrots! And what is even more fun is his little carrot is also a little tiny layered box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that fun? What a special little box to hold a couple of jelly beans or a chocolate egg or two? I really liked making this!
> 
> And finally, we all know that bunnies multiply quickly, so I made some little bunny babies out of the waste areas inside the rings of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little walnut bunny! He is adorable!
> 
> I am not going to tell you what the other three designs are. I will be presenting them in the next couple of blogs. They are all fun and along these lines though, and they were quick and easy to cut.
> 
> I am going to take better photos today, and I will be building the pattern packets in the next day or so. The patterns will be up on my site later on this week - just in time for spring!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little critter boxes. I sure had fun making them!
> 
> Perhaps they will bring the spring weather along with them!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Anna! Thank you so much! I will be unveiling the other designs in the next couple of days.  I am so happy you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!!*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend! It just goes to show that when I set my mind to doing things, I can really accomplish a lot. On Friday I finished up three drawings for new patterns. It may not seem like a lot, but I keep adding little extras to make them even more special and allow those who purchased the patterns to do lots with them.
> 
> To me, patterns are much more than just handing off some line work. Especially in scroll sawing, where the lines are what we follow with the saw. While there is some skill in creating patterns that "work" without pieces falling out, I believe that being a designer is far deeper than that. I look at my role as a designer as a teacher. I hope that everyone who purchases my patterns - even skilled woodworkers - will get some additional ideas from my designs. Hopefully I will put them on the start of a path they they will follow to their heart's content, and it will help them also grow as a crafter and artist. It may sound a bit idealistic, but it is truly how I think.
> 
> I am already a bit late posting this morning, as we had some early morning errands to do. (Yes - I have already been to the gym and back!) Usually I am writing with my morning coffee in my jammies, but today things were a bit topsy-turvy. I like it though, as I am a morning person anyway and I am looking forward to having a really productive day.
> 
> So back to the designing . . .
> 
> On Saturday morning I had another idea. I was planning to take the day Saturday to cut the three designs that I drew. But I thought of another design during the night and I really wanted to complete it with this group. So I sat down and drew again.
> 
> I didn't start cutting until about 2 - 2:30 in the afternoon. But that was OK. I had the place to myself here and spent the rest of the day cutting out not three projects - but four. I finished up about 9:30 at night and probably two minutes after I sat down to have a late dinner, Keith came home. The house was clean and I was in my jammies eating a light meal and probably by the looks of it I gave the appearance that I was lounging all day. But the large pile of cut pieces said otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day assembling the projects and doing the initial coats of finish. I still have some more work to do on that front, and then I need to take the final presentation photos. But I wanted to show you at least some of what I did, so I decided to show you one design at a time.
> 
> Today I will show you the BUNNIES!!!!
> 
> I made this nice little trinket basket in the shape of a bunny! Not only will this be great for the upcoming Easter holiday, but I think for a baby shower (filled with cotton balls, swabs, etc) or a small child it will be cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides are done in a unique woven layered design as my other trinket boxes. It is made of curly maple with a layer of pretty walnut thrown in for contrast.
> 
> But that's not all . . .
> 
> Inside the box is a little surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CARROT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . because bunnies LOVE carrots! And what is even more fun is his little carrot is also a little tiny layered box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that fun? What a special little box to hold a couple of jelly beans or a chocolate egg or two? I really liked making this!
> 
> And finally, we all know that bunnies multiply quickly, so I made some little bunny babies out of the waste areas inside the rings of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little walnut bunny! He is adorable!
> 
> I am not going to tell you what the other three designs are. I will be presenting them in the next couple of blogs. They are all fun and along these lines though, and they were quick and easy to cut.
> 
> I am going to take better photos today, and I will be building the pattern packets in the next day or so. The patterns will be up on my site later on this week - just in time for spring!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little critter boxes. I sure had fun making them!
> 
> Perhaps they will bring the spring weather along with them!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hippety Hoppety. That's a very neat idea with the carrot inside the bunny. You're always thinking outside … and inside the box..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!!*
> 
> I had a good and busy weekend! It just goes to show that when I set my mind to doing things, I can really accomplish a lot. On Friday I finished up three drawings for new patterns. It may not seem like a lot, but I keep adding little extras to make them even more special and allow those who purchased the patterns to do lots with them.
> 
> To me, patterns are much more than just handing off some line work. Especially in scroll sawing, where the lines are what we follow with the saw. While there is some skill in creating patterns that "work" without pieces falling out, I believe that being a designer is far deeper than that. I look at my role as a designer as a teacher. I hope that everyone who purchases my patterns - even skilled woodworkers - will get some additional ideas from my designs. Hopefully I will put them on the start of a path they they will follow to their heart's content, and it will help them also grow as a crafter and artist. It may sound a bit idealistic, but it is truly how I think.
> 
> I am already a bit late posting this morning, as we had some early morning errands to do. (Yes - I have already been to the gym and back!) Usually I am writing with my morning coffee in my jammies, but today things were a bit topsy-turvy. I like it though, as I am a morning person anyway and I am looking forward to having a really productive day.
> 
> So back to the designing . . .
> 
> On Saturday morning I had another idea. I was planning to take the day Saturday to cut the three designs that I drew. But I thought of another design during the night and I really wanted to complete it with this group. So I sat down and drew again.
> 
> I didn't start cutting until about 2 - 2:30 in the afternoon. But that was OK. I had the place to myself here and spent the rest of the day cutting out not three projects - but four. I finished up about 9:30 at night and probably two minutes after I sat down to have a late dinner, Keith came home. The house was clean and I was in my jammies eating a light meal and probably by the looks of it I gave the appearance that I was lounging all day. But the large pile of cut pieces said otherwise.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day assembling the projects and doing the initial coats of finish. I still have some more work to do on that front, and then I need to take the final presentation photos. But I wanted to show you at least some of what I did, so I decided to show you one design at a time.
> 
> Today I will show you the BUNNIES!!!!
> 
> I made this nice little trinket basket in the shape of a bunny! Not only will this be great for the upcoming Easter holiday, but I think for a baby shower (filled with cotton balls, swabs, etc) or a small child it will be cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides are done in a unique woven layered design as my other trinket boxes. It is made of curly maple with a layer of pretty walnut thrown in for contrast.
> 
> But that's not all . . .
> 
> Inside the box is a little surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CARROT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . because bunnies LOVE carrots! And what is even more fun is his little carrot is also a little tiny layered box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that fun? What a special little box to hold a couple of jelly beans or a chocolate egg or two? I really liked making this!
> 
> And finally, we all know that bunnies multiply quickly, so I made some little bunny babies out of the waste areas inside the rings of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little walnut bunny! He is adorable!
> 
> I am not going to tell you what the other three designs are. I will be presenting them in the next couple of blogs. They are all fun and along these lines though, and they were quick and easy to cut.
> 
> I am going to take better photos today, and I will be building the pattern packets in the next day or so. The patterns will be up on my site later on this week - just in time for spring!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little critter boxes. I sure had fun making them!
> 
> Perhaps they will bring the spring weather along with them!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Roger! I made four fun sets over the weekend. I am revealing them all week.  They were very easy to cut and lots of fun! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*CHICKS!!!!!!*

Yesterday I featured a sweet bunny basket and accessory pattern. I mentioned that it was just one of four new designs that I completed over the weekend. While I showed you some "snapshots" of the finished project, I spent the day taking what I call 'presentation photos' of all four projects.

Having nice photos is really helpful when selling patterns. I find that people enjoy not only seeing nice, clear photos of what the pattern includes, but also likes suggestions of how to display and use the finished pieces.

In the mornings when I take my blog pictures, many of them are just quick photos of what I am working on. I write my posts quite early in the morning and if I hadn't already taken the pictures, I don't set up my light box and lights to take the pictures. That usually comes later in the day.

It takes a bit of thought and planning when taking some of the photos. While some projects like plaques can be take straight on, for clean, clear pictures, I like to have fun when I make most other types of project. To me it is all part of the process and can be just as interesting as coming up with the design itself.

I spent pretty much of the day planning, posing and taking my final presentation photos for all four new projects. I am really thrilled with my little light tent setup and my new camera that I got just before Christmas take exceptional pictures to begin with. The combination of the two - along with my 15+ years of working with Photoshop -really gives a nice presentation for my products.

I often am asked the question of what programs I use to create my patterns and photos. I know that there are lots of programs available and many are free, but I have been using Adobe products for nearly as long as I have been working on the computer. All the magazines and publications that I work for use them and they are pretty much the standard in the industry. They are not cheap, but they get the job done for me quickly and beautifully and since this is my living, I feel that I am justified in using them.

I will tell you that I use only a tiny fraction of the functions from Photoshop. I am sure that you may be able to find other programs that do the same things as I do with Photoshop. But I am someone who learns best little by little and as each year passes, I slowly take baby steps in expanding my knowledge and learning more of the wonderful capabilities of what Photoshop can do. As of now, It usually takes under 5 steps for me to turn a basic photo into something that looks beautiful and professional. But that is only because I have invested the time into learning. There are many wonderful tutorials and videos on YouTube which walk you through the steps of hundreds of adjustments and processes. You only have to seek the knowledge.

With that said, I will start off today showing the final presentation photos from yesterday's SLD496 Bunny Trinket Box project. With a few props and a little imagination, I am pretty pleased with the outcome.

Below is a photo of the ensamble:










I really loved how these turned out. The curly maple figure of the wood really looks pretty amazing!

I loved the two tiny chenille chicks, too! They fit right into the small carrot shaped box:










Wouldn't it be fun to tuck a couple of jelly beans in that tiny box? I had thoughts of tinting it with paint, but after playing around with it, I decided to leave it the natural color. I think it looks beautiful among the colored props.

Now on to the next pattern set. This time we have a set of chicks (SLD497 - Chick Trinket Box - Pattern will be available on the site soon!) The main wood I used for this box was a beautiful ash:










I love the color, the hardness and the clean look that ash offers. The contrasting ring(s) of the box(es) were made of cherry. I thought it was fitting to have the smaller box be shaped like and egg:










And it looks like some of the eggs have hatched into little chicks! 










They make a fun little set, don't they?

Now for the 'presentation pictures'. I just LOVE these little guys!










One of the best parts of taking the pictures was I got to eat some of the 'props' that I was using!










I think that everything looks nice together, and the two little chicks seemed to find a comfy place nesting in the small egg box!










What a cheerful vignette they make!

As with the bunnies, the chicks pattern will be available for the site update either tomorrow or Thursday (as will the two other new pattern sets - but you will have to come back tomorrow to see what is up next!) The patterns will all become available with the update as well.

Keith posted another new pattern up on the site yesterday. It is his SLDK452 Serenity Prayer Sectional Plaque.










I think it came out just beatiful! I think it will be really popular too.

It snowed again yesterday, but we didn't have much additional accumulation.










It is hard to see my sad little car buried under all that snow. This was to be the last year I would leave it out, as I am going to be storing it in the winter from now on. I plan on sprucing it up this spring (if the snow ever melts) and then it will be kept indoors for the winters. This is certainly the most snow I have seen here in my eleven years in Nova Scotia. Hopefully it will begin melting soon. Even I am ready for the spring!

Today is sunny and beautiful out. I see the icicles dripping, which means things are beginning to melt. Slowly and surely the seasons will change and warmer days will come. We only need to be patient.

Until then, I will keep spring in my heart. I hope you are all enjoying this slow reveal of my new spring-themed designs. I am having fun showing you.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *CHICKS!!!!!!*
> 
> Yesterday I featured a sweet bunny basket and accessory pattern. I mentioned that it was just one of four new designs that I completed over the weekend. While I showed you some "snapshots" of the finished project, I spent the day taking what I call 'presentation photos' of all four projects.
> 
> Having nice photos is really helpful when selling patterns. I find that people enjoy not only seeing nice, clear photos of what the pattern includes, but also likes suggestions of how to display and use the finished pieces.
> 
> In the mornings when I take my blog pictures, many of them are just quick photos of what I am working on. I write my posts quite early in the morning and if I hadn't already taken the pictures, I don't set up my light box and lights to take the pictures. That usually comes later in the day.
> 
> It takes a bit of thought and planning when taking some of the photos. While some projects like plaques can be take straight on, for clean, clear pictures, I like to have fun when I make most other types of project. To me it is all part of the process and can be just as interesting as coming up with the design itself.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day planning, posing and taking my final presentation photos for all four new projects. I am really thrilled with my little light tent setup and my new camera that I got just before Christmas take exceptional pictures to begin with. The combination of the two - along with my 15+ years of working with Photoshop -really gives a nice presentation for my products.
> 
> I often am asked the question of what programs I use to create my patterns and photos. I know that there are lots of programs available and many are free, but I have been using Adobe products for nearly as long as I have been working on the computer. All the magazines and publications that I work for use them and they are pretty much the standard in the industry. They are not cheap, but they get the job done for me quickly and beautifully and since this is my living, I feel that I am justified in using them.
> 
> I will tell you that I use only a tiny fraction of the functions from Photoshop. I am sure that you may be able to find other programs that do the same things as I do with Photoshop. But I am someone who learns best little by little and as each year passes, I slowly take baby steps in expanding my knowledge and learning more of the wonderful capabilities of what Photoshop can do. As of now, It usually takes under 5 steps for me to turn a basic photo into something that looks beautiful and professional. But that is only because I have invested the time into learning. There are many wonderful tutorials and videos on YouTube which walk you through the steps of hundreds of adjustments and processes. You only have to seek the knowledge.
> 
> With that said, I will start off today showing the final presentation photos from yesterday's SLD496 Bunny Trinket Box project. With a few props and a little imagination, I am pretty pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Below is a photo of the ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how these turned out. The curly maple figure of the wood really looks pretty amazing!
> 
> I loved the two tiny chenille chicks, too! They fit right into the small carrot shaped box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to tuck a couple of jelly beans in that tiny box? I had thoughts of tinting it with paint, but after playing around with it, I decided to leave it the natural color. I think it looks beautiful among the colored props.
> 
> Now on to the next pattern set. This time we have a set of chicks (SLD497 - Chick Trinket Box - Pattern will be available on the site soon!) The main wood I used for this box was a beautiful ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color, the hardness and the clean look that ash offers. The contrasting ring(s) of the box(es) were made of cherry. I thought it was fitting to have the smaller box be shaped like and egg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like some of the eggs have hatched into little chicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make a fun little set, don't they?
> 
> Now for the 'presentation pictures'. I just LOVE these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best parts of taking the pictures was I got to eat some of the 'props' that I was using!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that everything looks nice together, and the two little chicks seemed to find a comfy place nesting in the small egg box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cheerful vignette they make!
> 
> As with the bunnies, the chicks pattern will be available for the site update either tomorrow or Thursday (as will the two other new pattern sets - but you will have to come back tomorrow to see what is up next!) The patterns will all become available with the update as well.
> 
> Keith posted another new pattern up on the site yesterday. It is his SLDK452 Serenity Prayer Sectional Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out just beatiful! I think it will be really popular too.
> 
> It snowed again yesterday, but we didn't have much additional accumulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to see my sad little car buried under all that snow. This was to be the last year I would leave it out, as I am going to be storing it in the winter from now on. I plan on sprucing it up this spring (if the snow ever melts) and then it will be kept indoors for the winters. This is certainly the most snow I have seen here in my eleven years in Nova Scotia. Hopefully it will begin melting soon. Even I am ready for the spring!
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. I see the icicles dripping, which means things are beginning to melt. Slowly and surely the seasons will change and warmer days will come. We only need to be patient.
> 
> Until then, I will keep spring in my heart. I hope you are all enjoying this slow reveal of my new spring-themed designs. I am having fun showing you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I was going along fine until that last pic…. Whoa!! Yuck!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *CHICKS!!!!!!*
> 
> Yesterday I featured a sweet bunny basket and accessory pattern. I mentioned that it was just one of four new designs that I completed over the weekend. While I showed you some "snapshots" of the finished project, I spent the day taking what I call 'presentation photos' of all four projects.
> 
> Having nice photos is really helpful when selling patterns. I find that people enjoy not only seeing nice, clear photos of what the pattern includes, but also likes suggestions of how to display and use the finished pieces.
> 
> In the mornings when I take my blog pictures, many of them are just quick photos of what I am working on. I write my posts quite early in the morning and if I hadn't already taken the pictures, I don't set up my light box and lights to take the pictures. That usually comes later in the day.
> 
> It takes a bit of thought and planning when taking some of the photos. While some projects like plaques can be take straight on, for clean, clear pictures, I like to have fun when I make most other types of project. To me it is all part of the process and can be just as interesting as coming up with the design itself.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day planning, posing and taking my final presentation photos for all four new projects. I am really thrilled with my little light tent setup and my new camera that I got just before Christmas take exceptional pictures to begin with. The combination of the two - along with my 15+ years of working with Photoshop -really gives a nice presentation for my products.
> 
> I often am asked the question of what programs I use to create my patterns and photos. I know that there are lots of programs available and many are free, but I have been using Adobe products for nearly as long as I have been working on the computer. All the magazines and publications that I work for use them and they are pretty much the standard in the industry. They are not cheap, but they get the job done for me quickly and beautifully and since this is my living, I feel that I am justified in using them.
> 
> I will tell you that I use only a tiny fraction of the functions from Photoshop. I am sure that you may be able to find other programs that do the same things as I do with Photoshop. But I am someone who learns best little by little and as each year passes, I slowly take baby steps in expanding my knowledge and learning more of the wonderful capabilities of what Photoshop can do. As of now, It usually takes under 5 steps for me to turn a basic photo into something that looks beautiful and professional. But that is only because I have invested the time into learning. There are many wonderful tutorials and videos on YouTube which walk you through the steps of hundreds of adjustments and processes. You only have to seek the knowledge.
> 
> With that said, I will start off today showing the final presentation photos from yesterday's SLD496 Bunny Trinket Box project. With a few props and a little imagination, I am pretty pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Below is a photo of the ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how these turned out. The curly maple figure of the wood really looks pretty amazing!
> 
> I loved the two tiny chenille chicks, too! They fit right into the small carrot shaped box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to tuck a couple of jelly beans in that tiny box? I had thoughts of tinting it with paint, but after playing around with it, I decided to leave it the natural color. I think it looks beautiful among the colored props.
> 
> Now on to the next pattern set. This time we have a set of chicks (SLD497 - Chick Trinket Box - Pattern will be available on the site soon!) The main wood I used for this box was a beautiful ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color, the hardness and the clean look that ash offers. The contrasting ring(s) of the box(es) were made of cherry. I thought it was fitting to have the smaller box be shaped like and egg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like some of the eggs have hatched into little chicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make a fun little set, don't they?
> 
> Now for the 'presentation pictures'. I just LOVE these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best parts of taking the pictures was I got to eat some of the 'props' that I was using!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that everything looks nice together, and the two little chicks seemed to find a comfy place nesting in the small egg box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cheerful vignette they make!
> 
> As with the bunnies, the chicks pattern will be available for the site update either tomorrow or Thursday (as will the two other new pattern sets - but you will have to come back tomorrow to see what is up next!) The patterns will all become available with the update as well.
> 
> Keith posted another new pattern up on the site yesterday. It is his SLDK452 Serenity Prayer Sectional Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out just beatiful! I think it will be really popular too.
> 
> It snowed again yesterday, but we didn't have much additional accumulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to see my sad little car buried under all that snow. This was to be the last year I would leave it out, as I am going to be storing it in the winter from now on. I plan on sprucing it up this spring (if the snow ever melts) and then it will be kept indoors for the winters. This is certainly the most snow I have seen here in my eleven years in Nova Scotia. Hopefully it will begin melting soon. Even I am ready for the spring!
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. I see the icicles dripping, which means things are beginning to melt. Slowly and surely the seasons will change and warmer days will come. We only need to be patient.
> 
> Until then, I will keep spring in my heart. I hope you are all enjoying this slow reveal of my new spring-themed designs. I am having fun showing you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Yep - that was yesterday afternoon about 2pm. Today is bright and sunny though. Spring WILL arrive (eventually!)  Have a good one!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *CHICKS!!!!!!*
> 
> Yesterday I featured a sweet bunny basket and accessory pattern. I mentioned that it was just one of four new designs that I completed over the weekend. While I showed you some "snapshots" of the finished project, I spent the day taking what I call 'presentation photos' of all four projects.
> 
> Having nice photos is really helpful when selling patterns. I find that people enjoy not only seeing nice, clear photos of what the pattern includes, but also likes suggestions of how to display and use the finished pieces.
> 
> In the mornings when I take my blog pictures, many of them are just quick photos of what I am working on. I write my posts quite early in the morning and if I hadn't already taken the pictures, I don't set up my light box and lights to take the pictures. That usually comes later in the day.
> 
> It takes a bit of thought and planning when taking some of the photos. While some projects like plaques can be take straight on, for clean, clear pictures, I like to have fun when I make most other types of project. To me it is all part of the process and can be just as interesting as coming up with the design itself.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day planning, posing and taking my final presentation photos for all four new projects. I am really thrilled with my little light tent setup and my new camera that I got just before Christmas take exceptional pictures to begin with. The combination of the two - along with my 15+ years of working with Photoshop -really gives a nice presentation for my products.
> 
> I often am asked the question of what programs I use to create my patterns and photos. I know that there are lots of programs available and many are free, but I have been using Adobe products for nearly as long as I have been working on the computer. All the magazines and publications that I work for use them and they are pretty much the standard in the industry. They are not cheap, but they get the job done for me quickly and beautifully and since this is my living, I feel that I am justified in using them.
> 
> I will tell you that I use only a tiny fraction of the functions from Photoshop. I am sure that you may be able to find other programs that do the same things as I do with Photoshop. But I am someone who learns best little by little and as each year passes, I slowly take baby steps in expanding my knowledge and learning more of the wonderful capabilities of what Photoshop can do. As of now, It usually takes under 5 steps for me to turn a basic photo into something that looks beautiful and professional. But that is only because I have invested the time into learning. There are many wonderful tutorials and videos on YouTube which walk you through the steps of hundreds of adjustments and processes. You only have to seek the knowledge.
> 
> With that said, I will start off today showing the final presentation photos from yesterday's SLD496 Bunny Trinket Box project. With a few props and a little imagination, I am pretty pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Below is a photo of the ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how these turned out. The curly maple figure of the wood really looks pretty amazing!
> 
> I loved the two tiny chenille chicks, too! They fit right into the small carrot shaped box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to tuck a couple of jelly beans in that tiny box? I had thoughts of tinting it with paint, but after playing around with it, I decided to leave it the natural color. I think it looks beautiful among the colored props.
> 
> Now on to the next pattern set. This time we have a set of chicks (SLD497 - Chick Trinket Box - Pattern will be available on the site soon!) The main wood I used for this box was a beautiful ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color, the hardness and the clean look that ash offers. The contrasting ring(s) of the box(es) were made of cherry. I thought it was fitting to have the smaller box be shaped like and egg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like some of the eggs have hatched into little chicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make a fun little set, don't they?
> 
> Now for the 'presentation pictures'. I just LOVE these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best parts of taking the pictures was I got to eat some of the 'props' that I was using!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that everything looks nice together, and the two little chicks seemed to find a comfy place nesting in the small egg box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cheerful vignette they make!
> 
> As with the bunnies, the chicks pattern will be available for the site update either tomorrow or Thursday (as will the two other new pattern sets - but you will have to come back tomorrow to see what is up next!) The patterns will all become available with the update as well.
> 
> Keith posted another new pattern up on the site yesterday. It is his SLDK452 Serenity Prayer Sectional Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out just beatiful! I think it will be really popular too.
> 
> It snowed again yesterday, but we didn't have much additional accumulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to see my sad little car buried under all that snow. This was to be the last year I would leave it out, as I am going to be storing it in the winter from now on. I plan on sprucing it up this spring (if the snow ever melts) and then it will be kept indoors for the winters. This is certainly the most snow I have seen here in my eleven years in Nova Scotia. Hopefully it will begin melting soon. Even I am ready for the spring!
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. I see the icicles dripping, which means things are beginning to melt. Slowly and surely the seasons will change and warmer days will come. We only need to be patient.
> 
> Until then, I will keep spring in my heart. I hope you are all enjoying this slow reveal of my new spring-themed designs. I am having fun showing you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I love the way the grain of the woods adds to the detail of these bunnies and chicks. Beautiful projects!
Keith's plaque is great. Love the way he put it all together.

Your poor little car looks so lonely - but at least you can see the roof now!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *CHICKS!!!!!!*
> 
> Yesterday I featured a sweet bunny basket and accessory pattern. I mentioned that it was just one of four new designs that I completed over the weekend. While I showed you some "snapshots" of the finished project, I spent the day taking what I call 'presentation photos' of all four projects.
> 
> Having nice photos is really helpful when selling patterns. I find that people enjoy not only seeing nice, clear photos of what the pattern includes, but also likes suggestions of how to display and use the finished pieces.
> 
> In the mornings when I take my blog pictures, many of them are just quick photos of what I am working on. I write my posts quite early in the morning and if I hadn't already taken the pictures, I don't set up my light box and lights to take the pictures. That usually comes later in the day.
> 
> It takes a bit of thought and planning when taking some of the photos. While some projects like plaques can be take straight on, for clean, clear pictures, I like to have fun when I make most other types of project. To me it is all part of the process and can be just as interesting as coming up with the design itself.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the day planning, posing and taking my final presentation photos for all four new projects. I am really thrilled with my little light tent setup and my new camera that I got just before Christmas take exceptional pictures to begin with. The combination of the two - along with my 15+ years of working with Photoshop -really gives a nice presentation for my products.
> 
> I often am asked the question of what programs I use to create my patterns and photos. I know that there are lots of programs available and many are free, but I have been using Adobe products for nearly as long as I have been working on the computer. All the magazines and publications that I work for use them and they are pretty much the standard in the industry. They are not cheap, but they get the job done for me quickly and beautifully and since this is my living, I feel that I am justified in using them.
> 
> I will tell you that I use only a tiny fraction of the functions from Photoshop. I am sure that you may be able to find other programs that do the same things as I do with Photoshop. But I am someone who learns best little by little and as each year passes, I slowly take baby steps in expanding my knowledge and learning more of the wonderful capabilities of what Photoshop can do. As of now, It usually takes under 5 steps for me to turn a basic photo into something that looks beautiful and professional. But that is only because I have invested the time into learning. There are many wonderful tutorials and videos on YouTube which walk you through the steps of hundreds of adjustments and processes. You only have to seek the knowledge.
> 
> With that said, I will start off today showing the final presentation photos from yesterday's SLD496 Bunny Trinket Box project. With a few props and a little imagination, I am pretty pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Below is a photo of the ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved how these turned out. The curly maple figure of the wood really looks pretty amazing!
> 
> I loved the two tiny chenille chicks, too! They fit right into the small carrot shaped box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to tuck a couple of jelly beans in that tiny box? I had thoughts of tinting it with paint, but after playing around with it, I decided to leave it the natural color. I think it looks beautiful among the colored props.
> 
> Now on to the next pattern set. This time we have a set of chicks (SLD497 - Chick Trinket Box - Pattern will be available on the site soon!) The main wood I used for this box was a beautiful ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color, the hardness and the clean look that ash offers. The contrasting ring(s) of the box(es) were made of cherry. I thought it was fitting to have the smaller box be shaped like and egg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like some of the eggs have hatched into little chicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make a fun little set, don't they?
> 
> Now for the 'presentation pictures'. I just LOVE these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best parts of taking the pictures was I got to eat some of the 'props' that I was using!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that everything looks nice together, and the two little chicks seemed to find a comfy place nesting in the small egg box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cheerful vignette they make!
> 
> As with the bunnies, the chicks pattern will be available for the site update either tomorrow or Thursday (as will the two other new pattern sets - but you will have to come back tomorrow to see what is up next!) The patterns will all become available with the update as well.
> 
> Keith posted another new pattern up on the site yesterday. It is his SLDK452 Serenity Prayer Sectional Plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out just beatiful! I think it will be really popular too.
> 
> It snowed again yesterday, but we didn't have much additional accumulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to see my sad little car buried under all that snow. This was to be the last year I would leave it out, as I am going to be storing it in the winter from now on. I plan on sprucing it up this spring (if the snow ever melts) and then it will be kept indoors for the winters. This is certainly the most snow I have seen here in my eleven years in Nova Scotia. Hopefully it will begin melting soon. Even I am ready for the spring!
> 
> Today is sunny and beautiful out. I see the icicles dripping, which means things are beginning to melt. Slowly and surely the seasons will change and warmer days will come. We only need to be patient.
> 
> Until then, I will keep spring in my heart. I hope you are all enjoying this slow reveal of my new spring-themed designs. I am having fun showing you.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Hi, Anna! thank you so much as always for your support. It is dull and grey here today, but the snow seems to be melting. It is pulling away from the car little by little. It will be nice to have it sunny again and be back on the road. I am getting anxious. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*SHEEP!!!!*

It is NOT snowing today.

It is hazy and dull outside, and I can see the tops of the bare trees waving slightly in the breeze. There are still mountains of snow - some drifts 3-4 feet high - and they are no longer that beautiful pristine white, but rather rather dirty looking and grey. As I look out to my car, however, I notice that the banks of snow that surround it no longer have it completely encased. They have pulled back quite a bit, leaving a gap between the wall of snow and the car itself. The spring thaw has definitely began.

This upcoming transition is probably my least favorite time of year. It is certainly one of the ugliest. I have never liked that season between the beautiful winter snow and the warm green pastures. It always seems so wet, muddy and dull. Everything is still lifeless and we are teased by a spattering of warm days here and there in between the days of still freezing rain and flurries.

Then come the storms. Growing up on the Great Plains in the Chicago area, that meant that there would be a risk of flooding and tornadoes. The rivers swelled as the snow melted and had nowhere else to go. It was troubling to see additional hardships brought on those who had just emerged from a harsh winter. It was as if winter did not want to exit quietly.

But eventually the days will calm down, and the warmer days will win over. Life will once again begin emerging and things will renew themselves. The grey grass will turn green and the bare trees will blossom and regenerate. Spring will come.

I try not to spend much of my time worrying about the weather. It is something that can't be helped or changed, and therefore I feel it is a waste of my time to do so. I find that when I am not happy about things like the weather or my surroundings or things of that nature, I refocus on the things that I CAN change and push myself in a better direction.

Yes. I said PUSH because it isn't always easy. When things happen around us that are not quite positive, we tend to wallow in them for a little bit. At least I do. But I find that if I take the time to notice this and really think about things that are going on, there is usually some things I can do to make myself feel better about things. Sometimes it is as easy as talking to a friend. Sometimes I take a walk or do an activity that I enjoy. Other times it is focusing on creating something that makes me smile. These are all within my control and all great diversions that help me feel more positive about my own life and world. It helps keep me happy no matter what time of year it is. It helps make every day a good one.

Today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for my four new designs. I had a good start on them yesterday and I am in the home stretch. I hope to get them on the site later on tonight or early tomorrow and we will have a newsletter go out tomorrow for sure. Besides my own four designs, Keith has several new word art patterns he added as well. All in all I would say we have been busy.

I have enjoyed revealing these new patterns to you one day at a time. It has been a wonderful boost to me to see how much you have liked them. Each and every comment is greatly appreciated and I love building the anticipation and keep you guessing a little as to what the next design will be.

Today we have lambs or sheep if you will. I suppose that they are a little more like sheep because they are fat and round, where lambs tend to be more lanky and trim. While lambs are a bit more representative of spring, the rounder, fatter sheep make better shapes for boxes.

My sheep boxes were made from hickory. The board that I had was beautifully toned with two colors of brown - a lighter brown base and a dark streak through it. While on most of these boxes I used two different species of wood for contrast, I found it unnecessary to do this time. The contrast was already there.

For the smaller box, I decided to make a small flower shape:










When I picture sheep in my mind, I do so with them grazing in a field. I thought that flower went nicely with the sheep theme as an accessory, and it was a fun and pretty piece to scroll.

I also made some smaller sheep, as with the previous boxes. This time I used both the lighter and darker parts of the hickory, but since I wanted a very dark sheep, I also cut one of some dark walnut. they make a cute set, I think:










Also - as with the previous sets - the boxes all have a unique 'weave' pattern on their sides. For the sheep I chose to make a fun scalloped pattern, so it resembles the 'fluff' of their coats. That along with the comma shaped slits in the top helped create the curly look I was seeking.










All in all, I am happy with them. I could picture this not only at Easter time filled with candy, but also in a nursery or baby's room filled with cotton balls. The three boxes so far would make a wonderful, cute set of canisters I think.

Of course, I took some Easter themed photos as well:










The bright pastel colors look beatufiul with the soft shades of the hickory. And the dark sheep looks wonderful as well.










Of course, I had to include the two tiny chenille chicks. They are so adorable.

When I look at these, I just smile. As soon as I am finished with updating things tomorrow, I think I need to take a day off and redecorate my 'all season tree' for spring. I love the beautiful glass egg ornaments that I purchased from Ebay last much that I featured here. I also have my pretty bunny ornaments and some embellished eggs that I made in previous years, and some pretty beaded garland. While I loved my "polar tree" that has been up since Christmas was over, it is time now to move on and change with the seasons.

"I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."

― Lewis Carroll, _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass_

Soon the trees and fields will awaken.

Embrace the day - whatever it brings. For you alone can make your own happiness. The days will pass quickly and before we know it, winter will only be a faint memory.

Tomorrow I will show my forth and final design from this group. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *SHEEP!!!!*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> It is hazy and dull outside, and I can see the tops of the bare trees waving slightly in the breeze. There are still mountains of snow - some drifts 3-4 feet high - and they are no longer that beautiful pristine white, but rather rather dirty looking and grey. As I look out to my car, however, I notice that the banks of snow that surround it no longer have it completely encased. They have pulled back quite a bit, leaving a gap between the wall of snow and the car itself. The spring thaw has definitely began.
> 
> This upcoming transition is probably my least favorite time of year. It is certainly one of the ugliest. I have never liked that season between the beautiful winter snow and the warm green pastures. It always seems so wet, muddy and dull. Everything is still lifeless and we are teased by a spattering of warm days here and there in between the days of still freezing rain and flurries.
> 
> Then come the storms. Growing up on the Great Plains in the Chicago area, that meant that there would be a risk of flooding and tornadoes. The rivers swelled as the snow melted and had nowhere else to go. It was troubling to see additional hardships brought on those who had just emerged from a harsh winter. It was as if winter did not want to exit quietly.
> 
> But eventually the days will calm down, and the warmer days will win over. Life will once again begin emerging and things will renew themselves. The grey grass will turn green and the bare trees will blossom and regenerate. Spring will come.
> 
> I try not to spend much of my time worrying about the weather. It is something that can't be helped or changed, and therefore I feel it is a waste of my time to do so. I find that when I am not happy about things like the weather or my surroundings or things of that nature, I refocus on the things that I CAN change and push myself in a better direction.
> 
> Yes. I said PUSH because it isn't always easy. When things happen around us that are not quite positive, we tend to wallow in them for a little bit. At least I do. But I find that if I take the time to notice this and really think about things that are going on, there is usually some things I can do to make myself feel better about things. Sometimes it is as easy as talking to a friend. Sometimes I take a walk or do an activity that I enjoy. Other times it is focusing on creating something that makes me smile. These are all within my control and all great diversions that help me feel more positive about my own life and world. It helps keep me happy no matter what time of year it is. It helps make every day a good one.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for my four new designs. I had a good start on them yesterday and I am in the home stretch. I hope to get them on the site later on tonight or early tomorrow and we will have a newsletter go out tomorrow for sure. Besides my own four designs, Keith has several new word art patterns he added as well. All in all I would say we have been busy.
> 
> I have enjoyed revealing these new patterns to you one day at a time. It has been a wonderful boost to me to see how much you have liked them. Each and every comment is greatly appreciated and I love building the anticipation and keep you guessing a little as to what the next design will be.
> 
> Today we have lambs or sheep if you will. I suppose that they are a little more like sheep because they are fat and round, where lambs tend to be more lanky and trim. While lambs are a bit more representative of spring, the rounder, fatter sheep make better shapes for boxes.
> 
> My sheep boxes were made from hickory. The board that I had was beautifully toned with two colors of brown - a lighter brown base and a dark streak through it. While on most of these boxes I used two different species of wood for contrast, I found it unnecessary to do this time. The contrast was already there.
> 
> For the smaller box, I decided to make a small flower shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I picture sheep in my mind, I do so with them grazing in a field. I thought that flower went nicely with the sheep theme as an accessory, and it was a fun and pretty piece to scroll.
> 
> I also made some smaller sheep, as with the previous boxes. This time I used both the lighter and darker parts of the hickory, but since I wanted a very dark sheep, I also cut one of some dark walnut. they make a cute set, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - as with the previous sets - the boxes all have a unique 'weave' pattern on their sides. For the sheep I chose to make a fun scalloped pattern, so it resembles the 'fluff' of their coats. That along with the comma shaped slits in the top helped create the curly look I was seeking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I am happy with them. I could picture this not only at Easter time filled with candy, but also in a nursery or baby's room filled with cotton balls. The three boxes so far would make a wonderful, cute set of canisters I think.
> 
> Of course, I took some Easter themed photos as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bright pastel colors look beatufiul with the soft shades of the hickory. And the dark sheep looks wonderful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had to include the two tiny chenille chicks. They are so adorable.
> 
> When I look at these, I just smile. As soon as I am finished with updating things tomorrow, I think I need to take a day off and redecorate my 'all season tree' for spring. I love the beautiful glass egg ornaments that I purchased from Ebay last much that I featured here. I also have my pretty bunny ornaments and some embellished eggs that I made in previous years, and some pretty beaded garland. While I loved my "polar tree" that has been up since Christmas was over, it is time now to move on and change with the seasons.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> 
> ― Lewis Carroll, _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass_
> 
> Soon the trees and fields will awaken.
> 
> Embrace the day - whatever it brings. For you alone can make your own happiness. The days will pass quickly and before we know it, winter will only be a faint memory.
> 
> Tomorrow I will show my forth and final design from this group. Happy Wednesday!


Another cool pattern! The sheep are very cute.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *SHEEP!!!!*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> It is hazy and dull outside, and I can see the tops of the bare trees waving slightly in the breeze. There are still mountains of snow - some drifts 3-4 feet high - and they are no longer that beautiful pristine white, but rather rather dirty looking and grey. As I look out to my car, however, I notice that the banks of snow that surround it no longer have it completely encased. They have pulled back quite a bit, leaving a gap between the wall of snow and the car itself. The spring thaw has definitely began.
> 
> This upcoming transition is probably my least favorite time of year. It is certainly one of the ugliest. I have never liked that season between the beautiful winter snow and the warm green pastures. It always seems so wet, muddy and dull. Everything is still lifeless and we are teased by a spattering of warm days here and there in between the days of still freezing rain and flurries.
> 
> Then come the storms. Growing up on the Great Plains in the Chicago area, that meant that there would be a risk of flooding and tornadoes. The rivers swelled as the snow melted and had nowhere else to go. It was troubling to see additional hardships brought on those who had just emerged from a harsh winter. It was as if winter did not want to exit quietly.
> 
> But eventually the days will calm down, and the warmer days will win over. Life will once again begin emerging and things will renew themselves. The grey grass will turn green and the bare trees will blossom and regenerate. Spring will come.
> 
> I try not to spend much of my time worrying about the weather. It is something that can't be helped or changed, and therefore I feel it is a waste of my time to do so. I find that when I am not happy about things like the weather or my surroundings or things of that nature, I refocus on the things that I CAN change and push myself in a better direction.
> 
> Yes. I said PUSH because it isn't always easy. When things happen around us that are not quite positive, we tend to wallow in them for a little bit. At least I do. But I find that if I take the time to notice this and really think about things that are going on, there is usually some things I can do to make myself feel better about things. Sometimes it is as easy as talking to a friend. Sometimes I take a walk or do an activity that I enjoy. Other times it is focusing on creating something that makes me smile. These are all within my control and all great diversions that help me feel more positive about my own life and world. It helps keep me happy no matter what time of year it is. It helps make every day a good one.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for my four new designs. I had a good start on them yesterday and I am in the home stretch. I hope to get them on the site later on tonight or early tomorrow and we will have a newsletter go out tomorrow for sure. Besides my own four designs, Keith has several new word art patterns he added as well. All in all I would say we have been busy.
> 
> I have enjoyed revealing these new patterns to you one day at a time. It has been a wonderful boost to me to see how much you have liked them. Each and every comment is greatly appreciated and I love building the anticipation and keep you guessing a little as to what the next design will be.
> 
> Today we have lambs or sheep if you will. I suppose that they are a little more like sheep because they are fat and round, where lambs tend to be more lanky and trim. While lambs are a bit more representative of spring, the rounder, fatter sheep make better shapes for boxes.
> 
> My sheep boxes were made from hickory. The board that I had was beautifully toned with two colors of brown - a lighter brown base and a dark streak through it. While on most of these boxes I used two different species of wood for contrast, I found it unnecessary to do this time. The contrast was already there.
> 
> For the smaller box, I decided to make a small flower shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I picture sheep in my mind, I do so with them grazing in a field. I thought that flower went nicely with the sheep theme as an accessory, and it was a fun and pretty piece to scroll.
> 
> I also made some smaller sheep, as with the previous boxes. This time I used both the lighter and darker parts of the hickory, but since I wanted a very dark sheep, I also cut one of some dark walnut. they make a cute set, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - as with the previous sets - the boxes all have a unique 'weave' pattern on their sides. For the sheep I chose to make a fun scalloped pattern, so it resembles the 'fluff' of their coats. That along with the comma shaped slits in the top helped create the curly look I was seeking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I am happy with them. I could picture this not only at Easter time filled with candy, but also in a nursery or baby's room filled with cotton balls. The three boxes so far would make a wonderful, cute set of canisters I think.
> 
> Of course, I took some Easter themed photos as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bright pastel colors look beatufiul with the soft shades of the hickory. And the dark sheep looks wonderful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had to include the two tiny chenille chicks. They are so adorable.
> 
> When I look at these, I just smile. As soon as I am finished with updating things tomorrow, I think I need to take a day off and redecorate my 'all season tree' for spring. I love the beautiful glass egg ornaments that I purchased from Ebay last much that I featured here. I also have my pretty bunny ornaments and some embellished eggs that I made in previous years, and some pretty beaded garland. While I loved my "polar tree" that has been up since Christmas was over, it is time now to move on and change with the seasons.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> 
> ― Lewis Carroll, _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass_
> 
> Soon the trees and fields will awaken.
> 
> Embrace the day - whatever it brings. For you alone can make your own happiness. The days will pass quickly and before we know it, winter will only be a faint memory.
> 
> Tomorrow I will show my forth and final design from this group. Happy Wednesday!


Thanks Anna! One more to post tomorrow, and they will be ready on the site. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *SHEEP!!!!*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> It is hazy and dull outside, and I can see the tops of the bare trees waving slightly in the breeze. There are still mountains of snow - some drifts 3-4 feet high - and they are no longer that beautiful pristine white, but rather rather dirty looking and grey. As I look out to my car, however, I notice that the banks of snow that surround it no longer have it completely encased. They have pulled back quite a bit, leaving a gap between the wall of snow and the car itself. The spring thaw has definitely began.
> 
> This upcoming transition is probably my least favorite time of year. It is certainly one of the ugliest. I have never liked that season between the beautiful winter snow and the warm green pastures. It always seems so wet, muddy and dull. Everything is still lifeless and we are teased by a spattering of warm days here and there in between the days of still freezing rain and flurries.
> 
> Then come the storms. Growing up on the Great Plains in the Chicago area, that meant that there would be a risk of flooding and tornadoes. The rivers swelled as the snow melted and had nowhere else to go. It was troubling to see additional hardships brought on those who had just emerged from a harsh winter. It was as if winter did not want to exit quietly.
> 
> But eventually the days will calm down, and the warmer days will win over. Life will once again begin emerging and things will renew themselves. The grey grass will turn green and the bare trees will blossom and regenerate. Spring will come.
> 
> I try not to spend much of my time worrying about the weather. It is something that can't be helped or changed, and therefore I feel it is a waste of my time to do so. I find that when I am not happy about things like the weather or my surroundings or things of that nature, I refocus on the things that I CAN change and push myself in a better direction.
> 
> Yes. I said PUSH because it isn't always easy. When things happen around us that are not quite positive, we tend to wallow in them for a little bit. At least I do. But I find that if I take the time to notice this and really think about things that are going on, there is usually some things I can do to make myself feel better about things. Sometimes it is as easy as talking to a friend. Sometimes I take a walk or do an activity that I enjoy. Other times it is focusing on creating something that makes me smile. These are all within my control and all great diversions that help me feel more positive about my own life and world. It helps keep me happy no matter what time of year it is. It helps make every day a good one.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for my four new designs. I had a good start on them yesterday and I am in the home stretch. I hope to get them on the site later on tonight or early tomorrow and we will have a newsletter go out tomorrow for sure. Besides my own four designs, Keith has several new word art patterns he added as well. All in all I would say we have been busy.
> 
> I have enjoyed revealing these new patterns to you one day at a time. It has been a wonderful boost to me to see how much you have liked them. Each and every comment is greatly appreciated and I love building the anticipation and keep you guessing a little as to what the next design will be.
> 
> Today we have lambs or sheep if you will. I suppose that they are a little more like sheep because they are fat and round, where lambs tend to be more lanky and trim. While lambs are a bit more representative of spring, the rounder, fatter sheep make better shapes for boxes.
> 
> My sheep boxes were made from hickory. The board that I had was beautifully toned with two colors of brown - a lighter brown base and a dark streak through it. While on most of these boxes I used two different species of wood for contrast, I found it unnecessary to do this time. The contrast was already there.
> 
> For the smaller box, I decided to make a small flower shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I picture sheep in my mind, I do so with them grazing in a field. I thought that flower went nicely with the sheep theme as an accessory, and it was a fun and pretty piece to scroll.
> 
> I also made some smaller sheep, as with the previous boxes. This time I used both the lighter and darker parts of the hickory, but since I wanted a very dark sheep, I also cut one of some dark walnut. they make a cute set, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - as with the previous sets - the boxes all have a unique 'weave' pattern on their sides. For the sheep I chose to make a fun scalloped pattern, so it resembles the 'fluff' of their coats. That along with the comma shaped slits in the top helped create the curly look I was seeking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I am happy with them. I could picture this not only at Easter time filled with candy, but also in a nursery or baby's room filled with cotton balls. The three boxes so far would make a wonderful, cute set of canisters I think.
> 
> Of course, I took some Easter themed photos as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bright pastel colors look beatufiul with the soft shades of the hickory. And the dark sheep looks wonderful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had to include the two tiny chenille chicks. They are so adorable.
> 
> When I look at these, I just smile. As soon as I am finished with updating things tomorrow, I think I need to take a day off and redecorate my 'all season tree' for spring. I love the beautiful glass egg ornaments that I purchased from Ebay last much that I featured here. I also have my pretty bunny ornaments and some embellished eggs that I made in previous years, and some pretty beaded garland. While I loved my "polar tree" that has been up since Christmas was over, it is time now to move on and change with the seasons.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> 
> ― Lewis Carroll, _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass_
> 
> Soon the trees and fields will awaken.
> 
> Embrace the day - whatever it brings. For you alone can make your own happiness. The days will pass quickly and before we know it, winter will only be a faint memory.
> 
> Tomorrow I will show my forth and final design from this group. Happy Wednesday!


These aren't too baaaa aaaaaad at all… lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *SHEEP!!!!*
> 
> It is NOT snowing today.
> 
> It is hazy and dull outside, and I can see the tops of the bare trees waving slightly in the breeze. There are still mountains of snow - some drifts 3-4 feet high - and they are no longer that beautiful pristine white, but rather rather dirty looking and grey. As I look out to my car, however, I notice that the banks of snow that surround it no longer have it completely encased. They have pulled back quite a bit, leaving a gap between the wall of snow and the car itself. The spring thaw has definitely began.
> 
> This upcoming transition is probably my least favorite time of year. It is certainly one of the ugliest. I have never liked that season between the beautiful winter snow and the warm green pastures. It always seems so wet, muddy and dull. Everything is still lifeless and we are teased by a spattering of warm days here and there in between the days of still freezing rain and flurries.
> 
> Then come the storms. Growing up on the Great Plains in the Chicago area, that meant that there would be a risk of flooding and tornadoes. The rivers swelled as the snow melted and had nowhere else to go. It was troubling to see additional hardships brought on those who had just emerged from a harsh winter. It was as if winter did not want to exit quietly.
> 
> But eventually the days will calm down, and the warmer days will win over. Life will once again begin emerging and things will renew themselves. The grey grass will turn green and the bare trees will blossom and regenerate. Spring will come.
> 
> I try not to spend much of my time worrying about the weather. It is something that can't be helped or changed, and therefore I feel it is a waste of my time to do so. I find that when I am not happy about things like the weather or my surroundings or things of that nature, I refocus on the things that I CAN change and push myself in a better direction.
> 
> Yes. I said PUSH because it isn't always easy. When things happen around us that are not quite positive, we tend to wallow in them for a little bit. At least I do. But I find that if I take the time to notice this and really think about things that are going on, there is usually some things I can do to make myself feel better about things. Sometimes it is as easy as talking to a friend. Sometimes I take a walk or do an activity that I enjoy. Other times it is focusing on creating something that makes me smile. These are all within my control and all great diversions that help me feel more positive about my own life and world. It helps keep me happy no matter what time of year it is. It helps make every day a good one.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern packets for my four new designs. I had a good start on them yesterday and I am in the home stretch. I hope to get them on the site later on tonight or early tomorrow and we will have a newsletter go out tomorrow for sure. Besides my own four designs, Keith has several new word art patterns he added as well. All in all I would say we have been busy.
> 
> I have enjoyed revealing these new patterns to you one day at a time. It has been a wonderful boost to me to see how much you have liked them. Each and every comment is greatly appreciated and I love building the anticipation and keep you guessing a little as to what the next design will be.
> 
> Today we have lambs or sheep if you will. I suppose that they are a little more like sheep because they are fat and round, where lambs tend to be more lanky and trim. While lambs are a bit more representative of spring, the rounder, fatter sheep make better shapes for boxes.
> 
> My sheep boxes were made from hickory. The board that I had was beautifully toned with two colors of brown - a lighter brown base and a dark streak through it. While on most of these boxes I used two different species of wood for contrast, I found it unnecessary to do this time. The contrast was already there.
> 
> For the smaller box, I decided to make a small flower shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I picture sheep in my mind, I do so with them grazing in a field. I thought that flower went nicely with the sheep theme as an accessory, and it was a fun and pretty piece to scroll.
> 
> I also made some smaller sheep, as with the previous boxes. This time I used both the lighter and darker parts of the hickory, but since I wanted a very dark sheep, I also cut one of some dark walnut. they make a cute set, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - as with the previous sets - the boxes all have a unique 'weave' pattern on their sides. For the sheep I chose to make a fun scalloped pattern, so it resembles the 'fluff' of their coats. That along with the comma shaped slits in the top helped create the curly look I was seeking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I am happy with them. I could picture this not only at Easter time filled with candy, but also in a nursery or baby's room filled with cotton balls. The three boxes so far would make a wonderful, cute set of canisters I think.
> 
> Of course, I took some Easter themed photos as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bright pastel colors look beatufiul with the soft shades of the hickory. And the dark sheep looks wonderful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had to include the two tiny chenille chicks. They are so adorable.
> 
> When I look at these, I just smile. As soon as I am finished with updating things tomorrow, I think I need to take a day off and redecorate my 'all season tree' for spring. I love the beautiful glass egg ornaments that I purchased from Ebay last much that I featured here. I also have my pretty bunny ornaments and some embellished eggs that I made in previous years, and some pretty beaded garland. While I loved my "polar tree" that has been up since Christmas was over, it is time now to move on and change with the seasons.
> 
> "I wonder if the snow loves the trees and fields, that it kisses them so gently? And then it covers them up snug, you know, with a white quilt; and perhaps it says "Go to sleep, darlings, till the summer comes again."
> 
> ― Lewis Carroll, _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking-Glass_
> 
> Soon the trees and fields will awaken.
> 
> Embrace the day - whatever it brings. For you alone can make your own happiness. The days will pass quickly and before we know it, winter will only be a faint memory.
> 
> Tomorrow I will show my forth and final design from this group. Happy Wednesday!


Thanks, Roger! Of course - the black one is my favorite! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*FLOWERS!!!!*

Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.

I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)

I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:










I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.

For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.










I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.

As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!

Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:










But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.

I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)










I think they look pretty cool altogether.

I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.

Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.

It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.

I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.










Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


All 4, really nice Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Thanks so much Roger.  I appreciate your kindness.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


I think the last one, the basket of flowers is my favourite. I love the detail in it - and I love flowers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Those are awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Thank you both so much! I can think of a million different little box designs similar to this. The good part is that I free hand the drawings so the side patterns of each box is unique. It is a fun way to do things. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Sheila,

Those are just about as cute as they get!!!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *FLOWERS!!!!*
> 
> Today I am revealing the fourth and final new trinket box pattern that I created over the weekend. I was really pleased with all the kind reponses that I have received regarding them. It feels good to make something that people seem to like so much.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday writing up the pattern packets for these projects. I tried to include some step-by-step photos so that even newer scrollers would be able to make the projects successfully. Actually they aren't that difficult at all. These 'woven' sides are very forgiving and they are wonderul ways to practice following the lines. Plus - if you waiver off a bit, it really isn't noticable. It is a great way to use up those smaller, odd pieces of wood you have too. And tell me - can we ever have too many boxes? (I think NOT!)
> 
> I wanted to make something other than an animal for the final pattern of this set. As with the other designs, they are nice and suitable for Easter, but can be displayed all throughout the spring and summer. The fourth designs I created was a little basket shape, which was filled with some cute posies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a positive/negative scrolling method to create some interest. On this box, the contrasting lid liner acts as a backdrop for the centeral area, and the color really stands out. The wood I chose was oak for the box itself and mahogany for the lid liner and contrasting ring of the box body. I really like the look of oak, and while it isn't always the best choice for intricate scrolling or fretwork (because of its open grain) it holds up fine to this 1/2" thickness and looks wonderful.
> 
> For the mini-box in this pattern, I repeated the egg-shaped outline and and floral motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some simple flowers as the accompanying scatter pieces. I love the way the ensamble looks together.
> 
> As with the other boxes, I finsihed them with spray lacquer for a nice, satiny sheen. I think it brings out the colors of the wood beautifully!
> 
> Of course, this box will be wonderful stuffed with chocolate eggs or jelly beans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Easter, it will also be nice sitting on a bathroom counter or in a kitchen, filled with some softly scented potpourri. Or you can keep hard candies (or chocolates) in it and keep it on display on a coffee table in your living room. I can think of lots of uses.
> 
> I have all four boxes up on my website today, and the patterns are now available. I even created a little set so if you like all four boxes, you can purchase the patterns for them all at once and save a little bit of money. (Item number NTBSET1 on my site.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look pretty cool altogether.
> 
> I had a lot of fun showing you these designs little by little. As I said, the encouraging comments really felt wonderful. I enjoyed making these so much, and hearing the positive feedback was the best reward I would ask for.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing and sending out our newsletter. All the new patterns are posted on the site already and ready to be sent out. If you subscribe to our updates, look for your newsletter later on today.
> 
> It's another calm and quiet morning. Yesterday was foggy for most of the day, which meant that it is getting warmer. The snow is receding, too, and not only can I see more of my car re-emerge, but I can finally see the bottom step of our deck and even the bar-b-que. There is hope for warmer days ahead.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing all of these little boxes. Thank you again for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Thank you so much! I am glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Learning from our Disappointments*

I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.

It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.

Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.

This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.

Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.

They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.

Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?

I don't know.

I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.

I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.

It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.

Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."

It is hard to say.

But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."

We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.

She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.

I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.

To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.

People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.

I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.

I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works. 

I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.

I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:

-I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)

-I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)

-I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!

-I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.

-I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.

I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.










She is a beautiful and gentle friend.

I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.










Happy Friday!

(Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


I can understand your frustration. Back in August, a customer ordered 4 of the dog plaques I do (all different breeds) and needed one in Sept and the rest in Dec. I had to get the lumber (cherry plank) and got the one done in Sept and called to let her know it was ready. She was supposed to leave the money at a shop in town where I could deliver it the next day. When I got there, no money so I brought it back home. Did not hear anything until Feb when the shop owner called that she showed up so he gave her my number which never rang. I still have the one finished and the other three laid out to do. He called me the other day with another special order and we decided that no work until we see the money.
Dealing with the public can be extremely frustrating.
I ordered some carving patterns a while back that were downloadable. Kept waiting for the email with the patterns but never heard a thing. Waited several days and finally contacted the co to see what the holdup was. Was told that all I had to do was go to the site, log in and download the patterns. That was just miscommunication as I did not know.
Gee, I didn't intend to write a blog also. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


I never mind reading your stories too! It is nice to know I am not alone.

Yes - this happens all too often to people like us who sell their services and products. We are so eager to be accepted that we forget to use prudent business sense and do things like get deposits.

I also find that when I order from different sites, there are different rules that apply. For my site, we can program it to automatically email the patterns to customers. But we don't do that yet - we email the patterns ourselves. That way we are sure to communicate directly with our customers and I can put a short personal message in each order. It gets busy sometimes and takes some time, but to me it is worth it and we will try to do it until we no longer can. Many of our customers are older and don't like computers. This helps take the fear out of ordering digital patterns from us.

In any case, thank you for your thoughts. I am sorry it happened to you though. It is a learning process for most of us. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


Hi Sheila, it is frustrating when you put a lot of yourself into a design project and there are no bites. It doesn't mean that some where down the road, those folks who wanted the patterns won't order at a later date. Dealing with the public can be a challenge at times. I know when I had my custom sewing business it was a challenge to please some people. All in a day's work 
Enjoy the weekend - hopefully there will be some more melting of snow!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


Thanks, Anna - I know you are right.  I felt worse for my friend than I did with my own experience. After all - with working for the magazines for 17 years, you do learn to take things in stride. Editors are not always thrilled with what you do and some of them send them back for many (MANY!) changes. But it's their magazine(s) and their vision and I realized that I was just along for the ride. I still feel that way when being published. The editors have the final say.

My friend is newer to this business and perhaps a little tender. It still is no excuse for making her jump through hoops just to turn her away. I kind of know which ones she was dealing with (I am 99% sure) and I doubt I will ever submit to them or agree to work with them. There are many GOOD people and companies to work with that respect designers and artists and appreciate what they do for their craft. It is all part of the journey. 

I hope you have a nice weekend too. It is melting here, but they were calling for 10cm tomorrow. Now it is changed to mostly rain. But I will be busy inside all weekend doing some great miscellaneous things that will be fun. So it will be a good one no matter what.

Take care and have fun. I hope you get some warm weather too! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


Well put Sheila. In my case, when I have been asked to "create" an item for someone, I have always been able to start off by stating that "it will be ready when it's ready". I will not rush a project just because the person asking for it did not plan ahead, or they figure that I can stop everything else just for them. I do *not* do this to be awkward or stubborn. Due to the nature of some of the commissioned items, I explain to the customer that I will not work on the item unless I can focus *only* on that piece as I am working. If I have had something negative happen during the day, I do not want to pass along that negative energy into my carving. So, work remains halted until I am ready to continue with only positive thoughts, and those are what I want the end user to "feel" when they first see and touch the item. Sure, some people find this approach to be a bit off, but it works well for me, and for the person receiving the item. I'm sure that many of us will pick up several pieces of wood when starting a project, and then settle on the piece that "feels" right, and use that one. I just want to have my items "feel" right, and if the customer doesn't feel comfortable with that, then I recommend someone else.
As for Kepy's remarks on payment, I have found that if the customer is serious, and I have given them an explanation as to the estimated materials and hours, there is usually no problem in getting a down payment that will at least cover the materials plus a bit of my time.
-
More snow??? Well, if the scientists are correct about no 2 snowflakes are identical, imagine how many snowflake scrollsaw patterns you have around your house?

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


Thank you for your thoughts on this John. We have placed a statement on our site which reads as follows:

A note on custom requests: A good design often requires many hours of work. If you really feel you want to pursue having a custom design made (other than the custom word art product included on the site), our rates are $25 per hour and we require that you pre-pay a portion of the cost.

However, we find that people don't tend to read things and we still get lots of requests to make special patterns for little or no cost. Our mailing list is now almost at the 5000 mark, and you can imagine how difficult it would be to create special patterns to each individual's taste. We try to make patterns that will be loved by the majority of people, and we will do special orders for those who are willing to pay for our time and expertise.

I agree that if you don't have the right mind set, what we create doesn't usually meet our own expectations. Some people don't understand the emotional connection to our work.

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


I like your statement, and I think it accomplishes 2 important things.
1. It sets a reasonable baseline for you and a customer to work from when a custom item is being considered.
2. It also lets your customers know that you are willing to produce custom designs to suit their particular needs. (Many woodworkers forget to promote this aspect of their creativity.)
I think it's a win-win scenario.

Hope you aren't getting more snow . . . raining here, but snowdrops are blooming.

Enjoy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from our Disappointments*
> 
> I debated on writing today because I am not sure if I have anything very interesting to discuss today. After putting in some really long hours the past week or so, I think it is time for me to take a breath. I had to smile to myself when someone who placed an order put a note that said how anxious they were for the patterns. It really made me feel good to know that the hard work I invested was appreciated and people like the design.
> 
> It isn't always like that. I am not mentioning this out of anger or disappointment, but because my goal here with my blog is to paint a realistic picture of what it entails to run and operate a small, home-based business. There are many good days, which I love to share, but there are also some times when things don't turn out as I expected, and I think it would not be a realistic representation if I didn't share the not so positive things as well. Fortunately, they don't seem to happen too often. But I don't think that many of you would think much of me if I only talked about the great things that happened and not the failures. Not everyone loves every pattern that I make.
> 
> Creating patterns for others is like that. When you look at things logically, it just HAS to be. I have made patterns (recently, as a matter of fact) that haven't sold. I actually had a pattern last month that didn't sell even ONE copy. When I showed the project and posted it in my groups, it got lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs' and I thought I had a winner. But when I posted it in the newsletter and put it on the site, nothing came of it. Not one sold as of yet.
> 
> This happened before recently as well. Just before Christmas I previewed a pattern in one of my painting groups and everyone was (I thought!) clamoring for it. I got several email messages from people who wanted it and since it was only partially done, I decided to make a list and told the interested people that I will email them as soon as it became available (in a few days). They readily agreed and I wound up with I think eighteen names on it. It made me work harder and was great motivation.
> 
> Long story short, I finished the project and posted the pattern on the site. I made the announcement in the group and put lots of pictures of the finished pieces and kits, which were (I thought) cute. I then sent out emails to the eighteen people and waited for the orders to roll in.
> 
> They just didn't come. I think that only one person actually followed through and ordered the pattern and a kit. I had cut several kits out in anticipation of the orders and they are still there in my bin. Every time I see them, I am reminded that nothing is a 'sure thing'. I think it is a valuable lesson.
> 
> Do I think that the project was ugly? Or that people were just being 'nice'?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I do know that there were eighteen people that took the time and energy to seek me out and write me in anticipation for the pattern. It was a bit confusing.
> 
> I have thought about these things and tried to figure out what happened. Perhaps it was timing. Maybe the three days that passed from when they first asked to when the patterns were done was cutting it too close. These were holiday pieces and while we were still several weeks away from the holiday, maybe they got filled in with something else.
> 
> It could have been that people were over extended. I know how December can be. (These were Christmas items) People make lists and by the time they get to the bottom, they may see that they don't have as much to invest in things as they thought. The bills from earlier purchases start rolling in and they see the direction they may be heading and may want to put on the brakes a bit.
> 
> Or maybe it was impulse. Maybe they were delighted by the first photos of the project and after thinking a bit on it, came to their senses and thought - "maybe next year."
> 
> It is hard to say.
> 
> But it was a good lesson for me and a great reminder that nothing is a "given."
> 
> We take risks when we design. Even when we think things are sure. I had a designer friend who was commissioned to do a piece for an organization. She was on her way to a show at the time and that was stated at the beginning, but the solicitors still wanted her work. When she returned from the show, she shuffled her schedule around and busted her hump to get the piece done as quickly as possible, putting her other work on hold. When she presented the finished project, the organization rejected it, saying it just wasn't what they wanted. They backed out of the deal.
> 
> She was devastated and I was livid on her behalf. I thought it was pretty crappy of the organization to treat her that way. Her designs are darling and she definitely has her own style. I can pick her work out from a hundred pieces (and that is a GOOD thing!). I am sure the piece she did was of the same caliber as what I have become used to seeing from her. She always does quality work.
> 
> I suppose that is what prompted me to write this. It made me think of my own failure(s) mentioned above. As an artist and designer, we NEED to learn to NOT take these things personally. It is all part of the vocation we chose to follow.
> 
> To many, these disappointments could be the end for us. It may be the last straw for someone who is struggling to make things work. But for those of us who realize that everyone likes different things, it is just a mere hiccup in our road to success. It should be used as a lesson, and while it should be noted, it should not be treated with more importance than it deserves.
> 
> People are different. They like different things. I like different things than many people I know, but that is what makes me unique and makes my designs stand out from others'. Instead of looking at my differences as a curse, I have learned to embrace them and count on them to put me in a place where no one else has gone. My differences will make me successful. So will yours.
> 
> I hope the next time things don't go just the way you like, you remember this and keep moving forward. Don't let these things hold you back. Be true to yourself and follow your heart.
> 
> I suppose I DID find something to write about after all. Funny how that works.
> 
> I plan on taking the weekend to get some things tied up around here. We had an incredibly busy day yesterday with our update. It was a thrill to see how many people liked our new designs. It made me feel as if I may be somewhat on the right track. For now, anyway.
> 
> I have lots of fun things to keep me busy this weekend:
> 
> -I need to do a little sewing repair on my winter coat (It seems like a small thing, but I have been saying that for weeks! I need to just get it done!)
> 
> -I need to work on our 'organizational project' that I began showing. (Yes - we are working on it. Keith is almost done building and there has been a piece sitting in the middle of our bedroom for several weeks that I need to take time to paint. I promise a full blog or two on that result soon.)
> 
> -I needed to do some baking and cooking. I made some pecan sandies yesterday and they are incredible!
> 
> -I need to change my 'all season tree' to a spring theme. The polar theme is beautiful and may be my favorite, but it is time to change it.
> 
> -I also have gifts to make, painting to do, classes to take and a myriad of other things that get put on the side when I am 'working'.
> 
> I suppose it looks like a long list, but it is all good. Call it "spring cleaning". Whatever it is, it will feel good to do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Today is Friday the 13th, so I will show you a photo of my beautiful black kitty, Coco. The boys seem to get most of the press because Coco is much quieter and gentler than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful and gentle friend.
> 
> I am off to have another cup of coffee and a cookie or two. It is going to be a beautiful weekend. Have a great one yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> (Coffee service by April Glader of Coffee Cat Pottery. She makes absolutely wonderful pieces!)


We are getting a mix of snow and rain, but nothing is sticking. The forecast is for below freezing weather all week, but they have been known to be wrong. <grin> 

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Easter Tree*

It was still dark when I first awoke today. As I was going through my morning emails, I heard the sound of the plow going by on the road. Once again it had snowed.

We were supposed to get 10cm of additional snow on Saturday evening, but that never really materialized. We got some snow here and there, but it didnt' really stick much, as the warmer temperatures are trying to work their way here, but keep being pushed back by the unrelenting cold winter air that isn't quite ready to give in to spring.

But eventually it will. Sometimes it just takes longer than others. It was only last year when we were scheduled to be in New York the last week of March, and we were unable to go because travel was halted by a storm that left over a foot of snow on the ground and driving was out of the question for all of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. It seems that lately the warm air doesn't arrive until sometime in April, and I have learned to be patient. I look forward to seeing the green grass and full trees and being able to sit on our little deck with Pancakes to have my lunch in the sun.

Pancakes is anxious, too. The other day it was sunny and calm and I let him out there for just a bit. The wind kicked up though and soon he scuttled back inside with me. (He isn't fond of wind.) I plan to plant him a little patch of 'cat grass' this year from seeds that I got from a friend. He will like that.

It is nice to look forward to the warmer days. I try not to rush though, as before we know it another year will pass. I am fighting myself as to whether I should just start now on designing my Halloween and Christmas patterns and skip the spring and summer ones altogether. Some of my wholesalers are already calling out for autumn and Halloween things, and Christmas items can't be far behind. I have so many ideas that I am excited about that I may just jump ahead and get an early start. We will see.

I took the weekend to do lots of odds and ends that I have been meaning to do, but have been too busy. I find that I like those days and the break away from 'work' not only refreshes me, but inspires me as well.

I finished up the hand quilting on my "A Perfect World" design and took some final photos of the entire project. That was no small task, as the 17 panels each have about 4-5 elements that I wanted to show. I am in the process of creating an album and perhaps a slide show of the entire project for you all to see. I am very proud of it. I will be showing it later on this week here in the blog.

I also did some things like clean and repair my winter coat (a few buttons were loose), sort through my supplies and (once again) re-organize my cabinets. You may have noticed that re-organization is a never ending, ongoing thing with me. But that is how I like it. It has to be in order to keep our place neat and functional. I like it that way.

One big thing I did was to re-decorate my little 'all season tree'. While I love the polar theme, I thought it was time for me to do something that would be a little more spring like. After all, even if there are flurries floating around outside, it doesn't mean that we can't have it bright and cheerful inside. I think it is just what I needed.

Besides, I couldn't wait to use my new tree topper that was given to me by my good friend Susan Anderson (Suzy Q I call her) of Anderson's General Store. I met Susan through some of my painting Facebook groups and we have become good friends. She was kind enough to surprise me with this adorable piece over the winter and I knew I would love it for my Spring and Easter tree. 










It is adorable, Isn't it? I also had this bunny that Suzy made that I purchased last year:










It really brightens things up and makes me smile!

I decorated the tree using some assorted colors of bright beaded garland. I felt it went perfectly with the beautiful iridescent glass eggs that I found on Ebay over the winter. To complement them, I used the Decoupage Bunny Silhouette ornaments that I created last year. You can use any digital or scrap book paper to easily make these cute bunnies:










After I did the decoupage, I glued on some silk ribbon flowers to their neck. I had hand made the flowers myself and they make a beautiful accent. Don't you think?










I also loved how the pretty pastel colors looked with the deep colored eggs and garland. I think they went together perfectly.










I also had to add this goofy little chick that I found at Pier 1 last year. He just makes me smile!










Overall, it sure is beautiful!










It really does a lot to lift my mood and brighten up the place. I was sad that I broke one of the egg ornaments when putting it on the tree. It slipped off the branch as I was hanging it. But at least I had thought ahead and purchased four sets of five ornaments. One less wouldn't make a huge difference.

It was nice to wake up to such a bright little tree. Even though as I write there are flakes falling, I know that within a couple of weeks it will all be finished and summer will be well on its way.

These next few days I have to dedicate to paperwork. As tax time approaches, I need to finish up tallying up things and get them turned in. It is just part of the busienss. In the mean time, I will try to have other interesting things to talk about, and I will be showing the final photos of my A Perfect World embroidery sampler. I am really proud of it.

I hope you all have a wonderful week. If you are still getting snow, just know that eventually the spring will arrive.

I wish you all a wonderful week ahead!










Happy Monday!


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *My Easter Tree*
> 
> It was still dark when I first awoke today. As I was going through my morning emails, I heard the sound of the plow going by on the road. Once again it had snowed.
> 
> We were supposed to get 10cm of additional snow on Saturday evening, but that never really materialized. We got some snow here and there, but it didnt' really stick much, as the warmer temperatures are trying to work their way here, but keep being pushed back by the unrelenting cold winter air that isn't quite ready to give in to spring.
> 
> But eventually it will. Sometimes it just takes longer than others. It was only last year when we were scheduled to be in New York the last week of March, and we were unable to go because travel was halted by a storm that left over a foot of snow on the ground and driving was out of the question for all of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. It seems that lately the warm air doesn't arrive until sometime in April, and I have learned to be patient. I look forward to seeing the green grass and full trees and being able to sit on our little deck with Pancakes to have my lunch in the sun.
> 
> Pancakes is anxious, too. The other day it was sunny and calm and I let him out there for just a bit. The wind kicked up though and soon he scuttled back inside with me. (He isn't fond of wind.) I plan to plant him a little patch of 'cat grass' this year from seeds that I got from a friend. He will like that.
> 
> It is nice to look forward to the warmer days. I try not to rush though, as before we know it another year will pass. I am fighting myself as to whether I should just start now on designing my Halloween and Christmas patterns and skip the spring and summer ones altogether. Some of my wholesalers are already calling out for autumn and Halloween things, and Christmas items can't be far behind. I have so many ideas that I am excited about that I may just jump ahead and get an early start. We will see.
> 
> I took the weekend to do lots of odds and ends that I have been meaning to do, but have been too busy. I find that I like those days and the break away from 'work' not only refreshes me, but inspires me as well.
> 
> I finished up the hand quilting on my "A Perfect World" design and took some final photos of the entire project. That was no small task, as the 17 panels each have about 4-5 elements that I wanted to show. I am in the process of creating an album and perhaps a slide show of the entire project for you all to see. I am very proud of it. I will be showing it later on this week here in the blog.
> 
> I also did some things like clean and repair my winter coat (a few buttons were loose), sort through my supplies and (once again) re-organize my cabinets. You may have noticed that re-organization is a never ending, ongoing thing with me. But that is how I like it. It has to be in order to keep our place neat and functional. I like it that way.
> 
> One big thing I did was to re-decorate my little 'all season tree'. While I love the polar theme, I thought it was time for me to do something that would be a little more spring like. After all, even if there are flurries floating around outside, it doesn't mean that we can't have it bright and cheerful inside. I think it is just what I needed.
> 
> Besides, I couldn't wait to use my new tree topper that was given to me by my good friend Susan Anderson (Suzy Q I call her) of Anderson's General Store. I met Susan through some of my painting Facebook groups and we have become good friends. She was kind enough to surprise me with this adorable piece over the winter and I knew I would love it for my Spring and Easter tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable, Isn't it? I also had this bunny that Suzy made that I purchased last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really brightens things up and makes me smile!
> 
> I decorated the tree using some assorted colors of bright beaded garland. I felt it went perfectly with the beautiful iridescent glass eggs that I found on Ebay over the winter. To complement them, I used the Decoupage Bunny Silhouette ornaments that I created last year. You can use any digital or scrap book paper to easily make these cute bunnies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I did the decoupage, I glued on some silk ribbon flowers to their neck. I had hand made the flowers myself and they make a beautiful accent. Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved how the pretty pastel colors looked with the deep colored eggs and garland. I think they went together perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had to add this goofy little chick that I found at Pier 1 last year. He just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it sure is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does a lot to lift my mood and brighten up the place. I was sad that I broke one of the egg ornaments when putting it on the tree. It slipped off the branch as I was hanging it. But at least I had thought ahead and purchased four sets of five ornaments. One less wouldn't make a huge difference.
> 
> It was nice to wake up to such a bright little tree. Even though as I write there are flakes falling, I know that within a couple of weeks it will all be finished and summer will be well on its way.
> 
> These next few days I have to dedicate to paperwork. As tax time approaches, I need to finish up tallying up things and get them turned in. It is just part of the busienss. In the mean time, I will try to have other interesting things to talk about, and I will be showing the final photos of my A Perfect World embroidery sampler. I am really proud of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. If you are still getting snow, just know that eventually the spring will arrive.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!


I just like to gloat to folks back east where they have mega-snow this year … as I sit here by the pool with my laptop, in a t-shirt and shorts, I notice that the temp has risen to 80 degrees today …

How unusual to be thinking of Christmas sales already … hope your day is as good as it gets


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Easter Tree*
> 
> It was still dark when I first awoke today. As I was going through my morning emails, I heard the sound of the plow going by on the road. Once again it had snowed.
> 
> We were supposed to get 10cm of additional snow on Saturday evening, but that never really materialized. We got some snow here and there, but it didnt' really stick much, as the warmer temperatures are trying to work their way here, but keep being pushed back by the unrelenting cold winter air that isn't quite ready to give in to spring.
> 
> But eventually it will. Sometimes it just takes longer than others. It was only last year when we were scheduled to be in New York the last week of March, and we were unable to go because travel was halted by a storm that left over a foot of snow on the ground and driving was out of the question for all of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. It seems that lately the warm air doesn't arrive until sometime in April, and I have learned to be patient. I look forward to seeing the green grass and full trees and being able to sit on our little deck with Pancakes to have my lunch in the sun.
> 
> Pancakes is anxious, too. The other day it was sunny and calm and I let him out there for just a bit. The wind kicked up though and soon he scuttled back inside with me. (He isn't fond of wind.) I plan to plant him a little patch of 'cat grass' this year from seeds that I got from a friend. He will like that.
> 
> It is nice to look forward to the warmer days. I try not to rush though, as before we know it another year will pass. I am fighting myself as to whether I should just start now on designing my Halloween and Christmas patterns and skip the spring and summer ones altogether. Some of my wholesalers are already calling out for autumn and Halloween things, and Christmas items can't be far behind. I have so many ideas that I am excited about that I may just jump ahead and get an early start. We will see.
> 
> I took the weekend to do lots of odds and ends that I have been meaning to do, but have been too busy. I find that I like those days and the break away from 'work' not only refreshes me, but inspires me as well.
> 
> I finished up the hand quilting on my "A Perfect World" design and took some final photos of the entire project. That was no small task, as the 17 panels each have about 4-5 elements that I wanted to show. I am in the process of creating an album and perhaps a slide show of the entire project for you all to see. I am very proud of it. I will be showing it later on this week here in the blog.
> 
> I also did some things like clean and repair my winter coat (a few buttons were loose), sort through my supplies and (once again) re-organize my cabinets. You may have noticed that re-organization is a never ending, ongoing thing with me. But that is how I like it. It has to be in order to keep our place neat and functional. I like it that way.
> 
> One big thing I did was to re-decorate my little 'all season tree'. While I love the polar theme, I thought it was time for me to do something that would be a little more spring like. After all, even if there are flurries floating around outside, it doesn't mean that we can't have it bright and cheerful inside. I think it is just what I needed.
> 
> Besides, I couldn't wait to use my new tree topper that was given to me by my good friend Susan Anderson (Suzy Q I call her) of Anderson's General Store. I met Susan through some of my painting Facebook groups and we have become good friends. She was kind enough to surprise me with this adorable piece over the winter and I knew I would love it for my Spring and Easter tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable, Isn't it? I also had this bunny that Suzy made that I purchased last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really brightens things up and makes me smile!
> 
> I decorated the tree using some assorted colors of bright beaded garland. I felt it went perfectly with the beautiful iridescent glass eggs that I found on Ebay over the winter. To complement them, I used the Decoupage Bunny Silhouette ornaments that I created last year. You can use any digital or scrap book paper to easily make these cute bunnies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I did the decoupage, I glued on some silk ribbon flowers to their neck. I had hand made the flowers myself and they make a beautiful accent. Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved how the pretty pastel colors looked with the deep colored eggs and garland. I think they went together perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had to add this goofy little chick that I found at Pier 1 last year. He just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it sure is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does a lot to lift my mood and brighten up the place. I was sad that I broke one of the egg ornaments when putting it on the tree. It slipped off the branch as I was hanging it. But at least I had thought ahead and purchased four sets of five ornaments. One less wouldn't make a huge difference.
> 
> It was nice to wake up to such a bright little tree. Even though as I write there are flakes falling, I know that within a couple of weeks it will all be finished and summer will be well on its way.
> 
> These next few days I have to dedicate to paperwork. As tax time approaches, I need to finish up tallying up things and get them turned in. It is just part of the busienss. In the mean time, I will try to have other interesting things to talk about, and I will be showing the final photos of my A Perfect World embroidery sampler. I am really proud of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. If you are still getting snow, just know that eventually the spring will arrive.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!


Your Easter/Spring tree looks very cheerful. The tree topper is beautiful. A nice cheery sight to see as you come in from a snowy outside. Been watching on the news how Nova Scotia got hammered again this weekend. Winter will soon realize it is time to leave!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Easter Tree*
> 
> It was still dark when I first awoke today. As I was going through my morning emails, I heard the sound of the plow going by on the road. Once again it had snowed.
> 
> We were supposed to get 10cm of additional snow on Saturday evening, but that never really materialized. We got some snow here and there, but it didnt' really stick much, as the warmer temperatures are trying to work their way here, but keep being pushed back by the unrelenting cold winter air that isn't quite ready to give in to spring.
> 
> But eventually it will. Sometimes it just takes longer than others. It was only last year when we were scheduled to be in New York the last week of March, and we were unable to go because travel was halted by a storm that left over a foot of snow on the ground and driving was out of the question for all of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. It seems that lately the warm air doesn't arrive until sometime in April, and I have learned to be patient. I look forward to seeing the green grass and full trees and being able to sit on our little deck with Pancakes to have my lunch in the sun.
> 
> Pancakes is anxious, too. The other day it was sunny and calm and I let him out there for just a bit. The wind kicked up though and soon he scuttled back inside with me. (He isn't fond of wind.) I plan to plant him a little patch of 'cat grass' this year from seeds that I got from a friend. He will like that.
> 
> It is nice to look forward to the warmer days. I try not to rush though, as before we know it another year will pass. I am fighting myself as to whether I should just start now on designing my Halloween and Christmas patterns and skip the spring and summer ones altogether. Some of my wholesalers are already calling out for autumn and Halloween things, and Christmas items can't be far behind. I have so many ideas that I am excited about that I may just jump ahead and get an early start. We will see.
> 
> I took the weekend to do lots of odds and ends that I have been meaning to do, but have been too busy. I find that I like those days and the break away from 'work' not only refreshes me, but inspires me as well.
> 
> I finished up the hand quilting on my "A Perfect World" design and took some final photos of the entire project. That was no small task, as the 17 panels each have about 4-5 elements that I wanted to show. I am in the process of creating an album and perhaps a slide show of the entire project for you all to see. I am very proud of it. I will be showing it later on this week here in the blog.
> 
> I also did some things like clean and repair my winter coat (a few buttons were loose), sort through my supplies and (once again) re-organize my cabinets. You may have noticed that re-organization is a never ending, ongoing thing with me. But that is how I like it. It has to be in order to keep our place neat and functional. I like it that way.
> 
> One big thing I did was to re-decorate my little 'all season tree'. While I love the polar theme, I thought it was time for me to do something that would be a little more spring like. After all, even if there are flurries floating around outside, it doesn't mean that we can't have it bright and cheerful inside. I think it is just what I needed.
> 
> Besides, I couldn't wait to use my new tree topper that was given to me by my good friend Susan Anderson (Suzy Q I call her) of Anderson's General Store. I met Susan through some of my painting Facebook groups and we have become good friends. She was kind enough to surprise me with this adorable piece over the winter and I knew I would love it for my Spring and Easter tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is adorable, Isn't it? I also had this bunny that Suzy made that I purchased last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really brightens things up and makes me smile!
> 
> I decorated the tree using some assorted colors of bright beaded garland. I felt it went perfectly with the beautiful iridescent glass eggs that I found on Ebay over the winter. To complement them, I used the Decoupage Bunny Silhouette ornaments that I created last year. You can use any digital or scrap book paper to easily make these cute bunnies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I did the decoupage, I glued on some silk ribbon flowers to their neck. I had hand made the flowers myself and they make a beautiful accent. Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved how the pretty pastel colors looked with the deep colored eggs and garland. I think they went together perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had to add this goofy little chick that I found at Pier 1 last year. He just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it sure is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does a lot to lift my mood and brighten up the place. I was sad that I broke one of the egg ornaments when putting it on the tree. It slipped off the branch as I was hanging it. But at least I had thought ahead and purchased four sets of five ornaments. One less wouldn't make a huge difference.
> 
> It was nice to wake up to such a bright little tree. Even though as I write there are flakes falling, I know that within a couple of weeks it will all be finished and summer will be well on its way.
> 
> These next few days I have to dedicate to paperwork. As tax time approaches, I need to finish up tallying up things and get them turned in. It is just part of the busienss. In the mean time, I will try to have other interesting things to talk about, and I will be showing the final photos of my A Perfect World embroidery sampler. I am really proud of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week. If you are still getting snow, just know that eventually the spring will arrive.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!


That's OK Grumpy - I am glad you are enjoying your warm weather. What a nice thing to hear. 

Yes - I have to start thinking ahead. There are lots of people who like to get their holiday gifts planned out early and many of my customers do items for craft shows. We NEED to be ahead of the game - nearly half a year ahead actually. 

Thank you Anna for your kind comments. We must have dodged another bullet because we really didn't get much. What we did get melted already. Keith and I went for a walk last night and it was crisp and clear. Very pretty.

Spring will come soon. I am sure of it! 

Have a great St. Patrick's day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organization Progress*

Good day to everyone. Today is going to be another one of those 'odds and ends' days. I really think that the entire week will be like that. After getting so many little things accomplished over the weekend, I think I am on a roll and while I have other designs in mind, I really want that progress to continue. It feels so good seeing things finding their place around here, and while most people moan and groan a bit about organizing, I think that once we start the organizational ball rolling, it is hard to stop.

I often am asked how I can accomplish so much and still stay organized. My answer to them is that getting organized is not a one time event - it needs to be a way of life. I guess I have always been like that. I remember when I was growing up as a teenager I always liked to have my room neat and clean. I wasn't obsessive or anything like that (after all - I was a teen with better things to do!) but for the most part, we always kept our room pretty neat. No piles of clothes or 'stuff' everywhere. No large accumulation of junk. For us, Saturday was 'cleaning day' around our house and my sister and I each had designated chores of things that we had to do before we were able to enjoy our weekend. These included dusting and vacuuming certain rooms, cleaning our own room and bathroom, and even doing our own laundry. I honestly remember having to do my own clothes from way back when I was in grammar school. My mom worked a full time job and even back then we had our list of chores we had to do after school and on weekends. As we were older, my sister and I even started our own dinner, as my mom didn't get home until about 5:30 or 6pm, and if we wanted to eat on time, it was up to us to get the evening meal going. I think that was a good thing though as I look back, as it taught us lots of good habits and also responsibility. We rarely ate fast food and going to a resturant was a TREAT!

And lots of those habits really stuck with me throughout my life. I love living and working in a clean environment. Sure - there is sometimes a few things out here and there. Especially if we are working on a particular project. But even that little bit of clutter has a place or a shelf where we can quickly tuck it away if we like and get it out of sight. Both Keith and I have been told more than once how neat our place always is - even when we are in the midst of working. I like it that way, and it is nice to know that we are rarely ten or fifteen minutes away from having our place looking really good. It has become a lifestyle for us that in the long run makes us more productive.

We are still working on the organizational project that I started to show last January. Like most other things, we have had to weave it through our regular work and other projects, so it has been taking a while. But we have "Phase 1" finished, and I can show you that.

For those of you who missed, here is how we began. We call this our "wall of electronics" and it includes from left to right speakers, Keith's computer, television monitor and stand which holds the amplifiers, modem, phone module, router, more speakers, My computer and finally our printer and scanner. We had just left them on the floor because ever since I got my new computer case, which is much larger than my old case, things didn't fit in the small stand we had:










Here is a close up of my computer and the printer and scanner:










It's not a great picture, but you can see it looks rather messy and sloppy. So Keith built this stand which will ultimately hold the new (much larger) printer, BOTH our computer CPU's and in the middle, the modem, router and phone module:










I painted it with DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint:










And it looks great!

We moved it into place, but for the moment, we only have my computer and the new printer on it. Moving all the wires is a monumental task, and Keith is waiting until the second piece (the TV stand which will hold the amplifiers) is complete, as well as the new sub woofer speakers (the huge black speakers on the bottom are going). The taller speakers are new as of last year. Keith built them and they sound wonderful, but he wanted smaller, more efficient subs that he is nearly done with now.

So here is the results of the new stand for the computers, although only my computer and our printer is installed:










It is quite an improvement, I think. Even though you see the wires through it now, once Keiths computer is in there, it will look much neater, as will the other components. It will look much less like 'dorm room electronics' and a bit more high tech and sleek. You will just have to come back and see.

But everything takes time, and every step may not be exciting to watch. So there will be days like this when I will have little to report besides a few pictures. Unlike my wood projects that have hundreds of cuts or my stitching projects that LOOK like they took hours to do, this simplification takes a bit of time, but the final results looks much more minimal. But that is the goal. 

I will keep you posted on everything as it progresses. I am excited so far as to how it looks and I think that the result will be pretty nice. It already looks so much neater and cleaner. It is very much worth the effort. I think that having a clean and neat environment really helps raise our productivity no matter what we love to do - woodworking or painting. It is really worth the time invested to keep things clean and organized.

That is where I will end today. I have paperwork to tackle today and other odds and ends to finish up. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and I hope this inspires you to do your own organizing and spring cleaning. Then when the nice weather finally does arrive, you will have time to enjoy it.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Organization Progress*
> 
> Good day to everyone. Today is going to be another one of those 'odds and ends' days. I really think that the entire week will be like that. After getting so many little things accomplished over the weekend, I think I am on a roll and while I have other designs in mind, I really want that progress to continue. It feels so good seeing things finding their place around here, and while most people moan and groan a bit about organizing, I think that once we start the organizational ball rolling, it is hard to stop.
> 
> I often am asked how I can accomplish so much and still stay organized. My answer to them is that getting organized is not a one time event - it needs to be a way of life. I guess I have always been like that. I remember when I was growing up as a teenager I always liked to have my room neat and clean. I wasn't obsessive or anything like that (after all - I was a teen with better things to do!) but for the most part, we always kept our room pretty neat. No piles of clothes or 'stuff' everywhere. No large accumulation of junk. For us, Saturday was 'cleaning day' around our house and my sister and I each had designated chores of things that we had to do before we were able to enjoy our weekend. These included dusting and vacuuming certain rooms, cleaning our own room and bathroom, and even doing our own laundry. I honestly remember having to do my own clothes from way back when I was in grammar school. My mom worked a full time job and even back then we had our list of chores we had to do after school and on weekends. As we were older, my sister and I even started our own dinner, as my mom didn't get home until about 5:30 or 6pm, and if we wanted to eat on time, it was up to us to get the evening meal going. I think that was a good thing though as I look back, as it taught us lots of good habits and also responsibility. We rarely ate fast food and going to a resturant was a TREAT!
> 
> And lots of those habits really stuck with me throughout my life. I love living and working in a clean environment. Sure - there is sometimes a few things out here and there. Especially if we are working on a particular project. But even that little bit of clutter has a place or a shelf where we can quickly tuck it away if we like and get it out of sight. Both Keith and I have been told more than once how neat our place always is - even when we are in the midst of working. I like it that way, and it is nice to know that we are rarely ten or fifteen minutes away from having our place looking really good. It has become a lifestyle for us that in the long run makes us more productive.
> 
> We are still working on the organizational project that I started to show last January. Like most other things, we have had to weave it through our regular work and other projects, so it has been taking a while. But we have "Phase 1" finished, and I can show you that.
> 
> For those of you who missed, here is how we began. We call this our "wall of electronics" and it includes from left to right speakers, Keith's computer, television monitor and stand which holds the amplifiers, modem, phone module, router, more speakers, My computer and finally our printer and scanner. We had just left them on the floor because ever since I got my new computer case, which is much larger than my old case, things didn't fit in the small stand we had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of my computer and the printer and scanner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great picture, but you can see it looks rather messy and sloppy. So Keith built this stand which will ultimately hold the new (much larger) printer, BOTH our computer CPU's and in the middle, the modem, router and phone module:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it with DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks great!
> 
> We moved it into place, but for the moment, we only have my computer and the new printer on it. Moving all the wires is a monumental task, and Keith is waiting until the second piece (the TV stand which will hold the amplifiers) is complete, as well as the new sub woofer speakers (the huge black speakers on the bottom are going). The taller speakers are new as of last year. Keith built them and they sound wonderful, but he wanted smaller, more efficient subs that he is nearly done with now.
> 
> So here is the results of the new stand for the computers, although only my computer and our printer is installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite an improvement, I think. Even though you see the wires through it now, once Keiths computer is in there, it will look much neater, as will the other components. It will look much less like 'dorm room electronics' and a bit more high tech and sleek. You will just have to come back and see.
> 
> But everything takes time, and every step may not be exciting to watch. So there will be days like this when I will have little to report besides a few pictures. Unlike my wood projects that have hundreds of cuts or my stitching projects that LOOK like they took hours to do, this simplification takes a bit of time, but the final results looks much more minimal. But that is the goal.
> 
> I will keep you posted on everything as it progresses. I am excited so far as to how it looks and I think that the result will be pretty nice. It already looks so much neater and cleaner. It is very much worth the effort. I think that having a clean and neat environment really helps raise our productivity no matter what we love to do - woodworking or painting. It is really worth the time invested to keep things clean and organized.
> 
> That is where I will end today. I have paperwork to tackle today and other odds and ends to finish up. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and I hope this inspires you to do your own organizing and spring cleaning. Then when the nice weather finally does arrive, you will have time to enjoy it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Happy St. Pats Day to you & Keith. I'm gonna raise a pint o Guinness to all my family and friends some time today. Cheers…............."clink"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organization Progress*
> 
> Good day to everyone. Today is going to be another one of those 'odds and ends' days. I really think that the entire week will be like that. After getting so many little things accomplished over the weekend, I think I am on a roll and while I have other designs in mind, I really want that progress to continue. It feels so good seeing things finding their place around here, and while most people moan and groan a bit about organizing, I think that once we start the organizational ball rolling, it is hard to stop.
> 
> I often am asked how I can accomplish so much and still stay organized. My answer to them is that getting organized is not a one time event - it needs to be a way of life. I guess I have always been like that. I remember when I was growing up as a teenager I always liked to have my room neat and clean. I wasn't obsessive or anything like that (after all - I was a teen with better things to do!) but for the most part, we always kept our room pretty neat. No piles of clothes or 'stuff' everywhere. No large accumulation of junk. For us, Saturday was 'cleaning day' around our house and my sister and I each had designated chores of things that we had to do before we were able to enjoy our weekend. These included dusting and vacuuming certain rooms, cleaning our own room and bathroom, and even doing our own laundry. I honestly remember having to do my own clothes from way back when I was in grammar school. My mom worked a full time job and even back then we had our list of chores we had to do after school and on weekends. As we were older, my sister and I even started our own dinner, as my mom didn't get home until about 5:30 or 6pm, and if we wanted to eat on time, it was up to us to get the evening meal going. I think that was a good thing though as I look back, as it taught us lots of good habits and also responsibility. We rarely ate fast food and going to a resturant was a TREAT!
> 
> And lots of those habits really stuck with me throughout my life. I love living and working in a clean environment. Sure - there is sometimes a few things out here and there. Especially if we are working on a particular project. But even that little bit of clutter has a place or a shelf where we can quickly tuck it away if we like and get it out of sight. Both Keith and I have been told more than once how neat our place always is - even when we are in the midst of working. I like it that way, and it is nice to know that we are rarely ten or fifteen minutes away from having our place looking really good. It has become a lifestyle for us that in the long run makes us more productive.
> 
> We are still working on the organizational project that I started to show last January. Like most other things, we have had to weave it through our regular work and other projects, so it has been taking a while. But we have "Phase 1" finished, and I can show you that.
> 
> For those of you who missed, here is how we began. We call this our "wall of electronics" and it includes from left to right speakers, Keith's computer, television monitor and stand which holds the amplifiers, modem, phone module, router, more speakers, My computer and finally our printer and scanner. We had just left them on the floor because ever since I got my new computer case, which is much larger than my old case, things didn't fit in the small stand we had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of my computer and the printer and scanner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great picture, but you can see it looks rather messy and sloppy. So Keith built this stand which will ultimately hold the new (much larger) printer, BOTH our computer CPU's and in the middle, the modem, router and phone module:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it with DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks great!
> 
> We moved it into place, but for the moment, we only have my computer and the new printer on it. Moving all the wires is a monumental task, and Keith is waiting until the second piece (the TV stand which will hold the amplifiers) is complete, as well as the new sub woofer speakers (the huge black speakers on the bottom are going). The taller speakers are new as of last year. Keith built them and they sound wonderful, but he wanted smaller, more efficient subs that he is nearly done with now.
> 
> So here is the results of the new stand for the computers, although only my computer and our printer is installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite an improvement, I think. Even though you see the wires through it now, once Keiths computer is in there, it will look much neater, as will the other components. It will look much less like 'dorm room electronics' and a bit more high tech and sleek. You will just have to come back and see.
> 
> But everything takes time, and every step may not be exciting to watch. So there will be days like this when I will have little to report besides a few pictures. Unlike my wood projects that have hundreds of cuts or my stitching projects that LOOK like they took hours to do, this simplification takes a bit of time, but the final results looks much more minimal. But that is the goal.
> 
> I will keep you posted on everything as it progresses. I am excited so far as to how it looks and I think that the result will be pretty nice. It already looks so much neater and cleaner. It is very much worth the effort. I think that having a clean and neat environment really helps raise our productivity no matter what we love to do - woodworking or painting. It is really worth the time invested to keep things clean and organized.
> 
> That is where I will end today. I have paperwork to tackle today and other odds and ends to finish up. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and I hope this inspires you to do your own organizing and spring cleaning. Then when the nice weather finally does arrive, you will have time to enjoy it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!












Same to you, Roger! Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Organization Progress*
> 
> Good day to everyone. Today is going to be another one of those 'odds and ends' days. I really think that the entire week will be like that. After getting so many little things accomplished over the weekend, I think I am on a roll and while I have other designs in mind, I really want that progress to continue. It feels so good seeing things finding their place around here, and while most people moan and groan a bit about organizing, I think that once we start the organizational ball rolling, it is hard to stop.
> 
> I often am asked how I can accomplish so much and still stay organized. My answer to them is that getting organized is not a one time event - it needs to be a way of life. I guess I have always been like that. I remember when I was growing up as a teenager I always liked to have my room neat and clean. I wasn't obsessive or anything like that (after all - I was a teen with better things to do!) but for the most part, we always kept our room pretty neat. No piles of clothes or 'stuff' everywhere. No large accumulation of junk. For us, Saturday was 'cleaning day' around our house and my sister and I each had designated chores of things that we had to do before we were able to enjoy our weekend. These included dusting and vacuuming certain rooms, cleaning our own room and bathroom, and even doing our own laundry. I honestly remember having to do my own clothes from way back when I was in grammar school. My mom worked a full time job and even back then we had our list of chores we had to do after school and on weekends. As we were older, my sister and I even started our own dinner, as my mom didn't get home until about 5:30 or 6pm, and if we wanted to eat on time, it was up to us to get the evening meal going. I think that was a good thing though as I look back, as it taught us lots of good habits and also responsibility. We rarely ate fast food and going to a resturant was a TREAT!
> 
> And lots of those habits really stuck with me throughout my life. I love living and working in a clean environment. Sure - there is sometimes a few things out here and there. Especially if we are working on a particular project. But even that little bit of clutter has a place or a shelf where we can quickly tuck it away if we like and get it out of sight. Both Keith and I have been told more than once how neat our place always is - even when we are in the midst of working. I like it that way, and it is nice to know that we are rarely ten or fifteen minutes away from having our place looking really good. It has become a lifestyle for us that in the long run makes us more productive.
> 
> We are still working on the organizational project that I started to show last January. Like most other things, we have had to weave it through our regular work and other projects, so it has been taking a while. But we have "Phase 1" finished, and I can show you that.
> 
> For those of you who missed, here is how we began. We call this our "wall of electronics" and it includes from left to right speakers, Keith's computer, television monitor and stand which holds the amplifiers, modem, phone module, router, more speakers, My computer and finally our printer and scanner. We had just left them on the floor because ever since I got my new computer case, which is much larger than my old case, things didn't fit in the small stand we had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of my computer and the printer and scanner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great picture, but you can see it looks rather messy and sloppy. So Keith built this stand which will ultimately hold the new (much larger) printer, BOTH our computer CPU's and in the middle, the modem, router and phone module:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it with DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks great!
> 
> We moved it into place, but for the moment, we only have my computer and the new printer on it. Moving all the wires is a monumental task, and Keith is waiting until the second piece (the TV stand which will hold the amplifiers) is complete, as well as the new sub woofer speakers (the huge black speakers on the bottom are going). The taller speakers are new as of last year. Keith built them and they sound wonderful, but he wanted smaller, more efficient subs that he is nearly done with now.
> 
> So here is the results of the new stand for the computers, although only my computer and our printer is installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite an improvement, I think. Even though you see the wires through it now, once Keiths computer is in there, it will look much neater, as will the other components. It will look much less like 'dorm room electronics' and a bit more high tech and sleek. You will just have to come back and see.
> 
> But everything takes time, and every step may not be exciting to watch. So there will be days like this when I will have little to report besides a few pictures. Unlike my wood projects that have hundreds of cuts or my stitching projects that LOOK like they took hours to do, this simplification takes a bit of time, but the final results looks much more minimal. But that is the goal.
> 
> I will keep you posted on everything as it progresses. I am excited so far as to how it looks and I think that the result will be pretty nice. It already looks so much neater and cleaner. It is very much worth the effort. I think that having a clean and neat environment really helps raise our productivity no matter what we love to do - woodworking or painting. It is really worth the time invested to keep things clean and organized.
> 
> That is where I will end today. I have paperwork to tackle today and other odds and ends to finish up. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and I hope this inspires you to do your own organizing and spring cleaning. Then when the nice weather finally does arrive, you will have time to enjoy it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Happy St. Patrick's Day! Happy organizing!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organization Progress*
> 
> Good day to everyone. Today is going to be another one of those 'odds and ends' days. I really think that the entire week will be like that. After getting so many little things accomplished over the weekend, I think I am on a roll and while I have other designs in mind, I really want that progress to continue. It feels so good seeing things finding their place around here, and while most people moan and groan a bit about organizing, I think that once we start the organizational ball rolling, it is hard to stop.
> 
> I often am asked how I can accomplish so much and still stay organized. My answer to them is that getting organized is not a one time event - it needs to be a way of life. I guess I have always been like that. I remember when I was growing up as a teenager I always liked to have my room neat and clean. I wasn't obsessive or anything like that (after all - I was a teen with better things to do!) but for the most part, we always kept our room pretty neat. No piles of clothes or 'stuff' everywhere. No large accumulation of junk. For us, Saturday was 'cleaning day' around our house and my sister and I each had designated chores of things that we had to do before we were able to enjoy our weekend. These included dusting and vacuuming certain rooms, cleaning our own room and bathroom, and even doing our own laundry. I honestly remember having to do my own clothes from way back when I was in grammar school. My mom worked a full time job and even back then we had our list of chores we had to do after school and on weekends. As we were older, my sister and I even started our own dinner, as my mom didn't get home until about 5:30 or 6pm, and if we wanted to eat on time, it was up to us to get the evening meal going. I think that was a good thing though as I look back, as it taught us lots of good habits and also responsibility. We rarely ate fast food and going to a resturant was a TREAT!
> 
> And lots of those habits really stuck with me throughout my life. I love living and working in a clean environment. Sure - there is sometimes a few things out here and there. Especially if we are working on a particular project. But even that little bit of clutter has a place or a shelf where we can quickly tuck it away if we like and get it out of sight. Both Keith and I have been told more than once how neat our place always is - even when we are in the midst of working. I like it that way, and it is nice to know that we are rarely ten or fifteen minutes away from having our place looking really good. It has become a lifestyle for us that in the long run makes us more productive.
> 
> We are still working on the organizational project that I started to show last January. Like most other things, we have had to weave it through our regular work and other projects, so it has been taking a while. But we have "Phase 1" finished, and I can show you that.
> 
> For those of you who missed, here is how we began. We call this our "wall of electronics" and it includes from left to right speakers, Keith's computer, television monitor and stand which holds the amplifiers, modem, phone module, router, more speakers, My computer and finally our printer and scanner. We had just left them on the floor because ever since I got my new computer case, which is much larger than my old case, things didn't fit in the small stand we had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of my computer and the printer and scanner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great picture, but you can see it looks rather messy and sloppy. So Keith built this stand which will ultimately hold the new (much larger) printer, BOTH our computer CPU's and in the middle, the modem, router and phone module:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it with DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks great!
> 
> We moved it into place, but for the moment, we only have my computer and the new printer on it. Moving all the wires is a monumental task, and Keith is waiting until the second piece (the TV stand which will hold the amplifiers) is complete, as well as the new sub woofer speakers (the huge black speakers on the bottom are going). The taller speakers are new as of last year. Keith built them and they sound wonderful, but he wanted smaller, more efficient subs that he is nearly done with now.
> 
> So here is the results of the new stand for the computers, although only my computer and our printer is installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite an improvement, I think. Even though you see the wires through it now, once Keiths computer is in there, it will look much neater, as will the other components. It will look much less like 'dorm room electronics' and a bit more high tech and sleek. You will just have to come back and see.
> 
> But everything takes time, and every step may not be exciting to watch. So there will be days like this when I will have little to report besides a few pictures. Unlike my wood projects that have hundreds of cuts or my stitching projects that LOOK like they took hours to do, this simplification takes a bit of time, but the final results looks much more minimal. But that is the goal.
> 
> I will keep you posted on everything as it progresses. I am excited so far as to how it looks and I think that the result will be pretty nice. It already looks so much neater and cleaner. It is very much worth the effort. I think that having a clean and neat environment really helps raise our productivity no matter what we love to do - woodworking or painting. It is really worth the time invested to keep things clean and organized.
> 
> That is where I will end today. I have paperwork to tackle today and other odds and ends to finish up. I hope you all have a wonderful day today and I hope this inspires you to do your own organizing and spring cleaning. Then when the nice weather finally does arrive, you will have time to enjoy it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I am having fun Anna. The same to you! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Uncle!"*

We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."

Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.

I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.

It is time to get 'er done.

So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .

But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:



















That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.

So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.

I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.

First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.










br>
His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.

I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.

First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:










It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.










And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:










His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.

Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.

I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.

Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## johnstoneb

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Don't feel to alone. I just did my taxes Sunday finally. Put it off as long as I could.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Yep Bruce. Death and taxes. Hopefully I will be able to starve off death as long as possible. We all know that we can't do that with the taxes though. 

Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Oh, I feel so sorry for you! More snow! Friday is officially the first day of Spring. It's coming!
Keith's new designs look great.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


My sympathies re the snow. Don't imagine it helps, but we haven't been able to see any whales here either.
Spring is coming . . . Just shipped it off to you yesterday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you for your sympathies both Anna and John. You know - I am on the border of "whining" in the blog I just posted. I am trying to keep busy here and not feel anxious about the additional snow (that is still falling as I write this morning) I must say though - looking at my little happy tree with the bright pastel bunnies and eggs does lift my spirits. And here is something positive - not ONCE have we lost power this winter. Kudos to Nova Scotia Power! 

As with anything, things happen when they are supposed to and for reasons unknown to us. This too shall thaw and it will be warm again one day. 

Have a great one! Sheila


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Egad! I would have an acute case of cabin fever by now, but there is hope, a friend of mine in Montana says that spring is near … he can see his bird bath again.
I enjoyed looking at your Easter goodies, thanks for sharing.
I was thinking of sending you a box of warm Arizona weather, but I see that Druid beat me to it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Uncle!"*
> 
> We awoke this morning to yet another "blizzard". I have lost count as to how many blizzards we have already had this season. They forecast it yesterday, and I laughed mockingly to myself thinking - "here we go again, with all these scare tactics."
> 
> Keith went to Halifax yesterday He had to go pick up a few things. Usually I would take the trip with him - especially now when I have been pretty much tied to the house for the past three months - but responsibility got the best of me and I knew I had a bit of paperwork to do in order to complete my taxes. (Yes - I know ! I should have done them already probably!) It isn't that it is difficult of not "organized". As I covered in yesterdays' post, I am a pretty organized gal. But the actual process of tallying the numbers and figures is something that ranks just under going for my annual dentist's appointment or physical to me. It kind of sucks.
> 
> I keep trying to convince myself that "numbers are my friends", but I haven't been able to do so yet. The creative side of my brain has wanted to take over and we all know that being 'creative' with our number is something that can get us into a lot of trouble. The more cut and dry the better. Numbers don't lie. And while I should be happy when I see the numbers for last year, (which was our best year yet! YAY!) I can't help but do just about everything I can to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> It is time to get 'er done.
> 
> So what better time to figure taxes than during yet another blizzard? I may as well get all the "ick" done at once. Then I can be cheerful and happy as the birds once again awake me with the morning sun. . .
> 
> But that will be later. For now, here is what I am seeing as I look out my door this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hint of grass that I saw yesterday is once again covered by about 6 inches of new snow. And since I took the photos a couple of minutes ago, the wind kicked up again and I can barely see across the road. Everything is closed in our area. Even the gas stations and the grocery stores. (I wonder if Timmy's is open?) I guess it is an excuse to miss the gym anyway. But I'll tell you - it is time to say "UNCLE" and put this nonsense to an end. Even me who loves winter has had just about enough. I am ready for sun and sand and long walks in the woods. And drives with the top down. And whales. I want to go see the whales this summer.
> 
> So I am sorry for the "Blahg" today. It is reflecting my own "blah-ness" I am afraid. But we have supplies and we are warm and safe and there is plenty for me to do. Even if we lose power, I can forge ahead on some new spring things. I told myself that I will only torment myself for a half a day at a time, and as long as my numbers are done by the beginning of next week, I will be fine.  That's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> I did want to show you all some of our new and Easter themed patterns. With Easter just a couple of weeks away, we probably won't do another newsletter until right before the holiday. I will take these couple of 'in between' days to showcase some of our nice Easter and spring patterns that you all my like.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new word art set that is available on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br>
> His SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence and Success plaques would be appropriate just about any time of the year. As with his other sets, they are available as single patterns or as a money-saving set.
> 
> I also wanted to show some cute project patterns for Easter, or any time of the year.
> 
> First up is this little layered basket pattern that I created last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my SLD450 Layered Sprintime Basket pattern and can be used for Easter, or all spring and summer long. It has a cute alternate handle with the silhouette of a bunny on it that would make a wonderful centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today, I want to show this adorable set of ornaments that Keith designed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK307 - 12 Playful Easter Ornaments pattern is fast and fun and could be stack cut so you can make lots of them for last minute gifts. They are all fun projects that you can do while stuck in the house and dreaming of warmer weather.
> 
> Well - that will be all for today. I could go on and on (and on!) in order to avoid the inevitable, but the sooner I attack my task at hand, the sooner it will be behind me and I will be in the clear until next year.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today, no matter what Mother Nature is bringing your way. I spoke with my daughter yesterday and she is enjoying high 60's and low 70's. I am glad that the Midwest has finally gotten a break. My friends in New Brunswick have been hit harder than we have however. We hope that spring will come to Canada soon.
> 
> Have a great day! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks so much Gurmpy! Arizona always looks so beautiful! I need to visit there once at least! Enjoy your warm and beautiful spring! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Be Careful What You Wish For *

It is snowing today.

Again.

(Or should I say *still*?)

I always fancied myself to try not to be one who complains about things that we have no control over. I think the weather falls under that category. In my eyes, we have two choices - either deal with it, or move somewhere else.

Since I don't see myself moving anytime soon, I think that I need to suck it up and take a breath and use this 'indoor time' wisely to do other things. And I plan to do that.

Yesterday Keith shoveled the additional foot of snow that had accumulated at the end of our driveway at about 3pm. The entire area was closed. The bank and post office were closed. Most of the businesses were closed. Even the grocery stores were closed. But Keith wanted to go to his mom's to work on some things in the shop there, so bound and determined, he shoveled:










As I watched him shovel, I couldn't help but feel a bit worried. But knowing him, I knew that he woudl go. And go he did.

He made it there safe and sound and I had a quiet afternoon/evening to work on my paper work. It all worked out well.

When he returned home, a little after midnight, he had told me that he barely got in the driveway. I had been snowing off and on since he left, but they were doing a pretty good job of keeping the roads passable. Of course, our driveway was a different story. His little Sunfire may be not the prettiest car in the world, but it is like a little tank and for the six years that I have known him, it has never let us down. It didn't this time either, and he made it to his parking space with little trouble, through another several inches of snow.

When I awoke this morning, it was (and IS!) once again snowing. I looked out to the driveway and saw that Simone, our landlord, wasn't as fortunate as Kieth. Her car was stuck, as is our friend Lee's. Lee worked the night shift and comes home around 7am. His car is in about 18 inches of snow. There is a little traffic jam at the end of our driveway where Kieth just shoveled.










It is no better to the other side. After spending most of the day shoveling his driveway, our neighbor to the south seems to have just given up:










After all - what's the point?

I seem to have "Lara's Theme" playing over and over in my head these days. I am glad we have heat, water, food and are all good and comfortable. I suppose it is a good time to get paperwork done, and I made great progress yesterday. I plan to do it again today.

I spent the evening watching a moving and working on a new project for myself. I needed something besides numbers to fill my evening and I was surrounded by three loving cats. What I am working on is going to be cool (I think!) and it is a good distraction from the growing blanket of white outside.










The photo isn't great, but you will see more later on.

As someone who really doesn't mind the snow or four seasons, I must admit that I am a bit weary. It is times like this that I know I need to be patient and happy and that is just what I am going to do. I feel bad for those who are struggling because of the snow. Halifax got over two feet additional snow yesterday. I have to be grateful that it didn't come the previous day when Keith was driving there and back. I would have been worried even more.

Tomorrow Spring will arrive! I can be pretty sure that I will not wake up to beautiful green grasses and blossoms blooming. But eventually, the snow will melt and the warm weather will be here and our world here will be green again. Until then, I just need to enjoy the good things that I have here and maybe make a pot of chili.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Careful What You Wish For *
> 
> It is snowing today.
> 
> Again.
> 
> (Or should I say *still*?)
> 
> I always fancied myself to try not to be one who complains about things that we have no control over. I think the weather falls under that category. In my eyes, we have two choices - either deal with it, or move somewhere else.
> 
> Since I don't see myself moving anytime soon, I think that I need to suck it up and take a breath and use this 'indoor time' wisely to do other things. And I plan to do that.
> 
> Yesterday Keith shoveled the additional foot of snow that had accumulated at the end of our driveway at about 3pm. The entire area was closed. The bank and post office were closed. Most of the businesses were closed. Even the grocery stores were closed. But Keith wanted to go to his mom's to work on some things in the shop there, so bound and determined, he shoveled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I watched him shovel, I couldn't help but feel a bit worried. But knowing him, I knew that he woudl go. And go he did.
> 
> He made it there safe and sound and I had a quiet afternoon/evening to work on my paper work. It all worked out well.
> 
> When he returned home, a little after midnight, he had told me that he barely got in the driveway. I had been snowing off and on since he left, but they were doing a pretty good job of keeping the roads passable. Of course, our driveway was a different story. His little Sunfire may be not the prettiest car in the world, but it is like a little tank and for the six years that I have known him, it has never let us down. It didn't this time either, and he made it to his parking space with little trouble, through another several inches of snow.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was (and IS!) once again snowing. I looked out to the driveway and saw that Simone, our landlord, wasn't as fortunate as Kieth. Her car was stuck, as is our friend Lee's. Lee worked the night shift and comes home around 7am. His car is in about 18 inches of snow. There is a little traffic jam at the end of our driveway where Kieth just shoveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is no better to the other side. After spending most of the day shoveling his driveway, our neighbor to the south seems to have just given up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all - what's the point?
> 
> I seem to have "Lara's Theme" playing over and over in my head these days. I am glad we have heat, water, food and are all good and comfortable. I suppose it is a good time to get paperwork done, and I made great progress yesterday. I plan to do it again today.
> 
> I spent the evening watching a moving and working on a new project for myself. I needed something besides numbers to fill my evening and I was surrounded by three loving cats. What I am working on is going to be cool (I think!) and it is a good distraction from the growing blanket of white outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo isn't great, but you will see more later on.
> 
> As someone who really doesn't mind the snow or four seasons, I must admit that I am a bit weary. It is times like this that I know I need to be patient and happy and that is just what I am going to do. I feel bad for those who are struggling because of the snow. Halifax got over two feet additional snow yesterday. I have to be grateful that it didn't come the previous day when Keith was driving there and back. I would have been worried even more.
> 
> Tomorrow Spring will arrive! I can be pretty sure that I will not wake up to beautiful green grasses and blossoms blooming. But eventually, the snow will melt and the warm weather will be here and our world here will be green again. Until then, I just need to enjoy the good things that I have here and maybe make a pot of chili.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Your new project looks intriguing. Looking forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Careful What You Wish For *
> 
> It is snowing today.
> 
> Again.
> 
> (Or should I say *still*?)
> 
> I always fancied myself to try not to be one who complains about things that we have no control over. I think the weather falls under that category. In my eyes, we have two choices - either deal with it, or move somewhere else.
> 
> Since I don't see myself moving anytime soon, I think that I need to suck it up and take a breath and use this 'indoor time' wisely to do other things. And I plan to do that.
> 
> Yesterday Keith shoveled the additional foot of snow that had accumulated at the end of our driveway at about 3pm. The entire area was closed. The bank and post office were closed. Most of the businesses were closed. Even the grocery stores were closed. But Keith wanted to go to his mom's to work on some things in the shop there, so bound and determined, he shoveled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I watched him shovel, I couldn't help but feel a bit worried. But knowing him, I knew that he woudl go. And go he did.
> 
> He made it there safe and sound and I had a quiet afternoon/evening to work on my paper work. It all worked out well.
> 
> When he returned home, a little after midnight, he had told me that he barely got in the driveway. I had been snowing off and on since he left, but they were doing a pretty good job of keeping the roads passable. Of course, our driveway was a different story. His little Sunfire may be not the prettiest car in the world, but it is like a little tank and for the six years that I have known him, it has never let us down. It didn't this time either, and he made it to his parking space with little trouble, through another several inches of snow.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was (and IS!) once again snowing. I looked out to the driveway and saw that Simone, our landlord, wasn't as fortunate as Kieth. Her car was stuck, as is our friend Lee's. Lee worked the night shift and comes home around 7am. His car is in about 18 inches of snow. There is a little traffic jam at the end of our driveway where Kieth just shoveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is no better to the other side. After spending most of the day shoveling his driveway, our neighbor to the south seems to have just given up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all - what's the point?
> 
> I seem to have "Lara's Theme" playing over and over in my head these days. I am glad we have heat, water, food and are all good and comfortable. I suppose it is a good time to get paperwork done, and I made great progress yesterday. I plan to do it again today.
> 
> I spent the evening watching a moving and working on a new project for myself. I needed something besides numbers to fill my evening and I was surrounded by three loving cats. What I am working on is going to be cool (I think!) and it is a good distraction from the growing blanket of white outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo isn't great, but you will see more later on.
> 
> As someone who really doesn't mind the snow or four seasons, I must admit that I am a bit weary. It is times like this that I know I need to be patient and happy and that is just what I am going to do. I feel bad for those who are struggling because of the snow. Halifax got over two feet additional snow yesterday. I have to be grateful that it didn't come the previous day when Keith was driving there and back. I would have been worried even more.
> 
> Tomorrow Spring will arrive! I can be pretty sure that I will not wake up to beautiful green grasses and blossoms blooming. But eventually, the snow will melt and the warm weather will be here and our world here will be green again. Until then, I just need to enjoy the good things that I have here and maybe make a pot of chili.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Sheila,

The snow looks so clean and bright! We've been without snow for more than a week now, but our chances of not having some more before summer is pretty slim.

You've got me curious about your current "distraction." Can't wait to see more.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Careful What You Wish For *
> 
> It is snowing today.
> 
> Again.
> 
> (Or should I say *still*?)
> 
> I always fancied myself to try not to be one who complains about things that we have no control over. I think the weather falls under that category. In my eyes, we have two choices - either deal with it, or move somewhere else.
> 
> Since I don't see myself moving anytime soon, I think that I need to suck it up and take a breath and use this 'indoor time' wisely to do other things. And I plan to do that.
> 
> Yesterday Keith shoveled the additional foot of snow that had accumulated at the end of our driveway at about 3pm. The entire area was closed. The bank and post office were closed. Most of the businesses were closed. Even the grocery stores were closed. But Keith wanted to go to his mom's to work on some things in the shop there, so bound and determined, he shoveled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I watched him shovel, I couldn't help but feel a bit worried. But knowing him, I knew that he woudl go. And go he did.
> 
> He made it there safe and sound and I had a quiet afternoon/evening to work on my paper work. It all worked out well.
> 
> When he returned home, a little after midnight, he had told me that he barely got in the driveway. I had been snowing off and on since he left, but they were doing a pretty good job of keeping the roads passable. Of course, our driveway was a different story. His little Sunfire may be not the prettiest car in the world, but it is like a little tank and for the six years that I have known him, it has never let us down. It didn't this time either, and he made it to his parking space with little trouble, through another several inches of snow.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, it was (and IS!) once again snowing. I looked out to the driveway and saw that Simone, our landlord, wasn't as fortunate as Kieth. Her car was stuck, as is our friend Lee's. Lee worked the night shift and comes home around 7am. His car is in about 18 inches of snow. There is a little traffic jam at the end of our driveway where Kieth just shoveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is no better to the other side. After spending most of the day shoveling his driveway, our neighbor to the south seems to have just given up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all - what's the point?
> 
> I seem to have "Lara's Theme" playing over and over in my head these days. I am glad we have heat, water, food and are all good and comfortable. I suppose it is a good time to get paperwork done, and I made great progress yesterday. I plan to do it again today.
> 
> I spent the evening watching a moving and working on a new project for myself. I needed something besides numbers to fill my evening and I was surrounded by three loving cats. What I am working on is going to be cool (I think!) and it is a good distraction from the growing blanket of white outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo isn't great, but you will see more later on.
> 
> As someone who really doesn't mind the snow or four seasons, I must admit that I am a bit weary. It is times like this that I know I need to be patient and happy and that is just what I am going to do. I feel bad for those who are struggling because of the snow. Halifax got over two feet additional snow yesterday. I have to be grateful that it didn't come the previous day when Keith was driving there and back. I would have been worried even more.
> 
> Tomorrow Spring will arrive! I can be pretty sure that I will not wake up to beautiful green grasses and blossoms blooming. But eventually, the snow will melt and the warm weather will be here and our world here will be green again. Until then, I just need to enjoy the good things that I have here and maybe make a pot of chili.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you both ladies. It is a lot nicer when the sun is shining. It is today and it was yesterday.

Hopefully, there will be some melting going on. I hope to have a wonderful weekend and I hope you do as well. 

Happy SPRING!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Always Learning*

No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.

This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.










Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.

I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)

While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.

I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.

I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.










I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:










A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!

I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:



















While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.

To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:










I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:










I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.










I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.










I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.

Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!










The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:










And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!










I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!

I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.

I think you will like it as much as I do. 

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I love these! I can't wait until they are on the site, I have a niece that they would be perfect for!

I like the slight addition of color to the puzzles.

The dental floss to get the veining clean is a great idea. I have never thought of that, and often fight with veining on projects like this.

Once again, you are full of great ideas!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I am so happy you like them, Katie!  I really do love those paints, too. (and I am NOT trying to sell paint here - just say what works!) These are so different than the regular Americanas in that they have far better adhesion and I think they will stand up much better to use. Also the fact that you don't have to add a top sealer is a plus. The finish is really nice and smooth which makes them great for things like toys and furniture.

I will work to get them up there in the next day or so.

Sheila


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Those are so cute! You should make a set for the site! Hint hint!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I am writing the pattern packet today! I hope to get it up there by tomorrow. I decided to put both bunnies in one packet. I am so glad you like them!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


That's a great idea with the floss. Never thought of that! Great gifts for Willow. Very cute.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Beautifully done Sheila. Great puzzles, and I can see them being passed down to future generations. Super appropriate designs. I'm glad that you will be adding these to your available patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both Anna and John. Sometime I find that when I need something like this, I come up with my best patterns. They really were fun and easy to do.  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Your Grndaughter is a cutie. Looks like she is ready for all that snow out your way..lol. Your wares are super, as always, also.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks, Roger! I just wish I could see her more. She is getting so big so fast! 

Have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Always Learning*
> 
> No matter how long I have been doing woodworking, it seems that I am always learning something new. Most of the time, too, this knowledge comes when I need something or stumble onto something while I am focusing on something else. It is kind of cool.
> 
> This weekend I spent creating some new things for my grand daughter, Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is about 18 months old now, and really at a 'busy' age. I thought it would a nice to send her some cute and simple puzzles for Easter.
> 
> I have been asked many times about 'child safe' and 'food safe' finishes for wood pieces. My usual answer is to use some oil such as mineral oil as something that would work. I have read articles and I often refer people to Bob Flexner's article on finishing, as he is considered one of the experts. (If you wish to read his article, you can do so HERE)
> 
> While most cured finishes are safe, I wanted something that would not only be deemed safe, but also not have an unpleasant odor. As usual, I have to ship the finished pieces as soon as possible, and don't have the time to allow them to fully cure! My quest for finding something that would be appropriate had me looking on the interet for the best choice. In my travels, I came across a 'recipe' that sounded good to me. It was a combination of beeswax and oil and I was fortunate to have them both on hand.
> 
> I had some beeswax pellets that I purchased for my needle felting projects. You used the wax to help secure loose ends of the wool as you worked. The pellets were small and odor free and I thought they would work well.
> 
> I have a small potpourri pot that I had used to melt the wax pellets in, and that did fine. I melted the pellets first, then I added mineral oil at about a 2:1 ratio of oil to wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it thoroughly with a wooden tongue depressor and unplugged the pot. As I allowed it to cool, I went back every five minutes or so and stirred it, to make sure it was completely mixed. What resulted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white, creamy mixture that had the consistency of thick vegetable shortening. "Perfect" I thought!
> 
> I tried a sample on one of the pieces I had cut from maple. As you can see in the photo, I think it looked beautiful. The little kitten was waxed and the mom was not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I really like using mineral oil for fretwork, for larger and less complex pieces like this, I found that this process had several advantages. The mixture of beeswax and oil brought together the best of both worlds. While the mineral oil penetrated nicely, it was thin and runny and tended to leave the pieces feeling a bit 'greasy'. I usually had to let it absorb into the pieces for several hours or overnight before proceeding with a finish coat (usually lacquer) so the pieces wouldn't dry out. Then I had to deal with the smell again. The addition of the beeswax really allowed me to have a lot of control over the application.
> 
> To apply it, I used a stiff brush. The one shown here is the cheap kind you get for applying finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed the fluffy paste onto the pieces, and then took a lint-free cloth to buff them off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then took a piece of dental floss to clean the wax out of the kerf lines of the piece. This was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to add some color to just the tops of some of the pieces. I LIGHTLY sanded the tops of the pieces (with 600 grit paper) and applied DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint using a deerfoot brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this paint so much! What is so great about it is that you need no primer or base under it, it has great adhesion to just about any clean, dry surface, and it needs no top sealer and dries to a beautiful, hard satin finish. We are using this paint for our re-organizational project furniture pieces, as I have used it on many things before and love the ease of application, beauty and durability of it. It comes in many beautiful colors, too and as with all DecoArt products, is non-toxic and odor free. This was the perfect choice for these little puzzles I am making.
> 
> Within a very short time, the paint dried completely to the touch. While it will take a little time to fully 'cure', it can be handled very quickly and I don't worry about packing the pieces up to ship them. By the time they get to Willow, they will be ready to be played with. Look how wonderful this little sample piece came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above puzzle was just a test from a picture that I saw on Pinterest. I spent some time designing my own spring themed simple puzzles for Willow. I used the same process and several beautiful and bright colors of the DecoArt Multi-Surface paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a very short time, these pieces are ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled with this process, that I decided on making these two pieces into a pattern. I will have it available on my site in the next couple of days. I also had some wonderful ideas to create some new toys for small children. When I was looking at wood toys on Pinterest, I was shocked at the prices that real wood toys cost. I almost let laziness get the best of me, but I am glad that I stumbled upon these ideas, as it really got my creative juices flowing!
> 
> I am sure many of you in the woodworking field already knew about this process. But since I am often asked about it, I thought that I would share it here with everyone. And I hope you all look into this DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin paint. The more I use this product, the more I love it! It is a great paint to use for toys, furniture and a variety of home-decor projects. You can read more about it here: DecoArt Multi-Surface Satin Paint Information and Color Chart.
> 
> I think you will like it as much as I do.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thnx Sheila. Wish you a good one as well. Do the Skype thing on the computer. It's fantastic. We do that a lot because 6 of the 7 Grndbabies we have are in Kansas which is almost 800 miles away. Our youngest, Kai, is 2 and he is a riot on Skype. We play peek-a-boo, get "fist-bumps", and finger touches, etc. Just yesterday, my Daughter sent a text to me that said, can you skype? Kai is asking…lol. When we got nearly done, I said, "Well, did you have enough of me n Granny?"...............he said "yesh"... LOLOL He is so fun and funny too. But, it really is awesome when they're not within touching distance.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working Ahead*

It is a beautiful and sunny Wednesday morning here in Nova Scotia. One would expect to open the window and hear the birds chirping cheerfully, welcoming the dawning of another spectacular day. But that isn't really the case (yet!). There is still about two feet of snow on the ground and although the sky is clear and the sun bright, it will be just a while longer until we find ourselves rid of the snow and able to see the grass beneath and open the windows fully. But patience will pay off eventually and it WILL happen.

You would think that I am dreaming of summer and the beach. But more so I am thinking about autumn and - yes - Christmas. Being a designer requires us to think ahead like that. We are always out of sync with the calendar and usually, if we are going to be successful, we need to think at least six months in advance. That is just the way it is.

I had submitted a new pattern to the Artist's Club for the upcoming seasons. It is my SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Petite Ornaments kit.










I was really happy they accepted it for their May catalog, and I am in the process of cutting the kits to send them for their inventory. I really love this set and I hope it does well through them.

So for the next couple of days I will be cutting. These ornaments are a little more detailed than some of my previous kits that I supplied to them, so it may take a little longer to do them. It will keep me busy for the next few days at least.

I did want to highlight some of our spring and Easter designs here though. We have quite a lot of patterns up on our site now (over 500) so we know sometimes they get 'lost'. I just want to show a couple of pieces that may have gotten by those of you looking for spring or Easter designs.

One of my favorites is this Easter Egg and Bunny Candle Tray (SLD343):










It was one of my earlier candle trays, but has remained one of my favorites.



















Both projects are really fun to cut and would make wonderful gifts or home decorations.

I hope that things are warming up in your area. In looking at the weather forecast for the upcoming week, it appears that we will remain above freezing for the next several days. Even though I do love and embrace the winter, I must admit that this year I am looking forward to warmer weather and spring. I am longing for a road trip.

Until then, I will keep busy cutting my Halloween kits out. That will certainly make the days go quickly.

Happy Wednesday to you all.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Updates and Free Pattern Available*

I slept in a bit this morning. It is dull and grey and raining out today. But that isn't really a bad thing. Once again, I am beginning to see a small patch of what I think is 'grass' in the middle of the yard. While I realize that we have a long way to go, I know that it will be just a matter of time before we see our entire lawn and the huge banks of snow finally melt away. But at least it is a start.

Typically, I don't like this time of year. It isn't because I don't like warmer weather or the spring, but I don't really enjoy the muddy bleakness that goes with it. But I realize that it is part of the process, and like the many types of artwork that I do, sometimes things need to go through an 'ugly' stage before they become a thing of beauty. I imagine our world is no different.

I worked on my wholesale order yesterday, spending most of my work time at the scroll saw. I find that I really do enjoy the process as much as the final products that I make there. To me, it is very relaxing to just follow the line while cutting and it requires very little thought or effort on my part, leaving my brain free to think of other new projects for the future. I find that I have many new ideas while I am cutting. I plan and think through the process and just 'think' in general without interruption. Yesterday I had my cordless headphones on while cutting which made the experience even better. I had one of my favorite playlists cued up and as one favorite song after another played, the time went by very quickly. Soon I had a large pile of pieces in front of me and I had tackled about half the large order. It is a pleasant way to make a living for sure.

While I was doing that, Keith was working on updating the site. While we don't have lots of new patterns to add, we do have a new free pattern and new specials. We think everyone should like them.

Keith added his new SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence, and Success set of motivational plaques:










As with his other plaque sets, the patterns can be purchased both individually or in a money saving set of all three. His word art continues to be very popular and that coupled with how many special orders he is receiving has kept him very busy. (You can see the guidlines for him to create a Custom Word Art Scroll Saw Pattern for you here: SLDKC01 Custom Word Art Pattern)

I also finished the pattern for my two new puzzles.










My SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzle Pattern includes instructions to make both of the bunnies. Since they were not really difficult patterns, I thought it would be fair to sell them as a set. There is still plenty of time before Easter for you to make these for the children in your family.

We changed our free scroll saw pattern as well. You can go to our "Free Scroll Saw Patterns and Resources" page to download your copy of this beautiful word art welcome plaque:










If you haven't made any of Keith's word art pieces, this is a great opportunity to give one a try. We will only be offering this pattern for free for a limited time, and hope you enjoy it.

And finally, we changed our sales and specials on our Pattern Specials page. Our theme this time around is "The Birds & The Bees" sale and includes many of our popular nature-inspired designs.










SLD332 Bee Happy Simple Segmentation Frame

We hope this helps us all say 'goodbye' to winter and welcome in the new spring season!

We'll be finishing the updates throughout the day and then I will be sending out a newsletter when all is completed. I then plan to do some more cutting and begin working on some new projects. I have a painting project in mind as well as some new scroll saw projects and some that combine both. It should keep me busy and out of trouble.

I am truly hoping that we have had the last of the snowy weather for this season. Even though I like winter, I think that this year we really got our fill of snow, ice and cold and I am longing to drive again and take some trips to the beach. Having four seasons truly helps us appreciate each one of them.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. Have fun and do something creative!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Updates and Free Pattern Available*
> 
> I slept in a bit this morning. It is dull and grey and raining out today. But that isn't really a bad thing. Once again, I am beginning to see a small patch of what I think is 'grass' in the middle of the yard. While I realize that we have a long way to go, I know that it will be just a matter of time before we see our entire lawn and the huge banks of snow finally melt away. But at least it is a start.
> 
> Typically, I don't like this time of year. It isn't because I don't like warmer weather or the spring, but I don't really enjoy the muddy bleakness that goes with it. But I realize that it is part of the process, and like the many types of artwork that I do, sometimes things need to go through an 'ugly' stage before they become a thing of beauty. I imagine our world is no different.
> 
> I worked on my wholesale order yesterday, spending most of my work time at the scroll saw. I find that I really do enjoy the process as much as the final products that I make there. To me, it is very relaxing to just follow the line while cutting and it requires very little thought or effort on my part, leaving my brain free to think of other new projects for the future. I find that I have many new ideas while I am cutting. I plan and think through the process and just 'think' in general without interruption. Yesterday I had my cordless headphones on while cutting which made the experience even better. I had one of my favorite playlists cued up and as one favorite song after another played, the time went by very quickly. Soon I had a large pile of pieces in front of me and I had tackled about half the large order. It is a pleasant way to make a living for sure.
> 
> While I was doing that, Keith was working on updating the site. While we don't have lots of new patterns to add, we do have a new free pattern and new specials. We think everyone should like them.
> 
> Keith added his new SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence, and Success set of motivational plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with his other plaque sets, the patterns can be purchased both individually or in a money saving set of all three. His word art continues to be very popular and that coupled with how many special orders he is receiving has kept him very busy. (You can see the guidlines for him to create a Custom Word Art Scroll Saw Pattern for you here: SLDKC01 Custom Word Art Pattern)
> 
> I also finished the pattern for my two new puzzles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzle Pattern includes instructions to make both of the bunnies. Since they were not really difficult patterns, I thought it would be fair to sell them as a set. There is still plenty of time before Easter for you to make these for the children in your family.
> 
> We changed our free scroll saw pattern as well. You can go to our "Free Scroll Saw Patterns and Resources" page to download your copy of this beautiful word art welcome plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't made any of Keith's word art pieces, this is a great opportunity to give one a try. We will only be offering this pattern for free for a limited time, and hope you enjoy it.
> 
> And finally, we changed our sales and specials on our Pattern Specials page. Our theme this time around is "The Birds & The Bees" sale and includes many of our popular nature-inspired designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD332 Bee Happy Simple Segmentation Frame
> 
> We hope this helps us all say 'goodbye' to winter and welcome in the new spring season!
> 
> We'll be finishing the updates throughout the day and then I will be sending out a newsletter when all is completed. I then plan to do some more cutting and begin working on some new projects. I have a painting project in mind as well as some new scroll saw projects and some that combine both. It should keep me busy and out of trouble.
> 
> I am truly hoping that we have had the last of the snowy weather for this season. Even though I like winter, I think that this year we really got our fill of snow, ice and cold and I am longing to drive again and take some trips to the beach. Having four seasons truly helps us appreciate each one of them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. Have fun and do something creative!


Luv the Bee Happy frame.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Updates and Free Pattern Available*
> 
> I slept in a bit this morning. It is dull and grey and raining out today. But that isn't really a bad thing. Once again, I am beginning to see a small patch of what I think is 'grass' in the middle of the yard. While I realize that we have a long way to go, I know that it will be just a matter of time before we see our entire lawn and the huge banks of snow finally melt away. But at least it is a start.
> 
> Typically, I don't like this time of year. It isn't because I don't like warmer weather or the spring, but I don't really enjoy the muddy bleakness that goes with it. But I realize that it is part of the process, and like the many types of artwork that I do, sometimes things need to go through an 'ugly' stage before they become a thing of beauty. I imagine our world is no different.
> 
> I worked on my wholesale order yesterday, spending most of my work time at the scroll saw. I find that I really do enjoy the process as much as the final products that I make there. To me, it is very relaxing to just follow the line while cutting and it requires very little thought or effort on my part, leaving my brain free to think of other new projects for the future. I find that I have many new ideas while I am cutting. I plan and think through the process and just 'think' in general without interruption. Yesterday I had my cordless headphones on while cutting which made the experience even better. I had one of my favorite playlists cued up and as one favorite song after another played, the time went by very quickly. Soon I had a large pile of pieces in front of me and I had tackled about half the large order. It is a pleasant way to make a living for sure.
> 
> While I was doing that, Keith was working on updating the site. While we don't have lots of new patterns to add, we do have a new free pattern and new specials. We think everyone should like them.
> 
> Keith added his new SLDK562 Discipline, Persistence, and Success set of motivational plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with his other plaque sets, the patterns can be purchased both individually or in a money saving set of all three. His word art continues to be very popular and that coupled with how many special orders he is receiving has kept him very busy. (You can see the guidlines for him to create a Custom Word Art Scroll Saw Pattern for you here: SLDKC01 Custom Word Art Pattern)
> 
> I also finished the pattern for my two new puzzles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzle Pattern includes instructions to make both of the bunnies. Since they were not really difficult patterns, I thought it would be fair to sell them as a set. There is still plenty of time before Easter for you to make these for the children in your family.
> 
> We changed our free scroll saw pattern as well. You can go to our "Free Scroll Saw Patterns and Resources" page to download your copy of this beautiful word art welcome plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't made any of Keith's word art pieces, this is a great opportunity to give one a try. We will only be offering this pattern for free for a limited time, and hope you enjoy it.
> 
> And finally, we changed our sales and specials on our Pattern Specials page. Our theme this time around is "The Birds & The Bees" sale and includes many of our popular nature-inspired designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD332 Bee Happy Simple Segmentation Frame
> 
> We hope this helps us all say 'goodbye' to winter and welcome in the new spring season!
> 
> We'll be finishing the updates throughout the day and then I will be sending out a newsletter when all is completed. I then plan to do some more cutting and begin working on some new projects. I have a painting project in mind as well as some new scroll saw projects and some that combine both. It should keep me busy and out of trouble.
> 
> I am truly hoping that we have had the last of the snowy weather for this season. Even though I like winter, I think that this year we really got our fill of snow, ice and cold and I am longing to drive again and take some trips to the beach. Having four seasons truly helps us appreciate each one of them.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. Have fun and do something creative!


Thank you so much, Roger. I am sorry for taking so long to answer but I haven't been getting my notifications from LJ's until later.

I appreciate your comments. 

Have a great week, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*NWA Woorworkers Showcase in Saratogo Springs, NY*

As we close out the final weekend of March, I can't help but be amazed at how quickly the year is passing by. I realize that for most who have been experiencing an exceptionally snowy winter, time is not moving fast enough. But for myself, it seems that these first three months of 2015 have zoomed by in a flash. Being busy can do that to you.

I was pretty much out of commission yesterday as far as my computer goes. It seemed to have a problem running slow in the morning and after running a quick scan and finding a couple of threats on it, I decided to run a full scan just to be sure that nothing was amiss. While I have it protected with anti-virus software and it runs weeks full scans, I wanted to be absolutely sure that everything was OK. As a precaution, I changed all of my passwords and ran the deep scan program called Housecall by Trend Micro. It is a thorough and free software package that I have used before and not only does it detect problems, but it fixes them as well (it allows you to choose what to do with the files it deems suspect.) Its only drawback is that it is s-l-o-w in doing a full, deep scan and it actually just finished up at 8am this morning, taking 22 hours to scan my computer. All it found was some Adobe stuff from Flash Player but as a precaution I still changed all my passwords. It was about time to do that anyway. It is never a bad idea to change passwords of your important sites periodically - especially personal and financial sites. It is just a good habit to get into.

So for most of the day I stayed off of the computer, or I used Keith's when I had to answer questions or fill orders. I must admit, I experienced a bit of withdrawal, but I got through it alright and I had orders to cut on the scroll saw and other things to keep me busy. It is all good.

This weekend I will be completing my Artist's Club order and shipping it out on Monday. That will also feel good to see it on its way. Our site update has and will keep us pretty busy as well. So I should not be 'bored'. 

I wanted to mention something though for those of you in the New York area. This weekend is the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Fine Woodworkers 23rd annual Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York.

I love this show and Keith and I have attended it and I was able to teach there a couple of years ago. We were supposed to teach again last year, but we were hit with about a foot of snow right before we were supposed to leave. All the highways were closed and we had to cancel. It was really disappointing to us.










There will be demonstrations, hands on classes, make-it-take-its, and of course - lots of selling of wood, tools and related products. My friend Cherie Eppler is teaching the scroll saw demonstration and that will be a lot of fun for sure!

If you are anywhere in the area, you should really try to attend. They are also running the "Totally Turning Symposium" concurrently at the same location, so I think if you attend and like woodworking, your biggest problem will be what NOT to see!










It is good to see that it is time for the show already. To me, that always signifies that spring has really arrived.

Here it is raining and dull out, but I am beginning to see through the piles of snow and there appears to be some brown grass peeking out from the drifts. Hopefully, things will continue to melt and before long the lawn will be lush and green.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am finishing up some loose ends today and then I will begin working on some new ideas. As always it will be busy and fun.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## sawdust99

scrollgirl said:


> *NWA Woorworkers Showcase in Saratogo Springs, NY*
> 
> As we close out the final weekend of March, I can't help but be amazed at how quickly the year is passing by. I realize that for most who have been experiencing an exceptionally snowy winter, time is not moving fast enough. But for myself, it seems that these first three months of 2015 have zoomed by in a flash. Being busy can do that to you.
> 
> I was pretty much out of commission yesterday as far as my computer goes. It seemed to have a problem running slow in the morning and after running a quick scan and finding a couple of threats on it, I decided to run a full scan just to be sure that nothing was amiss. While I have it protected with anti-virus software and it runs weeks full scans, I wanted to be absolutely sure that everything was OK. As a precaution, I changed all of my passwords and ran the deep scan program called Housecall by Trend Micro. It is a thorough and free software package that I have used before and not only does it detect problems, but it fixes them as well (it allows you to choose what to do with the files it deems suspect.) Its only drawback is that it is s-l-o-w in doing a full, deep scan and it actually just finished up at 8am this morning, taking 22 hours to scan my computer. All it found was some Adobe stuff from Flash Player but as a precaution I still changed all my passwords. It was about time to do that anyway. It is never a bad idea to change passwords of your important sites periodically - especially personal and financial sites. It is just a good habit to get into.
> 
> So for most of the day I stayed off of the computer, or I used Keith's when I had to answer questions or fill orders. I must admit, I experienced a bit of withdrawal, but I got through it alright and I had orders to cut on the scroll saw and other things to keep me busy. It is all good.
> 
> This weekend I will be completing my Artist's Club order and shipping it out on Monday. That will also feel good to see it on its way. Our site update has and will keep us pretty busy as well. So I should not be 'bored'.
> 
> I wanted to mention something though for those of you in the New York area. This weekend is the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Fine Woodworkers 23rd annual Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York.
> 
> I love this show and Keith and I have attended it and I was able to teach there a couple of years ago. We were supposed to teach again last year, but we were hit with about a foot of snow right before we were supposed to leave. All the highways were closed and we had to cancel. It was really disappointing to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be demonstrations, hands on classes, make-it-take-its, and of course - lots of selling of wood, tools and related products. My friend Cherie Eppler is teaching the scroll saw demonstration and that will be a lot of fun for sure!
> 
> If you are anywhere in the area, you should really try to attend. They are also running the "Totally Turning Symposium" concurrently at the same location, so I think if you attend and like woodworking, your biggest problem will be what NOT to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to see that it is time for the show already. To me, that always signifies that spring has really arrived.
> 
> Here it is raining and dull out, but I am beginning to see through the piles of snow and there appears to be some brown grass peeking out from the drifts. Hopefully, things will continue to melt and before long the lawn will be lush and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am finishing up some loose ends today and then I will begin working on some new ideas. As always it will be busy and fun.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


With my health issue I no longer can attend . Miss seeing everyone and you and Keith when you attend. I'm sure Cherrie and Jeanie will have fun. Great event.

Bob


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *NWA Woorworkers Showcase in Saratogo Springs, NY*
> 
> As we close out the final weekend of March, I can't help but be amazed at how quickly the year is passing by. I realize that for most who have been experiencing an exceptionally snowy winter, time is not moving fast enough. But for myself, it seems that these first three months of 2015 have zoomed by in a flash. Being busy can do that to you.
> 
> I was pretty much out of commission yesterday as far as my computer goes. It seemed to have a problem running slow in the morning and after running a quick scan and finding a couple of threats on it, I decided to run a full scan just to be sure that nothing was amiss. While I have it protected with anti-virus software and it runs weeks full scans, I wanted to be absolutely sure that everything was OK. As a precaution, I changed all of my passwords and ran the deep scan program called Housecall by Trend Micro. It is a thorough and free software package that I have used before and not only does it detect problems, but it fixes them as well (it allows you to choose what to do with the files it deems suspect.) Its only drawback is that it is s-l-o-w in doing a full, deep scan and it actually just finished up at 8am this morning, taking 22 hours to scan my computer. All it found was some Adobe stuff from Flash Player but as a precaution I still changed all my passwords. It was about time to do that anyway. It is never a bad idea to change passwords of your important sites periodically - especially personal and financial sites. It is just a good habit to get into.
> 
> So for most of the day I stayed off of the computer, or I used Keith's when I had to answer questions or fill orders. I must admit, I experienced a bit of withdrawal, but I got through it alright and I had orders to cut on the scroll saw and other things to keep me busy. It is all good.
> 
> This weekend I will be completing my Artist's Club order and shipping it out on Monday. That will also feel good to see it on its way. Our site update has and will keep us pretty busy as well. So I should not be 'bored'.
> 
> I wanted to mention something though for those of you in the New York area. This weekend is the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Fine Woodworkers 23rd annual Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York.
> 
> I love this show and Keith and I have attended it and I was able to teach there a couple of years ago. We were supposed to teach again last year, but we were hit with about a foot of snow right before we were supposed to leave. All the highways were closed and we had to cancel. It was really disappointing to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be demonstrations, hands on classes, make-it-take-its, and of course - lots of selling of wood, tools and related products. My friend Cherie Eppler is teaching the scroll saw demonstration and that will be a lot of fun for sure!
> 
> If you are anywhere in the area, you should really try to attend. They are also running the "Totally Turning Symposium" concurrently at the same location, so I think if you attend and like woodworking, your biggest problem will be what NOT to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to see that it is time for the show already. To me, that always signifies that spring has really arrived.
> 
> Here it is raining and dull out, but I am beginning to see through the piles of snow and there appears to be some brown grass peeking out from the drifts. Hopefully, things will continue to melt and before long the lawn will be lush and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am finishing up some loose ends today and then I will begin working on some new ideas. As always it will be busy and fun.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I wish there were shows like this out West. All the really great scroll sawing and carving shows are back East 
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *NWA Woorworkers Showcase in Saratogo Springs, NY*
> 
> As we close out the final weekend of March, I can't help but be amazed at how quickly the year is passing by. I realize that for most who have been experiencing an exceptionally snowy winter, time is not moving fast enough. But for myself, it seems that these first three months of 2015 have zoomed by in a flash. Being busy can do that to you.
> 
> I was pretty much out of commission yesterday as far as my computer goes. It seemed to have a problem running slow in the morning and after running a quick scan and finding a couple of threats on it, I decided to run a full scan just to be sure that nothing was amiss. While I have it protected with anti-virus software and it runs weeks full scans, I wanted to be absolutely sure that everything was OK. As a precaution, I changed all of my passwords and ran the deep scan program called Housecall by Trend Micro. It is a thorough and free software package that I have used before and not only does it detect problems, but it fixes them as well (it allows you to choose what to do with the files it deems suspect.) Its only drawback is that it is s-l-o-w in doing a full, deep scan and it actually just finished up at 8am this morning, taking 22 hours to scan my computer. All it found was some Adobe stuff from Flash Player but as a precaution I still changed all my passwords. It was about time to do that anyway. It is never a bad idea to change passwords of your important sites periodically - especially personal and financial sites. It is just a good habit to get into.
> 
> So for most of the day I stayed off of the computer, or I used Keith's when I had to answer questions or fill orders. I must admit, I experienced a bit of withdrawal, but I got through it alright and I had orders to cut on the scroll saw and other things to keep me busy. It is all good.
> 
> This weekend I will be completing my Artist's Club order and shipping it out on Monday. That will also feel good to see it on its way. Our site update has and will keep us pretty busy as well. So I should not be 'bored'.
> 
> I wanted to mention something though for those of you in the New York area. This weekend is the Northeastern Woodworkers Association's Fine Woodworkers 23rd annual Showcase in Saratoga Springs, New York.
> 
> I love this show and Keith and I have attended it and I was able to teach there a couple of years ago. We were supposed to teach again last year, but we were hit with about a foot of snow right before we were supposed to leave. All the highways were closed and we had to cancel. It was really disappointing to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be demonstrations, hands on classes, make-it-take-its, and of course - lots of selling of wood, tools and related products. My friend Cherie Eppler is teaching the scroll saw demonstration and that will be a lot of fun for sure!
> 
> If you are anywhere in the area, you should really try to attend. They are also running the "Totally Turning Symposium" concurrently at the same location, so I think if you attend and like woodworking, your biggest problem will be what NOT to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good to see that it is time for the show already. To me, that always signifies that spring has really arrived.
> 
> Here it is raining and dull out, but I am beginning to see through the piles of snow and there appears to be some brown grass peeking out from the drifts. Hopefully, things will continue to melt and before long the lawn will be lush and green.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am finishing up some loose ends today and then I will begin working on some new ideas. As always it will be busy and fun.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Yes - I know how it is to not have a show close. I love seeing the photos though and enjoy reading about it from those who did attend. I suppose it is the next best thing! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Art Play Date 2015 Kicking Off*

I had a really busy and productive weekend. On Saturday, we got another couple of inches of SNOW, much to my dismay. Even though I love winter, I must admit that it is getting a bit tiresome and I am looking very much to the upcoming spring again. I miss being able to walk in the woods or go to the beach. I also am very anxious to have my car back. I won't do that until the roads are fully clear.

I am not really one to complain though. Especially about things like the weather, which we can't change. I try to look on the positive side of things. I have a warm and comfortable home. There is plenty to eat. There is lots to do inside here. I always find something good to keep busy.

I spent the weekend going back and forth working on the scroll saw and doing a 'secret project' that I am making for a gift for someone dear to me. The scroll saw work was my large order for The Artist's Club that consisted of about 80 dozen ornaments to cut. I spread out the process in about three cutting days, and it really was kind of fun. I had my favorite music playing in my head phones and it made the process all go very quickly.

The 'secret project' was also a lot of fun to do and I am really pleased with the outcome. I promise after I present it I will post some photos. It is pretty much my own creation and I am glad that it looks nice as I continue to work on it.

With that said, the weekend just flew by. It is hard to believe it is Monday and I am happy to see that it is calm and sunny outside. The new snow that has fallen over the weekend seems to have disappeared, and I see patches of what I believe to be GRASS in the middle of our yard. There is hope after all.

I did want to mention that the Art Play Date event is getting ready to begin. Kelly Hoernig created this fun Bonus Project that will be posted April 3rd:




  






(You can click on the photo for more information)

The Art Play Date 2015 is an online course that works like this : Every Monday, Beginning May 4th you will receive an email so you can have access to a wonderful online art lesson. The lessons includes both written instructions and approximately two hours of video instructions given by each of the 26 teachers. The course includes the 26 weekly lessons as well as the bonus project shown here. You are able to download the PDF lessons so that you have them always and you can view the videos up until March 1, 2016. Teachers are available to answer questions and help you through the classes, and you can work at your own pace. Since I know most of the teachers, I know that they will be available even after the cut off dates to help you if you ever need it. It is like attending a wonderful painting convention without ever leaving home.

Just look at the gallery of projects being taught:




  






There are so many different styles and methods to learn! It is a wonderful opportunity not only for painters to increase their knowledge and learn, but also for woodworkers who want to expand their abilities!

The great thing about it is that you can pick and choose which projects you like, or make them ALL! Even though you may be busy in the warm, summer months, since the classes are available all the way until next March, you can work on them next winter, or whenever you get the time to do so. The 26 teachers are all wonderful and have their own styles and techniques and it is a great opportunity to experience taking classes with the BEST! We even have Pricilla Hauser participating, which alone is awesome!

For my own project, I am creating these fun Victorian Ice Skates:




  






I am doing them in the antiqued version as shown above, and also with a more contemporary look:




  






As my own bonus, I will also include the instructions on painting on a REAL skate:




  






It is going to be so much FUN!

I hope you decide to join me. I really think that you will have a great time learning many things that can be applied to just about all of your creative work.

There is more information on my Art Play Date page on my website. Of course, you can ask me if you have any questions. I hope you consider joining!

That will just about do it for today. I have some new projects that I am working on too. I suppose I will keep busy until the spring thaw finally does arrive!

Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful (and WARM!) week ahead!


----------



## JJenkins

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date 2015 Kicking Off*
> 
> I had a really busy and productive weekend. On Saturday, we got another couple of inches of SNOW, much to my dismay. Even though I love winter, I must admit that it is getting a bit tiresome and I am looking very much to the upcoming spring again. I miss being able to walk in the woods or go to the beach. I also am very anxious to have my car back. I won't do that until the roads are fully clear.
> 
> I am not really one to complain though. Especially about things like the weather, which we can't change. I try to look on the positive side of things. I have a warm and comfortable home. There is plenty to eat. There is lots to do inside here. I always find something good to keep busy.
> 
> I spent the weekend going back and forth working on the scroll saw and doing a 'secret project' that I am making for a gift for someone dear to me. The scroll saw work was my large order for The Artist's Club that consisted of about 80 dozen ornaments to cut. I spread out the process in about three cutting days, and it really was kind of fun. I had my favorite music playing in my head phones and it made the process all go very quickly.
> 
> The 'secret project' was also a lot of fun to do and I am really pleased with the outcome. I promise after I present it I will post some photos. It is pretty much my own creation and I am glad that it looks nice as I continue to work on it.
> 
> With that said, the weekend just flew by. It is hard to believe it is Monday and I am happy to see that it is calm and sunny outside. The new snow that has fallen over the weekend seems to have disappeared, and I see patches of what I believe to be GRASS in the middle of our yard. There is hope after all.
> 
> I did want to mention that the Art Play Date event is getting ready to begin. Kelly Hoernig created this fun Bonus Project that will be posted April 3rd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can click on the photo for more information)
> 
> The Art Play Date 2015 is an online course that works like this : Every Monday, Beginning May 4th you will receive an email so you can have access to a wonderful online art lesson. The lessons includes both written instructions and approximately two hours of video instructions given by each of the 26 teachers. The course includes the 26 weekly lessons as well as the bonus project shown here. You are able to download the PDF lessons so that you have them always and you can view the videos up until March 1, 2016. Teachers are available to answer questions and help you through the classes, and you can work at your own pace. Since I know most of the teachers, I know that they will be available even after the cut off dates to help you if you ever need it. It is like attending a wonderful painting convention without ever leaving home.
> 
> Just look at the gallery of projects being taught:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many different styles and methods to learn! It is a wonderful opportunity not only for painters to increase their knowledge and learn, but also for woodworkers who want to expand their abilities!
> 
> The great thing about it is that you can pick and choose which projects you like, or make them ALL! Even though you may be busy in the warm, summer months, since the classes are available all the way until next March, you can work on them next winter, or whenever you get the time to do so. The 26 teachers are all wonderful and have their own styles and techniques and it is a great opportunity to experience taking classes with the BEST! We even have Pricilla Hauser participating, which alone is awesome!
> 
> For my own project, I am creating these fun Victorian Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing them in the antiqued version as shown above, and also with a more contemporary look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my own bonus, I will also include the instructions on painting on a REAL skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you decide to join me. I really think that you will have a great time learning many things that can be applied to just about all of your creative work.
> 
> There is more information on my Art Play Date page on my website. Of course, you can ask me if you have any questions. I hope you consider joining!
> 
> That will just about do it for today. I have some new projects that I am working on too. I suppose I will keep busy until the spring thaw finally does arrive!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful (and WARM!) week ahead!


Sheila,

I'm interested in the Art Play Date. Can you send me some more information? Sounds exciting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Art Play Date 2015 Kicking Off*
> 
> I had a really busy and productive weekend. On Saturday, we got another couple of inches of SNOW, much to my dismay. Even though I love winter, I must admit that it is getting a bit tiresome and I am looking very much to the upcoming spring again. I miss being able to walk in the woods or go to the beach. I also am very anxious to have my car back. I won't do that until the roads are fully clear.
> 
> I am not really one to complain though. Especially about things like the weather, which we can't change. I try to look on the positive side of things. I have a warm and comfortable home. There is plenty to eat. There is lots to do inside here. I always find something good to keep busy.
> 
> I spent the weekend going back and forth working on the scroll saw and doing a 'secret project' that I am making for a gift for someone dear to me. The scroll saw work was my large order for The Artist's Club that consisted of about 80 dozen ornaments to cut. I spread out the process in about three cutting days, and it really was kind of fun. I had my favorite music playing in my head phones and it made the process all go very quickly.
> 
> The 'secret project' was also a lot of fun to do and I am really pleased with the outcome. I promise after I present it I will post some photos. It is pretty much my own creation and I am glad that it looks nice as I continue to work on it.
> 
> With that said, the weekend just flew by. It is hard to believe it is Monday and I am happy to see that it is calm and sunny outside. The new snow that has fallen over the weekend seems to have disappeared, and I see patches of what I believe to be GRASS in the middle of our yard. There is hope after all.
> 
> I did want to mention that the Art Play Date event is getting ready to begin. Kelly Hoernig created this fun Bonus Project that will be posted April 3rd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can click on the photo for more information)
> 
> The Art Play Date 2015 is an online course that works like this : Every Monday, Beginning May 4th you will receive an email so you can have access to a wonderful online art lesson. The lessons includes both written instructions and approximately two hours of video instructions given by each of the 26 teachers. The course includes the 26 weekly lessons as well as the bonus project shown here. You are able to download the PDF lessons so that you have them always and you can view the videos up until March 1, 2016. Teachers are available to answer questions and help you through the classes, and you can work at your own pace. Since I know most of the teachers, I know that they will be available even after the cut off dates to help you if you ever need it. It is like attending a wonderful painting convention without ever leaving home.
> 
> Just look at the gallery of projects being taught:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many different styles and methods to learn! It is a wonderful opportunity not only for painters to increase their knowledge and learn, but also for woodworkers who want to expand their abilities!
> 
> The great thing about it is that you can pick and choose which projects you like, or make them ALL! Even though you may be busy in the warm, summer months, since the classes are available all the way until next March, you can work on them next winter, or whenever you get the time to do so. The 26 teachers are all wonderful and have their own styles and techniques and it is a great opportunity to experience taking classes with the BEST! We even have Pricilla Hauser participating, which alone is awesome!
> 
> For my own project, I am creating these fun Victorian Ice Skates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing them in the antiqued version as shown above, and also with a more contemporary look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my own bonus, I will also include the instructions on painting on a REAL skate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be so much FUN!
> 
> I hope you decide to join me. I really think that you will have a great time learning many things that can be applied to just about all of your creative work.
> 
> There is more information on my Art Play Date page on my website. Of course, you can ask me if you have any questions. I hope you consider joining!
> 
> That will just about do it for today. I have some new projects that I am working on too. I suppose I will keep busy until the spring thaw finally does arrive!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful (and WARM!) week ahead!


You can read about it here on my site here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/art-play-date

That tells more about what I am teaching and has a link to the main site where you can sign up. There are 26 teachers teaching 26 projects on line. One is posted each week and includes a video (usually about 2 hours long) as well as written instructions for the project. It makes it really easy to learn because the video shows the teacher doing the process. The projects will all remain online for about a year. The written instructions can be downloaded and kept and printed at your leisure. There is also a Facebook page where everyone 'socializes' and posts pictures of their projects, questions, etc. The teachers are also a large presence on the Facebook page and are very accessible through that, email and even the phone. I know most of these 26 teachers personally and they are very dedicated to teaching and love meeting new people. It is a great way to learn from the best of the best. I hope you give it a try. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Through the Day*

I always try to write about interesting things that happen throughout my day. It seems that people like to see what it entails to run a small business from home these days. So many of my readers have or or thinking of beginning their own business with their crafts and I thought it would be helpful to them to see that it isn't just days upon days of drawing, painting, doing woodworking and going to the bank to deposit money. There is LOTS of things in between that may not be as fun and romantic as it may appear from the outside.

I feel as if my blogs of the past few weeks haven't been very exciting. It isn't because I am idle, but it is that time of year when taxes are coming due and paperwork needs to be done and a host of other mundane, organizational tasks have to be attended to in order to keep the business running smoothly. I am sure you don't want to read every day about how many hours I spent on doing taxes. Or organizing my closets. Or even the daily tasks like cleaning the house and cooking (although I do show some of my culinary triumphs on my Facebook page!)

None of this is bad though. In fact, it is all a really positive sign that the business is growing and thriving. I often find myself wondering if I should check in here every day or let things go until something that I deem as 'interesting' comes up. I know I have skipped a day or two from time to time. I have taken to skipping more on the weekends. I have come to look at those days I miss writing here as my 'day off' even though I am still usually working on something creative or to do with the business. It is a little bit of 'different' that keeps me from being burned out.

Yesterday went by in a flash it seemed. Over the weekend my cat Richard was having some problems. He has been diagnosed with having a "lazy bowel" which has given us trouble before and we have to watch him rather carefully. On Saturday I noticed he was having trouble in the litter box. He was making frequent trips and sometimes crying while he was in there. That is never good. While he was not constipated (which is the usual problem) quite the opposite was true. I was thinking it was more on the lines of a urinary tract infection, which is an issues that more mature male cats are prone. I watched him closely on Sunday while I was doing my large wholesale order. While he was OK most of the time, there were periods when he seemed a bit distressed.

I had considered calling the vet for an emergency visit, but he seemed to settle down Sunday afternoon and was still eating and drinking and doing 'cat things'. There would only be moments from time to time when he seemed troubled. So I waited.

Yesterday morning I called the office as soon as they were open to just touch base. I felt that we were through the worst of it, but wanted to see what the vet said. They said that without seeing him, they couldn't give a definitive opinion (I respect that) but had an appointment open. I was going to just wait to see, but in the morning when Rich got up, he again had litter box issues. So we headed to the vet.

While I love living in the country, there are some drawbacks. Our vet is about 45 minutes away or more. So it means it takes a bit more out of the cats when we visit. That is one reason I don't like to just run in there on a whim without due cause. But this certainly warranted a visit. While he did go potty (I knew there was no blockage) I didn't want to see him in pain. So off we went.

Rich is the best 'car cat' I have ever had. We brought the carrier for him to sit in at the waiting area, but in the car he sits calmly on my lap. He does this every time and it is as if he knows that I am taking him to help. I can tell he is nervous, but he is very good about staying settled without me having to restrain him in the least. When we arrived there, he went right into the carrier without issue. What a good boy.

It turned out that he probably had an irritated bowel and was given antibiotics for the next week. I was so relieved that he was OK and that nothing more painful or intrusive needed to be done. I am good at pilling cats, as I had a beautiful Siamese cat that had asthma for over a dozen year. She needed pills regularly and I have become somewhat of an expert in doing it without fanfare.

We arrived home close to 2pm and much of the day was behind us already. I spent the rest of the day packing up my wholesale order for Artist's Club (80 patterns and 12 piece wood kits that I cut over the weekend) so I feel I accomplished something at least.

All the while, Rich settled at my feet, happy to be home again and seemingly free of pain. The trip to the vet was well spent.

I took this photo of him last night. . .










That, my friends, is the best result I could have hoped for. He is sitting there now, in the same position. He loves his little 'kitty' toy and actually carries it around the house with him like a dog. We took the 'kitty' to the vet, too, as we feel it helps comfort him as a child's toy teddy bear may do.

I spent the evening working on my 'secret project' and today I plan to draw and work on new things. I have a new painting design I am going to work on as well as a new scroll saw design. (Actually - I have several of each to work on and I just need to get moving on any one of them!)

It may not be exciting, but it sure filled my day. Sometimes keeping things from being 'exciting' takes more time than we think. What may not seem important at the time, is integral to the business running smoothly (and life, too!) I am happy that so much was accomplished.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Through the Day*
> 
> I always try to write about interesting things that happen throughout my day. It seems that people like to see what it entails to run a small business from home these days. So many of my readers have or or thinking of beginning their own business with their crafts and I thought it would be helpful to them to see that it isn't just days upon days of drawing, painting, doing woodworking and going to the bank to deposit money. There is LOTS of things in between that may not be as fun and romantic as it may appear from the outside.
> 
> I feel as if my blogs of the past few weeks haven't been very exciting. It isn't because I am idle, but it is that time of year when taxes are coming due and paperwork needs to be done and a host of other mundane, organizational tasks have to be attended to in order to keep the business running smoothly. I am sure you don't want to read every day about how many hours I spent on doing taxes. Or organizing my closets. Or even the daily tasks like cleaning the house and cooking (although I do show some of my culinary triumphs on my Facebook page!)
> 
> None of this is bad though. In fact, it is all a really positive sign that the business is growing and thriving. I often find myself wondering if I should check in here every day or let things go until something that I deem as 'interesting' comes up. I know I have skipped a day or two from time to time. I have taken to skipping more on the weekends. I have come to look at those days I miss writing here as my 'day off' even though I am still usually working on something creative or to do with the business. It is a little bit of 'different' that keeps me from being burned out.
> 
> Yesterday went by in a flash it seemed. Over the weekend my cat Richard was having some problems. He has been diagnosed with having a "lazy bowel" which has given us trouble before and we have to watch him rather carefully. On Saturday I noticed he was having trouble in the litter box. He was making frequent trips and sometimes crying while he was in there. That is never good. While he was not constipated (which is the usual problem) quite the opposite was true. I was thinking it was more on the lines of a urinary tract infection, which is an issues that more mature male cats are prone. I watched him closely on Sunday while I was doing my large wholesale order. While he was OK most of the time, there were periods when he seemed a bit distressed.
> 
> I had considered calling the vet for an emergency visit, but he seemed to settle down Sunday afternoon and was still eating and drinking and doing 'cat things'. There would only be moments from time to time when he seemed troubled. So I waited.
> 
> Yesterday morning I called the office as soon as they were open to just touch base. I felt that we were through the worst of it, but wanted to see what the vet said. They said that without seeing him, they couldn't give a definitive opinion (I respect that) but had an appointment open. I was going to just wait to see, but in the morning when Rich got up, he again had litter box issues. So we headed to the vet.
> 
> While I love living in the country, there are some drawbacks. Our vet is about 45 minutes away or more. So it means it takes a bit more out of the cats when we visit. That is one reason I don't like to just run in there on a whim without due cause. But this certainly warranted a visit. While he did go potty (I knew there was no blockage) I didn't want to see him in pain. So off we went.
> 
> Rich is the best 'car cat' I have ever had. We brought the carrier for him to sit in at the waiting area, but in the car he sits calmly on my lap. He does this every time and it is as if he knows that I am taking him to help. I can tell he is nervous, but he is very good about staying settled without me having to restrain him in the least. When we arrived there, he went right into the carrier without issue. What a good boy.
> 
> It turned out that he probably had an irritated bowel and was given antibiotics for the next week. I was so relieved that he was OK and that nothing more painful or intrusive needed to be done. I am good at pilling cats, as I had a beautiful Siamese cat that had asthma for over a dozen year. She needed pills regularly and I have become somewhat of an expert in doing it without fanfare.
> 
> We arrived home close to 2pm and much of the day was behind us already. I spent the rest of the day packing up my wholesale order for Artist's Club (80 patterns and 12 piece wood kits that I cut over the weekend) so I feel I accomplished something at least.
> 
> All the while, Rich settled at my feet, happy to be home again and seemingly free of pain. The trip to the vet was well spent.
> 
> I took this photo of him last night. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, my friends, is the best result I could have hoped for. He is sitting there now, in the same position. He loves his little 'kitty' toy and actually carries it around the house with him like a dog. We took the 'kitty' to the vet, too, as we feel it helps comfort him as a child's toy teddy bear may do.
> 
> I spent the evening working on my 'secret project' and today I plan to draw and work on new things. I have a new painting design I am going to work on as well as a new scroll saw design. (Actually - I have several of each to work on and I just need to get moving on any one of them!)
> 
> It may not be exciting, but it sure filled my day. Sometimes keeping things from being 'exciting' takes more time than we think. What may not seem important at the time, is integral to the business running smoothly (and life, too!) I am happy that so much was accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I really hate it when one of the critters gets sick, we just feel so helpless and they rely on us to make them feel better.
Glad to see Rich feeling better.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Through the Day*
> 
> I always try to write about interesting things that happen throughout my day. It seems that people like to see what it entails to run a small business from home these days. So many of my readers have or or thinking of beginning their own business with their crafts and I thought it would be helpful to them to see that it isn't just days upon days of drawing, painting, doing woodworking and going to the bank to deposit money. There is LOTS of things in between that may not be as fun and romantic as it may appear from the outside.
> 
> I feel as if my blogs of the past few weeks haven't been very exciting. It isn't because I am idle, but it is that time of year when taxes are coming due and paperwork needs to be done and a host of other mundane, organizational tasks have to be attended to in order to keep the business running smoothly. I am sure you don't want to read every day about how many hours I spent on doing taxes. Or organizing my closets. Or even the daily tasks like cleaning the house and cooking (although I do show some of my culinary triumphs on my Facebook page!)
> 
> None of this is bad though. In fact, it is all a really positive sign that the business is growing and thriving. I often find myself wondering if I should check in here every day or let things go until something that I deem as 'interesting' comes up. I know I have skipped a day or two from time to time. I have taken to skipping more on the weekends. I have come to look at those days I miss writing here as my 'day off' even though I am still usually working on something creative or to do with the business. It is a little bit of 'different' that keeps me from being burned out.
> 
> Yesterday went by in a flash it seemed. Over the weekend my cat Richard was having some problems. He has been diagnosed with having a "lazy bowel" which has given us trouble before and we have to watch him rather carefully. On Saturday I noticed he was having trouble in the litter box. He was making frequent trips and sometimes crying while he was in there. That is never good. While he was not constipated (which is the usual problem) quite the opposite was true. I was thinking it was more on the lines of a urinary tract infection, which is an issues that more mature male cats are prone. I watched him closely on Sunday while I was doing my large wholesale order. While he was OK most of the time, there were periods when he seemed a bit distressed.
> 
> I had considered calling the vet for an emergency visit, but he seemed to settle down Sunday afternoon and was still eating and drinking and doing 'cat things'. There would only be moments from time to time when he seemed troubled. So I waited.
> 
> Yesterday morning I called the office as soon as they were open to just touch base. I felt that we were through the worst of it, but wanted to see what the vet said. They said that without seeing him, they couldn't give a definitive opinion (I respect that) but had an appointment open. I was going to just wait to see, but in the morning when Rich got up, he again had litter box issues. So we headed to the vet.
> 
> While I love living in the country, there are some drawbacks. Our vet is about 45 minutes away or more. So it means it takes a bit more out of the cats when we visit. That is one reason I don't like to just run in there on a whim without due cause. But this certainly warranted a visit. While he did go potty (I knew there was no blockage) I didn't want to see him in pain. So off we went.
> 
> Rich is the best 'car cat' I have ever had. We brought the carrier for him to sit in at the waiting area, but in the car he sits calmly on my lap. He does this every time and it is as if he knows that I am taking him to help. I can tell he is nervous, but he is very good about staying settled without me having to restrain him in the least. When we arrived there, he went right into the carrier without issue. What a good boy.
> 
> It turned out that he probably had an irritated bowel and was given antibiotics for the next week. I was so relieved that he was OK and that nothing more painful or intrusive needed to be done. I am good at pilling cats, as I had a beautiful Siamese cat that had asthma for over a dozen year. She needed pills regularly and I have become somewhat of an expert in doing it without fanfare.
> 
> We arrived home close to 2pm and much of the day was behind us already. I spent the rest of the day packing up my wholesale order for Artist's Club (80 patterns and 12 piece wood kits that I cut over the weekend) so I feel I accomplished something at least.
> 
> All the while, Rich settled at my feet, happy to be home again and seemingly free of pain. The trip to the vet was well spent.
> 
> I took this photo of him last night. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, my friends, is the best result I could have hoped for. He is sitting there now, in the same position. He loves his little 'kitty' toy and actually carries it around the house with him like a dog. We took the 'kitty' to the vet, too, as we feel it helps comfort him as a child's toy teddy bear may do.
> 
> I spent the evening working on my 'secret project' and today I plan to draw and work on new things. I have a new painting design I am going to work on as well as a new scroll saw design. (Actually - I have several of each to work on and I just need to get moving on any one of them!)
> 
> It may not be exciting, but it sure filled my day. Sometimes keeping things from being 'exciting' takes more time than we think. What may not seem important at the time, is integral to the business running smoothly (and life, too!) I am happy that so much was accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Glad to her that Rich came through OK and is back to normal. Have fun with the new designs.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Through the Day*
> 
> I always try to write about interesting things that happen throughout my day. It seems that people like to see what it entails to run a small business from home these days. So many of my readers have or or thinking of beginning their own business with their crafts and I thought it would be helpful to them to see that it isn't just days upon days of drawing, painting, doing woodworking and going to the bank to deposit money. There is LOTS of things in between that may not be as fun and romantic as it may appear from the outside.
> 
> I feel as if my blogs of the past few weeks haven't been very exciting. It isn't because I am idle, but it is that time of year when taxes are coming due and paperwork needs to be done and a host of other mundane, organizational tasks have to be attended to in order to keep the business running smoothly. I am sure you don't want to read every day about how many hours I spent on doing taxes. Or organizing my closets. Or even the daily tasks like cleaning the house and cooking (although I do show some of my culinary triumphs on my Facebook page!)
> 
> None of this is bad though. In fact, it is all a really positive sign that the business is growing and thriving. I often find myself wondering if I should check in here every day or let things go until something that I deem as 'interesting' comes up. I know I have skipped a day or two from time to time. I have taken to skipping more on the weekends. I have come to look at those days I miss writing here as my 'day off' even though I am still usually working on something creative or to do with the business. It is a little bit of 'different' that keeps me from being burned out.
> 
> Yesterday went by in a flash it seemed. Over the weekend my cat Richard was having some problems. He has been diagnosed with having a "lazy bowel" which has given us trouble before and we have to watch him rather carefully. On Saturday I noticed he was having trouble in the litter box. He was making frequent trips and sometimes crying while he was in there. That is never good. While he was not constipated (which is the usual problem) quite the opposite was true. I was thinking it was more on the lines of a urinary tract infection, which is an issues that more mature male cats are prone. I watched him closely on Sunday while I was doing my large wholesale order. While he was OK most of the time, there were periods when he seemed a bit distressed.
> 
> I had considered calling the vet for an emergency visit, but he seemed to settle down Sunday afternoon and was still eating and drinking and doing 'cat things'. There would only be moments from time to time when he seemed troubled. So I waited.
> 
> Yesterday morning I called the office as soon as they were open to just touch base. I felt that we were through the worst of it, but wanted to see what the vet said. They said that without seeing him, they couldn't give a definitive opinion (I respect that) but had an appointment open. I was going to just wait to see, but in the morning when Rich got up, he again had litter box issues. So we headed to the vet.
> 
> While I love living in the country, there are some drawbacks. Our vet is about 45 minutes away or more. So it means it takes a bit more out of the cats when we visit. That is one reason I don't like to just run in there on a whim without due cause. But this certainly warranted a visit. While he did go potty (I knew there was no blockage) I didn't want to see him in pain. So off we went.
> 
> Rich is the best 'car cat' I have ever had. We brought the carrier for him to sit in at the waiting area, but in the car he sits calmly on my lap. He does this every time and it is as if he knows that I am taking him to help. I can tell he is nervous, but he is very good about staying settled without me having to restrain him in the least. When we arrived there, he went right into the carrier without issue. What a good boy.
> 
> It turned out that he probably had an irritated bowel and was given antibiotics for the next week. I was so relieved that he was OK and that nothing more painful or intrusive needed to be done. I am good at pilling cats, as I had a beautiful Siamese cat that had asthma for over a dozen year. She needed pills regularly and I have become somewhat of an expert in doing it without fanfare.
> 
> We arrived home close to 2pm and much of the day was behind us already. I spent the rest of the day packing up my wholesale order for Artist's Club (80 patterns and 12 piece wood kits that I cut over the weekend) so I feel I accomplished something at least.
> 
> All the while, Rich settled at my feet, happy to be home again and seemingly free of pain. The trip to the vet was well spent.
> 
> I took this photo of him last night. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, my friends, is the best result I could have hoped for. He is sitting there now, in the same position. He loves his little 'kitty' toy and actually carries it around the house with him like a dog. We took the 'kitty' to the vet, too, as we feel it helps comfort him as a child's toy teddy bear may do.
> 
> I spent the evening working on my 'secret project' and today I plan to draw and work on new things. I have a new painting design I am going to work on as well as a new scroll saw design. (Actually - I have several of each to work on and I just need to get moving on any one of them!)
> 
> It may not be exciting, but it sure filled my day. Sometimes keeping things from being 'exciting' takes more time than we think. What may not seem important at the time, is integral to the business running smoothly (and life, too!) I am happy that so much was accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Yes, it was quite a worry. It is so hard because they can't tell you when they are feeling bad. Since I got him home, he has been sticking by my side like glue. He even comes when I call him and allows me to give him his pill very easily. It is nice that he has such trust in me and understands that I am trying to help him.

I will pass your good wishes on to him. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Through the Day*
> 
> I always try to write about interesting things that happen throughout my day. It seems that people like to see what it entails to run a small business from home these days. So many of my readers have or or thinking of beginning their own business with their crafts and I thought it would be helpful to them to see that it isn't just days upon days of drawing, painting, doing woodworking and going to the bank to deposit money. There is LOTS of things in between that may not be as fun and romantic as it may appear from the outside.
> 
> I feel as if my blogs of the past few weeks haven't been very exciting. It isn't because I am idle, but it is that time of year when taxes are coming due and paperwork needs to be done and a host of other mundane, organizational tasks have to be attended to in order to keep the business running smoothly. I am sure you don't want to read every day about how many hours I spent on doing taxes. Or organizing my closets. Or even the daily tasks like cleaning the house and cooking (although I do show some of my culinary triumphs on my Facebook page!)
> 
> None of this is bad though. In fact, it is all a really positive sign that the business is growing and thriving. I often find myself wondering if I should check in here every day or let things go until something that I deem as 'interesting' comes up. I know I have skipped a day or two from time to time. I have taken to skipping more on the weekends. I have come to look at those days I miss writing here as my 'day off' even though I am still usually working on something creative or to do with the business. It is a little bit of 'different' that keeps me from being burned out.
> 
> Yesterday went by in a flash it seemed. Over the weekend my cat Richard was having some problems. He has been diagnosed with having a "lazy bowel" which has given us trouble before and we have to watch him rather carefully. On Saturday I noticed he was having trouble in the litter box. He was making frequent trips and sometimes crying while he was in there. That is never good. While he was not constipated (which is the usual problem) quite the opposite was true. I was thinking it was more on the lines of a urinary tract infection, which is an issues that more mature male cats are prone. I watched him closely on Sunday while I was doing my large wholesale order. While he was OK most of the time, there were periods when he seemed a bit distressed.
> 
> I had considered calling the vet for an emergency visit, but he seemed to settle down Sunday afternoon and was still eating and drinking and doing 'cat things'. There would only be moments from time to time when he seemed troubled. So I waited.
> 
> Yesterday morning I called the office as soon as they were open to just touch base. I felt that we were through the worst of it, but wanted to see what the vet said. They said that without seeing him, they couldn't give a definitive opinion (I respect that) but had an appointment open. I was going to just wait to see, but in the morning when Rich got up, he again had litter box issues. So we headed to the vet.
> 
> While I love living in the country, there are some drawbacks. Our vet is about 45 minutes away or more. So it means it takes a bit more out of the cats when we visit. That is one reason I don't like to just run in there on a whim without due cause. But this certainly warranted a visit. While he did go potty (I knew there was no blockage) I didn't want to see him in pain. So off we went.
> 
> Rich is the best 'car cat' I have ever had. We brought the carrier for him to sit in at the waiting area, but in the car he sits calmly on my lap. He does this every time and it is as if he knows that I am taking him to help. I can tell he is nervous, but he is very good about staying settled without me having to restrain him in the least. When we arrived there, he went right into the carrier without issue. What a good boy.
> 
> It turned out that he probably had an irritated bowel and was given antibiotics for the next week. I was so relieved that he was OK and that nothing more painful or intrusive needed to be done. I am good at pilling cats, as I had a beautiful Siamese cat that had asthma for over a dozen year. She needed pills regularly and I have become somewhat of an expert in doing it without fanfare.
> 
> We arrived home close to 2pm and much of the day was behind us already. I spent the rest of the day packing up my wholesale order for Artist's Club (80 patterns and 12 piece wood kits that I cut over the weekend) so I feel I accomplished something at least.
> 
> All the while, Rich settled at my feet, happy to be home again and seemingly free of pain. The trip to the vet was well spent.
> 
> I took this photo of him last night. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, my friends, is the best result I could have hoped for. He is sitting there now, in the same position. He loves his little 'kitty' toy and actually carries it around the house with him like a dog. We took the 'kitty' to the vet, too, as we feel it helps comfort him as a child's toy teddy bear may do.
> 
> I spent the evening working on my 'secret project' and today I plan to draw and work on new things. I have a new painting design I am going to work on as well as a new scroll saw design. (Actually - I have several of each to work on and I just need to get moving on any one of them!)
> 
> It may not be exciting, but it sure filled my day. Sometimes keeping things from being 'exciting' takes more time than we think. What may not seem important at the time, is integral to the business running smoothly (and life, too!) I am happy that so much was accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Our 4-legged kiddos are just as precious as our 2-legged ones. I hate when any of em don't feel good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Through the Day*
> 
> I always try to write about interesting things that happen throughout my day. It seems that people like to see what it entails to run a small business from home these days. So many of my readers have or or thinking of beginning their own business with their crafts and I thought it would be helpful to them to see that it isn't just days upon days of drawing, painting, doing woodworking and going to the bank to deposit money. There is LOTS of things in between that may not be as fun and romantic as it may appear from the outside.
> 
> I feel as if my blogs of the past few weeks haven't been very exciting. It isn't because I am idle, but it is that time of year when taxes are coming due and paperwork needs to be done and a host of other mundane, organizational tasks have to be attended to in order to keep the business running smoothly. I am sure you don't want to read every day about how many hours I spent on doing taxes. Or organizing my closets. Or even the daily tasks like cleaning the house and cooking (although I do show some of my culinary triumphs on my Facebook page!)
> 
> None of this is bad though. In fact, it is all a really positive sign that the business is growing and thriving. I often find myself wondering if I should check in here every day or let things go until something that I deem as 'interesting' comes up. I know I have skipped a day or two from time to time. I have taken to skipping more on the weekends. I have come to look at those days I miss writing here as my 'day off' even though I am still usually working on something creative or to do with the business. It is a little bit of 'different' that keeps me from being burned out.
> 
> Yesterday went by in a flash it seemed. Over the weekend my cat Richard was having some problems. He has been diagnosed with having a "lazy bowel" which has given us trouble before and we have to watch him rather carefully. On Saturday I noticed he was having trouble in the litter box. He was making frequent trips and sometimes crying while he was in there. That is never good. While he was not constipated (which is the usual problem) quite the opposite was true. I was thinking it was more on the lines of a urinary tract infection, which is an issues that more mature male cats are prone. I watched him closely on Sunday while I was doing my large wholesale order. While he was OK most of the time, there were periods when he seemed a bit distressed.
> 
> I had considered calling the vet for an emergency visit, but he seemed to settle down Sunday afternoon and was still eating and drinking and doing 'cat things'. There would only be moments from time to time when he seemed troubled. So I waited.
> 
> Yesterday morning I called the office as soon as they were open to just touch base. I felt that we were through the worst of it, but wanted to see what the vet said. They said that without seeing him, they couldn't give a definitive opinion (I respect that) but had an appointment open. I was going to just wait to see, but in the morning when Rich got up, he again had litter box issues. So we headed to the vet.
> 
> While I love living in the country, there are some drawbacks. Our vet is about 45 minutes away or more. So it means it takes a bit more out of the cats when we visit. That is one reason I don't like to just run in there on a whim without due cause. But this certainly warranted a visit. While he did go potty (I knew there was no blockage) I didn't want to see him in pain. So off we went.
> 
> Rich is the best 'car cat' I have ever had. We brought the carrier for him to sit in at the waiting area, but in the car he sits calmly on my lap. He does this every time and it is as if he knows that I am taking him to help. I can tell he is nervous, but he is very good about staying settled without me having to restrain him in the least. When we arrived there, he went right into the carrier without issue. What a good boy.
> 
> It turned out that he probably had an irritated bowel and was given antibiotics for the next week. I was so relieved that he was OK and that nothing more painful or intrusive needed to be done. I am good at pilling cats, as I had a beautiful Siamese cat that had asthma for over a dozen year. She needed pills regularly and I have become somewhat of an expert in doing it without fanfare.
> 
> We arrived home close to 2pm and much of the day was behind us already. I spent the rest of the day packing up my wholesale order for Artist's Club (80 patterns and 12 piece wood kits that I cut over the weekend) so I feel I accomplished something at least.
> 
> All the while, Rich settled at my feet, happy to be home again and seemingly free of pain. The trip to the vet was well spent.
> 
> I took this photo of him last night. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, my friends, is the best result I could have hoped for. He is sitting there now, in the same position. He loves his little 'kitty' toy and actually carries it around the house with him like a dog. We took the 'kitty' to the vet, too, as we feel it helps comfort him as a child's toy teddy bear may do.
> 
> I spent the evening working on my 'secret project' and today I plan to draw and work on new things. I have a new painting design I am going to work on as well as a new scroll saw design. (Actually - I have several of each to work on and I just need to get moving on any one of them!)
> 
> It may not be exciting, but it sure filled my day. Sometimes keeping things from being 'exciting' takes more time than we think. What may not seem important at the time, is integral to the business running smoothly (and life, too!) I am happy that so much was accomplished.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Yes, Roger - it sure throws us out of kilter. I am so happy he is doing better. He is even taking his pills like a good boy. I am very relieved! 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*So Much Inspiration*

I often feel as if I over use the word "inspiration." It seems like every other day, I am inspired by something. I guess it is because after living a life of creating, we train ourselves to look at things differently than most people do. I can look at the sky and wonder which DecoArt Americana paint colors I would use if I were to paint it. I look at the architecture of an old building or an iron fence and think of ways I could replicate that pattern in a scroll saw project, and I look at the flowers and grasses that grow in my yard, or an insect of some sort and try to figure out how I could create a dimensional needle work picture of in. What colors and materials I would use. What stitches would be the best. What beads or embellishments would make the piece look realistic.

This is how my mind is constantly thinking.

Yesterday was an incredibly productive day. It was one of those days where I did a lot of different things and chipped away at several ideas at once. I started off by shipping out my large order for the Artist's Club. It always feels so good to see the delivery truck drive away and know that my kits are on their way. It is a nice milestone.

I then settled down and went to work on my new scroll saw pattern. After creating my bunny puzzles last week, I had some ideas for additional toys that would be fun and easy to make. But thinking them through and actually making them is a bit of a process. When building something like this, I allow for a couple of trials and misses. While sometimes things fall into place right away, more so than not I make something, adjust things, and make them again. This project was no different.

Although for the most part things worked according to my original thought process (I have been thinking this one through for several days now) there were a couple of thing that needed to be changed to make

things work. I don't look upon this as a 'miss' or a 'failure' at all, but just part of the process. I spent an hour or so building the first part of the project and realized where I needed to change a couple of things. I will only show you a portion of it for now, as today I need to first go back to the computer and re draw some of the elements, then I will be able to create the project fully and easily. It will be a fun day for sure.

But for now, I will show you a small portion of what I accomplished to get you all thinking . . .










I think you are all going to like this one. (At least I hope so!)

By the time I was at this point, it was near dinner time. Since my next step was to go back to the computer, I cleaned up the wood dust and decided to do something different. I have been working on somewhat of a 'secret project' for the past week or so with my embroidery. I won't say much about it now, but it is my own design and I am using the skills that I learned on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I really, really love doing needlework, and I find that it is satisfying, low stress and a very relaxing way to spend my evenings. As with my other creative venues, my head is exploding with ideas. Below is a quick peek of what I am creating at this time:










So far it is coming out pretty good.

Last year I purchased some spools of white silk ribbon in various thicknesses and some silk dye in order to create my own colored ribbon. Up to this point, I have been purchasing all of my supplies from Di van Nierkerk's site and while the materials are lovely, I am afraid if I run out of something in the middle of a project, I would have a lengthy wait to order more. I am currently awaiting an order for the full line of beautiful Chameleon silk thread and perle cottons for future projects, as well as additional ribbon. But I still wanted to experiment myself and see how I would do at dying my own ribbon. Besides the cost being very much less than ordering it pre-dyed, it would give me the flexibility to make my own colors. And one thing I always love is color!

So I watched some videos again on using the Jacquard Dye Na Flow started set that I purchased last year from Dharma Trading Co. (A great experience by the way! Excellent products, fast service, great prices) and I went to town with it. (As a side note - this dye can be used on WOOD as well! I will be experimenting with that later on!)

I decided to start small with about a 1.5 meter piece of 4mm white silk ribbon (Also purchased from Dharma) and I am just thrilled with the result!










My goal was to create a yellowish/peachy ribbon, and I think I am very happy with the result. It was easy, fun, NOT messy and only took a few minutes to do. Won't this ribbon make lovely flowers?










After working with Di's beautiful hand-dyed ribbon, it absolutely spoiled me for anything else. I love the gentle variegation of colors and I know I will have a world of fun ahead of me! You will have to stay tuned to see what I plan with this ribbon.

On another note, I received a wonderful package yesterday from Brenda Griffin of The Rusty Thimble. (You can click the link for her Facebook page). Brenda is the 'mom' of my lovely prim elf, Edgar who I purchased a year or so ago (shown here with Coco)










I love all of Brenda's creations and last week I bid on some of her pieces on a Facebook auction. Not only did she send my piece that I won, but this darling little "Wabbit" as well:










Isn't he cute? What a silly little guy! I just smile when I see him.

And here is the piece that I won:










We decided to name him Roger Pennysworth. (Don't ask me why!)

I love the little rusty nails she used for his feet!










I find that Brenda's pieces ALWAYS have so much detail! And I absolutely LOVE his face!










Opening that package just made my day!

So you see, it was a very, very busy day yesterday! I had so much fun in so many directions and I can't wait to continue on my journey today. It is a beautiful and bright day today and we are seeing more and more of the grass and the piles of snow are diminishing, slowly but surely.

I feel as if I am all over the place these days, not knowing which direction to go first. But that is really not a 'problem' and I am thrilled that I have so many fun things to look forward to creating. It makes for a good and happy life.

I love being inspired by so many things around me! I also love that over the years I have trained my eyes to look at things in ways that feed my creativity. Our world is full of wonderful and beautiful things. Appreciating things for what they are and what they can be is the first step to a creative lifestyle. I am happy I am moving in that direction.

Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much Inspiration*
> 
> I often feel as if I over use the word "inspiration." It seems like every other day, I am inspired by something. I guess it is because after living a life of creating, we train ourselves to look at things differently than most people do. I can look at the sky and wonder which DecoArt Americana paint colors I would use if I were to paint it. I look at the architecture of an old building or an iron fence and think of ways I could replicate that pattern in a scroll saw project, and I look at the flowers and grasses that grow in my yard, or an insect of some sort and try to figure out how I could create a dimensional needle work picture of in. What colors and materials I would use. What stitches would be the best. What beads or embellishments would make the piece look realistic.
> 
> This is how my mind is constantly thinking.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly productive day. It was one of those days where I did a lot of different things and chipped away at several ideas at once. I started off by shipping out my large order for the Artist's Club. It always feels so good to see the delivery truck drive away and know that my kits are on their way. It is a nice milestone.
> 
> I then settled down and went to work on my new scroll saw pattern. After creating my bunny puzzles last week, I had some ideas for additional toys that would be fun and easy to make. But thinking them through and actually making them is a bit of a process. When building something like this, I allow for a couple of trials and misses. While sometimes things fall into place right away, more so than not I make something, adjust things, and make them again. This project was no different.
> 
> Although for the most part things worked according to my original thought process (I have been thinking this one through for several days now) there were a couple of thing that needed to be changed to make
> 
> things work. I don't look upon this as a 'miss' or a 'failure' at all, but just part of the process. I spent an hour or so building the first part of the project and realized where I needed to change a couple of things. I will only show you a portion of it for now, as today I need to first go back to the computer and re draw some of the elements, then I will be able to create the project fully and easily. It will be a fun day for sure.
> 
> But for now, I will show you a small portion of what I accomplished to get you all thinking . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are all going to like this one. (At least I hope so!)
> 
> By the time I was at this point, it was near dinner time. Since my next step was to go back to the computer, I cleaned up the wood dust and decided to do something different. I have been working on somewhat of a 'secret project' for the past week or so with my embroidery. I won't say much about it now, but it is my own design and I am using the skills that I learned on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I really, really love doing needlework, and I find that it is satisfying, low stress and a very relaxing way to spend my evenings. As with my other creative venues, my head is exploding with ideas. Below is a quick peek of what I am creating at this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is coming out pretty good.
> 
> Last year I purchased some spools of white silk ribbon in various thicknesses and some silk dye in order to create my own colored ribbon. Up to this point, I have been purchasing all of my supplies from Di van Nierkerk's site and while the materials are lovely, I am afraid if I run out of something in the middle of a project, I would have a lengthy wait to order more. I am currently awaiting an order for the full line of beautiful Chameleon silk thread and perle cottons for future projects, as well as additional ribbon. But I still wanted to experiment myself and see how I would do at dying my own ribbon. Besides the cost being very much less than ordering it pre-dyed, it would give me the flexibility to make my own colors. And one thing I always love is color!
> 
> So I watched some videos again on using the Jacquard Dye Na Flow started set that I purchased last year from Dharma Trading Co. (A great experience by the way! Excellent products, fast service, great prices) and I went to town with it. (As a side note - this dye can be used on WOOD as well! I will be experimenting with that later on!)
> 
> I decided to start small with about a 1.5 meter piece of 4mm white silk ribbon (Also purchased from Dharma) and I am just thrilled with the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal was to create a yellowish/peachy ribbon, and I think I am very happy with the result. It was easy, fun, NOT messy and only took a few minutes to do. Won't this ribbon make lovely flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with Di's beautiful hand-dyed ribbon, it absolutely spoiled me for anything else. I love the gentle variegation of colors and I know I will have a world of fun ahead of me! You will have to stay tuned to see what I plan with this ribbon.
> 
> On another note, I received a wonderful package yesterday from Brenda Griffin of The Rusty Thimble. (You can click the link for her Facebook page). Brenda is the 'mom' of my lovely prim elf, Edgar who I purchased a year or so ago (shown here with Coco)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of Brenda's creations and last week I bid on some of her pieces on a Facebook auction. Not only did she send my piece that I won, but this darling little "Wabbit" as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he cute? What a silly little guy! I just smile when I see him.
> 
> And here is the piece that I won:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to name him Roger Pennysworth. (Don't ask me why!)
> 
> I love the little rusty nails she used for his feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that Brenda's pieces ALWAYS have so much detail! And I absolutely LOVE his face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening that package just made my day!
> 
> So you see, it was a very, very busy day yesterday! I had so much fun in so many directions and I can't wait to continue on my journey today. It is a beautiful and bright day today and we are seeing more and more of the grass and the piles of snow are diminishing, slowly but surely.
> 
> I feel as if I am all over the place these days, not knowing which direction to go first. But that is really not a 'problem' and I am thrilled that I have so many fun things to look forward to creating. It makes for a good and happy life.
> 
> I love being inspired by so many things around me! I also love that over the years I have trained my eyes to look at things in ways that feed my creativity. Our world is full of wonderful and beautiful things. Appreciating things for what they are and what they can be is the first step to a creative lifestyle. I am happy I am moving in that direction.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


What wonderful creativity both from you and from Brenda. The embroidery piece is beautiful. The wooden project has me intrigued and the bunny rabbit is so cute. Your dyed ribbon came out really well. Love the colour.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much Inspiration*
> 
> I often feel as if I over use the word "inspiration." It seems like every other day, I am inspired by something. I guess it is because after living a life of creating, we train ourselves to look at things differently than most people do. I can look at the sky and wonder which DecoArt Americana paint colors I would use if I were to paint it. I look at the architecture of an old building or an iron fence and think of ways I could replicate that pattern in a scroll saw project, and I look at the flowers and grasses that grow in my yard, or an insect of some sort and try to figure out how I could create a dimensional needle work picture of in. What colors and materials I would use. What stitches would be the best. What beads or embellishments would make the piece look realistic.
> 
> This is how my mind is constantly thinking.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly productive day. It was one of those days where I did a lot of different things and chipped away at several ideas at once. I started off by shipping out my large order for the Artist's Club. It always feels so good to see the delivery truck drive away and know that my kits are on their way. It is a nice milestone.
> 
> I then settled down and went to work on my new scroll saw pattern. After creating my bunny puzzles last week, I had some ideas for additional toys that would be fun and easy to make. But thinking them through and actually making them is a bit of a process. When building something like this, I allow for a couple of trials and misses. While sometimes things fall into place right away, more so than not I make something, adjust things, and make them again. This project was no different.
> 
> Although for the most part things worked according to my original thought process (I have been thinking this one through for several days now) there were a couple of thing that needed to be changed to make
> 
> things work. I don't look upon this as a 'miss' or a 'failure' at all, but just part of the process. I spent an hour or so building the first part of the project and realized where I needed to change a couple of things. I will only show you a portion of it for now, as today I need to first go back to the computer and re draw some of the elements, then I will be able to create the project fully and easily. It will be a fun day for sure.
> 
> But for now, I will show you a small portion of what I accomplished to get you all thinking . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are all going to like this one. (At least I hope so!)
> 
> By the time I was at this point, it was near dinner time. Since my next step was to go back to the computer, I cleaned up the wood dust and decided to do something different. I have been working on somewhat of a 'secret project' for the past week or so with my embroidery. I won't say much about it now, but it is my own design and I am using the skills that I learned on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I really, really love doing needlework, and I find that it is satisfying, low stress and a very relaxing way to spend my evenings. As with my other creative venues, my head is exploding with ideas. Below is a quick peek of what I am creating at this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is coming out pretty good.
> 
> Last year I purchased some spools of white silk ribbon in various thicknesses and some silk dye in order to create my own colored ribbon. Up to this point, I have been purchasing all of my supplies from Di van Nierkerk's site and while the materials are lovely, I am afraid if I run out of something in the middle of a project, I would have a lengthy wait to order more. I am currently awaiting an order for the full line of beautiful Chameleon silk thread and perle cottons for future projects, as well as additional ribbon. But I still wanted to experiment myself and see how I would do at dying my own ribbon. Besides the cost being very much less than ordering it pre-dyed, it would give me the flexibility to make my own colors. And one thing I always love is color!
> 
> So I watched some videos again on using the Jacquard Dye Na Flow started set that I purchased last year from Dharma Trading Co. (A great experience by the way! Excellent products, fast service, great prices) and I went to town with it. (As a side note - this dye can be used on WOOD as well! I will be experimenting with that later on!)
> 
> I decided to start small with about a 1.5 meter piece of 4mm white silk ribbon (Also purchased from Dharma) and I am just thrilled with the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal was to create a yellowish/peachy ribbon, and I think I am very happy with the result. It was easy, fun, NOT messy and only took a few minutes to do. Won't this ribbon make lovely flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with Di's beautiful hand-dyed ribbon, it absolutely spoiled me for anything else. I love the gentle variegation of colors and I know I will have a world of fun ahead of me! You will have to stay tuned to see what I plan with this ribbon.
> 
> On another note, I received a wonderful package yesterday from Brenda Griffin of The Rusty Thimble. (You can click the link for her Facebook page). Brenda is the 'mom' of my lovely prim elf, Edgar who I purchased a year or so ago (shown here with Coco)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of Brenda's creations and last week I bid on some of her pieces on a Facebook auction. Not only did she send my piece that I won, but this darling little "Wabbit" as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he cute? What a silly little guy! I just smile when I see him.
> 
> And here is the piece that I won:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to name him Roger Pennysworth. (Don't ask me why!)
> 
> I love the little rusty nails she used for his feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that Brenda's pieces ALWAYS have so much detail! And I absolutely LOVE his face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening that package just made my day!
> 
> So you see, it was a very, very busy day yesterday! I had so much fun in so many directions and I can't wait to continue on my journey today. It is a beautiful and bright day today and we are seeing more and more of the grass and the piles of snow are diminishing, slowly but surely.
> 
> I feel as if I am all over the place these days, not knowing which direction to go first. But that is really not a 'problem' and I am thrilled that I have so many fun things to look forward to creating. It makes for a good and happy life.
> 
> I love being inspired by so many things around me! I also love that over the years I have trained my eyes to look at things in ways that feed my creativity. Our world is full of wonderful and beautiful things. Appreciating things for what they are and what they can be is the first step to a creative lifestyle. I am happy I am moving in that direction.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Thank you so much Anna. There were so many good things to be positive about yesterday. It really makes me grateful. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *So Much Inspiration*
> 
> I often feel as if I over use the word "inspiration." It seems like every other day, I am inspired by something. I guess it is because after living a life of creating, we train ourselves to look at things differently than most people do. I can look at the sky and wonder which DecoArt Americana paint colors I would use if I were to paint it. I look at the architecture of an old building or an iron fence and think of ways I could replicate that pattern in a scroll saw project, and I look at the flowers and grasses that grow in my yard, or an insect of some sort and try to figure out how I could create a dimensional needle work picture of in. What colors and materials I would use. What stitches would be the best. What beads or embellishments would make the piece look realistic.
> 
> This is how my mind is constantly thinking.
> 
> Yesterday was an incredibly productive day. It was one of those days where I did a lot of different things and chipped away at several ideas at once. I started off by shipping out my large order for the Artist's Club. It always feels so good to see the delivery truck drive away and know that my kits are on their way. It is a nice milestone.
> 
> I then settled down and went to work on my new scroll saw pattern. After creating my bunny puzzles last week, I had some ideas for additional toys that would be fun and easy to make. But thinking them through and actually making them is a bit of a process. When building something like this, I allow for a couple of trials and misses. While sometimes things fall into place right away, more so than not I make something, adjust things, and make them again. This project was no different.
> 
> Although for the most part things worked according to my original thought process (I have been thinking this one through for several days now) there were a couple of thing that needed to be changed to make
> 
> things work. I don't look upon this as a 'miss' or a 'failure' at all, but just part of the process. I spent an hour or so building the first part of the project and realized where I needed to change a couple of things. I will only show you a portion of it for now, as today I need to first go back to the computer and re draw some of the elements, then I will be able to create the project fully and easily. It will be a fun day for sure.
> 
> But for now, I will show you a small portion of what I accomplished to get you all thinking . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are all going to like this one. (At least I hope so!)
> 
> By the time I was at this point, it was near dinner time. Since my next step was to go back to the computer, I cleaned up the wood dust and decided to do something different. I have been working on somewhat of a 'secret project' for the past week or so with my embroidery. I won't say much about it now, but it is my own design and I am using the skills that I learned on my "A Perfect World" sampler. I really, really love doing needlework, and I find that it is satisfying, low stress and a very relaxing way to spend my evenings. As with my other creative venues, my head is exploding with ideas. Below is a quick peek of what I am creating at this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is coming out pretty good.
> 
> Last year I purchased some spools of white silk ribbon in various thicknesses and some silk dye in order to create my own colored ribbon. Up to this point, I have been purchasing all of my supplies from Di van Nierkerk's site and while the materials are lovely, I am afraid if I run out of something in the middle of a project, I would have a lengthy wait to order more. I am currently awaiting an order for the full line of beautiful Chameleon silk thread and perle cottons for future projects, as well as additional ribbon. But I still wanted to experiment myself and see how I would do at dying my own ribbon. Besides the cost being very much less than ordering it pre-dyed, it would give me the flexibility to make my own colors. And one thing I always love is color!
> 
> So I watched some videos again on using the Jacquard Dye Na Flow started set that I purchased last year from Dharma Trading Co. (A great experience by the way! Excellent products, fast service, great prices) and I went to town with it. (As a side note - this dye can be used on WOOD as well! I will be experimenting with that later on!)
> 
> I decided to start small with about a 1.5 meter piece of 4mm white silk ribbon (Also purchased from Dharma) and I am just thrilled with the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal was to create a yellowish/peachy ribbon, and I think I am very happy with the result. It was easy, fun, NOT messy and only took a few minutes to do. Won't this ribbon make lovely flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with Di's beautiful hand-dyed ribbon, it absolutely spoiled me for anything else. I love the gentle variegation of colors and I know I will have a world of fun ahead of me! You will have to stay tuned to see what I plan with this ribbon.
> 
> On another note, I received a wonderful package yesterday from Brenda Griffin of The Rusty Thimble. (You can click the link for her Facebook page). Brenda is the 'mom' of my lovely prim elf, Edgar who I purchased a year or so ago (shown here with Coco)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of Brenda's creations and last week I bid on some of her pieces on a Facebook auction. Not only did she send my piece that I won, but this darling little "Wabbit" as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he cute? What a silly little guy! I just smile when I see him.
> 
> And here is the piece that I won:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to name him Roger Pennysworth. (Don't ask me why!)
> 
> I love the little rusty nails she used for his feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that Brenda's pieces ALWAYS have so much detail! And I absolutely LOVE his face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening that package just made my day!
> 
> So you see, it was a very, very busy day yesterday! I had so much fun in so many directions and I can't wait to continue on my journey today. It is a beautiful and bright day today and we are seeing more and more of the grass and the piles of snow are diminishing, slowly but surely.
> 
> I feel as if I am all over the place these days, not knowing which direction to go first. But that is really not a 'problem' and I am thrilled that I have so many fun things to look forward to creating. It makes for a good and happy life.
> 
> I love being inspired by so many things around me! I also love that over the years I have trained my eyes to look at things in ways that feed my creativity. Our world is full of wonderful and beautiful things. Appreciating things for what they are and what they can be is the first step to a creative lifestyle. I am happy I am moving in that direction.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Yes, yes, production.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress*

It is another beautiful and sunny morning here on the bank of the Meteghan river. The air is calm and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Little by little the huge piles of snow is receding and we are able to see brownish patches of what promises to be green grass. Spring is definitely on its way.

It has been a long winter for us here in Nova Scotia. As with many other parts of the world, we seemed to have our fill of ice and snow. The past several years we have had mild winters, and I believe that it has somewhat spoiled our expectations of what winter is.

I remember growing up in Chicago where many Easters were spent with snow on the ground. I also have memories of others where we were sitting in the front yard in lawn chairs with light jackets on or no coats at all, and the air was already warm. Spring is has always been like that for me it seems. It could go either way. I think though after the particularly harsh winters, we are much more anxious for its arrival. Usually I don't mind winter. I actually even like it. Somehow my way of thinking is that it rather 'de-clutters' my life a bit, as when I am stuck inside, it allows me more time to create. I believe that is a good and positive way to look at things.

But I can't deny that this year I am a bit weary of snow and ice. The dreary, grey days have somewhat taken their toll. I don't know if it is because it has affected my own feelings directly, or because it has weighed so heavily on my family and friends. Whatever the case, I will be looking forward to the warmer days when Pancakes and I can eat our lunch out on our small deck and I can take walks in the woods and spend some time at the beach. And of course it will be nice to be able to drive my own car again. I don't like not being able to do so.

In the meantime though, I have been keeping as busy as possible. That certainly makes the days pass quickly. I am pleased to say that I have many different lists of ideas for projects - both painted and woodworking - and now I am adding embroidery projects as well. There is so many fun things to do that I don't want to spend my days dwelling on things like the weather. I think it is much more positive to think that way.

Yesterday I accomplished a great deal. I adjusted my pattern for my newest project and I also cut everything out and sanded all the pieces. Today will be the really fun part, as I will see the entire project come together. Here is a snapshot of what is on my work table for the day:










Of course, it is a child's game that I made. When I was looking into puzzles, I had so many ideas for cute games that I thought I would follow along that path for a bit. You can probably figure out the jest of it, but I think I will wait until tomorrow until I really reveal how things will work.

I am going to work on the instructions today as well, as I hope to get the pattern on the site in the next few days. I used to wait to post the patterns until the updates, but with all the patterns Keith and I have been making, I think it can be a bit overwhelming to post them all at once.

I am hoping you are enjoying these little teasers as I reveal my projects. In the past I have tried to explain my thought process ahead of time and I find that I don't always do a good job of it. I more often than not am unable to clearly explain my thinking on my new things, so I feel I am better off just showing you all as I go along. Besides - things change during the process. It is less confusing to us all to see things as they emerge from my head and become reality. (It is kind of fun, too!)

I am looking forward to sharing the final project with you. I should be done by tomorrow. Until then, have fun imagining what will come next. I know I do!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> It is another beautiful and sunny morning here on the bank of the Meteghan river. The air is calm and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Little by little the huge piles of snow is receding and we are able to see brownish patches of what promises to be green grass. Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> It has been a long winter for us here in Nova Scotia. As with many other parts of the world, we seemed to have our fill of ice and snow. The past several years we have had mild winters, and I believe that it has somewhat spoiled our expectations of what winter is.
> 
> I remember growing up in Chicago where many Easters were spent with snow on the ground. I also have memories of others where we were sitting in the front yard in lawn chairs with light jackets on or no coats at all, and the air was already warm. Spring is has always been like that for me it seems. It could go either way. I think though after the particularly harsh winters, we are much more anxious for its arrival. Usually I don't mind winter. I actually even like it. Somehow my way of thinking is that it rather 'de-clutters' my life a bit, as when I am stuck inside, it allows me more time to create. I believe that is a good and positive way to look at things.
> 
> But I can't deny that this year I am a bit weary of snow and ice. The dreary, grey days have somewhat taken their toll. I don't know if it is because it has affected my own feelings directly, or because it has weighed so heavily on my family and friends. Whatever the case, I will be looking forward to the warmer days when Pancakes and I can eat our lunch out on our small deck and I can take walks in the woods and spend some time at the beach. And of course it will be nice to be able to drive my own car again. I don't like not being able to do so.
> 
> In the meantime though, I have been keeping as busy as possible. That certainly makes the days pass quickly. I am pleased to say that I have many different lists of ideas for projects - both painted and woodworking - and now I am adding embroidery projects as well. There is so many fun things to do that I don't want to spend my days dwelling on things like the weather. I think it is much more positive to think that way.
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a great deal. I adjusted my pattern for my newest project and I also cut everything out and sanded all the pieces. Today will be the really fun part, as I will see the entire project come together. Here is a snapshot of what is on my work table for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it is a child's game that I made. When I was looking into puzzles, I had so many ideas for cute games that I thought I would follow along that path for a bit. You can probably figure out the jest of it, but I think I will wait until tomorrow until I really reveal how things will work.
> 
> I am going to work on the instructions today as well, as I hope to get the pattern on the site in the next few days. I used to wait to post the patterns until the updates, but with all the patterns Keith and I have been making, I think it can be a bit overwhelming to post them all at once.
> 
> I am hoping you are enjoying these little teasers as I reveal my projects. In the past I have tried to explain my thought process ahead of time and I find that I don't always do a good job of it. I more often than not am unable to clearly explain my thinking on my new things, so I feel I am better off just showing you all as I go along. Besides - things change during the process. It is less confusing to us all to see things as they emerge from my head and become reality. (It is kind of fun, too!)
> 
> I am looking forward to sharing the final project with you. I should be done by tomorrow. Until then, have fun imagining what will come next. I know I do!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Your games looks intriguing! Looking forward to seeing it all finished. I'm guessing it will be painted? Kid's games are fun to make. I might just have to get this one for the new twins in the family


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> It is another beautiful and sunny morning here on the bank of the Meteghan river. The air is calm and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Little by little the huge piles of snow is receding and we are able to see brownish patches of what promises to be green grass. Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> It has been a long winter for us here in Nova Scotia. As with many other parts of the world, we seemed to have our fill of ice and snow. The past several years we have had mild winters, and I believe that it has somewhat spoiled our expectations of what winter is.
> 
> I remember growing up in Chicago where many Easters were spent with snow on the ground. I also have memories of others where we were sitting in the front yard in lawn chairs with light jackets on or no coats at all, and the air was already warm. Spring is has always been like that for me it seems. It could go either way. I think though after the particularly harsh winters, we are much more anxious for its arrival. Usually I don't mind winter. I actually even like it. Somehow my way of thinking is that it rather 'de-clutters' my life a bit, as when I am stuck inside, it allows me more time to create. I believe that is a good and positive way to look at things.
> 
> But I can't deny that this year I am a bit weary of snow and ice. The dreary, grey days have somewhat taken their toll. I don't know if it is because it has affected my own feelings directly, or because it has weighed so heavily on my family and friends. Whatever the case, I will be looking forward to the warmer days when Pancakes and I can eat our lunch out on our small deck and I can take walks in the woods and spend some time at the beach. And of course it will be nice to be able to drive my own car again. I don't like not being able to do so.
> 
> In the meantime though, I have been keeping as busy as possible. That certainly makes the days pass quickly. I am pleased to say that I have many different lists of ideas for projects - both painted and woodworking - and now I am adding embroidery projects as well. There is so many fun things to do that I don't want to spend my days dwelling on things like the weather. I think it is much more positive to think that way.
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a great deal. I adjusted my pattern for my newest project and I also cut everything out and sanded all the pieces. Today will be the really fun part, as I will see the entire project come together. Here is a snapshot of what is on my work table for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it is a child's game that I made. When I was looking into puzzles, I had so many ideas for cute games that I thought I would follow along that path for a bit. You can probably figure out the jest of it, but I think I will wait until tomorrow until I really reveal how things will work.
> 
> I am going to work on the instructions today as well, as I hope to get the pattern on the site in the next few days. I used to wait to post the patterns until the updates, but with all the patterns Keith and I have been making, I think it can be a bit overwhelming to post them all at once.
> 
> I am hoping you are enjoying these little teasers as I reveal my projects. In the past I have tried to explain my thought process ahead of time and I find that I don't always do a good job of it. I more often than not am unable to clearly explain my thinking on my new things, so I feel I am better off just showing you all as I go along. Besides - things change during the process. It is less confusing to us all to see things as they emerge from my head and become reality. (It is kind of fun, too!)
> 
> I am looking forward to sharing the final project with you. I should be done by tomorrow. Until then, have fun imagining what will come next. I know I do!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Yes, these look very interesting


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress*
> 
> It is another beautiful and sunny morning here on the bank of the Meteghan river. The air is calm and there isn't a cloud in the sky. Little by little the huge piles of snow is receding and we are able to see brownish patches of what promises to be green grass. Spring is definitely on its way.
> 
> It has been a long winter for us here in Nova Scotia. As with many other parts of the world, we seemed to have our fill of ice and snow. The past several years we have had mild winters, and I believe that it has somewhat spoiled our expectations of what winter is.
> 
> I remember growing up in Chicago where many Easters were spent with snow on the ground. I also have memories of others where we were sitting in the front yard in lawn chairs with light jackets on or no coats at all, and the air was already warm. Spring is has always been like that for me it seems. It could go either way. I think though after the particularly harsh winters, we are much more anxious for its arrival. Usually I don't mind winter. I actually even like it. Somehow my way of thinking is that it rather 'de-clutters' my life a bit, as when I am stuck inside, it allows me more time to create. I believe that is a good and positive way to look at things.
> 
> But I can't deny that this year I am a bit weary of snow and ice. The dreary, grey days have somewhat taken their toll. I don't know if it is because it has affected my own feelings directly, or because it has weighed so heavily on my family and friends. Whatever the case, I will be looking forward to the warmer days when Pancakes and I can eat our lunch out on our small deck and I can take walks in the woods and spend some time at the beach. And of course it will be nice to be able to drive my own car again. I don't like not being able to do so.
> 
> In the meantime though, I have been keeping as busy as possible. That certainly makes the days pass quickly. I am pleased to say that I have many different lists of ideas for projects - both painted and woodworking - and now I am adding embroidery projects as well. There is so many fun things to do that I don't want to spend my days dwelling on things like the weather. I think it is much more positive to think that way.
> 
> Yesterday I accomplished a great deal. I adjusted my pattern for my newest project and I also cut everything out and sanded all the pieces. Today will be the really fun part, as I will see the entire project come together. Here is a snapshot of what is on my work table for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it is a child's game that I made. When I was looking into puzzles, I had so many ideas for cute games that I thought I would follow along that path for a bit. You can probably figure out the jest of it, but I think I will wait until tomorrow until I really reveal how things will work.
> 
> I am going to work on the instructions today as well, as I hope to get the pattern on the site in the next few days. I used to wait to post the patterns until the updates, but with all the patterns Keith and I have been making, I think it can be a bit overwhelming to post them all at once.
> 
> I am hoping you are enjoying these little teasers as I reveal my projects. In the past I have tried to explain my thought process ahead of time and I find that I don't always do a good job of it. I more often than not am unable to clearly explain my thinking on my new things, so I feel I am better off just showing you all as I go along. Besides - things change during the process. It is less confusing to us all to see things as they emerge from my head and become reality. (It is kind of fun, too!)
> 
> I am looking forward to sharing the final project with you. I should be done by tomorrow. Until then, have fun imagining what will come next. I know I do!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi, Anna and Roger! I am really excited how these came out! I can't wait to show you both tomorrow.  They are a great deal of fun to make and yes, Anna - I did paint a set of them. The results was nice though and I think even the woodworking purists will agree that the paint makes them look really cool.

Thank you as always for stopping by.  I always appreciate your comments.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Cute as a Bug *

I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.

While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.

As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.

My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.

But it shouldn't.

We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.

With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.

For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:










Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??

These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?










I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.

I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:










I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too. 

On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!

The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:










It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)

Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:










It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.

And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:










All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular! 

Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!

I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!










Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


You might get a chuckle from one of my experiences. A lady called to order a custom design and spoke to my Mother who was watching the shop to describe it. I carefully read the description and made the project and thought it turned out great. When she received the order, she called me laughing as she said it wasn't anything close to what she wanted so she described it to me. I then made her the version she wanted. The next phone call was to let me know that at the show, the first version that was a mistake outsold the other.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I do believe that, Kepy! As much as I use 'words' to describe my projects and life, I must be bad at describing my ideas before I make them. I had told a couple of people about this idea (including Keith) and I got a somewhat "meh" response. In the old days, I would have probably abandoned the idea altogether, thinking it wouldn't sell or people wouldn't like it.

But as I have grown as a designer, I have learned to trust myself a little more. (Not always, but I am better!) I just go ahead with my ideas if I think they are good and I am happy to say that more so than not, they are a hit. I loved the expression on Keith's face when he saw these done. "Those are cute!" he said! For him, that was a lot of enthusiasm.

I suppose the lesson for today's post is to "Follow your heart!" 

Thanks for sharing your story! 

Sheila


----------



## WoodNSawdust

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Sheila you do some great work! I love the Ladybugs.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Little ones will have hours of fun with these cute bugs. I love the vibrant colours you choose. a great way to have fun and learn counting as well. Keith's plaques are wonderful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, both! They were a fun change for me! I am glad you like them and hope they are good sellers. 

Have a wonderful Easter weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Great idea, and (as usual) beautifully done.
Pancakes sure is patient.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, John. I am sure lucky for Pancakes, although I do have to bribe him sometimes! He is my best model ! 

(Oh - and I am thinking about that autumn project you asked about last year. It is formulating in my head. It won't be long!  )

Take care and have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Sounds wonderful. I'm looking forward to it.
Great weekend to you and Keith also.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Full speed ahead Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


As a future Grandfather (just a few months to go!), I had to get the bug pattern. I am really looking forward to building it!! What a fun design - nice work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


How wonderful for you! I am so happy you like the little bug pattern. I hope you show it when you complete it! 

Have fun and let me know if you have any questions or need anything.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *Cute as a Bug *
> 
> I often write about a place in my mind where I see very vivid visions of projects that I want to design. While it may sound strange to you all, it honestly is the truth and truly exists. This is the reason that I wake up so excited most mornings! I can't wait to start each day and one by one bring each of these projects to 'life'.
> 
> While I know it isn't always possible, I WISH you all could see the hundreds (yes - HUNDREDS) of spectacular things that I have planned for future projects. The hardest thing for me is to pick and choose which one will be done at what point, and I sometimes get overwhelmed just thinking about them all at once.
> 
> As a designer, it is a good thing though. It is my own personal 'job security' and one thing about having so many different ideas to create takes a lot of pressure off of myself. If one thing that I make doesn't really do well, I have learned to chalk it up to experience and move on to the next. I think that many times designers put so much pressure on themselves to make each project a home run that it sometimes stifles them and clouds their thinking. I find that if I am in a 'muddle' and can't decide what to do, I 'just pick' something that I think will be fun and usually by the time I am done with that, there are several other choices for me that seem viable and give me a clear direction to head. It is a great system for me and I must say, it is working well.
> 
> My friend reminded me the other day of one of my favorite stories: "The Tortoise and the Hare". I was feeling a little edgy because I was looking around at some of my peers who have seemingly hit one project out of the park after another. Because of the detail in which I create my designs and instructions, I am seeing that (at best!) I am only able to make maybe one or two projects or groups of projects per week (and stay sane!) Sometimes that bothers me when I see others cranking out pattern after pattern of wonderful projects.
> 
> But it shouldn't.
> 
> We all work at our own pace and we all have our own styles. That is what makes me "unique". One of the most important unspoken rules of being an artist and a designer (I feel!) is that we need to STOP looking at what everyone else is doing and "mind our own "p's" and "q's". We all work at a different pace and we all have different processes. What works well for one may not work well for another. That is part of the joy of doing what we do. WE get to set the pace.
> 
> With that said, I am really pleased with my latest project. I saw it as a vision in my head, and I was truly hoping that the reality would match what I saw. When I tried to explain it to a few people around me, I could tell that I didn't do a very good job of it and got some rather lukewarm, puzzled reactions. But I am kind of used to that. Apparently I don't have the ability to explain my visions as well as I can implement them. More and more I have learned to keep my cards close until the project is done. I do this because I used to get discouraged when I tried to explain what I planned to do and perhaps because I was unable to do so properly, I took these reactions as a negative and sometimes abandoned the ideas even before trying them out. (Us designers can be fragile like that! One lukewarm reaction can derail even the most wonderful idea!) But as I grow and mature as a designer, I am learning that I don't need 'approval' to complete an idea of my own. I have stopped listening to others and forged ahead and took the responsibility of accepting the consequences of every idea and project that I want to make. I believe that has helped me grow as an artist and even though every design hasn't been a home run, I feel that at least every idea was given the chance. Even if it was a miss, I learned something in the process. That certainly made it worth the risk.
> 
> For the past two days I have been working on a fun little Ladybug puzzle set. When I made the cute bunny puzzles last week (SLD500 Simple Bunny Puzzles) I received a wonderful response from so many customers. It seems that there was a need for these simpler, cute play things for kids. I knew I wanted to do more along those lines. As a result I created some fun Ladybug Counting Puzzles (SLD501) (the link will work later on today, when I post the pattern) I thought it would be a fun and cute way to help toddlers learn their numbers. I painted a full set using DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you all I absolutely LOVE this paint?? It needs no primer or top sealer, it covers beautifully and is highly durable. The adhesion is really amazing and just LOOK at the colors! What I love about it too is that it doesn't feel 'sticky' or 'tacky'. It feels silky smooth after only about 5-10 minutes of drying. It cures to an ultra hard finish that will take lots of abuse and scrubbing. (I know I sound like I am doing a commercial, but I really, REALLY love this product!) As with all DecoArt paints, it is water based, has no odor and is non-toxic. What more can you ask for??
> 
> These little critters took 2-3 quick coats. Aren't they cheerful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have the PATTERNS for these darling ladybug puzzles up on my site by tonight. I have all the photography done and only need to finish writing the packet today. I have already had several ask me if I sell the finished project, and I ask that you email me at [email protected] and I will connect you with someone who will be able to make you a set that you can paint yourself.
> 
> I also will have instructions for a stained version, for those who really don't want to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with how they came out and I hope you like them too.
> 
> On other news, Keith created THREE new sets of signs that are really nice!
> 
> The first set is the SLDK453 Kitchen Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes several versions of the sign *(click on the link to see them!)
> 
> Next up is the SLDK454 Workshop Sectional Sign Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also includes several versions to suit your taste and need.
> 
> And finally, is the SLDK455 Garden Sectional Plaque Pattern Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are really cool and fun and I can see so many applications for these plaques with Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching! I know they are going to be really popular!
> 
> Well - I have gone on quite long today. I guess I am excited. I laugh to myself because it appears that my large living room clock battery has run out. While I thought that I was ahead of things, I looked up while writing and the time is still 8:45 am - the same time it was the last time I looked! I thought I was doing good and it is nearly 10 o'clock!
> 
> I wish you all a great day! Enjoy your day if you have it off. I have to go rescue Pancakes from the Ladybugs, as they seem to have him surrounded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I just got the pattern - that's really fast service!

I have to say I am very impressed - the plans have great detail and are very thorough.

Nice product!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Spring?*

We've had a couple of busy days and there are busy days ahead as well. Part of me feels like I am on vacation, as it is going to still be a couple of days until I will be able to 'work' again. We had a wonderful holiday, with a great day and meal on Saturday with our family on Keith's side. It was good to get out for the day, although I was a little worried about Richard our cat. He wasn't doing well on the antibiotic that he was prescribed earlier in the week.

While the medicine did help him, it also made him sleepy and he had no appetite. At first I didn't see this as an issue, as it was good to see him resting after being so agitated over the past weekend. But by Thursday or Friday when he still wasn't really eating or doing much beside sleeping, I began to worry a bit. I was only halfway through the pills and I felt like he looked really tired. On Friday when I opened a can of tuna for lunch and he showed absolutely no interest, I knew something was up.

Of course, because it was Good Friday, the vet was closed. But our vet at least has an 'emergency' service and while I didn't feel it was an emergency at this point, I didn't want it to become one over the Easter weekend.

I left a message and he called back within a couple of minutes. I really like this vet. He honestly seems to care about his patients. We talked over the issues and came to the conclusion that the best thing to do was suspend taking the pills and see how that goes. Rich's digestive issues seemed to calm down a bit and it was more important that he ate and drank at this point.

I am happy to report that it seemed to have worked. While he was still 'quiet' on Saturday, by the time I got home in the later evening, he seemed more like his normal 'self'. By Sunday he was alert and once again eating and drinking.

Crisis averted.

It is funny how worrying about your critters can take so much out of you. It reminds me of when my non-fur children were babies and sick and they were too young to tell you what was wrong. You play a guessing game and hope that you can figure it out quickly and alleviate their distress. But it all worked out well.

I had planned on making some new cat toys for all the critters in my life. In honor of spring and the Easter holiday, I had the idea of making some little felt bunnies that would be filled with catnip. We would be at Keith's mom's the entire day on Saturday, and she always invited me to bring my needlework so I can 'play' while we chatted. so I decided to bring some of my leftover silk ribbon and threads and bought a felt square and planned on making some cute kitty toys. I even brought some catnip to fill them with (the good stuff we get from BC). But when I got to the point of closing the first bunny, Keith and his mom vetoed the idea of making the bunny into a toy for the cats. I decided to make them into lapel pins instead. (Sorry, Kitties!) I guess they came out cuter than I thought they would.










They are kind of cute, I suppose, and giving them to the cats would be a waste. I will now have to think of something perhaps a bit simpler to make for the cats to enjoy. I am actually thinking that I may offer patterns or kits for these critters if there is enough interest. Even my days off seem to be filled with doing something creative, I fear. 

Yesterday was a quiet day for us. I baked for today's dinner that we are spending with my "Canadian family" in Digby. I also spent the day finishing up a special secret gift that I can't show until later. It was a good weekend.

Richard is pretty much recovered it seems. He is eating normally and is alert and playing in between naps. Again - a great relief.

I feel as if I am 'slacking' in the work department. Keith is working on a new set of seven plaques that will be available later on this week. I have some new painting designs to do as well as scrolling designs that I want to make. As usual, I don't know where to begin first.

But it is all good. Today will be a great day to visit with family and friends. Things will come as they will and eventually everything will get done. I have to keep reminding myself that I need to take time for relaxing and enjoying life as well as working. Even though my 'work' doesn't feel like work.

It snowed off and on over the weekend. At times yesterday, it was nearly white-out conditions. It was rather comical actually. I am happy that even though we had several squalls of snow, there was sunshine in between and nothing additional seemed to stick. I can actually see the front bumper of my car now and I am once again dreaming of being able to drive. It is an odd spring so far. But eventually it will come.

I hope you all had a great weekend as well.

Happy Monday to you all! May your week ahead be filled with fun and creativity!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring?*
> 
> We've had a couple of busy days and there are busy days ahead as well. Part of me feels like I am on vacation, as it is going to still be a couple of days until I will be able to 'work' again. We had a wonderful holiday, with a great day and meal on Saturday with our family on Keith's side. It was good to get out for the day, although I was a little worried about Richard our cat. He wasn't doing well on the antibiotic that he was prescribed earlier in the week.
> 
> While the medicine did help him, it also made him sleepy and he had no appetite. At first I didn't see this as an issue, as it was good to see him resting after being so agitated over the past weekend. But by Thursday or Friday when he still wasn't really eating or doing much beside sleeping, I began to worry a bit. I was only halfway through the pills and I felt like he looked really tired. On Friday when I opened a can of tuna for lunch and he showed absolutely no interest, I knew something was up.
> 
> Of course, because it was Good Friday, the vet was closed. But our vet at least has an 'emergency' service and while I didn't feel it was an emergency at this point, I didn't want it to become one over the Easter weekend.
> 
> I left a message and he called back within a couple of minutes. I really like this vet. He honestly seems to care about his patients. We talked over the issues and came to the conclusion that the best thing to do was suspend taking the pills and see how that goes. Rich's digestive issues seemed to calm down a bit and it was more important that he ate and drank at this point.
> 
> I am happy to report that it seemed to have worked. While he was still 'quiet' on Saturday, by the time I got home in the later evening, he seemed more like his normal 'self'. By Sunday he was alert and once again eating and drinking.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> It is funny how worrying about your critters can take so much out of you. It reminds me of when my non-fur children were babies and sick and they were too young to tell you what was wrong. You play a guessing game and hope that you can figure it out quickly and alleviate their distress. But it all worked out well.
> 
> I had planned on making some new cat toys for all the critters in my life. In honor of spring and the Easter holiday, I had the idea of making some little felt bunnies that would be filled with catnip. We would be at Keith's mom's the entire day on Saturday, and she always invited me to bring my needlework so I can 'play' while we chatted. so I decided to bring some of my leftover silk ribbon and threads and bought a felt square and planned on making some cute kitty toys. I even brought some catnip to fill them with (the good stuff we get from BC). But when I got to the point of closing the first bunny, Keith and his mom vetoed the idea of making the bunny into a toy for the cats. I decided to make them into lapel pins instead. (Sorry, Kitties!) I guess they came out cuter than I thought they would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of cute, I suppose, and giving them to the cats would be a waste. I will now have to think of something perhaps a bit simpler to make for the cats to enjoy. I am actually thinking that I may offer patterns or kits for these critters if there is enough interest. Even my days off seem to be filled with doing something creative, I fear.
> 
> Yesterday was a quiet day for us. I baked for today's dinner that we are spending with my "Canadian family" in Digby. I also spent the day finishing up a special secret gift that I can't show until later. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Richard is pretty much recovered it seems. He is eating normally and is alert and playing in between naps. Again - a great relief.
> 
> I feel as if I am 'slacking' in the work department. Keith is working on a new set of seven plaques that will be available later on this week. I have some new painting designs to do as well as scrolling designs that I want to make. As usual, I don't know where to begin first.
> 
> But it is all good. Today will be a great day to visit with family and friends. Things will come as they will and eventually everything will get done. I have to keep reminding myself that I need to take time for relaxing and enjoying life as well as working. Even though my 'work' doesn't feel like work.
> 
> It snowed off and on over the weekend. At times yesterday, it was nearly white-out conditions. It was rather comical actually. I am happy that even though we had several squalls of snow, there was sunshine in between and nothing additional seemed to stick. I can actually see the front bumper of my car now and I am once again dreaming of being able to drive. It is an odd spring so far. But eventually it will come.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May your week ahead be filled with fun and creativity!


Good call Keith and Keith's Mom! Those bunnies are way too cute for cat claws! Great lapel pins.
Hope you have seen the last of your snow!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring?*
> 
> We've had a couple of busy days and there are busy days ahead as well. Part of me feels like I am on vacation, as it is going to still be a couple of days until I will be able to 'work' again. We had a wonderful holiday, with a great day and meal on Saturday with our family on Keith's side. It was good to get out for the day, although I was a little worried about Richard our cat. He wasn't doing well on the antibiotic that he was prescribed earlier in the week.
> 
> While the medicine did help him, it also made him sleepy and he had no appetite. At first I didn't see this as an issue, as it was good to see him resting after being so agitated over the past weekend. But by Thursday or Friday when he still wasn't really eating or doing much beside sleeping, I began to worry a bit. I was only halfway through the pills and I felt like he looked really tired. On Friday when I opened a can of tuna for lunch and he showed absolutely no interest, I knew something was up.
> 
> Of course, because it was Good Friday, the vet was closed. But our vet at least has an 'emergency' service and while I didn't feel it was an emergency at this point, I didn't want it to become one over the Easter weekend.
> 
> I left a message and he called back within a couple of minutes. I really like this vet. He honestly seems to care about his patients. We talked over the issues and came to the conclusion that the best thing to do was suspend taking the pills and see how that goes. Rich's digestive issues seemed to calm down a bit and it was more important that he ate and drank at this point.
> 
> I am happy to report that it seemed to have worked. While he was still 'quiet' on Saturday, by the time I got home in the later evening, he seemed more like his normal 'self'. By Sunday he was alert and once again eating and drinking.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> It is funny how worrying about your critters can take so much out of you. It reminds me of when my non-fur children were babies and sick and they were too young to tell you what was wrong. You play a guessing game and hope that you can figure it out quickly and alleviate their distress. But it all worked out well.
> 
> I had planned on making some new cat toys for all the critters in my life. In honor of spring and the Easter holiday, I had the idea of making some little felt bunnies that would be filled with catnip. We would be at Keith's mom's the entire day on Saturday, and she always invited me to bring my needlework so I can 'play' while we chatted. so I decided to bring some of my leftover silk ribbon and threads and bought a felt square and planned on making some cute kitty toys. I even brought some catnip to fill them with (the good stuff we get from BC). But when I got to the point of closing the first bunny, Keith and his mom vetoed the idea of making the bunny into a toy for the cats. I decided to make them into lapel pins instead. (Sorry, Kitties!) I guess they came out cuter than I thought they would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of cute, I suppose, and giving them to the cats would be a waste. I will now have to think of something perhaps a bit simpler to make for the cats to enjoy. I am actually thinking that I may offer patterns or kits for these critters if there is enough interest. Even my days off seem to be filled with doing something creative, I fear.
> 
> Yesterday was a quiet day for us. I baked for today's dinner that we are spending with my "Canadian family" in Digby. I also spent the day finishing up a special secret gift that I can't show until later. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Richard is pretty much recovered it seems. He is eating normally and is alert and playing in between naps. Again - a great relief.
> 
> I feel as if I am 'slacking' in the work department. Keith is working on a new set of seven plaques that will be available later on this week. I have some new painting designs to do as well as scrolling designs that I want to make. As usual, I don't know where to begin first.
> 
> But it is all good. Today will be a great day to visit with family and friends. Things will come as they will and eventually everything will get done. I have to keep reminding myself that I need to take time for relaxing and enjoying life as well as working. Even though my 'work' doesn't feel like work.
> 
> It snowed off and on over the weekend. At times yesterday, it was nearly white-out conditions. It was rather comical actually. I am happy that even though we had several squalls of snow, there was sunshine in between and nothing additional seemed to stick. I can actually see the front bumper of my car now and I am once again dreaming of being able to drive. It is an odd spring so far. But eventually it will come.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May your week ahead be filled with fun and creativity!


Glad to hear that Richard is back on his paws. Now he can play with the bunnies . . . You did make one or two for him didn't you?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spring?*
> 
> We've had a couple of busy days and there are busy days ahead as well. Part of me feels like I am on vacation, as it is going to still be a couple of days until I will be able to 'work' again. We had a wonderful holiday, with a great day and meal on Saturday with our family on Keith's side. It was good to get out for the day, although I was a little worried about Richard our cat. He wasn't doing well on the antibiotic that he was prescribed earlier in the week.
> 
> While the medicine did help him, it also made him sleepy and he had no appetite. At first I didn't see this as an issue, as it was good to see him resting after being so agitated over the past weekend. But by Thursday or Friday when he still wasn't really eating or doing much beside sleeping, I began to worry a bit. I was only halfway through the pills and I felt like he looked really tired. On Friday when I opened a can of tuna for lunch and he showed absolutely no interest, I knew something was up.
> 
> Of course, because it was Good Friday, the vet was closed. But our vet at least has an 'emergency' service and while I didn't feel it was an emergency at this point, I didn't want it to become one over the Easter weekend.
> 
> I left a message and he called back within a couple of minutes. I really like this vet. He honestly seems to care about his patients. We talked over the issues and came to the conclusion that the best thing to do was suspend taking the pills and see how that goes. Rich's digestive issues seemed to calm down a bit and it was more important that he ate and drank at this point.
> 
> I am happy to report that it seemed to have worked. While he was still 'quiet' on Saturday, by the time I got home in the later evening, he seemed more like his normal 'self'. By Sunday he was alert and once again eating and drinking.
> 
> Crisis averted.
> 
> It is funny how worrying about your critters can take so much out of you. It reminds me of when my non-fur children were babies and sick and they were too young to tell you what was wrong. You play a guessing game and hope that you can figure it out quickly and alleviate their distress. But it all worked out well.
> 
> I had planned on making some new cat toys for all the critters in my life. In honor of spring and the Easter holiday, I had the idea of making some little felt bunnies that would be filled with catnip. We would be at Keith's mom's the entire day on Saturday, and she always invited me to bring my needlework so I can 'play' while we chatted. so I decided to bring some of my leftover silk ribbon and threads and bought a felt square and planned on making some cute kitty toys. I even brought some catnip to fill them with (the good stuff we get from BC). But when I got to the point of closing the first bunny, Keith and his mom vetoed the idea of making the bunny into a toy for the cats. I decided to make them into lapel pins instead. (Sorry, Kitties!) I guess they came out cuter than I thought they would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are kind of cute, I suppose, and giving them to the cats would be a waste. I will now have to think of something perhaps a bit simpler to make for the cats to enjoy. I am actually thinking that I may offer patterns or kits for these critters if there is enough interest. Even my days off seem to be filled with doing something creative, I fear.
> 
> Yesterday was a quiet day for us. I baked for today's dinner that we are spending with my "Canadian family" in Digby. I also spent the day finishing up a special secret gift that I can't show until later. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Richard is pretty much recovered it seems. He is eating normally and is alert and playing in between naps. Again - a great relief.
> 
> I feel as if I am 'slacking' in the work department. Keith is working on a new set of seven plaques that will be available later on this week. I have some new painting designs to do as well as scrolling designs that I want to make. As usual, I don't know where to begin first.
> 
> But it is all good. Today will be a great day to visit with family and friends. Things will come as they will and eventually everything will get done. I have to keep reminding myself that I need to take time for relaxing and enjoying life as well as working. Even though my 'work' doesn't feel like work.
> 
> It snowed off and on over the weekend. At times yesterday, it was nearly white-out conditions. It was rather comical actually. I am happy that even though we had several squalls of snow, there was sunshine in between and nothing additional seemed to stick. I can actually see the front bumper of my car now and I am once again dreaming of being able to drive. It is an odd spring so far. But eventually it will come.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! May your week ahead be filled with fun and creativity!


Good morning both of you!  Anna - if you read the next post, you will see that we are not quite done yet.  Hopefully soon!

John - I certainly will be making him one in the near future. Maybe not as elaborate though. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Really?*

It snowed this morning.

Again.

I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:










That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.

Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.

We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.

We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:










She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)

After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:










It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.

I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.










(I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)

I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.

I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it. 










Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## WoodNSawdust

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Glad you had a good Easter. Friends always make the holidays more enjoyable.

Don't worry about the weather. Soon the sun will start peaking above the horizon, the snow will melt, the otter, penguin, and white bears will emerge from hibernation and you will have a brief summer - just don't blink ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Wood. 

It is melting already but somewhat discouraging to see. I am not one to typically complain about the weather, as we really can't change what is dealt to us. But I am getting weary with this. I know if I am patient, spring will certainly arrive. It always does.

Have a great day!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I don't want to tease you but bought my first tomato plant yesterday. Will wait a day or two to set it out as we are due for some storms this week. Instead of snow, we are getting rain and the possibility of tornadoes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I am sure it will come eventually. It has to, right? I am happy for you Kepy and hope the warm trend continues!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Does your weather not realize it was Easter! My heart goes out to you. I'd be going nuts right about now if I was there! Sunshine and warm temperatures here on the wast coast. It will arrive there soon.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Looks like you all had a great time . . . in spite of the snow, there's a lot of warmth in those photos.
Wonderful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Really?*
> 
> It snowed this morning.
> 
> Again.
> 
> I guess I should be used to it, but I truly couldn't believe how much had once again accumulated over the night. It looks to be about 3-4 inches, and is still coming down as I write. Following is a snapshot of my view from my deck across the yard to the road and river bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'hill' that I pointed out is a 6-7 foot wall of snow that is probably about 10 feet deep. Our trash bin is under it, and it would probably take a good long time to shovel through it to get to it. You see, that is where some of the snow from our large driveway was dumped, and has since frozen/thawed/frozen and thawed several times over, leaving a base of what equals a solid block of ice. At this rate, it will be July before we see green grass. And I was so hopeful.
> 
> Yesterday I was bragging how we could almost see our full lawn again. I even toyed with the idea of taking my car for a drive. After all, it IS April 7th and by now the winter should be a memory for us. Right? I suppose I have to be a bit more patient. This is certainly the winter that doesn't want to quit.
> 
> We had a nice day though. Keith, his mom and I went to have an Easter dinner with my "Canadian family" in Digby - Bernie and Ellen Bell and their daughter, Cindy. You have probably heard me talk about them before. I met them right when I came here to Canada over ten years ago, and they immediately 'adopted' me. I have spent nearly every holiday with them and they have been an important part of my life.
> 
> We arrived to another beautifully set table by Ellen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never fails to make every meal so special. We had ham, salads and all the trimmings. And of course, TWO pies! (Apple and pumpkin!)
> 
> After a dinner and a wonderful, long visit, She surprised Keith's mom with a birthday cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is her birthday today and we plan on doing some celebrating ourselves. Even though our family is small, it doesn't mean we can't have some wonderful times together.
> 
> I just love Bernie and Ellen (and their daughter Cindy, too!) They are some of the kindest people you would ever meet. I am so happy that they are in my life and I don't think things would have ever been the same if I hadn't met them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am sorry for the photos, but no one wanted to pose for them so I had to "sneak" them all!)
> 
> I must say though our drive home was pretty scary. I am not one to be alarmed when driving, but it was snowing and blowing so much that you couldn't see more than 20 feet in front of you all the way home on the highway. Thank goodness there was little traffic and Keith is a good driver. It was truly like driving through a tunnel. Keith went pretty slow and was very careful, but it was scary not even being able to tell where you were. But we made it without incident and we hope to go to Yarmouth today. Hopefully this will all melt again, as it is not really cold and heavy and slushy. This winter is just unrelenting.
> 
> I hope to get working on some other new designs maybe tomorrow. Today will be a good day that will be spent with Keith's mom. I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thanks both Anna and John. Today is a much nicer day out and yesterday didn't end badly either. I suppose I just need a little more patience. You are right John - no matter what it was like outside, we had a wonderful and warm weekend!  Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Work*

I woke up this morning to NO new snow! There was only a light coating of frost on the deck, cars and places where the grass what peeking through the drifts, but no new snow. There is HOPE!

Yesterday's storm was rather short-lived. After the morning blanket of snow re-covered the melting drifts, it too succumbed to the warming temperatures and sun throughout the day. By the evening, all the new snow was gone and little by little the drifts are shrinking and receding. I am sure it will continue. After all - we are one week into April.

It was a wonderful day yesterday. It was Keith's mom's birthday and we spent the entire day together. We went for a nice trip to Yarmouth to shop a bit and had a wonderfully dinner at our now favorite restaurant in town. When we got home, we unpacked our treasures and settled in and just relaxed for a bit, topping off the evening with a nice cup of tea and some home made blueberry pie. It was a 'perfect' day.

I feel as if I have been on vacation these past couple of days. With our holiday visits and my last minute touches on some gifts, the days have been busy and passed quickly. It seems I have been really busy, but I haven't been doing much drawing. I want to change that later on today.

Sometimes it is good to change gears. Being away from our daily routine leaves you 'hungry' to do something new again. I find that rotating my scroll sawing, painting and embroidery always keeps me moving ahead. While I am doing one, I am thinking about projects for not only that medium, but also the other two. It seems that I am always longing for time with each of those three aspects of creating and can't wait to get time to do them all (oh - and I still love the needle felting, too!) It makes for a very full and happy life.

Today I will be here at the computer drawing some new designs. I have new ideas for both scroll sawing as well as painting and I can't really decide which to work on first. I am sure once I am ready to sit down and draw, I will have a clearer picture in mind. I am excited about so many of the new ideas I have. I just need to sit down and do one at a time.

Keith has created a new set of plaques as well, and they are already up on the site (SLDK570). It is a set of seven Biblical plaques that feature the "I Am" sayings from the book of John:










We hope you enjoy them.

I also wanted to mention that I have had the honor to be chosen as the Creative Artist Resource Artist of the Month.

Creative Artist Resource is a wonderful site put together by Vicki Alley which offers information on artists, teachers, and suppliers all in one place. It is a great way to find resources in your area, or even find some new teachers or suppliers. I really appreciate this opportunity and I invite you to check out the site. (My fellow artists/designers may want to consider listing yourself there as well - email Vicki via the Contact Page or check the page for details)

I hope to have some new things to show you soon. It will feel great to get back and draw again. While it has only been a few days since my last project, somehow it seems like it has been a long time.

It is sunny and calm here this morning, and promises to be a beautiful day. I think that spring is (finally) taking its turn and slowly and surely replacing the cold and long winter. With a little patience, it will arrive soon.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work*
> 
> I woke up this morning to NO new snow! There was only a light coating of frost on the deck, cars and places where the grass what peeking through the drifts, but no new snow. There is HOPE!
> 
> Yesterday's storm was rather short-lived. After the morning blanket of snow re-covered the melting drifts, it too succumbed to the warming temperatures and sun throughout the day. By the evening, all the new snow was gone and little by little the drifts are shrinking and receding. I am sure it will continue. After all - we are one week into April.
> 
> It was a wonderful day yesterday. It was Keith's mom's birthday and we spent the entire day together. We went for a nice trip to Yarmouth to shop a bit and had a wonderfully dinner at our now favorite restaurant in town. When we got home, we unpacked our treasures and settled in and just relaxed for a bit, topping off the evening with a nice cup of tea and some home made blueberry pie. It was a 'perfect' day.
> 
> I feel as if I have been on vacation these past couple of days. With our holiday visits and my last minute touches on some gifts, the days have been busy and passed quickly. It seems I have been really busy, but I haven't been doing much drawing. I want to change that later on today.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to change gears. Being away from our daily routine leaves you 'hungry' to do something new again. I find that rotating my scroll sawing, painting and embroidery always keeps me moving ahead. While I am doing one, I am thinking about projects for not only that medium, but also the other two. It seems that I am always longing for time with each of those three aspects of creating and can't wait to get time to do them all (oh - and I still love the needle felting, too!) It makes for a very full and happy life.
> 
> Today I will be here at the computer drawing some new designs. I have new ideas for both scroll sawing as well as painting and I can't really decide which to work on first. I am sure once I am ready to sit down and draw, I will have a clearer picture in mind. I am excited about so many of the new ideas I have. I just need to sit down and do one at a time.
> 
> Keith has created a new set of plaques as well, and they are already up on the site (SLDK570). It is a set of seven Biblical plaques that feature the "I Am" sayings from the book of John:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I have had the honor to be chosen as the Creative Artist Resource Artist of the Month.
> 
> Creative Artist Resource is a wonderful site put together by Vicki Alley which offers information on artists, teachers, and suppliers all in one place. It is a great way to find resources in your area, or even find some new teachers or suppliers. I really appreciate this opportunity and I invite you to check out the site. (My fellow artists/designers may want to consider listing yourself there as well - email Vicki via the Contact Page or check the page for details)
> 
> I hope to have some new things to show you soon. It will feel great to get back and draw again. While it has only been a few days since my last project, somehow it seems like it has been a long time.
> 
> It is sunny and calm here this morning, and promises to be a beautiful day. I think that spring is (finally) taking its turn and slowly and surely replacing the cold and long winter. With a little patience, it will arrive soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Yea!! I can understand that feeling in the morning. WhoopWhoop!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work*
> 
> I woke up this morning to NO new snow! There was only a light coating of frost on the deck, cars and places where the grass what peeking through the drifts, but no new snow. There is HOPE!
> 
> Yesterday's storm was rather short-lived. After the morning blanket of snow re-covered the melting drifts, it too succumbed to the warming temperatures and sun throughout the day. By the evening, all the new snow was gone and little by little the drifts are shrinking and receding. I am sure it will continue. After all - we are one week into April.
> 
> It was a wonderful day yesterday. It was Keith's mom's birthday and we spent the entire day together. We went for a nice trip to Yarmouth to shop a bit and had a wonderfully dinner at our now favorite restaurant in town. When we got home, we unpacked our treasures and settled in and just relaxed for a bit, topping off the evening with a nice cup of tea and some home made blueberry pie. It was a 'perfect' day.
> 
> I feel as if I have been on vacation these past couple of days. With our holiday visits and my last minute touches on some gifts, the days have been busy and passed quickly. It seems I have been really busy, but I haven't been doing much drawing. I want to change that later on today.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to change gears. Being away from our daily routine leaves you 'hungry' to do something new again. I find that rotating my scroll sawing, painting and embroidery always keeps me moving ahead. While I am doing one, I am thinking about projects for not only that medium, but also the other two. It seems that I am always longing for time with each of those three aspects of creating and can't wait to get time to do them all (oh - and I still love the needle felting, too!) It makes for a very full and happy life.
> 
> Today I will be here at the computer drawing some new designs. I have new ideas for both scroll sawing as well as painting and I can't really decide which to work on first. I am sure once I am ready to sit down and draw, I will have a clearer picture in mind. I am excited about so many of the new ideas I have. I just need to sit down and do one at a time.
> 
> Keith has created a new set of plaques as well, and they are already up on the site (SLDK570). It is a set of seven Biblical plaques that feature the "I Am" sayings from the book of John:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I have had the honor to be chosen as the Creative Artist Resource Artist of the Month.
> 
> Creative Artist Resource is a wonderful site put together by Vicki Alley which offers information on artists, teachers, and suppliers all in one place. It is a great way to find resources in your area, or even find some new teachers or suppliers. I really appreciate this opportunity and I invite you to check out the site. (My fellow artists/designers may want to consider listing yourself there as well - email Vicki via the Contact Page or check the page for details)
> 
> I hope to have some new things to show you soon. It will feel great to get back and draw again. While it has only been a few days since my last project, somehow it seems like it has been a long time.
> 
> It is sunny and calm here this morning, and promises to be a beautiful day. I think that spring is (finally) taking its turn and slowly and surely replacing the cold and long winter. With a little patience, it will arrive soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Mornin', Roger! Every day is a chance at a new beginning! Have a great one! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work*
> 
> I woke up this morning to NO new snow! There was only a light coating of frost on the deck, cars and places where the grass what peeking through the drifts, but no new snow. There is HOPE!
> 
> Yesterday's storm was rather short-lived. After the morning blanket of snow re-covered the melting drifts, it too succumbed to the warming temperatures and sun throughout the day. By the evening, all the new snow was gone and little by little the drifts are shrinking and receding. I am sure it will continue. After all - we are one week into April.
> 
> It was a wonderful day yesterday. It was Keith's mom's birthday and we spent the entire day together. We went for a nice trip to Yarmouth to shop a bit and had a wonderfully dinner at our now favorite restaurant in town. When we got home, we unpacked our treasures and settled in and just relaxed for a bit, topping off the evening with a nice cup of tea and some home made blueberry pie. It was a 'perfect' day.
> 
> I feel as if I have been on vacation these past couple of days. With our holiday visits and my last minute touches on some gifts, the days have been busy and passed quickly. It seems I have been really busy, but I haven't been doing much drawing. I want to change that later on today.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to change gears. Being away from our daily routine leaves you 'hungry' to do something new again. I find that rotating my scroll sawing, painting and embroidery always keeps me moving ahead. While I am doing one, I am thinking about projects for not only that medium, but also the other two. It seems that I am always longing for time with each of those three aspects of creating and can't wait to get time to do them all (oh - and I still love the needle felting, too!) It makes for a very full and happy life.
> 
> Today I will be here at the computer drawing some new designs. I have new ideas for both scroll sawing as well as painting and I can't really decide which to work on first. I am sure once I am ready to sit down and draw, I will have a clearer picture in mind. I am excited about so many of the new ideas I have. I just need to sit down and do one at a time.
> 
> Keith has created a new set of plaques as well, and they are already up on the site (SLDK570). It is a set of seven Biblical plaques that feature the "I Am" sayings from the book of John:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I have had the honor to be chosen as the Creative Artist Resource Artist of the Month.
> 
> Creative Artist Resource is a wonderful site put together by Vicki Alley which offers information on artists, teachers, and suppliers all in one place. It is a great way to find resources in your area, or even find some new teachers or suppliers. I really appreciate this opportunity and I invite you to check out the site. (My fellow artists/designers may want to consider listing yourself there as well - email Vicki via the Contact Page or check the page for details)
> 
> I hope to have some new things to show you soon. It will feel great to get back and draw again. While it has only been a few days since my last project, somehow it seems like it has been a long time.
> 
> It is sunny and calm here this morning, and promises to be a beautiful day. I think that spring is (finally) taking its turn and slowly and surely replacing the cold and long winter. With a little patience, it will arrive soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Congratulations "*Artist of the Month*". Well deserved.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work*
> 
> I woke up this morning to NO new snow! There was only a light coating of frost on the deck, cars and places where the grass what peeking through the drifts, but no new snow. There is HOPE!
> 
> Yesterday's storm was rather short-lived. After the morning blanket of snow re-covered the melting drifts, it too succumbed to the warming temperatures and sun throughout the day. By the evening, all the new snow was gone and little by little the drifts are shrinking and receding. I am sure it will continue. After all - we are one week into April.
> 
> It was a wonderful day yesterday. It was Keith's mom's birthday and we spent the entire day together. We went for a nice trip to Yarmouth to shop a bit and had a wonderfully dinner at our now favorite restaurant in town. When we got home, we unpacked our treasures and settled in and just relaxed for a bit, topping off the evening with a nice cup of tea and some home made blueberry pie. It was a 'perfect' day.
> 
> I feel as if I have been on vacation these past couple of days. With our holiday visits and my last minute touches on some gifts, the days have been busy and passed quickly. It seems I have been really busy, but I haven't been doing much drawing. I want to change that later on today.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to change gears. Being away from our daily routine leaves you 'hungry' to do something new again. I find that rotating my scroll sawing, painting and embroidery always keeps me moving ahead. While I am doing one, I am thinking about projects for not only that medium, but also the other two. It seems that I am always longing for time with each of those three aspects of creating and can't wait to get time to do them all (oh - and I still love the needle felting, too!) It makes for a very full and happy life.
> 
> Today I will be here at the computer drawing some new designs. I have new ideas for both scroll sawing as well as painting and I can't really decide which to work on first. I am sure once I am ready to sit down and draw, I will have a clearer picture in mind. I am excited about so many of the new ideas I have. I just need to sit down and do one at a time.
> 
> Keith has created a new set of plaques as well, and they are already up on the site (SLDK570). It is a set of seven Biblical plaques that feature the "I Am" sayings from the book of John:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I have had the honor to be chosen as the Creative Artist Resource Artist of the Month.
> 
> Creative Artist Resource is a wonderful site put together by Vicki Alley which offers information on artists, teachers, and suppliers all in one place. It is a great way to find resources in your area, or even find some new teachers or suppliers. I really appreciate this opportunity and I invite you to check out the site. (My fellow artists/designers may want to consider listing yourself there as well - email Vicki via the Contact Page or check the page for details)
> 
> I hope to have some new things to show you soon. It will feel great to get back and draw again. While it has only been a few days since my last project, somehow it seems like it has been a long time.
> 
> It is sunny and calm here this morning, and promises to be a beautiful day. I think that spring is (finally) taking its turn and slowly and surely replacing the cold and long winter. With a little patience, it will arrive soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Congrats on "Artist of the Month" What a great resource site.
Glad to hear no new snow fell!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Work*
> 
> I woke up this morning to NO new snow! There was only a light coating of frost on the deck, cars and places where the grass what peeking through the drifts, but no new snow. There is HOPE!
> 
> Yesterday's storm was rather short-lived. After the morning blanket of snow re-covered the melting drifts, it too succumbed to the warming temperatures and sun throughout the day. By the evening, all the new snow was gone and little by little the drifts are shrinking and receding. I am sure it will continue. After all - we are one week into April.
> 
> It was a wonderful day yesterday. It was Keith's mom's birthday and we spent the entire day together. We went for a nice trip to Yarmouth to shop a bit and had a wonderfully dinner at our now favorite restaurant in town. When we got home, we unpacked our treasures and settled in and just relaxed for a bit, topping off the evening with a nice cup of tea and some home made blueberry pie. It was a 'perfect' day.
> 
> I feel as if I have been on vacation these past couple of days. With our holiday visits and my last minute touches on some gifts, the days have been busy and passed quickly. It seems I have been really busy, but I haven't been doing much drawing. I want to change that later on today.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to change gears. Being away from our daily routine leaves you 'hungry' to do something new again. I find that rotating my scroll sawing, painting and embroidery always keeps me moving ahead. While I am doing one, I am thinking about projects for not only that medium, but also the other two. It seems that I am always longing for time with each of those three aspects of creating and can't wait to get time to do them all (oh - and I still love the needle felting, too!) It makes for a very full and happy life.
> 
> Today I will be here at the computer drawing some new designs. I have new ideas for both scroll sawing as well as painting and I can't really decide which to work on first. I am sure once I am ready to sit down and draw, I will have a clearer picture in mind. I am excited about so many of the new ideas I have. I just need to sit down and do one at a time.
> 
> Keith has created a new set of plaques as well, and they are already up on the site (SLDK570). It is a set of seven Biblical plaques that feature the "I Am" sayings from the book of John:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I have had the honor to be chosen as the Creative Artist Resource Artist of the Month.
> 
> Creative Artist Resource is a wonderful site put together by Vicki Alley which offers information on artists, teachers, and suppliers all in one place. It is a great way to find resources in your area, or even find some new teachers or suppliers. I really appreciate this opportunity and I invite you to check out the site. (My fellow artists/designers may want to consider listing yourself there as well - email Vicki via the Contact Page or check the page for details)
> 
> I hope to have some new things to show you soon. It will feel great to get back and draw again. While it has only been a few days since my last project, somehow it seems like it has been a long time.
> 
> It is sunny and calm here this morning, and promises to be a beautiful day. I think that spring is (finally) taking its turn and slowly and surely replacing the cold and long winter. With a little patience, it will arrive soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you so much, John and Anna. I hate to say, but this morning I woke to about 3 more inches. Hopefully it will melt throughout the day. We are fortunate this 'new' snow seems to be doing that. Baby steps, I suppose.

I hope you have a wonderful day today. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Nevermore" Painting Pattern (Finally!)*

You know - there are days when I really do get mixed up! (Yes - I know! Some of you think EVERY day!)

With all the different things I am doing and all the calendars, dates and reminders that I give myself, sometimes things do happen to slip by my steel trap of a mind. I suppose I am only human!

Last autumn, I created a painting pattern that turned out to be one of my favorites. It was a bit 'darker' than my usual cheerful pieces, but I think that is what I liked about it most. The name of the piece is "Nevermore" and I created both a scroll sawn layered version as well as a painted piece of the plaque. As you can imagine, it was inspired by the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven".

While I liked the scrolled version, I really LOVED the painted version much more. It was dark and dreary and mysterious and something that I would proudly hang in my own home. My own prototype was given to my daughter, Danielle. She expressed how much she loved it right off the bat and let's face it - I am a mom - and I was more than happy to send it her way.










I had originally created the piece for the August issue of Interactive Artists Magazine, which is an online publication for painters. Because of that, there was a holding period where I needed to wait until after a length of time until I could sell the pattern on my own. I was used to that, as I worked with magazines (both online and print) for many, many years and as a habit, I just 'forgot' about putting the pattern on my site. It just got tucked away in the archives of my patterns and there it sat.

But the other day, someone mentioned it to me and I went to look for it on my site and lo and behold - it wasn't there. It was only then that I realized that I never converted the pattern into PDF format or put the piece on my site. So I spent the day yesterday doing just that.

After not seeing the pattern or reading the instructions for several months, coming back to it was a nice surprise. I am actually pretty proud of how detailed, yet simple the instructions are.(You can order the packet here: SLDP223 "Nevermore" Painting Pattern) Sometimes when we are in the midst of meeting deadlines or things of that nature, we tend to 'look through' what we are doing and are focused on just getting the job done. We aren't able to really appreciate or enjoy what we are creating. But I was pleased with this one. It breaks down each step to make the process simple. I am rather proud of it.

The pattern packet itself turned out to be 19 pages with 30 color photos. It isn't that big because it is difficult, but because I wanted to clearly guide the painter through the process. Many baby steps are far easier than taking big leaps, I believe. I think this is the best way to teach.










I posted the announcement on one of my painting groups last night and I already have several orders for patterns and kits. (I am also providing the wood surface for the plaque). I am surprised at how many, actually, as I had forgotten that people were waiting for the release. But I am happy with the response nonetheless.

We are updating the website today, as well as sending out a newsletter. Those of you who are on our Mailing List should receive a newsletter later on today. After I get that done, I will be cutting wood kits and hopefully I will get them out by tomorrow. At least the ones that were ordered last night.

I sure do appreciate the response from everyone on this. I have some pretty cool ideas for more designs that are on the 'darker side' and if you like this, I think you will enjoy them as well.

I also wanted to thank you all for your kind words of encouragement yesterday regarding my 'Artist of the Month' recognition. I was quite overwhelmed with all the kind words you said on my Facebook and I am very humbled. It is a great life when you can do something that you love passionately and people appreciate you so much as well. It truly makes me happy. (So happy in fact that I won't even complain about the three inches of new SNOW that I woke to this morning!)

This last week has been rather quiet for me design-wise. I feel as if I have been in a lull. I don't know if it is because of the holiday, or if I just needed a step away for a bit. But this exercise of creating this packet has reminded me of the love I have for doing what I do. It has ignited my desire to create more like it (and I have some wonderful ideas along these lines!)

Thank you all for making my 'job' such a pleasure. I truly enjoy it every day!










Happy Thursday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Nevermore" Painting Pattern (Finally!)*
> 
> You know - there are days when I really do get mixed up! (Yes - I know! Some of you think EVERY day!)
> 
> With all the different things I am doing and all the calendars, dates and reminders that I give myself, sometimes things do happen to slip by my steel trap of a mind. I suppose I am only human!
> 
> Last autumn, I created a painting pattern that turned out to be one of my favorites. It was a bit 'darker' than my usual cheerful pieces, but I think that is what I liked about it most. The name of the piece is "Nevermore" and I created both a scroll sawn layered version as well as a painted piece of the plaque. As you can imagine, it was inspired by the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven".
> 
> While I liked the scrolled version, I really LOVED the painted version much more. It was dark and dreary and mysterious and something that I would proudly hang in my own home. My own prototype was given to my daughter, Danielle. She expressed how much she loved it right off the bat and let's face it - I am a mom - and I was more than happy to send it her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had originally created the piece for the August issue of Interactive Artists Magazine, which is an online publication for painters. Because of that, there was a holding period where I needed to wait until after a length of time until I could sell the pattern on my own. I was used to that, as I worked with magazines (both online and print) for many, many years and as a habit, I just 'forgot' about putting the pattern on my site. It just got tucked away in the archives of my patterns and there it sat.
> 
> But the other day, someone mentioned it to me and I went to look for it on my site and lo and behold - it wasn't there. It was only then that I realized that I never converted the pattern into PDF format or put the piece on my site. So I spent the day yesterday doing just that.
> 
> After not seeing the pattern or reading the instructions for several months, coming back to it was a nice surprise. I am actually pretty proud of how detailed, yet simple the instructions are.(You can order the packet here: SLDP223 "Nevermore" Painting Pattern) Sometimes when we are in the midst of meeting deadlines or things of that nature, we tend to 'look through' what we are doing and are focused on just getting the job done. We aren't able to really appreciate or enjoy what we are creating. But I was pleased with this one. It breaks down each step to make the process simple. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> The pattern packet itself turned out to be 19 pages with 30 color photos. It isn't that big because it is difficult, but because I wanted to clearly guide the painter through the process. Many baby steps are far easier than taking big leaps, I believe. I think this is the best way to teach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the announcement on one of my painting groups last night and I already have several orders for patterns and kits. (I am also providing the wood surface for the plaque). I am surprised at how many, actually, as I had forgotten that people were waiting for the release. But I am happy with the response nonetheless.
> 
> We are updating the website today, as well as sending out a newsletter. Those of you who are on our Mailing List should receive a newsletter later on today. After I get that done, I will be cutting wood kits and hopefully I will get them out by tomorrow. At least the ones that were ordered last night.
> 
> I sure do appreciate the response from everyone on this. I have some pretty cool ideas for more designs that are on the 'darker side' and if you like this, I think you will enjoy them as well.
> 
> I also wanted to thank you all for your kind words of encouragement yesterday regarding my 'Artist of the Month' recognition. I was quite overwhelmed with all the kind words you said on my Facebook and I am very humbled. It is a great life when you can do something that you love passionately and people appreciate you so much as well. It truly makes me happy. (So happy in fact that I won't even complain about the three inches of new SNOW that I woke to this morning!)
> 
> This last week has been rather quiet for me design-wise. I feel as if I have been in a lull. I don't know if it is because of the holiday, or if I just needed a step away for a bit. But this exercise of creating this packet has reminded me of the love I have for doing what I do. It has ignited my desire to create more like it (and I have some wonderful ideas along these lines!)
> 
> Thank you all for making my 'job' such a pleasure. I truly enjoy it every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Hi Sheila, Your "Nevermore" was right on time this morning. We were just watching a large Raven strutting through the yard, letting us know that he's back. Beautiful to see.
Here's a bit of BC Spring for you to enjoy. Mock Cherry blossoms to brighten your day . . . I hope.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Nevermore" Painting Pattern (Finally!)*
> 
> You know - there are days when I really do get mixed up! (Yes - I know! Some of you think EVERY day!)
> 
> With all the different things I am doing and all the calendars, dates and reminders that I give myself, sometimes things do happen to slip by my steel trap of a mind. I suppose I am only human!
> 
> Last autumn, I created a painting pattern that turned out to be one of my favorites. It was a bit 'darker' than my usual cheerful pieces, but I think that is what I liked about it most. The name of the piece is "Nevermore" and I created both a scroll sawn layered version as well as a painted piece of the plaque. As you can imagine, it was inspired by the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven".
> 
> While I liked the scrolled version, I really LOVED the painted version much more. It was dark and dreary and mysterious and something that I would proudly hang in my own home. My own prototype was given to my daughter, Danielle. She expressed how much she loved it right off the bat and let's face it - I am a mom - and I was more than happy to send it her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had originally created the piece for the August issue of Interactive Artists Magazine, which is an online publication for painters. Because of that, there was a holding period where I needed to wait until after a length of time until I could sell the pattern on my own. I was used to that, as I worked with magazines (both online and print) for many, many years and as a habit, I just 'forgot' about putting the pattern on my site. It just got tucked away in the archives of my patterns and there it sat.
> 
> But the other day, someone mentioned it to me and I went to look for it on my site and lo and behold - it wasn't there. It was only then that I realized that I never converted the pattern into PDF format or put the piece on my site. So I spent the day yesterday doing just that.
> 
> After not seeing the pattern or reading the instructions for several months, coming back to it was a nice surprise. I am actually pretty proud of how detailed, yet simple the instructions are.(You can order the packet here: SLDP223 "Nevermore" Painting Pattern) Sometimes when we are in the midst of meeting deadlines or things of that nature, we tend to 'look through' what we are doing and are focused on just getting the job done. We aren't able to really appreciate or enjoy what we are creating. But I was pleased with this one. It breaks down each step to make the process simple. I am rather proud of it.
> 
> The pattern packet itself turned out to be 19 pages with 30 color photos. It isn't that big because it is difficult, but because I wanted to clearly guide the painter through the process. Many baby steps are far easier than taking big leaps, I believe. I think this is the best way to teach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the announcement on one of my painting groups last night and I already have several orders for patterns and kits. (I am also providing the wood surface for the plaque). I am surprised at how many, actually, as I had forgotten that people were waiting for the release. But I am happy with the response nonetheless.
> 
> We are updating the website today, as well as sending out a newsletter. Those of you who are on our Mailing List should receive a newsletter later on today. After I get that done, I will be cutting wood kits and hopefully I will get them out by tomorrow. At least the ones that were ordered last night.
> 
> I sure do appreciate the response from everyone on this. I have some pretty cool ideas for more designs that are on the 'darker side' and if you like this, I think you will enjoy them as well.
> 
> I also wanted to thank you all for your kind words of encouragement yesterday regarding my 'Artist of the Month' recognition. I was quite overwhelmed with all the kind words you said on my Facebook and I am very humbled. It is a great life when you can do something that you love passionately and people appreciate you so much as well. It truly makes me happy. (So happy in fact that I won't even complain about the three inches of new SNOW that I woke to this morning!)
> 
> This last week has been rather quiet for me design-wise. I feel as if I have been in a lull. I don't know if it is because of the holiday, or if I just needed a step away for a bit. But this exercise of creating this packet has reminded me of the love I have for doing what I do. It has ignited my desire to create more like it (and I have some wonderful ideas along these lines!)
> 
> Thank you all for making my 'job' such a pleasure. I truly enjoy it every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


How beautiful the blossoms are! They certainly do brighten my day. I look forward to when our area is green and full of life again. Soon . . . 

Thank you for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Headed for the Drawing Board*

Good day to you all! I am happy to say that I awoke today to NO snow! (There IS hope!) I state that half-jokingly because even though I love living in an area with four seasons - and I love them ALL - I have just about had my fill of the white stuff for a while. Each morning it seems we were waking up to another 2-3 inches of snow, and while it usually disappeared by the afternoon, it was a little disheartening all the same. The forecast ahead shows temperatures above freezing for the next several days, with the promise of "+10" by the middle of next week. I can't help but be a little excited.

Yesterday I planed some cat grass for my dear cat Pancakes. Oh how he LOVES to sit on our little deck and eat grass! (Actually, he likes to run down off the porch to nibble on grass there, but I found that by getting him his own planter, he is happy to snack on it and stay on the porch.) Here is a photo from last July when he was in his glory:










I look at how green everything is and I can't wait for it to be like that again! Every day for lunch when the weather is nice Pancakes accomplanies me on the deck. He even sits in his little planter while snacking:










He is quite the character. I certainly look forward to spending time with him in the warm sunshine though.

We finished our site update and sent out a newsletter yesterday. We had a special offer for our newsletter customers, so if you are interested, you can go to our Mailing List page and sign up if you have not already done so. We never share your information with anyone, and we send out about two newsletters per month. It keeps you up to date on all the new patterns we are working on and offers we have.

I am going to be drawing over the weekend. I have some ideas for both painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. I am not sure which to do first, but I will try to get some new things in both areas finished before the next update. I am always torn between which projects to do, as I want to do everything at once, it seems.

I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley Tools is having a 'Free Shipping' special:










They do this a couple of times a year and this is when I usually do my shopping from them. I realize that their products are sometimes a little more expensive than 'bargain' or 'big box' stores, but I have always found them to have excellent quality and their customer service is top notch. I like to support companies that offer quality products and services. Not having to pay shipping helps a lot.

That should be all for today. Thank you for the great response on the update we did yesterday. We are very pleased that you all like our patterns and kits so much. It really feels great to be appreciated.

I wish you a wonderful, warm and happy weekend!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed for the Drawing Board*
> 
> Good day to you all! I am happy to say that I awoke today to NO snow! (There IS hope!) I state that half-jokingly because even though I love living in an area with four seasons - and I love them ALL - I have just about had my fill of the white stuff for a while. Each morning it seems we were waking up to another 2-3 inches of snow, and while it usually disappeared by the afternoon, it was a little disheartening all the same. The forecast ahead shows temperatures above freezing for the next several days, with the promise of "+10" by the middle of next week. I can't help but be a little excited.
> 
> Yesterday I planed some cat grass for my dear cat Pancakes. Oh how he LOVES to sit on our little deck and eat grass! (Actually, he likes to run down off the porch to nibble on grass there, but I found that by getting him his own planter, he is happy to snack on it and stay on the porch.) Here is a photo from last July when he was in his glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at how green everything is and I can't wait for it to be like that again! Every day for lunch when the weather is nice Pancakes accomplanies me on the deck. He even sits in his little planter while snacking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is quite the character. I certainly look forward to spending time with him in the warm sunshine though.
> 
> We finished our site update and sent out a newsletter yesterday. We had a special offer for our newsletter customers, so if you are interested, you can go to our Mailing List page and sign up if you have not already done so. We never share your information with anyone, and we send out about two newsletters per month. It keeps you up to date on all the new patterns we are working on and offers we have.
> 
> I am going to be drawing over the weekend. I have some ideas for both painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. I am not sure which to do first, but I will try to get some new things in both areas finished before the next update. I am always torn between which projects to do, as I want to do everything at once, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley Tools is having a 'Free Shipping' special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do this a couple of times a year and this is when I usually do my shopping from them. I realize that their products are sometimes a little more expensive than 'bargain' or 'big box' stores, but I have always found them to have excellent quality and their customer service is top notch. I like to support companies that offer quality products and services. Not having to pay shipping helps a lot.
> 
> That should be all for today. Thank you for the great response on the update we did yesterday. We are very pleased that you all like our patterns and kits so much. It really feels great to be appreciated.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful, warm and happy weekend!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Glad to hear that you had a "snowless" night. Have fun at the drawing board.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed for the Drawing Board*
> 
> Good day to you all! I am happy to say that I awoke today to NO snow! (There IS hope!) I state that half-jokingly because even though I love living in an area with four seasons - and I love them ALL - I have just about had my fill of the white stuff for a while. Each morning it seems we were waking up to another 2-3 inches of snow, and while it usually disappeared by the afternoon, it was a little disheartening all the same. The forecast ahead shows temperatures above freezing for the next several days, with the promise of "+10" by the middle of next week. I can't help but be a little excited.
> 
> Yesterday I planed some cat grass for my dear cat Pancakes. Oh how he LOVES to sit on our little deck and eat grass! (Actually, he likes to run down off the porch to nibble on grass there, but I found that by getting him his own planter, he is happy to snack on it and stay on the porch.) Here is a photo from last July when he was in his glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at how green everything is and I can't wait for it to be like that again! Every day for lunch when the weather is nice Pancakes accomplanies me on the deck. He even sits in his little planter while snacking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is quite the character. I certainly look forward to spending time with him in the warm sunshine though.
> 
> We finished our site update and sent out a newsletter yesterday. We had a special offer for our newsletter customers, so if you are interested, you can go to our Mailing List page and sign up if you have not already done so. We never share your information with anyone, and we send out about two newsletters per month. It keeps you up to date on all the new patterns we are working on and offers we have.
> 
> I am going to be drawing over the weekend. I have some ideas for both painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. I am not sure which to do first, but I will try to get some new things in both areas finished before the next update. I am always torn between which projects to do, as I want to do everything at once, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley Tools is having a 'Free Shipping' special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do this a couple of times a year and this is when I usually do my shopping from them. I realize that their products are sometimes a little more expensive than 'bargain' or 'big box' stores, but I have always found them to have excellent quality and their customer service is top notch. I like to support companies that offer quality products and services. Not having to pay shipping helps a lot.
> 
> That should be all for today. Thank you for the great response on the update we did yesterday. We are very pleased that you all like our patterns and kits so much. It really feels great to be appreciated.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful, warm and happy weekend!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you, John.  Yes, we are on two days without snow now. . . I am 'hopeful'. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed for the Drawing Board*
> 
> Good day to you all! I am happy to say that I awoke today to NO snow! (There IS hope!) I state that half-jokingly because even though I love living in an area with four seasons - and I love them ALL - I have just about had my fill of the white stuff for a while. Each morning it seems we were waking up to another 2-3 inches of snow, and while it usually disappeared by the afternoon, it was a little disheartening all the same. The forecast ahead shows temperatures above freezing for the next several days, with the promise of "+10" by the middle of next week. I can't help but be a little excited.
> 
> Yesterday I planed some cat grass for my dear cat Pancakes. Oh how he LOVES to sit on our little deck and eat grass! (Actually, he likes to run down off the porch to nibble on grass there, but I found that by getting him his own planter, he is happy to snack on it and stay on the porch.) Here is a photo from last July when he was in his glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at how green everything is and I can't wait for it to be like that again! Every day for lunch when the weather is nice Pancakes accomplanies me on the deck. He even sits in his little planter while snacking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is quite the character. I certainly look forward to spending time with him in the warm sunshine though.
> 
> We finished our site update and sent out a newsletter yesterday. We had a special offer for our newsletter customers, so if you are interested, you can go to our Mailing List page and sign up if you have not already done so. We never share your information with anyone, and we send out about two newsletters per month. It keeps you up to date on all the new patterns we are working on and offers we have.
> 
> I am going to be drawing over the weekend. I have some ideas for both painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. I am not sure which to do first, but I will try to get some new things in both areas finished before the next update. I am always torn between which projects to do, as I want to do everything at once, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley Tools is having a 'Free Shipping' special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do this a couple of times a year and this is when I usually do my shopping from them. I realize that their products are sometimes a little more expensive than 'bargain' or 'big box' stores, but I have always found them to have excellent quality and their customer service is top notch. I like to support companies that offer quality products and services. Not having to pay shipping helps a lot.
> 
> That should be all for today. Thank you for the great response on the update we did yesterday. We are very pleased that you all like our patterns and kits so much. It really feels great to be appreciated.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful, warm and happy weekend!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Lol Pancake. Any size box'll due.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Headed for the Drawing Board*
> 
> Good day to you all! I am happy to say that I awoke today to NO snow! (There IS hope!) I state that half-jokingly because even though I love living in an area with four seasons - and I love them ALL - I have just about had my fill of the white stuff for a while. Each morning it seems we were waking up to another 2-3 inches of snow, and while it usually disappeared by the afternoon, it was a little disheartening all the same. The forecast ahead shows temperatures above freezing for the next several days, with the promise of "+10" by the middle of next week. I can't help but be a little excited.
> 
> Yesterday I planed some cat grass for my dear cat Pancakes. Oh how he LOVES to sit on our little deck and eat grass! (Actually, he likes to run down off the porch to nibble on grass there, but I found that by getting him his own planter, he is happy to snack on it and stay on the porch.) Here is a photo from last July when he was in his glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at how green everything is and I can't wait for it to be like that again! Every day for lunch when the weather is nice Pancakes accomplanies me on the deck. He even sits in his little planter while snacking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is quite the character. I certainly look forward to spending time with him in the warm sunshine though.
> 
> We finished our site update and sent out a newsletter yesterday. We had a special offer for our newsletter customers, so if you are interested, you can go to our Mailing List page and sign up if you have not already done so. We never share your information with anyone, and we send out about two newsletters per month. It keeps you up to date on all the new patterns we are working on and offers we have.
> 
> I am going to be drawing over the weekend. I have some ideas for both painting patterns as well as scroll saw patterns. I am not sure which to do first, but I will try to get some new things in both areas finished before the next update. I am always torn between which projects to do, as I want to do everything at once, it seems.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Lee Valley Tools is having a 'Free Shipping' special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do this a couple of times a year and this is when I usually do my shopping from them. I realize that their products are sometimes a little more expensive than 'bargain' or 'big box' stores, but I have always found them to have excellent quality and their customer service is top notch. I like to support companies that offer quality products and services. Not having to pay shipping helps a lot.
> 
> That should be all for today. Thank you for the great response on the update we did yesterday. We are very pleased that you all like our patterns and kits so much. It really feels great to be appreciated.
> 
> I wish you a wonderful, warm and happy weekend!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Yep! He loves his "trough" as I call it! 
Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creating for the Sake of Creating*

As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.

I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.

About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.

For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.

So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.

I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.

From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.

I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.

But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.

I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."

I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.










But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*

I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.

To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.

I hope you enjoy this journey with me.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sorry for the double post. I removed the second one. My landlord decided to "check the power" and cut the electricity momentarily. That caused the blog to post twice (How? I don't have a clue!) Anyway, the second one is gone now. Sorry to SPAM your Inbox! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


You are right, Sheila, designing is more than just drawing something up. I remember having the basic idea for a box based on The Court of the Crimson King. It involved all of the characters in the song and their associated colours. For months I tried to visualise something that would truly represent this. The result was blind alley after blind alley. However keeping my eyes open, as you have suggested, I saw something of Michelletwos that triggered off the design process.

Recently I have also tried to reconstruct the scenario whereby things occur to you just when you are about to fall asleep. In the half-world of semi-consciousness. Lying down or sitting, eyes closed, relaxed, I think of a box (just the shape) or a mood or a feeling and just let my mind wander. Not forcing the issue. If something wants to appear it will. Sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes a thought, a pattern, which morphs into other shapes, patterns or possibilities occurs. I have to 'wake up' and draw as soon as I can after this exercise or the idea can slip away. Just a doodle or a sentence of description (though this is harder, as you know) is enough to trigger it off if I have to leave the design process. It takes practice. Like you say though, you can't force the issue.

About this design. The concept of putting it on the back burner and letting your unconscious mind work on it is a very efficient use or brain resources. It goes away and looks through the info in your mind, notices new things and cogitates. Letting you know when it's come up with something. Even if it is at the most inconvenient of times. It shouldn't take up too much of your time now. Probably even a thing to break up the working day as in 'a change is as good as a rest'.

I look forward to developments.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


You know, Martyn - I was thinking about you as I wrote this. I know somewhat of the processes you have gone through with your beautiful boxes and after seeing the outcome of your projects, I know that the struggles are purposeful and necessary. Things like that don't 'just happen'. 

It was a big step for me to blog about it here. While it may seem silly, but in my mind that solidifies the commitment to the project. Somehow it makes it more real.

I had some other ideas years back for grand and wondrous projects. Some have made it to reality and others have faded into memories. I look back at one in particular and think that is was something that probably wasn't very practical anyway. In that case I am somewhat happy that I never wasted the time.

But this one is something I really want to see come to be. I have somewhat higher hopes for it, and yes - many of the "aha" moments come just as I am falling asleep. Funny how that works, isn't it?

Thank you as always for your perspective and encouragement. I have learned a lot from you and continue to do so with each new project you create.

Have a good week, Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


You're welcome.

We've all got non-starters. Ideas that would never make it or haven't made it yet because the materials/technology haven't come about yet.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Hi Sheila,
You mentioned that this is something that you "really want to see come to be". Sounds like you've made up your mind to go ahead (as you should), so we all wait to see what you are up to.
Go for it!!!


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


+1 for Martyn's thoughts. Well put sir.

I see on the world weather that your getting a break from the snow … and just to poke the envy button, I harvested our first tomato's for this year …

The creative thought process is a wily beast, And we can only tame it through trial and error, where error is our greatest teacher.

Have a great day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you to you all! I usually log every step when I am designing, but for now, I am not really up for that. Just so you all don't think I am 'slacking' - I may be working in several directions at once.  I always appreciate your wonderful support.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Can't wait to see how this project will evolve. The drawing has certainly got my attention! Looking forward to it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for the Sake of Creating*
> 
> As a designer, I have many (many) ideas for new projects. I am fortunate in that I keep my eyes open and by merely observing things around me in the world, I find lots of sources of inspiration. I am not always sure how this process works, as some days I am overflowing with ideas and others it just seems that nothing makes sense or wants to fall into place. Much of my designing process is 'automatic' and I sometimes forget just how to go about things when I am in a lull. Many projects that I create are things that I have thought about for a while, and try to fit in when I have time to do so. I often use the phrase 'if you could see inside my head . . . ' when referring to something that I am working on creating.
> 
> I am not always great at explaining my ideas, but I usually have a pretty clear picture of how I want things to turn out. It seems the ones that are thought about the longest seem to be the easiest to make a reality. Because of that, from the outside it may appear that things come 'easy' to me. But the implementation and actual creation is only the tip of the iceberg. There are very few people who really understand all the unseen planning and thought which goes into some of the projects I create.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had an idea. (Maybe it was two years ago) I am not quite sure what triggered this idea, but I really fell in love with the thought of creating this project. It isn't a 'run of the mill' project for me, but far more involved than anything that I ever created with the intent of selling the patterns.
> 
> For the most part, it is a painting project, but it requires a pretty good amount of scroll saw work as well. I am trying to figure out how I could efficiently create it so I can supply at least the majority of the wood pieces, and still have it meet the expectations that I have in my head of how I want it to look. That isn't always an easy task.
> 
> So I thought about it. For nearly two years I went over many different ways of doing things in order to make it work. Before I even began drawing, I built the project over and over in my mind. Trying this. Eliminating that. Figuring out just how to make things fall into place so that when I finally do build it, it will be not only beautiful, but practical, too. It may be my biggest challenge to date.
> 
> I have only discussed this project with a few people who are close to me. And even at that, I only mentioned just a few sketchy details. There is no way that I can put into words what I see in my head, and from past experience I know that trying to explain things would be a waste of effort and time on my part. Besides . . . the fog is still lifting and it seems that only now things are beginning to fully fall into place. With things such as this, I have learned to respect the process and allow it to come to me in its own time. Forcing it would just invite disaster.
> 
> From a marketing point of view, I am not sure this is practical. I think that in order to replicate the project, I would have to be very careful in regards to my construction and resources. After all - if I want this to be something that is shared with others through a pattern packet or packets (I do!) then I need to be careful about what materials I use. They need to be readily accessible to just about anyone who has the desire to recreate it. There is much to consider.
> 
> I don't think that this will be a project that will be for everyone. It may be over the top for much of my customer base. From a business point of view, it probably isn't the wisest of choices of places to invest my time. I fully understand that. I have had the thought of perhaps creating it in stages, where I can sell parts of the completed project as stand alone patterns themselves. That may work. I will have to see.
> 
> But I am at the point where I have toyed with the idea long enough and put it on the back burner over and over. Yet it keeps coming back to me. . . as if it is begging to be made. So I finally decided that it was "time". Practical or not, I want to see it though. If it is a bust, then so be it. At least I know I tried. Besides - creating from your heart doesn't always have to be practical, does it? I think not.
> 
> I am probably building things up to be far bigger than they really are. While this may not seem big to you all, it has occupied a lot of my thinking process these past couple of weeks. Perhaps that is how I know that "it's time."
> 
> I am going to try to weave this project in between my 'normal' work over the next few weeks (months, years?) Usually, I am pretty good at spinning a couple of plates at once, so I don't see that as a problem. I worked on getting started ove the weekend, and it actually occupied a great deal of my time. But as with most projects of this nature, getting a foothold on things in the beginning seems to be the biggest step. I fear I have little to physically show for my efforts. Just one lone drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh . . . *how I wish you could see inside of my head!*
> 
> I promise to keep you all up to date on the progress. I will reveal more as I feel things are ready. While I am happy to have gotten this far, I can't help but feel somewhat apprehensive and also intimidated by the gauntlet that I laid down for myself here. Sharing here means commitment. Now that my thoughts are revealed, it means I must follow through. Perhaps that is just the inspiration I need.
> 
> To me, designing is more than just drawing something up on the computer. Anyone can draw lines. While I have made a lot of nice projects by doing just that, there are times when my soul needs more to feed on. It has nothing to do with making money or selling or even teaching. It is the desire to create something really outstanding and unique. Creating just for the sake of creating. That is something that I have had for as long as I can remember. If I can teach others to do so along the way - all the better.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this journey with me.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you so much, Anna! I only hope it comes out half as nice as I envision it.  I hope you have a great week.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1536 Making Progress*

Today's post will be quick. (Really!) Yesterday, as with many Mondays, I had a lot of 'odds and ends' to do to get my week started. I didn't really sit down to draw until later in the day, and while that was all well and good, I don't have much more to show you.

Add to that, I got up late today (around 8am - YIKES for me!) but since I was drawing until about 11:30 last night, I feel that my time was not wasted and I am kind of on a roll. It's all good.

I do have something nice to show you all today though. My partner Keith has been once again busy creating some word art patterns. The popularity of them has been tremendous and people are asking for more of them, so Keith has been happy to comply. This new set honors more of our Emergency Service Providers:










They are available on our site as a set (SLDK582) or you can follow the links on the set page to purchase the patterns individually. We hope you like them.

Today is a bit dark and it looks like it is raining. It is supposed to rain for the majority of the day. I don't really mind though, as it will help clean the last dirty piles of snow that are still around. Some of the piles are large and I expect it will take a couple of weeks of warmer temperatures to melt them completely.

Keith and I took my Mustang out for a ride yesterday when we did our errands. I was thrilled that after having it parked for several months through winter, it started up immediately. We had taken the battery inside for the winter, and I am sure that helped a great deal. I am making arrangements to give it its "face lift" in the next couple of weeks. It is hard to believe that I have had the car for eleven years now. It only has about 80,000 miles on it and it looks pretty good. The interior is near perfect and it has no signs of rust. However the clear coat had shown signs of wear last year and in places it has indeed began to peel. The dealership near us has a wonderful painting facility and backs their work up nicely so I have made the decision that it is worth the expense to repaint it and replace some of the trim and so forth.

After getting the work done, I will certainly be storing it inside during subsequent winters. We have several facilities nearby and I feel that it is well worth the expense. I will have to take photos of it when it is completed.

So that is it for today. I hope you all have a great and productive day. I hope to keep things moving here on my side and I will post photos when I feel they are warranted.

Enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *#1536 Making Progress*
> 
> Today's post will be quick. (Really!) Yesterday, as with many Mondays, I had a lot of 'odds and ends' to do to get my week started. I didn't really sit down to draw until later in the day, and while that was all well and good, I don't have much more to show you.
> 
> Add to that, I got up late today (around 8am - YIKES for me!) but since I was drawing until about 11:30 last night, I feel that my time was not wasted and I am kind of on a roll. It's all good.
> 
> I do have something nice to show you all today though. My partner Keith has been once again busy creating some word art patterns. The popularity of them has been tremendous and people are asking for more of them, so Keith has been happy to comply. This new set honors more of our Emergency Service Providers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are available on our site as a set (SLDK582) or you can follow the links on the set page to purchase the patterns individually. We hope you like them.
> 
> Today is a bit dark and it looks like it is raining. It is supposed to rain for the majority of the day. I don't really mind though, as it will help clean the last dirty piles of snow that are still around. Some of the piles are large and I expect it will take a couple of weeks of warmer temperatures to melt them completely.
> 
> Keith and I took my Mustang out for a ride yesterday when we did our errands. I was thrilled that after having it parked for several months through winter, it started up immediately. We had taken the battery inside for the winter, and I am sure that helped a great deal. I am making arrangements to give it its "face lift" in the next couple of weeks. It is hard to believe that I have had the car for eleven years now. It only has about 80,000 miles on it and it looks pretty good. The interior is near perfect and it has no signs of rust. However the clear coat had shown signs of wear last year and in places it has indeed began to peel. The dealership near us has a wonderful painting facility and backs their work up nicely so I have made the decision that it is worth the expense to repaint it and replace some of the trim and so forth.
> 
> After getting the work done, I will certainly be storing it inside during subsequent winters. We have several facilities nearby and I feel that it is well worth the expense. I will have to take photos of it when it is completed.
> 
> So that is it for today. I hope you all have a great and productive day. I hope to keep things moving here on my side and I will post photos when I feel they are warranted.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday!


Keith's plaques are always awesome! Glad to hear the rain is washing away your snow! Spring is finally arriving eh?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1536 Making Progress*
> 
> Today's post will be quick. (Really!) Yesterday, as with many Mondays, I had a lot of 'odds and ends' to do to get my week started. I didn't really sit down to draw until later in the day, and while that was all well and good, I don't have much more to show you.
> 
> Add to that, I got up late today (around 8am - YIKES for me!) but since I was drawing until about 11:30 last night, I feel that my time was not wasted and I am kind of on a roll. It's all good.
> 
> I do have something nice to show you all today though. My partner Keith has been once again busy creating some word art patterns. The popularity of them has been tremendous and people are asking for more of them, so Keith has been happy to comply. This new set honors more of our Emergency Service Providers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are available on our site as a set (SLDK582) or you can follow the links on the set page to purchase the patterns individually. We hope you like them.
> 
> Today is a bit dark and it looks like it is raining. It is supposed to rain for the majority of the day. I don't really mind though, as it will help clean the last dirty piles of snow that are still around. Some of the piles are large and I expect it will take a couple of weeks of warmer temperatures to melt them completely.
> 
> Keith and I took my Mustang out for a ride yesterday when we did our errands. I was thrilled that after having it parked for several months through winter, it started up immediately. We had taken the battery inside for the winter, and I am sure that helped a great deal. I am making arrangements to give it its "face lift" in the next couple of weeks. It is hard to believe that I have had the car for eleven years now. It only has about 80,000 miles on it and it looks pretty good. The interior is near perfect and it has no signs of rust. However the clear coat had shown signs of wear last year and in places it has indeed began to peel. The dealership near us has a wonderful painting facility and backs their work up nicely so I have made the decision that it is worth the expense to repaint it and replace some of the trim and so forth.
> 
> After getting the work done, I will certainly be storing it inside during subsequent winters. We have several facilities nearby and I feel that it is well worth the expense. I will have to take photos of it when it is completed.
> 
> So that is it for today. I hope you all have a great and productive day. I hope to keep things moving here on my side and I will post photos when I feel they are warranted.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday!


Yes, it is quite a bit more mild. It was raining and a bit wet though, but nearly all the snow has melted. I don't think we will see much more for now. (I hope not, anyway!)

Have a good day, Anna! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Learning from Mistakes*

I always find it amazing how quickly things can go from uncertainty to progress.

Only a few short hours ago, I was somewhat stuck - paralyzed and afraid to move forward with things for fear of mucking things up and failing. I was thinking about several things at once on this project, as there are many things that need to be worked out. Not only the design of it, but also the construction. I had been looking at the big picture all at once, and by doing so, it appeared to be very complicated. Overwhelming even. But as I broke things down into smaller, palatable steps, each one in itself was not so intimidating. Going through things systematically and solving issues one at a time was not nearly as daunting. Things began to fall into place.The ball slowly started rolling in the other direction. Chaos gently and quietly shifted to advancement. Now I am more excite than ever.

Why is it that I keep forgetting that the key to most of these complex issues is 'patience'?

Time and time again I have had this experience. I get an idea. The idea grows. The variables multiply. Soon in my mind I have created a monster. Something large and complex and intimidating. Something "impossible". I have walked away from several potential projects because of that. I think that is a shame.

It just goes to show that we are sometimes able to think ourselves out of some good ideas. We create these bigger than life things in our minds that become so complicated that only a fool would attempt them. We may give them a half-hearted try, but as soon as we reach our first obstacle, it is as if the scales tip to the negative side and most of the time we abandon things altogether. That small stumble is enough to derail the whole thing and we feel we are foolish for ever trying it in the first place. I did not want this to happen this time.

As I mentioned the other day, this project that I am working on has been almost two year in the making. And that is before I even drew a stroke with my pen. I knew what I wanted to accomplish with it, but there was a heavy fog that I was seeing it through. The concept was vague and the logistics of things were non-existent. When I thought about starting it, I truly didn't know where to begin. Usually at that point I would become overwhelmed or busy with other things and turn my attention elsewhere. The idea would be once again tucked in the back of my mind for another time - perhaps when I was 'less busy.'

But this time around, I wanted it to happen. It is an autumn-themed project - Halloween to be exact - and if I want to pull it off for the upcoming season, now is the time to begin. Otherwise, another year will pass and the likelihood of me ever doing it will diminish. I just came to a point in my head of "just do it!" and I began.

I started thinking in earnest about it at the end of last week. It may sound silly, but it took quite a bit out of me to just pick up my pen and begin to draw. After hundreds of variations and ideas of what to include and what not to include, I decided that I would have to make a firm decision to start *somewhere*. Otherwise I would keep going in circles for who knows how long.

I chose to begin with the simplest of elements. Not only did that make things less intimidating for me, but it started things in motion. By doing what I felt clearly about, it helped me take those first anxious steps. I knew that once I began this journey, there would be no turning back. I am on my way.

This may sound a bit ridiculous to you all. I don't intend it to be so 'cloak and dagger.' But the fog has not lifted completely yet, and while I have a much clearer picture in my mind of how I want this project to be, many of the elements are still forming in my mind and I am not quite envisioning the end result yet. What I do see however, it pretty cool.

I have a piece to show you of what I worked on yesterday:










I will tell you right now, that I am pleased with it.

I will also tell you that this piece will wind up in the trash can. Seriously. I encountered one of those small stumbling blocks that I mentioned above and it simply will not work. So it is destined for the garbage.

I am not upset though, as I realize that it is part of the process. If this had occurred a week ago, I may have been discouraged and given up before I had even begun. But since then, I have thought through many other parts of this project and I know that they will work. So I am forging ahead and looking at this 'hiccup' as part of the process. I learned something from the error so the time and energy was not wasted. I never had any expectations of getting through this process flawlessly. I am proud of that attitude.

"Mistakes are the portals of discovery." - James Joyce

That is about all I have to show you today. I arose early because I couldn't stop thinking about things. I couldn't wait to get at it and try again.

I know this project will probably take several weeks to create. In between working on it, I will probably devote my time and attention to some other things. But just for now, since the ball seems to be rolling, I don't want to stop the momentum and I will probably spend the next couple of days working on it. I am too excited not to do so.

I realize this may not be very exciting to some of you who read every day. But I hope that you do stop by from time to time to see where I am in the process. As I progress, I will document not only what successes I achieve, but also my mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn together.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes*
> 
> I always find it amazing how quickly things can go from uncertainty to progress.
> 
> Only a few short hours ago, I was somewhat stuck - paralyzed and afraid to move forward with things for fear of mucking things up and failing. I was thinking about several things at once on this project, as there are many things that need to be worked out. Not only the design of it, but also the construction. I had been looking at the big picture all at once, and by doing so, it appeared to be very complicated. Overwhelming even. But as I broke things down into smaller, palatable steps, each one in itself was not so intimidating. Going through things systematically and solving issues one at a time was not nearly as daunting. Things began to fall into place.The ball slowly started rolling in the other direction. Chaos gently and quietly shifted to advancement. Now I am more excite than ever.
> 
> Why is it that I keep forgetting that the key to most of these complex issues is 'patience'?
> 
> Time and time again I have had this experience. I get an idea. The idea grows. The variables multiply. Soon in my mind I have created a monster. Something large and complex and intimidating. Something "impossible". I have walked away from several potential projects because of that. I think that is a shame.
> 
> It just goes to show that we are sometimes able to think ourselves out of some good ideas. We create these bigger than life things in our minds that become so complicated that only a fool would attempt them. We may give them a half-hearted try, but as soon as we reach our first obstacle, it is as if the scales tip to the negative side and most of the time we abandon things altogether. That small stumble is enough to derail the whole thing and we feel we are foolish for ever trying it in the first place. I did not want this to happen this time.
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, this project that I am working on has been almost two year in the making. And that is before I even drew a stroke with my pen. I knew what I wanted to accomplish with it, but there was a heavy fog that I was seeing it through. The concept was vague and the logistics of things were non-existent. When I thought about starting it, I truly didn't know where to begin. Usually at that point I would become overwhelmed or busy with other things and turn my attention elsewhere. The idea would be once again tucked in the back of my mind for another time - perhaps when I was 'less busy.'
> 
> But this time around, I wanted it to happen. It is an autumn-themed project - Halloween to be exact - and if I want to pull it off for the upcoming season, now is the time to begin. Otherwise, another year will pass and the likelihood of me ever doing it will diminish. I just came to a point in my head of "just do it!" and I began.
> 
> I started thinking in earnest about it at the end of last week. It may sound silly, but it took quite a bit out of me to just pick up my pen and begin to draw. After hundreds of variations and ideas of what to include and what not to include, I decided that I would have to make a firm decision to start *somewhere*. Otherwise I would keep going in circles for who knows how long.
> 
> I chose to begin with the simplest of elements. Not only did that make things less intimidating for me, but it started things in motion. By doing what I felt clearly about, it helped me take those first anxious steps. I knew that once I began this journey, there would be no turning back. I am on my way.
> 
> This may sound a bit ridiculous to you all. I don't intend it to be so 'cloak and dagger.' But the fog has not lifted completely yet, and while I have a much clearer picture in my mind of how I want this project to be, many of the elements are still forming in my mind and I am not quite envisioning the end result yet. What I do see however, it pretty cool.
> 
> I have a piece to show you of what I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you right now, that I am pleased with it.
> 
> I will also tell you that this piece will wind up in the trash can. Seriously. I encountered one of those small stumbling blocks that I mentioned above and it simply will not work. So it is destined for the garbage.
> 
> I am not upset though, as I realize that it is part of the process. If this had occurred a week ago, I may have been discouraged and given up before I had even begun. But since then, I have thought through many other parts of this project and I know that they will work. So I am forging ahead and looking at this 'hiccup' as part of the process. I learned something from the error so the time and energy was not wasted. I never had any expectations of getting through this process flawlessly. I am proud of that attitude.
> 
> "Mistakes are the portals of discovery." - James Joyce
> 
> That is about all I have to show you today. I arose early because I couldn't stop thinking about things. I couldn't wait to get at it and try again.
> 
> I know this project will probably take several weeks to create. In between working on it, I will probably devote my time and attention to some other things. But just for now, since the ball seems to be rolling, I don't want to stop the momentum and I will probably spend the next couple of days working on it. I am too excited not to do so.
> 
> I realize this may not be very exciting to some of you who read every day. But I hope that you do stop by from time to time to see where I am in the process. As I progress, I will document not only what successes I achieve, but also my mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn together.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Ok, I'm certainly curious, and waiting in eager anticipation to see what's coming.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes*
> 
> I always find it amazing how quickly things can go from uncertainty to progress.
> 
> Only a few short hours ago, I was somewhat stuck - paralyzed and afraid to move forward with things for fear of mucking things up and failing. I was thinking about several things at once on this project, as there are many things that need to be worked out. Not only the design of it, but also the construction. I had been looking at the big picture all at once, and by doing so, it appeared to be very complicated. Overwhelming even. But as I broke things down into smaller, palatable steps, each one in itself was not so intimidating. Going through things systematically and solving issues one at a time was not nearly as daunting. Things began to fall into place.The ball slowly started rolling in the other direction. Chaos gently and quietly shifted to advancement. Now I am more excite than ever.
> 
> Why is it that I keep forgetting that the key to most of these complex issues is 'patience'?
> 
> Time and time again I have had this experience. I get an idea. The idea grows. The variables multiply. Soon in my mind I have created a monster. Something large and complex and intimidating. Something "impossible". I have walked away from several potential projects because of that. I think that is a shame.
> 
> It just goes to show that we are sometimes able to think ourselves out of some good ideas. We create these bigger than life things in our minds that become so complicated that only a fool would attempt them. We may give them a half-hearted try, but as soon as we reach our first obstacle, it is as if the scales tip to the negative side and most of the time we abandon things altogether. That small stumble is enough to derail the whole thing and we feel we are foolish for ever trying it in the first place. I did not want this to happen this time.
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, this project that I am working on has been almost two year in the making. And that is before I even drew a stroke with my pen. I knew what I wanted to accomplish with it, but there was a heavy fog that I was seeing it through. The concept was vague and the logistics of things were non-existent. When I thought about starting it, I truly didn't know where to begin. Usually at that point I would become overwhelmed or busy with other things and turn my attention elsewhere. The idea would be once again tucked in the back of my mind for another time - perhaps when I was 'less busy.'
> 
> But this time around, I wanted it to happen. It is an autumn-themed project - Halloween to be exact - and if I want to pull it off for the upcoming season, now is the time to begin. Otherwise, another year will pass and the likelihood of me ever doing it will diminish. I just came to a point in my head of "just do it!" and I began.
> 
> I started thinking in earnest about it at the end of last week. It may sound silly, but it took quite a bit out of me to just pick up my pen and begin to draw. After hundreds of variations and ideas of what to include and what not to include, I decided that I would have to make a firm decision to start *somewhere*. Otherwise I would keep going in circles for who knows how long.
> 
> I chose to begin with the simplest of elements. Not only did that make things less intimidating for me, but it started things in motion. By doing what I felt clearly about, it helped me take those first anxious steps. I knew that once I began this journey, there would be no turning back. I am on my way.
> 
> This may sound a bit ridiculous to you all. I don't intend it to be so 'cloak and dagger.' But the fog has not lifted completely yet, and while I have a much clearer picture in my mind of how I want this project to be, many of the elements are still forming in my mind and I am not quite envisioning the end result yet. What I do see however, it pretty cool.
> 
> I have a piece to show you of what I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you right now, that I am pleased with it.
> 
> I will also tell you that this piece will wind up in the trash can. Seriously. I encountered one of those small stumbling blocks that I mentioned above and it simply will not work. So it is destined for the garbage.
> 
> I am not upset though, as I realize that it is part of the process. If this had occurred a week ago, I may have been discouraged and given up before I had even begun. But since then, I have thought through many other parts of this project and I know that they will work. So I am forging ahead and looking at this 'hiccup' as part of the process. I learned something from the error so the time and energy was not wasted. I never had any expectations of getting through this process flawlessly. I am proud of that attitude.
> 
> "Mistakes are the portals of discovery." - James Joyce
> 
> That is about all I have to show you today. I arose early because I couldn't stop thinking about things. I couldn't wait to get at it and try again.
> 
> I know this project will probably take several weeks to create. In between working on it, I will probably devote my time and attention to some other things. But just for now, since the ball seems to be rolling, I don't want to stop the momentum and I will probably spend the next couple of days working on it. I am too excited not to do so.
> 
> I realize this may not be very exciting to some of you who read every day. But I hope that you do stop by from time to time to see where I am in the process. As I progress, I will document not only what successes I achieve, but also my mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn together.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


I'm with John - very curious and looking forward to seeing the next stage.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes*
> 
> I always find it amazing how quickly things can go from uncertainty to progress.
> 
> Only a few short hours ago, I was somewhat stuck - paralyzed and afraid to move forward with things for fear of mucking things up and failing. I was thinking about several things at once on this project, as there are many things that need to be worked out. Not only the design of it, but also the construction. I had been looking at the big picture all at once, and by doing so, it appeared to be very complicated. Overwhelming even. But as I broke things down into smaller, palatable steps, each one in itself was not so intimidating. Going through things systematically and solving issues one at a time was not nearly as daunting. Things began to fall into place.The ball slowly started rolling in the other direction. Chaos gently and quietly shifted to advancement. Now I am more excite than ever.
> 
> Why is it that I keep forgetting that the key to most of these complex issues is 'patience'?
> 
> Time and time again I have had this experience. I get an idea. The idea grows. The variables multiply. Soon in my mind I have created a monster. Something large and complex and intimidating. Something "impossible". I have walked away from several potential projects because of that. I think that is a shame.
> 
> It just goes to show that we are sometimes able to think ourselves out of some good ideas. We create these bigger than life things in our minds that become so complicated that only a fool would attempt them. We may give them a half-hearted try, but as soon as we reach our first obstacle, it is as if the scales tip to the negative side and most of the time we abandon things altogether. That small stumble is enough to derail the whole thing and we feel we are foolish for ever trying it in the first place. I did not want this to happen this time.
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, this project that I am working on has been almost two year in the making. And that is before I even drew a stroke with my pen. I knew what I wanted to accomplish with it, but there was a heavy fog that I was seeing it through. The concept was vague and the logistics of things were non-existent. When I thought about starting it, I truly didn't know where to begin. Usually at that point I would become overwhelmed or busy with other things and turn my attention elsewhere. The idea would be once again tucked in the back of my mind for another time - perhaps when I was 'less busy.'
> 
> But this time around, I wanted it to happen. It is an autumn-themed project - Halloween to be exact - and if I want to pull it off for the upcoming season, now is the time to begin. Otherwise, another year will pass and the likelihood of me ever doing it will diminish. I just came to a point in my head of "just do it!" and I began.
> 
> I started thinking in earnest about it at the end of last week. It may sound silly, but it took quite a bit out of me to just pick up my pen and begin to draw. After hundreds of variations and ideas of what to include and what not to include, I decided that I would have to make a firm decision to start *somewhere*. Otherwise I would keep going in circles for who knows how long.
> 
> I chose to begin with the simplest of elements. Not only did that make things less intimidating for me, but it started things in motion. By doing what I felt clearly about, it helped me take those first anxious steps. I knew that once I began this journey, there would be no turning back. I am on my way.
> 
> This may sound a bit ridiculous to you all. I don't intend it to be so 'cloak and dagger.' But the fog has not lifted completely yet, and while I have a much clearer picture in my mind of how I want this project to be, many of the elements are still forming in my mind and I am not quite envisioning the end result yet. What I do see however, it pretty cool.
> 
> I have a piece to show you of what I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you right now, that I am pleased with it.
> 
> I will also tell you that this piece will wind up in the trash can. Seriously. I encountered one of those small stumbling blocks that I mentioned above and it simply will not work. So it is destined for the garbage.
> 
> I am not upset though, as I realize that it is part of the process. If this had occurred a week ago, I may have been discouraged and given up before I had even begun. But since then, I have thought through many other parts of this project and I know that they will work. So I am forging ahead and looking at this 'hiccup' as part of the process. I learned something from the error so the time and energy was not wasted. I never had any expectations of getting through this process flawlessly. I am proud of that attitude.
> 
> "Mistakes are the portals of discovery." - James Joyce
> 
> That is about all I have to show you today. I arose early because I couldn't stop thinking about things. I couldn't wait to get at it and try again.
> 
> I know this project will probably take several weeks to create. In between working on it, I will probably devote my time and attention to some other things. But just for now, since the ball seems to be rolling, I don't want to stop the momentum and I will probably spend the next couple of days working on it. I am too excited not to do so.
> 
> I realize this may not be very exciting to some of you who read every day. But I hope that you do stop by from time to time to see where I am in the process. As I progress, I will document not only what successes I achieve, but also my mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn together.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, Anna and John:
I am skipping posting today to continue working on some things. Hopefully, I will show more tomorrow. Thanks as always for your support and friendship. I really appreciate it a lot. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes*
> 
> I always find it amazing how quickly things can go from uncertainty to progress.
> 
> Only a few short hours ago, I was somewhat stuck - paralyzed and afraid to move forward with things for fear of mucking things up and failing. I was thinking about several things at once on this project, as there are many things that need to be worked out. Not only the design of it, but also the construction. I had been looking at the big picture all at once, and by doing so, it appeared to be very complicated. Overwhelming even. But as I broke things down into smaller, palatable steps, each one in itself was not so intimidating. Going through things systematically and solving issues one at a time was not nearly as daunting. Things began to fall into place.The ball slowly started rolling in the other direction. Chaos gently and quietly shifted to advancement. Now I am more excite than ever.
> 
> Why is it that I keep forgetting that the key to most of these complex issues is 'patience'?
> 
> Time and time again I have had this experience. I get an idea. The idea grows. The variables multiply. Soon in my mind I have created a monster. Something large and complex and intimidating. Something "impossible". I have walked away from several potential projects because of that. I think that is a shame.
> 
> It just goes to show that we are sometimes able to think ourselves out of some good ideas. We create these bigger than life things in our minds that become so complicated that only a fool would attempt them. We may give them a half-hearted try, but as soon as we reach our first obstacle, it is as if the scales tip to the negative side and most of the time we abandon things altogether. That small stumble is enough to derail the whole thing and we feel we are foolish for ever trying it in the first place. I did not want this to happen this time.
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, this project that I am working on has been almost two year in the making. And that is before I even drew a stroke with my pen. I knew what I wanted to accomplish with it, but there was a heavy fog that I was seeing it through. The concept was vague and the logistics of things were non-existent. When I thought about starting it, I truly didn't know where to begin. Usually at that point I would become overwhelmed or busy with other things and turn my attention elsewhere. The idea would be once again tucked in the back of my mind for another time - perhaps when I was 'less busy.'
> 
> But this time around, I wanted it to happen. It is an autumn-themed project - Halloween to be exact - and if I want to pull it off for the upcoming season, now is the time to begin. Otherwise, another year will pass and the likelihood of me ever doing it will diminish. I just came to a point in my head of "just do it!" and I began.
> 
> I started thinking in earnest about it at the end of last week. It may sound silly, but it took quite a bit out of me to just pick up my pen and begin to draw. After hundreds of variations and ideas of what to include and what not to include, I decided that I would have to make a firm decision to start *somewhere*. Otherwise I would keep going in circles for who knows how long.
> 
> I chose to begin with the simplest of elements. Not only did that make things less intimidating for me, but it started things in motion. By doing what I felt clearly about, it helped me take those first anxious steps. I knew that once I began this journey, there would be no turning back. I am on my way.
> 
> This may sound a bit ridiculous to you all. I don't intend it to be so 'cloak and dagger.' But the fog has not lifted completely yet, and while I have a much clearer picture in my mind of how I want this project to be, many of the elements are still forming in my mind and I am not quite envisioning the end result yet. What I do see however, it pretty cool.
> 
> I have a piece to show you of what I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you right now, that I am pleased with it.
> 
> I will also tell you that this piece will wind up in the trash can. Seriously. I encountered one of those small stumbling blocks that I mentioned above and it simply will not work. So it is destined for the garbage.
> 
> I am not upset though, as I realize that it is part of the process. If this had occurred a week ago, I may have been discouraged and given up before I had even begun. But since then, I have thought through many other parts of this project and I know that they will work. So I am forging ahead and looking at this 'hiccup' as part of the process. I learned something from the error so the time and energy was not wasted. I never had any expectations of getting through this process flawlessly. I am proud of that attitude.
> 
> "Mistakes are the portals of discovery." - James Joyce
> 
> That is about all I have to show you today. I arose early because I couldn't stop thinking about things. I couldn't wait to get at it and try again.
> 
> I know this project will probably take several weeks to create. In between working on it, I will probably devote my time and attention to some other things. But just for now, since the ball seems to be rolling, I don't want to stop the momentum and I will probably spend the next couple of days working on it. I am too excited not to do so.
> 
> I realize this may not be very exciting to some of you who read every day. But I hope that you do stop by from time to time to see where I am in the process. As I progress, I will document not only what successes I achieve, but also my mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn together.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


I know it'll be good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Learning from Mistakes*
> 
> I always find it amazing how quickly things can go from uncertainty to progress.
> 
> Only a few short hours ago, I was somewhat stuck - paralyzed and afraid to move forward with things for fear of mucking things up and failing. I was thinking about several things at once on this project, as there are many things that need to be worked out. Not only the design of it, but also the construction. I had been looking at the big picture all at once, and by doing so, it appeared to be very complicated. Overwhelming even. But as I broke things down into smaller, palatable steps, each one in itself was not so intimidating. Going through things systematically and solving issues one at a time was not nearly as daunting. Things began to fall into place.The ball slowly started rolling in the other direction. Chaos gently and quietly shifted to advancement. Now I am more excite than ever.
> 
> Why is it that I keep forgetting that the key to most of these complex issues is 'patience'?
> 
> Time and time again I have had this experience. I get an idea. The idea grows. The variables multiply. Soon in my mind I have created a monster. Something large and complex and intimidating. Something "impossible". I have walked away from several potential projects because of that. I think that is a shame.
> 
> It just goes to show that we are sometimes able to think ourselves out of some good ideas. We create these bigger than life things in our minds that become so complicated that only a fool would attempt them. We may give them a half-hearted try, but as soon as we reach our first obstacle, it is as if the scales tip to the negative side and most of the time we abandon things altogether. That small stumble is enough to derail the whole thing and we feel we are foolish for ever trying it in the first place. I did not want this to happen this time.
> 
> As I mentioned the other day, this project that I am working on has been almost two year in the making. And that is before I even drew a stroke with my pen. I knew what I wanted to accomplish with it, but there was a heavy fog that I was seeing it through. The concept was vague and the logistics of things were non-existent. When I thought about starting it, I truly didn't know where to begin. Usually at that point I would become overwhelmed or busy with other things and turn my attention elsewhere. The idea would be once again tucked in the back of my mind for another time - perhaps when I was 'less busy.'
> 
> But this time around, I wanted it to happen. It is an autumn-themed project - Halloween to be exact - and if I want to pull it off for the upcoming season, now is the time to begin. Otherwise, another year will pass and the likelihood of me ever doing it will diminish. I just came to a point in my head of "just do it!" and I began.
> 
> I started thinking in earnest about it at the end of last week. It may sound silly, but it took quite a bit out of me to just pick up my pen and begin to draw. After hundreds of variations and ideas of what to include and what not to include, I decided that I would have to make a firm decision to start *somewhere*. Otherwise I would keep going in circles for who knows how long.
> 
> I chose to begin with the simplest of elements. Not only did that make things less intimidating for me, but it started things in motion. By doing what I felt clearly about, it helped me take those first anxious steps. I knew that once I began this journey, there would be no turning back. I am on my way.
> 
> This may sound a bit ridiculous to you all. I don't intend it to be so 'cloak and dagger.' But the fog has not lifted completely yet, and while I have a much clearer picture in my mind of how I want this project to be, many of the elements are still forming in my mind and I am not quite envisioning the end result yet. What I do see however, it pretty cool.
> 
> I have a piece to show you of what I worked on yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you right now, that I am pleased with it.
> 
> I will also tell you that this piece will wind up in the trash can. Seriously. I encountered one of those small stumbling blocks that I mentioned above and it simply will not work. So it is destined for the garbage.
> 
> I am not upset though, as I realize that it is part of the process. If this had occurred a week ago, I may have been discouraged and given up before I had even begun. But since then, I have thought through many other parts of this project and I know that they will work. So I am forging ahead and looking at this 'hiccup' as part of the process. I learned something from the error so the time and energy was not wasted. I never had any expectations of getting through this process flawlessly. I am proud of that attitude.
> 
> "Mistakes are the portals of discovery." - James Joyce
> 
> That is about all I have to show you today. I arose early because I couldn't stop thinking about things. I couldn't wait to get at it and try again.
> 
> I know this project will probably take several weeks to create. In between working on it, I will probably devote my time and attention to some other things. But just for now, since the ball seems to be rolling, I don't want to stop the momentum and I will probably spend the next couple of days working on it. I am too excited not to do so.
> 
> I realize this may not be very exciting to some of you who read every day. But I hope that you do stop by from time to time to see where I am in the process. As I progress, I will document not only what successes I achieve, but also my mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn together.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you, Roger.  I certainly hope so. I will continue to do updates.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Cast of Characters*

I skipped posting yesterday because I felt there was little new that I had to show you. I know that sometimes when that happens, I find something interesting for a 'filler post', but I didn't want to take the time to think in other directions. I was on a mission.

The new project that I have begun working on has consumed me. I find myself thinking about it most of the waking hours of my day, and even as I awake momentarily in the middle of the night to roll over. It has been a long while since something has taken over so much of my thought process. I suppose that is one of the reasons that I know it is time to create. I need to get this done.

Painting the poles for the six main characters of the project took longer than I expected. It wasn't because it was difficult, but for the most part, I consciously took my time. On a good day, I am what you call a 'slow painter'. Things take me sometimes twice as long to accomplish what I see others do so quickly. But usually when I paint, I am not just pushing a paint brush around - I am thinking. Some may refer to it as daydreaming, but I prefer to think of it as planning. Envisioning. Calculating. This is especially true when I am finding my way through a new creation. I have been told that things come 'easy' to me. From the outside, it may appear to be so. But that is only because while I am slowly and methodically going through the process by outer appearances, on the inside my mind is on fast forward. Trying one method and process at a time until I figure out the best fit for the next step. One by one eliminating possibilities until I find the best one and am ready to move forward. This was especially true for what I am working on now.

I'll be honest in saying that I was terrified in moving ahead. When I got to the point on my last post where the pole was finished, I was happy with the result:










However, it was now time for the 'real work' and my next step would (I feel) make or break the entire project. I knew if I wasn't able to make it come out as I envisioned, I wouldn't be happy with anything else about it and I would probably need to scrap the entire idea.

After spending a good part of the day on all the usual distractions (the computer, getting the mail, tidying up the house, etc.) I held my breath and came to a point where I had to just sit down and paint. I truly didn't even realize that I was 'stalling' until I looked at the clock and it was nearly 4pm. Another day was nearly finished and while I did finish the last bit of the bases for these pieces, it should have only taken me about an hour instead of three or four. It was time to "just do it" and hope for the best.

I was happy that I flubbed the first piece that I showed you. Since then, I had re-drawn the piece to correct the error and then re-cut, sanded and painted it so I would be all caught up. That was one of the distractions - albeit a justified one. The incorrect piece came in handy though, as I used it for the first attempt when I moved forward. This way, if I messed things up again, I would still have the six good pieces that I need for my subsequent efforts. It helped ease the pressure I put on myself - just a bit.

I finally sat down and just started painting. After trying to draw on the piece first with a chalk pencil, I figured out that it only caused unnecessary hardship and decided that painting free hand worked much better. I actually liked it:










With each piece, I became more confident. One looked nicer than the next. While the first piece took me the better part of an hour to finish, by the time I got a couple under my belt, things came much easier. I think the last three pieces only took me about 20 minutes each. It was a major victory for me.










As you can tell by now, these are carousel animals. The project will be a vignette of a Haunted Carousel scene. I am going to build an entire carousel, complete with animals, benches and a canopy top. It will be situated on a lazy Susan mechanism, so it will actually spin.

Every element of it will be unique and detailed. I have been going over things in my mind and figuring out how to make it work. My goal is to not only offer the pattern, but a full wood 'kit' of pieces for those who do not cut wood, and smaller sub-kits as well for those who may not want the entire project.

The six skeletal animals are the focal points and 'stars' of the piece. I decided to have a horse, giraffe, frog, rabbit and dragon. And (of course) a cat:










I think that these six pieces alone will make a splendid ornament set. They would look wonderful on a wreath, mantle, or even Halloween tree. I will be adding to them as I go along, and I still have a few surprises in store.










You can see now how this part of the project was so important. But there is so much more to do yet! It is probably my most ambitious project to date, and I realize that while it may or may not sell, it just had to be done. Sometimes you have to do things for yourself, and no other reason.

I am going to continue to work on this throughout the weekend. There is much to do and I have to start thinking about the next step and the next pieces. One by one I have been sorting elements out in my mind and thinking of how I will make everything come together. So far, so good.

In all honesty, I will probably deviate from this project from time to time. I am sure it will take several weeks to complete, and I think it will be good for me to do other things in between. There will be those times when I will need to step back and get away from it, so I can come back with a fresher perspective. But that is OK.

I already have drawings for other, unrelated projects that I have been working on. I was never one to meander back and forth between designs - at least not in the real world (I do it all the time in my mind). But this will be the exception.

I hope you will enjoy taking this journey with me. Sharing it here will help me keep on track and keep moving forward. I think in the end, it will be something that I will be very proud of. I hope so anyway.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Nearly all of our snow is gone now, except for the once huge piles on the sides of some of the roads. We have definitely made it to the other side of winter, and I can honestly say I am happy to see it go.

Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Cast of Characters*
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday because I felt there was little new that I had to show you. I know that sometimes when that happens, I find something interesting for a 'filler post', but I didn't want to take the time to think in other directions. I was on a mission.
> 
> The new project that I have begun working on has consumed me. I find myself thinking about it most of the waking hours of my day, and even as I awake momentarily in the middle of the night to roll over. It has been a long while since something has taken over so much of my thought process. I suppose that is one of the reasons that I know it is time to create. I need to get this done.
> 
> Painting the poles for the six main characters of the project took longer than I expected. It wasn't because it was difficult, but for the most part, I consciously took my time. On a good day, I am what you call a 'slow painter'. Things take me sometimes twice as long to accomplish what I see others do so quickly. But usually when I paint, I am not just pushing a paint brush around - I am thinking. Some may refer to it as daydreaming, but I prefer to think of it as planning. Envisioning. Calculating. This is especially true when I am finding my way through a new creation. I have been told that things come 'easy' to me. From the outside, it may appear to be so. But that is only because while I am slowly and methodically going through the process by outer appearances, on the inside my mind is on fast forward. Trying one method and process at a time until I figure out the best fit for the next step. One by one eliminating possibilities until I find the best one and am ready to move forward. This was especially true for what I am working on now.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that I was terrified in moving ahead. When I got to the point on my last post where the pole was finished, I was happy with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was now time for the 'real work' and my next step would (I feel) make or break the entire project. I knew if I wasn't able to make it come out as I envisioned, I wouldn't be happy with anything else about it and I would probably need to scrap the entire idea.
> 
> After spending a good part of the day on all the usual distractions (the computer, getting the mail, tidying up the house, etc.) I held my breath and came to a point where I had to just sit down and paint. I truly didn't even realize that I was 'stalling' until I looked at the clock and it was nearly 4pm. Another day was nearly finished and while I did finish the last bit of the bases for these pieces, it should have only taken me about an hour instead of three or four. It was time to "just do it" and hope for the best.
> 
> I was happy that I flubbed the first piece that I showed you. Since then, I had re-drawn the piece to correct the error and then re-cut, sanded and painted it so I would be all caught up. That was one of the distractions - albeit a justified one. The incorrect piece came in handy though, as I used it for the first attempt when I moved forward. This way, if I messed things up again, I would still have the six good pieces that I need for my subsequent efforts. It helped ease the pressure I put on myself - just a bit.
> 
> I finally sat down and just started painting. After trying to draw on the piece first with a chalk pencil, I figured out that it only caused unnecessary hardship and decided that painting free hand worked much better. I actually liked it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With each piece, I became more confident. One looked nicer than the next. While the first piece took me the better part of an hour to finish, by the time I got a couple under my belt, things came much easier. I think the last three pieces only took me about 20 minutes each. It was a major victory for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell by now, these are carousel animals. The project will be a vignette of a Haunted Carousel scene. I am going to build an entire carousel, complete with animals, benches and a canopy top. It will be situated on a lazy Susan mechanism, so it will actually spin.
> 
> Every element of it will be unique and detailed. I have been going over things in my mind and figuring out how to make it work. My goal is to not only offer the pattern, but a full wood 'kit' of pieces for those who do not cut wood, and smaller sub-kits as well for those who may not want the entire project.
> 
> The six skeletal animals are the focal points and 'stars' of the piece. I decided to have a horse, giraffe, frog, rabbit and dragon. And (of course) a cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that these six pieces alone will make a splendid ornament set. They would look wonderful on a wreath, mantle, or even Halloween tree. I will be adding to them as I go along, and I still have a few surprises in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see now how this part of the project was so important. But there is so much more to do yet! It is probably my most ambitious project to date, and I realize that while it may or may not sell, it just had to be done. Sometimes you have to do things for yourself, and no other reason.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on this throughout the weekend. There is much to do and I have to start thinking about the next step and the next pieces. One by one I have been sorting elements out in my mind and thinking of how I will make everything come together. So far, so good.
> 
> In all honesty, I will probably deviate from this project from time to time. I am sure it will take several weeks to complete, and I think it will be good for me to do other things in between. There will be those times when I will need to step back and get away from it, so I can come back with a fresher perspective. But that is OK.
> 
> I already have drawings for other, unrelated projects that I have been working on. I was never one to meander back and forth between designs - at least not in the real world (I do it all the time in my mind). But this will be the exception.
> 
> I hope you will enjoy taking this journey with me. Sharing it here will help me keep on track and keep moving forward. I think in the end, it will be something that I will be very proud of. I hope so anyway.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Nearly all of our snow is gone now, except for the once huge piles on the sides of some of the roads. We have definitely made it to the other side of winter, and I can honestly say I am happy to see it go.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy your day!


Those are just cool


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Cast of Characters*
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday because I felt there was little new that I had to show you. I know that sometimes when that happens, I find something interesting for a 'filler post', but I didn't want to take the time to think in other directions. I was on a mission.
> 
> The new project that I have begun working on has consumed me. I find myself thinking about it most of the waking hours of my day, and even as I awake momentarily in the middle of the night to roll over. It has been a long while since something has taken over so much of my thought process. I suppose that is one of the reasons that I know it is time to create. I need to get this done.
> 
> Painting the poles for the six main characters of the project took longer than I expected. It wasn't because it was difficult, but for the most part, I consciously took my time. On a good day, I am what you call a 'slow painter'. Things take me sometimes twice as long to accomplish what I see others do so quickly. But usually when I paint, I am not just pushing a paint brush around - I am thinking. Some may refer to it as daydreaming, but I prefer to think of it as planning. Envisioning. Calculating. This is especially true when I am finding my way through a new creation. I have been told that things come 'easy' to me. From the outside, it may appear to be so. But that is only because while I am slowly and methodically going through the process by outer appearances, on the inside my mind is on fast forward. Trying one method and process at a time until I figure out the best fit for the next step. One by one eliminating possibilities until I find the best one and am ready to move forward. This was especially true for what I am working on now.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that I was terrified in moving ahead. When I got to the point on my last post where the pole was finished, I was happy with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was now time for the 'real work' and my next step would (I feel) make or break the entire project. I knew if I wasn't able to make it come out as I envisioned, I wouldn't be happy with anything else about it and I would probably need to scrap the entire idea.
> 
> After spending a good part of the day on all the usual distractions (the computer, getting the mail, tidying up the house, etc.) I held my breath and came to a point where I had to just sit down and paint. I truly didn't even realize that I was 'stalling' until I looked at the clock and it was nearly 4pm. Another day was nearly finished and while I did finish the last bit of the bases for these pieces, it should have only taken me about an hour instead of three or four. It was time to "just do it" and hope for the best.
> 
> I was happy that I flubbed the first piece that I showed you. Since then, I had re-drawn the piece to correct the error and then re-cut, sanded and painted it so I would be all caught up. That was one of the distractions - albeit a justified one. The incorrect piece came in handy though, as I used it for the first attempt when I moved forward. This way, if I messed things up again, I would still have the six good pieces that I need for my subsequent efforts. It helped ease the pressure I put on myself - just a bit.
> 
> I finally sat down and just started painting. After trying to draw on the piece first with a chalk pencil, I figured out that it only caused unnecessary hardship and decided that painting free hand worked much better. I actually liked it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With each piece, I became more confident. One looked nicer than the next. While the first piece took me the better part of an hour to finish, by the time I got a couple under my belt, things came much easier. I think the last three pieces only took me about 20 minutes each. It was a major victory for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell by now, these are carousel animals. The project will be a vignette of a Haunted Carousel scene. I am going to build an entire carousel, complete with animals, benches and a canopy top. It will be situated on a lazy Susan mechanism, so it will actually spin.
> 
> Every element of it will be unique and detailed. I have been going over things in my mind and figuring out how to make it work. My goal is to not only offer the pattern, but a full wood 'kit' of pieces for those who do not cut wood, and smaller sub-kits as well for those who may not want the entire project.
> 
> The six skeletal animals are the focal points and 'stars' of the piece. I decided to have a horse, giraffe, frog, rabbit and dragon. And (of course) a cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that these six pieces alone will make a splendid ornament set. They would look wonderful on a wreath, mantle, or even Halloween tree. I will be adding to them as I go along, and I still have a few surprises in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see now how this part of the project was so important. But there is so much more to do yet! It is probably my most ambitious project to date, and I realize that while it may or may not sell, it just had to be done. Sometimes you have to do things for yourself, and no other reason.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on this throughout the weekend. There is much to do and I have to start thinking about the next step and the next pieces. One by one I have been sorting elements out in my mind and thinking of how I will make everything come together. So far, so good.
> 
> In all honesty, I will probably deviate from this project from time to time. I am sure it will take several weeks to complete, and I think it will be good for me to do other things in between. There will be those times when I will need to step back and get away from it, so I can come back with a fresher perspective. But that is OK.
> 
> I already have drawings for other, unrelated projects that I have been working on. I was never one to meander back and forth between designs - at least not in the real world (I do it all the time in my mind). But this will be the exception.
> 
> I hope you will enjoy taking this journey with me. Sharing it here will help me keep on track and keep moving forward. I think in the end, it will be something that I will be very proud of. I hope so anyway.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Nearly all of our snow is gone now, except for the once huge piles on the sides of some of the roads. We have definitely made it to the other side of winter, and I can honestly say I am happy to see it go.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy your day!


What a cool project! This will made a very cool carousel.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Cast of Characters*
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday because I felt there was little new that I had to show you. I know that sometimes when that happens, I find something interesting for a 'filler post', but I didn't want to take the time to think in other directions. I was on a mission.
> 
> The new project that I have begun working on has consumed me. I find myself thinking about it most of the waking hours of my day, and even as I awake momentarily in the middle of the night to roll over. It has been a long while since something has taken over so much of my thought process. I suppose that is one of the reasons that I know it is time to create. I need to get this done.
> 
> Painting the poles for the six main characters of the project took longer than I expected. It wasn't because it was difficult, but for the most part, I consciously took my time. On a good day, I am what you call a 'slow painter'. Things take me sometimes twice as long to accomplish what I see others do so quickly. But usually when I paint, I am not just pushing a paint brush around - I am thinking. Some may refer to it as daydreaming, but I prefer to think of it as planning. Envisioning. Calculating. This is especially true when I am finding my way through a new creation. I have been told that things come 'easy' to me. From the outside, it may appear to be so. But that is only because while I am slowly and methodically going through the process by outer appearances, on the inside my mind is on fast forward. Trying one method and process at a time until I figure out the best fit for the next step. One by one eliminating possibilities until I find the best one and am ready to move forward. This was especially true for what I am working on now.
> 
> I'll be honest in saying that I was terrified in moving ahead. When I got to the point on my last post where the pole was finished, I was happy with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was now time for the 'real work' and my next step would (I feel) make or break the entire project. I knew if I wasn't able to make it come out as I envisioned, I wouldn't be happy with anything else about it and I would probably need to scrap the entire idea.
> 
> After spending a good part of the day on all the usual distractions (the computer, getting the mail, tidying up the house, etc.) I held my breath and came to a point where I had to just sit down and paint. I truly didn't even realize that I was 'stalling' until I looked at the clock and it was nearly 4pm. Another day was nearly finished and while I did finish the last bit of the bases for these pieces, it should have only taken me about an hour instead of three or four. It was time to "just do it" and hope for the best.
> 
> I was happy that I flubbed the first piece that I showed you. Since then, I had re-drawn the piece to correct the error and then re-cut, sanded and painted it so I would be all caught up. That was one of the distractions - albeit a justified one. The incorrect piece came in handy though, as I used it for the first attempt when I moved forward. This way, if I messed things up again, I would still have the six good pieces that I need for my subsequent efforts. It helped ease the pressure I put on myself - just a bit.
> 
> I finally sat down and just started painting. After trying to draw on the piece first with a chalk pencil, I figured out that it only caused unnecessary hardship and decided that painting free hand worked much better. I actually liked it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With each piece, I became more confident. One looked nicer than the next. While the first piece took me the better part of an hour to finish, by the time I got a couple under my belt, things came much easier. I think the last three pieces only took me about 20 minutes each. It was a major victory for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell by now, these are carousel animals. The project will be a vignette of a Haunted Carousel scene. I am going to build an entire carousel, complete with animals, benches and a canopy top. It will be situated on a lazy Susan mechanism, so it will actually spin.
> 
> Every element of it will be unique and detailed. I have been going over things in my mind and figuring out how to make it work. My goal is to not only offer the pattern, but a full wood 'kit' of pieces for those who do not cut wood, and smaller sub-kits as well for those who may not want the entire project.
> 
> The six skeletal animals are the focal points and 'stars' of the piece. I decided to have a horse, giraffe, frog, rabbit and dragon. And (of course) a cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that these six pieces alone will make a splendid ornament set. They would look wonderful on a wreath, mantle, or even Halloween tree. I will be adding to them as I go along, and I still have a few surprises in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see now how this part of the project was so important. But there is so much more to do yet! It is probably my most ambitious project to date, and I realize that while it may or may not sell, it just had to be done. Sometimes you have to do things for yourself, and no other reason.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on this throughout the weekend. There is much to do and I have to start thinking about the next step and the next pieces. One by one I have been sorting elements out in my mind and thinking of how I will make everything come together. So far, so good.
> 
> In all honesty, I will probably deviate from this project from time to time. I am sure it will take several weeks to complete, and I think it will be good for me to do other things in between. There will be those times when I will need to step back and get away from it, so I can come back with a fresher perspective. But that is OK.
> 
> I already have drawings for other, unrelated projects that I have been working on. I was never one to meander back and forth between designs - at least not in the real world (I do it all the time in my mind). But this will be the exception.
> 
> I hope you will enjoy taking this journey with me. Sharing it here will help me keep on track and keep moving forward. I think in the end, it will be something that I will be very proud of. I hope so anyway.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Nearly all of our snow is gone now, except for the once huge piles on the sides of some of the roads. We have definitely made it to the other side of winter, and I can honestly say I am happy to see it go.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy your day!


Thank you so much Anna and Roger. I hope it works out well. So far . . . so good. 

Have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*

Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.

I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'

I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.

Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."










Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.

I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:










I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.










This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)

After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:










As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.

By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:










(Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.

I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)

I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:



















Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:










But I wasn't done there . . .

I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.










I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:










How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!

I decided to add a few around the base:










As well as on the middle trim piece:










. . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:










Pretty darn cool, I think!

Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:










I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!

Edgar likes it too:










And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!

I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!

I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!

Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


I like that transformation on the lamp. Steam punk is cool cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


We absolutely love it, Roger! It is so fun to make stuff that works with that theme! Just about anything goes - gears, studs, etc! It is ever so cool!

Thank you for your comment!  HAPPY MONDAY!

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


I love steampunk! it is such a fun style. I made a steam punk lamp last summer that I just love, but now you have me thinking of my "ugly" work lights in my shop. hmm….


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


Sheila

You surprised me with this project and I really like what you did with it.
Since you like Steampunk I have a project in mind to make you in the near future.

Arlin


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


Thank you both! This was a really fun project. Katie - you will LOVE doing this. I know you will! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


What a great idea! Your lamp turned out beautifully. Love the addition of the studs.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Task Lamp Steampunk Makeover*
> 
> Spring has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia! After the long, harsh winter, even me - one who loves winter - was ready for a change. The days are getting longer and the air is warmer and the last remnants of snow piles are slowly disappearing.
> 
> I often find that the change of season encourages me to do some work around the house. Even though I was in the midst of my Haunted Carousel project, as well as several other things that I have on the go, on Saturday I opened up and let the warm air and sunshine in and went to town on doing my 'spring cleaning.'
> 
> I did everything from dusting the ceilings to moving all the furniture and even cleaning UNDER the area rug in our living room. It felt good to get things clean again, and while I usually keep up pretty much with things, this deep cleaning really made me feel happy. I did some work on the speakers that Keith had built, as he finished them about a week ago. I know that our do over of our computer/electronics systems was something that I was going to blog and I still intend to do that. Keith has been weaving time to work on the project in between other things, much like I do with my projects, and I will be honest - the second unit that he built has been waiting for me to paint in the middle of our bedroom floor for over a month now (probably closer to two!) So you see - I procrastinate just like everyone else on things. But the nice weather and getting things cleaned has encouraged me to get my butt moving in that direction. Besides the project I am going to show you today, I spent the weekend painting and finishing the two large sub-woofer speaker boxes that Keith built. But I will blog that soon on another day.
> 
> Today I am going to show you a smaller project that I decided to tackle. As I was moving furniture and cleaning under my sofa, for some reason it bugged me that my little task lamp that I used for my embroidery and close work by my side of the couch was so ugly. It is made of plastic and painted silver, and very "unimpressive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith and I have a decor that is pretty much black and brown. We love the "Steampunk" genre and little by little, piece by piece, we are adding to that style. With all the wonderful DecoArt paint that I have, I thought it was time to give this ugly lamp a 'face lift'.
> 
> I began by removing the bulb and carefully taping off the inside area. After all - in needs to reflect white and I didn't want to mess with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite 'go to' paint for home dec stuff such as this, which will get some handling and use. The paint needs no prep and no top coat. It is an all in one products that has really great adhesion and durability. It is the same thing I used on my Ladybug Puzzles and I have used it on many other pieces of furniture. Once cured (which takes about a week) it is strong and durable and very easy to keep clean. As with all of their paints, it is water based and odorless and I am amazed that it dries so nicely and quickly. After 20 minutes to a half hour, it is no longer sticky or tacky in the least bit and you can apply the next coat. I had found that many 'satin' type finishes that I have used in the past stay tacky for a long time. I really highly recommend this paint for anything that gets 'use' or handling. The colors are amazing as well. I decided that I was going to use the Black Tie for the base and the Chocolate Metallic as the accent color. (YES! They have them in METALLIC colors, too! They look just amazing!)
> 
> After making sure the lamp was clean, I began by using a stippler brush and gently tapping on the first coat of paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it didn't cover completely. I didn't really feel like sanding the surface, and I probably could have done that to give it a slightly rougher feel for the paint to grab on, but since I wanted somewhat of a texture, it didn't find it necessary. When painting a smooth, non-porous surface such as plastic (like this) we need to understand that it will take two or probably three coats of paint before we get coverage. Painting THICKER and using MORE paint at a time will not make it better. It will usually create a MESS! The key here is to be PATIENT and allow the paint to work with the surface we are painting.
> 
> By the second coat, there was much better coverage as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the photo is slightly blurry!) But you can see the paint held on better and the coverage was much stronger. I still allowed this to 'dry' for another hour or so and applied a third coat. I then had my solid black, but slightly textured finish that I was seeking.
> 
> I allowed this to sit overnight on Saturday and then continued on Sunday. That way I was sure that the paint was completely air-dried (although I realized it would not be cured for a week!)
> 
> I next took the Chocolate paint and did a sponging effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing??? I was really thrilled with the results! I painted the joined areas with Solid Chocolate paint to give a finished look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't done there . . .
> 
> I wanted to give it a 'Steampunk' look - remember? So I decided to use the hot-fix Nailheads that I had on hand from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you - I fell in LOVE with Rhinestone Canada all over again! I used the 6mm Brown Nailheads which cost only 90 cents per GROSS! I was amazed at just how strong the glue was on them - even on the fresh paint. When I finished the trim around the light, I was really thrilled with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is that? I think I surprised myself on this one!
> 
> I decided to add a few around the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as on the middle trim piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is a better picture of the head of the lamp finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn cool, I think!
> 
> Here is the final photo of the finished lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is much more attractive than the bland silver. And it looks like it fits right in with our decor. I honestly don't want to put it back in the corner at the side of the couch. I want it to be "seen"!
> 
> Edgar likes it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only cost me a couple of dollars! I don't even think I went through one 2oz bottle of black paint and I certainly didn't use much of the Chocolate Metallic paint. The nailheads cost about 40 cents, too. I would think that this entire project cost me about $7 or less to complete. Not too bad!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this transformation. There are so many fun things you can do just with PAINT and some little accents. Let's face it - if I had purchased that lamp from a store looking like that, it would probably have come from China and still been plastic and cost me many times as much just because it looks more 'finished'. On another blog, I will show the technique I used for the marble effect, although I just looked up "Faux Marbling" on YouTube and looked at a couple of videos. There really is no way to screw it up. If you put too much of the secondary color, you just go over with the base and start again. "Easy-Peasy"!!
> 
> I hope this inspires you a little. Today I will get back to my carousel. Getting away from it for a couple of days really did help me think through some things. I think I figured out the perfect way to get the characters to stay on the base. It is going to be great!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful and creative week!


Thank you so much Anna! I am thinking of lots of great uses for the studs and nail heads. They are really fun as well. 

I hope you have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*

I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.

As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.

The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.

I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.

I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.

Back to drawing . . .

I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.

The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:










But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.

The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.

To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.










Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.

I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.

After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.

So much to consider . . .

I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .

It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.

Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


The dragon skeleton is fantastic!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


Thank you, Roger! All the animals are in skeletal form. It makes it "HAUNTED"!! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


You wonder why you are thought to be quick, it is not even real spring where you are and your 
Halloween carousel is almost finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


Oh - it is about half done. I still see at least another week or so Gus. But the wholesale places where I sell my patterns are not even considering new Halloween anymore. They are already looking for Christmas items. Perhaps that is why I feel so far behind. Or maybe because I have been thinking about it for so long. 

I am getting there, though. I am seeing the finish line not too far ahead.

Thanks for stopping by! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


I'm so looking forward to seeing the finished project. Maybe this will start a line of carousels for different seasons - Christmas??? I'm interested to see how it is all constructed and put together. It's a very cool project!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


Hi, Anna:
I am already planning the Christmas one! (and thinking of several other 'versions', too!) I think the subsequent ones will go easier because the basic construction will all be figured out. There are many directions to go though so if I get stuck, I go to something else and by the time I am done with that, I usually have a good idea how to proceed. So far it is working very well. I can't wait to show you the next step tomorrow. 

This is definitely a fun and exciting project for me! 

Thanks so much for visiting!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


Ok, I'm really curious to see the final project. How much per ride?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Canopy and Stands for the Figures*
> 
> I have never been really 'fast' when I am creating a new design. Whether it is the process of making one of my own creations or following the instructions of someone else, things just seem to take me a long time. Often people mention how quickly I produce new projects, and I find that rather odd. It seems that more times than not, I take quite a bit longer than I anticipate to complete anything that I am working on. I think that I can attribute the illusion of me working so quickly with the fact that I spend a large portion of my days on whatever is in front of me at the time. I lose track of the hours and my days go by very quickly it seems.
> 
> As many of you who have been reading lately know, the current project that is taking up my days is my Haunted Carousel. Bit by bit this project is coming together, but it isn't without its' stumbling blocks. I don't take these pitfalls as failures, but I embrace them as tools for learning. As I solve each issue, I am learning more and more about construction and what will work and what will not. I believe it will help me in future projects and not only make more things possible, but also teach my customers some things as well.
> 
> The biggest issue that I have encountered with this project is creating the pieces so that someone with very little woodworking experience is able to recreate it easily and efficiently. I have a very limited amount of tools here (basically a scroll saw, drill press and sander) and I want to be able to make kits that include many, if not all the pieces so that the final customer only needs common household items like paint and glue to complete the project. I think that the least amount of running around to find supplies for this would be to my best advantage. Since the boards that make up the carousel floor and ceiling are going to be about 16" wide, the package that will contain the kit will cost a certain amount to ship. We all know that shipping is expensive, and after it reaches a certain point, adding pieces doesn't really raise the cost. So I may as well include just about every piece that I can to make the kits complete. I know my customers will appreciate that.
> 
> I spent the last couple of days working on the large canopy for the carousel as well as the stands for the figures. While it would have been nice to have everything fall into place immediately, that wasn't really the case.
> 
> I actually did three mock-ups of the canopy and there was a great deal of consideration involved. The carousel is going to have eight figures, so I felt that the canopy that will create the roof of it should be divided into 24 sections. However, since it needs to be angled like a tent, it involved much more than drawing a circle and evenly dividing it into 24 equal parts. there needs to be overlap where the canopy joins, and the amount of space that will overlap will directly effect the height and angle of the top. After two tries and getting to a point that I was happy, I noticed that the overhang of the canopy was too long. While it looked nice and decorative, it dropped too far and made it difficult to see what was underneath.
> 
> Back to drawing . . .
> 
> I finally got everything to where I think it will look good. I spent the remainder of the evening painting it, although I am not finished yet. But so far it looks nice and I am happy.
> 
> The next thing to consider was the stand of the carousel animals. Since I want to be able to offer them as an ornament kit, I created them out of 1/8" wood. I considered clay for the bases, much like I used for my SLDP201 Mini-Skating Pond Vignette Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while the clay looked nice for the figures here and resembled snow, it wouldn't do for the carousel.
> 
> The 1/8" thickness of the wood didn't allow me to dowel or post the figures into another piece of wood. So I decided that I would make a two tiered stand for each figure in the shape of a spider web. The two levels not only added to the stability of the pieces, but allowed me to insert a flat disc magnet underneath so that I could glue flat, metal washers onto the base and the figures would be able to be easily set up and removed. This will help in storing the large piece when the season is over.
> 
> To further impove the stands, I decided to make them in the shape of spider webs, to add to the spookiness of the piece. I am going to paint them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little. Step by step. Things are slowly coming together. I find that the projects like this - those that require the most 'thinking' - are usually the best ones in the long run. My goal is that when my customers receive their kits, they are easily and confidently able to create their vignette. The thought and time that I am putting in now is a real investment in what I hope to be a long term successful project. There is no other way that I would do it.
> 
> I skipped posting yesterday and may do so again from time to time. While many of you have expressed that you enjoy seeing the building process of this project, there are times when things simply just take more than one day or one go at it to be successful. When I am in the middle of things and they aren't quite figured out yet, I find that it is better to lay low and keep working. But my absence here will probably mean that I am making progress - so it isn't bad at all.
> 
> After the canopy, stands, and ceiling are completed, I will be moving ahead to create the two benches as well as the central pillar. The pillar will be the most important part, as it will not only support the roof and canopy completely, but will have some beautiful artwork on it as well. I have some ideas as to how I want to proceed with it, but I need to make sure I do it right. It will be the heart of the construction of this piece.
> 
> So much to consider . . .
> 
> I thank you for all of your supportive comments on the project so far. It is really nice to see it come to life. I know I have to get back to creating 'regular' patterns soon, but I just want to focus on this for a little while more. I am on a roll. . .
> 
> It is dark and stormy today - typical of 'spring'. The last small piles of snow are still evident, although they are shrinking every day. It will be good to see the buds and green grass. I am sure it will come soon.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you al! Have a wonderful and creative day!


"A penny and a smile", John!

It is coming along nicely. Be sure to come back tomorrow. I made lots of progress today! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Scary-Go-Round" Progress*

I was absolutely thrilled with the progress that I made yesterday on my "Scary-Go-Round" painted carousel project! After all the thinking and planning, I think it is coming together rather nicely. I was debating on whether I was going to put it aside for a little bit and do some other work, but I can't help but keep moving forward and forging ahead. As each element is completed, I find myself wanting to hurry and get to the next part. It is wonderful to see my ideas turning into reality.

Yesterday I finished the work on the canopy top. The canopy is made from Roc-Lon fabric, which is a dream to use with projects such as this. Roc-Lon is a coated, almost canvas-like fabric that is used for lining draperies. It is very inexpensive (about $6 USD per 50" wide yard) and is excellent for things like banners and other home-dec applications. It is not quite as thick as canvas, and you can cut it to any shape without worrying about it unraveling or fraying, so it needs no edge seam. It holds up wonderfully in outdoor applications and takes paint beautifully. And it is absolutely wonderful to paint on. I usually roll on a neutral base coat with a small paint roller and go from there. I know I will be using it lots more in future projects.

As of yesterday's post, I had the main colors of the banner base coated and partially shaded. Yesterday I finished the shading, and added gold metallic division lines between the stripes. I also painted eight different silhouettes on each of the canopy overhang sections, and I couldn't help but add some wonderful brass hot-fix nailheads that I got from Rhinestone Canada. You see me recommending them all the time, and I will continue to do so. Their products are absolutely amazing and the cost is so reasonable! (The 4mm hot-fix nailheads were $ .55 per gross and the 6mm nailheads are $.90 per gross!) You simply place them with tweezers and touch the wand to them for about 4-5 seconds. The adhesive on the back melts them into the fabric (or wood or whatever) and they are on for GOOD. I seriously tried to pick one of the nailheads off, and I would have destroyed the fabric doing so. I can't believe that they adhere so well! But what is nice is if you touch the heat wand to them, you can re-position them by gently sliding them around a bit while the adhesive is hot. They are awesome and really made the canopy look incredible!










Initially I had painted the red dots for eyes in each of the characters, but I decided to add some 2mm crystal hot-fix rhinestones to make them look even better:










Whatcha' think??

Next was the issue of the stands. Each of the six haunted figures is created from 1//8" plywood.










I wanted them to stand on the carousel and be held into place. This was one of the most challenging things for me to figure out. So what I decided to do was this -










Each figure would have a 'spider web' stand created out of two tiers. The thicker, 1/4" tear on the bottom would be drilled out to hold a small, but strong Rare Earth magnet. This will make the pieces easily removable for storage. The top tier will be scrolled to accommodate the 1/8" pole that each figure rides on. I loved the spider web shape, as it was fun and would certainly add to the 'spookiness' of the vignette.










I am thrilled at how balanced and solid these feel - even without the magnets in place. Wouldn't these look fun along a mantle?? Or even on a shelf draped with those stringy spider webs? I plan on selling a pattern/ornament set of just the figures for those who are not as ambitious to create the entire carousel. I think they would make wonderful stand-alone figures!

I had a ball painting them, too! I used a new product (new to ME!) from Jacquard called "PearlEx Powdered Pigment".










I know it has been around a while, and this is the first time I had the opportunity to use it. I got mine from another great company that I discovered called Dharma Trading Company. You can find them here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/paints/pearl-ex-pigments.html I have ordered three times from Dharma in the past six months or so and I find them to be a wonderful company. Their prices are really the best around and they ship the same day. I had a question about a product and I was answered within a very short time. I am sure that I will be purchasing from them more often. I hope you check them out.

In using the Pearl Ex, you need very LITTLE to achieve an amazing result. I wound up buying the Pearl Ex "The Works" Set and a couple of larger jars of colors that I will use more, like the clear pearls and a couple of metallic colors as well. I probably used a QUARTER of the size of a PEA of powder in about a teaspoon of paint to get this amazing effect. These little powders go a LONG way! I added them to the DecoArt Glow In The Dark paint and painted a thin layer over each web piece.










The color I used to get this eerie glow is called "Interference Blue". It is a duo-tone that looks pearl from one angle and has a beautiful blue shimmer from other angles. Just the spooky look I was going for. (They also have Interference Green and I was going back and forth as to use that. I may swipe a thin coat on the 'bones' of my figures before I call the project done. We will just have to see!) As a final touch, I added a small spider on each web, with a hot-fix 2mm crystal body. Doesn't it look cool??

Today I am drawing up the central pillar and I will be working on that, the ceiling and the two remaining benches, as well as the floor over the weekend. As each piece comes to life, I am more and more excited.

Thank you all for your kind comments so far. I am really pleased that you are getting as excited as I am about seeing this project finished.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a happy Friday! I hope you have fun and do something that will feed your soul!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary-Go-Round" Progress*
> 
> I was absolutely thrilled with the progress that I made yesterday on my "Scary-Go-Round" painted carousel project! After all the thinking and planning, I think it is coming together rather nicely. I was debating on whether I was going to put it aside for a little bit and do some other work, but I can't help but keep moving forward and forging ahead. As each element is completed, I find myself wanting to hurry and get to the next part. It is wonderful to see my ideas turning into reality.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the work on the canopy top. The canopy is made from Roc-Lon fabric, which is a dream to use with projects such as this. Roc-Lon is a coated, almost canvas-like fabric that is used for lining draperies. It is very inexpensive (about $6 USD per 50" wide yard) and is excellent for things like banners and other home-dec applications. It is not quite as thick as canvas, and you can cut it to any shape without worrying about it unraveling or fraying, so it needs no edge seam. It holds up wonderfully in outdoor applications and takes paint beautifully. And it is absolutely wonderful to paint on. I usually roll on a neutral base coat with a small paint roller and go from there. I know I will be using it lots more in future projects.
> 
> As of yesterday's post, I had the main colors of the banner base coated and partially shaded. Yesterday I finished the shading, and added gold metallic division lines between the stripes. I also painted eight different silhouettes on each of the canopy overhang sections, and I couldn't help but add some wonderful brass hot-fix nailheads that I got from Rhinestone Canada. You see me recommending them all the time, and I will continue to do so. Their products are absolutely amazing and the cost is so reasonable! (The 4mm hot-fix nailheads were $ .55 per gross and the 6mm nailheads are $.90 per gross!) You simply place them with tweezers and touch the wand to them for about 4-5 seconds. The adhesive on the back melts them into the fabric (or wood or whatever) and they are on for GOOD. I seriously tried to pick one of the nailheads off, and I would have destroyed the fabric doing so. I can't believe that they adhere so well! But what is nice is if you touch the heat wand to them, you can re-position them by gently sliding them around a bit while the adhesive is hot. They are awesome and really made the canopy look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I had painted the red dots for eyes in each of the characters, but I decided to add some 2mm crystal hot-fix rhinestones to make them look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha' think??
> 
> Next was the issue of the stands. Each of the six haunted figures is created from 1//8" plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to stand on the carousel and be held into place. This was one of the most challenging things for me to figure out. So what I decided to do was this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each figure would have a 'spider web' stand created out of two tiers. The thicker, 1/4" tear on the bottom would be drilled out to hold a small, but strong Rare Earth magnet. This will make the pieces easily removable for storage. The top tier will be scrolled to accommodate the 1/8" pole that each figure rides on. I loved the spider web shape, as it was fun and would certainly add to the 'spookiness' of the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how balanced and solid these feel - even without the magnets in place. Wouldn't these look fun along a mantle?? Or even on a shelf draped with those stringy spider webs? I plan on selling a pattern/ornament set of just the figures for those who are not as ambitious to create the entire carousel. I think they would make wonderful stand-alone figures!
> 
> I had a ball painting them, too! I used a new product (new to ME!) from Jacquard called "PearlEx Powdered Pigment".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has been around a while, and this is the first time I had the opportunity to use it. I got mine from another great company that I discovered called Dharma Trading Company. You can find them here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/paints/pearl-ex-pigments.html I have ordered three times from Dharma in the past six months or so and I find them to be a wonderful company. Their prices are really the best around and they ship the same day. I had a question about a product and I was answered within a very short time. I am sure that I will be purchasing from them more often. I hope you check them out.
> 
> In using the Pearl Ex, you need very LITTLE to achieve an amazing result. I wound up buying the Pearl Ex "The Works" Set and a couple of larger jars of colors that I will use more, like the clear pearls and a couple of metallic colors as well. I probably used a QUARTER of the size of a PEA of powder in about a teaspoon of paint to get this amazing effect. These little powders go a LONG way! I added them to the DecoArt Glow In The Dark paint and painted a thin layer over each web piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I used to get this eerie glow is called "Interference Blue". It is a duo-tone that looks pearl from one angle and has a beautiful blue shimmer from other angles. Just the spooky look I was going for. (They also have Interference Green and I was going back and forth as to use that. I may swipe a thin coat on the 'bones' of my figures before I call the project done. We will just have to see!) As a final touch, I added a small spider on each web, with a hot-fix 2mm crystal body. Doesn't it look cool??
> 
> Today I am drawing up the central pillar and I will be working on that, the ceiling and the two remaining benches, as well as the floor over the weekend. As each piece comes to life, I am more and more excited.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments so far. I am really pleased that you are getting as excited as I am about seeing this project finished.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a happy Friday! I hope you have fun and do something that will feed your soul!


This is turning out so beautifully Sheila! Great construction ideas. I like that you are incorporating the magnets so the pieces can be removed for easier storage. I'm happy to hear that you will be doing a Christmas one


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary-Go-Round" Progress*
> 
> I was absolutely thrilled with the progress that I made yesterday on my "Scary-Go-Round" painted carousel project! After all the thinking and planning, I think it is coming together rather nicely. I was debating on whether I was going to put it aside for a little bit and do some other work, but I can't help but keep moving forward and forging ahead. As each element is completed, I find myself wanting to hurry and get to the next part. It is wonderful to see my ideas turning into reality.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the work on the canopy top. The canopy is made from Roc-Lon fabric, which is a dream to use with projects such as this. Roc-Lon is a coated, almost canvas-like fabric that is used for lining draperies. It is very inexpensive (about $6 USD per 50" wide yard) and is excellent for things like banners and other home-dec applications. It is not quite as thick as canvas, and you can cut it to any shape without worrying about it unraveling or fraying, so it needs no edge seam. It holds up wonderfully in outdoor applications and takes paint beautifully. And it is absolutely wonderful to paint on. I usually roll on a neutral base coat with a small paint roller and go from there. I know I will be using it lots more in future projects.
> 
> As of yesterday's post, I had the main colors of the banner base coated and partially shaded. Yesterday I finished the shading, and added gold metallic division lines between the stripes. I also painted eight different silhouettes on each of the canopy overhang sections, and I couldn't help but add some wonderful brass hot-fix nailheads that I got from Rhinestone Canada. You see me recommending them all the time, and I will continue to do so. Their products are absolutely amazing and the cost is so reasonable! (The 4mm hot-fix nailheads were $ .55 per gross and the 6mm nailheads are $.90 per gross!) You simply place them with tweezers and touch the wand to them for about 4-5 seconds. The adhesive on the back melts them into the fabric (or wood or whatever) and they are on for GOOD. I seriously tried to pick one of the nailheads off, and I would have destroyed the fabric doing so. I can't believe that they adhere so well! But what is nice is if you touch the heat wand to them, you can re-position them by gently sliding them around a bit while the adhesive is hot. They are awesome and really made the canopy look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I had painted the red dots for eyes in each of the characters, but I decided to add some 2mm crystal hot-fix rhinestones to make them look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha' think??
> 
> Next was the issue of the stands. Each of the six haunted figures is created from 1//8" plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to stand on the carousel and be held into place. This was one of the most challenging things for me to figure out. So what I decided to do was this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each figure would have a 'spider web' stand created out of two tiers. The thicker, 1/4" tear on the bottom would be drilled out to hold a small, but strong Rare Earth magnet. This will make the pieces easily removable for storage. The top tier will be scrolled to accommodate the 1/8" pole that each figure rides on. I loved the spider web shape, as it was fun and would certainly add to the 'spookiness' of the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how balanced and solid these feel - even without the magnets in place. Wouldn't these look fun along a mantle?? Or even on a shelf draped with those stringy spider webs? I plan on selling a pattern/ornament set of just the figures for those who are not as ambitious to create the entire carousel. I think they would make wonderful stand-alone figures!
> 
> I had a ball painting them, too! I used a new product (new to ME!) from Jacquard called "PearlEx Powdered Pigment".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has been around a while, and this is the first time I had the opportunity to use it. I got mine from another great company that I discovered called Dharma Trading Company. You can find them here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/paints/pearl-ex-pigments.html I have ordered three times from Dharma in the past six months or so and I find them to be a wonderful company. Their prices are really the best around and they ship the same day. I had a question about a product and I was answered within a very short time. I am sure that I will be purchasing from them more often. I hope you check them out.
> 
> In using the Pearl Ex, you need very LITTLE to achieve an amazing result. I wound up buying the Pearl Ex "The Works" Set and a couple of larger jars of colors that I will use more, like the clear pearls and a couple of metallic colors as well. I probably used a QUARTER of the size of a PEA of powder in about a teaspoon of paint to get this amazing effect. These little powders go a LONG way! I added them to the DecoArt Glow In The Dark paint and painted a thin layer over each web piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I used to get this eerie glow is called "Interference Blue". It is a duo-tone that looks pearl from one angle and has a beautiful blue shimmer from other angles. Just the spooky look I was going for. (They also have Interference Green and I was going back and forth as to use that. I may swipe a thin coat on the 'bones' of my figures before I call the project done. We will just have to see!) As a final touch, I added a small spider on each web, with a hot-fix 2mm crystal body. Doesn't it look cool??
> 
> Today I am drawing up the central pillar and I will be working on that, the ceiling and the two remaining benches, as well as the floor over the weekend. As each piece comes to life, I am more and more excited.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments so far. I am really pleased that you are getting as excited as I am about seeing this project finished.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a happy Friday! I hope you have fun and do something that will feed your soul!


Thank you as always Anna for stopping by! I am working on some of the final construction over the weekend. I think it will really work out OK. I am sure the Christmas one will come together much quicker because most of the 'hiccups' are being dealt with now.

Have a great weekend!  Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary-Go-Round" Progress*
> 
> I was absolutely thrilled with the progress that I made yesterday on my "Scary-Go-Round" painted carousel project! After all the thinking and planning, I think it is coming together rather nicely. I was debating on whether I was going to put it aside for a little bit and do some other work, but I can't help but keep moving forward and forging ahead. As each element is completed, I find myself wanting to hurry and get to the next part. It is wonderful to see my ideas turning into reality.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the work on the canopy top. The canopy is made from Roc-Lon fabric, which is a dream to use with projects such as this. Roc-Lon is a coated, almost canvas-like fabric that is used for lining draperies. It is very inexpensive (about $6 USD per 50" wide yard) and is excellent for things like banners and other home-dec applications. It is not quite as thick as canvas, and you can cut it to any shape without worrying about it unraveling or fraying, so it needs no edge seam. It holds up wonderfully in outdoor applications and takes paint beautifully. And it is absolutely wonderful to paint on. I usually roll on a neutral base coat with a small paint roller and go from there. I know I will be using it lots more in future projects.
> 
> As of yesterday's post, I had the main colors of the banner base coated and partially shaded. Yesterday I finished the shading, and added gold metallic division lines between the stripes. I also painted eight different silhouettes on each of the canopy overhang sections, and I couldn't help but add some wonderful brass hot-fix nailheads that I got from Rhinestone Canada. You see me recommending them all the time, and I will continue to do so. Their products are absolutely amazing and the cost is so reasonable! (The 4mm hot-fix nailheads were $ .55 per gross and the 6mm nailheads are $.90 per gross!) You simply place them with tweezers and touch the wand to them for about 4-5 seconds. The adhesive on the back melts them into the fabric (or wood or whatever) and they are on for GOOD. I seriously tried to pick one of the nailheads off, and I would have destroyed the fabric doing so. I can't believe that they adhere so well! But what is nice is if you touch the heat wand to them, you can re-position them by gently sliding them around a bit while the adhesive is hot. They are awesome and really made the canopy look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I had painted the red dots for eyes in each of the characters, but I decided to add some 2mm crystal hot-fix rhinestones to make them look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha' think??
> 
> Next was the issue of the stands. Each of the six haunted figures is created from 1//8" plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to stand on the carousel and be held into place. This was one of the most challenging things for me to figure out. So what I decided to do was this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each figure would have a 'spider web' stand created out of two tiers. The thicker, 1/4" tear on the bottom would be drilled out to hold a small, but strong Rare Earth magnet. This will make the pieces easily removable for storage. The top tier will be scrolled to accommodate the 1/8" pole that each figure rides on. I loved the spider web shape, as it was fun and would certainly add to the 'spookiness' of the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how balanced and solid these feel - even without the magnets in place. Wouldn't these look fun along a mantle?? Or even on a shelf draped with those stringy spider webs? I plan on selling a pattern/ornament set of just the figures for those who are not as ambitious to create the entire carousel. I think they would make wonderful stand-alone figures!
> 
> I had a ball painting them, too! I used a new product (new to ME!) from Jacquard called "PearlEx Powdered Pigment".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has been around a while, and this is the first time I had the opportunity to use it. I got mine from another great company that I discovered called Dharma Trading Company. You can find them here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/paints/pearl-ex-pigments.html I have ordered three times from Dharma in the past six months or so and I find them to be a wonderful company. Their prices are really the best around and they ship the same day. I had a question about a product and I was answered within a very short time. I am sure that I will be purchasing from them more often. I hope you check them out.
> 
> In using the Pearl Ex, you need very LITTLE to achieve an amazing result. I wound up buying the Pearl Ex "The Works" Set and a couple of larger jars of colors that I will use more, like the clear pearls and a couple of metallic colors as well. I probably used a QUARTER of the size of a PEA of powder in about a teaspoon of paint to get this amazing effect. These little powders go a LONG way! I added them to the DecoArt Glow In The Dark paint and painted a thin layer over each web piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I used to get this eerie glow is called "Interference Blue". It is a duo-tone that looks pearl from one angle and has a beautiful blue shimmer from other angles. Just the spooky look I was going for. (They also have Interference Green and I was going back and forth as to use that. I may swipe a thin coat on the 'bones' of my figures before I call the project done. We will just have to see!) As a final touch, I added a small spider on each web, with a hot-fix 2mm crystal body. Doesn't it look cool??
> 
> Today I am drawing up the central pillar and I will be working on that, the ceiling and the two remaining benches, as well as the floor over the weekend. As each piece comes to life, I am more and more excited.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments so far. I am really pleased that you are getting as excited as I am about seeing this project finished.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a happy Friday! I hope you have fun and do something that will feed your soul!


Looking great. Should look wonderful when it all gets assembled.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary-Go-Round" Progress*
> 
> I was absolutely thrilled with the progress that I made yesterday on my "Scary-Go-Round" painted carousel project! After all the thinking and planning, I think it is coming together rather nicely. I was debating on whether I was going to put it aside for a little bit and do some other work, but I can't help but keep moving forward and forging ahead. As each element is completed, I find myself wanting to hurry and get to the next part. It is wonderful to see my ideas turning into reality.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the work on the canopy top. The canopy is made from Roc-Lon fabric, which is a dream to use with projects such as this. Roc-Lon is a coated, almost canvas-like fabric that is used for lining draperies. It is very inexpensive (about $6 USD per 50" wide yard) and is excellent for things like banners and other home-dec applications. It is not quite as thick as canvas, and you can cut it to any shape without worrying about it unraveling or fraying, so it needs no edge seam. It holds up wonderfully in outdoor applications and takes paint beautifully. And it is absolutely wonderful to paint on. I usually roll on a neutral base coat with a small paint roller and go from there. I know I will be using it lots more in future projects.
> 
> As of yesterday's post, I had the main colors of the banner base coated and partially shaded. Yesterday I finished the shading, and added gold metallic division lines between the stripes. I also painted eight different silhouettes on each of the canopy overhang sections, and I couldn't help but add some wonderful brass hot-fix nailheads that I got from Rhinestone Canada. You see me recommending them all the time, and I will continue to do so. Their products are absolutely amazing and the cost is so reasonable! (The 4mm hot-fix nailheads were $ .55 per gross and the 6mm nailheads are $.90 per gross!) You simply place them with tweezers and touch the wand to them for about 4-5 seconds. The adhesive on the back melts them into the fabric (or wood or whatever) and they are on for GOOD. I seriously tried to pick one of the nailheads off, and I would have destroyed the fabric doing so. I can't believe that they adhere so well! But what is nice is if you touch the heat wand to them, you can re-position them by gently sliding them around a bit while the adhesive is hot. They are awesome and really made the canopy look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I had painted the red dots for eyes in each of the characters, but I decided to add some 2mm crystal hot-fix rhinestones to make them look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha' think??
> 
> Next was the issue of the stands. Each of the six haunted figures is created from 1//8" plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to stand on the carousel and be held into place. This was one of the most challenging things for me to figure out. So what I decided to do was this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each figure would have a 'spider web' stand created out of two tiers. The thicker, 1/4" tear on the bottom would be drilled out to hold a small, but strong Rare Earth magnet. This will make the pieces easily removable for storage. The top tier will be scrolled to accommodate the 1/8" pole that each figure rides on. I loved the spider web shape, as it was fun and would certainly add to the 'spookiness' of the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how balanced and solid these feel - even without the magnets in place. Wouldn't these look fun along a mantle?? Or even on a shelf draped with those stringy spider webs? I plan on selling a pattern/ornament set of just the figures for those who are not as ambitious to create the entire carousel. I think they would make wonderful stand-alone figures!
> 
> I had a ball painting them, too! I used a new product (new to ME!) from Jacquard called "PearlEx Powdered Pigment".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has been around a while, and this is the first time I had the opportunity to use it. I got mine from another great company that I discovered called Dharma Trading Company. You can find them here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/paints/pearl-ex-pigments.html I have ordered three times from Dharma in the past six months or so and I find them to be a wonderful company. Their prices are really the best around and they ship the same day. I had a question about a product and I was answered within a very short time. I am sure that I will be purchasing from them more often. I hope you check them out.
> 
> In using the Pearl Ex, you need very LITTLE to achieve an amazing result. I wound up buying the Pearl Ex "The Works" Set and a couple of larger jars of colors that I will use more, like the clear pearls and a couple of metallic colors as well. I probably used a QUARTER of the size of a PEA of powder in about a teaspoon of paint to get this amazing effect. These little powders go a LONG way! I added them to the DecoArt Glow In The Dark paint and painted a thin layer over each web piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I used to get this eerie glow is called "Interference Blue". It is a duo-tone that looks pearl from one angle and has a beautiful blue shimmer from other angles. Just the spooky look I was going for. (They also have Interference Green and I was going back and forth as to use that. I may swipe a thin coat on the 'bones' of my figures before I call the project done. We will just have to see!) As a final touch, I added a small spider on each web, with a hot-fix 2mm crystal body. Doesn't it look cool??
> 
> Today I am drawing up the central pillar and I will be working on that, the ceiling and the two remaining benches, as well as the floor over the weekend. As each piece comes to life, I am more and more excited.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments so far. I am really pleased that you are getting as excited as I am about seeing this project finished.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a happy Friday! I hope you have fun and do something that will feed your soul!


I just showed my darling wife this posting. Her comment was "we have to get that".
Guess we both like it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary-Go-Round" Progress*
> 
> I was absolutely thrilled with the progress that I made yesterday on my "Scary-Go-Round" painted carousel project! After all the thinking and planning, I think it is coming together rather nicely. I was debating on whether I was going to put it aside for a little bit and do some other work, but I can't help but keep moving forward and forging ahead. As each element is completed, I find myself wanting to hurry and get to the next part. It is wonderful to see my ideas turning into reality.
> 
> Yesterday I finished the work on the canopy top. The canopy is made from Roc-Lon fabric, which is a dream to use with projects such as this. Roc-Lon is a coated, almost canvas-like fabric that is used for lining draperies. It is very inexpensive (about $6 USD per 50" wide yard) and is excellent for things like banners and other home-dec applications. It is not quite as thick as canvas, and you can cut it to any shape without worrying about it unraveling or fraying, so it needs no edge seam. It holds up wonderfully in outdoor applications and takes paint beautifully. And it is absolutely wonderful to paint on. I usually roll on a neutral base coat with a small paint roller and go from there. I know I will be using it lots more in future projects.
> 
> As of yesterday's post, I had the main colors of the banner base coated and partially shaded. Yesterday I finished the shading, and added gold metallic division lines between the stripes. I also painted eight different silhouettes on each of the canopy overhang sections, and I couldn't help but add some wonderful brass hot-fix nailheads that I got from Rhinestone Canada. You see me recommending them all the time, and I will continue to do so. Their products are absolutely amazing and the cost is so reasonable! (The 4mm hot-fix nailheads were $ .55 per gross and the 6mm nailheads are $.90 per gross!) You simply place them with tweezers and touch the wand to them for about 4-5 seconds. The adhesive on the back melts them into the fabric (or wood or whatever) and they are on for GOOD. I seriously tried to pick one of the nailheads off, and I would have destroyed the fabric doing so. I can't believe that they adhere so well! But what is nice is if you touch the heat wand to them, you can re-position them by gently sliding them around a bit while the adhesive is hot. They are awesome and really made the canopy look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I had painted the red dots for eyes in each of the characters, but I decided to add some 2mm crystal hot-fix rhinestones to make them look even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha' think??
> 
> Next was the issue of the stands. Each of the six haunted figures is created from 1//8" plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted them to stand on the carousel and be held into place. This was one of the most challenging things for me to figure out. So what I decided to do was this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each figure would have a 'spider web' stand created out of two tiers. The thicker, 1/4" tear on the bottom would be drilled out to hold a small, but strong Rare Earth magnet. This will make the pieces easily removable for storage. The top tier will be scrolled to accommodate the 1/8" pole that each figure rides on. I loved the spider web shape, as it was fun and would certainly add to the 'spookiness' of the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how balanced and solid these feel - even without the magnets in place. Wouldn't these look fun along a mantle?? Or even on a shelf draped with those stringy spider webs? I plan on selling a pattern/ornament set of just the figures for those who are not as ambitious to create the entire carousel. I think they would make wonderful stand-alone figures!
> 
> I had a ball painting them, too! I used a new product (new to ME!) from Jacquard called "PearlEx Powdered Pigment".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has been around a while, and this is the first time I had the opportunity to use it. I got mine from another great company that I discovered called Dharma Trading Company. You can find them here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/paints/pearl-ex-pigments.html I have ordered three times from Dharma in the past six months or so and I find them to be a wonderful company. Their prices are really the best around and they ship the same day. I had a question about a product and I was answered within a very short time. I am sure that I will be purchasing from them more often. I hope you check them out.
> 
> In using the Pearl Ex, you need very LITTLE to achieve an amazing result. I wound up buying the Pearl Ex "The Works" Set and a couple of larger jars of colors that I will use more, like the clear pearls and a couple of metallic colors as well. I probably used a QUARTER of the size of a PEA of powder in about a teaspoon of paint to get this amazing effect. These little powders go a LONG way! I added them to the DecoArt Glow In The Dark paint and painted a thin layer over each web piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I used to get this eerie glow is called "Interference Blue". It is a duo-tone that looks pearl from one angle and has a beautiful blue shimmer from other angles. Just the spooky look I was going for. (They also have Interference Green and I was going back and forth as to use that. I may swipe a thin coat on the 'bones' of my figures before I call the project done. We will just have to see!) As a final touch, I added a small spider on each web, with a hot-fix 2mm crystal body. Doesn't it look cool??
> 
> Today I am drawing up the central pillar and I will be working on that, the ceiling and the two remaining benches, as well as the floor over the weekend. As each piece comes to life, I am more and more excited.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments so far. I am really pleased that you are getting as excited as I am about seeing this project finished.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and a happy Friday! I hope you have fun and do something that will feed your soul!


Thank you so very much! There is much more to come! Trust me - this is just the beginning! I hope to make progress on it tomorrow (Sunday). I had to do some things around the house today and tomorrow I will be back at it. I am glad you like it. I am relieved that it is all working out well so far! 

I sure appreciate the encouragement!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Electronics Makeover Complete Plus NEW Plaque Patterns*

I was so thrilled to have such a productive weekend! Even though I am 'busy' most days, it sometimes seems like there are times when we feel like we are working hard and in the end, little is accomplished. (Or little is noticed, anyway!) But this weekend, we made big strides on both our home organizational project that we began a couple of months ago, and also I made progress on my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel. I woke up today ready to take on another week and the world in general. I love when I feel like this!

First of all, I am going to show you the final result of our organizational project that we did for our wall of electronics that is in our main living area. Here is a photo of the "before" look:










It worked for us for a while, but we felt that it was rather messy looking and a bit of an eyesore. From left to right, the components are as follows:

-Left speakers (Large black bottom speakers are sub-woofers which Keith built. The tops speakers are the NEW high and mid-range speakers that is built over the winter (much nicer and better sounding than the previous ones we had)

-Then comes Keith's computer

-Next is TV stand with shelves for components - Top shelf holds modem, phone module (we get our phone service through the computer using Vonage - we can call all over the world with it), router on the top shelf, the main amp is on the middle shelf, and the sub-woofer amp is on the bottom. The new amp that Keith built is the light colored component to the right, standing on its side.

-Next are the right speakers.

-Then that's my computer.

-Finally, our old Canon Printer sitting on top of our Canon scanner.

We both have remote monitors and wireless keyboards and mice and each monitor is held into place with a modular arm at our respective ends of our couch. Everything is networked together and the sound systems are shared using optical connections. We are even able to share our computer screens on the large TV monitor. We have no cable service and watch all of our shows through the computer. You could say that this wall is our entire communication system

While we have seen worse, we still felt this was rather messy looking. When we decided to upgrade to a better and larger printer and new speakers, we thought we would also make new furniture to custom fit the pieces and make everything look nicer and more like 'furniture' and less like a dorm room.

Keith gets all the credit for the builds. His electronics background helped him create some WICKED sounding speakers. Everything we play - from shows to our favorite music - sounds wonderful. the music is crisp and clear and the movies and shows are also wonderful. He did a great job! My job was to paint the components. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint for all the pieces.










This is a great furniture piant that dries to a durable, satiny finish. It requires no undercoat OR top sealer which makes it fast and easy. It levels out so nicely, too and there are vertually no brush strokes. Everything that I used it on looks professionally finished. And like all DecoArt products, it is water based for easy clean up and has no odor. And because it dries so quickly (I could really add another coat within about 15 minutes) it allows you to get the job done fast. While it is recommended to allow it to cure for seven days, after a couple of hours it is completely dry to the touch and has no tacky or sticky feel like most of these types of paint have. I have used it on several of my much used furniture pieces already and I can attest to the durability and beauty.

I finished painting the TV stand/shelving unit on Saturday. Then yesterday, we spent the day re-wiring and reorganizing the entire wall of components. Here is the finished result:










Isn't it awesome? (I am sorry for the glare in the photo. I had back lighting from the window)

From left to right it is as follows:

-Left speakers (NEW subs on the bottom - Much more attractive and they sound completely awesome!)

-I put a little storage trunk in the space so the kitties could get up to look out the window.

-TV stand which holds all three amps.

-Right speakers

-Computer/printer stand which holds our new, larger printer, cordless headphones on the top shelf, Keith's and my computer on the bottom, and in the middle section there are three shelves which hold the modem, router, phone component and telephone. Everything is beautiful and neat and you can actually see the floor.

I promise to show more photos of the wiring and details later. You would not believe the amount of wires and things that are back there. Even with all of our 'wireless' components (mice, keyboards, printer, etc.) there were TONS of wires to deal with to get everything connected properly. But it all worked as soon as we cranked it up. Keith did a great job!

We didn't finish until around supper time. It wasn't until then when I was able to BEGIN painting on my carousel. I worked on it until about midnight and I completed the floor of the carousel. Here is a little peek at it:










I am thrilled with it so far. Today I will work on the cieling and the finale that goes at the top. Then on to the benches and the central pillar. I hope to have it close to being done by the weekend.

I wanted to also quickly mention that Keith created and posted two new patterns for you to enjoy. His first one is SLDK585 When Prayers Go Up . . Plaque:










And the second one is SLDK586 Let Your Faith Plaque Pattern:










We hope you enjoy them.

I can't wait to get to painting on the ceiling of my "Scary-Go-Round" today. As I complete each component, I get more and more excited. I hope you enjoyed seeing our little organizational makeover, too. We hope it is inspiring to you and encourages you to do your own 'makeover'!

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Electronics Makeover Complete Plus NEW Plaque Patterns*
> 
> I was so thrilled to have such a productive weekend! Even though I am 'busy' most days, it sometimes seems like there are times when we feel like we are working hard and in the end, little is accomplished. (Or little is noticed, anyway!) But this weekend, we made big strides on both our home organizational project that we began a couple of months ago, and also I made progress on my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel. I woke up today ready to take on another week and the world in general. I love when I feel like this!
> 
> First of all, I am going to show you the final result of our organizational project that we did for our wall of electronics that is in our main living area. Here is a photo of the "before" look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for us for a while, but we felt that it was rather messy looking and a bit of an eyesore. From left to right, the components are as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (Large black bottom speakers are sub-woofers which Keith built. The tops speakers are the NEW high and mid-range speakers that is built over the winter (much nicer and better sounding than the previous ones we had)
> 
> -Then comes Keith's computer
> 
> -Next is TV stand with shelves for components - Top shelf holds modem, phone module (we get our phone service through the computer using Vonage - we can call all over the world with it), router on the top shelf, the main amp is on the middle shelf, and the sub-woofer amp is on the bottom. The new amp that Keith built is the light colored component to the right, standing on its side.
> 
> -Next are the right speakers.
> 
> -Then that's my computer.
> 
> -Finally, our old Canon Printer sitting on top of our Canon scanner.
> 
> We both have remote monitors and wireless keyboards and mice and each monitor is held into place with a modular arm at our respective ends of our couch. Everything is networked together and the sound systems are shared using optical connections. We are even able to share our computer screens on the large TV monitor. We have no cable service and watch all of our shows through the computer. You could say that this wall is our entire communication system
> 
> While we have seen worse, we still felt this was rather messy looking. When we decided to upgrade to a better and larger printer and new speakers, we thought we would also make new furniture to custom fit the pieces and make everything look nicer and more like 'furniture' and less like a dorm room.
> 
> Keith gets all the credit for the builds. His electronics background helped him create some WICKED sounding speakers. Everything we play - from shows to our favorite music - sounds wonderful. the music is crisp and clear and the movies and shows are also wonderful. He did a great job! My job was to paint the components. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint for all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great furniture piant that dries to a durable, satiny finish. It requires no undercoat OR top sealer which makes it fast and easy. It levels out so nicely, too and there are vertually no brush strokes. Everything that I used it on looks professionally finished. And like all DecoArt products, it is water based for easy clean up and has no odor. And because it dries so quickly (I could really add another coat within about 15 minutes) it allows you to get the job done fast. While it is recommended to allow it to cure for seven days, after a couple of hours it is completely dry to the touch and has no tacky or sticky feel like most of these types of paint have. I have used it on several of my much used furniture pieces already and I can attest to the durability and beauty.
> 
> I finished painting the TV stand/shelving unit on Saturday. Then yesterday, we spent the day re-wiring and reorganizing the entire wall of components. Here is the finished result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome? (I am sorry for the glare in the photo. I had back lighting from the window)
> 
> From left to right it is as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (NEW subs on the bottom - Much more attractive and they sound completely awesome!)
> 
> -I put a little storage trunk in the space so the kitties could get up to look out the window.
> 
> -TV stand which holds all three amps.
> 
> -Right speakers
> 
> -Computer/printer stand which holds our new, larger printer, cordless headphones on the top shelf, Keith's and my computer on the bottom, and in the middle section there are three shelves which hold the modem, router, phone component and telephone. Everything is beautiful and neat and you can actually see the floor.
> 
> I promise to show more photos of the wiring and details later. You would not believe the amount of wires and things that are back there. Even with all of our 'wireless' components (mice, keyboards, printer, etc.) there were TONS of wires to deal with to get everything connected properly. But it all worked as soon as we cranked it up. Keith did a great job!
> 
> We didn't finish until around supper time. It wasn't until then when I was able to BEGIN painting on my carousel. I worked on it until about midnight and I completed the floor of the carousel. Here is a little peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it so far. Today I will work on the cieling and the finale that goes at the top. Then on to the benches and the central pillar. I hope to have it close to being done by the weekend.
> 
> I wanted to also quickly mention that Keith created and posted two new patterns for you to enjoy. His first one is SLDK585 When Prayers Go Up . . Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second one is SLDK586 Let Your Faith Plaque Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I can't wait to get to painting on the ceiling of my "Scary-Go-Round" today. As I complete each component, I get more and more excited. I hope you enjoyed seeing our little organizational makeover, too. We hope it is inspiring to you and encourages you to do your own 'makeover'!
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!


Keith's plaques look great. I love the font he used and I love the shape of these ones.
Your carousel is going to be awesome. Your painting technique on the floor looks very lovely.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Electronics Makeover Complete Plus NEW Plaque Patterns*
> 
> I was so thrilled to have such a productive weekend! Even though I am 'busy' most days, it sometimes seems like there are times when we feel like we are working hard and in the end, little is accomplished. (Or little is noticed, anyway!) But this weekend, we made big strides on both our home organizational project that we began a couple of months ago, and also I made progress on my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel. I woke up today ready to take on another week and the world in general. I love when I feel like this!
> 
> First of all, I am going to show you the final result of our organizational project that we did for our wall of electronics that is in our main living area. Here is a photo of the "before" look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for us for a while, but we felt that it was rather messy looking and a bit of an eyesore. From left to right, the components are as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (Large black bottom speakers are sub-woofers which Keith built. The tops speakers are the NEW high and mid-range speakers that is built over the winter (much nicer and better sounding than the previous ones we had)
> 
> -Then comes Keith's computer
> 
> -Next is TV stand with shelves for components - Top shelf holds modem, phone module (we get our phone service through the computer using Vonage - we can call all over the world with it), router on the top shelf, the main amp is on the middle shelf, and the sub-woofer amp is on the bottom. The new amp that Keith built is the light colored component to the right, standing on its side.
> 
> -Next are the right speakers.
> 
> -Then that's my computer.
> 
> -Finally, our old Canon Printer sitting on top of our Canon scanner.
> 
> We both have remote monitors and wireless keyboards and mice and each monitor is held into place with a modular arm at our respective ends of our couch. Everything is networked together and the sound systems are shared using optical connections. We are even able to share our computer screens on the large TV monitor. We have no cable service and watch all of our shows through the computer. You could say that this wall is our entire communication system
> 
> While we have seen worse, we still felt this was rather messy looking. When we decided to upgrade to a better and larger printer and new speakers, we thought we would also make new furniture to custom fit the pieces and make everything look nicer and more like 'furniture' and less like a dorm room.
> 
> Keith gets all the credit for the builds. His electronics background helped him create some WICKED sounding speakers. Everything we play - from shows to our favorite music - sounds wonderful. the music is crisp and clear and the movies and shows are also wonderful. He did a great job! My job was to paint the components. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint for all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great furniture piant that dries to a durable, satiny finish. It requires no undercoat OR top sealer which makes it fast and easy. It levels out so nicely, too and there are vertually no brush strokes. Everything that I used it on looks professionally finished. And like all DecoArt products, it is water based for easy clean up and has no odor. And because it dries so quickly (I could really add another coat within about 15 minutes) it allows you to get the job done fast. While it is recommended to allow it to cure for seven days, after a couple of hours it is completely dry to the touch and has no tacky or sticky feel like most of these types of paint have. I have used it on several of my much used furniture pieces already and I can attest to the durability and beauty.
> 
> I finished painting the TV stand/shelving unit on Saturday. Then yesterday, we spent the day re-wiring and reorganizing the entire wall of components. Here is the finished result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome? (I am sorry for the glare in the photo. I had back lighting from the window)
> 
> From left to right it is as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (NEW subs on the bottom - Much more attractive and they sound completely awesome!)
> 
> -I put a little storage trunk in the space so the kitties could get up to look out the window.
> 
> -TV stand which holds all three amps.
> 
> -Right speakers
> 
> -Computer/printer stand which holds our new, larger printer, cordless headphones on the top shelf, Keith's and my computer on the bottom, and in the middle section there are three shelves which hold the modem, router, phone component and telephone. Everything is beautiful and neat and you can actually see the floor.
> 
> I promise to show more photos of the wiring and details later. You would not believe the amount of wires and things that are back there. Even with all of our 'wireless' components (mice, keyboards, printer, etc.) there were TONS of wires to deal with to get everything connected properly. But it all worked as soon as we cranked it up. Keith did a great job!
> 
> We didn't finish until around supper time. It wasn't until then when I was able to BEGIN painting on my carousel. I worked on it until about midnight and I completed the floor of the carousel. Here is a little peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it so far. Today I will work on the cieling and the finale that goes at the top. Then on to the benches and the central pillar. I hope to have it close to being done by the weekend.
> 
> I wanted to also quickly mention that Keith created and posted two new patterns for you to enjoy. His first one is SLDK585 When Prayers Go Up . . Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second one is SLDK586 Let Your Faith Plaque Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I can't wait to get to painting on the ceiling of my "Scary-Go-Round" today. As I complete each component, I get more and more excited. I hope you enjoyed seeing our little organizational makeover, too. We hope it is inspiring to you and encourages you to do your own 'makeover'!
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!


Thanks, Anna! I am plodding right along!  I hope to finish up in the next week or so. I really appreciate the nice comments, as does Keith.

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Electronics Makeover Complete Plus NEW Plaque Patterns*
> 
> I was so thrilled to have such a productive weekend! Even though I am 'busy' most days, it sometimes seems like there are times when we feel like we are working hard and in the end, little is accomplished. (Or little is noticed, anyway!) But this weekend, we made big strides on both our home organizational project that we began a couple of months ago, and also I made progress on my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel. I woke up today ready to take on another week and the world in general. I love when I feel like this!
> 
> First of all, I am going to show you the final result of our organizational project that we did for our wall of electronics that is in our main living area. Here is a photo of the "before" look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for us for a while, but we felt that it was rather messy looking and a bit of an eyesore. From left to right, the components are as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (Large black bottom speakers are sub-woofers which Keith built. The tops speakers are the NEW high and mid-range speakers that is built over the winter (much nicer and better sounding than the previous ones we had)
> 
> -Then comes Keith's computer
> 
> -Next is TV stand with shelves for components - Top shelf holds modem, phone module (we get our phone service through the computer using Vonage - we can call all over the world with it), router on the top shelf, the main amp is on the middle shelf, and the sub-woofer amp is on the bottom. The new amp that Keith built is the light colored component to the right, standing on its side.
> 
> -Next are the right speakers.
> 
> -Then that's my computer.
> 
> -Finally, our old Canon Printer sitting on top of our Canon scanner.
> 
> We both have remote monitors and wireless keyboards and mice and each monitor is held into place with a modular arm at our respective ends of our couch. Everything is networked together and the sound systems are shared using optical connections. We are even able to share our computer screens on the large TV monitor. We have no cable service and watch all of our shows through the computer. You could say that this wall is our entire communication system
> 
> While we have seen worse, we still felt this was rather messy looking. When we decided to upgrade to a better and larger printer and new speakers, we thought we would also make new furniture to custom fit the pieces and make everything look nicer and more like 'furniture' and less like a dorm room.
> 
> Keith gets all the credit for the builds. His electronics background helped him create some WICKED sounding speakers. Everything we play - from shows to our favorite music - sounds wonderful. the music is crisp and clear and the movies and shows are also wonderful. He did a great job! My job was to paint the components. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint for all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great furniture piant that dries to a durable, satiny finish. It requires no undercoat OR top sealer which makes it fast and easy. It levels out so nicely, too and there are vertually no brush strokes. Everything that I used it on looks professionally finished. And like all DecoArt products, it is water based for easy clean up and has no odor. And because it dries so quickly (I could really add another coat within about 15 minutes) it allows you to get the job done fast. While it is recommended to allow it to cure for seven days, after a couple of hours it is completely dry to the touch and has no tacky or sticky feel like most of these types of paint have. I have used it on several of my much used furniture pieces already and I can attest to the durability and beauty.
> 
> I finished painting the TV stand/shelving unit on Saturday. Then yesterday, we spent the day re-wiring and reorganizing the entire wall of components. Here is the finished result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome? (I am sorry for the glare in the photo. I had back lighting from the window)
> 
> From left to right it is as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (NEW subs on the bottom - Much more attractive and they sound completely awesome!)
> 
> -I put a little storage trunk in the space so the kitties could get up to look out the window.
> 
> -TV stand which holds all three amps.
> 
> -Right speakers
> 
> -Computer/printer stand which holds our new, larger printer, cordless headphones on the top shelf, Keith's and my computer on the bottom, and in the middle section there are three shelves which hold the modem, router, phone component and telephone. Everything is beautiful and neat and you can actually see the floor.
> 
> I promise to show more photos of the wiring and details later. You would not believe the amount of wires and things that are back there. Even with all of our 'wireless' components (mice, keyboards, printer, etc.) there were TONS of wires to deal with to get everything connected properly. But it all worked as soon as we cranked it up. Keith did a great job!
> 
> We didn't finish until around supper time. It wasn't until then when I was able to BEGIN painting on my carousel. I worked on it until about midnight and I completed the floor of the carousel. Here is a little peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it so far. Today I will work on the cieling and the finale that goes at the top. Then on to the benches and the central pillar. I hope to have it close to being done by the weekend.
> 
> I wanted to also quickly mention that Keith created and posted two new patterns for you to enjoy. His first one is SLDK585 When Prayers Go Up . . Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second one is SLDK586 Let Your Faith Plaque Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I can't wait to get to painting on the ceiling of my "Scary-Go-Round" today. As I complete each component, I get more and more excited. I hope you enjoyed seeing our little organizational makeover, too. We hope it is inspiring to you and encourages you to do your own 'makeover'!
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!


All very fine, smooth, and flowing


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Electronics Makeover Complete Plus NEW Plaque Patterns*
> 
> I was so thrilled to have such a productive weekend! Even though I am 'busy' most days, it sometimes seems like there are times when we feel like we are working hard and in the end, little is accomplished. (Or little is noticed, anyway!) But this weekend, we made big strides on both our home organizational project that we began a couple of months ago, and also I made progress on my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel. I woke up today ready to take on another week and the world in general. I love when I feel like this!
> 
> First of all, I am going to show you the final result of our organizational project that we did for our wall of electronics that is in our main living area. Here is a photo of the "before" look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for us for a while, but we felt that it was rather messy looking and a bit of an eyesore. From left to right, the components are as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (Large black bottom speakers are sub-woofers which Keith built. The tops speakers are the NEW high and mid-range speakers that is built over the winter (much nicer and better sounding than the previous ones we had)
> 
> -Then comes Keith's computer
> 
> -Next is TV stand with shelves for components - Top shelf holds modem, phone module (we get our phone service through the computer using Vonage - we can call all over the world with it), router on the top shelf, the main amp is on the middle shelf, and the sub-woofer amp is on the bottom. The new amp that Keith built is the light colored component to the right, standing on its side.
> 
> -Next are the right speakers.
> 
> -Then that's my computer.
> 
> -Finally, our old Canon Printer sitting on top of our Canon scanner.
> 
> We both have remote monitors and wireless keyboards and mice and each monitor is held into place with a modular arm at our respective ends of our couch. Everything is networked together and the sound systems are shared using optical connections. We are even able to share our computer screens on the large TV monitor. We have no cable service and watch all of our shows through the computer. You could say that this wall is our entire communication system
> 
> While we have seen worse, we still felt this was rather messy looking. When we decided to upgrade to a better and larger printer and new speakers, we thought we would also make new furniture to custom fit the pieces and make everything look nicer and more like 'furniture' and less like a dorm room.
> 
> Keith gets all the credit for the builds. His electronics background helped him create some WICKED sounding speakers. Everything we play - from shows to our favorite music - sounds wonderful. the music is crisp and clear and the movies and shows are also wonderful. He did a great job! My job was to paint the components. I used DecoArt's Multi-Surface Satin paint for all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great furniture piant that dries to a durable, satiny finish. It requires no undercoat OR top sealer which makes it fast and easy. It levels out so nicely, too and there are vertually no brush strokes. Everything that I used it on looks professionally finished. And like all DecoArt products, it is water based for easy clean up and has no odor. And because it dries so quickly (I could really add another coat within about 15 minutes) it allows you to get the job done fast. While it is recommended to allow it to cure for seven days, after a couple of hours it is completely dry to the touch and has no tacky or sticky feel like most of these types of paint have. I have used it on several of my much used furniture pieces already and I can attest to the durability and beauty.
> 
> I finished painting the TV stand/shelving unit on Saturday. Then yesterday, we spent the day re-wiring and reorganizing the entire wall of components. Here is the finished result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome? (I am sorry for the glare in the photo. I had back lighting from the window)
> 
> From left to right it is as follows:
> 
> -Left speakers (NEW subs on the bottom - Much more attractive and they sound completely awesome!)
> 
> -I put a little storage trunk in the space so the kitties could get up to look out the window.
> 
> -TV stand which holds all three amps.
> 
> -Right speakers
> 
> -Computer/printer stand which holds our new, larger printer, cordless headphones on the top shelf, Keith's and my computer on the bottom, and in the middle section there are three shelves which hold the modem, router, phone component and telephone. Everything is beautiful and neat and you can actually see the floor.
> 
> I promise to show more photos of the wiring and details later. You would not believe the amount of wires and things that are back there. Even with all of our 'wireless' components (mice, keyboards, printer, etc.) there were TONS of wires to deal with to get everything connected properly. But it all worked as soon as we cranked it up. Keith did a great job!
> 
> We didn't finish until around supper time. It wasn't until then when I was able to BEGIN painting on my carousel. I worked on it until about midnight and I completed the floor of the carousel. Here is a little peek at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it so far. Today I will work on the cieling and the finale that goes at the top. Then on to the benches and the central pillar. I hope to have it close to being done by the weekend.
> 
> I wanted to also quickly mention that Keith created and posted two new patterns for you to enjoy. His first one is SLDK585 When Prayers Go Up . . Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second one is SLDK586 Let Your Faith Plaque Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> I can't wait to get to painting on the ceiling of my "Scary-Go-Round" today. As I complete each component, I get more and more excited. I hope you enjoyed seeing our little organizational makeover, too. We hope it is inspiring to you and encourages you to do your own 'makeover'!
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!


Hi, Roger - It is sure nice to have it completed! Sounds nice, too! 

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Main Carousel Construction DONE! *

Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!

With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.

But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.

Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.

My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!

Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.

Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.

My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.

After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.

It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .

Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:










*(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*

You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .

From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!










I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!










And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)










So that is where I stand right now on things.

Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!

After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.

I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.

Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.

Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Wow Sheila! That is awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, Roger! Not quite done yet, but getting there . . . 

I am happy so far!


----------



## Holguinero

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


nice job. I´ m robert, live in cuba. I speaks a few english. I m scroller too. have some work in my home, wall clock, shelves, jewelry boxes…my designs. I'm new to this site.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Welcome Holguinero! You will find many talented people here that are willing to share techniques and information with you. I hope you have fun. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


This is awesome Sheila! It has turned out beautifully. Wouldn't it be great to add a music box beneath the carousel to play some spooky music as it turned!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Perhaps Anna's idea would work well if you can get a music box that plays the theme from The Addams Family?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi, John and Anna! I agree - finding a cool music box to play a creepy tune would be awesome! If anyone knows where I can find one, please share! I am sure others would like to know too! 

Thank you so much! Sheila


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi Sheila,

I've been so busy lately I haven't had as much time as I did before to look at everybody's work.

It sure is great to see that your still designing, and scroll sawing like crazy.

You always make such beautiful projects, I hope you never loose your passion for your incredible art.

Thank you Sheila for always inspiring myself other woodworkers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Main Carousel Construction DONE! *
> 
> Yesterday was a really good day for me. A milestone even. After weeks of wracking my brain and trying to figure out the best way to build my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel, I finally decided on trying a method and cut out the pieces and THEY WORKED!
> 
> With all the woodworking and small project construction that I do on a daily basis, you would think that this would be 'easy-peasy' for me, but that really wasn't the case. If I were making this a one of a kind project that I was keeping for myself, perhaps that would be true. After all - as I said - I have had some experience in woodworking and construction of small projects like this. While I am not ready to build furniture or large, functional items such as that, I am certainly capable of making a project such as this work.
> 
> But I wanted to go beyond that.So much of what I create is with the purpose in mind for others to replicate it themselves. To teach the process.
> 
> Whether it be through my painting or my scroll sawing, I want my customers to be able to take my plans and patterns and easily recreate them for themselves. That is pretty much my self-appointed purpose for my life. It is fun and sometimes challenging and very satisfying when I hear from others how much they enjoyed their learning journey when making one of my designs. That, to me (corny as it may sound) is the best payment that I can ever receive for my time and efforts. It is what keeps me going.
> 
> My Haunted Carousel project has been a wonderful journey of many challenges. When I first envisioned it in my mind, I had not idea how I was going to make it work. I only knew what I wanted it to look like when it was finished. I can't even begin to explain all the countless hours I have spent trying to figure out the best methods of construction as well as the visual designs. I have changed some things along the way, but overall, the project has evolved into a reality that is not too far from my original vision - and that makes me really, really happy!
> 
> Not only have I considered ease of construction for those who may not otherwise created anything such as this (after all - it is somewhat geared for painters), but I also want to have the painting aspect be not only beautiful, but attainable for someone who is newer to painting. So far I think I have achieved that.
> 
> Each element in itself is not in the least bit difficult. It is only when you look at the entire creation that it (hopefully) takes your breath away with every small detail. This isn't intended to be completed in an evening. Or even a week or perhaps a month. It is something that will hopefully become a prize piece for both woodworkers and painters alike and be passed down from generation to generation. A family heirloom, if you will. For that reason, I have taken my time and regarded each and every detail very carefully. I want it to be something that will not only be stunning when completed, but also fun and satisfying to create. As with most things, it is not only the destination that is important, but the journey along the way.
> 
> My other consideration that played into things is my own ability to create all-inclusive kits that will be able to be made efficiently and also be cost-effective. I want to include everything in the kits from the pre-cut and ready to paint wood pieces to the fabric for the canopy, magnets, and even the rhinestone embellishments. So far there are only two screws holding the entire creation together, along with (what will be) 10 magnets. This will allow quick dis assembly of the structure for storage and add to its appeal. I only have one more element (the two benches) to finish up as far as building, and I have some good ideas with them which I want to try later today. I think that is the best way to market things, as while the kits may seem a bit pricey at first, I hope that everyone will see that it will cost far less to purchase the kit than to hunt down the separate elements. Not to mention the time it will take. Although, for those who choose to do so, I will have the supply lists clear and references for purchasing what is needed for the build. But ultimately, I want my customers to only need paint, a screw driver, and some glue to complete their own masterpiece. I think that is the best approach.
> 
> After cutting the central pillar and finally seeing the carousel assembled for the first time yesterday afternoon, I reached a new level of excitement for this project. It IS going to work after all! It IS going to be a reality! I posted some photos on Facebook and the response was amazing! After weeks of worrying because I was so unsure of myself and meeting my own expectations, I was thrilled to see the amazing responses and encouragement from both painters and woodworkers and general admirers as well. I let out a huge sigh of relief and I felt a huge weight lifted off of myself. After weeks of worrying and working and thinking and rethinking, I feel I am 'almost' there.
> 
> It would be mean of me not to show the photos here, too, although you need to understand that I am NOT finished yet. Still - you will have an idea of where I am heading . . .
> 
> Here is a photo of the carousel finally standing. It is about 16" in diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Please keep in mind that these are 'snapshots' and not really great photographs. I will certainly share those when I am finished!)*
> 
> You can see that the center pillar is not painted. I plan on some beautiful, eerie artwork for the four central walls. . .
> 
> From the top, you can see the Roc-Lon canopy better. The nail head rivits and metallic stripes really make it look pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I showed the 'ceiling' of the carousel. I painted it over the weekend. it is a deep Prussian blue/black with a hint of metallic silver 'clouds'. I wanted to replicate a foreboding sky. Of course, too, there are beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' in the sky. They shimmer and sparkle so beautifully against the dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, there is a witch silhouette finial, which is wonderfully sparkly! (I think I need to add some rhinestones around the star base, though - it looks too plain for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where I stand right now on things.
> 
> Today I am going to work on the two benches, I think. I am still tossing a couple of ideas around in my head as to just how to assemble them. I know what the characters will be though, and I think they will be a nice addition to the spooky cast of characters!
> 
> After that, all I have left to do is paint the central pillar and I will be pretty much done. Then on to writing the pattern, which will be no small task. I am expecting probably about 50 pages, filled with beautiful color step-by-step photos. I am thrilled that we have the new printer with the pigment inks. The quality is far superior to our old printer and it will really do this pattern justice.
> 
> I plan on offering a small kit as well as the full blown kit for those without the room or ambition to build the full carousel. The small kit will only include the characters so that they can be used as ornaments or stand up on a mantle, etc. I haven't decided on offering the benches separate, but I will do so after I build them if I feel the need. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.
> 
> Last night I started a "Pre-Order List" for the large kits. There are already a substantial amount of people who want the full kit, which is wonderful! I expect to be able to start shipping the kits out in about two weeks - give or take. That is the good part about doing things so much in advance - there is plenty of time to get things done. If you are interested in being added to the list, you can certainly email me at [email protected] I will be happy to answer questions or add you in.
> 
> Well - that is all for today. I have to keep moving forward. Thank you all again for your wonderful response and encouragement. It has really been an amazing journey so far, with more yet to come. I just can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Dennis! You know how much I admire your wonderful work. You have been such an inspiration to me! I am glad you like the carousel project. It is something a little different for me and truly a labor of love. Take care and thanks again, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Website Updated*

It is getting to be that time again (actually, it is a little late!) for our next website update announcement. We usually try to send out a newsletter about every other week, but this time was just a tad longer. I have been somewhat side tracked with my haunted carousel project and I am afraid that I don't have anything new to offer this time around. I think that is a first for me, but in seeing the results of my last couple of weeks of work, I know it will be worth the time and effort. After all - slow and steady wins the race, right?

Keith on the other hand has several new plaques for you all to enjoy. I have mentioned most of them here in my blog on the previous few entries, but last night he finished one more new one. This one is SKD587 Good Beer, Good Friends, Good Times:










This fun plaque would be appropriate for a family room, den, or recreation area of your home. I would look great in any 'man cave' setting and would also make a nice Father's Day gift as well. I hope you come and check it out on our site, as well as our other beautiful patterns. With Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching, we have a great variety of fun, attractive projects that can help you create the perfect unique gift for your parents or grandparents. There are still a couple of weekends left!

As for me, today I plan on finishing up on creating the two benches for my carousel. Hopefully I will get them painted as well. Then I will only need to paint the inside pillar and it will be pretty much complete. I have some cool thoughts on the pillar design so it will be fun to see that come to life.

Other than that, I had lots of 'office work' that had to be attended to yesterday. My plan was to work most of the day on the benches, but it isn't always possible to do what we plan. I used to think that if I could design for a living, I would spend all day, every day creating. But as our little business gets larger, I find that there are days when I have little or no time at all for doing any woodworking or painting. That isn't necessarily a bad thing though, as it means that we are growing. It also really makes me appreciate the time that I do have to do what I love.

I want to thank everyone again for such wonderful support that you give both Keith and myself. I don't think there is a day that goes by when we don't hear from several of you with stories of how you feel our work has touched your lives. It really makes us feel good about what we do and it makes us want to do even better in the future. And it makes for a happy life for us all.

It's cloudy here in Nova Scotia today. We are due to get some rain later today and tomorrow. Hopefully it will wash away the last few remnants of snow remaining. Saturday we are supposed to see the sun. That will be a welcome change after a week of clouds. Keith and I are planning a day trip to Halifax to get some things done and get some supplies. After the long winter, I look forward to getting out.

I wish you all a happy Thursday. Have fun and do something that makes you smile!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> It is getting to be that time again (actually, it is a little late!) for our next website update announcement. We usually try to send out a newsletter about every other week, but this time was just a tad longer. I have been somewhat side tracked with my haunted carousel project and I am afraid that I don't have anything new to offer this time around. I think that is a first for me, but in seeing the results of my last couple of weeks of work, I know it will be worth the time and effort. After all - slow and steady wins the race, right?
> 
> Keith on the other hand has several new plaques for you all to enjoy. I have mentioned most of them here in my blog on the previous few entries, but last night he finished one more new one. This one is SKD587 Good Beer, Good Friends, Good Times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fun plaque would be appropriate for a family room, den, or recreation area of your home. I would look great in any 'man cave' setting and would also make a nice Father's Day gift as well. I hope you come and check it out on our site, as well as our other beautiful patterns. With Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching, we have a great variety of fun, attractive projects that can help you create the perfect unique gift for your parents or grandparents. There are still a couple of weekends left!
> 
> As for me, today I plan on finishing up on creating the two benches for my carousel. Hopefully I will get them painted as well. Then I will only need to paint the inside pillar and it will be pretty much complete. I have some cool thoughts on the pillar design so it will be fun to see that come to life.
> 
> Other than that, I had lots of 'office work' that had to be attended to yesterday. My plan was to work most of the day on the benches, but it isn't always possible to do what we plan. I used to think that if I could design for a living, I would spend all day, every day creating. But as our little business gets larger, I find that there are days when I have little or no time at all for doing any woodworking or painting. That isn't necessarily a bad thing though, as it means that we are growing. It also really makes me appreciate the time that I do have to do what I love.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again for such wonderful support that you give both Keith and myself. I don't think there is a day that goes by when we don't hear from several of you with stories of how you feel our work has touched your lives. It really makes us feel good about what we do and it makes us want to do even better in the future. And it makes for a happy life for us all.
> 
> It's cloudy here in Nova Scotia today. We are due to get some rain later today and tomorrow. Hopefully it will wash away the last few remnants of snow remaining. Saturday we are supposed to see the sun. That will be a welcome change after a week of clouds. Keith and I are planning a day trip to Halifax to get some things done and get some supplies. After the long winter, I look forward to getting out.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Thursday. Have fun and do something that makes you smile!


I agree with this fine signage.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Website Updated*
> 
> It is getting to be that time again (actually, it is a little late!) for our next website update announcement. We usually try to send out a newsletter about every other week, but this time was just a tad longer. I have been somewhat side tracked with my haunted carousel project and I am afraid that I don't have anything new to offer this time around. I think that is a first for me, but in seeing the results of my last couple of weeks of work, I know it will be worth the time and effort. After all - slow and steady wins the race, right?
> 
> Keith on the other hand has several new plaques for you all to enjoy. I have mentioned most of them here in my blog on the previous few entries, but last night he finished one more new one. This one is SKD587 Good Beer, Good Friends, Good Times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fun plaque would be appropriate for a family room, den, or recreation area of your home. I would look great in any 'man cave' setting and would also make a nice Father's Day gift as well. I hope you come and check it out on our site, as well as our other beautiful patterns. With Mother's Day and Father's Day approaching, we have a great variety of fun, attractive projects that can help you create the perfect unique gift for your parents or grandparents. There are still a couple of weekends left!
> 
> As for me, today I plan on finishing up on creating the two benches for my carousel. Hopefully I will get them painted as well. Then I will only need to paint the inside pillar and it will be pretty much complete. I have some cool thoughts on the pillar design so it will be fun to see that come to life.
> 
> Other than that, I had lots of 'office work' that had to be attended to yesterday. My plan was to work most of the day on the benches, but it isn't always possible to do what we plan. I used to think that if I could design for a living, I would spend all day, every day creating. But as our little business gets larger, I find that there are days when I have little or no time at all for doing any woodworking or painting. That isn't necessarily a bad thing though, as it means that we are growing. It also really makes me appreciate the time that I do have to do what I love.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again for such wonderful support that you give both Keith and myself. I don't think there is a day that goes by when we don't hear from several of you with stories of how you feel our work has touched your lives. It really makes us feel good about what we do and it makes us want to do even better in the future. And it makes for a happy life for us all.
> 
> It's cloudy here in Nova Scotia today. We are due to get some rain later today and tomorrow. Hopefully it will wash away the last few remnants of snow remaining. Saturday we are supposed to see the sun. That will be a welcome change after a week of clouds. Keith and I are planning a day trip to Halifax to get some things done and get some supplies. After the long winter, I look forward to getting out.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Thursday. Have fun and do something that makes you smile!


I had a feeling you would like it, Roger! 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Carousel Benches*

I am going to keep this post short today, as I have lots that I need to accomplish. It seems (as always) that time is absolutely flying by. I can't believe it is already May. There were still some remnents of snow on the ground the other day and it is odd to think that in a few weeks, I (hopefully) will be able to sit at the beach. I noticed this morning though that the grass is a greener shade of brown. Little by little, the plants and critters are beginning to awaken. When I go to sleep at night, I can once again hear the little creatures chirping from the woods behind us. There are signs of life.

Yesterday I spent the day working on the two benches for my haunted carousel project. The benches are constructed very simply, and I think they will really add to the piece. I also base coated the pieces for the central pillar which holds on the top of the carousel. I am still thinking about the final details of how I will paint that, but the fog is lifting and has almost cleared and I should be able to move ahead with it today.

All the above mentioned pieces will be based in black. While I was doing that, I was thinking that I may do a short video on some basic base coating techniques. While it may sound simple to just block in color and base pieces, I have seen it done in ways that make me cringe. When I was finished and looked at the pile of pieces that were all neatly and completely covered in basic black, I thought they looked beautiful in themselves. (Silly, aren't I?) There were no ridges or brush marks and they made perfect 'blank canvases' for me to continue on. There are definitely right and wrong ways to do things - or at least right ways and ways that may make things more difficult as you proceed.

I hope to do more videos soon on some of the other processes I used with creating this piece. As you can imagine, there are many different techniques. Each one in itself is very easy. But by putting them all together, they make quite a nice impression. Like anything, when you break it down into baby steps, things are much simpler to absorb and implement.

For the first bench, I wanted to make a moon. I have always loved "Man in the Moon" artwork and I thought that adding one to the creepy carousel would be appropriate. I had fun making him look a little bit evil, but not scary enough to be horrible. Kind of an in-between "Naughty" look, if you will.










For each bench I would need a reflection, so I painted two.

I had toyed with the idea of painting both sides of each piece, but upon trying it out, it looked far too 'busy' and it actually took away from the bench. I do however plan to paint some type of embellishment on the BACK of each bench to dress it up. I had scroll sawn a star into each of the back pieces already, but I think I will do some pretty painting around it - perhaps some filigree stroke work.

Mr. Moon looks AWESOME in person. I used the same light paint as I used for the bones on the skeleton figures so his coloring matched. I then washed it lightly with a nice, transparent yellow and as a top layer, painted him with a wonderful "Interference Green" pearl medium. The Interference Green really makes the moon look luminous and cool, although I had to photograph the pieces at an angle so that it wouldn't reflect back to the camera.

I then added some beautiful peridot crystal rhinestones to replicate craters. I think he came out just stunning. The clouds he is sitting on match that of the carousel ceiling:










The swan bench was much more basic. I more or less matched it to the other carousel characters and it also came out pretty cool:










I can't help but think it may need 'more', but I can't figure out what just yet. I have an idea that I will try after finishing the above mentioned embellishment on the back of the seat. But first, I will move on to the rest of the painting.

So that is where I am at today. I have created a list for those who wanted to pre-order the kits from me and it is growing every day. I am absolutely thrilled that so many people are so supportive and like the project so much. I hope to finish painting this weekend and then write the pattern next week. That will be an accomplishment in itself. Then I will start production on the kits. I already needed to order extra supplies, as I have more sold than the initial supplies that I purchased. If anyone is interested in the kit, please email me at [email protected] and I will add you to the list. I am still figuring out the exact cost, but I can assure you that it will be less expensive than if you had to purchase everything separately. The kits will include the pattern (which I expect will be like a book), all the wood pieces, the magnets to hold the pieces together, the Roc-Lon fabric, the hardware and turntable, and even the beautiful rhinestones and nail head embellishments. I am not including the heat wand because many will already have one and I really don't have the money to stock them here. The heat wand can be purchased from Rhinestone Canada directly, or the stones can even be glued on. Alternatively, dip dots done in metallic paint can be done in place of the stones. So I think I have it all covered.

I hope you all have enjoyed seeing this project come to life. Of course, I will take wonderful presentation photos when I am finished. These have been just quick snapshots to give you an idea.

I need to head to Halifax tomorrow for some things, but I will be back at work on Sunday. I know many of you are anxious to receive your kits and see this finished, but I also know you understand that in order to make everything up to the level I insist on, it needs to take some time. I wouldn't have it any other way.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend! I hope you have some wonderful spring weather to help you enjoy it! 

Happy May!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Benches*
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today, as I have lots that I need to accomplish. It seems (as always) that time is absolutely flying by. I can't believe it is already May. There were still some remnents of snow on the ground the other day and it is odd to think that in a few weeks, I (hopefully) will be able to sit at the beach. I noticed this morning though that the grass is a greener shade of brown. Little by little, the plants and critters are beginning to awaken. When I go to sleep at night, I can once again hear the little creatures chirping from the woods behind us. There are signs of life.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on the two benches for my haunted carousel project. The benches are constructed very simply, and I think they will really add to the piece. I also base coated the pieces for the central pillar which holds on the top of the carousel. I am still thinking about the final details of how I will paint that, but the fog is lifting and has almost cleared and I should be able to move ahead with it today.
> 
> All the above mentioned pieces will be based in black. While I was doing that, I was thinking that I may do a short video on some basic base coating techniques. While it may sound simple to just block in color and base pieces, I have seen it done in ways that make me cringe. When I was finished and looked at the pile of pieces that were all neatly and completely covered in basic black, I thought they looked beautiful in themselves. (Silly, aren't I?) There were no ridges or brush marks and they made perfect 'blank canvases' for me to continue on. There are definitely right and wrong ways to do things - or at least right ways and ways that may make things more difficult as you proceed.
> 
> I hope to do more videos soon on some of the other processes I used with creating this piece. As you can imagine, there are many different techniques. Each one in itself is very easy. But by putting them all together, they make quite a nice impression. Like anything, when you break it down into baby steps, things are much simpler to absorb and implement.
> 
> For the first bench, I wanted to make a moon. I have always loved "Man in the Moon" artwork and I thought that adding one to the creepy carousel would be appropriate. I had fun making him look a little bit evil, but not scary enough to be horrible. Kind of an in-between "Naughty" look, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each bench I would need a reflection, so I painted two.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of painting both sides of each piece, but upon trying it out, it looked far too 'busy' and it actually took away from the bench. I do however plan to paint some type of embellishment on the BACK of each bench to dress it up. I had scroll sawn a star into each of the back pieces already, but I think I will do some pretty painting around it - perhaps some filigree stroke work.
> 
> Mr. Moon looks AWESOME in person. I used the same light paint as I used for the bones on the skeleton figures so his coloring matched. I then washed it lightly with a nice, transparent yellow and as a top layer, painted him with a wonderful "Interference Green" pearl medium. The Interference Green really makes the moon look luminous and cool, although I had to photograph the pieces at an angle so that it wouldn't reflect back to the camera.
> 
> I then added some beautiful peridot crystal rhinestones to replicate craters. I think he came out just stunning. The clouds he is sitting on match that of the carousel ceiling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swan bench was much more basic. I more or less matched it to the other carousel characters and it also came out pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but think it may need 'more', but I can't figure out what just yet. I have an idea that I will try after finishing the above mentioned embellishment on the back of the seat. But first, I will move on to the rest of the painting.
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I have created a list for those who wanted to pre-order the kits from me and it is growing every day. I am absolutely thrilled that so many people are so supportive and like the project so much. I hope to finish painting this weekend and then write the pattern next week. That will be an accomplishment in itself. Then I will start production on the kits. I already needed to order extra supplies, as I have more sold than the initial supplies that I purchased. If anyone is interested in the kit, please email me at [email protected] and I will add you to the list. I am still figuring out the exact cost, but I can assure you that it will be less expensive than if you had to purchase everything separately. The kits will include the pattern (which I expect will be like a book), all the wood pieces, the magnets to hold the pieces together, the Roc-Lon fabric, the hardware and turntable, and even the beautiful rhinestones and nail head embellishments. I am not including the heat wand because many will already have one and I really don't have the money to stock them here. The heat wand can be purchased from Rhinestone Canada directly, or the stones can even be glued on. Alternatively, dip dots done in metallic paint can be done in place of the stones. So I think I have it all covered.
> 
> I hope you all have enjoyed seeing this project come to life. Of course, I will take wonderful presentation photos when I am finished. These have been just quick snapshots to give you an idea.
> 
> I need to head to Halifax tomorrow for some things, but I will be back at work on Sunday. I know many of you are anxious to receive your kits and see this finished, but I also know you understand that in order to make everything up to the level I insist on, it needs to take some time. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend! I hope you have some wonderful spring weather to help you enjoy it!
> 
> Happy May!


Love these benches - the moon one is my favourite. I love the detail you have got in the face. Very expressive.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Benches*
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today, as I have lots that I need to accomplish. It seems (as always) that time is absolutely flying by. I can't believe it is already May. There were still some remnents of snow on the ground the other day and it is odd to think that in a few weeks, I (hopefully) will be able to sit at the beach. I noticed this morning though that the grass is a greener shade of brown. Little by little, the plants and critters are beginning to awaken. When I go to sleep at night, I can once again hear the little creatures chirping from the woods behind us. There are signs of life.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day working on the two benches for my haunted carousel project. The benches are constructed very simply, and I think they will really add to the piece. I also base coated the pieces for the central pillar which holds on the top of the carousel. I am still thinking about the final details of how I will paint that, but the fog is lifting and has almost cleared and I should be able to move ahead with it today.
> 
> All the above mentioned pieces will be based in black. While I was doing that, I was thinking that I may do a short video on some basic base coating techniques. While it may sound simple to just block in color and base pieces, I have seen it done in ways that make me cringe. When I was finished and looked at the pile of pieces that were all neatly and completely covered in basic black, I thought they looked beautiful in themselves. (Silly, aren't I?) There were no ridges or brush marks and they made perfect 'blank canvases' for me to continue on. There are definitely right and wrong ways to do things - or at least right ways and ways that may make things more difficult as you proceed.
> 
> I hope to do more videos soon on some of the other processes I used with creating this piece. As you can imagine, there are many different techniques. Each one in itself is very easy. But by putting them all together, they make quite a nice impression. Like anything, when you break it down into baby steps, things are much simpler to absorb and implement.
> 
> For the first bench, I wanted to make a moon. I have always loved "Man in the Moon" artwork and I thought that adding one to the creepy carousel would be appropriate. I had fun making him look a little bit evil, but not scary enough to be horrible. Kind of an in-between "Naughty" look, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each bench I would need a reflection, so I painted two.
> 
> I had toyed with the idea of painting both sides of each piece, but upon trying it out, it looked far too 'busy' and it actually took away from the bench. I do however plan to paint some type of embellishment on the BACK of each bench to dress it up. I had scroll sawn a star into each of the back pieces already, but I think I will do some pretty painting around it - perhaps some filigree stroke work.
> 
> Mr. Moon looks AWESOME in person. I used the same light paint as I used for the bones on the skeleton figures so his coloring matched. I then washed it lightly with a nice, transparent yellow and as a top layer, painted him with a wonderful "Interference Green" pearl medium. The Interference Green really makes the moon look luminous and cool, although I had to photograph the pieces at an angle so that it wouldn't reflect back to the camera.
> 
> I then added some beautiful peridot crystal rhinestones to replicate craters. I think he came out just stunning. The clouds he is sitting on match that of the carousel ceiling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swan bench was much more basic. I more or less matched it to the other carousel characters and it also came out pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but think it may need 'more', but I can't figure out what just yet. I have an idea that I will try after finishing the above mentioned embellishment on the back of the seat. But first, I will move on to the rest of the painting.
> 
> So that is where I am at today. I have created a list for those who wanted to pre-order the kits from me and it is growing every day. I am absolutely thrilled that so many people are so supportive and like the project so much. I hope to finish painting this weekend and then write the pattern next week. That will be an accomplishment in itself. Then I will start production on the kits. I already needed to order extra supplies, as I have more sold than the initial supplies that I purchased. If anyone is interested in the kit, please email me at [email protected] and I will add you to the list. I am still figuring out the exact cost, but I can assure you that it will be less expensive than if you had to purchase everything separately. The kits will include the pattern (which I expect will be like a book), all the wood pieces, the magnets to hold the pieces together, the Roc-Lon fabric, the hardware and turntable, and even the beautiful rhinestones and nail head embellishments. I am not including the heat wand because many will already have one and I really don't have the money to stock them here. The heat wand can be purchased from Rhinestone Canada directly, or the stones can even be glued on. Alternatively, dip dots done in metallic paint can be done in place of the stones. So I think I have it all covered.
> 
> I hope you all have enjoyed seeing this project come to life. Of course, I will take wonderful presentation photos when I am finished. These have been just quick snapshots to give you an idea.
> 
> I need to head to Halifax tomorrow for some things, but I will be back at work on Sunday. I know many of you are anxious to receive your kits and see this finished, but I also know you understand that in order to make everything up to the level I insist on, it needs to take some time. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend! I hope you have some wonderful spring weather to help you enjoy it!
> 
> Happy May!


Thank you so much Anna!  I really appreciate that you like them. This project has been so much fun to do! I am almost in the home stretch.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Haunted Carousel Central Pillar*

We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. Finally we are seeing some warmer temperatures and are feeling the warmth of the sun. the grass is beginning to turn green again and the buds on the trees are finally, slowly emerging. Winter is definitely over.

On Saturday Keith and I drove to Halifax. We had some errands to do and supplies to pick up, and I had someone look at my car to bid for some work that I need to have done on it. It is eleven years old now and while I have kept it in good condition and the miles are relatively low, there are parts of it that are showing its age and I am at a fork in the road in making the decision to give it a 'face lift' or get something else. Since I truly love it, I think I will be looking to get the work done. I would be truly happy with it for another eleven plus years and if I do things right, I am sure it will last even longer than that.

It is a big decision though, as it is not a cheap process. Not if I want things done right. I am certainly not doing things with the intention of raising its sale value, as I realize that that is not a sensible path to follow. This is going to be done with my mindset that it is for myself and my own pleasure, and nothing really beyond that.

I grew up with very limited means. We learned that if we wanted to keep something for a long time, we needed to take care of it properly. We learned to repair things that needed repairs and used things until they were no longer able to be used and regarded our things with the respect they deserved.

That idea has stuck with me throughout my entire life and I don't ever see that changing. In a world where everything seems to be packaged in 'single servings' and things that are sold are done so with the mindset that they are 'disposable', I find that having less things and keeping them longer is far preferable to me than the alternative. It somehow keeps things simpler in this crazy, fast paced world and it allows me to keep a clear head and focus on creating instead of what I want to 'buy next'.

I apologize for heading on a tangent, but I suppose that spending the money I am about to commit to my car is weighing heavily on me. In a way, I think that is a good thing, and a reason why I am able to do so in the first place. If I were impulsive or frivolous about spending what I worked so hard to earn, I wouldn't be able to do so in the first place. The decision has been thought out long and hard and I am sure that at this point it is the right one for me. It is just taking that step of actually doing it is scary. Perhaps that is what having 'common sense' means.

Yesterday I was home and able to get back to finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project. Yes! I am nearly finished with the painting, and today I will spend the day doing the final touches and the final assembly. I can't wait to see it completed and fully assembled, and I believe I am just as excited about it as many of those who are following along are. It has been a wonderful and incredible journey for me and I am thrilled that it has come out so nice.

I painted the four pieces for the central pillar yesterday. I wanted something that would look creepy, but also beautiful. Since the pillar is under the canopy and dark, I needed enough contrast in it to be a back drop for the characters without looking too chaotic. I realize though that by nature, carousels have a great amount of things going on. They NEED to be somewhat busy as they fill your senses. That is part of the carnival atmosphere.

I decided to make the center pillar resemble a dungeon or castle. I thought this would go well with the skeletal figures. While I had some ideas of shadowy figures and other things, since I had a limited amount of space to work with on each panel, I thought that three window panels and a door panel would be appropriate. Since the carousel itself was already quite busy, I thought this would be enough to complete the mood and tone of the piece without overpowering the main characters. I am pretty pleased with how they turned out:










While they look like they may be tedious to paint, in reality they are quite easy. Doing stone and brickwork like this is a great deal of fun, and very low stress. I figured that by the time people are on this part of the project, they may be a bit weary, and by having something that isn't fussy and actually quite a bit of fun to paint, it made a wonderfully relaxing (yet dynamic) way to finish off the carousel. I hope you all agree.

Each of the windows are the same. They each have a beautiful, glowing moon showing through. I used the same color palette that I used for the ceiling that I showed before:



















The photograph of the window actually depicts the color of the ceiling of the carousel much better. It looks deep and lovely.

I also gave a splash of color to each of the four window panels by adding some pretty pumpkins. I think that they will look awesome with some creepy faces added on, which I will probably do today. It will add to the fun scariness of the scene and the more I think of it, the more I like the idea.










I also added some creeping vines with red roses on the edges of each of the four pillar pieces. This design also is on the BACK of each panel, so that they will show as the overlap where the pieces slot together. I thought that this was a wonderful way to fill in this area, and adds a bit of color but isn't overpowering.










I love the hinges on the door. I was thrilled with how that looks. You can't see from the photo, but I used just a hint of a metallic gold wash of paint on both the door and the window panes to give them a little shimmer. Since they are dark and under the canopy, I felt this last touch really helped your eye catch them and brought them into consciousness. Less was definitely "enough" in this instance, as it balanced things out very nicely. The red roses were also done in a metallic paint, giving them a really cool 'glow' on the dark background. The vines were wispy and deep in color, and almost invisible, as they would be under the night sky. I am pretty happy with how everything looks.

But I am not quite done yet . . .

I have some additional 'surprises' left until I can call this piece complete. The area above the door will get something special. I also have a few more touches of things here and there that I want to add in. I want things that will not be apparent at first glance, but will be noticed as one gazes upon the piece and studies it. This will (I hope) truly make it a work of art.

Today I will be assembling things for the first time with all the elements completed. After over two years of thinking and dreaming and creating this piece in my mind, it will be a bit of a thrill for me to see it right here in front of me. While certain parts are slightly different from my original thought process, for the most part it is what I have envisioned and some aspects of it are even better than I thought they could have been.

I am excited.

Tomorrow I should have photos of the entire carousel. I only hope that I can do it justice with my camera. I will then be spending the rest of the week working on the pattern and writing the instructions so that it will be easily (yes - EASILY) recreated. I think that one of the best things about this is that when broken down into steps, it is not a difficult project. The painting is not difficult at all, although it makes a magnificent presentation when all the simple elements are joined together. I hope you all agree.

I hope you come back tomorrow to see. I thank all of you who have encouraged me and cheered me on throughout this process. It felt good to hear (read) such wonderful comments from you all - especially on the days when things needed reworking or didn't quite turn out how I wanted. It really kept me going.

I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead. I hope you do something awesome and creative today.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Haunted Carousel Central Pillar*
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. Finally we are seeing some warmer temperatures and are feeling the warmth of the sun. the grass is beginning to turn green again and the buds on the trees are finally, slowly emerging. Winter is definitely over.
> 
> On Saturday Keith and I drove to Halifax. We had some errands to do and supplies to pick up, and I had someone look at my car to bid for some work that I need to have done on it. It is eleven years old now and while I have kept it in good condition and the miles are relatively low, there are parts of it that are showing its age and I am at a fork in the road in making the decision to give it a 'face lift' or get something else. Since I truly love it, I think I will be looking to get the work done. I would be truly happy with it for another eleven plus years and if I do things right, I am sure it will last even longer than that.
> 
> It is a big decision though, as it is not a cheap process. Not if I want things done right. I am certainly not doing things with the intention of raising its sale value, as I realize that that is not a sensible path to follow. This is going to be done with my mindset that it is for myself and my own pleasure, and nothing really beyond that.
> 
> I grew up with very limited means. We learned that if we wanted to keep something for a long time, we needed to take care of it properly. We learned to repair things that needed repairs and used things until they were no longer able to be used and regarded our things with the respect they deserved.
> 
> That idea has stuck with me throughout my entire life and I don't ever see that changing. In a world where everything seems to be packaged in 'single servings' and things that are sold are done so with the mindset that they are 'disposable', I find that having less things and keeping them longer is far preferable to me than the alternative. It somehow keeps things simpler in this crazy, fast paced world and it allows me to keep a clear head and focus on creating instead of what I want to 'buy next'.
> 
> I apologize for heading on a tangent, but I suppose that spending the money I am about to commit to my car is weighing heavily on me. In a way, I think that is a good thing, and a reason why I am able to do so in the first place. If I were impulsive or frivolous about spending what I worked so hard to earn, I wouldn't be able to do so in the first place. The decision has been thought out long and hard and I am sure that at this point it is the right one for me. It is just taking that step of actually doing it is scary. Perhaps that is what having 'common sense' means.
> 
> Yesterday I was home and able to get back to finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project. Yes! I am nearly finished with the painting, and today I will spend the day doing the final touches and the final assembly. I can't wait to see it completed and fully assembled, and I believe I am just as excited about it as many of those who are following along are. It has been a wonderful and incredible journey for me and I am thrilled that it has come out so nice.
> 
> I painted the four pieces for the central pillar yesterday. I wanted something that would look creepy, but also beautiful. Since the pillar is under the canopy and dark, I needed enough contrast in it to be a back drop for the characters without looking too chaotic. I realize though that by nature, carousels have a great amount of things going on. They NEED to be somewhat busy as they fill your senses. That is part of the carnival atmosphere.
> 
> I decided to make the center pillar resemble a dungeon or castle. I thought this would go well with the skeletal figures. While I had some ideas of shadowy figures and other things, since I had a limited amount of space to work with on each panel, I thought that three window panels and a door panel would be appropriate. Since the carousel itself was already quite busy, I thought this would be enough to complete the mood and tone of the piece without overpowering the main characters. I am pretty pleased with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they look like they may be tedious to paint, in reality they are quite easy. Doing stone and brickwork like this is a great deal of fun, and very low stress. I figured that by the time people are on this part of the project, they may be a bit weary, and by having something that isn't fussy and actually quite a bit of fun to paint, it made a wonderfully relaxing (yet dynamic) way to finish off the carousel. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Each of the windows are the same. They each have a beautiful, glowing moon showing through. I used the same color palette that I used for the ceiling that I showed before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph of the window actually depicts the color of the ceiling of the carousel much better. It looks deep and lovely.
> 
> I also gave a splash of color to each of the four window panels by adding some pretty pumpkins. I think that they will look awesome with some creepy faces added on, which I will probably do today. It will add to the fun scariness of the scene and the more I think of it, the more I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some creeping vines with red roses on the edges of each of the four pillar pieces. This design also is on the BACK of each panel, so that they will show as the overlap where the pieces slot together. I thought that this was a wonderful way to fill in this area, and adds a bit of color but isn't overpowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinges on the door. I was thrilled with how that looks. You can't see from the photo, but I used just a hint of a metallic gold wash of paint on both the door and the window panes to give them a little shimmer. Since they are dark and under the canopy, I felt this last touch really helped your eye catch them and brought them into consciousness. Less was definitely "enough" in this instance, as it balanced things out very nicely. The red roses were also done in a metallic paint, giving them a really cool 'glow' on the dark background. The vines were wispy and deep in color, and almost invisible, as they would be under the night sky. I am pretty happy with how everything looks.
> 
> But I am not quite done yet . . .
> 
> I have some additional 'surprises' left until I can call this piece complete. The area above the door will get something special. I also have a few more touches of things here and there that I want to add in. I want things that will not be apparent at first glance, but will be noticed as one gazes upon the piece and studies it. This will (I hope) truly make it a work of art.
> 
> Today I will be assembling things for the first time with all the elements completed. After over two years of thinking and dreaming and creating this piece in my mind, it will be a bit of a thrill for me to see it right here in front of me. While certain parts are slightly different from my original thought process, for the most part it is what I have envisioned and some aspects of it are even better than I thought they could have been.
> 
> I am excited.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have photos of the entire carousel. I only hope that I can do it justice with my camera. I will then be spending the rest of the week working on the pattern and writing the instructions so that it will be easily (yes - EASILY) recreated. I think that one of the best things about this is that when broken down into steps, it is not a difficult project. The painting is not difficult at all, although it makes a magnificent presentation when all the simple elements are joined together. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see. I thank all of you who have encouraged me and cheered me on throughout this process. It felt good to hear (read) such wonderful comments from you all - especially on the days when things needed reworking or didn't quite turn out how I wanted. It really kept me going.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead. I hope you do something awesome and creative today.


Beautifully done! The finished project is going to look so cool! Love it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Haunted Carousel Central Pillar*
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. Finally we are seeing some warmer temperatures and are feeling the warmth of the sun. the grass is beginning to turn green again and the buds on the trees are finally, slowly emerging. Winter is definitely over.
> 
> On Saturday Keith and I drove to Halifax. We had some errands to do and supplies to pick up, and I had someone look at my car to bid for some work that I need to have done on it. It is eleven years old now and while I have kept it in good condition and the miles are relatively low, there are parts of it that are showing its age and I am at a fork in the road in making the decision to give it a 'face lift' or get something else. Since I truly love it, I think I will be looking to get the work done. I would be truly happy with it for another eleven plus years and if I do things right, I am sure it will last even longer than that.
> 
> It is a big decision though, as it is not a cheap process. Not if I want things done right. I am certainly not doing things with the intention of raising its sale value, as I realize that that is not a sensible path to follow. This is going to be done with my mindset that it is for myself and my own pleasure, and nothing really beyond that.
> 
> I grew up with very limited means. We learned that if we wanted to keep something for a long time, we needed to take care of it properly. We learned to repair things that needed repairs and used things until they were no longer able to be used and regarded our things with the respect they deserved.
> 
> That idea has stuck with me throughout my entire life and I don't ever see that changing. In a world where everything seems to be packaged in 'single servings' and things that are sold are done so with the mindset that they are 'disposable', I find that having less things and keeping them longer is far preferable to me than the alternative. It somehow keeps things simpler in this crazy, fast paced world and it allows me to keep a clear head and focus on creating instead of what I want to 'buy next'.
> 
> I apologize for heading on a tangent, but I suppose that spending the money I am about to commit to my car is weighing heavily on me. In a way, I think that is a good thing, and a reason why I am able to do so in the first place. If I were impulsive or frivolous about spending what I worked so hard to earn, I wouldn't be able to do so in the first place. The decision has been thought out long and hard and I am sure that at this point it is the right one for me. It is just taking that step of actually doing it is scary. Perhaps that is what having 'common sense' means.
> 
> Yesterday I was home and able to get back to finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project. Yes! I am nearly finished with the painting, and today I will spend the day doing the final touches and the final assembly. I can't wait to see it completed and fully assembled, and I believe I am just as excited about it as many of those who are following along are. It has been a wonderful and incredible journey for me and I am thrilled that it has come out so nice.
> 
> I painted the four pieces for the central pillar yesterday. I wanted something that would look creepy, but also beautiful. Since the pillar is under the canopy and dark, I needed enough contrast in it to be a back drop for the characters without looking too chaotic. I realize though that by nature, carousels have a great amount of things going on. They NEED to be somewhat busy as they fill your senses. That is part of the carnival atmosphere.
> 
> I decided to make the center pillar resemble a dungeon or castle. I thought this would go well with the skeletal figures. While I had some ideas of shadowy figures and other things, since I had a limited amount of space to work with on each panel, I thought that three window panels and a door panel would be appropriate. Since the carousel itself was already quite busy, I thought this would be enough to complete the mood and tone of the piece without overpowering the main characters. I am pretty pleased with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they look like they may be tedious to paint, in reality they are quite easy. Doing stone and brickwork like this is a great deal of fun, and very low stress. I figured that by the time people are on this part of the project, they may be a bit weary, and by having something that isn't fussy and actually quite a bit of fun to paint, it made a wonderfully relaxing (yet dynamic) way to finish off the carousel. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Each of the windows are the same. They each have a beautiful, glowing moon showing through. I used the same color palette that I used for the ceiling that I showed before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph of the window actually depicts the color of the ceiling of the carousel much better. It looks deep and lovely.
> 
> I also gave a splash of color to each of the four window panels by adding some pretty pumpkins. I think that they will look awesome with some creepy faces added on, which I will probably do today. It will add to the fun scariness of the scene and the more I think of it, the more I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some creeping vines with red roses on the edges of each of the four pillar pieces. This design also is on the BACK of each panel, so that they will show as the overlap where the pieces slot together. I thought that this was a wonderful way to fill in this area, and adds a bit of color but isn't overpowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinges on the door. I was thrilled with how that looks. You can't see from the photo, but I used just a hint of a metallic gold wash of paint on both the door and the window panes to give them a little shimmer. Since they are dark and under the canopy, I felt this last touch really helped your eye catch them and brought them into consciousness. Less was definitely "enough" in this instance, as it balanced things out very nicely. The red roses were also done in a metallic paint, giving them a really cool 'glow' on the dark background. The vines were wispy and deep in color, and almost invisible, as they would be under the night sky. I am pretty happy with how everything looks.
> 
> But I am not quite done yet . . .
> 
> I have some additional 'surprises' left until I can call this piece complete. The area above the door will get something special. I also have a few more touches of things here and there that I want to add in. I want things that will not be apparent at first glance, but will be noticed as one gazes upon the piece and studies it. This will (I hope) truly make it a work of art.
> 
> Today I will be assembling things for the first time with all the elements completed. After over two years of thinking and dreaming and creating this piece in my mind, it will be a bit of a thrill for me to see it right here in front of me. While certain parts are slightly different from my original thought process, for the most part it is what I have envisioned and some aspects of it are even better than I thought they could have been.
> 
> I am excited.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have photos of the entire carousel. I only hope that I can do it justice with my camera. I will then be spending the rest of the week working on the pattern and writing the instructions so that it will be easily (yes - EASILY) recreated. I think that one of the best things about this is that when broken down into steps, it is not a difficult project. The painting is not difficult at all, although it makes a magnificent presentation when all the simple elements are joined together. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see. I thank all of you who have encouraged me and cheered me on throughout this process. It felt good to hear (read) such wonderful comments from you all - especially on the days when things needed reworking or didn't quite turn out how I wanted. It really kept me going.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead. I hope you do something awesome and creative today.


Thank you,Anna! I am assembling it and photographing it tonight. 

Thanks for stopping by! I always enjoy hearing from you.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Haunted Carousel Central Pillar*
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. Finally we are seeing some warmer temperatures and are feeling the warmth of the sun. the grass is beginning to turn green again and the buds on the trees are finally, slowly emerging. Winter is definitely over.
> 
> On Saturday Keith and I drove to Halifax. We had some errands to do and supplies to pick up, and I had someone look at my car to bid for some work that I need to have done on it. It is eleven years old now and while I have kept it in good condition and the miles are relatively low, there are parts of it that are showing its age and I am at a fork in the road in making the decision to give it a 'face lift' or get something else. Since I truly love it, I think I will be looking to get the work done. I would be truly happy with it for another eleven plus years and if I do things right, I am sure it will last even longer than that.
> 
> It is a big decision though, as it is not a cheap process. Not if I want things done right. I am certainly not doing things with the intention of raising its sale value, as I realize that that is not a sensible path to follow. This is going to be done with my mindset that it is for myself and my own pleasure, and nothing really beyond that.
> 
> I grew up with very limited means. We learned that if we wanted to keep something for a long time, we needed to take care of it properly. We learned to repair things that needed repairs and used things until they were no longer able to be used and regarded our things with the respect they deserved.
> 
> That idea has stuck with me throughout my entire life and I don't ever see that changing. In a world where everything seems to be packaged in 'single servings' and things that are sold are done so with the mindset that they are 'disposable', I find that having less things and keeping them longer is far preferable to me than the alternative. It somehow keeps things simpler in this crazy, fast paced world and it allows me to keep a clear head and focus on creating instead of what I want to 'buy next'.
> 
> I apologize for heading on a tangent, but I suppose that spending the money I am about to commit to my car is weighing heavily on me. In a way, I think that is a good thing, and a reason why I am able to do so in the first place. If I were impulsive or frivolous about spending what I worked so hard to earn, I wouldn't be able to do so in the first place. The decision has been thought out long and hard and I am sure that at this point it is the right one for me. It is just taking that step of actually doing it is scary. Perhaps that is what having 'common sense' means.
> 
> Yesterday I was home and able to get back to finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project. Yes! I am nearly finished with the painting, and today I will spend the day doing the final touches and the final assembly. I can't wait to see it completed and fully assembled, and I believe I am just as excited about it as many of those who are following along are. It has been a wonderful and incredible journey for me and I am thrilled that it has come out so nice.
> 
> I painted the four pieces for the central pillar yesterday. I wanted something that would look creepy, but also beautiful. Since the pillar is under the canopy and dark, I needed enough contrast in it to be a back drop for the characters without looking too chaotic. I realize though that by nature, carousels have a great amount of things going on. They NEED to be somewhat busy as they fill your senses. That is part of the carnival atmosphere.
> 
> I decided to make the center pillar resemble a dungeon or castle. I thought this would go well with the skeletal figures. While I had some ideas of shadowy figures and other things, since I had a limited amount of space to work with on each panel, I thought that three window panels and a door panel would be appropriate. Since the carousel itself was already quite busy, I thought this would be enough to complete the mood and tone of the piece without overpowering the main characters. I am pretty pleased with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they look like they may be tedious to paint, in reality they are quite easy. Doing stone and brickwork like this is a great deal of fun, and very low stress. I figured that by the time people are on this part of the project, they may be a bit weary, and by having something that isn't fussy and actually quite a bit of fun to paint, it made a wonderfully relaxing (yet dynamic) way to finish off the carousel. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Each of the windows are the same. They each have a beautiful, glowing moon showing through. I used the same color palette that I used for the ceiling that I showed before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph of the window actually depicts the color of the ceiling of the carousel much better. It looks deep and lovely.
> 
> I also gave a splash of color to each of the four window panels by adding some pretty pumpkins. I think that they will look awesome with some creepy faces added on, which I will probably do today. It will add to the fun scariness of the scene and the more I think of it, the more I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some creeping vines with red roses on the edges of each of the four pillar pieces. This design also is on the BACK of each panel, so that they will show as the overlap where the pieces slot together. I thought that this was a wonderful way to fill in this area, and adds a bit of color but isn't overpowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinges on the door. I was thrilled with how that looks. You can't see from the photo, but I used just a hint of a metallic gold wash of paint on both the door and the window panes to give them a little shimmer. Since they are dark and under the canopy, I felt this last touch really helped your eye catch them and brought them into consciousness. Less was definitely "enough" in this instance, as it balanced things out very nicely. The red roses were also done in a metallic paint, giving them a really cool 'glow' on the dark background. The vines were wispy and deep in color, and almost invisible, as they would be under the night sky. I am pretty happy with how everything looks.
> 
> But I am not quite done yet . . .
> 
> I have some additional 'surprises' left until I can call this piece complete. The area above the door will get something special. I also have a few more touches of things here and there that I want to add in. I want things that will not be apparent at first glance, but will be noticed as one gazes upon the piece and studies it. This will (I hope) truly make it a work of art.
> 
> Today I will be assembling things for the first time with all the elements completed. After over two years of thinking and dreaming and creating this piece in my mind, it will be a bit of a thrill for me to see it right here in front of me. While certain parts are slightly different from my original thought process, for the most part it is what I have envisioned and some aspects of it are even better than I thought they could have been.
> 
> I am excited.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have photos of the entire carousel. I only hope that I can do it justice with my camera. I will then be spending the rest of the week working on the pattern and writing the instructions so that it will be easily (yes - EASILY) recreated. I think that one of the best things about this is that when broken down into steps, it is not a difficult project. The painting is not difficult at all, although it makes a magnificent presentation when all the simple elements are joined together. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see. I thank all of you who have encouraged me and cheered me on throughout this process. It felt good to hear (read) such wonderful comments from you all - especially on the days when things needed reworking or didn't quite turn out how I wanted. It really kept me going.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead. I hope you do something awesome and creative today.


So intricately detailed. Fine fine stuff Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Haunted Carousel Central Pillar*
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend here in Nova Scotia. Finally we are seeing some warmer temperatures and are feeling the warmth of the sun. the grass is beginning to turn green again and the buds on the trees are finally, slowly emerging. Winter is definitely over.
> 
> On Saturday Keith and I drove to Halifax. We had some errands to do and supplies to pick up, and I had someone look at my car to bid for some work that I need to have done on it. It is eleven years old now and while I have kept it in good condition and the miles are relatively low, there are parts of it that are showing its age and I am at a fork in the road in making the decision to give it a 'face lift' or get something else. Since I truly love it, I think I will be looking to get the work done. I would be truly happy with it for another eleven plus years and if I do things right, I am sure it will last even longer than that.
> 
> It is a big decision though, as it is not a cheap process. Not if I want things done right. I am certainly not doing things with the intention of raising its sale value, as I realize that that is not a sensible path to follow. This is going to be done with my mindset that it is for myself and my own pleasure, and nothing really beyond that.
> 
> I grew up with very limited means. We learned that if we wanted to keep something for a long time, we needed to take care of it properly. We learned to repair things that needed repairs and used things until they were no longer able to be used and regarded our things with the respect they deserved.
> 
> That idea has stuck with me throughout my entire life and I don't ever see that changing. In a world where everything seems to be packaged in 'single servings' and things that are sold are done so with the mindset that they are 'disposable', I find that having less things and keeping them longer is far preferable to me than the alternative. It somehow keeps things simpler in this crazy, fast paced world and it allows me to keep a clear head and focus on creating instead of what I want to 'buy next'.
> 
> I apologize for heading on a tangent, but I suppose that spending the money I am about to commit to my car is weighing heavily on me. In a way, I think that is a good thing, and a reason why I am able to do so in the first place. If I were impulsive or frivolous about spending what I worked so hard to earn, I wouldn't be able to do so in the first place. The decision has been thought out long and hard and I am sure that at this point it is the right one for me. It is just taking that step of actually doing it is scary. Perhaps that is what having 'common sense' means.
> 
> Yesterday I was home and able to get back to finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project. Yes! I am nearly finished with the painting, and today I will spend the day doing the final touches and the final assembly. I can't wait to see it completed and fully assembled, and I believe I am just as excited about it as many of those who are following along are. It has been a wonderful and incredible journey for me and I am thrilled that it has come out so nice.
> 
> I painted the four pieces for the central pillar yesterday. I wanted something that would look creepy, but also beautiful. Since the pillar is under the canopy and dark, I needed enough contrast in it to be a back drop for the characters without looking too chaotic. I realize though that by nature, carousels have a great amount of things going on. They NEED to be somewhat busy as they fill your senses. That is part of the carnival atmosphere.
> 
> I decided to make the center pillar resemble a dungeon or castle. I thought this would go well with the skeletal figures. While I had some ideas of shadowy figures and other things, since I had a limited amount of space to work with on each panel, I thought that three window panels and a door panel would be appropriate. Since the carousel itself was already quite busy, I thought this would be enough to complete the mood and tone of the piece without overpowering the main characters. I am pretty pleased with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they look like they may be tedious to paint, in reality they are quite easy. Doing stone and brickwork like this is a great deal of fun, and very low stress. I figured that by the time people are on this part of the project, they may be a bit weary, and by having something that isn't fussy and actually quite a bit of fun to paint, it made a wonderfully relaxing (yet dynamic) way to finish off the carousel. I hope you all agree.
> 
> Each of the windows are the same. They each have a beautiful, glowing moon showing through. I used the same color palette that I used for the ceiling that I showed before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photograph of the window actually depicts the color of the ceiling of the carousel much better. It looks deep and lovely.
> 
> I also gave a splash of color to each of the four window panels by adding some pretty pumpkins. I think that they will look awesome with some creepy faces added on, which I will probably do today. It will add to the fun scariness of the scene and the more I think of it, the more I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added some creeping vines with red roses on the edges of each of the four pillar pieces. This design also is on the BACK of each panel, so that they will show as the overlap where the pieces slot together. I thought that this was a wonderful way to fill in this area, and adds a bit of color but isn't overpowering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinges on the door. I was thrilled with how that looks. You can't see from the photo, but I used just a hint of a metallic gold wash of paint on both the door and the window panes to give them a little shimmer. Since they are dark and under the canopy, I felt this last touch really helped your eye catch them and brought them into consciousness. Less was definitely "enough" in this instance, as it balanced things out very nicely. The red roses were also done in a metallic paint, giving them a really cool 'glow' on the dark background. The vines were wispy and deep in color, and almost invisible, as they would be under the night sky. I am pretty happy with how everything looks.
> 
> But I am not quite done yet . . .
> 
> I have some additional 'surprises' left until I can call this piece complete. The area above the door will get something special. I also have a few more touches of things here and there that I want to add in. I want things that will not be apparent at first glance, but will be noticed as one gazes upon the piece and studies it. This will (I hope) truly make it a work of art.
> 
> Today I will be assembling things for the first time with all the elements completed. After over two years of thinking and dreaming and creating this piece in my mind, it will be a bit of a thrill for me to see it right here in front of me. While certain parts are slightly different from my original thought process, for the most part it is what I have envisioned and some aspects of it are even better than I thought they could have been.
> 
> I am excited.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have photos of the entire carousel. I only hope that I can do it justice with my camera. I will then be spending the rest of the week working on the pattern and writing the instructions so that it will be easily (yes - EASILY) recreated. I think that one of the best things about this is that when broken down into steps, it is not a difficult project. The painting is not difficult at all, although it makes a magnificent presentation when all the simple elements are joined together. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I hope you come back tomorrow to see. I thank all of you who have encouraged me and cheered me on throughout this process. It felt good to hear (read) such wonderful comments from you all - especially on the days when things needed reworking or didn't quite turn out how I wanted. It really kept me going.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead. I hope you do something awesome and creative today.


Thanks, Roger - it is definitely near the finish line! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Almost" Finished*

I did a lot of finishing touches on my haunted carousel yesterday. It was time to do finish up the final touches that I wanted to include before the final assembly and what I call the 'presentation' photographs. These were odds and ends and somewhat 'afterthoughts' that came to mind after finishing certain sections.

I had intended to show all the final photos today, but by the time I finished getting everything ready, it was after 10pm last night and I was just too tired to do any quality work. I thought I would be able to quickly take the photos this morning for the blog here, but when I did take them, they looked rather crummy. I really need to take the time today to do it "right".

I was able to take photos of the elements that I added in, so you can see at least some progress today. I promise that by tomorrow I will have some better 'final' pictures of the project. But at least you can get the idea here of what I accomplished yesterday.

First off - I thought that the bench backs were just a little plain. So I added some crystal rhinestones around the star cutouts of each back as well as some white pearl comma stroking:










I did this to both the inside and the outside of the benches. I think that this little touch added a lot:










I also painted the bat above the door on the central pillar, as I mentioned I would do yesterday. I love how he came out. He has two crystal eyes that sparkle in the light:










I had these adorable skeleton shaped metal nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that fit perfectly just at the top of each of the pillar sections. I thought this was the perfect spot for them, as they brightened up the area underneath the ceiling of the carousel:










I then decided to also add some 2mm red crystal rhinestones in the eyes of each of the carousel animals. This gave a beautiful 'spooky' look to them. (Sorry - the photo is a little blurry!):










And finally for today - I am showing the carousel without the canopy top on so you can easily see the characters. When I took photos with the top on without my lights, etc. it was too dark for you to really see and appreciate, but this will give you an idea of how the bottom will look finished:



















I am going to work on the photography today and then start working on the pattern and kits. I have the supplies for the pre-orders and will probably start cutting them by this weekend. I should have the products for this (pattern, ornament kit, full kit, etc.) up on the site in a day or two. I really appreciate eveyone's enthusiasm about this project. I think it is going to be pretty cool.

Thank you all for all your encouragement. I am really thrilled that you all like it so much. Your encouragement was what really got me through this build.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great day and have some FUN!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"Almost" Finished*
> 
> I did a lot of finishing touches on my haunted carousel yesterday. It was time to do finish up the final touches that I wanted to include before the final assembly and what I call the 'presentation' photographs. These were odds and ends and somewhat 'afterthoughts' that came to mind after finishing certain sections.
> 
> I had intended to show all the final photos today, but by the time I finished getting everything ready, it was after 10pm last night and I was just too tired to do any quality work. I thought I would be able to quickly take the photos this morning for the blog here, but when I did take them, they looked rather crummy. I really need to take the time today to do it "right".
> 
> I was able to take photos of the elements that I added in, so you can see at least some progress today. I promise that by tomorrow I will have some better 'final' pictures of the project. But at least you can get the idea here of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First off - I thought that the bench backs were just a little plain. So I added some crystal rhinestones around the star cutouts of each back as well as some white pearl comma stroking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this to both the inside and the outside of the benches. I think that this little touch added a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted the bat above the door on the central pillar, as I mentioned I would do yesterday. I love how he came out. He has two crystal eyes that sparkle in the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these adorable skeleton shaped metal nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that fit perfectly just at the top of each of the pillar sections. I thought this was the perfect spot for them, as they brightened up the area underneath the ceiling of the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to also add some 2mm red crystal rhinestones in the eyes of each of the carousel animals. This gave a beautiful 'spooky' look to them. (Sorry - the photo is a little blurry!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today - I am showing the carousel without the canopy top on so you can easily see the characters. When I took photos with the top on without my lights, etc. it was too dark for you to really see and appreciate, but this will give you an idea of how the bottom will look finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to work on the photography today and then start working on the pattern and kits. I have the supplies for the pre-orders and will probably start cutting them by this weekend. I should have the products for this (pattern, ornament kit, full kit, etc.) up on the site in a day or two. I really appreciate eveyone's enthusiasm about this project. I think it is going to be pretty cool.
> 
> Thank you all for all your encouragement. I am really thrilled that you all like it so much. Your encouragement was what really got me through this build.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great day and have some FUN!


Amazing and way cool!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Almost" Finished*
> 
> I did a lot of finishing touches on my haunted carousel yesterday. It was time to do finish up the final touches that I wanted to include before the final assembly and what I call the 'presentation' photographs. These were odds and ends and somewhat 'afterthoughts' that came to mind after finishing certain sections.
> 
> I had intended to show all the final photos today, but by the time I finished getting everything ready, it was after 10pm last night and I was just too tired to do any quality work. I thought I would be able to quickly take the photos this morning for the blog here, but when I did take them, they looked rather crummy. I really need to take the time today to do it "right".
> 
> I was able to take photos of the elements that I added in, so you can see at least some progress today. I promise that by tomorrow I will have some better 'final' pictures of the project. But at least you can get the idea here of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First off - I thought that the bench backs were just a little plain. So I added some crystal rhinestones around the star cutouts of each back as well as some white pearl comma stroking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this to both the inside and the outside of the benches. I think that this little touch added a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted the bat above the door on the central pillar, as I mentioned I would do yesterday. I love how he came out. He has two crystal eyes that sparkle in the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these adorable skeleton shaped metal nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that fit perfectly just at the top of each of the pillar sections. I thought this was the perfect spot for them, as they brightened up the area underneath the ceiling of the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to also add some 2mm red crystal rhinestones in the eyes of each of the carousel animals. This gave a beautiful 'spooky' look to them. (Sorry - the photo is a little blurry!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today - I am showing the carousel without the canopy top on so you can easily see the characters. When I took photos with the top on without my lights, etc. it was too dark for you to really see and appreciate, but this will give you an idea of how the bottom will look finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to work on the photography today and then start working on the pattern and kits. I have the supplies for the pre-orders and will probably start cutting them by this weekend. I should have the products for this (pattern, ornament kit, full kit, etc.) up on the site in a day or two. I really appreciate eveyone's enthusiasm about this project. I think it is going to be pretty cool.
> 
> Thank you all for all your encouragement. I am really thrilled that you all like it so much. Your encouragement was what really got me through this build.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great day and have some FUN!


Thank you, my dear friend!  I am kind of happy with it! I appreciate your cheering me on!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Almost" Finished*
> 
> I did a lot of finishing touches on my haunted carousel yesterday. It was time to do finish up the final touches that I wanted to include before the final assembly and what I call the 'presentation' photographs. These were odds and ends and somewhat 'afterthoughts' that came to mind after finishing certain sections.
> 
> I had intended to show all the final photos today, but by the time I finished getting everything ready, it was after 10pm last night and I was just too tired to do any quality work. I thought I would be able to quickly take the photos this morning for the blog here, but when I did take them, they looked rather crummy. I really need to take the time today to do it "right".
> 
> I was able to take photos of the elements that I added in, so you can see at least some progress today. I promise that by tomorrow I will have some better 'final' pictures of the project. But at least you can get the idea here of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First off - I thought that the bench backs were just a little plain. So I added some crystal rhinestones around the star cutouts of each back as well as some white pearl comma stroking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this to both the inside and the outside of the benches. I think that this little touch added a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted the bat above the door on the central pillar, as I mentioned I would do yesterday. I love how he came out. He has two crystal eyes that sparkle in the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these adorable skeleton shaped metal nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that fit perfectly just at the top of each of the pillar sections. I thought this was the perfect spot for them, as they brightened up the area underneath the ceiling of the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to also add some 2mm red crystal rhinestones in the eyes of each of the carousel animals. This gave a beautiful 'spooky' look to them. (Sorry - the photo is a little blurry!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today - I am showing the carousel without the canopy top on so you can easily see the characters. When I took photos with the top on without my lights, etc. it was too dark for you to really see and appreciate, but this will give you an idea of how the bottom will look finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to work on the photography today and then start working on the pattern and kits. I have the supplies for the pre-orders and will probably start cutting them by this weekend. I should have the products for this (pattern, ornament kit, full kit, etc.) up on the site in a day or two. I really appreciate eveyone's enthusiasm about this project. I think it is going to be pretty cool.
> 
> Thank you all for all your encouragement. I am really thrilled that you all like it so much. Your encouragement was what really got me through this build.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great day and have some FUN!


Love the detail you have added. Awesome! Came across a couple of websites for music box supplies, for future reference 
https://www.etsy.com/ca/market/music_box_movement
http://www.whittemoredurgin.com/musicboxstuff
http://www.azwoodman.com/musicbox-kits.html


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Almost" Finished*
> 
> I did a lot of finishing touches on my haunted carousel yesterday. It was time to do finish up the final touches that I wanted to include before the final assembly and what I call the 'presentation' photographs. These were odds and ends and somewhat 'afterthoughts' that came to mind after finishing certain sections.
> 
> I had intended to show all the final photos today, but by the time I finished getting everything ready, it was after 10pm last night and I was just too tired to do any quality work. I thought I would be able to quickly take the photos this morning for the blog here, but when I did take them, they looked rather crummy. I really need to take the time today to do it "right".
> 
> I was able to take photos of the elements that I added in, so you can see at least some progress today. I promise that by tomorrow I will have some better 'final' pictures of the project. But at least you can get the idea here of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First off - I thought that the bench backs were just a little plain. So I added some crystal rhinestones around the star cutouts of each back as well as some white pearl comma stroking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this to both the inside and the outside of the benches. I think that this little touch added a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted the bat above the door on the central pillar, as I mentioned I would do yesterday. I love how he came out. He has two crystal eyes that sparkle in the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these adorable skeleton shaped metal nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that fit perfectly just at the top of each of the pillar sections. I thought this was the perfect spot for them, as they brightened up the area underneath the ceiling of the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to also add some 2mm red crystal rhinestones in the eyes of each of the carousel animals. This gave a beautiful 'spooky' look to them. (Sorry - the photo is a little blurry!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today - I am showing the carousel without the canopy top on so you can easily see the characters. When I took photos with the top on without my lights, etc. it was too dark for you to really see and appreciate, but this will give you an idea of how the bottom will look finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to work on the photography today and then start working on the pattern and kits. I have the supplies for the pre-orders and will probably start cutting them by this weekend. I should have the products for this (pattern, ornament kit, full kit, etc.) up on the site in a day or two. I really appreciate eveyone's enthusiasm about this project. I think it is going to be pretty cool.
> 
> Thank you all for all your encouragement. I am really thrilled that you all like it so much. Your encouragement was what really got me through this build.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great day and have some FUN!


Ooh! Thank you Anna! I am going to share them tomorrow in my blog. I appreciate you letting me know. Keith was saying that we could even put a set of 10 battery operated lights in the roof.  That would also be cool!

Have a great day! It is beautiful here!

Sheila


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *"Almost" Finished*
> 
> I did a lot of finishing touches on my haunted carousel yesterday. It was time to do finish up the final touches that I wanted to include before the final assembly and what I call the 'presentation' photographs. These were odds and ends and somewhat 'afterthoughts' that came to mind after finishing certain sections.
> 
> I had intended to show all the final photos today, but by the time I finished getting everything ready, it was after 10pm last night and I was just too tired to do any quality work. I thought I would be able to quickly take the photos this morning for the blog here, but when I did take them, they looked rather crummy. I really need to take the time today to do it "right".
> 
> I was able to take photos of the elements that I added in, so you can see at least some progress today. I promise that by tomorrow I will have some better 'final' pictures of the project. But at least you can get the idea here of what I accomplished yesterday.
> 
> First off - I thought that the bench backs were just a little plain. So I added some crystal rhinestones around the star cutouts of each back as well as some white pearl comma stroking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this to both the inside and the outside of the benches. I think that this little touch added a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted the bat above the door on the central pillar, as I mentioned I would do yesterday. I love how he came out. He has two crystal eyes that sparkle in the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these adorable skeleton shaped metal nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that fit perfectly just at the top of each of the pillar sections. I thought this was the perfect spot for them, as they brightened up the area underneath the ceiling of the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to also add some 2mm red crystal rhinestones in the eyes of each of the carousel animals. This gave a beautiful 'spooky' look to them. (Sorry - the photo is a little blurry!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for today - I am showing the carousel without the canopy top on so you can easily see the characters. When I took photos with the top on without my lights, etc. it was too dark for you to really see and appreciate, but this will give you an idea of how the bottom will look finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to work on the photography today and then start working on the pattern and kits. I have the supplies for the pre-orders and will probably start cutting them by this weekend. I should have the products for this (pattern, ornament kit, full kit, etc.) up on the site in a day or two. I really appreciate eveyone's enthusiasm about this project. I think it is going to be pretty cool.
> 
> Thank you all for all your encouragement. I am really thrilled that you all like it so much. Your encouragement was what really got me through this build.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great day and have some FUN!


Super, Super Dooper. Your talents just amaze me.


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's All in the Details*

For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.

What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.

Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.

Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.

People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.

I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.

I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.

Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.

But I got off on a tangent . . .

I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)

In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.

I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:










There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':










I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':










I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:










As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:










And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:










I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:










The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:










The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:










The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:










The tower sets right into the center of the base:










Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:










There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:










The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:










The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:










It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.

I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.

I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.

I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.

I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.

It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.
> 
> What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.
> 
> Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.
> 
> Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.
> 
> People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.
> 
> I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.
> 
> Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.
> 
> But I got off on a tangent . . .
> 
> I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)
> 
> In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.
> 
> I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower sets right into the center of the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.
> 
> I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.
> 
> I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


It looks soooooo good! Love the magnet idea for ease of getting the pieces off. Fun project - can't wait for you to design a Christmas Carousel


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.
> 
> What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.
> 
> Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.
> 
> Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.
> 
> People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.
> 
> I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.
> 
> Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.
> 
> But I got off on a tangent . . .
> 
> I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)
> 
> In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.
> 
> I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower sets right into the center of the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.
> 
> I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.
> 
> I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna. I am rather proud of it. It looks as if I am going to do a Christmas one for sure. 

I am still deciding on the theme. I have some ideas though.

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.
> 
> What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.
> 
> Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.
> 
> Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.
> 
> People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.
> 
> I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.
> 
> Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.
> 
> But I got off on a tangent . . .
> 
> I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)
> 
> In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.
> 
> I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower sets right into the center of the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.
> 
> I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.
> 
> I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


WoW!! that is awesome.


----------



## parsonpaul

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.
> 
> What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.
> 
> Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.
> 
> Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.
> 
> People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.
> 
> I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.
> 
> Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.
> 
> But I got off on a tangent . . .
> 
> I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)
> 
> In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.
> 
> I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower sets right into the center of the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.
> 
> I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.
> 
> I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


Very fine work. Thank you. You are a trailblazer and the rest of us are following where you lead. Can't wait to see what you do for Christmas.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.
> 
> What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.
> 
> Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.
> 
> Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.
> 
> People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.
> 
> I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.
> 
> Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.
> 
> But I got off on a tangent . . .
> 
> I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)
> 
> In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.
> 
> I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower sets right into the center of the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.
> 
> I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.
> 
> I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


Thank you both very much! I will keep on trying to add to my project list as quickly as I can. I appreciate your nice comments. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> For the past three weeks, I have been writing about a project that I was creating that I had been thinking about for over two years. I have hoped that it didn't get boring or tedious for you all to read, as my mind has been focused on little else and (for me, anyway) it was a long process to see it come to fruition.
> 
> What I saw in my mind over the last few years probably changed hundreds of times. From one day to the next, not only the style and graphics on the project changed, but also the logistics of how I would make it 'work' so that other people would be able to "easily" recreate it. Not only was that a consideration, but also I had to think of how I would be able to efficiently and cost-effectively produce kits that I would be able to sell. Since the project combined both my woodworking skills as well as my painting skills, I know that every step of the process needed to be simple and straight forward. After all - most of my painting audience does not do woodworking and many of my woodworking audience don't paint much. I needed to be sure that all bases were covered.
> 
> Another consideration is that I wanted the the kits to be completed using as few tools as possible. As with most of my projects, I relied on the scroll saw, sander and drill press to do just about everything. While I am sure that things could have been done on the lathe and table saw as well, I always try to keep to the three above mentioned tools, as many scroll sawyers don't have a full shop. Therein was the challenge.
> 
> Translating what I envisioned into reality using these criteria was not always easy for me. There were many sleepless nights and many times throughout the process I wound up cutting, throwing the piece in the garbage, and trying again. I didn't see these 'hiccups' as failures, but as learning experiences and I feel that I have learned a great deal while creating this project. Not only will it make things easier for subsequent projects, but it will also allow me to move even farther along in the learning process. It is all good.
> 
> People often ask why I like to share my 'designing secrets' and processes here on my blog every day. "Aren't you afraid that someone else will steal your ideas?", they ask, and I honestly don't feel threatened or intimidated by that thought.
> 
> I know how much thinking goes into my work. I know how much experience it has taken for me to get to this point. I guess that I figure that if anyone were going to copy or steal my ideas, they could have done so on any number of my projects. I am not saying that this hasn't happened in the past. I certainly have seen 'versions' of what I have created done very similarly by others. Whether they copied directly or indirectly or by chance came up with the same thing, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I do know that those who copy things are generally not creative on their own and rather lazy. While one may take a concept and replicate it, it usually is a 'watered-down' version of the original and pales in comparison. I am not just saying that about my own work, but I know so many wonderful talented designers from sculptors, to wood turners to painters and other scroll saw artists. I have seen violations of copyrights in all of these areas, and I know how hard they are to enforce. One thing I know for certain is that the 'copies' are usually bland and cheap-looking. And while some of these copycats may be able to sell a few patterns here and there, it isn't long before the customers realize the difference in quality and design and migrate back to the true 'originals'.
> 
> Besides - those who copy may have a burst of success in their practices, but will generally run out of ideas before too long. To me, it isn't worth chasing. I have enough ideas in my head so I can just move on to something else. There is always something new waiting to be created in my mind. I consider that my 'job security'.
> 
> But I got off on a tangent . . .
> 
> I worked on all the details on my carousel yesterday and I can really call it "finished." It feels good to say so, and I will spend the next few days writing the pattern and waiting for the kit supplies to arrive. I already have many kits sold. So many in fact that I may have to order more supplies. I am glad that I am several months ahead of the season, as I don't like delaying any type of thing that people order from me. But sometimes it is what it is and I have no choice. (If you want to pre-order a kit, you can email me at [email protected] and I will put you on the list.)
> 
> In any case, I have lots of photos to share. I want to show all the final details of the carousel, as I am rather proud of it. Seeing it all together is very exciting for me.
> 
> I'll start from the bottom up. The carousel floor has a faux marbled effect. The bones are placed in a spider web shape to follow the shape of the floor. This is all on a Lazy Susan ball bearing movement so it spins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are six skeletal "characters" on the carousel. Each of them stands on a spider web, two tiered 'base':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used crystal rhinestones throughout the project. Each of the characters have red crystal eyes. This makes them look somewhat 'creepy':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used some iridescent paint (it doesn't always photograph well) and used a black crystal to make a spider on each of the web bases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with most carousels, I created two benches. The first being a creepy moon, encrusted with peridot colored crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, a skeletal swan. So many carousels have swan benches. I thought it would be appropriate. Both of the benches have a scrolled star in the back piece, which is embellished with some easy stroke work and some crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rare Earth magnets to easily attach and detach the animals and benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnets are hidden under the layers of the spider web stands and the bases of the benches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eight carousel pieces can be assembled and disassembled in seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The central pillar consists of four slotted pieces that slide together easily. The pillar is decorated with windows and a door and embellished with rhinstones. Because of its size, it is incredibly stable. I have small 'hooks' on the top in which to attach the roof of the carousel. The roof slots in easily and with a slight turn, locks into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower sets right into the center of the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes the roof - painted with eerie clouds and crystal rhinestone stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a support screwed into the center top of the roof which will hold the canopy, which also has rhinestone accents for the eyes of the eight characters as well as brass nailhead embellishments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canopy attaches with velcro, as it is made of Roc-Lon fabric. To hold it onto the support, I created a witch finale, again embellished with orange crystal rhinestones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire piece is 16" in diameter and about 18" tall. It looks small when put altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got dark before I was ready to take the final photos. The assembled piece is too large for my light box so I need to make some type of backdrop to photograph it properly. Also the canopy tends to shadow the central pillar when taking pictures. That is why I preferred to show you each piece individually.
> 
> I will try to post the links to the kits on the site today or tomorrow. The first round of kits won't ship for about two weeks though, as I am awaiting some of the supplies. Besides the 'full kit' I am also going to offer an ornament set using just the skeletal characters. They would look cute on a mantle or wreath or Halloween tree I think.
> 
> I know this is a LONG blog - but I wanted to show everything in one post. I suppose there is lots to see.
> 
> I want to thank everyone again who has been so kind with your comments and encouragement. I have been nervous about putting so much of my time into one piece, as anything like this is a risk. But without risks, we wouldn't advance, would we? I am pleased that so many of you really seem to like this. I really appreciate your support.
> 
> I need to take my car to the other side of the province to drop it off to get the new top put on today. I hope it goes well. When I return, I will begin writing my pattern in earnest.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here. A good day for a drive. I hope you all have a wonderful day as well. Happy Wednesday!


That's so cool. I like the magnet idea. You can change em around that way


----------



## scrollgirl

*Carousel Kit is Posted on the Website*

Are you all tired of reading about this project yet? I hope not. It is just been that it has really kind of consumed my life these past couple of weeks and because of that, I have had little else to write about. But I am getting to the end of my journey with this and soon will be moving on to other new things. I really appreciate all the nice comments and encouragement from everyone. When you work from home, outside feedback is really important - especially on the days when things don't go just right. Each and every comment has meant a lot to me. I hope you all know that.

Keith was able to put the Pre Order Product for the Carousel All-Inclusive Kit on the site yesterday. You can see it here (SLDPS238 - Pre Order Carousel Kit) :




  






It will be shipping within about two weeks. I am still awaiting some of the supplies I need to create the kits. But there are many being ordered so please don't wait if you are in a hurry. I may have to reorder more supplies soon. I tried really hard to find things that were available quickly for me. As you can imagine, the expense for the kits is a bit more than usual and I had no idea if I would sell 1 or 100. Those of you who have ordered from me know that I usually ship even my wood orders within a day or two at most, so it feels odd for me to have to wait for supplies. I ask that you all be a little patient with me while I am getting my bearings with this type of kit. I don't think you will be disappointed in it. The extra time and effort that I am putting into it will certainly be evident when you receive it and the pattern.

I am spending today writing and I will probably be doing so for the next few days. In between I need to go the hour drive to pick up my car, as I brought it yesterday to have the new top installed on it. Then tomorrow I will be off to Halifax again to drop it off for the rest of the work on it. Halifax is a three hour drive each way and you can imagine it eats up my time and days quickly (as well as Keith's). But it will be good to get this car stuff over with and then I will have the entire summer to enjoy it.

Again, both Keith and I ask you to be patient with us these next few days. We know that everyone is used to us filling orders and answering questions immediately, but we will be gone a little more while we are doing this. We will however reply as soon as we come home.

With that all said, I will keep this short today. Time to focus on the tasks at hand. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day today! It is sunny and warm and absolutely beautiful out today! It makes me think of the wonderful days we can look forward to ahead.

Have a beautiful Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Kit is Posted on the Website*
> 
> Are you all tired of reading about this project yet? I hope not. It is just been that it has really kind of consumed my life these past couple of weeks and because of that, I have had little else to write about. But I am getting to the end of my journey with this and soon will be moving on to other new things. I really appreciate all the nice comments and encouragement from everyone. When you work from home, outside feedback is really important - especially on the days when things don't go just right. Each and every comment has meant a lot to me. I hope you all know that.
> 
> Keith was able to put the Pre Order Product for the Carousel All-Inclusive Kit on the site yesterday. You can see it here (SLDPS238 - Pre Order Carousel Kit) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be shipping within about two weeks. I am still awaiting some of the supplies I need to create the kits. But there are many being ordered so please don't wait if you are in a hurry. I may have to reorder more supplies soon. I tried really hard to find things that were available quickly for me. As you can imagine, the expense for the kits is a bit more than usual and I had no idea if I would sell 1 or 100. Those of you who have ordered from me know that I usually ship even my wood orders within a day or two at most, so it feels odd for me to have to wait for supplies. I ask that you all be a little patient with me while I am getting my bearings with this type of kit. I don't think you will be disappointed in it. The extra time and effort that I am putting into it will certainly be evident when you receive it and the pattern.
> 
> I am spending today writing and I will probably be doing so for the next few days. In between I need to go the hour drive to pick up my car, as I brought it yesterday to have the new top installed on it. Then tomorrow I will be off to Halifax again to drop it off for the rest of the work on it. Halifax is a three hour drive each way and you can imagine it eats up my time and days quickly (as well as Keith's). But it will be good to get this car stuff over with and then I will have the entire summer to enjoy it.
> 
> Again, both Keith and I ask you to be patient with us these next few days. We know that everyone is used to us filling orders and answering questions immediately, but we will be gone a little more while we are doing this. We will however reply as soon as we come home.
> 
> With that all said, I will keep this short today. Time to focus on the tasks at hand.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! It is sunny and warm and absolutely beautiful out today! It makes me think of the wonderful days we can look forward to ahead.
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Glad to hear you are getting the weather to enjoy your car! It sure was a long winter for you all back there. Happy Spring!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Carousel Kit is Posted on the Website*
> 
> Are you all tired of reading about this project yet? I hope not. It is just been that it has really kind of consumed my life these past couple of weeks and because of that, I have had little else to write about. But I am getting to the end of my journey with this and soon will be moving on to other new things. I really appreciate all the nice comments and encouragement from everyone. When you work from home, outside feedback is really important - especially on the days when things don't go just right. Each and every comment has meant a lot to me. I hope you all know that.
> 
> Keith was able to put the Pre Order Product for the Carousel All-Inclusive Kit on the site yesterday. You can see it here (SLDPS238 - Pre Order Carousel Kit) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be shipping within about two weeks. I am still awaiting some of the supplies I need to create the kits. But there are many being ordered so please don't wait if you are in a hurry. I may have to reorder more supplies soon. I tried really hard to find things that were available quickly for me. As you can imagine, the expense for the kits is a bit more than usual and I had no idea if I would sell 1 or 100. Those of you who have ordered from me know that I usually ship even my wood orders within a day or two at most, so it feels odd for me to have to wait for supplies. I ask that you all be a little patient with me while I am getting my bearings with this type of kit. I don't think you will be disappointed in it. The extra time and effort that I am putting into it will certainly be evident when you receive it and the pattern.
> 
> I am spending today writing and I will probably be doing so for the next few days. In between I need to go the hour drive to pick up my car, as I brought it yesterday to have the new top installed on it. Then tomorrow I will be off to Halifax again to drop it off for the rest of the work on it. Halifax is a three hour drive each way and you can imagine it eats up my time and days quickly (as well as Keith's). But it will be good to get this car stuff over with and then I will have the entire summer to enjoy it.
> 
> Again, both Keith and I ask you to be patient with us these next few days. We know that everyone is used to us filling orders and answering questions immediately, but we will be gone a little more while we are doing this. We will however reply as soon as we come home.
> 
> With that all said, I will keep this short today. Time to focus on the tasks at hand.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day today! It is sunny and warm and absolutely beautiful out today! It makes me think of the wonderful days we can look forward to ahead.
> 
> Have a beautiful Thursday!


Thanks, Anna! You too! I'll post photos in a couple of weeks when it is done. It is beautiful today, too. Perhaps another trip to Halifax tomorrow to drop it off for the paint work. It will surely be a pleasure to drive. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Mustang Project - Phase 1 Complete *

Those of you who are on my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) or personal friends of mine, know that this has been a really crazy week. Besides finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project (which is now available for pre-order),










I have been running (or rather, driving) back and forth to get my 2003 Mustang completely renovated and restored. This has taken a LOT of my time and has been a lot of work, but I think I am in the home stretch.

I tell you all of this because I know many of you have come to expect daily posts from me. While I miss a day here and there, I usually make up for it with an array of projects following, or present the projects that Keith has been working on in the mean time. But between the long term (three week) process of developing the carousel and dragging Keith with me to drive me to drop off, pick up or get estimates for my car, we have both not been as productive in the creative department these past few weeks and I wanted to let you all know why.

Sometimes life gets in the way.

I wanted to share the process of the rebuild of my car because when I posted it on Facebook the other night, there seemed to be lots of interest. Those of you who know me know how much I have always loved cars (Mustangs in particular) and for the past 11 years, I have been driving my own 'dream car' of a 2003 Mustang GT convertible. I purchased it back in 2003 after an incredibly successful year selling my "Forest Leaf" series of scroll saw patterns. It took me six years to pay it off, and during that time I went through many hardships in my life. Throughout it all, I never missed a payment by even a day, and I look upon it as a representation of overcoming some of the most challenging times in my life.

I have kept the car pretty nice. Even though I had an accident with it just a few days before the last payment, I had it repaired and the interior is near mint. It has low miles (85K) for its age and engine and runs beautifully. I hope to keep it for many years to come.

But time has done a job on its exterior. I haven't always had the money to put it in storage in the winter, and as you can imagine, every year it has gone through some very brutal weather. This year was by far the worse to date. Even though I don't drive it from December until April, it suffered greatly.

The roof had began to leak a bit. I understand after 11 years, that is typical. The stretching and contraction of the vinyl over and over with the heat and cold extremes naturally wears the seams. Since I wanted to keep the car in good shape, I knew that I had no choice but to replace it as soon as possible.

Then there was the paint issue. The clear coat began blistering last year, and I had the header over the front windshield painted, but after another winter, there were many spots that a great amount of blistering was occuring. While the visible rust was only very minor, I realized that the salty ocean air had taken its toll and it was time to either paint the car or give up on it and get another.

I weighed the decision heavily, and decided on the repairs. Although they wouldn't be cheap, they would certainly be better than starting from scratch with another car. I cannot afford a new Mustang or any type of car so nice, and what I would wind up getting - even if I sold my car - would be a cheap, new(er) car that I wouldn't be happy with. So repar it was.

Finding reliable people to do the work was a huge challenge. I had gone to Ford in the autumn and tried to get an estimate to have them do the work. After spending over an hour having their people look it over, I was promised a full estimate over the winter so I could start work as soon as the snow melted.

They failed to contact me and I found myself calling repeatedly to try to get the estimate. To this day, I still don't have it.

I did find a gentleman who replaced tops and did upholsterer work. He had 25 years experience and from the time he called me, he was reliable and spot on with his work. He showed up when he said he would, followed up the next day, and gave a fair estimate. He explained everything in a way that we understood what we needed without being condescending. I had a good feeling about him and went with him and gave him the job.

I took the car over there on Wednesday which ate up half our day. He lived in the middle of the province, through roads I will call "less traveled". I was nervous, but when we got there, he was again professional and explained everything.

I picked up the car on Thursday and was thrilled with the result. The top looked beautiful and just like new:



















For the first time in months, I was really encouraged at the outcome. I finally felt like I was doing the right thing. Phase 1 of the "Mustang Project" was complete!

In the mean time, I had lined up a shop in Halifax who would do the restoration. This as well was not an easy task and took a great deal of time. I looked at many, many ads from shops all over the province, but for one reason or another, they were ticked off the list.

Finally I found the website of a shop near the airport. It was called "Curtis Customs" and one thing that got my attention was they they offered shop tours one day a week. After reading through their site (which I understand is outdated a bit) and seeing their work, I decided to give them a call about a tour.

I talked to Curtis himself who answered the phone on a whim. His usual person was not there he said, and he picked it up as he walked by. I told him what I needed and he was professional, attentive and invited us to come and see what they did.

Long story short - last Saturday Keith and I took the ride out to take the shop tour and get the estimate. I was really impressed with not only the quality of the work, but the care and thoroughness that the team had. You could tell that these guys all LOVED what they were doing. Curtis told us that he doesn't even have his employees punch in, as they come and go as they feel fit and most of them are there many more hours than required. Some of them worked on their own cars on Saturdays or after hours. I have learned that people who love what they do tend to do a better job.

Their shop had many accolades under their belt. They had worked on cars of people such as Keifer Southerland, Jay Leno and ZZ Top. They won awards at car shows, too. I even heard that The Discrovery Channel is going to be filming a 16 part show on Curtis and his shop. When they explained the processes they they would follow when painting my car and showed the cars that they were working on, I was really impressed.

They offered what I consider a fair estimate and Curtis told me that if they found any 'surprises' (hidden rust, problems, etc.) it would be on them. Curtis did all his fabrication by hand, using a hammer and anvil. Seeing his craftsmanship was a thrill. These guys were old school and took pride in their work.

So I booked time with them and we agreed on the makeover. The car will look like new when it is done.

I have some 'before' photos of the paint issues:














































While as you can see in the full body photos, the car still looks nice, when looking at the paint, you can see all the blistering. If unattended, it wouldn't be long before it would be filled with rust.

The trip to Halifax last week was certainly worth it. It takes us about three hours each way to travel, and eats up the entire day. But having someone who I feel will do quality work is certainly worth my time.

We left early yesterday and didn't get home until nearly 9pm. This time we needed to drive both cars there so we could leave the Mustang for the repairs. Curtis told me that they may not start for a week, but if they would as soon as they finished up a couple of jobs (wait time for major customizing is over 3 years now at his shop - "Simple" paint jobs such as mine with minor work is much quicker). It seems as if all things were aligned just right with this entire process.

Curtis told me he would be taking photos and sending them as they work. He wants me to see the process, and how thorough they are. I like that a lot. I am nervous, but now more excited than anything.

I hope you don't mind me sharing this in my blog. In a way, it is about being creative, as Keith and I have been planning the graphics and colors that we will be having on the car. I pretty much knew the look I wanted, but as always, I appreciate Keith's input a great deal. I think it is going to be amazing!

I will continue to update you all if you are interested. Just let me know if you enjoy seeing this kind of thing. I know not everyone will like or appreciate it, but some of you will, and those that aren't interested can just take a 'day off' from reading.  I mentioned in the beginning when I started this blog that it would not only be about painting and woodworking, but also somewhat about my personal life. Sometimes in the past, those are the posts that I receive the most response from.

It is another sunny day here in Nova Scotia, albeit cool. I plan to get busy again with my carousel pattern writing as well as other projects that I am working on (YES - More are in the works!) I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather and I wish you all a lovely weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms out there! I will see you all on Monday!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mustang Project - Phase 1 Complete *
> 
> Those of you who are on my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) or personal friends of mine, know that this has been a really crazy week. Besides finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project (which is now available for pre-order),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running (or rather, driving) back and forth to get my 2003 Mustang completely renovated and restored. This has taken a LOT of my time and has been a lot of work, but I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> I tell you all of this because I know many of you have come to expect daily posts from me. While I miss a day here and there, I usually make up for it with an array of projects following, or present the projects that Keith has been working on in the mean time. But between the long term (three week) process of developing the carousel and dragging Keith with me to drive me to drop off, pick up or get estimates for my car, we have both not been as productive in the creative department these past few weeks and I wanted to let you all know why.
> 
> Sometimes life gets in the way.
> 
> I wanted to share the process of the rebuild of my car because when I posted it on Facebook the other night, there seemed to be lots of interest. Those of you who know me know how much I have always loved cars (Mustangs in particular) and for the past 11 years, I have been driving my own 'dream car' of a 2003 Mustang GT convertible. I purchased it back in 2003 after an incredibly successful year selling my "Forest Leaf" series of scroll saw patterns. It took me six years to pay it off, and during that time I went through many hardships in my life. Throughout it all, I never missed a payment by even a day, and I look upon it as a representation of overcoming some of the most challenging times in my life.
> 
> I have kept the car pretty nice. Even though I had an accident with it just a few days before the last payment, I had it repaired and the interior is near mint. It has low miles (85K) for its age and engine and runs beautifully. I hope to keep it for many years to come.
> 
> But time has done a job on its exterior. I haven't always had the money to put it in storage in the winter, and as you can imagine, every year it has gone through some very brutal weather. This year was by far the worse to date. Even though I don't drive it from December until April, it suffered greatly.
> 
> The roof had began to leak a bit. I understand after 11 years, that is typical. The stretching and contraction of the vinyl over and over with the heat and cold extremes naturally wears the seams. Since I wanted to keep the car in good shape, I knew that I had no choice but to replace it as soon as possible.
> 
> Then there was the paint issue. The clear coat began blistering last year, and I had the header over the front windshield painted, but after another winter, there were many spots that a great amount of blistering was occuring. While the visible rust was only very minor, I realized that the salty ocean air had taken its toll and it was time to either paint the car or give up on it and get another.
> 
> I weighed the decision heavily, and decided on the repairs. Although they wouldn't be cheap, they would certainly be better than starting from scratch with another car. I cannot afford a new Mustang or any type of car so nice, and what I would wind up getting - even if I sold my car - would be a cheap, new(er) car that I wouldn't be happy with. So repar it was.
> 
> Finding reliable people to do the work was a huge challenge. I had gone to Ford in the autumn and tried to get an estimate to have them do the work. After spending over an hour having their people look it over, I was promised a full estimate over the winter so I could start work as soon as the snow melted.
> 
> They failed to contact me and I found myself calling repeatedly to try to get the estimate. To this day, I still don't have it.
> 
> I did find a gentleman who replaced tops and did upholsterer work. He had 25 years experience and from the time he called me, he was reliable and spot on with his work. He showed up when he said he would, followed up the next day, and gave a fair estimate. He explained everything in a way that we understood what we needed without being condescending. I had a good feeling about him and went with him and gave him the job.
> 
> I took the car over there on Wednesday which ate up half our day. He lived in the middle of the province, through roads I will call "less traveled". I was nervous, but when we got there, he was again professional and explained everything.
> 
> I picked up the car on Thursday and was thrilled with the result. The top looked beautiful and just like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in months, I was really encouraged at the outcome. I finally felt like I was doing the right thing. Phase 1 of the "Mustang Project" was complete!
> 
> In the mean time, I had lined up a shop in Halifax who would do the restoration. This as well was not an easy task and took a great deal of time. I looked at many, many ads from shops all over the province, but for one reason or another, they were ticked off the list.
> 
> Finally I found the website of a shop near the airport. It was called "Curtis Customs" and one thing that got my attention was they they offered shop tours one day a week. After reading through their site (which I understand is outdated a bit) and seeing their work, I decided to give them a call about a tour.
> 
> I talked to Curtis himself who answered the phone on a whim. His usual person was not there he said, and he picked it up as he walked by. I told him what I needed and he was professional, attentive and invited us to come and see what they did.
> 
> Long story short - last Saturday Keith and I took the ride out to take the shop tour and get the estimate. I was really impressed with not only the quality of the work, but the care and thoroughness that the team had. You could tell that these guys all LOVED what they were doing. Curtis told us that he doesn't even have his employees punch in, as they come and go as they feel fit and most of them are there many more hours than required. Some of them worked on their own cars on Saturdays or after hours. I have learned that people who love what they do tend to do a better job.
> 
> Their shop had many accolades under their belt. They had worked on cars of people such as Keifer Southerland, Jay Leno and ZZ Top. They won awards at car shows, too. I even heard that The Discrovery Channel is going to be filming a 16 part show on Curtis and his shop. When they explained the processes they they would follow when painting my car and showed the cars that they were working on, I was really impressed.
> 
> They offered what I consider a fair estimate and Curtis told me that if they found any 'surprises' (hidden rust, problems, etc.) it would be on them. Curtis did all his fabrication by hand, using a hammer and anvil. Seeing his craftsmanship was a thrill. These guys were old school and took pride in their work.
> 
> So I booked time with them and we agreed on the makeover. The car will look like new when it is done.
> 
> I have some 'before' photos of the paint issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While as you can see in the full body photos, the car still looks nice, when looking at the paint, you can see all the blistering. If unattended, it wouldn't be long before it would be filled with rust.
> 
> The trip to Halifax last week was certainly worth it. It takes us about three hours each way to travel, and eats up the entire day. But having someone who I feel will do quality work is certainly worth my time.
> 
> We left early yesterday and didn't get home until nearly 9pm. This time we needed to drive both cars there so we could leave the Mustang for the repairs. Curtis told me that they may not start for a week, but if they would as soon as they finished up a couple of jobs (wait time for major customizing is over 3 years now at his shop - "Simple" paint jobs such as mine with minor work is much quicker). It seems as if all things were aligned just right with this entire process.
> 
> Curtis told me he would be taking photos and sending them as they work. He wants me to see the process, and how thorough they are. I like that a lot. I am nervous, but now more excited than anything.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing this in my blog. In a way, it is about being creative, as Keith and I have been planning the graphics and colors that we will be having on the car. I pretty much knew the look I wanted, but as always, I appreciate Keith's input a great deal. I think it is going to be amazing!
> 
> I will continue to update you all if you are interested. Just let me know if you enjoy seeing this kind of thing. I know not everyone will like or appreciate it, but some of you will, and those that aren't interested can just take a 'day off' from reading.  I mentioned in the beginning when I started this blog that it would not only be about painting and woodworking, but also somewhat about my personal life. Sometimes in the past, those are the posts that I receive the most response from.
> 
> It is another sunny day here in Nova Scotia, albeit cool. I plan to get busy again with my carousel pattern writing as well as other projects that I am working on (YES - More are in the works!) I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather and I wish you all a lovely weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms out there! I will see you all on Monday!


Sheila,

The new top looks fabulous! How wonderful for you to find craftsmen with whom you have confidence. It can be very difficult to find quality craftsmanship. I need a little minor mechanical work done on my car and I have become frustrated with finding someone to do it. I don't mind paying a fair price for the work, but I really hate being lied to about the work needed, and that seems to be extremely prevalent these days. (I especially hate that they think women are too stupid to know they are lying!) Incompetence is rampant!

I look forward to seeing your "new" car!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mustang Project - Phase 1 Complete *
> 
> Those of you who are on my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) or personal friends of mine, know that this has been a really crazy week. Besides finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project (which is now available for pre-order),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running (or rather, driving) back and forth to get my 2003 Mustang completely renovated and restored. This has taken a LOT of my time and has been a lot of work, but I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> I tell you all of this because I know many of you have come to expect daily posts from me. While I miss a day here and there, I usually make up for it with an array of projects following, or present the projects that Keith has been working on in the mean time. But between the long term (three week) process of developing the carousel and dragging Keith with me to drive me to drop off, pick up or get estimates for my car, we have both not been as productive in the creative department these past few weeks and I wanted to let you all know why.
> 
> Sometimes life gets in the way.
> 
> I wanted to share the process of the rebuild of my car because when I posted it on Facebook the other night, there seemed to be lots of interest. Those of you who know me know how much I have always loved cars (Mustangs in particular) and for the past 11 years, I have been driving my own 'dream car' of a 2003 Mustang GT convertible. I purchased it back in 2003 after an incredibly successful year selling my "Forest Leaf" series of scroll saw patterns. It took me six years to pay it off, and during that time I went through many hardships in my life. Throughout it all, I never missed a payment by even a day, and I look upon it as a representation of overcoming some of the most challenging times in my life.
> 
> I have kept the car pretty nice. Even though I had an accident with it just a few days before the last payment, I had it repaired and the interior is near mint. It has low miles (85K) for its age and engine and runs beautifully. I hope to keep it for many years to come.
> 
> But time has done a job on its exterior. I haven't always had the money to put it in storage in the winter, and as you can imagine, every year it has gone through some very brutal weather. This year was by far the worse to date. Even though I don't drive it from December until April, it suffered greatly.
> 
> The roof had began to leak a bit. I understand after 11 years, that is typical. The stretching and contraction of the vinyl over and over with the heat and cold extremes naturally wears the seams. Since I wanted to keep the car in good shape, I knew that I had no choice but to replace it as soon as possible.
> 
> Then there was the paint issue. The clear coat began blistering last year, and I had the header over the front windshield painted, but after another winter, there were many spots that a great amount of blistering was occuring. While the visible rust was only very minor, I realized that the salty ocean air had taken its toll and it was time to either paint the car or give up on it and get another.
> 
> I weighed the decision heavily, and decided on the repairs. Although they wouldn't be cheap, they would certainly be better than starting from scratch with another car. I cannot afford a new Mustang or any type of car so nice, and what I would wind up getting - even if I sold my car - would be a cheap, new(er) car that I wouldn't be happy with. So repar it was.
> 
> Finding reliable people to do the work was a huge challenge. I had gone to Ford in the autumn and tried to get an estimate to have them do the work. After spending over an hour having their people look it over, I was promised a full estimate over the winter so I could start work as soon as the snow melted.
> 
> They failed to contact me and I found myself calling repeatedly to try to get the estimate. To this day, I still don't have it.
> 
> I did find a gentleman who replaced tops and did upholsterer work. He had 25 years experience and from the time he called me, he was reliable and spot on with his work. He showed up when he said he would, followed up the next day, and gave a fair estimate. He explained everything in a way that we understood what we needed without being condescending. I had a good feeling about him and went with him and gave him the job.
> 
> I took the car over there on Wednesday which ate up half our day. He lived in the middle of the province, through roads I will call "less traveled". I was nervous, but when we got there, he was again professional and explained everything.
> 
> I picked up the car on Thursday and was thrilled with the result. The top looked beautiful and just like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in months, I was really encouraged at the outcome. I finally felt like I was doing the right thing. Phase 1 of the "Mustang Project" was complete!
> 
> In the mean time, I had lined up a shop in Halifax who would do the restoration. This as well was not an easy task and took a great deal of time. I looked at many, many ads from shops all over the province, but for one reason or another, they were ticked off the list.
> 
> Finally I found the website of a shop near the airport. It was called "Curtis Customs" and one thing that got my attention was they they offered shop tours one day a week. After reading through their site (which I understand is outdated a bit) and seeing their work, I decided to give them a call about a tour.
> 
> I talked to Curtis himself who answered the phone on a whim. His usual person was not there he said, and he picked it up as he walked by. I told him what I needed and he was professional, attentive and invited us to come and see what they did.
> 
> Long story short - last Saturday Keith and I took the ride out to take the shop tour and get the estimate. I was really impressed with not only the quality of the work, but the care and thoroughness that the team had. You could tell that these guys all LOVED what they were doing. Curtis told us that he doesn't even have his employees punch in, as they come and go as they feel fit and most of them are there many more hours than required. Some of them worked on their own cars on Saturdays or after hours. I have learned that people who love what they do tend to do a better job.
> 
> Their shop had many accolades under their belt. They had worked on cars of people such as Keifer Southerland, Jay Leno and ZZ Top. They won awards at car shows, too. I even heard that The Discrovery Channel is going to be filming a 16 part show on Curtis and his shop. When they explained the processes they they would follow when painting my car and showed the cars that they were working on, I was really impressed.
> 
> They offered what I consider a fair estimate and Curtis told me that if they found any 'surprises' (hidden rust, problems, etc.) it would be on them. Curtis did all his fabrication by hand, using a hammer and anvil. Seeing his craftsmanship was a thrill. These guys were old school and took pride in their work.
> 
> So I booked time with them and we agreed on the makeover. The car will look like new when it is done.
> 
> I have some 'before' photos of the paint issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While as you can see in the full body photos, the car still looks nice, when looking at the paint, you can see all the blistering. If unattended, it wouldn't be long before it would be filled with rust.
> 
> The trip to Halifax last week was certainly worth it. It takes us about three hours each way to travel, and eats up the entire day. But having someone who I feel will do quality work is certainly worth my time.
> 
> We left early yesterday and didn't get home until nearly 9pm. This time we needed to drive both cars there so we could leave the Mustang for the repairs. Curtis told me that they may not start for a week, but if they would as soon as they finished up a couple of jobs (wait time for major customizing is over 3 years now at his shop - "Simple" paint jobs such as mine with minor work is much quicker). It seems as if all things were aligned just right with this entire process.
> 
> Curtis told me he would be taking photos and sending them as they work. He wants me to see the process, and how thorough they are. I like that a lot. I am nervous, but now more excited than anything.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing this in my blog. In a way, it is about being creative, as Keith and I have been planning the graphics and colors that we will be having on the car. I pretty much knew the look I wanted, but as always, I appreciate Keith's input a great deal. I think it is going to be amazing!
> 
> I will continue to update you all if you are interested. Just let me know if you enjoy seeing this kind of thing. I know not everyone will like or appreciate it, but some of you will, and those that aren't interested can just take a 'day off' from reading.  I mentioned in the beginning when I started this blog that it would not only be about painting and woodworking, but also somewhat about my personal life. Sometimes in the past, those are the posts that I receive the most response from.
> 
> It is another sunny day here in Nova Scotia, albeit cool. I plan to get busy again with my carousel pattern writing as well as other projects that I am working on (YES - More are in the works!) I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather and I wish you all a lovely weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms out there! I will see you all on Monday!


The carousel is awesome, but, so is your Stang.. . Cruise up n down that road…... this is about a Mercury, but, maybe it'll spark a memory er two.. : 



 ....OR…. this one: 



 Drive/Cruise safe. Watch out for those motorcycles out there.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mustang Project - Phase 1 Complete *
> 
> Those of you who are on my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) or personal friends of mine, know that this has been a really crazy week. Besides finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project (which is now available for pre-order),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running (or rather, driving) back and forth to get my 2003 Mustang completely renovated and restored. This has taken a LOT of my time and has been a lot of work, but I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> I tell you all of this because I know many of you have come to expect daily posts from me. While I miss a day here and there, I usually make up for it with an array of projects following, or present the projects that Keith has been working on in the mean time. But between the long term (three week) process of developing the carousel and dragging Keith with me to drive me to drop off, pick up or get estimates for my car, we have both not been as productive in the creative department these past few weeks and I wanted to let you all know why.
> 
> Sometimes life gets in the way.
> 
> I wanted to share the process of the rebuild of my car because when I posted it on Facebook the other night, there seemed to be lots of interest. Those of you who know me know how much I have always loved cars (Mustangs in particular) and for the past 11 years, I have been driving my own 'dream car' of a 2003 Mustang GT convertible. I purchased it back in 2003 after an incredibly successful year selling my "Forest Leaf" series of scroll saw patterns. It took me six years to pay it off, and during that time I went through many hardships in my life. Throughout it all, I never missed a payment by even a day, and I look upon it as a representation of overcoming some of the most challenging times in my life.
> 
> I have kept the car pretty nice. Even though I had an accident with it just a few days before the last payment, I had it repaired and the interior is near mint. It has low miles (85K) for its age and engine and runs beautifully. I hope to keep it for many years to come.
> 
> But time has done a job on its exterior. I haven't always had the money to put it in storage in the winter, and as you can imagine, every year it has gone through some very brutal weather. This year was by far the worse to date. Even though I don't drive it from December until April, it suffered greatly.
> 
> The roof had began to leak a bit. I understand after 11 years, that is typical. The stretching and contraction of the vinyl over and over with the heat and cold extremes naturally wears the seams. Since I wanted to keep the car in good shape, I knew that I had no choice but to replace it as soon as possible.
> 
> Then there was the paint issue. The clear coat began blistering last year, and I had the header over the front windshield painted, but after another winter, there were many spots that a great amount of blistering was occuring. While the visible rust was only very minor, I realized that the salty ocean air had taken its toll and it was time to either paint the car or give up on it and get another.
> 
> I weighed the decision heavily, and decided on the repairs. Although they wouldn't be cheap, they would certainly be better than starting from scratch with another car. I cannot afford a new Mustang or any type of car so nice, and what I would wind up getting - even if I sold my car - would be a cheap, new(er) car that I wouldn't be happy with. So repar it was.
> 
> Finding reliable people to do the work was a huge challenge. I had gone to Ford in the autumn and tried to get an estimate to have them do the work. After spending over an hour having their people look it over, I was promised a full estimate over the winter so I could start work as soon as the snow melted.
> 
> They failed to contact me and I found myself calling repeatedly to try to get the estimate. To this day, I still don't have it.
> 
> I did find a gentleman who replaced tops and did upholsterer work. He had 25 years experience and from the time he called me, he was reliable and spot on with his work. He showed up when he said he would, followed up the next day, and gave a fair estimate. He explained everything in a way that we understood what we needed without being condescending. I had a good feeling about him and went with him and gave him the job.
> 
> I took the car over there on Wednesday which ate up half our day. He lived in the middle of the province, through roads I will call "less traveled". I was nervous, but when we got there, he was again professional and explained everything.
> 
> I picked up the car on Thursday and was thrilled with the result. The top looked beautiful and just like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in months, I was really encouraged at the outcome. I finally felt like I was doing the right thing. Phase 1 of the "Mustang Project" was complete!
> 
> In the mean time, I had lined up a shop in Halifax who would do the restoration. This as well was not an easy task and took a great deal of time. I looked at many, many ads from shops all over the province, but for one reason or another, they were ticked off the list.
> 
> Finally I found the website of a shop near the airport. It was called "Curtis Customs" and one thing that got my attention was they they offered shop tours one day a week. After reading through their site (which I understand is outdated a bit) and seeing their work, I decided to give them a call about a tour.
> 
> I talked to Curtis himself who answered the phone on a whim. His usual person was not there he said, and he picked it up as he walked by. I told him what I needed and he was professional, attentive and invited us to come and see what they did.
> 
> Long story short - last Saturday Keith and I took the ride out to take the shop tour and get the estimate. I was really impressed with not only the quality of the work, but the care and thoroughness that the team had. You could tell that these guys all LOVED what they were doing. Curtis told us that he doesn't even have his employees punch in, as they come and go as they feel fit and most of them are there many more hours than required. Some of them worked on their own cars on Saturdays or after hours. I have learned that people who love what they do tend to do a better job.
> 
> Their shop had many accolades under their belt. They had worked on cars of people such as Keifer Southerland, Jay Leno and ZZ Top. They won awards at car shows, too. I even heard that The Discrovery Channel is going to be filming a 16 part show on Curtis and his shop. When they explained the processes they they would follow when painting my car and showed the cars that they were working on, I was really impressed.
> 
> They offered what I consider a fair estimate and Curtis told me that if they found any 'surprises' (hidden rust, problems, etc.) it would be on them. Curtis did all his fabrication by hand, using a hammer and anvil. Seeing his craftsmanship was a thrill. These guys were old school and took pride in their work.
> 
> So I booked time with them and we agreed on the makeover. The car will look like new when it is done.
> 
> I have some 'before' photos of the paint issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While as you can see in the full body photos, the car still looks nice, when looking at the paint, you can see all the blistering. If unattended, it wouldn't be long before it would be filled with rust.
> 
> The trip to Halifax last week was certainly worth it. It takes us about three hours each way to travel, and eats up the entire day. But having someone who I feel will do quality work is certainly worth my time.
> 
> We left early yesterday and didn't get home until nearly 9pm. This time we needed to drive both cars there so we could leave the Mustang for the repairs. Curtis told me that they may not start for a week, but if they would as soon as they finished up a couple of jobs (wait time for major customizing is over 3 years now at his shop - "Simple" paint jobs such as mine with minor work is much quicker). It seems as if all things were aligned just right with this entire process.
> 
> Curtis told me he would be taking photos and sending them as they work. He wants me to see the process, and how thorough they are. I like that a lot. I am nervous, but now more excited than anything.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing this in my blog. In a way, it is about being creative, as Keith and I have been planning the graphics and colors that we will be having on the car. I pretty much knew the look I wanted, but as always, I appreciate Keith's input a great deal. I think it is going to be amazing!
> 
> I will continue to update you all if you are interested. Just let me know if you enjoy seeing this kind of thing. I know not everyone will like or appreciate it, but some of you will, and those that aren't interested can just take a 'day off' from reading.  I mentioned in the beginning when I started this blog that it would not only be about painting and woodworking, but also somewhat about my personal life. Sometimes in the past, those are the posts that I receive the most response from.
> 
> It is another sunny day here in Nova Scotia, albeit cool. I plan to get busy again with my carousel pattern writing as well as other projects that I am working on (YES - More are in the works!) I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather and I wish you all a lovely weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms out there! I will see you all on Monday!


Hi, L/W. You aren't kidding when you say it is hard to find craftsmanship! Especially being a female. I have experienced prejudice frequently in both the woodworking industry as well as the automotive industry since I was very young. Unfortunately, I still don't see much improvement in things many years later.

When I purchased my first "NEW" Mustang in 2000 (a 2000 6cyl car) I lived in the Chicago area and I had the luxury of choices. I went to many, many dealerships and I was appalled and amazed at the treatment I received from most of them. Even though I was putting a substantial amount of money down on the car and had a good, well cared for trade in most salesmen kept looking to my the-boyfriend who came with me and talked to him, not me. The amount that was offered for the trade in varied widely dealer to dealer, and most of the salesmen didn't even LISTEN to what options I wanted on the car. They kept trying to sell me what THEY wanted and ignored most of my requests. It was really an eye opener for me.

I finally came across a dealer that treated me decently. The salesman talked with ME and not my partner. He listened to what I had to say and showed me cars that met my criteria. He also offered the best price for my trade in. These were all Ford dealerships within a ten mile radius. I not only purchased the 2000 Mustang from him, but three years later purchased the 2003 GT Convertible from him as well. I would think that selling two cars to me in the span of three years was worth it to him.

This has been a challenge here for me though. The dealership near me has been jerking me around for several months. I purposely went to them in November to get this job estimated (paint, minor repair, roof) and I let them know I wanted it done as soon as we thawed out in spring. In March I called them because over the winter I still hadn't heard from them with the estimate. "Oh- we didn't get back to you yet?" the sales manager said. I gave them one more chance and after several phone calls, finally got an appointment to get the top done (with an independent business - they outsourced it because the car is over 10 years old and they won't do it at the dealership anymore)

The gentleman that they referred me to was prompt, courteous and on time. He did the estimate and called me the next day to see if Ford had contacted me, as he had to go through them. I told him they had not and he was surprised, as he had given them his estimate the same day I saw him. I called and tried to give them one more chance and the service manager was on the phone. I left my number (they do know me anyway - we live in a rural area and I have the only car like mine.)

That was over 3 weeks ago and I STILL haven't even heard from them with ANY type of estimate for any work at all. I wound up going back to the roof guy and after giving about a week, he agreed to do the job eliminating Ford altogether. He was ethical about it, because he didn't want to undercut them when they brought him work, but we both agreed that after calling several times and not receiving a response, I had every right to approach him as an independent craftsman.

I am interested in seeing what Ford will come up with eventually as far as an estimate. I figure one day they will come across the paperwork and remember to call. :/ They really suck.

I am thinking of a letter to Ford. Not that I will get anything out of it, but I want someone higher up to know that they walked away from several thousands of dollars of work. (All the while, car dealerships are crying poor mouth!)

As far as the custom shop for painting, I did spend a lot of time looking, reading reviews and talking to people. As I mentioned, this shop has won all kinds of awards for their work. They love what they do. They have had high profile clients and are even getting a Discovery Channel series done on them. I was pleased with the quote, and it includes any and all work on rust, etc. They promise that "any surprises are on us" and they will be sending photos of all the work they do as they do it. I am "hopeful".

Roger - both songs are among my favorites. Nothing like rocking tunes to make the driving experience awesome! I will have photos of the car when it is done and the amazing sound system Keith put in it for me last year. It had a good one, but this one is off the charts.

I am always aware and careful of what is around me, too. My ex boyfriend had a "Fat Lady" Valkrye bike that we enjoyed a great deal. I always consider bikers and I am very respectful of their 'space'. 

Have a great week you two! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mustang Project - Phase 1 Complete *
> 
> Those of you who are on my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) or personal friends of mine, know that this has been a really crazy week. Besides finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project (which is now available for pre-order),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running (or rather, driving) back and forth to get my 2003 Mustang completely renovated and restored. This has taken a LOT of my time and has been a lot of work, but I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> I tell you all of this because I know many of you have come to expect daily posts from me. While I miss a day here and there, I usually make up for it with an array of projects following, or present the projects that Keith has been working on in the mean time. But between the long term (three week) process of developing the carousel and dragging Keith with me to drive me to drop off, pick up or get estimates for my car, we have both not been as productive in the creative department these past few weeks and I wanted to let you all know why.
> 
> Sometimes life gets in the way.
> 
> I wanted to share the process of the rebuild of my car because when I posted it on Facebook the other night, there seemed to be lots of interest. Those of you who know me know how much I have always loved cars (Mustangs in particular) and for the past 11 years, I have been driving my own 'dream car' of a 2003 Mustang GT convertible. I purchased it back in 2003 after an incredibly successful year selling my "Forest Leaf" series of scroll saw patterns. It took me six years to pay it off, and during that time I went through many hardships in my life. Throughout it all, I never missed a payment by even a day, and I look upon it as a representation of overcoming some of the most challenging times in my life.
> 
> I have kept the car pretty nice. Even though I had an accident with it just a few days before the last payment, I had it repaired and the interior is near mint. It has low miles (85K) for its age and engine and runs beautifully. I hope to keep it for many years to come.
> 
> But time has done a job on its exterior. I haven't always had the money to put it in storage in the winter, and as you can imagine, every year it has gone through some very brutal weather. This year was by far the worse to date. Even though I don't drive it from December until April, it suffered greatly.
> 
> The roof had began to leak a bit. I understand after 11 years, that is typical. The stretching and contraction of the vinyl over and over with the heat and cold extremes naturally wears the seams. Since I wanted to keep the car in good shape, I knew that I had no choice but to replace it as soon as possible.
> 
> Then there was the paint issue. The clear coat began blistering last year, and I had the header over the front windshield painted, but after another winter, there were many spots that a great amount of blistering was occuring. While the visible rust was only very minor, I realized that the salty ocean air had taken its toll and it was time to either paint the car or give up on it and get another.
> 
> I weighed the decision heavily, and decided on the repairs. Although they wouldn't be cheap, they would certainly be better than starting from scratch with another car. I cannot afford a new Mustang or any type of car so nice, and what I would wind up getting - even if I sold my car - would be a cheap, new(er) car that I wouldn't be happy with. So repar it was.
> 
> Finding reliable people to do the work was a huge challenge. I had gone to Ford in the autumn and tried to get an estimate to have them do the work. After spending over an hour having their people look it over, I was promised a full estimate over the winter so I could start work as soon as the snow melted.
> 
> They failed to contact me and I found myself calling repeatedly to try to get the estimate. To this day, I still don't have it.
> 
> I did find a gentleman who replaced tops and did upholsterer work. He had 25 years experience and from the time he called me, he was reliable and spot on with his work. He showed up when he said he would, followed up the next day, and gave a fair estimate. He explained everything in a way that we understood what we needed without being condescending. I had a good feeling about him and went with him and gave him the job.
> 
> I took the car over there on Wednesday which ate up half our day. He lived in the middle of the province, through roads I will call "less traveled". I was nervous, but when we got there, he was again professional and explained everything.
> 
> I picked up the car on Thursday and was thrilled with the result. The top looked beautiful and just like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in months, I was really encouraged at the outcome. I finally felt like I was doing the right thing. Phase 1 of the "Mustang Project" was complete!
> 
> In the mean time, I had lined up a shop in Halifax who would do the restoration. This as well was not an easy task and took a great deal of time. I looked at many, many ads from shops all over the province, but for one reason or another, they were ticked off the list.
> 
> Finally I found the website of a shop near the airport. It was called "Curtis Customs" and one thing that got my attention was they they offered shop tours one day a week. After reading through their site (which I understand is outdated a bit) and seeing their work, I decided to give them a call about a tour.
> 
> I talked to Curtis himself who answered the phone on a whim. His usual person was not there he said, and he picked it up as he walked by. I told him what I needed and he was professional, attentive and invited us to come and see what they did.
> 
> Long story short - last Saturday Keith and I took the ride out to take the shop tour and get the estimate. I was really impressed with not only the quality of the work, but the care and thoroughness that the team had. You could tell that these guys all LOVED what they were doing. Curtis told us that he doesn't even have his employees punch in, as they come and go as they feel fit and most of them are there many more hours than required. Some of them worked on their own cars on Saturdays or after hours. I have learned that people who love what they do tend to do a better job.
> 
> Their shop had many accolades under their belt. They had worked on cars of people such as Keifer Southerland, Jay Leno and ZZ Top. They won awards at car shows, too. I even heard that The Discrovery Channel is going to be filming a 16 part show on Curtis and his shop. When they explained the processes they they would follow when painting my car and showed the cars that they were working on, I was really impressed.
> 
> They offered what I consider a fair estimate and Curtis told me that if they found any 'surprises' (hidden rust, problems, etc.) it would be on them. Curtis did all his fabrication by hand, using a hammer and anvil. Seeing his craftsmanship was a thrill. These guys were old school and took pride in their work.
> 
> So I booked time with them and we agreed on the makeover. The car will look like new when it is done.
> 
> I have some 'before' photos of the paint issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While as you can see in the full body photos, the car still looks nice, when looking at the paint, you can see all the blistering. If unattended, it wouldn't be long before it would be filled with rust.
> 
> The trip to Halifax last week was certainly worth it. It takes us about three hours each way to travel, and eats up the entire day. But having someone who I feel will do quality work is certainly worth my time.
> 
> We left early yesterday and didn't get home until nearly 9pm. This time we needed to drive both cars there so we could leave the Mustang for the repairs. Curtis told me that they may not start for a week, but if they would as soon as they finished up a couple of jobs (wait time for major customizing is over 3 years now at his shop - "Simple" paint jobs such as mine with minor work is much quicker). It seems as if all things were aligned just right with this entire process.
> 
> Curtis told me he would be taking photos and sending them as they work. He wants me to see the process, and how thorough they are. I like that a lot. I am nervous, but now more excited than anything.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing this in my blog. In a way, it is about being creative, as Keith and I have been planning the graphics and colors that we will be having on the car. I pretty much knew the look I wanted, but as always, I appreciate Keith's input a great deal. I think it is going to be amazing!
> 
> I will continue to update you all if you are interested. Just let me know if you enjoy seeing this kind of thing. I know not everyone will like or appreciate it, but some of you will, and those that aren't interested can just take a 'day off' from reading.  I mentioned in the beginning when I started this blog that it would not only be about painting and woodworking, but also somewhat about my personal life. Sometimes in the past, those are the posts that I receive the most response from.
> 
> It is another sunny day here in Nova Scotia, albeit cool. I plan to get busy again with my carousel pattern writing as well as other projects that I am working on (YES - More are in the works!) I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather and I wish you all a lovely weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms out there! I will see you all on Monday!


Hope you can get something resolved with your car. There are just too many people out there everywhere that just don't want to do their jobs. I'd write that letter to Ford. There isn't anything that hate more than people who do crappy work, or don't do their work at all. Good luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Mustang Project - Phase 1 Complete *
> 
> Those of you who are on my Facebook page (Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art) or personal friends of mine, know that this has been a really crazy week. Besides finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel project (which is now available for pre-order),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running (or rather, driving) back and forth to get my 2003 Mustang completely renovated and restored. This has taken a LOT of my time and has been a lot of work, but I think I am in the home stretch.
> 
> I tell you all of this because I know many of you have come to expect daily posts from me. While I miss a day here and there, I usually make up for it with an array of projects following, or present the projects that Keith has been working on in the mean time. But between the long term (three week) process of developing the carousel and dragging Keith with me to drive me to drop off, pick up or get estimates for my car, we have both not been as productive in the creative department these past few weeks and I wanted to let you all know why.
> 
> Sometimes life gets in the way.
> 
> I wanted to share the process of the rebuild of my car because when I posted it on Facebook the other night, there seemed to be lots of interest. Those of you who know me know how much I have always loved cars (Mustangs in particular) and for the past 11 years, I have been driving my own 'dream car' of a 2003 Mustang GT convertible. I purchased it back in 2003 after an incredibly successful year selling my "Forest Leaf" series of scroll saw patterns. It took me six years to pay it off, and during that time I went through many hardships in my life. Throughout it all, I never missed a payment by even a day, and I look upon it as a representation of overcoming some of the most challenging times in my life.
> 
> I have kept the car pretty nice. Even though I had an accident with it just a few days before the last payment, I had it repaired and the interior is near mint. It has low miles (85K) for its age and engine and runs beautifully. I hope to keep it for many years to come.
> 
> But time has done a job on its exterior. I haven't always had the money to put it in storage in the winter, and as you can imagine, every year it has gone through some very brutal weather. This year was by far the worse to date. Even though I don't drive it from December until April, it suffered greatly.
> 
> The roof had began to leak a bit. I understand after 11 years, that is typical. The stretching and contraction of the vinyl over and over with the heat and cold extremes naturally wears the seams. Since I wanted to keep the car in good shape, I knew that I had no choice but to replace it as soon as possible.
> 
> Then there was the paint issue. The clear coat began blistering last year, and I had the header over the front windshield painted, but after another winter, there were many spots that a great amount of blistering was occuring. While the visible rust was only very minor, I realized that the salty ocean air had taken its toll and it was time to either paint the car or give up on it and get another.
> 
> I weighed the decision heavily, and decided on the repairs. Although they wouldn't be cheap, they would certainly be better than starting from scratch with another car. I cannot afford a new Mustang or any type of car so nice, and what I would wind up getting - even if I sold my car - would be a cheap, new(er) car that I wouldn't be happy with. So repar it was.
> 
> Finding reliable people to do the work was a huge challenge. I had gone to Ford in the autumn and tried to get an estimate to have them do the work. After spending over an hour having their people look it over, I was promised a full estimate over the winter so I could start work as soon as the snow melted.
> 
> They failed to contact me and I found myself calling repeatedly to try to get the estimate. To this day, I still don't have it.
> 
> I did find a gentleman who replaced tops and did upholsterer work. He had 25 years experience and from the time he called me, he was reliable and spot on with his work. He showed up when he said he would, followed up the next day, and gave a fair estimate. He explained everything in a way that we understood what we needed without being condescending. I had a good feeling about him and went with him and gave him the job.
> 
> I took the car over there on Wednesday which ate up half our day. He lived in the middle of the province, through roads I will call "less traveled". I was nervous, but when we got there, he was again professional and explained everything.
> 
> I picked up the car on Thursday and was thrilled with the result. The top looked beautiful and just like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in months, I was really encouraged at the outcome. I finally felt like I was doing the right thing. Phase 1 of the "Mustang Project" was complete!
> 
> In the mean time, I had lined up a shop in Halifax who would do the restoration. This as well was not an easy task and took a great deal of time. I looked at many, many ads from shops all over the province, but for one reason or another, they were ticked off the list.
> 
> Finally I found the website of a shop near the airport. It was called "Curtis Customs" and one thing that got my attention was they they offered shop tours one day a week. After reading through their site (which I understand is outdated a bit) and seeing their work, I decided to give them a call about a tour.
> 
> I talked to Curtis himself who answered the phone on a whim. His usual person was not there he said, and he picked it up as he walked by. I told him what I needed and he was professional, attentive and invited us to come and see what they did.
> 
> Long story short - last Saturday Keith and I took the ride out to take the shop tour and get the estimate. I was really impressed with not only the quality of the work, but the care and thoroughness that the team had. You could tell that these guys all LOVED what they were doing. Curtis told us that he doesn't even have his employees punch in, as they come and go as they feel fit and most of them are there many more hours than required. Some of them worked on their own cars on Saturdays or after hours. I have learned that people who love what they do tend to do a better job.
> 
> Their shop had many accolades under their belt. They had worked on cars of people such as Keifer Southerland, Jay Leno and ZZ Top. They won awards at car shows, too. I even heard that The Discrovery Channel is going to be filming a 16 part show on Curtis and his shop. When they explained the processes they they would follow when painting my car and showed the cars that they were working on, I was really impressed.
> 
> They offered what I consider a fair estimate and Curtis told me that if they found any 'surprises' (hidden rust, problems, etc.) it would be on them. Curtis did all his fabrication by hand, using a hammer and anvil. Seeing his craftsmanship was a thrill. These guys were old school and took pride in their work.
> 
> So I booked time with them and we agreed on the makeover. The car will look like new when it is done.
> 
> I have some 'before' photos of the paint issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While as you can see in the full body photos, the car still looks nice, when looking at the paint, you can see all the blistering. If unattended, it wouldn't be long before it would be filled with rust.
> 
> The trip to Halifax last week was certainly worth it. It takes us about three hours each way to travel, and eats up the entire day. But having someone who I feel will do quality work is certainly worth my time.
> 
> We left early yesterday and didn't get home until nearly 9pm. This time we needed to drive both cars there so we could leave the Mustang for the repairs. Curtis told me that they may not start for a week, but if they would as soon as they finished up a couple of jobs (wait time for major customizing is over 3 years now at his shop - "Simple" paint jobs such as mine with minor work is much quicker). It seems as if all things were aligned just right with this entire process.
> 
> Curtis told me he would be taking photos and sending them as they work. He wants me to see the process, and how thorough they are. I like that a lot. I am nervous, but now more excited than anything.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing this in my blog. In a way, it is about being creative, as Keith and I have been planning the graphics and colors that we will be having on the car. I pretty much knew the look I wanted, but as always, I appreciate Keith's input a great deal. I think it is going to be amazing!
> 
> I will continue to update you all if you are interested. Just let me know if you enjoy seeing this kind of thing. I know not everyone will like or appreciate it, but some of you will, and those that aren't interested can just take a 'day off' from reading.  I mentioned in the beginning when I started this blog that it would not only be about painting and woodworking, but also somewhat about my personal life. Sometimes in the past, those are the posts that I receive the most response from.
> 
> It is another sunny day here in Nova Scotia, albeit cool. I plan to get busy again with my carousel pattern writing as well as other projects that I am working on (YES - More are in the works!) I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather and I wish you all a lovely weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms out there! I will see you all on Monday!


I really think that it is in good hands at this point. I was given a timetable that is reasonable, and I can deal with that. Curtis Customs is going to start on it next Monday.

I am a patient person (see the post I wrote today!) and I can understand waiting. But going into Ford MONTHS ago and having to continually hound them and beg them to do a job is crazy. They aren't doing ME a favor. I am the one who is going to pay THEM to do the work! (NOT ANYMORE!)

Since I took them out of the equation, I feel much better. Sitting and waiting for them to return calls was a continual source of irritation for me for the past several months. Try as I did to be patient and not think of it, it bugged me. Especially every time it rained and the car had the small leak.

I finally reached the breaking point when the top guy called and said they were to call me. As I said - that was three weeks ago and after leaving messages, they STILL haven't called back. I would be a FOOL to throw more money in their direction.

Yes - a letter will be in the works. I promise to tell the end of the story. I doubt it will do anything, but I want to be heard. I am waiting though until my car is complete. I also have to consider that I may have to take my car back there at some point, as we live in a rural area and the choices are very limited. I have an independent mechanic, but if he ever retires I would be stuck. Also some things require the dealer. I am just going slowly at this point, as I have nothing more to lose.

Thanks as always for your thoughts. I appreciate your point of view very much.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience - Lessons from a Box of Thread*

I haven't always been the most patient person in the world. Like most people, when I was waiting for something to happen, I wanted it *now*. I didn't like the feeling of waiting for things once I had my mind made up. whether it be food I ordered at a restaurant, a package that I ordered through the mail, or even when I was sitting waiting for the doctor or dentist. I had places to go and things to do and I didn't want to spend my day (and waste my time) waiting.

But as I get older, I have learned not only to not mind waiting for things, but going so far as appreciating the time spent waiting as part of my journey through life.

Of course this doesn't apply to life and death situations - like when dealing with illness or injuries - but I am referring to everyday circumstances when not getting what we want the instant that we ask for has few consequences other than not being able to experience the instant gratification of "seeing/wanting/having" and all that goes with it. I believe that this is the case the vast majority of times.

There are many benefits to waiting for things. From giving ourselves a chance to think things through regarding certain situations to teaching us that our own wants, desires and needs are not always fulfilled instantly, waiting for something we desire plays an important role in our own socialization skills and teaches us how to better coexist with others in a civilized society. That may sound over technical to you and may be over-thinking things, but in today's world of "Me! Me! Me!" I think that the realization that there are other considerations besides ourselves and our own perspectives, and by realizing this and respecting it, we are better adjusted and more rounded as individuals. And that gives us a better sense of belonging and self worth.

Besides - the world is too big and has too many people for everyone to be first. While we may be number one in our own little corner of this planet, out in the real world, we are one of billions of people - each with their own desires and wants and sense of self. We can't all have everything available to us the second we decide that we want it or need it. Part of being a member of a civilized society is that there is some sense of order and that everyone needs to understand that taking turns is an important element to help the society function successfully. I think sometimes we forget these things.

So what has me thinking on this tangent this morning . . . ?

Lately, it has occurred to me that people really don't like waiting for anything. Being a quiet observer, I noticed that many of the complaints I have seen from people have been in regards to waiting for one thing or another. Supplies thorough the mail. Food at a restaurant. The line at the gas station or market. These are all things that require us to be patient.

In a world where we are teaching our children that they are the most important people in the world (maybe to us, but not so much to others with their own children) I wonder if this anxiousness and lack of patience is just a little bit of our own doing. After all, we train our kids from the day they are born that they are the center of the universe. Of course they are the center of our world, but as they grow and learn to socialize with others, I wonder if we didn't somehow miss the transition of adapting them from living within a small family unit where they are the center of attention to being in a large society with billions of others - many who have also been raised to think as they do - that they matter most. It is a fine line to walk, it seems. I suppose there is no clear cut right or wrong answer.

I am not trying to pick on anyone. It's just something that came to mind from the large amounts of people who I see on a daily basis that feel that things just don't happen fast enough. I can't tell if it was always this way and I am just noticing it now, or if it is something that has evolved over time, and finally got to a point where it could no longer be ignored. I am not sure.

Perhaps it is because over the past few months I have been waiting for some things myself. I usually consider myself pretty patient. I try to be considerate of others and be reasonable, but I admit that sometimes I run out of patience and the anxiousness gets the best of me.

There have been several things in my life that I have been waiting for. Some are minor and others were potentially life-changing. The anticipation of what is to come sometimes made it hard to be patient. Some of these include things such as clearing up a tax error that my accountant had made several years ago (in my favor, but I want it cleared nonetheless) to receiving my paperwork to remain in Canada (that took five years - it is done now, but the five year wait was excruciating.) to receiving a package of supplies that I ordered that took over six weeks to arrive. While all these incidences had different degrees of importance as far as my life's picture went, they all caused different levels of anxiety, and robbed me of some of my productivity and even my happiness to a small degree. I worried about each of them from time to time and when I did so, it sometimes prevented me from going about my day in a good and productive way. At times the worry even robbed me of my creativity. There was a point when I was awaiting my immigration paperwork that for many months, or even years I was nearly unable to function because of the concern it brought upon me. After all - how can you be creative when you have an anvil hanging over your head? It was nearly debilitating.

But everything did work out in the end. And after the years of waiting for things to happen (and the accompanying anxiety that waiting brought with it) I figured out that all that worry didn't make a bit of difference. What happened in the long run would have happened whether I worried about it or not. I look back upon that chapter in my life as one that was particularly educational. I learned a great deal from it. One of the most important lessons that I took with me was that the time and energy that I spent worrying could have been spent much better doing something productive. While there are circumstances when we need to take action and be interactive, there are many more we have in our lives that we need to let go and refocus on something positive and let things play out as they are supposed to. Worrying about things we cannot change is a waste of time. Therein lies the skill of "Patience."

I have a short story to tell (I know this is already a long post!) that I want to share with you. The reason I want to share is because I learned something from it. In itself it may not seem like a big deal, but that small amount of knowledge has the potential to be applied to many circumstances in my life, and I believe yours as well. It is a lesson in patience.

About six weeks ago I ordered some supplies for some projects I want to do. I had ordered from this company before, and they are located very far away, in South Africa. While they have stockists closer to me, I like to order from them direct because not only do they have the complete line of products to offer (the stockists do not), but they are a bit less expensive and I like to order directly from the designers whenever I can, as they gain the most profit that way and I want to see them around in the future.

Since it is a big deal for me to order from them (a little more expensive to ship) I try to do so only a couple of times a year, and the orders are large. I try to get everything at once so that the overall cost plus shipping is the lowest. This was a large order.

Preparing the order took me several weeks. Not only did I need to save up the money for the order, but I also didn't want to 'miss' anything that I may need. There were several correspondences between me and the company for several weeks before the order was actually placed. We wanted everything correct.

Long story short, once I placed the order, it was boxed up and shipped out within a day. I was given a tracking number and excited with the thought of having the supplies. They had some new items and I had so many ideas as to how to design with them. It was going to be great!

I watched the package through the tracking and within about three days, the tracking report said "left for destination country" and I knew I was close to receiving my goods. After a couple of days, I started to feel that wonderful anticipation every day when I got to the post office. After all - the package was sent via air mail and surely it would arrive within a week (it had to clear customs, etc.) But day after day passed and it didn't come. I checked the tracking and the last scan was on March 31st, when it left South Africa.

Around the second week of April, with no change in the status, I began to worry. I began to wonder if it was lost.

By the third week of April - still nothing. It wasn't until four weeks after the scan that I contacted the company. My contact there looked things up and all she saw was it was delayed, due to an air parcel strike in South Africa. She said they promised it would travel 'soon.'

I tried not to let it get to me, but I must admit it did. Those who I mentioned it to said I should demand my money back, but I didn't want to do that just yet. The company that sold the supplies was honorable and it wasn't really their fault. The package was insured, but that would take a long time to claim. Besides - I had nowhere else to get the supplies. I had to be patient.

There were times when I allowed it to make me cranky and upset. After all - I had wanted to make something for Mother's Day with the supplies and that was out of the question. There was also a great deal of money that was into them, and I had nothing to show for it. But I fought the urge to act on my disappointment and tried to refocus on something else. When I stopped allowing it to ruin my day, it actually made me feel better. I knew that if down the line I didn't receive the package, the company would make good on it. I tried to put myself into the position where I sent something to one of my customers and it got lost. It isn't always someone's fault.

You can probably guess the end of the story. On Friday, I finally saw movement on the tracking. The package had shown up in Montreal for customs clearance and was on its way to me. By Sunday it was in Halifax. Yesterday I picked it up.

When I opened the package, my initial enthusiasm returned instantly. The supplies are as beautiful and wonderful as I remembered. The materials amazing. I once again thought of all the wonderful creations that will come from them and I was once again in my 'happy place', as well as relieved. I can't wait to order again from the same company.

More importantly though, I learned something. It was something that I already knew, but perhaps I needed a reminder.

"Worrying about things we can't change is detrimental. Patience is a very valuable skill that we need to master."

I am glad I didn't jump off the handle or rant about this. Things happen. The world does NOT revolve around me (except in my cat's eyes - and maybe Keith's on a good day!) Consideration for all things and people involved is a far healthier way to handle things when they don't go just right. Not only does it alleviate a great deal of stress (that we put on OURSELVES, I must add!) but it makes you feel really good about yourself and how you reacted once the 'crisis' is resolved. That positive reinforcement will help you cope even better next time. I promise.

I learned this all from a little box of thread:










"Patience is a virtue."

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience - Lessons from a Box of Thread*
> 
> I haven't always been the most patient person in the world. Like most people, when I was waiting for something to happen, I wanted it *now*. I didn't like the feeling of waiting for things once I had my mind made up. whether it be food I ordered at a restaurant, a package that I ordered through the mail, or even when I was sitting waiting for the doctor or dentist. I had places to go and things to do and I didn't want to spend my day (and waste my time) waiting.
> 
> But as I get older, I have learned not only to not mind waiting for things, but going so far as appreciating the time spent waiting as part of my journey through life.
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply to life and death situations - like when dealing with illness or injuries - but I am referring to everyday circumstances when not getting what we want the instant that we ask for has few consequences other than not being able to experience the instant gratification of "seeing/wanting/having" and all that goes with it. I believe that this is the case the vast majority of times.
> 
> There are many benefits to waiting for things. From giving ourselves a chance to think things through regarding certain situations to teaching us that our own wants, desires and needs are not always fulfilled instantly, waiting for something we desire plays an important role in our own socialization skills and teaches us how to better coexist with others in a civilized society. That may sound over technical to you and may be over-thinking things, but in today's world of "Me! Me! Me!" I think that the realization that there are other considerations besides ourselves and our own perspectives, and by realizing this and respecting it, we are better adjusted and more rounded as individuals. And that gives us a better sense of belonging and self worth.
> 
> Besides - the world is too big and has too many people for everyone to be first. While we may be number one in our own little corner of this planet, out in the real world, we are one of billions of people - each with their own desires and wants and sense of self. We can't all have everything available to us the second we decide that we want it or need it. Part of being a member of a civilized society is that there is some sense of order and that everyone needs to understand that taking turns is an important element to help the society function successfully. I think sometimes we forget these things.
> 
> So what has me thinking on this tangent this morning . . . ?
> 
> Lately, it has occurred to me that people really don't like waiting for anything. Being a quiet observer, I noticed that many of the complaints I have seen from people have been in regards to waiting for one thing or another. Supplies thorough the mail. Food at a restaurant. The line at the gas station or market. These are all things that require us to be patient.
> 
> In a world where we are teaching our children that they are the most important people in the world (maybe to us, but not so much to others with their own children) I wonder if this anxiousness and lack of patience is just a little bit of our own doing. After all, we train our kids from the day they are born that they are the center of the universe. Of course they are the center of our world, but as they grow and learn to socialize with others, I wonder if we didn't somehow miss the transition of adapting them from living within a small family unit where they are the center of attention to being in a large society with billions of others - many who have also been raised to think as they do - that they matter most. It is a fine line to walk, it seems. I suppose there is no clear cut right or wrong answer.
> 
> I am not trying to pick on anyone. It's just something that came to mind from the large amounts of people who I see on a daily basis that feel that things just don't happen fast enough. I can't tell if it was always this way and I am just noticing it now, or if it is something that has evolved over time, and finally got to a point where it could no longer be ignored. I am not sure.
> 
> Perhaps it is because over the past few months I have been waiting for some things myself. I usually consider myself pretty patient. I try to be considerate of others and be reasonable, but I admit that sometimes I run out of patience and the anxiousness gets the best of me.
> 
> There have been several things in my life that I have been waiting for. Some are minor and others were potentially life-changing. The anticipation of what is to come sometimes made it hard to be patient. Some of these include things such as clearing up a tax error that my accountant had made several years ago (in my favor, but I want it cleared nonetheless) to receiving my paperwork to remain in Canada (that took five years - it is done now, but the five year wait was excruciating.) to receiving a package of supplies that I ordered that took over six weeks to arrive. While all these incidences had different degrees of importance as far as my life's picture went, they all caused different levels of anxiety, and robbed me of some of my productivity and even my happiness to a small degree. I worried about each of them from time to time and when I did so, it sometimes prevented me from going about my day in a good and productive way. At times the worry even robbed me of my creativity. There was a point when I was awaiting my immigration paperwork that for many months, or even years I was nearly unable to function because of the concern it brought upon me. After all - how can you be creative when you have an anvil hanging over your head? It was nearly debilitating.
> 
> But everything did work out in the end. And after the years of waiting for things to happen (and the accompanying anxiety that waiting brought with it) I figured out that all that worry didn't make a bit of difference. What happened in the long run would have happened whether I worried about it or not. I look back upon that chapter in my life as one that was particularly educational. I learned a great deal from it. One of the most important lessons that I took with me was that the time and energy that I spent worrying could have been spent much better doing something productive. While there are circumstances when we need to take action and be interactive, there are many more we have in our lives that we need to let go and refocus on something positive and let things play out as they are supposed to. Worrying about things we cannot change is a waste of time. Therein lies the skill of "Patience."
> 
> I have a short story to tell (I know this is already a long post!) that I want to share with you. The reason I want to share is because I learned something from it. In itself it may not seem like a big deal, but that small amount of knowledge has the potential to be applied to many circumstances in my life, and I believe yours as well. It is a lesson in patience.
> 
> About six weeks ago I ordered some supplies for some projects I want to do. I had ordered from this company before, and they are located very far away, in South Africa. While they have stockists closer to me, I like to order from them direct because not only do they have the complete line of products to offer (the stockists do not), but they are a bit less expensive and I like to order directly from the designers whenever I can, as they gain the most profit that way and I want to see them around in the future.
> 
> Since it is a big deal for me to order from them (a little more expensive to ship) I try to do so only a couple of times a year, and the orders are large. I try to get everything at once so that the overall cost plus shipping is the lowest. This was a large order.
> 
> Preparing the order took me several weeks. Not only did I need to save up the money for the order, but I also didn't want to 'miss' anything that I may need. There were several correspondences between me and the company for several weeks before the order was actually placed. We wanted everything correct.
> 
> Long story short, once I placed the order, it was boxed up and shipped out within a day. I was given a tracking number and excited with the thought of having the supplies. They had some new items and I had so many ideas as to how to design with them. It was going to be great!
> 
> I watched the package through the tracking and within about three days, the tracking report said "left for destination country" and I knew I was close to receiving my goods. After a couple of days, I started to feel that wonderful anticipation every day when I got to the post office. After all - the package was sent via air mail and surely it would arrive within a week (it had to clear customs, etc.) But day after day passed and it didn't come. I checked the tracking and the last scan was on March 31st, when it left South Africa.
> 
> Around the second week of April, with no change in the status, I began to worry. I began to wonder if it was lost.
> 
> By the third week of April - still nothing. It wasn't until four weeks after the scan that I contacted the company. My contact there looked things up and all she saw was it was delayed, due to an air parcel strike in South Africa. She said they promised it would travel 'soon.'
> 
> I tried not to let it get to me, but I must admit it did. Those who I mentioned it to said I should demand my money back, but I didn't want to do that just yet. The company that sold the supplies was honorable and it wasn't really their fault. The package was insured, but that would take a long time to claim. Besides - I had nowhere else to get the supplies. I had to be patient.
> 
> There were times when I allowed it to make me cranky and upset. After all - I had wanted to make something for Mother's Day with the supplies and that was out of the question. There was also a great deal of money that was into them, and I had nothing to show for it. But I fought the urge to act on my disappointment and tried to refocus on something else. When I stopped allowing it to ruin my day, it actually made me feel better. I knew that if down the line I didn't receive the package, the company would make good on it. I tried to put myself into the position where I sent something to one of my customers and it got lost. It isn't always someone's fault.
> 
> You can probably guess the end of the story. On Friday, I finally saw movement on the tracking. The package had shown up in Montreal for customs clearance and was on its way to me. By Sunday it was in Halifax. Yesterday I picked it up.
> 
> When I opened the package, my initial enthusiasm returned instantly. The supplies are as beautiful and wonderful as I remembered. The materials amazing. I once again thought of all the wonderful creations that will come from them and I was once again in my 'happy place', as well as relieved. I can't wait to order again from the same company.
> 
> More importantly though, I learned something. It was something that I already knew, but perhaps I needed a reminder.
> 
> "Worrying about things we can't change is detrimental. Patience is a very valuable skill that we need to master."
> 
> I am glad I didn't jump off the handle or rant about this. Things happen. The world does NOT revolve around me (except in my cat's eyes - and maybe Keith's on a good day!) Consideration for all things and people involved is a far healthier way to handle things when they don't go just right. Not only does it alleviate a great deal of stress (that we put on OURSELVES, I must add!) but it makes you feel really good about yourself and how you reacted once the 'crisis' is resolved. That positive reinforcement will help you cope even better next time. I promise.
> 
> I learned this all from a little box of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Patience is a virtue."
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Looks like those supplies were well worth the wait. I see another embroidery project being created  The colours in threads and braids are beautiful. Looking forward to seeing how you use them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience - Lessons from a Box of Thread*
> 
> I haven't always been the most patient person in the world. Like most people, when I was waiting for something to happen, I wanted it *now*. I didn't like the feeling of waiting for things once I had my mind made up. whether it be food I ordered at a restaurant, a package that I ordered through the mail, or even when I was sitting waiting for the doctor or dentist. I had places to go and things to do and I didn't want to spend my day (and waste my time) waiting.
> 
> But as I get older, I have learned not only to not mind waiting for things, but going so far as appreciating the time spent waiting as part of my journey through life.
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply to life and death situations - like when dealing with illness or injuries - but I am referring to everyday circumstances when not getting what we want the instant that we ask for has few consequences other than not being able to experience the instant gratification of "seeing/wanting/having" and all that goes with it. I believe that this is the case the vast majority of times.
> 
> There are many benefits to waiting for things. From giving ourselves a chance to think things through regarding certain situations to teaching us that our own wants, desires and needs are not always fulfilled instantly, waiting for something we desire plays an important role in our own socialization skills and teaches us how to better coexist with others in a civilized society. That may sound over technical to you and may be over-thinking things, but in today's world of "Me! Me! Me!" I think that the realization that there are other considerations besides ourselves and our own perspectives, and by realizing this and respecting it, we are better adjusted and more rounded as individuals. And that gives us a better sense of belonging and self worth.
> 
> Besides - the world is too big and has too many people for everyone to be first. While we may be number one in our own little corner of this planet, out in the real world, we are one of billions of people - each with their own desires and wants and sense of self. We can't all have everything available to us the second we decide that we want it or need it. Part of being a member of a civilized society is that there is some sense of order and that everyone needs to understand that taking turns is an important element to help the society function successfully. I think sometimes we forget these things.
> 
> So what has me thinking on this tangent this morning . . . ?
> 
> Lately, it has occurred to me that people really don't like waiting for anything. Being a quiet observer, I noticed that many of the complaints I have seen from people have been in regards to waiting for one thing or another. Supplies thorough the mail. Food at a restaurant. The line at the gas station or market. These are all things that require us to be patient.
> 
> In a world where we are teaching our children that they are the most important people in the world (maybe to us, but not so much to others with their own children) I wonder if this anxiousness and lack of patience is just a little bit of our own doing. After all, we train our kids from the day they are born that they are the center of the universe. Of course they are the center of our world, but as they grow and learn to socialize with others, I wonder if we didn't somehow miss the transition of adapting them from living within a small family unit where they are the center of attention to being in a large society with billions of others - many who have also been raised to think as they do - that they matter most. It is a fine line to walk, it seems. I suppose there is no clear cut right or wrong answer.
> 
> I am not trying to pick on anyone. It's just something that came to mind from the large amounts of people who I see on a daily basis that feel that things just don't happen fast enough. I can't tell if it was always this way and I am just noticing it now, or if it is something that has evolved over time, and finally got to a point where it could no longer be ignored. I am not sure.
> 
> Perhaps it is because over the past few months I have been waiting for some things myself. I usually consider myself pretty patient. I try to be considerate of others and be reasonable, but I admit that sometimes I run out of patience and the anxiousness gets the best of me.
> 
> There have been several things in my life that I have been waiting for. Some are minor and others were potentially life-changing. The anticipation of what is to come sometimes made it hard to be patient. Some of these include things such as clearing up a tax error that my accountant had made several years ago (in my favor, but I want it cleared nonetheless) to receiving my paperwork to remain in Canada (that took five years - it is done now, but the five year wait was excruciating.) to receiving a package of supplies that I ordered that took over six weeks to arrive. While all these incidences had different degrees of importance as far as my life's picture went, they all caused different levels of anxiety, and robbed me of some of my productivity and even my happiness to a small degree. I worried about each of them from time to time and when I did so, it sometimes prevented me from going about my day in a good and productive way. At times the worry even robbed me of my creativity. There was a point when I was awaiting my immigration paperwork that for many months, or even years I was nearly unable to function because of the concern it brought upon me. After all - how can you be creative when you have an anvil hanging over your head? It was nearly debilitating.
> 
> But everything did work out in the end. And after the years of waiting for things to happen (and the accompanying anxiety that waiting brought with it) I figured out that all that worry didn't make a bit of difference. What happened in the long run would have happened whether I worried about it or not. I look back upon that chapter in my life as one that was particularly educational. I learned a great deal from it. One of the most important lessons that I took with me was that the time and energy that I spent worrying could have been spent much better doing something productive. While there are circumstances when we need to take action and be interactive, there are many more we have in our lives that we need to let go and refocus on something positive and let things play out as they are supposed to. Worrying about things we cannot change is a waste of time. Therein lies the skill of "Patience."
> 
> I have a short story to tell (I know this is already a long post!) that I want to share with you. The reason I want to share is because I learned something from it. In itself it may not seem like a big deal, but that small amount of knowledge has the potential to be applied to many circumstances in my life, and I believe yours as well. It is a lesson in patience.
> 
> About six weeks ago I ordered some supplies for some projects I want to do. I had ordered from this company before, and they are located very far away, in South Africa. While they have stockists closer to me, I like to order from them direct because not only do they have the complete line of products to offer (the stockists do not), but they are a bit less expensive and I like to order directly from the designers whenever I can, as they gain the most profit that way and I want to see them around in the future.
> 
> Since it is a big deal for me to order from them (a little more expensive to ship) I try to do so only a couple of times a year, and the orders are large. I try to get everything at once so that the overall cost plus shipping is the lowest. This was a large order.
> 
> Preparing the order took me several weeks. Not only did I need to save up the money for the order, but I also didn't want to 'miss' anything that I may need. There were several correspondences between me and the company for several weeks before the order was actually placed. We wanted everything correct.
> 
> Long story short, once I placed the order, it was boxed up and shipped out within a day. I was given a tracking number and excited with the thought of having the supplies. They had some new items and I had so many ideas as to how to design with them. It was going to be great!
> 
> I watched the package through the tracking and within about three days, the tracking report said "left for destination country" and I knew I was close to receiving my goods. After a couple of days, I started to feel that wonderful anticipation every day when I got to the post office. After all - the package was sent via air mail and surely it would arrive within a week (it had to clear customs, etc.) But day after day passed and it didn't come. I checked the tracking and the last scan was on March 31st, when it left South Africa.
> 
> Around the second week of April, with no change in the status, I began to worry. I began to wonder if it was lost.
> 
> By the third week of April - still nothing. It wasn't until four weeks after the scan that I contacted the company. My contact there looked things up and all she saw was it was delayed, due to an air parcel strike in South Africa. She said they promised it would travel 'soon.'
> 
> I tried not to let it get to me, but I must admit it did. Those who I mentioned it to said I should demand my money back, but I didn't want to do that just yet. The company that sold the supplies was honorable and it wasn't really their fault. The package was insured, but that would take a long time to claim. Besides - I had nowhere else to get the supplies. I had to be patient.
> 
> There were times when I allowed it to make me cranky and upset. After all - I had wanted to make something for Mother's Day with the supplies and that was out of the question. There was also a great deal of money that was into them, and I had nothing to show for it. But I fought the urge to act on my disappointment and tried to refocus on something else. When I stopped allowing it to ruin my day, it actually made me feel better. I knew that if down the line I didn't receive the package, the company would make good on it. I tried to put myself into the position where I sent something to one of my customers and it got lost. It isn't always someone's fault.
> 
> You can probably guess the end of the story. On Friday, I finally saw movement on the tracking. The package had shown up in Montreal for customs clearance and was on its way to me. By Sunday it was in Halifax. Yesterday I picked it up.
> 
> When I opened the package, my initial enthusiasm returned instantly. The supplies are as beautiful and wonderful as I remembered. The materials amazing. I once again thought of all the wonderful creations that will come from them and I was once again in my 'happy place', as well as relieved. I can't wait to order again from the same company.
> 
> More importantly though, I learned something. It was something that I already knew, but perhaps I needed a reminder.
> 
> "Worrying about things we can't change is detrimental. Patience is a very valuable skill that we need to master."
> 
> I am glad I didn't jump off the handle or rant about this. Things happen. The world does NOT revolve around me (except in my cat's eyes - and maybe Keith's on a good day!) Consideration for all things and people involved is a far healthier way to handle things when they don't go just right. Not only does it alleviate a great deal of stress (that we put on OURSELVES, I must add!) but it makes you feel really good about yourself and how you reacted once the 'crisis' is resolved. That positive reinforcement will help you cope even better next time. I promise.
> 
> I learned this all from a little box of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Patience is a virtue."
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Good day, Anna! Yes - the box was filled with beautiful hand dyed silk threads and ribbons. Each coil of thread is a skein of either perle cotton or six stranded silk. The back row is all silk ribbon and the packages in the back are hand dyed fabric for silk flower. They are truly amazing! I certainly look forward to making many special things in my spare time. I can't wait to start. 

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience - Lessons from a Box of Thread*
> 
> I haven't always been the most patient person in the world. Like most people, when I was waiting for something to happen, I wanted it *now*. I didn't like the feeling of waiting for things once I had my mind made up. whether it be food I ordered at a restaurant, a package that I ordered through the mail, or even when I was sitting waiting for the doctor or dentist. I had places to go and things to do and I didn't want to spend my day (and waste my time) waiting.
> 
> But as I get older, I have learned not only to not mind waiting for things, but going so far as appreciating the time spent waiting as part of my journey through life.
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply to life and death situations - like when dealing with illness or injuries - but I am referring to everyday circumstances when not getting what we want the instant that we ask for has few consequences other than not being able to experience the instant gratification of "seeing/wanting/having" and all that goes with it. I believe that this is the case the vast majority of times.
> 
> There are many benefits to waiting for things. From giving ourselves a chance to think things through regarding certain situations to teaching us that our own wants, desires and needs are not always fulfilled instantly, waiting for something we desire plays an important role in our own socialization skills and teaches us how to better coexist with others in a civilized society. That may sound over technical to you and may be over-thinking things, but in today's world of "Me! Me! Me!" I think that the realization that there are other considerations besides ourselves and our own perspectives, and by realizing this and respecting it, we are better adjusted and more rounded as individuals. And that gives us a better sense of belonging and self worth.
> 
> Besides - the world is too big and has too many people for everyone to be first. While we may be number one in our own little corner of this planet, out in the real world, we are one of billions of people - each with their own desires and wants and sense of self. We can't all have everything available to us the second we decide that we want it or need it. Part of being a member of a civilized society is that there is some sense of order and that everyone needs to understand that taking turns is an important element to help the society function successfully. I think sometimes we forget these things.
> 
> So what has me thinking on this tangent this morning . . . ?
> 
> Lately, it has occurred to me that people really don't like waiting for anything. Being a quiet observer, I noticed that many of the complaints I have seen from people have been in regards to waiting for one thing or another. Supplies thorough the mail. Food at a restaurant. The line at the gas station or market. These are all things that require us to be patient.
> 
> In a world where we are teaching our children that they are the most important people in the world (maybe to us, but not so much to others with their own children) I wonder if this anxiousness and lack of patience is just a little bit of our own doing. After all, we train our kids from the day they are born that they are the center of the universe. Of course they are the center of our world, but as they grow and learn to socialize with others, I wonder if we didn't somehow miss the transition of adapting them from living within a small family unit where they are the center of attention to being in a large society with billions of others - many who have also been raised to think as they do - that they matter most. It is a fine line to walk, it seems. I suppose there is no clear cut right or wrong answer.
> 
> I am not trying to pick on anyone. It's just something that came to mind from the large amounts of people who I see on a daily basis that feel that things just don't happen fast enough. I can't tell if it was always this way and I am just noticing it now, or if it is something that has evolved over time, and finally got to a point where it could no longer be ignored. I am not sure.
> 
> Perhaps it is because over the past few months I have been waiting for some things myself. I usually consider myself pretty patient. I try to be considerate of others and be reasonable, but I admit that sometimes I run out of patience and the anxiousness gets the best of me.
> 
> There have been several things in my life that I have been waiting for. Some are minor and others were potentially life-changing. The anticipation of what is to come sometimes made it hard to be patient. Some of these include things such as clearing up a tax error that my accountant had made several years ago (in my favor, but I want it cleared nonetheless) to receiving my paperwork to remain in Canada (that took five years - it is done now, but the five year wait was excruciating.) to receiving a package of supplies that I ordered that took over six weeks to arrive. While all these incidences had different degrees of importance as far as my life's picture went, they all caused different levels of anxiety, and robbed me of some of my productivity and even my happiness to a small degree. I worried about each of them from time to time and when I did so, it sometimes prevented me from going about my day in a good and productive way. At times the worry even robbed me of my creativity. There was a point when I was awaiting my immigration paperwork that for many months, or even years I was nearly unable to function because of the concern it brought upon me. After all - how can you be creative when you have an anvil hanging over your head? It was nearly debilitating.
> 
> But everything did work out in the end. And after the years of waiting for things to happen (and the accompanying anxiety that waiting brought with it) I figured out that all that worry didn't make a bit of difference. What happened in the long run would have happened whether I worried about it or not. I look back upon that chapter in my life as one that was particularly educational. I learned a great deal from it. One of the most important lessons that I took with me was that the time and energy that I spent worrying could have been spent much better doing something productive. While there are circumstances when we need to take action and be interactive, there are many more we have in our lives that we need to let go and refocus on something positive and let things play out as they are supposed to. Worrying about things we cannot change is a waste of time. Therein lies the skill of "Patience."
> 
> I have a short story to tell (I know this is already a long post!) that I want to share with you. The reason I want to share is because I learned something from it. In itself it may not seem like a big deal, but that small amount of knowledge has the potential to be applied to many circumstances in my life, and I believe yours as well. It is a lesson in patience.
> 
> About six weeks ago I ordered some supplies for some projects I want to do. I had ordered from this company before, and they are located very far away, in South Africa. While they have stockists closer to me, I like to order from them direct because not only do they have the complete line of products to offer (the stockists do not), but they are a bit less expensive and I like to order directly from the designers whenever I can, as they gain the most profit that way and I want to see them around in the future.
> 
> Since it is a big deal for me to order from them (a little more expensive to ship) I try to do so only a couple of times a year, and the orders are large. I try to get everything at once so that the overall cost plus shipping is the lowest. This was a large order.
> 
> Preparing the order took me several weeks. Not only did I need to save up the money for the order, but I also didn't want to 'miss' anything that I may need. There were several correspondences between me and the company for several weeks before the order was actually placed. We wanted everything correct.
> 
> Long story short, once I placed the order, it was boxed up and shipped out within a day. I was given a tracking number and excited with the thought of having the supplies. They had some new items and I had so many ideas as to how to design with them. It was going to be great!
> 
> I watched the package through the tracking and within about three days, the tracking report said "left for destination country" and I knew I was close to receiving my goods. After a couple of days, I started to feel that wonderful anticipation every day when I got to the post office. After all - the package was sent via air mail and surely it would arrive within a week (it had to clear customs, etc.) But day after day passed and it didn't come. I checked the tracking and the last scan was on March 31st, when it left South Africa.
> 
> Around the second week of April, with no change in the status, I began to worry. I began to wonder if it was lost.
> 
> By the third week of April - still nothing. It wasn't until four weeks after the scan that I contacted the company. My contact there looked things up and all she saw was it was delayed, due to an air parcel strike in South Africa. She said they promised it would travel 'soon.'
> 
> I tried not to let it get to me, but I must admit it did. Those who I mentioned it to said I should demand my money back, but I didn't want to do that just yet. The company that sold the supplies was honorable and it wasn't really their fault. The package was insured, but that would take a long time to claim. Besides - I had nowhere else to get the supplies. I had to be patient.
> 
> There were times when I allowed it to make me cranky and upset. After all - I had wanted to make something for Mother's Day with the supplies and that was out of the question. There was also a great deal of money that was into them, and I had nothing to show for it. But I fought the urge to act on my disappointment and tried to refocus on something else. When I stopped allowing it to ruin my day, it actually made me feel better. I knew that if down the line I didn't receive the package, the company would make good on it. I tried to put myself into the position where I sent something to one of my customers and it got lost. It isn't always someone's fault.
> 
> You can probably guess the end of the story. On Friday, I finally saw movement on the tracking. The package had shown up in Montreal for customs clearance and was on its way to me. By Sunday it was in Halifax. Yesterday I picked it up.
> 
> When I opened the package, my initial enthusiasm returned instantly. The supplies are as beautiful and wonderful as I remembered. The materials amazing. I once again thought of all the wonderful creations that will come from them and I was once again in my 'happy place', as well as relieved. I can't wait to order again from the same company.
> 
> More importantly though, I learned something. It was something that I already knew, but perhaps I needed a reminder.
> 
> "Worrying about things we can't change is detrimental. Patience is a very valuable skill that we need to master."
> 
> I am glad I didn't jump off the handle or rant about this. Things happen. The world does NOT revolve around me (except in my cat's eyes - and maybe Keith's on a good day!) Consideration for all things and people involved is a far healthier way to handle things when they don't go just right. Not only does it alleviate a great deal of stress (that we put on OURSELVES, I must add!) but it makes you feel really good about yourself and how you reacted once the 'crisis' is resolved. That positive reinforcement will help you cope even better next time. I promise.
> 
> I learned this all from a little box of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Patience is a virtue."
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Glad it worked out for you . . . finally.
I'm not sure where this came from, but here's one definition re "worry" . . .
"*Worrying is using your imagination to create something you don't want.*" 
Possibly a thought for a scrolled sign?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience - Lessons from a Box of Thread*
> 
> I haven't always been the most patient person in the world. Like most people, when I was waiting for something to happen, I wanted it *now*. I didn't like the feeling of waiting for things once I had my mind made up. whether it be food I ordered at a restaurant, a package that I ordered through the mail, or even when I was sitting waiting for the doctor or dentist. I had places to go and things to do and I didn't want to spend my day (and waste my time) waiting.
> 
> But as I get older, I have learned not only to not mind waiting for things, but going so far as appreciating the time spent waiting as part of my journey through life.
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply to life and death situations - like when dealing with illness or injuries - but I am referring to everyday circumstances when not getting what we want the instant that we ask for has few consequences other than not being able to experience the instant gratification of "seeing/wanting/having" and all that goes with it. I believe that this is the case the vast majority of times.
> 
> There are many benefits to waiting for things. From giving ourselves a chance to think things through regarding certain situations to teaching us that our own wants, desires and needs are not always fulfilled instantly, waiting for something we desire plays an important role in our own socialization skills and teaches us how to better coexist with others in a civilized society. That may sound over technical to you and may be over-thinking things, but in today's world of "Me! Me! Me!" I think that the realization that there are other considerations besides ourselves and our own perspectives, and by realizing this and respecting it, we are better adjusted and more rounded as individuals. And that gives us a better sense of belonging and self worth.
> 
> Besides - the world is too big and has too many people for everyone to be first. While we may be number one in our own little corner of this planet, out in the real world, we are one of billions of people - each with their own desires and wants and sense of self. We can't all have everything available to us the second we decide that we want it or need it. Part of being a member of a civilized society is that there is some sense of order and that everyone needs to understand that taking turns is an important element to help the society function successfully. I think sometimes we forget these things.
> 
> So what has me thinking on this tangent this morning . . . ?
> 
> Lately, it has occurred to me that people really don't like waiting for anything. Being a quiet observer, I noticed that many of the complaints I have seen from people have been in regards to waiting for one thing or another. Supplies thorough the mail. Food at a restaurant. The line at the gas station or market. These are all things that require us to be patient.
> 
> In a world where we are teaching our children that they are the most important people in the world (maybe to us, but not so much to others with their own children) I wonder if this anxiousness and lack of patience is just a little bit of our own doing. After all, we train our kids from the day they are born that they are the center of the universe. Of course they are the center of our world, but as they grow and learn to socialize with others, I wonder if we didn't somehow miss the transition of adapting them from living within a small family unit where they are the center of attention to being in a large society with billions of others - many who have also been raised to think as they do - that they matter most. It is a fine line to walk, it seems. I suppose there is no clear cut right or wrong answer.
> 
> I am not trying to pick on anyone. It's just something that came to mind from the large amounts of people who I see on a daily basis that feel that things just don't happen fast enough. I can't tell if it was always this way and I am just noticing it now, or if it is something that has evolved over time, and finally got to a point where it could no longer be ignored. I am not sure.
> 
> Perhaps it is because over the past few months I have been waiting for some things myself. I usually consider myself pretty patient. I try to be considerate of others and be reasonable, but I admit that sometimes I run out of patience and the anxiousness gets the best of me.
> 
> There have been several things in my life that I have been waiting for. Some are minor and others were potentially life-changing. The anticipation of what is to come sometimes made it hard to be patient. Some of these include things such as clearing up a tax error that my accountant had made several years ago (in my favor, but I want it cleared nonetheless) to receiving my paperwork to remain in Canada (that took five years - it is done now, but the five year wait was excruciating.) to receiving a package of supplies that I ordered that took over six weeks to arrive. While all these incidences had different degrees of importance as far as my life's picture went, they all caused different levels of anxiety, and robbed me of some of my productivity and even my happiness to a small degree. I worried about each of them from time to time and when I did so, it sometimes prevented me from going about my day in a good and productive way. At times the worry even robbed me of my creativity. There was a point when I was awaiting my immigration paperwork that for many months, or even years I was nearly unable to function because of the concern it brought upon me. After all - how can you be creative when you have an anvil hanging over your head? It was nearly debilitating.
> 
> But everything did work out in the end. And after the years of waiting for things to happen (and the accompanying anxiety that waiting brought with it) I figured out that all that worry didn't make a bit of difference. What happened in the long run would have happened whether I worried about it or not. I look back upon that chapter in my life as one that was particularly educational. I learned a great deal from it. One of the most important lessons that I took with me was that the time and energy that I spent worrying could have been spent much better doing something productive. While there are circumstances when we need to take action and be interactive, there are many more we have in our lives that we need to let go and refocus on something positive and let things play out as they are supposed to. Worrying about things we cannot change is a waste of time. Therein lies the skill of "Patience."
> 
> I have a short story to tell (I know this is already a long post!) that I want to share with you. The reason I want to share is because I learned something from it. In itself it may not seem like a big deal, but that small amount of knowledge has the potential to be applied to many circumstances in my life, and I believe yours as well. It is a lesson in patience.
> 
> About six weeks ago I ordered some supplies for some projects I want to do. I had ordered from this company before, and they are located very far away, in South Africa. While they have stockists closer to me, I like to order from them direct because not only do they have the complete line of products to offer (the stockists do not), but they are a bit less expensive and I like to order directly from the designers whenever I can, as they gain the most profit that way and I want to see them around in the future.
> 
> Since it is a big deal for me to order from them (a little more expensive to ship) I try to do so only a couple of times a year, and the orders are large. I try to get everything at once so that the overall cost plus shipping is the lowest. This was a large order.
> 
> Preparing the order took me several weeks. Not only did I need to save up the money for the order, but I also didn't want to 'miss' anything that I may need. There were several correspondences between me and the company for several weeks before the order was actually placed. We wanted everything correct.
> 
> Long story short, once I placed the order, it was boxed up and shipped out within a day. I was given a tracking number and excited with the thought of having the supplies. They had some new items and I had so many ideas as to how to design with them. It was going to be great!
> 
> I watched the package through the tracking and within about three days, the tracking report said "left for destination country" and I knew I was close to receiving my goods. After a couple of days, I started to feel that wonderful anticipation every day when I got to the post office. After all - the package was sent via air mail and surely it would arrive within a week (it had to clear customs, etc.) But day after day passed and it didn't come. I checked the tracking and the last scan was on March 31st, when it left South Africa.
> 
> Around the second week of April, with no change in the status, I began to worry. I began to wonder if it was lost.
> 
> By the third week of April - still nothing. It wasn't until four weeks after the scan that I contacted the company. My contact there looked things up and all she saw was it was delayed, due to an air parcel strike in South Africa. She said they promised it would travel 'soon.'
> 
> I tried not to let it get to me, but I must admit it did. Those who I mentioned it to said I should demand my money back, but I didn't want to do that just yet. The company that sold the supplies was honorable and it wasn't really their fault. The package was insured, but that would take a long time to claim. Besides - I had nowhere else to get the supplies. I had to be patient.
> 
> There were times when I allowed it to make me cranky and upset. After all - I had wanted to make something for Mother's Day with the supplies and that was out of the question. There was also a great deal of money that was into them, and I had nothing to show for it. But I fought the urge to act on my disappointment and tried to refocus on something else. When I stopped allowing it to ruin my day, it actually made me feel better. I knew that if down the line I didn't receive the package, the company would make good on it. I tried to put myself into the position where I sent something to one of my customers and it got lost. It isn't always someone's fault.
> 
> You can probably guess the end of the story. On Friday, I finally saw movement on the tracking. The package had shown up in Montreal for customs clearance and was on its way to me. By Sunday it was in Halifax. Yesterday I picked it up.
> 
> When I opened the package, my initial enthusiasm returned instantly. The supplies are as beautiful and wonderful as I remembered. The materials amazing. I once again thought of all the wonderful creations that will come from them and I was once again in my 'happy place', as well as relieved. I can't wait to order again from the same company.
> 
> More importantly though, I learned something. It was something that I already knew, but perhaps I needed a reminder.
> 
> "Worrying about things we can't change is detrimental. Patience is a very valuable skill that we need to master."
> 
> I am glad I didn't jump off the handle or rant about this. Things happen. The world does NOT revolve around me (except in my cat's eyes - and maybe Keith's on a good day!) Consideration for all things and people involved is a far healthier way to handle things when they don't go just right. Not only does it alleviate a great deal of stress (that we put on OURSELVES, I must add!) but it makes you feel really good about yourself and how you reacted once the 'crisis' is resolved. That positive reinforcement will help you cope even better next time. I promise.
> 
> I learned this all from a little box of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Patience is a virtue."
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


I like that a lot, John.  It certainly is a good path to follow. If only we remember it in the moment we are caught up in everything!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Technical Drawing*

These past several days (as well as the next several days to follow) will be focused on completing the pattern for my SLDP238 Haunted Carousel. Even though the project was completed last week, the process of creating a comprehensive and workable pattern is just as involved - if not more so - than making the actual project itself.

We all have our own methods of doing things. For me, thinking up and creating a design is just one element of the designing process. I think that how the pattern is presented can make or break a design, and even a business. After all, the purpose of designing patterns is so that we can teach others to recreate items that we design easily and efficiently. In my years of crafting in all kinds of media, I have witnessed both wonderful and comprehensive patterns that make me want to do more, and patterns that have been lacking in many of the basic instructions which make me question myself as to why I would want to spend time doing the particular craft in the first place. I think that one of the most frustrating things as a crafter is to fall in love with a particular project or design and purchase the pattern only to find that the instructions are vague and incomplete. It is very disappointing.

For that reason, I try to write every pattern as if I am writing to someone completely new to the process. Since my audience is vast and those using my patterns have a wide range of skills and experience, I think that the safe bet is to include all the instructions needed to complete the project at a level that even a newer crafter will understand. This is in no way meant to be condescending to those who are more experienced. I try to present things in a way so that if one feels that they already know a particular step of the process or have a way of doing a particular step that they feel more comfortable with, they can easily skip that step and pick up on the next one. That way no one is left out and everyone is happy.

It is for this reason that I regard every pattern as a lesson, and hopefully things go easy for everyone who tries my patterns. Maybe people learn something along the way.

As you can imagine, the carousel pattern is complex. I have spent the last several days redrawing every element that is included. While I may use rough drawings when I am creating the prototype, I know that over the course of building the project, some things change and therefore even though I had preliminary drawings to start with, by the time the piece was done nearly everything needed to be drawn once again - only this time to match my prototype exactly.

This is especially true when I make painting patterns. My usual method of designing is sketch, paint and redraw the line work for the pattern. I nearly always change elements as I am painting something and a pet peeve of mine is when the final photograph of the project doesn't match the pattern exactly in a pattern. To me, it leads to confusion and frustration. I know it bothers a great deal of my fellow painters as well.

I was happy to finish up the line work and drawings for my carousel pattern yesterday. In the end, the line drawings consist of 27 pages. This was, in part because there were several large parts to the carousel which needed to be divided and shown on several pages. I also wanted to provide both a left and right side view of all the carousel pieces so that painting both sides of the pieces would find it easy. I tried to think of everything.

Here is a photo of my art boards in my Illustrator program:










While it may have seemed to me like I was moving slow on this, when I looked at this screen and saw the work that I accomplished, I felt pretty good. While it is a lot of pages, it will make everything really easy for my customers whether they are painting the carousel pieces from a kit or building it from scratch. I want the pattern to be something that I am really proud of.

Of course, there will be some last minute adjustments as I finish up. That is always the case. But I feel that I put down a good base and like the finished carousel iteslf, this pattern will be a 'masterpiece'.

I will keep it short today and get to work early. I am really pleased that so many people pre-ordered the kit, and I am also glad that they are patient about the pattern. I think most of them realize that by me taking a little time now to make sure the pattern is right, it will save them time in the long run and make their experience making the carousel fun and enjoyable. I hope so anyway.

The sun is now fully up and it is going to be an absolutely beautiful day. After a couple of days of overcast skies and rain, seeing the brilliant blue sky and feeling the warm air is refreshing. It is already a wonderful day!

Today I get to start the actual writing process for my pattern. I took many photos along the way and I think it will fall together nicely. I look forward to finally finishing up and then I can start cutting kits. I am still waiting for some magnets to be delivered, but they should be here by the time I am ready for them. It is all falling into place nicely.

I wish you all a happy Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Technical Drawing*
> 
> These past several days (as well as the next several days to follow) will be focused on completing the pattern for my SLDP238 Haunted Carousel. Even though the project was completed last week, the process of creating a comprehensive and workable pattern is just as involved - if not more so - than making the actual project itself.
> 
> We all have our own methods of doing things. For me, thinking up and creating a design is just one element of the designing process. I think that how the pattern is presented can make or break a design, and even a business. After all, the purpose of designing patterns is so that we can teach others to recreate items that we design easily and efficiently. In my years of crafting in all kinds of media, I have witnessed both wonderful and comprehensive patterns that make me want to do more, and patterns that have been lacking in many of the basic instructions which make me question myself as to why I would want to spend time doing the particular craft in the first place. I think that one of the most frustrating things as a crafter is to fall in love with a particular project or design and purchase the pattern only to find that the instructions are vague and incomplete. It is very disappointing.
> 
> For that reason, I try to write every pattern as if I am writing to someone completely new to the process. Since my audience is vast and those using my patterns have a wide range of skills and experience, I think that the safe bet is to include all the instructions needed to complete the project at a level that even a newer crafter will understand. This is in no way meant to be condescending to those who are more experienced. I try to present things in a way so that if one feels that they already know a particular step of the process or have a way of doing a particular step that they feel more comfortable with, they can easily skip that step and pick up on the next one. That way no one is left out and everyone is happy.
> 
> It is for this reason that I regard every pattern as a lesson, and hopefully things go easy for everyone who tries my patterns. Maybe people learn something along the way.
> 
> As you can imagine, the carousel pattern is complex. I have spent the last several days redrawing every element that is included. While I may use rough drawings when I am creating the prototype, I know that over the course of building the project, some things change and therefore even though I had preliminary drawings to start with, by the time the piece was done nearly everything needed to be drawn once again - only this time to match my prototype exactly.
> 
> This is especially true when I make painting patterns. My usual method of designing is sketch, paint and redraw the line work for the pattern. I nearly always change elements as I am painting something and a pet peeve of mine is when the final photograph of the project doesn't match the pattern exactly in a pattern. To me, it leads to confusion and frustration. I know it bothers a great deal of my fellow painters as well.
> 
> I was happy to finish up the line work and drawings for my carousel pattern yesterday. In the end, the line drawings consist of 27 pages. This was, in part because there were several large parts to the carousel which needed to be divided and shown on several pages. I also wanted to provide both a left and right side view of all the carousel pieces so that painting both sides of the pieces would find it easy. I tried to think of everything.
> 
> Here is a photo of my art boards in my Illustrator program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may have seemed to me like I was moving slow on this, when I looked at this screen and saw the work that I accomplished, I felt pretty good. While it is a lot of pages, it will make everything really easy for my customers whether they are painting the carousel pieces from a kit or building it from scratch. I want the pattern to be something that I am really proud of.
> 
> Of course, there will be some last minute adjustments as I finish up. That is always the case. But I feel that I put down a good base and like the finished carousel iteslf, this pattern will be a 'masterpiece'.
> 
> I will keep it short today and get to work early. I am really pleased that so many people pre-ordered the kit, and I am also glad that they are patient about the pattern. I think most of them realize that by me taking a little time now to make sure the pattern is right, it will save them time in the long run and make their experience making the carousel fun and enjoyable. I hope so anyway.
> 
> The sun is now fully up and it is going to be an absolutely beautiful day. After a couple of days of overcast skies and rain, seeing the brilliant blue sky and feeling the warm air is refreshing. It is already a wonderful day!
> 
> Today I get to start the actual writing process for my pattern. I took many photos along the way and I think it will fall together nicely. I look forward to finally finishing up and then I can start cutting kits. I am still waiting for some magnets to be delivered, but they should be here by the time I am ready for them. It is all falling into place nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Wow! That's a lot of work. Never stuck with Illustrator enough to get a good handle on it - great program but big and takes some practice. Did get Photoshop down pat though


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Technical Drawing*
> 
> These past several days (as well as the next several days to follow) will be focused on completing the pattern for my SLDP238 Haunted Carousel. Even though the project was completed last week, the process of creating a comprehensive and workable pattern is just as involved - if not more so - than making the actual project itself.
> 
> We all have our own methods of doing things. For me, thinking up and creating a design is just one element of the designing process. I think that how the pattern is presented can make or break a design, and even a business. After all, the purpose of designing patterns is so that we can teach others to recreate items that we design easily and efficiently. In my years of crafting in all kinds of media, I have witnessed both wonderful and comprehensive patterns that make me want to do more, and patterns that have been lacking in many of the basic instructions which make me question myself as to why I would want to spend time doing the particular craft in the first place. I think that one of the most frustrating things as a crafter is to fall in love with a particular project or design and purchase the pattern only to find that the instructions are vague and incomplete. It is very disappointing.
> 
> For that reason, I try to write every pattern as if I am writing to someone completely new to the process. Since my audience is vast and those using my patterns have a wide range of skills and experience, I think that the safe bet is to include all the instructions needed to complete the project at a level that even a newer crafter will understand. This is in no way meant to be condescending to those who are more experienced. I try to present things in a way so that if one feels that they already know a particular step of the process or have a way of doing a particular step that they feel more comfortable with, they can easily skip that step and pick up on the next one. That way no one is left out and everyone is happy.
> 
> It is for this reason that I regard every pattern as a lesson, and hopefully things go easy for everyone who tries my patterns. Maybe people learn something along the way.
> 
> As you can imagine, the carousel pattern is complex. I have spent the last several days redrawing every element that is included. While I may use rough drawings when I am creating the prototype, I know that over the course of building the project, some things change and therefore even though I had preliminary drawings to start with, by the time the piece was done nearly everything needed to be drawn once again - only this time to match my prototype exactly.
> 
> This is especially true when I make painting patterns. My usual method of designing is sketch, paint and redraw the line work for the pattern. I nearly always change elements as I am painting something and a pet peeve of mine is when the final photograph of the project doesn't match the pattern exactly in a pattern. To me, it leads to confusion and frustration. I know it bothers a great deal of my fellow painters as well.
> 
> I was happy to finish up the line work and drawings for my carousel pattern yesterday. In the end, the line drawings consist of 27 pages. This was, in part because there were several large parts to the carousel which needed to be divided and shown on several pages. I also wanted to provide both a left and right side view of all the carousel pieces so that painting both sides of the pieces would find it easy. I tried to think of everything.
> 
> Here is a photo of my art boards in my Illustrator program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may have seemed to me like I was moving slow on this, when I looked at this screen and saw the work that I accomplished, I felt pretty good. While it is a lot of pages, it will make everything really easy for my customers whether they are painting the carousel pieces from a kit or building it from scratch. I want the pattern to be something that I am really proud of.
> 
> Of course, there will be some last minute adjustments as I finish up. That is always the case. But I feel that I put down a good base and like the finished carousel iteslf, this pattern will be a 'masterpiece'.
> 
> I will keep it short today and get to work early. I am really pleased that so many people pre-ordered the kit, and I am also glad that they are patient about the pattern. I think most of them realize that by me taking a little time now to make sure the pattern is right, it will save them time in the long run and make their experience making the carousel fun and enjoyable. I hope so anyway.
> 
> The sun is now fully up and it is going to be an absolutely beautiful day. After a couple of days of overcast skies and rain, seeing the brilliant blue sky and feeling the warm air is refreshing. It is already a wonderful day!
> 
> Today I get to start the actual writing process for my pattern. I took many photos along the way and I think it will fall together nicely. I look forward to finally finishing up and then I can start cutting kits. I am still waiting for some magnets to be delivered, but they should be here by the time I am ready for them. It is all falling into place nicely.
> 
> I wish you all a happy Wednesday. Have fun and enjoy your day!


Hi, Anna:

I have been working with Illustrator for over 15 years and I bet I don't know a fraction of the program's capabilities. I often have people asking me 'how do you use Illustrator?' and I just kind of shake my head. These programs take lots of time to use effectively, as you well know with Photoshop. There just isn't an 'instant fix' that will convert what is in my head to paper or a usable pattern. There is no way around the time and work. But that is part of the fun!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Spinning Plates*

It has been a crazy/busy couple of weeks here. (Crazier and busier than usual, that is!) With finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel and finding someone to do the work on my car, the days are just going by faster than ever. I want to note though that I am not complaining, but rather excited about it. All the while in the background, the regular day-to-day tasks of our business keep rolling along. It is a wonderful time for us.

I feel sometimes like I am spinning several plates at once. I am working on the pattern for the large carousel project (it is coming along nicely) and I have been busy purchasing and preparing the supplies for the many pre-ordered full kits that I will be making in the next week or so. Keith has been really helpful in that area, as my car is in Halifax getting the work done on it. I have also been filling orders from the website and cutting and shipping painting surfaces for my painting followers. I am thrilled that the orders are increasing in that department, as I really enjoy cutting and this gives me that chance to do so. I always try to get the orders out within a day of when I receive them. I know that my customers appreciate it a lot. I know when I order something, I am always anxious to get it as quickly as possible. I really enjoy that part of the business.

Yes - there is always something fun for me to do every single day.

Yesterday, I divided the day up and accomplished several of the above mentioned tasks. I spent the morning writing and working on the photos for my carousel pattern. I then laid out the patterns for my own cutting of the kit pieces, as I have all the wood here on hand. And finally, in the late afternoon and evening, I spent some time at the scroll saw cutting out orders and adding to my stock for future orders.

I had quite a few orders for my SLDPK223 Victorian Skates Wood Kit for my upcoming Art Play Date Class that I will be teaching:










I am also providing the wood surfaces for my friend Kerry Anderson, who's Art Play Date 2015 project is a set of three holiday keys (SLDPK121 Holiday Key Trio)










I just love Kerry's painting style and I am very pleased that I am able to provide her wood surface. This is a great opportunity for those who are participating in the course to purchase both surfaces at once and save a little on shipping.

Since I had several of each kit ordered, I decided to get a little ahead of my game and cut some additional sets for my 'stock'. At one point though, I was having some trouble with my Excalibur scroll saw. It seemed the blades were not holding tight in the clamps and I kept losing and breaking blades:










It was very frustrating to say the least. When Keith heard me grumbling about it, he asked me if I had changed the blade clamp grips lately. We were having this issue about a month ago and I had called Ray at Seyco to find out what his thoughts were. Apparently the blade clamp grips were worn and all I needed to do was change the grips. That made sense because after using the saw for over two years, I would imagine that they were getting quite worn.

Ray explained to me that there was only a thin layer of hardened metal at the ends of these clamp grips. While sanding them lightly would increase the grip for the time being, it wouldn't take much to sand through the hardened tips and expose the softer metal, which would cause the grips to fail again - only this time more quickly.

The simple answer is to replace just those two small grip pieces and I would be good to go for quite a while.

Ray offers a kit to do this on his site here (scroll down the page a little.)










The cost is minimal and it only took about five minutes to do.

I had thought that when we received the kit we change them, but Keith had thought I did it and I thought he did it, so apparently I was still working with the worn parts. No wonder I was having trouble.

After we made the switch, I was able to finish up quickly. My order will go out this morning and I have a nice little stock of kits ready to ship.

I hope to start shipping the carousel kits by next week. I then have some ideas for some scroll saw patterns and additional painting patterns that I want to create. (I bet my scroll saw people thought I forgot about them!) There is just so much to do!

Keith is working on a new series of what will be 100 patterns. I don't want to say anything else just yet about it, but I think that they will be really popular.

We really appreciate how much support we have had from both the scrolling and painting communities. While our days are long and we work hard, it is always fun to be able to do something that we love doing, and we thank you all for that.

It is another beautiful and cloudless day here in Nova Scotia. Although the air is cool, I find the brisk mornings give way to wonderfully warm afternoons these days. Once again my dear cat Pancakes and I are able to spend some time on our deck. Yesterday, while Keith was bar-b-que-ing dinner, I had all three cats join me out there to enjoy the sun and fresh air while we watched him cook. I suppose I really missed these warm days. Sometimes the simplest things make us the happiest.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. I am not sure if I will post over the weekend, as I plan to be writing and working. If I think of anything interesting to share, I certainly will. Otherwise - have a great time and enjoy your days. I hope you have warmth and sunshine!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Spinning Plates*
> 
> It has been a crazy/busy couple of weeks here. (Crazier and busier than usual, that is!) With finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel and finding someone to do the work on my car, the days are just going by faster than ever. I want to note though that I am not complaining, but rather excited about it. All the while in the background, the regular day-to-day tasks of our business keep rolling along. It is a wonderful time for us.
> 
> I feel sometimes like I am spinning several plates at once. I am working on the pattern for the large carousel project (it is coming along nicely) and I have been busy purchasing and preparing the supplies for the many pre-ordered full kits that I will be making in the next week or so. Keith has been really helpful in that area, as my car is in Halifax getting the work done on it. I have also been filling orders from the website and cutting and shipping painting surfaces for my painting followers. I am thrilled that the orders are increasing in that department, as I really enjoy cutting and this gives me that chance to do so. I always try to get the orders out within a day of when I receive them. I know that my customers appreciate it a lot. I know when I order something, I am always anxious to get it as quickly as possible. I really enjoy that part of the business.
> 
> Yes - there is always something fun for me to do every single day.
> 
> Yesterday, I divided the day up and accomplished several of the above mentioned tasks. I spent the morning writing and working on the photos for my carousel pattern. I then laid out the patterns for my own cutting of the kit pieces, as I have all the wood here on hand. And finally, in the late afternoon and evening, I spent some time at the scroll saw cutting out orders and adding to my stock for future orders.
> 
> I had quite a few orders for my SLDPK223 Victorian Skates Wood Kit for my upcoming Art Play Date Class that I will be teaching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also providing the wood surfaces for my friend Kerry Anderson, who's Art Play Date 2015 project is a set of three holiday keys (SLDPK121 Holiday Key Trio)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Kerry's painting style and I am very pleased that I am able to provide her wood surface. This is a great opportunity for those who are participating in the course to purchase both surfaces at once and save a little on shipping.
> 
> Since I had several of each kit ordered, I decided to get a little ahead of my game and cut some additional sets for my 'stock'. At one point though, I was having some trouble with my Excalibur scroll saw. It seemed the blades were not holding tight in the clamps and I kept losing and breaking blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very frustrating to say the least. When Keith heard me grumbling about it, he asked me if I had changed the blade clamp grips lately. We were having this issue about a month ago and I had called Ray at Seyco to find out what his thoughts were. Apparently the blade clamp grips were worn and all I needed to do was change the grips. That made sense because after using the saw for over two years, I would imagine that they were getting quite worn.
> 
> Ray explained to me that there was only a thin layer of hardened metal at the ends of these clamp grips. While sanding them lightly would increase the grip for the time being, it wouldn't take much to sand through the hardened tips and expose the softer metal, which would cause the grips to fail again - only this time more quickly.
> 
> The simple answer is to replace just those two small grip pieces and I would be good to go for quite a while.
> 
> Ray offers a kit to do this on his site here (scroll down the page a little.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cost is minimal and it only took about five minutes to do.
> 
> I had thought that when we received the kit we change them, but Keith had thought I did it and I thought he did it, so apparently I was still working with the worn parts. No wonder I was having trouble.
> 
> After we made the switch, I was able to finish up quickly. My order will go out this morning and I have a nice little stock of kits ready to ship.
> 
> I hope to start shipping the carousel kits by next week. I then have some ideas for some scroll saw patterns and additional painting patterns that I want to create. (I bet my scroll saw people thought I forgot about them!) There is just so much to do!
> 
> Keith is working on a new series of what will be 100 patterns. I don't want to say anything else just yet about it, but I think that they will be really popular.
> 
> We really appreciate how much support we have had from both the scrolling and painting communities. While our days are long and we work hard, it is always fun to be able to do something that we love doing, and we thank you all for that.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless day here in Nova Scotia. Although the air is cool, I find the brisk mornings give way to wonderfully warm afternoons these days. Once again my dear cat Pancakes and I are able to spend some time on our deck. Yesterday, while Keith was bar-b-que-ing dinner, I had all three cats join me out there to enjoy the sun and fresh air while we watched him cook. I suppose I really missed these warm days. Sometimes the simplest things make us the happiest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. I am not sure if I will post over the weekend, as I plan to be writing and working. If I think of anything interesting to share, I certainly will. Otherwise - have a great time and enjoy your days. I hope you have warmth and sunshine!


I like Kerry's painting style. Cool keys! Happy Victoria Day weekend - sounds like it will be a busy one for you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spinning Plates*
> 
> It has been a crazy/busy couple of weeks here. (Crazier and busier than usual, that is!) With finishing up my "Scary-Go-Round" Haunted Carousel and finding someone to do the work on my car, the days are just going by faster than ever. I want to note though that I am not complaining, but rather excited about it. All the while in the background, the regular day-to-day tasks of our business keep rolling along. It is a wonderful time for us.
> 
> I feel sometimes like I am spinning several plates at once. I am working on the pattern for the large carousel project (it is coming along nicely) and I have been busy purchasing and preparing the supplies for the many pre-ordered full kits that I will be making in the next week or so. Keith has been really helpful in that area, as my car is in Halifax getting the work done on it. I have also been filling orders from the website and cutting and shipping painting surfaces for my painting followers. I am thrilled that the orders are increasing in that department, as I really enjoy cutting and this gives me that chance to do so. I always try to get the orders out within a day of when I receive them. I know that my customers appreciate it a lot. I know when I order something, I am always anxious to get it as quickly as possible. I really enjoy that part of the business.
> 
> Yes - there is always something fun for me to do every single day.
> 
> Yesterday, I divided the day up and accomplished several of the above mentioned tasks. I spent the morning writing and working on the photos for my carousel pattern. I then laid out the patterns for my own cutting of the kit pieces, as I have all the wood here on hand. And finally, in the late afternoon and evening, I spent some time at the scroll saw cutting out orders and adding to my stock for future orders.
> 
> I had quite a few orders for my SLDPK223 Victorian Skates Wood Kit for my upcoming Art Play Date Class that I will be teaching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also providing the wood surfaces for my friend Kerry Anderson, who's Art Play Date 2015 project is a set of three holiday keys (SLDPK121 Holiday Key Trio)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Kerry's painting style and I am very pleased that I am able to provide her wood surface. This is a great opportunity for those who are participating in the course to purchase both surfaces at once and save a little on shipping.
> 
> Since I had several of each kit ordered, I decided to get a little ahead of my game and cut some additional sets for my 'stock'. At one point though, I was having some trouble with my Excalibur scroll saw. It seemed the blades were not holding tight in the clamps and I kept losing and breaking blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very frustrating to say the least. When Keith heard me grumbling about it, he asked me if I had changed the blade clamp grips lately. We were having this issue about a month ago and I had called Ray at Seyco to find out what his thoughts were. Apparently the blade clamp grips were worn and all I needed to do was change the grips. That made sense because after using the saw for over two years, I would imagine that they were getting quite worn.
> 
> Ray explained to me that there was only a thin layer of hardened metal at the ends of these clamp grips. While sanding them lightly would increase the grip for the time being, it wouldn't take much to sand through the hardened tips and expose the softer metal, which would cause the grips to fail again - only this time more quickly.
> 
> The simple answer is to replace just those two small grip pieces and I would be good to go for quite a while.
> 
> Ray offers a kit to do this on his site here (scroll down the page a little.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cost is minimal and it only took about five minutes to do.
> 
> I had thought that when we received the kit we change them, but Keith had thought I did it and I thought he did it, so apparently I was still working with the worn parts. No wonder I was having trouble.
> 
> After we made the switch, I was able to finish up quickly. My order will go out this morning and I have a nice little stock of kits ready to ship.
> 
> I hope to start shipping the carousel kits by next week. I then have some ideas for some scroll saw patterns and additional painting patterns that I want to create. (I bet my scroll saw people thought I forgot about them!) There is just so much to do!
> 
> Keith is working on a new series of what will be 100 patterns. I don't want to say anything else just yet about it, but I think that they will be really popular.
> 
> We really appreciate how much support we have had from both the scrolling and painting communities. While our days are long and we work hard, it is always fun to be able to do something that we love doing, and we thank you all for that.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless day here in Nova Scotia. Although the air is cool, I find the brisk mornings give way to wonderfully warm afternoons these days. Once again my dear cat Pancakes and I are able to spend some time on our deck. Yesterday, while Keith was bar-b-que-ing dinner, I had all three cats join me out there to enjoy the sun and fresh air while we watched him cook. I suppose I really missed these warm days. Sometimes the simplest things make us the happiest.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. I am not sure if I will post over the weekend, as I plan to be writing and working. If I think of anything interesting to share, I certainly will. Otherwise - have a great time and enjoy your days. I hope you have warmth and sunshine!


Thank you, Anna! It is turning out to be a beautiful day! It is so lovely out! I plan to write my instructions all weekend. A good way to spend it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Bite Sized Pieces*

I had an absolutely wonderful productive weekend. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel regarding my haunted carousel project. As I have mentioned previously, this has been one of the largest projects that I have ever created with the intention of offering the pattern for reproduction. I want it to be just 'perfect'.

When looking at the carousel all assembled and painted, it can be quite intimidating.










For those of you who look at it and say "Wow!" I want you to imagine how I feel with the task of writing the instructions to recreate it. It is just over 16" tall and 16" wide and much bigger than it appears on the photographs. Besides the painted graphics, there is a lot going on with it that makes a wonderful presentation when everything is put together. Translating a piece like this into something that can be EASILY recreated has been a daunting task. But I think I am on the right track and I am very excited about the upcoming pattern. Just as excited as I am about the carousel itself.

I spent the last several days in essence rebuilding the carousel for myself. Unlike the first build (my prototype) which consisted of several steps that were 'trial and error', everything had been adjusted and it was a matter of following my own instructions to make it work. While there were a few things that needed to be fine tuned, for the most part, it was pretty straight forward. The result was a build that was not difficult at all, and one will be able to replicate it using only three tools - a scroll saw, a drill press and a sander. Mission accomplished.

By Saturday evening, I had completed the "build" part of the pattern. To me, that was the most difficult part. I checked and double checked my drawings, drill bit sizes and measurements and took many photos of me recreating the carousel itself. I organized the steps into sections, so each part in itself was not overwhelming or difficult. I feel that even someone with limited woodworking experience can easily (YES - I said EASILY) reproduce this piece. So far, it was going well.

On Saturday night I sent what I had written so far to two of my woodworking friends for proof reading. One friend is also a painter, and she agreed to look over that part of the instructions as well when they are ready. The other is a long time friend who does general woodworking and scroll sawing and whose experience will also be helpful. I figured that two additional sets of eyes is better than one. Especially on a project so involved.

Yesterday I began the task of writing the painting instructions. In order to do this properly, I need to re-paint some of the elements of the carousel from scratch. While I had a general idea of how I wanted to design this piece, over the course of actually building and painting it I changed some things here and there. I tried to take many photos as I was painting, and I have quite a few, but some of the elements I was just 'winging it' to get a pleasing look and in the process, I may have missed a step or two.

So re-paint I did. And I am happy to say that is is MUCH easier for me the second time around.

I think that step-by-step photos are very important in this type of project. Even though the instructions are going to be long (probably over 50 pages) it doesn't mean that they are difficult. It only means that they are very thorough and complete and because of that it will be EASY for even someone newer to painting to create this wonderful piece.

Here is an example of what I mean . . .

The carousel ceiling consists of a dark sky with clouds and rhinestone 'stars'.










In looking at it, initially it looks a bit initimidating to paint. But what I do for my instructions is break it down into steps that are easy to follow. Small bites, if you will.

First you sponge in the light color for the clouds. You want them to radiate from the center:










You keep sponging, moving back towards the edges and turning the piece. (If you put too much of the light color - no worries, you can easily correct it by sponging a little of the base color back in. There is no stress here!)










Work your way all the way to the edges:










Next we sponge on a deep, transparent color to tone and give the clouds 'depth.' This doesn't have to be done evenly - as a matter of fact, it looks best when it is not even coverage. . .










Finally, a little metallic highlights on the areas of the clouds we want bright . . .










All that is left is to add some beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' and we have a magnificent dark sky ceiling done!










See how easy that was when broken down into baby steps?

I like to teach all of my patterns like that. Many people ask why I don't label my patterns (woodworking and painting both) according to level. One of the reasons that I don't is because when I write a pattern, I try to always break things down in this manner so that even a beginner can enjoy it and make the project successfully. How else are we going to learn? By labeling things and grading them, we are assuming that we have a clear line of what 'beginner', 'intermediate' and 'advanced' means. Since we all have different definitions of those phrases, I find that it is best to focus on including all the necessary steps and information so that even those who are new to the particular technique can be successful.

Perhaps I learned this habit from writing for the magazine for nearly 20 years.

I realize that every designer doesn't do this. But I feel that it makes me stand out a bit from the rest. There are many excellent painters or woodworkers that are brilliant artists, but don't know how to write a clear and educational pattern packet. I hear about it all the time from people on the forums. They expect explicit instructions and are disappointed when what they receive are vague and incomplete. I don't think I will ever be accused of that.

Today I will (dare I say) finish up the painting instructions for the carousel. Then it will be a final proof read and I will be ready to put the pattern up on the site by mid-week. I am still awaiting for one more shipment of parts for my pre-ordered kits (you can pre-order the carousel kit here: SLDPS238 - Haunted Carousel Kit Pre-Order) and I expect to ship them out early next week. I am thrilled at the many people that have pre-ordered them and I thank them for their patience. I think that they will find the kit and patter will be worth the wait.

It is another beautiful day here for us. The sun is shining and the birds are singing and everything is turning green. Even the leaves are starting to bud. I hope to have a wonderful week ahead and I wish you one as well.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Bite Sized Pieces*
> 
> I had an absolutely wonderful productive weekend. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel regarding my haunted carousel project. As I have mentioned previously, this has been one of the largest projects that I have ever created with the intention of offering the pattern for reproduction. I want it to be just 'perfect'.
> 
> When looking at the carousel all assembled and painted, it can be quite intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who look at it and say "Wow!" I want you to imagine how I feel with the task of writing the instructions to recreate it. It is just over 16" tall and 16" wide and much bigger than it appears on the photographs. Besides the painted graphics, there is a lot going on with it that makes a wonderful presentation when everything is put together. Translating a piece like this into something that can be EASILY recreated has been a daunting task. But I think I am on the right track and I am very excited about the upcoming pattern. Just as excited as I am about the carousel itself.
> 
> I spent the last several days in essence rebuilding the carousel for myself. Unlike the first build (my prototype) which consisted of several steps that were 'trial and error', everything had been adjusted and it was a matter of following my own instructions to make it work. While there were a few things that needed to be fine tuned, for the most part, it was pretty straight forward. The result was a build that was not difficult at all, and one will be able to replicate it using only three tools - a scroll saw, a drill press and a sander. Mission accomplished.
> 
> By Saturday evening, I had completed the "build" part of the pattern. To me, that was the most difficult part. I checked and double checked my drawings, drill bit sizes and measurements and took many photos of me recreating the carousel itself. I organized the steps into sections, so each part in itself was not overwhelming or difficult. I feel that even someone with limited woodworking experience can easily (YES - I said EASILY) reproduce this piece. So far, it was going well.
> 
> On Saturday night I sent what I had written so far to two of my woodworking friends for proof reading. One friend is also a painter, and she agreed to look over that part of the instructions as well when they are ready. The other is a long time friend who does general woodworking and scroll sawing and whose experience will also be helpful. I figured that two additional sets of eyes is better than one. Especially on a project so involved.
> 
> Yesterday I began the task of writing the painting instructions. In order to do this properly, I need to re-paint some of the elements of the carousel from scratch. While I had a general idea of how I wanted to design this piece, over the course of actually building and painting it I changed some things here and there. I tried to take many photos as I was painting, and I have quite a few, but some of the elements I was just 'winging it' to get a pleasing look and in the process, I may have missed a step or two.
> 
> So re-paint I did. And I am happy to say that is is MUCH easier for me the second time around.
> 
> I think that step-by-step photos are very important in this type of project. Even though the instructions are going to be long (probably over 50 pages) it doesn't mean that they are difficult. It only means that they are very thorough and complete and because of that it will be EASY for even someone newer to painting to create this wonderful piece.
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean . . .
> 
> The carousel ceiling consists of a dark sky with clouds and rhinestone 'stars'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at it, initially it looks a bit initimidating to paint. But what I do for my instructions is break it down into steps that are easy to follow. Small bites, if you will.
> 
> First you sponge in the light color for the clouds. You want them to radiate from the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep sponging, moving back towards the edges and turning the piece. (If you put too much of the light color - no worries, you can easily correct it by sponging a little of the base color back in. There is no stress here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way all the way to the edges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we sponge on a deep, transparent color to tone and give the clouds 'depth.' This doesn't have to be done evenly - as a matter of fact, it looks best when it is not even coverage. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a little metallic highlights on the areas of the clouds we want bright . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is left is to add some beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' and we have a magnificent dark sky ceiling done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how easy that was when broken down into baby steps?
> 
> I like to teach all of my patterns like that. Many people ask why I don't label my patterns (woodworking and painting both) according to level. One of the reasons that I don't is because when I write a pattern, I try to always break things down in this manner so that even a beginner can enjoy it and make the project successfully. How else are we going to learn? By labeling things and grading them, we are assuming that we have a clear line of what 'beginner', 'intermediate' and 'advanced' means. Since we all have different definitions of those phrases, I find that it is best to focus on including all the necessary steps and information so that even those who are new to the particular technique can be successful.
> 
> Perhaps I learned this habit from writing for the magazine for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I realize that every designer doesn't do this. But I feel that it makes me stand out a bit from the rest. There are many excellent painters or woodworkers that are brilliant artists, but don't know how to write a clear and educational pattern packet. I hear about it all the time from people on the forums. They expect explicit instructions and are disappointed when what they receive are vague and incomplete. I don't think I will ever be accused of that.
> 
> Today I will (dare I say) finish up the painting instructions for the carousel. Then it will be a final proof read and I will be ready to put the pattern up on the site by mid-week. I am still awaiting for one more shipment of parts for my pre-ordered kits (you can pre-order the carousel kit here: SLDPS238 - Haunted Carousel Kit Pre-Order) and I expect to ship them out early next week. I am thrilled at the many people that have pre-ordered them and I thank them for their patience. I think that they will find the kit and patter will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here for us. The sun is shining and the birds are singing and everything is turning green. Even the leaves are starting to bud. I hope to have a wonderful week ahead and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Sheila,
You have every right to feel proud of your creation! The carousel is magnificent. You have reset the bar very high for other designers. Congrats on following your dream though to the end product. Thank you for sharing your trials and tribulations with us here on LJ.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bite Sized Pieces*
> 
> I had an absolutely wonderful productive weekend. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel regarding my haunted carousel project. As I have mentioned previously, this has been one of the largest projects that I have ever created with the intention of offering the pattern for reproduction. I want it to be just 'perfect'.
> 
> When looking at the carousel all assembled and painted, it can be quite intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who look at it and say "Wow!" I want you to imagine how I feel with the task of writing the instructions to recreate it. It is just over 16" tall and 16" wide and much bigger than it appears on the photographs. Besides the painted graphics, there is a lot going on with it that makes a wonderful presentation when everything is put together. Translating a piece like this into something that can be EASILY recreated has been a daunting task. But I think I am on the right track and I am very excited about the upcoming pattern. Just as excited as I am about the carousel itself.
> 
> I spent the last several days in essence rebuilding the carousel for myself. Unlike the first build (my prototype) which consisted of several steps that were 'trial and error', everything had been adjusted and it was a matter of following my own instructions to make it work. While there were a few things that needed to be fine tuned, for the most part, it was pretty straight forward. The result was a build that was not difficult at all, and one will be able to replicate it using only three tools - a scroll saw, a drill press and a sander. Mission accomplished.
> 
> By Saturday evening, I had completed the "build" part of the pattern. To me, that was the most difficult part. I checked and double checked my drawings, drill bit sizes and measurements and took many photos of me recreating the carousel itself. I organized the steps into sections, so each part in itself was not overwhelming or difficult. I feel that even someone with limited woodworking experience can easily (YES - I said EASILY) reproduce this piece. So far, it was going well.
> 
> On Saturday night I sent what I had written so far to two of my woodworking friends for proof reading. One friend is also a painter, and she agreed to look over that part of the instructions as well when they are ready. The other is a long time friend who does general woodworking and scroll sawing and whose experience will also be helpful. I figured that two additional sets of eyes is better than one. Especially on a project so involved.
> 
> Yesterday I began the task of writing the painting instructions. In order to do this properly, I need to re-paint some of the elements of the carousel from scratch. While I had a general idea of how I wanted to design this piece, over the course of actually building and painting it I changed some things here and there. I tried to take many photos as I was painting, and I have quite a few, but some of the elements I was just 'winging it' to get a pleasing look and in the process, I may have missed a step or two.
> 
> So re-paint I did. And I am happy to say that is is MUCH easier for me the second time around.
> 
> I think that step-by-step photos are very important in this type of project. Even though the instructions are going to be long (probably over 50 pages) it doesn't mean that they are difficult. It only means that they are very thorough and complete and because of that it will be EASY for even someone newer to painting to create this wonderful piece.
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean . . .
> 
> The carousel ceiling consists of a dark sky with clouds and rhinestone 'stars'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at it, initially it looks a bit initimidating to paint. But what I do for my instructions is break it down into steps that are easy to follow. Small bites, if you will.
> 
> First you sponge in the light color for the clouds. You want them to radiate from the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep sponging, moving back towards the edges and turning the piece. (If you put too much of the light color - no worries, you can easily correct it by sponging a little of the base color back in. There is no stress here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way all the way to the edges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we sponge on a deep, transparent color to tone and give the clouds 'depth.' This doesn't have to be done evenly - as a matter of fact, it looks best when it is not even coverage. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a little metallic highlights on the areas of the clouds we want bright . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is left is to add some beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' and we have a magnificent dark sky ceiling done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how easy that was when broken down into baby steps?
> 
> I like to teach all of my patterns like that. Many people ask why I don't label my patterns (woodworking and painting both) according to level. One of the reasons that I don't is because when I write a pattern, I try to always break things down in this manner so that even a beginner can enjoy it and make the project successfully. How else are we going to learn? By labeling things and grading them, we are assuming that we have a clear line of what 'beginner', 'intermediate' and 'advanced' means. Since we all have different definitions of those phrases, I find that it is best to focus on including all the necessary steps and information so that even those who are new to the particular technique can be successful.
> 
> Perhaps I learned this habit from writing for the magazine for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I realize that every designer doesn't do this. But I feel that it makes me stand out a bit from the rest. There are many excellent painters or woodworkers that are brilliant artists, but don't know how to write a clear and educational pattern packet. I hear about it all the time from people on the forums. They expect explicit instructions and are disappointed when what they receive are vague and incomplete. I don't think I will ever be accused of that.
> 
> Today I will (dare I say) finish up the painting instructions for the carousel. Then it will be a final proof read and I will be ready to put the pattern up on the site by mid-week. I am still awaiting for one more shipment of parts for my pre-ordered kits (you can pre-order the carousel kit here: SLDPS238 - Haunted Carousel Kit Pre-Order) and I expect to ship them out early next week. I am thrilled at the many people that have pre-ordered them and I thank them for their patience. I think that they will find the kit and patter will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here for us. The sun is shining and the birds are singing and everything is turning green. Even the leaves are starting to bud. I hope to have a wonderful week ahead and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I appreciate that a lot, Rick. I have always appreciated the support that you and Kathy have shown me. Knowing you are mainly a woodworker and seeing you enjoy both my woodworking and painting patterns really made me feel that I was doing something 'right'. Thank you so much. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Bite Sized Pieces*
> 
> I had an absolutely wonderful productive weekend. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel regarding my haunted carousel project. As I have mentioned previously, this has been one of the largest projects that I have ever created with the intention of offering the pattern for reproduction. I want it to be just 'perfect'.
> 
> When looking at the carousel all assembled and painted, it can be quite intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who look at it and say "Wow!" I want you to imagine how I feel with the task of writing the instructions to recreate it. It is just over 16" tall and 16" wide and much bigger than it appears on the photographs. Besides the painted graphics, there is a lot going on with it that makes a wonderful presentation when everything is put together. Translating a piece like this into something that can be EASILY recreated has been a daunting task. But I think I am on the right track and I am very excited about the upcoming pattern. Just as excited as I am about the carousel itself.
> 
> I spent the last several days in essence rebuilding the carousel for myself. Unlike the first build (my prototype) which consisted of several steps that were 'trial and error', everything had been adjusted and it was a matter of following my own instructions to make it work. While there were a few things that needed to be fine tuned, for the most part, it was pretty straight forward. The result was a build that was not difficult at all, and one will be able to replicate it using only three tools - a scroll saw, a drill press and a sander. Mission accomplished.
> 
> By Saturday evening, I had completed the "build" part of the pattern. To me, that was the most difficult part. I checked and double checked my drawings, drill bit sizes and measurements and took many photos of me recreating the carousel itself. I organized the steps into sections, so each part in itself was not overwhelming or difficult. I feel that even someone with limited woodworking experience can easily (YES - I said EASILY) reproduce this piece. So far, it was going well.
> 
> On Saturday night I sent what I had written so far to two of my woodworking friends for proof reading. One friend is also a painter, and she agreed to look over that part of the instructions as well when they are ready. The other is a long time friend who does general woodworking and scroll sawing and whose experience will also be helpful. I figured that two additional sets of eyes is better than one. Especially on a project so involved.
> 
> Yesterday I began the task of writing the painting instructions. In order to do this properly, I need to re-paint some of the elements of the carousel from scratch. While I had a general idea of how I wanted to design this piece, over the course of actually building and painting it I changed some things here and there. I tried to take many photos as I was painting, and I have quite a few, but some of the elements I was just 'winging it' to get a pleasing look and in the process, I may have missed a step or two.
> 
> So re-paint I did. And I am happy to say that is is MUCH easier for me the second time around.
> 
> I think that step-by-step photos are very important in this type of project. Even though the instructions are going to be long (probably over 50 pages) it doesn't mean that they are difficult. It only means that they are very thorough and complete and because of that it will be EASY for even someone newer to painting to create this wonderful piece.
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean . . .
> 
> The carousel ceiling consists of a dark sky with clouds and rhinestone 'stars'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at it, initially it looks a bit initimidating to paint. But what I do for my instructions is break it down into steps that are easy to follow. Small bites, if you will.
> 
> First you sponge in the light color for the clouds. You want them to radiate from the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep sponging, moving back towards the edges and turning the piece. (If you put too much of the light color - no worries, you can easily correct it by sponging a little of the base color back in. There is no stress here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way all the way to the edges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we sponge on a deep, transparent color to tone and give the clouds 'depth.' This doesn't have to be done evenly - as a matter of fact, it looks best when it is not even coverage. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a little metallic highlights on the areas of the clouds we want bright . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is left is to add some beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' and we have a magnificent dark sky ceiling done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how easy that was when broken down into baby steps?
> 
> I like to teach all of my patterns like that. Many people ask why I don't label my patterns (woodworking and painting both) according to level. One of the reasons that I don't is because when I write a pattern, I try to always break things down in this manner so that even a beginner can enjoy it and make the project successfully. How else are we going to learn? By labeling things and grading them, we are assuming that we have a clear line of what 'beginner', 'intermediate' and 'advanced' means. Since we all have different definitions of those phrases, I find that it is best to focus on including all the necessary steps and information so that even those who are new to the particular technique can be successful.
> 
> Perhaps I learned this habit from writing for the magazine for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I realize that every designer doesn't do this. But I feel that it makes me stand out a bit from the rest. There are many excellent painters or woodworkers that are brilliant artists, but don't know how to write a clear and educational pattern packet. I hear about it all the time from people on the forums. They expect explicit instructions and are disappointed when what they receive are vague and incomplete. I don't think I will ever be accused of that.
> 
> Today I will (dare I say) finish up the painting instructions for the carousel. Then it will be a final proof read and I will be ready to put the pattern up on the site by mid-week. I am still awaiting for one more shipment of parts for my pre-ordered kits (you can pre-order the carousel kit here: SLDPS238 - Haunted Carousel Kit Pre-Order) and I expect to ship them out early next week. I am thrilled at the many people that have pre-ordered them and I thank them for their patience. I think that they will find the kit and patter will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here for us. The sun is shining and the birds are singing and everything is turning green. Even the leaves are starting to bud. I hope to have a wonderful week ahead and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


You are the best Sheila.
Rick


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Bite Sized Pieces*
> 
> I had an absolutely wonderful productive weekend. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel regarding my haunted carousel project. As I have mentioned previously, this has been one of the largest projects that I have ever created with the intention of offering the pattern for reproduction. I want it to be just 'perfect'.
> 
> When looking at the carousel all assembled and painted, it can be quite intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who look at it and say "Wow!" I want you to imagine how I feel with the task of writing the instructions to recreate it. It is just over 16" tall and 16" wide and much bigger than it appears on the photographs. Besides the painted graphics, there is a lot going on with it that makes a wonderful presentation when everything is put together. Translating a piece like this into something that can be EASILY recreated has been a daunting task. But I think I am on the right track and I am very excited about the upcoming pattern. Just as excited as I am about the carousel itself.
> 
> I spent the last several days in essence rebuilding the carousel for myself. Unlike the first build (my prototype) which consisted of several steps that were 'trial and error', everything had been adjusted and it was a matter of following my own instructions to make it work. While there were a few things that needed to be fine tuned, for the most part, it was pretty straight forward. The result was a build that was not difficult at all, and one will be able to replicate it using only three tools - a scroll saw, a drill press and a sander. Mission accomplished.
> 
> By Saturday evening, I had completed the "build" part of the pattern. To me, that was the most difficult part. I checked and double checked my drawings, drill bit sizes and measurements and took many photos of me recreating the carousel itself. I organized the steps into sections, so each part in itself was not overwhelming or difficult. I feel that even someone with limited woodworking experience can easily (YES - I said EASILY) reproduce this piece. So far, it was going well.
> 
> On Saturday night I sent what I had written so far to two of my woodworking friends for proof reading. One friend is also a painter, and she agreed to look over that part of the instructions as well when they are ready. The other is a long time friend who does general woodworking and scroll sawing and whose experience will also be helpful. I figured that two additional sets of eyes is better than one. Especially on a project so involved.
> 
> Yesterday I began the task of writing the painting instructions. In order to do this properly, I need to re-paint some of the elements of the carousel from scratch. While I had a general idea of how I wanted to design this piece, over the course of actually building and painting it I changed some things here and there. I tried to take many photos as I was painting, and I have quite a few, but some of the elements I was just 'winging it' to get a pleasing look and in the process, I may have missed a step or two.
> 
> So re-paint I did. And I am happy to say that is is MUCH easier for me the second time around.
> 
> I think that step-by-step photos are very important in this type of project. Even though the instructions are going to be long (probably over 50 pages) it doesn't mean that they are difficult. It only means that they are very thorough and complete and because of that it will be EASY for even someone newer to painting to create this wonderful piece.
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean . . .
> 
> The carousel ceiling consists of a dark sky with clouds and rhinestone 'stars'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at it, initially it looks a bit initimidating to paint. But what I do for my instructions is break it down into steps that are easy to follow. Small bites, if you will.
> 
> First you sponge in the light color for the clouds. You want them to radiate from the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep sponging, moving back towards the edges and turning the piece. (If you put too much of the light color - no worries, you can easily correct it by sponging a little of the base color back in. There is no stress here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way all the way to the edges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we sponge on a deep, transparent color to tone and give the clouds 'depth.' This doesn't have to be done evenly - as a matter of fact, it looks best when it is not even coverage. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a little metallic highlights on the areas of the clouds we want bright . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is left is to add some beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' and we have a magnificent dark sky ceiling done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how easy that was when broken down into baby steps?
> 
> I like to teach all of my patterns like that. Many people ask why I don't label my patterns (woodworking and painting both) according to level. One of the reasons that I don't is because when I write a pattern, I try to always break things down in this manner so that even a beginner can enjoy it and make the project successfully. How else are we going to learn? By labeling things and grading them, we are assuming that we have a clear line of what 'beginner', 'intermediate' and 'advanced' means. Since we all have different definitions of those phrases, I find that it is best to focus on including all the necessary steps and information so that even those who are new to the particular technique can be successful.
> 
> Perhaps I learned this habit from writing for the magazine for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I realize that every designer doesn't do this. But I feel that it makes me stand out a bit from the rest. There are many excellent painters or woodworkers that are brilliant artists, but don't know how to write a clear and educational pattern packet. I hear about it all the time from people on the forums. They expect explicit instructions and are disappointed when what they receive are vague and incomplete. I don't think I will ever be accused of that.
> 
> Today I will (dare I say) finish up the painting instructions for the carousel. Then it will be a final proof read and I will be ready to put the pattern up on the site by mid-week. I am still awaiting for one more shipment of parts for my pre-ordered kits (you can pre-order the carousel kit here: SLDPS238 - Haunted Carousel Kit Pre-Order) and I expect to ship them out early next week. I am thrilled at the many people that have pre-ordered them and I thank them for their patience. I think that they will find the kit and patter will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here for us. The sun is shining and the birds are singing and everything is turning green. Even the leaves are starting to bud. I hope to have a wonderful week ahead and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Your patterns are great Sheila. Your detailed instructions are very well done for any level of expertise. Great project!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Bite Sized Pieces*
> 
> I had an absolutely wonderful productive weekend. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel regarding my haunted carousel project. As I have mentioned previously, this has been one of the largest projects that I have ever created with the intention of offering the pattern for reproduction. I want it to be just 'perfect'.
> 
> When looking at the carousel all assembled and painted, it can be quite intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who look at it and say "Wow!" I want you to imagine how I feel with the task of writing the instructions to recreate it. It is just over 16" tall and 16" wide and much bigger than it appears on the photographs. Besides the painted graphics, there is a lot going on with it that makes a wonderful presentation when everything is put together. Translating a piece like this into something that can be EASILY recreated has been a daunting task. But I think I am on the right track and I am very excited about the upcoming pattern. Just as excited as I am about the carousel itself.
> 
> I spent the last several days in essence rebuilding the carousel for myself. Unlike the first build (my prototype) which consisted of several steps that were 'trial and error', everything had been adjusted and it was a matter of following my own instructions to make it work. While there were a few things that needed to be fine tuned, for the most part, it was pretty straight forward. The result was a build that was not difficult at all, and one will be able to replicate it using only three tools - a scroll saw, a drill press and a sander. Mission accomplished.
> 
> By Saturday evening, I had completed the "build" part of the pattern. To me, that was the most difficult part. I checked and double checked my drawings, drill bit sizes and measurements and took many photos of me recreating the carousel itself. I organized the steps into sections, so each part in itself was not overwhelming or difficult. I feel that even someone with limited woodworking experience can easily (YES - I said EASILY) reproduce this piece. So far, it was going well.
> 
> On Saturday night I sent what I had written so far to two of my woodworking friends for proof reading. One friend is also a painter, and she agreed to look over that part of the instructions as well when they are ready. The other is a long time friend who does general woodworking and scroll sawing and whose experience will also be helpful. I figured that two additional sets of eyes is better than one. Especially on a project so involved.
> 
> Yesterday I began the task of writing the painting instructions. In order to do this properly, I need to re-paint some of the elements of the carousel from scratch. While I had a general idea of how I wanted to design this piece, over the course of actually building and painting it I changed some things here and there. I tried to take many photos as I was painting, and I have quite a few, but some of the elements I was just 'winging it' to get a pleasing look and in the process, I may have missed a step or two.
> 
> So re-paint I did. And I am happy to say that is is MUCH easier for me the second time around.
> 
> I think that step-by-step photos are very important in this type of project. Even though the instructions are going to be long (probably over 50 pages) it doesn't mean that they are difficult. It only means that they are very thorough and complete and because of that it will be EASY for even someone newer to painting to create this wonderful piece.
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean . . .
> 
> The carousel ceiling consists of a dark sky with clouds and rhinestone 'stars'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at it, initially it looks a bit initimidating to paint. But what I do for my instructions is break it down into steps that are easy to follow. Small bites, if you will.
> 
> First you sponge in the light color for the clouds. You want them to radiate from the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep sponging, moving back towards the edges and turning the piece. (If you put too much of the light color - no worries, you can easily correct it by sponging a little of the base color back in. There is no stress here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way all the way to the edges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we sponge on a deep, transparent color to tone and give the clouds 'depth.' This doesn't have to be done evenly - as a matter of fact, it looks best when it is not even coverage. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a little metallic highlights on the areas of the clouds we want bright . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is left is to add some beautiful crystal rhinestone 'stars' and we have a magnificent dark sky ceiling done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how easy that was when broken down into baby steps?
> 
> I like to teach all of my patterns like that. Many people ask why I don't label my patterns (woodworking and painting both) according to level. One of the reasons that I don't is because when I write a pattern, I try to always break things down in this manner so that even a beginner can enjoy it and make the project successfully. How else are we going to learn? By labeling things and grading them, we are assuming that we have a clear line of what 'beginner', 'intermediate' and 'advanced' means. Since we all have different definitions of those phrases, I find that it is best to focus on including all the necessary steps and information so that even those who are new to the particular technique can be successful.
> 
> Perhaps I learned this habit from writing for the magazine for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I realize that every designer doesn't do this. But I feel that it makes me stand out a bit from the rest. There are many excellent painters or woodworkers that are brilliant artists, but don't know how to write a clear and educational pattern packet. I hear about it all the time from people on the forums. They expect explicit instructions and are disappointed when what they receive are vague and incomplete. I don't think I will ever be accused of that.
> 
> Today I will (dare I say) finish up the painting instructions for the carousel. Then it will be a final proof read and I will be ready to put the pattern up on the site by mid-week. I am still awaiting for one more shipment of parts for my pre-ordered kits (you can pre-order the carousel kit here: SLDPS238 - Haunted Carousel Kit Pre-Order) and I expect to ship them out early next week. I am thrilled at the many people that have pre-ordered them and I thank them for their patience. I think that they will find the kit and patter will be worth the wait.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here for us. The sun is shining and the birds are singing and everything is turning green. Even the leaves are starting to bud. I hope to have a wonderful week ahead and I wish you one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I love how you are ready to tackle just about anything. Seeing the scope of the work you do is very inspiring to me. While I know that some woodworkers shy away from painting anything, I know there are many like yourself who branch out and expand to so many different media. It really makes things fun I think!

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Smaller Bites*

Not everyone likes the same things. I know I am stating the obvious, but sometimes, as much as we do realize it, we forget that.

I am no different. I see something I like and I find myself assuming that everyone I meet will like it as well. Be it food, a movie or even artwork or techniques. But having a partner like Keith helps keep me looking at things using realistic eyes. He and I are very opposite in our tastes and preferences. There is an old saying that 'opposites attract' and I believe that with my entire being. We are living proof of that. For even though we rarely like the same things - from food to movies and everything in between - we do agree on our basic life philosophies and ideas. In speaking for myself, I feel that Keith not only opens me up to new ideas in my personal life, but also adds an entirely new dimension and style to our business. Because of that, we find that we appeal to more types of people and are growing. And that is good. Somehow we stumbled on that 'magic formula' and formed a partnership that benefits everyone involved. I know I am very fortunate.

Things are never really 'black' or 'white' though. Usually, reality is something in the large range of 'greys' that fall in between the extremes. Acknowledging this and respecting this in others is something that not only helps us get along with others better, but also allows us to expand our own thoughts and ideas and learn. Difference are good.

So what made me think along these lines this morning?

As most of you know, for the past few weeks I have been working on my Haunted Carousel project. It has been fun, involved, intricate and one of the largest and most complex project that I have created. I am in the final days of completing the pattern, and will be very excited to actually see it on the website. I am very proud.

But in making it, I realize that a project this size won't be for everyone. I live in a small place here, and while I have had it out for the past several weeks as I created it, it made me see that something this large is not for everyone. Even the creating and building of it may be a bit overwhelming to someone who may only paint as a hobby or be newer to painting. It just may be too much.

So what I decided to do was take a portion of it, and offer it up as an ornament set. After all, ornaments are fun and can go just about anywhere. People are decorating for Halloween more and more and the holiday seems to only be growing in popularity. I think that carousel ornaments would offer so many fun applications - in a spooky wreath or garland, or even on a seasonal Halloween tree, like I have.

For that reason I am going to offer an ornament set of the main figures of the carousel. They will be fun to make, and just perfect for those who don't want the full blown carousel.

The ornament set will include the six skeletal figures, plus the swan bench and moon bench side figures as well. I was debating whether to include the moon, but it is pretty darn cool and I think it would look nice in a large wreath with the rest of the figures. So why not?

Each figure will have an additional bat and moon charm on the top of the pole:










This will not only offer a good place for hanging the pieces, but tie the figures together as well. The glittery, spooky bat is cute and fun. It can even be used as a pin, magnet or ornament on its own:










I am also going to include the stand pieces so that the ornaments can be free standing. This will look great on a table or lined up on a mantle, draped with spooky spider's web. The possibilities are just about endless!

As with my other designs, I will be offering these as both the pattern alone and as a kit. I think this will appeal to those who don't have the room, time or desire to create the full carousel, but like the idea of it.

Today I am finishing up the pattern. Everything has been re-painted and all the photos are completed. I only need to write the painting instructions and put things into packet form. I am in the home stretch.

We are hoping to do a site update on Thursday. Keith is finishing up his new patterns which I think will be a big hit. I am not telling you more than that now because I want to reveal them when they are done. I think you will all enjoy them. 

It is another beautiful and cool morning here. Quite the pretty day. I have already opened up and can feel the cool breeze and smell the fresh air. The birds are singing, too. Life is good.

Enjoy your Tuesday.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Smaller Bites*
> 
> Not everyone likes the same things. I know I am stating the obvious, but sometimes, as much as we do realize it, we forget that.
> 
> I am no different. I see something I like and I find myself assuming that everyone I meet will like it as well. Be it food, a movie or even artwork or techniques. But having a partner like Keith helps keep me looking at things using realistic eyes. He and I are very opposite in our tastes and preferences. There is an old saying that 'opposites attract' and I believe that with my entire being. We are living proof of that. For even though we rarely like the same things - from food to movies and everything in between - we do agree on our basic life philosophies and ideas. In speaking for myself, I feel that Keith not only opens me up to new ideas in my personal life, but also adds an entirely new dimension and style to our business. Because of that, we find that we appeal to more types of people and are growing. And that is good. Somehow we stumbled on that 'magic formula' and formed a partnership that benefits everyone involved. I know I am very fortunate.
> 
> Things are never really 'black' or 'white' though. Usually, reality is something in the large range of 'greys' that fall in between the extremes. Acknowledging this and respecting this in others is something that not only helps us get along with others better, but also allows us to expand our own thoughts and ideas and learn. Difference are good.
> 
> So what made me think along these lines this morning?
> 
> As most of you know, for the past few weeks I have been working on my Haunted Carousel project. It has been fun, involved, intricate and one of the largest and most complex project that I have created. I am in the final days of completing the pattern, and will be very excited to actually see it on the website. I am very proud.
> 
> But in making it, I realize that a project this size won't be for everyone. I live in a small place here, and while I have had it out for the past several weeks as I created it, it made me see that something this large is not for everyone. Even the creating and building of it may be a bit overwhelming to someone who may only paint as a hobby or be newer to painting. It just may be too much.
> 
> So what I decided to do was take a portion of it, and offer it up as an ornament set. After all, ornaments are fun and can go just about anywhere. People are decorating for Halloween more and more and the holiday seems to only be growing in popularity. I think that carousel ornaments would offer so many fun applications - in a spooky wreath or garland, or even on a seasonal Halloween tree, like I have.
> 
> For that reason I am going to offer an ornament set of the main figures of the carousel. They will be fun to make, and just perfect for those who don't want the full blown carousel.
> 
> The ornament set will include the six skeletal figures, plus the swan bench and moon bench side figures as well. I was debating whether to include the moon, but it is pretty darn cool and I think it would look nice in a large wreath with the rest of the figures. So why not?
> 
> Each figure will have an additional bat and moon charm on the top of the pole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will not only offer a good place for hanging the pieces, but tie the figures together as well. The glittery, spooky bat is cute and fun. It can even be used as a pin, magnet or ornament on its own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to include the stand pieces so that the ornaments can be free standing. This will look great on a table or lined up on a mantle, draped with spooky spider's web. The possibilities are just about endless!
> 
> As with my other designs, I will be offering these as both the pattern alone and as a kit. I think this will appeal to those who don't have the room, time or desire to create the full carousel, but like the idea of it.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the pattern. Everything has been re-painted and all the photos are completed. I only need to write the painting instructions and put things into packet form. I am in the home stretch.
> 
> We are hoping to do a site update on Thursday. Keith is finishing up his new patterns which I think will be a big hit. I am not telling you more than that now because I want to reveal them when they are done. I think you will all enjoy them.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cool morning here. Quite the pretty day. I have already opened up and can feel the cool breeze and smell the fresh air. The birds are singing, too. Life is good.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


That carousel is definitely a work of art. I'm still waiting to see you add a music box so that it turns and plays spooky music.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Smaller Bites*
> 
> Not everyone likes the same things. I know I am stating the obvious, but sometimes, as much as we do realize it, we forget that.
> 
> I am no different. I see something I like and I find myself assuming that everyone I meet will like it as well. Be it food, a movie or even artwork or techniques. But having a partner like Keith helps keep me looking at things using realistic eyes. He and I are very opposite in our tastes and preferences. There is an old saying that 'opposites attract' and I believe that with my entire being. We are living proof of that. For even though we rarely like the same things - from food to movies and everything in between - we do agree on our basic life philosophies and ideas. In speaking for myself, I feel that Keith not only opens me up to new ideas in my personal life, but also adds an entirely new dimension and style to our business. Because of that, we find that we appeal to more types of people and are growing. And that is good. Somehow we stumbled on that 'magic formula' and formed a partnership that benefits everyone involved. I know I am very fortunate.
> 
> Things are never really 'black' or 'white' though. Usually, reality is something in the large range of 'greys' that fall in between the extremes. Acknowledging this and respecting this in others is something that not only helps us get along with others better, but also allows us to expand our own thoughts and ideas and learn. Difference are good.
> 
> So what made me think along these lines this morning?
> 
> As most of you know, for the past few weeks I have been working on my Haunted Carousel project. It has been fun, involved, intricate and one of the largest and most complex project that I have created. I am in the final days of completing the pattern, and will be very excited to actually see it on the website. I am very proud.
> 
> But in making it, I realize that a project this size won't be for everyone. I live in a small place here, and while I have had it out for the past several weeks as I created it, it made me see that something this large is not for everyone. Even the creating and building of it may be a bit overwhelming to someone who may only paint as a hobby or be newer to painting. It just may be too much.
> 
> So what I decided to do was take a portion of it, and offer it up as an ornament set. After all, ornaments are fun and can go just about anywhere. People are decorating for Halloween more and more and the holiday seems to only be growing in popularity. I think that carousel ornaments would offer so many fun applications - in a spooky wreath or garland, or even on a seasonal Halloween tree, like I have.
> 
> For that reason I am going to offer an ornament set of the main figures of the carousel. They will be fun to make, and just perfect for those who don't want the full blown carousel.
> 
> The ornament set will include the six skeletal figures, plus the swan bench and moon bench side figures as well. I was debating whether to include the moon, but it is pretty darn cool and I think it would look nice in a large wreath with the rest of the figures. So why not?
> 
> Each figure will have an additional bat and moon charm on the top of the pole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will not only offer a good place for hanging the pieces, but tie the figures together as well. The glittery, spooky bat is cute and fun. It can even be used as a pin, magnet or ornament on its own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to include the stand pieces so that the ornaments can be free standing. This will look great on a table or lined up on a mantle, draped with spooky spider's web. The possibilities are just about endless!
> 
> As with my other designs, I will be offering these as both the pattern alone and as a kit. I think this will appeal to those who don't have the room, time or desire to create the full carousel, but like the idea of it.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the pattern. Everything has been re-painted and all the photos are completed. I only need to write the painting instructions and put things into packet form. I am in the home stretch.
> 
> We are hoping to do a site update on Thursday. Keith is finishing up his new patterns which I think will be a big hit. I am not telling you more than that now because I want to reveal them when they are done. I think you will all enjoy them.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cool morning here. Quite the pretty day. I have already opened up and can feel the cool breeze and smell the fresh air. The birds are singing, too. Life is good.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


I probably won't add music or lights to mine, although I will certainly suggest that in the instructions. I think it is a great idea and will really add to things. There is also plenty of room under the canopy for a small set of battery operated lights. Of course, that would require some additional holes being drilled, but I think it would look cool.

Perhaps for the Christmas edition I will build both features into the project. This was a lot for my own mind to grasp at this point. 

I love the suggestions, though. . . 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Smaller Bites*
> 
> Not everyone likes the same things. I know I am stating the obvious, but sometimes, as much as we do realize it, we forget that.
> 
> I am no different. I see something I like and I find myself assuming that everyone I meet will like it as well. Be it food, a movie or even artwork or techniques. But having a partner like Keith helps keep me looking at things using realistic eyes. He and I are very opposite in our tastes and preferences. There is an old saying that 'opposites attract' and I believe that with my entire being. We are living proof of that. For even though we rarely like the same things - from food to movies and everything in between - we do agree on our basic life philosophies and ideas. In speaking for myself, I feel that Keith not only opens me up to new ideas in my personal life, but also adds an entirely new dimension and style to our business. Because of that, we find that we appeal to more types of people and are growing. And that is good. Somehow we stumbled on that 'magic formula' and formed a partnership that benefits everyone involved. I know I am very fortunate.
> 
> Things are never really 'black' or 'white' though. Usually, reality is something in the large range of 'greys' that fall in between the extremes. Acknowledging this and respecting this in others is something that not only helps us get along with others better, but also allows us to expand our own thoughts and ideas and learn. Difference are good.
> 
> So what made me think along these lines this morning?
> 
> As most of you know, for the past few weeks I have been working on my Haunted Carousel project. It has been fun, involved, intricate and one of the largest and most complex project that I have created. I am in the final days of completing the pattern, and will be very excited to actually see it on the website. I am very proud.
> 
> But in making it, I realize that a project this size won't be for everyone. I live in a small place here, and while I have had it out for the past several weeks as I created it, it made me see that something this large is not for everyone. Even the creating and building of it may be a bit overwhelming to someone who may only paint as a hobby or be newer to painting. It just may be too much.
> 
> So what I decided to do was take a portion of it, and offer it up as an ornament set. After all, ornaments are fun and can go just about anywhere. People are decorating for Halloween more and more and the holiday seems to only be growing in popularity. I think that carousel ornaments would offer so many fun applications - in a spooky wreath or garland, or even on a seasonal Halloween tree, like I have.
> 
> For that reason I am going to offer an ornament set of the main figures of the carousel. They will be fun to make, and just perfect for those who don't want the full blown carousel.
> 
> The ornament set will include the six skeletal figures, plus the swan bench and moon bench side figures as well. I was debating whether to include the moon, but it is pretty darn cool and I think it would look nice in a large wreath with the rest of the figures. So why not?
> 
> Each figure will have an additional bat and moon charm on the top of the pole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will not only offer a good place for hanging the pieces, but tie the figures together as well. The glittery, spooky bat is cute and fun. It can even be used as a pin, magnet or ornament on its own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to include the stand pieces so that the ornaments can be free standing. This will look great on a table or lined up on a mantle, draped with spooky spider's web. The possibilities are just about endless!
> 
> As with my other designs, I will be offering these as both the pattern alone and as a kit. I think this will appeal to those who don't have the room, time or desire to create the full carousel, but like the idea of it.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the pattern. Everything has been re-painted and all the photos are completed. I only need to write the painting instructions and put things into packet form. I am in the home stretch.
> 
> We are hoping to do a site update on Thursday. Keith is finishing up his new patterns which I think will be a big hit. I am not telling you more than that now because I want to reveal them when they are done. I think you will all enjoy them.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cool morning here. Quite the pretty day. I have already opened up and can feel the cool breeze and smell the fresh air. The birds are singing, too. Life is good.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday.


Looking forward to the Christmas Carousel


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns by Keith!*

I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.

I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.

Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.

By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.

I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.

Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:










He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.

Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!

With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns by Keith!*
> 
> I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.
> 
> I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.
> 
> Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.
> 
> By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.
> 
> I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.
> 
> Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!
> 
> With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


LOL…. that dream… I think it'll come back lookin gr8!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns by Keith!*
> 
> I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.
> 
> I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.
> 
> Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.
> 
> By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.
> 
> I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.
> 
> Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!
> 
> With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


I know Roger! They said it could take up to three weeks. They weren't even going to start it until this Monday (but we had a holiday here, so I don't know if they worked or not). I suppose I am worried about it. It is costing me quite a bit to get it done. I certainly woke up feeling "icky" after that. :/

I'll hope for the best though. These guys seem to be on the up and up. I have to hop on my pink cloud for a bit I suppose. (I guess I have trust issues - I STILL haven't heard back from FORD! I wonder if I ever will!)

I will certainly keep you posted.

Have a great night!

Sheila


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns by Keith!*
> 
> I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.
> 
> I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.
> 
> Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.
> 
> By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.
> 
> I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.
> 
> Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!
> 
> With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


You are as bad as my wife. She sits at the Breakfast table and just about every morning tells me about another crazy dream she had during the night.
IF you took your car to a good Shop you should have no problems. I know from my son that painting cars is getting more and more expense every day.
Have Fun


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns by Keith!*
> 
> I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.
> 
> I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.
> 
> Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.
> 
> By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.
> 
> I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.
> 
> Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!
> 
> With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


Ahh, but it is the "if" part that is the scary part! We always think the places we take our stuff to be repaired are doing so in good faith. It isn't always the case.

I did do my homework and I "believe" that these guys are good. But being the first time I am dealing with them and after the merry-go-round that Ford has had me on for all these years, I suppose I am nervous.

I have no problem with spending good money on it, as long as I get a decent job done. I am not a wealthy woman though and I have been planning on this re-do for quite a long time. So far, so good though. The roof came out beautiful.

Thanks for your input. I always enjoy hearing from others. 

Sheila


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns by Keith!*
> 
> I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.
> 
> I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.
> 
> Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.
> 
> By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.
> 
> I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.
> 
> Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!
> 
> With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


Hi Sheila,
After a long absence, I took a glimpse of my lumberjock mails and you are the first one on the line of 501 emails to read. I am currently in your country with my family spending vacation for a week. We arrived last 13 May in New York City then went to my brother in Mississauga, Toronto last 15 May. It is a nice experience to see some places of interest including the boat ride in Niagara falls. The good woodworking experience I have is that my brother is giving me the offcuts of Brazilian cherry boards… that will be my next experience when I come back home. My first to have a cherry on my projects.

Just to let you know, my woodworks still ongoing and a lot of projects to be posted. I made some changes in my routine in the past because I have a lot of programming to do on my job as a simulator instructor making a realistic scenario special to the new model of our Ship Engine Room Simulator.

I am glad that all my buddies are so active that left me to read a lot during my freetime here in my brother's house. So knowing me, I hope this will be a response for your wishful dream … qte hearing from others. unqte.

Thanks and have a nice day… at least we are on the same time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns by Keith!*
> 
> I woke up this morning after dreaming of my car. Last week I had taken it to Halifax to drop it off for a complete paint job and restoration. The process would take a few weeks to complete. In my dream, I had picked the car up and there was visible bondo and putty all over it. What paint there was cracked and there were many areas (like the hood) that had those tiny circles ground into it from using an orbital sander. I was sad.
> 
> I stuck my finger into the putty along the door frame and it was still pliable. You could see my fingerprint and I could actually push the material and move it. The top 'paint' cracked as I did this and more or less rubbed off. I looked at Keith and he said to me "No one will notice. Don't start trouble with them." I think I wanted to slug him.
> 
> Thank goodness I woke up right after that. I was relieved to find out it was only a dream, but I still have the urge to call the place that is painting the car and ask how it was going. I won't though, and I just need to trust that they will do a good job. I guess it just shows my level of concern in getting it done. It is a pretty big investment.
> 
> By now I have shaken off the feeling of dread and I have moved on to other things. There is too much good to focus on instead of worrying. Busy is good and busy I have been, finishing up the written pattern for my large carousel project. I am almost finished.
> 
> I should finish today and then I will begin making the kits. I hope to start shipping the kits early next week. I am keeping the sale price on the pre-orders until probably next Monday, so if you were considering ordering one, now is the time to jump in. I really think that you will be pleased at what you receive for your money. As I have collected all the supplies, I am really proud that everything is so nice and such great quality. I think those who receive their kits will agree.
> 
> Keith has been working hard as well. Even though he has a "Man Sickness" (A "cold". Those are HIS words - not mine - and I think we ALL know what that means!) He just finished up a new set of 100 patterns for word art signs for each state of the union:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made 100 different plaques in all, and they can be purchased individually (SNKSINGLE), or in sets of five (SNKSET1), ten (SNKSET2) or all 100 (SNKSET3). I think they are awesome and going to be very popular. They are great for everyone - especially with the upcoming summer and tourist season. Those of you who sell in seasonal shops will hopefully do well with them.
> 
> Everything is up on the site right now, although we are planning an official update tomorrow. We will be sending out our newsletter tomorrow as well, and I plan to have my patterns for both the full carousel as well as the carousel ornaments only pattern and kits up there as well. It is going to be a busy day for me finishing up my writing, proofreading and preparing things. I love days like this!
> 
> With that said, I will keep today's post short. It is raining here today and nice and warm. I already was out for a bit to take the trash to the road for pickup and it definitely felt like spring.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day!


My, Bert - it has been a long time!

I am glad you are doing well and I am happy to hear you are visiting your family here on our side of the world. 

I have never been to Niagra, but it is a place that is on my bucket list. Perhaps the next time I go see the kids in Chicago, I will make it a point to go through that way.

I always enjoy hearing from you. Thank you for taking the time to stop by and see what I am up to. I can't wait to see your projects that you are working on too.

Have a wonderful day and safe travels, my friend! We'll talk soon!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just about DONE!*

Today is the day. Before I lay my head on my pillow tonight, I will call my "Scary-Go-Round" pattern and project "Finished"! (SLDP238) After over a month of working on it, I can finally consider it 'done' and move on to other things.

While a month may not seem very long to some of you, this project has occupied a huge part of each day (and night) and it seems that I have been living and breathing and sleeping with it nearly every second of each day. It will be a great relief to call it complete and I will be honest - I am ready to move on to other things.

I spent all day yesterday finishing up the painting instructions and fine tuning the drawings. There were little things that I needed to add to the graphics to make them complete. I finished last night, and today I only have a few presentation photos to add and the page of resources and I think the pattern is 'good to go'. I am pretty excited.

The final manuscript of the pattern turned out to be 75 pages.










It was only after I printed it that I realized that I had just written a BOOK! At this point, there are 129 color photos in the pattern. These are all the step-by-step pictures and I only need to add the final pictures to make it complete. I am pretty proud of it.

The fact that the pattern is large doesn't necessarily mean that it is complicated. I actually think it means the opposite. I wrote the instructions by breaking them down very carefully so that each step is small and easy and clear for even those new to painting and woodworking. In my opinion, ANYONE could create this beautiful piece. Even with little or no experience.

I will be interested to hear the feedback I receive from my customers on this. I really hope it will be positive.

Today I have to do the small final touches, as I mentioned, but I am also going to create a smaller pattern and kit using only the carousel characters. The pattern (and matching kit) will include the six carousel figures, complete with stands:










This way they can be hung on a tree or wreath, or used as a cute vignette or mantle. I think it will be just the thing for someone who doesn't have the room for the full blown carousel. The pattern (SLDP239) will be up on my site later on today. (The link will work then)

I also am going to be offering a WOOD KIT for the ornament set, (SLDPK239) which will include the six ornament pieces with the bat motif on the top and six-two piece stands.



















I think that people will find lots of fun places to use them for decorations.

Our website update will be later on today. As I said, by later on tonight everything should be posted. I am still awaiting some magnets to come for the kits, but other than that I am good to go. I plan on using the weekend to start cutting the pre-ordered kits and they should be shipping next week. Everything is falling into place.

(If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List) That way you will be notified through our newsletter of our new patterns and products.

I really appreciate everyone's kind words and encouragement on this project. It has been a long go of it and it helped tremendously knowing how well-received it was. You don't know how much that meant to me and how it helped me through those days when I wondered if I would ever get it 'just right'.

It is a beautiful, cloudless and cool day here today. The trees are all filling in and are turning lush and green. I really love it when it is so nice out. It makes everything better.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just about DONE!*
> 
> Today is the day. Before I lay my head on my pillow tonight, I will call my "Scary-Go-Round" pattern and project "Finished"! (SLDP238) After over a month of working on it, I can finally consider it 'done' and move on to other things.
> 
> While a month may not seem very long to some of you, this project has occupied a huge part of each day (and night) and it seems that I have been living and breathing and sleeping with it nearly every second of each day. It will be a great relief to call it complete and I will be honest - I am ready to move on to other things.
> 
> I spent all day yesterday finishing up the painting instructions and fine tuning the drawings. There were little things that I needed to add to the graphics to make them complete. I finished last night, and today I only have a few presentation photos to add and the page of resources and I think the pattern is 'good to go'. I am pretty excited.
> 
> The final manuscript of the pattern turned out to be 75 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only after I printed it that I realized that I had just written a BOOK! At this point, there are 129 color photos in the pattern. These are all the step-by-step pictures and I only need to add the final pictures to make it complete. I am pretty proud of it.
> 
> The fact that the pattern is large doesn't necessarily mean that it is complicated. I actually think it means the opposite. I wrote the instructions by breaking them down very carefully so that each step is small and easy and clear for even those new to painting and woodworking. In my opinion, ANYONE could create this beautiful piece. Even with little or no experience.
> 
> I will be interested to hear the feedback I receive from my customers on this. I really hope it will be positive.
> 
> Today I have to do the small final touches, as I mentioned, but I am also going to create a smaller pattern and kit using only the carousel characters. The pattern (and matching kit) will include the six carousel figures, complete with stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way they can be hung on a tree or wreath, or used as a cute vignette or mantle. I think it will be just the thing for someone who doesn't have the room for the full blown carousel. The pattern (SLDP239) will be up on my site later on today. (The link will work then)
> 
> I also am going to be offering a WOOD KIT for the ornament set, (SLDPK239) which will include the six ornament pieces with the bat motif on the top and six-two piece stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people will find lots of fun places to use them for decorations.
> 
> Our website update will be later on today. As I said, by later on tonight everything should be posted. I am still awaiting some magnets to come for the kits, but other than that I am good to go. I plan on using the weekend to start cutting the pre-ordered kits and they should be shipping next week. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> (If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List) That way you will be notified through our newsletter of our new patterns and products.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's kind words and encouragement on this project. It has been a long go of it and it helped tremendously knowing how well-received it was. You don't know how much that meant to me and how it helped me through those days when I wondered if I would ever get it 'just right'.
> 
> It is a beautiful, cloudless and cool day here today. The trees are all filling in and are turning lush and green. I really love it when it is so nice out. It makes everything better.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Wow, that is a book! Your instructions are always wonderful and you put so much effort into making your customers feel that they can do any project you offer. A beginner can easily follow any of your patterns, they are so well thought out and detailed. It's the teacher in you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just about DONE!*
> 
> Today is the day. Before I lay my head on my pillow tonight, I will call my "Scary-Go-Round" pattern and project "Finished"! (SLDP238) After over a month of working on it, I can finally consider it 'done' and move on to other things.
> 
> While a month may not seem very long to some of you, this project has occupied a huge part of each day (and night) and it seems that I have been living and breathing and sleeping with it nearly every second of each day. It will be a great relief to call it complete and I will be honest - I am ready to move on to other things.
> 
> I spent all day yesterday finishing up the painting instructions and fine tuning the drawings. There were little things that I needed to add to the graphics to make them complete. I finished last night, and today I only have a few presentation photos to add and the page of resources and I think the pattern is 'good to go'. I am pretty excited.
> 
> The final manuscript of the pattern turned out to be 75 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only after I printed it that I realized that I had just written a BOOK! At this point, there are 129 color photos in the pattern. These are all the step-by-step pictures and I only need to add the final pictures to make it complete. I am pretty proud of it.
> 
> The fact that the pattern is large doesn't necessarily mean that it is complicated. I actually think it means the opposite. I wrote the instructions by breaking them down very carefully so that each step is small and easy and clear for even those new to painting and woodworking. In my opinion, ANYONE could create this beautiful piece. Even with little or no experience.
> 
> I will be interested to hear the feedback I receive from my customers on this. I really hope it will be positive.
> 
> Today I have to do the small final touches, as I mentioned, but I am also going to create a smaller pattern and kit using only the carousel characters. The pattern (and matching kit) will include the six carousel figures, complete with stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way they can be hung on a tree or wreath, or used as a cute vignette or mantle. I think it will be just the thing for someone who doesn't have the room for the full blown carousel. The pattern (SLDP239) will be up on my site later on today. (The link will work then)
> 
> I also am going to be offering a WOOD KIT for the ornament set, (SLDPK239) which will include the six ornament pieces with the bat motif on the top and six-two piece stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people will find lots of fun places to use them for decorations.
> 
> Our website update will be later on today. As I said, by later on tonight everything should be posted. I am still awaiting some magnets to come for the kits, but other than that I am good to go. I plan on using the weekend to start cutting the pre-ordered kits and they should be shipping next week. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> (If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List) That way you will be notified through our newsletter of our new patterns and products.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's kind words and encouragement on this project. It has been a long go of it and it helped tremendously knowing how well-received it was. You don't know how much that meant to me and how it helped me through those days when I wondered if I would ever get it 'just right'.
> 
> It is a beautiful, cloudless and cool day here today. The trees are all filling in and are turning lush and green. I really love it when it is so nice out. It makes everything better.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. This morning I can officially call it DONE! I worked on it (again) until nearly 8pm last night. (Plus a few other things.)

I am proud of it. I think it will be OK and I hope others like it as well.

It is a huge relief to me! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Just about DONE!*
> 
> Today is the day. Before I lay my head on my pillow tonight, I will call my "Scary-Go-Round" pattern and project "Finished"! (SLDP238) After over a month of working on it, I can finally consider it 'done' and move on to other things.
> 
> While a month may not seem very long to some of you, this project has occupied a huge part of each day (and night) and it seems that I have been living and breathing and sleeping with it nearly every second of each day. It will be a great relief to call it complete and I will be honest - I am ready to move on to other things.
> 
> I spent all day yesterday finishing up the painting instructions and fine tuning the drawings. There were little things that I needed to add to the graphics to make them complete. I finished last night, and today I only have a few presentation photos to add and the page of resources and I think the pattern is 'good to go'. I am pretty excited.
> 
> The final manuscript of the pattern turned out to be 75 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only after I printed it that I realized that I had just written a BOOK! At this point, there are 129 color photos in the pattern. These are all the step-by-step pictures and I only need to add the final pictures to make it complete. I am pretty proud of it.
> 
> The fact that the pattern is large doesn't necessarily mean that it is complicated. I actually think it means the opposite. I wrote the instructions by breaking them down very carefully so that each step is small and easy and clear for even those new to painting and woodworking. In my opinion, ANYONE could create this beautiful piece. Even with little or no experience.
> 
> I will be interested to hear the feedback I receive from my customers on this. I really hope it will be positive.
> 
> Today I have to do the small final touches, as I mentioned, but I am also going to create a smaller pattern and kit using only the carousel characters. The pattern (and matching kit) will include the six carousel figures, complete with stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way they can be hung on a tree or wreath, or used as a cute vignette or mantle. I think it will be just the thing for someone who doesn't have the room for the full blown carousel. The pattern (SLDP239) will be up on my site later on today. (The link will work then)
> 
> I also am going to be offering a WOOD KIT for the ornament set, (SLDPK239) which will include the six ornament pieces with the bat motif on the top and six-two piece stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people will find lots of fun places to use them for decorations.
> 
> Our website update will be later on today. As I said, by later on tonight everything should be posted. I am still awaiting some magnets to come for the kits, but other than that I am good to go. I plan on using the weekend to start cutting the pre-ordered kits and they should be shipping next week. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> (If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List) That way you will be notified through our newsletter of our new patterns and products.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's kind words and encouragement on this project. It has been a long go of it and it helped tremendously knowing how well-received it was. You don't know how much that meant to me and how it helped me through those days when I wondered if I would ever get it 'just right'.
> 
> It is a beautiful, cloudless and cool day here today. The trees are all filling in and are turning lush and green. I really love it when it is so nice out. It makes everything better.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Kick back, and like StumpyNubs says: "have a cold one, because, you've earned it"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just about DONE!*
> 
> Today is the day. Before I lay my head on my pillow tonight, I will call my "Scary-Go-Round" pattern and project "Finished"! (SLDP238) After over a month of working on it, I can finally consider it 'done' and move on to other things.
> 
> While a month may not seem very long to some of you, this project has occupied a huge part of each day (and night) and it seems that I have been living and breathing and sleeping with it nearly every second of each day. It will be a great relief to call it complete and I will be honest - I am ready to move on to other things.
> 
> I spent all day yesterday finishing up the painting instructions and fine tuning the drawings. There were little things that I needed to add to the graphics to make them complete. I finished last night, and today I only have a few presentation photos to add and the page of resources and I think the pattern is 'good to go'. I am pretty excited.
> 
> The final manuscript of the pattern turned out to be 75 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only after I printed it that I realized that I had just written a BOOK! At this point, there are 129 color photos in the pattern. These are all the step-by-step pictures and I only need to add the final pictures to make it complete. I am pretty proud of it.
> 
> The fact that the pattern is large doesn't necessarily mean that it is complicated. I actually think it means the opposite. I wrote the instructions by breaking them down very carefully so that each step is small and easy and clear for even those new to painting and woodworking. In my opinion, ANYONE could create this beautiful piece. Even with little or no experience.
> 
> I will be interested to hear the feedback I receive from my customers on this. I really hope it will be positive.
> 
> Today I have to do the small final touches, as I mentioned, but I am also going to create a smaller pattern and kit using only the carousel characters. The pattern (and matching kit) will include the six carousel figures, complete with stands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way they can be hung on a tree or wreath, or used as a cute vignette or mantle. I think it will be just the thing for someone who doesn't have the room for the full blown carousel. The pattern (SLDP239) will be up on my site later on today. (The link will work then)
> 
> I also am going to be offering a WOOD KIT for the ornament set, (SLDPK239) which will include the six ornament pieces with the bat motif on the top and six-two piece stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people will find lots of fun places to use them for decorations.
> 
> Our website update will be later on today. As I said, by later on tonight everything should be posted. I am still awaiting some magnets to come for the kits, but other than that I am good to go. I plan on using the weekend to start cutting the pre-ordered kits and they should be shipping next week. Everything is falling into place.
> 
> (If you want to join our mailing list, you can do so here: Sheila Landry Designs Mailing List) That way you will be notified through our newsletter of our new patterns and products.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's kind words and encouragement on this project. It has been a long go of it and it helped tremendously knowing how well-received it was. You don't know how much that meant to me and how it helped me through those days when I wondered if I would ever get it 'just right'.
> 
> It is a beautiful, cloudless and cool day here today. The trees are all filling in and are turning lush and green. I really love it when it is so nice out. It makes everything better.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thanks, Roger! I will just for a second! There is no rest for the wicked! I must be one wicked, wicked girl! 

Have a great Memorial Day weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*What NEXT???*

I sit here and wonder as I begin to write today's post if you aren't all really tired of hearing of my little Haunted Carousel.

For the past month or so, I have been completely obsessed with creating it, painting it, and building it. It seems that I have had little else to discuss here because it has taken over my entire life.

Yesterday, as I completed the last save on the 77 page pattern (I added some more 'completed' photos in the back of the pattern - everyone likes more pictures!) I had the same feeling return that I felt when I completed my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.










After working on it for slightly over a year, when I finally tied the last knot of thread and knew I was done, I had a split second of 'loss'. The thought of "what next?" came to mind.

You all may have realized that I am pretty much a self-motivated individual. It wasn't always like that, but as I grew up and learned of all the wonderful possibilities that our world has to offer us, my desire to try new things often won over my desire to be lazy.

In most cases, learning about something only served to create more interest and desire within me and soon my days were filled with learning about things that I would have never thought I would want to know about. It wasn't long before this became a pattern in my life, and each new day brought new opportunities to explore new forms of creating. And my life got happier.

I am the first to admit that I am 'addicted' to color. I wonder if they have a name for such an addiction. Be it paint, thread, wood, or anything else - if it comes in lots of beautiful colors, I am IN!

I love to 'collect' things with color as well. When my shipment of beautiful silk threads from South Africa finally arrived last week, I felt pure pleasure and joy winding the threads and silk ribbon onto the little cards and placing them all in color order in the little box that I use for storage. When I was done, I just gazed at them and thought of all the wonderful things that they would become. It was like a drug.

Two days ago, while I was in the midst of finishing up the huge task at hand, another box of colors were brought to my doorstep. This time it was in the form of a new line of paint from DecoArt. The line is called Mixed Media and the paint is suitable for many different kinds of surfaces and applications. Just look at how wonderful they are!










I KNOW that all of my 'color-junkie' friends out there are drooling! I honestly feel as if Christmas has come in May!

At first when I saw this new line of paint, I told myself that I wasn't going to buy into it. After all, I already have enough paint here to paint from Nova Scotia to New Jersey. What the heck did I need more PAINT for???

But after seeing a couple of videos on these products and reading about the DecoArt Mixed Media Program it got those already over-active gears in my head turning and I thought of some wonderful applications to not only my new painting patterns, but also my WOODWORKING and SCROLL SAWING patterns as well! (Yes - I KNOW that you woodworkers don't like to paint and cover the beautiful wood grains! But that is the reason WHY I think that these products are going to be EMBRACED by you!) They are truly NEW, and will add some really EXCITING options to your scrolled projects. I can't wait to get started with them!

Today I am doing some finishing touches on ornament pattern for the carousel figures. I will also get working on the many pre-ordered kits for the carousel, as I hope to get them shipped out by next week (I am still waiting for magnets to arrive!) In between I will turn my attention to something completely different - creating some cool things using these awesome products. I think it will be fun to explore them and test them on different ideas, and I think you will enjoy seeing what I do with them. I have no doubt that you will be as impressed with them as I am and they will win you over. I am truly excited of the possibilities!

If I have peaked your interest, there are several new videos that you can tune into to see what these products are all about. Follow the link above and look on DecoArt's site. That is a good starting place. But don't let those limit your imagination. Being a woodworker AND a painter, I can see some great promise to use these with my woodworking projects. I think they will be really fun to explore.

It is cloudy here and it is suppose to rain. It may already be raining outside - I can't tell. I am going to take the next five minutes of my day to enjoy my coffee and just 'be'. Then I will jump in with both feet to the next project. I can't wait to get started with all those colors!

(I guess there are worse addictions!)

Have a wonderful Friday and a happy and safe weekend!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *What NEXT???*
> 
> I sit here and wonder as I begin to write today's post if you aren't all really tired of hearing of my little Haunted Carousel.
> 
> For the past month or so, I have been completely obsessed with creating it, painting it, and building it. It seems that I have had little else to discuss here because it has taken over my entire life.
> 
> Yesterday, as I completed the last save on the 77 page pattern (I added some more 'completed' photos in the back of the pattern - everyone likes more pictures!) I had the same feeling return that I felt when I completed my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working on it for slightly over a year, when I finally tied the last knot of thread and knew I was done, I had a split second of 'loss'. The thought of "what next?" came to mind.
> 
> You all may have realized that I am pretty much a self-motivated individual. It wasn't always like that, but as I grew up and learned of all the wonderful possibilities that our world has to offer us, my desire to try new things often won over my desire to be lazy.
> 
> In most cases, learning about something only served to create more interest and desire within me and soon my days were filled with learning about things that I would have never thought I would want to know about. It wasn't long before this became a pattern in my life, and each new day brought new opportunities to explore new forms of creating. And my life got happier.
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am 'addicted' to color. I wonder if they have a name for such an addiction. Be it paint, thread, wood, or anything else - if it comes in lots of beautiful colors, I am IN!
> 
> I love to 'collect' things with color as well. When my shipment of beautiful silk threads from South Africa finally arrived last week, I felt pure pleasure and joy winding the threads and silk ribbon onto the little cards and placing them all in color order in the little box that I use for storage. When I was done, I just gazed at them and thought of all the wonderful things that they would become. It was like a drug.
> 
> Two days ago, while I was in the midst of finishing up the huge task at hand, another box of colors were brought to my doorstep. This time it was in the form of a new line of paint from DecoArt. The line is called Mixed Media and the paint is suitable for many different kinds of surfaces and applications. Just look at how wonderful they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW that all of my 'color-junkie' friends out there are drooling! I honestly feel as if Christmas has come in May!
> 
> At first when I saw this new line of paint, I told myself that I wasn't going to buy into it. After all, I already have enough paint here to paint from Nova Scotia to New Jersey. What the heck did I need more PAINT for???
> 
> But after seeing a couple of videos on these products and reading about the DecoArt Mixed Media Program it got those already over-active gears in my head turning and I thought of some wonderful applications to not only my new painting patterns, but also my WOODWORKING and SCROLL SAWING patterns as well! (Yes - I KNOW that you woodworkers don't like to paint and cover the beautiful wood grains! But that is the reason WHY I think that these products are going to be EMBRACED by you!) They are truly NEW, and will add some really EXCITING options to your scrolled projects. I can't wait to get started with them!
> 
> Today I am doing some finishing touches on ornament pattern for the carousel figures. I will also get working on the many pre-ordered kits for the carousel, as I hope to get them shipped out by next week (I am still waiting for magnets to arrive!) In between I will turn my attention to something completely different - creating some cool things using these awesome products. I think it will be fun to explore them and test them on different ideas, and I think you will enjoy seeing what I do with them. I have no doubt that you will be as impressed with them as I am and they will win you over. I am truly excited of the possibilities!
> 
> If I have peaked your interest, there are several new videos that you can tune into to see what these products are all about. Follow the link above and look on DecoArt's site. That is a good starting place. But don't let those limit your imagination. Being a woodworker AND a painter, I can see some great promise to use these with my woodworking projects. I think they will be really fun to explore.
> 
> It is cloudy here and it is suppose to rain. It may already be raining outside - I can't tell. I am going to take the next five minutes of my day to enjoy my coffee and just 'be'. Then I will jump in with both feet to the next project. I can't wait to get started with all those colors!
> 
> (I guess there are worse addictions!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a happy and safe weekend!


You and Keith have a gr8 and safe weekend


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *What NEXT???*
> 
> I sit here and wonder as I begin to write today's post if you aren't all really tired of hearing of my little Haunted Carousel.
> 
> For the past month or so, I have been completely obsessed with creating it, painting it, and building it. It seems that I have had little else to discuss here because it has taken over my entire life.
> 
> Yesterday, as I completed the last save on the 77 page pattern (I added some more 'completed' photos in the back of the pattern - everyone likes more pictures!) I had the same feeling return that I felt when I completed my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working on it for slightly over a year, when I finally tied the last knot of thread and knew I was done, I had a split second of 'loss'. The thought of "what next?" came to mind.
> 
> You all may have realized that I am pretty much a self-motivated individual. It wasn't always like that, but as I grew up and learned of all the wonderful possibilities that our world has to offer us, my desire to try new things often won over my desire to be lazy.
> 
> In most cases, learning about something only served to create more interest and desire within me and soon my days were filled with learning about things that I would have never thought I would want to know about. It wasn't long before this became a pattern in my life, and each new day brought new opportunities to explore new forms of creating. And my life got happier.
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am 'addicted' to color. I wonder if they have a name for such an addiction. Be it paint, thread, wood, or anything else - if it comes in lots of beautiful colors, I am IN!
> 
> I love to 'collect' things with color as well. When my shipment of beautiful silk threads from South Africa finally arrived last week, I felt pure pleasure and joy winding the threads and silk ribbon onto the little cards and placing them all in color order in the little box that I use for storage. When I was done, I just gazed at them and thought of all the wonderful things that they would become. It was like a drug.
> 
> Two days ago, while I was in the midst of finishing up the huge task at hand, another box of colors were brought to my doorstep. This time it was in the form of a new line of paint from DecoArt. The line is called Mixed Media and the paint is suitable for many different kinds of surfaces and applications. Just look at how wonderful they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW that all of my 'color-junkie' friends out there are drooling! I honestly feel as if Christmas has come in May!
> 
> At first when I saw this new line of paint, I told myself that I wasn't going to buy into it. After all, I already have enough paint here to paint from Nova Scotia to New Jersey. What the heck did I need more PAINT for???
> 
> But after seeing a couple of videos on these products and reading about the DecoArt Mixed Media Program it got those already over-active gears in my head turning and I thought of some wonderful applications to not only my new painting patterns, but also my WOODWORKING and SCROLL SAWING patterns as well! (Yes - I KNOW that you woodworkers don't like to paint and cover the beautiful wood grains! But that is the reason WHY I think that these products are going to be EMBRACED by you!) They are truly NEW, and will add some really EXCITING options to your scrolled projects. I can't wait to get started with them!
> 
> Today I am doing some finishing touches on ornament pattern for the carousel figures. I will also get working on the many pre-ordered kits for the carousel, as I hope to get them shipped out by next week (I am still waiting for magnets to arrive!) In between I will turn my attention to something completely different - creating some cool things using these awesome products. I think it will be fun to explore them and test them on different ideas, and I think you will enjoy seeing what I do with them. I have no doubt that you will be as impressed with them as I am and they will win you over. I am truly excited of the possibilities!
> 
> If I have peaked your interest, there are several new videos that you can tune into to see what these products are all about. Follow the link above and look on DecoArt's site. That is a good starting place. But don't let those limit your imagination. Being a woodworker AND a painter, I can see some great promise to use these with my woodworking projects. I think they will be really fun to explore.
> 
> It is cloudy here and it is suppose to rain. It may already be raining outside - I can't tell. I am going to take the next five minutes of my day to enjoy my coffee and just 'be'. Then I will jump in with both feet to the next project. I can't wait to get started with all those colors!
> 
> (I guess there are worse addictions!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a happy and safe weekend!


I just watched a DecoArt Video on Mega Crackle effect where the mixed media products were used. Oooowwww I could have some fun with that box of colours your received  Enjoy!
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What NEXT???*
> 
> I sit here and wonder as I begin to write today's post if you aren't all really tired of hearing of my little Haunted Carousel.
> 
> For the past month or so, I have been completely obsessed with creating it, painting it, and building it. It seems that I have had little else to discuss here because it has taken over my entire life.
> 
> Yesterday, as I completed the last save on the 77 page pattern (I added some more 'completed' photos in the back of the pattern - everyone likes more pictures!) I had the same feeling return that I felt when I completed my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working on it for slightly over a year, when I finally tied the last knot of thread and knew I was done, I had a split second of 'loss'. The thought of "what next?" came to mind.
> 
> You all may have realized that I am pretty much a self-motivated individual. It wasn't always like that, but as I grew up and learned of all the wonderful possibilities that our world has to offer us, my desire to try new things often won over my desire to be lazy.
> 
> In most cases, learning about something only served to create more interest and desire within me and soon my days were filled with learning about things that I would have never thought I would want to know about. It wasn't long before this became a pattern in my life, and each new day brought new opportunities to explore new forms of creating. And my life got happier.
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am 'addicted' to color. I wonder if they have a name for such an addiction. Be it paint, thread, wood, or anything else - if it comes in lots of beautiful colors, I am IN!
> 
> I love to 'collect' things with color as well. When my shipment of beautiful silk threads from South Africa finally arrived last week, I felt pure pleasure and joy winding the threads and silk ribbon onto the little cards and placing them all in color order in the little box that I use for storage. When I was done, I just gazed at them and thought of all the wonderful things that they would become. It was like a drug.
> 
> Two days ago, while I was in the midst of finishing up the huge task at hand, another box of colors were brought to my doorstep. This time it was in the form of a new line of paint from DecoArt. The line is called Mixed Media and the paint is suitable for many different kinds of surfaces and applications. Just look at how wonderful they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW that all of my 'color-junkie' friends out there are drooling! I honestly feel as if Christmas has come in May!
> 
> At first when I saw this new line of paint, I told myself that I wasn't going to buy into it. After all, I already have enough paint here to paint from Nova Scotia to New Jersey. What the heck did I need more PAINT for???
> 
> But after seeing a couple of videos on these products and reading about the DecoArt Mixed Media Program it got those already over-active gears in my head turning and I thought of some wonderful applications to not only my new painting patterns, but also my WOODWORKING and SCROLL SAWING patterns as well! (Yes - I KNOW that you woodworkers don't like to paint and cover the beautiful wood grains! But that is the reason WHY I think that these products are going to be EMBRACED by you!) They are truly NEW, and will add some really EXCITING options to your scrolled projects. I can't wait to get started with them!
> 
> Today I am doing some finishing touches on ornament pattern for the carousel figures. I will also get working on the many pre-ordered kits for the carousel, as I hope to get them shipped out by next week (I am still waiting for magnets to arrive!) In between I will turn my attention to something completely different - creating some cool things using these awesome products. I think it will be fun to explore them and test them on different ideas, and I think you will enjoy seeing what I do with them. I have no doubt that you will be as impressed with them as I am and they will win you over. I am truly excited of the possibilities!
> 
> If I have peaked your interest, there are several new videos that you can tune into to see what these products are all about. Follow the link above and look on DecoArt's site. That is a good starting place. But don't let those limit your imagination. Being a woodworker AND a painter, I can see some great promise to use these with my woodworking projects. I think they will be really fun to explore.
> 
> It is cloudy here and it is suppose to rain. It may already be raining outside - I can't tell. I am going to take the next five minutes of my day to enjoy my coffee and just 'be'. Then I will jump in with both feet to the next project. I can't wait to get started with all those colors!
> 
> (I guess there are worse addictions!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a happy and safe weekend!


I think that there is a place for these new products with lots of different woodworking and painting projects. They are pretty cool and I can't wait to try them on things. I will certainly report back.

Have a great day, Anna!


----------



## sras

scrollgirl said:


> *What NEXT???*
> 
> I sit here and wonder as I begin to write today's post if you aren't all really tired of hearing of my little Haunted Carousel.
> 
> For the past month or so, I have been completely obsessed with creating it, painting it, and building it. It seems that I have had little else to discuss here because it has taken over my entire life.
> 
> Yesterday, as I completed the last save on the 77 page pattern (I added some more 'completed' photos in the back of the pattern - everyone likes more pictures!) I had the same feeling return that I felt when I completed my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working on it for slightly over a year, when I finally tied the last knot of thread and knew I was done, I had a split second of 'loss'. The thought of "what next?" came to mind.
> 
> You all may have realized that I am pretty much a self-motivated individual. It wasn't always like that, but as I grew up and learned of all the wonderful possibilities that our world has to offer us, my desire to try new things often won over my desire to be lazy.
> 
> In most cases, learning about something only served to create more interest and desire within me and soon my days were filled with learning about things that I would have never thought I would want to know about. It wasn't long before this became a pattern in my life, and each new day brought new opportunities to explore new forms of creating. And my life got happier.
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am 'addicted' to color. I wonder if they have a name for such an addiction. Be it paint, thread, wood, or anything else - if it comes in lots of beautiful colors, I am IN!
> 
> I love to 'collect' things with color as well. When my shipment of beautiful silk threads from South Africa finally arrived last week, I felt pure pleasure and joy winding the threads and silk ribbon onto the little cards and placing them all in color order in the little box that I use for storage. When I was done, I just gazed at them and thought of all the wonderful things that they would become. It was like a drug.
> 
> Two days ago, while I was in the midst of finishing up the huge task at hand, another box of colors were brought to my doorstep. This time it was in the form of a new line of paint from DecoArt. The line is called Mixed Media and the paint is suitable for many different kinds of surfaces and applications. Just look at how wonderful they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW that all of my 'color-junkie' friends out there are drooling! I honestly feel as if Christmas has come in May!
> 
> At first when I saw this new line of paint, I told myself that I wasn't going to buy into it. After all, I already have enough paint here to paint from Nova Scotia to New Jersey. What the heck did I need more PAINT for???
> 
> But after seeing a couple of videos on these products and reading about the DecoArt Mixed Media Program it got those already over-active gears in my head turning and I thought of some wonderful applications to not only my new painting patterns, but also my WOODWORKING and SCROLL SAWING patterns as well! (Yes - I KNOW that you woodworkers don't like to paint and cover the beautiful wood grains! But that is the reason WHY I think that these products are going to be EMBRACED by you!) They are truly NEW, and will add some really EXCITING options to your scrolled projects. I can't wait to get started with them!
> 
> Today I am doing some finishing touches on ornament pattern for the carousel figures. I will also get working on the many pre-ordered kits for the carousel, as I hope to get them shipped out by next week (I am still waiting for magnets to arrive!) In between I will turn my attention to something completely different - creating some cool things using these awesome products. I think it will be fun to explore them and test them on different ideas, and I think you will enjoy seeing what I do with them. I have no doubt that you will be as impressed with them as I am and they will win you over. I am truly excited of the possibilities!
> 
> If I have peaked your interest, there are several new videos that you can tune into to see what these products are all about. Follow the link above and look on DecoArt's site. That is a good starting place. But don't let those limit your imagination. Being a woodworker AND a painter, I can see some great promise to use these with my woodworking projects. I think they will be really fun to explore.
> 
> It is cloudy here and it is suppose to rain. It may already be raining outside - I can't tell. I am going to take the next five minutes of my day to enjoy my coffee and just 'be'. Then I will jump in with both feet to the next project. I can't wait to get started with all those colors!
> 
> (I guess there are worse addictions!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a happy and safe weekend!


Just catching up on LJ posts. I have to say - I have really enjoyed seeing the progress on your carousel!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *What NEXT???*
> 
> I sit here and wonder as I begin to write today's post if you aren't all really tired of hearing of my little Haunted Carousel.
> 
> For the past month or so, I have been completely obsessed with creating it, painting it, and building it. It seems that I have had little else to discuss here because it has taken over my entire life.
> 
> Yesterday, as I completed the last save on the 77 page pattern (I added some more 'completed' photos in the back of the pattern - everyone likes more pictures!) I had the same feeling return that I felt when I completed my "A Perfect World" embroidery piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working on it for slightly over a year, when I finally tied the last knot of thread and knew I was done, I had a split second of 'loss'. The thought of "what next?" came to mind.
> 
> You all may have realized that I am pretty much a self-motivated individual. It wasn't always like that, but as I grew up and learned of all the wonderful possibilities that our world has to offer us, my desire to try new things often won over my desire to be lazy.
> 
> In most cases, learning about something only served to create more interest and desire within me and soon my days were filled with learning about things that I would have never thought I would want to know about. It wasn't long before this became a pattern in my life, and each new day brought new opportunities to explore new forms of creating. And my life got happier.
> 
> I am the first to admit that I am 'addicted' to color. I wonder if they have a name for such an addiction. Be it paint, thread, wood, or anything else - if it comes in lots of beautiful colors, I am IN!
> 
> I love to 'collect' things with color as well. When my shipment of beautiful silk threads from South Africa finally arrived last week, I felt pure pleasure and joy winding the threads and silk ribbon onto the little cards and placing them all in color order in the little box that I use for storage. When I was done, I just gazed at them and thought of all the wonderful things that they would become. It was like a drug.
> 
> Two days ago, while I was in the midst of finishing up the huge task at hand, another box of colors were brought to my doorstep. This time it was in the form of a new line of paint from DecoArt. The line is called Mixed Media and the paint is suitable for many different kinds of surfaces and applications. Just look at how wonderful they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW that all of my 'color-junkie' friends out there are drooling! I honestly feel as if Christmas has come in May!
> 
> At first when I saw this new line of paint, I told myself that I wasn't going to buy into it. After all, I already have enough paint here to paint from Nova Scotia to New Jersey. What the heck did I need more PAINT for???
> 
> But after seeing a couple of videos on these products and reading about the DecoArt Mixed Media Program it got those already over-active gears in my head turning and I thought of some wonderful applications to not only my new painting patterns, but also my WOODWORKING and SCROLL SAWING patterns as well! (Yes - I KNOW that you woodworkers don't like to paint and cover the beautiful wood grains! But that is the reason WHY I think that these products are going to be EMBRACED by you!) They are truly NEW, and will add some really EXCITING options to your scrolled projects. I can't wait to get started with them!
> 
> Today I am doing some finishing touches on ornament pattern for the carousel figures. I will also get working on the many pre-ordered kits for the carousel, as I hope to get them shipped out by next week (I am still waiting for magnets to arrive!) In between I will turn my attention to something completely different - creating some cool things using these awesome products. I think it will be fun to explore them and test them on different ideas, and I think you will enjoy seeing what I do with them. I have no doubt that you will be as impressed with them as I am and they will win you over. I am truly excited of the possibilities!
> 
> If I have peaked your interest, there are several new videos that you can tune into to see what these products are all about. Follow the link above and look on DecoArt's site. That is a good starting place. But don't let those limit your imagination. Being a woodworker AND a painter, I can see some great promise to use these with my woodworking projects. I think they will be really fun to explore.
> 
> It is cloudy here and it is suppose to rain. It may already be raining outside - I can't tell. I am going to take the next five minutes of my day to enjoy my coffee and just 'be'. Then I will jump in with both feet to the next project. I can't wait to get started with all those colors!
> 
> (I guess there are worse addictions!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and a happy and safe weekend!


Thank you, Steve. It is really something that came together nicely. I am putting the pre-ordered kits together now. It certainly has been exciting and satisfying. Thank you for your kind words. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Remembering*

It is quiet out this morning. Even though every morning is quiet to some degree, the air seems still and I can actually hear the river rushing by from across the road. That is, when I am not typing. A few birds are singing and it is peaceful. The kind of sounds that remind me of walking in a forest preserve as a child. Growing up in a large city like Chicago, experiencing 'quiet' such as this was nearly non-existent. There were always noises in the city and suburbs. You could always hear traffic and sirens and other everyday noises that our consciousness filters out. It was rare to hear 'nothing' except the few sounds of birds and critters. Perhaps that is why I notice it.

When I was a child, we used to have annual family picnics. Usually they were held sometime in June, but it was probably the only time of year (except for weddings and funerals) that we saw our extended family. Our cousins and second cousins were there, as well as my grandmother's sisters and their families. There were also lots of people that I didn't really know, as the second cousins and family members brought their current boyfriends/girlfriends, etc.

One of the highlights of these picnics for me was to take a long walk in the woods. I remember walking as far as I could along the path and I would imagine that I was in another world, far away from the city. Even though you could still hear the sounds of the traffic, it was faint and far away. The sound you would notice most was that of the birds and the humming insects and the crackle of the leaves under your feet as you walked. I simply loved it.

It was then that I knew that someday I would leave the city. I wanted to live in a place where that peace and quiet would be the norm and I could sit and just 'be'. Away from the chaos of traffic and people and noise and clutter.

Today is Memorial Day in the United States. Living most of my life in the US, I will always consider myself an American. Even though Canada has embraced me as one of their own, I will always keep America in my heart. But there are no rules that say I can't love two countries, are there?

I am not from a military family. As a matter of fact, my family has been a bit shattered for quite a while. As I look around today and see the many, many 'blended' and shifted families, I kind of feel like I blend in a bit better. That wasn't always the case. As I was growing up in the 60's as a child of divorce, I realized even then that there was quite a stigma attached to it. My best friend's mom used to frown on us playing together because my mom was divorced. We had to sneak around to be together most of the time and while she gave in sometimes and allowed me to visit, I always felt the judgement hanging thick in the air. I am sure she wasn't the only one who felt that way back in 1969.

I suppose I am thinking about this today in particular because as I am browsing my computer this morning, I see the many, many photos of fathers, grandfathers, uncles and even aunts who have fought so bravely and sacrificed so much for the freedoms which many of us take for granted. I think I am speaking of North America in general when I say this. I believe that as time passes and we move farther away from the days when our own freedom was truly threatened, it is more difficult to understand what it was like.

My own feelings of being prejudiced against in the 60's is minor compared to what others have fought against. The youth of today, who haven't really felt a 'real' threat to their freedoms, can't imagine what it would be like to have to do things like ration food. They have grown up with us as their parents, offering them more than we had ourselves, and while that is noble in some ways, I can't help but think it can be detrimental in others.

It seems much messier now, this world in which we live. I think that many people who are my age or older long for those times that were perhaps simpler. There is good and bad in every day though and I still believe that we need to decide for ourselves how each of our days will play out. We do after all have the freedom to choose. Many brave men and women died to insure that.

Back to my quiet morning . . .

Today's post (as you may have guessed by now) is not about creating. In today's post I want to express my gratitude and thanks to all the brave people who fought and perished so that I could have the choice to create. I do think of you and I do remember what you have done for me, my family, and my countries.

You left the comfort of your homes, your loved ones and your families to face unknown horrors. Many of you did not return. Of those who did, many of you suffered damages - both physical and emotional - that no one would ever be able to understand.

If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be able to sit here each morning and listen to the river across the road, or listen to the birds singing. I wouldn't be able to spend each day doing what I love to do and sharing the joy of creating. I wouldn't be able to go to sleep at night in peace, feeling safe and secure in my home. Because of you all, I have a good life.

Many, as we know, do not.

The world is a very trouble place. There is much that is 'wrong' and many that are suffering. When I see the hardship and sadness that so many experience on a daily basis, it makes me realize just how fortunate I am. My problems don't seem as big. My hardships not as difficult. It is all because of the sacrifices they have given so we can all live better lives. Our veterans.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. May we always remember you all.


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Remembering*
> 
> It is quiet out this morning. Even though every morning is quiet to some degree, the air seems still and I can actually hear the river rushing by from across the road. That is, when I am not typing. A few birds are singing and it is peaceful. The kind of sounds that remind me of walking in a forest preserve as a child. Growing up in a large city like Chicago, experiencing 'quiet' such as this was nearly non-existent. There were always noises in the city and suburbs. You could always hear traffic and sirens and other everyday noises that our consciousness filters out. It was rare to hear 'nothing' except the few sounds of birds and critters. Perhaps that is why I notice it.
> 
> When I was a child, we used to have annual family picnics. Usually they were held sometime in June, but it was probably the only time of year (except for weddings and funerals) that we saw our extended family. Our cousins and second cousins were there, as well as my grandmother's sisters and their families. There were also lots of people that I didn't really know, as the second cousins and family members brought their current boyfriends/girlfriends, etc.
> 
> One of the highlights of these picnics for me was to take a long walk in the woods. I remember walking as far as I could along the path and I would imagine that I was in another world, far away from the city. Even though you could still hear the sounds of the traffic, it was faint and far away. The sound you would notice most was that of the birds and the humming insects and the crackle of the leaves under your feet as you walked. I simply loved it.
> 
> It was then that I knew that someday I would leave the city. I wanted to live in a place where that peace and quiet would be the norm and I could sit and just 'be'. Away from the chaos of traffic and people and noise and clutter.
> 
> Today is Memorial Day in the United States. Living most of my life in the US, I will always consider myself an American. Even though Canada has embraced me as one of their own, I will always keep America in my heart. But there are no rules that say I can't love two countries, are there?
> 
> I am not from a military family. As a matter of fact, my family has been a bit shattered for quite a while. As I look around today and see the many, many 'blended' and shifted families, I kind of feel like I blend in a bit better. That wasn't always the case. As I was growing up in the 60's as a child of divorce, I realized even then that there was quite a stigma attached to it. My best friend's mom used to frown on us playing together because my mom was divorced. We had to sneak around to be together most of the time and while she gave in sometimes and allowed me to visit, I always felt the judgement hanging thick in the air. I am sure she wasn't the only one who felt that way back in 1969.
> 
> I suppose I am thinking about this today in particular because as I am browsing my computer this morning, I see the many, many photos of fathers, grandfathers, uncles and even aunts who have fought so bravely and sacrificed so much for the freedoms which many of us take for granted. I think I am speaking of North America in general when I say this. I believe that as time passes and we move farther away from the days when our own freedom was truly threatened, it is more difficult to understand what it was like.
> 
> My own feelings of being prejudiced against in the 60's is minor compared to what others have fought against. The youth of today, who haven't really felt a 'real' threat to their freedoms, can't imagine what it would be like to have to do things like ration food. They have grown up with us as their parents, offering them more than we had ourselves, and while that is noble in some ways, I can't help but think it can be detrimental in others.
> 
> It seems much messier now, this world in which we live. I think that many people who are my age or older long for those times that were perhaps simpler. There is good and bad in every day though and I still believe that we need to decide for ourselves how each of our days will play out. We do after all have the freedom to choose. Many brave men and women died to insure that.
> 
> Back to my quiet morning . . .
> 
> Today's post (as you may have guessed by now) is not about creating. In today's post I want to express my gratitude and thanks to all the brave people who fought and perished so that I could have the choice to create. I do think of you and I do remember what you have done for me, my family, and my countries.
> 
> You left the comfort of your homes, your loved ones and your families to face unknown horrors. Many of you did not return. Of those who did, many of you suffered damages - both physical and emotional - that no one would ever be able to understand.
> 
> If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be able to sit here each morning and listen to the river across the road, or listen to the birds singing. I wouldn't be able to spend each day doing what I love to do and sharing the joy of creating. I wouldn't be able to go to sleep at night in peace, feeling safe and secure in my home. Because of you all, I have a good life.
> 
> Many, as we know, do not.
> 
> The world is a very trouble place. There is much that is 'wrong' and many that are suffering. When I see the hardship and sadness that so many experience on a daily basis, it makes me realize just how fortunate I am. My problems don't seem as big. My hardships not as difficult. It is all because of the sacrifices they have given so we can all live better lives. Our veterans.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart. May we always remember you all.


thank you sheila

very well spoken

bless all who serve
and those departed

your gift of freedom 
is a blessing to us all


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Remembering*
> 
> It is quiet out this morning. Even though every morning is quiet to some degree, the air seems still and I can actually hear the river rushing by from across the road. That is, when I am not typing. A few birds are singing and it is peaceful. The kind of sounds that remind me of walking in a forest preserve as a child. Growing up in a large city like Chicago, experiencing 'quiet' such as this was nearly non-existent. There were always noises in the city and suburbs. You could always hear traffic and sirens and other everyday noises that our consciousness filters out. It was rare to hear 'nothing' except the few sounds of birds and critters. Perhaps that is why I notice it.
> 
> When I was a child, we used to have annual family picnics. Usually they were held sometime in June, but it was probably the only time of year (except for weddings and funerals) that we saw our extended family. Our cousins and second cousins were there, as well as my grandmother's sisters and their families. There were also lots of people that I didn't really know, as the second cousins and family members brought their current boyfriends/girlfriends, etc.
> 
> One of the highlights of these picnics for me was to take a long walk in the woods. I remember walking as far as I could along the path and I would imagine that I was in another world, far away from the city. Even though you could still hear the sounds of the traffic, it was faint and far away. The sound you would notice most was that of the birds and the humming insects and the crackle of the leaves under your feet as you walked. I simply loved it.
> 
> It was then that I knew that someday I would leave the city. I wanted to live in a place where that peace and quiet would be the norm and I could sit and just 'be'. Away from the chaos of traffic and people and noise and clutter.
> 
> Today is Memorial Day in the United States. Living most of my life in the US, I will always consider myself an American. Even though Canada has embraced me as one of their own, I will always keep America in my heart. But there are no rules that say I can't love two countries, are there?
> 
> I am not from a military family. As a matter of fact, my family has been a bit shattered for quite a while. As I look around today and see the many, many 'blended' and shifted families, I kind of feel like I blend in a bit better. That wasn't always the case. As I was growing up in the 60's as a child of divorce, I realized even then that there was quite a stigma attached to it. My best friend's mom used to frown on us playing together because my mom was divorced. We had to sneak around to be together most of the time and while she gave in sometimes and allowed me to visit, I always felt the judgement hanging thick in the air. I am sure she wasn't the only one who felt that way back in 1969.
> 
> I suppose I am thinking about this today in particular because as I am browsing my computer this morning, I see the many, many photos of fathers, grandfathers, uncles and even aunts who have fought so bravely and sacrificed so much for the freedoms which many of us take for granted. I think I am speaking of North America in general when I say this. I believe that as time passes and we move farther away from the days when our own freedom was truly threatened, it is more difficult to understand what it was like.
> 
> My own feelings of being prejudiced against in the 60's is minor compared to what others have fought against. The youth of today, who haven't really felt a 'real' threat to their freedoms, can't imagine what it would be like to have to do things like ration food. They have grown up with us as their parents, offering them more than we had ourselves, and while that is noble in some ways, I can't help but think it can be detrimental in others.
> 
> It seems much messier now, this world in which we live. I think that many people who are my age or older long for those times that were perhaps simpler. There is good and bad in every day though and I still believe that we need to decide for ourselves how each of our days will play out. We do after all have the freedom to choose. Many brave men and women died to insure that.
> 
> Back to my quiet morning . . .
> 
> Today's post (as you may have guessed by now) is not about creating. In today's post I want to express my gratitude and thanks to all the brave people who fought and perished so that I could have the choice to create. I do think of you and I do remember what you have done for me, my family, and my countries.
> 
> You left the comfort of your homes, your loved ones and your families to face unknown horrors. Many of you did not return. Of those who did, many of you suffered damages - both physical and emotional - that no one would ever be able to understand.
> 
> If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be able to sit here each morning and listen to the river across the road, or listen to the birds singing. I wouldn't be able to spend each day doing what I love to do and sharing the joy of creating. I wouldn't be able to go to sleep at night in peace, feeling safe and secure in my home. Because of you all, I have a good life.
> 
> Many, as we know, do not.
> 
> The world is a very trouble place. There is much that is 'wrong' and many that are suffering. When I see the hardship and sadness that so many experience on a daily basis, it makes me realize just how fortunate I am. My problems don't seem as big. My hardships not as difficult. It is all because of the sacrifices they have given so we can all live better lives. Our veterans.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart. May we always remember you all.


Hi, David: I hope you are doing well. 

Yes - I think we all tend to take our freedoms for granted. I find as I get older, I appreciate the sacrifices even more. So many people overseas are suffering. So many live in fear. We, as North Americans don't ever know that. The closest we came was on 911. Can you imagine living with that kind of fear every day? Many do. And many, many have sacrificed their lives and their health and their emotional health so that we don't have to worry.

I think it is a day of reflection for many. Remembering is good.

Have a good one. Thank you for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Remembering*
> 
> It is quiet out this morning. Even though every morning is quiet to some degree, the air seems still and I can actually hear the river rushing by from across the road. That is, when I am not typing. A few birds are singing and it is peaceful. The kind of sounds that remind me of walking in a forest preserve as a child. Growing up in a large city like Chicago, experiencing 'quiet' such as this was nearly non-existent. There were always noises in the city and suburbs. You could always hear traffic and sirens and other everyday noises that our consciousness filters out. It was rare to hear 'nothing' except the few sounds of birds and critters. Perhaps that is why I notice it.
> 
> When I was a child, we used to have annual family picnics. Usually they were held sometime in June, but it was probably the only time of year (except for weddings and funerals) that we saw our extended family. Our cousins and second cousins were there, as well as my grandmother's sisters and their families. There were also lots of people that I didn't really know, as the second cousins and family members brought their current boyfriends/girlfriends, etc.
> 
> One of the highlights of these picnics for me was to take a long walk in the woods. I remember walking as far as I could along the path and I would imagine that I was in another world, far away from the city. Even though you could still hear the sounds of the traffic, it was faint and far away. The sound you would notice most was that of the birds and the humming insects and the crackle of the leaves under your feet as you walked. I simply loved it.
> 
> It was then that I knew that someday I would leave the city. I wanted to live in a place where that peace and quiet would be the norm and I could sit and just 'be'. Away from the chaos of traffic and people and noise and clutter.
> 
> Today is Memorial Day in the United States. Living most of my life in the US, I will always consider myself an American. Even though Canada has embraced me as one of their own, I will always keep America in my heart. But there are no rules that say I can't love two countries, are there?
> 
> I am not from a military family. As a matter of fact, my family has been a bit shattered for quite a while. As I look around today and see the many, many 'blended' and shifted families, I kind of feel like I blend in a bit better. That wasn't always the case. As I was growing up in the 60's as a child of divorce, I realized even then that there was quite a stigma attached to it. My best friend's mom used to frown on us playing together because my mom was divorced. We had to sneak around to be together most of the time and while she gave in sometimes and allowed me to visit, I always felt the judgement hanging thick in the air. I am sure she wasn't the only one who felt that way back in 1969.
> 
> I suppose I am thinking about this today in particular because as I am browsing my computer this morning, I see the many, many photos of fathers, grandfathers, uncles and even aunts who have fought so bravely and sacrificed so much for the freedoms which many of us take for granted. I think I am speaking of North America in general when I say this. I believe that as time passes and we move farther away from the days when our own freedom was truly threatened, it is more difficult to understand what it was like.
> 
> My own feelings of being prejudiced against in the 60's is minor compared to what others have fought against. The youth of today, who haven't really felt a 'real' threat to their freedoms, can't imagine what it would be like to have to do things like ration food. They have grown up with us as their parents, offering them more than we had ourselves, and while that is noble in some ways, I can't help but think it can be detrimental in others.
> 
> It seems much messier now, this world in which we live. I think that many people who are my age or older long for those times that were perhaps simpler. There is good and bad in every day though and I still believe that we need to decide for ourselves how each of our days will play out. We do after all have the freedom to choose. Many brave men and women died to insure that.
> 
> Back to my quiet morning . . .
> 
> Today's post (as you may have guessed by now) is not about creating. In today's post I want to express my gratitude and thanks to all the brave people who fought and perished so that I could have the choice to create. I do think of you and I do remember what you have done for me, my family, and my countries.
> 
> You left the comfort of your homes, your loved ones and your families to face unknown horrors. Many of you did not return. Of those who did, many of you suffered damages - both physical and emotional - that no one would ever be able to understand.
> 
> If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be able to sit here each morning and listen to the river across the road, or listen to the birds singing. I wouldn't be able to spend each day doing what I love to do and sharing the joy of creating. I wouldn't be able to go to sleep at night in peace, feeling safe and secure in my home. Because of you all, I have a good life.
> 
> Many, as we know, do not.
> 
> The world is a very trouble place. There is much that is 'wrong' and many that are suffering. When I see the hardship and sadness that so many experience on a daily basis, it makes me realize just how fortunate I am. My problems don't seem as big. My hardships not as difficult. It is all because of the sacrifices they have given so we can all live better lives. Our veterans.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart. May we always remember you all.


I'm just getting round to catchin up again. Very well said Sheila. Our freedom didn't fall in our laps. Our Veterans help keep it for us all. I thank them all every chance I get.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Remembering*
> 
> It is quiet out this morning. Even though every morning is quiet to some degree, the air seems still and I can actually hear the river rushing by from across the road. That is, when I am not typing. A few birds are singing and it is peaceful. The kind of sounds that remind me of walking in a forest preserve as a child. Growing up in a large city like Chicago, experiencing 'quiet' such as this was nearly non-existent. There were always noises in the city and suburbs. You could always hear traffic and sirens and other everyday noises that our consciousness filters out. It was rare to hear 'nothing' except the few sounds of birds and critters. Perhaps that is why I notice it.
> 
> When I was a child, we used to have annual family picnics. Usually they were held sometime in June, but it was probably the only time of year (except for weddings and funerals) that we saw our extended family. Our cousins and second cousins were there, as well as my grandmother's sisters and their families. There were also lots of people that I didn't really know, as the second cousins and family members brought their current boyfriends/girlfriends, etc.
> 
> One of the highlights of these picnics for me was to take a long walk in the woods. I remember walking as far as I could along the path and I would imagine that I was in another world, far away from the city. Even though you could still hear the sounds of the traffic, it was faint and far away. The sound you would notice most was that of the birds and the humming insects and the crackle of the leaves under your feet as you walked. I simply loved it.
> 
> It was then that I knew that someday I would leave the city. I wanted to live in a place where that peace and quiet would be the norm and I could sit and just 'be'. Away from the chaos of traffic and people and noise and clutter.
> 
> Today is Memorial Day in the United States. Living most of my life in the US, I will always consider myself an American. Even though Canada has embraced me as one of their own, I will always keep America in my heart. But there are no rules that say I can't love two countries, are there?
> 
> I am not from a military family. As a matter of fact, my family has been a bit shattered for quite a while. As I look around today and see the many, many 'blended' and shifted families, I kind of feel like I blend in a bit better. That wasn't always the case. As I was growing up in the 60's as a child of divorce, I realized even then that there was quite a stigma attached to it. My best friend's mom used to frown on us playing together because my mom was divorced. We had to sneak around to be together most of the time and while she gave in sometimes and allowed me to visit, I always felt the judgement hanging thick in the air. I am sure she wasn't the only one who felt that way back in 1969.
> 
> I suppose I am thinking about this today in particular because as I am browsing my computer this morning, I see the many, many photos of fathers, grandfathers, uncles and even aunts who have fought so bravely and sacrificed so much for the freedoms which many of us take for granted. I think I am speaking of North America in general when I say this. I believe that as time passes and we move farther away from the days when our own freedom was truly threatened, it is more difficult to understand what it was like.
> 
> My own feelings of being prejudiced against in the 60's is minor compared to what others have fought against. The youth of today, who haven't really felt a 'real' threat to their freedoms, can't imagine what it would be like to have to do things like ration food. They have grown up with us as their parents, offering them more than we had ourselves, and while that is noble in some ways, I can't help but think it can be detrimental in others.
> 
> It seems much messier now, this world in which we live. I think that many people who are my age or older long for those times that were perhaps simpler. There is good and bad in every day though and I still believe that we need to decide for ourselves how each of our days will play out. We do after all have the freedom to choose. Many brave men and women died to insure that.
> 
> Back to my quiet morning . . .
> 
> Today's post (as you may have guessed by now) is not about creating. In today's post I want to express my gratitude and thanks to all the brave people who fought and perished so that I could have the choice to create. I do think of you and I do remember what you have done for me, my family, and my countries.
> 
> You left the comfort of your homes, your loved ones and your families to face unknown horrors. Many of you did not return. Of those who did, many of you suffered damages - both physical and emotional - that no one would ever be able to understand.
> 
> If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be able to sit here each morning and listen to the river across the road, or listen to the birds singing. I wouldn't be able to spend each day doing what I love to do and sharing the joy of creating. I wouldn't be able to go to sleep at night in peace, feeling safe and secure in my home. Because of you all, I have a good life.
> 
> Many, as we know, do not.
> 
> The world is a very trouble place. There is much that is 'wrong' and many that are suffering. When I see the hardship and sadness that so many experience on a daily basis, it makes me realize just how fortunate I am. My problems don't seem as big. My hardships not as difficult. It is all because of the sacrifices they have given so we can all live better lives. Our veterans.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart. May we always remember you all.


Thank you, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Multi-Tasking*

I am going to post quickly today (really!) because I have much to do. I have been working on cutting the wood kits that were ordered for my haunted carousel and I spent much of the day doing that. I was happy with how things went. I did everything in a nice, organized way and it made things pleasant and I got lots done in not too much time.

Yesterday was cutting all the large circular parts for the carousel. Any scroller can tell you that cutting circles can be a challenge. You would think that the large, gentle curves are easy, but for most they are harder than the more intricate designs. It takes full concentration, but with some good music playing and everything set up just so, things went really well. In just a few hours I had everything that I needed to have done.










That's "inspector Pancakes" in the background! I 'suggest' to the cats to go to the other room while I was cutting. (And YES! I did wear a mask!) For the most part they cooperated and napped in my room away from the dust and noise. That photo was taken after all was cleaned up.

The messiest part of things is over for this batch. Cutting MDF is not the cleanest, as one could imagine. But I really do love painting on it and it is a great surface for bigger stuff like this. I really think it is the best choice.

Today I will be multi-tasking. I am going to start cutting the small figures and tower for the carousel, as well as work on a pattern that I am creating that will be presented in Tole Town, an online painting community. I drew and painted the design over the weekend, and I just need to create the packet for it:










It is a pretty table runner painted on Roc-Lon fabric. I love painting on Roc-Lon and I plan to do more of it. I am also going to make and offer a video which will show how to do the cool marbling technique that I used for the background. I used the DecoArt Media paints for that and I think the results are wonderful.

So you see, I have lots to keep me busy today. It is raining out and kind of dull anyway. A great day to stay in and accomplish something.

I wish you all a great day as well. Have fun and do something that feeds your soul.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> I am going to post quickly today (really!) because I have much to do. I have been working on cutting the wood kits that were ordered for my haunted carousel and I spent much of the day doing that. I was happy with how things went. I did everything in a nice, organized way and it made things pleasant and I got lots done in not too much time.
> 
> Yesterday was cutting all the large circular parts for the carousel. Any scroller can tell you that cutting circles can be a challenge. You would think that the large, gentle curves are easy, but for most they are harder than the more intricate designs. It takes full concentration, but with some good music playing and everything set up just so, things went really well. In just a few hours I had everything that I needed to have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "inspector Pancakes" in the background! I 'suggest' to the cats to go to the other room while I was cutting. (And YES! I did wear a mask!) For the most part they cooperated and napped in my room away from the dust and noise. That photo was taken after all was cleaned up.
> 
> The messiest part of things is over for this batch. Cutting MDF is not the cleanest, as one could imagine. But I really do love painting on it and it is a great surface for bigger stuff like this. I really think it is the best choice.
> 
> Today I will be multi-tasking. I am going to start cutting the small figures and tower for the carousel, as well as work on a pattern that I am creating that will be presented in Tole Town, an online painting community. I drew and painted the design over the weekend, and I just need to create the packet for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pretty table runner painted on Roc-Lon fabric. I love painting on Roc-Lon and I plan to do more of it. I am also going to make and offer a video which will show how to do the cool marbling technique that I used for the background. I used the DecoArt Media paints for that and I think the results are wonderful.
> 
> So you see, I have lots to keep me busy today. It is raining out and kind of dull anyway. A great day to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> I wish you all a great day as well. Have fun and do something that feeds your soul.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Love the table runner. Lily of the Valley is one of my favourite flowers - and I have lots of Roc-Lon!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> I am going to post quickly today (really!) because I have much to do. I have been working on cutting the wood kits that were ordered for my haunted carousel and I spent much of the day doing that. I was happy with how things went. I did everything in a nice, organized way and it made things pleasant and I got lots done in not too much time.
> 
> Yesterday was cutting all the large circular parts for the carousel. Any scroller can tell you that cutting circles can be a challenge. You would think that the large, gentle curves are easy, but for most they are harder than the more intricate designs. It takes full concentration, but with some good music playing and everything set up just so, things went really well. In just a few hours I had everything that I needed to have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "inspector Pancakes" in the background! I 'suggest' to the cats to go to the other room while I was cutting. (And YES! I did wear a mask!) For the most part they cooperated and napped in my room away from the dust and noise. That photo was taken after all was cleaned up.
> 
> The messiest part of things is over for this batch. Cutting MDF is not the cleanest, as one could imagine. But I really do love painting on it and it is a great surface for bigger stuff like this. I really think it is the best choice.
> 
> Today I will be multi-tasking. I am going to start cutting the small figures and tower for the carousel, as well as work on a pattern that I am creating that will be presented in Tole Town, an online painting community. I drew and painted the design over the weekend, and I just need to create the packet for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pretty table runner painted on Roc-Lon fabric. I love painting on Roc-Lon and I plan to do more of it. I am also going to make and offer a video which will show how to do the cool marbling technique that I used for the background. I used the DecoArt Media paints for that and I think the results are wonderful.
> 
> So you see, I have lots to keep me busy today. It is raining out and kind of dull anyway. A great day to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> I wish you all a great day as well. Have fun and do something that feeds your soul.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Aren't you a member of Tole Town as well? I thought you were for some reason?


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> I am going to post quickly today (really!) because I have much to do. I have been working on cutting the wood kits that were ordered for my haunted carousel and I spent much of the day doing that. I was happy with how things went. I did everything in a nice, organized way and it made things pleasant and I got lots done in not too much time.
> 
> Yesterday was cutting all the large circular parts for the carousel. Any scroller can tell you that cutting circles can be a challenge. You would think that the large, gentle curves are easy, but for most they are harder than the more intricate designs. It takes full concentration, but with some good music playing and everything set up just so, things went really well. In just a few hours I had everything that I needed to have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "inspector Pancakes" in the background! I 'suggest' to the cats to go to the other room while I was cutting. (And YES! I did wear a mask!) For the most part they cooperated and napped in my room away from the dust and noise. That photo was taken after all was cleaned up.
> 
> The messiest part of things is over for this batch. Cutting MDF is not the cleanest, as one could imagine. But I really do love painting on it and it is a great surface for bigger stuff like this. I really think it is the best choice.
> 
> Today I will be multi-tasking. I am going to start cutting the small figures and tower for the carousel, as well as work on a pattern that I am creating that will be presented in Tole Town, an online painting community. I drew and painted the design over the weekend, and I just need to create the packet for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pretty table runner painted on Roc-Lon fabric. I love painting on Roc-Lon and I plan to do more of it. I am also going to make and offer a video which will show how to do the cool marbling technique that I used for the background. I used the DecoArt Media paints for that and I think the results are wonderful.
> 
> So you see, I have lots to keep me busy today. It is raining out and kind of dull anyway. A great day to stay in and accomplish something.
> 
> I wish you all a great day as well. Have fun and do something that feeds your soul.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Not yet Sheila but I plan on joining in the Fall when I get back into painting for the winter.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Video Posted on my UTube Channel*

I had mentioned yesterday that I was doing things in several different directions this week. Not only have I been cutting and creating the kits for the Haunted Carousels that have been ordered, but also working on a project for Tole Town, an online painting community.










I love doing projects like this. It doesn't only keep me busy, but it keeps me thinking in lots of directions. It seems that between painting, woodworking and needlework, I always have several ideas on the go and I can't wait to get to any and all of them. I really do try to enjoy every aspect of what I do (YES - even SANDING!) as it is all part of the process and helps others enjoy creating as well.

Part of doing the pattern for Tole Town entails creating a short (or long) video to go along with the project. Doing videos is something that I tend to shy away from, as I am not always really comfortable in front of the camera.

But I commit myself to doing these things because it forces me to step out of my comfort zone, and I find that when I do that and finally get things done, I certainly don't regret it. In fact it, it is kind of fun.

As with anything, the more videos I do the better I feel about them. I try to correct little things that bother me in the early videos that I created and once I get over my own (usually unfounded) fears, I relax and actually enjoy them. I try to think of it as talking to my friends or students, and sharing what I love to do with them. Kind of like when I write here each morning, but in real time. I look past the "what do I look like" mentality and concentrate on "what can I show you" and my love of sharing takes over and things usually go pretty smooth.

After it is over, I usually wonder why I was so fearful in the first place. While my videos aren't actually ready for Hollywood, I think that they convey the idea of what I was trying to teach, and I have received word back from my customers that they are helpful. That is good enough for me.

The video I showed yesterday taught how to do the pretty marbled background on the above project using DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics (the paints that I received last week):










One of the main things that I really LIKE about these paints, which makes them different from the normal acrylics that I use is that they are both highly pigmented as well as transparent. That combination of properties allows a vast array of wonderful techniques that offer stunning results.

Not only will this come in handy for my decorative painting projects, but also with my woodworking projects. In the past I have used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to mix the regular Americana colors for 'staining' some of my wood pieces. While this method worked well for the most part, there were certain colors that had greater opacity that would tend to look a bit cloudy and not as bright when applying in this manner. In the end, some of the colors actually looked like 'paint' as they were intended and it somewhat defeated the purpose of staining.

The transparency property of these fluid acrylics is really a plus here. Add to that their adhesion and colorfastness and I believe we have a product that will be a bit easier to use than the acrylics mixed with the Staining Medium, but look better as well. And like all of DecoArt's products, they are odor-free, water based, and not expensive. You can read more about them and watch more videos at DecoArt's Website.

As for my video, you can watch it here on my YouTube channel:






Using the new Media Fluid Acrylics made this process a breeze. The transparency of the paint, along with the rich pigment gave the faux marble a beautiful, deep finish. It came out amazing. And as you can see on the video, it only took a few minutes to do.

I once again renewed my enthusiasm for videos. I often have people write me that tell me that they "can't" do some of the techniques that I call "easy". I hope to convey through these short videos just how simple things can be when broken down into small steps. You will all see that I mean it from my heart when I answer to you "YES - You can!"

Today I will be finishing up the pattern for Tole Town (the written instructions) and then on to cutting my kits. I laid out and sanded all the wood for the carousel pieces yesterday, and they are ready for the saw:










I received my order of Roc-Lon fabric yesterday as well as the small screws that I need for the turntables. Now all I am waiting on is the magnets. By the time I get them, I should have the kits cut and ready to go. It will feel great to ship all of these orders out.

I hope you all have a great day today. Try stepping out of your creative comfort zone a bit. You will probably be happy you did.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on my UTube Channel*
> 
> I had mentioned yesterday that I was doing things in several different directions this week. Not only have I been cutting and creating the kits for the Haunted Carousels that have been ordered, but also working on a project for Tole Town, an online painting community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love doing projects like this. It doesn't only keep me busy, but it keeps me thinking in lots of directions. It seems that between painting, woodworking and needlework, I always have several ideas on the go and I can't wait to get to any and all of them. I really do try to enjoy every aspect of what I do (YES - even SANDING!) as it is all part of the process and helps others enjoy creating as well.
> 
> Part of doing the pattern for Tole Town entails creating a short (or long) video to go along with the project. Doing videos is something that I tend to shy away from, as I am not always really comfortable in front of the camera.
> 
> But I commit myself to doing these things because it forces me to step out of my comfort zone, and I find that when I do that and finally get things done, I certainly don't regret it. In fact it, it is kind of fun.
> 
> As with anything, the more videos I do the better I feel about them. I try to correct little things that bother me in the early videos that I created and once I get over my own (usually unfounded) fears, I relax and actually enjoy them. I try to think of it as talking to my friends or students, and sharing what I love to do with them. Kind of like when I write here each morning, but in real time. I look past the "what do I look like" mentality and concentrate on "what can I show you" and my love of sharing takes over and things usually go pretty smooth.
> 
> After it is over, I usually wonder why I was so fearful in the first place. While my videos aren't actually ready for Hollywood, I think that they convey the idea of what I was trying to teach, and I have received word back from my customers that they are helpful. That is good enough for me.
> 
> The video I showed yesterday taught how to do the pretty marbled background on the above project using DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics (the paints that I received last week):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main things that I really LIKE about these paints, which makes them different from the normal acrylics that I use is that they are both highly pigmented as well as transparent. That combination of properties allows a vast array of wonderful techniques that offer stunning results.
> 
> Not only will this come in handy for my decorative painting projects, but also with my woodworking projects. In the past I have used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to mix the regular Americana colors for 'staining' some of my wood pieces. While this method worked well for the most part, there were certain colors that had greater opacity that would tend to look a bit cloudy and not as bright when applying in this manner. In the end, some of the colors actually looked like 'paint' as they were intended and it somewhat defeated the purpose of staining.
> 
> The transparency property of these fluid acrylics is really a plus here. Add to that their adhesion and colorfastness and I believe we have a product that will be a bit easier to use than the acrylics mixed with the Staining Medium, but look better as well. And like all of DecoArt's products, they are odor-free, water based, and not expensive. You can read more about them and watch more videos at DecoArt's Website.
> 
> As for my video, you can watch it here on my YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the new Media Fluid Acrylics made this process a breeze. The transparency of the paint, along with the rich pigment gave the faux marble a beautiful, deep finish. It came out amazing. And as you can see on the video, it only took a few minutes to do.
> 
> I once again renewed my enthusiasm for videos. I often have people write me that tell me that they "can't" do some of the techniques that I call "easy". I hope to convey through these short videos just how simple things can be when broken down into small steps. You will all see that I mean it from my heart when I answer to you "YES - You can!"
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern for Tole Town (the written instructions) and then on to cutting my kits. I laid out and sanded all the wood for the carousel pieces yesterday, and they are ready for the saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my order of Roc-Lon fabric yesterday as well as the small screws that I need for the turntables. Now all I am waiting on is the magnets. By the time I get them, I should have the kits cut and ready to go. It will feel great to ship all of these orders out.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Try stepping out of your creative comfort zone a bit. You will probably be happy you did.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Great video Sheila. Love the Roc-Lon fabric. It is so versatile.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on my UTube Channel*
> 
> I had mentioned yesterday that I was doing things in several different directions this week. Not only have I been cutting and creating the kits for the Haunted Carousels that have been ordered, but also working on a project for Tole Town, an online painting community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love doing projects like this. It doesn't only keep me busy, but it keeps me thinking in lots of directions. It seems that between painting, woodworking and needlework, I always have several ideas on the go and I can't wait to get to any and all of them. I really do try to enjoy every aspect of what I do (YES - even SANDING!) as it is all part of the process and helps others enjoy creating as well.
> 
> Part of doing the pattern for Tole Town entails creating a short (or long) video to go along with the project. Doing videos is something that I tend to shy away from, as I am not always really comfortable in front of the camera.
> 
> But I commit myself to doing these things because it forces me to step out of my comfort zone, and I find that when I do that and finally get things done, I certainly don't regret it. In fact it, it is kind of fun.
> 
> As with anything, the more videos I do the better I feel about them. I try to correct little things that bother me in the early videos that I created and once I get over my own (usually unfounded) fears, I relax and actually enjoy them. I try to think of it as talking to my friends or students, and sharing what I love to do with them. Kind of like when I write here each morning, but in real time. I look past the "what do I look like" mentality and concentrate on "what can I show you" and my love of sharing takes over and things usually go pretty smooth.
> 
> After it is over, I usually wonder why I was so fearful in the first place. While my videos aren't actually ready for Hollywood, I think that they convey the idea of what I was trying to teach, and I have received word back from my customers that they are helpful. That is good enough for me.
> 
> The video I showed yesterday taught how to do the pretty marbled background on the above project using DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics (the paints that I received last week):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main things that I really LIKE about these paints, which makes them different from the normal acrylics that I use is that they are both highly pigmented as well as transparent. That combination of properties allows a vast array of wonderful techniques that offer stunning results.
> 
> Not only will this come in handy for my decorative painting projects, but also with my woodworking projects. In the past I have used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to mix the regular Americana colors for 'staining' some of my wood pieces. While this method worked well for the most part, there were certain colors that had greater opacity that would tend to look a bit cloudy and not as bright when applying in this manner. In the end, some of the colors actually looked like 'paint' as they were intended and it somewhat defeated the purpose of staining.
> 
> The transparency property of these fluid acrylics is really a plus here. Add to that their adhesion and colorfastness and I believe we have a product that will be a bit easier to use than the acrylics mixed with the Staining Medium, but look better as well. And like all of DecoArt's products, they are odor-free, water based, and not expensive. You can read more about them and watch more videos at DecoArt's Website.
> 
> As for my video, you can watch it here on my YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the new Media Fluid Acrylics made this process a breeze. The transparency of the paint, along with the rich pigment gave the faux marble a beautiful, deep finish. It came out amazing. And as you can see on the video, it only took a few minutes to do.
> 
> I once again renewed my enthusiasm for videos. I often have people write me that tell me that they "can't" do some of the techniques that I call "easy". I hope to convey through these short videos just how simple things can be when broken down into small steps. You will all see that I mean it from my heart when I answer to you "YES - You can!"
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern for Tole Town (the written instructions) and then on to cutting my kits. I laid out and sanded all the wood for the carousel pieces yesterday, and they are ready for the saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my order of Roc-Lon fabric yesterday as well as the small screws that I need for the turntables. Now all I am waiting on is the magnets. By the time I get them, I should have the kits cut and ready to go. It will feel great to ship all of these orders out.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Try stepping out of your creative comfort zone a bit. You will probably be happy you did.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


Roc-Lon ROCKS!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Video Posted on my UTube Channel*
> 
> I had mentioned yesterday that I was doing things in several different directions this week. Not only have I been cutting and creating the kits for the Haunted Carousels that have been ordered, but also working on a project for Tole Town, an online painting community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love doing projects like this. It doesn't only keep me busy, but it keeps me thinking in lots of directions. It seems that between painting, woodworking and needlework, I always have several ideas on the go and I can't wait to get to any and all of them. I really do try to enjoy every aspect of what I do (YES - even SANDING!) as it is all part of the process and helps others enjoy creating as well.
> 
> Part of doing the pattern for Tole Town entails creating a short (or long) video to go along with the project. Doing videos is something that I tend to shy away from, as I am not always really comfortable in front of the camera.
> 
> But I commit myself to doing these things because it forces me to step out of my comfort zone, and I find that when I do that and finally get things done, I certainly don't regret it. In fact it, it is kind of fun.
> 
> As with anything, the more videos I do the better I feel about them. I try to correct little things that bother me in the early videos that I created and once I get over my own (usually unfounded) fears, I relax and actually enjoy them. I try to think of it as talking to my friends or students, and sharing what I love to do with them. Kind of like when I write here each morning, but in real time. I look past the "what do I look like" mentality and concentrate on "what can I show you" and my love of sharing takes over and things usually go pretty smooth.
> 
> After it is over, I usually wonder why I was so fearful in the first place. While my videos aren't actually ready for Hollywood, I think that they convey the idea of what I was trying to teach, and I have received word back from my customers that they are helpful. That is good enough for me.
> 
> The video I showed yesterday taught how to do the pretty marbled background on the above project using DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics (the paints that I received last week):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main things that I really LIKE about these paints, which makes them different from the normal acrylics that I use is that they are both highly pigmented as well as transparent. That combination of properties allows a vast array of wonderful techniques that offer stunning results.
> 
> Not only will this come in handy for my decorative painting projects, but also with my woodworking projects. In the past I have used the DecoArt Staining and Antiquing medium to mix the regular Americana colors for 'staining' some of my wood pieces. While this method worked well for the most part, there were certain colors that had greater opacity that would tend to look a bit cloudy and not as bright when applying in this manner. In the end, some of the colors actually looked like 'paint' as they were intended and it somewhat defeated the purpose of staining.
> 
> The transparency property of these fluid acrylics is really a plus here. Add to that their adhesion and colorfastness and I believe we have a product that will be a bit easier to use than the acrylics mixed with the Staining Medium, but look better as well. And like all of DecoArt's products, they are odor-free, water based, and not expensive. You can read more about them and watch more videos at DecoArt's Website.
> 
> As for my video, you can watch it here on my YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the new Media Fluid Acrylics made this process a breeze. The transparency of the paint, along with the rich pigment gave the faux marble a beautiful, deep finish. It came out amazing. And as you can see on the video, it only took a few minutes to do.
> 
> I once again renewed my enthusiasm for videos. I often have people write me that tell me that they "can't" do some of the techniques that I call "easy". I hope to convey through these short videos just how simple things can be when broken down into small steps. You will all see that I mean it from my heart when I answer to you "YES - You can!"
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the pattern for Tole Town (the written instructions) and then on to cutting my kits. I laid out and sanded all the wood for the carousel pieces yesterday, and they are ready for the saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my order of Roc-Lon fabric yesterday as well as the small screws that I need for the turntables. Now all I am waiting on is the magnets. By the time I get them, I should have the kits cut and ready to go. It will feel great to ship all of these orders out.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today. Try stepping out of your creative comfort zone a bit. You will probably be happy you did.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


You stay a busy busy gal. Luv all your work


----------



## scrollgirl

*Watermarks*

I am going to be cutting kits the next couple of days, and I am sure that it isn't what I would call 'fascinating' blog material. I will certainly keep you updated, but today I am going to talk about something else that may be helpful to some of you that read.

I have many friends and readers who are fellow designers in both the painting as well as the woodworking industry. Many of them use social media sites such as Facebook and Pinterest to promote their designs and reach new customers. In order to do this, we all post photos of our latest creations. It's kind of a 'no-brainer'. If people can't see what we do, then they won't buy it. It allows us to reach a worldwide audience in ways that were never before possible. (Technology is amazing! Isn't it?)

However, there are some individuals in the world that are unscrupulous. Not only do they steal others' designs and claim them as their own, but some of them are so bold as to use the original designers own photograph when doing so. This is appalling to me, as I am sure it is to most of you. I have seen this happen over and over again not only with my painting friends, but also my woodworking friends.

Yesterday I came across another example of it. My long time (and very talented) woodworking friend and her partner have an upcoming design in the next issue of a popular scroll saw magazine. The issue isn't even on the news stand yet. However, in one of the scroll saw groups on Facebook, someone from another country posted the project and claimed it as his own. To top it off, he even used the exact photograph that my friend had previously posted. (It is really easy to tell - especially with wood, as the grain pattern is like a fingerprint - no two pieces are the same.)

He didn't even speak English, yet his translated defense said something like "my wife did it". He was banned from several of the groups he was a member of, but that still didn't take away from the fact that there would be other places where he would be free to show this and claim it as his own. We all know that pursuing copyright infringement is expensive in terms of both time and money and beyond the means of many.

So what can we do?

While there is really nothing we can do to stop things altogether, one effective way of making sure that no one will use your photographs in this way would be to watermark them. By watermarking, I mean placing a stamp with your name or some claim that the design is yours. Below is an example of one of my own watermarked photos:










You can see the faint "Copyright Sheila Landry Designs" over the center of the photo.

One thing I figured is that the type of people who steal photos are generally lazy, and this may be just enough of a deterrent to them so they let your photos alone and move on to something else.

Applying watermarks is easy. I find that the most difficult part about doing so is remembering to do it in the first place. I have taken to watermarking all the photos I present here in my blog, because I have seen them show up in other places, such as on Pinterest and others' sites, and it really galled me. As much as I try to look for good in people, sometimes it is just frustrating how little conscious people have. In the case of my friend's situation, even after the guy was called out for stealing her design, he continued to deny it. If the photo was watermarked, he wouldn't have a case.

There are many free watermarking programs available online. For my own photos, I use Adobe Photoshop, so I don't feel right recommending any of the free programs in particular. Perhaps those of you that have had good experiences with one or another program could share it with us in the comments. It will help out others.

To watermark photos in Photoshop (or any photo software that supports layers for that matter) it is a very simple process. I am sure the steps are similar across the board.

1 - Open your photo in the program.

2 - Add a layer on top

3 - Type your 'watermark' on the new layer (it may be Copyright, your name, your company name, or anything you wish) I use light text for darker photos and dark text for lighter photos. If there is too much of a mix and the watermark gets lost, I use grey.

4 - Adjust the transparency of the new text layer. This is up to you as to how predominant you want your watermark. I like mine subtle. After all - I am showing my design, not my watermark. But I want it pronounced enough where it can actually be 'seen'. I want it annoying enough where people (hopefully) won't bother to swipe my photo. I usually use a transparency anywhere from 20 - 40 percent, again depending on the photo. This only takes a second to do.

5- Finally, you save the photo AS A JPEG. This will 'flatten' your image and merge the layers together, making them impossible to separate. When in Photoshop, as soon as I add the second layer of text, the file is converted from a JPEG to a PSD (Photoshop) file, which will preserve the layers. Not only are the PSD files much larger (because they preserve the individual layer properties) but they are saved as separate layers which means the original photo can be extracted from the file. It is for this reason, you want to flatten and merge the layers together and save them under another name. I always keep my original, unmarked photo and save the watermarked photos with a "wm" in the file name or something similar. That way you always have a clean copy of your photo if you ever need it.

While I can only speak from experience with Photoshop, I know that most photo-editing software that supports layers should work pretty much the same. Check into the ability of the software that you use or check one of the free watermarking programs if you want to try this out. I am sure that some of the software for watermarking can even apply the watermarks to large batches of photos, so you don't have to do it individually on each photo.

It is better to be safe than sorry. It is a shame that we even have to do something like this to our photos. As artists, we like to present clean, beautiful images of our work. But unfortunately, there are those who want to capitalize on our talents and we need to protect ourselves as much as we can against it. I hope that this article at least gets you thinking about watermarking if you don't already.

It is a damp and rather grey day here in Nova Scotia. Lightly raining and windy too. A good day to crank up some music, make some sawdust and get lost in happy thoughts.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Watermarks*
> 
> I am going to be cutting kits the next couple of days, and I am sure that it isn't what I would call 'fascinating' blog material. I will certainly keep you updated, but today I am going to talk about something else that may be helpful to some of you that read.
> 
> I have many friends and readers who are fellow designers in both the painting as well as the woodworking industry. Many of them use social media sites such as Facebook and Pinterest to promote their designs and reach new customers. In order to do this, we all post photos of our latest creations. It's kind of a 'no-brainer'. If people can't see what we do, then they won't buy it. It allows us to reach a worldwide audience in ways that were never before possible. (Technology is amazing! Isn't it?)
> 
> However, there are some individuals in the world that are unscrupulous. Not only do they steal others' designs and claim them as their own, but some of them are so bold as to use the original designers own photograph when doing so. This is appalling to me, as I am sure it is to most of you. I have seen this happen over and over again not only with my painting friends, but also my woodworking friends.
> 
> Yesterday I came across another example of it. My long time (and very talented) woodworking friend and her partner have an upcoming design in the next issue of a popular scroll saw magazine. The issue isn't even on the news stand yet. However, in one of the scroll saw groups on Facebook, someone from another country posted the project and claimed it as his own. To top it off, he even used the exact photograph that my friend had previously posted. (It is really easy to tell - especially with wood, as the grain pattern is like a fingerprint - no two pieces are the same.)
> 
> He didn't even speak English, yet his translated defense said something like "my wife did it". He was banned from several of the groups he was a member of, but that still didn't take away from the fact that there would be other places where he would be free to show this and claim it as his own. We all know that pursuing copyright infringement is expensive in terms of both time and money and beyond the means of many.
> 
> So what can we do?
> 
> While there is really nothing we can do to stop things altogether, one effective way of making sure that no one will use your photographs in this way would be to watermark them. By watermarking, I mean placing a stamp with your name or some claim that the design is yours. Below is an example of one of my own watermarked photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the faint "Copyright Sheila Landry Designs" over the center of the photo.
> 
> One thing I figured is that the type of people who steal photos are generally lazy, and this may be just enough of a deterrent to them so they let your photos alone and move on to something else.
> 
> Applying watermarks is easy. I find that the most difficult part about doing so is remembering to do it in the first place. I have taken to watermarking all the photos I present here in my blog, because I have seen them show up in other places, such as on Pinterest and others' sites, and it really galled me. As much as I try to look for good in people, sometimes it is just frustrating how little conscious people have. In the case of my friend's situation, even after the guy was called out for stealing her design, he continued to deny it. If the photo was watermarked, he wouldn't have a case.
> 
> There are many free watermarking programs available online. For my own photos, I use Adobe Photoshop, so I don't feel right recommending any of the free programs in particular. Perhaps those of you that have had good experiences with one or another program could share it with us in the comments. It will help out others.
> 
> To watermark photos in Photoshop (or any photo software that supports layers for that matter) it is a very simple process. I am sure the steps are similar across the board.
> 
> 1 - Open your photo in the program.
> 
> 2 - Add a layer on top
> 
> 3 - Type your 'watermark' on the new layer (it may be Copyright, your name, your company name, or anything you wish) I use light text for darker photos and dark text for lighter photos. If there is too much of a mix and the watermark gets lost, I use grey.
> 
> 4 - Adjust the transparency of the new text layer. This is up to you as to how predominant you want your watermark. I like mine subtle. After all - I am showing my design, not my watermark. But I want it pronounced enough where it can actually be 'seen'. I want it annoying enough where people (hopefully) won't bother to swipe my photo. I usually use a transparency anywhere from 20 - 40 percent, again depending on the photo. This only takes a second to do.
> 
> 5- Finally, you save the photo AS A JPEG. This will 'flatten' your image and merge the layers together, making them impossible to separate. When in Photoshop, as soon as I add the second layer of text, the file is converted from a JPEG to a PSD (Photoshop) file, which will preserve the layers. Not only are the PSD files much larger (because they preserve the individual layer properties) but they are saved as separate layers which means the original photo can be extracted from the file. It is for this reason, you want to flatten and merge the layers together and save them under another name. I always keep my original, unmarked photo and save the watermarked photos with a "wm" in the file name or something similar. That way you always have a clean copy of your photo if you ever need it.
> 
> While I can only speak from experience with Photoshop, I know that most photo-editing software that supports layers should work pretty much the same. Check into the ability of the software that you use or check one of the free watermarking programs if you want to try this out. I am sure that some of the software for watermarking can even apply the watermarks to large batches of photos, so you don't have to do it individually on each photo.
> 
> It is better to be safe than sorry. It is a shame that we even have to do something like this to our photos. As artists, we like to present clean, beautiful images of our work. But unfortunately, there are those who want to capitalize on our talents and we need to protect ourselves as much as we can against it. I hope that this article at least gets you thinking about watermarking if you don't already.
> 
> It is a damp and rather grey day here in Nova Scotia. Lightly raining and windy too. A good day to crank up some music, make some sawdust and get lost in happy thoughts.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Sheila -

Don't just include your company name in yhe watermark, include the URL to your Web site is even better to hopefully steer people to your site.

In addition, you may want to embed a caption directly in the image file.

As you say, they are lazy.

I had a whole section of my Web site copied wholesale.

You can do DMCA takedown notice to the host and isp.

Don't sue, usually, not worth it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Watermarks*
> 
> I am going to be cutting kits the next couple of days, and I am sure that it isn't what I would call 'fascinating' blog material. I will certainly keep you updated, but today I am going to talk about something else that may be helpful to some of you that read.
> 
> I have many friends and readers who are fellow designers in both the painting as well as the woodworking industry. Many of them use social media sites such as Facebook and Pinterest to promote their designs and reach new customers. In order to do this, we all post photos of our latest creations. It's kind of a 'no-brainer'. If people can't see what we do, then they won't buy it. It allows us to reach a worldwide audience in ways that were never before possible. (Technology is amazing! Isn't it?)
> 
> However, there are some individuals in the world that are unscrupulous. Not only do they steal others' designs and claim them as their own, but some of them are so bold as to use the original designers own photograph when doing so. This is appalling to me, as I am sure it is to most of you. I have seen this happen over and over again not only with my painting friends, but also my woodworking friends.
> 
> Yesterday I came across another example of it. My long time (and very talented) woodworking friend and her partner have an upcoming design in the next issue of a popular scroll saw magazine. The issue isn't even on the news stand yet. However, in one of the scroll saw groups on Facebook, someone from another country posted the project and claimed it as his own. To top it off, he even used the exact photograph that my friend had previously posted. (It is really easy to tell - especially with wood, as the grain pattern is like a fingerprint - no two pieces are the same.)
> 
> He didn't even speak English, yet his translated defense said something like "my wife did it". He was banned from several of the groups he was a member of, but that still didn't take away from the fact that there would be other places where he would be free to show this and claim it as his own. We all know that pursuing copyright infringement is expensive in terms of both time and money and beyond the means of many.
> 
> So what can we do?
> 
> While there is really nothing we can do to stop things altogether, one effective way of making sure that no one will use your photographs in this way would be to watermark them. By watermarking, I mean placing a stamp with your name or some claim that the design is yours. Below is an example of one of my own watermarked photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the faint "Copyright Sheila Landry Designs" over the center of the photo.
> 
> One thing I figured is that the type of people who steal photos are generally lazy, and this may be just enough of a deterrent to them so they let your photos alone and move on to something else.
> 
> Applying watermarks is easy. I find that the most difficult part about doing so is remembering to do it in the first place. I have taken to watermarking all the photos I present here in my blog, because I have seen them show up in other places, such as on Pinterest and others' sites, and it really galled me. As much as I try to look for good in people, sometimes it is just frustrating how little conscious people have. In the case of my friend's situation, even after the guy was called out for stealing her design, he continued to deny it. If the photo was watermarked, he wouldn't have a case.
> 
> There are many free watermarking programs available online. For my own photos, I use Adobe Photoshop, so I don't feel right recommending any of the free programs in particular. Perhaps those of you that have had good experiences with one or another program could share it with us in the comments. It will help out others.
> 
> To watermark photos in Photoshop (or any photo software that supports layers for that matter) it is a very simple process. I am sure the steps are similar across the board.
> 
> 1 - Open your photo in the program.
> 
> 2 - Add a layer on top
> 
> 3 - Type your 'watermark' on the new layer (it may be Copyright, your name, your company name, or anything you wish) I use light text for darker photos and dark text for lighter photos. If there is too much of a mix and the watermark gets lost, I use grey.
> 
> 4 - Adjust the transparency of the new text layer. This is up to you as to how predominant you want your watermark. I like mine subtle. After all - I am showing my design, not my watermark. But I want it pronounced enough where it can actually be 'seen'. I want it annoying enough where people (hopefully) won't bother to swipe my photo. I usually use a transparency anywhere from 20 - 40 percent, again depending on the photo. This only takes a second to do.
> 
> 5- Finally, you save the photo AS A JPEG. This will 'flatten' your image and merge the layers together, making them impossible to separate. When in Photoshop, as soon as I add the second layer of text, the file is converted from a JPEG to a PSD (Photoshop) file, which will preserve the layers. Not only are the PSD files much larger (because they preserve the individual layer properties) but they are saved as separate layers which means the original photo can be extracted from the file. It is for this reason, you want to flatten and merge the layers together and save them under another name. I always keep my original, unmarked photo and save the watermarked photos with a "wm" in the file name or something similar. That way you always have a clean copy of your photo if you ever need it.
> 
> While I can only speak from experience with Photoshop, I know that most photo-editing software that supports layers should work pretty much the same. Check into the ability of the software that you use or check one of the free watermarking programs if you want to try this out. I am sure that some of the software for watermarking can even apply the watermarks to large batches of photos, so you don't have to do it individually on each photo.
> 
> It is better to be safe than sorry. It is a shame that we even have to do something like this to our photos. As artists, we like to present clean, beautiful images of our work. But unfortunately, there are those who want to capitalize on our talents and we need to protect ourselves as much as we can against it. I hope that this article at least gets you thinking about watermarking if you don't already.
> 
> It is a damp and rather grey day here in Nova Scotia. Lightly raining and windy too. A good day to crank up some music, make some sawdust and get lost in happy thoughts.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


I agree, Steven - Suing is not worth the time and many are from different countries which also complicates things. There were many of my designing friends from the painting sector who had their patterns copies and stolen by individuals who were in South America. As you know - many like us have no means to pursue things legally.

We have done DMCA take downs and they do work, only the culprit can easily get another email/name and re-post and it is back to square one.

As I said, it is a difficult thing. Doing what we can to deter them from even trying is the best bet and use of time I feel. 

Thanks for your input.

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Watermarks*
> 
> I am going to be cutting kits the next couple of days, and I am sure that it isn't what I would call 'fascinating' blog material. I will certainly keep you updated, but today I am going to talk about something else that may be helpful to some of you that read.
> 
> I have many friends and readers who are fellow designers in both the painting as well as the woodworking industry. Many of them use social media sites such as Facebook and Pinterest to promote their designs and reach new customers. In order to do this, we all post photos of our latest creations. It's kind of a 'no-brainer'. If people can't see what we do, then they won't buy it. It allows us to reach a worldwide audience in ways that were never before possible. (Technology is amazing! Isn't it?)
> 
> However, there are some individuals in the world that are unscrupulous. Not only do they steal others' designs and claim them as their own, but some of them are so bold as to use the original designers own photograph when doing so. This is appalling to me, as I am sure it is to most of you. I have seen this happen over and over again not only with my painting friends, but also my woodworking friends.
> 
> Yesterday I came across another example of it. My long time (and very talented) woodworking friend and her partner have an upcoming design in the next issue of a popular scroll saw magazine. The issue isn't even on the news stand yet. However, in one of the scroll saw groups on Facebook, someone from another country posted the project and claimed it as his own. To top it off, he even used the exact photograph that my friend had previously posted. (It is really easy to tell - especially with wood, as the grain pattern is like a fingerprint - no two pieces are the same.)
> 
> He didn't even speak English, yet his translated defense said something like "my wife did it". He was banned from several of the groups he was a member of, but that still didn't take away from the fact that there would be other places where he would be free to show this and claim it as his own. We all know that pursuing copyright infringement is expensive in terms of both time and money and beyond the means of many.
> 
> So what can we do?
> 
> While there is really nothing we can do to stop things altogether, one effective way of making sure that no one will use your photographs in this way would be to watermark them. By watermarking, I mean placing a stamp with your name or some claim that the design is yours. Below is an example of one of my own watermarked photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the faint "Copyright Sheila Landry Designs" over the center of the photo.
> 
> One thing I figured is that the type of people who steal photos are generally lazy, and this may be just enough of a deterrent to them so they let your photos alone and move on to something else.
> 
> Applying watermarks is easy. I find that the most difficult part about doing so is remembering to do it in the first place. I have taken to watermarking all the photos I present here in my blog, because I have seen them show up in other places, such as on Pinterest and others' sites, and it really galled me. As much as I try to look for good in people, sometimes it is just frustrating how little conscious people have. In the case of my friend's situation, even after the guy was called out for stealing her design, he continued to deny it. If the photo was watermarked, he wouldn't have a case.
> 
> There are many free watermarking programs available online. For my own photos, I use Adobe Photoshop, so I don't feel right recommending any of the free programs in particular. Perhaps those of you that have had good experiences with one or another program could share it with us in the comments. It will help out others.
> 
> To watermark photos in Photoshop (or any photo software that supports layers for that matter) it is a very simple process. I am sure the steps are similar across the board.
> 
> 1 - Open your photo in the program.
> 
> 2 - Add a layer on top
> 
> 3 - Type your 'watermark' on the new layer (it may be Copyright, your name, your company name, or anything you wish) I use light text for darker photos and dark text for lighter photos. If there is too much of a mix and the watermark gets lost, I use grey.
> 
> 4 - Adjust the transparency of the new text layer. This is up to you as to how predominant you want your watermark. I like mine subtle. After all - I am showing my design, not my watermark. But I want it pronounced enough where it can actually be 'seen'. I want it annoying enough where people (hopefully) won't bother to swipe my photo. I usually use a transparency anywhere from 20 - 40 percent, again depending on the photo. This only takes a second to do.
> 
> 5- Finally, you save the photo AS A JPEG. This will 'flatten' your image and merge the layers together, making them impossible to separate. When in Photoshop, as soon as I add the second layer of text, the file is converted from a JPEG to a PSD (Photoshop) file, which will preserve the layers. Not only are the PSD files much larger (because they preserve the individual layer properties) but they are saved as separate layers which means the original photo can be extracted from the file. It is for this reason, you want to flatten and merge the layers together and save them under another name. I always keep my original, unmarked photo and save the watermarked photos with a "wm" in the file name or something similar. That way you always have a clean copy of your photo if you ever need it.
> 
> While I can only speak from experience with Photoshop, I know that most photo-editing software that supports layers should work pretty much the same. Check into the ability of the software that you use or check one of the free watermarking programs if you want to try this out. I am sure that some of the software for watermarking can even apply the watermarks to large batches of photos, so you don't have to do it individually on each photo.
> 
> It is better to be safe than sorry. It is a shame that we even have to do something like this to our photos. As artists, we like to present clean, beautiful images of our work. But unfortunately, there are those who want to capitalize on our talents and we need to protect ourselves as much as we can against it. I hope that this article at least gets you thinking about watermarking if you don't already.
> 
> It is a damp and rather grey day here in Nova Scotia. Lightly raining and windy too. A good day to crank up some music, make some sawdust and get lost in happy thoughts.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Sheila,

For your readers who can't afford Photoshop, GIMP is a great alternative. It is entirely free (produced by a large group of volunteers across the globe) and has good back-up and assistance. From your description of the layers procedure in Photoshop, I would say that GIMP is virtually identical.

Thanks for sharing the need for watermarks. Those of us who are not attempting to make a living from our work can be flattered by someone "stealing" it, but for those who design for a living, that theft can be devastating. I would also suggest that the designer place the watermark in such a way that cropping the photo doesn't leave sufficient information for the thief to use the design.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Watermarks*
> 
> I am going to be cutting kits the next couple of days, and I am sure that it isn't what I would call 'fascinating' blog material. I will certainly keep you updated, but today I am going to talk about something else that may be helpful to some of you that read.
> 
> I have many friends and readers who are fellow designers in both the painting as well as the woodworking industry. Many of them use social media sites such as Facebook and Pinterest to promote their designs and reach new customers. In order to do this, we all post photos of our latest creations. It's kind of a 'no-brainer'. If people can't see what we do, then they won't buy it. It allows us to reach a worldwide audience in ways that were never before possible. (Technology is amazing! Isn't it?)
> 
> However, there are some individuals in the world that are unscrupulous. Not only do they steal others' designs and claim them as their own, but some of them are so bold as to use the original designers own photograph when doing so. This is appalling to me, as I am sure it is to most of you. I have seen this happen over and over again not only with my painting friends, but also my woodworking friends.
> 
> Yesterday I came across another example of it. My long time (and very talented) woodworking friend and her partner have an upcoming design in the next issue of a popular scroll saw magazine. The issue isn't even on the news stand yet. However, in one of the scroll saw groups on Facebook, someone from another country posted the project and claimed it as his own. To top it off, he even used the exact photograph that my friend had previously posted. (It is really easy to tell - especially with wood, as the grain pattern is like a fingerprint - no two pieces are the same.)
> 
> He didn't even speak English, yet his translated defense said something like "my wife did it". He was banned from several of the groups he was a member of, but that still didn't take away from the fact that there would be other places where he would be free to show this and claim it as his own. We all know that pursuing copyright infringement is expensive in terms of both time and money and beyond the means of many.
> 
> So what can we do?
> 
> While there is really nothing we can do to stop things altogether, one effective way of making sure that no one will use your photographs in this way would be to watermark them. By watermarking, I mean placing a stamp with your name or some claim that the design is yours. Below is an example of one of my own watermarked photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the faint "Copyright Sheila Landry Designs" over the center of the photo.
> 
> One thing I figured is that the type of people who steal photos are generally lazy, and this may be just enough of a deterrent to them so they let your photos alone and move on to something else.
> 
> Applying watermarks is easy. I find that the most difficult part about doing so is remembering to do it in the first place. I have taken to watermarking all the photos I present here in my blog, because I have seen them show up in other places, such as on Pinterest and others' sites, and it really galled me. As much as I try to look for good in people, sometimes it is just frustrating how little conscious people have. In the case of my friend's situation, even after the guy was called out for stealing her design, he continued to deny it. If the photo was watermarked, he wouldn't have a case.
> 
> There are many free watermarking programs available online. For my own photos, I use Adobe Photoshop, so I don't feel right recommending any of the free programs in particular. Perhaps those of you that have had good experiences with one or another program could share it with us in the comments. It will help out others.
> 
> To watermark photos in Photoshop (or any photo software that supports layers for that matter) it is a very simple process. I am sure the steps are similar across the board.
> 
> 1 - Open your photo in the program.
> 
> 2 - Add a layer on top
> 
> 3 - Type your 'watermark' on the new layer (it may be Copyright, your name, your company name, or anything you wish) I use light text for darker photos and dark text for lighter photos. If there is too much of a mix and the watermark gets lost, I use grey.
> 
> 4 - Adjust the transparency of the new text layer. This is up to you as to how predominant you want your watermark. I like mine subtle. After all - I am showing my design, not my watermark. But I want it pronounced enough where it can actually be 'seen'. I want it annoying enough where people (hopefully) won't bother to swipe my photo. I usually use a transparency anywhere from 20 - 40 percent, again depending on the photo. This only takes a second to do.
> 
> 5- Finally, you save the photo AS A JPEG. This will 'flatten' your image and merge the layers together, making them impossible to separate. When in Photoshop, as soon as I add the second layer of text, the file is converted from a JPEG to a PSD (Photoshop) file, which will preserve the layers. Not only are the PSD files much larger (because they preserve the individual layer properties) but they are saved as separate layers which means the original photo can be extracted from the file. It is for this reason, you want to flatten and merge the layers together and save them under another name. I always keep my original, unmarked photo and save the watermarked photos with a "wm" in the file name or something similar. That way you always have a clean copy of your photo if you ever need it.
> 
> While I can only speak from experience with Photoshop, I know that most photo-editing software that supports layers should work pretty much the same. Check into the ability of the software that you use or check one of the free watermarking programs if you want to try this out. I am sure that some of the software for watermarking can even apply the watermarks to large batches of photos, so you don't have to do it individually on each photo.
> 
> It is better to be safe than sorry. It is a shame that we even have to do something like this to our photos. As artists, we like to present clean, beautiful images of our work. But unfortunately, there are those who want to capitalize on our talents and we need to protect ourselves as much as we can against it. I hope that this article at least gets you thinking about watermarking if you don't already.
> 
> It is a damp and rather grey day here in Nova Scotia. Lightly raining and windy too. A good day to crank up some music, make some sawdust and get lost in happy thoughts.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Very good info Sheila. It's a shame that there are so many "lunk-heads/thieves" in the world.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Watermarks*
> 
> I am going to be cutting kits the next couple of days, and I am sure that it isn't what I would call 'fascinating' blog material. I will certainly keep you updated, but today I am going to talk about something else that may be helpful to some of you that read.
> 
> I have many friends and readers who are fellow designers in both the painting as well as the woodworking industry. Many of them use social media sites such as Facebook and Pinterest to promote their designs and reach new customers. In order to do this, we all post photos of our latest creations. It's kind of a 'no-brainer'. If people can't see what we do, then they won't buy it. It allows us to reach a worldwide audience in ways that were never before possible. (Technology is amazing! Isn't it?)
> 
> However, there are some individuals in the world that are unscrupulous. Not only do they steal others' designs and claim them as their own, but some of them are so bold as to use the original designers own photograph when doing so. This is appalling to me, as I am sure it is to most of you. I have seen this happen over and over again not only with my painting friends, but also my woodworking friends.
> 
> Yesterday I came across another example of it. My long time (and very talented) woodworking friend and her partner have an upcoming design in the next issue of a popular scroll saw magazine. The issue isn't even on the news stand yet. However, in one of the scroll saw groups on Facebook, someone from another country posted the project and claimed it as his own. To top it off, he even used the exact photograph that my friend had previously posted. (It is really easy to tell - especially with wood, as the grain pattern is like a fingerprint - no two pieces are the same.)
> 
> He didn't even speak English, yet his translated defense said something like "my wife did it". He was banned from several of the groups he was a member of, but that still didn't take away from the fact that there would be other places where he would be free to show this and claim it as his own. We all know that pursuing copyright infringement is expensive in terms of both time and money and beyond the means of many.
> 
> So what can we do?
> 
> While there is really nothing we can do to stop things altogether, one effective way of making sure that no one will use your photographs in this way would be to watermark them. By watermarking, I mean placing a stamp with your name or some claim that the design is yours. Below is an example of one of my own watermarked photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the faint "Copyright Sheila Landry Designs" over the center of the photo.
> 
> One thing I figured is that the type of people who steal photos are generally lazy, and this may be just enough of a deterrent to them so they let your photos alone and move on to something else.
> 
> Applying watermarks is easy. I find that the most difficult part about doing so is remembering to do it in the first place. I have taken to watermarking all the photos I present here in my blog, because I have seen them show up in other places, such as on Pinterest and others' sites, and it really galled me. As much as I try to look for good in people, sometimes it is just frustrating how little conscious people have. In the case of my friend's situation, even after the guy was called out for stealing her design, he continued to deny it. If the photo was watermarked, he wouldn't have a case.
> 
> There are many free watermarking programs available online. For my own photos, I use Adobe Photoshop, so I don't feel right recommending any of the free programs in particular. Perhaps those of you that have had good experiences with one or another program could share it with us in the comments. It will help out others.
> 
> To watermark photos in Photoshop (or any photo software that supports layers for that matter) it is a very simple process. I am sure the steps are similar across the board.
> 
> 1 - Open your photo in the program.
> 
> 2 - Add a layer on top
> 
> 3 - Type your 'watermark' on the new layer (it may be Copyright, your name, your company name, or anything you wish) I use light text for darker photos and dark text for lighter photos. If there is too much of a mix and the watermark gets lost, I use grey.
> 
> 4 - Adjust the transparency of the new text layer. This is up to you as to how predominant you want your watermark. I like mine subtle. After all - I am showing my design, not my watermark. But I want it pronounced enough where it can actually be 'seen'. I want it annoying enough where people (hopefully) won't bother to swipe my photo. I usually use a transparency anywhere from 20 - 40 percent, again depending on the photo. This only takes a second to do.
> 
> 5- Finally, you save the photo AS A JPEG. This will 'flatten' your image and merge the layers together, making them impossible to separate. When in Photoshop, as soon as I add the second layer of text, the file is converted from a JPEG to a PSD (Photoshop) file, which will preserve the layers. Not only are the PSD files much larger (because they preserve the individual layer properties) but they are saved as separate layers which means the original photo can be extracted from the file. It is for this reason, you want to flatten and merge the layers together and save them under another name. I always keep my original, unmarked photo and save the watermarked photos with a "wm" in the file name or something similar. That way you always have a clean copy of your photo if you ever need it.
> 
> While I can only speak from experience with Photoshop, I know that most photo-editing software that supports layers should work pretty much the same. Check into the ability of the software that you use or check one of the free watermarking programs if you want to try this out. I am sure that some of the software for watermarking can even apply the watermarks to large batches of photos, so you don't have to do it individually on each photo.
> 
> It is better to be safe than sorry. It is a shame that we even have to do something like this to our photos. As artists, we like to present clean, beautiful images of our work. But unfortunately, there are those who want to capitalize on our talents and we need to protect ourselves as much as we can against it. I hope that this article at least gets you thinking about watermarking if you don't already.
> 
> It is a damp and rather grey day here in Nova Scotia. Lightly raining and windy too. A good day to crank up some music, make some sawdust and get lost in happy thoughts.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Yes - they are among us.  We just have to do what we can to try to prevent it from happening.

Have a great day, Roger.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"The Zone"*

I had an amazingly productive day yesterday! It was one of those days that went somewhat like this:

- I had a plan
- I set a goal
- I stayed FOCUSED
- I worked
- I got the job DONE!

It isn't that I don't always TRY to work like this. But most of us know that many days, we make plans to accomplish things and even with our best efforts, sometimes life just gets in the way. It happens to me all the time. Or I set my goals too high and I am disappointed that I can't accomplish them. (Well - that part I am kind of used to!)

But yesterday was different. I set out to cut out all the 1/8" pieces for 20 carousel kits and turn this:










Into THIS:










That stack in the first picture was 100 pieces of 1/8" plywood.

Not only did I finish what I set out to do, but I cut everything ACCURATELY, as well. I am sure that many of my scroll saw friends can relate that once you start rolling, you get into what I call "The Zone" where things almost come automatically. It's like finding another gear, and you just cruise along and the blade just seems to follow the line on its own. Usually it happens when I am doing stuff like this - production style cutting - and when it does, I just don't want to stop.

After I posted my blog yesterday morning, I finished up my pattern of the Lily of the Valley for Tole Town. I was really proud of it, and it turned out to be 18 pages long with over 40 color step-by-step photos. I had been weaving it in between creating these 20 kits that will ship out on Monday. So I guess I have been multi-tasking this week.

I didn't really get started with cutting until around 1:30 in the afternoon. By the time I finished the pattern, the daily mail to go out and the other household tasks, the morning was gone. I looked at the pile of wood and thought I would be lucky to get half way through it.

As always, I cut the most difficult/intricate pieces first. This way I am fresh when I am doing the stuff that perhaps takes a bit more concentration. Of course, that was the little stands. They weren't particularly hard, but they all had inside cuts so it took a bit more time to re-thread the blade through them for cutting. When I finished them, Keith mentioned to me that there was no way I would get things done in one day. But I love a good challenge.

I put on my headphones and some of my favorite music and got lost in the process. One by one the pile of boards went down and the pile of pieces grew. I finished my last cut at around 9:15 last night and I felt wonderful. It is great to accomplish so much in a day!

Today I will be sanding the pieces and building the lazy susan bases. I will also lay out the 1/4" pieces for cutting tomorrow. Once that is done, I will spend Sunday packing things up and getting them all ready to ship on Monday. It will be a huge milestone for me. 

I really appreciate how kind and patient everyone that pre-ordered has been. This is the first time I have had "pre-orders" on anything. I usually like to ship out orders the same day or next day if I can, and some of these lovely ladies have been waiting a couple of weeks. But I think when they open their boxes, they will feel that the wait was worth it. I made sure that every piece of these kits and every step of producing the pieces is done with care, quality and love of what I do. You can't get that from China. 

I still have a couple of really busy days ahead, and then I will be on to new designs. I already have some cool things in mind and can't wait to get to them. There is lots of fun ahead.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and enjoy doing something creative!

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Zone"*
> 
> I had an amazingly productive day yesterday! It was one of those days that went somewhat like this:
> 
> - I had a plan
> - I set a goal
> - I stayed FOCUSED
> - I worked
> - I got the job DONE!
> 
> It isn't that I don't always TRY to work like this. But most of us know that many days, we make plans to accomplish things and even with our best efforts, sometimes life just gets in the way. It happens to me all the time. Or I set my goals too high and I am disappointed that I can't accomplish them. (Well - that part I am kind of used to!)
> 
> But yesterday was different. I set out to cut out all the 1/8" pieces for 20 carousel kits and turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack in the first picture was 100 pieces of 1/8" plywood.
> 
> Not only did I finish what I set out to do, but I cut everything ACCURATELY, as well. I am sure that many of my scroll saw friends can relate that once you start rolling, you get into what I call "The Zone" where things almost come automatically. It's like finding another gear, and you just cruise along and the blade just seems to follow the line on its own. Usually it happens when I am doing stuff like this - production style cutting - and when it does, I just don't want to stop.
> 
> After I posted my blog yesterday morning, I finished up my pattern of the Lily of the Valley for Tole Town. I was really proud of it, and it turned out to be 18 pages long with over 40 color step-by-step photos. I had been weaving it in between creating these 20 kits that will ship out on Monday. So I guess I have been multi-tasking this week.
> 
> I didn't really get started with cutting until around 1:30 in the afternoon. By the time I finished the pattern, the daily mail to go out and the other household tasks, the morning was gone. I looked at the pile of wood and thought I would be lucky to get half way through it.
> 
> As always, I cut the most difficult/intricate pieces first. This way I am fresh when I am doing the stuff that perhaps takes a bit more concentration. Of course, that was the little stands. They weren't particularly hard, but they all had inside cuts so it took a bit more time to re-thread the blade through them for cutting. When I finished them, Keith mentioned to me that there was no way I would get things done in one day. But I love a good challenge.
> 
> I put on my headphones and some of my favorite music and got lost in the process. One by one the pile of boards went down and the pile of pieces grew. I finished my last cut at around 9:15 last night and I felt wonderful. It is great to accomplish so much in a day!
> 
> Today I will be sanding the pieces and building the lazy susan bases. I will also lay out the 1/4" pieces for cutting tomorrow. Once that is done, I will spend Sunday packing things up and getting them all ready to ship on Monday. It will be a huge milestone for me.
> 
> I really appreciate how kind and patient everyone that pre-ordered has been. This is the first time I have had "pre-orders" on anything. I usually like to ship out orders the same day or next day if I can, and some of these lovely ladies have been waiting a couple of weeks. But I think when they open their boxes, they will feel that the wait was worth it. I made sure that every piece of these kits and every step of producing the pieces is done with care, quality and love of what I do. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I still have a couple of really busy days ahead, and then I will be on to new designs. I already have some cool things in mind and can't wait to get to them. There is lots of fun ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and enjoy doing something creative!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


It always amazes me how much scrolling you can get done in a day. Even when I stack cut, I could never achieve that volume. Have a great weekend. Sunny summer one forecast for here.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Zone"*
> 
> I had an amazingly productive day yesterday! It was one of those days that went somewhat like this:
> 
> - I had a plan
> - I set a goal
> - I stayed FOCUSED
> - I worked
> - I got the job DONE!
> 
> It isn't that I don't always TRY to work like this. But most of us know that many days, we make plans to accomplish things and even with our best efforts, sometimes life just gets in the way. It happens to me all the time. Or I set my goals too high and I am disappointed that I can't accomplish them. (Well - that part I am kind of used to!)
> 
> But yesterday was different. I set out to cut out all the 1/8" pieces for 20 carousel kits and turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack in the first picture was 100 pieces of 1/8" plywood.
> 
> Not only did I finish what I set out to do, but I cut everything ACCURATELY, as well. I am sure that many of my scroll saw friends can relate that once you start rolling, you get into what I call "The Zone" where things almost come automatically. It's like finding another gear, and you just cruise along and the blade just seems to follow the line on its own. Usually it happens when I am doing stuff like this - production style cutting - and when it does, I just don't want to stop.
> 
> After I posted my blog yesterday morning, I finished up my pattern of the Lily of the Valley for Tole Town. I was really proud of it, and it turned out to be 18 pages long with over 40 color step-by-step photos. I had been weaving it in between creating these 20 kits that will ship out on Monday. So I guess I have been multi-tasking this week.
> 
> I didn't really get started with cutting until around 1:30 in the afternoon. By the time I finished the pattern, the daily mail to go out and the other household tasks, the morning was gone. I looked at the pile of wood and thought I would be lucky to get half way through it.
> 
> As always, I cut the most difficult/intricate pieces first. This way I am fresh when I am doing the stuff that perhaps takes a bit more concentration. Of course, that was the little stands. They weren't particularly hard, but they all had inside cuts so it took a bit more time to re-thread the blade through them for cutting. When I finished them, Keith mentioned to me that there was no way I would get things done in one day. But I love a good challenge.
> 
> I put on my headphones and some of my favorite music and got lost in the process. One by one the pile of boards went down and the pile of pieces grew. I finished my last cut at around 9:15 last night and I felt wonderful. It is great to accomplish so much in a day!
> 
> Today I will be sanding the pieces and building the lazy susan bases. I will also lay out the 1/4" pieces for cutting tomorrow. Once that is done, I will spend Sunday packing things up and getting them all ready to ship on Monday. It will be a huge milestone for me.
> 
> I really appreciate how kind and patient everyone that pre-ordered has been. This is the first time I have had "pre-orders" on anything. I usually like to ship out orders the same day or next day if I can, and some of these lovely ladies have been waiting a couple of weeks. But I think when they open their boxes, they will feel that the wait was worth it. I made sure that every piece of these kits and every step of producing the pieces is done with care, quality and love of what I do. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I still have a couple of really busy days ahead, and then I will be on to new designs. I already have some cool things in mind and can't wait to get to them. There is lots of fun ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and enjoy doing something creative!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


You forgot Murphy's Law. I started out that way on Thurs. then he came to visit. A trip to the Dr and an ambulance ride to the hospital and an overnight stay so I could have a pharmocogical stress test. When I was released, I was 40 miles from home with no transportation so I called a friend who lived near and got a ride home. The plus was that one of the projects I had put finish on was made for him so I could give it to him when we got home.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Zone"*
> 
> I had an amazingly productive day yesterday! It was one of those days that went somewhat like this:
> 
> - I had a plan
> - I set a goal
> - I stayed FOCUSED
> - I worked
> - I got the job DONE!
> 
> It isn't that I don't always TRY to work like this. But most of us know that many days, we make plans to accomplish things and even with our best efforts, sometimes life just gets in the way. It happens to me all the time. Or I set my goals too high and I am disappointed that I can't accomplish them. (Well - that part I am kind of used to!)
> 
> But yesterday was different. I set out to cut out all the 1/8" pieces for 20 carousel kits and turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack in the first picture was 100 pieces of 1/8" plywood.
> 
> Not only did I finish what I set out to do, but I cut everything ACCURATELY, as well. I am sure that many of my scroll saw friends can relate that once you start rolling, you get into what I call "The Zone" where things almost come automatically. It's like finding another gear, and you just cruise along and the blade just seems to follow the line on its own. Usually it happens when I am doing stuff like this - production style cutting - and when it does, I just don't want to stop.
> 
> After I posted my blog yesterday morning, I finished up my pattern of the Lily of the Valley for Tole Town. I was really proud of it, and it turned out to be 18 pages long with over 40 color step-by-step photos. I had been weaving it in between creating these 20 kits that will ship out on Monday. So I guess I have been multi-tasking this week.
> 
> I didn't really get started with cutting until around 1:30 in the afternoon. By the time I finished the pattern, the daily mail to go out and the other household tasks, the morning was gone. I looked at the pile of wood and thought I would be lucky to get half way through it.
> 
> As always, I cut the most difficult/intricate pieces first. This way I am fresh when I am doing the stuff that perhaps takes a bit more concentration. Of course, that was the little stands. They weren't particularly hard, but they all had inside cuts so it took a bit more time to re-thread the blade through them for cutting. When I finished them, Keith mentioned to me that there was no way I would get things done in one day. But I love a good challenge.
> 
> I put on my headphones and some of my favorite music and got lost in the process. One by one the pile of boards went down and the pile of pieces grew. I finished my last cut at around 9:15 last night and I felt wonderful. It is great to accomplish so much in a day!
> 
> Today I will be sanding the pieces and building the lazy susan bases. I will also lay out the 1/4" pieces for cutting tomorrow. Once that is done, I will spend Sunday packing things up and getting them all ready to ship on Monday. It will be a huge milestone for me.
> 
> I really appreciate how kind and patient everyone that pre-ordered has been. This is the first time I have had "pre-orders" on anything. I usually like to ship out orders the same day or next day if I can, and some of these lovely ladies have been waiting a couple of weeks. But I think when they open their boxes, they will feel that the wait was worth it. I made sure that every piece of these kits and every step of producing the pieces is done with care, quality and love of what I do. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I still have a couple of really busy days ahead, and then I will be on to new designs. I already have some cool things in mind and can't wait to get to them. There is lots of fun ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and enjoy doing something creative!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Hi, Anna and Kepy:

I had to go to town yesterday (Yarmouth) for a couple more supplies, then I came home and sanded all the pieces you see there. I actually don't mind sanding at all. It is kind of nice seeing the pieces come to life.

Kepy - I am sorry for your day. It sounds really frustrating. I think we have all had days like that - they start out OK and we have a purpose and get side tracked by one mishap after another.

I hope you both have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Zone"*
> 
> I had an amazingly productive day yesterday! It was one of those days that went somewhat like this:
> 
> - I had a plan
> - I set a goal
> - I stayed FOCUSED
> - I worked
> - I got the job DONE!
> 
> It isn't that I don't always TRY to work like this. But most of us know that many days, we make plans to accomplish things and even with our best efforts, sometimes life just gets in the way. It happens to me all the time. Or I set my goals too high and I am disappointed that I can't accomplish them. (Well - that part I am kind of used to!)
> 
> But yesterday was different. I set out to cut out all the 1/8" pieces for 20 carousel kits and turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack in the first picture was 100 pieces of 1/8" plywood.
> 
> Not only did I finish what I set out to do, but I cut everything ACCURATELY, as well. I am sure that many of my scroll saw friends can relate that once you start rolling, you get into what I call "The Zone" where things almost come automatically. It's like finding another gear, and you just cruise along and the blade just seems to follow the line on its own. Usually it happens when I am doing stuff like this - production style cutting - and when it does, I just don't want to stop.
> 
> After I posted my blog yesterday morning, I finished up my pattern of the Lily of the Valley for Tole Town. I was really proud of it, and it turned out to be 18 pages long with over 40 color step-by-step photos. I had been weaving it in between creating these 20 kits that will ship out on Monday. So I guess I have been multi-tasking this week.
> 
> I didn't really get started with cutting until around 1:30 in the afternoon. By the time I finished the pattern, the daily mail to go out and the other household tasks, the morning was gone. I looked at the pile of wood and thought I would be lucky to get half way through it.
> 
> As always, I cut the most difficult/intricate pieces first. This way I am fresh when I am doing the stuff that perhaps takes a bit more concentration. Of course, that was the little stands. They weren't particularly hard, but they all had inside cuts so it took a bit more time to re-thread the blade through them for cutting. When I finished them, Keith mentioned to me that there was no way I would get things done in one day. But I love a good challenge.
> 
> I put on my headphones and some of my favorite music and got lost in the process. One by one the pile of boards went down and the pile of pieces grew. I finished my last cut at around 9:15 last night and I felt wonderful. It is great to accomplish so much in a day!
> 
> Today I will be sanding the pieces and building the lazy susan bases. I will also lay out the 1/4" pieces for cutting tomorrow. Once that is done, I will spend Sunday packing things up and getting them all ready to ship on Monday. It will be a huge milestone for me.
> 
> I really appreciate how kind and patient everyone that pre-ordered has been. This is the first time I have had "pre-orders" on anything. I usually like to ship out orders the same day or next day if I can, and some of these lovely ladies have been waiting a couple of weeks. But I think when they open their boxes, they will feel that the wait was worth it. I made sure that every piece of these kits and every step of producing the pieces is done with care, quality and love of what I do. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I still have a couple of really busy days ahead, and then I will be on to new designs. I already have some cool things in mind and can't wait to get to them. There is lots of fun ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and enjoy doing something creative!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


I need to buy some stock in the scroll blades you must go thru… LOL. You're awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"The Zone"*
> 
> I had an amazingly productive day yesterday! It was one of those days that went somewhat like this:
> 
> - I had a plan
> - I set a goal
> - I stayed FOCUSED
> - I worked
> - I got the job DONE!
> 
> It isn't that I don't always TRY to work like this. But most of us know that many days, we make plans to accomplish things and even with our best efforts, sometimes life just gets in the way. It happens to me all the time. Or I set my goals too high and I am disappointed that I can't accomplish them. (Well - that part I am kind of used to!)
> 
> But yesterday was different. I set out to cut out all the 1/8" pieces for 20 carousel kits and turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stack in the first picture was 100 pieces of 1/8" plywood.
> 
> Not only did I finish what I set out to do, but I cut everything ACCURATELY, as well. I am sure that many of my scroll saw friends can relate that once you start rolling, you get into what I call "The Zone" where things almost come automatically. It's like finding another gear, and you just cruise along and the blade just seems to follow the line on its own. Usually it happens when I am doing stuff like this - production style cutting - and when it does, I just don't want to stop.
> 
> After I posted my blog yesterday morning, I finished up my pattern of the Lily of the Valley for Tole Town. I was really proud of it, and it turned out to be 18 pages long with over 40 color step-by-step photos. I had been weaving it in between creating these 20 kits that will ship out on Monday. So I guess I have been multi-tasking this week.
> 
> I didn't really get started with cutting until around 1:30 in the afternoon. By the time I finished the pattern, the daily mail to go out and the other household tasks, the morning was gone. I looked at the pile of wood and thought I would be lucky to get half way through it.
> 
> As always, I cut the most difficult/intricate pieces first. This way I am fresh when I am doing the stuff that perhaps takes a bit more concentration. Of course, that was the little stands. They weren't particularly hard, but they all had inside cuts so it took a bit more time to re-thread the blade through them for cutting. When I finished them, Keith mentioned to me that there was no way I would get things done in one day. But I love a good challenge.
> 
> I put on my headphones and some of my favorite music and got lost in the process. One by one the pile of boards went down and the pile of pieces grew. I finished my last cut at around 9:15 last night and I felt wonderful. It is great to accomplish so much in a day!
> 
> Today I will be sanding the pieces and building the lazy susan bases. I will also lay out the 1/4" pieces for cutting tomorrow. Once that is done, I will spend Sunday packing things up and getting them all ready to ship on Monday. It will be a huge milestone for me.
> 
> I really appreciate how kind and patient everyone that pre-ordered has been. This is the first time I have had "pre-orders" on anything. I usually like to ship out orders the same day or next day if I can, and some of these lovely ladies have been waiting a couple of weeks. But I think when they open their boxes, they will feel that the wait was worth it. I made sure that every piece of these kits and every step of producing the pieces is done with care, quality and love of what I do. You can't get that from China.
> 
> I still have a couple of really busy days ahead, and then I will be on to new designs. I already have some cool things in mind and can't wait to get to them. There is lots of fun ahead.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and enjoy doing something creative!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


I really don't break a lot, Roger. And because I only do 'production' once in a while, I don't go through as many as one would think. But I try to keep a good stock on hand of my favorites and I definitely buy them by the gross. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ready to SHIP!*

I had a very busy, yet very productive weekend. It rained most of the time here in Nova Scotia (as it is now) so I didn't really mind at all. I never really mind working though, as I really do love my job.

I worked on getting the first big batch of carousel kits completed. It was a milestone for me because it brought to reality something that I have planned for and dreamed about for nearly two years. I am really proud of them.

As I look at my kitchen table this morning, this is what I see:










It represents months of work and it is nice to know that every single piece was created by hand with care and excitement. The ladies that ordered these kits ahead have been wonderfully supportive, and I thought of them every step of the way while cutting, sanding and assembling things.

Today everything will be getting packaged and boxed up and I will start shipping them out. I expect it to take all day. In a world where everything is automated and done by machines, it is nice to have a business where I can still be personally involved with my customers.

As our business grows, I know it can't always be like that. But I want to enjoy the moment while it is here. I hope that no matter what comes my way in the future, I will still be able to offer beautiful products and personal service.

I was really, really tired last night. I pretty much got all of the cutting you see here done in under a week. Along with that, I created a new pattern for Tole Town as well as a video. My days have been really full.

After dinner last night I did something I haven't done in a while - I embroidered. Even though I could have started packing things up, I choose to take a couple of hours to just sit and do my needlework. I figure I kind of earned that.

It will feel pretty good to ship these kits out. It will feel even better to hear that they all arrived safely and to see what the ladies do with them. As a designer and a teacher, I know the joy is just beginning.

I am going to take a breath, and then I have more to create. I need to design some scroll saw projects and I have more painting projects already on the drawing table. The best is yet to come!

I am really happy to be able to do what I love. I appreciate so much the great support of my customers. Your encouragement and friendships really make my job fun.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to SHIP!*
> 
> I had a very busy, yet very productive weekend. It rained most of the time here in Nova Scotia (as it is now) so I didn't really mind at all. I never really mind working though, as I really do love my job.
> 
> I worked on getting the first big batch of carousel kits completed. It was a milestone for me because it brought to reality something that I have planned for and dreamed about for nearly two years. I am really proud of them.
> 
> As I look at my kitchen table this morning, this is what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It represents months of work and it is nice to know that every single piece was created by hand with care and excitement. The ladies that ordered these kits ahead have been wonderfully supportive, and I thought of them every step of the way while cutting, sanding and assembling things.
> 
> Today everything will be getting packaged and boxed up and I will start shipping them out. I expect it to take all day. In a world where everything is automated and done by machines, it is nice to have a business where I can still be personally involved with my customers.
> 
> As our business grows, I know it can't always be like that. But I want to enjoy the moment while it is here. I hope that no matter what comes my way in the future, I will still be able to offer beautiful products and personal service.
> 
> I was really, really tired last night. I pretty much got all of the cutting you see here done in under a week. Along with that, I created a new pattern for Tole Town as well as a video. My days have been really full.
> 
> After dinner last night I did something I haven't done in a while - I embroidered. Even though I could have started packing things up, I choose to take a couple of hours to just sit and do my needlework. I figure I kind of earned that.
> 
> It will feel pretty good to ship these kits out. It will feel even better to hear that they all arrived safely and to see what the ladies do with them. As a designer and a teacher, I know the joy is just beginning.
> 
> I am going to take a breath, and then I have more to create. I need to design some scroll saw projects and I have more painting projects already on the drawing table. The best is yet to come!
> 
> I am really happy to be able to do what I love. I appreciate so much the great support of my customers. Your encouragement and friendships really make my job fun.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila, A wonderful feeling of accomplishment I'm quite certain. So gald you've gotten that milestone under foot. Press on with PRIDE ( Professional results in daily efforts). Do so enjoy your daily journal entries.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to SHIP!*
> 
> I had a very busy, yet very productive weekend. It rained most of the time here in Nova Scotia (as it is now) so I didn't really mind at all. I never really mind working though, as I really do love my job.
> 
> I worked on getting the first big batch of carousel kits completed. It was a milestone for me because it brought to reality something that I have planned for and dreamed about for nearly two years. I am really proud of them.
> 
> As I look at my kitchen table this morning, this is what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It represents months of work and it is nice to know that every single piece was created by hand with care and excitement. The ladies that ordered these kits ahead have been wonderfully supportive, and I thought of them every step of the way while cutting, sanding and assembling things.
> 
> Today everything will be getting packaged and boxed up and I will start shipping them out. I expect it to take all day. In a world where everything is automated and done by machines, it is nice to have a business where I can still be personally involved with my customers.
> 
> As our business grows, I know it can't always be like that. But I want to enjoy the moment while it is here. I hope that no matter what comes my way in the future, I will still be able to offer beautiful products and personal service.
> 
> I was really, really tired last night. I pretty much got all of the cutting you see here done in under a week. Along with that, I created a new pattern for Tole Town as well as a video. My days have been really full.
> 
> After dinner last night I did something I haven't done in a while - I embroidered. Even though I could have started packing things up, I choose to take a couple of hours to just sit and do my needlework. I figure I kind of earned that.
> 
> It will feel pretty good to ship these kits out. It will feel even better to hear that they all arrived safely and to see what the ladies do with them. As a designer and a teacher, I know the joy is just beginning.
> 
> I am going to take a breath, and then I have more to create. I need to design some scroll saw projects and I have more painting projects already on the drawing table. The best is yet to come!
> 
> I am really happy to be able to do what I love. I appreciate so much the great support of my customers. Your encouragement and friendships really make my job fun.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


A very productive weekend! And some embroidery too! Looking forward to seeing that project.

We had our woodcarving show this weekend. Great talent there. I'll be posting some photos on our Facebook page this evening and there will also be photos posted to the webpage in the next few days.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ready to SHIP!*
> 
> I had a very busy, yet very productive weekend. It rained most of the time here in Nova Scotia (as it is now) so I didn't really mind at all. I never really mind working though, as I really do love my job.
> 
> I worked on getting the first big batch of carousel kits completed. It was a milestone for me because it brought to reality something that I have planned for and dreamed about for nearly two years. I am really proud of them.
> 
> As I look at my kitchen table this morning, this is what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It represents months of work and it is nice to know that every single piece was created by hand with care and excitement. The ladies that ordered these kits ahead have been wonderfully supportive, and I thought of them every step of the way while cutting, sanding and assembling things.
> 
> Today everything will be getting packaged and boxed up and I will start shipping them out. I expect it to take all day. In a world where everything is automated and done by machines, it is nice to have a business where I can still be personally involved with my customers.
> 
> As our business grows, I know it can't always be like that. But I want to enjoy the moment while it is here. I hope that no matter what comes my way in the future, I will still be able to offer beautiful products and personal service.
> 
> I was really, really tired last night. I pretty much got all of the cutting you see here done in under a week. Along with that, I created a new pattern for Tole Town as well as a video. My days have been really full.
> 
> After dinner last night I did something I haven't done in a while - I embroidered. Even though I could have started packing things up, I choose to take a couple of hours to just sit and do my needlework. I figure I kind of earned that.
> 
> It will feel pretty good to ship these kits out. It will feel even better to hear that they all arrived safely and to see what the ladies do with them. As a designer and a teacher, I know the joy is just beginning.
> 
> I am going to take a breath, and then I have more to create. I need to design some scroll saw projects and I have more painting projects already on the drawing table. The best is yet to come!
> 
> I am really happy to be able to do what I love. I appreciate so much the great support of my customers. Your encouragement and friendships really make my job fun.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Russell and Anna:
I am sorry I didn't answer yesterday, but I was buried under 'stuff'. 

I am glad you enjoy my posts here. When I am in the midst of a long project such as this, I sometimes wonder if I am being boring with the day-to-day stuff. I am glad you find value in it, as many feel that they like seeing what it entails to run a small business on a daily basis. I also find a lot of encouragement on those days when things don't always go just right.

I hope to have some other cool things to show you soon. I will probably show my embroidery piece as soon as it is done, Anna. It is close and I plan on working on it later today.

I can't wait to see the photos of your woodcarving show. I love seeing the talents of others. 

Take care and have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Winding Down*

I had pretty much forgotten what it was like to see my kitchen table cleared. Or the counters for that matter. It seems that it has been months that I have been working on one thing or another and although I do manage to keep things fairly neat, there have been miscellaneous boxes, trays and wood parts placed neatly in piles here and there throughout the house.

It is part of working from home though and although we have a small place here, we are pretty good at staying organized and keeping things very neat. It is understandable that when we are in the midst of some of these larger orders things get a little cluttered, but it is always nice when the order is finished and things can get back to 'normal'. It adds to the sense of accomplishment.

Yesterday was what I would call 'the storm before the calm.' I spent the day organizing parts, packaging and counting things as I checked and double checked everything that needed to be packed for orders. I made myself a check list and went through it for each box to insure that every part was included. I had never offered such involved kits before as my Haunted Carousel and I wanted to be sure that everything was right. By the time it came to actually pack the boxes though, I had a good system and things went very smoothly. While things may have looked messy for the time being, packing was very systematic and in the end, there were no left over parts. (GOOD!)

I spent the evening filling out customs forms for all the boxes that are heading across the border. That was all but two at this point. Today they are stacked and ready to head out to the post office.










(That's "Inspector Pancakes" with the boxes! He's my favorite quality control officer!)

It feels kind of odd today with all of this done. After several weeks of working full force on this project, it feels a bit different to wake up and not have that urgency of getting things done or meeting deadlines. Oh - I have deadlines still, but for the most part I am pretty on top of them. Most of them are self-imposed.

I think I am going to take a short break for a day or so. I hate to say it, but my little 'all season' tree is still decorated for spring/Easter. The pretty pastel colors don't look bad, but I have something in mind for an everyday theme that I wanted to change it to. I may do that today.

I also want to do some cooking. It is raining again today and very cool out. I could use a nice home made pot of soup. I think one of the worst things about me when I get busy is that I don't cook nice like I should. I could use a good comfort meal. Maybe some cream of potato soup with bacon. (MMMmmm!)

I have some embroidery to do as well. I am finishing up something weird and funny that I decided to create just for something to wind down with at night. I was awaiting my thread shipment from South Africa and wanted to 'play' a bit with what I had on hand. I am nearly done with it and it is coming out a little nicer than it looked in the process. It is my own design and I didn't quite know where I was heading with it. (I still don't completely know!) But it is fun, anyway.

And of course, I have some painting and scrolling patterns to created. I already have some things on the drawing board that I want to play with. It won't be long before I am jumping in again full steam to both those venues.

But for now - a day or so without having to do anything sounds just about like heaven. We all need that sometime. No matter how much we love what we do.

I wish you all a wonderful day today.

"Apparently there is nothing that cannot happen today." Mark Twain


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Winding Down*
> 
> I had pretty much forgotten what it was like to see my kitchen table cleared. Or the counters for that matter. It seems that it has been months that I have been working on one thing or another and although I do manage to keep things fairly neat, there have been miscellaneous boxes, trays and wood parts placed neatly in piles here and there throughout the house.
> 
> It is part of working from home though and although we have a small place here, we are pretty good at staying organized and keeping things very neat. It is understandable that when we are in the midst of some of these larger orders things get a little cluttered, but it is always nice when the order is finished and things can get back to 'normal'. It adds to the sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would call 'the storm before the calm.' I spent the day organizing parts, packaging and counting things as I checked and double checked everything that needed to be packed for orders. I made myself a check list and went through it for each box to insure that every part was included. I had never offered such involved kits before as my Haunted Carousel and I wanted to be sure that everything was right. By the time it came to actually pack the boxes though, I had a good system and things went very smoothly. While things may have looked messy for the time being, packing was very systematic and in the end, there were no left over parts. (GOOD!)
> 
> I spent the evening filling out customs forms for all the boxes that are heading across the border. That was all but two at this point. Today they are stacked and ready to head out to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's "Inspector Pancakes" with the boxes! He's my favorite quality control officer!)
> 
> It feels kind of odd today with all of this done. After several weeks of working full force on this project, it feels a bit different to wake up and not have that urgency of getting things done or meeting deadlines. Oh - I have deadlines still, but for the most part I am pretty on top of them. Most of them are self-imposed.
> 
> I think I am going to take a short break for a day or so. I hate to say it, but my little 'all season' tree is still decorated for spring/Easter. The pretty pastel colors don't look bad, but I have something in mind for an everyday theme that I wanted to change it to. I may do that today.
> 
> I also want to do some cooking. It is raining again today and very cool out. I could use a nice home made pot of soup. I think one of the worst things about me when I get busy is that I don't cook nice like I should. I could use a good comfort meal. Maybe some cream of potato soup with bacon. (MMMmmm!)
> 
> I have some embroidery to do as well. I am finishing up something weird and funny that I decided to create just for something to wind down with at night. I was awaiting my thread shipment from South Africa and wanted to 'play' a bit with what I had on hand. I am nearly done with it and it is coming out a little nicer than it looked in the process. It is my own design and I didn't quite know where I was heading with it. (I still don't completely know!) But it is fun, anyway.
> 
> And of course, I have some painting and scrolling patterns to created. I already have some things on the drawing board that I want to play with. It won't be long before I am jumping in again full steam to both those venues.
> 
> But for now - a day or so without having to do anything sounds just about like heaven. We all need that sometime. No matter how much we love what we do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> "Apparently there is nothing that cannot happen today." Mark Twain


Make sure Mr. Pancakes isn't in one o those boxes before you ship em.. hahaha


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winding Down*
> 
> I had pretty much forgotten what it was like to see my kitchen table cleared. Or the counters for that matter. It seems that it has been months that I have been working on one thing or another and although I do manage to keep things fairly neat, there have been miscellaneous boxes, trays and wood parts placed neatly in piles here and there throughout the house.
> 
> It is part of working from home though and although we have a small place here, we are pretty good at staying organized and keeping things very neat. It is understandable that when we are in the midst of some of these larger orders things get a little cluttered, but it is always nice when the order is finished and things can get back to 'normal'. It adds to the sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would call 'the storm before the calm.' I spent the day organizing parts, packaging and counting things as I checked and double checked everything that needed to be packed for orders. I made myself a check list and went through it for each box to insure that every part was included. I had never offered such involved kits before as my Haunted Carousel and I wanted to be sure that everything was right. By the time it came to actually pack the boxes though, I had a good system and things went very smoothly. While things may have looked messy for the time being, packing was very systematic and in the end, there were no left over parts. (GOOD!)
> 
> I spent the evening filling out customs forms for all the boxes that are heading across the border. That was all but two at this point. Today they are stacked and ready to head out to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's "Inspector Pancakes" with the boxes! He's my favorite quality control officer!)
> 
> It feels kind of odd today with all of this done. After several weeks of working full force on this project, it feels a bit different to wake up and not have that urgency of getting things done or meeting deadlines. Oh - I have deadlines still, but for the most part I am pretty on top of them. Most of them are self-imposed.
> 
> I think I am going to take a short break for a day or so. I hate to say it, but my little 'all season' tree is still decorated for spring/Easter. The pretty pastel colors don't look bad, but I have something in mind for an everyday theme that I wanted to change it to. I may do that today.
> 
> I also want to do some cooking. It is raining again today and very cool out. I could use a nice home made pot of soup. I think one of the worst things about me when I get busy is that I don't cook nice like I should. I could use a good comfort meal. Maybe some cream of potato soup with bacon. (MMMmmm!)
> 
> I have some embroidery to do as well. I am finishing up something weird and funny that I decided to create just for something to wind down with at night. I was awaiting my thread shipment from South Africa and wanted to 'play' a bit with what I had on hand. I am nearly done with it and it is coming out a little nicer than it looked in the process. It is my own design and I didn't quite know where I was heading with it. (I still don't completely know!) But it is fun, anyway.
> 
> And of course, I have some painting and scrolling patterns to created. I already have some things on the drawing board that I want to play with. It won't be long before I am jumping in again full steam to both those venues.
> 
> But for now - a day or so without having to do anything sounds just about like heaven. We all need that sometime. No matter how much we love what we do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> "Apparently there is nothing that cannot happen today." Mark Twain


Oh, Roger! I would be devastated if he was sent abroad!  Besides - he is afraid of the sound of the tape dispenser. He hits the road after the initial "inspection" until they are all taped up! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Winding Down*
> 
> I had pretty much forgotten what it was like to see my kitchen table cleared. Or the counters for that matter. It seems that it has been months that I have been working on one thing or another and although I do manage to keep things fairly neat, there have been miscellaneous boxes, trays and wood parts placed neatly in piles here and there throughout the house.
> 
> It is part of working from home though and although we have a small place here, we are pretty good at staying organized and keeping things very neat. It is understandable that when we are in the midst of some of these larger orders things get a little cluttered, but it is always nice when the order is finished and things can get back to 'normal'. It adds to the sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would call 'the storm before the calm.' I spent the day organizing parts, packaging and counting things as I checked and double checked everything that needed to be packed for orders. I made myself a check list and went through it for each box to insure that every part was included. I had never offered such involved kits before as my Haunted Carousel and I wanted to be sure that everything was right. By the time it came to actually pack the boxes though, I had a good system and things went very smoothly. While things may have looked messy for the time being, packing was very systematic and in the end, there were no left over parts. (GOOD!)
> 
> I spent the evening filling out customs forms for all the boxes that are heading across the border. That was all but two at this point. Today they are stacked and ready to head out to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's "Inspector Pancakes" with the boxes! He's my favorite quality control officer!)
> 
> It feels kind of odd today with all of this done. After several weeks of working full force on this project, it feels a bit different to wake up and not have that urgency of getting things done or meeting deadlines. Oh - I have deadlines still, but for the most part I am pretty on top of them. Most of them are self-imposed.
> 
> I think I am going to take a short break for a day or so. I hate to say it, but my little 'all season' tree is still decorated for spring/Easter. The pretty pastel colors don't look bad, but I have something in mind for an everyday theme that I wanted to change it to. I may do that today.
> 
> I also want to do some cooking. It is raining again today and very cool out. I could use a nice home made pot of soup. I think one of the worst things about me when I get busy is that I don't cook nice like I should. I could use a good comfort meal. Maybe some cream of potato soup with bacon. (MMMmmm!)
> 
> I have some embroidery to do as well. I am finishing up something weird and funny that I decided to create just for something to wind down with at night. I was awaiting my thread shipment from South Africa and wanted to 'play' a bit with what I had on hand. I am nearly done with it and it is coming out a little nicer than it looked in the process. It is my own design and I didn't quite know where I was heading with it. (I still don't completely know!) But it is fun, anyway.
> 
> And of course, I have some painting and scrolling patterns to created. I already have some things on the drawing board that I want to play with. It won't be long before I am jumping in again full steam to both those venues.
> 
> But for now - a day or so without having to do anything sounds just about like heaven. We all need that sometime. No matter how much we love what we do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> "Apparently there is nothing that cannot happen today." Mark Twain


You deserve a break Sheila after all that work. Enjoy your cooking and embroidery


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Winding Down*
> 
> I had pretty much forgotten what it was like to see my kitchen table cleared. Or the counters for that matter. It seems that it has been months that I have been working on one thing or another and although I do manage to keep things fairly neat, there have been miscellaneous boxes, trays and wood parts placed neatly in piles here and there throughout the house.
> 
> It is part of working from home though and although we have a small place here, we are pretty good at staying organized and keeping things very neat. It is understandable that when we are in the midst of some of these larger orders things get a little cluttered, but it is always nice when the order is finished and things can get back to 'normal'. It adds to the sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Yesterday was what I would call 'the storm before the calm.' I spent the day organizing parts, packaging and counting things as I checked and double checked everything that needed to be packed for orders. I made myself a check list and went through it for each box to insure that every part was included. I had never offered such involved kits before as my Haunted Carousel and I wanted to be sure that everything was right. By the time it came to actually pack the boxes though, I had a good system and things went very smoothly. While things may have looked messy for the time being, packing was very systematic and in the end, there were no left over parts. (GOOD!)
> 
> I spent the evening filling out customs forms for all the boxes that are heading across the border. That was all but two at this point. Today they are stacked and ready to head out to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's "Inspector Pancakes" with the boxes! He's my favorite quality control officer!)
> 
> It feels kind of odd today with all of this done. After several weeks of working full force on this project, it feels a bit different to wake up and not have that urgency of getting things done or meeting deadlines. Oh - I have deadlines still, but for the most part I am pretty on top of them. Most of them are self-imposed.
> 
> I think I am going to take a short break for a day or so. I hate to say it, but my little 'all season' tree is still decorated for spring/Easter. The pretty pastel colors don't look bad, but I have something in mind for an everyday theme that I wanted to change it to. I may do that today.
> 
> I also want to do some cooking. It is raining again today and very cool out. I could use a nice home made pot of soup. I think one of the worst things about me when I get busy is that I don't cook nice like I should. I could use a good comfort meal. Maybe some cream of potato soup with bacon. (MMMmmm!)
> 
> I have some embroidery to do as well. I am finishing up something weird and funny that I decided to create just for something to wind down with at night. I was awaiting my thread shipment from South Africa and wanted to 'play' a bit with what I had on hand. I am nearly done with it and it is coming out a little nicer than it looked in the process. It is my own design and I didn't quite know where I was heading with it. (I still don't completely know!) But it is fun, anyway.
> 
> And of course, I have some painting and scrolling patterns to created. I already have some things on the drawing board that I want to play with. It won't be long before I am jumping in again full steam to both those venues.
> 
> But for now - a day or so without having to do anything sounds just about like heaven. We all need that sometime. No matter how much we love what we do.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> "Apparently there is nothing that cannot happen today." Mark Twain


I did have a good day! It rained though while bringing the boxes to the post office! That made it interesting to say to the least! 

I have my finished little embroidery piece to show you today (in my next blog). It was really fun! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of FUN Ways to be Creative!*

It doesn't take much to regroup and rejuvenate! I got everything out to the post office (in the pouring rain, I may add! It made things more exciting!) and back home by 1pm. Our little place here actually looked a bit EMPTY without all the paraphernalia from the carousels here. It seems that there have been parts and things here for WEEKS! My own carousel is safely put away until later on in the year. I think I have seen enough of it for now anyway to last a little bit.

Since it was cool and damp and rainy outside, I decided to actually make that pot of soup I talked about yesterday. It seems like forever since I really took the time to cook. I am a fast soup maker though and within an hour I had a wonderful lunch of a hearty potato and bacon soup - nice and hot and creamy - just what the day ordered!

I spent the rest of the day putzing around the house and doing some things I wanted to do for a while. I finally got a chance to change my "all season" tree.










While I loved the pretty pastel colored glass eggs and decoupaged bunnies, it was time for something else. Even my dear cat Pancakes got in the act! He loved my little prim bunny that my friend Sue created. It fit him perfectly as a hat!










(And NO! - I am NOT being cruel to him! He let it on his head for quite a while! It didn't bother him in the least and he stayed with me the entire time I was un-decorating the tree. When he knocked it off, I let it off. He just likes to be involved!)

Over the past several weeks, I have mentioned a little embroidery project that I have been working on. Since finishing my "A Perfect World" sampler, I have been working on something smaller, and less involved. The "Perfect World" sampler was an amazing piece because it introduced me to so many new techniques and materials. I had never worked with silk fibers for embroidery before, and I fear I am hooked on them for life. Over the year since I began the sampler, I gradually added to my stock of materials. I now have a beautiful 'stash' of silk threads and ribbons. I even have acquired some awesome dyes and ribbon to make my own colors. I can see many fun things in the future.

I enjoy the embroidery because it is so relaxed and easy. I love the type of embroidery that is referred to as "Stumpwork." For an awkward sounding name, it represents some really interesting and beautiful results. "Stumpwork" is a style of embroidery where stitched figures are raised from the surface to form a 3-D effect. To me, the extra dimension offers a world of possibilities.

Since both Keith and I enjoy the Steampunk genre, I decided that I wanted my little tree to have that for a theme for a while. I found some beautiful LED lights for it that are connected with copper wire. (I will show a picture in a later post) and I want to fill the tree with some cool types of ornaments and things. I am not quite sure what they will be yet - but I will consider it my work in progress. The lights are up on it and I look at the tree as a blank canvas for what my imagination will come up with.

The reason I am mentioning this is because the little piece that I designed and decided to embroider is an octopus. As many who are familiar with the genre know - the octopus is somewhat of a staple in Steampunk decorating. I drew up my own three layer piece and I spent the last several weeks working on it in my 'off hours' (which haven't been many) in the evenings. I finally finished him last night and I couldn't be more thrilled with him:










He measures about 5" in diameter and all eight arms are completely wired so they are somewhat pose able. The suction cups on his tentacles are all of glass beads and the gears are all real watch gears. He is completely embroidered by hand, using one strand of silk or DMC cotton thread and his base is heirloom quality cotton. I just LOVE him!

I have an idea as to how he will fit perfectly on the tree, and you will all have to come back and read to see what I came up with. I can also put a pin back on him and wear him as a lapel pin on my coat, or hang him from a cord for a funky necklace. I think he would make a wonderful statement, don't you?

Keith thinks I am crazy, but what else is new?? I am having fun and that is what matters most. 

As for my other design work - I have lots of other things in progress. I am sure my scroll saw followers are looking for some new designs and I don't want to disappoint them. I have several new things that I will be working on in the very near future. I also have some painting projects that are already on the drawing board that I can't wait to get to. And of course, I am fascinated by these embroidery designs and toying with the idea of designing some small pin pattern packets and seeing how they fly. I notice that my embroidery "pins" on my Pinterest board seem to get the most 're-pins', and I think there are lots of people who love embroidering.

So much to do!

In the mean time while I have been doing all of this, Keith has been working on new designs as well. He has THREE new designs for everyone to enjoy.

His first is SLDK589 Better With Age Wine Plaque pattern:










And then he has a new sectional plaque that is fabulous - SLDK406 Exodus 20:1 - 17 Ten Commandments plaque pattern:










And finally, a new set of general plaques - SLDK588 - Follow, Embrace, Cherish plaque pattern:










Between the two of us, we hope to keep you all busy on MANY levels of creating. I always consider myself a very fortunate person to be able to do what I love every day. The biggest problem I have is deciding what to do first. It's a good problem to have and a good way to live life. No wonder I am usually happy!

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something to feed your creative soul.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of FUN Ways to be Creative!*
> 
> It doesn't take much to regroup and rejuvenate! I got everything out to the post office (in the pouring rain, I may add! It made things more exciting!) and back home by 1pm. Our little place here actually looked a bit EMPTY without all the paraphernalia from the carousels here. It seems that there have been parts and things here for WEEKS! My own carousel is safely put away until later on in the year. I think I have seen enough of it for now anyway to last a little bit.
> 
> Since it was cool and damp and rainy outside, I decided to actually make that pot of soup I talked about yesterday. It seems like forever since I really took the time to cook. I am a fast soup maker though and within an hour I had a wonderful lunch of a hearty potato and bacon soup - nice and hot and creamy - just what the day ordered!
> 
> I spent the rest of the day putzing around the house and doing some things I wanted to do for a while. I finally got a chance to change my "all season" tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I loved the pretty pastel colored glass eggs and decoupaged bunnies, it was time for something else. Even my dear cat Pancakes got in the act! He loved my little prim bunny that my friend Sue created. It fit him perfectly as a hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And NO! - I am NOT being cruel to him! He let it on his head for quite a while! It didn't bother him in the least and he stayed with me the entire time I was un-decorating the tree. When he knocked it off, I let it off. He just likes to be involved!)
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have mentioned a little embroidery project that I have been working on. Since finishing my "A Perfect World" sampler, I have been working on something smaller, and less involved. The "Perfect World" sampler was an amazing piece because it introduced me to so many new techniques and materials. I had never worked with silk fibers for embroidery before, and I fear I am hooked on them for life. Over the year since I began the sampler, I gradually added to my stock of materials. I now have a beautiful 'stash' of silk threads and ribbons. I even have acquired some awesome dyes and ribbon to make my own colors. I can see many fun things in the future.
> 
> I enjoy the embroidery because it is so relaxed and easy. I love the type of embroidery that is referred to as "Stumpwork." For an awkward sounding name, it represents some really interesting and beautiful results. "Stumpwork" is a style of embroidery where stitched figures are raised from the surface to form a 3-D effect. To me, the extra dimension offers a world of possibilities.
> 
> Since both Keith and I enjoy the Steampunk genre, I decided that I wanted my little tree to have that for a theme for a while. I found some beautiful LED lights for it that are connected with copper wire. (I will show a picture in a later post) and I want to fill the tree with some cool types of ornaments and things. I am not quite sure what they will be yet - but I will consider it my work in progress. The lights are up on it and I look at the tree as a blank canvas for what my imagination will come up with.
> 
> The reason I am mentioning this is because the little piece that I designed and decided to embroider is an octopus. As many who are familiar with the genre know - the octopus is somewhat of a staple in Steampunk decorating. I drew up my own three layer piece and I spent the last several weeks working on it in my 'off hours' (which haven't been many) in the evenings. I finally finished him last night and I couldn't be more thrilled with him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He measures about 5" in diameter and all eight arms are completely wired so they are somewhat pose able. The suction cups on his tentacles are all of glass beads and the gears are all real watch gears. He is completely embroidered by hand, using one strand of silk or DMC cotton thread and his base is heirloom quality cotton. I just LOVE him!
> 
> I have an idea as to how he will fit perfectly on the tree, and you will all have to come back and read to see what I came up with. I can also put a pin back on him and wear him as a lapel pin on my coat, or hang him from a cord for a funky necklace. I think he would make a wonderful statement, don't you?
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy, but what else is new?? I am having fun and that is what matters most.
> 
> As for my other design work - I have lots of other things in progress. I am sure my scroll saw followers are looking for some new designs and I don't want to disappoint them. I have several new things that I will be working on in the very near future. I also have some painting projects that are already on the drawing board that I can't wait to get to. And of course, I am fascinated by these embroidery designs and toying with the idea of designing some small pin pattern packets and seeing how they fly. I notice that my embroidery "pins" on my Pinterest board seem to get the most 're-pins', and I think there are lots of people who love embroidering.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> In the mean time while I have been doing all of this, Keith has been working on new designs as well. He has THREE new designs for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> His first is SLDK589 Better With Age Wine Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he has a new sectional plaque that is fabulous - SLDK406 Exodus 20:1 - 17 Ten Commandments plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a new set of general plaques - SLDK588 - Follow, Embrace, Cherish plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two of us, we hope to keep you all busy on MANY levels of creating. I always consider myself a very fortunate person to be able to do what I love every day. The biggest problem I have is deciding what to do first. It's a good problem to have and a good way to live life. No wonder I am usually happy!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something to feed your creative soul.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


I love your octopus! Embroidering with one strand of thread would take some time and patience. I like the combination of Stumpwork and Steampunk.
Keith's plaques are awesome as usual and I like that he added some colour to the fine wine one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of FUN Ways to be Creative!*
> 
> It doesn't take much to regroup and rejuvenate! I got everything out to the post office (in the pouring rain, I may add! It made things more exciting!) and back home by 1pm. Our little place here actually looked a bit EMPTY without all the paraphernalia from the carousels here. It seems that there have been parts and things here for WEEKS! My own carousel is safely put away until later on in the year. I think I have seen enough of it for now anyway to last a little bit.
> 
> Since it was cool and damp and rainy outside, I decided to actually make that pot of soup I talked about yesterday. It seems like forever since I really took the time to cook. I am a fast soup maker though and within an hour I had a wonderful lunch of a hearty potato and bacon soup - nice and hot and creamy - just what the day ordered!
> 
> I spent the rest of the day putzing around the house and doing some things I wanted to do for a while. I finally got a chance to change my "all season" tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I loved the pretty pastel colored glass eggs and decoupaged bunnies, it was time for something else. Even my dear cat Pancakes got in the act! He loved my little prim bunny that my friend Sue created. It fit him perfectly as a hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And NO! - I am NOT being cruel to him! He let it on his head for quite a while! It didn't bother him in the least and he stayed with me the entire time I was un-decorating the tree. When he knocked it off, I let it off. He just likes to be involved!)
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have mentioned a little embroidery project that I have been working on. Since finishing my "A Perfect World" sampler, I have been working on something smaller, and less involved. The "Perfect World" sampler was an amazing piece because it introduced me to so many new techniques and materials. I had never worked with silk fibers for embroidery before, and I fear I am hooked on them for life. Over the year since I began the sampler, I gradually added to my stock of materials. I now have a beautiful 'stash' of silk threads and ribbons. I even have acquired some awesome dyes and ribbon to make my own colors. I can see many fun things in the future.
> 
> I enjoy the embroidery because it is so relaxed and easy. I love the type of embroidery that is referred to as "Stumpwork." For an awkward sounding name, it represents some really interesting and beautiful results. "Stumpwork" is a style of embroidery where stitched figures are raised from the surface to form a 3-D effect. To me, the extra dimension offers a world of possibilities.
> 
> Since both Keith and I enjoy the Steampunk genre, I decided that I wanted my little tree to have that for a theme for a while. I found some beautiful LED lights for it that are connected with copper wire. (I will show a picture in a later post) and I want to fill the tree with some cool types of ornaments and things. I am not quite sure what they will be yet - but I will consider it my work in progress. The lights are up on it and I look at the tree as a blank canvas for what my imagination will come up with.
> 
> The reason I am mentioning this is because the little piece that I designed and decided to embroider is an octopus. As many who are familiar with the genre know - the octopus is somewhat of a staple in Steampunk decorating. I drew up my own three layer piece and I spent the last several weeks working on it in my 'off hours' (which haven't been many) in the evenings. I finally finished him last night and I couldn't be more thrilled with him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He measures about 5" in diameter and all eight arms are completely wired so they are somewhat pose able. The suction cups on his tentacles are all of glass beads and the gears are all real watch gears. He is completely embroidered by hand, using one strand of silk or DMC cotton thread and his base is heirloom quality cotton. I just LOVE him!
> 
> I have an idea as to how he will fit perfectly on the tree, and you will all have to come back and read to see what I came up with. I can also put a pin back on him and wear him as a lapel pin on my coat, or hang him from a cord for a funky necklace. I think he would make a wonderful statement, don't you?
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy, but what else is new?? I am having fun and that is what matters most.
> 
> As for my other design work - I have lots of other things in progress. I am sure my scroll saw followers are looking for some new designs and I don't want to disappoint them. I have several new things that I will be working on in the very near future. I also have some painting projects that are already on the drawing board that I can't wait to get to. And of course, I am fascinated by these embroidery designs and toying with the idea of designing some small pin pattern packets and seeing how they fly. I notice that my embroidery "pins" on my Pinterest board seem to get the most 're-pins', and I think there are lots of people who love embroidering.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> In the mean time while I have been doing all of this, Keith has been working on new designs as well. He has THREE new designs for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> His first is SLDK589 Better With Age Wine Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he has a new sectional plaque that is fabulous - SLDK406 Exodus 20:1 - 17 Ten Commandments plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a new set of general plaques - SLDK588 - Follow, Embrace, Cherish plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two of us, we hope to keep you all busy on MANY levels of creating. I always consider myself a very fortunate person to be able to do what I love every day. The biggest problem I have is deciding what to do first. It's a good problem to have and a good way to live life. No wonder I am usually happy!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something to feed your creative soul.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I really had a good time doing it. I am kind of lost tonight because I am 'in between' projects. Did you ever get like that?? 

Here is a different view of the octopus . . .










You can better see the dimension in it. It was a lot of fun for sure!  Like your wood burning - very relaxing.

Thanks for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of FUN Ways to be Creative!*
> 
> It doesn't take much to regroup and rejuvenate! I got everything out to the post office (in the pouring rain, I may add! It made things more exciting!) and back home by 1pm. Our little place here actually looked a bit EMPTY without all the paraphernalia from the carousels here. It seems that there have been parts and things here for WEEKS! My own carousel is safely put away until later on in the year. I think I have seen enough of it for now anyway to last a little bit.
> 
> Since it was cool and damp and rainy outside, I decided to actually make that pot of soup I talked about yesterday. It seems like forever since I really took the time to cook. I am a fast soup maker though and within an hour I had a wonderful lunch of a hearty potato and bacon soup - nice and hot and creamy - just what the day ordered!
> 
> I spent the rest of the day putzing around the house and doing some things I wanted to do for a while. I finally got a chance to change my "all season" tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I loved the pretty pastel colored glass eggs and decoupaged bunnies, it was time for something else. Even my dear cat Pancakes got in the act! He loved my little prim bunny that my friend Sue created. It fit him perfectly as a hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And NO! - I am NOT being cruel to him! He let it on his head for quite a while! It didn't bother him in the least and he stayed with me the entire time I was un-decorating the tree. When he knocked it off, I let it off. He just likes to be involved!)
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have mentioned a little embroidery project that I have been working on. Since finishing my "A Perfect World" sampler, I have been working on something smaller, and less involved. The "Perfect World" sampler was an amazing piece because it introduced me to so many new techniques and materials. I had never worked with silk fibers for embroidery before, and I fear I am hooked on them for life. Over the year since I began the sampler, I gradually added to my stock of materials. I now have a beautiful 'stash' of silk threads and ribbons. I even have acquired some awesome dyes and ribbon to make my own colors. I can see many fun things in the future.
> 
> I enjoy the embroidery because it is so relaxed and easy. I love the type of embroidery that is referred to as "Stumpwork." For an awkward sounding name, it represents some really interesting and beautiful results. "Stumpwork" is a style of embroidery where stitched figures are raised from the surface to form a 3-D effect. To me, the extra dimension offers a world of possibilities.
> 
> Since both Keith and I enjoy the Steampunk genre, I decided that I wanted my little tree to have that for a theme for a while. I found some beautiful LED lights for it that are connected with copper wire. (I will show a picture in a later post) and I want to fill the tree with some cool types of ornaments and things. I am not quite sure what they will be yet - but I will consider it my work in progress. The lights are up on it and I look at the tree as a blank canvas for what my imagination will come up with.
> 
> The reason I am mentioning this is because the little piece that I designed and decided to embroider is an octopus. As many who are familiar with the genre know - the octopus is somewhat of a staple in Steampunk decorating. I drew up my own three layer piece and I spent the last several weeks working on it in my 'off hours' (which haven't been many) in the evenings. I finally finished him last night and I couldn't be more thrilled with him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He measures about 5" in diameter and all eight arms are completely wired so they are somewhat pose able. The suction cups on his tentacles are all of glass beads and the gears are all real watch gears. He is completely embroidered by hand, using one strand of silk or DMC cotton thread and his base is heirloom quality cotton. I just LOVE him!
> 
> I have an idea as to how he will fit perfectly on the tree, and you will all have to come back and read to see what I came up with. I can also put a pin back on him and wear him as a lapel pin on my coat, or hang him from a cord for a funky necklace. I think he would make a wonderful statement, don't you?
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy, but what else is new?? I am having fun and that is what matters most.
> 
> As for my other design work - I have lots of other things in progress. I am sure my scroll saw followers are looking for some new designs and I don't want to disappoint them. I have several new things that I will be working on in the very near future. I also have some painting projects that are already on the drawing board that I can't wait to get to. And of course, I am fascinated by these embroidery designs and toying with the idea of designing some small pin pattern packets and seeing how they fly. I notice that my embroidery "pins" on my Pinterest board seem to get the most 're-pins', and I think there are lots of people who love embroidering.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> In the mean time while I have been doing all of this, Keith has been working on new designs as well. He has THREE new designs for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> His first is SLDK589 Better With Age Wine Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he has a new sectional plaque that is fabulous - SLDK406 Exodus 20:1 - 17 Ten Commandments plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a new set of general plaques - SLDK588 - Follow, Embrace, Cherish plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two of us, we hope to keep you all busy on MANY levels of creating. I always consider myself a very fortunate person to be able to do what I love every day. The biggest problem I have is deciding what to do first. It's a good problem to have and a good way to live life. No wonder I am usually happy!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something to feed your creative soul.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Very fine detail in that squid. Of coarse the signs, etc., are always super.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of FUN Ways to be Creative!*
> 
> It doesn't take much to regroup and rejuvenate! I got everything out to the post office (in the pouring rain, I may add! It made things more exciting!) and back home by 1pm. Our little place here actually looked a bit EMPTY without all the paraphernalia from the carousels here. It seems that there have been parts and things here for WEEKS! My own carousel is safely put away until later on in the year. I think I have seen enough of it for now anyway to last a little bit.
> 
> Since it was cool and damp and rainy outside, I decided to actually make that pot of soup I talked about yesterday. It seems like forever since I really took the time to cook. I am a fast soup maker though and within an hour I had a wonderful lunch of a hearty potato and bacon soup - nice and hot and creamy - just what the day ordered!
> 
> I spent the rest of the day putzing around the house and doing some things I wanted to do for a while. I finally got a chance to change my "all season" tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I loved the pretty pastel colored glass eggs and decoupaged bunnies, it was time for something else. Even my dear cat Pancakes got in the act! He loved my little prim bunny that my friend Sue created. It fit him perfectly as a hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And NO! - I am NOT being cruel to him! He let it on his head for quite a while! It didn't bother him in the least and he stayed with me the entire time I was un-decorating the tree. When he knocked it off, I let it off. He just likes to be involved!)
> 
> Over the past several weeks, I have mentioned a little embroidery project that I have been working on. Since finishing my "A Perfect World" sampler, I have been working on something smaller, and less involved. The "Perfect World" sampler was an amazing piece because it introduced me to so many new techniques and materials. I had never worked with silk fibers for embroidery before, and I fear I am hooked on them for life. Over the year since I began the sampler, I gradually added to my stock of materials. I now have a beautiful 'stash' of silk threads and ribbons. I even have acquired some awesome dyes and ribbon to make my own colors. I can see many fun things in the future.
> 
> I enjoy the embroidery because it is so relaxed and easy. I love the type of embroidery that is referred to as "Stumpwork." For an awkward sounding name, it represents some really interesting and beautiful results. "Stumpwork" is a style of embroidery where stitched figures are raised from the surface to form a 3-D effect. To me, the extra dimension offers a world of possibilities.
> 
> Since both Keith and I enjoy the Steampunk genre, I decided that I wanted my little tree to have that for a theme for a while. I found some beautiful LED lights for it that are connected with copper wire. (I will show a picture in a later post) and I want to fill the tree with some cool types of ornaments and things. I am not quite sure what they will be yet - but I will consider it my work in progress. The lights are up on it and I look at the tree as a blank canvas for what my imagination will come up with.
> 
> The reason I am mentioning this is because the little piece that I designed and decided to embroider is an octopus. As many who are familiar with the genre know - the octopus is somewhat of a staple in Steampunk decorating. I drew up my own three layer piece and I spent the last several weeks working on it in my 'off hours' (which haven't been many) in the evenings. I finally finished him last night and I couldn't be more thrilled with him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He measures about 5" in diameter and all eight arms are completely wired so they are somewhat pose able. The suction cups on his tentacles are all of glass beads and the gears are all real watch gears. He is completely embroidered by hand, using one strand of silk or DMC cotton thread and his base is heirloom quality cotton. I just LOVE him!
> 
> I have an idea as to how he will fit perfectly on the tree, and you will all have to come back and read to see what I came up with. I can also put a pin back on him and wear him as a lapel pin on my coat, or hang him from a cord for a funky necklace. I think he would make a wonderful statement, don't you?
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy, but what else is new?? I am having fun and that is what matters most.
> 
> As for my other design work - I have lots of other things in progress. I am sure my scroll saw followers are looking for some new designs and I don't want to disappoint them. I have several new things that I will be working on in the very near future. I also have some painting projects that are already on the drawing board that I can't wait to get to. And of course, I am fascinated by these embroidery designs and toying with the idea of designing some small pin pattern packets and seeing how they fly. I notice that my embroidery "pins" on my Pinterest board seem to get the most 're-pins', and I think there are lots of people who love embroidering.
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> In the mean time while I have been doing all of this, Keith has been working on new designs as well. He has THREE new designs for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> His first is SLDK589 Better With Age Wine Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he has a new sectional plaque that is fabulous - SLDK406 Exodus 20:1 - 17 Ten Commandments plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a new set of general plaques - SLDK588 - Follow, Embrace, Cherish plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the two of us, we hope to keep you all busy on MANY levels of creating. I always consider myself a very fortunate person to be able to do what I love every day. The biggest problem I have is deciding what to do first. It's a good problem to have and a good way to live life. No wonder I am usually happy!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something to feed your creative soul.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Roger! I always love hearing from you! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Gears are Turning*

I took the day off of blogging yesterday because I slept in a bit. By the time I awoke it was after 8:30 am (which is LATE for me!) and by the time I got through the morning mail, it was already rather late to begin writing. I figured since I was in 'recovery mode' from the previous weeks work, there wouldn't be much to miss anyway. The world would get along without me for a morning. 

We spent a good part of the day updating the site. While Keith does most of the computer work for that, I do the writing of the newsletter. For those of you who read here often, the newsletter is probably not really 'news' to you, as you see what is going on with me nearly every day. However, there are lots of customers we have on our mailing list who only receive the bi-monthly newsletter, so for them it is new information. Besides - we do add some things like special offers for subscribers only and announce our new sales and such. (If you want to subscribe, you can do so on our Mailing List page. We never share your information with anyone and we send out approximately 2 newsletters per month.)

While I naturally mention new patterns and so forth that we have at the site, I really don't try to make my blog here about selling. I like it to be more about the day to day processes of creating and running a small business in today's world. I realize that many (if not most) of my readers here do some sort of selling themselves - be it patterns or finished products - and I honestly hope that by seeing someone else's perspective, it helps them with their own ventures. I also hope that my blog here helps expose people to new techniques. Whether they create for pleasure or business, it is always fun and exciting to learn something new. It hopefully acts as a springboard for their own creativity and helps them enjoy this life a little more. I think communicating with other creative people and networking is really key to finding success. It is good for everyone and helps the industry as a whole grow.

With that said, I did want to mention that we have some really good new specials on our site. We decided to give even deeper discounts on our most popular pattern sets. Since this is a slower time of year for us (especially with summer just beginning and people finally being able to do outdoor things after this LONG winter!) we decided to offer these sets to encourage people to build their pattern stock up for the autumn perhaps. We hope everyone takes advantage of the savings. You can see all the sales on our Pattern Specials page on our site. We will keep them there for a couple of weeks. 

Other than that, I am kind of in between things now. I am at the drawing board and hope to be cutting some of the new designs by tomorrow.

As usual, my head is spinning with designs, so I am working on several new things at once. Many are for scrolling and some are for painting and I am thinking of some other new things as well. I can't wait to see them come to life!

For now - I can only give you a small sample:










While these may look like something 'ordinary', by the time I finish with them, I assure you that they will be anything but that! It is going to be a wonderfully fun project that will take something simple and turn it into something really, really cool. I can't wait to show you all!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I can't complain, as we have had just beautiful and mild weather. They are supposed to be starting the work on my car this week and hopefully I will have it back in a week or two. I can't wait.

Until then, I will keep my nose to the grindstone and enjoy my work.

Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Gears are Turning*
> 
> I took the day off of blogging yesterday because I slept in a bit. By the time I awoke it was after 8:30 am (which is LATE for me!) and by the time I got through the morning mail, it was already rather late to begin writing. I figured since I was in 'recovery mode' from the previous weeks work, there wouldn't be much to miss anyway. The world would get along without me for a morning.
> 
> We spent a good part of the day updating the site. While Keith does most of the computer work for that, I do the writing of the newsletter. For those of you who read here often, the newsletter is probably not really 'news' to you, as you see what is going on with me nearly every day. However, there are lots of customers we have on our mailing list who only receive the bi-monthly newsletter, so for them it is new information. Besides - we do add some things like special offers for subscribers only and announce our new sales and such. (If you want to subscribe, you can do so on our Mailing List page. We never share your information with anyone and we send out approximately 2 newsletters per month.)
> 
> While I naturally mention new patterns and so forth that we have at the site, I really don't try to make my blog here about selling. I like it to be more about the day to day processes of creating and running a small business in today's world. I realize that many (if not most) of my readers here do some sort of selling themselves - be it patterns or finished products - and I honestly hope that by seeing someone else's perspective, it helps them with their own ventures. I also hope that my blog here helps expose people to new techniques. Whether they create for pleasure or business, it is always fun and exciting to learn something new. It hopefully acts as a springboard for their own creativity and helps them enjoy this life a little more. I think communicating with other creative people and networking is really key to finding success. It is good for everyone and helps the industry as a whole grow.
> 
> With that said, I did want to mention that we have some really good new specials on our site. We decided to give even deeper discounts on our most popular pattern sets. Since this is a slower time of year for us (especially with summer just beginning and people finally being able to do outdoor things after this LONG winter!) we decided to offer these sets to encourage people to build their pattern stock up for the autumn perhaps. We hope everyone takes advantage of the savings. You can see all the sales on our Pattern Specials page on our site. We will keep them there for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, I am kind of in between things now. I am at the drawing board and hope to be cutting some of the new designs by tomorrow.
> 
> As usual, my head is spinning with designs, so I am working on several new things at once. Many are for scrolling and some are for painting and I am thinking of some other new things as well. I can't wait to see them come to life!
> 
> For now - I can only give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these may look like something 'ordinary', by the time I finish with them, I assure you that they will be anything but that! It is going to be a wonderfully fun project that will take something simple and turn it into something really, really cool. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I can't complain, as we have had just beautiful and mild weather. They are supposed to be starting the work on my car this week and hopefully I will have it back in a week or two. I can't wait.
> 
> Until then, I will keep my nose to the grindstone and enjoy my work.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


I love what you have started with! I can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gears are Turning*
> 
> I took the day off of blogging yesterday because I slept in a bit. By the time I awoke it was after 8:30 am (which is LATE for me!) and by the time I got through the morning mail, it was already rather late to begin writing. I figured since I was in 'recovery mode' from the previous weeks work, there wouldn't be much to miss anyway. The world would get along without me for a morning.
> 
> We spent a good part of the day updating the site. While Keith does most of the computer work for that, I do the writing of the newsletter. For those of you who read here often, the newsletter is probably not really 'news' to you, as you see what is going on with me nearly every day. However, there are lots of customers we have on our mailing list who only receive the bi-monthly newsletter, so for them it is new information. Besides - we do add some things like special offers for subscribers only and announce our new sales and such. (If you want to subscribe, you can do so on our Mailing List page. We never share your information with anyone and we send out approximately 2 newsletters per month.)
> 
> While I naturally mention new patterns and so forth that we have at the site, I really don't try to make my blog here about selling. I like it to be more about the day to day processes of creating and running a small business in today's world. I realize that many (if not most) of my readers here do some sort of selling themselves - be it patterns or finished products - and I honestly hope that by seeing someone else's perspective, it helps them with their own ventures. I also hope that my blog here helps expose people to new techniques. Whether they create for pleasure or business, it is always fun and exciting to learn something new. It hopefully acts as a springboard for their own creativity and helps them enjoy this life a little more. I think communicating with other creative people and networking is really key to finding success. It is good for everyone and helps the industry as a whole grow.
> 
> With that said, I did want to mention that we have some really good new specials on our site. We decided to give even deeper discounts on our most popular pattern sets. Since this is a slower time of year for us (especially with summer just beginning and people finally being able to do outdoor things after this LONG winter!) we decided to offer these sets to encourage people to build their pattern stock up for the autumn perhaps. We hope everyone takes advantage of the savings. You can see all the sales on our Pattern Specials page on our site. We will keep them there for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, I am kind of in between things now. I am at the drawing board and hope to be cutting some of the new designs by tomorrow.
> 
> As usual, my head is spinning with designs, so I am working on several new things at once. Many are for scrolling and some are for painting and I am thinking of some other new things as well. I can't wait to see them come to life!
> 
> For now - I can only give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these may look like something 'ordinary', by the time I finish with them, I assure you that they will be anything but that! It is going to be a wonderfully fun project that will take something simple and turn it into something really, really cool. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I can't complain, as we have had just beautiful and mild weather. They are supposed to be starting the work on my car this week and hopefully I will have it back in a week or two. I can't wait.
> 
> Until then, I will keep my nose to the grindstone and enjoy my work.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, Katie! It is going to be lots of fun. I hope it will be a little out of the ordinary! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Gears are Turning*
> 
> I took the day off of blogging yesterday because I slept in a bit. By the time I awoke it was after 8:30 am (which is LATE for me!) and by the time I got through the morning mail, it was already rather late to begin writing. I figured since I was in 'recovery mode' from the previous weeks work, there wouldn't be much to miss anyway. The world would get along without me for a morning.
> 
> We spent a good part of the day updating the site. While Keith does most of the computer work for that, I do the writing of the newsletter. For those of you who read here often, the newsletter is probably not really 'news' to you, as you see what is going on with me nearly every day. However, there are lots of customers we have on our mailing list who only receive the bi-monthly newsletter, so for them it is new information. Besides - we do add some things like special offers for subscribers only and announce our new sales and such. (If you want to subscribe, you can do so on our Mailing List page. We never share your information with anyone and we send out approximately 2 newsletters per month.)
> 
> While I naturally mention new patterns and so forth that we have at the site, I really don't try to make my blog here about selling. I like it to be more about the day to day processes of creating and running a small business in today's world. I realize that many (if not most) of my readers here do some sort of selling themselves - be it patterns or finished products - and I honestly hope that by seeing someone else's perspective, it helps them with their own ventures. I also hope that my blog here helps expose people to new techniques. Whether they create for pleasure or business, it is always fun and exciting to learn something new. It hopefully acts as a springboard for their own creativity and helps them enjoy this life a little more. I think communicating with other creative people and networking is really key to finding success. It is good for everyone and helps the industry as a whole grow.
> 
> With that said, I did want to mention that we have some really good new specials on our site. We decided to give even deeper discounts on our most popular pattern sets. Since this is a slower time of year for us (especially with summer just beginning and people finally being able to do outdoor things after this LONG winter!) we decided to offer these sets to encourage people to build their pattern stock up for the autumn perhaps. We hope everyone takes advantage of the savings. You can see all the sales on our Pattern Specials page on our site. We will keep them there for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, I am kind of in between things now. I am at the drawing board and hope to be cutting some of the new designs by tomorrow.
> 
> As usual, my head is spinning with designs, so I am working on several new things at once. Many are for scrolling and some are for painting and I am thinking of some other new things as well. I can't wait to see them come to life!
> 
> For now - I can only give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these may look like something 'ordinary', by the time I finish with them, I assure you that they will be anything but that! It is going to be a wonderfully fun project that will take something simple and turn it into something really, really cool. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I can't complain, as we have had just beautiful and mild weather. They are supposed to be starting the work on my car this week and hopefully I will have it back in a week or two. I can't wait.
> 
> Until then, I will keep my nose to the grindstone and enjoy my work.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


I'm gettin those gears turning


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gears are Turning*
> 
> I took the day off of blogging yesterday because I slept in a bit. By the time I awoke it was after 8:30 am (which is LATE for me!) and by the time I got through the morning mail, it was already rather late to begin writing. I figured since I was in 'recovery mode' from the previous weeks work, there wouldn't be much to miss anyway. The world would get along without me for a morning.
> 
> We spent a good part of the day updating the site. While Keith does most of the computer work for that, I do the writing of the newsletter. For those of you who read here often, the newsletter is probably not really 'news' to you, as you see what is going on with me nearly every day. However, there are lots of customers we have on our mailing list who only receive the bi-monthly newsletter, so for them it is new information. Besides - we do add some things like special offers for subscribers only and announce our new sales and such. (If you want to subscribe, you can do so on our Mailing List page. We never share your information with anyone and we send out approximately 2 newsletters per month.)
> 
> While I naturally mention new patterns and so forth that we have at the site, I really don't try to make my blog here about selling. I like it to be more about the day to day processes of creating and running a small business in today's world. I realize that many (if not most) of my readers here do some sort of selling themselves - be it patterns or finished products - and I honestly hope that by seeing someone else's perspective, it helps them with their own ventures. I also hope that my blog here helps expose people to new techniques. Whether they create for pleasure or business, it is always fun and exciting to learn something new. It hopefully acts as a springboard for their own creativity and helps them enjoy this life a little more. I think communicating with other creative people and networking is really key to finding success. It is good for everyone and helps the industry as a whole grow.
> 
> With that said, I did want to mention that we have some really good new specials on our site. We decided to give even deeper discounts on our most popular pattern sets. Since this is a slower time of year for us (especially with summer just beginning and people finally being able to do outdoor things after this LONG winter!) we decided to offer these sets to encourage people to build their pattern stock up for the autumn perhaps. We hope everyone takes advantage of the savings. You can see all the sales on our Pattern Specials page on our site. We will keep them there for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, I am kind of in between things now. I am at the drawing board and hope to be cutting some of the new designs by tomorrow.
> 
> As usual, my head is spinning with designs, so I am working on several new things at once. Many are for scrolling and some are for painting and I am thinking of some other new things as well. I can't wait to see them come to life!
> 
> For now - I can only give you a small sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these may look like something 'ordinary', by the time I finish with them, I assure you that they will be anything but that! It is going to be a wonderfully fun project that will take something simple and turn it into something really, really cool. I can't wait to show you all!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I can't complain, as we have had just beautiful and mild weather. They are supposed to be starting the work on my car this week and hopefully I will have it back in a week or two. I can't wait.
> 
> Until then, I will keep my nose to the grindstone and enjoy my work.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


Hi, Roger!  Yep - they are going full speed now! Getting the cobwebs out is a challenge some days!

Have a great week! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fun NEW Projects!*

This past weekend I was terribly busy and I had a wonderfully fun time. While I loved creating my last huge project, it felt really good to be able to do some other things. When I work on one thing, I often get ideas for other projects to follow. I have learned to write these ideas down in a file so that later on when I am looking for something new to do, I have lots to choose from. You wouldn't believe how long the list is! I call it my 'job security' though and it seems that the more I accomplish, the more new ideas I get. I also find that the many different types of crafts that I love to do tend to bleed into each other.

While I always knew painting and woodworking went hand in hand, I am discovering that working with fibers can also fit into painting and woodworking as well. It is all a part of the creative process and my love for making things. I find that most of my friends and customers love doing many different types of crafting as well. Seldom do I hear from someone that they 'only' do woodworking or 'only' paint. Even if one prefers a certain type of creativity over another, I am learning more and more that I am not alone in loving to explore all different types of creativity. It really makes things fun and interesting blending them together, too. One thing feeds on another and before long we cross the line into a whole new world of discovery. No wonder I never get 'caught up'!

With that said - I will get to all the fun I had this weekend . . .

Many of you who read know that besides painting and woodworking, I also love doing needlework. I was thrilled at the recent response to my hand-embroidered Steampunk style octopus that I posted last week. I also noticed that there is quite a large following of hand embroidery and needlework, as whenever I post needlework on my Pinterest boards, it seems they get a lot of likes and re-pins. I also noticed as I look for supplies just how many people are into fiber art in general. It seems that yarns, threads and fabric has huge followings, and people really enjoy this as a hobby.

One of my favorite parts of needlework is the huge variety of beautiful colors available. I have enjoyed using beautiful hand-dyed threads made of cotton or silk and find a great deal of pleasure just looking at the beautiful colors. I also love the lovely wool and natural fibers and silk ribbons used in needle crafts. There are days when I just open my floss box and gaze at the pretty colors and dream of what they will be. It got me thinking . . . wouldn't it be cool to have a nice way to display my favorite threads? Something that would be functional, yet fun and attractive to look at if left on the table while making a project?

So here is what I came up with:










I am calling it my Sheep basket and "Baaa-bins"! The sheep are little thread holders that will 'wear' any color you choose!

These little ones are made of 1/8" plywood (for strength):










And I designed them small enough to fit in a standard floss box:










Aren't they just adorable??

The little basket is made from beautiful solid maple and all the pieces are treated with a nice mineral oil/beeswax mix that gives them a soft sheen. The basket is then sprayed very lightly with a coat of shellac for protection. I chose not to spray the little sheep, as their natural finish was very pretty and I didn't want any chemicals that may react with yarns or dyes.

I also created some larger sheep for wrapping tapestry wool:










These little guys are made of solid maple, as the basket is. They are also polished with mineral oil and beeswax for a beautiful sheen.

I am going to be offering the entire set as a pattern, but I will also be selling the basket and sheep on my Etsy site. I think that these are fun and cute and would make a wonderful little display, and also be usable and functional as well.










The pattern and listings will be up very soon, or you can email me if you are interested in purchasing finished items.

But that is not all . . .

I also had a GREAT time with my DecoArt Media products:










Just look what I did with these WOODEN gears that I cut:










Arean't they just FABULOUS?!?

This was such an EASY process and they look simply amazing! I can think of so many uses for these fun gears to decorate! I created a pattern of 20 vintage gear shape replicas and I had a ball making them look rusty and old!

These new DecoArt products are really fun to work with and really different from the regular acrylics that I am used to. While these gears look like they would be really involved, they are NOT hard to do at all! You don't need any painting skill at all and I think even my woodworkers will love this process for gears and other pieces.

As with the sheep, I am going to be offering both the patterns and the finished cut pieces for my painting followers who don't cut wood. Also, I am going to do a video on how to get this EASY and AMAZING finish on them. It will be a busy week ahead.

And for those of you woodworkers who absolutely will NOT paint wood, I also cut a set of them in beautiful hardwoods:










How's THAT for pretty? The woods here are hickory, ash, walnut, purple heart, and jatoba. I think they also look amazing! 

I am going to do a full blog on the gears tomorrow, and I am going to work on getting that video done as well. As you can imagine, I have a full plate of things to do. 

I also wanted to let you know that Keith added another nice pattern to the site as well.










His SLDK590 Touched by the Hand of God plaque pattern is available now on the site.

We want to thank you all too for the overwhelming response to our update this weekend! We really love seeing you all take advantage of our super sets sale prices!

I really look forward to sharing all of the new ideas and techniques with you all. I am so glad you seem to love them as much as I do and hope you keep coming back to see what fun new things I am working on. It really makes my life fun!

I wish you all a great and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun NEW Projects!*
> 
> This past weekend I was terribly busy and I had a wonderfully fun time. While I loved creating my last huge project, it felt really good to be able to do some other things. When I work on one thing, I often get ideas for other projects to follow. I have learned to write these ideas down in a file so that later on when I am looking for something new to do, I have lots to choose from. You wouldn't believe how long the list is! I call it my 'job security' though and it seems that the more I accomplish, the more new ideas I get. I also find that the many different types of crafts that I love to do tend to bleed into each other.
> 
> While I always knew painting and woodworking went hand in hand, I am discovering that working with fibers can also fit into painting and woodworking as well. It is all a part of the creative process and my love for making things. I find that most of my friends and customers love doing many different types of crafting as well. Seldom do I hear from someone that they 'only' do woodworking or 'only' paint. Even if one prefers a certain type of creativity over another, I am learning more and more that I am not alone in loving to explore all different types of creativity. It really makes things fun and interesting blending them together, too. One thing feeds on another and before long we cross the line into a whole new world of discovery. No wonder I never get 'caught up'!
> 
> With that said - I will get to all the fun I had this weekend . . .
> 
> Many of you who read know that besides painting and woodworking, I also love doing needlework. I was thrilled at the recent response to my hand-embroidered Steampunk style octopus that I posted last week. I also noticed that there is quite a large following of hand embroidery and needlework, as whenever I post needlework on my Pinterest boards, it seems they get a lot of likes and re-pins. I also noticed as I look for supplies just how many people are into fiber art in general. It seems that yarns, threads and fabric has huge followings, and people really enjoy this as a hobby.
> 
> One of my favorite parts of needlework is the huge variety of beautiful colors available. I have enjoyed using beautiful hand-dyed threads made of cotton or silk and find a great deal of pleasure just looking at the beautiful colors. I also love the lovely wool and natural fibers and silk ribbons used in needle crafts. There are days when I just open my floss box and gaze at the pretty colors and dream of what they will be. It got me thinking . . . wouldn't it be cool to have a nice way to display my favorite threads? Something that would be functional, yet fun and attractive to look at if left on the table while making a project?
> 
> So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling it my Sheep basket and "Baaa-bins"! The sheep are little thread holders that will 'wear' any color you choose!
> 
> These little ones are made of 1/8" plywood (for strength):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I designed them small enough to fit in a standard floss box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just adorable??
> 
> The little basket is made from beautiful solid maple and all the pieces are treated with a nice mineral oil/beeswax mix that gives them a soft sheen. The basket is then sprayed very lightly with a coat of shellac for protection. I chose not to spray the little sheep, as their natural finish was very pretty and I didn't want any chemicals that may react with yarns or dyes.
> 
> I also created some larger sheep for wrapping tapestry wool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys are made of solid maple, as the basket is. They are also polished with mineral oil and beeswax for a beautiful sheen.
> 
> I am going to be offering the entire set as a pattern, but I will also be selling the basket and sheep on my Etsy site. I think that these are fun and cute and would make a wonderful little display, and also be usable and functional as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and listings will be up very soon, or you can email me if you are interested in purchasing finished items.
> 
> But that is not all . . .
> 
> I also had a GREAT time with my DecoArt Media products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what I did with these WOODEN gears that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arean't they just FABULOUS?!?
> 
> This was such an EASY process and they look simply amazing! I can think of so many uses for these fun gears to decorate! I created a pattern of 20 vintage gear shape replicas and I had a ball making them look rusty and old!
> 
> These new DecoArt products are really fun to work with and really different from the regular acrylics that I am used to. While these gears look like they would be really involved, they are NOT hard to do at all! You don't need any painting skill at all and I think even my woodworkers will love this process for gears and other pieces.
> 
> As with the sheep, I am going to be offering both the patterns and the finished cut pieces for my painting followers who don't cut wood. Also, I am going to do a video on how to get this EASY and AMAZING finish on them. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> And for those of you woodworkers who absolutely will NOT paint wood, I also cut a set of them in beautiful hardwoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for pretty? The woods here are hickory, ash, walnut, purple heart, and jatoba. I think they also look amazing!
> 
> I am going to do a full blog on the gears tomorrow, and I am going to work on getting that video done as well. As you can imagine, I have a full plate of things to do.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Keith added another nice pattern to the site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK590 Touched by the Hand of God plaque pattern is available now on the site.
> 
> We want to thank you all too for the overwhelming response to our update this weekend! We really love seeing you all take advantage of our super sets sale prices!
> 
> I really look forward to sharing all of the new ideas and techniques with you all. I am so glad you seem to love them as much as I do and hope you keep coming back to see what fun new things I am working on. It really makes my life fun!
> 
> I wish you all a great and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


I know some people march to a different drummer and most of the posts on these sites are about removing rust and here you are creating rust. It does look realistic as had me reaching for my naval jelly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun NEW Projects!*
> 
> This past weekend I was terribly busy and I had a wonderfully fun time. While I loved creating my last huge project, it felt really good to be able to do some other things. When I work on one thing, I often get ideas for other projects to follow. I have learned to write these ideas down in a file so that later on when I am looking for something new to do, I have lots to choose from. You wouldn't believe how long the list is! I call it my 'job security' though and it seems that the more I accomplish, the more new ideas I get. I also find that the many different types of crafts that I love to do tend to bleed into each other.
> 
> While I always knew painting and woodworking went hand in hand, I am discovering that working with fibers can also fit into painting and woodworking as well. It is all a part of the creative process and my love for making things. I find that most of my friends and customers love doing many different types of crafting as well. Seldom do I hear from someone that they 'only' do woodworking or 'only' paint. Even if one prefers a certain type of creativity over another, I am learning more and more that I am not alone in loving to explore all different types of creativity. It really makes things fun and interesting blending them together, too. One thing feeds on another and before long we cross the line into a whole new world of discovery. No wonder I never get 'caught up'!
> 
> With that said - I will get to all the fun I had this weekend . . .
> 
> Many of you who read know that besides painting and woodworking, I also love doing needlework. I was thrilled at the recent response to my hand-embroidered Steampunk style octopus that I posted last week. I also noticed that there is quite a large following of hand embroidery and needlework, as whenever I post needlework on my Pinterest boards, it seems they get a lot of likes and re-pins. I also noticed as I look for supplies just how many people are into fiber art in general. It seems that yarns, threads and fabric has huge followings, and people really enjoy this as a hobby.
> 
> One of my favorite parts of needlework is the huge variety of beautiful colors available. I have enjoyed using beautiful hand-dyed threads made of cotton or silk and find a great deal of pleasure just looking at the beautiful colors. I also love the lovely wool and natural fibers and silk ribbons used in needle crafts. There are days when I just open my floss box and gaze at the pretty colors and dream of what they will be. It got me thinking . . . wouldn't it be cool to have a nice way to display my favorite threads? Something that would be functional, yet fun and attractive to look at if left on the table while making a project?
> 
> So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling it my Sheep basket and "Baaa-bins"! The sheep are little thread holders that will 'wear' any color you choose!
> 
> These little ones are made of 1/8" plywood (for strength):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I designed them small enough to fit in a standard floss box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just adorable??
> 
> The little basket is made from beautiful solid maple and all the pieces are treated with a nice mineral oil/beeswax mix that gives them a soft sheen. The basket is then sprayed very lightly with a coat of shellac for protection. I chose not to spray the little sheep, as their natural finish was very pretty and I didn't want any chemicals that may react with yarns or dyes.
> 
> I also created some larger sheep for wrapping tapestry wool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys are made of solid maple, as the basket is. They are also polished with mineral oil and beeswax for a beautiful sheen.
> 
> I am going to be offering the entire set as a pattern, but I will also be selling the basket and sheep on my Etsy site. I think that these are fun and cute and would make a wonderful little display, and also be usable and functional as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and listings will be up very soon, or you can email me if you are interested in purchasing finished items.
> 
> But that is not all . . .
> 
> I also had a GREAT time with my DecoArt Media products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what I did with these WOODEN gears that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arean't they just FABULOUS?!?
> 
> This was such an EASY process and they look simply amazing! I can think of so many uses for these fun gears to decorate! I created a pattern of 20 vintage gear shape replicas and I had a ball making them look rusty and old!
> 
> These new DecoArt products are really fun to work with and really different from the regular acrylics that I am used to. While these gears look like they would be really involved, they are NOT hard to do at all! You don't need any painting skill at all and I think even my woodworkers will love this process for gears and other pieces.
> 
> As with the sheep, I am going to be offering both the patterns and the finished cut pieces for my painting followers who don't cut wood. Also, I am going to do a video on how to get this EASY and AMAZING finish on them. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> And for those of you woodworkers who absolutely will NOT paint wood, I also cut a set of them in beautiful hardwoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for pretty? The woods here are hickory, ash, walnut, purple heart, and jatoba. I think they also look amazing!
> 
> I am going to do a full blog on the gears tomorrow, and I am going to work on getting that video done as well. As you can imagine, I have a full plate of things to do.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Keith added another nice pattern to the site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK590 Touched by the Hand of God plaque pattern is available now on the site.
> 
> We want to thank you all too for the overwhelming response to our update this weekend! We really love seeing you all take advantage of our super sets sale prices!
> 
> I really look forward to sharing all of the new ideas and techniques with you all. I am so glad you seem to love them as much as I do and hope you keep coming back to see what fun new things I am working on. It really makes my life fun!
> 
> I wish you all a great and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Kepy!

Yes - it is the rage in Steampunk decorating, it seems. This method is incredibly easy to do. I was amazed at myself! LOL! When the last layer of paint went on, I had to blink my eyes and look twice.

I am definitely going to be making a video of this process. It is really cool and the paints used are inexpensive, water based, and permanent! All good stuff! 

Thanks for your comment. Have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun NEW Projects!*
> 
> This past weekend I was terribly busy and I had a wonderfully fun time. While I loved creating my last huge project, it felt really good to be able to do some other things. When I work on one thing, I often get ideas for other projects to follow. I have learned to write these ideas down in a file so that later on when I am looking for something new to do, I have lots to choose from. You wouldn't believe how long the list is! I call it my 'job security' though and it seems that the more I accomplish, the more new ideas I get. I also find that the many different types of crafts that I love to do tend to bleed into each other.
> 
> While I always knew painting and woodworking went hand in hand, I am discovering that working with fibers can also fit into painting and woodworking as well. It is all a part of the creative process and my love for making things. I find that most of my friends and customers love doing many different types of crafting as well. Seldom do I hear from someone that they 'only' do woodworking or 'only' paint. Even if one prefers a certain type of creativity over another, I am learning more and more that I am not alone in loving to explore all different types of creativity. It really makes things fun and interesting blending them together, too. One thing feeds on another and before long we cross the line into a whole new world of discovery. No wonder I never get 'caught up'!
> 
> With that said - I will get to all the fun I had this weekend . . .
> 
> Many of you who read know that besides painting and woodworking, I also love doing needlework. I was thrilled at the recent response to my hand-embroidered Steampunk style octopus that I posted last week. I also noticed that there is quite a large following of hand embroidery and needlework, as whenever I post needlework on my Pinterest boards, it seems they get a lot of likes and re-pins. I also noticed as I look for supplies just how many people are into fiber art in general. It seems that yarns, threads and fabric has huge followings, and people really enjoy this as a hobby.
> 
> One of my favorite parts of needlework is the huge variety of beautiful colors available. I have enjoyed using beautiful hand-dyed threads made of cotton or silk and find a great deal of pleasure just looking at the beautiful colors. I also love the lovely wool and natural fibers and silk ribbons used in needle crafts. There are days when I just open my floss box and gaze at the pretty colors and dream of what they will be. It got me thinking . . . wouldn't it be cool to have a nice way to display my favorite threads? Something that would be functional, yet fun and attractive to look at if left on the table while making a project?
> 
> So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling it my Sheep basket and "Baaa-bins"! The sheep are little thread holders that will 'wear' any color you choose!
> 
> These little ones are made of 1/8" plywood (for strength):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I designed them small enough to fit in a standard floss box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just adorable??
> 
> The little basket is made from beautiful solid maple and all the pieces are treated with a nice mineral oil/beeswax mix that gives them a soft sheen. The basket is then sprayed very lightly with a coat of shellac for protection. I chose not to spray the little sheep, as their natural finish was very pretty and I didn't want any chemicals that may react with yarns or dyes.
> 
> I also created some larger sheep for wrapping tapestry wool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys are made of solid maple, as the basket is. They are also polished with mineral oil and beeswax for a beautiful sheen.
> 
> I am going to be offering the entire set as a pattern, but I will also be selling the basket and sheep on my Etsy site. I think that these are fun and cute and would make a wonderful little display, and also be usable and functional as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and listings will be up very soon, or you can email me if you are interested in purchasing finished items.
> 
> But that is not all . . .
> 
> I also had a GREAT time with my DecoArt Media products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what I did with these WOODEN gears that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arean't they just FABULOUS?!?
> 
> This was such an EASY process and they look simply amazing! I can think of so many uses for these fun gears to decorate! I created a pattern of 20 vintage gear shape replicas and I had a ball making them look rusty and old!
> 
> These new DecoArt products are really fun to work with and really different from the regular acrylics that I am used to. While these gears look like they would be really involved, they are NOT hard to do at all! You don't need any painting skill at all and I think even my woodworkers will love this process for gears and other pieces.
> 
> As with the sheep, I am going to be offering both the patterns and the finished cut pieces for my painting followers who don't cut wood. Also, I am going to do a video on how to get this EASY and AMAZING finish on them. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> And for those of you woodworkers who absolutely will NOT paint wood, I also cut a set of them in beautiful hardwoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for pretty? The woods here are hickory, ash, walnut, purple heart, and jatoba. I think they also look amazing!
> 
> I am going to do a full blog on the gears tomorrow, and I am going to work on getting that video done as well. As you can imagine, I have a full plate of things to do.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Keith added another nice pattern to the site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK590 Touched by the Hand of God plaque pattern is available now on the site.
> 
> We want to thank you all too for the overwhelming response to our update this weekend! We really love seeing you all take advantage of our super sets sale prices!
> 
> I really look forward to sharing all of the new ideas and techniques with you all. I am so glad you seem to love them as much as I do and hope you keep coming back to see what fun new things I am working on. It really makes my life fun!
> 
> I wish you all a great and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


What a neat idea for storing embroidery threads. Much better than the cardboard ones that come with the floss box. I find they eventually wear out. Love the gears! Very realistic rust technique.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun NEW Projects!*
> 
> This past weekend I was terribly busy and I had a wonderfully fun time. While I loved creating my last huge project, it felt really good to be able to do some other things. When I work on one thing, I often get ideas for other projects to follow. I have learned to write these ideas down in a file so that later on when I am looking for something new to do, I have lots to choose from. You wouldn't believe how long the list is! I call it my 'job security' though and it seems that the more I accomplish, the more new ideas I get. I also find that the many different types of crafts that I love to do tend to bleed into each other.
> 
> While I always knew painting and woodworking went hand in hand, I am discovering that working with fibers can also fit into painting and woodworking as well. It is all a part of the creative process and my love for making things. I find that most of my friends and customers love doing many different types of crafting as well. Seldom do I hear from someone that they 'only' do woodworking or 'only' paint. Even if one prefers a certain type of creativity over another, I am learning more and more that I am not alone in loving to explore all different types of creativity. It really makes things fun and interesting blending them together, too. One thing feeds on another and before long we cross the line into a whole new world of discovery. No wonder I never get 'caught up'!
> 
> With that said - I will get to all the fun I had this weekend . . .
> 
> Many of you who read know that besides painting and woodworking, I also love doing needlework. I was thrilled at the recent response to my hand-embroidered Steampunk style octopus that I posted last week. I also noticed that there is quite a large following of hand embroidery and needlework, as whenever I post needlework on my Pinterest boards, it seems they get a lot of likes and re-pins. I also noticed as I look for supplies just how many people are into fiber art in general. It seems that yarns, threads and fabric has huge followings, and people really enjoy this as a hobby.
> 
> One of my favorite parts of needlework is the huge variety of beautiful colors available. I have enjoyed using beautiful hand-dyed threads made of cotton or silk and find a great deal of pleasure just looking at the beautiful colors. I also love the lovely wool and natural fibers and silk ribbons used in needle crafts. There are days when I just open my floss box and gaze at the pretty colors and dream of what they will be. It got me thinking . . . wouldn't it be cool to have a nice way to display my favorite threads? Something that would be functional, yet fun and attractive to look at if left on the table while making a project?
> 
> So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling it my Sheep basket and "Baaa-bins"! The sheep are little thread holders that will 'wear' any color you choose!
> 
> These little ones are made of 1/8" plywood (for strength):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I designed them small enough to fit in a standard floss box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just adorable??
> 
> The little basket is made from beautiful solid maple and all the pieces are treated with a nice mineral oil/beeswax mix that gives them a soft sheen. The basket is then sprayed very lightly with a coat of shellac for protection. I chose not to spray the little sheep, as their natural finish was very pretty and I didn't want any chemicals that may react with yarns or dyes.
> 
> I also created some larger sheep for wrapping tapestry wool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys are made of solid maple, as the basket is. They are also polished with mineral oil and beeswax for a beautiful sheen.
> 
> I am going to be offering the entire set as a pattern, but I will also be selling the basket and sheep on my Etsy site. I think that these are fun and cute and would make a wonderful little display, and also be usable and functional as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and listings will be up very soon, or you can email me if you are interested in purchasing finished items.
> 
> But that is not all . . .
> 
> I also had a GREAT time with my DecoArt Media products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what I did with these WOODEN gears that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arean't they just FABULOUS?!?
> 
> This was such an EASY process and they look simply amazing! I can think of so many uses for these fun gears to decorate! I created a pattern of 20 vintage gear shape replicas and I had a ball making them look rusty and old!
> 
> These new DecoArt products are really fun to work with and really different from the regular acrylics that I am used to. While these gears look like they would be really involved, they are NOT hard to do at all! You don't need any painting skill at all and I think even my woodworkers will love this process for gears and other pieces.
> 
> As with the sheep, I am going to be offering both the patterns and the finished cut pieces for my painting followers who don't cut wood. Also, I am going to do a video on how to get this EASY and AMAZING finish on them. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> And for those of you woodworkers who absolutely will NOT paint wood, I also cut a set of them in beautiful hardwoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for pretty? The woods here are hickory, ash, walnut, purple heart, and jatoba. I think they also look amazing!
> 
> I am going to do a full blog on the gears tomorrow, and I am going to work on getting that video done as well. As you can imagine, I have a full plate of things to do.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Keith added another nice pattern to the site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK590 Touched by the Hand of God plaque pattern is available now on the site.
> 
> We want to thank you all too for the overwhelming response to our update this weekend! We really love seeing you all take advantage of our super sets sale prices!
> 
> I really look forward to sharing all of the new ideas and techniques with you all. I am so glad you seem to love them as much as I do and hope you keep coming back to see what fun new things I am working on. It really makes my life fun!
> 
> I wish you all a great and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila,

Your sheep basket and baaa-bins are just too cute!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun NEW Projects!*
> 
> This past weekend I was terribly busy and I had a wonderfully fun time. While I loved creating my last huge project, it felt really good to be able to do some other things. When I work on one thing, I often get ideas for other projects to follow. I have learned to write these ideas down in a file so that later on when I am looking for something new to do, I have lots to choose from. You wouldn't believe how long the list is! I call it my 'job security' though and it seems that the more I accomplish, the more new ideas I get. I also find that the many different types of crafts that I love to do tend to bleed into each other.
> 
> While I always knew painting and woodworking went hand in hand, I am discovering that working with fibers can also fit into painting and woodworking as well. It is all a part of the creative process and my love for making things. I find that most of my friends and customers love doing many different types of crafting as well. Seldom do I hear from someone that they 'only' do woodworking or 'only' paint. Even if one prefers a certain type of creativity over another, I am learning more and more that I am not alone in loving to explore all different types of creativity. It really makes things fun and interesting blending them together, too. One thing feeds on another and before long we cross the line into a whole new world of discovery. No wonder I never get 'caught up'!
> 
> With that said - I will get to all the fun I had this weekend . . .
> 
> Many of you who read know that besides painting and woodworking, I also love doing needlework. I was thrilled at the recent response to my hand-embroidered Steampunk style octopus that I posted last week. I also noticed that there is quite a large following of hand embroidery and needlework, as whenever I post needlework on my Pinterest boards, it seems they get a lot of likes and re-pins. I also noticed as I look for supplies just how many people are into fiber art in general. It seems that yarns, threads and fabric has huge followings, and people really enjoy this as a hobby.
> 
> One of my favorite parts of needlework is the huge variety of beautiful colors available. I have enjoyed using beautiful hand-dyed threads made of cotton or silk and find a great deal of pleasure just looking at the beautiful colors. I also love the lovely wool and natural fibers and silk ribbons used in needle crafts. There are days when I just open my floss box and gaze at the pretty colors and dream of what they will be. It got me thinking . . . wouldn't it be cool to have a nice way to display my favorite threads? Something that would be functional, yet fun and attractive to look at if left on the table while making a project?
> 
> So here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling it my Sheep basket and "Baaa-bins"! The sheep are little thread holders that will 'wear' any color you choose!
> 
> These little ones are made of 1/8" plywood (for strength):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I designed them small enough to fit in a standard floss box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just adorable??
> 
> The little basket is made from beautiful solid maple and all the pieces are treated with a nice mineral oil/beeswax mix that gives them a soft sheen. The basket is then sprayed very lightly with a coat of shellac for protection. I chose not to spray the little sheep, as their natural finish was very pretty and I didn't want any chemicals that may react with yarns or dyes.
> 
> I also created some larger sheep for wrapping tapestry wool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys are made of solid maple, as the basket is. They are also polished with mineral oil and beeswax for a beautiful sheen.
> 
> I am going to be offering the entire set as a pattern, but I will also be selling the basket and sheep on my Etsy site. I think that these are fun and cute and would make a wonderful little display, and also be usable and functional as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and listings will be up very soon, or you can email me if you are interested in purchasing finished items.
> 
> But that is not all . . .
> 
> I also had a GREAT time with my DecoArt Media products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what I did with these WOODEN gears that I cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arean't they just FABULOUS?!?
> 
> This was such an EASY process and they look simply amazing! I can think of so many uses for these fun gears to decorate!  I created a pattern of 20 vintage gear shape replicas and I had a ball making them look rusty and old!
> 
> These new DecoArt products are really fun to work with and really different from the regular acrylics that I am used to. While these gears look like they would be really involved, they are NOT hard to do at all! You don't need any painting skill at all and I think even my woodworkers will love this process for gears and other pieces.
> 
> As with the sheep, I am going to be offering both the patterns and the finished cut pieces for my painting followers who don't cut wood. Also, I am going to do a video on how to get this EASY and AMAZING finish on them. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> And for those of you woodworkers who absolutely will NOT paint wood, I also cut a set of them in beautiful hardwoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for pretty? The woods here are hickory, ash, walnut, purple heart, and jatoba. I think they also look amazing!
> 
> I am going to do a full blog on the gears tomorrow, and I am going to work on getting that video done as well. As you can imagine, I have a full plate of things to do.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that Keith added another nice pattern to the site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK590 Touched by the Hand of God plaque pattern is available now on the site.
> 
> We want to thank you all too for the overwhelming response to our update this weekend! We really love seeing you all take advantage of our super sets sale prices!
> 
> I really look forward to sharing all of the new ideas and techniques with you all. I am so glad you seem to love them as much as I do and hope you keep coming back to see what fun new things I am working on. It really makes my life fun!
> 
> I wish you all a great and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both so much! Sometimes the simplest ideas are the most fun! I really like them too. I will be doing more with the gears soon. 

Have a great day and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Warnings about Online Safety*

Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.

Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.

Yesterday my credit card was hacked.

My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.

The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.

I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.

It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."

As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)

Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.

Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.

It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.

I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.

I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:

- Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)

- Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)

- Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)

- NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)

- Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".

These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.

Two good programs that are free that I use are:

Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/

House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.

I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.

I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!

On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.

If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.

Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.

Be happy and creative!


----------



## JoeinGa

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Sorry this happened to you. Yes there ARE people out there that are not nice. And it sux!

Thanks for the heads-up. We should ALL heed this warning.

I hope today is a better day for you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Thank you Joe! Yes - it WILL be better!  I am determined! 

I just hope no one else has to go through this. Sometimes even I need to remind myself!

Have a great one!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Sound advice, Sheila. Thank you for posting.


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Just a warning, today most personal data breaches do not happen on your computer, they are wholesale compromises by the businesses who have your data.

Your passwords and credit cards and other sensitive information are not protected by these companies.

They don't care.

They are not held liable.

While a personal data breach can cost you thousands of dollars, they are likely to only pay dimes.

The system today is a mess.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Yes, Steven - I believe I mentioned that in the post. It seems that the large companies are the ones that are targeted most. It is a messy system. There is no doubt about that. It has become a 'necessary evil' to most people, including myself.

However . . .

When I receive emails that contain credit card information, I realize that everyone doesn't have a full understanding of online safety. That is why I felt that it was rather important to mention these safety measures that WE can take on behalf of ourselves. While we can't prevent everything, there are things we can do to help ourselves remain as safe as we possibly can on our side. 

Thank you Martyn. I am glad you found some value in the post. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Great blog Sheila and thank you for sharing this valuable information. Having worked in the banking system for many years, it still blows me away at how lax some folks are about their accounts. Always, always, check not only your bank accounts daily but your credit card accounts and question every item that you did not make even if it be only for a couple of dollars. 
Have a fun day today!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Sheila,

Thanks for the reminder. I'm glad you could catch the theft so quickly. And you are absolutely correct: the bottom line is that it affects all of us. Because many people are very poor record keepers, many are not even aware of errors (or thefts) to their accounts. Keeping receipts and balancing accounts is another important step in keeping safe.

I've known of several instances where people charged an item to an on-line company and had an employee of the company use their credit card number for further purchases. The fact that many businesses never see your card makes it easy for potential thieves.

My identity was stolen, but the irony is that it was in the early 1980s, long before computer hacking. It appeared to have been stolen by an employee of a credit reporting company. Credit cards were issued to her in my name, charged, and not paid. Even though it was supposedly all taken care of when it was discovered, I found that it was still on my credit record until about 10 years ago. Getting a copy of your credit record at least annually is another good habit.

Honesty is no longer the valued character trait that it once was so even employees in financial institutions are often found to be the thieves. So many financial services in the U.S. use foreign customer service people that, it seems, the whole world has access to our most personal information.

L/W


----------



## TheFridge

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Sometimes I wish theyd get medieval on thieves.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


Good morning, L/W. It is so sad hearing so MANY stories of this type of theft. While I know that I am not alone in experiencing this, I am astounded at the number of people that have commented on my blog in various places and say "me too."

The risks are definitely with us all every day. Even those of us who try to do 'mostly cash' are not exempt. It could happen as easily in person as online, as you said, and so many of the services we use require our personal information that we are used to giving it out and we are always at risk. I don't think it matters which country the employees are from. There are thieves from all corners of the world - including our home countries.

Quality financial institutions (It PAINS me to write that phrase - lol!) are helplful. There is definitely a difference in how each bank handles incidences such as what occurred to me. I at least feel good in knowing that they do stand behind their customers. They have really been better than I could have asked for.

I am glad you appreciate the article. Keith mentioned that I shouldn't 'scare people' by writing about the incident. But my thoughts were not to say 'poor me' but to warn everyone because we DO tend to forget about the risks from time to time and I also need to step up things in my own life like changing my passwords more often. It really needs to be done BEFORE these types of things happen, not just after.

Thank you for stopping by. I always like hearing from you. 

And Fridge - I doubt most of them will ever be caught. It is very unfortunate. 

Have a great day everyone!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


I too use MalwareBytes


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Warnings about Online Safety*
> 
> Today's post isn't my usual happy and cheerful outlook on life and being creative. It is more or less a warning to all my customers, readers and friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, my day yesterday wasn't filled with the happy creativity that I would have liked and planned it to be. I had a disturbing experience and I feel that it is important to share it with you to hopefully help prevent (or at least make you aware) so the same thing is less likely to happen to you. While I am not sure how to fully prevent something like this from happening to me again (or to others) I feel the least I can do is remind you all about some basic practices that should be observed when we are online.
> 
> Yesterday my credit card was hacked.
> 
> My morning went on as it usually does, with me writing my morning post here and then heading to the gym and post office to get the daily mail on its way and home here to have lunch. While we were making our lunch, we received a phone call from a company who was a cloud server, and had questions regarding our new subscription that we signed up for.
> 
> The problem was that we didn't sign up for any such thing. As Keith was speaking to the gentleman and explaining that to him, I quickly pulled up my banking account and saw that there was indeed a charge pending for the cloud service that I never heard of. Unfortunately, there was also a charge in excess of $1,100 pending at an online high-end store that sold purses, shoes, watches, etc. that I had not heard of either. I was sick.
> 
> I quickly phoned my bank and they immediately cancelled the card. I was assured that there would be no liability on my part and a new card would be issued. I realized how fortunate that I was that the guy from the cloud server had phoned. Who knows how much damage could have been done if I hadn't been made aware of it so quickly? It scares me to think about it.
> 
> It brought to reality something that most of us already know: "People aren't always nice."
> 
> As much as we like to look for the best in others, there are people out there who lie, cheat and steal to get what they want. We need to do all we can to protect ourselves against them. (Thus my reminder here today!)
> 
> Because the company that these people tried to use the card with had my phone number, it made me realize that not only my credit card number was compromised. Other personal information was known as well. Some of it was close, but incorrect, but it just went to show that whomever the hacker was, probably got the information from a site in which I made a purchase, not from my own information on my computer.
> 
> Nonetheless, I spent the afternoon running deep scans on all of my drives and changing all of my passwords. It never pays to be lazy about these things and even though I have them run regularly, you can never be too careful.
> 
> It isn't the way I planned to spend my day. I had some wonderful fun things to do. But to be honest with you - by the time I was done with changing everything and scanning everything and making sure my accounts were all secure, I was just spent. I had nothing left in me to have fun or create with.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all today because it is really, really important to take important steps to protect yourself. While I was fortunate to have caught this in time, I am sure there are others who have not. While most banks will cover fraudulent charges against your account, even if they do we ALL wind up paying for it in the end. I hope that reading this will cause you to think a bit and get into the ROUTINE of protecting yourself on a REGULAR basis.
> 
> I posted what happened in my status on Facebook yesterday (again - to make others aware of how vulnerable we all can be) and I was astonished at just HOW MANY of my friends have had similar things happen to them. That is why I decided to blog about it today. I want to suggest a few things and remind you to not get lazy about your personal information. The time you spend on protecting yourself will be well worth it in the end. Here are some things I feel that you can do to help protect yourself:
> 
> - Change your passwords - OFTEN! (Yes - it is a pain! But you need to do so every month or so to ensure you are safe. My processor forces me to do it, and I used to think it was troublesome, but perhaps that is why their record is so stellar! It is worth the time!)
> 
> - Don't use the SAME password for everything! (If one is compromised, they ALL are! It is as simple as that! Don't be lazy about it!)
> 
> - Use "nonsense" passwords. (Gibberish, if you will. Alpha-numeric. Upper AND lower case. Not your pet's name or birthday. These thieves have software that tries different passwords and you don't want to help them in any way!)
> 
> - NEVER send your passwords or credit card number through emails! NEVER! (I have this happen all the time! If someone maybe has trouble ordering or doesn't want to go to the site, they send me their credit card number/expiration date and code on the back via email. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I CRINGED! I immediately called the customer and told them to cancel their card. They didn't see what was wrong with it, and I had to be persistent. People - please understand that emails are NOT secure! If you don't see the little padlock in the address bar of your computer, you are NOT on a secure server and ANYONE can intercept the email!)
> 
> - Check your bank accounts OFTEN. Daily at least. Even if you don't use them, it is good to see that all is well and nothing is out of sorts. No news is GOOD news. You need to reassure yourself and not become complacent that things are all "OK".
> 
> These are just a few of the precautions you NEED to take. You should also run scans on your computer regularly for 'spyware'. There are free programs that can do this automatically. Spyware comes with other things you download onto your computer (even photos and such sometimes) and can track things you do even when you are not online. There is spyware that can even track key strokes (what you type into the computer) and records things like 16 digit numbers (like credit card numbers) and so forth. That is why on most sites the expiration date is in a drop down menu - to help stop keystroke tracking.
> 
> Two good programs that are free that I use are:
> 
> Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> House Call: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
> 
> I run them both regularly, as well as keep the Window's security (MS Security Essentials) running at all times. And once you install them - you need to keep them UPDATED so that they have the latest virus definitions. These hackers come up with new things daily.
> 
> I am sure that others have more ways to keep safe online as well. But these are important basics. I wanted to remind you to think about things and make sure that you are doing all you can to protect yourself. While many breaches come from the large stores and sites themselves, you still need to do what you can on your own side to minimize your own risk - or discover the problem as early as possible. That is where checking your accounts often comes in handy. In this case - Knowledge really IS Power.
> 
> I hope this blog today is helpful to some of you. If anything, I hope it makes you realize that while the banks and online stores have a responsibility to provide a 'safe' environment for their customers, YOU also have a responsibility to protect yourself. We ALL pay for fraud. The more we can do to prevent it, the better. Let's all work together to make our online environment safe!
> 
> On one final note, I need to place a call out to my woodworking readers. My friend Kathleen Ryan at Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts magazine is looking for individuals and organizations that do woodworking for charitable causes. She is writing an article on it and needs input from giving woodworkers who donate their time and talents to others. She would love to hear about you so she can feature you in her article.
> 
> If you are, or know of anyone who helps others through woodworking, please contact her at [email protected] She would love to hear your story and feature you in her article. I know there are many generous woodworkers who help others. I think it would be wonderful to see you and your cause get the recognition you deserve.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. I hope to have a good day today and have some more fun things to show you tomorrow. I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.
> 
> Be happy and creative!


So do I, Roger. It is great! Easy and effective. 

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Playing "Hookie" *

Ok - I admit it. Yesterday I didn't get a lot done in the work department. Although I did accomplish some things, it was mostly 'putzing' around the house.

The past several weeks have been so, so busy. Sometimes it just catches up to you. I tend to get submerged in my work and it can consume me. But once in a while, I think I need a day to just do 'whatever' strikes my fancy and not think about it being 'work.' Sometimes it looks like what I do for work (Keith mentions that to me often) but I know differently. Those of us who design for a living know that unseen 'feeling' when we are playing and doing what we want to do with no ideas of how it will fit into our business plan. There is an unspoken freedom that is free of pressure and expectations and worries about if what we are making will sell or not. It does make a difference, and even though on the outside it may look exactly like the other projects we have been creating all along, as far as our own feelings go, it is quite different. It refreshes us and feeds our enthusiasm and many times gets us churned up about other things that DO pertain to work. So it is not only functional, but I fell necessary to keep things going at a good pace and keep our ideas fresh and fun.

After finishing up some work related things in the morning, I decided to do some organizing. I do that a lot, in small spurts, and it keeps things in our small place here in order and keeps things easily accessible - not to mention it keeps me sane!

Many of you have mentioned that you admire my organizational skills, and you marvel at how I can accomplish so much from such a small space. I maintain that the key to this is not having an annual overhaul of things, but keeping them in order always. (Or ALMOST always, if you will.) Allowing things to get beyond a certain point is troubling to me and the clutter that it adds both physically to my environment as well as emotionally can be very debilitating to someone like me. While Keith and I differ on many points, one thing we agree wholeheartedly on is we need our surroundings to be neat and free of excess. Things need to be where they are supposed to be and we are both very adamant about keeping things in order. That is good. It keeps us happy and it allows us to continue to be productive and creative and enjoy our life.

I went through a closet that I felt had some things that I no longer needed 'at hand'. I was able to sort things out fairly quickly and move what was taking up most of the large shelf into one plastic container that would go in my basement storage. It wasn't like throwing things out. If and when I needed the stuff it would be readily accessible (I mark each plastic container on the outside with a large index card taped in clear view) but it moved it out of a closet and left me with FOUR good sized empty boxes for storing other things that I use frequently. Good. I felt this was a major accomplishment that took under half an hour to do. You can see how maintaining things like this can be very helpful in the long run. Little bites at a time.

The rest of the day was spent visiting. Keith's mom came over for the afternoon and evening. It had been quite a while since I was a slave to finishing up some huge projects. I always like when she visits because we have such a nice time together. She brings her laptop and needlework and we sit and gab about things and play on Pinterest and embroider. All the while we are entertained by the cats, who love to visit with Grammy/Great-grammy, too. They are always full of antics and love to show off for her.

We eat really good, too. Having someone here is a good excuse to cook something decent. In the midst of my work-aholic-ism, I tend to just eat on the go. Many times I have just cereal for dinner, as I am too involved to want to stop and cook anything. But when mom is over, we always make something yummy, quick and good. Last night it was spaghetti. And then later, before we took her home, we went out for ice cream. It couldn't have been a better day.

I played with some of my beautiful silk thread and did some fun embroidery - just on a whim. Last weekend, I tried my hand at dying a small piece of linen with some of the beautiful Jacquard fabric dyes that I had purchased last year. It was fun, easy and I loved the result:










This piece was about 5" square. I will be blogging more about dying fabrics in the future, as I have ideas for incorporating them into some new projects I am doing. I also understand the dyes are suitable for WOOD. That will be fun to experiment with as well. 

Since the piece was small and I didn't want to make a huge "commitment" piece, I decided to just embroider some lavender on it. I don't know what I will do with it - maybe make a pretty sachet. But here is what I got done so far:










So far, so good.

I plan on trying my hand at creating some smaller and pretty introductory embroidery kits to offer to people. There has been such a wonderful and positive response to my embroidery pieces, I think that others would enjoy if I made up little patterns and provided all-inclusive kits for a good price. I am going to start small and see where it goes and what interest it has. In the past two days, I already have orders for a couple of the "Baaa-bins" and sheep bowl set that I showed the other day. There are lots of people who still enjoy needlework and even though they may not be up for large and involved pieces like my "A Perfect World" piece, I think these smaller pieces may do well. Just something to think about . . .

I wanted to also mention that Keith added a new custom pattern option on our site for those of you who are interested. His SLDKC02 Custom "Home Sweet Home" pattern is now available:










You can check it out on the link if interested. His custom patterns are doing extraordinarily well. We are very happy and appreciative about that.

Well - that should do it for today. I PROMISE to get moving on the patterns for the sheep as well as the gears. I still need to shoot the video on the rusting process as well. I am really excited about it and I think you will all be amazed at how simple it really is. I certainly was.

It is quite rainy this morning. We had storms last night and came home from ice cream through a torrential downpour. It is definitely 'springlike' - even if it is a little late. But it is green and lush and beautiful, too. So I don't really mind.

I hope you all have a wonderful day. Mid-week already! Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing "Hookie" *
> 
> Ok - I admit it. Yesterday I didn't get a lot done in the work department. Although I did accomplish some things, it was mostly 'putzing' around the house.
> 
> The past several weeks have been so, so busy. Sometimes it just catches up to you. I tend to get submerged in my work and it can consume me. But once in a while, I think I need a day to just do 'whatever' strikes my fancy and not think about it being 'work.' Sometimes it looks like what I do for work (Keith mentions that to me often) but I know differently. Those of us who design for a living know that unseen 'feeling' when we are playing and doing what we want to do with no ideas of how it will fit into our business plan. There is an unspoken freedom that is free of pressure and expectations and worries about if what we are making will sell or not. It does make a difference, and even though on the outside it may look exactly like the other projects we have been creating all along, as far as our own feelings go, it is quite different. It refreshes us and feeds our enthusiasm and many times gets us churned up about other things that DO pertain to work. So it is not only functional, but I fell necessary to keep things going at a good pace and keep our ideas fresh and fun.
> 
> After finishing up some work related things in the morning, I decided to do some organizing. I do that a lot, in small spurts, and it keeps things in our small place here in order and keeps things easily accessible - not to mention it keeps me sane!
> 
> Many of you have mentioned that you admire my organizational skills, and you marvel at how I can accomplish so much from such a small space. I maintain that the key to this is not having an annual overhaul of things, but keeping them in order always. (Or ALMOST always, if you will.) Allowing things to get beyond a certain point is troubling to me and the clutter that it adds both physically to my environment as well as emotionally can be very debilitating to someone like me. While Keith and I differ on many points, one thing we agree wholeheartedly on is we need our surroundings to be neat and free of excess. Things need to be where they are supposed to be and we are both very adamant about keeping things in order. That is good. It keeps us happy and it allows us to continue to be productive and creative and enjoy our life.
> 
> I went through a closet that I felt had some things that I no longer needed 'at hand'. I was able to sort things out fairly quickly and move what was taking up most of the large shelf into one plastic container that would go in my basement storage. It wasn't like throwing things out. If and when I needed the stuff it would be readily accessible (I mark each plastic container on the outside with a large index card taped in clear view) but it moved it out of a closet and left me with FOUR good sized empty boxes for storing other things that I use frequently. Good. I felt this was a major accomplishment that took under half an hour to do. You can see how maintaining things like this can be very helpful in the long run. Little bites at a time.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent visiting. Keith's mom came over for the afternoon and evening. It had been quite a while since I was a slave to finishing up some huge projects. I always like when she visits because we have such a nice time together. She brings her laptop and needlework and we sit and gab about things and play on Pinterest and embroider. All the while we are entertained by the cats, who love to visit with Grammy/Great-grammy, too. They are always full of antics and love to show off for her.
> 
> We eat really good, too. Having someone here is a good excuse to cook something decent. In the midst of my work-aholic-ism, I tend to just eat on the go. Many times I have just cereal for dinner, as I am too involved to want to stop and cook anything. But when mom is over, we always make something yummy, quick and good. Last night it was spaghetti. And then later, before we took her home, we went out for ice cream. It couldn't have been a better day.
> 
> I played with some of my beautiful silk thread and did some fun embroidery - just on a whim. Last weekend, I tried my hand at dying a small piece of linen with some of the beautiful Jacquard fabric dyes that I had purchased last year. It was fun, easy and I loved the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was about 5" square. I will be blogging more about dying fabrics in the future, as I have ideas for incorporating them into some new projects I am doing. I also understand the dyes are suitable for WOOD. That will be fun to experiment with as well.
> 
> Since the piece was small and I didn't want to make a huge "commitment" piece, I decided to just embroider some lavender on it. I don't know what I will do with it - maybe make a pretty sachet. But here is what I got done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> I plan on trying my hand at creating some smaller and pretty introductory embroidery kits to offer to people. There has been such a wonderful and positive response to my embroidery pieces, I think that others would enjoy if I made up little patterns and provided all-inclusive kits for a good price. I am going to start small and see where it goes and what interest it has. In the past two days, I already have orders for a couple of the "Baaa-bins" and sheep bowl set that I showed the other day. There are lots of people who still enjoy needlework and even though they may not be up for large and involved pieces like my "A Perfect World" piece, I think these smaller pieces may do well. Just something to think about . . .
> 
> I wanted to also mention that Keith added a new custom pattern option on our site for those of you who are interested. His SLDKC02 Custom "Home Sweet Home" pattern is now available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check it out on the link if interested. His custom patterns are doing extraordinarily well. We are very happy and appreciative about that.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I PROMISE to get moving on the patterns for the sheep as well as the gears. I still need to shoot the video on the rusting process as well. I am really excited about it and I think you will all be amazed at how simple it really is. I certainly was.
> 
> It is quite rainy this morning. We had storms last night and came home from ice cream through a torrential downpour. It is definitely 'springlike' - even if it is a little late. But it is green and lush and beautiful, too. So I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Mid-week already! Happy Wednesday to you all!


I'll be interested to hear how the fabric dyes transfer to wood. They sure look good on the fabric. I'm in the process of learning about quilting as I want to make some for presents so I'm interested in your embroidery and fabric dying ideas. I'm thinking that stack cutting some fabric with my woods could get me some very interesting applique designs. Experimentation in the works!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing "Hookie" *
> 
> Ok - I admit it. Yesterday I didn't get a lot done in the work department. Although I did accomplish some things, it was mostly 'putzing' around the house.
> 
> The past several weeks have been so, so busy. Sometimes it just catches up to you. I tend to get submerged in my work and it can consume me. But once in a while, I think I need a day to just do 'whatever' strikes my fancy and not think about it being 'work.' Sometimes it looks like what I do for work (Keith mentions that to me often) but I know differently. Those of us who design for a living know that unseen 'feeling' when we are playing and doing what we want to do with no ideas of how it will fit into our business plan. There is an unspoken freedom that is free of pressure and expectations and worries about if what we are making will sell or not. It does make a difference, and even though on the outside it may look exactly like the other projects we have been creating all along, as far as our own feelings go, it is quite different. It refreshes us and feeds our enthusiasm and many times gets us churned up about other things that DO pertain to work. So it is not only functional, but I fell necessary to keep things going at a good pace and keep our ideas fresh and fun.
> 
> After finishing up some work related things in the morning, I decided to do some organizing. I do that a lot, in small spurts, and it keeps things in our small place here in order and keeps things easily accessible - not to mention it keeps me sane!
> 
> Many of you have mentioned that you admire my organizational skills, and you marvel at how I can accomplish so much from such a small space. I maintain that the key to this is not having an annual overhaul of things, but keeping them in order always. (Or ALMOST always, if you will.) Allowing things to get beyond a certain point is troubling to me and the clutter that it adds both physically to my environment as well as emotionally can be very debilitating to someone like me. While Keith and I differ on many points, one thing we agree wholeheartedly on is we need our surroundings to be neat and free of excess. Things need to be where they are supposed to be and we are both very adamant about keeping things in order. That is good. It keeps us happy and it allows us to continue to be productive and creative and enjoy our life.
> 
> I went through a closet that I felt had some things that I no longer needed 'at hand'. I was able to sort things out fairly quickly and move what was taking up most of the large shelf into one plastic container that would go in my basement storage. It wasn't like throwing things out. If and when I needed the stuff it would be readily accessible (I mark each plastic container on the outside with a large index card taped in clear view) but it moved it out of a closet and left me with FOUR good sized empty boxes for storing other things that I use frequently. Good. I felt this was a major accomplishment that took under half an hour to do. You can see how maintaining things like this can be very helpful in the long run. Little bites at a time.
> 
> The rest of the day was spent visiting. Keith's mom came over for the afternoon and evening. It had been quite a while since I was a slave to finishing up some huge projects. I always like when she visits because we have such a nice time together. She brings her laptop and needlework and we sit and gab about things and play on Pinterest and embroider. All the while we are entertained by the cats, who love to visit with Grammy/Great-grammy, too. They are always full of antics and love to show off for her.
> 
> We eat really good, too. Having someone here is a good excuse to cook something decent. In the midst of my work-aholic-ism, I tend to just eat on the go. Many times I have just cereal for dinner, as I am too involved to want to stop and cook anything. But when mom is over, we always make something yummy, quick and good. Last night it was spaghetti. And then later, before we took her home, we went out for ice cream. It couldn't have been a better day.
> 
> I played with some of my beautiful silk thread and did some fun embroidery - just on a whim. Last weekend, I tried my hand at dying a small piece of linen with some of the beautiful Jacquard fabric dyes that I had purchased last year. It was fun, easy and I loved the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was about 5" square. I will be blogging more about dying fabrics in the future, as I have ideas for incorporating them into some new projects I am doing. I also understand the dyes are suitable for WOOD. That will be fun to experiment with as well.
> 
> Since the piece was small and I didn't want to make a huge "commitment" piece, I decided to just embroider some lavender on it. I don't know what I will do with it - maybe make a pretty sachet. But here is what I got done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> I plan on trying my hand at creating some smaller and pretty introductory embroidery kits to offer to people. There has been such a wonderful and positive response to my embroidery pieces, I think that others would enjoy if I made up little patterns and provided all-inclusive kits for a good price. I am going to start small and see where it goes and what interest it has. In the past two days, I already have orders for a couple of the "Baaa-bins" and sheep bowl set that I showed the other day. There are lots of people who still enjoy needlework and even though they may not be up for large and involved pieces like my "A Perfect World" piece, I think these smaller pieces may do well. Just something to think about . . .
> 
> I wanted to also mention that Keith added a new custom pattern option on our site for those of you who are interested. His SLDKC02 Custom "Home Sweet Home" pattern is now available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check it out on the link if interested. His custom patterns are doing extraordinarily well. We are very happy and appreciative about that.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I PROMISE to get moving on the patterns for the sheep as well as the gears. I still need to shoot the video on the rusting process as well. I am really excited about it and I think you will all be amazed at how simple it really is. I certainly was.
> 
> It is quite rainy this morning. We had storms last night and came home from ice cream through a torrential downpour. It is definitely 'springlike' - even if it is a little late. But it is green and lush and beautiful, too. So I don't really mind.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Mid-week already! Happy Wednesday to you all!


Oh, I have stack cut fabric before. Sandwich it between thin plywood and you are pretty good to go. I haven't done it in a while, but I think it worked fine. Let me know how you do.

Yes - so many of these different crafts overlap each other. I love that you are like me - willing and eager to try new things. I can't help but feel if we were neighbors, we would be the best of friends!

But for now, I am happy we are cyber-friends. Thanks for all your great ideas and support of my crazy ones! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

I suppose that I will never be accused of 'rushing through' things.

Even when I seem to get something done quickly, many times I wind up going back and making changes in order to improve on it. I think this can be a good thing, but sometimes I wonder if it is counter productive or not.

It is something that I can't really help. Often times, I will make something that is really good, and then either while I am writing the pattern for it or making additional pieces, I realize that there were somehow better and easier ways to do things. Once that thought is in my head, I can't in good consciousness NOT change things and do them the 'better way.'

Sometimes it is as simple as changing something on the instructions. Other times it involves re-building the project, as it is something that can be seen and new photographs are necessary to properly display the item. After all, people need to see what they are actually making or buying - that is part of the process.

This happened with my cute sheep bowl that I made over the weekend. Initially, I used a spiral, angled cut to make the center of the bowl drop down and lock into place. I actually cut THREE of these bowls before figuring out the proper angle. The first one was a total bust, with the central spiral pushing right through to the bottom. The angle wasn't sharp enough with the blade I used and the thickness of the wood to catch and hold the sides together. It went into the garbage.

For the second attempt, I added more of an angle. This time I added TOO MUCH and the drop on the bowl was so slight, it still almost sat flat. While I may keep that piece for myself, as it is about 3/4" deep and can hold smaller things, it certainly wasn't my vision of what the project could be.

Back to the saw . . .

On the third try, I was much happier. The bowl dropped down to a decent depth and I had the angle figured well. However, this time when I oiled the bowl to finish it, the angled sides were so smooth, it would sometimes collapse and it was difficult for me to keep it in position. That problem was solved when I added a couple of coats of spray shellac for finishing. The shellac gave the pieces a bit of 'tooth' and just enough grab to hold them into place. I was happy and posted the projects to my Etsy store to sell. I liked making the pieces and was happy with the great reception they received.

I immediately had orders for a couple of sets of sheep cards - including the bowls. But as I was making them, I still was a little concerned that the bowls would stay in place and not collapse after time. While it would be easy enough for the customers to pop them back into place, I worried that over time the wood would wear out or perhaps they would get broken. I decided on a "plan B" where instead of a continuous spiral ring that would lock into place, I would change the design to be five interlocking angled rings that would be glued together permanently. It would not only be more stable, but I fell would look better as well.

So back to the saw again. . .

But this time I was happy with the outcome.










The bowl on the left is the NEW version and the bowl on the right is the spiral. Not only does it look nicer, but it is more stable and gives more height and functionality to the piece as well. What added an extra day to the design process made what I feel is a vast improvement in the overall pattern/product. NOW I felt really GOOD about it.

Then I realized that I needed to photograph the bowl with the new design. I felt the difference was large enough to be noticed, and I also thought the finished product looked much better.

I took out my photo tent and not only did I re-take the photos on a white background, but I also decided to try it on black. I like the black much better, as I feel it really brings out the beautiful colors and makes a much more dynamic presentation. I hope you agree:










Yes - this took time. The entire process took another day at least. But the difference is that now I feel really good about both the pattern and the finished products going out the door. It is part of my makeup and it is what people have come to expect from me.

Yesterday Keith and I were looking at another scroll saw pattern site, and there was a design that posted that just made me shake my head. The design itself had many questionable areas (it was a 'portrait style' scroll saw design - one where you make a picture from a photo). From the photo alone, we could see how frustrating it would be to cut. There were so many areas of it that were just hanging on by a thread. I could only imagine the frustration for a sawyer who would attempt something like that.

On top of that, there was a disclaimer in the description that because it was an intermediate pattern, there were no written instructions included. I thought how (for lack of a better term) lazy the designer was not to even include basic instructions. To top it off, the pattern was about $8.00 USD. I just shake my head.

Oh, well - to each his own . . .

I may be slow, and I may be a bit too detailed in my instructions, but my goal has always been to explain things - no matter how simple or basic - so that ALL levels of craftspeople can understand, learn and accomplish. It some feel that I am being redundant - so be it. I would rather err on the side of offering too much information (that one can just skip if they feel the need to do so) than coming up short. But that is just me.

So for today, I am back on track. I am (once again) going to attempt to create the pattern packets for both these and the cool rusty cogs and gears that I showed you all earlier this week. While I may not be the fastest designer in the industry, I hope that you consider me one of the best. Remember - good things are worth waiting for. I hope in the long run that this will set me apart from the others. 

I am going to try to get that video done over the weekend as well. I think you will all be amazed as I was at the simplicity of making those gears look rusty. As I said before, both woodworkers and painters will appreciate this great process. I can see you using in on loads of projects.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Father's day is coming, and I hope you decide to MAKE something for your dad for the day. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. How about Kieth's 'Dad' plaque?










I bet that would be something he will love.

Happy Friday to you all! If I don't write - have a great weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I suppose that I will never be accused of 'rushing through' things.
> 
> Even when I seem to get something done quickly, many times I wind up going back and making changes in order to improve on it. I think this can be a good thing, but sometimes I wonder if it is counter productive or not.
> 
> It is something that I can't really help. Often times, I will make something that is really good, and then either while I am writing the pattern for it or making additional pieces, I realize that there were somehow better and easier ways to do things. Once that thought is in my head, I can't in good consciousness NOT change things and do them the 'better way.'
> 
> Sometimes it is as simple as changing something on the instructions. Other times it involves re-building the project, as it is something that can be seen and new photographs are necessary to properly display the item. After all, people need to see what they are actually making or buying - that is part of the process.
> 
> This happened with my cute sheep bowl that I made over the weekend. Initially, I used a spiral, angled cut to make the center of the bowl drop down and lock into place. I actually cut THREE of these bowls before figuring out the proper angle. The first one was a total bust, with the central spiral pushing right through to the bottom. The angle wasn't sharp enough with the blade I used and the thickness of the wood to catch and hold the sides together. It went into the garbage.
> 
> For the second attempt, I added more of an angle. This time I added TOO MUCH and the drop on the bowl was so slight, it still almost sat flat. While I may keep that piece for myself, as it is about 3/4" deep and can hold smaller things, it certainly wasn't my vision of what the project could be.
> 
> Back to the saw . . .
> 
> On the third try, I was much happier. The bowl dropped down to a decent depth and I had the angle figured well. However, this time when I oiled the bowl to finish it, the angled sides were so smooth, it would sometimes collapse and it was difficult for me to keep it in position. That problem was solved when I added a couple of coats of spray shellac for finishing. The shellac gave the pieces a bit of 'tooth' and just enough grab to hold them into place. I was happy and posted the projects to my Etsy store to sell. I liked making the pieces and was happy with the great reception they received.
> 
> I immediately had orders for a couple of sets of sheep cards - including the bowls. But as I was making them, I still was a little concerned that the bowls would stay in place and not collapse after time. While it would be easy enough for the customers to pop them back into place, I worried that over time the wood would wear out or perhaps they would get broken. I decided on a "plan B" where instead of a continuous spiral ring that would lock into place, I would change the design to be five interlocking angled rings that would be glued together permanently. It would not only be more stable, but I fell would look better as well.
> 
> So back to the saw again. . .
> 
> But this time I was happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowl on the left is the NEW version and the bowl on the right is the spiral. Not only does it look nicer, but it is more stable and gives more height and functionality to the piece as well. What added an extra day to the design process made what I feel is a vast improvement in the overall pattern/product. NOW I felt really GOOD about it.
> 
> Then I realized that I needed to photograph the bowl with the new design. I felt the difference was large enough to be noticed, and I also thought the finished product looked much better.
> 
> I took out my photo tent and not only did I re-take the photos on a white background, but I also decided to try it on black. I like the black much better, as I feel it really brings out the beautiful colors and makes a much more dynamic presentation. I hope you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - this took time. The entire process took another day at least. But the difference is that now I feel really good about both the pattern and the finished products going out the door. It is part of my makeup and it is what people have come to expect from me.
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I were looking at another scroll saw pattern site, and there was a design that posted that just made me shake my head. The design itself had many questionable areas (it was a 'portrait style' scroll saw design - one where you make a picture from a photo). From the photo alone, we could see how frustrating it would be to cut. There were so many areas of it that were just hanging on by a thread. I could only imagine the frustration for a sawyer who would attempt something like that.
> 
> On top of that, there was a disclaimer in the description that because it was an intermediate pattern, there were no written instructions included. I thought how (for lack of a better term) lazy the designer was not to even include basic instructions. To top it off, the pattern was about $8.00 USD. I just shake my head.
> 
> Oh, well - to each his own . . .
> 
> I may be slow, and I may be a bit too detailed in my instructions, but my goal has always been to explain things - no matter how simple or basic - so that ALL levels of craftspeople can understand, learn and accomplish. It some feel that I am being redundant - so be it. I would rather err on the side of offering too much information (that one can just skip if they feel the need to do so) than coming up short. But that is just me.
> 
> So for today, I am back on track. I am (once again) going to attempt to create the pattern packets for both these and the cool rusty cogs and gears that I showed you all earlier this week. While I may not be the fastest designer in the industry, I hope that you consider me one of the best. Remember - good things are worth waiting for. I hope in the long run that this will set me apart from the others.
> 
> I am going to try to get that video done over the weekend as well. I think you will all be amazed as I was at the simplicity of making those gears look rusty. As I said before, both woodworkers and painters will appreciate this great process. I can see you using in on loads of projects.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Father's day is coming, and I hope you decide to MAKE something for your dad for the day. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. How about Kieth's 'Dad' plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that would be something he will love.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! If I don't write - have a great weekend!


Your spiral basket looked great however, looking at both side by side, I agree the newer ones looks better. This is why you are a great designer and teacher! You aim for the best and show your customers how to get there.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I suppose that I will never be accused of 'rushing through' things.
> 
> Even when I seem to get something done quickly, many times I wind up going back and making changes in order to improve on it. I think this can be a good thing, but sometimes I wonder if it is counter productive or not.
> 
> It is something that I can't really help. Often times, I will make something that is really good, and then either while I am writing the pattern for it or making additional pieces, I realize that there were somehow better and easier ways to do things. Once that thought is in my head, I can't in good consciousness NOT change things and do them the 'better way.'
> 
> Sometimes it is as simple as changing something on the instructions. Other times it involves re-building the project, as it is something that can be seen and new photographs are necessary to properly display the item. After all, people need to see what they are actually making or buying - that is part of the process.
> 
> This happened with my cute sheep bowl that I made over the weekend. Initially, I used a spiral, angled cut to make the center of the bowl drop down and lock into place. I actually cut THREE of these bowls before figuring out the proper angle. The first one was a total bust, with the central spiral pushing right through to the bottom. The angle wasn't sharp enough with the blade I used and the thickness of the wood to catch and hold the sides together. It went into the garbage.
> 
> For the second attempt, I added more of an angle. This time I added TOO MUCH and the drop on the bowl was so slight, it still almost sat flat. While I may keep that piece for myself, as it is about 3/4" deep and can hold smaller things, it certainly wasn't my vision of what the project could be.
> 
> Back to the saw . . .
> 
> On the third try, I was much happier. The bowl dropped down to a decent depth and I had the angle figured well. However, this time when I oiled the bowl to finish it, the angled sides were so smooth, it would sometimes collapse and it was difficult for me to keep it in position. That problem was solved when I added a couple of coats of spray shellac for finishing. The shellac gave the pieces a bit of 'tooth' and just enough grab to hold them into place. I was happy and posted the projects to my Etsy store to sell. I liked making the pieces and was happy with the great reception they received.
> 
> I immediately had orders for a couple of sets of sheep cards - including the bowls. But as I was making them, I still was a little concerned that the bowls would stay in place and not collapse after time. While it would be easy enough for the customers to pop them back into place, I worried that over time the wood would wear out or perhaps they would get broken. I decided on a "plan B" where instead of a continuous spiral ring that would lock into place, I would change the design to be five interlocking angled rings that would be glued together permanently. It would not only be more stable, but I fell would look better as well.
> 
> So back to the saw again. . .
> 
> But this time I was happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowl on the left is the NEW version and the bowl on the right is the spiral. Not only does it look nicer, but it is more stable and gives more height and functionality to the piece as well. What added an extra day to the design process made what I feel is a vast improvement in the overall pattern/product. NOW I felt really GOOD about it.
> 
> Then I realized that I needed to photograph the bowl with the new design. I felt the difference was large enough to be noticed, and I also thought the finished product looked much better.
> 
> I took out my photo tent and not only did I re-take the photos on a white background, but I also decided to try it on black. I like the black much better, as I feel it really brings out the beautiful colors and makes a much more dynamic presentation. I hope you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - this took time. The entire process took another day at least. But the difference is that now I feel really good about both the pattern and the finished products going out the door. It is part of my makeup and it is what people have come to expect from me.
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I were looking at another scroll saw pattern site, and there was a design that posted that just made me shake my head. The design itself had many questionable areas (it was a 'portrait style' scroll saw design - one where you make a picture from a photo). From the photo alone, we could see how frustrating it would be to cut. There were so many areas of it that were just hanging on by a thread. I could only imagine the frustration for a sawyer who would attempt something like that.
> 
> On top of that, there was a disclaimer in the description that because it was an intermediate pattern, there were no written instructions included. I thought how (for lack of a better term) lazy the designer was not to even include basic instructions. To top it off, the pattern was about $8.00 USD. I just shake my head.
> 
> Oh, well - to each his own . . .
> 
> I may be slow, and I may be a bit too detailed in my instructions, but my goal has always been to explain things - no matter how simple or basic - so that ALL levels of craftspeople can understand, learn and accomplish. It some feel that I am being redundant - so be it. I would rather err on the side of offering too much information (that one can just skip if they feel the need to do so) than coming up short. But that is just me.
> 
> So for today, I am back on track. I am (once again) going to attempt to create the pattern packets for both these and the cool rusty cogs and gears that I showed you all earlier this week. While I may not be the fastest designer in the industry, I hope that you consider me one of the best. Remember - good things are worth waiting for. I hope in the long run that this will set me apart from the others.
> 
> I am going to try to get that video done over the weekend as well. I think you will all be amazed as I was at the simplicity of making those gears look rusty. As I said before, both woodworkers and painters will appreciate this great process. I can see you using in on loads of projects.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Father's day is coming, and I hope you decide to MAKE something for your dad for the day. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. How about Kieth's 'Dad' plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that would be something he will love.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! If I don't write - have a great weekend!


Looking really good, Sheila. Some times simpler is better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I suppose that I will never be accused of 'rushing through' things.
> 
> Even when I seem to get something done quickly, many times I wind up going back and making changes in order to improve on it. I think this can be a good thing, but sometimes I wonder if it is counter productive or not.
> 
> It is something that I can't really help. Often times, I will make something that is really good, and then either while I am writing the pattern for it or making additional pieces, I realize that there were somehow better and easier ways to do things. Once that thought is in my head, I can't in good consciousness NOT change things and do them the 'better way.'
> 
> Sometimes it is as simple as changing something on the instructions. Other times it involves re-building the project, as it is something that can be seen and new photographs are necessary to properly display the item. After all, people need to see what they are actually making or buying - that is part of the process.
> 
> This happened with my cute sheep bowl that I made over the weekend. Initially, I used a spiral, angled cut to make the center of the bowl drop down and lock into place. I actually cut THREE of these bowls before figuring out the proper angle. The first one was a total bust, with the central spiral pushing right through to the bottom. The angle wasn't sharp enough with the blade I used and the thickness of the wood to catch and hold the sides together. It went into the garbage.
> 
> For the second attempt, I added more of an angle. This time I added TOO MUCH and the drop on the bowl was so slight, it still almost sat flat. While I may keep that piece for myself, as it is about 3/4" deep and can hold smaller things, it certainly wasn't my vision of what the project could be.
> 
> Back to the saw . . .
> 
> On the third try, I was much happier. The bowl dropped down to a decent depth and I had the angle figured well. However, this time when I oiled the bowl to finish it, the angled sides were so smooth, it would sometimes collapse and it was difficult for me to keep it in position. That problem was solved when I added a couple of coats of spray shellac for finishing. The shellac gave the pieces a bit of 'tooth' and just enough grab to hold them into place. I was happy and posted the projects to my Etsy store to sell. I liked making the pieces and was happy with the great reception they received.
> 
> I immediately had orders for a couple of sets of sheep cards - including the bowls. But as I was making them, I still was a little concerned that the bowls would stay in place and not collapse after time. While it would be easy enough for the customers to pop them back into place, I worried that over time the wood would wear out or perhaps they would get broken. I decided on a "plan B" where instead of a continuous spiral ring that would lock into place, I would change the design to be five interlocking angled rings that would be glued together permanently. It would not only be more stable, but I fell would look better as well.
> 
> So back to the saw again. . .
> 
> But this time I was happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowl on the left is the NEW version and the bowl on the right is the spiral. Not only does it look nicer, but it is more stable and gives more height and functionality to the piece as well. What added an extra day to the design process made what I feel is a vast improvement in the overall pattern/product. NOW I felt really GOOD about it.
> 
> Then I realized that I needed to photograph the bowl with the new design. I felt the difference was large enough to be noticed, and I also thought the finished product looked much better.
> 
> I took out my photo tent and not only did I re-take the photos on a white background, but I also decided to try it on black. I like the black much better, as I feel it really brings out the beautiful colors and makes a much more dynamic presentation. I hope you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - this took time. The entire process took another day at least. But the difference is that now I feel really good about both the pattern and the finished products going out the door. It is part of my makeup and it is what people have come to expect from me.
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I were looking at another scroll saw pattern site, and there was a design that posted that just made me shake my head. The design itself had many questionable areas (it was a 'portrait style' scroll saw design - one where you make a picture from a photo). From the photo alone, we could see how frustrating it would be to cut. There were so many areas of it that were just hanging on by a thread. I could only imagine the frustration for a sawyer who would attempt something like that.
> 
> On top of that, there was a disclaimer in the description that because it was an intermediate pattern, there were no written instructions included. I thought how (for lack of a better term) lazy the designer was not to even include basic instructions. To top it off, the pattern was about $8.00 USD. I just shake my head.
> 
> Oh, well - to each his own . . .
> 
> I may be slow, and I may be a bit too detailed in my instructions, but my goal has always been to explain things - no matter how simple or basic - so that ALL levels of craftspeople can understand, learn and accomplish. It some feel that I am being redundant - so be it. I would rather err on the side of offering too much information (that one can just skip if they feel the need to do so) than coming up short. But that is just me.
> 
> So for today, I am back on track. I am (once again) going to attempt to create the pattern packets for both these and the cool rusty cogs and gears that I showed you all earlier this week. While I may not be the fastest designer in the industry, I hope that you consider me one of the best. Remember - good things are worth waiting for. I hope in the long run that this will set me apart from the others.
> 
> I am going to try to get that video done over the weekend as well. I think you will all be amazed as I was at the simplicity of making those gears look rusty. As I said before, both woodworkers and painters will appreciate this great process. I can see you using in on loads of projects.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Father's day is coming, and I hope you decide to MAKE something for your dad for the day. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. How about Kieth's 'Dad' plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that would be something he will love.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! If I don't write - have a great weekend!


Thank you, both! I am sorry I didn't answer right away but yesterday was so busy and today Keith was installing a new drive in my computer. I am transferring files now but hopefully will be done soon and get back to 'normal'.

I really like the revisions better too. Sometimes I feel like I am going so slow. But when I see the end result, I know it is for a good reason.

I wish you both a great weekend. I will catch up with you both soon. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I suppose that I will never be accused of 'rushing through' things.
> 
> Even when I seem to get something done quickly, many times I wind up going back and making changes in order to improve on it. I think this can be a good thing, but sometimes I wonder if it is counter productive or not.
> 
> It is something that I can't really help. Often times, I will make something that is really good, and then either while I am writing the pattern for it or making additional pieces, I realize that there were somehow better and easier ways to do things. Once that thought is in my head, I can't in good consciousness NOT change things and do them the 'better way.'
> 
> Sometimes it is as simple as changing something on the instructions. Other times it involves re-building the project, as it is something that can be seen and new photographs are necessary to properly display the item. After all, people need to see what they are actually making or buying - that is part of the process.
> 
> This happened with my cute sheep bowl that I made over the weekend. Initially, I used a spiral, angled cut to make the center of the bowl drop down and lock into place. I actually cut THREE of these bowls before figuring out the proper angle. The first one was a total bust, with the central spiral pushing right through to the bottom. The angle wasn't sharp enough with the blade I used and the thickness of the wood to catch and hold the sides together. It went into the garbage.
> 
> For the second attempt, I added more of an angle. This time I added TOO MUCH and the drop on the bowl was so slight, it still almost sat flat. While I may keep that piece for myself, as it is about 3/4" deep and can hold smaller things, it certainly wasn't my vision of what the project could be.
> 
> Back to the saw . . .
> 
> On the third try, I was much happier. The bowl dropped down to a decent depth and I had the angle figured well. However, this time when I oiled the bowl to finish it, the angled sides were so smooth, it would sometimes collapse and it was difficult for me to keep it in position. That problem was solved when I added a couple of coats of spray shellac for finishing. The shellac gave the pieces a bit of 'tooth' and just enough grab to hold them into place. I was happy and posted the projects to my Etsy store to sell. I liked making the pieces and was happy with the great reception they received.
> 
> I immediately had orders for a couple of sets of sheep cards - including the bowls. But as I was making them, I still was a little concerned that the bowls would stay in place and not collapse after time. While it would be easy enough for the customers to pop them back into place, I worried that over time the wood would wear out or perhaps they would get broken. I decided on a "plan B" where instead of a continuous spiral ring that would lock into place, I would change the design to be five interlocking angled rings that would be glued together permanently. It would not only be more stable, but I fell would look better as well.
> 
> So back to the saw again. . .
> 
> But this time I was happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowl on the left is the NEW version and the bowl on the right is the spiral. Not only does it look nicer, but it is more stable and gives more height and functionality to the piece as well. What added an extra day to the design process made what I feel is a vast improvement in the overall pattern/product. NOW I felt really GOOD about it.
> 
> Then I realized that I needed to photograph the bowl with the new design. I felt the difference was large enough to be noticed, and I also thought the finished product looked much better.
> 
> I took out my photo tent and not only did I re-take the photos on a white background, but I also decided to try it on black. I like the black much better, as I feel it really brings out the beautiful colors and makes a much more dynamic presentation. I hope you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - this took time. The entire process took another day at least. But the difference is that now I feel really good about both the pattern and the finished products going out the door. It is part of my makeup and it is what people have come to expect from me.
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I were looking at another scroll saw pattern site, and there was a design that posted that just made me shake my head. The design itself had many questionable areas (it was a 'portrait style' scroll saw design - one where you make a picture from a photo). From the photo alone, we could see how frustrating it would be to cut. There were so many areas of it that were just hanging on by a thread. I could only imagine the frustration for a sawyer who would attempt something like that.
> 
> On top of that, there was a disclaimer in the description that because it was an intermediate pattern, there were no written instructions included. I thought how (for lack of a better term) lazy the designer was not to even include basic instructions. To top it off, the pattern was about $8.00 USD. I just shake my head.
> 
> Oh, well - to each his own . . .
> 
> I may be slow, and I may be a bit too detailed in my instructions, but my goal has always been to explain things - no matter how simple or basic - so that ALL levels of craftspeople can understand, learn and accomplish. It some feel that I am being redundant - so be it. I would rather err on the side of offering too much information (that one can just skip if they feel the need to do so) than coming up short. But that is just me.
> 
> So for today, I am back on track. I am (once again) going to attempt to create the pattern packets for both these and the cool rusty cogs and gears that I showed you all earlier this week. While I may not be the fastest designer in the industry, I hope that you consider me one of the best. Remember - good things are worth waiting for. I hope in the long run that this will set me apart from the others.
> 
> I am going to try to get that video done over the weekend as well. I think you will all be amazed as I was at the simplicity of making those gears look rusty. As I said before, both woodworkers and painters will appreciate this great process. I can see you using in on loads of projects.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Father's day is coming, and I hope you decide to MAKE something for your dad for the day. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. How about Kieth's 'Dad' plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that would be something he will love.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! If I don't write - have a great weekend!


These are cute. My sis is a stitcher, but, I think she'd need one of these to be the size of a table top….lol…. she has a billion threads


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I suppose that I will never be accused of 'rushing through' things.
> 
> Even when I seem to get something done quickly, many times I wind up going back and making changes in order to improve on it. I think this can be a good thing, but sometimes I wonder if it is counter productive or not.
> 
> It is something that I can't really help. Often times, I will make something that is really good, and then either while I am writing the pattern for it or making additional pieces, I realize that there were somehow better and easier ways to do things. Once that thought is in my head, I can't in good consciousness NOT change things and do them the 'better way.'
> 
> Sometimes it is as simple as changing something on the instructions. Other times it involves re-building the project, as it is something that can be seen and new photographs are necessary to properly display the item. After all, people need to see what they are actually making or buying - that is part of the process.
> 
> This happened with my cute sheep bowl that I made over the weekend. Initially, I used a spiral, angled cut to make the center of the bowl drop down and lock into place. I actually cut THREE of these bowls before figuring out the proper angle. The first one was a total bust, with the central spiral pushing right through to the bottom. The angle wasn't sharp enough with the blade I used and the thickness of the wood to catch and hold the sides together. It went into the garbage.
> 
> For the second attempt, I added more of an angle. This time I added TOO MUCH and the drop on the bowl was so slight, it still almost sat flat. While I may keep that piece for myself, as it is about 3/4" deep and can hold smaller things, it certainly wasn't my vision of what the project could be.
> 
> Back to the saw . . .
> 
> On the third try, I was much happier. The bowl dropped down to a decent depth and I had the angle figured well. However, this time when I oiled the bowl to finish it, the angled sides were so smooth, it would sometimes collapse and it was difficult for me to keep it in position. That problem was solved when I added a couple of coats of spray shellac for finishing. The shellac gave the pieces a bit of 'tooth' and just enough grab to hold them into place. I was happy and posted the projects to my Etsy store to sell. I liked making the pieces and was happy with the great reception they received.
> 
> I immediately had orders for a couple of sets of sheep cards - including the bowls. But as I was making them, I still was a little concerned that the bowls would stay in place and not collapse after time. While it would be easy enough for the customers to pop them back into place, I worried that over time the wood would wear out or perhaps they would get broken. I decided on a "plan B" where instead of a continuous spiral ring that would lock into place, I would change the design to be five interlocking angled rings that would be glued together permanently. It would not only be more stable, but I fell would look better as well.
> 
> So back to the saw again. . .
> 
> But this time I was happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowl on the left is the NEW version and the bowl on the right is the spiral. Not only does it look nicer, but it is more stable and gives more height and functionality to the piece as well. What added an extra day to the design process made what I feel is a vast improvement in the overall pattern/product. NOW I felt really GOOD about it.
> 
> Then I realized that I needed to photograph the bowl with the new design. I felt the difference was large enough to be noticed, and I also thought the finished product looked much better.
> 
> I took out my photo tent and not only did I re-take the photos on a white background, but I also decided to try it on black. I like the black much better, as I feel it really brings out the beautiful colors and makes a much more dynamic presentation. I hope you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - this took time. The entire process took another day at least. But the difference is that now I feel really good about both the pattern and the finished products going out the door. It is part of my makeup and it is what people have come to expect from me.
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I were looking at another scroll saw pattern site, and there was a design that posted that just made me shake my head. The design itself had many questionable areas (it was a 'portrait style' scroll saw design - one where you make a picture from a photo). From the photo alone, we could see how frustrating it would be to cut. There were so many areas of it that were just hanging on by a thread. I could only imagine the frustration for a sawyer who would attempt something like that.
> 
> On top of that, there was a disclaimer in the description that because it was an intermediate pattern, there were no written instructions included. I thought how (for lack of a better term) lazy the designer was not to even include basic instructions. To top it off, the pattern was about $8.00 USD. I just shake my head.
> 
> Oh, well - to each his own . . .
> 
> I may be slow, and I may be a bit too detailed in my instructions, but my goal has always been to explain things - no matter how simple or basic - so that ALL levels of craftspeople can understand, learn and accomplish. It some feel that I am being redundant - so be it. I would rather err on the side of offering too much information (that one can just skip if they feel the need to do so) than coming up short. But that is just me.
> 
> So for today, I am back on track. I am (once again) going to attempt to create the pattern packets for both these and the cool rusty cogs and gears that I showed you all earlier this week. While I may not be the fastest designer in the industry, I hope that you consider me one of the best. Remember - good things are worth waiting for. I hope in the long run that this will set me apart from the others.
> 
> I am going to try to get that video done over the weekend as well. I think you will all be amazed as I was at the simplicity of making those gears look rusty. As I said before, both woodworkers and painters will appreciate this great process. I can see you using in on loads of projects.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Father's day is coming, and I hope you decide to MAKE something for your dad for the day. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. How about Kieth's 'Dad' plaque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that would be something he will love.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! If I don't write - have a great weekend!


Me too, Roger but I am using mine for my "current" project threads. I never use more than about 20 threads on one project (usually a bit less than that) and it is a cool way to keep them out and have them handy. 

Loved the wedding box you posted! It is awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Very Cool Effects!*

Another beautiful week is beginning.

The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?

What a way to start a week!

We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.

The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)

The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!

Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.

Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.

Here is what I created this weekend:










Now isn't that awesome?!?

The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.

I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:










But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?










A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!

The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!










This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)

I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.

Of course though, it is also a candle tray:










I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!

Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.

I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.

Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.

That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done! 

I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!










Happy creating to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I needed a shot of your uplifting optimism today. Our weather has been hot and wet so my COPD is making life miserable. Took out the trash yesterday and couldn't do anything else except puff on an inhaler. Haven't been able to get to the shop as hadn't installed the a/c and sure couldn't work in this weather so guess I am suffering from withdrawals.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


You know, Kepy - that is why I like winter so much. I HATE humidity and it sucks the life out of me! Living here in Atlantic Canada is great. Even on the warm days (I am about a kilometer from the ocean) all I have to do is drive to the shore and it is MUCH cooler and MUCH less humidity. I find it funny how people complain of "humid" days here. Even on the worst humid day, Nova Scotia has NOTHING on Chicago! Those oppressive 90+ degree days with 97% humidity are not missed by me! I would rather be shoveling snow.

I hope it stays like this. Sweater or light jacket in the morning and warm, glorious days. Life is good!

I hope you find some relief soon! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Looking forward to that video. This rusty technique looks great. Both gears look wonderful. I love Jatoba - beautiful wood. I think your tree topper idea will look really cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Good afternoon, Anna:
Yes - I know you will love this technique. So much fun and really and truly "goof-proof" (I promise!) I will try to get it up there on my YouTube channel in the next couple of days. 

Have a great one! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


I think I seen that squid move..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


He is my new best friend! I like him a lot!


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


The rust effect is most impressive, I will have to follow up on the link you added to check out its application and suitability characteristics foe external surfaces.

Would make a great Vault door Project or Metalised effect finish


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Very Cool Effects!*
> 
> Another beautiful week is beginning.
> 
> The sun has just come up, revealing a crystal clear blue sky. There is dew on the grass and cars and the birds are happily chirping. A light breeze is whispering through the tree tops and you can still feel the crispness from the night air. How could it be any more "perfect"?
> 
> What a way to start a week!
> 
> We've had several days like this now, and I think that Mother Nature is perhaps making up for the long, harsh winter we experienced here. To me, it seems more like April than June, but I love this weather and I don't mind that it is cooler one single bit. Everything is green and lush and it can't help but put you in a good and productive mood.
> 
> The weekend was awesome. We started out Friday by going to the theater to see a movie (Spy) and it was really funny. I don't think you can ever laugh too much these days, and it was nice to get out and take a ride along the shore in Keith's Miata with the top down. (By the way - they are starting my car this week for those who asked! I should have it back SOON! I can't wait!)
> 
> The rest of the weekend was lovely as well. I did a lot of stuff around our little place here (cleaned windows and screens, FINALLY brought out my summer clothes, etc.) and it all put me in a wonderful mood. Yes - life is good! There isn't a day that goes by when I am not thinking that!
> 
> Yesterday though, I finally got some cool creating done. I feel as if I have been a bit slow on doing my newer patterns, but there is always lots of day to day things that keep me busy. Working from home means lots of things need to be woven into our day and that is just part of the process.
> 
> Once again however I am totally amazed by the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics. The more I use them, the more I feel that they will be a great fit for not only painters, but woodworking crafters as well. I still plan to do a video with this process, and hopefully I will get it done this week. This process HONESTLY takes very little or no painting skill and is FUN and FAST and the result is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Here is what I created this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that awesome?!?
> 
> The gear on the left is done using the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics and the gear on the right is natural wood (jatoba). I really love how both turned out.
> 
> I am thinking of using one of the gears with my embroidered octopus for the topper of my little all season tree. It would go perfectly as a backdrop for the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the 'original' function for this large, rusty-looking gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A candle tray, of course! This one is painted with a faux rust finish using the DecoArt products. It honestly took under half an hour to create. It was fun and stress free and EASY! I finished it off with some hot-fix nail heads from Rhinestone Canada that really added an authentic look. Don't you think? I love their products and as I have been looking around the web, their prices (and quality) are truly the best I can find. Once you try hot-fix stones and nail heads, you will never want to glue anything again!
> 
> The other gear is cut from 1/2" solid jatoba. Wow! That is one dense piece of wood! But patience (and a little technique) paid off because the result is simply BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is a great argument of why you would NOT want to paint wood! (The other piece by the way was cut from cheap poplar)
> 
> I used some shiny brass nail heads to accent it and it looks just wonderful. Wouldn't this be a classy plaque for a place with a nautical theme? I kept the design simple on purpose because of the density and hardness of the wood, but I think I made a good choice.
> 
> Of course though, it is also a candle tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it just as lovely as the rusty one. I can't really decide which one I like better. I am glad I have BOTH - one for the tree and one for the table!
> 
> Either way, this just goes to show that you don't have to do big and complicated to have a good design. With all the rage of Steampunk and nautical things, I would think that this would be a great hit as gift ware or for sales in shows. I hope you agree.
> 
> I promise to get that video done soon. With the nice weather, it seemed that everyone in our neighborhood had machines going all weekend and the sound of mowers, weed trimmers and log splitters were heard all weekend long. It is hard to shoot a video with all that background noise. I hope to have some 'quiet time' this week so I can show you just how simple this process is.
> 
> Of course, I am working on the patterns for these as well as for the gears I showed last week. (And the sheep 'Baaa-Bins' as well!) I had several sets ordered last week and I was in production mode instead of writing mode. But we should be doing a site update by mid-week and I hope to have them up by then. It will be a busy week ahead.
> 
> That will be all for today. I hope you all are having a beautiful day as I am here. While I love the winter, it is wonderful and refreshing to have it bright and warm and sunny outside. Now the trouble is staying in and getting WORK done!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy creating to you all!


Give it a try, Rob and let me know how you do. I don't know how it will weather, though. Even though it is permanent, it may not be suitable for outdoor use.

I would think that prepping is the most important thing. Maybe if you undercoat it with something that is waterproof, it will be good for the base and stand up to the elements better. 

I hope all goes well.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Talented Friends*

Since I am in the midst of writing up patterns and doing things of that nature, I decided to share some great things about some of my very talented friends today. I am fortunate in what I do that I come across so many others with such amazing ideas. I always find so many wonderful and inspiring ideas from my friends, and I hope that they inspire you as well.

First off, I wanted to let you know that Steve Good has a new Ebook out. Steve has a great site called "Scrollsaw Workshop" and he offers a free pattern nearly every day. I honestly don't know how he does it! I have been following him for over five years and his patterns are always really nice and fun to do. Steve GIVES his patterns out to scrollers, and he has really helped grow the scrolling community. He has hundreds of patterns on his site and they are all available for instant download.

His new book, Wooden Vases on the Scrollsaw 2, is a follow up book to his popular book of the same name (Wooden Vases on the Scrollsaw). While he does charge for these two books, they are well worth the money. After all - for all the time and energy and talent he puts into them, they are really a great bargain. You can read more about them here: [URL]http://www.stevedgood.com/woodenvases.html










If you are not into making vases, I hope you go visit his Blogspot page and sign up for his daily posts. They can be delivered right to your email box and there are always links for the latest free downloads. (There are archives for all the previous patterns as well!) Look around and enjoy all the posts and videos. I think whether you are new to scrolling or a seasoned scroller, you will find something you like.

I also encourage you to consider donating to Steve if you enjoy his site and posts. After all the hard work and time he puts into helping others, it is only right to give back and help him keep doing what he loves to do. He is a great asset to the scrolling community and those who love scrolling.

My other friend I wanted to tell you about is Carl Sherry.

Carl is a wood turner and lives in Kaneohe, Hawaii. I met Carl through facebook and I immediately fell in love with his happy demeanor and amazing talent. I can't really tell you how many years ago we met, but it seems that his Facebook was always waiting for me at the top of my news feed when I got up in the morning. Since we are 8 time zones away, when I was getting up for the day, Carl was always signing off for the day just as I was signing on. It got into a habit to greet each other in passing, and we became friends that way.

Carl sends photos of his daily work to my email and I love to see what he is making. His bowls and wood turnings are incredible, and he sells them at the Nohea Gallery in his area.

On Friday, he sent the photo of this beautiful bowl:










I commented back to him on its beauty and he informed me that on Friday, the Governor of Hawaii came into the shop and purchased the bowl. I thought that was wonderful in itself, but Carl further told me that the reason for the purchase was that the governor was going to present it to the Emperor of Japan next month! Isn't that just so COOL?! What an incredible and well-deserved honor!

I am so proud of my friend and I wanted to share this with those of you who make crafts. I know that at times things can be discouraging, but when I hear stories such as this, I want to let you know because you just never know when success will come to you. It can be when you least expect it.

Congratulations to both Carl and Steve for their wonderful contributions to our woodworking communities. I hope that their stories inspire you as much as they do me.

As for today, I will be writing. I had to do some orders yesterday and also some work on my patterns. I hope to get the new ones posted to the site in the next day or so, as well as the video I have been promising. Perhaps I will have some quiet time today to get it done.

It is a bit overcast today, and cool again. It looks like it will rain. But that is OK because I have so much to do here today, I doubt if I will even go out.

I wish you all a wonderfully creative day! May you find something creative that also makes you happy. And remember to support your local craftspeople!

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Talented Friends*
> 
> Since I am in the midst of writing up patterns and doing things of that nature, I decided to share some great things about some of my very talented friends today. I am fortunate in what I do that I come across so many others with such amazing ideas. I always find so many wonderful and inspiring ideas from my friends, and I hope that they inspire you as well.
> 
> First off, I wanted to let you know that Steve Good has a new Ebook out. Steve has a great site called "Scrollsaw Workshop" and he offers a free pattern nearly every day. I honestly don't know how he does it! I have been following him for over five years and his patterns are always really nice and fun to do. Steve GIVES his patterns out to scrollers, and he has really helped grow the scrolling community. He has hundreds of patterns on his site and they are all available for instant download.
> 
> His new book, Wooden Vases on the Scrollsaw 2, is a follow up book to his popular book of the same name (Wooden Vases on the Scrollsaw). While he does charge for these two books, they are well worth the money. After all - for all the time and energy and talent he puts into them, they are really a great bargain. You can read more about them here: [URL]http://www.stevedgood.com/woodenvases.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not into making vases, I hope you go visit his Blogspot page and sign up for his daily posts. They can be delivered right to your email box and there are always links for the latest free downloads. (There are archives for all the previous patterns as well!) Look around and enjoy all the posts and videos. I think whether you are new to scrolling or a seasoned scroller, you will find something you like.
> 
> I also encourage you to consider donating to Steve if you enjoy his site and posts. After all the hard work and time he puts into helping others, it is only right to give back and help him keep doing what he loves to do. He is a great asset to the scrolling community and those who love scrolling.
> 
> My other friend I wanted to tell you about is Carl Sherry.
> 
> Carl is a wood turner and lives in Kaneohe, Hawaii. I met Carl through facebook and I immediately fell in love with his happy demeanor and amazing talent. I can't really tell you how many years ago we met, but it seems that his Facebook was always waiting for me at the top of my news feed when I got up in the morning. Since we are 8 time zones away, when I was getting up for the day, Carl was always signing off for the day just as I was signing on. It got into a habit to greet each other in passing, and we became friends that way.
> 
> Carl sends photos of his daily work to my email and I love to see what he is making. His bowls and wood turnings are incredible, and he sells them at the Nohea Gallery in his area.
> 
> On Friday, he sent the photo of this beautiful bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commented back to him on its beauty and he informed me that on Friday, the Governor of Hawaii came into the shop and purchased the bowl. I thought that was wonderful in itself, but Carl further told me that the reason for the purchase was that the governor was going to present it to the Emperor of Japan next month! Isn't that just so COOL?! What an incredible and well-deserved honor!
> 
> I am so proud of my friend and I wanted to share this with those of you who make crafts. I know that at times things can be discouraging, but when I hear stories such as this, I want to let you know because you just never know when success will come to you. It can be when you least expect it.
> 
> Congratulations to both Carl and Steve for their wonderful contributions to our woodworking communities. I hope that their stories inspire you as much as they do me.
> 
> As for today, I will be writing. I had to do some orders yesterday and also some work on my patterns. I hope to get the new ones posted to the site in the next day or so, as well as the video I have been promising. Perhaps I will have some quiet time today to get it done.
> 
> It is a bit overcast today, and cool again. It looks like it will rain. But that is OK because I have so much to do here today, I doubt if I will even go out.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative day! May you find something creative that also makes you happy. And remember to support your local craftspeople!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Steve's vase patterns are great. I've got his first book and will definitely be investing in his second.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Faux Rust Video Posted*

I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.

As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.

In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)










Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.

Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.

You can watch the video here:






or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w

There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Faux Rust Video Posted*
> 
> I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.
> 
> As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.
> 
> In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.
> 
> You can watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w
> 
> There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Just watched your video Sheila. Very well done. A great technique and it looks so easy! When you put the blue layer on one of the gears I could not imagine it looking like rust but it turned out beautifully.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Faux Rust Video Posted*
> 
> I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.
> 
> As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.
> 
> In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.
> 
> You can watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w
> 
> There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Yes - It gave it a deeper, blacker look than the grey based gear. It has that hint of 'bluish' undertone that looks wonderful. These are subtle differences. Even though they look distinctly different when the base coats are applied, the top coats kind of pull everything together so they look good as a 'set', yet have some individual differences. 

I am glad you like the variations and the video. 

Sheila


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

scrollgirl said:


> *Faux Rust Video Posted*
> 
> I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.
> 
> As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.
> 
> In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.
> 
> You can watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w
> 
> There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


We share the "like" for rust. Your videos are very good and instead of using your method, I use metal coatings from 
http://www.sculptnouveau.com/ They have free videos to learn. To make "rust" Brush on "Iron b" spritz/spary a patina = Rust I love their product.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Faux Rust Video Posted*
> 
> I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.
> 
> As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.
> 
> In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.
> 
> You can watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w
> 
> There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you for your link. Yes - it is always good to have alternatives for different products. I will certainly go and watch the videos. 

Have a great weekend.

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Faux Rust Video Posted*
> 
> I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.
> 
> As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.
> 
> In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.
> 
> You can watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w
> 
> There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hello again Sheila.

First up I must commend you on the video,very professionaly presented.
I inspired me to got get some DecoArt gear and have a test run.
I went looking around on the net for their products and checked out available here in Brisbane, no retailers around my area unfortunately.
There has got to be a supplier hidden away somewhere so I will continue looking!

Desert_woodworkers post will be a stop off as well, thank you !


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Faux Rust Video Posted*
> 
> I always find it funny that it takes hours to create a video that is only minutes long. While the process isn't difficult, like many things there is a learning curve and it can take a bit longer than expected to achieve the desired results.
> 
> As with anything, I need to go through the process several times so that I am familiar. My problem is that it is months between videos and sometimes I forget how I did certain things or some of the processing steps. Once it is completed, I am usually pretty happy with the results, and I vow to do more, but sometimes life gets in the way and I don't do another one for quite a while. Hopefully that will change soon.
> 
> In any case, I did get the video on the process for the Faux Rusty Gears completed yesterday. (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the beginning of it, I was nervous, once I got to teaching I felt much better and I did OK. At least it is a good starting point for you all to learn the process. It came out to be about half an hour long, and I hope that it helps you all understand the easy process of this really amazing look that the DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylics give these gears. I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Today I am finishing up the three new patterns that I have been working on and getting them up on the site. I also plan to send out a newsletter to subscribers, so watch for it in your emails. It is another busy and beautiful day here, and one I am sure I will enjoy.
> 
> You can watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to my YouTube channel to see it here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcbpjDGSRfyC0l4s7eF59w
> 
> There are many other videos that both painters and woodworkers will enjoy and learn from. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi, Rob:
I am glad you like the video. I looked up to see about getting DecoArt products in the UK and I came up with this:

http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/advancedsearchresults.aspx?query=decoart-media

I don't know if you ever ordered from them, but it may be worth a shot.  Please keep me informed as to how you do with the process. I love seeing others' work and I would love to hear your thoughts on the paint.

You can also try this:

http://www.thecraftbarn.co.uk/colour-texture/paints/decoart-mixed-media-range/mixed-media-paints.html

I hope this helps. 

Thanks for your kind comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Busy Weekend Ahead!*

Yesterday was a good day. Not only was the weather near-perfect with a blue sky and warm air, but lots was accomplished and several positive things happened as well. I couldn't ask for more.

I spent the morning working on my new patterns for the website. We are planning an update to be completed by later on today and I will be sending out a newsletter then as well. I feel good about that because I have three new patterns that I will be sharing, and Keith has added four since our last newsletter. We like to keep things fresh for our customers and hope we give them lots of nice choices for creating many types of designs.

My three designs are the ones I have shown you here in my blog. They include my rusty gears (the ones that I did the video on) - SLD502 Gears and Cogs Scroll Saw Pattern 










As well as the matching candle trays pattern (SLD503 - Gear and Cog Candle Tray)










I am also adding in a set of pre-cut gears for my painting friends. They will come in SMALL and LARGE and there will be 10 wooden gears in each set. The products will be available on the Painting Surfaces page later on today as well as in my Etsy Shop.

I will also offer the SLD503 Wooden Sheep Bowl and Baaa-Bins pattern on my site as well.










The finished bowl and "Baaa-bin" sets are available at my Etsy store as well. I have sold several sets already.

You may wonder why I would have an Etsy store when I have a full website. But I find that it is another good way to get my name 'out there'. I find that I do well there with the surfaces and finished items and it attracts a different kind of customer than the site may attract. Our site is for the most part patterns, as I find I am having most of the success from my Etsy store selling surfaces and kits. I am keeping the Etsy place small, but I am trying to keep it current with the new items and it gets a bit of 'different' exposure there. I will let you know how things work out with that, but so far I am encouraged.

Keith also has some new things for the update. In addition to his SLDK590 - Touched by God plaque,










he has the new Custom Home Sweet Home Plaque Patterns (SLDKC02)










and a new wildlife Wolf Napkin Holder pattern (SLDK591)










I suppose that is a lot of new things for a couple of weeks' work.  Everything should be posted by tonight, as I am finishing up things today as well as the newsletter.

We spent the afternoon doing errands in Yarmouth. We had a couple of things to get and with the day being so lovely, we thought it would be a great time to get away. While it took most of the afternoon, it was a wonderful drive and very refreshing to get out for a bit. We took Keith's Miata and drove with the top down along the ocean. After being in so much this winter, I really have come to appreciate beautiful days like this. It was sunny and warm and the smell of the ocean air was fresh and invigorating. It is hard not to be happy living in such a lovely place. We had a quick lunch outside and made a couple of stops and it made for a wonderful day.

On a final note for the day, I am happy to say that my car is finally getting its work done. I knew there would be a bit of a wait when I brought it to Halifax six weeks ago, but I must admit, I was getting 'antsy'. After being housebound all winter, I just can't wait to be able to get out on my own and drive. I hate having to ask for rides and I truly look forward to having my own wheels back.

The shop is going to be sending me photos every day. That will be exciting to see. Yesterday they concentrated on removing the vinyl stripes that were on the car. It is somewhat

intimidating to see it being sanded and worked on, but I know the results will be amazing:























































I am told it will take about a week to complete. I will be sent photos every day and will continue to share them if you like. It is kind of fun to see.

So that is it for now. If you are interested in any of the patterns or surfaces, please check back later on. I should have everything posted tonight, as well as a newsletter delivered to all of you who are on our mailing list. That will have details and links for you all.

I wish you a great weekend. I just got a call from our great friends to spend tomorrow at their camp. It is supposed to be a beautiful day. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there too!

Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy all the wonderful things that this life offers!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Weekend Ahead!*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Not only was the weather near-perfect with a blue sky and warm air, but lots was accomplished and several positive things happened as well. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> I spent the morning working on my new patterns for the website. We are planning an update to be completed by later on today and I will be sending out a newsletter then as well. I feel good about that because I have three new patterns that I will be sharing, and Keith has added four since our last newsletter. We like to keep things fresh for our customers and hope we give them lots of nice choices for creating many types of designs.
> 
> My three designs are the ones I have shown you here in my blog. They include my rusty gears (the ones that I did the video on) - SLD502 Gears and Cogs Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the matching candle trays pattern (SLD503 - Gear and Cog Candle Tray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also adding in a set of pre-cut gears for my painting friends. They will come in SMALL and LARGE and there will be 10 wooden gears in each set. The products will be available on the Painting Surfaces page later on today as well as in my Etsy Shop.
> 
> I will also offer the SLD503 Wooden Sheep Bowl and Baaa-Bins pattern on my site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bowl and "Baaa-bin" sets are available at my Etsy store as well. I have sold several sets already.
> 
> You may wonder why I would have an Etsy store when I have a full website. But I find that it is another good way to get my name 'out there'. I find that I do well there with the surfaces and finished items and it attracts a different kind of customer than the site may attract. Our site is for the most part patterns, as I find I am having most of the success from my Etsy store selling surfaces and kits. I am keeping the Etsy place small, but I am trying to keep it current with the new items and it gets a bit of 'different' exposure there. I will let you know how things work out with that, but so far I am encouraged.
> 
> Keith also has some new things for the update. In addition to his SLDK590 - Touched by God plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has the new Custom Home Sweet Home Plaque Patterns (SLDKC02)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a new wildlife Wolf Napkin Holder pattern (SLDK591)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that is a lot of new things for a couple of weeks' work.  Everything should be posted by tonight, as I am finishing up things today as well as the newsletter.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing errands in Yarmouth. We had a couple of things to get and with the day being so lovely, we thought it would be a great time to get away. While it took most of the afternoon, it was a wonderful drive and very refreshing to get out for a bit. We took Keith's Miata and drove with the top down along the ocean. After being in so much this winter, I really have come to appreciate beautiful days like this. It was sunny and warm and the smell of the ocean air was fresh and invigorating. It is hard not to be happy living in such a lovely place. We had a quick lunch outside and made a couple of stops and it made for a wonderful day.
> 
> On a final note for the day, I am happy to say that my car is finally getting its work done. I knew there would be a bit of a wait when I brought it to Halifax six weeks ago, but I must admit, I was getting 'antsy'. After being housebound all winter, I just can't wait to be able to get out on my own and drive. I hate having to ask for rides and I truly look forward to having my own wheels back.
> 
> The shop is going to be sending me photos every day. That will be exciting to see. Yesterday they concentrated on removing the vinyl stripes that were on the car. It is somewhat
> 
> intimidating to see it being sanded and worked on, but I know the results will be amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am told it will take about a week to complete. I will be sent photos every day and will continue to share them if you like. It is kind of fun to see.
> 
> So that is it for now. If you are interested in any of the patterns or surfaces, please check back later on. I should have everything posted tonight, as well as a newsletter delivered to all of you who are on our mailing list. That will have details and links for you all.
> 
> I wish you a great weekend. I just got a call from our great friends to spend tomorrow at their camp. It is supposed to be a beautiful day. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there too!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy all the wonderful things that this life offers!


So you are not going to scroll a custom hood ornament for your car???
Just kidding . . .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Weekend Ahead!*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Not only was the weather near-perfect with a blue sky and warm air, but lots was accomplished and several positive things happened as well. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> I spent the morning working on my new patterns for the website. We are planning an update to be completed by later on today and I will be sending out a newsletter then as well. I feel good about that because I have three new patterns that I will be sharing, and Keith has added four since our last newsletter. We like to keep things fresh for our customers and hope we give them lots of nice choices for creating many types of designs.
> 
> My three designs are the ones I have shown you here in my blog. They include my rusty gears (the ones that I did the video on) - SLD502 Gears and Cogs Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the matching candle trays pattern (SLD503 - Gear and Cog Candle Tray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also adding in a set of pre-cut gears for my painting friends. They will come in SMALL and LARGE and there will be 10 wooden gears in each set. The products will be available on the Painting Surfaces page later on today as well as in my Etsy Shop.
> 
> I will also offer the SLD503 Wooden Sheep Bowl and Baaa-Bins pattern on my site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bowl and "Baaa-bin" sets are available at my Etsy store as well. I have sold several sets already.
> 
> You may wonder why I would have an Etsy store when I have a full website. But I find that it is another good way to get my name 'out there'. I find that I do well there with the surfaces and finished items and it attracts a different kind of customer than the site may attract. Our site is for the most part patterns, as I find I am having most of the success from my Etsy store selling surfaces and kits. I am keeping the Etsy place small, but I am trying to keep it current with the new items and it gets a bit of 'different' exposure there. I will let you know how things work out with that, but so far I am encouraged.
> 
> Keith also has some new things for the update. In addition to his SLDK590 - Touched by God plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has the new Custom Home Sweet Home Plaque Patterns (SLDKC02)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a new wildlife Wolf Napkin Holder pattern (SLDK591)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that is a lot of new things for a couple of weeks' work.  Everything should be posted by tonight, as I am finishing up things today as well as the newsletter.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing errands in Yarmouth. We had a couple of things to get and with the day being so lovely, we thought it would be a great time to get away. While it took most of the afternoon, it was a wonderful drive and very refreshing to get out for a bit. We took Keith's Miata and drove with the top down along the ocean. After being in so much this winter, I really have come to appreciate beautiful days like this. It was sunny and warm and the smell of the ocean air was fresh and invigorating. It is hard not to be happy living in such a lovely place. We had a quick lunch outside and made a couple of stops and it made for a wonderful day.
> 
> On a final note for the day, I am happy to say that my car is finally getting its work done. I knew there would be a bit of a wait when I brought it to Halifax six weeks ago, but I must admit, I was getting 'antsy'. After being housebound all winter, I just can't wait to be able to get out on my own and drive. I hate having to ask for rides and I truly look forward to having my own wheels back.
> 
> The shop is going to be sending me photos every day. That will be exciting to see. Yesterday they concentrated on removing the vinyl stripes that were on the car. It is somewhat
> 
> intimidating to see it being sanded and worked on, but I know the results will be amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am told it will take about a week to complete. I will be sent photos every day and will continue to share them if you like. It is kind of fun to see.
> 
> So that is it for now. If you are interested in any of the patterns or surfaces, please check back later on. I should have everything posted tonight, as well as a newsletter delivered to all of you who are on our mailing list. That will have details and links for you all.
> 
> I wish you a great weekend. I just got a call from our great friends to spend tomorrow at their camp. It is supposed to be a beautiful day. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there too!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy all the wonderful things that this life offers!


It would be a CAT, you know!  But I am not sure the Mustang purists would understand! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Weekend Ahead!*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Not only was the weather near-perfect with a blue sky and warm air, but lots was accomplished and several positive things happened as well. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> I spent the morning working on my new patterns for the website. We are planning an update to be completed by later on today and I will be sending out a newsletter then as well. I feel good about that because I have three new patterns that I will be sharing, and Keith has added four since our last newsletter. We like to keep things fresh for our customers and hope we give them lots of nice choices for creating many types of designs.
> 
> My three designs are the ones I have shown you here in my blog. They include my rusty gears (the ones that I did the video on) - SLD502 Gears and Cogs Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the matching candle trays pattern (SLD503 - Gear and Cog Candle Tray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also adding in a set of pre-cut gears for my painting friends. They will come in SMALL and LARGE and there will be 10 wooden gears in each set. The products will be available on the Painting Surfaces page later on today as well as in my Etsy Shop.
> 
> I will also offer the SLD503 Wooden Sheep Bowl and Baaa-Bins pattern on my site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bowl and "Baaa-bin" sets are available at my Etsy store as well. I have sold several sets already.
> 
> You may wonder why I would have an Etsy store when I have a full website. But I find that it is another good way to get my name 'out there'. I find that I do well there with the surfaces and finished items and it attracts a different kind of customer than the site may attract. Our site is for the most part patterns, as I find I am having most of the success from my Etsy store selling surfaces and kits. I am keeping the Etsy place small, but I am trying to keep it current with the new items and it gets a bit of 'different' exposure there. I will let you know how things work out with that, but so far I am encouraged.
> 
> Keith also has some new things for the update. In addition to his SLDK590 - Touched by God plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has the new Custom Home Sweet Home Plaque Patterns (SLDKC02)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a new wildlife Wolf Napkin Holder pattern (SLDK591)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that is a lot of new things for a couple of weeks' work.  Everything should be posted by tonight, as I am finishing up things today as well as the newsletter.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing errands in Yarmouth. We had a couple of things to get and with the day being so lovely, we thought it would be a great time to get away. While it took most of the afternoon, it was a wonderful drive and very refreshing to get out for a bit. We took Keith's Miata and drove with the top down along the ocean. After being in so much this winter, I really have come to appreciate beautiful days like this. It was sunny and warm and the smell of the ocean air was fresh and invigorating. It is hard not to be happy living in such a lovely place. We had a quick lunch outside and made a couple of stops and it made for a wonderful day.
> 
> On a final note for the day, I am happy to say that my car is finally getting its work done. I knew there would be a bit of a wait when I brought it to Halifax six weeks ago, but I must admit, I was getting 'antsy'. After being housebound all winter, I just can't wait to be able to get out on my own and drive. I hate having to ask for rides and I truly look forward to having my own wheels back.
> 
> The shop is going to be sending me photos every day. That will be exciting to see. Yesterday they concentrated on removing the vinyl stripes that were on the car. It is somewhat
> 
> intimidating to see it being sanded and worked on, but I know the results will be amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am told it will take about a week to complete. I will be sent photos every day and will continue to share them if you like. It is kind of fun to see.
> 
> So that is it for now. If you are interested in any of the patterns or surfaces, please check back later on. I should have everything posted tonight, as well as a newsletter delivered to all of you who are on our mailing list. That will have details and links for you all.
> 
> I wish you a great weekend. I just got a call from our great friends to spend tomorrow at their camp. It is supposed to be a beautiful day. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there too!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy all the wonderful things that this life offers!


I'll bet it'll be awesome when you get it back.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Busy Weekend Ahead!*
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Not only was the weather near-perfect with a blue sky and warm air, but lots was accomplished and several positive things happened as well. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> I spent the morning working on my new patterns for the website. We are planning an update to be completed by later on today and I will be sending out a newsletter then as well. I feel good about that because I have three new patterns that I will be sharing, and Keith has added four since our last newsletter. We like to keep things fresh for our customers and hope we give them lots of nice choices for creating many types of designs.
> 
> My three designs are the ones I have shown you here in my blog. They include my rusty gears (the ones that I did the video on) - SLD502 Gears and Cogs Scroll Saw Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the matching candle trays pattern (SLD503 - Gear and Cog Candle Tray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also adding in a set of pre-cut gears for my painting friends. They will come in SMALL and LARGE and there will be 10 wooden gears in each set. The products will be available on the Painting Surfaces page later on today as well as in my Etsy Shop.
> 
> I will also offer the SLD503 Wooden Sheep Bowl and Baaa-Bins pattern on my site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished bowl and "Baaa-bin" sets are available at my Etsy store as well. I have sold several sets already.
> 
> You may wonder why I would have an Etsy store when I have a full website. But I find that it is another good way to get my name 'out there'. I find that I do well there with the surfaces and finished items and it attracts a different kind of customer than the site may attract. Our site is for the most part patterns, as I find I am having most of the success from my Etsy store selling surfaces and kits. I am keeping the Etsy place small, but I am trying to keep it current with the new items and it gets a bit of 'different' exposure there. I will let you know how things work out with that, but so far I am encouraged.
> 
> Keith also has some new things for the update. In addition to his SLDK590 - Touched by God plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has the new Custom Home Sweet Home Plaque Patterns (SLDKC02)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a new wildlife Wolf Napkin Holder pattern (SLDK591)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that is a lot of new things for a couple of weeks' work.  Everything should be posted by tonight, as I am finishing up things today as well as the newsletter.
> 
> We spent the afternoon doing errands in Yarmouth. We had a couple of things to get and with the day being so lovely, we thought it would be a great time to get away. While it took most of the afternoon, it was a wonderful drive and very refreshing to get out for a bit. We took Keith's Miata and drove with the top down along the ocean. After being in so much this winter, I really have come to appreciate beautiful days like this. It was sunny and warm and the smell of the ocean air was fresh and invigorating. It is hard not to be happy living in such a lovely place. We had a quick lunch outside and made a couple of stops and it made for a wonderful day.
> 
> On a final note for the day, I am happy to say that my car is finally getting its work done. I knew there would be a bit of a wait when I brought it to Halifax six weeks ago, but I must admit, I was getting 'antsy'. After being housebound all winter, I just can't wait to be able to get out on my own and drive. I hate having to ask for rides and I truly look forward to having my own wheels back.
> 
> The shop is going to be sending me photos every day. That will be exciting to see. Yesterday they concentrated on removing the vinyl stripes that were on the car. It is somewhat
> 
> intimidating to see it being sanded and worked on, but I know the results will be amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am told it will take about a week to complete. I will be sent photos every day and will continue to share them if you like. It is kind of fun to see.
> 
> So that is it for now. If you are interested in any of the patterns or surfaces, please check back later on. I should have everything posted tonight, as well as a newsletter delivered to all of you who are on our mailing list. That will have details and links for you all.
> 
> I wish you a great weekend. I just got a call from our great friends to spend tomorrow at their camp. It is supposed to be a beautiful day. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there too!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Enjoy all the wonderful things that this life offers!


Hi, Roger!

It WAS good. Much needed relaxing. Now I am all fired up and ready to tackle the week. 

Have a great one!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome Summer! *

What an amazing weekend!

Not that anything paticularly unusual happened. For the most part, it was a 'typical' weekend. But I felt as if I accomplished a great deal and also had a chance to visit with some dear friends and enjoy some 'down time.' For me - I guess it IS unusual.

On Friday afternoon I received a call from my Canadian mom, Ellen. I call her that because both her and her husband Bernie have treated me like a daughter for the past eleven years that I have been here in Canada. It is nice and comforting to be made part of a family, especially since I have no strong family ties of my own. But from the time I met them, they have always treated me with kindness and love and have supported me through some difficult times. Family doesn't have to be related by blood.

Anyway, Ellen called to invite Keith and I to a dinner at their lakeside cabin on Saturday, and I eagerly accepted. I love their little place at the lake. It is a cozy, two bedroom home that Bernie built many years ago and I have great memories of my time spent there. It is one place where I really and truly can get away and not really think about work or other issues that may be going on in my life. The serene setting of the lake, cabin and woods are the perfect place to unwind and truly relax. Add to that the great company and some wonderful food and I think it is as close to heaven on Earth that I can get. Needless to say, I instantly accepted the invitation.

I was raining on Friday, and the forecast for Sunday was also rain. But Saturday was an absolutely glorious day. It was warm and breezy, but not hot in the least. The sky was deep blue and I don't think there was a cloud that passed all day. We couldn't have asked for nicer weather if we had ordered it.

We spent the day visiting and eating and catching up. Our winter was long here in Nova Scotia and we are just now beginning to enjoy warmer and greener days. What a great way to kick off the summer. I really think I needed some time away - even if it was for only a day.

Yesterday the rain returned. It didn't bother me though, as I had many things around the house that I wanted to tend to. I had a couple of orders for wood pieces to cut, and I got that done. I did some organizing and general cleaning. That always felt good, too. I even mapped out some future projects that I am rather excited about. I will elaborate on them later.

I spent the late afternoon and evening working on a new embroidery piece. I have had a lot of interest in my embroidery work and when I look on the web, I see that there are few places that sell small kits with quality supplies. Even though some think I am crazy, I am thinking of adding some of those to my portfolio of work. After all - writing instructions is second nature to me. I find from offering my Haunted Carousel Kit that people really like having everything included in one product. When I purchased my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler kit, I really loved the quality of the supplies, but there were still many thing that I had to hunt down myself. Even though the kit says "complete", it did not really fit my own definition of what complete is. I still had to do quite a bit of chasing to find all the supplies that were required. I suppose that it made sense in a way, because it was shipped from South Africa and cost a bit for postage, but small things like beads and so forth should have (I think) been included. It is just my thoughts.

I have been actively looking for suppliers that work with small companies as mine. Realistically - I don't know if I would sell one kit or ten, and I really don't want to invest a great deal of time and money into keeping stock. Lord knows I don't have the room for lots of supplies. But when I show my pieces here, I do receive many emails from those who want the pattern and kits and I feel it may be worth investigating. After all - it wouldn't involve much more time than I already put into it, and I have been writing instructions for various projects for so long, I don't see that as being much of a problem. So I am moving slowly and cautiously and I am going to be testing the water with this new aspect of designing. I think it will be fun.

Last week I received my first order from a thread company here in Canada. Valdani Threads is located in Alberta, and features a full line of hand-dyed, colorfast silk and cotton threads that are just beautiful. I think it will be wonderful to work with their products. Last week, I tried them out by designing my first project using all of their beautiful supplies. I made a cute little beehive pin with a stumpwork bee to welcome in summer:










I think it came out nice. It measures about 1.5" in diameter and only took a couple of hours to create. I would love to offer small things such as this in kit form. I think it would be a nice, quick project that people would enjoy making. It is small enough not to be intimidating, but satisfying enough to have fun with for someone who just wants to kick back for a few hours and do something creative. We shall see . . .

That doesn't mean that I am abandoning my other two loves - woodworking and painting. I actually worked on drawing some new scroll saw patterns this weekend and I am mapping out my next painting project that will be featured in an online magazine for August. I am excited about both things, but especially excited about the story behind the painting. I will be blogging about that in the near future.

I feel I am at a very good time in my life. I am fortunate enough to have good health, and my list of creative ideas keeps on growing. I feel that I have many wonderful creative friends who are both talented and inspiring to me and a wonderful support.

As I look around and read the newspaper, I find it is easy to get down about the state of our world. I don't talk about the negative things here in this blog because I want it to be a place where people can come to focus on something positive and perhaps find a bit of joy and escape the harshness of our world for a little bit through doing something positive and creative.

I get my down days, too. Sometimes when I look around or see the news and look at the state of the world, it gets to me. But for as public as I am here in my blog every day, I feel that there are times when I need to be private regarding my thoughts and feelings. I find that when I change my focus from the difficult things that I can't help with to creating positive things that will make others happy, I am less likely to feel sad. I wish I could share with you all the letters I receive and the stories I hear from others who find happiness in creating my designs. That - as they say - is "priceless". It will keep me doing what I am doing probably for as long as I have breath in my body.

As always, I am appreciative of you all. As friends, colleagues and customers, you all play a part in making my world better. Together we can make this world a little bit happier, one project at a time. Even if it is just for a little while.

Happy Monday to you all! (And WELCOME Summer! We have so looked forward to your arrival!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome Summer! *
> 
> What an amazing weekend!
> 
> Not that anything paticularly unusual happened. For the most part, it was a 'typical' weekend. But I felt as if I accomplished a great deal and also had a chance to visit with some dear friends and enjoy some 'down time.' For me - I guess it IS unusual.
> 
> On Friday afternoon I received a call from my Canadian mom, Ellen. I call her that because both her and her husband Bernie have treated me like a daughter for the past eleven years that I have been here in Canada. It is nice and comforting to be made part of a family, especially since I have no strong family ties of my own. But from the time I met them, they have always treated me with kindness and love and have supported me through some difficult times. Family doesn't have to be related by blood.
> 
> Anyway, Ellen called to invite Keith and I to a dinner at their lakeside cabin on Saturday, and I eagerly accepted. I love their little place at the lake. It is a cozy, two bedroom home that Bernie built many years ago and I have great memories of my time spent there. It is one place where I really and truly can get away and not really think about work or other issues that may be going on in my life. The serene setting of the lake, cabin and woods are the perfect place to unwind and truly relax. Add to that the great company and some wonderful food and I think it is as close to heaven on Earth that I can get. Needless to say, I instantly accepted the invitation.
> 
> I was raining on Friday, and the forecast for Sunday was also rain. But Saturday was an absolutely glorious day. It was warm and breezy, but not hot in the least. The sky was deep blue and I don't think there was a cloud that passed all day. We couldn't have asked for nicer weather if we had ordered it.
> 
> We spent the day visiting and eating and catching up. Our winter was long here in Nova Scotia and we are just now beginning to enjoy warmer and greener days. What a great way to kick off the summer. I really think I needed some time away - even if it was for only a day.
> 
> Yesterday the rain returned. It didn't bother me though, as I had many things around the house that I wanted to tend to. I had a couple of orders for wood pieces to cut, and I got that done. I did some organizing and general cleaning. That always felt good, too. I even mapped out some future projects that I am rather excited about. I will elaborate on them later.
> 
> I spent the late afternoon and evening working on a new embroidery piece. I have had a lot of interest in my embroidery work and when I look on the web, I see that there are few places that sell small kits with quality supplies. Even though some think I am crazy, I am thinking of adding some of those to my portfolio of work. After all - writing instructions is second nature to me. I find from offering my Haunted Carousel Kit that people really like having everything included in one product. When I purchased my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler kit, I really loved the quality of the supplies, but there were still many thing that I had to hunt down myself. Even though the kit says "complete", it did not really fit my own definition of what complete is. I still had to do quite a bit of chasing to find all the supplies that were required. I suppose that it made sense in a way, because it was shipped from South Africa and cost a bit for postage, but small things like beads and so forth should have (I think) been included. It is just my thoughts.
> 
> I have been actively looking for suppliers that work with small companies as mine. Realistically - I don't know if I would sell one kit or ten, and I really don't want to invest a great deal of time and money into keeping stock. Lord knows I don't have the room for lots of supplies. But when I show my pieces here, I do receive many emails from those who want the pattern and kits and I feel it may be worth investigating. After all - it wouldn't involve much more time than I already put into it, and I have been writing instructions for various projects for so long, I don't see that as being much of a problem. So I am moving slowly and cautiously and I am going to be testing the water with this new aspect of designing. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Last week I received my first order from a thread company here in Canada. Valdani Threads is located in Alberta, and features a full line of hand-dyed, colorfast silk and cotton threads that are just beautiful. I think it will be wonderful to work with their products. Last week, I tried them out by designing my first project using all of their beautiful supplies. I made a cute little beehive pin with a stumpwork bee to welcome in summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. It measures about 1.5" in diameter and only took a couple of hours to create. I would love to offer small things such as this in kit form. I think it would be a nice, quick project that people would enjoy making. It is small enough not to be intimidating, but satisfying enough to have fun with for someone who just wants to kick back for a few hours and do something creative. We shall see . . .
> 
> That doesn't mean that I am abandoning my other two loves - woodworking and painting. I actually worked on drawing some new scroll saw patterns this weekend and I am mapping out my next painting project that will be featured in an online magazine for August. I am excited about both things, but especially excited about the story behind the painting. I will be blogging about that in the near future.
> 
> I feel I am at a very good time in my life. I am fortunate enough to have good health, and my list of creative ideas keeps on growing. I feel that I have many wonderful creative friends who are both talented and inspiring to me and a wonderful support.
> 
> As I look around and read the newspaper, I find it is easy to get down about the state of our world. I don't talk about the negative things here in this blog because I want it to be a place where people can come to focus on something positive and perhaps find a bit of joy and escape the harshness of our world for a little bit through doing something positive and creative.
> 
> I get my down days, too. Sometimes when I look around or see the news and look at the state of the world, it gets to me. But for as public as I am here in my blog every day, I feel that there are times when I need to be private regarding my thoughts and feelings. I find that when I change my focus from the difficult things that I can't help with to creating positive things that will make others happy, I am less likely to feel sad. I wish I could share with you all the letters I receive and the stories I hear from others who find happiness in creating my designs. That - as they say - is "priceless". It will keep me doing what I am doing probably for as long as I have breath in my body.
> 
> As always, I am appreciative of you all. As friends, colleagues and customers, you all play a part in making my world better. Together we can make this world a little bit happier, one project at a time. Even if it is just for a little while.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And WELCOME Summer! We have so looked forward to your arrival!)


It's hot hot hot down here in Georgia


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome Summer! *
> 
> What an amazing weekend!
> 
> Not that anything paticularly unusual happened. For the most part, it was a 'typical' weekend. But I felt as if I accomplished a great deal and also had a chance to visit with some dear friends and enjoy some 'down time.' For me - I guess it IS unusual.
> 
> On Friday afternoon I received a call from my Canadian mom, Ellen. I call her that because both her and her husband Bernie have treated me like a daughter for the past eleven years that I have been here in Canada. It is nice and comforting to be made part of a family, especially since I have no strong family ties of my own. But from the time I met them, they have always treated me with kindness and love and have supported me through some difficult times. Family doesn't have to be related by blood.
> 
> Anyway, Ellen called to invite Keith and I to a dinner at their lakeside cabin on Saturday, and I eagerly accepted. I love their little place at the lake. It is a cozy, two bedroom home that Bernie built many years ago and I have great memories of my time spent there. It is one place where I really and truly can get away and not really think about work or other issues that may be going on in my life. The serene setting of the lake, cabin and woods are the perfect place to unwind and truly relax. Add to that the great company and some wonderful food and I think it is as close to heaven on Earth that I can get. Needless to say, I instantly accepted the invitation.
> 
> I was raining on Friday, and the forecast for Sunday was also rain. But Saturday was an absolutely glorious day. It was warm and breezy, but not hot in the least. The sky was deep blue and I don't think there was a cloud that passed all day. We couldn't have asked for nicer weather if we had ordered it.
> 
> We spent the day visiting and eating and catching up. Our winter was long here in Nova Scotia and we are just now beginning to enjoy warmer and greener days. What a great way to kick off the summer. I really think I needed some time away - even if it was for only a day.
> 
> Yesterday the rain returned. It didn't bother me though, as I had many things around the house that I wanted to tend to. I had a couple of orders for wood pieces to cut, and I got that done. I did some organizing and general cleaning. That always felt good, too. I even mapped out some future projects that I am rather excited about. I will elaborate on them later.
> 
> I spent the late afternoon and evening working on a new embroidery piece. I have had a lot of interest in my embroidery work and when I look on the web, I see that there are few places that sell small kits with quality supplies. Even though some think I am crazy, I am thinking of adding some of those to my portfolio of work. After all - writing instructions is second nature to me. I find from offering my Haunted Carousel Kit that people really like having everything included in one product. When I purchased my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler kit, I really loved the quality of the supplies, but there were still many thing that I had to hunt down myself. Even though the kit says "complete", it did not really fit my own definition of what complete is. I still had to do quite a bit of chasing to find all the supplies that were required. I suppose that it made sense in a way, because it was shipped from South Africa and cost a bit for postage, but small things like beads and so forth should have (I think) been included. It is just my thoughts.
> 
> I have been actively looking for suppliers that work with small companies as mine. Realistically - I don't know if I would sell one kit or ten, and I really don't want to invest a great deal of time and money into keeping stock. Lord knows I don't have the room for lots of supplies. But when I show my pieces here, I do receive many emails from those who want the pattern and kits and I feel it may be worth investigating. After all - it wouldn't involve much more time than I already put into it, and I have been writing instructions for various projects for so long, I don't see that as being much of a problem. So I am moving slowly and cautiously and I am going to be testing the water with this new aspect of designing. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Last week I received my first order from a thread company here in Canada. Valdani Threads is located in Alberta, and features a full line of hand-dyed, colorfast silk and cotton threads that are just beautiful. I think it will be wonderful to work with their products. Last week, I tried them out by designing my first project using all of their beautiful supplies. I made a cute little beehive pin with a stumpwork bee to welcome in summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. It measures about 1.5" in diameter and only took a couple of hours to create. I would love to offer small things such as this in kit form. I think it would be a nice, quick project that people would enjoy making. It is small enough not to be intimidating, but satisfying enough to have fun with for someone who just wants to kick back for a few hours and do something creative. We shall see . . .
> 
> That doesn't mean that I am abandoning my other two loves - woodworking and painting. I actually worked on drawing some new scroll saw patterns this weekend and I am mapping out my next painting project that will be featured in an online magazine for August. I am excited about both things, but especially excited about the story behind the painting. I will be blogging about that in the near future.
> 
> I feel I am at a very good time in my life. I am fortunate enough to have good health, and my list of creative ideas keeps on growing. I feel that I have many wonderful creative friends who are both talented and inspiring to me and a wonderful support.
> 
> As I look around and read the newspaper, I find it is easy to get down about the state of our world. I don't talk about the negative things here in this blog because I want it to be a place where people can come to focus on something positive and perhaps find a bit of joy and escape the harshness of our world for a little bit through doing something positive and creative.
> 
> I get my down days, too. Sometimes when I look around or see the news and look at the state of the world, it gets to me. But for as public as I am here in my blog every day, I feel that there are times when I need to be private regarding my thoughts and feelings. I find that when I change my focus from the difficult things that I can't help with to creating positive things that will make others happy, I am less likely to feel sad. I wish I could share with you all the letters I receive and the stories I hear from others who find happiness in creating my designs. That - as they say - is "priceless". It will keep me doing what I am doing probably for as long as I have breath in my body.
> 
> As always, I am appreciative of you all. As friends, colleagues and customers, you all play a part in making my world better. Together we can make this world a little bit happier, one project at a time. Even if it is just for a little while.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And WELCOME Summer! We have so looked forward to your arrival!)


Not here yet, Roger. We don't get REALLY hot here. But it is "not cold" and there is no snow. I am happy! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome Summer! *
> 
> What an amazing weekend!
> 
> Not that anything paticularly unusual happened. For the most part, it was a 'typical' weekend. But I felt as if I accomplished a great deal and also had a chance to visit with some dear friends and enjoy some 'down time.' For me - I guess it IS unusual.
> 
> On Friday afternoon I received a call from my Canadian mom, Ellen. I call her that because both her and her husband Bernie have treated me like a daughter for the past eleven years that I have been here in Canada. It is nice and comforting to be made part of a family, especially since I have no strong family ties of my own. But from the time I met them, they have always treated me with kindness and love and have supported me through some difficult times. Family doesn't have to be related by blood.
> 
> Anyway, Ellen called to invite Keith and I to a dinner at their lakeside cabin on Saturday, and I eagerly accepted. I love their little place at the lake. It is a cozy, two bedroom home that Bernie built many years ago and I have great memories of my time spent there. It is one place where I really and truly can get away and not really think about work or other issues that may be going on in my life. The serene setting of the lake, cabin and woods are the perfect place to unwind and truly relax. Add to that the great company and some wonderful food and I think it is as close to heaven on Earth that I can get. Needless to say, I instantly accepted the invitation.
> 
> I was raining on Friday, and the forecast for Sunday was also rain. But Saturday was an absolutely glorious day. It was warm and breezy, but not hot in the least. The sky was deep blue and I don't think there was a cloud that passed all day. We couldn't have asked for nicer weather if we had ordered it.
> 
> We spent the day visiting and eating and catching up. Our winter was long here in Nova Scotia and we are just now beginning to enjoy warmer and greener days. What a great way to kick off the summer. I really think I needed some time away - even if it was for only a day.
> 
> Yesterday the rain returned. It didn't bother me though, as I had many things around the house that I wanted to tend to. I had a couple of orders for wood pieces to cut, and I got that done. I did some organizing and general cleaning. That always felt good, too. I even mapped out some future projects that I am rather excited about. I will elaborate on them later.
> 
> I spent the late afternoon and evening working on a new embroidery piece. I have had a lot of interest in my embroidery work and when I look on the web, I see that there are few places that sell small kits with quality supplies. Even though some think I am crazy, I am thinking of adding some of those to my portfolio of work. After all - writing instructions is second nature to me. I find from offering my Haunted Carousel Kit that people really like having everything included in one product. When I purchased my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler kit, I really loved the quality of the supplies, but there were still many thing that I had to hunt down myself. Even though the kit says "complete", it did not really fit my own definition of what complete is. I still had to do quite a bit of chasing to find all the supplies that were required. I suppose that it made sense in a way, because it was shipped from South Africa and cost a bit for postage, but small things like beads and so forth should have (I think) been included. It is just my thoughts.
> 
> I have been actively looking for suppliers that work with small companies as mine. Realistically - I don't know if I would sell one kit or ten, and I really don't want to invest a great deal of time and money into keeping stock. Lord knows I don't have the room for lots of supplies. But when I show my pieces here, I do receive many emails from those who want the pattern and kits and I feel it may be worth investigating. After all - it wouldn't involve much more time than I already put into it, and I have been writing instructions for various projects for so long, I don't see that as being much of a problem. So I am moving slowly and cautiously and I am going to be testing the water with this new aspect of designing. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Last week I received my first order from a thread company here in Canada. Valdani Threads is located in Alberta, and features a full line of hand-dyed, colorfast silk and cotton threads that are just beautiful. I think it will be wonderful to work with their products. Last week, I tried them out by designing my first project using all of their beautiful supplies. I made a cute little beehive pin with a stumpwork bee to welcome in summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. It measures about 1.5" in diameter and only took a couple of hours to create. I would love to offer small things such as this in kit form. I think it would be a nice, quick project that people would enjoy making. It is small enough not to be intimidating, but satisfying enough to have fun with for someone who just wants to kick back for a few hours and do something creative. We shall see . . .
> 
> That doesn't mean that I am abandoning my other two loves - woodworking and painting. I actually worked on drawing some new scroll saw patterns this weekend and I am mapping out my next painting project that will be featured in an online magazine for August. I am excited about both things, but especially excited about the story behind the painting. I will be blogging about that in the near future.
> 
> I feel I am at a very good time in my life. I am fortunate enough to have good health, and my list of creative ideas keeps on growing. I feel that I have many wonderful creative friends who are both talented and inspiring to me and a wonderful support.
> 
> As I look around and read the newspaper, I find it is easy to get down about the state of our world. I don't talk about the negative things here in this blog because I want it to be a place where people can come to focus on something positive and perhaps find a bit of joy and escape the harshness of our world for a little bit through doing something positive and creative.
> 
> I get my down days, too. Sometimes when I look around or see the news and look at the state of the world, it gets to me. But for as public as I am here in my blog every day, I feel that there are times when I need to be private regarding my thoughts and feelings. I find that when I change my focus from the difficult things that I can't help with to creating positive things that will make others happy, I am less likely to feel sad. I wish I could share with you all the letters I receive and the stories I hear from others who find happiness in creating my designs. That - as they say - is "priceless". It will keep me doing what I am doing probably for as long as I have breath in my body.
> 
> As always, I am appreciative of you all. As friends, colleagues and customers, you all play a part in making my world better. Together we can make this world a little bit happier, one project at a time. Even if it is just for a little while.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And WELCOME Summer! We have so looked forward to your arrival!)


Your little beehive and bee looks great. That's a great idea expanding into embroidery kits. I'll bet you will have a market for them. You are right in that not all kits have all the bits and pieces you need. 
Glad to hear summer has arrived in NS. We've been having summer since May!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome Summer! *
> 
> What an amazing weekend!
> 
> Not that anything paticularly unusual happened. For the most part, it was a 'typical' weekend. But I felt as if I accomplished a great deal and also had a chance to visit with some dear friends and enjoy some 'down time.' For me - I guess it IS unusual.
> 
> On Friday afternoon I received a call from my Canadian mom, Ellen. I call her that because both her and her husband Bernie have treated me like a daughter for the past eleven years that I have been here in Canada. It is nice and comforting to be made part of a family, especially since I have no strong family ties of my own. But from the time I met them, they have always treated me with kindness and love and have supported me through some difficult times. Family doesn't have to be related by blood.
> 
> Anyway, Ellen called to invite Keith and I to a dinner at their lakeside cabin on Saturday, and I eagerly accepted. I love their little place at the lake. It is a cozy, two bedroom home that Bernie built many years ago and I have great memories of my time spent there. It is one place where I really and truly can get away and not really think about work or other issues that may be going on in my life. The serene setting of the lake, cabin and woods are the perfect place to unwind and truly relax. Add to that the great company and some wonderful food and I think it is as close to heaven on Earth that I can get. Needless to say, I instantly accepted the invitation.
> 
> I was raining on Friday, and the forecast for Sunday was also rain. But Saturday was an absolutely glorious day. It was warm and breezy, but not hot in the least. The sky was deep blue and I don't think there was a cloud that passed all day. We couldn't have asked for nicer weather if we had ordered it.
> 
> We spent the day visiting and eating and catching up. Our winter was long here in Nova Scotia and we are just now beginning to enjoy warmer and greener days. What a great way to kick off the summer. I really think I needed some time away - even if it was for only a day.
> 
> Yesterday the rain returned. It didn't bother me though, as I had many things around the house that I wanted to tend to. I had a couple of orders for wood pieces to cut, and I got that done. I did some organizing and general cleaning. That always felt good, too. I even mapped out some future projects that I am rather excited about. I will elaborate on them later.
> 
> I spent the late afternoon and evening working on a new embroidery piece. I have had a lot of interest in my embroidery work and when I look on the web, I see that there are few places that sell small kits with quality supplies. Even though some think I am crazy, I am thinking of adding some of those to my portfolio of work. After all - writing instructions is second nature to me. I find from offering my Haunted Carousel Kit that people really like having everything included in one product. When I purchased my "A Perfect World" embroidery sampler kit, I really loved the quality of the supplies, but there were still many thing that I had to hunt down myself. Even though the kit says "complete", it did not really fit my own definition of what complete is. I still had to do quite a bit of chasing to find all the supplies that were required. I suppose that it made sense in a way, because it was shipped from South Africa and cost a bit for postage, but small things like beads and so forth should have (I think) been included. It is just my thoughts.
> 
> I have been actively looking for suppliers that work with small companies as mine. Realistically - I don't know if I would sell one kit or ten, and I really don't want to invest a great deal of time and money into keeping stock. Lord knows I don't have the room for lots of supplies. But when I show my pieces here, I do receive many emails from those who want the pattern and kits and I feel it may be worth investigating. After all - it wouldn't involve much more time than I already put into it, and I have been writing instructions for various projects for so long, I don't see that as being much of a problem. So I am moving slowly and cautiously and I am going to be testing the water with this new aspect of designing. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Last week I received my first order from a thread company here in Canada. Valdani Threads is located in Alberta, and features a full line of hand-dyed, colorfast silk and cotton threads that are just beautiful. I think it will be wonderful to work with their products. Last week, I tried them out by designing my first project using all of their beautiful supplies. I made a cute little beehive pin with a stumpwork bee to welcome in summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out nice. It measures about 1.5" in diameter and only took a couple of hours to create. I would love to offer small things such as this in kit form. I think it would be a nice, quick project that people would enjoy making. It is small enough not to be intimidating, but satisfying enough to have fun with for someone who just wants to kick back for a few hours and do something creative. We shall see . . .
> 
> That doesn't mean that I am abandoning my other two loves - woodworking and painting. I actually worked on drawing some new scroll saw patterns this weekend and I am mapping out my next painting project that will be featured in an online magazine for August. I am excited about both things, but especially excited about the story behind the painting. I will be blogging about that in the near future.
> 
> I feel I am at a very good time in my life. I am fortunate enough to have good health, and my list of creative ideas keeps on growing. I feel that I have many wonderful creative friends who are both talented and inspiring to me and a wonderful support.
> 
> As I look around and read the newspaper, I find it is easy to get down about the state of our world. I don't talk about the negative things here in this blog because I want it to be a place where people can come to focus on something positive and perhaps find a bit of joy and escape the harshness of our world for a little bit through doing something positive and creative.
> 
> I get my down days, too. Sometimes when I look around or see the news and look at the state of the world, it gets to me. But for as public as I am here in my blog every day, I feel that there are times when I need to be private regarding my thoughts and feelings. I find that when I change my focus from the difficult things that I can't help with to creating positive things that will make others happy, I am less likely to feel sad. I wish I could share with you all the letters I receive and the stories I hear from others who find happiness in creating my designs. That - as they say - is "priceless". It will keep me doing what I am doing probably for as long as I have breath in my body.
> 
> As always, I am appreciative of you all. As friends, colleagues and customers, you all play a part in making my world better. Together we can make this world a little bit happier, one project at a time. Even if it is just for a little while.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (And WELCOME Summer! We have so looked forward to your arrival!)


Thank you, Anna. I am glad you like them. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*

I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.

It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.

I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.

So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.

I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.

Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.

So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)

I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.

I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:










It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.

In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:










For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.

I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.

On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:





































It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.

I wish you all a wonderful day today.

Happy Tuesday to you!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*
> 
> I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.
> 
> It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.
> 
> So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.
> 
> I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.
> 
> Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.
> 
> So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.
> 
> I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.
> 
> In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.
> 
> I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.
> 
> On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


You make me think of Joanne Woodward in "The Three Faces of Eve" although that is dating me and probably doesn't make sense to you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*
> 
> I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.
> 
> It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.
> 
> So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.
> 
> I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.
> 
> Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.
> 
> So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.
> 
> I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.
> 
> In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.
> 
> I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.
> 
> On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Oh, it does make sense! (I am old - LOL!)  At least I am not Sybil!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*
> 
> I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.
> 
> It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.
> 
> So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.
> 
> I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.
> 
> Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.
> 
> So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.
> 
> I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.
> 
> In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.
> 
> I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.
> 
> On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Looking forward to seeing the new scroll saw design. It looks very interesting. Fretwork is my favourite .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*
> 
> I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.
> 
> It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.
> 
> So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.
> 
> I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.
> 
> Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.
> 
> So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.
> 
> I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.
> 
> In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.
> 
> I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.
> 
> On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Thanks, Anna. I hope it is a versatile design that can be used by everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*
> 
> I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.
> 
> It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.
> 
> So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.
> 
> I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.
> 
> Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.
> 
> So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.
> 
> I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.
> 
> In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.
> 
> I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.
> 
> On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Ahhh….......the next teaser..  You're Stang is looking very good also


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Variety - Keeping Things Interesting*
> 
> I am currently in the process of creating three different projects, in three different media forms. Actually, I am working on five, but only three are being actively worked on. Then there are the multitudes of other projects that are all lined up in my head, awaiting their turn to come forward. (Do they count?) I suppose you can say I am 'busy'.
> 
> It feels good to be in this place in my life. It isn't always like this. That is why when it is, I try to jump in and do as much as I can to get the ball rolling. Once that happens, it is less likely that I lose the inspiration or feeling and that I am able to see the idea come to reality. To me, there seems to be a window of opportunity when things are all aligned perfectly for developing these ideas and once it passes, they somehow lose their lustre and don't seem so good after all.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how or why this happens. It doesn't occur with every idea. Keith has mentioned it to me as well, so I know that the phenomena doesn't only affect me. We both have lists of potential ideas, and he also mentions to me that sometimes an idea seems wonderful at first, but when returning to the list weeks or even months later, we find ourselves scratching our heads and saying to ourselves "What was I thinking?" It is part of the process.
> 
> So when things look good at any given moment, I try to move on them quickly. More so than not, during the designing process several changes will take place. The ideas seem to develop thier own personality and have a mind of their own and I am compelled to take them in one direction or another. Those are usually the ideas that turn out best.
> 
> I used to think that ideas had to be 'complete' before beginning to develop them. But the more experienced I get, I am starting to understand that the end point doesn't have to be clear before working on something. I am realizing that it is OK to work on something when a bit further down the line there is no set direction. The road ahead can be foggy, and I know that when I get nearer to my destination things will become clear.
> 
> Getting over that fear of the unknown was a big step. A good example of that was my carousel project. It was so complicated and vast that thinking things through and figuring out all the details prior to working on it was next to impossible. I spent probably two years trying to do so (without success, I may add) and I finally got to a point where I just needed to jump in with both feet and allow things to head where they may. As uncomfortable as I was with this way of thinking (I tend to like things thought through before starting - I am very organized in that respect) I find that it was an exercise in expanding my mind to the possibility of who knows what. By doing this, it removed any restrictions I placed on myself and the resulting designs were limitless. It was a risk I am happy I took.
> 
> So now, with this new mentality under my belt, I am learning to be comfortable with the discomfort of the unknown. It is a big step. I believe however that it will only prove to help my designs and expand my creativity. We will see in the upcoming weeks (months, years.)
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I had three designs in the works. One is a scroll saw design, one is a painting design and the other with fabric. I had a hard time trying to figure out which one I wanted to work on, as the days seem to go by so quickly and I am anxious to see all three become reality.
> 
> I began with the scroll saw one, as I was in the mood for some drawing. I really like the idea of drawing and cutting some swirly fretwork, so I thought that would be a great place to start. Here is a little peek at what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to cut and I think it will be cool.
> 
> In the evening, I went back to my fiber arts. I find it easy and relaxing to do that kind of work at night. It is slow going and no pressure and I can really unwind while doing it. It is the perfect craft to follow a busy day. Here is a little hint of what I am doing so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third project (the painting one) I have only been working on it in my head. I think today I will start actually 'doing something' on it and getting the painting started. Of the three designs, I feel that this is the clearest in my mind, and perhaps that is why I am saving it for last. It is easy.
> 
> I really like working this way. There are several other new things waiting in the wings of my mind to be worked on as well. They seem to keep shuffling around among themselves and even I don't know what will be at the front of the line when I am ready for the next project. We will all have to see when the time comes. That keeps things pretty interesting.
> 
> On other news, I got some updated photos of my car for those who are interested. They are on day four today and I am sure it will take the remainder of the week and well into next week before I will get it back. But I would prefer that to having it done quickly and without care. Doing things right takes time. Here are the photos I was given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if they are doing a good job. I am very please so far.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


I can't wait, Roger! It will be WICKED! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Summer is Here*

I didn't post yesterday because I got a good deal of drawing done. I am on a drawing binge and actually working on several new scroll saw designs at once. It seems that I get like that - work in a flurry and then move on to something else - but I hate to stop the process when I am on a roll. Not even to take the time to cut things out. I will probably be doing that over the weekend and then have the projects ready for next week. I think it will be fun.

Here is a sample of what I am working on. . .










Fretwork is cool. I can't wait to get to the saw.

Other than that I have been doing some things around the house. There is lots to do, although everything isn't 'blog-worthy'. Like everyone else, the daily chores of cooking, cleaning and laundry take time and sometimes fill the days more than we anticipate.

I recevied more photos of my car. Actually I get them each morning showing the previous days' progress. I have been posting them every day on my Facebook page and everyone seems to enjoy seeing the progress. They are coming along just fine with it and I am glad to see how thorough they are being with everything:


















































































I guess they call this the "ugly stage". It will be nice when things are put back together again. I hope to get it back sometime next week. With the warmer weather and the summer in full swing, I would love to be able to get to the beach.

Today we are taking the day off and heading to Sable Island. I have lived here in Nova Scotia for eleven years now and have never been. I am taking my camera, so I hope I have some photos to show you tomorrow. Then back to work.

The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is a beautiful day to escape. While being self-employed is like having two full time jobs most days, the days like this are what I think is the reward. Sometimes it is nice to just look outside, see the beautiful day, and decide to drop everything and go. It makes it all worth it.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something that feeds your soul. Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Summer is Here*
> 
> I didn't post yesterday because I got a good deal of drawing done. I am on a drawing binge and actually working on several new scroll saw designs at once. It seems that I get like that - work in a flurry and then move on to something else - but I hate to stop the process when I am on a roll. Not even to take the time to cut things out. I will probably be doing that over the weekend and then have the projects ready for next week. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fretwork is cool. I can't wait to get to the saw.
> 
> Other than that I have been doing some things around the house. There is lots to do, although everything isn't 'blog-worthy'. Like everyone else, the daily chores of cooking, cleaning and laundry take time and sometimes fill the days more than we anticipate.
> 
> I recevied more photos of my car. Actually I get them each morning showing the previous days' progress. I have been posting them every day on my Facebook page and everyone seems to enjoy seeing the progress. They are coming along just fine with it and I am glad to see how thorough they are being with everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they call this the "ugly stage". It will be nice when things are put back together again. I hope to get it back sometime next week. With the warmer weather and the summer in full swing, I would love to be able to get to the beach.
> 
> Today we are taking the day off and heading to Sable Island. I have lived here in Nova Scotia for eleven years now and have never been. I am taking my camera, so I hope I have some photos to show you tomorrow. Then back to work.
> 
> The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is a beautiful day to escape. While being self-employed is like having two full time jobs most days, the days like this are what I think is the reward. Sometimes it is nice to just look outside, see the beautiful day, and decide to drop everything and go. It makes it all worth it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something that feeds your soul. Happy Thursday to you all!


Thanks you for your daily blog. The scroll saw pattern is absolutely beautiful! And the auto will be fun to be back in. Enjoy your excursion today. So glad things are progressing so nicely for you.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Summer is Here*
> 
> I didn't post yesterday because I got a good deal of drawing done. I am on a drawing binge and actually working on several new scroll saw designs at once. It seems that I get like that - work in a flurry and then move on to something else - but I hate to stop the process when I am on a roll. Not even to take the time to cut things out. I will probably be doing that over the weekend and then have the projects ready for next week. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fretwork is cool. I can't wait to get to the saw.
> 
> Other than that I have been doing some things around the house. There is lots to do, although everything isn't 'blog-worthy'. Like everyone else, the daily chores of cooking, cleaning and laundry take time and sometimes fill the days more than we anticipate.
> 
> I recevied more photos of my car. Actually I get them each morning showing the previous days' progress. I have been posting them every day on my Facebook page and everyone seems to enjoy seeing the progress. They are coming along just fine with it and I am glad to see how thorough they are being with everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they call this the "ugly stage". It will be nice when things are put back together again. I hope to get it back sometime next week. With the warmer weather and the summer in full swing, I would love to be able to get to the beach.
> 
> Today we are taking the day off and heading to Sable Island. I have lived here in Nova Scotia for eleven years now and have never been. I am taking my camera, so I hope I have some photos to show you tomorrow. Then back to work.
> 
> The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is a beautiful day to escape. While being self-employed is like having two full time jobs most days, the days like this are what I think is the reward. Sometimes it is nice to just look outside, see the beautiful day, and decide to drop everything and go. It makes it all worth it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something that feeds your soul. Happy Thursday to you all!


It will be like getting a new car when you pick your Mustang up. The fretwork looks very interesting. Looking forward to seeing the new patterns. Enjoy your trip to Sable.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Summer is Here*
> 
> I didn't post yesterday because I got a good deal of drawing done. I am on a drawing binge and actually working on several new scroll saw designs at once. It seems that I get like that - work in a flurry and then move on to something else - but I hate to stop the process when I am on a roll. Not even to take the time to cut things out. I will probably be doing that over the weekend and then have the projects ready for next week. I think it will be fun.
> 
> Here is a sample of what I am working on. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fretwork is cool. I can't wait to get to the saw.
> 
> Other than that I have been doing some things around the house. There is lots to do, although everything isn't 'blog-worthy'. Like everyone else, the daily chores of cooking, cleaning and laundry take time and sometimes fill the days more than we anticipate.
> 
> I recevied more photos of my car. Actually I get them each morning showing the previous days' progress. I have been posting them every day on my Facebook page and everyone seems to enjoy seeing the progress. They are coming along just fine with it and I am glad to see how thorough they are being with everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they call this the "ugly stage". It will be nice when things are put back together again. I hope to get it back sometime next week. With the warmer weather and the summer in full swing, I would love to be able to get to the beach.
> 
> Today we are taking the day off and heading to Sable Island. I have lived here in Nova Scotia for eleven years now and have never been. I am taking my camera, so I hope I have some photos to show you tomorrow. Then back to work.
> 
> The sun is shining and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is a beautiful day to escape. While being self-employed is like having two full time jobs most days, the days like this are what I think is the reward. Sometimes it is nice to just look outside, see the beautiful day, and decide to drop everything and go. It makes it all worth it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find time to do something that feeds your soul. Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you both. We did have a good day and I will have some photos tomorrow. What a beautiful place we live in! It is so wonderful to be able to take a day or half a day and go exploring. I am very fortunate! 

I am also getting more excited about the car. Although it is scary to see, I know that they are taking the necessary steps and doing it right. I do think it will be 'better than new' when they are done. I can't wait!

I will see you both tomorrow! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Day Trip*

Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.

Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.

I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.

But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.

Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.

This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.

Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.

The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:










The ocean coast:










More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water. 










Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.










Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .










An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:










On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:










And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!










Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.










Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


All that natural beauty has to be inspiring. Nature has a beauty that man can only attempt to copy. Years ago when I was painting, I learned to see colors that I had completely overlooked before.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Hi, Kepy!

I do tend to look at things with 'artists eyes' now. After years of creating, I look at everything with the thought of how it would be best replicated to display its beauty. Be it wood, fabric, paint or whatever. Being a designer gives me the benefit of appreciating the beauty in things that I used to take for granted. Textures, colors, shapes are all seen differently than I used to when I was younger. I like it better this way. It sure was a 'perfect' day!

I wish you a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


A well deserved break, Sheila and a wonderful place to take it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Whenever I get cranky, I just take a breath and look around me. It is hard to be angry when I am surrounded with such beauty and peace. I am learning to tune out the world from my safe little place here. I think it has done me a world of good.

I never thought I was one to get the 'winter blues' but this year was brutal. As I was driving yesterday, with the sun shining down on me and we were driving along the ocean, I realized how much "I missed this!"

I think happiness is learning to appreciate what we have, instead of always wanting more. 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


You live in a beautiful Province Sheila. I still have very fond memories of our visit there a couple of years ago. Enjoy a few days off like that this summer!


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Nice pictures Sheila, but where is the Mustang I was hoping to see a finished picture


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Here it is yesterday, Robert.  They are doing the stripes on Monday. It is getting close.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thnx for the tour. Your auto is looking purdee good.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Mornin', Roger!

Yes, we live is a beautiful place. It is fun to just take off and explore for the day.

Now comes the fun part with the car. I spoke with them yesterday and it is now just waiting for paint. I can't wait to get it back.

I hope you have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Oh so I guess you didnt take it for a drive with the roof down then!

I am on the final stages of tracking down Rust finish paint, there are two suppliers locally 1. Langridge and 2 Dulux both are quite expensive AUD 35 for 500ml and AUD 12 for the oxidising fluid.

Here is some metalic and stone effect paint jobs that I did that may interest you.

Rustoleum Products.

*Metal effect paint*
On some scrap pieces of wood

The lady that runs the local paint shop was over the moon when I gave her one!

I think some little visitors blessed the others over time.



















*Stone effect Paint.*










Done with Particle board material, just chip out some features, then apply a white base coat, followed by the finishing coat adding a different shade for the "chips".

The gold routed logo was done with gold Rub and Buff

They were made in 2011 and still lie around the garden today, much to the amusment of friends visiting !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day Trip*
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. The perfect day to just take off and put the top down on the car and drive. The night before, we made the decision to take the day off. After the long and harsh winter, the idea of getting out in the sun sounded wonderful. It truly was.
> 
> Both Keith and I are always busy. I think most people who own and run their own businesses are that way. There is a misconception that by owning your own business and being your own boss, you get lots of time to do what you like. Lots of leisure time.
> 
> I don't think that is true. At least not for us. I grew up with the mentality of "if it were easy, everyone would be doing it." I stand by that today. Perhaps down the line there is a plateau you reach in your business where you can successfully delegate the day to day tasks to other reliable people, but we haven't quite gotten there yet. We are still the only two on board here, and I really don't mind that. I am not ready (or required) to let go yet. Maybe some day.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't get a day away every now and then. I think it is necessary to stay fresh and excited about things. I think it is part of the big picture of being successful and doing something fulfilling without feeling burned out. I have learned to not feel guilty about leaving for a day or even a week. I know in my heart that my life pretty much revolves around my business and I know how much better I feel after one of these outings. They are a great thing.
> 
> Living in Nova Scotia, there is a myriad of choices for day trips. Our province here is filled with picturesque scenes and thousands of lakes, beaches and coves to explore. It is fun to think of the scope of things to do, and I never tire of it. Especially after a winter like the one that just passed.
> 
> This time, we chose to go to Cape Sable Island. This is not to be confused with "Sable Island" which is about 100km out in the ocean and much further northeast of us. That is the one with the wild horses that are so famous.
> 
> Cape Sable Island is located in southeastern Nova Scotia near the Barrington passage. It is connected to the mainland by a causeway. We took the back roads, passed the Tusket river and the little roads that were woven along the jagged coastline. It was truly a beautiful day.
> 
> The rest of the blog will be mostly photos. I think they speak for themselves. The Tusket River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ocean coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ocean coast - notice the crystal clear water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupins were everywhere. They are so beautiful. I should make some ribbon embroidery pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on the Cape Sable beach. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old fishing weir at Cape Sable beach. I liked how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride home, we again too coastal roads. This was a stained glass window of a little church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is from the viewpoint of that church. How beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - a panorama photo that Keith took at the church. I thought it was the fitting end to a perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am drawing for the day and then cutting over the weekend. I should have some cool pictures of the new products on Monday. I hope you enjoyed these 'touristy' photos I shared. After living here for eleven years, I still feel like a tourist because I know there is still much more beauty to discover.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. No matter how hard you work, remember to take time to stop and enjoy your own back yard. There are probably many treasure that you look at every day, but may not even notice or see. I assure you, it will make you appreciate your life much more and will make you a happier and more creative person. It certainly does that for me.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Very cool, Robert! Thanks for sharing them. I love seeing your projects. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Fretwork!*

One of the things that I like best about what I do is the great variety of ways I am able to create. As with most of you, the more I look and discover, the more I want to expand my 'crafting arsenal'. I find it very rare to meet people that only dapple in ONE type of creating. Most like to do many.

I am often asked how I keep coming up with fresh ideas. After over 20 years of doing this for a living, it seems that I never run out of new things to do. There are times when I feel as if I am hitting a little wall, and my creativity just isn't there, but when that happens, I have learned that switching gears really helps and by changing things up a bit, I am able to come back to whichever media I was feeling sluggish doing with fresh eyes and usually lots of new ideas. Variety is after all the 'spice of life'!

It seems (to me, anyway) that I have spent a while away from scrolling. With creating the carousel and some of the other projects that followed, I have felt as if I haven't really done any real fretwork in a while.

I really enjoy cutting fretwork, and I have lots of ideas for beautiful patterns in my head. Last week, I was finally caught up with things and I sat down and did some drawing. Within a couple of days, I drew up five new candle trays as well as two full ornament sets. I was on a roll.

I spent the weekend beginning to cut the trays out, and I am just thrilled with the results. While it took a little longer than I anticipated to complete the first couple designs (it ALWAYS does!) I was really happy with the outcome. I think they are classic and pretty and they were quite a bit of fun to cut.

I only finished the first two completely, and here is a shot of them for you to see:










The top tray is cut from hickory and the bottom one from cherry. I used an oil/beeswax mixture finish on them and I will probably give them a light coat of shellac to finish them completely. I have the next one cut and two more to cut today, as well as the ornaments. I hope to get them done by tomorrow and then write up the packets for them for our next update on our site later on this week. It feels good to see them come out so nice. I really loved cutting them, too.

I have several other projects on the go as well. It is going to be fun and exciting to see them all come to life.

With the weather getting warmer and summer getting into full swing, I realize that people are outdoors more and inside crafting much less. I have heard many of my colleagues mention that things are really slow for them, as well as many of the forums that I am a member of. I think that is typical though for this time of year. The months of June and July are usually much slower because people that have been cooped up all winter are thrilled to get outside and work on gardens and have family gatherings, etc.

Things begin to pick up around the end of July, when people start thinking of autumn and fall shows and sales as well as the holidays. I plan to take this time to begin working on some new holiday patterns and projects. I look forward to watching loads of fun ideas come to life.

Today is overcast and a bit rainy, although it looks as though it is trying to clear up. We had one beautiful weekend day on Saturday and one rainy day yesterday. But overall it was a nice weekend. We had a good visit with some of our family and I took most of the day 'off' and relaxed. I am ready to hit the ground running today.

I wish you all a great week ahead. I know mine will be full of fun things. Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fretwork!*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about what I do is the great variety of ways I am able to create. As with most of you, the more I look and discover, the more I want to expand my 'crafting arsenal'. I find it very rare to meet people that only dapple in ONE type of creating. Most like to do many.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with fresh ideas. After over 20 years of doing this for a living, it seems that I never run out of new things to do. There are times when I feel as if I am hitting a little wall, and my creativity just isn't there, but when that happens, I have learned that switching gears really helps and by changing things up a bit, I am able to come back to whichever media I was feeling sluggish doing with fresh eyes and usually lots of new ideas. Variety is after all the 'spice of life'!
> 
> It seems (to me, anyway) that I have spent a while away from scrolling. With creating the carousel and some of the other projects that followed, I have felt as if I haven't really done any real fretwork in a while.
> 
> I really enjoy cutting fretwork, and I have lots of ideas for beautiful patterns in my head. Last week, I was finally caught up with things and I sat down and did some drawing. Within a couple of days, I drew up five new candle trays as well as two full ornament sets. I was on a roll.
> 
> I spent the weekend beginning to cut the trays out, and I am just thrilled with the results. While it took a little longer than I anticipated to complete the first couple designs (it ALWAYS does!) I was really happy with the outcome. I think they are classic and pretty and they were quite a bit of fun to cut.
> 
> I only finished the first two completely, and here is a shot of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top tray is cut from hickory and the bottom one from cherry. I used an oil/beeswax mixture finish on them and I will probably give them a light coat of shellac to finish them completely. I have the next one cut and two more to cut today, as well as the ornaments. I hope to get them done by tomorrow and then write up the packets for them for our next update on our site later on this week. It feels good to see them come out so nice. I really loved cutting them, too.
> 
> I have several other projects on the go as well. It is going to be fun and exciting to see them all come to life.
> 
> With the weather getting warmer and summer getting into full swing, I realize that people are outdoors more and inside crafting much less. I have heard many of my colleagues mention that things are really slow for them, as well as many of the forums that I am a member of. I think that is typical though for this time of year. The months of June and July are usually much slower because people that have been cooped up all winter are thrilled to get outside and work on gardens and have family gatherings, etc.
> 
> Things begin to pick up around the end of July, when people start thinking of autumn and fall shows and sales as well as the holidays. I plan to take this time to begin working on some new holiday patterns and projects. I look forward to watching loads of fun ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is overcast and a bit rainy, although it looks as though it is trying to clear up. We had one beautiful weekend day on Saturday and one rainy day yesterday. But overall it was a nice weekend. We had a good visit with some of our family and I took most of the day 'off' and relaxed. I am ready to hit the ground running today.
> 
> I wish you all a great week ahead. I know mine will be full of fun things. Enjoy your Monday!


You're scroll cutting is pure perfection Sheila. It may be raining, but, the sun shines on your scrolling.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fretwork!*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about what I do is the great variety of ways I am able to create. As with most of you, the more I look and discover, the more I want to expand my 'crafting arsenal'. I find it very rare to meet people that only dapple in ONE type of creating. Most like to do many.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with fresh ideas. After over 20 years of doing this for a living, it seems that I never run out of new things to do. There are times when I feel as if I am hitting a little wall, and my creativity just isn't there, but when that happens, I have learned that switching gears really helps and by changing things up a bit, I am able to come back to whichever media I was feeling sluggish doing with fresh eyes and usually lots of new ideas. Variety is after all the 'spice of life'!
> 
> It seems (to me, anyway) that I have spent a while away from scrolling. With creating the carousel and some of the other projects that followed, I have felt as if I haven't really done any real fretwork in a while.
> 
> I really enjoy cutting fretwork, and I have lots of ideas for beautiful patterns in my head. Last week, I was finally caught up with things and I sat down and did some drawing. Within a couple of days, I drew up five new candle trays as well as two full ornament sets. I was on a roll.
> 
> I spent the weekend beginning to cut the trays out, and I am just thrilled with the results. While it took a little longer than I anticipated to complete the first couple designs (it ALWAYS does!) I was really happy with the outcome. I think they are classic and pretty and they were quite a bit of fun to cut.
> 
> I only finished the first two completely, and here is a shot of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top tray is cut from hickory and the bottom one from cherry. I used an oil/beeswax mixture finish on them and I will probably give them a light coat of shellac to finish them completely. I have the next one cut and two more to cut today, as well as the ornaments. I hope to get them done by tomorrow and then write up the packets for them for our next update on our site later on this week. It feels good to see them come out so nice. I really loved cutting them, too.
> 
> I have several other projects on the go as well. It is going to be fun and exciting to see them all come to life.
> 
> With the weather getting warmer and summer getting into full swing, I realize that people are outdoors more and inside crafting much less. I have heard many of my colleagues mention that things are really slow for them, as well as many of the forums that I am a member of. I think that is typical though for this time of year. The months of June and July are usually much slower because people that have been cooped up all winter are thrilled to get outside and work on gardens and have family gatherings, etc.
> 
> Things begin to pick up around the end of July, when people start thinking of autumn and fall shows and sales as well as the holidays. I plan to take this time to begin working on some new holiday patterns and projects. I look forward to watching loads of fun ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is overcast and a bit rainy, although it looks as though it is trying to clear up. We had one beautiful weekend day on Saturday and one rainy day yesterday. But overall it was a nice weekend. We had a good visit with some of our family and I took most of the day 'off' and relaxed. I am ready to hit the ground running today.
> 
> I wish you all a great week ahead. I know mine will be full of fun things. Enjoy your Monday!


It was a good weekend. I must admit - these designs are a little more 'advanced' than my usual ones. But definitely cuttable for those with a little experience. The bottom one took over two hours to complete. I just put on tunes and enjoyed myself. It was like doing micro-surgery. But look how NICE it looks!  I am proud of these! The top piece was much easier. Much quicker, too. I guess I have something for everyone!

Have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fretwork!*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about what I do is the great variety of ways I am able to create. As with most of you, the more I look and discover, the more I want to expand my 'crafting arsenal'. I find it very rare to meet people that only dapple in ONE type of creating. Most like to do many.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with fresh ideas. After over 20 years of doing this for a living, it seems that I never run out of new things to do. There are times when I feel as if I am hitting a little wall, and my creativity just isn't there, but when that happens, I have learned that switching gears really helps and by changing things up a bit, I am able to come back to whichever media I was feeling sluggish doing with fresh eyes and usually lots of new ideas. Variety is after all the 'spice of life'!
> 
> It seems (to me, anyway) that I have spent a while away from scrolling. With creating the carousel and some of the other projects that followed, I have felt as if I haven't really done any real fretwork in a while.
> 
> I really enjoy cutting fretwork, and I have lots of ideas for beautiful patterns in my head. Last week, I was finally caught up with things and I sat down and did some drawing. Within a couple of days, I drew up five new candle trays as well as two full ornament sets. I was on a roll.
> 
> I spent the weekend beginning to cut the trays out, and I am just thrilled with the results. While it took a little longer than I anticipated to complete the first couple designs (it ALWAYS does!) I was really happy with the outcome. I think they are classic and pretty and they were quite a bit of fun to cut.
> 
> I only finished the first two completely, and here is a shot of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top tray is cut from hickory and the bottom one from cherry. I used an oil/beeswax mixture finish on them and I will probably give them a light coat of shellac to finish them completely. I have the next one cut and two more to cut today, as well as the ornaments. I hope to get them done by tomorrow and then write up the packets for them for our next update on our site later on this week. It feels good to see them come out so nice. I really loved cutting them, too.
> 
> I have several other projects on the go as well. It is going to be fun and exciting to see them all come to life.
> 
> With the weather getting warmer and summer getting into full swing, I realize that people are outdoors more and inside crafting much less. I have heard many of my colleagues mention that things are really slow for them, as well as many of the forums that I am a member of. I think that is typical though for this time of year. The months of June and July are usually much slower because people that have been cooped up all winter are thrilled to get outside and work on gardens and have family gatherings, etc.
> 
> Things begin to pick up around the end of July, when people start thinking of autumn and fall shows and sales as well as the holidays. I plan to take this time to begin working on some new holiday patterns and projects. I look forward to watching loads of fun ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is overcast and a bit rainy, although it looks as though it is trying to clear up. We had one beautiful weekend day on Saturday and one rainy day yesterday. But overall it was a nice weekend. We had a good visit with some of our family and I took most of the day 'off' and relaxed. I am ready to hit the ground running today.
> 
> I wish you all a great week ahead. I know mine will be full of fun things. Enjoy your Monday!


Beautiful artistry Sheila. Well done.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fretwork!*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about what I do is the great variety of ways I am able to create. As with most of you, the more I look and discover, the more I want to expand my 'crafting arsenal'. I find it very rare to meet people that only dapple in ONE type of creating. Most like to do many.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with fresh ideas. After over 20 years of doing this for a living, it seems that I never run out of new things to do. There are times when I feel as if I am hitting a little wall, and my creativity just isn't there, but when that happens, I have learned that switching gears really helps and by changing things up a bit, I am able to come back to whichever media I was feeling sluggish doing with fresh eyes and usually lots of new ideas. Variety is after all the 'spice of life'!
> 
> It seems (to me, anyway) that I have spent a while away from scrolling. With creating the carousel and some of the other projects that followed, I have felt as if I haven't really done any real fretwork in a while.
> 
> I really enjoy cutting fretwork, and I have lots of ideas for beautiful patterns in my head. Last week, I was finally caught up with things and I sat down and did some drawing. Within a couple of days, I drew up five new candle trays as well as two full ornament sets. I was on a roll.
> 
> I spent the weekend beginning to cut the trays out, and I am just thrilled with the results. While it took a little longer than I anticipated to complete the first couple designs (it ALWAYS does!) I was really happy with the outcome. I think they are classic and pretty and they were quite a bit of fun to cut.
> 
> I only finished the first two completely, and here is a shot of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top tray is cut from hickory and the bottom one from cherry. I used an oil/beeswax mixture finish on them and I will probably give them a light coat of shellac to finish them completely. I have the next one cut and two more to cut today, as well as the ornaments. I hope to get them done by tomorrow and then write up the packets for them for our next update on our site later on this week. It feels good to see them come out so nice. I really loved cutting them, too.
> 
> I have several other projects on the go as well. It is going to be fun and exciting to see them all come to life.
> 
> With the weather getting warmer and summer getting into full swing, I realize that people are outdoors more and inside crafting much less. I have heard many of my colleagues mention that things are really slow for them, as well as many of the forums that I am a member of. I think that is typical though for this time of year. The months of June and July are usually much slower because people that have been cooped up all winter are thrilled to get outside and work on gardens and have family gatherings, etc.
> 
> Things begin to pick up around the end of July, when people start thinking of autumn and fall shows and sales as well as the holidays. I plan to take this time to begin working on some new holiday patterns and projects. I look forward to watching loads of fun ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is overcast and a bit rainy, although it looks as though it is trying to clear up. We had one beautiful weekend day on Saturday and one rainy day yesterday. But overall it was a nice weekend. We had a good visit with some of our family and I took most of the day 'off' and relaxed. I am ready to hit the ground running today.
> 
> I wish you all a great week ahead. I know mine will be full of fun things. Enjoy your Monday!


Beautiful pieces Sheila. Love the detail in the scrolls. Already my brain is ticking over for uses of these candle holders!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fretwork!*
> 
> One of the things that I like best about what I do is the great variety of ways I am able to create. As with most of you, the more I look and discover, the more I want to expand my 'crafting arsenal'. I find it very rare to meet people that only dapple in ONE type of creating. Most like to do many.
> 
> I am often asked how I keep coming up with fresh ideas. After over 20 years of doing this for a living, it seems that I never run out of new things to do. There are times when I feel as if I am hitting a little wall, and my creativity just isn't there, but when that happens, I have learned that switching gears really helps and by changing things up a bit, I am able to come back to whichever media I was feeling sluggish doing with fresh eyes and usually lots of new ideas. Variety is after all the 'spice of life'!
> 
> It seems (to me, anyway) that I have spent a while away from scrolling. With creating the carousel and some of the other projects that followed, I have felt as if I haven't really done any real fretwork in a while.
> 
> I really enjoy cutting fretwork, and I have lots of ideas for beautiful patterns in my head. Last week, I was finally caught up with things and I sat down and did some drawing. Within a couple of days, I drew up five new candle trays as well as two full ornament sets. I was on a roll.
> 
> I spent the weekend beginning to cut the trays out, and I am just thrilled with the results. While it took a little longer than I anticipated to complete the first couple designs (it ALWAYS does!) I was really happy with the outcome. I think they are classic and pretty and they were quite a bit of fun to cut.
> 
> I only finished the first two completely, and here is a shot of them for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top tray is cut from hickory and the bottom one from cherry. I used an oil/beeswax mixture finish on them and I will probably give them a light coat of shellac to finish them completely. I have the next one cut and two more to cut today, as well as the ornaments. I hope to get them done by tomorrow and then write up the packets for them for our next update on our site later on this week. It feels good to see them come out so nice. I really loved cutting them, too.
> 
> I have several other projects on the go as well. It is going to be fun and exciting to see them all come to life.
> 
> With the weather getting warmer and summer getting into full swing, I realize that people are outdoors more and inside crafting much less. I have heard many of my colleagues mention that things are really slow for them, as well as many of the forums that I am a member of. I think that is typical though for this time of year. The months of June and July are usually much slower because people that have been cooped up all winter are thrilled to get outside and work on gardens and have family gatherings, etc.
> 
> Things begin to pick up around the end of July, when people start thinking of autumn and fall shows and sales as well as the holidays. I plan to take this time to begin working on some new holiday patterns and projects. I look forward to watching loads of fun ideas come to life.
> 
> Today is overcast and a bit rainy, although it looks as though it is trying to clear up. We had one beautiful weekend day on Saturday and one rainy day yesterday. But overall it was a nice weekend. We had a good visit with some of our family and I took most of the day 'off' and relaxed. I am ready to hit the ground running today.
> 
> I wish you all a great week ahead. I know mine will be full of fun things. Enjoy your Monday!


Thank you both. You can also use the components of these designs for frames and accents on other projects. I hope to finish cutting the others today.

I wish you all a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*. . . and Then There Were FIVE! *

I stayed quite busy yesterday, doing one of the things that I love to do. I really love so many of my creative aspects, and switching from one to the other back and forth always seems to keep me freshly excited about every one of them.

Yesterday I spent the day at the saw. I had my headphones on and I was into a 'classical' mood. I got lost listening to my three favorite composers - Rachmoninoff, Beethovan and Mozart. It made a good thing even better. Before long, the three additional trays were cut and ready to sand. I finished them before the sun went down on the day. Below is the results of the past couple of days of work:










They look kind of nice altogether. They are all finished with the natural colors of the various woods. (Left to right - walnut, curly maple, mahogany, hickory and cherry). They are all unique designs that will have many uses in addition to candle trays. They can also be used as frames and the elements from the designs easily transferred to other designs as accents. Some were harder to cut than others, but they all came out nice, I think. I am happy.

I am keeping things short here today because I need to continue on working on these. They need their 'presentation' photos done today and they also need the instructions written. I have two more ornament patterns drawn up as well and I want to get to cutting them, although it may be that I can only do that tomorrow.

All in all - it was a good start to the week. We hope to have an update to our site by the end of the week. But I need to keep moving forward.

Happy Tuesday to you all. I hoep you have a fabulous day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . and Then There Were FIVE! *
> 
> I stayed quite busy yesterday, doing one of the things that I love to do. I really love so many of my creative aspects, and switching from one to the other back and forth always seems to keep me freshly excited about every one of them.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day at the saw. I had my headphones on and I was into a 'classical' mood. I got lost listening to my three favorite composers - Rachmoninoff, Beethovan and Mozart. It made a good thing even better. Before long, the three additional trays were cut and ready to sand. I finished them before the sun went down on the day. Below is the results of the past couple of days of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look kind of nice altogether. They are all finished with the natural colors of the various woods. (Left to right - walnut, curly maple, mahogany, hickory and cherry). They are all unique designs that will have many uses in addition to candle trays. They can also be used as frames and the elements from the designs easily transferred to other designs as accents. Some were harder to cut than others, but they all came out nice, I think. I am happy.
> 
> I am keeping things short here today because I need to continue on working on these. They need their 'presentation' photos done today and they also need the instructions written. I have two more ornament patterns drawn up as well and I want to get to cutting them, although it may be that I can only do that tomorrow.
> 
> All in all - it was a good start to the week. We hope to have an update to our site by the end of the week. But I need to keep moving forward.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I hoep you have a fabulous day!


Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . and Then There Were FIVE! *
> 
> I stayed quite busy yesterday, doing one of the things that I love to do. I really love so many of my creative aspects, and switching from one to the other back and forth always seems to keep me freshly excited about every one of them.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day at the saw. I had my headphones on and I was into a 'classical' mood. I got lost listening to my three favorite composers - Rachmoninoff, Beethovan and Mozart. It made a good thing even better. Before long, the three additional trays were cut and ready to sand. I finished them before the sun went down on the day. Below is the results of the past couple of days of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look kind of nice altogether. They are all finished with the natural colors of the various woods. (Left to right - walnut, curly maple, mahogany, hickory and cherry). They are all unique designs that will have many uses in addition to candle trays. They can also be used as frames and the elements from the designs easily transferred to other designs as accents. Some were harder to cut than others, but they all came out nice, I think. I am happy.
> 
> I am keeping things short here today because I need to continue on working on these. They need their 'presentation' photos done today and they also need the instructions written. I have two more ornament patterns drawn up as well and I want to get to cutting them, although it may be that I can only do that tomorrow.
> 
> All in all - it was a good start to the week. We hope to have an update to our site by the end of the week. But I need to keep moving forward.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I hoep you have a fabulous day!


Sheila

I do not know how you do everything you do and a swell job too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . and Then There Were FIVE! *
> 
> I stayed quite busy yesterday, doing one of the things that I love to do. I really love so many of my creative aspects, and switching from one to the other back and forth always seems to keep me freshly excited about every one of them.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day at the saw. I had my headphones on and I was into a 'classical' mood. I got lost listening to my three favorite composers - Rachmoninoff, Beethovan and Mozart. It made a good thing even better. Before long, the three additional trays were cut and ready to sand. I finished them before the sun went down on the day. Below is the results of the past couple of days of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look kind of nice altogether. They are all finished with the natural colors of the various woods. (Left to right - walnut, curly maple, mahogany, hickory and cherry). They are all unique designs that will have many uses in addition to candle trays. They can also be used as frames and the elements from the designs easily transferred to other designs as accents. Some were harder to cut than others, but they all came out nice, I think. I am happy.
> 
> I am keeping things short here today because I need to continue on working on these. They need their 'presentation' photos done today and they also need the instructions written. I have two more ornament patterns drawn up as well and I want to get to cutting them, although it may be that I can only do that tomorrow.
> 
> All in all - it was a good start to the week. We hope to have an update to our site by the end of the week. But I need to keep moving forward.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I hoep you have a fabulous day!


Some truly fine work, Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . and Then There Were FIVE! *
> 
> I stayed quite busy yesterday, doing one of the things that I love to do. I really love so many of my creative aspects, and switching from one to the other back and forth always seems to keep me freshly excited about every one of them.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day at the saw. I had my headphones on and I was into a 'classical' mood. I got lost listening to my three favorite composers - Rachmoninoff, Beethovan and Mozart. It made a good thing even better. Before long, the three additional trays were cut and ready to sand. I finished them before the sun went down on the day. Below is the results of the past couple of days of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look kind of nice altogether. They are all finished with the natural colors of the various woods. (Left to right - walnut, curly maple, mahogany, hickory and cherry). They are all unique designs that will have many uses in addition to candle trays. They can also be used as frames and the elements from the designs easily transferred to other designs as accents. Some were harder to cut than others, but they all came out nice, I think. I am happy.
> 
> I am keeping things short here today because I need to continue on working on these. They need their 'presentation' photos done today and they also need the instructions written. I have two more ornament patterns drawn up as well and I want to get to cutting them, although it may be that I can only do that tomorrow.
> 
> All in all - it was a good start to the week. We hope to have an update to our site by the end of the week. But I need to keep moving forward.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I hoep you have a fabulous day!


Beautiful patterns Sheila. So many ways to be used! Happy Canada day tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . and Then There Were FIVE! *
> 
> I stayed quite busy yesterday, doing one of the things that I love to do. I really love so many of my creative aspects, and switching from one to the other back and forth always seems to keep me freshly excited about every one of them.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day at the saw. I had my headphones on and I was into a 'classical' mood. I got lost listening to my three favorite composers - Rachmoninoff, Beethovan and Mozart. It made a good thing even better. Before long, the three additional trays were cut and ready to sand. I finished them before the sun went down on the day. Below is the results of the past couple of days of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look kind of nice altogether. They are all finished with the natural colors of the various woods. (Left to right - walnut, curly maple, mahogany, hickory and cherry). They are all unique designs that will have many uses in addition to candle trays. They can also be used as frames and the elements from the designs easily transferred to other designs as accents. Some were harder to cut than others, but they all came out nice, I think. I am happy.
> 
> I am keeping things short here today because I need to continue on working on these. They need their 'presentation' photos done today and they also need the instructions written. I have two more ornament patterns drawn up as well and I want to get to cutting them, although it may be that I can only do that tomorrow.
> 
> All in all - it was a good start to the week. We hope to have an update to our site by the end of the week. But I need to keep moving forward.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I hoep you have a fabulous day!


Good morning to you, my friends! Thank you all for your kind words. I had a lot of fun cutting these pieces, as this is my favorite type of scrolling. I am glad you enjoy my designs and I hope to keep adding new ones that people will like. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Aftermath*

Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.

I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.

After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.

By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.

The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.

Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.

It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.

It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.

Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)

I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.

I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.

"







"

Happy Canada Day, Canada!

I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila,
Happy Canada Day to you and Keith. 
Rick


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


Have a gr8 and relaxing Canada Day to you both


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you, Rick and Roger! It is going to be a beautiful day! 

Sheila


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


Sheila

Happy Canada Day and that you and your family everyday.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


The same to you Arlin, my friend! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


Happy Canada Day Sheila! I'm glad this day is starting off better for you. Sometimes life just gets in the way  
Looking forward to the new patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Aftermath*
> 
> Yesterday wasn't what I would call the 'best' of days. While I always try to be positive and put a positive spin on things, sometimes it doesn't work out that way. Actually, it was Monday that was the difficult day, but yesterday was more of the aftermath of dealing with a very stressful situation and for the most part, I was pretty useless. Those who know me know that isn't my usual way. I always try to rise above the things that are bothering me.
> 
> I am not trying to be cryptic, but I really am not going to get into the details of the problem. As of today, it is pretty much resolved and after a good night's sleep, I feel much better. It was, however an example of how emotions and attitude can deeply affect our daily lives, and a reminder to myself of how important it is for me to focus on the many (many) positive things and not let the negative things get hold of me.
> 
> After the incident happened on Monday, I was able to finish my cutting of my trays that I showed yesterday. But as soon as I stopped working and began dwelling on the things that had transpired throughout the day, it really brought me down to a place emotionally where I haven't been in many years. I tried to go to sleep early (around 8:30pm) but I had a fitful night and actually slept very little. My head wouldn't allow the thoughts to settle down and even if I did fall asleep, I awakened myself with worry over and over again. By the time the sun came up in the morning, I got up and refocused and tried to busy myself with the positive things in my life. That helped.
> 
> By the afternoon, things were pretty much resolved. But the effects of worrying the past 24 hours had taken its toll. I am sorry to say that I accomplished very little yesterday and after taking two naps to try to feel rested, I still needed to go to sleep early. But I did sleep and I awoke feeling a bit better today. I am determined to make today a good one and continue to move forward. Everything is OK.
> 
> The only reason I mention these things is because I try to be honest with you all in my posts every day. Our world and lives are filled with peaks and valleys, and it would be unrealistic of me to tell you that I never experience 'bad days'. It happens to us all, and I find that I am fortunate in that for me it doesn't happen very often. Even in this instance it was able to be turned around relatively quickly and things are now much better. But not without costing me a day.
> 
> Sometimes coping with others is difficult. We expect a certain response from someone whom we are dealing with and we get something totally different. As a non-confrontational person, I dread having to put my foot down and draw a line. But sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise I feel that I am being taken advantage of, and that isn't good either.
> 
> It is not always easy to stand my ground. Even when I know I am right, I never like to appear as being pushy or unreasonable. I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes and look at things from their perspective. I try to understand that honest mistakes and misunderstandings do occur, and it doesn't mean that either party is 'bad' or 'evil'. Many times I am able to let things go without confrontation. I suppose it depends on the importance of the situation at hand. But sometimes, when there is much invested, we have no choice but to state our case and stand up for ourselves. If we don't, we will come out on the losing end and the ensuing resentment would eat away at us.
> 
> It doesn't come naturally to me though, and it can easily suck the energy right out of a person.
> 
> Today is Canada Day. It is a celebration of the birth of my host country in 1867. Everything is closed here and it is a day to relax, enjoy and reflect. (Much like July 4th is for the USA.)
> 
> I awoke early today and I am very grateful that I feel more like myself. There is much that I want to do today, which will bring me happiness and pleasure. It is overcast right now, but it seems that it may be clearing later on. It is quiet outside and I can hear the birds and the river across the road. It will be a good day.
> 
> I am lucky to have two places that I can call 'home'. It makes me twice as grateful for all the good things in my life and twice as appreicative.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Canada!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful Wednesday!


Thanks, Anna! All is well. Not worth dwelling on.

I hope you and Jim have a great Canada Day, too. We are having great weather here. I am going to do some cutting. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Now for Something Completely Different*

Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.

I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.

I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.

In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.

Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.










While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.

His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.

The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.










His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.










He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!










I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!










I hope you like him, too!

I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .

In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.

I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!

Have a wonderful and happy day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Now for Something Completely Different*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.
> 
> I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.
> 
> In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.
> 
> Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.
> 
> His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.
> 
> The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him, too!
> 
> I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy day!


This steampunk crow is way over the top cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now for Something Completely Different*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.
> 
> I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.
> 
> In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.
> 
> Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.
> 
> His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.
> 
> The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him, too!
> 
> I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy day!


Thanks, Roger! I certainly love this style! Just about anything goes! I have many, many cool steampunk ideas ahead. I am glad you enjoy them too! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *Now for Something Completely Different*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.
> 
> I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.
> 
> In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.
> 
> Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.
> 
> His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.
> 
> The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him, too!
> 
> I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy day!


That is SO unique and I like it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Now for Something Completely Different*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.
> 
> I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.
> 
> In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.
> 
> Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.
> 
> His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.
> 
> The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him, too!
> 
> I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy day!


Caw!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Now for Something Completely Different*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.
> 
> I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.
> 
> In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.
> 
> Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.
> 
> His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.
> 
> The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him, too!
> 
> I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy day!


Beautifully done Sheila. Very cool!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now for Something Completely Different*
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. I like that. I felt as if I was getting back on track and really accomplishing something. I didn't get to do the final photos of the new five candle tray patterns, but I did work on the three additional ornament sets that I will also be including in the next site update. (We are thinking either Sunday or Monday we will send out a newsletter.) That will mean that I will have a total of eight new scroll saw patterns to post. It will feel really good for me to have that many, as I know when I spread myself out to other things and take on huge projects like the carousel, I sometimes feel bad that I am not adding more every two weeks with the new updates.
> 
> I got things laid out and began cutting all the ornaments from the new sets. I like them and I think they are pretty cool, and they will kind of go along with the tray them of what I call "classic fretwork." I find that creating things in sets this way is really very productive. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I should have some photos tomorrow for you, as I plan to finish cutting the sets today. Then I will get the patterns done up over the weekend. It sounds like a good plan anyway.
> 
> In the evenings, I have been working on some new things that I guess could be called "mixed media". You all know how much I have enjoyed rediscovering sewing and embroidering, and now I feel that I have some cool ideas to take this type of crafting to a new level. As I mentioned before, I am toying with the idea of creating pattern kits for some projects that are for the most part hand sewing and embroidery. Not only are these fun to do, but very relaxing as well. I received such a nice response from my octopus ornament/pin that I decided to do more pieces along that line.
> 
> Last night, I finished a cool Steampunk Crow Sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this little guy didn't take too long to do, it really had me thinking. I love the challenge of getting the pieces to go together and everything to 'work'.
> 
> His body is created using beautiful black linen fabric, lined with 100% wool felt. He is completely hand-stitched using the amazing hand-dyed Valdani threads that I recently purchased. After the last fiasco and delay from purchasing my supplies from South Africa, I am afraid that I began looking for other, more reliable sources here in North America. Valdani is located in Alberta, Canada and when I order, I get my supplies in a couple of days. Their materials are beautifully hand-dyed and they have high quality silks and cottons that are amazing. If I had the idea of wanted to supply kits, I needed a reliable source for purchasing the materials.
> 
> The 'rivets' along the crow's wings are hot-fix nailheads that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I knew when I saw them that I would have loads of uses for them - especially with my love of Steampunk themed designs. The hot-fix pieces really stick great to fabric - probably better than they do to wood - and they make my crow look awesome, don't they? His feet are made of a wire armeature and he has a necklace of three metal keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His top hat is also made of 100% black wool. It is double layered and the section cut out reveals some real metal watch gears underneath. The hat band is hand-dyed silk ribbon, and I also dyed a piece of ribbon brown/black for the brown rose embellishment. His eyes are glass buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is about six to seven inches tall, and sits in the palm of my hand. I love all the dimension and textures that he has. He is really 'fluffy' looking in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will go well with my Steampunk theme. I have him here pictured with the rusty gear candle trays that I created in the background and he looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him, too!
> 
> I am not sure if there would be interest in kits or patterns for this type of design, but I may as well try. I haven't seen any around and I think that perhaps it is a market that is still somewhat untapped. Since the pieces are on the small size, it is easy to assemble all-inclusive kits so people don't have to chase around or invest a lot. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> In the mean time, I am having fun. After looking at him a bit this morning, I am thinking I can use him for a model for a painting pattern. That would be fun, too. I suppose there is always a way to justify something like this. Since I do this on my own 'down time', I don't look for things to have to pay off for me. Seeing the finished project is payment enough. Anything beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Saturday, as we had a holiday here in Canada. I guess it is only really Thursday, so we still have some time to go before the weekend. Lots to do and so much fun to have!
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy day!


Thank you, all! It was a lot of fun to do and I hope to create more pieces like him in the future. 

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scrolling Binge*

One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.

It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.

This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.

I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.

So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:










. . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:










I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.

Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.

We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.

I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!



















It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.

I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!

I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.

I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Oh boy oh boy… your Stang is lookin very good!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


I am BEYOND EXCITED, Roger! I can't wait to see it put back together in real light. I can't wait to drive it! I spent last night making an awesome playlist to blast on the ride home. You guys may not see me here until snowfall! 

Have a great 4th of July weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


I envy you the ride and your beautiful area to drive at least until I remember your winter stories. My buddy doesn't get to upset with fireworks unless they are too close and he is usually inside by choice. Thunder however is a different story and he becomes a 120 lb lap dog or at night will lay on top of me.
I forgot to mention that it is time for me to go fix his morning bacon and eggs.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


We had an EARTHQUAKE here on Wednesday! It sounded like thunder. Keith and I were walking in the woods, so I don't know what the kitties did, but others said their pets were very skittish. This picture will help alleviate your envy! 










That is the LAST winter that car will ever see!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Very cool looking ornaments! I can see some rhinestones being tucked into some of those! My favourite type of scrolling.
Your car is going to be awesome. Enjoy the ride home with the top down and music blaring


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


I just talked to them and they are still painting the trim. They say it would be best to pick it up Monday so everything can dry. :/

Oh well - I waited this long, I can wait until Monday. . .

Thank you for the kind comments. Yes - it was hard for me not to make several sets and play with the many types of ways to decorate them. Especially the keys! I would love to see how you add rhinestones to them. I think you can also use the faux rusting process on them too and they would look pretty cool.

Have a great weekend, Anna. I hope your weather is as nice as ours.  Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## Bigrock

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Hi Sheila:
I think you made a real good choice in the body shop you got to repaint your car. From what pictures you have posted, they take there work seriously in that they prepared your car well before they painted. They used some of the best finishes that are on the market today. You did the smart thing using this company. Show some pictures after you get it back.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Hi, Bigrock:

Yes - I am very pleased with the shop. It took a while, but that was expected. They are busy because they are so good.

As I said before, I saw they had a passion for what they do. That means more than anything. They aren't driven by money, but by artistry and the joy of working on the cars. The fact that they offer photos all along the way is another thing that shows that they are proud of their work and going to do a good job. I am very thrilled with the outcome so far and I can't wait to see it in person on Monday. I will definitely post some photos.

Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Sheila, it's good to see you having some fun at the Scroll saw. The car is looking particularly good. I'm not sure but I think, in the UK, we would call that Candy Apple red. Stunning anyway.

On the subject of ideas. Not all get realised but, I find, it's always good to have a few in reserve, to look up, for those lean times when they dry up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Yes, Martyn. It is a Candy Apple color. It was to be a bit darker than the photos show (neither is bad though) and I have to see it in person to see what shade it is. It is a three stage process:










That is what makes the 'candy' paint different (and more expensive). It is more labor-intensive and I understand that it is not for amateurs, as it is very easy to apply the tinted mid-coat layer incorrectly and wind up with 'stripes' where the overlap is on the spraying. But that is what gives the color depth and beauty.

We weren't initially going with that process, as you can imagine the cost was much higher. I was going to go with a normal, two stage paint. The shop owner (Curtis) had told me to check out Ford's new Ruby Red Metallic - as he thought it was beautiful. The candy paint/process was quite a bit out of my price range, being about twice as much as a 'normal' paint job. We did so and agreed to go with that color. It was a rich, deep red with gold-ish highlights and deep maroon-ish/black-ish undertones. It was stunning.

The day they went to pick up the paint, they discovered that the Ruby Red from Ford was indeed a three stage candy paint. (DOH!) The car was prepped and ready in the booth and to make a long story short, Curtis decided to give us the candy paint for no additional cost. So I am getting a lot more than I paid for.

I am very pleased with this shop. As I said, there were a few hiccups along the way, but I think they did the basic prep wonderfully and from the pictures, the paint looks amazing so far. I can't wait to see it in person.

So I will keep busy this weekend until Monday when I can go and get it. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas! 

Those reserve ideas do come in handy, too. It is what allows me to work in spurts the way that I do. You can never have too many ideas, right?

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scrolling Binge*
> 
> One good thing about doing lots of types of creative crafts is that every time I get to do something else, it is new and fresh to me and I am excited about it. I love painting and I love the recent needle artwork that I have been attempting, but I also love creating cool wood things on the scroll saw. There is something that is so calming and peaceful about following a line with a tiny blade to create 'graceful wood'.
> 
> It is sometimes difficult to keep up with everything that is going on in my head. I have ideas for so many projects, and often one idea can trigger six others. By the time I complete one thing, I have several other directions that I want to head. While it can be sometimes stressful, it is a good kind of stress. I always find myself thinking ahead to what is next and planning the next project (or two or three!) while I am working on my current one. While it can be overwhelming to some people, I like to look at it as 'job security'. I have said many times before that I doubt that I will ever live long enough to create all the ideas I have. So I have to do what I can when I can and see how far I can get on my ever-growing mental list.
> 
> This past week or so I have been working on several new scroll saw projects. I have been busy drawing, and cutting and I have created no less than five new candle trays and three sets of ornaments. These aren't necessarily Christmas ornaments, but they are more suitable for just about any time of the year - including Christmas. They are all of a traditional Damask or Gothic theme. They are similar in style (meaning they will blend with each other nicely) but they are all distinctly different. I find that designing in batches like this seems to be most efficient for me. It is nice to keep my head in one style at a time and it makes drawing and cutting a breeze.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of not cutting the ornaments out and just showing a photo of the enhanced line work, but I felt that I would be cheating myself out of the fun of cutting them. After all - to me that is the most fun and relaxing part of the process. There is little thinking involved at that point and I love putting on my cordless headphones and getting lost in the process. Besides, I wanted to use some of these ornaments for my 'Steampunk' themed all-season tree. As a bonus, I feel that I refine my cutting skills with each project I create.
> 
> So for the past couple of days, I have been working on cutting the three sets of intricate ornaments. They weren't hard to do (although some were a little more difficult than others) and the day just flew by yesterday. By the time I was finished last night, it was nearly 9pm. I had a nice sized pile of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a pile of beautiful ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the scroll saw photo because people often ask how I cut in my home. As you can see, the mess is really minimal. After a five minute session with the shop vac, everything was once again neat and clean. We keep our clutter to a minimum, which means that counters can be fully cleaned easily and there aren't a lot of little nick-knacks here to collect dust. I really find there is very little airborne dust when cutting this small stuff. It is very easy to control. If I cut bigger stuff (either thicker wood or with a larger blade) and there is more dust created, I just pull the vacuum out more often and give it a quick go-over. It really works.
> 
> Today I will be sanding and finishing these pieces, as well as photographing them for the patterns. I also have to do the formal photos for the five candle trays that I showed in snapshots earlier this week. Then on to write the patterns.
> 
> We are looking to update the site by the beginning of next week. That way everyone in the USA who is busy for the holiday won't miss anything. I should be posting these eight new patterns by then and Keith will have some new patterns as well.
> 
> I received some photos last evening from Curtis Customs (where my car is being renovated) and they are done painting it! I think the color looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful red candy three stage paint called Ruby Red. Even though it was red before, this color will look much richer and deeper. It is a awesome red with dark low lights and golden highlights. I am also going to have some black stripes on it in a matte finish, which will contrast beautifully with the glassy red paint. I can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I was told that today they are going to be reassembling the car and then hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday or latest on Monday. It has been a long, long winter and the car has been being worked on first with the new top and then with this makeover for over two months. I see many, many beach days ahead for me! I feel as if I have been a prisioner long enough! Show me some sunshine!
> 
> I want to wish all of you in America a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. Be safe and be smart and remember that your little furry four legged friends will be frightened of all the noisy fireworks, so try to provide them with a place that is quiet and calm. When I lived in Chicago and Digby, I used to keep them in a quiet room and play some music for them so they weren't as aware of the loud 'pops' and noises from outside. Also - please keep them indoors if possible. As much as we don't like to think of it, there are people that are cruel to animals and think nothing of abusing them. The best way to keep them safe is to keep them in.
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous weekend and happy Friday! Have fun and enjoy your time!


Oh - and since yesterday, I got new pictures - in the daylight. Still needs trim finished up, but you get the idea . . .




























And of course, the license plate! 










Can you tell I am excited??

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Being Patient*

If I am anything, I am patient.

I wasn't always that way, but as I get older and learn to appreciate things a bit more, I know that doing things right and getting things done properly takes time. Most times there is no way around that.

We live in a society where everyone wants everything fast. Whether it be their food, something they ordered online, or even something that is hand crafted, people don't seem to have the patience and respect that is required to offer something that is valued. I think that is a shame.

I sometimes wonder why it is so important for everyone to have everything right away. To me, it seems that the quicker they accomplish something, the faster they move on to something else. Are we all so busy that we forget to take time to enjoy the process of doing and creating? I certainly hope not.

This past week, I have been working on eight new scroll saw patterns. I realize that eight may perhaps seem like an odd number, but that is just the amount it turned out to be. I had some ideas, and I started drawing. By the time I was finished, I had five new candle tray patterns and three sets of ornaments looking at me. It felt like the time to stop, even though I had more ideas, so I did stop there and began the process of cutting. There will be time for more later.

I dappled with the idea of not cutting everything out. I am ashamed to say that once I cut the projects for the pattern photographs, more so than not, they get put in a box and placed into storage. Contrary to what you may think, my house here is not filled with Keith's and my scroll saw creations. Oh, sometimes for a while after I make a design, if I particularly like it, I will keep something out for a time just to gaze at it and enjoy it for a while, but eventually it gets put away because there is always something new that we are making. We live in a small place here and neither Keith nor myself like having lots of clutter around. We try to keep things pretty simple and streamlined, as it makes for easy clean ups and keeps things organized. But there are times when I head downstairs to my storage area and look at the boxes filled with projects and wonder what to do with them. We don't have time to actively sell them - either to shops or online. So they just sit there until we find a good home for them. It is sometimes kind of sad.

But for me part of the joy of creating is the actual cutting of things. Not only do I enjoy the process, but I think it improves my skills and allows me to catch any drawing errors that may occur in the process. It makes me a better scroller (painter/stitcher) and besides - I like it.

So I spent most of the week cutting my eight designs and enjoying every minute of it. I am really proud of this latest batch of things and I hope you like them too.

We are working on getting them on the site and sending out a newsletter either today or tomorrow. If you subscribe to our newsletter, look for it soon. Keith has a couple of lovely designs as well, and I will show you photos more of the projects tomorrow. For now, here are some photos of my SLD508 Monarch Damask Candle Tray.



















I hope you like it.

Over the weekend, I received some additional photos of how my car is coming out. I am really thrilled with it and I think they are doing a splendid job. Initially I had hopes of perhaps picking it up over the weekend, but it still needed some work on the trim, and while the body is pretty much done, being painted with a beautiful Candy Ruby Red paint, the trim and details still needed to be done.

I don't want to push the guys at the shop. They have a big show that they are attending in Moncton this week and they have been working around the clock and throughout the weekend to complete their cars for that. I know I have been waiting a long time (longer it seems because of the long winter we had here) but realistically I have no good reason to push them, and I don't feel right doing so. So I told the owner Curtis just to notify me when it is ready and I will come and get it. That will be good enough for me.

I have the latest photos for you to enjoy.




























As you can see, it still needs its trim and headlights installed. Also, in the first two photos, the grille was not yet painted. Curtis did that on Sunday. I think it is looking great!

I am very anxious to get it back, but not so anxious that I want to rush things at the end. I want everything finished and done right, in the way that they have been working all along. I will be able to enjoy the car for a very long time so to me, another couple of days won't kill me.

I hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was wonderful. This week I will be working on a new painting project. It is of a tiger name "Layla". I am creating her for an online publication that will be out August 1st. Here is what I have so far:



















Layla has a story that I am going to share as well. Stay tuned for more on that. (You'll just have to be patient!  )

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Patient*
> 
> If I am anything, I am patient.
> 
> I wasn't always that way, but as I get older and learn to appreciate things a bit more, I know that doing things right and getting things done properly takes time. Most times there is no way around that.
> 
> We live in a society where everyone wants everything fast. Whether it be their food, something they ordered online, or even something that is hand crafted, people don't seem to have the patience and respect that is required to offer something that is valued. I think that is a shame.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why it is so important for everyone to have everything right away. To me, it seems that the quicker they accomplish something, the faster they move on to something else. Are we all so busy that we forget to take time to enjoy the process of doing and creating? I certainly hope not.
> 
> This past week, I have been working on eight new scroll saw patterns. I realize that eight may perhaps seem like an odd number, but that is just the amount it turned out to be. I had some ideas, and I started drawing. By the time I was finished, I had five new candle tray patterns and three sets of ornaments looking at me. It felt like the time to stop, even though I had more ideas, so I did stop there and began the process of cutting. There will be time for more later.
> 
> I dappled with the idea of not cutting everything out. I am ashamed to say that once I cut the projects for the pattern photographs, more so than not, they get put in a box and placed into storage. Contrary to what you may think, my house here is not filled with Keith's and my scroll saw creations. Oh, sometimes for a while after I make a design, if I particularly like it, I will keep something out for a time just to gaze at it and enjoy it for a while, but eventually it gets put away because there is always something new that we are making. We live in a small place here and neither Keith nor myself like having lots of clutter around. We try to keep things pretty simple and streamlined, as it makes for easy clean ups and keeps things organized. But there are times when I head downstairs to my storage area and look at the boxes filled with projects and wonder what to do with them. We don't have time to actively sell them - either to shops or online. So they just sit there until we find a good home for them. It is sometimes kind of sad.
> 
> But for me part of the joy of creating is the actual cutting of things. Not only do I enjoy the process, but I think it improves my skills and allows me to catch any drawing errors that may occur in the process. It makes me a better scroller (painter/stitcher) and besides - I like it.
> 
> So I spent most of the week cutting my eight designs and enjoying every minute of it. I am really proud of this latest batch of things and I hope you like them too.
> 
> We are working on getting them on the site and sending out a newsletter either today or tomorrow. If you subscribe to our newsletter, look for it soon. Keith has a couple of lovely designs as well, and I will show you photos more of the projects tomorrow. For now, here are some photos of my SLD508 Monarch Damask Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Over the weekend, I received some additional photos of how my car is coming out. I am really thrilled with it and I think they are doing a splendid job. Initially I had hopes of perhaps picking it up over the weekend, but it still needed some work on the trim, and while the body is pretty much done, being painted with a beautiful Candy Ruby Red paint, the trim and details still needed to be done.
> 
> I don't want to push the guys at the shop. They have a big show that they are attending in Moncton this week and they have been working around the clock and throughout the weekend to complete their cars for that. I know I have been waiting a long time (longer it seems because of the long winter we had here) but realistically I have no good reason to push them, and I don't feel right doing so. So I told the owner Curtis just to notify me when it is ready and I will come and get it. That will be good enough for me.
> 
> I have the latest photos for you to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it still needs its trim and headlights installed. Also, in the first two photos, the grille was not yet painted. Curtis did that on Sunday. I think it is looking great!
> 
> I am very anxious to get it back, but not so anxious that I want to rush things at the end. I want everything finished and done right, in the way that they have been working all along. I will be able to enjoy the car for a very long time so to me, another couple of days won't kill me.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was wonderful. This week I will be working on a new painting project. It is of a tiger name "Layla". I am creating her for an online publication that will be out August 1st. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla has a story that I am going to share as well. Stay tuned for more on that. (You'll just have to be patient!  )
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


They've done a mighty fine job on your Stang. It looks really good


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Patient*
> 
> If I am anything, I am patient.
> 
> I wasn't always that way, but as I get older and learn to appreciate things a bit more, I know that doing things right and getting things done properly takes time. Most times there is no way around that.
> 
> We live in a society where everyone wants everything fast. Whether it be their food, something they ordered online, or even something that is hand crafted, people don't seem to have the patience and respect that is required to offer something that is valued. I think that is a shame.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why it is so important for everyone to have everything right away. To me, it seems that the quicker they accomplish something, the faster they move on to something else. Are we all so busy that we forget to take time to enjoy the process of doing and creating? I certainly hope not.
> 
> This past week, I have been working on eight new scroll saw patterns. I realize that eight may perhaps seem like an odd number, but that is just the amount it turned out to be. I had some ideas, and I started drawing. By the time I was finished, I had five new candle tray patterns and three sets of ornaments looking at me. It felt like the time to stop, even though I had more ideas, so I did stop there and began the process of cutting. There will be time for more later.
> 
> I dappled with the idea of not cutting everything out. I am ashamed to say that once I cut the projects for the pattern photographs, more so than not, they get put in a box and placed into storage. Contrary to what you may think, my house here is not filled with Keith's and my scroll saw creations. Oh, sometimes for a while after I make a design, if I particularly like it, I will keep something out for a time just to gaze at it and enjoy it for a while, but eventually it gets put away because there is always something new that we are making. We live in a small place here and neither Keith nor myself like having lots of clutter around. We try to keep things pretty simple and streamlined, as it makes for easy clean ups and keeps things organized. But there are times when I head downstairs to my storage area and look at the boxes filled with projects and wonder what to do with them. We don't have time to actively sell them - either to shops or online. So they just sit there until we find a good home for them. It is sometimes kind of sad.
> 
> But for me part of the joy of creating is the actual cutting of things. Not only do I enjoy the process, but I think it improves my skills and allows me to catch any drawing errors that may occur in the process. It makes me a better scroller (painter/stitcher) and besides - I like it.
> 
> So I spent most of the week cutting my eight designs and enjoying every minute of it. I am really proud of this latest batch of things and I hope you like them too.
> 
> We are working on getting them on the site and sending out a newsletter either today or tomorrow. If you subscribe to our newsletter, look for it soon. Keith has a couple of lovely designs as well, and I will show you photos more of the projects tomorrow. For now, here are some photos of my SLD508 Monarch Damask Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Over the weekend, I received some additional photos of how my car is coming out. I am really thrilled with it and I think they are doing a splendid job. Initially I had hopes of perhaps picking it up over the weekend, but it still needed some work on the trim, and while the body is pretty much done, being painted with a beautiful Candy Ruby Red paint, the trim and details still needed to be done.
> 
> I don't want to push the guys at the shop. They have a big show that they are attending in Moncton this week and they have been working around the clock and throughout the weekend to complete their cars for that. I know I have been waiting a long time (longer it seems because of the long winter we had here) but realistically I have no good reason to push them, and I don't feel right doing so. So I told the owner Curtis just to notify me when it is ready and I will come and get it. That will be good enough for me.
> 
> I have the latest photos for you to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it still needs its trim and headlights installed. Also, in the first two photos, the grille was not yet painted. Curtis did that on Sunday. I think it is looking great!
> 
> I am very anxious to get it back, but not so anxious that I want to rush things at the end. I want everything finished and done right, in the way that they have been working all along. I will be able to enjoy the car for a very long time so to me, another couple of days won't kill me.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was wonderful. This week I will be working on a new painting project. It is of a tiger name "Layla". I am creating her for an online publication that will be out August 1st. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla has a story that I am going to share as well. Stay tuned for more on that. (You'll just have to be patient!  )
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I am very pleased. I also like that they have shared photos every step of the way. I have them in a full album here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/102670535301242218376/MustangRenovation02?authuser=0&feat=directlink

It shows that they are proud of their work and aren't trying to hide anything. The finish looks wonderful! I can't wait to see it up close. I promise more photos when it is complete!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Patient*
> 
> If I am anything, I am patient.
> 
> I wasn't always that way, but as I get older and learn to appreciate things a bit more, I know that doing things right and getting things done properly takes time. Most times there is no way around that.
> 
> We live in a society where everyone wants everything fast. Whether it be their food, something they ordered online, or even something that is hand crafted, people don't seem to have the patience and respect that is required to offer something that is valued. I think that is a shame.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why it is so important for everyone to have everything right away. To me, it seems that the quicker they accomplish something, the faster they move on to something else. Are we all so busy that we forget to take time to enjoy the process of doing and creating? I certainly hope not.
> 
> This past week, I have been working on eight new scroll saw patterns. I realize that eight may perhaps seem like an odd number, but that is just the amount it turned out to be. I had some ideas, and I started drawing. By the time I was finished, I had five new candle tray patterns and three sets of ornaments looking at me. It felt like the time to stop, even though I had more ideas, so I did stop there and began the process of cutting. There will be time for more later.
> 
> I dappled with the idea of not cutting everything out. I am ashamed to say that once I cut the projects for the pattern photographs, more so than not, they get put in a box and placed into storage. Contrary to what you may think, my house here is not filled with Keith's and my scroll saw creations. Oh, sometimes for a while after I make a design, if I particularly like it, I will keep something out for a time just to gaze at it and enjoy it for a while, but eventually it gets put away because there is always something new that we are making. We live in a small place here and neither Keith nor myself like having lots of clutter around. We try to keep things pretty simple and streamlined, as it makes for easy clean ups and keeps things organized. But there are times when I head downstairs to my storage area and look at the boxes filled with projects and wonder what to do with them. We don't have time to actively sell them - either to shops or online. So they just sit there until we find a good home for them. It is sometimes kind of sad.
> 
> But for me part of the joy of creating is the actual cutting of things. Not only do I enjoy the process, but I think it improves my skills and allows me to catch any drawing errors that may occur in the process. It makes me a better scroller (painter/stitcher) and besides - I like it.
> 
> So I spent most of the week cutting my eight designs and enjoying every minute of it. I am really proud of this latest batch of things and I hope you like them too.
> 
> We are working on getting them on the site and sending out a newsletter either today or tomorrow. If you subscribe to our newsletter, look for it soon. Keith has a couple of lovely designs as well, and I will show you photos more of the projects tomorrow. For now, here are some photos of my SLD508 Monarch Damask Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Over the weekend, I received some additional photos of how my car is coming out. I am really thrilled with it and I think they are doing a splendid job. Initially I had hopes of perhaps picking it up over the weekend, but it still needed some work on the trim, and while the body is pretty much done, being painted with a beautiful Candy Ruby Red paint, the trim and details still needed to be done.
> 
> I don't want to push the guys at the shop. They have a big show that they are attending in Moncton this week and they have been working around the clock and throughout the weekend to complete their cars for that. I know I have been waiting a long time (longer it seems because of the long winter we had here) but realistically I have no good reason to push them, and I don't feel right doing so. So I told the owner Curtis just to notify me when it is ready and I will come and get it. That will be good enough for me.
> 
> I have the latest photos for you to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it still needs its trim and headlights installed. Also, in the first two photos, the grille was not yet painted. Curtis did that on Sunday. I think it is looking great!
> 
> I am very anxious to get it back, but not so anxious that I want to rush things at the end. I want everything finished and done right, in the way that they have been working all along. I will be able to enjoy the car for a very long time so to me, another couple of days won't kill me.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was wonderful. This week I will be working on a new painting project. It is of a tiger name "Layla". I am creating her for an online publication that will be out August 1st. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla has a story that I am going to share as well. Stay tuned for more on that. (You'll just have to be patient!  )
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The candle holder is beautiful Sheila. I love the damask patterns. I'm very interested in your "Layla" painting project. Looking forward to seeing more of that.
Your Mustang is looking like a brand new car. Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Patient*
> 
> If I am anything, I am patient.
> 
> I wasn't always that way, but as I get older and learn to appreciate things a bit more, I know that doing things right and getting things done properly takes time. Most times there is no way around that.
> 
> We live in a society where everyone wants everything fast. Whether it be their food, something they ordered online, or even something that is hand crafted, people don't seem to have the patience and respect that is required to offer something that is valued. I think that is a shame.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why it is so important for everyone to have everything right away. To me, it seems that the quicker they accomplish something, the faster they move on to something else. Are we all so busy that we forget to take time to enjoy the process of doing and creating? I certainly hope not.
> 
> This past week, I have been working on eight new scroll saw patterns. I realize that eight may perhaps seem like an odd number, but that is just the amount it turned out to be. I had some ideas, and I started drawing. By the time I was finished, I had five new candle tray patterns and three sets of ornaments looking at me. It felt like the time to stop, even though I had more ideas, so I did stop there and began the process of cutting. There will be time for more later.
> 
> I dappled with the idea of not cutting everything out. I am ashamed to say that once I cut the projects for the pattern photographs, more so than not, they get put in a box and placed into storage. Contrary to what you may think, my house here is not filled with Keith's and my scroll saw creations. Oh, sometimes for a while after I make a design, if I particularly like it, I will keep something out for a time just to gaze at it and enjoy it for a while, but eventually it gets put away because there is always something new that we are making. We live in a small place here and neither Keith nor myself like having lots of clutter around. We try to keep things pretty simple and streamlined, as it makes for easy clean ups and keeps things organized. But there are times when I head downstairs to my storage area and look at the boxes filled with projects and wonder what to do with them. We don't have time to actively sell them - either to shops or online. So they just sit there until we find a good home for them. It is sometimes kind of sad.
> 
> But for me part of the joy of creating is the actual cutting of things. Not only do I enjoy the process, but I think it improves my skills and allows me to catch any drawing errors that may occur in the process. It makes me a better scroller (painter/stitcher) and besides - I like it.
> 
> So I spent most of the week cutting my eight designs and enjoying every minute of it. I am really proud of this latest batch of things and I hope you like them too.
> 
> We are working on getting them on the site and sending out a newsletter either today or tomorrow. If you subscribe to our newsletter, look for it soon. Keith has a couple of lovely designs as well, and I will show you photos more of the projects tomorrow. For now, here are some photos of my SLD508 Monarch Damask Candle Tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Over the weekend, I received some additional photos of how my car is coming out. I am really thrilled with it and I think they are doing a splendid job. Initially I had hopes of perhaps picking it up over the weekend, but it still needed some work on the trim, and while the body is pretty much done, being painted with a beautiful Candy Ruby Red paint, the trim and details still needed to be done.
> 
> I don't want to push the guys at the shop. They have a big show that they are attending in Moncton this week and they have been working around the clock and throughout the weekend to complete their cars for that. I know I have been waiting a long time (longer it seems because of the long winter we had here) but realistically I have no good reason to push them, and I don't feel right doing so. So I told the owner Curtis just to notify me when it is ready and I will come and get it. That will be good enough for me.
> 
> I have the latest photos for you to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it still needs its trim and headlights installed. Also, in the first two photos, the grille was not yet painted. Curtis did that on Sunday. I think it is looking great!
> 
> I am very anxious to get it back, but not so anxious that I want to rush things at the end. I want everything finished and done right, in the way that they have been working all along. I will be able to enjoy the car for a very long time so to me, another couple of days won't kill me.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was wonderful. This week I will be working on a new painting project. It is of a tiger name "Layla". I am creating her for an online publication that will be out August 1st. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla has a story that I am going to share as well. Stay tuned for more on that. (You'll just have to be patient!  )
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Anna! I am really pleased with how the new patterns came out. I don't even think I showed them all yet, but I will have more to show tomorrow. Plus, our newsletter will come out soon with all the pattern pictures in it.

I can't wait to get the car! I am working hard now because I know I will be out a bit more once I get it. Yes - it will look like new! I am excited! 

Have a great day! Warm day here! If I had my car, I would be at the BEACH!

. . . . soon . . . soon . . .

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Ten New patterns*

Time always seems to move much too quickly, and lately more so than ever. I think because I have been keeping so busy the days just seem to bleed quickly into one another and before we know it, another week has passed. It is hard to believe that we are halfway through the year.

As those of you who read often know, I spent the last week or so working on some new scroll saw patterns for the site. At the time I was working on them it didn't seem like it was a lot, but seeing everything finished and posted makes me realize that I did indeed accomplish a great deal. I am happy with them.

We spent the day yesterday updating the website and sending out our bi-monthly newsletter. When that was done, I realized that lots of stuff needed to be tended to here at my house, so I spent the remainder of the day doing that. It feels good to catch up and have everything clean, but I didn't have much time to work on my painting of "Layla". I hope to do that today.

I am going to quickly share photos of our new patterns here today. I know some look here to see what is new. Besides, I am kind of proud of them.

I'll start off with showing the new sets of ornaments that designs. The first one is a set of Gothic Keys (SLD505)










The designs were based on actual antique keys and I think they will be fun to cut them and use them in lots of crafts and decorating applications. I think they would even be nice cut from plywood and either painted and encrusted with rhinestones, or painted with a faux rust finish like I used on the gears. Wouldn't that be cool?

The next set of ornaments goes along the Damask theme (SLD506 10 Regal Damask Ornaments)










These, too can be finished in a variety of ways. I love the flowing designs and they are actually not very difficult to cut, making them ideal to someone who is newere to the scroll saw. They are cool because they can be used year-round for a variety of projects as well. I cut mine all from various hardwood scraps I had saved and I love the color and variety of wood.

The third ornament set is a combination of the Damask ornaments and the Key ornaments.










(SLD507 10 Damask Key Ornaments)

These would be beautiful for wedding favors, showers, or any general non-seasonal decorating application you may want. Again - mine were made from hardwood, but I think they would be lovely painted with chalky paint and some hot-fix rhinestones added for a little 'bling'.

And finally for me, the candle trays: (Shown here is the Special Set SPECIAL)










I really like them all and can't decide which one I like best. Again, they would be nice for so many occasions. I can picture them as centerpieces at a wedding with the coordinating key ornaments as favors. They would make a beautiful and elegant presentation for sure. They are also nice for any time of year.

Keith had two new designs as well. His first is this SLDK594 Welcome to our Cabin/Home Plaque:










I think he has been hanging around me too long because in his pattern he offers two variations of the design, as well as two different cutting and finishing versions. (Way to go, Keith!) 

And finally, he has a new word art plaque, SLDK593 - Be Still and Know I am God:










It is yet another of his beautiful word art designs.

I think all in all this was a pretty good update. As we add more patterns to our site, we are happy that we seem to be attracting a greater variety of customers. We keep trying to offer a variety of designs that will appeal to many different tastes, styles and types of crafters. We hope we can keep it going, as it allows us to do what we love.

It's a bit overcast today and mild out. I am still waiting to hear about the car. Any day now. The guys who are working on it are awaiting delivery of the headlights, and once that is done, it should be good to go. I try to keep busy and figure that since I waited this long, another day or two won't hurt. It will be wonderful to get it back.

I wish you all a good day. I plan on spending my day painting and should have some progress photos to show you on that tomorrow. It will be nice to change creative gears and paint. I hope it comes out OK.

Thanks again to all of you who are our constant support. We really appreciate you!

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Ten New patterns*
> 
> Time always seems to move much too quickly, and lately more so than ever. I think because I have been keeping so busy the days just seem to bleed quickly into one another and before we know it, another week has passed. It is hard to believe that we are halfway through the year.
> 
> As those of you who read often know, I spent the last week or so working on some new scroll saw patterns for the site. At the time I was working on them it didn't seem like it was a lot, but seeing everything finished and posted makes me realize that I did indeed accomplish a great deal. I am happy with them.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday updating the website and sending out our bi-monthly newsletter. When that was done, I realized that lots of stuff needed to be tended to here at my house, so I spent the remainder of the day doing that. It feels good to catch up and have everything clean, but I didn't have much time to work on my painting of "Layla". I hope to do that today.
> 
> I am going to quickly share photos of our new patterns here today. I know some look here to see what is new. Besides, I am kind of proud of them.
> 
> I'll start off with showing the new sets of ornaments that designs. The first one is a set of Gothic Keys (SLD505)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs were based on actual antique keys and I think they will be fun to cut them and use them in lots of crafts and decorating applications. I think they would even be nice cut from plywood and either painted and encrusted with rhinestones, or painted with a faux rust finish like I used on the gears. Wouldn't that be cool?
> 
> The next set of ornaments goes along the Damask theme (SLD506 10 Regal Damask Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These, too can be finished in a variety of ways. I love the flowing designs and they are actually not very difficult to cut, making them ideal to someone who is newere to the scroll saw. They are cool because they can be used year-round for a variety of projects as well. I cut mine all from various hardwood scraps I had saved and I love the color and variety of wood.
> 
> The third ornament set is a combination of the Damask ornaments and the Key ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SLD507 10 Damask Key Ornaments)
> 
> These would be beautiful for wedding favors, showers, or any general non-seasonal decorating application you may want. Again - mine were made from hardwood, but I think they would be lovely painted with chalky paint and some hot-fix rhinestones added for a little 'bling'.
> 
> And finally for me, the candle trays: (Shown here is the Special Set SPECIAL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them all and can't decide which one I like best. Again, they would be nice for so many occasions. I can picture them as centerpieces at a wedding with the coordinating key ornaments as favors. They would make a beautiful and elegant presentation for sure. They are also nice for any time of year.
> 
> Keith had two new designs as well. His first is this SLDK594 Welcome to our Cabin/Home Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has been hanging around me too long because in his pattern he offers two variations of the design, as well as two different cutting and finishing versions. (Way to go, Keith!)
> 
> And finally, he has a new word art plaque, SLDK593 - Be Still and Know I am God:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is yet another of his beautiful word art designs.
> 
> I think all in all this was a pretty good update. As we add more patterns to our site, we are happy that we seem to be attracting a greater variety of customers. We keep trying to offer a variety of designs that will appeal to many different tastes, styles and types of crafters. We hope we can keep it going, as it allows us to do what we love.
> 
> It's a bit overcast today and mild out. I am still waiting to hear about the car. Any day now. The guys who are working on it are awaiting delivery of the headlights, and once that is done, it should be good to go. I try to keep busy and figure that since I waited this long, another day or two won't hurt. It will be wonderful to get it back.
> 
> I wish you all a good day. I plan on spending my day painting and should have some progress photos to show you on that tomorrow. It will be nice to change creative gears and paint. I hope it comes out OK.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who are our constant support. We really appreciate you!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Beautiful patterns Sheila. I'm off to the website to order!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Ten New patterns*
> 
> Time always seems to move much too quickly, and lately more so than ever. I think because I have been keeping so busy the days just seem to bleed quickly into one another and before we know it, another week has passed. It is hard to believe that we are halfway through the year.
> 
> As those of you who read often know, I spent the last week or so working on some new scroll saw patterns for the site. At the time I was working on them it didn't seem like it was a lot, but seeing everything finished and posted makes me realize that I did indeed accomplish a great deal. I am happy with them.
> 
> We spent the day yesterday updating the website and sending out our bi-monthly newsletter. When that was done, I realized that lots of stuff needed to be tended to here at my house, so I spent the remainder of the day doing that. It feels good to catch up and have everything clean, but I didn't have much time to work on my painting of "Layla". I hope to do that today.
> 
> I am going to quickly share photos of our new patterns here today. I know some look here to see what is new. Besides, I am kind of proud of them.
> 
> I'll start off with showing the new sets of ornaments that designs. The first one is a set of Gothic Keys (SLD505)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs were based on actual antique keys and I think they will be fun to cut them and use them in lots of crafts and decorating applications. I think they would even be nice cut from plywood and either painted and encrusted with rhinestones, or painted with a faux rust finish like I used on the gears. Wouldn't that be cool?
> 
> The next set of ornaments goes along the Damask theme (SLD506 10 Regal Damask Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These, too can be finished in a variety of ways. I love the flowing designs and they are actually not very difficult to cut, making them ideal to someone who is newere to the scroll saw. They are cool because they can be used year-round for a variety of projects as well. I cut mine all from various hardwood scraps I had saved and I love the color and variety of wood.
> 
> The third ornament set is a combination of the Damask ornaments and the Key ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SLD507 10 Damask Key Ornaments)
> 
> These would be beautiful for wedding favors, showers, or any general non-seasonal decorating application you may want. Again - mine were made from hardwood, but I think they would be lovely painted with chalky paint and some hot-fix rhinestones added for a little 'bling'.
> 
> And finally for me, the candle trays: (Shown here is the Special Set SPECIAL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them all and can't decide which one I like best. Again, they would be nice for so many occasions. I can picture them as centerpieces at a wedding with the coordinating key ornaments as favors. They would make a beautiful and elegant presentation for sure. They are also nice for any time of year.
> 
> Keith had two new designs as well. His first is this SLDK594 Welcome to our Cabin/Home Plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has been hanging around me too long because in his pattern he offers two variations of the design, as well as two different cutting and finishing versions. (Way to go, Keith!)
> 
> And finally, he has a new word art plaque, SLDK593 - Be Still and Know I am God:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is yet another of his beautiful word art designs.
> 
> I think all in all this was a pretty good update. As we add more patterns to our site, we are happy that we seem to be attracting a greater variety of customers. We keep trying to offer a variety of designs that will appeal to many different tastes, styles and types of crafters. We hope we can keep it going, as it allows us to do what we love.
> 
> It's a bit overcast today and mild out. I am still waiting to hear about the car. Any day now. The guys who are working on it are awaiting delivery of the headlights, and once that is done, it should be good to go. I try to keep busy and figure that since I waited this long, another day or two won't hurt. It will be wonderful to get it back.
> 
> I wish you all a good day. I plan on spending my day painting and should have some progress photos to show you on that tomorrow. It will be nice to change creative gears and paint. I hope it comes out OK.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who are our constant support. We really appreciate you!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I know you are going to do FABULOUS things with this design, Anna! You are so creative! Thank you for your kind comments! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Introducing Layla*

As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.

This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.

When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.

A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.

When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.

I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.



















At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)

I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:










This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.

The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.










Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:










I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .










My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:










I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:










I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?

This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.

It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## johnstoneb

scrollgirl said:


> *Introducing Layla*
> 
> As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.
> 
> This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.
> 
> When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.
> 
> When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.
> 
> I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)
> 
> I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.
> 
> The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?
> 
> This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.
> 
> It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Sheila
Your talent just continues to amaze me. That is one amazing tiger. Remember no 2 tigers have the same stripe pattern so you can put the stripes wherever you want.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Introducing Layla*
> 
> As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.
> 
> This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.
> 
> When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.
> 
> When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.
> 
> I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)
> 
> I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.
> 
> The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?
> 
> This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.
> 
> It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Nice, Sheila. Automatically thought of this


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Introducing Layla*
> 
> As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.
> 
> This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.
> 
> When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.
> 
> When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.
> 
> I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)
> 
> I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.
> 
> The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?
> 
> This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.
> 
> It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you so much for your kind words, Bruce. I really appreciate them. Yes - the big cat's markings are like fingerprints - no two the same. I am going to try to replicate Layla though as well as I can. I am thinking I will give the rights of the finished piece to the Wildcat Sanctuary so that they can use it to raise money for their organization. I will also be donating part of what I make to them on behalf of Layla.

Martyn - I have been humming this song in my head since I began sketching her! That was a fabulous version you posted. What a great song. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Introducing Layla*
> 
> As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.
> 
> This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.
> 
> When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.
> 
> When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.
> 
> I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)
> 
> I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.
> 
> The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?
> 
> This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.
> 
> It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


This is going to be awesome Sheila. So glad it's going to be in Painting Ezine!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Introducing Layla*
> 
> As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.
> 
> This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.
> 
> When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.
> 
> When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.
> 
> I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)
> 
> I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.
> 
> The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?
> 
> This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.
> 
> It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Looks great Sheila, and the story behind your project also brings more life to it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Introducing Layla*
> 
> As an artist and a designer, I am always looking for good source material for my creations. I am not the kind of artist that usually can just draw from the top of my head. Oh, sure - I can draw cartoon-y type things or non-realistic items fairly well and you can tell what they are supposed to be, but for my higher end artwork and paintings, I like to have photographs as a reference.
> 
> This isn't always easy. I am always very aware and respectful of copyrights from fellow artists and photographers. Long gone are the days when we just see a photo and feel free to take it and use it in our designs. Every photo has a copyright - whether written or not - and besides getting ourselves into trouble for using someone's photo for our designs, it is not the moral thing to do.
> 
> When I see an image that I would like to use in my design work, I like to try to contact the photographer directly. While this isn't always easy, it is really the best way to make sure that I am clear as to how I can use the photo. That way I am not wondering and guessing after I finished my project if I am going to be contacted one day and find that one of my beautiful creations is in violation of someone else's copyright. That to me would be horrible. After all the work I put into my designs, I really want to be able to have a clear conscience about them, and give credit where credit is due. It is just the right thing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I came across a beautiful photo of a tiger on one of my Facebook group pages. The page is The Wildcat Sanctuary and those of you who know me know that its cause of rescuing abused wildcats is very close to my heart. I had recently been asked to contribute a painting to the online painting magazine "Painting Ezine" for their August issue. The theme for that issue is "Summer Safari" and I was asked to paint a large wildcat of some sorts to offer as a pattern. While I have had much success with my own personal large cat paintings, such as my Snow Leopard Pair, I had never painted something of this caliber to teach others. It would be a challenge.
> 
> When I saw the head shot of Layla the tiger, I knew it would be the perfect image to replicate. It would teach the basics of a large cat and fur, but not be as complicated because I am not doing the entire animal. It made it within reach.
> 
> I gave you a peek at the drawings that I did of Layla and the beginning of the painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, it may not have looked like much, but it established where the main colors and stripes would be. Yesterday I got to really get moving on it. (I admit, I was somewhat scared to move forward on this one, but I gave it a go!)
> 
> I tried to lay down the base of the darker stripes compared to the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me was the most complex part of the painting. I also based in the nose and eyes - nothing special yet.
> 
> The results was pretty good, and I was satisfied. There is always room for refining the position of the stripes, but this was a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the eyes. To me, they are the soul of the painting and I like to do them near the beginning. I know if I nail the eyes, the rest is pretty easy. I am pretty happy with the results that I have here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could now look at Layla, and she would look back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next step was to add texture and establish the direction and length of the fur. This isn't always easy with animals - especially big cats. But little by little I filled her in with a neutral color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite finish last night, and around midnight I was getting tired. I did however try to go a little further and see how the coloring would come out in the end. You can see on the lower right corner, I went through the next couple of steps to make sure I was on the right track with color. I think she will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with her so far and I am anxious to work on her today. It seems she is going faster than my normal paintings of this type. Could it be I am getting better and learning?
> 
> This painting is meaningful for me on many levels. I am going to donate part of the proceeds from this project to The Wildcat Sanctuary and I also have another idea I need to run by them when I am finished to help raise awareness and funds for these beautiful animals. I invite you to please go to their site - The Wildcat Sanctuary - and read through the wonderful stories of their good work. Share their links and donate what you can and raise awareness for their cause and these beautiful creatures. There are many levels of support you can offer.
> 
> It is raining here today, as predicted and tomorrow I may be heading to Halifax to pick up my car. If by chance I don't write tomorrow, I will certainly be back on Friday. I am taking progress photos all along for this pattern to show you and also for the lesson. I hope you enjoy seeing me bring Layla to life, and I hope I do her justice. She is such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday.


Thank you both very much.  I am posting update in the next blog. I am nearing the finish line. This one came pretty fast.

I hope I can translate the teaching part OK.

I really appreciate your nice comments!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Layla Progress*

I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.

After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.

In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.

I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want. 

In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.

Here are photos of the finished car:




























It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.

We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.

On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.

This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:










. . . worked my way around the cheeks:










. . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:



















During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:










She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.

I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.

This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.

We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.

Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Gr8 paint job on the Stang. The puddy-tat is also fantastic!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Thank you, my friend! I am really pleased with it. 

I hope to finish the kitty up this weekend!

Have a great one!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Great to see that you are finally reunited. The tiger's looking great too.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


The car looks awesome! Jim and I tried to cope with having just one car once - couldn't do it! Freedom is important!
Layla is looking great. I'll be looking forward to that lesson in Painting Ezine.
Enjoy the weekend. Happy driving.


----------



## JeffMartineau

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Love the ScrlGrl plates! And the paint job is spot on, both the car and the kitty!


----------



## Bogeyguy

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Great looking car Sheila. But I think it's time bite the bullet and learn to drive the stick shift. It's not that difficult. Go for it girl.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Good morning, everyone! Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. Yesterday I spent most of the day running errands, and I ended the day watching the sun go down at the beach! What a beautiful day and a nice life I have. 

Today I plan to get back to finishing up on Layla. Then to figure out how to teach the process. This may be a bit of a challenge for me, but I think I can do it.

I love having my SCRLGRL plate, Jeff! I had an Illinois plate that said the same. 










I was happy to be able to get the Nova Scotia one, too. (I suppose there aren't many Scrollgirls here in Nova Scotia!)

As far as driving stick, I know the basic concept - I used to be able to drive a dirt bike as a teen - but with all the hills here and figuring that when I have reason to drive it, it will be mostly icy and snowy, I prefer what I am most familiar with - automatic. Call me a wuss if you must. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


I can relate to the hills and stick shifts! I did that with horse trailers attached and sweating out the dude behind me way to close, almost up my tail pipe to even what to pop the clutch and put on the gas! Not to mention the truck was under-powered for the huge mules and those hills. Since, we have gotten the diesels and they don't have stick shifts YEAH! 
Thanks for your Blogging! I am new to Lumber Jocks, old to the scroll sawing and new to computers. Learning a lot on my own with computer abilities. Not enough hours in a day for it and the farm/ranch. Today I learned about the magazines being discontinued and I was about to reorder this month, in July! You saved me! 
I hope to learn how to post pictures soon, do the show and tell and maybe inspire others! 
Thanks! Suzanne


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla Progress*
> 
> I missed blogging yesterday because on Wednesday afternoon I received a call from the guys that are working on my car in Halifax. They were DONE with it and it was finally ready to be picked up. After just over two months of waiting, you can bet I dropped everything and we planned to make the three hour trip to the city to go get it. I was really excited.
> 
> After the long and cold winter, followed by three months of not being able to drive my car, I really was looking forward to having it back. I don't mind putting it away for the winter, but I hate depending on Keith to get me from one place to another. It just isn't my style or way of living. But we live in a rural area and nothing is within walking distance. Even trips to the grocery store are too far to walk. (I suppose I could, but it would take a couple of hours.) His two cars are manual shift cars which I never really learned to drive, so I am pretty dependent on him to take me even on short errands. I think everyone understands how tedious that can get.
> 
> In the three to four months when we have snow on the ground, it isn't usually an issue. I mostly stay inside and focus on work and it doesn't bother me very much at all not getting out. But in the warm weather, there are things that I want to do on my own - like go to the beach or take short drives - that Keith doesn't show much interest in. I understand that, but I also think that it is important for us to do our own thing. It makes us both happier.
> 
> I am happy that I kind of have my 'freedom' back. Sometimes it isn't even actually getting out, it is knowing you CAN if you want.
> 
> In any case, the car is done for the most part and I will be on the road again (look out!) There will be a few minor things that I will do yet, but for now I am really happy with the car and how it came out.
> 
> Here are photos of the finished car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a new top on it and three stage Candy Ruby Red paint. The black stripes are also painted on - not stickers. It looks brand new. I am thrilled with how it looks. The color is a deep, blood red with gold highlights in the sun. It was an overcast and rainy day when these photos were taken, but in the third picture you can see the gold highlights and the deep shadows. It looks stunning.
> 
> We got home too late last night to take any new pictures. I will probably take some today in the sun, as it is supposed to be a nice day. Now that this chapter in my life is finished, I can get on with other things. You would be amazed at how much it occupied my mind over the past several weeks.
> 
> On Wednesday, I was able to make a good deal of progress on my Layla painting. I painted the under layer of fur, and am just about ready for glazing her.
> 
> This is probably the longest part of the process for me. It entailed painting a layer of 'fur' and establishing the length, direction and color pattern better. I began at the short fur on the muzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . worked my way around the cheeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worked my way from the outer perimeter (the furthest part back from her) toward the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During this process, I moved some of the stripes to refine their position and make them more accurate. While this may not be important if you are painting a generic tiger, I wanted Layla to be represented as true to life as possible. In the end, I think she looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could nearly pass for a white tiger at this point, but there is still more to do. Today I will begin glazing her with orange-y paint and making her colors true to life. Then the refining of the details and I will be pretty much done.
> 
> I will certainly have more photos in my next blog.
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge for me to do this piece because I have never painting an animal like this with the intent of teaching others. For me - there is a lot of back and forth painting with this type of piece, so I had to really think in an organized way to create it. I may even wind up painting a second one to demostrate some things. We shall see.
> 
> We are supposed to have beautiful weather here in Nova Scotia over the next several days. Chances are I may be at the beach a bit. I am trying to figure what I can bring with me to justify my time there. I am sure I can think of something.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kind comments.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Hi, Suzanne - Nice to 'meet' you here!

Yes, it isn't that I 'won't' drive stick, but I really prefer not to. The winter roads are treacherous to begin with, let alone with learning a new skill on them. I would just feel more confident doing something that I have been doing for over 35 years. If I had to, I would, but why?

I am glad you like the blog. Yes - last August was when the magazines went under. It was a very sad time for all involved. But it has been a year of rebuilding and learning and we have found ways to make things even better for us and our business. We have learned to evolve and change with the times. 

I look forward to seeing your pictures. If you have any questions, please contact me and I will be happy to try to help you out.

Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding a Balance*

"There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called *yesterday* and the other is called *tomorrow*, so today is the right day to love, believe and mostly live." - Dalai Lama

I was trying to decide what to write about this morning and I saw this on my Facebook timeline. It was a posted by a dear friend of mine named Charlotte who has her own decorative painting business called Roma Land Woodcrafts. I have known Charlotte for a couple of years now and we 'visit' through Facebook on a daily basis. I love her artwork and her love of teaching as well as her sense of humor and the stories about her life growing up in Tennessee. I especially love the stories. Her blog is one that I try not to miss - even during my busiest times - because it portrays such a wonderful sense of family and community. Through it I feel as if I know her better, as well as her mother and father who provided for and raised their family using solid values and hard work. They are people that I have never met, but truly admire.

The quote caught my eye because I spent the weekend doing something that I rarely do - not working.

Those of you who come to read often know that I usually work just about every day. Sometimes I even accomplish more on the weekend than week days, as I somehow seem to be more focused and productive. But this weekend, I felt that I needed some time to just 'live' and didn't worry about work. I admit it felt odd, but it was something that was long in coming and the combination of beautiful weather and getting my car back made getting out too much temptation to resist, and I wound up doing other things and enjoying both the weather as well as the beautiful area that I live in. But once in a while, I think it is OK.

On Saturday I took a ride to Yarmouth. I needed to pick up some wood for an order, but to be honest, it was a good excuse for a drive. The sun was shining and the air was warm and (of course!) I chose to drive along the ocean and enjoy the scenery. To be honest, I took my camera with, but I never took it out of the bag. I was too busy enjoying the beauty of the place I live to even think about it.

I did accomplish my errands, and got the supplies I needed, but when I returned home in the late afternoon, I was simply exhausted. I am not sure if it was the sun and fresh air, or if it was the relief of the anxiety that I had been feeling these past couple of months being without a vehicle (after a long, long winter.) I spent Saturday evening with Keith. We took a ride to Mavillette Beach and took a long walk across it. It was cooler on the shore, but I was surprised that we were just about the only ones there by the time we left. It was nice to sit and watch the waves come crashing over and over again. I don't know what it is about the surf that mesmerizes me, but it is relaxing to watch and I could spend hours there. We came home and watched a movie. Instead of watching it as I worked, I turned my computer screen off. I actually fell asleep before it finished - right around 10pm and I fell into bed and slept better than I had in weeks. I was really tired and I think the fresh air got to me.

Yesterday I had great ideas about what I would accomplish. I began by cutting some of the orders that awaited me, but sometime mid-afternoon I once again got the urge to do something outside. I convinced Keith to come with me to take a walk on another nearby beach - this one had a long boardwalk that was a couple of kilometers long - and he agreed. I expected it to be filled with people on a Sunday afternoon, but once again there were few, and we had the entire area almost all to ourselves. I promise I will take photos next time and share the beautiful view that we encountered. I certainly live in paradise.

We came home and ate a simple dinner, but once again I was spent for the day. I had ideas of working on Layla, but I just didn't have my heart in it and I thought it would be best to do so another time. So it was more or less a repeat of the evening before.

Part of me feels 'lazy' but a larger part know that down time is necessary to keep me moving and fresh. I often get comments from people who compliment me on my ability to keep coming up with fresh ideas and my work ethic. Being self-employed sometimes challenges us to stay focused and motivated. But anyone who is successfully self-employed knows that taking breaks and allowing ourselves time 'off' is necessary so that we don't burn out. Those times may come once in a while or there may be several days in a row. But no matter how much we love what we do, we need to take some time for ourselves.

The past two summers went by with me hardly taking any time such as this. I always speak of heading to the beach for the day, and I rarely follow through with it. I think that I had only ONE day there last year, and that was only for about two hours. It is a shame when it is something that brings me so much enjoyment and I live so close. I am determined this year to make the time to visit at least once a week. Those memories of two to three feet of snow are still fresh in my mind and I want to take advantage of the outdoors as much as I possibly can this season. I think it will make me a better designer in the long run.

I did want to show Keith's new pattern that he added to our site (one of us was working this weekend anyway!)










His Glory to God Sectional Plaque pattern is a great new addition to his sectional word art pieces. You can check out the full description here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK595

I hope you all had a good weekend. I also hope that you remember to take time to relax and do what you love to do and enjoy your surroundings. In the long run, I feel that the time you spend taking care of yourself will pay off in many ways to make you happier and more productive in the long run. We only have one life to live. We need to find a good balance between work and play so we can enjoy it to the fullest.

Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> "There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called *yesterday* and the other is called *tomorrow*, so today is the right day to love, believe and mostly live." - Dalai Lama
> 
> I was trying to decide what to write about this morning and I saw this on my Facebook timeline. It was a posted by a dear friend of mine named Charlotte who has her own decorative painting business called Roma Land Woodcrafts. I have known Charlotte for a couple of years now and we 'visit' through Facebook on a daily basis. I love her artwork and her love of teaching as well as her sense of humor and the stories about her life growing up in Tennessee. I especially love the stories. Her blog is one that I try not to miss - even during my busiest times - because it portrays such a wonderful sense of family and community. Through it I feel as if I know her better, as well as her mother and father who provided for and raised their family using solid values and hard work. They are people that I have never met, but truly admire.
> 
> The quote caught my eye because I spent the weekend doing something that I rarely do - not working.
> 
> Those of you who come to read often know that I usually work just about every day. Sometimes I even accomplish more on the weekend than week days, as I somehow seem to be more focused and productive. But this weekend, I felt that I needed some time to just 'live' and didn't worry about work. I admit it felt odd, but it was something that was long in coming and the combination of beautiful weather and getting my car back made getting out too much temptation to resist, and I wound up doing other things and enjoying both the weather as well as the beautiful area that I live in. But once in a while, I think it is OK.
> 
> On Saturday I took a ride to Yarmouth. I needed to pick up some wood for an order, but to be honest, it was a good excuse for a drive. The sun was shining and the air was warm and (of course!) I chose to drive along the ocean and enjoy the scenery. To be honest, I took my camera with, but I never took it out of the bag. I was too busy enjoying the beauty of the place I live to even think about it.
> 
> I did accomplish my errands, and got the supplies I needed, but when I returned home in the late afternoon, I was simply exhausted. I am not sure if it was the sun and fresh air, or if it was the relief of the anxiety that I had been feeling these past couple of months being without a vehicle (after a long, long winter.) I spent Saturday evening with Keith. We took a ride to Mavillette Beach and took a long walk across it. It was cooler on the shore, but I was surprised that we were just about the only ones there by the time we left. It was nice to sit and watch the waves come crashing over and over again. I don't know what it is about the surf that mesmerizes me, but it is relaxing to watch and I could spend hours there. We came home and watched a movie. Instead of watching it as I worked, I turned my computer screen off. I actually fell asleep before it finished - right around 10pm and I fell into bed and slept better than I had in weeks. I was really tired and I think the fresh air got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I had great ideas about what I would accomplish. I began by cutting some of the orders that awaited me, but sometime mid-afternoon I once again got the urge to do something outside. I convinced Keith to come with me to take a walk on another nearby beach - this one had a long boardwalk that was a couple of kilometers long - and he agreed. I expected it to be filled with people on a Sunday afternoon, but once again there were few, and we had the entire area almost all to ourselves. I promise I will take photos next time and share the beautiful view that we encountered. I certainly live in paradise.
> 
> We came home and ate a simple dinner, but once again I was spent for the day. I had ideas of working on Layla, but I just didn't have my heart in it and I thought it would be best to do so another time. So it was more or less a repeat of the evening before.
> 
> Part of me feels 'lazy' but a larger part know that down time is necessary to keep me moving and fresh. I often get comments from people who compliment me on my ability to keep coming up with fresh ideas and my work ethic. Being self-employed sometimes challenges us to stay focused and motivated. But anyone who is successfully self-employed knows that taking breaks and allowing ourselves time 'off' is necessary so that we don't burn out. Those times may come once in a while or there may be several days in a row. But no matter how much we love what we do, we need to take some time for ourselves.
> 
> The past two summers went by with me hardly taking any time such as this. I always speak of heading to the beach for the day, and I rarely follow through with it. I think that I had only ONE day there last year, and that was only for about two hours. It is a shame when it is something that brings me so much enjoyment and I live so close. I am determined this year to make the time to visit at least once a week. Those memories of two to three feet of snow are still fresh in my mind and I want to take advantage of the outdoors as much as I possibly can this season. I think it will make me a better designer in the long run.
> 
> I did want to show Keith's new pattern that he added to our site (one of us was working this weekend anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Glory to God Sectional Plaque pattern is a great new addition to his sectional word art pieces. You can check out the full description here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK595
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I also hope that you remember to take time to relax and do what you love to do and enjoy your surroundings. In the long run, I feel that the time you spend taking care of yourself will pay off in many ways to make you happier and more productive in the long run. We only have one life to live. We need to find a good balance between work and play so we can enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful week!


Just remember this from a very wise man: "Today is Yesterdays Tomorrow, and Tomorrow is Yesterdays Today"  I haven't even had any Guinness' yet.. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> "There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called *yesterday* and the other is called *tomorrow*, so today is the right day to love, believe and mostly live." - Dalai Lama
> 
> I was trying to decide what to write about this morning and I saw this on my Facebook timeline. It was a posted by a dear friend of mine named Charlotte who has her own decorative painting business called Roma Land Woodcrafts. I have known Charlotte for a couple of years now and we 'visit' through Facebook on a daily basis. I love her artwork and her love of teaching as well as her sense of humor and the stories about her life growing up in Tennessee. I especially love the stories. Her blog is one that I try not to miss - even during my busiest times - because it portrays such a wonderful sense of family and community. Through it I feel as if I know her better, as well as her mother and father who provided for and raised their family using solid values and hard work. They are people that I have never met, but truly admire.
> 
> The quote caught my eye because I spent the weekend doing something that I rarely do - not working.
> 
> Those of you who come to read often know that I usually work just about every day. Sometimes I even accomplish more on the weekend than week days, as I somehow seem to be more focused and productive. But this weekend, I felt that I needed some time to just 'live' and didn't worry about work. I admit it felt odd, but it was something that was long in coming and the combination of beautiful weather and getting my car back made getting out too much temptation to resist, and I wound up doing other things and enjoying both the weather as well as the beautiful area that I live in. But once in a while, I think it is OK.
> 
> On Saturday I took a ride to Yarmouth. I needed to pick up some wood for an order, but to be honest, it was a good excuse for a drive. The sun was shining and the air was warm and (of course!) I chose to drive along the ocean and enjoy the scenery. To be honest, I took my camera with, but I never took it out of the bag. I was too busy enjoying the beauty of the place I live to even think about it.
> 
> I did accomplish my errands, and got the supplies I needed, but when I returned home in the late afternoon, I was simply exhausted. I am not sure if it was the sun and fresh air, or if it was the relief of the anxiety that I had been feeling these past couple of months being without a vehicle (after a long, long winter.) I spent Saturday evening with Keith. We took a ride to Mavillette Beach and took a long walk across it. It was cooler on the shore, but I was surprised that we were just about the only ones there by the time we left. It was nice to sit and watch the waves come crashing over and over again. I don't know what it is about the surf that mesmerizes me, but it is relaxing to watch and I could spend hours there. We came home and watched a movie. Instead of watching it as I worked, I turned my computer screen off. I actually fell asleep before it finished - right around 10pm and I fell into bed and slept better than I had in weeks. I was really tired and I think the fresh air got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I had great ideas about what I would accomplish. I began by cutting some of the orders that awaited me, but sometime mid-afternoon I once again got the urge to do something outside. I convinced Keith to come with me to take a walk on another nearby beach - this one had a long boardwalk that was a couple of kilometers long - and he agreed. I expected it to be filled with people on a Sunday afternoon, but once again there were few, and we had the entire area almost all to ourselves. I promise I will take photos next time and share the beautiful view that we encountered. I certainly live in paradise.
> 
> We came home and ate a simple dinner, but once again I was spent for the day. I had ideas of working on Layla, but I just didn't have my heart in it and I thought it would be best to do so another time. So it was more or less a repeat of the evening before.
> 
> Part of me feels 'lazy' but a larger part know that down time is necessary to keep me moving and fresh. I often get comments from people who compliment me on my ability to keep coming up with fresh ideas and my work ethic. Being self-employed sometimes challenges us to stay focused and motivated. But anyone who is successfully self-employed knows that taking breaks and allowing ourselves time 'off' is necessary so that we don't burn out. Those times may come once in a while or there may be several days in a row. But no matter how much we love what we do, we need to take some time for ourselves.
> 
> The past two summers went by with me hardly taking any time such as this. I always speak of heading to the beach for the day, and I rarely follow through with it. I think that I had only ONE day there last year, and that was only for about two hours. It is a shame when it is something that brings me so much enjoyment and I live so close. I am determined this year to make the time to visit at least once a week. Those memories of two to three feet of snow are still fresh in my mind and I want to take advantage of the outdoors as much as I possibly can this season. I think it will make me a better designer in the long run.
> 
> I did want to show Keith's new pattern that he added to our site (one of us was working this weekend anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Glory to God Sectional Plaque pattern is a great new addition to his sectional word art pieces. You can check out the full description here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK595
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I also hope that you remember to take time to relax and do what you love to do and enjoy your surroundings. In the long run, I feel that the time you spend taking care of yourself will pay off in many ways to make you happier and more productive in the long run. We only have one life to live. We need to find a good balance between work and play so we can enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful week!


Now why are you forcing me to THINK this early, Roger??? LOL!

I wish you a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> "There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called *yesterday* and the other is called *tomorrow*, so today is the right day to love, believe and mostly live." - Dalai Lama
> 
> I was trying to decide what to write about this morning and I saw this on my Facebook timeline. It was a posted by a dear friend of mine named Charlotte who has her own decorative painting business called Roma Land Woodcrafts. I have known Charlotte for a couple of years now and we 'visit' through Facebook on a daily basis. I love her artwork and her love of teaching as well as her sense of humor and the stories about her life growing up in Tennessee. I especially love the stories. Her blog is one that I try not to miss - even during my busiest times - because it portrays such a wonderful sense of family and community. Through it I feel as if I know her better, as well as her mother and father who provided for and raised their family using solid values and hard work. They are people that I have never met, but truly admire.
> 
> The quote caught my eye because I spent the weekend doing something that I rarely do - not working.
> 
> Those of you who come to read often know that I usually work just about every day. Sometimes I even accomplish more on the weekend than week days, as I somehow seem to be more focused and productive. But this weekend, I felt that I needed some time to just 'live' and didn't worry about work. I admit it felt odd, but it was something that was long in coming and the combination of beautiful weather and getting my car back made getting out too much temptation to resist, and I wound up doing other things and enjoying both the weather as well as the beautiful area that I live in. But once in a while, I think it is OK.
> 
> On Saturday I took a ride to Yarmouth. I needed to pick up some wood for an order, but to be honest, it was a good excuse for a drive. The sun was shining and the air was warm and (of course!) I chose to drive along the ocean and enjoy the scenery. To be honest, I took my camera with, but I never took it out of the bag. I was too busy enjoying the beauty of the place I live to even think about it.
> 
> I did accomplish my errands, and got the supplies I needed, but when I returned home in the late afternoon, I was simply exhausted. I am not sure if it was the sun and fresh air, or if it was the relief of the anxiety that I had been feeling these past couple of months being without a vehicle (after a long, long winter.) I spent Saturday evening with Keith. We took a ride to Mavillette Beach and took a long walk across it. It was cooler on the shore, but I was surprised that we were just about the only ones there by the time we left. It was nice to sit and watch the waves come crashing over and over again. I don't know what it is about the surf that mesmerizes me, but it is relaxing to watch and I could spend hours there. We came home and watched a movie. Instead of watching it as I worked, I turned my computer screen off. I actually fell asleep before it finished - right around 10pm and I fell into bed and slept better than I had in weeks. I was really tired and I think the fresh air got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I had great ideas about what I would accomplish. I began by cutting some of the orders that awaited me, but sometime mid-afternoon I once again got the urge to do something outside. I convinced Keith to come with me to take a walk on another nearby beach - this one had a long boardwalk that was a couple of kilometers long - and he agreed. I expected it to be filled with people on a Sunday afternoon, but once again there were few, and we had the entire area almost all to ourselves. I promise I will take photos next time and share the beautiful view that we encountered. I certainly live in paradise.
> 
> We came home and ate a simple dinner, but once again I was spent for the day. I had ideas of working on Layla, but I just didn't have my heart in it and I thought it would be best to do so another time. So it was more or less a repeat of the evening before.
> 
> Part of me feels 'lazy' but a larger part know that down time is necessary to keep me moving and fresh. I often get comments from people who compliment me on my ability to keep coming up with fresh ideas and my work ethic. Being self-employed sometimes challenges us to stay focused and motivated. But anyone who is successfully self-employed knows that taking breaks and allowing ourselves time 'off' is necessary so that we don't burn out. Those times may come once in a while or there may be several days in a row. But no matter how much we love what we do, we need to take some time for ourselves.
> 
> The past two summers went by with me hardly taking any time such as this. I always speak of heading to the beach for the day, and I rarely follow through with it. I think that I had only ONE day there last year, and that was only for about two hours. It is a shame when it is something that brings me so much enjoyment and I live so close. I am determined this year to make the time to visit at least once a week. Those memories of two to three feet of snow are still fresh in my mind and I want to take advantage of the outdoors as much as I possibly can this season. I think it will make me a better designer in the long run.
> 
> I did want to show Keith's new pattern that he added to our site (one of us was working this weekend anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Glory to God Sectional Plaque pattern is a great new addition to his sectional word art pieces. You can check out the full description here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK595
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I also hope that you remember to take time to relax and do what you love to do and enjoy your surroundings. In the long run, I feel that the time you spend taking care of yourself will pay off in many ways to make you happier and more productive in the long run. We only have one life to live. We need to find a good balance between work and play so we can enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful week!


It's hard to say what my pop in my brain and when…. lol I just pass the info along…hahahaha. You have a gr8 week


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> "There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called *yesterday* and the other is called *tomorrow*, so today is the right day to love, believe and mostly live." - Dalai Lama
> 
> I was trying to decide what to write about this morning and I saw this on my Facebook timeline. It was a posted by a dear friend of mine named Charlotte who has her own decorative painting business called Roma Land Woodcrafts. I have known Charlotte for a couple of years now and we 'visit' through Facebook on a daily basis. I love her artwork and her love of teaching as well as her sense of humor and the stories about her life growing up in Tennessee. I especially love the stories. Her blog is one that I try not to miss - even during my busiest times - because it portrays such a wonderful sense of family and community. Through it I feel as if I know her better, as well as her mother and father who provided for and raised their family using solid values and hard work. They are people that I have never met, but truly admire.
> 
> The quote caught my eye because I spent the weekend doing something that I rarely do - not working.
> 
> Those of you who come to read often know that I usually work just about every day. Sometimes I even accomplish more on the weekend than week days, as I somehow seem to be more focused and productive. But this weekend, I felt that I needed some time to just 'live' and didn't worry about work. I admit it felt odd, but it was something that was long in coming and the combination of beautiful weather and getting my car back made getting out too much temptation to resist, and I wound up doing other things and enjoying both the weather as well as the beautiful area that I live in. But once in a while, I think it is OK.
> 
> On Saturday I took a ride to Yarmouth. I needed to pick up some wood for an order, but to be honest, it was a good excuse for a drive. The sun was shining and the air was warm and (of course!) I chose to drive along the ocean and enjoy the scenery. To be honest, I took my camera with, but I never took it out of the bag. I was too busy enjoying the beauty of the place I live to even think about it.
> 
> I did accomplish my errands, and got the supplies I needed, but when I returned home in the late afternoon, I was simply exhausted. I am not sure if it was the sun and fresh air, or if it was the relief of the anxiety that I had been feeling these past couple of months being without a vehicle (after a long, long winter.) I spent Saturday evening with Keith. We took a ride to Mavillette Beach and took a long walk across it. It was cooler on the shore, but I was surprised that we were just about the only ones there by the time we left. It was nice to sit and watch the waves come crashing over and over again. I don't know what it is about the surf that mesmerizes me, but it is relaxing to watch and I could spend hours there. We came home and watched a movie. Instead of watching it as I worked, I turned my computer screen off. I actually fell asleep before it finished - right around 10pm and I fell into bed and slept better than I had in weeks. I was really tired and I think the fresh air got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I had great ideas about what I would accomplish. I began by cutting some of the orders that awaited me, but sometime mid-afternoon I once again got the urge to do something outside. I convinced Keith to come with me to take a walk on another nearby beach - this one had a long boardwalk that was a couple of kilometers long - and he agreed. I expected it to be filled with people on a Sunday afternoon, but once again there were few, and we had the entire area almost all to ourselves. I promise I will take photos next time and share the beautiful view that we encountered. I certainly live in paradise.
> 
> We came home and ate a simple dinner, but once again I was spent for the day. I had ideas of working on Layla, but I just didn't have my heart in it and I thought it would be best to do so another time. So it was more or less a repeat of the evening before.
> 
> Part of me feels 'lazy' but a larger part know that down time is necessary to keep me moving and fresh. I often get comments from people who compliment me on my ability to keep coming up with fresh ideas and my work ethic. Being self-employed sometimes challenges us to stay focused and motivated. But anyone who is successfully self-employed knows that taking breaks and allowing ourselves time 'off' is necessary so that we don't burn out. Those times may come once in a while or there may be several days in a row. But no matter how much we love what we do, we need to take some time for ourselves.
> 
> The past two summers went by with me hardly taking any time such as this. I always speak of heading to the beach for the day, and I rarely follow through with it. I think that I had only ONE day there last year, and that was only for about two hours. It is a shame when it is something that brings me so much enjoyment and I live so close. I am determined this year to make the time to visit at least once a week. Those memories of two to three feet of snow are still fresh in my mind and I want to take advantage of the outdoors as much as I possibly can this season. I think it will make me a better designer in the long run.
> 
> I did want to show Keith's new pattern that he added to our site (one of us was working this weekend anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Glory to God Sectional Plaque pattern is a great new addition to his sectional word art pieces. You can check out the full description here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK595
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I also hope that you remember to take time to relax and do what you love to do and enjoy your surroundings. In the long run, I feel that the time you spend taking care of yourself will pay off in many ways to make you happier and more productive in the long run. We only have one life to live. We need to find a good balance between work and play so we can enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful week!


A very wise quote from the Dalai Lama. We all should enjoy every day like it is our last. Have lots of fun trips to the beach Sheila. You have many beautiful ones in your part of the world.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> "There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called *yesterday* and the other is called *tomorrow*, so today is the right day to love, believe and mostly live." - Dalai Lama
> 
> I was trying to decide what to write about this morning and I saw this on my Facebook timeline. It was a posted by a dear friend of mine named Charlotte who has her own decorative painting business called Roma Land Woodcrafts. I have known Charlotte for a couple of years now and we 'visit' through Facebook on a daily basis. I love her artwork and her love of teaching as well as her sense of humor and the stories about her life growing up in Tennessee. I especially love the stories. Her blog is one that I try not to miss - even during my busiest times - because it portrays such a wonderful sense of family and community. Through it I feel as if I know her better, as well as her mother and father who provided for and raised their family using solid values and hard work. They are people that I have never met, but truly admire.
> 
> The quote caught my eye because I spent the weekend doing something that I rarely do - not working.
> 
> Those of you who come to read often know that I usually work just about every day. Sometimes I even accomplish more on the weekend than week days, as I somehow seem to be more focused and productive. But this weekend, I felt that I needed some time to just 'live' and didn't worry about work. I admit it felt odd, but it was something that was long in coming and the combination of beautiful weather and getting my car back made getting out too much temptation to resist, and I wound up doing other things and enjoying both the weather as well as the beautiful area that I live in. But once in a while, I think it is OK.
> 
> On Saturday I took a ride to Yarmouth. I needed to pick up some wood for an order, but to be honest, it was a good excuse for a drive. The sun was shining and the air was warm and (of course!) I chose to drive along the ocean and enjoy the scenery. To be honest, I took my camera with, but I never took it out of the bag. I was too busy enjoying the beauty of the place I live to even think about it.
> 
> I did accomplish my errands, and got the supplies I needed, but when I returned home in the late afternoon, I was simply exhausted. I am not sure if it was the sun and fresh air, or if it was the relief of the anxiety that I had been feeling these past couple of months being without a vehicle (after a long, long winter.) I spent Saturday evening with Keith. We took a ride to Mavillette Beach and took a long walk across it. It was cooler on the shore, but I was surprised that we were just about the only ones there by the time we left. It was nice to sit and watch the waves come crashing over and over again. I don't know what it is about the surf that mesmerizes me, but it is relaxing to watch and I could spend hours there. We came home and watched a movie. Instead of watching it as I worked, I turned my computer screen off. I actually fell asleep before it finished - right around 10pm and I fell into bed and slept better than I had in weeks. I was really tired and I think the fresh air got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I had great ideas about what I would accomplish. I began by cutting some of the orders that awaited me, but sometime mid-afternoon I once again got the urge to do something outside. I convinced Keith to come with me to take a walk on another nearby beach - this one had a long boardwalk that was a couple of kilometers long - and he agreed. I expected it to be filled with people on a Sunday afternoon, but once again there were few, and we had the entire area almost all to ourselves. I promise I will take photos next time and share the beautiful view that we encountered. I certainly live in paradise.
> 
> We came home and ate a simple dinner, but once again I was spent for the day. I had ideas of working on Layla, but I just didn't have my heart in it and I thought it would be best to do so another time. So it was more or less a repeat of the evening before.
> 
> Part of me feels 'lazy' but a larger part know that down time is necessary to keep me moving and fresh. I often get comments from people who compliment me on my ability to keep coming up with fresh ideas and my work ethic. Being self-employed sometimes challenges us to stay focused and motivated. But anyone who is successfully self-employed knows that taking breaks and allowing ourselves time 'off' is necessary so that we don't burn out. Those times may come once in a while or there may be several days in a row. But no matter how much we love what we do, we need to take some time for ourselves.
> 
> The past two summers went by with me hardly taking any time such as this. I always speak of heading to the beach for the day, and I rarely follow through with it. I think that I had only ONE day there last year, and that was only for about two hours. It is a shame when it is something that brings me so much enjoyment and I live so close. I am determined this year to make the time to visit at least once a week. Those memories of two to three feet of snow are still fresh in my mind and I want to take advantage of the outdoors as much as I possibly can this season. I think it will make me a better designer in the long run.
> 
> I did want to show Keith's new pattern that he added to our site (one of us was working this weekend anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Glory to God Sectional Plaque pattern is a great new addition to his sectional word art pieces. You can check out the full description here:
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK595
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I also hope that you remember to take time to relax and do what you love to do and enjoy your surroundings. In the long run, I feel that the time you spend taking care of yourself will pay off in many ways to make you happier and more productive in the long run. We only have one life to live. We need to find a good balance between work and play so we can enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! Have a wonderful week!


Thank you so much for your comment, Anna! Yes - we are so fortunate. It is sometimes difficult to concentrate on work when the weather is finally nice and it is a beautiful day to get out. But there has to be some sense of order and discipline or I would accomplish very little.

I do hope to take several day trips this summer and a couple of longer ones. After all - once winter is upon us, we are in for the duration. I hope it doesn't come for a while. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Being Flexible*

Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.

I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.










I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.

However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.










My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.

I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.

The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.

I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.

On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.

The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.

You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography

Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.

Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.






It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)

Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.

Have a beautiful Tuesday!


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Flexible*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.
> 
> However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.
> 
> I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.
> 
> The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.
> 
> I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.
> 
> On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.
> 
> The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.
> 
> You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography
> 
> Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.
> 
> Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Sheila, you have come so far since I first met you on Lumberjocks. You do beautiful work in a number of genres, including writing, and you are so talented and productive. I love Layla; she's beautiful. Keep up the great work. What are your plans for this beautiful creature?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Flexible*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.
> 
> However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.
> 
> I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.
> 
> The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.
> 
> I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.
> 
> On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.
> 
> The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.
> 
> You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography
> 
> Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.
> 
> Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Thank you, Charles - 
She will be turned into my first painting pattern packet of this caliber of work. It is somewhat of a challenge for me, but I think I can effectively 'teach' how I paint her.

The actual piece I will keep for a while anyway. If she comes out nice, I am going to look into getting high quality prints made of her and selling them so that the profits can benefit the Wildcat Sanctuary. I am also giving a portion of my pattern sales to the organization. I want to help raise awareness for them and hopefully attract some donations from others who read the stories of these beautiful animals. It is a cause that is close to my heart.

It is hard to believe that I have been here on LJ's over five years and have written nearly every day. I am approaching 1600 blogs here! Wow! Who would have thought!

I began posting here to help generate exposure for my business and while it did that, more importantly I learned a great deal (and continue to do so to this day!) and have met some amazing creative people from around that world that I am very proud to have as friends! You are among them!

Thanks for reading and keeping in touch. Also thanks for your kind comments. Since you have been here all along, you know that there is no such thing as 'overnight success'. It is all a process and one that I love sharing with everyone. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Flexible*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.
> 
> However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.
> 
> I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.
> 
> The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.
> 
> I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.
> 
> On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.
> 
> The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.
> 
> You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography
> 
> Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.
> 
> Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Well, I am definitely a fan of yours and will pray for your continued success. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Flexible*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.
> 
> However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.
> 
> I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.
> 
> The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.
> 
> I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.
> 
> On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.
> 
> The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.
> 
> You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography
> 
> Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.
> 
> Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


You're an artist times 100 Sheila. Really enjoy all your projects and creations.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Flexible*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.
> 
> However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.
> 
> I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.
> 
> The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.
> 
> I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.
> 
> On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.
> 
> The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.
> 
> You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography
> 
> Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.
> 
> Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


I can feel that fur on Layla! This is a pattern I'll be definitely doing - part of my (many) winter projects.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Being Flexible*
> 
> Yesterday was a full day, but I wound up doing some unexpected things. One thing that I have learned over the years is that in order to have any success with owning your own business, you need to be flexible. While being organized as well as flexible don't always seem as if they work together, it sometimes takes some very creative thinking to make sure they do. I think it is necessary to keep things moving in a positive direction.
> 
> I started out yesterday planning to work on my "Layla" painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting to the point of glazing, shading and finishing her up and I am quite anxious to see how she will come out. I then have the task of writing the instructions for her so that others can recreate her as well. Her pattern will be featured in the August issue of the online "Painting Ezine" magazine. This is the first time I have created a painting of this type to 'teach' and I am trying to be very careful about mapping my steps and making things understandable and orderly so others can recreate it. It is no small task.
> 
> However, I am happy to say that I have had several wood orders to fill for painters this week as well. I had a couple of my Haunted Carousel kits ordered as well as a variety of surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big batch of carousel kits that I initially created has been depleted (that is a GOOD thing!) and I need to catch up on getting some in stock for the upcoming season. Until then, I will cut them to order, trying to squeeze a couple of extras in as I am cutting.
> 
> I did get everything finished though, and everything ordered will ship out the door today. I then plan to spend the rest of my day on Layla, so I should have some more photos here for you to see by tomorrow's post.
> 
> The Wildcat Sanctuary had posted a link to my blog the other day which showed the progressions of the Layla painting. I was thrilled that so many people commented and seemed to like it. It is odd, but I feel a bit embarrassed by the attention it got. I suppose when I come here and write each day I kind of forget that there are so many that read that I don't communicate with. It always feels as if I am talking with my friends here in the mornings. The good thing about it is that it makes me realize that I am helping bring awareness to The Wildcat Sanctuary and its cause.
> 
> I know that many of my followers also love animals, and I invite you to go visit the site and read about the wonderful rescue stories of the residents of the Sanctuary. Each animal has a story and each one will now live their life out in peace. It is a very worthy organization and there are many ways to donate and support them. I hope you consider it.
> 
> On a final note, I stumbled across another amazing story the other day. I can't really remember how I did, but it immediately caught my attention.
> 
> The story is about a woman named Vivian Maier, who was a nanny and an avid photographer. Upon her death, her possessions were sold at auction, as she never married and had no family to speak of. During her life, she took thousands of photographs of every day life. In 2007, John Maloof purchased a lot of undeveloped photos and negatives (in excess of 100,000) from a local thrift auction house on Chicago's Northwest side. Since then, he has championed her work and made it his life's mission to bring it to the public's eye.
> 
> You can read more about Vivian and see her hauntingly beautiful photos on this website: Vivian Maier Photography
> 
> Be sure to look at the portfolios and browse the wonderful photos. They are truly remarkable.
> 
> Last night, Keith and I watched the entire documentary on YouTube - Finding Vivian Maier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just over an hour long, but it is really a fascinating story about someone who was very talented, yet eccentric. I think that many of my artist friends would really enjoy it. (Let me know what you think of it if you choose to watch it!)
> 
> Well, that will be all for today. I want to get an early start on some things today. It is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. (I say that a lot lately!) We are certainly making up for the harsh winter we had last year.
> 
> Have a beautiful Tuesday!


Thank you both Roger and Anna. I am so glad you like it. I hope that I can do the instructions clearly enough so people can have an easy time with it.

I sure appreciate your comments and your friendships as well. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*

I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.

My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:










and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.

When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.

It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.

</end public service announcement>

Now on to something much more FUN!

LAYLA!

Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.

I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.

When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.

I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.

Now for the painting . . .

As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:










Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!

I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:










(Now she looks a little jaundice!)










. . . then a more 'rusty' color:










These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:










She is beginning to look quite beautiful:










What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:










The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:










She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:










That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:










Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:










I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.










I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.










And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"










Easy peasy!

I am not unhappy with her. 

Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.

This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)

I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.

It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.
> 
> My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.
> 
> When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.
> 
> It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.
> 
> </end public service announcement>
> 
> Now on to something much more FUN!
> 
> LAYLA!
> 
> Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.
> 
> I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.
> 
> When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.
> 
> I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.
> 
> Now for the painting . . .
> 
> As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!
> 
> I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now she looks a little jaundice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . then a more 'rusty' color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beginning to look quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy!
> 
> I am not unhappy with her.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.
> 
> This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)
> 
> I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Sheesh Sheila! I think that puddy-tat is gonna lick your hand.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.
> 
> My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.
> 
> When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.
> 
> It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.
> 
> </end public service announcement>
> 
> Now on to something much more FUN!
> 
> LAYLA!
> 
> Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.
> 
> I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.
> 
> When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.
> 
> I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.
> 
> Now for the painting . . .
> 
> As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!
> 
> I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now she looks a little jaundice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . then a more 'rusty' color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beginning to look quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy!
> 
> I am not unhappy with her.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.
> 
> This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)
> 
> I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Roger. This one actually was pretty quick to do. If it wasn't for the almost week that I left her on the table because I was afraid to move ahead, I would have had her done in about 3 days. I liked her undercoating so much and I didn't want to 'muck up' her top coats. Scary stuff ! LOL!

But it all turned out OK. I am happy with her and I hope others enjoy her and become aware of her story. 

Take care and have a beautiful day! Sheila


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.
> 
> My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.
> 
> When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.
> 
> It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.
> 
> </end public service announcement>
> 
> Now on to something much more FUN!
> 
> LAYLA!
> 
> Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.
> 
> I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.
> 
> When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.
> 
> I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.
> 
> Now for the painting . . .
> 
> As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!
> 
> I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now she looks a little jaundice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . then a more 'rusty' color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beginning to look quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy!
> 
> I am not unhappy with her.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.
> 
> This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)
> 
> I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


You are gifted in many ways! Those eyes!!!... she looks so real! It looks like Layla can come right off of the canvas and hunt me down! 
Wozer! 
Suzanne


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.
> 
> My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.
> 
> When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.
> 
> It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.
> 
> </end public service announcement>
> 
> Now on to something much more FUN!
> 
> LAYLA!
> 
> Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.
> 
> I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.
> 
> When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.
> 
> I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.
> 
> Now for the painting . . .
> 
> As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!
> 
> I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now she looks a little jaundice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . then a more 'rusty' color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beginning to look quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy!
> 
> I am not unhappy with her.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.
> 
> This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)
> 
> I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much for your nice comment, Suzanne. I truly appreciate it a lot. I am glad you like Layla and I thank you for taking the time to comment. 

Sheila


----------



## Redoak49

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.
> 
> My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.
> 
> When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.
> 
> It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.
> 
> </end public service announcement>
> 
> Now on to something much more FUN!
> 
> LAYLA!
> 
> Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.
> 
> I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.
> 
> When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.
> 
> I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.
> 
> Now for the painting . . .
> 
> As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!
> 
> I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now she looks a little jaundice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . then a more 'rusty' color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beginning to look quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy!
> 
> I am not unhappy with her.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.
> 
> This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)
> 
> I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


One can never say it to often…....BACK IT UP.

Hard drives only last so long and then failure rate goes up a bunch.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Layla - You've Got Me on My Knees!*
> 
> I missed posting yesterday because I had somewhat of a 'technical glitch'. It seemed that some of the RAM (memory) in my computer decided to quit on me and it did so in stellar fashion. Earlier in the prior day, I began getting a couple of memory errors. That happens at times and I thought nothing of it. But when I tried to do my morning mail and received five "blue screens of death" in the first hour, I knew something was truly amiss.
> 
> My main board, processor and memory sticks are over five years old. I know the time is approaching to replace them, but with the recent car upgrade, I am hoping it can get me by for a couple weeks yet anyway. Besides, even a tiny particle of dust could cause problems and I haven't given up on things yet. But since this happened quite early in the morning and Kieth wasn't up yet (he is my main 'technical guy') I forged on. Finally, I got this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I knew the jig was up. There would be no blogging that day.
> 
> When he did awake, we began with the usual troubleshooting process (taking things apart and blowing out the dust with a compressor - which I had recently done, mind you, doing stress tests, and removing memory one set at a time.) Fortunately, after removing the first set of chips, things were up and running. The stress tests were passed without incident and I have been good ever since. Of course, I have a little less memory than before (don't we all?) but it buys me time to investigate and purchase a new board, processor and chips. I sing my praise to the 'computer Gods' (and Keith, too!) and that purchase has moved up several steps on my priority shopping list.
> 
> It is at times like this I feel compelled to remind you all to BACK UP your computers. Because I continually back my work up, this was not a panic situation for me. What could be a complete disaster if my computer were to fail is downgraded to a 'mere annoyance' of loading up the programs on the new system and reorganizing things the way I like them. Both Keith and I are in the habit of backing things up not only on other physical drives, as it is unlikely that all drives will fail at once, but also on an external drive and one that is stored 'off site' (meaning somewhere else in case of fire or a disaster such as that. ) It is smart to do and important and it saves many, many hours of work and headaches. Trust me on this one.
> 
> </end public service announcement>
> 
> Now on to something much more FUN!
> 
> LAYLA!
> 
> Layla is my recent painting project that I am developing into a decorative painting pattern. I have never attempted to do this type of pattern before, because frankly it is a little be more involved than what I am used to teaching. So much of this process is 'feel' that I am unsure that I will be able to convey it properly in a written lesson. But I am always up for a challenge and I am going to give it my best shot and hopefully others will be able to recreate this painting without much issue.
> 
> I am creating the pattern for Painting Ezine, which is a wonderful online publication. For a very minimal price, you have access to many beautiful painting patterns. I was asked to contribute a 'big cat' painting for their August issue, as the theme for August is "Summer Safari". Sue had seen some of my other big cat paintings and liked my work and asked me if I would be able to create a pattern for them. The thought was a bit intimidating at first, as my methods aren't always organized and easy to follow. I tend to go back and forth a lot, tweaking my work as I progress. But I felt I was up for the challenge and I love teaching. So I wanted to try.
> 
> When it came to finding the right subject to paint, I knew I had to think it through very carefully. I wanted something that would have a lot of impact, but not be too complex or difficult. When the photo of Layla from the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page came across my news feed, I knew I wanted to use it. It was a beautiful head shot of the tiger and I thought it would work well with what I wanted to teach.
> 
> I contacted the Wildcat Sanctuary and asked them their policies for using their photographs. I also explained how I intended to use my finished projects. To make a long story short, they are very reasonable in their requests and we came to an agreement. I am going to donate part of my proceeds of the sales of the patterns as well as any other items that I create from this image. I think that is only right. I also plan to raise awareness about the Sanctuary and let others know of them and encourage your support. Each cat there has a story. The organization is one that truly cares about giving these abused animals a good life. I feel strongly about that. I invite you to go to their site and read about these lovely creatures and perhaps consider supporting them in some way. There are many ways to do so.
> 
> Now for the painting . . .
> 
> As I left you the other day, Layla was a bit pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her under layers were completed, and she looked as if she was a white tiger. But I knew I had better things in store for her!
> 
> I began applying the glazes to give her some color. First a lighter yellow glaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now she looks a little jaundice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . then a more 'rusty' color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more like washes, just to tone the groundwork that I alread painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beginning to look quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a different a little color makes, right? Now I started working on her nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'trick' here is to not be too neat. The more irregular the markings, the better. Same applies to the whisker dimples and other markings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was looking good, but all of that glazing really dulled her dark stripes. I needed to reinforce the dark markings and also add a darker color to the deepest parts of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brought back the striking contrast of her fur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we needed to add the light highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to be careful here - LESS is really MORE! It would be very easy to 'blow out' these light areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did some color correction on the fur. One reason I like painting fur is that it is very easy to change things up as you progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some more toning, shading and highlighting, the painting in what I will call "DONE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy!
> 
> I am not unhappy with her.
> 
> Today I will be spending the day writing out the instructions. That will probably be a bigger challenge for me than painting her in the first place. But I took literally hundreds of photos along the way, so I think I will be able to teach the process without much issue.
> 
> This was to date one of my favorite projects. Not only because of the beautiful subject matter, but because of the story behind it. I hope that those of you who like Layla will stay in touch with me and see the plans I have for her painting. I am thinking of making note cards and prints of her, and I will be donating to the Wildcat Sanctuary with each one sold (I will also be donating a portion of the pattern sales to them.)
> 
> I also hope you go to the site and visit them and read about their residents and their mission. I commend them on their tireless efforts to save these beautiful animals and give them a better life.
> 
> It is another beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. The sun is shining and it is already warm. I am saying that a lot lately and glad that we are having such a beautiful run. I wish you a wonderful day today and I hope you have fun and do something creative. Thank you all for your kind words of support. I hope I did Layla justice.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


ABSOLUTELY! People think they last forever. They DON'T We have several drives that hold FULL backups of our work. It would probably take something nuclear to lose everything! LOL!

I read when my friends lose stuff, and I feel so bad for them. It happened to me too in my early computing days. But it is such a habit now I don't even think twice of it. I like to remind others though. Failures WILL happen. It is a matter of WHEN, not IF.

Have a good day!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Self-Doubt*

It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.

After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.

I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.

Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.

Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.

As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.

I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.

Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.

I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.

Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)

I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.

Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.

Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.

I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.

As for Layla -










I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Doubt*
> 
> It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.
> 
> After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.
> 
> I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.
> 
> Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.
> 
> Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.
> 
> As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.
> 
> I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.
> 
> Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.
> 
> I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.
> 
> Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)
> 
> I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.
> 
> Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.
> 
> Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.
> 
> I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.
> 
> As for Layla -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Layla is a wonderful creation, Sheila. Nice to hear that this is taking off. Enjoy the adulation.

I still like your polar bear though.

As for leaving things because you're not confident of the outcome, yes I've been there. Shine On You Crazy Diamond was one of those. I didn't think I'd ever be able to finish it. I just snuck up on it from the side one day and took it by surprise.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Doubt*
> 
> It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.
> 
> After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.
> 
> I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.
> 
> Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.
> 
> Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.
> 
> As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.
> 
> I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.
> 
> Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.
> 
> I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.
> 
> Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)
> 
> I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.
> 
> Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.
> 
> Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.
> 
> I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.
> 
> As for Layla -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Hi, Martyn. Thank you so much. it is odd how uncomfortable I feel with all the attention she is getting. I am happy of course, but it just feels strange. I don't know how to explain it.

It helps to hear that someone that I respect so much as I do you has experienced what I have gone through. It seems that some days we just come to an impasse with our projects and they need to have time to work themselves out.

More mysteries of life to contemplate. At least I am in good company.

I am glad you like the bear. I was just getting back into the swing of painting when I created him. He holds special significance for me.

Take care and thank you for your kind words and support.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Doubt*
> 
> It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.
> 
> After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.
> 
> I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.
> 
> Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.
> 
> Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.
> 
> As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.
> 
> I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.
> 
> Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.
> 
> I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.
> 
> Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)
> 
> I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.
> 
> Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.
> 
> Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.
> 
> I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.
> 
> As for Layla -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Sheila, just caught up on the last two blogs. Layla is beautiful! Wonderful project! Looking forward to seeing it in Painting Ezine and working on it during the winter. I'm looking forward to learning a good fur technique.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Doubt*
> 
> It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.
> 
> After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.
> 
> I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.
> 
> Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.
> 
> Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.
> 
> As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.
> 
> I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.
> 
> Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.
> 
> I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.
> 
> Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)
> 
> I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.
> 
> Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.
> 
> Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.
> 
> I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.
> 
> As for Layla -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you, Anna. Creating the pattern was a challenge to say the least. It came out to be 12 pages of text and 40 photos. I hope I was able to do it clearly. When you do see it, any feedback - good or bad - will be appreciated. I want to know what I may have 'missed' or not realized what needed to be said.

I always appreciate your comments.  Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Doubt*
> 
> It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.
> 
> After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.
> 
> I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.
> 
> Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.
> 
> Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.
> 
> As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.
> 
> I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.
> 
> Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.
> 
> I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.
> 
> Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)
> 
> I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.
> 
> Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.
> 
> Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.
> 
> I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.
> 
> As for Layla -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Glad to see the amount of awareness that your work is creating. Beautiful work Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Doubt*
> 
> It isn't often that I am at a loss for words. However, as I begin to write today, I am finding difficult in expressing myself.
> 
> After yesterday's post of my recent painting of Layla the tiger, I received such a huge amount of positive comments from various social media venues that I am completely humbled and in awe. I just never expected it.
> 
> I sit here and write to you all each morning, and I don't often think of the 'audience' that reads. Oh - I occasionally look at the numbers, like on lumberjocks.com where I also post my blog or at the number of 'likes' I get on my Facebook pages, but in general, I don't really pay attention. Each morning I come here and it is as if I am talking to my close friends. My colleagues. My former classmates. My family. While the words flow freely when I think of things in those terms, I tend to be stifled if I think realistically at the scope of people I am reaching. It makes things so hard.
> 
> Most of my posts are written while sipping my first (or second) cup of coffee. They are stream-of-conscious thoughts that are usually tied to the project I am working on at the time. When I am in between project, the subject usually shifts to something to do with the day to day process of running a small business. The comments posted are usually from 'regulars' or friends, which adds to the facade of intimacy that I feel when I write. I often say it is like sitting in a coffee shop in the morning, discussing the day's plans. This makes it easy to write nearly 1,600 posts without much thought. But today seems a bit different.
> 
> Yesterday, when the Wildcat Sanctuary posted the link to my blog here and the photos of Layla, I immediately noticed that 'strangers' were seeing what I do for the first time. At first when the notifications of comments began coming in, I was really pleased that people seemed to like the painting. Believe me - there were times while I was creating her that I had my doubts. After I posted the photos of her undercoats, and they were shared by others and people seemed to like it, I suddenly felt a bit petrified about continuing. I seemed to have set the bar high for myself and now that I knew people were watching, I feared that I would not be able to live up to their expectations.
> 
> As a result of those feelings, I let Layla sit on my kitchen table - staring at me - for nearly six days untouched. Her eyes were finished at that point and it was as if she was daring me to continue on. I kept busy with other things and did all I could to avoid moving forward. However, I had a deadline to meet and scared or not, the commitment I made to my editors drove me forward. Finally I picked up the brush to finish. I am glad I did.
> 
> I know my fellow artists will understand what I experienced. I know of many others who have taken on ambitious tasks and not realized what they were in for. To me, the most difficult part of painting Layla was that I had to do so in a way so that I could recreate her and TEACH the painting process to others. Layla's pattern will be featured in the online painting publication of Painting Ezine next month. For those of you who wish to learn to paint - I highly recommend it. The cost is very minimal and the wonderful variety of projects offers something for any taste and style.
> 
> Yesterday, as those notifications of comments kept rolling in, I worked on Layla's pattern packet. I had taken hundreds of photos along the way, and I needed to work on them first and then do the written instructions. I did not use oil paint on her, as I am allergic to oil and I love creating with DecoArt Americana Acrylic paints. I wanted to use products that most decorative painters are familiar with and may already own. As I wrote the pattern and read the comments, I realized just how many people enjoyed it, and I became a bit overwhelmed. I am so 'small time' in this world and at the time I am writing this post, the Facebook post has over 19,000 "likes" and over 2,600 "shares". Those numbers just boggle my mind.
> 
> I was totally unprepared for this kind of response. I have toyed with the idea of creating prints and note cards of the Layla painting to sell, and give part of the proceeds to the Sanctuary for the care of these lovely animals. I am already going to donate to them based on the pattern sales. My initial goal here was not only to have a beautiful subject to paint but to raise awareness for their cause. I hope I succeed in doing that.
> 
> Based on the requests, I am going to begin selling the note cards and prints. I know of a great place in New York that creates archival quality reprints and I will probably use them. It will take some planning though and a little time to get my initial orders. Since I am sending them digital files, I want to order samples before I order any quantity, as I want to be sure that they are as perfect as they can be. I will continue to support the Sanctuary through the sales of any of the projects that I sell using their subjects. I hope I do OK for them. (If you are interested in them, please email me at [email protected] and I will put you on a list and notify you when they are ready.)
> 
> I also encourage you again to visit their site and Web Page and show your support as well. I think they do important work and their kindness and compassion is an example of how we should treat all creatures on this Earth.
> 
> Finally, I wish to thank you all for your amazing response to my painting and work. I rarely do these types of paintings, as I am trying to make a living with my design work and most of you realize how time consuming that can be. It is never bad, but it is a matter of spinning several plates at once and trying to concentrate the hardest on what will keep you moving in a positive direction. Those of you who read know that I am the 'eternal optimist' in that I know that eventually all the hard work will pay off. After all - for me it does every single day.
> 
> Today I will finish up the final work on Layla's line work for her pattern. It will not be a difficult process at this point, and it should be a fun day. I have a few things to do this weekend and some new avenues to explore with some fellow artists that I am excited to work on. I also have many painting and scroll saw patterns 'living in my head' that need to come to life. I am sure I will be busy.
> 
> I am very grateful for the support you have all show both Keith and myself. In these difficult economic times, we feel privileged that you enjoy our designs and continue to support us. I always say that I couldn't spend my days creating if it weren't for your support, and I mean it. I know that I am fortunate beyond words in so many ways.
> 
> As for Layla -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that I pushed myself beyond what I thought I could accomplish. She will be a reminder to me that "I CAN" always do better. I only need to overcome my own doubt and fear. I hope you all remember that about yourselves as well, no matter what you wish to accomplish.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday!


Thank you, John. I am sorry for the late reply. I was writing this morning and we lost power. I always appreciate your comments and support. 

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Lull*

Yesterday morning I honestly did have an entire post written. I was just applying the finishing touches and corrections on it when my computer screen went blank. The power was out.

It was a rainy morning here, but nothing like the violent storms I had experienced growing up in Chicago. The rain was soft and relaxing and when I first awoke I could hear some gentle rumbling of thunder in the distance.While the climate here in Nova Scotia is very similar to the one I grew up with living in Chicago, there are some differences. We rarely experience the sound of thunder here (or far less than in Chicago, anyway) and it doesn't get as hot and humid as in the Midwest. So the low rumbling sound of thunder is more noticeable to me, and it always makes me think of 'home'.

In any case, after waiting a couple of minutes to see if the power would return quickly, I kind of figured that it would be a while. While we were fortunate enough that we never lost power through the past brutal winter, with all its ice storms and high winds, it seemed ironic to me that we would fall to a little rumbling and some light, gentle rain.

But we did, and even though I had my first cup of coffee in me already and the second by my side, after trying to read for a bit I felt tired again and laid on the couch to drift off to sleep.

I was awaken a couple hours later from the low 'whirrrrr' of the refrigerator and the 'beep' of the microwave clock as power was restored. All three cats had positioned themselves near or on me, with Pancakes being curled up in my arms like a baby. I didn't even feel them come up there.

When I re-booted my computer, I checked for the nearly-finished blog and of course it was gone. I knew that would be the case, as I rarely do backups of it as I write. It is supposed to be backed up on the server every few minutes, but that feature never seems to work. It is not a big issue, as these kind of blips don't occur often and it isn't really a tragedy if a post gets 'lost'. I choose to fight my battles elsewhere.

Once the blog was gone, I really had no desire to begin writing it again. It was already past 10am, and I needed to get my day started. Besides - when I write, it isn't rehearsed and is more of a stream of consciousness type of writing. I write off the top of my head and it would be a very difficult thing to try to replicate a post without looking forced. So I decided to skip.

I have been going through somewhat of a 'lull' anyway as far as my designing is concerned. After pushing so hard in so many directions over the past couple of months, it seems that I am kind of 'caught up' with everything and all of my deadlines are met.

While many of you may thing this is a good thing, I sit here this morning and I am not so sure. Since I finished the instructions of Layla over the weekend, I have been kind of floundering around, unfocused and sleepy, and I have accomplished little. It feels rather strange.

It isn't that I don't have many ideas in my mind. I have so many that I am finding it hard to pick just one to start. It is a rare occurrence when I have completed ALL of my ongoing projects in all three aspects of my designing - scroll sawing, painting and embroidery - and don't have one thing on the go. Usually I have two if not all three forms of designing to fill these voids. My "A Perfect World" sampler was wonderful for that, as it took over a year to complete and I could always pick it up on a day when my brain needed a rest or I was in between designs.

But these evenings when I am a bit tired to start anything fresh, I pick around on the computer for a bit and I have been turning in early and sleeping fitfully and waking up tired. It is quite unsettling.

I know that all creative people experience these lulls. Just this morning, I saw a thread on one of my painting groups of a girl who was going the same thing. She had a lot to do and wanted to do something, but found herself unmotivated to get started on anything and was in essence, stuck.

I used to panic when this would happen. I would begin to question myself as to if I had 'dried up' with ideas. Even though I had many, it was as if they were shrouded in a dense fog. Try as I may, there was seemingly no way to force it to dissipate quickly. I had to be patient.

And I will. (Be patient, that is.)

Perhaps my head is 're-booting' like my computer needs to every once in a while. Perhaps when it comes back 'online' everything will be organized and make sense and once again allow me to move forward creating a variety of new patterns. Until then, I need to respect the down time and allow it to serve its purpose. Experience tells me it will pass and soon I will be firing on all cylinders in all directions once again. I just have to wait a bit.

In the mean time, Keith put a new pattern up on the site. He created a lovely sectional plaque of the "Pledge of Allegiance" (SLDK456) :










We are planning to do a site update tomorrow, as he also has a new set of three plaques for you all as well. We will be changing our sales too, so if you intended to purchase any of our "Super Sets" that we have discounted, now would be the time to do so. It is a great opportunity to stock up on some of our most popular patterns.

Today is a quiet and overcast day. There is barely a breeze blowing through the trees across the road along the river. I think that the weather much reflects the way I feel. Calm. Serene. Somber.

I am feeling a bit of a spark though as I think about one of my future projects. Sometimes that is all I need to once again get moving. I have some other cutting I need to do today and then I will see where the rest of the day takes me. With all the ideas I am contemplating, I doubt that I will be in this lull for long. Perhaps it is my own body telling me that I needed some down time, as there are many wonderful things to come.

I certainly hope so.

"There is virtue in work and there is virtue in rest. Use both and overlook neither." - Alan Cohen

Have a beautiful Tuesday.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hunky Dory*

I was sitting here this morning sipping my second cup of coffee and trying to think about something inspiring to write about today. Since I am still experiencing the lull that I mentioned yesterday, I fear that today's post would be bland and uninteresting.

"Why then would I even choose to write?", you may ask.

To be honest, I considered the possibility of skipping. Of course, that would be the easy and probably the most logical thing to do. While there is seemingly limitless cyber-space available for blogs such as mine, I didn't feel that polluting the internet with a senseless post would be the answer. After all - I like my blogs to have positive meaning at some level to those of you who read. I believe that on most days I do accomplish that.

But we all know that life isn't always an easy journey. There are bumps in the road - big and small - that range from a minor annoyances to a full blown crisis and everything in between. While I try to focus on the positive aspects of my life here in my daily writings, there are times when I encounter some of these bumps and they take a bit of the wind out of my sails. After all - I am only human and it would be completely unnatural if I never slipped off of my pink cloud of contentment from time to time. You would all think I wasn't being completely honest with you.

However, my philosophy of "following where we focus" is more to me than just words. It is a belief I have within my soul that we are masters of our own destiny. I firmly believe that focusing on the good things in our lives will save us from the day to day hardships. How else could those who smile in the face of despair do so? How could those who have experienced bitter hardships thrust upon them emerge grateful and loving and positive? What makes them different from the rest?

I believe that having a positive attitude and outlook is a key to happiness. I realize that cliche may sound a bit rehearsed, but it is truly something that I believe in. As I watch the world around me, I notice that those who focus on negativity and sadness and despair only serve to perpetuate and spread it among all they encounter. While it is easy to jump on that band wagon, it sometimes takes a bit of thinking, effort and skill to find a grain of good on a 'bad day' or in a 'bad situation.' I believe it separates the positive people from the negative people, and those who are truly happy from those who are troubled and sad.

It isn't always easy to find good in every situation. When one is caught off guard or deeply involved in something that isn't really positive, it sometimes takes quite a bit of work to find good in it. Sometimes it is buried deep or indirectly related to the problem at hand. Perhaps it is not even related at all. When the magazines folded last year, it was difficult to find the positive in that. However, after many months have passed, I realize that many of the opportunities that I have followed successfully that affect me today I would not have pursued if I hadn't lost the magazines. In many ways, I am better off now with these venues than I was working for the magazines. I would have never known that if they were still in business.

It is easy to look back and see things clearly. What is more difficult is looking ahead to the unknown. For most of us, it is unsettling to forge ahead into uncharted territory - especially when we are taking risks and the stakes are high. But without taking those chances, we are giving up our chance for growth. Perhaps our chance for something better. That is why I feel that when things are not going just right, I need to remind myself to be patient. Things have a way of working themselves out.

I am not one to air all of my personal concerns here on my blog. While I try to be up front and straight forward every day, I feel that there are some things that need to be kept private. For ranting about the things that make me unhappy only fuel and perpetuate the negative feelings that I have, and that turns into the focus. I know how debilitating that can be to a creative person and that is not the path I choose to take.

So when those around me ask casually, "How are you?", I smile and answer back "Hunky Dory!" (I like that phrase, don't you? It ages me but it is funny!) I think about the good things in my life (and there are many) and instead of focusing on the negative things, I am grateful for the positive things. And that makes me happy.

I ask that you be patient with me. I am on the brink of beginning to work on some new things. While I am still in my 'lull', the fog is beginning to lift and things are starting to come to life for me.

It just takes a little time.

"I am grateful for the struggles of my life, for without them, I wouldn't have found my strengths." - Unknown

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Hunky Dory*
> 
> I was sitting here this morning sipping my second cup of coffee and trying to think about something inspiring to write about today. Since I am still experiencing the lull that I mentioned yesterday, I fear that today's post would be bland and uninteresting.
> 
> "Why then would I even choose to write?", you may ask.
> 
> To be honest, I considered the possibility of skipping. Of course, that would be the easy and probably the most logical thing to do. While there is seemingly limitless cyber-space available for blogs such as mine, I didn't feel that polluting the internet with a senseless post would be the answer. After all - I like my blogs to have positive meaning at some level to those of you who read. I believe that on most days I do accomplish that.
> 
> But we all know that life isn't always an easy journey. There are bumps in the road - big and small - that range from a minor annoyances to a full blown crisis and everything in between. While I try to focus on the positive aspects of my life here in my daily writings, there are times when I encounter some of these bumps and they take a bit of the wind out of my sails. After all - I am only human and it would be completely unnatural if I never slipped off of my pink cloud of contentment from time to time. You would all think I wasn't being completely honest with you.
> 
> However, my philosophy of "following where we focus" is more to me than just words. It is a belief I have within my soul that we are masters of our own destiny. I firmly believe that focusing on the good things in our lives will save us from the day to day hardships. How else could those who smile in the face of despair do so? How could those who have experienced bitter hardships thrust upon them emerge grateful and loving and positive? What makes them different from the rest?
> 
> I believe that having a positive attitude and outlook is a key to happiness. I realize that cliche may sound a bit rehearsed, but it is truly something that I believe in. As I watch the world around me, I notice that those who focus on negativity and sadness and despair only serve to perpetuate and spread it among all they encounter. While it is easy to jump on that band wagon, it sometimes takes a bit of thinking, effort and skill to find a grain of good on a 'bad day' or in a 'bad situation.' I believe it separates the positive people from the negative people, and those who are truly happy from those who are troubled and sad.
> 
> It isn't always easy to find good in every situation. When one is caught off guard or deeply involved in something that isn't really positive, it sometimes takes quite a bit of work to find good in it. Sometimes it is buried deep or indirectly related to the problem at hand. Perhaps it is not even related at all. When the magazines folded last year, it was difficult to find the positive in that. However, after many months have passed, I realize that many of the opportunities that I have followed successfully that affect me today I would not have pursued if I hadn't lost the magazines. In many ways, I am better off now with these venues than I was working for the magazines. I would have never known that if they were still in business.
> 
> It is easy to look back and see things clearly. What is more difficult is looking ahead to the unknown. For most of us, it is unsettling to forge ahead into uncharted territory - especially when we are taking risks and the stakes are high. But without taking those chances, we are giving up our chance for growth. Perhaps our chance for something better. That is why I feel that when things are not going just right, I need to remind myself to be patient. Things have a way of working themselves out.
> 
> I am not one to air all of my personal concerns here on my blog. While I try to be up front and straight forward every day, I feel that there are some things that need to be kept private. For ranting about the things that make me unhappy only fuel and perpetuate the negative feelings that I have, and that turns into the focus. I know how debilitating that can be to a creative person and that is not the path I choose to take.
> 
> So when those around me ask casually, "How are you?", I smile and answer back "Hunky Dory!" (I like that phrase, don't you? It ages me but it is funny!) I think about the good things in my life (and there are many) and instead of focusing on the negative things, I am grateful for the positive things. And that makes me happy.
> 
> I ask that you be patient with me. I am on the brink of beginning to work on some new things. While I am still in my 'lull', the fog is beginning to lift and things are starting to come to life for me.
> 
> It just takes a little time.
> 
> "I am grateful for the struggles of my life, for without them, I wouldn't have found my strengths." - Unknown
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila, I think anyone with a creative mind hits a wall every now and then and needs to take a step back. It's not that there are not many designs in the brain - there are a lot! They all just need to be placed in line! Sometimes a day at the beach helps! We just got back from our road trip to Edmonton so next week I'll have to get my projects all lined up


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hunky Dory*
> 
> I was sitting here this morning sipping my second cup of coffee and trying to think about something inspiring to write about today. Since I am still experiencing the lull that I mentioned yesterday, I fear that today's post would be bland and uninteresting.
> 
> "Why then would I even choose to write?", you may ask.
> 
> To be honest, I considered the possibility of skipping. Of course, that would be the easy and probably the most logical thing to do. While there is seemingly limitless cyber-space available for blogs such as mine, I didn't feel that polluting the internet with a senseless post would be the answer. After all - I like my blogs to have positive meaning at some level to those of you who read. I believe that on most days I do accomplish that.
> 
> But we all know that life isn't always an easy journey. There are bumps in the road - big and small - that range from a minor annoyances to a full blown crisis and everything in between. While I try to focus on the positive aspects of my life here in my daily writings, there are times when I encounter some of these bumps and they take a bit of the wind out of my sails. After all - I am only human and it would be completely unnatural if I never slipped off of my pink cloud of contentment from time to time. You would all think I wasn't being completely honest with you.
> 
> However, my philosophy of "following where we focus" is more to me than just words. It is a belief I have within my soul that we are masters of our own destiny. I firmly believe that focusing on the good things in our lives will save us from the day to day hardships. How else could those who smile in the face of despair do so? How could those who have experienced bitter hardships thrust upon them emerge grateful and loving and positive? What makes them different from the rest?
> 
> I believe that having a positive attitude and outlook is a key to happiness. I realize that cliche may sound a bit rehearsed, but it is truly something that I believe in. As I watch the world around me, I notice that those who focus on negativity and sadness and despair only serve to perpetuate and spread it among all they encounter. While it is easy to jump on that band wagon, it sometimes takes a bit of thinking, effort and skill to find a grain of good on a 'bad day' or in a 'bad situation.' I believe it separates the positive people from the negative people, and those who are truly happy from those who are troubled and sad.
> 
> It isn't always easy to find good in every situation. When one is caught off guard or deeply involved in something that isn't really positive, it sometimes takes quite a bit of work to find good in it. Sometimes it is buried deep or indirectly related to the problem at hand. Perhaps it is not even related at all. When the magazines folded last year, it was difficult to find the positive in that. However, after many months have passed, I realize that many of the opportunities that I have followed successfully that affect me today I would not have pursued if I hadn't lost the magazines. In many ways, I am better off now with these venues than I was working for the magazines. I would have never known that if they were still in business.
> 
> It is easy to look back and see things clearly. What is more difficult is looking ahead to the unknown. For most of us, it is unsettling to forge ahead into uncharted territory - especially when we are taking risks and the stakes are high. But without taking those chances, we are giving up our chance for growth. Perhaps our chance for something better. That is why I feel that when things are not going just right, I need to remind myself to be patient. Things have a way of working themselves out.
> 
> I am not one to air all of my personal concerns here on my blog. While I try to be up front and straight forward every day, I feel that there are some things that need to be kept private. For ranting about the things that make me unhappy only fuel and perpetuate the negative feelings that I have, and that turns into the focus. I know how debilitating that can be to a creative person and that is not the path I choose to take.
> 
> So when those around me ask casually, "How are you?", I smile and answer back "Hunky Dory!" (I like that phrase, don't you? It ages me but it is funny!) I think about the good things in my life (and there are many) and instead of focusing on the negative things, I am grateful for the positive things. And that makes me happy.
> 
> I ask that you be patient with me. I am on the brink of beginning to work on some new things. While I am still in my 'lull', the fog is beginning to lift and things are starting to come to life for me.
> 
> It just takes a little time.
> 
> "I am grateful for the struggles of my life, for without them, I wouldn't have found my strengths." - Unknown
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi, Anna:
Welcome back. I agree with you that perhaps sometimes we need to step back. I think sometimes I have so many ideas I just get overwhelmed by them and don't know where to start first. 

It has bee cool and foggy here. But I know the beach days will come soon. Thank you for stopping by. I always appreciate hearing from you.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Tides are Turning*

As I looked back at the last few blog entries, I hoped that I didn't appear to be negative or upset. While I was definitely going through a time where I didn't feel very productive or focused, I only shared those posts because I want you all to know that it is part of the process. Perhaps by me writing down and telling you all about it, it also helped to remind myself that it is perfectly natural (if not necessary) and something that I shouldn't be worried about.

I often receive emails from people that ask how I stay motivated and accomplish so much and keep my enthusiasm for what I do. I also receive notes from those who are experiencing exactly what I have just been going through - a time when they feel 'stuck' or 'blocked'. One of the main reasons I take the time to write here in the morning is so I can put in writing things that most designers don't talk about. Perhaps by allowing you to peek into my thought process in regards to my work and my designs, you will find something that you can relate to and not feel so 'lost' when things aren't going exactly as you planned.

I feel as if I would be doing you a disservice if I only wrote on the 'good' days. While most of my days are good (really - they are!) I also experience times when I get tired or frustrated or just worn out. I have made it my mission not to whine about the stumbling blocks that I encounter along the trail of life, but to learn from them and use them as tools to make my life better. There are days when it is easy to do that, and there are days when it is a bit more difficult, but as I get older (and hopefully wiser) I am starting to figure out that eventually things will work themselves out. The worry was unwarranted and didn't change the outcome in the least. So why waste time with it at all?

However, it is human nature to worry. It comes with accepting responsibility for yourself and your actions. There are some who never regard the consequences of their actions (I call it the "Mr. Magoo Syndrome" - my older readers will appreciate that!) and never look back.

Accepting responsibility is part of being a caring, functioning adult. Even if it comes with the baggage of worry, I prefer it to living in a bubble of fantasy and denial. It is worth the discomfort.

With that all said, I see the tide turning on my creativity. I have spent the past couple of days sorting through ideas and projects in my head and I have finally felt decisive enough to take action. As I mentioned before, I am far from being short of ideas. There is a wealth of them cruising around my brain and I think I am experiencing somewhat of a 'bottleneck' effect in beginning to implement and develop them.

"Where do I begin? Which one do I choose? Which ones will be the most popular and help my business?"

These are all considerations that when focused on too much, can cause a complete shut down. I have many creative friends that experience the same thing, so I know I am not alone in this phenomena.

Recognizing this is the first big step. The second step is just choosing ONE of the ideas and begin to run with it. That is exactly what I am doing.

I can offer you a sneak peek at the chosen project:










It doesn't look like much, but it is a start.

Of all the 'visions' I have of projects, it seems to be the clearest. Therefore it will be the best starting point to get me moving again.

We updated the website yesterday, and added new patterns and new sales. Keith added a great new plaque set:










SLDK599 Liberty, Equality and Justice. As all his sets of this nature, they are availaible as a set or individually. We hope you enjoy them.

It feels really good to be getting my direction back. While I know the rest was necessary and functional, I always feel much better when I am creating. I can't wait to show you all what I have in mind for you all!

Have a wonderful and creative Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tides are Turning*
> 
> As I looked back at the last few blog entries, I hoped that I didn't appear to be negative or upset. While I was definitely going through a time where I didn't feel very productive or focused, I only shared those posts because I want you all to know that it is part of the process. Perhaps by me writing down and telling you all about it, it also helped to remind myself that it is perfectly natural (if not necessary) and something that I shouldn't be worried about.
> 
> I often receive emails from people that ask how I stay motivated and accomplish so much and keep my enthusiasm for what I do. I also receive notes from those who are experiencing exactly what I have just been going through - a time when they feel 'stuck' or 'blocked'. One of the main reasons I take the time to write here in the morning is so I can put in writing things that most designers don't talk about. Perhaps by allowing you to peek into my thought process in regards to my work and my designs, you will find something that you can relate to and not feel so 'lost' when things aren't going exactly as you planned.
> 
> I feel as if I would be doing you a disservice if I only wrote on the 'good' days. While most of my days are good (really - they are!) I also experience times when I get tired or frustrated or just worn out. I have made it my mission not to whine about the stumbling blocks that I encounter along the trail of life, but to learn from them and use them as tools to make my life better. There are days when it is easy to do that, and there are days when it is a bit more difficult, but as I get older (and hopefully wiser) I am starting to figure out that eventually things will work themselves out. The worry was unwarranted and didn't change the outcome in the least. So why waste time with it at all?
> 
> However, it is human nature to worry. It comes with accepting responsibility for yourself and your actions. There are some who never regard the consequences of their actions (I call it the "Mr. Magoo Syndrome" - my older readers will appreciate that!) and never look back.
> 
> Accepting responsibility is part of being a caring, functioning adult. Even if it comes with the baggage of worry, I prefer it to living in a bubble of fantasy and denial. It is worth the discomfort.
> 
> With that all said, I see the tide turning on my creativity. I have spent the past couple of days sorting through ideas and projects in my head and I have finally felt decisive enough to take action. As I mentioned before, I am far from being short of ideas. There is a wealth of them cruising around my brain and I think I am experiencing somewhat of a 'bottleneck' effect in beginning to implement and develop them.
> 
> "Where do I begin? Which one do I choose? Which ones will be the most popular and help my business?"
> 
> These are all considerations that when focused on too much, can cause a complete shut down. I have many creative friends that experience the same thing, so I know I am not alone in this phenomena.
> 
> Recognizing this is the first big step. The second step is just choosing ONE of the ideas and begin to run with it. That is exactly what I am doing.
> 
> I can offer you a sneak peek at the chosen project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, but it is a start.
> 
> Of all the 'visions' I have of projects, it seems to be the clearest. Therefore it will be the best starting point to get me moving again.
> 
> We updated the website yesterday, and added new patterns and new sales. Keith added a great new plaque set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK599 Liberty, Equality and Justice. As all his sets of this nature, they are availaible as a set or individually. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> It feels really good to be getting my direction back. While I know the rest was necessary and functional, I always feel much better when I am creating. I can't wait to show you all what I have in mind for you all!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Thursday!


Intriguing project! Could be many mediums for this supercat! Enjoy! 
Keith is doing a great job on his plaques. Beautiful!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tides are Turning*
> 
> As I looked back at the last few blog entries, I hoped that I didn't appear to be negative or upset. While I was definitely going through a time where I didn't feel very productive or focused, I only shared those posts because I want you all to know that it is part of the process. Perhaps by me writing down and telling you all about it, it also helped to remind myself that it is perfectly natural (if not necessary) and something that I shouldn't be worried about.
> 
> I often receive emails from people that ask how I stay motivated and accomplish so much and keep my enthusiasm for what I do. I also receive notes from those who are experiencing exactly what I have just been going through - a time when they feel 'stuck' or 'blocked'. One of the main reasons I take the time to write here in the morning is so I can put in writing things that most designers don't talk about. Perhaps by allowing you to peek into my thought process in regards to my work and my designs, you will find something that you can relate to and not feel so 'lost' when things aren't going exactly as you planned.
> 
> I feel as if I would be doing you a disservice if I only wrote on the 'good' days. While most of my days are good (really - they are!) I also experience times when I get tired or frustrated or just worn out. I have made it my mission not to whine about the stumbling blocks that I encounter along the trail of life, but to learn from them and use them as tools to make my life better. There are days when it is easy to do that, and there are days when it is a bit more difficult, but as I get older (and hopefully wiser) I am starting to figure out that eventually things will work themselves out. The worry was unwarranted and didn't change the outcome in the least. So why waste time with it at all?
> 
> However, it is human nature to worry. It comes with accepting responsibility for yourself and your actions. There are some who never regard the consequences of their actions (I call it the "Mr. Magoo Syndrome" - my older readers will appreciate that!) and never look back.
> 
> Accepting responsibility is part of being a caring, functioning adult. Even if it comes with the baggage of worry, I prefer it to living in a bubble of fantasy and denial. It is worth the discomfort.
> 
> With that all said, I see the tide turning on my creativity. I have spent the past couple of days sorting through ideas and projects in my head and I have finally felt decisive enough to take action. As I mentioned before, I am far from being short of ideas. There is a wealth of them cruising around my brain and I think I am experiencing somewhat of a 'bottleneck' effect in beginning to implement and develop them.
> 
> "Where do I begin? Which one do I choose? Which ones will be the most popular and help my business?"
> 
> These are all considerations that when focused on too much, can cause a complete shut down. I have many creative friends that experience the same thing, so I know I am not alone in this phenomena.
> 
> Recognizing this is the first big step. The second step is just choosing ONE of the ideas and begin to run with it. That is exactly what I am doing.
> 
> I can offer you a sneak peek at the chosen project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, but it is a start.
> 
> Of all the 'visions' I have of projects, it seems to be the clearest. Therefore it will be the best starting point to get me moving again.
> 
> We updated the website yesterday, and added new patterns and new sales. Keith added a great new plaque set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK599 Liberty, Equality and Justice. As all his sets of this nature, they are availaible as a set or individually. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> It feels really good to be getting my direction back. While I know the rest was necessary and functional, I always feel much better when I am creating. I can't wait to show you all what I have in mind for you all!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Thursday!


Thank you Anna!  Yes - I still have some drawing to do on that project, but it is a start. Sometimes it is good to just dive in and see where the project takes us.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Tides are Turning*
> 
> As I looked back at the last few blog entries, I hoped that I didn't appear to be negative or upset. While I was definitely going through a time where I didn't feel very productive or focused, I only shared those posts because I want you all to know that it is part of the process. Perhaps by me writing down and telling you all about it, it also helped to remind myself that it is perfectly natural (if not necessary) and something that I shouldn't be worried about.
> 
> I often receive emails from people that ask how I stay motivated and accomplish so much and keep my enthusiasm for what I do. I also receive notes from those who are experiencing exactly what I have just been going through - a time when they feel 'stuck' or 'blocked'. One of the main reasons I take the time to write here in the morning is so I can put in writing things that most designers don't talk about. Perhaps by allowing you to peek into my thought process in regards to my work and my designs, you will find something that you can relate to and not feel so 'lost' when things aren't going exactly as you planned.
> 
> I feel as if I would be doing you a disservice if I only wrote on the 'good' days. While most of my days are good (really - they are!) I also experience times when I get tired or frustrated or just worn out. I have made it my mission not to whine about the stumbling blocks that I encounter along the trail of life, but to learn from them and use them as tools to make my life better. There are days when it is easy to do that, and there are days when it is a bit more difficult, but as I get older (and hopefully wiser) I am starting to figure out that eventually things will work themselves out. The worry was unwarranted and didn't change the outcome in the least. So why waste time with it at all?
> 
> However, it is human nature to worry. It comes with accepting responsibility for yourself and your actions. There are some who never regard the consequences of their actions (I call it the "Mr. Magoo Syndrome" - my older readers will appreciate that!) and never look back.
> 
> Accepting responsibility is part of being a caring, functioning adult. Even if it comes with the baggage of worry, I prefer it to living in a bubble of fantasy and denial. It is worth the discomfort.
> 
> With that all said, I see the tide turning on my creativity. I have spent the past couple of days sorting through ideas and projects in my head and I have finally felt decisive enough to take action. As I mentioned before, I am far from being short of ideas. There is a wealth of them cruising around my brain and I think I am experiencing somewhat of a 'bottleneck' effect in beginning to implement and develop them.
> 
> "Where do I begin? Which one do I choose? Which ones will be the most popular and help my business?"
> 
> These are all considerations that when focused on too much, can cause a complete shut down. I have many creative friends that experience the same thing, so I know I am not alone in this phenomena.
> 
> Recognizing this is the first big step. The second step is just choosing ONE of the ideas and begin to run with it. That is exactly what I am doing.
> 
> I can offer you a sneak peek at the chosen project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like much, but it is a start.
> 
> Of all the 'visions' I have of projects, it seems to be the clearest. Therefore it will be the best starting point to get me moving again.
> 
> We updated the website yesterday, and added new patterns and new sales. Keith added a great new plaque set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK599 Liberty, Equality and Justice. As all his sets of this nature, they are availaible as a set or individually. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> It feels really good to be getting my direction back. While I know the rest was necessary and functional, I always feel much better when I am creating. I can't wait to show you all what I have in mind for you all!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative Thursday!


This seems to be a peek-a-boo kitty


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*

The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.

Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.

We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.










It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.

Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.

The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)

He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.

I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.

From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.

I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.

I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.

My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.

When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.

As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.

I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.

The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.

To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.

Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.

Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.

I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!

As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!

I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.

I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.

Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.

This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.

I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.

I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.

I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track. 

Have a good one!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


Congratulations for keeping your wits about you, Sheila! It is so very sad that there are such wolves out there just waiting (and sometimes NOT waiting!) to devour the unsuspecting. Thank you for the reminder. Have a great weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


Thanks, Candy:
Yes, it was horrible. I was sick to my stomach. They knew so much and their lies were so elaborate - all the way down to directing me to a video about upgrading to the HTML5 platform. I think of all those people that don't know what I know and fall for it. (I almost did! and I consider myself pretty knowledgeable about that stuff!) But they know what buttons to push to put you in a panic. I am so glad I waited and didn't give out any information.

I thought it was worth sharing.

Have a wonderful weekend!  Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


Ah, I remember having lunch at a great cafe in Bear River - great home cooked food. Neat place.
Congrats on not getting sucked in by the internet vultures. Keith had a good point too on not phoning the number they gave for call back but calling the number you had on file. It is so sad that these people who are obviously very intelligent are wasting their talents.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


Yes, it is sickening, Anna. They have no conscience. Too bad for them. I don't know how they sleep at night.

I hope you have a good weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


I was really happy to see that the snow has melted away and green things are poking their heads out.
Thanks for the great photo of Bear River, it's almost like a post card shot … great eye.

So sorry that the SCAMMERS have your number; we get calls almost every day from frauds claiming to be from Windows Support and they are receiving error reports from our computer … and so on … You have to be so careful about information given over the phone.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sheila,

You should ask your real website hosts to send their clients an email to warn them of this scam. Had they done so when they first knew of it, you might have been saved this gut-wrenching experience.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lesson Learned - Pretty Scary*
> 
> The day took a somewhat unexpected turn for me yesterday when Keith decided to make the hour long trip to Bear River to replenish some of the pens that he had on consignment in the artisan shop "Flight of Fancy". He had received a call from the owner, Rob a couple of weeks ago and was asked to bring more fountain pens, as the last one he had there had just sold.
> 
> Even though Keith doesn't do much turning anymore, he still had some stock of beautiful pens left, and since it was a beautiful day and the sun was warm and shining, he thought it would be a nice time to take a drive to the shop. He asked me if I wanted to accompany him and even though I was gearing myself up to work on my own project, I decided to go with. After all - these days don't seem to come often and there would certainly be time to work later on. After the long winter I wanted to be sure to take advantage of as many opportunities like this as possible.
> 
> We took the road along the ocean, where the drive took a little longer, but the scenery was nicer. After all - we may as well enjoy the time we had. We did our business at the shop and stopped in one of the cafe's in town for a nice lunch. The tide was low and downtown Bear River was as picturesque as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day, and by the time we returned home it was nearly 5pm.
> 
> Keith then headed off to meet his friend at the gym and I began to catch up on the daily mail and messages that had accumulated throughout the day. One phone message was from the hosts of our website and the message asked me to phone them back as soon as possible. I wondered what could be up, and hoped that nothing was wrong with our site, as they said it was very important.
> 
> The number had an 801 area code, which is where the offices are located, so even though it was a little later here in Nova Scotia, because of the time difference I knew I still had time to reach them. I called back to inquire as to the reason for the seemingly urgent call. I phoned back and got the person who left the message on the line(it was supposed to be a direct number.)
> 
> He spent the first five minutes or so of the phone conversation asking me general questions regarding my opinion of the service they provided as a web host. I had been with the company for probably about 13 years and was generally satisfied, but there were a couple things that I would like to see done. (Etc., etc.) After a few minutes of talking, he told me that the reason for the call was that they were doing a mandatory upgrade of all their websites to HTML5, which would allow the site to be easily integrated with devices of any kind, including computers, tablets, mobile phones, etc. Since this was one of our concerns, I was pleased to hear this. He went on for several minutes explaining all the changes that would be made, and even directed me to a short video on YouTube to watch to further explain.
> 
> I was happy about this, but then there came a point when he kept mentioning the 'extras' he would include in the upgrade and it dawned on me - this change wouldn't be done without an additional charge to our monthly fee. More and more it began to sound like a sales pitch.
> 
> From the beginning of the conversation, I had told them that my partner wasn't available, but would be in an hour or so and that they should talk to him. He does most of the website layout and maintenance and knows far more about coding and the mechanics of the site than I do. He kept saying that since my name is on the site, that I would have to hear the 'speal' anyway, so he kept moving ahead in his pitch.
> 
> I am trying to keep this short, so I will skip ahead to when I finally got to the point of asking him how much it would cost. I was beginning to feel that the reason for the call was to pad me because they were going to raise their monthly hosting fee. I asked him point blank how much it would cost me and he hesitated and finally spit out the number - $3,900.
> 
> I almost died! I told him there was no way I would or could pay that now. On top of that, he was telling me that they had tried to contact me for weeks and now they were down to a two week window when all of this had to be done. They were under a deadline and had to move fast.
> 
> My head was spinning. I kept telling him that there was no way I was going to pay this amount. I asked them how they could do this to their customers of so many years. He kept apologizing but maintained that my name must have just 'slipped through the cracks' and they wanted to 'help' me figure this out. He then offered to talk to their "financial manager" and put me on hold. You can imagine I was sick to my stomach at the thought of being forced to do this without much notice. I knew Keith would be upset as well and the thought of moving our site to another host within two weeks made me ill.
> 
> When he came back on the line, he said he 'negotiated' the price with the financial manager and the knocked off about $1000. It was still out of the question and I told him that. I also told him I wouldn't make any decisions without talking to my partner. He kept stressing the urgency of 'lining up the programmers' and wanted me to pay at least part of the fee immediately. I said "no" over and over.
> 
> As a final attempt at getting me to pay, he put me on hold and had me speak to the 'financial manager' guy. This guy started off by asking me a bunch of questions - Was I a Veteran? Was I single or married? Did I have children? He said that these all could help 'lower' the rate. By the time that he was done with these questions, he was "happy" to tell me that they got the fee down to about $2000. Half of the original cost. He kept telling me that I could put it on a credit card, and even asked what my limit was. Of course, I didn't tell him. I was getting more and more annoyed with him as we spoke.
> 
> I still refused to pay until I spoke with Keith. I told him I would call back. We had been contemplating moving our site for the above mentioned reasons anyway, but it would be an enormous task and we haven't made the jump. Perhaps this would be the time.
> 
> The final thing he said to me was "Well - you know we own your Domain Name - Sheila Landry Designs dot com?" as if he were threatening me. Since I purchased my name myself, I began to know that something wasn't right. I ended the conversation there and took his number and name.
> 
> To make a long story short(er), when Keith came home I was pretty upset. I was angry with the company for their 'scare tactics' and I was contemplating calling someone higher up in it to give them a piece of my mind. I didn't want to do anything until I spoke with Keith however and we had a plan. If need be, we could move the site and after them threatening to pull my domain name, I realized that I never wanted to do business with a company that would use such tactics. I was angry and upset and pretty darn mad.
> 
> Keith's reaction to the story was pretty much the same as mine. I showed him the video they had me watch and we began discussing our options. When I told him that they had insinuated that they would hold my domain name hostage, Keith began calling them back. Although he didn't use the number they had given us, we used the number that we had in our records for the home office.
> 
> Upon calling, Keith learned that this was indeed a SCAM and that our hosts had nothing to do with these two people. He said the rep told him that this happened several weeks ago and several clients had called them - much as we did - and that they called the police to investigate. The complaints seemed to stop and our hosts thought all was well again. But now it seems that they are calling clients again and trying to obtain their credit card information through these tactics.
> 
> I was SO RELIEVED that I followed my instincts and didn't give out any information! I was SO GRATEFUL that I had my head together and waited to discuss things with my partner first!
> 
> As a final note I want to tell you that these guys had the guts to CALL BACK after the hour or so that I told them that Keith would return and they tried to get him to comply. When they called and asked for him, I handed him the phone and he promptly told them where they could go. Even after that, the guy still tried to keep up the ruse, saying he was just trying to 'help' us. Unbelievable!
> 
> I have been on the internet a long, long time. I am here all day, every day, conducting business and using it to its full capabilities. I consider myself smart regarding "safety" and I take many precautions to ensure that my information is protected and not misused. But I have to hand it to these guys - they had me going for a bit. Their attack was somewhat plausible and while after thinking about it for a bit I realize that a reputable company like the one that hosts our site would never do that, they had me thinking that it was just a blip that I wasn't contacted earlier and had to move quickly. The thought of what they were doing is just downright scary.
> 
> I tell you all this long, long story because I want you to know "They are out there." I try to look at people through kind eyes, and one of my biggest downfalls is that I think most people think like I do. But sometimes I forget how evil and selfish and uncaring these people could be.
> 
> Could you imagine what would have happened if I would have given my credit card information? They would have had a field day.
> 
> This is my reminder to never, never, NEVER give your information to anyone who calls you. No matter who they say they are. No legitimate company would call you up and ask for payment/money/financial information. They may know a bit about you because your information is available online somewhere (as mine is) and they will use that and spin stories that will make you forget your safety rules and lower your guard. They may try to convince you that if you don't act NOW, you will come to some sort of bigger problem. Don't allow it to work for them. Hang up and check it out. Legitimate companies do not use those tactics. We just have to remember that.
> 
> I feel very relieved, but also still a bit shaky about it. I was amazed at the lengths they went to so they would appear to be legitimate - all the way up to sharing the video on what they were doing. Looking back, I see how many could have fallen for it. What a shame.
> 
> I hope you read this to the end and think of it if something like this ever happens to you. The scam artists are getting more clever by the day, and we have to learn to be leary of just about everyone. It is just the way of our world.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday. I plan some great things over the weekend and I am happy to feel back on track.
> 
> Have a good one!


Thank you both. L/W - I did mention to our hosts to send a mass email. Maybe then it would save some people from going through the anxiety that I did. I do hope they listen to me. It was pretty convincing.

I wish you both a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*

I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.

Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.

But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.

I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.

I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.

The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.

On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.

We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:










We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.

After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:










The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:










Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)










We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?

We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.










The food was scrumptious!










It made me want to eat fish more! 

We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.










To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.

The rock is amazing:










I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)










After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.










We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:










By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.

On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.

On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.

Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:










Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.

I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.

Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.

I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*
> 
> I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.
> 
> But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.
> 
> I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.
> 
> I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.
> 
> The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.
> 
> On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.
> 
> We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.
> 
> After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?
> 
> We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was scrumptious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me want to eat fish more!
> 
> We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.
> 
> The rock is amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.
> 
> On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.
> 
> On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.
> 
> Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.
> 
> I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.
> 
> Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila, Thank you so very, very much for that absolutely wonderful tour, Although I've been several places in our world, such as Guam for its beaches and coves, I've never traveled to your area. The closest was Maine. The church window would be lovely with stained glass, which my wife does. Thanks again for sharing your adventure with we, readers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*
> 
> I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.
> 
> But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.
> 
> I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.
> 
> I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.
> 
> The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.
> 
> On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.
> 
> We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.
> 
> After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?
> 
> We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was scrumptious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me want to eat fish more!
> 
> We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.
> 
> The rock is amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.
> 
> On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.
> 
> On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.
> 
> Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.
> 
> I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.
> 
> Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Russell:
I am so happy that you enjoy my photos. I love the area I live in and I love to share it.  Maine is very similar in landscape to Nova Scotia, although being a smaller peninsula, we are never far from the coast. Add to that the hundreds of lakes and there is always water nearby. 

The new design is going to be a Halloween/autumn type of design. But doing something in stained glass later on may be a cool idea.

Thanks for stopping by! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*
> 
> I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.
> 
> But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.
> 
> I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.
> 
> I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.
> 
> The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.
> 
> On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.
> 
> We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.
> 
> After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?
> 
> We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was scrumptious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me want to eat fish more!
> 
> We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.
> 
> The rock is amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.
> 
> On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.
> 
> On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.
> 
> Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.
> 
> I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.
> 
> Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Your photographs are beautiful Sheila! We were thinking of going to see the Balancing Rock when we were in NS but the 250 stairs put Jim right off! 
Cool painting project. I love the way you painted the window.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*
> 
> I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.
> 
> But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.
> 
> I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.
> 
> I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.
> 
> The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.
> 
> On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.
> 
> We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.
> 
> After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?
> 
> We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was scrumptious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me want to eat fish more!
> 
> We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.
> 
> The rock is amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.
> 
> On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.
> 
> On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.
> 
> Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.
> 
> I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.
> 
> Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Anna:

Yes - it was funny how so many people that passed us 'warned' us of the stairs. I had been there before though, and I never really minded them. I may as well go while I can, right?

I am glad you like the painted project. I look forward to seeing it done as well. I hope you have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*
> 
> I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.
> 
> But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.
> 
> I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.
> 
> I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.
> 
> The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.
> 
> On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.
> 
> We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.
> 
> After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?
> 
> We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was scrumptious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me want to eat fish more!
> 
> We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.
> 
> The rock is amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.
> 
> On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.
> 
> On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.
> 
> Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.
> 
> I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.
> 
> Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Looks like a good time. Your Stang looks grrrrrrrr8 also.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Beautiful Day in My Neighborhood*
> 
> I can think of many people who live in lovely places, yet sometimes take them for granted. I don't think we realize that we are doing this until for some reason or another (school, job, etc.) we are taken away from our homeland for any length of time and then return to it. It seems that we come 'home' and look at things with new eyes. We notice things that we hadn't paid attention to before. Things that were right there all the time.
> 
> Coming from Chicago, I am perhaps more aware of this. My earliest recollections of my childhood were that of growing up in a large city. Everything was within a few short city blocks and we could walk or take our bikes to the pool or the store or the park district for our after school lessons. Friends were all close by as well, and anyone who lived more than four or five short city blocks away seemed to be in a different group of kids. Our own closer circle of friends usually lived on the same street. Anyone beyond that was an 'outsider'.
> 
> But as we grow and venture out into the world, we begin to realize that the further we move from the nucleus of our neighborhood, the more different things could be. I remember when I was a teen and took a vacation with my family on a Caribbean Cruise that I was in awe that such a place really existed in the world. As we drove up our street upon returning from the airport, it was hard to believe that just a few short hours before I was at a part of the world where the culture was so different from my own. Instead of the concrete streets and sidewalks of suburban Chicago, the neighborhood streets were sandy and there were palm trees all around and you could see and smell the beautiful blue ocean from just about anywhere.
> 
> I have always loved the ocean. From the first time I saw it, I knew that one day I wanted to live sea side. There is something about the serenity of the beach and the unrelenting sound of the waves rolling unrelentingly to the shore. To this day I can sit and get lost in the sounds and sites of the beach. It is one of my favorite places to be.
> 
> I live about 2 km from the shore of the Bay of Fundy. Actually, it is St. Mary's Bay that borders our shoreline. St. Mary's is located on the west side of Nova Scotia between the mainland and the small string of islands called Digby Neck. On most days, you can see the neck from our shoreline. However, if you go far enough down the coast, to Mavalette Beach where I usually visit, you can see out into the open sea.
> 
> The Neck is comprised of two islands and the long Apennines of land that juts out from the town of Digby, where I used to live. There are two small ferry boats which connect the mainland to first Long Island and then the tiny Brier Island at the end of the string. It is very beautiful and picturesque and a great place to take in nature and enjoy a quiet afternoon. There are many whale watching tours as well, and eleven years ago when I first came to Nova Scotia I took one. It was an experience that was amazing and I hope to go again before this summer is done.
> 
> On Saturday, I took the day to spend on the islands with my good friend Cindy. After being cooped up all winter and then waiting for my car this spring, we were long overdo for a 'girls' day out'. We choose the islands because we both love it there and there was a wool farm on Brier Island that we both wanted to visit. Cindy does rug hooking and me - I just love fiber and any creative material anyway, so it seemed like a good reason to go.
> 
> We had a beautiful day ahead. Although there was a slight chance of rain, the morning fog and clouds had cleared to offer brilliant sunshine. We boarded the ferry and put the top down on the car to fully enjoy the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to drive to Brier Island and then take our time returning. It sounded like a good plan.
> 
> After the second ferry, we arrived on Brier Island. We drove to a beautiful lookout point where we could see the channel between Brier and Long Islands. Here is a photo of the car for those who wanted to see it done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse across the water was on Long Island. It was filled with seagulls and other birds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the West, you can see just how close the two islands are. That's Brier on the left and Long Island on the right. Our ferry attendant said he spotted a whale as we were coming across (we were sitting in the car for the short trip and missed it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on that point for a while, and then we sought out the wool farm. Even though the farm said "Open Always", for some reason it was closed and there was no one around except some chickens walking around the grounds. We were a little disappointed, but how could we be with such beautiful scenery?
> 
> We decided to go for lunch on Long Island. There was a place called Levena's Catch Cafe that had great reviews, so we went there. Even though I am not a big fish eater, I decided to get their sample plate of fresh Digby scallops and fresh haddock. It came with a beautiful Caesar salad and we had split some wonderful bruschetta as an appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was scrumptious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me want to eat fish more!
> 
> We then decided to visit The Balancing Rock on the North side of Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reach it, you had to walk a 1.7 km trail and then descend a staircase to bring you to the ocean level. (250 or so stairs!) It was well worth the trip though and it gave us a great chance to walk off our lunch.
> 
> The rock is amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it stays in place. Here is a photo of my daughter Danielle and her friend Dana about 10 years ago when we visited. (NO - They did NOT push it over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the hike, we took the second ferry back and were once again on the mainland. We decided to make one more stop at Gulliver's Cove beach so Cindy could pick up some rocks to paint. There are hundreds of beautiful coves like this in our area, and I love every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent about an hour exploring the rocky beach there. I found several little crab shells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then it was really cooling off and the sun was getting low. We decided to end our day of exploring.
> 
> On the way home, just before I arrived at my own place, it finally rained. It was one of those rains where the sky was still mostly blue with patches of dark clouds and I saw the most beautiful and intense rainbow! I wanted to stop the car and take a photo, but it really was raining hard. I think though that it was the perfect ending to a beautiful day.
> 
> On Sunday, I felt relaxed and ready to work again. It is amazing how taking time off can make one feel so refreshed. The previous week had been busy and hectic and I think I needed a day off more than I realized.
> 
> Here is a quick peek of what I am working on for my next project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is a painting pattern. I hope to make great headway on it today.
> 
> I am so happy that I took time to be with my friend and enjoy the beautiful place that I live. I know that these warm summer days are a gift, and things don't always work out so that we can enjoy them. But next winter when I am watching the snow fall, I will have some great memories to relive of how beautiful Nova Scotia is. I am very lucky to live in such a lovely place.
> 
> Today it is raining, but we are due for rain so that is a good thing. After my errands, I plan on continuing work on my painting pattern. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days and then go on to creating a new scroll saw pattern. The holidays are approaching quickly and I hope to get several new things ready for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend and took time to enjoy the area in which you live. Even though we are busy, it is important to take time to enjoy our lives and families. For that is the reason we work so hard in the first place, isn't it?
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Down but not Out*

I was really and truly writing my blog yesterday when some pretty impressive storms rolled in. Even though I am in the process of replacing the main components of my computer (motherboard, processor, memory, main drive) I really didn't want anything to happen to my current computer. I am awaiting delivery of the new SSD drive, and Keith should be changing things over in the next several days. The board arrived on Monday:










It should be a nice change, although it will be a bit of a chore to load everything up and get things in order. I expect it we may do the changeover this weekend.

Just to be safe, we disconnected everything from the wall for a time while the storm was passing through. There was quite a bit of thunder and lightening, and even though we have surge protectors, we felt it would be better to be safe than sorry. This meant, once again, that I didn't post a blog, as it was during the morning hours when I write.

I went on with my day and planned on working on my painting. Unfortunately, in the late morning I was doing some 'regular things' and one side of my back seemed to seize up. This happened to me last year and I was pretty much immobile for about a week. It certainly isn't fun.

I don't know if it is because I overdid at the gym or if it is because of the damp weather or just because I am getting older. Either way it is no fun. I can't really move around much at all, as there is a sharp pain just above my right hip. I talked to the pharmacist and am taking the proper medication to reduce the inflammation and relieve the pain. It sure slows me down though.

But I will just hobble through life smiling until life is better. I have too much to do to let it get me down. I found I can sit an paint for a while and even though I need to take breaks and walk around, I can at least accomplish something.

Last I posted, I was working on a new painting. Here is where I was at then:










The window was coming out nice, but hardly finished. I added some shading and a cool crackle finish by DecoArt and it really came out nice:










The fine crackle finish really looks beautiful:










I then started adding the main subjects. First a hat and some fun little mice:










Then the main subject of the painting, a black cat:










The cat isn't done by any stretch right now. Neither is the painting. There are several more details that need to be added in to make it look as I envision it in my head. But it is a good start and considering that I could only work on it at short spurts at a time, it is coming along.

This will be offered as a pattern on my site as soon as I am done with it. I hope to finish it up in the next few days.

Today is quite foggy and dreary out - probably a good day to stay in and paint. It really makes me appreciate the past weekend and my time out on the islands.

Even though I am not feeling my best, when I sit still I don't hurt. (Only when I move - lol!) Perhaps I will get even more accomplished because I am somewhat forced to stay in one place longer than three minutes.

I guess if I look hard enough, I can find good in anything . . .

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy whatever life sends your way.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Redoak49

scrollgirl said:


> *Down but not Out*
> 
> I was really and truly writing my blog yesterday when some pretty impressive storms rolled in. Even though I am in the process of replacing the main components of my computer (motherboard, processor, memory, main drive) I really didn't want anything to happen to my current computer. I am awaiting delivery of the new SSD drive, and Keith should be changing things over in the next several days. The board arrived on Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a nice change, although it will be a bit of a chore to load everything up and get things in order. I expect it we may do the changeover this weekend.
> 
> Just to be safe, we disconnected everything from the wall for a time while the storm was passing through. There was quite a bit of thunder and lightening, and even though we have surge protectors, we felt it would be better to be safe than sorry. This meant, once again, that I didn't post a blog, as it was during the morning hours when I write.
> 
> I went on with my day and planned on working on my painting. Unfortunately, in the late morning I was doing some 'regular things' and one side of my back seemed to seize up. This happened to me last year and I was pretty much immobile for about a week. It certainly isn't fun.
> 
> I don't know if it is because I overdid at the gym or if it is because of the damp weather or just because I am getting older. Either way it is no fun. I can't really move around much at all, as there is a sharp pain just above my right hip. I talked to the pharmacist and am taking the proper medication to reduce the inflammation and relieve the pain. It sure slows me down though.
> 
> But I will just hobble through life smiling until life is better. I have too much to do to let it get me down. I found I can sit an paint for a while and even though I need to take breaks and walk around, I can at least accomplish something.
> 
> Last I posted, I was working on a new painting. Here is where I was at then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window was coming out nice, but hardly finished. I added some shading and a cool crackle finish by DecoArt and it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fine crackle finish really looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then started adding the main subjects. First a hat and some fun little mice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the main subject of the painting, a black cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat isn't done by any stretch right now. Neither is the painting. There are several more details that need to be added in to make it look as I envision it in my head. But it is a good start and considering that I could only work on it at short spurts at a time, it is coming along.
> 
> This will be offered as a pattern on my site as soon as I am done with it. I hope to finish it up in the next few days.
> 
> Today is quite foggy and dreary out - probably a good day to stay in and paint. It really makes me appreciate the past weekend and my time out on the islands.
> 
> Even though I am not feeling my best, when I sit still I don't hurt. (Only when I move - lol!) Perhaps I will get even more accomplished because I am somewhat forced to stay in one place longer than three minutes.
> 
> I guess if I look hard enough, I can find good in anything . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy whatever life sends your way.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I understand about thunderstorms as in the Midwest we get some thrilling ones. I have my computer on a surge protector and UPS. My internet modem and router are on another on another. This seems to be pretty good protection and also allows me to watch weather radar for when serious storms are about to hit.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Down but not Out*
> 
> I was really and truly writing my blog yesterday when some pretty impressive storms rolled in. Even though I am in the process of replacing the main components of my computer (motherboard, processor, memory, main drive) I really didn't want anything to happen to my current computer. I am awaiting delivery of the new SSD drive, and Keith should be changing things over in the next several days. The board arrived on Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a nice change, although it will be a bit of a chore to load everything up and get things in order. I expect it we may do the changeover this weekend.
> 
> Just to be safe, we disconnected everything from the wall for a time while the storm was passing through. There was quite a bit of thunder and lightening, and even though we have surge protectors, we felt it would be better to be safe than sorry. This meant, once again, that I didn't post a blog, as it was during the morning hours when I write.
> 
> I went on with my day and planned on working on my painting. Unfortunately, in the late morning I was doing some 'regular things' and one side of my back seemed to seize up. This happened to me last year and I was pretty much immobile for about a week. It certainly isn't fun.
> 
> I don't know if it is because I overdid at the gym or if it is because of the damp weather or just because I am getting older. Either way it is no fun. I can't really move around much at all, as there is a sharp pain just above my right hip. I talked to the pharmacist and am taking the proper medication to reduce the inflammation and relieve the pain. It sure slows me down though.
> 
> But I will just hobble through life smiling until life is better. I have too much to do to let it get me down. I found I can sit an paint for a while and even though I need to take breaks and walk around, I can at least accomplish something.
> 
> Last I posted, I was working on a new painting. Here is where I was at then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window was coming out nice, but hardly finished. I added some shading and a cool crackle finish by DecoArt and it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fine crackle finish really looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then started adding the main subjects. First a hat and some fun little mice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the main subject of the painting, a black cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat isn't done by any stretch right now. Neither is the painting. There are several more details that need to be added in to make it look as I envision it in my head. But it is a good start and considering that I could only work on it at short spurts at a time, it is coming along.
> 
> This will be offered as a pattern on my site as soon as I am done with it. I hope to finish it up in the next few days.
> 
> Today is quite foggy and dreary out - probably a good day to stay in and paint. It really makes me appreciate the past weekend and my time out on the islands.
> 
> Even though I am not feeling my best, when I sit still I don't hurt. (Only when I move - lol!) Perhaps I will get even more accomplished because I am somewhat forced to stay in one place longer than three minutes.
> 
> I guess if I look hard enough, I can find good in anything . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy whatever life sends your way.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


The crackle finish really pops that window out. Love it! This is a very cool painting project. Love the cat!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Down but not Out*
> 
> I was really and truly writing my blog yesterday when some pretty impressive storms rolled in. Even though I am in the process of replacing the main components of my computer (motherboard, processor, memory, main drive) I really didn't want anything to happen to my current computer. I am awaiting delivery of the new SSD drive, and Keith should be changing things over in the next several days. The board arrived on Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a nice change, although it will be a bit of a chore to load everything up and get things in order. I expect it we may do the changeover this weekend.
> 
> Just to be safe, we disconnected everything from the wall for a time while the storm was passing through. There was quite a bit of thunder and lightening, and even though we have surge protectors, we felt it would be better to be safe than sorry. This meant, once again, that I didn't post a blog, as it was during the morning hours when I write.
> 
> I went on with my day and planned on working on my painting. Unfortunately, in the late morning I was doing some 'regular things' and one side of my back seemed to seize up. This happened to me last year and I was pretty much immobile for about a week. It certainly isn't fun.
> 
> I don't know if it is because I overdid at the gym or if it is because of the damp weather or just because I am getting older. Either way it is no fun. I can't really move around much at all, as there is a sharp pain just above my right hip. I talked to the pharmacist and am taking the proper medication to reduce the inflammation and relieve the pain. It sure slows me down though.
> 
> But I will just hobble through life smiling until life is better. I have too much to do to let it get me down. I found I can sit an paint for a while and even though I need to take breaks and walk around, I can at least accomplish something.
> 
> Last I posted, I was working on a new painting. Here is where I was at then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window was coming out nice, but hardly finished. I added some shading and a cool crackle finish by DecoArt and it really came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fine crackle finish really looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then started adding the main subjects. First a hat and some fun little mice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the main subject of the painting, a black cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat isn't done by any stretch right now. Neither is the painting. There are several more details that need to be added in to make it look as I envision it in my head. But it is a good start and considering that I could only work on it at short spurts at a time, it is coming along.
> 
> This will be offered as a pattern on my site as soon as I am done with it. I hope to finish it up in the next few days.
> 
> Today is quite foggy and dreary out - probably a good day to stay in and paint. It really makes me appreciate the past weekend and my time out on the islands.
> 
> Even though I am not feeling my best, when I sit still I don't hurt. (Only when I move - lol!) Perhaps I will get even more accomplished because I am somewhat forced to stay in one place longer than three minutes.
> 
> I guess if I look hard enough, I can find good in anything . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Have fun and enjoy whatever life sends your way.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Good evening to both of you. I spent the day offline (and yesterday as well) as we were building and switching to my new computer parts. It is always a huge adventure because things are so complicated. I just wanted you to know so you didn't think I was not responding.

I am from Chicago, Redoak49. I am very familiar with the storms in the Midwest. They are quite violent at times. We usually don't hear thunder very often, but lately we have been hearing it more and more.

Anna - thank you very much. I had to take a couple of days off of painting to get other things done here. Hopefully by the time I am back at it, I will feel better too.  I hope you have a great evening.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back At It*

Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.

But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.

I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.

I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.

Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.

We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.










But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.

I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:










While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.

So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.

Everything is getting back to 'normal.'

I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week. 

Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.




  






To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.

Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.

This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.

It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks for your in-depth journey report. Glad you're back with us and that your back spasms are somewhat relieved. I can certainly appreciate your agony, as I also suffer from chronic back pain that slows me down. although I'm not fond of Halloween your art work is really giving it a nice light touch.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Russell. I felt bad not writing, but it was hard to be my usual self last week. I just did things in small pieces, and felt sluggish all week. Perhaps it was the best time to re-do the computer stuff. 

I got 'stuck' on the painting pattern, but I feel that I am OK with the direction that I will be heading. Hopefully I can get it buttoned up soon. I am glad you kind of like it. I know Halloween isn't for everyone.

I wish you a great week.  Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Sheila,
Welcome back. My week went something like yours, my laptop decided to give up and quit. After having it checked out I decided to get a new one. I was lucky because I heeded your warnings and advice to back up so I had all of my info ready to reinstall.
I don't know how much you do for your back but have you thought about finding an acupuncturist? Both Kathie and I have had back problems and found relief with an acupuncturist. She actually avoided any surgical intervention.
Rick


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Glad to see you back and know that you were missed.
I can't handle Halloween any longer. While I was teaching, we had two students poisoned one night (brother and sister). He died and she survived. The police showed up at school the next morning and confiscated all the candy the kids had collected. Turns out the father was guilty as he was in financial difficulty and had taken out large insurance policies on the kids. He was caught and sent to prison but it surely wrecked it as a holiday for me.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Wow, Kepy - That is absolutely terrible. I can certainly understand why you feel the way you do. I just don't understand people sometimes. I am so sorry. 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good to hear you are feeling better, Sheila. 
I must do a 'spring clean' (hardware and software) on my PC sometime soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Martyn -

I can tell you I was really happy that I had the foresight to have not one, but several backups of my files. Right now I have two 3TB drives and I mirror them so that both are the same. One is labeled "working" and the other as a "backup" and each night I am getting into the habit of updating the files I changed or was working on for the day onto the back up one. Then, periodically, we are backing up to an external drive that will be kept off site - at Keith's mom's house - in case of disaster such as fire, etc. It may sound like overkill, but it is really important to do it. I try so hard to keep up with this and make it a habit. In my early computer days, I had lost things more than once. I can't afford not to.

I hope you are enjoying your summer. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Sheila! Happy to hear your back is getting into shape again. 
The catalogue looks great. It's quite an achievement! Lots of great patterns to choose from.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Anna! It feels GREAT to be back. I am in the middle of reworking the kitty and so far . . . I am much happier with it. (YAY for me!)  I will show it tomorrow.

Thanks for the feedback on the catalog. Keith does a wonderful job! 

Enjoy your day!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Yaaaaayyyyyy . . . . She's back!!!
Hope that you are feeling better, and that the back problems are done with.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back At It*
> 
> Last week was not one of my usual weeks. Between getting the new computer and the issues I was having with my back, I felt that I didn't really accomplish a great deal. I have been writing here for over five years now, and I think this was the first time in all those years that I was here at home and took so much time 'off'. But sometimes it is needed. I always try to be positive and productive and have something interesting to write about. With the week that I had, I thought it best just to skip.
> 
> But I don't think that things were as bad as they seemed. Of the days that I skipped writing, one day we had lightening storms, a couple of days my computer was in the process of being reconfigured, and one day I was still 'catching up' with things and organizing. Sometimes things just take time, and the days that I spent re-organizing and backing up my computer were well worth it. Everything is settled into place now and my huge amount of information, drawings and reference materials are fully organized and fully backed up, both on two hard drives on my own system as well as on an external drive that will be stored off-site. It is a really good feeling.
> 
> I love the new components that I added to my system. I doubled the memory, have a faster processor and a top of the line mother board which should last me many years. I cleaned up my filing systems and moved everything so that it is most efficient, and while it may look pretty much the same from somone looking in, I notice that everything is much faster and cleaner and makes more sense to me. It feels good to work in such an organized environment.
> 
> I spent Saturday catching up on the housework as well. It is funny how even a few days of being out of your routine can make you feel as if you have fallen behind. Saturday was one of the first days I felt more like my 'old self' and while I had to be cautious, I did get a lot done around here. I am the type of person who has trouble being productive when things are chaotic around me and I needed to tidy some things up in order to move ahead.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It had cooled down a little from the really warm weather we had the previous several days and felt much more comfortable. While I was very ready to do some work, I asked Keith if he felt like taking our lunch to the beach and having a little picnic there. I was glad he felt up for it, as while I really wanted to get back to work, I also wanted to enjoy the day a bit. After all - these warm summer days will be gone before we know it and while it would be easy for me to jump in and get back to work, I felt the need to appreciate the day a little first. So off we went.
> 
> We picked up Keith's mom on the way home and had her here for the afternoon/evening. It was nice to catch her in between events. Sometimes these impromptu visits are the best. We had a great rest of the day catching up and I actually did make some progress on my next painting project. I had felt a little 'stuck' there and part of the reason that I was avoiding working on it was that I was at a place in the main piece where I didn't quite know where to go next. There was (is) something with my cat that I am not comfortable with and it needs addressing. But I was not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after stepping away and thinking about it, I think I know what I want to change. More importantly, I believe was figuring out how I was going to do that. After all the time I spent on the background, I had to be careful so I wouldn't muck that up in the process.
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on the header and footer of the plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not look like much yet, it pushed the pile and I figured out some of the colors that I wanted to use, as well as the techniques. It felt good to switch gears on it and finally move forward, after it was staring at me from my table all week long, untouched.
> 
> So I think I am back. I awoke this morning closer to my usual time (the medication I was taking for my back pain has really made me sleepy - another reason I feel that I haven't accomplished a lot!) and while I still feel a tinge of soreness and need to be careful, I feel that I am ready to face the day without the help of the pills. That alone should help me be more productive.
> 
> Everything is getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> I plan to really make some progress on this in the next few days and hopefully button it up. I want to get the pattern on the site as soon as possible, as well as get some new things going. I look for it to be a good week.
> 
> Keith was also busy this weekend. He tackled the task of updating our large catalog, which is growing every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To download the new version of all of our current patterns, you can follow the instructions HERE.
> 
> Please remember to give it ample time to download, as it is growing and full of color photos of what patterns we have to offer.
> 
> This is always a great accomplishment and it humbles us to see all of our work in one place at once. I think Keith does a wonderful job with it and it came out beautifully.
> 
> It is another beautiful and cloudless morning here in Nova Scotia. It is a wonderful way to start what promises to be a productive week. I wish you all a good one as well. It feels great to be "back".
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you so much, John! It is nice to be missed. I am feeling much better and even though the area is 'tender', I am able to function again! YAY! 

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Flight or Flight*

It is good to be back. Not only here blogging, but actually having something to blog about. Last week when I wasn't feeling my best, it reminded me just how important setting goals for myself and being productive was to my life. It is even more important because I am self-employed I think. Without setting new goals and working toward them every day, I would imagine that there is really no way that one could succeed. I believe that 'success' and 'self-motivation' go hand in hand. The most successful self-employed people are those that take the initiative on life in general. They realize that having their own business means that it is up to them to keep things moving in a forward direction, without someone sitting on the sidelines telling them the next step(s). Because of this, self-employment isn't for everyone. It takes a particular type of personality to make it work.

The past week was tough for me. As I mentioned before, I wasn't feeling my best. While I tried to accomplish and keep the pile moving, artistically I was having a difficult time. Looking back now though, I am glad that the pieces fell where they did and it was a good week to do the overhaul of my computer. The technical 'busy work' that I had to do (organizing, cleaning out files, backing up, etc.) was something that took a great deal of time, but not too much thought. Fortunately, I had Keith here to do the job of installing the hardware. He is great at that and knows far more than me. But once that was done, it was up to me to sort, organize and set things up to my own liking. It was the perfect job for me to do when I wasn't 100 per cent - where most of the time was spent watching and waiting for files to transfer. At least I was moving one aspect of my business in a positive direction.

I had tried to do some painting on the first day or so when my back spasms started. After laying out the background and beautiful window and hat with the mice, things seemed to be moving along just fine. I picture the finished piece in my head and getting it from my imagination to the reality of the painting were pretty much trouble-free at that point. But it was time to add the cat in and while I thought it would be an easy task (after all - I had just finished up the beautiful tiger painting "Layla" - my confidence level was high) I soon found that I would have far more trouble than I anticipated. I got very discouraged.

While the cat I painted wasn't horrific, it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. Even though this was more of a cartoon than a realistic animal, I just wasn't getting it right. I had several photos of black cats for reference, as well as my own beautiful black cat, Coco. But when I tried to translate what was in my head to the painting, I found that I struggled far more than usual. Things were just not looking good.

I attribute this in part to the pain I was in. (Really!) I could only sit and paint for short periods of time, and I had to get up and move. It was hard to concentrate on what I was doing, too and the pain pills that I was taking (over the counter Robax) were making me a little tired. Or maybe I was tired from not sleeping for those few nights. Probably a bit of both. After a couple of attempts at the cat and being pretty disappointed with the outcome, I began to get discouraged. The beautiful painting that was in my mind was far from the reality of what was done before me. I was actually happy to leave it alone for several days and work on the computer stuff. After all - it was 'technical' work that required a different part of my brain and no creativity whatsoever. It was a welcome change.

My painting supplies and half-finished piece stayed on the kitchen table all week. Every once in a while I picked it up to see if what I remembered it to be was 'really that bad'. I must say - it was. Each time I looked at it I felt sadness. It certainly wasn't what I had in mind for the finished painting.

But the computer got finished and I knew it was time to move on to new projects. I felt the week was somewhat wasted and the clock was ticking for new designs. Fortunately, I began to feel better, and I once again began thinking about how I would repair and finish up what I started. I had too much time invested to abandon it altogether.

On Sunday I decided it was time to move forward. It was time to face the battle I started and stop running away. The computer was done. The house was somewhat caught up. It was once again time for me to work on the now unpleasant task of getting that painting back on track.

I spent Sunday picking on the header and footer. That was the easy part and I thought it would ease me back into the painting. Perhaps if I cleared that hurdle, it would transform what was now a bad feeling about it into something that was good again. The lettering was simple and straight-forward. Just following lines. Besides color, it took little thought and at least moved me in a positive direction. I hoped that it would once again get me excited about finishing up the painting.

It actually worked!

When I was done with the lettering, I did like it and it did inspire me to continue on. My back was feeling better (no pain meds!) and I felt up for the battle with the cat. It was a long day of painting, repainting and changing things, but in the end I think I am happy with the results. By 9:30 or so, I was at this point:










I am pleased with it again.

Below is a photo of the 'before' and 'after photos:










The left cat looked more like a Wookie than a cat. I will admit that before I finally got it 'right' it had grown to an enormous size, as well. I wound up having to re-work the wall behind her, and while I was quite worried about that, I think it blends in beautifully. I have won the battle. 

Here is what the painting will look like with the header and footer:










I am still not done yet, as there are many details to add. But the main subjects are in and they are good and what I envisioned when I began. From here on it is "smooth sailing!"

I am glad I stuck with this. I share my story here because I often have others tell me how 'lucky' I am to have things come so easy. Sometimes they do, but many times they do not. The 'easy' thing to do would have been to stuff this in a closet and forget about it and move on. But I didn't want to do that. I wanted to be better than that and it became a challenge to myself to see what I am made of. I am proud that I finally felt up to the challenge and faced my demon. I can't wait to continue on and finish.

I want to live the rest of my life facing these types of challenges. I believe that is how we learn and grow. I did learn though that sometimes when we don't feel physically up for the challenge, it is best to take a step back and switch gears for a bit. When we return to our task, we often have a different perspective. Many times it is one that will help us move forward. I am glad it did here.

It is a somewhat muggy and overcast day here in Nova Scotia this morning. It never really cooled off last night. Yesterday seemed to be the warmest day we have had this season.

I plan to continue painting today and hopefully finishing up my piece. Or at least come close to doing so. Then on to the instructions for it. That will be the easy part.

I wish you all a wonderful day today! Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *Flight or Flight*
> 
> It is good to be back. Not only here blogging, but actually having something to blog about. Last week when I wasn't feeling my best, it reminded me just how important setting goals for myself and being productive was to my life. It is even more important because I am self-employed I think. Without setting new goals and working toward them every day, I would imagine that there is really no way that one could succeed. I believe that 'success' and 'self-motivation' go hand in hand. The most successful self-employed people are those that take the initiative on life in general. They realize that having their own business means that it is up to them to keep things moving in a forward direction, without someone sitting on the sidelines telling them the next step(s). Because of this, self-employment isn't for everyone. It takes a particular type of personality to make it work.
> 
> The past week was tough for me. As I mentioned before, I wasn't feeling my best. While I tried to accomplish and keep the pile moving, artistically I was having a difficult time. Looking back now though, I am glad that the pieces fell where they did and it was a good week to do the overhaul of my computer. The technical 'busy work' that I had to do (organizing, cleaning out files, backing up, etc.) was something that took a great deal of time, but not too much thought. Fortunately, I had Keith here to do the job of installing the hardware. He is great at that and knows far more than me. But once that was done, it was up to me to sort, organize and set things up to my own liking. It was the perfect job for me to do when I wasn't 100 per cent - where most of the time was spent watching and waiting for files to transfer. At least I was moving one aspect of my business in a positive direction.
> 
> I had tried to do some painting on the first day or so when my back spasms started. After laying out the background and beautiful window and hat with the mice, things seemed to be moving along just fine. I picture the finished piece in my head and getting it from my imagination to the reality of the painting were pretty much trouble-free at that point. But it was time to add the cat in and while I thought it would be an easy task (after all - I had just finished up the beautiful tiger painting "Layla" - my confidence level was high) I soon found that I would have far more trouble than I anticipated. I got very discouraged.
> 
> While the cat I painted wasn't horrific, it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. Even though this was more of a cartoon than a realistic animal, I just wasn't getting it right. I had several photos of black cats for reference, as well as my own beautiful black cat, Coco. But when I tried to translate what was in my head to the painting, I found that I struggled far more than usual. Things were just not looking good.
> 
> I attribute this in part to the pain I was in. (Really!) I could only sit and paint for short periods of time, and I had to get up and move. It was hard to concentrate on what I was doing, too and the pain pills that I was taking (over the counter Robax) were making me a little tired. Or maybe I was tired from not sleeping for those few nights. Probably a bit of both. After a couple of attempts at the cat and being pretty disappointed with the outcome, I began to get discouraged. The beautiful painting that was in my mind was far from the reality of what was done before me. I was actually happy to leave it alone for several days and work on the computer stuff. After all - it was 'technical' work that required a different part of my brain and no creativity whatsoever. It was a welcome change.
> 
> My painting supplies and half-finished piece stayed on the kitchen table all week. Every once in a while I picked it up to see if what I remembered it to be was 'really that bad'. I must say - it was. Each time I looked at it I felt sadness. It certainly wasn't what I had in mind for the finished painting.
> 
> But the computer got finished and I knew it was time to move on to new projects. I felt the week was somewhat wasted and the clock was ticking for new designs. Fortunately, I began to feel better, and I once again began thinking about how I would repair and finish up what I started. I had too much time invested to abandon it altogether.
> 
> On Sunday I decided it was time to move forward. It was time to face the battle I started and stop running away. The computer was done. The house was somewhat caught up. It was once again time for me to work on the now unpleasant task of getting that painting back on track.
> 
> I spent Sunday picking on the header and footer. That was the easy part and I thought it would ease me back into the painting. Perhaps if I cleared that hurdle, it would transform what was now a bad feeling about it into something that was good again. The lettering was simple and straight-forward. Just following lines. Besides color, it took little thought and at least moved me in a positive direction. I hoped that it would once again get me excited about finishing up the painting.
> 
> It actually worked!
> 
> When I was done with the lettering, I did like it and it did inspire me to continue on. My back was feeling better (no pain meds!) and I felt up for the battle with the cat. It was a long day of painting, repainting and changing things, but in the end I think I am happy with the results. By 9:30 or so, I was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with it again.
> 
> Below is a photo of the 'before' and 'after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left cat looked more like a Wookie than a cat. I will admit that before I finally got it 'right' it had grown to an enormous size, as well. I wound up having to re-work the wall behind her, and while I was quite worried about that, I think it blends in beautifully. I have won the battle.
> 
> Here is what the painting will look like with the header and footer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not done yet, as there are many details to add. But the main subjects are in and they are good and what I envisioned when I began. From here on it is "smooth sailing!"
> 
> I am glad I stuck with this. I share my story here because I often have others tell me how 'lucky' I am to have things come so easy. Sometimes they do, but many times they do not. The 'easy' thing to do would have been to stuff this in a closet and forget about it and move on. But I didn't want to do that. I wanted to be better than that and it became a challenge to myself to see what I am made of. I am proud that I finally felt up to the challenge and faced my demon. I can't wait to continue on and finish.
> 
> I want to live the rest of my life facing these types of challenges. I believe that is how we learn and grow. I did learn though that sometimes when we don't feel physically up for the challenge, it is best to take a step back and switch gears for a bit. When we return to our task, we often have a different perspective. Many times it is one that will help us move forward. I am glad it did here.
> 
> It is a somewhat muggy and overcast day here in Nova Scotia this morning. It never really cooled off last night. Yesterday seemed to be the warmest day we have had this season.
> 
> I plan to continue painting today and hopefully finishing up my piece. Or at least come close to doing so. Then on to the instructions for it. That will be the easy part.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! Happy Tuesday to you all!


I do admire your artistic ability and talent. You have a special eye. (color me very jealous).


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Flight or Flight*
> 
> It is good to be back. Not only here blogging, but actually having something to blog about. Last week when I wasn't feeling my best, it reminded me just how important setting goals for myself and being productive was to my life. It is even more important because I am self-employed I think. Without setting new goals and working toward them every day, I would imagine that there is really no way that one could succeed. I believe that 'success' and 'self-motivation' go hand in hand. The most successful self-employed people are those that take the initiative on life in general. They realize that having their own business means that it is up to them to keep things moving in a forward direction, without someone sitting on the sidelines telling them the next step(s). Because of this, self-employment isn't for everyone. It takes a particular type of personality to make it work.
> 
> The past week was tough for me. As I mentioned before, I wasn't feeling my best. While I tried to accomplish and keep the pile moving, artistically I was having a difficult time. Looking back now though, I am glad that the pieces fell where they did and it was a good week to do the overhaul of my computer. The technical 'busy work' that I had to do (organizing, cleaning out files, backing up, etc.) was something that took a great deal of time, but not too much thought. Fortunately, I had Keith here to do the job of installing the hardware. He is great at that and knows far more than me. But once that was done, it was up to me to sort, organize and set things up to my own liking. It was the perfect job for me to do when I wasn't 100 per cent - where most of the time was spent watching and waiting for files to transfer. At least I was moving one aspect of my business in a positive direction.
> 
> I had tried to do some painting on the first day or so when my back spasms started. After laying out the background and beautiful window and hat with the mice, things seemed to be moving along just fine. I picture the finished piece in my head and getting it from my imagination to the reality of the painting were pretty much trouble-free at that point. But it was time to add the cat in and while I thought it would be an easy task (after all - I had just finished up the beautiful tiger painting "Layla" - my confidence level was high) I soon found that I would have far more trouble than I anticipated. I got very discouraged.
> 
> While the cat I painted wasn't horrific, it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. Even though this was more of a cartoon than a realistic animal, I just wasn't getting it right. I had several photos of black cats for reference, as well as my own beautiful black cat, Coco. But when I tried to translate what was in my head to the painting, I found that I struggled far more than usual. Things were just not looking good.
> 
> I attribute this in part to the pain I was in. (Really!) I could only sit and paint for short periods of time, and I had to get up and move. It was hard to concentrate on what I was doing, too and the pain pills that I was taking (over the counter Robax) were making me a little tired. Or maybe I was tired from not sleeping for those few nights. Probably a bit of both. After a couple of attempts at the cat and being pretty disappointed with the outcome, I began to get discouraged. The beautiful painting that was in my mind was far from the reality of what was done before me. I was actually happy to leave it alone for several days and work on the computer stuff. After all - it was 'technical' work that required a different part of my brain and no creativity whatsoever. It was a welcome change.
> 
> My painting supplies and half-finished piece stayed on the kitchen table all week. Every once in a while I picked it up to see if what I remembered it to be was 'really that bad'. I must say - it was. Each time I looked at it I felt sadness. It certainly wasn't what I had in mind for the finished painting.
> 
> But the computer got finished and I knew it was time to move on to new projects. I felt the week was somewhat wasted and the clock was ticking for new designs. Fortunately, I began to feel better, and I once again began thinking about how I would repair and finish up what I started. I had too much time invested to abandon it altogether.
> 
> On Sunday I decided it was time to move forward. It was time to face the battle I started and stop running away. The computer was done. The house was somewhat caught up. It was once again time for me to work on the now unpleasant task of getting that painting back on track.
> 
> I spent Sunday picking on the header and footer. That was the easy part and I thought it would ease me back into the painting. Perhaps if I cleared that hurdle, it would transform what was now a bad feeling about it into something that was good again. The lettering was simple and straight-forward. Just following lines. Besides color, it took little thought and at least moved me in a positive direction. I hoped that it would once again get me excited about finishing up the painting.
> 
> It actually worked!
> 
> When I was done with the lettering, I did like it and it did inspire me to continue on. My back was feeling better (no pain meds!) and I felt up for the battle with the cat. It was a long day of painting, repainting and changing things, but in the end I think I am happy with the results. By 9:30 or so, I was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with it again.
> 
> Below is a photo of the 'before' and 'after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left cat looked more like a Wookie than a cat. I will admit that before I finally got it 'right' it had grown to an enormous size, as well. I wound up having to re-work the wall behind her, and while I was quite worried about that, I think it blends in beautifully. I have won the battle.
> 
> Here is what the painting will look like with the header and footer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not done yet, as there are many details to add. But the main subjects are in and they are good and what I envisioned when I began. From here on it is "smooth sailing!"
> 
> I am glad I stuck with this. I share my story here because I often have others tell me how 'lucky' I am to have things come so easy. Sometimes they do, but many times they do not. The 'easy' thing to do would have been to stuff this in a closet and forget about it and move on. But I didn't want to do that. I wanted to be better than that and it became a challenge to myself to see what I am made of. I am proud that I finally felt up to the challenge and faced my demon. I can't wait to continue on and finish.
> 
> I want to live the rest of my life facing these types of challenges. I believe that is how we learn and grow. I did learn though that sometimes when we don't feel physically up for the challenge, it is best to take a step back and switch gears for a bit. When we return to our task, we often have a different perspective. Many times it is one that will help us move forward. I am glad it did here.
> 
> It is a somewhat muggy and overcast day here in Nova Scotia this morning. It never really cooled off last night. Yesterday seemed to be the warmest day we have had this season.
> 
> I plan to continue painting today and hopefully finishing up my piece. Or at least come close to doing so. Then on to the instructions for it. That will be the easy part.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! Happy Tuesday to you all!


I agree with you. The cat does look so much better now even though I thought the first one looked very "Halloweenish" It all looks great! If I did Halloween stuff, I would definitely do this one.


----------



## MLWilson

scrollgirl said:


> *Flight or Flight*
> 
> It is good to be back. Not only here blogging, but actually having something to blog about. Last week when I wasn't feeling my best, it reminded me just how important setting goals for myself and being productive was to my life. It is even more important because I am self-employed I think. Without setting new goals and working toward them every day, I would imagine that there is really no way that one could succeed. I believe that 'success' and 'self-motivation' go hand in hand. The most successful self-employed people are those that take the initiative on life in general. They realize that having their own business means that it is up to them to keep things moving in a forward direction, without someone sitting on the sidelines telling them the next step(s). Because of this, self-employment isn't for everyone. It takes a particular type of personality to make it work.
> 
> The past week was tough for me. As I mentioned before, I wasn't feeling my best. While I tried to accomplish and keep the pile moving, artistically I was having a difficult time. Looking back now though, I am glad that the pieces fell where they did and it was a good week to do the overhaul of my computer. The technical 'busy work' that I had to do (organizing, cleaning out files, backing up, etc.) was something that took a great deal of time, but not too much thought. Fortunately, I had Keith here to do the job of installing the hardware. He is great at that and knows far more than me. But once that was done, it was up to me to sort, organize and set things up to my own liking. It was the perfect job for me to do when I wasn't 100 per cent - where most of the time was spent watching and waiting for files to transfer. At least I was moving one aspect of my business in a positive direction.
> 
> I had tried to do some painting on the first day or so when my back spasms started. After laying out the background and beautiful window and hat with the mice, things seemed to be moving along just fine. I picture the finished piece in my head and getting it from my imagination to the reality of the painting were pretty much trouble-free at that point. But it was time to add the cat in and while I thought it would be an easy task (after all - I had just finished up the beautiful tiger painting "Layla" - my confidence level was high) I soon found that I would have far more trouble than I anticipated. I got very discouraged.
> 
> While the cat I painted wasn't horrific, it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. Even though this was more of a cartoon than a realistic animal, I just wasn't getting it right. I had several photos of black cats for reference, as well as my own beautiful black cat, Coco. But when I tried to translate what was in my head to the painting, I found that I struggled far more than usual. Things were just not looking good.
> 
> I attribute this in part to the pain I was in. (Really!) I could only sit and paint for short periods of time, and I had to get up and move. It was hard to concentrate on what I was doing, too and the pain pills that I was taking (over the counter Robax) were making me a little tired. Or maybe I was tired from not sleeping for those few nights. Probably a bit of both. After a couple of attempts at the cat and being pretty disappointed with the outcome, I began to get discouraged. The beautiful painting that was in my mind was far from the reality of what was done before me. I was actually happy to leave it alone for several days and work on the computer stuff. After all - it was 'technical' work that required a different part of my brain and no creativity whatsoever. It was a welcome change.
> 
> My painting supplies and half-finished piece stayed on the kitchen table all week. Every once in a while I picked it up to see if what I remembered it to be was 'really that bad'. I must say - it was. Each time I looked at it I felt sadness. It certainly wasn't what I had in mind for the finished painting.
> 
> But the computer got finished and I knew it was time to move on to new projects. I felt the week was somewhat wasted and the clock was ticking for new designs. Fortunately, I began to feel better, and I once again began thinking about how I would repair and finish up what I started. I had too much time invested to abandon it altogether.
> 
> On Sunday I decided it was time to move forward. It was time to face the battle I started and stop running away. The computer was done. The house was somewhat caught up. It was once again time for me to work on the now unpleasant task of getting that painting back on track.
> 
> I spent Sunday picking on the header and footer. That was the easy part and I thought it would ease me back into the painting. Perhaps if I cleared that hurdle, it would transform what was now a bad feeling about it into something that was good again. The lettering was simple and straight-forward. Just following lines. Besides color, it took little thought and at least moved me in a positive direction. I hoped that it would once again get me excited about finishing up the painting.
> 
> It actually worked!
> 
> When I was done with the lettering, I did like it and it did inspire me to continue on. My back was feeling better (no pain meds!) and I felt up for the battle with the cat. It was a long day of painting, repainting and changing things, but in the end I think I am happy with the results. By 9:30 or so, I was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with it again.
> 
> Below is a photo of the 'before' and 'after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left cat looked more like a Wookie than a cat. I will admit that before I finally got it 'right' it had grown to an enormous size, as well. I wound up having to re-work the wall behind her, and while I was quite worried about that, I think it blends in beautifully. I have won the battle.
> 
> Here is what the painting will look like with the header and footer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not done yet, as there are many details to add. But the main subjects are in and they are good and what I envisioned when I began. From here on it is "smooth sailing!"
> 
> I am glad I stuck with this. I share my story here because I often have others tell me how 'lucky' I am to have things come so easy. Sometimes they do, but many times they do not. The 'easy' thing to do would have been to stuff this in a closet and forget about it and move on. But I didn't want to do that. I wanted to be better than that and it became a challenge to myself to see what I am made of. I am proud that I finally felt up to the challenge and faced my demon. I can't wait to continue on and finish.
> 
> I want to live the rest of my life facing these types of challenges. I believe that is how we learn and grow. I did learn though that sometimes when we don't feel physically up for the challenge, it is best to take a step back and switch gears for a bit. When we return to our task, we often have a different perspective. Many times it is one that will help us move forward. I am glad it did here.
> 
> It is a somewhat muggy and overcast day here in Nova Scotia this morning. It never really cooled off last night. Yesterday seemed to be the warmest day we have had this season.
> 
> I plan to continue painting today and hopefully finishing up my piece. Or at least come close to doing so. Then on to the instructions for it. That will be the easy part.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! Happy Tuesday to you all!


You're a fantastic artist, Sheila. Thank you for sharing your journeys and the ensuing struggles. Life has never been overly kind to artists, of any sort (my piano tuner/mechanic gave me that line - he played professionally most of his life). It's a wonderful gift from God that we have a place of succor and salvation for our tortured minds and bodies, innit?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Flight or Flight*
> 
> It is good to be back. Not only here blogging, but actually having something to blog about. Last week when I wasn't feeling my best, it reminded me just how important setting goals for myself and being productive was to my life. It is even more important because I am self-employed I think. Without setting new goals and working toward them every day, I would imagine that there is really no way that one could succeed. I believe that 'success' and 'self-motivation' go hand in hand. The most successful self-employed people are those that take the initiative on life in general. They realize that having their own business means that it is up to them to keep things moving in a forward direction, without someone sitting on the sidelines telling them the next step(s). Because of this, self-employment isn't for everyone. It takes a particular type of personality to make it work.
> 
> The past week was tough for me. As I mentioned before, I wasn't feeling my best. While I tried to accomplish and keep the pile moving, artistically I was having a difficult time. Looking back now though, I am glad that the pieces fell where they did and it was a good week to do the overhaul of my computer. The technical 'busy work' that I had to do (organizing, cleaning out files, backing up, etc.) was something that took a great deal of time, but not too much thought. Fortunately, I had Keith here to do the job of installing the hardware. He is great at that and knows far more than me. But once that was done, it was up to me to sort, organize and set things up to my own liking. It was the perfect job for me to do when I wasn't 100 per cent - where most of the time was spent watching and waiting for files to transfer. At least I was moving one aspect of my business in a positive direction.
> 
> I had tried to do some painting on the first day or so when my back spasms started. After laying out the background and beautiful window and hat with the mice, things seemed to be moving along just fine. I picture the finished piece in my head and getting it from my imagination to the reality of the painting were pretty much trouble-free at that point. But it was time to add the cat in and while I thought it would be an easy task (after all - I had just finished up the beautiful tiger painting "Layla" - my confidence level was high) I soon found that I would have far more trouble than I anticipated. I got very discouraged.
> 
> While the cat I painted wasn't horrific, it certainly wasn't what I had in mind. Even though this was more of a cartoon than a realistic animal, I just wasn't getting it right. I had several photos of black cats for reference, as well as my own beautiful black cat, Coco. But when I tried to translate what was in my head to the painting, I found that I struggled far more than usual. Things were just not looking good.
> 
> I attribute this in part to the pain I was in. (Really!) I could only sit and paint for short periods of time, and I had to get up and move. It was hard to concentrate on what I was doing, too and the pain pills that I was taking (over the counter Robax) were making me a little tired. Or maybe I was tired from not sleeping for those few nights. Probably a bit of both. After a couple of attempts at the cat and being pretty disappointed with the outcome, I began to get discouraged. The beautiful painting that was in my mind was far from the reality of what was done before me. I was actually happy to leave it alone for several days and work on the computer stuff. After all - it was 'technical' work that required a different part of my brain and no creativity whatsoever. It was a welcome change.
> 
> My painting supplies and half-finished piece stayed on the kitchen table all week. Every once in a while I picked it up to see if what I remembered it to be was 'really that bad'. I must say - it was. Each time I looked at it I felt sadness. It certainly wasn't what I had in mind for the finished painting.
> 
> But the computer got finished and I knew it was time to move on to new projects. I felt the week was somewhat wasted and the clock was ticking for new designs. Fortunately, I began to feel better, and I once again began thinking about how I would repair and finish up what I started. I had too much time invested to abandon it altogether.
> 
> On Sunday I decided it was time to move forward. It was time to face the battle I started and stop running away. The computer was done. The house was somewhat caught up. It was once again time for me to work on the now unpleasant task of getting that painting back on track.
> 
> I spent Sunday picking on the header and footer. That was the easy part and I thought it would ease me back into the painting. Perhaps if I cleared that hurdle, it would transform what was now a bad feeling about it into something that was good again. The lettering was simple and straight-forward. Just following lines. Besides color, it took little thought and at least moved me in a positive direction. I hoped that it would once again get me excited about finishing up the painting.
> 
> It actually worked!
> 
> When I was done with the lettering, I did like it and it did inspire me to continue on. My back was feeling better (no pain meds!) and I felt up for the battle with the cat. It was a long day of painting, repainting and changing things, but in the end I think I am happy with the results. By 9:30 or so, I was at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with it again.
> 
> Below is a photo of the 'before' and 'after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left cat looked more like a Wookie than a cat. I will admit that before I finally got it 'right' it had grown to an enormous size, as well. I wound up having to re-work the wall behind her, and while I was quite worried about that, I think it blends in beautifully. I have won the battle.
> 
> Here is what the painting will look like with the header and footer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not done yet, as there are many details to add. But the main subjects are in and they are good and what I envisioned when I began. From here on it is "smooth sailing!"
> 
> I am glad I stuck with this. I share my story here because I often have others tell me how 'lucky' I am to have things come so easy. Sometimes they do, but many times they do not. The 'easy' thing to do would have been to stuff this in a closet and forget about it and move on. But I didn't want to do that. I wanted to be better than that and it became a challenge to myself to see what I am made of. I am proud that I finally felt up to the challenge and faced my demon. I can't wait to continue on and finish.
> 
> I want to live the rest of my life facing these types of challenges. I believe that is how we learn and grow. I did learn though that sometimes when we don't feel physically up for the challenge, it is best to take a step back and switch gears for a bit. When we return to our task, we often have a different perspective. Many times it is one that will help us move forward. I am glad it did here.
> 
> It is a somewhat muggy and overcast day here in Nova Scotia this morning. It never really cooled off last night. Yesterday seemed to be the warmest day we have had this season.
> 
> I plan to continue painting today and hopefully finishing up my piece. Or at least come close to doing so. Then on to the instructions for it. That will be the easy part.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today! Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you all so much. Yes - sometimes we have to take a step back and walk away for a few days. It is funny how our mood can affect our work. Over the years, I have learned to look at things in 'layers'. Not too many years after I began painting, I remember my friend Cari and I talking about how we look at things around us and try to think of how or what colors we would use to paint them. I think that it is referred to as 'looking at things with an artists' eye.' As you can imagine, this has become a normal way of looking at everything over the years. The more I grow as an artist, the more I do it.

I like to relay not only the victories, but the struggles along the way to you all. I really feel that this helps others who are having the same issues and it may some way encourage them to keep trying. It is rare when I can sit down and "just paint" something once and have it come out perfect. Like most things, it is a combination of trial and error and exploring the options first.

Thank you all for your kind comments. I really appreciate that you enjoy my posts and work. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress!*

Ahhhh the sweet taste of "progress"!

Like that first sip of coffee in the morning or the breathtaking beauty when the sun begins to illuminate the morning fog, it is something that sometimes causes us to just stop, take notice and enjoy.

I am especially aware of positive progress in my current painting because things have been a bit of a struggle for me in creating it. Not because what I am creating is particularly difficult, but because there have been a few obstacles in place along the way. Last week (as I mentioned) I wasn't feeling my best. It was hard to concentrate on what I was creating and I am happy that I had the presence of mind to take a step back and wait until I felt better before I continued with my work on this piece. I will admit to you, there have been more than a few times in this painting where I took a step forward and then had to back up, remove paint and re-do something. That is part of the designing process.

It isn't always crystal clear for me as to the order of steps I need to take or even the colors of paint to achieve the look I want. I am working with a couple of new products here, so there is somewhat of a learning curve that needs to be respected (by me!) and sometimes things progress slowly.

It bothers me sometimes just how slow things evolve. But I need to keep reminding myself that it isn't a race and that taking the time that is required to create something of quality is just part of the process. I also remind myself that when painting (or scroll sawing for that matter) others' designs, the process is much quicker. That is an important idea that should by now be ingrained in my head, but somehow still isn't at times. One day I will learn . . .

Yesterday was a good day of progress on my "Black Cat Society" painting pattern. With the main characters satisfactory, all I have left to do are the finer details - and there are many of them! These are the little touches that will bring this project to life and make it truly special.

As I began the plaque yesterday, it was in this state:










While some may consider it 'done', I know I have much more in mind for it. These little elements will make it far more interesting and fun and hopefully add to its appeal.

I began by adding a vine hatband to the witches' hat.










I thought it brought some wonderful color and interest to it and fit in nicely. I still have some highlighting to do on the berries, but it looks pretty cool. I also added a crystal ball, as you see.










The second photo shows the iridescent glow a little better. I used the new Interference paint from DecoArt's Media Fluid Acrylic line and it gives the 'glass' ball a beautiful depth. That along with some Opal Dust makes the ball look transparent and deep. The pedestal that the ball is on is done in metallic gold as well, so it has a wonderful shine to it.

I also added a cool Gothic shelf up above and behind the cat.










This opens an array of possibilities for some wonderful accessories! The shelf is crackled like the window sill and panes, and looks pretty creepy and cool.

Just adding these few things really filled in the picture nicely:










. . . but I am not done yet! 

I still have a few 'tricks' up my sleeve for this one. But I am pleased with how it is progressing.

I am back to feeling really good about it, and I am not even thinking about how long it is taking me to get it right. When I first pictured the scene in my head, it was very close to what has come to be. The fog is slowly lifting from my vision and it is becoming reality right before my eyes. Like MAGIC!

I don't know how far I will get today. Perhaps I will be close to the finish line. Maybe not for another day or so. I will see how things unfold before me and allow them to dictate the pace. I think that is the best way to let it happen.

I hope you enjoy seeing these progressions. I also hope that they help you understand what goes into creating a design of this type. While I can only be sure of my own process, I know that for me, it is a series of trial and error steps (and yes - there are errors!) that need to be carefully considered and implemented. There is just no quick way to do it. But that is the fun part of the process, and I thrive on it.

We have a cooler and hazy morning here in Nova Scotia. I can't figure out if it will burn off and the sun will come out or not. I am thinking it will. After the warm, humid air of the past couple of days, I find it is a welcome change.

I wish you all a beautiful day today. Have fun and do something creative.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress!*
> 
> Ahhhh the sweet taste of "progress"!
> 
> Like that first sip of coffee in the morning or the breathtaking beauty when the sun begins to illuminate the morning fog, it is something that sometimes causes us to just stop, take notice and enjoy.
> 
> I am especially aware of positive progress in my current painting because things have been a bit of a struggle for me in creating it. Not because what I am creating is particularly difficult, but because there have been a few obstacles in place along the way. Last week (as I mentioned) I wasn't feeling my best. It was hard to concentrate on what I was creating and I am happy that I had the presence of mind to take a step back and wait until I felt better before I continued with my work on this piece. I will admit to you, there have been more than a few times in this painting where I took a step forward and then had to back up, remove paint and re-do something. That is part of the designing process.
> 
> It isn't always crystal clear for me as to the order of steps I need to take or even the colors of paint to achieve the look I want. I am working with a couple of new products here, so there is somewhat of a learning curve that needs to be respected (by me!) and sometimes things progress slowly.
> 
> It bothers me sometimes just how slow things evolve. But I need to keep reminding myself that it isn't a race and that taking the time that is required to create something of quality is just part of the process. I also remind myself that when painting (or scroll sawing for that matter) others' designs, the process is much quicker. That is an important idea that should by now be ingrained in my head, but somehow still isn't at times. One day I will learn . . .
> 
> Yesterday was a good day of progress on my "Black Cat Society" painting pattern. With the main characters satisfactory, all I have left to do are the finer details - and there are many of them! These are the little touches that will bring this project to life and make it truly special.
> 
> As I began the plaque yesterday, it was in this state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While some may consider it 'done', I know I have much more in mind for it. These little elements will make it far more interesting and fun and hopefully add to its appeal.
> 
> I began by adding a vine hatband to the witches' hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it brought some wonderful color and interest to it and fit in nicely. I still have some highlighting to do on the berries, but it looks pretty cool. I also added a crystal ball, as you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo shows the iridescent glow a little better. I used the new Interference paint from DecoArt's Media Fluid Acrylic line and it gives the 'glass' ball a beautiful depth. That along with some Opal Dust makes the ball look transparent and deep. The pedestal that the ball is on is done in metallic gold as well, so it has a wonderful shine to it.
> 
> I also added a cool Gothic shelf up above and behind the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This opens an array of possibilities for some wonderful accessories! The shelf is crackled like the window sill and panes, and looks pretty creepy and cool.
> 
> Just adding these few things really filled in the picture nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but I am not done yet!
> 
> I still have a few 'tricks' up my sleeve for this one. But I am pleased with how it is progressing.
> 
> I am back to feeling really good about it, and I am not even thinking about how long it is taking me to get it right. When I first pictured the scene in my head, it was very close to what has come to be. The fog is slowly lifting from my vision and it is becoming reality right before my eyes. Like MAGIC!
> 
> I don't know how far I will get today. Perhaps I will be close to the finish line. Maybe not for another day or so. I will see how things unfold before me and allow them to dictate the pace. I think that is the best way to let it happen.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these progressions. I also hope that they help you understand what goes into creating a design of this type. While I can only be sure of my own process, I know that for me, it is a series of trial and error steps (and yes - there are errors!) that need to be carefully considered and implemented. There is just no quick way to do it. But that is the fun part of the process, and I thrive on it.
> 
> We have a cooler and hazy morning here in Nova Scotia. I can't figure out if it will burn off and the sun will come out or not. I am thinking it will. After the warm, humid air of the past couple of days, I find it is a welcome change.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day today. Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


There is movement and energy in that picture! Just adding those pieces has made a wonderful difference. Looking forward to seeing what else you will come up with.
It finally rained here today, not much but enough to keep the garden happy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress!*
> 
> Ahhhh the sweet taste of "progress"!
> 
> Like that first sip of coffee in the morning or the breathtaking beauty when the sun begins to illuminate the morning fog, it is something that sometimes causes us to just stop, take notice and enjoy.
> 
> I am especially aware of positive progress in my current painting because things have been a bit of a struggle for me in creating it. Not because what I am creating is particularly difficult, but because there have been a few obstacles in place along the way. Last week (as I mentioned) I wasn't feeling my best. It was hard to concentrate on what I was creating and I am happy that I had the presence of mind to take a step back and wait until I felt better before I continued with my work on this piece. I will admit to you, there have been more than a few times in this painting where I took a step forward and then had to back up, remove paint and re-do something. That is part of the designing process.
> 
> It isn't always crystal clear for me as to the order of steps I need to take or even the colors of paint to achieve the look I want. I am working with a couple of new products here, so there is somewhat of a learning curve that needs to be respected (by me!) and sometimes things progress slowly.
> 
> It bothers me sometimes just how slow things evolve. But I need to keep reminding myself that it isn't a race and that taking the time that is required to create something of quality is just part of the process. I also remind myself that when painting (or scroll sawing for that matter) others' designs, the process is much quicker. That is an important idea that should by now be ingrained in my head, but somehow still isn't at times. One day I will learn . . .
> 
> Yesterday was a good day of progress on my "Black Cat Society" painting pattern. With the main characters satisfactory, all I have left to do are the finer details - and there are many of them! These are the little touches that will bring this project to life and make it truly special.
> 
> As I began the plaque yesterday, it was in this state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While some may consider it 'done', I know I have much more in mind for it. These little elements will make it far more interesting and fun and hopefully add to its appeal.
> 
> I began by adding a vine hatband to the witches' hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it brought some wonderful color and interest to it and fit in nicely. I still have some highlighting to do on the berries, but it looks pretty cool. I also added a crystal ball, as you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo shows the iridescent glow a little better. I used the new Interference paint from DecoArt's Media Fluid Acrylic line and it gives the 'glass' ball a beautiful depth. That along with some Opal Dust makes the ball look transparent and deep. The pedestal that the ball is on is done in metallic gold as well, so it has a wonderful shine to it.
> 
> I also added a cool Gothic shelf up above and behind the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This opens an array of possibilities for some wonderful accessories! The shelf is crackled like the window sill and panes, and looks pretty creepy and cool.
> 
> Just adding these few things really filled in the picture nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but I am not done yet!
> 
> I still have a few 'tricks' up my sleeve for this one. But I am pleased with how it is progressing.
> 
> I am back to feeling really good about it, and I am not even thinking about how long it is taking me to get it right. When I first pictured the scene in my head, it was very close to what has come to be. The fog is slowly lifting from my vision and it is becoming reality right before my eyes. Like MAGIC!
> 
> I don't know how far I will get today. Perhaps I will be close to the finish line. Maybe not for another day or so. I will see how things unfold before me and allow them to dictate the pace. I think that is the best way to let it happen.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these progressions. I also hope that they help you understand what goes into creating a design of this type. While I can only be sure of my own process, I know that for me, it is a series of trial and error steps (and yes - there are errors!) that need to be carefully considered and implemented. There is just no quick way to do it. But that is the fun part of the process, and I thrive on it.
> 
> We have a cooler and hazy morning here in Nova Scotia. I can't figure out if it will burn off and the sun will come out or not. I am thinking it will. After the warm, humid air of the past couple of days, I find it is a welcome change.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day today. Have fun and do something creative.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thanks, Anna. Keith thinks that it is 'too deliberate' (the object placement). But I envisioned the piece as I painted it, so I am going with that to the end. I am glad you like it so far. I am getting to the end here.

It hasn't rained much by us either. I kind of hope it does soon. The grass is very slow in growing and I am sure the river is running low. I am glad your garden is happy! 

Thanks for stopping by.  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

* Nearing the Finish on This One*

Today's post will be short. (Really!) It seems that the past couple of days, I have awaken to a lot of emails that need my attention. I have spent much of the morning working on that and I am anxious to get to finishing up my latest painting. Then on to writing the packet.

I made good progress yesterday, adding details and thinking about the finishing touches that I will add today to complete it. I am pleased with how it looks, and feel good about it in general.

I have enjoyed hearing the feedback from people regarding the piece. There have been both positive comments, as well as some things that people said they would change. Keith mentioned that he thinks things look 'too deliberate'. Another comment mentioned that she preferred it with fewer objects.

This is good.

My goal as a designer isn't just to offer designs to copy exactly, but to also evoke thought and offer a base so that others can use their own preferences and creativity and have fun with the elements given. I could never expect everyone who sees my designs to like them exactly 'as is.'

I often receive questions from customers asking if it was "OK" to alter my designs. My answer is always "Of course you can!" I actually enjoy seeing others' takes on my original ideas. I only ask that you don't claim them as your own if they are derivatives of my work. That is only fair.

Since I am in the final stages of the painting, I am only going to show you a little hint of what I added yesterday:










There are some cool additional 'final touches' that I will be adding today as well. But you will just have to wait to see them. (Yes - I can be mean!) But I hope the wait will be worth it.

I also wanted to mention in today's post that Keith has added a new pattern for a set of Classic Filigree Ornaments to the site:










The link to them is here: SLDK600 Classic Filigree Ornament Pattern.

It is our first of many new holiday patterns we hope to add to our site. We hope you enjoy them.

Today is another bright and sunny day. It seems a little cooler than the previous few days, which is much more comfortable. All in all, it has been a really nice summer.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> * Nearing the Finish on This One*
> 
> Today's post will be short. (Really!) It seems that the past couple of days, I have awaken to a lot of emails that need my attention. I have spent much of the morning working on that and I am anxious to get to finishing up my latest painting. Then on to writing the packet.
> 
> I made good progress yesterday, adding details and thinking about the finishing touches that I will add today to complete it. I am pleased with how it looks, and feel good about it in general.
> 
> I have enjoyed hearing the feedback from people regarding the piece. There have been both positive comments, as well as some things that people said they would change. Keith mentioned that he thinks things look 'too deliberate'. Another comment mentioned that she preferred it with fewer objects.
> 
> This is good.
> 
> My goal as a designer isn't just to offer designs to copy exactly, but to also evoke thought and offer a base so that others can use their own preferences and creativity and have fun with the elements given. I could never expect everyone who sees my designs to like them exactly 'as is.'
> 
> I often receive questions from customers asking if it was "OK" to alter my designs. My answer is always "Of course you can!" I actually enjoy seeing others' takes on my original ideas. I only ask that you don't claim them as your own if they are derivatives of my work. That is only fair.
> 
> Since I am in the final stages of the painting, I am only going to show you a little hint of what I added yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some cool additional 'final touches' that I will be adding today as well. But you will just have to wait to see them. (Yes - I can be mean!) But I hope the wait will be worth it.
> 
> I also wanted to mention in today's post that Keith has added a new pattern for a set of Classic Filigree Ornaments to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to them is here: SLDK600 Classic Filigree Ornament Pattern.
> 
> It is our first of many new holiday patterns we hope to add to our site. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Today is another bright and sunny day. It seems a little cooler than the previous few days, which is much more comfortable. All in all, it has been a really nice summer.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


Sheila, Does the Crescent and star hold any particular significance to you or the painting? And, I notice that what appear to be arm bones supporting the candle platform unique thoughts. Have a productive day, please.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * Nearing the Finish on This One*
> 
> Today's post will be short. (Really!) It seems that the past couple of days, I have awaken to a lot of emails that need my attention. I have spent much of the morning working on that and I am anxious to get to finishing up my latest painting. Then on to writing the packet.
> 
> I made good progress yesterday, adding details and thinking about the finishing touches that I will add today to complete it. I am pleased with how it looks, and feel good about it in general.
> 
> I have enjoyed hearing the feedback from people regarding the piece. There have been both positive comments, as well as some things that people said they would change. Keith mentioned that he thinks things look 'too deliberate'. Another comment mentioned that she preferred it with fewer objects.
> 
> This is good.
> 
> My goal as a designer isn't just to offer designs to copy exactly, but to also evoke thought and offer a base so that others can use their own preferences and creativity and have fun with the elements given. I could never expect everyone who sees my designs to like them exactly 'as is.'
> 
> I often receive questions from customers asking if it was "OK" to alter my designs. My answer is always "Of course you can!" I actually enjoy seeing others' takes on my original ideas. I only ask that you don't claim them as your own if they are derivatives of my work. That is only fair.
> 
> Since I am in the final stages of the painting, I am only going to show you a little hint of what I added yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some cool additional 'final touches' that I will be adding today as well. But you will just have to wait to see them. (Yes - I can be mean!) But I hope the wait will be worth it.
> 
> I also wanted to mention in today's post that Keith has added a new pattern for a set of Classic Filigree Ornaments to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to them is here: SLDK600 Classic Filigree Ornament Pattern.
> 
> It is our first of many new holiday patterns we hope to add to our site. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Today is another bright and sunny day. It seems a little cooler than the previous few days, which is much more comfortable. All in all, it has been a really nice summer.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


Hi, Russell:
No - they are just symbols that I see with a lot of 'spooky' stuff. I am hoping that people see these designs as fun and not place too much significance into the 'dark' side of them. I view Halloween and spooky stuff at face value and don't tie anything deeper into it.

Yes - the handle of the candle is a skeletal arm. I believe I saw one somewhere and it stuck with me. I thought it would be kind of fun to go with the spooky tone of the plaque.

Thanks for your thoughts. I am glad you stopped by. 

Have a wonderful day yourself!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> * Nearing the Finish on This One*
> 
> Today's post will be short. (Really!) It seems that the past couple of days, I have awaken to a lot of emails that need my attention. I have spent much of the morning working on that and I am anxious to get to finishing up my latest painting. Then on to writing the packet.
> 
> I made good progress yesterday, adding details and thinking about the finishing touches that I will add today to complete it. I am pleased with how it looks, and feel good about it in general.
> 
> I have enjoyed hearing the feedback from people regarding the piece. There have been both positive comments, as well as some things that people said they would change. Keith mentioned that he thinks things look 'too deliberate'. Another comment mentioned that she preferred it with fewer objects.
> 
> This is good.
> 
> My goal as a designer isn't just to offer designs to copy exactly, but to also evoke thought and offer a base so that others can use their own preferences and creativity and have fun with the elements given. I could never expect everyone who sees my designs to like them exactly 'as is.'
> 
> I often receive questions from customers asking if it was "OK" to alter my designs. My answer is always "Of course you can!" I actually enjoy seeing others' takes on my original ideas. I only ask that you don't claim them as your own if they are derivatives of my work. That is only fair.
> 
> Since I am in the final stages of the painting, I am only going to show you a little hint of what I added yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some cool additional 'final touches' that I will be adding today as well. But you will just have to wait to see them. (Yes - I can be mean!) But I hope the wait will be worth it.
> 
> I also wanted to mention in today's post that Keith has added a new pattern for a set of Classic Filigree Ornaments to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to them is here: SLDK600 Classic Filigree Ornament Pattern.
> 
> It is our first of many new holiday patterns we hope to add to our site. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Today is another bright and sunny day. It seems a little cooler than the previous few days, which is much more comfortable. All in all, it has been a really nice summer.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


The additions to the painting look great. I like the way you have painted the liquids in the bottles. Your talent is never ending! Keith's ornaments are beautiful. I love his filigree patterns.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * Nearing the Finish on This One*
> 
> Today's post will be short. (Really!) It seems that the past couple of days, I have awaken to a lot of emails that need my attention. I have spent much of the morning working on that and I am anxious to get to finishing up my latest painting. Then on to writing the packet.
> 
> I made good progress yesterday, adding details and thinking about the finishing touches that I will add today to complete it. I am pleased with how it looks, and feel good about it in general.
> 
> I have enjoyed hearing the feedback from people regarding the piece. There have been both positive comments, as well as some things that people said they would change. Keith mentioned that he thinks things look 'too deliberate'. Another comment mentioned that she preferred it with fewer objects.
> 
> This is good.
> 
> My goal as a designer isn't just to offer designs to copy exactly, but to also evoke thought and offer a base so that others can use their own preferences and creativity and have fun with the elements given. I could never expect everyone who sees my designs to like them exactly 'as is.'
> 
> I often receive questions from customers asking if it was "OK" to alter my designs. My answer is always "Of course you can!" I actually enjoy seeing others' takes on my original ideas. I only ask that you don't claim them as your own if they are derivatives of my work. That is only fair.
> 
> Since I am in the final stages of the painting, I am only going to show you a little hint of what I added yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some cool additional 'final touches' that I will be adding today as well. But you will just have to wait to see them. (Yes - I can be mean!) But I hope the wait will be worth it.
> 
> I also wanted to mention in today's post that Keith has added a new pattern for a set of Classic Filigree Ornaments to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to them is here: SLDK600 Classic Filigree Ornament Pattern.
> 
> It is our first of many new holiday patterns we hope to add to our site. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Today is another bright and sunny day. It seems a little cooler than the previous few days, which is much more comfortable. All in all, it has been a really nice summer.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.


Thank you, Anna. For some of the glass (like the bottles and the crystal ball) I used the DecoArt Fluid Media acrylics. I also used them for some of the glazing and shading. They are wonderful because they are transparent and tone the paintings without making them look chalky. I really like these products.

I am glad you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Black Cat Society*

All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.

Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.

Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.

That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.

But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.

I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.

I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):










I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.

As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:










I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):










I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!










Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.










I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:










The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.

I am pretty happy with it overall.










I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)

The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.

Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated. 

I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.

Happy Friday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!












Well Bess likes it.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


That outline really makes the lettering pop. Looks very awesome, like all your stuff.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you both! I am glad Bess approved!  Now the task of writing the instructions is before me. There seems to be lots of interest in the pattern on the Facebook pages. That is great!

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Love the gold outline on the lettering. A really steady hand required! The finished project looks wonderful. I like all the details.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you, Anna. I am going to let them know that they can use a metallic marker if they want instead of paint. The trick is the right brush. I used a brush that I have had over 10 years. It is my favorite lining brush. 

Sheila


----------



## MLWilson

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


So much talent, Sheila. Such a gift. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you very much, Mark. I am glad you like it. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The Black Cat Society*
> 
> All of you who know me know how much I love cats. I have had cats all my life and they are always a huge part of my daily living. I also love autumn and the beautiful fall colors. the deep, rich tones are always a pleasure to paint and work with.
> 
> Last year I had an idea for a plaque for autumn/fall/Halloween. Unfortunately, it was a bit late in the season when I thought of it and I had to move on to other things. I was determined to have it done for this year.
> 
> Like many ideas that I have, it developed slowly. Rarely does a design ever just pop into my head all at once. Usually it falls into place little by little, as if the fog was lifting. More often than not I am a little surprised at the final outcome when it finally becomes reality. Many times there were so many changes that only parts of the idea remain.
> 
> That wasn't the case though with my "Black Cat Society" plaque. From the beginning, I had a pretty good idea of where I wanted the idea to head and what I wanted the final outcome to be like. I pictured a beautiful Gothic window in an stone building or castle. A lovely black cat sitting in the moonlight. A hat (of course) with some daring little mice peeking out. A crystal ball. Some potion bottles. A spooky candle. I even had a pre-concieved idea of their placement. Watching things materialize these past days has been both fun and exciting for me, and I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> But everything didn't come easy. I have had a couple of weeks of my back troubling me and I don't know if it affected my painting abilities or not, but there were several elements in this piece that I needed to do more than once. To be honest with you all - I am a little surprised that it looks as good as it does. I feel very lucky in fact that it all fell into place so well.
> 
> I took over 350 photos along the way. Today's job (and maybe tomorrow's as well) will be refining the photos and writing the instructions for the plaque. Because of the photos, that won't be too difficult a task. I am finally in the habit of snapping a picture or two each and every step of the way. This not only helps when writing the instructions, but also provides excellent visuals for the pattern packet itself. It breaks down a seemingly complex process into small, easy steps. Everybody wins.
> 
> I created the plaque using the same surface as my "Nevermore" Plaque (SLDP223 on my site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to use surfaces for more than one thing so that it is easier for me to keep up with thing. Besides - this is a nice sized plaque and I like it a lot.
> 
> As I left off yesterday, I noticed some refining to do before I continued on. I darkened up the crystal ball a bit, as I thought it looked a little too bright. That was done in several layers. I also added some highlights to the berries on the hat so they stood out a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked on the shelf items. I finished up the potion bottles and also the skull candle holder and candle. I added in a little spider and web under the shelf too. I think he looks pretty cool. (The web is in metallic pearl paint and much more subtle than it looks in the photograph):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a little mischevious bat on the upper left corner next to the window. I didn't know how it would look, but I truly love him! He even has little pearly fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I outlined the black matte lettering very carefully with metallic gold paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would look nice or distract fromt he design, but I think it came out stunning. I am really happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final results with everything together came out pretty nice.
> 
> I am pretty happy with it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already had several inquiries regarding the pattern. As I mentioned above, I will be working all day today and hopefully getting it on the site over the weekend. I will announce it on the Sheila Landry Designs Facebook page and also in my painting groups when it is ready. (Please give our page a "Like" if you haven't already. Facebook is making it harder and harder to be seen and we need all the help we can get. Comment and share often if you will to help our visibility.)
> 
> The pattern will be available both digitally (PDF) as well as print and will be filled with full color step-by-step photos, as all of my patterns are. I will also be selling the surface for it, as well as a combo kit of the pattern and surface for those interested.
> 
> Although this took a little longer than anticipated, I am really pleased with the outcome of it. I am even considering whether or not to make it into a scroll sawing pattern for my woodworking followers. Your thoughts on it if you would like it would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice weekend. It is beautiful and sunny here and there isn't a cloud in the sky. It is calling for some rain though tomorrow and throughout the weekend. We shall see.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Thank you for all the encouragement on this piece. It really helps to know that what I do is liked.
> 
> Happy Friday!


I have to agree with Bess. I like it too.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Baby Steps*

There are times when I get impatient with myself. I always have lots of plans and things that I want to do, and many times I only get a fraction of the things actually finished. If by some chance I do get close to the bottom of my list, I then feel that I didn't set my goals high enough. As you can see, I am kind of setting my self up for a 'no win' situation.

It is hard sometimes to be objective though. Especially when I am dealing with myself. As I look at the Facebook posts of all my creative friends - both woodworking and painting - I see project after project and sometimes feel inadequate and as if I am not 'keeping up'. It is a very destructive mindset.

I always do best when I 'mind my own p's and q's.' When I worry only about what I am doing and not comparing myself to everyone else. Of course it is nice to be inspired by others and see all the wonderful things they are creating, but when it begins to make us feel as if we aren't keeping up or doing enough, it can very quickly turn from inspiration to paralyzing feelings of inadequacies. And that isn't good.

As a teacher, I always preach to my students that we shouldn't compare ourselves to our neighbors, or even to me for that matter. Since I mostly teach things of an artistic nature, I think that it is more important to learn the method that is being taught, and making projects with your own unique flair added in. That is after all what makes something "artistic". Everything shouldn't be done exactly the same as the person's next to us. We each have our own style and flair that we add to our work, and as we learn and become more comfortable with the methods, we tend to meander off the line just a little bit more as our confidence in ourselves grows.

Everyone works at a different pace, as each artist has a different amount of experience, ability and looks at things in a different way. That is what makes creating so exciting. Why then do we find that we need to compare ourselves to those around us? It really isn't being fair to ourselves, and it usually does more damage than good.

The same goes with designing. I need to remind myself sometimes that we all have different goals and abilities in creating our designs. Some may look to make as many new patterns that they can in a given time. Others, like myself, are much slower in the process of teaching a pattern or creating a pattern packet. It is just the nature of the beast.

On Friday I had the goal of having my new "Black Cat Society" pattern ready and on the site by Monday. Surely I would complete it over the entire weekend. But here I sit on Monday morning and it still isn't quite there. I made good progress, but I didn't really reach my goal.

Last night when I realized that I would not finish, I began to feel crummy about myself. I was feeling kind of down and Keith asked me why. I answered that I was kind of depressed because I wanted to be finished with it and I wasn't. He said to me "But you worked on it all weekend." and at that moment it struck me - he was right. (Shhh! Don't tell him I said that!)

I DID work on the pattern all weekend, and I spent a lot of time making it a good one. There is a lot going on in the plaque and I didn't only want to list the colors that I used for the pattern, but also TEACH the process. That takes time.

I spent most of Saturday re-painting the main part of the plaque - the cat. I did this because (as you may remember from reading last week) I wound up changing the cat from the initial painting that I did. I was much happier with the results, but I wanted to be sure that I could re-create the cat in the same manner again and again - and so could my students (the ones who bought the pattern.) I thought it would be best to re-paint it one more time so I could be sure of the process and then relay it to those who purchased the plaque. So I did that and in the process took probably 100 step-by-step photos along the way. Not only does that help me remember the steps as I am writing the instructions, but it gives a visual to those who may be newer to painting and it helps them understand and successfully recreate the design.

Below is an example of some of the steps:



















When looking at things in this manner, you can see that it actually does make the process much easier. These are just five of the actual 25 photos for the cat that I will include in the pattern. Ten of those photos will focus on just the eyes, as I understand that the eyes are an integral part of the design.

Is it too much? Perhaps in some people's eyes it is. But for those who are newer to painting and who want to learn something new and expand their painting ability, I don't think it is. I think that they will appreciate these 'lessons' and not only recreate my design, but learn something in the process. That is my goal, anyway.

Over the years I have purchased hundreds, if not thousands of patterns. They range anywhere in length from a photo with a color listing and general instructions to step-by-step guides with lots of photos and explanations. Even though I am what some would consider a 'seasoned' painter, I ALWAYS appreciate the patterns that offer the full explantions and lots of photos. I just feel that I get much more out of them and even if things are done differently than I am used to, it opens me up to new methods and techniques and I learn from them. I want my own patterns to do the same for others.

In the many years that I have been designing, the most common thing I hear from newer painters or woodworkers is "I can't do that - it's too hard". In both instances, I try to explain that while some things may be more complicated than others, if broken down into palatable 'baby steps', anything is possible. Most of the time, when showing the process one small step at a time, it is far less intimidating and doesn't overwhelm even newer students. It is just a matter of looking at things differently.

I need to keep reminding myself that as well. As I look at my long list of things that I want to accomplish, I sometimes get overwhelmed. I need to remember that there are a lot of stopping points between the start and the finish and in the end, it isn't the number of new patterns or things that I accomplish, but the quality of the ones that I do. I need to stop beating myself up for not putting out the same quantity of patterns as some of my fellow designers and know in my heart that the patterns I put out are my very best effort. After all - I think I would feel a lot worse if I had a larger number of patterns that I didn't feel good about. Sometimes I forget that.

So today I will continue working on my "Black Cat Society" pattern. Over the weekend I not only recreated the cat, but I adjusted all the photos for the pattern and re-drew all the line work so it would be accurate and clean. When I looked at the results of what I DID accomplish, I felt pretty good about it.

Today I will be actually writing the process. It will be a somewhat easy task because the photos are all in order and already tell the story. It is as simple as adding words to them and laying them out in a manner that can be easily and logically followed. All in all, I think this will be a good pattern. It will be something that I will be proud to put my name on and I think that no matter what level of painter attempts it, they will be successful. That is the most important thing to me.

I appreciate in all of you indulging me with this. I hope by sharing this story and these thoughts with you, that you can apply them to some of the circumstances in your own life. Is it really important to do as much as those around you appear to be doing? Or are you putting unnecessary stress on yourself to keep up with something or someone that may not even be in the same circumstances as you are? It is something worth thinking about, I believe.

I am going to start this week with a light heart and happy soul. When it all comes down to it, we, ourselves are our own worst critics. We need to learn to treat ourselves with the kindness and consideration that we offer to others. When we do that, we are not only happier, but much more productive in the long run it seems. At least I am.

I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive week ahead. I wish you all one as well.

Happy Monday to you all!

"Remember always that you not only have the right to be an individual, you have an obligation to be one." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps*
> 
> There are times when I get impatient with myself. I always have lots of plans and things that I want to do, and many times I only get a fraction of the things actually finished. If by some chance I do get close to the bottom of my list, I then feel that I didn't set my goals high enough. As you can see, I am kind of setting my self up for a 'no win' situation.
> 
> It is hard sometimes to be objective though. Especially when I am dealing with myself. As I look at the Facebook posts of all my creative friends - both woodworking and painting - I see project after project and sometimes feel inadequate and as if I am not 'keeping up'. It is a very destructive mindset.
> 
> I always do best when I 'mind my own p's and q's.' When I worry only about what I am doing and not comparing myself to everyone else. Of course it is nice to be inspired by others and see all the wonderful things they are creating, but when it begins to make us feel as if we aren't keeping up or doing enough, it can very quickly turn from inspiration to paralyzing feelings of inadequacies. And that isn't good.
> 
> As a teacher, I always preach to my students that we shouldn't compare ourselves to our neighbors, or even to me for that matter. Since I mostly teach things of an artistic nature, I think that it is more important to learn the method that is being taught, and making projects with your own unique flair added in. That is after all what makes something "artistic". Everything shouldn't be done exactly the same as the person's next to us. We each have our own style and flair that we add to our work, and as we learn and become more comfortable with the methods, we tend to meander off the line just a little bit more as our confidence in ourselves grows.
> 
> Everyone works at a different pace, as each artist has a different amount of experience, ability and looks at things in a different way. That is what makes creating so exciting. Why then do we find that we need to compare ourselves to those around us? It really isn't being fair to ourselves, and it usually does more damage than good.
> 
> The same goes with designing. I need to remind myself sometimes that we all have different goals and abilities in creating our designs. Some may look to make as many new patterns that they can in a given time. Others, like myself, are much slower in the process of teaching a pattern or creating a pattern packet. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> On Friday I had the goal of having my new "Black Cat Society" pattern ready and on the site by Monday. Surely I would complete it over the entire weekend. But here I sit on Monday morning and it still isn't quite there. I made good progress, but I didn't really reach my goal.
> 
> Last night when I realized that I would not finish, I began to feel crummy about myself. I was feeling kind of down and Keith asked me why. I answered that I was kind of depressed because I wanted to be finished with it and I wasn't. He said to me "But you worked on it all weekend." and at that moment it struck me - he was right. (Shhh! Don't tell him I said that!)
> 
> I DID work on the pattern all weekend, and I spent a lot of time making it a good one. There is a lot going on in the plaque and I didn't only want to list the colors that I used for the pattern, but also TEACH the process. That takes time.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday re-painting the main part of the plaque - the cat. I did this because (as you may remember from reading last week) I wound up changing the cat from the initial painting that I did. I was much happier with the results, but I wanted to be sure that I could re-create the cat in the same manner again and again - and so could my students (the ones who bought the pattern.) I thought it would be best to re-paint it one more time so I could be sure of the process and then relay it to those who purchased the plaque. So I did that and in the process took probably 100 step-by-step photos along the way. Not only does that help me remember the steps as I am writing the instructions, but it gives a visual to those who may be newer to painting and it helps them understand and successfully recreate the design.
> 
> Below is an example of some of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When looking at things in this manner, you can see that it actually does make the process much easier. These are just five of the actual 25 photos for the cat that I will include in the pattern. Ten of those photos will focus on just the eyes, as I understand that the eyes are an integral part of the design.
> 
> Is it too much? Perhaps in some people's eyes it is. But for those who are newer to painting and who want to learn something new and expand their painting ability, I don't think it is. I think that they will appreciate these 'lessons' and not only recreate my design, but learn something in the process. That is my goal, anyway.
> 
> Over the years I have purchased hundreds, if not thousands of patterns. They range anywhere in length from a photo with a color listing and general instructions to step-by-step guides with lots of photos and explanations. Even though I am what some would consider a 'seasoned' painter, I ALWAYS appreciate the patterns that offer the full explantions and lots of photos. I just feel that I get much more out of them and even if things are done differently than I am used to, it opens me up to new methods and techniques and I learn from them. I want my own patterns to do the same for others.
> 
> In the many years that I have been designing, the most common thing I hear from newer painters or woodworkers is "I can't do that - it's too hard". In both instances, I try to explain that while some things may be more complicated than others, if broken down into palatable 'baby steps', anything is possible. Most of the time, when showing the process one small step at a time, it is far less intimidating and doesn't overwhelm even newer students. It is just a matter of looking at things differently.
> 
> I need to keep reminding myself that as well. As I look at my long list of things that I want to accomplish, I sometimes get overwhelmed. I need to remember that there are a lot of stopping points between the start and the finish and in the end, it isn't the number of new patterns or things that I accomplish, but the quality of the ones that I do. I need to stop beating myself up for not putting out the same quantity of patterns as some of my fellow designers and know in my heart that the patterns I put out are my very best effort. After all - I think I would feel a lot worse if I had a larger number of patterns that I didn't feel good about. Sometimes I forget that.
> 
> So today I will continue working on my "Black Cat Society" pattern. Over the weekend I not only recreated the cat, but I adjusted all the photos for the pattern and re-drew all the line work so it would be accurate and clean. When I looked at the results of what I DID accomplish, I felt pretty good about it.
> 
> Today I will be actually writing the process. It will be a somewhat easy task because the photos are all in order and already tell the story. It is as simple as adding words to them and laying them out in a manner that can be easily and logically followed. All in all, I think this will be a good pattern. It will be something that I will be proud to put my name on and I think that no matter what level of painter attempts it, they will be successful. That is the most important thing to me.
> 
> I appreciate in all of you indulging me with this. I hope by sharing this story and these thoughts with you, that you can apply them to some of the circumstances in your own life. Is it really important to do as much as those around you appear to be doing? Or are you putting unnecessary stress on yourself to keep up with something or someone that may not even be in the same circumstances as you are? It is something worth thinking about, I believe.
> 
> I am going to start this week with a light heart and happy soul. When it all comes down to it, we, ourselves are our own worst critics. We need to learn to treat ourselves with the kindness and consideration that we offer to others. When we do that, we are not only happier, but much more productive in the long run it seems. At least I am.
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive week ahead. I wish you all one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> "Remember always that you not only have the right to be an individual, you have an obligation to be one." - Eleanor Roosevelt


You are unique individual Sheila! Your lessons are beautifully detailed and easy to follow - not everyone can teach their craft. I am making custom bags at the minute for a family member and it is a slow process. I'm enjoying the process and not worrying about the deadlines


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Baby Steps*
> 
> There are times when I get impatient with myself. I always have lots of plans and things that I want to do, and many times I only get a fraction of the things actually finished. If by some chance I do get close to the bottom of my list, I then feel that I didn't set my goals high enough. As you can see, I am kind of setting my self up for a 'no win' situation.
> 
> It is hard sometimes to be objective though. Especially when I am dealing with myself. As I look at the Facebook posts of all my creative friends - both woodworking and painting - I see project after project and sometimes feel inadequate and as if I am not 'keeping up'. It is a very destructive mindset.
> 
> I always do best when I 'mind my own p's and q's.' When I worry only about what I am doing and not comparing myself to everyone else. Of course it is nice to be inspired by others and see all the wonderful things they are creating, but when it begins to make us feel as if we aren't keeping up or doing enough, it can very quickly turn from inspiration to paralyzing feelings of inadequacies. And that isn't good.
> 
> As a teacher, I always preach to my students that we shouldn't compare ourselves to our neighbors, or even to me for that matter. Since I mostly teach things of an artistic nature, I think that it is more important to learn the method that is being taught, and making projects with your own unique flair added in. That is after all what makes something "artistic". Everything shouldn't be done exactly the same as the person's next to us. We each have our own style and flair that we add to our work, and as we learn and become more comfortable with the methods, we tend to meander off the line just a little bit more as our confidence in ourselves grows.
> 
> Everyone works at a different pace, as each artist has a different amount of experience, ability and looks at things in a different way. That is what makes creating so exciting. Why then do we find that we need to compare ourselves to those around us? It really isn't being fair to ourselves, and it usually does more damage than good.
> 
> The same goes with designing. I need to remind myself sometimes that we all have different goals and abilities in creating our designs. Some may look to make as many new patterns that they can in a given time. Others, like myself, are much slower in the process of teaching a pattern or creating a pattern packet. It is just the nature of the beast.
> 
> On Friday I had the goal of having my new "Black Cat Society" pattern ready and on the site by Monday. Surely I would complete it over the entire weekend. But here I sit on Monday morning and it still isn't quite there. I made good progress, but I didn't really reach my goal.
> 
> Last night when I realized that I would not finish, I began to feel crummy about myself. I was feeling kind of down and Keith asked me why. I answered that I was kind of depressed because I wanted to be finished with it and I wasn't. He said to me "But you worked on it all weekend." and at that moment it struck me - he was right. (Shhh! Don't tell him I said that!)
> 
> I DID work on the pattern all weekend, and I spent a lot of time making it a good one. There is a lot going on in the plaque and I didn't only want to list the colors that I used for the pattern, but also TEACH the process. That takes time.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday re-painting the main part of the plaque - the cat. I did this because (as you may remember from reading last week) I wound up changing the cat from the initial painting that I did. I was much happier with the results, but I wanted to be sure that I could re-create the cat in the same manner again and again - and so could my students (the ones who bought the pattern.) I thought it would be best to re-paint it one more time so I could be sure of the process and then relay it to those who purchased the plaque. So I did that and in the process took probably 100 step-by-step photos along the way. Not only does that help me remember the steps as I am writing the instructions, but it gives a visual to those who may be newer to painting and it helps them understand and successfully recreate the design.
> 
> Below is an example of some of the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When looking at things in this manner, you can see that it actually does make the process much easier. These are just five of the actual 25 photos for the cat that I will include in the pattern. Ten of those photos will focus on just the eyes, as I understand that the eyes are an integral part of the design.
> 
> Is it too much? Perhaps in some people's eyes it is. But for those who are newer to painting and who want to learn something new and expand their painting ability, I don't think it is. I think that they will appreciate these 'lessons' and not only recreate my design, but learn something in the process. That is my goal, anyway.
> 
> Over the years I have purchased hundreds, if not thousands of patterns. They range anywhere in length from a photo with a color listing and general instructions to step-by-step guides with lots of photos and explanations. Even though I am what some would consider a 'seasoned' painter, I ALWAYS appreciate the patterns that offer the full explantions and lots of photos. I just feel that I get much more out of them and even if things are done differently than I am used to, it opens me up to new methods and techniques and I learn from them. I want my own patterns to do the same for others.
> 
> In the many years that I have been designing, the most common thing I hear from newer painters or woodworkers is "I can't do that - it's too hard". In both instances, I try to explain that while some things may be more complicated than others, if broken down into palatable 'baby steps', anything is possible. Most of the time, when showing the process one small step at a time, it is far less intimidating and doesn't overwhelm even newer students. It is just a matter of looking at things differently.
> 
> I need to keep reminding myself that as well. As I look at my long list of things that I want to accomplish, I sometimes get overwhelmed. I need to remember that there are a lot of stopping points between the start and the finish and in the end, it isn't the number of new patterns or things that I accomplish, but the quality of the ones that I do. I need to stop beating myself up for not putting out the same quantity of patterns as some of my fellow designers and know in my heart that the patterns I put out are my very best effort. After all - I think I would feel a lot worse if I had a larger number of patterns that I didn't feel good about. Sometimes I forget that.
> 
> So today I will continue working on my "Black Cat Society" pattern. Over the weekend I not only recreated the cat, but I adjusted all the photos for the pattern and re-drew all the line work so it would be accurate and clean. When I looked at the results of what I DID accomplish, I felt pretty good about it.
> 
> Today I will be actually writing the process. It will be a somewhat easy task because the photos are all in order and already tell the story. It is as simple as adding words to them and laying them out in a manner that can be easily and logically followed. All in all, I think this will be a good pattern. It will be something that I will be proud to put my name on and I think that no matter what level of painter attempts it, they will be successful. That is the most important thing to me.
> 
> I appreciate in all of you indulging me with this. I hope by sharing this story and these thoughts with you, that you can apply them to some of the circumstances in your own life. Is it really important to do as much as those around you appear to be doing? Or are you putting unnecessary stress on yourself to keep up with something or someone that may not even be in the same circumstances as you are? It is something worth thinking about, I believe.
> 
> I am going to start this week with a light heart and happy soul. When it all comes down to it, we, ourselves are our own worst critics. We need to learn to treat ourselves with the kindness and consideration that we offer to others. When we do that, we are not only happier, but much more productive in the long run it seems. At least I am.
> 
> I am looking forward to a wonderfully productive week ahead. I wish you all one as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> "Remember always that you not only have the right to be an individual, you have an obligation to be one." - Eleanor Roosevelt


Thank you Anna. I really try hard to do my best at teaching on paper. I am glad so many people appreciate the extra effort.

We are having some internet issues, so I am skipping posting this morning - the internet people are supposed to be here early. I will be back on Wednesday though.

Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*There's Hope*

Yesterday I had to skip posting. Our internet had become so spotty that it was difficult to stay online for any length of time. Over the past couple of weeks, both Keith and I noticed the problem was getting worse. The thing that got us wondering though was that much of the time it would work fine, but then it would be 'dragging' for increasing lengths of time. Sometimes hours.

It is funny how dependent we have become on the internet. Not only for our business, but for our every day communication. Even our phone is run though our computers, so when that is down, we are pretty much out of touch.

In any case, after having very little internet over the weekend, Keith decided to give them a call on Monday. Much to our surprise, they scheduled a service call for Tuesday morning. (Really - they told us it would be in the morning and didn't leave us dangling all day!) At around 9am we received a call from the tech that he would be over within an hour, as he was finishing up one more call before coming to our place.

He showed up on time and found the problem to be that an obsolete filter was installed on our physical line (out on the pole) and removed it. He then suggested we upgrade our router to their newer equipment which was a router/modem all in one. The speed would be more than twice of what we had and the cost was minimal. We decided to go for it.

He spent the next hour or so setting things up and configuring our system and we are again up and running and better than ever. It was a great experience.

Keith gave him excellent reviews and we were both impressed at the professionalism as well as the time frame in which they acted. As we all know - cable and internet companies don't have a great reputation for their in home service. I just wanted to tell the story because it was so positive.

Later in the day, I needed to go to Yarmouth to renew my driver's license. I have nightmarish memories of when I lived in suburban Chicago and had to go to the DMV, with young children in tow, and wait in lines that sometimes went out the door and around the buiding to do so. My friend Cari used to go with me and help me manage the kids, and it usually took about 3-4 hours to get through the process. It certainly left a bitter taste in my mouth regarding the DMV.

But here in Nova Scotia it is different. Yarmouth is a medium sized town, and most from the southern part of the province go there for services. When I arrived there yesterday at about 3:30 pm I took a number and as I sat down in the chair the number was called. The clerk was pleasant and knew what she was doing and I was literally walking out the door with my new license in under five minutes total. It was awesome.

They have always been great there, and the most I ever had to wait was about 20 minutes on a really busy day. When I had the complicated task of 'importing' my car from the USA when I received my "Landed Immigrant" papers, they were curtious and helpful and knowledgable and everything went smoothly. It was a pleasure to do business with them.

I am telling you these stories because historically, both the cable company (internet provider included) and the DMV have not so positive reputations with the general public. However, both of these service providers did outstanding jobs and I can honestly say I am very pleased with them. It kind of gives me 'hope'.

Several of you have noticed that I have been kind of floundering around a little bit lately. I do admit that things have been kind of getting to me. It is sometimes hard not to be overwhelmed when so many things in the world seem to be 'broken'. It is nice to see that there are still people that take pride in their work and truly try to do a good job. I think there may be more out there than we realize. But we only seem to hear of the negative situations. That is why I wanted to relay these two very positive ones.

My goal today is to finish up my "Black Cat Society" instructions. As you may imagine, it was difficult to write yesterday with all that was going on. I didn't have my computer most of the morning and had to leave by afternoon. But I am pretty determined to get things done today.

In the mean time, I notice that many of our customers are shopping "Halloween" patterns. I thought I would share some of our spooky and fun patterns with you today.

This is Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Bats ornament pattern:










It is a fun design for those who love his filigree scroll saw patterns.

And for those who enjoy doing my candle trays, one of my all time favorite tray patterns is my SLD320 Gothic Bat Candle Tray pattern:










Keith also has some great Halloween trivets. There are three designs in this one pattern (SLDK391)










And for my painters, there are lots of fun Halloween designs on my Painting Patterns page such as these SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Ornament Set:










I offer the wood pieces for most of the painting patterns I have, as well as some wood and pattern Combo Sets (Just scroll to the bottom of the page on the Painting Surfaces page.

I realize that many don't know about our Pattern Search feature. It is kind of stuck up in the upper right corner of our pages, and it may be hard to find. But it does a pretty good job of helping you find a particular type of pattern or project. When I typed in "Halloween" I got three pages of items.

It is raining and 'muggy' here today, but that is a good thing. We haven't had much rain and it is very much needed. The mornings seem to be darker already though, and the air in the morning is crisp and cool. It is hard to believe that autumn is actually coming so quickly. It seems like summer has just begun.

I wish you all a good day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *There's Hope*
> 
> Yesterday I had to skip posting. Our internet had become so spotty that it was difficult to stay online for any length of time. Over the past couple of weeks, both Keith and I noticed the problem was getting worse. The thing that got us wondering though was that much of the time it would work fine, but then it would be 'dragging' for increasing lengths of time. Sometimes hours.
> 
> It is funny how dependent we have become on the internet. Not only for our business, but for our every day communication. Even our phone is run though our computers, so when that is down, we are pretty much out of touch.
> 
> In any case, after having very little internet over the weekend, Keith decided to give them a call on Monday. Much to our surprise, they scheduled a service call for Tuesday morning. (Really - they told us it would be in the morning and didn't leave us dangling all day!) At around 9am we received a call from the tech that he would be over within an hour, as he was finishing up one more call before coming to our place.
> 
> He showed up on time and found the problem to be that an obsolete filter was installed on our physical line (out on the pole) and removed it. He then suggested we upgrade our router to their newer equipment which was a router/modem all in one. The speed would be more than twice of what we had and the cost was minimal. We decided to go for it.
> 
> He spent the next hour or so setting things up and configuring our system and we are again up and running and better than ever. It was a great experience.
> 
> Keith gave him excellent reviews and we were both impressed at the professionalism as well as the time frame in which they acted. As we all know - cable and internet companies don't have a great reputation for their in home service. I just wanted to tell the story because it was so positive.
> 
> Later in the day, I needed to go to Yarmouth to renew my driver's license. I have nightmarish memories of when I lived in suburban Chicago and had to go to the DMV, with young children in tow, and wait in lines that sometimes went out the door and around the buiding to do so. My friend Cari used to go with me and help me manage the kids, and it usually took about 3-4 hours to get through the process. It certainly left a bitter taste in my mouth regarding the DMV.
> 
> But here in Nova Scotia it is different. Yarmouth is a medium sized town, and most from the southern part of the province go there for services. When I arrived there yesterday at about 3:30 pm I took a number and as I sat down in the chair the number was called. The clerk was pleasant and knew what she was doing and I was literally walking out the door with my new license in under five minutes total. It was awesome.
> 
> They have always been great there, and the most I ever had to wait was about 20 minutes on a really busy day. When I had the complicated task of 'importing' my car from the USA when I received my "Landed Immigrant" papers, they were curtious and helpful and knowledgable and everything went smoothly. It was a pleasure to do business with them.
> 
> I am telling you these stories because historically, both the cable company (internet provider included) and the DMV have not so positive reputations with the general public. However, both of these service providers did outstanding jobs and I can honestly say I am very pleased with them. It kind of gives me 'hope'.
> 
> Several of you have noticed that I have been kind of floundering around a little bit lately. I do admit that things have been kind of getting to me. It is sometimes hard not to be overwhelmed when so many things in the world seem to be 'broken'. It is nice to see that there are still people that take pride in their work and truly try to do a good job. I think there may be more out there than we realize. But we only seem to hear of the negative situations. That is why I wanted to relay these two very positive ones.
> 
> My goal today is to finish up my "Black Cat Society" instructions. As you may imagine, it was difficult to write yesterday with all that was going on. I didn't have my computer most of the morning and had to leave by afternoon. But I am pretty determined to get things done today.
> 
> In the mean time, I notice that many of our customers are shopping "Halloween" patterns. I thought I would share some of our spooky and fun patterns with you today.
> 
> This is Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Bats ornament pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun design for those who love his filigree scroll saw patterns.
> 
> And for those who enjoy doing my candle trays, one of my all time favorite tray patterns is my SLD320 Gothic Bat Candle Tray pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has some great Halloween trivets. There are three designs in this one pattern (SLDK391)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my painters, there are lots of fun Halloween designs on my Painting Patterns page such as these SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Ornament Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer the wood pieces for most of the painting patterns I have, as well as some wood and pattern Combo Sets (Just scroll to the bottom of the page on the Painting Surfaces page.
> 
> I realize that many don't know about our Pattern Search feature. It is kind of stuck up in the upper right corner of our pages, and it may be hard to find. But it does a pretty good job of helping you find a particular type of pattern or project. When I typed in "Halloween" I got three pages of items.
> 
> It is raining and 'muggy' here today, but that is a good thing. We haven't had much rain and it is very much needed. The mornings seem to be darker already though, and the air in the morning is crisp and cool. It is hard to believe that autumn is actually coming so quickly. It seems like summer has just begun.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


Blows my mind to see how fast time is just clickin on. Sheeesh!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *There's Hope*
> 
> Yesterday I had to skip posting. Our internet had become so spotty that it was difficult to stay online for any length of time. Over the past couple of weeks, both Keith and I noticed the problem was getting worse. The thing that got us wondering though was that much of the time it would work fine, but then it would be 'dragging' for increasing lengths of time. Sometimes hours.
> 
> It is funny how dependent we have become on the internet. Not only for our business, but for our every day communication. Even our phone is run though our computers, so when that is down, we are pretty much out of touch.
> 
> In any case, after having very little internet over the weekend, Keith decided to give them a call on Monday. Much to our surprise, they scheduled a service call for Tuesday morning. (Really - they told us it would be in the morning and didn't leave us dangling all day!) At around 9am we received a call from the tech that he would be over within an hour, as he was finishing up one more call before coming to our place.
> 
> He showed up on time and found the problem to be that an obsolete filter was installed on our physical line (out on the pole) and removed it. He then suggested we upgrade our router to their newer equipment which was a router/modem all in one. The speed would be more than twice of what we had and the cost was minimal. We decided to go for it.
> 
> He spent the next hour or so setting things up and configuring our system and we are again up and running and better than ever. It was a great experience.
> 
> Keith gave him excellent reviews and we were both impressed at the professionalism as well as the time frame in which they acted. As we all know - cable and internet companies don't have a great reputation for their in home service. I just wanted to tell the story because it was so positive.
> 
> Later in the day, I needed to go to Yarmouth to renew my driver's license. I have nightmarish memories of when I lived in suburban Chicago and had to go to the DMV, with young children in tow, and wait in lines that sometimes went out the door and around the buiding to do so. My friend Cari used to go with me and help me manage the kids, and it usually took about 3-4 hours to get through the process. It certainly left a bitter taste in my mouth regarding the DMV.
> 
> But here in Nova Scotia it is different. Yarmouth is a medium sized town, and most from the southern part of the province go there for services. When I arrived there yesterday at about 3:30 pm I took a number and as I sat down in the chair the number was called. The clerk was pleasant and knew what she was doing and I was literally walking out the door with my new license in under five minutes total. It was awesome.
> 
> They have always been great there, and the most I ever had to wait was about 20 minutes on a really busy day. When I had the complicated task of 'importing' my car from the USA when I received my "Landed Immigrant" papers, they were curtious and helpful and knowledgable and everything went smoothly. It was a pleasure to do business with them.
> 
> I am telling you these stories because historically, both the cable company (internet provider included) and the DMV have not so positive reputations with the general public. However, both of these service providers did outstanding jobs and I can honestly say I am very pleased with them. It kind of gives me 'hope'.
> 
> Several of you have noticed that I have been kind of floundering around a little bit lately. I do admit that things have been kind of getting to me. It is sometimes hard not to be overwhelmed when so many things in the world seem to be 'broken'. It is nice to see that there are still people that take pride in their work and truly try to do a good job. I think there may be more out there than we realize. But we only seem to hear of the negative situations. That is why I wanted to relay these two very positive ones.
> 
> My goal today is to finish up my "Black Cat Society" instructions. As you may imagine, it was difficult to write yesterday with all that was going on. I didn't have my computer most of the morning and had to leave by afternoon. But I am pretty determined to get things done today.
> 
> In the mean time, I notice that many of our customers are shopping "Halloween" patterns. I thought I would share some of our spooky and fun patterns with you today.
> 
> This is Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Bats ornament pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun design for those who love his filigree scroll saw patterns.
> 
> And for those who enjoy doing my candle trays, one of my all time favorite tray patterns is my SLD320 Gothic Bat Candle Tray pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has some great Halloween trivets. There are three designs in this one pattern (SLDK391)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my painters, there are lots of fun Halloween designs on my Painting Patterns page such as these SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Ornament Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer the wood pieces for most of the painting patterns I have, as well as some wood and pattern Combo Sets (Just scroll to the bottom of the page on the Painting Surfaces page.
> 
> I realize that many don't know about our Pattern Search feature. It is kind of stuck up in the upper right corner of our pages, and it may be hard to find. But it does a pretty good job of helping you find a particular type of pattern or project. When I typed in "Halloween" I got three pages of items.
> 
> It is raining and 'muggy' here today, but that is a good thing. We haven't had much rain and it is very much needed. The mornings seem to be darker already though, and the air in the morning is crisp and cool. It is hard to believe that autumn is actually coming so quickly. It seems like summer has just begun.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


I know, Roger. Now when I wake up, it is still kind of dark. There is also that crisp, cool feeling of autumn in the air already. This summer sure came and passed quickly!

I hope you have a great day! Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *There's Hope*
> 
> Yesterday I had to skip posting. Our internet had become so spotty that it was difficult to stay online for any length of time. Over the past couple of weeks, both Keith and I noticed the problem was getting worse. The thing that got us wondering though was that much of the time it would work fine, but then it would be 'dragging' for increasing lengths of time. Sometimes hours.
> 
> It is funny how dependent we have become on the internet. Not only for our business, but for our every day communication. Even our phone is run though our computers, so when that is down, we are pretty much out of touch.
> 
> In any case, after having very little internet over the weekend, Keith decided to give them a call on Monday. Much to our surprise, they scheduled a service call for Tuesday morning. (Really - they told us it would be in the morning and didn't leave us dangling all day!) At around 9am we received a call from the tech that he would be over within an hour, as he was finishing up one more call before coming to our place.
> 
> He showed up on time and found the problem to be that an obsolete filter was installed on our physical line (out on the pole) and removed it. He then suggested we upgrade our router to their newer equipment which was a router/modem all in one. The speed would be more than twice of what we had and the cost was minimal. We decided to go for it.
> 
> He spent the next hour or so setting things up and configuring our system and we are again up and running and better than ever. It was a great experience.
> 
> Keith gave him excellent reviews and we were both impressed at the professionalism as well as the time frame in which they acted. As we all know - cable and internet companies don't have a great reputation for their in home service. I just wanted to tell the story because it was so positive.
> 
> Later in the day, I needed to go to Yarmouth to renew my driver's license. I have nightmarish memories of when I lived in suburban Chicago and had to go to the DMV, with young children in tow, and wait in lines that sometimes went out the door and around the buiding to do so. My friend Cari used to go with me and help me manage the kids, and it usually took about 3-4 hours to get through the process. It certainly left a bitter taste in my mouth regarding the DMV.
> 
> But here in Nova Scotia it is different. Yarmouth is a medium sized town, and most from the southern part of the province go there for services. When I arrived there yesterday at about 3:30 pm I took a number and as I sat down in the chair the number was called. The clerk was pleasant and knew what she was doing and I was literally walking out the door with my new license in under five minutes total. It was awesome.
> 
> They have always been great there, and the most I ever had to wait was about 20 minutes on a really busy day. When I had the complicated task of 'importing' my car from the USA when I received my "Landed Immigrant" papers, they were curtious and helpful and knowledgable and everything went smoothly. It was a pleasure to do business with them.
> 
> I am telling you these stories because historically, both the cable company (internet provider included) and the DMV have not so positive reputations with the general public. However, both of these service providers did outstanding jobs and I can honestly say I am very pleased with them. It kind of gives me 'hope'.
> 
> Several of you have noticed that I have been kind of floundering around a little bit lately. I do admit that things have been kind of getting to me. It is sometimes hard not to be overwhelmed when so many things in the world seem to be 'broken'. It is nice to see that there are still people that take pride in their work and truly try to do a good job. I think there may be more out there than we realize. But we only seem to hear of the negative situations. That is why I wanted to relay these two very positive ones.
> 
> My goal today is to finish up my "Black Cat Society" instructions. As you may imagine, it was difficult to write yesterday with all that was going on. I didn't have my computer most of the morning and had to leave by afternoon. But I am pretty determined to get things done today.
> 
> In the mean time, I notice that many of our customers are shopping "Halloween" patterns. I thought I would share some of our spooky and fun patterns with you today.
> 
> This is Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Bats ornament pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun design for those who love his filigree scroll saw patterns.
> 
> And for those who enjoy doing my candle trays, one of my all time favorite tray patterns is my SLD320 Gothic Bat Candle Tray pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has some great Halloween trivets. There are three designs in this one pattern (SLDK391)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my painters, there are lots of fun Halloween designs on my Painting Patterns page such as these SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Ornament Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer the wood pieces for most of the painting patterns I have, as well as some wood and pattern Combo Sets (Just scroll to the bottom of the page on the Painting Surfaces page.
> 
> I realize that many don't know about our Pattern Search feature. It is kind of stuck up in the upper right corner of our pages, and it may be hard to find. But it does a pretty good job of helping you find a particular type of pattern or project. When I typed in "Halloween" I got three pages of items.
> 
> It is raining and 'muggy' here today, but that is a good thing. We haven't had much rain and it is very much needed. The mornings seem to be darker already though, and the air in the morning is crisp and cool. It is hard to believe that autumn is actually coming so quickly. It seems like summer has just begun.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


Internet, arrrrgh!

We have a home network of two pc's (one windows 7, one linux) and our on demand tv. This was run using 'home plugs', which plug into the house mains supply and send network traffic over it ( so no lan cables all over the place). Fine until our landlord's network (which they presumably decided to do the same thing with) decided to kidnap and run ours and forced us to use their (slower) internet connection. I have now cabled up the two pc's directly to the router (unsightly cable along the skirting board and around the doors) and need to do the tv as well, but ran out of cable clips. So pc's are good (running on our internet connection) but no 'catch up' tv for the moment.

You try but it seems no good deed goes unpunished in this world.

ps The designs are really good. The Gothic bat being particularly delicate.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *There's Hope*
> 
> Yesterday I had to skip posting. Our internet had become so spotty that it was difficult to stay online for any length of time. Over the past couple of weeks, both Keith and I noticed the problem was getting worse. The thing that got us wondering though was that much of the time it would work fine, but then it would be 'dragging' for increasing lengths of time. Sometimes hours.
> 
> It is funny how dependent we have become on the internet. Not only for our business, but for our every day communication. Even our phone is run though our computers, so when that is down, we are pretty much out of touch.
> 
> In any case, after having very little internet over the weekend, Keith decided to give them a call on Monday. Much to our surprise, they scheduled a service call for Tuesday morning. (Really - they told us it would be in the morning and didn't leave us dangling all day!) At around 9am we received a call from the tech that he would be over within an hour, as he was finishing up one more call before coming to our place.
> 
> He showed up on time and found the problem to be that an obsolete filter was installed on our physical line (out on the pole) and removed it. He then suggested we upgrade our router to their newer equipment which was a router/modem all in one. The speed would be more than twice of what we had and the cost was minimal. We decided to go for it.
> 
> He spent the next hour or so setting things up and configuring our system and we are again up and running and better than ever. It was a great experience.
> 
> Keith gave him excellent reviews and we were both impressed at the professionalism as well as the time frame in which they acted. As we all know - cable and internet companies don't have a great reputation for their in home service. I just wanted to tell the story because it was so positive.
> 
> Later in the day, I needed to go to Yarmouth to renew my driver's license. I have nightmarish memories of when I lived in suburban Chicago and had to go to the DMV, with young children in tow, and wait in lines that sometimes went out the door and around the buiding to do so. My friend Cari used to go with me and help me manage the kids, and it usually took about 3-4 hours to get through the process. It certainly left a bitter taste in my mouth regarding the DMV.
> 
> But here in Nova Scotia it is different. Yarmouth is a medium sized town, and most from the southern part of the province go there for services. When I arrived there yesterday at about 3:30 pm I took a number and as I sat down in the chair the number was called. The clerk was pleasant and knew what she was doing and I was literally walking out the door with my new license in under five minutes total. It was awesome.
> 
> They have always been great there, and the most I ever had to wait was about 20 minutes on a really busy day. When I had the complicated task of 'importing' my car from the USA when I received my "Landed Immigrant" papers, they were curtious and helpful and knowledgable and everything went smoothly. It was a pleasure to do business with them.
> 
> I am telling you these stories because historically, both the cable company (internet provider included) and the DMV have not so positive reputations with the general public. However, both of these service providers did outstanding jobs and I can honestly say I am very pleased with them. It kind of gives me 'hope'.
> 
> Several of you have noticed that I have been kind of floundering around a little bit lately. I do admit that things have been kind of getting to me. It is sometimes hard not to be overwhelmed when so many things in the world seem to be 'broken'. It is nice to see that there are still people that take pride in their work and truly try to do a good job. I think there may be more out there than we realize. But we only seem to hear of the negative situations. That is why I wanted to relay these two very positive ones.
> 
> My goal today is to finish up my "Black Cat Society" instructions. As you may imagine, it was difficult to write yesterday with all that was going on. I didn't have my computer most of the morning and had to leave by afternoon. But I am pretty determined to get things done today.
> 
> In the mean time, I notice that many of our customers are shopping "Halloween" patterns. I thought I would share some of our spooky and fun patterns with you today.
> 
> This is Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Bats ornament pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun design for those who love his filigree scroll saw patterns.
> 
> And for those who enjoy doing my candle trays, one of my all time favorite tray patterns is my SLD320 Gothic Bat Candle Tray pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has some great Halloween trivets. There are three designs in this one pattern (SLDK391)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my painters, there are lots of fun Halloween designs on my Painting Patterns page such as these SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Ornament Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer the wood pieces for most of the painting patterns I have, as well as some wood and pattern Combo Sets (Just scroll to the bottom of the page on the Painting Surfaces page.
> 
> I realize that many don't know about our Pattern Search feature. It is kind of stuck up in the upper right corner of our pages, and it may be hard to find. But it does a pretty good job of helping you find a particular type of pattern or project. When I typed in "Halloween" I got three pages of items.
> 
> It is raining and 'muggy' here today, but that is a good thing. We haven't had much rain and it is very much needed. The mornings seem to be darker already though, and the air in the morning is crisp and cool. It is hard to believe that autumn is actually coming so quickly. It seems like summer has just begun.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


Isn't it great when things go right? I have found that it pays to compliment people as too often they only hear the negative, of course I also do negative if it is deserved.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *There's Hope*
> 
> Yesterday I had to skip posting. Our internet had become so spotty that it was difficult to stay online for any length of time. Over the past couple of weeks, both Keith and I noticed the problem was getting worse. The thing that got us wondering though was that much of the time it would work fine, but then it would be 'dragging' for increasing lengths of time. Sometimes hours.
> 
> It is funny how dependent we have become on the internet. Not only for our business, but for our every day communication. Even our phone is run though our computers, so when that is down, we are pretty much out of touch.
> 
> In any case, after having very little internet over the weekend, Keith decided to give them a call on Monday. Much to our surprise, they scheduled a service call for Tuesday morning. (Really - they told us it would be in the morning and didn't leave us dangling all day!) At around 9am we received a call from the tech that he would be over within an hour, as he was finishing up one more call before coming to our place.
> 
> He showed up on time and found the problem to be that an obsolete filter was installed on our physical line (out on the pole) and removed it. He then suggested we upgrade our router to their newer equipment which was a router/modem all in one. The speed would be more than twice of what we had and the cost was minimal. We decided to go for it.
> 
> He spent the next hour or so setting things up and configuring our system and we are again up and running and better than ever. It was a great experience.
> 
> Keith gave him excellent reviews and we were both impressed at the professionalism as well as the time frame in which they acted. As we all know - cable and internet companies don't have a great reputation for their in home service. I just wanted to tell the story because it was so positive.
> 
> Later in the day, I needed to go to Yarmouth to renew my driver's license. I have nightmarish memories of when I lived in suburban Chicago and had to go to the DMV, with young children in tow, and wait in lines that sometimes went out the door and around the buiding to do so. My friend Cari used to go with me and help me manage the kids, and it usually took about 3-4 hours to get through the process. It certainly left a bitter taste in my mouth regarding the DMV.
> 
> But here in Nova Scotia it is different. Yarmouth is a medium sized town, and most from the southern part of the province go there for services. When I arrived there yesterday at about 3:30 pm I took a number and as I sat down in the chair the number was called. The clerk was pleasant and knew what she was doing and I was literally walking out the door with my new license in under five minutes total. It was awesome.
> 
> They have always been great there, and the most I ever had to wait was about 20 minutes on a really busy day. When I had the complicated task of 'importing' my car from the USA when I received my "Landed Immigrant" papers, they were curtious and helpful and knowledgable and everything went smoothly. It was a pleasure to do business with them.
> 
> I am telling you these stories because historically, both the cable company (internet provider included) and the DMV have not so positive reputations with the general public. However, both of these service providers did outstanding jobs and I can honestly say I am very pleased with them. It kind of gives me 'hope'.
> 
> Several of you have noticed that I have been kind of floundering around a little bit lately. I do admit that things have been kind of getting to me. It is sometimes hard not to be overwhelmed when so many things in the world seem to be 'broken'. It is nice to see that there are still people that take pride in their work and truly try to do a good job. I think there may be more out there than we realize. But we only seem to hear of the negative situations. That is why I wanted to relay these two very positive ones.
> 
> My goal today is to finish up my "Black Cat Society" instructions. As you may imagine, it was difficult to write yesterday with all that was going on. I didn't have my computer most of the morning and had to leave by afternoon. But I am pretty determined to get things done today.
> 
> In the mean time, I notice that many of our customers are shopping "Halloween" patterns. I thought I would share some of our spooky and fun patterns with you today.
> 
> This is Keith's SLDK339 - 10 Gothic Bats ornament pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun design for those who love his filigree scroll saw patterns.
> 
> And for those who enjoy doing my candle trays, one of my all time favorite tray patterns is my SLD320 Gothic Bat Candle Tray pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith also has some great Halloween trivets. There are three designs in this one pattern (SLDK391)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my painters, there are lots of fun Halloween designs on my Painting Patterns page such as these SLDP217 Spooky Halloween Ornament Set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer the wood pieces for most of the painting patterns I have, as well as some wood and pattern Combo Sets (Just scroll to the bottom of the page on the Painting Surfaces page.
> 
> I realize that many don't know about our Pattern Search feature. It is kind of stuck up in the upper right corner of our pages, and it may be hard to find. But it does a pretty good job of helping you find a particular type of pattern or project. When I typed in "Halloween" I got three pages of items.
> 
> It is raining and 'muggy' here today, but that is a good thing. We haven't had much rain and it is very much needed. The mornings seem to be darker already though, and the air in the morning is crisp and cool. It is hard to believe that autumn is actually coming so quickly. It seems like summer has just begun.
> 
> I wish you all a good day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


Good morning!

Our two computers are physically connected to the boxes, Martyn, but the network between them is wireless. Keith is meticulous about keeping the wires neat, no matter how many there are. It is funny - for all the 'wireless' peripherals we have, we still have the propensity for a mass of wires. I shall take photos of how everything looks and show them. We do have two lines running under our rug (for Keith's monitor and mouse - he has bad luck with wireless mice - they just don't want to work for him. :/

It is a constant battle to keep things neat, but we do our best. The Internet guy mentioned at least three times how 'cool' our setup was. I am sure he sees many messes.

Yes - I thought these two things were worth mentioning. Perhaps they are small in the big picture of life, but with all the chaos and bad service of the world, it is nice to have SOME people do decent jobs and actually care about their work. I suppose it is somewhat sad that it stands out so much, but I will take it.

I am glad you like the design. I am kind of happy with it myself. I hope it does well and that others enjoy it.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Numbers*

With the summer months here, it seems we are running just a bit slower. I know I am. I don't know if it was because of the back issues or if is attributed to some things that have been on my mind. We all go through highs and lows though, and for the most part, things are still moving in a forward direction - just slower.

The only thing that seems to be moving quickly is "time". It is hard for me to believe that it is the middle of August already. It seems that summer has just started and it is already beginning to feel like autumn. Maybe it was due to our long, snowy winter that seemed to last much longer than usual. Maybe it feels that way because I didn't have my car back until the first week in July. It has only been a few weeks, and I am already thinking about having to take it back in and store it again. That's kind of sad.

Another thing that probably played a part in things is that I have tackled some big projects this year. Instead of having a larger number of small projects, it seems that I am at a time in my creative life that I have the urge to tackle things that are a bit more involved. My Haunted Carousel project took over two months to complete. There have been other milestones as well, such as my "Layla" tiger painting project, that had me reaching deep inside to teach something that I never thought I would be able to teach. These are all good things.

I always believe that 'quality' is more important that 'quantity' when designing is concerned. But even though that is the case, it is sometimes difficult for me to follow my own beliefs, as designing for a living sometimes requires a bit more. While I absolutely loved the Carousel project, if I only did things of that scope and difficulty it would severely limit my audience and customer base and I doubt that I would be able to survive as a designer. So it is a constant juggling act of choosing not only what media to design in, but also the level of difficulty. But either way it keeps things interesting and fun.

Last night I finished up my SLDP237 Black Cat Society painting pattern. I pretty much worked on it all day and finished up about 8pm. It came out to be 34 pages long and has 94 step-by-step color photos in it. Those numbers surprised even me.

One would think that a pattern of that size would be very complicated. That the project would be difficult to do. But when I look at the finished pattern, I realize that because of the number of pages and photos included, quite the contrary is true. The size and number of photos actually makes creating the project 'easy' and attainable for just about anyone. No kidding.

Numbers can be deceiving. Being someone who considers herself somewhat 'artistic', I am not always a fan of numbers for many reasons. One of them in particular is that they tend to slant our view of something - and not always in a fair and accurate manner. But I realize that numbers are necessary for creating benchmarks, if you will. Points of reference that we can judge and grade things on and compare them. But more often than not we may find that when we only consider things by numbers, we are not really seeing a true and accurate portrayal.

Bigger numbers doesn't always mean that things are more difficult. Sometimes it can mean the opposite.

Take a blueberry pie. If we were to cut it into two pieces, it would probably be difficult for one to eat. (Maybe not some of us, but we won't go there!) However, if we were to divide it into eight pieces, the pieces would be smaller and much more palatable for the average person. Maybe they would eat more than one piece, but they could easily stop at two or three, etc. The point is that by breaking it down into smaller pieces, it gives a bit more control over things.

It brings us back to the idea of 'Baby Steps.'

As a teacher, I believe that most of us can do most things if we are given the opportunity and taught properly. My experience in teaching others is that when someone is learning something new, it is very easy to get overwhelmed. People tend to look from point "a" to point "z" without really considering the 24 steps in between. And that can be terrifying and stop them in their tracks.

So when I teach, I tend to like to break things down into very small 'bites' if you will. (Again - baby steps). I ask my students "Can you go from step 'a' to step 'b'? (Usually they answer affirmatively.) Then I ask "Can you go from step 'b' to step 'c'?" ("YES!" again. And so on) And before you know it, we are on a journey together of learning at a comfortable and reasonable pace. It works more often than not. If one stumbles along the way, it is also much easier to back track and correct things. They usually haven't advanced too far before they realize the error and psychologically, it is much less difficult to fix than if they had made great strides and had to take a huge step back. It is easier all around.

Is 94 photos excessive for a pattern? I really don't think so. There are as many photos as I feel necessary to show each step of the process. There are eight main elements in this painting and each one deserves the attention I gave it. I still maintain that even a newer painter can complete my designs without much difficulty. That is and will always be my goal. I always say that I would rather offer too much information than err on the side of not having enough. One can always skip over what they already know.

Here is a snapshot of the pattern:










The text and instructions are nicely broken up and very easy to follow. It is an easy read. Hopefully the photos help clarify things for even the newest painter. That's my goal anyway.

I am so glad that I live in a time when digital photography and files are available. I would never be able to do this if I had to use film, or go to get the photos processed. I started with nearly 500 raw photos for this pattern and pared them down to "just" 94. As I look at the pattern, I am very pleased with the outcome and I am no longer worrying about how long it took to create. It is something that I am proud to put my name on and I know it is my best work. That is all that matters.

I need to remind myself of today's post the next time I get down on myself for not producing things quickly enough. I know it is silly, but I still do that from time to time. But it is days like this when I am reminded that I am on the right track. I want my reputation to be one of excellence. The only way I can achieve that is by doing my best. Every day.

Keith also has added a new pattern to the site. This one is a wonderful set of plaques for Christmas.










It is his SLDK604 Merry Christmas, Season's Greetings and Happy Holidays plaque pattern set. They are available as a set of three, or individually.

We will both be adding more holiday projects soon, and we are doing a site update today. Watch your email for our newsletter that we will be sending out later today. I will also have the Black Cat Society painting pattern and surface (as well as Combo kit) up on the site later today. Many have already inquired about it.

It is another overcast and foggy morning here, but the weather is supposed to be clearing for a couple of days. Summer isn't over yet, and hopefully we can still take advantage of some of the nice days and enjoy them.

I wish you all a great day today. Come stop by our Facebook page at Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art and give us some 'likes'. They seem to be limiting our visibility more and more and the 'likes' and comments really help us reach more people.

Have a happy Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Numbers*
> 
> With the summer months here, it seems we are running just a bit slower. I know I am. I don't know if it was because of the back issues or if is attributed to some things that have been on my mind. We all go through highs and lows though, and for the most part, things are still moving in a forward direction - just slower.
> 
> The only thing that seems to be moving quickly is "time". It is hard for me to believe that it is the middle of August already. It seems that summer has just started and it is already beginning to feel like autumn. Maybe it was due to our long, snowy winter that seemed to last much longer than usual. Maybe it feels that way because I didn't have my car back until the first week in July. It has only been a few weeks, and I am already thinking about having to take it back in and store it again. That's kind of sad.
> 
> Another thing that probably played a part in things is that I have tackled some big projects this year. Instead of having a larger number of small projects, it seems that I am at a time in my creative life that I have the urge to tackle things that are a bit more involved. My Haunted Carousel project took over two months to complete. There have been other milestones as well, such as my "Layla" tiger painting project, that had me reaching deep inside to teach something that I never thought I would be able to teach. These are all good things.
> 
> I always believe that 'quality' is more important that 'quantity' when designing is concerned. But even though that is the case, it is sometimes difficult for me to follow my own beliefs, as designing for a living sometimes requires a bit more. While I absolutely loved the Carousel project, if I only did things of that scope and difficulty it would severely limit my audience and customer base and I doubt that I would be able to survive as a designer. So it is a constant juggling act of choosing not only what media to design in, but also the level of difficulty. But either way it keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> Last night I finished up my SLDP237 Black Cat Society painting pattern. I pretty much worked on it all day and finished up about 8pm. It came out to be 34 pages long and has 94 step-by-step color photos in it. Those numbers surprised even me.
> 
> One would think that a pattern of that size would be very complicated. That the project would be difficult to do. But when I look at the finished pattern, I realize that because of the number of pages and photos included, quite the contrary is true. The size and number of photos actually makes creating the project 'easy' and attainable for just about anyone. No kidding.
> 
> Numbers can be deceiving. Being someone who considers herself somewhat 'artistic', I am not always a fan of numbers for many reasons. One of them in particular is that they tend to slant our view of something - and not always in a fair and accurate manner. But I realize that numbers are necessary for creating benchmarks, if you will. Points of reference that we can judge and grade things on and compare them. But more often than not we may find that when we only consider things by numbers, we are not really seeing a true and accurate portrayal.
> 
> Bigger numbers doesn't always mean that things are more difficult. Sometimes it can mean the opposite.
> 
> Take a blueberry pie. If we were to cut it into two pieces, it would probably be difficult for one to eat. (Maybe not some of us, but we won't go there!) However, if we were to divide it into eight pieces, the pieces would be smaller and much more palatable for the average person. Maybe they would eat more than one piece, but they could easily stop at two or three, etc. The point is that by breaking it down into smaller pieces, it gives a bit more control over things.
> 
> It brings us back to the idea of 'Baby Steps.'
> 
> As a teacher, I believe that most of us can do most things if we are given the opportunity and taught properly. My experience in teaching others is that when someone is learning something new, it is very easy to get overwhelmed. People tend to look from point "a" to point "z" without really considering the 24 steps in between. And that can be terrifying and stop them in their tracks.
> 
> So when I teach, I tend to like to break things down into very small 'bites' if you will. (Again - baby steps). I ask my students "Can you go from step 'a' to step 'b'? (Usually they answer affirmatively.) Then I ask "Can you go from step 'b' to step 'c'?" ("YES!" again. And so on) And before you know it, we are on a journey together of learning at a comfortable and reasonable pace. It works more often than not. If one stumbles along the way, it is also much easier to back track and correct things. They usually haven't advanced too far before they realize the error and psychologically, it is much less difficult to fix than if they had made great strides and had to take a huge step back. It is easier all around.
> 
> Is 94 photos excessive for a pattern? I really don't think so. There are as many photos as I feel necessary to show each step of the process. There are eight main elements in this painting and each one deserves the attention I gave it. I still maintain that even a newer painter can complete my designs without much difficulty. That is and will always be my goal. I always say that I would rather offer too much information than err on the side of not having enough. One can always skip over what they already know.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The text and instructions are nicely broken up and very easy to follow. It is an easy read. Hopefully the photos help clarify things for even the newest painter. That's my goal anyway.
> 
> I am so glad that I live in a time when digital photography and files are available. I would never be able to do this if I had to use film, or go to get the photos processed. I started with nearly 500 raw photos for this pattern and pared them down to "just" 94. As I look at the pattern, I am very pleased with the outcome and I am no longer worrying about how long it took to create. It is something that I am proud to put my name on and I know it is my best work. That is all that matters.
> 
> I need to remind myself of today's post the next time I get down on myself for not producing things quickly enough. I know it is silly, but I still do that from time to time. But it is days like this when I am reminded that I am on the right track. I want my reputation to be one of excellence. The only way I can achieve that is by doing my best. Every day.
> 
> Keith also has added a new pattern to the site. This one is a wonderful set of plaques for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is his SLDK604 Merry Christmas, Season's Greetings and Happy Holidays plaque pattern set. They are available as a set of three, or individually.
> 
> We will both be adding more holiday projects soon, and we are doing a site update today. Watch your email for our newsletter that we will be sending out later today. I will also have the Black Cat Society painting pattern and surface (as well as Combo kit) up on the site later today. Many have already inquired about it.
> 
> It is another overcast and foggy morning here, but the weather is supposed to be clearing for a couple of days. Summer isn't over yet, and hopefully we can still take advantage of some of the nice days and enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Come stop by our Facebook page at Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art and give us some 'likes'. They seem to be limiting our visibility more and more and the 'likes' and comments really help us reach more people.
> 
> Have a happy Thursday!


Your patterns and detail is what makes customers keep coming back. I know that when I paint your Layla pattern over the winter I will have no problem because of the great photos and your attention to detail. And the digital age helps! 
I feel like I'm working very slowly at the minute on the bags I'm making - and it doesn't help that that my sewing area is in the living room and it looks like a tornado hit it right now  I'll be finished by the end of this week and it all will back to being organized again. 
Keith's plaques are great. He always does a wonderful job on them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Numbers*
> 
> With the summer months here, it seems we are running just a bit slower. I know I am. I don't know if it was because of the back issues or if is attributed to some things that have been on my mind. We all go through highs and lows though, and for the most part, things are still moving in a forward direction - just slower.
> 
> The only thing that seems to be moving quickly is "time". It is hard for me to believe that it is the middle of August already. It seems that summer has just started and it is already beginning to feel like autumn. Maybe it was due to our long, snowy winter that seemed to last much longer than usual. Maybe it feels that way because I didn't have my car back until the first week in July. It has only been a few weeks, and I am already thinking about having to take it back in and store it again. That's kind of sad.
> 
> Another thing that probably played a part in things is that I have tackled some big projects this year. Instead of having a larger number of small projects, it seems that I am at a time in my creative life that I have the urge to tackle things that are a bit more involved. My Haunted Carousel project took over two months to complete. There have been other milestones as well, such as my "Layla" tiger painting project, that had me reaching deep inside to teach something that I never thought I would be able to teach. These are all good things.
> 
> I always believe that 'quality' is more important that 'quantity' when designing is concerned. But even though that is the case, it is sometimes difficult for me to follow my own beliefs, as designing for a living sometimes requires a bit more. While I absolutely loved the Carousel project, if I only did things of that scope and difficulty it would severely limit my audience and customer base and I doubt that I would be able to survive as a designer. So it is a constant juggling act of choosing not only what media to design in, but also the level of difficulty. But either way it keeps things interesting and fun.
> 
> Last night I finished up my SLDP237 Black Cat Society painting pattern. I pretty much worked on it all day and finished up about 8pm. It came out to be 34 pages long and has 94 step-by-step color photos in it. Those numbers surprised even me.
> 
> One would think that a pattern of that size would be very complicated. That the project would be difficult to do. But when I look at the finished pattern, I realize that because of the number of pages and photos included, quite the contrary is true. The size and number of photos actually makes creating the project 'easy' and attainable for just about anyone. No kidding.
> 
> Numbers can be deceiving. Being someone who considers herself somewhat 'artistic', I am not always a fan of numbers for many reasons. One of them in particular is that they tend to slant our view of something - and not always in a fair and accurate manner. But I realize that numbers are necessary for creating benchmarks, if you will. Points of reference that we can judge and grade things on and compare them. But more often than not we may find that when we only consider things by numbers, we are not really seeing a true and accurate portrayal.
> 
> Bigger numbers doesn't always mean that things are more difficult. Sometimes it can mean the opposite.
> 
> Take a blueberry pie. If we were to cut it into two pieces, it would probably be difficult for one to eat. (Maybe not some of us, but we won't go there!) However, if we were to divide it into eight pieces, the pieces would be smaller and much more palatable for the average person. Maybe they would eat more than one piece, but they could easily stop at two or three, etc. The point is that by breaking it down into smaller pieces, it gives a bit more control over things.
> 
> It brings us back to the idea of 'Baby Steps.'
> 
> As a teacher, I believe that most of us can do most things if we are given the opportunity and taught properly. My experience in teaching others is that when someone is learning something new, it is very easy to get overwhelmed. People tend to look from point "a" to point "z" without really considering the 24 steps in between. And that can be terrifying and stop them in their tracks.
> 
> So when I teach, I tend to like to break things down into very small 'bites' if you will. (Again - baby steps). I ask my students "Can you go from step 'a' to step 'b'? (Usually they answer affirmatively.) Then I ask "Can you go from step 'b' to step 'c'?" ("YES!" again. And so on) And before you know it, we are on a journey together of learning at a comfortable and reasonable pace. It works more often than not. If one stumbles along the way, it is also much easier to back track and correct things. They usually haven't advanced too far before they realize the error and psychologically, it is much less difficult to fix than if they had made great strides and had to take a huge step back. It is easier all around.
> 
> Is 94 photos excessive for a pattern? I really don't think so. There are as many photos as I feel necessary to show each step of the process. There are eight main elements in this painting and each one deserves the attention I gave it. I still maintain that even a newer painter can complete my designs without much difficulty. That is and will always be my goal. I always say that I would rather offer too much information than err on the side of not having enough. One can always skip over what they already know.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The text and instructions are nicely broken up and very easy to follow. It is an easy read. Hopefully the photos help clarify things for even the newest painter. That's my goal anyway.
> 
> I am so glad that I live in a time when digital photography and files are available. I would never be able to do this if I had to use film, or go to get the photos processed. I started with nearly 500 raw photos for this pattern and pared them down to "just" 94. As I look at the pattern, I am very pleased with the outcome and I am no longer worrying about how long it took to create. It is something that I am proud to put my name on and I know it is my best work. That is all that matters.
> 
> I need to remind myself of today's post the next time I get down on myself for not producing things quickly enough. I know it is silly, but I still do that from time to time. But it is days like this when I am reminded that I am on the right track. I want my reputation to be one of excellence. The only way I can achieve that is by doing my best. Every day.
> 
> Keith also has added a new pattern to the site. This one is a wonderful set of plaques for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is his SLDK604 Merry Christmas, Season's Greetings and Happy Holidays plaque pattern set. They are available as a set of three, or individually.
> 
> We will both be adding more holiday projects soon, and we are doing a site update today. Watch your email for our newsletter that we will be sending out later today. I will also have the Black Cat Society painting pattern and surface (as well as Combo kit) up on the site later today. Many have already inquired about it.
> 
> It is another overcast and foggy morning here, but the weather is supposed to be clearing for a couple of days. Summer isn't over yet, and hopefully we can still take advantage of some of the nice days and enjoy them.
> 
> I wish you all a great day today. Come stop by our Facebook page at Sheila Landry Designs Scroll Saw Art and give us some 'likes'. They seem to be limiting our visibility more and more and the 'likes' and comments really help us reach more people.
> 
> Have a happy Thursday!


Thank you as always, Anna! You always are such a wonderful support. I am just glad that the work I put in to my patterns is appreciated! (((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Another Day in Paradise*

On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.

We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.

We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.










In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.

Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.

We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.

One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:










(You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )

Five Islands was just beautiful!










There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:










We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life! 

The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!










We had no intention of doing so!

A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:










I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.

We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.










There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)










It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.

Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.

I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Happy Birthday. It looks like you got a fantastic present.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Kepy! It was a wonderful couple of wonderful days. We sometimes forget how beautiful our own back yards can be. It was really nice to get away. 

Take care and have a great week, Sheila


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


happy birthday sheila

like tennessee ford sang

'another day older
and deeper in scrolling ….'


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you Kepy! It was a wonderful couple of wonderful days. We sometimes forget how beautiful our own back yards can be. It was really nice to get away. 

Take care and have a great week, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you so much David!  I look forward to anothe rgreat one ahead. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Happy Happy B-Day Sheila. Looks like you had an awesome time


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Roger! It was a really nice time. 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Belated happy birthday, Sheila! Sounds like you and Keith had a wonderful time. Here's to another year of happiness!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you so much, Candy. I was really in need of a break. I don't know why. But getting away was good.  Glad to be back though and I now feel excited again about work.

Have a great week!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Sheila! What a great way to celebrate your birthday - happy birthday! I remember that area of New Minas Basin and the lighthouses along the way. That one just before Parrsboro was very interesting and I loved the area. We got lots of photos but it was windy and cloudy the day we were there. Glad you got some great weather to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> On Friday we took a bit of an unplanned trip for the weekend. I say "a bit" because we knew we wanted to plan a getaway, but we didn't really know exactly where we were heading or for how long. Sometimes those are the best types of vacations.
> 
> We didn't really make the decision until Thursday, and then we finished up our site update and got things ready to head out. Fortunately, we have our dear friend and neighbor Lee who looks in on our kitties when we go away like this. We can leave knowing he takes good care of them and 'visits' for a bit so they aren't so lonely.
> 
> We headed out Friday morning, knowing we were going to drive along the northern coast of the New Minas basin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do this, we had to reach where the number four is on this map and follow th path up and around. It took several hours to get there.
> 
> Along the way, we stopped at a local post office to mail off our orders for the day. It was a small, rural post office that was run out of someone's home. While there, we met a beautiful silvery-grey long haired cat named "Gus" who spent the whole time we were there on the counter purring and rubbing against me while I was getting things ready. I wish I had thought to run to the car for my camera to take a photo of him. He was a real beauty and I would have loved to have a picture of him. I will have to remember to do so if our path ever follows that way again.
> 
> We spent the day driving around the basin, sticking to the coast as much as possible. The entire weekend was filled with sun and it was absolutely perfect. We stopped at a cheese farm and I got some wonderful Gouda cheese as well as some bleu cheese they called "Dragon's Breath" that is amazing. I had a little cooler to keep it in for the rest of our trip, so I could enjoy it here at home.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I saw was a place called "Five Islands". On the above map, it was near section 2 and on the below map it is located before we reached the town of Parrsboro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can go to the site which shows all the lighthouses from the map here: Nova Scotia Lighthouses )
> 
> Five Islands was just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lighthouse there that had actually been moved several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to go up in the lighthouse and stand on the little balcony, but once I got up there, I remembered that I have issues with heights and kind of get 'vertigo'. I had to hold on for dear life!
> 
> The tide was low when we were there, but still not its lowest. That would be in three hours the guide said. You could see across that one of the islands had a cool arch in it. The guide said when the tide was lowest, one could actually walk to the islands over the mud flats, although it was not advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had no intention of doing so!
> 
> A little further up the coast, we stopped by another beautiful beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what town this was in, but it was around 5:30 then. It was huge and beautiful.
> 
> We wound up travelling as far as Moncton, and stopped around 11pm. We then took all day Saturday picking along the northern coast of New Brunswick all the way to Bathurst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were hundreds of beautiful beaches and coves along the way, although I didn't take many photos. We stopped Saturday night at a nice hotel and Keith had booked the "Spa" room with a nice hot tub in it. (Saturday was my birthday and it was part of his surprise for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really a great weekend, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. It did get a little hot and from Truro on, we put the top on our car us. I think we had enough sun for a while.
> 
> Today is a day of catch up. The kitties were happy we are home and I have lots of email and things to catch up on. But it was a great time away and a much needed rest from the every day routine. I fell asleep at about 8pm last night and slept through. I don't remember when I was last so tired.
> 
> I love our trips, but it is always good to come back home. It is great to live in a 'paradise' where there is so much beauty nearby. We just have to remember to take time out to enjoy it!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Anna! 
Yes, it was a beautiful weekend. I had never been to that part of Nova Scotia before and I absolutely loved it. Everything about it was lovely. The people were nice, too. Such a great little getaway. 

I loved the lighthouses, too. They really have things set up nice for us to enjoy. It is fun to be tourists in our own province. 

Have a great week! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Creating*

After a much needed break, I am back and finally feel ready to move forward in a productive manner.

It isn't because I have been short of ideas. Actually it is quite the contrary. I have so many things that I want to do that I seem to have been somewhat 'stuck' as to which direction I want to head first. It is as if all the thoughts and ideas have bottle-necked in my head and as a result, I have been quite overwhelmed.

Add to that my little back issue that remained (I haven't been to the gym for nearly a month) and the warm spell we are going through here in Nova Scotia and I feel as if I have been pretty much useless as far as accomplishing anything.

Or have I?

After returning home from our mini-vacation last week, there was a mountain of emails that needed attention. I also had to finish up some things that I had been planning for quite a while. As always, there were things here around the house that needed organizing as well. It is so important to me to keep things somewhat neat and organized in order to feel productive. I know not everyone works that way, but I do and I have trouble working in the midst of a mess. It is too distracting.

We also had a birthday to celebrate. My dear friend Ellen turned 85 and we went to dinner at one of the beautiful hotels one night to celebrate. We then went to her daughter's house for cake and coffee afterward, and had a wonderful evening visiting.










(That's one of Cindy's cats - Lydia - eyeing the cake!)

On Saturday we spent the day at Bernie and Ellen's camp. Since Ellen's birthday and mine are pretty close, we have always had a day of celebration for both of us at the lake. It was a nice relaxing day with family and friends and as usual, there was loads of food to eat and great company. A nice time was had by all.

By Sunday, I finally felt as if it was time to get back at it. I had the help of a couple of upcoming deadlines, but also for the first time in weeks I began to feel like my old self again. One by one I am thinking through each of the projects that I have planned and I began drawing, cutting and painting all at once. Right now I have three things 'in progress' and I feel good about each one of them and I feel as if I am finally ready to move forward. I am 'back'.

I hope to get back to being really productive again. I am not fond of living in my creative muddle and while I realize that this happens to all of my friends who design, it isn't a lot of fun. I can't tell you how many projects that I started and will probably never finish during this last bout. I will probably tuck them away for a while and eventually just toss them away.

But that is OK. It is part of the process. From what I see around me, it happens to everyone.

I noticed the mornings are getting much darker these days. It is almost like night time when I awake. That's a sure sign to me that the seasons are about to change.

Traditionally, late August and early September go through warm spells such as the ones we are experiencing now. While our summer here was short, it appears that autumn is going to arrive on time this year. I don't mind that a bit.

As for the projects that I have been working on . . .










Above is a peek at my next one. It is not complicated, but simple and fun. It is just the thing I needed to get the ball rolling again. It will be nice to see it come to life.

This morning it is warm already. It appears we will have another hot and sticky day. In fact, the forecast for the week is pretty much the same - warm and a chance of rain. We need it though, as the grass in our neighborhood is dry and the rivers are low. It will do us all good.

I hope you have a wonderful week ahead. Enjoy these final weeks of summer. Before you know it, the leaves will be changing and we will be welcoming fall. I don't mind though - it is my favorite time of year.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> After a much needed break, I am back and finally feel ready to move forward in a productive manner.
> 
> It isn't because I have been short of ideas. Actually it is quite the contrary. I have so many things that I want to do that I seem to have been somewhat 'stuck' as to which direction I want to head first. It is as if all the thoughts and ideas have bottle-necked in my head and as a result, I have been quite overwhelmed.
> 
> Add to that my little back issue that remained (I haven't been to the gym for nearly a month) and the warm spell we are going through here in Nova Scotia and I feel as if I have been pretty much useless as far as accomplishing anything.
> 
> Or have I?
> 
> After returning home from our mini-vacation last week, there was a mountain of emails that needed attention. I also had to finish up some things that I had been planning for quite a while. As always, there were things here around the house that needed organizing as well. It is so important to me to keep things somewhat neat and organized in order to feel productive. I know not everyone works that way, but I do and I have trouble working in the midst of a mess. It is too distracting.
> 
> We also had a birthday to celebrate. My dear friend Ellen turned 85 and we went to dinner at one of the beautiful hotels one night to celebrate. We then went to her daughter's house for cake and coffee afterward, and had a wonderful evening visiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's one of Cindy's cats - Lydia - eyeing the cake!)
> 
> On Saturday we spent the day at Bernie and Ellen's camp. Since Ellen's birthday and mine are pretty close, we have always had a day of celebration for both of us at the lake. It was a nice relaxing day with family and friends and as usual, there was loads of food to eat and great company. A nice time was had by all.
> 
> By Sunday, I finally felt as if it was time to get back at it. I had the help of a couple of upcoming deadlines, but also for the first time in weeks I began to feel like my old self again. One by one I am thinking through each of the projects that I have planned and I began drawing, cutting and painting all at once. Right now I have three things 'in progress' and I feel good about each one of them and I feel as if I am finally ready to move forward. I am 'back'.
> 
> I hope to get back to being really productive again. I am not fond of living in my creative muddle and while I realize that this happens to all of my friends who design, it isn't a lot of fun. I can't tell you how many projects that I started and will probably never finish during this last bout. I will probably tuck them away for a while and eventually just toss them away.
> 
> But that is OK. It is part of the process. From what I see around me, it happens to everyone.
> 
> I noticed the mornings are getting much darker these days. It is almost like night time when I awake. That's a sure sign to me that the seasons are about to change.
> 
> Traditionally, late August and early September go through warm spells such as the ones we are experiencing now. While our summer here was short, it appears that autumn is going to arrive on time this year. I don't mind that a bit.
> 
> As for the projects that I have been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a peek at my next one. It is not complicated, but simple and fun. It is just the thing I needed to get the ball rolling again. It will be nice to see it come to life.
> 
> This morning it is warm already. It appears we will have another hot and sticky day. In fact, the forecast for the week is pretty much the same - warm and a chance of rain. We need it though, as the grass in our neighborhood is dry and the rivers are low. It will do us all good.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful week ahead. Enjoy these final weeks of summer. Before you know it, the leaves will be changing and we will be welcoming fall. I don't mind though - it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Glad to see you back. Reading your comments have become part of my morning. I understand about confusion with too many ways to go. I have found that if I pick one and attack it, the others fall into place. If you could see the unfinished projects in my shop, you wouldn't believe a word of that. I guess I am too easily distracted. Of course, being retired and not working to a schedule helps.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> After a much needed break, I am back and finally feel ready to move forward in a productive manner.
> 
> It isn't because I have been short of ideas. Actually it is quite the contrary. I have so many things that I want to do that I seem to have been somewhat 'stuck' as to which direction I want to head first. It is as if all the thoughts and ideas have bottle-necked in my head and as a result, I have been quite overwhelmed.
> 
> Add to that my little back issue that remained (I haven't been to the gym for nearly a month) and the warm spell we are going through here in Nova Scotia and I feel as if I have been pretty much useless as far as accomplishing anything.
> 
> Or have I?
> 
> After returning home from our mini-vacation last week, there was a mountain of emails that needed attention. I also had to finish up some things that I had been planning for quite a while. As always, there were things here around the house that needed organizing as well. It is so important to me to keep things somewhat neat and organized in order to feel productive. I know not everyone works that way, but I do and I have trouble working in the midst of a mess. It is too distracting.
> 
> We also had a birthday to celebrate. My dear friend Ellen turned 85 and we went to dinner at one of the beautiful hotels one night to celebrate. We then went to her daughter's house for cake and coffee afterward, and had a wonderful evening visiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's one of Cindy's cats - Lydia - eyeing the cake!)
> 
> On Saturday we spent the day at Bernie and Ellen's camp. Since Ellen's birthday and mine are pretty close, we have always had a day of celebration for both of us at the lake. It was a nice relaxing day with family and friends and as usual, there was loads of food to eat and great company. A nice time was had by all.
> 
> By Sunday, I finally felt as if it was time to get back at it. I had the help of a couple of upcoming deadlines, but also for the first time in weeks I began to feel like my old self again. One by one I am thinking through each of the projects that I have planned and I began drawing, cutting and painting all at once. Right now I have three things 'in progress' and I feel good about each one of them and I feel as if I am finally ready to move forward. I am 'back'.
> 
> I hope to get back to being really productive again. I am not fond of living in my creative muddle and while I realize that this happens to all of my friends who design, it isn't a lot of fun. I can't tell you how many projects that I started and will probably never finish during this last bout. I will probably tuck them away for a while and eventually just toss them away.
> 
> But that is OK. It is part of the process. From what I see around me, it happens to everyone.
> 
> I noticed the mornings are getting much darker these days. It is almost like night time when I awake. That's a sure sign to me that the seasons are about to change.
> 
> Traditionally, late August and early September go through warm spells such as the ones we are experiencing now. While our summer here was short, it appears that autumn is going to arrive on time this year. I don't mind that a bit.
> 
> As for the projects that I have been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a peek at my next one. It is not complicated, but simple and fun. It is just the thing I needed to get the ball rolling again. It will be nice to see it come to life.
> 
> This morning it is warm already. It appears we will have another hot and sticky day. In fact, the forecast for the week is pretty much the same - warm and a chance of rain. We need it though, as the grass in our neighborhood is dry and the rivers are low. It will do us all good.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful week ahead. Enjoy these final weeks of summer. Before you know it, the leaves will be changing and we will be welcoming fall. I don't mind though - it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks, Kepy - 
Making our own schedules is good, but it can delay us as well when we are not finding the right motivation for things. One thing I miss about the magazine was that there were always deadlines looming. That was good when you get bogged down like I have been. It motivated me to at least start in one direction.

I do have some deadlines this week (which are good). It will get me moving until I get focused on my other new things. I am already seeing things clearer, though.

I hope you have a great day. Thanks for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> After a much needed break, I am back and finally feel ready to move forward in a productive manner.
> 
> It isn't because I have been short of ideas. Actually it is quite the contrary. I have so many things that I want to do that I seem to have been somewhat 'stuck' as to which direction I want to head first. It is as if all the thoughts and ideas have bottle-necked in my head and as a result, I have been quite overwhelmed.
> 
> Add to that my little back issue that remained (I haven't been to the gym for nearly a month) and the warm spell we are going through here in Nova Scotia and I feel as if I have been pretty much useless as far as accomplishing anything.
> 
> Or have I?
> 
> After returning home from our mini-vacation last week, there was a mountain of emails that needed attention. I also had to finish up some things that I had been planning for quite a while. As always, there were things here around the house that needed organizing as well. It is so important to me to keep things somewhat neat and organized in order to feel productive. I know not everyone works that way, but I do and I have trouble working in the midst of a mess. It is too distracting.
> 
> We also had a birthday to celebrate. My dear friend Ellen turned 85 and we went to dinner at one of the beautiful hotels one night to celebrate. We then went to her daughter's house for cake and coffee afterward, and had a wonderful evening visiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's one of Cindy's cats - Lydia - eyeing the cake!)
> 
> On Saturday we spent the day at Bernie and Ellen's camp. Since Ellen's birthday and mine are pretty close, we have always had a day of celebration for both of us at the lake. It was a nice relaxing day with family and friends and as usual, there was loads of food to eat and great company. A nice time was had by all.
> 
> By Sunday, I finally felt as if it was time to get back at it. I had the help of a couple of upcoming deadlines, but also for the first time in weeks I began to feel like my old self again. One by one I am thinking through each of the projects that I have planned and I began drawing, cutting and painting all at once. Right now I have three things 'in progress' and I feel good about each one of them and I feel as if I am finally ready to move forward. I am 'back'.
> 
> I hope to get back to being really productive again. I am not fond of living in my creative muddle and while I realize that this happens to all of my friends who design, it isn't a lot of fun. I can't tell you how many projects that I started and will probably never finish during this last bout. I will probably tuck them away for a while and eventually just toss them away.
> 
> But that is OK. It is part of the process. From what I see around me, it happens to everyone.
> 
> I noticed the mornings are getting much darker these days. It is almost like night time when I awake. That's a sure sign to me that the seasons are about to change.
> 
> Traditionally, late August and early September go through warm spells such as the ones we are experiencing now. While our summer here was short, it appears that autumn is going to arrive on time this year. I don't mind that a bit.
> 
> As for the projects that I have been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a peek at my next one. It is not complicated, but simple and fun. It is just the thing I needed to get the ball rolling again. It will be nice to see it come to life.
> 
> This morning it is warm already. It appears we will have another hot and sticky day. In fact, the forecast for the week is pretty much the same - warm and a chance of rain. We need it though, as the grass in our neighborhood is dry and the rivers are low. It will do us all good.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful week ahead. Enjoy these final weeks of summer. Before you know it, the leaves will be changing and we will be welcoming fall. I don't mind though - it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The new projects look very interesting Sheila. I'm only guessing how you cut the inside. Looking forward to seeing if I got it right! 
We are getting Fall colours right now, not necessarily because it's Fall weather since we are still getting very hot days, but more because of the lack of water. Our pumpkins are already fully developed - question is, will they last until Halloween!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> After a much needed break, I am back and finally feel ready to move forward in a productive manner.
> 
> It isn't because I have been short of ideas. Actually it is quite the contrary. I have so many things that I want to do that I seem to have been somewhat 'stuck' as to which direction I want to head first. It is as if all the thoughts and ideas have bottle-necked in my head and as a result, I have been quite overwhelmed.
> 
> Add to that my little back issue that remained (I haven't been to the gym for nearly a month) and the warm spell we are going through here in Nova Scotia and I feel as if I have been pretty much useless as far as accomplishing anything.
> 
> Or have I?
> 
> After returning home from our mini-vacation last week, there was a mountain of emails that needed attention. I also had to finish up some things that I had been planning for quite a while. As always, there were things here around the house that needed organizing as well. It is so important to me to keep things somewhat neat and organized in order to feel productive. I know not everyone works that way, but I do and I have trouble working in the midst of a mess. It is too distracting.
> 
> We also had a birthday to celebrate. My dear friend Ellen turned 85 and we went to dinner at one of the beautiful hotels one night to celebrate. We then went to her daughter's house for cake and coffee afterward, and had a wonderful evening visiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's one of Cindy's cats - Lydia - eyeing the cake!)
> 
> On Saturday we spent the day at Bernie and Ellen's camp. Since Ellen's birthday and mine are pretty close, we have always had a day of celebration for both of us at the lake. It was a nice relaxing day with family and friends and as usual, there was loads of food to eat and great company. A nice time was had by all.
> 
> By Sunday, I finally felt as if it was time to get back at it. I had the help of a couple of upcoming deadlines, but also for the first time in weeks I began to feel like my old self again. One by one I am thinking through each of the projects that I have planned and I began drawing, cutting and painting all at once. Right now I have three things 'in progress' and I feel good about each one of them and I feel as if I am finally ready to move forward. I am 'back'.
> 
> I hope to get back to being really productive again. I am not fond of living in my creative muddle and while I realize that this happens to all of my friends who design, it isn't a lot of fun. I can't tell you how many projects that I started and will probably never finish during this last bout. I will probably tuck them away for a while and eventually just toss them away.
> 
> But that is OK. It is part of the process. From what I see around me, it happens to everyone.
> 
> I noticed the mornings are getting much darker these days. It is almost like night time when I awake. That's a sure sign to me that the seasons are about to change.
> 
> Traditionally, late August and early September go through warm spells such as the ones we are experiencing now. While our summer here was short, it appears that autumn is going to arrive on time this year. I don't mind that a bit.
> 
> As for the projects that I have been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a peek at my next one. It is not complicated, but simple and fun. It is just the thing I needed to get the ball rolling again. It will be nice to see it come to life.
> 
> This morning it is warm already. It appears we will have another hot and sticky day. In fact, the forecast for the week is pretty much the same - warm and a chance of rain. We need it though, as the grass in our neighborhood is dry and the rivers are low. It will do us all good.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful week ahead. Enjoy these final weeks of summer. Before you know it, the leaves will be changing and we will be welcoming fall. I don't mind though - it is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning, Anna! The new wood projects are a simpler one (by my standards) but the are turning out really nice. I think they are the perfect way to get back into the swing of things.

We are going through a hot spell here, although this morning seems a little cooler. I must admit, this is the part of summer that I do not like. But I am coping like everyone else, and I hope it cools off soon. The mornings are getting a bit cooler, so there is hope!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Multi-Tasking*

Yesterday I felt a lot more like myself. After a couple of weeks of feeling a bit 'lost' I was back in full swing again working on three different projects at various stages. There's nothing like some good, solid deadlines to kick start us back to productivity!

I know I am not alone in feeling this way. I have many friends who design and create all kinds of crafts from woodworking to painting and just about everything in between. I have seen them struggle and I have seen them soar and I don't think any of them can help or predict when one of these 'lulls' comes along. It just does, for whatever reason and it seems no matter how much we try, we have a hard time getting through it.

But eventually we do come out on the other end. For many of us, we are even more productive afterward. And while we may not completely understand what kept us from creating in the first place, I think as time goes on I look at these lulls as part of the process and allow them to just 'be'. Fighting them only seems to make them last longer, as the anxiety of wondering if they will ever pass only seems to strengthen them. Perhaps they are a way for our brains and bodies to 'reboot' and reset. Perhaps they offer the necessary rest that we typically refuse to allow ourselves to enjoy. But whatever the case, once we are on the other side of them, it is often difficult for me to understand what the hold up was in the first place. But I suppose I don't have to figure everything out completely.

In any case, it feels good to be 'back'. I am far more comfortable working on lots of things at once than trying to figure out where to start. I am learning to allow those phases to just pass and I no longer worry that I have 'run out' of my creativity. If I am patient, it comes back better than ever.

I had another really productive day yesterday. The wheels are definitely 'unstuck' and building up steam.

One of the projects that I worked on was for my Art Play Date 2015 class project. (You can follow the link for more information on what I will be teaching.)










My class is due to post the beginning of October, and I am very excited about it. Since I designed the project way back in January, it is rather fun to recreate these cool ice skates to make the pattern packet and video for the class. It will really allow me to fine tune the process and make everything clear for my students who are taking the course. I had fun playing with Margot's MUD texture paste, and I was reminded how cool this project is and how fun and easy it was to make.










In the class, I show a variety of new ways to use the MUD to easily create the intricate textures on the skates. There is very little painting "skill" needed for this project, and I think that people are going to have a great time with it! I will show more hints of the project later in the week. (You can still sign up for Art Play Date 2015! You get until March of 2016 to watch the videos and all the instructions for the projects are downloadable so you can go at your own pace!)

I also worked on my new project - SLD513 Autumn Leaves Scatter Bowls - and did the first round of photos for them:










I am loving the way they came out so far! They are a simple and quick project, but they are so cool looking!










I have some additional finishing ideas that I am going to be using on them later today, and I will have more photos tomorrow. (The links to them won't work until later this week when I post the project pattern on the site.)

I also had my three "helpers" working with me yesterday:

Here is Coco choosing colors of thread to use in the pictures . . .










And Pancakes was right behind me . . .










And Richard was watching from a "box seat" . . .










No wonder I am getting so much done with all my helpers!

Today I will be working on these two projects, plus an additional one as well. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I am up to.

It is still foggy out today, but it seems a bit cooler than the past several days. I hope it stays cool when the fog lifts. I am so ready for autumn!

I wish you all a wonderful day. Have a happy and productive Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a lot more like myself. After a couple of weeks of feeling a bit 'lost' I was back in full swing again working on three different projects at various stages. There's nothing like some good, solid deadlines to kick start us back to productivity!
> 
> I know I am not alone in feeling this way. I have many friends who design and create all kinds of crafts from woodworking to painting and just about everything in between. I have seen them struggle and I have seen them soar and I don't think any of them can help or predict when one of these 'lulls' comes along. It just does, for whatever reason and it seems no matter how much we try, we have a hard time getting through it.
> 
> But eventually we do come out on the other end. For many of us, we are even more productive afterward. And while we may not completely understand what kept us from creating in the first place, I think as time goes on I look at these lulls as part of the process and allow them to just 'be'. Fighting them only seems to make them last longer, as the anxiety of wondering if they will ever pass only seems to strengthen them. Perhaps they are a way for our brains and bodies to 'reboot' and reset. Perhaps they offer the necessary rest that we typically refuse to allow ourselves to enjoy. But whatever the case, once we are on the other side of them, it is often difficult for me to understand what the hold up was in the first place. But I suppose I don't have to figure everything out completely.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be 'back'. I am far more comfortable working on lots of things at once than trying to figure out where to start. I am learning to allow those phases to just pass and I no longer worry that I have 'run out' of my creativity. If I am patient, it comes back better than ever.
> 
> I had another really productive day yesterday. The wheels are definitely 'unstuck' and building up steam.
> 
> One of the projects that I worked on was for my Art Play Date 2015 class project. (You can follow the link for more information on what I will be teaching.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My class is due to post the beginning of October, and I am very excited about it. Since I designed the project way back in January, it is rather fun to recreate these cool ice skates to make the pattern packet and video for the class. It will really allow me to fine tune the process and make everything clear for my students who are taking the course. I had fun playing with Margot's MUD texture paste, and I was reminded how cool this project is and how fun and easy it was to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the class, I show a variety of new ways to use the MUD to easily create the intricate textures on the skates. There is very little painting "skill" needed for this project, and I think that people are going to have a great time with it! I will show more hints of the project later in the week. (You can still sign up for Art Play Date 2015! You get until March of 2016 to watch the videos and all the instructions for the projects are downloadable so you can go at your own pace!)
> 
> I also worked on my new project - SLD513 Autumn Leaves Scatter Bowls - and did the first round of photos for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the way they came out so far! They are a simple and quick project, but they are so cool looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some additional finishing ideas that I am going to be using on them later today, and I will have more photos tomorrow. (The links to them won't work until later this week when I post the project pattern on the site.)
> 
> I also had my three "helpers" working with me yesterday:
> 
> Here is Coco choosing colors of thread to use in the pictures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pancakes was right behind me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard was watching from a "box seat" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I am getting so much done with all my helpers!
> 
> Today I will be working on these two projects, plus an additional one as well. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I am up to.
> 
> It is still foggy out today, but it seems a bit cooler than the past several days. I hope it stays cool when the fog lifts. I am so ready for autumn!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have a happy and productive Tuesday!


The puddy-tats are all such big helpers when there are boxes involved…lol


----------



## WoodNSawdust

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a lot more like myself. After a couple of weeks of feeling a bit 'lost' I was back in full swing again working on three different projects at various stages. There's nothing like some good, solid deadlines to kick start us back to productivity!
> 
> I know I am not alone in feeling this way. I have many friends who design and create all kinds of crafts from woodworking to painting and just about everything in between. I have seen them struggle and I have seen them soar and I don't think any of them can help or predict when one of these 'lulls' comes along. It just does, for whatever reason and it seems no matter how much we try, we have a hard time getting through it.
> 
> But eventually we do come out on the other end. For many of us, we are even more productive afterward. And while we may not completely understand what kept us from creating in the first place, I think as time goes on I look at these lulls as part of the process and allow them to just 'be'. Fighting them only seems to make them last longer, as the anxiety of wondering if they will ever pass only seems to strengthen them. Perhaps they are a way for our brains and bodies to 'reboot' and reset. Perhaps they offer the necessary rest that we typically refuse to allow ourselves to enjoy. But whatever the case, once we are on the other side of them, it is often difficult for me to understand what the hold up was in the first place. But I suppose I don't have to figure everything out completely.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be 'back'. I am far more comfortable working on lots of things at once than trying to figure out where to start. I am learning to allow those phases to just pass and I no longer worry that I have 'run out' of my creativity. If I am patient, it comes back better than ever.
> 
> I had another really productive day yesterday. The wheels are definitely 'unstuck' and building up steam.
> 
> One of the projects that I worked on was for my Art Play Date 2015 class project. (You can follow the link for more information on what I will be teaching.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My class is due to post the beginning of October, and I am very excited about it. Since I designed the project way back in January, it is rather fun to recreate these cool ice skates to make the pattern packet and video for the class. It will really allow me to fine tune the process and make everything clear for my students who are taking the course. I had fun playing with Margot's MUD texture paste, and I was reminded how cool this project is and how fun and easy it was to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the class, I show a variety of new ways to use the MUD to easily create the intricate textures on the skates. There is very little painting "skill" needed for this project, and I think that people are going to have a great time with it! I will show more hints of the project later in the week. (You can still sign up for Art Play Date 2015! You get until March of 2016 to watch the videos and all the instructions for the projects are downloadable so you can go at your own pace!)
> 
> I also worked on my new project - SLD513 Autumn Leaves Scatter Bowls - and did the first round of photos for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the way they came out so far! They are a simple and quick project, but they are so cool looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some additional finishing ideas that I am going to be using on them later today, and I will have more photos tomorrow. (The links to them won't work until later this week when I post the project pattern on the site.)
> 
> I also had my three "helpers" working with me yesterday:
> 
> Here is Coco choosing colors of thread to use in the pictures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pancakes was right behind me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard was watching from a "box seat" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I am getting so much done with all my helpers!
> 
> Today I will be working on these two projects, plus an additional one as well. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I am up to.
> 
> It is still foggy out today, but it seems a bit cooler than the past several days. I hope it stays cool when the fog lifts. I am so ready for autumn!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have a happy and productive Tuesday!


The autumn leaves are looking good!

Joy (the cat) avoids my shop. She will stop by to inspect things but will leave when the work starts. Actually I think she dislikes the noise of power tools.

You taught me something today. I always considered the plural of leaf to be leafs and you introduced me to leaves. According to the Internet it can be either.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a lot more like myself. After a couple of weeks of feeling a bit 'lost' I was back in full swing again working on three different projects at various stages. There's nothing like some good, solid deadlines to kick start us back to productivity!
> 
> I know I am not alone in feeling this way. I have many friends who design and create all kinds of crafts from woodworking to painting and just about everything in between. I have seen them struggle and I have seen them soar and I don't think any of them can help or predict when one of these 'lulls' comes along. It just does, for whatever reason and it seems no matter how much we try, we have a hard time getting through it.
> 
> But eventually we do come out on the other end. For many of us, we are even more productive afterward. And while we may not completely understand what kept us from creating in the first place, I think as time goes on I look at these lulls as part of the process and allow them to just 'be'. Fighting them only seems to make them last longer, as the anxiety of wondering if they will ever pass only seems to strengthen them. Perhaps they are a way for our brains and bodies to 'reboot' and reset. Perhaps they offer the necessary rest that we typically refuse to allow ourselves to enjoy. But whatever the case, once we are on the other side of them, it is often difficult for me to understand what the hold up was in the first place. But I suppose I don't have to figure everything out completely.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be 'back'. I am far more comfortable working on lots of things at once than trying to figure out where to start. I am learning to allow those phases to just pass and I no longer worry that I have 'run out' of my creativity. If I am patient, it comes back better than ever.
> 
> I had another really productive day yesterday. The wheels are definitely 'unstuck' and building up steam.
> 
> One of the projects that I worked on was for my Art Play Date 2015 class project. (You can follow the link for more information on what I will be teaching.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My class is due to post the beginning of October, and I am very excited about it. Since I designed the project way back in January, it is rather fun to recreate these cool ice skates to make the pattern packet and video for the class. It will really allow me to fine tune the process and make everything clear for my students who are taking the course. I had fun playing with Margot's MUD texture paste, and I was reminded how cool this project is and how fun and easy it was to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the class, I show a variety of new ways to use the MUD to easily create the intricate textures on the skates. There is very little painting "skill" needed for this project, and I think that people are going to have a great time with it! I will show more hints of the project later in the week. (You can still sign up for Art Play Date 2015! You get until March of 2016 to watch the videos and all the instructions for the projects are downloadable so you can go at your own pace!)
> 
> I also worked on my new project - SLD513 Autumn Leaves Scatter Bowls - and did the first round of photos for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the way they came out so far! They are a simple and quick project, but they are so cool looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some additional finishing ideas that I am going to be using on them later today, and I will have more photos tomorrow. (The links to them won't work until later this week when I post the project pattern on the site.)
> 
> I also had my three "helpers" working with me yesterday:
> 
> Here is Coco choosing colors of thread to use in the pictures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pancakes was right behind me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard was watching from a "box seat" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I am getting so much done with all my helpers!
> 
> Today I will be working on these two projects, plus an additional one as well. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I am up to.
> 
> It is still foggy out today, but it seems a bit cooler than the past several days. I hope it stays cool when the fog lifts. I am so ready for autumn!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have a happy and productive Tuesday!


Sheila, So glad to hear that you're back up to full speed and getting your fall projects moving. Ya haven posted much lately on your BEAUTIFUL ribbon embroidery. While contemplating your designs do you busy yourself with any? I thoroughly enjoy that aspect of your artistic abilities.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> Yesterday I felt a lot more like myself. After a couple of weeks of feeling a bit 'lost' I was back in full swing again working on three different projects at various stages. There's nothing like some good, solid deadlines to kick start us back to productivity!
> 
> I know I am not alone in feeling this way. I have many friends who design and create all kinds of crafts from woodworking to painting and just about everything in between. I have seen them struggle and I have seen them soar and I don't think any of them can help or predict when one of these 'lulls' comes along. It just does, for whatever reason and it seems no matter how much we try, we have a hard time getting through it.
> 
> But eventually we do come out on the other end. For many of us, we are even more productive afterward. And while we may not completely understand what kept us from creating in the first place, I think as time goes on I look at these lulls as part of the process and allow them to just 'be'. Fighting them only seems to make them last longer, as the anxiety of wondering if they will ever pass only seems to strengthen them. Perhaps they are a way for our brains and bodies to 'reboot' and reset. Perhaps they offer the necessary rest that we typically refuse to allow ourselves to enjoy. But whatever the case, once we are on the other side of them, it is often difficult for me to understand what the hold up was in the first place. But I suppose I don't have to figure everything out completely.
> 
> In any case, it feels good to be 'back'. I am far more comfortable working on lots of things at once than trying to figure out where to start. I am learning to allow those phases to just pass and I no longer worry that I have 'run out' of my creativity. If I am patient, it comes back better than ever.
> 
> I had another really productive day yesterday. The wheels are definitely 'unstuck' and building up steam.
> 
> One of the projects that I worked on was for my Art Play Date 2015 class project. (You can follow the link for more information on what I will be teaching.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My class is due to post the beginning of October, and I am very excited about it. Since I designed the project way back in January, it is rather fun to recreate these cool ice skates to make the pattern packet and video for the class. It will really allow me to fine tune the process and make everything clear for my students who are taking the course. I had fun playing with Margot's MUD texture paste, and I was reminded how cool this project is and how fun and easy it was to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the class, I show a variety of new ways to use the MUD to easily create the intricate textures on the skates. There is very little painting "skill" needed for this project, and I think that people are going to have a great time with it! I will show more hints of the project later in the week. (You can still sign up for Art Play Date 2015! You get until March of 2016 to watch the videos and all the instructions for the projects are downloadable so you can go at your own pace!)
> 
> I also worked on my new project - SLD513 Autumn Leaves Scatter Bowls - and did the first round of photos for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the way they came out so far! They are a simple and quick project, but they are so cool looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some additional finishing ideas that I am going to be using on them later today, and I will have more photos tomorrow. (The links to them won't work until later this week when I post the project pattern on the site.)
> 
> I also had my three "helpers" working with me yesterday:
> 
> Here is Coco choosing colors of thread to use in the pictures . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pancakes was right behind me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard was watching from a "box seat" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I am getting so much done with all my helpers!
> 
> Today I will be working on these two projects, plus an additional one as well. You will have to come back tomorrow and see what I am up to.
> 
> It is still foggy out today, but it seems a bit cooler than the past several days. I hope it stays cool when the fog lifts. I am so ready for autumn!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Have a happy and productive Tuesday!


Roger - They love ALL the boxes - including the light box. When I have the dark background in it, the orange cats are intrigued, and when I have the white background in it, Coco wants to jump in. It is like having triplets that never grow up. (But I love it!)

WeedNSawdust - While the cats were timid of the tools at first, they are now quite fearless. Pancakes - who used to cower in the corner of the bathroom whenever the vacuum ("The Monster" as we call it) came out, now allows me to vacuum his tail, sucking the entire tail into the tube! He has come a long way!

Russell - I am so glad you enjoy my embroidery pieces. I DO plan to continue with that aspect of creating, including creating small starter kits for people to get their feet wet. I have had several requests for kits for the Steampunk Crow sculpture that I showed on my blog last month:










I really want to pursue this avenue, as I feel I can offer a different type of pattern than what I have previously seen. It is just a matter of finding the time to do it properly. I will get it done though! I am determined!

I appreciate your compliments very much. They make me feel like I am on to something positive. 

Thanks for stopping by everyone. I hope you have a beautiful day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Keeping Busy*

There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.

Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.

Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.

Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:










Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)

This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".

As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.










I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.

I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!

With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.

I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Busy*
> 
> There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.
> 
> Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.
> 
> Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.
> 
> Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)
> 
> This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".
> 
> As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.
> 
> I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!
> 
> With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


All of your work is amazing to me Shelia, good luck on your Viedo.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Busy*
> 
> There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.
> 
> Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.
> 
> Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.
> 
> Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)
> 
> This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".
> 
> As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.
> 
> I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!
> 
> With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks, Jim! I don't do them very often, so it is like a new experience when I do make them. I should try to do more. It will be in several smaller segments which will make it easier to follow the steps as well as upload and for others to see. 

Thank you for the nice comment. I admire your work a great deal and coming from a seasoned woodworker like you, it means a lot! 

Sheila


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Busy*
> 
> There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.
> 
> Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.
> 
> Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.
> 
> Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)
> 
> This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".
> 
> As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.
> 
> I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!
> 
> With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi Sheila! 
YIPPEE! You're an inspiration to me today as the early morning air is changing to cooler here in the high desert of Arizona! I hope you have a lot of fun today being creative, your ICE skates are super cool looking! (pun intended!) I am looking forward to your patterns to arrive and a posted video also! I'm like a kid in a candy shop today after reading your blog! 
THANKS! ~Suzanne


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Busy*
> 
> There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.
> 
> Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.
> 
> Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.
> 
> Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)
> 
> This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".
> 
> As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.
> 
> I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!
> 
> With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Oh yea! That Nevermore looks gr8!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Busy*
> 
> There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.
> 
> Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.
> 
> Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.
> 
> Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)
> 
> This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".
> 
> As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.
> 
> I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!
> 
> With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Roxanne did a great job on your "Nevermore" pattern. Great idea! Your ice skates look awesome! Getting close to painting time!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Keeping Busy*
> 
> There are few things that make me feel better than seeing someone enjoying my patterns and making projects from them. After all - the reason I began designing in the first place was so others could learn and have fun with them. I try to make each pattern I create into a mini-lesson, so that people of all skill levels can create the project themselves.
> 
> Often I get notes or emails asking me if I mind if people change up my designs a little bit. Not only do I not mind it, but I encourage others to do whatever they like to make their projects truly personalized. I love seeing the creativity of others and many times it acts as a spring board for my own future ideas. I think everyone 'wins' that way.
> 
> Yesterday I received a note from a customer who created my SLDP233 "Nevermore" plaque. It has been to date, one of my favorite projects. I love designing these 'darker' pieces and I loved the subject matter.
> 
> Roxanne Corey had found a surface at Michael's that seemed to suit the plaque perfectly. Here is a picture of her painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing and cool? I thought so! The Gothic frame was the absolute perfect compliment to the design. I just had to share it. (Thank you, Roxanne for allowing me to do so!)
> 
> This is truly an inspiration for me. There are days (as with most designers) that we sometime question ourselves and wonder if we are on the right track. But after seeing something like this, and all the other wonderful photos that people send me of their renditions of my designs, I think I may be doing something right. It is a feeling that is "priceless".
> 
> As for my own work, I spent the day re-creating my decorated ice skates for my Art Play Date 2015 project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really getting excited about it again and I will be shooting the video this weekend. I had forgotten just how much FUN this project was to make.
> 
> I am also going to work on the baskets that I showed you all the other day. We hope to have a site update completed by tomorrow, as well as a newsletter going out. Keith has been working on some new designs as well and I think you are going to love them!
> 
> With that said, I will keep my post rather short today. It is overcast and much cooler today. I can feel autumn in the air. My favorite time of year is approaching so I am really happy. I hope I am productive as well.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today and find some time to do something that you love.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you all for your nice comments. I think Roxanne ROCKED the Nevermore plaque! I love it when that happens!  I am glad you enjoy the post. I really appreciate your support.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Designs for Autumn*

I woke up this morning to a cool, gentle rain and the sun wasn't even really up yet. I have noticed this past week that whether it is cloudy or not, it is taking longer and longer to get light in the mornings.

Something else changed as well. That cool, crispness is in the air again. After the heavy humidity and warmth that we experienced last week, it seems we have turned another page and are beginning a new chapter of seasons. Autumn is definitely knocking at our door.

I never mind this time of year. Even though some worry not so much about the fall season, but the season that follows, I do not. I love the cooler weather and don't do well in the heat. I notice that my usual cheerful disposition is somewhat dampened as the heat and humidity climb. I just don't feel myself when it is hot outside.

I love going to the beach, but as anyone with a job can tell you, that isn't always possible. There are frequently deadlines to meet and all the work that I do is not conducive to working remotely. This year it seems that even on the hot, sunny days, the shoreline has been cloaked in fog and clouds. I live about a kilometer in from the shore, and you can tell the difference in the air in the short drive from here to there. While it may be a bright, hot and sunny day by me, by the time I get to the beach it is many times so foggy you can't see the water. This year was definitely odd.

This year was definitely not 'typical' for me. With not getting my car back until the first part of July and then injuring my back, it really put a damper on my summer. I haven't been to the gym in several weeks and creatively I have been undecided which of the many paths I should take. I want to try them all, but we all know that one can only spread themselves so thin. But picking and choosing can be difficult, as there is no 'sure bet' on any of them and it is sometimes hard to decide where it is best to invest my time and energy. But it is all part of the process.

Please understand that I am not writing this to complain, but more to inform. I receive so many questions from you, my followers, who have your own business and are looking for a special formula or answers as to which of your own paths to follow. I try to explain that each of us has our own journey, and no two are the same. We all have different goals, likes, abilities and so forth and we have to figure these things out for ourselves. I think that applies to most things in life. I think we find we can get into the most amount of difficulty when we try to follow someone else's model too closely, as we are all individuals and rarely - if ever - will our circumstances and goals match theirs. Part of the process is feeling things out and learning from our own errors and fine tuning our businesses and actions to match our own goals. I believe that only then can we find true fulfillment and success.

With that said, I feel that I am well on the path to finding my way. While things may have been a bit of a 'muddle' for me for a while, it seems that the fog is lifting and I am once again beginning to see clear(er) goals in front of me. I feel good about this, and while I see the tables turning, I also am telling myself to be patient and allow things to fall into place. (That's the hardest part!) It will all work out in time.

As I mentioned yesterday, I just about finished up my ice skate project for the Art Play Date 2015. The next phase of that project is to create the pattern packet and video, which I will be doing over the weekend. But in the mean time, we needed to do a site update, so I finished up the SLD5131 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes that I showed the other day. I am really pleased at how they came out.

I decided to offer instructions on adding color to them, as I often do in my patterns. While they looked nice in natural maple, I feel that the colors brought them up to another level. This time, I decided to try the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylic Paints on them:










I love these new paints! I must admit that when DecoArt introduced them, I didn't think that I would have much use for them. They are advertised as "Multi-Media" paint, which I typically associate with scrap booking and creating greeting cards, etc. But I found that they are wonderful for painting on wood, as their transparency and high level of pigmentation means that they perform almost like a stain - only they are water-based and have no odor. They clean up with soap and water as well, which makes everything so much easier.

But because they ARE water-based, I do recommend that they be used mainly on hard woods. I think the softer wood such as pine and poplar (even though poplar is technically classified as a "hardwood" - it is quite soft and porous) would absorb these paints like a sponge. Now that may be OK with you, depending on the project, but on something such as what I used it on, I didn't want the wood to swell, or the basket rings would not fit together properly.

The colors are intense, brilliant and beautiful though, and they don't dry looking 'chalky' as many acrylic paints do. I think they worked nicely for this process, and with a few considerations in the process, the result was really lovely:










I hope you agree.

This morning I will be working on finishing up the pattern for this set of scatter dishes. I am offering all three versions in one pattern (SLD513 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes - Link will work once I post the finished pattern). I am also writing the newsletter today and we are sending it out as soon as we get the new products up on the site. Keith has some new projects as well, and I think you will like them.

I have a long list of ideas and projects to tackle in the near future. I am glad that I am feeling better about things and getting back on track. If I look at everything at once, I become somewhat overwhelmed, but I can't allow that to happen. I know that many of our customers are waiting new items for Christmas and holidays, and we are doing our best to get them developed as quickly as possible. We ask that you be patient and stay tuned here and keep checking back to see what new things we have. Our site is always changing.

It just this second dawned on me that today is Thursday and not Friday. I was wondering how the week went by so quickly. I suppose if I miss an entire day, that will do it! In any case - happy THURSDAY to you all! Enjoy your day and make the best of it!


----------



## scrollingmom

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs for Autumn*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a cool, gentle rain and the sun wasn't even really up yet. I have noticed this past week that whether it is cloudy or not, it is taking longer and longer to get light in the mornings.
> 
> Something else changed as well. That cool, crispness is in the air again. After the heavy humidity and warmth that we experienced last week, it seems we have turned another page and are beginning a new chapter of seasons. Autumn is definitely knocking at our door.
> 
> I never mind this time of year. Even though some worry not so much about the fall season, but the season that follows, I do not. I love the cooler weather and don't do well in the heat. I notice that my usual cheerful disposition is somewhat dampened as the heat and humidity climb. I just don't feel myself when it is hot outside.
> 
> I love going to the beach, but as anyone with a job can tell you, that isn't always possible. There are frequently deadlines to meet and all the work that I do is not conducive to working remotely. This year it seems that even on the hot, sunny days, the shoreline has been cloaked in fog and clouds. I live about a kilometer in from the shore, and you can tell the difference in the air in the short drive from here to there. While it may be a bright, hot and sunny day by me, by the time I get to the beach it is many times so foggy you can't see the water. This year was definitely odd.
> 
> This year was definitely not 'typical' for me. With not getting my car back until the first part of July and then injuring my back, it really put a damper on my summer. I haven't been to the gym in several weeks and creatively I have been undecided which of the many paths I should take. I want to try them all, but we all know that one can only spread themselves so thin. But picking and choosing can be difficult, as there is no 'sure bet' on any of them and it is sometimes hard to decide where it is best to invest my time and energy. But it is all part of the process.
> 
> Please understand that I am not writing this to complain, but more to inform. I receive so many questions from you, my followers, who have your own business and are looking for a special formula or answers as to which of your own paths to follow. I try to explain that each of us has our own journey, and no two are the same. We all have different goals, likes, abilities and so forth and we have to figure these things out for ourselves. I think that applies to most things in life. I think we find we can get into the most amount of difficulty when we try to follow someone else's model too closely, as we are all individuals and rarely - if ever - will our circumstances and goals match theirs. Part of the process is feeling things out and learning from our own errors and fine tuning our businesses and actions to match our own goals. I believe that only then can we find true fulfillment and success.
> 
> With that said, I feel that I am well on the path to finding my way. While things may have been a bit of a 'muddle' for me for a while, it seems that the fog is lifting and I am once again beginning to see clear(er) goals in front of me. I feel good about this, and while I see the tables turning, I also am telling myself to be patient and allow things to fall into place. (That's the hardest part!) It will all work out in time.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I just about finished up my ice skate project for the Art Play Date 2015. The next phase of that project is to create the pattern packet and video, which I will be doing over the weekend. But in the mean time, we needed to do a site update, so I finished up the SLD5131 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes that I showed the other day. I am really pleased at how they came out.
> 
> I decided to offer instructions on adding color to them, as I often do in my patterns. While they looked nice in natural maple, I feel that the colors brought them up to another level. This time, I decided to try the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylic Paints on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these new paints! I must admit that when DecoArt introduced them, I didn't think that I would have much use for them. They are advertised as "Multi-Media" paint, which I typically associate with scrap booking and creating greeting cards, etc. But I found that they are wonderful for painting on wood, as their transparency and high level of pigmentation means that they perform almost like a stain - only they are water-based and have no odor. They clean up with soap and water as well, which makes everything so much easier.
> 
> But because they ARE water-based, I do recommend that they be used mainly on hard woods. I think the softer wood such as pine and poplar (even though poplar is technically classified as a "hardwood" - it is quite soft and porous) would absorb these paints like a sponge. Now that may be OK with you, depending on the project, but on something such as what I used it on, I didn't want the wood to swell, or the basket rings would not fit together properly.
> 
> The colors are intense, brilliant and beautiful though, and they don't dry looking 'chalky' as many acrylic paints do. I think they worked nicely for this process, and with a few considerations in the process, the result was really lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> This morning I will be working on finishing up the pattern for this set of scatter dishes. I am offering all three versions in one pattern (SLD513 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes - Link will work once I post the finished pattern). I am also writing the newsletter today and we are sending it out as soon as we get the new products up on the site. Keith has some new projects as well, and I think you will like them.
> 
> I have a long list of ideas and projects to tackle in the near future. I am glad that I am feeling better about things and getting back on track. If I look at everything at once, I become somewhat overwhelmed, but I can't allow that to happen. I know that many of our customers are waiting new items for Christmas and holidays, and we are doing our best to get them developed as quickly as possible. We ask that you be patient and stay tuned here and keep checking back to see what new things we have. Our site is always changing.
> 
> It just this second dawned on me that today is Thursday and not Friday. I was wondering how the week went by so quickly. I suppose if I miss an entire day, that will do it! In any case - happy THURSDAY to you all! Enjoy your day and make the best of it!


Those did turn out wonderful. The colors really look like fall.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs for Autumn*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a cool, gentle rain and the sun wasn't even really up yet. I have noticed this past week that whether it is cloudy or not, it is taking longer and longer to get light in the mornings.
> 
> Something else changed as well. That cool, crispness is in the air again. After the heavy humidity and warmth that we experienced last week, it seems we have turned another page and are beginning a new chapter of seasons. Autumn is definitely knocking at our door.
> 
> I never mind this time of year. Even though some worry not so much about the fall season, but the season that follows, I do not. I love the cooler weather and don't do well in the heat. I notice that my usual cheerful disposition is somewhat dampened as the heat and humidity climb. I just don't feel myself when it is hot outside.
> 
> I love going to the beach, but as anyone with a job can tell you, that isn't always possible. There are frequently deadlines to meet and all the work that I do is not conducive to working remotely. This year it seems that even on the hot, sunny days, the shoreline has been cloaked in fog and clouds. I live about a kilometer in from the shore, and you can tell the difference in the air in the short drive from here to there. While it may be a bright, hot and sunny day by me, by the time I get to the beach it is many times so foggy you can't see the water. This year was definitely odd.
> 
> This year was definitely not 'typical' for me. With not getting my car back until the first part of July and then injuring my back, it really put a damper on my summer. I haven't been to the gym in several weeks and creatively I have been undecided which of the many paths I should take. I want to try them all, but we all know that one can only spread themselves so thin. But picking and choosing can be difficult, as there is no 'sure bet' on any of them and it is sometimes hard to decide where it is best to invest my time and energy. But it is all part of the process.
> 
> Please understand that I am not writing this to complain, but more to inform. I receive so many questions from you, my followers, who have your own business and are looking for a special formula or answers as to which of your own paths to follow. I try to explain that each of us has our own journey, and no two are the same. We all have different goals, likes, abilities and so forth and we have to figure these things out for ourselves. I think that applies to most things in life. I think we find we can get into the most amount of difficulty when we try to follow someone else's model too closely, as we are all individuals and rarely - if ever - will our circumstances and goals match theirs. Part of the process is feeling things out and learning from our own errors and fine tuning our businesses and actions to match our own goals. I believe that only then can we find true fulfillment and success.
> 
> With that said, I feel that I am well on the path to finding my way. While things may have been a bit of a 'muddle' for me for a while, it seems that the fog is lifting and I am once again beginning to see clear(er) goals in front of me. I feel good about this, and while I see the tables turning, I also am telling myself to be patient and allow things to fall into place. (That's the hardest part!) It will all work out in time.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I just about finished up my ice skate project for the Art Play Date 2015. The next phase of that project is to create the pattern packet and video, which I will be doing over the weekend. But in the mean time, we needed to do a site update, so I finished up the SLD5131 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes that I showed the other day. I am really pleased at how they came out.
> 
> I decided to offer instructions on adding color to them, as I often do in my patterns. While they looked nice in natural maple, I feel that the colors brought them up to another level. This time, I decided to try the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylic Paints on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these new paints! I must admit that when DecoArt introduced them, I didn't think that I would have much use for them. They are advertised as "Multi-Media" paint, which I typically associate with scrap booking and creating greeting cards, etc. But I found that they are wonderful for painting on wood, as their transparency and high level of pigmentation means that they perform almost like a stain - only they are water-based and have no odor. They clean up with soap and water as well, which makes everything so much easier.
> 
> But because they ARE water-based, I do recommend that they be used mainly on hard woods. I think the softer wood such as pine and poplar (even though poplar is technically classified as a "hardwood" - it is quite soft and porous) would absorb these paints like a sponge. Now that may be OK with you, depending on the project, but on something such as what I used it on, I didn't want the wood to swell, or the basket rings would not fit together properly.
> 
> The colors are intense, brilliant and beautiful though, and they don't dry looking 'chalky' as many acrylic paints do. I think they worked nicely for this process, and with a few considerations in the process, the result was really lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> This morning I will be working on finishing up the pattern for this set of scatter dishes. I am offering all three versions in one pattern (SLD513 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes - Link will work once I post the finished pattern). I am also writing the newsletter today and we are sending it out as soon as we get the new products up on the site. Keith has some new projects as well, and I think you will like them.
> 
> I have a long list of ideas and projects to tackle in the near future. I am glad that I am feeling better about things and getting back on track. If I look at everything at once, I become somewhat overwhelmed, but I can't allow that to happen. I know that many of our customers are waiting new items for Christmas and holidays, and we are doing our best to get them developed as quickly as possible. We ask that you be patient and stay tuned here and keep checking back to see what new things we have. Our site is always changing.
> 
> It just this second dawned on me that today is Thursday and not Friday. I was wondering how the week went by so quickly. I suppose if I miss an entire day, that will do it! In any case - happy THURSDAY to you all! Enjoy your day and make the best of it!


They you very much, Kelly. I know some will prefer the natural wood colors (and there are some beautiful hardwoods that can be used!) but I wanted to try these Media Fluid Acrylics on them to see. My samples were maple and I was really impressed with the colors. The green needed two coats though, as it looked a bit uneven with just a light wash like I did the other two in. But I don't mind the darker green at all. It looks very nice.

Thank you for your thoughts on it. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs for Autumn*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a cool, gentle rain and the sun wasn't even really up yet. I have noticed this past week that whether it is cloudy or not, it is taking longer and longer to get light in the mornings.
> 
> Something else changed as well. That cool, crispness is in the air again. After the heavy humidity and warmth that we experienced last week, it seems we have turned another page and are beginning a new chapter of seasons. Autumn is definitely knocking at our door.
> 
> I never mind this time of year. Even though some worry not so much about the fall season, but the season that follows, I do not. I love the cooler weather and don't do well in the heat. I notice that my usual cheerful disposition is somewhat dampened as the heat and humidity climb. I just don't feel myself when it is hot outside.
> 
> I love going to the beach, but as anyone with a job can tell you, that isn't always possible. There are frequently deadlines to meet and all the work that I do is not conducive to working remotely. This year it seems that even on the hot, sunny days, the shoreline has been cloaked in fog and clouds. I live about a kilometer in from the shore, and you can tell the difference in the air in the short drive from here to there. While it may be a bright, hot and sunny day by me, by the time I get to the beach it is many times so foggy you can't see the water. This year was definitely odd.
> 
> This year was definitely not 'typical' for me. With not getting my car back until the first part of July and then injuring my back, it really put a damper on my summer. I haven't been to the gym in several weeks and creatively I have been undecided which of the many paths I should take. I want to try them all, but we all know that one can only spread themselves so thin. But picking and choosing can be difficult, as there is no 'sure bet' on any of them and it is sometimes hard to decide where it is best to invest my time and energy. But it is all part of the process.
> 
> Please understand that I am not writing this to complain, but more to inform. I receive so many questions from you, my followers, who have your own business and are looking for a special formula or answers as to which of your own paths to follow. I try to explain that each of us has our own journey, and no two are the same. We all have different goals, likes, abilities and so forth and we have to figure these things out for ourselves. I think that applies to most things in life. I think we find we can get into the most amount of difficulty when we try to follow someone else's model too closely, as we are all individuals and rarely - if ever - will our circumstances and goals match theirs. Part of the process is feeling things out and learning from our own errors and fine tuning our businesses and actions to match our own goals. I believe that only then can we find true fulfillment and success.
> 
> With that said, I feel that I am well on the path to finding my way. While things may have been a bit of a 'muddle' for me for a while, it seems that the fog is lifting and I am once again beginning to see clear(er) goals in front of me. I feel good about this, and while I see the tables turning, I also am telling myself to be patient and allow things to fall into place. (That's the hardest part!) It will all work out in time.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I just about finished up my ice skate project for the Art Play Date 2015. The next phase of that project is to create the pattern packet and video, which I will be doing over the weekend. But in the mean time, we needed to do a site update, so I finished up the SLD5131 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes that I showed the other day. I am really pleased at how they came out.
> 
> I decided to offer instructions on adding color to them, as I often do in my patterns. While they looked nice in natural maple, I feel that the colors brought them up to another level. This time, I decided to try the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylic Paints on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these new paints! I must admit that when DecoArt introduced them, I didn't think that I would have much use for them. They are advertised as "Multi-Media" paint, which I typically associate with scrap booking and creating greeting cards, etc. But I found that they are wonderful for painting on wood, as their transparency and high level of pigmentation means that they perform almost like a stain - only they are water-based and have no odor. They clean up with soap and water as well, which makes everything so much easier.
> 
> But because they ARE water-based, I do recommend that they be used mainly on hard woods. I think the softer wood such as pine and poplar (even though poplar is technically classified as a "hardwood" - it is quite soft and porous) would absorb these paints like a sponge. Now that may be OK with you, depending on the project, but on something such as what I used it on, I didn't want the wood to swell, or the basket rings would not fit together properly.
> 
> The colors are intense, brilliant and beautiful though, and they don't dry looking 'chalky' as many acrylic paints do. I think they worked nicely for this process, and with a few considerations in the process, the result was really lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> This morning I will be working on finishing up the pattern for this set of scatter dishes. I am offering all three versions in one pattern (SLD513 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes - Link will work once I post the finished pattern). I am also writing the newsletter today and we are sending it out as soon as we get the new products up on the site. Keith has some new projects as well, and I think you will like them.
> 
> I have a long list of ideas and projects to tackle in the near future. I am glad that I am feeling better about things and getting back on track. If I look at everything at once, I become somewhat overwhelmed, but I can't allow that to happen. I know that many of our customers are waiting new items for Christmas and holidays, and we are doing our best to get them developed as quickly as possible. We ask that you be patient and stay tuned here and keep checking back to see what new things we have. Our site is always changing.
> 
> It just this second dawned on me that today is Thursday and not Friday. I was wondering how the week went by so quickly. I suppose if I miss an entire day, that will do it! In any case - happy THURSDAY to you all! Enjoy your day and make the best of it!


Love the colours on the bowls. Looks like a really super paint. I like that you can still see the grain of the wood. And the colours go perfectly with your skeins of cotton!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Designs for Autumn*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a cool, gentle rain and the sun wasn't even really up yet. I have noticed this past week that whether it is cloudy or not, it is taking longer and longer to get light in the mornings.
> 
> Something else changed as well. That cool, crispness is in the air again. After the heavy humidity and warmth that we experienced last week, it seems we have turned another page and are beginning a new chapter of seasons. Autumn is definitely knocking at our door.
> 
> I never mind this time of year. Even though some worry not so much about the fall season, but the season that follows, I do not. I love the cooler weather and don't do well in the heat. I notice that my usual cheerful disposition is somewhat dampened as the heat and humidity climb. I just don't feel myself when it is hot outside.
> 
> I love going to the beach, but as anyone with a job can tell you, that isn't always possible. There are frequently deadlines to meet and all the work that I do is not conducive to working remotely. This year it seems that even on the hot, sunny days, the shoreline has been cloaked in fog and clouds. I live about a kilometer in from the shore, and you can tell the difference in the air in the short drive from here to there. While it may be a bright, hot and sunny day by me, by the time I get to the beach it is many times so foggy you can't see the water. This year was definitely odd.
> 
> This year was definitely not 'typical' for me. With not getting my car back until the first part of July and then injuring my back, it really put a damper on my summer. I haven't been to the gym in several weeks and creatively I have been undecided which of the many paths I should take. I want to try them all, but we all know that one can only spread themselves so thin. But picking and choosing can be difficult, as there is no 'sure bet' on any of them and it is sometimes hard to decide where it is best to invest my time and energy. But it is all part of the process.
> 
> Please understand that I am not writing this to complain, but more to inform. I receive so many questions from you, my followers, who have your own business and are looking for a special formula or answers as to which of your own paths to follow. I try to explain that each of us has our own journey, and no two are the same. We all have different goals, likes, abilities and so forth and we have to figure these things out for ourselves. I think that applies to most things in life. I think we find we can get into the most amount of difficulty when we try to follow someone else's model too closely, as we are all individuals and rarely - if ever - will our circumstances and goals match theirs. Part of the process is feeling things out and learning from our own errors and fine tuning our businesses and actions to match our own goals. I believe that only then can we find true fulfillment and success.
> 
> With that said, I feel that I am well on the path to finding my way. While things may have been a bit of a 'muddle' for me for a while, it seems that the fog is lifting and I am once again beginning to see clear(er) goals in front of me. I feel good about this, and while I see the tables turning, I also am telling myself to be patient and allow things to fall into place. (That's the hardest part!) It will all work out in time.
> 
> As I mentioned yesterday, I just about finished up my ice skate project for the Art Play Date 2015. The next phase of that project is to create the pattern packet and video, which I will be doing over the weekend. But in the mean time, we needed to do a site update, so I finished up the SLD5131 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes that I showed the other day. I am really pleased at how they came out.
> 
> I decided to offer instructions on adding color to them, as I often do in my patterns. While they looked nice in natural maple, I feel that the colors brought them up to another level. This time, I decided to try the new DecoArt Media Fluid Acrylic Paints on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these new paints! I must admit that when DecoArt introduced them, I didn't think that I would have much use for them. They are advertised as "Multi-Media" paint, which I typically associate with scrap booking and creating greeting cards, etc. But I found that they are wonderful for painting on wood, as their transparency and high level of pigmentation means that they perform almost like a stain - only they are water-based and have no odor. They clean up with soap and water as well, which makes everything so much easier.
> 
> But because they ARE water-based, I do recommend that they be used mainly on hard woods. I think the softer wood such as pine and poplar (even though poplar is technically classified as a "hardwood" - it is quite soft and porous) would absorb these paints like a sponge. Now that may be OK with you, depending on the project, but on something such as what I used it on, I didn't want the wood to swell, or the basket rings would not fit together properly.
> 
> The colors are intense, brilliant and beautiful though, and they don't dry looking 'chalky' as many acrylic paints do. I think they worked nicely for this process, and with a few considerations in the process, the result was really lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> This morning I will be working on finishing up the pattern for this set of scatter dishes. I am offering all three versions in one pattern (SLD513 Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes - Link will work once I post the finished pattern). I am also writing the newsletter today and we are sending it out as soon as we get the new products up on the site. Keith has some new projects as well, and I think you will like them.
> 
> I have a long list of ideas and projects to tackle in the near future. I am glad that I am feeling better about things and getting back on track. If I look at everything at once, I become somewhat overwhelmed, but I can't allow that to happen. I know that many of our customers are waiting new items for Christmas and holidays, and we are doing our best to get them developed as quickly as possible. We ask that you be patient and stay tuned here and keep checking back to see what new things we have. Our site is always changing.
> 
> It just this second dawned on me that today is Thursday and not Friday. I was wondering how the week went by so quickly. I suppose if I miss an entire day, that will do it! In any case - happy THURSDAY to you all! Enjoy your day and make the best of it!


Thank you, Anna. I really like them as well. The green, as I said took a couple of coats to look even. Probably because it was so dark. The grain doesn't show through as much on that one. But the other two look lovely and you can see the grain of the maple.

I thought the cotton balls would like nice as 'props'. I need to USE them for needlework now! So much to do! I hope you have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More New Pattern Designs*

This morning when I sat down here at my spot at my computer, ready to do the mail, my little cat Pancakes hopped right up here and snuggled in. He had greeted me with cooing and 'chirps' this morning and I was heating up my coffee - more enthusiastic than usual. Perhaps it is because he 'knows' that I made some cinnamon shortbread cookies last night and he knows me well enough to remember that I may steal one to have with my coffee for breakfast. He loves cookies and seems to favor the cinnamon flavored ones the most. As his 'Grammy' I usually share a small, pea-sized crumb or two with him when I have treats that he likes, and he gobbles them up with enthusiasm. Today was no different.

As I sit here now, it is an hour or so later and Pancakes is still on my lap. The sun is now up and there is a sliver that has slipped through the curtains that is shining right on his head. He really looks like he is enjoying that. It is a nice way to begin the day.

I love these cooler nights and mornings. I think the cats do as well. After a couple of weeks of hot weather (well - hot for Nova Scotia) it is great to have some relief from the stagnant, humid air. Some may think I am rushing the fall season, with several 'official' weeks of summer left. But I always say I never mind the cold and I mean that. I like being wrapped in a blanket with a couple of kitties snuggling with me. It appears that they like it too. I am sure with their thick fur coats they also feel much better now that it is cooler. They are far more active and social anyway.

I feel better as well. So far, this has been a good and productive week, and I look forward to an equally productive weekend. I finished my pattern for my little leaf bowls yesterday and we were able to update the website and send out our newsletter last night. Even though it was a small update by our standards, there are still plenty of new things to keep our customers busy.

Keith has some new plaques that he created for Halloween, with the first being this cool Spooky Halloween Shield Poem plaque (SLDK605):










I think it is one of my favorites of his word plaques to date!

He also has a set of three new "unwelcome" signs for Halloween:










These SLDK609 Haunted, Enter and Halloween signs are available both as individual patterns and as a set of three. They would really be cute for welcome signs or sings for a Halloween part or haunted house. 

And finally, my set of three Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes (SLD513) pattern:










We hope that everyone likes our new things.

We also put several of our best ornament patterns on sale on our Pattern Specials page. While many of them are the scroll sawing ornaments, I also decided to offer my SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas ornaments Painting Pattern and Kits at a special price.










This have shown to be one of my most popular painting patterns.

We hope everyone sees something that will appeal to them.

Today I am finishing up painting on my skates for the Art Play Date event and I am going to start working on my video. I hope to have it finished by the weekend. I look forward to seeing it come together and I hope that everyone has fun and learns from the techniques that I will demonstrate.

On a final note, I want you all to be aware that Lee Valley Tools has a free shipping offer until the end of the month:










This is the time when I usually place my orders. They are a bit higher priced than some places, but the quality of their products is excellent and their customer service is great. You can visit their site here: Lee Valley Tools

Well, that should be about all for today's post. It is now bright and beautiful out, without a cloud in the sky. It looks to be a wonderful, warm summer day. I hope you enjoy your day and I wish you a great weekend.

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Pattern Designs*
> 
> This morning when I sat down here at my spot at my computer, ready to do the mail, my little cat Pancakes hopped right up here and snuggled in. He had greeted me with cooing and 'chirps' this morning and I was heating up my coffee - more enthusiastic than usual. Perhaps it is because he 'knows' that I made some cinnamon shortbread cookies last night and he knows me well enough to remember that I may steal one to have with my coffee for breakfast. He loves cookies and seems to favor the cinnamon flavored ones the most. As his 'Grammy' I usually share a small, pea-sized crumb or two with him when I have treats that he likes, and he gobbles them up with enthusiasm. Today was no different.
> 
> As I sit here now, it is an hour or so later and Pancakes is still on my lap. The sun is now up and there is a sliver that has slipped through the curtains that is shining right on his head. He really looks like he is enjoying that. It is a nice way to begin the day.
> 
> I love these cooler nights and mornings. I think the cats do as well. After a couple of weeks of hot weather (well - hot for Nova Scotia) it is great to have some relief from the stagnant, humid air. Some may think I am rushing the fall season, with several 'official' weeks of summer left. But I always say I never mind the cold and I mean that. I like being wrapped in a blanket with a couple of kitties snuggling with me. It appears that they like it too. I am sure with their thick fur coats they also feel much better now that it is cooler. They are far more active and social anyway.
> 
> I feel better as well. So far, this has been a good and productive week, and I look forward to an equally productive weekend. I finished my pattern for my little leaf bowls yesterday and we were able to update the website and send out our newsletter last night. Even though it was a small update by our standards, there are still plenty of new things to keep our customers busy.
> 
> Keith has some new plaques that he created for Halloween, with the first being this cool Spooky Halloween Shield Poem plaque (SLDK605):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of my favorites of his word plaques to date!
> 
> He also has a set of three new "unwelcome" signs for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These SLDK609 Haunted, Enter and Halloween signs are available both as individual patterns and as a set of three. They would really be cute for welcome signs or sings for a Halloween part or haunted house.
> 
> And finally, my set of three Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes (SLD513) pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that everyone likes our new things.
> 
> We also put several of our best ornament patterns on sale on our Pattern Specials page. While many of them are the scroll sawing ornaments, I also decided to offer my SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas ornaments Painting Pattern and Kits at a special price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This have shown to be one of my most popular painting patterns.
> 
> We hope everyone sees something that will appeal to them.
> 
> Today I am finishing up painting on my skates for the Art Play Date event and I am going to start working on my video. I hope to have it finished by the weekend. I look forward to seeing it come together and I hope that everyone has fun and learns from the techniques that I will demonstrate.
> 
> On a final note, I want you all to be aware that Lee Valley Tools has a free shipping offer until the end of the month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the time when I usually place my orders. They are a bit higher priced than some places, but the quality of their products is excellent and their customer service is great. You can visit their site here: Lee Valley Tools
> 
> Well, that should be about all for today's post. It is now bright and beautiful out, without a cloud in the sky. It looks to be a wonderful, warm summer day. I hope you enjoy your day and I wish you a great weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Keith's signs are very cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Pattern Designs*
> 
> This morning when I sat down here at my spot at my computer, ready to do the mail, my little cat Pancakes hopped right up here and snuggled in. He had greeted me with cooing and 'chirps' this morning and I was heating up my coffee - more enthusiastic than usual. Perhaps it is because he 'knows' that I made some cinnamon shortbread cookies last night and he knows me well enough to remember that I may steal one to have with my coffee for breakfast. He loves cookies and seems to favor the cinnamon flavored ones the most. As his 'Grammy' I usually share a small, pea-sized crumb or two with him when I have treats that he likes, and he gobbles them up with enthusiasm. Today was no different.
> 
> As I sit here now, it is an hour or so later and Pancakes is still on my lap. The sun is now up and there is a sliver that has slipped through the curtains that is shining right on his head. He really looks like he is enjoying that. It is a nice way to begin the day.
> 
> I love these cooler nights and mornings. I think the cats do as well. After a couple of weeks of hot weather (well - hot for Nova Scotia) it is great to have some relief from the stagnant, humid air. Some may think I am rushing the fall season, with several 'official' weeks of summer left. But I always say I never mind the cold and I mean that. I like being wrapped in a blanket with a couple of kitties snuggling with me. It appears that they like it too. I am sure with their thick fur coats they also feel much better now that it is cooler. They are far more active and social anyway.
> 
> I feel better as well. So far, this has been a good and productive week, and I look forward to an equally productive weekend. I finished my pattern for my little leaf bowls yesterday and we were able to update the website and send out our newsletter last night. Even though it was a small update by our standards, there are still plenty of new things to keep our customers busy.
> 
> Keith has some new plaques that he created for Halloween, with the first being this cool Spooky Halloween Shield Poem plaque (SLDK605):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of my favorites of his word plaques to date!
> 
> He also has a set of three new "unwelcome" signs for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These SLDK609 Haunted, Enter and Halloween signs are available both as individual patterns and as a set of three. They would really be cute for welcome signs or sings for a Halloween part or haunted house.
> 
> And finally, my set of three Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes (SLD513) pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that everyone likes our new things.
> 
> We also put several of our best ornament patterns on sale on our Pattern Specials page. While many of them are the scroll sawing ornaments, I also decided to offer my SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas ornaments Painting Pattern and Kits at a special price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This have shown to be one of my most popular painting patterns.
> 
> We hope everyone sees something that will appeal to them.
> 
> Today I am finishing up painting on my skates for the Art Play Date event and I am going to start working on my video. I hope to have it finished by the weekend. I look forward to seeing it come together and I hope that everyone has fun and learns from the techniques that I will demonstrate.
> 
> On a final note, I want you all to be aware that Lee Valley Tools has a free shipping offer until the end of the month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the time when I usually place my orders. They are a bit higher priced than some places, but the quality of their products is excellent and their customer service is great. You can visit their site here: Lee Valley Tools
> 
> Well, that should be about all for today's post. It is now bright and beautiful out, without a cloud in the sky. It looks to be a wonderful, warm summer day. I hope you enjoy your day and I wish you a great weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Thanks, Roger! I really love the poem one! 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Pattern Designs*
> 
> This morning when I sat down here at my spot at my computer, ready to do the mail, my little cat Pancakes hopped right up here and snuggled in. He had greeted me with cooing and 'chirps' this morning and I was heating up my coffee - more enthusiastic than usual. Perhaps it is because he 'knows' that I made some cinnamon shortbread cookies last night and he knows me well enough to remember that I may steal one to have with my coffee for breakfast. He loves cookies and seems to favor the cinnamon flavored ones the most. As his 'Grammy' I usually share a small, pea-sized crumb or two with him when I have treats that he likes, and he gobbles them up with enthusiasm. Today was no different.
> 
> As I sit here now, it is an hour or so later and Pancakes is still on my lap. The sun is now up and there is a sliver that has slipped through the curtains that is shining right on his head. He really looks like he is enjoying that. It is a nice way to begin the day.
> 
> I love these cooler nights and mornings. I think the cats do as well. After a couple of weeks of hot weather (well - hot for Nova Scotia) it is great to have some relief from the stagnant, humid air. Some may think I am rushing the fall season, with several 'official' weeks of summer left. But I always say I never mind the cold and I mean that. I like being wrapped in a blanket with a couple of kitties snuggling with me. It appears that they like it too. I am sure with their thick fur coats they also feel much better now that it is cooler. They are far more active and social anyway.
> 
> I feel better as well. So far, this has been a good and productive week, and I look forward to an equally productive weekend. I finished my pattern for my little leaf bowls yesterday and we were able to update the website and send out our newsletter last night. Even though it was a small update by our standards, there are still plenty of new things to keep our customers busy.
> 
> Keith has some new plaques that he created for Halloween, with the first being this cool Spooky Halloween Shield Poem plaque (SLDK605):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of my favorites of his word plaques to date!
> 
> He also has a set of three new "unwelcome" signs for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These SLDK609 Haunted, Enter and Halloween signs are available both as individual patterns and as a set of three. They would really be cute for welcome signs or sings for a Halloween part or haunted house.
> 
> And finally, my set of three Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes (SLD513) pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that everyone likes our new things.
> 
> We also put several of our best ornament patterns on sale on our Pattern Specials page. While many of them are the scroll sawing ornaments, I also decided to offer my SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas ornaments Painting Pattern and Kits at a special price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This have shown to be one of my most popular painting patterns.
> 
> We hope everyone sees something that will appeal to them.
> 
> Today I am finishing up painting on my skates for the Art Play Date event and I am going to start working on my video. I hope to have it finished by the weekend. I look forward to seeing it come together and I hope that everyone has fun and learns from the techniques that I will demonstrate.
> 
> On a final note, I want you all to be aware that Lee Valley Tools has a free shipping offer until the end of the month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the time when I usually place my orders. They are a bit higher priced than some places, but the quality of their products is excellent and their customer service is great. You can visit their site here: Lee Valley Tools
> 
> Well, that should be about all for today's post. It is now bright and beautiful out, without a cloud in the sky. It looks to be a wonderful, warm summer day. I hope you enjoy your day and I wish you a great weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


Great signs from Keith. 
We are getting very much needed rain for the next 4 days. My garden will be very happy. The Fall season is approaching!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More New Pattern Designs*
> 
> This morning when I sat down here at my spot at my computer, ready to do the mail, my little cat Pancakes hopped right up here and snuggled in. He had greeted me with cooing and 'chirps' this morning and I was heating up my coffee - more enthusiastic than usual. Perhaps it is because he 'knows' that I made some cinnamon shortbread cookies last night and he knows me well enough to remember that I may steal one to have with my coffee for breakfast. He loves cookies and seems to favor the cinnamon flavored ones the most. As his 'Grammy' I usually share a small, pea-sized crumb or two with him when I have treats that he likes, and he gobbles them up with enthusiasm. Today was no different.
> 
> As I sit here now, it is an hour or so later and Pancakes is still on my lap. The sun is now up and there is a sliver that has slipped through the curtains that is shining right on his head. He really looks like he is enjoying that. It is a nice way to begin the day.
> 
> I love these cooler nights and mornings. I think the cats do as well. After a couple of weeks of hot weather (well - hot for Nova Scotia) it is great to have some relief from the stagnant, humid air. Some may think I am rushing the fall season, with several 'official' weeks of summer left. But I always say I never mind the cold and I mean that. I like being wrapped in a blanket with a couple of kitties snuggling with me. It appears that they like it too. I am sure with their thick fur coats they also feel much better now that it is cooler. They are far more active and social anyway.
> 
> I feel better as well. So far, this has been a good and productive week, and I look forward to an equally productive weekend. I finished my pattern for my little leaf bowls yesterday and we were able to update the website and send out our newsletter last night. Even though it was a small update by our standards, there are still plenty of new things to keep our customers busy.
> 
> Keith has some new plaques that he created for Halloween, with the first being this cool Spooky Halloween Shield Poem plaque (SLDK605):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is one of my favorites of his word plaques to date!
> 
> He also has a set of three new "unwelcome" signs for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These SLDK609 Haunted, Enter and Halloween signs are available both as individual patterns and as a set of three. They would really be cute for welcome signs or sings for a Halloween part or haunted house.
> 
> And finally, my set of three Autumn Leaf Scatter Dishes (SLD513) pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope that everyone likes our new things.
> 
> We also put several of our best ornament patterns on sale on our Pattern Specials page. While many of them are the scroll sawing ornaments, I also decided to offer my SLDP215 - 12 Days of Christmas ornaments Painting Pattern and Kits at a special price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This have shown to be one of my most popular painting patterns.
> 
> We hope everyone sees something that will appeal to them.
> 
> Today I am finishing up painting on my skates for the Art Play Date event and I am going to start working on my video. I hope to have it finished by the weekend. I look forward to seeing it come together and I hope that everyone has fun and learns from the techniques that I will demonstrate.
> 
> On a final note, I want you all to be aware that Lee Valley Tools has a free shipping offer until the end of the month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the time when I usually place my orders. They are a bit higher priced than some places, but the quality of their products is excellent and their customer service is great. You can visit their site here: Lee Valley Tools
> 
> Well, that should be about all for today's post. It is now bright and beautiful out, without a cloud in the sky. It looks to be a wonderful, warm summer day. I hope you enjoy your day and I wish you a great weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday to you!


It is suddenly cooler here as well, Anna. It 'feels' more like September already. But I like the cooler weather so I don't mind. I hope you have a great weekend and get the rain you need. Our area seems to be drier than usual as well.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Videos*

I truly believe that I am very fortunate to live in a time when we have so many opportunities available to us via our computers. Not only does it allow us exposure to parts of the world that we may never be able to see, but it also is a great resource for learning new skills in ways we never thought possible.

Last year, I was invited to teach a class in the program "Art Play Date 2015" which was organized by a wonderful teacher (and my friend) Kelly Hoernig. Kelly came up with this concept in 2014 and I really loved the idea. In a nutshell, the "Play Date" consisted of 24 artists/designers teaching 24 video lessons in 24 weeks via the online classroom that Kelly set up. The cost of the 'course' was nominal and it was a wonderful opportunity for me to learn with some of my favorite decorative painting teachers - some which I have been following for many years. What a great idea!

I jumped at the opportunity to do so, as even though I am always busy, I wanted to be able to watch and participate in learning from some of my favorites. Even if I didn't complete all the projects, it would still be a great opportunity to learn.

When Kelly asked me if I wanted to join the line up of teachers for 2015, I jumped at the chance. It was a great opportunity for me to reach 'new' students who may have never heard of me, but also learn myself. While I had created several short technique videos, (you can see them on my YouTube channel - (Sheila Landry on YouTube) I knew it would also be an opportunity for me to hone my teaching skills and learn something myself. I was not disappointed.

The project that I am teaching is a pair of decorated Victorian Ice Skates.










I thought it was a great chance to teach several easy, yet effective techniques that others can use and apply not only on this project, but many others.

Those of you who read often know that I love to experiment with different products and media that make creating fun and can be done by just about everyone. These cute skates require very little painting skill, yet they look pretty and detailed. I am thrilled for the opportunity to break down the process and show how EASY (Yes - easy!) it is to create something like this. I also included an 'antique' variation that can be acquired by adding just one or two more simple steps.










I am thrilled at how these came out as well, and I can't really decide which version I liked best.

The quick addition of fine crackle and a darker wash really made these skates look 'old':

The best part is that it is fast and fun to create something like this, and I can't wait until my class 'airs' (the beginning of October). I hope people really enjoy the project and get as excited about it as I am!

So I spent the weekend preparing the video(s) for my class. What I decided to do is break it down into several smaller videos. that way people who know how to do one step or another don't have to struggle through an entire long piece and they can jump in right when they need to see how something is done. I think it will make it even more fun and nicer for everyone.

The video lesson will be accompanie









d by a full pattern packet - which will include many color step-by-step photos. Since the project video is available until March of next year, I want those who may not have had time to do the class to have a paper lesson that is complete and everything is fully explained on paper, so they can look at it even years from now and be able to follow it. This isn't a requirement for the 'course' but it is just the way I am. My way of thinking is that if people pay for a lesson, I need to provide full instructions.

When I do videos, I often get nervous and feel uncomfortable - especially in the beginning. But I find that as soon as I begin showing how to do the project, I relax and do much better. As I look at all the segments of the video as I am editing, I am pretty happy with the outcome, and I want to do more in the future. I am warming up to this new (for me) way of teaching and I plan on offering more videos soon on my YouTube channel.

Today I will be doing the final editing and also writing out the pattern packet. That will probably take all day and much of tomorrow. But when I am done, I think that I will realize that this is a wonderful way to teach both painting and scroll sawing. I plan to do many more in the future.

The weekend went by quickly, as usual. Here we are on the last day of August already and getting to the end of summer. The mornings are cooler and it is a bit darker when I get up, but I don't mind that at all. My favorite time of year is approaching quickly and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. With the blink of an eye it will have passed.

Happy Monday to you all. I wish you a wonderfully creative week ahead.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Videos*
> 
> I truly believe that I am very fortunate to live in a time when we have so many opportunities available to us via our computers. Not only does it allow us exposure to parts of the world that we may never be able to see, but it also is a great resource for learning new skills in ways we never thought possible.
> 
> Last year, I was invited to teach a class in the program "Art Play Date 2015" which was organized by a wonderful teacher (and my friend) Kelly Hoernig. Kelly came up with this concept in 2014 and I really loved the idea. In a nutshell, the "Play Date" consisted of 24 artists/designers teaching 24 video lessons in 24 weeks via the online classroom that Kelly set up. The cost of the 'course' was nominal and it was a wonderful opportunity for me to learn with some of my favorite decorative painting teachers - some which I have been following for many years. What a great idea!
> 
> I jumped at the opportunity to do so, as even though I am always busy, I wanted to be able to watch and participate in learning from some of my favorites. Even if I didn't complete all the projects, it would still be a great opportunity to learn.
> 
> When Kelly asked me if I wanted to join the line up of teachers for 2015, I jumped at the chance. It was a great opportunity for me to reach 'new' students who may have never heard of me, but also learn myself. While I had created several short technique videos, (you can see them on my YouTube channel - (Sheila Landry on YouTube) I knew it would also be an opportunity for me to hone my teaching skills and learn something myself. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The project that I am teaching is a pair of decorated Victorian Ice Skates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a great chance to teach several easy, yet effective techniques that others can use and apply not only on this project, but many others.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I love to experiment with different products and media that make creating fun and can be done by just about everyone. These cute skates require very little painting skill, yet they look pretty and detailed. I am thrilled for the opportunity to break down the process and show how EASY (Yes - easy!) it is to create something like this. I also included an 'antique' variation that can be acquired by adding just one or two more simple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how these came out as well, and I can't really decide which version I liked best.
> 
> The quick addition of fine crackle and a darker wash really made these skates look 'old':
> 
> The best part is that it is fast and fun to create something like this, and I can't wait until my class 'airs' (the beginning of October). I hope people really enjoy the project and get as excited about it as I am!
> 
> So I spent the weekend preparing the video(s) for my class. What I decided to do is break it down into several smaller videos. that way people who know how to do one step or another don't have to struggle through an entire long piece and they can jump in right when they need to see how something is done. I think it will make it even more fun and nicer for everyone.
> 
> The video lesson will be accompanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d by a full pattern packet - which will include many color step-by-step photos. Since the project video is available until March of next year, I want those who may not have had time to do the class to have a paper lesson that is complete and everything is fully explained on paper, so they can look at it even years from now and be able to follow it. This isn't a requirement for the 'course' but it is just the way I am. My way of thinking is that if people pay for a lesson, I need to provide full instructions.
> 
> When I do videos, I often get nervous and feel uncomfortable - especially in the beginning. But I find that as soon as I begin showing how to do the project, I relax and do much better. As I look at all the segments of the video as I am editing, I am pretty happy with the outcome, and I want to do more in the future. I am warming up to this new (for me) way of teaching and I plan on offering more videos soon on my YouTube channel.
> 
> Today I will be doing the final editing and also writing out the pattern packet. That will probably take all day and much of tomorrow. But when I am done, I think that I will realize that this is a wonderful way to teach both painting and scroll sawing. I plan to do many more in the future.
> 
> The weekend went by quickly, as usual. Here we are on the last day of August already and getting to the end of summer. The mornings are cooler and it is a bit darker when I get up, but I don't mind that at all. My favorite time of year is approaching quickly and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. With the blink of an eye it will have passed.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. I wish you a wonderfully creative week ahead.


My favourite is the antique version of the skates. Beautiful! These would make a wonderful present for anyone in the iceskating world and a great prize for competitive skaters. I love the way you combined the mudding with the crackle effect. I'm looking forward to getting back to the painting time of the year!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Videos*
> 
> I truly believe that I am very fortunate to live in a time when we have so many opportunities available to us via our computers. Not only does it allow us exposure to parts of the world that we may never be able to see, but it also is a great resource for learning new skills in ways we never thought possible.
> 
> Last year, I was invited to teach a class in the program "Art Play Date 2015" which was organized by a wonderful teacher (and my friend) Kelly Hoernig. Kelly came up with this concept in 2014 and I really loved the idea. In a nutshell, the "Play Date" consisted of 24 artists/designers teaching 24 video lessons in 24 weeks via the online classroom that Kelly set up. The cost of the 'course' was nominal and it was a wonderful opportunity for me to learn with some of my favorite decorative painting teachers - some which I have been following for many years. What a great idea!
> 
> I jumped at the opportunity to do so, as even though I am always busy, I wanted to be able to watch and participate in learning from some of my favorites. Even if I didn't complete all the projects, it would still be a great opportunity to learn.
> 
> When Kelly asked me if I wanted to join the line up of teachers for 2015, I jumped at the chance. It was a great opportunity for me to reach 'new' students who may have never heard of me, but also learn myself. While I had created several short technique videos, (you can see them on my YouTube channel - (Sheila Landry on YouTube) I knew it would also be an opportunity for me to hone my teaching skills and learn something myself. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The project that I am teaching is a pair of decorated Victorian Ice Skates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a great chance to teach several easy, yet effective techniques that others can use and apply not only on this project, but many others.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I love to experiment with different products and media that make creating fun and can be done by just about everyone. These cute skates require very little painting skill, yet they look pretty and detailed. I am thrilled for the opportunity to break down the process and show how EASY (Yes - easy!) it is to create something like this. I also included an 'antique' variation that can be acquired by adding just one or two more simple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how these came out as well, and I can't really decide which version I liked best.
> 
> The quick addition of fine crackle and a darker wash really made these skates look 'old':
> 
> The best part is that it is fast and fun to create something like this, and I can't wait until my class 'airs' (the beginning of October). I hope people really enjoy the project and get as excited about it as I am!
> 
> So I spent the weekend preparing the video(s) for my class. What I decided to do is break it down into several smaller videos. that way people who know how to do one step or another don't have to struggle through an entire long piece and they can jump in right when they need to see how something is done. I think it will make it even more fun and nicer for everyone.
> 
> The video lesson will be accompanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d by a full pattern packet - which will include many color step-by-step photos. Since the project video is available until March of next year, I want those who may not have had time to do the class to have a paper lesson that is complete and everything is fully explained on paper, so they can look at it even years from now and be able to follow it. This isn't a requirement for the 'course' but it is just the way I am. My way of thinking is that if people pay for a lesson, I need to provide full instructions.
> 
> When I do videos, I often get nervous and feel uncomfortable - especially in the beginning. But I find that as soon as I begin showing how to do the project, I relax and do much better. As I look at all the segments of the video as I am editing, I am pretty happy with the outcome, and I want to do more in the future. I am warming up to this new (for me) way of teaching and I plan on offering more videos soon on my YouTube channel.
> 
> Today I will be doing the final editing and also writing out the pattern packet. That will probably take all day and much of tomorrow. But when I am done, I think that I will realize that this is a wonderful way to teach both painting and scroll sawing. I plan to do many more in the future.
> 
> The weekend went by quickly, as usual. Here we are on the last day of August already and getting to the end of summer. The mornings are cooler and it is a bit darker when I get up, but I don't mind that at all. My favorite time of year is approaching quickly and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. With the blink of an eye it will have passed.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. I wish you a wonderfully creative week ahead.


Sheila, I love your open mind and attitude. It seems to be so important for even the professionals to take every opportunity learn from others without copping or infringing on copyrights. I even learned daily as a munitions officer and specialist many useful techniques and efficiency improvements from my personnel regardless of their rank or backgrounds. All your variations are magnificent. I especially like the ones with the feathered collars.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Videos*
> 
> I truly believe that I am very fortunate to live in a time when we have so many opportunities available to us via our computers. Not only does it allow us exposure to parts of the world that we may never be able to see, but it also is a great resource for learning new skills in ways we never thought possible.
> 
> Last year, I was invited to teach a class in the program "Art Play Date 2015" which was organized by a wonderful teacher (and my friend) Kelly Hoernig. Kelly came up with this concept in 2014 and I really loved the idea. In a nutshell, the "Play Date" consisted of 24 artists/designers teaching 24 video lessons in 24 weeks via the online classroom that Kelly set up. The cost of the 'course' was nominal and it was a wonderful opportunity for me to learn with some of my favorite decorative painting teachers - some which I have been following for many years. What a great idea!
> 
> I jumped at the opportunity to do so, as even though I am always busy, I wanted to be able to watch and participate in learning from some of my favorites. Even if I didn't complete all the projects, it would still be a great opportunity to learn.
> 
> When Kelly asked me if I wanted to join the line up of teachers for 2015, I jumped at the chance. It was a great opportunity for me to reach 'new' students who may have never heard of me, but also learn myself. While I had created several short technique videos, (you can see them on my YouTube channel - (Sheila Landry on YouTube) I knew it would also be an opportunity for me to hone my teaching skills and learn something myself. I was not disappointed.
> 
> The project that I am teaching is a pair of decorated Victorian Ice Skates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a great chance to teach several easy, yet effective techniques that others can use and apply not only on this project, but many others.
> 
> Those of you who read often know that I love to experiment with different products and media that make creating fun and can be done by just about everyone. These cute skates require very little painting skill, yet they look pretty and detailed. I am thrilled for the opportunity to break down the process and show how EASY (Yes - easy!) it is to create something like this. I also included an 'antique' variation that can be acquired by adding just one or two more simple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled at how these came out as well, and I can't really decide which version I liked best.
> 
> The quick addition of fine crackle and a darker wash really made these skates look 'old':
> 
> The best part is that it is fast and fun to create something like this, and I can't wait until my class 'airs' (the beginning of October). I hope people really enjoy the project and get as excited about it as I am!
> 
> So I spent the weekend preparing the video(s) for my class. What I decided to do is break it down into several smaller videos. that way people who know how to do one step or another don't have to struggle through an entire long piece and they can jump in right when they need to see how something is done. I think it will make it even more fun and nicer for everyone.
> 
> The video lesson will be accompanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d by a full pattern packet - which will include many color step-by-step photos. Since the project video is available until March of next year, I want those who may not have had time to do the class to have a paper lesson that is complete and everything is fully explained on paper, so they can look at it even years from now and be able to follow it. This isn't a requirement for the 'course' but it is just the way I am. My way of thinking is that if people pay for a lesson, I need to provide full instructions.
> 
> When I do videos, I often get nervous and feel uncomfortable - especially in the beginning. But I find that as soon as I begin showing how to do the project, I relax and do much better. As I look at all the segments of the video as I am editing, I am pretty happy with the outcome, and I want to do more in the future. I am warming up to this new (for me) way of teaching and I plan on offering more videos soon on my YouTube channel.
> 
> Today I will be doing the final editing and also writing out the pattern packet. That will probably take all day and much of tomorrow. But when I am done, I think that I will realize that this is a wonderful way to teach both painting and scroll sawing. I plan to do many more in the future.
> 
> The weekend went by quickly, as usual. Here we are on the last day of August already and getting to the end of summer. The mornings are cooler and it is a bit darker when I get up, but I don't mind that at all. My favorite time of year is approaching quickly and I hope to enjoy it to the fullest. With the blink of an eye it will have passed.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. I wish you a wonderfully creative week ahead.


Thank you, both. 

I am sorry to be so late in responding, but I have been working on the videos and they have taken most of my resources to do so. But things are in the final stages now and everything is uploading to the main server as I write.

I really enjoy teaching these classes. Every time I do a video, I think to myself - "I need to do this more!" I think that they really help people understand things a bit better and they encourage others to try new techniques. I am really going to try to make more of them soon.

This series won't be available to the public, as they are only for subscribers to the class, but I would like to do more nonetheless that I will put on my YouTube channel for everyone to enjoy! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Uploading*

I am afraid today's post won't be too exciting. I am in the process of uploading nine videos, and being the impatient gal I am, I am doing them all at once. I figured I would give my new computer components a chance to spread their wings and see what they can do.

So far, so good . . .

However, it is not without taxing my system a bit. I had a couple of things to show you, but I think I will wait until tomorrow. Uploading photos may just send it over the edge. 

Needless to say, I worked on my videos yesterday. Nine of them. They range from 5 minutes or so to about 25 minutes in length, depending on what I was doing. I like the idea of offering small 'bites' of information that are clearly labeled so that others won't have to sift through all kinds of stuff to find out what they want. After all - we are all busy - right?

But it meant cutting and editing nine files instead of two or three. It would have been much quicker if my computer cooperated. Or maybe I should say my software. I had previously used Windows Movie Maker to edit my videos without a problem. With the new system and over double the memory, one would think that it would really work much better now that I have new and updated hardware. But this is Microsoft we are talking about, and as per tradition, their software didn't pass the test.

I spent several hours trying to edit the first (four minute - SHORT!) video for uploading. It was very frustrating.

About 4pm I decided to throw in the towel and find an alternative. I wanted something BASIC and EASY that didn't have a large learning curve. After all - I was under a deadline. I have been using Windows Movie Maker for years (actually for ALL my previous videos) and the last thing I expected was for it to fail. But it locked up, crashed and just didn't do anything over, and over and over again, no matter what adjustments, upgrades or configurations I used. So I finally gave up.

I did as much research as I could on "Easy video editing programs" and came across a program called Wondershare Filmora. The reviews were positive and the learning curve was promised to be short. So I downloaded the trial version and gave it a go.

Now it still took me a couple of hours to familiarize myself with the features. I also watched several of the tutorials on it. But it did what I asked it and as soon as I was more familiar with the buttons and commands, I got rolling.

By now it was about 8pm and my first video was 'ready' to convert. The limitations on the free version were that the final output video would be watermarked. I couldn't have that, so I took the plunge and spent the $50 and bought the license. The rest of the night went very well.

I finished up the 8 segments and introduction by about midnight. I thought that was pretty good considering. I kept the videos simple and basic - with a lead in/lead out and transition for those pieces that needed splicing. But it did what it was supposed to do and the time to convert them to the version I needed (MP4) was reasonable and quick. I am happy.

Hopefully in the future I will use some of the cool 'tricks' and features that Filmora has to offer. It will be nice to play and have fun with my videos and perhaps make them a little more exciting. But for now, these are good and professional looking and even they have no extra bells and whistles, I feel that the mission is accomplished. YAY!

(I am at 41% uploaded as I write!)










This is probably one of my all time favorite photos of her. I couldn't upload a new one because of (well - you know! The video!)

She is smart, beautiful, kind and the best daughter a mom could want. It is hard to believe she is already a beautiful young woman. She was just a child yesterday!

That will be it for today. I hope you all have a great day.

Until tomorrow. . .


----------



## scrollgirl

*Quick Paint*

Yesterday I didn't write because I was working on my "Quick Paint" project for the online painting community called Toletown. Last year I was asked by Lorrie, the manager of the site if I would like to be on the Toletown design team. I was very much thrilled with the chance, as I had been a member of Toletown for many years and I think it is a great venue for anyone who likes painting for fun. I am also thrilled to be in the company of some of my favorite painting designers, many who I also have been following for several years.

As a member of the design team, we got to sign up for several projects to contribute. As a whole, the design team provides two full projects (which include a video lesson) as well as a "Quick Paint" project that is something that can be done in an hour or so, without too much fussing. This time it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project.

Anyone who knows me well knows that as far as designing goes, I am rarely able to create something that would be referred to as "Quick". One talent that I possess is that I can take the simplest version of any type of project, and by the time I am done with it, it has several variations and lots of detail. Alas, it is anything but "Quick".

So this was a stretch for me. . .

I thought that perhaps I would use one of the elements of my "Black Cat Society" plaque for the quick paint. While the entire piece is quite detailed, I though extracting just one of the elements may be the way to go. I chose the little witch hat with two mice peeking from beneath it. I thought that it would make a nice stand-alone design that could be used as an ornament, on a banner, or even on a note card. The design by itself would be fast and not too difficult to paint, and I thought it was really cute.

I worked on it yesterday and I was pleased how it came out. It had enough detail in it, but it wasn't overwhelming, as the entire plaque may be to some. I still had 14 step-by-step photos in the pattern, as that is something that I just couldn't help adding, but I think that by doing so, it makes the project so much easier for someone who may not have a lot of experience, and they are able to learn and complete it. That is what teaching is all about.

Below is the finished ornament:










I really think it looks cute. And I painted it in about an hour. (For me, that is really QUICK!)

I am also offering the wood cutouts which will be available at my Etsy Shop:










I think it is a cute and fast project that just about anyone can do. I hope people give it a try!

I really like working with other designers in this manner. Since we no longer have our print magazines, it is nice to have the opportunity to work with peers and other talented designers. This is especially important I believe when working from home on your own, as it sometimes helps to have peers and friends cheering us along. It gives one a sense of belonging and community.

I also received my digital issue of PaintingEzine yesterday. That was the publication that I created my "Layla" painting for. They ave a great issue for the month of September, with many fun projects:










For just $16 a year, you get 12 project packed digital issues with full patterns and instructions. There is always something for everyone.

At first when the paper magazines fell, I was naturally bitterly disappointed. But since that occurred (a full YEAR ago! I can't believe it!) there have been several ways that the painting community stepped up and banded together to keep us all happy. While I was one who loved to hold the beautiful issues in my hands, I have learned to appreciate the convenience of reading digital issues. Not only can you browse through them quickly and efficiently, but you can readily print the patterns without having to scan them in, and you don't have to have a place to 'store' the physical copies. With the huge drives on our computers these days, it is much easier to just file them away for later viewing. And you don't have to wait for the post office to deliver it either. I get my issues on time, every single month.

I think that I am learning that changes CAN be for the better.

Today I will be starting to draw some new designs up. My Art Play Date videos and pattern are all submitted and my deadlines are met. It is time to take a breath and begin working on other things that will be coming up quickly.

It is a cool and foggy morning here in Nova Scotia. The nights are getting much, much cooler, and while the days are still warm, there is that hint of chill in the air that indicates that summer is coming to a close. I still want to enjoy the nice weather while I can.

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Paint*
> 
> Yesterday I didn't write because I was working on my "Quick Paint" project for the online painting community called Toletown. Last year I was asked by Lorrie, the manager of the site if I would like to be on the Toletown design team. I was very much thrilled with the chance, as I had been a member of Toletown for many years and I think it is a great venue for anyone who likes painting for fun. I am also thrilled to be in the company of some of my favorite painting designers, many who I also have been following for several years.
> 
> As a member of the design team, we got to sign up for several projects to contribute. As a whole, the design team provides two full projects (which include a video lesson) as well as a "Quick Paint" project that is something that can be done in an hour or so, without too much fussing. This time it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project.
> 
> Anyone who knows me well knows that as far as designing goes, I am rarely able to create something that would be referred to as "Quick". One talent that I possess is that I can take the simplest version of any type of project, and by the time I am done with it, it has several variations and lots of detail. Alas, it is anything but "Quick".
> 
> So this was a stretch for me. . .
> 
> I thought that perhaps I would use one of the elements of my "Black Cat Society" plaque for the quick paint. While the entire piece is quite detailed, I though extracting just one of the elements may be the way to go. I chose the little witch hat with two mice peeking from beneath it. I thought that it would make a nice stand-alone design that could be used as an ornament, on a banner, or even on a note card. The design by itself would be fast and not too difficult to paint, and I thought it was really cute.
> 
> I worked on it yesterday and I was pleased how it came out. It had enough detail in it, but it wasn't overwhelming, as the entire plaque may be to some. I still had 14 step-by-step photos in the pattern, as that is something that I just couldn't help adding, but I think that by doing so, it makes the project so much easier for someone who may not have a lot of experience, and they are able to learn and complete it. That is what teaching is all about.
> 
> Below is the finished ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it looks cute. And I painted it in about an hour. (For me, that is really QUICK!)
> 
> I am also offering the wood cutouts which will be available at my Etsy Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a cute and fast project that just about anyone can do. I hope people give it a try!
> 
> I really like working with other designers in this manner. Since we no longer have our print magazines, it is nice to have the opportunity to work with peers and other talented designers. This is especially important I believe when working from home on your own, as it sometimes helps to have peers and friends cheering us along. It gives one a sense of belonging and community.
> 
> I also received my digital issue of PaintingEzine yesterday. That was the publication that I created my "Layla" painting for. They ave a great issue for the month of September, with many fun projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For just $16 a year, you get 12 project packed digital issues with full patterns and instructions. There is always something for everyone.
> 
> At first when the paper magazines fell, I was naturally bitterly disappointed. But since that occurred (a full YEAR ago! I can't believe it!) there have been several ways that the painting community stepped up and banded together to keep us all happy. While I was one who loved to hold the beautiful issues in my hands, I have learned to appreciate the convenience of reading digital issues. Not only can you browse through them quickly and efficiently, but you can readily print the patterns without having to scan them in, and you don't have to have a place to 'store' the physical copies. With the huge drives on our computers these days, it is much easier to just file them away for later viewing. And you don't have to wait for the post office to deliver it either. I get my issues on time, every single month.
> 
> I think that I am learning that changes CAN be for the better.
> 
> Today I will be starting to draw some new designs up. My Art Play Date videos and pattern are all submitted and my deadlines are met. It is time to take a breath and begin working on other things that will be coming up quickly.
> 
> It is a cool and foggy morning here in Nova Scotia. The nights are getting much, much cooler, and while the days are still warm, there is that hint of chill in the air that indicates that summer is coming to a close. I still want to enjoy the nice weather while I can.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Cool project Sheila. That would make an awesome Halloween card or you could make a Halloween banner with it.
I love Painting Ezine. It's a great painting resource and teaching magazine and I like that I have them stored on my computer and can go back to them even years down the road.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Quick Paint*
> 
> Yesterday I didn't write because I was working on my "Quick Paint" project for the online painting community called Toletown. Last year I was asked by Lorrie, the manager of the site if I would like to be on the Toletown design team. I was very much thrilled with the chance, as I had been a member of Toletown for many years and I think it is a great venue for anyone who likes painting for fun. I am also thrilled to be in the company of some of my favorite painting designers, many who I also have been following for several years.
> 
> As a member of the design team, we got to sign up for several projects to contribute. As a whole, the design team provides two full projects (which include a video lesson) as well as a "Quick Paint" project that is something that can be done in an hour or so, without too much fussing. This time it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project.
> 
> Anyone who knows me well knows that as far as designing goes, I am rarely able to create something that would be referred to as "Quick". One talent that I possess is that I can take the simplest version of any type of project, and by the time I am done with it, it has several variations and lots of detail. Alas, it is anything but "Quick".
> 
> So this was a stretch for me. . .
> 
> I thought that perhaps I would use one of the elements of my "Black Cat Society" plaque for the quick paint. While the entire piece is quite detailed, I though extracting just one of the elements may be the way to go. I chose the little witch hat with two mice peeking from beneath it. I thought that it would make a nice stand-alone design that could be used as an ornament, on a banner, or even on a note card. The design by itself would be fast and not too difficult to paint, and I thought it was really cute.
> 
> I worked on it yesterday and I was pleased how it came out. It had enough detail in it, but it wasn't overwhelming, as the entire plaque may be to some. I still had 14 step-by-step photos in the pattern, as that is something that I just couldn't help adding, but I think that by doing so, it makes the project so much easier for someone who may not have a lot of experience, and they are able to learn and complete it. That is what teaching is all about.
> 
> Below is the finished ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it looks cute. And I painted it in about an hour. (For me, that is really QUICK!)
> 
> I am also offering the wood cutouts which will be available at my Etsy Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a cute and fast project that just about anyone can do. I hope people give it a try!
> 
> I really like working with other designers in this manner. Since we no longer have our print magazines, it is nice to have the opportunity to work with peers and other talented designers. This is especially important I believe when working from home on your own, as it sometimes helps to have peers and friends cheering us along. It gives one a sense of belonging and community.
> 
> I also received my digital issue of PaintingEzine yesterday. That was the publication that I created my "Layla" painting for. They ave a great issue for the month of September, with many fun projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For just $16 a year, you get 12 project packed digital issues with full patterns and instructions. There is always something for everyone.
> 
> At first when the paper magazines fell, I was naturally bitterly disappointed. But since that occurred (a full YEAR ago! I can't believe it!) there have been several ways that the painting community stepped up and banded together to keep us all happy. While I was one who loved to hold the beautiful issues in my hands, I have learned to appreciate the convenience of reading digital issues. Not only can you browse through them quickly and efficiently, but you can readily print the patterns without having to scan them in, and you don't have to have a place to 'store' the physical copies. With the huge drives on our computers these days, it is much easier to just file them away for later viewing. And you don't have to wait for the post office to deliver it either. I get my issues on time, every single month.
> 
> I think that I am learning that changes CAN be for the better.
> 
> Today I will be starting to draw some new designs up. My Art Play Date videos and pattern are all submitted and my deadlines are met. It is time to take a breath and begin working on other things that will be coming up quickly.
> 
> It is a cool and foggy morning here in Nova Scotia. The nights are getting much, much cooler, and while the days are still warm, there is that hint of chill in the air that indicates that summer is coming to a close. I still want to enjoy the nice weather while I can.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday! Have fun and enjoy your day!


Hi, Anna! You know - I think the quality of the digital magazines is amazing. For such a small cost, we get all color photos and lots and lots of projects of all levels. I really am starting to like them better. And as I mentioned - everyone gets their copies at the same time and ON TIME too. Lots of plusses!

Thank you for your kind comment on my project. It is just a little snippet from my other one.

I hope you have a great day. Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Birthday to my Grand Daughter, Willow!*

I spent the day yesterday mapping out a couple of new designs, as well as getting some things done around my home. It seems that the last several weeks I have been working from deadline to deadline, and it felt good to have things pretty much done and under my belt. I needed a short time to catch up with everything I think.

That's not to say that I don't have new deadlines to work on. It is great to have my focus a bit ahead and have some commitments that I want to fill to keep the business thriving. I still sometimes feel unsure of the direction to take, and I keep trying to test the waters in different areas to see what will bring the most success. It is all part of the process.

I was pleased with the response from my little "SLDP242 Magical Mice" ornament that I created for the Toletown quick paint. It shows me that every project doesn't have to be huge and complicated, and that sometimes people just want something that they can make and finish up in an hour or two. Even though it is quick to make, it is still kind of cute and I think I will try to make more projects like this in the future.










I have not only the wood pieces available for it, but also the pattern as well at my Sheila Landry Designs Etsy Shop. I like keeping the store active, because it is fast and easy to post and change things, without having to bother Keith with it. He likes to keep the site looking a certain way, and I kind of let that up to him. But I can add and remove products in my little store pretty quickly, and it is a good resource to have exposure to new and different customers.

I have some other new opportunities that came up in the past week that I will tell you about later. I am pretty excited about them. I also began drawing new designs for my woodworking and scroll sawing people to enjoy. It is all so busy! That makes me HAPPY! 

Since I haven't been blogging on the weekends, I wanted to give a call out to my little two year old grand daughter, Willow who has a birthday tomorrow.

For my own birthday, my dear friend Leldon sent me this beautiful frame and photo of Willow:










He makes these awesome frames and does lots of other kinds of woodworking for special orders and for local businesses. I was really thrilled and surprised to receive this. The name is compound cut and he put it on an angle so that whether I had a picture in portrait or landscape orientation, it would work. I just love it.

It is another beautiful and sunny day here. It was warm again yesterday and seems to be warming up again today as well. Summer isn't quite over yet.

I hope you all have a good weekend and get some nice days to enjoy the outdoors. To me, the most beautiful time of year is approaching and I can't wait. I love the autumn and everything about it.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Change*

With the Labor Day weekend behind us, we realize that summer is coming to a close. Things are already changing. The mornings are darker and the night air is cooler. Before long summer will be a memory and it will be a new season. Autumn is upon us.

I know that I say this every year, but it went by much too quickly. Perhaps it is because our winter here was so long and brutal. I remember driving to Halifax in mid-April and still seeing piles of snow on the ground that hadn't melted. It seemed so odd to me then.

Not having my car for the months of May and June also added to the feeling that summer was short. I don't really mind not using it in the winter, but as soon as the weather turns nice I like to have my freedom back. It seems too soon for me to be already thinking about putting it away again, although this year I need to bring it back to the shop that did the renovation, as there were some things they missed and other things that need re-doing. It has been pretty disappointing for me as a whole and even though they promised to make things right and re-do things over the winter, I am pretty unhappy about it. I am giving them one chance to fix things and then I need to look at my options. It has been pretty depressing nonetheless and I am sure it contributes to my 'mood' that I have seemed to be in these past few months.

Add to that, the decision that I had to make that I will not be going to the States this fall after all. I had initially planned on going to the NET (New England Traditions) painting convention and then perhaps sneaking to the midwest to see my kids and grand daughter, but between the car and some other personal circumstances that have come up, I don't think that it was meant to be and I will not be able to see my children and little Willow this autumn. It just isn't a good time.

I guess I am explaining these things because I have felt a little 'flat' lately. Besides not being able to visit with my family, I so looked forward to meeting some of my online artist friends. Some of them I have admired for years. Some of them are customers who have grown into friends. It made me sad to make the decision to not go, but the practical side of me knows this isn't a good time. Perhaps next year. (Maybe I am growing up after all!)

After writing here nearly every day for over five years, I feel odd missing days of posting. Checking in here each morning has become part of my daily routine as much as my morning coffee, but lately my heart hasn't been in it. There has been a lot on my mind and there have been several forks in my creative road and I am quite unsure as to which path to follow. That makes it hard to move at full speed.

I hope you all don't take this as a negative. I really don't think it is. I believe that this is part of the normal process of change that occurs to all of us throughout our lives. We need change. Without it, we would quickly become bored and stagnant and our creativity would dry up completely. We need to not fight the changes that naturally take place and allow them to take us to new and exciting places. Places that can be better than where we are now.

But change is not always comfortable and is sometimes scary. The unknown aspects of what may lie ahead can loom before us with imposing uncertainty. As we stand at these crossroads, undecided and unable to see past the fog that shrouds each direction, it is sometimes hard to choose the way to move. So we don't move at all. At least not until we have a clearer idea of what may lie ahead. But that is OK.

For someone who is used to moving quickly being patient is not always comfortable, but I realize that it is necessary. After many years of running into things without thinking, I find that I am becoming perhaps a bit more cautious these days. More sensible. Time and experience can do that to you.

By realizing that I need to be patient, I am allowing things to happen as they should. I am not forcing things and I am allowing them to play out the way they are supposed to. Something inside is telling me to slow down and perhaps be a bit more contemplative before reacting. I am listening to those feelings and I think it is the right thing to do. I feel that there will be great things ahead for me. I only need to give them time.

In the mean time, I got back to designing some patterns for the scroll saw. With having so many venues of creativity, it seems that I am always neglecting one or the other. Of course, that isn't true, but it just seems so to me sometimes. There are so many ideas in my head that I probably need several lifetimes to make them all reality. In that sense, I am very fortunate.

With the Christmas and holiday season upon us, I wanted to create some new holiday designs for the scroll saw. Although, I must admit, I am getting somewhat tired of doing the 'same old thing.' As we try to do our best to grow scroll sawing, it dawned on me that perhaps we need to look at the designs with fresh eyes. I find that I sometimes have a hard time thinking of things in wood because for the most part it is monochromatic and two dimensional. I see my own designs moving toward more layering and of course adding a bit of simple coloring to my designs. I just think that offering something that may be more modern and flowing may be a phase of designing that I am ready to embark upon.

Over the weekend, I drew up a new set of angel ornaments. I initially was going to make them decorated with some kind of Damask design, as I love Damask motifs. But as I drew them, I wanted them to be graceful and flowing and the motifs didn't seem to fit. I took a different approach and came up with these:










These ladies are created using ash. Their wings are of maple. I liked the idea of the flowing lines and layering them. It made them come alive. I also used more veining than actual cutting to show off their details. "Veining" is somewhat like drawing with the scroll saw blade. I haven't done a lot of that in my designs of late, but I think I will be doing it more. I am really happy with how these turned out.

Of course, I cut another set of plywood that I will be adding color to. I think that you will all be pleased with the effect that I will show, and how easily it can be achieved. I will work on that today and have more photos to show you tomorrow.

I am looking forward to creating some new designs of this type. As I said - change is usually for the better. Change means that we are growing and hopefully improving and expanding our skills and knowledge. I want to share those changes with you all. I think together we can make some wonderful projects in many different types of media.










Happy Tuesday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful week!


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> With the Labor Day weekend behind us, we realize that summer is coming to a close. Things are already changing. The mornings are darker and the night air is cooler. Before long summer will be a memory and it will be a new season. Autumn is upon us.
> 
> I know that I say this every year, but it went by much too quickly. Perhaps it is because our winter here was so long and brutal. I remember driving to Halifax in mid-April and still seeing piles of snow on the ground that hadn't melted. It seemed so odd to me then.
> 
> Not having my car for the months of May and June also added to the feeling that summer was short. I don't really mind not using it in the winter, but as soon as the weather turns nice I like to have my freedom back. It seems too soon for me to be already thinking about putting it away again, although this year I need to bring it back to the shop that did the renovation, as there were some things they missed and other things that need re-doing. It has been pretty disappointing for me as a whole and even though they promised to make things right and re-do things over the winter, I am pretty unhappy about it. I am giving them one chance to fix things and then I need to look at my options. It has been pretty depressing nonetheless and I am sure it contributes to my 'mood' that I have seemed to be in these past few months.
> 
> Add to that, the decision that I had to make that I will not be going to the States this fall after all. I had initially planned on going to the NET (New England Traditions) painting convention and then perhaps sneaking to the midwest to see my kids and grand daughter, but between the car and some other personal circumstances that have come up, I don't think that it was meant to be and I will not be able to see my children and little Willow this autumn. It just isn't a good time.
> 
> I guess I am explaining these things because I have felt a little 'flat' lately. Besides not being able to visit with my family, I so looked forward to meeting some of my online artist friends. Some of them I have admired for years. Some of them are customers who have grown into friends. It made me sad to make the decision to not go, but the practical side of me knows this isn't a good time. Perhaps next year. (Maybe I am growing up after all!)
> 
> After writing here nearly every day for over five years, I feel odd missing days of posting. Checking in here each morning has become part of my daily routine as much as my morning coffee, but lately my heart hasn't been in it. There has been a lot on my mind and there have been several forks in my creative road and I am quite unsure as to which path to follow. That makes it hard to move at full speed.
> 
> I hope you all don't take this as a negative. I really don't think it is. I believe that this is part of the normal process of change that occurs to all of us throughout our lives. We need change. Without it, we would quickly become bored and stagnant and our creativity would dry up completely. We need to not fight the changes that naturally take place and allow them to take us to new and exciting places. Places that can be better than where we are now.
> 
> But change is not always comfortable and is sometimes scary. The unknown aspects of what may lie ahead can loom before us with imposing uncertainty. As we stand at these crossroads, undecided and unable to see past the fog that shrouds each direction, it is sometimes hard to choose the way to move. So we don't move at all. At least not until we have a clearer idea of what may lie ahead. But that is OK.
> 
> For someone who is used to moving quickly being patient is not always comfortable, but I realize that it is necessary. After many years of running into things without thinking, I find that I am becoming perhaps a bit more cautious these days. More sensible. Time and experience can do that to you.
> 
> By realizing that I need to be patient, I am allowing things to happen as they should. I am not forcing things and I am allowing them to play out the way they are supposed to. Something inside is telling me to slow down and perhaps be a bit more contemplative before reacting. I am listening to those feelings and I think it is the right thing to do. I feel that there will be great things ahead for me. I only need to give them time.
> 
> In the mean time, I got back to designing some patterns for the scroll saw. With having so many venues of creativity, it seems that I am always neglecting one or the other. Of course, that isn't true, but it just seems so to me sometimes. There are so many ideas in my head that I probably need several lifetimes to make them all reality. In that sense, I am very fortunate.
> 
> With the Christmas and holiday season upon us, I wanted to create some new holiday designs for the scroll saw. Although, I must admit, I am getting somewhat tired of doing the 'same old thing.' As we try to do our best to grow scroll sawing, it dawned on me that perhaps we need to look at the designs with fresh eyes. I find that I sometimes have a hard time thinking of things in wood because for the most part it is monochromatic and two dimensional. I see my own designs moving toward more layering and of course adding a bit of simple coloring to my designs. I just think that offering something that may be more modern and flowing may be a phase of designing that I am ready to embark upon.
> 
> Over the weekend, I drew up a new set of angel ornaments. I initially was going to make them decorated with some kind of Damask design, as I love Damask motifs. But as I drew them, I wanted them to be graceful and flowing and the motifs didn't seem to fit. I took a different approach and came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies are created using ash. Their wings are of maple. I liked the idea of the flowing lines and layering them. It made them come alive. I also used more veining than actual cutting to show off their details. "Veining" is somewhat like drawing with the scroll saw blade. I haven't done a lot of that in my designs of late, but I think I will be doing it more. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> Of course, I cut another set of plywood that I will be adding color to. I think that you will all be pleased with the effect that I will show, and how easily it can be achieved. I will work on that today and have more photos to show you tomorrow.
> 
> I am looking forward to creating some new designs of this type. As I said - change is usually for the better. Change means that we are growing and hopefully improving and expanding our skills and knowledge. I want to share those changes with you all. I think together we can make some wonderful projects in many different types of media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful week!


Sheila, I can relate to resisting change. One day I thought to myself, I adapt to the change of a broken finger nail without all the wailing and nashing of teeth, why can't I apply that same attitude to other changes in life? I have to remind myself, often, and it does seem to help. 
The new layered angles are lovely. Could you, please, define or explain what veining is? I think I know, that usually means I don't, though. Hahaha!
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> With the Labor Day weekend behind us, we realize that summer is coming to a close. Things are already changing. The mornings are darker and the night air is cooler. Before long summer will be a memory and it will be a new season. Autumn is upon us.
> 
> I know that I say this every year, but it went by much too quickly. Perhaps it is because our winter here was so long and brutal. I remember driving to Halifax in mid-April and still seeing piles of snow on the ground that hadn't melted. It seemed so odd to me then.
> 
> Not having my car for the months of May and June also added to the feeling that summer was short. I don't really mind not using it in the winter, but as soon as the weather turns nice I like to have my freedom back. It seems too soon for me to be already thinking about putting it away again, although this year I need to bring it back to the shop that did the renovation, as there were some things they missed and other things that need re-doing. It has been pretty disappointing for me as a whole and even though they promised to make things right and re-do things over the winter, I am pretty unhappy about it. I am giving them one chance to fix things and then I need to look at my options. It has been pretty depressing nonetheless and I am sure it contributes to my 'mood' that I have seemed to be in these past few months.
> 
> Add to that, the decision that I had to make that I will not be going to the States this fall after all. I had initially planned on going to the NET (New England Traditions) painting convention and then perhaps sneaking to the midwest to see my kids and grand daughter, but between the car and some other personal circumstances that have come up, I don't think that it was meant to be and I will not be able to see my children and little Willow this autumn. It just isn't a good time.
> 
> I guess I am explaining these things because I have felt a little 'flat' lately. Besides not being able to visit with my family, I so looked forward to meeting some of my online artist friends. Some of them I have admired for years. Some of them are customers who have grown into friends. It made me sad to make the decision to not go, but the practical side of me knows this isn't a good time. Perhaps next year. (Maybe I am growing up after all!)
> 
> After writing here nearly every day for over five years, I feel odd missing days of posting. Checking in here each morning has become part of my daily routine as much as my morning coffee, but lately my heart hasn't been in it. There has been a lot on my mind and there have been several forks in my creative road and I am quite unsure as to which path to follow. That makes it hard to move at full speed.
> 
> I hope you all don't take this as a negative. I really don't think it is. I believe that this is part of the normal process of change that occurs to all of us throughout our lives. We need change. Without it, we would quickly become bored and stagnant and our creativity would dry up completely. We need to not fight the changes that naturally take place and allow them to take us to new and exciting places. Places that can be better than where we are now.
> 
> But change is not always comfortable and is sometimes scary. The unknown aspects of what may lie ahead can loom before us with imposing uncertainty. As we stand at these crossroads, undecided and unable to see past the fog that shrouds each direction, it is sometimes hard to choose the way to move. So we don't move at all. At least not until we have a clearer idea of what may lie ahead. But that is OK.
> 
> For someone who is used to moving quickly being patient is not always comfortable, but I realize that it is necessary. After many years of running into things without thinking, I find that I am becoming perhaps a bit more cautious these days. More sensible. Time and experience can do that to you.
> 
> By realizing that I need to be patient, I am allowing things to happen as they should. I am not forcing things and I am allowing them to play out the way they are supposed to. Something inside is telling me to slow down and perhaps be a bit more contemplative before reacting. I am listening to those feelings and I think it is the right thing to do. I feel that there will be great things ahead for me. I only need to give them time.
> 
> In the mean time, I got back to designing some patterns for the scroll saw. With having so many venues of creativity, it seems that I am always neglecting one or the other. Of course, that isn't true, but it just seems so to me sometimes. There are so many ideas in my head that I probably need several lifetimes to make them all reality. In that sense, I am very fortunate.
> 
> With the Christmas and holiday season upon us, I wanted to create some new holiday designs for the scroll saw. Although, I must admit, I am getting somewhat tired of doing the 'same old thing.' As we try to do our best to grow scroll sawing, it dawned on me that perhaps we need to look at the designs with fresh eyes. I find that I sometimes have a hard time thinking of things in wood because for the most part it is monochromatic and two dimensional. I see my own designs moving toward more layering and of course adding a bit of simple coloring to my designs. I just think that offering something that may be more modern and flowing may be a phase of designing that I am ready to embark upon.
> 
> Over the weekend, I drew up a new set of angel ornaments. I initially was going to make them decorated with some kind of Damask design, as I love Damask motifs. But as I drew them, I wanted them to be graceful and flowing and the motifs didn't seem to fit. I took a different approach and came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies are created using ash. Their wings are of maple. I liked the idea of the flowing lines and layering them. It made them come alive. I also used more veining than actual cutting to show off their details. "Veining" is somewhat like drawing with the scroll saw blade. I haven't done a lot of that in my designs of late, but I think I will be doing it more. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> Of course, I cut another set of plywood that I will be adding color to. I think that you will all be pleased with the effect that I will show, and how easily it can be achieved. I will work on that today and have more photos to show you tomorrow.
> 
> I am looking forward to creating some new designs of this type. As I said - change is usually for the better. Change means that we are growing and hopefully improving and expanding our skills and knowledge. I want to share those changes with you all. I think together we can make some wonderful projects in many different types of media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful week!


Nice job on the angels. You've been very creative with the use of the grain to accent the flow of their garments.
Maybe these are your first "crop" of innovative designs as we go into the harvest season for 2015.
Keep smiling Sheila, that's something else that you are good at.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> With the Labor Day weekend behind us, we realize that summer is coming to a close. Things are already changing. The mornings are darker and the night air is cooler. Before long summer will be a memory and it will be a new season. Autumn is upon us.
> 
> I know that I say this every year, but it went by much too quickly. Perhaps it is because our winter here was so long and brutal. I remember driving to Halifax in mid-April and still seeing piles of snow on the ground that hadn't melted. It seemed so odd to me then.
> 
> Not having my car for the months of May and June also added to the feeling that summer was short. I don't really mind not using it in the winter, but as soon as the weather turns nice I like to have my freedom back. It seems too soon for me to be already thinking about putting it away again, although this year I need to bring it back to the shop that did the renovation, as there were some things they missed and other things that need re-doing. It has been pretty disappointing for me as a whole and even though they promised to make things right and re-do things over the winter, I am pretty unhappy about it. I am giving them one chance to fix things and then I need to look at my options. It has been pretty depressing nonetheless and I am sure it contributes to my 'mood' that I have seemed to be in these past few months.
> 
> Add to that, the decision that I had to make that I will not be going to the States this fall after all. I had initially planned on going to the NET (New England Traditions) painting convention and then perhaps sneaking to the midwest to see my kids and grand daughter, but between the car and some other personal circumstances that have come up, I don't think that it was meant to be and I will not be able to see my children and little Willow this autumn. It just isn't a good time.
> 
> I guess I am explaining these things because I have felt a little 'flat' lately. Besides not being able to visit with my family, I so looked forward to meeting some of my online artist friends. Some of them I have admired for years. Some of them are customers who have grown into friends. It made me sad to make the decision to not go, but the practical side of me knows this isn't a good time. Perhaps next year. (Maybe I am growing up after all!)
> 
> After writing here nearly every day for over five years, I feel odd missing days of posting. Checking in here each morning has become part of my daily routine as much as my morning coffee, but lately my heart hasn't been in it. There has been a lot on my mind and there have been several forks in my creative road and I am quite unsure as to which path to follow. That makes it hard to move at full speed.
> 
> I hope you all don't take this as a negative. I really don't think it is. I believe that this is part of the normal process of change that occurs to all of us throughout our lives. We need change. Without it, we would quickly become bored and stagnant and our creativity would dry up completely. We need to not fight the changes that naturally take place and allow them to take us to new and exciting places. Places that can be better than where we are now.
> 
> But change is not always comfortable and is sometimes scary. The unknown aspects of what may lie ahead can loom before us with imposing uncertainty. As we stand at these crossroads, undecided and unable to see past the fog that shrouds each direction, it is sometimes hard to choose the way to move. So we don't move at all. At least not until we have a clearer idea of what may lie ahead. But that is OK.
> 
> For someone who is used to moving quickly being patient is not always comfortable, but I realize that it is necessary. After many years of running into things without thinking, I find that I am becoming perhaps a bit more cautious these days. More sensible. Time and experience can do that to you.
> 
> By realizing that I need to be patient, I am allowing things to happen as they should. I am not forcing things and I am allowing them to play out the way they are supposed to. Something inside is telling me to slow down and perhaps be a bit more contemplative before reacting. I am listening to those feelings and I think it is the right thing to do. I feel that there will be great things ahead for me. I only need to give them time.
> 
> In the mean time, I got back to designing some patterns for the scroll saw. With having so many venues of creativity, it seems that I am always neglecting one or the other. Of course, that isn't true, but it just seems so to me sometimes. There are so many ideas in my head that I probably need several lifetimes to make them all reality. In that sense, I am very fortunate.
> 
> With the Christmas and holiday season upon us, I wanted to create some new holiday designs for the scroll saw. Although, I must admit, I am getting somewhat tired of doing the 'same old thing.' As we try to do our best to grow scroll sawing, it dawned on me that perhaps we need to look at the designs with fresh eyes. I find that I sometimes have a hard time thinking of things in wood because for the most part it is monochromatic and two dimensional. I see my own designs moving toward more layering and of course adding a bit of simple coloring to my designs. I just think that offering something that may be more modern and flowing may be a phase of designing that I am ready to embark upon.
> 
> Over the weekend, I drew up a new set of angel ornaments. I initially was going to make them decorated with some kind of Damask design, as I love Damask motifs. But as I drew them, I wanted them to be graceful and flowing and the motifs didn't seem to fit. I took a different approach and came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies are created using ash. Their wings are of maple. I liked the idea of the flowing lines and layering them. It made them come alive. I also used more veining than actual cutting to show off their details. "Veining" is somewhat like drawing with the scroll saw blade. I haven't done a lot of that in my designs of late, but I think I will be doing it more. I am really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> Of course, I cut another set of plywood that I will be adding color to. I think that you will all be pleased with the effect that I will show, and how easily it can be achieved. I will work on that today and have more photos to show you tomorrow.
> 
> I am looking forward to creating some new designs of this type. As I said - change is usually for the better. Change means that we are growing and hopefully improving and expanding our skills and knowledge. I want to share those changes with you all. I think together we can make some wonderful projects in many different types of media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful week!


Thank you both for your nice comments. Candy - I decided to do a blog on veining so look at the next entry. Also, I will be making a video showing you how I cut it out as well. Thanks for asking the question. Sometimes I forget that people may not know these things. 

Thank you also, John. I hope I am back on track with things. I feel as if I have been kind of 'lost' the last couple of months. But all is well now. I think the wheels are turning in the proper direction. 

I wish you both a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Veining Lines*

It felt good to get such nice feedback on my angel ornament project that I showed here yesterday. I am pretty excited about it myself. It felt good to really get something going in a good direction for my very patient woodworking followers.

It turned out to be a very busy day. While I was answering the many email that I received, I also had some orders for some wood pieces I had to cut so I shifted gears and went to the saw for a couple of hours. Even though I always have things to do, I never mind stopping and working on the scroll saw for orders. It keeps my skills sharp and gives me a chance to 'think' about things like my next projects. I am in my own world when there.

One of the comments on my blog yesterday was a woodworking question by a woodworking friend. It seemed that I mentioned that the angel ornaments had 'veining' details in them instead of fretwork, and she wasn't quite sure what that was. I thought that it would be a good topic for today's post.

In scroll sawing, there are basically two types of detailing that we can apply without adding anything else to the wood. The first one, which is somewhat obvious, is 'fretwork'. The details are added by cutting holes in the wood and allowing the piece to fall out, creating a void. This makes some beautiful designs, but sometimes it isn't always practical to do things this way. Especially on things like figures and animals, it is a bit harsh and makes the project look forced and unnatural. That is when "veining" would work best.

Veining is in essence, drawing lines with the blades. When you cut into a piece of wood, depending on the thickness of the blade, you will remove part of the wood. This is also referred to as the "kerf". Naturally, the larger the blade you use, the thicker the kerf and the more pronounced the line is. When we are cutting fretwork, since the entire section falls out and is removed from the piece, we don't think too much about it. It is only when we cut veining lines into pieces that they really are pronounced.

Veining lines are very helpful in creating detail and dimension in our scroll work. Many times you can 'lead in' to the veining lines from the ends of the piece, such as when we are cutting out wings. You simply dive in with the blade and cut into the wood, being sure to leave enough wood to hang on firmly and then back out of the same area to the waste area and keep cutting. This is actually quite easy when doing straighter lines, such as wings, but it may take a little practice when cutting more complex curves. While some people prefer to stop their cut and remove the blade from the blade holder when they get to the end of a veining line, I find it easier in most cases to back the moving blade out by re-tracing the curve in reverse. I find this way there is much less stress on the wood and less chance of breaking off pieces.

The picture here shows where the veining lines are in my angel ornament:










You can see that most of the veining lines - especially on the wings - originate from the outer edge of the pieces. For places on the angel where it would not look natural to begin on an edge, (or it would be not practical, where the piece may fall out) what I did was create a 'slit' or void in which to originate my veining line, as on the head and the upper arm and body area. These areas would naturally be the deepest shadowed areas and the small slits don't look out of place. As in the instance of the upper body, you will need to do the veining in a couple of steps. (I think I will make a video of that soon so you can see how to approach it.)

The result is a really nice, detailed piece.

Another reason I like veining lines is that they provide a wonderfully natural break for adding color into the piece. While I know that many scrollers may not be fond of painting, I don't think we can deny the appeal of adding a bit of color to our pieces. This is especially true when we are using cheaper wood such as plywood which has little or no grain pattern (my samples here are all in plywood) To demonstrate this, I painting up one of the pieces, using no shading and just blocking in the sections where the natural breaks occur:










Isn't that beautiful? I simply painted within each section and kind of 'connected it in places like on her hand and at the top of her dress. It took only minutes and made a big difference in the appearance of the ornament. (Of course I added a layer of Glamour Dust fine glitter paint on top! They are, after all ornaments and should have some sparkle to them!) I am even going to add a beautiful gold rhinestone to the center of the star I think!)

I feel that there is no scroller that would not be able to achieve this beautiful look very easily. There is no learning curve whatsoever, and all you need to do is apply the paint in a light wash. The veining lines naturally stop the flow of the paint and keep your colors "in the lines". I hope you try it.

Today I will be finishing up coloring my set of scrolled ornaments. I have also been asked if I am going to offer these angels as a painting pattern along with the wood blanks. I believe that I will do that, as I think they will be a fun and easy project and be great not only for Christmas, but all year around.

Thank you all again for your comments and encouragement. I truly appreciate them all. Hopefully I will be able to get these for the most part done today and we can get them on the site in the next couple days for the next update. Please stay tuned. 

It is overcast here today and seems to be a bit humid, but cooler. We are due for some much needed rain and I hope we actually get some. Our rivers and lakes are quite low.










I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day and do something creative.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Veining Lines*
> 
> It felt good to get such nice feedback on my angel ornament project that I showed here yesterday. I am pretty excited about it myself. It felt good to really get something going in a good direction for my very patient woodworking followers.
> 
> It turned out to be a very busy day. While I was answering the many email that I received, I also had some orders for some wood pieces I had to cut so I shifted gears and went to the saw for a couple of hours. Even though I always have things to do, I never mind stopping and working on the scroll saw for orders. It keeps my skills sharp and gives me a chance to 'think' about things like my next projects. I am in my own world when there.
> 
> One of the comments on my blog yesterday was a woodworking question by a woodworking friend. It seemed that I mentioned that the angel ornaments had 'veining' details in them instead of fretwork, and she wasn't quite sure what that was. I thought that it would be a good topic for today's post.
> 
> In scroll sawing, there are basically two types of detailing that we can apply without adding anything else to the wood. The first one, which is somewhat obvious, is 'fretwork'. The details are added by cutting holes in the wood and allowing the piece to fall out, creating a void. This makes some beautiful designs, but sometimes it isn't always practical to do things this way. Especially on things like figures and animals, it is a bit harsh and makes the project look forced and unnatural. That is when "veining" would work best.
> 
> Veining is in essence, drawing lines with the blades. When you cut into a piece of wood, depending on the thickness of the blade, you will remove part of the wood. This is also referred to as the "kerf". Naturally, the larger the blade you use, the thicker the kerf and the more pronounced the line is. When we are cutting fretwork, since the entire section falls out and is removed from the piece, we don't think too much about it. It is only when we cut veining lines into pieces that they really are pronounced.
> 
> Veining lines are very helpful in creating detail and dimension in our scroll work. Many times you can 'lead in' to the veining lines from the ends of the piece, such as when we are cutting out wings. You simply dive in with the blade and cut into the wood, being sure to leave enough wood to hang on firmly and then back out of the same area to the waste area and keep cutting. This is actually quite easy when doing straighter lines, such as wings, but it may take a little practice when cutting more complex curves. While some people prefer to stop their cut and remove the blade from the blade holder when they get to the end of a veining line, I find it easier in most cases to back the moving blade out by re-tracing the curve in reverse. I find this way there is much less stress on the wood and less chance of breaking off pieces.
> 
> The picture here shows where the veining lines are in my angel ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that most of the veining lines - especially on the wings - originate from the outer edge of the pieces. For places on the angel where it would not look natural to begin on an edge, (or it would be not practical, where the piece may fall out) what I did was create a 'slit' or void in which to originate my veining line, as on the head and the upper arm and body area. These areas would naturally be the deepest shadowed areas and the small slits don't look out of place. As in the instance of the upper body, you will need to do the veining in a couple of steps. (I think I will make a video of that soon so you can see how to approach it.)
> 
> The result is a really nice, detailed piece.
> 
> Another reason I like veining lines is that they provide a wonderfully natural break for adding color into the piece. While I know that many scrollers may not be fond of painting, I don't think we can deny the appeal of adding a bit of color to our pieces. This is especially true when we are using cheaper wood such as plywood which has little or no grain pattern (my samples here are all in plywood) To demonstrate this, I painting up one of the pieces, using no shading and just blocking in the sections where the natural breaks occur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that beautiful? I simply painted within each section and kind of 'connected it in places like on her hand and at the top of her dress. It took only minutes and made a big difference in the appearance of the ornament. (Of course I added a layer of Glamour Dust fine glitter paint on top! They are, after all ornaments and should have some sparkle to them!) I am even going to add a beautiful gold rhinestone to the center of the star I think!)
> 
> I feel that there is no scroller that would not be able to achieve this beautiful look very easily. There is no learning curve whatsoever, and all you need to do is apply the paint in a light wash. The veining lines naturally stop the flow of the paint and keep your colors "in the lines". I hope you try it.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up coloring my set of scrolled ornaments. I have also been asked if I am going to offer these angels as a painting pattern along with the wood blanks. I believe that I will do that, as I think they will be a fun and easy project and be great not only for Christmas, but all year around.
> 
> Thank you all again for your comments and encouragement. I truly appreciate them all. Hopefully I will be able to get these for the most part done today and we can get them on the site in the next couple days for the next update. Please stay tuned.
> 
> It is overcast here today and seems to be a bit humid, but cooler. We are due for some much needed rain and I hope we actually get some. Our rivers and lakes are quite low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day and do something creative.


You always bring life to your scroll work, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Veining Lines*
> 
> It felt good to get such nice feedback on my angel ornament project that I showed here yesterday. I am pretty excited about it myself. It felt good to really get something going in a good direction for my very patient woodworking followers.
> 
> It turned out to be a very busy day. While I was answering the many email that I received, I also had some orders for some wood pieces I had to cut so I shifted gears and went to the saw for a couple of hours. Even though I always have things to do, I never mind stopping and working on the scroll saw for orders. It keeps my skills sharp and gives me a chance to 'think' about things like my next projects. I am in my own world when there.
> 
> One of the comments on my blog yesterday was a woodworking question by a woodworking friend. It seemed that I mentioned that the angel ornaments had 'veining' details in them instead of fretwork, and she wasn't quite sure what that was. I thought that it would be a good topic for today's post.
> 
> In scroll sawing, there are basically two types of detailing that we can apply without adding anything else to the wood. The first one, which is somewhat obvious, is 'fretwork'. The details are added by cutting holes in the wood and allowing the piece to fall out, creating a void. This makes some beautiful designs, but sometimes it isn't always practical to do things this way. Especially on things like figures and animals, it is a bit harsh and makes the project look forced and unnatural. That is when "veining" would work best.
> 
> Veining is in essence, drawing lines with the blades. When you cut into a piece of wood, depending on the thickness of the blade, you will remove part of the wood. This is also referred to as the "kerf". Naturally, the larger the blade you use, the thicker the kerf and the more pronounced the line is. When we are cutting fretwork, since the entire section falls out and is removed from the piece, we don't think too much about it. It is only when we cut veining lines into pieces that they really are pronounced.
> 
> Veining lines are very helpful in creating detail and dimension in our scroll work. Many times you can 'lead in' to the veining lines from the ends of the piece, such as when we are cutting out wings. You simply dive in with the blade and cut into the wood, being sure to leave enough wood to hang on firmly and then back out of the same area to the waste area and keep cutting. This is actually quite easy when doing straighter lines, such as wings, but it may take a little practice when cutting more complex curves. While some people prefer to stop their cut and remove the blade from the blade holder when they get to the end of a veining line, I find it easier in most cases to back the moving blade out by re-tracing the curve in reverse. I find this way there is much less stress on the wood and less chance of breaking off pieces.
> 
> The picture here shows where the veining lines are in my angel ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that most of the veining lines - especially on the wings - originate from the outer edge of the pieces. For places on the angel where it would not look natural to begin on an edge, (or it would be not practical, where the piece may fall out) what I did was create a 'slit' or void in which to originate my veining line, as on the head and the upper arm and body area. These areas would naturally be the deepest shadowed areas and the small slits don't look out of place. As in the instance of the upper body, you will need to do the veining in a couple of steps. (I think I will make a video of that soon so you can see how to approach it.)
> 
> The result is a really nice, detailed piece.
> 
> Another reason I like veining lines is that they provide a wonderfully natural break for adding color into the piece. While I know that many scrollers may not be fond of painting, I don't think we can deny the appeal of adding a bit of color to our pieces. This is especially true when we are using cheaper wood such as plywood which has little or no grain pattern (my samples here are all in plywood) To demonstrate this, I painting up one of the pieces, using no shading and just blocking in the sections where the natural breaks occur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that beautiful? I simply painted within each section and kind of 'connected it in places like on her hand and at the top of her dress. It took only minutes and made a big difference in the appearance of the ornament. (Of course I added a layer of Glamour Dust fine glitter paint on top! They are, after all ornaments and should have some sparkle to them!) I am even going to add a beautiful gold rhinestone to the center of the star I think!)
> 
> I feel that there is no scroller that would not be able to achieve this beautiful look very easily. There is no learning curve whatsoever, and all you need to do is apply the paint in a light wash. The veining lines naturally stop the flow of the paint and keep your colors "in the lines". I hope you try it.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up coloring my set of scrolled ornaments. I have also been asked if I am going to offer these angels as a painting pattern along with the wood blanks. I believe that I will do that, as I think they will be a fun and easy project and be great not only for Christmas, but all year around.
> 
> Thank you all again for your comments and encouragement. I truly appreciate them all. Hopefully I will be able to get these for the most part done today and we can get them on the site in the next couple days for the next update. Please stay tuned.
> 
> It is overcast here today and seems to be a bit humid, but cooler. We are due for some much needed rain and I hope we actually get some. Our rivers and lakes are quite low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day and do something creative.


Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Veining Lines*
> 
> It felt good to get such nice feedback on my angel ornament project that I showed here yesterday. I am pretty excited about it myself. It felt good to really get something going in a good direction for my very patient woodworking followers.
> 
> It turned out to be a very busy day. While I was answering the many email that I received, I also had some orders for some wood pieces I had to cut so I shifted gears and went to the saw for a couple of hours. Even though I always have things to do, I never mind stopping and working on the scroll saw for orders. It keeps my skills sharp and gives me a chance to 'think' about things like my next projects. I am in my own world when there.
> 
> One of the comments on my blog yesterday was a woodworking question by a woodworking friend. It seemed that I mentioned that the angel ornaments had 'veining' details in them instead of fretwork, and she wasn't quite sure what that was. I thought that it would be a good topic for today's post.
> 
> In scroll sawing, there are basically two types of detailing that we can apply without adding anything else to the wood. The first one, which is somewhat obvious, is 'fretwork'. The details are added by cutting holes in the wood and allowing the piece to fall out, creating a void. This makes some beautiful designs, but sometimes it isn't always practical to do things this way. Especially on things like figures and animals, it is a bit harsh and makes the project look forced and unnatural. That is when "veining" would work best.
> 
> Veining is in essence, drawing lines with the blades. When you cut into a piece of wood, depending on the thickness of the blade, you will remove part of the wood. This is also referred to as the "kerf". Naturally, the larger the blade you use, the thicker the kerf and the more pronounced the line is. When we are cutting fretwork, since the entire section falls out and is removed from the piece, we don't think too much about it. It is only when we cut veining lines into pieces that they really are pronounced.
> 
> Veining lines are very helpful in creating detail and dimension in our scroll work. Many times you can 'lead in' to the veining lines from the ends of the piece, such as when we are cutting out wings. You simply dive in with the blade and cut into the wood, being sure to leave enough wood to hang on firmly and then back out of the same area to the waste area and keep cutting. This is actually quite easy when doing straighter lines, such as wings, but it may take a little practice when cutting more complex curves. While some people prefer to stop their cut and remove the blade from the blade holder when they get to the end of a veining line, I find it easier in most cases to back the moving blade out by re-tracing the curve in reverse. I find this way there is much less stress on the wood and less chance of breaking off pieces.
> 
> The picture here shows where the veining lines are in my angel ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that most of the veining lines - especially on the wings - originate from the outer edge of the pieces. For places on the angel where it would not look natural to begin on an edge, (or it would be not practical, where the piece may fall out) what I did was create a 'slit' or void in which to originate my veining line, as on the head and the upper arm and body area. These areas would naturally be the deepest shadowed areas and the small slits don't look out of place. As in the instance of the upper body, you will need to do the veining in a couple of steps. (I think I will make a video of that soon so you can see how to approach it.)
> 
> The result is a really nice, detailed piece.
> 
> Another reason I like veining lines is that they provide a wonderfully natural break for adding color into the piece. While I know that many scrollers may not be fond of painting, I don't think we can deny the appeal of adding a bit of color to our pieces. This is especially true when we are using cheaper wood such as plywood which has little or no grain pattern (my samples here are all in plywood) To demonstrate this, I painting up one of the pieces, using no shading and just blocking in the sections where the natural breaks occur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that beautiful? I simply painted within each section and kind of 'connected it in places like on her hand and at the top of her dress. It took only minutes and made a big difference in the appearance of the ornament. (Of course I added a layer of Glamour Dust fine glitter paint on top! They are, after all ornaments and should have some sparkle to them!) I am even going to add a beautiful gold rhinestone to the center of the star I think!)
> 
> I feel that there is no scroller that would not be able to achieve this beautiful look very easily. There is no learning curve whatsoever, and all you need to do is apply the paint in a light wash. The veining lines naturally stop the flow of the paint and keep your colors "in the lines". I hope you try it.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up coloring my set of scrolled ornaments. I have also been asked if I am going to offer these angels as a painting pattern along with the wood blanks. I believe that I will do that, as I think they will be a fun and easy project and be great not only for Christmas, but all year around.
> 
> Thank you all again for your comments and encouragement. I truly appreciate them all. Hopefully I will be able to get these for the most part done today and we can get them on the site in the next couple days for the next update. Please stay tuned.
> 
> It is overcast here today and seems to be a bit humid, but cooler. We are due for some much needed rain and I hope we actually get some. Our rivers and lakes are quite low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day and do something creative.


Thank you, Sheila, for explaining veining. A video would be great. I am firmly in the 'Don't Paint!' group. Then you show your beautifully rendered painted versions and I have to concede, it's OK…sometimes. Heeheehee Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Veining Lines*
> 
> It felt good to get such nice feedback on my angel ornament project that I showed here yesterday. I am pretty excited about it myself. It felt good to really get something going in a good direction for my very patient woodworking followers.
> 
> It turned out to be a very busy day. While I was answering the many email that I received, I also had some orders for some wood pieces I had to cut so I shifted gears and went to the saw for a couple of hours. Even though I always have things to do, I never mind stopping and working on the scroll saw for orders. It keeps my skills sharp and gives me a chance to 'think' about things like my next projects. I am in my own world when there.
> 
> One of the comments on my blog yesterday was a woodworking question by a woodworking friend. It seemed that I mentioned that the angel ornaments had 'veining' details in them instead of fretwork, and she wasn't quite sure what that was. I thought that it would be a good topic for today's post.
> 
> In scroll sawing, there are basically two types of detailing that we can apply without adding anything else to the wood. The first one, which is somewhat obvious, is 'fretwork'. The details are added by cutting holes in the wood and allowing the piece to fall out, creating a void. This makes some beautiful designs, but sometimes it isn't always practical to do things this way. Especially on things like figures and animals, it is a bit harsh and makes the project look forced and unnatural. That is when "veining" would work best.
> 
> Veining is in essence, drawing lines with the blades. When you cut into a piece of wood, depending on the thickness of the blade, you will remove part of the wood. This is also referred to as the "kerf". Naturally, the larger the blade you use, the thicker the kerf and the more pronounced the line is. When we are cutting fretwork, since the entire section falls out and is removed from the piece, we don't think too much about it. It is only when we cut veining lines into pieces that they really are pronounced.
> 
> Veining lines are very helpful in creating detail and dimension in our scroll work. Many times you can 'lead in' to the veining lines from the ends of the piece, such as when we are cutting out wings. You simply dive in with the blade and cut into the wood, being sure to leave enough wood to hang on firmly and then back out of the same area to the waste area and keep cutting. This is actually quite easy when doing straighter lines, such as wings, but it may take a little practice when cutting more complex curves. While some people prefer to stop their cut and remove the blade from the blade holder when they get to the end of a veining line, I find it easier in most cases to back the moving blade out by re-tracing the curve in reverse. I find this way there is much less stress on the wood and less chance of breaking off pieces.
> 
> The picture here shows where the veining lines are in my angel ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that most of the veining lines - especially on the wings - originate from the outer edge of the pieces. For places on the angel where it would not look natural to begin on an edge, (or it would be not practical, where the piece may fall out) what I did was create a 'slit' or void in which to originate my veining line, as on the head and the upper arm and body area. These areas would naturally be the deepest shadowed areas and the small slits don't look out of place. As in the instance of the upper body, you will need to do the veining in a couple of steps. (I think I will make a video of that soon so you can see how to approach it.)
> 
> The result is a really nice, detailed piece.
> 
> Another reason I like veining lines is that they provide a wonderfully natural break for adding color into the piece. While I know that many scrollers may not be fond of painting, I don't think we can deny the appeal of adding a bit of color to our pieces. This is especially true when we are using cheaper wood such as plywood which has little or no grain pattern (my samples here are all in plywood) To demonstrate this, I painting up one of the pieces, using no shading and just blocking in the sections where the natural breaks occur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that beautiful? I simply painted within each section and kind of 'connected it in places like on her hand and at the top of her dress. It took only minutes and made a big difference in the appearance of the ornament. (Of course I added a layer of Glamour Dust fine glitter paint on top! They are, after all ornaments and should have some sparkle to them!) I am even going to add a beautiful gold rhinestone to the center of the star I think!)
> 
> I feel that there is no scroller that would not be able to achieve this beautiful look very easily. There is no learning curve whatsoever, and all you need to do is apply the paint in a light wash. The veining lines naturally stop the flow of the paint and keep your colors "in the lines". I hope you try it.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up coloring my set of scrolled ornaments. I have also been asked if I am going to offer these angels as a painting pattern along with the wood blanks. I believe that I will do that, as I think they will be a fun and easy project and be great not only for Christmas, but all year around.
> 
> Thank you all again for your comments and encouragement. I truly appreciate them all. Hopefully I will be able to get these for the most part done today and we can get them on the site in the next couple days for the next update. Please stay tuned.
> 
> It is overcast here today and seems to be a bit humid, but cooler. We are due for some much needed rain and I hope we actually get some. Our rivers and lakes are quite low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have a great day and do something creative.


I will try to get the video done over the weekend (or sooner, if I meet my deadlines!  )

Yes - painting has its merits. Not everyone can afford beautiful hardwood. The ply looks nice 'washed' with the colors. And of course - the sparkles don't hurt either! After all - you want them to show up on the tree, don't you?

Thanks for the question. I will be happy to give better explanations in the video.

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

* A Tribute to a Queen (Layla the Tigress)*

It is with a great deal of sadness that I write my post today. Yesterday morning, I was notified by The Wildcat Sanctuary that their beautiful tigress Layla had passed away. This hit close to my heart, as over the past few months I had come to 'know' Layla through the Sanctuary, as she was the subject of my tigress painting pattern that I recently created for the August issue of Painting Ezine online magazine. For those of you who don't know the story, I will tell it here . . .

This past spring, I was invited by Susan from Painting Ezine to contribute a painting pattern for their August issue. The theme for the month was "Summer Safari" and they had seen that I liked painting 'big cats'. (You can see my other big cat and wildlife paintings on my Gallery page of my site.) I was thrilled at the opportunity, but I admit that I was a bit intimidated. Any artist can tell you that there is a world of difference creating an original painting and 'teaching' one. But I was up for the challenge and I thought it would make me stretch my wings a bit as a designer.

I knew that the subject for my painting had to be something that would not only be beautiful, but I would need a clear photo as well as permission to use it for my reference. I am a firm believer in respecting the copyrights of photographers.

One day, as I was browsing through Facebook, I came across this beautiful photo of Layla the tigress:










From the moment I saw it, it captured my heart. I immediately appreciated her regal beauty and thought it would be a wonderful picture to create my pattern from. I contacted the Sanctuary and requested permission to use the photo. I explained just what I was going to do with it and how I would use it and I also offered to send them a portion of whatever revenue was generated by the derivative work. I explained that I was a small time artist, but I would give what I could and try to help raise awareness for their cause. They graciously agreed and I was sent a higher resolution photo to work with. In the end, my rendition of Layla came out very nice. I think it is one of my better paintings to date:










My relationship with Layla and the Sanctuary didn't end there. It just began.

As I read more about them and their residents, I saw what wonderful work they were doing and I tried to think of ways that I could help their cause the most. Those of you who know me know of my love of animals and I love cats in particular - big and small. When reading the stories of the horrors that many of these animals (including Layla) had endured prior to their rescue from the Sanctuary, I knew that this was something that I would be trying to help for the long term. This would definitely not be my last work with them.

Layla was already 20 years old when she was rescued. You can read more about her story and her rescue HERE and see a memorial video of her HERE.

After years of neglect and abuse, it seemed that Layla would finally find peace through the Sanctuary, as have so many other beautiful animals.

In these past several months, I feel that I have come to know many of the animals at the Sanctuary. I have read their stories and I keep up with their daily lives on the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page. It is through these portals that we can see the good that the Sanctuary is doing - not only for its residents, but in trying to educate the public about things like petting zoos, that may seem harmless, but doom the 'cute cubs' to lives of horror and abuse as adults. It is something that frankly I never thought of previously, but after learning about it, I will never visit one of these facilities again.

Just this past weekend I ordered the photo reprints of my Layla painting in order to sell both the prints as well as note cards. I want to continue to support the Sanctuary in any way I can, and I am sending a portion of the income from these items to them. As I was going through my photos and working things out and ordering the supplies, I was thinking how glad I was to be able to do something to support a cause so important to me. Last week the Sanctuary brought in four new residents, and it felt good to think that I would be able to not only send a donation, but also raise awareness through my artwork.

Hearing of Layla's passing hit me hard. I felt as if I lost one of my own pets, as the relationship that I developed with her while painting her portrait was strong. With each brush stroke of paint, I was in awe of her majestic beauty - from her beautiful eyes all the way down to her tattered left ear. I looked at that as a badge of the war she had fought most of her life. I admired her.

I hope you take the time to visit some of the links above and read about the Sanctuary and its work. I also hope you would consider supporting them and their cause. If not by donating, then perhaps by joining their Facebook page and sharing their stories and promoting awareness so that others understand what these animals endure. Little by little, we can make a difference.

I am still awaiting arrival of my prints from New York. When I have them ready, I will post them on the site. I am posting the painting pattern on my site later today and I will give a portion of all sales in her memory to the Sanctuary. I will also look for other ways to help the Sanctuary and the animals there with future projects. I think that Layla would have liked that.

Even though I am heartbroken about Layla's passing, I am grateful for having known her. She helped open my eyes to many things. She helped me grow as an artist, and even after she is gone, she will be helping her fellow residents at the Wildcat Sanctuary have better lives. I think she would have liked that.

She will forever reign as queen in her new kingdom on the other side of the rainbow bridge. She will always do so in my heart.

Have a good Friday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> * A Tribute to a Queen (Layla the Tigress)*
> 
> It is with a great deal of sadness that I write my post today. Yesterday morning, I was notified by The Wildcat Sanctuary that their beautiful tigress Layla had passed away. This hit close to my heart, as over the past few months I had come to 'know' Layla through the Sanctuary, as she was the subject of my tigress painting pattern that I recently created for the August issue of Painting Ezine online magazine. For those of you who don't know the story, I will tell it here . . .
> 
> This past spring, I was invited by Susan from Painting Ezine to contribute a painting pattern for their August issue. The theme for the month was "Summer Safari" and they had seen that I liked painting 'big cats'. (You can see my other big cat and wildlife paintings on my Gallery page of my site.) I was thrilled at the opportunity, but I admit that I was a bit intimidated. Any artist can tell you that there is a world of difference creating an original painting and 'teaching' one. But I was up for the challenge and I thought it would make me stretch my wings a bit as a designer.
> 
> I knew that the subject for my painting had to be something that would not only be beautiful, but I would need a clear photo as well as permission to use it for my reference. I am a firm believer in respecting the copyrights of photographers.
> 
> One day, as I was browsing through Facebook, I came across this beautiful photo of Layla the tigress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the moment I saw it, it captured my heart. I immediately appreciated her regal beauty and thought it would be a wonderful picture to create my pattern from. I contacted the Sanctuary and requested permission to use the photo. I explained just what I was going to do with it and how I would use it and I also offered to send them a portion of whatever revenue was generated by the derivative work. I explained that I was a small time artist, but I would give what I could and try to help raise awareness for their cause. They graciously agreed and I was sent a higher resolution photo to work with. In the end, my rendition of Layla came out very nice. I think it is one of my better paintings to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My relationship with Layla and the Sanctuary didn't end there. It just began.
> 
> As I read more about them and their residents, I saw what wonderful work they were doing and I tried to think of ways that I could help their cause the most. Those of you who know me know of my love of animals and I love cats in particular - big and small. When reading the stories of the horrors that many of these animals (including Layla) had endured prior to their rescue from the Sanctuary, I knew that this was something that I would be trying to help for the long term. This would definitely not be my last work with them.
> 
> Layla was already 20 years old when she was rescued. You can read more about her story and her rescue HERE and see a memorial video of her HERE.
> 
> After years of neglect and abuse, it seemed that Layla would finally find peace through the Sanctuary, as have so many other beautiful animals.
> 
> In these past several months, I feel that I have come to know many of the animals at the Sanctuary. I have read their stories and I keep up with their daily lives on the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page. It is through these portals that we can see the good that the Sanctuary is doing - not only for its residents, but in trying to educate the public about things like petting zoos, that may seem harmless, but doom the 'cute cubs' to lives of horror and abuse as adults. It is something that frankly I never thought of previously, but after learning about it, I will never visit one of these facilities again.
> 
> Just this past weekend I ordered the photo reprints of my Layla painting in order to sell both the prints as well as note cards. I want to continue to support the Sanctuary in any way I can, and I am sending a portion of the income from these items to them. As I was going through my photos and working things out and ordering the supplies, I was thinking how glad I was to be able to do something to support a cause so important to me. Last week the Sanctuary brought in four new residents, and it felt good to think that I would be able to not only send a donation, but also raise awareness through my artwork.
> 
> Hearing of Layla's passing hit me hard. I felt as if I lost one of my own pets, as the relationship that I developed with her while painting her portrait was strong. With each brush stroke of paint, I was in awe of her majestic beauty - from her beautiful eyes all the way down to her tattered left ear. I looked at that as a badge of the war she had fought most of her life. I admired her.
> 
> I hope you take the time to visit some of the links above and read about the Sanctuary and its work. I also hope you would consider supporting them and their cause. If not by donating, then perhaps by joining their Facebook page and sharing their stories and promoting awareness so that others understand what these animals endure. Little by little, we can make a difference.
> 
> I am still awaiting arrival of my prints from New York. When I have them ready, I will post them on the site. I am posting the painting pattern on my site later today and I will give a portion of all sales in her memory to the Sanctuary. I will also look for other ways to help the Sanctuary and the animals there with future projects. I think that Layla would have liked that.
> 
> Even though I am heartbroken about Layla's passing, I am grateful for having known her. She helped open my eyes to many things. She helped me grow as an artist, and even after she is gone, she will be helping her fellow residents at the Wildcat Sanctuary have better lives. I think she would have liked that.
> 
> She will forever reign as queen in her new kingdom on the other side of the rainbow bridge. She will always do so in my heart.
> 
> Have a good Friday.


Hi Sheila,
Just catching up on your blogs after a week away. I love the angel patterns and know exactly who will be getting on of those for Christmas! It is sad to hear about Layla. Such a beautiful animal and you have done such a great tribute in your painting of her.
Sunny and warm here - very welcoming after the cold of Alaska! Beautiful part of the world though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * A Tribute to a Queen (Layla the Tigress)*
> 
> It is with a great deal of sadness that I write my post today. Yesterday morning, I was notified by The Wildcat Sanctuary that their beautiful tigress Layla had passed away. This hit close to my heart, as over the past few months I had come to 'know' Layla through the Sanctuary, as she was the subject of my tigress painting pattern that I recently created for the August issue of Painting Ezine online magazine. For those of you who don't know the story, I will tell it here . . .
> 
> This past spring, I was invited by Susan from Painting Ezine to contribute a painting pattern for their August issue. The theme for the month was "Summer Safari" and they had seen that I liked painting 'big cats'. (You can see my other big cat and wildlife paintings on my Gallery page of my site.) I was thrilled at the opportunity, but I admit that I was a bit intimidated. Any artist can tell you that there is a world of difference creating an original painting and 'teaching' one. But I was up for the challenge and I thought it would make me stretch my wings a bit as a designer.
> 
> I knew that the subject for my painting had to be something that would not only be beautiful, but I would need a clear photo as well as permission to use it for my reference. I am a firm believer in respecting the copyrights of photographers.
> 
> One day, as I was browsing through Facebook, I came across this beautiful photo of Layla the tigress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the moment I saw it, it captured my heart. I immediately appreciated her regal beauty and thought it would be a wonderful picture to create my pattern from. I contacted the Sanctuary and requested permission to use the photo. I explained just what I was going to do with it and how I would use it and I also offered to send them a portion of whatever revenue was generated by the derivative work. I explained that I was a small time artist, but I would give what I could and try to help raise awareness for their cause. They graciously agreed and I was sent a higher resolution photo to work with. In the end, my rendition of Layla came out very nice. I think it is one of my better paintings to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My relationship with Layla and the Sanctuary didn't end there. It just began.
> 
> As I read more about them and their residents, I saw what wonderful work they were doing and I tried to think of ways that I could help their cause the most. Those of you who know me know of my love of animals and I love cats in particular - big and small. When reading the stories of the horrors that many of these animals (including Layla) had endured prior to their rescue from the Sanctuary, I knew that this was something that I would be trying to help for the long term. This would definitely not be my last work with them.
> 
> Layla was already 20 years old when she was rescued. You can read more about her story and her rescue HERE and see a memorial video of her HERE.
> 
> After years of neglect and abuse, it seemed that Layla would finally find peace through the Sanctuary, as have so many other beautiful animals.
> 
> In these past several months, I feel that I have come to know many of the animals at the Sanctuary. I have read their stories and I keep up with their daily lives on the Wildcat Sanctuary Facebook page. It is through these portals that we can see the good that the Sanctuary is doing - not only for its residents, but in trying to educate the public about things like petting zoos, that may seem harmless, but doom the 'cute cubs' to lives of horror and abuse as adults. It is something that frankly I never thought of previously, but after learning about it, I will never visit one of these facilities again.
> 
> Just this past weekend I ordered the photo reprints of my Layla painting in order to sell both the prints as well as note cards. I want to continue to support the Sanctuary in any way I can, and I am sending a portion of the income from these items to them. As I was going through my photos and working things out and ordering the supplies, I was thinking how glad I was to be able to do something to support a cause so important to me. Last week the Sanctuary brought in four new residents, and it felt good to think that I would be able to not only send a donation, but also raise awareness through my artwork.
> 
> Hearing of Layla's passing hit me hard. I felt as if I lost one of my own pets, as the relationship that I developed with her while painting her portrait was strong. With each brush stroke of paint, I was in awe of her majestic beauty - from her beautiful eyes all the way down to her tattered left ear. I looked at that as a badge of the war she had fought most of her life. I admired her.
> 
> I hope you take the time to visit some of the links above and read about the Sanctuary and its work. I also hope you would consider supporting them and their cause. If not by donating, then perhaps by joining their Facebook page and sharing their stories and promoting awareness so that others understand what these animals endure. Little by little, we can make a difference.
> 
> I am still awaiting arrival of my prints from New York. When I have them ready, I will post them on the site. I am posting the painting pattern on my site later today and I will give a portion of all sales in her memory to the Sanctuary. I will also look for other ways to help the Sanctuary and the animals there with future projects. I think that Layla would have liked that.
> 
> Even though I am heartbroken about Layla's passing, I am grateful for having known her. She helped open my eyes to many things. She helped me grow as an artist, and even after she is gone, she will be helping her fellow residents at the Wildcat Sanctuary have better lives. I think she would have liked that.
> 
> She will forever reign as queen in her new kingdom on the other side of the rainbow bridge. She will always do so in my heart.
> 
> Have a good Friday.


Alaska! Wow! That had to be exciting!  I am glad you and Jim got a chance to get away.

Thank you for your kind words on Layla. I really came to love her and admire her strength and determination. She is a truly beautiful animal and I hope that through my work, I can help others like her.

Have a wonderful weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Products on our Site!*

I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.

Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.










His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)










It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.

For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)










As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:










And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:










Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps. 

I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.

We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.

I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *New Products on our Site!*
> 
> I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.
> 
> Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.
> 
> For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps.
> 
> I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.
> 
> We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


Sheila, Man!; I really like that cross of Keith's. Within the Masonic work they express those very thoughts, although they use Charity in lieu of Love all being the same meaning. Then the Lord's Prayer and the angels are also extra special to we Christians. Than you so very much for posting this morning.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Products on our Site!*
> 
> I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.
> 
> Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.
> 
> For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps.
> 
> I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.
> 
> We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


You are very welcome, Russell! I am glad you like the new things. We posted them last night and it seems a lot of others like them, too. We really try to do our best to make nice things for people to make. Your kind comments are very much appreciated.

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Products on our Site!*
> 
> I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.
> 
> Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.
> 
> For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps.
> 
> I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.
> 
> We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


Layla is definitely worth going down on your knees for!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Products on our Site!*
> 
> I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.
> 
> Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.
> 
> For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps.
> 
> I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.
> 
> We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


Thank you, Martyn. I am currently exploring other media to create some realistic wildlife art with. It will be exciting for me and I hope that I am successful with it.

Layla was truly a beautiful subject. I was happy that I was allowed to paint her.

Have a good Sunday.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Products on our Site!*
> 
> I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.
> 
> Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.
> 
> For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps.
> 
> I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.
> 
> We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


All very impressive, as always.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Products on our Site!*
> 
> I am going to write a quick blog today, because I wanted you all to know that we did a site update yesterday afternoon. We have some new patterns available for you and those who may want to start some new projects over the weekend.
> 
> Keith has two new patterns this time around. His first is a beautiful layered cross, with two different patterns for the backer. He calls it SLDK610 - Faith, Hope and Love Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His other plaque is a large sectional word plaque of The Lord's Prayer. (SLDK457 - The Lord's Prayer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful piece, but he has requests to add another panel for those who have the phrase "for thine is the kingdom, power and glory, now and forever" at the end. If you are looking for that version, please check back with us soon.
> 
> For myself, I added my Layered Angel ornaments. I have TWO versions available - The SLD514 Scroll Sawn version (with LIGHT painting instructions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the SLDP243 Layered Angels Painting Pattern, which gives much more detailed painting instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I have the new SLDP241 Layla painting packet available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layla's pattern is 19 pages with over 40 step-by-step photos. It really breaks down the process of painting her into easy steps.
> 
> I still have to finalize the two angel patterns today, and I expect to be able to send them out by tonight. However, they are posted so people can pre-order with their other patterns right away.
> 
> We finally got some rain here and a break in the warm temperatures. I am happy and feel much better. I love the cooler weather.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying these final weekends of summer. Have a great weekend and stay safe.


Thank you as always, Roger! 

You are always a wonderful support to Keith and I.

Have a great Sunday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just Monday . . . *

Lately it seems that I have been a bit 'unsettled'. I have been thinking in many directions and figuring out which path to follow next. There are lots of choices it seems, but I am not sure on which one to take to move ahead at full steam. It is odd.

I don't think that is a bad thing though. Choices are good and variety is what makes us well-rounded people. Right? I find that the more I see and learn, the more I want to see and learn more. Does that make sense? If I thought there were not enough hours in the day before, I seem to think that even more so now. But there isn't really a choice now, is there? We are all dealt from the same hand and it is up to us to do what we can with what is given to us. That part hasn't changed at all.

The weekend was really busy. We had our site update on Friday and I was still working on finishing up my SLD514 Layered Angel Ornaments patterns.










Of course, I created two versions - one for the scrollers (shown above) which include optional simple painting instructions and one for the painting crafters, who do not cut wood (SLDP243) which include full painting instructions. I also offered the wood silhouette cutouts for the painters, and I spent Sunday cutting angels for the several kits that were ordered in addition to some extras for future orders.










It kept me busy most of the weekend.

Keith was busy as well. When he first created his new SLDK457 Lord's Prayer Sectional Plaque pattern, he had several ordered right off the bat.










However, several customers requested the final doxology to be added in so he spent the weekend drawing up that last section. You can see it in the photo above.

I finished my cutting just around dinner time yesterday. I then spent the evening organizing and going through my supplies. It is something that I need to do every so often and I was well overdue in getting things in order. I felt like I made a good dent though, and it feels better to have a clean start to the week.

So here we are at Monday. . .

I may wind up blogging a little less often in these next couple of weeks. Several of the projects I am working on are things that still being thought through and I don't feel ready to show them yet. I would rather post fewer entries that have better quality than post just for the sake of posting. I am sure you understand that. Quality not quantity and all of that.

I have lots of exciting new things to share, so I doubt I will be going away any time soon. But for now, I need to focus on creating in order to get these things done and these couple of extra hours in the morning will come in handy for that. I want to use them to their best advantage.

I am sure you will all appreciate it as well.

It is raining here again this morning, as it has for the last three days. But it is a light rain and not unwelcome. It was such a dry spell previously that we really need the extra. Besides - it brought with the cooler weather of autumn and I love that as well. It is going to be a good week.

I wish you all the best week ahead. I hope you all have fun and find something creative to feed your souls.

Happy Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Monday . . . *
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been a bit 'unsettled'. I have been thinking in many directions and figuring out which path to follow next. There are lots of choices it seems, but I am not sure on which one to take to move ahead at full steam. It is odd.
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. Choices are good and variety is what makes us well-rounded people. Right? I find that the more I see and learn, the more I want to see and learn more. Does that make sense? If I thought there were not enough hours in the day before, I seem to think that even more so now. But there isn't really a choice now, is there? We are all dealt from the same hand and it is up to us to do what we can with what is given to us. That part hasn't changed at all.
> 
> The weekend was really busy. We had our site update on Friday and I was still working on finishing up my SLD514 Layered Angel Ornaments patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I created two versions - one for the scrollers (shown above) which include optional simple painting instructions and one for the painting crafters, who do not cut wood (SLDP243) which include full painting instructions. I also offered the wood silhouette cutouts for the painters, and I spent Sunday cutting angels for the several kits that were ordered in addition to some extras for future orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept me busy most of the weekend.
> 
> Keith was busy as well. When he first created his new SLDK457 Lord's Prayer Sectional Plaque pattern, he had several ordered right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, several customers requested the final doxology to be added in so he spent the weekend drawing up that last section. You can see it in the photo above.
> 
> I finished my cutting just around dinner time yesterday. I then spent the evening organizing and going through my supplies. It is something that I need to do every so often and I was well overdue in getting things in order. I felt like I made a good dent though, and it feels better to have a clean start to the week.
> 
> So here we are at Monday. . .
> 
> I may wind up blogging a little less often in these next couple of weeks. Several of the projects I am working on are things that still being thought through and I don't feel ready to show them yet. I would rather post fewer entries that have better quality than post just for the sake of posting. I am sure you understand that. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I have lots of exciting new things to share, so I doubt I will be going away any time soon. But for now, I need to focus on creating in order to get these things done and these couple of extra hours in the morning will come in handy for that. I want to use them to their best advantage.
> 
> I am sure you will all appreciate it as well.
> 
> It is raining here again this morning, as it has for the last three days. But it is a light rain and not unwelcome. It was such a dry spell previously that we really need the extra. Besides - it brought with the cooler weather of autumn and I love that as well. It is going to be a good week.
> 
> I wish you all the best week ahead. I hope you all have fun and find something creative to feed your souls.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Keith's plaque is beautifully done. And I love the angel ornaments. I'm looking forward to working on those.
We had another warm sunny day but the rains are coming midweek.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Monday . . . *
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been a bit 'unsettled'. I have been thinking in many directions and figuring out which path to follow next. There are lots of choices it seems, but I am not sure on which one to take to move ahead at full steam. It is odd.
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. Choices are good and variety is what makes us well-rounded people. Right? I find that the more I see and learn, the more I want to see and learn more. Does that make sense? If I thought there were not enough hours in the day before, I seem to think that even more so now. But there isn't really a choice now, is there? We are all dealt from the same hand and it is up to us to do what we can with what is given to us. That part hasn't changed at all.
> 
> The weekend was really busy. We had our site update on Friday and I was still working on finishing up my SLD514 Layered Angel Ornaments patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I created two versions - one for the scrollers (shown above) which include optional simple painting instructions and one for the painting crafters, who do not cut wood (SLDP243) which include full painting instructions. I also offered the wood silhouette cutouts for the painters, and I spent Sunday cutting angels for the several kits that were ordered in addition to some extras for future orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept me busy most of the weekend.
> 
> Keith was busy as well. When he first created his new SLDK457 Lord's Prayer Sectional Plaque pattern, he had several ordered right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, several customers requested the final doxology to be added in so he spent the weekend drawing up that last section. You can see it in the photo above.
> 
> I finished my cutting just around dinner time yesterday. I then spent the evening organizing and going through my supplies. It is something that I need to do every so often and I was well overdue in getting things in order. I felt like I made a good dent though, and it feels better to have a clean start to the week.
> 
> So here we are at Monday. . .
> 
> I may wind up blogging a little less often in these next couple of weeks. Several of the projects I am working on are things that still being thought through and I don't feel ready to show them yet. I would rather post fewer entries that have better quality than post just for the sake of posting. I am sure you understand that. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I have lots of exciting new things to share, so I doubt I will be going away any time soon. But for now, I need to focus on creating in order to get these things done and these couple of extra hours in the morning will come in handy for that. I want to use them to their best advantage.
> 
> I am sure you will all appreciate it as well.
> 
> It is raining here again this morning, as it has for the last three days. But it is a light rain and not unwelcome. It was such a dry spell previously that we really need the extra. Besides - it brought with the cooler weather of autumn and I love that as well. It is going to be a good week.
> 
> I wish you all the best week ahead. I hope you all have fun and find something creative to feed your souls.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Hi, Anna - So much to do and so little time. My most common complaint! 

I always appreciate your stopping in for a 'visit' here. I hope to have more to keep everyone happy over the winter. It really makes life fun. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Kendrick77

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Monday . . . *
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been a bit 'unsettled'. I have been thinking in many directions and figuring out which path to follow next. There are lots of choices it seems, but I am not sure on which one to take to move ahead at full steam. It is odd.
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. Choices are good and variety is what makes us well-rounded people. Right? I find that the more I see and learn, the more I want to see and learn more. Does that make sense? If I thought there were not enough hours in the day before, I seem to think that even more so now. But there isn't really a choice now, is there? We are all dealt from the same hand and it is up to us to do what we can with what is given to us. That part hasn't changed at all.
> 
> The weekend was really busy. We had our site update on Friday and I was still working on finishing up my SLD514 Layered Angel Ornaments patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I created two versions - one for the scrollers (shown above) which include optional simple painting instructions and one for the painting crafters, who do not cut wood (SLDP243) which include full painting instructions. I also offered the wood silhouette cutouts for the painters, and I spent Sunday cutting angels for the several kits that were ordered in addition to some extras for future orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept me busy most of the weekend.
> 
> Keith was busy as well. When he first created his new SLDK457 Lord's Prayer Sectional Plaque pattern, he had several ordered right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, several customers requested the final doxology to be added in so he spent the weekend drawing up that last section. You can see it in the photo above.
> 
> I finished my cutting just around dinner time yesterday. I then spent the evening organizing and going through my supplies. It is something that I need to do every so often and I was well overdue in getting things in order. I felt like I made a good dent though, and it feels better to have a clean start to the week.
> 
> So here we are at Monday. . .
> 
> I may wind up blogging a little less often in these next couple of weeks. Several of the projects I am working on are things that still being thought through and I don't feel ready to show them yet. I would rather post fewer entries that have better quality than post just for the sake of posting. I am sure you understand that. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I have lots of exciting new things to share, so I doubt I will be going away any time soon. But for now, I need to focus on creating in order to get these things done and these couple of extra hours in the morning will come in handy for that. I want to use them to their best advantage.
> 
> I am sure you will all appreciate it as well.
> 
> It is raining here again this morning, as it has for the last three days. But it is a light rain and not unwelcome. It was such a dry spell previously that we really need the extra. Besides - it brought with the cooler weather of autumn and I love that as well. It is going to be a good week.
> 
> I wish you all the best week ahead. I hope you all have fun and find something creative to feed your souls.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Sheila, great Ornaments. I am looking at your blog entries to see more. I am glad that I saw you on here keep up the great work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just Monday . . . *
> 
> Lately it seems that I have been a bit 'unsettled'. I have been thinking in many directions and figuring out which path to follow next. There are lots of choices it seems, but I am not sure on which one to take to move ahead at full steam. It is odd.
> 
> I don't think that is a bad thing though. Choices are good and variety is what makes us well-rounded people. Right? I find that the more I see and learn, the more I want to see and learn more. Does that make sense? If I thought there were not enough hours in the day before, I seem to think that even more so now. But there isn't really a choice now, is there? We are all dealt from the same hand and it is up to us to do what we can with what is given to us. That part hasn't changed at all.
> 
> The weekend was really busy. We had our site update on Friday and I was still working on finishing up my SLD514 Layered Angel Ornaments patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I created two versions - one for the scrollers (shown above) which include optional simple painting instructions and one for the painting crafters, who do not cut wood (SLDP243) which include full painting instructions. I also offered the wood silhouette cutouts for the painters, and I spent Sunday cutting angels for the several kits that were ordered in addition to some extras for future orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept me busy most of the weekend.
> 
> Keith was busy as well. When he first created his new SLDK457 Lord's Prayer Sectional Plaque pattern, he had several ordered right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, several customers requested the final doxology to be added in so he spent the weekend drawing up that last section. You can see it in the photo above.
> 
> I finished my cutting just around dinner time yesterday. I then spent the evening organizing and going through my supplies. It is something that I need to do every so often and I was well overdue in getting things in order. I felt like I made a good dent though, and it feels better to have a clean start to the week.
> 
> So here we are at Monday. . .
> 
> I may wind up blogging a little less often in these next couple of weeks. Several of the projects I am working on are things that still being thought through and I don't feel ready to show them yet. I would rather post fewer entries that have better quality than post just for the sake of posting. I am sure you understand that. Quality not quantity and all of that.
> 
> I have lots of exciting new things to share, so I doubt I will be going away any time soon. But for now, I need to focus on creating in order to get these things done and these couple of extra hours in the morning will come in handy for that. I want to use them to their best advantage.
> 
> I am sure you will all appreciate it as well.
> 
> It is raining here again this morning, as it has for the last three days. But it is a light rain and not unwelcome. It was such a dry spell previously that we really need the extra. Besides - it brought with the cooler weather of autumn and I love that as well. It is going to be a good week.
> 
> I wish you all the best week ahead. I hope you all have fun and find something creative to feed your souls.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you, Kendrick! I have had a crazy week, but I am looking forward to getting back to blogging every day. I am glad you like seeing all of my projects. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding My Way*

As some of you may have noticed, lately it seems like I am all over the place. (OK - you may not have noticed any difference in things, but it certainly feels like it to me!) I am not sure how much of this is me, or how much is reality.

I am always doing lots of different things, but there are days when they all fall together like pieces to a puzzle and there are other days when very few of them seem to match up. I am sure that is just part of our ever-evolving and changing lives though and I try not to look at it too hard or take the days when seemingly nothing is accomplished too seriously. I have learned that good or bad, living through changes always offer some positive elements. Sometimes we just need to look harder for them.

Yesterday was what I will call a 'family day.' One of my beautiful kitties (Richard) had to go for some surgery to have a lump removed from his chest. This was a long time in coming, as I discovered the lump a couple of years ago (yes - years!) and I had it biopsied back then and they told me not to worry about it unless it grew. Well, over the past year or so it had really became larger. What began as a small spot about half the size of a pea was now about half the size of a grape. Richard is a very slim and trim boy so every time I picked him up I could feel the growing lump more and more. I knew it was time to have it addressed.

So I bit the bullet and made the appointment a couple of weeks ago at my vet. He is always busy and since this was a non-emergency case, the appointment was made for three weeks ahead. That was fine with me, but it meant that I had three weeks to ponder things and allow my worry to build up. A lot of scenerios can go through your head in three weeks. While Richard was basically pretty healthy, at 11 years old I certainly didn't want anything to go wrong. I would be devastated.

So yesterday was the day for the procedure to be done. We had to leave the house very early (by 7am) to get to the drive to the vet and get him there by 8am. He sat on my lap the entire way, purring. I brought his stuffed 'kitty' that he liked so much and we dropped him off there. I felt so bad because he just looked confused and I know he must have thought we abandoned him. I was on pins and needles all morning wondering how things went.

We were able to call at noon and thank goodness, he did fine. They wanted to keep him until about 3pm though to allow the drugs to wear off fully.

We were there right at 3 and he was so happy to see us. Those who say that cats aren't as affectionate as dogs never had cats like mine. I gently took him out of the carrier and he spent the ride home on my lap, pushing his body against mine and purring. It was touching and I was greatly relieved.

Is prognosis is good. The doc said we didn't need to worry. It looks like we will have many more years together. What a relief!

I was quite exhausted though, and after taking a nap after we got home (with Rich curled up next to me, of course!) I had a very low-key evening and went to bed early, still very tired. It amazed me how much worrying took out of me. You would think that I was the patient instead of him!

We had a good night and he slept either in my arms of right against me all night long. Right now he is curled up with me here on my chair, as he always is in the morning, peacefully sleeping. To say I am relieved is an understatement. Life is once again good.

Now I am finding my way back to concentrating on work. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to do that are all exciting new directions for our business. I have kept quiet about many of these so far until I have more to show you. I promise that even though I may seem to be in a lull on paper here, certainly the opposite is true in reality. I just want to reveal things slowly as they come to be.

One of the things that I am excited about is that I am working in a new medium that is really cool. After the success of my Layla painting, I was looking for more instructional videos on wildlife art and I came across a girl who did beautiful work in many different types of media. (You can visit Lisa's YouTube channel here:Lachri Fine Art) Acrylic paint, oil paint and different types of colored pencils are among them. I remembered that I had a large set of Prismacolor pencils (120 of them!) that I had purchased for a class over 10 years ago and they were barely used. I dug them out and I have been watching the videos and learning how to use these in ways I hadn't thought of before. The results so far have been encouraging.

Here is my first go at an iris. Just the beginning:










. . . and the finished drawing:










While it has lots of room for improvement, I feel it is a good start. It only took a couple of hours and it was very fun and relaxing. Enough so to have me order some other types of pencils to continue learning this new (to me) method of creating. I am certainly having fun.

I don't know how or if it will fit into my business yet. Maybe it will and maybe not. In any case, it will not harm my drawing skills and will help me indirectly in lots of different ways. I will just have to see. I have read so much about colored pencils lately that I feel that it is an up and coming trend in art and crafting. There are all kinds of online classes as well as Zentangle (Google it!) drawing to relax people. I think in this over-stressed world we live in, it may be a great thing to explore. It certainly won't hurt.

I also wanted to begin once again showing a 'featured product' every day here in my blog. It seems that as our website is growing, sometimes there are patterns that just get 'lost' in the mass of the number of patterns we have to offer. We do our best to keep things well-organized, but it is impossible to quickly show all of the hundreds of patterns we have to everyone. So highlighting new ones here as well as some older favorites would be a nice way to bring things to the front. I hope you enjoy seeing them.

Today's featured pattern is Keith's new plaque pattern set SLDK614 Family, Home & Love.










As with all of his plaque sets of this nature, he offers the patterns both as a set and individually. Just follow the link to the product page to see more. We hope you like it.

I want to thank all of you who knew about Richard's procedure and sent messages of support. It means a lot that my cyber-friends are so caring.

I have a medical appointment early tomorrow morning myself, and I am not sure if I will have time to post tomorrow. But I can assure you that I will be back to posting regularly again soon. There is too much I want to share and too many wonderful techniques that you would be interested in that I don't want you to miss.

Today I am getting back to drawing. I have a deadline due for an autumn project for Tole Town that will also have a video with it. I think I know what I am going to do and I am excited to see it come to be.

As for Richard, he is resting comfortably at my feet. He is still a bit 'clingy' after being gone for the day, but he is much more like his old self this morning. I am happy for that and happy that his operation is behind us.










Have a wonderful and creative day. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My Way*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, lately it seems like I am all over the place. (OK - you may not have noticed any difference in things, but it certainly feels like it to me!) I am not sure how much of this is me, or how much is reality.
> 
> I am always doing lots of different things, but there are days when they all fall together like pieces to a puzzle and there are other days when very few of them seem to match up. I am sure that is just part of our ever-evolving and changing lives though and I try not to look at it too hard or take the days when seemingly nothing is accomplished too seriously. I have learned that good or bad, living through changes always offer some positive elements. Sometimes we just need to look harder for them.
> 
> Yesterday was what I will call a 'family day.' One of my beautiful kitties (Richard) had to go for some surgery to have a lump removed from his chest. This was a long time in coming, as I discovered the lump a couple of years ago (yes - years!) and I had it biopsied back then and they told me not to worry about it unless it grew. Well, over the past year or so it had really became larger. What began as a small spot about half the size of a pea was now about half the size of a grape. Richard is a very slim and trim boy so every time I picked him up I could feel the growing lump more and more. I knew it was time to have it addressed.
> 
> So I bit the bullet and made the appointment a couple of weeks ago at my vet. He is always busy and since this was a non-emergency case, the appointment was made for three weeks ahead. That was fine with me, but it meant that I had three weeks to ponder things and allow my worry to build up. A lot of scenerios can go through your head in three weeks. While Richard was basically pretty healthy, at 11 years old I certainly didn't want anything to go wrong. I would be devastated.
> 
> So yesterday was the day for the procedure to be done. We had to leave the house very early (by 7am) to get to the drive to the vet and get him there by 8am. He sat on my lap the entire way, purring. I brought his stuffed 'kitty' that he liked so much and we dropped him off there. I felt so bad because he just looked confused and I know he must have thought we abandoned him. I was on pins and needles all morning wondering how things went.
> 
> We were able to call at noon and thank goodness, he did fine. They wanted to keep him until about 3pm though to allow the drugs to wear off fully.
> 
> We were there right at 3 and he was so happy to see us. Those who say that cats aren't as affectionate as dogs never had cats like mine. I gently took him out of the carrier and he spent the ride home on my lap, pushing his body against mine and purring. It was touching and I was greatly relieved.
> 
> Is prognosis is good. The doc said we didn't need to worry. It looks like we will have many more years together. What a relief!
> 
> I was quite exhausted though, and after taking a nap after we got home (with Rich curled up next to me, of course!) I had a very low-key evening and went to bed early, still very tired. It amazed me how much worrying took out of me. You would think that I was the patient instead of him!
> 
> We had a good night and he slept either in my arms of right against me all night long. Right now he is curled up with me here on my chair, as he always is in the morning, peacefully sleeping. To say I am relieved is an understatement. Life is once again good.
> 
> Now I am finding my way back to concentrating on work. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to do that are all exciting new directions for our business. I have kept quiet about many of these so far until I have more to show you. I promise that even though I may seem to be in a lull on paper here, certainly the opposite is true in reality. I just want to reveal things slowly as they come to be.
> 
> One of the things that I am excited about is that I am working in a new medium that is really cool. After the success of my Layla painting, I was looking for more instructional videos on wildlife art and I came across a girl who did beautiful work in many different types of media. (You can visit Lisa's YouTube channel here:Lachri Fine Art) Acrylic paint, oil paint and different types of colored pencils are among them. I remembered that I had a large set of Prismacolor pencils (120 of them!) that I had purchased for a class over 10 years ago and they were barely used. I dug them out and I have been watching the videos and learning how to use these in ways I hadn't thought of before. The results so far have been encouraging.
> 
> Here is my first go at an iris. Just the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it has lots of room for improvement, I feel it is a good start. It only took a couple of hours and it was very fun and relaxing. Enough so to have me order some other types of pencils to continue learning this new (to me) method of creating. I am certainly having fun.
> 
> I don't know how or if it will fit into my business yet. Maybe it will and maybe not. In any case, it will not harm my drawing skills and will help me indirectly in lots of different ways. I will just have to see. I have read so much about colored pencils lately that I feel that it is an up and coming trend in art and crafting. There are all kinds of online classes as well as Zentangle (Google it!) drawing to relax people. I think in this over-stressed world we live in, it may be a great thing to explore. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> I also wanted to begin once again showing a 'featured product' every day here in my blog. It seems that as our website is growing, sometimes there are patterns that just get 'lost' in the mass of the number of patterns we have to offer. We do our best to keep things well-organized, but it is impossible to quickly show all of the hundreds of patterns we have to everyone. So highlighting new ones here as well as some older favorites would be a nice way to bring things to the front. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's featured pattern is Keith's new plaque pattern set SLDK614 Family, Home & Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his plaque sets of this nature, he offers the patterns both as a set and individually. Just follow the link to the product page to see more. We hope you like it.
> 
> I want to thank all of you who knew about Richard's procedure and sent messages of support. It means a lot that my cyber-friends are so caring.
> 
> I have a medical appointment early tomorrow morning myself, and I am not sure if I will have time to post tomorrow. But I can assure you that I will be back to posting regularly again soon. There is too much I want to share and too many wonderful techniques that you would be interested in that I don't want you to miss.
> 
> Today I am getting back to drawing. I have a deadline due for an autumn project for Tole Town that will also have a video with it. I think I know what I am going to do and I am excited to see it come to be.
> 
> As for Richard, he is resting comfortably at my feet. He is still a bit 'clingy' after being gone for the day, but he is much more like his old self this morning. I am happy for that and happy that his operation is behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day. Happy Thursday!


That is a beautiful iris Sheila. I've noticed more and more done with coloured pencils. Great technique - and no mess to clean up!


----------



## Grumpymike

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My Way*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, lately it seems like I am all over the place. (OK - you may not have noticed any difference in things, but it certainly feels like it to me!) I am not sure how much of this is me, or how much is reality.
> 
> I am always doing lots of different things, but there are days when they all fall together like pieces to a puzzle and there are other days when very few of them seem to match up. I am sure that is just part of our ever-evolving and changing lives though and I try not to look at it too hard or take the days when seemingly nothing is accomplished too seriously. I have learned that good or bad, living through changes always offer some positive elements. Sometimes we just need to look harder for them.
> 
> Yesterday was what I will call a 'family day.' One of my beautiful kitties (Richard) had to go for some surgery to have a lump removed from his chest. This was a long time in coming, as I discovered the lump a couple of years ago (yes - years!) and I had it biopsied back then and they told me not to worry about it unless it grew. Well, over the past year or so it had really became larger. What began as a small spot about half the size of a pea was now about half the size of a grape. Richard is a very slim and trim boy so every time I picked him up I could feel the growing lump more and more. I knew it was time to have it addressed.
> 
> So I bit the bullet and made the appointment a couple of weeks ago at my vet. He is always busy and since this was a non-emergency case, the appointment was made for three weeks ahead. That was fine with me, but it meant that I had three weeks to ponder things and allow my worry to build up. A lot of scenerios can go through your head in three weeks. While Richard was basically pretty healthy, at 11 years old I certainly didn't want anything to go wrong. I would be devastated.
> 
> So yesterday was the day for the procedure to be done. We had to leave the house very early (by 7am) to get to the drive to the vet and get him there by 8am. He sat on my lap the entire way, purring. I brought his stuffed 'kitty' that he liked so much and we dropped him off there. I felt so bad because he just looked confused and I know he must have thought we abandoned him. I was on pins and needles all morning wondering how things went.
> 
> We were able to call at noon and thank goodness, he did fine. They wanted to keep him until about 3pm though to allow the drugs to wear off fully.
> 
> We were there right at 3 and he was so happy to see us. Those who say that cats aren't as affectionate as dogs never had cats like mine. I gently took him out of the carrier and he spent the ride home on my lap, pushing his body against mine and purring. It was touching and I was greatly relieved.
> 
> Is prognosis is good. The doc said we didn't need to worry. It looks like we will have many more years together. What a relief!
> 
> I was quite exhausted though, and after taking a nap after we got home (with Rich curled up next to me, of course!) I had a very low-key evening and went to bed early, still very tired. It amazed me how much worrying took out of me. You would think that I was the patient instead of him!
> 
> We had a good night and he slept either in my arms of right against me all night long. Right now he is curled up with me here on my chair, as he always is in the morning, peacefully sleeping. To say I am relieved is an understatement. Life is once again good.
> 
> Now I am finding my way back to concentrating on work. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to do that are all exciting new directions for our business. I have kept quiet about many of these so far until I have more to show you. I promise that even though I may seem to be in a lull on paper here, certainly the opposite is true in reality. I just want to reveal things slowly as they come to be.
> 
> One of the things that I am excited about is that I am working in a new medium that is really cool. After the success of my Layla painting, I was looking for more instructional videos on wildlife art and I came across a girl who did beautiful work in many different types of media. (You can visit Lisa's YouTube channel here:Lachri Fine Art) Acrylic paint, oil paint and different types of colored pencils are among them. I remembered that I had a large set of Prismacolor pencils (120 of them!) that I had purchased for a class over 10 years ago and they were barely used. I dug them out and I have been watching the videos and learning how to use these in ways I hadn't thought of before. The results so far have been encouraging.
> 
> Here is my first go at an iris. Just the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it has lots of room for improvement, I feel it is a good start. It only took a couple of hours and it was very fun and relaxing. Enough so to have me order some other types of pencils to continue learning this new (to me) method of creating. I am certainly having fun.
> 
> I don't know how or if it will fit into my business yet. Maybe it will and maybe not. In any case, it will not harm my drawing skills and will help me indirectly in lots of different ways. I will just have to see. I have read so much about colored pencils lately that I feel that it is an up and coming trend in art and crafting. There are all kinds of online classes as well as Zentangle (Google it!) drawing to relax people. I think in this over-stressed world we live in, it may be a great thing to explore. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> I also wanted to begin once again showing a 'featured product' every day here in my blog. It seems that as our website is growing, sometimes there are patterns that just get 'lost' in the mass of the number of patterns we have to offer. We do our best to keep things well-organized, but it is impossible to quickly show all of the hundreds of patterns we have to everyone. So highlighting new ones here as well as some older favorites would be a nice way to bring things to the front. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's featured pattern is Keith's new plaque pattern set SLDK614 Family, Home & Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his plaque sets of this nature, he offers the patterns both as a set and individually. Just follow the link to the product page to see more. We hope you like it.
> 
> I want to thank all of you who knew about Richard's procedure and sent messages of support. It means a lot that my cyber-friends are so caring.
> 
> I have a medical appointment early tomorrow morning myself, and I am not sure if I will have time to post tomorrow. But I can assure you that I will be back to posting regularly again soon. There is too much I want to share and too many wonderful techniques that you would be interested in that I don't want you to miss.
> 
> Today I am getting back to drawing. I have a deadline due for an autumn project for Tole Town that will also have a video with it. I think I know what I am going to do and I am excited to see it come to be.
> 
> As for Richard, he is resting comfortably at my feet. He is still a bit 'clingy' after being gone for the day, but he is much more like his old self this morning. I am happy for that and happy that his operation is behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day. Happy Thursday!


I showed that Iris to my wife and she asked if it was one out of the back yard at the Kansas City house?
Really beautiful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My Way*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, lately it seems like I am all over the place. (OK - you may not have noticed any difference in things, but it certainly feels like it to me!) I am not sure how much of this is me, or how much is reality.
> 
> I am always doing lots of different things, but there are days when they all fall together like pieces to a puzzle and there are other days when very few of them seem to match up. I am sure that is just part of our ever-evolving and changing lives though and I try not to look at it too hard or take the days when seemingly nothing is accomplished too seriously. I have learned that good or bad, living through changes always offer some positive elements. Sometimes we just need to look harder for them.
> 
> Yesterday was what I will call a 'family day.' One of my beautiful kitties (Richard) had to go for some surgery to have a lump removed from his chest. This was a long time in coming, as I discovered the lump a couple of years ago (yes - years!) and I had it biopsied back then and they told me not to worry about it unless it grew. Well, over the past year or so it had really became larger. What began as a small spot about half the size of a pea was now about half the size of a grape. Richard is a very slim and trim boy so every time I picked him up I could feel the growing lump more and more. I knew it was time to have it addressed.
> 
> So I bit the bullet and made the appointment a couple of weeks ago at my vet. He is always busy and since this was a non-emergency case, the appointment was made for three weeks ahead. That was fine with me, but it meant that I had three weeks to ponder things and allow my worry to build up. A lot of scenerios can go through your head in three weeks. While Richard was basically pretty healthy, at 11 years old I certainly didn't want anything to go wrong. I would be devastated.
> 
> So yesterday was the day for the procedure to be done. We had to leave the house very early (by 7am) to get to the drive to the vet and get him there by 8am. He sat on my lap the entire way, purring. I brought his stuffed 'kitty' that he liked so much and we dropped him off there. I felt so bad because he just looked confused and I know he must have thought we abandoned him. I was on pins and needles all morning wondering how things went.
> 
> We were able to call at noon and thank goodness, he did fine. They wanted to keep him until about 3pm though to allow the drugs to wear off fully.
> 
> We were there right at 3 and he was so happy to see us. Those who say that cats aren't as affectionate as dogs never had cats like mine. I gently took him out of the carrier and he spent the ride home on my lap, pushing his body against mine and purring. It was touching and I was greatly relieved.
> 
> Is prognosis is good. The doc said we didn't need to worry. It looks like we will have many more years together. What a relief!
> 
> I was quite exhausted though, and after taking a nap after we got home (with Rich curled up next to me, of course!) I had a very low-key evening and went to bed early, still very tired. It amazed me how much worrying took out of me. You would think that I was the patient instead of him!
> 
> We had a good night and he slept either in my arms of right against me all night long. Right now he is curled up with me here on my chair, as he always is in the morning, peacefully sleeping. To say I am relieved is an understatement. Life is once again good.
> 
> Now I am finding my way back to concentrating on work. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to do that are all exciting new directions for our business. I have kept quiet about many of these so far until I have more to show you. I promise that even though I may seem to be in a lull on paper here, certainly the opposite is true in reality. I just want to reveal things slowly as they come to be.
> 
> One of the things that I am excited about is that I am working in a new medium that is really cool. After the success of my Layla painting, I was looking for more instructional videos on wildlife art and I came across a girl who did beautiful work in many different types of media. (You can visit Lisa's YouTube channel here:Lachri Fine Art) Acrylic paint, oil paint and different types of colored pencils are among them. I remembered that I had a large set of Prismacolor pencils (120 of them!) that I had purchased for a class over 10 years ago and they were barely used. I dug them out and I have been watching the videos and learning how to use these in ways I hadn't thought of before. The results so far have been encouraging.
> 
> Here is my first go at an iris. Just the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it has lots of room for improvement, I feel it is a good start. It only took a couple of hours and it was very fun and relaxing. Enough so to have me order some other types of pencils to continue learning this new (to me) method of creating. I am certainly having fun.
> 
> I don't know how or if it will fit into my business yet. Maybe it will and maybe not. In any case, it will not harm my drawing skills and will help me indirectly in lots of different ways. I will just have to see. I have read so much about colored pencils lately that I feel that it is an up and coming trend in art and crafting. There are all kinds of online classes as well as Zentangle (Google it!) drawing to relax people. I think in this over-stressed world we live in, it may be a great thing to explore. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> I also wanted to begin once again showing a 'featured product' every day here in my blog. It seems that as our website is growing, sometimes there are patterns that just get 'lost' in the mass of the number of patterns we have to offer. We do our best to keep things well-organized, but it is impossible to quickly show all of the hundreds of patterns we have to everyone. So highlighting new ones here as well as some older favorites would be a nice way to bring things to the front. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's featured pattern is Keith's new plaque pattern set SLDK614 Family, Home & Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his plaque sets of this nature, he offers the patterns both as a set and individually. Just follow the link to the product page to see more. We hope you like it.
> 
> I want to thank all of you who knew about Richard's procedure and sent messages of support. It means a lot that my cyber-friends are so caring.
> 
> I have a medical appointment early tomorrow morning myself, and I am not sure if I will have time to post tomorrow. But I can assure you that I will be back to posting regularly again soon. There is too much I want to share and too many wonderful techniques that you would be interested in that I don't want you to miss.
> 
> Today I am getting back to drawing. I have a deadline due for an autumn project for Tole Town that will also have a video with it. I think I know what I am going to do and I am excited to see it come to be.
> 
> As for Richard, he is resting comfortably at my feet. He is still a bit 'clingy' after being gone for the day, but he is much more like his old self this morning. I am happy for that and happy that his operation is behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day. Happy Thursday!


You are very kind, Mike.  I am only just starting to learn some new techniques with pencils. I see much more playing with these in the future. I am very glad you and the Mrs. like it. 

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding My Way*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, lately it seems like I am all over the place. (OK - you may not have noticed any difference in things, but it certainly feels like it to me!) I am not sure how much of this is me, or how much is reality.
> 
> I am always doing lots of different things, but there are days when they all fall together like pieces to a puzzle and there are other days when very few of them seem to match up. I am sure that is just part of our ever-evolving and changing lives though and I try not to look at it too hard or take the days when seemingly nothing is accomplished too seriously. I have learned that good or bad, living through changes always offer some positive elements. Sometimes we just need to look harder for them.
> 
> Yesterday was what I will call a 'family day.' One of my beautiful kitties (Richard) had to go for some surgery to have a lump removed from his chest. This was a long time in coming, as I discovered the lump a couple of years ago (yes - years!) and I had it biopsied back then and they told me not to worry about it unless it grew. Well, over the past year or so it had really became larger. What began as a small spot about half the size of a pea was now about half the size of a grape. Richard is a very slim and trim boy so every time I picked him up I could feel the growing lump more and more. I knew it was time to have it addressed.
> 
> So I bit the bullet and made the appointment a couple of weeks ago at my vet. He is always busy and since this was a non-emergency case, the appointment was made for three weeks ahead. That was fine with me, but it meant that I had three weeks to ponder things and allow my worry to build up. A lot of scenerios can go through your head in three weeks. While Richard was basically pretty healthy, at 11 years old I certainly didn't want anything to go wrong. I would be devastated.
> 
> So yesterday was the day for the procedure to be done. We had to leave the house very early (by 7am) to get to the drive to the vet and get him there by 8am. He sat on my lap the entire way, purring. I brought his stuffed 'kitty' that he liked so much and we dropped him off there. I felt so bad because he just looked confused and I know he must have thought we abandoned him. I was on pins and needles all morning wondering how things went.
> 
> We were able to call at noon and thank goodness, he did fine. They wanted to keep him until about 3pm though to allow the drugs to wear off fully.
> 
> We were there right at 3 and he was so happy to see us. Those who say that cats aren't as affectionate as dogs never had cats like mine. I gently took him out of the carrier and he spent the ride home on my lap, pushing his body against mine and purring. It was touching and I was greatly relieved.
> 
> Is prognosis is good. The doc said we didn't need to worry. It looks like we will have many more years together. What a relief!
> 
> I was quite exhausted though, and after taking a nap after we got home (with Rich curled up next to me, of course!) I had a very low-key evening and went to bed early, still very tired. It amazed me how much worrying took out of me. You would think that I was the patient instead of him!
> 
> We had a good night and he slept either in my arms of right against me all night long. Right now he is curled up with me here on my chair, as he always is in the morning, peacefully sleeping. To say I am relieved is an understatement. Life is once again good.
> 
> Now I am finding my way back to concentrating on work. There are lots of odds and ends that I need to do that are all exciting new directions for our business. I have kept quiet about many of these so far until I have more to show you. I promise that even though I may seem to be in a lull on paper here, certainly the opposite is true in reality. I just want to reveal things slowly as they come to be.
> 
> One of the things that I am excited about is that I am working in a new medium that is really cool. After the success of my Layla painting, I was looking for more instructional videos on wildlife art and I came across a girl who did beautiful work in many different types of media. (You can visit Lisa's YouTube channel here:Lachri Fine Art) Acrylic paint, oil paint and different types of colored pencils are among them. I remembered that I had a large set of Prismacolor pencils (120 of them!) that I had purchased for a class over 10 years ago and they were barely used. I dug them out and I have been watching the videos and learning how to use these in ways I hadn't thought of before. The results so far have been encouraging.
> 
> Here is my first go at an iris. Just the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it has lots of room for improvement, I feel it is a good start. It only took a couple of hours and it was very fun and relaxing. Enough so to have me order some other types of pencils to continue learning this new (to me) method of creating. I am certainly having fun.
> 
> I don't know how or if it will fit into my business yet. Maybe it will and maybe not. In any case, it will not harm my drawing skills and will help me indirectly in lots of different ways. I will just have to see. I have read so much about colored pencils lately that I feel that it is an up and coming trend in art and crafting. There are all kinds of online classes as well as Zentangle (Google it!) drawing to relax people. I think in this over-stressed world we live in, it may be a great thing to explore. It certainly won't hurt.
> 
> I also wanted to begin once again showing a 'featured product' every day here in my blog. It seems that as our website is growing, sometimes there are patterns that just get 'lost' in the mass of the number of patterns we have to offer. We do our best to keep things well-organized, but it is impossible to quickly show all of the hundreds of patterns we have to everyone. So highlighting new ones here as well as some older favorites would be a nice way to bring things to the front. I hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Today's featured pattern is Keith's new plaque pattern set SLDK614 Family, Home & Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all of his plaque sets of this nature, he offers the patterns both as a set and individually. Just follow the link to the product page to see more. We hope you like it.
> 
> I want to thank all of you who knew about Richard's procedure and sent messages of support. It means a lot that my cyber-friends are so caring.
> 
> I have a medical appointment early tomorrow morning myself, and I am not sure if I will have time to post tomorrow. But I can assure you that I will be back to posting regularly again soon. There is too much I want to share and too many wonderful techniques that you would be interested in that I don't want you to miss.
> 
> Today I am getting back to drawing. I have a deadline due for an autumn project for Tole Town that will also have a video with it. I think I know what I am going to do and I am excited to see it come to be.
> 
> As for Richard, he is resting comfortably at my feet. He is still a bit 'clingy' after being gone for the day, but he is much more like his old self this morning. I am happy for that and happy that his operation is behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative day. Happy Thursday!


Sorry, Anna - I didn't see your comment at first.

Yes - colored pencils are really taking the world by storm. Lots of people are doing "Zentangle" which is kind of like doodling. They say it is stress relief. I do like the portability of them, although I do use odorless thinner to blend them. It is fun to play with new art toys! 

Have a nice weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Autumn is Nearly Here*

I had a dream last night that I awoke and all the leaves had already fallen from the trees. I was in Oak Lawn, Illinois - the place where I grew up in my teens. It was a place that is filled with many large and beautiful maple trees that lined the streets and they were always bursting with color throughout the autumn season. I was sad in my dream, because I was in front of my neighbors house with a carpet of spent leaves beneath my feet and as I looked up to the sky, only a few leaves were left dangling from the mostly bare branches. I had missed the entire season!

But when I came to my sense of reality after awaking this morning, I realized that it was only a dream. It was still September and the tops of the trees here in Nova Scotia are just now beginning to lighten and take on a slightly golden color. My favorite season was still ahead here for me to appreciate and enjoy. What A relief!

Things have been busy here. I know I always say that, but it seems that they are even more busy than usual. I have several important deadlines coming up in the next few weeks and I am confident that I will meet them.

These past couple of weeks also seem to be weeks of 'maintenance' and 'preparation' for the upcoming winter. This isn't intentional, but it just seems as if this are turning out that way. I have had several health check appointments (medical, dental, eye exams, etc.) and have a dentist appointment today. Even my cat Richard had to have surgery last week. (Everything went fine and his prognosis is excellent.) My car needs some additional things done as well as my license, insurance and plate renewed as well. Everything seems to 'fall' in the 'fall' season. Is that a coincidence? Or had I subconsciously planned things that way?

All of these things take time, and many of them are not 'blog-worthy'. Not when I am writing a blog about creativity. I often throw some personal stuff in here, as life often gets intertwined with my creative process, but I don't think all of you would really be interested in how I did at the dentist or whether I found a new insurance company that could save me some money. So I spare you the details on that. 

In between, I have been planning and creating as much as time will allow. I have also been filling several wood orders and cutting lots of pieces to be sent out. (Thank YOU!) I love the diversity of what I do, and every step of the creative process. It is even wonderful to cut wood pieces for my customers, as I get to know many of them personally and it feels like I am making things for my friends to paint. That is a "dream job" to me.

So I ask again that you be patient with me if I skip blogging a couple of times here and there. I know you are all busy as well, but some days I feel that the mornings here are better used for making things than talking about things that I am going to make. My progress can be slow sometimes and rest assured, if I have something to say, I will say it.

With that said, I wanted to show you the progress I am making on a new banner that I am creating that will be a featured project at Toletown (An online painting community.) Not only will the pattern be available to members, but it will also have a video accompanying it.

The theme was 'autumn', which we already established as one of my favorites. I decided to make a banner on Roc-Lon fabric. It started with a nice background and some falling leaves:










I then added a couple of pumpkins:










Some pretty, bright sunflowers were added:










. . . and here is where it is right now:










So far, so good. 

I still have lots to add yet though until I call it finished. Since I cut most of my orders yesterday, I hope to finish it up today.

It is off to the dentist now (I like early appointments) and then home here to work. I will try to enjoy my time today and maybe even take a walk. After all - before I know it autumn will have passed and winter will be arriving. I want to make sure that I don't miss a minute of it!

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn is Nearly Here*
> 
> I had a dream last night that I awoke and all the leaves had already fallen from the trees. I was in Oak Lawn, Illinois - the place where I grew up in my teens. It was a place that is filled with many large and beautiful maple trees that lined the streets and they were always bursting with color throughout the autumn season. I was sad in my dream, because I was in front of my neighbors house with a carpet of spent leaves beneath my feet and as I looked up to the sky, only a few leaves were left dangling from the mostly bare branches. I had missed the entire season!
> 
> But when I came to my sense of reality after awaking this morning, I realized that it was only a dream. It was still September and the tops of the trees here in Nova Scotia are just now beginning to lighten and take on a slightly golden color. My favorite season was still ahead here for me to appreciate and enjoy. What A relief!
> 
> Things have been busy here. I know I always say that, but it seems that they are even more busy than usual. I have several important deadlines coming up in the next few weeks and I am confident that I will meet them.
> 
> These past couple of weeks also seem to be weeks of 'maintenance' and 'preparation' for the upcoming winter. This isn't intentional, but it just seems as if this are turning out that way. I have had several health check appointments (medical, dental, eye exams, etc.) and have a dentist appointment today. Even my cat Richard had to have surgery last week. (Everything went fine and his prognosis is excellent.) My car needs some additional things done as well as my license, insurance and plate renewed as well. Everything seems to 'fall' in the 'fall' season. Is that a coincidence? Or had I subconsciously planned things that way?
> 
> All of these things take time, and many of them are not 'blog-worthy'. Not when I am writing a blog about creativity. I often throw some personal stuff in here, as life often gets intertwined with my creative process, but I don't think all of you would really be interested in how I did at the dentist or whether I found a new insurance company that could save me some money. So I spare you the details on that.
> 
> In between, I have been planning and creating as much as time will allow. I have also been filling several wood orders and cutting lots of pieces to be sent out. (Thank YOU!) I love the diversity of what I do, and every step of the creative process. It is even wonderful to cut wood pieces for my customers, as I get to know many of them personally and it feels like I am making things for my friends to paint. That is a "dream job" to me.
> 
> So I ask again that you be patient with me if I skip blogging a couple of times here and there. I know you are all busy as well, but some days I feel that the mornings here are better used for making things than talking about things that I am going to make. My progress can be slow sometimes and rest assured, if I have something to say, I will say it.
> 
> With that said, I wanted to show you the progress I am making on a new banner that I am creating that will be a featured project at Toletown (An online painting community.) Not only will the pattern be available to members, but it will also have a video accompanying it.
> 
> The theme was 'autumn', which we already established as one of my favorites. I decided to make a banner on Roc-Lon fabric. It started with a nice background and some falling leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty, bright sunflowers were added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is where it is right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> I still have lots to add yet though until I call it finished. Since I cut most of my orders yesterday, I hope to finish it up today.
> 
> It is off to the dentist now (I like early appointments) and then home here to work. I will try to enjoy my time today and maybe even take a walk. After all - before I know it autumn will have passed and winter will be arriving. I want to make sure that I don't miss a minute of it!
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I love the green damask border on the side of your banner and all the Fall colours. Looking forward to seeing the finished project. I really like the Roc-Lon fabric. 
Fall is coming here too - cool mornings and evenings now but still a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Autumn is Nearly Here*
> 
> I had a dream last night that I awoke and all the leaves had already fallen from the trees. I was in Oak Lawn, Illinois - the place where I grew up in my teens. It was a place that is filled with many large and beautiful maple trees that lined the streets and they were always bursting with color throughout the autumn season. I was sad in my dream, because I was in front of my neighbors house with a carpet of spent leaves beneath my feet and as I looked up to the sky, only a few leaves were left dangling from the mostly bare branches. I had missed the entire season!
> 
> But when I came to my sense of reality after awaking this morning, I realized that it was only a dream. It was still September and the tops of the trees here in Nova Scotia are just now beginning to lighten and take on a slightly golden color. My favorite season was still ahead here for me to appreciate and enjoy. What A relief!
> 
> Things have been busy here. I know I always say that, but it seems that they are even more busy than usual. I have several important deadlines coming up in the next few weeks and I am confident that I will meet them.
> 
> These past couple of weeks also seem to be weeks of 'maintenance' and 'preparation' for the upcoming winter. This isn't intentional, but it just seems as if this are turning out that way. I have had several health check appointments (medical, dental, eye exams, etc.) and have a dentist appointment today. Even my cat Richard had to have surgery last week. (Everything went fine and his prognosis is excellent.) My car needs some additional things done as well as my license, insurance and plate renewed as well. Everything seems to 'fall' in the 'fall' season. Is that a coincidence? Or had I subconsciously planned things that way?
> 
> All of these things take time, and many of them are not 'blog-worthy'. Not when I am writing a blog about creativity. I often throw some personal stuff in here, as life often gets intertwined with my creative process, but I don't think all of you would really be interested in how I did at the dentist or whether I found a new insurance company that could save me some money. So I spare you the details on that.
> 
> In between, I have been planning and creating as much as time will allow. I have also been filling several wood orders and cutting lots of pieces to be sent out. (Thank YOU!) I love the diversity of what I do, and every step of the creative process. It is even wonderful to cut wood pieces for my customers, as I get to know many of them personally and it feels like I am making things for my friends to paint. That is a "dream job" to me.
> 
> So I ask again that you be patient with me if I skip blogging a couple of times here and there. I know you are all busy as well, but some days I feel that the mornings here are better used for making things than talking about things that I am going to make. My progress can be slow sometimes and rest assured, if I have something to say, I will say it.
> 
> With that said, I wanted to show you the progress I am making on a new banner that I am creating that will be a featured project at Toletown (An online painting community.) Not only will the pattern be available to members, but it will also have a video accompanying it.
> 
> The theme was 'autumn', which we already established as one of my favorites. I decided to make a banner on Roc-Lon fabric. It started with a nice background and some falling leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then added a couple of pumpkins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty, bright sunflowers were added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here is where it is right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> I still have lots to add yet though until I call it finished. Since I cut most of my orders yesterday, I hope to finish it up today.
> 
> It is off to the dentist now (I like early appointments) and then home here to work. I will try to enjoy my time today and maybe even take a walk. After all - before I know it autumn will have passed and winter will be arriving. I want to make sure that I don't miss a minute of it!
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you, Anna. I love how the piece came out. I love autumn colors, too. So much fun to work with.

Thankfully, it is getting much cooler here.  YAY!!! Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little by Little*

Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.

In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.

I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.

Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.

Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:










while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:










That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!

The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.










I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:










(I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)

All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!

I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:










SLDPK112 Banner Header

This is a header I use for lots of my banners. 

It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.

As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.










Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!

If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these! 

Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.

I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!

"Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


Good morning Sheila,
I think your banner is really great. I too like fall and especially the decorations of the season like your banner. I wish that Kathie was here because I know she would jump right on it. I love the colors that you used and your subjects. The banner is fall personified. 
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


Thank you, Rick! I am glad you like it. Fall is my absolute favorite season as well. Cooler here today (YAY!) and nice out. This is my happy place . . .

I am glad you think Kathy would have liked it. That means a lot. ((HUGS)) to you!

Sheila


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


Sheila, the banner really is lovely. I so understand about seeing differently with a photograph (don't know why it is, but understand). Maybe it's because it is isolated from other distractions? Anyway, thank you for sharing your beautiful works and talent.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


You are very welcome, Candy. I am glad you like what I post.  I try to cover MANY of the bases of creating.

Take care. Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


Love the banner Sheila. The colours are perfect and I love the leaf detail you have done top and bottom. Yes Roc-Lon is very versatile! Gill Hobbs did an awesome job on your boot pattern.


----------



## CLUrbany

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


Sheila, I've followed your scroll saw work for a while & just recently joined this forum. I love your work, as you have a true artist's eye for balance & color, and very skilled hands! You clearly have earned fans from everywhere! I look forward to learning more from you!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Little by Little*
> 
> Good things take time. I have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> In today's world of 'instant gratification', we sometimes forget that everything we have and want can't always happen in an instant. Sometimes there is just no way around taking the proper steps and doing things methodically.
> 
> I am often reminded of this with my work. While I see a 'vision' of my finished project in my head, I don't always see the many steps it will require to get to that point. I kind of figure that as I go along. It is always an adventure.
> 
> Yesterday I showed you my "Autumn Harvest" banner work in progress that I have been creating for the October Toletown class. I was thrilled at the nice response that I had from everyone on what I was working on 'so far', but I knew that there was more to come. My vision was not yet realized.
> 
> Little by little, I added layers of things to complete the banner. Here was where it was yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while it was pretty, I knew there was much more to do. I added the leaf borders to both the top and the bottom of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really made it start to come to life! I love how you can cut the Roc-Lon to just about any shape you want. It doesn't fray or need hemming, and it is great for outdoor use. What a wonderful thing to paint on!
> 
> The banner was really taking shape, but I wasn't done yet. I still needed to do the "Autumn Harvest" lettering as well as the wooden header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thing that the lettering and header tied everything together beautifully! The banner is now 'pretty much' complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I say 'pretty much' because I saw in my photos I still need to shade behind the leaves and sunflowers where they are in front of the pumpkins! I didn't notice until I saw it on the screen! That is the good thing about posting pictures of my projects - they allow me to see them through different eyes.)
> 
> All in all, I am very proud of the project! What a FUN and relaxing thing to paint! The lettering as well as the vertical stripe dividing the green from brown background are done in gold metallic, that doesn't show much on the photo. It adds a real elegance to the pretty design. Today we can call this one DONE!
> 
> I hope those of you who are interested in painting it will check out Toletown. It will be available as part of their subscription for the month of October, and then I will have the pattern on my site. I have the wooden header available on my site here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDPK112 Banner Header
> 
> This is a header I use for lots of my banners.
> 
> It is great to see my project look so much like I envisioned it. I am really happy when that happens.
> 
> As a final note, I wanted to show you all something that my painting friend from England, Gill Hobbs painted. She took my SLDP203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boot ornament pattern and super sized them to make these fabulous sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they awesome? She even used real boot laces to lace them!
> 
> If anyone wants me to cut larger boots for them, just email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to do so. I will probably put a product up there on the site or in my Etsy store later today, so just ask and I can direct you. I see lots of fun potential for these!
> 
> Well, that is it for today. I have some other fun things to work on, as I am spinning several plates today (as usual!) It is nice and cool and sunny today and a beautiful day here in Nova Scotia. It seems that Autumn is really here.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!
> 
> "Little by little does the trick." - Aesop


Thank you very much Anna and CLU. 

Anna - I love the way that Roc-Lon can be cut to any shape. It offers endless possibilities! I hope to use it more in many of my designs. 

CLU - Welcome to Lumberjocks! I am sure that you already know that there are a wealth of wonderfully talented, caring and sharing people here. I have found so many friends here that I am sure I will have the rest of my life. I hope you do too.

Thank you very much for your kind words. They mean the world to me! 

Keep creating! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Purpose and Meaning Through Art*

At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.

There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?

As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.

What a wonderful payoff!

Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!

Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.

You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.

Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.

The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)

Here are some photos of the cards:




























I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.

I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.

It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort









hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?

I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.

In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.

I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.

As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.

I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


I think you should include teaching in your list of careers. All teaching, whatever the subject, has the possibility of changing lives. Of course, there are different degrees of influence as some are much more creative than others. One example, one year as a middle school teacher, I was assigned to fill in on one art class (this was not my training although I had studied some). I soon found out that most of the students were there because it would be an easy grade and could care less about learning. I did have two 7th grade boys who had studied painting and were always finished long before everyone else with their assignments so they asked me it they could learn some more painting skills. I had to inform them that I didn't have the supplies for what they wanted so they brought in their own paints and brushes so we wound up with a class within a class that I think was as enjoyable for me as it was for them. They mostly did things like a sunset to work with colors.
The art you design and also create makes the world a more pleasant place that adds good feelings to a persons life.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


Thank you, Kepy. 

Yes - teaching is certainly one added to the list. The list is really very LONG and these were only a couple of examples.

I have also had many wonderful teachers that changed my life. Some may have only been there for a day or two, but the impact was there nonetheless. It is amazing how someone can change a life in a fleeting moment, isn't it?

There is so much positive that we can accomplish in the world, just going about with our everyday tasks. I know it may sound corny, but I try to make at least one person happier each day. If I can do that, I had a good day. (It seems that they are always good!  )

Thank you for stopping by and commenting. I hope you have a wonderful day ahead!

Sheila


----------



## rayn

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


We have a plaque in our kitchen " The meaning of life is to find your gift….The purpose of life is to give it away"" Pablo Picasso

Regards
Ray


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


I like that, Ray. 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


Sheila, I have been keeping up with you for a number of years and your talents as an artist has just continued to grow and blossom nonstop. You are becoming a very fine artist. I love the way that your career has grown and with your writing skills there is no telling how far you will go and what beautiful things you will end up creating.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


That is very nice of you to say that, Charles. You know I have the greatest respect for your work as well.

After five plus years and over 1600 blogs, I wonder if I get 'stale' sometimes to people. I worry about over-posting here and posting things that may not be particularly related to woodworking on a woodworking site such as this.

But I have made many friends here on Lumberjocks, and I find that so much of what we do as creative people can relate to ALL kinds of creativity - woodworking, painting, even needlework. It is all about sharing the creative process, as well as the small business process and the emotional things that go with it.

Wouldn't it be boring if we all did exactly the same thing?

It has been a long journey, as you know to get to the point where I am. There are good days and not so good days, but they are all necessary to grow and learn I believe. I don't think the journey will be complete until they throw my ashes into the sea. And even then, I hope that my art that I leave behind can have a positive influence on others.

It isn't what we have, but who we touch in our lives that is important to me. I mean that with all of my heart.

Thank you for your years of friendship and your encouragement. I appreciate that a great deal. 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


Hi Sheila, I don't comment as much as I used to but I still follow your blogs. Sometimes a few days or longer goes by before I get caught up on my reading. You have NEVER been boring, tiresome or selfish, you have gladly shared your knowledge even when it seems it's not appreciated. I want to assure you and emphasize to you that it's not so! I've learned a lot just reading your ramblings and thoughts, it's deeper and broader than you think! Just thought you should know that. I, for one, do appreciate your posts! Thank you dear!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


Your posts are very important part of my day - never boring and always full of great information. I have learned so much and expanded my own creativity through your inspiration. 
The Layla cards turned out really well. I love Keith's eagle!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Purpose and Meaning Through Art*
> 
> At some time or another in our lives, most of us search for our purpose here on Earth. The reason we are here. The meaning of what our life is and why we are here in the first place. We want our lives to have meaning and purpose, I believe. We want to think that all the hard work and things we go through on a daily basis are for a reason. That somehow, in some small way we make a difference in the world. That somehow we make it better.
> 
> There are professions that are obviously noble. Doctors, nurses and medical personnel immediately come to mind. Scientists and inventors as well. Police, firemen (and women) and paramedics too. All kinds of service people for that matter. For these people make a visible difference in the lives of many every single day. But what about artists? There are times when I wonder if what I am doing is truly purposeful, or is it just feeding my own soul?
> 
> As I grow and mature as an artist, I am learning that art in general is something that is purposeful. Not only appreciating others' art, but the process of creating it is also very functional and uplifting. I have been teaching various forms of art for over 20 years now, on many different levels. From teaching through national and international publications to teaching one on one, the results usually are the same - the students walk away from the 'lesson' with a renewed sense of accomplishment and self-esteem. And they carry those feelings to others through their own art and general attitude.
> 
> What a wonderful payoff!
> 
> Whether I teach scroll sawing or painting or any form or creating that I do, I find that this is the case. That moment when the student 'gets it' and the look in their eyes when they look at their own piece is more satisfying to me than any amount of money or paycheck. It tells me that I did a good job and made a difference in someone's life, and I hope that will carry with them and they in turn will spread these feelings to those that cross their own paths. It boggles the mind when you think of the possibilities!
> 
> Then there is the impact of the 'things' that I created. The appreciation and smiles that they can bring to the recipient (or even those just looking for that matter!) is something else I can't put a price tag on. In this harsh and sometimes ugly world wel live in, it feels wonderful to know that I could perhaps make someone smile or appreciate the beautiful things that are still here. A flower, a leaf, or even a beautiful, majestic cat. How often do I see someone gaze into a really wonderful piece of artwork and get absolutely 'lost' in it? It is then when I realize that art too has a purpose. It can sooth our soul.
> 
> You may wonder why I am thinking along these lines this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I assembled my note cards of Layla, the beautiful tigress that I recently painted from The Wildcat Sanctuary. I had received my photographs of my painting from the lab the other day and I was so thrilled with them. I had also received my order for the note cards and sleeves to package them in and I was ready to put them together, in hopes that they will make a difference in these cats' lives.
> 
> The quality of the photos was outstanding. I had them printed on Kodak Endura Matte paper, which is acid-free and makes them suitable for framing. My planning for them paid off well, as everything fit together beautifully and I feel good about offering a professional looking, high-quality product that not only I am proud of, but will help the Sanctuary as well. (I am donated a portion of each card to them for the care of their animals.)
> 
> Here are some photos of the cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have asked for them to come out nicer. They are now available at my Etsy Shop and will be available on my own site later in the week. I am going to sell them individually, but also as a set of six, in which you will get one for 'free'. I hope they do well and I hope they bring in a lot of money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality, that I am going to create cards from my other fine art paintings that are on my Gallery page of my site. I plan on donating to the Sanctuary from those sales as well.
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling to feel that my art can in some way help this cause that I feel is wort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy. It gives my art a purpose that I hadn't had before. It added another layer of satisfaction to what I do. How fortunate is that for me?
> 
> I hope you consider when you are creating, that your art will also have a positive impact on others. Even if you are not an artist, sometimes just a smile or a kind gesture towards someone else can make a change in their lives. Being kind to others costs us nothing, but it can mean so much and the impact of our kindness can be felt like a wave through those we encounter. It takes so little to make a difference. You just never know how many lives you will touch.
> 
> In other news, I wanted to also show you Kieth's new creation for the scroll saw.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this Eagle plaque and I was so happy to see him once again creating beautiful wildlife. His SLDK239 Self-framing Leaf-bordered Eagle plaque is a beautiful addition to his series of the same name. I know that it will give as many people pleasure in creating it as it will those who receive it. It is one of my favorite pieces of his.
> 
> As the final hours of summer wind down, I will be looking forward to the beautiful autumn days ahead. Fall is my favorite time of year, with the beautiful colors, smells and food that accompany the season. I am very grateful to live in a place that experiences all four seasons, as I learn to appreciate each one for its unique characteristics. It makes life that much better.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Tuesday and Happy Autumn!


Thank you both Erwin and Anna for your continued friendship and support. You both are reasons that I love it here. I am so glad to have forged friendships with you and I truly admire your talents as well.

I think we all inspire each other here as well as encourage and teach. That is the beautiful part of the internet - it makes our world so much smaller.

As with anything, things are what we make of them. People often give social media a bad reputation, but when used properly, it can enrich our lives in ways that nothing else could. I am glad I am here and glad you are my friends. 

Thank you for that!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Update Day*

I got up early this morning and it is still dark two hours later. It is odd how quickly the days get shorter once a certain point is reached. It is getting dark much sooner as well, and I suspect that is why I wound up going to bed shortly after 10pm my time. It just seemed like my day was done.

I love these cool, autumn mornings. Even though we are only a day into autumn, it is nice to be able to say that. I sat on the deck yesterday with the cats for a bit, just taking in the warm sun and doing pretty much 'nothing'. It felt good.

I no longer leave them out there unattended even for a second, as a couple of days ago, Richard decided to take a stroll around the grounds. Usually, I could leave them for a few minutes at a time with the door open and check on them every couple of minutes. The furthest they roam is to the bottom of the steps where they could nibble on grass. That was mostly Pancakes, but since I brought a little planter for him that I fill with fresh grass from time to time, he is much happier staying up on the deck.

This time, however, Richard decided to head all the way around to the back of the large ranch house we live in, and for a brief period of time, I couldn't locate him. The panic I felt was not a good feeling, and I was truly relieved to see him cautiously stepping through the tree branches out back (our landlord recently took out several large trees out back and is still in the process of cleaning up the branches). Behind our yard is miles of woods, filled with coyotes and other animals that would do harm to cats. I knew if he got that far, he may panic and get lost further.

When I spotted him, he looked scared and like he was deciding whether to come to me or bolt. I had to contain my excitement in seeing him and slowly and gently approach him. I didn't want him to think he was in trouble and run. Fortunately I was able to get close enough to gently scoop him up, stitches and all, and bring him back into the house.

No more.

He could no longer be trusted for even a minute out there.

Coming from the city, I learned at an early age of the dangers of allowing pets to roam free. There used to be a black, long haired cat in our neighborhood that was owned by one of the neighbors I never met. The cat used to greet us as we walked to the store in urban Chicago, and he was friendly and cute. He did this for years, until one day he just disappeared. Not too long after, we were walking through an alley near our house and there was a small barbie case laying on the side of the road. My friend and I opened it to the horror of seeing that cat stuffed inside - suffocated. I was probably around 7 years old then, and it impacted me hugely. We later found out that the boys across the street were the guilty ones, and they said they were just 'playing' with it and didn't mean it harm. I never spoke to them again, and it changed my view of others. As I think about it nearly 45 years later, it still angers me. Such a nice cat. It was senseless.

Add to that the great number of pets that are hurt or killed by traffic, and illness from being outside animals, and I can justified with how I feel. I read somewhere that an outdoor cat's life expectancy is 3-4 years. I have had most of my pets for over 15. Even though I live in the country, I hear of or see many pets that meet their end in the street. I just don't want to take that chance with my group here. There are worse things than not letting them go out.

I didn't mean to go off on that tangent . . .

The majority of the day yesterday was spent working on some wood orders I had to do. I love that part of the job, because it not only keeps my skills sharp, but also it is fun to work on things that I know my customers will be enjoying. I can't help but think that I am creating 'future heirlooms' when I cut wood pieces for others. I love seeing when others paint and enjoy the patterns and pieces that I create. It was a good day.

On that note, I came across a photo of my SLDK316 Scrolled Nativity Set w/optional painting instructions that was created by my Facebook friend Theodore Buzzelli:










Theodore created the nativity set using cherry wood, and he did some of the extra lines on the manger piece with wood burning. I really love how it came out, and I had almost forgotten about that pattern, as I created it a couple of years ago. (Thank you, Theodore for allowing me to share your beautiful rendition of it!)

I also have a painted version of it that is cute and simple to paint:










The painting pattern is the same as the scrolled one, and the instructions for both versions are done in the pattern. I dont' show a product for the silhouettes of the pieces to paint, but if anyone is interested, email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to make one for you.

Today we are working on a site update. Keith will have another pattern for you all to scroll as well as his two new patterns that are already on the site. We will have some other things changed up on the site as well so look in your emails for your newsletter sometime later today.

I will also be working on the videos for my banner and my bonus skate project for Art Play Date. I want to have both of them done by Monday and perhaps be ahead of things for once. Then on to new projects.

It is light out now and while the morning is cool, I know it will be a warm afternoon. These are my favorite days - where you need a blanket in the morning and evening and no jacket during the day. I hope to enjoy my lunch on the deck again, and take it in as long as I can. Even though all of our trees are still green here in Nova Scotia, a few of them are beginning to turn the slightest bit golden at the tops. Soon our area will be filled with color and then winter will set in. We will have to enjoy these warm days while we can.

I wish you all a great day today. Enjoy the day to the fullest and have fun doing something creative. Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*On to the Weekend!*

It is hard to believe that we have another weekend under our belts! But with the mornings getting cooler and the darkness lasting a little longer each day, it is hard to forget that the beautiful summer weather is giving way to autumn. Time surely passes quickly when we are busy!

Yesterday I spent the day with Keith updating the site and getting out my bi-weekly newsletter. We changed all the sales on our Pattern Specials page and we added another new pattern that Keith created. This time is is a sectional plaque with a Christmas theme. I really love this "Silent Night Sectional Plaque". (SLDK615)










As I mentioned in my blog yesterday, I didn't have any new patterns this time around. I have been busy doing some online classes and projects for the Toletown online community. Sometimes it is quite a juggling act to keep everyone happy. (But one I love to do!)

What we have been doing lately is highlighting many of our older patterns in our social media networks and to our newsletter customers. With over 500 patterns on our site, we are beginning to realize that it is very difficult for people to 'see' everything we have to offer. Both Keith and I are amazed at the wonderful response that we get from bringing some of these products to the attention of our customers. With our customer base growing every day, we are figuring out that new people haven't seen these patterns, and even though they may have been with us for a little while, they are 'new' to others. This is something that those of you with your own businesses should consider.

My little Scroll Saw Nativity with Full Painting Instructions (SLD316) pattern that I mentioned in yesterday's blog had a wonderful response. So much so that I decided to add a pre-cut wood kit for my painting followers who don't cut wood and would like to paint it. The item is SLDPK123 Nativity Set Wood Kit and it includes all the pieces shown here, ready to paint:










This was one of my absolute favorite pieces that I have created for Christmas. I gave a set to each of my children. I had several of the kits ordered last night and I hope that many more of my painting people like them as well. They would be cute for a small table, a fireplace mantle, or even to let the kids paint their own. The instructions are really simple and easy and just about anyone will be able to paint it. (Even the woodworkers who swear off painting!)

I know what I will be cutting this weekend! . . .

I am also going to finish up some of the videos that I need to do. I am doing my bonus video for my Art Play Date project, as well as my video to go with the pretty Autumn Harvest banner that I created for Tole Town. There is another similar pattern that I am making to go along with that project, so come back and read about it next week.

Finally, I want to encourage you to join our newsletter if you haven't already. This issue, we offered a discount code for our subscribers that they can use on any order on our site. (It can be used more than once, too!) We like offering special things like this to our followers, as we appreciate everyone taking the time to see what we are up to and supporting us. You can join the newsletter on our Mailing List page. We never share anyones emails with anyone and respect everyone's privacy.

Well, that is about it for today. I need to get heading in a couple of directions. I wish you all a beautiful weekend. It is sunny and cool here this morning and they are promising some beautiful weather. I hope to have some time to take a walk or two or even get to the beach. I haven't had an ice cream cone in quite a while and my favorite place is right at the shore.

Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend having fun and creating!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Weekend!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we have another weekend under our belts! But with the mornings getting cooler and the darkness lasting a little longer each day, it is hard to forget that the beautiful summer weather is giving way to autumn. Time surely passes quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day with Keith updating the site and getting out my bi-weekly newsletter. We changed all the sales on our Pattern Specials page and we added another new pattern that Keith created. This time is is a sectional plaque with a Christmas theme. I really love this "Silent Night Sectional Plaque". (SLDK615)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in my blog yesterday, I didn't have any new patterns this time around. I have been busy doing some online classes and projects for the Toletown online community. Sometimes it is quite a juggling act to keep everyone happy. (But one I love to do!)
> 
> What we have been doing lately is highlighting many of our older patterns in our social media networks and to our newsletter customers. With over 500 patterns on our site, we are beginning to realize that it is very difficult for people to 'see' everything we have to offer. Both Keith and I are amazed at the wonderful response that we get from bringing some of these products to the attention of our customers. With our customer base growing every day, we are figuring out that new people haven't seen these patterns, and even though they may have been with us for a little while, they are 'new' to others. This is something that those of you with your own businesses should consider.
> 
> My little Scroll Saw Nativity with Full Painting Instructions (SLD316) pattern that I mentioned in yesterday's blog had a wonderful response. So much so that I decided to add a pre-cut wood kit for my painting followers who don't cut wood and would like to paint it. The item is SLDPK123 Nativity Set Wood Kit and it includes all the pieces shown here, ready to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my absolute favorite pieces that I have created for Christmas. I gave a set to each of my children. I had several of the kits ordered last night and I hope that many more of my painting people like them as well. They would be cute for a small table, a fireplace mantle, or even to let the kids paint their own. The instructions are really simple and easy and just about anyone will be able to paint it. (Even the woodworkers who swear off painting!)
> 
> I know what I will be cutting this weekend! . . .
> 
> I am also going to finish up some of the videos that I need to do. I am doing my bonus video for my Art Play Date project, as well as my video to go with the pretty Autumn Harvest banner that I created for Tole Town. There is another similar pattern that I am making to go along with that project, so come back and read about it next week.
> 
> Finally, I want to encourage you to join our newsletter if you haven't already. This issue, we offered a discount code for our subscribers that they can use on any order on our site. (It can be used more than once, too!) We like offering special things like this to our followers, as we appreciate everyone taking the time to see what we are up to and supporting us. You can join the newsletter on our Mailing List page. We never share anyones emails with anyone and respect everyone's privacy.
> 
> Well, that is about it for today. I need to get heading in a couple of directions. I wish you all a beautiful weekend. It is sunny and cool here this morning and they are promising some beautiful weather. I hope to have some time to take a walk or two or even get to the beach. I haven't had an ice cream cone in quite a while and my favorite place is right at the shore.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend having fun and creating!


That Nativity is very cool, and would fit about anywhere


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Weekend!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we have another weekend under our belts! But with the mornings getting cooler and the darkness lasting a little longer each day, it is hard to forget that the beautiful summer weather is giving way to autumn. Time surely passes quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day with Keith updating the site and getting out my bi-weekly newsletter. We changed all the sales on our Pattern Specials page and we added another new pattern that Keith created. This time is is a sectional plaque with a Christmas theme. I really love this "Silent Night Sectional Plaque". (SLDK615)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in my blog yesterday, I didn't have any new patterns this time around. I have been busy doing some online classes and projects for the Toletown online community. Sometimes it is quite a juggling act to keep everyone happy. (But one I love to do!)
> 
> What we have been doing lately is highlighting many of our older patterns in our social media networks and to our newsletter customers. With over 500 patterns on our site, we are beginning to realize that it is very difficult for people to 'see' everything we have to offer. Both Keith and I are amazed at the wonderful response that we get from bringing some of these products to the attention of our customers. With our customer base growing every day, we are figuring out that new people haven't seen these patterns, and even though they may have been with us for a little while, they are 'new' to others. This is something that those of you with your own businesses should consider.
> 
> My little Scroll Saw Nativity with Full Painting Instructions (SLD316) pattern that I mentioned in yesterday's blog had a wonderful response. So much so that I decided to add a pre-cut wood kit for my painting followers who don't cut wood and would like to paint it. The item is SLDPK123 Nativity Set Wood Kit and it includes all the pieces shown here, ready to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my absolute favorite pieces that I have created for Christmas. I gave a set to each of my children. I had several of the kits ordered last night and I hope that many more of my painting people like them as well. They would be cute for a small table, a fireplace mantle, or even to let the kids paint their own. The instructions are really simple and easy and just about anyone will be able to paint it. (Even the woodworkers who swear off painting!)
> 
> I know what I will be cutting this weekend! . . .
> 
> I am also going to finish up some of the videos that I need to do. I am doing my bonus video for my Art Play Date project, as well as my video to go with the pretty Autumn Harvest banner that I created for Tole Town. There is another similar pattern that I am making to go along with that project, so come back and read about it next week.
> 
> Finally, I want to encourage you to join our newsletter if you haven't already. This issue, we offered a discount code for our subscribers that they can use on any order on our site. (It can be used more than once, too!) We like offering special things like this to our followers, as we appreciate everyone taking the time to see what we are up to and supporting us. You can join the newsletter on our Mailing List page. We never share anyones emails with anyone and respect everyone's privacy.
> 
> Well, that is about it for today. I need to get heading in a couple of directions. I wish you all a beautiful weekend. It is sunny and cool here this morning and they are promising some beautiful weather. I hope to have some time to take a walk or two or even get to the beach. I haven't had an ice cream cone in quite a while and my favorite place is right at the shore.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend having fun and creating!


Thank you, Roger! I hope you have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *On to the Weekend!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we have another weekend under our belts! But with the mornings getting cooler and the darkness lasting a little longer each day, it is hard to forget that the beautiful summer weather is giving way to autumn. Time surely passes quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day with Keith updating the site and getting out my bi-weekly newsletter. We changed all the sales on our Pattern Specials page and we added another new pattern that Keith created. This time is is a sectional plaque with a Christmas theme. I really love this "Silent Night Sectional Plaque". (SLDK615)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in my blog yesterday, I didn't have any new patterns this time around. I have been busy doing some online classes and projects for the Toletown online community. Sometimes it is quite a juggling act to keep everyone happy. (But one I love to do!)
> 
> What we have been doing lately is highlighting many of our older patterns in our social media networks and to our newsletter customers. With over 500 patterns on our site, we are beginning to realize that it is very difficult for people to 'see' everything we have to offer. Both Keith and I are amazed at the wonderful response that we get from bringing some of these products to the attention of our customers. With our customer base growing every day, we are figuring out that new people haven't seen these patterns, and even though they may have been with us for a little while, they are 'new' to others. This is something that those of you with your own businesses should consider.
> 
> My little Scroll Saw Nativity with Full Painting Instructions (SLD316) pattern that I mentioned in yesterday's blog had a wonderful response. So much so that I decided to add a pre-cut wood kit for my painting followers who don't cut wood and would like to paint it. The item is SLDPK123 Nativity Set Wood Kit and it includes all the pieces shown here, ready to paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my absolute favorite pieces that I have created for Christmas. I gave a set to each of my children. I had several of the kits ordered last night and I hope that many more of my painting people like them as well. They would be cute for a small table, a fireplace mantle, or even to let the kids paint their own. The instructions are really simple and easy and just about anyone will be able to paint it. (Even the woodworkers who swear off painting!)
> 
> I know what I will be cutting this weekend! . . .
> 
> I am also going to finish up some of the videos that I need to do. I am doing my bonus video for my Art Play Date project, as well as my video to go with the pretty Autumn Harvest banner that I created for Tole Town. There is another similar pattern that I am making to go along with that project, so come back and read about it next week.
> 
> Finally, I want to encourage you to join our newsletter if you haven't already. This issue, we offered a discount code for our subscribers that they can use on any order on our site. (It can be used more than once, too!) We like offering special things like this to our followers, as we appreciate everyone taking the time to see what we are up to and supporting us. You can join the newsletter on our Mailing List page. We never share anyones emails with anyone and respect everyone's privacy.
> 
> Well, that is about it for today. I need to get heading in a couple of directions. I wish you all a beautiful weekend. It is sunny and cool here this morning and they are promising some beautiful weather. I hope to have some time to take a walk or two or even get to the beach. I haven't had an ice cream cone in quite a while and my favorite place is right at the shore.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you have a great weekend having fun and creating!


Yes, getting towards that time of year when thoughts of Christmas come into play. Love Keith's plaque. He does a wonderful job on those. The nativity scene is just the right size for a mantle shelf.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Toys*

Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .

While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .

I can almost hear you guys cheering already!

Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.

About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.

During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .

I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.

I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.

On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)

I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:










When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!










I feel like a QUEEN!

Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!

I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.

I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.










(It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)

I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.










I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.

Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.

I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .










More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.

I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.

I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.

It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.

People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever. 

I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.

Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Glad you are happy with the Derwent pencils. The company have been around for years and are known for their quality products.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Yes, they are very high quality and well-respected. These pencils are unique and absolutely beautiful! There are many challenges working with new media such as this, but it will be a great leg of my journey. I also have the Inktense block set which also has wonderfully unique properties.

(Here is a secret - I am going to try these with some of my WOOD projects and see how they fare. Their permanence after initial addition of water may be a property that will lend itself to some of my woodworking projects. The ease of application (in pencil form) may make it a possibility for those who don't want to 'paint' wood. Also, since they are ink, they are transparent so they will allow the wood grain to show through. They are available 'open stock' as well, so one can choose their colors individually. Lots to think about.  )

Have a great week, Sheila


----------



## scrollingmom

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Very interesting. Excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Sheila, I'm quite sure that you will put them to good use being the ARTIST you are. You'll find new and unique uses for them. Ya got a quality sharpener I suspect so you don't grind 'en away too quickly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you both Kelly and Russell. 

Russell - I do have a nice sharp sharpener. That is a very important piece of equipment with the pencils.

Oh, I am going to have FUN! I was so excited to get them. I couldn't sleep Saturday because I was thinking of my "bee project" before I even started it! I am funny like that. I have many projects swimming around in my head.

I hope I can do some nice things with them. Stay tuned. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Wow! Beautiful colour combinations in that box! have lots of fun with them. Looking forward to seeing your finished bee - looks great so far.


----------



## michelletwo

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


oh gal! what delights wait for us! yes it is all about us   What fun you will have..when I start on a new area of wwkng I am always revved up and my brain kicks in & it is wonderful. Hope it's the same for you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you Anna and Michelle. Sorry for being so late in replying, the computer gremlins were at me this morning! 

Yes - it is so much fun to play with new tools - of any kind! I see lots of possibilities for these fun colors, and I showed more of them in the next post. Very colorful things are on the horizon! 

Have a great Tuesday!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


These do look amazing. I know anything you use, will be a masterpiece, whatever you use.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Toys*
> 
> Some girls like shoes. Others like fine jewelry. Still others, fancy clothes. . .
> 
> While I enjoy those nice things, they are something that I can take or leave. Don't get me wrong - I love having a couple of 'extravagances' such as my Chanel perfume and soap. (After all - I want to smell divine when doing my woodworking and painting!  ) But for the most part, I try to keep things simple. Except when it comes to *art supplies* . . .
> 
> I can almost hear you guys cheering already!
> 
> Some say we are judged by our peers. If that is the case, I am in pretty good company. One of the perks of being a designer for a living is that most of my friends are also creative people and there is an unspoken understanding between us that no matter how many creative supplies we have - be it hardwood, paint, tools, blades or brushes - we ALWAYS have room for more. Why that just goes without saying.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I was closing out my day as I normally do surfing around the internet. Often when I am busy the way I have been, I am quite wound up and in order to get to bed, I need something to relax me and unwind, so I cruise Facebook and YouTube and so forth.
> 
> During one of these sessions, I came across some videos of some beautiful work done in colored pencils. I was blown away at the detail and realism I saw from them, I never knew that would be able to be achieved. So I started thinking . . .
> 
> I had here with me a set of 120 Prismacolor pencils from way back when I lived in Chicago. I had taken a class or two using them and besides a couple being slightly used, the set was virtually brand new. I dug them out and started reading up on how these wonderful artists achieved such realize with materials that I was only able to use to create child-like drawings. It fascinated me.
> 
> I began learning techniques and I purchased some of the additional supplies I needed to give it a go (decent paper, etc.) and I have been playing with it ever since.
> 
> On Friday, my most anxiously awaited shipment of Derwent Inktense pencils arrived. I was thrilled. I couldn't wait to try them out. (I will be blogging on them more soon.)
> 
> I got my set on Amazon for less than half price. I purchased the full set, that came in this beautiful wood box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened it, I think my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a QUEEN!
> 
> Now the Inktense pencils have very different properties than the Prismacolors, and I will explain them in a later blog. (I promise) But after spending the time to get to know them a little better and experimenting with them, I started a new project with them in conjunction with my Prismacolors to make something 'just for fun' and to LEARN. And I am having a BALL with them!
> 
> I decided to create a simple 8" x 8" drawing for started. I used a piece of 140lb Fabriano hot press watercolor paper, which is heavy and will take a lot of water, but has a very smooth texture, which will add to the realism of the finished drawing.
> 
> I decided to make a bee because I just like bees. I found a photo of a honeybee and blew it up to the size I wanted. I then masked the bee out with masking fluid so I could apply the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It doesn't look too impressive, but it doesn't look too intimidating, either!)
> 
> I then used one of my Laurie Speltz stencils to use the Inktense pencils to make a hive design on the paper. The Inktense pencils turn into ink when you wet them and are permanent, making them perfect for backgrounds. They won't lift up when subsequent layers are applied like normal watercolors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then washed a very pale yellow over the honeycomb pattern after I 'set' the honeycomb lines with water. This will make a very subtle background which I will add more to later on.
> 
> Then I want on to begin the bee. While the area of coloring is only about 1.5 square inches, I probably used about 10-15 colors so far. It is a very slow process, but one that I find most enjoyable.
> 
> I am rather pleased with how the bee is beginning to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I am LEARNING and ENJOYING what I am doing. Putting down color with pencils is pretty much the opposite process of when I paint. When I paint, I lay down the darker colors first and then add highlights on the top. With coloring, it is almost the opposite, where the light highlights have to be left 'open' in order to make them stand out. It is really an exercise for my brain and thinking.
> 
> I am also learning to look at the objects very differently. Instead of looking at say an eye or a wing, I focus on the minute shapes that each objects is created from. They don't have to make sense at all when laying down the color, but it is amazing how they seem to come together to create an object full of depth and dimension. This will certainly help my other forms of creating as well and improve both my drawing and painting skills a great deal.
> 
> I don't know where I am going with this new (to me) medium. I don't think that I would be able to teach this in packet form as I do my scrolling and painting packets. Not yet anyway. There is too much that I, myself need to learn to feel good about that.
> 
> It is all part of growing as a designer and creating new things. While each aspect of art can overlap, it keeps things fresh and exciting when we explore new ways to creat.
> 
> People often ask me how I keep from 'burning out'. I suppose my best answer is that we should never stop seeking to improve ourselves and learn new things. For each time we turn a page to a new technique or medium, we are opening an entire new chapter for us to get excited about and explore. And that can go on forever.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. I was busy and got a lot done. My video for Art Play Date is complete, I got to play with my new 'toys' and I even started designing some new projects for a collaboration book that I have been invited to contribute to. I ended my weekend by watching the beautiful eclipse last night. Our sky here in Nova Scotia was crystal clear. It left me in awe.
> 
> Today there is lots of cutting on the table. Designing as well. I am surely going to remain busy and happy. I hope you are as well.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you as always, Roger. It will be fun to "play!"

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More on Inktense Pencils and Blocks*

Yesterday I posted about the new Inktense colored pencil set I had purchased. There were several people who wanted to know more about them so since I was cutting wood most of yesterday at the scroll saw, I thought that I would answer some of the questions and talk about them some more here today.

The "Inktense" products by Derwent not only come in pencil form, but they also come in pure pigment blocks, which resemble pastel crayons.










At first thought, one would think that it would not be necessary to have both forms of them, but each one has its own purpose and I think it is very handy to have them as well, as the blocks are even more versatile than the pencils. (Of course, I needed to have them both! Besides - I was able to find them at a great price on Amazon, as I did with the pencils and they were shipped free as well.)

Now I know I am a 'spoiled brat' when it comes to this, but we all have our own fetishes. Mine just happen to be color, which I am very grateful that I am able to work with in my daily living. They do offer the blocks in smaller sets as well as individually, as with the pencils, but when I looked at the prices of them, it was little more for me to go and get the full range of colors, so I thought, why not? I am very glad I did.

As with the pencils, the colors are very intense. When you apply them to watercolor paper or card stock, they almost look like crayons. However, when you brush them with clean water to blend them, they turn to a beautiful translucent ink that when dry is permanent. This makes them optimal for using as backgrounds and base layering effects.

Another advantage to them is that you can kind of grate them (Yes - I said 'grate' them!) into the little cups of your bubble palette or a small container and then add some water to make a beautiful ink wash. I had a small ginger grater and flicked off some of the light yellow for my background wash for my bee picture that I showed yesterday and it worked just beautifully! Derwent sells a jar with a 'grater' lid, but I thought my method worked just fine. (Besides, I spent enough already!)










The blocks also were better for covering large areas like backgrounds and so forth, as you just use them on their side and then brush with water. They give you a bit more control that way of where you want the color to be, although you naturally have to watch when you wet it where it will run. When it is wet, it will mix with other colors which offers you wonderful blending opportunities.

Finally, you can use a wet brush to pick up color off of the blocks as you would regular watercolor paint. Remember those little sets of 'spots' of color we used in grammar school? You can use them just like that to get fine lines or different intensities of color without even picking up the block. They are truly very versatile and cool.

I took some time out this weekend to 'play' with my new toys. I printed out a 'generic' photo of a pansy that had several colors in it. I wanted to play with as many colors as I could. I mostly used the pencils for my experiment, but I did try the blocks here and there as well.

I found my effort was not really that remarkable.










The colors of the pencils and blocks were all very dark and it was difficult to gauge from looking at them what they would actually look like on the white paper. I found the blues and greys especially 'close' in appearance, and I kept picking up a color that I thought would work, only to get unexpected results.










(I had marked the box with the color numbers so when I used the block up, I would know which one to reorder)

What I decided to do next was time consuming, but very much worth the effort. I printed out a color chart which I created on my computer which gave each name and color number. I then colored in 2/3 of the corresponding box for each sample. I then used a wet brush to pull the color so I was able to better see what to expect from the pencils and blocks. There were colors like "Mustard" in which the blocks/pencils looked positively GREEN, yet when I applied them onto the white stock, they did, indeed look like MUSTARD.










The final color chart was in itself a work of art. You could see the subtle differences of each pencil/block and really make better decisions on using them:










You can also see the deep, deep intensity of the colors. As you may imagine, what I believe my biggest challenge to be will be to 'tame' these colors to allow contrast in my work as well as highlighting. Unlike painting with acrylics or oils where highlights are typically placed on top of things at the end using lighter values, when using these as well as pencils, you kind of have to leave the areas to be highlighted alone and avoid them for the most part until the end. It is very much the opposite way that I need to think about my artwork.

After creating my charts, I attempted the same pansy a second time:










I felt that I did a little better, although there is certainly room for lots of improvement. I think this will come over time as I get to 'know' the medium better.

Here is the final comparison of the two pansies. The left one I did before I did my color chart and the right one after:










" alt="">

I hope you can see the difference.

I often am told how I have 'natural' talent. I really don't believe that that is completely true. While I may have the desire to do creative things, there is a lot of work involved in getting to a point where our art is what we want it to be. And even at that, I always feel that there is a need for improvement. It takes a lot of work and willingness to put in time to learn about every aspect of drawing, painting and creating. It takes trial and error and learning from your mistakes. I do believe that is what really makes a difference in a 'good' artist and an 'excellent' artist.

I look forward to seeing where this new medium takes my skills, as learning one new skill certainly lends itself to learning in all aspects of art. We train ourselves to look at things differently. That can apply to so many other aspects, including wood and fabric!

Today I am writing my pattern packet for the Toletown project. I also need to take my cat Richard to the vet to get his stitches out from his recent surgery. He has been a wonderful patient and he looks like he is healing perfectly. I am glad that is over!

I wanted to remind you all of some of the patterns we have on our site, as I mentioned earlier in the week. Below is a pattern from Keith:










SLDK333 Self-framing Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques

And finally one from me - My SLD486 Merry Christmas Block Set which includes the full alphabet so that you can make your own sayings as well as the beautiful layout shown:










I really loved both of these projects.

I hope you have a great day today. We are having some light rain here in Nova Scotia, after another beautiful moon and clear sky last night. Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Inktense Pencils and Blocks*
> 
> Yesterday I posted about the new Inktense colored pencil set I had purchased. There were several people who wanted to know more about them so since I was cutting wood most of yesterday at the scroll saw, I thought that I would answer some of the questions and talk about them some more here today.
> 
> The "Inktense" products by Derwent not only come in pencil form, but they also come in pure pigment blocks, which resemble pastel crayons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first thought, one would think that it would not be necessary to have both forms of them, but each one has its own purpose and I think it is very handy to have them as well, as the blocks are even more versatile than the pencils. (Of course, I needed to have them both! Besides - I was able to find them at a great price on Amazon, as I did with the pencils and they were shipped free as well.)
> 
> Now I know I am a 'spoiled brat' when it comes to this, but we all have our own fetishes. Mine just happen to be color, which I am very grateful that I am able to work with in my daily living. They do offer the blocks in smaller sets as well as individually, as with the pencils, but when I looked at the prices of them, it was little more for me to go and get the full range of colors, so I thought, why not? I am very glad I did.
> 
> As with the pencils, the colors are very intense. When you apply them to watercolor paper or card stock, they almost look like crayons. However, when you brush them with clean water to blend them, they turn to a beautiful translucent ink that when dry is permanent. This makes them optimal for using as backgrounds and base layering effects.
> 
> Another advantage to them is that you can kind of grate them (Yes - I said 'grate' them!) into the little cups of your bubble palette or a small container and then add some water to make a beautiful ink wash. I had a small ginger grater and flicked off some of the light yellow for my background wash for my bee picture that I showed yesterday and it worked just beautifully! Derwent sells a jar with a 'grater' lid, but I thought my method worked just fine. (Besides, I spent enough already!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blocks also were better for covering large areas like backgrounds and so forth, as you just use them on their side and then brush with water. They give you a bit more control that way of where you want the color to be, although you naturally have to watch when you wet it where it will run. When it is wet, it will mix with other colors which offers you wonderful blending opportunities.
> 
> Finally, you can use a wet brush to pick up color off of the blocks as you would regular watercolor paint. Remember those little sets of 'spots' of color we used in grammar school? You can use them just like that to get fine lines or different intensities of color without even picking up the block. They are truly very versatile and cool.
> 
> I took some time out this weekend to 'play' with my new toys. I printed out a 'generic' photo of a pansy that had several colors in it. I wanted to play with as many colors as I could. I mostly used the pencils for my experiment, but I did try the blocks here and there as well.
> 
> I found my effort was not really that remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the pencils and blocks were all very dark and it was difficult to gauge from looking at them what they would actually look like on the white paper. I found the blues and greys especially 'close' in appearance, and I kept picking up a color that I thought would work, only to get unexpected results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had marked the box with the color numbers so when I used the block up, I would know which one to reorder)
> 
> What I decided to do next was time consuming, but very much worth the effort. I printed out a color chart which I created on my computer which gave each name and color number. I then colored in 2/3 of the corresponding box for each sample. I then used a wet brush to pull the color so I was able to better see what to expect from the pencils and blocks. There were colors like "Mustard" in which the blocks/pencils looked positively GREEN, yet when I applied them onto the white stock, they did, indeed look like MUSTARD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final color chart was in itself a work of art. You could see the subtle differences of each pencil/block and really make better decisions on using them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see the deep, deep intensity of the colors. As you may imagine, what I believe my biggest challenge to be will be to 'tame' these colors to allow contrast in my work as well as highlighting. Unlike painting with acrylics or oils where highlights are typically placed on top of things at the end using lighter values, when using these as well as pencils, you kind of have to leave the areas to be highlighted alone and avoid them for the most part until the end. It is very much the opposite way that I need to think about my artwork.
> 
> After creating my charts, I attempted the same pansy a second time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt that I did a little better, although there is certainly room for lots of improvement. I think this will come over time as I get to 'know' the medium better.
> 
> Here is the final comparison of the two pansies. The left one I did before I did my color chart and the right one after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " alt="">
> 
> I hope you can see the difference.
> 
> I often am told how I have 'natural' talent. I really don't believe that that is completely true. While I may have the desire to do creative things, there is a lot of work involved in getting to a point where our art is what we want it to be. And even at that, I always feel that there is a need for improvement. It takes a lot of work and willingness to put in time to learn about every aspect of drawing, painting and creating. It takes trial and error and learning from your mistakes. I do believe that is what really makes a difference in a 'good' artist and an 'excellent' artist.
> 
> I look forward to seeing where this new medium takes my skills, as learning one new skill certainly lends itself to learning in all aspects of art. We train ourselves to look at things differently. That can apply to so many other aspects, including wood and fabric!
> 
> Today I am writing my pattern packet for the Toletown project. I also need to take my cat Richard to the vet to get his stitches out from his recent surgery. He has been a wonderful patient and he looks like he is healing perfectly. I am glad that is over!
> 
> I wanted to remind you all of some of the patterns we have on our site, as I mentioned earlier in the week. Below is a pattern from Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK333 Self-framing Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques
> 
> And finally one from me - My SLD486 Merry Christmas Block Set which includes the full alphabet so that you can make your own sayings as well as the beautiful layout shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved both of these projects.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. We are having some light rain here in Nova Scotia, after another beautiful moon and clear sky last night. Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you Sheila for taking the time to explain how these colours work. The colour chart is a great idea and would certainly help to choose the colours for a project. I have a set of watercolour pencils which I have used in my wood burning pictures but you have inspired me to get back to them and do some experimenting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More on Inktense Pencils and Blocks*
> 
> Yesterday I posted about the new Inktense colored pencil set I had purchased. There were several people who wanted to know more about them so since I was cutting wood most of yesterday at the scroll saw, I thought that I would answer some of the questions and talk about them some more here today.
> 
> The "Inktense" products by Derwent not only come in pencil form, but they also come in pure pigment blocks, which resemble pastel crayons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first thought, one would think that it would not be necessary to have both forms of them, but each one has its own purpose and I think it is very handy to have them as well, as the blocks are even more versatile than the pencils. (Of course, I needed to have them both! Besides - I was able to find them at a great price on Amazon, as I did with the pencils and they were shipped free as well.)
> 
> Now I know I am a 'spoiled brat' when it comes to this, but we all have our own fetishes. Mine just happen to be color, which I am very grateful that I am able to work with in my daily living. They do offer the blocks in smaller sets as well as individually, as with the pencils, but when I looked at the prices of them, it was little more for me to go and get the full range of colors, so I thought, why not? I am very glad I did.
> 
> As with the pencils, the colors are very intense. When you apply them to watercolor paper or card stock, they almost look like crayons. However, when you brush them with clean water to blend them, they turn to a beautiful translucent ink that when dry is permanent. This makes them optimal for using as backgrounds and base layering effects.
> 
> Another advantage to them is that you can kind of grate them (Yes - I said 'grate' them!) into the little cups of your bubble palette or a small container and then add some water to make a beautiful ink wash. I had a small ginger grater and flicked off some of the light yellow for my background wash for my bee picture that I showed yesterday and it worked just beautifully! Derwent sells a jar with a 'grater' lid, but I thought my method worked just fine. (Besides, I spent enough already!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blocks also were better for covering large areas like backgrounds and so forth, as you just use them on their side and then brush with water. They give you a bit more control that way of where you want the color to be, although you naturally have to watch when you wet it where it will run. When it is wet, it will mix with other colors which offers you wonderful blending opportunities.
> 
> Finally, you can use a wet brush to pick up color off of the blocks as you would regular watercolor paint. Remember those little sets of 'spots' of color we used in grammar school? You can use them just like that to get fine lines or different intensities of color without even picking up the block. They are truly very versatile and cool.
> 
> I took some time out this weekend to 'play' with my new toys. I printed out a 'generic' photo of a pansy that had several colors in it. I wanted to play with as many colors as I could. I mostly used the pencils for my experiment, but I did try the blocks here and there as well.
> 
> I found my effort was not really that remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the pencils and blocks were all very dark and it was difficult to gauge from looking at them what they would actually look like on the white paper. I found the blues and greys especially 'close' in appearance, and I kept picking up a color that I thought would work, only to get unexpected results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had marked the box with the color numbers so when I used the block up, I would know which one to reorder)
> 
> What I decided to do next was time consuming, but very much worth the effort. I printed out a color chart which I created on my computer which gave each name and color number. I then colored in 2/3 of the corresponding box for each sample. I then used a wet brush to pull the color so I was able to better see what to expect from the pencils and blocks. There were colors like "Mustard" in which the blocks/pencils looked positively GREEN, yet when I applied them onto the white stock, they did, indeed look like MUSTARD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final color chart was in itself a work of art. You could see the subtle differences of each pencil/block and really make better decisions on using them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see the deep, deep intensity of the colors. As you may imagine, what I believe my biggest challenge to be will be to 'tame' these colors to allow contrast in my work as well as highlighting. Unlike painting with acrylics or oils where highlights are typically placed on top of things at the end using lighter values, when using these as well as pencils, you kind of have to leave the areas to be highlighted alone and avoid them for the most part until the end. It is very much the opposite way that I need to think about my artwork.
> 
> After creating my charts, I attempted the same pansy a second time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt that I did a little better, although there is certainly room for lots of improvement. I think this will come over time as I get to 'know' the medium better.
> 
> Here is the final comparison of the two pansies. The left one I did before I did my color chart and the right one after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " alt="">
> 
> I hope you can see the difference.
> 
> I often am told how I have 'natural' talent. I really don't believe that that is completely true. While I may have the desire to do creative things, there is a lot of work involved in getting to a point where our art is what we want it to be. And even at that, I always feel that there is a need for improvement. It takes a lot of work and willingness to put in time to learn about every aspect of drawing, painting and creating. It takes trial and error and learning from your mistakes. I do believe that is what really makes a difference in a 'good' artist and an 'excellent' artist.
> 
> I look forward to seeing where this new medium takes my skills, as learning one new skill certainly lends itself to learning in all aspects of art. We train ourselves to look at things differently. That can apply to so many other aspects, including wood and fabric!
> 
> Today I am writing my pattern packet for the Toletown project. I also need to take my cat Richard to the vet to get his stitches out from his recent surgery. He has been a wonderful patient and he looks like he is healing perfectly. I am glad that is over!
> 
> I wanted to remind you all of some of the patterns we have on our site, as I mentioned earlier in the week. Below is a pattern from Keith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK333 Self-framing Olde Christmas Fretwork Plaques
> 
> And finally one from me - My SLD486 Merry Christmas Block Set which includes the full alphabet so that you can make your own sayings as well as the beautiful layout shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved both of these projects.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. We are having some light rain here in Nova Scotia, after another beautiful moon and clear sky last night. Have a wonderful Tuesday!


It has been a busy and crazy week here so far, Anna. After today I should be more caught up and then I can work on finishing up my bee.

I love the Inktense so far, although as with any new medium, there is a learning curve. But that is part of the process, isn't it and it is how we develop our own style. I am excited about the possibilities nonetheless. 

I will let you know how they do on wood. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Deadlines*

Welcome October!

Our last day of September went out with a bang. It was probably one of my most 'unfavorite' days of the year weather-wise. (Is that even a WORD?) It was very warm and humid, but it was also very rainy and windy which made it difficult to have the windows open without the rain blowing in. YUKKY! I was warm and uncomfortable most of the day. Thank goodness that it seems much cooler this morning. It is still breezy out and overcast (and I believe raining a bit) but nothing like yesterday. I feel much more comfortable and happy.

The last few days have been a whirlwind for me. On top of several orders that had to be cut and shipped, I have had several deadlines to meet as well. I had thought that with the magazines not being around anymore that things would have slowed down a bit, but I think the opposite has been true. It seems that there are more opportunities than ever ahead for us and keeping up with everything sometimes turns into quite a juggling act.

Believe me though - I am NOT complaining! It is what I have been working towards for many years and it is fun and exciting to see everything unfolding. I hope things keep going in this direction for both Keith and I.

Yesterday I completed the pattern for the cool Autumn Harvest banner that I showed you all last week:










It is now available at Toletown and free to members. If you are not a member, it would be a great chance to join and give it a try. There are many very reasonable ways to become one. You can also purchase individual projects and classes I do believe, so you can look into that as well. It will be available on my own site in November.

The pattern is very detailed, as I geared the instructions all levels of painting (even beginners!) and has over 45 step-by-step photographs to guide you through the easy painting process. I find that when things are broken down into small steps, it makes things very easy for people to learn and gives them the courage to try. I hope I accomplish this with all of my patterns.

Checking that off of my list was a big accomplishment. I still am going to create a short video showing some of the painting techniques, but I will be doing that over the weekend.

I have some other deadlines to finish today as well, and I will be moving on to them next.

I also wanted to mention that Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site last night. He made this lovely SLDK616 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing sectional plaque pattern to go with his SLDK615 Silent Night sectional plaque pattern that he created last week.










I think both of them are lovely and will make beautiful gifts as well as keepsakes.

I hope you stop by our website and see all the wonderful holiday patterns we offer.

Today I am finishing up on (you guessed it!) more deadlines. I have a couple more ahead of me before I can start on some new projects of my own. I hope to keep pushing the piles though and creating patterns and instructions that everyone will have fun making.

I used to think that being self-employed meant that you got to do whatever you choose. The more successful our business becomes, the more I realize that the opposite is true. Without deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise) we wouldn't have a successful business and be able to do what we love. They are great guides to keep us on track and keep our productivity high. They also help keep us organized, which is probably one of the most important things to being successful.

I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> Welcome October!
> 
> Our last day of September went out with a bang. It was probably one of my most 'unfavorite' days of the year weather-wise. (Is that even a WORD?) It was very warm and humid, but it was also very rainy and windy which made it difficult to have the windows open without the rain blowing in. YUKKY! I was warm and uncomfortable most of the day. Thank goodness that it seems much cooler this morning. It is still breezy out and overcast (and I believe raining a bit) but nothing like yesterday. I feel much more comfortable and happy.
> 
> The last few days have been a whirlwind for me. On top of several orders that had to be cut and shipped, I have had several deadlines to meet as well. I had thought that with the magazines not being around anymore that things would have slowed down a bit, but I think the opposite has been true. It seems that there are more opportunities than ever ahead for us and keeping up with everything sometimes turns into quite a juggling act.
> 
> Believe me though - I am NOT complaining! It is what I have been working towards for many years and it is fun and exciting to see everything unfolding. I hope things keep going in this direction for both Keith and I.
> 
> Yesterday I completed the pattern for the cool Autumn Harvest banner that I showed you all last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available at Toletown and free to members. If you are not a member, it would be a great chance to join and give it a try. There are many very reasonable ways to become one. You can also purchase individual projects and classes I do believe, so you can look into that as well. It will be available on my own site in November.
> 
> The pattern is very detailed, as I geared the instructions all levels of painting (even beginners!) and has over 45 step-by-step photographs to guide you through the easy painting process. I find that when things are broken down into small steps, it makes things very easy for people to learn and gives them the courage to try. I hope I accomplish this with all of my patterns.
> 
> Checking that off of my list was a big accomplishment. I still am going to create a short video showing some of the painting techniques, but I will be doing that over the weekend.
> 
> I have some other deadlines to finish today as well, and I will be moving on to them next.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site last night. He made this lovely SLDK616 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing sectional plaque pattern to go with his SLDK615 Silent Night sectional plaque pattern that he created last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of them are lovely and will make beautiful gifts as well as keepsakes.
> 
> I hope you stop by our website and see all the wonderful holiday patterns we offer.
> 
> Today I am finishing up on (you guessed it!) more deadlines. I have a couple more ahead of me before I can start on some new projects of my own. I hope to keep pushing the piles though and creating patterns and instructions that everyone will have fun making.
> 
> I used to think that being self-employed meant that you got to do whatever you choose. The more successful our business becomes, the more I realize that the opposite is true. Without deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise) we wouldn't have a successful business and be able to do what we love. They are great guides to keep us on track and keep our productivity high. They also help keep us organized, which is probably one of the most important things to being successful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Keith uses some beautiful fonts in his plaques. I love both the fonts on this plaque. Your banner is very classy!
We are still experiencing the last of summer here. Another beautiful sunny warm day but being on the West Coast, I'm sure the rains will come soon enough :-(


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> Welcome October!
> 
> Our last day of September went out with a bang. It was probably one of my most 'unfavorite' days of the year weather-wise. (Is that even a WORD?) It was very warm and humid, but it was also very rainy and windy which made it difficult to have the windows open without the rain blowing in. YUKKY! I was warm and uncomfortable most of the day. Thank goodness that it seems much cooler this morning. It is still breezy out and overcast (and I believe raining a bit) but nothing like yesterday. I feel much more comfortable and happy.
> 
> The last few days have been a whirlwind for me. On top of several orders that had to be cut and shipped, I have had several deadlines to meet as well. I had thought that with the magazines not being around anymore that things would have slowed down a bit, but I think the opposite has been true. It seems that there are more opportunities than ever ahead for us and keeping up with everything sometimes turns into quite a juggling act.
> 
> Believe me though - I am NOT complaining! It is what I have been working towards for many years and it is fun and exciting to see everything unfolding. I hope things keep going in this direction for both Keith and I.
> 
> Yesterday I completed the pattern for the cool Autumn Harvest banner that I showed you all last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available at Toletown and free to members. If you are not a member, it would be a great chance to join and give it a try. There are many very reasonable ways to become one. You can also purchase individual projects and classes I do believe, so you can look into that as well. It will be available on my own site in November.
> 
> The pattern is very detailed, as I geared the instructions all levels of painting (even beginners!) and has over 45 step-by-step photographs to guide you through the easy painting process. I find that when things are broken down into small steps, it makes things very easy for people to learn and gives them the courage to try. I hope I accomplish this with all of my patterns.
> 
> Checking that off of my list was a big accomplishment. I still am going to create a short video showing some of the painting techniques, but I will be doing that over the weekend.
> 
> I have some other deadlines to finish today as well, and I will be moving on to them next.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site last night. He made this lovely SLDK616 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing sectional plaque pattern to go with his SLDK615 Silent Night sectional plaque pattern that he created last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of them are lovely and will make beautiful gifts as well as keepsakes.
> 
> I hope you stop by our website and see all the wonderful holiday patterns we offer.
> 
> Today I am finishing up on (you guessed it!) more deadlines. I have a couple more ahead of me before I can start on some new projects of my own. I hope to keep pushing the piles though and creating patterns and instructions that everyone will have fun making.
> 
> I used to think that being self-employed meant that you got to do whatever you choose. The more successful our business becomes, the more I realize that the opposite is true. Without deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise) we wouldn't have a successful business and be able to do what we love. They are great guides to keep us on track and keep our productivity high. They also help keep us organized, which is probably one of the most important things to being successful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! It was fun to do the banner. I am making matching place mats as well.

We are having very 'autumn-like' weather here. Overcast and rainy and cooler. But that is fine. I like it like this actually.  It is good for snuggling the kitties!

Have a wonderful weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> Welcome October!
> 
> Our last day of September went out with a bang. It was probably one of my most 'unfavorite' days of the year weather-wise. (Is that even a WORD?) It was very warm and humid, but it was also very rainy and windy which made it difficult to have the windows open without the rain blowing in. YUKKY! I was warm and uncomfortable most of the day. Thank goodness that it seems much cooler this morning. It is still breezy out and overcast (and I believe raining a bit) but nothing like yesterday. I feel much more comfortable and happy.
> 
> The last few days have been a whirlwind for me. On top of several orders that had to be cut and shipped, I have had several deadlines to meet as well. I had thought that with the magazines not being around anymore that things would have slowed down a bit, but I think the opposite has been true. It seems that there are more opportunities than ever ahead for us and keeping up with everything sometimes turns into quite a juggling act.
> 
> Believe me though - I am NOT complaining! It is what I have been working towards for many years and it is fun and exciting to see everything unfolding. I hope things keep going in this direction for both Keith and I.
> 
> Yesterday I completed the pattern for the cool Autumn Harvest banner that I showed you all last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available at Toletown and free to members. If you are not a member, it would be a great chance to join and give it a try. There are many very reasonable ways to become one. You can also purchase individual projects and classes I do believe, so you can look into that as well. It will be available on my own site in November.
> 
> The pattern is very detailed, as I geared the instructions all levels of painting (even beginners!) and has over 45 step-by-step photographs to guide you through the easy painting process. I find that when things are broken down into small steps, it makes things very easy for people to learn and gives them the courage to try. I hope I accomplish this with all of my patterns.
> 
> Checking that off of my list was a big accomplishment. I still am going to create a short video showing some of the painting techniques, but I will be doing that over the weekend.
> 
> I have some other deadlines to finish today as well, and I will be moving on to them next.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site last night. He made this lovely SLDK616 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing sectional plaque pattern to go with his SLDK615 Silent Night sectional plaque pattern that he created last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of them are lovely and will make beautiful gifts as well as keepsakes.
> 
> I hope you stop by our website and see all the wonderful holiday patterns we offer.
> 
> Today I am finishing up on (you guessed it!) more deadlines. I have a couple more ahead of me before I can start on some new projects of my own. I hope to keep pushing the piles though and creating patterns and instructions that everyone will have fun making.
> 
> I used to think that being self-employed meant that you got to do whatever you choose. The more successful our business becomes, the more I realize that the opposite is true. Without deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise) we wouldn't have a successful business and be able to do what we love. They are great guides to keep us on track and keep our productivity high. They also help keep us organized, which is probably one of the most important things to being successful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


I'm just now trying to catch up with emails. Luv the Autumn plaque. Ya'll just keep on pumpin em out.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> Welcome October!
> 
> Our last day of September went out with a bang. It was probably one of my most 'unfavorite' days of the year weather-wise. (Is that even a WORD?) It was very warm and humid, but it was also very rainy and windy which made it difficult to have the windows open without the rain blowing in. YUKKY! I was warm and uncomfortable most of the day. Thank goodness that it seems much cooler this morning. It is still breezy out and overcast (and I believe raining a bit) but nothing like yesterday. I feel much more comfortable and happy.
> 
> The last few days have been a whirlwind for me. On top of several orders that had to be cut and shipped, I have had several deadlines to meet as well. I had thought that with the magazines not being around anymore that things would have slowed down a bit, but I think the opposite has been true. It seems that there are more opportunities than ever ahead for us and keeping up with everything sometimes turns into quite a juggling act.
> 
> Believe me though - I am NOT complaining! It is what I have been working towards for many years and it is fun and exciting to see everything unfolding. I hope things keep going in this direction for both Keith and I.
> 
> Yesterday I completed the pattern for the cool Autumn Harvest banner that I showed you all last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now available at Toletown and free to members. If you are not a member, it would be a great chance to join and give it a try. There are many very reasonable ways to become one. You can also purchase individual projects and classes I do believe, so you can look into that as well. It will be available on my own site in November.
> 
> The pattern is very detailed, as I geared the instructions all levels of painting (even beginners!) and has over 45 step-by-step photographs to guide you through the easy painting process. I find that when things are broken down into small steps, it makes things very easy for people to learn and gives them the courage to try. I hope I accomplish this with all of my patterns.
> 
> Checking that off of my list was a big accomplishment. I still am going to create a short video showing some of the painting techniques, but I will be doing that over the weekend.
> 
> I have some other deadlines to finish today as well, and I will be moving on to them next.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site last night. He made this lovely SLDK616 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing sectional plaque pattern to go with his SLDK615 Silent Night sectional plaque pattern that he created last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of them are lovely and will make beautiful gifts as well as keepsakes.
> 
> I hope you stop by our website and see all the wonderful holiday patterns we offer.
> 
> Today I am finishing up on (you guessed it!) more deadlines. I have a couple more ahead of me before I can start on some new projects of my own. I hope to keep pushing the piles though and creating patterns and instructions that everyone will have fun making.
> 
> I used to think that being self-employed meant that you got to do whatever you choose. The more successful our business becomes, the more I realize that the opposite is true. Without deadlines (self-imposed or otherwise) we wouldn't have a successful business and be able to do what we love. They are great guides to keep us on track and keep our productivity high. They also help keep us organized, which is probably one of the most important things to being successful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you Roger. I had fun making it. 

Have a good day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Self-Challenges*

It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.

But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.

I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.

It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.

By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.

I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:










It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.

This is how far I got last night:










I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.

When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.

But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.

I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.

I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.

Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.

With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.

First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:










And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:










They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.
> 
> But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.
> 
> It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.
> 
> By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.
> 
> I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.
> 
> This is how far I got last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.
> 
> When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.
> 
> But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.
> 
> I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.
> 
> I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.
> 
> Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.
> 
> With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.
> 
> First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Wow! That bee is amazing! The wing is so delicate. That can't be easy to draw but you've got it down pat! Love it.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.
> 
> But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.
> 
> It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.
> 
> By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.
> 
> I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.
> 
> This is how far I got last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.
> 
> When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.
> 
> But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.
> 
> I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.
> 
> I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.
> 
> Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.
> 
> With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.
> 
> First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thank you, Anna! You are always my favorite cheerleader! 

I am just beginning the wing and have to do a bit more on it. I was getting tired though and I thought it was best to stop than to muck it up. Hopefully I can keep it looking as delicate and transparent when I am done with all the veining and shading.

I hope you have a great weekend as well, Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.
> 
> But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.
> 
> It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.
> 
> By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.
> 
> I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.
> 
> This is how far I got last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.
> 
> When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.
> 
> But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.
> 
> I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.
> 
> I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.
> 
> Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.
> 
> With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.
> 
> First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Really beautifully done Sheila. I have to agree with Anna's comments. Looks like there will be a suitable frame required to protect the finished piece of art when you are done! There's another scroll project for you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.
> 
> But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.
> 
> It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.
> 
> By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.
> 
> I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.
> 
> This is how far I got last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.
> 
> When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.
> 
> But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.
> 
> I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.
> 
> I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.
> 
> Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.
> 
> With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.
> 
> First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?
> 
> Have a great weekend!


I was thinking about perhaps making a frame for it myself. I just have to see how it turns out first. Thank you for your kind comments. It is a first effort only, so hopefully I will have more confidence as I move ahead. 

Thanks for stopping by, John. I hope you have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.
> 
> But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.
> 
> It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.
> 
> By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.
> 
> I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.
> 
> This is how far I got last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.
> 
> When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.
> 
> But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.
> 
> I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.
> 
> I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.
> 
> Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.
> 
> With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.
> 
> First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Always amazing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> It felt so good to be caught up yesterday. That, by no means translates to being 'done' with everything - but it more or less means that I am on a workable schedule. For a while there, I thought I was slipping, with getting things completed just under the wire. While I like to have deadlines to pace myself, there are times that the sneak up faster than I anticipate and I find myself wondering if I will be able to meet them. It can be a slippery slope when I don't leave enough wiggle room to allow for some things to come into play. I need to be watchful.
> 
> But yesterday afternoon I got as caught up as I will ever be. All of my orders for wood kits and pieces were completed and either out the door or will go out today. My pattern for my banner is posted, and I will be spending some time this weekend making a short technique video to go along with it for the class. My other commitments are on time and while I still have two more patterns due for some collaboration books that I am participating in creating, I think all is under control. I feel a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I have been fighting a cold these past few days and yesterday it seemed to be getting the best of me. I don't know if it was the letdown after pushing so hard, but it seemed that as soon as the last thing was done I felt extremely tired. I tried to take a little catnap yesterday afternoon, but I was thinking of so many things that I really couldn't sleep anyway. So I did what I like to do in between projects - I reorganized and straightened things out.
> 
> It didn't take too long because I generally keep things in pretty good order. But there is a nice feeling of closure when I put all the paints, wood and accessories away from a project that I recently finished and run the vacuum and remove just about everything from the counters. The house was clean and pleasant and even though it was dreary and rainy outside, I sat down and listened to some quiet music for a bit while sipping a nice cup of tea. Life was good.
> 
> By then it was past 5pm and time to start thinking about dinner. My peaceful moment was short-lived, but pleasant nonetheless and very much appreciated. Besides - I only last so long in my quiet place before I am overcome once again with the urge to create. It must really be what I was meant to do.
> 
> I spent a bit of time last evening working on my colored pencil drawing of my "Bee". As you may remember, I started it over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is being created using my Prismacolor pencils on Fabriano 140lb hot press watercolor paper. The background honeycomb has been created using my Inktense pencils and blocks that I showed earlier this week. It is a work in progress and obviously not finished yet.
> 
> This is how far I got last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably spent close to two additional hours on it. I am learning that drawing with pencils in this manner is not something for those who want things done quickly. When I paint, I simply apply the paint and move on to the next element or layer and the change is very evident and profound with each layer. With using pencils in this manner, it is a matter of applying layer upon layer and then deciding when to blend them together only to apply additional layers until the colors, tones and details are achieved.
> 
> When I first began watching the videos and tutorials on this process, the artists stated anywhere from 6-10 or more layers of pencils for certain steps. I certainly thought it was an exaggeration on their part, for how could you possibly apply that many layers of anything without making it look muddy and messy. But as I am learning, I am beginning to realize that they were not exaggerating at all. What I initially thought would go in the garbage is beginning to turn into a somewhat respectable drawing. I have to keep reminding myself to be patient and keep forging on, even though at one point I wanted to ball it up and throw it in the garbage. If I had not shown it here the other day, I probably would have done so.
> 
> But once I posted it here, it became somewhat of a commitment to not only myself, but to you all as well. I will see it through to the end.
> 
> I often am told how much "natural talent" I have with my creating. While I believe that the desire to create comes to me naturally, I also know of the work that is involved to hone the skills I have and to continually try to improve them and broaden the scope of my creativity. For me, there was no easy path to making pleasant drawings and paintings. It was done by following my desires and studying and working on it and training my brain to see things in a certain way. I think all 'artist' will agree with me. It is as much work as any other desire we may have. We only need to dedicate ourselves to what we are doing and follow through.
> 
> I hope I never stop learning. I don't think I will. For there is always more ways to create and more processes to learn. It is what makes life so good and gives me a purpose. The more I can share this knowledge with others, the better.
> 
> Today I am working on my next deadline. I feel more relaxed though now that I am pretty much caught up. I hope to have a great weekend which will allow me not only time to continue to work, but also to continue to learn new things. As I always say - there is so much more that I want to do. I appreciate your following me through these processes and your continued support.
> 
> With the arrival of October, we are all starting to think of Halloween. I wanted to showcase some of our ornament patterns that you all may have missed and may enjoy creating for your own crafting pleasure.
> 
> First there is Keith's SLDK339 Gothic Bat Ornament pattern which consists of 10 lovely scrolled bats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from me, my SLD416 - Six Masquerade Ball Ornaments pattern which are also wonderfully challenging pieces to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both frightfully fun and a bit of a challenge. Why not test yourself and see how you do with them?
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thank you, Roger. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Reaching the Goals We Set*

After a rainy and overcast weekend, on this beautiful Monday morning the sun is bright and shining. It looks to be another lovely autumn day here in Nova Scotia.

The weather didn't bother me a bit though, as I was focused on doing some 'inside' things and working on some new projects and crossing off those deadlines. It was nice actually to not 'have' to go out anywhere, and I made good use of the time I had.

I don't think that I mentioned it here before, but I was invited to participate in a collaboration and create some designs for a book that is being published by The Artist's Club. Many of you know of them or have heard me mention them before, as they are one of the better suppliers of painting and art supplies that I have come in contact with. They also were the ones that wholesaled many of my painting kits, like my SLDPS203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boots and SLDPS202 Hats Off to Witches witch hat painting patterns and kits. They are always great to work with and fair to the designers. They have a great following as well and have been in business many, many years. (By the way - they have a 'free shipping' special going on now off of a $50 order. So if you are thinking of buying some books or supplies, be sure to check them out!)

As you can imagine, I was thrilled to be asked to participate in a book such as this. Right now, the undertaking of doing an entire book is very intimidating to me. Besides being pulled in many directions as far as designing goes, there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day to accomplish what I want to do. I think I am in the stage of designing where I am feeling out many different aspects of it and markets and seeing which one would work best. This trial and error approach is something that I feel necessary to help our business grow, but it can be exhausting as well. We have to pick and choose carefully as to what avenue we will be pursuing.

As I mentioned last week, I have several deadlines in the near future that need to be met. One by one I have been checking them off the list and with each accomplishment I feel a sense of relief. I am pretty much driven by deadlines, so I like having at least a couple of them in place at all times. It gives me a purpose and direction and helps me stay focused on growing the company.

This weekend I finished the initial painting for the Artist's Club project for the book:

They were fun to









paint and I think I like how they turned out. I now only have to write the accompanying instructions for them and send them off to be published. It feels pretty good to have that deadline nearly under my belt.

I have two things left that need to be done 'now' or 'soon' and then I can begin setting more goals for myself. It is a never ending cycle that keeps things moving in a positive direction for me. I suppose that I am used to having several things ahead of me.

I also wanted to share with you some of the photos I received from my friend and customer Anna. She loves trying new things and I love seeing what she does with my patterns. For this project, she took my SLD514 Layered Angels Ornaments pattern and layered them with some scrap book paper to make beautiful decoupaged ornaments. It was fun and easy and took her little time and the results are fabulous!










With all the beautiful scrap book papers available, just think of the possibilities you would have for beautiful designs!

She also cut some of hard wood and added some beautiful hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.










I really think this little bit of 'bling' makes these ornaments extra special.

I love seeing what others do with our patterns. People are so creative and I love seeing them share their ideas and creativity with us all. Thank you, Anna for sharing with me!

Well, that will about do it for today. I did want to show a couple of our Halloweenie patterns before I go. Sometimes we think our patterns get 'buried' on our site because we have so much to show.

The first one is my SLD398 Halloween Silhouette Ornaments or Mini-Plaques 1 pattern:










This is only one of the two sets of patterns that I created with this style of design. The frames are fun to cut and very easy to paint with a simple sponging technique. I also used scrap book paper to decoupage the backgrounds. anyone could do this with fabulous results. (Hint: you can use the silhouette figures as stand alone ornaments as well!)

And for Keith's highlighted pattern:










I LOVE this spooky Halloween poem! (SLDK605 Spooky Halloween Poem Shield Plaque pattern) I think it is beautiful as well as spooky and would be lovely in an entryway or on a porch. It is one of my favorites of his Halloween designs.

I hope you all had a good weekend as well. it is much cooler here than it was last week. Great weather for snuggling and cooking and even baking a little. It has been a long time since I have done much of that. I wish you all a great week ahead. Make some goals for yourself and strive to reach them. It will make you feel great!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching the Goals We Set*
> 
> After a rainy and overcast weekend, on this beautiful Monday morning the sun is bright and shining. It looks to be another lovely autumn day here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> The weather didn't bother me a bit though, as I was focused on doing some 'inside' things and working on some new projects and crossing off those deadlines. It was nice actually to not 'have' to go out anywhere, and I made good use of the time I had.
> 
> I don't think that I mentioned it here before, but I was invited to participate in a collaboration and create some designs for a book that is being published by The Artist's Club. Many of you know of them or have heard me mention them before, as they are one of the better suppliers of painting and art supplies that I have come in contact with. They also were the ones that wholesaled many of my painting kits, like my SLDPS203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boots and SLDPS202 Hats Off to Witches witch hat painting patterns and kits. They are always great to work with and fair to the designers. They have a great following as well and have been in business many, many years. (By the way - they have a 'free shipping' special going on now off of a $50 order. So if you are thinking of buying some books or supplies, be sure to check them out!)
> 
> As you can imagine, I was thrilled to be asked to participate in a book such as this. Right now, the undertaking of doing an entire book is very intimidating to me. Besides being pulled in many directions as far as designing goes, there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day to accomplish what I want to do. I think I am in the stage of designing where I am feeling out many different aspects of it and markets and seeing which one would work best. This trial and error approach is something that I feel necessary to help our business grow, but it can be exhausting as well. We have to pick and choose carefully as to what avenue we will be pursuing.
> 
> As I mentioned last week, I have several deadlines in the near future that need to be met. One by one I have been checking them off the list and with each accomplishment I feel a sense of relief. I am pretty much driven by deadlines, so I like having at least a couple of them in place at all times. It gives me a purpose and direction and helps me stay focused on growing the company.
> 
> This weekend I finished the initial painting for the Artist's Club project for the book:
> 
> They were fun to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint and I think I like how they turned out. I now only have to write the accompanying instructions for them and send them off to be published. It feels pretty good to have that deadline nearly under my belt.
> 
> I have two things left that need to be done 'now' or 'soon' and then I can begin setting more goals for myself. It is a never ending cycle that keeps things moving in a positive direction for me. I suppose that I am used to having several things ahead of me.
> 
> I also wanted to share with you some of the photos I received from my friend and customer Anna. She loves trying new things and I love seeing what she does with my patterns. For this project, she took my SLD514 Layered Angels Ornaments pattern and layered them with some scrap book paper to make beautiful decoupaged ornaments. It was fun and easy and took her little time and the results are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the beautiful scrap book papers available, just think of the possibilities you would have for beautiful designs!
> 
> She also cut some of hard wood and added some beautiful hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think this little bit of 'bling' makes these ornaments extra special.
> 
> I love seeing what others do with our patterns. People are so creative and I love seeing them share their ideas and creativity with us all. Thank you, Anna for sharing with me!
> 
> Well, that will about do it for today. I did want to show a couple of our Halloweenie patterns before I go. Sometimes we think our patterns get 'buried' on our site because we have so much to show.
> 
> The first one is my SLD398 Halloween Silhouette Ornaments or Mini-Plaques 1 pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only one of the two sets of patterns that I created with this style of design. The frames are fun to cut and very easy to paint with a simple sponging technique. I also used scrap book paper to decoupage the backgrounds. anyone could do this with fabulous results. (Hint: you can use the silhouette figures as stand alone ornaments as well!)
> 
> And for Keith's highlighted pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this spooky Halloween poem! (SLDK605 Spooky Halloween Poem Shield Plaque pattern) I think it is beautiful as well as spooky and would be lovely in an entryway or on a porch. It is one of my favorites of his Halloween designs.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend as well. it is much cooler here than it was last week. Great weather for snuggling and cooking and even baking a little. It has been a long time since I have done much of that. I wish you all a great week ahead. Make some goals for yourself and strive to reach them. It will make you feel great!
> 
> Happy Monday!


The paintings for the book are great Sheila. I love the crackled effect. These would made beautiful gifts for any gardener. 
Thank you for sharing my photos. I find the scroll saw to be my favourite and most versatile tool and I enjoy trying new materials to cut out on it even fabric!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching the Goals We Set*
> 
> After a rainy and overcast weekend, on this beautiful Monday morning the sun is bright and shining. It looks to be another lovely autumn day here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> The weather didn't bother me a bit though, as I was focused on doing some 'inside' things and working on some new projects and crossing off those deadlines. It was nice actually to not 'have' to go out anywhere, and I made good use of the time I had.
> 
> I don't think that I mentioned it here before, but I was invited to participate in a collaboration and create some designs for a book that is being published by The Artist's Club. Many of you know of them or have heard me mention them before, as they are one of the better suppliers of painting and art supplies that I have come in contact with. They also were the ones that wholesaled many of my painting kits, like my SLDPS203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boots and SLDPS202 Hats Off to Witches witch hat painting patterns and kits. They are always great to work with and fair to the designers. They have a great following as well and have been in business many, many years. (By the way - they have a 'free shipping' special going on now off of a $50 order. So if you are thinking of buying some books or supplies, be sure to check them out!)
> 
> As you can imagine, I was thrilled to be asked to participate in a book such as this. Right now, the undertaking of doing an entire book is very intimidating to me. Besides being pulled in many directions as far as designing goes, there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day to accomplish what I want to do. I think I am in the stage of designing where I am feeling out many different aspects of it and markets and seeing which one would work best. This trial and error approach is something that I feel necessary to help our business grow, but it can be exhausting as well. We have to pick and choose carefully as to what avenue we will be pursuing.
> 
> As I mentioned last week, I have several deadlines in the near future that need to be met. One by one I have been checking them off the list and with each accomplishment I feel a sense of relief. I am pretty much driven by deadlines, so I like having at least a couple of them in place at all times. It gives me a purpose and direction and helps me stay focused on growing the company.
> 
> This weekend I finished the initial painting for the Artist's Club project for the book:
> 
> They were fun to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint and I think I like how they turned out. I now only have to write the accompanying instructions for them and send them off to be published. It feels pretty good to have that deadline nearly under my belt.
> 
> I have two things left that need to be done 'now' or 'soon' and then I can begin setting more goals for myself. It is a never ending cycle that keeps things moving in a positive direction for me. I suppose that I am used to having several things ahead of me.
> 
> I also wanted to share with you some of the photos I received from my friend and customer Anna. She loves trying new things and I love seeing what she does with my patterns. For this project, she took my SLD514 Layered Angels Ornaments pattern and layered them with some scrap book paper to make beautiful decoupaged ornaments. It was fun and easy and took her little time and the results are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the beautiful scrap book papers available, just think of the possibilities you would have for beautiful designs!
> 
> She also cut some of hard wood and added some beautiful hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think this little bit of 'bling' makes these ornaments extra special.
> 
> I love seeing what others do with our patterns. People are so creative and I love seeing them share their ideas and creativity with us all. Thank you, Anna for sharing with me!
> 
> Well, that will about do it for today. I did want to show a couple of our Halloweenie patterns before I go. Sometimes we think our patterns get 'buried' on our site because we have so much to show.
> 
> The first one is my SLD398 Halloween Silhouette Ornaments or Mini-Plaques 1 pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only one of the two sets of patterns that I created with this style of design. The frames are fun to cut and very easy to paint with a simple sponging technique. I also used scrap book paper to decoupage the backgrounds. anyone could do this with fabulous results. (Hint: you can use the silhouette figures as stand alone ornaments as well!)
> 
> And for Keith's highlighted pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this spooky Halloween poem! (SLDK605 Spooky Halloween Poem Shield Plaque pattern) I think it is beautiful as well as spooky and would be lovely in an entryway or on a porch. It is one of my favorites of his Halloween designs.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend as well. it is much cooler here than it was last week. Great weather for snuggling and cooking and even baking a little. It has been a long time since I have done much of that. I wish you all a great week ahead. Make some goals for yourself and strive to reach them. It will make you feel great!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thanks Anna for sharing your work with me. I love seeing your ideas and they really help trigger more ideas of my own. It warms my heart when people use our designs in different ways. It makes everything worth while. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching the Goals We Set*
> 
> After a rainy and overcast weekend, on this beautiful Monday morning the sun is bright and shining. It looks to be another lovely autumn day here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> The weather didn't bother me a bit though, as I was focused on doing some 'inside' things and working on some new projects and crossing off those deadlines. It was nice actually to not 'have' to go out anywhere, and I made good use of the time I had.
> 
> I don't think that I mentioned it here before, but I was invited to participate in a collaboration and create some designs for a book that is being published by The Artist's Club. Many of you know of them or have heard me mention them before, as they are one of the better suppliers of painting and art supplies that I have come in contact with. They also were the ones that wholesaled many of my painting kits, like my SLDPS203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boots and SLDPS202 Hats Off to Witches witch hat painting patterns and kits. They are always great to work with and fair to the designers. They have a great following as well and have been in business many, many years. (By the way - they have a 'free shipping' special going on now off of a $50 order. So if you are thinking of buying some books or supplies, be sure to check them out!)
> 
> As you can imagine, I was thrilled to be asked to participate in a book such as this. Right now, the undertaking of doing an entire book is very intimidating to me. Besides being pulled in many directions as far as designing goes, there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day to accomplish what I want to do. I think I am in the stage of designing where I am feeling out many different aspects of it and markets and seeing which one would work best. This trial and error approach is something that I feel necessary to help our business grow, but it can be exhausting as well. We have to pick and choose carefully as to what avenue we will be pursuing.
> 
> As I mentioned last week, I have several deadlines in the near future that need to be met. One by one I have been checking them off the list and with each accomplishment I feel a sense of relief. I am pretty much driven by deadlines, so I like having at least a couple of them in place at all times. It gives me a purpose and direction and helps me stay focused on growing the company.
> 
> This weekend I finished the initial painting for the Artist's Club project for the book:
> 
> They were fun to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint and I think I like how they turned out. I now only have to write the accompanying instructions for them and send them off to be published. It feels pretty good to have that deadline nearly under my belt.
> 
> I have two things left that need to be done 'now' or 'soon' and then I can begin setting more goals for myself. It is a never ending cycle that keeps things moving in a positive direction for me. I suppose that I am used to having several things ahead of me.
> 
> I also wanted to share with you some of the photos I received from my friend and customer Anna. She loves trying new things and I love seeing what she does with my patterns. For this project, she took my SLD514 Layered Angels Ornaments pattern and layered them with some scrap book paper to make beautiful decoupaged ornaments. It was fun and easy and took her little time and the results are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the beautiful scrap book papers available, just think of the possibilities you would have for beautiful designs!
> 
> She also cut some of hard wood and added some beautiful hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think this little bit of 'bling' makes these ornaments extra special.
> 
> I love seeing what others do with our patterns. People are so creative and I love seeing them share their ideas and creativity with us all. Thank you, Anna for sharing with me!
> 
> Well, that will about do it for today. I did want to show a couple of our Halloweenie patterns before I go. Sometimes we think our patterns get 'buried' on our site because we have so much to show.
> 
> The first one is my SLD398 Halloween Silhouette Ornaments or Mini-Plaques 1 pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only one of the two sets of patterns that I created with this style of design. The frames are fun to cut and very easy to paint with a simple sponging technique. I also used scrap book paper to decoupage the backgrounds. anyone could do this with fabulous results. (Hint: you can use the silhouette figures as stand alone ornaments as well!)
> 
> And for Keith's highlighted pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this spooky Halloween poem! (SLDK605 Spooky Halloween Poem Shield Plaque pattern) I think it is beautiful as well as spooky and would be lovely in an entryway or on a porch. It is one of my favorites of his Halloween designs.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend as well. it is much cooler here than it was last week. Great weather for snuggling and cooking and even baking a little. It has been a long time since I have done much of that. I wish you all a great week ahead. Make some goals for yourself and strive to reach them. It will make you feel great!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Halloween will be here in a minute


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Reaching the Goals We Set*
> 
> After a rainy and overcast weekend, on this beautiful Monday morning the sun is bright and shining. It looks to be another lovely autumn day here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> The weather didn't bother me a bit though, as I was focused on doing some 'inside' things and working on some new projects and crossing off those deadlines. It was nice actually to not 'have' to go out anywhere, and I made good use of the time I had.
> 
> I don't think that I mentioned it here before, but I was invited to participate in a collaboration and create some designs for a book that is being published by The Artist's Club. Many of you know of them or have heard me mention them before, as they are one of the better suppliers of painting and art supplies that I have come in contact with. They also were the ones that wholesaled many of my painting kits, like my SLDPS203 Kickin' Up Our Heels witch boots and SLDPS202 Hats Off to Witches witch hat painting patterns and kits. They are always great to work with and fair to the designers. They have a great following as well and have been in business many, many years. (By the way - they have a 'free shipping' special going on now off of a $50 order. So if you are thinking of buying some books or supplies, be sure to check them out!)
> 
> As you can imagine, I was thrilled to be asked to participate in a book such as this. Right now, the undertaking of doing an entire book is very intimidating to me. Besides being pulled in many directions as far as designing goes, there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day to accomplish what I want to do. I think I am in the stage of designing where I am feeling out many different aspects of it and markets and seeing which one would work best. This trial and error approach is something that I feel necessary to help our business grow, but it can be exhausting as well. We have to pick and choose carefully as to what avenue we will be pursuing.
> 
> As I mentioned last week, I have several deadlines in the near future that need to be met. One by one I have been checking them off the list and with each accomplishment I feel a sense of relief. I am pretty much driven by deadlines, so I like having at least a couple of them in place at all times. It gives me a purpose and direction and helps me stay focused on growing the company.
> 
> This weekend I finished the initial painting for the Artist's Club project for the book:
> 
> They were fun to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint and I think I like how they turned out. I now only have to write the accompanying instructions for them and send them off to be published. It feels pretty good to have that deadline nearly under my belt.
> 
> I have two things left that need to be done 'now' or 'soon' and then I can begin setting more goals for myself. It is a never ending cycle that keeps things moving in a positive direction for me. I suppose that I am used to having several things ahead of me.
> 
> I also wanted to share with you some of the photos I received from my friend and customer Anna. She loves trying new things and I love seeing what she does with my patterns. For this project, she took my SLD514 Layered Angels Ornaments pattern and layered them with some scrap book paper to make beautiful decoupaged ornaments. It was fun and easy and took her little time and the results are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the beautiful scrap book papers available, just think of the possibilities you would have for beautiful designs!
> 
> She also cut some of hard wood and added some beautiful hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think this little bit of 'bling' makes these ornaments extra special.
> 
> I love seeing what others do with our patterns. People are so creative and I love seeing them share their ideas and creativity with us all. Thank you, Anna for sharing with me!
> 
> Well, that will about do it for today. I did want to show a couple of our Halloweenie patterns before I go. Sometimes we think our patterns get 'buried' on our site because we have so much to show.
> 
> The first one is my SLD398 Halloween Silhouette Ornaments or Mini-Plaques 1 pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only one of the two sets of patterns that I created with this style of design. The frames are fun to cut and very easy to paint with a simple sponging technique. I also used scrap book paper to decoupage the backgrounds. anyone could do this with fabulous results. (Hint: you can use the silhouette figures as stand alone ornaments as well!)
> 
> And for Keith's highlighted pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this spooky Halloween poem! (SLDK605 Spooky Halloween Poem Shield Plaque pattern) I think it is beautiful as well as spooky and would be lovely in an entryway or on a porch. It is one of my favorites of his Halloween designs.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend as well. it is much cooler here than it was last week. Great weather for snuggling and cooking and even baking a little. It has been a long time since I have done much of that. I wish you all a great week ahead. Make some goals for yourself and strive to reach them. It will make you feel great!
> 
> Happy Monday!


It all goes by so fast! The older we get, the faster time flies! :/

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Everyday Stuff*

Sometimes when I am at my busiest, I have the least to show you. There are so many things that Keith and I do to keep the business running that is 'un-glamorous' but necessary that sometimes I feel I have nothing interesting to show you in the mornings here.

Yesterday was a busy and productive day. On Monday, it was my turn for my Art Play Date 2015 project to play, so I have been busy cutting skate surfaces to ship out to those who requested them:










I really loved making these cute skates and I had a great time teaching the project. It really helped me push myself out of my own comfort zone by doing some videos to go along with the project and I feel that I learned a lot as well.

I also had other wood kits to cut and ship and I spent a good part of the day packaging them and taking them to the post office. We can tell that it is getting to be that 'busy' time of year!

In the morning, I finished up my video that will be posted on Toletown to go with my Autumn Harvest banner project:










I decided that instead of doing a video on the 'regular' painting process, I would highlight how I applied the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium to the header of the banner:










I recieve so many questions regarding applying the crackle that I felt that would make a great subject for the instructional video to go with the banner. While it is easy to do, there are a couple of things that should be avoided and I cover that in the lesson.

Other than that, I spent the day answering emails and doing general office work. I was approached by a fellow painter to supply her customers with wood pieces, so I am working things out with that. I will show more of that later on. 

All in all, it was a good and busy day. I kind of wanted to draw and work on my bee, but I was rather tired by the time I slowed down, as I am also fighting a cold. I thought it best not to push ahead on something that I am so unfamiliar with when I wasn't feeling my best. So it was an early night.

Today I feel good and although the cold is still hanging, it is manageable with some medicine. I plan on working on my project for Artist's Club today and buttoning it up quickly so I can ship it off. I will be painting and writing instructions today.

I did want to highlight a couple of our patterns today as well. These are both cute for autumn decorating and were rather popular. The first is Keith's "SLDK125 Welcome to the Nuthouse" simple segmentation plaque pattern:










People just always seem to love it and the shaping of the leaves is very forgiving for those new to segmentation work.

My plan that I want to highlight is my SLDP209 Boo Ghost Trio Vignette painting pattern:










This one is simple and easy and also uses the Weathered Wood that I showed above. I can cut the wood pieces for this as well, if you email me I will give you a price. 

So that should do it for today. It is bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia this morning. Another beautiful autumn day. I still need to get my autumn decorations out, and I hope to do so in the next day or two. Our trees are beginning to have a golden blush on them and it won't be long before we are full of colors.

I hope you have a great day today. Happy Wednesday to you all! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Stuff*
> 
> Sometimes when I am at my busiest, I have the least to show you. There are so many things that Keith and I do to keep the business running that is 'un-glamorous' but necessary that sometimes I feel I have nothing interesting to show you in the mornings here.
> 
> Yesterday was a busy and productive day. On Monday, it was my turn for my Art Play Date 2015 project to play, so I have been busy cutting skate surfaces to ship out to those who requested them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved making these cute skates and I had a great time teaching the project. It really helped me push myself out of my own comfort zone by doing some videos to go along with the project and I feel that I learned a lot as well.
> 
> I also had other wood kits to cut and ship and I spent a good part of the day packaging them and taking them to the post office. We can tell that it is getting to be that 'busy' time of year!
> 
> In the morning, I finished up my video that will be posted on Toletown to go with my Autumn Harvest banner project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that instead of doing a video on the 'regular' painting process, I would highlight how I applied the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium to the header of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recieve so many questions regarding applying the crackle that I felt that would make a great subject for the instructional video to go with the banner. While it is easy to do, there are a couple of things that should be avoided and I cover that in the lesson.
> 
> Other than that, I spent the day answering emails and doing general office work. I was approached by a fellow painter to supply her customers with wood pieces, so I am working things out with that. I will show more of that later on.
> 
> All in all, it was a good and busy day. I kind of wanted to draw and work on my bee, but I was rather tired by the time I slowed down, as I am also fighting a cold. I thought it best not to push ahead on something that I am so unfamiliar with when I wasn't feeling my best. So it was an early night.
> 
> Today I feel good and although the cold is still hanging, it is manageable with some medicine. I plan on working on my project for Artist's Club today and buttoning it up quickly so I can ship it off. I will be painting and writing instructions today.
> 
> I did want to highlight a couple of our patterns today as well. These are both cute for autumn decorating and were rather popular. The first is Keith's "SLDK125 Welcome to the Nuthouse" simple segmentation plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just always seem to love it and the shaping of the leaves is very forgiving for those new to segmentation work.
> 
> My plan that I want to highlight is my SLDP209 Boo Ghost Trio Vignette painting pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is simple and easy and also uses the Weathered Wood that I showed above. I can cut the wood pieces for this as well, if you email me I will give you a price.
> 
> So that should do it for today. It is bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia this morning. Another beautiful autumn day. I still need to get my autumn decorations out, and I hope to do so in the next day or two. Our trees are beginning to have a golden blush on them and it won't be long before we are full of colors.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Happy Wednesday to you all! Thanks for stopping by!


Thanks for all of the great information, and Keith's "Nut House" is also a winner. I like the way that he's included some carving for those of us who would like to add those details. Nicely done to both of you.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Everyday Stuff*
> 
> Sometimes when I am at my busiest, I have the least to show you. There are so many things that Keith and I do to keep the business running that is 'un-glamorous' but necessary that sometimes I feel I have nothing interesting to show you in the mornings here.
> 
> Yesterday was a busy and productive day. On Monday, it was my turn for my Art Play Date 2015 project to play, so I have been busy cutting skate surfaces to ship out to those who requested them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved making these cute skates and I had a great time teaching the project. It really helped me push myself out of my own comfort zone by doing some videos to go along with the project and I feel that I learned a lot as well.
> 
> I also had other wood kits to cut and ship and I spent a good part of the day packaging them and taking them to the post office. We can tell that it is getting to be that 'busy' time of year!
> 
> In the morning, I finished up my video that will be posted on Toletown to go with my Autumn Harvest banner project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that instead of doing a video on the 'regular' painting process, I would highlight how I applied the DecoArt Weathered Wood Crackle Medium to the header of the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recieve so many questions regarding applying the crackle that I felt that would make a great subject for the instructional video to go with the banner. While it is easy to do, there are a couple of things that should be avoided and I cover that in the lesson.
> 
> Other than that, I spent the day answering emails and doing general office work. I was approached by a fellow painter to supply her customers with wood pieces, so I am working things out with that. I will show more of that later on.
> 
> All in all, it was a good and busy day. I kind of wanted to draw and work on my bee, but I was rather tired by the time I slowed down, as I am also fighting a cold. I thought it best not to push ahead on something that I am so unfamiliar with when I wasn't feeling my best. So it was an early night.
> 
> Today I feel good and although the cold is still hanging, it is manageable with some medicine. I plan on working on my project for Artist's Club today and buttoning it up quickly so I can ship it off. I will be painting and writing instructions today.
> 
> I did want to highlight a couple of our patterns today as well. These are both cute for autumn decorating and were rather popular. The first is Keith's "SLDK125 Welcome to the Nuthouse" simple segmentation plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just always seem to love it and the shaping of the leaves is very forgiving for those new to segmentation work.
> 
> My plan that I want to highlight is my SLDP209 Boo Ghost Trio Vignette painting pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is simple and easy and also uses the Weathered Wood that I showed above. I can cut the wood pieces for this as well, if you email me I will give you a price.
> 
> So that should do it for today. It is bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia this morning. Another beautiful autumn day. I still need to get my autumn decorations out, and I hope to do so in the next day or two. Our trees are beginning to have a golden blush on them and it won't be long before we are full of colors.
> 
> I hope you have a great day today. Happy Wednesday to you all! Thanks for stopping by!


Thank you very much, John.  We always appreciate your kind words and comments.

I hope you have a great weekend ahead. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Life Happens*

I was debating on whether I should write today or not. Yesterday was one of those days when we were thrown a curve ball and I accomplished very little artistically. I didn't really want to be MIA again though, as it seems that these days some of the projects that I have taken on are taking just a bit more time than normal. I hope that means that the level of my work is also increasing. No matter how busy I get, I like to think that I am doing better things as an artist and designer.

Yesterday's 'life event' was that our 50" TV decided to die. It didn't die all at once, but it suddenly wore a black band about 4" wide just to the right of the center of the screen. It came out of nowhere, and as you can imagine, my partner Keith was pretty upset about it. (He had bought the TV several years ago - a plasma that they no longer make).

He spent a couple of hours trying to resuscitate it - taking it apart and both blowing the dust with a compressor and vacuuming it off. He tried checking the connections. He tried it all. But finally we came to the reality that it had seen its last movie and it was time to put it to rest. It was gone.

Long story short, we spent the day going to the local electronics place and then taking a trip to Yarmouth to see what our options were. I was rather pleased that our local place here had the best TV for us (not necessarily the cheapest, but the best quality) and we came back just before closing to purchase it. I would much rather spend money at our local business anyway than support Wal-mart or the other big box stores.

We had taken the Mustang (our 'biggest' car) and figured that we would need to carry it home in the back seat with the top down. (Another reason that I was glad we purchased locally - the short ride home!) When the owner was helping load it in, he didn't want us to have to carry it that way so he offered to drive home with us with his truck and deliver it on the spot. We gratefully accepted. (Wal-Mart wouldn't have done that, I bet!)

The rest of the evening was spent unpacking and setting the millions of settings to get things right. We have both of our computers connected to the big screen in the middle and we run our TV viewing off of Keith's computer. It is a very complex set up and getting everything to work properly is a challenge (for me, anyway - Keith knows what he is doing, but I still heard a few naughty words from him!)

In the end, all is well and we are back to 'normal'. But the day was gone and with me fighting this cold, I was ready for bed. It is one of the few days in my recent life that I can honestly say I accomplished 'little'. I apologize.

But life happens and today is the dawn of a new day.

I didn't want to start it out with not posting here. So here I am. 

Today I will be finishing up the Artist's Club project and mailing it off to be published tomorrow. Then on to my next project(s). I have lots of fun things in store so I hope you don't lose faith in me. This has just been a little hiccup along the way. I will be back at it soon!

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!










SLD320 Gothic Bats and Charms Candle Tray Pattern



SLDK309 Filigree Pumpkin Ornaments Pattern by Keith Fenton.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Happens*
> 
> I was debating on whether I should write today or not. Yesterday was one of those days when we were thrown a curve ball and I accomplished very little artistically. I didn't really want to be MIA again though, as it seems that these days some of the projects that I have taken on are taking just a bit more time than normal. I hope that means that the level of my work is also increasing. No matter how busy I get, I like to think that I am doing better things as an artist and designer.
> 
> Yesterday's 'life event' was that our 50" TV decided to die. It didn't die all at once, but it suddenly wore a black band about 4" wide just to the right of the center of the screen. It came out of nowhere, and as you can imagine, my partner Keith was pretty upset about it. (He had bought the TV several years ago - a plasma that they no longer make).
> 
> He spent a couple of hours trying to resuscitate it - taking it apart and both blowing the dust with a compressor and vacuuming it off. He tried checking the connections. He tried it all. But finally we came to the reality that it had seen its last movie and it was time to put it to rest. It was gone.
> 
> Long story short, we spent the day going to the local electronics place and then taking a trip to Yarmouth to see what our options were. I was rather pleased that our local place here had the best TV for us (not necessarily the cheapest, but the best quality) and we came back just before closing to purchase it. I would much rather spend money at our local business anyway than support Wal-mart or the other big box stores.
> 
> We had taken the Mustang (our 'biggest' car) and figured that we would need to carry it home in the back seat with the top down. (Another reason that I was glad we purchased locally - the short ride home!) When the owner was helping load it in, he didn't want us to have to carry it that way so he offered to drive home with us with his truck and deliver it on the spot. We gratefully accepted. (Wal-Mart wouldn't have done that, I bet!)
> 
> The rest of the evening was spent unpacking and setting the millions of settings to get things right. We have both of our computers connected to the big screen in the middle and we run our TV viewing off of Keith's computer. It is a very complex set up and getting everything to work properly is a challenge (for me, anyway - Keith knows what he is doing, but I still heard a few naughty words from him!)
> 
> In the end, all is well and we are back to 'normal'. But the day was gone and with me fighting this cold, I was ready for bed. It is one of the few days in my recent life that I can honestly say I accomplished 'little'. I apologize.
> 
> But life happens and today is the dawn of a new day.
> 
> I didn't want to start it out with not posting here. So here I am.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the Artist's Club project and mailing it off to be published tomorrow. Then on to my next project(s). I have lots of fun things in store so I hope you don't lose faith in me. This has just been a little hiccup along the way. I will be back at it soon!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD320 Gothic Bats and Charms Candle Tray Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK309 Filigree Pumpkin Ornaments Pattern by Keith Fenton.


I think it's a male thing, Sheila. We can't install electronic equipment without the odd expletive. Have been having fun with my scroll-saw (now that's not something often heard from me). Just a hint for the other LJ's out there









as I believe you've see it already. I'm getting better with it. Just a few expletives. I don't think I'd stand an Earthly chance cutting out those pumpkins, splendid job. Enjoy your new tele box.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Happens*
> 
> I was debating on whether I should write today or not. Yesterday was one of those days when we were thrown a curve ball and I accomplished very little artistically. I didn't really want to be MIA again though, as it seems that these days some of the projects that I have taken on are taking just a bit more time than normal. I hope that means that the level of my work is also increasing. No matter how busy I get, I like to think that I am doing better things as an artist and designer.
> 
> Yesterday's 'life event' was that our 50" TV decided to die. It didn't die all at once, but it suddenly wore a black band about 4" wide just to the right of the center of the screen. It came out of nowhere, and as you can imagine, my partner Keith was pretty upset about it. (He had bought the TV several years ago - a plasma that they no longer make).
> 
> He spent a couple of hours trying to resuscitate it - taking it apart and both blowing the dust with a compressor and vacuuming it off. He tried checking the connections. He tried it all. But finally we came to the reality that it had seen its last movie and it was time to put it to rest. It was gone.
> 
> Long story short, we spent the day going to the local electronics place and then taking a trip to Yarmouth to see what our options were. I was rather pleased that our local place here had the best TV for us (not necessarily the cheapest, but the best quality) and we came back just before closing to purchase it. I would much rather spend money at our local business anyway than support Wal-mart or the other big box stores.
> 
> We had taken the Mustang (our 'biggest' car) and figured that we would need to carry it home in the back seat with the top down. (Another reason that I was glad we purchased locally - the short ride home!) When the owner was helping load it in, he didn't want us to have to carry it that way so he offered to drive home with us with his truck and deliver it on the spot. We gratefully accepted. (Wal-Mart wouldn't have done that, I bet!)
> 
> The rest of the evening was spent unpacking and setting the millions of settings to get things right. We have both of our computers connected to the big screen in the middle and we run our TV viewing off of Keith's computer. It is a very complex set up and getting everything to work properly is a challenge (for me, anyway - Keith knows what he is doing, but I still heard a few naughty words from him!)
> 
> In the end, all is well and we are back to 'normal'. But the day was gone and with me fighting this cold, I was ready for bed. It is one of the few days in my recent life that I can honestly say I accomplished 'little'. I apologize.
> 
> But life happens and today is the dawn of a new day.
> 
> I didn't want to start it out with not posting here. So here I am.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the Artist's Club project and mailing it off to be published tomorrow. Then on to my next project(s). I have lots of fun things in store so I hope you don't lose faith in me. This has just been a little hiccup along the way. I will be back at it soon!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD320 Gothic Bats and Charms Candle Tray Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK309 Filigree Pumpkin Ornaments Pattern by Keith Fenton.


I always knew one day you and your scroll saw would become friends!  I think you have the perfect demeanor for scrolling. I think you will find the more you use it, the more useful it will become in your creations. I am pleased you had fun as well.

I can't wait to see the finished project. It will be wonderful, I am sure.

Yes- Keith just asked me why I put the manual for the new TV by his desk. "You know I will never read it." , he stated to me not 30 seconds ago.

. . . you guys kill me! LOL! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Happens*
> 
> I was debating on whether I should write today or not. Yesterday was one of those days when we were thrown a curve ball and I accomplished very little artistically. I didn't really want to be MIA again though, as it seems that these days some of the projects that I have taken on are taking just a bit more time than normal. I hope that means that the level of my work is also increasing. No matter how busy I get, I like to think that I am doing better things as an artist and designer.
> 
> Yesterday's 'life event' was that our 50" TV decided to die. It didn't die all at once, but it suddenly wore a black band about 4" wide just to the right of the center of the screen. It came out of nowhere, and as you can imagine, my partner Keith was pretty upset about it. (He had bought the TV several years ago - a plasma that they no longer make).
> 
> He spent a couple of hours trying to resuscitate it - taking it apart and both blowing the dust with a compressor and vacuuming it off. He tried checking the connections. He tried it all. But finally we came to the reality that it had seen its last movie and it was time to put it to rest. It was gone.
> 
> Long story short, we spent the day going to the local electronics place and then taking a trip to Yarmouth to see what our options were. I was rather pleased that our local place here had the best TV for us (not necessarily the cheapest, but the best quality) and we came back just before closing to purchase it. I would much rather spend money at our local business anyway than support Wal-mart or the other big box stores.
> 
> We had taken the Mustang (our 'biggest' car) and figured that we would need to carry it home in the back seat with the top down. (Another reason that I was glad we purchased locally - the short ride home!) When the owner was helping load it in, he didn't want us to have to carry it that way so he offered to drive home with us with his truck and deliver it on the spot. We gratefully accepted. (Wal-Mart wouldn't have done that, I bet!)
> 
> The rest of the evening was spent unpacking and setting the millions of settings to get things right. We have both of our computers connected to the big screen in the middle and we run our TV viewing off of Keith's computer. It is a very complex set up and getting everything to work properly is a challenge (for me, anyway - Keith knows what he is doing, but I still heard a few naughty words from him!)
> 
> In the end, all is well and we are back to 'normal'. But the day was gone and with me fighting this cold, I was ready for bed. It is one of the few days in my recent life that I can honestly say I accomplished 'little'. I apologize.
> 
> But life happens and today is the dawn of a new day.
> 
> I didn't want to start it out with not posting here. So here I am.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the Artist's Club project and mailing it off to be published tomorrow. Then on to my next project(s). I have lots of fun things in store so I hope you don't lose faith in me. This has just been a little hiccup along the way. I will be back at it soon!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD320 Gothic Bats and Charms Candle Tray Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK309 Filigree Pumpkin Ornaments Pattern by Keith Fenton.


Keith must have been an engineer at some time in his life.

Anyway the man phrase is 'If all else fails read the manual,' To the best of my knowledge it never has, yet.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life Happens*
> 
> I was debating on whether I should write today or not. Yesterday was one of those days when we were thrown a curve ball and I accomplished very little artistically. I didn't really want to be MIA again though, as it seems that these days some of the projects that I have taken on are taking just a bit more time than normal. I hope that means that the level of my work is also increasing. No matter how busy I get, I like to think that I am doing better things as an artist and designer.
> 
> Yesterday's 'life event' was that our 50" TV decided to die. It didn't die all at once, but it suddenly wore a black band about 4" wide just to the right of the center of the screen. It came out of nowhere, and as you can imagine, my partner Keith was pretty upset about it. (He had bought the TV several years ago - a plasma that they no longer make).
> 
> He spent a couple of hours trying to resuscitate it - taking it apart and both blowing the dust with a compressor and vacuuming it off. He tried checking the connections. He tried it all. But finally we came to the reality that it had seen its last movie and it was time to put it to rest. It was gone.
> 
> Long story short, we spent the day going to the local electronics place and then taking a trip to Yarmouth to see what our options were. I was rather pleased that our local place here had the best TV for us (not necessarily the cheapest, but the best quality) and we came back just before closing to purchase it. I would much rather spend money at our local business anyway than support Wal-mart or the other big box stores.
> 
> We had taken the Mustang (our 'biggest' car) and figured that we would need to carry it home in the back seat with the top down. (Another reason that I was glad we purchased locally - the short ride home!) When the owner was helping load it in, he didn't want us to have to carry it that way so he offered to drive home with us with his truck and deliver it on the spot. We gratefully accepted. (Wal-Mart wouldn't have done that, I bet!)
> 
> The rest of the evening was spent unpacking and setting the millions of settings to get things right. We have both of our computers connected to the big screen in the middle and we run our TV viewing off of Keith's computer. It is a very complex set up and getting everything to work properly is a challenge (for me, anyway - Keith knows what he is doing, but I still heard a few naughty words from him!)
> 
> In the end, all is well and we are back to 'normal'. But the day was gone and with me fighting this cold, I was ready for bed. It is one of the few days in my recent life that I can honestly say I accomplished 'little'. I apologize.
> 
> But life happens and today is the dawn of a new day.
> 
> I didn't want to start it out with not posting here. So here I am.
> 
> Today I will be finishing up the Artist's Club project and mailing it off to be published tomorrow. Then on to my next project(s). I have lots of fun things in store so I hope you don't lose faith in me. This has just been a little hiccup along the way. I will be back at it soon!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD320 Gothic Bats and Charms Candle Tray Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK309 Filigree Pumpkin Ornaments Pattern by Keith Fenton.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*

There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.

The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.

I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.

It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.

I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -

SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":










And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":









I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself. 

I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.

My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:










As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:










It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.

Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:










You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .

I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.

As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.

So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.

To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*
> 
> There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.
> 
> The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.
> 
> I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.
> 
> It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -
> 
> SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself.
> 
> I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.
> 
> My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.
> 
> Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.
> 
> So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.
> 
> To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Happy Thanksgiving to you and Keith and your friends and family. Enjoy the day together.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*
> 
> There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.
> 
> The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.
> 
> I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.
> 
> It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -
> 
> SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself.
> 
> I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.
> 
> My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.
> 
> Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.
> 
> So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.
> 
> To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Rick! Happy Monday to you as well! 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*
> 
> There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.
> 
> The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.
> 
> I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.
> 
> It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -
> 
> SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself.
> 
> I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.
> 
> My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.
> 
> Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.
> 
> So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.
> 
> To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Love the 3D snowflakes, Sheila.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*
> 
> There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.
> 
> The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.
> 
> I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.
> 
> It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -
> 
> SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself.
> 
> I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.
> 
> My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.
> 
> Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.
> 
> So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.
> 
> To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Happy T-day Canadian style, but I think doing both would be acceptable ;-)


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*
> 
> There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.
> 
> The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.
> 
> I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.
> 
> It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -
> 
> SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself.
> 
> I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.
> 
> My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.
> 
> Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.
> 
> So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.
> 
> To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The mouse snow globe and the snowflakes are very cool! Love them! 
Happy Thanksgiving. Hope you had a great day by the lake!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!*
> 
> There are two times when I really feel that I am not living in the USA anymore. One of them is in July, when the US celebrates Independence Day. It is sometimes hard to get used to the 4th of July being just 'another day' here in Canada. Although they do celebrate "Canada Day" - usually within a day or two of the 4th, it somehow just feels different.
> 
> The other day that I really feel that I am living in a different country than I was raised is Thanksgiving. While in the US we celebrate on the last Thursday of November, here in Canada it is observed the first week or so of October. That is quite a difference.
> 
> I have been here for 11 years now and I am finally getting used to things such as this. While it used to feel a bit out of place to have turkey dinner in early October, I have learned to not only accept things as they are, but also embrace them. I not only enjoy having this 'early' Thanksgiving dinner, but I look forward to it. I have set a 'new' tradition of spending the day at the camp of my dear friends Bernie and Ellen, on a beautiful lake. The leaves are still on the trees and usually in a varying state of changing. Today is no exception.
> 
> It is sunny and crisp out and promises to be a beautiful day. I made my stuffing yesterday (another "new" tradition - Bernie loves my sausage and cranberry stuffing and I try to bring some every year!) and I am ready for a day of relaxing and enjoying my friends and Canadian "family". It is going to be a good day.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend. I had agreed to provide the wood pieces for fellow painter Rosanna Zuppardo (you can visit her Etsy Shop here to see her patterns) and I had several tree orders to cut. This was a treat for me because I loved the two designs -
> 
> SLDPK124 "It's Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDPK125 "The Warm Light of Christmas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why both designs were so popular. I want to paint them for myself.
> 
> I also began working on a project for a collaboration book I am doing from The Decorative Painting Store. As a fun project, a group of us designers were rounded up by Sharon Chinn, the owner, and we are in the process of producing several new collaboration books of painted ornaments. I was thrilled to be asked to do this and I have three ornaments in mind for my book. I am teamed up with three very talented ladies whose work I have admired for a long time. I think this will be a win/win proposition for all involved and I hope to do more projects like this in the future.
> 
> My first ornament is completed, and I will give you a sneak peek at it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is a little snow globe mouse. I have two other snow globe mice in the works and I should be finishing them up soon. What you can't see is the beautiful 'chunky' shimmer that is on the ornament. This photo better shows it when the light hits it just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly looks like the 'snow globes' we had as children.
> 
> Keith has been busy, too and has some new beautiful slotted ornaments for our scroll sawing followers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow this link to the site to purchase this pattern right now: SLDK617 - 8 Slotted Snow Globe Ornaments .
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs for Christmas and the holidays in mind as well. After these last couple of deadlines are met for me, I will be making them up and should have them available shortly. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> As you can see, it has been a very busy time. I haven't been blogging as regularly because I am 'in between' so many things at once that I am not sure there is interest there for you all. Usually when I miss a blog or two, it isn't because I am not working, but rather more because there is so much going on and things aren't quite ready to show yet. I don't think I will run out of things to create for a very long time.
> 
> So that is all for today. I hope to do a little painting before I have to leave for dinner. I plan on having a wonderful afternoon and evening with my friends and Canadian family. I guess having two Thanksgiving holidays is appropriate for me, as I feel I have so much that I am thankful for that my gratitude can't really fit into one day. I still celebrate the 'other' Thanksgiving at the end of November. I am always up for a turkey dinner and I love having my friends here with me to enjoy it.
> 
> To all my Canadian friends, I wish you a happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else, I wish you a beautiful day. There is always a reason to be thankful. I can never be grateful enough, it seems.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both for the warm wishes. 

We had a beautiful dinner at the cabin, among the lovely color of autumn foliage. It was a prefect day in every sense. I am glad to be able to celebrate two times.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Evolving*

As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.

It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.

Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.

As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.

I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.

Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.

With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.

Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.

But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.

So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.

Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.

I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:










They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.

Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!










His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.

We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.

It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.

Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


It could be a whole lot worse, Sheila. You have choices to make and creativity on the boil. It's also not 'just you', which gives you some breathing space. I am sure the best IS yet to come.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Yes - Martyn - Having a partner to 'keep the interest' while I am trying different things that may not appeal to my regular customers really allows me a great deal of creative freedom. I am very fortunate that he is so talented and does such great work. 

I get nervous still, but it also helps me stay grounded and exploring the other media does feed my idea pool.

Thank you as always for your friendship and support.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


You're welcome.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


I must agree with Martyn's words of wisdom. I will also suggest that you create a quick sign (or have Keith make it for you) for your work/creative area, with the text . . . "Go Girl Go!!!". Then you could put "No Worries" next to that one.
I always look forward to receiving your daily posts. Thank you, and have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thank you as well very much, John. I didn't forget about that project we talked about last year. I still intend to do one, I just don't know when I will have time to get it completed. I keep thinking about it though and it will be pretty cool. I hope it will be worth the wait. 

I also appreciate your friendship and support. It means a lot to know that even after all of these years, some of you still come to read. Thank you so much. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


First of all I love the snow globes and Keith's filigree pattern. I just know I'll have to get that filigree pattern for sure. May not get them done for this Christmas but there is always next year. 
I look forward to reading your blog every day and I enjoy the straight forward honest way you say how things are going. As creative people we are always expanding our horizons and exploring new ways to express our creativity. As John says "Go Girl Go!"


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna! You have also become a wonderful friend through my posts here. I am so happy to read of all the wonderful things you are creating. It makes me want to do more. 

((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> As I sit down and write this morning, I find myself struggling a bit as to which direction I want today's post to head. It seems that lately there have been so many new avenues that I have been exploring that it is somewhat difficult for me to discuss them all here without having extremely lengthy posts. While some of you may not mind that, I realize that other just don't have the time, as they are much like me - exploring the different avenues and wondering which one would be the 'best' to follow. Decisions like that take a great deal of time and resources. They aren't made lightly.
> 
> It has been just over a year now since the magazine I worked with for nearly twenty years has folded. It is just this very morning that I am able to attribute that fact to the past several months of me kind of floundering around as far as my craft is concerned, as I feel that things have been somewhat out of focus.
> 
> Since we are well into the final quarter of the year, I begin to start evaluating the things that transpired with my business these past months and gauge how things have done. Overall, we are still seeing a growth in our business, which of course is a very positive thing. Keith has come up with some wonderful ideas and seems to have found his niche with his word art patterns as well as his wonderful ability to draw and create beautiful, flowing designs that are well-received by so many. He has really made his mark on the woodworking and scrolling world and has made a wonderful name for himself with his work. I am very proud to be his partner.
> 
> As for myself, I feel as if I have been meandering back and forth with several things, trying to find where my work will take me. I have been testing the water in several different venues and trying to find the one that will best suit my ability and desire. It isn't easy.
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with my different ideas. There never seems to be a shortage of things to create and my head is filling up with additional projects much quicker than I can implement and create them. I believe that is because in my journey of exploring different media and different techniques, I see so much that new things are triggered all the time. I get tired just thinking about them.
> 
> Another part of the variety is economics. As many of you know, it isn't always easy following ones' desire and heart and making a living at doing something creative. Especially at these times when it seems that people are struggling financially more than ever. Art and recreation is what most consider a 'luxury' and things like paying rent or buying food or fuel comes before spending money on leisure time activities. Sometimes we need to be practical after all.
> 
> With all that said, I still feel the need to try to find what will work best for me. While my pure desire is to draw, paint, and create beautiful things out of wood each day with no pressure or expectation, I realize that in reality, that can't be the case at this time in my life. I have to override my desire to create for the sake of creating and allow the practicality of creating for others take precedent. But that isn't a bad thing either.
> 
> Fortunately for me, it isn't all black and white. For so much of creating patterns for others relies on creativity and originality. It is a very large grey area where my own tastes and desires coincide with what will be embraced and popular with others. That is a great relief for me.
> 
> But finding that 'zone' isn't always easy and doesn't always happen immediately. There is no magic formula for satiating my own soul while feeding the needs of others. It happens a little bit here and a little bit there and I have learned to be happy with the compromise that we are all generally happy with the results. In the mean time, we keep on - and will continue - evolving and changing ourselves as we grow as artists and designers. That is just part of the process.
> 
> So I ask you all to be patient with me as I go through this process. I feel 'odd' not writing every day as I have been doing for nearly six years. But there are some days when I am so thick in the midst of 'doing things' that I feel the mechanics of writing and documenting the process is somewhat mundane and boring to you, my readers. So I skip. Ironically, this often is the time when I seem to be accomplishing and learning the most. So it is with purpose.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my three ornaments that will be in a collaboration ornament painting instruction book. I was invited to join some very talented ladies in creating several books of this type, and I jumped at the chance. My peers are all artists whom I admire greatly, and I was thrilled to be included with them. I will have more information on the book as we get closer to releasing it, within a couple of weeks.
> 
> I decided to create three little snow globe ornaments with some cute mice in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were fun and something 'different' that I hope will appeal to many. I will be spending the day today writing up the instructions for them and also working on the instructions for the herb plaques that I created for the book for Artist's Club.
> 
> Keith also finished up another set of ornaments that I believe is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK618 Filigree Christmas Spirit Ornament pattern is now available on the site. I absolutely love them and I think they will be very popular.
> 
> We are planning a site update either later today or tomorrow. A newsletter will be coming out as well. It is going to be a busy end to the week for me, and then hopefully by the weekend I will be able to get back to some more designing myself. I have some scroll saw designs that are in my head that I have been dying to get done, but these other deadlines have been calling.
> 
> It seems that I will always be evolving. I don't think that is a bad thing though. I think as long as I am changing and hopefully improving, I will never run out of new ideas or concepts. While every idea I have may not be a home run, more often than not even if an idea fails, it triggers off another idea that is a success. I believe it is part of the process and part of being a designer in general.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have stuck with me through all these years. And welcome those who are new. I think the best is yet to come.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!


Great. Looking forward to "the project".
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Becoming 'Real'*

I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.

Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.

Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.

So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.

Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:










Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.

My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.

Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.

Then back to designing.

It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.

After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.

_
It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_

I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.

If that is the case, I am well on my way. 

I wish you all a splendid weekend.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


I love the fonts that Keith uses in his plaques. I particularly like the Od English font he used in the above plaque. 
Happy Fall days! Another beautifully sunny and warm one here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


Hi, Anna:
We have a very 'autumn-like' and rainy day here today. It looks like a good day to make a pot of chili.  I hope you have a great weekend, too. Thank you for your nice comments on Keith's plaques.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


I feel more real than I used to, these days. I look around and see others, like me, mostly my age or older. I see a few younger ones that are already becoming real, though they are in the minority. I also fear for those who never will. there seem to be so many these days. Perhaps there always were and always will be. Perhaps their real is so different to mine that I can't recognise it. I always wish I could go back to a previous time but with what I know now. Most of my hair is worn off and my joints are loose but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


You OK, Martyn?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


I think it is all a process we go through during our entire lives. I also wish I knew what I know now back when I was younger. I don't really look at the choices I made with 'regret', but I wonder if I would have done things differently in some instances. But then I think that one different decision could have changed my entire future, and I am not sure that it would be a good things. So I try to be grateful for the mistakes that I made and what I have learned from them.

I am learning though that not being real for the sake of 'complying' or 'fitting in' is not something I desire to do. As I get older, I realize that by having to try too hard to fit in anywhere it robs me of my 'real' self. So I stand my ground more and find myself thinking 'to hell with the consequences' and worrying about what others think sometimes. If people don't like me for what I am, then they aren't worth changing for anyway.

I find comfort in my age right now. I also find my best friends or those I admire the most are those who are very 'real' as well. You can tell when one is genuine and being ones' self. All it takes is some quiet observation. For years now I find I observe more than I speak. I think that is part of the process as well.

Thank you for stopping by again, Martyn and thank you for your friendship. I know I said that the other day but it is very much appreciated.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


Yes, I'm OK D_L, thanks


----------



## helluvawreck

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


Sheila, that sign looks great. I love the summer but it's my least favorite time of the year. I love the fall and winter the best and the spring almost as well. In the winter I love the short days and a rainy winter day makes me feel real cozy, especially when I'm in my shop. I love to hear the rain falling as I do my work. After such a day it is even more of a pleasure to go to the house and sit in front of the fire. I hope that all is going well with you and yours.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Becoming 'Real'*
> 
> I am finding that it is remaining darker for a longer period of time each morning when I awake. I have been up for over an hour, started my second cup of coffee, and have already been visited by all three of my cats this morning. (Pancakes is still here on my lap and Richard asleep at my feet, curled up in a ball on his little pillow with a blanket wrapped around him. I can hear him snoring quietly. It is so peaceful) The sun is just beginning to illuminate the eastern sky. This morning it is a light shade of grey with darker grey clouds drifting by. The trees still look dark in the foreground, and most of them still have their leaves, although as you drive across the countryside you now see a variety of colors, as I described the other day. It is really beautiful.
> 
> Many that I know don't like this longer period of darkness. Some see it as depressing. I really don't mind it though, and I dare say that I find comfort in it. On the morning side it represents my coveted 'quiet time'. I love these hours of writing with no interruptions by the light of my 'all-season' tree. Although I admit to you all that this summer it has remained naked except for the warm white lights. I had intended to dress it for summer and then for Halloween, but time (once again) escaped me. There was work to be done and it was not a priority. I am not always as organized as some seem to think I am. (Let's keep that our little secret!) In the next few days, I should be as "caught up" as I can be. I always plan probably ten projects ahead of where I am, but as far as deadlines go, they will all be met and it will be one of those rare times when I can take a breath and 'think'. That would be a splendid time to rotate out the few decorations here in my home, but with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, I may just go for a 'autumn' theme and leave Halloween to next year. Worse things could happen.
> 
> Besides the lingering darkness of the morning, it has been getting dark earlier as well. To some that is also depressing, but to me, it brings back fond memories from my childhood, growing up on the south side of Chicago. After school we would walk the several blocks to the Gage Park field house and enjoy a variety of after school activities such as dance lessons or open gym or sport games. These activities were free and they were available every day from 4pm until about 5 or 5:30. After the lessons we would walk home with our friends - usually in the darkness - and I would remember the glow of the lights on the city streets and how much I loved it. There was something wonderful about the night. I always liked it. As we got closer to Christmas, sometimes my friends and I would sing songs from our school chorus group or Christmas carol along the way. Back then you would knock on someone's door and just start singing. They would give each of us a nickle or a dime (probably to get rid of us) and that was the way we earned money to buy our own presents for our family members. It was a good way to earn some extra money back then in the early 70's. I smile to myself now just thinking about it.
> 
> So the darkness doesn't really bother me. I am glad, because even if it did, there is not much I could do about it. I have learned as I get older that it is wasted energy to get upset over things that are out of our control. It just isn't worth the thought.
> 
> Yesterday we completed the update to our website. I don't know if you receive our newsletter, but if you do, you should have it by now. We changed the sales products and added another plaque pattern that Keith created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's SLDK619 - Joy to the World plaque pattern is the third in his sectional Christmas carol series. They have been very well-received so far and we appreciate everyone's kind comments on our work.
> 
> My plans for today and tomorrow are to finish up the three mice ornaments that I showed yesterday. I am re-painting them today so that I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern and then I will be creating the pattern itself. I find that this is the best way for me to do patterns of this type, as I am able to 'fine tune' the design the second time around. It is all part of the process.
> 
> Other than that, I may take Sunday to actually 'decorate' my home a bit for autumn. It is my favorite season, and I don't want to let it pass by. I would also like to take a walk or two over the weekend in the nearby woods. The colors are beautiful now and it would be a pleasure to see them and clear my head.
> 
> Then back to designing.
> 
> It is hard to believe that October is already half way over. The pages of the calendar turn much more quickly than they used to it seems. While I want to stay productive, I also want to remember to take time to enjoy this season that I love so much. It would be a shame to work right through it without taking notice.
> 
> After my post the other day regarding "evolving", I saw a quote from one of my favorite childhood stores - The Velveteen Rabbit.
> 
> _
> It doesn't happen all at once,' said the Skin Horse. 'You become. It takes a long time. That's why it doesn't happen often to people who break easily, or have sharp edges, or who have to be carefully kept. Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand. -Margery Williams - The Velveteen Rabbit_
> 
> I read the quote and I thought how it applied to what I was talking about that day. How we change and evolve. Perhaps it is part of finding our 'real' selves. Perhaps it only happens later in life, when we have experienced many hardships and are a little 'shabby' and 'worn'.
> 
> If that is the case, I am well on my way.
> 
> I wish you all a splendid weekend.


I am glad I am not the only one who loves the cooler weather. Heat and humidity I just don't care for. I love 'snuggling' with a cat or two in a lap blanket and drinking tea or cocoa. It really makes me feel cozy and peaceful. Right now I have one cat at my side and another on my lap with a little blanket - both purring. Life is good. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Meeting Deadlines*

It isn't often that I am able to proclaim that I am 'caught up' with things. Usually I have several things on my plate that are lined up that need to be doing. In the past month or so, I have had six major deadlines that I needed to meet for various things that I had committed myself to doing. I can't tell you the relief that I felt yesterday when I completed the last one right on the deadline. All of the others came in on time, as well. It was as if a weight had been lifted off of my shoulders.

Being self-employed means that we need a certain degree of self-discipline. While many people have the idea that self-employed people are able to call the shots as far as the amount of work that needs to be done, I don't really think that is true. At least not if one is to be successful.

In being a designer, while in some ways I am my own entity, there are may others that I need to interact with in order to achieve success. The many avenues of freelancing not only help my income in a small way, but more importantly they act as a venue to reach groups of people that we otherwise would not be able to reach. By contributing to many different resources such as online classes and publications, I am able to not only 'meet' new people who are interested in my type of designing, but also show them samples of our work. Hopefully that will make them come back for more.

Many times these other venues pay very little. But if I have learned anything over the years, it is that one can't always look at the upfront dollar amount and judge on that. I think that one needs to be much more far-sighted than that and consider all the elements and residual benefits that come from the venture. They go far beyond the initial compensation.

I believe that this is true in just about any type of business - be it woodworking, painting or any type of craft venue. People like dealing with those they are familiar with. Even though they may love new designers, I believe they are more comfortable with those whose names are familiar to them, as it helps bring confidence that there will be not only trouble free purchasing, but also support after the sale is made. Answering questions and helping people out is a very big part of the process, I believe. To me, it is an integral part of what I do.

So I look at the choices that are available for submission of my work and I go from there. Sometimes my submissions are not accepted, and sometimes they are. I have learned not to take things personally when things are passed on, as there are many reasons for this - many which are no reflection on me. There are times when 'timing' is just off or other times when the slots fill up for a certain type of design and my projects are gracefully rejected. I admit that it used to bother me a bit, but after so many years of doing this I feel I have learned to take rejection with a grain of salt. It happens to the best of us. And just because a design doesn't fit in one place, it doesn't mean that it won't fit somewhere else. I just try again.

But sometimes things come in like an avelanch and everything comes in at once. It is at those times when I begin to feel somewhat overwhelmed, for one of the worst things I can think of is making a commitment that I am unable to keep. So I need to be watchful of what 'may' happen and how far I am willing to extend myself. It is a somewhat precarious line to walk at times.

So that is why today I am breathing a sigh of relief. I have been fortunate to have several things fall into place and had many individual deadlines due the past several weeks and much to my delight (and sometimes surprise!) they all fell into sequence and I was able to check them off one by one. It was a huge victory for me business-wise and also personally.

But now what?

When I saw the things stacking up, I began to back off ever so slightly. I still have my 'regular' deadlines that are just part of my business (ads, holiday designs, etc.) but what I consider 'major' deadlines are for the most part clear. It is time for me to begin planning again and start putting out feelers. It is time to once again align things so that in the future I am just as busy as I have been in the past. It is a never-ending cycle. For if I rest on my achievements at this point, the future will be pretty bleak (remember the Ant and the Grasshopper?)

But for today I will take a day of organization. And tomorrow will be a much-needed social day. After I finished my last deadline yesterday afternoon, I spent the rest of the day doing some of the things that I neglected these past weeks. I switched my summer clothes to winter clothes. I took out my autumn decorations that I want to put out today. I went on a "date" with Keith (without feeling guilty or anxious that I should be working.) I tidied up the house a bit.

I still have more I want to do today along those lines, and I think I will. I have several ideas for new designs, but I think I will begin them on Wednesday. Tomorrow I am spending the day with my dear friend and we are taking a ride to the city. Our autumn leaves are at their peak, and it promises to be a beautiful and fun day.

These are the things that allow me to work so hard when I do work. Contrary to popular belief, most people who are self-employed (and successful) actually work HARDER than those who work for others. The days of sitting on the beach or goofing off all day are few and far between. But we still need them. We need to replenish and feed our souls. That is the fuel that we use to keep being creative.

So I will leave you with that today, along with a couple of my favorite autumn projects. . .

The first one is one of my first and favorite candle trays that I designed :










SLD319 Autumn Leaves Candle Tray scroll saw pattern.

And the companion pattern that Keith created:










SLDK148 Autumn Votive and Tealight Candle Tray by Keith.

I wish you all a beautiful day and hope you take time to enjoy this wonderful time of year.

Happy Monday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Day Away*

It is hard to believe that it is Wednesday already. As usual, time is going by faster than I would like. After some much cooler weather over the past weekend, we were reminded that winder is close on our heels. I know that people don't want to think about that, but it is going to arrive whether we think about it or not, so it is best to prepare the best we can for things and do what we can to make those long months pleasant.

After seeing snow flurries this past Sunday, I realized that very soon it will be time to put my car away for the winter, too. It seems as if I just got it out, and in reality it was only four short months ago that I had it returned to me from the shop and renovation. I would love to keep it longer, but the practical side of me knows that it is best to do the right thing and surrender it early, before they begin salting the streets. I expect I will only have it a few more weeks.

Over our Thanksgiving dinner last week, my dear friend Cindy and I decided to have a 'girl's day' and go to the city to do some shopping. We only do thing once or twice a year, and it is fun and relaxing to go on our own without having to worry about anything. Most of the leaves are still on the trees here in Nova Scotia and they show the full range of colors; reds, oranges and golds. We are nearing our peak here and soon they will begin to fall in earnest, and the show would be over. Add that to my deadlines being caught up and it was perfect timing to take a day away.

While I usually arise early, I typically don't venture out right away. I spend my mornings catching up on emails and writing my posts here, and planning my day ahead. But yesterday I was out the door by 7am, and it was still quite dark out. I had nearly forgotten how much I loved the early mornings, and I thoroughly enjoyed the 40 minute or so drive to Cindy's. I had brought my travel cup of coffee and had my favorite music blasting on my sound system, singing as I drove and watched the sun come up. I have always loved driving and this type of 'car therapy' was just what I needed to relax after these past busy weeks. It was one of those 'life is good' days.

We spent the day heading to Halifax and picking through our favorite stores. There is wonderful shopping in Dartmouth, and that is where we spent most of our time. It was wonderful to have to real purpose or goal other then to just browse and pick through the many shops and stores. Of course we had a beautiful, relaxing lunch/dinner at a little Italian restaurant, with me having Veal Parmesan with Fettuccine and Cindy having Chicken Tetrazzini. It was just the re-fueling we needed to keep us moving for the rest of the day.

In shopping, I found a wonderful array of fantastic bargains. I purchased two beautiful and luxurious sweaters from different stores - but both were only half their original price. I found some cozy jammies - with kitties and paw prints on them, of course! - and some comfortable socks for winter. I got some beautiful paper from Michael's at 40% off for some of my next drawing and painting projects, and they had the lovely decorated storage boxes that I tend to 'collect' at a whopping 80% off! It was as if all of my favorite things were on sale! I even found some yummy flavored syrup for my coffee and peppermint cocoa - both which I love to curl up with in the cold weather. All in all it was a splendid trip, and I came home late and exhausted, but very content and happy.

As I showed Keith and the kitties all of my 'treasures' (I had got them both surprises as well) I felt like Christmas had come early. It was just the break I needed after the brutal schedule that I had been on these past several weeks. I saw many things that got me thinking about future projects and ideas for designs that I want to make. I can't wait to get back to creating.

I am very grateful for the life I have here. My little place here is filled with some of my favorite things that remind me of my favorite artists:

My cute prim Halloween kitty from my friend Suzanne Anderson:



















And my lovely autumn characters that were designed by the late Terrye French and sit perched on my soffet:










While it may not be elaborate decorating, each piece holds a special memory for me regarding those who created them. I smile each time I look at them.

So it is back to designing for me today. I hope that what is to come will some day be a wonderful keepsake for many of you. I think that the simple things in life and learning to appreciate them make us the happiest, don't you?

Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Away*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Wednesday already. As usual, time is going by faster than I would like. After some much cooler weather over the past weekend, we were reminded that winder is close on our heels. I know that people don't want to think about that, but it is going to arrive whether we think about it or not, so it is best to prepare the best we can for things and do what we can to make those long months pleasant.
> 
> After seeing snow flurries this past Sunday, I realized that very soon it will be time to put my car away for the winter, too. It seems as if I just got it out, and in reality it was only four short months ago that I had it returned to me from the shop and renovation. I would love to keep it longer, but the practical side of me knows that it is best to do the right thing and surrender it early, before they begin salting the streets. I expect I will only have it a few more weeks.
> 
> Over our Thanksgiving dinner last week, my dear friend Cindy and I decided to have a 'girl's day' and go to the city to do some shopping. We only do thing once or twice a year, and it is fun and relaxing to go on our own without having to worry about anything. Most of the leaves are still on the trees here in Nova Scotia and they show the full range of colors; reds, oranges and golds. We are nearing our peak here and soon they will begin to fall in earnest, and the show would be over. Add that to my deadlines being caught up and it was perfect timing to take a day away.
> 
> While I usually arise early, I typically don't venture out right away. I spend my mornings catching up on emails and writing my posts here, and planning my day ahead. But yesterday I was out the door by 7am, and it was still quite dark out. I had nearly forgotten how much I loved the early mornings, and I thoroughly enjoyed the 40 minute or so drive to Cindy's. I had brought my travel cup of coffee and had my favorite music blasting on my sound system, singing as I drove and watched the sun come up. I have always loved driving and this type of 'car therapy' was just what I needed to relax after these past busy weeks. It was one of those 'life is good' days.
> 
> We spent the day heading to Halifax and picking through our favorite stores. There is wonderful shopping in Dartmouth, and that is where we spent most of our time. It was wonderful to have to real purpose or goal other then to just browse and pick through the many shops and stores. Of course we had a beautiful, relaxing lunch/dinner at a little Italian restaurant, with me having Veal Parmesan with Fettuccine and Cindy having Chicken Tetrazzini. It was just the re-fueling we needed to keep us moving for the rest of the day.
> 
> In shopping, I found a wonderful array of fantastic bargains. I purchased two beautiful and luxurious sweaters from different stores - but both were only half their original price. I found some cozy jammies - with kitties and paw prints on them, of course! - and some comfortable socks for winter. I got some beautiful paper from Michael's at 40% off for some of my next drawing and painting projects, and they had the lovely decorated storage boxes that I tend to 'collect' at a whopping 80% off! It was as if all of my favorite things were on sale! I even found some yummy flavored syrup for my coffee and peppermint cocoa - both which I love to curl up with in the cold weather. All in all it was a splendid trip, and I came home late and exhausted, but very content and happy.
> 
> As I showed Keith and the kitties all of my 'treasures' (I had got them both surprises as well) I felt like Christmas had come early. It was just the break I needed after the brutal schedule that I had been on these past several weeks. I saw many things that got me thinking about future projects and ideas for designs that I want to make. I can't wait to get back to creating.
> 
> I am very grateful for the life I have here. My little place here is filled with some of my favorite things that remind me of my favorite artists:
> 
> My cute prim Halloween kitty from my friend Suzanne Anderson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my lovely autumn characters that were designed by the late Terrye French and sit perched on my soffet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not be elaborate decorating, each piece holds a special memory for me regarding those who created them. I smile each time I look at them.
> 
> So it is back to designing for me today. I hope that what is to come will some day be a wonderful keepsake for many of you. I think that the simple things in life and learning to appreciate them make us the happiest, don't you?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


A day away is a great energy booster. Glad you had a great day out. We see from the news you have already had some snow! We are still very mild here wth mostly sunny days and some showers thrown in for good measure.
Happy Fall!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Away*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Wednesday already. As usual, time is going by faster than I would like. After some much cooler weather over the past weekend, we were reminded that winder is close on our heels. I know that people don't want to think about that, but it is going to arrive whether we think about it or not, so it is best to prepare the best we can for things and do what we can to make those long months pleasant.
> 
> After seeing snow flurries this past Sunday, I realized that very soon it will be time to put my car away for the winter, too. It seems as if I just got it out, and in reality it was only four short months ago that I had it returned to me from the shop and renovation. I would love to keep it longer, but the practical side of me knows that it is best to do the right thing and surrender it early, before they begin salting the streets. I expect I will only have it a few more weeks.
> 
> Over our Thanksgiving dinner last week, my dear friend Cindy and I decided to have a 'girl's day' and go to the city to do some shopping. We only do thing once or twice a year, and it is fun and relaxing to go on our own without having to worry about anything. Most of the leaves are still on the trees here in Nova Scotia and they show the full range of colors; reds, oranges and golds. We are nearing our peak here and soon they will begin to fall in earnest, and the show would be over. Add that to my deadlines being caught up and it was perfect timing to take a day away.
> 
> While I usually arise early, I typically don't venture out right away. I spend my mornings catching up on emails and writing my posts here, and planning my day ahead. But yesterday I was out the door by 7am, and it was still quite dark out. I had nearly forgotten how much I loved the early mornings, and I thoroughly enjoyed the 40 minute or so drive to Cindy's. I had brought my travel cup of coffee and had my favorite music blasting on my sound system, singing as I drove and watched the sun come up. I have always loved driving and this type of 'car therapy' was just what I needed to relax after these past busy weeks. It was one of those 'life is good' days.
> 
> We spent the day heading to Halifax and picking through our favorite stores. There is wonderful shopping in Dartmouth, and that is where we spent most of our time. It was wonderful to have to real purpose or goal other then to just browse and pick through the many shops and stores. Of course we had a beautiful, relaxing lunch/dinner at a little Italian restaurant, with me having Veal Parmesan with Fettuccine and Cindy having Chicken Tetrazzini. It was just the re-fueling we needed to keep us moving for the rest of the day.
> 
> In shopping, I found a wonderful array of fantastic bargains. I purchased two beautiful and luxurious sweaters from different stores - but both were only half their original price. I found some cozy jammies - with kitties and paw prints on them, of course! - and some comfortable socks for winter. I got some beautiful paper from Michael's at 40% off for some of my next drawing and painting projects, and they had the lovely decorated storage boxes that I tend to 'collect' at a whopping 80% off! It was as if all of my favorite things were on sale! I even found some yummy flavored syrup for my coffee and peppermint cocoa - both which I love to curl up with in the cold weather. All in all it was a splendid trip, and I came home late and exhausted, but very content and happy.
> 
> As I showed Keith and the kitties all of my 'treasures' (I had got them both surprises as well) I felt like Christmas had come early. It was just the break I needed after the brutal schedule that I had been on these past several weeks. I saw many things that got me thinking about future projects and ideas for designs that I want to make. I can't wait to get back to creating.
> 
> I am very grateful for the life I have here. My little place here is filled with some of my favorite things that remind me of my favorite artists:
> 
> My cute prim Halloween kitty from my friend Suzanne Anderson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my lovely autumn characters that were designed by the late Terrye French and sit perched on my soffet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not be elaborate decorating, each piece holds a special memory for me regarding those who created them. I smile each time I look at them.
> 
> So it is back to designing for me today. I hope that what is to come will some day be a wonderful keepsake for many of you. I think that the simple things in life and learning to appreciate them make us the happiest, don't you?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


Sometimes we need our batteries recharged just like everything else and it sounds as though you got yours charged up for a while. Can't tell if it is fall or summer here as the leaves are turning but it is supposed to be 80 degrees today but think it is supposed to change shortly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Day Away*
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is Wednesday already. As usual, time is going by faster than I would like. After some much cooler weather over the past weekend, we were reminded that winder is close on our heels. I know that people don't want to think about that, but it is going to arrive whether we think about it or not, so it is best to prepare the best we can for things and do what we can to make those long months pleasant.
> 
> After seeing snow flurries this past Sunday, I realized that very soon it will be time to put my car away for the winter, too. It seems as if I just got it out, and in reality it was only four short months ago that I had it returned to me from the shop and renovation. I would love to keep it longer, but the practical side of me knows that it is best to do the right thing and surrender it early, before they begin salting the streets. I expect I will only have it a few more weeks.
> 
> Over our Thanksgiving dinner last week, my dear friend Cindy and I decided to have a 'girl's day' and go to the city to do some shopping. We only do thing once or twice a year, and it is fun and relaxing to go on our own without having to worry about anything. Most of the leaves are still on the trees here in Nova Scotia and they show the full range of colors; reds, oranges and golds. We are nearing our peak here and soon they will begin to fall in earnest, and the show would be over. Add that to my deadlines being caught up and it was perfect timing to take a day away.
> 
> While I usually arise early, I typically don't venture out right away. I spend my mornings catching up on emails and writing my posts here, and planning my day ahead. But yesterday I was out the door by 7am, and it was still quite dark out. I had nearly forgotten how much I loved the early mornings, and I thoroughly enjoyed the 40 minute or so drive to Cindy's. I had brought my travel cup of coffee and had my favorite music blasting on my sound system, singing as I drove and watched the sun come up. I have always loved driving and this type of 'car therapy' was just what I needed to relax after these past busy weeks. It was one of those 'life is good' days.
> 
> We spent the day heading to Halifax and picking through our favorite stores. There is wonderful shopping in Dartmouth, and that is where we spent most of our time. It was wonderful to have to real purpose or goal other then to just browse and pick through the many shops and stores. Of course we had a beautiful, relaxing lunch/dinner at a little Italian restaurant, with me having Veal Parmesan with Fettuccine and Cindy having Chicken Tetrazzini. It was just the re-fueling we needed to keep us moving for the rest of the day.
> 
> In shopping, I found a wonderful array of fantastic bargains. I purchased two beautiful and luxurious sweaters from different stores - but both were only half their original price. I found some cozy jammies - with kitties and paw prints on them, of course! - and some comfortable socks for winter. I got some beautiful paper from Michael's at 40% off for some of my next drawing and painting projects, and they had the lovely decorated storage boxes that I tend to 'collect' at a whopping 80% off! It was as if all of my favorite things were on sale! I even found some yummy flavored syrup for my coffee and peppermint cocoa - both which I love to curl up with in the cold weather. All in all it was a splendid trip, and I came home late and exhausted, but very content and happy.
> 
> As I showed Keith and the kitties all of my 'treasures' (I had got them both surprises as well) I felt like Christmas had come early. It was just the break I needed after the brutal schedule that I had been on these past several weeks. I saw many things that got me thinking about future projects and ideas for designs that I want to make. I can't wait to get back to creating.
> 
> I am very grateful for the life I have here. My little place here is filled with some of my favorite things that remind me of my favorite artists:
> 
> My cute prim Halloween kitty from my friend Suzanne Anderson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my lovely autumn characters that were designed by the late Terrye French and sit perched on my soffet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it may not be elaborate decorating, each piece holds a special memory for me regarding those who created them. I smile each time I look at them.
> 
> So it is back to designing for me today. I hope that what is to come will some day be a wonderful keepsake for many of you. I think that the simple things in life and learning to appreciate them make us the happiest, don't you?
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you!


I really enjoyed and needed my time away. Yes - we had some flurries but nothing that stuck. But it was a clear reminder of what is to come in the not so distant future.

I hope autumn lasts a little longer at least. :/ Then I will be ready for the snow. But not just yet.

I wish you both a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*To 'Bee' or Not To Be*

It is hard to believe that we are nearing the end of another week. Time seems to be going by so quickly this year. I can't believe we are heading into the last week of October already. Yesterday Keith and I took a nice long walk around nearby Eel lake and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was what one would call a 'typical' autumn day - overcast, cool, breezy and it even drizzled off and on a bit. The road we follow when walking that particular path is surrounded by woods, and the colors of the trees was stunning, with most of them still full of their leaves. It is truly a pleasure to walk when it is like this out and a great way to think things through and plan. I want to take advantage of every minute of these days.

The past couple days I have been in 'organizational' mode. This usually happens when I have some time in between projects. These short breaths of taking inventory, cleaning things up and making sure that everything needed is where it should be are so important to me and instrumental in my own creative process. I know many that don't mind working in a somewhat cluttered environment, but I am not of that line of thinking. I like all of my materials clean, neat and organized so that I can focus my attention on creating and not be distracted by hunting for things. I do have a story for you all about that though . . .

On Wednesday, I had the idea of sorting through my paint brushes and weeding them out. I do this about once a year or so, and I like to replace the worn brushes with new ones that I have purchased. I have a box of 'gently used' brushes that I keep for spares or use when I teach, and I also have a box of brushes that are brand new and unused, which are there to replace the ones that wear out. Last month though, when I began obtaining colored pencil supplies so I could create with pencils, I decided that my brush box that I purchased from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco would also work beautifully to hold my Prismacolor pencils:










So I ordered up another one and in the mean time, took my brushes out of it so I could put my pencils in it now to use them. I put the brushes in a box in a 'safe place' until the new piece arrived.

Long story short - the new box arrived early this week and I wanted to put my 'good' brushes back into their new home. That is what triggered my desire to really sort them out. But I couldn't find the box - the temporary home that I had given them. It was extremely frustrating to spend a couple of hours tearing through everything in search of my good brushes. Not only were most of these brushes in mint condition, but many of them were my more expensive tools - some costing close to $20 each! I had recently cleaned out and organized my supply closets and had gone through and labeled almost every box in them, but I was unable to locate the temporary home for my favorite brushes. Where could they be? Had I mistakenly thrown them out in my organizational frenzy?

After searching several times in the same closet for the brushes, I finally found them. In the closet, there was ONE box without a label. I had thought it was for some supplies that I had intended to use for embroidery. In fact, I was SURE that was what was in it. I was about to give up my search, but in desperation, opened the box 'just to be sure' that what was in it was what I envisioned and lo and behold, there were my best brushes. I was truly relieved, and angry that I spent an entire afternoon looking for what was literally right in front of me all the time. It really emphasized the importance of keeping things neat and tidy and in order. What a waste of my time! (Not to mention the FRUSTRATION!) The older I get, the more important it is for me to LABEL things! Being lazy about it will certainly come back to bite me! Lesson learned!

So yesterday I finished up sorting through my brushes. It is amazing how long I do keep them, as I am pretty good about keeping them clean as I use them. Some of my favorites are over 10 years old. But like most painters, we just never seem to have enough, do we?

I spent the evening finishing up my colored pencil drawing of a bee. This was the first time I have attempted what I will call a 'fine art' drawing using pencils. I created this piece using Fabriano 140 lb hot press paper and Prismacolor pencils. I used the Derwent Inktense pencils and blocks for the honeycomb background. The pencils for the bee itself is multiple layers of colors added on and then blended with odorless turpentine (Mona Lisa brand - it truly is "odorless") The brushing on of the turp allows you to blend the pencils and it rids them of that 'pencil' look. The results look more like ink or paint.

Here is the progression of photos for the project:

I began by creating the honeycomb background using the Inktense pencils and blocks and a honeycomb stencil. Once the Inktense is laid down, it is permanent and will not lift when applying subsequent layers. I began at the head. (Here is my reference photo that I used, too):










I worked my way down to the body and began the wings. At this point I am about 4-5 hours into the drawing:










And here is the 'finished' drawing:










I still may add some shading on the body, as suggested by one from the drawing page. It wouldn't require a lot, but the body is a little 'flat'.

Here it is again with the reference photo:










I am pretty pleased with it for a first effort. What I was thinking of doing is making a hexagon shaped scroll sawn frame that will resemble a honeycomb. That would finish it off nicely. I think the bee itself is about 5-6" big. You can see my hand in the above photo for size relation.

I really like working with the pencils, and I think on some level they may be compatable with some of my woodworking projects. I think that woodworkers may feel more comfortable using them than using paint on wood, and I am going to be experimenting on some applications in the near future.

It is thrilling for me to keep exploring new ways to create. Most of the creative people I know use several types of media in their creative processes. I think that these nearly endless resources offer a huge amount of opportunity to make unique and beautiful things, don't you?

Today I will be drawing some new scroll saw patterns. I also have some ideas for painting as well as needlework designs. There is always something fun and new to explore and I love how the different types of projects overlap.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this bee design. And I hope it inspires you to give something new a try.










Happy Friday to you all and happy weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *To 'Bee' or Not To Be*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are nearing the end of another week. Time seems to be going by so quickly this year. I can't believe we are heading into the last week of October already. Yesterday Keith and I took a nice long walk around nearby Eel lake and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was what one would call a 'typical' autumn day - overcast, cool, breezy and it even drizzled off and on a bit. The road we follow when walking that particular path is surrounded by woods, and the colors of the trees was stunning, with most of them still full of their leaves. It is truly a pleasure to walk when it is like this out and a great way to think things through and plan. I want to take advantage of every minute of these days.
> 
> The past couple days I have been in 'organizational' mode. This usually happens when I have some time in between projects. These short breaths of taking inventory, cleaning things up and making sure that everything needed is where it should be are so important to me and instrumental in my own creative process. I know many that don't mind working in a somewhat cluttered environment, but I am not of that line of thinking. I like all of my materials clean, neat and organized so that I can focus my attention on creating and not be distracted by hunting for things. I do have a story for you all about that though . . .
> 
> On Wednesday, I had the idea of sorting through my paint brushes and weeding them out. I do this about once a year or so, and I like to replace the worn brushes with new ones that I have purchased. I have a box of 'gently used' brushes that I keep for spares or use when I teach, and I also have a box of brushes that are brand new and unused, which are there to replace the ones that wear out. Last month though, when I began obtaining colored pencil supplies so I could create with pencils, I decided that my brush box that I purchased from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco would also work beautifully to hold my Prismacolor pencils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I ordered up another one and in the mean time, took my brushes out of it so I could put my pencils in it now to use them. I put the brushes in a box in a 'safe place' until the new piece arrived.
> 
> Long story short - the new box arrived early this week and I wanted to put my 'good' brushes back into their new home. That is what triggered my desire to really sort them out. But I couldn't find the box - the temporary home that I had given them. It was extremely frustrating to spend a couple of hours tearing through everything in search of my good brushes. Not only were most of these brushes in mint condition, but many of them were my more expensive tools - some costing close to $20 each! I had recently cleaned out and organized my supply closets and had gone through and labeled almost every box in them, but I was unable to locate the temporary home for my favorite brushes. Where could they be? Had I mistakenly thrown them out in my organizational frenzy?
> 
> After searching several times in the same closet for the brushes, I finally found them. In the closet, there was ONE box without a label. I had thought it was for some supplies that I had intended to use for embroidery. In fact, I was SURE that was what was in it. I was about to give up my search, but in desperation, opened the box 'just to be sure' that what was in it was what I envisioned and lo and behold, there were my best brushes. I was truly relieved, and angry that I spent an entire afternoon looking for what was literally right in front of me all the time. It really emphasized the importance of keeping things neat and tidy and in order. What a waste of my time! (Not to mention the FRUSTRATION!) The older I get, the more important it is for me to LABEL things! Being lazy about it will certainly come back to bite me! Lesson learned!
> 
> So yesterday I finished up sorting through my brushes. It is amazing how long I do keep them, as I am pretty good about keeping them clean as I use them. Some of my favorites are over 10 years old. But like most painters, we just never seem to have enough, do we?
> 
> I spent the evening finishing up my colored pencil drawing of a bee. This was the first time I have attempted what I will call a 'fine art' drawing using pencils. I created this piece using Fabriano 140 lb hot press paper and Prismacolor pencils. I used the Derwent Inktense pencils and blocks for the honeycomb background. The pencils for the bee itself is multiple layers of colors added on and then blended with odorless turpentine (Mona Lisa brand - it truly is "odorless") The brushing on of the turp allows you to blend the pencils and it rids them of that 'pencil' look. The results look more like ink or paint.
> 
> Here is the progression of photos for the project:
> 
> I began by creating the honeycomb background using the Inktense pencils and blocks and a honeycomb stencil. Once the Inktense is laid down, it is permanent and will not lift when applying subsequent layers. I began at the head. (Here is my reference photo that I used, too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked my way down to the body and began the wings. At this point I am about 4-5 hours into the drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the 'finished' drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still may add some shading on the body, as suggested by one from the drawing page. It wouldn't require a lot, but the body is a little 'flat'.
> 
> Here it is again with the reference photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty pleased with it for a first effort. What I was thinking of doing is making a hexagon shaped scroll sawn frame that will resemble a honeycomb. That would finish it off nicely. I think the bee itself is about 5-6" big. You can see my hand in the above photo for size relation.
> 
> I really like working with the pencils, and I think on some level they may be compatable with some of my woodworking projects. I think that woodworkers may feel more comfortable using them than using paint on wood, and I am going to be experimenting on some applications in the near future.
> 
> It is thrilling for me to keep exploring new ways to create. Most of the creative people I know use several types of media in their creative processes. I think that these nearly endless resources offer a huge amount of opportunity to make unique and beautiful things, don't you?
> 
> Today I will be drawing some new scroll saw patterns. I also have some ideas for painting as well as needlework designs. There is always something fun and new to explore and I love how the different types of projects overlap.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this bee design. And I hope it inspires you to give something new a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all and happy weekend!


That bee is amazing Sheila! What a beautiful job! You can see every hair and every vein on the wings. Very impressive!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *To 'Bee' or Not To Be*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are nearing the end of another week. Time seems to be going by so quickly this year. I can't believe we are heading into the last week of October already. Yesterday Keith and I took a nice long walk around nearby Eel lake and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was what one would call a 'typical' autumn day - overcast, cool, breezy and it even drizzled off and on a bit. The road we follow when walking that particular path is surrounded by woods, and the colors of the trees was stunning, with most of them still full of their leaves. It is truly a pleasure to walk when it is like this out and a great way to think things through and plan. I want to take advantage of every minute of these days.
> 
> The past couple days I have been in 'organizational' mode. This usually happens when I have some time in between projects. These short breaths of taking inventory, cleaning things up and making sure that everything needed is where it should be are so important to me and instrumental in my own creative process. I know many that don't mind working in a somewhat cluttered environment, but I am not of that line of thinking. I like all of my materials clean, neat and organized so that I can focus my attention on creating and not be distracted by hunting for things. I do have a story for you all about that though . . .
> 
> On Wednesday, I had the idea of sorting through my paint brushes and weeding them out. I do this about once a year or so, and I like to replace the worn brushes with new ones that I have purchased. I have a box of 'gently used' brushes that I keep for spares or use when I teach, and I also have a box of brushes that are brand new and unused, which are there to replace the ones that wear out. Last month though, when I began obtaining colored pencil supplies so I could create with pencils, I decided that my brush box that I purchased from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco would also work beautifully to hold my Prismacolor pencils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I ordered up another one and in the mean time, took my brushes out of it so I could put my pencils in it now to use them. I put the brushes in a box in a 'safe place' until the new piece arrived.
> 
> Long story short - the new box arrived early this week and I wanted to put my 'good' brushes back into their new home. That is what triggered my desire to really sort them out. But I couldn't find the box - the temporary home that I had given them. It was extremely frustrating to spend a couple of hours tearing through everything in search of my good brushes. Not only were most of these brushes in mint condition, but many of them were my more expensive tools - some costing close to $20 each! I had recently cleaned out and organized my supply closets and had gone through and labeled almost every box in them, but I was unable to locate the temporary home for my favorite brushes. Where could they be? Had I mistakenly thrown them out in my organizational frenzy?
> 
> After searching several times in the same closet for the brushes, I finally found them. In the closet, there was ONE box without a label. I had thought it was for some supplies that I had intended to use for embroidery. In fact, I was SURE that was what was in it. I was about to give up my search, but in desperation, opened the box 'just to be sure' that what was in it was what I envisioned and lo and behold, there were my best brushes. I was truly relieved, and angry that I spent an entire afternoon looking for what was literally right in front of me all the time. It really emphasized the importance of keeping things neat and tidy and in order. What a waste of my time! (Not to mention the FRUSTRATION!) The older I get, the more important it is for me to LABEL things! Being lazy about it will certainly come back to bite me! Lesson learned!
> 
> So yesterday I finished up sorting through my brushes. It is amazing how long I do keep them, as I am pretty good about keeping them clean as I use them. Some of my favorites are over 10 years old. But like most painters, we just never seem to have enough, do we?
> 
> I spent the evening finishing up my colored pencil drawing of a bee. This was the first time I have attempted what I will call a 'fine art' drawing using pencils. I created this piece using Fabriano 140 lb hot press paper and Prismacolor pencils. I used the Derwent Inktense pencils and blocks for the honeycomb background. The pencils for the bee itself is multiple layers of colors added on and then blended with odorless turpentine (Mona Lisa brand - it truly is "odorless") The brushing on of the turp allows you to blend the pencils and it rids them of that 'pencil' look. The results look more like ink or paint.
> 
> Here is the progression of photos for the project:
> 
> I began by creating the honeycomb background using the Inktense pencils and blocks and a honeycomb stencil. Once the Inktense is laid down, it is permanent and will not lift when applying subsequent layers. I began at the head. (Here is my reference photo that I used, too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked my way down to the body and began the wings. At this point I am about 4-5 hours into the drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the 'finished' drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still may add some shading on the body, as suggested by one from the drawing page. It wouldn't require a lot, but the body is a little 'flat'.
> 
> Here it is again with the reference photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty pleased with it for a first effort. What I was thinking of doing is making a hexagon shaped scroll sawn frame that will resemble a honeycomb. That would finish it off nicely. I think the bee itself is about 5-6" big. You can see my hand in the above photo for size relation.
> 
> I really like working with the pencils, and I think on some level they may be compatable with some of my woodworking projects. I think that woodworkers may feel more comfortable using them than using paint on wood, and I am going to be experimenting on some applications in the near future.
> 
> It is thrilling for me to keep exploring new ways to create. Most of the creative people I know use several types of media in their creative processes. I think that these nearly endless resources offer a huge amount of opportunity to make unique and beautiful things, don't you?
> 
> Today I will be drawing some new scroll saw patterns. I also have some ideas for painting as well as needlework designs. There is always something fun and new to explore and I love how the different types of projects overlap.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this bee design. And I hope it inspires you to give something new a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all and happy weekend!


Thank you, Anna. I was happy with it for a first try. I am going to slowly explore this avenue more and also see how some of my pencils will translate to coloring wood. I think that will be cool for the woodworkers who don't like painting.

I wish you a wonderful weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Ventures*

One of the most exciting part of being a designer is the vast array of possibilities that are available. Those of you who follow me know that I am quite diversified in the types of designing I do. Not only do I love designing scroll saw and woodworking patterns, but I also enjoy designing instructions for painting and drawing. In addition, I am looking into the future and considering designing some soft sculpture and needlework patterns as well. The possibilities are truly endless.

Over the past couple of years, you have all watched me dapple with different techniques and media. It seems the longer I am a designer, the more I think that the key to being self-sufficient and successful is to explore these many different types of creativity and not limit myself to just one venue. Not only does this expand ones followers, but it also helps me to stay fresh and excited about everything that I do. I feel that there is little chance of me 'burning out' when I am always learning to work with new techniques and materials. There is no way that I can get into a rut like this, as each time I move to something new, my excitement and enthusiasm is renewed. What a great way to make a living.

I think that the biggest issue I have is not wondering what I am going to do, but wondering which avenue to follow next. Lately it seems that I will need several lifetimes to fit all the new designing work in that is in my head. And those designs multiply just about every day. No sooner do I complete one design than I think of three more. I am certain that is why I am so eager to get out of bed each morning and begin each day.

Last year when the paper magazines folded, many people were devastated. While I agree that it did have a huge impact on several industries, I can't say that I didn't see it coming, and I am pleased that for the most part I was prepared.

Times change. And while many of us find comfort in the familiarity of 'routine', in order to grow and expand our knowledge base I fell it is necessary not only to accept change, but to embrace it. For how can we advance when we are stagnant in our way of thinking and doing things?

Change doesn't come easy for many. We feel a sense of safety in doing things a certain way. We know what to expect and we know we can count on things unfolding a certain way. It is to some, far less stressful.

But to others, the excitement of exploring uncharted territory and changing up the routine is something that makes one thrive. These are the innovators - the leaders if you will. These are the ones that not only adapt well to change, but look forward to it and make the most of it.

After the print magazines went out of business, several new digital issues have popped up, both in the scrolling world and the painting world. It has been just over a year now since All American closed their doors, and while I was very unhappy to see it happen, I am pretty impressed with the new digital magazines available. I have tried to embrace this form of designing and I am very happy to say that the longer I am involved with these publications, the more I like them - both as a contributor as well as a consumer.

Gone forever are the 'late' or missing issues that many of us (especially those of us in Canada) had to deal with. While there may have been a couple of hiccups when the e-magazines began, within a couple of issues they seem to be all ironed out. Everything arrives in my email box on time, without delay. If there is a delay or problem, it is rectified nearly instantly.

The quality of the issues is better as well. I find that there are far more photographs and better written instructions. I tribute this in large part to the fact that 'cyber-space' has no limits. An e-mag doesn't cost more to print additional pages or photos. Whether the pattern is five pages or twenty five, it is not of consequence.

Another big plus is that there is little delay from the time I design an item to the time it is published and available. Gone are the six plus months waiting time from when the idea was developed until it was published. As a designer I am much happier to see this time frame shortened, as I feel more of an 'instant gratification' than waiting all of those months to see my hard work enjoyed (AND receive payment for it!)

These are all very positive changes.

Last month I was invited to participate in a series of collaboration E-books of ornaments for the Decorative Painting world. I quickly jumped at the chance for this and worked the project into my calendar. That was sometime in September, and here only a few weeks later, I am able to see the fruits of my labor. My first E-book has been published and is now available!

I want to thank Sharon Chinn of The Decorative Painting Store for organizing this project. Sharon called in many great designers and between us we produced five wonderful ornament pattern books in just about a month. My book - Jolly & Joyful - contains the three cute Winter Mice Snow Globe Ornaments that I showed here on the blog a couple of weeks ago:










I was lucky enough to be teamed with Sharon Cook, Cheryl Jones, and Susan Kelley for our book. Each of us contributed three ornaments. You can get our book here:

The Decorative Painting Store - Jolly & Joyful

I hope you also check out the other books on the Designer Sampler Series page, as well as all the other patterns that the Decorative Painting Store has to offer. There are projects for all levels. I am very proud and happy to have been involved with this project and I hope there will be many more like this to follow.

As for my woodworkers, I spent my weekend drawing up three new scroll saw patterns that I will be releasing later this week. It seems like it has been a long while since I created new scroll saw patterns, and I am really excited about these. I think they will be something nice for the upcoming holiday season. Here is a quick peek at one of them:










Yes - that is kind of mean of me because it tells you little as to what it was. You will just have to come back and see tomorrow. 

I plan on spending the day today cutting. I am looking forward to that. It will be great to see these come together and fun to see everything fall into place.

Today is a beautiful, sunny autumn day. This weekend was great as well. Just perfect and 'typical' autumn weather with the hardwood tress full of color. We made time to walk this weekend, and I made some yummy pumpkin bars as well. All in all, it was pretty close to perfect.

Have a wonderful week! Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ventures*
> 
> One of the most exciting part of being a designer is the vast array of possibilities that are available. Those of you who follow me know that I am quite diversified in the types of designing I do. Not only do I love designing scroll saw and woodworking patterns, but I also enjoy designing instructions for painting and drawing. In addition, I am looking into the future and considering designing some soft sculpture and needlework patterns as well. The possibilities are truly endless.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, you have all watched me dapple with different techniques and media. It seems the longer I am a designer, the more I think that the key to being self-sufficient and successful is to explore these many different types of creativity and not limit myself to just one venue. Not only does this expand ones followers, but it also helps me to stay fresh and excited about everything that I do. I feel that there is little chance of me 'burning out' when I am always learning to work with new techniques and materials. There is no way that I can get into a rut like this, as each time I move to something new, my excitement and enthusiasm is renewed. What a great way to make a living.
> 
> I think that the biggest issue I have is not wondering what I am going to do, but wondering which avenue to follow next. Lately it seems that I will need several lifetimes to fit all the new designing work in that is in my head. And those designs multiply just about every day. No sooner do I complete one design than I think of three more. I am certain that is why I am so eager to get out of bed each morning and begin each day.
> 
> Last year when the paper magazines folded, many people were devastated. While I agree that it did have a huge impact on several industries, I can't say that I didn't see it coming, and I am pleased that for the most part I was prepared.
> 
> Times change. And while many of us find comfort in the familiarity of 'routine', in order to grow and expand our knowledge base I fell it is necessary not only to accept change, but to embrace it. For how can we advance when we are stagnant in our way of thinking and doing things?
> 
> Change doesn't come easy for many. We feel a sense of safety in doing things a certain way. We know what to expect and we know we can count on things unfolding a certain way. It is to some, far less stressful.
> 
> But to others, the excitement of exploring uncharted territory and changing up the routine is something that makes one thrive. These are the innovators - the leaders if you will. These are the ones that not only adapt well to change, but look forward to it and make the most of it.
> 
> After the print magazines went out of business, several new digital issues have popped up, both in the scrolling world and the painting world. It has been just over a year now since All American closed their doors, and while I was very unhappy to see it happen, I am pretty impressed with the new digital magazines available. I have tried to embrace this form of designing and I am very happy to say that the longer I am involved with these publications, the more I like them - both as a contributor as well as a consumer.
> 
> Gone forever are the 'late' or missing issues that many of us (especially those of us in Canada) had to deal with. While there may have been a couple of hiccups when the e-magazines began, within a couple of issues they seem to be all ironed out. Everything arrives in my email box on time, without delay. If there is a delay or problem, it is rectified nearly instantly.
> 
> The quality of the issues is better as well. I find that there are far more photographs and better written instructions. I tribute this in large part to the fact that 'cyber-space' has no limits. An e-mag doesn't cost more to print additional pages or photos. Whether the pattern is five pages or twenty five, it is not of consequence.
> 
> Another big plus is that there is little delay from the time I design an item to the time it is published and available. Gone are the six plus months waiting time from when the idea was developed until it was published. As a designer I am much happier to see this time frame shortened, as I feel more of an 'instant gratification' than waiting all of those months to see my hard work enjoyed (AND receive payment for it!)
> 
> These are all very positive changes.
> 
> Last month I was invited to participate in a series of collaboration E-books of ornaments for the Decorative Painting world. I quickly jumped at the chance for this and worked the project into my calendar. That was sometime in September, and here only a few weeks later, I am able to see the fruits of my labor. My first E-book has been published and is now available!
> 
> I want to thank Sharon Chinn of The Decorative Painting Store for organizing this project. Sharon called in many great designers and between us we produced five wonderful ornament pattern books in just about a month. My book - Jolly & Joyful - contains the three cute Winter Mice Snow Globe Ornaments that I showed here on the blog a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to be teamed with Sharon Cook, Cheryl Jones, and Susan Kelley for our book. Each of us contributed three ornaments. You can get our book here:
> 
> The Decorative Painting Store - Jolly & Joyful
> 
> I hope you also check out the other books on the Designer Sampler Series page, as well as all the other patterns that the Decorative Painting Store has to offer. There are projects for all levels. I am very proud and happy to have been involved with this project and I hope there will be many more like this to follow.
> 
> As for my woodworkers, I spent my weekend drawing up three new scroll saw patterns that I will be releasing later this week. It seems like it has been a long while since I created new scroll saw patterns, and I am really excited about these. I think they will be something nice for the upcoming holiday season. Here is a quick peek at one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that is kind of mean of me because it tells you little as to what it was. You will just have to come back and see tomorrow.
> 
> I plan on spending the day today cutting. I am looking forward to that. It will be great to see these come together and fun to see everything fall into place.
> 
> Today is a beautiful, sunny autumn day. This weekend was great as well. Just perfect and 'typical' autumn weather with the hardwood tress full of color. We made time to walk this weekend, and I made some yummy pumpkin bars as well. All in all, it was pretty close to perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful week! Happy Monday to you all!


That's a great Christmas ornament book. It would be nice to have it as an e-book option as well as the printed book. I'm big on e-books when you don't have the storage space for books and you can have the e-books for ever. 
I look forward to following your expansion into many creative medias.  Even though the weather is mild here I've closed my workshop for the winter and am working inside on a new venture - quilting. A very interesting learning curve. The sky's the limit when it comes to expanding creativity. Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Ventures*
> 
> One of the most exciting part of being a designer is the vast array of possibilities that are available. Those of you who follow me know that I am quite diversified in the types of designing I do. Not only do I love designing scroll saw and woodworking patterns, but I also enjoy designing instructions for painting and drawing. In addition, I am looking into the future and considering designing some soft sculpture and needlework patterns as well. The possibilities are truly endless.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, you have all watched me dapple with different techniques and media. It seems the longer I am a designer, the more I think that the key to being self-sufficient and successful is to explore these many different types of creativity and not limit myself to just one venue. Not only does this expand ones followers, but it also helps me to stay fresh and excited about everything that I do. I feel that there is little chance of me 'burning out' when I am always learning to work with new techniques and materials. There is no way that I can get into a rut like this, as each time I move to something new, my excitement and enthusiasm is renewed. What a great way to make a living.
> 
> I think that the biggest issue I have is not wondering what I am going to do, but wondering which avenue to follow next. Lately it seems that I will need several lifetimes to fit all the new designing work in that is in my head. And those designs multiply just about every day. No sooner do I complete one design than I think of three more. I am certain that is why I am so eager to get out of bed each morning and begin each day.
> 
> Last year when the paper magazines folded, many people were devastated. While I agree that it did have a huge impact on several industries, I can't say that I didn't see it coming, and I am pleased that for the most part I was prepared.
> 
> Times change. And while many of us find comfort in the familiarity of 'routine', in order to grow and expand our knowledge base I fell it is necessary not only to accept change, but to embrace it. For how can we advance when we are stagnant in our way of thinking and doing things?
> 
> Change doesn't come easy for many. We feel a sense of safety in doing things a certain way. We know what to expect and we know we can count on things unfolding a certain way. It is to some, far less stressful.
> 
> But to others, the excitement of exploring uncharted territory and changing up the routine is something that makes one thrive. These are the innovators - the leaders if you will. These are the ones that not only adapt well to change, but look forward to it and make the most of it.
> 
> After the print magazines went out of business, several new digital issues have popped up, both in the scrolling world and the painting world. It has been just over a year now since All American closed their doors, and while I was very unhappy to see it happen, I am pretty impressed with the new digital magazines available. I have tried to embrace this form of designing and I am very happy to say that the longer I am involved with these publications, the more I like them - both as a contributor as well as a consumer.
> 
> Gone forever are the 'late' or missing issues that many of us (especially those of us in Canada) had to deal with. While there may have been a couple of hiccups when the e-magazines began, within a couple of issues they seem to be all ironed out. Everything arrives in my email box on time, without delay. If there is a delay or problem, it is rectified nearly instantly.
> 
> The quality of the issues is better as well. I find that there are far more photographs and better written instructions. I tribute this in large part to the fact that 'cyber-space' has no limits. An e-mag doesn't cost more to print additional pages or photos. Whether the pattern is five pages or twenty five, it is not of consequence.
> 
> Another big plus is that there is little delay from the time I design an item to the time it is published and available. Gone are the six plus months waiting time from when the idea was developed until it was published. As a designer I am much happier to see this time frame shortened, as I feel more of an 'instant gratification' than waiting all of those months to see my hard work enjoyed (AND receive payment for it!)
> 
> These are all very positive changes.
> 
> Last month I was invited to participate in a series of collaboration E-books of ornaments for the Decorative Painting world. I quickly jumped at the chance for this and worked the project into my calendar. That was sometime in September, and here only a few weeks later, I am able to see the fruits of my labor. My first E-book has been published and is now available!
> 
> I want to thank Sharon Chinn of The Decorative Painting Store for organizing this project. Sharon called in many great designers and between us we produced five wonderful ornament pattern books in just about a month. My book - Jolly & Joyful - contains the three cute Winter Mice Snow Globe Ornaments that I showed here on the blog a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to be teamed with Sharon Cook, Cheryl Jones, and Susan Kelley for our book. Each of us contributed three ornaments. You can get our book here:
> 
> The Decorative Painting Store - Jolly & Joyful
> 
> I hope you also check out the other books on the Designer Sampler Series page, as well as all the other patterns that the Decorative Painting Store has to offer. There are projects for all levels. I am very proud and happy to have been involved with this project and I hope there will be many more like this to follow.
> 
> As for my woodworkers, I spent my weekend drawing up three new scroll saw patterns that I will be releasing later this week. It seems like it has been a long while since I created new scroll saw patterns, and I am really excited about these. I think they will be something nice for the upcoming holiday season. Here is a quick peek at one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that is kind of mean of me because it tells you little as to what it was. You will just have to come back and see tomorrow.
> 
> I plan on spending the day today cutting. I am looking forward to that. It will be great to see these come together and fun to see everything fall into place.
> 
> Today is a beautiful, sunny autumn day. This weekend was great as well. Just perfect and 'typical' autumn weather with the hardwood tress full of color. We made time to walk this weekend, and I made some yummy pumpkin bars as well. All in all, it was pretty close to perfect.
> 
> Have a wonderful week! Happy Monday to you all!


Ooh! I can't wait to hear what you are up to, Anna. I love seeing your crafts and how you overlap many techniques. Thank you as always for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

* If the Garbage Looks This Good . . . Think How Nice the Project Will Be*

I am happy to say that I had a tremendously productive day yesterday. It was one of those days when everything just went like it was supposed to go. Perhaps it is in part because of my early start (I got up my 'normal time' for the first time in a couple of weeks - I have a slight cold) and I was able to get a jump start on my day and accomplish a great deal. I am hoping that many more days like that will follow.

The main thing that I accomplished yesterday was cutting out my three projects. It was one of those rare times when Keith and I both had cutting to do, so we enlisted our DeWalt saw into service. We looked like quite the pair, I am sure, with Keith and I both wearing our headphones and listening to our favorite things while cutting. I love listening to upbeat music when working on the scroll saw. It is uplifting and makes things even more enjoyable. Before long, I knew I was in the "zone".

After my main cutting was done, I needed to do my final detail work. Keith had an appointment, so I switched to the Excalibur saw. While I still don't mine the DeWalt for cutting some of the larger pieces, (it's slight front to back motion of the blade helps much of the cutting go quickly) I still feel that the Excalibur is a better saw for the fine detail. It's precision can't be beat and makes cutting things out pure pleasure.

I spent the next couple of hours nearly finishing up my three projects. I still have about half an hour to an hour to go today, but for the most part, I am done. It was getting late and my eyes were getting tired and I felt that there was no need to push things when I didn't have to do so. (Especially the most delicate parts!) So I will probably finish things up today.

As I was cleaning up the area around the saw, I found some interesting 'garbage'. It is rare that when I cut, the pieces come out in tact. Believe me - it is not a goal to have them do so. There are are other things to worry about when cutting that are far more important. But come out in tact they did, and I thought they looked pretty cool.










(Ok - there is some blatant 'product placement' there. I wanted to give credit where credit was due! I love my Excalibur saw!)

If the 'garbage' looks this nice, I hope the project can look even better. You will have to wait until tomorrow to see though . . . (Yes - I am MEAN!)

In the mean time, Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site yesterday. His SLDK620 - It Must Be Autumn Self-Framing plaque is just in time for you to celebrate this beautiful season:










. . . and there is more to come from this series as well . . .

Today I will be working on finishing up my three new projects. I should have some nice photos of them by tomorrow. It is a beautiful day again today and while it is very cool out, it is sunny and pretty.

I hope you all have a great day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> * If the Garbage Looks This Good . . . Think How Nice the Project Will Be*
> 
> I am happy to say that I had a tremendously productive day yesterday. It was one of those days when everything just went like it was supposed to go. Perhaps it is in part because of my early start (I got up my 'normal time' for the first time in a couple of weeks - I have a slight cold) and I was able to get a jump start on my day and accomplish a great deal. I am hoping that many more days like that will follow.
> 
> The main thing that I accomplished yesterday was cutting out my three projects. It was one of those rare times when Keith and I both had cutting to do, so we enlisted our DeWalt saw into service. We looked like quite the pair, I am sure, with Keith and I both wearing our headphones and listening to our favorite things while cutting. I love listening to upbeat music when working on the scroll saw. It is uplifting and makes things even more enjoyable. Before long, I knew I was in the "zone".
> 
> After my main cutting was done, I needed to do my final detail work. Keith had an appointment, so I switched to the Excalibur saw. While I still don't mine the DeWalt for cutting some of the larger pieces, (it's slight front to back motion of the blade helps much of the cutting go quickly) I still feel that the Excalibur is a better saw for the fine detail. It's precision can't be beat and makes cutting things out pure pleasure.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours nearly finishing up my three projects. I still have about half an hour to an hour to go today, but for the most part, I am done. It was getting late and my eyes were getting tired and I felt that there was no need to push things when I didn't have to do so. (Especially the most delicate parts!) So I will probably finish things up today.
> 
> As I was cleaning up the area around the saw, I found some interesting 'garbage'. It is rare that when I cut, the pieces come out in tact. Believe me - it is not a goal to have them do so. There are are other things to worry about when cutting that are far more important. But come out in tact they did, and I thought they looked pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok - there is some blatant 'product placement' there. I wanted to give credit where credit was due! I love my Excalibur saw!)
> 
> If the 'garbage' looks this nice, I hope the project can look even better. You will have to wait until tomorrow to see though . . . (Yes - I am MEAN!)
> 
> In the mean time, Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site yesterday. His SLDK620 - It Must Be Autumn Self-Framing plaque is just in time for you to celebrate this beautiful season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and there is more to come from this series as well . . .
> 
> Today I will be working on finishing up my three new projects. I should have some nice photos of them by tomorrow. It is a beautiful day again today and while it is very cool out, it is sunny and pretty.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


hmmmmm…..... those "garbage" pieces would make very decorative overlays for something! Lookin forward to seeing what they came out of 
Keith's plaque looks great.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * If the Garbage Looks This Good . . . Think How Nice the Project Will Be*
> 
> I am happy to say that I had a tremendously productive day yesterday. It was one of those days when everything just went like it was supposed to go. Perhaps it is in part because of my early start (I got up my 'normal time' for the first time in a couple of weeks - I have a slight cold) and I was able to get a jump start on my day and accomplish a great deal. I am hoping that many more days like that will follow.
> 
> The main thing that I accomplished yesterday was cutting out my three projects. It was one of those rare times when Keith and I both had cutting to do, so we enlisted our DeWalt saw into service. We looked like quite the pair, I am sure, with Keith and I both wearing our headphones and listening to our favorite things while cutting. I love listening to upbeat music when working on the scroll saw. It is uplifting and makes things even more enjoyable. Before long, I knew I was in the "zone".
> 
> After my main cutting was done, I needed to do my final detail work. Keith had an appointment, so I switched to the Excalibur saw. While I still don't mine the DeWalt for cutting some of the larger pieces, (it's slight front to back motion of the blade helps much of the cutting go quickly) I still feel that the Excalibur is a better saw for the fine detail. It's precision can't be beat and makes cutting things out pure pleasure.
> 
> I spent the next couple of hours nearly finishing up my three projects. I still have about half an hour to an hour to go today, but for the most part, I am done. It was getting late and my eyes were getting tired and I felt that there was no need to push things when I didn't have to do so. (Especially the most delicate parts!) So I will probably finish things up today.
> 
> As I was cleaning up the area around the saw, I found some interesting 'garbage'. It is rare that when I cut, the pieces come out in tact. Believe me - it is not a goal to have them do so. There are are other things to worry about when cutting that are far more important. But come out in tact they did, and I thought they looked pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok - there is some blatant 'product placement' there. I wanted to give credit where credit was due! I love my Excalibur saw!)
> 
> If the 'garbage' looks this nice, I hope the project can look even better. You will have to wait until tomorrow to see though . . . (Yes - I am MEAN!)
> 
> In the mean time, Keith added another beautiful pattern to our site yesterday. His SLDK620 - It Must Be Autumn Self-Framing plaque is just in time for you to celebrate this beautiful season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and there is more to come from this series as well . . .
> 
> Today I will be working on finishing up my three new projects. I should have some nice photos of them by tomorrow. It is a beautiful day again today and while it is very cool out, it is sunny and pretty.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


You aren't the first one that said that, Anna!  However, they have little holes where I drilled the entry holes. It would be easier to make them from scratch. I am just amazed they stayed together. It is all fun though!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Online Learning*

When I think back to when I began painting and scroll sawing, I remember how different things were back then. I started both in the mid-90's and there was very little available online. I remember when we purchased our first home computer and I was thrilled at the thought of being able to type on it. My biggest excitement was that I would have a way to find and organize things like recipes and photos, as it was a time when my kids were young and my own little family was a focus. I never could have imagined how things would evolve.

As things changed and the internet grew, we are all able to reach farther out to the endless possibilities that are offered to us every day. From the early days of making friends from all over the country through chat rooms (I am still friends with many who I 'met' in woodworking rooms back in the 90's) to our online communities that we frequent today (such as Facebook) it has helps us reconnect with old friends, connect and meet new friends, and learn new skills that would have never been possible otherwise. When you think about it, it is truly amazing.

As you all come to read my posts here and watch me explore so many new types of creating, just think of how much of that learning that I do is from online sources. Think of your own learning journey as well. While some of you may have access to classes and lessons in person, I find that the vast majority of those that I know depend on online learning to further their knowledge. While some may give the internet a bad rap, one can't deny the positive aspects of learning that it can bring to our lives.

Several weeks back, I received my newsletter from Mary Kingslan Gibilsco. Mary has been a positive influence on my painting skills for just about as long as I remember. I have followed her through her painting books, magazine articles, and now online. I am happy to say that we have even become 'friends' on facebook and I feel that I have met one of my idols whom I have admired for many years. One thing that I like about Mary is that when she teaches, she teaches core values. She doesn't just teach 'a project'. She teaches the methods and processes and the theory that goes along with the projects so that as a student, we can apply it to our other art projects. To me, this is the most valuable kind of lesson, for it builds our knowledge base and makes us better artists in our own rites.

In the newsletter that I received, I noticed that Mary was offering a free Amazon Fire 7" Tablet for those who subscribe to her Online Video Learning course. What an incredible and generous value that is!

As many of you may remember, I don't own a portable phone. Since I am close to home all the time, I find that my Vonage line is adequate here at home and I don't want the extra expense or bother of having one at this point in my life. I know I am a 'dinosaur' as far as this is concerned, but I am going to hold out as long as I can. I would rather spend my money on online lessons or art supplies at this point.

But having a tablet like this is a wonderful option for me. Until now, I have had to sit at my computer and try to paint along or mix colors while sitting on my couch, where I am able to access my screen. Being able to sit at a table where I can actually work is definitely a step up for me. I have been subscribing to Mary's online course for years anyway, so I was happy to extend my experience.

My tablet arrived last week. I must say, I am a total novice as far as things like this are concerned. While I am rather competent on the computer, I had to fumble around quite a bit to get my footing on the tablet. But after a little while, I am feeling more comfortable on it and I am able to access my videos on it, which is the main reason I wanted it. The picture and sound are really nice:










I even got a snazzy little case for it that folds over to make an easel:










I read up on it and it is supposed to have really nice battery life. Some people said they didn't like the sound, but I find it to be great. It is clear and certainly goes loud enough for me to hear what is going on. Needless to say, I am thrilled.

I hope that my painting followers that are looking to learn will consider taking Mary's course. There are many different levels of subscribing and I think that if you try one of the shorter periods, you will certainly want to up your membership. (Wouldn't that make a wonderful Christmas present for those of you who have family members who are wondering what to get you??) I started by trying it out for a month and then I took the full subscription. Whether I paint the exact projects or not, I find that I like to watch the videos just to see the techniques and theory that Mary is teaching. I can certainly say that Mary's course has helped me improve my painting skills a great deal. You can access the Online Video Course choices by clicking on this link: Online Video Learning

I truly hope you consider it. Mary is one of the best teachers I have seen. Not only will this be great for painting, but for watching my embroidery videos as well. I am really thrilled and grateful to Mary for this generous offer.

On other fronts, I just about finished my three new projects yesterday. Today I will be doing more assembly and then taking the final photos of them and writing the packet. We are (hopefully) going to update our site tomorrow (Thursday) and send out a newsletter as well.

Here is a quick photo of ONE of the new patterns:










It is a Christmas Tree trinket box with two matching ornaments. There is an overlay pattern on the top of the box and one of the ornaments will have the date on it (ALL numbers are included in the pattern, so you can change the date from year to year) and also a plain ornament.

Those of you who know me will figure that I will probably embellish these pieces with some interesting 'sparkle' or rhinestones.  I just can't leave them be! But they look rather handsome right now on their own, don't they?

I am late today in my posting because I am still fighting this little cold. But I am beginning to feel better and hopefully I will be 100% soon.

I promise to have more photos tomorrow of the other two patterns.

Have a wonderful and creative day! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Scrolling Patterns*

My goodness the mornings go fast! It is hard to believe that I have already been up a couple of hours. I love my mornings, as many of you already know, because it seems that I am able to accomplish so much in those first few quiet hours of the day.

Yesterday was a really productive day. It was one of those (rare) times when everything went 'as it should' and I was able to tick off just about everything that I had on my list - and then some. I filled orders, did errands, helped customers and I even assembled and photographed my new trinket box projects. At the end of the day I was even able to sit back for an hour and relax before going to bed. It doesn't happen often, but I will take it.

Today I am going to be finishing up writing the instructions for the three new projects that I have created and I will also write and send out the newsletter to our customers announcing our site update. If you don't get our newsletter, you can join our Mailing List (click the link). It is a great way to catch up on all of our new things that you may have missed. As always, we never share your information with anyone or SPAM you.

I'll be quick today and show you the three new pattern sets that I am just finishing up. I really like how they came out and I think they will be pretty popular. (I hope so, anyway)

I decided to make some more smaller trinket boxes (about 6" in diameter or so) with matching ornaments that will fit into the box. Each pattern will have two versions of the ornaments - one with the date and one without. This way those of you who like to add the dates on your gifts or keepsakes will be able to do so nicely. I am including all the numbers in the pattern so that the date can be changed from year to year. The boxes are a nice size for giving candy, gift cards or just about anything small. They are really easy to make and can be done in varying wood species and thicknesses so you can use up those smaller pieces of wood that you have laying around your shop.

For now, I created three new designs that will all be sold separately:

A tree (SLD516 Overlay Layered Christmas Box - Tree) (The link will work a little later when the product is available)










A Poinsettia (SLD517 Layered Christmas Box - Poinsettia)










. . . and a Bell (SLD518 Christmas Overlay Layered Box - Bell)










I am also going to be offering them at a special set price for all three, so if you are thinking of getting all of them, wait until your newsletter arrives to get the link for them.

I also wanted to show Keith's new pattern today as well:










This beautiful plaque is SLDK621 - Self-Framing "Cozy Winter Nights". It is a great addition to his series of these types of plaques and will be wonderful both during the holiday season as well as after all the holiday decorations are put away. I always feel that time of year is so bleak after the holiday season is over, so I love decorating during those cold winter months.

I have some 'surprises' for my painting followers as well, but you will have to come back tomorrow for that. I try to do a little something for everyone for each update, and I think you will find you will like this little perk that I will have.

Well, that is all for today. Watch for your newsletter later on if you subscribe and also watch for my patterns to be added to the site. I think I will have Keith put 'pre-order' pages on the site so you can get your order in to be emailed out later today or mailed out tomorrow. No one seems to mind that.

It is pouring out right now and very windy. But I am warm and cozy here with the kitties snuggled up with me. It is a perfect day to stay in and write.

I hope you have a great day as well. Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrolling Patterns*
> 
> My goodness the mornings go fast! It is hard to believe that I have already been up a couple of hours. I love my mornings, as many of you already know, because it seems that I am able to accomplish so much in those first few quiet hours of the day.
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. It was one of those (rare) times when everything went 'as it should' and I was able to tick off just about everything that I had on my list - and then some. I filled orders, did errands, helped customers and I even assembled and photographed my new trinket box projects. At the end of the day I was even able to sit back for an hour and relax before going to bed. It doesn't happen often, but I will take it.
> 
> Today I am going to be finishing up writing the instructions for the three new projects that I have created and I will also write and send out the newsletter to our customers announcing our site update. If you don't get our newsletter, you can join our Mailing List (click the link). It is a great way to catch up on all of our new things that you may have missed. As always, we never share your information with anyone or SPAM you.
> 
> I'll be quick today and show you the three new pattern sets that I am just finishing up. I really like how they came out and I think they will be pretty popular. (I hope so, anyway)
> 
> I decided to make some more smaller trinket boxes (about 6" in diameter or so) with matching ornaments that will fit into the box. Each pattern will have two versions of the ornaments - one with the date and one without. This way those of you who like to add the dates on your gifts or keepsakes will be able to do so nicely. I am including all the numbers in the pattern so that the date can be changed from year to year. The boxes are a nice size for giving candy, gift cards or just about anything small. They are really easy to make and can be done in varying wood species and thicknesses so you can use up those smaller pieces of wood that you have laying around your shop.
> 
> For now, I created three new designs that will all be sold separately:
> 
> A tree (SLD516 Overlay Layered Christmas Box - Tree) (The link will work a little later when the product is available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Poinsettia (SLD517 Layered Christmas Box - Poinsettia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a Bell (SLD518 Christmas Overlay Layered Box - Bell)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be offering them at a special set price for all three, so if you are thinking of getting all of them, wait until your newsletter arrives to get the link for them.
> 
> I also wanted to show Keith's new pattern today as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful plaque is SLDK621 - Self-Framing "Cozy Winter Nights". It is a great addition to his series of these types of plaques and will be wonderful both during the holiday season as well as after all the holiday decorations are put away. I always feel that time of year is so bleak after the holiday season is over, so I love decorating during those cold winter months.
> 
> I have some 'surprises' for my painting followers as well, but you will have to come back tomorrow for that. I try to do a little something for everyone for each update, and I think you will find you will like this little perk that I will have.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. Watch for your newsletter later on if you subscribe and also watch for my patterns to be added to the site. I think I will have Keith put 'pre-order' pages on the site so you can get your order in to be emailed out later today or mailed out tomorrow. No one seems to mind that.
> 
> It is pouring out right now and very windy. But I am warm and cozy here with the kitties snuggled up with me. It is a perfect day to stay in and write.
> 
> I hope you have a great day as well. Happy Thursday to you!


Those trinket boxes look awesome Sheila. These would be the perfect house warming gift I need to make - hmmmmm, can I fit that in before the beginning of December??? Where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Scrolling Patterns*
> 
> My goodness the mornings go fast! It is hard to believe that I have already been up a couple of hours. I love my mornings, as many of you already know, because it seems that I am able to accomplish so much in those first few quiet hours of the day.
> 
> Yesterday was a really productive day. It was one of those (rare) times when everything went 'as it should' and I was able to tick off just about everything that I had on my list - and then some. I filled orders, did errands, helped customers and I even assembled and photographed my new trinket box projects. At the end of the day I was even able to sit back for an hour and relax before going to bed. It doesn't happen often, but I will take it.
> 
> Today I am going to be finishing up writing the instructions for the three new projects that I have created and I will also write and send out the newsletter to our customers announcing our site update. If you don't get our newsletter, you can join our Mailing List (click the link). It is a great way to catch up on all of our new things that you may have missed. As always, we never share your information with anyone or SPAM you.
> 
> I'll be quick today and show you the three new pattern sets that I am just finishing up. I really like how they came out and I think they will be pretty popular. (I hope so, anyway)
> 
> I decided to make some more smaller trinket boxes (about 6" in diameter or so) with matching ornaments that will fit into the box. Each pattern will have two versions of the ornaments - one with the date and one without. This way those of you who like to add the dates on your gifts or keepsakes will be able to do so nicely. I am including all the numbers in the pattern so that the date can be changed from year to year. The boxes are a nice size for giving candy, gift cards or just about anything small. They are really easy to make and can be done in varying wood species and thicknesses so you can use up those smaller pieces of wood that you have laying around your shop.
> 
> For now, I created three new designs that will all be sold separately:
> 
> A tree (SLD516 Overlay Layered Christmas Box - Tree) (The link will work a little later when the product is available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Poinsettia (SLD517 Layered Christmas Box - Poinsettia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a Bell (SLD518 Christmas Overlay Layered Box - Bell)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to be offering them at a special set price for all three, so if you are thinking of getting all of them, wait until your newsletter arrives to get the link for them.
> 
> I also wanted to show Keith's new pattern today as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful plaque is SLDK621 - Self-Framing "Cozy Winter Nights". It is a great addition to his series of these types of plaques and will be wonderful both during the holiday season as well as after all the holiday decorations are put away. I always feel that time of year is so bleak after the holiday season is over, so I love decorating during those cold winter months.
> 
> I have some 'surprises' for my painting followers as well, but you will have to come back tomorrow for that. I try to do a little something for everyone for each update, and I think you will find you will like this little perk that I will have.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. Watch for your newsletter later on if you subscribe and also watch for my patterns to be added to the site. I think I will have Keith put 'pre-order' pages on the site so you can get your order in to be emailed out later today or mailed out tomorrow. No one seems to mind that.
> 
> It is pouring out right now and very windy. But I am warm and cozy here with the kitties snuggled up with me. It is a perfect day to stay in and write.
> 
> I hope you have a great day as well. Happy Thursday to you!


They were very quick to cut, Anna (Really!) I think you would be able to cut one in a couple of hours. 

Thank you for your kind comments. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*In Between*

I often get creeped out when things all fall into place like they should. I am uncertain why this happens. Perhaps after years of growing up with family, pets and children we learn that even when we try to plan things out in advance, there always seems to be something that happens and things change. Sometimes for the better, sometimes not.

Lately things have worked out pretty well. Could it be that after all these years I am finally getting the hang of scheduling things for myself? It isn't that I have 'coasted' along in my ventures - as there were more crazy/busy days than not - but after the past month of meeting several deadlines and then being able to create some new patterns AND get them posted on the site on time, I am beginning to wonder about myself. It is so unusual for me. 

I used to (kiddingly) tell my children "If you reach all your goals, you aren't setting them high enough."

Even though I only said that in jest (and I made sure they KNEW I was kidding) I wonder if there was a part of me deep down inside that actually believed it. Hummm . . .

But as I get older and I re-evaluate my life, I am learning (finally) what IS and is NOT important in this life, and I have been adjusting myself accordingly. And for some weird, unknown reason, it seems to be actually working.

By late afternoon yesterday our site was updated and I had finished writing my three new patterns. Keith went out for the evening and after tidying up our little place a bit, I made a pot of chili and after dinner sat here with my kitties and thought a bit.

Nothing was pressing and nothing was 'due' immediately and I actually had a night to do something 'for ME'. Wow.

My head began spinning and I almost got caught in the 'not knowing what to do first' thing. I want to start a new embroidery project. I want to use my colored pencils and learn. I want to paint some new things. I have more scroll saw patterns to draw. The list was long and every item on it was both fun and exciting. So where do I start?

I decided to work on my drawing skills. I had all the supplies that I needed to make a new pencil drawing, but I didn't have a clue of what to draw. I am still in the very early 'learning phase' with pencils, so I thought I would try to work on the October Challenge from Lisa Clough, which was drawing a single rose. The more I thought about it, the more I liked the idea. The reference photo was beautiful and the rose itself was simple, yet complex. The single rose was not as intimidating as several would be and it would be a good exercise for my own learning. So I began.

Here is what I have after a couple of hours:










It isn't much, but it is far more difficult than I can imagine. It only has a couple of layers on it and by the time I am done, there will be several more. But it is a great choice for learning and I am glad I chose it.

Today is going to be a more 'relaxed' day. For the first time in a long while, I don't have something screaming at me. The rain stopped and the sun is out and it is cool and beautiful so I may wind up doing something outside like going for a walk. It will be lovely weekend.

I want you all to know that there will be a special event hosted by Toletown this weekend to celebrate Halloween.










I am also participating in it and would love to share it with you. If you click on the link above (the Toletown name) after 5pm Eastern time tonight, the link will take you to a map. On the map are many great painting businesses and sites that will offer 'specials' just for this event. There are all kinds of freebies, coupons and discounts from the different sites, and the event will last until November 1st. I hope you take advantage of these specials. It will be like "Trick or Treating" right from your computer! 

And finally today, I want to show a wonderful gift I received from my dear friend in Tennessee - Charlotte:










She generously gave away something each day this month, and I was so thrilled to win this adorable kitty ornament as well as three little mini canvases to paint on. Isn't the kitty adorable??? I absolutely love it and I will cherish it and think of my sweet friend every time I see it! (She gave me chocolate too, but I (ahem) ate it!)

You can visit Charlotte's Facebook page (and LIKE it!) here: Roma Land Woodcrafts.

She also has a wonderful BLOG where she talks of creating, her family and even shares recipes. I love her posts and enjoy them tremendously. (Oh, and today is her birthday - go wish her some love!  )

These 'in between' days are really rather nice. It is nice to feel that I don't have to always rush around and chase my tail all the time. These little breaths are great for learning and taking time to just 'be'. I have forgotten how good that can feel.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Take time for yourself and to enjoy all the things in your life that are important to you. They won't always be there, and you will be happy that you did.

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*November, It Is!*

Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!

But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.

We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.

It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.

On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.

On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.

I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!

Here is as far as I got on Saturday:

Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!

I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:


















You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.

Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:










I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.

I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.

I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.

For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art

I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!

Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *November, It Is!*
> 
> Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!
> 
> But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.
> 
> We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.
> 
> It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.
> 
> On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.
> 
> On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.
> 
> I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!
> 
> Here is as far as I got on Saturday:
> 
> Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.
> 
> Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.
> 
> I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.
> 
> For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art
> 
> I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


I really like the way you have framed this project. The colours just pop out and make the painting much more Fall like. I like Lynne's style of painting and coloured pencil work.
Happy birthday Keith!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *November, It Is!*
> 
> Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!
> 
> But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.
> 
> We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.
> 
> It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.
> 
> On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.
> 
> On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.
> 
> I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!
> 
> Here is as far as I got on Saturday:
> 
> Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.
> 
> Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.
> 
> I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.
> 
> For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art
> 
> I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I hope you are doing well. I have been so busy here but loving every minute of it! 

Have a beautiful day! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *November, It Is!*
> 
> Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!
> 
> But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.
> 
> We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.
> 
> It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.
> 
> On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.
> 
> On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.
> 
> I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!
> 
> Here is as far as I got on Saturday:
> 
> Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.
> 
> Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.
> 
> I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.
> 
> For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art
> 
> I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


Changing your clocks back? Novel idea. Well, believe it or not, this town where I live does not believe in doing that. Instead of changing the time on our clocks, we effectively change back and forth between 2 time zones!!!
Glad to see that you are enjoying being so creative with your new "surprises".


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *November, It Is!*
> 
> Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!
> 
> But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.
> 
> We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.
> 
> It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.
> 
> On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.
> 
> On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.
> 
> I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!
> 
> Here is as far as I got on Saturday:
> 
> Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.
> 
> Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.
> 
> I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.
> 
> For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art
> 
> I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


Thank you, John! 

It must be odd to be out of sync with those around you. :/

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *November, It Is!*
> 
> Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!
> 
> But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.
> 
> We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.
> 
> It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.
> 
> On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.
> 
> On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.
> 
> I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!
> 
> Here is as far as I got on Saturday:
> 
> Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.
> 
> Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.
> 
> I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.
> 
> For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art
> 
> I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


Well, according to my sundial (which I don't have to reset twice a year), I'm always in sync with the sun. 
It was a bit of a change when we moved here.
Have a great "adjusted" day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *November, It Is!*
> 
> Yes - we are already into month 11 of the year. How the heck did that happen? It seemed like yesterday that we were taking pictures of the nearly 4 feet of snow that had accumulated. Wow! How quickly this year has passed!
> 
> But as I was outside the other day, on an overcast autumn afternoon, I couldn't help but notice the beauty. not only were the trees still half-filled with warm colored leaves, but the other plants and vegetation had also taken on deep, warm color. The air was calm and crisp (and 'bugless'!) and it even smelled of fall. I couldn't deny that it is truly my favorite time of the year.
> 
> We changed our clocks back over the weekend, and while the earlier darkness never really bothered me, I realize that many people don't like that. I never really thought of it much. It was just the way it was and like the rain or the snow or even the sunshine, I just take it as it comes and make the best of it. I don't mind the darkness, as it gives me an excuse to illuminate my little 'all season tree' a bit earlier each day. I always find it to make my place here a bit more inviting and cozy. So how can I complain about that? Perhaps that is why I cherish having the tree so much. It brings that warm and cozy feeling that I had as a child during the Christmas season to my life every day. I never tire of it and it is comforting and uplifting to me. It puts me in a good mood.
> 
> It was a wonderful weekend on many levels. We celebrated Keith's Halloween birthday both on Friday and on the actual day Saturday. On Friday I needed some wood and supplies so we headed to Yarmouth to pick them up and had a nice special dinner together to celebrate his day. We came home and watched "The Others" - a somewhat scary movie to get in the Halloween mood.
> 
> On Saturday, we went to Keith's mom's for a wonderful day and dinner of rappie pie (a traditional Acadian dish) and apple pie for his birthday pie. I brought some painting to do there, as Keith's mom and I always work on our crafts when we get together. It was a relaxing and fun day to be sure.
> 
> On Friday, I had some wonderful patterns arrive in my mailbox. I had ordered some of Lynne Andrews' new designs and was thrilled when I went to the postie and they were there. I have always been a fan of Lynne, but as usually, have had a hard time finding time to paint some of her designs. When I got these, I knew I just had to make time.
> 
> I chose to begin on a pattern she called "Harvest Blessings Trio". (You can click on the name for the product link for the pattern) I loved the colors and the beautiful autumn motif. I was going to cut the little ironing boards as she had done with the design and I got the idea to make some self-framing pumpkins instead. I thought that this way, the designs would look great in the center of a wreath, on a wall, or even on an easel. I kept the design part the same size to make things easy and the sizes for these came out just perfect!
> 
> Here is as far as I got on Saturday:
> 
> Aren't the colors amazing?? Lynne is such a fabulous designer!
> 
> I spent yesterday cutting some orders that I had and then in the evening, I was able to get back to painting. (That extra hour sure came in handy!) By the time I pooped out, I had nearly finished up the first of the three plaques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it is in two pieces here. The center presses into the pumpkin frame, giving the design a little more dimension and depth.
> 
> Here it is next to Lynne's original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more surprises in store for this - some additional things to add - but it is pretty close to being done. A lot of people liked the pumpkin frame a lot so I am going to make a product on the site and offer the surfaces. I had planned on doing that anyway and creating some of my own designs on it as well. I like when my surfaces can be used for multiple projects.
> 
> I have some other cool ideas as well, and I talked to Lynne about them yesterday. I plan to use another one of her fabulous patterns in a slightly different way and I think it will be really cool.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing this and it shows you just how fun it is to think of other ways to use designs. I have people come to me frequently and ask if they can change up my designs to their own taste. Of course I don't mine it, as I am happy that they are inspired by my work. That is part of what teaching is all about.
> 
> For those of you who paint, you should check out Lynne's site and patterns. You can do so here: Lynne Andrews Folk Art
> 
> I am sure you will see several patterns that you just have to have. She is wonderful!
> 
> Have a great Monday! Happy November to you all!


 Some say I need "adjusting"!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Pumpkin Surface Available from Me*

I was thrilled at the great response that I had yesterday to my Havest Blessing paintings by Lynne Andrews. It felt really good to paint something from someone that I had so much admiration and respect for and have others like it as well. What a fun and beautiful project this turned out to be! (You can get the pattern HERE from Lynne's site.)

I had many, many inquiries regarding the pumpkin surface that I drew up for my painting. I worked as quickly as I could to finish up the paintings so that I could post the surface on our site. I think that people liked the surface so much because it not only looked great with this design, but it could easily be used with any autumn or Halloween themed design and make a beautiful presentation. I certainly plan I designing my own patterns using this pumpkin surface in the near future. It can easily be used as a wall hanging, in a wreath or even displayed on a mantle or table using a small plate easel. Not only will you see new patterns from me using this pumpkin, but I have lots of ideas for similar types of surfaces with other seasonal themes. You just have to stay tuned.

The pumpkin is a silhouette with an oval center that is cut on a bevel. This way it separates from the outer frame and can be pressed in, making it sink in the middle about 1/8" and giving the piece some more dimension and interest.










Of course, when you are finished painting you can use some clear-drying wood glue to glue it in permanently.

I was thrilled at how beautiful my painted pieces came out:










I just matched the colors of the pumpkin and stem to the pattern, and added a checked border around each oval. It really tied the design together with the surface.

I am not done yet, though, as I want to add three leaves to each plaque and attach them using rusty wire:










I will show pictures of the finished pieces with the tendrils and leaves tomorrow. But for now, many are asking for the surface and I wanted to show all that was included.










Each kit will include the 10" x 5.5" pumpkin with the bevel cut insert, three leaves, and I will also include a metal hanger. That way those who buy it can have that option.

Those of you who are interested can purchase the wood kit here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit (With Leaves)

I am currently running and "Introductory Sale" on the kit because so many of you were interested. I try to keep my prices as low as I can.

That will be all for today. I want to thank you very much for your positive comments and support. I will show a picture of the finished pumpkins (with the leaves attached) tomorrow.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pumpkin Surface Available from Me*
> 
> I was thrilled at the great response that I had yesterday to my Havest Blessing paintings by Lynne Andrews. It felt really good to paint something from someone that I had so much admiration and respect for and have others like it as well. What a fun and beautiful project this turned out to be! (You can get the pattern HERE from Lynne's site.)
> 
> I had many, many inquiries regarding the pumpkin surface that I drew up for my painting. I worked as quickly as I could to finish up the paintings so that I could post the surface on our site. I think that people liked the surface so much because it not only looked great with this design, but it could easily be used with any autumn or Halloween themed design and make a beautiful presentation. I certainly plan I designing my own patterns using this pumpkin surface in the near future. It can easily be used as a wall hanging, in a wreath or even displayed on a mantle or table using a small plate easel. Not only will you see new patterns from me using this pumpkin, but I have lots of ideas for similar types of surfaces with other seasonal themes. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The pumpkin is a silhouette with an oval center that is cut on a bevel. This way it separates from the outer frame and can be pressed in, making it sink in the middle about 1/8" and giving the piece some more dimension and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, when you are finished painting you can use some clear-drying wood glue to glue it in permanently.
> 
> I was thrilled at how beautiful my painted pieces came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just matched the colors of the pumpkin and stem to the pattern, and added a checked border around each oval. It really tied the design together with the surface.
> 
> I am not done yet, though, as I want to add three leaves to each plaque and attach them using rusty wire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will show pictures of the finished pieces with the tendrils and leaves tomorrow. But for now, many are asking for the surface and I wanted to show all that was included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kit will include the 10" x 5.5" pumpkin with the bevel cut insert, three leaves, and I will also include a metal hanger. That way those who buy it can have that option.
> 
> Those of you who are interested can purchase the wood kit here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit (With Leaves)
> 
> I am currently running and "Introductory Sale" on the kit because so many of you were interested. I try to keep my prices as low as I can.
> 
> That will be all for today. I want to thank you very much for your positive comments and support. I will show a picture of the finished pumpkins (with the leaves attached) tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


These came out beautifully Sheila. I like using self framing items. They are so versatile. I love the colours in your project. Happy painting!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pumpkin Surface Available from Me*
> 
> I was thrilled at the great response that I had yesterday to my Havest Blessing paintings by Lynne Andrews. It felt really good to paint something from someone that I had so much admiration and respect for and have others like it as well. What a fun and beautiful project this turned out to be! (You can get the pattern HERE from Lynne's site.)
> 
> I had many, many inquiries regarding the pumpkin surface that I drew up for my painting. I worked as quickly as I could to finish up the paintings so that I could post the surface on our site. I think that people liked the surface so much because it not only looked great with this design, but it could easily be used with any autumn or Halloween themed design and make a beautiful presentation. I certainly plan I designing my own patterns using this pumpkin surface in the near future. It can easily be used as a wall hanging, in a wreath or even displayed on a mantle or table using a small plate easel. Not only will you see new patterns from me using this pumpkin, but I have lots of ideas for similar types of surfaces with other seasonal themes. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The pumpkin is a silhouette with an oval center that is cut on a bevel. This way it separates from the outer frame and can be pressed in, making it sink in the middle about 1/8" and giving the piece some more dimension and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, when you are finished painting you can use some clear-drying wood glue to glue it in permanently.
> 
> I was thrilled at how beautiful my painted pieces came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just matched the colors of the pumpkin and stem to the pattern, and added a checked border around each oval. It really tied the design together with the surface.
> 
> I am not done yet, though, as I want to add three leaves to each plaque and attach them using rusty wire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will show pictures of the finished pieces with the tendrils and leaves tomorrow. But for now, many are asking for the surface and I wanted to show all that was included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kit will include the 10" x 5.5" pumpkin with the bevel cut insert, three leaves, and I will also include a metal hanger. That way those who buy it can have that option.
> 
> Those of you who are interested can purchase the wood kit here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit (With Leaves)
> 
> I am currently running and "Introductory Sale" on the kit because so many of you were interested. I try to keep my prices as low as I can.
> 
> That will be all for today. I want to thank you very much for your positive comments and support. I will show a picture of the finished pumpkins (with the leaves attached) tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you, Anna! I had so much pleasure painting these! I was truly in my 'happy place'! 

Rainy and cold here, but I am done with outside errands. So I can curl up with a bowl of home made chili, my kitties and my paint brushes, pencils and saw. (I haven't decided yet!) It's all good!

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pumpkin Surface Available from Me*
> 
> I was thrilled at the great response that I had yesterday to my Havest Blessing paintings by Lynne Andrews. It felt really good to paint something from someone that I had so much admiration and respect for and have others like it as well. What a fun and beautiful project this turned out to be! (You can get the pattern HERE from Lynne's site.)
> 
> I had many, many inquiries regarding the pumpkin surface that I drew up for my painting. I worked as quickly as I could to finish up the paintings so that I could post the surface on our site. I think that people liked the surface so much because it not only looked great with this design, but it could easily be used with any autumn or Halloween themed design and make a beautiful presentation. I certainly plan I designing my own patterns using this pumpkin surface in the near future. It can easily be used as a wall hanging, in a wreath or even displayed on a mantle or table using a small plate easel. Not only will you see new patterns from me using this pumpkin, but I have lots of ideas for similar types of surfaces with other seasonal themes. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The pumpkin is a silhouette with an oval center that is cut on a bevel. This way it separates from the outer frame and can be pressed in, making it sink in the middle about 1/8" and giving the piece some more dimension and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, when you are finished painting you can use some clear-drying wood glue to glue it in permanently.
> 
> I was thrilled at how beautiful my painted pieces came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just matched the colors of the pumpkin and stem to the pattern, and added a checked border around each oval. It really tied the design together with the surface.
> 
> I am not done yet, though, as I want to add three leaves to each plaque and attach them using rusty wire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will show pictures of the finished pieces with the tendrils and leaves tomorrow. But for now, many are asking for the surface and I wanted to show all that was included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kit will include the 10" x 5.5" pumpkin with the bevel cut insert, three leaves, and I will also include a metal hanger. That way those who buy it can have that option.
> 
> Those of you who are interested can purchase the wood kit here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit (With Leaves)
> 
> I am currently running and "Introductory Sale" on the kit because so many of you were interested. I try to keep my prices as low as I can.
> 
> That will be all for today. I want to thank you very much for your positive comments and support. I will show a picture of the finished pumpkins (with the leaves attached) tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


I really like the way you did the pumpkin. It is a very creative use of the original pattern.
I can't wait to see what else you do with the pumpkin and the idea.


----------



## stefang

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pumpkin Surface Available from Me*
> 
> I was thrilled at the great response that I had yesterday to my Havest Blessing paintings by Lynne Andrews. It felt really good to paint something from someone that I had so much admiration and respect for and have others like it as well. What a fun and beautiful project this turned out to be! (You can get the pattern HERE from Lynne's site.)
> 
> I had many, many inquiries regarding the pumpkin surface that I drew up for my painting. I worked as quickly as I could to finish up the paintings so that I could post the surface on our site. I think that people liked the surface so much because it not only looked great with this design, but it could easily be used with any autumn or Halloween themed design and make a beautiful presentation. I certainly plan I designing my own patterns using this pumpkin surface in the near future. It can easily be used as a wall hanging, in a wreath or even displayed on a mantle or table using a small plate easel. Not only will you see new patterns from me using this pumpkin, but I have lots of ideas for similar types of surfaces with other seasonal themes. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The pumpkin is a silhouette with an oval center that is cut on a bevel. This way it separates from the outer frame and can be pressed in, making it sink in the middle about 1/8" and giving the piece some more dimension and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, when you are finished painting you can use some clear-drying wood glue to glue it in permanently.
> 
> I was thrilled at how beautiful my painted pieces came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just matched the colors of the pumpkin and stem to the pattern, and added a checked border around each oval. It really tied the design together with the surface.
> 
> I am not done yet, though, as I want to add three leaves to each plaque and attach them using rusty wire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will show pictures of the finished pieces with the tendrils and leaves tomorrow. But for now, many are asking for the surface and I wanted to show all that was included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kit will include the 10" x 5.5" pumpkin with the bevel cut insert, three leaves, and I will also include a metal hanger. That way those who buy it can have that option.
> 
> Those of you who are interested can purchase the wood kit here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit (With Leaves)
> 
> I am currently running and "Introductory Sale" on the kit because so many of you were interested. I try to keep my prices as low as I can.
> 
> That will be all for today. I want to thank you very much for your positive comments and support. I will show a picture of the finished pumpkins (with the leaves attached) tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Very cool and very well painted too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pumpkin Surface Available from Me*
> 
> I was thrilled at the great response that I had yesterday to my Havest Blessing paintings by Lynne Andrews. It felt really good to paint something from someone that I had so much admiration and respect for and have others like it as well. What a fun and beautiful project this turned out to be! (You can get the pattern HERE from Lynne's site.)
> 
> I had many, many inquiries regarding the pumpkin surface that I drew up for my painting. I worked as quickly as I could to finish up the paintings so that I could post the surface on our site. I think that people liked the surface so much because it not only looked great with this design, but it could easily be used with any autumn or Halloween themed design and make a beautiful presentation. I certainly plan I designing my own patterns using this pumpkin surface in the near future. It can easily be used as a wall hanging, in a wreath or even displayed on a mantle or table using a small plate easel. Not only will you see new patterns from me using this pumpkin, but I have lots of ideas for similar types of surfaces with other seasonal themes. You just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The pumpkin is a silhouette with an oval center that is cut on a bevel. This way it separates from the outer frame and can be pressed in, making it sink in the middle about 1/8" and giving the piece some more dimension and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, when you are finished painting you can use some clear-drying wood glue to glue it in permanently.
> 
> I was thrilled at how beautiful my painted pieces came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just matched the colors of the pumpkin and stem to the pattern, and added a checked border around each oval. It really tied the design together with the surface.
> 
> I am not done yet, though, as I want to add three leaves to each plaque and attach them using rusty wire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will show pictures of the finished pieces with the tendrils and leaves tomorrow. But for now, many are asking for the surface and I wanted to show all that was included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kit will include the 10" x 5.5" pumpkin with the bevel cut insert, three leaves, and I will also include a metal hanger. That way those who buy it can have that option.
> 
> Those of you who are interested can purchase the wood kit here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit (With Leaves)
> 
> I am currently running and "Introductory Sale" on the kit because so many of you were interested. I try to keep my prices as low as I can.
> 
> That will be all for today. I want to thank you very much for your positive comments and support. I will show a picture of the finished pumpkins (with the leaves attached) tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you both! In today's post (Thursday) I posted the finished items. They were very fun to do. I had LOTS of orders for the pumpkins - I cut 37 of them yesterday and have to do more. I am so pleased that everyone liked them.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*NOW I Can Call it Finished! *

These last few days have been both busy and fun. I am so thrilled at all the positive responses that I had regarding my little pumpkin shaped plaques. Before I could even finish them, I had lots and lots of orders for the surfaces. Many people ordered just one or two, as they were planning to paint their own designs on them. It felt good to have something that was liked so much by so many. I am really pleased.

Needless to say, I have been quite busy these past couple of days. I hadn't even completed painting my own plaques, but I felt that I should spend the day yesterday cutting the orders. I try to get orders out the next day, but this was such an unexpected landslide that I didn't have any in stock. So when I set up things yesterday and cut, I cut several extras. By the time I was finished at the end of the day, all the extras were sold as well as several additional. I think I will be cutting today as well.

This is a good thing, as I love the variety of things that my business brings my way. I was so organized and have everything down to a science. I get lots done in a relatively short amount of time. Add to that, I had my cordless headphones on and some awesome music playing all day and I was truly in my "happy place"!

The first wave of orders is all sanded and ready to ship out today. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. (And all of this was done BEFORE I even finished painting my own set!)

After I finished the last bit of sanding, I set out to complete my own pieces. I am happy to say that I did so this morning and I even took the final presentation photos of the project. Here they are all done:










While I loved the plaques before, I like them even better now. I added the leaves and rusty wire tendrils. They really add a wonderful 'final touch' to the design - don't you think?










I LOVE the added dimension! That in addition to the beveled frame and how the center sits back a bit from the pumpkin really makes the project attractive and 'finished'.

I always like to add some dimensional pieces when I can. I think it makes the pieces come ALIVE and gives things a professional touch!










I hope you all agree!

You can purchase the pattern - Harvest Blessing Trio - at Lynne Andrew's website. While you are at it, look at all of Lynne's other patterns. They are really wonderful!

You can purchase the pumpkin surface on my site here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit. The kit includes the pumpkin frame with the bevel cut insert and three leaves. I think it is a fabulous surface for many autumn projects, as well as Halloween projects. There are so many wonderful possibilities with this piece! I know I will be using it for some of my own designs.

Thank you all so much for your wonderful comments and support. I have to give Lynne Andrews the credit, as it was her beautiful designs that inspired me on this one. She is awesome!

We have a bit of fog here in Nova Scotia this morning. Yesterday was beautiful and warm and sunny. While it is rather overcast, it is still early and still a nice day. I hope you all have a good one!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *NOW I Can Call it Finished! *
> 
> These last few days have been both busy and fun. I am so thrilled at all the positive responses that I had regarding my little pumpkin shaped plaques. Before I could even finish them, I had lots and lots of orders for the surfaces. Many people ordered just one or two, as they were planning to paint their own designs on them. It felt good to have something that was liked so much by so many. I am really pleased.
> 
> Needless to say, I have been quite busy these past couple of days. I hadn't even completed painting my own plaques, but I felt that I should spend the day yesterday cutting the orders. I try to get orders out the next day, but this was such an unexpected landslide that I didn't have any in stock. So when I set up things yesterday and cut, I cut several extras. By the time I was finished at the end of the day, all the extras were sold as well as several additional. I think I will be cutting today as well.
> 
> This is a good thing, as I love the variety of things that my business brings my way. I was so organized and have everything down to a science. I get lots done in a relatively short amount of time. Add to that, I had my cordless headphones on and some awesome music playing all day and I was truly in my "happy place"!
> 
> The first wave of orders is all sanded and ready to ship out today. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. (And all of this was done BEFORE I even finished painting my own set!)
> 
> After I finished the last bit of sanding, I set out to complete my own pieces. I am happy to say that I did so this morning and I even took the final presentation photos of the project. Here they are all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I loved the plaques before, I like them even better now. I added the leaves and rusty wire tendrils. They really add a wonderful 'final touch' to the design - don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the added dimension! That in addition to the beveled frame and how the center sits back a bit from the pumpkin really makes the project attractive and 'finished'.
> 
> I always like to add some dimensional pieces when I can. I think it makes the pieces come ALIVE and gives things a professional touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all agree!
> 
> You can purchase the pattern - Harvest Blessing Trio - at Lynne Andrew's website. While you are at it, look at all of Lynne's other patterns. They are really wonderful!
> 
> You can purchase the pumpkin surface on my site here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit. The kit includes the pumpkin frame with the bevel cut insert and three leaves. I think it is a fabulous surface for many autumn projects, as well as Halloween projects. There are so many wonderful possibilities with this piece! I know I will be using it for some of my own designs.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your wonderful comments and support. I have to give Lynne Andrews the credit, as it was her beautiful designs that inspired me on this one. She is awesome!
> 
> We have a bit of fog here in Nova Scotia this morning. Yesterday was beautiful and warm and sunny. While it is rather overcast, it is still early and still a nice day. I hope you all have a good one!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Perfect! These are beautiful. The leaves are a great idea. Adds a really nice finish to it all.
Damp and cool here - but my garden is still growing! It will have to wait until Spring now for me to do anything about it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *NOW I Can Call it Finished! *
> 
> These last few days have been both busy and fun. I am so thrilled at all the positive responses that I had regarding my little pumpkin shaped plaques. Before I could even finish them, I had lots and lots of orders for the surfaces. Many people ordered just one or two, as they were planning to paint their own designs on them. It felt good to have something that was liked so much by so many. I am really pleased.
> 
> Needless to say, I have been quite busy these past couple of days. I hadn't even completed painting my own plaques, but I felt that I should spend the day yesterday cutting the orders. I try to get orders out the next day, but this was such an unexpected landslide that I didn't have any in stock. So when I set up things yesterday and cut, I cut several extras. By the time I was finished at the end of the day, all the extras were sold as well as several additional. I think I will be cutting today as well.
> 
> This is a good thing, as I love the variety of things that my business brings my way. I was so organized and have everything down to a science. I get lots done in a relatively short amount of time. Add to that, I had my cordless headphones on and some awesome music playing all day and I was truly in my "happy place"!
> 
> The first wave of orders is all sanded and ready to ship out today. I feel like I accomplished a great deal. (And all of this was done BEFORE I even finished painting my own set!)
> 
> After I finished the last bit of sanding, I set out to complete my own pieces. I am happy to say that I did so this morning and I even took the final presentation photos of the project. Here they are all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I loved the plaques before, I like them even better now. I added the leaves and rusty wire tendrils. They really add a wonderful 'final touch' to the design - don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the added dimension! That in addition to the beveled frame and how the center sits back a bit from the pumpkin really makes the project attractive and 'finished'.
> 
> I always like to add some dimensional pieces when I can. I think it makes the pieces come ALIVE and gives things a professional touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all agree!
> 
> You can purchase the pattern - Harvest Blessing Trio - at Lynne Andrew's website. While you are at it, look at all of Lynne's other patterns. They are really wonderful!
> 
> You can purchase the pumpkin surface on my site here: SLDPK127 Pumpkin Frame Wood Kit. The kit includes the pumpkin frame with the bevel cut insert and three leaves. I think it is a fabulous surface for many autumn projects, as well as Halloween projects. There are so many wonderful possibilities with this piece! I know I will be using it for some of my own designs.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your wonderful comments and support. I have to give Lynne Andrews the credit, as it was her beautiful designs that inspired me on this one. She is awesome!
> 
> We have a bit of fog here in Nova Scotia this morning. Yesterday was beautiful and warm and sunny. While it is rather overcast, it is still early and still a nice day. I hope you all have a good one!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much, Anna. Cool, foggy and 'autumn like' here! Have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Work*

Yesterday was another busy day. I had so many parcels to package up and ship out that it took me most of the day to get everything done. I was fortunate to get to the post office by 4pm, as they closed at 5 and it took them nearly an hour just to process all the parcels. It was a good day.

I am really pleased at the response to my little pumpkin surface. (SLDPK127 on my site)










Talk about an unexpected response! I have another fairly large batch to cut again over the weekend as well. It is all good and exciting for me!

As you can imagine, that hasn't left me a lot of time for new designs. But believe me - I am not complaining. I really enjoyed cutting them. As I cut each piece, I imagine the 'heirloom' that it will turn into. That is kind of fun. 

I have a couple of things that I am going to work on over the weekend. Some are personal and some are work related. I will certainly blog about them when I am ready.

Until then, I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Enjoy these beautiful autumn days to the fullest, as they will be gone with the blink of an eye.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Work*
> 
> Yesterday was another busy day. I had so many parcels to package up and ship out that it took me most of the day to get everything done. I was fortunate to get to the post office by 4pm, as they closed at 5 and it took them nearly an hour just to process all the parcels. It was a good day.
> 
> I am really pleased at the response to my little pumpkin surface. (SLDPK127 on my site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about an unexpected response! I have another fairly large batch to cut again over the weekend as well. It is all good and exciting for me!
> 
> As you can imagine, that hasn't left me a lot of time for new designs. But believe me - I am not complaining. I really enjoyed cutting them. As I cut each piece, I imagine the 'heirloom' that it will turn into. That is kind of fun.
> 
> I have a couple of things that I am going to work on over the weekend. Some are personal and some are work related. I will certainly blog about them when I am ready.
> 
> Until then, I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Enjoy these beautiful autumn days to the fullest, as they will be gone with the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Sheila, Lovely, simply lovely! Your artistic you had personal time at all to do any more ribbon embroidery? seems like its been quite a while since you've graced us with any blogs of such. Russell


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Work*
> 
> Yesterday was another busy day. I had so many parcels to package up and ship out that it took me most of the day to get everything done. I was fortunate to get to the post office by 4pm, as they closed at 5 and it took them nearly an hour just to process all the parcels. It was a good day.
> 
> I am really pleased at the response to my little pumpkin surface. (SLDPK127 on my site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about an unexpected response! I have another fairly large batch to cut again over the weekend as well. It is all good and exciting for me!
> 
> As you can imagine, that hasn't left me a lot of time for new designs. But believe me - I am not complaining. I really enjoyed cutting them. As I cut each piece, I imagine the 'heirloom' that it will turn into. That is kind of fun.
> 
> I have a couple of things that I am going to work on over the weekend. Some are personal and some are work related. I will certainly blog about them when I am ready.
> 
> Until then, I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Enjoy these beautiful autumn days to the fullest, as they will be gone with the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Hi, Russell:

I am planning away at some new embroidery patterns actually. I had all those deadlines to meet in September/October and am now just getting to get my head above water with them. I LONG to use my beautiful silk ribbon and I miss not having a project on the go. I have some ideas for projects that I want to do shortly so I will be switching to that soon.

My recent Christmas trinket boxes have sold beautifully and I have ideas for more so I need to get on them quickly while there is interest.

Oh - and I need to paint a couple of things as well for some exchanges I signed up for . . .

LOL! I am glad you miss the needlework. I was unsure how the folks here would receive it. I am glad you like it. 

Thanks for stoopping by! Have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Work*
> 
> Yesterday was another busy day. I had so many parcels to package up and ship out that it took me most of the day to get everything done. I was fortunate to get to the post office by 4pm, as they closed at 5 and it took them nearly an hour just to process all the parcels. It was a good day.
> 
> I am really pleased at the response to my little pumpkin surface. (SLDPK127 on my site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about an unexpected response! I have another fairly large batch to cut again over the weekend as well. It is all good and exciting for me!
> 
> As you can imagine, that hasn't left me a lot of time for new designs. But believe me - I am not complaining. I really enjoyed cutting them. As I cut each piece, I imagine the 'heirloom' that it will turn into. That is kind of fun.
> 
> I have a couple of things that I am going to work on over the weekend. Some are personal and some are work related. I will certainly blog about them when I am ready.
> 
> Until then, I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Enjoy these beautiful autumn days to the fullest, as they will be gone with the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


You really do some fantastic pieces


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Work*
> 
> Yesterday was another busy day. I had so many parcels to package up and ship out that it took me most of the day to get everything done. I was fortunate to get to the post office by 4pm, as they closed at 5 and it took them nearly an hour just to process all the parcels. It was a good day.
> 
> I am really pleased at the response to my little pumpkin surface. (SLDPK127 on my site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about an unexpected response! I have another fairly large batch to cut again over the weekend as well. It is all good and exciting for me!
> 
> As you can imagine, that hasn't left me a lot of time for new designs. But believe me - I am not complaining. I really enjoyed cutting them. As I cut each piece, I imagine the 'heirloom' that it will turn into. That is kind of fun.
> 
> I have a couple of things that I am going to work on over the weekend. Some are personal and some are work related. I will certainly blog about them when I am ready.
> 
> Until then, I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Enjoy these beautiful autumn days to the fullest, as they will be gone with the blink of an eye.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you very kindly, Norman.  This was not my design - just the surface. Sometimes collaborations bring stuff up another step. 

Have a great Sunday! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monday's Blog - Take 2*

Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.

Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.

I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.

In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.

I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.

I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.

My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.

I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.

I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."

Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.

While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:










I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:










I am really pleased with it.










Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:










The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:










It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:










I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.

I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.

I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?

I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.

Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Very classy Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Roger! I loved this pattern. It was a joy to do! It is a gift for a very unsuspecting friend! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Hi Sheila, very nice project.
Now, I can really sympathize with you on the power outage when you were in the middle of your blog.
I will suggest three letters for you to consider . . . UPS (and I don't mean the courier service). I have an *U*ninterruptible *P*ower *S*upply for my home system. This relatively inexpensive item maintains power to my system for a long enough period of time to let me finish what I was doing when the power went off, and I can then do a normal save/shut down so that I don't lose any of my work. A UPS will also usually provide a good level of surge protection, and it will also prevent a shutdown when a momentary power loss occurs.
When I said "relatively" inexpensive, you will find good units in the CDN$100 to CDN$200 range on line (many with free shipping). What you have to do is figure out the required power level of the UPS so that it will handle the load that you will be connecting to it. Add up the Watts that your PC and Monitor(s) require, add at least 10% to the total as a safety factor, and find a UPS that is rated for your total or higher.
Don't bother adding in your printer unless you really need to keep it running during a power loss.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


That is beautiful Sheila! What a great idea to make the design into a pocket watch. Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I am glad you liek it. It was lots of fun to paint! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


John - I am sorry - your comment was hidden when I responded to Anna. Yes - a delay power supply would be a great thing to get. Next time we go to the city, I will definitely look into it (or at Amazon.ca). You know - I knew about them, but had forgotten about them. That would have helped a lot. 

Thank you! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


No problem. The UPS that I have has certainly saved me from losing many hours of work. Well worth it.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday's Blog - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday I had a blog all written and ready to publish. It was a quarter of nine my time and I was feeling good because I usually post by about nine fifteen. I was ahead of the game and it was a great way to start off my Monday.
> 
> Then in the blink of an eye - POOF!!!! Our power went off. It remained off for nearly five hours. I knew the post was lost.
> 
> I do pretty well in power outages here. They don't happen frequently (usually less than once a year) but on a bright, sunny day without weather interference, I knew it would be a while before it was back.
> 
> In our little place here, we also have our water pump dependent on power. That means you get a bit of water after it goes out, and then you are stuck. I think that is the part that is more bothersome than anything, as we have to remember to keep some extra stored. I looked in the closet where I kept my gallon of water and it wasn't there. Keith had tossed it out, saying it was 'expired'. (I didn't realize that water expired) While he and the neighbor went to town to do an errand and check things out, I filled my largest pot about halfway and headed out to the grill in my jammies. I warmed the water and brought it in to wash and it worked fine. Life went on.
> 
> I spent the morning tidying up what I could and I even began a new embroidery project. As I went through my wonderful supplies, I couldn't help but feel great about my job and my life in general. While our place here is small and my life is somewhat simple, it is filled with many beautiful supplies to create with. That is all I need. I am happy.
> 
> I settled down and began embroidering, knowing I still had several hours of daylight to do so. The day would not be wasted. Everything would be fine. Around 1:30 the power returned, and I continued with my day. I still had a couple of orders to print and I had to get to the post office with the large batch of weekend orders that needed to be posted.
> 
> My blog however was gone, as I knew it would be. But even that was not a crisis. You all got along without me for another day and I am back. Life is 'normal' again.
> 
> I had a tremendously busy and productive weekend. On Saturday I spent the day cutting the many orders that I had for wood pieces. I love that part of the 'job' as scrolling at my saw with my music in my headphones is truly a 'happy place' for me. I love creating the wood pieces for my customers, too. I like the personal touch of knowing that the pieces that I cut and sand here will be sent all over and turned into wonderful, treasured pieces. It may sound corny, but I take care with each piece and make sure it is cut, sanded and packaged carefully. I want the painters to open the box and be able to just paint, without any further prepping.
> 
> I am sad at the high cost of shipping, but there isn't much I can do about that. I think that is why it is so important for me to be so diligent in the items that I send. I want them to arrive and my customers to say "It is worth it."
> 
> Besides cutting, I was able to finish up another wonderful piece by designer Lynne Andrews. This one is called "Christmas Time" and the pattern is available on Lynne's site. (You can click the name of the pattern to take you to the product.) I saw this pattern and I thought it was fabulous! I ordered it right away.
> 
> While Lynne's rendition of the piece was for a large ornament (about 7" in diameter) I wanted this to be something on a more grand scale. So I created a wood piece that is 16" in diameter. I also double beveled the cuts so the inside sunk in a bit, and then more in the middle. This made it really look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-designed the top as well. I wanted my piece to look like an old fashioned pocket watch. As a final added touch, I included a metal chain and fob on the end of it. This really made it look nice! Here is a photo of the finished piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me holding it so you can get a better idea of the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The circular part is 15.75" in diameter. I think it is a wonderful and fun piece, and didn't take too much time for even a slow painter like me to complete. I even added some sparkles on the holly leaves - just for some shimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how such a wonderfully simple design can come out so detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering the wood kit on my site here: SLDPK120 - Large Timepiece Painting Surface. The wood kit includes the 15.75" round double beveled piece, the top piece and the fob. The chain is not included.
> 
> I want to apologize in advance for the shipping costs, which may seem a bit much, but they are as close to actual cost as we can get. The box that the piece is shipped in is 16" square and 4" high. The size is large and this is why it is costly. What many customers have been doing is ordering several at once (with friends or for gifts), or with other wood pieces as the cost to ship several is very close to that of shipping just one item. The cost per item for shipping naturally drops as you add pieces in.
> 
> I plan on creating several more pieces using this fun surface. It is really something that I thoroughly enjoyed creating, and it was something that was a bit out of my comfort zone. But that is how we learn, isn't it?
> 
> I spent the rest of the day catching up and I hope to spend today drawing. I have some more new designs to work on and I can't wait to see them come to life. I really want to thank all of you that ordered wood pieces in the last couple of weeks. I have had a great time making your 'future heirlooms' and I am excited to be so busy in this area of my business. It really makes my life fun.
> 
> Today is another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. Barring all disasters, I hope to accomplish a lot. I wish you all a wonderful day as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thinking - The Unseen "Work"*

There are days when things fall into somewhat of a lull and other days when my head seems to explode with ideas. Lately, it seems that I just don't know where to begin . . .

From the viewpoint of an outsider looking in, it may have appeared that my day yesterday was one in which I accomplished very little. Besides doing the regular mail and customer correspondence (and of course, my blog here) I spent the day milling about doing the 'regular' stuff around the house and . . . well . . . 'thinking.'

As I went from task to task around the house here, my head was spinning with ideas. From Christmas to summer to no season in particular, there just seemed to be a landslide of things that I want to make in the future. It is all very exciting to me!

It isn't always like this. Sometimes even though I can think of several different new projects that I can begin on, none of them really seem to turn my fancy. What may seem like a spectacular idea one day can fade into mediocrity the next, and may not even seem worth the time to attempt following through with it. But then there are those special ideas that you can see crystal clear in your head and you just KNOW that with a little time and perseverance, you can pull them off. Those are the keepers.

I have learned from the past that the most important thing to do when this happens is to WRITE THEM DOWN. I have here on my computer a growing list of these ideas, as what at one moment may seem like the best thing I have thought of in decades, may fade back into my mind and get lost in the depths of my sub-consciousness. It truly happens. Especially when so many come to light at once.

By writing things down, even if they have lost their lustre by the time I revisit the list, they usually can at least trigger another derivative of the concept with a much 'better' spin on it. For me, ideas are something that sometimes need to be left a while and nurtured, so they can be cultivated into something wonderful. It is all part of the process.

I am often asked the question of where I get my ideas from. My answer to those is that they don't come from any single place. Maybe the color of the sky as the sun is setting will trigger something. Perhaps some iron work that I see in a picture of an old house with a dilapidated gate yawning before it, or a shape of a leaf. Or maybe it is a sound, a picture or a story that I heard throughout the day. They come from any waking moment and every waking moment. We just need to train our senses to see them, as they are all right here before us. For we all live in the same world. We only need to look at it with different eyes. And we need to think.

I can't tell you how excited I am today! It is as if someone turned on a switch and everything makes sense. With that said though, I have nothing new to even tease you with yet, as I haven't yet picked up my pen to draw. But all I can promise is that there are some cool things to come. I see them in my head and I believe you will like them. I know you will!

Today is a day of Remembrance for us here in Canada and also Veteran's Day in the States. Many things around here such as the post office and banks are closed. It is a quiet, somewhat dreary and somber autumn day. It is beautiful out.

What a wonderful opportunity to spend the day thinking and reflecting. Even though there are not any military personnel in my family, I am as grateful as any for the great sacrifices that our veterans have made. Because of them, we have countless freedoms that we enjoy every day. Without them, our lives would all be very different. How do you express gratitude for something like that?

The words just don't seem to be enough. But I thank you all.










Have a beautiful day. Reflect on your freedom.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking - The Unseen "Work"*
> 
> There are days when things fall into somewhat of a lull and other days when my head seems to explode with ideas. Lately, it seems that I just don't know where to begin . . .
> 
> From the viewpoint of an outsider looking in, it may have appeared that my day yesterday was one in which I accomplished very little. Besides doing the regular mail and customer correspondence (and of course, my blog here) I spent the day milling about doing the 'regular' stuff around the house and . . . well . . . 'thinking.'
> 
> As I went from task to task around the house here, my head was spinning with ideas. From Christmas to summer to no season in particular, there just seemed to be a landslide of things that I want to make in the future. It is all very exciting to me!
> 
> It isn't always like this. Sometimes even though I can think of several different new projects that I can begin on, none of them really seem to turn my fancy. What may seem like a spectacular idea one day can fade into mediocrity the next, and may not even seem worth the time to attempt following through with it. But then there are those special ideas that you can see crystal clear in your head and you just KNOW that with a little time and perseverance, you can pull them off. Those are the keepers.
> 
> I have learned from the past that the most important thing to do when this happens is to WRITE THEM DOWN. I have here on my computer a growing list of these ideas, as what at one moment may seem like the best thing I have thought of in decades, may fade back into my mind and get lost in the depths of my sub-consciousness. It truly happens. Especially when so many come to light at once.
> 
> By writing things down, even if they have lost their lustre by the time I revisit the list, they usually can at least trigger another derivative of the concept with a much 'better' spin on it. For me, ideas are something that sometimes need to be left a while and nurtured, so they can be cultivated into something wonderful. It is all part of the process.
> 
> I am often asked the question of where I get my ideas from. My answer to those is that they don't come from any single place. Maybe the color of the sky as the sun is setting will trigger something. Perhaps some iron work that I see in a picture of an old house with a dilapidated gate yawning before it, or a shape of a leaf. Or maybe it is a sound, a picture or a story that I heard throughout the day. They come from any waking moment and every waking moment. We just need to train our senses to see them, as they are all right here before us. For we all live in the same world. We only need to look at it with different eyes. And we need to think.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am today! It is as if someone turned on a switch and everything makes sense. With that said though, I have nothing new to even tease you with yet, as I haven't yet picked up my pen to draw. But all I can promise is that there are some cool things to come. I see them in my head and I believe you will like them. I know you will!
> 
> Today is a day of Remembrance for us here in Canada and also Veteran's Day in the States. Many things around here such as the post office and banks are closed. It is a quiet, somewhat dreary and somber autumn day. It is beautiful out.
> 
> What a wonderful opportunity to spend the day thinking and reflecting. Even though there are not any military personnel in my family, I am as grateful as any for the great sacrifices that our veterans have made. Because of them, we have countless freedoms that we enjoy every day. Without them, our lives would all be very different. How do you express gratitude for something like that?
> 
> The words just don't seem to be enough. But I thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful day. Reflect on your freedom.


Thank you Sheila as I finished up my veteran's plaque that you and Keith so kindly designed and furnished last year. I have done several for others but hadn't managed to get mine completed so it is now hanging on my wall and very much appreciated.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking - The Unseen "Work"*
> 
> There are days when things fall into somewhat of a lull and other days when my head seems to explode with ideas. Lately, it seems that I just don't know where to begin . . .
> 
> From the viewpoint of an outsider looking in, it may have appeared that my day yesterday was one in which I accomplished very little. Besides doing the regular mail and customer correspondence (and of course, my blog here) I spent the day milling about doing the 'regular' stuff around the house and . . . well . . . 'thinking.'
> 
> As I went from task to task around the house here, my head was spinning with ideas. From Christmas to summer to no season in particular, there just seemed to be a landslide of things that I want to make in the future. It is all very exciting to me!
> 
> It isn't always like this. Sometimes even though I can think of several different new projects that I can begin on, none of them really seem to turn my fancy. What may seem like a spectacular idea one day can fade into mediocrity the next, and may not even seem worth the time to attempt following through with it. But then there are those special ideas that you can see crystal clear in your head and you just KNOW that with a little time and perseverance, you can pull them off. Those are the keepers.
> 
> I have learned from the past that the most important thing to do when this happens is to WRITE THEM DOWN. I have here on my computer a growing list of these ideas, as what at one moment may seem like the best thing I have thought of in decades, may fade back into my mind and get lost in the depths of my sub-consciousness. It truly happens. Especially when so many come to light at once.
> 
> By writing things down, even if they have lost their lustre by the time I revisit the list, they usually can at least trigger another derivative of the concept with a much 'better' spin on it. For me, ideas are something that sometimes need to be left a while and nurtured, so they can be cultivated into something wonderful. It is all part of the process.
> 
> I am often asked the question of where I get my ideas from. My answer to those is that they don't come from any single place. Maybe the color of the sky as the sun is setting will trigger something. Perhaps some iron work that I see in a picture of an old house with a dilapidated gate yawning before it, or a shape of a leaf. Or maybe it is a sound, a picture or a story that I heard throughout the day. They come from any waking moment and every waking moment. We just need to train our senses to see them, as they are all right here before us. For we all live in the same world. We only need to look at it with different eyes. And we need to think.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am today! It is as if someone turned on a switch and everything makes sense. With that said though, I have nothing new to even tease you with yet, as I haven't yet picked up my pen to draw. But all I can promise is that there are some cool things to come. I see them in my head and I believe you will like them. I know you will!
> 
> Today is a day of Remembrance for us here in Canada and also Veteran's Day in the States. Many things around here such as the post office and banks are closed. It is a quiet, somewhat dreary and somber autumn day. It is beautiful out.
> 
> What a wonderful opportunity to spend the day thinking and reflecting. Even though there are not any military personnel in my family, I am as grateful as any for the great sacrifices that our veterans have made. Because of them, we have countless freedoms that we enjoy every day. Without them, our lives would all be very different. How do you express gratitude for something like that?
> 
> The words just don't seem to be enough. But I thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful day. Reflect on your freedom.


You are very welcome, Kepy. Thank you for your service. I mean that. You are very much appreciated! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy as an Elf*

Today's post will be a bit short. While I am working hard on new designs, there still isn't much that I can show you or even tease you with. I did get some wood cutting done yesterday and filled some orders, and I was planning and drawing my new designs in between.

I feel as if I am skipping blogging a bit more than normal. Again, this isn't because I am not making things, but more so just the opposite. Between email, posting orders, cutting, painting and drawing, the days are really going by quickly. Especially with the holiday season beginning. One of the great things about offering digital patterns is that there is no 'wait time' and they can be delivered within minutes, meaning that one can get to work quickly. Still - we are seeing an increase in print orders as well, and printing, addressing and packaging patterns still takes a bit of time. Not to mention taking them to the post office. We are 'favorites' over there to be sure. 

So today what I am going to do is a little show and tell. We now have over 500 products on our website, and we realize that even though we try to categorize things as accurately and efficiently as we can, some of our best designs get 'lost'. I once again am going to be adding some 'featured products' into my blog here so you can see some of the nice patterns that you otherwise may have missed. I hope you all don't mind that. It seems when we show them that people respond very positively to them.

I'll start with a design that I created. It is my SLD486 Merry Christmas Letter Blocks (with FULL alphabet)  Pattern:










I really LOVE this pattern, as it is simple and elegant. I included the entire alphabet in the pattern, so that you can scroll family names, names of your children, or any holiday saying you wish. These blocks would look great scattered on a sidboard, fireplace mantle or even wired to a wreath. I loved cutting the beautiful lettering, too. I made my set of maple and added just a few beautiful rhinestones for accent.

Another cool pattern are these SLDK208- Holly Ornaments and Self-Framing Mini-Plaques that Keith created:










This is a fun and versatile set that can be used alone or in groups. Shown here is "Set 2", which is currently on sale on our site. He also has another coordinating set which match these. They are pretty, not difficult to cut, and very versatile in their use.

For my painting followers, I want to highlight my SLDP243 Layered Angel Ornaments Combo Pack.










I love these pretty ornaments and I know my own set will be here on my tree this year. They are fun and easy to paint, and like all of my combo kits, it includes all the pre-sanded and ready to paint wood pieces, as well as the full color step-by-step pattern. I like to think that even new painters can have fun and be successful painting using one of my patterns. I always included many step by step photos which make the instructions easy to follow.

And finally for today, I want to highlight Keith's SLDK300 - 12 Spirit of the Season Word Art Ornaments Pattern:










These are really cool word ornaments that can also be used as stand alone pieces (they would be GREAT enlarged!) or used in a festive holiday wreath. While cutting the ornaments may be a little challenging, the enlarged pieces would be quite a bit easier for the newer scrollers. There are really so many fun ways to use these pretty word art pieces! And getting 12 designs in one pattern is really a wonderful value.

That will be my little tour for today. I hope you don't mind me sharing some of our older work with you all. We are really proud of all of our designs and we feel bad that some of it gets buried on our site as we continue to add more things in. But I suppose it is a good problem to have.

I hope you have a wonderful and productive day today. As soon as I catch up on the mail, I want to finish up some drawings. I hope to be cutting some new designs by later on today. I can't wait to see my new pieces come to life on the saw! 

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Investing in Your Business*

I have had my own business for over 20 years now. It began when I wanted to stay home and be with my son, yet still help contribute to the family income. Since I have always loved just about any type of crafting and creating, I felt that it was what I was destine to do - create and design.

I won't tell you that I haven't had my rough times. There were those who doubted my ability to be successful (and still do) as well as the time and economic restrictions that are required when maintaining a home-based business. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every successful person that I meet is only 'successful' because they were willing to work hard for practically nothing at some point and overcome the pitfalls and struggles that accompany being an entrepreneur. Shortcuts just don't make it, and resiliency is a must.

Not every idea we have is a 'winner' either. I can tell you from experience that there are probably just as many ideas that I had that 'failed' as there are that were successes. But over the years I have learned not to allow the failures slow me down or deter me from forging ahead. Usually there are valuable lessons learned with each idea we have - whether it is a failure or a success. The way I look at it, if I learned something from an idea that maybe didn't go over so well, it wasn't really a failure at all. It was a valuable lesson that (hopefully) taught me to be a better business owner and make better choices in the future. These are necessary for our growth and I feel that it is truly important to remember that without taking some risk and venturing into new territories, it is very easy for a company to become stagnant in this ever-changing world of ours. We can't be afraid to try new things.

Yesterday was an amazing day. Throughout the course of my daily routine, I got an idea. An epiphany, if you will. I realize something that may really help to expand our business and help it grow. It is not necessarily a 'new' idea (or one that is new to a crafting industry) but it is as if the puzzle pieces just fell into place and while I have been aware of these things for quite a while, I haven't really put the pieces together with our own business before in the way that I thought of yesterday. I must say I am excited.

The idea took some investing on my part, as things such as this often do. But the investment (and accompanying risk) is relatively small to the potential return that we will possibly realize. It is pretty cool when I think about it. And while no investment of this type is 'guaranteed', it is such a small risk that it is certainly worth a shot. So I am going ahead with it.

I don't mean to be mysterious about it but until things are more in place I am not going to share it with you. There are so many variables at this point that sharing would only be guessing and until I have a clearer picture of things myself, there is no need (or desire for that matter) to muddy things up at this point with speculation. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it at all, but it occupied much of my thought process yesterday and I awoke early this morning because my head was spinning with ideas. So I am hopeful and excited that this will be something wonderful for all of us.

I suppose the point that I wanted to make in today's post is that you shouldn't be afraid as a business owner to invest in yourself. Yes - sometimes there are risks involved. Sometimes things don't work out like you plan. But if you don't have enough faith in yourself to follow through with your ideas, perhaps you should focus on doing another job. For if you don't believe in your products or yourself, how can you expect your customers to do so? It really is that simple.

So that is all I will say about it for now. I promise to keep you posted as to the progress of these new ideas. But just as I do, you need to wait until they are ready to be presented. I believe they will be worth the wait.

For today, I wanted to also introduce a new pattern plaque set that Keith finished up and put on the site yesterday:










He created this beautiful SLDK627 - Christmas Carol Word Art Pattern Set #1 for you to scroll saw. As with all his pattern sets of this nature, each plaque pattern is available individually as well as at the discounted set price. We hope you like it. 

Today is a rainy and dull Friday morning. The sun has come up, but it is still not even that light outside. I don't really mind though, as I will be spending the day drawing and hopefully cutting some things out for orders. I have quite a few things to go out on Monday and I also want to cut some of my new ornaments out as well.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Happy Friday to you!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Investing in Your Business*
> 
> I have had my own business for over 20 years now. It began when I wanted to stay home and be with my son, yet still help contribute to the family income. Since I have always loved just about any type of crafting and creating, I felt that it was what I was destine to do - create and design.
> 
> I won't tell you that I haven't had my rough times. There were those who doubted my ability to be successful (and still do) as well as the time and economic restrictions that are required when maintaining a home-based business. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every successful person that I meet is only 'successful' because they were willing to work hard for practically nothing at some point and overcome the pitfalls and struggles that accompany being an entrepreneur. Shortcuts just don't make it, and resiliency is a must.
> 
> Not every idea we have is a 'winner' either. I can tell you from experience that there are probably just as many ideas that I had that 'failed' as there are that were successes. But over the years I have learned not to allow the failures slow me down or deter me from forging ahead. Usually there are valuable lessons learned with each idea we have - whether it is a failure or a success. The way I look at it, if I learned something from an idea that maybe didn't go over so well, it wasn't really a failure at all. It was a valuable lesson that (hopefully) taught me to be a better business owner and make better choices in the future. These are necessary for our growth and I feel that it is truly important to remember that without taking some risk and venturing into new territories, it is very easy for a company to become stagnant in this ever-changing world of ours. We can't be afraid to try new things.
> 
> Yesterday was an amazing day. Throughout the course of my daily routine, I got an idea. An epiphany, if you will. I realize something that may really help to expand our business and help it grow. It is not necessarily a 'new' idea (or one that is new to a crafting industry) but it is as if the puzzle pieces just fell into place and while I have been aware of these things for quite a while, I haven't really put the pieces together with our own business before in the way that I thought of yesterday. I must say I am excited.
> 
> The idea took some investing on my part, as things such as this often do. But the investment (and accompanying risk) is relatively small to the potential return that we will possibly realize. It is pretty cool when I think about it. And while no investment of this type is 'guaranteed', it is such a small risk that it is certainly worth a shot. So I am going ahead with it.
> 
> I don't mean to be mysterious about it but until things are more in place I am not going to share it with you. There are so many variables at this point that sharing would only be guessing and until I have a clearer picture of things myself, there is no need (or desire for that matter) to muddy things up at this point with speculation. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it at all, but it occupied much of my thought process yesterday and I awoke early this morning because my head was spinning with ideas. So I am hopeful and excited that this will be something wonderful for all of us.
> 
> I suppose the point that I wanted to make in today's post is that you shouldn't be afraid as a business owner to invest in yourself. Yes - sometimes there are risks involved. Sometimes things don't work out like you plan. But if you don't have enough faith in yourself to follow through with your ideas, perhaps you should focus on doing another job. For if you don't believe in your products or yourself, how can you expect your customers to do so? It really is that simple.
> 
> So that is all I will say about it for now. I promise to keep you posted as to the progress of these new ideas. But just as I do, you need to wait until they are ready to be presented. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> For today, I wanted to also introduce a new pattern plaque set that Keith finished up and put on the site yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He created this beautiful SLDK627 - Christmas Carol Word Art Pattern Set #1 for you to scroll saw. As with all his pattern sets of this nature, each plaque pattern is available individually as well as at the discounted set price. We hope you like it.
> 
> Today is a rainy and dull Friday morning. The sun has come up, but it is still not even that light outside. I don't really mind though, as I will be spending the day drawing and hopefully cutting some things out for orders. I have quite a few things to go out on Monday and I also want to cut some of my new ornaments out as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Happy Friday to you!


Since you have so much time LOL, maybe you should write a book about how to start a home based business. So much of what you say is very true and might help some people who seem to think that all they have to do is create a web page and watch the money roll in.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Investing in Your Business*
> 
> I have had my own business for over 20 years now. It began when I wanted to stay home and be with my son, yet still help contribute to the family income. Since I have always loved just about any type of crafting and creating, I felt that it was what I was destine to do - create and design.
> 
> I won't tell you that I haven't had my rough times. There were those who doubted my ability to be successful (and still do) as well as the time and economic restrictions that are required when maintaining a home-based business. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every successful person that I meet is only 'successful' because they were willing to work hard for practically nothing at some point and overcome the pitfalls and struggles that accompany being an entrepreneur. Shortcuts just don't make it, and resiliency is a must.
> 
> Not every idea we have is a 'winner' either. I can tell you from experience that there are probably just as many ideas that I had that 'failed' as there are that were successes. But over the years I have learned not to allow the failures slow me down or deter me from forging ahead. Usually there are valuable lessons learned with each idea we have - whether it is a failure or a success. The way I look at it, if I learned something from an idea that maybe didn't go over so well, it wasn't really a failure at all. It was a valuable lesson that (hopefully) taught me to be a better business owner and make better choices in the future. These are necessary for our growth and I feel that it is truly important to remember that without taking some risk and venturing into new territories, it is very easy for a company to become stagnant in this ever-changing world of ours. We can't be afraid to try new things.
> 
> Yesterday was an amazing day. Throughout the course of my daily routine, I got an idea. An epiphany, if you will. I realize something that may really help to expand our business and help it grow. It is not necessarily a 'new' idea (or one that is new to a crafting industry) but it is as if the puzzle pieces just fell into place and while I have been aware of these things for quite a while, I haven't really put the pieces together with our own business before in the way that I thought of yesterday. I must say I am excited.
> 
> The idea took some investing on my part, as things such as this often do. But the investment (and accompanying risk) is relatively small to the potential return that we will possibly realize. It is pretty cool when I think about it. And while no investment of this type is 'guaranteed', it is such a small risk that it is certainly worth a shot. So I am going ahead with it.
> 
> I don't mean to be mysterious about it but until things are more in place I am not going to share it with you. There are so many variables at this point that sharing would only be guessing and until I have a clearer picture of things myself, there is no need (or desire for that matter) to muddy things up at this point with speculation. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it at all, but it occupied much of my thought process yesterday and I awoke early this morning because my head was spinning with ideas. So I am hopeful and excited that this will be something wonderful for all of us.
> 
> I suppose the point that I wanted to make in today's post is that you shouldn't be afraid as a business owner to invest in yourself. Yes - sometimes there are risks involved. Sometimes things don't work out like you plan. But if you don't have enough faith in yourself to follow through with your ideas, perhaps you should focus on doing another job. For if you don't believe in your products or yourself, how can you expect your customers to do so? It really is that simple.
> 
> So that is all I will say about it for now. I promise to keep you posted as to the progress of these new ideas. But just as I do, you need to wait until they are ready to be presented. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> For today, I wanted to also introduce a new pattern plaque set that Keith finished up and put on the site yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He created this beautiful SLDK627 - Christmas Carol Word Art Pattern Set #1 for you to scroll saw. As with all his pattern sets of this nature, each plaque pattern is available individually as well as at the discounted set price. We hope you like it.
> 
> Today is a rainy and dull Friday morning. The sun has come up, but it is still not even that light outside. I don't really mind though, as I will be spending the day drawing and hopefully cutting some things out for orders. I have quite a few things to go out on Monday and I also want to cut some of my new ornaments out as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Happy Friday to you!


Well, Kepy - that is kind of why I started (and continue to) blog. I started here over 1,600 entries ago after I answered my phone and the person on the other side was amazed that they were talking to "me"! LOL! At the time, I had about $6.00 in my checking account and found it amazing how people perceive us as home businesses. Many think it is all glamour and as you said - starting a web site and spending your day making trips to the bank. It is SO not like that!

That is why I continue to post both the bad and the good. I share the good decisions, but also the not so good ones with everyone publicly in hopes that they can learn from MY errors or achievements and that they can somehow apply my experiences to their own lives and businesses.

I know I don't always post just about woodworking here, but I do get incredible feedback on my posts both privately and publicly and I do feel that sometimes I make a little bit of a positive difference in someone's life. My blog has over 3,000,000 reads here on Lumberjocks along (WOW! I just checked! I don't usually look at those numbers!) and I post the blog in five other places than here. I suppose I am reaching people and they keep coming back.

So this is my book to you all! Every day adds to my story. I would have never believed I could still think of things to write about after over 1600 entries. But as long as I keep living and growing, I still keep learning and hope others do as well.

Thank you for being along on this journey with me and stopping by.  I feel like we are old friends!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Investing in Your Business*
> 
> I have had my own business for over 20 years now. It began when I wanted to stay home and be with my son, yet still help contribute to the family income. Since I have always loved just about any type of crafting and creating, I felt that it was what I was destine to do - create and design.
> 
> I won't tell you that I haven't had my rough times. There were those who doubted my ability to be successful (and still do) as well as the time and economic restrictions that are required when maintaining a home-based business. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every successful person that I meet is only 'successful' because they were willing to work hard for practically nothing at some point and overcome the pitfalls and struggles that accompany being an entrepreneur. Shortcuts just don't make it, and resiliency is a must.
> 
> Not every idea we have is a 'winner' either. I can tell you from experience that there are probably just as many ideas that I had that 'failed' as there are that were successes. But over the years I have learned not to allow the failures slow me down or deter me from forging ahead. Usually there are valuable lessons learned with each idea we have - whether it is a failure or a success. The way I look at it, if I learned something from an idea that maybe didn't go over so well, it wasn't really a failure at all. It was a valuable lesson that (hopefully) taught me to be a better business owner and make better choices in the future. These are necessary for our growth and I feel that it is truly important to remember that without taking some risk and venturing into new territories, it is very easy for a company to become stagnant in this ever-changing world of ours. We can't be afraid to try new things.
> 
> Yesterday was an amazing day. Throughout the course of my daily routine, I got an idea. An epiphany, if you will. I realize something that may really help to expand our business and help it grow. It is not necessarily a 'new' idea (or one that is new to a crafting industry) but it is as if the puzzle pieces just fell into place and while I have been aware of these things for quite a while, I haven't really put the pieces together with our own business before in the way that I thought of yesterday. I must say I am excited.
> 
> The idea took some investing on my part, as things such as this often do. But the investment (and accompanying risk) is relatively small to the potential return that we will possibly realize. It is pretty cool when I think about it. And while no investment of this type is 'guaranteed', it is such a small risk that it is certainly worth a shot. So I am going ahead with it.
> 
> I don't mean to be mysterious about it but until things are more in place I am not going to share it with you. There are so many variables at this point that sharing would only be guessing and until I have a clearer picture of things myself, there is no need (or desire for that matter) to muddy things up at this point with speculation. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it at all, but it occupied much of my thought process yesterday and I awoke early this morning because my head was spinning with ideas. So I am hopeful and excited that this will be something wonderful for all of us.
> 
> I suppose the point that I wanted to make in today's post is that you shouldn't be afraid as a business owner to invest in yourself. Yes - sometimes there are risks involved. Sometimes things don't work out like you plan. But if you don't have enough faith in yourself to follow through with your ideas, perhaps you should focus on doing another job. For if you don't believe in your products or yourself, how can you expect your customers to do so? It really is that simple.
> 
> So that is all I will say about it for now. I promise to keep you posted as to the progress of these new ideas. But just as I do, you need to wait until they are ready to be presented. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> For today, I wanted to also introduce a new pattern plaque set that Keith finished up and put on the site yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He created this beautiful SLDK627 - Christmas Carol Word Art Pattern Set #1 for you to scroll saw. As with all his pattern sets of this nature, each plaque pattern is available individually as well as at the discounted set price. We hope you like it.
> 
> Today is a rainy and dull Friday morning. The sun has come up, but it is still not even that light outside. I don't really mind though, as I will be spending the day drawing and hopefully cutting some things out for orders. I have quite a few things to go out on Monday and I also want to cut some of my new ornaments out as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Happy Friday to you!


Keith's plaques are beautiful as always. He does a great job on them. Looking forward to following you further into your journey of discovery and new ideas!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Investing in Your Business*
> 
> I have had my own business for over 20 years now. It began when I wanted to stay home and be with my son, yet still help contribute to the family income. Since I have always loved just about any type of crafting and creating, I felt that it was what I was destine to do - create and design.
> 
> I won't tell you that I haven't had my rough times. There were those who doubted my ability to be successful (and still do) as well as the time and economic restrictions that are required when maintaining a home-based business. There is no such thing as 'overnight success' as far as I am concerned. Every successful person that I meet is only 'successful' because they were willing to work hard for practically nothing at some point and overcome the pitfalls and struggles that accompany being an entrepreneur. Shortcuts just don't make it, and resiliency is a must.
> 
> Not every idea we have is a 'winner' either. I can tell you from experience that there are probably just as many ideas that I had that 'failed' as there are that were successes. But over the years I have learned not to allow the failures slow me down or deter me from forging ahead. Usually there are valuable lessons learned with each idea we have - whether it is a failure or a success. The way I look at it, if I learned something from an idea that maybe didn't go over so well, it wasn't really a failure at all. It was a valuable lesson that (hopefully) taught me to be a better business owner and make better choices in the future. These are necessary for our growth and I feel that it is truly important to remember that without taking some risk and venturing into new territories, it is very easy for a company to become stagnant in this ever-changing world of ours. We can't be afraid to try new things.
> 
> Yesterday was an amazing day. Throughout the course of my daily routine, I got an idea. An epiphany, if you will. I realize something that may really help to expand our business and help it grow. It is not necessarily a 'new' idea (or one that is new to a crafting industry) but it is as if the puzzle pieces just fell into place and while I have been aware of these things for quite a while, I haven't really put the pieces together with our own business before in the way that I thought of yesterday. I must say I am excited.
> 
> The idea took some investing on my part, as things such as this often do. But the investment (and accompanying risk) is relatively small to the potential return that we will possibly realize. It is pretty cool when I think about it. And while no investment of this type is 'guaranteed', it is such a small risk that it is certainly worth a shot. So I am going ahead with it.
> 
> I don't mean to be mysterious about it but until things are more in place I am not going to share it with you. There are so many variables at this point that sharing would only be guessing and until I have a clearer picture of things myself, there is no need (or desire for that matter) to muddy things up at this point with speculation. I probably wouldn't have mentioned it at all, but it occupied much of my thought process yesterday and I awoke early this morning because my head was spinning with ideas. So I am hopeful and excited that this will be something wonderful for all of us.
> 
> I suppose the point that I wanted to make in today's post is that you shouldn't be afraid as a business owner to invest in yourself. Yes - sometimes there are risks involved. Sometimes things don't work out like you plan. But if you don't have enough faith in yourself to follow through with your ideas, perhaps you should focus on doing another job. For if you don't believe in your products or yourself, how can you expect your customers to do so? It really is that simple.
> 
> So that is all I will say about it for now. I promise to keep you posted as to the progress of these new ideas. But just as I do, you need to wait until they are ready to be presented. I believe they will be worth the wait.
> 
> For today, I wanted to also introduce a new pattern plaque set that Keith finished up and put on the site yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He created this beautiful SLDK627 - Christmas Carol Word Art Pattern Set #1 for you to scroll saw. As with all his pattern sets of this nature, each plaque pattern is available individually as well as at the discounted set price. We hope you like it.
> 
> Today is a rainy and dull Friday morning. The sun has come up, but it is still not even that light outside. I don't really mind though, as I will be spending the day drawing and hopefully cutting some things out for orders. I have quite a few things to go out on Monday and I also want to cut some of my new ornaments out as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Happy Friday to you!


Thank you, Anna. You have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creating as Therapy*

"It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.

I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.

I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.

I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.

I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.

Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:










Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.

By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.

I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.










They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.

As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.










They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.

While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.

There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.

May your hearts be peaceful.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


You amaze me. I can't imagine how long that would have taken me as an hour is about as long as I can stay at the saw. Weekends are a tough time for me to get much accomplished as Mother doesn't get meals delivered so I become the chef for a couple of days. As it turns out not so successful this week as she told me my beef stew tasted like it had motor oil in it although the dog seemed to like it. She also likes her sweets so I had found a recipe for an apple crumble done like a pie. It called for a can of apple pie filling which I didn't have so I had to make my own to complete the recipe. Turned out like it was supposed to but all I got was that it was better than the stew. At least meal deliveries start again today so I get to spend the day doing laundry and look forward to tomorrow which has become my day as have my wood carving group in the pm and my bowling league in the evening.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


Thank you again, Kepy for your support and nice comments. I enjoyed your story about your cooking. Keith doesn't like about 90 percent of what I make. Most people do. We were raised in different cultures and definitely have different palettes. Once in a while I will make something he enjoys, but for the most part, we each stick to our own cooking.

I am pretty tired today and actually too a short nap. Usually something I never do. But I got a lot accomplished over the weekend so I was happy about that.

Have a great evening.  Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


The damask locket ornaments are superb! I have visions of little painted pictures inside the frames. You sure had a busy day! Focussing on creativity is the recipe for peace in my book  Enjoy! I look forward to the damask patterns on your site. A definite purchase


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


Those look marvelous Sheila.cuts
Hmmm . . . I wonder what the total distance would add up to if you could add ALL of your scroll saw cuts end to end?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


I think of that often!  I used to always think of it when I did sewing. I certainly thought that I have sewn/scrolled from here to California and back several times. 

Funny the things we think of!

Have a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


And Anna - painting small pictures in the 'frames' would be wonderful!  What a great idea!

Thanks for your input! Sheila


----------



## mscrafty

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


sheila you inspire me as i read this post i was thinking this is how i feel my mom & i started on scroll saw 4 yrs ago, neither of us have ever used a saw before we love it it is therapy for us both lately ive been thinking of making my own creations but im clueless, dont know how to draw etc but ill keep plugging along and will one day achieve this goal thank you for your inspiration


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating as Therapy*
> 
> "It's all in a days' work." Well . . . two days I guess.
> 
> I spent the weekend focusing on what some would consider 'work'. After Friday's events, it was very hard for me to be my usual positive self. I know a lot of you feel the same. How does one cope with the senseless of what had occurred? I just don't understand it.
> 
> I decided that the best way for me to deal with myself and my own demons was to try to re-focus on something positive. The past week was incredibly busy, and I had lots of wood orders to fill. Also, Keith and I are planning another update for the site and I am determined to have another scroll saw pattern available for that. I had began drawing one last week and hoped to finish it up shortly.
> 
> I had planned to cut the wood orders on the weekend anyway, and I got all the supplies I needed to do so here and ready to go. In between cutting (in the quiet hours of the evening and morning) I continued to refine my drawings so they would also be ready to cut. I had initially planned to cut on Monday, but yesterday Keith was out for the day and I had the place here to myself. I decided to go ahead and get as far as I could at the saw, and hopefully complete everything at once. That way I could get back to designing soon, as I have more painting and other patterns that I still want to create.
> 
> I always say that the scroll saw is like therapy for me, and this time was no different. With my cordless headphones and favorite music playing, I spent another day at the saw, cutting and creating. It did make me feel better, as when I cut, I try to imagine my customers and the joy they will get out of my wood pieces and designs. I always try to think that if I can bring one smile to someone during the day, than my day went well. I hope that this weekend's work would bring many smiles, both to those who love to create and also the recipients of their work. It was soothing to think so.
> 
> Here is a photo of what my kitchen table looks like this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piles I may have shown in the past, each piece in this batch was cut singly, not stacked, except the little sheep. It was a great deal of work and marvelous therapy for me.
> 
> By the time everything was cut and sanded, it was nearing 11pm. I usually quit by nine, as a courtesy to my landlord, but I knew they were out until later in the evening so I wanted to finish everything up. When I was done, I was exhausted, but I felt good. I was too weary to be sad and my thoughts were back again in a positive place.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the new ornaments. I will call them SLD519 Damask Locket Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't finished yet of course, but I will do that and take better photos for tomorrow's post.
> 
> As usual, I will be offering more than one version in the pattern packet. Besides the version with the center motif, I think that these 'locket' ornaments would be splendid with a photograph in them. Don't you agree? I will have some better examples in tomorrow's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still need to be sprayed and embellished, too. This is just the raw, dry wood you are looking at. I think they will look amazing when they are finished. The lighter wood is curly maple and the darker wood is cherry.
> 
> While focusing my attention on other things doesn't make the problems of the world go away, for me, it helps. I look upon my job and my life with meaning. While creating pretty things may seem trivial to some, to me it is much like therapy. For I would rather add something beautiful to this world than something ugly. Hopefully my art and designs can illicit positive emotions in others and make them smile. As long as I can contribute that to our world, it will be a good day.
> 
> There is far more good in our world than evil. There are just days when the evil ones are louder, demand more attention, and are center stage. While it is very disheartening to the majority of people who are caring and compassionate, we can't allow it to bring us down. For each story of sadness and pain there are hundreds of quieter, untold stores of love and compassion. We just need to look a little harder to see them.
> 
> May your hearts be peaceful.


Thank you so much! I feel great when I hear that. I also think it is very therapeutic!  Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A "Creative" and Positive Lifestyle*

I am often asked how I can keep coming up with so many different creative ideas.

While one would think that the answer to this question would be easy, it really is not, and usually I find it a difficult thing to answer.

So many things can trigger a design; a distant memory from childhood, the way the light hits the fur on my cat Richard's back (I am looking at that now and noticing how glossy he is), or even a phrase or lyric from a song that we hear in the background of a busy day. I think that training yourself to open your senses to everything around you plays a huge part in being creative. I am afraid that I don't believe this happens instantly, as it seems to be something that is practiced over a period of time until it becomes nearly automatic and you don't even need to think about it. You just begin to realize that you see things in different ways than you used to and think of ways you could incorporate them into something that may be functional or decorative. The more you practice, the easier it seems to be. Soon you are no longer forcing yourself to try to think of new ideas, but rather you are trying to sort them and prioritize them, as you realize that there just aren't enough hours in the day to make them all reality. It is a good place to be - especially for a designer.

But getting to this phase took me more than 20 years. It wasn't always like this for me. Like most, I learned from others and in the beginning, we follow their instructions to the letter. But as my skills grew and the basic fundamentals were developed, I found myself thinking of ways that I wanted to deviate from the 'patterns' that I was using and do things my own way. At times, the results were not optimal. But that didn't deter me from trying again. Little by little I figured out what worked for me and what didn't and I was eventually toying with the idea of making my own patterns and designs. After all - why buy patterns if I didn't follow them anyway? What would be the point?

A lot happened in between then and now. My story is a series of events choreographed by fate, as is true for every designer. Each of our journeys is different and unique. There is no one formula that one can plug themselves into which will result in success. It is only achieved by following a long road with many twists and turns and keeping ones' determination - even on the days when everything seems to fall apart. It isn't a path that everyone will follow. Those who are left are the ones that truly have a love for what they do. It is rare that I see someone succeed that is only in it for the money. Those who do well financially as a result from their creativity have paid their dues. Each of them has a story of their own journey, which usually entails hardships. It is why I believe that artists as a whole are quite a hearty lot, despite their tender hearts and deep thinking. But this is only my opinion.

I also find that surrounding myself with positive people and things helps quite a bit. It is sometimes difficult to do - especially in these days of turmoil that our world is going through. I have however learned when to 'unplug' from things and not allow the negativity into my life. I turn off the news. I shut down the computer. I remove the feed from the people that I think are negative and spewing hate on my Facebook timeline. Many of these people are customers, which makes it hard. We have all heard the saying that we don't want to get to know some people 'too well' because we will see a side of them that we may not like. I find that applies to more than I would feel comfortable mentioning.

I don't confront these people when I see them post something cruel or thoughtless or rude. I simply remove them from my feed. It takes two seconds and one click and solves the problem (for me) immediately. I have learned long ago that any attempt to reason with some of these people is futile. So why allow myself to be sucked into their negativity and hate? I am not going to change them, and it isn't worth my energy or effort to try. They feed on reactions that they stir and I refuse to fall into that trap. They are not worth my time.

So I surround myself with friends and customers who focus on being positive and creative. My favorite saying "We follow where we focus." always seems to ring true for me. While there are times when sad or negative things happen in my life as well, I try to deal with it as best as I can and move on. For even on the worst day if I look hard enough there is something to be greatful for. As I sit here now and think of the many positive things in my life, it is easy to see why they dominate my thinking. Because I allow them to do so.

So there is the long answer to the question of staying creative. I realize that not everyone works the same. Some of the worlds' most beautiful artwork was born from tragedy. I like to think that my own artwork is born from joy.

Yesterday was a kind of 'in-between' day for me. After mailing out the many packages that had to be sent, I came home, made a pot of soup and cleaned my house. It wasn't too bad, but it certainly needed some attention. We had our closet wall torn apart over the weekend due to some leaking and there was the chaos from that, as well as getting my own supplies and things reorganized.

Keith was out for the evening and I was able to sit down and relax with my needlework. I have so many beautiful ideas that I want to create, and I am still hoping to make some fun needlework kits for others to enjoy. I worked on some stumpwork leaves:










They will of course be part of a larger design. The leaves are embroidered around a wire and cut loose so they are dimensional (that is what "stumpwork" embroidery means). I hope to have a nice design finished soon.

I plan on photographing my new ornaments later on today and writing the pattern. We are looking to update the site by tomorrow and the patterns will be available for those who asked. Keith has also come up with four new beautiful plaques that are now on our site:










I think his SFSKSET1- Self-Framing Seasonal Sayings pattern set is lovely! As usual, he offers the patterns singly as well as in this set.

I hope you all have a good day today. Here is it quiet and cloudy and very cool. I had to go out early and carry the trash to the street for pickup and even though I had my winter coat on, I needed to button it up. The days are definitely getting cooler and before long winter will be upon us. I am sure though that I will have plenty to do to keep me happy. I hope you all find things that will give you pleasure on these upcoming winter days as well.

Have a beautiful Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A "Creative" and Positive Lifestyle*
> 
> I am often asked how I can keep coming up with so many different creative ideas.
> 
> While one would think that the answer to this question would be easy, it really is not, and usually I find it a difficult thing to answer.
> 
> So many things can trigger a design; a distant memory from childhood, the way the light hits the fur on my cat Richard's back (I am looking at that now and noticing how glossy he is), or even a phrase or lyric from a song that we hear in the background of a busy day. I think that training yourself to open your senses to everything around you plays a huge part in being creative. I am afraid that I don't believe this happens instantly, as it seems to be something that is practiced over a period of time until it becomes nearly automatic and you don't even need to think about it. You just begin to realize that you see things in different ways than you used to and think of ways you could incorporate them into something that may be functional or decorative. The more you practice, the easier it seems to be. Soon you are no longer forcing yourself to try to think of new ideas, but rather you are trying to sort them and prioritize them, as you realize that there just aren't enough hours in the day to make them all reality. It is a good place to be - especially for a designer.
> 
> But getting to this phase took me more than 20 years. It wasn't always like this for me. Like most, I learned from others and in the beginning, we follow their instructions to the letter. But as my skills grew and the basic fundamentals were developed, I found myself thinking of ways that I wanted to deviate from the 'patterns' that I was using and do things my own way. At times, the results were not optimal. But that didn't deter me from trying again. Little by little I figured out what worked for me and what didn't and I was eventually toying with the idea of making my own patterns and designs. After all - why buy patterns if I didn't follow them anyway? What would be the point?
> 
> A lot happened in between then and now. My story is a series of events choreographed by fate, as is true for every designer. Each of our journeys is different and unique. There is no one formula that one can plug themselves into which will result in success. It is only achieved by following a long road with many twists and turns and keeping ones' determination - even on the days when everything seems to fall apart. It isn't a path that everyone will follow. Those who are left are the ones that truly have a love for what they do. It is rare that I see someone succeed that is only in it for the money. Those who do well financially as a result from their creativity have paid their dues. Each of them has a story of their own journey, which usually entails hardships. It is why I believe that artists as a whole are quite a hearty lot, despite their tender hearts and deep thinking. But this is only my opinion.
> 
> I also find that surrounding myself with positive people and things helps quite a bit. It is sometimes difficult to do - especially in these days of turmoil that our world is going through. I have however learned when to 'unplug' from things and not allow the negativity into my life. I turn off the news. I shut down the computer. I remove the feed from the people that I think are negative and spewing hate on my Facebook timeline. Many of these people are customers, which makes it hard. We have all heard the saying that we don't want to get to know some people 'too well' because we will see a side of them that we may not like. I find that applies to more than I would feel comfortable mentioning.
> 
> I don't confront these people when I see them post something cruel or thoughtless or rude. I simply remove them from my feed. It takes two seconds and one click and solves the problem (for me) immediately. I have learned long ago that any attempt to reason with some of these people is futile. So why allow myself to be sucked into their negativity and hate? I am not going to change them, and it isn't worth my energy or effort to try. They feed on reactions that they stir and I refuse to fall into that trap. They are not worth my time.
> 
> So I surround myself with friends and customers who focus on being positive and creative. My favorite saying "We follow where we focus." always seems to ring true for me. While there are times when sad or negative things happen in my life as well, I try to deal with it as best as I can and move on. For even on the worst day if I look hard enough there is something to be greatful for. As I sit here now and think of the many positive things in my life, it is easy to see why they dominate my thinking. Because I allow them to do so.
> 
> So there is the long answer to the question of staying creative. I realize that not everyone works the same. Some of the worlds' most beautiful artwork was born from tragedy. I like to think that my own artwork is born from joy.
> 
> Yesterday was a kind of 'in-between' day for me. After mailing out the many packages that had to be sent, I came home, made a pot of soup and cleaned my house. It wasn't too bad, but it certainly needed some attention. We had our closet wall torn apart over the weekend due to some leaking and there was the chaos from that, as well as getting my own supplies and things reorganized.
> 
> Keith was out for the evening and I was able to sit down and relax with my needlework. I have so many beautiful ideas that I want to create, and I am still hoping to make some fun needlework kits for others to enjoy. I worked on some stumpwork leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will of course be part of a larger design. The leaves are embroidered around a wire and cut loose so they are dimensional (that is what "stumpwork" embroidery means). I hope to have a nice design finished soon.
> 
> I plan on photographing my new ornaments later on today and writing the pattern. We are looking to update the site by tomorrow and the patterns will be available for those who asked. Keith has also come up with four new beautiful plaques that are now on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think his SFSKSET1- Self-Framing Seasonal Sayings pattern set is lovely! As usual, he offers the patterns singly as well as in this set.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day today. Here is it quiet and cloudy and very cool. I had to go out early and carry the trash to the street for pickup and even though I had my winter coat on, I needed to button it up. The days are definitely getting cooler and before long winter will be upon us. I am sure though that I will have plenty to do to keep me happy. I hope you all find things that will give you pleasure on these upcoming winter days as well.
> 
> Have a beautiful Wednesday!


Looking forward to seeing what embroidery project your leaves will be a part of . It's great to have hands in many creative mediums. The more you do the more ideas come flooding in. Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update Time!*

As I write today, I promise I will keep things short. (I know - I always say that!) I want to get going on writing our newsletter that we will be sending out later on today. I also want to get to writing on the instructions for the new ornament pattern that will be available to my scroll saw followers later on today. (SLD519 - Damask Locket Ornament Pattern) (The link will work as soon as I have the pattern available on the site.) I have had such a wonderful and positive response regarding the pattern that I know that many of you are anxious to purchase it.

Yesterday I took some better 'presentation photos' of the project. I really think they came out nice. I took some of my own photos and printed them on photo paper and fit them into my frames and I just love the result:










Pretty cool, aren't they?

The photos are of my 'cat children', my human children and grand children, and my dear friend Leldon's son is on the bottom left. Wouldn't these be AWESOME gifts to give at holiday time?? And the cutting isn't really that hard, either. I think it is a really nice 'intermediate' scroll sawing project.

Here is a close up so you can see the size of them:










Also, in the same pattern, I am giving the inside motif designs for those of you who don't want photos inside:










My sample set was done in a beautiful curly maple wood. You can really see the lovely grain on it and it compliments the designs so nicely.

Of course, I had to try some BLING on them! 










As you can see, just a few beautiful hot-fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada really added a bit of elegance and polish to an already pretty ornament. Adding these stones took just a couple of minutes!

So that is all I am going to show you today. I am really pleased with this pattern and I think that you will enjoy cutting and giving them as well. For those of you on our mailing list, please watch for your newsletter later on today. I have some nice new things for the painters that subscribe to us as well as our new scroll saw patterns. We are always trying to keep all of you happy and busy!

It is another cloudy and cool autumn day outside. I suppose it goes with the season. I am snuggled up with my kitties and coffee this morning and just enjoying the quiet. I wish you all a beautiful day.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Time!*
> 
> As I write today, I promise I will keep things short. (I know - I always say that!) I want to get going on writing our newsletter that we will be sending out later on today. I also want to get to writing on the instructions for the new ornament pattern that will be available to my scroll saw followers later on today. (SLD519 - Damask Locket Ornament Pattern) (The link will work as soon as I have the pattern available on the site.) I have had such a wonderful and positive response regarding the pattern that I know that many of you are anxious to purchase it.
> 
> Yesterday I took some better 'presentation photos' of the project. I really think they came out nice. I took some of my own photos and printed them on photo paper and fit them into my frames and I just love the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, aren't they?
> 
> The photos are of my 'cat children', my human children and grand children, and my dear friend Leldon's son is on the bottom left. Wouldn't these be AWESOME gifts to give at holiday time?? And the cutting isn't really that hard, either. I think it is a really nice 'intermediate' scroll sawing project.
> 
> Here is a close up so you can see the size of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the same pattern, I am giving the inside motif designs for those of you who don't want photos inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sample set was done in a beautiful curly maple wood. You can really see the lovely grain on it and it compliments the designs so nicely.
> 
> Of course, I had to try some BLING on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, just a few beautiful hot-fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada really added a bit of elegance and polish to an already pretty ornament. Adding these stones took just a couple of minutes!
> 
> So that is all I am going to show you today. I am really pleased with this pattern and I think that you will enjoy cutting and giving them as well. For those of you on our mailing list, please watch for your newsletter later on today. I have some nice new things for the painters that subscribe to us as well as our new scroll saw patterns. We are always trying to keep all of you happy and busy!
> 
> It is another cloudy and cool autumn day outside. I suppose it goes with the season. I am snuggled up with my kitties and coffee this morning and just enjoying the quiet. I wish you all a beautiful day.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


These would make cool Christmas (or all season ) tree ornaments. I can see some cute snowman faces painted in the centre. I'll be looking forward to cutting these when I get back to the workshop in the Spring. the damask patterns are so pretty - one of my favourite.


----------



## jaygrey

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Time!*
> 
> As I write today, I promise I will keep things short. (I know - I always say that!) I want to get going on writing our newsletter that we will be sending out later on today. I also want to get to writing on the instructions for the new ornament pattern that will be available to my scroll saw followers later on today. (SLD519 - Damask Locket Ornament Pattern) (The link will work as soon as I have the pattern available on the site.) I have had such a wonderful and positive response regarding the pattern that I know that many of you are anxious to purchase it.
> 
> Yesterday I took some better 'presentation photos' of the project. I really think they came out nice. I took some of my own photos and printed them on photo paper and fit them into my frames and I just love the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, aren't they?
> 
> The photos are of my 'cat children', my human children and grand children, and my dear friend Leldon's son is on the bottom left. Wouldn't these be AWESOME gifts to give at holiday time?? And the cutting isn't really that hard, either. I think it is a really nice 'intermediate' scroll sawing project.
> 
> Here is a close up so you can see the size of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the same pattern, I am giving the inside motif designs for those of you who don't want photos inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sample set was done in a beautiful curly maple wood. You can really see the lovely grain on it and it compliments the designs so nicely.
> 
> Of course, I had to try some BLING on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, just a few beautiful hot-fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada really added a bit of elegance and polish to an already pretty ornament. Adding these stones took just a couple of minutes!
> 
> So that is all I am going to show you today. I am really pleased with this pattern and I think that you will enjoy cutting and giving them as well. For those of you on our mailing list, please watch for your newsletter later on today. I have some nice new things for the painters that subscribe to us as well as our new scroll saw patterns. We are always trying to keep all of you happy and busy!
> 
> It is another cloudy and cool autumn day outside. I suppose it goes with the season. I am snuggled up with my kitties and coffee this morning and just enjoying the quiet. I wish you all a beautiful day.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


wonderful tree ornaments. they made great photo frames. I would like to create also such ornament. wish you luck with your other creative art.

Regards,
do my homework online


----------



## bansal

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Time!*
> 
> As I write today, I promise I will keep things short. (I know - I always say that!) I want to get going on writing our newsletter that we will be sending out later on today. I also want to get to writing on the instructions for the new ornament pattern that will be available to my scroll saw followers later on today. (SLD519 - Damask Locket Ornament Pattern) (The link will work as soon as I have the pattern available on the site.) I have had such a wonderful and positive response regarding the pattern that I know that many of you are anxious to purchase it.
> 
> Yesterday I took some better 'presentation photos' of the project. I really think they came out nice. I took some of my own photos and printed them on photo paper and fit them into my frames and I just love the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, aren't they?
> 
> The photos are of my 'cat children', my human children and grand children, and my dear friend Leldon's son is on the bottom left. Wouldn't these be AWESOME gifts to give at holiday time?? And the cutting isn't really that hard, either. I think it is a really nice 'intermediate' scroll sawing project.
> 
> Here is a close up so you can see the size of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the same pattern, I am giving the inside motif designs for those of you who don't want photos inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sample set was done in a beautiful curly maple wood. You can really see the lovely grain on it and it compliments the designs so nicely.
> 
> Of course, I had to try some BLING on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, just a few beautiful hot-fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada really added a bit of elegance and polish to an already pretty ornament. Adding these stones took just a couple of minutes!
> 
> So that is all I am going to show you today. I am really pleased with this pattern and I think that you will enjoy cutting and giving them as well. For those of you on our mailing list, please watch for your newsletter later on today. I have some nice new things for the painters that subscribe to us as well as our new scroll saw patterns. We are always trying to keep all of you happy and busy!
> 
> It is another cloudy and cool autumn day outside. I suppose it goes with the season. I am snuggled up with my kitties and coffee this morning and just enjoying the quiet. I wish you all a beautiful day.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


onderfull frames you have pasted here. thank you for sharing.

Tanya


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Time!*
> 
> As I write today, I promise I will keep things short. (I know - I always say that!) I want to get going on writing our newsletter that we will be sending out later on today. I also want to get to writing on the instructions for the new ornament pattern that will be available to my scroll saw followers later on today. (SLD519 - Damask Locket Ornament Pattern) (The link will work as soon as I have the pattern available on the site.) I have had such a wonderful and positive response regarding the pattern that I know that many of you are anxious to purchase it.
> 
> Yesterday I took some better 'presentation photos' of the project. I really think they came out nice. I took some of my own photos and printed them on photo paper and fit them into my frames and I just love the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, aren't they?
> 
> The photos are of my 'cat children', my human children and grand children, and my dear friend Leldon's son is on the bottom left. Wouldn't these be AWESOME gifts to give at holiday time?? And the cutting isn't really that hard, either. I think it is a really nice 'intermediate' scroll sawing project.
> 
> Here is a close up so you can see the size of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the same pattern, I am giving the inside motif designs for those of you who don't want photos inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sample set was done in a beautiful curly maple wood. You can really see the lovely grain on it and it compliments the designs so nicely.
> 
> Of course, I had to try some BLING on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, just a few beautiful hot-fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada really added a bit of elegance and polish to an already pretty ornament. Adding these stones took just a couple of minutes!
> 
> So that is all I am going to show you today. I am really pleased with this pattern and I think that you will enjoy cutting and giving them as well. For those of you on our mailing list, please watch for your newsletter later on today. I have some nice new things for the painters that subscribe to us as well as our new scroll saw patterns. We are always trying to keep all of you happy and busy!
> 
> It is another cloudy and cool autumn day outside. I suppose it goes with the season. I am snuggled up with my kitties and coffee this morning and just enjoying the quiet. I wish you all a beautiful day.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much. 

Sheila


----------



## bansal

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update Time!*
> 
> As I write today, I promise I will keep things short. (I know - I always say that!) I want to get going on writing our newsletter that we will be sending out later on today. I also want to get to writing on the instructions for the new ornament pattern that will be available to my scroll saw followers later on today. (SLD519 - Damask Locket Ornament Pattern) (The link will work as soon as I have the pattern available on the site.) I have had such a wonderful and positive response regarding the pattern that I know that many of you are anxious to purchase it.
> 
> Yesterday I took some better 'presentation photos' of the project. I really think they came out nice. I took some of my own photos and printed them on photo paper and fit them into my frames and I just love the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, aren't they?
> 
> The photos are of my 'cat children', my human children and grand children, and my dear friend Leldon's son is on the bottom left. Wouldn't these be AWESOME gifts to give at holiday time?? And the cutting isn't really that hard, either. I think it is a really nice 'intermediate' scroll sawing project.
> 
> Here is a close up so you can see the size of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the same pattern, I am giving the inside motif designs for those of you who don't want photos inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sample set was done in a beautiful curly maple wood. You can really see the lovely grain on it and it compliments the designs so nicely.
> 
> Of course, I had to try some BLING on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, just a few beautiful hot-fix rhinestones that I got from Rhinestone Canada really added a bit of elegance and polish to an already pretty ornament. Adding these stones took just a couple of minutes!
> 
> So that is all I am going to show you today. I am really pleased with this pattern and I think that you will enjoy cutting and giving them as well. For those of you on our mailing list, please watch for your newsletter later on today. I have some nice new things for the painters that subscribe to us as well as our new scroll saw patterns. We are always trying to keep all of you happy and busy!
> 
> It is another cloudy and cool autumn day outside. I suppose it goes with the season. I am snuggled up with my kitties and coffee this morning and just enjoying the quiet. I wish you all a beautiful day.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Awesome frames you have pasted hete. share more

Tanya


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some More New Things*

Today is one of those days when I debated whether I should blog or not. Yesterday was one of those crazy/busy days when I finished my "work" at 11:30 pm (after being at it pretty much since I got up early in the morning!) I am still looking at 91 emails in my mail box - 31 which aren't open yet - that need attention.

Ahh . . . the luxury of being 'self-employed'! 

I say that with a smile because those of you who read regularly know how much I love my job. It really doesn't bother me being this busy. It is what we strive for. However, as we get busier and grow, there seem to be more days such as yesterday when we spend our time doing the day to day maintenance of our business, which doesn't make for exciting or inspiring reading. It is just the way it is.

So after I finished my new pattern (SLD519 Damask Photo Frame Ornaments) and emailed copies to those who pre-ordered them, I had to wind down a bit. I began playing with my new Kindle Fire reader that I got a couple of weeks ago from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's site for subscribing to her online classes. (Yes - it was a FREE bonus Mary is offering with a subscription to her classes! You can check it out HERE. Scroll to the bottom of the page) For someone like me who hasn't had a phone or tablet, this was a wonderful opportunity to try one out and expand my learning. Mary has so many wonderful classes and videos and the subscription is an incredible opportunity to learn with her.

Anyway, I played with my Kindle until after 3:30 this morning! I got lost in the many things it could do and had fun downloading some fun books and playing some wonderful videos. The videos by Mary are great to watch whether I am painting along or not, as I learn from every single one.

Needless to say, I slept in a little this morning. With the site all updated, today will be a day to regroup and unwind a bit.

I did want to mention a couple more items that I added to the site besides what I talked about yesterday. I now have my SLDP244 Autumn Harvest Banner pattern available.










This was the pattern I created for ToleTown that was painted on Roc-Lon fabric. I really enjoyed doing this one.

My other new product is a new surface that I will be using for some of my designs. They are called SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments:










I am selling them in sets of three. I think there will be loads of ways that people will enjoy using them for their everyday holiday crafting.










They are a great size and can be used for painting, stenciling or any other crafts.

Today I am awaiting the arrival of something that I can't wait to try. I hope it will help open an entirely new dimension for our little business. It is supposed to be delivered today, and I look forward to playing with it over the weekend and hopefully I will have some new things to show you on Monday.

Until then, I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Enjoy every moment of your days. Make every minute count.

Happy Friday and weekend to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*

I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )

Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.

I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.

The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.

As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.

Speaking of giving . . .

Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:










With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.

You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.

We hope you like it.

I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.

Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


----------



## WoodNSawdust

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


Thank you for the free pattern I can't wait to get through the Christmas season so I will have time to cut one.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


You are very welcome! It will be up there for a bit, anyway. 

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## mauibob

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


You always do such beautiful work, Sheila! Have a very Merry Christmas!
Bob


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


Beautiful plaque! I don't usually do the long plaques but i think I will do this one


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


Great to hear that the cats are being helped. Beautiful design by Keith. Thanks to both of you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


Thank you so much, John! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


Thank you Bob and Anna as well! I am sorry I got behind in my mails here.  I wish you all a wonderful week! 

Sheila


----------



## mscrafty

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


thank you for the free pattern i cant wait to give it a try


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


You are very welcome! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *New Free Scroll Saw Pattern*
> 
> I had a wonderful and crazy/busy weekend. It is always busy this time of year, and this year is no exception. I not only began working on some Christmas gifts, but I also have been working on some different aspects to expand our little business. I can't wait to be able to share on that front, but since I am still figuring things out, I am going to wait. (I know! I can be downright MEAN!  )
> 
> Yesterday Keith's mom and I attended a penny sale for the cats that live on the nearby fishing wharf. I have spoken of this group before, and my neighbor Lee is very active in working with them. For many years now, he goes to feed and check on the cats every single day. There are others as well that provide food, shelter and medical care for these dear animals. Many of them are ferel, and many of them have been dumped there by cruel people. Sometimes they are able to be adopted out to homes, but others are not suitable for life with humans, and accept the care from a distance.
> 
> I try to help them as much as I can. Keith and I frequently donate our prototypes to them for auction or penny sales such as we attended yesterday. It is a cause I enjoy helping with because I see all the good they do and the huge difference they make in so many little lives. They spend so much of their own time and money, and I am happy to try to give to them as much as I can afford.
> 
> The sale was a huge success, and even though we live in a small community, they raised over $6,000 for their cause. This will help them get through the long cold winter that is right around the corner. They certainly were grateful.
> 
> As per tradition, I didn't win a thing. <grin> Keith's mom won a prize though and she was happy with that. I think the best part of the afternoon was when the winner of the 50/50 prize draw won over $550.00 and immediately donated it back to the organization, saying the kitties needed the money more than she did. It truly warmed my heart and made me proud to live in such a wonderful, giving community.
> 
> Speaking of giving . . .
> 
> Keith made a beautiful new plaque to post on our site for free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the turmiol in the world and the upcoming holiday season quickly approaching, we both thought it would be an appropriate design to share with you.
> 
> You can get it on our "Free Patterns and Resources" page of our site.
> 
> We hope you like it.
> 
> I am keeping this short today because there is lots to do. I have lots of mail to get ready to ship out and lots of other things I am working on as well. Tomorrow I am taking my car to Halifax for the winter storage and to get some additional work done on it, so I may or may not blog. If not, I will be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful and happy Monday. Do something fun and creative!


Very nice thoughts from Keith and yourself. As John Lennon said it "Give peace a chance". Oh, and thnx for the link to the pattern.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Visit to the City*

I can't believe the whirlwind of time passing these days! It seems that soon after the sun comes up, it begins to turn to dusk again. I know it is 'that time' of the year, and the darkeness never really bothers me, but I can't help but feel that I am in a time warp. Every day is jam packed with thing to do! It is actually very exciting.

Yesterday we needed to head to Halifax to take my Mustang to be worked on and stored. For those of you who have followed the renovation of the car this past spring/summer, I need to mention that things don't always go exactly as planned. I have kept pretty quiet about it because as of now it is a 'work in progress' and to make a long story short, some of the things that were done on it were not done properly and as a result, we are back to square one with it.

You can imagine my disappointment and discouragement, as those of you who followed the process know how excited I was to get it done. (Not to mention, the great amount of money that I spent on it!)

But we all make mistakes, and even though I am not saying that it was "OK", I am giving the place ONE CHANCE to make it right. They promise to do so, and are doing a complete repaint of the car. The things that were missed will be attended to properly and the painter in charge of the job of my car has since been fired and replaced. We can only hope that things will go much better.

Even after all of this, I do like the owner of the shop. He seems genuine in his concerns and I understand that in a busy environment, something some things slip by. Also, he owned up to the mistakes that were made without question, and I have his word he will personally oversee the job this time.

So we took it there to spend the winter indoors and the work will be done by spring. I am guarded in my optimism that it will all turn out OK. I will certainly let you know.

Naturally, it began snowing on our 3 hour trip to the city. Anyone with a rear wheel drive Mustang GT knows that the car is not made for any type of winter weather at all. But fortunately it was not sticking and we slowly and carefully forged on and made it safely.

The rest of the day was crazy! We left the auto place at around 1:30 and headed for downtown Halifax. We had a couple of errands and I found that there was a Deserre's art store there that I hadn't seen before. Keith got his fill of city driving very quickly and we did make it to the store as well as stopping at the mall for a couple of things. Since this was my last trip to the city before snow and holidays, I wanted to have one 'looksie' to see what I could see. 

By the time we got out of the art store (which was OK - but not really too impressive) it was already getting dark. We wound through the snarled traffic and made our way to the highway toward home. The smell of exhaust was pretty strong and it brought back memories of my days living in Chicago. We were so happy when we finally got out of town.

On the way home, we stopped in the smaller town of New Minas to do some more shopping. Even though it was dark, it was only just after 6pm. We went to a few stores and got some wonderful 'treasures' which I will talk about on later posts.

One of my favorite things that I got at Staples was this:










An ADORABLE kitty tape dispenser. (Isn't it funny how excited we can get with something so silly?)

Among my other 'treasures' were some great BOXES for gift giving this holiday season. I am a 'box junkie' as many of you know, and I find it hard to pass up the beautiful holiday boxes that are available this time of year. Here is part of my haul:










This is only PART of the fun, as there are smaller boxes nested in the larger ones. I think if I bring another box into the house here, Keith will build me a place to live in with them! 

By the time we unpacked and I settled down and got through the almost 250 emails, it was nearly 3am. What a day!

So today I will be catching up on orders and cutting orders of wood. Lots of people ordered my little ornaments and I have a whole load to cut and get out. I am thrilled about that!

I should be back to my 'normal crazy' life by tomorrow. If you emailed me and are waiting for a reply, please be patient. I answered as many as I could last night and have some to do again today. I promise that these busy times are the foundation of some great new projects and ideas to come!

I hope you have a wonderful day! (Mid-week already!) Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Visit to the City*
> 
> I can't believe the whirlwind of time passing these days! It seems that soon after the sun comes up, it begins to turn to dusk again. I know it is 'that time' of the year, and the darkeness never really bothers me, but I can't help but feel that I am in a time warp. Every day is jam packed with thing to do! It is actually very exciting.
> 
> Yesterday we needed to head to Halifax to take my Mustang to be worked on and stored. For those of you who have followed the renovation of the car this past spring/summer, I need to mention that things don't always go exactly as planned. I have kept pretty quiet about it because as of now it is a 'work in progress' and to make a long story short, some of the things that were done on it were not done properly and as a result, we are back to square one with it.
> 
> You can imagine my disappointment and discouragement, as those of you who followed the process know how excited I was to get it done. (Not to mention, the great amount of money that I spent on it!)
> 
> But we all make mistakes, and even though I am not saying that it was "OK", I am giving the place ONE CHANCE to make it right. They promise to do so, and are doing a complete repaint of the car. The things that were missed will be attended to properly and the painter in charge of the job of my car has since been fired and replaced. We can only hope that things will go much better.
> 
> Even after all of this, I do like the owner of the shop. He seems genuine in his concerns and I understand that in a busy environment, something some things slip by. Also, he owned up to the mistakes that were made without question, and I have his word he will personally oversee the job this time.
> 
> So we took it there to spend the winter indoors and the work will be done by spring. I am guarded in my optimism that it will all turn out OK. I will certainly let you know.
> 
> Naturally, it began snowing on our 3 hour trip to the city. Anyone with a rear wheel drive Mustang GT knows that the car is not made for any type of winter weather at all. But fortunately it was not sticking and we slowly and carefully forged on and made it safely.
> 
> The rest of the day was crazy! We left the auto place at around 1:30 and headed for downtown Halifax. We had a couple of errands and I found that there was a Deserre's art store there that I hadn't seen before. Keith got his fill of city driving very quickly and we did make it to the store as well as stopping at the mall for a couple of things. Since this was my last trip to the city before snow and holidays, I wanted to have one 'looksie' to see what I could see.
> 
> By the time we got out of the art store (which was OK - but not really too impressive) it was already getting dark. We wound through the snarled traffic and made our way to the highway toward home. The smell of exhaust was pretty strong and it brought back memories of my days living in Chicago. We were so happy when we finally got out of town.
> 
> On the way home, we stopped in the smaller town of New Minas to do some more shopping. Even though it was dark, it was only just after 6pm. We went to a few stores and got some wonderful 'treasures' which I will talk about on later posts.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I got at Staples was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ADORABLE kitty tape dispenser. (Isn't it funny how excited we can get with something so silly?)
> 
> Among my other 'treasures' were some great BOXES for gift giving this holiday season. I am a 'box junkie' as many of you know, and I find it hard to pass up the beautiful holiday boxes that are available this time of year. Here is part of my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only PART of the fun, as there are smaller boxes nested in the larger ones. I think if I bring another box into the house here, Keith will build me a place to live in with them!
> 
> By the time we unpacked and I settled down and got through the almost 250 emails, it was nearly 3am. What a day!
> 
> So today I will be catching up on orders and cutting orders of wood. Lots of people ordered my little ornaments and I have a whole load to cut and get out. I am thrilled about that!
> 
> I should be back to my 'normal crazy' life by tomorrow. If you emailed me and are waiting for a reply, please be patient. I answered as many as I could last night and have some to do again today. I promise that these busy times are the foundation of some great new projects and ideas to come!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! (Mid-week already!) Happy Wednesday to you!


Luv the kitty tape dispenser. Gotta have fun things around like this. Makes it a happy happy place.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Sometimes Less is More*

I began writing a blog post yesterday (really I did) and just as I got started, the power went out. This was the second time in the past few weeks this happened, which was unusual because prior to that, we had kept power for years.

One would think that I would have really been upset, but for some reason, I was not. I had just filled the orders that arrived overnight and the post was going to mostly be about some new things that I am going to work on in the future. Nothing that I can't discuss later on.

Lately, I find myself being a bit overwhelmed. While I am continually pushing to help our business grow and work on new ideas, I find that when I do achieve success in these areas, I have to be watchful of the consequences. (I am using the term "consequences" in a positive way, not in the usual negative sense that we sometimes associate with the word.)

Growing a business usually means that there is more responsibility. If one isn't watchful, it is easy to lose control of things and allow the business to run you. While the thought of having a great idea, implementing it, and then being wildly successful with it is enticing, I have seen many a friend lose everything as a result of not being prepared for success and moving too quickly. Like most anything, it is better to grow slowly and teach ourselves to evolve with the changes that the new successes can bring. Otherwise, we wind up with feeling overwhelmed and not being able to fulfill our commitments - both to ourselves and our customers - and in some cases we wind up losing everything by allowing things to spin out of control, or worse yet, burning out. It is something that needs to be seriously considered.

The past year has been good to Keith and I. Both of us have found new and successful avenues for our company. Some of them are self-supporting and others will require additional time on our part. I feel very fortunate that in this economy we are able to say that our business is steadily growing.

But as a result of this, there are days when we feel a bit overwhelmed. I can only speak for myself here, but I have seen it in my partner as well. More patterns, and products equals more customers and emails, equals more mailing, paperwork and time. Again, I am not complaining, but only stating facts. I know that I have many followers who also have their own small businesses as we do and I find comfort in knowing that they experience the same things. Some deal with them better than others and unfortunately, it is the demise of those who are not prepared to handle the growth. I don't want that to happen to us.

Above all, I never want our quality of products or service to suffer. We always pride ourselves on doing the best job we can on our designs and I believe that is why it is so easy for us to promote ourselves. Neither Keith nor myself are great at selling ourselves, but if our products weren't results of our best efforts, it would be impossible. You have to believe in yourself in order to convince others to believe in you. I know if I was not happy with a particular design, there would be no way that I would be able to sell it to anyone. I am sure Keith feels the same. We both realize that there are lots of places where people can get free designs for both scroll sawing and painting, and we need to make sure that our designs are worth paying for. They have to be better. Otherwise we wouldn't last another year.

So I believe the answer is to be aware of things and learn to back off sometimes. Not completely, mind you, but in the places that you feel you can.

For years I blogged every morning, seven days a week. I love writing my posts here because through them I have met so many wonderful creative people and it is a great chance to keep in touch with you all. It has become part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth in the morning or having coffee.

But lately, I find that I have had so many responsibilities that it is sometimes better to back off and skip posting for a day. I especially find it more difficult to post when I am working on new things that I am not yet ready to reveal. I could spend the entire day working on them and feel that I have nothing of substance to share with you the next day. I don't want to post just to post. I think that would be boring for all of us.

So if you see me posting a little less, it isn't because things are slowing down, but rather the opposite. I can assure you it doesn't mean that I am being lazy and sleeping in, but probably moreso that I am busy catching up with emails, packing up orders to ship out, or having fun designing new projects to share with you. It is all good.

Yesterday we had a wonderful and quiet Thanksgiving celebration. It was just Keith, his mom and I (and of course, our three cats!) It was a far cry from earlier in my life when there was the busy time of having dinner for a huge amount of people. Our lives have settled into something that is very different than that. There are times when I miss the bustle of crowds and big parties, but mostly I am happy right where I am. We had a dinner of turkey, stuffing, two pies, home made cranberry relish and a vegetable. Even though the power was out until about noon, I wasn't in a panic. I knew that if it didn't return, we would just go with the flow and find something good to eat. There was little stress in the day, and while I missed my own children and their families, I felt content in the little family I have here. I read many posts on Facebook later on of people who were exhausted and overwhelmed yesterday. They were gearing up for a hectic month ahead as well. You could already feel their stress. It made me wonder if it is all worth it.

I am titling this entry "Less is More" because as I get older, I find that more and more to be true. We live in society that seems to be driven by 'having more'. Bigger and better are unfortunately the benchmarks for success. But are we really successful with more than we can ever handle or enjoy? I don't think so.

To me, being successful is leading a productive life that makes me happy. I want to contribute to the world by teaching and inspiring others to find ways to be creative. In my experience, when one learns to be creative, their accomplishments raise their self-esteem and help make them happier overall. From cutting out a plaque on the scroll saw to painting an ornament or learning a new drawing technique or creating a beautiful needlework piece, they all create a positive self-image. We need more of that in this world.

I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday and an even better one today. I hope you agree that slowing down is the key to being able to actually enjoy your world around you, for we never know just how long we will be here.

Happy Friday to you all. Have a beautiful weekend.










SLDK398 - Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Less is More*
> 
> I began writing a blog post yesterday (really I did) and just as I got started, the power went out. This was the second time in the past few weeks this happened, which was unusual because prior to that, we had kept power for years.
> 
> One would think that I would have really been upset, but for some reason, I was not. I had just filled the orders that arrived overnight and the post was going to mostly be about some new things that I am going to work on in the future. Nothing that I can't discuss later on.
> 
> Lately, I find myself being a bit overwhelmed. While I am continually pushing to help our business grow and work on new ideas, I find that when I do achieve success in these areas, I have to be watchful of the consequences. (I am using the term "consequences" in a positive way, not in the usual negative sense that we sometimes associate with the word.)
> 
> Growing a business usually means that there is more responsibility. If one isn't watchful, it is easy to lose control of things and allow the business to run you. While the thought of having a great idea, implementing it, and then being wildly successful with it is enticing, I have seen many a friend lose everything as a result of not being prepared for success and moving too quickly. Like most anything, it is better to grow slowly and teach ourselves to evolve with the changes that the new successes can bring. Otherwise, we wind up with feeling overwhelmed and not being able to fulfill our commitments - both to ourselves and our customers - and in some cases we wind up losing everything by allowing things to spin out of control, or worse yet, burning out. It is something that needs to be seriously considered.
> 
> The past year has been good to Keith and I. Both of us have found new and successful avenues for our company. Some of them are self-supporting and others will require additional time on our part. I feel very fortunate that in this economy we are able to say that our business is steadily growing.
> 
> But as a result of this, there are days when we feel a bit overwhelmed. I can only speak for myself here, but I have seen it in my partner as well. More patterns, and products equals more customers and emails, equals more mailing, paperwork and time. Again, I am not complaining, but only stating facts. I know that I have many followers who also have their own small businesses as we do and I find comfort in knowing that they experience the same things. Some deal with them better than others and unfortunately, it is the demise of those who are not prepared to handle the growth. I don't want that to happen to us.
> 
> Above all, I never want our quality of products or service to suffer. We always pride ourselves on doing the best job we can on our designs and I believe that is why it is so easy for us to promote ourselves. Neither Keith nor myself are great at selling ourselves, but if our products weren't results of our best efforts, it would be impossible. You have to believe in yourself in order to convince others to believe in you. I know if I was not happy with a particular design, there would be no way that I would be able to sell it to anyone. I am sure Keith feels the same. We both realize that there are lots of places where people can get free designs for both scroll sawing and painting, and we need to make sure that our designs are worth paying for. They have to be better. Otherwise we wouldn't last another year.
> 
> So I believe the answer is to be aware of things and learn to back off sometimes. Not completely, mind you, but in the places that you feel you can.
> 
> For years I blogged every morning, seven days a week. I love writing my posts here because through them I have met so many wonderful creative people and it is a great chance to keep in touch with you all. It has become part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth in the morning or having coffee.
> 
> But lately, I find that I have had so many responsibilities that it is sometimes better to back off and skip posting for a day. I especially find it more difficult to post when I am working on new things that I am not yet ready to reveal. I could spend the entire day working on them and feel that I have nothing of substance to share with you the next day. I don't want to post just to post. I think that would be boring for all of us.
> 
> So if you see me posting a little less, it isn't because things are slowing down, but rather the opposite. I can assure you it doesn't mean that I am being lazy and sleeping in, but probably moreso that I am busy catching up with emails, packing up orders to ship out, or having fun designing new projects to share with you. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful and quiet Thanksgiving celebration. It was just Keith, his mom and I (and of course, our three cats!) It was a far cry from earlier in my life when there was the busy time of having dinner for a huge amount of people. Our lives have settled into something that is very different than that. There are times when I miss the bustle of crowds and big parties, but mostly I am happy right where I am. We had a dinner of turkey, stuffing, two pies, home made cranberry relish and a vegetable. Even though the power was out until about noon, I wasn't in a panic. I knew that if it didn't return, we would just go with the flow and find something good to eat. There was little stress in the day, and while I missed my own children and their families, I felt content in the little family I have here. I read many posts on Facebook later on of people who were exhausted and overwhelmed yesterday. They were gearing up for a hectic month ahead as well. You could already feel their stress. It made me wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> I am titling this entry "Less is More" because as I get older, I find that more and more to be true. We live in society that seems to be driven by 'having more'. Bigger and better are unfortunately the benchmarks for success. But are we really successful with more than we can ever handle or enjoy? I don't think so.
> 
> To me, being successful is leading a productive life that makes me happy. I want to contribute to the world by teaching and inspiring others to find ways to be creative. In my experience, when one learns to be creative, their accomplishments raise their self-esteem and help make them happier overall. From cutting out a plaque on the scroll saw to painting an ornament or learning a new drawing technique or creating a beautiful needlework piece, they all create a positive self-image. We need more of that in this world.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday and an even better one today. I hope you agree that slowing down is the key to being able to actually enjoy your world around you, for we never know just how long we will be here.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. Have a beautiful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK398 - Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


Great advice Sheila. It makes me think of someone in the town where I live, and he usually makes the comment "good enough" at the end of whatever he is doing. Then he wonders why his customers are not 100% satisfied. Doing your best work is evident in what you and Keith produce, and this makes your products stand out. Good work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Less is More*
> 
> I began writing a blog post yesterday (really I did) and just as I got started, the power went out. This was the second time in the past few weeks this happened, which was unusual because prior to that, we had kept power for years.
> 
> One would think that I would have really been upset, but for some reason, I was not. I had just filled the orders that arrived overnight and the post was going to mostly be about some new things that I am going to work on in the future. Nothing that I can't discuss later on.
> 
> Lately, I find myself being a bit overwhelmed. While I am continually pushing to help our business grow and work on new ideas, I find that when I do achieve success in these areas, I have to be watchful of the consequences. (I am using the term "consequences" in a positive way, not in the usual negative sense that we sometimes associate with the word.)
> 
> Growing a business usually means that there is more responsibility. If one isn't watchful, it is easy to lose control of things and allow the business to run you. While the thought of having a great idea, implementing it, and then being wildly successful with it is enticing, I have seen many a friend lose everything as a result of not being prepared for success and moving too quickly. Like most anything, it is better to grow slowly and teach ourselves to evolve with the changes that the new successes can bring. Otherwise, we wind up with feeling overwhelmed and not being able to fulfill our commitments - both to ourselves and our customers - and in some cases we wind up losing everything by allowing things to spin out of control, or worse yet, burning out. It is something that needs to be seriously considered.
> 
> The past year has been good to Keith and I. Both of us have found new and successful avenues for our company. Some of them are self-supporting and others will require additional time on our part. I feel very fortunate that in this economy we are able to say that our business is steadily growing.
> 
> But as a result of this, there are days when we feel a bit overwhelmed. I can only speak for myself here, but I have seen it in my partner as well. More patterns, and products equals more customers and emails, equals more mailing, paperwork and time. Again, I am not complaining, but only stating facts. I know that I have many followers who also have their own small businesses as we do and I find comfort in knowing that they experience the same things. Some deal with them better than others and unfortunately, it is the demise of those who are not prepared to handle the growth. I don't want that to happen to us.
> 
> Above all, I never want our quality of products or service to suffer. We always pride ourselves on doing the best job we can on our designs and I believe that is why it is so easy for us to promote ourselves. Neither Keith nor myself are great at selling ourselves, but if our products weren't results of our best efforts, it would be impossible. You have to believe in yourself in order to convince others to believe in you. I know if I was not happy with a particular design, there would be no way that I would be able to sell it to anyone. I am sure Keith feels the same. We both realize that there are lots of places where people can get free designs for both scroll sawing and painting, and we need to make sure that our designs are worth paying for. They have to be better. Otherwise we wouldn't last another year.
> 
> So I believe the answer is to be aware of things and learn to back off sometimes. Not completely, mind you, but in the places that you feel you can.
> 
> For years I blogged every morning, seven days a week. I love writing my posts here because through them I have met so many wonderful creative people and it is a great chance to keep in touch with you all. It has become part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth in the morning or having coffee.
> 
> But lately, I find that I have had so many responsibilities that it is sometimes better to back off and skip posting for a day. I especially find it more difficult to post when I am working on new things that I am not yet ready to reveal. I could spend the entire day working on them and feel that I have nothing of substance to share with you the next day. I don't want to post just to post. I think that would be boring for all of us.
> 
> So if you see me posting a little less, it isn't because things are slowing down, but rather the opposite. I can assure you it doesn't mean that I am being lazy and sleeping in, but probably moreso that I am busy catching up with emails, packing up orders to ship out, or having fun designing new projects to share with you. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful and quiet Thanksgiving celebration. It was just Keith, his mom and I (and of course, our three cats!) It was a far cry from earlier in my life when there was the busy time of having dinner for a huge amount of people. Our lives have settled into something that is very different than that. There are times when I miss the bustle of crowds and big parties, but mostly I am happy right where I am. We had a dinner of turkey, stuffing, two pies, home made cranberry relish and a vegetable. Even though the power was out until about noon, I wasn't in a panic. I knew that if it didn't return, we would just go with the flow and find something good to eat. There was little stress in the day, and while I missed my own children and their families, I felt content in the little family I have here. I read many posts on Facebook later on of people who were exhausted and overwhelmed yesterday. They were gearing up for a hectic month ahead as well. You could already feel their stress. It made me wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> I am titling this entry "Less is More" because as I get older, I find that more and more to be true. We live in society that seems to be driven by 'having more'. Bigger and better are unfortunately the benchmarks for success. But are we really successful with more than we can ever handle or enjoy? I don't think so.
> 
> To me, being successful is leading a productive life that makes me happy. I want to contribute to the world by teaching and inspiring others to find ways to be creative. In my experience, when one learns to be creative, their accomplishments raise their self-esteem and help make them happier overall. From cutting out a plaque on the scroll saw to painting an ornament or learning a new drawing technique or creating a beautiful needlework piece, they all create a positive self-image. We need more of that in this world.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday and an even better one today. I hope you agree that slowing down is the key to being able to actually enjoy your world around you, for we never know just how long we will be here.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. Have a beautiful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK398 - Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


Thank you for your kind words, John. It gets hard sometimes because we try so hard to be successful and then we are sometimes overwhelmed. I think that is the time to slow down when I feel that way. It is good that I recognize it as such though.

I hope you have a great weekend.  Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Less is More*
> 
> I began writing a blog post yesterday (really I did) and just as I got started, the power went out. This was the second time in the past few weeks this happened, which was unusual because prior to that, we had kept power for years.
> 
> One would think that I would have really been upset, but for some reason, I was not. I had just filled the orders that arrived overnight and the post was going to mostly be about some new things that I am going to work on in the future. Nothing that I can't discuss later on.
> 
> Lately, I find myself being a bit overwhelmed. While I am continually pushing to help our business grow and work on new ideas, I find that when I do achieve success in these areas, I have to be watchful of the consequences. (I am using the term "consequences" in a positive way, not in the usual negative sense that we sometimes associate with the word.)
> 
> Growing a business usually means that there is more responsibility. If one isn't watchful, it is easy to lose control of things and allow the business to run you. While the thought of having a great idea, implementing it, and then being wildly successful with it is enticing, I have seen many a friend lose everything as a result of not being prepared for success and moving too quickly. Like most anything, it is better to grow slowly and teach ourselves to evolve with the changes that the new successes can bring. Otherwise, we wind up with feeling overwhelmed and not being able to fulfill our commitments - both to ourselves and our customers - and in some cases we wind up losing everything by allowing things to spin out of control, or worse yet, burning out. It is something that needs to be seriously considered.
> 
> The past year has been good to Keith and I. Both of us have found new and successful avenues for our company. Some of them are self-supporting and others will require additional time on our part. I feel very fortunate that in this economy we are able to say that our business is steadily growing.
> 
> But as a result of this, there are days when we feel a bit overwhelmed. I can only speak for myself here, but I have seen it in my partner as well. More patterns, and products equals more customers and emails, equals more mailing, paperwork and time. Again, I am not complaining, but only stating facts. I know that I have many followers who also have their own small businesses as we do and I find comfort in knowing that they experience the same things. Some deal with them better than others and unfortunately, it is the demise of those who are not prepared to handle the growth. I don't want that to happen to us.
> 
> Above all, I never want our quality of products or service to suffer. We always pride ourselves on doing the best job we can on our designs and I believe that is why it is so easy for us to promote ourselves. Neither Keith nor myself are great at selling ourselves, but if our products weren't results of our best efforts, it would be impossible. You have to believe in yourself in order to convince others to believe in you. I know if I was not happy with a particular design, there would be no way that I would be able to sell it to anyone. I am sure Keith feels the same. We both realize that there are lots of places where people can get free designs for both scroll sawing and painting, and we need to make sure that our designs are worth paying for. They have to be better. Otherwise we wouldn't last another year.
> 
> So I believe the answer is to be aware of things and learn to back off sometimes. Not completely, mind you, but in the places that you feel you can.
> 
> For years I blogged every morning, seven days a week. I love writing my posts here because through them I have met so many wonderful creative people and it is a great chance to keep in touch with you all. It has become part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth in the morning or having coffee.
> 
> But lately, I find that I have had so many responsibilities that it is sometimes better to back off and skip posting for a day. I especially find it more difficult to post when I am working on new things that I am not yet ready to reveal. I could spend the entire day working on them and feel that I have nothing of substance to share with you the next day. I don't want to post just to post. I think that would be boring for all of us.
> 
> So if you see me posting a little less, it isn't because things are slowing down, but rather the opposite. I can assure you it doesn't mean that I am being lazy and sleeping in, but probably moreso that I am busy catching up with emails, packing up orders to ship out, or having fun designing new projects to share with you. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful and quiet Thanksgiving celebration. It was just Keith, his mom and I (and of course, our three cats!) It was a far cry from earlier in my life when there was the busy time of having dinner for a huge amount of people. Our lives have settled into something that is very different than that. There are times when I miss the bustle of crowds and big parties, but mostly I am happy right where I am. We had a dinner of turkey, stuffing, two pies, home made cranberry relish and a vegetable. Even though the power was out until about noon, I wasn't in a panic. I knew that if it didn't return, we would just go with the flow and find something good to eat. There was little stress in the day, and while I missed my own children and their families, I felt content in the little family I have here. I read many posts on Facebook later on of people who were exhausted and overwhelmed yesterday. They were gearing up for a hectic month ahead as well. You could already feel their stress. It made me wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> I am titling this entry "Less is More" because as I get older, I find that more and more to be true. We live in society that seems to be driven by 'having more'. Bigger and better are unfortunately the benchmarks for success. But are we really successful with more than we can ever handle or enjoy? I don't think so.
> 
> To me, being successful is leading a productive life that makes me happy. I want to contribute to the world by teaching and inspiring others to find ways to be creative. In my experience, when one learns to be creative, their accomplishments raise their self-esteem and help make them happier overall. From cutting out a plaque on the scroll saw to painting an ornament or learning a new drawing technique or creating a beautiful needlework piece, they all create a positive self-image. We need more of that in this world.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday and an even better one today. I hope you agree that slowing down is the key to being able to actually enjoy your world around you, for we never know just how long we will be here.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. Have a beautiful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK398 - Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


The creative mind is a complex thing! We get so many ideas that sometimes it does become a bit overwhelming and we get stuck for a short time. The work you and Keith do is awesome and the quality of your work and your patterns is right on the top level. I've been enjoying watching you and Keith succeed in your business and your lives. Thanks for sharing your journey with us all.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Sometimes Less is More*
> 
> I began writing a blog post yesterday (really I did) and just as I got started, the power went out. This was the second time in the past few weeks this happened, which was unusual because prior to that, we had kept power for years.
> 
> One would think that I would have really been upset, but for some reason, I was not. I had just filled the orders that arrived overnight and the post was going to mostly be about some new things that I am going to work on in the future. Nothing that I can't discuss later on.
> 
> Lately, I find myself being a bit overwhelmed. While I am continually pushing to help our business grow and work on new ideas, I find that when I do achieve success in these areas, I have to be watchful of the consequences. (I am using the term "consequences" in a positive way, not in the usual negative sense that we sometimes associate with the word.)
> 
> Growing a business usually means that there is more responsibility. If one isn't watchful, it is easy to lose control of things and allow the business to run you. While the thought of having a great idea, implementing it, and then being wildly successful with it is enticing, I have seen many a friend lose everything as a result of not being prepared for success and moving too quickly. Like most anything, it is better to grow slowly and teach ourselves to evolve with the changes that the new successes can bring. Otherwise, we wind up with feeling overwhelmed and not being able to fulfill our commitments - both to ourselves and our customers - and in some cases we wind up losing everything by allowing things to spin out of control, or worse yet, burning out. It is something that needs to be seriously considered.
> 
> The past year has been good to Keith and I. Both of us have found new and successful avenues for our company. Some of them are self-supporting and others will require additional time on our part. I feel very fortunate that in this economy we are able to say that our business is steadily growing.
> 
> But as a result of this, there are days when we feel a bit overwhelmed. I can only speak for myself here, but I have seen it in my partner as well. More patterns, and products equals more customers and emails, equals more mailing, paperwork and time. Again, I am not complaining, but only stating facts. I know that I have many followers who also have their own small businesses as we do and I find comfort in knowing that they experience the same things. Some deal with them better than others and unfortunately, it is the demise of those who are not prepared to handle the growth. I don't want that to happen to us.
> 
> Above all, I never want our quality of products or service to suffer. We always pride ourselves on doing the best job we can on our designs and I believe that is why it is so easy for us to promote ourselves. Neither Keith nor myself are great at selling ourselves, but if our products weren't results of our best efforts, it would be impossible. You have to believe in yourself in order to convince others to believe in you. I know if I was not happy with a particular design, there would be no way that I would be able to sell it to anyone. I am sure Keith feels the same. We both realize that there are lots of places where people can get free designs for both scroll sawing and painting, and we need to make sure that our designs are worth paying for. They have to be better. Otherwise we wouldn't last another year.
> 
> So I believe the answer is to be aware of things and learn to back off sometimes. Not completely, mind you, but in the places that you feel you can.
> 
> For years I blogged every morning, seven days a week. I love writing my posts here because through them I have met so many wonderful creative people and it is a great chance to keep in touch with you all. It has become part of my daily routine, like brushing my teeth in the morning or having coffee.
> 
> But lately, I find that I have had so many responsibilities that it is sometimes better to back off and skip posting for a day. I especially find it more difficult to post when I am working on new things that I am not yet ready to reveal. I could spend the entire day working on them and feel that I have nothing of substance to share with you the next day. I don't want to post just to post. I think that would be boring for all of us.
> 
> So if you see me posting a little less, it isn't because things are slowing down, but rather the opposite. I can assure you it doesn't mean that I am being lazy and sleeping in, but probably moreso that I am busy catching up with emails, packing up orders to ship out, or having fun designing new projects to share with you. It is all good.
> 
> Yesterday we had a wonderful and quiet Thanksgiving celebration. It was just Keith, his mom and I (and of course, our three cats!) It was a far cry from earlier in my life when there was the busy time of having dinner for a huge amount of people. Our lives have settled into something that is very different than that. There are times when I miss the bustle of crowds and big parties, but mostly I am happy right where I am. We had a dinner of turkey, stuffing, two pies, home made cranberry relish and a vegetable. Even though the power was out until about noon, I wasn't in a panic. I knew that if it didn't return, we would just go with the flow and find something good to eat. There was little stress in the day, and while I missed my own children and their families, I felt content in the little family I have here. I read many posts on Facebook later on of people who were exhausted and overwhelmed yesterday. They were gearing up for a hectic month ahead as well. You could already feel their stress. It made me wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> I am titling this entry "Less is More" because as I get older, I find that more and more to be true. We live in society that seems to be driven by 'having more'. Bigger and better are unfortunately the benchmarks for success. But are we really successful with more than we can ever handle or enjoy? I don't think so.
> 
> To me, being successful is leading a productive life that makes me happy. I want to contribute to the world by teaching and inspiring others to find ways to be creative. In my experience, when one learns to be creative, their accomplishments raise their self-esteem and help make them happier overall. From cutting out a plaque on the scroll saw to painting an ornament or learning a new drawing technique or creating a beautiful needlework piece, they all create a positive self-image. We need more of that in this world.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday and an even better one today. I hope you agree that slowing down is the key to being able to actually enjoy your world around you, for we never know just how long we will be here.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. Have a beautiful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK398 - Self-Framing Give Thanks Plaque Pattern by Keith Fenton


Thank you for being such a big part of it, Anna. There are days when I see your encouraging comments, and I can't write back at the moment. I honestly think that I could have a full time job doing 'office work'! I like answering personally and with thought and time - not just dashing out a quick comment. As a result my replies sometimes get put on the back burner for a little while. But I read everything and they really keep me going. Especially on those days when I am a bit 'muddled'.

I really appreciate your encouragement and friendship. I love seeing you take an idea I may have and run with it. It makes me feel like I am doing something "right". 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Preparing for "Hibernation"*

It seems like it has been weeks since I have written, even though it has only been a couple of days. These past few days I have been in "elf mode" and even though I have been terribly busy, I can't show much of what I am doing here yet. There are many surprises in the works.

Over the weekend, I worked in many directions. I had wanted to make a pot of soup, but I haven't managed to do that yet. Hopefully later on today.

I spent Saturday cutting orders and Sunday Keith took me to Yarmouth to do some shopping and we went to dinner and a movie. We like having a 'date night' every once in a while just to get us out of here and have a little change of pace. The dinner was absolutely lovely, served at a wonderful local restaurant. They had a huge Christmas tree up in the center of the room and there were beautiful decorations all around. It really put us in the Christmas spirit. 

The movie we saw was wonderful as well. We watched the next generation of Rocky movies (Creed) and we both enjoyed it very much. There is nothing like sitting in a theater with a huge screen to really 'experience' a movie! Even though it is a bit expensive (it was $1 when I was a kid!) it is a wonderful treat and we try to go every so often when there is something we think we will like seeing. I must say I thought that Creed would be a bit of a stretch, trying to extend the Rocky legacy, but it was a good story and well done. We both give it a 'thumbs up!'

Yesterday, I had the opportunity to go with my Canadian sister and mom to the city for a day of shopping. We left the house just after seven in the morning and I didn't get home until after ten. I was truly exhausted, but I can happily say that I think I finished getting just about all I will need not only for the holidays, but for the winter season as well. I keep mentioning that I am working on some new ventures, and with my car now in storage I try to stock up when I can get to the city on the supplies I will be needing in the months to come. It is no small task, but I think I am good to go now and can 'hibernate' until the spring and accomplish a great deal. It is now I can relax and really accomplish some nice work. I am very pleased with that.

So today it is back to the drawing board/paint brush/scroll saw and computer!

Here is a sneak peek to what I am working on today . . .










It is a "Quick Paint" project for Toletown for December. I should have it completed today and the pattern to Lorrie by tomorrow. It is fun and something new that I think everyone will love. 

I also have some packaging up to do. I have an exchange gift going out that I need to pack up today. I had wanted to get some 'extras' to add into it yesterday and I found some wonderful little things!

With that said, I will be back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have finished photos of my project and be working on some new things. I have TONS of new ideas and I think that you will like them! I am really excited!

As we enter into our last month of the year, I hope you all remember to take time to enjoy things. Rushing through everything is so stressful and kind of defeats the purpose of celebrating at all!

Take care and have a wonderful day today! Happy December to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for "Hibernation"*
> 
> It seems like it has been weeks since I have written, even though it has only been a couple of days. These past few days I have been in "elf mode" and even though I have been terribly busy, I can't show much of what I am doing here yet. There are many surprises in the works.
> 
> Over the weekend, I worked in many directions. I had wanted to make a pot of soup, but I haven't managed to do that yet. Hopefully later on today.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting orders and Sunday Keith took me to Yarmouth to do some shopping and we went to dinner and a movie. We like having a 'date night' every once in a while just to get us out of here and have a little change of pace. The dinner was absolutely lovely, served at a wonderful local restaurant. They had a huge Christmas tree up in the center of the room and there were beautiful decorations all around. It really put us in the Christmas spirit.
> 
> The movie we saw was wonderful as well. We watched the next generation of Rocky movies (Creed) and we both enjoyed it very much. There is nothing like sitting in a theater with a huge screen to really 'experience' a movie! Even though it is a bit expensive (it was $1 when I was a kid!) it is a wonderful treat and we try to go every so often when there is something we think we will like seeing. I must say I thought that Creed would be a bit of a stretch, trying to extend the Rocky legacy, but it was a good story and well done. We both give it a 'thumbs up!'
> 
> Yesterday, I had the opportunity to go with my Canadian sister and mom to the city for a day of shopping. We left the house just after seven in the morning and I didn't get home until after ten. I was truly exhausted, but I can happily say that I think I finished getting just about all I will need not only for the holidays, but for the winter season as well. I keep mentioning that I am working on some new ventures, and with my car now in storage I try to stock up when I can get to the city on the supplies I will be needing in the months to come. It is no small task, but I think I am good to go now and can 'hibernate' until the spring and accomplish a great deal. It is now I can relax and really accomplish some nice work. I am very pleased with that.
> 
> So today it is back to the drawing board/paint brush/scroll saw and computer!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek to what I am working on today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a "Quick Paint" project for Toletown for December. I should have it completed today and the pattern to Lorrie by tomorrow. It is fun and something new that I think everyone will love.
> 
> I also have some packaging up to do. I have an exchange gift going out that I need to pack up today. I had wanted to get some 'extras' to add into it yesterday and I found some wonderful little things!
> 
> With that said, I will be back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have finished photos of my project and be working on some new things. I have TONS of new ideas and I think that you will like them! I am really excited!
> 
> As we enter into our last month of the year, I hope you all remember to take time to enjoy things. Rushing through everything is so stressful and kind of defeats the purpose of celebrating at all!
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful day today! Happy December to you all!


Sheila & Keith, So very glad to hear y'all enjoyed a great night out. The fact that the restaurant had a large CHRISTMAS tree in the dinning area is absolutely fantastic So many efforts are now being made in the USA to subdue Christmas in favor of seasonal comments that I fear remembrance of Christ's birth will someday be a thing of the past. The scroll work, or it could well be crochet; as a sneak preview, is beautiful Russell


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for "Hibernation"*
> 
> It seems like it has been weeks since I have written, even though it has only been a couple of days. These past few days I have been in "elf mode" and even though I have been terribly busy, I can't show much of what I am doing here yet. There are many surprises in the works.
> 
> Over the weekend, I worked in many directions. I had wanted to make a pot of soup, but I haven't managed to do that yet. Hopefully later on today.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting orders and Sunday Keith took me to Yarmouth to do some shopping and we went to dinner and a movie. We like having a 'date night' every once in a while just to get us out of here and have a little change of pace. The dinner was absolutely lovely, served at a wonderful local restaurant. They had a huge Christmas tree up in the center of the room and there were beautiful decorations all around. It really put us in the Christmas spirit.
> 
> The movie we saw was wonderful as well. We watched the next generation of Rocky movies (Creed) and we both enjoyed it very much. There is nothing like sitting in a theater with a huge screen to really 'experience' a movie! Even though it is a bit expensive (it was $1 when I was a kid!) it is a wonderful treat and we try to go every so often when there is something we think we will like seeing. I must say I thought that Creed would be a bit of a stretch, trying to extend the Rocky legacy, but it was a good story and well done. We both give it a 'thumbs up!'
> 
> Yesterday, I had the opportunity to go with my Canadian sister and mom to the city for a day of shopping. We left the house just after seven in the morning and I didn't get home until after ten. I was truly exhausted, but I can happily say that I think I finished getting just about all I will need not only for the holidays, but for the winter season as well. I keep mentioning that I am working on some new ventures, and with my car now in storage I try to stock up when I can get to the city on the supplies I will be needing in the months to come. It is no small task, but I think I am good to go now and can 'hibernate' until the spring and accomplish a great deal. It is now I can relax and really accomplish some nice work. I am very pleased with that.
> 
> So today it is back to the drawing board/paint brush/scroll saw and computer!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek to what I am working on today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a "Quick Paint" project for Toletown for December. I should have it completed today and the pattern to Lorrie by tomorrow. It is fun and something new that I think everyone will love.
> 
> I also have some packaging up to do. I have an exchange gift going out that I need to pack up today. I had wanted to get some 'extras' to add into it yesterday and I found some wonderful little things!
> 
> With that said, I will be back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have finished photos of my project and be working on some new things. I have TONS of new ideas and I think that you will like them! I am really excited!
> 
> As we enter into our last month of the year, I hope you all remember to take time to enjoy things. Rushing through everything is so stressful and kind of defeats the purpose of celebrating at all!
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful day today! Happy December to you all!


Thank you, Russell.

I don't think that it needs to be 'one or the other' as far as Christmas is concerned. Just because people say "Happy Holidays" it doesn't mean they don't honor Christmas. It only means that they respect other's beliefs and wish them well. The USA was founded on religious freedom. As the country grew and diversified, so did the number of religious beliefs. Since you are Christian, I will wish you a very Merry Christmas! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for "Hibernation"*
> 
> It seems like it has been weeks since I have written, even though it has only been a couple of days. These past few days I have been in "elf mode" and even though I have been terribly busy, I can't show much of what I am doing here yet. There are many surprises in the works.
> 
> Over the weekend, I worked in many directions. I had wanted to make a pot of soup, but I haven't managed to do that yet. Hopefully later on today.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting orders and Sunday Keith took me to Yarmouth to do some shopping and we went to dinner and a movie. We like having a 'date night' every once in a while just to get us out of here and have a little change of pace. The dinner was absolutely lovely, served at a wonderful local restaurant. They had a huge Christmas tree up in the center of the room and there were beautiful decorations all around. It really put us in the Christmas spirit.
> 
> The movie we saw was wonderful as well. We watched the next generation of Rocky movies (Creed) and we both enjoyed it very much. There is nothing like sitting in a theater with a huge screen to really 'experience' a movie! Even though it is a bit expensive (it was $1 when I was a kid!) it is a wonderful treat and we try to go every so often when there is something we think we will like seeing. I must say I thought that Creed would be a bit of a stretch, trying to extend the Rocky legacy, but it was a good story and well done. We both give it a 'thumbs up!'
> 
> Yesterday, I had the opportunity to go with my Canadian sister and mom to the city for a day of shopping. We left the house just after seven in the morning and I didn't get home until after ten. I was truly exhausted, but I can happily say that I think I finished getting just about all I will need not only for the holidays, but for the winter season as well. I keep mentioning that I am working on some new ventures, and with my car now in storage I try to stock up when I can get to the city on the supplies I will be needing in the months to come. It is no small task, but I think I am good to go now and can 'hibernate' until the spring and accomplish a great deal. It is now I can relax and really accomplish some nice work. I am very pleased with that.
> 
> So today it is back to the drawing board/paint brush/scroll saw and computer!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek to what I am working on today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a "Quick Paint" project for Toletown for December. I should have it completed today and the pattern to Lorrie by tomorrow. It is fun and something new that I think everyone will love.
> 
> I also have some packaging up to do. I have an exchange gift going out that I need to pack up today. I had wanted to get some 'extras' to add into it yesterday and I found some wonderful little things!
> 
> With that said, I will be back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have finished photos of my project and be working on some new things. I have TONS of new ideas and I think that you will like them! I am really excited!
> 
> As we enter into our last month of the year, I hope you all remember to take time to enjoy things. Rushing through everything is so stressful and kind of defeats the purpose of celebrating at all!
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful day today! Happy December to you all!


That looks like a great quick Christmas project. I'm really interested in how you cut the shapes out. My guess is that it is Roc-Lon fabric? Looking forward to seeing the finished project. I might even get one of those done for Christmas! 
Now you have my head working on using scrap booking punches to make a border on a Roc-Lon project since it's way too cold to get out to the workshop. Hmmmmmm…........how many days left


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Preparing for "Hibernation"*
> 
> It seems like it has been weeks since I have written, even though it has only been a couple of days. These past few days I have been in "elf mode" and even though I have been terribly busy, I can't show much of what I am doing here yet. There are many surprises in the works.
> 
> Over the weekend, I worked in many directions. I had wanted to make a pot of soup, but I haven't managed to do that yet. Hopefully later on today.
> 
> I spent Saturday cutting orders and Sunday Keith took me to Yarmouth to do some shopping and we went to dinner and a movie. We like having a 'date night' every once in a while just to get us out of here and have a little change of pace. The dinner was absolutely lovely, served at a wonderful local restaurant. They had a huge Christmas tree up in the center of the room and there were beautiful decorations all around. It really put us in the Christmas spirit.
> 
> The movie we saw was wonderful as well. We watched the next generation of Rocky movies (Creed) and we both enjoyed it very much. There is nothing like sitting in a theater with a huge screen to really 'experience' a movie! Even though it is a bit expensive (it was $1 when I was a kid!) it is a wonderful treat and we try to go every so often when there is something we think we will like seeing. I must say I thought that Creed would be a bit of a stretch, trying to extend the Rocky legacy, but it was a good story and well done. We both give it a 'thumbs up!'
> 
> Yesterday, I had the opportunity to go with my Canadian sister and mom to the city for a day of shopping. We left the house just after seven in the morning and I didn't get home until after ten. I was truly exhausted, but I can happily say that I think I finished getting just about all I will need not only for the holidays, but for the winter season as well. I keep mentioning that I am working on some new ventures, and with my car now in storage I try to stock up when I can get to the city on the supplies I will be needing in the months to come. It is no small task, but I think I am good to go now and can 'hibernate' until the spring and accomplish a great deal. It is now I can relax and really accomplish some nice work. I am very pleased with that.
> 
> So today it is back to the drawing board/paint brush/scroll saw and computer!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek to what I am working on today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a "Quick Paint" project for Toletown for December. I should have it completed today and the pattern to Lorrie by tomorrow. It is fun and something new that I think everyone will love.
> 
> I also have some packaging up to do. I have an exchange gift going out that I need to pack up today. I had wanted to get some 'extras' to add into it yesterday and I found some wonderful little things!
> 
> With that said, I will be back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have finished photos of my project and be working on some new things. I have TONS of new ideas and I think that you will like them! I am really excited!
> 
> As we enter into our last month of the year, I hope you all remember to take time to enjoy things. Rushing through everything is so stressful and kind of defeats the purpose of celebrating at all!
> 
> Take care and have a wonderful day today! Happy December to you all!


I used the Silhouette cutter, Anna. (I had thought I answered you - I am sorry - I must have been distracted!) 

I am experimenting with it on all different materials. It is a lot of trial and error, but I am learning. I find though that the results here were fabulous. So much detail cut so beautifully! I think I may be on to something! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Exciting New Prospects!*

Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.

I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.

So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??

I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.

But then I got an idea . . .

In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.

So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.

While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.

Just think how exciting this is for us!

While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.

My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.

Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:










Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!

I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:










But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!



















The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!










I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!

I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.

I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!

I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Exciting New Prospects!*
> 
> Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.
> 
> I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.
> 
> So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??
> 
> I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.
> 
> But then I got an idea . . .
> 
> In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.
> 
> While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.
> 
> Just think how exciting this is for us!
> 
> While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.
> 
> My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!
> 
> I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!
> 
> I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.
> 
> I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!
> 
> I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Morning Sheila,
I have used the Cameo for a years and really enjoy it. I use it so I don't have to buy decals for the projects that call for them. I just added the Mint so I can make my own ink stamps. I also use the Cameo program to design my own word art patterns. The whole package is so adaptable for anything I want to use it for. Have fun with it.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exciting New Prospects!*
> 
> Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.
> 
> I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.
> 
> So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??
> 
> I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.
> 
> But then I got an idea . . .
> 
> In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.
> 
> While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.
> 
> Just think how exciting this is for us!
> 
> While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.
> 
> My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!
> 
> I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!
> 
> I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.
> 
> I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!
> 
> I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


I am considering the Mint as well. But I thought I would let this settle for a bit. Being a 'graphic designer' makes the possibilities endless for us. It is great for my painting followers that don't use a scroll saw but like those patterns.

"What took me so long?" 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## secureplay

scrollgirl said:


> *Exciting New Prospects!*
> 
> Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.
> 
> I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.
> 
> So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??
> 
> I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.
> 
> But then I got an idea . . .
> 
> In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.
> 
> While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.
> 
> Just think how exciting this is for us!
> 
> While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.
> 
> My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!
> 
> I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!
> 
> I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.
> 
> I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!
> 
> I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Very interesting, Sheila.

I thought you were going to use it to create painting stencils

Have you looked into screen printing?

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exciting New Prospects!*
> 
> Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.
> 
> I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.
> 
> So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??
> 
> I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.
> 
> But then I got an idea . . .
> 
> In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.
> 
> While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.
> 
> Just think how exciting this is for us!
> 
> While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.
> 
> My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!
> 
> I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!
> 
> I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.
> 
> I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!
> 
> I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Oh, I plan to do stencils as well. I have the materials purchased. It is so much at once, Steve. Just mind-boggling! It also does screen printing. Why haven't I thought of this before I think to myself??? But then again, there is a time for everything, right? I will have lots of fun! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Exciting New Prospects!*
> 
> Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.
> 
> I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.
> 
> So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??
> 
> I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.
> 
> But then I got an idea . . .
> 
> In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.
> 
> While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.
> 
> Just think how exciting this is for us!
> 
> While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.
> 
> My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!
> 
> I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!
> 
> I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.
> 
> I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!
> 
> I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


That looks like a neat machine Sheila. I just looked it up on the web. That opens up a whole new realm of possibilities. The candle wrap looks awesome. That would look great on a coffee mug as well. Enjoy your new toy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Exciting New Prospects!*
> 
> Good day, my creative friends. It is a calm and peaceful morning here in Nova Scotia with an overcast sky and a hint of misty rain that can't seem to decide whether it wants to be rain or snow falling. I actually love these kinds of mornings. As I sit here sipping on my second cup of coffee under a soft, fluffy blanket with Richard curled at my feet I am listening to "The Nutcracker Suite" on my headphones and feeling quite cozy. It is going to be a fabulous day.
> 
> I finished my painting project yesterday and finished up the photography for the pattern last night. I can't tell you all how excited I am about the outcome. I know in the past couple of weeks I have been a bit secretive regarding what I was working on. I actually had some ideas and there was a bit of a learning curve and some trial and error that I needed to go through in order to figure things out. These things take time and as much as I like to share things with you all, it wouldn't have been prudent for me to do so in this process. I needed my full concentration on the task at hand.
> 
> So what is all this excitement that I am feeling all about??
> 
> I often receive requests from my painting friends to purchase our finished fretwork pieces. As many of you know, they can be quite intricate and involved and in order for me to sell them as a living, I would need to charge far more than someone would be willing to pay. After all, this isn't a hobby for Keith and I. It is our sole source of income. As much as we would love to sell our beautiful, frilly fretwork ornaments, some take hours to cut and we would need to charge quite a lot for them or we wouldn't be able to continue. Plus, we need time to design and fill the orders we have and run our business. It just wasn't feasable.
> 
> But then I got an idea . . .
> 
> In my 'cyber-surfing' travels, I came across a Silhouette cutting machine. I had always wanted to create my own stencils of my designs for my woodworking and painting followers to use in their crafting. I thought that especially for the scrollers who say they have no talent for painting (I don't believe them, by the way!) it would be a nice way to kind of 'get started' and encourage them to try some new things. But finding a way that would be cost effective for us all without me having to stock a lot of things was difficult. Then I saw the Silhouette and the capabilities that it has and my head started working on it. Not only does it cut paper, but it also cuts all kinds of materials - including plastics and fabric. This opens a whole new avenue for me.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I took the plunge and invested in the cutter. I received it about a week and a half ago and I have been working on it and experimenting with it ever since.
> 
> While Silhouette offers its own patterns and designs that you can simply plug into the machine, I wanted to cut MY OWN designs on it. Fortunately, unlike most designers, Keith and I use Adobe Illustrator and all of our patterns are vector graphics. This means that they are done in the type of files that the Silhouette was made to read, with some modifications, of course. Believe me - it is not 'plug and play' by any means, but many of our designs are part way to the place where they can be copied and cut on the machine.
> 
> Just think how exciting this is for us!
> 
> While each design will require additional designing and drawing, we won't have to worry about licensing and copyrights and things like that and we can sell them or the finished products as we wish. This means we can keep the costs down for our customers as well, as we don't have to pay licensing fees and things like that. In the next weeks and months you will be seeing lots of exciting ways we will be selling our designs for your crafting enjoyment. I think you will like it.
> 
> My first design that I am trying with this is a project that I am doing for Toletown painting community. I love working with Toletown and Lorrie is the epitome of patience with me. I am offering this design for their 'quick paint' project for the month of December. If you haven't seen Toletown, you may want to check it out. It is an awesome place for painters of all levels (even those just learning) and the price for membership is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyway, the design I chose to do was a candle wrap for the large, jar type candles. I chose to create it out of Roc-Lon fabric and use my new cutter to cut a beautiful, intricate and lacy design in the border of the wrap. After trying several things, I finally figured out the 'magic formula' to make it work. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it FABULOUS?!? I was so excited when I saw it. Even the tiny comma cuts look beautiful! I knew I had a winner and I plan on doing MANY new designs with this method! And because I am not hand-cutting each pieces, I should be able to provide these wraps for about $6 each!
> 
> I am going to offer the Roc-Lon fabric wrap pieces on my site (they will be up later today) to purchase. Since they are thin and flexible, they will cost no more than if I were mailing paper patterns, which I think is definitely a 'plus'. The tree bordered design can be used with my pattern that I have at Toletown, or any pattern the user chooses. For the Toletown project, I am also including a version of the design that is only cut on the perimeter, so no one HAS to order the wrap to make the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love how it came out! I threaded some pretty twine through the beading holes (you could also use Velcro if you wish) and I added some pretty hot-fix rhinestones at the top of each tree from Rhinestone Canada. They still are, and always will be my favorite place for these stunning rhinestones. The prices are SO REASONABLE and the selection is great. Linda also ships the stone out within 24 hours and has free shipping on orders over $100. Since the stones are tiny, the shipping costs are small even when you do pay. I highly recommend them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Joy" lettering was my own handwriting on my computer using my Wacom tablet and a calligraphy pen. I was really happy with how quickly and easily this design was to paint. Even someone who never painted before could do a beautiful job on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all of you are as excited about this as I am. Now you all know why I have been so 'distracted' lately. I have lots of wonderful things planned for the upcoming year! I think it is going to be our best year ever!!
> 
> I should have the pattern done and the surface up on the site by this afternoon. Head over to Toletown and see what else they have to offer. Besides loads of free patterns (with your membership) there are two classes available each month (with an instructional VIDEO so you can easily follow along and learn!) and a new 'quick paint' project like that that you can download. There are contests and challenges and an overall atmosphere of fun and encouragement. I think for my woodworking followers who may want to add some color to their projects, it is a great place to start.
> 
> I am so excited about these new avenues and I hope you are as well! I really think that this opens a world of possibilities for us all!
> 
> I am off to write directions now. I will post the links as soon as I have them. I wish you all a wonderful mid-week day today! I hope you are happy and do something you love to do!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thanks, Anna! I am still learning to do things on it. I love that I can do my own designs with it. You need to ask Santa for one for Christmas! You would LOVE one too with all you do! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Elf Mode"*

Even though I am creating something just about every day of my life, this time of year, brings me to a whole new level. As we enter the month of December, I can't help but feel a little stressed as I know my time to mail packages to my loved ones and friends far away is limited. Every year I vow to be ahead of the game, but it seems that most years I just squeak by.

I also love to participate in gift exchanges. I have so many talented online friends that create in a variety of mediums! I love receiving hand-made items from them. Each time I receive something from one of these friends, I am absolutely thrilled. But this year I must have missed my woodworking ornament exchange announcements, as I didn't really see any to join. I do have a great group that I am part of on Facebook that consists of a small number of close friends who paint. Over the years we have become 'sisters' and even though we are scattered all over the globe, we have a sense of 'family'.

My gift was supposed to be posted by Tuesday, but I had some deadlines to deal with the past couple of days and my shopping trip on Monday threw me for a loop. I tend to live deadline to deadline these days, which isn't really a bad thing. But if I had any goals for the new year, I would try to train myself to finish things up BEFORE the deadline comes up, not a couple of days after it passes. Those who I work with are wonderfully understanding, but I really want to improve myself in this area. I never want someone to think that I am taking advantage of their good nature.

I think that Keith and I are going to be doing a site update and sending out a newsletter by tomorrow. We have a few things to add to the site and even though we have both been very busy, we are going to try to do some nice things for you all. I won't trouble you with showing you things today, as most of them won't be ready until tomorrow. 

What I CAN show you is a picture of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. She is over two years old now and I realized that I haven't shown her in a while.










Willow is a little over two years old right now. This will truly be a magical Christmas for her. My only regret in my life is that I can't be in two places at once - here in Canada where I love it so much and back 'home' in Chicago with my children and grand daughter. If I were able to do that, my life would be 'perfect'!

As I enter "Elf Mode" for these next couple of weeks, I may see more secretive about things as you can imagine. I don't want to advertise about the gifts I am giving until after they are received. I am sure you understand that. 

It is foggy and rainy here today. I am pleased to say that I have no errands to do or places to go. That will allow me to accomplish a lot here and begin to change my decorations from autumn to Christmas. It should be a good day.

I hope you all have a good day as well. I wish you all a wonderful and happy day! The weekend is in site!

Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf Mode"*
> 
> Even though I am creating something just about every day of my life, this time of year, brings me to a whole new level. As we enter the month of December, I can't help but feel a little stressed as I know my time to mail packages to my loved ones and friends far away is limited. Every year I vow to be ahead of the game, but it seems that most years I just squeak by.
> 
> I also love to participate in gift exchanges. I have so many talented online friends that create in a variety of mediums! I love receiving hand-made items from them. Each time I receive something from one of these friends, I am absolutely thrilled. But this year I must have missed my woodworking ornament exchange announcements, as I didn't really see any to join. I do have a great group that I am part of on Facebook that consists of a small number of close friends who paint. Over the years we have become 'sisters' and even though we are scattered all over the globe, we have a sense of 'family'.
> 
> My gift was supposed to be posted by Tuesday, but I had some deadlines to deal with the past couple of days and my shopping trip on Monday threw me for a loop. I tend to live deadline to deadline these days, which isn't really a bad thing. But if I had any goals for the new year, I would try to train myself to finish things up BEFORE the deadline comes up, not a couple of days after it passes. Those who I work with are wonderfully understanding, but I really want to improve myself in this area. I never want someone to think that I am taking advantage of their good nature.
> 
> I think that Keith and I are going to be doing a site update and sending out a newsletter by tomorrow. We have a few things to add to the site and even though we have both been very busy, we are going to try to do some nice things for you all. I won't trouble you with showing you things today, as most of them won't be ready until tomorrow.
> 
> What I CAN show you is a picture of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. She is over two years old now and I realized that I haven't shown her in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is a little over two years old right now. This will truly be a magical Christmas for her. My only regret in my life is that I can't be in two places at once - here in Canada where I love it so much and back 'home' in Chicago with my children and grand daughter. If I were able to do that, my life would be 'perfect'!
> 
> As I enter "Elf Mode" for these next couple of weeks, I may see more secretive about things as you can imagine. I don't want to advertise about the gifts I am giving until after they are received. I am sure you understand that.
> 
> It is foggy and rainy here today. I am pleased to say that I have no errands to do or places to go. That will allow me to accomplish a lot here and begin to change my decorations from autumn to Christmas. It should be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day as well. I wish you all a wonderful and happy day! The weekend is in site!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Sheila and Keith, Thanks for "Elf Update" Yes, Willow is certainly a beautiful young lady! My, my when I see her picture I look back in remembrance of our three daughters at that age now in their 40's. Such a wonderful flashback. Enjoy this time to seem hurried in all preparations. Russell


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf Mode"*
> 
> Even though I am creating something just about every day of my life, this time of year, brings me to a whole new level. As we enter the month of December, I can't help but feel a little stressed as I know my time to mail packages to my loved ones and friends far away is limited. Every year I vow to be ahead of the game, but it seems that most years I just squeak by.
> 
> I also love to participate in gift exchanges. I have so many talented online friends that create in a variety of mediums! I love receiving hand-made items from them. Each time I receive something from one of these friends, I am absolutely thrilled. But this year I must have missed my woodworking ornament exchange announcements, as I didn't really see any to join. I do have a great group that I am part of on Facebook that consists of a small number of close friends who paint. Over the years we have become 'sisters' and even though we are scattered all over the globe, we have a sense of 'family'.
> 
> My gift was supposed to be posted by Tuesday, but I had some deadlines to deal with the past couple of days and my shopping trip on Monday threw me for a loop. I tend to live deadline to deadline these days, which isn't really a bad thing. But if I had any goals for the new year, I would try to train myself to finish things up BEFORE the deadline comes up, not a couple of days after it passes. Those who I work with are wonderfully understanding, but I really want to improve myself in this area. I never want someone to think that I am taking advantage of their good nature.
> 
> I think that Keith and I are going to be doing a site update and sending out a newsletter by tomorrow. We have a few things to add to the site and even though we have both been very busy, we are going to try to do some nice things for you all. I won't trouble you with showing you things today, as most of them won't be ready until tomorrow.
> 
> What I CAN show you is a picture of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. She is over two years old now and I realized that I haven't shown her in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is a little over two years old right now. This will truly be a magical Christmas for her. My only regret in my life is that I can't be in two places at once - here in Canada where I love it so much and back 'home' in Chicago with my children and grand daughter. If I were able to do that, my life would be 'perfect'!
> 
> As I enter "Elf Mode" for these next couple of weeks, I may see more secretive about things as you can imagine. I don't want to advertise about the gifts I am giving until after they are received. I am sure you understand that.
> 
> It is foggy and rainy here today. I am pleased to say that I have no errands to do or places to go. That will allow me to accomplish a lot here and begin to change my decorations from autumn to Christmas. It should be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day as well. I wish you all a wonderful and happy day! The weekend is in site!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Yes, it is so strange to see your own children with families of their own. Where does the time go?? It just makes me appreciate every day more. I hope you have a great holiday season. Time certainly is passing quickly! 

Thanks for stopping by! Sheila


----------



## mscrafty

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf Mode"*
> 
> Even though I am creating something just about every day of my life, this time of year, brings me to a whole new level. As we enter the month of December, I can't help but feel a little stressed as I know my time to mail packages to my loved ones and friends far away is limited. Every year I vow to be ahead of the game, but it seems that most years I just squeak by.
> 
> I also love to participate in gift exchanges. I have so many talented online friends that create in a variety of mediums! I love receiving hand-made items from them. Each time I receive something from one of these friends, I am absolutely thrilled. But this year I must have missed my woodworking ornament exchange announcements, as I didn't really see any to join. I do have a great group that I am part of on Facebook that consists of a small number of close friends who paint. Over the years we have become 'sisters' and even though we are scattered all over the globe, we have a sense of 'family'.
> 
> My gift was supposed to be posted by Tuesday, but I had some deadlines to deal with the past couple of days and my shopping trip on Monday threw me for a loop. I tend to live deadline to deadline these days, which isn't really a bad thing. But if I had any goals for the new year, I would try to train myself to finish things up BEFORE the deadline comes up, not a couple of days after it passes. Those who I work with are wonderfully understanding, but I really want to improve myself in this area. I never want someone to think that I am taking advantage of their good nature.
> 
> I think that Keith and I are going to be doing a site update and sending out a newsletter by tomorrow. We have a few things to add to the site and even though we have both been very busy, we are going to try to do some nice things for you all. I won't trouble you with showing you things today, as most of them won't be ready until tomorrow.
> 
> What I CAN show you is a picture of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. She is over two years old now and I realized that I haven't shown her in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is a little over two years old right now. This will truly be a magical Christmas for her. My only regret in my life is that I can't be in two places at once - here in Canada where I love it so much and back 'home' in Chicago with my children and grand daughter. If I were able to do that, my life would be 'perfect'!
> 
> As I enter "Elf Mode" for these next couple of weeks, I may see more secretive about things as you can imagine. I don't want to advertise about the gifts I am giving until after they are received. I am sure you understand that.
> 
> It is foggy and rainy here today. I am pleased to say that I have no errands to do or places to go. That will allow me to accomplish a lot here and begin to change my decorations from autumn to Christmas. It should be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day as well. I wish you all a wonderful and happy day! The weekend is in site!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


sheila Willow is a very beautiful young lady! i know that she is loved by you Merry Christmas to you and your family - Donna


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Elf Mode"*
> 
> Even though I am creating something just about every day of my life, this time of year, brings me to a whole new level. As we enter the month of December, I can't help but feel a little stressed as I know my time to mail packages to my loved ones and friends far away is limited. Every year I vow to be ahead of the game, but it seems that most years I just squeak by.
> 
> I also love to participate in gift exchanges. I have so many talented online friends that create in a variety of mediums! I love receiving hand-made items from them. Each time I receive something from one of these friends, I am absolutely thrilled. But this year I must have missed my woodworking ornament exchange announcements, as I didn't really see any to join. I do have a great group that I am part of on Facebook that consists of a small number of close friends who paint. Over the years we have become 'sisters' and even though we are scattered all over the globe, we have a sense of 'family'.
> 
> My gift was supposed to be posted by Tuesday, but I had some deadlines to deal with the past couple of days and my shopping trip on Monday threw me for a loop. I tend to live deadline to deadline these days, which isn't really a bad thing. But if I had any goals for the new year, I would try to train myself to finish things up BEFORE the deadline comes up, not a couple of days after it passes. Those who I work with are wonderfully understanding, but I really want to improve myself in this area. I never want someone to think that I am taking advantage of their good nature.
> 
> I think that Keith and I are going to be doing a site update and sending out a newsletter by tomorrow. We have a few things to add to the site and even though we have both been very busy, we are going to try to do some nice things for you all. I won't trouble you with showing you things today, as most of them won't be ready until tomorrow.
> 
> What I CAN show you is a picture of my beautiful grand daughter, Willow. She is over two years old now and I realized that I haven't shown her in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is a little over two years old right now. This will truly be a magical Christmas for her. My only regret in my life is that I can't be in two places at once - here in Canada where I love it so much and back 'home' in Chicago with my children and grand daughter. If I were able to do that, my life would be 'perfect'!
> 
> As I enter "Elf Mode" for these next couple of weeks, I may see more secretive about things as you can imagine. I don't want to advertise about the gifts I am giving until after they are received. I am sure you understand that.
> 
> It is foggy and rainy here today. I am pleased to say that I have no errands to do or places to go. That will allow me to accomplish a lot here and begin to change my decorations from autumn to Christmas. It should be a good day.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day as well. I wish you all a wonderful and happy day! The weekend is in site!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you!


Thank you so much, Donna! Merry Christmas to you as well. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Frost on the Pumpkin*

As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:










The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.

Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.

I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.

Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.

As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.

Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.

Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.

Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.

Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it? 

Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:










For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.

Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:










He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:










As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.

Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:










This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.

One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you. 

That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.

Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


You would have to remind me that the season is drawing near. I got busy this year and finished all my projects that I like to give out early and thought I could then relax. You know how that works. All of a sudden, I am bogged down with things that people just have to have before Christmas. I thought I was retired but it seems nobody else understands what that means. 
Just a little rant as I really enjoy doing the things that people want. Have started giving out as went to get my hair cut yesterday and gave the two ladies an ornament and the landlady a piece of wordart. She has her office decorated with some of my cuttings. The giving surely makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


Isn't it fun?? I wind up giving my prototypes to people at random. I love doing it. You can imagine that I have little room for them and we are always making more. A very few I keep, but I like the idea of giving them to others that don't expect them. It is a nice surprise and warms my heart. Other pieces I donate to the ferel cat society near us that takes care of the abandoned and ferel kitties. I like to think I am helping them too! 

I hope you have a good weekend and don't get stressed. Take time to enjoy your days and the process.

Thank you for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


Keith's nativity plaque is beautiful. Enjoy the season! I have just finished my major projects (two quilts) and now on to some small stuff and the fun of doing them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


That is a good picture of frost on the pumpkin! ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, Bob! I thought there was a bit too much blue light in it so I adjusted it in Photoshop later on today. Here is the adjusted one:










I am thinking of Kepy's idea and painting it.  I hope you have a nice weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


That definitely brightens it up a bit. Good eye! I never would have thought of that;-)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


I could play with it more, but I took it right after the sun was beginning to rise. It WAS rather blue/grey outside and that is what gave it such a nice look I thought. I just stuck out my head (while I was in my jammies) and had the camera on "auto" and took the picture. Funny how sometimes things just fall into place. 

I didn't think much of it until Kepy's comment. Then I though - yes - it is pretty cool. 

Thanks again for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Frost on the Pumpkin*
> 
> As time keeps marching on, we are getting closer and closer to the holiday season, as well as winter weather. When I awoke this morning, I looked out on my deck and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first significant indication that winter is just around the corner.
> 
> Even though it seems that this past year has gone by too quickly, I tend to take each day as it comes, and appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> I don't dread winter as many of my friends and family do. If anything, I find it forces us to slow down a bit. I know you all probably think that I am crazy making that statement, as with the holiday season quickly approaching, we seem to be busier than ever, but I do find that once we get a grip on things and stop trying so hard to be everything to everyone, we may actually enjoy the cold, winter days ahead. After all - every day is only as good as we decide to make it.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I am getting older (and maybe a bit wiser!), but I feel that many times we are our own worst enemies when it comes to the holidays. We have this perfect picture of what Christmas and the holidays should "be" in our heads and we set standards that are all but impossible to achieve.
> 
> As with most memories, they often are embellished a bit in our minds to be a little bit different than reality. We tend to filter out the negative parts a little bit and focus on the good parts, which is a good thing, but doesn't always leave us with a realistic picture of how things were. While this practice is comforting and harmless in most instances, I think that as the years pass and this process happens again and again, we begin to look at our past experiences in a way that our standards are unrealistically set much higher than we can ever imagine. We use these memories as benchmarks for subsequent years and we find ourselves frustrated when we don't live up to the expectations we have for ourselves in our minds. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Memories should be cherished. It is wonderful to forget the slightly dry turkey, the bare spot in the back of the tree, or the ugly sweater auntie Susie got us that one year. Dwelling on those types of mishaps wouldn't really be productive. But what I feel is important is not the things that made the holidays special, but the people and the feelings.
> 
> Some of my favorites Christmases were the quiet ones. Some of the most cherished moments were those of just 'being' and sitting and watching others and taking it all in. While it is nice to have a beautifully set table or a dinner fit for a queen or king, I think the most important thing that we can all do for ourselves is to train ourselves to look for and appreciate the little things such as the sound of the children's laughter, the taste of a cup of peppermint tea or the warmth of our favorite pet curled at our legs.
> 
> Once we begin to notice and appreciate these things, the other things somehow aren't so important. And because these simple things are usually part of our everyday lives, we are happier people for appreciating them. We no longer feel the need to have 'bigger' and 'better' each year. We find comfort in ourselves and the surroundings we have right now, every day. I believe that makes for a happy life.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. It is funny what a little snow can do, isn't it?
> 
> Today we are updating the website. Keith has several new patterns available and I have the new SLDS101 Roc-Lon Tree Border Candle Wrap painting surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, I am offering a "Buy 2 and get 1 Free" on it. I want you to all see how fabulous this surface is to work with. Not only is it great for Christmas, but for a cabin or camp theme as well. You can now get the "Joy" pattern at Toletown painting community. It will be there for the month of December, and then I will have it on my site. Toletown is a great meeting place for painters of all skills and I think you will love it there! I hope you check it out.
> 
> Keith has three new patterns and pattern sets available as well. His SLDK635 Nativity Oval Overlay Plaque pattern is simple, but pretty and would make a great last minute gift to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also put together a nice set - SLDK634 - God Is Good, God Is Love and God Is Wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all of the sets of this nature, they are also available individually.
> 
> Finally,we have moved the SLDK629 Welcome Family and Friends plaque pattern to the regular section on our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great plaque pattern for any time of the year. It also makes a wonderful gift.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that our newsletter is going to be sent out soon. It will have pretty much the same information as my blog here today, but it will also include a 15% off discount code to all of our subscribers. The code is good site wide and is only available to those of you who subscribe. We do this because we want to thank you for being loyal customers and keeping us designing. We only send out a newsletter a couple of times a month (roughly every two weeks - give or take) and we dont' share your information or spam. We just want you to see what we have new, as we realize that everyone doesn't have time to read here every day and keep up with us in these busy times. It is our way of saying 'thank you' to you.
> 
> That will be it for today. This weekend I plan on getting some decorations up and finishing up the gifts that I am making so I can mail them out by Monday (or around there!) Being in Canada means that it will take a little time to get to where I am sending, and I hope I can do so on time.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I know it is busy for most, but I hope that you all try not to feel too much stress of the season. If you begin to feel anxious, stop and ask yourself how important the thing you are stressed about really is. Chances are that it isn't life or death and not worth the anxiety you are feeling. "Letting go" is the best gift you can offer yourself.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday to you all!


Anna - your comment snuck in there again! 

What a great accomplishment to get your quilts finished. I would love you to send me photos. I love that you enjoy so many different types of creating. It really keeps life fun, doesn't it? I hope you have a wonderful weekend. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Self-Challenges*

As a designer and and artist, I think it is important to continually learn and work toward advancing myself. It seems that every time I accomplish a certain technique or skill, I feel satisfied only for a short time and soon I begin to look for ways to push myself to a higher level. It is just my nature.

Because I am fortunate enough to be able to work doing something that I love, I am able to explore these many facets of the artistic work in the name of 'work'. I admit that I am quite spoiled in this respect, as what many are only able to do in their 'leisure time' I can justify as 'working'. It is one of the perks of creating art and designing for a living.

Over the summer, I stumbled on the work of an amazing artist and teacher named Lisa Clough. I think I was browsing some YouTube videos when I saw some of the lessons that Lisa had offered using colored pencils. Like most, I had thought that colored penciling was something that we did in grade school. Pencils were much neater than paint and it was much easier for parents and teachers to deal with a room full of students coloring than those getting messy with paint. Colored pencil work wasn't something that I would generally refer to as 'fine art.'

I can't believe how 'wrong' I was in my thinking!

If you stop over to Lisa's YouTube channel, you will understand exactly what I mean. Lisa not only works in colored pencils, but oil and acrylic paint and several other mediums. She offers a wealth of information about many different kinds of drawing and painting and I have become an enthusiastic follower. People such as she are gifts to those of us who are seeking to learn. It is rare to find someone so talented and also such a great teacher.

Long story short - I poured through her videos and visited her pages and decided to become a Patron sponsor for Lisa. This helps support her and gives back a bit for all the time and effort she puts into sharing her talent and teaching us. Sponsoring means that you agree to pay a small amount each moth to Lisa and in return you get special 'perks' from her such as access to long instructional videos (usually around 2 hours or more per project), a monthly post card with her original art featured, and special access to monthly challenges for the group. I find these all very inspiring and helpful in my own journey through art. You can do to the Patron page to read more about it.

While I have little time to work on ALL the monthly challenges, I want to try to have at least one ongoing challenge that will help me expand my skills in this area. I certainly won't finish it this month, but it will be something that I will do in the background when I have a little time here and there to do something for myself.

This month's challenge was a Christmas themed one. A white reindeer and some holiday accessories. The white deer is quite challenging because when using pencils, the light colors are much harder to do than the dark. I thought it would be something that I could learn a lot from. Here is the reference photo we were provided:










I loved the composition of this photo, and I think it will be quite interesting to work on. I wasn't crazy about the curtain in the background though, so I thought I would do my own thing with that.

Back in September, I had purchased a set of Inktense blocks and pencils by Derwent.










I liked the idea that the Inktense were warter soluable, but then once dry, the colors were permanent (unlike water colors which reconstitute each time you re-wet them.) This meant that once they were dry, they were permanent and would not bleed or smear into the subsequent layers of color, making them an excellent choice for things like backgrounds and base layers of color.

Since I wanted the background to look like old, faded wallpaper, I thought it was also the perfect opportunity to use my new cutter and create some custom stencils to make the wallpaper pattern. I quickly drew up a pretty Damask motif that I felt resembled a Christmas tree, and cut the stencil:










My cutter worked perfectly and I was thrilled with the results. (Another new avenue for me and my artwork!)










I used Fabriano Extra White 140lb hot press watercolor paper for my drawing. I wanted to use a good paper that would withstand the amount of water, pencil and erasing that it would eventually take to complete the picture.

I used frisket on the deer to mask it, as I want it to remain white at this point. I then taped off the floor area and used three different browns to wash the floor in. I kept it streaky so that it would resemble the wood grain and make it easier later. I will be using pencils over this, but for the base, I liked the effect.










I apologize for photographing it on the brown mat, but I had taped it there and didn't want to disturb it. You can see what is going on though, I think.

I then switched the taped side and began work on the wall. I washed/blotted and stippled it to give an uneven texture:










I used a darker green and my stencil to apply the wallpaper pattern, again with the Inktense blocks and water:










Finally, I once again washed the entire background before the stenciled design was dry. This made a beautiful aged effect and made the background look old:










I really like where I am so far on this. With the holidays just around the corner, that is as far as I got. I wanted the paper to be completely dry before moving on and I spent the rest of the weekend filling orders and doing some work on some of the gifts that I am making that need to be mailed out. I have to mail them soon in order for them to arrive on time.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this little progression. I also hope it inspires you to try something that you may not have considered in the past. I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would ever be able to create artwork like this, but the more that I see and learn, the more eager I am to try. Challenging ourselves is a great way to learn. We my not always succeed at our first attempt, but if we never try, how will we learn new things? It certainly makes for a fun and busy life.

Today is bright and sunny out. What a nice day for December! I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend and are accomplishing all you wanted to accomplish. (Do we EVER do that??)

Have a very happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead! I hope you do something creative!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> As a designer and and artist, I think it is important to continually learn and work toward advancing myself. It seems that every time I accomplish a certain technique or skill, I feel satisfied only for a short time and soon I begin to look for ways to push myself to a higher level. It is just my nature.
> 
> Because I am fortunate enough to be able to work doing something that I love, I am able to explore these many facets of the artistic work in the name of 'work'. I admit that I am quite spoiled in this respect, as what many are only able to do in their 'leisure time' I can justify as 'working'. It is one of the perks of creating art and designing for a living.
> 
> Over the summer, I stumbled on the work of an amazing artist and teacher named Lisa Clough. I think I was browsing some YouTube videos when I saw some of the lessons that Lisa had offered using colored pencils. Like most, I had thought that colored penciling was something that we did in grade school. Pencils were much neater than paint and it was much easier for parents and teachers to deal with a room full of students coloring than those getting messy with paint. Colored pencil work wasn't something that I would generally refer to as 'fine art.'
> 
> I can't believe how 'wrong' I was in my thinking!
> 
> If you stop over to Lisa's YouTube channel, you will understand exactly what I mean. Lisa not only works in colored pencils, but oil and acrylic paint and several other mediums. She offers a wealth of information about many different kinds of drawing and painting and I have become an enthusiastic follower. People such as she are gifts to those of us who are seeking to learn. It is rare to find someone so talented and also such a great teacher.
> 
> Long story short - I poured through her videos and visited her pages and decided to become a Patron sponsor for Lisa. This helps support her and gives back a bit for all the time and effort she puts into sharing her talent and teaching us. Sponsoring means that you agree to pay a small amount each moth to Lisa and in return you get special 'perks' from her such as access to long instructional videos (usually around 2 hours or more per project), a monthly post card with her original art featured, and special access to monthly challenges for the group. I find these all very inspiring and helpful in my own journey through art. You can do to the Patron page to read more about it.
> 
> While I have little time to work on ALL the monthly challenges, I want to try to have at least one ongoing challenge that will help me expand my skills in this area. I certainly won't finish it this month, but it will be something that I will do in the background when I have a little time here and there to do something for myself.
> 
> This month's challenge was a Christmas themed one. A white reindeer and some holiday accessories. The white deer is quite challenging because when using pencils, the light colors are much harder to do than the dark. I thought it would be something that I could learn a lot from. Here is the reference photo we were provided:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the composition of this photo, and I think it will be quite interesting to work on. I wasn't crazy about the curtain in the background though, so I thought I would do my own thing with that.
> 
> Back in September, I had purchased a set of Inktense blocks and pencils by Derwent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the idea that the Inktense were warter soluable, but then once dry, the colors were permanent (unlike water colors which reconstitute each time you re-wet them.) This meant that once they were dry, they were permanent and would not bleed or smear into the subsequent layers of color, making them an excellent choice for things like backgrounds and base layers of color.
> 
> Since I wanted the background to look like old, faded wallpaper, I thought it was also the perfect opportunity to use my new cutter and create some custom stencils to make the wallpaper pattern. I quickly drew up a pretty Damask motif that I felt resembled a Christmas tree, and cut the stencil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cutter worked perfectly and I was thrilled with the results. (Another new avenue for me and my artwork!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Fabriano Extra White 140lb hot press watercolor paper for my drawing. I wanted to use a good paper that would withstand the amount of water, pencil and erasing that it would eventually take to complete the picture.
> 
> I used frisket on the deer to mask it, as I want it to remain white at this point. I then taped off the floor area and used three different browns to wash the floor in. I kept it streaky so that it would resemble the wood grain and make it easier later. I will be using pencils over this, but for the base, I liked the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for photographing it on the brown mat, but I had taped it there and didn't want to disturb it. You can see what is going on though, I think.
> 
> I then switched the taped side and began work on the wall. I washed/blotted and stippled it to give an uneven texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a darker green and my stencil to apply the wallpaper pattern, again with the Inktense blocks and water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I once again washed the entire background before the stenciled design was dry. This made a beautiful aged effect and made the background look old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like where I am so far on this. With the holidays just around the corner, that is as far as I got. I wanted the paper to be completely dry before moving on and I spent the rest of the weekend filling orders and doing some work on some of the gifts that I am making that need to be mailed out. I have to mail them soon in order for them to arrive on time.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little progression. I also hope it inspires you to try something that you may not have considered in the past. I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would ever be able to create artwork like this, but the more that I see and learn, the more eager I am to try. Challenging ourselves is a great way to learn. We my not always succeed at our first attempt, but if we never try, how will we learn new things? It certainly makes for a fun and busy life.
> 
> Today is bright and sunny out. What a nice day for December! I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend and are accomplishing all you wanted to accomplish. (Do we EVER do that??)
> 
> Have a very happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead! I hope you do something creative!


So cool being able to make your own stencils! Love the design. The painting is looking great. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Self-Challenges*
> 
> As a designer and and artist, I think it is important to continually learn and work toward advancing myself. It seems that every time I accomplish a certain technique or skill, I feel satisfied only for a short time and soon I begin to look for ways to push myself to a higher level. It is just my nature.
> 
> Because I am fortunate enough to be able to work doing something that I love, I am able to explore these many facets of the artistic work in the name of 'work'. I admit that I am quite spoiled in this respect, as what many are only able to do in their 'leisure time' I can justify as 'working'. It is one of the perks of creating art and designing for a living.
> 
> Over the summer, I stumbled on the work of an amazing artist and teacher named Lisa Clough. I think I was browsing some YouTube videos when I saw some of the lessons that Lisa had offered using colored pencils. Like most, I had thought that colored penciling was something that we did in grade school. Pencils were much neater than paint and it was much easier for parents and teachers to deal with a room full of students coloring than those getting messy with paint. Colored pencil work wasn't something that I would generally refer to as 'fine art.'
> 
> I can't believe how 'wrong' I was in my thinking!
> 
> If you stop over to Lisa's YouTube channel, you will understand exactly what I mean. Lisa not only works in colored pencils, but oil and acrylic paint and several other mediums. She offers a wealth of information about many different kinds of drawing and painting and I have become an enthusiastic follower. People such as she are gifts to those of us who are seeking to learn. It is rare to find someone so talented and also such a great teacher.
> 
> Long story short - I poured through her videos and visited her pages and decided to become a Patron sponsor for Lisa. This helps support her and gives back a bit for all the time and effort she puts into sharing her talent and teaching us. Sponsoring means that you agree to pay a small amount each moth to Lisa and in return you get special 'perks' from her such as access to long instructional videos (usually around 2 hours or more per project), a monthly post card with her original art featured, and special access to monthly challenges for the group. I find these all very inspiring and helpful in my own journey through art. You can do to the Patron page to read more about it.
> 
> While I have little time to work on ALL the monthly challenges, I want to try to have at least one ongoing challenge that will help me expand my skills in this area. I certainly won't finish it this month, but it will be something that I will do in the background when I have a little time here and there to do something for myself.
> 
> This month's challenge was a Christmas themed one. A white reindeer and some holiday accessories. The white deer is quite challenging because when using pencils, the light colors are much harder to do than the dark. I thought it would be something that I could learn a lot from. Here is the reference photo we were provided:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the composition of this photo, and I think it will be quite interesting to work on. I wasn't crazy about the curtain in the background though, so I thought I would do my own thing with that.
> 
> Back in September, I had purchased a set of Inktense blocks and pencils by Derwent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the idea that the Inktense were warter soluable, but then once dry, the colors were permanent (unlike water colors which reconstitute each time you re-wet them.) This meant that once they were dry, they were permanent and would not bleed or smear into the subsequent layers of color, making them an excellent choice for things like backgrounds and base layers of color.
> 
> Since I wanted the background to look like old, faded wallpaper, I thought it was also the perfect opportunity to use my new cutter and create some custom stencils to make the wallpaper pattern. I quickly drew up a pretty Damask motif that I felt resembled a Christmas tree, and cut the stencil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cutter worked perfectly and I was thrilled with the results. (Another new avenue for me and my artwork!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Fabriano Extra White 140lb hot press watercolor paper for my drawing. I wanted to use a good paper that would withstand the amount of water, pencil and erasing that it would eventually take to complete the picture.
> 
> I used frisket on the deer to mask it, as I want it to remain white at this point. I then taped off the floor area and used three different browns to wash the floor in. I kept it streaky so that it would resemble the wood grain and make it easier later. I will be using pencils over this, but for the base, I liked the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for photographing it on the brown mat, but I had taped it there and didn't want to disturb it. You can see what is going on though, I think.
> 
> I then switched the taped side and began work on the wall. I washed/blotted and stippled it to give an uneven texture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a darker green and my stencil to apply the wallpaper pattern, again with the Inktense blocks and water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I once again washed the entire background before the stenciled design was dry. This made a beautiful aged effect and made the background look old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like where I am so far on this. With the holidays just around the corner, that is as far as I got. I wanted the paper to be completely dry before moving on and I spent the rest of the weekend filling orders and doing some work on some of the gifts that I am making that need to be mailed out. I have to mail them soon in order for them to arrive on time.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little progression. I also hope it inspires you to try something that you may not have considered in the past. I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would ever be able to create artwork like this, but the more that I see and learn, the more eager I am to try. Challenging ourselves is a great way to learn. We my not always succeed at our first attempt, but if we never try, how will we learn new things? It certainly makes for a fun and busy life.
> 
> Today is bright and sunny out. What a nice day for December! I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend and are accomplishing all you wanted to accomplish. (Do we EVER do that??)
> 
> Have a very happy Monday and a wonderful week ahead! I hope you do something creative!


Thanks Anna! I fear it will take a while to finish, but I will give it a try. I am SO out of my comfort zone with this and I have been so busy with the holidays that I don't see it getting done any time soon. But I will try, of course, and learn along the way. 

Thanks for stopping by! Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creating for Gifts*

I know I am not alone when I wonder where the time goes. It seems like just yesterday we were looking forward to spring and now already we are closing out the year. This week has been particularly busy for me because I have a few boxes that NEED to go out within the next couple of days in order to arrive in time for the holidays. I have really been pushing it.

Naturally, because these things I am working on are gifts, I won't be showing them here in my blog yet. As you can imagine, it seriously limits my posts here, as most of them are about what I am currently creating. But I assure you that later on I will 'catch up' and share the fun things that I am doing.

I meant to get the house decorated over the past weekend, but that didn't really happen either. It isn't a crisis for me, as I usually keep a few things around anyway to cheer things up. But I took my autumn decorations off of my little tree and it is looking a bit naked sitting there in the corner. But the time will come and soon it will be bright and cheerful again.

What I can show you is something that made my heart smile. I love seeing others create my designs and it is even more thrilling when they do their own take on my ideas and add their own touch to them. After all - I design to inpire others. While some like to follow my directions exactly, I see nothing wrong with others who go their own way and make their project personal. In fact, I encourage it.

My friend Elizabeth took my SLDP243 Layered Angel Ornaments painting pattern (shown here):










and created them in deep, rich jewel tones. I think the results was incredible:










Aren't they just stunning??? The shading and sparkle looks just magnificent! It lends an entire new look to them.

I thought it would be nice to show you and encourage you to think outside the pattern and do your own take on some of the projects you do. I don't think you will be disappointed and you will certainly learn along the way. 

For those woodworkers who like the pattern, I also have a scroll saw version (SLD514):










They look pretty in natural wood tone, but would also look great with their wings, halos and stars washed with gold metallic acrylic paint. What a quick and easy project that would be! And how beautiful they would look as well! 

I hope to get back to creating some new things soon, but for now I need to work on my own gifts for a while. I think you all probably understand, as many of you are busy working on your own gifts as well.

It is mid-week already and Christmas is only two weeks away! Even though you may feel a bit rushed, I hope you take time out to enjoy your days and the season in general. It will be gone in a blink of the eye.

Happy Wednesday to you all! I wish you a beautiful and creative day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for Gifts*
> 
> I know I am not alone when I wonder where the time goes. It seems like just yesterday we were looking forward to spring and now already we are closing out the year. This week has been particularly busy for me because I have a few boxes that NEED to go out within the next couple of days in order to arrive in time for the holidays. I have really been pushing it.
> 
> Naturally, because these things I am working on are gifts, I won't be showing them here in my blog yet. As you can imagine, it seriously limits my posts here, as most of them are about what I am currently creating. But I assure you that later on I will 'catch up' and share the fun things that I am doing.
> 
> I meant to get the house decorated over the past weekend, but that didn't really happen either. It isn't a crisis for me, as I usually keep a few things around anyway to cheer things up. But I took my autumn decorations off of my little tree and it is looking a bit naked sitting there in the corner. But the time will come and soon it will be bright and cheerful again.
> 
> What I can show you is something that made my heart smile. I love seeing others create my designs and it is even more thrilling when they do their own take on my ideas and add their own touch to them. After all - I design to inpire others. While some like to follow my directions exactly, I see nothing wrong with others who go their own way and make their project personal. In fact, I encourage it.
> 
> My friend Elizabeth took my SLDP243 Layered Angel Ornaments painting pattern (shown here):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and created them in deep, rich jewel tones. I think the results was incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just stunning??? The shading and sparkle looks just magnificent! It lends an entire new look to them.
> 
> I thought it would be nice to show you and encourage you to think outside the pattern and do your own take on some of the projects you do. I don't think you will be disappointed and you will certainly learn along the way.
> 
> For those woodworkers who like the pattern, I also have a scroll saw version (SLD514):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty in natural wood tone, but would also look great with their wings, halos and stars washed with gold metallic acrylic paint. What a quick and easy project that would be! And how beautiful they would look as well!
> 
> I hope to get back to creating some new things soon, but for now I need to work on my own gifts for a while. I think you all probably understand, as many of you are busy working on your own gifts as well.
> 
> It is mid-week already and Christmas is only two weeks away! Even though you may feel a bit rushed, I hope you take time out to enjoy your days and the season in general. It will be gone in a blink of the eye.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! I wish you a beautiful and creative day!


*I know I am not alone when I wonder where the time goes. *

No you're not ;-) Those angles are awesome!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating for Gifts*
> 
> I know I am not alone when I wonder where the time goes. It seems like just yesterday we were looking forward to spring and now already we are closing out the year. This week has been particularly busy for me because I have a few boxes that NEED to go out within the next couple of days in order to arrive in time for the holidays. I have really been pushing it.
> 
> Naturally, because these things I am working on are gifts, I won't be showing them here in my blog yet. As you can imagine, it seriously limits my posts here, as most of them are about what I am currently creating. But I assure you that later on I will 'catch up' and share the fun things that I am doing.
> 
> I meant to get the house decorated over the past weekend, but that didn't really happen either. It isn't a crisis for me, as I usually keep a few things around anyway to cheer things up. But I took my autumn decorations off of my little tree and it is looking a bit naked sitting there in the corner. But the time will come and soon it will be bright and cheerful again.
> 
> What I can show you is something that made my heart smile. I love seeing others create my designs and it is even more thrilling when they do their own take on my ideas and add their own touch to them. After all - I design to inpire others. While some like to follow my directions exactly, I see nothing wrong with others who go their own way and make their project personal. In fact, I encourage it.
> 
> My friend Elizabeth took my SLDP243 Layered Angel Ornaments painting pattern (shown here):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and created them in deep, rich jewel tones. I think the results was incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just stunning??? The shading and sparkle looks just magnificent! It lends an entire new look to them.
> 
> I thought it would be nice to show you and encourage you to think outside the pattern and do your own take on some of the projects you do. I don't think you will be disappointed and you will certainly learn along the way.
> 
> For those woodworkers who like the pattern, I also have a scroll saw version (SLD514):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty in natural wood tone, but would also look great with their wings, halos and stars washed with gold metallic acrylic paint. What a quick and easy project that would be! And how beautiful they would look as well!
> 
> I hope to get back to creating some new things soon, but for now I need to work on my own gifts for a while. I think you all probably understand, as many of you are busy working on your own gifts as well.
> 
> It is mid-week already and Christmas is only two weeks away! Even though you may feel a bit rushed, I hope you take time out to enjoy your days and the season in general. It will be gone in a blink of the eye.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! I wish you a beautiful and creative day!


Thank you so much, Bob! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Different Strokes for Different Folks - DecoArt Traditions Brush Review*

I am finding it kind of hard to decide what to write about these days. As Christmas is quickly approaching, I have been working diligently on some gifts that I am going to be sending out soon. As you can imagine, the gifts are heading for my family and friends, and many of them check in on my blog every once and a while. I do want to have what I am making them a bit of a surprise, so I can't really talk about things. It is a bit of a dilemma.

We are two weeks away from Christmas, and I believe that my gifts that need to be mailed will be out the door by tomorrow. I think that will allow enough time for shipping, but even if it is a day or so late, I am sure they will understand. I can only hope.

I am really thrilled with how they are turning out as well. It is nice to do something and really feel good about the outcome and about giving it to someone you love. As I am working on each piece, I like to daydream about how much they will like it, and how hopefully it will become something that they will look at and think if me. It is a very personal.

While I can't talk about the items themselves at this point, I can mention some of the tools I am using to make these items - My DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.

I recently obtained a set of these brushes from DecoArt and I cannot tell you how impressed I am with them (and that is saying a LOT!)

I realize that with having woodworking and painting followers, these brushes may not be for everyone. They are not the cheapest brushes I have used, but the more I use them, the more I want to stress the outstanding quality that really makes them stand out from most of the other brushes that I have tried and I need to say that they are definitely worth the money. Following are some of the reasons why . . .

*Angular Shader*s










If I could only use one brush, the angular shader would be it. I use this type of brush for anything from base coating to shading to lining and painting fur on the chisel edge. The 1/4" size is my favorite, as I usually do smaller and more detailed pieces, but since using these new brushes, I also fell in love with the 1/8" angular shader as well.

Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .

The bristles are slightly longer than the other angular shader brushes I have used. This means that there is less chance of the paint getting up in the ferrule and causing the bristles to spread. The hairs themselves are absorbent, yet firm and hold their shape. When I use cheaper brushes of this style, because I use the tip of the brush so much, the ends of the bristles seem to bend a bit and curl. This is very frustrating and renders the brush practically useless for me. but the Traditions brush holds its shape beautifully. I also like that there aren't 'too many' hairs in this brush. Some brushes are too 'thick' and you can't get a good line when using it on the chisel edge. These brushes have a chisel edge that is beautifully sharp and has remained so through continued used. This is where the 1/8" size really shows its' stuff. You can use it as a lining brush on the chisel edge and it does a beautiful job. I am really impressed.

*Dome Blender*










This brush is another wonderful 'discovery' brush that once I used it, I don't know how I painted without it. The Traditions dome blender is somewhat like a deerfoot stippler, but has rounded bristles and slightly softer hairs. It is great for both dry brushing and blending, and many times I use it in place of a mop brush. The softer bristles mean that it is easier to get a softer, dry-brushed look than with a regular deerfoot stippler, yet with the addition of more paint, you can still get a nice textured effect for things like trees and shrubs. When using it for 'dry-brushing' the results are beautifully light and soft.

Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .

I really loved the Loew-Cornell 410 stippler and have used them all of my painting life. however, since the bristles are much stiffer, they tend to wear down quickly and it is more difficult to get the softer result that you can get with the Traditions dome blender. The rounded edges on the dome blender allow for a bit more control, and when using the smaller (#8) dome blender, you are able to dry brush very small areas fairly easily. Finally, using them as you would a mop (with a light touch) allows you to beautifully blend your paint quickly and easily with lots of control.

*Flat Shaders*










Once again the longer hairs and resiliance of the fibers really play a part in these brushes. Like the angular shaders, they are ultra absorbant and hold a beautiful chisel edge. This makes them a great choice for base coating, shading and strokework. I don't know what fibers they are using, but I really love them.

Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .

The main thing here that impressed me was the length of the bristles. Typically, I use shaders for base coating. I like to load them fully, but not get paint up into the ferrule where it can dry and cause the brush to separate. The slightly longer bristles allow me to fully load the brush without worrying about this issue. They hold a lot of paint which makes them ideal for base coating. Even though the hairs are longer, they have the perfect balance of absorption and control. Some shaders with longer bristles either don't hold paint well or the bristles bend easily from use and they fan out quickly. The Traditions brushes hold a beautiful chisel edge even after a great deal of use.

*Lining Brushes*










Again, I am extremely impressed with these. The line of brushes has two types of liners - regular and Kolisky Quill. Once again the regular liner has those wonderful hairs that are absorbent and easy to control. Their slightly longer length is somewhere between a regular lining brush and a script liner, and it holds a lot of paint while keeping a perfect edge. The Kolinsky Quill is beautifully absorbant, allowing one to make beautiful stroke work. This brush fits well in this line of beauties.

Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .

I am beginning to sound repetitive here, but once again, the slightly longer bristles and greater absorption win out. Since I am a 'tight painter', it is all about control. The tips of these liners are tapered just the right amount to allow beautiful, fine line work while holding a decent amount of paint. The firmness of the bristles allow you to have the ultimate control as you paint. I feel that I have never painted line work better. The only brush I can compare to the Kolinski Quill is Margot Clark's "Miracle Brush" which I truly love as well. The quality on both of these brushes is equivalent, with the Traditions brush having slightly longer bristles which may hold a bit more paint.

*Overall Assessment*

Every brush in this line has surprised me. I have been painting over 30 years, and while I knew that some brushes were better than others, and have used some really nice brushes in the past, none have impressed me as much as the Traditions. I actually sit and think as I paint "Wow - these are really good brushes." How often does that happen to us??

Not only are the 'business ends' of the brushes wonderful but the handles are beautiful as well. They are comfortable to hold and are quality made. Some of my cheaper brushes crack very quickly when being left in the water for even several minutes. (I know - you aren't supposed to leave them in water, but we all do from time to time!) They Just plain feel good. I have painted for hours with them and my hand feels fine.

*Conclusion*

I hope you found this review helpful. These are just four basic brush types that I use most frequently. I am not into the 'gimmick' brushes too much, but stick to the basics. At first I thought that the price for these were a bit high, but you can often find them on sale at Art Apprentice Online  and it help a great deal. (AAO is a GREAT site - you should check out all they have to offer!) I plan on getting a few 'extras' of these brushes in the near future, as I don't know how I got along so long without them. (Seriously!)

I literally have hundreds of brushes and these are by far my favorites. I know I will be using them for all my serious painting (and what painting isn't 'serious'?!?) from now on. If you are looking for a great product, I really think they are worth the investment.

You can read more about them here on the Traditions Website.

It is a beautiful and sunny day today. There was a thick layer of frost on the grass this morning. Winter is definitely not far off.

I hope you all have a happy Thursday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes for Different Folks - DecoArt Traditions Brush Review*
> 
> I am finding it kind of hard to decide what to write about these days. As Christmas is quickly approaching, I have been working diligently on some gifts that I am going to be sending out soon. As you can imagine, the gifts are heading for my family and friends, and many of them check in on my blog every once and a while. I do want to have what I am making them a bit of a surprise, so I can't really talk about things. It is a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> We are two weeks away from Christmas, and I believe that my gifts that need to be mailed will be out the door by tomorrow. I think that will allow enough time for shipping, but even if it is a day or so late, I am sure they will understand. I can only hope.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how they are turning out as well. It is nice to do something and really feel good about the outcome and about giving it to someone you love. As I am working on each piece, I like to daydream about how much they will like it, and how hopefully it will become something that they will look at and think if me. It is a very personal.
> 
> While I can't talk about the items themselves at this point, I can mention some of the tools I am using to make these items - My DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.
> 
> I recently obtained a set of these brushes from DecoArt and I cannot tell you how impressed I am with them (and that is saying a LOT!)
> 
> I realize that with having woodworking and painting followers, these brushes may not be for everyone. They are not the cheapest brushes I have used, but the more I use them, the more I want to stress the outstanding quality that really makes them stand out from most of the other brushes that I have tried and I need to say that they are definitely worth the money. Following are some of the reasons why . . .
> 
> *Angular Shader*s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could only use one brush, the angular shader would be it. I use this type of brush for anything from base coating to shading to lining and painting fur on the chisel edge. The 1/4" size is my favorite, as I usually do smaller and more detailed pieces, but since using these new brushes, I also fell in love with the 1/8" angular shader as well.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The bristles are slightly longer than the other angular shader brushes I have used. This means that there is less chance of the paint getting up in the ferrule and causing the bristles to spread. The hairs themselves are absorbent, yet firm and hold their shape. When I use cheaper brushes of this style, because I use the tip of the brush so much, the ends of the bristles seem to bend a bit and curl. This is very frustrating and renders the brush practically useless for me. but the Traditions brush holds its shape beautifully. I also like that there aren't 'too many' hairs in this brush. Some brushes are too 'thick' and you can't get a good line when using it on the chisel edge. These brushes have a chisel edge that is beautifully sharp and has remained so through continued used. This is where the 1/8" size really shows its' stuff. You can use it as a lining brush on the chisel edge and it does a beautiful job. I am really impressed.
> 
> *Dome Blender*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brush is another wonderful 'discovery' brush that once I used it, I don't know how I painted without it. The Traditions dome blender is somewhat like a deerfoot stippler, but has rounded bristles and slightly softer hairs. It is great for both dry brushing and blending, and many times I use it in place of a mop brush. The softer bristles mean that it is easier to get a softer, dry-brushed look than with a regular deerfoot stippler, yet with the addition of more paint, you can still get a nice textured effect for things like trees and shrubs. When using it for 'dry-brushing' the results are beautifully light and soft.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I really loved the Loew-Cornell 410 stippler and have used them all of my painting life. however, since the bristles are much stiffer, they tend to wear down quickly and it is more difficult to get the softer result that you can get with the Traditions dome blender. The rounded edges on the dome blender allow for a bit more control, and when using the smaller (#8) dome blender, you are able to dry brush very small areas fairly easily. Finally, using them as you would a mop (with a light touch) allows you to beautifully blend your paint quickly and easily with lots of control.
> 
> *Flat Shaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the longer hairs and resiliance of the fibers really play a part in these brushes. Like the angular shaders, they are ultra absorbant and hold a beautiful chisel edge. This makes them a great choice for base coating, shading and strokework. I don't know what fibers they are using, but I really love them.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The main thing here that impressed me was the length of the bristles. Typically, I use shaders for base coating. I like to load them fully, but not get paint up into the ferrule where it can dry and cause the brush to separate. The slightly longer bristles allow me to fully load the brush without worrying about this issue. They hold a lot of paint which makes them ideal for base coating. Even though the hairs are longer, they have the perfect balance of absorption and control. Some shaders with longer bristles either don't hold paint well or the bristles bend easily from use and they fan out quickly. The Traditions brushes hold a beautiful chisel edge even after a great deal of use.
> 
> *Lining Brushes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am extremely impressed with these. The line of brushes has two types of liners - regular and Kolisky Quill. Once again the regular liner has those wonderful hairs that are absorbent and easy to control. Their slightly longer length is somewhere between a regular lining brush and a script liner, and it holds a lot of paint while keeping a perfect edge. The Kolinsky Quill is beautifully absorbant, allowing one to make beautiful stroke work. This brush fits well in this line of beauties.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I am beginning to sound repetitive here, but once again, the slightly longer bristles and greater absorption win out. Since I am a 'tight painter', it is all about control. The tips of these liners are tapered just the right amount to allow beautiful, fine line work while holding a decent amount of paint. The firmness of the bristles allow you to have the ultimate control as you paint. I feel that I have never painted line work better. The only brush I can compare to the Kolinski Quill is Margot Clark's "Miracle Brush" which I truly love as well. The quality on both of these brushes is equivalent, with the Traditions brush having slightly longer bristles which may hold a bit more paint.
> 
> *Overall Assessment*
> 
> Every brush in this line has surprised me. I have been painting over 30 years, and while I knew that some brushes were better than others, and have used some really nice brushes in the past, none have impressed me as much as the Traditions. I actually sit and think as I paint "Wow - these are really good brushes." How often does that happen to us??
> 
> Not only are the 'business ends' of the brushes wonderful but the handles are beautiful as well. They are comfortable to hold and are quality made. Some of my cheaper brushes crack very quickly when being left in the water for even several minutes. (I know - you aren't supposed to leave them in water, but we all do from time to time!) They Just plain feel good. I have painted for hours with them and my hand feels fine.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> I hope you found this review helpful. These are just four basic brush types that I use most frequently. I am not into the 'gimmick' brushes too much, but stick to the basics. At first I thought that the price for these were a bit high, but you can often find them on sale at Art Apprentice Online  and it help a great deal. (AAO is a GREAT site - you should check out all they have to offer!) I plan on getting a few 'extras' of these brushes in the near future, as I don't know how I got along so long without them. (Seriously!)
> 
> I literally have hundreds of brushes and these are by far my favorites. I know I will be using them for all my serious painting (and what painting isn't 'serious'?!?) from now on. If you are looking for a great product, I really think they are worth the investment.
> 
> You can read more about them here on the Traditions Website.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. There was a thick layer of frost on the grass this morning. Winter is definitely not far off.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy Thursday!


Thanks for the information Sheila. A very good review. It's always good to know which brushes work best.


----------



## ArworksIII

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes for Different Folks - DecoArt Traditions Brush Review*
> 
> I am finding it kind of hard to decide what to write about these days. As Christmas is quickly approaching, I have been working diligently on some gifts that I am going to be sending out soon. As you can imagine, the gifts are heading for my family and friends, and many of them check in on my blog every once and a while. I do want to have what I am making them a bit of a surprise, so I can't really talk about things. It is a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> We are two weeks away from Christmas, and I believe that my gifts that need to be mailed will be out the door by tomorrow. I think that will allow enough time for shipping, but even if it is a day or so late, I am sure they will understand. I can only hope.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how they are turning out as well. It is nice to do something and really feel good about the outcome and about giving it to someone you love. As I am working on each piece, I like to daydream about how much they will like it, and how hopefully it will become something that they will look at and think if me. It is a very personal.
> 
> While I can't talk about the items themselves at this point, I can mention some of the tools I am using to make these items - My DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.
> 
> I recently obtained a set of these brushes from DecoArt and I cannot tell you how impressed I am with them (and that is saying a LOT!)
> 
> I realize that with having woodworking and painting followers, these brushes may not be for everyone. They are not the cheapest brushes I have used, but the more I use them, the more I want to stress the outstanding quality that really makes them stand out from most of the other brushes that I have tried and I need to say that they are definitely worth the money. Following are some of the reasons why . . .
> 
> *Angular Shader*s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could only use one brush, the angular shader would be it. I use this type of brush for anything from base coating to shading to lining and painting fur on the chisel edge. The 1/4" size is my favorite, as I usually do smaller and more detailed pieces, but since using these new brushes, I also fell in love with the 1/8" angular shader as well.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The bristles are slightly longer than the other angular shader brushes I have used. This means that there is less chance of the paint getting up in the ferrule and causing the bristles to spread. The hairs themselves are absorbent, yet firm and hold their shape. When I use cheaper brushes of this style, because I use the tip of the brush so much, the ends of the bristles seem to bend a bit and curl. This is very frustrating and renders the brush practically useless for me. but the Traditions brush holds its shape beautifully. I also like that there aren't 'too many' hairs in this brush. Some brushes are too 'thick' and you can't get a good line when using it on the chisel edge. These brushes have a chisel edge that is beautifully sharp and has remained so through continued used. This is where the 1/8" size really shows its' stuff. You can use it as a lining brush on the chisel edge and it does a beautiful job. I am really impressed.
> 
> *Dome Blender*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brush is another wonderful 'discovery' brush that once I used it, I don't know how I painted without it. The Traditions dome blender is somewhat like a deerfoot stippler, but has rounded bristles and slightly softer hairs. It is great for both dry brushing and blending, and many times I use it in place of a mop brush. The softer bristles mean that it is easier to get a softer, dry-brushed look than with a regular deerfoot stippler, yet with the addition of more paint, you can still get a nice textured effect for things like trees and shrubs. When using it for 'dry-brushing' the results are beautifully light and soft.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I really loved the Loew-Cornell 410 stippler and have used them all of my painting life. however, since the bristles are much stiffer, they tend to wear down quickly and it is more difficult to get the softer result that you can get with the Traditions dome blender. The rounded edges on the dome blender allow for a bit more control, and when using the smaller (#8) dome blender, you are able to dry brush very small areas fairly easily. Finally, using them as you would a mop (with a light touch) allows you to beautifully blend your paint quickly and easily with lots of control.
> 
> *Flat Shaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the longer hairs and resiliance of the fibers really play a part in these brushes. Like the angular shaders, they are ultra absorbant and hold a beautiful chisel edge. This makes them a great choice for base coating, shading and strokework. I don't know what fibers they are using, but I really love them.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The main thing here that impressed me was the length of the bristles. Typically, I use shaders for base coating. I like to load them fully, but not get paint up into the ferrule where it can dry and cause the brush to separate. The slightly longer bristles allow me to fully load the brush without worrying about this issue. They hold a lot of paint which makes them ideal for base coating. Even though the hairs are longer, they have the perfect balance of absorption and control. Some shaders with longer bristles either don't hold paint well or the bristles bend easily from use and they fan out quickly. The Traditions brushes hold a beautiful chisel edge even after a great deal of use.
> 
> *Lining Brushes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am extremely impressed with these. The line of brushes has two types of liners - regular and Kolisky Quill. Once again the regular liner has those wonderful hairs that are absorbent and easy to control. Their slightly longer length is somewhere between a regular lining brush and a script liner, and it holds a lot of paint while keeping a perfect edge. The Kolinsky Quill is beautifully absorbant, allowing one to make beautiful stroke work. This brush fits well in this line of beauties.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I am beginning to sound repetitive here, but once again, the slightly longer bristles and greater absorption win out. Since I am a 'tight painter', it is all about control. The tips of these liners are tapered just the right amount to allow beautiful, fine line work while holding a decent amount of paint. The firmness of the bristles allow you to have the ultimate control as you paint. I feel that I have never painted line work better. The only brush I can compare to the Kolinski Quill is Margot Clark's "Miracle Brush" which I truly love as well. The quality on both of these brushes is equivalent, with the Traditions brush having slightly longer bristles which may hold a bit more paint.
> 
> *Overall Assessment*
> 
> Every brush in this line has surprised me. I have been painting over 30 years, and while I knew that some brushes were better than others, and have used some really nice brushes in the past, none have impressed me as much as the Traditions. I actually sit and think as I paint "Wow - these are really good brushes." How often does that happen to us??
> 
> Not only are the 'business ends' of the brushes wonderful but the handles are beautiful as well. They are comfortable to hold and are quality made. Some of my cheaper brushes crack very quickly when being left in the water for even several minutes. (I know - you aren't supposed to leave them in water, but we all do from time to time!) They Just plain feel good. I have painted for hours with them and my hand feels fine.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> I hope you found this review helpful. These are just four basic brush types that I use most frequently. I am not into the 'gimmick' brushes too much, but stick to the basics. At first I thought that the price for these were a bit high, but you can often find them on sale at Art Apprentice Online  and it help a great deal. (AAO is a GREAT site - you should check out all they have to offer!) I plan on getting a few 'extras' of these brushes in the near future, as I don't know how I got along so long without them. (Seriously!)
> 
> I literally have hundreds of brushes and these are by far my favorites. I know I will be using them for all my serious painting (and what painting isn't 'serious'?!?) from now on. If you are looking for a great product, I really think they are worth the investment.
> 
> You can read more about them here on the Traditions Website.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. There was a thick layer of frost on the grass this morning. Winter is definitely not far off.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy Thursday!


Cant get that sort of candid acclaim From no Hobby lobby. Thanks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes for Different Folks - DecoArt Traditions Brush Review*
> 
> I am finding it kind of hard to decide what to write about these days. As Christmas is quickly approaching, I have been working diligently on some gifts that I am going to be sending out soon. As you can imagine, the gifts are heading for my family and friends, and many of them check in on my blog every once and a while. I do want to have what I am making them a bit of a surprise, so I can't really talk about things. It is a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> We are two weeks away from Christmas, and I believe that my gifts that need to be mailed will be out the door by tomorrow. I think that will allow enough time for shipping, but even if it is a day or so late, I am sure they will understand. I can only hope.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how they are turning out as well. It is nice to do something and really feel good about the outcome and about giving it to someone you love. As I am working on each piece, I like to daydream about how much they will like it, and how hopefully it will become something that they will look at and think if me. It is a very personal.
> 
> While I can't talk about the items themselves at this point, I can mention some of the tools I am using to make these items - My DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.
> 
> I recently obtained a set of these brushes from DecoArt and I cannot tell you how impressed I am with them (and that is saying a LOT!)
> 
> I realize that with having woodworking and painting followers, these brushes may not be for everyone. They are not the cheapest brushes I have used, but the more I use them, the more I want to stress the outstanding quality that really makes them stand out from most of the other brushes that I have tried and I need to say that they are definitely worth the money. Following are some of the reasons why . . .
> 
> *Angular Shader*s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could only use one brush, the angular shader would be it. I use this type of brush for anything from base coating to shading to lining and painting fur on the chisel edge. The 1/4" size is my favorite, as I usually do smaller and more detailed pieces, but since using these new brushes, I also fell in love with the 1/8" angular shader as well.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The bristles are slightly longer than the other angular shader brushes I have used. This means that there is less chance of the paint getting up in the ferrule and causing the bristles to spread. The hairs themselves are absorbent, yet firm and hold their shape. When I use cheaper brushes of this style, because I use the tip of the brush so much, the ends of the bristles seem to bend a bit and curl. This is very frustrating and renders the brush practically useless for me. but the Traditions brush holds its shape beautifully. I also like that there aren't 'too many' hairs in this brush. Some brushes are too 'thick' and you can't get a good line when using it on the chisel edge. These brushes have a chisel edge that is beautifully sharp and has remained so through continued used. This is where the 1/8" size really shows its' stuff. You can use it as a lining brush on the chisel edge and it does a beautiful job. I am really impressed.
> 
> *Dome Blender*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brush is another wonderful 'discovery' brush that once I used it, I don't know how I painted without it. The Traditions dome blender is somewhat like a deerfoot stippler, but has rounded bristles and slightly softer hairs. It is great for both dry brushing and blending, and many times I use it in place of a mop brush. The softer bristles mean that it is easier to get a softer, dry-brushed look than with a regular deerfoot stippler, yet with the addition of more paint, you can still get a nice textured effect for things like trees and shrubs. When using it for 'dry-brushing' the results are beautifully light and soft.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I really loved the Loew-Cornell 410 stippler and have used them all of my painting life. however, since the bristles are much stiffer, they tend to wear down quickly and it is more difficult to get the softer result that you can get with the Traditions dome blender. The rounded edges on the dome blender allow for a bit more control, and when using the smaller (#8) dome blender, you are able to dry brush very small areas fairly easily. Finally, using them as you would a mop (with a light touch) allows you to beautifully blend your paint quickly and easily with lots of control.
> 
> *Flat Shaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the longer hairs and resiliance of the fibers really play a part in these brushes. Like the angular shaders, they are ultra absorbant and hold a beautiful chisel edge. This makes them a great choice for base coating, shading and strokework. I don't know what fibers they are using, but I really love them.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The main thing here that impressed me was the length of the bristles. Typically, I use shaders for base coating. I like to load them fully, but not get paint up into the ferrule where it can dry and cause the brush to separate. The slightly longer bristles allow me to fully load the brush without worrying about this issue. They hold a lot of paint which makes them ideal for base coating. Even though the hairs are longer, they have the perfect balance of absorption and control. Some shaders with longer bristles either don't hold paint well or the bristles bend easily from use and they fan out quickly. The Traditions brushes hold a beautiful chisel edge even after a great deal of use.
> 
> *Lining Brushes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am extremely impressed with these. The line of brushes has two types of liners - regular and Kolisky Quill. Once again the regular liner has those wonderful hairs that are absorbent and easy to control. Their slightly longer length is somewhere between a regular lining brush and a script liner, and it holds a lot of paint while keeping a perfect edge. The Kolinsky Quill is beautifully absorbant, allowing one to make beautiful stroke work. This brush fits well in this line of beauties.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I am beginning to sound repetitive here, but once again, the slightly longer bristles and greater absorption win out. Since I am a 'tight painter', it is all about control. The tips of these liners are tapered just the right amount to allow beautiful, fine line work while holding a decent amount of paint. The firmness of the bristles allow you to have the ultimate control as you paint. I feel that I have never painted line work better. The only brush I can compare to the Kolinski Quill is Margot Clark's "Miracle Brush" which I truly love as well. The quality on both of these brushes is equivalent, with the Traditions brush having slightly longer bristles which may hold a bit more paint.
> 
> *Overall Assessment*
> 
> Every brush in this line has surprised me. I have been painting over 30 years, and while I knew that some brushes were better than others, and have used some really nice brushes in the past, none have impressed me as much as the Traditions. I actually sit and think as I paint "Wow - these are really good brushes." How often does that happen to us??
> 
> Not only are the 'business ends' of the brushes wonderful but the handles are beautiful as well. They are comfortable to hold and are quality made. Some of my cheaper brushes crack very quickly when being left in the water for even several minutes. (I know - you aren't supposed to leave them in water, but we all do from time to time!) They Just plain feel good. I have painted for hours with them and my hand feels fine.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> I hope you found this review helpful. These are just four basic brush types that I use most frequently. I am not into the 'gimmick' brushes too much, but stick to the basics. At first I thought that the price for these were a bit high, but you can often find them on sale at Art Apprentice Online  and it help a great deal. (AAO is a GREAT site - you should check out all they have to offer!) I plan on getting a few 'extras' of these brushes in the near future, as I don't know how I got along so long without them. (Seriously!)
> 
> I literally have hundreds of brushes and these are by far my favorites. I know I will be using them for all my serious painting (and what painting isn't 'serious'?!?) from now on. If you are looking for a great product, I really think they are worth the investment.
> 
> You can read more about them here on the Traditions Website.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. There was a thick layer of frost on the grass this morning. Winter is definitely not far off.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy Thursday!


Thanks for the tips on brushes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes for Different Folks - DecoArt Traditions Brush Review*
> 
> I am finding it kind of hard to decide what to write about these days. As Christmas is quickly approaching, I have been working diligently on some gifts that I am going to be sending out soon. As you can imagine, the gifts are heading for my family and friends, and many of them check in on my blog every once and a while. I do want to have what I am making them a bit of a surprise, so I can't really talk about things. It is a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> We are two weeks away from Christmas, and I believe that my gifts that need to be mailed will be out the door by tomorrow. I think that will allow enough time for shipping, but even if it is a day or so late, I am sure they will understand. I can only hope.
> 
> I am really thrilled with how they are turning out as well. It is nice to do something and really feel good about the outcome and about giving it to someone you love. As I am working on each piece, I like to daydream about how much they will like it, and how hopefully it will become something that they will look at and think if me. It is a very personal.
> 
> While I can't talk about the items themselves at this point, I can mention some of the tools I am using to make these items - My DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.
> 
> I recently obtained a set of these brushes from DecoArt and I cannot tell you how impressed I am with them (and that is saying a LOT!)
> 
> I realize that with having woodworking and painting followers, these brushes may not be for everyone. They are not the cheapest brushes I have used, but the more I use them, the more I want to stress the outstanding quality that really makes them stand out from most of the other brushes that I have tried and I need to say that they are definitely worth the money. Following are some of the reasons why . . .
> 
> *Angular Shader*s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could only use one brush, the angular shader would be it. I use this type of brush for anything from base coating to shading to lining and painting fur on the chisel edge. The 1/4" size is my favorite, as I usually do smaller and more detailed pieces, but since using these new brushes, I also fell in love with the 1/8" angular shader as well.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The bristles are slightly longer than the other angular shader brushes I have used. This means that there is less chance of the paint getting up in the ferrule and causing the bristles to spread. The hairs themselves are absorbent, yet firm and hold their shape. When I use cheaper brushes of this style, because I use the tip of the brush so much, the ends of the bristles seem to bend a bit and curl. This is very frustrating and renders the brush practically useless for me. but the Traditions brush holds its shape beautifully. I also like that there aren't 'too many' hairs in this brush. Some brushes are too 'thick' and you can't get a good line when using it on the chisel edge. These brushes have a chisel edge that is beautifully sharp and has remained so through continued used. This is where the 1/8" size really shows its' stuff. You can use it as a lining brush on the chisel edge and it does a beautiful job. I am really impressed.
> 
> *Dome Blender*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brush is another wonderful 'discovery' brush that once I used it, I don't know how I painted without it. The Traditions dome blender is somewhat like a deerfoot stippler, but has rounded bristles and slightly softer hairs. It is great for both dry brushing and blending, and many times I use it in place of a mop brush. The softer bristles mean that it is easier to get a softer, dry-brushed look than with a regular deerfoot stippler, yet with the addition of more paint, you can still get a nice textured effect for things like trees and shrubs. When using it for 'dry-brushing' the results are beautifully light and soft.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I really loved the Loew-Cornell 410 stippler and have used them all of my painting life. however, since the bristles are much stiffer, they tend to wear down quickly and it is more difficult to get the softer result that you can get with the Traditions dome blender. The rounded edges on the dome blender allow for a bit more control, and when using the smaller (#8) dome blender, you are able to dry brush very small areas fairly easily. Finally, using them as you would a mop (with a light touch) allows you to beautifully blend your paint quickly and easily with lots of control.
> 
> *Flat Shaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the longer hairs and resiliance of the fibers really play a part in these brushes. Like the angular shaders, they are ultra absorbant and hold a beautiful chisel edge. This makes them a great choice for base coating, shading and strokework. I don't know what fibers they are using, but I really love them.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> The main thing here that impressed me was the length of the bristles. Typically, I use shaders for base coating. I like to load them fully, but not get paint up into the ferrule where it can dry and cause the brush to separate. The slightly longer bristles allow me to fully load the brush without worrying about this issue. They hold a lot of paint which makes them ideal for base coating. Even though the hairs are longer, they have the perfect balance of absorption and control. Some shaders with longer bristles either don't hold paint well or the bristles bend easily from use and they fan out quickly. The Traditions brushes hold a beautiful chisel edge even after a great deal of use.
> 
> *Lining Brushes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am extremely impressed with these. The line of brushes has two types of liners - regular and Kolisky Quill. Once again the regular liner has those wonderful hairs that are absorbent and easy to control. Their slightly longer length is somewhere between a regular lining brush and a script liner, and it holds a lot of paint while keeping a perfect edge. The Kolinsky Quill is beautifully absorbant, allowing one to make beautiful stroke work. This brush fits well in this line of beauties.
> 
> Why I feel this brush is superior to others I have tried . . .
> 
> I am beginning to sound repetitive here, but once again, the slightly longer bristles and greater absorption win out. Since I am a 'tight painter', it is all about control. The tips of these liners are tapered just the right amount to allow beautiful, fine line work while holding a decent amount of paint. The firmness of the bristles allow you to have the ultimate control as you paint. I feel that I have never painted line work better. The only brush I can compare to the Kolinski Quill is Margot Clark's "Miracle Brush" which I truly love as well. The quality on both of these brushes is equivalent, with the Traditions brush having slightly longer bristles which may hold a bit more paint.
> 
> *Overall Assessment*
> 
> Every brush in this line has surprised me. I have been painting over 30 years, and while I knew that some brushes were better than others, and have used some really nice brushes in the past, none have impressed me as much as the Traditions. I actually sit and think as I paint "Wow - these are really good brushes." How often does that happen to us??
> 
> Not only are the 'business ends' of the brushes wonderful but the handles are beautiful as well. They are comfortable to hold and are quality made. Some of my cheaper brushes crack very quickly when being left in the water for even several minutes. (I know - you aren't supposed to leave them in water, but we all do from time to time!) They Just plain feel good. I have painted for hours with them and my hand feels fine.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> I hope you found this review helpful. These are just four basic brush types that I use most frequently. I am not into the 'gimmick' brushes too much, but stick to the basics. At first I thought that the price for these were a bit high, but you can often find them on sale at Art Apprentice Online  and it help a great deal. (AAO is a GREAT site - you should check out all they have to offer!) I plan on getting a few 'extras' of these brushes in the near future, as I don't know how I got along so long without them. (Seriously!)
> 
> I literally have hundreds of brushes and these are by far my favorites. I know I will be using them for all my serious painting (and what painting isn't 'serious'?!?) from now on. If you are looking for a great product, I really think they are worth the investment.
> 
> You can read more about them here on the Traditions Website.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day today. There was a thick layer of frost on the grass this morning. Winter is definitely not far off.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy Thursday!


You are welcome! Also - just today Art Apprentice Online began their 25% off everything sale! Now all on their site is 25% off! The promo code is SHOPNOW25. This was great timing. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*'Tis the Season*

I truly don't know where the time goes. I know I said that many times recently, but it is hard for me to comprehend that it is already December 11th and the Christmas season is upon us.

Perhaps the reason for autumn passing so quickly is that it is my favorite time of year. After all, we know that when we are enjoying something a great deal time seems to pass in the blink of the eye.

Maybe it is because this is also the 'busiest' time of year for most people. So many of my friends are crafters and artistic people, and it seems that the time frame between September and January is the busiest for all of them as well. With craft shows, special orders and making their own gifts, even those who are just starting out seem to have a full schedule.

Add to that the house decorations, baking, wrapping etc., and it is understandable how the days seem to begin and end within just a few short hours.

Yesterday was a milestone for me. I finished up the last of what I intended to 'make' for those on my gift list. Remember, my list is small, but I have been working on a truly special project that five people on my list will receive throughout the upcoming year. I had decided to do it in stages, with sending out part of it each month. That is the only way that I can think of that will make it possible for me to do it for them. But I think they will enjoy that as well. For each month they will receive a reminder that they are thought about and loved. What could be nicer?

It also served to take off a large amount of pressure that I typically place on myself for the holidays. I have always done this. Even as a teen living with my mom I used to 'think big' at Christmas time. I would start baking cookies right after Thanksgiving and would make a new type each night and pack them in the freezer. By the time Christmas actually arrived, I had over 20 varieties of home made cookies to dole out to my family and friends. It was a LOT of work, and expensive as well (even back then in the 70's) and I look back to those times and wonder how I ever accomplished it. Now I am lucky to make one or two varieties of cookies, if any.

We do tend to learn over the years. I did, anyway.

I learned to pace myself and to not feel like disaster has struck if I didn't get every spectacular idea that I had in my mind finished. Otherwise I would drive myself crazy. And while some of you may think I am already there, I assure you, if I am, it is the GOOD type of crazy! The type where I love life and love living to create new things and teach others to do so as well. So come join me!

As I finished up my pieces yesterday, I had this huge sense of relief. My house here is a bit messy (not too bad, but about a half hour of tidying up wouldn't hurt!) and I still had to wrap things up to be shipped out. Keith went out for the evening and I had the place all to myself (and the cats, of course) and I could have accomplished a great deal.

But instead I chose to do other things. I made a call to someone dear who has been on my mind. I visited with her for a bit. I stopped by my favorite groups on Facebook and had some conversations with my cyber friends. And I posted some of the 'secret gifts' for others to see in my private art groups, which brought a bit of conversation with my fellow creative friends. This, to me, was a low-key evening.

All the while I was doing these things, I had assorted cats on my lap. I made a cup of peppermint tea and had a couple of cookies (store bought) and I laughed at the humor of my friends and I looked at my little tree, which is now naked except for the lights, and I thought - "This is what the season is all about." It is about loving and caring for others and laughing and crying with them. It is about telling funny stories and teasing and making others smile and feel loved. It is about so much more than the materialistic things we have become accustom to in relation to Christmas.

When Keith got home, I was already in bed. He stopped in to say goodnight to me (he is a night owl and stays up quite late) he asked how my evening was. At first I said to him through my sleepy haze "I wasted the entire evening doing nothing." But then when I told him that I made an overdue phone call and chatted online with my friends for a while, I realized how wrong that statement was. The evening was NOT wasted. It was good. It fed my soul and made me smile and I went to bed appreciating the wonderful family, friends and life I had.

How can that ever be considered "wasted" time?

Everything we do does not need physical results. Sometimes the most important things we do for ourselves or others are the things that can't be seen, touched or held. They are the things that feed our souls and bring feelings of love, compassion and warmth. They are the small, everyday things that we do to make others smile and make their day a little bit better. I always say that if I can make someone smile on any given day, it is a good one. I try to do that every single day.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you think about what I mentioned here and try to keep yourself calm and happy during this busy time of the year. Things will get done. If they don't, the world will not stop spinning. I rarely hear of people thinking 'less' of someone because they only had 12 types of cookies instead of 15. Or that their house wasn't decorated quite as elaborately as the year before. Remember what is important - to show love and compassion toward all you meet. THAT will fill your heart with the spirit of the season.










Happy Friday to you. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> I truly don't know where the time goes. I know I said that many times recently, but it is hard for me to comprehend that it is already December 11th and the Christmas season is upon us.
> 
> Perhaps the reason for autumn passing so quickly is that it is my favorite time of year. After all, we know that when we are enjoying something a great deal time seems to pass in the blink of the eye.
> 
> Maybe it is because this is also the 'busiest' time of year for most people. So many of my friends are crafters and artistic people, and it seems that the time frame between September and January is the busiest for all of them as well. With craft shows, special orders and making their own gifts, even those who are just starting out seem to have a full schedule.
> 
> Add to that the house decorations, baking, wrapping etc., and it is understandable how the days seem to begin and end within just a few short hours.
> 
> Yesterday was a milestone for me. I finished up the last of what I intended to 'make' for those on my gift list. Remember, my list is small, but I have been working on a truly special project that five people on my list will receive throughout the upcoming year. I had decided to do it in stages, with sending out part of it each month. That is the only way that I can think of that will make it possible for me to do it for them. But I think they will enjoy that as well. For each month they will receive a reminder that they are thought about and loved. What could be nicer?
> 
> It also served to take off a large amount of pressure that I typically place on myself for the holidays. I have always done this. Even as a teen living with my mom I used to 'think big' at Christmas time. I would start baking cookies right after Thanksgiving and would make a new type each night and pack them in the freezer. By the time Christmas actually arrived, I had over 20 varieties of home made cookies to dole out to my family and friends. It was a LOT of work, and expensive as well (even back then in the 70's) and I look back to those times and wonder how I ever accomplished it. Now I am lucky to make one or two varieties of cookies, if any.
> 
> We do tend to learn over the years. I did, anyway.
> 
> I learned to pace myself and to not feel like disaster has struck if I didn't get every spectacular idea that I had in my mind finished. Otherwise I would drive myself crazy. And while some of you may think I am already there, I assure you, if I am, it is the GOOD type of crazy! The type where I love life and love living to create new things and teach others to do so as well. So come join me!
> 
> As I finished up my pieces yesterday, I had this huge sense of relief. My house here is a bit messy (not too bad, but about a half hour of tidying up wouldn't hurt!) and I still had to wrap things up to be shipped out. Keith went out for the evening and I had the place all to myself (and the cats, of course) and I could have accomplished a great deal.
> 
> But instead I chose to do other things. I made a call to someone dear who has been on my mind. I visited with her for a bit. I stopped by my favorite groups on Facebook and had some conversations with my cyber friends. And I posted some of the 'secret gifts' for others to see in my private art groups, which brought a bit of conversation with my fellow creative friends. This, to me, was a low-key evening.
> 
> All the while I was doing these things, I had assorted cats on my lap. I made a cup of peppermint tea and had a couple of cookies (store bought) and I laughed at the humor of my friends and I looked at my little tree, which is now naked except for the lights, and I thought - "This is what the season is all about." It is about loving and caring for others and laughing and crying with them. It is about telling funny stories and teasing and making others smile and feel loved. It is about so much more than the materialistic things we have become accustom to in relation to Christmas.
> 
> When Keith got home, I was already in bed. He stopped in to say goodnight to me (he is a night owl and stays up quite late) he asked how my evening was. At first I said to him through my sleepy haze "I wasted the entire evening doing nothing." But then when I told him that I made an overdue phone call and chatted online with my friends for a while, I realized how wrong that statement was. The evening was NOT wasted. It was good. It fed my soul and made me smile and I went to bed appreciating the wonderful family, friends and life I had.
> 
> How can that ever be considered "wasted" time?
> 
> Everything we do does not need physical results. Sometimes the most important things we do for ourselves or others are the things that can't be seen, touched or held. They are the things that feed our souls and bring feelings of love, compassion and warmth. They are the small, everyday things that we do to make others smile and make their day a little bit better. I always say that if I can make someone smile on any given day, it is a good one. I try to do that every single day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you think about what I mentioned here and try to keep yourself calm and happy during this busy time of the year. Things will get done. If they don't, the world will not stop spinning. I rarely hear of people thinking 'less' of someone because they only had 12 types of cookies instead of 15. Or that their house wasn't decorated quite as elaborately as the year before. Remember what is important - to show love and compassion toward all you meet. THAT will fill your heart with the spirit of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you. Enjoy your weekend.


Great advice Sheila! It is the time of year to enjoy good friends and family.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *'Tis the Season*
> 
> I truly don't know where the time goes. I know I said that many times recently, but it is hard for me to comprehend that it is already December 11th and the Christmas season is upon us.
> 
> Perhaps the reason for autumn passing so quickly is that it is my favorite time of year. After all, we know that when we are enjoying something a great deal time seems to pass in the blink of the eye.
> 
> Maybe it is because this is also the 'busiest' time of year for most people. So many of my friends are crafters and artistic people, and it seems that the time frame between September and January is the busiest for all of them as well. With craft shows, special orders and making their own gifts, even those who are just starting out seem to have a full schedule.
> 
> Add to that the house decorations, baking, wrapping etc., and it is understandable how the days seem to begin and end within just a few short hours.
> 
> Yesterday was a milestone for me. I finished up the last of what I intended to 'make' for those on my gift list. Remember, my list is small, but I have been working on a truly special project that five people on my list will receive throughout the upcoming year. I had decided to do it in stages, with sending out part of it each month. That is the only way that I can think of that will make it possible for me to do it for them. But I think they will enjoy that as well. For each month they will receive a reminder that they are thought about and loved. What could be nicer?
> 
> It also served to take off a large amount of pressure that I typically place on myself for the holidays. I have always done this. Even as a teen living with my mom I used to 'think big' at Christmas time. I would start baking cookies right after Thanksgiving and would make a new type each night and pack them in the freezer. By the time Christmas actually arrived, I had over 20 varieties of home made cookies to dole out to my family and friends. It was a LOT of work, and expensive as well (even back then in the 70's) and I look back to those times and wonder how I ever accomplished it. Now I am lucky to make one or two varieties of cookies, if any.
> 
> We do tend to learn over the years. I did, anyway.
> 
> I learned to pace myself and to not feel like disaster has struck if I didn't get every spectacular idea that I had in my mind finished. Otherwise I would drive myself crazy. And while some of you may think I am already there, I assure you, if I am, it is the GOOD type of crazy! The type where I love life and love living to create new things and teach others to do so as well. So come join me!
> 
> As I finished up my pieces yesterday, I had this huge sense of relief. My house here is a bit messy (not too bad, but about a half hour of tidying up wouldn't hurt!) and I still had to wrap things up to be shipped out. Keith went out for the evening and I had the place all to myself (and the cats, of course) and I could have accomplished a great deal.
> 
> But instead I chose to do other things. I made a call to someone dear who has been on my mind. I visited with her for a bit. I stopped by my favorite groups on Facebook and had some conversations with my cyber friends. And I posted some of the 'secret gifts' for others to see in my private art groups, which brought a bit of conversation with my fellow creative friends. This, to me, was a low-key evening.
> 
> All the while I was doing these things, I had assorted cats on my lap. I made a cup of peppermint tea and had a couple of cookies (store bought) and I laughed at the humor of my friends and I looked at my little tree, which is now naked except for the lights, and I thought - "This is what the season is all about." It is about loving and caring for others and laughing and crying with them. It is about telling funny stories and teasing and making others smile and feel loved. It is about so much more than the materialistic things we have become accustom to in relation to Christmas.
> 
> When Keith got home, I was already in bed. He stopped in to say goodnight to me (he is a night owl and stays up quite late) he asked how my evening was. At first I said to him through my sleepy haze "I wasted the entire evening doing nothing." But then when I told him that I made an overdue phone call and chatted online with my friends for a while, I realized how wrong that statement was. The evening was NOT wasted. It was good. It fed my soul and made me smile and I went to bed appreciating the wonderful family, friends and life I had.
> 
> How can that ever be considered "wasted" time?
> 
> Everything we do does not need physical results. Sometimes the most important things we do for ourselves or others are the things that can't be seen, touched or held. They are the things that feed our souls and bring feelings of love, compassion and warmth. They are the small, everyday things that we do to make others smile and make their day a little bit better. I always say that if I can make someone smile on any given day, it is a good one. I try to do that every single day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you think about what I mentioned here and try to keep yourself calm and happy during this busy time of the year. Things will get done. If they don't, the world will not stop spinning. I rarely hear of people thinking 'less' of someone because they only had 12 types of cookies instead of 15. Or that their house wasn't decorated quite as elaborately as the year before. Remember what is important - to show love and compassion toward all you meet. THAT will fill your heart with the spirit of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you. Enjoy your weekend.


Love you, Anna! I hope you have a great weekend! <3!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Time Away - A Gift to Myself*

Many of you may have noticed that I haven't been posting as regularly these past couple of weeks. It isn't that I haven't been doing things, but I have been doing things that I really don't want to share in public at this point.

Over the past six years of almost daily blogging, I have met many online friends from all over the world. I have also reconnected with friends and family from different times in my life, and I have enjoyed getting to know them again - some whom I haven't spoken to since we were children - and seeing their own children and families and learning about their lives. I really enjoy this and think it is one of the benefits I have reaped by writing here every day.

Lately though, things have been somewhat overwhelming and busy for me. I have been trying to do some little things to surprise some people, and it is difficult to do when I document my daily routine here online. I am still being creative, but I don't feel that I want to share things that are destine to be gifts for others that may stop by and read. It is as simple as that.

I have kind of wanted December to be a month that would be 'low-key' for me. While it may not be the smartest business move that I could make, I kind of wanted a vacation from thinking that I always 'have' to be doing something to help my business grow. We get caught up in that, you know. After years of working so hard to make our little businesses work, it soon becomes a lifestyle and we just don't know how to do things any other way. The term 'relax' somehow gets lost from our vocabulary and we are unable to unplug ourselves from things without feeling guilty. At least that is how I feel.

But life is short. And even though that phrase may be somewhat of a cliche, it is very true. Over the past few years I have seen many people that I know and love succumb to illness and disease. It is natural as we get older to experience this more often, as we are not as 'invincible' as we thought we were in our youth. It makes you stop and think.

I don't want to go through the remainder of my life in fast forward. Things happen quickly enough as it is. I want to take some time to enjoy some moments and just 'be'. Maybe it means sitting here with a cat on my lap sipping tea. Perhaps listening to music, browsing through a book, or watching something on TV without doing anything else. Maybe writing or painting or drawing with my new pencils without thinking how the resulting drawings or paintings can benefit my business. And letting go. (That is the hardest part)

We program ourselves at a young age to achieve. I think that is a good thing, as accomplishments are something that give our lives purpose. But somehow in that process, we sometimes edge out the 'down time' that we need to rest, relax and replenish our souls. We forget to take time for ourselves, thinking it is either selfish or detrimental to our business. Usually it is just the opposite.

As I read about others' days this busy time of year, I can't help but feel compassion for them. Many of my creative friends are frazzled. They work so hard at making nice things for others, that they forget to take time for themselves and enjoy the season. Knowing these people and looking in from the outside, I realize how sad this can be. I know they work hard all year. I wish for them that they could just turn off the switch and allow themselves the time to relax, enjoy and maybe do nothing at all. They earned it. Yet I find it hard to justify the same for myself. Funny how we think that way, isn't it?

I spoke to my dear friend Ellen the other day. She is my 'Canadian mother' and we spend most holidays with her. She is planning our Christmas dinner, and already she is beating herself up about things. Her house won't be clean enough (It is VERY clean - always), her meal won't be good (EVERY meal we have there is outstanding), she is not going to be able to have all her decorations up in time (It is ALWAYS like a Winter Wonderland at her house). It struck me as sad. There will only be six of us, and we are all close and easy-going. Then why kill ones' self for no reason? It made me wonder.

I think it was then that I decided that it is time for me to take a break. While writing here every morning is not a hardship, it is one of the things that I feel I need a rest from. After six pretty solid years of writing here in my blog, I think that a couple of weeks off will do me good. It will help me relax and enjoy my holidays.

I am not going away permanently. I may even stop in at any given time and post. I just want to not have to do it if I don't want to. The pressure to present a blog every day will be gone. It will feel great, I believe.

I am sure that when I return I will be full of ideas and excited to share them. I have lots of ideas now for the upcoming year and I know it will be our best year ever. I am pretty sure as well that I will be excited about writing again when I return, as I will miss corresponding with you all about your own creative paths. After all, we feed off each other, don't we?

Thank you for understanding this. I hope when I return that you will return as well. I hope you also follow my example and give yourselves a break this Christmas and holiday season. You deserve to enjoy the time to the fullest. You earned it.

I wish you all a wonderful day and week ahead. Enjoy these moments that life has to offer, for if you blink your eyes, they will be only memories.










Happy Tuesday.


----------



## vikingcape

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away - A Gift to Myself*
> 
> Many of you may have noticed that I haven't been posting as regularly these past couple of weeks. It isn't that I haven't been doing things, but I have been doing things that I really don't want to share in public at this point.
> 
> Over the past six years of almost daily blogging, I have met many online friends from all over the world. I have also reconnected with friends and family from different times in my life, and I have enjoyed getting to know them again - some whom I haven't spoken to since we were children - and seeing their own children and families and learning about their lives. I really enjoy this and think it is one of the benefits I have reaped by writing here every day.
> 
> Lately though, things have been somewhat overwhelming and busy for me. I have been trying to do some little things to surprise some people, and it is difficult to do when I document my daily routine here online. I am still being creative, but I don't feel that I want to share things that are destine to be gifts for others that may stop by and read. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I have kind of wanted December to be a month that would be 'low-key' for me. While it may not be the smartest business move that I could make, I kind of wanted a vacation from thinking that I always 'have' to be doing something to help my business grow. We get caught up in that, you know. After years of working so hard to make our little businesses work, it soon becomes a lifestyle and we just don't know how to do things any other way. The term 'relax' somehow gets lost from our vocabulary and we are unable to unplug ourselves from things without feeling guilty. At least that is how I feel.
> 
> But life is short. And even though that phrase may be somewhat of a cliche, it is very true. Over the past few years I have seen many people that I know and love succumb to illness and disease. It is natural as we get older to experience this more often, as we are not as 'invincible' as we thought we were in our youth. It makes you stop and think.
> 
> I don't want to go through the remainder of my life in fast forward. Things happen quickly enough as it is. I want to take some time to enjoy some moments and just 'be'. Maybe it means sitting here with a cat on my lap sipping tea. Perhaps listening to music, browsing through a book, or watching something on TV without doing anything else. Maybe writing or painting or drawing with my new pencils without thinking how the resulting drawings or paintings can benefit my business. And letting go. (That is the hardest part)
> 
> We program ourselves at a young age to achieve. I think that is a good thing, as accomplishments are something that give our lives purpose. But somehow in that process, we sometimes edge out the 'down time' that we need to rest, relax and replenish our souls. We forget to take time for ourselves, thinking it is either selfish or detrimental to our business. Usually it is just the opposite.
> 
> As I read about others' days this busy time of year, I can't help but feel compassion for them. Many of my creative friends are frazzled. They work so hard at making nice things for others, that they forget to take time for themselves and enjoy the season. Knowing these people and looking in from the outside, I realize how sad this can be. I know they work hard all year. I wish for them that they could just turn off the switch and allow themselves the time to relax, enjoy and maybe do nothing at all. They earned it. Yet I find it hard to justify the same for myself. Funny how we think that way, isn't it?
> 
> I spoke to my dear friend Ellen the other day. She is my 'Canadian mother' and we spend most holidays with her. She is planning our Christmas dinner, and already she is beating herself up about things. Her house won't be clean enough (It is VERY clean - always), her meal won't be good (EVERY meal we have there is outstanding), she is not going to be able to have all her decorations up in time (It is ALWAYS like a Winter Wonderland at her house). It struck me as sad. There will only be six of us, and we are all close and easy-going. Then why kill ones' self for no reason? It made me wonder.
> 
> I think it was then that I decided that it is time for me to take a break. While writing here every morning is not a hardship, it is one of the things that I feel I need a rest from. After six pretty solid years of writing here in my blog, I think that a couple of weeks off will do me good. It will help me relax and enjoy my holidays.
> 
> I am not going away permanently. I may even stop in at any given time and post. I just want to not have to do it if I don't want to. The pressure to present a blog every day will be gone. It will feel great, I believe.
> 
> I am sure that when I return I will be full of ideas and excited to share them. I have lots of ideas now for the upcoming year and I know it will be our best year ever. I am pretty sure as well that I will be excited about writing again when I return, as I will miss corresponding with you all about your own creative paths. After all, we feed off each other, don't we?
> 
> Thank you for understanding this. I hope when I return that you will return as well. I hope you also follow my example and give yourselves a break this Christmas and holiday season. You deserve to enjoy the time to the fullest. You earned it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week ahead. Enjoy these moments that life has to offer, for if you blink your eyes, they will be only memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday.


Hi Sheila. Always nice reading your blogs. Give yourself a break and relax. You deserve it.

Just wanted to say thanks for the design. I just recently did one of your Nativity set designs for scroll sawing. It was nice to use the tool again and the design was as you said intermediate. But it went well for my clumsy hands on my cheap scroll saw too. Thanks again

I posted it on the projects section


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away - A Gift to Myself*
> 
> Many of you may have noticed that I haven't been posting as regularly these past couple of weeks. It isn't that I haven't been doing things, but I have been doing things that I really don't want to share in public at this point.
> 
> Over the past six years of almost daily blogging, I have met many online friends from all over the world. I have also reconnected with friends and family from different times in my life, and I have enjoyed getting to know them again - some whom I haven't spoken to since we were children - and seeing their own children and families and learning about their lives. I really enjoy this and think it is one of the benefits I have reaped by writing here every day.
> 
> Lately though, things have been somewhat overwhelming and busy for me. I have been trying to do some little things to surprise some people, and it is difficult to do when I document my daily routine here online. I am still being creative, but I don't feel that I want to share things that are destine to be gifts for others that may stop by and read. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I have kind of wanted December to be a month that would be 'low-key' for me. While it may not be the smartest business move that I could make, I kind of wanted a vacation from thinking that I always 'have' to be doing something to help my business grow. We get caught up in that, you know. After years of working so hard to make our little businesses work, it soon becomes a lifestyle and we just don't know how to do things any other way. The term 'relax' somehow gets lost from our vocabulary and we are unable to unplug ourselves from things without feeling guilty. At least that is how I feel.
> 
> But life is short. And even though that phrase may be somewhat of a cliche, it is very true. Over the past few years I have seen many people that I know and love succumb to illness and disease. It is natural as we get older to experience this more often, as we are not as 'invincible' as we thought we were in our youth. It makes you stop and think.
> 
> I don't want to go through the remainder of my life in fast forward. Things happen quickly enough as it is. I want to take some time to enjoy some moments and just 'be'. Maybe it means sitting here with a cat on my lap sipping tea. Perhaps listening to music, browsing through a book, or watching something on TV without doing anything else. Maybe writing or painting or drawing with my new pencils without thinking how the resulting drawings or paintings can benefit my business. And letting go. (That is the hardest part)
> 
> We program ourselves at a young age to achieve. I think that is a good thing, as accomplishments are something that give our lives purpose. But somehow in that process, we sometimes edge out the 'down time' that we need to rest, relax and replenish our souls. We forget to take time for ourselves, thinking it is either selfish or detrimental to our business. Usually it is just the opposite.
> 
> As I read about others' days this busy time of year, I can't help but feel compassion for them. Many of my creative friends are frazzled. They work so hard at making nice things for others, that they forget to take time for themselves and enjoy the season. Knowing these people and looking in from the outside, I realize how sad this can be. I know they work hard all year. I wish for them that they could just turn off the switch and allow themselves the time to relax, enjoy and maybe do nothing at all. They earned it. Yet I find it hard to justify the same for myself. Funny how we think that way, isn't it?
> 
> I spoke to my dear friend Ellen the other day. She is my 'Canadian mother' and we spend most holidays with her. She is planning our Christmas dinner, and already she is beating herself up about things. Her house won't be clean enough (It is VERY clean - always), her meal won't be good (EVERY meal we have there is outstanding), she is not going to be able to have all her decorations up in time (It is ALWAYS like a Winter Wonderland at her house). It struck me as sad. There will only be six of us, and we are all close and easy-going. Then why kill ones' self for no reason? It made me wonder.
> 
> I think it was then that I decided that it is time for me to take a break. While writing here every morning is not a hardship, it is one of the things that I feel I need a rest from. After six pretty solid years of writing here in my blog, I think that a couple of weeks off will do me good. It will help me relax and enjoy my holidays.
> 
> I am not going away permanently. I may even stop in at any given time and post. I just want to not have to do it if I don't want to. The pressure to present a blog every day will be gone. It will feel great, I believe.
> 
> I am sure that when I return I will be full of ideas and excited to share them. I have lots of ideas now for the upcoming year and I know it will be our best year ever. I am pretty sure as well that I will be excited about writing again when I return, as I will miss corresponding with you all about your own creative paths. After all, we feed off each other, don't we?
> 
> Thank you for understanding this. I hope when I return that you will return as well. I hope you also follow my example and give yourselves a break this Christmas and holiday season. You deserve to enjoy the time to the fullest. You earned it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week ahead. Enjoy these moments that life has to offer, for if you blink your eyes, they will be only memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday.


Oh, I think everyone will still come back and read your blogs when you get back to them! You share so many ideas and information and give us all inspiration to be creative. Enjoy the Christmas season. Put your feet up and have fun with family and friends. That is what this time of year is all about no matter how you celebrate. Happy holidays!


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away - A Gift to Myself*
> 
> Many of you may have noticed that I haven't been posting as regularly these past couple of weeks. It isn't that I haven't been doing things, but I have been doing things that I really don't want to share in public at this point.
> 
> Over the past six years of almost daily blogging, I have met many online friends from all over the world. I have also reconnected with friends and family from different times in my life, and I have enjoyed getting to know them again - some whom I haven't spoken to since we were children - and seeing their own children and families and learning about their lives. I really enjoy this and think it is one of the benefits I have reaped by writing here every day.
> 
> Lately though, things have been somewhat overwhelming and busy for me. I have been trying to do some little things to surprise some people, and it is difficult to do when I document my daily routine here online. I am still being creative, but I don't feel that I want to share things that are destine to be gifts for others that may stop by and read. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I have kind of wanted December to be a month that would be 'low-key' for me. While it may not be the smartest business move that I could make, I kind of wanted a vacation from thinking that I always 'have' to be doing something to help my business grow. We get caught up in that, you know. After years of working so hard to make our little businesses work, it soon becomes a lifestyle and we just don't know how to do things any other way. The term 'relax' somehow gets lost from our vocabulary and we are unable to unplug ourselves from things without feeling guilty. At least that is how I feel.
> 
> But life is short. And even though that phrase may be somewhat of a cliche, it is very true. Over the past few years I have seen many people that I know and love succumb to illness and disease. It is natural as we get older to experience this more often, as we are not as 'invincible' as we thought we were in our youth. It makes you stop and think.
> 
> I don't want to go through the remainder of my life in fast forward. Things happen quickly enough as it is. I want to take some time to enjoy some moments and just 'be'. Maybe it means sitting here with a cat on my lap sipping tea. Perhaps listening to music, browsing through a book, or watching something on TV without doing anything else. Maybe writing or painting or drawing with my new pencils without thinking how the resulting drawings or paintings can benefit my business. And letting go. (That is the hardest part)
> 
> We program ourselves at a young age to achieve. I think that is a good thing, as accomplishments are something that give our lives purpose. But somehow in that process, we sometimes edge out the 'down time' that we need to rest, relax and replenish our souls. We forget to take time for ourselves, thinking it is either selfish or detrimental to our business. Usually it is just the opposite.
> 
> As I read about others' days this busy time of year, I can't help but feel compassion for them. Many of my creative friends are frazzled. They work so hard at making nice things for others, that they forget to take time for themselves and enjoy the season. Knowing these people and looking in from the outside, I realize how sad this can be. I know they work hard all year. I wish for them that they could just turn off the switch and allow themselves the time to relax, enjoy and maybe do nothing at all. They earned it. Yet I find it hard to justify the same for myself. Funny how we think that way, isn't it?
> 
> I spoke to my dear friend Ellen the other day. She is my 'Canadian mother' and we spend most holidays with her. She is planning our Christmas dinner, and already she is beating herself up about things. Her house won't be clean enough (It is VERY clean - always), her meal won't be good (EVERY meal we have there is outstanding), she is not going to be able to have all her decorations up in time (It is ALWAYS like a Winter Wonderland at her house). It struck me as sad. There will only be six of us, and we are all close and easy-going. Then why kill ones' self for no reason? It made me wonder.
> 
> I think it was then that I decided that it is time for me to take a break. While writing here every morning is not a hardship, it is one of the things that I feel I need a rest from. After six pretty solid years of writing here in my blog, I think that a couple of weeks off will do me good. It will help me relax and enjoy my holidays.
> 
> I am not going away permanently. I may even stop in at any given time and post. I just want to not have to do it if I don't want to. The pressure to present a blog every day will be gone. It will feel great, I believe.
> 
> I am sure that when I return I will be full of ideas and excited to share them. I have lots of ideas now for the upcoming year and I know it will be our best year ever. I am pretty sure as well that I will be excited about writing again when I return, as I will miss corresponding with you all about your own creative paths. After all, we feed off each other, don't we?
> 
> Thank you for understanding this. I hope when I return that you will return as well. I hope you also follow my example and give yourselves a break this Christmas and holiday season. You deserve to enjoy the time to the fullest. You earned it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week ahead. Enjoy these moments that life has to offer, for if you blink your eyes, they will be only memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday.


Shelia, don't worry to much. Enjoy the time sharing in the physical world and the cyber world will be there when you come back. I just finish scrolling some of your BEAUTIFUL angle patterns. They will be part of our celebration! So know you are out there in the sharing world also! 
ENJOY! 
Happy Merry Everything! ~Suzanne.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Time Away - A Gift to Myself*
> 
> Many of you may have noticed that I haven't been posting as regularly these past couple of weeks. It isn't that I haven't been doing things, but I have been doing things that I really don't want to share in public at this point.
> 
> Over the past six years of almost daily blogging, I have met many online friends from all over the world. I have also reconnected with friends and family from different times in my life, and I have enjoyed getting to know them again - some whom I haven't spoken to since we were children - and seeing their own children and families and learning about their lives. I really enjoy this and think it is one of the benefits I have reaped by writing here every day.
> 
> Lately though, things have been somewhat overwhelming and busy for me. I have been trying to do some little things to surprise some people, and it is difficult to do when I document my daily routine here online. I am still being creative, but I don't feel that I want to share things that are destine to be gifts for others that may stop by and read. It is as simple as that.
> 
> I have kind of wanted December to be a month that would be 'low-key' for me. While it may not be the smartest business move that I could make, I kind of wanted a vacation from thinking that I always 'have' to be doing something to help my business grow. We get caught up in that, you know. After years of working so hard to make our little businesses work, it soon becomes a lifestyle and we just don't know how to do things any other way. The term 'relax' somehow gets lost from our vocabulary and we are unable to unplug ourselves from things without feeling guilty. At least that is how I feel.
> 
> But life is short. And even though that phrase may be somewhat of a cliche, it is very true. Over the past few years I have seen many people that I know and love succumb to illness and disease. It is natural as we get older to experience this more often, as we are not as 'invincible' as we thought we were in our youth. It makes you stop and think.
> 
> I don't want to go through the remainder of my life in fast forward. Things happen quickly enough as it is. I want to take some time to enjoy some moments and just 'be'. Maybe it means sitting here with a cat on my lap sipping tea. Perhaps listening to music, browsing through a book, or watching something on TV without doing anything else. Maybe writing or painting or drawing with my new pencils without thinking how the resulting drawings or paintings can benefit my business. And letting go. (That is the hardest part)
> 
> We program ourselves at a young age to achieve. I think that is a good thing, as accomplishments are something that give our lives purpose. But somehow in that process, we sometimes edge out the 'down time' that we need to rest, relax and replenish our souls. We forget to take time for ourselves, thinking it is either selfish or detrimental to our business. Usually it is just the opposite.
> 
> As I read about others' days this busy time of year, I can't help but feel compassion for them. Many of my creative friends are frazzled. They work so hard at making nice things for others, that they forget to take time for themselves and enjoy the season. Knowing these people and looking in from the outside, I realize how sad this can be. I know they work hard all year. I wish for them that they could just turn off the switch and allow themselves the time to relax, enjoy and maybe do nothing at all. They earned it. Yet I find it hard to justify the same for myself. Funny how we think that way, isn't it?
> 
> I spoke to my dear friend Ellen the other day. She is my 'Canadian mother' and we spend most holidays with her. She is planning our Christmas dinner, and already she is beating herself up about things. Her house won't be clean enough (It is VERY clean - always), her meal won't be good (EVERY meal we have there is outstanding), she is not going to be able to have all her decorations up in time (It is ALWAYS like a Winter Wonderland at her house). It struck me as sad. There will only be six of us, and we are all close and easy-going. Then why kill ones' self for no reason? It made me wonder.
> 
> I think it was then that I decided that it is time for me to take a break. While writing here every morning is not a hardship, it is one of the things that I feel I need a rest from. After six pretty solid years of writing here in my blog, I think that a couple of weeks off will do me good. It will help me relax and enjoy my holidays.
> 
> I am not going away permanently. I may even stop in at any given time and post. I just want to not have to do it if I don't want to. The pressure to present a blog every day will be gone. It will feel great, I believe.
> 
> I am sure that when I return I will be full of ideas and excited to share them. I have lots of ideas now for the upcoming year and I know it will be our best year ever. I am pretty sure as well that I will be excited about writing again when I return, as I will miss corresponding with you all about your own creative paths. After all, we feed off each other, don't we?
> 
> Thank you for understanding this. I hope when I return that you will return as well. I hope you also follow my example and give yourselves a break this Christmas and holiday season. You deserve to enjoy the time to the fullest. You earned it.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and week ahead. Enjoy these moments that life has to offer, for if you blink your eyes, they will be only memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday.


Thank you all for your nice comments. I am finishing up the 'last' of my mailings today and hopefully they will get there on time. Even if they are late, I hope that those receiving them will know I am thinking of them. I just wish I can send something to everyone that has been a friend and inspiration to me this past year. It is impossible though - I would have had to start sending things in January.

It is hard to find the right place to draw the line. But draw it we must, or lose our sanity in the process. For all that I mailed out there are probably an equal amount of people that I missed. Knowing that though has made me feel very much cared for. I am very fortunate.

I wish you all a wonderful holiday as well - no matter if you celebrate Christmas or not. Finding joy in this life is so important. Sharing it, even more so.

Thank you for posting here. I appreciate you all very much!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*

It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.

Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.

But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.

So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?

Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.

But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.

We had our 'glitches' though. . .

Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.

By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.

My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.

So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.

I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.

So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.

I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!

With love, Keith and Sheila,










(And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )










We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!










Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


Happy holidays, Sheila.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


Merry Christmas Sheila.


----------



## racerglen

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


All the best Sheila !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


Merry Christmas to you two too!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


Happy Christmas, Sheila and Keith and a happy healthy and peaceful 2016.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


Merry Christmas to all of you - my friends!  Thank you so much for your friendship and support throughout the year! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


A belated Merry Christmas wish to you, Keith, and family. Have a safe holiday season.


----------



## mscrafty

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


im a little late in wishing you a Merry Christmas but i hope that you had a great day Happy New Year and may God continue pouring His blessings upon you Donna


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Warmest Holiday Wishes to All*
> 
> It has been a little over a week since I have posted here on the blog. After over five straight years of blogging nearly every day, it felt strange not to wake up and do so first thing every morning. But it was something that I felt was needed for me to step back and get hold on things, as everything seemed like it was becoming a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Work has been busy this year. Our little business is growing by leaps and bounds as we continue to offer new kinds of patterns and surfaces and head in many different directions. We are happy about that, as it means that people really enjoy what we are doing and we always feel honored that you all choose our designs for you projects and gift giving. I don't think that feeling will ever change or go away.
> 
> But growth also brings changes, and it is sometimes hard to stay on top of things when those changes come too quickly. My grandmother used to say that we were like a pie. The more pieces we cut, the smaller they become. That analogy has stuck with me my entire life.
> 
> So as things continue to change quickly, it sometimes is a challenge to for us to stay on top of things. We still want to be able to offer the personal services and attention that our customers have come to expect from us, but some days it gets more difficult because there is just too much pulling on us at once. So what are we to do?
> 
> Taking this little step back has helped. My blog here usually takes an hour or more to write, and I found that using those hours helped me get a little better hold on the day. I once again felt that even though we were busier than ever, I had a good head start to the mornings and it helped me keep up with things better. But I missed my communication with you and sharing what I was working on. For now though, that was OK, as most of what I was doing was working on gifts for my own family and friends. It was increasingly difficult to spend the day doing that and not being able to share it with everyone here. I wanted people to be surprised, and many of my family and friends read my posts here often.
> 
> But now the day is upon us. As we start this Christmas Eve morning, I realize that all the work that needed to be done for my own gifts was finished. Things were mailed on time and those who I sent things to had began to receive them. My gifts that I sent to friends and family are for the most part arriving and all is well. My own gifts that I will be giving in person are either delivered or will be tomorrow, at Christmas dinner. Everything got done.
> 
> We had our 'glitches' though. . .
> 
> Our landlord was supposed to finish up our front closet which had a leak from the roof in it, weeks ago. It is dry walled now, but the sanding and final coat of paint isn't done. Living in a small place as we do meant that there was nowhere to put the things in the closet (all of our jackets, coats and other things that one uses a front hall closet for) so we just put them back there. I was waiting for him to finish the messy sanding before I decorated, and as a result I had two boxes of decorations in my small living room for the past several weeks. I had a feeling that as soon as I resolved to him not doing things before the holiday as promised and put them up, he would walk in and begin sanding. So I waited.
> 
> By the beginning of this week, I realized that it wasn't going to happen. But it was rather late to hound him about it anyway. It really didn't matter.
> 
> My little tree here is happy enough. As I receive gifts from my friends in the mail, they immediately are put into place on it. Having a small tree means it doesn't take much to fill it up. And each time I look at it, I see something that reminds me of the wonderful friendships I have forged with my online friends. It makes me smile.
> 
> So the theme of this Christmas is "simple". To me, it goes with my mood and desire to slow things down just a bit to take a breath. Everything that needed doing got done. I had some time to 'putz' around the house here and do a bit of sorting, planning and even some personal painting. I may still do some baking this morning before Keith's mom gets here for the day. It is all good.
> 
> I feel very good about this holiday and the upcoming year. I actually practiced what I constantly preach to you all - "Enjoy the day today, as you don't know what tomorrow will bring." While it is difficult for someone like me who lives to work, taking a step back and enjoying the good things in your life is something that I feel is imperative to a happy life.
> 
> So from Keith and I, we wish our Christian friends and family a Merry Christmas. For those of you who follow other faiths, we wish you a happy and healthy holiday season. We hope that 2016 will bring you all the love, comfort and prosperity that you desire, and wish you good health as well.
> 
> I'll be back to writing more regularly soon, as the time I have taken has only helped me think of more wonderful designs to create. My biggest problem will be where to begin. (What a good problem to have!)
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you all! Thank you all for your friendship and support!
> 
> With love, Keith and Sheila,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And also Pancakes, Coco and Richard. . . )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you the best Christmas ever and a wonderful year ahead in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your family, friends and the days ahead!


Thank you both. I think it has been a nice time to unplug and unwind. I am nearly ready to come back though - so that is a good sign as well. I hope you had a wonderful holiday as well! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly Getting Back to It*

I do admit that the past several days have been nice. I made it a point to gear back and I actually stuck with it as much as I could. It seemed odd at first, but it really made a difference in my attitude and level of stress.

I love posting my blog here every day. I think it not only helps others with questions and helps get word out as to what new things I am doing, but it is a big part in my own motivational process. I can't tell you all how many nights I was ready to wrap things up and quit for the evening, only I wanted to have something finished to show in the blog the next morning. It is a good way to keep me on track and keep me from being distracted as so many of us who work from the home can be. I think it is a great tool.

But as with many things, there are times when a rest is needed and the routine needs to be changed up a bit. Even though I am a creature of habit, I felt that taking a couple of weeks off of writing in the morning was something that I needed to do so I could fully enjoy the holiday. I still don't know if I am ready to start up with writing every day again, but I thought today would be a good time to check in.

As I woke up today, we had our first real dusing of snow for the year. It has been much warmer than 'normal' in our area, and it didn't really feel like Christmas in that respect at all. I know it made many people happy, but it made me a bit sad. It just didn't seem 'right'.

But I suppose I will get over it and move on. There is always next year . . .

Our Christmas was quiet and nice. We spent Christmas Eve here at home with Keith's mom. We had snacks during the afternoon and our traditional dinner of rappie pie for dinner. Here is a photo of Pancakes admiring our snacks. He discovered he really, really (really) likes shrimp:










On Christmas day we headed to my friend in Digby's house and had a wonderful meal and visited a bit. It was a great day.

With everything closed over the weekend (and still closed today for some things) it was a nice time to catch up on movies and work on some of the personal projects that I have wanted to do. While I am thinking ahead to my next designs, I wanted to at least have the weekend to make some things for myself.

I am working on these lovely "Christmas Crows" by Lynne Andrews. I have so many of her lovely patterns that I want to make, and I thought that these would be a nice start. They were very relaxing to do and I changed the colors so that they would be a bit more "Winter Crows" than Christmas.










Of course, I had my favorite helper (Pancakes) by my side. As I was dotting in the snow, he decided he wanted to smell the end of the stylus and wound up with a couple of white freckles on his nose:










He is so funny and always needs to be 'involved'. 

I finished up the ornaments before dinner and I was thrilled with how they turned out:










They will look lovely on my winter themed all season tree.

You can purchase Lynne's pattern for the Christmas Crows here:

Christmas Crows

I will be offering the mitten surfaces for those who are interest. Just email me if you would like them for now until I get them on the site.

Today I will be back to drawing. I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and also some painting patterns. I have lots of ideas in mind and can't wait to get back at it again. The time off did me well.

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and holiday. As we close out the year, I feel good about what we accomplished. We are still growing as a company and with all the new ideas we are coming up with, we hope that trend continues throughout 2016.

I look forward to the weeks ahead. As I start to draw again, I am once more getting excited about creating. I think the short break really did me good and I can't wait to make new things. I am very grateful for you all.

Have a wonderful Monday! (I'll be back soon!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Getting Back to It*
> 
> I do admit that the past several days have been nice. I made it a point to gear back and I actually stuck with it as much as I could. It seemed odd at first, but it really made a difference in my attitude and level of stress.
> 
> I love posting my blog here every day. I think it not only helps others with questions and helps get word out as to what new things I am doing, but it is a big part in my own motivational process. I can't tell you all how many nights I was ready to wrap things up and quit for the evening, only I wanted to have something finished to show in the blog the next morning. It is a good way to keep me on track and keep me from being distracted as so many of us who work from the home can be. I think it is a great tool.
> 
> But as with many things, there are times when a rest is needed and the routine needs to be changed up a bit. Even though I am a creature of habit, I felt that taking a couple of weeks off of writing in the morning was something that I needed to do so I could fully enjoy the holiday. I still don't know if I am ready to start up with writing every day again, but I thought today would be a good time to check in.
> 
> As I woke up today, we had our first real dusing of snow for the year. It has been much warmer than 'normal' in our area, and it didn't really feel like Christmas in that respect at all. I know it made many people happy, but it made me a bit sad. It just didn't seem 'right'.
> 
> But I suppose I will get over it and move on. There is always next year . . .
> 
> Our Christmas was quiet and nice. We spent Christmas Eve here at home with Keith's mom. We had snacks during the afternoon and our traditional dinner of rappie pie for dinner. Here is a photo of Pancakes admiring our snacks. He discovered he really, really (really) likes shrimp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Christmas day we headed to my friend in Digby's house and had a wonderful meal and visited a bit. It was a great day.
> 
> With everything closed over the weekend (and still closed today for some things) it was a nice time to catch up on movies and work on some of the personal projects that I have wanted to do. While I am thinking ahead to my next designs, I wanted to at least have the weekend to make some things for myself.
> 
> I am working on these lovely "Christmas Crows" by Lynne Andrews. I have so many of her lovely patterns that I want to make, and I thought that these would be a nice start. They were very relaxing to do and I changed the colors so that they would be a bit more "Winter Crows" than Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had my favorite helper (Pancakes) by my side. As I was dotting in the snow, he decided he wanted to smell the end of the stylus and wound up with a couple of white freckles on his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so funny and always needs to be 'involved'.
> 
> I finished up the ornaments before dinner and I was thrilled with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on my winter themed all season tree.
> 
> You can purchase Lynne's pattern for the Christmas Crows here:
> 
> Christmas Crows
> 
> I will be offering the mitten surfaces for those who are interest. Just email me if you would like them for now until I get them on the site.
> 
> Today I will be back to drawing. I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and also some painting patterns. I have lots of ideas in mind and can't wait to get back at it again. The time off did me well.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and holiday. As we close out the year, I feel good about what we accomplished. We are still growing as a company and with all the new ideas we are coming up with, we hope that trend continues throughout 2016.
> 
> I look forward to the weeks ahead. As I start to draw again, I am once more getting excited about creating. I think the short break really did me good and I can't wait to make new things. I am very grateful for you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! (I'll be back soon!)


I'm surprised that Pancakes didn't help herself to those shrimp..lol. Wishing you and Keith and family a Happy and safe New Year.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Getting Back to It*
> 
> I do admit that the past several days have been nice. I made it a point to gear back and I actually stuck with it as much as I could. It seemed odd at first, but it really made a difference in my attitude and level of stress.
> 
> I love posting my blog here every day. I think it not only helps others with questions and helps get word out as to what new things I am doing, but it is a big part in my own motivational process. I can't tell you all how many nights I was ready to wrap things up and quit for the evening, only I wanted to have something finished to show in the blog the next morning. It is a good way to keep me on track and keep me from being distracted as so many of us who work from the home can be. I think it is a great tool.
> 
> But as with many things, there are times when a rest is needed and the routine needs to be changed up a bit. Even though I am a creature of habit, I felt that taking a couple of weeks off of writing in the morning was something that I needed to do so I could fully enjoy the holiday. I still don't know if I am ready to start up with writing every day again, but I thought today would be a good time to check in.
> 
> As I woke up today, we had our first real dusing of snow for the year. It has been much warmer than 'normal' in our area, and it didn't really feel like Christmas in that respect at all. I know it made many people happy, but it made me a bit sad. It just didn't seem 'right'.
> 
> But I suppose I will get over it and move on. There is always next year . . .
> 
> Our Christmas was quiet and nice. We spent Christmas Eve here at home with Keith's mom. We had snacks during the afternoon and our traditional dinner of rappie pie for dinner. Here is a photo of Pancakes admiring our snacks. He discovered he really, really (really) likes shrimp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Christmas day we headed to my friend in Digby's house and had a wonderful meal and visited a bit. It was a great day.
> 
> With everything closed over the weekend (and still closed today for some things) it was a nice time to catch up on movies and work on some of the personal projects that I have wanted to do. While I am thinking ahead to my next designs, I wanted to at least have the weekend to make some things for myself.
> 
> I am working on these lovely "Christmas Crows" by Lynne Andrews. I have so many of her lovely patterns that I want to make, and I thought that these would be a nice start. They were very relaxing to do and I changed the colors so that they would be a bit more "Winter Crows" than Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had my favorite helper (Pancakes) by my side. As I was dotting in the snow, he decided he wanted to smell the end of the stylus and wound up with a couple of white freckles on his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so funny and always needs to be 'involved'.
> 
> I finished up the ornaments before dinner and I was thrilled with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on my winter themed all season tree.
> 
> You can purchase Lynne's pattern for the Christmas Crows here:
> 
> Christmas Crows
> 
> I will be offering the mitten surfaces for those who are interest. Just email me if you would like them for now until I get them on the site.
> 
> Today I will be back to drawing. I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and also some painting patterns. I have lots of ideas in mind and can't wait to get back at it again. The time off did me well.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and holiday. As we close out the year, I feel good about what we accomplished. We are still growing as a company and with all the new ideas we are coming up with, we hope that trend continues throughout 2016.
> 
> I look forward to the weeks ahead. As I start to draw again, I am once more getting excited about creating. I think the short break really did me good and I can't wait to make new things. I am very grateful for you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! (I'll be back soon!)


I have the same question as Roger re the shrimp. I hope he (Pancakes) did get one of the shrimp. The Rappie Pie sounds great, and I assume that you are now responsible for many Lumberjocks members looking up the recipe, so here's a link for them . . .
http://www.yarmouthandacadianshores.com/en/food-drink/view/rappie-pie
Great to hear that you had time to relax and enjoy yourself. I really like the results on the crows (and Pancakes).
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Getting Back to It*
> 
> I do admit that the past several days have been nice. I made it a point to gear back and I actually stuck with it as much as I could. It seemed odd at first, but it really made a difference in my attitude and level of stress.
> 
> I love posting my blog here every day. I think it not only helps others with questions and helps get word out as to what new things I am doing, but it is a big part in my own motivational process. I can't tell you all how many nights I was ready to wrap things up and quit for the evening, only I wanted to have something finished to show in the blog the next morning. It is a good way to keep me on track and keep me from being distracted as so many of us who work from the home can be. I think it is a great tool.
> 
> But as with many things, there are times when a rest is needed and the routine needs to be changed up a bit. Even though I am a creature of habit, I felt that taking a couple of weeks off of writing in the morning was something that I needed to do so I could fully enjoy the holiday. I still don't know if I am ready to start up with writing every day again, but I thought today would be a good time to check in.
> 
> As I woke up today, we had our first real dusing of snow for the year. It has been much warmer than 'normal' in our area, and it didn't really feel like Christmas in that respect at all. I know it made many people happy, but it made me a bit sad. It just didn't seem 'right'.
> 
> But I suppose I will get over it and move on. There is always next year . . .
> 
> Our Christmas was quiet and nice. We spent Christmas Eve here at home with Keith's mom. We had snacks during the afternoon and our traditional dinner of rappie pie for dinner. Here is a photo of Pancakes admiring our snacks. He discovered he really, really (really) likes shrimp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Christmas day we headed to my friend in Digby's house and had a wonderful meal and visited a bit. It was a great day.
> 
> With everything closed over the weekend (and still closed today for some things) it was a nice time to catch up on movies and work on some of the personal projects that I have wanted to do. While I am thinking ahead to my next designs, I wanted to at least have the weekend to make some things for myself.
> 
> I am working on these lovely "Christmas Crows" by Lynne Andrews. I have so many of her lovely patterns that I want to make, and I thought that these would be a nice start. They were very relaxing to do and I changed the colors so that they would be a bit more "Winter Crows" than Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had my favorite helper (Pancakes) by my side. As I was dotting in the snow, he decided he wanted to smell the end of the stylus and wound up with a couple of white freckles on his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so funny and always needs to be 'involved'.
> 
> I finished up the ornaments before dinner and I was thrilled with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on my winter themed all season tree.
> 
> You can purchase Lynne's pattern for the Christmas Crows here:
> 
> Christmas Crows
> 
> I will be offering the mitten surfaces for those who are interest. Just email me if you would like them for now until I get them on the site.
> 
> Today I will be back to drawing. I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and also some painting patterns. I have lots of ideas in mind and can't wait to get back at it again. The time off did me well.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and holiday. As we close out the year, I feel good about what we accomplished. We are still growing as a company and with all the new ideas we are coming up with, we hope that trend continues throughout 2016.
> 
> I look forward to the weeks ahead. As I start to draw again, I am once more getting excited about creating. I think the short break really did me good and I can't wait to make new things. I am very grateful for you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! (I'll be back soon!)


Oh, he LOVED the shrimp! That is certainly what he is eyeing up there. I have had him nine years now and I never knew he liked shrimp so much. He got at least a whole one (I shredded pieces up for him) and he gobbled them up like he never ate before. 

The rappie pie was wonderful, as always. I have 'helped' Keith's mom a few times now and I think if need be, I would be able to make it by myself. Hers is the best. 

Happy New Year to you both! I wish you both great health and happiness in 2016 ((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Getting Back to It*
> 
> I do admit that the past several days have been nice. I made it a point to gear back and I actually stuck with it as much as I could. It seemed odd at first, but it really made a difference in my attitude and level of stress.
> 
> I love posting my blog here every day. I think it not only helps others with questions and helps get word out as to what new things I am doing, but it is a big part in my own motivational process. I can't tell you all how many nights I was ready to wrap things up and quit for the evening, only I wanted to have something finished to show in the blog the next morning. It is a good way to keep me on track and keep me from being distracted as so many of us who work from the home can be. I think it is a great tool.
> 
> But as with many things, there are times when a rest is needed and the routine needs to be changed up a bit. Even though I am a creature of habit, I felt that taking a couple of weeks off of writing in the morning was something that I needed to do so I could fully enjoy the holiday. I still don't know if I am ready to start up with writing every day again, but I thought today would be a good time to check in.
> 
> As I woke up today, we had our first real dusing of snow for the year. It has been much warmer than 'normal' in our area, and it didn't really feel like Christmas in that respect at all. I know it made many people happy, but it made me a bit sad. It just didn't seem 'right'.
> 
> But I suppose I will get over it and move on. There is always next year . . .
> 
> Our Christmas was quiet and nice. We spent Christmas Eve here at home with Keith's mom. We had snacks during the afternoon and our traditional dinner of rappie pie for dinner. Here is a photo of Pancakes admiring our snacks. He discovered he really, really (really) likes shrimp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Christmas day we headed to my friend in Digby's house and had a wonderful meal and visited a bit. It was a great day.
> 
> With everything closed over the weekend (and still closed today for some things) it was a nice time to catch up on movies and work on some of the personal projects that I have wanted to do. While I am thinking ahead to my next designs, I wanted to at least have the weekend to make some things for myself.
> 
> I am working on these lovely "Christmas Crows" by Lynne Andrews. I have so many of her lovely patterns that I want to make, and I thought that these would be a nice start. They were very relaxing to do and I changed the colors so that they would be a bit more "Winter Crows" than Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had my favorite helper (Pancakes) by my side. As I was dotting in the snow, he decided he wanted to smell the end of the stylus and wound up with a couple of white freckles on his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so funny and always needs to be 'involved'.
> 
> I finished up the ornaments before dinner and I was thrilled with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on my winter themed all season tree.
> 
> You can purchase Lynne's pattern for the Christmas Crows here:
> 
> Christmas Crows
> 
> I will be offering the mitten surfaces for those who are interest. Just email me if you would like them for now until I get them on the site.
> 
> Today I will be back to drawing. I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and also some painting patterns. I have lots of ideas in mind and can't wait to get back at it again. The time off did me well.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and holiday. As we close out the year, I feel good about what we accomplished. We are still growing as a company and with all the new ideas we are coming up with, we hope that trend continues throughout 2016.
> 
> I look forward to the weeks ahead. As I start to draw again, I am once more getting excited about creating. I think the short break really did me good and I can't wait to make new things. I am very grateful for you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! (I'll be back soon!)


Your Winter Crow ornaments turned out beautifully. I love the colours you choose. 
Just looked at the recipe for Rappie Pie that John provided. Looks very different to the Rappie Pie we had when we met you for lunch. Looks like a lot of work too! I did enjoy the Rappie pie we had that day though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Getting Back to It*
> 
> I do admit that the past several days have been nice. I made it a point to gear back and I actually stuck with it as much as I could. It seemed odd at first, but it really made a difference in my attitude and level of stress.
> 
> I love posting my blog here every day. I think it not only helps others with questions and helps get word out as to what new things I am doing, but it is a big part in my own motivational process. I can't tell you all how many nights I was ready to wrap things up and quit for the evening, only I wanted to have something finished to show in the blog the next morning. It is a good way to keep me on track and keep me from being distracted as so many of us who work from the home can be. I think it is a great tool.
> 
> But as with many things, there are times when a rest is needed and the routine needs to be changed up a bit. Even though I am a creature of habit, I felt that taking a couple of weeks off of writing in the morning was something that I needed to do so I could fully enjoy the holiday. I still don't know if I am ready to start up with writing every day again, but I thought today would be a good time to check in.
> 
> As I woke up today, we had our first real dusing of snow for the year. It has been much warmer than 'normal' in our area, and it didn't really feel like Christmas in that respect at all. I know it made many people happy, but it made me a bit sad. It just didn't seem 'right'.
> 
> But I suppose I will get over it and move on. There is always next year . . .
> 
> Our Christmas was quiet and nice. We spent Christmas Eve here at home with Keith's mom. We had snacks during the afternoon and our traditional dinner of rappie pie for dinner. Here is a photo of Pancakes admiring our snacks. He discovered he really, really (really) likes shrimp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Christmas day we headed to my friend in Digby's house and had a wonderful meal and visited a bit. It was a great day.
> 
> With everything closed over the weekend (and still closed today for some things) it was a nice time to catch up on movies and work on some of the personal projects that I have wanted to do. While I am thinking ahead to my next designs, I wanted to at least have the weekend to make some things for myself.
> 
> I am working on these lovely "Christmas Crows" by Lynne Andrews. I have so many of her lovely patterns that I want to make, and I thought that these would be a nice start. They were very relaxing to do and I changed the colors so that they would be a bit more "Winter Crows" than Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had my favorite helper (Pancakes) by my side. As I was dotting in the snow, he decided he wanted to smell the end of the stylus and wound up with a couple of white freckles on his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so funny and always needs to be 'involved'.
> 
> I finished up the ornaments before dinner and I was thrilled with how they turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will look lovely on my winter themed all season tree.
> 
> You can purchase Lynne's pattern for the Christmas Crows here:
> 
> Christmas Crows
> 
> I will be offering the mitten surfaces for those who are interest. Just email me if you would like them for now until I get them on the site.
> 
> Today I will be back to drawing. I am working on some new scroll saw patterns and also some painting patterns. I have lots of ideas in mind and can't wait to get back at it again. The time off did me well.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and holiday. As we close out the year, I feel good about what we accomplished. We are still growing as a company and with all the new ideas we are coming up with, we hope that trend continues throughout 2016.
> 
> I look forward to the weeks ahead. As I start to draw again, I am once more getting excited about creating. I think the short break really did me good and I can't wait to make new things. I am very grateful for you all.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday! (I'll be back soon!)


Thank you, Anna. I hope you had a great Christmas. We are fortunate to have the pre-grated potato mix available here so the most labor-intensive part of making the pie is done already. Keith's mom used to do it the hard way, as did her mother. Now we are spoiled. 

I wish you and Jim a wonderful and happy new year! I can't wait to see what projects and media you will be working on. It is always such a wonderful treat.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Looking Back/Looking Ahead*

I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.

Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.

This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.

As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.

Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.

I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.

If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.

The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?

So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.

Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.

May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.










Happy New Year to you All!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


hear !
hear !

the best to you two too

might as well enjoy the view
as long as we are here


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


I agree, David! Happy New Year to you! 

Sheila


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


Happy New Year to you, Keith and all of your families.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


Happy New Year, Rick! I hope you have a great one!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


You're a gr8 scroller, designer, and full of wisdom. I wish you, Keith, and your families a very Happy New Year. Let us all look forward to 2016


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


True words of wisdom. We sometimes forget that striving to succeed often makes us forget the important things. We don't often know why life takes the turns it does but there is usually a reason. Not everyone understands the need for me time but often that can be so refreshing and stimulating that we can achieve more. I don't get much of that being a full-time care giver for my 96 yr old mother and it does effect my mental state. Christmas day I had a day off and the dog and I went to a state park nearby and walked along the river. It was a beautiful day and I enjoy nature so it allowed me to reset.
Have a beautiful new year.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


Looking forward to seeing you post *Part 2000* this year!
Happy New Year to you, Keith, the Kits, and all of the LJ members.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


Happy New Year Sheila and Keith. May 2016 bring you continued success and a year filled with good health, happiness and peace.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


Thank you my dear friends! 20 minutes left here in 2015. We just had our BEST DAY EVER on our website by a large margin. I spent the day making sawdust and having a wonderful day.

Life is good!

You all make it even better. I sure do appreciate your friendship and support all these years. I am glad I am here each morning to visit with you!

Happy 2016 to you all! ((GROUP HUG))

Sheila


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


I can not seem to find the #815…the bird houses, on your website. can you send me a link. I want to buy them please Sheila. Thanks Friend


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!


Here they are Shelly!

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD387

I am sorry I haven't answered your other post, but I have been buried in sawdust these past few days. Please forgive me. I will answer shortly. 

Thank you for your comments and friendship!

Sheila


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows

scrollgirl said:


> *Looking Back/Looking Ahead*
> 
> I have always like New Year's Eve. Not necessarily for the parties (I am too old and boring for that!) but more so for the chance to 'start over'. It is kind of like Monday. A clean slate. New goals. Fresh beginnings.
> 
> Over the years I have learned to let go of things. The older I get, the more I realize that hanging on to mistakes and things that didn't work out quite like we planned can be somewhat detrimental to us. It seems the time we spend dwelling on those errors in judgment or behavior could be better spent planning out wonderful things for our future. I have decided that I would rather look ahead than back.
> 
> This doesn't mean that we disregard our memories. Hopefully we cherish the good memories and learn from the not so good ones. Experience is something that only comes with time and sometimes brings some pain with it. But that is why it is such an effective teacher, I believe.
> 
> As I look back on 2015, I think I had a good year. I think I made some good decisions and I also made some not-so-good ones. The business did well and is growing - even in this fragile economic state that we live in, so that is a huge plus.
> 
> Some of the mistakes were more costly than others. Not necessarily in terms of dollars, but emotionally. To me, that is far more important, as when we are draining ourselves emotionally, it effects our entire being. But nothing happened that couldn't be rectified and once again chalked up to 'experience'. The good thing is that in most cases, I was able to recognize these things and therefore able to rectify the issues that they caused. That is huge.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking over these past couple of weeks and during the holidays. That is always good, I believe. This time 'off' has allowed me to take a step back and really look at things and figure out some of the steps that I want to take with my business and life in general. I think that one of the things that we forget to do most when we get too busy is to take time to unplug and just 'be'. We forget how important that is to our well-being.
> 
> If I were to make a vow or a resolution for the year 2016, it would be to try to 'unplug' more often. I think that in the past, I have underestimated the importance of allowing myself this kindness of just 'being'. Without thinking of what needs to be done or what I should be doing. To sit quietly and contemplate things around me and my life. To enjoy what I have without feeling the need to add more. To appreciate.
> 
> The more I get into the habit of doing that, the happier I seem to be. The feelings of longing and want are replaced with feelings of satisfaction and contentment. And that (for me) leads to true happiness. Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> So for this last blog post of 2015, I wish you all the best. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love, friendship and support you have shown me throughout this past year. It is because of you my friends and customers that I am able to spend each day creating, which is what I believe that I was put on this Earth to do. It is a charmed life really, and one that I am sure is envied. It has been built on hard work, mistakes and most of all support from all of you. For that, I am grateful.
> 
> Both Keith and I wish you all the best in 2016. May you enjoy your triumphs and have the strength and means to face your obsticles. May you seek new challenges and accomplish all you set out to achieve. Most of all, may you find peace and happiness.
> 
> May 2016 be your best year yet. I hope it is mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you All!





> Here they are Shelly!
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD387
> 
> I am sorry I haven t answered your other post, but I have been buried in sawdust these past few days. Please forgive me. I will answer shortly.
> 
> Thank you for your comments and friendship!
> 
> Sheila
> 
> - Sheila Landry (scrollgirl)


Thank you Sheila!! I will now wait to buy them in about a week or so because now Hubby says he wants to look around TOO and see if he can find something for him to work on. But he is super busy right now and will be for a few days to a week or so. But ya….I WANT those bird houses….I am excited to get them and I will for sure be using them for a Video on YouTube. When I post the Video, I will for sure get you a link so you can see how they turned out….I am SO excited about it. The project will be a SPRING project. I figure with the birds that DO chirp….the ones I bought, they will be great with your birdhouses, and then it will Carry SPRING in on a fantastic note. ya, I know we are in winter now, but I aim to work on my projects BEFORE the next holiday, and or season. This way I can take my time with things since I have a paralyzed leg this lets me relax and enjoy every moment on the scroll saw


----------



## scrollgirl

* Starting the Year With a Bang!*

The new year has just began and it has already started with a "BANG"! If these first few days are any indication of what is to come, we are on a wild and wolly ride!

I am certainly not complaining though. Even though my old body is weary at this moment, it has been fun and I am very excited about all that the future is going to bring. Keith and I are both really thrilled.

I missed blogging these past few weeks, but I am rather happy for the time off. While our holiday here was quiet, it was very pleasant and I enjoyed it very much. The 'time down' not only gave me a chance to finish up my own gifts and send them all out (pretty much) on time, but it also gave me a chance to take a breath, enjoy each day and plan ahead for the future. There are so many ideas that I want to see come to life! It will be thrilling to see them implemented for sure! If even a couple of them are marginally as successful as the first one, then I know we have a lot to look forward to. It sure is going to be fun.

I barely know where to begin . . .

I'll start by telling the story of some of the gifts I decided to give for Christmas. Those of you who read my blog here know that lately I have been fascinated with designs by Lynne Andrews. I had seen Lynne's work before and I had liked it a lot, but I finally took some time this autumn to actually paint some of her projects. They were so much fun to do and came out so much better than the photos that I continued to invest in several of her pattern packets. I am sure I will be showing more of them as I paint them.

One project that really caught my eye was her version of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. Lynne dedicated an entire book for this project called Christmas Blessings. I loved the designs so much, I decided to paint SIX sets of ornaments for my friends and family (and one set for myself!) But since these ornaments are quite detailed, I decided to paint just the FIRST day ornament and present it at Christmas time, and then follow through with an ornament each month so that by next December, each recipient would have the entire set. That to me would be much more 'doable' and practical. Besides, it would be more fun for the recipients to receive a gift each month for the entire year.

Lynne's ornaments were done on some beautiful hand-pourd bisque from Bows Plus Bisque. As pretty as they were, making six sets of twelve would be a bit out of my budget and I was afraid they wouldn't survive the shipping to the recipients throughout the year. So being a woodworker, I decided to design my own ornaments to use for the project. I used 1/4" MDF and bevel cut the center circle to add some more dimension to them. They were simple and pretty and I could also thing of many other uses for them and plan to design future projects on them. Here is what my version looks like:










I have them up on my site and am selling them in sets of three as SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments. I can't wait to show you all the designs I have planned for this surface!

To make a long story short, I finished my six sets in plenty of time for Christmas. They are painted on both the back and the front:










Here is a close of up the front:










. . . and the back:










I even found these beautiful tassels:










. . . and gold cord for hangers:










I think it compliments them beautifully!

So after Christmas, on the last day of the year, I began a Facebook group page because there were so many in my painting group where I had shown the ornaments that were interested in making them. I thought the group page would be a fun place to 'paint together' with others this year and complete these sets. The support of having others really is a great motivater for many (myself included!) and I am looking forward ot sharing with all those who want to participate. This is NOT a class, but rather a place to meet and cheer each other on. I called the group "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We're Painting Them!" and posted it on the painting site. What happened then was amazing!

Within an hour we had nearly 50 people ask to join! As of now we have 118 members and are growing! I only posted it in one of my groups so far, as I was absolutely SWAMPED with orders for the ornaments. By the weekend's end, I had orders for 52 DOZEN ornaments!

Needless to say, I was a bit overwhelmed! I recruited Keith to help me make these, as they cannot be stack cut because they are two piece and have the center circle cut on a bevel. We spent the last three or four days buried in cutting, drilling and sanding. Here is a photo of what 52 dozen ornaments look like . . .










My old body simply aches today, but I am happy that they are all ready to go out the door. Today we are packing things up and shipping them out as quickly as we can. This will probably take most of the day though, as we need to fill out customs forms for all those sets (most of them) which are going to the USA. It all takes time. 

But what a wonderful way to end a great year and start another great year! We are both so thrilled to see our little business growing. While that may have been a lot of cutting, it was for the most part a lot of fun. I looked like an alien for three days with my glasses, dust mask and headphones (I HAD to have my favorite music going while I cut and sanded!) but it was nice to know that I was helping create 'future heirlooms' for these wonderful ladies.

And the fun is just starting!

I will be taking the next two days to pack and ship the orders out, and then on to the next batch. I am also in the process of drawing some new scroll saw patterns as well, but I haven't been able to get to that for a couple of days.

I know that this initial rush won't last, and things will get back to 'normal' soon, but I am very grateful and fun for the additional work and new friendships this has brought my way. It is a wonderful way to kick off the new year. I couldn't have asked for anything better!

I hope that you all had a wonderful holiday as well. I hope you join me in my travels this year through my blog here, too. I think we are going to have a fun time! This is only the beginning!

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> * Starting the Year With a Bang!*
> 
> The new year has just began and it has already started with a "BANG"! If these first few days are any indication of what is to come, we are on a wild and wolly ride!
> 
> I am certainly not complaining though. Even though my old body is weary at this moment, it has been fun and I am very excited about all that the future is going to bring. Keith and I are both really thrilled.
> 
> I missed blogging these past few weeks, but I am rather happy for the time off. While our holiday here was quiet, it was very pleasant and I enjoyed it very much. The 'time down' not only gave me a chance to finish up my own gifts and send them all out (pretty much) on time, but it also gave me a chance to take a breath, enjoy each day and plan ahead for the future. There are so many ideas that I want to see come to life! It will be thrilling to see them implemented for sure! If even a couple of them are marginally as successful as the first one, then I know we have a lot to look forward to. It sure is going to be fun.
> 
> I barely know where to begin . . .
> 
> I'll start by telling the story of some of the gifts I decided to give for Christmas. Those of you who read my blog here know that lately I have been fascinated with designs by Lynne Andrews. I had seen Lynne's work before and I had liked it a lot, but I finally took some time this autumn to actually paint some of her projects. They were so much fun to do and came out so much better than the photos that I continued to invest in several of her pattern packets. I am sure I will be showing more of them as I paint them.
> 
> One project that really caught my eye was her version of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. Lynne dedicated an entire book for this project called Christmas Blessings. I loved the designs so much, I decided to paint SIX sets of ornaments for my friends and family (and one set for myself!) But since these ornaments are quite detailed, I decided to paint just the FIRST day ornament and present it at Christmas time, and then follow through with an ornament each month so that by next December, each recipient would have the entire set. That to me would be much more 'doable' and practical. Besides, it would be more fun for the recipients to receive a gift each month for the entire year.
> 
> Lynne's ornaments were done on some beautiful hand-pourd bisque from Bows Plus Bisque. As pretty as they were, making six sets of twelve would be a bit out of my budget and I was afraid they wouldn't survive the shipping to the recipients throughout the year. So being a woodworker, I decided to design my own ornaments to use for the project. I used 1/4" MDF and bevel cut the center circle to add some more dimension to them. They were simple and pretty and I could also thing of many other uses for them and plan to design future projects on them. Here is what my version looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them up on my site and am selling them in sets of three as SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments. I can't wait to show you all the designs I have planned for this surface!
> 
> To make a long story short, I finished my six sets in plenty of time for Christmas. They are painted on both the back and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close of up the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found these beautiful tassels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and gold cord for hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it compliments them beautifully!
> 
> So after Christmas, on the last day of the year, I began a Facebook group page because there were so many in my painting group where I had shown the ornaments that were interested in making them. I thought the group page would be a fun place to 'paint together' with others this year and complete these sets. The support of having others really is a great motivater for many (myself included!) and I am looking forward ot sharing with all those who want to participate. This is NOT a class, but rather a place to meet and cheer each other on. I called the group "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We're Painting Them!" and posted it on the painting site. What happened then was amazing!
> 
> Within an hour we had nearly 50 people ask to join! As of now we have 118 members and are growing! I only posted it in one of my groups so far, as I was absolutely SWAMPED with orders for the ornaments. By the weekend's end, I had orders for 52 DOZEN ornaments!
> 
> Needless to say, I was a bit overwhelmed! I recruited Keith to help me make these, as they cannot be stack cut because they are two piece and have the center circle cut on a bevel. We spent the last three or four days buried in cutting, drilling and sanding. Here is a photo of what 52 dozen ornaments look like . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old body simply aches today, but I am happy that they are all ready to go out the door. Today we are packing things up and shipping them out as quickly as we can. This will probably take most of the day though, as we need to fill out customs forms for all those sets (most of them) which are going to the USA. It all takes time.
> 
> But what a wonderful way to end a great year and start another great year! We are both so thrilled to see our little business growing. While that may have been a lot of cutting, it was for the most part a lot of fun. I looked like an alien for three days with my glasses, dust mask and headphones (I HAD to have my favorite music going while I cut and sanded!) but it was nice to know that I was helping create 'future heirlooms' for these wonderful ladies.
> 
> And the fun is just starting!
> 
> I will be taking the next two days to pack and ship the orders out, and then on to the next batch. I am also in the process of drawing some new scroll saw patterns as well, but I haven't been able to get to that for a couple of days.
> 
> I know that this initial rush won't last, and things will get back to 'normal' soon, but I am very grateful and fun for the additional work and new friendships this has brought my way. It is a wonderful way to kick off the new year. I couldn't have asked for anything better!
> 
> I hope that you all had a wonderful holiday as well. I hope you join me in my travels this year through my blog here, too. I think we are going to have a fun time! This is only the beginning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Welcome back, we've missed your daily contributions to LJs.

You've got a winner with the wood kits for the ornaments. I think you should work on improving the manufacturing process because I think they are going to continue to be HUGE sellers.

Glad to year you're doing well.

Herb


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> * Starting the Year With a Bang!*
> 
> The new year has just began and it has already started with a "BANG"! If these first few days are any indication of what is to come, we are on a wild and wolly ride!
> 
> I am certainly not complaining though. Even though my old body is weary at this moment, it has been fun and I am very excited about all that the future is going to bring. Keith and I are both really thrilled.
> 
> I missed blogging these past few weeks, but I am rather happy for the time off. While our holiday here was quiet, it was very pleasant and I enjoyed it very much. The 'time down' not only gave me a chance to finish up my own gifts and send them all out (pretty much) on time, but it also gave me a chance to take a breath, enjoy each day and plan ahead for the future. There are so many ideas that I want to see come to life! It will be thrilling to see them implemented for sure! If even a couple of them are marginally as successful as the first one, then I know we have a lot to look forward to. It sure is going to be fun.
> 
> I barely know where to begin . . .
> 
> I'll start by telling the story of some of the gifts I decided to give for Christmas. Those of you who read my blog here know that lately I have been fascinated with designs by Lynne Andrews. I had seen Lynne's work before and I had liked it a lot, but I finally took some time this autumn to actually paint some of her projects. They were so much fun to do and came out so much better than the photos that I continued to invest in several of her pattern packets. I am sure I will be showing more of them as I paint them.
> 
> One project that really caught my eye was her version of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. Lynne dedicated an entire book for this project called Christmas Blessings. I loved the designs so much, I decided to paint SIX sets of ornaments for my friends and family (and one set for myself!) But since these ornaments are quite detailed, I decided to paint just the FIRST day ornament and present it at Christmas time, and then follow through with an ornament each month so that by next December, each recipient would have the entire set. That to me would be much more 'doable' and practical. Besides, it would be more fun for the recipients to receive a gift each month for the entire year.
> 
> Lynne's ornaments were done on some beautiful hand-pourd bisque from Bows Plus Bisque. As pretty as they were, making six sets of twelve would be a bit out of my budget and I was afraid they wouldn't survive the shipping to the recipients throughout the year. So being a woodworker, I decided to design my own ornaments to use for the project. I used 1/4" MDF and bevel cut the center circle to add some more dimension to them. They were simple and pretty and I could also thing of many other uses for them and plan to design future projects on them. Here is what my version looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them up on my site and am selling them in sets of three as SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments. I can't wait to show you all the designs I have planned for this surface!
> 
> To make a long story short, I finished my six sets in plenty of time for Christmas. They are painted on both the back and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close of up the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found these beautiful tassels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and gold cord for hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it compliments them beautifully!
> 
> So after Christmas, on the last day of the year, I began a Facebook group page because there were so many in my painting group where I had shown the ornaments that were interested in making them. I thought the group page would be a fun place to 'paint together' with others this year and complete these sets. The support of having others really is a great motivater for many (myself included!) and I am looking forward ot sharing with all those who want to participate. This is NOT a class, but rather a place to meet and cheer each other on. I called the group "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We're Painting Them!" and posted it on the painting site. What happened then was amazing!
> 
> Within an hour we had nearly 50 people ask to join! As of now we have 118 members and are growing! I only posted it in one of my groups so far, as I was absolutely SWAMPED with orders for the ornaments. By the weekend's end, I had orders for 52 DOZEN ornaments!
> 
> Needless to say, I was a bit overwhelmed! I recruited Keith to help me make these, as they cannot be stack cut because they are two piece and have the center circle cut on a bevel. We spent the last three or four days buried in cutting, drilling and sanding. Here is a photo of what 52 dozen ornaments look like . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old body simply aches today, but I am happy that they are all ready to go out the door. Today we are packing things up and shipping them out as quickly as we can. This will probably take most of the day though, as we need to fill out customs forms for all those sets (most of them) which are going to the USA. It all takes time.
> 
> But what a wonderful way to end a great year and start another great year! We are both so thrilled to see our little business growing. While that may have been a lot of cutting, it was for the most part a lot of fun. I looked like an alien for three days with my glasses, dust mask and headphones (I HAD to have my favorite music going while I cut and sanded!) but it was nice to know that I was helping create 'future heirlooms' for these wonderful ladies.
> 
> And the fun is just starting!
> 
> I will be taking the next two days to pack and ship the orders out, and then on to the next batch. I am also in the process of drawing some new scroll saw patterns as well, but I haven't been able to get to that for a couple of days.
> 
> I know that this initial rush won't last, and things will get back to 'normal' soon, but I am very grateful and fun for the additional work and new friendships this has brought my way. It is a wonderful way to kick off the new year. I couldn't have asked for anything better!
> 
> I hope that you all had a wonderful holiday as well. I hope you join me in my travels this year through my blog here, too. I think we are going to have a fun time! This is only the beginning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Quite a project Sheila. I hope that Pancakes got some extra treats for all of the Supervisory duties?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * Starting the Year With a Bang!*
> 
> The new year has just began and it has already started with a "BANG"! If these first few days are any indication of what is to come, we are on a wild and wolly ride!
> 
> I am certainly not complaining though. Even though my old body is weary at this moment, it has been fun and I am very excited about all that the future is going to bring. Keith and I are both really thrilled.
> 
> I missed blogging these past few weeks, but I am rather happy for the time off. While our holiday here was quiet, it was very pleasant and I enjoyed it very much. The 'time down' not only gave me a chance to finish up my own gifts and send them all out (pretty much) on time, but it also gave me a chance to take a breath, enjoy each day and plan ahead for the future. There are so many ideas that I want to see come to life! It will be thrilling to see them implemented for sure! If even a couple of them are marginally as successful as the first one, then I know we have a lot to look forward to. It sure is going to be fun.
> 
> I barely know where to begin . . .
> 
> I'll start by telling the story of some of the gifts I decided to give for Christmas. Those of you who read my blog here know that lately I have been fascinated with designs by Lynne Andrews. I had seen Lynne's work before and I had liked it a lot, but I finally took some time this autumn to actually paint some of her projects. They were so much fun to do and came out so much better than the photos that I continued to invest in several of her pattern packets. I am sure I will be showing more of them as I paint them.
> 
> One project that really caught my eye was her version of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. Lynne dedicated an entire book for this project called Christmas Blessings. I loved the designs so much, I decided to paint SIX sets of ornaments for my friends and family (and one set for myself!) But since these ornaments are quite detailed, I decided to paint just the FIRST day ornament and present it at Christmas time, and then follow through with an ornament each month so that by next December, each recipient would have the entire set. That to me would be much more 'doable' and practical. Besides, it would be more fun for the recipients to receive a gift each month for the entire year.
> 
> Lynne's ornaments were done on some beautiful hand-pourd bisque from Bows Plus Bisque. As pretty as they were, making six sets of twelve would be a bit out of my budget and I was afraid they wouldn't survive the shipping to the recipients throughout the year. So being a woodworker, I decided to design my own ornaments to use for the project. I used 1/4" MDF and bevel cut the center circle to add some more dimension to them. They were simple and pretty and I could also thing of many other uses for them and plan to design future projects on them. Here is what my version looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them up on my site and am selling them in sets of three as SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments. I can't wait to show you all the designs I have planned for this surface!
> 
> To make a long story short, I finished my six sets in plenty of time for Christmas. They are painted on both the back and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close of up the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found these beautiful tassels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and gold cord for hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it compliments them beautifully!
> 
> So after Christmas, on the last day of the year, I began a Facebook group page because there were so many in my painting group where I had shown the ornaments that were interested in making them. I thought the group page would be a fun place to 'paint together' with others this year and complete these sets. The support of having others really is a great motivater for many (myself included!) and I am looking forward ot sharing with all those who want to participate. This is NOT a class, but rather a place to meet and cheer each other on. I called the group "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We're Painting Them!" and posted it on the painting site. What happened then was amazing!
> 
> Within an hour we had nearly 50 people ask to join! As of now we have 118 members and are growing! I only posted it in one of my groups so far, as I was absolutely SWAMPED with orders for the ornaments. By the weekend's end, I had orders for 52 DOZEN ornaments!
> 
> Needless to say, I was a bit overwhelmed! I recruited Keith to help me make these, as they cannot be stack cut because they are two piece and have the center circle cut on a bevel. We spent the last three or four days buried in cutting, drilling and sanding. Here is a photo of what 52 dozen ornaments look like . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old body simply aches today, but I am happy that they are all ready to go out the door. Today we are packing things up and shipping them out as quickly as we can. This will probably take most of the day though, as we need to fill out customs forms for all those sets (most of them) which are going to the USA. It all takes time.
> 
> But what a wonderful way to end a great year and start another great year! We are both so thrilled to see our little business growing. While that may have been a lot of cutting, it was for the most part a lot of fun. I looked like an alien for three days with my glasses, dust mask and headphones (I HAD to have my favorite music going while I cut and sanded!) but it was nice to know that I was helping create 'future heirlooms' for these wonderful ladies.
> 
> And the fun is just starting!
> 
> I will be taking the next two days to pack and ship the orders out, and then on to the next batch. I am also in the process of drawing some new scroll saw patterns as well, but I haven't been able to get to that for a couple of days.
> 
> I know that this initial rush won't last, and things will get back to 'normal' soon, but I am very grateful and fun for the additional work and new friendships this has brought my way. It is a wonderful way to kick off the new year. I couldn't have asked for anything better!
> 
> I hope that you all had a wonderful holiday as well. I hope you join me in my travels this year through my blog here, too. I think we are going to have a fun time! This is only the beginning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Yes, John - I had some jumbo shrimp and gave him a WHOLE one tonight! He sure loves it!

Thank you for your kind words as well, Herb. I am just settling down now after another full day. It is nice to be missed and I think you are right - we are really going to have to think about how we want to expand. It is a good problem to have!

Have a great night, gentlemen! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> * Starting the Year With a Bang!*
> 
> The new year has just began and it has already started with a "BANG"! If these first few days are any indication of what is to come, we are on a wild and wolly ride!
> 
> I am certainly not complaining though. Even though my old body is weary at this moment, it has been fun and I am very excited about all that the future is going to bring. Keith and I are both really thrilled.
> 
> I missed blogging these past few weeks, but I am rather happy for the time off. While our holiday here was quiet, it was very pleasant and I enjoyed it very much. The 'time down' not only gave me a chance to finish up my own gifts and send them all out (pretty much) on time, but it also gave me a chance to take a breath, enjoy each day and plan ahead for the future. There are so many ideas that I want to see come to life! It will be thrilling to see them implemented for sure! If even a couple of them are marginally as successful as the first one, then I know we have a lot to look forward to. It sure is going to be fun.
> 
> I barely know where to begin . . .
> 
> I'll start by telling the story of some of the gifts I decided to give for Christmas. Those of you who read my blog here know that lately I have been fascinated with designs by Lynne Andrews. I had seen Lynne's work before and I had liked it a lot, but I finally took some time this autumn to actually paint some of her projects. They were so much fun to do and came out so much better than the photos that I continued to invest in several of her pattern packets. I am sure I will be showing more of them as I paint them.
> 
> One project that really caught my eye was her version of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. Lynne dedicated an entire book for this project called Christmas Blessings. I loved the designs so much, I decided to paint SIX sets of ornaments for my friends and family (and one set for myself!) But since these ornaments are quite detailed, I decided to paint just the FIRST day ornament and present it at Christmas time, and then follow through with an ornament each month so that by next December, each recipient would have the entire set. That to me would be much more 'doable' and practical. Besides, it would be more fun for the recipients to receive a gift each month for the entire year.
> 
> Lynne's ornaments were done on some beautiful hand-pourd bisque from Bows Plus Bisque. As pretty as they were, making six sets of twelve would be a bit out of my budget and I was afraid they wouldn't survive the shipping to the recipients throughout the year. So being a woodworker, I decided to design my own ornaments to use for the project. I used 1/4" MDF and bevel cut the center circle to add some more dimension to them. They were simple and pretty and I could also thing of many other uses for them and plan to design future projects on them. Here is what my version looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them up on my site and am selling them in sets of three as SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments. I can't wait to show you all the designs I have planned for this surface!
> 
> To make a long story short, I finished my six sets in plenty of time for Christmas. They are painted on both the back and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close of up the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found these beautiful tassels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and gold cord for hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it compliments them beautifully!
> 
> So after Christmas, on the last day of the year, I began a Facebook group page because there were so many in my painting group where I had shown the ornaments that were interested in making them. I thought the group page would be a fun place to 'paint together' with others this year and complete these sets. The support of having others really is a great motivater for many (myself included!) and I am looking forward ot sharing with all those who want to participate. This is NOT a class, but rather a place to meet and cheer each other on. I called the group "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We're Painting Them!" and posted it on the painting site. What happened then was amazing!
> 
> Within an hour we had nearly 50 people ask to join! As of now we have 118 members and are growing! I only posted it in one of my groups so far, as I was absolutely SWAMPED with orders for the ornaments. By the weekend's end, I had orders for 52 DOZEN ornaments!
> 
> Needless to say, I was a bit overwhelmed! I recruited Keith to help me make these, as they cannot be stack cut because they are two piece and have the center circle cut on a bevel. We spent the last three or four days buried in cutting, drilling and sanding. Here is a photo of what 52 dozen ornaments look like . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old body simply aches today, but I am happy that they are all ready to go out the door. Today we are packing things up and shipping them out as quickly as we can. This will probably take most of the day though, as we need to fill out customs forms for all those sets (most of them) which are going to the USA. It all takes time.
> 
> But what a wonderful way to end a great year and start another great year! We are both so thrilled to see our little business growing. While that may have been a lot of cutting, it was for the most part a lot of fun. I looked like an alien for three days with my glasses, dust mask and headphones (I HAD to have my favorite music going while I cut and sanded!) but it was nice to know that I was helping create 'future heirlooms' for these wonderful ladies.
> 
> And the fun is just starting!
> 
> I will be taking the next two days to pack and ship the orders out, and then on to the next batch. I am also in the process of drawing some new scroll saw patterns as well, but I haven't been able to get to that for a couple of days.
> 
> I know that this initial rush won't last, and things will get back to 'normal' soon, but I am very grateful and fun for the additional work and new friendships this has brought my way. It is a wonderful way to kick off the new year. I couldn't have asked for anything better!
> 
> I hope that you all had a wonderful holiday as well. I hope you join me in my travels this year through my blog here, too. I think we are going to have a fun time! This is only the beginning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Wow! You have been busy! Beautiful paint job on the ornaments.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> * Starting the Year With a Bang!*
> 
> The new year has just began and it has already started with a "BANG"! If these first few days are any indication of what is to come, we are on a wild and wolly ride!
> 
> I am certainly not complaining though. Even though my old body is weary at this moment, it has been fun and I am very excited about all that the future is going to bring. Keith and I are both really thrilled.
> 
> I missed blogging these past few weeks, but I am rather happy for the time off. While our holiday here was quiet, it was very pleasant and I enjoyed it very much. The 'time down' not only gave me a chance to finish up my own gifts and send them all out (pretty much) on time, but it also gave me a chance to take a breath, enjoy each day and plan ahead for the future. There are so many ideas that I want to see come to life! It will be thrilling to see them implemented for sure! If even a couple of them are marginally as successful as the first one, then I know we have a lot to look forward to. It sure is going to be fun.
> 
> I barely know where to begin . . .
> 
> I'll start by telling the story of some of the gifts I decided to give for Christmas. Those of you who read my blog here know that lately I have been fascinated with designs by Lynne Andrews. I had seen Lynne's work before and I had liked it a lot, but I finally took some time this autumn to actually paint some of her projects. They were so much fun to do and came out so much better than the photos that I continued to invest in several of her pattern packets. I am sure I will be showing more of them as I paint them.
> 
> One project that really caught my eye was her version of the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. Lynne dedicated an entire book for this project called Christmas Blessings. I loved the designs so much, I decided to paint SIX sets of ornaments for my friends and family (and one set for myself!) But since these ornaments are quite detailed, I decided to paint just the FIRST day ornament and present it at Christmas time, and then follow through with an ornament each month so that by next December, each recipient would have the entire set. That to me would be much more 'doable' and practical. Besides, it would be more fun for the recipients to receive a gift each month for the entire year.
> 
> Lynne's ornaments were done on some beautiful hand-pourd bisque from Bows Plus Bisque. As pretty as they were, making six sets of twelve would be a bit out of my budget and I was afraid they wouldn't survive the shipping to the recipients throughout the year. So being a woodworker, I decided to design my own ornaments to use for the project. I used 1/4" MDF and bevel cut the center circle to add some more dimension to them. They were simple and pretty and I could also thing of many other uses for them and plan to design future projects on them. Here is what my version looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them up on my site and am selling them in sets of three as SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments. I can't wait to show you all the designs I have planned for this surface!
> 
> To make a long story short, I finished my six sets in plenty of time for Christmas. They are painted on both the back and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close of up the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even found these beautiful tassels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and gold cord for hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it compliments them beautifully!
> 
> So after Christmas, on the last day of the year, I began a Facebook group page because there were so many in my painting group where I had shown the ornaments that were interested in making them. I thought the group page would be a fun place to 'paint together' with others this year and complete these sets. The support of having others really is a great motivater for many (myself included!) and I am looking forward ot sharing with all those who want to participate. This is NOT a class, but rather a place to meet and cheer each other on. I called the group "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We're Painting Them!" and posted it on the painting site. What happened then was amazing!
> 
> Within an hour we had nearly 50 people ask to join! As of now we have 118 members and are growing! I only posted it in one of my groups so far, as I was absolutely SWAMPED with orders for the ornaments. By the weekend's end, I had orders for 52 DOZEN ornaments!
> 
> Needless to say, I was a bit overwhelmed! I recruited Keith to help me make these, as they cannot be stack cut because they are two piece and have the center circle cut on a bevel. We spent the last three or four days buried in cutting, drilling and sanding. Here is a photo of what 52 dozen ornaments look like . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old body simply aches today, but I am happy that they are all ready to go out the door. Today we are packing things up and shipping them out as quickly as we can. This will probably take most of the day though, as we need to fill out customs forms for all those sets (most of them) which are going to the USA. It all takes time.
> 
> But what a wonderful way to end a great year and start another great year! We are both so thrilled to see our little business growing. While that may have been a lot of cutting, it was for the most part a lot of fun. I looked like an alien for three days with my glasses, dust mask and headphones (I HAD to have my favorite music going while I cut and sanded!) but it was nice to know that I was helping create 'future heirlooms' for these wonderful ladies.
> 
> And the fun is just starting!
> 
> I will be taking the next two days to pack and ship the orders out, and then on to the next batch. I am also in the process of drawing some new scroll saw patterns as well, but I haven't been able to get to that for a couple of days.
> 
> I know that this initial rush won't last, and things will get back to 'normal' soon, but I am very grateful and fun for the additional work and new friendships this has brought my way. It is a wonderful way to kick off the new year. I couldn't have asked for anything better!
> 
> I hope that you all had a wonderful holiday as well. I hope you join me in my travels this year through my blog here, too. I think we are going to have a fun time! This is only the beginning!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Happy New Year to you, Anna! The ornaments were a lot of fun to paint.  I will keep you all updated as I complete the entire set.

I wish you a wonderful and creative new year!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back in a Routine*

It isn't as if I really took time 'off', but more that I was focused on some different things. I suppose though without the usual self-imposed deadlines I did slack off a bit. It just didn't feel that way.

One would think that taking time off would mean sipping coffee and daydreaming about how I plan to while away the hours of the day . . . Oh! The romantic visions we have! But in reality, we all know how quickly those vacation days pass and how when we look back at them we find ourselves wondering, "Where did all my 'leisure' time go?"

I am no different.

It felt weird not writing here every day. I have stated many times before that part of why I write here each morning is for my own benefit. It seems that I need to be accountable to someone or something to make my day as productive as I can, and sitting down and planning out my day in writing here has not only helped keep me on track, but also helps keep my thinking organized. I believe that that alone is a good enough reason to blog. Then add to it the feedback and encouragement from you, my readers, and I think it is a very positive thing. I can't tell you all how many times I have been tired at the end of a day and contemplated packing it in except for the fact that I wanted to continue on so I would have something to show for my next days' blog. While I know that you are all forgiving and this is something that I kind of made up in my head (the accountability), it sure helps push me a little harder on those days when I feel a bit lazy. It is good for me and good for my business as well.

I believe that I am in my sixth year of blogging at this point. I kind of lost count. I can't begin to tell you all how much it has helped me and my business. It has also brought me many friends and those friends have offered many good suggestions that have also benefited myself and Keith. For that, I am very appreciative. It has been a wonderful use of my early morning hours.

I spent the day yesterday packaging up orders and getting the first batch shipped out. About half of them are sent and the other half should be going out today. We did the 'simple' orders first, and both Keith and I had to take a bit of time to fill out customs forms, address boxes and pack everything carefully. Then, when we arrived at the post office, it took a while for everything to be checked in. We were hoping that they would be able to process multiple packages at once, but alas, it was not so. Each one had to have the individual postal code or zip code typed in manually and the postmaster had to go through a variety of screens for each.

Since we live in a small town, they have only one register at our facility. This makes it hard when someone comes in line behind us. I figured out that I wouldn't be good in a job like that because I always feel so stressed when people are waiting behind us. We did have her divide our transaction into two parts so that people could get their business done in between. That did make me feel better, but just as we started up again a man and a young boy came in to mail a package and unfortunately they had to wait for several minutes for us to finish up. They were nice and not cross with us, but I felt nervous nonetheless. I don't know - it is just me.

When we arrived home, I still had a bit of cutting to do. Besides the ornament kits that I showed yesterday, there were several other wood kits ordered. I took inventory and decided to get things cut that I needed right away - and then some. It is funny that even a day away from the saw was enough 'rest' for me. I even cut additional pieces for those kits that were depleted. So today, just about everything else is ready to ship, and we will once again spend the day boxing things up and getting them to the post office. It feels good to accomplish so much in so little time. It will also feel great to have the 'all clear' and be caught up by tomorrow. 

Keith in the meantime has created two new word plaques that he put up on the site last night. The first one is a Christmas themed plaque for those who want to get an early start on next year's projects. We find that lots of our Christmas patterns sell right AFTER the holiday - probably by those who want to get a run on things. His new plaque is called SLDK636 Have A Very Merry Christmas:










The second plaque that he created is one that can be used all year long. It is called SLDK637 Welcome - Blessed All Who Enter:










I really like them both. I love the format and design of these. Both patterns are available on our site at the links provided.

I have some new scroll saw designs in the works as well. I had hoped to have them by the new year, but with the rush of kits ordered, they had to be put aside for the moment. As soon as I catch up I will be working on them and hopefully I will have them ready by next week. We are due for a site update soon, and I hope to have them then, or shortly after.

I do hope you all had a good holiday. It is hard to believe we are already entering a new year. While the beginning of the new year may seem insignificant to some, I always feel that it is a good excuse to look at things as a fresh start and a reason to let go of past mistakes and look ahead. Perhaps it is silly, but it helps me remain positive. (It is kind of the way I look at "Monday" every week!)

I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is Wednesday already and hard to believe that we are half way to the weekend.

Time certainly marches on quickly when we are busy!

Have a great day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in a Routine*
> 
> It isn't as if I really took time 'off', but more that I was focused on some different things. I suppose though without the usual self-imposed deadlines I did slack off a bit. It just didn't feel that way.
> 
> One would think that taking time off would mean sipping coffee and daydreaming about how I plan to while away the hours of the day . . . Oh! The romantic visions we have! But in reality, we all know how quickly those vacation days pass and how when we look back at them we find ourselves wondering, "Where did all my 'leisure' time go?"
> 
> I am no different.
> 
> It felt weird not writing here every day. I have stated many times before that part of why I write here each morning is for my own benefit. It seems that I need to be accountable to someone or something to make my day as productive as I can, and sitting down and planning out my day in writing here has not only helped keep me on track, but also helps keep my thinking organized. I believe that that alone is a good enough reason to blog. Then add to it the feedback and encouragement from you, my readers, and I think it is a very positive thing. I can't tell you all how many times I have been tired at the end of a day and contemplated packing it in except for the fact that I wanted to continue on so I would have something to show for my next days' blog. While I know that you are all forgiving and this is something that I kind of made up in my head (the accountability), it sure helps push me a little harder on those days when I feel a bit lazy. It is good for me and good for my business as well.
> 
> I believe that I am in my sixth year of blogging at this point. I kind of lost count. I can't begin to tell you all how much it has helped me and my business. It has also brought me many friends and those friends have offered many good suggestions that have also benefited myself and Keith. For that, I am very appreciative. It has been a wonderful use of my early morning hours.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday packaging up orders and getting the first batch shipped out. About half of them are sent and the other half should be going out today. We did the 'simple' orders first, and both Keith and I had to take a bit of time to fill out customs forms, address boxes and pack everything carefully. Then, when we arrived at the post office, it took a while for everything to be checked in. We were hoping that they would be able to process multiple packages at once, but alas, it was not so. Each one had to have the individual postal code or zip code typed in manually and the postmaster had to go through a variety of screens for each.
> 
> Since we live in a small town, they have only one register at our facility. This makes it hard when someone comes in line behind us. I figured out that I wouldn't be good in a job like that because I always feel so stressed when people are waiting behind us. We did have her divide our transaction into two parts so that people could get their business done in between. That did make me feel better, but just as we started up again a man and a young boy came in to mail a package and unfortunately they had to wait for several minutes for us to finish up. They were nice and not cross with us, but I felt nervous nonetheless. I don't know - it is just me.
> 
> When we arrived home, I still had a bit of cutting to do. Besides the ornament kits that I showed yesterday, there were several other wood kits ordered. I took inventory and decided to get things cut that I needed right away - and then some. It is funny that even a day away from the saw was enough 'rest' for me. I even cut additional pieces for those kits that were depleted. So today, just about everything else is ready to ship, and we will once again spend the day boxing things up and getting them to the post office. It feels good to accomplish so much in so little time. It will also feel great to have the 'all clear' and be caught up by tomorrow.
> 
> Keith in the meantime has created two new word plaques that he put up on the site last night. The first one is a Christmas themed plaque for those who want to get an early start on next year's projects. We find that lots of our Christmas patterns sell right AFTER the holiday - probably by those who want to get a run on things. His new plaque is called SLDK636 Have A Very Merry Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second plaque that he created is one that can be used all year long. It is called SLDK637 Welcome - Blessed All Who Enter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both. I love the format and design of these. Both patterns are available on our site at the links provided.
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs in the works as well. I had hoped to have them by the new year, but with the rush of kits ordered, they had to be put aside for the moment. As soon as I catch up I will be working on them and hopefully I will have them ready by next week. We are due for a site update soon, and I hope to have them then, or shortly after.
> 
> I do hope you all had a good holiday. It is hard to believe we are already entering a new year. While the beginning of the new year may seem insignificant to some, I always feel that it is a good excuse to look at things as a fresh start and a reason to let go of past mistakes and look ahead. Perhaps it is silly, but it helps me remain positive. (It is kind of the way I look at "Monday" every week!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is Wednesday already and hard to believe that we are half way to the weekend.
> 
> Time certainly marches on quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Have a great day!


For sure, time goes so much faster as we get, (i'll whisper this…......older). You just keep on doing what you're doing. I enjoy your thoughts, projects, etc. Remember the "Keep on Truckin" guy….. you need something similar to that, of coarse it would be "Keep on Scrollin" gal.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in a Routine*
> 
> It isn't as if I really took time 'off', but more that I was focused on some different things. I suppose though without the usual self-imposed deadlines I did slack off a bit. It just didn't feel that way.
> 
> One would think that taking time off would mean sipping coffee and daydreaming about how I plan to while away the hours of the day . . . Oh! The romantic visions we have! But in reality, we all know how quickly those vacation days pass and how when we look back at them we find ourselves wondering, "Where did all my 'leisure' time go?"
> 
> I am no different.
> 
> It felt weird not writing here every day. I have stated many times before that part of why I write here each morning is for my own benefit. It seems that I need to be accountable to someone or something to make my day as productive as I can, and sitting down and planning out my day in writing here has not only helped keep me on track, but also helps keep my thinking organized. I believe that that alone is a good enough reason to blog. Then add to it the feedback and encouragement from you, my readers, and I think it is a very positive thing. I can't tell you all how many times I have been tired at the end of a day and contemplated packing it in except for the fact that I wanted to continue on so I would have something to show for my next days' blog. While I know that you are all forgiving and this is something that I kind of made up in my head (the accountability), it sure helps push me a little harder on those days when I feel a bit lazy. It is good for me and good for my business as well.
> 
> I believe that I am in my sixth year of blogging at this point. I kind of lost count. I can't begin to tell you all how much it has helped me and my business. It has also brought me many friends and those friends have offered many good suggestions that have also benefited myself and Keith. For that, I am very appreciative. It has been a wonderful use of my early morning hours.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday packaging up orders and getting the first batch shipped out. About half of them are sent and the other half should be going out today. We did the 'simple' orders first, and both Keith and I had to take a bit of time to fill out customs forms, address boxes and pack everything carefully. Then, when we arrived at the post office, it took a while for everything to be checked in. We were hoping that they would be able to process multiple packages at once, but alas, it was not so. Each one had to have the individual postal code or zip code typed in manually and the postmaster had to go through a variety of screens for each.
> 
> Since we live in a small town, they have only one register at our facility. This makes it hard when someone comes in line behind us. I figured out that I wouldn't be good in a job like that because I always feel so stressed when people are waiting behind us. We did have her divide our transaction into two parts so that people could get their business done in between. That did make me feel better, but just as we started up again a man and a young boy came in to mail a package and unfortunately they had to wait for several minutes for us to finish up. They were nice and not cross with us, but I felt nervous nonetheless. I don't know - it is just me.
> 
> When we arrived home, I still had a bit of cutting to do. Besides the ornament kits that I showed yesterday, there were several other wood kits ordered. I took inventory and decided to get things cut that I needed right away - and then some. It is funny that even a day away from the saw was enough 'rest' for me. I even cut additional pieces for those kits that were depleted. So today, just about everything else is ready to ship, and we will once again spend the day boxing things up and getting them to the post office. It feels good to accomplish so much in so little time. It will also feel great to have the 'all clear' and be caught up by tomorrow.
> 
> Keith in the meantime has created two new word plaques that he put up on the site last night. The first one is a Christmas themed plaque for those who want to get an early start on next year's projects. We find that lots of our Christmas patterns sell right AFTER the holiday - probably by those who want to get a run on things. His new plaque is called SLDK636 Have A Very Merry Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second plaque that he created is one that can be used all year long. It is called SLDK637 Welcome - Blessed All Who Enter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both. I love the format and design of these. Both patterns are available on our site at the links provided.
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs in the works as well. I had hoped to have them by the new year, but with the rush of kits ordered, they had to be put aside for the moment. As soon as I catch up I will be working on them and hopefully I will have them ready by next week. We are due for a site update soon, and I hope to have them then, or shortly after.
> 
> I do hope you all had a good holiday. It is hard to believe we are already entering a new year. While the beginning of the new year may seem insignificant to some, I always feel that it is a good excuse to look at things as a fresh start and a reason to let go of past mistakes and look ahead. Perhaps it is silly, but it helps me remain positive. (It is kind of the way I look at "Monday" every week!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is Wednesday already and hard to believe that we are half way to the weekend.
> 
> Time certainly marches on quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you, Roger! I think we all need to just keep on keepin' on . . .  I love your work as well. You do so many things so beautifully.

Have fun and enjoy the day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in a Routine*
> 
> It isn't as if I really took time 'off', but more that I was focused on some different things. I suppose though without the usual self-imposed deadlines I did slack off a bit. It just didn't feel that way.
> 
> One would think that taking time off would mean sipping coffee and daydreaming about how I plan to while away the hours of the day . . . Oh! The romantic visions we have! But in reality, we all know how quickly those vacation days pass and how when we look back at them we find ourselves wondering, "Where did all my 'leisure' time go?"
> 
> I am no different.
> 
> It felt weird not writing here every day. I have stated many times before that part of why I write here each morning is for my own benefit. It seems that I need to be accountable to someone or something to make my day as productive as I can, and sitting down and planning out my day in writing here has not only helped keep me on track, but also helps keep my thinking organized. I believe that that alone is a good enough reason to blog. Then add to it the feedback and encouragement from you, my readers, and I think it is a very positive thing. I can't tell you all how many times I have been tired at the end of a day and contemplated packing it in except for the fact that I wanted to continue on so I would have something to show for my next days' blog. While I know that you are all forgiving and this is something that I kind of made up in my head (the accountability), it sure helps push me a little harder on those days when I feel a bit lazy. It is good for me and good for my business as well.
> 
> I believe that I am in my sixth year of blogging at this point. I kind of lost count. I can't begin to tell you all how much it has helped me and my business. It has also brought me many friends and those friends have offered many good suggestions that have also benefited myself and Keith. For that, I am very appreciative. It has been a wonderful use of my early morning hours.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday packaging up orders and getting the first batch shipped out. About half of them are sent and the other half should be going out today. We did the 'simple' orders first, and both Keith and I had to take a bit of time to fill out customs forms, address boxes and pack everything carefully. Then, when we arrived at the post office, it took a while for everything to be checked in. We were hoping that they would be able to process multiple packages at once, but alas, it was not so. Each one had to have the individual postal code or zip code typed in manually and the postmaster had to go through a variety of screens for each.
> 
> Since we live in a small town, they have only one register at our facility. This makes it hard when someone comes in line behind us. I figured out that I wouldn't be good in a job like that because I always feel so stressed when people are waiting behind us. We did have her divide our transaction into two parts so that people could get their business done in between. That did make me feel better, but just as we started up again a man and a young boy came in to mail a package and unfortunately they had to wait for several minutes for us to finish up. They were nice and not cross with us, but I felt nervous nonetheless. I don't know - it is just me.
> 
> When we arrived home, I still had a bit of cutting to do. Besides the ornament kits that I showed yesterday, there were several other wood kits ordered. I took inventory and decided to get things cut that I needed right away - and then some. It is funny that even a day away from the saw was enough 'rest' for me. I even cut additional pieces for those kits that were depleted. So today, just about everything else is ready to ship, and we will once again spend the day boxing things up and getting them to the post office. It feels good to accomplish so much in so little time. It will also feel great to have the 'all clear' and be caught up by tomorrow.
> 
> Keith in the meantime has created two new word plaques that he put up on the site last night. The first one is a Christmas themed plaque for those who want to get an early start on next year's projects. We find that lots of our Christmas patterns sell right AFTER the holiday - probably by those who want to get a run on things. His new plaque is called SLDK636 Have A Very Merry Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second plaque that he created is one that can be used all year long. It is called SLDK637 Welcome - Blessed All Who Enter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both. I love the format and design of these. Both patterns are available on our site at the links provided.
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs in the works as well. I had hoped to have them by the new year, but with the rush of kits ordered, they had to be put aside for the moment. As soon as I catch up I will be working on them and hopefully I will have them ready by next week. We are due for a site update soon, and I hope to have them then, or shortly after.
> 
> I do hope you all had a good holiday. It is hard to believe we are already entering a new year. While the beginning of the new year may seem insignificant to some, I always feel that it is a good excuse to look at things as a fresh start and a reason to let go of past mistakes and look ahead. Perhaps it is silly, but it helps me remain positive. (It is kind of the way I look at "Monday" every week!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is Wednesday already and hard to believe that we are half way to the weekend.
> 
> Time certainly marches on quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Have a great day!


One of my goals this year is to do at least one of Keith's plaques. I will just have to stand rather than sit and use my foot pedal! Good idea to get a jump on next Christmas now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in a Routine*
> 
> It isn't as if I really took time 'off', but more that I was focused on some different things. I suppose though without the usual self-imposed deadlines I did slack off a bit. It just didn't feel that way.
> 
> One would think that taking time off would mean sipping coffee and daydreaming about how I plan to while away the hours of the day . . . Oh! The romantic visions we have! But in reality, we all know how quickly those vacation days pass and how when we look back at them we find ourselves wondering, "Where did all my 'leisure' time go?"
> 
> I am no different.
> 
> It felt weird not writing here every day. I have stated many times before that part of why I write here each morning is for my own benefit. It seems that I need to be accountable to someone or something to make my day as productive as I can, and sitting down and planning out my day in writing here has not only helped keep me on track, but also helps keep my thinking organized. I believe that that alone is a good enough reason to blog. Then add to it the feedback and encouragement from you, my readers, and I think it is a very positive thing. I can't tell you all how many times I have been tired at the end of a day and contemplated packing it in except for the fact that I wanted to continue on so I would have something to show for my next days' blog. While I know that you are all forgiving and this is something that I kind of made up in my head (the accountability), it sure helps push me a little harder on those days when I feel a bit lazy. It is good for me and good for my business as well.
> 
> I believe that I am in my sixth year of blogging at this point. I kind of lost count. I can't begin to tell you all how much it has helped me and my business. It has also brought me many friends and those friends have offered many good suggestions that have also benefited myself and Keith. For that, I am very appreciative. It has been a wonderful use of my early morning hours.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday packaging up orders and getting the first batch shipped out. About half of them are sent and the other half should be going out today. We did the 'simple' orders first, and both Keith and I had to take a bit of time to fill out customs forms, address boxes and pack everything carefully. Then, when we arrived at the post office, it took a while for everything to be checked in. We were hoping that they would be able to process multiple packages at once, but alas, it was not so. Each one had to have the individual postal code or zip code typed in manually and the postmaster had to go through a variety of screens for each.
> 
> Since we live in a small town, they have only one register at our facility. This makes it hard when someone comes in line behind us. I figured out that I wouldn't be good in a job like that because I always feel so stressed when people are waiting behind us. We did have her divide our transaction into two parts so that people could get their business done in between. That did make me feel better, but just as we started up again a man and a young boy came in to mail a package and unfortunately they had to wait for several minutes for us to finish up. They were nice and not cross with us, but I felt nervous nonetheless. I don't know - it is just me.
> 
> When we arrived home, I still had a bit of cutting to do. Besides the ornament kits that I showed yesterday, there were several other wood kits ordered. I took inventory and decided to get things cut that I needed right away - and then some. It is funny that even a day away from the saw was enough 'rest' for me. I even cut additional pieces for those kits that were depleted. So today, just about everything else is ready to ship, and we will once again spend the day boxing things up and getting them to the post office. It feels good to accomplish so much in so little time. It will also feel great to have the 'all clear' and be caught up by tomorrow.
> 
> Keith in the meantime has created two new word plaques that he put up on the site last night. The first one is a Christmas themed plaque for those who want to get an early start on next year's projects. We find that lots of our Christmas patterns sell right AFTER the holiday - probably by those who want to get a run on things. His new plaque is called SLDK636 Have A Very Merry Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second plaque that he created is one that can be used all year long. It is called SLDK637 Welcome - Blessed All Who Enter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them both. I love the format and design of these. Both patterns are available on our site at the links provided.
> 
> I have some new scroll saw designs in the works as well. I had hoped to have them by the new year, but with the rush of kits ordered, they had to be put aside for the moment. As soon as I catch up I will be working on them and hopefully I will have them ready by next week. We are due for a site update soon, and I hope to have them then, or shortly after.
> 
> I do hope you all had a good holiday. It is hard to believe we are already entering a new year. While the beginning of the new year may seem insignificant to some, I always feel that it is a good excuse to look at things as a fresh start and a reason to let go of past mistakes and look ahead. Perhaps it is silly, but it helps me remain positive. (It is kind of the way I look at "Monday" every week!)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. It is Wednesday already and hard to believe that we are half way to the weekend.
> 
> Time certainly marches on quickly when we are busy!
> 
> Have a great day!


I have so many goal I am too overwhelmed to name them. I always try to get ahead, but somehow I get 'busy' in between. I just figure that I will do what I can when I can and go from there.  Lists are really helpful to me because I like crossing things off as I do them. It brings a sense of accomplishment.

Have a great day, Anna, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Practice Makes Perfect*

I must admit that I almost didn't post today. I think I am getting 'lazy'.

The first week of the new year was quite the whirlwind for me. If things continue this way, I will probably age more than a year by next December. It has been crazy.

I am not complaining at all when I say that. In fact, I am thrilled beyond words at how things are turning out. It seems that many of the pieces that were set in place over the years regarding our little business are coming together to make things that work. It is actually quite exciting to see it happening.

Yesterday I sent out another 20 or so orders. There are only a couple remaining here to go out today until I am completely "caught up". These were the orders that had larger or special pieces, and those that were made by people that saw how busy we were and said to put them on the end of the list. It feels good to be there.

I didn't start cutting until later in the day, as by the time we packed everything up and got them to the post office, it was well after lunchtime. But at the end of the day there was still a bit of a substantial pile of wood pieces completed:










Somehow it doesn't look like much after the past week, but it is still quite a bit. Six dozen ornaments and five large timepieces. A good day's work.

I learned something important in the past week: I learned that after cutting a 2.25" circle over 700 times in the course of a couple of days, they begin to come out pretty darn close to "perfect":










Those of you who are woodworkers and scrollers will understand this last statement. It seems the only thing harder than cutting a perfectly straight line on a scroll saw is cutting a perfect circle. But after doing so many, I began to 'erase' the pencil line as I cut. Every. Single. Time. It just goes to show that practice can really improve our skills. No way around it.

I remember Priscilla Hauser used to say to "paint a rose every single day" in order to be really good at painting roses. I now fully understand that statement and way of thinking and I see how that works. There is no quick way to learn a skill such as this. It happens over time.

I first noticed a significant improvement in my circle cutting skill on Sunday. That was the third and final day of cutting these ornaments. The previous ones weren't 'bad', but they were not what I would consider 'perfect'. By the end of the day though, things seemed to 'kick in' and it was seemingly without thought that I was able to speed through each one, erasing the line completely with the blade. It was as if I finally got the feel of it and was able to do it without thinking. I went to 'auto-pilot' and relaxed and the pieces looked better than ever. I wondered if it would last though and when I sat down yesterday to do this smaller batch of cutting after a couple of days away from the saw, that feeling came back. I was pleased and still am. I think that it is ingrained in my head now and part of my skill set. It is a happy residual of hard work and will make things even better in the future.

I had also cut some mittens with the same bevel cut centers, although this time they were ovals:










I am also going to be offering these on my site later this week, as soon as I take a breath. Even though they are ovals, they are just about perfect as well. You can actually flip them over and they all still fit. In these days of competing with machines, it is pretty good to be able to say that.

I have other shapes with this style of ornament in mind as well. I just love creating them and the possibilities are just about endless! I think you will see me doing many more of these in days to come. (Just not today!  )

I have some ideas that I want to play with today. The only thing bad about being this busy is that while you have time to think of new ideas as you are cutting, you need to find time to implement them. Sometimes that takes playing around. So play today, it is!

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. I thank all those who ordered this vast quantity of ornaments from me. Not only did it help build my skills, but it gave me pleasure to think that I am creating 'future heirlooms' for you and your families. All in all, it was a wonderful way to start the year.

Let's keep things rolling . . .

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Practice Makes Perfect*

I must admit that I almost didn't post today. I think I am getting 'lazy'.

The first week of the new year was quite the whirlwind for me. If things continue this way, I will probably age more than a year by next December. It has been crazy.

I am not complaining at all when I say that. In fact, I am thrilled beyond words at how things are turning out. It seems that many of the pieces that were set in place over the years regarding our little business are coming together to make things that work. It is actually quite exciting to see it happening.

Yesterday I sent out another 20 or so orders. There are only a couple remaining here to go out today until I am completely "caught up". These were the orders that had larger or special pieces, and those that were made by people that saw how busy we were and said to put them on the end of the list. It feels good to be there.

I didn't start cutting until later in the day, as by the time we packed everything up and got them to the post office, it was well after lunchtime. But at the end of the day there was still a bit of a substantial pile of wood pieces completed:










Somehow it doesn't look like much after the past week, but it is still quite a bit. Six dozen ornaments and five large timepieces. A good day's work.

I learned something important in the past week: I learned that after cutting a 2.25" circle over 700 times in the course of a couple of days, they begin to come out pretty darn close to "perfect":










Those of you who are woodworkers and scrollers will understand this last statement. It seems the only thing harder than cutting a perfectly straight line on a scroll saw is cutting a perfect circle. But after doing so many, I began to 'erase' the pencil line as I cut. Every. Single. Time. It just goes to show that practice can really improve our skills. No way around it.

I remember Priscilla Hauser used to say to "paint a rose every single day" in order to be really good at painting roses. I now fully understand that statement and way of thinking and I see how that works. There is no quick way to learn a skill such as this. It happens over time.

I first noticed a significant improvement in my circle cutting skill on Sunday. That was the third and final day of cutting these ornaments. The previous ones weren't 'bad', but they were not what I would consider 'perfect'. By the end of the day though, things seemed to 'kick in' and it was seemingly without thought that I was able to speed through each one, erasing the line completely with the blade. It was as if I finally got the feel of it and was able to do it without thinking. I went to 'auto-pilot' and relaxed and the pieces looked better than ever. I wondered if it would last though and when I sat down yesterday to do this smaller batch of cutting after a couple of days away from the saw, that feeling came back. I was pleased and still am. I think that it is ingrained in my head now and part of my skill set. It is a happy residual of hard work and will make things even better in the future.

I had also cut some mittens with the same bevel cut centers, although this time they were ovals:










I am also going to be offering these on my site later this week, as soon as I take a breath. Even though they are ovals, they are just about perfect as well. You can actually flip them over and they all still fit. In these days of competing with machines, it is pretty good to be able to say that.

I have other shapes with this style of ornament in mind as well. I just love creating them and the possibilities are just about endless! I think you will see me doing many more of these in days to come. (Just not today!  )

I have some ideas that I want to play with today. The only thing bad about being this busy is that while you have time to think of new ideas as you are cutting, you need to find time to implement them. Sometimes that takes playing around. So play today, it is!

I wish you all a wonderful Thursday. I thank all those who ordered this vast quantity of ornaments from me. Not only did it help build my skills, but it gave me pleasure to think that I am creating 'future heirlooms' for you and your families. All in all, it was a wonderful way to start the year.

Let's keep things rolling . . .

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Different Strokes*

Part of the learning process is trial and error. I think that the best tool for teaching is just to get in there and TRY! I find though that my problem is that when I get some really slick new supplies, I hate to 'mess them up' by trying and possibly failing when using them. I have done this for years, and I still have many painting surfaces that are beautiful but remain unpainted for this very reason - I don't want to mess them up.

But lately, I have wanted to try new things. After stumbling across some videos on YouTube of the possibilities of other media such as colored pencils, I have wanted to try some pencil work and I have jumped on that bandwagon with both feet. Last October I attempted my first 'realistic' drawing using my Prismacolor colored pencils. It was of a bee, and I was pretty pleased with how this turned out:










For a first effort, I was pleased, and it encouraged me to get more supplies. (As if I needed any encouragement!)

So in the next couple of months I purchased some different types of pencils. I think I also showed you all my Inktense pencil set by Derwent:










There are 72 colors that are made, the the Inktense pencils are unique in that you can draw with them and then brush them with water to liquefy the colors and they turn into permanent ink. (I also purchased the set of Inktense color blocks for backgrounds, etc.) What is unique about them is that once they are liquefied and dried, they are permanent, meaning that you can draw or paint over them and they will NOT reconstitute and the colors will stay true and not get muddy. I think that is a really neat property. The colors are very vivid and intense (as the name implies) and I can think of many uses for them in both painting and woodworking. They are usually available 'open stock' too, so you don't have to invest in full sets (but you all know that I had to do so!)

The other beautiful set of pencils that I invested in is the full set of Faber Castell Polychromo pencils. While I had the wax based Prismacolors (those are what I drew the bee in) I had heard that the Polychromos were more light fast and they were oil based, which made them 'creamier' to work with and blend. They were made differently as well, as the cores of the pencils (the lead, if you will) were perfectly centered and were glued to the wood casing throughout the length of the pencil, which meant they are less prone to breaking. They were a bit of a higher quality and those of you who know me know that if I am doing something, I usually don't go half-way (especially when it comes to art supplies!) So I took the plunge and purchased the full set of 120 in the beautiful, heirloom quality box:










It is a beautiful site to behold. I hate to even begin to use them!

But I realize how ridiculous that is, and my goal for this year is to dive in and explore these new products with my heart full! My friend Kim stated that her word for 2016 is "CREATE" and I think that I may have to try to share it with her! I am so excited about the possibilities that await me! (And you all as well!)

So I finally got caught up with my work and my orders and I decided to try something small using these two types of pencils - just to play. What I chose was one of my own designs - my SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion mask. I had created it using DecoArt Acrylic paints;










and wanted to try it with the two types of pencils as well.

Below are the results:










The lower left mask was created using the Polychromos on Strathmore 400 Series Coal Black 60 lb Artagain paper. The upper right mask was created on the 1/8" wood blank that I used for the acrylic mask, using the Inktense pencils.

I think they both look cool, although they are definitely different.

I don't know what I am going to do with these, but it was a great chance to 'get to know' these two types of pencils. I probably completed both of them in a couple of hours and it helped introduce me to the properties and how these two different pencils reacted with different applications. It was fun and I feel a good way to get my feet wet and start my new journeys.

I don't think I will ever give up painting with my DecoArt paints, but I am thrilled and excited at the possibility of these new (to me) mediums that I can also use to create with. I am looking more into using the Inktense to color some of my scroll saw work, as the pencils may be an easier and less intimidating medium for my woodworking followers to try. I will just have to see how things go. 

I plan on having a wonderful weekend. I have to pack away the few Christmas decorations that I have out yet and I may just take the weekend to 'experiment' and get things organized. I was in the middle of some new designs, both for the scroll saw and painting when I had all my orders come in so I want to get back to that as well.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend too! Find something that you enjoy doing and take the time to try new things. You may surprise yourself.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Different Strokes*
> 
> Part of the learning process is trial and error. I think that the best tool for teaching is just to get in there and TRY! I find though that my problem is that when I get some really slick new supplies, I hate to 'mess them up' by trying and possibly failing when using them. I have done this for years, and I still have many painting surfaces that are beautiful but remain unpainted for this very reason - I don't want to mess them up.
> 
> But lately, I have wanted to try new things. After stumbling across some videos on YouTube of the possibilities of other media such as colored pencils, I have wanted to try some pencil work and I have jumped on that bandwagon with both feet. Last October I attempted my first 'realistic' drawing using my Prismacolor colored pencils. It was of a bee, and I was pretty pleased with how this turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first effort, I was pleased, and it encouraged me to get more supplies. (As if I needed any encouragement!)
> 
> So in the next couple of months I purchased some different types of pencils. I think I also showed you all my Inktense pencil set by Derwent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 72 colors that are made, the the Inktense pencils are unique in that you can draw with them and then brush them with water to liquefy the colors and they turn into permanent ink. (I also purchased the set of Inktense color blocks for backgrounds, etc.) What is unique about them is that once they are liquefied and dried, they are permanent, meaning that you can draw or paint over them and they will NOT reconstitute and the colors will stay true and not get muddy. I think that is a really neat property. The colors are very vivid and intense (as the name implies) and I can think of many uses for them in both painting and woodworking. They are usually available 'open stock' too, so you don't have to invest in full sets (but you all know that I had to do so!)
> 
> The other beautiful set of pencils that I invested in is the full set of Faber Castell Polychromo pencils. While I had the wax based Prismacolors (those are what I drew the bee in) I had heard that the Polychromos were more light fast and they were oil based, which made them 'creamier' to work with and blend. They were made differently as well, as the cores of the pencils (the lead, if you will) were perfectly centered and were glued to the wood casing throughout the length of the pencil, which meant they are less prone to breaking. They were a bit of a higher quality and those of you who know me know that if I am doing something, I usually don't go half-way (especially when it comes to art supplies!) So I took the plunge and purchased the full set of 120 in the beautiful, heirloom quality box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful site to behold. I hate to even begin to use them!
> 
> But I realize how ridiculous that is, and my goal for this year is to dive in and explore these new products with my heart full! My friend Kim stated that her word for 2016 is "CREATE" and I think that I may have to try to share it with her! I am so excited about the possibilities that await me! (And you all as well!)
> 
> So I finally got caught up with my work and my orders and I decided to try something small using these two types of pencils - just to play. What I chose was one of my own designs - my SLDP231 Romantic Masquerade - Red Passion mask. I had created it using DecoArt Acrylic paints;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wanted to try it with the two types of pencils as well.
> 
> Below are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lower left mask was created using the Polychromos on Strathmore 400 Series Coal Black 60 lb Artagain paper. The upper right mask was created on the 1/8" wood blank that I used for the acrylic mask, using the Inktense pencils.
> 
> I think they both look cool, although they are definitely different.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with these, but it was a great chance to 'get to know' these two types of pencils. I probably completed both of them in a couple of hours and it helped introduce me to the properties and how these two different pencils reacted with different applications. It was fun and I feel a good way to get my feet wet and start my new journeys.
> 
> I don't think I will ever give up painting with my DecoArt paints, but I am thrilled and excited at the possibility of these new (to me) mediums that I can also use to create with. I am looking more into using the Inktense to color some of my scroll saw work, as the pencils may be an easier and less intimidating medium for my woodworking followers to try. I will just have to see how things go.
> 
> I plan on having a wonderful weekend. I have to pack away the few Christmas decorations that I have out yet and I may just take the weekend to 'experiment' and get things organized. I was in the middle of some new designs, both for the scroll saw and painting when I had all my orders come in so I want to get back to that as well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend too! Find something that you enjoy doing and take the time to try new things. You may surprise yourself.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Very impressive! Do I see a tutorial in the works?? I love the way the colours are blending. looking forward to seeing some more pencil work.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns/New Drawings*

Sometimes it seems so difficult to find time to get everything done. Things have been good here and I am pleased that everyone has seemed to like the new things we are doing. That is wonderful and I appreciate it so much. But I spent most of the week cutting instead of drawing, which slowed me down a bit. But I do what I can . . .

My partner Keith drew up some new designs over the weekend. Here are some of his new plaques for cutting. . .

The first design is a set of four scripture sayings that is available as a set or individually:










You can find the set here on our site: (SLDK642 Set of 4 Scripture Plaques)

The next was a request from a friend that he decided to also add to the site:










Since he made a 'Sisters' plaque, he decided that a 'Brothers' plaque would also sell well. You can get that pattern here: SLDK643 - Brothers First Plaque.

As for me - I am always behind it seems. I did get drawing done for a set of ornaments and a candle tray, but I prefer to cut my designs to make sure that they are OK. I will be doing that today. Here is a quick shot of one of the ornaments for you to see:










I really love cutting these types of designs and I think the ornament set will be beautiful, as will the tray.

I also drew up some simpler ornament shapes for the painters. I am painting the hearts in the next day or so and the pattern and a new stencil set will be available up on the site when we update later this week.










. . . so I have been busy . . .

I apologize in advance that today's post seems to be 'all business'. I am anxious to get started on these things so I can have FINISHED projects to show you soon. Time, as usual, is not always my friend.

I hope you had a great weekend and I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. I will post more tomorrow.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Details, Details*

I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.

After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.

I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.

Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.

The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:










While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.

I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .

I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:










What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.

I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).

So much to do!

It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.

Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.
> 
> After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.
> 
> I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.
> 
> Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.
> 
> The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.
> 
> I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .
> 
> I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.
> 
> I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.
> 
> Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


Your wares always impress my eyes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.
> 
> After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.
> 
> I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.
> 
> Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.
> 
> The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.
> 
> I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .
> 
> I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.
> 
> I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.
> 
> Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


Thank you, Roger. I like this type of scrolling. I appreciate your nice comments always. 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.
> 
> After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.
> 
> I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.
> 
> Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.
> 
> The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.
> 
> I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .
> 
> I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.
> 
> I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.
> 
> Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


I really like the candle tray as it has such an airy feel with the outer band. I also really like aspen as I use it quite a bit and the light color works so many ways.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.
> 
> After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.
> 
> I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.
> 
> Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.
> 
> The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.
> 
> I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .
> 
> I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.
> 
> I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.
> 
> Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


Yes, Kepy. I don't use it often because it is more difficult to come by here in Nova Scotia. I used to get it at Menard's in the States when I lived there. It is nice because of the even grain and light color. It is a bit more fragile than maple or the other hardwood though. When I cut the large sections of the tray, I left the waste pieces in place for support 'just in case' when I cut. I found that those thin bands were bending ever so slightly as I spun the tray on the table to make those final cuts. It would be just like me to push too hard and snap one! But I had the presence of mind to use caution and it came out nice. 

Thank you for your kind words.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.
> 
> After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.
> 
> I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.
> 
> Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.
> 
> The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.
> 
> I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .
> 
> I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.
> 
> I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.
> 
> Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


Damask is one of my favourite designs to cut. I love the lines and the versatility of the patterns. The candle tray is beautiful. I'm hoping for an early Spring this year to get back out to he workshop again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details, Details*
> 
> I love my job. There is always something new and exciting to work on, and it seems that I never run short of ideas for patterns for scrolling, painting and other types of creating. I think that the variety of mediums that I create in help keep me creative and always thinking of new things to make. It keeps me fresh.
> 
> After the past week or so of cutting over 50 dozen simple shaped ornaments, I was ready for something a little different. With the Valentine's Day holiday quickly approaching, I decided to make some fun and detailed pieces for the scroll saw using hearts as the theme and decorating them with pretty Damask motifs.
> 
> I just love Damask designs. The wide variety of beautiful flowing shapes works so well with scroll sawing, too. I am thrilled at the popularity of Damask these days and I think it lends a classic look to many types of decorating. It adapts so wonderfully to the scroll saw, too. While it looks quite intricate at times, it is also very forgiving for those who are perhaps new to cutting and small deviations from the designs are not really noticed. Because of this, it is fun and realxing to cut.
> 
> Over the past couple of days I drew up some new heart designs with some Damask cutting. Not only can these pretty pieces be used for Valentine's day, but they are also appropriate for any romantic occasion, such as a wedding, anniversary, or just in a romantic themed setting. I think they are timeless and can be appreciated all year round.
> 
> The first piece I did was a Damask candle tray with hearts. I chose a pretty piece of aspen wood that I had here which was planed to 1/2" thick. I liked the creamy look of the aspen, and I felt for this design that I didn't want the grain very pronounced, as I thought it would interfere in the design. The results were very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the cutting was somewhat detailed, I found using a small blade and a light hand worked fine. The aspen was nearly as soft as pine to cut, and it could probably be mistaken for poplar, but the 1/2" thickness of the wood gave it the strength necessary to hold the design. I was very happy with it.
> 
> I haven't decided how to finish it yet, as what you see here is raw wood. I may spray it with lacquer and then photograph it for our site and catalog, but I may also add some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre wax over it to give it a different look. They have a new color called Rose Gold which is absolutely beautiful, and may be the perfect finish for it. We will have to see . . .
> 
> I also created a new set of six pretty Damask embellished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see here is half of them. I stack cut two layers for this set, which will also allow me to finish them in a couple of different ways. The pieces with the deeper grain are cut of 3/16" ash hardwood. I believe I will leave those pieces in their natural color, as the ash makes a beautiful piece. The thinner pieces (1/8") are destine for something else. I am still thinking about it though. I have a couple of ideas fighting in my head and I need to decide which way to take them. What are are seeing is only half the set, as I need to cut the other half today. These were fun and relaxing for me to do, and it felt good to slow down a bit and enjoy the process.
> 
> I hope to finish up the cutting process today, as well as begin the finishing process. I also need to work on some other heart shaped ornaments that I am going to paint. I showed you those the other day (they had the beveled circles in the center).
> 
> So much to do!
> 
> It is all fun though and makes life interesting. I hope to show you more photos tomorrow of some of the finished pieces.
> 
> Until then, have a wonderful Tuesday!


So far we haven't had "winter" yet. I was just saying to Keith I hope we don't get it in late March!  I hope you get in the shop early as well.  Thank you for the kind comments, Anna. I love cutting these!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Odds and Ends*

Somehow when the calendar page turns to a new year, I always get the urge to reorganize.

It seems that as I pack away my holiday decorations, I am always thinking of which closets I want to weed through and which cabinets to straighten. I also seem to include my computer in this reorganization effort, as it seems like a great time to sort files and back everything up completely. While I do back up frequently throughout the year, it feels great to purge and sort and clean my electronic house as well. It just seems part of life for me.

While some look at January 1st as 'just another day', I tend to look at it as a new beginning. I understand that we don't need a calendar to indicate when we can dedicate ourselves to making a 'new start', but it seems that it is as good a time as any to begin a new regime or implement a new plan. You seldom here of people beginning a diet or quitting smoking on a Thursday. It seems that Monday is the go to day for turning the page in our lives on certain habits and starting to try to reach new goals.

Why not New Year's Day then? Even though it is more psychological than anything, it seems like a fine time to clean things up, reorganize, and begin working towards new goals. I suppose it depends on how you look at it.

With that said, I seem to be a week or so behind in my annual 'reorganization' process. This year started off at an amazing pace with the crazy amount of orders I had for my Lynne Andrews "12 Days of Christmas" project group page opening. I never would have thought that there would be so many interested in doing this project with me! What a nice and happy surprise. And even though things were wild and crazy for the first week or so of the new year, I feel that things are getting caught up and I am once again in control. What a great feeling!

So in between filling orders and designing and cutting out my prototypes and writing instructions, I have been weeding through my files and reorganizing some closets and drawers and little by little regaining control over my silly life. It feels really good, too!

Keith is doing the same, although he always seems more organized than me. He is sorting through our website and working on our new catalog which will be available in the next week or so. That is no easy task! As our little company continues to grow, we are adding new products and categories every day. It can be mighty confusing and a bit overwhelming to both us and our customers. We decided to split our catalog into TWO separate files - one for scroll saw patterns and one for painting patterns - to help alleviate the confusion. This will also make it easier for those who want either scroll saw patterns or painting patterns and surfaces from us. The files will be smaller and easier to manage as well. (Of course, people can download or request BOTH catalogs if they are interested!) We find that getting and staying organized on that front is probably one of the most difficult parts of our business.

So with that said, I am going to keep today's post short. I accomplished a great deal yesterday and I hope to do so today as well. I took finished photographs of all of my new patterns and surfaces, and I will be writing the patterns today for the beautiful heart candle tray and the heart ornaments that I showed on Tuesday. I hope to get the patterns on the site by tomorrow.

I also wanted to share that I (finally!) changed the Free Painting Pattern on the site. I decided to offer this cute little Valentine magnet or ornament pattern at no cost to you:










Just go to the Free Patterns and Resources tab on our site and you can easily download it to your computer. Of course, I sell the heart cutouts, but the design is so easily adaptable to any type of surface you wish. I just love the pretty colors on it! It looks so bright and cheerful and was a lot of fun to paint!

I have some more new things to show, but I will do that tomorrow. I have a lot more to do today and I want to get started.

It is another grey and cold day here in Nova Scotia and we had some more snow. But it is nice and cozy inside and I don't mind it at all. It is a good time to work on these odds and ends and get things in order.

I wish you all a wonderful and productive day! Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Somehow when the calendar page turns to a new year, I always get the urge to reorganize.
> 
> It seems that as I pack away my holiday decorations, I am always thinking of which closets I want to weed through and which cabinets to straighten. I also seem to include my computer in this reorganization effort, as it seems like a great time to sort files and back everything up completely. While I do back up frequently throughout the year, it feels great to purge and sort and clean my electronic house as well. It just seems part of life for me.
> 
> While some look at January 1st as 'just another day', I tend to look at it as a new beginning. I understand that we don't need a calendar to indicate when we can dedicate ourselves to making a 'new start', but it seems that it is as good a time as any to begin a new regime or implement a new plan. You seldom here of people beginning a diet or quitting smoking on a Thursday. It seems that Monday is the go to day for turning the page in our lives on certain habits and starting to try to reach new goals.
> 
> Why not New Year's Day then? Even though it is more psychological than anything, it seems like a fine time to clean things up, reorganize, and begin working towards new goals. I suppose it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> With that said, I seem to be a week or so behind in my annual 'reorganization' process. This year started off at an amazing pace with the crazy amount of orders I had for my Lynne Andrews "12 Days of Christmas" project group page opening. I never would have thought that there would be so many interested in doing this project with me! What a nice and happy surprise. And even though things were wild and crazy for the first week or so of the new year, I feel that things are getting caught up and I am once again in control. What a great feeling!
> 
> So in between filling orders and designing and cutting out my prototypes and writing instructions, I have been weeding through my files and reorganizing some closets and drawers and little by little regaining control over my silly life. It feels really good, too!
> 
> Keith is doing the same, although he always seems more organized than me. He is sorting through our website and working on our new catalog which will be available in the next week or so. That is no easy task! As our little company continues to grow, we are adding new products and categories every day. It can be mighty confusing and a bit overwhelming to both us and our customers. We decided to split our catalog into TWO separate files - one for scroll saw patterns and one for painting patterns - to help alleviate the confusion. This will also make it easier for those who want either scroll saw patterns or painting patterns and surfaces from us. The files will be smaller and easier to manage as well. (Of course, people can download or request BOTH catalogs if they are interested!) We find that getting and staying organized on that front is probably one of the most difficult parts of our business.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to keep today's post short. I accomplished a great deal yesterday and I hope to do so today as well. I took finished photographs of all of my new patterns and surfaces, and I will be writing the patterns today for the beautiful heart candle tray and the heart ornaments that I showed on Tuesday. I hope to get the patterns on the site by tomorrow.
> 
> I also wanted to share that I (finally!) changed the Free Painting Pattern on the site. I decided to offer this cute little Valentine magnet or ornament pattern at no cost to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the Free Patterns and Resources tab on our site and you can easily download it to your computer. Of course, I sell the heart cutouts, but the design is so easily adaptable to any type of surface you wish. I just love the pretty colors on it! It looks so bright and cheerful and was a lot of fun to paint!
> 
> I have some more new things to show, but I will do that tomorrow. I have a lot more to do today and I want to get started.
> 
> It is another grey and cold day here in Nova Scotia and we had some more snow. But it is nice and cozy inside and I don't mind it at all. It is a good time to work on these odds and ends and get things in order.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day! Happy Thursday to you all!


I'm glad you can't see my workspace. My organization is unique as I like things in piles and it drives every one else crazy. I was not good about backing up but while the computer tech was here the other day, he set my computer to do a backup every night to my external hard drive.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Somehow when the calendar page turns to a new year, I always get the urge to reorganize.
> 
> It seems that as I pack away my holiday decorations, I am always thinking of which closets I want to weed through and which cabinets to straighten. I also seem to include my computer in this reorganization effort, as it seems like a great time to sort files and back everything up completely. While I do back up frequently throughout the year, it feels great to purge and sort and clean my electronic house as well. It just seems part of life for me.
> 
> While some look at January 1st as 'just another day', I tend to look at it as a new beginning. I understand that we don't need a calendar to indicate when we can dedicate ourselves to making a 'new start', but it seems that it is as good a time as any to begin a new regime or implement a new plan. You seldom here of people beginning a diet or quitting smoking on a Thursday. It seems that Monday is the go to day for turning the page in our lives on certain habits and starting to try to reach new goals.
> 
> Why not New Year's Day then? Even though it is more psychological than anything, it seems like a fine time to clean things up, reorganize, and begin working towards new goals. I suppose it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> With that said, I seem to be a week or so behind in my annual 'reorganization' process. This year started off at an amazing pace with the crazy amount of orders I had for my Lynne Andrews "12 Days of Christmas" project group page opening. I never would have thought that there would be so many interested in doing this project with me! What a nice and happy surprise. And even though things were wild and crazy for the first week or so of the new year, I feel that things are getting caught up and I am once again in control. What a great feeling!
> 
> So in between filling orders and designing and cutting out my prototypes and writing instructions, I have been weeding through my files and reorganizing some closets and drawers and little by little regaining control over my silly life. It feels really good, too!
> 
> Keith is doing the same, although he always seems more organized than me. He is sorting through our website and working on our new catalog which will be available in the next week or so. That is no easy task! As our little company continues to grow, we are adding new products and categories every day. It can be mighty confusing and a bit overwhelming to both us and our customers. We decided to split our catalog into TWO separate files - one for scroll saw patterns and one for painting patterns - to help alleviate the confusion. This will also make it easier for those who want either scroll saw patterns or painting patterns and surfaces from us. The files will be smaller and easier to manage as well. (Of course, people can download or request BOTH catalogs if they are interested!) We find that getting and staying organized on that front is probably one of the most difficult parts of our business.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to keep today's post short. I accomplished a great deal yesterday and I hope to do so today as well. I took finished photographs of all of my new patterns and surfaces, and I will be writing the patterns today for the beautiful heart candle tray and the heart ornaments that I showed on Tuesday. I hope to get the patterns on the site by tomorrow.
> 
> I also wanted to share that I (finally!) changed the Free Painting Pattern on the site. I decided to offer this cute little Valentine magnet or ornament pattern at no cost to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the Free Patterns and Resources tab on our site and you can easily download it to your computer. Of course, I sell the heart cutouts, but the design is so easily adaptable to any type of surface you wish. I just love the pretty colors on it! It looks so bright and cheerful and was a lot of fun to paint!
> 
> I have some more new things to show, but I will do that tomorrow. I have a lot more to do today and I want to get started.
> 
> It is another grey and cold day here in Nova Scotia and we had some more snow. But it is nice and cozy inside and I don't mind it at all. It is a good time to work on these odds and ends and get things in order.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Beautiful painting! I had to take a closer look to see if was paint or coloured pencils you had used. 
I went to my workshop yesterday to get a carving I'm working on and the first thing I have to do in the Spring when the weather cooperates is reorganize the workshop! I can't work in a mess!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> Somehow when the calendar page turns to a new year, I always get the urge to reorganize.
> 
> It seems that as I pack away my holiday decorations, I am always thinking of which closets I want to weed through and which cabinets to straighten. I also seem to include my computer in this reorganization effort, as it seems like a great time to sort files and back everything up completely. While I do back up frequently throughout the year, it feels great to purge and sort and clean my electronic house as well. It just seems part of life for me.
> 
> While some look at January 1st as 'just another day', I tend to look at it as a new beginning. I understand that we don't need a calendar to indicate when we can dedicate ourselves to making a 'new start', but it seems that it is as good a time as any to begin a new regime or implement a new plan. You seldom here of people beginning a diet or quitting smoking on a Thursday. It seems that Monday is the go to day for turning the page in our lives on certain habits and starting to try to reach new goals.
> 
> Why not New Year's Day then? Even though it is more psychological than anything, it seems like a fine time to clean things up, reorganize, and begin working towards new goals. I suppose it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> With that said, I seem to be a week or so behind in my annual 'reorganization' process. This year started off at an amazing pace with the crazy amount of orders I had for my Lynne Andrews "12 Days of Christmas" project group page opening. I never would have thought that there would be so many interested in doing this project with me! What a nice and happy surprise. And even though things were wild and crazy for the first week or so of the new year, I feel that things are getting caught up and I am once again in control. What a great feeling!
> 
> So in between filling orders and designing and cutting out my prototypes and writing instructions, I have been weeding through my files and reorganizing some closets and drawers and little by little regaining control over my silly life. It feels really good, too!
> 
> Keith is doing the same, although he always seems more organized than me. He is sorting through our website and working on our new catalog which will be available in the next week or so. That is no easy task! As our little company continues to grow, we are adding new products and categories every day. It can be mighty confusing and a bit overwhelming to both us and our customers. We decided to split our catalog into TWO separate files - one for scroll saw patterns and one for painting patterns - to help alleviate the confusion. This will also make it easier for those who want either scroll saw patterns or painting patterns and surfaces from us. The files will be smaller and easier to manage as well. (Of course, people can download or request BOTH catalogs if they are interested!) We find that getting and staying organized on that front is probably one of the most difficult parts of our business.
> 
> So with that said, I am going to keep today's post short. I accomplished a great deal yesterday and I hope to do so today as well. I took finished photographs of all of my new patterns and surfaces, and I will be writing the patterns today for the beautiful heart candle tray and the heart ornaments that I showed on Tuesday. I hope to get the patterns on the site by tomorrow.
> 
> I also wanted to share that I (finally!) changed the Free Painting Pattern on the site. I decided to offer this cute little Valentine magnet or ornament pattern at no cost to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the Free Patterns and Resources tab on our site and you can easily download it to your computer. Of course, I sell the heart cutouts, but the design is so easily adaptable to any type of surface you wish. I just love the pretty colors on it! It looks so bright and cheerful and was a lot of fun to paint!
> 
> I have some more new things to show, but I will do that tomorrow. I have a lot more to do today and I want to get started.
> 
> It is another grey and cold day here in Nova Scotia and we had some more snow. But it is nice and cozy inside and I don't mind it at all. It is a good time to work on these odds and ends and get things in order.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and productive day! Happy Thursday to you all!


I wound up cutting another 14 dozen ornaments today and right now my work area is beautifully clean. I know people don't understand how I can do what I do without a real 'shop' but the key for me is to keep the clutter to a minimal and get in the habit of cleaning up each time I do something. Of course, I am not 'perfect' and things sometimes build up a bit, but it usually doesn't get too bad before I do an overhaul of everything. I just can't stand having mess around me. I truly don't function well in clutter. I suppose that is a good habit and I know others are different. I hear the saying "a clean shop is one that doesn't work" (or variances of that thought) and I think to myself "No." 

Thank you as always for stopping by. I hope you both have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Update Time!*

As the second week of the new year comes to a close, I find myself reflecting. Not so much on the year 2015, but on the last two weeks - the beginning of 2016. It has been a crazy ride so far, with many wonderful things happening. It seems our customer base is growing every day, and I have had lots and lots of orders to fill.

Even though it has been a lot of hard work, I find myself happy and grateful. After all - this is what I have been striving for the past several years. I have always wanted to have a viable and successful business that was centered around creating. It appears that those aspirations have come true, and both Keith and I couldn't be happier.

What I hadn't anticipated was the wonderful sense of satisfaction that came with whatever successes we have had. Because of the nature of what we do, we tend to bring something positive to the lives of others. By providing patterns, kits and instructions for those who wish to create, we are giving them the tools to do something that makes them happy and helps boost their self-esteem. To me, that is truly one of the most important aspects of what I do. It honestly gives me the most satisfaction and because of it, I feel that I am making a difference in the world. It may be a small one, but I feel that these small things are baby steps to doing something that has a positive effect overall, and no matter how small that effect may be, I'll take it.

It is not only the amount of sales that we are having that I have noticed, but also the amount of calls, letters and emails from people who are so happy with our patterns and kits. I love to hear the stories of why they are making our designs, or for who they are giving them to or which cause. There is always joy and excitement as they tell of their plans, and that to me is worth more than anything. As we grow, it seems to happen more and more.

We don't design for nameless, faceless customers. We design for people with families and full lives and stories. Each pattern or piece of wood from a kit we are making willl go to a 'person'. Someone who chose our designs from the thousands of those available on the market. To me, that is a privileged.

They say that positive reinforcement breeds additional positive responses. I clearly see how that works. As I get busier, I also try to do an even better job than I had done in the past. It wasn't as if I was careless before, but the work that I do takes on a bit more meaning. As I am drawing up my designs or writing instructions or cutting wood, my mind drifts to those who will be using these tools for their own creativity. And I want things as perfect as possible to make their job easier. I think that this success has not only brought our work to a higher level, but also our pride in our products. It is a cycle that builds upon itself and hopefully will continue to perpetuate. I am truly grateful.

As you can tell, I think a lot when I am cutting orders. The repetition of cutting the same pieces over and over becomes somewhat automatic after a while and it allows my mind to wander. Not only about the awesome music that I choose to listen to in my headphones, and the memories that accompany that, but also of the customers I am cutting for and the new things that I will be creating in the future. It is all fun and all positive. Even though it can be physically tiring, it is the 'good' kind of tired. The tired that comes with accomplishment. I hope it continues. . .

In between the mad rush of orders these past two weeks, I was able to also draw up and create a couple of new patterns. Keith has been working on our new catalog, which is no small task, and he has some new patterns as well. We added these patterns to the site, and also changed the specials and sales, as well as offered a new free painting pattern as I showed yesterday. We have been busy. 

I still need to write the instructions today for the two new patterns that I created, but they are nothing out of the ordinary and that shouldn't take too long. They should be posted by this evening when our

newsletter is set to go out.

The first pattern is that of a pretty set of Damask heart ornaments that I showed earlier this week in progress. I finished them up and they came out really pretty. I call them Damask Heart Ornaments and I am pleased with them:










I cut mine from ash, which is one of my favorite woods to scroll. They are appropriate not only for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday, but would actually be nice for any romantic occasion (wedding, anniversary, etc.) The link to the pattern is here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD521 and it will be active later on today when the pattern is posted. I cut another set of these in 1/8" Baltic birch and I plan to decorate them with some wonderful DecoArt products and some hot-fix rhinestones. But for now, I thought these looked beautiful 'naked' and unadorned. I hope you agree.

The other new pattern that I will be offering is for the SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray. (Again - the link will work when the pattern is posted)










This piece is also in the Damask style, and is fun to cut and came out beautiful. While it is probably not a great project for the beginner scroll sawyers, there is no reason it couldn't be done with a little patience by most. The Damask design is very forgiving and not really as delicate as it appears. I think the most fragile part of this tray is the edging, which I saved to cut until the end. I even left the cut pieces in the cavities on the edges for a bit more support while I finished. I used aspen wood for this try, which is tight grained but light and airy. Since it was 1/2" thick, it held up fine, but you may be better off using something more dense such as maple if you are leery of using a softer wood. I don't deny that the edges of this are delicate and this piece is to be handled with care. But as you can see - it is possible to create it.

I also haven't decided whether or not to embellish the tray. I do like it 'as is', but I am intrigued with the idea of adding some metallic wax to it for some different effects. I may take more photos and then give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated.

Those of you who receive our newsletter should get one by tonight. I have several things to mail out today and then write the newsletter and send it. I don't know how long that will take me.

Keith also has new designs that I showed earlier this week that are now posted. And as I said, there are new sales and specials, as well as some new surfaces that I added in. I plan to design on them very soon and will begin with them this weekend. I hope you want to check them out.

With that said, I will end here for today. Thank you again to all of our customers for your continued support for our little company. You each make a difference in our lives, and we hope we make a small difference in yours. You are very much appreciated.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Whether you are in the sun on a beach or shoveling snow here up north, I hope you enjoy what the day brings. Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Update Time!*
> 
> As the second week of the new year comes to a close, I find myself reflecting. Not so much on the year 2015, but on the last two weeks - the beginning of 2016. It has been a crazy ride so far, with many wonderful things happening. It seems our customer base is growing every day, and I have had lots and lots of orders to fill.
> 
> Even though it has been a lot of hard work, I find myself happy and grateful. After all - this is what I have been striving for the past several years. I have always wanted to have a viable and successful business that was centered around creating. It appears that those aspirations have come true, and both Keith and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> What I hadn't anticipated was the wonderful sense of satisfaction that came with whatever successes we have had. Because of the nature of what we do, we tend to bring something positive to the lives of others. By providing patterns, kits and instructions for those who wish to create, we are giving them the tools to do something that makes them happy and helps boost their self-esteem. To me, that is truly one of the most important aspects of what I do. It honestly gives me the most satisfaction and because of it, I feel that I am making a difference in the world. It may be a small one, but I feel that these small things are baby steps to doing something that has a positive effect overall, and no matter how small that effect may be, I'll take it.
> 
> It is not only the amount of sales that we are having that I have noticed, but also the amount of calls, letters and emails from people who are so happy with our patterns and kits. I love to hear the stories of why they are making our designs, or for who they are giving them to or which cause. There is always joy and excitement as they tell of their plans, and that to me is worth more than anything. As we grow, it seems to happen more and more.
> 
> We don't design for nameless, faceless customers. We design for people with families and full lives and stories. Each pattern or piece of wood from a kit we are making willl go to a 'person'. Someone who chose our designs from the thousands of those available on the market. To me, that is a privileged.
> 
> They say that positive reinforcement breeds additional positive responses. I clearly see how that works. As I get busier, I also try to do an even better job than I had done in the past. It wasn't as if I was careless before, but the work that I do takes on a bit more meaning. As I am drawing up my designs or writing instructions or cutting wood, my mind drifts to those who will be using these tools for their own creativity. And I want things as perfect as possible to make their job easier. I think that this success has not only brought our work to a higher level, but also our pride in our products. It is a cycle that builds upon itself and hopefully will continue to perpetuate. I am truly grateful.
> 
> As you can tell, I think a lot when I am cutting orders. The repetition of cutting the same pieces over and over becomes somewhat automatic after a while and it allows my mind to wander. Not only about the awesome music that I choose to listen to in my headphones, and the memories that accompany that, but also of the customers I am cutting for and the new things that I will be creating in the future. It is all fun and all positive. Even though it can be physically tiring, it is the 'good' kind of tired. The tired that comes with accomplishment. I hope it continues. . .
> 
> In between the mad rush of orders these past two weeks, I was able to also draw up and create a couple of new patterns. Keith has been working on our new catalog, which is no small task, and he has some new patterns as well. We added these patterns to the site, and also changed the specials and sales, as well as offered a new free painting pattern as I showed yesterday. We have been busy.
> 
> I still need to write the instructions today for the two new patterns that I created, but they are nothing out of the ordinary and that shouldn't take too long. They should be posted by this evening when our
> 
> newsletter is set to go out.
> 
> The first pattern is that of a pretty set of Damask heart ornaments that I showed earlier this week in progress. I finished them up and they came out really pretty. I call them Damask Heart Ornaments and I am pleased with them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut mine from ash, which is one of my favorite woods to scroll. They are appropriate not only for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday, but would actually be nice for any romantic occasion (wedding, anniversary, etc.) The link to the pattern is here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD521 and it will be active later on today when the pattern is posted. I cut another set of these in 1/8" Baltic birch and I plan to decorate them with some wonderful DecoArt products and some hot-fix rhinestones. But for now, I thought these looked beautiful 'naked' and unadorned. I hope you agree.
> 
> The other new pattern that I will be offering is for the SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray. (Again - the link will work when the pattern is posted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is also in the Damask style, and is fun to cut and came out beautiful. While it is probably not a great project for the beginner scroll sawyers, there is no reason it couldn't be done with a little patience by most. The Damask design is very forgiving and not really as delicate as it appears. I think the most fragile part of this tray is the edging, which I saved to cut until the end. I even left the cut pieces in the cavities on the edges for a bit more support while I finished. I used aspen wood for this try, which is tight grained but light and airy. Since it was 1/2" thick, it held up fine, but you may be better off using something more dense such as maple if you are leery of using a softer wood. I don't deny that the edges of this are delicate and this piece is to be handled with care. But as you can see - it is possible to create it.
> 
> I also haven't decided whether or not to embellish the tray. I do like it 'as is', but I am intrigued with the idea of adding some metallic wax to it for some different effects. I may take more photos and then give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated.
> 
> Those of you who receive our newsletter should get one by tonight. I have several things to mail out today and then write the newsletter and send it. I don't know how long that will take me.
> 
> Keith also has new designs that I showed earlier this week that are now posted. And as I said, there are new sales and specials, as well as some new surfaces that I added in. I plan to design on them very soon and will begin with them this weekend. I hope you want to check them out.
> 
> With that said, I will end here for today. Thank you again to all of our customers for your continued support for our little company. You each make a difference in our lives, and we hope we make a small difference in yours. You are very much appreciated.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Whether you are in the sun on a beach or shoveling snow here up north, I hope you enjoy what the day brings. Happy Friday to you all!


It's great to hear how well your year is starting off. Your Heart Ornaments are beautiful, and I like the variations in the design. Much more interesting than if they were all identical. I see that you like Lindor too. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Update Time!*
> 
> As the second week of the new year comes to a close, I find myself reflecting. Not so much on the year 2015, but on the last two weeks - the beginning of 2016. It has been a crazy ride so far, with many wonderful things happening. It seems our customer base is growing every day, and I have had lots and lots of orders to fill.
> 
> Even though it has been a lot of hard work, I find myself happy and grateful. After all - this is what I have been striving for the past several years. I have always wanted to have a viable and successful business that was centered around creating. It appears that those aspirations have come true, and both Keith and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> What I hadn't anticipated was the wonderful sense of satisfaction that came with whatever successes we have had. Because of the nature of what we do, we tend to bring something positive to the lives of others. By providing patterns, kits and instructions for those who wish to create, we are giving them the tools to do something that makes them happy and helps boost their self-esteem. To me, that is truly one of the most important aspects of what I do. It honestly gives me the most satisfaction and because of it, I feel that I am making a difference in the world. It may be a small one, but I feel that these small things are baby steps to doing something that has a positive effect overall, and no matter how small that effect may be, I'll take it.
> 
> It is not only the amount of sales that we are having that I have noticed, but also the amount of calls, letters and emails from people who are so happy with our patterns and kits. I love to hear the stories of why they are making our designs, or for who they are giving them to or which cause. There is always joy and excitement as they tell of their plans, and that to me is worth more than anything. As we grow, it seems to happen more and more.
> 
> We don't design for nameless, faceless customers. We design for people with families and full lives and stories. Each pattern or piece of wood from a kit we are making willl go to a 'person'. Someone who chose our designs from the thousands of those available on the market. To me, that is a privileged.
> 
> They say that positive reinforcement breeds additional positive responses. I clearly see how that works. As I get busier, I also try to do an even better job than I had done in the past. It wasn't as if I was careless before, but the work that I do takes on a bit more meaning. As I am drawing up my designs or writing instructions or cutting wood, my mind drifts to those who will be using these tools for their own creativity. And I want things as perfect as possible to make their job easier. I think that this success has not only brought our work to a higher level, but also our pride in our products. It is a cycle that builds upon itself and hopefully will continue to perpetuate. I am truly grateful.
> 
> As you can tell, I think a lot when I am cutting orders. The repetition of cutting the same pieces over and over becomes somewhat automatic after a while and it allows my mind to wander. Not only about the awesome music that I choose to listen to in my headphones, and the memories that accompany that, but also of the customers I am cutting for and the new things that I will be creating in the future. It is all fun and all positive. Even though it can be physically tiring, it is the 'good' kind of tired. The tired that comes with accomplishment. I hope it continues. . .
> 
> In between the mad rush of orders these past two weeks, I was able to also draw up and create a couple of new patterns. Keith has been working on our new catalog, which is no small task, and he has some new patterns as well. We added these patterns to the site, and also changed the specials and sales, as well as offered a new free painting pattern as I showed yesterday. We have been busy.
> 
> I still need to write the instructions today for the two new patterns that I created, but they are nothing out of the ordinary and that shouldn't take too long. They should be posted by this evening when our
> 
> newsletter is set to go out.
> 
> The first pattern is that of a pretty set of Damask heart ornaments that I showed earlier this week in progress. I finished them up and they came out really pretty. I call them Damask Heart Ornaments and I am pleased with them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut mine from ash, which is one of my favorite woods to scroll. They are appropriate not only for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday, but would actually be nice for any romantic occasion (wedding, anniversary, etc.) The link to the pattern is here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD521 and it will be active later on today when the pattern is posted. I cut another set of these in 1/8" Baltic birch and I plan to decorate them with some wonderful DecoArt products and some hot-fix rhinestones. But for now, I thought these looked beautiful 'naked' and unadorned. I hope you agree.
> 
> The other new pattern that I will be offering is for the SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray. (Again - the link will work when the pattern is posted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is also in the Damask style, and is fun to cut and came out beautiful. While it is probably not a great project for the beginner scroll sawyers, there is no reason it couldn't be done with a little patience by most. The Damask design is very forgiving and not really as delicate as it appears. I think the most fragile part of this tray is the edging, which I saved to cut until the end. I even left the cut pieces in the cavities on the edges for a bit more support while I finished. I used aspen wood for this try, which is tight grained but light and airy. Since it was 1/2" thick, it held up fine, but you may be better off using something more dense such as maple if you are leery of using a softer wood. I don't deny that the edges of this are delicate and this piece is to be handled with care. But as you can see - it is possible to create it.
> 
> I also haven't decided whether or not to embellish the tray. I do like it 'as is', but I am intrigued with the idea of adding some metallic wax to it for some different effects. I may take more photos and then give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated.
> 
> Those of you who receive our newsletter should get one by tonight. I have several things to mail out today and then write the newsletter and send it. I don't know how long that will take me.
> 
> Keith also has new designs that I showed earlier this week that are now posted. And as I said, there are new sales and specials, as well as some new surfaces that I added in. I plan to design on them very soon and will begin with them this weekend. I hope you want to check them out.
> 
> With that said, I will end here for today. Thank you again to all of our customers for your continued support for our little company. You each make a difference in our lives, and we hope we make a small difference in yours. You are very much appreciated.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Whether you are in the sun on a beach or shoveling snow here up north, I hope you enjoy what the day brings. Happy Friday to you all!


Minimize those damask hearts and they would make beautiful earrings.  Hmmmm…..... add that to my list of projects? You are going to have a great year!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Update Time!*
> 
> As the second week of the new year comes to a close, I find myself reflecting. Not so much on the year 2015, but on the last two weeks - the beginning of 2016. It has been a crazy ride so far, with many wonderful things happening. It seems our customer base is growing every day, and I have had lots and lots of orders to fill.
> 
> Even though it has been a lot of hard work, I find myself happy and grateful. After all - this is what I have been striving for the past several years. I have always wanted to have a viable and successful business that was centered around creating. It appears that those aspirations have come true, and both Keith and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> What I hadn't anticipated was the wonderful sense of satisfaction that came with whatever successes we have had. Because of the nature of what we do, we tend to bring something positive to the lives of others. By providing patterns, kits and instructions for those who wish to create, we are giving them the tools to do something that makes them happy and helps boost their self-esteem. To me, that is truly one of the most important aspects of what I do. It honestly gives me the most satisfaction and because of it, I feel that I am making a difference in the world. It may be a small one, but I feel that these small things are baby steps to doing something that has a positive effect overall, and no matter how small that effect may be, I'll take it.
> 
> It is not only the amount of sales that we are having that I have noticed, but also the amount of calls, letters and emails from people who are so happy with our patterns and kits. I love to hear the stories of why they are making our designs, or for who they are giving them to or which cause. There is always joy and excitement as they tell of their plans, and that to me is worth more than anything. As we grow, it seems to happen more and more.
> 
> We don't design for nameless, faceless customers. We design for people with families and full lives and stories. Each pattern or piece of wood from a kit we are making willl go to a 'person'. Someone who chose our designs from the thousands of those available on the market. To me, that is a privileged.
> 
> They say that positive reinforcement breeds additional positive responses. I clearly see how that works. As I get busier, I also try to do an even better job than I had done in the past. It wasn't as if I was careless before, but the work that I do takes on a bit more meaning. As I am drawing up my designs or writing instructions or cutting wood, my mind drifts to those who will be using these tools for their own creativity. And I want things as perfect as possible to make their job easier. I think that this success has not only brought our work to a higher level, but also our pride in our products. It is a cycle that builds upon itself and hopefully will continue to perpetuate. I am truly grateful.
> 
> As you can tell, I think a lot when I am cutting orders. The repetition of cutting the same pieces over and over becomes somewhat automatic after a while and it allows my mind to wander. Not only about the awesome music that I choose to listen to in my headphones, and the memories that accompany that, but also of the customers I am cutting for and the new things that I will be creating in the future. It is all fun and all positive. Even though it can be physically tiring, it is the 'good' kind of tired. The tired that comes with accomplishment. I hope it continues. . .
> 
> In between the mad rush of orders these past two weeks, I was able to also draw up and create a couple of new patterns. Keith has been working on our new catalog, which is no small task, and he has some new patterns as well. We added these patterns to the site, and also changed the specials and sales, as well as offered a new free painting pattern as I showed yesterday. We have been busy.
> 
> I still need to write the instructions today for the two new patterns that I created, but they are nothing out of the ordinary and that shouldn't take too long. They should be posted by this evening when our
> 
> newsletter is set to go out.
> 
> The first pattern is that of a pretty set of Damask heart ornaments that I showed earlier this week in progress. I finished them up and they came out really pretty. I call them Damask Heart Ornaments and I am pleased with them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut mine from ash, which is one of my favorite woods to scroll. They are appropriate not only for the upcoming Valentine's Day holiday, but would actually be nice for any romantic occasion (wedding, anniversary, etc.) The link to the pattern is here: [URL]http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD521 and it will be active later on today when the pattern is posted. I cut another set of these in 1/8" Baltic birch and I plan to decorate them with some wonderful DecoArt products and some hot-fix rhinestones. But for now, I thought these looked beautiful 'naked' and unadorned. I hope you agree.
> 
> The other new pattern that I will be offering is for the SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray. (Again - the link will work when the pattern is posted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece is also in the Damask style, and is fun to cut and came out beautiful. While it is probably not a great project for the beginner scroll sawyers, there is no reason it couldn't be done with a little patience by most. The Damask design is very forgiving and not really as delicate as it appears. I think the most fragile part of this tray is the edging, which I saved to cut until the end. I even left the cut pieces in the cavities on the edges for a bit more support while I finished. I used aspen wood for this try, which is tight grained but light and airy. Since it was 1/2" thick, it held up fine, but you may be better off using something more dense such as maple if you are leery of using a softer wood. I don't deny that the edges of this are delicate and this piece is to be handled with care. But as you can see - it is possible to create it.
> 
> I also haven't decided whether or not to embellish the tray. I do like it 'as is', but I am intrigued with the idea of adding some metallic wax to it for some different effects. I may take more photos and then give it a try. I will certainly keep you updated.
> 
> Those of you who receive our newsletter should get one by tonight. I have several things to mail out today and then write the newsletter and send it. I don't know how long that will take me.
> 
> Keith also has new designs that I showed earlier this week that are now posted. And as I said, there are new sales and specials, as well as some new surfaces that I added in. I plan to design on them very soon and will begin with them this weekend. I hope you want to check them out.
> 
> With that said, I will end here for today. Thank you again to all of our customers for your continued support for our little company. You each make a difference in our lives, and we hope we make a small difference in yours. You are very much appreciated.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Whether you are in the sun on a beach or shoveling snow here up north, I hope you enjoy what the day brings. Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you both for your lovely comments. Yes, Anna - I think some of those hearts would make wonderful jewelry. But even when I used one of the heart ornaments for the tray, I needed to modify it and eliminate some of the details, as it was somewhat delicate cutting. But if anyone can handle it, I am sure you can. 

I am glad you both like the designs. Thank you so much. I wish you both a wonderful weekend. 

(((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*

I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.

I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.

But . . .

While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.

I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:










The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.

The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .

For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:










The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!










I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:










I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.










It worked BEAUTIFULLY!










I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!










When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:










I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.

I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.

I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!

We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?

I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*
> 
> I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.
> 
> I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.
> 
> I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.
> 
> The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .
> 
> For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked BEAUTIFULLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.
> 
> I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.
> 
> I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!
> 
> We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


I've said it before, and I'll say it again, you're scrolling is so crisp and clean, it looks better than a cnc machine cut.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*
> 
> I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.
> 
> I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.
> 
> I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.
> 
> The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .
> 
> For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked BEAUTIFULLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.
> 
> I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.
> 
> I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!
> 
> We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


I really enjoyed doing these, Roger - especially in the middle of my now 80 dozen two-piece bevel cut ornaments that I have been continuing to receive orders on.  Here is a photo of Saturday's cutting alone. Eight dozen of the bevel cut ornaments and about 8 dozen assorted other ornaments. It has been CRAZY here!










One thing though - my skills have improved a lot. That repetition is a great teacher. It was wonderful to do the intricate cutting of the tray, which took about 3 hours. Relaxing!

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*
> 
> I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.
> 
> I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.
> 
> I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.
> 
> The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .
> 
> For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked BEAUTIFULLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.
> 
> I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.
> 
> I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!
> 
> We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


I'll "ditto" what Roger said! Your scrolling is so precise it looks like a CNC computer did it!!!!!! 
Thank you for taking the time this morning to clarify and explain to me how to send in and receive an order fast! 
I am in trouble now though, now that I know I don't have to wait a week or longer to go get the mail and start to enjoy scrolling your patterns! OH BOY!!!
I have been a big follower of your style for many years! 
It is wonderful to talk with the artist behind the work! 
Guess who will be spending more time on your BEAUTIFUL web site while the weather is cold here! 
Thank you!~Suzanne


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*
> 
> I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.
> 
> I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.
> 
> I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.
> 
> The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .
> 
> For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked BEAUTIFULLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.
> 
> I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.
> 
> I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!
> 
> We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Well, it was wonderful to talk to you, Suzanne! I feel like I made a new friend! I love the electronic files and computers in general. A homebody like me can really see the world and meet people from every corner of it through my computer screen. Isn't that wonderful in itself??

I am glad you like the cuttings. I love precision work. I get in my scrolling "zone" and I am in my own world! I am very fortunate to have such a great job and I don't mind working hard to make our little business successful. Life is definitely GOOD!

Thank you for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*
> 
> I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.
> 
> I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.
> 
> I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.
> 
> The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .
> 
> For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked BEAUTIFULLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.
> 
> I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.
> 
> I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!
> 
> We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Wow! I love the new colours in the Metallic Lustre. They look wonderful on the damask. I can see some sparkle and rhinestones being added


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With DecoArt Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax*
> 
> I had a truly busy weekend and I am finally feeling as if I am getting caught up with things. I spent much of Saturday cutting orders and I will be sending all of them out today. Then I can get on to more designing and some other things.
> 
> I also finished creating the pattern packets for my SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and also my SLD522 Heart and Soul Damask Candle Tray that I showed last week. I am really thrilled with these patterns and I love how they came out.
> 
> But . . .
> 
> While the wood is pretty on its own, I really thought that I wanted to add more to it. I purposely 'stack-cut' the ornaments with one layer of 1/8" Baltic birch plywood underneath so I would have an extra set to 'play' with. DecoArt recently had come out with a new color of its beautiful Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax called "Rose Gold" and I had a jar of it here just screaming to be used on these romantic-themed projects! So I gave it a go.
> 
> I chose six of the colors that I thought would be suitable for a nice, romantic theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors I picked were Fab Fuchsia, Silver Spark, Champagne Ice, Majestic Purple, Radiant Red, and NEW Rose Gold. For product information and to see the full line of colors, you can visit DecoArt's site http://decoart.com/metallics/metallic-lustre" target="_blank">HERE</a>.
> 
> The Metallic Lustres are one of my favorite of DecoArt's products. The are an acrylic, water-based "wax" that can be applied in several different ways. It is particularly wonderful to apply to relief surfaces, such as picture frames or textured stenciling, but also looks great on fretwork as well. Because it is an acrylic based product, it thins and cleans up with water, and has absolutely NO odor to it. I think that is a definite 'plus'. And because it is a wax, it is very easy to control the application. You can use a damp cosmetic sponge to daub it on for stenciling, or a stencil brush to 'dry brush' it over textures and stencils, or you can even use a little water to thin it and make it more liquid, for fine, detailed areas. Below are some photos of how I applied it to my fretwork . . .
> 
> For the heart ornaments, I decided to use a traditional stencil brush. This is a brush that is round and has stiff, flat bristles. I decided that for my ornaments, I would NOT be adding the Metallic Lustres to the sides of the designs, as the were pretty intricately cut. I thought that leaving them the natural wood color would be very attractive and I chose to apply the Metallic Lustre to only the face and back of each ornament by lightly loading the brush and gently tapping the color into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stiff, flat bristles in combination with using just a small amount of wax helped to keep the color from going over the edge. I absolutely LOVED this pale pinkish gold "Rose Gold" color! I think I have a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much in fact that I decided to use it on the hearts of my SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted it on the face of the six hearts though, and for the places where the hearts met the frame, I used a stiff, flat (shader) brush and thinned down the Metallic Lustre a bit with water so I could paint it on with a bit more control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked BEAUTIFULLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to color the other five hearts with the colors I had chosen. The Radiant Red looked especially beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done last night, I had quite a beautiful collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by DecoArt that I needed to allow the Metallic Lustre to "dry" several hours or overnight before proceeding. while they look beautiful now, I still have some wonderful things in store for them to finish them off.
> 
> I will continue my process in tomorrow's post. I think you will like what I have in mind. The beautiful ornaments will be taken to another level, I think and will really look lovely.
> 
> I hope you liked this step-by-step blog. I think that this product is a great way to enrich your scroll work as well as your painted work. As I said - there are so many wonderful ways to use this wax that I am sure it will open a whole new creative avenue for you all. (Especially if you like 'shimmer'!) The colors are outstanding and so rich and lovely. What a wonderful way to enhance your creations!
> 
> We have had more snow and ice over the weekend and last evening, and It is a 'typical' winter day here in Nova Scotia. It appears that winter has finally arrived and will be around for a while. I may as well stay inside here and create. What better way to spend my time?
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a fun and creative week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


You bet, Anna! I can't wait to add some pretty rhinestones to really finish these off nicely! I sure do love the Metallic Lustres! The colors are absolutely beautiful!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience*

I was really happy that so many of you liked the look of the Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax from DecoArt that I added to my latest scroll saw projects. After allowing it to dry a day, I continued to finish off the project.

I know we live in a world where we want immediate results on everything, but sometimes we just need to wait a little bit and let things do their job or run their course for the best results. Not only when crafting, but in many situations in our lives.

After posting my blog about the Metallic Lustre the other day, I had many ask questions as to whether the wax would be permanent or a good base to paint subsequent layers on top. I was happy that before I did this project, I had called DecoArt to find these things out for myself and to be sure I was using the product properly before I blogged about it and told you all. I didn't want to misinform you or send you down a path that would bring poor results. Doing my homework paid off.

I was told that it was best to use thin coats of the Metallic Lustre, and then let it set or dry for several hours or overnight. Yes - it is a 'wax' but not in the traditional sense that it contains oil. It is acrylic based and therefore actually does 'dry' (unlike traditional waxes) and can be set. Since it is highly pigmented and has an amazing amount of shine, I find that in any application, just a very thin coat is necessary to achieve beautiful coverage and effects. I also found that by applying it too thick, it not only has trouble drying, but can rub off or flake off, depending on if you have 'chunks' or not. For this reason, it is best to put it on very sparingly and build coats if you desire more color. But I find that one coat has been clearly enough to give a maximum effect and see little point in adding more.

After I allowed the pieces to 'set' overnight, I touched them to see if they were dry. I even rubbed pretty hard with my dampened finger and nothing came off. Good. That is how I wanted things to be. But just to be sure, I sprayed the pieces with a light coat of DecoArt Matte Spray Sealer to seal them in. (a LIGHT coat!) This did not seem to dull the shine of the Metallic Lustre at all, and I felt better that it offered an additional layer of protection.

Once again, I got busy with other things and waited until I felt the pieces were fully dry (this is where the PATIENCE comes into play!) I had plenty of other work to do yesterday and had no trouble letting the finish set. By the time I was ready to proceed, it was after 10pm and several hours after I sprayed. I tried to scratch a little corner with my nail and much to my delight, nothing came off! GOOD! I was ready to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to finish off the pieces.

I began with the lovely SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray. As I said, I absolutely loved that Rose Gold and was anxious to see how it would look finished. I chose to add some beautiful light pink hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I had trouble with choosing a color, as I was fighting myself between the light pink the Aurora Borealis and clear. I even considered using peach, as it would compliment the color nicely. But I finally decided that the light pink would be the best match with the Rose Gold Metallic Lustre on the heart motif. So I went with that.

The result was just lovely:










You can see in the above photo the difference between the 'plain' and 'blinged' piece from left to right.

I felt the stones really added some beauty and elegance to an already pretty piece:










The overall appearance of the piece looks beautiful and professional and it brought it up another notch, I feel:










I got tired after finishing that part up, so I called it a night. I will be continuing to add some stones to the ornaments that I showed the other day and I will have photos for you tomorrow. I did want to report on the Metallic Lustre though because so many of you were interested in it.

Today I am working on another project using the Metallic Lustre. I will be painting over it and I will also share my results with you in that respect. I want to both paint and stencil over it, and I am encouraged by this process that I showed here that all will work out well. Having a little patience with things seems to be the key to success.

I hope you all enjoy learning about these products. I am thrilled with them and have lots of ideas as to how to incorporate them into both woodworking and painting. They are fun and certainly add a lot of beauty!

I wish you all a very happy Wednesday! It is snowy here in Nova Scotia and a good day to stay inside and create! I hope you have a wonderful day wherever you are!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I was really happy that so many of you liked the look of the Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax from DecoArt that I added to my latest scroll saw projects. After allowing it to dry a day, I continued to finish off the project.
> 
> I know we live in a world where we want immediate results on everything, but sometimes we just need to wait a little bit and let things do their job or run their course for the best results. Not only when crafting, but in many situations in our lives.
> 
> After posting my blog about the Metallic Lustre the other day, I had many ask questions as to whether the wax would be permanent or a good base to paint subsequent layers on top. I was happy that before I did this project, I had called DecoArt to find these things out for myself and to be sure I was using the product properly before I blogged about it and told you all. I didn't want to misinform you or send you down a path that would bring poor results. Doing my homework paid off.
> 
> I was told that it was best to use thin coats of the Metallic Lustre, and then let it set or dry for several hours or overnight. Yes - it is a 'wax' but not in the traditional sense that it contains oil. It is acrylic based and therefore actually does 'dry' (unlike traditional waxes) and can be set. Since it is highly pigmented and has an amazing amount of shine, I find that in any application, just a very thin coat is necessary to achieve beautiful coverage and effects. I also found that by applying it too thick, it not only has trouble drying, but can rub off or flake off, depending on if you have 'chunks' or not. For this reason, it is best to put it on very sparingly and build coats if you desire more color. But I find that one coat has been clearly enough to give a maximum effect and see little point in adding more.
> 
> After I allowed the pieces to 'set' overnight, I touched them to see if they were dry. I even rubbed pretty hard with my dampened finger and nothing came off. Good. That is how I wanted things to be. But just to be sure, I sprayed the pieces with a light coat of DecoArt Matte Spray Sealer to seal them in. (a LIGHT coat!) This did not seem to dull the shine of the Metallic Lustre at all, and I felt better that it offered an additional layer of protection.
> 
> Once again, I got busy with other things and waited until I felt the pieces were fully dry (this is where the PATIENCE comes into play!) I had plenty of other work to do yesterday and had no trouble letting the finish set. By the time I was ready to proceed, it was after 10pm and several hours after I sprayed. I tried to scratch a little corner with my nail and much to my delight, nothing came off! GOOD! I was ready to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to finish off the pieces.
> 
> I began with the lovely SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray. As I said, I absolutely loved that Rose Gold and was anxious to see how it would look finished. I chose to add some beautiful light pink hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I had trouble with choosing a color, as I was fighting myself between the light pink the Aurora Borealis and clear. I even considered using peach, as it would compliment the color nicely. But I finally decided that the light pink would be the best match with the Rose Gold Metallic Lustre on the heart motif. So I went with that.
> 
> The result was just lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the above photo the difference between the 'plain' and 'blinged' piece from left to right.
> 
> I felt the stones really added some beauty and elegance to an already pretty piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall appearance of the piece looks beautiful and professional and it brought it up another notch, I feel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired after finishing that part up, so I called it a night. I will be continuing to add some stones to the ornaments that I showed the other day and I will have photos for you tomorrow. I did want to report on the Metallic Lustre though because so many of you were interested in it.
> 
> Today I am working on another project using the Metallic Lustre. I will be painting over it and I will also share my results with you in that respect. I want to both paint and stencil over it, and I am encouraged by this process that I showed here that all will work out well. Having a little patience with things seems to be the key to success.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy learning about these products. I am thrilled with them and have lots of ideas as to how to incorporate them into both woodworking and painting. They are fun and certainly add a lot of beauty!
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Wednesday! It is snowy here in Nova Scotia and a good day to stay inside and create! I hope you have a wonderful day wherever you are!


I like the way you added the Metallic Lustre to the top of the damask patterns only. Good choice on the rhinestone colour. It turned out very beautifully.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> I was really happy that so many of you liked the look of the Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax from DecoArt that I added to my latest scroll saw projects. After allowing it to dry a day, I continued to finish off the project.
> 
> I know we live in a world where we want immediate results on everything, but sometimes we just need to wait a little bit and let things do their job or run their course for the best results. Not only when crafting, but in many situations in our lives.
> 
> After posting my blog about the Metallic Lustre the other day, I had many ask questions as to whether the wax would be permanent or a good base to paint subsequent layers on top. I was happy that before I did this project, I had called DecoArt to find these things out for myself and to be sure I was using the product properly before I blogged about it and told you all. I didn't want to misinform you or send you down a path that would bring poor results. Doing my homework paid off.
> 
> I was told that it was best to use thin coats of the Metallic Lustre, and then let it set or dry for several hours or overnight. Yes - it is a 'wax' but not in the traditional sense that it contains oil. It is acrylic based and therefore actually does 'dry' (unlike traditional waxes) and can be set. Since it is highly pigmented and has an amazing amount of shine, I find that in any application, just a very thin coat is necessary to achieve beautiful coverage and effects. I also found that by applying it too thick, it not only has trouble drying, but can rub off or flake off, depending on if you have 'chunks' or not. For this reason, it is best to put it on very sparingly and build coats if you desire more color. But I find that one coat has been clearly enough to give a maximum effect and see little point in adding more.
> 
> After I allowed the pieces to 'set' overnight, I touched them to see if they were dry. I even rubbed pretty hard with my dampened finger and nothing came off. Good. That is how I wanted things to be. But just to be sure, I sprayed the pieces with a light coat of DecoArt Matte Spray Sealer to seal them in. (a LIGHT coat!) This did not seem to dull the shine of the Metallic Lustre at all, and I felt better that it offered an additional layer of protection.
> 
> Once again, I got busy with other things and waited until I felt the pieces were fully dry (this is where the PATIENCE comes into play!) I had plenty of other work to do yesterday and had no trouble letting the finish set. By the time I was ready to proceed, it was after 10pm and several hours after I sprayed. I tried to scratch a little corner with my nail and much to my delight, nothing came off! GOOD! I was ready to add some beautiful crystal rhinestones to finish off the pieces.
> 
> I began with the lovely SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray. As I said, I absolutely loved that Rose Gold and was anxious to see how it would look finished. I chose to add some beautiful light pink hot fix rhinestones that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I had trouble with choosing a color, as I was fighting myself between the light pink the Aurora Borealis and clear. I even considered using peach, as it would compliment the color nicely. But I finally decided that the light pink would be the best match with the Rose Gold Metallic Lustre on the heart motif. So I went with that.
> 
> The result was just lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the above photo the difference between the 'plain' and 'blinged' piece from left to right.
> 
> I felt the stones really added some beauty and elegance to an already pretty piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall appearance of the piece looks beautiful and professional and it brought it up another notch, I feel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired after finishing that part up, so I called it a night. I will be continuing to add some stones to the ornaments that I showed the other day and I will have photos for you tomorrow. I did want to report on the Metallic Lustre though because so many of you were interested in it.
> 
> Today I am working on another project using the Metallic Lustre. I will be painting over it and I will also share my results with you in that respect. I want to both paint and stencil over it, and I am encouraged by this process that I showed here that all will work out well. Having a little patience with things seems to be the key to success.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy learning about these products. I am thrilled with them and have lots of ideas as to how to incorporate them into both woodworking and painting. They are fun and certainly add a lot of beauty!
> 
> I wish you all a very happy Wednesday! It is snowy here in Nova Scotia and a good day to stay inside and create! I hope you have a wonderful day wherever you are!


Thank you, Anna!

It would be so hard to get it evenly around the edges of a piece so detailed. It looks nice this way though, I thought. 
I will certainly be using it for more projects. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*You Don't Got a Thing if you Ain't Got That BLING!*

You knew I was going to do it . . . It was just a matter of time.

You knew that I wouldn't be able to resist adding some BLING to my new SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray.

But how could I resist? The rhinestones I get from Rhinestone Canada are so PRETTY and they are so EASY to apply. And you can't deny that they make them look better, can you??

So I got out my heat wand and rhinestones and went to work . . .

All I had to do was place the stone on the piece and touch the wand to the top of it for about 20 seconds:










And "BAM!" (That expression is from my friend Mary!)










Beautiful sparkle! I added coordinating rhinestones and ribbons to all the ornaments and I really think that it brought them up a notch. I matched the color of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I applied a couple of days ago (they stuck beautifully!) and just look at the result -

ROSE GOLD!










Fuchsia!!










Purple!!!










The ornaments colored with the Metallic Lustre are just fabulous:










. . . but then so are the ash ones:










I honestly can't say which ones I like better. I love them all!

And while I was taking nice photos, I decided to re-shoot the SLD522 Heart and Soul candle tray that I showed the other day.










Ok - now I am just showing off! But isn't it beautiful??










As you may have suspected, the Lindor chocolates that I used for 'props' earlier this week are long gone. They seem to have 'disappeared' right after the photo session last time. (I guess I have to get more!)

I am very thrilled with how these patterns finished up. I actually spent most of the day yesterday cutting orders. I figure you are all tired of seeing the piles of ornaments and wood kits that I cut every day. As my little business grows, it seems that I am getting more and more surface orders. That is fine with me, as I am truly in my 'happy place' cutting and listening to good music. I am grateful that people enjoy what we do!

Keith has been working hard on our new catalogs. We decided to separate the PAINTING PATTERNS and SURFACES from the SCROLL SAW PATTERNS to minimize confusion and also to make smaller catalogs. We just keep adding stuff and they get bigger and bigger. This will make it a little easier to download for everyone as well.

Keith also created a wonderful NEW set of ten Veteran's plaques (SLDKVET)










Each plaque honors a different war. They are available individually, or as sets of three. We hope you enjoy them!

That will be all for today. We are preparing for a big snowstorm over the weekend. I don't know how much will reach us, as our weather here is showing that we will get NOTHING. It seems highly unlikely that will be the case, as there are already large flakes falling. Go figure.

But we are prepared for whatever the weekend brings. The wonderful thing about painting and drawing and doing needlework is you don't need electricity. I shant be bored. 

I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead! I hope you all stay safe and warm. Happy Friday to you!


----------



## ChrisK

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Got a Thing if you Ain't Got That BLING!*
> 
> You knew I was going to do it . . . It was just a matter of time.
> 
> You knew that I wouldn't be able to resist adding some BLING to my new SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray.
> 
> But how could I resist? The rhinestones I get from Rhinestone Canada are so PRETTY and they are so EASY to apply. And you can't deny that they make them look better, can you??
> 
> So I got out my heat wand and rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> All I had to do was place the stone on the piece and touch the wand to the top of it for about 20 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "BAM!" (That expression is from my friend Mary!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sparkle! I added coordinating rhinestones and ribbons to all the ornaments and I really think that it brought them up a notch. I matched the color of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I applied a couple of days ago (they stuck beautifully!) and just look at the result -
> 
> ROSE GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments colored with the Metallic Lustre are just fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but then so are the ash ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say which ones I like better. I love them all!
> 
> And while I was taking nice photos, I decided to re-shoot the SLD522 Heart and Soul candle tray that I showed the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - now I am just showing off! But isn't it beautiful??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have suspected, the Lindor chocolates that I used for 'props' earlier this week are long gone. They seem to have 'disappeared' right after the photo session last time. (I guess I have to get more!)
> 
> I am very thrilled with how these patterns finished up. I actually spent most of the day yesterday cutting orders. I figure you are all tired of seeing the piles of ornaments and wood kits that I cut every day. As my little business grows, it seems that I am getting more and more surface orders. That is fine with me, as I am truly in my 'happy place' cutting and listening to good music. I am grateful that people enjoy what we do!
> 
> Keith has been working hard on our new catalogs. We decided to separate the PAINTING PATTERNS and SURFACES from the SCROLL SAW PATTERNS to minimize confusion and also to make smaller catalogs. We just keep adding stuff and they get bigger and bigger. This will make it a little easier to download for everyone as well.
> 
> Keith also created a wonderful NEW set of ten Veteran's plaques (SLDKVET)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each plaque honors a different war. They are available individually, or as sets of three. We hope you enjoy them!
> 
> That will be all for today. We are preparing for a big snowstorm over the weekend. I don't know how much will reach us, as our weather here is showing that we will get NOTHING. It seems highly unlikely that will be the case, as there are already large flakes falling. Go figure.
> 
> But we are prepared for whatever the weekend brings. The wonderful thing about painting and drawing and doing needlework is you don't need electricity. I shant be bored.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead! I hope you all stay safe and warm. Happy Friday to you!


As usual, creative and pretty.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Got a Thing if you Ain't Got That BLING!*
> 
> You knew I was going to do it . . . It was just a matter of time.
> 
> You knew that I wouldn't be able to resist adding some BLING to my new SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray.
> 
> But how could I resist? The rhinestones I get from Rhinestone Canada are so PRETTY and they are so EASY to apply. And you can't deny that they make them look better, can you??
> 
> So I got out my heat wand and rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> All I had to do was place the stone on the piece and touch the wand to the top of it for about 20 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "BAM!" (That expression is from my friend Mary!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sparkle! I added coordinating rhinestones and ribbons to all the ornaments and I really think that it brought them up a notch. I matched the color of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I applied a couple of days ago (they stuck beautifully!) and just look at the result -
> 
> ROSE GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments colored with the Metallic Lustre are just fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but then so are the ash ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say which ones I like better. I love them all!
> 
> And while I was taking nice photos, I decided to re-shoot the SLD522 Heart and Soul candle tray that I showed the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - now I am just showing off! But isn't it beautiful??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have suspected, the Lindor chocolates that I used for 'props' earlier this week are long gone. They seem to have 'disappeared' right after the photo session last time. (I guess I have to get more!)
> 
> I am very thrilled with how these patterns finished up. I actually spent most of the day yesterday cutting orders. I figure you are all tired of seeing the piles of ornaments and wood kits that I cut every day. As my little business grows, it seems that I am getting more and more surface orders. That is fine with me, as I am truly in my 'happy place' cutting and listening to good music. I am grateful that people enjoy what we do!
> 
> Keith has been working hard on our new catalogs. We decided to separate the PAINTING PATTERNS and SURFACES from the SCROLL SAW PATTERNS to minimize confusion and also to make smaller catalogs. We just keep adding stuff and they get bigger and bigger. This will make it a little easier to download for everyone as well.
> 
> Keith also created a wonderful NEW set of ten Veteran's plaques (SLDKVET)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each plaque honors a different war. They are available individually, or as sets of three. We hope you enjoy them!
> 
> That will be all for today. We are preparing for a big snowstorm over the weekend. I don't know how much will reach us, as our weather here is showing that we will get NOTHING. It seems highly unlikely that will be the case, as there are already large flakes falling. Go figure.
> 
> But we are prepared for whatever the weekend brings. The wonderful thing about painting and drawing and doing needlework is you don't need electricity. I shant be bored.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead! I hope you all stay safe and warm. Happy Friday to you!


Very pretty!
Stay safe in the snow storm. I hope you don't lose power.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Got a Thing if you Ain't Got That BLING!*
> 
> You knew I was going to do it . . . It was just a matter of time.
> 
> You knew that I wouldn't be able to resist adding some BLING to my new SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray.
> 
> But how could I resist? The rhinestones I get from Rhinestone Canada are so PRETTY and they are so EASY to apply. And you can't deny that they make them look better, can you??
> 
> So I got out my heat wand and rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> All I had to do was place the stone on the piece and touch the wand to the top of it for about 20 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "BAM!" (That expression is from my friend Mary!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sparkle! I added coordinating rhinestones and ribbons to all the ornaments and I really think that it brought them up a notch. I matched the color of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I applied a couple of days ago (they stuck beautifully!) and just look at the result -
> 
> ROSE GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments colored with the Metallic Lustre are just fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but then so are the ash ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say which ones I like better. I love them all!
> 
> And while I was taking nice photos, I decided to re-shoot the SLD522 Heart and Soul candle tray that I showed the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - now I am just showing off! But isn't it beautiful??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have suspected, the Lindor chocolates that I used for 'props' earlier this week are long gone. They seem to have 'disappeared' right after the photo session last time. (I guess I have to get more!)
> 
> I am very thrilled with how these patterns finished up. I actually spent most of the day yesterday cutting orders. I figure you are all tired of seeing the piles of ornaments and wood kits that I cut every day. As my little business grows, it seems that I am getting more and more surface orders. That is fine with me, as I am truly in my 'happy place' cutting and listening to good music. I am grateful that people enjoy what we do!
> 
> Keith has been working hard on our new catalogs. We decided to separate the PAINTING PATTERNS and SURFACES from the SCROLL SAW PATTERNS to minimize confusion and also to make smaller catalogs. We just keep adding stuff and they get bigger and bigger. This will make it a little easier to download for everyone as well.
> 
> Keith also created a wonderful NEW set of ten Veteran's plaques (SLDKVET)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each plaque honors a different war. They are available individually, or as sets of three. We hope you enjoy them!
> 
> That will be all for today. We are preparing for a big snowstorm over the weekend. I don't know how much will reach us, as our weather here is showing that we will get NOTHING. It seems highly unlikely that will be the case, as there are already large flakes falling. Go figure.
> 
> But we are prepared for whatever the weekend brings. The wonderful thing about painting and drawing and doing needlework is you don't need electricity. I shant be bored.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead! I hope you all stay safe and warm. Happy Friday to you!


Wow! Sheila, incredibly lovely.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Got a Thing if you Ain't Got That BLING!*
> 
> You knew I was going to do it . . . It was just a matter of time.
> 
> You knew that I wouldn't be able to resist adding some BLING to my new SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray.
> 
> But how could I resist? The rhinestones I get from Rhinestone Canada are so PRETTY and they are so EASY to apply. And you can't deny that they make them look better, can you??
> 
> So I got out my heat wand and rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> All I had to do was place the stone on the piece and touch the wand to the top of it for about 20 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "BAM!" (That expression is from my friend Mary!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sparkle! I added coordinating rhinestones and ribbons to all the ornaments and I really think that it brought them up a notch. I matched the color of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I applied a couple of days ago (they stuck beautifully!) and just look at the result -
> 
> ROSE GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments colored with the Metallic Lustre are just fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but then so are the ash ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say which ones I like better. I love them all!
> 
> And while I was taking nice photos, I decided to re-shoot the SLD522 Heart and Soul candle tray that I showed the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - now I am just showing off! But isn't it beautiful??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have suspected, the Lindor chocolates that I used for 'props' earlier this week are long gone. They seem to have 'disappeared' right after the photo session last time. (I guess I have to get more!)
> 
> I am very thrilled with how these patterns finished up. I actually spent most of the day yesterday cutting orders. I figure you are all tired of seeing the piles of ornaments and wood kits that I cut every day. As my little business grows, it seems that I am getting more and more surface orders. That is fine with me, as I am truly in my 'happy place' cutting and listening to good music. I am grateful that people enjoy what we do!
> 
> Keith has been working hard on our new catalogs. We decided to separate the PAINTING PATTERNS and SURFACES from the SCROLL SAW PATTERNS to minimize confusion and also to make smaller catalogs. We just keep adding stuff and they get bigger and bigger. This will make it a little easier to download for everyone as well.
> 
> Keith also created a wonderful NEW set of ten Veteran's plaques (SLDKVET)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each plaque honors a different war. They are available individually, or as sets of three. We hope you enjoy them!
> 
> That will be all for today. We are preparing for a big snowstorm over the weekend. I don't know how much will reach us, as our weather here is showing that we will get NOTHING. It seems highly unlikely that will be the case, as there are already large flakes falling. Go figure.
> 
> But we are prepared for whatever the weekend brings. The wonderful thing about painting and drawing and doing needlework is you don't need electricity. I shant be bored.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead! I hope you all stay safe and warm. Happy Friday to you!


Thank you all so much! I was really pleased with how they came out. These additions are very quick and easy to do to make a difference in your scroll work. 

Have a great and safe weekend! Sheila


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *You Don't Got a Thing if you Ain't Got That BLING!*
> 
> You knew I was going to do it . . . It was just a matter of time.
> 
> You knew that I wouldn't be able to resist adding some BLING to my new SLD521 Damask Heart Ornaments and SLD522 Heart and Soul Candle Tray.
> 
> But how could I resist? The rhinestones I get from Rhinestone Canada are so PRETTY and they are so EASY to apply. And you can't deny that they make them look better, can you??
> 
> So I got out my heat wand and rhinestones and went to work . . .
> 
> All I had to do was place the stone on the piece and touch the wand to the top of it for about 20 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "BAM!" (That expression is from my friend Mary!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sparkle! I added coordinating rhinestones and ribbons to all the ornaments and I really think that it brought them up a notch. I matched the color of the DecoArt Metallic Lustre that I applied a couple of days ago (they stuck beautifully!) and just look at the result -
> 
> ROSE GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments colored with the Metallic Lustre are just fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but then so are the ash ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say which ones I like better. I love them all!
> 
> And while I was taking nice photos, I decided to re-shoot the SLD522 Heart and Soul candle tray that I showed the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - now I am just showing off! But isn't it beautiful??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have suspected, the Lindor chocolates that I used for 'props' earlier this week are long gone. They seem to have 'disappeared' right after the photo session last time. (I guess I have to get more!)
> 
> I am very thrilled with how these patterns finished up. I actually spent most of the day yesterday cutting orders. I figure you are all tired of seeing the piles of ornaments and wood kits that I cut every day. As my little business grows, it seems that I am getting more and more surface orders. That is fine with me, as I am truly in my 'happy place' cutting and listening to good music. I am grateful that people enjoy what we do!
> 
> Keith has been working hard on our new catalogs. We decided to separate the PAINTING PATTERNS and SURFACES from the SCROLL SAW PATTERNS to minimize confusion and also to make smaller catalogs. We just keep adding stuff and they get bigger and bigger. This will make it a little easier to download for everyone as well.
> 
> Keith also created a wonderful NEW set of ten Veteran's plaques (SLDKVET)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each plaque honors a different war. They are available individually, or as sets of three. We hope you enjoy them!
> 
> That will be all for today. We are preparing for a big snowstorm over the weekend. I don't know how much will reach us, as our weather here is showing that we will get NOTHING. It seems highly unlikely that will be the case, as there are already large flakes falling. Go figure.
> 
> But we are prepared for whatever the weekend brings. The wonderful thing about painting and drawing and doing needlework is you don't need electricity. I shant be bored.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead! I hope you all stay safe and warm. Happy Friday to you!


They look perfectly done, wonderful pieces. You have a great talent for your craft for sure


----------



## scrollgirl

*Christmas in January?!?*

I had a truly wonderful and productive weekend. while most of the eastern part of the United States was getting pounded with a blizzard, oddly enough Nova Scotia escaped its wrath. In fact, tomorrow (Tuesday) and Wednesday it is supposed to be 7 and 6 degrees Celsius respectively. What an odd winter we are having. . .

But living where we do, it didn't hurt to 'be prepared' for the storm, just in case it decided to change its path. It has been known to happen. We got all of our errands done on Friday and I planned to stay in the entire weekend and get some serious work done. It is a win/win strategy, I think.

On Saturday, I spent the majority of the day (what else?) cutting ornaments. I have cut over 100 dozen ornaments since the beginning of the month, and I am certain you are all tired of seeing the piles of them as photos here. I am very pleased for the work, but I must admit that I am happy that things are slowing down a bit. I haven't had much time to design or do anything else really (like embroider or paint or cook!) But I have been doing this long enough to know that things would even out, and it seems that they have. My ultimate goal for my business is to cut one or two days a week to keep up with orders, and then be able to design and do other things the rest of the days. While we are rarely able to dictate our schedules in this way, it would be nice if it were 'somewhat' possible. I can try anyway, right?

We are coming to the last week of the first month of the year. For me that means that some deadlines are quickly approaching. Some are self-imposed and others are commitments that I made for designing. I know that I need to spend this week working on them all if I am to reach them. Failure to do so is not an option for me.

One goal for designing is that I am honored to be on the Design Team for Toletown - an online painting community. Those of you who read often know that I have been working with them for a while, and it is something that I love to do. It is a great place for all levels of painters to learn and enjoy and the cost to join is very minimal. (Please check out the link to see all they have to offer. I don't think you will be disappointed!)

Each month Toletown has two full video classes and a shorter "Quick Paint" pattern. Each is contributed by a talented artist, so there is always a nice variety of styles and subjects and levels of painting. The videos are really nice because they always teach new techniques and help even newer painters grasp the concepts of painting. I am always happy to contribute. For the month of February, I am one of the featured artists and will be providing a project which will include an instructional video. That is what is on my agenda for this week. I want to get it to Lorrie - the owner and coordinator of Toletown - as soon as I can.

That is what I will be working on today and the rest of the week . . .

As for the weekend, as I mentioned, I cut ornaments and kits on Saturday. I am pleased to say I got everything done that I needed to do and even a couple of extras. That left Sunday open for 'my own' creating. I was truly excited about that.

Earlier this month, I mentioned a project that I am doing for several people that were on my Christmas list. I am painting them the full set of 12 ornaments from Lynne Andrews' Christmas Blessings book. I gave "Day 1" to the five recipients on Christmas, and I planned on painting one "Day" per month and sending them all through the year.










For me it would be impossible to do six sets of 12 ornaments all at once - especially when they are so beautifully detailed, front and back as shown above. (One set is for ME!)

So doing six ornaments a month is much more workable for me, and I goal I feel I can achieve. That means that "Day 2" needs to ship out next Monday, February 1st. Time is a-ticking . . .

I had based the ornaments in between my mad frenzy of cutting and designing that I have been doing this month. Believe it or not, I found the time. I decided that yesterday I would devote much of the day to working on Day 2 and getting the ball rolling again. I think I made great progress.

Here is a picture of ONE of the ornaments with the main design finished:










Obviously it is the "Two Turtle Doves" from the book. I think it is coming out beautiful!

Here is a different angle where you can see the JoSonja Opal Dust that I added over the design to look like 'snow'. (All of the ornaments will have this)










I also added the white snow 'dots' in the above shot. I think it is beautiful and I am once again excited about getting them done!

I still have a little way to go, but I am well on my way and I do believe that my goal can be reached. I think it will be wonderful for all the recipients to get a new ornament each month, and it will 'Keep Christmas in their hearts all year!"

Here is my group of six:










It will be fun to see them all being done.

So for today, I am turning into another direction completely. I have some fun experimentation to work on using paint on some fabric for my Toletown project. I think it is going to be something that will make a wonderful project.

I hope you are all safe and sound and that those of you who got a lot of snow are alright. Last year we were pounded with so much snow that even I was tired of it. I know we are not done yet, but we dodged the bullet this time.

I look forward to a fun and productive week ahead. It is bright and sunny here today and looks to be a beautiful day. It is time for me to get moving . . .

Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a great week too!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in January?!?*
> 
> I had a truly wonderful and productive weekend. while most of the eastern part of the United States was getting pounded with a blizzard, oddly enough Nova Scotia escaped its wrath. In fact, tomorrow (Tuesday) and Wednesday it is supposed to be 7 and 6 degrees Celsius respectively. What an odd winter we are having. . .
> 
> But living where we do, it didn't hurt to 'be prepared' for the storm, just in case it decided to change its path. It has been known to happen. We got all of our errands done on Friday and I planned to stay in the entire weekend and get some serious work done. It is a win/win strategy, I think.
> 
> On Saturday, I spent the majority of the day (what else?) cutting ornaments. I have cut over 100 dozen ornaments since the beginning of the month, and I am certain you are all tired of seeing the piles of them as photos here. I am very pleased for the work, but I must admit that I am happy that things are slowing down a bit. I haven't had much time to design or do anything else really (like embroider or paint or cook!) But I have been doing this long enough to know that things would even out, and it seems that they have. My ultimate goal for my business is to cut one or two days a week to keep up with orders, and then be able to design and do other things the rest of the days. While we are rarely able to dictate our schedules in this way, it would be nice if it were 'somewhat' possible. I can try anyway, right?
> 
> We are coming to the last week of the first month of the year. For me that means that some deadlines are quickly approaching. Some are self-imposed and others are commitments that I made for designing. I know that I need to spend this week working on them all if I am to reach them. Failure to do so is not an option for me.
> 
> One goal for designing is that I am honored to be on the Design Team for Toletown - an online painting community. Those of you who read often know that I have been working with them for a while, and it is something that I love to do. It is a great place for all levels of painters to learn and enjoy and the cost to join is very minimal. (Please check out the link to see all they have to offer. I don't think you will be disappointed!)
> 
> Each month Toletown has two full video classes and a shorter "Quick Paint" pattern. Each is contributed by a talented artist, so there is always a nice variety of styles and subjects and levels of painting. The videos are really nice because they always teach new techniques and help even newer painters grasp the concepts of painting. I am always happy to contribute. For the month of February, I am one of the featured artists and will be providing a project which will include an instructional video. That is what is on my agenda for this week. I want to get it to Lorrie - the owner and coordinator of Toletown - as soon as I can.
> 
> That is what I will be working on today and the rest of the week . . .
> 
> As for the weekend, as I mentioned, I cut ornaments and kits on Saturday. I am pleased to say I got everything done that I needed to do and even a couple of extras. That left Sunday open for 'my own' creating. I was truly excited about that.
> 
> Earlier this month, I mentioned a project that I am doing for several people that were on my Christmas list. I am painting them the full set of 12 ornaments from Lynne Andrews' Christmas Blessings book. I gave "Day 1" to the five recipients on Christmas, and I planned on painting one "Day" per month and sending them all through the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it would be impossible to do six sets of 12 ornaments all at once - especially when they are so beautifully detailed, front and back as shown above. (One set is for ME!)
> 
> So doing six ornaments a month is much more workable for me, and I goal I feel I can achieve. That means that "Day 2" needs to ship out next Monday, February 1st. Time is a-ticking . . .
> 
> I had based the ornaments in between my mad frenzy of cutting and designing that I have been doing this month. Believe it or not, I found the time. I decided that yesterday I would devote much of the day to working on Day 2 and getting the ball rolling again. I think I made great progress.
> 
> Here is a picture of ONE of the ornaments with the main design finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is the "Two Turtle Doves" from the book. I think it is coming out beautiful!
> 
> Here is a different angle where you can see the JoSonja Opal Dust that I added over the design to look like 'snow'. (All of the ornaments will have this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the white snow 'dots' in the above shot. I think it is beautiful and I am once again excited about getting them done!
> 
> I still have a little way to go, but I am well on my way and I do believe that my goal can be reached. I think it will be wonderful for all the recipients to get a new ornament each month, and it will 'Keep Christmas in their hearts all year!"
> 
> Here is my group of six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see them all being done.
> 
> So for today, I am turning into another direction completely. I have some fun experimentation to work on using paint on some fabric for my Toletown project. I think it is going to be something that will make a wonderful project.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound and that those of you who got a lot of snow are alright. Last year we were pounded with so much snow that even I was tired of it. I know we are not done yet, but we dodged the bullet this time.
> 
> I look forward to a fun and productive week ahead. It is bright and sunny here today and looks to be a beautiful day. It is time for me to get moving . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a great week too!


Glad to hear that the storm passed you by. Sounds like you have quite a full schedule, so it's best that you don't have to waste time dealing with outdoor snowflakes. The ornaments are looking beautiful. I'm sure that they will be well appreciated.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Christmas in January?!?*
> 
> I had a truly wonderful and productive weekend. while most of the eastern part of the United States was getting pounded with a blizzard, oddly enough Nova Scotia escaped its wrath. In fact, tomorrow (Tuesday) and Wednesday it is supposed to be 7 and 6 degrees Celsius respectively. What an odd winter we are having. . .
> 
> But living where we do, it didn't hurt to 'be prepared' for the storm, just in case it decided to change its path. It has been known to happen. We got all of our errands done on Friday and I planned to stay in the entire weekend and get some serious work done. It is a win/win strategy, I think.
> 
> On Saturday, I spent the majority of the day (what else?) cutting ornaments. I have cut over 100 dozen ornaments since the beginning of the month, and I am certain you are all tired of seeing the piles of them as photos here. I am very pleased for the work, but I must admit that I am happy that things are slowing down a bit. I haven't had much time to design or do anything else really (like embroider or paint or cook!) But I have been doing this long enough to know that things would even out, and it seems that they have. My ultimate goal for my business is to cut one or two days a week to keep up with orders, and then be able to design and do other things the rest of the days. While we are rarely able to dictate our schedules in this way, it would be nice if it were 'somewhat' possible. I can try anyway, right?
> 
> We are coming to the last week of the first month of the year. For me that means that some deadlines are quickly approaching. Some are self-imposed and others are commitments that I made for designing. I know that I need to spend this week working on them all if I am to reach them. Failure to do so is not an option for me.
> 
> One goal for designing is that I am honored to be on the Design Team for Toletown - an online painting community. Those of you who read often know that I have been working with them for a while, and it is something that I love to do. It is a great place for all levels of painters to learn and enjoy and the cost to join is very minimal. (Please check out the link to see all they have to offer. I don't think you will be disappointed!)
> 
> Each month Toletown has two full video classes and a shorter "Quick Paint" pattern. Each is contributed by a talented artist, so there is always a nice variety of styles and subjects and levels of painting. The videos are really nice because they always teach new techniques and help even newer painters grasp the concepts of painting. I am always happy to contribute. For the month of February, I am one of the featured artists and will be providing a project which will include an instructional video. That is what is on my agenda for this week. I want to get it to Lorrie - the owner and coordinator of Toletown - as soon as I can.
> 
> That is what I will be working on today and the rest of the week . . .
> 
> As for the weekend, as I mentioned, I cut ornaments and kits on Saturday. I am pleased to say I got everything done that I needed to do and even a couple of extras. That left Sunday open for 'my own' creating. I was truly excited about that.
> 
> Earlier this month, I mentioned a project that I am doing for several people that were on my Christmas list. I am painting them the full set of 12 ornaments from Lynne Andrews' Christmas Blessings book. I gave "Day 1" to the five recipients on Christmas, and I planned on painting one "Day" per month and sending them all through the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it would be impossible to do six sets of 12 ornaments all at once - especially when they are so beautifully detailed, front and back as shown above. (One set is for ME!)
> 
> So doing six ornaments a month is much more workable for me, and I goal I feel I can achieve. That means that "Day 2" needs to ship out next Monday, February 1st. Time is a-ticking . . .
> 
> I had based the ornaments in between my mad frenzy of cutting and designing that I have been doing this month. Believe it or not, I found the time. I decided that yesterday I would devote much of the day to working on Day 2 and getting the ball rolling again. I think I made great progress.
> 
> Here is a picture of ONE of the ornaments with the main design finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is the "Two Turtle Doves" from the book. I think it is coming out beautiful!
> 
> Here is a different angle where you can see the JoSonja Opal Dust that I added over the design to look like 'snow'. (All of the ornaments will have this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the white snow 'dots' in the above shot. I think it is beautiful and I am once again excited about getting them done!
> 
> I still have a little way to go, but I am well on my way and I do believe that my goal can be reached. I think it will be wonderful for all the recipients to get a new ornament each month, and it will 'Keep Christmas in their hearts all year!"
> 
> Here is my group of six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see them all being done.
> 
> So for today, I am turning into another direction completely. I have some fun experimentation to work on using paint on some fabric for my Toletown project. I think it is going to be something that will make a wonderful project.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound and that those of you who got a lot of snow are alright. Last year we were pounded with so much snow that even I was tired of it. I know we are not done yet, but we dodged the bullet this time.
> 
> I look forward to a fun and productive week ahead. It is bright and sunny here today and looks to be a beautiful day. It is time for me to get moving . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a great week too!


Thank you, John! Now if I could just 'catch up' I will be good! I always appreciate you stopping by. 

Stay warm! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Color My World*

I am going to just do a short post today. It has already been quite a busy day and I need to stay ahead of things.

Yesterday was busy and productive. Among other things, I was able to do a lot of the ground work for my next project. (The one I am creating for Toletown, that I mentioned yesterday.) This project is taking some thought and experimentation, because I am trying a technique that I haven't really seen done before. That doesn't mean it is difficult or that it hasn't been done, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of information 'out there' and I have in my head what I want things to look like. Getting from the "idea" to "reality" isn't always a straight path I found. But the journey is part of the fun.

The project isn't a difficult one. In fact it is quite easy. Once I figure out exactly how to go about the process, that is. But finding the simplest and best way to accomplish something is something that sometimes takes a bit of thought and experimentation. It also usually takes a couple of failures.

I think this applies to many things.

When I cook, I say it usually takes me a minimum of three times of making something before it comes out 'perfect'. The first time I try to follow the recipe as closely as I can. The second time, I adjust the flavors and seasonings to tune them more to my liking. The third time, I further adjust things and 'fine tune' everything and I am finally really pleased with what I made. I don't think creating a project using a specific technique is much different.

Like cooking, art is not an absolute science. I know that some will disagree, but I don't think it is completely necessary to follow things exactly to the letter to have good results. (CONSISTENT results - perhaps - but especially in art, I think that the variances between what one artist creates and what another does is part of what makes it so wonderful.)

But when working with a new process altogether one needs to use both 'instincts' as well as knowledge of products to get the best results. That usually takes a few tries. It did with me, anyway.

My vision for the project was to use RocLon fabric as a base and have it as the background, but a large part of the design. I wanted the colors to be bold, yet fluid - somewhat like watercolors. But since RocLon has a rubberized core, it would act differently that traditional fabric. So I knew I had to 'play'.

And 'play' I did!

I spent the afternoon making many (many) swatches and trying many different techniques and products, adjusting this and changing that and after several different tries with less-than-optimal results, I finally figured it out. I was truly happy with the result and the process was . . . well . . . 'easy'!

Below are two of the swatches that I felt portrayed what I had in mind:










The goal of intense, yet washy and pretty springlike colors was reached. These are only a couple of samples of what I intend to use though. I plan to do more shades and combinations as well for the actual project.

But I had other work to do on the computer and I had enough 'mess' for the day. I cleaned my area and thought I would start fresh again today with this part of the project. Only this time I had the technique under my belt and I could move with confidence that things would 'work'. I will make several more sample sheets today and then choose some of them for the actual project. The project itself will be quite quick and simple, and I think will be fun to do as well. I am going to be making a video of me doing this process to reach this point for the online class, and I think that will show how easy it is to achieve.

So all in all, it was a great day. Today will be another productive and fun day, I am sure. As I looked up before I began writing my blog, I saw the sun rising in our sky. It was breath taking!










Although it only lasted a few minutes like that, I took it as an oman. A day that begins with such beautiful colors is bound to be filled with beautiful colors as well. Doesn't that make sense?

I can't wait to get back to my project!

I wish you all a wonderfully beautiful and colorful day! Happy Tuesday to you!


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Color My World*
> 
> I am going to just do a short post today. It has already been quite a busy day and I need to stay ahead of things.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and productive. Among other things, I was able to do a lot of the ground work for my next project. (The one I am creating for Toletown, that I mentioned yesterday.) This project is taking some thought and experimentation, because I am trying a technique that I haven't really seen done before. That doesn't mean it is difficult or that it hasn't been done, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of information 'out there' and I have in my head what I want things to look like. Getting from the "idea" to "reality" isn't always a straight path I found. But the journey is part of the fun.
> 
> The project isn't a difficult one. In fact it is quite easy. Once I figure out exactly how to go about the process, that is. But finding the simplest and best way to accomplish something is something that sometimes takes a bit of thought and experimentation. It also usually takes a couple of failures.
> 
> I think this applies to many things.
> 
> When I cook, I say it usually takes me a minimum of three times of making something before it comes out 'perfect'. The first time I try to follow the recipe as closely as I can. The second time, I adjust the flavors and seasonings to tune them more to my liking. The third time, I further adjust things and 'fine tune' everything and I am finally really pleased with what I made. I don't think creating a project using a specific technique is much different.
> 
> Like cooking, art is not an absolute science. I know that some will disagree, but I don't think it is completely necessary to follow things exactly to the letter to have good results. (CONSISTENT results - perhaps - but especially in art, I think that the variances between what one artist creates and what another does is part of what makes it so wonderful.)
> 
> But when working with a new process altogether one needs to use both 'instincts' as well as knowledge of products to get the best results. That usually takes a few tries. It did with me, anyway.
> 
> My vision for the project was to use RocLon fabric as a base and have it as the background, but a large part of the design. I wanted the colors to be bold, yet fluid - somewhat like watercolors. But since RocLon has a rubberized core, it would act differently that traditional fabric. So I knew I had to 'play'.
> 
> And 'play' I did!
> 
> I spent the afternoon making many (many) swatches and trying many different techniques and products, adjusting this and changing that and after several different tries with less-than-optimal results, I finally figured it out. I was truly happy with the result and the process was . . . well . . . 'easy'!
> 
> Below are two of the swatches that I felt portrayed what I had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of intense, yet washy and pretty springlike colors was reached. These are only a couple of samples of what I intend to use though. I plan to do more shades and combinations as well for the actual project.
> 
> But I had other work to do on the computer and I had enough 'mess' for the day. I cleaned my area and thought I would start fresh again today with this part of the project. Only this time I had the technique under my belt and I could move with confidence that things would 'work'. I will make several more sample sheets today and then choose some of them for the actual project. The project itself will be quite quick and simple, and I think will be fun to do as well. I am going to be making a video of me doing this process to reach this point for the online class, and I think that will show how easy it is to achieve.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. Today will be another productive and fun day, I am sure. As I looked up before I began writing my blog, I saw the sun rising in our sky. It was breath taking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it only lasted a few minutes like that, I took it as an oman. A day that begins with such beautiful colors is bound to be filled with beautiful colors as well. Doesn't that make sense?
> 
> I can't wait to get back to my project!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully beautiful and colorful day! Happy Tuesday to you!


You are such an inspiration! My mornings also start off with an Arizona sunrise feeding the farm animals and doing all the outside chores. It is a breathtaking moment when you stop to think about the beauty the sky gives us. 
You seem to get more done in a day than I do. I do wonder if you have the same amount of hours in a day as I do living where you do. (LOL!) 
I am finally learning to look for your blog daily. Along with Steve Good you both make my day start off motivated! Your emailed patterns came over perfectly! SO FAST! ! ! Thanks for educating me! 
Cheers! ~Suzanne


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Color My World*
> 
> I am going to just do a short post today. It has already been quite a busy day and I need to stay ahead of things.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and productive. Among other things, I was able to do a lot of the ground work for my next project. (The one I am creating for Toletown, that I mentioned yesterday.) This project is taking some thought and experimentation, because I am trying a technique that I haven't really seen done before. That doesn't mean it is difficult or that it hasn't been done, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of information 'out there' and I have in my head what I want things to look like. Getting from the "idea" to "reality" isn't always a straight path I found. But the journey is part of the fun.
> 
> The project isn't a difficult one. In fact it is quite easy. Once I figure out exactly how to go about the process, that is. But finding the simplest and best way to accomplish something is something that sometimes takes a bit of thought and experimentation. It also usually takes a couple of failures.
> 
> I think this applies to many things.
> 
> When I cook, I say it usually takes me a minimum of three times of making something before it comes out 'perfect'. The first time I try to follow the recipe as closely as I can. The second time, I adjust the flavors and seasonings to tune them more to my liking. The third time, I further adjust things and 'fine tune' everything and I am finally really pleased with what I made. I don't think creating a project using a specific technique is much different.
> 
> Like cooking, art is not an absolute science. I know that some will disagree, but I don't think it is completely necessary to follow things exactly to the letter to have good results. (CONSISTENT results - perhaps - but especially in art, I think that the variances between what one artist creates and what another does is part of what makes it so wonderful.)
> 
> But when working with a new process altogether one needs to use both 'instincts' as well as knowledge of products to get the best results. That usually takes a few tries. It did with me, anyway.
> 
> My vision for the project was to use RocLon fabric as a base and have it as the background, but a large part of the design. I wanted the colors to be bold, yet fluid - somewhat like watercolors. But since RocLon has a rubberized core, it would act differently that traditional fabric. So I knew I had to 'play'.
> 
> And 'play' I did!
> 
> I spent the afternoon making many (many) swatches and trying many different techniques and products, adjusting this and changing that and after several different tries with less-than-optimal results, I finally figured it out. I was truly happy with the result and the process was . . . well . . . 'easy'!
> 
> Below are two of the swatches that I felt portrayed what I had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of intense, yet washy and pretty springlike colors was reached. These are only a couple of samples of what I intend to use though. I plan to do more shades and combinations as well for the actual project.
> 
> But I had other work to do on the computer and I had enough 'mess' for the day. I cleaned my area and thought I would start fresh again today with this part of the project. Only this time I had the technique under my belt and I could move with confidence that things would 'work'. I will make several more sample sheets today and then choose some of them for the actual project. The project itself will be quite quick and simple, and I think will be fun to do as well. I am going to be making a video of me doing this process to reach this point for the online class, and I think that will show how easy it is to achieve.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. Today will be another productive and fun day, I am sure. As I looked up before I began writing my blog, I saw the sun rising in our sky. It was breath taking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it only lasted a few minutes like that, I took it as an oman. A day that begins with such beautiful colors is bound to be filled with beautiful colors as well. Doesn't that make sense?
> 
> I can't wait to get back to my project!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully beautiful and colorful day! Happy Tuesday to you!


Beautiful sunrise! That would be wonderful to paint! I'll be interested to see the painting project come together. I love the RocLon fabric.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Color My World*
> 
> I am going to just do a short post today. It has already been quite a busy day and I need to stay ahead of things.
> 
> Yesterday was busy and productive. Among other things, I was able to do a lot of the ground work for my next project. (The one I am creating for Toletown, that I mentioned yesterday.) This project is taking some thought and experimentation, because I am trying a technique that I haven't really seen done before. That doesn't mean it is difficult or that it hasn't been done, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of information 'out there' and I have in my head what I want things to look like. Getting from the "idea" to "reality" isn't always a straight path I found. But the journey is part of the fun.
> 
> The project isn't a difficult one. In fact it is quite easy. Once I figure out exactly how to go about the process, that is. But finding the simplest and best way to accomplish something is something that sometimes takes a bit of thought and experimentation. It also usually takes a couple of failures.
> 
> I think this applies to many things.
> 
> When I cook, I say it usually takes me a minimum of three times of making something before it comes out 'perfect'. The first time I try to follow the recipe as closely as I can. The second time, I adjust the flavors and seasonings to tune them more to my liking. The third time, I further adjust things and 'fine tune' everything and I am finally really pleased with what I made. I don't think creating a project using a specific technique is much different.
> 
> Like cooking, art is not an absolute science. I know that some will disagree, but I don't think it is completely necessary to follow things exactly to the letter to have good results. (CONSISTENT results - perhaps - but especially in art, I think that the variances between what one artist creates and what another does is part of what makes it so wonderful.)
> 
> But when working with a new process altogether one needs to use both 'instincts' as well as knowledge of products to get the best results. That usually takes a few tries. It did with me, anyway.
> 
> My vision for the project was to use RocLon fabric as a base and have it as the background, but a large part of the design. I wanted the colors to be bold, yet fluid - somewhat like watercolors. But since RocLon has a rubberized core, it would act differently that traditional fabric. So I knew I had to 'play'.
> 
> And 'play' I did!
> 
> I spent the afternoon making many (many) swatches and trying many different techniques and products, adjusting this and changing that and after several different tries with less-than-optimal results, I finally figured it out. I was truly happy with the result and the process was . . . well . . . 'easy'!
> 
> Below are two of the swatches that I felt portrayed what I had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of intense, yet washy and pretty springlike colors was reached. These are only a couple of samples of what I intend to use though. I plan to do more shades and combinations as well for the actual project.
> 
> But I had other work to do on the computer and I had enough 'mess' for the day. I cleaned my area and thought I would start fresh again today with this part of the project. Only this time I had the technique under my belt and I could move with confidence that things would 'work'. I will make several more sample sheets today and then choose some of them for the actual project. The project itself will be quite quick and simple, and I think will be fun to do as well. I am going to be making a video of me doing this process to reach this point for the online class, and I think that will show how easy it is to achieve.
> 
> So all in all, it was a great day. Today will be another productive and fun day, I am sure. As I looked up before I began writing my blog, I saw the sun rising in our sky. It was breath taking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it only lasted a few minutes like that, I took it as an oman. A day that begins with such beautiful colors is bound to be filled with beautiful colors as well. Doesn't that make sense?
> 
> I can't wait to get back to my project!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully beautiful and colorful day! Happy Tuesday to you!


Thank you both for your kind comments. I am sorry that I am late in responding, but I have been so inundated lately that it has been hard to keep up (See Suzanne - my clock is the same!  )

I always appreciate your following and I try hard to make the most of every day. Some days things work out better than others. But progress is good too, right?

I hope you have a wonderful day today. I am skipping blogging to catch up with cutting. I got another several dozen ornaments ordered last night and need to get on them. (Good problem to have!)

((HUGS)) to you both! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Encouragement*

It has been another couple of very busy days. I am very fortunate that things are going so well and things keep me so busy. Not everything about what I do though is 'blog-worthy' or what I feel would be of interest. After all - how many times do you want to see photos of blank ornaments that I cut? I am sure it loses its impact after a bit.

But my month of January has been pretty much spent at the scroll saw. (or packaging boxes, or answering emails!) While I have been able to slip some new designs in there, filling orders has taken most of my time. I am not complaining though, as I am so thrilled that things seem to be taking off in such a wonderful and positive direction. It is what I worked for these past several years. I thank every single one of you for your support - whether you have become a customer, or are just reading. Without you, I wouldn't be doing what I love. (I will never get tired of saying that!)

So this morning as I was going through my Facebook news feed, I came across a post by an artist friend of mine named Kim. Kim has been designing and teaching decorative painting as long as I can remember. I owned several of her patterns and books many years before I met her here on the internet. I even met her in person once, many years ago in Indianapolis, and we had dinner together with the people from the magazines that I used to work for. We sat right next to each other and I remember her talking about her daughter's upcoming wedding. Who would think that so many years later we would become such good friends. It is funny how paths cross that way. We never know when a chance meeting will turn into a real friendship many years later, in such different venues. But life is crazy like that. That is what makes it so exciting and so hopeful.

In any case, Kim's post today talked about her 'word of the year.' Kim always has wonderful and inspiring posts. They are down to Earth and helpful and I admire not only her talent, but I like her very much as a person as well. I have no doubt if we lived closer we would be wonderful friends, sharing our creativity and love of art.

It made me think though . . .

If I were to pick a 'word of the year', what would it be? I had thought about that around New Year, when people are thinking of things like resolutions and setting new goals and things of that nature. But I never really settled on one particular word that I felt was fitting for me to focus on.

For some reason, today it hit me. As I read Kim's post and thought about things in the fog of my morning coffee, I decided on a 'theme' for myself for the year. Perhaps some of you think it is silly to do things like this, but to me, it feels good to define some of our goals and remind ourselves of them every now and then. If picking a 'word' to focus on helps us with that, then so be it. Whatever help us grow and thrive is good for me.

So the word I picked was "encouragement".

I thought about all the wonderful and encouraging friends and family members that I have in my life, and I realize that the impact that they have on me is huge. In both the art groups and the woodworking groups, people show their creations every day so that they can be encouraged (and sometimes helped) by others who have the same interests and love of creating. I find that those who surround themselves with positive and encouraging people are the ones that seem to thrive the best, and are the happiest. I, myself have benefitted so greatly from the kind words, encouragement and also critiques from my friends that a goal of mine is to be that kind of person to others. I want to support them and encourage them to do things that they perhaps feel they may not be able to do. I would like to help them overshadow the self-doubts they have with excitement and teach them that sometimes taking chances reaps great rewards. As a teacher, there is nothing that is more rewarding than seeing those you are teaching accomplish. I think that it the best reward there can be.

So even though nothing has really changed in my life, it seems that some things have. It is amazing what a difference a positive and focused mindset can make, and on those days when things may not go so well, I can always turn my focus to encouraging others. The good things that doing that will bring are bound to make even the difficult days better. Positive thinking can always move mountains. (Really!)

With that in mind, I am going to be spending my day working on my project for Toletown again. I spent Monday experimenting and coming up with a clear, concise method to achieve the colors and look that I wanted for the backgrounds of my project. I now feel confident that I will be able to share it with others when teaching the design, and I will be making a video of how I did it to go along with the pattern. I think the results is really cool:

And for all of those who wonder where I find my inspiration, just take a look around you. It truly is EVERYWHERE:



















This is (once again) the photo of Monday mornings' sunrise.

Coincidence?

I think not.

Have a beautiful and inspirational Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> It has been another couple of very busy days. I am very fortunate that things are going so well and things keep me so busy. Not everything about what I do though is 'blog-worthy' or what I feel would be of interest. After all - how many times do you want to see photos of blank ornaments that I cut? I am sure it loses its impact after a bit.
> 
> But my month of January has been pretty much spent at the scroll saw. (or packaging boxes, or answering emails!) While I have been able to slip some new designs in there, filling orders has taken most of my time. I am not complaining though, as I am so thrilled that things seem to be taking off in such a wonderful and positive direction. It is what I worked for these past several years. I thank every single one of you for your support - whether you have become a customer, or are just reading. Without you, I wouldn't be doing what I love. (I will never get tired of saying that!)
> 
> So this morning as I was going through my Facebook news feed, I came across a post by an artist friend of mine named Kim. Kim has been designing and teaching decorative painting as long as I can remember. I owned several of her patterns and books many years before I met her here on the internet. I even met her in person once, many years ago in Indianapolis, and we had dinner together with the people from the magazines that I used to work for. We sat right next to each other and I remember her talking about her daughter's upcoming wedding. Who would think that so many years later we would become such good friends. It is funny how paths cross that way. We never know when a chance meeting will turn into a real friendship many years later, in such different venues. But life is crazy like that. That is what makes it so exciting and so hopeful.
> 
> In any case, Kim's post today talked about her 'word of the year.' Kim always has wonderful and inspiring posts. They are down to Earth and helpful and I admire not only her talent, but I like her very much as a person as well. I have no doubt if we lived closer we would be wonderful friends, sharing our creativity and love of art.
> 
> It made me think though . . .
> 
> If I were to pick a 'word of the year', what would it be? I had thought about that around New Year, when people are thinking of things like resolutions and setting new goals and things of that nature. But I never really settled on one particular word that I felt was fitting for me to focus on.
> 
> For some reason, today it hit me. As I read Kim's post and thought about things in the fog of my morning coffee, I decided on a 'theme' for myself for the year. Perhaps some of you think it is silly to do things like this, but to me, it feels good to define some of our goals and remind ourselves of them every now and then. If picking a 'word' to focus on helps us with that, then so be it. Whatever help us grow and thrive is good for me.
> 
> So the word I picked was "encouragement".
> 
> I thought about all the wonderful and encouraging friends and family members that I have in my life, and I realize that the impact that they have on me is huge. In both the art groups and the woodworking groups, people show their creations every day so that they can be encouraged (and sometimes helped) by others who have the same interests and love of creating. I find that those who surround themselves with positive and encouraging people are the ones that seem to thrive the best, and are the happiest. I, myself have benefitted so greatly from the kind words, encouragement and also critiques from my friends that a goal of mine is to be that kind of person to others. I want to support them and encourage them to do things that they perhaps feel they may not be able to do. I would like to help them overshadow the self-doubts they have with excitement and teach them that sometimes taking chances reaps great rewards. As a teacher, there is nothing that is more rewarding than seeing those you are teaching accomplish. I think that it the best reward there can be.
> 
> So even though nothing has really changed in my life, it seems that some things have. It is amazing what a difference a positive and focused mindset can make, and on those days when things may not go so well, I can always turn my focus to encouraging others. The good things that doing that will bring are bound to make even the difficult days better. Positive thinking can always move mountains. (Really!)
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to be spending my day working on my project for Toletown again. I spent Monday experimenting and coming up with a clear, concise method to achieve the colors and look that I wanted for the backgrounds of my project. I now feel confident that I will be able to share it with others when teaching the design, and I will be making a video of how I did it to go along with the pattern. I think the results is really cool:
> 
> And for all of those who wonder where I find my inspiration, just take a look around you. It truly is EVERYWHERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (once again) the photo of Monday mornings' sunrise.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Have a beautiful and inspirational Wednesday!


You are right Sheila, inspiration is everywhere! You have captured the colours of that dawn shot really well in your swatches. Looking forward to seeing what you have in mind for the project.


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> It has been another couple of very busy days. I am very fortunate that things are going so well and things keep me so busy. Not everything about what I do though is 'blog-worthy' or what I feel would be of interest. After all - how many times do you want to see photos of blank ornaments that I cut? I am sure it loses its impact after a bit.
> 
> But my month of January has been pretty much spent at the scroll saw. (or packaging boxes, or answering emails!) While I have been able to slip some new designs in there, filling orders has taken most of my time. I am not complaining though, as I am so thrilled that things seem to be taking off in such a wonderful and positive direction. It is what I worked for these past several years. I thank every single one of you for your support - whether you have become a customer, or are just reading. Without you, I wouldn't be doing what I love. (I will never get tired of saying that!)
> 
> So this morning as I was going through my Facebook news feed, I came across a post by an artist friend of mine named Kim. Kim has been designing and teaching decorative painting as long as I can remember. I owned several of her patterns and books many years before I met her here on the internet. I even met her in person once, many years ago in Indianapolis, and we had dinner together with the people from the magazines that I used to work for. We sat right next to each other and I remember her talking about her daughter's upcoming wedding. Who would think that so many years later we would become such good friends. It is funny how paths cross that way. We never know when a chance meeting will turn into a real friendship many years later, in such different venues. But life is crazy like that. That is what makes it so exciting and so hopeful.
> 
> In any case, Kim's post today talked about her 'word of the year.' Kim always has wonderful and inspiring posts. They are down to Earth and helpful and I admire not only her talent, but I like her very much as a person as well. I have no doubt if we lived closer we would be wonderful friends, sharing our creativity and love of art.
> 
> It made me think though . . .
> 
> If I were to pick a 'word of the year', what would it be? I had thought about that around New Year, when people are thinking of things like resolutions and setting new goals and things of that nature. But I never really settled on one particular word that I felt was fitting for me to focus on.
> 
> For some reason, today it hit me. As I read Kim's post and thought about things in the fog of my morning coffee, I decided on a 'theme' for myself for the year. Perhaps some of you think it is silly to do things like this, but to me, it feels good to define some of our goals and remind ourselves of them every now and then. If picking a 'word' to focus on helps us with that, then so be it. Whatever help us grow and thrive is good for me.
> 
> So the word I picked was "encouragement".
> 
> I thought about all the wonderful and encouraging friends and family members that I have in my life, and I realize that the impact that they have on me is huge. In both the art groups and the woodworking groups, people show their creations every day so that they can be encouraged (and sometimes helped) by others who have the same interests and love of creating. I find that those who surround themselves with positive and encouraging people are the ones that seem to thrive the best, and are the happiest. I, myself have benefitted so greatly from the kind words, encouragement and also critiques from my friends that a goal of mine is to be that kind of person to others. I want to support them and encourage them to do things that they perhaps feel they may not be able to do. I would like to help them overshadow the self-doubts they have with excitement and teach them that sometimes taking chances reaps great rewards. As a teacher, there is nothing that is more rewarding than seeing those you are teaching accomplish. I think that it the best reward there can be.
> 
> So even though nothing has really changed in my life, it seems that some things have. It is amazing what a difference a positive and focused mindset can make, and on those days when things may not go so well, I can always turn my focus to encouraging others. The good things that doing that will bring are bound to make even the difficult days better. Positive thinking can always move mountains. (Really!)
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to be spending my day working on my project for Toletown again. I spent Monday experimenting and coming up with a clear, concise method to achieve the colors and look that I wanted for the backgrounds of my project. I now feel confident that I will be able to share it with others when teaching the design, and I will be making a video of how I did it to go along with the pattern. I think the results is really cool:
> 
> And for all of those who wonder where I find my inspiration, just take a look around you. It truly is EVERYWHERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (once again) the photo of Monday mornings' sunrise.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Have a beautiful and inspirational Wednesday!


Hi Sheila,
I am back in my first morning habit of reading your post. I like the sky down there where dawn is red and not yellow. Down in the tropics, yellow at most and very early period of sunrise and quick to change. I wake up at 4 a.m. and prepare for office. I am hitting the road at 5:00 a.m. spending 2 hours including traffic along the way… What a way of life.

I have noticed that you are on facebook. It has been my way of expressing my feelings specially photos. The category of friends are my biggest task… relatives who are close family friends, the classmates in high school that after 40 years they are not all around the world, the office mates, my comrades at sea, my wife's friend. and other chains of people… but to my surprise I am the only woodworker and not one invitation from LJ. I rather go with lumberjock as adding you or others will make another category.. Now I am trying to use check as follower for those that interest me most… considering others that are no sense to follow.

What a long comment I have today. Allow me as I am practicing my typing ability on keyboard…
Have a nice day. God bless


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> It has been another couple of very busy days. I am very fortunate that things are going so well and things keep me so busy. Not everything about what I do though is 'blog-worthy' or what I feel would be of interest. After all - how many times do you want to see photos of blank ornaments that I cut? I am sure it loses its impact after a bit.
> 
> But my month of January has been pretty much spent at the scroll saw. (or packaging boxes, or answering emails!) While I have been able to slip some new designs in there, filling orders has taken most of my time. I am not complaining though, as I am so thrilled that things seem to be taking off in such a wonderful and positive direction. It is what I worked for these past several years. I thank every single one of you for your support - whether you have become a customer, or are just reading. Without you, I wouldn't be doing what I love. (I will never get tired of saying that!)
> 
> So this morning as I was going through my Facebook news feed, I came across a post by an artist friend of mine named Kim. Kim has been designing and teaching decorative painting as long as I can remember. I owned several of her patterns and books many years before I met her here on the internet. I even met her in person once, many years ago in Indianapolis, and we had dinner together with the people from the magazines that I used to work for. We sat right next to each other and I remember her talking about her daughter's upcoming wedding. Who would think that so many years later we would become such good friends. It is funny how paths cross that way. We never know when a chance meeting will turn into a real friendship many years later, in such different venues. But life is crazy like that. That is what makes it so exciting and so hopeful.
> 
> In any case, Kim's post today talked about her 'word of the year.' Kim always has wonderful and inspiring posts. They are down to Earth and helpful and I admire not only her talent, but I like her very much as a person as well. I have no doubt if we lived closer we would be wonderful friends, sharing our creativity and love of art.
> 
> It made me think though . . .
> 
> If I were to pick a 'word of the year', what would it be? I had thought about that around New Year, when people are thinking of things like resolutions and setting new goals and things of that nature. But I never really settled on one particular word that I felt was fitting for me to focus on.
> 
> For some reason, today it hit me. As I read Kim's post and thought about things in the fog of my morning coffee, I decided on a 'theme' for myself for the year. Perhaps some of you think it is silly to do things like this, but to me, it feels good to define some of our goals and remind ourselves of them every now and then. If picking a 'word' to focus on helps us with that, then so be it. Whatever help us grow and thrive is good for me.
> 
> So the word I picked was "encouragement".
> 
> I thought about all the wonderful and encouraging friends and family members that I have in my life, and I realize that the impact that they have on me is huge. In both the art groups and the woodworking groups, people show their creations every day so that they can be encouraged (and sometimes helped) by others who have the same interests and love of creating. I find that those who surround themselves with positive and encouraging people are the ones that seem to thrive the best, and are the happiest. I, myself have benefitted so greatly from the kind words, encouragement and also critiques from my friends that a goal of mine is to be that kind of person to others. I want to support them and encourage them to do things that they perhaps feel they may not be able to do. I would like to help them overshadow the self-doubts they have with excitement and teach them that sometimes taking chances reaps great rewards. As a teacher, there is nothing that is more rewarding than seeing those you are teaching accomplish. I think that it the best reward there can be.
> 
> So even though nothing has really changed in my life, it seems that some things have. It is amazing what a difference a positive and focused mindset can make, and on those days when things may not go so well, I can always turn my focus to encouraging others. The good things that doing that will bring are bound to make even the difficult days better. Positive thinking can always move mountains. (Really!)
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to be spending my day working on my project for Toletown again. I spent Monday experimenting and coming up with a clear, concise method to achieve the colors and look that I wanted for the backgrounds of my project. I now feel confident that I will be able to share it with others when teaching the design, and I will be making a video of how I did it to go along with the pattern. I think the results is really cool:
> 
> And for all of those who wonder where I find my inspiration, just take a look around you. It truly is EVERYWHERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (once again) the photo of Monday mornings' sunrise.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Have a beautiful and inspirational Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna. I am excited about seeing how this all comes together. I love the colors so much and they are so bright and bold after the grey winter days we are experiencing. I think I am in the mood for COLOR!

Bert - I am so happy to see you back! It has been a long time and I am sure you have been through a lot. I would LOVE to connect with you on Facebook, as I dive in there from time to time throughout the day for some comic relief, to share my creations and see those of my creative friends. It is certainly my social area (coming from one who is very much to herself here in rural Nova Scotia!)  My name there is Sheila Bergner-Landry and you can look me up and 'friend' me. I looked for you yesterday and couldn't find you.

Have a great day!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Encouragement*
> 
> It has been another couple of very busy days. I am very fortunate that things are going so well and things keep me so busy. Not everything about what I do though is 'blog-worthy' or what I feel would be of interest. After all - how many times do you want to see photos of blank ornaments that I cut? I am sure it loses its impact after a bit.
> 
> But my month of January has been pretty much spent at the scroll saw. (or packaging boxes, or answering emails!) While I have been able to slip some new designs in there, filling orders has taken most of my time. I am not complaining though, as I am so thrilled that things seem to be taking off in such a wonderful and positive direction. It is what I worked for these past several years. I thank every single one of you for your support - whether you have become a customer, or are just reading. Without you, I wouldn't be doing what I love. (I will never get tired of saying that!)
> 
> So this morning as I was going through my Facebook news feed, I came across a post by an artist friend of mine named Kim. Kim has been designing and teaching decorative painting as long as I can remember. I owned several of her patterns and books many years before I met her here on the internet. I even met her in person once, many years ago in Indianapolis, and we had dinner together with the people from the magazines that I used to work for. We sat right next to each other and I remember her talking about her daughter's upcoming wedding. Who would think that so many years later we would become such good friends. It is funny how paths cross that way. We never know when a chance meeting will turn into a real friendship many years later, in such different venues. But life is crazy like that. That is what makes it so exciting and so hopeful.
> 
> In any case, Kim's post today talked about her 'word of the year.' Kim always has wonderful and inspiring posts. They are down to Earth and helpful and I admire not only her talent, but I like her very much as a person as well. I have no doubt if we lived closer we would be wonderful friends, sharing our creativity and love of art.
> 
> It made me think though . . .
> 
> If I were to pick a 'word of the year', what would it be? I had thought about that around New Year, when people are thinking of things like resolutions and setting new goals and things of that nature. But I never really settled on one particular word that I felt was fitting for me to focus on.
> 
> For some reason, today it hit me. As I read Kim's post and thought about things in the fog of my morning coffee, I decided on a 'theme' for myself for the year. Perhaps some of you think it is silly to do things like this, but to me, it feels good to define some of our goals and remind ourselves of them every now and then. If picking a 'word' to focus on helps us with that, then so be it. Whatever help us grow and thrive is good for me.
> 
> So the word I picked was "encouragement".
> 
> I thought about all the wonderful and encouraging friends and family members that I have in my life, and I realize that the impact that they have on me is huge. In both the art groups and the woodworking groups, people show their creations every day so that they can be encouraged (and sometimes helped) by others who have the same interests and love of creating. I find that those who surround themselves with positive and encouraging people are the ones that seem to thrive the best, and are the happiest. I, myself have benefitted so greatly from the kind words, encouragement and also critiques from my friends that a goal of mine is to be that kind of person to others. I want to support them and encourage them to do things that they perhaps feel they may not be able to do. I would like to help them overshadow the self-doubts they have with excitement and teach them that sometimes taking chances reaps great rewards. As a teacher, there is nothing that is more rewarding than seeing those you are teaching accomplish. I think that it the best reward there can be.
> 
> So even though nothing has really changed in my life, it seems that some things have. It is amazing what a difference a positive and focused mindset can make, and on those days when things may not go so well, I can always turn my focus to encouraging others. The good things that doing that will bring are bound to make even the difficult days better. Positive thinking can always move mountains. (Really!)
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to be spending my day working on my project for Toletown again. I spent Monday experimenting and coming up with a clear, concise method to achieve the colors and look that I wanted for the backgrounds of my project. I now feel confident that I will be able to share it with others when teaching the design, and I will be making a video of how I did it to go along with the pattern. I think the results is really cool:
> 
> And for all of those who wonder where I find my inspiration, just take a look around you. It truly is EVERYWHERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (once again) the photo of Monday mornings' sunrise.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Have a beautiful and inspirational Wednesday!


Thanks and hope you can have a look on my lapses from LJ. That will explain my long absence. 
God Bless,


----------



## scrollgirl

*Deadlines*

It seems that I am always working on some sort of 'deadline'. I know that people think of those who are self-employed as being free to do whatever they choose whenever they wish to do it. While we may find that our schedules are a bit flexible at times, I honestly believe that if we follow the 'take-the-day-to-go-to-the-beach' mentality that so many perceive us to have too often, it is with near certainty that our business will fail.

The entrepreneurs that I have known (those that have achieved any level of success, that is) work harder than anyone else that I have encountered. They know that businesses don't grow themselves and that it is only through hard work and not luck or good fortune that they are able to survive and thrive. The difference between them and someone who works a 40+ hour week for someone else is that the self-empolyed person usually has a love and passion for what they are doing, so the number of hours per week that they spend on 'work' is inconsequential to them. In fact, most of them probably wouldn't even begin to name how many hours they work on their business. I suspect it is pretty close to the number of hours that they are awake.

These past few weeks have been amazing for me. It seems that our little business has turned yet another corner and we are beginning a new chapter in our story. It isn't that we are changing anything, but we are seeing the demographics of our business change right before our very eyes, and we are doing our best to change with it and keep up. Of course, there are some small hiccups along the way (growth pains, if you will!) but that is expected and so far we have been doing pretty well with adjusting to things. I hope it continues.

While I have been a bit tired, it is a good type of tired. It is the kind of feeling you have after a great workout in the gym. At the close of each day I look at what I accomplished and even though my list of goals for the day may not be complete, it is hard to look down on myself because the list of things that were accomplished is much longer. Yet still I try to do better. 

I am going to keep this post short today because I have some deadlines looming. It seems that as our little business continues to grow, I truly have to re-assess the things to spend time on. I am afraid that for now I may not have the luxury of sitting here and writing at my leisure each morning (as many of my longer and contemplative blogs can take quite a bit of time for me to complete.) That doesn't mean that I will not be here and not be keeping you up to date with all the new and exciting things that are waiting to be created, but I do have to check myself and keep things shorter, as there are only 24 hours in the day and I wish I didn't have to spend any of them sleeping! I just have to spend the time concentrating on the deadlines and commitments before me. I know you will all understand.










It is part of the painting design I am creating for Toletown that I showed earlier this week. It will go with those beautiful, intense colored swatches that I created. I hope to finish it up in the next day or so, and I will also be adding in a video with the techniques for creating those pretty background pieces that I showed. It will be fun and certainly fill up my weekend. (Among other things!)

I hope you are all a little patient with me with answering emails and stuff. I am really trying my best to keep up with everything, and move forward with creating as well. All in all it will be a busy and beautiful weekend for me. I hope you have a great one as well.

Happy Friday to you all! I hope you spend your weekend making beautiful things and fulfilling your own creativity!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> It seems that I am always working on some sort of 'deadline'. I know that people think of those who are self-employed as being free to do whatever they choose whenever they wish to do it. While we may find that our schedules are a bit flexible at times, I honestly believe that if we follow the 'take-the-day-to-go-to-the-beach' mentality that so many perceive us to have too often, it is with near certainty that our business will fail.
> 
> The entrepreneurs that I have known (those that have achieved any level of success, that is) work harder than anyone else that I have encountered. They know that businesses don't grow themselves and that it is only through hard work and not luck or good fortune that they are able to survive and thrive. The difference between them and someone who works a 40+ hour week for someone else is that the self-empolyed person usually has a love and passion for what they are doing, so the number of hours per week that they spend on 'work' is inconsequential to them. In fact, most of them probably wouldn't even begin to name how many hours they work on their business. I suspect it is pretty close to the number of hours that they are awake.
> 
> These past few weeks have been amazing for me. It seems that our little business has turned yet another corner and we are beginning a new chapter in our story. It isn't that we are changing anything, but we are seeing the demographics of our business change right before our very eyes, and we are doing our best to change with it and keep up. Of course, there are some small hiccups along the way (growth pains, if you will!) but that is expected and so far we have been doing pretty well with adjusting to things. I hope it continues.
> 
> While I have been a bit tired, it is a good type of tired. It is the kind of feeling you have after a great workout in the gym. At the close of each day I look at what I accomplished and even though my list of goals for the day may not be complete, it is hard to look down on myself because the list of things that were accomplished is much longer. Yet still I try to do better.
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today because I have some deadlines looming. It seems that as our little business continues to grow, I truly have to re-assess the things to spend time on. I am afraid that for now I may not have the luxury of sitting here and writing at my leisure each morning (as many of my longer and contemplative blogs can take quite a bit of time for me to complete.) That doesn't mean that I will not be here and not be keeping you up to date with all the new and exciting things that are waiting to be created, but I do have to check myself and keep things shorter, as there are only 24 hours in the day and I wish I didn't have to spend any of them sleeping! I just have to spend the time concentrating on the deadlines and commitments before me. I know you will all understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the painting design I am creating for Toletown that I showed earlier this week. It will go with those beautiful, intense colored swatches that I created. I hope to finish it up in the next day or so, and I will also be adding in a video with the techniques for creating those pretty background pieces that I showed. It will be fun and certainly fill up my weekend. (Among other things!)
> 
> I hope you are all a little patient with me with answering emails and stuff. I am really trying my best to keep up with everything, and move forward with creating as well. All in all it will be a busy and beautiful weekend for me. I hope you have a great one as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you spend your weekend making beautiful things and fulfilling your own creativity!


Very true. A lot of small businesses fail because people don't expect the long hours. Just remember that you do deserve some "me" time to keep your perspective fresh.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> It seems that I am always working on some sort of 'deadline'. I know that people think of those who are self-employed as being free to do whatever they choose whenever they wish to do it. While we may find that our schedules are a bit flexible at times, I honestly believe that if we follow the 'take-the-day-to-go-to-the-beach' mentality that so many perceive us to have too often, it is with near certainty that our business will fail.
> 
> The entrepreneurs that I have known (those that have achieved any level of success, that is) work harder than anyone else that I have encountered. They know that businesses don't grow themselves and that it is only through hard work and not luck or good fortune that they are able to survive and thrive. The difference between them and someone who works a 40+ hour week for someone else is that the self-empolyed person usually has a love and passion for what they are doing, so the number of hours per week that they spend on 'work' is inconsequential to them. In fact, most of them probably wouldn't even begin to name how many hours they work on their business. I suspect it is pretty close to the number of hours that they are awake.
> 
> These past few weeks have been amazing for me. It seems that our little business has turned yet another corner and we are beginning a new chapter in our story. It isn't that we are changing anything, but we are seeing the demographics of our business change right before our very eyes, and we are doing our best to change with it and keep up. Of course, there are some small hiccups along the way (growth pains, if you will!) but that is expected and so far we have been doing pretty well with adjusting to things. I hope it continues.
> 
> While I have been a bit tired, it is a good type of tired. It is the kind of feeling you have after a great workout in the gym. At the close of each day I look at what I accomplished and even though my list of goals for the day may not be complete, it is hard to look down on myself because the list of things that were accomplished is much longer. Yet still I try to do better.
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today because I have some deadlines looming. It seems that as our little business continues to grow, I truly have to re-assess the things to spend time on. I am afraid that for now I may not have the luxury of sitting here and writing at my leisure each morning (as many of my longer and contemplative blogs can take quite a bit of time for me to complete.) That doesn't mean that I will not be here and not be keeping you up to date with all the new and exciting things that are waiting to be created, but I do have to check myself and keep things shorter, as there are only 24 hours in the day and I wish I didn't have to spend any of them sleeping! I just have to spend the time concentrating on the deadlines and commitments before me. I know you will all understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the painting design I am creating for Toletown that I showed earlier this week. It will go with those beautiful, intense colored swatches that I created. I hope to finish it up in the next day or so, and I will also be adding in a video with the techniques for creating those pretty background pieces that I showed. It will be fun and certainly fill up my weekend. (Among other things!)
> 
> I hope you are all a little patient with me with answering emails and stuff. I am really trying my best to keep up with everything, and move forward with creating as well. All in all it will be a busy and beautiful weekend for me. I hope you have a great one as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you spend your weekend making beautiful things and fulfilling your own creativity!


I do, Kepy. When I feel 'frazzled' I know it is time to take a step back and watch Rome burn, if only for a little while! 

I DO love what I do and MOST times it is a joy to be working hard on what I love. It makes a huge difference.

I am very fortunate, I believe.

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> It seems that I am always working on some sort of 'deadline'. I know that people think of those who are self-employed as being free to do whatever they choose whenever they wish to do it. While we may find that our schedules are a bit flexible at times, I honestly believe that if we follow the 'take-the-day-to-go-to-the-beach' mentality that so many perceive us to have too often, it is with near certainty that our business will fail.
> 
> The entrepreneurs that I have known (those that have achieved any level of success, that is) work harder than anyone else that I have encountered. They know that businesses don't grow themselves and that it is only through hard work and not luck or good fortune that they are able to survive and thrive. The difference between them and someone who works a 40+ hour week for someone else is that the self-empolyed person usually has a love and passion for what they are doing, so the number of hours per week that they spend on 'work' is inconsequential to them. In fact, most of them probably wouldn't even begin to name how many hours they work on their business. I suspect it is pretty close to the number of hours that they are awake.
> 
> These past few weeks have been amazing for me. It seems that our little business has turned yet another corner and we are beginning a new chapter in our story. It isn't that we are changing anything, but we are seeing the demographics of our business change right before our very eyes, and we are doing our best to change with it and keep up. Of course, there are some small hiccups along the way (growth pains, if you will!) but that is expected and so far we have been doing pretty well with adjusting to things. I hope it continues.
> 
> While I have been a bit tired, it is a good type of tired. It is the kind of feeling you have after a great workout in the gym. At the close of each day I look at what I accomplished and even though my list of goals for the day may not be complete, it is hard to look down on myself because the list of things that were accomplished is much longer. Yet still I try to do better.
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today because I have some deadlines looming. It seems that as our little business continues to grow, I truly have to re-assess the things to spend time on. I am afraid that for now I may not have the luxury of sitting here and writing at my leisure each morning (as many of my longer and contemplative blogs can take quite a bit of time for me to complete.) That doesn't mean that I will not be here and not be keeping you up to date with all the new and exciting things that are waiting to be created, but I do have to check myself and keep things shorter, as there are only 24 hours in the day and I wish I didn't have to spend any of them sleeping! I just have to spend the time concentrating on the deadlines and commitments before me. I know you will all understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the painting design I am creating for Toletown that I showed earlier this week. It will go with those beautiful, intense colored swatches that I created. I hope to finish it up in the next day or so, and I will also be adding in a video with the techniques for creating those pretty background pieces that I showed. It will be fun and certainly fill up my weekend. (Among other things!)
> 
> I hope you are all a little patient with me with answering emails and stuff. I am really trying my best to keep up with everything, and move forward with creating as well. All in all it will be a busy and beautiful weekend for me. I hope you have a great one as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you spend your weekend making beautiful things and fulfilling your own creativity!


Spring flowers with the background colours of those swatches - really looking forward to seeing the whole project. While I was helping my great niece with a painting project today, I did some painting myself. I haven't painted for a few months so I was enjoying picking up the paintbrush again. I'm trying to balance sewing projects with wood carving, with scroll sawing and with painting - more hours in the day please!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> It seems that I am always working on some sort of 'deadline'. I know that people think of those who are self-employed as being free to do whatever they choose whenever they wish to do it. While we may find that our schedules are a bit flexible at times, I honestly believe that if we follow the 'take-the-day-to-go-to-the-beach' mentality that so many perceive us to have too often, it is with near certainty that our business will fail.
> 
> The entrepreneurs that I have known (those that have achieved any level of success, that is) work harder than anyone else that I have encountered. They know that businesses don't grow themselves and that it is only through hard work and not luck or good fortune that they are able to survive and thrive. The difference between them and someone who works a 40+ hour week for someone else is that the self-empolyed person usually has a love and passion for what they are doing, so the number of hours per week that they spend on 'work' is inconsequential to them. In fact, most of them probably wouldn't even begin to name how many hours they work on their business. I suspect it is pretty close to the number of hours that they are awake.
> 
> These past few weeks have been amazing for me. It seems that our little business has turned yet another corner and we are beginning a new chapter in our story. It isn't that we are changing anything, but we are seeing the demographics of our business change right before our very eyes, and we are doing our best to change with it and keep up. Of course, there are some small hiccups along the way (growth pains, if you will!) but that is expected and so far we have been doing pretty well with adjusting to things. I hope it continues.
> 
> While I have been a bit tired, it is a good type of tired. It is the kind of feeling you have after a great workout in the gym. At the close of each day I look at what I accomplished and even though my list of goals for the day may not be complete, it is hard to look down on myself because the list of things that were accomplished is much longer. Yet still I try to do better.
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today because I have some deadlines looming. It seems that as our little business continues to grow, I truly have to re-assess the things to spend time on. I am afraid that for now I may not have the luxury of sitting here and writing at my leisure each morning (as many of my longer and contemplative blogs can take quite a bit of time for me to complete.) That doesn't mean that I will not be here and not be keeping you up to date with all the new and exciting things that are waiting to be created, but I do have to check myself and keep things shorter, as there are only 24 hours in the day and I wish I didn't have to spend any of them sleeping! I just have to spend the time concentrating on the deadlines and commitments before me. I know you will all understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the painting design I am creating for Toletown that I showed earlier this week. It will go with those beautiful, intense colored swatches that I created. I hope to finish it up in the next day or so, and I will also be adding in a video with the techniques for creating those pretty background pieces that I showed. It will be fun and certainly fill up my weekend. (Among other things!)
> 
> I hope you are all a little patient with me with answering emails and stuff. I am really trying my best to keep up with everything, and move forward with creating as well. All in all it will be a busy and beautiful weekend for me. I hope you have a great one as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you spend your weekend making beautiful things and fulfilling your own creativity!


Why worry much of the deadline… I could see the clock of a season… Heart for Feb DONE ... Tulips for Spring. As long as we are proactive and not reactive, we can stay focus on the deadline or even earlier. In my case, the delay when you keep changing the original plans.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> It seems that I am always working on some sort of 'deadline'. I know that people think of those who are self-employed as being free to do whatever they choose whenever they wish to do it. While we may find that our schedules are a bit flexible at times, I honestly believe that if we follow the 'take-the-day-to-go-to-the-beach' mentality that so many perceive us to have too often, it is with near certainty that our business will fail.
> 
> The entrepreneurs that I have known (those that have achieved any level of success, that is) work harder than anyone else that I have encountered. They know that businesses don't grow themselves and that it is only through hard work and not luck or good fortune that they are able to survive and thrive. The difference between them and someone who works a 40+ hour week for someone else is that the self-empolyed person usually has a love and passion for what they are doing, so the number of hours per week that they spend on 'work' is inconsequential to them. In fact, most of them probably wouldn't even begin to name how many hours they work on their business. I suspect it is pretty close to the number of hours that they are awake.
> 
> These past few weeks have been amazing for me. It seems that our little business has turned yet another corner and we are beginning a new chapter in our story. It isn't that we are changing anything, but we are seeing the demographics of our business change right before our very eyes, and we are doing our best to change with it and keep up. Of course, there are some small hiccups along the way (growth pains, if you will!) but that is expected and so far we have been doing pretty well with adjusting to things. I hope it continues.
> 
> While I have been a bit tired, it is a good type of tired. It is the kind of feeling you have after a great workout in the gym. At the close of each day I look at what I accomplished and even though my list of goals for the day may not be complete, it is hard to look down on myself because the list of things that were accomplished is much longer. Yet still I try to do better.
> 
> I am going to keep this post short today because I have some deadlines looming. It seems that as our little business continues to grow, I truly have to re-assess the things to spend time on. I am afraid that for now I may not have the luxury of sitting here and writing at my leisure each morning (as many of my longer and contemplative blogs can take quite a bit of time for me to complete.) That doesn't mean that I will not be here and not be keeping you up to date with all the new and exciting things that are waiting to be created, but I do have to check myself and keep things shorter, as there are only 24 hours in the day and I wish I didn't have to spend any of them sleeping! I just have to spend the time concentrating on the deadlines and commitments before me. I know you will all understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the painting design I am creating for Toletown that I showed earlier this week. It will go with those beautiful, intense colored swatches that I created. I hope to finish it up in the next day or so, and I will also be adding in a video with the techniques for creating those pretty background pieces that I showed. It will be fun and certainly fill up my weekend. (Among other things!)
> 
> I hope you are all a little patient with me with answering emails and stuff. I am really trying my best to keep up with everything, and move forward with creating as well. All in all it will be a busy and beautiful weekend for me. I hope you have a great one as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you spend your weekend making beautiful things and fulfilling your own creativity!


Anna - you sound exactly like me! Always hoping for more time!  What a great way to go through life though. I don't think the word "bored" is in my vocabulary! (Nor do I want it to be!) LOL!

Hi, Bert - I am so glad you are back with us here and feeling better! Yes - having a medical setback certainly helps you look at things with fresh eyes. Seven years ago I had wound up in the hospital and it changed my life. I wound up changing my entire lifestyle and I have learned to appreciate each and every second of every day. I know that is why I have such a positive attitude. Some things can't be helped, but others are in our own hands. We need to help ourselves in order to succeed in the world and make our lives the best we can.

I wish you all the best in the future, my friend!  (((HUGS)))

Have a great weekend! xo Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome February!*

It is hard to believe that the first month of the year is under our belts already. It seems like it was just December only a few days ago! Here in Nova Scotia, we have been (so far!) spared the fierce winter that we have become used to experiencing. Oh - we have had some snow, but it is nothing like what we experienced last year where we had storm after storm. I remember driving to Halifax at the end of April and still seeing small, stubborn piles of snow that did not want to seem to die. It was a brutal year for sure.

But so far, both our autumn and winter seasons have been mild. I am hoping that will mean that we will have a decent spring and summer as well. While I certainly don't think we will escape winter completely, we sure have been fortunate so far in dodging a storm or two!

The weekend also went by very quickly. I had several deadlines to meet and it seems that I just made it under the wire for them. Some of them were self-imposed and others were for commitments that I had made for designing. I wonder why I always wind up hanging on to those last seconds as I am completing these types of tasks. I don't do it on purpose, but as things come up and my schedule changes, I tend to shuffle things and change my priorities and take care of things that need to be done "first". There is no such thing as a hard and fast schedule for me. I don't think that is all bad, though, as I do think that being flexible is the only way to survive as an independent designer. You have to learn to go with the flow. . .

I am happy to say though that I not only finished my project that I was working on for Toletown, but I also was able to make a couple of short videos with some painting and woodworking techniques. The finished project for Toletown is a group of three Victorian cones made from Roc-Lon fabric. They are fun, easy and beautiful to create:










I am really pleased with the beautiful, deep colors and my video (available at Toletown throughout the month of February) shows exactly how I achieved these bright and vivid colors using DecoArt paint and mediums. You can see the options of joining Toletown here (http://www.toletown.com/membership/) It is economical and very much worth the cost. The membership includes two full classes per month (with videos to accompany them) and a 'Quick Paint' packet, as well as the many other features of the site. I really spent a lot of time making this packet so it would be easy to understand to even new painters. I included over 50 color step-by-step photos so that even those new to painting can quickly and easily follow along. It was fun to create and I hope everyone likes it.

I also created a video showing how to glue my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut ornaments together for the "12 Days" Facebook Group that we formed. Many of the ladies haven't seen ornaments such as this and I thought showing a short video would be appropriate. It also applies to ANY of the self-framing ornaments, plaques or candle trays that I design so it is a great resource for woodworkers as well. You can view the video here on my YouTube channel:

Gluing Bevel Cut Ornaments

I hope everyone likes it, although I was a bit rusty with filming.

Today is the start of the new week and a day for me to tie up some more loose ends. While my immediate deadlines have been met, I still have some orders to get out and some personal deadlines as well. We are also planning a site update in the next day or so, so please stay tuned for that.

The year is off to a busy start, with no slowing down in site. It is a wonderful place to be though and I am so thrilled for all that lies ahead. I wish you all a wonderful start to your week as well. May you find happiness in doing something positive and creative!










Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## BertFlores58

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome February!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the first month of the year is under our belts already. It seems like it was just December only a few days ago! Here in Nova Scotia, we have been (so far!) spared the fierce winter that we have become used to experiencing. Oh - we have had some snow, but it is nothing like what we experienced last year where we had storm after storm. I remember driving to Halifax at the end of April and still seeing small, stubborn piles of snow that did not want to seem to die. It was a brutal year for sure.
> 
> But so far, both our autumn and winter seasons have been mild. I am hoping that will mean that we will have a decent spring and summer as well. While I certainly don't think we will escape winter completely, we sure have been fortunate so far in dodging a storm or two!
> 
> The weekend also went by very quickly. I had several deadlines to meet and it seems that I just made it under the wire for them. Some of them were self-imposed and others were for commitments that I had made for designing. I wonder why I always wind up hanging on to those last seconds as I am completing these types of tasks. I don't do it on purpose, but as things come up and my schedule changes, I tend to shuffle things and change my priorities and take care of things that need to be done "first". There is no such thing as a hard and fast schedule for me. I don't think that is all bad, though, as I do think that being flexible is the only way to survive as an independent designer. You have to learn to go with the flow. . .
> 
> I am happy to say though that I not only finished my project that I was working on for Toletown, but I also was able to make a couple of short videos with some painting and woodworking techniques. The finished project for Toletown is a group of three Victorian cones made from Roc-Lon fabric. They are fun, easy and beautiful to create:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with the beautiful, deep colors and my video (available at Toletown throughout the month of February) shows exactly how I achieved these bright and vivid colors using DecoArt paint and mediums. You can see the options of joining Toletown here (http://www.toletown.com/membership/) It is economical and very much worth the cost. The membership includes two full classes per month (with videos to accompany them) and a 'Quick Paint' packet, as well as the many other features of the site. I really spent a lot of time making this packet so it would be easy to understand to even new painters. I included over 50 color step-by-step photos so that even those new to painting can quickly and easily follow along. It was fun to create and I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I also created a video showing how to glue my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut ornaments together for the "12 Days" Facebook Group that we formed. Many of the ladies haven't seen ornaments such as this and I thought showing a short video would be appropriate. It also applies to ANY of the self-framing ornaments, plaques or candle trays that I design so it is a great resource for woodworkers as well. You can view the video here on my YouTube channel:
> 
> Gluing Bevel Cut Ornaments
> 
> I hope everyone likes it, although I was a bit rusty with filming.
> 
> Today is the start of the new week and a day for me to tie up some more loose ends. While my immediate deadlines have been met, I still have some orders to get out and some personal deadlines as well. We are also planning a site update in the next day or so, so please stay tuned for that.
> 
> The year is off to a busy start, with no slowing down in site. It is a wonderful place to be though and I am so thrilled for all that lies ahead. I wish you all a wonderful start to your week as well. May you find happiness in doing something positive and creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hi Sheila,
Last Christmas, Agnes made some home made decorations and posted them in the Pinterest and facebook. I like the color combinations you made on those cones. Like an ice cream in the cones. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome February!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the first month of the year is under our belts already. It seems like it was just December only a few days ago! Here in Nova Scotia, we have been (so far!) spared the fierce winter that we have become used to experiencing. Oh - we have had some snow, but it is nothing like what we experienced last year where we had storm after storm. I remember driving to Halifax at the end of April and still seeing small, stubborn piles of snow that did not want to seem to die. It was a brutal year for sure.
> 
> But so far, both our autumn and winter seasons have been mild. I am hoping that will mean that we will have a decent spring and summer as well. While I certainly don't think we will escape winter completely, we sure have been fortunate so far in dodging a storm or two!
> 
> The weekend also went by very quickly. I had several deadlines to meet and it seems that I just made it under the wire for them. Some of them were self-imposed and others were for commitments that I had made for designing. I wonder why I always wind up hanging on to those last seconds as I am completing these types of tasks. I don't do it on purpose, but as things come up and my schedule changes, I tend to shuffle things and change my priorities and take care of things that need to be done "first". There is no such thing as a hard and fast schedule for me. I don't think that is all bad, though, as I do think that being flexible is the only way to survive as an independent designer. You have to learn to go with the flow. . .
> 
> I am happy to say though that I not only finished my project that I was working on for Toletown, but I also was able to make a couple of short videos with some painting and woodworking techniques. The finished project for Toletown is a group of three Victorian cones made from Roc-Lon fabric. They are fun, easy and beautiful to create:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with the beautiful, deep colors and my video (available at Toletown throughout the month of February) shows exactly how I achieved these bright and vivid colors using DecoArt paint and mediums. You can see the options of joining Toletown here (http://www.toletown.com/membership/) It is economical and very much worth the cost. The membership includes two full classes per month (with videos to accompany them) and a 'Quick Paint' packet, as well as the many other features of the site. I really spent a lot of time making this packet so it would be easy to understand to even new painters. I included over 50 color step-by-step photos so that even those new to painting can quickly and easily follow along. It was fun to create and I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I also created a video showing how to glue my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut ornaments together for the "12 Days" Facebook Group that we formed. Many of the ladies haven't seen ornaments such as this and I thought showing a short video would be appropriate. It also applies to ANY of the self-framing ornaments, plaques or candle trays that I design so it is a great resource for woodworkers as well. You can view the video here on my YouTube channel:
> 
> Gluing Bevel Cut Ornaments
> 
> I hope everyone likes it, although I was a bit rusty with filming.
> 
> Today is the start of the new week and a day for me to tie up some more loose ends. While my immediate deadlines have been met, I still have some orders to get out and some personal deadlines as well. We are also planning a site update in the next day or so, so please stay tuned for that.
> 
> The year is off to a busy start, with no slowing down in site. It is a wonderful place to be though and I am so thrilled for all that lies ahead. I wish you all a wonderful start to your week as well. May you find happiness in doing something positive and creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


So pretty!I love the vibrant colours. A great gift idea for anyone.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome February!*
> 
> It is hard to believe that the first month of the year is under our belts already. It seems like it was just December only a few days ago! Here in Nova Scotia, we have been (so far!) spared the fierce winter that we have become used to experiencing. Oh - we have had some snow, but it is nothing like what we experienced last year where we had storm after storm. I remember driving to Halifax at the end of April and still seeing small, stubborn piles of snow that did not want to seem to die. It was a brutal year for sure.
> 
> But so far, both our autumn and winter seasons have been mild. I am hoping that will mean that we will have a decent spring and summer as well. While I certainly don't think we will escape winter completely, we sure have been fortunate so far in dodging a storm or two!
> 
> The weekend also went by very quickly. I had several deadlines to meet and it seems that I just made it under the wire for them. Some of them were self-imposed and others were for commitments that I had made for designing. I wonder why I always wind up hanging on to those last seconds as I am completing these types of tasks. I don't do it on purpose, but as things come up and my schedule changes, I tend to shuffle things and change my priorities and take care of things that need to be done "first". There is no such thing as a hard and fast schedule for me. I don't think that is all bad, though, as I do think that being flexible is the only way to survive as an independent designer. You have to learn to go with the flow. . .
> 
> I am happy to say though that I not only finished my project that I was working on for Toletown, but I also was able to make a couple of short videos with some painting and woodworking techniques. The finished project for Toletown is a group of three Victorian cones made from Roc-Lon fabric. They are fun, easy and beautiful to create:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with the beautiful, deep colors and my video (available at Toletown throughout the month of February) shows exactly how I achieved these bright and vivid colors using DecoArt paint and mediums. You can see the options of joining Toletown here (http://www.toletown.com/membership/) It is economical and very much worth the cost. The membership includes two full classes per month (with videos to accompany them) and a 'Quick Paint' packet, as well as the many other features of the site. I really spent a lot of time making this packet so it would be easy to understand to even new painters. I included over 50 color step-by-step photos so that even those new to painting can quickly and easily follow along. It was fun to create and I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I also created a video showing how to glue my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut ornaments together for the "12 Days" Facebook Group that we formed. Many of the ladies haven't seen ornaments such as this and I thought showing a short video would be appropriate. It also applies to ANY of the self-framing ornaments, plaques or candle trays that I design so it is a great resource for woodworkers as well. You can view the video here on my YouTube channel:
> 
> Gluing Bevel Cut Ornaments
> 
> I hope everyone likes it, although I was a bit rusty with filming.
> 
> Today is the start of the new week and a day for me to tie up some more loose ends. While my immediate deadlines have been met, I still have some orders to get out and some personal deadlines as well. We are also planning a site update in the next day or so, so please stay tuned for that.
> 
> The year is off to a busy start, with no slowing down in site. It is a wonderful place to be though and I am so thrilled for all that lies ahead. I wish you all a wonderful start to your week as well. May you find happiness in doing something positive and creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Good morning Bert and Anna! 
Sorry I didn't answer last night, but we had no power (see today's blog) I really had fun with the beautiful colors on these cones. So much you can put into them to make them special, too! (CANDY!!!) 

I wish you both a wonderful day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Somewhere in Time*

Yesterday was another full and busy day. We hadn't planned on doing our update until mid-week, but we were as ready as we were going to get so we thought it would be time. Keith's job in updating is getting all the new products up on the site. Besides posting them, he cross links them to other similar products and makes everything look nice and consistent. He really is the one that makes our site look good.

As for me - my job is to write the newsletter. You all know that I like to write and while sometimes I feel the newsletter is somewhat redundant because I am reiterating things that I write here in my blog, I do realize that our newsletter reaches a much larger audience and I kind of condense the two weeks or so of activity into one short mailing. It isn't too hard to do really, but it takes a little time.

Between that and getting the regular mail done for orders, it brought me well into the afternoon. Add to that the daily tasks of answering questions and emails and it was just about dinner time before I could sit down and take a breath.

It was a good day, but I had so wanted to paint and work on my Day 2 of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. After all, I started the group to make them and I have barely had time to paint my own. I WAS going to keep moving ahead to get them done. Really.

As I gathered all of my painting supplies and arranged my table for painting, I felt good about the day. I accomplished quite a bit and I looked forward to a relaxing and productive evening of painting. My goal is to get these out the first week of each month (I am making six sets and sending five to other recipients throughout the year) and I knew I had to get moving in order to keep on schedule. January was crazy busy and I had very little time to work on them. So the time was NOW.

. . . or WAS it??

As I literally went to touch that first bit of paint from my brush to the first ornament, everything went black. Seriously. The computers shut down. The refrigerator stopped. Of course, there were no lights. No power whatsoever.

We live in the country and there wasn't even any moonlight at that point. It was so dark that it was as if I had my eyes closed tightly. I couldn't even see shadows or anything at all.

I worked my way to the cabinet where we kept candles and fumbled my way to the drawer where we had the barbecue lighter. The candles lit our little place enough to see what was around us, and Keith called the power company to see what was up, as he just happened to have his mom's phone. The news wasn't good. Something big blew and 3000 people would be without power for what they thought would be about three hours. (Remember - I live in the country. Three thousand people is a widespread ares here.)

So "poopie".

But then I remembered we also had an oil lamp. It was a small one, but did give off somewhat effective light. I dug it out from the back of the cupboard and lit it up. Yes! It would work! I brought it to my painting table and decided that it was enough light to paint by.










It kind of looks a bit romantic, doesn't it??

Fortunately I had one of the six pieces done, as I like to finish one up first to make sure I am on the right track and then I complete the other five. So there was no issues of guessing if my colors would be correct. Since I have been working with DecoArt paints for many, many years, I also knew what the colors would look like - even in the semi-darkness. I forged on . . .










Keith got 'antsy' and wound up taking a drive to Yarmouth. I had already donned my jammies, as I wanted to relax while I painted. I was amazed at how much the time flew and also how much I got done. I probably made more progress than if I had power, as I didnt' go to answer emails or check my computer every few minutes. It was a good night.

While I painted, my mind wandered to many things. It made me think of those painters from generations past and how they only had candles and oil lamps for lighting in the evenings. Are we to think that they only painted in daylight? I don't think so.

We are so spoiled with things like "Ott Lights" and fancy lighting. It made me think of the masterpieces that came from those who didn't have the fancy equipment, supplies, and lighting. Just think of the conditions those masterpieces were created in! 

I was happy when the power came back on about three hours later, but I didn't really mind the 'hiccup' that we had. I like the quiet and as much as I like music, there are times when I find it is just nice to 'be' without any additional input from outside. This includes phones, computers and other sources.

We live in a world filled with information. Right now as I type this post, I have five tabs open on my Chrome browser and I am watching my email and some other things that need watching. We 'multi-task' daily without even realizing it. No wonder we feel so frazzled and tired some days.

We hear that out of adversity we learn things. While a three hour power outage isn't the end of the world, it did remind me that there are times when we should just 'be'. The 'freeing' feeling of unplugging and stepping away from communication with the world for a short time is not only beneficial, but I believe necessary for our good health and a positive attitude.

I need to do it more often.










I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you remember to take care of yourself and your own well-being.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhere in Time*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. We hadn't planned on doing our update until mid-week, but we were as ready as we were going to get so we thought it would be time. Keith's job in updating is getting all the new products up on the site. Besides posting them, he cross links them to other similar products and makes everything look nice and consistent. He really is the one that makes our site look good.
> 
> As for me - my job is to write the newsletter. You all know that I like to write and while sometimes I feel the newsletter is somewhat redundant because I am reiterating things that I write here in my blog, I do realize that our newsletter reaches a much larger audience and I kind of condense the two weeks or so of activity into one short mailing. It isn't too hard to do really, but it takes a little time.
> 
> Between that and getting the regular mail done for orders, it brought me well into the afternoon. Add to that the daily tasks of answering questions and emails and it was just about dinner time before I could sit down and take a breath.
> 
> It was a good day, but I had so wanted to paint and work on my Day 2 of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. After all, I started the group to make them and I have barely had time to paint my own. I WAS going to keep moving ahead to get them done. Really.
> 
> As I gathered all of my painting supplies and arranged my table for painting, I felt good about the day. I accomplished quite a bit and I looked forward to a relaxing and productive evening of painting. My goal is to get these out the first week of each month (I am making six sets and sending five to other recipients throughout the year) and I knew I had to get moving in order to keep on schedule. January was crazy busy and I had very little time to work on them. So the time was NOW.
> 
> . . . or WAS it??
> 
> As I literally went to touch that first bit of paint from my brush to the first ornament, everything went black. Seriously. The computers shut down. The refrigerator stopped. Of course, there were no lights. No power whatsoever.
> 
> We live in the country and there wasn't even any moonlight at that point. It was so dark that it was as if I had my eyes closed tightly. I couldn't even see shadows or anything at all.
> 
> I worked my way to the cabinet where we kept candles and fumbled my way to the drawer where we had the barbecue lighter. The candles lit our little place enough to see what was around us, and Keith called the power company to see what was up, as he just happened to have his mom's phone. The news wasn't good. Something big blew and 3000 people would be without power for what they thought would be about three hours. (Remember - I live in the country. Three thousand people is a widespread ares here.)
> 
> So "poopie".
> 
> But then I remembered we also had an oil lamp. It was a small one, but did give off somewhat effective light. I dug it out from the back of the cupboard and lit it up. Yes! It would work! I brought it to my painting table and decided that it was enough light to paint by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks a bit romantic, doesn't it??
> 
> Fortunately I had one of the six pieces done, as I like to finish one up first to make sure I am on the right track and then I complete the other five. So there was no issues of guessing if my colors would be correct. Since I have been working with DecoArt paints for many, many years, I also knew what the colors would look like - even in the semi-darkness. I forged on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith got 'antsy' and wound up taking a drive to Yarmouth. I had already donned my jammies, as I wanted to relax while I painted. I was amazed at how much the time flew and also how much I got done. I probably made more progress than if I had power, as I didnt' go to answer emails or check my computer every few minutes. It was a good night.
> 
> While I painted, my mind wandered to many things. It made me think of those painters from generations past and how they only had candles and oil lamps for lighting in the evenings. Are we to think that they only painted in daylight? I don't think so.
> 
> We are so spoiled with things like "Ott Lights" and fancy lighting. It made me think of the masterpieces that came from those who didn't have the fancy equipment, supplies, and lighting. Just think of the conditions those masterpieces were created in!
> 
> I was happy when the power came back on about three hours later, but I didn't really mind the 'hiccup' that we had. I like the quiet and as much as I like music, there are times when I find it is just nice to 'be' without any additional input from outside. This includes phones, computers and other sources.
> 
> We live in a world filled with information. Right now as I type this post, I have five tabs open on my Chrome browser and I am watching my email and some other things that need watching. We 'multi-task' daily without even realizing it. No wonder we feel so frazzled and tired some days.
> 
> We hear that out of adversity we learn things. While a three hour power outage isn't the end of the world, it did remind me that there are times when we should just 'be'. The 'freeing' feeling of unplugging and stepping away from communication with the world for a short time is not only beneficial, but I believe necessary for our good health and a positive attitude.
> 
> I need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you remember to take care of yourself and your own well-being.


With a few brush strokes, you bring your projects to life. Always amazing to see your wares.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhere in Time*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. We hadn't planned on doing our update until mid-week, but we were as ready as we were going to get so we thought it would be time. Keith's job in updating is getting all the new products up on the site. Besides posting them, he cross links them to other similar products and makes everything look nice and consistent. He really is the one that makes our site look good.
> 
> As for me - my job is to write the newsletter. You all know that I like to write and while sometimes I feel the newsletter is somewhat redundant because I am reiterating things that I write here in my blog, I do realize that our newsletter reaches a much larger audience and I kind of condense the two weeks or so of activity into one short mailing. It isn't too hard to do really, but it takes a little time.
> 
> Between that and getting the regular mail done for orders, it brought me well into the afternoon. Add to that the daily tasks of answering questions and emails and it was just about dinner time before I could sit down and take a breath.
> 
> It was a good day, but I had so wanted to paint and work on my Day 2 of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. After all, I started the group to make them and I have barely had time to paint my own. I WAS going to keep moving ahead to get them done. Really.
> 
> As I gathered all of my painting supplies and arranged my table for painting, I felt good about the day. I accomplished quite a bit and I looked forward to a relaxing and productive evening of painting. My goal is to get these out the first week of each month (I am making six sets and sending five to other recipients throughout the year) and I knew I had to get moving in order to keep on schedule. January was crazy busy and I had very little time to work on them. So the time was NOW.
> 
> . . . or WAS it??
> 
> As I literally went to touch that first bit of paint from my brush to the first ornament, everything went black. Seriously. The computers shut down. The refrigerator stopped. Of course, there were no lights. No power whatsoever.
> 
> We live in the country and there wasn't even any moonlight at that point. It was so dark that it was as if I had my eyes closed tightly. I couldn't even see shadows or anything at all.
> 
> I worked my way to the cabinet where we kept candles and fumbled my way to the drawer where we had the barbecue lighter. The candles lit our little place enough to see what was around us, and Keith called the power company to see what was up, as he just happened to have his mom's phone. The news wasn't good. Something big blew and 3000 people would be without power for what they thought would be about three hours. (Remember - I live in the country. Three thousand people is a widespread ares here.)
> 
> So "poopie".
> 
> But then I remembered we also had an oil lamp. It was a small one, but did give off somewhat effective light. I dug it out from the back of the cupboard and lit it up. Yes! It would work! I brought it to my painting table and decided that it was enough light to paint by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks a bit romantic, doesn't it??
> 
> Fortunately I had one of the six pieces done, as I like to finish one up first to make sure I am on the right track and then I complete the other five. So there was no issues of guessing if my colors would be correct. Since I have been working with DecoArt paints for many, many years, I also knew what the colors would look like - even in the semi-darkness. I forged on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith got 'antsy' and wound up taking a drive to Yarmouth. I had already donned my jammies, as I wanted to relax while I painted. I was amazed at how much the time flew and also how much I got done. I probably made more progress than if I had power, as I didnt' go to answer emails or check my computer every few minutes. It was a good night.
> 
> While I painted, my mind wandered to many things. It made me think of those painters from generations past and how they only had candles and oil lamps for lighting in the evenings. Are we to think that they only painted in daylight? I don't think so.
> 
> We are so spoiled with things like "Ott Lights" and fancy lighting. It made me think of the masterpieces that came from those who didn't have the fancy equipment, supplies, and lighting. Just think of the conditions those masterpieces were created in!
> 
> I was happy when the power came back on about three hours later, but I didn't really mind the 'hiccup' that we had. I like the quiet and as much as I like music, there are times when I find it is just nice to 'be' without any additional input from outside. This includes phones, computers and other sources.
> 
> We live in a world filled with information. Right now as I type this post, I have five tabs open on my Chrome browser and I am watching my email and some other things that need watching. We 'multi-task' daily without even realizing it. No wonder we feel so frazzled and tired some days.
> 
> We hear that out of adversity we learn things. While a three hour power outage isn't the end of the world, it did remind me that there are times when we should just 'be'. The 'freeing' feeling of unplugging and stepping away from communication with the world for a short time is not only beneficial, but I believe necessary for our good health and a positive attitude.
> 
> I need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you remember to take care of yourself and your own well-being.


Thank you, Roger! Happy Groundhog Day to you!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhere in Time*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. We hadn't planned on doing our update until mid-week, but we were as ready as we were going to get so we thought it would be time. Keith's job in updating is getting all the new products up on the site. Besides posting them, he cross links them to other similar products and makes everything look nice and consistent. He really is the one that makes our site look good.
> 
> As for me - my job is to write the newsletter. You all know that I like to write and while sometimes I feel the newsletter is somewhat redundant because I am reiterating things that I write here in my blog, I do realize that our newsletter reaches a much larger audience and I kind of condense the two weeks or so of activity into one short mailing. It isn't too hard to do really, but it takes a little time.
> 
> Between that and getting the regular mail done for orders, it brought me well into the afternoon. Add to that the daily tasks of answering questions and emails and it was just about dinner time before I could sit down and take a breath.
> 
> It was a good day, but I had so wanted to paint and work on my Day 2 of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. After all, I started the group to make them and I have barely had time to paint my own. I WAS going to keep moving ahead to get them done. Really.
> 
> As I gathered all of my painting supplies and arranged my table for painting, I felt good about the day. I accomplished quite a bit and I looked forward to a relaxing and productive evening of painting. My goal is to get these out the first week of each month (I am making six sets and sending five to other recipients throughout the year) and I knew I had to get moving in order to keep on schedule. January was crazy busy and I had very little time to work on them. So the time was NOW.
> 
> . . . or WAS it??
> 
> As I literally went to touch that first bit of paint from my brush to the first ornament, everything went black. Seriously. The computers shut down. The refrigerator stopped. Of course, there were no lights. No power whatsoever.
> 
> We live in the country and there wasn't even any moonlight at that point. It was so dark that it was as if I had my eyes closed tightly. I couldn't even see shadows or anything at all.
> 
> I worked my way to the cabinet where we kept candles and fumbled my way to the drawer where we had the barbecue lighter. The candles lit our little place enough to see what was around us, and Keith called the power company to see what was up, as he just happened to have his mom's phone. The news wasn't good. Something big blew and 3000 people would be without power for what they thought would be about three hours. (Remember - I live in the country. Three thousand people is a widespread ares here.)
> 
> So "poopie".
> 
> But then I remembered we also had an oil lamp. It was a small one, but did give off somewhat effective light. I dug it out from the back of the cupboard and lit it up. Yes! It would work! I brought it to my painting table and decided that it was enough light to paint by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks a bit romantic, doesn't it??
> 
> Fortunately I had one of the six pieces done, as I like to finish one up first to make sure I am on the right track and then I complete the other five. So there was no issues of guessing if my colors would be correct. Since I have been working with DecoArt paints for many, many years, I also knew what the colors would look like - even in the semi-darkness. I forged on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith got 'antsy' and wound up taking a drive to Yarmouth. I had already donned my jammies, as I wanted to relax while I painted. I was amazed at how much the time flew and also how much I got done. I probably made more progress than if I had power, as I didnt' go to answer emails or check my computer every few minutes. It was a good night.
> 
> While I painted, my mind wandered to many things. It made me think of those painters from generations past and how they only had candles and oil lamps for lighting in the evenings. Are we to think that they only painted in daylight? I don't think so.
> 
> We are so spoiled with things like "Ott Lights" and fancy lighting. It made me think of the masterpieces that came from those who didn't have the fancy equipment, supplies, and lighting. Just think of the conditions those masterpieces were created in!
> 
> I was happy when the power came back on about three hours later, but I didn't really mind the 'hiccup' that we had. I like the quiet and as much as I like music, there are times when I find it is just nice to 'be' without any additional input from outside. This includes phones, computers and other sources.
> 
> We live in a world filled with information. Right now as I type this post, I have five tabs open on my Chrome browser and I am watching my email and some other things that need watching. We 'multi-task' daily without even realizing it. No wonder we feel so frazzled and tired some days.
> 
> We hear that out of adversity we learn things. While a three hour power outage isn't the end of the world, it did remind me that there are times when we should just 'be'. The 'freeing' feeling of unplugging and stepping away from communication with the world for a short time is not only beneficial, but I believe necessary for our good health and a positive attitude.
> 
> I need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you remember to take care of yourself and your own well-being.


Yes it is amazing what artists back in the day created with the light from candles and oil lamps. Your video on gluing the self framing plaques was very good.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhere in Time*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. We hadn't planned on doing our update until mid-week, but we were as ready as we were going to get so we thought it would be time. Keith's job in updating is getting all the new products up on the site. Besides posting them, he cross links them to other similar products and makes everything look nice and consistent. He really is the one that makes our site look good.
> 
> As for me - my job is to write the newsletter. You all know that I like to write and while sometimes I feel the newsletter is somewhat redundant because I am reiterating things that I write here in my blog, I do realize that our newsletter reaches a much larger audience and I kind of condense the two weeks or so of activity into one short mailing. It isn't too hard to do really, but it takes a little time.
> 
> Between that and getting the regular mail done for orders, it brought me well into the afternoon. Add to that the daily tasks of answering questions and emails and it was just about dinner time before I could sit down and take a breath.
> 
> It was a good day, but I had so wanted to paint and work on my Day 2 of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. After all, I started the group to make them and I have barely had time to paint my own. I WAS going to keep moving ahead to get them done. Really.
> 
> As I gathered all of my painting supplies and arranged my table for painting, I felt good about the day. I accomplished quite a bit and I looked forward to a relaxing and productive evening of painting. My goal is to get these out the first week of each month (I am making six sets and sending five to other recipients throughout the year) and I knew I had to get moving in order to keep on schedule. January was crazy busy and I had very little time to work on them. So the time was NOW.
> 
> . . . or WAS it??
> 
> As I literally went to touch that first bit of paint from my brush to the first ornament, everything went black. Seriously. The computers shut down. The refrigerator stopped. Of course, there were no lights. No power whatsoever.
> 
> We live in the country and there wasn't even any moonlight at that point. It was so dark that it was as if I had my eyes closed tightly. I couldn't even see shadows or anything at all.
> 
> I worked my way to the cabinet where we kept candles and fumbled my way to the drawer where we had the barbecue lighter. The candles lit our little place enough to see what was around us, and Keith called the power company to see what was up, as he just happened to have his mom's phone. The news wasn't good. Something big blew and 3000 people would be without power for what they thought would be about three hours. (Remember - I live in the country. Three thousand people is a widespread ares here.)
> 
> So "poopie".
> 
> But then I remembered we also had an oil lamp. It was a small one, but did give off somewhat effective light. I dug it out from the back of the cupboard and lit it up. Yes! It would work! I brought it to my painting table and decided that it was enough light to paint by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks a bit romantic, doesn't it??
> 
> Fortunately I had one of the six pieces done, as I like to finish one up first to make sure I am on the right track and then I complete the other five. So there was no issues of guessing if my colors would be correct. Since I have been working with DecoArt paints for many, many years, I also knew what the colors would look like - even in the semi-darkness. I forged on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith got 'antsy' and wound up taking a drive to Yarmouth. I had already donned my jammies, as I wanted to relax while I painted. I was amazed at how much the time flew and also how much I got done. I probably made more progress than if I had power, as I didnt' go to answer emails or check my computer every few minutes. It was a good night.
> 
> While I painted, my mind wandered to many things. It made me think of those painters from generations past and how they only had candles and oil lamps for lighting in the evenings. Are we to think that they only painted in daylight? I don't think so.
> 
> We are so spoiled with things like "Ott Lights" and fancy lighting. It made me think of the masterpieces that came from those who didn't have the fancy equipment, supplies, and lighting. Just think of the conditions those masterpieces were created in!
> 
> I was happy when the power came back on about three hours later, but I didn't really mind the 'hiccup' that we had. I like the quiet and as much as I like music, there are times when I find it is just nice to 'be' without any additional input from outside. This includes phones, computers and other sources.
> 
> We live in a world filled with information. Right now as I type this post, I have five tabs open on my Chrome browser and I am watching my email and some other things that need watching. We 'multi-task' daily without even realizing it. No wonder we feel so frazzled and tired some days.
> 
> We hear that out of adversity we learn things. While a three hour power outage isn't the end of the world, it did remind me that there are times when we should just 'be'. The 'freeing' feeling of unplugging and stepping away from communication with the world for a short time is not only beneficial, but I believe necessary for our good health and a positive attitude.
> 
> I need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you remember to take care of yourself and your own well-being.


Sounds like you had an enjoyable learning experience, and the outcome looks great.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Somewhere in Time*
> 
> Yesterday was another full and busy day. We hadn't planned on doing our update until mid-week, but we were as ready as we were going to get so we thought it would be time. Keith's job in updating is getting all the new products up on the site. Besides posting them, he cross links them to other similar products and makes everything look nice and consistent. He really is the one that makes our site look good.
> 
> As for me - my job is to write the newsletter. You all know that I like to write and while sometimes I feel the newsletter is somewhat redundant because I am reiterating things that I write here in my blog, I do realize that our newsletter reaches a much larger audience and I kind of condense the two weeks or so of activity into one short mailing. It isn't too hard to do really, but it takes a little time.
> 
> Between that and getting the regular mail done for orders, it brought me well into the afternoon. Add to that the daily tasks of answering questions and emails and it was just about dinner time before I could sit down and take a breath.
> 
> It was a good day, but I had so wanted to paint and work on my Day 2 of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. After all, I started the group to make them and I have barely had time to paint my own. I WAS going to keep moving ahead to get them done. Really.
> 
> As I gathered all of my painting supplies and arranged my table for painting, I felt good about the day. I accomplished quite a bit and I looked forward to a relaxing and productive evening of painting. My goal is to get these out the first week of each month (I am making six sets and sending five to other recipients throughout the year) and I knew I had to get moving in order to keep on schedule. January was crazy busy and I had very little time to work on them. So the time was NOW.
> 
> . . . or WAS it??
> 
> As I literally went to touch that first bit of paint from my brush to the first ornament, everything went black. Seriously. The computers shut down. The refrigerator stopped. Of course, there were no lights. No power whatsoever.
> 
> We live in the country and there wasn't even any moonlight at that point. It was so dark that it was as if I had my eyes closed tightly. I couldn't even see shadows or anything at all.
> 
> I worked my way to the cabinet where we kept candles and fumbled my way to the drawer where we had the barbecue lighter. The candles lit our little place enough to see what was around us, and Keith called the power company to see what was up, as he just happened to have his mom's phone. The news wasn't good. Something big blew and 3000 people would be without power for what they thought would be about three hours. (Remember - I live in the country. Three thousand people is a widespread ares here.)
> 
> So "poopie".
> 
> But then I remembered we also had an oil lamp. It was a small one, but did give off somewhat effective light. I dug it out from the back of the cupboard and lit it up. Yes! It would work! I brought it to my painting table and decided that it was enough light to paint by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks a bit romantic, doesn't it??
> 
> Fortunately I had one of the six pieces done, as I like to finish one up first to make sure I am on the right track and then I complete the other five. So there was no issues of guessing if my colors would be correct. Since I have been working with DecoArt paints for many, many years, I also knew what the colors would look like - even in the semi-darkness. I forged on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith got 'antsy' and wound up taking a drive to Yarmouth. I had already donned my jammies, as I wanted to relax while I painted. I was amazed at how much the time flew and also how much I got done. I probably made more progress than if I had power, as I didnt' go to answer emails or check my computer every few minutes. It was a good night.
> 
> While I painted, my mind wandered to many things. It made me think of those painters from generations past and how they only had candles and oil lamps for lighting in the evenings. Are we to think that they only painted in daylight? I don't think so.
> 
> We are so spoiled with things like "Ott Lights" and fancy lighting. It made me think of the masterpieces that came from those who didn't have the fancy equipment, supplies, and lighting. Just think of the conditions those masterpieces were created in!
> 
> I was happy when the power came back on about three hours later, but I didn't really mind the 'hiccup' that we had. I like the quiet and as much as I like music, there are times when I find it is just nice to 'be' without any additional input from outside. This includes phones, computers and other sources.
> 
> We live in a world filled with information. Right now as I type this post, I have five tabs open on my Chrome browser and I am watching my email and some other things that need watching. We 'multi-task' daily without even realizing it. No wonder we feel so frazzled and tired some days.
> 
> We hear that out of adversity we learn things. While a three hour power outage isn't the end of the world, it did remind me that there are times when we should just 'be'. The 'freeing' feeling of unplugging and stepping away from communication with the world for a short time is not only beneficial, but I believe necessary for our good health and a positive attitude.
> 
> I need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! I hope you remember to take care of yourself and your own well-being.


I am surprised that everything still looked 'good' when the lights came back on!  Really - if you know your colors, you are pretty good to go. 

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Progress and Catching Up*

After Monday night's power outage, things got back to normal rather quickly. I spent the next day finishing up the outstanding orders that I had and getting everything boxed up and ready to ship out the door. I worked at a very relaxed pace and enjoyed packaging everything up. Among the orders was another one of my SLDPK238 Halloween Haunted Carousel kits, which is one of my favorite things to sell. I think of the people who are receiving the items and I really do take a lot of care and pride in the quality of what I am providing them. It was a good night.

By the time I was finished, it was nearly midnight. I couldn't believe how quickly the time passed for the evening. Keith was at his mom's for the night and it was just me and the cats and some nice classical music. I felt happy and accomplished when I sat down to unwind.

As you can imagine, it took a little time to settle down. I played a bit on the computer and visited with some friends through chatting. One good thing about living in the Atlantic time zone is that when it is late here, it is earlier where many of my friends live, so there always seems to be someone up and about no matter what the hour. Many of my friends are 'night owls' too, and it is always nice to catch up with them after a busy day.

Around 2am I was finally sleepy enough to go to bed. As I was tending to the cats for the last time of the evening and once again, the power went out.

While I was heading to bed anyway, I didn't think that things would affect me very much. But the night was rough. The cats were crazy. It was very cold and dark, and the power kept returning and shutting off again, waking me up several times.

Long story short, we didn't have power until after 8am. I was so exhausted from being up all night I want back to sleep until 11am - unheard of for me.

My day was short and I was moving slow, so I kept things rather low key. I was able to work on my "Day 2" of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments and make some progress. They looked pretty good in the daylight. (I was slightly worried after painting in the dark the day before)










I am on to the hand lettering of them, and hopefully will finish this batch over the weekend and have them in the mail by Monday. Today I am cutting more ornaments for customers. It will be a good day.










I am keeping this short today so I can get moving. The power was flickering again last night so I hope it stays on today. I really need to get work done on these. 

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress and Catching Up*
> 
> After Monday night's power outage, things got back to normal rather quickly. I spent the next day finishing up the outstanding orders that I had and getting everything boxed up and ready to ship out the door. I worked at a very relaxed pace and enjoyed packaging everything up. Among the orders was another one of my SLDPK238 Halloween Haunted Carousel kits, which is one of my favorite things to sell. I think of the people who are receiving the items and I really do take a lot of care and pride in the quality of what I am providing them. It was a good night.
> 
> By the time I was finished, it was nearly midnight. I couldn't believe how quickly the time passed for the evening. Keith was at his mom's for the night and it was just me and the cats and some nice classical music. I felt happy and accomplished when I sat down to unwind.
> 
> As you can imagine, it took a little time to settle down. I played a bit on the computer and visited with some friends through chatting. One good thing about living in the Atlantic time zone is that when it is late here, it is earlier where many of my friends live, so there always seems to be someone up and about no matter what the hour. Many of my friends are 'night owls' too, and it is always nice to catch up with them after a busy day.
> 
> Around 2am I was finally sleepy enough to go to bed. As I was tending to the cats for the last time of the evening and once again, the power went out.
> 
> While I was heading to bed anyway, I didn't think that things would affect me very much. But the night was rough. The cats were crazy. It was very cold and dark, and the power kept returning and shutting off again, waking me up several times.
> 
> Long story short, we didn't have power until after 8am. I was so exhausted from being up all night I want back to sleep until 11am - unheard of for me.
> 
> My day was short and I was moving slow, so I kept things rather low key. I was able to work on my "Day 2" of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments and make some progress. They looked pretty good in the daylight. (I was slightly worried after painting in the dark the day before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on to the hand lettering of them, and hopefully will finish this batch over the weekend and have them in the mail by Monday. Today I am cutting more ornaments for customers. It will be a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping this short today so I can get moving. The power was flickering again last night so I hope it stays on today. I really need to get work done on these.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Beautiful work Sheila. Unfortunate about the multiple power outages, but you've come through them quite well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Progress and Catching Up*
> 
> After Monday night's power outage, things got back to normal rather quickly. I spent the next day finishing up the outstanding orders that I had and getting everything boxed up and ready to ship out the door. I worked at a very relaxed pace and enjoyed packaging everything up. Among the orders was another one of my SLDPK238 Halloween Haunted Carousel kits, which is one of my favorite things to sell. I think of the people who are receiving the items and I really do take a lot of care and pride in the quality of what I am providing them. It was a good night.
> 
> By the time I was finished, it was nearly midnight. I couldn't believe how quickly the time passed for the evening. Keith was at his mom's for the night and it was just me and the cats and some nice classical music. I felt happy and accomplished when I sat down to unwind.
> 
> As you can imagine, it took a little time to settle down. I played a bit on the computer and visited with some friends through chatting. One good thing about living in the Atlantic time zone is that when it is late here, it is earlier where many of my friends live, so there always seems to be someone up and about no matter what the hour. Many of my friends are 'night owls' too, and it is always nice to catch up with them after a busy day.
> 
> Around 2am I was finally sleepy enough to go to bed. As I was tending to the cats for the last time of the evening and once again, the power went out.
> 
> While I was heading to bed anyway, I didn't think that things would affect me very much. But the night was rough. The cats were crazy. It was very cold and dark, and the power kept returning and shutting off again, waking me up several times.
> 
> Long story short, we didn't have power until after 8am. I was so exhausted from being up all night I want back to sleep until 11am - unheard of for me.
> 
> My day was short and I was moving slow, so I kept things rather low key. I was able to work on my "Day 2" of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments and make some progress. They looked pretty good in the daylight. (I was slightly worried after painting in the dark the day before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on to the hand lettering of them, and hopefully will finish this batch over the weekend and have them in the mail by Monday. Today I am cutting more ornaments for customers. It will be a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping this short today so I can get moving. The power was flickering again last night so I hope it stays on today. I really need to get work done on these.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Yes, we do pretty well. It is really so rare that there are outages, even though we live in the country. It has been YEARS since our last one prior to these few. I can't help but think they are somewhat related. They don't seem to be weather related at all.

I hope you have a nice weekend, John. Thanks for stopping by! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Friday Came Quickly This Week!*

With another week coming to a close, it is (once again!) amazing how quickly time seems to pass. Again this week was extremely busy, and my status of being 'caught up' was very short-lived. Being on top of all my orders lasted about six hours, and soon I had more orders to fill. I was thrilled with this, as it is what I have been working towards for many, many years. It is just sometimes hard to keep up.

I have always had the mindset of getting things out as quickly as I possibly can. As one who is a 'customer' many times, I know the feeling of waiting for something I ordered and while the anticipation can be part of the 'fun', it is thrilling when I have new supplies waiting for me at the post office.

With that in mind, I try my best to fill orders quickly. Often I cut 'extras' when something is ordered - especially when it is something that I anticipate will be sold quickly. In checking my numbers, I have sold over 110 dozen of my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut 2-piece ornaments since the new year. Unlike my 1/8" ornaments, these cannot be stack cut. Each one has an angle-cut center as well and I rout them and sand them smooth. In anyone's book, that is a lot of cutting.

I have done some design work in between cutting, like my Three Victorian Cone project lesson and video that is now available at Toletown.










I encourage both my painting and woodworker followers to go over there and check things out. It is a wonderful online community that is great for ALL levels of painting - especially newbies. You never know what techniques you may pick up that you can apply to your other crafts. Even if you are not a 'painter' per se, I think you would enjoy it.

Yesterday I spent the day cutting another large batch of ornaments and two of the large clock pieces that I used for this beautiful Lynne Andrews design called "Christmas Time":










I enlarged the wood piece to 16" in diameter and I absolutely love it. Like the smaller ornaments, it is in separate pieces with each section cut on a bevel to give the piece some interest and depth:










I really think it made an impressive difference. (You can get the wood kit from me here: SLDPK128 Large Timepiece Wood Kit)

I am already planning my next design on this surface. It is going to be really cool, I think! 

I have so many wonderful ideas to play with! I can't wait to get to them!

For this weekend, I have another cool idea for Easter that I think people will like. I actually caught up (again) with my orders and I cut a couple of extra ornaament sets on top of what was ordered so I can spend the weekend designing. It was a long day yesterday, but a good one, as I spent the afternoon and evening working at the saw. I think about a lot when I am cutting. Usually that is my best time to think through the next ideas that I have. I have my headphones playing my favorite music and I am in another world. What a great 'job' I have.

I decided to pack up the orders last night as well and they are sitting near the door waiting to be brought to the post office today. I had my "helper" Pancakes who stayed with me the entire night:










Isn't he handsome? I think he had his 'travelling shoes' on! 

Most of the time, I wait to pack them up until morning, but it seems that takes a good part of time lately and I feel much better having it done before I go to bed. It makes for late nights, but it is worth it to wake up without having to do it before I run out the door. I am surprised at the difference it makes. It also felt good to actually package everything up, knowing that those who receive them are getting something that was made with care and pride. Sometimes my customers are worried about things taking longer to receive from me here in Canada, but I do believe once they get the items, they feel the time was worth it. I try to make it known how much I appreciate them coming to me, and I hope it shows in my work. It makes my job so nice to know who is receiving the things I create.

So off we are to begin another weekend. It has been so rainy and 'blah' outside lately. What an odd winter we are having. The bit of snow we received last week is all replaced with mud and rain. I hope that this means that the summer will be coming sooner than last year. It seemed that we never really got many good, hot days. Once again, I hope to get away to the beach for a time and bring some form of artwork. I always plan and sometimes it is hard to follow through with things. I am more determined than ever though and I hope I can really make it happen.

I wish you all a great weekend. Hopefully I will have some more fun things to show you next week. I am excited about today and being able to work on them. It is going to be fun.

Have a safe and fun time and remember to relax and enjoy your life.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Friday Came Quickly This Week!*
> 
> With another week coming to a close, it is (once again!) amazing how quickly time seems to pass. Again this week was extremely busy, and my status of being 'caught up' was very short-lived. Being on top of all my orders lasted about six hours, and soon I had more orders to fill. I was thrilled with this, as it is what I have been working towards for many, many years. It is just sometimes hard to keep up.
> 
> I have always had the mindset of getting things out as quickly as I possibly can. As one who is a 'customer' many times, I know the feeling of waiting for something I ordered and while the anticipation can be part of the 'fun', it is thrilling when I have new supplies waiting for me at the post office.
> 
> With that in mind, I try my best to fill orders quickly. Often I cut 'extras' when something is ordered - especially when it is something that I anticipate will be sold quickly. In checking my numbers, I have sold over 110 dozen of my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut 2-piece ornaments since the new year. Unlike my 1/8" ornaments, these cannot be stack cut. Each one has an angle-cut center as well and I rout them and sand them smooth. In anyone's book, that is a lot of cutting.
> 
> I have done some design work in between cutting, like my Three Victorian Cone project lesson and video that is now available at Toletown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage both my painting and woodworker followers to go over there and check things out. It is a wonderful online community that is great for ALL levels of painting - especially newbies. You never know what techniques you may pick up that you can apply to your other crafts. Even if you are not a 'painter' per se, I think you would enjoy it.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day cutting another large batch of ornaments and two of the large clock pieces that I used for this beautiful Lynne Andrews design called "Christmas Time":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enlarged the wood piece to 16" in diameter and I absolutely love it. Like the smaller ornaments, it is in separate pieces with each section cut on a bevel to give the piece some interest and depth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it made an impressive difference. (You can get the wood kit from me here: SLDPK128 Large Timepiece Wood Kit)
> 
> I am already planning my next design on this surface. It is going to be really cool, I think!
> 
> I have so many wonderful ideas to play with! I can't wait to get to them!
> 
> For this weekend, I have another cool idea for Easter that I think people will like. I actually caught up (again) with my orders and I cut a couple of extra ornaament sets on top of what was ordered so I can spend the weekend designing. It was a long day yesterday, but a good one, as I spent the afternoon and evening working at the saw. I think about a lot when I am cutting. Usually that is my best time to think through the next ideas that I have. I have my headphones playing my favorite music and I am in another world. What a great 'job' I have.
> 
> I decided to pack up the orders last night as well and they are sitting near the door waiting to be brought to the post office today. I had my "helper" Pancakes who stayed with me the entire night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he handsome? I think he had his 'travelling shoes' on!
> 
> Most of the time, I wait to pack them up until morning, but it seems that takes a good part of time lately and I feel much better having it done before I go to bed. It makes for late nights, but it is worth it to wake up without having to do it before I run out the door. I am surprised at the difference it makes. It also felt good to actually package everything up, knowing that those who receive them are getting something that was made with care and pride. Sometimes my customers are worried about things taking longer to receive from me here in Canada, but I do believe once they get the items, they feel the time was worth it. I try to make it known how much I appreciate them coming to me, and I hope it shows in my work. It makes my job so nice to know who is receiving the things I create.
> 
> So off we are to begin another weekend. It has been so rainy and 'blah' outside lately. What an odd winter we are having. The bit of snow we received last week is all replaced with mud and rain. I hope that this means that the summer will be coming sooner than last year. It seemed that we never really got many good, hot days. Once again, I hope to get away to the beach for a time and bring some form of artwork. I always plan and sometimes it is hard to follow through with things. I am more determined than ever though and I hope I can really make it happen.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend. Hopefully I will have some more fun things to show you next week. I am excited about today and being able to work on them. It is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a safe and fun time and remember to relax and enjoy your life.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good Morning Sheila! You are inspiring me to get back to doing more painting! The self framing plaques you create are so versatile and I like combining my scroll sawing and painting in a project. Roll on Spring so I can get to the workshop!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Friday Came Quickly This Week!*
> 
> With another week coming to a close, it is (once again!) amazing how quickly time seems to pass. Again this week was extremely busy, and my status of being 'caught up' was very short-lived. Being on top of all my orders lasted about six hours, and soon I had more orders to fill. I was thrilled with this, as it is what I have been working towards for many, many years. It is just sometimes hard to keep up.
> 
> I have always had the mindset of getting things out as quickly as I possibly can. As one who is a 'customer' many times, I know the feeling of waiting for something I ordered and while the anticipation can be part of the 'fun', it is thrilling when I have new supplies waiting for me at the post office.
> 
> With that in mind, I try my best to fill orders quickly. Often I cut 'extras' when something is ordered - especially when it is something that I anticipate will be sold quickly. In checking my numbers, I have sold over 110 dozen of my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut 2-piece ornaments since the new year. Unlike my 1/8" ornaments, these cannot be stack cut. Each one has an angle-cut center as well and I rout them and sand them smooth. In anyone's book, that is a lot of cutting.
> 
> I have done some design work in between cutting, like my Three Victorian Cone project lesson and video that is now available at Toletown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage both my painting and woodworker followers to go over there and check things out. It is a wonderful online community that is great for ALL levels of painting - especially newbies. You never know what techniques you may pick up that you can apply to your other crafts. Even if you are not a 'painter' per se, I think you would enjoy it.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day cutting another large batch of ornaments and two of the large clock pieces that I used for this beautiful Lynne Andrews design called "Christmas Time":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enlarged the wood piece to 16" in diameter and I absolutely love it. Like the smaller ornaments, it is in separate pieces with each section cut on a bevel to give the piece some interest and depth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think it made an impressive difference. (You can get the wood kit from me here: SLDPK128 Large Timepiece Wood Kit)
> 
> I am already planning my next design on this surface. It is going to be really cool, I think!
> 
> I have so many wonderful ideas to play with! I can't wait to get to them!
> 
> For this weekend, I have another cool idea for Easter that I think people will like. I actually caught up (again) with my orders and I cut a couple of extra ornaament sets on top of what was ordered so I can spend the weekend designing. It was a long day yesterday, but a good one, as I spent the afternoon and evening working at the saw. I think about a lot when I am cutting. Usually that is my best time to think through the next ideas that I have. I have my headphones playing my favorite music and I am in another world. What a great 'job' I have.
> 
> I decided to pack up the orders last night as well and they are sitting near the door waiting to be brought to the post office today. I had my "helper" Pancakes who stayed with me the entire night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he handsome? I think he had his 'travelling shoes' on!
> 
> Most of the time, I wait to pack them up until morning, but it seems that takes a good part of time lately and I feel much better having it done before I go to bed. It makes for late nights, but it is worth it to wake up without having to do it before I run out the door. I am surprised at the difference it makes. It also felt good to actually package everything up, knowing that those who receive them are getting something that was made with care and pride. Sometimes my customers are worried about things taking longer to receive from me here in Canada, but I do believe once they get the items, they feel the time was worth it. I try to make it known how much I appreciate them coming to me, and I hope it shows in my work. It makes my job so nice to know who is receiving the things I create.
> 
> So off we are to begin another weekend. It has been so rainy and 'blah' outside lately. What an odd winter we are having. The bit of snow we received last week is all replaced with mud and rain. I hope that this means that the summer will be coming sooner than last year. It seemed that we never really got many good, hot days. Once again, I hope to get away to the beach for a time and bring some form of artwork. I always plan and sometimes it is hard to follow through with things. I am more determined than ever though and I hope I can really make it happen.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend. Hopefully I will have some more fun things to show you next week. I am excited about today and being able to work on them. It is going to be fun.
> 
> Have a safe and fun time and remember to relax and enjoy your life.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good morning, Anna! My weekend is going to be FILLED with drawing, painting and I am starting some new EMBROIDERY! It snowed here and I am bunkered in. I have soup fixings and it is going to be a GREAT weekend! 

Have a wonderful one yourself! xo


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Bunny's Been Busy Designing! *

My goodness! What a fun and productive weekend I had. I think I must be a little crazy because it seems the more directions I am going in at once, the more things I want to do. It may sound 'corny' but I feel so, so fortunate to be able to work doing something I love every single day. You must all think I am kidding when I say I can't wait to wake up and get started each day, but that is truly the case.

On Saturday night, I probably only slept for a couple of hours because my head was so busy thinking of new ideas, I couldn't shut it down. After fighting it for a couple of hours and tossing and turning, I decided to give in to it and just got out of bed and started drawing. I figured that I could take a nap the next day (but that didn't happen!) and I actually accomplished a great deal. With that drawing under my belt, I spent the rest of the day tidying up the house, making soup and even packaging up all my orders that need to go out today. I usually do that in the morning, but I figured I was on a roll - so why not?

I finished all of these things with much of the day left, and I was finally able to sit down and nearly complete my "Day 2" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments that I am working on this year. They are nearly done and will be finished up today and sent out tomorrow - right on schedule! 

I hit a 'stopping point' at about 9pm. I had added the layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust on them and it really needs to dry overnight before sealing, so it was a good time for me to leave them alone and take a break. But they look good up to this point. I was thrilled to get all the lettering under my belt:










While many like to do the lettering using marker, I chose to do it with a small paint brush and paint. I know it may not look as perfect as the marker ones and will take a bit longer to do, but I feel that not only will it help build my painting skills, but it also looks really nice and 'hand painted'. And that is part of the charm of these ornaments, I believe.

Here is a picture of the backs:










Of course, these photos show the ornaments without the opal dust applied. I will have finished photos of that tomorrow. I also need to add some of the tiny crystal rhinestones to give them that finished look. But I am almost there!

As I sat down last night and finished things up, I really felt like I accomplished a lot. Things are going pretty well and there is lots that I have to look forward to creating in the near future.

I couldn't wind down though, so I started working on another large embroidery project from Di van Niekirk. Since I finished my "A Perfect World" sampler (Panel 14 of 17 pictured here) I have been itching to do another. Di is 'retiring' and closing her store (good for her, but I will MISS her!) so I purchased another sampler panel that is similar to this.










If you would like to see all of the panel photographs, you are invited to check out my Picasa photo album here: A Perfect World Embroidery Photos by Sheila Landry.

I am also in the process of designing some simple kits to offer of my own embroidery designs. I have some materials on order for the first of these kits and will share them as they progress. I have had lots of you ask about them and I am happy to make them, it is just finding the hours in the day to do so that bogs me down. But following along with Di's kits are very relaxing for me, (I don't have to THINK!) and I find it is a great way to 'unwind' at the end of the day. I have felt lost since I finished my big sampler up last year. It took me a year to complete. I still have a third panel as well from Di, but I feel that by the time I am done with these, I should be proficient enough to keep working on my own designs. It is going to be so much fun!

So that is how my busy weekend went. I even had time to make a lovely pot of beef vegetable soup with barley. I froze some but will have several dinners of it throughout this week when I am again busy and don't have time to cook properly. I certainly love soup and they are predicting more snow storms for the next few days so I am set.

Whether I have power or not, I will be happy!

Today I hope to get 'cutting' on my new design. I also have some other quick painting designs that I am creating for Easter. Here is a little 'teaser' of my work for today:










(As I look at this large, I think I need to give him a smaller nose!)

With that said, I had better get "hopping" and get moving on all of this stuff. The next few days will be truly exciting to see them coming to life. I hope you come back to visit here and see them!

Have a wonderful and creative week ahead! Happy Monday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Bunny's Been Busy Designing! *
> 
> My goodness! What a fun and productive weekend I had. I think I must be a little crazy because it seems the more directions I am going in at once, the more things I want to do. It may sound 'corny' but I feel so, so fortunate to be able to work doing something I love every single day. You must all think I am kidding when I say I can't wait to wake up and get started each day, but that is truly the case.
> 
> On Saturday night, I probably only slept for a couple of hours because my head was so busy thinking of new ideas, I couldn't shut it down. After fighting it for a couple of hours and tossing and turning, I decided to give in to it and just got out of bed and started drawing. I figured that I could take a nap the next day (but that didn't happen!) and I actually accomplished a great deal. With that drawing under my belt, I spent the rest of the day tidying up the house, making soup and even packaging up all my orders that need to go out today. I usually do that in the morning, but I figured I was on a roll - so why not?
> 
> I finished all of these things with much of the day left, and I was finally able to sit down and nearly complete my "Day 2" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments that I am working on this year. They are nearly done and will be finished up today and sent out tomorrow - right on schedule!
> 
> I hit a 'stopping point' at about 9pm. I had added the layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust on them and it really needs to dry overnight before sealing, so it was a good time for me to leave them alone and take a break. But they look good up to this point. I was thrilled to get all the lettering under my belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many like to do the lettering using marker, I chose to do it with a small paint brush and paint. I know it may not look as perfect as the marker ones and will take a bit longer to do, but I feel that not only will it help build my painting skills, but it also looks really nice and 'hand painted'. And that is part of the charm of these ornaments, I believe.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these photos show the ornaments without the opal dust applied. I will have finished photos of that tomorrow. I also need to add some of the tiny crystal rhinestones to give them that finished look. But I am almost there!
> 
> As I sat down last night and finished things up, I really felt like I accomplished a lot. Things are going pretty well and there is lots that I have to look forward to creating in the near future.
> 
> I couldn't wind down though, so I started working on another large embroidery project from Di van Niekirk. Since I finished my "A Perfect World" sampler (Panel 14 of 17 pictured here) I have been itching to do another. Di is 'retiring' and closing her store (good for her, but I will MISS her!) so I purchased another sampler panel that is similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see all of the panel photographs, you are invited to check out my Picasa photo album here: A Perfect World Embroidery Photos by Sheila Landry.
> 
> I am also in the process of designing some simple kits to offer of my own embroidery designs. I have some materials on order for the first of these kits and will share them as they progress. I have had lots of you ask about them and I am happy to make them, it is just finding the hours in the day to do so that bogs me down. But following along with Di's kits are very relaxing for me, (I don't have to THINK!) and I find it is a great way to 'unwind' at the end of the day. I have felt lost since I finished my big sampler up last year. It took me a year to complete. I still have a third panel as well from Di, but I feel that by the time I am done with these, I should be proficient enough to keep working on my own designs. It is going to be so much fun!
> 
> So that is how my busy weekend went. I even had time to make a lovely pot of beef vegetable soup with barley. I froze some but will have several dinners of it throughout this week when I am again busy and don't have time to cook properly. I certainly love soup and they are predicting more snow storms for the next few days so I am set.
> 
> Whether I have power or not, I will be happy!
> 
> Today I hope to get 'cutting' on my new design. I also have some other quick painting designs that I am creating for Easter. Here is a little 'teaser' of my work for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (As I look at this large, I think I need to give him a smaller nose!)
> 
> With that said, I had better get "hopping" and get moving on all of this stuff. The next few days will be truly exciting to see them coming to life. I hope you come back to visit here and see them!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative week ahead! Happy Monday!


Beautiful work Sheila. They really look like they've been made out of shortcake. Wonder how they taste.
Waiting to see the final photos.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Bunny's Been Busy Designing! *
> 
> My goodness! What a fun and productive weekend I had. I think I must be a little crazy because it seems the more directions I am going in at once, the more things I want to do. It may sound 'corny' but I feel so, so fortunate to be able to work doing something I love every single day. You must all think I am kidding when I say I can't wait to wake up and get started each day, but that is truly the case.
> 
> On Saturday night, I probably only slept for a couple of hours because my head was so busy thinking of new ideas, I couldn't shut it down. After fighting it for a couple of hours and tossing and turning, I decided to give in to it and just got out of bed and started drawing. I figured that I could take a nap the next day (but that didn't happen!) and I actually accomplished a great deal. With that drawing under my belt, I spent the rest of the day tidying up the house, making soup and even packaging up all my orders that need to go out today. I usually do that in the morning, but I figured I was on a roll - so why not?
> 
> I finished all of these things with much of the day left, and I was finally able to sit down and nearly complete my "Day 2" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments that I am working on this year. They are nearly done and will be finished up today and sent out tomorrow - right on schedule!
> 
> I hit a 'stopping point' at about 9pm. I had added the layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust on them and it really needs to dry overnight before sealing, so it was a good time for me to leave them alone and take a break. But they look good up to this point. I was thrilled to get all the lettering under my belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many like to do the lettering using marker, I chose to do it with a small paint brush and paint. I know it may not look as perfect as the marker ones and will take a bit longer to do, but I feel that not only will it help build my painting skills, but it also looks really nice and 'hand painted'. And that is part of the charm of these ornaments, I believe.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these photos show the ornaments without the opal dust applied. I will have finished photos of that tomorrow. I also need to add some of the tiny crystal rhinestones to give them that finished look. But I am almost there!
> 
> As I sat down last night and finished things up, I really felt like I accomplished a lot. Things are going pretty well and there is lots that I have to look forward to creating in the near future.
> 
> I couldn't wind down though, so I started working on another large embroidery project from Di van Niekirk. Since I finished my "A Perfect World" sampler (Panel 14 of 17 pictured here) I have been itching to do another. Di is 'retiring' and closing her store (good for her, but I will MISS her!) so I purchased another sampler panel that is similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see all of the panel photographs, you are invited to check out my Picasa photo album here: A Perfect World Embroidery Photos by Sheila Landry.
> 
> I am also in the process of designing some simple kits to offer of my own embroidery designs. I have some materials on order for the first of these kits and will share them as they progress. I have had lots of you ask about them and I am happy to make them, it is just finding the hours in the day to do so that bogs me down. But following along with Di's kits are very relaxing for me, (I don't have to THINK!) and I find it is a great way to 'unwind' at the end of the day. I have felt lost since I finished my big sampler up last year. It took me a year to complete. I still have a third panel as well from Di, but I feel that by the time I am done with these, I should be proficient enough to keep working on my own designs. It is going to be so much fun!
> 
> So that is how my busy weekend went. I even had time to make a lovely pot of beef vegetable soup with barley. I froze some but will have several dinners of it throughout this week when I am again busy and don't have time to cook properly. I certainly love soup and they are predicting more snow storms for the next few days so I am set.
> 
> Whether I have power or not, I will be happy!
> 
> Today I hope to get 'cutting' on my new design. I also have some other quick painting designs that I am creating for Easter. Here is a little 'teaser' of my work for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (As I look at this large, I think I need to give him a smaller nose!)
> 
> With that said, I had better get "hopping" and get moving on all of this stuff. The next few days will be truly exciting to see them coming to life. I hope you come back to visit here and see them!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative week ahead! Happy Monday!


Thank you so much, John.  I am completely finished tonight. Better pictures tomorrow. Thank you for always being so supportive of what I make. I really appreciate it!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Bunny's Been Busy Designing! *
> 
> My goodness! What a fun and productive weekend I had. I think I must be a little crazy because it seems the more directions I am going in at once, the more things I want to do. It may sound 'corny' but I feel so, so fortunate to be able to work doing something I love every single day. You must all think I am kidding when I say I can't wait to wake up and get started each day, but that is truly the case.
> 
> On Saturday night, I probably only slept for a couple of hours because my head was so busy thinking of new ideas, I couldn't shut it down. After fighting it for a couple of hours and tossing and turning, I decided to give in to it and just got out of bed and started drawing. I figured that I could take a nap the next day (but that didn't happen!) and I actually accomplished a great deal. With that drawing under my belt, I spent the rest of the day tidying up the house, making soup and even packaging up all my orders that need to go out today. I usually do that in the morning, but I figured I was on a roll - so why not?
> 
> I finished all of these things with much of the day left, and I was finally able to sit down and nearly complete my "Day 2" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments that I am working on this year. They are nearly done and will be finished up today and sent out tomorrow - right on schedule!
> 
> I hit a 'stopping point' at about 9pm. I had added the layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust on them and it really needs to dry overnight before sealing, so it was a good time for me to leave them alone and take a break. But they look good up to this point. I was thrilled to get all the lettering under my belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many like to do the lettering using marker, I chose to do it with a small paint brush and paint. I know it may not look as perfect as the marker ones and will take a bit longer to do, but I feel that not only will it help build my painting skills, but it also looks really nice and 'hand painted'. And that is part of the charm of these ornaments, I believe.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these photos show the ornaments without the opal dust applied. I will have finished photos of that tomorrow. I also need to add some of the tiny crystal rhinestones to give them that finished look. But I am almost there!
> 
> As I sat down last night and finished things up, I really felt like I accomplished a lot. Things are going pretty well and there is lots that I have to look forward to creating in the near future.
> 
> I couldn't wind down though, so I started working on another large embroidery project from Di van Niekirk. Since I finished my "A Perfect World" sampler (Panel 14 of 17 pictured here) I have been itching to do another. Di is 'retiring' and closing her store (good for her, but I will MISS her!) so I purchased another sampler panel that is similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see all of the panel photographs, you are invited to check out my Picasa photo album here: A Perfect World Embroidery Photos by Sheila Landry.
> 
> I am also in the process of designing some simple kits to offer of my own embroidery designs. I have some materials on order for the first of these kits and will share them as they progress. I have had lots of you ask about them and I am happy to make them, it is just finding the hours in the day to do so that bogs me down. But following along with Di's kits are very relaxing for me, (I don't have to THINK!) and I find it is a great way to 'unwind' at the end of the day. I have felt lost since I finished my big sampler up last year. It took me a year to complete. I still have a third panel as well from Di, but I feel that by the time I am done with these, I should be proficient enough to keep working on my own designs. It is going to be so much fun!
> 
> So that is how my busy weekend went. I even had time to make a lovely pot of beef vegetable soup with barley. I froze some but will have several dinners of it throughout this week when I am again busy and don't have time to cook properly. I certainly love soup and they are predicting more snow storms for the next few days so I am set.
> 
> Whether I have power or not, I will be happy!
> 
> Today I hope to get 'cutting' on my new design. I also have some other quick painting designs that I am creating for Easter. Here is a little 'teaser' of my work for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (As I look at this large, I think I need to give him a smaller nose!)
> 
> With that said, I had better get "hopping" and get moving on all of this stuff. The next few days will be truly exciting to see them coming to life. I hope you come back to visit here and see them!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative week ahead! Happy Monday!


Wow Sheila, your lettering is so perfect! I don't think I could ever get those clean lines with a paint brush. Looking forward to seeing that bunny project


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Bunny's Been Busy Designing! *
> 
> My goodness! What a fun and productive weekend I had. I think I must be a little crazy because it seems the more directions I am going in at once, the more things I want to do. It may sound 'corny' but I feel so, so fortunate to be able to work doing something I love every single day. You must all think I am kidding when I say I can't wait to wake up and get started each day, but that is truly the case.
> 
> On Saturday night, I probably only slept for a couple of hours because my head was so busy thinking of new ideas, I couldn't shut it down. After fighting it for a couple of hours and tossing and turning, I decided to give in to it and just got out of bed and started drawing. I figured that I could take a nap the next day (but that didn't happen!) and I actually accomplished a great deal. With that drawing under my belt, I spent the rest of the day tidying up the house, making soup and even packaging up all my orders that need to go out today. I usually do that in the morning, but I figured I was on a roll - so why not?
> 
> I finished all of these things with much of the day left, and I was finally able to sit down and nearly complete my "Day 2" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments that I am working on this year. They are nearly done and will be finished up today and sent out tomorrow - right on schedule!
> 
> I hit a 'stopping point' at about 9pm. I had added the layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust on them and it really needs to dry overnight before sealing, so it was a good time for me to leave them alone and take a break. But they look good up to this point. I was thrilled to get all the lettering under my belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many like to do the lettering using marker, I chose to do it with a small paint brush and paint. I know it may not look as perfect as the marker ones and will take a bit longer to do, but I feel that not only will it help build my painting skills, but it also looks really nice and 'hand painted'. And that is part of the charm of these ornaments, I believe.
> 
> Here is a picture of the backs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these photos show the ornaments without the opal dust applied. I will have finished photos of that tomorrow. I also need to add some of the tiny crystal rhinestones to give them that finished look. But I am almost there!
> 
> As I sat down last night and finished things up, I really felt like I accomplished a lot. Things are going pretty well and there is lots that I have to look forward to creating in the near future.
> 
> I couldn't wind down though, so I started working on another large embroidery project from Di van Niekirk. Since I finished my "A Perfect World" sampler (Panel 14 of 17 pictured here) I have been itching to do another. Di is 'retiring' and closing her store (good for her, but I will MISS her!) so I purchased another sampler panel that is similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see all of the panel photographs, you are invited to check out my Picasa photo album here: A Perfect World Embroidery Photos by Sheila Landry.
> 
> I am also in the process of designing some simple kits to offer of my own embroidery designs. I have some materials on order for the first of these kits and will share them as they progress. I have had lots of you ask about them and I am happy to make them, it is just finding the hours in the day to do so that bogs me down. But following along with Di's kits are very relaxing for me, (I don't have to THINK!) and I find it is a great way to 'unwind' at the end of the day. I have felt lost since I finished my big sampler up last year. It took me a year to complete. I still have a third panel as well from Di, but I feel that by the time I am done with these, I should be proficient enough to keep working on my own designs. It is going to be so much fun!
> 
> So that is how my busy weekend went. I even had time to make a lovely pot of beef vegetable soup with barley. I froze some but will have several dinners of it throughout this week when I am again busy and don't have time to cook properly. I certainly love soup and they are predicting more snow storms for the next few days so I am set.
> 
> Whether I have power or not, I will be happy!
> 
> Today I hope to get 'cutting' on my new design. I also have some other quick painting designs that I am creating for Easter. Here is a little 'teaser' of my work for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (As I look at this large, I think I need to give him a smaller nose!)
> 
> With that said, I had better get "hopping" and get moving on all of this stuff. The next few days will be truly exciting to see them coming to life. I hope you come back to visit here and see them!
> 
> Have a wonderful and creative week ahead! Happy Monday!


Thank you, Anna. I will show my brush that I use in the next post. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*12 Days of Christmas - Day 2 Completed!*

Winter has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. For the past two months, I think everyone around us here has held their breath and waited for the inevitable freezing temperatures, wind and snow. But up until yesterday, their dread has been pretty much unfounded.

Oh, we have had some snow and ice, but nothing to really complain about. A few inches here and there. A few storms that brushed by us and missed us by a whisker. Nothing that really lasted for more than a couple of days. Whatever accumulation we had would soon disappear and pale in comparison to the mountains of snow that was piled on us last year. As the calendar marched on and with January safely behind us, even I began to think that winter would bypass Nova Scotia altogether this year, as spring is quickly approaching. We would soon be heading to the shore to escape the warmer and more humid air inland. It would be here before we knew it.

But after all, this IS Canada. Did we really think that we would go through an entire year without the one or two healthy snowstorms? I think not. Not this year, anyway.

Our day started off nice enough. It was grey, but there was more grayish green grass than snow on the ground. Actually, there was only a very small amount left from last weeks' squall that hit. New England got hit hard, but for some reason, the storm, like several others that preceded it, only gently brushed by, leaving a slippery mess and then melting off the next few days. But as Keith and I did our daily errands (store, gym, post office) each time we emerged from someplace it was getting worse. At first just a few flakes. Then more. By the time we were at our final destination for the day, it was coming down hard and blowing nearly sideways. Places were already closing, as they rightfully should. There was no use keeping people working when things were getting so treacherous outside. Few were out anyway and I was very happy to be home, as by the time we arrived there, the snow was quickly accumulating and the storm was in full force.

We were prepared though and I wasn't worried. We had extra water, candles and blankets. If our power went out, we would be fine. Just another winter day in Canada. It brought back a feeling of 'normalcy' that had been missing the past month. It almost felt good.

I had a bowl of the good soup that I made the day before and hunkered down for the rest of the day. I have been working in so many directions this past month or so and I was anxious to finish the next stage of the project that I have been working on and will take me the entire year to complete - the 12 Days of Christmas ornaments sets that I was making that were designed by Lynne Andrews. It was great to close another chapter on it.

For those of you who may have not read before, I decided to make six sets of these lovely ornaments - five sets would be given as gifts and one set would be for myself. Since they are quite detailed and painted on both sides, I decided to give only the "Day 1" ornament at Christmas time and then I would paint one "Day" each month (times six) and mail them off to those receiving them as they were finished. This would result (in theory) of me sending the last ornament(s) in December of this year - just in time for Christmas 2016. It will be the gift that keeps on giving and will keep Christmas in their hearts for the entire year. Besides - making 72 ornaments was pretty much impossible for me to do. This allows me to make something really nice for my family members that would be a keepsake that they can have forever.

I painted most of the remaining part of the day yesterday, and I did, indeed finish up Day 2. I had shown them the other day as they were 'in progress' and I was working on the lettering. While Lynne's instructions call for using a marker for the lettering, I decided to challenge myself and use a brush to paint the wording on each ornament. I knew it would take much longer, but I do like the look of the painting lettering better and I thought it would be a nice 'skill builder' for me as well. (Yes - I am crazy!) I don't regret my choice, as I AM getting better and faster at the lettering. Just think how fast I will be by the time I am done with them all!

Here is the brush I use for the lettering:










It is my absolute favorite and has about 10 hairs on it. I have had this particular brush for probably over 10 years. I have a spare if I need one, but I don't see this one wearing much and hops it lasts another ten. It goes to show how having quality supplies and caring for them properly can make them last.

I am very proud of the finished ornaments:










They are as elegant and beautiful as Day 1:










It will be fun and rewarding to see the set grow each month, and it will also be a joy to be able to send them to both my children, Keith's mom and my "Canadian parents" and my dear friend of many, many years (I call him my 'adopted son') Leldon and his family. All of them are so special to me and it is pure joy to create these beautiful pieces for them.

Our Facebook group is growing and thriving as well. For those who aren't aware, I created a support group for people who not only want to make these lovely ornaments, but also those who just want to watch us and cheer us on. It has been a wonderful experience and I have made many new friends and already learned so much from my fellow artists. It is fascinating to see the different variations and methods that others use to create their ornaments. I invite any of you to come and join us. It is called the "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!" and it is full of fun, creativity and lots of positive energy. I think you will like it and some of you may want to even jump in and paint with us. Some were initially worried about 'keeping up' with everyone else, but there is no need for that. Since I am plodding along at only one "Day" per month, I will probably be the caboose of that group - finishing last. But there is no time frame to finish and no pressure on anyone. We are all there just to have fun and be creative and support each other. It is like a wonderful cyber-class that has its door open all the time and is completely free. It has turned into a wonderful opportunity for everyone.

I hope to see you there. I hope you enjoy seeing updates as well. I really think it is turning out to be one of the best ideas I have come up with to date, and I am so proud of everyone there.

So that will do it for today. I have some scrolling to do and I also have my new projects to play around with. It is all going to be fun.

In the end, we wound up with about a foot of snow. It is calm outside and actually very pretty. It feels like winter once again and I am sitting here cuddled in a blanket with the cats draped around me. All is well.

I hope you have a wonderful day today.










Happy Tuesday to you! Keep safe, warm, happy AND creative!


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days of Christmas - Day 2 Completed!*
> 
> Winter has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. For the past two months, I think everyone around us here has held their breath and waited for the inevitable freezing temperatures, wind and snow. But up until yesterday, their dread has been pretty much unfounded.
> 
> Oh, we have had some snow and ice, but nothing to really complain about. A few inches here and there. A few storms that brushed by us and missed us by a whisker. Nothing that really lasted for more than a couple of days. Whatever accumulation we had would soon disappear and pale in comparison to the mountains of snow that was piled on us last year. As the calendar marched on and with January safely behind us, even I began to think that winter would bypass Nova Scotia altogether this year, as spring is quickly approaching. We would soon be heading to the shore to escape the warmer and more humid air inland. It would be here before we knew it.
> 
> But after all, this IS Canada. Did we really think that we would go through an entire year without the one or two healthy snowstorms? I think not. Not this year, anyway.
> 
> Our day started off nice enough. It was grey, but there was more grayish green grass than snow on the ground. Actually, there was only a very small amount left from last weeks' squall that hit. New England got hit hard, but for some reason, the storm, like several others that preceded it, only gently brushed by, leaving a slippery mess and then melting off the next few days. But as Keith and I did our daily errands (store, gym, post office) each time we emerged from someplace it was getting worse. At first just a few flakes. Then more. By the time we were at our final destination for the day, it was coming down hard and blowing nearly sideways. Places were already closing, as they rightfully should. There was no use keeping people working when things were getting so treacherous outside. Few were out anyway and I was very happy to be home, as by the time we arrived there, the snow was quickly accumulating and the storm was in full force.
> 
> We were prepared though and I wasn't worried. We had extra water, candles and blankets. If our power went out, we would be fine. Just another winter day in Canada. It brought back a feeling of 'normalcy' that had been missing the past month. It almost felt good.
> 
> I had a bowl of the good soup that I made the day before and hunkered down for the rest of the day. I have been working in so many directions this past month or so and I was anxious to finish the next stage of the project that I have been working on and will take me the entire year to complete - the 12 Days of Christmas ornaments sets that I was making that were designed by Lynne Andrews. It was great to close another chapter on it.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read before, I decided to make six sets of these lovely ornaments - five sets would be given as gifts and one set would be for myself. Since they are quite detailed and painted on both sides, I decided to give only the "Day 1" ornament at Christmas time and then I would paint one "Day" each month (times six) and mail them off to those receiving them as they were finished. This would result (in theory) of me sending the last ornament(s) in December of this year - just in time for Christmas 2016. It will be the gift that keeps on giving and will keep Christmas in their hearts for the entire year. Besides - making 72 ornaments was pretty much impossible for me to do. This allows me to make something really nice for my family members that would be a keepsake that they can have forever.
> 
> I painted most of the remaining part of the day yesterday, and I did, indeed finish up Day 2. I had shown them the other day as they were 'in progress' and I was working on the lettering. While Lynne's instructions call for using a marker for the lettering, I decided to challenge myself and use a brush to paint the wording on each ornament. I knew it would take much longer, but I do like the look of the painting lettering better and I thought it would be a nice 'skill builder' for me as well. (Yes - I am crazy!) I don't regret my choice, as I AM getting better and faster at the lettering. Just think how fast I will be by the time I am done with them all!
> 
> Here is the brush I use for the lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my absolute favorite and has about 10 hairs on it. I have had this particular brush for probably over 10 years. I have a spare if I need one, but I don't see this one wearing much and hops it lasts another ten. It goes to show how having quality supplies and caring for them properly can make them last.
> 
> I am very proud of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are as elegant and beautiful as Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun and rewarding to see the set grow each month, and it will also be a joy to be able to send them to both my children, Keith's mom and my "Canadian parents" and my dear friend of many, many years (I call him my 'adopted son') Leldon and his family. All of them are so special to me and it is pure joy to create these beautiful pieces for them.
> 
> Our Facebook group is growing and thriving as well. For those who aren't aware, I created a support group for people who not only want to make these lovely ornaments, but also those who just want to watch us and cheer us on. It has been a wonderful experience and I have made many new friends and already learned so much from my fellow artists. It is fascinating to see the different variations and methods that others use to create their ornaments. I invite any of you to come and join us. It is called the "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!" and it is full of fun, creativity and lots of positive energy. I think you will like it and some of you may want to even jump in and paint with us. Some were initially worried about 'keeping up' with everyone else, but there is no need for that. Since I am plodding along at only one "Day" per month, I will probably be the caboose of that group - finishing last. But there is no time frame to finish and no pressure on anyone. We are all there just to have fun and be creative and support each other. It is like a wonderful cyber-class that has its door open all the time and is completely free. It has turned into a wonderful opportunity for everyone.
> 
> I hope to see you there. I hope you enjoy seeing updates as well. I really think it is turning out to be one of the best ideas I have come up with to date, and I am so proud of everyone there.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I have some scrolling to do and I also have my new projects to play around with. It is all going to be fun.
> 
> In the end, we wound up with about a foot of snow. It is calm outside and actually very pretty. It feels like winter once again and I am sitting here cuddled in a blanket with the cats draped around me. All is well.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you! Keep safe, warm, happy AND creative!


You paint a visual picture as beautifully as you paint your projects! 
You defiantly are a very gifted gal in journalism, painting and wood working!~Suzanne


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days of Christmas - Day 2 Completed!*
> 
> Winter has finally arrived here in Nova Scotia. For the past two months, I think everyone around us here has held their breath and waited for the inevitable freezing temperatures, wind and snow. But up until yesterday, their dread has been pretty much unfounded.
> 
> Oh, we have had some snow and ice, but nothing to really complain about. A few inches here and there. A few storms that brushed by us and missed us by a whisker. Nothing that really lasted for more than a couple of days. Whatever accumulation we had would soon disappear and pale in comparison to the mountains of snow that was piled on us last year. As the calendar marched on and with January safely behind us, even I began to think that winter would bypass Nova Scotia altogether this year, as spring is quickly approaching. We would soon be heading to the shore to escape the warmer and more humid air inland. It would be here before we knew it.
> 
> But after all, this IS Canada. Did we really think that we would go through an entire year without the one or two healthy snowstorms? I think not. Not this year, anyway.
> 
> Our day started off nice enough. It was grey, but there was more grayish green grass than snow on the ground. Actually, there was only a very small amount left from last weeks' squall that hit. New England got hit hard, but for some reason, the storm, like several others that preceded it, only gently brushed by, leaving a slippery mess and then melting off the next few days. But as Keith and I did our daily errands (store, gym, post office) each time we emerged from someplace it was getting worse. At first just a few flakes. Then more. By the time we were at our final destination for the day, it was coming down hard and blowing nearly sideways. Places were already closing, as they rightfully should. There was no use keeping people working when things were getting so treacherous outside. Few were out anyway and I was very happy to be home, as by the time we arrived there, the snow was quickly accumulating and the storm was in full force.
> 
> We were prepared though and I wasn't worried. We had extra water, candles and blankets. If our power went out, we would be fine. Just another winter day in Canada. It brought back a feeling of 'normalcy' that had been missing the past month. It almost felt good.
> 
> I had a bowl of the good soup that I made the day before and hunkered down for the rest of the day. I have been working in so many directions this past month or so and I was anxious to finish the next stage of the project that I have been working on and will take me the entire year to complete - the 12 Days of Christmas ornaments sets that I was making that were designed by Lynne Andrews. It was great to close another chapter on it.
> 
> For those of you who may have not read before, I decided to make six sets of these lovely ornaments - five sets would be given as gifts and one set would be for myself. Since they are quite detailed and painted on both sides, I decided to give only the "Day 1" ornament at Christmas time and then I would paint one "Day" each month (times six) and mail them off to those receiving them as they were finished. This would result (in theory) of me sending the last ornament(s) in December of this year - just in time for Christmas 2016. It will be the gift that keeps on giving and will keep Christmas in their hearts for the entire year. Besides - making 72 ornaments was pretty much impossible for me to do. This allows me to make something really nice for my family members that would be a keepsake that they can have forever.
> 
> I painted most of the remaining part of the day yesterday, and I did, indeed finish up Day 2. I had shown them the other day as they were 'in progress' and I was working on the lettering. While Lynne's instructions call for using a marker for the lettering, I decided to challenge myself and use a brush to paint the wording on each ornament. I knew it would take much longer, but I do like the look of the painting lettering better and I thought it would be a nice 'skill builder' for me as well. (Yes - I am crazy!) I don't regret my choice, as I AM getting better and faster at the lettering. Just think how fast I will be by the time I am done with them all!
> 
> Here is the brush I use for the lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my absolute favorite and has about 10 hairs on it. I have had this particular brush for probably over 10 years. I have a spare if I need one, but I don't see this one wearing much and hops it lasts another ten. It goes to show how having quality supplies and caring for them properly can make them last.
> 
> I am very proud of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are as elegant and beautiful as Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun and rewarding to see the set grow each month, and it will also be a joy to be able to send them to both my children, Keith's mom and my "Canadian parents" and my dear friend of many, many years (I call him my 'adopted son') Leldon and his family. All of them are so special to me and it is pure joy to create these beautiful pieces for them.
> 
> Our Facebook group is growing and thriving as well. For those who aren't aware, I created a support group for people who not only want to make these lovely ornaments, but also those who just want to watch us and cheer us on. It has been a wonderful experience and I have made many new friends and already learned so much from my fellow artists. It is fascinating to see the different variations and methods that others use to create their ornaments. I invite any of you to come and join us. It is called the "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!" and it is full of fun, creativity and lots of positive energy. I think you will like it and some of you may want to even jump in and paint with us. Some were initially worried about 'keeping up' with everyone else, but there is no need for that. Since I am plodding along at only one "Day" per month, I will probably be the caboose of that group - finishing last. But there is no time frame to finish and no pressure on anyone. We are all there just to have fun and be creative and support each other. It is like a wonderful cyber-class that has its door open all the time and is completely free. It has turned into a wonderful opportunity for everyone.
> 
> I hope to see you there. I hope you enjoy seeing updates as well. I really think it is turning out to be one of the best ideas I have come up with to date, and I am so proud of everyone there.
> 
> So that will do it for today. I have some scrolling to do and I also have my new projects to play around with. It is all going to be fun.
> 
> In the end, we wound up with about a foot of snow. It is calm outside and actually very pretty. It feels like winter once again and I am sitting here cuddled in a blanket with the cats draped around me. All is well.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you! Keep safe, warm, happy AND creative!


Thank you so much, Suzanne!  I am quite 'foggy' in the morning and sometimes just getting my thoughts together. It is like therapy (writing). I am glad you like the ornaments. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Playing "Catch-Up"*

These past few weeks have been quite busy. While I have always been pretty busy and had several things on the go at once, it seems that lately things have taken on a different 'tone' of busy. It is hard to describe. It is just a different 'feel' as to the things that have demanded my time. It is exciting and I will admit a little bit scary at the same time. When I take the time to actually asses things and consider what is going on, I realize that these new demands are just part of a growing business. Because of that, I think it is important to handle them in a way that will benefit both ourselves and our customers. That isn't always the easiest thing to do.

It comes down to making choices. My grandmother used to say we were like a pie - the more slices we have the smaller the pieces. I like that analogy because it really does hold a lot of merit. We all have the same 24 hours each day to accomplish. I remember as a young child that I was in awe of the accomplishments that some made so early in their lives. When I first read that Mozart was only in his mid-30's when he died, I was amazed that all of that beautiful music was created in such a short lifetime. (I am listening to Mozart now, which is why it came to mind.) That is only one example of the many prolific artists, scientists and creative people that we consider successful. What set them apart from us? Was it ONLY their level of creativity? Or was it a mixture of creativity, time management and (yes) chance?

My biggest complaint in my life these days is "not enough hours in the day." As our little business grows, so do the mundane tasks that take us away from the creative ones. Doing our daily mail has gone from maybe one or two pieces per week to anywhere from 50 and up. I am so thrilled to not only be selling patterns, but also my wood surfaces as well. With the high cost of postage these days, both Keith and I are surprised that so many of our customers still want their patterns sent through the mail. We never mind, and we have the printing situation well under control as far as a cost effective and efficient system which allows us to offer full color, high quality patterns at the same cost as PDF files, but it does take us a little longer to package and ship everything. It is just part of the process.

When I am cutting wood (which is a lot lately) I have lots of time to think about other projects that I want to make. The more I cut, the more I think and therefore the more that I have planned for future projects. This is a wonderful thing for a designer, as I can't remember the last time I was trying to think of what to make next. My bigger 'problem' these day (which is NOT a problem - that was sarcasm) is to decide which project to make NEXT. There is now a backlog of new projects ideas in my mind that I am realizing will take me several years to implement. That is if I stopped thinking of new things this very moment (it WON'T happen!)

Add to that the many, many wonderful new products that are available for artists and being creative (thank you, DecoArt, Derwent, Faber Castell, Martin Weber and all the art and fiber supply companies!) and I think I am going to be busy for a long, long time.

I guess I am what one would call a "Multi-Media Artist." I used to define myself as either a "Woodworker" or a "Painter". It was simpler back then. There were those who did woodworking and those who painted. The two art forms were clearly segregated and it was rare to come across someone who did both. But things have changed quite a bit. Painting has expanded to mean anything from Decoupage, Stenciling, and renovation of old furniture to working with traditional acrylics, oils, pencils, watercolors, markers and just about any other medium that artists can get their hands on. Woodworking has also expanded from scroll sawing to intarsia, wood turning and just about anything else that can be made with 'tools'. There is much cross over into different media as well, as people are looking for and exploring ways to enhance and embellish their projects to make them unique. I think it is fabulous!

For myself, I find that sometimes I begin to feel overloaded. While I am used to having several projects on the go at any given time, lately I have felt this what I will call 'desperation' to make the things I am seeing in my head. The clock is ticking and I feel like a child at an ice cream buffet that doesn't know which flavor to taste first. I have so many wonderful supplies at my home here and many of them have barely been used. My biggest conundrum is finding the time to do everything while still keeping the ship here floating. What a challenge that has proven to be!

It wasn't really until the late afternoon yesterday that this really came to light for me. I was actually 'caught up' on my orders, with everything ordered out the door and all my external deadlines met. That hasn't happened in weeks. But as I sat in my living room trying to decide what to do next, I still felt the aftermath of that "I have to get things done" feeling. Surprisingly, it isn't like a switch that one can turn on and off. It is as if my adrenaline needed to take time to reach lower and 'normal' levels after being so hyped up for weeks. I mentioned to Keith, who was going out for the evening, that even though I was all caught up with things, I still felt 'anxious'. It puzzled me.

I suppose I can assimilate it to a freight train. When going full steam, you can't really stop it on a dime. It takes time to slow down and stop and I needed to respect that. I forced myself to slow down last night. I had made some dinner and phoned a friend for a bit. I then picked up a new piece of embroidery that I am making for myself and put on an old movie and settled in with the cats for a quiet evening.

It felt wonderful.

Keith thinks I am crazy when he sees my embroidery projects. I think he fails to see the purpose of hand stitching something. But to me, I love the detail of it and I also like that it is being creative with absolutely no pressure on me whatsoever. Not even from myself. If I make a mistake, I simply cut the thread, pull it out and try again. I can pick it up and work for five minutes or five hours - whatever I feel like - without lots of preparation or set up. It helps my mind slow down at the end of a crazy busy day (which has been most of them lately) and it allows me to relax and actually sleep better. That is really powerful stuff.

We all have our things that we feel relax us and help us shut down. I think we really need that in our lives. These past few weeks I have found myself staying up later and later to keep 'going' only to have fitful sleep and waking up only slightly later than normal and feeling a bit tired most of the day. It is not a healthy or productive cycle, as something eventually will give.

When I started my business, I vowed to do whatever it takes to make it successful. That was so many years ago that working 'all the time' has become somewhat of a habit. Even to the point of writing here in the morning, although I do feel it is very much like therapy for me, as it helps me map out my day. But as our business grows and the tasks to run it grow and multiply, I think that it is more important than ever to remember to allow ourselves time to relax (what does that word mean anymore?) and refresh our mind and souls as well as our bodies. Otherwise we will eventually burn out. It is inevitable.

So we do our best with the time we have and everything else will just have to fall into place. Sounds easy. 

Today I have a nice little pile of new things to work on. I created these pieces as both a pattern for my woodworking followers and as surfaces for my painting followers. I will spend the next couple of days 'playing' with them and having fun showing you all how I can bring them to life!










Wait until you see what I have in store for them! I have been thinking about them for weeks!

Keith also has a new pattern up on the site.










This SLDK407 Jeremiah 29:11 Bible verse plaque pattern isd part of his Large Sectional Bible Verse Plaques series. he is working on more designs to add into this group as well. As with all of his plaques of this nature, you can purchase just one individual plaque or mix and match for a better price for multiples. I have watched him take many days to make this beautiful design! He spent many, many hours drawing, changing and re-drawing the elements and lettering to look just perfect. I cna't believe how many times he changed things. But the result really shows all of his hard work, as the design and lettering flows so beautifully. Don't you agree?

We are getting another light blanket of snow as I write. It is the fluffy, gentle flakes like we see in movies. So quiet and pretty. It is nice to take the time to enjoy it and take it all in. Sometimes it is good to 'just be.'

Have a wonderful Thursday! The weekend is right around the corner. Remember to take time to feed your soul.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing "Catch-Up"*
> 
> These past few weeks have been quite busy. While I have always been pretty busy and had several things on the go at once, it seems that lately things have taken on a different 'tone' of busy. It is hard to describe. It is just a different 'feel' as to the things that have demanded my time. It is exciting and I will admit a little bit scary at the same time. When I take the time to actually asses things and consider what is going on, I realize that these new demands are just part of a growing business. Because of that, I think it is important to handle them in a way that will benefit both ourselves and our customers. That isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> It comes down to making choices. My grandmother used to say we were like a pie - the more slices we have the smaller the pieces. I like that analogy because it really does hold a lot of merit. We all have the same 24 hours each day to accomplish. I remember as a young child that I was in awe of the accomplishments that some made so early in their lives. When I first read that Mozart was only in his mid-30's when he died, I was amazed that all of that beautiful music was created in such a short lifetime. (I am listening to Mozart now, which is why it came to mind.) That is only one example of the many prolific artists, scientists and creative people that we consider successful. What set them apart from us? Was it ONLY their level of creativity? Or was it a mixture of creativity, time management and (yes) chance?
> 
> My biggest complaint in my life these days is "not enough hours in the day." As our little business grows, so do the mundane tasks that take us away from the creative ones. Doing our daily mail has gone from maybe one or two pieces per week to anywhere from 50 and up. I am so thrilled to not only be selling patterns, but also my wood surfaces as well. With the high cost of postage these days, both Keith and I are surprised that so many of our customers still want their patterns sent through the mail. We never mind, and we have the printing situation well under control as far as a cost effective and efficient system which allows us to offer full color, high quality patterns at the same cost as PDF files, but it does take us a little longer to package and ship everything. It is just part of the process.
> 
> When I am cutting wood (which is a lot lately) I have lots of time to think about other projects that I want to make. The more I cut, the more I think and therefore the more that I have planned for future projects. This is a wonderful thing for a designer, as I can't remember the last time I was trying to think of what to make next. My bigger 'problem' these day (which is NOT a problem - that was sarcasm) is to decide which project to make NEXT. There is now a backlog of new projects ideas in my mind that I am realizing will take me several years to implement. That is if I stopped thinking of new things this very moment (it WON'T happen!)
> 
> Add to that the many, many wonderful new products that are available for artists and being creative (thank you, DecoArt, Derwent, Faber Castell, Martin Weber and all the art and fiber supply companies!) and I think I am going to be busy for a long, long time.
> 
> I guess I am what one would call a "Multi-Media Artist." I used to define myself as either a "Woodworker" or a "Painter". It was simpler back then. There were those who did woodworking and those who painted. The two art forms were clearly segregated and it was rare to come across someone who did both. But things have changed quite a bit. Painting has expanded to mean anything from Decoupage, Stenciling, and renovation of old furniture to working with traditional acrylics, oils, pencils, watercolors, markers and just about any other medium that artists can get their hands on. Woodworking has also expanded from scroll sawing to intarsia, wood turning and just about anything else that can be made with 'tools'. There is much cross over into different media as well, as people are looking for and exploring ways to enhance and embellish their projects to make them unique. I think it is fabulous!
> 
> For myself, I find that sometimes I begin to feel overloaded. While I am used to having several projects on the go at any given time, lately I have felt this what I will call 'desperation' to make the things I am seeing in my head. The clock is ticking and I feel like a child at an ice cream buffet that doesn't know which flavor to taste first. I have so many wonderful supplies at my home here and many of them have barely been used. My biggest conundrum is finding the time to do everything while still keeping the ship here floating. What a challenge that has proven to be!
> 
> It wasn't really until the late afternoon yesterday that this really came to light for me. I was actually 'caught up' on my orders, with everything ordered out the door and all my external deadlines met. That hasn't happened in weeks. But as I sat in my living room trying to decide what to do next, I still felt the aftermath of that "I have to get things done" feeling. Surprisingly, it isn't like a switch that one can turn on and off. It is as if my adrenaline needed to take time to reach lower and 'normal' levels after being so hyped up for weeks. I mentioned to Keith, who was going out for the evening, that even though I was all caught up with things, I still felt 'anxious'. It puzzled me.
> 
> I suppose I can assimilate it to a freight train. When going full steam, you can't really stop it on a dime. It takes time to slow down and stop and I needed to respect that. I forced myself to slow down last night. I had made some dinner and phoned a friend for a bit. I then picked up a new piece of embroidery that I am making for myself and put on an old movie and settled in with the cats for a quiet evening.
> 
> It felt wonderful.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy when he sees my embroidery projects. I think he fails to see the purpose of hand stitching something. But to me, I love the detail of it and I also like that it is being creative with absolutely no pressure on me whatsoever. Not even from myself. If I make a mistake, I simply cut the thread, pull it out and try again. I can pick it up and work for five minutes or five hours - whatever I feel like - without lots of preparation or set up. It helps my mind slow down at the end of a crazy busy day (which has been most of them lately) and it allows me to relax and actually sleep better. That is really powerful stuff.
> 
> We all have our things that we feel relax us and help us shut down. I think we really need that in our lives. These past few weeks I have found myself staying up later and later to keep 'going' only to have fitful sleep and waking up only slightly later than normal and feeling a bit tired most of the day. It is not a healthy or productive cycle, as something eventually will give.
> 
> When I started my business, I vowed to do whatever it takes to make it successful. That was so many years ago that working 'all the time' has become somewhat of a habit. Even to the point of writing here in the morning, although I do feel it is very much like therapy for me, as it helps me map out my day. But as our business grows and the tasks to run it grow and multiply, I think that it is more important than ever to remember to allow ourselves time to relax (what does that word mean anymore?) and refresh our mind and souls as well as our bodies. Otherwise we will eventually burn out. It is inevitable.
> 
> So we do our best with the time we have and everything else will just have to fall into place. Sounds easy.
> 
> Today I have a nice little pile of new things to work on. I created these pieces as both a pattern for my woodworking followers and as surfaces for my painting followers. I will spend the next couple of days 'playing' with them and having fun showing you all how I can bring them to life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you see what I have in store for them! I have been thinking about them for weeks!
> 
> Keith also has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK407 Jeremiah 29:11 Bible verse plaque pattern isd part of his Large Sectional Bible Verse Plaques series. he is working on more designs to add into this group as well. As with all of his plaques of this nature, you can purchase just one individual plaque or mix and match for a better price for multiples. I have watched him take many days to make this beautiful design! He spent many, many hours drawing, changing and re-drawing the elements and lettering to look just perfect. I cna't believe how many times he changed things. But the result really shows all of his hard work, as the design and lettering flows so beautifully. Don't you agree?
> 
> We are getting another light blanket of snow as I write. It is the fluffy, gentle flakes like we see in movies. So quiet and pretty. It is nice to take the time to enjoy it and take it all in. Sometimes it is good to 'just be.'
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday! The weekend is right around the corner. Remember to take time to feed your soul.


Another beautiful plaque by Keith! Your pile of work looks very interesting. Looking forward to seeing the end result. Can't believe we are looking towards Easter already! Spring is in the air here with the flowers popping up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing "Catch-Up"*
> 
> These past few weeks have been quite busy. While I have always been pretty busy and had several things on the go at once, it seems that lately things have taken on a different 'tone' of busy. It is hard to describe. It is just a different 'feel' as to the things that have demanded my time. It is exciting and I will admit a little bit scary at the same time. When I take the time to actually asses things and consider what is going on, I realize that these new demands are just part of a growing business. Because of that, I think it is important to handle them in a way that will benefit both ourselves and our customers. That isn't always the easiest thing to do.
> 
> It comes down to making choices. My grandmother used to say we were like a pie - the more slices we have the smaller the pieces. I like that analogy because it really does hold a lot of merit. We all have the same 24 hours each day to accomplish. I remember as a young child that I was in awe of the accomplishments that some made so early in their lives. When I first read that Mozart was only in his mid-30's when he died, I was amazed that all of that beautiful music was created in such a short lifetime. (I am listening to Mozart now, which is why it came to mind.) That is only one example of the many prolific artists, scientists and creative people that we consider successful. What set them apart from us? Was it ONLY their level of creativity? Or was it a mixture of creativity, time management and (yes) chance?
> 
> My biggest complaint in my life these days is "not enough hours in the day." As our little business grows, so do the mundane tasks that take us away from the creative ones. Doing our daily mail has gone from maybe one or two pieces per week to anywhere from 50 and up. I am so thrilled to not only be selling patterns, but also my wood surfaces as well. With the high cost of postage these days, both Keith and I are surprised that so many of our customers still want their patterns sent through the mail. We never mind, and we have the printing situation well under control as far as a cost effective and efficient system which allows us to offer full color, high quality patterns at the same cost as PDF files, but it does take us a little longer to package and ship everything. It is just part of the process.
> 
> When I am cutting wood (which is a lot lately) I have lots of time to think about other projects that I want to make. The more I cut, the more I think and therefore the more that I have planned for future projects. This is a wonderful thing for a designer, as I can't remember the last time I was trying to think of what to make next. My bigger 'problem' these day (which is NOT a problem - that was sarcasm) is to decide which project to make NEXT. There is now a backlog of new projects ideas in my mind that I am realizing will take me several years to implement. That is if I stopped thinking of new things this very moment (it WON'T happen!)
> 
> Add to that the many, many wonderful new products that are available for artists and being creative (thank you, DecoArt, Derwent, Faber Castell, Martin Weber and all the art and fiber supply companies!) and I think I am going to be busy for a long, long time.
> 
> I guess I am what one would call a "Multi-Media Artist." I used to define myself as either a "Woodworker" or a "Painter". It was simpler back then. There were those who did woodworking and those who painted. The two art forms were clearly segregated and it was rare to come across someone who did both. But things have changed quite a bit. Painting has expanded to mean anything from Decoupage, Stenciling, and renovation of old furniture to working with traditional acrylics, oils, pencils, watercolors, markers and just about any other medium that artists can get their hands on. Woodworking has also expanded from scroll sawing to intarsia, wood turning and just about anything else that can be made with 'tools'. There is much cross over into different media as well, as people are looking for and exploring ways to enhance and embellish their projects to make them unique. I think it is fabulous!
> 
> For myself, I find that sometimes I begin to feel overloaded. While I am used to having several projects on the go at any given time, lately I have felt this what I will call 'desperation' to make the things I am seeing in my head. The clock is ticking and I feel like a child at an ice cream buffet that doesn't know which flavor to taste first. I have so many wonderful supplies at my home here and many of them have barely been used. My biggest conundrum is finding the time to do everything while still keeping the ship here floating. What a challenge that has proven to be!
> 
> It wasn't really until the late afternoon yesterday that this really came to light for me. I was actually 'caught up' on my orders, with everything ordered out the door and all my external deadlines met. That hasn't happened in weeks. But as I sat in my living room trying to decide what to do next, I still felt the aftermath of that "I have to get things done" feeling. Surprisingly, it isn't like a switch that one can turn on and off. It is as if my adrenaline needed to take time to reach lower and 'normal' levels after being so hyped up for weeks. I mentioned to Keith, who was going out for the evening, that even though I was all caught up with things, I still felt 'anxious'. It puzzled me.
> 
> I suppose I can assimilate it to a freight train. When going full steam, you can't really stop it on a dime. It takes time to slow down and stop and I needed to respect that. I forced myself to slow down last night. I had made some dinner and phoned a friend for a bit. I then picked up a new piece of embroidery that I am making for myself and put on an old movie and settled in with the cats for a quiet evening.
> 
> It felt wonderful.
> 
> Keith thinks I am crazy when he sees my embroidery projects. I think he fails to see the purpose of hand stitching something. But to me, I love the detail of it and I also like that it is being creative with absolutely no pressure on me whatsoever. Not even from myself. If I make a mistake, I simply cut the thread, pull it out and try again. I can pick it up and work for five minutes or five hours - whatever I feel like - without lots of preparation or set up. It helps my mind slow down at the end of a crazy busy day (which has been most of them lately) and it allows me to relax and actually sleep better. That is really powerful stuff.
> 
> We all have our things that we feel relax us and help us shut down. I think we really need that in our lives. These past few weeks I have found myself staying up later and later to keep 'going' only to have fitful sleep and waking up only slightly later than normal and feeling a bit tired most of the day. It is not a healthy or productive cycle, as something eventually will give.
> 
> When I started my business, I vowed to do whatever it takes to make it successful. That was so many years ago that working 'all the time' has become somewhat of a habit. Even to the point of writing here in the morning, although I do feel it is very much like therapy for me, as it helps me map out my day. But as our business grows and the tasks to run it grow and multiply, I think that it is more important than ever to remember to allow ourselves time to relax (what does that word mean anymore?) and refresh our mind and souls as well as our bodies. Otherwise we will eventually burn out. It is inevitable.
> 
> So we do our best with the time we have and everything else will just have to fall into place. Sounds easy.
> 
> Today I have a nice little pile of new things to work on. I created these pieces as both a pattern for my woodworking followers and as surfaces for my painting followers. I will spend the next couple of days 'playing' with them and having fun showing you all how I can bring them to life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you see what I have in store for them! I have been thinking about them for weeks!
> 
> Keith also has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK407 Jeremiah 29:11 Bible verse plaque pattern isd part of his Large Sectional Bible Verse Plaques series. he is working on more designs to add into this group as well. As with all of his plaques of this nature, you can purchase just one individual plaque or mix and match for a better price for multiples. I have watched him take many days to make this beautiful design! He spent many, many hours drawing, changing and re-drawing the elements and lettering to look just perfect. I cna't believe how many times he changed things. But the result really shows all of his hard work, as the design and lettering flows so beautifully. Don't you agree?
> 
> We are getting another light blanket of snow as I write. It is the fluffy, gentle flakes like we see in movies. So quiet and pretty. It is nice to take the time to enjoy it and take it all in. Sometimes it is good to 'just be.'
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday! The weekend is right around the corner. Remember to take time to feed your soul.


We got lots of snow over the weekend Anna. It seems our winter just started! I hope it doesn't stay too long! I am also looking forward to spring. Have a great week ahead!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Old Fashioned Foiled Eggs*

I am a sucker for nostalgia. It seems the older I get, the more I enjoy seeing things that remind me of 'days gone by'. It isn't as if I want to live in the past, but I think that those old fashioned items bring back many of the memories that I associate with them. Memories of people and places and perhaps times when I had a bit less responsibility and life (for me, anyway) was a little simpler. It is somewhat comforting seeing these things and remembering.

The other day when I was at a Winners store near me, I saw (and ultimately purchased) a foil-covered Easter Bunny piece. I had remembered items like this from my youth and I thought it would make a wonderful centerpiece for my spring table. there were some other foiled items as well, but they were a bit pricey. I thought the splurge on the bunny was all my pocketbook could handle at the moment, and was happy with that.

Yesterday I sat down to work on my next couple of projects that I had been showing you the past few days. When I pulled out my supplies, I found that I had an extra box of faux eggs that I had intended to repaint and use for my own decorating. This box was pre-colored, but the colors were rather 'blah' and I thought I would be able to figure out something much nicer. To my dismay, many of them had cracked and they looked even worse. I was ready to throw them out:










Then I had an idea . . .

What if I covered them in foil like my new bunny and used them that way? I think that would be pretty cool! But I didn't want them all silver, I wanted them to be in pretty colors to match my new bunny.

I thought about all the different kinds of paint that I had here and in searching through my supplies, I came across my DecoArt Glass Stains. They would be PERFECT for this project! Not only are they semi-transparent, but they are also made to adhere to slick, non-porous surfaces (like the foil!) and should work well. I crossed my fingers and got started 'playing' . . .

I cut a piece of foil a bit larger than the egg. I GENTLY crumpled it and uncrumpled it to give it some texture and laid the egg in the center:










I then got out my bottle of Aleen's Tacky Glue. I knew I needed something that was thick and had some body to it so the foil would sitck.










I covered all sides of the egg with the glue (the crack in it wouldn't even matter!) :










. . . and I spread it around the egg using first an old paint brush, and then I figured that it was easier just to use my fingers. (No pictures of that - I didn't want glue on my camera!) I left the glue semi-thick so that it could 'grab' the foil.










I then gently rolled the egg in the foil and cut off the excess. I didn't want lumps in the egg. There were a couple of places that I cut a little 'short' where I saw the egg sticking out, but I just put some glue on a small, irrigular piece of foil and patched the hole. You would never be able to tell where that was!










I then rolled the egg on a hard surface to flatten the foil as much as possible:










This also helped the glue stick. After letting it 'dry' for a bit (about an hour) I went back and made sure there were no loose 'flaps' where the foil overlapped. If there were, I gently cut them again with sharp scissors. If need be, I added little patches where the foil shifted, but this wasn't necessary except in a few places.

Once the six eggs I covered were dry, I was ready to add color. I picked six pretty colors of the DecoArt Glass Stain to use. For my project, I used the transparent ones:










I simply used my deerfoot stippler to tap on the color. I loved the effect! Even the 'darker' colors looked pretty and bright!










(HINT: You can always add another coat after the first is dry if you want more intense color!)

I used a variety of colors and I was THRILLED with the effect. Even the ugly, broken eggs had new life added to them!










I then had ANOTHER idea . . .

What if I tried to cover my SLDPK211 Bunny Ornament Cutout using the same method??










It WORKED!!!! It took a little more trimming and patching around the detailed areas, but was not hard at all! 










While it kind of side tracked me from my task at hand, I felt this was a wonderfully productive day! I changed a piece of damaged 'trash' to a pretty 'treasure' and gave it new life!










I am so excited about this because it has the three elements of a successful project - Easy, cost effective and BEAUTIFUL!

Here is a photo of my new eggs and bunny with the bunny I had purchased:










Don't they look spectacular together???

I suppose I can mention that you may want to spray the pieces with a GLOSS clear coat if you like. I didn't spray mine yet because I wanted them to dry overnight. I imagine you would just need a light coat for protection.

Thank you to DecoArt for offering so many amazing products! I am really beginning to think you have 'something for everything'!!

Now on to completing my new surfaces and patterns as I intended to do yesterday. I wonder what other surprises I will think of while doing them? I guess you will have to check back . . . .

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Bluepine38

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Fashioned Foiled Eggs*
> 
> I am a sucker for nostalgia. It seems the older I get, the more I enjoy seeing things that remind me of 'days gone by'. It isn't as if I want to live in the past, but I think that those old fashioned items bring back many of the memories that I associate with them. Memories of people and places and perhaps times when I had a bit less responsibility and life (for me, anyway) was a little simpler. It is somewhat comforting seeing these things and remembering.
> 
> The other day when I was at a Winners store near me, I saw (and ultimately purchased) a foil-covered Easter Bunny piece. I had remembered items like this from my youth and I thought it would make a wonderful centerpiece for my spring table. there were some other foiled items as well, but they were a bit pricey. I thought the splurge on the bunny was all my pocketbook could handle at the moment, and was happy with that.
> 
> Yesterday I sat down to work on my next couple of projects that I had been showing you the past few days. When I pulled out my supplies, I found that I had an extra box of faux eggs that I had intended to repaint and use for my own decorating. This box was pre-colored, but the colors were rather 'blah' and I thought I would be able to figure out something much nicer. To my dismay, many of them had cracked and they looked even worse. I was ready to throw them out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had an idea . . .
> 
> What if I covered them in foil like my new bunny and used them that way? I think that would be pretty cool! But I didn't want them all silver, I wanted them to be in pretty colors to match my new bunny.
> 
> I thought about all the different kinds of paint that I had here and in searching through my supplies, I came across my DecoArt Glass Stains. They would be PERFECT for this project! Not only are they semi-transparent, but they are also made to adhere to slick, non-porous surfaces (like the foil!) and should work well. I crossed my fingers and got started 'playing' . . .
> 
> I cut a piece of foil a bit larger than the egg. I GENTLY crumpled it and uncrumpled it to give it some texture and laid the egg in the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got out my bottle of Aleen's Tacky Glue. I knew I needed something that was thick and had some body to it so the foil would sitck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I covered all sides of the egg with the glue (the crack in it wouldn't even matter!) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I spread it around the egg using first an old paint brush, and then I figured that it was easier just to use my fingers. (No pictures of that - I didn't want glue on my camera!) I left the glue semi-thick so that it could 'grab' the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then gently rolled the egg in the foil and cut off the excess. I didn't want lumps in the egg. There were a couple of places that I cut a little 'short' where I saw the egg sticking out, but I just put some glue on a small, irrigular piece of foil and patched the hole. You would never be able to tell where that was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rolled the egg on a hard surface to flatten the foil as much as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also helped the glue stick. After letting it 'dry' for a bit (about an hour) I went back and made sure there were no loose 'flaps' where the foil overlapped. If there were, I gently cut them again with sharp scissors. If need be, I added little patches where the foil shifted, but this wasn't necessary except in a few places.
> 
> Once the six eggs I covered were dry, I was ready to add color. I picked six pretty colors of the DecoArt Glass Stain to use. For my project, I used the transparent ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply used my deerfoot stippler to tap on the color. I loved the effect! Even the 'darker' colors looked pretty and bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (HINT: You can always add another coat after the first is dry if you want more intense color!)
> 
> I used a variety of colors and I was THRILLED with the effect. Even the ugly, broken eggs had new life added to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had ANOTHER idea . . .
> 
> What if I tried to cover my SLDPK211 Bunny Ornament Cutout using the same method??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WORKED!!!! It took a little more trimming and patching around the detailed areas, but was not hard at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it kind of side tracked me from my task at hand, I felt this was a wonderfully productive day! I changed a piece of damaged 'trash' to a pretty 'treasure' and gave it new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited about this because it has the three elements of a successful project - Easy, cost effective and BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Here is a photo of my new eggs and bunny with the bunny I had purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look spectacular together???
> 
> I suppose I can mention that you may want to spray the pieces with a GLOSS clear coat if you like. I didn't spray mine yet because I wanted them to dry overnight. I imagine you would just need a light coat for protection.
> 
> Thank you to DecoArt for offering so many amazing products! I am really beginning to think you have 'something for everything'!!
> 
> Now on to completing my new surfaces and patterns as I intended to do yesterday. I wonder what other surprises I will think of while doing them? I guess you will have to check back . . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Still having fun and making things look beautiful, and recycling also. Looks like you will be ready for Easter
with time to spare. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Old Fashioned Foiled Eggs*
> 
> I am a sucker for nostalgia. It seems the older I get, the more I enjoy seeing things that remind me of 'days gone by'. It isn't as if I want to live in the past, but I think that those old fashioned items bring back many of the memories that I associate with them. Memories of people and places and perhaps times when I had a bit less responsibility and life (for me, anyway) was a little simpler. It is somewhat comforting seeing these things and remembering.
> 
> The other day when I was at a Winners store near me, I saw (and ultimately purchased) a foil-covered Easter Bunny piece. I had remembered items like this from my youth and I thought it would make a wonderful centerpiece for my spring table. there were some other foiled items as well, but they were a bit pricey. I thought the splurge on the bunny was all my pocketbook could handle at the moment, and was happy with that.
> 
> Yesterday I sat down to work on my next couple of projects that I had been showing you the past few days. When I pulled out my supplies, I found that I had an extra box of faux eggs that I had intended to repaint and use for my own decorating. This box was pre-colored, but the colors were rather 'blah' and I thought I would be able to figure out something much nicer. To my dismay, many of them had cracked and they looked even worse. I was ready to throw them out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had an idea . . .
> 
> What if I covered them in foil like my new bunny and used them that way? I think that would be pretty cool!  But I didn't want them all silver, I wanted them to be in pretty colors to match my new bunny.
> 
> I thought about all the different kinds of paint that I had here and in searching through my supplies, I came across my DecoArt Glass Stains. They would be PERFECT for this project! Not only are they semi-transparent, but they are also made to adhere to slick, non-porous surfaces (like the foil!) and should work well. I crossed my fingers and got started 'playing' . . .
> 
> I cut a piece of foil a bit larger than the egg. I GENTLY crumpled it and uncrumpled it to give it some texture and laid the egg in the center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got out my bottle of Aleen's Tacky Glue. I knew I needed something that was thick and had some body to it so the foil would sitck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I covered all sides of the egg with the glue (the crack in it wouldn't even matter!) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I spread it around the egg using first an old paint brush, and then I figured that it was easier just to use my fingers. (No pictures of that - I didn't want glue on my camera!) I left the glue semi-thick so that it could 'grab' the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then gently rolled the egg in the foil and cut off the excess. I didn't want lumps in the egg. There were a couple of places that I cut a little 'short' where I saw the egg sticking out, but I just put some glue on a small, irrigular piece of foil and patched the hole. You would never be able to tell where that was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rolled the egg on a hard surface to flatten the foil as much as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also helped the glue stick. After letting it 'dry' for a bit (about an hour) I went back and made sure there were no loose 'flaps' where the foil overlapped. If there were, I gently cut them again with sharp scissors. If need be, I added little patches where the foil shifted, but this wasn't necessary except in a few places.
> 
> Once the six eggs I covered were dry, I was ready to add color. I picked six pretty colors of the DecoArt Glass Stain to use. For my project, I used the transparent ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply used my deerfoot stippler to tap on the color. I loved the effect! Even the 'darker' colors looked pretty and bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (HINT: You can always add another coat after the first is dry if you want more intense color!)
> 
> I used a variety of colors and I was THRILLED with the effect. Even the ugly, broken eggs had new life added to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had ANOTHER idea . . .
> 
> What if I tried to cover my SLDPK211 Bunny Ornament Cutout using the same method??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WORKED!!!! It took a little more trimming and patching around the detailed areas, but was not hard at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it kind of side tracked me from my task at hand, I felt this was a wonderfully productive day! I changed a piece of damaged 'trash' to a pretty 'treasure' and gave it new life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited about this because it has the three elements of a successful project - Easy, cost effective and BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Here is a photo of my new eggs and bunny with the bunny I had purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they look spectacular together???
> 
> I suppose I can mention that you may want to spray the pieces with a GLOSS clear coat if you like. I didn't spray mine yet because I wanted them to dry overnight. I imagine you would just need a light coat for protection.
> 
> Thank you to DecoArt for offering so many amazing products! I am really beginning to think you have 'something for everything'!!
> 
> Now on to completing my new surfaces and patterns as I intended to do yesterday. I wonder what other surprises I will think of while doing them? I guess you will have to check back . . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, Gus. This was a FUN and EASY process that I thought even the woodworkers that don't paint will like!  Yes - I am working feverishly on Easter stuff now. It will come up quicker than we think!

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Assembly Required*

I feel like I have been on the 'slow train' lately. I am not sure exactly why that is. It seems like I am doing something from the time I get up in the morning until the time I go to sleep.

The days are passing much quicker than I would like them to. I look up at the clock and first it it mid-afternoon, then dinner time and then nearly midnight. How can time pass so quickly? I don't remember it being like that in the past.

Perhaps it is that my head is thinking up new things much faster than my hands can make them. The list of my 'to do' projects just keeps getting longer every day. Even I (who does not fancy math very much) know that if I add several things to my list each day and it takes one or more days to tick them off, I will fall behind. There is just so much that I want to accomplish!

Then I add to things my obsession for organization. (Although looking around here this morning one would wonder what the heck I am talking about!) Since we live in a small place, keeping things in order is imperative to keeping ourselves functional and making the best use of our time. Some of you have mentioned that you feel I am very organized - which most of the time, I am - but that doesn't just 'happen'. It is something that needs to be continually maintained and kept in check, or things can get out of hand very quickly. While those extra minutes of putting things back in their place don't seem like a big deal, they can save you a lot of headaches in the end. There is nothing I detest more than wasting time trying to locate something I know I have. It is frustrating and throws me off track and I look at it as a true waste of time. I admit to you all that not once, but TWICE in the past month or so this happened to me. I couldn't locate a particular supply that I had tucked away. The problem was that I didn't put it in its rightful place because I was busy, in a hurry or just plain lazy. I paid the price for it by having to search through the many, many boxes of things I have here. I really was disappointed in myself.

Every once in a while, I try to re-organize and re-shuffle things so that not only am I sure that everything is in its proper place, but it refreshes my old, feeble mind as to what I have. Re-visiting our 'stash' every now and then is a good thing, as it helps us remember those forgotten ideas and refreshes us as to just what supplies we have. That helps me not to buy stuff that I already have. (Yes - I do that too! <sigh!>)

With all that said, the weekend went by very, very quickly. On Friday I we spent the day with Keith's mom - as she had us over for a wonderful dinner. Since I hadn't been out of the house all week, I truly enjoyed the outing. It was nice to see four different walls for a bit. I love going over there because like myself, Keith's mom loves creating and she does beautiful counted cross stitch embroidery. You wouldn't believe the masterpieces she has created! Her house is full of lovely hand-stitched pictures. She always brings her smaller pieces with when she comes to visit here and she never minds if I bring things to work on when I go there. We can sit and talk for hours - all the while our hands busy creating. This Friday I brought my next set of "Day 3" ornaments from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas. After all - March is only a few weeks away and I while my "Day 2" ornaments should all be arriving this week, I don't want to get behind on "Day 3". It will be interesting to see if I am able to stay on schedule all year long. I hope so!

On Saturday and yesterday I worked on my many different bunnies. The pattern set that I am creating is not a difficult one, but it has many pieces in it. Making all the versions of the pattern for the packet photos simply takes a bit of time, and I spent most of the weekend (when I wasn't cooking or cleaning) painting the pieces for the final photos. I am nearly done, and later today or tomorrow I need to do the final assembly and write the instructions. They are coming along quite nicely.










I love the pretty spring colors! It really makes me happy just looking at them. I can't wait to assemble everything together and see how it looks!

Today I will be cutting orders once again. While I tend to overstock things, I have been fortunate in that the orders keep on steadily coming in. It has really been a lift to my business and it has been nice to meet so many new people and friends as customers. It is all good.

With that said, I want to get at it. I haven't been on the computer as much lately because I have been so busy 'doing'. If I take a little longer to answer your emails or questions, I hope you understand why. I try to sit down at the end of the day and clear out my email box, but some days I am just too tired. I do get to it the next morning though. That is the best I can do.

It is hazy and sunny here today in Nova Scotia. We had quite a bit of snow over the weekend and most of the businesses are closed today. Not because of the snow, but there is a civic holiday (I think!) and things like stores, the gym, the bank and I think the post office are closed. It is a good excuse to stay in and get some things done. Eventually, the slow train will get to the station!

I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I feel like I have been on the 'slow train' lately. I am not sure exactly why that is. It seems like I am doing something from the time I get up in the morning until the time I go to sleep.
> 
> The days are passing much quicker than I would like them to. I look up at the clock and first it it mid-afternoon, then dinner time and then nearly midnight. How can time pass so quickly? I don't remember it being like that in the past.
> 
> Perhaps it is that my head is thinking up new things much faster than my hands can make them. The list of my 'to do' projects just keeps getting longer every day. Even I (who does not fancy math very much) know that if I add several things to my list each day and it takes one or more days to tick them off, I will fall behind. There is just so much that I want to accomplish!
> 
> Then I add to things my obsession for organization. (Although looking around here this morning one would wonder what the heck I am talking about!) Since we live in a small place, keeping things in order is imperative to keeping ourselves functional and making the best use of our time. Some of you have mentioned that you feel I am very organized - which most of the time, I am - but that doesn't just 'happen'. It is something that needs to be continually maintained and kept in check, or things can get out of hand very quickly. While those extra minutes of putting things back in their place don't seem like a big deal, they can save you a lot of headaches in the end. There is nothing I detest more than wasting time trying to locate something I know I have. It is frustrating and throws me off track and I look at it as a true waste of time. I admit to you all that not once, but TWICE in the past month or so this happened to me. I couldn't locate a particular supply that I had tucked away. The problem was that I didn't put it in its rightful place because I was busy, in a hurry or just plain lazy. I paid the price for it by having to search through the many, many boxes of things I have here. I really was disappointed in myself.
> 
> Every once in a while, I try to re-organize and re-shuffle things so that not only am I sure that everything is in its proper place, but it refreshes my old, feeble mind as to what I have. Re-visiting our 'stash' every now and then is a good thing, as it helps us remember those forgotten ideas and refreshes us as to just what supplies we have. That helps me not to buy stuff that I already have. (Yes - I do that too! <sigh!>)
> 
> With all that said, the weekend went by very, very quickly. On Friday I we spent the day with Keith's mom - as she had us over for a wonderful dinner. Since I hadn't been out of the house all week, I truly enjoyed the outing. It was nice to see four different walls for a bit. I love going over there because like myself, Keith's mom loves creating and she does beautiful counted cross stitch embroidery. You wouldn't believe the masterpieces she has created! Her house is full of lovely hand-stitched pictures. She always brings her smaller pieces with when she comes to visit here and she never minds if I bring things to work on when I go there. We can sit and talk for hours - all the while our hands busy creating. This Friday I brought my next set of "Day 3" ornaments from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas. After all - March is only a few weeks away and I while my "Day 2" ornaments should all be arriving this week, I don't want to get behind on "Day 3". It will be interesting to see if I am able to stay on schedule all year long. I hope so!
> 
> On Saturday and yesterday I worked on my many different bunnies. The pattern set that I am creating is not a difficult one, but it has many pieces in it. Making all the versions of the pattern for the packet photos simply takes a bit of time, and I spent most of the weekend (when I wasn't cooking or cleaning) painting the pieces for the final photos. I am nearly done, and later today or tomorrow I need to do the final assembly and write the instructions. They are coming along quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty spring colors! It really makes me happy just looking at them. I can't wait to assemble everything together and see how it looks!
> 
> Today I will be cutting orders once again. While I tend to overstock things, I have been fortunate in that the orders keep on steadily coming in. It has really been a lift to my business and it has been nice to meet so many new people and friends as customers. It is all good.
> 
> With that said, I want to get at it. I haven't been on the computer as much lately because I have been so busy 'doing'. If I take a little longer to answer your emails or questions, I hope you understand why. I try to sit down at the end of the day and clear out my email box, but some days I am just too tired. I do get to it the next morning though. That is the best I can do.
> 
> It is hazy and sunny here today in Nova Scotia. We had quite a bit of snow over the weekend and most of the businesses are closed today. Not because of the snow, but there is a civic holiday (I think!) and things like stores, the gym, the bank and I think the post office are closed. It is a good excuse to stay in and get some things done. Eventually, the slow train will get to the station!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Monday to you all!


Foggy and hazy hear in Kentucky as well. Wish you & Keith a gr8 week


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I feel like I have been on the 'slow train' lately. I am not sure exactly why that is. It seems like I am doing something from the time I get up in the morning until the time I go to sleep.
> 
> The days are passing much quicker than I would like them to. I look up at the clock and first it it mid-afternoon, then dinner time and then nearly midnight. How can time pass so quickly? I don't remember it being like that in the past.
> 
> Perhaps it is that my head is thinking up new things much faster than my hands can make them. The list of my 'to do' projects just keeps getting longer every day. Even I (who does not fancy math very much) know that if I add several things to my list each day and it takes one or more days to tick them off, I will fall behind. There is just so much that I want to accomplish!
> 
> Then I add to things my obsession for organization. (Although looking around here this morning one would wonder what the heck I am talking about!) Since we live in a small place, keeping things in order is imperative to keeping ourselves functional and making the best use of our time. Some of you have mentioned that you feel I am very organized - which most of the time, I am - but that doesn't just 'happen'. It is something that needs to be continually maintained and kept in check, or things can get out of hand very quickly. While those extra minutes of putting things back in their place don't seem like a big deal, they can save you a lot of headaches in the end. There is nothing I detest more than wasting time trying to locate something I know I have. It is frustrating and throws me off track and I look at it as a true waste of time. I admit to you all that not once, but TWICE in the past month or so this happened to me. I couldn't locate a particular supply that I had tucked away. The problem was that I didn't put it in its rightful place because I was busy, in a hurry or just plain lazy. I paid the price for it by having to search through the many, many boxes of things I have here. I really was disappointed in myself.
> 
> Every once in a while, I try to re-organize and re-shuffle things so that not only am I sure that everything is in its proper place, but it refreshes my old, feeble mind as to what I have. Re-visiting our 'stash' every now and then is a good thing, as it helps us remember those forgotten ideas and refreshes us as to just what supplies we have. That helps me not to buy stuff that I already have. (Yes - I do that too! <sigh!>)
> 
> With all that said, the weekend went by very, very quickly. On Friday I we spent the day with Keith's mom - as she had us over for a wonderful dinner. Since I hadn't been out of the house all week, I truly enjoyed the outing. It was nice to see four different walls for a bit. I love going over there because like myself, Keith's mom loves creating and she does beautiful counted cross stitch embroidery. You wouldn't believe the masterpieces she has created! Her house is full of lovely hand-stitched pictures. She always brings her smaller pieces with when she comes to visit here and she never minds if I bring things to work on when I go there. We can sit and talk for hours - all the while our hands busy creating. This Friday I brought my next set of "Day 3" ornaments from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas. After all - March is only a few weeks away and I while my "Day 2" ornaments should all be arriving this week, I don't want to get behind on "Day 3". It will be interesting to see if I am able to stay on schedule all year long. I hope so!
> 
> On Saturday and yesterday I worked on my many different bunnies. The pattern set that I am creating is not a difficult one, but it has many pieces in it. Making all the versions of the pattern for the packet photos simply takes a bit of time, and I spent most of the weekend (when I wasn't cooking or cleaning) painting the pieces for the final photos. I am nearly done, and later today or tomorrow I need to do the final assembly and write the instructions. They are coming along quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty spring colors! It really makes me happy just looking at them. I can't wait to assemble everything together and see how it looks!
> 
> Today I will be cutting orders once again. While I tend to overstock things, I have been fortunate in that the orders keep on steadily coming in. It has really been a lift to my business and it has been nice to meet so many new people and friends as customers. It is all good.
> 
> With that said, I want to get at it. I haven't been on the computer as much lately because I have been so busy 'doing'. If I take a little longer to answer your emails or questions, I hope you understand why. I try to sit down at the end of the day and clear out my email box, but some days I am just too tired. I do get to it the next morning though. That is the best I can do.
> 
> It is hazy and sunny here today in Nova Scotia. We had quite a bit of snow over the weekend and most of the businesses are closed today. Not because of the snow, but there is a civic holiday (I think!) and things like stores, the gym, the bank and I think the post office are closed. It is a good excuse to stay in and get some things done. Eventually, the slow train will get to the station!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Roger! Have a wonderful week yourself! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I feel like I have been on the 'slow train' lately. I am not sure exactly why that is. It seems like I am doing something from the time I get up in the morning until the time I go to sleep.
> 
> The days are passing much quicker than I would like them to. I look up at the clock and first it it mid-afternoon, then dinner time and then nearly midnight. How can time pass so quickly? I don't remember it being like that in the past.
> 
> Perhaps it is that my head is thinking up new things much faster than my hands can make them. The list of my 'to do' projects just keeps getting longer every day. Even I (who does not fancy math very much) know that if I add several things to my list each day and it takes one or more days to tick them off, I will fall behind. There is just so much that I want to accomplish!
> 
> Then I add to things my obsession for organization. (Although looking around here this morning one would wonder what the heck I am talking about!) Since we live in a small place, keeping things in order is imperative to keeping ourselves functional and making the best use of our time. Some of you have mentioned that you feel I am very organized - which most of the time, I am - but that doesn't just 'happen'. It is something that needs to be continually maintained and kept in check, or things can get out of hand very quickly. While those extra minutes of putting things back in their place don't seem like a big deal, they can save you a lot of headaches in the end. There is nothing I detest more than wasting time trying to locate something I know I have. It is frustrating and throws me off track and I look at it as a true waste of time. I admit to you all that not once, but TWICE in the past month or so this happened to me. I couldn't locate a particular supply that I had tucked away. The problem was that I didn't put it in its rightful place because I was busy, in a hurry or just plain lazy. I paid the price for it by having to search through the many, many boxes of things I have here. I really was disappointed in myself.
> 
> Every once in a while, I try to re-organize and re-shuffle things so that not only am I sure that everything is in its proper place, but it refreshes my old, feeble mind as to what I have. Re-visiting our 'stash' every now and then is a good thing, as it helps us remember those forgotten ideas and refreshes us as to just what supplies we have. That helps me not to buy stuff that I already have. (Yes - I do that too! <sigh!>)
> 
> With all that said, the weekend went by very, very quickly. On Friday I we spent the day with Keith's mom - as she had us over for a wonderful dinner. Since I hadn't been out of the house all week, I truly enjoyed the outing. It was nice to see four different walls for a bit. I love going over there because like myself, Keith's mom loves creating and she does beautiful counted cross stitch embroidery. You wouldn't believe the masterpieces she has created! Her house is full of lovely hand-stitched pictures. She always brings her smaller pieces with when she comes to visit here and she never minds if I bring things to work on when I go there. We can sit and talk for hours - all the while our hands busy creating. This Friday I brought my next set of "Day 3" ornaments from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas. After all - March is only a few weeks away and I while my "Day 2" ornaments should all be arriving this week, I don't want to get behind on "Day 3". It will be interesting to see if I am able to stay on schedule all year long. I hope so!
> 
> On Saturday and yesterday I worked on my many different bunnies. The pattern set that I am creating is not a difficult one, but it has many pieces in it. Making all the versions of the pattern for the packet photos simply takes a bit of time, and I spent most of the weekend (when I wasn't cooking or cleaning) painting the pieces for the final photos. I am nearly done, and later today or tomorrow I need to do the final assembly and write the instructions. They are coming along quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty spring colors! It really makes me happy just looking at them. I can't wait to assemble everything together and see how it looks!
> 
> Today I will be cutting orders once again. While I tend to overstock things, I have been fortunate in that the orders keep on steadily coming in. It has really been a lift to my business and it has been nice to meet so many new people and friends as customers. It is all good.
> 
> With that said, I want to get at it. I haven't been on the computer as much lately because I have been so busy 'doing'. If I take a little longer to answer your emails or questions, I hope you understand why. I try to sit down at the end of the day and clear out my email box, but some days I am just too tired. I do get to it the next morning though. That is the best I can do.
> 
> It is hazy and sunny here today in Nova Scotia. We had quite a bit of snow over the weekend and most of the businesses are closed today. Not because of the snow, but there is a civic holiday (I think!) and things like stores, the gym, the bank and I think the post office are closed. It is a good excuse to stay in and get some things done. Eventually, the slow train will get to the station!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Monday to you all!


Even if spring weather is not here yet, those beautiful pastel colours make us realize Spring is not far off. Love the bunny (napkin rings?).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Assembly Required*
> 
> I feel like I have been on the 'slow train' lately. I am not sure exactly why that is. It seems like I am doing something from the time I get up in the morning until the time I go to sleep.
> 
> The days are passing much quicker than I would like them to. I look up at the clock and first it it mid-afternoon, then dinner time and then nearly midnight. How can time pass so quickly? I don't remember it being like that in the past.
> 
> Perhaps it is that my head is thinking up new things much faster than my hands can make them. The list of my 'to do' projects just keeps getting longer every day. Even I (who does not fancy math very much) know that if I add several things to my list each day and it takes one or more days to tick them off, I will fall behind. There is just so much that I want to accomplish!
> 
> Then I add to things my obsession for organization. (Although looking around here this morning one would wonder what the heck I am talking about!) Since we live in a small place, keeping things in order is imperative to keeping ourselves functional and making the best use of our time. Some of you have mentioned that you feel I am very organized - which most of the time, I am - but that doesn't just 'happen'. It is something that needs to be continually maintained and kept in check, or things can get out of hand very quickly. While those extra minutes of putting things back in their place don't seem like a big deal, they can save you a lot of headaches in the end. There is nothing I detest more than wasting time trying to locate something I know I have. It is frustrating and throws me off track and I look at it as a true waste of time. I admit to you all that not once, but TWICE in the past month or so this happened to me. I couldn't locate a particular supply that I had tucked away. The problem was that I didn't put it in its rightful place because I was busy, in a hurry or just plain lazy. I paid the price for it by having to search through the many, many boxes of things I have here. I really was disappointed in myself.
> 
> Every once in a while, I try to re-organize and re-shuffle things so that not only am I sure that everything is in its proper place, but it refreshes my old, feeble mind as to what I have. Re-visiting our 'stash' every now and then is a good thing, as it helps us remember those forgotten ideas and refreshes us as to just what supplies we have. That helps me not to buy stuff that I already have. (Yes - I do that too! <sigh!>)
> 
> With all that said, the weekend went by very, very quickly. On Friday I we spent the day with Keith's mom - as she had us over for a wonderful dinner. Since I hadn't been out of the house all week, I truly enjoyed the outing. It was nice to see four different walls for a bit. I love going over there because like myself, Keith's mom loves creating and she does beautiful counted cross stitch embroidery. You wouldn't believe the masterpieces she has created! Her house is full of lovely hand-stitched pictures. She always brings her smaller pieces with when she comes to visit here and she never minds if I bring things to work on when I go there. We can sit and talk for hours - all the while our hands busy creating. This Friday I brought my next set of "Day 3" ornaments from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas. After all - March is only a few weeks away and I while my "Day 2" ornaments should all be arriving this week, I don't want to get behind on "Day 3". It will be interesting to see if I am able to stay on schedule all year long. I hope so!
> 
> On Saturday and yesterday I worked on my many different bunnies. The pattern set that I am creating is not a difficult one, but it has many pieces in it. Making all the versions of the pattern for the packet photos simply takes a bit of time, and I spent most of the weekend (when I wasn't cooking or cleaning) painting the pieces for the final photos. I am nearly done, and later today or tomorrow I need to do the final assembly and write the instructions. They are coming along quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty spring colors! It really makes me happy just looking at them. I can't wait to assemble everything together and see how it looks!
> 
> Today I will be cutting orders once again. While I tend to overstock things, I have been fortunate in that the orders keep on steadily coming in. It has really been a lift to my business and it has been nice to meet so many new people and friends as customers. It is all good.
> 
> With that said, I want to get at it. I haven't been on the computer as much lately because I have been so busy 'doing'. If I take a little longer to answer your emails or questions, I hope you understand why. I try to sit down at the end of the day and clear out my email box, but some days I am just too tired. I do get to it the next morning though. That is the best I can do.
> 
> It is hazy and sunny here today in Nova Scotia. We had quite a bit of snow over the weekend and most of the businesses are closed today. Not because of the snow, but there is a civic holiday (I think!) and things like stores, the gym, the bank and I think the post office are closed. It is a good excuse to stay in and get some things done. Eventually, the slow train will get to the station!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day. Happy Monday to you all!


Yes, they are, Anna. They are actually an entire table ensemble. All pretty pastel bunnies (but you can use hard wood and not paint them if you wish!) I should be showing them in tomorrow's blog. I am just finishing up on them today. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*BUNNIES!!!!*

I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.

By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.

My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.

In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.

I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.

This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.

I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.

Now for the new designs . . .

I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:










I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.

And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.

Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.

Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.

It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hoppy Wednesday to you as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, Roger! You have a great day too! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


What a neat table setting for Easter or anytime. Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Anna! I am glad you like them. 

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Sounds like you need to get a nice, expensive, self-starting generator . . . and as soon as you get it installed, you can guarantee that you will never lose power again. Problem solved.
Actually, it's great to see how well you take all of these challenges in stride, and you always come up smiling. Must be the wonderful support that you have from Keith and the kitties.
Lovely work on the bunnies. They should be quite popular.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi, John - No - a generator is not on the list just yet. As you say, we cope pretty well. We have only lost power probably five times in the 7+ years we have been here. While it can be an inconvenience, it isn't the end of the world.

Our place here is tiny and the landlord has been taking over a year to fix the walls in our front closet, which eliminates a coveted storage space. The water is the main 'pain in the butt' when things go out, as the pump doesn't work naturally, but that is controlled by the landlord, so having our own generator would not help. There is just absolutely no place to store one without tripping over it on a daily basis.

Keith and I ARE looking for a new place. It is tricky because we would like to rent a house long-term and that is a difficult thing to do. We don't want to move and then have to move again in a year or so. We don't want to buy because he will ultimately inherit his family home where his mom is now. She sometimes talks of having a smaller place and it would be foolish for us to purchase a home now.

So we are kind of stuck. But I am a true believer that when the time is right, things will happen and fall into place. Fortunately, I am not so addicted to my computer that I can't do without it for a few hours. As you say - I just take them in stride and make the best of time when we are inconvenienced. It isn't life and death for us. 

It is getting to be time to move on anyway. Hopefully we will find a larger place and have a 'real shop' and a room I can make into a studio. Wouldn't that be the cat's meow?? 

Something to look forward to anyway . . .

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *BUNNIES!!!!*
> 
> I took the day off from 'social media' yesterday for the most part because I was on a roll. I was in the process of finishing up sanding and packaging several wood orders that I wanted to get to the post by the time the truck came for pickup in the afternoon. (Check!) I was also doing some drawing for a wonderful fellow designer and I wanted to get some things to her so she could get on with her own designing. She is creating some rubber stamps of her drawings and I am helping her out with the graphics. (Check!) I also wanted to finish up my latest project, which I showed you all some hints of in the past few entries. (Check!) It was a full day to be sure. I just felt that it would be much easier if I were truly focused on the tasks at hand - and I was.
> 
> By around 9pm, everything that I wanted to do (for the most part) was done. I had a simple dinner and got out my embroidery supplies to settle down before heading to bed. I made some peppermint tea, set up a good show on the TV and settled in to do some relaxing work. I did clear out most of the day's mail at that time that I hadn't go to until later. I was all set.
> 
> My moment of "Zen" lasted about 15 to 20 minutes though. We had a very stormy day yesterday with very strong winds. As things got quiet here, I could hear the wind howling outside, along with the rain. Keith was at his mom's for the evening working on some stuff in her basement. The cats were aware of it as well, as every time there was a huge gust, they awoke from their respective slumbers and kind of looked around. Finally, things just went black. Once again the power went out.
> 
> In the seven years I have lived here, we have only lost power probably five times. Three of those times have been within the last week. While the winter here has been pretty mild by Canada standards, we have certainly had our brutal days. It seemed inevitable that we would lose it yesterday. At least I was prepared.
> 
> I lit my lamp and sipped my still hot tea and read for a while. Keith came in completely soaked not too long after. We made sure everything was safe, retrieved our recycle bin from the neighbor's lawn, and called it a night. Within an hour or so everything came back on and the rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> This morning the storm has certainly passed. It is grey out and quiet and looks dull, as all of our snow has melted. It is certainly not one of the 'pretty' times of year. But it is part of living in an area with four seasons and we need to take it as it comes. This season will also pass.
> 
> I (once again) have lots of emails to catch up on when I am done here. If you messaged me or emailed me, I ask you to be patient. While stepping away from social media for a day has its positive side, it also has its cost. I will do my best to catch up this morning.
> 
> Now for the new designs . . .
> 
> I am very happy at how they came out. Last night before I settled down I took a composite photo of everything in the pattern set all completed. I think it makes a wonderful presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to sell the pattern as an 'all inclusive' set rather than split everything up. I just think that is the best way to do things. It will consist of a plate holder for cookies or even a cake, a pillar candle holder, some napkin rings, and an egg display plate. All painting instructions will be included in the pattern as well. You have choices as to whether you want to paint your bunnies as silhouettes, using soft pastel colors, or a bit more realistically. You can do whatever you like.
> 
> And for my painting followers, I am going to be offering ALL these pieces as pre-cut kits so you can also have fun with them. The large plate can be painted as I did it, or even used for your own spring design. Not only are these adorable bunnies good for Easter, but spring and summer as well. I hope you like them.
> 
> Today I will be writing out the pattern packet and it appears that we will be updating the site by tomorrow. Everything should be posted by then and I will have links to the pattern and the wood pieces as soon as they are available. Today I will also be working on one more type of egg tutorial for you all to decorate some eggs. I had an idea and I think it will be fun.
> 
> Thank you to those who were concerned about my absence. I appreciate the notes a great deal. Sometimes I just have to jump off the grid a bit in order to get some things done. yesterday was just one of those days.
> 
> It is mid-week already and soon the weekend will be upon us. Time is marching much quicker than I like, as usual. But soon spring and summer will be here and I think that will make people much happier. Me - I don't mind any season. I just take it as it comes and try to enjoy each day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


As I mentioned, you always come up smiling, and I'm convinced that it's an attitude that also shows in your work. There are lots of smiles in your catalogue, and that's super!!!
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Things!*

Today is going to be one of those posts where everything comes together at once. I guess that is typical when I do projects such as what I just completed. It seemed like I was here, there and everywhere and then suddenly - "BAM" (that's for you, Mary!  ) everything falls together nicely!

Well- sort of, anyway! (If it were only that easy!)

We managed to get everything completed and up on the site yesterday. I was proud because I even had my pattern packet finished BEFORE the update. Lately I have been lagging a bit behind and did the update first and then finished the pattern. It helped get things out there quickly but I didn't like the pressure it put on me. But I was able to keep up with things this time and although it took most of the day, we got things posted, the patterns completed and the newsletter out to our customers. All in all I think it was a good day.

I'll continue today by doing a little 'show and tell' of our new stuff for those of you who don't subscribe to see what things we have. I find that some people prefer to check out our new things this way (through my blog here) and that is fine. I don't want anyone getting mailings from us who don't want them. I try to respect everyone's wishes on that.

First of all, Keith has two new large Biblical plaques that he created. I think they both came out beautiful and I can attest to the many hours of work that he put into them. I realize that some people think he just types out fonts and makes them into a pattern for his word art plaques, but they couldn't be farther from the truth. Each letter is shaped and re-shaped so that it not only flows into the design correctly, but it is able to be cut on the scroll saw safely without pieces falling out. Nothing could be worse for a scroll sawyer than to invest time in an 'impossible' project! There are many, many poorly designed patterns on the market or offered for free that just don't make sense. These past two weeks I watched Keith painstakingly pick at these plaques. I believe he must have about 20 versions of each on his computer, fine tuning each version along the way. I know many of you appreciate this work that he does and we thank you for that. I think it really makes a difference in the final project and I hope you all agree.

The first plaque is a phrase from Jeremiah 29:11:










It is product SLDK407 on our site.

The second one is from Joshuea 1:9:










That pattern is SLDK408 on our site. I think both of them are beautiful additions to the series.

As for myself, I created the pattern for all of the bunny accessories that I showed this past week or so. I decided to put them all into one pattern (SLD523) to make all the pieces, since there are similar in shape.










My instructions also include full painting instructions along with the cutting and assembly instructions.

For my painting followers who don't cut wood, I am offering the wood kits for all the pieces.

The 10.5" wide platter (SLDPK136) can be ordered WITH the holes for holding eggs:










or WITHOUT the holes to paint your own design or paint it like my sample:










I also am offering the 5" wide Candle Holder (SLDPK137):










As well as a set of six Napkin Holders (SLDPK138)










As a bonus, I am giving the $8.95 pattern away for free if anyone orders any three of the surfaces. I thought it would be nice to do.

We also have new pattern specials on our Pattern Specials page. These are all Easter and spring themed projects. I hope there is something for everyone to enjoy!

As for me, I am taking the weekend 'off''. (Not really - many of you know me better!) I am off to visit today and I will be working on my 12 Days of Christmas ornaments as well as a new embroidery project that I started last week. This is another "Sampler" panel by Di van Niekerk. It is from her book "Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork" and has lots of new techniques. I really have MISSED having some needlework on the go and I like following along someone else's directions. It is a great way for me to unwind and relax after a busy day and I can pick it up for a couple of minutes or a couple of hours. I still plan to create my own original designs and kits to sell in the future, but this year has started off so busy that I just have to wait a little longer. But it will come. In the mean time, here is a sneak peek at the first panel:










I am nearly done with it, except my spider web needs a 'resident'. Di used a silver earring spider for her piece, but I think I will embroider my own. It think it will be fun.

I decided to name my piece "Every Flower is a Soul" after the quote by Gerard de Nerval - "Every flower is a soul blossoming in nature." We are all blossoming each and every day of our lives as we live an learn. I think it is appropriate.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Today the sun is shining beautifully and it promises to be a wonderful day ahead. It appears that spring has come early to our area, and I don't think I will argue with that.

I wish you all the best for your weekend ahead! Have fun and do something to feed your soul!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Things!*
> 
> Today is going to be one of those posts where everything comes together at once. I guess that is typical when I do projects such as what I just completed. It seemed like I was here, there and everywhere and then suddenly - "BAM" (that's for you, Mary!  ) everything falls together nicely!
> 
> Well- sort of, anyway! (If it were only that easy!)
> 
> We managed to get everything completed and up on the site yesterday. I was proud because I even had my pattern packet finished BEFORE the update. Lately I have been lagging a bit behind and did the update first and then finished the pattern. It helped get things out there quickly but I didn't like the pressure it put on me. But I was able to keep up with things this time and although it took most of the day, we got things posted, the patterns completed and the newsletter out to our customers. All in all I think it was a good day.
> 
> I'll continue today by doing a little 'show and tell' of our new stuff for those of you who don't subscribe to see what things we have. I find that some people prefer to check out our new things this way (through my blog here) and that is fine. I don't want anyone getting mailings from us who don't want them. I try to respect everyone's wishes on that.
> 
> First of all, Keith has two new large Biblical plaques that he created. I think they both came out beautiful and I can attest to the many hours of work that he put into them. I realize that some people think he just types out fonts and makes them into a pattern for his word art plaques, but they couldn't be farther from the truth. Each letter is shaped and re-shaped so that it not only flows into the design correctly, but it is able to be cut on the scroll saw safely without pieces falling out. Nothing could be worse for a scroll sawyer than to invest time in an 'impossible' project! There are many, many poorly designed patterns on the market or offered for free that just don't make sense. These past two weeks I watched Keith painstakingly pick at these plaques. I believe he must have about 20 versions of each on his computer, fine tuning each version along the way. I know many of you appreciate this work that he does and we thank you for that. I think it really makes a difference in the final project and I hope you all agree.
> 
> The first plaque is a phrase from Jeremiah 29:11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is product SLDK407 on our site.
> 
> The second one is from Joshuea 1:9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pattern is SLDK408 on our site. I think both of them are beautiful additions to the series.
> 
> As for myself, I created the pattern for all of the bunny accessories that I showed this past week or so. I decided to put them all into one pattern (SLD523) to make all the pieces, since there are similar in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructions also include full painting instructions along with the cutting and assembly instructions.
> 
> For my painting followers who don't cut wood, I am offering the wood kits for all the pieces.
> 
> The 10.5" wide platter (SLDPK136) can be ordered WITH the holes for holding eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or WITHOUT the holes to paint your own design or paint it like my sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering the 5" wide Candle Holder (SLDPK137):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a set of six Napkin Holders (SLDPK138)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, I am giving the $8.95 pattern away for free if anyone orders any three of the surfaces. I thought it would be nice to do.
> 
> We also have new pattern specials on our Pattern Specials page. These are all Easter and spring themed projects. I hope there is something for everyone to enjoy!
> 
> As for me, I am taking the weekend 'off''. (Not really - many of you know me better!) I am off to visit today and I will be working on my 12 Days of Christmas ornaments as well as a new embroidery project that I started last week. This is another "Sampler" panel by Di van Niekerk. It is from her book "Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork" and has lots of new techniques. I really have MISSED having some needlework on the go and I like following along someone else's directions. It is a great way for me to unwind and relax after a busy day and I can pick it up for a couple of minutes or a couple of hours. I still plan to create my own original designs and kits to sell in the future, but this year has started off so busy that I just have to wait a little longer. But it will come. In the mean time, here is a sneak peek at the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with it, except my spider web needs a 'resident'. Di used a silver earring spider for her piece, but I think I will embroider my own. It think it will be fun.
> 
> I decided to name my piece "Every Flower is a Soul" after the quote by Gerard de Nerval - "Every flower is a soul blossoming in nature." We are all blossoming each and every day of our lives as we live an learn. I think it is appropriate.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Today the sun is shining beautifully and it promises to be a wonderful day ahead. It appears that spring has come early to our area, and I don't think I will argue with that.
> 
> I wish you all the best for your weekend ahead! Have fun and do something to feed your soul!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Lovely work as usual Sheila. 
There's one other "product" of yours that I'm sure many of us appreciate, even though it is not in your catalogue. Your support and encouragement for all of your readers, and for other artists and crafters (as well as Keith). It's a generous gift, so thank you.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Things!*
> 
> Today is going to be one of those posts where everything comes together at once. I guess that is typical when I do projects such as what I just completed. It seemed like I was here, there and everywhere and then suddenly - "BAM" (that's for you, Mary!  ) everything falls together nicely!
> 
> Well- sort of, anyway! (If it were only that easy!)
> 
> We managed to get everything completed and up on the site yesterday. I was proud because I even had my pattern packet finished BEFORE the update. Lately I have been lagging a bit behind and did the update first and then finished the pattern. It helped get things out there quickly but I didn't like the pressure it put on me. But I was able to keep up with things this time and although it took most of the day, we got things posted, the patterns completed and the newsletter out to our customers. All in all I think it was a good day.
> 
> I'll continue today by doing a little 'show and tell' of our new stuff for those of you who don't subscribe to see what things we have. I find that some people prefer to check out our new things this way (through my blog here) and that is fine. I don't want anyone getting mailings from us who don't want them. I try to respect everyone's wishes on that.
> 
> First of all, Keith has two new large Biblical plaques that he created. I think they both came out beautiful and I can attest to the many hours of work that he put into them. I realize that some people think he just types out fonts and makes them into a pattern for his word art plaques, but they couldn't be farther from the truth. Each letter is shaped and re-shaped so that it not only flows into the design correctly, but it is able to be cut on the scroll saw safely without pieces falling out. Nothing could be worse for a scroll sawyer than to invest time in an 'impossible' project! There are many, many poorly designed patterns on the market or offered for free that just don't make sense. These past two weeks I watched Keith painstakingly pick at these plaques. I believe he must have about 20 versions of each on his computer, fine tuning each version along the way. I know many of you appreciate this work that he does and we thank you for that. I think it really makes a difference in the final project and I hope you all agree.
> 
> The first plaque is a phrase from Jeremiah 29:11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is product SLDK407 on our site.
> 
> The second one is from Joshuea 1:9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pattern is SLDK408 on our site. I think both of them are beautiful additions to the series.
> 
> As for myself, I created the pattern for all of the bunny accessories that I showed this past week or so. I decided to put them all into one pattern (SLD523) to make all the pieces, since there are similar in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructions also include full painting instructions along with the cutting and assembly instructions.
> 
> For my painting followers who don't cut wood, I am offering the wood kits for all the pieces.
> 
> The 10.5" wide platter (SLDPK136) can be ordered WITH the holes for holding eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or WITHOUT the holes to paint your own design or paint it like my sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering the 5" wide Candle Holder (SLDPK137):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a set of six Napkin Holders (SLDPK138)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, I am giving the $8.95 pattern away for free if anyone orders any three of the surfaces. I thought it would be nice to do.
> 
> We also have new pattern specials on our Pattern Specials page. These are all Easter and spring themed projects. I hope there is something for everyone to enjoy!
> 
> As for me, I am taking the weekend 'off''. (Not really - many of you know me better!) I am off to visit today and I will be working on my 12 Days of Christmas ornaments as well as a new embroidery project that I started last week. This is another "Sampler" panel by Di van Niekerk. It is from her book "Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork" and has lots of new techniques. I really have MISSED having some needlework on the go and I like following along someone else's directions. It is a great way for me to unwind and relax after a busy day and I can pick it up for a couple of minutes or a couple of hours. I still plan to create my own original designs and kits to sell in the future, but this year has started off so busy that I just have to wait a little longer. But it will come. In the mean time, here is a sneak peek at the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with it, except my spider web needs a 'resident'. Di used a silver earring spider for her piece, but I think I will embroider my own. It think it will be fun.
> 
> I decided to name my piece "Every Flower is a Soul" after the quote by Gerard de Nerval - "Every flower is a soul blossoming in nature." We are all blossoming each and every day of our lives as we live an learn. I think it is appropriate.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Today the sun is shining beautifully and it promises to be a wonderful day ahead. It appears that spring has come early to our area, and I don't think I will argue with that.
> 
> I wish you all the best for your weekend ahead! Have fun and do something to feed your soul!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Your embroidery is beautiful. Keep us up to date with the progress. Love seeing the different techniques for each panel.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Things!*
> 
> Today is going to be one of those posts where everything comes together at once. I guess that is typical when I do projects such as what I just completed. It seemed like I was here, there and everywhere and then suddenly - "BAM" (that's for you, Mary!  ) everything falls together nicely!
> 
> Well- sort of, anyway! (If it were only that easy!)
> 
> We managed to get everything completed and up on the site yesterday. I was proud because I even had my pattern packet finished BEFORE the update. Lately I have been lagging a bit behind and did the update first and then finished the pattern. It helped get things out there quickly but I didn't like the pressure it put on me. But I was able to keep up with things this time and although it took most of the day, we got things posted, the patterns completed and the newsletter out to our customers. All in all I think it was a good day.
> 
> I'll continue today by doing a little 'show and tell' of our new stuff for those of you who don't subscribe to see what things we have. I find that some people prefer to check out our new things this way (through my blog here) and that is fine. I don't want anyone getting mailings from us who don't want them. I try to respect everyone's wishes on that.
> 
> First of all, Keith has two new large Biblical plaques that he created. I think they both came out beautiful and I can attest to the many hours of work that he put into them. I realize that some people think he just types out fonts and makes them into a pattern for his word art plaques, but they couldn't be farther from the truth. Each letter is shaped and re-shaped so that it not only flows into the design correctly, but it is able to be cut on the scroll saw safely without pieces falling out. Nothing could be worse for a scroll sawyer than to invest time in an 'impossible' project! There are many, many poorly designed patterns on the market or offered for free that just don't make sense. These past two weeks I watched Keith painstakingly pick at these plaques. I believe he must have about 20 versions of each on his computer, fine tuning each version along the way. I know many of you appreciate this work that he does and we thank you for that. I think it really makes a difference in the final project and I hope you all agree.
> 
> The first plaque is a phrase from Jeremiah 29:11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is product SLDK407 on our site.
> 
> The second one is from Joshuea 1:9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pattern is SLDK408 on our site. I think both of them are beautiful additions to the series.
> 
> As for myself, I created the pattern for all of the bunny accessories that I showed this past week or so. I decided to put them all into one pattern (SLD523) to make all the pieces, since there are similar in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructions also include full painting instructions along with the cutting and assembly instructions.
> 
> For my painting followers who don't cut wood, I am offering the wood kits for all the pieces.
> 
> The 10.5" wide platter (SLDPK136) can be ordered WITH the holes for holding eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or WITHOUT the holes to paint your own design or paint it like my sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am offering the 5" wide Candle Holder (SLDPK137):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a set of six Napkin Holders (SLDPK138)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, I am giving the $8.95 pattern away for free if anyone orders any three of the surfaces. I thought it would be nice to do.
> 
> We also have new pattern specials on our Pattern Specials page. These are all Easter and spring themed projects. I hope there is something for everyone to enjoy!
> 
> As for me, I am taking the weekend 'off''. (Not really - many of you know me better!) I am off to visit today and I will be working on my 12 Days of Christmas ornaments as well as a new embroidery project that I started last week. This is another "Sampler" panel by Di van Niekerk. It is from her book "Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork" and has lots of new techniques. I really have MISSED having some needlework on the go and I like following along someone else's directions. It is a great way for me to unwind and relax after a busy day and I can pick it up for a couple of minutes or a couple of hours. I still plan to create my own original designs and kits to sell in the future, but this year has started off so busy that I just have to wait a little longer. But it will come. In the mean time, here is a sneak peek at the first panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly done with it, except my spider web needs a 'resident'. Di used a silver earring spider for her piece, but I think I will embroider my own. It think it will be fun.
> 
> I decided to name my piece "Every Flower is a Soul" after the quote by Gerard de Nerval - "Every flower is a soul blossoming in nature." We are all blossoming each and every day of our lives as we live an learn. I think it is appropriate.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Today the sun is shining beautifully and it promises to be a wonderful day ahead. It appears that spring has come early to our area, and I don't think I will argue with that.
> 
> I wish you all the best for your weekend ahead! Have fun and do something to feed your soul!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Good morning on Saturday!

Thank you both for your kindness and friendship. You are both always so wonderfully supportive of what I do, whether it be woodworking, painting or embroidery (or other fun things!) I am glad that I encourage others to be a bit more creative. That is really my goal here. I love hearing that people try things after reading about them here on my blog.

I will certainly keep you all updated on my work (including the needlework). I am so glad I have a project on the go, as it is a great way for em to 'de-stress' at the end of a busy day. I missed that!

Have a wonderful weekend!  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Along Came a (Little, Fat) Spider!*

As usual, the weekend went by much too quickly. We had a 'visiting day' on Friday, and I had earmarked Saturday for cutting orders. Sunday was to be my day to 'relax', but that didn't really happen. (It never really does!) I am not complaining though, as I did accomplish a lot and I was able to spend the latter part of the evening finishing up my Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project.

So much is going on lately in my life it seems. The growth of our business is really becoming more and more evident as each day/week/month passes. That is wonderful news for us because we have worked so hard for many years to achieve success. Slowly and surely things are changing.

A lot of times, changes mean discomfort. We are naturally creatures of habit and for the most part we like a routine. When things disrupt that rhythm it sometimes throws us for a loop. I think that how we deal with changes will certainly dictate how our future will be. Either we need to adjust with the changes or find ourselves trying to figure things out. It can be a bit intimidating.

As I look at the pile of boxes that will be taken to the post office today to be shipped, I am really proud of what we have accomplished so far. Even though I have been much busier in producing wood kits for our customers, I am happy to say that I send each box out knowing that the quality of what I ship is better than ever. Not that it was bad before, but as we do something over and over again, it seems natural that we find a better way to do thing, as we learn as we go. I think in that respect that I have improved quite a bit over the years. It really makes me feel good about what I am offering to my customers.

We got some promising news over the weekend as well regarding our life in general. I don't want to say much about it yet, as it is still in the planning stages, but there are going to be some changes over the year which will be quite significant for Keith and I and we believe will make our lives much better. I don't mean to sound cryptic about it, but I can't help but be excited and even though I can't really discuss it now, it gives me a sense of hope and happiness for a great step up for us. I promise to talke about it more as things progress. It is all good.

I am happy that so many of you are interested in seeing my embroidery projects. I always get nice feedback when I show them here in my blog. I really believe that creative people like many different types of creating, and few that I know are focused only on one venue. I still plan to begin creating some small embroidery kits to sell as soon as time permits. I have so many ideas of my own designs that I want to share and I know that by offering the supplies that many of you would be interested. It is so much fun.

Keith often says that my 'time off' closely resembles my work time. Isn't that a wonderful thing? I suppose it shows how much I truly love what I do and it shows that most of my day is spent doing something that I really and truly love. I am very fortunate.

Last night I was able to finish Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project. This is a kit by Di van Neikerk from her fourth book. I named the project "Every Flower Has a Soul" because each of these flowers seemed to speak to me. I find it pure joy and relaxation to sit down at the end of a busy day and just stitch. Having a project like this on the go is so relaxing. I can pick it up for five minutes or five hours and because I am following someone else's directions, it takes little thought on my part. There is some freedom in following others' directions - especially when they are so well-written. I am sure that those of you who craft (which is most of you, I expect) can attest to that. And when I see the end result, I feel pleased and accomplished. It reminds me why I love to create in the first place.

All I needed to do was make a little, fat spider. The book had a metal spider earring that it added to the web, but I chose to create a stumpwork (dimensional) spider instead. So here is the photo of the finished panel:










He came out pretty cute, I think. He is just a bit smaller than my finger nail:










I created him on a separate piece of fabric and cut him out and gathered the excess so he is slightly puffy. I then embroidered his legs right on the panel after he was attached. It gave a really need effect.

I truly love this type of creating. It is so much fun and so relaxing to me.










(Try as I did, the light was just not great for good photos. I will do better later on and add them in then.)

Today I will be painting on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am working on Day 3 and hope to send them out at the beginning of March.

It is a bright and beautifully warm February day here in Nova Scotia. So odd for our area for this time of year. It is very much like spring and even though it is much too early to think of that, there is hope that winter is pretty much behind us. Even though I like winter, I think after last year when it lingered so long, I am happy to have the snowy season so short this year.

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a (Little, Fat) Spider!*
> 
> As usual, the weekend went by much too quickly. We had a 'visiting day' on Friday, and I had earmarked Saturday for cutting orders. Sunday was to be my day to 'relax', but that didn't really happen. (It never really does!) I am not complaining though, as I did accomplish a lot and I was able to spend the latter part of the evening finishing up my Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project.
> 
> So much is going on lately in my life it seems. The growth of our business is really becoming more and more evident as each day/week/month passes. That is wonderful news for us because we have worked so hard for many years to achieve success. Slowly and surely things are changing.
> 
> A lot of times, changes mean discomfort. We are naturally creatures of habit and for the most part we like a routine. When things disrupt that rhythm it sometimes throws us for a loop. I think that how we deal with changes will certainly dictate how our future will be. Either we need to adjust with the changes or find ourselves trying to figure things out. It can be a bit intimidating.
> 
> As I look at the pile of boxes that will be taken to the post office today to be shipped, I am really proud of what we have accomplished so far. Even though I have been much busier in producing wood kits for our customers, I am happy to say that I send each box out knowing that the quality of what I ship is better than ever. Not that it was bad before, but as we do something over and over again, it seems natural that we find a better way to do thing, as we learn as we go. I think in that respect that I have improved quite a bit over the years. It really makes me feel good about what I am offering to my customers.
> 
> We got some promising news over the weekend as well regarding our life in general. I don't want to say much about it yet, as it is still in the planning stages, but there are going to be some changes over the year which will be quite significant for Keith and I and we believe will make our lives much better. I don't mean to sound cryptic about it, but I can't help but be excited and even though I can't really discuss it now, it gives me a sense of hope and happiness for a great step up for us. I promise to talke about it more as things progress. It is all good.
> 
> I am happy that so many of you are interested in seeing my embroidery projects. I always get nice feedback when I show them here in my blog. I really believe that creative people like many different types of creating, and few that I know are focused only on one venue. I still plan to begin creating some small embroidery kits to sell as soon as time permits. I have so many ideas of my own designs that I want to share and I know that by offering the supplies that many of you would be interested. It is so much fun.
> 
> Keith often says that my 'time off' closely resembles my work time. Isn't that a wonderful thing? I suppose it shows how much I truly love what I do and it shows that most of my day is spent doing something that I really and truly love. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Last night I was able to finish Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project. This is a kit by Di van Neikerk from her fourth book. I named the project "Every Flower Has a Soul" because each of these flowers seemed to speak to me. I find it pure joy and relaxation to sit down at the end of a busy day and just stitch. Having a project like this on the go is so relaxing. I can pick it up for five minutes or five hours and because I am following someone else's directions, it takes little thought on my part. There is some freedom in following others' directions - especially when they are so well-written. I am sure that those of you who craft (which is most of you, I expect) can attest to that. And when I see the end result, I feel pleased and accomplished. It reminds me why I love to create in the first place.
> 
> All I needed to do was make a little, fat spider. The book had a metal spider earring that it added to the web, but I chose to create a stumpwork (dimensional) spider instead. So here is the photo of the finished panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came out pretty cute, I think. He is just a bit smaller than my finger nail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created him on a separate piece of fabric and cut him out and gathered the excess so he is slightly puffy. I then embroidered his legs right on the panel after he was attached. It gave a really need effect.
> 
> I truly love this type of creating. It is so much fun and so relaxing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Try as I did, the light was just not great for good photos. I will do better later on and add them in then.)
> 
> Today I will be painting on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am working on Day 3 and hope to send them out at the beginning of March.
> 
> It is a bright and beautifully warm February day here in Nova Scotia. So odd for our area for this time of year. It is very much like spring and even though it is much too early to think of that, there is hope that winter is pretty much behind us. Even though I like winter, I think after last year when it lingered so long, I am happy to have the snowy season so short this year.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you!


I think your embroidered spider is a much better idea than a metal one. He turned out beautifully! Enjoy your Spring day


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a (Little, Fat) Spider!*
> 
> As usual, the weekend went by much too quickly. We had a 'visiting day' on Friday, and I had earmarked Saturday for cutting orders. Sunday was to be my day to 'relax', but that didn't really happen. (It never really does!) I am not complaining though, as I did accomplish a lot and I was able to spend the latter part of the evening finishing up my Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project.
> 
> So much is going on lately in my life it seems. The growth of our business is really becoming more and more evident as each day/week/month passes. That is wonderful news for us because we have worked so hard for many years to achieve success. Slowly and surely things are changing.
> 
> A lot of times, changes mean discomfort. We are naturally creatures of habit and for the most part we like a routine. When things disrupt that rhythm it sometimes throws us for a loop. I think that how we deal with changes will certainly dictate how our future will be. Either we need to adjust with the changes or find ourselves trying to figure things out. It can be a bit intimidating.
> 
> As I look at the pile of boxes that will be taken to the post office today to be shipped, I am really proud of what we have accomplished so far. Even though I have been much busier in producing wood kits for our customers, I am happy to say that I send each box out knowing that the quality of what I ship is better than ever. Not that it was bad before, but as we do something over and over again, it seems natural that we find a better way to do thing, as we learn as we go. I think in that respect that I have improved quite a bit over the years. It really makes me feel good about what I am offering to my customers.
> 
> We got some promising news over the weekend as well regarding our life in general. I don't want to say much about it yet, as it is still in the planning stages, but there are going to be some changes over the year which will be quite significant for Keith and I and we believe will make our lives much better. I don't mean to sound cryptic about it, but I can't help but be excited and even though I can't really discuss it now, it gives me a sense of hope and happiness for a great step up for us. I promise to talke about it more as things progress. It is all good.
> 
> I am happy that so many of you are interested in seeing my embroidery projects. I always get nice feedback when I show them here in my blog. I really believe that creative people like many different types of creating, and few that I know are focused only on one venue. I still plan to begin creating some small embroidery kits to sell as soon as time permits. I have so many ideas of my own designs that I want to share and I know that by offering the supplies that many of you would be interested. It is so much fun.
> 
> Keith often says that my 'time off' closely resembles my work time. Isn't that a wonderful thing? I suppose it shows how much I truly love what I do and it shows that most of my day is spent doing something that I really and truly love. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Last night I was able to finish Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project. This is a kit by Di van Neikerk from her fourth book. I named the project "Every Flower Has a Soul" because each of these flowers seemed to speak to me. I find it pure joy and relaxation to sit down at the end of a busy day and just stitch. Having a project like this on the go is so relaxing. I can pick it up for five minutes or five hours and because I am following someone else's directions, it takes little thought on my part. There is some freedom in following others' directions - especially when they are so well-written. I am sure that those of you who craft (which is most of you, I expect) can attest to that. And when I see the end result, I feel pleased and accomplished. It reminds me why I love to create in the first place.
> 
> All I needed to do was make a little, fat spider. The book had a metal spider earring that it added to the web, but I chose to create a stumpwork (dimensional) spider instead. So here is the photo of the finished panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came out pretty cute, I think. He is just a bit smaller than my finger nail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created him on a separate piece of fabric and cut him out and gathered the excess so he is slightly puffy. I then embroidered his legs right on the panel after he was attached. It gave a really need effect.
> 
> I truly love this type of creating. It is so much fun and so relaxing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Try as I did, the light was just not great for good photos. I will do better later on and add them in then.)
> 
> Today I will be painting on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am working on Day 3 and hope to send them out at the beginning of March.
> 
> It is a bright and beautifully warm February day here in Nova Scotia. So odd for our area for this time of year. It is very much like spring and even though it is much too early to think of that, there is hope that winter is pretty much behind us. Even though I like winter, I think after last year when it lingered so long, I am happy to have the snowy season so short this year.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you!


Sheila,

I am SO disappointed. I can't get the pictures to open, but I'm sure they're wonderful. I even get an error message when I right-click to open in a new tab. I'll have to come back to this and check it out when I'm at a hotspot and not on this dial-up. AARGH!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Along Came a (Little, Fat) Spider!*
> 
> As usual, the weekend went by much too quickly. We had a 'visiting day' on Friday, and I had earmarked Saturday for cutting orders. Sunday was to be my day to 'relax', but that didn't really happen. (It never really does!) I am not complaining though, as I did accomplish a lot and I was able to spend the latter part of the evening finishing up my Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project.
> 
> So much is going on lately in my life it seems. The growth of our business is really becoming more and more evident as each day/week/month passes. That is wonderful news for us because we have worked so hard for many years to achieve success. Slowly and surely things are changing.
> 
> A lot of times, changes mean discomfort. We are naturally creatures of habit and for the most part we like a routine. When things disrupt that rhythm it sometimes throws us for a loop. I think that how we deal with changes will certainly dictate how our future will be. Either we need to adjust with the changes or find ourselves trying to figure things out. It can be a bit intimidating.
> 
> As I look at the pile of boxes that will be taken to the post office today to be shipped, I am really proud of what we have accomplished so far. Even though I have been much busier in producing wood kits for our customers, I am happy to say that I send each box out knowing that the quality of what I ship is better than ever. Not that it was bad before, but as we do something over and over again, it seems natural that we find a better way to do thing, as we learn as we go. I think in that respect that I have improved quite a bit over the years. It really makes me feel good about what I am offering to my customers.
> 
> We got some promising news over the weekend as well regarding our life in general. I don't want to say much about it yet, as it is still in the planning stages, but there are going to be some changes over the year which will be quite significant for Keith and I and we believe will make our lives much better. I don't mean to sound cryptic about it, but I can't help but be excited and even though I can't really discuss it now, it gives me a sense of hope and happiness for a great step up for us. I promise to talke about it more as things progress. It is all good.
> 
> I am happy that so many of you are interested in seeing my embroidery projects. I always get nice feedback when I show them here in my blog. I really believe that creative people like many different types of creating, and few that I know are focused only on one venue. I still plan to begin creating some small embroidery kits to sell as soon as time permits. I have so many ideas of my own designs that I want to share and I know that by offering the supplies that many of you would be interested. It is so much fun.
> 
> Keith often says that my 'time off' closely resembles my work time. Isn't that a wonderful thing? I suppose it shows how much I truly love what I do and it shows that most of my day is spent doing something that I really and truly love. I am very fortunate.
> 
> Last night I was able to finish Panel 1 on my latest embroidery project. This is a kit by Di van Neikerk from her fourth book. I named the project "Every Flower Has a Soul" because each of these flowers seemed to speak to me. I find it pure joy and relaxation to sit down at the end of a busy day and just stitch. Having a project like this on the go is so relaxing. I can pick it up for five minutes or five hours and because I am following someone else's directions, it takes little thought on my part. There is some freedom in following others' directions - especially when they are so well-written. I am sure that those of you who craft (which is most of you, I expect) can attest to that. And when I see the end result, I feel pleased and accomplished. It reminds me why I love to create in the first place.
> 
> All I needed to do was make a little, fat spider. The book had a metal spider earring that it added to the web, but I chose to create a stumpwork (dimensional) spider instead. So here is the photo of the finished panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came out pretty cute, I think. He is just a bit smaller than my finger nail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created him on a separate piece of fabric and cut him out and gathered the excess so he is slightly puffy. I then embroidered his legs right on the panel after he was attached. It gave a really need effect.
> 
> I truly love this type of creating. It is so much fun and so relaxing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Try as I did, the light was just not great for good photos. I will do better later on and add them in then.)
> 
> Today I will be painting on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am working on Day 3 and hope to send them out at the beginning of March.
> 
> It is a bright and beautifully warm February day here in Nova Scotia. So odd for our area for this time of year. It is very much like spring and even though it is much too early to think of that, there is hope that winter is pretty much behind us. Even though I like winter, I think after last year when it lingered so long, I am happy to have the snowy season so short this year.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you!


Thank you so much Anna. He is much nicer in person. I couldn't get the light correct for the photos and I didn't want to take out my light box just yet. I will have better photos soon.

Lightweight - you can try going to my album directly here:

https://goo.gl/photos/WEUfDRBvdGxoYNBF6

I think this should get you there. It is just the beginning and there is much more to be done, but I am off to a good start. 

Thank you both for your comments! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Mid-Week "Weekend"*

Lj's isn't letting me post pictures here, so you can read my blog at my website here if you like. 

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/blog/post/3732384

(Sorry for the inconvenience!) Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Gold Leafing Egg Tutorial*

I am still not able to upload photos.

You can read my blog on my site here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/blog/post/3732704

(It's a GOOD one! Lots of photos and a tutorial! Just sayin' . . .  )


----------



## Underdog

scrollgirl said:


> *Gold Leafing Egg Tutorial*
> 
> I am still not able to upload photos.
> 
> You can read my blog on my site here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/blog/post/3732704
> 
> (It's a GOOD one! Lots of photos and a tutorial! Just sayin' . . .  )


Where the heck have the pictures GONE?!!! I'm unable to even VIEW them on my own Blog…
When did this happen?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Gold Leafing Egg Tutorial*
> 
> I am still not able to upload photos.
> 
> You can read my blog on my site here: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/blog/post/3732704
> 
> (It's a GOOD one! Lots of photos and a tutorial! Just sayin' . . .  )


It started yesterday. You can go to my site if you want to see my blog. I won't post here without photos because it wouldn't make sense and I am not about to write two blogs a day.

I am sure they will fix it soon. (I hope so, anyway!)

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some More Embroidery - Panel 2 Completed*

I am going to keep my post short today. (I know - I always say that!) I had planned on doing some drawing yesterday, but we kind of changed plans and that didn't really happen. I never really mind when things change up like that, as a little bit of being spontaneous is good for us. Many times things are even better than we anticipated. I think that was the case here.

We decided to invite Keith's mom over at the last minute, as we always enjoy her visit. It was a dreary and stormy day outside and it was nice to have some company. We have a nice relationship and she always brings some crafts to work on. That is the good thing about family - they take you as you are and it is never a fuss to have her drop in at any time.

The only thing that changed was that I didn't spend my time at the computer, but instead doing other things. While I had the choice of either painting on my "12 Days" ornaments or working on my embroidery piece, I decided that I wanted to move ahead with the needlework. I am excited about this piece and I think the several months' absence that I had from doing needlework has me longing to do more.

I am happy to say that I finished up Panel 2 of the piece, and even started on Panel 3. This one is going along really quickly, I think. Much quicker than my "A Perfect World" piece that I completed last year. I don't know if it is because it is an easier piece to make or if my skill has improved or perhaps a little of both. I do know that I really, really enjoy creating this lovely project and I soon hope to be doing some designing of my own. I want to offer not only the instructions, but also some small kits to encourage others to join me in this form of creativity.

I am not thrilled with the photos, as the lighting isn't great today. I didn't want to take the time to get my light box out, as I will take better photos later (I promise!) but you will get the main idea of how the work is coming.

Here is a photo of the finished panel #2:










It is cut and fun and I am proud of it. I loved creating the little snail using all silk thread:










I think he came out adorable!

The wildflower on the left is called Wild Sorghum:










It's leaves and stems are comprised of delicate chain stitches and the flowers themselves are French knots and pistil stitching.

Together the three look so pretty! They make a nice little vignette themselves and the panel is adorable.










On to panel #3!!

I plan to spend my weekend working on some new scroll sawing patterns as well as painting patterns. I plan on working on this embroidery when I get the chance and also I need to finish up my "12 Days" ornaments for day 3. I hope to ship them out on Monday or Tuesday.

It makes for a busy weekend. I hope to possibly get some cooking or baking worked into that as well. I know the days will pass quickly.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend, too. It is still springlike here in Nova Scotia. Once again we dodged the bullet of the storms that hit both Canada and the US. Perhaps after the long and snowy winter last year, the weather gods are giving us a break. I can only hope so, as I am kind of looking forward to warmer weather and having my car back with me again. I need to keep busy so the time will go quickly.

Happy Friday to you all! I wish you a fun and creative weekend! Have fun and find time to play and enjoy life!

"Your successes and happiness lies in you. Resolve to keep happy, and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulties." - Helen Keller


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Embroidery - Panel 2 Completed*
> 
> I am going to keep my post short today. (I know - I always say that!) I had planned on doing some drawing yesterday, but we kind of changed plans and that didn't really happen. I never really mind when things change up like that, as a little bit of being spontaneous is good for us. Many times things are even better than we anticipated. I think that was the case here.
> 
> We decided to invite Keith's mom over at the last minute, as we always enjoy her visit. It was a dreary and stormy day outside and it was nice to have some company. We have a nice relationship and she always brings some crafts to work on. That is the good thing about family - they take you as you are and it is never a fuss to have her drop in at any time.
> 
> The only thing that changed was that I didn't spend my time at the computer, but instead doing other things. While I had the choice of either painting on my "12 Days" ornaments or working on my embroidery piece, I decided that I wanted to move ahead with the needlework. I am excited about this piece and I think the several months' absence that I had from doing needlework has me longing to do more.
> 
> I am happy to say that I finished up Panel 2 of the piece, and even started on Panel 3. This one is going along really quickly, I think. Much quicker than my "A Perfect World" piece that I completed last year. I don't know if it is because it is an easier piece to make or if my skill has improved or perhaps a little of both. I do know that I really, really enjoy creating this lovely project and I soon hope to be doing some designing of my own. I want to offer not only the instructions, but also some small kits to encourage others to join me in this form of creativity.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the photos, as the lighting isn't great today. I didn't want to take the time to get my light box out, as I will take better photos later (I promise!) but you will get the main idea of how the work is coming.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished panel #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cut and fun and I am proud of it. I loved creating the little snail using all silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he came out adorable!
> 
> The wildflower on the left is called Wild Sorghum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's leaves and stems are comprised of delicate chain stitches and the flowers themselves are French knots and pistil stitching.
> 
> Together the three look so pretty! They make a nice little vignette themselves and the panel is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel #3!!
> 
> I plan to spend my weekend working on some new scroll sawing patterns as well as painting patterns. I plan on working on this embroidery when I get the chance and also I need to finish up my "12 Days" ornaments for day 3. I hope to ship them out on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It makes for a busy weekend. I hope to possibly get some cooking or baking worked into that as well. I know the days will pass quickly.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend, too. It is still springlike here in Nova Scotia. Once again we dodged the bullet of the storms that hit both Canada and the US. Perhaps after the long and snowy winter last year, the weather gods are giving us a break. I can only hope so, as I am kind of looking forward to warmer weather and having my car back with me again. I need to keep busy so the time will go quickly.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you a fun and creative weekend! Have fun and find time to play and enjoy life!
> 
> "Your successes and happiness lies in you. Resolve to keep happy, and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulties." - Helen Keller


Great work Sheila. Beautiful.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Embroidery - Panel 2 Completed*
> 
> I am going to keep my post short today. (I know - I always say that!) I had planned on doing some drawing yesterday, but we kind of changed plans and that didn't really happen. I never really mind when things change up like that, as a little bit of being spontaneous is good for us. Many times things are even better than we anticipated. I think that was the case here.
> 
> We decided to invite Keith's mom over at the last minute, as we always enjoy her visit. It was a dreary and stormy day outside and it was nice to have some company. We have a nice relationship and she always brings some crafts to work on. That is the good thing about family - they take you as you are and it is never a fuss to have her drop in at any time.
> 
> The only thing that changed was that I didn't spend my time at the computer, but instead doing other things. While I had the choice of either painting on my "12 Days" ornaments or working on my embroidery piece, I decided that I wanted to move ahead with the needlework. I am excited about this piece and I think the several months' absence that I had from doing needlework has me longing to do more.
> 
> I am happy to say that I finished up Panel 2 of the piece, and even started on Panel 3. This one is going along really quickly, I think. Much quicker than my "A Perfect World" piece that I completed last year. I don't know if it is because it is an easier piece to make or if my skill has improved or perhaps a little of both. I do know that I really, really enjoy creating this lovely project and I soon hope to be doing some designing of my own. I want to offer not only the instructions, but also some small kits to encourage others to join me in this form of creativity.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the photos, as the lighting isn't great today. I didn't want to take the time to get my light box out, as I will take better photos later (I promise!) but you will get the main idea of how the work is coming.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished panel #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cut and fun and I am proud of it. I loved creating the little snail using all silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he came out adorable!
> 
> The wildflower on the left is called Wild Sorghum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's leaves and stems are comprised of delicate chain stitches and the flowers themselves are French knots and pistil stitching.
> 
> Together the three look so pretty! They make a nice little vignette themselves and the panel is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel #3!!
> 
> I plan to spend my weekend working on some new scroll sawing patterns as well as painting patterns. I plan on working on this embroidery when I get the chance and also I need to finish up my "12 Days" ornaments for day 3. I hope to ship them out on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It makes for a busy weekend. I hope to possibly get some cooking or baking worked into that as well. I know the days will pass quickly.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend, too. It is still springlike here in Nova Scotia. Once again we dodged the bullet of the storms that hit both Canada and the US. Perhaps after the long and snowy winter last year, the weather gods are giving us a break. I can only hope so, as I am kind of looking forward to warmer weather and having my car back with me again. I need to keep busy so the time will go quickly.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you a fun and creative weekend! Have fun and find time to play and enjoy life!
> 
> "Your successes and happiness lies in you. Resolve to keep happy, and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulties." - Helen Keller


Another beautiful panel. I love the colours in the snail and the daisy. Spring is here as well. Actually have been out to workshop this week for a couple of hours! Have a great weekend.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Embroidery - Panel 2 Completed*
> 
> I am going to keep my post short today. (I know - I always say that!) I had planned on doing some drawing yesterday, but we kind of changed plans and that didn't really happen. I never really mind when things change up like that, as a little bit of being spontaneous is good for us. Many times things are even better than we anticipated. I think that was the case here.
> 
> We decided to invite Keith's mom over at the last minute, as we always enjoy her visit. It was a dreary and stormy day outside and it was nice to have some company. We have a nice relationship and she always brings some crafts to work on. That is the good thing about family - they take you as you are and it is never a fuss to have her drop in at any time.
> 
> The only thing that changed was that I didn't spend my time at the computer, but instead doing other things. While I had the choice of either painting on my "12 Days" ornaments or working on my embroidery piece, I decided that I wanted to move ahead with the needlework. I am excited about this piece and I think the several months' absence that I had from doing needlework has me longing to do more.
> 
> I am happy to say that I finished up Panel 2 of the piece, and even started on Panel 3. This one is going along really quickly, I think. Much quicker than my "A Perfect World" piece that I completed last year. I don't know if it is because it is an easier piece to make or if my skill has improved or perhaps a little of both. I do know that I really, really enjoy creating this lovely project and I soon hope to be doing some designing of my own. I want to offer not only the instructions, but also some small kits to encourage others to join me in this form of creativity.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the photos, as the lighting isn't great today. I didn't want to take the time to get my light box out, as I will take better photos later (I promise!) but you will get the main idea of how the work is coming.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished panel #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cut and fun and I am proud of it. I loved creating the little snail using all silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he came out adorable!
> 
> The wildflower on the left is called Wild Sorghum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's leaves and stems are comprised of delicate chain stitches and the flowers themselves are French knots and pistil stitching.
> 
> Together the three look so pretty! They make a nice little vignette themselves and the panel is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel #3!!
> 
> I plan to spend my weekend working on some new scroll sawing patterns as well as painting patterns. I plan on working on this embroidery when I get the chance and also I need to finish up my "12 Days" ornaments for day 3. I hope to ship them out on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It makes for a busy weekend. I hope to possibly get some cooking or baking worked into that as well. I know the days will pass quickly.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend, too. It is still springlike here in Nova Scotia. Once again we dodged the bullet of the storms that hit both Canada and the US. Perhaps after the long and snowy winter last year, the weather gods are giving us a break. I can only hope so, as I am kind of looking forward to warmer weather and having my car back with me again. I need to keep busy so the time will go quickly.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you a fun and creative weekend! Have fun and find time to play and enjoy life!
> 
> "Your successes and happiness lies in you. Resolve to keep happy, and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulties." - Helen Keller


Sheila,

Looking at your lovely panel is a wonderful way to end my day! Thanks for including your album on your previous post so I could enjoy that panel, too.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some More Embroidery - Panel 2 Completed*
> 
> I am going to keep my post short today. (I know - I always say that!) I had planned on doing some drawing yesterday, but we kind of changed plans and that didn't really happen. I never really mind when things change up like that, as a little bit of being spontaneous is good for us. Many times things are even better than we anticipated. I think that was the case here.
> 
> We decided to invite Keith's mom over at the last minute, as we always enjoy her visit. It was a dreary and stormy day outside and it was nice to have some company. We have a nice relationship and she always brings some crafts to work on. That is the good thing about family - they take you as you are and it is never a fuss to have her drop in at any time.
> 
> The only thing that changed was that I didn't spend my time at the computer, but instead doing other things. While I had the choice of either painting on my "12 Days" ornaments or working on my embroidery piece, I decided that I wanted to move ahead with the needlework. I am excited about this piece and I think the several months' absence that I had from doing needlework has me longing to do more.
> 
> I am happy to say that I finished up Panel 2 of the piece, and even started on Panel 3. This one is going along really quickly, I think. Much quicker than my "A Perfect World" piece that I completed last year. I don't know if it is because it is an easier piece to make or if my skill has improved or perhaps a little of both. I do know that I really, really enjoy creating this lovely project and I soon hope to be doing some designing of my own. I want to offer not only the instructions, but also some small kits to encourage others to join me in this form of creativity.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the photos, as the lighting isn't great today. I didn't want to take the time to get my light box out, as I will take better photos later (I promise!) but you will get the main idea of how the work is coming.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished panel #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cut and fun and I am proud of it. I loved creating the little snail using all silk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he came out adorable!
> 
> The wildflower on the left is called Wild Sorghum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's leaves and stems are comprised of delicate chain stitches and the flowers themselves are French knots and pistil stitching.
> 
> Together the three look so pretty! They make a nice little vignette themselves and the panel is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to panel #3!!
> 
> I plan to spend my weekend working on some new scroll sawing patterns as well as painting patterns. I plan on working on this embroidery when I get the chance and also I need to finish up my "12 Days" ornaments for day 3. I hope to ship them out on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It makes for a busy weekend. I hope to possibly get some cooking or baking worked into that as well. I know the days will pass quickly.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend, too. It is still springlike here in Nova Scotia. Once again we dodged the bullet of the storms that hit both Canada and the US. Perhaps after the long and snowy winter last year, the weather gods are giving us a break. I can only hope so, as I am kind of looking forward to warmer weather and having my car back with me again. I need to keep busy so the time will go quickly.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I wish you a fun and creative weekend! Have fun and find time to play and enjoy life!
> 
> "Your successes and happiness lies in you. Resolve to keep happy, and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulties." - Helen Keller


Thank you all so much for your kind comments. I know that LJ's isn't really the place to post embroidery stuff, but the OCD in me needs to have the blog number match up with the posts on my site.  I am glad you don't mind seeing my needlework here and I am even more thrilled that you like it so much.

As I always say - it is all creative in the long run - right?

Have a great weekend!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Leap Day Monday*

I am always looking for more time, it seems. Once every four years my wish comes true - we get an extra day to do things. Today is leap day and many consider it an 'extra' day. I will gladly take it!

This year has been so busy from the start for me. I can't believe that we are through the first two months already. Time is certainly moving quickly - even more so than usual. I suppose it helps that I sit here on this February 29th with my window open slightly. I am enjoying the fresh air that is being brought in and the beautiful sunny morning. This is certainly not a 'typical' winter for us here in Nova Scotia. We have had a few days of snow, but nothing that lasted very long. For the most part, it was a grey and rainy end to last year and beginning to this one. Certainly it was nothing like the mountains of snow we had last year. Even though I never really mind winter, I think I will take this for now. There is so much I want to get done and I think I am ready for some nice days. I think everyone is.

The weekend seemed to just fly by again. Keith and I had some personal things to do on Saturday and we treated ourselves to a nice dinner that evening. When we got home, I did some more work on my embroidery project and made good headway. I finished the next flower on panel 3 (the Narcissist) and was happy with that. But I will show you that soon.

Yesterday I took the day to do some things around the house and I wanted to work on my Day 3 of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. I am happy to say that they are nearly done and will be shipping out in the next day or so. I am right on schedule.

Here is a photo of the front of them:










At this point I still had a bit more to do as each of the hens was holding a sprig of holly in their beaks. Then I had to add the hologram Opal Dust to the centers and crystal rhinestones, which needed to be done last. The backs look like this:










These are pretty much completed, as I took the photos after the hologram glitter was added. I think they came out really nice.

For those that aren't aware, I created a wonderful Facebook group for those of us making Lynne's Ornaments as well as those who want to cheer us on and watch. You can access it here and join if you wish:

12 Day of Christmas ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!

Just put in a request to join and we will be happy to add you. We love the group and even if you aren't painting, you can learn a lot of nice tips and tricks from those who are.

Today I am changing my hat and once again doing some designing for the scroll saw. I have some nice ideas to draw up that I think others will like. As usual, it will be a busy day.

I am going to keep this short today and get to it. I hope you like seeing the progress on my ornaments. I am so happy that I am able to keep on schedule with them. So far, so good. Now if I can keep it up for the entire year. . .

Happy Leap Day Monday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Day 3 of my "12 Days of Christmas" Project Complete! *

It is hard to believe that it is MARCH already! Here in Nova Scotia, it is definitely coming 'in like a lamb' as we have sunshine and warm temperatures and a slight breeze. It really feels good to have the windows opened and allow the fresh air inside. Even if we do see another spot of winter, I am grateful for these little breaks. It is a nice indication of what is yet to come.

I spent yesterday working on some new designs as well as finishing up my "Day 3" of my Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas pattern. (You can get her Christmas Blessings pattern book for these ornaments HERE and the wood surfaces for the ornaments HERE on my own site.) For those who don't know, I am creating SIX sets of these beautiful ornaments (five sets for gifts and one for myself!) and painting a 'day' each month and mailing them out each month so that by December, all my recipients will have the full set for decorating. It is the only way I can manage to get them all done and it is fun to send something throughout the year. 

With each ornament that I complete, I fall more in love with this pattern. Lynne really outdid herself with this concept and I am thrilled to see each one come to life. Without further writing, I will show you the final photos of "Day 3" . . .

Here is the finished front of the ornament:










Each of the ornament has red hot-fix rhinestone 'berries' that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I LOVE their beautiful and inexpensive stones! There are so many places to use them! They are one of my favorite companies to buy from!

Here is the back of Day 3. Each of Lynne's ornaments is done on both sides, and equally beautiful:










Here is an angled shot of the front of the ornament showing the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them. You can't see it in the regular, head-on photos, but it really looks amazing as it picks up the light beautifully. Think how awesome these will look on a lit tree!










And the back . . .










And here are all six of mine. They look pretty cool all together.










I couldn't help to take a photo of my set so far. They look so wonderful altogether:










Here are the backs of all three:










As I see my set(s) grow, I am more and more pleased with how these come out. My ornaments are all painted using beautiful DecoArt products. Those of you who read often know that I am a big fan of their products and I expect I will be for life. Lynne's book showed the colors in Delta paints, but we have created conversion charts that are available so you can easily use your DecoArt Americana paint.

For those of you who would like to maybe makes these ornaments too or just watch, I set up a Facebook Suppor Group so we can cheer each other on and help each other stay motivated. It is like a very loose online class where we all have the same goal. There is no time frame, as everyone is going at their own pace according to their needs and lifestyles. We like to think it is fun and no pressure and the members there have certainly motivated me to stay on track. I love it! You can join us here:

12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews

You need to be "approved" but that is only to keep out spammers. 

For the rest of the day, I will be going back to my woodworking side and creating some new scroll saw patterns for our update later this week. I promise to give you all some hints tomorrow as to what I am working on, and I hope to get cutting by then as well.

I hope you all enjoy seeing the progression of these ornaments and I hope you come and join us if you are considering making them yourself. It is much more fun to compare notes with fellow painters and I have met some wonderful new friends through this project. It really is what creating should be all about! 

Have a wonderful Tuesday today. I hope you are warm and happy and enjoying the day. I know I will be.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Day 3 of my "12 Days of Christmas" Project Complete! *
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is MARCH already! Here in Nova Scotia, it is definitely coming 'in like a lamb' as we have sunshine and warm temperatures and a slight breeze. It really feels good to have the windows opened and allow the fresh air inside. Even if we do see another spot of winter, I am grateful for these little breaks. It is a nice indication of what is yet to come.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on some new designs as well as finishing up my "Day 3" of my Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas pattern. (You can get her Christmas Blessings pattern book for these ornaments HERE and the wood surfaces for the ornaments HERE on my own site.) For those who don't know, I am creating SIX sets of these beautiful ornaments (five sets for gifts and one for myself!) and painting a 'day' each month and mailing them out each month so that by December, all my recipients will have the full set for decorating. It is the only way I can manage to get them all done and it is fun to send something throughout the year.
> 
> With each ornament that I complete, I fall more in love with this pattern. Lynne really outdid herself with this concept and I am thrilled to see each one come to life. Without further writing, I will show you the final photos of "Day 3" . . .
> 
> Here is the finished front of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the ornament has red hot-fix rhinestone 'berries' that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I LOVE their beautiful and inexpensive stones! There are so many places to use them! They are one of my favorite companies to buy from!
> 
> Here is the back of Day 3. Each of Lynne's ornaments is done on both sides, and equally beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an angled shot of the front of the ornament showing the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them. You can't see it in the regular, head-on photos, but it really looks amazing as it picks up the light beautifully. Think how awesome these will look on a lit tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all six of mine. They look pretty cool all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help to take a photo of my set so far. They look so wonderful altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the backs of all three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see my set(s) grow, I am more and more pleased with how these come out. My ornaments are all painted using beautiful DecoArt products. Those of you who read often know that I am a big fan of their products and I expect I will be for life. Lynne's book showed the colors in Delta paints, but we have created conversion charts that are available so you can easily use your DecoArt Americana paint.
> 
> For those of you who would like to maybe makes these ornaments too or just watch, I set up a Facebook Suppor Group so we can cheer each other on and help each other stay motivated. It is like a very loose online class where we all have the same goal. There is no time frame, as everyone is going at their own pace according to their needs and lifestyles. We like to think it is fun and no pressure and the members there have certainly motivated me to stay on track. I love it! You can join us here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews
> 
> You need to be "approved" but that is only to keep out spammers.
> 
> For the rest of the day, I will be going back to my woodworking side and creating some new scroll saw patterns for our update later this week. I promise to give you all some hints tomorrow as to what I am working on, and I hope to get cutting by then as well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing the progression of these ornaments and I hope you come and join us if you are considering making them yourself. It is much more fun to compare notes with fellow painters and I have met some wonderful new friends through this project. It really is what creating should be all about!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday today. I hope you are warm and happy and enjoying the day. I know I will be.


Beautiful ornaments and beautifully painted. The JoSonja Opal dust looks great. I like JoSonja's paints for anything that I'm going to glaze layers.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Day 3 of my "12 Days of Christmas" Project Complete! *
> 
> It is hard to believe that it is MARCH already! Here in Nova Scotia, it is definitely coming 'in like a lamb' as we have sunshine and warm temperatures and a slight breeze. It really feels good to have the windows opened and allow the fresh air inside. Even if we do see another spot of winter, I am grateful for these little breaks. It is a nice indication of what is yet to come.
> 
> I spent yesterday working on some new designs as well as finishing up my "Day 3" of my Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas pattern. (You can get her Christmas Blessings pattern book for these ornaments HERE and the wood surfaces for the ornaments HERE on my own site.) For those who don't know, I am creating SIX sets of these beautiful ornaments (five sets for gifts and one for myself!) and painting a 'day' each month and mailing them out each month so that by December, all my recipients will have the full set for decorating. It is the only way I can manage to get them all done and it is fun to send something throughout the year.
> 
> With each ornament that I complete, I fall more in love with this pattern. Lynne really outdid herself with this concept and I am thrilled to see each one come to life. Without further writing, I will show you the final photos of "Day 3" . . .
> 
> Here is the finished front of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the ornament has red hot-fix rhinestone 'berries' that I purchased from Rhinestone Canada. I LOVE their beautiful and inexpensive stones! There are so many places to use them! They are one of my favorite companies to buy from!
> 
> Here is the back of Day 3. Each of Lynne's ornaments is done on both sides, and equally beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an angled shot of the front of the ornament showing the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them. You can't see it in the regular, head-on photos, but it really looks amazing as it picks up the light beautifully. Think how awesome these will look on a lit tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are all six of mine. They look pretty cool all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help to take a photo of my set so far. They look so wonderful altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the backs of all three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see my set(s) grow, I am more and more pleased with how these come out. My ornaments are all painted using beautiful DecoArt products. Those of you who read often know that I am a big fan of their products and I expect I will be for life. Lynne's book showed the colors in Delta paints, but we have created conversion charts that are available so you can easily use your DecoArt Americana paint.
> 
> For those of you who would like to maybe makes these ornaments too or just watch, I set up a Facebook Suppor Group so we can cheer each other on and help each other stay motivated. It is like a very loose online class where we all have the same goal. There is no time frame, as everyone is going at their own pace according to their needs and lifestyles. We like to think it is fun and no pressure and the members there have certainly motivated me to stay on track. I love it! You can join us here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews
> 
> You need to be "approved" but that is only to keep out spammers.
> 
> For the rest of the day, I will be going back to my woodworking side and creating some new scroll saw patterns for our update later this week. I promise to give you all some hints tomorrow as to what I am working on, and I hope to get cutting by then as well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing the progression of these ornaments and I hope you come and join us if you are considering making them yourself. It is much more fun to compare notes with fellow painters and I have met some wonderful new friends through this project. It really is what creating should be all about!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday today. I hope you are warm and happy and enjoying the day. I know I will be.


Yes, the JoSonja products are very high quality. I like them a lot as well. Thank you for your nice comments.  I hope you are still getting some spring-like weather.

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Wearing my Woodworking Hat*

Oh - I seem to be so late at getting to my blogs these days! I find that I wind up spending the mornings visiting my artistic friends' pages and seeing what they posted through the night. That usually takes me away to other places and gives me MORE ideas of new things to create. It is a vicious circle! 

I spent the day yesterday finishing up drawing my new patterns for the scroll saw projects I am making and I actually got MOST of them cut out. With all the errands and stuff that I had to do (office work, etc.) I didn't really even start cutting until almost 5pm! YIKES!! But I got through things a lot quicker than I thought and I am really pleased with the new projects. They always look much better in life than on paper, don't they?

I am doing three similar designs with different wildlife animals. I found a beautiful piece of bird's eye/curly maple that would work extremely well with this type of design. While I love using highly figured wood, there are some designs that are just too detailed to allow us to appreciate that fact. But since these designs are a bit simpler, they show the grain beautifully and I think they were a great choice.

I still have a few pieces to cut for each of these, and I didn't get to do any sanding or finishing, but here is how they look right now and so far I am pretty happy:










After all the intricate, 'micro-surgery' cutting that I have been doing of late, these were a fun change. They are much larger than my usual designs, as each of these pieces measures about 14" wide. It is definitely out of my comfort zone to cut something so long, and although I felt awkward in the beginning, by the third piece, I was buzzing right through things, and right on my line. The best part about this design was that most of the subjects were trees, so deviating from the line didn't make a lick of difference. It really is a nice piece to acclimate yourself to this type of cutting and they are great pieces for someone newer to scroll sawing.

Today I will cut the final pieces for these projects and then sand, finish and assemble them. Then comes the writing of the patterns and getting them on the site. We want to do a site update tomorrow, so I want them ready for that.

Keith has also been busy making new patterns. He has three new designs that are already posted up on the site, so if you like them, you can get them right away. He has two new plaque pattern sets for you to enjoy.

The first one is SLDK656 Live, Learn and Hope plaque pattern set:










And here is the second version - SLDK657 Live, Love and Laugh:










He also has a new napkin holder/plaque set that features some beautiful running horses. (SLDK592 - Wild Horses Napkin Holder and Plaque set):










I think they all came out really nice!

It is fun to have my 'woodwork designers' hat' on! It seems that it has been a while since I have done that. I am really having fun with these projects and I can't wait to see them finished up. Then on to new things . . .

I awoke to a light blanket of snow this morning - much to my surprise. It has been so warm here that I kind of thought I would not see more snow until the autumn. But I should have known better! It is now nearly 10am and the snow is mostly gone. I don't think we will get much more, but one never knows. Such is life here in Nova Scotia. I suppose there is the possibility of colder weather at any time.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. The weekend is just on the horizon for those of you who work a five day week. Hope is in sight! 

Have a great Thursday! Enjoy yourselves and do something creative!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Wearing my Woodworking Hat*
> 
> Oh - I seem to be so late at getting to my blogs these days! I find that I wind up spending the mornings visiting my artistic friends' pages and seeing what they posted through the night. That usually takes me away to other places and gives me MORE ideas of new things to create. It is a vicious circle!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up drawing my new patterns for the scroll saw projects I am making and I actually got MOST of them cut out. With all the errands and stuff that I had to do (office work, etc.) I didn't really even start cutting until almost 5pm! YIKES!! But I got through things a lot quicker than I thought and I am really pleased with the new projects. They always look much better in life than on paper, don't they?
> 
> I am doing three similar designs with different wildlife animals. I found a beautiful piece of bird's eye/curly maple that would work extremely well with this type of design. While I love using highly figured wood, there are some designs that are just too detailed to allow us to appreciate that fact. But since these designs are a bit simpler, they show the grain beautifully and I think they were a great choice.
> 
> I still have a few pieces to cut for each of these, and I didn't get to do any sanding or finishing, but here is how they look right now and so far I am pretty happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the intricate, 'micro-surgery' cutting that I have been doing of late, these were a fun change. They are much larger than my usual designs, as each of these pieces measures about 14" wide. It is definitely out of my comfort zone to cut something so long, and although I felt awkward in the beginning, by the third piece, I was buzzing right through things, and right on my line. The best part about this design was that most of the subjects were trees, so deviating from the line didn't make a lick of difference. It really is a nice piece to acclimate yourself to this type of cutting and they are great pieces for someone newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Today I will cut the final pieces for these projects and then sand, finish and assemble them. Then comes the writing of the patterns and getting them on the site. We want to do a site update tomorrow, so I want them ready for that.
> 
> Keith has also been busy making new patterns. He has three new designs that are already posted up on the site, so if you like them, you can get them right away. He has two new plaque pattern sets for you to enjoy.
> 
> The first one is SLDK656 Live, Learn and Hope plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version - SLDK657 Live, Love and Laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a new napkin holder/plaque set that features some beautiful running horses. (SLDK592 - Wild Horses Napkin Holder and Plaque set):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all came out really nice!
> 
> It is fun to have my 'woodwork designers' hat' on! It seems that it has been a while since I have done that. I am really having fun with these projects and I can't wait to see them finished up. Then on to new things . . .
> 
> I awoke to a light blanket of snow this morning - much to my surprise. It has been so warm here that I kind of thought I would not see more snow until the autumn. But I should have known better! It is now nearly 10am and the snow is mostly gone. I don't think we will get much more, but one never knows. Such is life here in Nova Scotia. I suppose there is the possibility of colder weather at any time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. The weekend is just on the horizon for those of you who work a five day week. Hope is in sight!
> 
> Have a great Thursday! Enjoy yourselves and do something creative!


All the new designs look great. Love the curly maple on your nature project. A very versatile design. I can think of a few places where it could be used. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Wearing my Woodworking Hat*
> 
> Oh - I seem to be so late at getting to my blogs these days! I find that I wind up spending the mornings visiting my artistic friends' pages and seeing what they posted through the night. That usually takes me away to other places and gives me MORE ideas of new things to create. It is a vicious circle!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up drawing my new patterns for the scroll saw projects I am making and I actually got MOST of them cut out. With all the errands and stuff that I had to do (office work, etc.) I didn't really even start cutting until almost 5pm! YIKES!! But I got through things a lot quicker than I thought and I am really pleased with the new projects. They always look much better in life than on paper, don't they?
> 
> I am doing three similar designs with different wildlife animals. I found a beautiful piece of bird's eye/curly maple that would work extremely well with this type of design. While I love using highly figured wood, there are some designs that are just too detailed to allow us to appreciate that fact. But since these designs are a bit simpler, they show the grain beautifully and I think they were a great choice.
> 
> I still have a few pieces to cut for each of these, and I didn't get to do any sanding or finishing, but here is how they look right now and so far I am pretty happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the intricate, 'micro-surgery' cutting that I have been doing of late, these were a fun change. They are much larger than my usual designs, as each of these pieces measures about 14" wide. It is definitely out of my comfort zone to cut something so long, and although I felt awkward in the beginning, by the third piece, I was buzzing right through things, and right on my line. The best part about this design was that most of the subjects were trees, so deviating from the line didn't make a lick of difference. It really is a nice piece to acclimate yourself to this type of cutting and they are great pieces for someone newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Today I will cut the final pieces for these projects and then sand, finish and assemble them. Then comes the writing of the patterns and getting them on the site. We want to do a site update tomorrow, so I want them ready for that.
> 
> Keith has also been busy making new patterns. He has three new designs that are already posted up on the site, so if you like them, you can get them right away. He has two new plaque pattern sets for you to enjoy.
> 
> The first one is SLDK656 Live, Learn and Hope plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version - SLDK657 Live, Love and Laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a new napkin holder/plaque set that features some beautiful running horses. (SLDK592 - Wild Horses Napkin Holder and Plaque set):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all came out really nice!
> 
> It is fun to have my 'woodwork designers' hat' on! It seems that it has been a while since I have done that. I am really having fun with these projects and I can't wait to see them finished up. Then on to new things . . .
> 
> I awoke to a light blanket of snow this morning - much to my surprise. It has been so warm here that I kind of thought I would not see more snow until the autumn. But I should have known better! It is now nearly 10am and the snow is mostly gone. I don't think we will get much more, but one never knows. Such is life here in Nova Scotia. I suppose there is the possibility of colder weather at any time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. The weekend is just on the horizon for those of you who work a five day week. Hope is in sight!
> 
> Have a great Thursday! Enjoy yourselves and do something creative!


Beautiful designs Sheila. I like the fine detail on the wildlife ones.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Wearing my Woodworking Hat*
> 
> Oh - I seem to be so late at getting to my blogs these days! I find that I wind up spending the mornings visiting my artistic friends' pages and seeing what they posted through the night. That usually takes me away to other places and gives me MORE ideas of new things to create. It is a vicious circle!
> 
> I spent the day yesterday finishing up drawing my new patterns for the scroll saw projects I am making and I actually got MOST of them cut out. With all the errands and stuff that I had to do (office work, etc.) I didn't really even start cutting until almost 5pm! YIKES!! But I got through things a lot quicker than I thought and I am really pleased with the new projects. They always look much better in life than on paper, don't they?
> 
> I am doing three similar designs with different wildlife animals. I found a beautiful piece of bird's eye/curly maple that would work extremely well with this type of design. While I love using highly figured wood, there are some designs that are just too detailed to allow us to appreciate that fact. But since these designs are a bit simpler, they show the grain beautifully and I think they were a great choice.
> 
> I still have a few pieces to cut for each of these, and I didn't get to do any sanding or finishing, but here is how they look right now and so far I am pretty happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the intricate, 'micro-surgery' cutting that I have been doing of late, these were a fun change. They are much larger than my usual designs, as each of these pieces measures about 14" wide. It is definitely out of my comfort zone to cut something so long, and although I felt awkward in the beginning, by the third piece, I was buzzing right through things, and right on my line. The best part about this design was that most of the subjects were trees, so deviating from the line didn't make a lick of difference. It really is a nice piece to acclimate yourself to this type of cutting and they are great pieces for someone newer to scroll sawing.
> 
> Today I will cut the final pieces for these projects and then sand, finish and assemble them. Then comes the writing of the patterns and getting them on the site. We want to do a site update tomorrow, so I want them ready for that.
> 
> Keith has also been busy making new patterns. He has three new designs that are already posted up on the site, so if you like them, you can get them right away. He has two new plaque pattern sets for you to enjoy.
> 
> The first one is SLDK656 Live, Learn and Hope plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the second version - SLDK657 Live, Love and Laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a new napkin holder/plaque set that features some beautiful running horses. (SLDK592 - Wild Horses Napkin Holder and Plaque set):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all came out really nice!
> 
> It is fun to have my 'woodwork designers' hat' on! It seems that it has been a while since I have done that. I am really having fun with these projects and I can't wait to see them finished up. Then on to new things . . .
> 
> I awoke to a light blanket of snow this morning - much to my surprise. It has been so warm here that I kind of thought I would not see more snow until the autumn. But I should have known better! It is now nearly 10am and the snow is mostly gone. I don't think we will get much more, but one never knows. Such is life here in Nova Scotia. I suppose there is the possibility of colder weather at any time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. The weekend is just on the horizon for those of you who work a five day week. Hope is in sight!
> 
> Have a great Thursday! Enjoy yourselves and do something creative!


Good morning! Thank you both for your nice comments.

Yes - I think the curly maple was a good choice for this simpler design. Sometimes when you use a highly figured wood with scroll work, the figure gets 'lost' in the cutting. This design is simple enough even for the busiest patterned wood. I hope that people use it for many different applications. The patterns will include a few to get them started.

I always appreciate you stopping by! I am glad you like the new patterns as well! 

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Three New Scroll Saw Designs *

Sometimes I feel as if I have triplets. In a way, I do. (Or even quadruplets or quintuplets - depending on how you look at it!) There are just so many aspects of creating that I enjoy, that it is difficult to stick to only one medium. I love painting and drawing, but I also love embroidery and woodworking as well. Then there are paper craft and even sewing. I have so many ideas that cross over into other areas that it is hard to decide which ones I want to do at any given moment. I want to do them ALL!

I suppose there could be worse habits . . .

I do find comfort in that most people I know who are creative are similar. Seldom do I find someone who chooses only one way to be creative. It does happen though, and I feel that is fine, but I think that seeing that there are others around who are just as crazy and multi-faceted as I am in choosing which medium to use to be creative is comforting. I am not that weird or strange after all.

I really think that loving many types of creating is one reason why I always seem so full of ideas. There always seems to be "something" that I just can't wait to create. And jumping from painting to drawing to scroll sawing to needlework not only keeps me busy, it makes me happy as well. I love each type of designing and I am always anxious to start my new project(s). I think it really keeps it fun and exciting, and I hope it shows in my work.

This week, I designed some new scroll saw patterns that I hope will be fun and versatile. I had someone suggest that I make more small towel holders like the SLD106 Moose Towel Holder that I created several years ago. I loved that this design was not only functional, but also didn't take a week to make and was very versatile as well. So I went to work and created a few different versions of this little towel holder that I hope everyone will enjoy.

The three variations that I initially came up with are as follows:

SLD524 - Deer Towel Holder pattern:










SLD525 Bear Towel Holder pattern:










and SLD526 Elk Towel Holder Pattern:










(All three links will work once I post the product on our site later on today)

But as usual - I am trying to give a little something 'extra' in the patterns. Each pattern will include THREE different types of 'arms' for the towel holders - a deep set (shown), a shallow set and also a slotted set so that they can use these little towel holders to hold paper towels. Each pattern packet will also include the instructions and line work for a matching plaque. This will make these designs usable for a larger variety of applications and hopefully will give additional value to my customers.

They are fun to cut and easy to assemble and I think they came out really nice. Today I am finishing up the instructions and making the packets and they will be available on the website by this evening. We also plan to send out our newsletter today as well. It will be a busy day for us.

It is beautifully sunny, albeit a bit cold today. The snow from yesterday is once again a memory and it looks more like spring out there than winter. What a strange year for us!

I hope you all enjoy your weekend and are able to spend some time to do something creative. I always find myself happier when I am 'making things' and I hope you all enjoy that as well. Have fun, relax, and enjoy yourself. Life is too short to do otherwise.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Scroll Saw Designs *
> 
> Sometimes I feel as if I have triplets. In a way, I do. (Or even quadruplets or quintuplets - depending on how you look at it!) There are just so many aspects of creating that I enjoy, that it is difficult to stick to only one medium. I love painting and drawing, but I also love embroidery and woodworking as well. Then there are paper craft and even sewing. I have so many ideas that cross over into other areas that it is hard to decide which ones I want to do at any given moment. I want to do them ALL!
> 
> I suppose there could be worse habits . . .
> 
> I do find comfort in that most people I know who are creative are similar. Seldom do I find someone who chooses only one way to be creative. It does happen though, and I feel that is fine, but I think that seeing that there are others around who are just as crazy and multi-faceted as I am in choosing which medium to use to be creative is comforting. I am not that weird or strange after all.
> 
> I really think that loving many types of creating is one reason why I always seem so full of ideas. There always seems to be "something" that I just can't wait to create. And jumping from painting to drawing to scroll sawing to needlework not only keeps me busy, it makes me happy as well. I love each type of designing and I am always anxious to start my new project(s). I think it really keeps it fun and exciting, and I hope it shows in my work.
> 
> This week, I designed some new scroll saw patterns that I hope will be fun and versatile. I had someone suggest that I make more small towel holders like the SLD106 Moose Towel Holder that I created several years ago. I loved that this design was not only functional, but also didn't take a week to make and was very versatile as well. So I went to work and created a few different versions of this little towel holder that I hope everyone will enjoy.
> 
> The three variations that I initially came up with are as follows:
> 
> SLD524 - Deer Towel Holder pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD525 Bear Towel Holder pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLD526 Elk Towel Holder Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All three links will work once I post the product on our site later on today)
> 
> But as usual - I am trying to give a little something 'extra' in the patterns. Each pattern will include THREE different types of 'arms' for the towel holders - a deep set (shown), a shallow set and also a slotted set so that they can use these little towel holders to hold paper towels. Each pattern packet will also include the instructions and line work for a matching plaque. This will make these designs usable for a larger variety of applications and hopefully will give additional value to my customers.
> 
> They are fun to cut and easy to assemble and I think they came out really nice. Today I am finishing up the instructions and making the packets and they will be available on the website by this evening. We also plan to send out our newsletter today as well. It will be a busy day for us.
> 
> It is beautifully sunny, albeit a bit cold today. The snow from yesterday is once again a memory and it looks more like spring out there than winter. What a strange year for us!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your weekend and are able to spend some time to do something creative. I always find myself happier when I am 'making things' and I hope you all enjoy that as well. Have fun, relax, and enjoy yourself. Life is too short to do otherwise.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good morning Sheila,
I have been hoarding a really nice piece of bird's eye maple waiting for the right pattern to show it off and I do think I have found the pattern(s). Thank you for all of the hard work that you and Keith do for us scrollers. It is appreciated.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Scroll Saw Designs *
> 
> Sometimes I feel as if I have triplets. In a way, I do. (Or even quadruplets or quintuplets - depending on how you look at it!) There are just so many aspects of creating that I enjoy, that it is difficult to stick to only one medium. I love painting and drawing, but I also love embroidery and woodworking as well. Then there are paper craft and even sewing. I have so many ideas that cross over into other areas that it is hard to decide which ones I want to do at any given moment. I want to do them ALL!
> 
> I suppose there could be worse habits . . .
> 
> I do find comfort in that most people I know who are creative are similar. Seldom do I find someone who chooses only one way to be creative. It does happen though, and I feel that is fine, but I think that seeing that there are others around who are just as crazy and multi-faceted as I am in choosing which medium to use to be creative is comforting. I am not that weird or strange after all.
> 
> I really think that loving many types of creating is one reason why I always seem so full of ideas. There always seems to be "something" that I just can't wait to create. And jumping from painting to drawing to scroll sawing to needlework not only keeps me busy, it makes me happy as well. I love each type of designing and I am always anxious to start my new project(s). I think it really keeps it fun and exciting, and I hope it shows in my work.
> 
> This week, I designed some new scroll saw patterns that I hope will be fun and versatile. I had someone suggest that I make more small towel holders like the SLD106 Moose Towel Holder that I created several years ago. I loved that this design was not only functional, but also didn't take a week to make and was very versatile as well. So I went to work and created a few different versions of this little towel holder that I hope everyone will enjoy.
> 
> The three variations that I initially came up with are as follows:
> 
> SLD524 - Deer Towel Holder pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD525 Bear Towel Holder pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLD526 Elk Towel Holder Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All three links will work once I post the product on our site later on today)
> 
> But as usual - I am trying to give a little something 'extra' in the patterns. Each pattern will include THREE different types of 'arms' for the towel holders - a deep set (shown), a shallow set and also a slotted set so that they can use these little towel holders to hold paper towels. Each pattern packet will also include the instructions and line work for a matching plaque. This will make these designs usable for a larger variety of applications and hopefully will give additional value to my customers.
> 
> They are fun to cut and easy to assemble and I think they came out really nice. Today I am finishing up the instructions and making the packets and they will be available on the website by this evening. We also plan to send out our newsletter today as well. It will be a busy day for us.
> 
> It is beautifully sunny, albeit a bit cold today. The snow from yesterday is once again a memory and it looks more like spring out there than winter. What a strange year for us!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your weekend and are able to spend some time to do something creative. I always find myself happier when I am 'making things' and I hope you all enjoy that as well. Have fun, relax, and enjoy yourself. Life is too short to do otherwise.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thanks, Rick! This was PERFECT for the bird's eye maple I had! The simpler design really showed the wood off beautifully - and the wood really made the simple design look amazing! I will try to finish up and get it posted soon.  I am glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Three New Scroll Saw Designs *
> 
> Sometimes I feel as if I have triplets. In a way, I do. (Or even quadruplets or quintuplets - depending on how you look at it!) There are just so many aspects of creating that I enjoy, that it is difficult to stick to only one medium. I love painting and drawing, but I also love embroidery and woodworking as well. Then there are paper craft and even sewing. I have so many ideas that cross over into other areas that it is hard to decide which ones I want to do at any given moment. I want to do them ALL!
> 
> I suppose there could be worse habits . . .
> 
> I do find comfort in that most people I know who are creative are similar. Seldom do I find someone who chooses only one way to be creative. It does happen though, and I feel that is fine, but I think that seeing that there are others around who are just as crazy and multi-faceted as I am in choosing which medium to use to be creative is comforting. I am not that weird or strange after all.
> 
> I really think that loving many types of creating is one reason why I always seem so full of ideas. There always seems to be "something" that I just can't wait to create. And jumping from painting to drawing to scroll sawing to needlework not only keeps me busy, it makes me happy as well. I love each type of designing and I am always anxious to start my new project(s). I think it really keeps it fun and exciting, and I hope it shows in my work.
> 
> This week, I designed some new scroll saw patterns that I hope will be fun and versatile. I had someone suggest that I make more small towel holders like the SLD106 Moose Towel Holder that I created several years ago. I loved that this design was not only functional, but also didn't take a week to make and was very versatile as well. So I went to work and created a few different versions of this little towel holder that I hope everyone will enjoy.
> 
> The three variations that I initially came up with are as follows:
> 
> SLD524 - Deer Towel Holder pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD525 Bear Towel Holder pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLD526 Elk Towel Holder Pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All three links will work once I post the product on our site later on today)
> 
> But as usual - I am trying to give a little something 'extra' in the patterns. Each pattern will include THREE different types of 'arms' for the towel holders - a deep set (shown), a shallow set and also a slotted set so that they can use these little towel holders to hold paper towels. Each pattern packet will also include the instructions and line work for a matching plaque. This will make these designs usable for a larger variety of applications and hopefully will give additional value to my customers.
> 
> They are fun to cut and easy to assemble and I think they came out really nice. Today I am finishing up the instructions and making the packets and they will be available on the website by this evening. We also plan to send out our newsletter today as well. It will be a busy day for us.
> 
> It is beautifully sunny, albeit a bit cold today. The snow from yesterday is once again a memory and it looks more like spring out there than winter. What a strange year for us!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your weekend and are able to spend some time to do something creative. I always find myself happier when I am 'making things' and I hope you all enjoy that as well. Have fun, relax, and enjoy yourself. Life is too short to do otherwise.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


What a neat idea. I like beautiful pieces like this that are also useful and displayed for all to see. Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Playing with Needles*

Am I getting lazy? It seems that I haven't finished posting my blogs as early as I usually do lately. I have been sleeping in a little later than usual these past couple of days because I feel that I am getting a slight cold. Keith has had the start of it all weekend and we jokingly call it "Man Sick" because we know that no illness that a woman could ever have could be so terrible so it deserved its own name. But now it seems that the Man Sickness has come to me and I am going to do my best to fight it off. If I have to be a bit lazy - so be it. In the long run it will make things better.

I spent the weekend catching up on orders and having some fun. We got our update to our site finished on Friday and all the patterns were posted. I couldn't wait to get at some new designing that I wanted to work on. I had some orders to do over the weekend and spent most of Saturday leisurely cutting wood. I like when I am not pressed for time and even though I can do production work fairly quickly, it was a nice change to just relax and cut.

By the time I was finished with everything for the evening, I wasn't in the mood to work on my own designs. But I wanted to do something. It was easier for me to pick up my embroidery piece by Di van Niekerk which I am calling "Every Flower has a Soul" and work on that. As usual, I got lost in it and I actually managed to complete Panel 3.










I really like how it turned out, and I learned another stitch for the little flower pots - the Whipped Spider Web stitch. In creating it, you actually 'weave' the little basket using a single strand of silk thread. The outcome is a pretty little ribbed basket that looks really nice. 

The flowers in the panel Lillies, which are creating using organza ribbon, (The buds are organza stitched over silk, which allows the yellow to show through the sheer organza.)










The second set of flowers are Narcissis. I had stitched them with one layer of silk ribbon and felt they looked flat and unimpressive, so I did them again with a second layer, which gave them the fuller, puffier look that I wanted. I was glad I took the extra effort!










All of the leaves are created using silk ribbon. I was especially proud of the wired stem on the Lily, but you can't see it much once all is done. I had stitched it with a Detatched Blanket stitch using one thin strand of silk thread. It took a while, but came out perfect. 

The final character for this panel was a tiny ladybird. The picture is pretty close, but it was stitched in a Padded Satin Stitch using a single strand of silk. I added little Piston Stitch antenna. I think it came out cute! 










I realized only now that I need to put some Seed Stitches for the ground. I will do that next time.

I love the dimension of this type of embroidery, don't you?










On Sunday I finished my orders and did begin a new project. This will be a 'multi-media' project experiment that I will be creating. I am taking the same idea and making a stitched picture of it, as well as a painting and a scroll saw pattern. (Something for EVERYONE!)

I began the stitching version last night using my pretty silk colors by Valdani Threads. They have beautiful products and I think when I create my kits, I will use all the specialty threads from them. They are all hand-dyed and colorfast, which is a definite plus. 










I hope you will enjoy seeing this next series of projects materialize. I always think of things in so many different media types that it isn't always easy for me to decide which direction to head. There is no law saying I can't do something in multiple methods, is there? It will be fun to see how they all come out.

I hope you have a wonderful week ahead! Happy Monday to you!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing with Needles*
> 
> Am I getting lazy? It seems that I haven't finished posting my blogs as early as I usually do lately. I have been sleeping in a little later than usual these past couple of days because I feel that I am getting a slight cold. Keith has had the start of it all weekend and we jokingly call it "Man Sick" because we know that no illness that a woman could ever have could be so terrible so it deserved its own name. But now it seems that the Man Sickness has come to me and I am going to do my best to fight it off. If I have to be a bit lazy - so be it. In the long run it will make things better.
> 
> I spent the weekend catching up on orders and having some fun. We got our update to our site finished on Friday and all the patterns were posted. I couldn't wait to get at some new designing that I wanted to work on. I had some orders to do over the weekend and spent most of Saturday leisurely cutting wood. I like when I am not pressed for time and even though I can do production work fairly quickly, it was a nice change to just relax and cut.
> 
> By the time I was finished with everything for the evening, I wasn't in the mood to work on my own designs. But I wanted to do something. It was easier for me to pick up my embroidery piece by Di van Niekerk which I am calling "Every Flower has a Soul" and work on that. As usual, I got lost in it and I actually managed to complete Panel 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, and I learned another stitch for the little flower pots - the Whipped Spider Web stitch. In creating it, you actually 'weave' the little basket using a single strand of silk thread. The outcome is a pretty little ribbed basket that looks really nice.
> 
> The flowers in the panel Lillies, which are creating using organza ribbon, (The buds are organza stitched over silk, which allows the yellow to show through the sheer organza.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set of flowers are Narcissis. I had stitched them with one layer of silk ribbon and felt they looked flat and unimpressive, so I did them again with a second layer, which gave them the fuller, puffier look that I wanted. I was glad I took the extra effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the leaves are created using silk ribbon. I was especially proud of the wired stem on the Lily, but you can't see it much once all is done. I had stitched it with a Detatched Blanket stitch using one thin strand of silk thread. It took a while, but came out perfect.
> 
> The final character for this panel was a tiny ladybird. The picture is pretty close, but it was stitched in a Padded Satin Stitch using a single strand of silk. I added little Piston Stitch antenna. I think it came out cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized only now that I need to put some Seed Stitches for the ground. I will do that next time.
> 
> I love the dimension of this type of embroidery, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday I finished my orders and did begin a new project. This will be a 'multi-media' project experiment that I will be creating. I am taking the same idea and making a stitched picture of it, as well as a painting and a scroll saw pattern. (Something for EVERYONE!)
> 
> I began the stitching version last night using my pretty silk colors by Valdani Threads. They have beautiful products and I think when I create my kits, I will use all the specialty threads from them. They are all hand-dyed and colorfast, which is a definite plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will enjoy seeing this next series of projects materialize. I always think of things in so many different media types that it isn't always easy for me to decide which direction to head. There is no law saying I can't do something in multiple methods, is there? It will be fun to see how they all come out.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful week ahead! Happy Monday to you!


Sheila,

This embroidery project is going to be sensational when completed, (even though I'm not thrilled with ladybugs since we are overrun by their cousins-Asian beetles).

I'm so glad you're willing to share it here.

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Playing with Needles*
> 
> Am I getting lazy? It seems that I haven't finished posting my blogs as early as I usually do lately. I have been sleeping in a little later than usual these past couple of days because I feel that I am getting a slight cold. Keith has had the start of it all weekend and we jokingly call it "Man Sick" because we know that no illness that a woman could ever have could be so terrible so it deserved its own name. But now it seems that the Man Sickness has come to me and I am going to do my best to fight it off. If I have to be a bit lazy - so be it. In the long run it will make things better.
> 
> I spent the weekend catching up on orders and having some fun. We got our update to our site finished on Friday and all the patterns were posted. I couldn't wait to get at some new designing that I wanted to work on. I had some orders to do over the weekend and spent most of Saturday leisurely cutting wood. I like when I am not pressed for time and even though I can do production work fairly quickly, it was a nice change to just relax and cut.
> 
> By the time I was finished with everything for the evening, I wasn't in the mood to work on my own designs. But I wanted to do something. It was easier for me to pick up my embroidery piece by Di van Niekerk which I am calling "Every Flower has a Soul" and work on that. As usual, I got lost in it and I actually managed to complete Panel 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, and I learned another stitch for the little flower pots - the Whipped Spider Web stitch. In creating it, you actually 'weave' the little basket using a single strand of silk thread. The outcome is a pretty little ribbed basket that looks really nice.
> 
> The flowers in the panel Lillies, which are creating using organza ribbon, (The buds are organza stitched over silk, which allows the yellow to show through the sheer organza.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second set of flowers are Narcissis. I had stitched them with one layer of silk ribbon and felt they looked flat and unimpressive, so I did them again with a second layer, which gave them the fuller, puffier look that I wanted. I was glad I took the extra effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the leaves are created using silk ribbon. I was especially proud of the wired stem on the Lily, but you can't see it much once all is done. I had stitched it with a Detatched Blanket stitch using one thin strand of silk thread. It took a while, but came out perfect.
> 
> The final character for this panel was a tiny ladybird. The picture is pretty close, but it was stitched in a Padded Satin Stitch using a single strand of silk. I added little Piston Stitch antenna. I think it came out cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized only now that I need to put some Seed Stitches for the ground. I will do that next time.
> 
> I love the dimension of this type of embroidery, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday I finished my orders and did begin a new project. This will be a 'multi-media' project experiment that I will be creating. I am taking the same idea and making a stitched picture of it, as well as a painting and a scroll saw pattern. (Something for EVERYONE!)
> 
> I began the stitching version last night using my pretty silk colors by Valdani Threads. They have beautiful products and I think when I create my kits, I will use all the specialty threads from them. They are all hand-dyed and colorfast, which is a definite plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will enjoy seeing this next series of projects materialize. I always think of things in so many different media types that it isn't always easy for me to decide which direction to head. There is no law saying I can't do something in multiple methods, is there? It will be fun to see how they all come out.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful week ahead! Happy Monday to you!


Thank you so much! I am down today with a cold, but I hope to be back soon. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Horse of a Different Color*

The past couple of days have had me down with a cold. It hasn't been a terrible cold, but enough to make me tired and move a lot slower than I would like to do. Fortunately, it has come at a time when things are slowing down a little for me. While there is never a 'good' time for being sick, I am glad this wasn't a month or so ago when I was in the midst of cutting the hundreds of ornaments that have been ordered from me. (I always try to look on the positive side of things.)

While I have been moving slower, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing anything. With the variety of ways that I have to create, it seems that I can always find something to do that will keep me feeling productive - even when I am not feeling my best.

Those of you who read frequently know that besides woodworking and painting, I have also developed an obsession for embroidery. While I used to do Crewel and Cross Stitch kits as a child, the internet has introduced me to a whole new world of needlework that I couldn't have imagined in my wildest dreams. I find myself winding down at the end of the day by perusing through Pinterest and admiring the amazing needlework that has stood the test of time. I am in awe.

Seeing pieces like that makes my head spin. Until recently, I never heard of things like "stumpwork" and "needle painting" or "silk painting". But as I explore these venues of artistry, I long to create my own renditions of work, using many of the incredibly beautiful supplies that I have hoarded in the past couple of years.

Like any obsession, it didn't happen over night. At first it was admiration for the art itself, and then for the materials used to create the art, and then it quickly blossomed into a lust for all the fibers, colors and textures that fiber art has to offer. Pinterest can do that to you, you know. I know I have a great deal of company when I get 'lost' in their myriad of eye candy. I know that 'just one minute' takes on an entirely different definition when one is referring to browsing Pinterest. It rarely is just that. For the minutes turn into hours very quickly as we are lead down enchanted trails of our favorite foods, colors and of course - crafts. But I suppose there are worse addictions.

Which brings us to today's post . . .

For several months I have toyed with the idea of creating embroidery kits of my own. It seems when I show my pieces here, many people are very interested in this 'lost art' and show interest. I am not sure if it is just them being 'polite' or of there is a genuine interest in learning, but it got the wheels turning in my head and started me thinking about it.

It isn't as if I have lots of idle time to do this, but I do notice when I post my creations that they do get many 'likes' and lots of attention. I believe that there is truly interest there in some form and it encourages me to 'test the water.' Add to that when I have gone searching for available kits, there are very few to choose from. I am not sure if that is good or bad. There are loads of cross stitch kits, but very few that use the techniques that I am using (needle painting, stumpwork, etc.) and I am thinking that offering these kits may fill a need.

Since I am going to be doing my own work and designs anyway, I think it may be worth a try. If it fails, so be it. At least then I would know.

The other day I showed you a little design that I was working on. I am thinking this will be the first one that I will make into a 'kit' and write instructions on for teaching purposes. It is something that I have been contemplating for several months now and I thought it was time that I jump in and see how it goes. I am sure this venture will take a while to complete. As with anything new, there are paths to clear and many decisions to be made. Figuring out just how to go about things will be a challenge in itself, but one that I feel that I am up for.

I have spent the last couple of days working on this little seahorse:










He is being stitched using all silk threads of different weights by Valdani. Their threads are all hand-dyed and colorfast and I had actually purchased a great variety of them last year for designing purposes.

I finished my little guy last night and I was quite pleased with him.










The pretty touch of glass beads really added to him.

My sample was stitched on plain cotton fabric. Had I known he would come out so nice, I would have used the linen that I intended to use for his background. Last year, I had also purchased some high-quality fabric dyes in order to dye my own silk ribbon as well as the linen backgrounds. Yesterday I played around a bit and got a nice piece done for my seahorse:










It is difficult to see now, but there is a opalescent shimmer to the blues and a gold shimmer to the brown "sand". I used mica powders to achieve this look and it is incredibly subtle and lovely.

So now I am ready to stitch the seahorse again - this time on the hand-painted linen background.

I don't know where this new avenue will take me. It may wind up as a dead end business-wise and not prove lucrative for me at all. But one thing I learned from being in business all these years is that sometimes you have to take risks and see where they will take you. Otherwise you will never know. Since I have had these thoughts in my head for several years now, I feel it is time to test the water and see what happens. The investment that I will be making will not be large, other than my time, and I am doing something that I enjoy to relax anyway.

In the words of Johnny Depp: "I like the challenge of trying different things and wondering if it is going to work or if I am going to fall flat on my face."

We will just have to see how things turn out.










Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> The past couple of days have had me down with a cold. It hasn't been a terrible cold, but enough to make me tired and move a lot slower than I would like to do. Fortunately, it has come at a time when things are slowing down a little for me. While there is never a 'good' time for being sick, I am glad this wasn't a month or so ago when I was in the midst of cutting the hundreds of ornaments that have been ordered from me. (I always try to look on the positive side of things.)
> 
> While I have been moving slower, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing anything. With the variety of ways that I have to create, it seems that I can always find something to do that will keep me feeling productive - even when I am not feeling my best.
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that besides woodworking and painting, I have also developed an obsession for embroidery. While I used to do Crewel and Cross Stitch kits as a child, the internet has introduced me to a whole new world of needlework that I couldn't have imagined in my wildest dreams. I find myself winding down at the end of the day by perusing through Pinterest and admiring the amazing needlework that has stood the test of time. I am in awe.
> 
> Seeing pieces like that makes my head spin. Until recently, I never heard of things like "stumpwork" and "needle painting" or "silk painting". But as I explore these venues of artistry, I long to create my own renditions of work, using many of the incredibly beautiful supplies that I have hoarded in the past couple of years.
> 
> Like any obsession, it didn't happen over night. At first it was admiration for the art itself, and then for the materials used to create the art, and then it quickly blossomed into a lust for all the fibers, colors and textures that fiber art has to offer. Pinterest can do that to you, you know. I know I have a great deal of company when I get 'lost' in their myriad of eye candy. I know that 'just one minute' takes on an entirely different definition when one is referring to browsing Pinterest. It rarely is just that. For the minutes turn into hours very quickly as we are lead down enchanted trails of our favorite foods, colors and of course - crafts. But I suppose there are worse addictions.
> 
> Which brings us to today's post . . .
> 
> For several months I have toyed with the idea of creating embroidery kits of my own. It seems when I show my pieces here, many people are very interested in this 'lost art' and show interest. I am not sure if it is just them being 'polite' or of there is a genuine interest in learning, but it got the wheels turning in my head and started me thinking about it.
> 
> It isn't as if I have lots of idle time to do this, but I do notice when I post my creations that they do get many 'likes' and lots of attention. I believe that there is truly interest there in some form and it encourages me to 'test the water.' Add to that when I have gone searching for available kits, there are very few to choose from. I am not sure if that is good or bad. There are loads of cross stitch kits, but very few that use the techniques that I am using (needle painting, stumpwork, etc.) and I am thinking that offering these kits may fill a need.
> 
> Since I am going to be doing my own work and designs anyway, I think it may be worth a try. If it fails, so be it. At least then I would know.
> 
> The other day I showed you a little design that I was working on. I am thinking this will be the first one that I will make into a 'kit' and write instructions on for teaching purposes. It is something that I have been contemplating for several months now and I thought it was time that I jump in and see how it goes. I am sure this venture will take a while to complete. As with anything new, there are paths to clear and many decisions to be made. Figuring out just how to go about things will be a challenge in itself, but one that I feel that I am up for.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of days working on this little seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being stitched using all silk threads of different weights by Valdani. Their threads are all hand-dyed and colorfast and I had actually purchased a great variety of them last year for designing purposes.
> 
> I finished my little guy last night and I was quite pleased with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty touch of glass beads really added to him.
> 
> My sample was stitched on plain cotton fabric. Had I known he would come out so nice, I would have used the linen that I intended to use for his background. Last year, I had also purchased some high-quality fabric dyes in order to dye my own silk ribbon as well as the linen backgrounds. Yesterday I played around a bit and got a nice piece done for my seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to see now, but there is a opalescent shimmer to the blues and a gold shimmer to the brown "sand". I used mica powders to achieve this look and it is incredibly subtle and lovely.
> 
> So now I am ready to stitch the seahorse again - this time on the hand-painted linen background.
> 
> I don't know where this new avenue will take me. It may wind up as a dead end business-wise and not prove lucrative for me at all. But one thing I learned from being in business all these years is that sometimes you have to take risks and see where they will take you. Otherwise you will never know. Since I have had these thoughts in my head for several years now, I feel it is time to test the water and see what happens. The investment that I will be making will not be large, other than my time, and I am doing something that I enjoy to relax anyway.
> 
> In the words of Johnny Depp: "I like the challenge of trying different things and wondering if it is going to work or if I am going to fall flat on my face."
> 
> We will just have to see how things turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Sorry to hear you have been unwell, Sheila.

Glad you are getting better and finding new outlets for your skill and creativity. This looks really good.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> The past couple of days have had me down with a cold. It hasn't been a terrible cold, but enough to make me tired and move a lot slower than I would like to do. Fortunately, it has come at a time when things are slowing down a little for me. While there is never a 'good' time for being sick, I am glad this wasn't a month or so ago when I was in the midst of cutting the hundreds of ornaments that have been ordered from me. (I always try to look on the positive side of things.)
> 
> While I have been moving slower, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing anything. With the variety of ways that I have to create, it seems that I can always find something to do that will keep me feeling productive - even when I am not feeling my best.
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that besides woodworking and painting, I have also developed an obsession for embroidery. While I used to do Crewel and Cross Stitch kits as a child, the internet has introduced me to a whole new world of needlework that I couldn't have imagined in my wildest dreams. I find myself winding down at the end of the day by perusing through Pinterest and admiring the amazing needlework that has stood the test of time. I am in awe.
> 
> Seeing pieces like that makes my head spin. Until recently, I never heard of things like "stumpwork" and "needle painting" or "silk painting". But as I explore these venues of artistry, I long to create my own renditions of work, using many of the incredibly beautiful supplies that I have hoarded in the past couple of years.
> 
> Like any obsession, it didn't happen over night. At first it was admiration for the art itself, and then for the materials used to create the art, and then it quickly blossomed into a lust for all the fibers, colors and textures that fiber art has to offer. Pinterest can do that to you, you know. I know I have a great deal of company when I get 'lost' in their myriad of eye candy. I know that 'just one minute' takes on an entirely different definition when one is referring to browsing Pinterest. It rarely is just that. For the minutes turn into hours very quickly as we are lead down enchanted trails of our favorite foods, colors and of course - crafts. But I suppose there are worse addictions.
> 
> Which brings us to today's post . . .
> 
> For several months I have toyed with the idea of creating embroidery kits of my own. It seems when I show my pieces here, many people are very interested in this 'lost art' and show interest. I am not sure if it is just them being 'polite' or of there is a genuine interest in learning, but it got the wheels turning in my head and started me thinking about it.
> 
> It isn't as if I have lots of idle time to do this, but I do notice when I post my creations that they do get many 'likes' and lots of attention. I believe that there is truly interest there in some form and it encourages me to 'test the water.' Add to that when I have gone searching for available kits, there are very few to choose from. I am not sure if that is good or bad. There are loads of cross stitch kits, but very few that use the techniques that I am using (needle painting, stumpwork, etc.) and I am thinking that offering these kits may fill a need.
> 
> Since I am going to be doing my own work and designs anyway, I think it may be worth a try. If it fails, so be it. At least then I would know.
> 
> The other day I showed you a little design that I was working on. I am thinking this will be the first one that I will make into a 'kit' and write instructions on for teaching purposes. It is something that I have been contemplating for several months now and I thought it was time that I jump in and see how it goes. I am sure this venture will take a while to complete. As with anything new, there are paths to clear and many decisions to be made. Figuring out just how to go about things will be a challenge in itself, but one that I feel that I am up for.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of days working on this little seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being stitched using all silk threads of different weights by Valdani. Their threads are all hand-dyed and colorfast and I had actually purchased a great variety of them last year for designing purposes.
> 
> I finished my little guy last night and I was quite pleased with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty touch of glass beads really added to him.
> 
> My sample was stitched on plain cotton fabric. Had I known he would come out so nice, I would have used the linen that I intended to use for his background. Last year, I had also purchased some high-quality fabric dyes in order to dye my own silk ribbon as well as the linen backgrounds. Yesterday I played around a bit and got a nice piece done for my seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to see now, but there is a opalescent shimmer to the blues and a gold shimmer to the brown "sand". I used mica powders to achieve this look and it is incredibly subtle and lovely.
> 
> So now I am ready to stitch the seahorse again - this time on the hand-painted linen background.
> 
> I don't know where this new avenue will take me. It may wind up as a dead end business-wise and not prove lucrative for me at all. But one thing I learned from being in business all these years is that sometimes you have to take risks and see where they will take you. Otherwise you will never know. Since I have had these thoughts in my head for several years now, I feel it is time to test the water and see what happens. The investment that I will be making will not be large, other than my time, and I am doing something that I enjoy to relax anyway.
> 
> In the words of Johnny Depp: "I like the challenge of trying different things and wondering if it is going to work or if I am going to fall flat on my face."
> 
> We will just have to see how things turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


You are a woman of many talents Sheila. I admire your ability to explore different media for your creativity and find ways to incorporate them all into your business. The seahorse is beautiful and I like the way the beads add a different dimension. I twill be so pretty on the dyed linen. 
Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> The past couple of days have had me down with a cold. It hasn't been a terrible cold, but enough to make me tired and move a lot slower than I would like to do. Fortunately, it has come at a time when things are slowing down a little for me. While there is never a 'good' time for being sick, I am glad this wasn't a month or so ago when I was in the midst of cutting the hundreds of ornaments that have been ordered from me. (I always try to look on the positive side of things.)
> 
> While I have been moving slower, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing anything. With the variety of ways that I have to create, it seems that I can always find something to do that will keep me feeling productive - even when I am not feeling my best.
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that besides woodworking and painting, I have also developed an obsession for embroidery. While I used to do Crewel and Cross Stitch kits as a child, the internet has introduced me to a whole new world of needlework that I couldn't have imagined in my wildest dreams. I find myself winding down at the end of the day by perusing through Pinterest and admiring the amazing needlework that has stood the test of time. I am in awe.
> 
> Seeing pieces like that makes my head spin. Until recently, I never heard of things like "stumpwork" and "needle painting" or "silk painting". But as I explore these venues of artistry, I long to create my own renditions of work, using many of the incredibly beautiful supplies that I have hoarded in the past couple of years.
> 
> Like any obsession, it didn't happen over night. At first it was admiration for the art itself, and then for the materials used to create the art, and then it quickly blossomed into a lust for all the fibers, colors and textures that fiber art has to offer. Pinterest can do that to you, you know. I know I have a great deal of company when I get 'lost' in their myriad of eye candy. I know that 'just one minute' takes on an entirely different definition when one is referring to browsing Pinterest. It rarely is just that. For the minutes turn into hours very quickly as we are lead down enchanted trails of our favorite foods, colors and of course - crafts. But I suppose there are worse addictions.
> 
> Which brings us to today's post . . .
> 
> For several months I have toyed with the idea of creating embroidery kits of my own. It seems when I show my pieces here, many people are very interested in this 'lost art' and show interest. I am not sure if it is just them being 'polite' or of there is a genuine interest in learning, but it got the wheels turning in my head and started me thinking about it.
> 
> It isn't as if I have lots of idle time to do this, but I do notice when I post my creations that they do get many 'likes' and lots of attention. I believe that there is truly interest there in some form and it encourages me to 'test the water.' Add to that when I have gone searching for available kits, there are very few to choose from. I am not sure if that is good or bad. There are loads of cross stitch kits, but very few that use the techniques that I am using (needle painting, stumpwork, etc.) and I am thinking that offering these kits may fill a need.
> 
> Since I am going to be doing my own work and designs anyway, I think it may be worth a try. If it fails, so be it. At least then I would know.
> 
> The other day I showed you a little design that I was working on. I am thinking this will be the first one that I will make into a 'kit' and write instructions on for teaching purposes. It is something that I have been contemplating for several months now and I thought it was time that I jump in and see how it goes. I am sure this venture will take a while to complete. As with anything new, there are paths to clear and many decisions to be made. Figuring out just how to go about things will be a challenge in itself, but one that I feel that I am up for.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of days working on this little seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being stitched using all silk threads of different weights by Valdani. Their threads are all hand-dyed and colorfast and I had actually purchased a great variety of them last year for designing purposes.
> 
> I finished my little guy last night and I was quite pleased with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty touch of glass beads really added to him.
> 
> My sample was stitched on plain cotton fabric. Had I known he would come out so nice, I would have used the linen that I intended to use for his background. Last year, I had also purchased some high-quality fabric dyes in order to dye my own silk ribbon as well as the linen backgrounds. Yesterday I played around a bit and got a nice piece done for my seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to see now, but there is a opalescent shimmer to the blues and a gold shimmer to the brown "sand". I used mica powders to achieve this look and it is incredibly subtle and lovely.
> 
> So now I am ready to stitch the seahorse again - this time on the hand-painted linen background.
> 
> I don't know where this new avenue will take me. It may wind up as a dead end business-wise and not prove lucrative for me at all. But one thing I learned from being in business all these years is that sometimes you have to take risks and see where they will take you. Otherwise you will never know. Since I have had these thoughts in my head for several years now, I feel it is time to test the water and see what happens. The investment that I will be making will not be large, other than my time, and I am doing something that I enjoy to relax anyway.
> 
> In the words of Johnny Depp: "I like the challenge of trying different things and wondering if it is going to work or if I am going to fall flat on my face."
> 
> We will just have to see how things turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Thank you both very much. Hopefully I will feel a bit more normal soon. I am glad you like the embroidery. I know it isn't woodworking, but I am planning a scrolled version of it as well. I appreciate you both stopping by. 

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> The past couple of days have had me down with a cold. It hasn't been a terrible cold, but enough to make me tired and move a lot slower than I would like to do. Fortunately, it has come at a time when things are slowing down a little for me. While there is never a 'good' time for being sick, I am glad this wasn't a month or so ago when I was in the midst of cutting the hundreds of ornaments that have been ordered from me. (I always try to look on the positive side of things.)
> 
> While I have been moving slower, it doesn't mean that I am not accomplishing anything. With the variety of ways that I have to create, it seems that I can always find something to do that will keep me feeling productive - even when I am not feeling my best.
> 
> Those of you who read frequently know that besides woodworking and painting, I have also developed an obsession for embroidery. While I used to do Crewel and Cross Stitch kits as a child, the internet has introduced me to a whole new world of needlework that I couldn't have imagined in my wildest dreams. I find myself winding down at the end of the day by perusing through Pinterest and admiring the amazing needlework that has stood the test of time. I am in awe.
> 
> Seeing pieces like that makes my head spin. Until recently, I never heard of things like "stumpwork" and "needle painting" or "silk painting". But as I explore these venues of artistry, I long to create my own renditions of work, using many of the incredibly beautiful supplies that I have hoarded in the past couple of years.
> 
> Like any obsession, it didn't happen over night. At first it was admiration for the art itself, and then for the materials used to create the art, and then it quickly blossomed into a lust for all the fibers, colors and textures that fiber art has to offer. Pinterest can do that to you, you know. I know I have a great deal of company when I get 'lost' in their myriad of eye candy. I know that 'just one minute' takes on an entirely different definition when one is referring to browsing Pinterest. It rarely is just that. For the minutes turn into hours very quickly as we are lead down enchanted trails of our favorite foods, colors and of course - crafts. But I suppose there are worse addictions.
> 
> Which brings us to today's post . . .
> 
> For several months I have toyed with the idea of creating embroidery kits of my own. It seems when I show my pieces here, many people are very interested in this 'lost art' and show interest. I am not sure if it is just them being 'polite' or of there is a genuine interest in learning, but it got the wheels turning in my head and started me thinking about it.
> 
> It isn't as if I have lots of idle time to do this, but I do notice when I post my creations that they do get many 'likes' and lots of attention. I believe that there is truly interest there in some form and it encourages me to 'test the water.' Add to that when I have gone searching for available kits, there are very few to choose from. I am not sure if that is good or bad. There are loads of cross stitch kits, but very few that use the techniques that I am using (needle painting, stumpwork, etc.) and I am thinking that offering these kits may fill a need.
> 
> Since I am going to be doing my own work and designs anyway, I think it may be worth a try. If it fails, so be it. At least then I would know.
> 
> The other day I showed you a little design that I was working on. I am thinking this will be the first one that I will make into a 'kit' and write instructions on for teaching purposes. It is something that I have been contemplating for several months now and I thought it was time that I jump in and see how it goes. I am sure this venture will take a while to complete. As with anything new, there are paths to clear and many decisions to be made. Figuring out just how to go about things will be a challenge in itself, but one that I feel that I am up for.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of days working on this little seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being stitched using all silk threads of different weights by Valdani. Their threads are all hand-dyed and colorfast and I had actually purchased a great variety of them last year for designing purposes.
> 
> I finished my little guy last night and I was quite pleased with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty touch of glass beads really added to him.
> 
> My sample was stitched on plain cotton fabric. Had I known he would come out so nice, I would have used the linen that I intended to use for his background. Last year, I had also purchased some high-quality fabric dyes in order to dye my own silk ribbon as well as the linen backgrounds. Yesterday I played around a bit and got a nice piece done for my seahorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to see now, but there is a opalescent shimmer to the blues and a gold shimmer to the brown "sand". I used mica powders to achieve this look and it is incredibly subtle and lovely.
> 
> So now I am ready to stitch the seahorse again - this time on the hand-painted linen background.
> 
> I don't know where this new avenue will take me. It may wind up as a dead end business-wise and not prove lucrative for me at all. But one thing I learned from being in business all these years is that sometimes you have to take risks and see where they will take you. Otherwise you will never know. Since I have had these thoughts in my head for several years now, I feel it is time to test the water and see what happens. The investment that I will be making will not be large, other than my time, and I am doing something that I enjoy to relax anyway.
> 
> In the words of Johnny Depp: "I like the challenge of trying different things and wondering if it is going to work or if I am going to fall flat on my face."
> 
> We will just have to see how things turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


Love the seahorse. Hope you can toss that cold right out the back door.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Congratulations to my Friend*

I read somewhere yesterday on Facebook that 'resting isn't wasting time - it is your body repairing itself.' (If it is on Facebook - it must be true, right?  ) I tried to take that to heart because I actually accomplished very little yesterday. I kind of spent the day milling around.

When Keith went to do the daily errands of going to the store and post office, I found myself fighting to keep my eyes open. I hadn't really slept very much the previous night and I gave in to having a mid-afternoon nap. But as soon as I laid down and tried to sleep the phone rang, the cat decided to get sick, and I finally just gave up. It wasn't meant to be.

But you all don't want to read about that. It is just a cold and hopefully I will be back to 'normal' in a day or so. It is by no means a tragic illness or anything that won't be overcome soon. I somehow feel the need however to explain my lack of production here these past few days so I apologize for sounding whiny or like I am complaining. This too shall pass.

Let's change the subject . . .

I did want to share with you some positive news about my friend Leldon. You may have heard me speak of him on occasion, as he is one of the best friends I have in the world. Leldon lives in Alabama and I have known him since he was about 14 years old, when he first began doing woodworking shows. That was over 15 years ago and we have remained friends all this time. I have loved seeing him grow into a young man and he now has a family and a cute little son and another child on the way. He is like my 'adopted son' because he is just my oldest son's age, but he is more like a peer.

In any case, I have loved seeing Leldon's success over the years regarding his woodworking. I like to send my own customers to him when they are looking for our designs finished and pre-cut because I know he will give them beautiful work at a fair price.

Lately, Leldon has been doing a lot of work for a shop in his area called "Southern Accents". He free-lances for the owner and has been called upon to make some pretty nice things. Last summer, he created a 12 foot tall replica of the state of Alabama for one of the shows there which was made of old barnwood and each of Alabama's counties was done separately. It was amazing. Here is a photo of what it looked like:










Last month, at the last minute Leldon was asked again to do some things for the Yellowhammer Forum which was hosting some of the Republican candidates. He had less than a week to make this beautiful sign and display and it came out wonderful. Here is a photo of Leldon and Sheena in front of it:










You can read about the adventure in Leldon's own words at his blog HERE. It was great to hear that people are appreciating him so much and I really love seeing him get ahead. I hope you go check out his site and blog and work. I think you will enjoy seeing someone who works so hard and is so talented get recognition. I know I am proud of him.

One final thing that I want to mention today is that Keith has a new pattern available up on our site.










His SLD658 Give Us This Day plaque pattern is a great design year- round that is easy to make, yet attractive. It would be a wonderful gift for Easter or anytime. We hope you like it.

I hope to knock this out once and for all this weekend and feel a bit more like myself. I have so much that I want to accomplish, but I need to give myself a little time. I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. It began snowing here about half an hour ago, but it is wet snow and not sticking much. We really have been fortunate this winter.

Happy Friday to you all! Have a creative weekend!


----------



## Leldon

scrollgirl said:


> *Congratulations to my Friend*
> 
> I read somewhere yesterday on Facebook that 'resting isn't wasting time - it is your body repairing itself.' (If it is on Facebook - it must be true, right?  ) I tried to take that to heart because I actually accomplished very little yesterday. I kind of spent the day milling around.
> 
> When Keith went to do the daily errands of going to the store and post office, I found myself fighting to keep my eyes open. I hadn't really slept very much the previous night and I gave in to having a mid-afternoon nap. But as soon as I laid down and tried to sleep the phone rang, the cat decided to get sick, and I finally just gave up. It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> But you all don't want to read about that. It is just a cold and hopefully I will be back to 'normal' in a day or so. It is by no means a tragic illness or anything that won't be overcome soon. I somehow feel the need however to explain my lack of production here these past few days so I apologize for sounding whiny or like I am complaining. This too shall pass.
> 
> Let's change the subject . . .
> 
> I did want to share with you some positive news about my friend Leldon. You may have heard me speak of him on occasion, as he is one of the best friends I have in the world. Leldon lives in Alabama and I have known him since he was about 14 years old, when he first began doing woodworking shows. That was over 15 years ago and we have remained friends all this time. I have loved seeing him grow into a young man and he now has a family and a cute little son and another child on the way. He is like my 'adopted son' because he is just my oldest son's age, but he is more like a peer.
> 
> In any case, I have loved seeing Leldon's success over the years regarding his woodworking. I like to send my own customers to him when they are looking for our designs finished and pre-cut because I know he will give them beautiful work at a fair price.
> 
> Lately, Leldon has been doing a lot of work for a shop in his area called "Southern Accents". He free-lances for the owner and has been called upon to make some pretty nice things. Last summer, he created a 12 foot tall replica of the state of Alabama for one of the shows there which was made of old barnwood and each of Alabama's counties was done separately. It was amazing. Here is a photo of what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, at the last minute Leldon was asked again to do some things for the Yellowhammer Forum which was hosting some of the Republican candidates. He had less than a week to make this beautiful sign and display and it came out wonderful. Here is a photo of Leldon and Sheena in front of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read about the adventure in Leldon's own words at his blog HERE. It was great to hear that people are appreciating him so much and I really love seeing him get ahead. I hope you go check out his site and blog and work. I think you will enjoy seeing someone who works so hard and is so talented get recognition. I know I am proud of him.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that Keith has a new pattern available up on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLD658 Give Us This Day plaque pattern is a great design year- round that is easy to make, yet attractive. It would be a wonderful gift for Easter or anytime. We hope you like it.
> 
> I hope to knock this out once and for all this weekend and feel a bit more like myself. I have so much that I want to accomplish, but I need to give myself a little time. I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. It began snowing here about half an hour ago, but it is wet snow and not sticking much. We really have been fortunate this winter.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Have a creative weekend!


Thank you my friend, you are the best!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Congratulations to my Friend*
> 
> I read somewhere yesterday on Facebook that 'resting isn't wasting time - it is your body repairing itself.' (If it is on Facebook - it must be true, right?  ) I tried to take that to heart because I actually accomplished very little yesterday. I kind of spent the day milling around.
> 
> When Keith went to do the daily errands of going to the store and post office, I found myself fighting to keep my eyes open. I hadn't really slept very much the previous night and I gave in to having a mid-afternoon nap. But as soon as I laid down and tried to sleep the phone rang, the cat decided to get sick, and I finally just gave up. It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> But you all don't want to read about that. It is just a cold and hopefully I will be back to 'normal' in a day or so. It is by no means a tragic illness or anything that won't be overcome soon. I somehow feel the need however to explain my lack of production here these past few days so I apologize for sounding whiny or like I am complaining. This too shall pass.
> 
> Let's change the subject . . .
> 
> I did want to share with you some positive news about my friend Leldon. You may have heard me speak of him on occasion, as he is one of the best friends I have in the world. Leldon lives in Alabama and I have known him since he was about 14 years old, when he first began doing woodworking shows. That was over 15 years ago and we have remained friends all this time. I have loved seeing him grow into a young man and he now has a family and a cute little son and another child on the way. He is like my 'adopted son' because he is just my oldest son's age, but he is more like a peer.
> 
> In any case, I have loved seeing Leldon's success over the years regarding his woodworking. I like to send my own customers to him when they are looking for our designs finished and pre-cut because I know he will give them beautiful work at a fair price.
> 
> Lately, Leldon has been doing a lot of work for a shop in his area called "Southern Accents". He free-lances for the owner and has been called upon to make some pretty nice things. Last summer, he created a 12 foot tall replica of the state of Alabama for one of the shows there which was made of old barnwood and each of Alabama's counties was done separately. It was amazing. Here is a photo of what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, at the last minute Leldon was asked again to do some things for the Yellowhammer Forum which was hosting some of the Republican candidates. He had less than a week to make this beautiful sign and display and it came out wonderful. Here is a photo of Leldon and Sheena in front of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read about the adventure in Leldon's own words at his blog HERE. It was great to hear that people are appreciating him so much and I really love seeing him get ahead. I hope you go check out his site and blog and work. I think you will enjoy seeing someone who works so hard and is so talented get recognition. I know I am proud of him.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that Keith has a new pattern available up on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLD658 Give Us This Day plaque pattern is a great design year- round that is easy to make, yet attractive. It would be a wonderful gift for Easter or anytime. We hope you like it.
> 
> I hope to knock this out once and for all this weekend and feel a bit more like myself. I have so much that I want to accomplish, but I need to give myself a little time. I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. It began snowing here about half an hour ago, but it is wet snow and not sticking much. We really have been fortunate this winter.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Have a creative weekend!


Beautiful work Leldon!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Congratulations to my Friend*
> 
> I read somewhere yesterday on Facebook that 'resting isn't wasting time - it is your body repairing itself.' (If it is on Facebook - it must be true, right?  ) I tried to take that to heart because I actually accomplished very little yesterday. I kind of spent the day milling around.
> 
> When Keith went to do the daily errands of going to the store and post office, I found myself fighting to keep my eyes open. I hadn't really slept very much the previous night and I gave in to having a mid-afternoon nap. But as soon as I laid down and tried to sleep the phone rang, the cat decided to get sick, and I finally just gave up. It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> But you all don't want to read about that. It is just a cold and hopefully I will be back to 'normal' in a day or so. It is by no means a tragic illness or anything that won't be overcome soon. I somehow feel the need however to explain my lack of production here these past few days so I apologize for sounding whiny or like I am complaining. This too shall pass.
> 
> Let's change the subject . . .
> 
> I did want to share with you some positive news about my friend Leldon. You may have heard me speak of him on occasion, as he is one of the best friends I have in the world. Leldon lives in Alabama and I have known him since he was about 14 years old, when he first began doing woodworking shows. That was over 15 years ago and we have remained friends all this time. I have loved seeing him grow into a young man and he now has a family and a cute little son and another child on the way. He is like my 'adopted son' because he is just my oldest son's age, but he is more like a peer.
> 
> In any case, I have loved seeing Leldon's success over the years regarding his woodworking. I like to send my own customers to him when they are looking for our designs finished and pre-cut because I know he will give them beautiful work at a fair price.
> 
> Lately, Leldon has been doing a lot of work for a shop in his area called "Southern Accents". He free-lances for the owner and has been called upon to make some pretty nice things. Last summer, he created a 12 foot tall replica of the state of Alabama for one of the shows there which was made of old barnwood and each of Alabama's counties was done separately. It was amazing. Here is a photo of what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, at the last minute Leldon was asked again to do some things for the Yellowhammer Forum which was hosting some of the Republican candidates. He had less than a week to make this beautiful sign and display and it came out wonderful. Here is a photo of Leldon and Sheena in front of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read about the adventure in Leldon's own words at his blog HERE. It was great to hear that people are appreciating him so much and I really love seeing him get ahead. I hope you go check out his site and blog and work. I think you will enjoy seeing someone who works so hard and is so talented get recognition. I know I am proud of him.
> 
> One final thing that I want to mention today is that Keith has a new pattern available up on our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLD658 Give Us This Day plaque pattern is a great design year- round that is easy to make, yet attractive. It would be a wonderful gift for Easter or anytime. We hope you like it.
> 
> I hope to knock this out once and for all this weekend and feel a bit more like myself. I have so much that I want to accomplish, but I need to give myself a little time. I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. It began snowing here about half an hour ago, but it is wet snow and not sticking much. We really have been fortunate this winter.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Have a creative weekend!


Yes, it is beautiful! I am happy to share with you. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Checking In . . . *

I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.

I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.

I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.

This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.

One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works. 

Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.

I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.

In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail. 

I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!

Happy Friday to you!










(Nurse Biggles on duty!)


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In . . . *
> 
> I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.
> 
> I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.
> 
> This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.
> 
> One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works.
> 
> Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.
> 
> I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nurse Biggles on duty!)


Probably the best nurse on the planet.. They always make you feel better


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In . . . *
> 
> I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.
> 
> I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.
> 
> This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.
> 
> One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works.
> 
> Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.
> 
> I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nurse Biggles on duty!)


Sure hope that you are back up to 100% real soon. Have a happy Spring Equinox.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In . . . *
> 
> I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.
> 
> I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.
> 
> This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.
> 
> One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works.
> 
> Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.
> 
> I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nurse Biggles on duty!)


Thank you both. I hope to feel back to my old self soon.  ((HUGS)) to you both!

Sheila


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In . . . *
> 
> I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.
> 
> I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.
> 
> This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.
> 
> One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works.
> 
> Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.
> 
> I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nurse Biggles on duty!)


Hi Shelia, sorry to read you're sick. 
I sent you another email, it should be in your in box. 
I hope you get well faster than expected!~Suzanne


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In . . . *
> 
> I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.
> 
> I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.
> 
> This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.
> 
> One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works.
> 
> Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.
> 
> I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nurse Biggles on duty!)


Sorry to hear you are under the weather Sheila. Listen to your body and enjoy the rest. Happy Spring!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In . . . *
> 
> I try to keep my posts here positive and I think I am successful in doing that for these six years that I have been writing. But sometimes life just throws us a curve ball and we have to take a step back from things. I haven't written this week because I have been down with a cold/flu. I have had lots of nice messages and notes from my readers wondering what was up, as they are used to me blogging nearly every day. I just wanted to explain to you all why I am not here.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Wednesday and she thought it was more of a flu virus that could take several weeks to pass. I wasn't given antibiotics, but rather a nose spray that contained a steriod and would help the congestion in my sinuses and also help prevent things from turning into pneumonia.
> 
> I admit that I have been pretty wiped out by this thing, and I have spend much of my day(s) resting and napping, which is what I should be doing. But I wanted to let you all know that I am still here and soon I will be back to my usual creative self and back on track again.
> 
> This is so out of character for me. But I am smart enough to respect what my body is telling me and I want to get better faster, so if laying low is the answer, than so be it. I will lay low.
> 
> One thing I am learning from this is how LONG the days can feel when I am not creating. I am usually complaining to you all how quickly the days are going by, yet when I am idle or 'resting' they seem to last the length of three days. Funny how that works.
> 
> Today I still have no voice (I lost it the other day) and I am coughing more, so I hope I am turning a corner. The doc says if I didn't see improvement in a week to come back, so she feels it will be a long process.
> 
> I promise to be back as soon as possible. Not only do I miss my creating, but I miss my social connection with you all. You have become a large part of my life and I love hearing what you are all up to and seeing what you are working on.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my "Staff" of nurses - Coco, Richard and Pancakes (whom we like to call "Nurse Biggles"). They are constantly by my side, as is Keith who is also fighting a bug himself and we are all taking care of each other in our little infested place here. We will prevail.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend and hope you have fun doing beautiful and creative things. Spring is on its way!
> 
> Happy Friday to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nurse Biggles on duty!)


Thank you both. I will be better soon. I promise! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Scenes from the ER*

These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.

I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.

Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.

We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.

It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.

It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.

You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.

Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.

During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.

We all have a story.

Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.

We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.

Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.

My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.

My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.

I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.

We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.

Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.

Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.

Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.

I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.










SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.

As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.

I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.

I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Scenes from the ER*
> 
> These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.
> 
> I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.
> 
> Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.
> 
> It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.
> 
> It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.
> 
> You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.
> 
> Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.
> 
> During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.
> 
> We all have a story.
> 
> Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.
> 
> We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.
> 
> Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.
> 
> My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.
> 
> My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.
> 
> I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.
> 
> We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.
> 
> Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.
> 
> Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.
> 
> Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.
> 
> I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.
> 
> As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.
> 
> I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.
> 
> I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


Good morning Sheila,
I hope that both you and Keith get feeling better soon. Don't rush back as soon as you start feeling better. 
Rick


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Scenes from the ER*
> 
> These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.
> 
> I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.
> 
> Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.
> 
> It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.
> 
> It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.
> 
> You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.
> 
> Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.
> 
> During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.
> 
> We all have a story.
> 
> Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.
> 
> We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.
> 
> Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.
> 
> My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.
> 
> My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.
> 
> I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.
> 
> We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.
> 
> Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.
> 
> Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.
> 
> Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.
> 
> I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.
> 
> As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.
> 
> I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.
> 
> I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


Glad to hear from you Sheila, as I miss your posts and hope for the best. I have found that you get faster service in the ER if you are bleeding although that might be a bit drastic.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Scenes from the ER*
> 
> These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.
> 
> I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.
> 
> Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.
> 
> It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.
> 
> It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.
> 
> You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.
> 
> Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.
> 
> During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.
> 
> We all have a story.
> 
> Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.
> 
> We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.
> 
> Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.
> 
> My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.
> 
> My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.
> 
> I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.
> 
> We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.
> 
> Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.
> 
> Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.
> 
> Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.
> 
> I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.
> 
> As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.
> 
> I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.
> 
> I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


Sorry to hear that you had to go through such a long wait. If only they had a scrollsaw in their waiting room . . .
I hope that all of you are back to full health really soon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scenes from the ER*
> 
> These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.
> 
> I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.
> 
> Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.
> 
> It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.
> 
> It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.
> 
> You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.
> 
> Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.
> 
> During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.
> 
> We all have a story.
> 
> Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.
> 
> We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.
> 
> Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.
> 
> My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.
> 
> My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.
> 
> I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.
> 
> We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.
> 
> Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.
> 
> Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.
> 
> Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.
> 
> I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.
> 
> As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.
> 
> I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.
> 
> I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


Thank you all very much. It is nice to hear from you all and nice to be missed. I really think that they try hard to prioritize cases correctly. Sometimes when we are feeling bad or hurting, we don't understand that others may have more urgent problems. I was very grateful for the services they offered. All of the staff seemed to be caring people. We have grown up in a society where we are not used to waiting for anything. But sometimes, that isn't the case and we have no choice. As I said - we all can't be first.

I hope to start feeling better soon and be fully recovered quickly. I will certainly begin posting when I have more creative things to share.

Have a great day everyone. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Scenes from the ER*
> 
> These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.
> 
> I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.
> 
> Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.
> 
> It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.
> 
> It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.
> 
> You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.
> 
> Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.
> 
> During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.
> 
> We all have a story.
> 
> Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.
> 
> We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.
> 
> Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.
> 
> My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.
> 
> My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.
> 
> I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.
> 
> We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.
> 
> Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.
> 
> Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.
> 
> Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.
> 
> I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.
> 
> As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.
> 
> I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.
> 
> I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


Hi Sheila, so sorry to hear you are still under the weather. It must have been frustrating to wait so long in the ER, however we are blessed to have a good medical system in Canada. Hope you are feeling much better soon.

Keith's clock pattern is beautiful! Good Spring pattern


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Scenes from the ER*
> 
> These last couple of weeks have been kind of a blur. What started with Keith's being 'man sick' (our term for when he gets ill - which isn't often) had spread to me and even the cats have had their sick moments. I suppose it was probably time, as we both hadn't had any real illnesses in what seems like years. Perhaps it was due to the mild on-again-off-again winter we have been experiencing. Maybe there just wasn't enough of a hard freeze to kill everything off that usually gets killed off by the cold. Who knows, though? One thing is for sure - we aren't alone in our battle, as many, many of our friends and customers have had bouts with similar cold and flu-like symptoms. This one was a doozie.
> 
> I haven't been writing here much because I typically try to stay in a positive direction with my blog. I keep the focus on creating and if I am having an 'off' day now and again, I don't mention it and find something else that is positive and creative to discuss here. I like it that way, as not only does it keep me going in a positive direction, but it also may help you all think about some good things to focus on and plan.
> 
> Last week and the weekend were tough though. While I thought I was getting better, on Tuesday I lost my voice completely. I called into the 'on call' doctor in our area and was able to get an appointment Wednesday. At that time, there was not a lot of congestion or coughing, and I had no fever so she only gave me a steriod nose spray for my sinuses. But then the 'cold' began to settle into congestion in my lungs and a cough. My sinuses were also swelling and my face became painful at any time that I allowed the over the counter pain killers to wear off. It was time to go back in. Unfortunately, this was on a Saturday night and with the next day being Sunday, the hours at the 'on call' were limited. I tried to get an appointment there and failed to do so, as the lines were busy as soon as they were opened. Living in rural Canada, the next step of action was to head to the hospital to the emergency room to see the doctor on call there. It was our only choice.
> 
> We headed to Yarmouth at nearly 1pm. We had waited to see if I could get the appointment at the local center, which didn't open phone lines until 12:30. As I mentioned, that didn't work so there was little choice but to take the 45 minute drive and go to the hospital. When we arrived, the ER was full. There were barely seats for us. We knew it would be a long wait and upon approaching the hospital while driving we saw a helicoptor landing on the pad there. That meant there was another emergency ahead of us.
> 
> It took us about an hour to get through the preliminary Triage process - where I was evaluated and 'graded' according to urgency. By the time I was done with that, there were two vacant seats in the corner of the room and we gladly took them. I would spend the next 9+ hours there waiting for my turn.
> 
> It was a tough day in the ER. When we came, there was a nice volunteer lady that was encouraging and checking on people while they waited. She was there about half the time and when her shift ended at around 5pm, no one replaced her.
> 
> You learn a lot by sitting and observing. I found for myself that my initial feelings of 'oh no' when I saw the many people gradually changed to empathy and compassion. It wasn't just about 'me'. Everyone here had their own story and was suffering their own pain. Even though I was miserable and feeling like my head would explode, I saw that there were others that were worse off than myself. One lady fell and broke her wrist and ankle. Another had a sick child. I thought of the days when my own children were young and I realized how much worse I would feel if I were here with one of them instead of for myself.
> 
> Around 7 or 8 I was able to convince Keith to take a drive and go get some dinner. He hadn't eaten anything substantial all day. I wasn't hungry at all and kept a bottle of water, but I asked him to bring me a plain bagel. I knew if he thought I needed something it would convince him to go and take care of himself too. I felt bad that he had to sit there all day with me. I know that is what we do for loved ones, but it is hard to shake that feeling anyway.
> 
> During the hour he was gone, I began talking with a chatty lady who had arrived with her husband just after us. I had (blissfully!) found a stray tylenol in my purse and had taken it just before Keith had left and it took the edge off of the pain in my head. We talked for an hour and I heard her story of how her husband had to have an EKG and they were right behind us in line. He had blood work in the morning and had not eaten since breakfast. She was hoping they would be out of there by 10 so he could have a bite before his fast for the test.
> 
> We all have a story.
> 
> Talking to her made the time go quickly. She was pleasant and it turned out she used to tole paint. She loved hearing about my job and said she just got a coloring book for Christmas and loved it. It relaxed her and was very enjoyable. She told me about her grown children and I told her about mine. It was nice that even though I looked like crap and had no makeup on at all she was surprised that I was 54 years old and had adult kids. Surprisingly, it made me feel better.
> 
> We surmised that there was another emergency that had halted the regular inflow of the ER, as there was a new set of Paramedics milling in the hallway. It made me think about things and it also reminded me that it isn't always just about 'me'.
> 
> Eventually (around 8:30) the man in front of me was called in. This was after a nearly 2 hour lull in progression. The crisis was apparently over for now, and many of the people waiting actually clapped when we heard his name. We were genuinely happy for him, as he seemed to be suffering from the same ailment as I had and looked a bit miserable.
> 
> My own name was called a few minutes later - again to some clapping. It was odd to have strangers cheering us on, and I am sure that part of the joy was the relief that things were once again moving in a good direction. There was hope.
> 
> My doctor was there immediately when I got to the 'other side'. She moved quickly and was absolutely wonderful. She asked questions, listened to the answers and mentioned that she also had a sinus infection and understood how painful it was. I could see her eye was as red as mine was, and I was impressed with her compassion and empathy. I had had her before one time when I was there and she was the same - professional yet personal.
> 
> I suppose my point for today's post is this - sometimes things take time.
> 
> We live in a world of millions of people. Everyone can't be 'first'. While I am sure that there are flaws in the system, I think for the most part, people are doing their best to help. Healthcare is a very difficult job to do. It takes a very special and giving type of individual to take care of others day in and day out. I think we all need to remember that.
> 
> Sure - I felt pretty miserable. But when I looked around, I saw there were others who were much worse off than I was. I offered half of my bagel to the chatty ladies' husband, but he declined. He probably thought I was weird. I had the urge to allow the lady with the small child go ahead of me, but she wasn't around when I was called and I was truly exhausted. When we were leaving, we saw them in the lobby of the hospital and she was walking the boy who looked much calmer. He would be fine.
> 
> Part of living in a society means that we need to realize that it always isn't about just "us". I think that sometimes we have to forego our own comfort for others who are more in need. I truely hope that all of those who were in that room yesterday got the care they needed. I do commend the nurses and doctors who work there as well. I don't know how they deal with it every day. They are heros in my eyes.
> 
> Today I feel slightly better already. I had my first dose of anti-biotic last night and have to get more pills today. The doc said it will take probably three days to start really feeling better, so I am laying low for these next couple to let my body heal. I just wanted to check in with you all and thank everyone for the wonderful wishes and messages you have sent me. It truly makes me feel loved.
> 
> I also want to show you a new pattern that Keith put up on the site on Saturday. It is a clock with butterflies and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK660 Butterflies Desk Clock pattern by Keith Fenton.
> 
> As for me, I have been thinking about what I am designing next. After a rest, I will get started on some new patterns for both painting and scroll sawing. I think you will like them.
> 
> I promise to get back in the swing of things soon. I also promise to rest until I feel better. I truly need that and I hope that I can overcome this cold/flu once and for all. I just wanted to check in here and let you all know that I am on the mend. I also wanted to express my gratitude for my family and friends and for living in a society where we have healthcare services available to us. There are so many that do not. I never want to take that for granted.
> 
> I will be back on a regular basis shortly. Until then, have a wonderful day! Happy Monday to you!


Thank you, Anna. I feel a bit better today. It won't be long until I am feeling like my old self. 

Have a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*

It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.

The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.

I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.

In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.

I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.

Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.

I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.

It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.

But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.

I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.










That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.

Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.

Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


You'll be 100% soon, and you'll be full throttle. Finish the chicken soup.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Hi, Roger! Thanks.  I am getting there. This one was a whopper!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Great to see you bouncing back (thanks to Nurse Pancakes). It's going to be a busy place at your end as soon as you get the "all clear" to go full tilt.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


I am getting there, John. It has taken much longer than I expected. But I am trying to take it at a pace I can manage without back sliding. 

The Nursing Staff is unsurpassed. 

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Great to hear. How about a shrimp dinner for Pancakes?
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


I give him yogurt every day (just a teaspoon - he loves it!) and he got a little bit of my cookie today and a thorough brushing, which he loves! He is well cared for! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Hi Sheila, glad to hear you are on the road to full recovery. Take it slow, all the creative ideas and work(and your customers and friends) will still be there when your body tells you it's ok to go full tilt again


----------



## phtaylor36

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Hope you feel well soon! The cats know what's up…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Slowly Coming Back - Baby Steps*
> 
> It seems like forever since I have blogged here. After posting nearly every day for over six years, having two weeks off can feel like an eternity. At least to me it does.
> 
> The past week or so I have been busy resting. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, and in my case it definitely is. It takes a bit of effort for me to do 'nothing.' Because I am usually running at full throttle, I find it very difficult to find the 'off' button as far as being active. But for these past couple of weeks, I have had little choice, as whatever illness I acquired has been particularly draining and I have had little energy or ambition to do much of anything at all. It feels so out of character for me, but was out of my hands.
> 
> I have read on social media that many of my friends and customers have had various versions of the same illness that seems to be plaguing me. From reading their posts, I surmised that the degree of illness that I am experiencing seems to be falling somewhere in the middle of the scale as far as severity. This is far more than any other cold/flu that I have encountered, yet I feel I am much better off than some of them from what I have read from their stories. No matter what though, I realize that this is something that needs to be respected and that it takes a bit of time to overcome. While I view myself as quite a patient person, I need to remind myself of that in this case and allow it to run its course. I have already resigned myself to the fact that I will not wake up one morning and feel 'all better', but that I will rather experience improvement in small increments - baby steps if you will - and I have learned to appreciate any movement whatsoever in that direction. All in good time.
> 
> In the mean time I feel the need to at least 'check in' with you all and let you know that I am still alive, and that while I had a small setback the other night in the form of coughing fits, those now have seemed to have passed and I see some improvement every day.
> 
> I still have a couple days worth of medication to take, so I am hopeful that by the time I am done I am back at the helm here and ready to get back to working and creating. The mere fact that I am getting 'antsy' is a good sign, as for the past couple of weeks I stepped out of character and found myself content to just sit and watch movies while dozing with a cat or two draped over my lap. But I feel that phase coming to an end.
> 
> Today I awoke feeling not as far from 'normal'. While I am still on the antibiotics, I have stopped taking most everything else. That has helped lift the hazy cloud that I have had hanging over me these past weeks and I am thinking a bit more clearly.
> 
> I am seeing signs of my ambition returning as well, as I am beginning to get excited over a couple of ideas that I had hatched while being ill. As I feel my energy slowly returning, I also feel my enthusiasm rising. I am beginning to feel much like myself again. I was wondering if I ever would.
> 
> It may still take me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things. When I do, I promise to go slowly. I need to respect what my body tells it and when it says time to rest, I certainly will do so. I don't want to push too hard and suffer a relapse.
> 
> But I do feel that it is time to move forward. While my body was healing, my brain was certainly not idle. If anything, slowing down for these weeks allowed me to sort my thoughts and plan some things out that look to bring promise to our business as well as the future. I have several new exciting ideas to develop and I think I may be on to something fun. Had I not fallen ill, these ideas may have slipped by in the whirlwind of thoughts that usually go through my head. So maybe there was a purpose for this break after all.
> 
> I don't really have a photo of these new ideas to share with you yet. They are still on the drawing board. But I will share one of one of my 'staff' of nurses taking a well-needed break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's "Nurse Pancakes". He has been loyally by my side throughout the duration. He and Richard have taken turns sitting on me for the past couple of weeks. I am rarely without one or the other on top of my lap and legs - sometimes both. I believe that they knew that it would be the only way to keep me from jumping up every couple of minutes to do something. They are much smarter than we give them credit for being. I am grateful to have them in my life.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes you have sent me. I may not have been able to answer them all, but they did make me feel missed and loved. I will be back in a day or two and hopefully begin posting regularly again soon. I am excited to share my new ideas with you all and see how they are received. I think you will like them.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you all!


Yes, they are very helpful.  I am slowly but surely getting back to normal. Just not pushing it. Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to the Routine*

I'm Baaaaaack!

While I felt the break was much-needed, I can't tell you how good it feels to be back to a routine again. I don't think I had a time in the six years that I have been writing when I had so much time off. I certainly haven't been as sick as I was these past few weeks. It seems as if the entire month of March was a blur of cold remedies, doctors and naps. It is so out of character for me! But I am glad to say that I feel pretty safe in saying "I am on the other side of this" and pretty much back to normal.

I could have probably posted a bit more last week, but I promised everyone as well as myself that I would take it slow and not push too hard. Blogging here takes probably about an hour or more each day and I thought that the time was better spent catching up to things and resting. Besides - I try to remain positive and focus on being creative here and I am sure that you all didn't want to read about my ailments. I thought it best to wait until I have some new things to share with you. (And boy! Do I ever!)

Leave it to me to find something positive in being sick for three weeks! But I certainly think I did. The time off allowed me to rest my head as well as my body and while I was doing so, I came up with some ideas for several different kinds of projects that I am designing. I also am working with some other designers on their own projects and providing some new painting surfaces for them to work on. Oh - and I have a project that I am doing for Interactive Artist Magazine that I will be finishing up later this week or early next week. It is all wonderful and offers so many great new opportunities for me to work in different medias and expand the business.

For today's post, I will give you a sneak peek at some of the things I am doing. I'll elaborate on each of them more in upcoming posts as this one will be the length of a book otherwise. I also have a day full of cutting orders and I need to get going on that as early as I can, so I want to keep this post as short as possible. So let's get to the previews:

First off, I though of an entire new line of patterns for my scrolling followers. While this one may take a few more weeks to really get ready to launch, I promise if you are all patient with me I don't think you will get disappointed. I am starting with a robin and a crocus, but I have many more elements left to add. I think it will be just the thing to welcome in the spring and summer months and beyond:










Next up, I FINALLY got a chance to break out my new Mission Gold Watercolor paints and play around with them. Those of you who paint know how "different" it is to paint with watercolors, and while I attended one class over 15 years ago, I haven't really experimented with them since. I used some of the time I was off to do some research and watch some YouTube videos and teach myself the basics of this amazing medium. Last week, after I was feeling better, I was brave enough to actually give them a try and I am not unhappy with the results. I just painted some samples from pictures I found on the computer, but in the process I did lots of mixing and worked on shading and values and I feel that I am kind of getting the hang of them. I am just about ready to start my own design with them, too and that will be coming the the following days. I hope you like what I did so far:










Next up was needlework. While for the most part when I was off, I wasn't up to doing much, I did have a couple of days when I was able to sit and embroider for a bit. I had shown you my seahorse design previously, and I decided to re-do it on the piece of fabric that I hand-dyed for the kits I am going to be making. I took more photos while doing this and I really was able to do a better job the second time around. There will be several more elements to this first kit that I will be creating, and it will take a little more time, but it will come eventually and hopefully it will be something that you will all like. I have so many ideas to share using this medium and I can't wait to see them come to reality.










And finally - I have been working on my "12 Days" ornaments. I am still on my goal of getting them out the door the first week of each month and I will hopefully have my "Day 4" ornaments completed by tomorrow. They are so much fun to do and everyone on my list seems to really enjoy getting them each month!










Add to the above that I have been collaborating with several friend who design and working on wood pieces, graphics and other creative ventures as well as doing my taxes (for TWO countries - both the USA and Canada) and when I look back I see that I got pretty much accomplished. I suppose the month wasn't wasted after all!

One final thing that being out of commission reminded me of was of how fortunate I am to have the life I do. As I recovered from my flu/cold and felt better each day, I once again remembered how much I appreciate not only my work that I do, but also my health. So many of you who are both customers and friends sent so many nice notes and good thoughts. It really made me feel good to know that what I do here has a positive impact on others. I couldn't ask for more.

With that said, I need to sign off for today and get to my work today. I have lots of things to cut and I want to get an early start so I can do some painting later on this afternoon.

Thank you all who are such a wonderful support to me in all of my endeavors. Your friendships and encouragement imakes my life full of love and joy! I appreciate you all so much! I hope to bring that right back to you by inspiring your creativity.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Routine*
> 
> I'm Baaaaaack!
> 
> While I felt the break was much-needed, I can't tell you how good it feels to be back to a routine again. I don't think I had a time in the six years that I have been writing when I had so much time off. I certainly haven't been as sick as I was these past few weeks. It seems as if the entire month of March was a blur of cold remedies, doctors and naps. It is so out of character for me! But I am glad to say that I feel pretty safe in saying "I am on the other side of this" and pretty much back to normal.
> 
> I could have probably posted a bit more last week, but I promised everyone as well as myself that I would take it slow and not push too hard. Blogging here takes probably about an hour or more each day and I thought that the time was better spent catching up to things and resting. Besides - I try to remain positive and focus on being creative here and I am sure that you all didn't want to read about my ailments. I thought it best to wait until I have some new things to share with you. (And boy! Do I ever!)
> 
> Leave it to me to find something positive in being sick for three weeks! But I certainly think I did. The time off allowed me to rest my head as well as my body and while I was doing so, I came up with some ideas for several different kinds of projects that I am designing. I also am working with some other designers on their own projects and providing some new painting surfaces for them to work on. Oh - and I have a project that I am doing for Interactive Artist Magazine that I will be finishing up later this week or early next week. It is all wonderful and offers so many great new opportunities for me to work in different medias and expand the business.
> 
> For today's post, I will give you a sneak peek at some of the things I am doing. I'll elaborate on each of them more in upcoming posts as this one will be the length of a book otherwise. I also have a day full of cutting orders and I need to get going on that as early as I can, so I want to keep this post as short as possible. So let's get to the previews:
> 
> First off, I though of an entire new line of patterns for my scrolling followers. While this one may take a few more weeks to really get ready to launch, I promise if you are all patient with me I don't think you will get disappointed. I am starting with a robin and a crocus, but I have many more elements left to add. I think it will be just the thing to welcome in the spring and summer months and beyond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I FINALLY got a chance to break out my new Mission Gold Watercolor paints and play around with them. Those of you who paint know how "different" it is to paint with watercolors, and while I attended one class over 15 years ago, I haven't really experimented with them since. I used some of the time I was off to do some research and watch some YouTube videos and teach myself the basics of this amazing medium. Last week, after I was feeling better, I was brave enough to actually give them a try and I am not unhappy with the results. I just painted some samples from pictures I found on the computer, but in the process I did lots of mixing and worked on shading and values and I feel that I am kind of getting the hang of them. I am just about ready to start my own design with them, too and that will be coming the the following days. I hope you like what I did so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was needlework. While for the most part when I was off, I wasn't up to doing much, I did have a couple of days when I was able to sit and embroider for a bit. I had shown you my seahorse design previously, and I decided to re-do it on the piece of fabric that I hand-dyed for the kits I am going to be making. I took more photos while doing this and I really was able to do a better job the second time around. There will be several more elements to this first kit that I will be creating, and it will take a little more time, but it will come eventually and hopefully it will be something that you will all like. I have so many ideas to share using this medium and I can't wait to see them come to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I have been working on my "12 Days" ornaments. I am still on my goal of getting them out the door the first week of each month and I will hopefully have my "Day 4" ornaments completed by tomorrow. They are so much fun to do and everyone on my list seems to really enjoy getting them each month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the above that I have been collaborating with several friend who design and working on wood pieces, graphics and other creative ventures as well as doing my taxes (for TWO countries - both the USA and Canada) and when I look back I see that I got pretty much accomplished. I suppose the month wasn't wasted after all!
> 
> One final thing that being out of commission reminded me of was of how fortunate I am to have the life I do. As I recovered from my flu/cold and felt better each day, I once again remembered how much I appreciate not only my work that I do, but also my health. So many of you who are both customers and friends sent so many nice notes and good thoughts. It really made me feel good to know that what I do here has a positive impact on others. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> With that said, I need to sign off for today and get to my work today. I have lots of things to cut and I want to get an early start so I can do some painting later on this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you all who are such a wonderful support to me in all of my endeavors. Your friendships and encouragement imakes my life full of love and joy! I appreciate you all so much! I hope to bring that right back to you by inspiring your creativity.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Good to hear you're feeling better. Carry on Sheila.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Routine*
> 
> I'm Baaaaaack!
> 
> While I felt the break was much-needed, I can't tell you how good it feels to be back to a routine again. I don't think I had a time in the six years that I have been writing when I had so much time off. I certainly haven't been as sick as I was these past few weeks. It seems as if the entire month of March was a blur of cold remedies, doctors and naps. It is so out of character for me! But I am glad to say that I feel pretty safe in saying "I am on the other side of this" and pretty much back to normal.
> 
> I could have probably posted a bit more last week, but I promised everyone as well as myself that I would take it slow and not push too hard. Blogging here takes probably about an hour or more each day and I thought that the time was better spent catching up to things and resting. Besides - I try to remain positive and focus on being creative here and I am sure that you all didn't want to read about my ailments. I thought it best to wait until I have some new things to share with you. (And boy! Do I ever!)
> 
> Leave it to me to find something positive in being sick for three weeks! But I certainly think I did. The time off allowed me to rest my head as well as my body and while I was doing so, I came up with some ideas for several different kinds of projects that I am designing. I also am working with some other designers on their own projects and providing some new painting surfaces for them to work on. Oh - and I have a project that I am doing for Interactive Artist Magazine that I will be finishing up later this week or early next week. It is all wonderful and offers so many great new opportunities for me to work in different medias and expand the business.
> 
> For today's post, I will give you a sneak peek at some of the things I am doing. I'll elaborate on each of them more in upcoming posts as this one will be the length of a book otherwise. I also have a day full of cutting orders and I need to get going on that as early as I can, so I want to keep this post as short as possible. So let's get to the previews:
> 
> First off, I though of an entire new line of patterns for my scrolling followers. While this one may take a few more weeks to really get ready to launch, I promise if you are all patient with me I don't think you will get disappointed. I am starting with a robin and a crocus, but I have many more elements left to add. I think it will be just the thing to welcome in the spring and summer months and beyond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I FINALLY got a chance to break out my new Mission Gold Watercolor paints and play around with them. Those of you who paint know how "different" it is to paint with watercolors, and while I attended one class over 15 years ago, I haven't really experimented with them since. I used some of the time I was off to do some research and watch some YouTube videos and teach myself the basics of this amazing medium. Last week, after I was feeling better, I was brave enough to actually give them a try and I am not unhappy with the results. I just painted some samples from pictures I found on the computer, but in the process I did lots of mixing and worked on shading and values and I feel that I am kind of getting the hang of them. I am just about ready to start my own design with them, too and that will be coming the the following days. I hope you like what I did so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was needlework. While for the most part when I was off, I wasn't up to doing much, I did have a couple of days when I was able to sit and embroider for a bit. I had shown you my seahorse design previously, and I decided to re-do it on the piece of fabric that I hand-dyed for the kits I am going to be making. I took more photos while doing this and I really was able to do a better job the second time around. There will be several more elements to this first kit that I will be creating, and it will take a little more time, but it will come eventually and hopefully it will be something that you will all like. I have so many ideas to share using this medium and I can't wait to see them come to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I have been working on my "12 Days" ornaments. I am still on my goal of getting them out the door the first week of each month and I will hopefully have my "Day 4" ornaments completed by tomorrow. They are so much fun to do and everyone on my list seems to really enjoy getting them each month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the above that I have been collaborating with several friend who design and working on wood pieces, graphics and other creative ventures as well as doing my taxes (for TWO countries - both the USA and Canada) and when I look back I see that I got pretty much accomplished. I suppose the month wasn't wasted after all!
> 
> One final thing that being out of commission reminded me of was of how fortunate I am to have the life I do. As I recovered from my flu/cold and felt better each day, I once again remembered how much I appreciate not only my work that I do, but also my health. So many of you who are both customers and friends sent so many nice notes and good thoughts. It really made me feel good to know that what I do here has a positive impact on others. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> With that said, I need to sign off for today and get to my work today. I have lots of things to cut and I want to get an early start so I can do some painting later on this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you all who are such a wonderful support to me in all of my endeavors. Your friendships and encouragement imakes my life full of love and joy! I appreciate you all so much! I hope to bring that right back to you by inspiring your creativity.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Very glad to hear how much better you are feeling, and that you are creating even more new items.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Routine*
> 
> I'm Baaaaaack!
> 
> While I felt the break was much-needed, I can't tell you how good it feels to be back to a routine again. I don't think I had a time in the six years that I have been writing when I had so much time off. I certainly haven't been as sick as I was these past few weeks. It seems as if the entire month of March was a blur of cold remedies, doctors and naps. It is so out of character for me! But I am glad to say that I feel pretty safe in saying "I am on the other side of this" and pretty much back to normal.
> 
> I could have probably posted a bit more last week, but I promised everyone as well as myself that I would take it slow and not push too hard. Blogging here takes probably about an hour or more each day and I thought that the time was better spent catching up to things and resting. Besides - I try to remain positive and focus on being creative here and I am sure that you all didn't want to read about my ailments. I thought it best to wait until I have some new things to share with you. (And boy! Do I ever!)
> 
> Leave it to me to find something positive in being sick for three weeks! But I certainly think I did. The time off allowed me to rest my head as well as my body and while I was doing so, I came up with some ideas for several different kinds of projects that I am designing. I also am working with some other designers on their own projects and providing some new painting surfaces for them to work on. Oh - and I have a project that I am doing for Interactive Artist Magazine that I will be finishing up later this week or early next week. It is all wonderful and offers so many great new opportunities for me to work in different medias and expand the business.
> 
> For today's post, I will give you a sneak peek at some of the things I am doing. I'll elaborate on each of them more in upcoming posts as this one will be the length of a book otherwise. I also have a day full of cutting orders and I need to get going on that as early as I can, so I want to keep this post as short as possible. So let's get to the previews:
> 
> First off, I though of an entire new line of patterns for my scrolling followers. While this one may take a few more weeks to really get ready to launch, I promise if you are all patient with me I don't think you will get disappointed. I am starting with a robin and a crocus, but I have many more elements left to add. I think it will be just the thing to welcome in the spring and summer months and beyond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I FINALLY got a chance to break out my new Mission Gold Watercolor paints and play around with them. Those of you who paint know how "different" it is to paint with watercolors, and while I attended one class over 15 years ago, I haven't really experimented with them since. I used some of the time I was off to do some research and watch some YouTube videos and teach myself the basics of this amazing medium. Last week, after I was feeling better, I was brave enough to actually give them a try and I am not unhappy with the results. I just painted some samples from pictures I found on the computer, but in the process I did lots of mixing and worked on shading and values and I feel that I am kind of getting the hang of them. I am just about ready to start my own design with them, too and that will be coming the the following days. I hope you like what I did so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was needlework. While for the most part when I was off, I wasn't up to doing much, I did have a couple of days when I was able to sit and embroider for a bit. I had shown you my seahorse design previously, and I decided to re-do it on the piece of fabric that I hand-dyed for the kits I am going to be making. I took more photos while doing this and I really was able to do a better job the second time around. There will be several more elements to this first kit that I will be creating, and it will take a little more time, but it will come eventually and hopefully it will be something that you will all like. I have so many ideas to share using this medium and I can't wait to see them come to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I have been working on my "12 Days" ornaments. I am still on my goal of getting them out the door the first week of each month and I will hopefully have my "Day 4" ornaments completed by tomorrow. They are so much fun to do and everyone on my list seems to really enjoy getting them each month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the above that I have been collaborating with several friend who design and working on wood pieces, graphics and other creative ventures as well as doing my taxes (for TWO countries - both the USA and Canada) and when I look back I see that I got pretty much accomplished. I suppose the month wasn't wasted after all!
> 
> One final thing that being out of commission reminded me of was of how fortunate I am to have the life I do. As I recovered from my flu/cold and felt better each day, I once again remembered how much I appreciate not only my work that I do, but also my health. So many of you who are both customers and friends sent so many nice notes and good thoughts. It really made me feel good to know that what I do here has a positive impact on others. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> With that said, I need to sign off for today and get to my work today. I have lots of things to cut and I want to get an early start so I can do some painting later on this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you all who are such a wonderful support to me in all of my endeavors. Your friendships and encouragement imakes my life full of love and joy! I appreciate you all so much! I hope to bring that right back to you by inspiring your creativity.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Welcome back! Glad to hear you are feeling better. Your projects looks great. Looking forward to seeing that robin completed.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to the Routine*
> 
> I'm Baaaaaack!
> 
> While I felt the break was much-needed, I can't tell you how good it feels to be back to a routine again. I don't think I had a time in the six years that I have been writing when I had so much time off. I certainly haven't been as sick as I was these past few weeks. It seems as if the entire month of March was a blur of cold remedies, doctors and naps. It is so out of character for me! But I am glad to say that I feel pretty safe in saying "I am on the other side of this" and pretty much back to normal.
> 
> I could have probably posted a bit more last week, but I promised everyone as well as myself that I would take it slow and not push too hard. Blogging here takes probably about an hour or more each day and I thought that the time was better spent catching up to things and resting. Besides - I try to remain positive and focus on being creative here and I am sure that you all didn't want to read about my ailments. I thought it best to wait until I have some new things to share with you. (And boy! Do I ever!)
> 
> Leave it to me to find something positive in being sick for three weeks! But I certainly think I did. The time off allowed me to rest my head as well as my body and while I was doing so, I came up with some ideas for several different kinds of projects that I am designing. I also am working with some other designers on their own projects and providing some new painting surfaces for them to work on. Oh - and I have a project that I am doing for Interactive Artist Magazine that I will be finishing up later this week or early next week. It is all wonderful and offers so many great new opportunities for me to work in different medias and expand the business.
> 
> For today's post, I will give you a sneak peek at some of the things I am doing. I'll elaborate on each of them more in upcoming posts as this one will be the length of a book otherwise. I also have a day full of cutting orders and I need to get going on that as early as I can, so I want to keep this post as short as possible. So let's get to the previews:
> 
> First off, I though of an entire new line of patterns for my scrolling followers. While this one may take a few more weeks to really get ready to launch, I promise if you are all patient with me I don't think you will get disappointed. I am starting with a robin and a crocus, but I have many more elements left to add. I think it will be just the thing to welcome in the spring and summer months and beyond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I FINALLY got a chance to break out my new Mission Gold Watercolor paints and play around with them. Those of you who paint know how "different" it is to paint with watercolors, and while I attended one class over 15 years ago, I haven't really experimented with them since. I used some of the time I was off to do some research and watch some YouTube videos and teach myself the basics of this amazing medium. Last week, after I was feeling better, I was brave enough to actually give them a try and I am not unhappy with the results. I just painted some samples from pictures I found on the computer, but in the process I did lots of mixing and worked on shading and values and I feel that I am kind of getting the hang of them. I am just about ready to start my own design with them, too and that will be coming the the following days. I hope you like what I did so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was needlework. While for the most part when I was off, I wasn't up to doing much, I did have a couple of days when I was able to sit and embroider for a bit. I had shown you my seahorse design previously, and I decided to re-do it on the piece of fabric that I hand-dyed for the kits I am going to be making. I took more photos while doing this and I really was able to do a better job the second time around. There will be several more elements to this first kit that I will be creating, and it will take a little more time, but it will come eventually and hopefully it will be something that you will all like. I have so many ideas to share using this medium and I can't wait to see them come to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I have been working on my "12 Days" ornaments. I am still on my goal of getting them out the door the first week of each month and I will hopefully have my "Day 4" ornaments completed by tomorrow. They are so much fun to do and everyone on my list seems to really enjoy getting them each month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the above that I have been collaborating with several friend who design and working on wood pieces, graphics and other creative ventures as well as doing my taxes (for TWO countries - both the USA and Canada) and when I look back I see that I got pretty much accomplished. I suppose the month wasn't wasted after all!
> 
> One final thing that being out of commission reminded me of was of how fortunate I am to have the life I do. As I recovered from my flu/cold and felt better each day, I once again remembered how much I appreciate not only my work that I do, but also my health. So many of you who are both customers and friends sent so many nice notes and good thoughts. It really made me feel good to know that what I do here has a positive impact on others. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> With that said, I need to sign off for today and get to my work today. I have lots of things to cut and I want to get an early start so I can do some painting later on this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you all who are such a wonderful support to me in all of my endeavors. Your friendships and encouragement imakes my life full of love and joy! I appreciate you all so much! I hope to bring that right back to you by inspiring your creativity.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I can't say how much it means to be back! I missed you all a lot! I am glad that you are back reading as well. Hopefully I will have some fun things to inspire you in the near future! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to "Normal"*

"Things happen for a reason."

I have heard that saying for probably most of my life. I used to think it was something people just said to placate others when things weren't going as they had planned, but the older I get, the more that I feel that perhaps there is some merit to it after all. Maybe it is that I just want it to be that way, so that in my mind I can organize and make sense of things that cause chaos in our lives. It is hard to tell.

These past few weeks have certainly been different for me. If nothing else, just the lack of posting my blog here really was a change for me. After six years of daily posting, it has become quite a habit. (Perhaps I have been living with cats so long that I am picking up on their characteristics. I like 'routine'.) Not posting has felt really strange. I have mentioned many times that I am here not only to share things with you, but also to add some structure to my life. I find that mapping out my day here each morning really does help me reach my goals and accomplish much more than if I only had to answer to my self. The simple act of writing things down here for you all to see instills a sense of responsibility not only to myself, but to you all as well. And while you are a very forgiving audience and don't hold me to completing every single task I state that I will do (thank you for that!) I find myself pushing a little harder when I otherwise would run out of steam, just so I have something to show the following day. It really is a good way to keep myself on schedule and in line.

Along the way, we all learn. By sharing techniques and ideas and new products and ways to do things, I feel we all benefit from each other and encourage each other to grow and try new things. It is all good. I missed that interaction with you this past month or so. It is good to be back.

Yesterday I had my first really full day of work. While the past several weeks have really slowed down with orders, it seems that these last couple of days things have once again picked up. I couldn't help but notice the serendipity of that. Had I been busy over the weeks I was ill, I would have had the added guilt of not being able to fill my orders. I had to fight the urge to worry about it and take each "quiet day" as a gift. (Here's a secret - I even caught myself thinking "good" when I checked for orders one day and there were none other than a few PDF patterns! Who would have thought??) But now that I am back in commission, I am happy to have the work.

I spent all day cutting yesterday. These are the orders going out:










I did a FEW extra pieces, but not many. By the time I cleaned everything up after 7pm, I had a couple of additional orders that I will be cutting today.

Yes! Things are back to "normal"!

Once again I hope to get some painting time tonight. I also need to finish up the designs that I showed you all yesterday. So many directions to head into! The days just got shorter again! <smile>

It feels great to be busy and back at it. While I did need the rest, I found that the hours seemed much longer than usual. Funny how that works.

We have a dusting of snow on the ground this morning. I am hoping to get my car out by next week or so and hope that this is pretty much the end of it. After all, it is April. Winter had its chance.

Have a wonderful day today. I hope you find something to feed your creative souls. I know I will!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> "Things happen for a reason."
> 
> I have heard that saying for probably most of my life. I used to think it was something people just said to placate others when things weren't going as they had planned, but the older I get, the more that I feel that perhaps there is some merit to it after all. Maybe it is that I just want it to be that way, so that in my mind I can organize and make sense of things that cause chaos in our lives. It is hard to tell.
> 
> These past few weeks have certainly been different for me. If nothing else, just the lack of posting my blog here really was a change for me. After six years of daily posting, it has become quite a habit. (Perhaps I have been living with cats so long that I am picking up on their characteristics. I like 'routine'.) Not posting has felt really strange. I have mentioned many times that I am here not only to share things with you, but also to add some structure to my life. I find that mapping out my day here each morning really does help me reach my goals and accomplish much more than if I only had to answer to my self. The simple act of writing things down here for you all to see instills a sense of responsibility not only to myself, but to you all as well. And while you are a very forgiving audience and don't hold me to completing every single task I state that I will do (thank you for that!) I find myself pushing a little harder when I otherwise would run out of steam, just so I have something to show the following day. It really is a good way to keep myself on schedule and in line.
> 
> Along the way, we all learn. By sharing techniques and ideas and new products and ways to do things, I feel we all benefit from each other and encourage each other to grow and try new things. It is all good. I missed that interaction with you this past month or so. It is good to be back.
> 
> Yesterday I had my first really full day of work. While the past several weeks have really slowed down with orders, it seems that these last couple of days things have once again picked up. I couldn't help but notice the serendipity of that. Had I been busy over the weeks I was ill, I would have had the added guilt of not being able to fill my orders. I had to fight the urge to worry about it and take each "quiet day" as a gift. (Here's a secret - I even caught myself thinking "good" when I checked for orders one day and there were none other than a few PDF patterns! Who would have thought??) But now that I am back in commission, I am happy to have the work.
> 
> I spent all day cutting yesterday. These are the orders going out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a FEW extra pieces, but not many. By the time I cleaned everything up after 7pm, I had a couple of additional orders that I will be cutting today.
> 
> Yes! Things are back to "normal"!
> 
> Once again I hope to get some painting time tonight. I also need to finish up the designs that I showed you all yesterday. So many directions to head into! The days just got shorter again! <smile>
> 
> It feels great to be busy and back at it. While I did need the rest, I found that the hours seemed much longer than usual. Funny how that works.
> 
> We have a dusting of snow on the ground this morning. I am hoping to get my car out by next week or so and hope that this is pretty much the end of it. After all, it is April. Winter had its chance.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you find something to feed your creative souls. I know I will!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila. It is great to have you back. Hope Keith is feeling better too. I really missed having my coffee while reading your post.
Rick


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> "Things happen for a reason."
> 
> I have heard that saying for probably most of my life. I used to think it was something people just said to placate others when things weren't going as they had planned, but the older I get, the more that I feel that perhaps there is some merit to it after all. Maybe it is that I just want it to be that way, so that in my mind I can organize and make sense of things that cause chaos in our lives. It is hard to tell.
> 
> These past few weeks have certainly been different for me. If nothing else, just the lack of posting my blog here really was a change for me. After six years of daily posting, it has become quite a habit. (Perhaps I have been living with cats so long that I am picking up on their characteristics. I like 'routine'.) Not posting has felt really strange. I have mentioned many times that I am here not only to share things with you, but also to add some structure to my life. I find that mapping out my day here each morning really does help me reach my goals and accomplish much more than if I only had to answer to my self. The simple act of writing things down here for you all to see instills a sense of responsibility not only to myself, but to you all as well. And while you are a very forgiving audience and don't hold me to completing every single task I state that I will do (thank you for that!) I find myself pushing a little harder when I otherwise would run out of steam, just so I have something to show the following day. It really is a good way to keep myself on schedule and in line.
> 
> Along the way, we all learn. By sharing techniques and ideas and new products and ways to do things, I feel we all benefit from each other and encourage each other to grow and try new things. It is all good. I missed that interaction with you this past month or so. It is good to be back.
> 
> Yesterday I had my first really full day of work. While the past several weeks have really slowed down with orders, it seems that these last couple of days things have once again picked up. I couldn't help but notice the serendipity of that. Had I been busy over the weeks I was ill, I would have had the added guilt of not being able to fill my orders. I had to fight the urge to worry about it and take each "quiet day" as a gift. (Here's a secret - I even caught myself thinking "good" when I checked for orders one day and there were none other than a few PDF patterns! Who would have thought??) But now that I am back in commission, I am happy to have the work.
> 
> I spent all day cutting yesterday. These are the orders going out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a FEW extra pieces, but not many. By the time I cleaned everything up after 7pm, I had a couple of additional orders that I will be cutting today.
> 
> Yes! Things are back to "normal"!
> 
> Once again I hope to get some painting time tonight. I also need to finish up the designs that I showed you all yesterday. So many directions to head into! The days just got shorter again! <smile>
> 
> It feels great to be busy and back at it. While I did need the rest, I found that the hours seemed much longer than usual. Funny how that works.
> 
> We have a dusting of snow on the ground this morning. I am hoping to get my car out by next week or so and hope that this is pretty much the end of it. After all, it is April. Winter had its chance.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you find something to feed your creative souls. I know I will!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thanks, Rick - we are both doing well!  Now to catch up and get some new designs finished! Have a great day! 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> "Things happen for a reason."
> 
> I have heard that saying for probably most of my life. I used to think it was something people just said to placate others when things weren't going as they had planned, but the older I get, the more that I feel that perhaps there is some merit to it after all. Maybe it is that I just want it to be that way, so that in my mind I can organize and make sense of things that cause chaos in our lives. It is hard to tell.
> 
> These past few weeks have certainly been different for me. If nothing else, just the lack of posting my blog here really was a change for me. After six years of daily posting, it has become quite a habit. (Perhaps I have been living with cats so long that I am picking up on their characteristics. I like 'routine'.) Not posting has felt really strange. I have mentioned many times that I am here not only to share things with you, but also to add some structure to my life. I find that mapping out my day here each morning really does help me reach my goals and accomplish much more than if I only had to answer to my self. The simple act of writing things down here for you all to see instills a sense of responsibility not only to myself, but to you all as well. And while you are a very forgiving audience and don't hold me to completing every single task I state that I will do (thank you for that!) I find myself pushing a little harder when I otherwise would run out of steam, just so I have something to show the following day. It really is a good way to keep myself on schedule and in line.
> 
> Along the way, we all learn. By sharing techniques and ideas and new products and ways to do things, I feel we all benefit from each other and encourage each other to grow and try new things. It is all good. I missed that interaction with you this past month or so. It is good to be back.
> 
> Yesterday I had my first really full day of work. While the past several weeks have really slowed down with orders, it seems that these last couple of days things have once again picked up. I couldn't help but notice the serendipity of that. Had I been busy over the weeks I was ill, I would have had the added guilt of not being able to fill my orders. I had to fight the urge to worry about it and take each "quiet day" as a gift. (Here's a secret - I even caught myself thinking "good" when I checked for orders one day and there were none other than a few PDF patterns! Who would have thought??) But now that I am back in commission, I am happy to have the work.
> 
> I spent all day cutting yesterday. These are the orders going out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a FEW extra pieces, but not many. By the time I cleaned everything up after 7pm, I had a couple of additional orders that I will be cutting today.
> 
> Yes! Things are back to "normal"!
> 
> Once again I hope to get some painting time tonight. I also need to finish up the designs that I showed you all yesterday. So many directions to head into! The days just got shorter again! <smile>
> 
> It feels great to be busy and back at it. While I did need the rest, I found that the hours seemed much longer than usual. Funny how that works.
> 
> We have a dusting of snow on the ground this morning. I am hoping to get my car out by next week or so and hope that this is pretty much the end of it. After all, it is April. Winter had its chance.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you find something to feed your creative souls. I know I will!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Ditto what Rick said as I sit here drinking my coffee. As a famous procrastinator, I can verify that the only way I can get things done in a timely fashion is if I make a commitment to someone. That may be the reason I don't like doing custom work any longer.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> "Things happen for a reason."
> 
> I have heard that saying for probably most of my life. I used to think it was something people just said to placate others when things weren't going as they had planned, but the older I get, the more that I feel that perhaps there is some merit to it after all. Maybe it is that I just want it to be that way, so that in my mind I can organize and make sense of things that cause chaos in our lives. It is hard to tell.
> 
> These past few weeks have certainly been different for me. If nothing else, just the lack of posting my blog here really was a change for me. After six years of daily posting, it has become quite a habit. (Perhaps I have been living with cats so long that I am picking up on their characteristics. I like 'routine'.) Not posting has felt really strange. I have mentioned many times that I am here not only to share things with you, but also to add some structure to my life. I find that mapping out my day here each morning really does help me reach my goals and accomplish much more than if I only had to answer to my self. The simple act of writing things down here for you all to see instills a sense of responsibility not only to myself, but to you all as well. And while you are a very forgiving audience and don't hold me to completing every single task I state that I will do (thank you for that!) I find myself pushing a little harder when I otherwise would run out of steam, just so I have something to show the following day. It really is a good way to keep myself on schedule and in line.
> 
> Along the way, we all learn. By sharing techniques and ideas and new products and ways to do things, I feel we all benefit from each other and encourage each other to grow and try new things. It is all good. I missed that interaction with you this past month or so. It is good to be back.
> 
> Yesterday I had my first really full day of work. While the past several weeks have really slowed down with orders, it seems that these last couple of days things have once again picked up. I couldn't help but notice the serendipity of that. Had I been busy over the weeks I was ill, I would have had the added guilt of not being able to fill my orders. I had to fight the urge to worry about it and take each "quiet day" as a gift. (Here's a secret - I even caught myself thinking "good" when I checked for orders one day and there were none other than a few PDF patterns! Who would have thought??) But now that I am back in commission, I am happy to have the work.
> 
> I spent all day cutting yesterday. These are the orders going out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a FEW extra pieces, but not many. By the time I cleaned everything up after 7pm, I had a couple of additional orders that I will be cutting today.
> 
> Yes! Things are back to "normal"!
> 
> Once again I hope to get some painting time tonight. I also need to finish up the designs that I showed you all yesterday. So many directions to head into! The days just got shorter again! <smile>
> 
> It feels great to be busy and back at it. While I did need the rest, I found that the hours seemed much longer than usual. Funny how that works.
> 
> We have a dusting of snow on the ground this morning. I am hoping to get my car out by next week or so and hope that this is pretty much the end of it. After all, it is April. Winter had its chance.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you find something to feed your creative souls. I know I will!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


You've been busy! Happy to be reading your blog again every day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to "Normal"*
> 
> "Things happen for a reason."
> 
> I have heard that saying for probably most of my life. I used to think it was something people just said to placate others when things weren't going as they had planned, but the older I get, the more that I feel that perhaps there is some merit to it after all. Maybe it is that I just want it to be that way, so that in my mind I can organize and make sense of things that cause chaos in our lives. It is hard to tell.
> 
> These past few weeks have certainly been different for me. If nothing else, just the lack of posting my blog here really was a change for me. After six years of daily posting, it has become quite a habit. (Perhaps I have been living with cats so long that I am picking up on their characteristics. I like 'routine'.) Not posting has felt really strange. I have mentioned many times that I am here not only to share things with you, but also to add some structure to my life. I find that mapping out my day here each morning really does help me reach my goals and accomplish much more than if I only had to answer to my self. The simple act of writing things down here for you all to see instills a sense of responsibility not only to myself, but to you all as well. And while you are a very forgiving audience and don't hold me to completing every single task I state that I will do (thank you for that!) I find myself pushing a little harder when I otherwise would run out of steam, just so I have something to show the following day. It really is a good way to keep myself on schedule and in line.
> 
> Along the way, we all learn. By sharing techniques and ideas and new products and ways to do things, I feel we all benefit from each other and encourage each other to grow and try new things. It is all good. I missed that interaction with you this past month or so. It is good to be back.
> 
> Yesterday I had my first really full day of work. While the past several weeks have really slowed down with orders, it seems that these last couple of days things have once again picked up. I couldn't help but notice the serendipity of that. Had I been busy over the weeks I was ill, I would have had the added guilt of not being able to fill my orders. I had to fight the urge to worry about it and take each "quiet day" as a gift. (Here's a secret - I even caught myself thinking "good" when I checked for orders one day and there were none other than a few PDF patterns! Who would have thought??) But now that I am back in commission, I am happy to have the work.
> 
> I spent all day cutting yesterday. These are the orders going out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a FEW extra pieces, but not many. By the time I cleaned everything up after 7pm, I had a couple of additional orders that I will be cutting today.
> 
> Yes! Things are back to "normal"!
> 
> Once again I hope to get some painting time tonight. I also need to finish up the designs that I showed you all yesterday. So many directions to head into! The days just got shorter again! <smile>
> 
> It feels great to be busy and back at it. While I did need the rest, I found that the hours seemed much longer than usual. Funny how that works.
> 
> We have a dusting of snow on the ground this morning. I am hoping to get my car out by next week or so and hope that this is pretty much the end of it. After all, it is April. Winter had its chance.
> 
> Have a wonderful day today. I hope you find something to feed your creative souls. I know I will!
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Yes, it helps so much to keep tabs on what I am doing through my blog. Thank you all for reading and your comments. They help me keep on track and moving forward.

 Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Developing Your Own Sense of Style*

I did a funny thing yesterday. I wrote a blog in the morning and while I posted it on Lumberjocks (the woodworking site) I forgot to post it on my own site, Facebook, or any of the other places that I usually share it. I suppose I am not quite back to 'normal' after all!

I am finding that getting back into stride is a little bit more of a process than I would have thought. It seems that sometimes once our general routine is changed or suspended, it isn't always easy to go back to how things were. New habits and routines are formed and it takes a conscious effort to decided which direction to head - the old or the 'new'.

While I was down with my cold, I didn't really feel like creating. That alone tells you how sick I was. With all the excitement of the many projects that I have planned, I found my energy level was so low that I had little drive or ambition to do much. I did what was required and little more. I also took several naps. I think this was necessary though, as I was not sleeping very well at night, so I would wake up tired.

But as I began feeling better and still wasn't up for painting or drawing or cutting on the scroll saw, I began watching many of the instructional videos on the internet which taught various techniques in several different medias. Not only did this make good use of my time, but it introduced me to many new ways of creating and showed me some alternative ways to do things that I was already familiar with doing. It was not only inspiring, but I feel that it made me even more excited about what I do. There is always something new to learn.

Little by little, as I got better my enthusiasm once again returned. I have more ideas than ever for new projects and I can't wait to get to all of them. I think you will like them as well.

This experience reminded me just how valuable it is to learn from several different teachers. The cumulative knowledge you gain from several teaching the same technique will not only give you the greatest amount of resources to pull on, but it will also help you develop a style of your own, by picking and choosing your favorite methods or techniques to create.

We all have our favorite genre or teacher. But when we are creating our own designs, we don't want to be a cookie cutter copy of those we admire. We want to develop our own unique style and we want to be recognized not for copying someone else, but for our own individuality and direction. For most of us, it takes years of learning and sampling from many different individuals and our own style develops over a lengthy process. It doesn't happen overnight.

I began designing painting and scroll saw patterns when I began thinking beyond the patterns that were in front of me. After I learned the basic techniques, I began to deviate from the patterns little by little. Before long, I found that I didn't really need patterns at all, and took the step of creating my own designs. To me, this was a satisfying extension of an already enjoyable past time. It began at a very early age and it has evolved over many years of making things. It is, I feel, what I was meant to do.

I understand that designing is not for everyone. I have known many, many very talented artists and craftspeople who will only create from a pattern. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. Without people like that, I wouldn't have a business. I, myself like to do that from time to time when my brain is weary. Besides - there are so many wonderful designers that I admire and I love to create their work. I don't think I will ever stop making the designs of others or buying patterns. It is part of what makes me "me".

Yesterday I spent the bulk of the day cutting again. I was fortunate to have some more wood kits ordered, and it was not a hardship to spend the day at the saw. As usual, I had my headphones on and my favorite music playing and I was in my "happy place". Keith even helped with dinner, which was a big bonus!

After dinner, I cleaned things up and it was probably close to 9pm before I settled. But I wanted to work on my "Day 4" ornaments from Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" project that I am making. For those who haven't read, I am making six sets for some close friends and family (and one for me!) and painting one "Day" a month to send to them throughout the year. The 12th ornament will be done in December - just in time for Christmas. (You can join my Facebook group that I started to join in or just watch our progress here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them! It is a wonderful group and we are really enjoying the process.

I am getting close to finishing up my Day 4 ornaments and hopefully I will do so in the next couple of days. I love them and I think they are looking really nice:










The entire set is going to be beautiful together! (ALL of Lynne's designs are amazing!)

I have cut probably over 2000 of these ornaments for the members of the group and I must say, doing so has improved my scroll sawing skills a great deal. Those of you who scroll know that cutting a 'perfect' circle can be a challenge, but after doing a couple of thousand of them, it is just about second nature to me. I have very few 'boo-boos' and I am very proud of the quality of the pieces that I offer. It is all good.

I am going to sign off for now, as I need to get my orders packed so I can post them today. Then I have the day to work on a new project that I am designing for an online magazine. More to come on that tomorrow.  Hopefully I will remember to post today's entry everywhere it should be!

It is bright and sunny here in Nova Scotia today, albeit a bit cool. But I love the sunshine and I look forward to what the day will bring. I hope you all have a wonderful day too. Remember to sample all that the world has to offer. It will enrich your lives and help you develop your own sense of style.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Overcoming Self-Doubt*

As an artist, I am filled with self-doubt.

I am not saying that to gain your pity or sympathy, or to fish for compliments, but I truly feel that way. It isn't that I don't like or enjoy what I create. Most of the time, I am pretty satisfied with my accomplishments. The longer that I do this (create and design) the more I understand that there are very, very few people who are able to pick up a certain type of media and create a "masterpiece" with little effort. As with most things in this life, excellence is the result of many hours, days and months of practice and education. One thing I did learn early in my life is "If it is that easy, everyone would be doing it."

I still believe that today.

I often use the analogy that people are like icebergs. It is one of my favorite because it is so applicable to so many aspects of our lives. We only see a small portion of what makes up other individuals, and even though we feel we may know someone intimately, we only see a fraction of them at any given time. And that is only if they allow us to do so.

I feel the same applies to artists and creative people. Most of us don't put our work or creations out into the world until we choose a time that we feel comfortable in doing so. We hide our failures and wait until our work is somewhat acceptable until we feel we are able to show it. I believe the reason behind this is because art and emotional and is created with so much emotion and it is difficult for us to bear our souls to the world for creating art in any form - be it scroll sawing or painting, or needlework or any other type of media - is very judgment. Any artist can tell you that they can receive many compliments on a certain piece, but usually the critique that they recall the most is the not so positive one. I think that is human nature.

Being artists, it is helpful to grow a thick skin and to realize that people don't always like the same thing. (Wouldn't the world be boring if they did?) We need to do what we want to do and filter out the negatives and put on blinders so we can clearly follow our vision. We need to accept that things take time and we not only have to learn to expect (many) failures, but to also embrace them and not look upon them as something negative, but as the opportunity to further our progress and learn from them.

I know - that is easier said than done!

Recently, I purchased a beautiful set of Mission Gold Watercolor paints. (You can find a GREAT price for them here on Amazon - much less than I paid: Mission Gold Watercolor 36 set with Palette.)










I had seen some pretty watercolors on Pinterest and thought how much I would love to create using that media. I had little experience in using them. Probably 15 years ago I took one class through my painting group in the Chicago area and I found them to be oh, so difficult to use.

I am what you call a "tight painter". I like details and I see no problem with painting every single individual hair on an animal, one at a time. I do this with a brush that has about three hairs on it and I like the amount of control that acrylic paint offers for this purpose.

Watercolors are however a different animal altogether. By their nature, they are wild and free and flowing. They reconstitute after they 'dry' meaning there is a danger of muddying and lifting the paint if it is overworked (which is something I sometimes can do as a tight painter). The entire process of painting with them is as different from acrylics as night and day. They can be a real challenge.

So why would I want to subject myself to the torture of learning this new process?

The answer is easy - I want to keep growing and improving as an artist and designer.

The longer I do what I do, the more I find I need and want to learn. To me, the destination isn't always the reward, but the pleasure in the journey itself is what feeds my soul. The process of learning is where I believe my addiction lies. It makes me feel alive and fresh and it is the source of all the thousands of ideas that are swimming around in my head. Each new avenue that I explore opens up yet another world of possibilities and I get so excited about them, that I love to share. Therefore I not only am a pupil, but also a teacher as well. I do believe that the best teachers are still learning themselves.

So after looking at the box of beautiful colors and laying them out in the palette as you see, it took me another three weeks to muster up the courage to try them. (That self-doubt can be a killer!) I don't know why I fear them so, but while I longed to play and create with them, there was a large part of me that didn't want to "mess them up" or "waste" my expensive watercolor paper that I have started to hoard. How silly is that?

I spent much of my time when I wasn't feeling great over the past few weeks seeking out and watching instructional videos on this evasive medium. From the many different teachers, I learned many different tips, methods and techniques just from watching. It got to a point where I no longer was satisfied to SEE others paint with these, I needed to actually try them myself.

I tentatively began painting, just trying something on my own to test the colors:










While it is OK for a first effort, it really wasn't impressive to me. I loved the bold colors of the watercolors, but achieving value changes 'lights' was more of a challenge than I thought. So I watched more videos and I learned more about how to do that.

My next efforts were a bit better.










I first painted the shell, trying to achieve the soft colors from the vibrant colors of paint. I was much happier with that, and found that I really was enjoying learning to mix a bit. As an acrylic painter with 300+ colors to choose from, mixing was something that was very unfamiliar to me. But it wasn't that difficult after all. In fact, it was far easier to get the looks that I desired when doing so. Baby steps.

The octopus was a self-challenge of value. I found that doing this semi-monochromatic painting really helped me in learning to control the light and darkness of the paint. There was a bit of mixing done here, but not a great deal. The focus was more on value than color.

As a result of these two practice paintings, I felt good enough to try something a little more complicated. I found a photo of a seahorse and I want to see how realistic I can make it look using this process and layering the colors of the paint. So far, it is coming out good:










It is like doing 'micro-surgery' but it is looking pretty nice for a novice.

Remember, this is NOT my comfort zone of painting. I got tired last night and decided (wisely) to stop until later on today. If I learned anything over the years, I know to quit when I get tired. It saves me a lot of frustration and heartache.

I guess the moral of this post is that as an artist, I need to put my fears and self-doubt behind me and try new things - even if I feel that I may fail. If I do, there is probably something that I will learn from that failure, and then the next time I attempt it, it will be a little easier because I will be a little wiser. There is no teacher like experience. It is nearly impossible to improve ourselves if we are afraid to head to uncharted waters and at least try. I think that this applies to many, many aspects of our lives. We have more control over ourselves than we realize. There are some days when we just have to block out the doubters (and our own self-doubt) and do what our heart wants us to do. Not only will it build our self-confidence for the future, but it will make us happier today. Even if we fail we will probably learn something for next time. And that is something that only experience can teach.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you try something new and exciting that you have been wanting to try. You will be amazed at how exhilirated it will make you feel!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bruc101

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Self-Doubt*
> 
> As an artist, I am filled with self-doubt.
> 
> I am not saying that to gain your pity or sympathy, or to fish for compliments, but I truly feel that way. It isn't that I don't like or enjoy what I create. Most of the time, I am pretty satisfied with my accomplishments. The longer that I do this (create and design) the more I understand that there are very, very few people who are able to pick up a certain type of media and create a "masterpiece" with little effort. As with most things in this life, excellence is the result of many hours, days and months of practice and education. One thing I did learn early in my life is "If it is that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I still believe that today.
> 
> I often use the analogy that people are like icebergs. It is one of my favorite because it is so applicable to so many aspects of our lives. We only see a small portion of what makes up other individuals, and even though we feel we may know someone intimately, we only see a fraction of them at any given time. And that is only if they allow us to do so.
> 
> I feel the same applies to artists and creative people. Most of us don't put our work or creations out into the world until we choose a time that we feel comfortable in doing so. We hide our failures and wait until our work is somewhat acceptable until we feel we are able to show it. I believe the reason behind this is because art and emotional and is created with so much emotion and it is difficult for us to bear our souls to the world for creating art in any form - be it scroll sawing or painting, or needlework or any other type of media - is very judgment. Any artist can tell you that they can receive many compliments on a certain piece, but usually the critique that they recall the most is the not so positive one. I think that is human nature.
> 
> Being artists, it is helpful to grow a thick skin and to realize that people don't always like the same thing. (Wouldn't the world be boring if they did?) We need to do what we want to do and filter out the negatives and put on blinders so we can clearly follow our vision. We need to accept that things take time and we not only have to learn to expect (many) failures, but to also embrace them and not look upon them as something negative, but as the opportunity to further our progress and learn from them.
> 
> I know - that is easier said than done!
> 
> Recently, I purchased a beautiful set of Mission Gold Watercolor paints. (You can find a GREAT price for them here on Amazon - much less than I paid: Mission Gold Watercolor 36 set with Palette.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen some pretty watercolors on Pinterest and thought how much I would love to create using that media. I had little experience in using them. Probably 15 years ago I took one class through my painting group in the Chicago area and I found them to be oh, so difficult to use.
> 
> I am what you call a "tight painter". I like details and I see no problem with painting every single individual hair on an animal, one at a time. I do this with a brush that has about three hairs on it and I like the amount of control that acrylic paint offers for this purpose.
> 
> Watercolors are however a different animal altogether. By their nature, they are wild and free and flowing. They reconstitute after they 'dry' meaning there is a danger of muddying and lifting the paint if it is overworked (which is something I sometimes can do as a tight painter). The entire process of painting with them is as different from acrylics as night and day. They can be a real challenge.
> 
> So why would I want to subject myself to the torture of learning this new process?
> 
> The answer is easy - I want to keep growing and improving as an artist and designer.
> 
> The longer I do what I do, the more I find I need and want to learn. To me, the destination isn't always the reward, but the pleasure in the journey itself is what feeds my soul. The process of learning is where I believe my addiction lies. It makes me feel alive and fresh and it is the source of all the thousands of ideas that are swimming around in my head. Each new avenue that I explore opens up yet another world of possibilities and I get so excited about them, that I love to share. Therefore I not only am a pupil, but also a teacher as well. I do believe that the best teachers are still learning themselves.
> 
> So after looking at the box of beautiful colors and laying them out in the palette as you see, it took me another three weeks to muster up the courage to try them. (That self-doubt can be a killer!) I don't know why I fear them so, but while I longed to play and create with them, there was a large part of me that didn't want to "mess them up" or "waste" my expensive watercolor paper that I have started to hoard. How silly is that?
> 
> I spent much of my time when I wasn't feeling great over the past few weeks seeking out and watching instructional videos on this evasive medium. From the many different teachers, I learned many different tips, methods and techniques just from watching. It got to a point where I no longer was satisfied to SEE others paint with these, I needed to actually try them myself.
> 
> I tentatively began painting, just trying something on my own to test the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is OK for a first effort, it really wasn't impressive to me. I loved the bold colors of the watercolors, but achieving value changes 'lights' was more of a challenge than I thought. So I watched more videos and I learned more about how to do that.
> 
> My next efforts were a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first painted the shell, trying to achieve the soft colors from the vibrant colors of paint. I was much happier with that, and found that I really was enjoying learning to mix a bit. As an acrylic painter with 300+ colors to choose from, mixing was something that was very unfamiliar to me. But it wasn't that difficult after all. In fact, it was far easier to get the looks that I desired when doing so. Baby steps.
> 
> The octopus was a self-challenge of value. I found that doing this semi-monochromatic painting really helped me in learning to control the light and darkness of the paint. There was a bit of mixing done here, but not a great deal. The focus was more on value than color.
> 
> As a result of these two practice paintings, I felt good enough to try something a little more complicated. I found a photo of a seahorse and I want to see how realistic I can make it look using this process and layering the colors of the paint. So far, it is coming out good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like doing 'micro-surgery' but it is looking pretty nice for a novice.
> 
> Remember, this is NOT my comfort zone of painting. I got tired last night and decided (wisely) to stop until later on today. If I learned anything over the years, I know to quit when I get tired. It saves me a lot of frustration and heartache.
> 
> I guess the moral of this post is that as an artist, I need to put my fears and self-doubt behind me and try new things - even if I feel that I may fail. If I do, there is probably something that I will learn from that failure, and then the next time I attempt it, it will be a little easier because I will be a little wiser. There is no teacher like experience. It is nearly impossible to improve ourselves if we are afraid to head to uncharted waters and at least try. I think that this applies to many, many aspects of our lives. We have more control over ourselves than we realize. There are some days when we just have to block out the doubters (and our own self-doubt) and do what our heart wants us to do. Not only will it build our self-confidence for the future, but it will make us happier today. Even if we fail we will probably learn something for next time. And that is something that only experience can teach.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you try something new and exciting that you have been wanting to try. You will be amazed at how exhilirated it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Excellent work, and I think sometimes you under estimate your artistic talents and abilities, but I didn't.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Self-Doubt*
> 
> As an artist, I am filled with self-doubt.
> 
> I am not saying that to gain your pity or sympathy, or to fish for compliments, but I truly feel that way. It isn't that I don't like or enjoy what I create. Most of the time, I am pretty satisfied with my accomplishments. The longer that I do this (create and design) the more I understand that there are very, very few people who are able to pick up a certain type of media and create a "masterpiece" with little effort. As with most things in this life, excellence is the result of many hours, days and months of practice and education. One thing I did learn early in my life is "If it is that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I still believe that today.
> 
> I often use the analogy that people are like icebergs. It is one of my favorite because it is so applicable to so many aspects of our lives. We only see a small portion of what makes up other individuals, and even though we feel we may know someone intimately, we only see a fraction of them at any given time. And that is only if they allow us to do so.
> 
> I feel the same applies to artists and creative people. Most of us don't put our work or creations out into the world until we choose a time that we feel comfortable in doing so. We hide our failures and wait until our work is somewhat acceptable until we feel we are able to show it. I believe the reason behind this is because art and emotional and is created with so much emotion and it is difficult for us to bear our souls to the world for creating art in any form - be it scroll sawing or painting, or needlework or any other type of media - is very judgment. Any artist can tell you that they can receive many compliments on a certain piece, but usually the critique that they recall the most is the not so positive one. I think that is human nature.
> 
> Being artists, it is helpful to grow a thick skin and to realize that people don't always like the same thing. (Wouldn't the world be boring if they did?) We need to do what we want to do and filter out the negatives and put on blinders so we can clearly follow our vision. We need to accept that things take time and we not only have to learn to expect (many) failures, but to also embrace them and not look upon them as something negative, but as the opportunity to further our progress and learn from them.
> 
> I know - that is easier said than done!
> 
> Recently, I purchased a beautiful set of Mission Gold Watercolor paints. (You can find a GREAT price for them here on Amazon - much less than I paid: Mission Gold Watercolor 36 set with Palette.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen some pretty watercolors on Pinterest and thought how much I would love to create using that media. I had little experience in using them. Probably 15 years ago I took one class through my painting group in the Chicago area and I found them to be oh, so difficult to use.
> 
> I am what you call a "tight painter". I like details and I see no problem with painting every single individual hair on an animal, one at a time. I do this with a brush that has about three hairs on it and I like the amount of control that acrylic paint offers for this purpose.
> 
> Watercolors are however a different animal altogether. By their nature, they are wild and free and flowing. They reconstitute after they 'dry' meaning there is a danger of muddying and lifting the paint if it is overworked (which is something I sometimes can do as a tight painter). The entire process of painting with them is as different from acrylics as night and day. They can be a real challenge.
> 
> So why would I want to subject myself to the torture of learning this new process?
> 
> The answer is easy - I want to keep growing and improving as an artist and designer.
> 
> The longer I do what I do, the more I find I need and want to learn. To me, the destination isn't always the reward, but the pleasure in the journey itself is what feeds my soul. The process of learning is where I believe my addiction lies. It makes me feel alive and fresh and it is the source of all the thousands of ideas that are swimming around in my head. Each new avenue that I explore opens up yet another world of possibilities and I get so excited about them, that I love to share. Therefore I not only am a pupil, but also a teacher as well. I do believe that the best teachers are still learning themselves.
> 
> So after looking at the box of beautiful colors and laying them out in the palette as you see, it took me another three weeks to muster up the courage to try them. (That self-doubt can be a killer!) I don't know why I fear them so, but while I longed to play and create with them, there was a large part of me that didn't want to "mess them up" or "waste" my expensive watercolor paper that I have started to hoard. How silly is that?
> 
> I spent much of my time when I wasn't feeling great over the past few weeks seeking out and watching instructional videos on this evasive medium. From the many different teachers, I learned many different tips, methods and techniques just from watching. It got to a point where I no longer was satisfied to SEE others paint with these, I needed to actually try them myself.
> 
> I tentatively began painting, just trying something on my own to test the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is OK for a first effort, it really wasn't impressive to me. I loved the bold colors of the watercolors, but achieving value changes 'lights' was more of a challenge than I thought. So I watched more videos and I learned more about how to do that.
> 
> My next efforts were a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first painted the shell, trying to achieve the soft colors from the vibrant colors of paint. I was much happier with that, and found that I really was enjoying learning to mix a bit. As an acrylic painter with 300+ colors to choose from, mixing was something that was very unfamiliar to me. But it wasn't that difficult after all. In fact, it was far easier to get the looks that I desired when doing so. Baby steps.
> 
> The octopus was a self-challenge of value. I found that doing this semi-monochromatic painting really helped me in learning to control the light and darkness of the paint. There was a bit of mixing done here, but not a great deal. The focus was more on value than color.
> 
> As a result of these two practice paintings, I felt good enough to try something a little more complicated. I found a photo of a seahorse and I want to see how realistic I can make it look using this process and layering the colors of the paint. So far, it is coming out good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like doing 'micro-surgery' but it is looking pretty nice for a novice.
> 
> Remember, this is NOT my comfort zone of painting. I got tired last night and decided (wisely) to stop until later on today. If I learned anything over the years, I know to quit when I get tired. It saves me a lot of frustration and heartache.
> 
> I guess the moral of this post is that as an artist, I need to put my fears and self-doubt behind me and try new things - even if I feel that I may fail. If I do, there is probably something that I will learn from that failure, and then the next time I attempt it, it will be a little easier because I will be a little wiser. There is no teacher like experience. It is nearly impossible to improve ourselves if we are afraid to head to uncharted waters and at least try. I think that this applies to many, many aspects of our lives. We have more control over ourselves than we realize. There are some days when we just have to block out the doubters (and our own self-doubt) and do what our heart wants us to do. Not only will it build our self-confidence for the future, but it will make us happier today. Even if we fail we will probably learn something for next time. And that is something that only experience can teach.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you try something new and exciting that you have been wanting to try. You will be amazed at how exhilirated it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Practice does make perfect and you can see the difference in each of the painting that you did. The seahorse is awesome and the detail very realistic. Love it! I've never worked with watercolours as I feel they are very unpredictable but you have mastered the art!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Self-Doubt*
> 
> As an artist, I am filled with self-doubt.
> 
> I am not saying that to gain your pity or sympathy, or to fish for compliments, but I truly feel that way. It isn't that I don't like or enjoy what I create. Most of the time, I am pretty satisfied with my accomplishments. The longer that I do this (create and design) the more I understand that there are very, very few people who are able to pick up a certain type of media and create a "masterpiece" with little effort. As with most things in this life, excellence is the result of many hours, days and months of practice and education. One thing I did learn early in my life is "If it is that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I still believe that today.
> 
> I often use the analogy that people are like icebergs. It is one of my favorite because it is so applicable to so many aspects of our lives. We only see a small portion of what makes up other individuals, and even though we feel we may know someone intimately, we only see a fraction of them at any given time. And that is only if they allow us to do so.
> 
> I feel the same applies to artists and creative people. Most of us don't put our work or creations out into the world until we choose a time that we feel comfortable in doing so. We hide our failures and wait until our work is somewhat acceptable until we feel we are able to show it. I believe the reason behind this is because art and emotional and is created with so much emotion and it is difficult for us to bear our souls to the world for creating art in any form - be it scroll sawing or painting, or needlework or any other type of media - is very judgment. Any artist can tell you that they can receive many compliments on a certain piece, but usually the critique that they recall the most is the not so positive one. I think that is human nature.
> 
> Being artists, it is helpful to grow a thick skin and to realize that people don't always like the same thing. (Wouldn't the world be boring if they did?) We need to do what we want to do and filter out the negatives and put on blinders so we can clearly follow our vision. We need to accept that things take time and we not only have to learn to expect (many) failures, but to also embrace them and not look upon them as something negative, but as the opportunity to further our progress and learn from them.
> 
> I know - that is easier said than done!
> 
> Recently, I purchased a beautiful set of Mission Gold Watercolor paints. (You can find a GREAT price for them here on Amazon - much less than I paid: Mission Gold Watercolor 36 set with Palette.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen some pretty watercolors on Pinterest and thought how much I would love to create using that media. I had little experience in using them. Probably 15 years ago I took one class through my painting group in the Chicago area and I found them to be oh, so difficult to use.
> 
> I am what you call a "tight painter". I like details and I see no problem with painting every single individual hair on an animal, one at a time. I do this with a brush that has about three hairs on it and I like the amount of control that acrylic paint offers for this purpose.
> 
> Watercolors are however a different animal altogether. By their nature, they are wild and free and flowing. They reconstitute after they 'dry' meaning there is a danger of muddying and lifting the paint if it is overworked (which is something I sometimes can do as a tight painter). The entire process of painting with them is as different from acrylics as night and day. They can be a real challenge.
> 
> So why would I want to subject myself to the torture of learning this new process?
> 
> The answer is easy - I want to keep growing and improving as an artist and designer.
> 
> The longer I do what I do, the more I find I need and want to learn. To me, the destination isn't always the reward, but the pleasure in the journey itself is what feeds my soul. The process of learning is where I believe my addiction lies. It makes me feel alive and fresh and it is the source of all the thousands of ideas that are swimming around in my head. Each new avenue that I explore opens up yet another world of possibilities and I get so excited about them, that I love to share. Therefore I not only am a pupil, but also a teacher as well. I do believe that the best teachers are still learning themselves.
> 
> So after looking at the box of beautiful colors and laying them out in the palette as you see, it took me another three weeks to muster up the courage to try them. (That self-doubt can be a killer!) I don't know why I fear them so, but while I longed to play and create with them, there was a large part of me that didn't want to "mess them up" or "waste" my expensive watercolor paper that I have started to hoard. How silly is that?
> 
> I spent much of my time when I wasn't feeling great over the past few weeks seeking out and watching instructional videos on this evasive medium. From the many different teachers, I learned many different tips, methods and techniques just from watching. It got to a point where I no longer was satisfied to SEE others paint with these, I needed to actually try them myself.
> 
> I tentatively began painting, just trying something on my own to test the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is OK for a first effort, it really wasn't impressive to me. I loved the bold colors of the watercolors, but achieving value changes 'lights' was more of a challenge than I thought. So I watched more videos and I learned more about how to do that.
> 
> My next efforts were a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first painted the shell, trying to achieve the soft colors from the vibrant colors of paint. I was much happier with that, and found that I really was enjoying learning to mix a bit. As an acrylic painter with 300+ colors to choose from, mixing was something that was very unfamiliar to me. But it wasn't that difficult after all. In fact, it was far easier to get the looks that I desired when doing so. Baby steps.
> 
> The octopus was a self-challenge of value. I found that doing this semi-monochromatic painting really helped me in learning to control the light and darkness of the paint. There was a bit of mixing done here, but not a great deal. The focus was more on value than color.
> 
> As a result of these two practice paintings, I felt good enough to try something a little more complicated. I found a photo of a seahorse and I want to see how realistic I can make it look using this process and layering the colors of the paint. So far, it is coming out good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like doing 'micro-surgery' but it is looking pretty nice for a novice.
> 
> Remember, this is NOT my comfort zone of painting. I got tired last night and decided (wisely) to stop until later on today. If I learned anything over the years, I know to quit when I get tired. It saves me a lot of frustration and heartache.
> 
> I guess the moral of this post is that as an artist, I need to put my fears and self-doubt behind me and try new things - even if I feel that I may fail. If I do, there is probably something that I will learn from that failure, and then the next time I attempt it, it will be a little easier because I will be a little wiser. There is no teacher like experience. It is nearly impossible to improve ourselves if we are afraid to head to uncharted waters and at least try. I think that this applies to many, many aspects of our lives. We have more control over ourselves than we realize. There are some days when we just have to block out the doubters (and our own self-doubt) and do what our heart wants us to do. Not only will it build our self-confidence for the future, but it will make us happier today. Even if we fail we will probably learn something for next time. And that is something that only experience can teach.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you try something new and exciting that you have been wanting to try. You will be amazed at how exhilirated it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you both very much. I am very excited over the new things that I am working on. I hope to have some new patterns out soon, but things are just taking more time than I thought. I certainly appreciate your support and kind comments.

Have a wonderful weekend, Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Self-Doubt*
> 
> As an artist, I am filled with self-doubt.
> 
> I am not saying that to gain your pity or sympathy, or to fish for compliments, but I truly feel that way. It isn't that I don't like or enjoy what I create. Most of the time, I am pretty satisfied with my accomplishments. The longer that I do this (create and design) the more I understand that there are very, very few people who are able to pick up a certain type of media and create a "masterpiece" with little effort. As with most things in this life, excellence is the result of many hours, days and months of practice and education. One thing I did learn early in my life is "If it is that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I still believe that today.
> 
> I often use the analogy that people are like icebergs. It is one of my favorite because it is so applicable to so many aspects of our lives. We only see a small portion of what makes up other individuals, and even though we feel we may know someone intimately, we only see a fraction of them at any given time. And that is only if they allow us to do so.
> 
> I feel the same applies to artists and creative people. Most of us don't put our work or creations out into the world until we choose a time that we feel comfortable in doing so. We hide our failures and wait until our work is somewhat acceptable until we feel we are able to show it. I believe the reason behind this is because art and emotional and is created with so much emotion and it is difficult for us to bear our souls to the world for creating art in any form - be it scroll sawing or painting, or needlework or any other type of media - is very judgment. Any artist can tell you that they can receive many compliments on a certain piece, but usually the critique that they recall the most is the not so positive one. I think that is human nature.
> 
> Being artists, it is helpful to grow a thick skin and to realize that people don't always like the same thing. (Wouldn't the world be boring if they did?) We need to do what we want to do and filter out the negatives and put on blinders so we can clearly follow our vision. We need to accept that things take time and we not only have to learn to expect (many) failures, but to also embrace them and not look upon them as something negative, but as the opportunity to further our progress and learn from them.
> 
> I know - that is easier said than done!
> 
> Recently, I purchased a beautiful set of Mission Gold Watercolor paints. (You can find a GREAT price for them here on Amazon - much less than I paid: Mission Gold Watercolor 36 set with Palette.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen some pretty watercolors on Pinterest and thought how much I would love to create using that media. I had little experience in using them. Probably 15 years ago I took one class through my painting group in the Chicago area and I found them to be oh, so difficult to use.
> 
> I am what you call a "tight painter". I like details and I see no problem with painting every single individual hair on an animal, one at a time. I do this with a brush that has about three hairs on it and I like the amount of control that acrylic paint offers for this purpose.
> 
> Watercolors are however a different animal altogether. By their nature, they are wild and free and flowing. They reconstitute after they 'dry' meaning there is a danger of muddying and lifting the paint if it is overworked (which is something I sometimes can do as a tight painter). The entire process of painting with them is as different from acrylics as night and day. They can be a real challenge.
> 
> So why would I want to subject myself to the torture of learning this new process?
> 
> The answer is easy - I want to keep growing and improving as an artist and designer.
> 
> The longer I do what I do, the more I find I need and want to learn. To me, the destination isn't always the reward, but the pleasure in the journey itself is what feeds my soul. The process of learning is where I believe my addiction lies. It makes me feel alive and fresh and it is the source of all the thousands of ideas that are swimming around in my head. Each new avenue that I explore opens up yet another world of possibilities and I get so excited about them, that I love to share. Therefore I not only am a pupil, but also a teacher as well. I do believe that the best teachers are still learning themselves.
> 
> So after looking at the box of beautiful colors and laying them out in the palette as you see, it took me another three weeks to muster up the courage to try them. (That self-doubt can be a killer!) I don't know why I fear them so, but while I longed to play and create with them, there was a large part of me that didn't want to "mess them up" or "waste" my expensive watercolor paper that I have started to hoard. How silly is that?
> 
> I spent much of my time when I wasn't feeling great over the past few weeks seeking out and watching instructional videos on this evasive medium. From the many different teachers, I learned many different tips, methods and techniques just from watching. It got to a point where I no longer was satisfied to SEE others paint with these, I needed to actually try them myself.
> 
> I tentatively began painting, just trying something on my own to test the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is OK for a first effort, it really wasn't impressive to me. I loved the bold colors of the watercolors, but achieving value changes 'lights' was more of a challenge than I thought. So I watched more videos and I learned more about how to do that.
> 
> My next efforts were a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first painted the shell, trying to achieve the soft colors from the vibrant colors of paint. I was much happier with that, and found that I really was enjoying learning to mix a bit. As an acrylic painter with 300+ colors to choose from, mixing was something that was very unfamiliar to me. But it wasn't that difficult after all. In fact, it was far easier to get the looks that I desired when doing so. Baby steps.
> 
> The octopus was a self-challenge of value. I found that doing this semi-monochromatic painting really helped me in learning to control the light and darkness of the paint. There was a bit of mixing done here, but not a great deal. The focus was more on value than color.
> 
> As a result of these two practice paintings, I felt good enough to try something a little more complicated. I found a photo of a seahorse and I want to see how realistic I can make it look using this process and layering the colors of the paint. So far, it is coming out good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like doing 'micro-surgery' but it is looking pretty nice for a novice.
> 
> Remember, this is NOT my comfort zone of painting. I got tired last night and decided (wisely) to stop until later on today. If I learned anything over the years, I know to quit when I get tired. It saves me a lot of frustration and heartache.
> 
> I guess the moral of this post is that as an artist, I need to put my fears and self-doubt behind me and try new things - even if I feel that I may fail. If I do, there is probably something that I will learn from that failure, and then the next time I attempt it, it will be a little easier because I will be a little wiser. There is no teacher like experience. It is nearly impossible to improve ourselves if we are afraid to head to uncharted waters and at least try. I think that this applies to many, many aspects of our lives. We have more control over ourselves than we realize. There are some days when we just have to block out the doubters (and our own self-doubt) and do what our heart wants us to do. Not only will it build our self-confidence for the future, but it will make us happier today. Even if we fail we will probably learn something for next time. And that is something that only experience can teach.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you try something new and exciting that you have been wanting to try. You will be amazed at how exhilirated it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Looking good Sheila. Keep it up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Overcoming Self-Doubt*
> 
> As an artist, I am filled with self-doubt.
> 
> I am not saying that to gain your pity or sympathy, or to fish for compliments, but I truly feel that way. It isn't that I don't like or enjoy what I create. Most of the time, I am pretty satisfied with my accomplishments. The longer that I do this (create and design) the more I understand that there are very, very few people who are able to pick up a certain type of media and create a "masterpiece" with little effort. As with most things in this life, excellence is the result of many hours, days and months of practice and education. One thing I did learn early in my life is "If it is that easy, everyone would be doing it."
> 
> I still believe that today.
> 
> I often use the analogy that people are like icebergs. It is one of my favorite because it is so applicable to so many aspects of our lives. We only see a small portion of what makes up other individuals, and even though we feel we may know someone intimately, we only see a fraction of them at any given time. And that is only if they allow us to do so.
> 
> I feel the same applies to artists and creative people. Most of us don't put our work or creations out into the world until we choose a time that we feel comfortable in doing so. We hide our failures and wait until our work is somewhat acceptable until we feel we are able to show it. I believe the reason behind this is because art and emotional and is created with so much emotion and it is difficult for us to bear our souls to the world for creating art in any form - be it scroll sawing or painting, or needlework or any other type of media - is very judgment. Any artist can tell you that they can receive many compliments on a certain piece, but usually the critique that they recall the most is the not so positive one. I think that is human nature.
> 
> Being artists, it is helpful to grow a thick skin and to realize that people don't always like the same thing. (Wouldn't the world be boring if they did?) We need to do what we want to do and filter out the negatives and put on blinders so we can clearly follow our vision. We need to accept that things take time and we not only have to learn to expect (many) failures, but to also embrace them and not look upon them as something negative, but as the opportunity to further our progress and learn from them.
> 
> I know - that is easier said than done!
> 
> Recently, I purchased a beautiful set of Mission Gold Watercolor paints. (You can find a GREAT price for them here on Amazon - much less than I paid: Mission Gold Watercolor 36 set with Palette.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen some pretty watercolors on Pinterest and thought how much I would love to create using that media. I had little experience in using them. Probably 15 years ago I took one class through my painting group in the Chicago area and I found them to be oh, so difficult to use.
> 
> I am what you call a "tight painter". I like details and I see no problem with painting every single individual hair on an animal, one at a time. I do this with a brush that has about three hairs on it and I like the amount of control that acrylic paint offers for this purpose.
> 
> Watercolors are however a different animal altogether. By their nature, they are wild and free and flowing. They reconstitute after they 'dry' meaning there is a danger of muddying and lifting the paint if it is overworked (which is something I sometimes can do as a tight painter). The entire process of painting with them is as different from acrylics as night and day. They can be a real challenge.
> 
> So why would I want to subject myself to the torture of learning this new process?
> 
> The answer is easy - I want to keep growing and improving as an artist and designer.
> 
> The longer I do what I do, the more I find I need and want to learn. To me, the destination isn't always the reward, but the pleasure in the journey itself is what feeds my soul. The process of learning is where I believe my addiction lies. It makes me feel alive and fresh and it is the source of all the thousands of ideas that are swimming around in my head. Each new avenue that I explore opens up yet another world of possibilities and I get so excited about them, that I love to share. Therefore I not only am a pupil, but also a teacher as well. I do believe that the best teachers are still learning themselves.
> 
> So after looking at the box of beautiful colors and laying them out in the palette as you see, it took me another three weeks to muster up the courage to try them. (That self-doubt can be a killer!) I don't know why I fear them so, but while I longed to play and create with them, there was a large part of me that didn't want to "mess them up" or "waste" my expensive watercolor paper that I have started to hoard. How silly is that?
> 
> I spent much of my time when I wasn't feeling great over the past few weeks seeking out and watching instructional videos on this evasive medium. From the many different teachers, I learned many different tips, methods and techniques just from watching. It got to a point where I no longer was satisfied to SEE others paint with these, I needed to actually try them myself.
> 
> I tentatively began painting, just trying something on my own to test the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is OK for a first effort, it really wasn't impressive to me. I loved the bold colors of the watercolors, but achieving value changes 'lights' was more of a challenge than I thought. So I watched more videos and I learned more about how to do that.
> 
> My next efforts were a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first painted the shell, trying to achieve the soft colors from the vibrant colors of paint. I was much happier with that, and found that I really was enjoying learning to mix a bit. As an acrylic painter with 300+ colors to choose from, mixing was something that was very unfamiliar to me. But it wasn't that difficult after all. In fact, it was far easier to get the looks that I desired when doing so. Baby steps.
> 
> The octopus was a self-challenge of value. I found that doing this semi-monochromatic painting really helped me in learning to control the light and darkness of the paint. There was a bit of mixing done here, but not a great deal. The focus was more on value than color.
> 
> As a result of these two practice paintings, I felt good enough to try something a little more complicated. I found a photo of a seahorse and I want to see how realistic I can make it look using this process and layering the colors of the paint. So far, it is coming out good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like doing 'micro-surgery' but it is looking pretty nice for a novice.
> 
> Remember, this is NOT my comfort zone of painting. I got tired last night and decided (wisely) to stop until later on today. If I learned anything over the years, I know to quit when I get tired. It saves me a lot of frustration and heartache.
> 
> I guess the moral of this post is that as an artist, I need to put my fears and self-doubt behind me and try new things - even if I feel that I may fail. If I do, there is probably something that I will learn from that failure, and then the next time I attempt it, it will be a little easier because I will be a little wiser. There is no teacher like experience. It is nearly impossible to improve ourselves if we are afraid to head to uncharted waters and at least try. I think that this applies to many, many aspects of our lives. We have more control over ourselves than we realize. There are some days when we just have to block out the doubters (and our own self-doubt) and do what our heart wants us to do. Not only will it build our self-confidence for the future, but it will make us happier today. Even if we fail we will probably learn something for next time. And that is something that only experience can teach.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you try something new and exciting that you have been wanting to try. You will be amazed at how exhilirated it will make you feel!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much, John. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Horse of a Different Color*

When I last posted on Friday, I spoke of being filled with self-doubt. Even though I have had many successes in things that I have tried to accomplish, most of them did not come easily. I don't for one second think that only happens to me. I have always looked upon humans as being an iceberg. We only see a small portion of their makeup and below the surface there is a vast part of them that only the individual can know about and understand. Within that part lies the struggles and victories; the failures and accomplishments; the experiences, feelings and knowledge that is the dictating core of each of our own personality. No matter how intimate we are with another, we still only see small fragments of each other, and a portion of who they are.

I have watched other accomplished people with admiration. As someone who is observing them from the outside, what appears to come to them 'easily' usually took many years of hard work and failures. Those are the parts we sometimes forget.

It is easy to forget the thousands of hours that a musician spent struggling through scales and music theory while we are listening to a beautiful symphony. Watching and hearing them play seems quite effortless, but in reality it is usually the result of years of sitting in a practice room and rehearsing over and over again. The same theory applies to so many other situations.

I believe that the main difference between those who excel at something such as music or art or anything really is the pure desire to learn. As a teacher who taught all level of students in painting and woodworking, I find that those who were the most successful in my classes were there ones who have the greatest desire and passion to pursue whatever they are trying to accomplish. While some may argue that ability is also needed, I believe that it is possible to teach just about anyone anything if they have the proper attitude. In just about every case, if one has the desire and drive to do the work involved in learning, there is a good chance for success.

Granted some things do come easier to some than others. It is the same with numbers, cooking, art, writing, and any other form of learning. But I really feel that if the desire is there, along with the willingness to keep an open mind and put in time and effort, most people can accomplish just about anything they want. We are more in charge of our lives than we think.

With that said, I spent the weekend dedicated to my own learning. As I mentioned in my last post, my current goal is to get a grasp on using watercolor paint. This is something that I have always admired and so far not been very successful in doing. I must admit though, my efforts in the past have been somewhat half-hearted and my attitude toward them a bit cavalier. The resulting effort reflected that. It wasn't until I really set my mind to learning and changed my attitude that I once again felt that I would give them a try. The desire had to be there.

While I was ill for the past several weeks, I wasn't in the mood for creating. I just wasn't feeling it. But a month or so ago, I had ordered some new Mission Gold Watercolors and they had arrived. I felt I was ready to learn something new and expand my artistic abilities. I used the time when I was down to read, watch videos and learn about this medium. By the time I felt better, I felt I was ready to tackle this paint, only with a bit of knowledge and a lot of determination.

I showed you some of the photos of my 'trial runs' last week. While the shell and the octopus that I painted were a struggle, I felt encouraged enough to continue on.

I am on a 'sea life' kick lately and I chose a photo of a seahorse for my reference and first 'real' project. I admit that it was a bit tedious, but I felt I was on the right track:










I used the basic principles that I had learned from my research and reading and although it was quite difficult for me, I carried on:










You can see by the back fin where I botched things up a bit. I was discouraged at that point, even though I liked the head. But I forced myself to step back, take a break, and return to it the next day with fresh eyes.

By the next morning, I had figured out my errors and was able to repair what I had thought I ruined. After all - it is only a practice piece. Everything we do can't be a masterpiece, right? I forged ahead and in the end, I was satisfied with the result:










The above seahorse was created by mixing only five colors, and I really had a lesson in values. Unlike acrylic or oil painting, when painting with watercolor you need to 'leave out' the highlights and not 'kill them'. It is like reversing the process that I was so used to and comfortable with in my other paintings. It really made me aware of the lights and darks of the piece and it was very much a struggle to force my brain to think in that direction. But by the end of the piece, it was much easier than it was in the beginning. I was able to 'change channels' in my brain and start thinking in the way I needed to do so in order to accomplish this. It opened an entire new avenue for me.










But I wanted to do more. As with anything new, I didn't want that feeling and knowledge to 'pass'. I read somewhere in my travels that you will never get better at painting if you don't keep painting. Somehow, that stuck in the back of my mind. Practice really is the only way to feel more comfortable and achieve. So I decided to try something else.

Since my main issue with the watercolor paints is evaluating and observing "values" (light and dark areas), I decided to try the same pattern, only change the colors. This would force me to think in terms of value instead of color, and I thought would be a good exercise for me to strengthen what I just learned. So I decided to create the seahorse in blue tones as well:










This really made me struggle as well, but in a good way. Again after about an hour, I began to be more comfortable with the process. It took me far less time to create the second seahorse, and I felt it was every bit as good:










As I place them side by side, I see the subtle differences in them.










More importantly, I do see some areas of improvement. Not to mention the feeling I had when painting the second piece. I no longer felt that I was sliding down a slippery hill, but rather cautiously hiking down a trail. I am not running yet, but with some more practice, I have no doubt that I will eventually be able to jog and then perhaps run with this medium. It is all up to me.

I know this post is long again, but I really wanted to make these points. So far, when I have shown these pieces, I have had very positive responses from people. Not only does that feel great, but it also encourages me to pursue this avenue a bit more. I did however want people to be aware that I didn't just pick up the brush and paint. There have been many hours of videos, lessons and preparation to learn about what I was doing before the brush ever hit the paper. (That is the iceberg part!) While I have no doubt it made things much easier for me to do things this way, I still want to acknowledge that this effort wasn't without its bumbles and mistakes. Sometimes only application can truly teach us and give us the hands-on experience we need to be successful. I am sure there will be many more mistakes in the future, but I look forward to them, as each of them respresent a hurdle that I will overcome to improve. I will embrace them and learn from them.

Today is overcast (again!) and there is the threat of rain or snow. It is a bit cold for mid-April and I think everyone is getting anxious for the warmer weather. It won't be long now though until it arrives and I believe we will all be very happy to see it. Once again, we need to be patient.

I hope you all have a great week ahead. I also hope that my post here reminds you that some things really do take time. I have a personal saying that comes to mind every now and then: "If it were that easy, everyone would be doing it." It helps me when I am not successful at my first attempt and reminds me to keep trying.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> When I last posted on Friday, I spoke of being filled with self-doubt. Even though I have had many successes in things that I have tried to accomplish, most of them did not come easily. I don't for one second think that only happens to me. I have always looked upon humans as being an iceberg. We only see a small portion of their makeup and below the surface there is a vast part of them that only the individual can know about and understand. Within that part lies the struggles and victories; the failures and accomplishments; the experiences, feelings and knowledge that is the dictating core of each of our own personality. No matter how intimate we are with another, we still only see small fragments of each other, and a portion of who they are.
> 
> I have watched other accomplished people with admiration. As someone who is observing them from the outside, what appears to come to them 'easily' usually took many years of hard work and failures. Those are the parts we sometimes forget.
> 
> It is easy to forget the thousands of hours that a musician spent struggling through scales and music theory while we are listening to a beautiful symphony. Watching and hearing them play seems quite effortless, but in reality it is usually the result of years of sitting in a practice room and rehearsing over and over again. The same theory applies to so many other situations.
> 
> I believe that the main difference between those who excel at something such as music or art or anything really is the pure desire to learn. As a teacher who taught all level of students in painting and woodworking, I find that those who were the most successful in my classes were there ones who have the greatest desire and passion to pursue whatever they are trying to accomplish. While some may argue that ability is also needed, I believe that it is possible to teach just about anyone anything if they have the proper attitude. In just about every case, if one has the desire and drive to do the work involved in learning, there is a good chance for success.
> 
> Granted some things do come easier to some than others. It is the same with numbers, cooking, art, writing, and any other form of learning. But I really feel that if the desire is there, along with the willingness to keep an open mind and put in time and effort, most people can accomplish just about anything they want. We are more in charge of our lives than we think.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend dedicated to my own learning. As I mentioned in my last post, my current goal is to get a grasp on using watercolor paint. This is something that I have always admired and so far not been very successful in doing. I must admit though, my efforts in the past have been somewhat half-hearted and my attitude toward them a bit cavalier. The resulting effort reflected that. It wasn't until I really set my mind to learning and changed my attitude that I once again felt that I would give them a try. The desire had to be there.
> 
> While I was ill for the past several weeks, I wasn't in the mood for creating. I just wasn't feeling it. But a month or so ago, I had ordered some new Mission Gold Watercolors and they had arrived. I felt I was ready to learn something new and expand my artistic abilities. I used the time when I was down to read, watch videos and learn about this medium. By the time I felt better, I felt I was ready to tackle this paint, only with a bit of knowledge and a lot of determination.
> 
> I showed you some of the photos of my 'trial runs' last week. While the shell and the octopus that I painted were a struggle, I felt encouraged enough to continue on.
> 
> I am on a 'sea life' kick lately and I chose a photo of a seahorse for my reference and first 'real' project. I admit that it was a bit tedious, but I felt I was on the right track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the basic principles that I had learned from my research and reading and although it was quite difficult for me, I carried on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see by the back fin where I botched things up a bit. I was discouraged at that point, even though I liked the head. But I forced myself to step back, take a break, and return to it the next day with fresh eyes.
> 
> By the next morning, I had figured out my errors and was able to repair what I had thought I ruined. After all - it is only a practice piece. Everything we do can't be a masterpiece, right? I forged ahead and in the end, I was satisfied with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above seahorse was created by mixing only five colors, and I really had a lesson in values. Unlike acrylic or oil painting, when painting with watercolor you need to 'leave out' the highlights and not 'kill them'. It is like reversing the process that I was so used to and comfortable with in my other paintings. It really made me aware of the lights and darks of the piece and it was very much a struggle to force my brain to think in that direction. But by the end of the piece, it was much easier than it was in the beginning. I was able to 'change channels' in my brain and start thinking in the way I needed to do so in order to accomplish this. It opened an entire new avenue for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanted to do more. As with anything new, I didn't want that feeling and knowledge to 'pass'. I read somewhere in my travels that you will never get better at painting if you don't keep painting. Somehow, that stuck in the back of my mind. Practice really is the only way to feel more comfortable and achieve. So I decided to try something else.
> 
> Since my main issue with the watercolor paints is evaluating and observing "values" (light and dark areas), I decided to try the same pattern, only change the colors. This would force me to think in terms of value instead of color, and I thought would be a good exercise for me to strengthen what I just learned. So I decided to create the seahorse in blue tones as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made me struggle as well, but in a good way. Again after about an hour, I began to be more comfortable with the process. It took me far less time to create the second seahorse, and I felt it was every bit as good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I place them side by side, I see the subtle differences in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I do see some areas of improvement. Not to mention the feeling I had when painting the second piece. I no longer felt that I was sliding down a slippery hill, but rather cautiously hiking down a trail. I am not running yet, but with some more practice, I have no doubt that I will eventually be able to jog and then perhaps run with this medium. It is all up to me.
> 
> I know this post is long again, but I really wanted to make these points. So far, when I have shown these pieces, I have had very positive responses from people. Not only does that feel great, but it also encourages me to pursue this avenue a bit more. I did however want people to be aware that I didn't just pick up the brush and paint. There have been many hours of videos, lessons and preparation to learn about what I was doing before the brush ever hit the paper. (That is the iceberg part!) While I have no doubt it made things much easier for me to do things this way, I still want to acknowledge that this effort wasn't without its bumbles and mistakes. Sometimes only application can truly teach us and give us the hands-on experience we need to be successful. I am sure there will be many more mistakes in the future, but I look forward to them, as each of them respresent a hurdle that I will overcome to improve. I will embrace them and learn from them.
> 
> Today is overcast (again!) and there is the threat of rain or snow. It is a bit cold for mid-April and I think everyone is getting anxious for the warmer weather. It won't be long now though until it arrives and I believe we will all be very happy to see it. Once again, we need to be patient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week ahead. I also hope that my post here reminds you that some things really do take time. I have a personal saying that comes to mind every now and then: "If it were that easy, everyone would be doing it." It helps me when I am not successful at my first attempt and reminds me to keep trying.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Looks like you are getting on superbly, despite the downturn in the weather. Really beautifully done.
(Maybe I shouldn't mention that the local orchards here are bursting into blossom?)
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> When I last posted on Friday, I spoke of being filled with self-doubt. Even though I have had many successes in things that I have tried to accomplish, most of them did not come easily. I don't for one second think that only happens to me. I have always looked upon humans as being an iceberg. We only see a small portion of their makeup and below the surface there is a vast part of them that only the individual can know about and understand. Within that part lies the struggles and victories; the failures and accomplishments; the experiences, feelings and knowledge that is the dictating core of each of our own personality. No matter how intimate we are with another, we still only see small fragments of each other, and a portion of who they are.
> 
> I have watched other accomplished people with admiration. As someone who is observing them from the outside, what appears to come to them 'easily' usually took many years of hard work and failures. Those are the parts we sometimes forget.
> 
> It is easy to forget the thousands of hours that a musician spent struggling through scales and music theory while we are listening to a beautiful symphony. Watching and hearing them play seems quite effortless, but in reality it is usually the result of years of sitting in a practice room and rehearsing over and over again. The same theory applies to so many other situations.
> 
> I believe that the main difference between those who excel at something such as music or art or anything really is the pure desire to learn. As a teacher who taught all level of students in painting and woodworking, I find that those who were the most successful in my classes were there ones who have the greatest desire and passion to pursue whatever they are trying to accomplish. While some may argue that ability is also needed, I believe that it is possible to teach just about anyone anything if they have the proper attitude. In just about every case, if one has the desire and drive to do the work involved in learning, there is a good chance for success.
> 
> Granted some things do come easier to some than others. It is the same with numbers, cooking, art, writing, and any other form of learning. But I really feel that if the desire is there, along with the willingness to keep an open mind and put in time and effort, most people can accomplish just about anything they want. We are more in charge of our lives than we think.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend dedicated to my own learning. As I mentioned in my last post, my current goal is to get a grasp on using watercolor paint. This is something that I have always admired and so far not been very successful in doing. I must admit though, my efforts in the past have been somewhat half-hearted and my attitude toward them a bit cavalier. The resulting effort reflected that. It wasn't until I really set my mind to learning and changed my attitude that I once again felt that I would give them a try. The desire had to be there.
> 
> While I was ill for the past several weeks, I wasn't in the mood for creating. I just wasn't feeling it. But a month or so ago, I had ordered some new Mission Gold Watercolors and they had arrived. I felt I was ready to learn something new and expand my artistic abilities. I used the time when I was down to read, watch videos and learn about this medium. By the time I felt better, I felt I was ready to tackle this paint, only with a bit of knowledge and a lot of determination.
> 
> I showed you some of the photos of my 'trial runs' last week. While the shell and the octopus that I painted were a struggle, I felt encouraged enough to continue on.
> 
> I am on a 'sea life' kick lately and I chose a photo of a seahorse for my reference and first 'real' project. I admit that it was a bit tedious, but I felt I was on the right track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the basic principles that I had learned from my research and reading and although it was quite difficult for me, I carried on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see by the back fin where I botched things up a bit. I was discouraged at that point, even though I liked the head. But I forced myself to step back, take a break, and return to it the next day with fresh eyes.
> 
> By the next morning, I had figured out my errors and was able to repair what I had thought I ruined. After all - it is only a practice piece. Everything we do can't be a masterpiece, right? I forged ahead and in the end, I was satisfied with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above seahorse was created by mixing only five colors, and I really had a lesson in values. Unlike acrylic or oil painting, when painting with watercolor you need to 'leave out' the highlights and not 'kill them'. It is like reversing the process that I was so used to and comfortable with in my other paintings. It really made me aware of the lights and darks of the piece and it was very much a struggle to force my brain to think in that direction. But by the end of the piece, it was much easier than it was in the beginning. I was able to 'change channels' in my brain and start thinking in the way I needed to do so in order to accomplish this. It opened an entire new avenue for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanted to do more. As with anything new, I didn't want that feeling and knowledge to 'pass'. I read somewhere in my travels that you will never get better at painting if you don't keep painting. Somehow, that stuck in the back of my mind. Practice really is the only way to feel more comfortable and achieve. So I decided to try something else.
> 
> Since my main issue with the watercolor paints is evaluating and observing "values" (light and dark areas), I decided to try the same pattern, only change the colors. This would force me to think in terms of value instead of color, and I thought would be a good exercise for me to strengthen what I just learned. So I decided to create the seahorse in blue tones as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made me struggle as well, but in a good way. Again after about an hour, I began to be more comfortable with the process. It took me far less time to create the second seahorse, and I felt it was every bit as good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I place them side by side, I see the subtle differences in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I do see some areas of improvement. Not to mention the feeling I had when painting the second piece. I no longer felt that I was sliding down a slippery hill, but rather cautiously hiking down a trail. I am not running yet, but with some more practice, I have no doubt that I will eventually be able to jog and then perhaps run with this medium. It is all up to me.
> 
> I know this post is long again, but I really wanted to make these points. So far, when I have shown these pieces, I have had very positive responses from people. Not only does that feel great, but it also encourages me to pursue this avenue a bit more. I did however want people to be aware that I didn't just pick up the brush and paint. There have been many hours of videos, lessons and preparation to learn about what I was doing before the brush ever hit the paper. (That is the iceberg part!) While I have no doubt it made things much easier for me to do things this way, I still want to acknowledge that this effort wasn't without its bumbles and mistakes. Sometimes only application can truly teach us and give us the hands-on experience we need to be successful. I am sure there will be many more mistakes in the future, but I look forward to them, as each of them respresent a hurdle that I will overcome to improve. I will embrace them and learn from them.
> 
> Today is overcast (again!) and there is the threat of rain or snow. It is a bit cold for mid-April and I think everyone is getting anxious for the warmer weather. It won't be long now though until it arrives and I believe we will all be very happy to see it. Once again, we need to be patient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week ahead. I also hope that my post here reminds you that some things really do take time. I have a personal saying that comes to mind every now and then: "If it were that easy, everyone would be doing it." It helps me when I am not successful at my first attempt and reminds me to keep trying.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I must commend you for your stick to it attitude. Too many people expect to accomplish without the prep work. Back in my painting days, I experimented with monochromatic painting that was challenging. I also tried the reverse painting on glass that was also an experience.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Horse of a Different Color*
> 
> When I last posted on Friday, I spoke of being filled with self-doubt. Even though I have had many successes in things that I have tried to accomplish, most of them did not come easily. I don't for one second think that only happens to me. I have always looked upon humans as being an iceberg. We only see a small portion of their makeup and below the surface there is a vast part of them that only the individual can know about and understand. Within that part lies the struggles and victories; the failures and accomplishments; the experiences, feelings and knowledge that is the dictating core of each of our own personality. No matter how intimate we are with another, we still only see small fragments of each other, and a portion of who they are.
> 
> I have watched other accomplished people with admiration. As someone who is observing them from the outside, what appears to come to them 'easily' usually took many years of hard work and failures. Those are the parts we sometimes forget.
> 
> It is easy to forget the thousands of hours that a musician spent struggling through scales and music theory while we are listening to a beautiful symphony. Watching and hearing them play seems quite effortless, but in reality it is usually the result of years of sitting in a practice room and rehearsing over and over again. The same theory applies to so many other situations.
> 
> I believe that the main difference between those who excel at something such as music or art or anything really is the pure desire to learn. As a teacher who taught all level of students in painting and woodworking, I find that those who were the most successful in my classes were there ones who have the greatest desire and passion to pursue whatever they are trying to accomplish. While some may argue that ability is also needed, I believe that it is possible to teach just about anyone anything if they have the proper attitude. In just about every case, if one has the desire and drive to do the work involved in learning, there is a good chance for success.
> 
> Granted some things do come easier to some than others. It is the same with numbers, cooking, art, writing, and any other form of learning. But I really feel that if the desire is there, along with the willingness to keep an open mind and put in time and effort, most people can accomplish just about anything they want. We are more in charge of our lives than we think.
> 
> With that said, I spent the weekend dedicated to my own learning. As I mentioned in my last post, my current goal is to get a grasp on using watercolor paint. This is something that I have always admired and so far not been very successful in doing. I must admit though, my efforts in the past have been somewhat half-hearted and my attitude toward them a bit cavalier. The resulting effort reflected that. It wasn't until I really set my mind to learning and changed my attitude that I once again felt that I would give them a try. The desire had to be there.
> 
> While I was ill for the past several weeks, I wasn't in the mood for creating. I just wasn't feeling it. But a month or so ago, I had ordered some new Mission Gold Watercolors and they had arrived. I felt I was ready to learn something new and expand my artistic abilities. I used the time when I was down to read, watch videos and learn about this medium. By the time I felt better, I felt I was ready to tackle this paint, only with a bit of knowledge and a lot of determination.
> 
> I showed you some of the photos of my 'trial runs' last week. While the shell and the octopus that I painted were a struggle, I felt encouraged enough to continue on.
> 
> I am on a 'sea life' kick lately and I chose a photo of a seahorse for my reference and first 'real' project. I admit that it was a bit tedious, but I felt I was on the right track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the basic principles that I had learned from my research and reading and although it was quite difficult for me, I carried on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see by the back fin where I botched things up a bit. I was discouraged at that point, even though I liked the head. But I forced myself to step back, take a break, and return to it the next day with fresh eyes.
> 
> By the next morning, I had figured out my errors and was able to repair what I had thought I ruined. After all - it is only a practice piece. Everything we do can't be a masterpiece, right? I forged ahead and in the end, I was satisfied with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above seahorse was created by mixing only five colors, and I really had a lesson in values. Unlike acrylic or oil painting, when painting with watercolor you need to 'leave out' the highlights and not 'kill them'. It is like reversing the process that I was so used to and comfortable with in my other paintings. It really made me aware of the lights and darks of the piece and it was very much a struggle to force my brain to think in that direction. But by the end of the piece, it was much easier than it was in the beginning. I was able to 'change channels' in my brain and start thinking in the way I needed to do so in order to accomplish this. It opened an entire new avenue for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanted to do more. As with anything new, I didn't want that feeling and knowledge to 'pass'. I read somewhere in my travels that you will never get better at painting if you don't keep painting. Somehow, that stuck in the back of my mind. Practice really is the only way to feel more comfortable and achieve. So I decided to try something else.
> 
> Since my main issue with the watercolor paints is evaluating and observing "values" (light and dark areas), I decided to try the same pattern, only change the colors. This would force me to think in terms of value instead of color, and I thought would be a good exercise for me to strengthen what I just learned. So I decided to create the seahorse in blue tones as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really made me struggle as well, but in a good way. Again after about an hour, I began to be more comfortable with the process. It took me far less time to create the second seahorse, and I felt it was every bit as good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I place them side by side, I see the subtle differences in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, I do see some areas of improvement. Not to mention the feeling I had when painting the second piece. I no longer felt that I was sliding down a slippery hill, but rather cautiously hiking down a trail. I am not running yet, but with some more practice, I have no doubt that I will eventually be able to jog and then perhaps run with this medium. It is all up to me.
> 
> I know this post is long again, but I really wanted to make these points. So far, when I have shown these pieces, I have had very positive responses from people. Not only does that feel great, but it also encourages me to pursue this avenue a bit more. I did however want people to be aware that I didn't just pick up the brush and paint. There have been many hours of videos, lessons and preparation to learn about what I was doing before the brush ever hit the paper. (That is the iceberg part!) While I have no doubt it made things much easier for me to do things this way, I still want to acknowledge that this effort wasn't without its bumbles and mistakes. Sometimes only application can truly teach us and give us the hands-on experience we need to be successful. I am sure there will be many more mistakes in the future, but I look forward to them, as each of them respresent a hurdle that I will overcome to improve. I will embrace them and learn from them.
> 
> Today is overcast (again!) and there is the threat of rain or snow. It is a bit cold for mid-April and I think everyone is getting anxious for the warmer weather. It won't be long now though until it arrives and I believe we will all be very happy to see it. Once again, we need to be patient.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week ahead. I also hope that my post here reminds you that some things really do take time. I have a personal saying that comes to mind every now and then: "If it were that easy, everyone would be doing it." It helps me when I am not successful at my first attempt and reminds me to keep trying.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both very much. I am happy you are getting beautiful weather, John! I know it will come here soon.

Kepy - yes - people expect to just "DO IT" without doing their homework or educating themselves on the process. Then many get frustrated when things don't work out and it poisons them toward the medium. This not only happens with painting, but woodworking, cooking and any type of activity. Patience is something that really pays off in cases like this. 

I wish you both a wonderful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Planning a Change*

I am running late today because I got distracted. I don't believe I mentioned it here in my blog, but in a couple of months we are moving into a much bigger place. Most of you who follow me here in social media know that for the past seven years, we have been living and running our business out of a one bedroom apartment. While it is clean and nice and we have used our storage to the utmost efficiency, we both decided that it is getting too hard to do so with our business growing the way it is and it is time to move to a bigger place. It is just a matter of necessity.

I am bittersweet in this decision because there are a lot of things that I really love about our place here. I love the view for one, with the river just across the road the the woods behind us. I love the quiet neighborhood and rural atmosphere. I love the freedom that we have to do our own thing, as the place we rent is our own wing of a sprawling ranch house which is completely private from the other residence.

But the drawbacks of living here are mounting.

I am getting tired of scroll sawing at the side of our kitchen. Even though we keep our things 'minimal' there is set up and clean up time every time we need to do something. Since I have been providing more and more painting surfaces, my scrolling time has really increased and it is becoming something that is more than just 'occasional' to make prototypes. We need a shop and designated area to do the noisy and somewhat messy wood working.

We also have had to increase the amount of supplies and office products that we need to function on a daily basis. Since we are printing and shipping more, we need to store these things and we have simply run out of space. Every square inch of every corner and closet is used, and while we still look rather 'neat' to someone just coming to visit, we have to dig and move many things to get to everything. It is getting to be troublesome and the time involved is better spent designing.

Finally, our landlord has somewhat slacked off with caring for things. While she used to be on top of things, we have noticed a definite change. Normal wear and tear things, not to mention a closet that had to be re-drywalled due to a leaking roof has been a low priority on their agenda. The said closet has been torn apart for nearly a year, forcing us to shift half of the contents to our other small bedroom closet, making it over filled. With a place this small, we need every square inch and once again I am finding that being patient doesn't always pay off. It was suppose to be completed by Christmas and now we are well into April with no sign of change. Add to that the huge rent increase last year and it was pretty much an easy decision. It is time for a change.

We have been casually looking for a new place for several months. We wanted someplace that is clean, nice and where the owners would offer us a long-term contract. We don't want to have to move again for several years, as it is not only expensive to do so, but also disrupts our business as you can imagine.

By chance we found an entire house that was up for rent. The owners just purchased a different home, but didn't really want to give up the home that was in their family for many years. Through several circumstances things fell into place and in the end we are happy to say we will be renting their house for the next several years. We are so thrilled!

After years of living in a tiny place, we will have probably five times the room we are used to. I will have an entire room to myself, which I will make into a studio. It is fairly large (12' x 12' or so) and has large corner windows and will be the perfect place for me to create. I am so excited! The rest of the house is lovely as well, as the owners have done extensive remodeling and upgrading to it. It has just about everything we want in a place to live and I can only say I am thrilled about moving there.

There is so much planning to do though! We won't be settled in until the beginning of July, which is good for use as it allows us time to plan. Keith and I are both very good organizers and we are already having a great time figuring out how to use all the extra space. (Thus my distraction today. I was cyber shopping and looking at furniture!) I promise to keep you all updated on how we are doing. It is going to be a fun adventure!

But for now I have to keep moving ahead with work. We are planning to update our site later today and will have some new things for you all to enjoy.

Keith created another beautiful Bible verse plaque based on the 23rd Psalm:










His SLDK409 plaque is already posted on the site HERE and you can purchase the pattern for it now.

He is also working on some more plaques to add in very shortly.

I will be adding in some new painting surfaces for you all to enjoy. These cute ornaments are two pieced like the SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments, but they are of different, cute shapes.










I also have matching full sized plaques in these shapes as well. The products should be up there later today by the time we send our our Newsletter.

I also am now able to release my wooden Victorian skate pattern and surface from last year's Art Play Date.










You can now purchase the pattern as well as the surface from my site. (as soon as I post it!) I will also be making the video for that project public very soon.

I had better get moving on things though. I have some orders to pack and mail out and then the newsletter to write. Hopefully we will get it out by early evening.

It is another grey, overcast and rainy day here, but that is what spring usually brings. I hope you all have a great day today and take some time to enjoy yourself.

Happy Tuesday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Change*
> 
> I am running late today because I got distracted. I don't believe I mentioned it here in my blog, but in a couple of months we are moving into a much bigger place. Most of you who follow me here in social media know that for the past seven years, we have been living and running our business out of a one bedroom apartment. While it is clean and nice and we have used our storage to the utmost efficiency, we both decided that it is getting too hard to do so with our business growing the way it is and it is time to move to a bigger place. It is just a matter of necessity.
> 
> I am bittersweet in this decision because there are a lot of things that I really love about our place here. I love the view for one, with the river just across the road the the woods behind us. I love the quiet neighborhood and rural atmosphere. I love the freedom that we have to do our own thing, as the place we rent is our own wing of a sprawling ranch house which is completely private from the other residence.
> 
> But the drawbacks of living here are mounting.
> 
> I am getting tired of scroll sawing at the side of our kitchen. Even though we keep our things 'minimal' there is set up and clean up time every time we need to do something. Since I have been providing more and more painting surfaces, my scrolling time has really increased and it is becoming something that is more than just 'occasional' to make prototypes. We need a shop and designated area to do the noisy and somewhat messy wood working.
> 
> We also have had to increase the amount of supplies and office products that we need to function on a daily basis. Since we are printing and shipping more, we need to store these things and we have simply run out of space. Every square inch of every corner and closet is used, and while we still look rather 'neat' to someone just coming to visit, we have to dig and move many things to get to everything. It is getting to be troublesome and the time involved is better spent designing.
> 
> Finally, our landlord has somewhat slacked off with caring for things. While she used to be on top of things, we have noticed a definite change. Normal wear and tear things, not to mention a closet that had to be re-drywalled due to a leaking roof has been a low priority on their agenda. The said closet has been torn apart for nearly a year, forcing us to shift half of the contents to our other small bedroom closet, making it over filled. With a place this small, we need every square inch and once again I am finding that being patient doesn't always pay off. It was suppose to be completed by Christmas and now we are well into April with no sign of change. Add to that the huge rent increase last year and it was pretty much an easy decision. It is time for a change.
> 
> We have been casually looking for a new place for several months. We wanted someplace that is clean, nice and where the owners would offer us a long-term contract. We don't want to have to move again for several years, as it is not only expensive to do so, but also disrupts our business as you can imagine.
> 
> By chance we found an entire house that was up for rent. The owners just purchased a different home, but didn't really want to give up the home that was in their family for many years. Through several circumstances things fell into place and in the end we are happy to say we will be renting their house for the next several years. We are so thrilled!
> 
> After years of living in a tiny place, we will have probably five times the room we are used to. I will have an entire room to myself, which I will make into a studio. It is fairly large (12' x 12' or so) and has large corner windows and will be the perfect place for me to create. I am so excited! The rest of the house is lovely as well, as the owners have done extensive remodeling and upgrading to it. It has just about everything we want in a place to live and I can only say I am thrilled about moving there.
> 
> There is so much planning to do though! We won't be settled in until the beginning of July, which is good for use as it allows us time to plan. Keith and I are both very good organizers and we are already having a great time figuring out how to use all the extra space. (Thus my distraction today. I was cyber shopping and looking at furniture!) I promise to keep you all updated on how we are doing. It is going to be a fun adventure!
> 
> But for now I have to keep moving ahead with work. We are planning to update our site later today and will have some new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created another beautiful Bible verse plaque based on the 23rd Psalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK409 plaque is already posted on the site HERE and you can purchase the pattern for it now.
> 
> He is also working on some more plaques to add in very shortly.
> 
> I will be adding in some new painting surfaces for you all to enjoy. These cute ornaments are two pieced like the SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments, but they are of different, cute shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have matching full sized plaques in these shapes as well. The products should be up there later today by the time we send our our Newsletter.
> 
> I also am now able to release my wooden Victorian skate pattern and surface from last year's Art Play Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now purchase the pattern as well as the surface from my site. (as soon as I post it!) I will also be making the video for that project public very soon.
> 
> I had better get moving on things though. I have some orders to pack and mail out and then the newsletter to write. Hopefully we will get it out by early evening.
> 
> It is another grey, overcast and rainy day here, but that is what spring usually brings. I hope you all have a great day today and take some time to enjoy yourself.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Congrats on your new home Sheila. I hope you have found as nice a location as the place you are in now. Nice to be moving in the summer time! It will be great to have your own studio space to create the wonderful things you do.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Change*
> 
> I am running late today because I got distracted. I don't believe I mentioned it here in my blog, but in a couple of months we are moving into a much bigger place. Most of you who follow me here in social media know that for the past seven years, we have been living and running our business out of a one bedroom apartment. While it is clean and nice and we have used our storage to the utmost efficiency, we both decided that it is getting too hard to do so with our business growing the way it is and it is time to move to a bigger place. It is just a matter of necessity.
> 
> I am bittersweet in this decision because there are a lot of things that I really love about our place here. I love the view for one, with the river just across the road the the woods behind us. I love the quiet neighborhood and rural atmosphere. I love the freedom that we have to do our own thing, as the place we rent is our own wing of a sprawling ranch house which is completely private from the other residence.
> 
> But the drawbacks of living here are mounting.
> 
> I am getting tired of scroll sawing at the side of our kitchen. Even though we keep our things 'minimal' there is set up and clean up time every time we need to do something. Since I have been providing more and more painting surfaces, my scrolling time has really increased and it is becoming something that is more than just 'occasional' to make prototypes. We need a shop and designated area to do the noisy and somewhat messy wood working.
> 
> We also have had to increase the amount of supplies and office products that we need to function on a daily basis. Since we are printing and shipping more, we need to store these things and we have simply run out of space. Every square inch of every corner and closet is used, and while we still look rather 'neat' to someone just coming to visit, we have to dig and move many things to get to everything. It is getting to be troublesome and the time involved is better spent designing.
> 
> Finally, our landlord has somewhat slacked off with caring for things. While she used to be on top of things, we have noticed a definite change. Normal wear and tear things, not to mention a closet that had to be re-drywalled due to a leaking roof has been a low priority on their agenda. The said closet has been torn apart for nearly a year, forcing us to shift half of the contents to our other small bedroom closet, making it over filled. With a place this small, we need every square inch and once again I am finding that being patient doesn't always pay off. It was suppose to be completed by Christmas and now we are well into April with no sign of change. Add to that the huge rent increase last year and it was pretty much an easy decision. It is time for a change.
> 
> We have been casually looking for a new place for several months. We wanted someplace that is clean, nice and where the owners would offer us a long-term contract. We don't want to have to move again for several years, as it is not only expensive to do so, but also disrupts our business as you can imagine.
> 
> By chance we found an entire house that was up for rent. The owners just purchased a different home, but didn't really want to give up the home that was in their family for many years. Through several circumstances things fell into place and in the end we are happy to say we will be renting their house for the next several years. We are so thrilled!
> 
> After years of living in a tiny place, we will have probably five times the room we are used to. I will have an entire room to myself, which I will make into a studio. It is fairly large (12' x 12' or so) and has large corner windows and will be the perfect place for me to create. I am so excited! The rest of the house is lovely as well, as the owners have done extensive remodeling and upgrading to it. It has just about everything we want in a place to live and I can only say I am thrilled about moving there.
> 
> There is so much planning to do though! We won't be settled in until the beginning of July, which is good for use as it allows us time to plan. Keith and I are both very good organizers and we are already having a great time figuring out how to use all the extra space. (Thus my distraction today. I was cyber shopping and looking at furniture!) I promise to keep you all updated on how we are doing. It is going to be a fun adventure!
> 
> But for now I have to keep moving ahead with work. We are planning to update our site later today and will have some new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created another beautiful Bible verse plaque based on the 23rd Psalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK409 plaque is already posted on the site HERE and you can purchase the pattern for it now.
> 
> He is also working on some more plaques to add in very shortly.
> 
> I will be adding in some new painting surfaces for you all to enjoy. These cute ornaments are two pieced like the SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments, but they are of different, cute shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have matching full sized plaques in these shapes as well. The products should be up there later today by the time we send our our Newsletter.
> 
> I also am now able to release my wooden Victorian skate pattern and surface from last year's Art Play Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now purchase the pattern as well as the surface from my site. (as soon as I post it!) I will also be making the video for that project public very soon.
> 
> I had better get moving on things though. I have some orders to pack and mail out and then the newsletter to write. Hopefully we will get it out by early evening.
> 
> It is another grey, overcast and rainy day here, but that is what spring usually brings. I hope you all have a great day today and take some time to enjoy yourself.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Congrats on your new place. The extra elbow room will be nice.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Planning a Change*
> 
> I am running late today because I got distracted. I don't believe I mentioned it here in my blog, but in a couple of months we are moving into a much bigger place. Most of you who follow me here in social media know that for the past seven years, we have been living and running our business out of a one bedroom apartment. While it is clean and nice and we have used our storage to the utmost efficiency, we both decided that it is getting too hard to do so with our business growing the way it is and it is time to move to a bigger place. It is just a matter of necessity.
> 
> I am bittersweet in this decision because there are a lot of things that I really love about our place here. I love the view for one, with the river just across the road the the woods behind us. I love the quiet neighborhood and rural atmosphere. I love the freedom that we have to do our own thing, as the place we rent is our own wing of a sprawling ranch house which is completely private from the other residence.
> 
> But the drawbacks of living here are mounting.
> 
> I am getting tired of scroll sawing at the side of our kitchen. Even though we keep our things 'minimal' there is set up and clean up time every time we need to do something. Since I have been providing more and more painting surfaces, my scrolling time has really increased and it is becoming something that is more than just 'occasional' to make prototypes. We need a shop and designated area to do the noisy and somewhat messy wood working.
> 
> We also have had to increase the amount of supplies and office products that we need to function on a daily basis. Since we are printing and shipping more, we need to store these things and we have simply run out of space. Every square inch of every corner and closet is used, and while we still look rather 'neat' to someone just coming to visit, we have to dig and move many things to get to everything. It is getting to be troublesome and the time involved is better spent designing.
> 
> Finally, our landlord has somewhat slacked off with caring for things. While she used to be on top of things, we have noticed a definite change. Normal wear and tear things, not to mention a closet that had to be re-drywalled due to a leaking roof has been a low priority on their agenda. The said closet has been torn apart for nearly a year, forcing us to shift half of the contents to our other small bedroom closet, making it over filled. With a place this small, we need every square inch and once again I am finding that being patient doesn't always pay off. It was suppose to be completed by Christmas and now we are well into April with no sign of change. Add to that the huge rent increase last year and it was pretty much an easy decision. It is time for a change.
> 
> We have been casually looking for a new place for several months. We wanted someplace that is clean, nice and where the owners would offer us a long-term contract. We don't want to have to move again for several years, as it is not only expensive to do so, but also disrupts our business as you can imagine.
> 
> By chance we found an entire house that was up for rent. The owners just purchased a different home, but didn't really want to give up the home that was in their family for many years. Through several circumstances things fell into place and in the end we are happy to say we will be renting their house for the next several years. We are so thrilled!
> 
> After years of living in a tiny place, we will have probably five times the room we are used to. I will have an entire room to myself, which I will make into a studio. It is fairly large (12' x 12' or so) and has large corner windows and will be the perfect place for me to create. I am so excited! The rest of the house is lovely as well, as the owners have done extensive remodeling and upgrading to it. It has just about everything we want in a place to live and I can only say I am thrilled about moving there.
> 
> There is so much planning to do though! We won't be settled in until the beginning of July, which is good for use as it allows us time to plan. Keith and I are both very good organizers and we are already having a great time figuring out how to use all the extra space. (Thus my distraction today. I was cyber shopping and looking at furniture!) I promise to keep you all updated on how we are doing. It is going to be a fun adventure!
> 
> But for now I have to keep moving ahead with work. We are planning to update our site later today and will have some new things for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Keith created another beautiful Bible verse plaque based on the 23rd Psalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK409 plaque is already posted on the site HERE and you can purchase the pattern for it now.
> 
> He is also working on some more plaques to add in very shortly.
> 
> I will be adding in some new painting surfaces for you all to enjoy. These cute ornaments are two pieced like the SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments, but they are of different, cute shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have matching full sized plaques in these shapes as well. The products should be up there later today by the time we send our our Newsletter.
> 
> I also am now able to release my wooden Victorian skate pattern and surface from last year's Art Play Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now purchase the pattern as well as the surface from my site. (as soon as I post it!) I will also be making the video for that project public very soon.
> 
> I had better get moving on things though. I have some orders to pack and mail out and then the newsletter to write. Hopefully we will get it out by early evening.
> 
> It is another grey, overcast and rainy day here, but that is what spring usually brings. I hope you all have a great day today and take some time to enjoy yourself.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you!


Thank you both Anna and Roger! Yes - it is going to be wonderful to have so much space! I know it is going to help with our productivity! 

I wish you both a wonderful day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update - Take 2*

Yesterday was one of those days when I felt as if I was running in circles. It wasn't bad at all, but there were just a lot of things on our plates and we were trying to accomplish a great deal in what seemed like a short amount of time.

I know I said that our newsletter would go out by last evening, but we just didn't get that far. There was too much to do and by the time we got everything on the site, I was too tired and it was just too late.

But all is not lost. Today is another day. I awoke today to the sun shining brightly and I can hear the chirping of the birds. It appears that we dodged yet again another band of snow that was supposed to hit our area. At least that is what they predicted over the weekend. Even though it was dark and dreary yesterday and there was lots of rain, we are getting forecasts for sunshine for the next several days. It makes me feel happier already.

So for today's post, I will show you a couple additional things that are now available at the site. Then it is off here to write our newsletter and get it sent out.

Keith has another new set of word art plaques that he thinks you will all like:










His SLDK665 Behold, Believe and Blessed set is a great value, as you get all three patterns as shown. Not only do they look nice as a vignette, as shown here, but also individually, as well. They make a nice addition to the extensive collection of word art patterns we offer.

I also have another new wood surface I will be offering. Lately, I have been cutting lots of custom pieces for my woodworking colleagues. I love doing this and working with other talented designers. It gives me a chance to do a bit more woodworking and I love seeing the different, unique designs.

This time I am working with the very talented Kerry Anderson and cutting a set of wooden key ornaments she called "Send in the Clowns":










I have shown Kerry's artwork here before and I just love her unique style and designs. She will be posting the pattern for this project in her ETSY store soon. The wooden key cutouts are available HER on my site: SLDPK142 Send in the Clowns wood kit. You can find her on Etsy at KerryAndersonArtwork and see all of her other work as well. She has some great stuff.

And finally, for this update, I want my painting followers to know that I have changed the free painting pattern on the site. I decided to share my project for painting on real skates using DecoArt Acrylic paint and Margot Clark's MUD texture paste.










This fun project offers lots of basic techniques for painting on skates and is fast and fun and something that I think you will enjoy. You can access it on our Free Patterns and Resouces page on our site, as well as a free articles, videos and a free scroll sawing pattern as well. You can also download our two catalogs from that page to see all of our designs in one place.

Well - that is about all for today. It is off to write the newsletter for me. (If you don't subscribe, you can do so HERE.) As soon as that is done, I can continue working on some of the other designs I have been showing you these past couple of weeks. I always have several on the go and I get excited about each and every one of them.

I hope you are all experiencing some bright sun as we are. It makes all the difference in how we feel. Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days when I felt as if I was running in circles. It wasn't bad at all, but there were just a lot of things on our plates and we were trying to accomplish a great deal in what seemed like a short amount of time.
> 
> I know I said that our newsletter would go out by last evening, but we just didn't get that far. There was too much to do and by the time we got everything on the site, I was too tired and it was just too late.
> 
> But all is not lost. Today is another day. I awoke today to the sun shining brightly and I can hear the chirping of the birds. It appears that we dodged yet again another band of snow that was supposed to hit our area. At least that is what they predicted over the weekend. Even though it was dark and dreary yesterday and there was lots of rain, we are getting forecasts for sunshine for the next several days. It makes me feel happier already.
> 
> So for today's post, I will show you a couple additional things that are now available at the site. Then it is off here to write our newsletter and get it sent out.
> 
> Keith has another new set of word art plaques that he thinks you will all like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK665 Behold, Believe and Blessed set is a great value, as you get all three patterns as shown. Not only do they look nice as a vignette, as shown here, but also individually, as well. They make a nice addition to the extensive collection of word art patterns we offer.
> 
> I also have another new wood surface I will be offering. Lately, I have been cutting lots of custom pieces for my woodworking colleagues. I love doing this and working with other talented designers. It gives me a chance to do a bit more woodworking and I love seeing the different, unique designs.
> 
> This time I am working with the very talented Kerry Anderson and cutting a set of wooden key ornaments she called "Send in the Clowns":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shown Kerry's artwork here before and I just love her unique style and designs. She will be posting the pattern for this project in her ETSY store soon. The wooden key cutouts are available HER on my site: SLDPK142 Send in the Clowns wood kit. You can find her on Etsy at KerryAndersonArtwork and see all of her other work as well. She has some great stuff.
> 
> And finally, for this update, I want my painting followers to know that I have changed the free painting pattern on the site. I decided to share my project for painting on real skates using DecoArt Acrylic paint and Margot Clark's MUD texture paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fun project offers lots of basic techniques for painting on skates and is fast and fun and something that I think you will enjoy. You can access it on our Free Patterns and Resouces page on our site, as well as a free articles, videos and a free scroll sawing pattern as well. You can also download our two catalogs from that page to see all of our designs in one place.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. It is off to write the newsletter for me. (If you don't subscribe, you can do so HERE.) As soon as that is done, I can continue working on some of the other designs I have been showing you these past couple of weeks. I always have several on the go and I get excited about each and every one of them.
> 
> I hope you are all experiencing some bright sun as we are. It makes all the difference in how we feel. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Your post always brings sunshine to all of us Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update - Take 2*
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days when I felt as if I was running in circles. It wasn't bad at all, but there were just a lot of things on our plates and we were trying to accomplish a great deal in what seemed like a short amount of time.
> 
> I know I said that our newsletter would go out by last evening, but we just didn't get that far. There was too much to do and by the time we got everything on the site, I was too tired and it was just too late.
> 
> But all is not lost. Today is another day. I awoke today to the sun shining brightly and I can hear the chirping of the birds. It appears that we dodged yet again another band of snow that was supposed to hit our area. At least that is what they predicted over the weekend. Even though it was dark and dreary yesterday and there was lots of rain, we are getting forecasts for sunshine for the next several days. It makes me feel happier already.
> 
> So for today's post, I will show you a couple additional things that are now available at the site. Then it is off here to write our newsletter and get it sent out.
> 
> Keith has another new set of word art plaques that he thinks you will all like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK665 Behold, Believe and Blessed set is a great value, as you get all three patterns as shown. Not only do they look nice as a vignette, as shown here, but also individually, as well. They make a nice addition to the extensive collection of word art patterns we offer.
> 
> I also have another new wood surface I will be offering. Lately, I have been cutting lots of custom pieces for my woodworking colleagues. I love doing this and working with other talented designers. It gives me a chance to do a bit more woodworking and I love seeing the different, unique designs.
> 
> This time I am working with the very talented Kerry Anderson and cutting a set of wooden key ornaments she called "Send in the Clowns":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shown Kerry's artwork here before and I just love her unique style and designs. She will be posting the pattern for this project in her ETSY store soon. The wooden key cutouts are available HER on my site: SLDPK142 Send in the Clowns wood kit. You can find her on Etsy at KerryAndersonArtwork and see all of her other work as well. She has some great stuff.
> 
> And finally, for this update, I want my painting followers to know that I have changed the free painting pattern on the site. I decided to share my project for painting on real skates using DecoArt Acrylic paint and Margot Clark's MUD texture paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fun project offers lots of basic techniques for painting on skates and is fast and fun and something that I think you will enjoy. You can access it on our Free Patterns and Resouces page on our site, as well as a free articles, videos and a free scroll sawing pattern as well. You can also download our two catalogs from that page to see all of our designs in one place.
> 
> Well - that is about all for today. It is off to write the newsletter for me. (If you don't subscribe, you can do so HERE.) As soon as that is done, I can continue working on some of the other designs I have been showing you these past couple of weeks. I always have several on the go and I get excited about each and every one of them.
> 
> I hope you are all experiencing some bright sun as we are. It makes all the difference in how we feel. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Jim. I know they aren't always only about wood, but I hope they inspire all types of creativity!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working for the Weekend*

A usual, my life has been quite busy. I suppose that is the result of having so many creative interests. I often am asked how I come up with my ideas and if I ever get 'dry' where I feel that I am against the wall. In all honesty, I do have my lulls in certain areas of my design work, but since I have so many avenues that I actively pursue, there is rarely, if ever a time when I feel that I have 'nothing to do' creatively. If I am feeling especially uncreative - which rarely occurs - I hop on Pinterest or jump into an online class to advance my learning techniques. That usually gets me moving agian. They don't even have to be full courses that I pay for. YouTube is loaded with lots and lots of free tutorials and classes in a variety of techniques from painting to watercolor to embroidery and woodworking. If I really want to do something, it is all right there in front of me. I don't think I could ever be 'bored'.

With that said, I have a really busy weekend ahead of me. There are several directions that I can go in and every one of them will be fun. 

Last week I had a large order for my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments again. The sales on these have been wonderfully steady since I introduced them at the beginning of the year. These are the ornaments that I use for painting Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas project (from her book Christmas Blessings) and I understand that an ENTIRE CHAPTER of painters from the Society of Decorative Painters is going to be painting the project! I am thrilled about this and so happy that so many are enjoying this lovely project. I have started on my "Day 5" ornaments, as well as a little side project using Lynne's design, which I will show in a minute. I plan to get the bulk of this order cut in the next few days to ship out early next week. It is a lot of cutting, but I already am lining up my music that I will listen to while in my "happy place" at the saw. It will be a lot of fun.

Speaking of scroll sawing . . .

I bet my woodworking followers thought that I have been forgetting about them? Absolutely NOT! I have been working on a series of patterns that I believe they are really going to like. Since so many people ask us for custom designs, I had the brainstorm idea that perhaps I would offer a line of patterns that would allow them to "Mix and Match" elements to make their own unique designs. Intriguer? I hope so!

While it may take a little while to get enough to 'launch' this series, rest assured that I am hard at work on making my idea a reality. As with any new idea though, I want to think things through and I am figuring out the best way to market and package these designs so that they make the most sense and that you, my customers, will have the most versatility with them. I already decided that I will be selling them under the name of Sheila Landry Design Elements (SLDE) and each pattern will have several usable options that you can mix and match. Below is an example of some of the designs that I have been drawing for them:










This is only part of the one pattern of "Robins" that will be in the series. Stay tuned to my blog here for more information on these fun designs. I don't think you will be disappointed.

Another great thing happened yesterday. . .

I received my stencils from Sandy Warner McTier of Sandy McTier Designs.










These amazing designs are the result of a collaboration of two of my favorite designers - Sandy McTier and Tracy Moreau. I have loved both Sandy'sk and Tracy's work for so long and I am thrilled that these two ladies partnered up to create these beautiful stencils! The stencils are each 6" x 6" in diameter, making them perfect sized for cards, plaques and backgrounds. I have immediate plans for using some of these for some of the designs I am currently working on. I will be showing more of them very soon. You can buy each of the stencils individually or purchase the entire set of 12 new stencils here. (I couldn't resist getting them ALL!) I think my woodworking followers will love them as well!

With all that to do, you would think my weekend would be full.

Well . . . not really . . .

I mentioned that I was working on my "Day 5" ornaments from the 12 Days series. When I saw the Day 5 snowman, I just fell in love with him! I think he is my favorite of all the 12 days characters. So what I decided to do was "super size" him on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque/Tray surface:










The plaque is about 8" in diameter and will show this chilly fella off so nicely! I only got him half done last night, but I will hopefully finish him over the weekend:










The cool thing about Lynne's designs is that they are so detailed that they look just beautiful even super-sized! I may make several of these plaques using some of the other 12-Days ornament patterns as well!

So as you see, my weekend will be full of fun and creativity. Keith always says that my "time off looks a lot like my work time." I think he is right, but since I just LOVE what I do, it never feels like I am working! No wonder I am happy most of the time! 

I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Here in Nova Scotia it is still cool, but bright and sunny out. It is a beautiful day and the weekend promises more of the same weather. I can't help but be happy.

Happy Friday to you all! I hope you all find your inspiration and joy in whatever you do!

I'll see you on Monday . . .


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Working for the Weekend*
> 
> A usual, my life has been quite busy. I suppose that is the result of having so many creative interests. I often am asked how I come up with my ideas and if I ever get 'dry' where I feel that I am against the wall. In all honesty, I do have my lulls in certain areas of my design work, but since I have so many avenues that I actively pursue, there is rarely, if ever a time when I feel that I have 'nothing to do' creatively. If I am feeling especially uncreative - which rarely occurs - I hop on Pinterest or jump into an online class to advance my learning techniques. That usually gets me moving agian. They don't even have to be full courses that I pay for. YouTube is loaded with lots and lots of free tutorials and classes in a variety of techniques from painting to watercolor to embroidery and woodworking. If I really want to do something, it is all right there in front of me. I don't think I could ever be 'bored'.
> 
> With that said, I have a really busy weekend ahead of me. There are several directions that I can go in and every one of them will be fun.
> 
> Last week I had a large order for my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments again. The sales on these have been wonderfully steady since I introduced them at the beginning of the year. These are the ornaments that I use for painting Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas project (from her book Christmas Blessings) and I understand that an ENTIRE CHAPTER of painters from the Society of Decorative Painters is going to be painting the project! I am thrilled about this and so happy that so many are enjoying this lovely project. I have started on my "Day 5" ornaments, as well as a little side project using Lynne's design, which I will show in a minute. I plan to get the bulk of this order cut in the next few days to ship out early next week. It is a lot of cutting, but I already am lining up my music that I will listen to while in my "happy place" at the saw. It will be a lot of fun.
> 
> Speaking of scroll sawing . . .
> 
> I bet my woodworking followers thought that I have been forgetting about them? Absolutely NOT! I have been working on a series of patterns that I believe they are really going to like. Since so many people ask us for custom designs, I had the brainstorm idea that perhaps I would offer a line of patterns that would allow them to "Mix and Match" elements to make their own unique designs. Intriguer? I hope so!
> 
> While it may take a little while to get enough to 'launch' this series, rest assured that I am hard at work on making my idea a reality. As with any new idea though, I want to think things through and I am figuring out the best way to market and package these designs so that they make the most sense and that you, my customers, will have the most versatility with them. I already decided that I will be selling them under the name of Sheila Landry Design Elements (SLDE) and each pattern will have several usable options that you can mix and match. Below is an example of some of the designs that I have been drawing for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only part of the one pattern of "Robins" that will be in the series. Stay tuned to my blog here for more information on these fun designs. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> Another great thing happened yesterday. . .
> 
> I received my stencils from Sandy Warner McTier of Sandy McTier Designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These amazing designs are the result of a collaboration of two of my favorite designers - Sandy McTier and Tracy Moreau. I have loved both Sandy'sk and Tracy's work for so long and I am thrilled that these two ladies partnered up to create these beautiful stencils! The stencils are each 6" x 6" in diameter, making them perfect sized for cards, plaques and backgrounds. I have immediate plans for using some of these for some of the designs I am currently working on. I will be showing more of them very soon. You can buy each of the stencils individually or purchase the entire set of 12 new stencils here. (I couldn't resist getting them ALL!) I think my woodworking followers will love them as well!
> 
> With all that to do, you would think my weekend would be full.
> 
> Well . . . not really . . .
> 
> I mentioned that I was working on my "Day 5" ornaments from the 12 Days series. When I saw the Day 5 snowman, I just fell in love with him! I think he is my favorite of all the 12 days characters. So what I decided to do was "super size" him on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque/Tray surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque is about 8" in diameter and will show this chilly fella off so nicely! I only got him half done last night, but I will hopefully finish him over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool thing about Lynne's designs is that they are so detailed that they look just beautiful even super-sized! I may make several of these plaques using some of the other 12-Days ornament patterns as well!
> 
> So as you see, my weekend will be full of fun and creativity. Keith always says that my "time off looks a lot like my work time." I think he is right, but since I just LOVE what I do, it never feels like I am working! No wonder I am happy most of the time!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Here in Nova Scotia it is still cool, but bright and sunny out. It is a beautiful day and the weekend promises more of the same weather. I can't help but be happy.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you all find your inspiration and joy in whatever you do!
> 
> I'll see you on Monday . . .


Your design elements projects sounds very intriguing! Looking forward to seeing the launch of that design. Your plaque is looking great. Happy scrolling over the weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Working for the Weekend*
> 
> A usual, my life has been quite busy. I suppose that is the result of having so many creative interests. I often am asked how I come up with my ideas and if I ever get 'dry' where I feel that I am against the wall. In all honesty, I do have my lulls in certain areas of my design work, but since I have so many avenues that I actively pursue, there is rarely, if ever a time when I feel that I have 'nothing to do' creatively. If I am feeling especially uncreative - which rarely occurs - I hop on Pinterest or jump into an online class to advance my learning techniques. That usually gets me moving agian. They don't even have to be full courses that I pay for. YouTube is loaded with lots and lots of free tutorials and classes in a variety of techniques from painting to watercolor to embroidery and woodworking. If I really want to do something, it is all right there in front of me. I don't think I could ever be 'bored'.
> 
> With that said, I have a really busy weekend ahead of me. There are several directions that I can go in and every one of them will be fun.
> 
> Last week I had a large order for my SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments again. The sales on these have been wonderfully steady since I introduced them at the beginning of the year. These are the ornaments that I use for painting Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas project (from her book Christmas Blessings) and I understand that an ENTIRE CHAPTER of painters from the Society of Decorative Painters is going to be painting the project! I am thrilled about this and so happy that so many are enjoying this lovely project. I have started on my "Day 5" ornaments, as well as a little side project using Lynne's design, which I will show in a minute. I plan to get the bulk of this order cut in the next few days to ship out early next week. It is a lot of cutting, but I already am lining up my music that I will listen to while in my "happy place" at the saw. It will be a lot of fun.
> 
> Speaking of scroll sawing . . .
> 
> I bet my woodworking followers thought that I have been forgetting about them? Absolutely NOT! I have been working on a series of patterns that I believe they are really going to like. Since so many people ask us for custom designs, I had the brainstorm idea that perhaps I would offer a line of patterns that would allow them to "Mix and Match" elements to make their own unique designs. Intriguer? I hope so!
> 
> While it may take a little while to get enough to 'launch' this series, rest assured that I am hard at work on making my idea a reality. As with any new idea though, I want to think things through and I am figuring out the best way to market and package these designs so that they make the most sense and that you, my customers, will have the most versatility with them. I already decided that I will be selling them under the name of Sheila Landry Design Elements (SLDE) and each pattern will have several usable options that you can mix and match. Below is an example of some of the designs that I have been drawing for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only part of the one pattern of "Robins" that will be in the series. Stay tuned to my blog here for more information on these fun designs. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> Another great thing happened yesterday. . .
> 
> I received my stencils from Sandy Warner McTier of Sandy McTier Designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These amazing designs are the result of a collaboration of two of my favorite designers - Sandy McTier and Tracy Moreau. I have loved both Sandy'sk and Tracy's work for so long and I am thrilled that these two ladies partnered up to create these beautiful stencils! The stencils are each 6" x 6" in diameter, making them perfect sized for cards, plaques and backgrounds. I have immediate plans for using some of these for some of the designs I am currently working on. I will be showing more of them very soon. You can buy each of the stencils individually or purchase the entire set of 12 new stencils here. (I couldn't resist getting them ALL!) I think my woodworking followers will love them as well!
> 
> With all that to do, you would think my weekend would be full.
> 
> Well . . . not really . . .
> 
> I mentioned that I was working on my "Day 5" ornaments from the 12 Days series. When I saw the Day 5 snowman, I just fell in love with him! I think he is my favorite of all the 12 days characters. So what I decided to do was "super size" him on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque/Tray surface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaque is about 8" in diameter and will show this chilly fella off so nicely! I only got him half done last night, but I will hopefully finish him over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool thing about Lynne's designs is that they are so detailed that they look just beautiful even super-sized! I may make several of these plaques using some of the other 12-Days ornament patterns as well!
> 
> So as you see, my weekend will be full of fun and creativity. Keith always says that my "time off looks a lot like my work time." I think he is right, but since I just LOVE what I do, it never feels like I am working! No wonder I am happy most of the time!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend ahead. Here in Nova Scotia it is still cool, but bright and sunny out. It is a beautiful day and the weekend promises more of the same weather. I can't help but be happy.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! I hope you all find your inspiration and joy in whatever you do!
> 
> I'll see you on Monday . . .


Thank you so much, Anna. As you may have guessed, I stayed off of the computer much of the weekend. It was really good and I got a lot accomplished. I hope you are experiencing some spring weather. It is finally getting nicer here. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thinking Outside the Box*

I hope you had a good weekend. Here in Nova Scotia, we are finally seeing some lasting signs of spring. While it is still cool out, it has been pleasant and sunny, and I dare say that the snow is behind us and I don't expect we will see any additional snow until late autumn. (You all know what an optimist I am though!)

I had a full weekend myself. It felt good to focus and accomplish as much as I did. I a large order, as well as some smaller ones that I have been working on and over Friday and Saturday I got just about everything cut (for the moment!) When I look at the pile in front of me, I am pretty pleased with it. It looks good sitting there altogether.










The things in the front are sanded, but the piles of ornaments in the background (18 dozen of them) still need some sanding done on them. I plan on doing that today, as well as boxing them up and shipping them out perhaps tomorrow. It will be great to check that one off of the books. 

On Sunday, I actually had some time to do some things for myself. I did a quick cleaning of the house (which I do in between scrolling sessions anyway - so that wasn't hard) and I made a really scrumptious pork roast dinner and had Keith's mom come to visit. She is having knee surgery later this week (I won't be here for a few days) and it was nice to sit and spend the afternoon and evening with her. The kitties wanted to wish her well, too. It was a good, relaxing day.

While we visited, I managed to finish up my project using my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque Surface and Lynne Andrew's design from her 12 Days of Christmas book - Christmas Blessings.

The "Day 5" Snowman from the 12 Days series was my favorite, and the moment I saw him, I know I wanted to paint him as a stand-alone project. I had started it last Thursday night and had shown the photo in a previous post:










I absolutely love the colors that Lynne used for this piece. I am so happy with how it turned out:










But instead of the "Five Golden Rings" for the snowman to hold, I had another idea . . .










I decided to use five metal charms that I had that would look wonderful! I suppose I could have painted them on, too, but I was a bit lazy and I like the additional dimension it added to the piece. Even "Inspector Pancakes" seemed to like them! (he kept trying to eat the charms!) 










He really looks rather nice, and with the snowflakes, I can keep him out all winter long! 



















So now it is on to going back to my '12 days' ornaments. But I have a couple of weeks to complete day 5 so I can ship them out and keep on schedule.

I hope this post inspires you to "think outside the box" when it comes to your crafting. Each pattern holds so much possibility! Most designers that I know LOVE to see when people use their design in different ways. It is something that we feel good about and since most of us are teachers, it makes us feel good about what we do. I have seen people use my patterns in ways I would have never imagined and it is thrilling for me to see.

It is a new week ahead and it already looks like it will be a busy one. I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. May you find joy in all you do!

Happy Monday!


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Outside the Box*
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend. Here in Nova Scotia, we are finally seeing some lasting signs of spring. While it is still cool out, it has been pleasant and sunny, and I dare say that the snow is behind us and I don't expect we will see any additional snow until late autumn. (You all know what an optimist I am though!)
> 
> I had a full weekend myself. It felt good to focus and accomplish as much as I did. I a large order, as well as some smaller ones that I have been working on and over Friday and Saturday I got just about everything cut (for the moment!) When I look at the pile in front of me, I am pretty pleased with it. It looks good sitting there altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things in the front are sanded, but the piles of ornaments in the background (18 dozen of them) still need some sanding done on them. I plan on doing that today, as well as boxing them up and shipping them out perhaps tomorrow. It will be great to check that one off of the books.
> 
> On Sunday, I actually had some time to do some things for myself. I did a quick cleaning of the house (which I do in between scrolling sessions anyway - so that wasn't hard) and I made a really scrumptious pork roast dinner and had Keith's mom come to visit. She is having knee surgery later this week (I won't be here for a few days) and it was nice to sit and spend the afternoon and evening with her. The kitties wanted to wish her well, too. It was a good, relaxing day.
> 
> While we visited, I managed to finish up my project using my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque Surface and Lynne Andrew's design from her 12 Days of Christmas book - Christmas Blessings.
> 
> The "Day 5" Snowman from the 12 Days series was my favorite, and the moment I saw him, I know I wanted to paint him as a stand-alone project. I had started it last Thursday night and had shown the photo in a previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the colors that Lynne used for this piece. I am so happy with how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But instead of the "Five Golden Rings" for the snowman to hold, I had another idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use five metal charms that I had that would look wonderful! I suppose I could have painted them on, too, but I was a bit lazy and I like the additional dimension it added to the piece. Even "Inspector Pancakes" seemed to like them! (he kept trying to eat the charms!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really looks rather nice, and with the snowflakes, I can keep him out all winter long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is on to going back to my '12 days' ornaments. But I have a couple of weeks to complete day 5 so I can ship them out and keep on schedule.
> 
> I hope this post inspires you to "think outside the box" when it comes to your crafting. Each pattern holds so much possibility! Most designers that I know LOVE to see when people use their design in different ways. It is something that we feel good about and since most of us are teachers, it makes us feel good about what we do. I have seen people use my patterns in ways I would have never imagined and it is thrilling for me to see.
> 
> It is a new week ahead and it already looks like it will be a busy one. I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. May you find joy in all you do!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I love the giant ornament. It looks really good!

Can you share what you would paint on the sheep and the bee hive? I like the shapes but don't know what you would do with them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Outside the Box*
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend. Here in Nova Scotia, we are finally seeing some lasting signs of spring. While it is still cool out, it has been pleasant and sunny, and I dare say that the snow is behind us and I don't expect we will see any additional snow until late autumn. (You all know what an optimist I am though!)
> 
> I had a full weekend myself. It felt good to focus and accomplish as much as I did. I a large order, as well as some smaller ones that I have been working on and over Friday and Saturday I got just about everything cut (for the moment!) When I look at the pile in front of me, I am pretty pleased with it. It looks good sitting there altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things in the front are sanded, but the piles of ornaments in the background (18 dozen of them) still need some sanding done on them. I plan on doing that today, as well as boxing them up and shipping them out perhaps tomorrow. It will be great to check that one off of the books.
> 
> On Sunday, I actually had some time to do some things for myself. I did a quick cleaning of the house (which I do in between scrolling sessions anyway - so that wasn't hard) and I made a really scrumptious pork roast dinner and had Keith's mom come to visit. She is having knee surgery later this week (I won't be here for a few days) and it was nice to sit and spend the afternoon and evening with her. The kitties wanted to wish her well, too. It was a good, relaxing day.
> 
> While we visited, I managed to finish up my project using my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque Surface and Lynne Andrew's design from her 12 Days of Christmas book - Christmas Blessings.
> 
> The "Day 5" Snowman from the 12 Days series was my favorite, and the moment I saw him, I know I wanted to paint him as a stand-alone project. I had started it last Thursday night and had shown the photo in a previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the colors that Lynne used for this piece. I am so happy with how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But instead of the "Five Golden Rings" for the snowman to hold, I had another idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use five metal charms that I had that would look wonderful! I suppose I could have painted them on, too, but I was a bit lazy and I like the additional dimension it added to the piece. Even "Inspector Pancakes" seemed to like them! (he kept trying to eat the charms!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really looks rather nice, and with the snowflakes, I can keep him out all winter long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is on to going back to my '12 days' ornaments. But I have a couple of weeks to complete day 5 so I can ship them out and keep on schedule.
> 
> I hope this post inspires you to "think outside the box" when it comes to your crafting. Each pattern holds so much possibility! Most designers that I know LOVE to see when people use their design in different ways. It is something that we feel good about and since most of us are teachers, it makes us feel good about what we do. I have seen people use my patterns in ways I would have never imagined and it is thrilling for me to see.
> 
> It is a new week ahead and it already looks like it will be a busy one. I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. May you find joy in all you do!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Oh, I can think of lots! Garden scenes and all kinds of cute summer things! I am still getting my own ideas straight in my head but I have been working with several other designers who are going to design on them. I promise to keep you posted. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Outside the Box*
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend. Here in Nova Scotia, we are finally seeing some lasting signs of spring. While it is still cool out, it has been pleasant and sunny, and I dare say that the snow is behind us and I don't expect we will see any additional snow until late autumn. (You all know what an optimist I am though!)
> 
> I had a full weekend myself. It felt good to focus and accomplish as much as I did. I a large order, as well as some smaller ones that I have been working on and over Friday and Saturday I got just about everything cut (for the moment!) When I look at the pile in front of me, I am pretty pleased with it. It looks good sitting there altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things in the front are sanded, but the piles of ornaments in the background (18 dozen of them) still need some sanding done on them. I plan on doing that today, as well as boxing them up and shipping them out perhaps tomorrow. It will be great to check that one off of the books.
> 
> On Sunday, I actually had some time to do some things for myself. I did a quick cleaning of the house (which I do in between scrolling sessions anyway - so that wasn't hard) and I made a really scrumptious pork roast dinner and had Keith's mom come to visit. She is having knee surgery later this week (I won't be here for a few days) and it was nice to sit and spend the afternoon and evening with her. The kitties wanted to wish her well, too. It was a good, relaxing day.
> 
> While we visited, I managed to finish up my project using my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque Surface and Lynne Andrew's design from her 12 Days of Christmas book - Christmas Blessings.
> 
> The "Day 5" Snowman from the 12 Days series was my favorite, and the moment I saw him, I know I wanted to paint him as a stand-alone project. I had started it last Thursday night and had shown the photo in a previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the colors that Lynne used for this piece. I am so happy with how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But instead of the "Five Golden Rings" for the snowman to hold, I had another idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use five metal charms that I had that would look wonderful! I suppose I could have painted them on, too, but I was a bit lazy and I like the additional dimension it added to the piece. Even "Inspector Pancakes" seemed to like them! (he kept trying to eat the charms!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really looks rather nice, and with the snowflakes, I can keep him out all winter long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is on to going back to my '12 days' ornaments. But I have a couple of weeks to complete day 5 so I can ship them out and keep on schedule.
> 
> I hope this post inspires you to "think outside the box" when it comes to your crafting. Each pattern holds so much possibility! Most designers that I know LOVE to see when people use their design in different ways. It is something that we feel good about and since most of us are teachers, it makes us feel good about what we do. I have seen people use my patterns in ways I would have never imagined and it is thrilling for me to see.
> 
> It is a new week ahead and it already looks like it will be a busy one. I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. May you find joy in all you do!
> 
> Happy Monday!


I like the chain of snowflakes on the snowman. It gives added interest to the plaque. You sure were busy on the weekend! Sunshine and summer temperatures here today. A great workshop day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thinking Outside the Box*
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend. Here in Nova Scotia, we are finally seeing some lasting signs of spring. While it is still cool out, it has been pleasant and sunny, and I dare say that the snow is behind us and I don't expect we will see any additional snow until late autumn. (You all know what an optimist I am though!)
> 
> I had a full weekend myself. It felt good to focus and accomplish as much as I did. I a large order, as well as some smaller ones that I have been working on and over Friday and Saturday I got just about everything cut (for the moment!) When I look at the pile in front of me, I am pretty pleased with it. It looks good sitting there altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things in the front are sanded, but the piles of ornaments in the background (18 dozen of them) still need some sanding done on them. I plan on doing that today, as well as boxing them up and shipping them out perhaps tomorrow. It will be great to check that one off of the books.
> 
> On Sunday, I actually had some time to do some things for myself. I did a quick cleaning of the house (which I do in between scrolling sessions anyway - so that wasn't hard) and I made a really scrumptious pork roast dinner and had Keith's mom come to visit. She is having knee surgery later this week (I won't be here for a few days) and it was nice to sit and spend the afternoon and evening with her. The kitties wanted to wish her well, too. It was a good, relaxing day.
> 
> While we visited, I managed to finish up my project using my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque Surface and Lynne Andrew's design from her 12 Days of Christmas book - Christmas Blessings.
> 
> The "Day 5" Snowman from the 12 Days series was my favorite, and the moment I saw him, I know I wanted to paint him as a stand-alone project. I had started it last Thursday night and had shown the photo in a previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the colors that Lynne used for this piece. I am so happy with how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But instead of the "Five Golden Rings" for the snowman to hold, I had another idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use five metal charms that I had that would look wonderful! I suppose I could have painted them on, too, but I was a bit lazy and I like the additional dimension it added to the piece. Even "Inspector Pancakes" seemed to like them! (he kept trying to eat the charms!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really looks rather nice, and with the snowflakes, I can keep him out all winter long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is on to going back to my '12 days' ornaments. But I have a couple of weeks to complete day 5 so I can ship them out and keep on schedule.
> 
> I hope this post inspires you to "think outside the box" when it comes to your crafting. Each pattern holds so much possibility! Most designers that I know LOVE to see when people use their design in different ways. It is something that we feel good about and since most of us are teachers, it makes us feel good about what we do. I have seen people use my patterns in ways I would have never imagined and it is thrilling for me to see.
> 
> It is a new week ahead and it already looks like it will be a busy one. I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. May you find joy in all you do!
> 
> Happy Monday!


Thank you, Anna. And thank you as always for your comments. I hope you have a great week ahead and fun in the shop!


----------



## scrollgirl

*. . . "I'll be back . . . " *

I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.

Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile! 










I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Good morning Sheila. I hope that everything goes well with Keith's mother. Six years ago, I had a complete knee replacement done and it was the best thing I had done. The secret is the p.t. 
Rick


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hope that all goes better than expected, and that you both also get a bit of relaxation time. Best wishes for Keith's Mom.
Have a great week.


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Safe travels! ~Suzanne


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Best wishes for Keith's Mom. I hope her recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thank you, everyone! It was a busy day today and we hope for the best tomorrow. I will keep everyone posted as much as I can. 

Take care everyone, Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Wish the best for Keiths mom.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *. . . "I'll be back . . . " *
> 
> I am writing quick today because there is much to do. I am finishing up some new orders that came in yesterday and trying to get them out by tomorrow. I will be absent from social media for a few days because we will be heading out of town for a couple of days while Keith's mom has her knee surgery. We will try to stop in when we can, and orders may be delayed a bit longer than usual, but I know that you all understand. We should return by the end of the week and everything will once again be 'normal'.
> 
> Thanks to you all for understanding! Here is a picture of Pancakes to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss ALL of my babies! xoxox ((Oh - and you all as well! xo)
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Thanks, Roger (and everyone!) Keith and I got home late last night. All went well and she should be home in a couple of days. I will catch up this weekend and things should be back to 'normal' next week! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Checking In *

It seems that lately I haven't been here very much (blogging, I mean.) Even though I have felt that I am busier than ever, Between starting off the year with a tremendous amount of orders, getting sick for a couple of weeks and then 'catching up' with things, I have felt very much out of my regular routine. I don't know if that is a bad thing or a good thing, as I am still accomplishing a lot, but just not in the usual places.

Add to that we are planning to move in several weeks. While the move won't occur until the final weeks of June or the beginning of July, we have so much planning to do that it has been taking quite a bit time to plan, shop and get things ready for the change. Even though it is only about a kilometer away, it will be a huge change for us. We will still be right near the beautiful Meteghan river and in the same neighborhood, which is wonderful, but we will move our little business from a one bedroom apartment to a full house with probably four times the room PLUS a huge, two story barn which we will be able to use for storage and eventually for a shop. The potential is tremendous.

I think that I am most excited that I will be able to have my own "studio". I know that sounds "La-de-da" but having a room to call my own is something that I have always longed for. Even when growing up, I spent most of my years sharing my room with my sister. Ironically, soon after my parents finished an addition on our house and I moved into my own room, I left for university and only was able to enjoy my personal space occasionally when I came home on break. Such is life . . .

My room at the new place is about 12' x 12' in diameter, with the staircase on the side making it look even larger. It is on the front corner of the house and has a large front window and one at the side, making it extremely bright and cheerful. The floors are beautiful birch and it has two lovely glass pane French doors which lead to the main living area which I can close for quiet and privacy. I admit that I have been spending a good amount of time browsing online for furniture that will be both functional and beautiful as well as provide storage for my supplies and things that I am working with. It has truly been a lot of fun.

I pretty much have everything I want picked out though now and it is time once again to get back to other things that are pressing. I have so many designs in my head in so many different types of media that I can hardly decide which direction to head first. I have painting designs as well as my scrolling designs that are already 'in progress'. I also have designs for some embroidery kits that I really want to see come to reality. Then there are the wood orders that have been a mainstay for my business this year. I can't help to think how wonderful it will be to have a designated place to cut wood and do woodworking. Many of you may not know that I currently do this all in my kitchen. It is quite the process both before and after each session to keep things clean and neat. What a luxury (AND time-saver!) it will be to be able to walk into a room and just start cutting! It will save me literally hours of work and clean-up time!

Yes - good things lie ahead for us!

My mother-in-law's surgery went well last week. Everything went as planned and we are very releaved to say that she is home and well on her way to recovery. She had her knee replaced and now she is in the midst of the physical therapy that typically follows this type of thing. She did well before the surgery, preparing herself completely and exercising and even losing a bit of weight. We are really proud of her! I plan on being with her tomorrow, so I doubt that I will blog then, as we need to leave here early. I am going to bring some work with to her place and see how much I can get done there. We shall see.

There is part of me that misses posting every day. I wonder if that isn't why I feel a bit unorganized in my thoughts and work. I can't tell if I am a bit out of kilter because I haven't been blogging or if I haven't been blogging because I am a bit out of kilter. Maybe just a little bit of both. One thing that I am certain of though is that there are going to be a lot of wonderful things to come. I ask that you all have faith in me and keep checking back. I am surely going to get back on track and get back into the habit of posting every day again. I can assure you of that. Perhaps it is just a time for me to break away for a little and focus on other things for a while. I feel that is the right thing to do.

With that said, I do want to show you a new pattern that Keith created and posted to the site.










This is SLDK667 - "JOY" - Jesus First plaque and is another lovely addition to his beautiful word art plaques. I hope you like it.

In closing today, I want to thank you all for your wonderful notes and well-wishes for Keith's mom. (Dianne) We all appreciate so much that you are thinking of us and while I miss visiting with many of you online, I know it is a temporary situation and soon I will be back. Sometimes life calls us to other directions.

Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Remember each day is what you make it. We have more control over our lives than we may realize.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In *
> 
> It seems that lately I haven't been here very much (blogging, I mean.) Even though I have felt that I am busier than ever, Between starting off the year with a tremendous amount of orders, getting sick for a couple of weeks and then 'catching up' with things, I have felt very much out of my regular routine. I don't know if that is a bad thing or a good thing, as I am still accomplishing a lot, but just not in the usual places.
> 
> Add to that we are planning to move in several weeks. While the move won't occur until the final weeks of June or the beginning of July, we have so much planning to do that it has been taking quite a bit time to plan, shop and get things ready for the change. Even though it is only about a kilometer away, it will be a huge change for us. We will still be right near the beautiful Meteghan river and in the same neighborhood, which is wonderful, but we will move our little business from a one bedroom apartment to a full house with probably four times the room PLUS a huge, two story barn which we will be able to use for storage and eventually for a shop. The potential is tremendous.
> 
> I think that I am most excited that I will be able to have my own "studio". I know that sounds "La-de-da" but having a room to call my own is something that I have always longed for. Even when growing up, I spent most of my years sharing my room with my sister. Ironically, soon after my parents finished an addition on our house and I moved into my own room, I left for university and only was able to enjoy my personal space occasionally when I came home on break. Such is life . . .
> 
> My room at the new place is about 12' x 12' in diameter, with the staircase on the side making it look even larger. It is on the front corner of the house and has a large front window and one at the side, making it extremely bright and cheerful. The floors are beautiful birch and it has two lovely glass pane French doors which lead to the main living area which I can close for quiet and privacy. I admit that I have been spending a good amount of time browsing online for furniture that will be both functional and beautiful as well as provide storage for my supplies and things that I am working with. It has truly been a lot of fun.
> 
> I pretty much have everything I want picked out though now and it is time once again to get back to other things that are pressing. I have so many designs in my head in so many different types of media that I can hardly decide which direction to head first. I have painting designs as well as my scrolling designs that are already 'in progress'. I also have designs for some embroidery kits that I really want to see come to reality. Then there are the wood orders that have been a mainstay for my business this year. I can't help to think how wonderful it will be to have a designated place to cut wood and do woodworking. Many of you may not know that I currently do this all in my kitchen. It is quite the process both before and after each session to keep things clean and neat. What a luxury (AND time-saver!) it will be to be able to walk into a room and just start cutting! It will save me literally hours of work and clean-up time!
> 
> Yes - good things lie ahead for us!
> 
> My mother-in-law's surgery went well last week. Everything went as planned and we are very releaved to say that she is home and well on her way to recovery. She had her knee replaced and now she is in the midst of the physical therapy that typically follows this type of thing. She did well before the surgery, preparing herself completely and exercising and even losing a bit of weight. We are really proud of her! I plan on being with her tomorrow, so I doubt that I will blog then, as we need to leave here early. I am going to bring some work with to her place and see how much I can get done there. We shall see.
> 
> There is part of me that misses posting every day. I wonder if that isn't why I feel a bit unorganized in my thoughts and work. I can't tell if I am a bit out of kilter because I haven't been blogging or if I haven't been blogging because I am a bit out of kilter. Maybe just a little bit of both. One thing that I am certain of though is that there are going to be a lot of wonderful things to come. I ask that you all have faith in me and keep checking back. I am surely going to get back on track and get back into the habit of posting every day again. I can assure you of that. Perhaps it is just a time for me to break away for a little and focus on other things for a while. I feel that is the right thing to do.
> 
> With that said, I do want to show you a new pattern that Keith created and posted to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SLDK667 - "JOY" - Jesus First plaque and is another lovely addition to his beautiful word art plaques. I hope you like it.
> 
> In closing today, I want to thank you all for your wonderful notes and well-wishes for Keith's mom. (Dianne) We all appreciate so much that you are thinking of us and while I miss visiting with many of you online, I know it is a temporary situation and soon I will be back. Sometimes life calls us to other directions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Remember each day is what you make it. We have more control over our lives than we may realize.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Really good news about Keith's Mom!!!
As for the upcoming move, and your own Studio, I couldn't be happier for you both. Looks like quite a busy time ahead, but what a reward when all is moved in.
Looking forward to seeing how it works out for you.
Main thing . . . Enjoy the move!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In *
> 
> It seems that lately I haven't been here very much (blogging, I mean.) Even though I have felt that I am busier than ever, Between starting off the year with a tremendous amount of orders, getting sick for a couple of weeks and then 'catching up' with things, I have felt very much out of my regular routine. I don't know if that is a bad thing or a good thing, as I am still accomplishing a lot, but just not in the usual places.
> 
> Add to that we are planning to move in several weeks. While the move won't occur until the final weeks of June or the beginning of July, we have so much planning to do that it has been taking quite a bit time to plan, shop and get things ready for the change. Even though it is only about a kilometer away, it will be a huge change for us. We will still be right near the beautiful Meteghan river and in the same neighborhood, which is wonderful, but we will move our little business from a one bedroom apartment to a full house with probably four times the room PLUS a huge, two story barn which we will be able to use for storage and eventually for a shop. The potential is tremendous.
> 
> I think that I am most excited that I will be able to have my own "studio". I know that sounds "La-de-da" but having a room to call my own is something that I have always longed for. Even when growing up, I spent most of my years sharing my room with my sister. Ironically, soon after my parents finished an addition on our house and I moved into my own room, I left for university and only was able to enjoy my personal space occasionally when I came home on break. Such is life . . .
> 
> My room at the new place is about 12' x 12' in diameter, with the staircase on the side making it look even larger. It is on the front corner of the house and has a large front window and one at the side, making it extremely bright and cheerful. The floors are beautiful birch and it has two lovely glass pane French doors which lead to the main living area which I can close for quiet and privacy. I admit that I have been spending a good amount of time browsing online for furniture that will be both functional and beautiful as well as provide storage for my supplies and things that I am working with. It has truly been a lot of fun.
> 
> I pretty much have everything I want picked out though now and it is time once again to get back to other things that are pressing. I have so many designs in my head in so many different types of media that I can hardly decide which direction to head first. I have painting designs as well as my scrolling designs that are already 'in progress'. I also have designs for some embroidery kits that I really want to see come to reality. Then there are the wood orders that have been a mainstay for my business this year. I can't help to think how wonderful it will be to have a designated place to cut wood and do woodworking. Many of you may not know that I currently do this all in my kitchen. It is quite the process both before and after each session to keep things clean and neat. What a luxury (AND time-saver!) it will be to be able to walk into a room and just start cutting! It will save me literally hours of work and clean-up time!
> 
> Yes - good things lie ahead for us!
> 
> My mother-in-law's surgery went well last week. Everything went as planned and we are very releaved to say that she is home and well on her way to recovery. She had her knee replaced and now she is in the midst of the physical therapy that typically follows this type of thing. She did well before the surgery, preparing herself completely and exercising and even losing a bit of weight. We are really proud of her! I plan on being with her tomorrow, so I doubt that I will blog then, as we need to leave here early. I am going to bring some work with to her place and see how much I can get done there. We shall see.
> 
> There is part of me that misses posting every day. I wonder if that isn't why I feel a bit unorganized in my thoughts and work. I can't tell if I am a bit out of kilter because I haven't been blogging or if I haven't been blogging because I am a bit out of kilter. Maybe just a little bit of both. One thing that I am certain of though is that there are going to be a lot of wonderful things to come. I ask that you all have faith in me and keep checking back. I am surely going to get back on track and get back into the habit of posting every day again. I can assure you of that. Perhaps it is just a time for me to break away for a little and focus on other things for a while. I feel that is the right thing to do.
> 
> With that said, I do want to show you a new pattern that Keith created and posted to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SLDK667 - "JOY" - Jesus First plaque and is another lovely addition to his beautiful word art plaques. I hope you like it.
> 
> In closing today, I want to thank you all for your wonderful notes and well-wishes for Keith's mom. (Dianne) We all appreciate so much that you are thinking of us and while I miss visiting with many of you online, I know it is a temporary situation and soon I will be back. Sometimes life calls us to other directions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Remember each day is what you make it. We have more control over our lives than we may realize.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you, John. I will definitely keep everyone posted. It will probably be a bit anti-climatic when we finally do get to move because it is two months away. I will try not to dwell on it too much. But I am excited! 

I hope you are getting some warm weather. It is finally getting nicer here.

Enjoy your evening! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In *
> 
> It seems that lately I haven't been here very much (blogging, I mean.) Even though I have felt that I am busier than ever, Between starting off the year with a tremendous amount of orders, getting sick for a couple of weeks and then 'catching up' with things, I have felt very much out of my regular routine. I don't know if that is a bad thing or a good thing, as I am still accomplishing a lot, but just not in the usual places.
> 
> Add to that we are planning to move in several weeks. While the move won't occur until the final weeks of June or the beginning of July, we have so much planning to do that it has been taking quite a bit time to plan, shop and get things ready for the change. Even though it is only about a kilometer away, it will be a huge change for us. We will still be right near the beautiful Meteghan river and in the same neighborhood, which is wonderful, but we will move our little business from a one bedroom apartment to a full house with probably four times the room PLUS a huge, two story barn which we will be able to use for storage and eventually for a shop. The potential is tremendous.
> 
> I think that I am most excited that I will be able to have my own "studio". I know that sounds "La-de-da" but having a room to call my own is something that I have always longed for. Even when growing up, I spent most of my years sharing my room with my sister. Ironically, soon after my parents finished an addition on our house and I moved into my own room, I left for university and only was able to enjoy my personal space occasionally when I came home on break. Such is life . . .
> 
> My room at the new place is about 12' x 12' in diameter, with the staircase on the side making it look even larger. It is on the front corner of the house and has a large front window and one at the side, making it extremely bright and cheerful. The floors are beautiful birch and it has two lovely glass pane French doors which lead to the main living area which I can close for quiet and privacy. I admit that I have been spending a good amount of time browsing online for furniture that will be both functional and beautiful as well as provide storage for my supplies and things that I am working with. It has truly been a lot of fun.
> 
> I pretty much have everything I want picked out though now and it is time once again to get back to other things that are pressing. I have so many designs in my head in so many different types of media that I can hardly decide which direction to head first. I have painting designs as well as my scrolling designs that are already 'in progress'. I also have designs for some embroidery kits that I really want to see come to reality. Then there are the wood orders that have been a mainstay for my business this year. I can't help to think how wonderful it will be to have a designated place to cut wood and do woodworking. Many of you may not know that I currently do this all in my kitchen. It is quite the process both before and after each session to keep things clean and neat. What a luxury (AND time-saver!) it will be to be able to walk into a room and just start cutting! It will save me literally hours of work and clean-up time!
> 
> Yes - good things lie ahead for us!
> 
> My mother-in-law's surgery went well last week. Everything went as planned and we are very releaved to say that she is home and well on her way to recovery. She had her knee replaced and now she is in the midst of the physical therapy that typically follows this type of thing. She did well before the surgery, preparing herself completely and exercising and even losing a bit of weight. We are really proud of her! I plan on being with her tomorrow, so I doubt that I will blog then, as we need to leave here early. I am going to bring some work with to her place and see how much I can get done there. We shall see.
> 
> There is part of me that misses posting every day. I wonder if that isn't why I feel a bit unorganized in my thoughts and work. I can't tell if I am a bit out of kilter because I haven't been blogging or if I haven't been blogging because I am a bit out of kilter. Maybe just a little bit of both. One thing that I am certain of though is that there are going to be a lot of wonderful things to come. I ask that you all have faith in me and keep checking back. I am surely going to get back on track and get back into the habit of posting every day again. I can assure you of that. Perhaps it is just a time for me to break away for a little and focus on other things for a while. I feel that is the right thing to do.
> 
> With that said, I do want to show you a new pattern that Keith created and posted to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SLDK667 - "JOY" - Jesus First plaque and is another lovely addition to his beautiful word art plaques. I hope you like it.
> 
> In closing today, I want to thank you all for your wonderful notes and well-wishes for Keith's mom. (Dianne) We all appreciate so much that you are thinking of us and while I miss visiting with many of you online, I know it is a temporary situation and soon I will be back. Sometimes life calls us to other directions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Remember each day is what you make it. We have more control over our lives than we may realize.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Yes, here's how warm it already is. All of the surrounding orchards are in full bloom, and all of the spring pruning is about completed. Lots of smaller pieces of fruit-wood lying about. Hmmm…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In *
> 
> It seems that lately I haven't been here very much (blogging, I mean.) Even though I have felt that I am busier than ever, Between starting off the year with a tremendous amount of orders, getting sick for a couple of weeks and then 'catching up' with things, I have felt very much out of my regular routine. I don't know if that is a bad thing or a good thing, as I am still accomplishing a lot, but just not in the usual places.
> 
> Add to that we are planning to move in several weeks. While the move won't occur until the final weeks of June or the beginning of July, we have so much planning to do that it has been taking quite a bit time to plan, shop and get things ready for the change. Even though it is only about a kilometer away, it will be a huge change for us. We will still be right near the beautiful Meteghan river and in the same neighborhood, which is wonderful, but we will move our little business from a one bedroom apartment to a full house with probably four times the room PLUS a huge, two story barn which we will be able to use for storage and eventually for a shop. The potential is tremendous.
> 
> I think that I am most excited that I will be able to have my own "studio". I know that sounds "La-de-da" but having a room to call my own is something that I have always longed for. Even when growing up, I spent most of my years sharing my room with my sister. Ironically, soon after my parents finished an addition on our house and I moved into my own room, I left for university and only was able to enjoy my personal space occasionally when I came home on break. Such is life . . .
> 
> My room at the new place is about 12' x 12' in diameter, with the staircase on the side making it look even larger. It is on the front corner of the house and has a large front window and one at the side, making it extremely bright and cheerful. The floors are beautiful birch and it has two lovely glass pane French doors which lead to the main living area which I can close for quiet and privacy. I admit that I have been spending a good amount of time browsing online for furniture that will be both functional and beautiful as well as provide storage for my supplies and things that I am working with. It has truly been a lot of fun.
> 
> I pretty much have everything I want picked out though now and it is time once again to get back to other things that are pressing. I have so many designs in my head in so many different types of media that I can hardly decide which direction to head first. I have painting designs as well as my scrolling designs that are already 'in progress'. I also have designs for some embroidery kits that I really want to see come to reality. Then there are the wood orders that have been a mainstay for my business this year. I can't help to think how wonderful it will be to have a designated place to cut wood and do woodworking. Many of you may not know that I currently do this all in my kitchen. It is quite the process both before and after each session to keep things clean and neat. What a luxury (AND time-saver!) it will be to be able to walk into a room and just start cutting! It will save me literally hours of work and clean-up time!
> 
> Yes - good things lie ahead for us!
> 
> My mother-in-law's surgery went well last week. Everything went as planned and we are very releaved to say that she is home and well on her way to recovery. She had her knee replaced and now she is in the midst of the physical therapy that typically follows this type of thing. She did well before the surgery, preparing herself completely and exercising and even losing a bit of weight. We are really proud of her! I plan on being with her tomorrow, so I doubt that I will blog then, as we need to leave here early. I am going to bring some work with to her place and see how much I can get done there. We shall see.
> 
> There is part of me that misses posting every day. I wonder if that isn't why I feel a bit unorganized in my thoughts and work. I can't tell if I am a bit out of kilter because I haven't been blogging or if I haven't been blogging because I am a bit out of kilter. Maybe just a little bit of both. One thing that I am certain of though is that there are going to be a lot of wonderful things to come. I ask that you all have faith in me and keep checking back. I am surely going to get back on track and get back into the habit of posting every day again. I can assure you of that. Perhaps it is just a time for me to break away for a little and focus on other things for a while. I feel that is the right thing to do.
> 
> With that said, I do want to show you a new pattern that Keith created and posted to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SLDK667 - "JOY" - Jesus First plaque and is another lovely addition to his beautiful word art plaques. I hope you like it.
> 
> In closing today, I want to thank you all for your wonderful notes and well-wishes for Keith's mom. (Dianne) We all appreciate so much that you are thinking of us and while I miss visiting with many of you online, I know it is a temporary situation and soon I will be back. Sometimes life calls us to other directions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Remember each day is what you make it. We have more control over our lives than we may realize.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Exciting times ahead for you Sheila. Two months will fly by and you will be in your new home and setting up your studio space. I'll bet your brain is constantly ticking over on how you will set up your studio. Enjoy!
I'm glad to hear Keith's Mom came through with flying colours.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Checking In *
> 
> It seems that lately I haven't been here very much (blogging, I mean.) Even though I have felt that I am busier than ever, Between starting off the year with a tremendous amount of orders, getting sick for a couple of weeks and then 'catching up' with things, I have felt very much out of my regular routine. I don't know if that is a bad thing or a good thing, as I am still accomplishing a lot, but just not in the usual places.
> 
> Add to that we are planning to move in several weeks. While the move won't occur until the final weeks of June or the beginning of July, we have so much planning to do that it has been taking quite a bit time to plan, shop and get things ready for the change. Even though it is only about a kilometer away, it will be a huge change for us. We will still be right near the beautiful Meteghan river and in the same neighborhood, which is wonderful, but we will move our little business from a one bedroom apartment to a full house with probably four times the room PLUS a huge, two story barn which we will be able to use for storage and eventually for a shop. The potential is tremendous.
> 
> I think that I am most excited that I will be able to have my own "studio". I know that sounds "La-de-da" but having a room to call my own is something that I have always longed for. Even when growing up, I spent most of my years sharing my room with my sister. Ironically, soon after my parents finished an addition on our house and I moved into my own room, I left for university and only was able to enjoy my personal space occasionally when I came home on break. Such is life . . .
> 
> My room at the new place is about 12' x 12' in diameter, with the staircase on the side making it look even larger. It is on the front corner of the house and has a large front window and one at the side, making it extremely bright and cheerful. The floors are beautiful birch and it has two lovely glass pane French doors which lead to the main living area which I can close for quiet and privacy. I admit that I have been spending a good amount of time browsing online for furniture that will be both functional and beautiful as well as provide storage for my supplies and things that I am working with. It has truly been a lot of fun.
> 
> I pretty much have everything I want picked out though now and it is time once again to get back to other things that are pressing. I have so many designs in my head in so many different types of media that I can hardly decide which direction to head first. I have painting designs as well as my scrolling designs that are already 'in progress'. I also have designs for some embroidery kits that I really want to see come to reality. Then there are the wood orders that have been a mainstay for my business this year. I can't help to think how wonderful it will be to have a designated place to cut wood and do woodworking. Many of you may not know that I currently do this all in my kitchen. It is quite the process both before and after each session to keep things clean and neat. What a luxury (AND time-saver!) it will be to be able to walk into a room and just start cutting! It will save me literally hours of work and clean-up time!
> 
> Yes - good things lie ahead for us!
> 
> My mother-in-law's surgery went well last week. Everything went as planned and we are very releaved to say that she is home and well on her way to recovery. She had her knee replaced and now she is in the midst of the physical therapy that typically follows this type of thing. She did well before the surgery, preparing herself completely and exercising and even losing a bit of weight. We are really proud of her! I plan on being with her tomorrow, so I doubt that I will blog then, as we need to leave here early. I am going to bring some work with to her place and see how much I can get done there. We shall see.
> 
> There is part of me that misses posting every day. I wonder if that isn't why I feel a bit unorganized in my thoughts and work. I can't tell if I am a bit out of kilter because I haven't been blogging or if I haven't been blogging because I am a bit out of kilter. Maybe just a little bit of both. One thing that I am certain of though is that there are going to be a lot of wonderful things to come. I ask that you all have faith in me and keep checking back. I am surely going to get back on track and get back into the habit of posting every day again. I can assure you of that. Perhaps it is just a time for me to break away for a little and focus on other things for a while. I feel that is the right thing to do.
> 
> With that said, I do want to show you a new pattern that Keith created and posted to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SLDK667 - "JOY" - Jesus First plaque and is another lovely addition to his beautiful word art plaques. I hope you like it.
> 
> In closing today, I want to thank you all for your wonderful notes and well-wishes for Keith's mom. (Dianne) We all appreciate so much that you are thinking of us and while I miss visiting with many of you online, I know it is a temporary situation and soon I will be back. Sometimes life calls us to other directions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Remember each day is what you make it. We have more control over our lives than we may realize.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you, Anna! I am really thrilled about it! I am sure I will post lots of photos. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creating Every Day*

OK. It may appear that I have been 'slacking'.

Between cutting mountains of ornaments, having a cold/flu for a couple of weeks, and having some family things to take care of, it may seem that I have somewhat fallen out of the habit of posting here each day.

There may be some merit to that, as it is no secret that I haven't been here every day as I have for the last several years, but that doesn't really mean that I am not creating. I just try my best to keep my posts here relevant to some sort of creating and I fear that showing piles of cut ornaments over and over may bore some of you. Funny how we start to filter ourselves like that. . .

I said from the beginning of this blog, some 1700+ posts ago that I would not only blog on woodworking, but also the other creative aspects of my life. Since then - over six years ago - I have not only increased my productivity, but also the scope of my creative endeavors. It makes for a wonderfully fun and interesting life.

One thing that I figured out is that it is rare that a person does only one type of creating. My friends and customers often are a lot like me in that they dabble in many different types of media and love to discover new ways to feed their creative souls. When I began blogging on Lumberjocks.com (a woodworking site) I chose the name for my blog "My Journey as a Scroll Saw Pattern Designer" because that was my main focus. But as the years passed and I branched out to other aspects of creating, I sometimes feel that the title is somewhat misleading on all sides, and should be a bit more encompassing as to all the types of things that I design and make. But that isn't always easy to do. I have to think about it.

As I find myself not posting as much due to the things I mentioned at the beginning, I am also seeing a surprising, albeit slight drop in my own production. I often mention that sharing things here in public with you all isn't only for you - but it helps me sort, focus and keep on track for myself which is something that is of the utmost importance when one is self- employed. It is to me, anyway. So I will try to do my best to stop in here each and every day during the week at least to keep you posted on what I am doing, no matter how 'mundane' it may seem to me at the time. As always, you can skim over that post if it doesn't interest you. But hopefully you will see a little flicker of inspiration in it or it will encourage you to do some things on your own. I hope so, anyway.

This week started off with a bang for me. On Monday I slightly injured my footie while at the gym. I won't trouble you with the photos, but long story short - I dropped a 45 lb weight square on the top of my foot. You can bet I did some 'dancing' and saw constellations that I never thought existed. It swelled terribly initially and I thought surely it would require a trip to the hospital. But it 'settled down' and I iced it and it actually is feeling pretty good today. I can walk normally without any pain and while it is sore on the top and slightly puffy, nothing is broken and I am fine. All is well again.

I spent yesterday with Keith's mom for the day. She needs round the clock company (precaution) for the first 10 days after her surgery, although she is doing splendid. The pre-op exercises she did for the past months really seem to be paying off, as she is cruising around with her walker faster than I have ever seen her move. What a great success story that is!

I brought some things to work on while I was there for the day, as she is a crafter as well and we always like to create together. So I will show you my progress to inspire you and let you know that all is not lost with me. I AM still working on stuff and I have lots to share with you in the near future. You are going to love the new ideas I have! (I HOPE!)

Over the weekend, I created these cute ladybug toys for my cats. I used my lovely Valdani threads and black wool and used some wonderfully colorful pure wool felt that I got on Etsy from Bear Dance Crafts.










The bodies are filled with catnip and the head has a bell in it. The wings are sewn on freely from the body to add interest and so far the cats love them. Richard already gave his toy a "drink" (SIGH!) which to him is the mark of 'acceptance'. They were fun, fast, and a relaxing project to make.

Yesterday I did some work on my 12 Days ornaments by Lynne Andrews. This is the beginning of "Day 5" for me, which is my favorite. I can't wait to show you all how cool they are!










I invite you to join our Facebook group "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments - We are Making Them!" You can join as a participant, as we are doing this at our own pace, or join us as an observer (who I like to refer to as a "cheerleader") to see the beautiful variations that everyone is doing on this lovely design. We are having fun and personally, I have made many new wonderfully creative friends through the group. It is great to surround yourself with other creative and positive people. It sure helps to make life happy.

I also worked on my new embroidery sampler designs by Di VanNiekerk. You may recall that last year I did a beautiful sampler that Di designed called "A Perfect World". You can see the photos of that result here in my Picasa Album.

This one I call "Every Flower Has a Soul" and I am working on Panel 4:










I learned a new stitch for the red Hollyhocks yesterday. I didn't think I could do it, but I tried and it looks pretty nice:










I got a bit better as I worked on it. The stitch that I learned was a "Cast On" stitch that I used to make the circular flowers. I am proud of that.

I love the texture and colors of Stumpwork and Ribbon embroidery. It is truly relaxing for me and I hope to create my own kits to sell soon.










So you see, even though I have been lazy posting, I have not been idle. I still have more things to show with stencils, watercolors, pencils, paints, woodworking and other media that I have been playing with. I just need to keep things organized and work efficiently to get everything out here to you. That is where this blog helps me so much!

Thank you to all who follow me regularly. Welcome to those of you who are new. I hope you come back often and comment too with your own thoughts and ideas. I think that by sharing out thoughts on creating and crafting, it helps us enjoy what we do even more.

I saw this quote on Facebook today and I wanted to share it.










I thought it was worth sharing.

Have a beautiful Wednesday and enjoy all that the day brings to you! You will be much happier for it!

Until tomorrow . . .


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating Every Day*
> 
> OK. It may appear that I have been 'slacking'.
> 
> Between cutting mountains of ornaments, having a cold/flu for a couple of weeks, and having some family things to take care of, it may seem that I have somewhat fallen out of the habit of posting here each day.
> 
> There may be some merit to that, as it is no secret that I haven't been here every day as I have for the last several years, but that doesn't really mean that I am not creating. I just try my best to keep my posts here relevant to some sort of creating and I fear that showing piles of cut ornaments over and over may bore some of you. Funny how we start to filter ourselves like that. . .
> 
> I said from the beginning of this blog, some 1700+ posts ago that I would not only blog on woodworking, but also the other creative aspects of my life. Since then - over six years ago - I have not only increased my productivity, but also the scope of my creative endeavors. It makes for a wonderfully fun and interesting life.
> 
> One thing that I figured out is that it is rare that a person does only one type of creating. My friends and customers often are a lot like me in that they dabble in many different types of media and love to discover new ways to feed their creative souls. When I began blogging on Lumberjocks.com (a woodworking site) I chose the name for my blog "My Journey as a Scroll Saw Pattern Designer" because that was my main focus. But as the years passed and I branched out to other aspects of creating, I sometimes feel that the title is somewhat misleading on all sides, and should be a bit more encompassing as to all the types of things that I design and make. But that isn't always easy to do. I have to think about it.
> 
> As I find myself not posting as much due to the things I mentioned at the beginning, I am also seeing a surprising, albeit slight drop in my own production. I often mention that sharing things here in public with you all isn't only for you - but it helps me sort, focus and keep on track for myself which is something that is of the utmost importance when one is self- employed. It is to me, anyway. So I will try to do my best to stop in here each and every day during the week at least to keep you posted on what I am doing, no matter how 'mundane' it may seem to me at the time. As always, you can skim over that post if it doesn't interest you. But hopefully you will see a little flicker of inspiration in it or it will encourage you to do some things on your own. I hope so, anyway.
> 
> This week started off with a bang for me. On Monday I slightly injured my footie while at the gym. I won't trouble you with the photos, but long story short - I dropped a 45 lb weight square on the top of my foot. You can bet I did some 'dancing' and saw constellations that I never thought existed. It swelled terribly initially and I thought surely it would require a trip to the hospital. But it 'settled down' and I iced it and it actually is feeling pretty good today. I can walk normally without any pain and while it is sore on the top and slightly puffy, nothing is broken and I am fine. All is well again.
> 
> I spent yesterday with Keith's mom for the day. She needs round the clock company (precaution) for the first 10 days after her surgery, although she is doing splendid. The pre-op exercises she did for the past months really seem to be paying off, as she is cruising around with her walker faster than I have ever seen her move. What a great success story that is!
> 
> I brought some things to work on while I was there for the day, as she is a crafter as well and we always like to create together. So I will show you my progress to inspire you and let you know that all is not lost with me. I AM still working on stuff and I have lots to share with you in the near future. You are going to love the new ideas I have! (I HOPE!)
> 
> Over the weekend, I created these cute ladybug toys for my cats. I used my lovely Valdani threads and black wool and used some wonderfully colorful pure wool felt that I got on Etsy from Bear Dance Crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies are filled with catnip and the head has a bell in it. The wings are sewn on freely from the body to add interest and so far the cats love them. Richard already gave his toy a "drink" (SIGH!) which to him is the mark of 'acceptance'. They were fun, fast, and a relaxing project to make.
> 
> Yesterday I did some work on my 12 Days ornaments by Lynne Andrews. This is the beginning of "Day 5" for me, which is my favorite. I can't wait to show you all how cool they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to join our Facebook group "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments - We are Making Them!" You can join as a participant, as we are doing this at our own pace, or join us as an observer (who I like to refer to as a "cheerleader") to see the beautiful variations that everyone is doing on this lovely design. We are having fun and personally, I have made many new wonderfully creative friends through the group. It is great to surround yourself with other creative and positive people. It sure helps to make life happy.
> 
> I also worked on my new embroidery sampler designs by Di VanNiekerk. You may recall that last year I did a beautiful sampler that Di designed called "A Perfect World". You can see the photos of that result here in my Picasa Album.
> 
> This one I call "Every Flower Has a Soul" and I am working on Panel 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a new stitch for the red Hollyhocks yesterday. I didn't think I could do it, but I tried and it looks pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bit better as I worked on it. The stitch that I learned was a "Cast On" stitch that I used to make the circular flowers. I am proud of that.
> 
> I love the texture and colors of Stumpwork and Ribbon embroidery. It is truly relaxing for me and I hope to create my own kits to sell soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, even though I have been lazy posting, I have not been idle. I still have more things to show with stencils, watercolors, pencils, paints, woodworking and other media that I have been playing with. I just need to keep things organized and work efficiently to get everything out here to you. That is where this blog helps me so much!
> 
> Thank you to all who follow me regularly. Welcome to those of you who are new. I hope you come back often and comment too with your own thoughts and ideas. I think that by sharing out thoughts on creating and crafting, it helps us enjoy what we do even more.
> 
> I saw this quote on Facebook today and I wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> Have a beautiful Wednesday and enjoy all that the day brings to you! You will be much happier for it!
> 
> Until tomorrow . . .


I look forward to reading your blog every morning with my coffee as this is a quiet time before the day starts. It helps me seeing someone doing all the creating that you do. It seems as though by the time I get my 96 yr old mother settled for the day and some of the household chores completed (you will notice that I said some) I would be able to do something creative. The years are catching up with me and I go slower that I used to so don't get as much accomplished. I plan every day for some shop time but by the time the necessaries are completed the time has passed. Don't mean to be complaining as I am doing the care because I want to rather because I have to.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating Every Day*
> 
> OK. It may appear that I have been 'slacking'.
> 
> Between cutting mountains of ornaments, having a cold/flu for a couple of weeks, and having some family things to take care of, it may seem that I have somewhat fallen out of the habit of posting here each day.
> 
> There may be some merit to that, as it is no secret that I haven't been here every day as I have for the last several years, but that doesn't really mean that I am not creating. I just try my best to keep my posts here relevant to some sort of creating and I fear that showing piles of cut ornaments over and over may bore some of you. Funny how we start to filter ourselves like that. . .
> 
> I said from the beginning of this blog, some 1700+ posts ago that I would not only blog on woodworking, but also the other creative aspects of my life. Since then - over six years ago - I have not only increased my productivity, but also the scope of my creative endeavors. It makes for a wonderfully fun and interesting life.
> 
> One thing that I figured out is that it is rare that a person does only one type of creating. My friends and customers often are a lot like me in that they dabble in many different types of media and love to discover new ways to feed their creative souls. When I began blogging on Lumberjocks.com (a woodworking site) I chose the name for my blog "My Journey as a Scroll Saw Pattern Designer" because that was my main focus. But as the years passed and I branched out to other aspects of creating, I sometimes feel that the title is somewhat misleading on all sides, and should be a bit more encompassing as to all the types of things that I design and make. But that isn't always easy to do. I have to think about it.
> 
> As I find myself not posting as much due to the things I mentioned at the beginning, I am also seeing a surprising, albeit slight drop in my own production. I often mention that sharing things here in public with you all isn't only for you - but it helps me sort, focus and keep on track for myself which is something that is of the utmost importance when one is self- employed. It is to me, anyway. So I will try to do my best to stop in here each and every day during the week at least to keep you posted on what I am doing, no matter how 'mundane' it may seem to me at the time. As always, you can skim over that post if it doesn't interest you. But hopefully you will see a little flicker of inspiration in it or it will encourage you to do some things on your own. I hope so, anyway.
> 
> This week started off with a bang for me. On Monday I slightly injured my footie while at the gym. I won't trouble you with the photos, but long story short - I dropped a 45 lb weight square on the top of my foot. You can bet I did some 'dancing' and saw constellations that I never thought existed. It swelled terribly initially and I thought surely it would require a trip to the hospital. But it 'settled down' and I iced it and it actually is feeling pretty good today. I can walk normally without any pain and while it is sore on the top and slightly puffy, nothing is broken and I am fine. All is well again.
> 
> I spent yesterday with Keith's mom for the day. She needs round the clock company (precaution) for the first 10 days after her surgery, although she is doing splendid. The pre-op exercises she did for the past months really seem to be paying off, as she is cruising around with her walker faster than I have ever seen her move. What a great success story that is!
> 
> I brought some things to work on while I was there for the day, as she is a crafter as well and we always like to create together. So I will show you my progress to inspire you and let you know that all is not lost with me. I AM still working on stuff and I have lots to share with you in the near future. You are going to love the new ideas I have! (I HOPE!)
> 
> Over the weekend, I created these cute ladybug toys for my cats. I used my lovely Valdani threads and black wool and used some wonderfully colorful pure wool felt that I got on Etsy from Bear Dance Crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies are filled with catnip and the head has a bell in it. The wings are sewn on freely from the body to add interest and so far the cats love them. Richard already gave his toy a "drink" (SIGH!) which to him is the mark of 'acceptance'. They were fun, fast, and a relaxing project to make.
> 
> Yesterday I did some work on my 12 Days ornaments by Lynne Andrews. This is the beginning of "Day 5" for me, which is my favorite. I can't wait to show you all how cool they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to join our Facebook group "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments - We are Making Them!" You can join as a participant, as we are doing this at our own pace, or join us as an observer (who I like to refer to as a "cheerleader") to see the beautiful variations that everyone is doing on this lovely design. We are having fun and personally, I have made many new wonderfully creative friends through the group. It is great to surround yourself with other creative and positive people. It sure helps to make life happy.
> 
> I also worked on my new embroidery sampler designs by Di VanNiekerk. You may recall that last year I did a beautiful sampler that Di designed called "A Perfect World". You can see the photos of that result here in my Picasa Album.
> 
> This one I call "Every Flower Has a Soul" and I am working on Panel 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a new stitch for the red Hollyhocks yesterday. I didn't think I could do it, but I tried and it looks pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bit better as I worked on it. The stitch that I learned was a "Cast On" stitch that I used to make the circular flowers. I am proud of that.
> 
> I love the texture and colors of Stumpwork and Ribbon embroidery. It is truly relaxing for me and I hope to create my own kits to sell soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, even though I have been lazy posting, I have not been idle. I still have more things to show with stencils, watercolors, pencils, paints, woodworking and other media that I have been playing with. I just need to keep things organized and work efficiently to get everything out here to you. That is where this blog helps me so much!
> 
> Thank you to all who follow me regularly. Welcome to those of you who are new. I hope you come back often and comment too with your own thoughts and ideas. I think that by sharing out thoughts on creating and crafting, it helps us enjoy what we do even more.
> 
> I saw this quote on Facebook today and I wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> Have a beautiful Wednesday and enjoy all that the day brings to you! You will be much happier for it!
> 
> Until tomorrow . . .


Thank you so much, Kepy. I don't think you are complaining at all. I feel the same way some days about doing 'regular' stuff and not being able to 'play' all day. But it does make me appreciate it more when I do have time to create. I am glad you like the posts. 

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating Every Day*
> 
> OK. It may appear that I have been 'slacking'.
> 
> Between cutting mountains of ornaments, having a cold/flu for a couple of weeks, and having some family things to take care of, it may seem that I have somewhat fallen out of the habit of posting here each day.
> 
> There may be some merit to that, as it is no secret that I haven't been here every day as I have for the last several years, but that doesn't really mean that I am not creating. I just try my best to keep my posts here relevant to some sort of creating and I fear that showing piles of cut ornaments over and over may bore some of you. Funny how we start to filter ourselves like that. . .
> 
> I said from the beginning of this blog, some 1700+ posts ago that I would not only blog on woodworking, but also the other creative aspects of my life. Since then - over six years ago - I have not only increased my productivity, but also the scope of my creative endeavors. It makes for a wonderfully fun and interesting life.
> 
> One thing that I figured out is that it is rare that a person does only one type of creating. My friends and customers often are a lot like me in that they dabble in many different types of media and love to discover new ways to feed their creative souls. When I began blogging on Lumberjocks.com (a woodworking site) I chose the name for my blog "My Journey as a Scroll Saw Pattern Designer" because that was my main focus. But as the years passed and I branched out to other aspects of creating, I sometimes feel that the title is somewhat misleading on all sides, and should be a bit more encompassing as to all the types of things that I design and make. But that isn't always easy to do. I have to think about it.
> 
> As I find myself not posting as much due to the things I mentioned at the beginning, I am also seeing a surprising, albeit slight drop in my own production. I often mention that sharing things here in public with you all isn't only for you - but it helps me sort, focus and keep on track for myself which is something that is of the utmost importance when one is self- employed. It is to me, anyway. So I will try to do my best to stop in here each and every day during the week at least to keep you posted on what I am doing, no matter how 'mundane' it may seem to me at the time. As always, you can skim over that post if it doesn't interest you. But hopefully you will see a little flicker of inspiration in it or it will encourage you to do some things on your own. I hope so, anyway.
> 
> This week started off with a bang for me. On Monday I slightly injured my footie while at the gym. I won't trouble you with the photos, but long story short - I dropped a 45 lb weight square on the top of my foot. You can bet I did some 'dancing' and saw constellations that I never thought existed. It swelled terribly initially and I thought surely it would require a trip to the hospital. But it 'settled down' and I iced it and it actually is feeling pretty good today. I can walk normally without any pain and while it is sore on the top and slightly puffy, nothing is broken and I am fine. All is well again.
> 
> I spent yesterday with Keith's mom for the day. She needs round the clock company (precaution) for the first 10 days after her surgery, although she is doing splendid. The pre-op exercises she did for the past months really seem to be paying off, as she is cruising around with her walker faster than I have ever seen her move. What a great success story that is!
> 
> I brought some things to work on while I was there for the day, as she is a crafter as well and we always like to create together. So I will show you my progress to inspire you and let you know that all is not lost with me. I AM still working on stuff and I have lots to share with you in the near future. You are going to love the new ideas I have! (I HOPE!)
> 
> Over the weekend, I created these cute ladybug toys for my cats. I used my lovely Valdani threads and black wool and used some wonderfully colorful pure wool felt that I got on Etsy from Bear Dance Crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies are filled with catnip and the head has a bell in it. The wings are sewn on freely from the body to add interest and so far the cats love them. Richard already gave his toy a "drink" (SIGH!) which to him is the mark of 'acceptance'. They were fun, fast, and a relaxing project to make.
> 
> Yesterday I did some work on my 12 Days ornaments by Lynne Andrews. This is the beginning of "Day 5" for me, which is my favorite. I can't wait to show you all how cool they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to join our Facebook group "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments - We are Making Them!" You can join as a participant, as we are doing this at our own pace, or join us as an observer (who I like to refer to as a "cheerleader") to see the beautiful variations that everyone is doing on this lovely design. We are having fun and personally, I have made many new wonderfully creative friends through the group. It is great to surround yourself with other creative and positive people. It sure helps to make life happy.
> 
> I also worked on my new embroidery sampler designs by Di VanNiekerk. You may recall that last year I did a beautiful sampler that Di designed called "A Perfect World". You can see the photos of that result here in my Picasa Album.
> 
> This one I call "Every Flower Has a Soul" and I am working on Panel 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a new stitch for the red Hollyhocks yesterday. I didn't think I could do it, but I tried and it looks pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bit better as I worked on it. The stitch that I learned was a "Cast On" stitch that I used to make the circular flowers. I am proud of that.
> 
> I love the texture and colors of Stumpwork and Ribbon embroidery. It is truly relaxing for me and I hope to create my own kits to sell soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, even though I have been lazy posting, I have not been idle. I still have more things to show with stencils, watercolors, pencils, paints, woodworking and other media that I have been playing with. I just need to keep things organized and work efficiently to get everything out here to you. That is where this blog helps me so much!
> 
> Thank you to all who follow me regularly. Welcome to those of you who are new. I hope you come back often and comment too with your own thoughts and ideas. I think that by sharing out thoughts on creating and crafting, it helps us enjoy what we do even more.
> 
> I saw this quote on Facebook today and I wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> Have a beautiful Wednesday and enjoy all that the day brings to you! You will be much happier for it!
> 
> Until tomorrow . . .


Was I early this morning, actually 5 am. and finished a book I had started a few days ago. Then when I can I check Lumberjocks, I have to curtail that somewhat as living out of town I only have cell phone data, usually not the blogs. I was looking for one from you today, none so just radomily picked one, lots to chose from. I like your meaniinful thoughts and creative things you do. I like flowers and grow large flower beds as well as basic gardening and green house. I had to pull allot of them up and shredded them up for compost before we left as we will not be back till middle of November. Your embroidery work is as impressive as your wood working.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Creating Every Day*
> 
> OK. It may appear that I have been 'slacking'.
> 
> Between cutting mountains of ornaments, having a cold/flu for a couple of weeks, and having some family things to take care of, it may seem that I have somewhat fallen out of the habit of posting here each day.
> 
> There may be some merit to that, as it is no secret that I haven't been here every day as I have for the last several years, but that doesn't really mean that I am not creating. I just try my best to keep my posts here relevant to some sort of creating and I fear that showing piles of cut ornaments over and over may bore some of you. Funny how we start to filter ourselves like that. . .
> 
> I said from the beginning of this blog, some 1700+ posts ago that I would not only blog on woodworking, but also the other creative aspects of my life. Since then - over six years ago - I have not only increased my productivity, but also the scope of my creative endeavors. It makes for a wonderfully fun and interesting life.
> 
> One thing that I figured out is that it is rare that a person does only one type of creating. My friends and customers often are a lot like me in that they dabble in many different types of media and love to discover new ways to feed their creative souls. When I began blogging on Lumberjocks.com (a woodworking site) I chose the name for my blog "My Journey as a Scroll Saw Pattern Designer" because that was my main focus. But as the years passed and I branched out to other aspects of creating, I sometimes feel that the title is somewhat misleading on all sides, and should be a bit more encompassing as to all the types of things that I design and make. But that isn't always easy to do. I have to think about it.
> 
> As I find myself not posting as much due to the things I mentioned at the beginning, I am also seeing a surprising, albeit slight drop in my own production. I often mention that sharing things here in public with you all isn't only for you - but it helps me sort, focus and keep on track for myself which is something that is of the utmost importance when one is self- employed. It is to me, anyway. So I will try to do my best to stop in here each and every day during the week at least to keep you posted on what I am doing, no matter how 'mundane' it may seem to me at the time. As always, you can skim over that post if it doesn't interest you. But hopefully you will see a little flicker of inspiration in it or it will encourage you to do some things on your own. I hope so, anyway.
> 
> This week started off with a bang for me. On Monday I slightly injured my footie while at the gym. I won't trouble you with the photos, but long story short - I dropped a 45 lb weight square on the top of my foot. You can bet I did some 'dancing' and saw constellations that I never thought existed. It swelled terribly initially and I thought surely it would require a trip to the hospital. But it 'settled down' and I iced it and it actually is feeling pretty good today. I can walk normally without any pain and while it is sore on the top and slightly puffy, nothing is broken and I am fine. All is well again.
> 
> I spent yesterday with Keith's mom for the day. She needs round the clock company (precaution) for the first 10 days after her surgery, although she is doing splendid. The pre-op exercises she did for the past months really seem to be paying off, as she is cruising around with her walker faster than I have ever seen her move. What a great success story that is!
> 
> I brought some things to work on while I was there for the day, as she is a crafter as well and we always like to create together. So I will show you my progress to inspire you and let you know that all is not lost with me. I AM still working on stuff and I have lots to share with you in the near future. You are going to love the new ideas I have! (I HOPE!)
> 
> Over the weekend, I created these cute ladybug toys for my cats. I used my lovely Valdani threads and black wool and used some wonderfully colorful pure wool felt that I got on Etsy from Bear Dance Crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies are filled with catnip and the head has a bell in it. The wings are sewn on freely from the body to add interest and so far the cats love them. Richard already gave his toy a "drink" (SIGH!) which to him is the mark of 'acceptance'. They were fun, fast, and a relaxing project to make.
> 
> Yesterday I did some work on my 12 Days ornaments by Lynne Andrews. This is the beginning of "Day 5" for me, which is my favorite. I can't wait to show you all how cool they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to join our Facebook group "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments - We are Making Them!" You can join as a participant, as we are doing this at our own pace, or join us as an observer (who I like to refer to as a "cheerleader") to see the beautiful variations that everyone is doing on this lovely design. We are having fun and personally, I have made many new wonderfully creative friends through the group. It is great to surround yourself with other creative and positive people. It sure helps to make life happy.
> 
> I also worked on my new embroidery sampler designs by Di VanNiekerk. You may recall that last year I did a beautiful sampler that Di designed called "A Perfect World". You can see the photos of that result here in my Picasa Album.
> 
> This one I call "Every Flower Has a Soul" and I am working on Panel 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a new stitch for the red Hollyhocks yesterday. I didn't think I could do it, but I tried and it looks pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bit better as I worked on it. The stitch that I learned was a "Cast On" stitch that I used to make the circular flowers. I am proud of that.
> 
> I love the texture and colors of Stumpwork and Ribbon embroidery. It is truly relaxing for me and I hope to create my own kits to sell soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, even though I have been lazy posting, I have not been idle. I still have more things to show with stencils, watercolors, pencils, paints, woodworking and other media that I have been playing with. I just need to keep things organized and work efficiently to get everything out here to you. That is where this blog helps me so much!
> 
> Thank you to all who follow me regularly. Welcome to those of you who are new. I hope you come back often and comment too with your own thoughts and ideas. I think that by sharing out thoughts on creating and crafting, it helps us enjoy what we do even more.
> 
> I saw this quote on Facebook today and I wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> Have a beautiful Wednesday and enjoy all that the day brings to you! You will be much happier for it!
> 
> Until tomorrow . . .


Thank you Brian for your comments. I love flowers, but I am not much of a gardener. I suppose that there are only so many hours in a day. I certainly do love embroidery. Nearly as much as painting and woodworking. It is kind of a toss up between the three. But then - no one says I have to pick only one, right? 

There are so many ways to relax and be creative. When I lived in Chicago, I had a home and I was in charge of the flower beds and the kid's dad did the produce garden. It worked well that way. I did find a lot of joy in creating a pretty garden, but as I said, there just isn't enough time. I feel bad because I haven't embroidered since I moved. I looked at this piece yesterday and I longed for more time to work on it.

But it will come. 

I thank you for following my stories. They are morning ramblings and I apologize in advance for any typos or spelling or grammar errors. I just type what I think while the coffee is kicking in usually.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Updates, Sales and a Newsletter*

I have so many wonderful plans ahead of me!

As I dream about our new, larger home as well as my very own studio, my head is filled with more ideas than ever. While I am proud of the way we made our business work while living in and working out of a small, one bedroom place, I can't help but feel wonderful that the time here will soon be behind me and both Keith and I will be able to spread our wings and really FLY!

I am hoping that I am not deluding myself into thinking that with more room comes more hours in the day. Perhaps I am just already counting the hours that I will not have to be rearranging and cleaning and be able to walk into our shop and just start WORKING instead of clearing out the kitchen and moving everything out of the way to cut wood, paint or make a video. When I think about it, those hours sure add up. Not only the time taken to prep the area, but also the clean up afterwards. But you "gotta do what you gotta do" and for the past seven years it worked for us. It is just time to close this chapter and begin writing our next. You are all invited along for the journey. Not only do I see more productivity, but also more instructional videos and things like that, as I have so much planned for our future. It is truly exciting.

But we still have two months until we are there, so until then we will plan and draw and dream of our future. What a wonderful place to be in our lives!

We are going to send out a newsletter today, as Keith has some new designs that he put on the site and we have a new pattern for the scroll sawyers. His new SLDK668 Then We Had You sectional plaque pattern is a great way to commemorate family, and has some nice variations to make it personal to your own needs:










I really enjoy seeing what Keith comes up with next, as his designs are so wonderfully attractive and classy. He never seems to run out of new ideas!

We also changed the free woodworking pattern on our site. Again, Keith did a splendid job on this pretty plaque that would be wonderfully appropriate for the upcoming Mother's Day holiday:










For a limited time, you can download it free from our Free Patterns and Resources page. While you are there, I hope you browse around and check out all of our articles and videos and other resources. Lots of folks really find them helpful.

I am going to be writing out a newsletter to mention all the site updates and it will mail out later on today. If you are not on our Mailing List, I invite you to join. We send out about two newsletters per month that lets you know what new products we have and we also (from time to time) offer special promotional codes and discounts for newsletter subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone or SPAM you, and we respect your privacy completely.

Finally today, I want my painting followers to be aware that Art Apprentice Online is running a great promotion on their DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.










I absolutely LOVE these brushes and they are really top-notch in quality and performance. I especially love their Dome Blenders, as they are great for blending, dry brushing and even stippling. The angle brushes are also lovely and I am sad to say that the 1/8" angular shader is going to be discontinued. I made sure to stock up on several for my arsenal and I understand from Sue at AAO that there are still some in stock.

The special that they are having is only until midnight tonight (Thursday) and you will receive 30% off ALL your brushes by using the coupon code ALLBRUSHES30 at the checkout. While I understand that you all have to watch your craft budget, I think these are pretty close to the nicest brushes I have used as far as quality. They last a long, long time with proper care and are a beautiful investment. These brushes are made by DecoArt and are yet another one of their amazing products that they create. They always stand behind their products and I know that I am getting quality supplies.

I think that Art Apprentice Online is an extraordinary source for classes, instructions and quality supplies. I have been a fan for years and have learned so much from them. I hoep you head over to their site and see what they have to offer. They have classes for ALL levels - from beginners to advanced painters, and their personal service and online instruction is unsurpassed!

Well, that is about all for today. I am off to write our newsletter. If you subscribe, be expecting it sometime this afternoon.

When I am done with that, I am working on my online class for Interactive Artist Magazine, which is coming along beautifully.

The sun is shining, although it is still cool here in Nova Scotia. Spring is trying very hard. I am home for the day though and I am grateful for the bright and sunny sky. It truly makes the day more cheerful.

I wish you all a wonderful day as well. Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Updates, Sales and a Newsletter*
> 
> I have so many wonderful plans ahead of me!
> 
> As I dream about our new, larger home as well as my very own studio, my head is filled with more ideas than ever. While I am proud of the way we made our business work while living in and working out of a small, one bedroom place, I can't help but feel wonderful that the time here will soon be behind me and both Keith and I will be able to spread our wings and really FLY!
> 
> I am hoping that I am not deluding myself into thinking that with more room comes more hours in the day. Perhaps I am just already counting the hours that I will not have to be rearranging and cleaning and be able to walk into our shop and just start WORKING instead of clearing out the kitchen and moving everything out of the way to cut wood, paint or make a video. When I think about it, those hours sure add up. Not only the time taken to prep the area, but also the clean up afterwards. But you "gotta do what you gotta do" and for the past seven years it worked for us. It is just time to close this chapter and begin writing our next. You are all invited along for the journey. Not only do I see more productivity, but also more instructional videos and things like that, as I have so much planned for our future. It is truly exciting.
> 
> But we still have two months until we are there, so until then we will plan and draw and dream of our future. What a wonderful place to be in our lives!
> 
> We are going to send out a newsletter today, as Keith has some new designs that he put on the site and we have a new pattern for the scroll sawyers. His new SLDK668 Then We Had You sectional plaque pattern is a great way to commemorate family, and has some nice variations to make it personal to your own needs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy seeing what Keith comes up with next, as his designs are so wonderfully attractive and classy. He never seems to run out of new ideas!
> 
> We also changed the free woodworking pattern on our site. Again, Keith did a splendid job on this pretty plaque that would be wonderfully appropriate for the upcoming Mother's Day holiday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, you can download it free from our Free Patterns and Resources page. While you are there, I hope you browse around and check out all of our articles and videos and other resources. Lots of folks really find them helpful.
> 
> I am going to be writing out a newsletter to mention all the site updates and it will mail out later on today. If you are not on our Mailing List, I invite you to join. We send out about two newsletters per month that lets you know what new products we have and we also (from time to time) offer special promotional codes and discounts for newsletter subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone or SPAM you, and we respect your privacy completely.
> 
> Finally today, I want my painting followers to be aware that Art Apprentice Online is running a great promotion on their DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE these brushes and they are really top-notch in quality and performance. I especially love their Dome Blenders, as they are great for blending, dry brushing and even stippling. The angle brushes are also lovely and I am sad to say that the 1/8" angular shader is going to be discontinued. I made sure to stock up on several for my arsenal and I understand from Sue at AAO that there are still some in stock.
> 
> The special that they are having is only until midnight tonight (Thursday) and you will receive 30% off ALL your brushes by using the coupon code ALLBRUSHES30 at the checkout. While I understand that you all have to watch your craft budget, I think these are pretty close to the nicest brushes I have used as far as quality. They last a long, long time with proper care and are a beautiful investment. These brushes are made by DecoArt and are yet another one of their amazing products that they create. They always stand behind their products and I know that I am getting quality supplies.
> 
> I think that Art Apprentice Online is an extraordinary source for classes, instructions and quality supplies. I have been a fan for years and have learned so much from them. I hoep you head over to their site and see what they have to offer. They have classes for ALL levels - from beginners to advanced painters, and their personal service and online instruction is unsurpassed!
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I am off to write our newsletter. If you subscribe, be expecting it sometime this afternoon.
> 
> When I am done with that, I am working on my online class for Interactive Artist Magazine, which is coming along beautifully.
> 
> The sun is shining, although it is still cool here in Nova Scotia. Spring is trying very hard. I am home for the day though and I am grateful for the bright and sunny sky. It truly makes the day more cheerful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day as well. Happy Thursday to you all!


I love the new title to your blog! It is definitely you! Keith's family plaque is beautiful. It would make a wonderful baby shower gift.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Updates, Sales and a Newsletter*
> 
> I have so many wonderful plans ahead of me!
> 
> As I dream about our new, larger home as well as my very own studio, my head is filled with more ideas than ever. While I am proud of the way we made our business work while living in and working out of a small, one bedroom place, I can't help but feel wonderful that the time here will soon be behind me and both Keith and I will be able to spread our wings and really FLY!
> 
> I am hoping that I am not deluding myself into thinking that with more room comes more hours in the day. Perhaps I am just already counting the hours that I will not have to be rearranging and cleaning and be able to walk into our shop and just start WORKING instead of clearing out the kitchen and moving everything out of the way to cut wood, paint or make a video. When I think about it, those hours sure add up. Not only the time taken to prep the area, but also the clean up afterwards. But you "gotta do what you gotta do" and for the past seven years it worked for us. It is just time to close this chapter and begin writing our next. You are all invited along for the journey. Not only do I see more productivity, but also more instructional videos and things like that, as I have so much planned for our future. It is truly exciting.
> 
> But we still have two months until we are there, so until then we will plan and draw and dream of our future. What a wonderful place to be in our lives!
> 
> We are going to send out a newsletter today, as Keith has some new designs that he put on the site and we have a new pattern for the scroll sawyers. His new SLDK668 Then We Had You sectional plaque pattern is a great way to commemorate family, and has some nice variations to make it personal to your own needs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy seeing what Keith comes up with next, as his designs are so wonderfully attractive and classy. He never seems to run out of new ideas!
> 
> We also changed the free woodworking pattern on our site. Again, Keith did a splendid job on this pretty plaque that would be wonderfully appropriate for the upcoming Mother's Day holiday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time, you can download it free from our Free Patterns and Resources page. While you are there, I hope you browse around and check out all of our articles and videos and other resources. Lots of folks really find them helpful.
> 
> I am going to be writing out a newsletter to mention all the site updates and it will mail out later on today. If you are not on our Mailing List, I invite you to join. We send out about two newsletters per month that lets you know what new products we have and we also (from time to time) offer special promotional codes and discounts for newsletter subscribers only. We never share your information with anyone or SPAM you, and we respect your privacy completely.
> 
> Finally today, I want my painting followers to be aware that Art Apprentice Online is running a great promotion on their DecoArt Traditions paint brushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE these brushes and they are really top-notch in quality and performance. I especially love their Dome Blenders, as they are great for blending, dry brushing and even stippling. The angle brushes are also lovely and I am sad to say that the 1/8" angular shader is going to be discontinued. I made sure to stock up on several for my arsenal and I understand from Sue at AAO that there are still some in stock.
> 
> The special that they are having is only until midnight tonight (Thursday) and you will receive 30% off ALL your brushes by using the coupon code ALLBRUSHES30 at the checkout. While I understand that you all have to watch your craft budget, I think these are pretty close to the nicest brushes I have used as far as quality. They last a long, long time with proper care and are a beautiful investment. These brushes are made by DecoArt and are yet another one of their amazing products that they create. They always stand behind their products and I know that I am getting quality supplies.
> 
> I think that Art Apprentice Online is an extraordinary source for classes, instructions and quality supplies. I have been a fan for years and have learned so much from them. I hoep you head over to their site and see what they have to offer. They have classes for ALL levels - from beginners to advanced painters, and their personal service and online instruction is unsurpassed!
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I am off to write our newsletter. If you subscribe, be expecting it sometime this afternoon.
> 
> When I am done with that, I am working on my online class for Interactive Artist Magazine, which is coming along beautifully.
> 
> The sun is shining, although it is still cool here in Nova Scotia. Spring is trying very hard. I am home for the day though and I am grateful for the bright and sunny sky. It truly makes the day more cheerful.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day as well. Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I think you are the only one who noticed.  Even Keith didn't say anything when I changed it. With all the different things that I do, I figured that it was time to change it.

The shower gift idea is great. One that didn't occur to me at all. That is a great idea.

I hope you are well and getting some nice spring weather. We are "trying" here. 

((HUGS)) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Change*

There are a few things we can be certain of in this world. We have all heard the saying that "the only thing that we can be sure of is death and taxes", but as I get older, I find that something in that quote was left out. . . change.

While some of us are uncomfortable with change, others thrive on it. I am not sure where my feelings lie in this equation, but I think they are somewhere in the middle.

Change can be scary, as many times change is accompanied by the 'unknown'. But without change, there is no room for growth and improvement, and I would rather experience the discomfort than live my life in a state of stagnation. How terrible that would be!

From another perspective, change can be a very useful tool to get us through circumstances that are not optimal at the time. When I am feeling frustrated and 'stuck' in a certain situation, I find comfort in telling myself that things won't always be the same, and that change is inevitable and will eventually occur. It really does help.

I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis for just about six years now. I began my blog at the Lumberjocks.com website some 1700+ posts ago. It had never occurred to me to create a blog. Who would be interested in my thoughts and rambling ideas anyway? But there was interest and over the years I have developed a nice little following of other creative people who say I help inspire them and who inspire me as well. What began as something that I wanted to do to help expand and promote my business, soon became a daily habit and I have met and befriended countless other creative people who have the same desires to make things as I have. It has been mutually beneficial and I believe helps me focus much better and as a result of it, has helped me tremendously. I am very happy in the decision to try it.

Over the years, I have seen a change in my posts. Initially, I focused mainly on woodworking and designing patterns for the scroll saw, as that was my main focus for my work. But through time and growth, I have embraced many forms of creativity and as a result of that, I have gained followers from many different creative avenues. This is wonderful to me, as I find that those who are creative rarely tunnel themselves into one form of craft. Most people try this and that and there are several aspects of crafts that bleed over to other areas. There truly are no boundaries. It opens an entire world to us all.

Because of this, several years ago I decided to branch out and publish my blog in several places. I learned how to do so on my own site, and besides sharing it to the original host on Lumberjocks, I also post to Facebook, Twitter, G+, and Pinterest. By expanding it into those venues, I also have been able to expand my audience, learn new techniques and make new creative friends. This all leads to some wonderfully positive results in my own designing.

As our little company continues to grow, it also is constantly changing. I like to look at it in the same way that I view my life - a kaleidoscope of ever-changing shapes and patterns. I like that analogy because a kaleidoscope uses the same elements and rearranges them in endless beautiful patterns. It reminds me that we don't always need MORE to make positive changes in our lives, but sometimes just reorganizing our priorities and making changes within is enough to improve things.

With that all being said, I have made a couple of changes to my blog here that I hope you will like.

The first change I did a couple of days ago, and I found it amusing that only one person mentioned it to me. (Perhaps my following isn't what I think it is after all! ) The former title focused on scroll saw patterns, but since then I have branched out into so many other things, I thought it made sense to change the title to something more encompassing. Not only will it attract a wider audience, but also is more true to the content of the posts that I make. It is better all around.

Another change I am making is that I decided to also post my blog on WordPress. I had several of my customers mention to me that my blog was difficult to read from my site on some of their devices. Since our site is on a template, it is not easy to override some of the features and it makes it hard to change things. This seemed to be a good answer. WordPress is well-liked by many of my colleagues and offers such features (as subscribing to new posts and instant notification for me when someone comments) that I my site here doesn't offer. I posted the first blog there yesterday and I already heard that the blog looked much better on devices. I think it will be a good additional platform, and while I will still be posting here, I invite you to check it out and perhaps subscribe to my new posts. My name on WordPress is Sheila Landry Designs and you can follow the link HERE to my home page there. I will be spending part of the weekend filling in the information and familiarizing myself with the formatting. Thank you for being patient with me. I would love to hear your feedback on it when I get settled in.

On the creative front, I am going to be working on my watercolor design that I am doing for an online class. I got started yesterday and I am happy with the result so far. Here is a little 'teaser' for you to see:










I promise more by Monday.

Finally for today, I want you to be aware of a wonderful artist that I discovered through my travels. His name is Jason Morgan and he does spectacular work in drawing, painting and photography. I have watched many of his videos on YouTube and purchased several technique books. I love his teaching style and like many artists, he loves to share his love of creating.

Every Friday, Jason offers a new set of photos that he calls "Free Friday Photos" for our own use. Unlike most photographs, these are intended for us to use to create from and SELL our resulting creations - completely cost free. The only limits of use on the photos are that they cannot be sold as photos. This is most generous, and when you see Jason's talent you will understand how amazing he is. He is truly an asset to the art community on so many levels.

Today Jason has an offer of a new CD he created (that is also available as an instant digital download) that contains 100 beautiful wildlife photos for anyone to use in their art. This would include those of you who scroll saw and are always searching for beautiful, quality reference photos that are truly available to use without additional cost for your creations. He is generously offering the new D at half price for a limited time! Jason talks about it in his latest YouTube Video here. You should stop by and see some of his work and tutorials. His site link is here: Jason Morgan . I hope you stop by and see his astonishing work and show him support. It is artists like this that not only encourage other artists, but make our world a more beautiful place.

Well, that is about all for today. I hope that you all have a great weekend. I have a busy one planned as usual and I hope to accomplish a lot.

Enjoy what life has to offer you! If things aren't going well, remember that change is just around the corner.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> There are a few things we can be certain of in this world. We have all heard the saying that "the only thing that we can be sure of is death and taxes", but as I get older, I find that something in that quote was left out. . . change.
> 
> While some of us are uncomfortable with change, others thrive on it. I am not sure where my feelings lie in this equation, but I think they are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Change can be scary, as many times change is accompanied by the 'unknown'. But without change, there is no room for growth and improvement, and I would rather experience the discomfort than live my life in a state of stagnation. How terrible that would be!
> 
> From another perspective, change can be a very useful tool to get us through circumstances that are not optimal at the time. When I am feeling frustrated and 'stuck' in a certain situation, I find comfort in telling myself that things won't always be the same, and that change is inevitable and will eventually occur. It really does help.
> 
> I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis for just about six years now. I began my blog at the Lumberjocks.com website some 1700+ posts ago. It had never occurred to me to create a blog. Who would be interested in my thoughts and rambling ideas anyway? But there was interest and over the years I have developed a nice little following of other creative people who say I help inspire them and who inspire me as well. What began as something that I wanted to do to help expand and promote my business, soon became a daily habit and I have met and befriended countless other creative people who have the same desires to make things as I have. It has been mutually beneficial and I believe helps me focus much better and as a result of it, has helped me tremendously. I am very happy in the decision to try it.
> 
> Over the years, I have seen a change in my posts. Initially, I focused mainly on woodworking and designing patterns for the scroll saw, as that was my main focus for my work. But through time and growth, I have embraced many forms of creativity and as a result of that, I have gained followers from many different creative avenues. This is wonderful to me, as I find that those who are creative rarely tunnel themselves into one form of craft. Most people try this and that and there are several aspects of crafts that bleed over to other areas. There truly are no boundaries. It opens an entire world to us all.
> 
> Because of this, several years ago I decided to branch out and publish my blog in several places. I learned how to do so on my own site, and besides sharing it to the original host on Lumberjocks, I also post to Facebook, Twitter, G+, and Pinterest. By expanding it into those venues, I also have been able to expand my audience, learn new techniques and make new creative friends. This all leads to some wonderfully positive results in my own designing.
> 
> As our little company continues to grow, it also is constantly changing. I like to look at it in the same way that I view my life - a kaleidoscope of ever-changing shapes and patterns. I like that analogy because a kaleidoscope uses the same elements and rearranges them in endless beautiful patterns. It reminds me that we don't always need MORE to make positive changes in our lives, but sometimes just reorganizing our priorities and making changes within is enough to improve things.
> 
> With that all being said, I have made a couple of changes to my blog here that I hope you will like.
> 
> The first change I did a couple of days ago, and I found it amusing that only one person mentioned it to me. (Perhaps my following isn't what I think it is after all! ) The former title focused on scroll saw patterns, but since then I have branched out into so many other things, I thought it made sense to change the title to something more encompassing. Not only will it attract a wider audience, but also is more true to the content of the posts that I make. It is better all around.
> 
> Another change I am making is that I decided to also post my blog on WordPress. I had several of my customers mention to me that my blog was difficult to read from my site on some of their devices. Since our site is on a template, it is not easy to override some of the features and it makes it hard to change things. This seemed to be a good answer. WordPress is well-liked by many of my colleagues and offers such features (as subscribing to new posts and instant notification for me when someone comments) that I my site here doesn't offer. I posted the first blog there yesterday and I already heard that the blog looked much better on devices. I think it will be a good additional platform, and while I will still be posting here, I invite you to check it out and perhaps subscribe to my new posts. My name on WordPress is Sheila Landry Designs and you can follow the link HERE to my home page there. I will be spending part of the weekend filling in the information and familiarizing myself with the formatting. Thank you for being patient with me. I would love to hear your feedback on it when I get settled in.
> 
> On the creative front, I am going to be working on my watercolor design that I am doing for an online class. I got started yesterday and I am happy with the result so far. Here is a little 'teaser' for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise more by Monday.
> 
> Finally for today, I want you to be aware of a wonderful artist that I discovered through my travels. His name is Jason Morgan and he does spectacular work in drawing, painting and photography. I have watched many of his videos on YouTube and purchased several technique books. I love his teaching style and like many artists, he loves to share his love of creating.
> 
> Every Friday, Jason offers a new set of photos that he calls "Free Friday Photos" for our own use. Unlike most photographs, these are intended for us to use to create from and SELL our resulting creations - completely cost free. The only limits of use on the photos are that they cannot be sold as photos. This is most generous, and when you see Jason's talent you will understand how amazing he is. He is truly an asset to the art community on so many levels.
> 
> Today Jason has an offer of a new CD he created (that is also available as an instant digital download) that contains 100 beautiful wildlife photos for anyone to use in their art. This would include those of you who scroll saw and are always searching for beautiful, quality reference photos that are truly available to use without additional cost for your creations. He is generously offering the new D at half price for a limited time! Jason talks about it in his latest YouTube Video here. You should stop by and see some of his work and tutorials. His site link is here: Jason Morgan . I hope you stop by and see his astonishing work and show him support. It is artists like this that not only encourage other artists, but make our world a more beautiful place.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I hope that you all have a great weekend. I have a busy one planned as usual and I hope to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Enjoy what life has to offer you! If things aren't going well, remember that change is just around the corner.


Jason Morgan is fantastic. What I would have given for that resource back when I was painting but that was over 30 yrs ago and nothing such was available then.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> There are a few things we can be certain of in this world. We have all heard the saying that "the only thing that we can be sure of is death and taxes", but as I get older, I find that something in that quote was left out. . . change.
> 
> While some of us are uncomfortable with change, others thrive on it. I am not sure where my feelings lie in this equation, but I think they are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Change can be scary, as many times change is accompanied by the 'unknown'. But without change, there is no room for growth and improvement, and I would rather experience the discomfort than live my life in a state of stagnation. How terrible that would be!
> 
> From another perspective, change can be a very useful tool to get us through circumstances that are not optimal at the time. When I am feeling frustrated and 'stuck' in a certain situation, I find comfort in telling myself that things won't always be the same, and that change is inevitable and will eventually occur. It really does help.
> 
> I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis for just about six years now. I began my blog at the Lumberjocks.com website some 1700+ posts ago. It had never occurred to me to create a blog. Who would be interested in my thoughts and rambling ideas anyway? But there was interest and over the years I have developed a nice little following of other creative people who say I help inspire them and who inspire me as well. What began as something that I wanted to do to help expand and promote my business, soon became a daily habit and I have met and befriended countless other creative people who have the same desires to make things as I have. It has been mutually beneficial and I believe helps me focus much better and as a result of it, has helped me tremendously. I am very happy in the decision to try it.
> 
> Over the years, I have seen a change in my posts. Initially, I focused mainly on woodworking and designing patterns for the scroll saw, as that was my main focus for my work. But through time and growth, I have embraced many forms of creativity and as a result of that, I have gained followers from many different creative avenues. This is wonderful to me, as I find that those who are creative rarely tunnel themselves into one form of craft. Most people try this and that and there are several aspects of crafts that bleed over to other areas. There truly are no boundaries. It opens an entire world to us all.
> 
> Because of this, several years ago I decided to branch out and publish my blog in several places. I learned how to do so on my own site, and besides sharing it to the original host on Lumberjocks, I also post to Facebook, Twitter, G+, and Pinterest. By expanding it into those venues, I also have been able to expand my audience, learn new techniques and make new creative friends. This all leads to some wonderfully positive results in my own designing.
> 
> As our little company continues to grow, it also is constantly changing. I like to look at it in the same way that I view my life - a kaleidoscope of ever-changing shapes and patterns. I like that analogy because a kaleidoscope uses the same elements and rearranges them in endless beautiful patterns. It reminds me that we don't always need MORE to make positive changes in our lives, but sometimes just reorganizing our priorities and making changes within is enough to improve things.
> 
> With that all being said, I have made a couple of changes to my blog here that I hope you will like.
> 
> The first change I did a couple of days ago, and I found it amusing that only one person mentioned it to me. (Perhaps my following isn't what I think it is after all! ) The former title focused on scroll saw patterns, but since then I have branched out into so many other things, I thought it made sense to change the title to something more encompassing. Not only will it attract a wider audience, but also is more true to the content of the posts that I make. It is better all around.
> 
> Another change I am making is that I decided to also post my blog on WordPress. I had several of my customers mention to me that my blog was difficult to read from my site on some of their devices. Since our site is on a template, it is not easy to override some of the features and it makes it hard to change things. This seemed to be a good answer. WordPress is well-liked by many of my colleagues and offers such features (as subscribing to new posts and instant notification for me when someone comments) that I my site here doesn't offer. I posted the first blog there yesterday and I already heard that the blog looked much better on devices. I think it will be a good additional platform, and while I will still be posting here, I invite you to check it out and perhaps subscribe to my new posts. My name on WordPress is Sheila Landry Designs and you can follow the link HERE to my home page there. I will be spending part of the weekend filling in the information and familiarizing myself with the formatting. Thank you for being patient with me. I would love to hear your feedback on it when I get settled in.
> 
> On the creative front, I am going to be working on my watercolor design that I am doing for an online class. I got started yesterday and I am happy with the result so far. Here is a little 'teaser' for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise more by Monday.
> 
> Finally for today, I want you to be aware of a wonderful artist that I discovered through my travels. His name is Jason Morgan and he does spectacular work in drawing, painting and photography. I have watched many of his videos on YouTube and purchased several technique books. I love his teaching style and like many artists, he loves to share his love of creating.
> 
> Every Friday, Jason offers a new set of photos that he calls "Free Friday Photos" for our own use. Unlike most photographs, these are intended for us to use to create from and SELL our resulting creations - completely cost free. The only limits of use on the photos are that they cannot be sold as photos. This is most generous, and when you see Jason's talent you will understand how amazing he is. He is truly an asset to the art community on so many levels.
> 
> Today Jason has an offer of a new CD he created (that is also available as an instant digital download) that contains 100 beautiful wildlife photos for anyone to use in their art. This would include those of you who scroll saw and are always searching for beautiful, quality reference photos that are truly available to use without additional cost for your creations. He is generously offering the new D at half price for a limited time! Jason talks about it in his latest YouTube Video here. You should stop by and see some of his work and tutorials. His site link is here: Jason Morgan . I hope you stop by and see his astonishing work and show him support. It is artists like this that not only encourage other artists, but make our world a more beautiful place.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I hope that you all have a great weekend. I have a busy one planned as usual and I hope to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Enjoy what life has to offer you! If things aren't going well, remember that change is just around the corner.


I just checked out Jason Morgan's website. What a great resource! He is very generous to share his line drawings and photos for other artists use. I can see that these may be useful for not only scroll sawing projects but Marquetry work which I am just experimenting with. Thank you for sharing Sheila.


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> There are a few things we can be certain of in this world. We have all heard the saying that "the only thing that we can be sure of is death and taxes", but as I get older, I find that something in that quote was left out. . . change.
> 
> While some of us are uncomfortable with change, others thrive on it. I am not sure where my feelings lie in this equation, but I think they are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Change can be scary, as many times change is accompanied by the 'unknown'. But without change, there is no room for growth and improvement, and I would rather experience the discomfort than live my life in a state of stagnation. How terrible that would be!
> 
> From another perspective, change can be a very useful tool to get us through circumstances that are not optimal at the time. When I am feeling frustrated and 'stuck' in a certain situation, I find comfort in telling myself that things won't always be the same, and that change is inevitable and will eventually occur. It really does help.
> 
> I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis for just about six years now. I began my blog at the Lumberjocks.com website some 1700+ posts ago. It had never occurred to me to create a blog. Who would be interested in my thoughts and rambling ideas anyway? But there was interest and over the years I have developed a nice little following of other creative people who say I help inspire them and who inspire me as well. What began as something that I wanted to do to help expand and promote my business, soon became a daily habit and I have met and befriended countless other creative people who have the same desires to make things as I have. It has been mutually beneficial and I believe helps me focus much better and as a result of it, has helped me tremendously. I am very happy in the decision to try it.
> 
> Over the years, I have seen a change in my posts. Initially, I focused mainly on woodworking and designing patterns for the scroll saw, as that was my main focus for my work. But through time and growth, I have embraced many forms of creativity and as a result of that, I have gained followers from many different creative avenues. This is wonderful to me, as I find that those who are creative rarely tunnel themselves into one form of craft. Most people try this and that and there are several aspects of crafts that bleed over to other areas. There truly are no boundaries. It opens an entire world to us all.
> 
> Because of this, several years ago I decided to branch out and publish my blog in several places. I learned how to do so on my own site, and besides sharing it to the original host on Lumberjocks, I also post to Facebook, Twitter, G+, and Pinterest. By expanding it into those venues, I also have been able to expand my audience, learn new techniques and make new creative friends. This all leads to some wonderfully positive results in my own designing.
> 
> As our little company continues to grow, it also is constantly changing. I like to look at it in the same way that I view my life - a kaleidoscope of ever-changing shapes and patterns. I like that analogy because a kaleidoscope uses the same elements and rearranges them in endless beautiful patterns. It reminds me that we don't always need MORE to make positive changes in our lives, but sometimes just reorganizing our priorities and making changes within is enough to improve things.
> 
> With that all being said, I have made a couple of changes to my blog here that I hope you will like.
> 
> The first change I did a couple of days ago, and I found it amusing that only one person mentioned it to me. (Perhaps my following isn't what I think it is after all! ) The former title focused on scroll saw patterns, but since then I have branched out into so many other things, I thought it made sense to change the title to something more encompassing. Not only will it attract a wider audience, but also is more true to the content of the posts that I make. It is better all around.
> 
> Another change I am making is that I decided to also post my blog on WordPress. I had several of my customers mention to me that my blog was difficult to read from my site on some of their devices. Since our site is on a template, it is not easy to override some of the features and it makes it hard to change things. This seemed to be a good answer. WordPress is well-liked by many of my colleagues and offers such features (as subscribing to new posts and instant notification for me when someone comments) that I my site here doesn't offer. I posted the first blog there yesterday and I already heard that the blog looked much better on devices. I think it will be a good additional platform, and while I will still be posting here, I invite you to check it out and perhaps subscribe to my new posts. My name on WordPress is Sheila Landry Designs and you can follow the link HERE to my home page there. I will be spending part of the weekend filling in the information and familiarizing myself with the formatting. Thank you for being patient with me. I would love to hear your feedback on it when I get settled in.
> 
> On the creative front, I am going to be working on my watercolor design that I am doing for an online class. I got started yesterday and I am happy with the result so far. Here is a little 'teaser' for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise more by Monday.
> 
> Finally for today, I want you to be aware of a wonderful artist that I discovered through my travels. His name is Jason Morgan and he does spectacular work in drawing, painting and photography. I have watched many of his videos on YouTube and purchased several technique books. I love his teaching style and like many artists, he loves to share his love of creating.
> 
> Every Friday, Jason offers a new set of photos that he calls "Free Friday Photos" for our own use. Unlike most photographs, these are intended for us to use to create from and SELL our resulting creations - completely cost free. The only limits of use on the photos are that they cannot be sold as photos. This is most generous, and when you see Jason's talent you will understand how amazing he is. He is truly an asset to the art community on so many levels.
> 
> Today Jason has an offer of a new CD he created (that is also available as an instant digital download) that contains 100 beautiful wildlife photos for anyone to use in their art. This would include those of you who scroll saw and are always searching for beautiful, quality reference photos that are truly available to use without additional cost for your creations. He is generously offering the new D at half price for a limited time! Jason talks about it in his latest YouTube Video here. You should stop by and see some of his work and tutorials. His site link is here: Jason Morgan . I hope you stop by and see his astonishing work and show him support. It is artists like this that not only encourage other artists, but make our world a more beautiful place.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I hope that you all have a great weekend. I have a busy one planned as usual and I hope to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Enjoy what life has to offer you! If things aren't going well, remember that change is just around the corner.


You are a very wise woman, and an extremely talented artist and creator. Thnx for the link/s, your talent, and your wisdom.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Change*
> 
> There are a few things we can be certain of in this world. We have all heard the saying that "the only thing that we can be sure of is death and taxes", but as I get older, I find that something in that quote was left out. . . change.
> 
> While some of us are uncomfortable with change, others thrive on it. I am not sure where my feelings lie in this equation, but I think they are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Change can be scary, as many times change is accompanied by the 'unknown'. But without change, there is no room for growth and improvement, and I would rather experience the discomfort than live my life in a state of stagnation. How terrible that would be!
> 
> From another perspective, change can be a very useful tool to get us through circumstances that are not optimal at the time. When I am feeling frustrated and 'stuck' in a certain situation, I find comfort in telling myself that things won't always be the same, and that change is inevitable and will eventually occur. It really does help.
> 
> I have been blogging on a nearly daily basis for just about six years now. I began my blog at the Lumberjocks.com website some 1700+ posts ago. It had never occurred to me to create a blog. Who would be interested in my thoughts and rambling ideas anyway? But there was interest and over the years I have developed a nice little following of other creative people who say I help inspire them and who inspire me as well. What began as something that I wanted to do to help expand and promote my business, soon became a daily habit and I have met and befriended countless other creative people who have the same desires to make things as I have. It has been mutually beneficial and I believe helps me focus much better and as a result of it, has helped me tremendously. I am very happy in the decision to try it.
> 
> Over the years, I have seen a change in my posts. Initially, I focused mainly on woodworking and designing patterns for the scroll saw, as that was my main focus for my work. But through time and growth, I have embraced many forms of creativity and as a result of that, I have gained followers from many different creative avenues. This is wonderful to me, as I find that those who are creative rarely tunnel themselves into one form of craft. Most people try this and that and there are several aspects of crafts that bleed over to other areas. There truly are no boundaries. It opens an entire world to us all.
> 
> Because of this, several years ago I decided to branch out and publish my blog in several places. I learned how to do so on my own site, and besides sharing it to the original host on Lumberjocks, I also post to Facebook, Twitter, G+, and Pinterest. By expanding it into those venues, I also have been able to expand my audience, learn new techniques and make new creative friends. This all leads to some wonderfully positive results in my own designing.
> 
> As our little company continues to grow, it also is constantly changing. I like to look at it in the same way that I view my life - a kaleidoscope of ever-changing shapes and patterns. I like that analogy because a kaleidoscope uses the same elements and rearranges them in endless beautiful patterns. It reminds me that we don't always need MORE to make positive changes in our lives, but sometimes just reorganizing our priorities and making changes within is enough to improve things.
> 
> With that all being said, I have made a couple of changes to my blog here that I hope you will like.
> 
> The first change I did a couple of days ago, and I found it amusing that only one person mentioned it to me. (Perhaps my following isn't what I think it is after all! ) The former title focused on scroll saw patterns, but since then I have branched out into so many other things, I thought it made sense to change the title to something more encompassing. Not only will it attract a wider audience, but also is more true to the content of the posts that I make. It is better all around.
> 
> Another change I am making is that I decided to also post my blog on WordPress. I had several of my customers mention to me that my blog was difficult to read from my site on some of their devices. Since our site is on a template, it is not easy to override some of the features and it makes it hard to change things. This seemed to be a good answer. WordPress is well-liked by many of my colleagues and offers such features (as subscribing to new posts and instant notification for me when someone comments) that I my site here doesn't offer. I posted the first blog there yesterday and I already heard that the blog looked much better on devices. I think it will be a good additional platform, and while I will still be posting here, I invite you to check it out and perhaps subscribe to my new posts. My name on WordPress is Sheila Landry Designs and you can follow the link HERE to my home page there. I will be spending part of the weekend filling in the information and familiarizing myself with the formatting. Thank you for being patient with me. I would love to hear your feedback on it when I get settled in.
> 
> On the creative front, I am going to be working on my watercolor design that I am doing for an online class. I got started yesterday and I am happy with the result so far. Here is a little 'teaser' for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise more by Monday.
> 
> Finally for today, I want you to be aware of a wonderful artist that I discovered through my travels. His name is Jason Morgan and he does spectacular work in drawing, painting and photography. I have watched many of his videos on YouTube and purchased several technique books. I love his teaching style and like many artists, he loves to share his love of creating.
> 
> Every Friday, Jason offers a new set of photos that he calls "Free Friday Photos" for our own use. Unlike most photographs, these are intended for us to use to create from and SELL our resulting creations - completely cost free. The only limits of use on the photos are that they cannot be sold as photos. This is most generous, and when you see Jason's talent you will understand how amazing he is. He is truly an asset to the art community on so many levels.
> 
> Today Jason has an offer of a new CD he created (that is also available as an instant digital download) that contains 100 beautiful wildlife photos for anyone to use in their art. This would include those of you who scroll saw and are always searching for beautiful, quality reference photos that are truly available to use without additional cost for your creations. He is generously offering the new D at half price for a limited time! Jason talks about it in his latest YouTube Video here. You should stop by and see some of his work and tutorials. His site link is here: Jason Morgan . I hope you stop by and see his astonishing work and show him support. It is artists like this that not only encourage other artists, but make our world a more beautiful place.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I hope that you all have a great weekend. I have a busy one planned as usual and I hope to accomplish a lot.
> 
> Enjoy what life has to offer you! If things aren't going well, remember that change is just around the corner.


Thank you all for your comments. Yes - Jason is quite talented. I love seeing so many talented people on the web. I like sharing them as well. I do think that the photos can be used for several types of media.

I hope you all have a great weekend! Thanks for stopping by and commenting.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Patience*

Sometimes I think I am my own worst enemy. There are times - especially when I am designing - that I am very, very hard on myself and just not happy with the way things are going. As a result, the things I do often take a great deal of time for me to complete. I wind up changing things and re-doing them several times before I even show them to you all. There are even times when these projects are scrapped and put in a drawer or completely discarded. Although I am happy to say that doesn't happen often, it does occur.

I don't think that I am different from any other designer or creator in this respect. It happens to us all. We get to an 'ugly stage' on a project and just can't work our way through it. While it may not be a fun time in our work, it definitly has a purpose. I believe it is times like this when we are learning the most about whatever we are doing. We only need to be open to and receptive to the lessons in front of us and work our way through them. They make us better at what we do.

I thought about the year so far as we entered the month of May. The year 2016 is already a third over. It is kind of hard to believe. Usually winter seems to pass slowly, but this year it seems that we just blinked and here we are on the brink of summer already.

As I thought about this and tried to find the reason for this perception, I realized that it feels this way in a large part because I have been so busy with my work. I have not only filled a large number of wood orders, but I have been exploring some new media to create with and spent just about every spare moment learning. It has been exciting and fun and is opening even more doors for me and my business. It makes me happy.

When I look at my new pattern count for the year, it seems quite low. If one were to judge me by that, they would certainly think I was being lax and resting on my previous achievements. But behind the scenes, I am not only working on more of my own designs and exploring new avenues to create, but I am also collaborating with several designers that have become friends and working with them on new projects. While I am not at liberty to share these projects until they are presented, I assure you they are all fun and exciting. This is where I need to be patient and step back a bit and allow things to just come when they are ready. I will show them when the time is right.

Because of this, I haven't posted to the blog here as often. I am sure you all had your fill of seeing the piles of wood I cut in a session, and other times things just aren't ready to present. I want you to know though that these slight lulls usually mean that there is something exciting to come. A new project or idea that is developing and may not quite be ready to present. A new direction.

I worked this weekend extensively on a new project that I am creating for Interactive Artist Magazine. I had shown my first run of it to you a couple of weeks ago. It is a watercolor painting of a seahorse, created with beautiful Mission Gold Watercolors.

The media is new to me. I have not worked in watercolors previously and it is quite different from the other types of drawing and painting that I have attempted.

I struggled a bit, but I was not unhappy with my first effort. I even used two color palettes to further train myself on the use of values.










But after doing that I froze. I was very pleased with the outcome of these two paintings and while finishing up a couple of projects in between, I lost my nerve and wondered if I could ever replicate it again. The process of painting something and teaching someone else to paint the same thing are quite different. Just because you can paint well, doesn't necessarily mean you can teach others to do so. It is something that many don't consider.

I had to begin all over again. While these designs came out nice, they were too much back and forth to make any real sense of things. What they needed was to be recreated by using a step-by-step, methodical process that the average artist would be able to follow and understand. I had to recall what colors worked for me and figure out how to lay them down in a way that someone even newer to the medium could follow along with. It was quite the challenge for me.

After several attempts, I think I finally 'got it'. (Yes - I said SEVERAL). It took many trials and many errors, but things were finally sorting themselves out in my head and things 'clicked'. The fog lifted and I could see a clear path to follow as I once again recreated the seahorse. While it took a great deal of time, it felt wonderful to see it come to be. I went from being scared and feeling lost to painting with organization and confidence and I think the result is something that I can be proud of. I will feel good about offering this pattern and I feel that it will be something that a painter with even little experience can recreate. I am happy.

As I applied each layer, I saw it come to life and what I created on paper actually matched what I envisioned:





































As I added the final details, I knew in my heart that I had finally 'gotten it'. Things connected and the part of explaining things would not be difficult.

I took probably over 100 photographs of the process, and they will not only help to remind me of the steps, but clarify them for the students. I am sure that it will be a pattern that I am proud of, and I hope that others will learn as much from it as I did. I think they will.

So today I will be working on the photos as well as the writing of the instructions. It will probably take most of the day and I will be happy if by tomorrow I can call it finished. It took a bit longer than I would have anticipated, but I feel that the final result is very much worth it. Quality over quantity.

I think that you can apply this train of thought to many aspects of your life. While we live in a world where we want everything to be done instantly, there are some things that just take time to complete correctly. There is nothing wrong with that. For I would rather product 10 excellent patterns each year than 100 mediocre designs. I know that is what my students and customers have come to expect from me and I am happy that I have set that standard for myself. It allows me to be truly proud of the work that I do and have the confidence to keep creating.

I wouldn't have it any other way.










Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Sometimes I think I am my own worst enemy. There are times - especially when I am designing - that I am very, very hard on myself and just not happy with the way things are going. As a result, the things I do often take a great deal of time for me to complete. I wind up changing things and re-doing them several times before I even show them to you all. There are even times when these projects are scrapped and put in a drawer or completely discarded. Although I am happy to say that doesn't happen often, it does occur.
> 
> I don't think that I am different from any other designer or creator in this respect. It happens to us all. We get to an 'ugly stage' on a project and just can't work our way through it. While it may not be a fun time in our work, it definitly has a purpose. I believe it is times like this when we are learning the most about whatever we are doing. We only need to be open to and receptive to the lessons in front of us and work our way through them. They make us better at what we do.
> 
> I thought about the year so far as we entered the month of May. The year 2016 is already a third over. It is kind of hard to believe. Usually winter seems to pass slowly, but this year it seems that we just blinked and here we are on the brink of summer already.
> 
> As I thought about this and tried to find the reason for this perception, I realized that it feels this way in a large part because I have been so busy with my work. I have not only filled a large number of wood orders, but I have been exploring some new media to create with and spent just about every spare moment learning. It has been exciting and fun and is opening even more doors for me and my business. It makes me happy.
> 
> When I look at my new pattern count for the year, it seems quite low. If one were to judge me by that, they would certainly think I was being lax and resting on my previous achievements. But behind the scenes, I am not only working on more of my own designs and exploring new avenues to create, but I am also collaborating with several designers that have become friends and working with them on new projects. While I am not at liberty to share these projects until they are presented, I assure you they are all fun and exciting. This is where I need to be patient and step back a bit and allow things to just come when they are ready. I will show them when the time is right.
> 
> Because of this, I haven't posted to the blog here as often. I am sure you all had your fill of seeing the piles of wood I cut in a session, and other times things just aren't ready to present. I want you to know though that these slight lulls usually mean that there is something exciting to come. A new project or idea that is developing and may not quite be ready to present. A new direction.
> 
> I worked this weekend extensively on a new project that I am creating for Interactive Artist Magazine. I had shown my first run of it to you a couple of weeks ago. It is a watercolor painting of a seahorse, created with beautiful Mission Gold Watercolors.
> 
> The media is new to me. I have not worked in watercolors previously and it is quite different from the other types of drawing and painting that I have attempted.
> 
> I struggled a bit, but I was not unhappy with my first effort. I even used two color palettes to further train myself on the use of values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after doing that I froze. I was very pleased with the outcome of these two paintings and while finishing up a couple of projects in between, I lost my nerve and wondered if I could ever replicate it again. The process of painting something and teaching someone else to paint the same thing are quite different. Just because you can paint well, doesn't necessarily mean you can teach others to do so. It is something that many don't consider.
> 
> I had to begin all over again. While these designs came out nice, they were too much back and forth to make any real sense of things. What they needed was to be recreated by using a step-by-step, methodical process that the average artist would be able to follow and understand. I had to recall what colors worked for me and figure out how to lay them down in a way that someone even newer to the medium could follow along with. It was quite the challenge for me.
> 
> After several attempts, I think I finally 'got it'. (Yes - I said SEVERAL). It took many trials and many errors, but things were finally sorting themselves out in my head and things 'clicked'. The fog lifted and I could see a clear path to follow as I once again recreated the seahorse. While it took a great deal of time, it felt wonderful to see it come to be. I went from being scared and feeling lost to painting with organization and confidence and I think the result is something that I can be proud of. I will feel good about offering this pattern and I feel that it will be something that a painter with even little experience can recreate. I am happy.
> 
> As I applied each layer, I saw it come to life and what I created on paper actually matched what I envisioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I added the final details, I knew in my heart that I had finally 'gotten it'. Things connected and the part of explaining things would not be difficult.
> 
> I took probably over 100 photographs of the process, and they will not only help to remind me of the steps, but clarify them for the students. I am sure that it will be a pattern that I am proud of, and I hope that others will learn as much from it as I did. I think they will.
> 
> So today I will be working on the photos as well as the writing of the instructions. It will probably take most of the day and I will be happy if by tomorrow I can call it finished. It took a bit longer than I would have anticipated, but I feel that the final result is very much worth it. Quality over quantity.
> 
> I think that you can apply this train of thought to many aspects of your life. While we live in a world where we want everything to be done instantly, there are some things that just take time to complete correctly. There is nothing wrong with that. For I would rather product 10 excellent patterns each year than 100 mediocre designs. I know that is what my students and customers have come to expect from me and I am happy that I have set that standard for myself. It allows me to be truly proud of the work that I do and have the confidence to keep creating.
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Beautiful Sheila! Your seahorse has a twinkle in his eye  I like the background you have painted him on. He would make a beautiful greeting card.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Patience*
> 
> Sometimes I think I am my own worst enemy. There are times - especially when I am designing - that I am very, very hard on myself and just not happy with the way things are going. As a result, the things I do often take a great deal of time for me to complete. I wind up changing things and re-doing them several times before I even show them to you all. There are even times when these projects are scrapped and put in a drawer or completely discarded. Although I am happy to say that doesn't happen often, it does occur.
> 
> I don't think that I am different from any other designer or creator in this respect. It happens to us all. We get to an 'ugly stage' on a project and just can't work our way through it. While it may not be a fun time in our work, it definitly has a purpose. I believe it is times like this when we are learning the most about whatever we are doing. We only need to be open to and receptive to the lessons in front of us and work our way through them. They make us better at what we do.
> 
> I thought about the year so far as we entered the month of May. The year 2016 is already a third over. It is kind of hard to believe. Usually winter seems to pass slowly, but this year it seems that we just blinked and here we are on the brink of summer already.
> 
> As I thought about this and tried to find the reason for this perception, I realized that it feels this way in a large part because I have been so busy with my work. I have not only filled a large number of wood orders, but I have been exploring some new media to create with and spent just about every spare moment learning. It has been exciting and fun and is opening even more doors for me and my business. It makes me happy.
> 
> When I look at my new pattern count for the year, it seems quite low. If one were to judge me by that, they would certainly think I was being lax and resting on my previous achievements. But behind the scenes, I am not only working on more of my own designs and exploring new avenues to create, but I am also collaborating with several designers that have become friends and working with them on new projects. While I am not at liberty to share these projects until they are presented, I assure you they are all fun and exciting. This is where I need to be patient and step back a bit and allow things to just come when they are ready. I will show them when the time is right.
> 
> Because of this, I haven't posted to the blog here as often. I am sure you all had your fill of seeing the piles of wood I cut in a session, and other times things just aren't ready to present. I want you to know though that these slight lulls usually mean that there is something exciting to come. A new project or idea that is developing and may not quite be ready to present. A new direction.
> 
> I worked this weekend extensively on a new project that I am creating for Interactive Artist Magazine. I had shown my first run of it to you a couple of weeks ago. It is a watercolor painting of a seahorse, created with beautiful Mission Gold Watercolors.
> 
> The media is new to me. I have not worked in watercolors previously and it is quite different from the other types of drawing and painting that I have attempted.
> 
> I struggled a bit, but I was not unhappy with my first effort. I even used two color palettes to further train myself on the use of values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after doing that I froze. I was very pleased with the outcome of these two paintings and while finishing up a couple of projects in between, I lost my nerve and wondered if I could ever replicate it again. The process of painting something and teaching someone else to paint the same thing are quite different. Just because you can paint well, doesn't necessarily mean you can teach others to do so. It is something that many don't consider.
> 
> I had to begin all over again. While these designs came out nice, they were too much back and forth to make any real sense of things. What they needed was to be recreated by using a step-by-step, methodical process that the average artist would be able to follow and understand. I had to recall what colors worked for me and figure out how to lay them down in a way that someone even newer to the medium could follow along with. It was quite the challenge for me.
> 
> After several attempts, I think I finally 'got it'. (Yes - I said SEVERAL). It took many trials and many errors, but things were finally sorting themselves out in my head and things 'clicked'. The fog lifted and I could see a clear path to follow as I once again recreated the seahorse. While it took a great deal of time, it felt wonderful to see it come to be. I went from being scared and feeling lost to painting with organization and confidence and I think the result is something that I can be proud of. I will feel good about offering this pattern and I feel that it will be something that a painter with even little experience can recreate. I am happy.
> 
> As I applied each layer, I saw it come to life and what I created on paper actually matched what I envisioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I added the final details, I knew in my heart that I had finally 'gotten it'. Things connected and the part of explaining things would not be difficult.
> 
> I took probably over 100 photographs of the process, and they will not only help to remind me of the steps, but clarify them for the students. I am sure that it will be a pattern that I am proud of, and I hope that others will learn as much from it as I did. I think they will.
> 
> So today I will be working on the photos as well as the writing of the instructions. It will probably take most of the day and I will be happy if by tomorrow I can call it finished. It took a bit longer than I would have anticipated, but I feel that the final result is very much worth it. Quality over quantity.
> 
> I think that you can apply this train of thought to many aspects of your life. While we live in a world where we want everything to be done instantly, there are some things that just take time to complete correctly. There is nothing wrong with that. For I would rather product 10 excellent patterns each year than 100 mediocre designs. I know that is what my students and customers have come to expect from me and I am happy that I have set that standard for myself. It allows me to be truly proud of the work that I do and have the confidence to keep creating.
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I hope there will be lots of uses for this guy.  It is a fun medium to work in!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Boxing Day*

As an artist, I love getting new supplies. Besides loving to work in so many different types of media, being active on the internet and participating in classes and online forums exposes me to many, many different new and exciting products. It really keeps my creative juices flowing and I love trying new techniques and products. It is a wonderful part of what I do.

Many of you know that I live in a very small place. Keith and I have lived in a one bedroom apartment for over seven years now, and running a business from here has been a bit challenging to say the least. Between woodworking, painting, drawing and embroidery supplies, you can imagine we are bursting at the seams. However, if you walk into our home, you will see little evidence of what we do. Other than the scroll saw and drill press tucked in the corner of our kitchen, everything has its place and we pride ourselves on being "Masters of Organization". I suppose if I had to list a hobby on my resume, it would be "Organizing". Not only is it a matter of survival, but also allows us to keep our minds clear and focused on creating rather than rummaging through clutter and trying to find stuff. That just isn't the way we are.

We are thrilled that we are moving to a large home in a couple of months. Not only will this allow us some room to stretch our legs, but also to work more efficiently and have a much more pleasant atmosphere. Keith will have his own shop in the basement for his hobbies and I will have my own studio room to keep all of my supplies and to work from. I am thrilled. We will also have a large room for woodworking which will confine the mess and allow us to have more tools there, not to mention a large, two-story barn. We will be in heaven!

But that doesn't mean we won't need to be organized. Quite the contrary, I think. Both of us have spent the last month planning and scouring the internet for furniture and storage devices that will serve us well and make our home as efficient as ever. It is a fun and functional task and I will certainly be blogging about our transition every step of the way.

About a week ago, I stumbled on something that I thought would fit nicely in my new studio. I don't even remember what I was looking for, but I saw a photo of a nice box from Derwent (the pencil and art supply manufacturer) that may come in handy. I went to their site, and read up on the box. I loved it. The price was only 85 British pounds shipped from England to Canada, which came to about $140 CDN and $118 USD and seemed reasonable for what it was. I had purchased some other Derwent sets in wooden boxes and they were beautifully made. I thought that I would order one. (You can see the box on their site HERE.

After looking at the photos of the box, I decided that it was so reasonable that I could probably use two. I had purchased several smaller sets of pencils and accessories over the past year and I thought of how nice it would be to have everything confined to one place. I also had my Prismacolors, which came in a large, awkward box and it would be nice to give them a good home in one of them. I tried to order the second box only hours after the first, and unfortunately, it was now listed as "Out of Stock". I was disappointed, but happy that my order went through on the first one. I must have been lucky.

Only a week later, I received notice from Fex-Ex that my new box would be delivered on Monday. I was surprised at the speed of its arrival. It came yesterday and I thought I would share the "unboxing" with you all.

The box that it came in was HUGE!! I thought it would be the size of a large cereal box, only taller, but it filled up most of my kitchen table:










I carefully opened that box to reveal a second box inside. I was impressed with the care it was packaged, as you can see the outer box is a little 'bent'.










When I opened the second box, there was a THIRD styrofoam box inside! I took the lid off of that to reveal a beautiful maple box lid. WOW! I was impressed. It was about twice the size I expected and oh, so pretty! It had a satin finish on it with a pretty engraved brass plate with the Derwent logo on it.










I carefully lifted the (heavy) box out of the inner box and just looked at it for a bit. How beautifully it was made!










I opened the lid to reveal two levels for storing pencils. Behind the second level, there was a place to store pastel blocks (or in my case, my extra Inktense blocks) The second level lifted out if I wished so it would be portable.










"Inspector Pancakes" came to check it out, too. You can see the size of it compared to him. I think he approved! 










There is a small brass pin in the front that is used as a key to hold in the bottom levels:










By removing the key, you could then pull out the two drawers. The first drawer was a thin one for pencils.










It could be fully removed from the box very easily as well and had room behind it for accessories.










The bottom drawer was much deeper and could be used for a variety of supplies. It came with some deep foam that could be cut to suit my needs. I haven't decided whether to keep the foam in or not yet:










As a surprise, it also had a small, wooden pencil box as a bonus, with the Derwent logo on it. It is really beautiful!










Altogether, it makes a beautiful presentation and storage box! I couldn't be happier with it!










Finally, it has a leather handle on the side for carrying it if I am 'on the go'. The opposite side has rubber feet so it could be stored standing on its side:










But I don't think I will be doing that. It is too pretty to put away. It will have a place right on my desktoop so everything is handy and all can see it.

I can't tell you how thrilled I am. I am sorry to say that they are no longer available. I am very lucky to have been at the right place and time to get one. On the side of the carton it came in, it read that it was number 336 of 500, so I am thinking that only 500 were offered. The quality and workmanship on it is outstanding. The joints are finger-jointed (for my woodworking friends) and beautifully put together. The hardware is lovely and centered and not stuck on haphazardly as some boxes are made. The maple is stained to a rich, beautiful color with a flawless satin finish on it. It is quality from start to finish. The "score of the year" for me!

I spent the evening filling it up and just enjoying myself doing so. I will blog tomorrow on what I put in it, so I hope you come back to see. It is quite impressive!

Who would think an empty box would make one so happy? I am sure my fellow artists completely understand. I apologize for making you all drool, but I couldn't help but brag a little about my treasure. It will be a keepsake I will enjoy for many years.










Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> As an artist, I love getting new supplies. Besides loving to work in so many different types of media, being active on the internet and participating in classes and online forums exposes me to many, many different new and exciting products. It really keeps my creative juices flowing and I love trying new techniques and products. It is a wonderful part of what I do.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a very small place. Keith and I have lived in a one bedroom apartment for over seven years now, and running a business from here has been a bit challenging to say the least. Between woodworking, painting, drawing and embroidery supplies, you can imagine we are bursting at the seams. However, if you walk into our home, you will see little evidence of what we do. Other than the scroll saw and drill press tucked in the corner of our kitchen, everything has its place and we pride ourselves on being "Masters of Organization". I suppose if I had to list a hobby on my resume, it would be "Organizing". Not only is it a matter of survival, but also allows us to keep our minds clear and focused on creating rather than rummaging through clutter and trying to find stuff. That just isn't the way we are.
> 
> We are thrilled that we are moving to a large home in a couple of months. Not only will this allow us some room to stretch our legs, but also to work more efficiently and have a much more pleasant atmosphere. Keith will have his own shop in the basement for his hobbies and I will have my own studio room to keep all of my supplies and to work from. I am thrilled. We will also have a large room for woodworking which will confine the mess and allow us to have more tools there, not to mention a large, two-story barn. We will be in heaven!
> 
> But that doesn't mean we won't need to be organized. Quite the contrary, I think. Both of us have spent the last month planning and scouring the internet for furniture and storage devices that will serve us well and make our home as efficient as ever. It is a fun and functional task and I will certainly be blogging about our transition every step of the way.
> 
> About a week ago, I stumbled on something that I thought would fit nicely in my new studio. I don't even remember what I was looking for, but I saw a photo of a nice box from Derwent (the pencil and art supply manufacturer) that may come in handy. I went to their site, and read up on the box. I loved it. The price was only 85 British pounds shipped from England to Canada, which came to about $140 CDN and $118 USD and seemed reasonable for what it was. I had purchased some other Derwent sets in wooden boxes and they were beautifully made. I thought that I would order one. (You can see the box on their site HERE.
> 
> After looking at the photos of the box, I decided that it was so reasonable that I could probably use two. I had purchased several smaller sets of pencils and accessories over the past year and I thought of how nice it would be to have everything confined to one place. I also had my Prismacolors, which came in a large, awkward box and it would be nice to give them a good home in one of them. I tried to order the second box only hours after the first, and unfortunately, it was now listed as "Out of Stock". I was disappointed, but happy that my order went through on the first one. I must have been lucky.
> 
> Only a week later, I received notice from Fex-Ex that my new box would be delivered on Monday. I was surprised at the speed of its arrival. It came yesterday and I thought I would share the "unboxing" with you all.
> 
> The box that it came in was HUGE!! I thought it would be the size of a large cereal box, only taller, but it filled up most of my kitchen table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully opened that box to reveal a second box inside. I was impressed with the care it was packaged, as you can see the outer box is a little 'bent'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the second box, there was a THIRD styrofoam box inside! I took the lid off of that to reveal a beautiful maple box lid. WOW! I was impressed. It was about twice the size I expected and oh, so pretty! It had a satin finish on it with a pretty engraved brass plate with the Derwent logo on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully lifted the (heavy) box out of the inner box and just looked at it for a bit. How beautifully it was made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened the lid to reveal two levels for storing pencils. Behind the second level, there was a place to store pastel blocks (or in my case, my extra Inktense blocks) The second level lifted out if I wished so it would be portable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" came to check it out, too. You can see the size of it compared to him. I think he approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small brass pin in the front that is used as a key to hold in the bottom levels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By removing the key, you could then pull out the two drawers. The first drawer was a thin one for pencils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be fully removed from the box very easily as well and had room behind it for accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom drawer was much deeper and could be used for a variety of supplies. It came with some deep foam that could be cut to suit my needs. I haven't decided whether to keep the foam in or not yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a surprise, it also had a small, wooden pencil box as a bonus, with the Derwent logo on it. It is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altogether, it makes a beautiful presentation and storage box! I couldn't be happier with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, it has a leather handle on the side for carrying it if I am 'on the go'. The opposite side has rubber feet so it could be stored standing on its side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think I will be doing that. It is too pretty to put away. It will have a place right on my desktoop so everything is handy and all can see it.
> 
> I can't tell you how thrilled I am. I am sorry to say that they are no longer available. I am very lucky to have been at the right place and time to get one. On the side of the carton it came in, it read that it was number 336 of 500, so I am thinking that only 500 were offered. The quality and workmanship on it is outstanding. The joints are finger-jointed (for my woodworking friends) and beautifully put together. The hardware is lovely and centered and not stuck on haphazardly as some boxes are made. The maple is stained to a rich, beautiful color with a flawless satin finish on it. It is quality from start to finish. The "score of the year" for me!
> 
> I spent the evening filling it up and just enjoying myself doing so. I will blog tomorrow on what I put in it, so I hope you come back to see. It is quite impressive!
> 
> Who would think an empty box would make one so happy? I am sure my fellow artists completely understand. I apologize for making you all drool, but I couldn't help but brag a little about my treasure. It will be a keepsake I will enjoy for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Well done, Sheila. Derwent have always been known for their high quality art supplies and now you've got the box to store them. Very nice it is too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Boxing Day*
> 
> As an artist, I love getting new supplies. Besides loving to work in so many different types of media, being active on the internet and participating in classes and online forums exposes me to many, many different new and exciting products. It really keeps my creative juices flowing and I love trying new techniques and products. It is a wonderful part of what I do.
> 
> Many of you know that I live in a very small place. Keith and I have lived in a one bedroom apartment for over seven years now, and running a business from here has been a bit challenging to say the least. Between woodworking, painting, drawing and embroidery supplies, you can imagine we are bursting at the seams. However, if you walk into our home, you will see little evidence of what we do. Other than the scroll saw and drill press tucked in the corner of our kitchen, everything has its place and we pride ourselves on being "Masters of Organization". I suppose if I had to list a hobby on my resume, it would be "Organizing". Not only is it a matter of survival, but also allows us to keep our minds clear and focused on creating rather than rummaging through clutter and trying to find stuff. That just isn't the way we are.
> 
> We are thrilled that we are moving to a large home in a couple of months. Not only will this allow us some room to stretch our legs, but also to work more efficiently and have a much more pleasant atmosphere. Keith will have his own shop in the basement for his hobbies and I will have my own studio room to keep all of my supplies and to work from. I am thrilled. We will also have a large room for woodworking which will confine the mess and allow us to have more tools there, not to mention a large, two-story barn. We will be in heaven!
> 
> But that doesn't mean we won't need to be organized. Quite the contrary, I think. Both of us have spent the last month planning and scouring the internet for furniture and storage devices that will serve us well and make our home as efficient as ever. It is a fun and functional task and I will certainly be blogging about our transition every step of the way.
> 
> About a week ago, I stumbled on something that I thought would fit nicely in my new studio. I don't even remember what I was looking for, but I saw a photo of a nice box from Derwent (the pencil and art supply manufacturer) that may come in handy. I went to their site, and read up on the box. I loved it. The price was only 85 British pounds shipped from England to Canada, which came to about $140 CDN and $118 USD and seemed reasonable for what it was. I had purchased some other Derwent sets in wooden boxes and they were beautifully made. I thought that I would order one. (You can see the box on their site HERE.
> 
> After looking at the photos of the box, I decided that it was so reasonable that I could probably use two. I had purchased several smaller sets of pencils and accessories over the past year and I thought of how nice it would be to have everything confined to one place. I also had my Prismacolors, which came in a large, awkward box and it would be nice to give them a good home in one of them. I tried to order the second box only hours after the first, and unfortunately, it was now listed as "Out of Stock". I was disappointed, but happy that my order went through on the first one. I must have been lucky.
> 
> Only a week later, I received notice from Fex-Ex that my new box would be delivered on Monday. I was surprised at the speed of its arrival. It came yesterday and I thought I would share the "unboxing" with you all.
> 
> The box that it came in was HUGE!! I thought it would be the size of a large cereal box, only taller, but it filled up most of my kitchen table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully opened that box to reveal a second box inside. I was impressed with the care it was packaged, as you can see the outer box is a little 'bent'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the second box, there was a THIRD styrofoam box inside! I took the lid off of that to reveal a beautiful maple box lid. WOW! I was impressed. It was about twice the size I expected and oh, so pretty! It had a satin finish on it with a pretty engraved brass plate with the Derwent logo on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully lifted the (heavy) box out of the inner box and just looked at it for a bit. How beautifully it was made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened the lid to reveal two levels for storing pencils. Behind the second level, there was a place to store pastel blocks (or in my case, my extra Inktense blocks) The second level lifted out if I wished so it would be portable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Inspector Pancakes" came to check it out, too. You can see the size of it compared to him. I think he approved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small brass pin in the front that is used as a key to hold in the bottom levels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By removing the key, you could then pull out the two drawers. The first drawer was a thin one for pencils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be fully removed from the box very easily as well and had room behind it for accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom drawer was much deeper and could be used for a variety of supplies. It came with some deep foam that could be cut to suit my needs. I haven't decided whether to keep the foam in or not yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a surprise, it also had a small, wooden pencil box as a bonus, with the Derwent logo on it. It is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altogether, it makes a beautiful presentation and storage box! I couldn't be happier with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, it has a leather handle on the side for carrying it if I am 'on the go'. The opposite side has rubber feet so it could be stored standing on its side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think I will be doing that. It is too pretty to put away. It will have a place right on my desktoop so everything is handy and all can see it.
> 
> I can't tell you how thrilled I am. I am sorry to say that they are no longer available. I am very lucky to have been at the right place and time to get one. On the side of the carton it came in, it read that it was number 336 of 500, so I am thinking that only 500 were offered. The quality and workmanship on it is outstanding. The joints are finger-jointed (for my woodworking friends) and beautifully put together. The hardware is lovely and centered and not stuck on haphazardly as some boxes are made. The maple is stained to a rich, beautiful color with a flawless satin finish on it. It is quality from start to finish. The "score of the year" for me!
> 
> I spent the evening filling it up and just enjoying myself doing so. I will blog tomorrow on what I put in it, so I hope you come back to see. It is quite impressive!
> 
> Who would think an empty box would make one so happy? I am sure my fellow artists completely understand. I apologize for making you all drool, but I couldn't help but brag a little about my treasure. It will be a keepsake I will enjoy for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thanks, Martyn - you are the "box expert"! And for 60 pounds your cost it is an incredible value. I am astonished at how beautiful it is put together. Flawless. I have many of their products and they are, as you say - top quality. Happy all around!

Sheila

PS - Tomorrow I will show it FILLED!


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1730 A Box Filled With "Possibilities"*

What is better than a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box?

Why a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box filled with supplies, of course!

Yesterday, I showed you the lovely box that I snagged on the Derwent site last weekend. For the price (about $140 CDN or $115 USD SHIPPED from England) I was thrilled with the quality and workmanship that Derwent used to build it. But let's face it - the reason that I ordered it in the first place was to use it for storing my odds and ends of my pencil supplies. Not only did I own a set of 120 Prismacolors that came in a cheap, flimsy box that left them falling all over the place, but over time I have accumulated several smaller sets and accessories associated with pencil work and they were stored in small containers and drawers all over the place. The last thing we want to do when we feel 'inspired' is to hunt down supplies that we knew we had. I thought it would be great to have them all in one place where they were easily accessible. I knew that if I could do that, it would make my art sessions far more pleasant and productive. Little did I know how beautiful the box would be! But it was time to put it to work! I spent more time than I care to admit admiring all the lovely supplies I have and filling that puppy up. So here are some photos of what I put in it. (I think it is even more attractive now!) 

The first order of business was to add the 120 Prismacolor pencils. While I have the full set of Faber-Castell Polychromo pencils in their own wooden box, (Yes! I am a "supply hog"!) I still want to use the Prismacolors and by having them close at hand, I have a better chance of doing that. I put them in semi-chromatic order since I mostly use them from sight and do not follow any patterns. I think that works best for me! They look so pretty all lined up like that, don't they??










One of the best things about this box is that the middle two layers, which have dividers to hold pencils, also have an area in the back of the drawer for other supplies. For the top drawer, I decided to put my Metallic Leafing markers on the left, some other miscellaneous permanent markers in the center and my extra Inktense blocks on the right.










For the second drawer, I stored my paper blending stumps on the left, a spacer foam piece in the middle (for future supplies) and my Faber-Castell Pitt marking pens on the right.










Next there is the deeper bottom drawer. It is about 2-3" deep. I decided to leave the foam in it for now, because it holds the supplies very nicely this way:










On the left side, the cavity is large and deep enough to hold my graphite pencils. I have my Faber-Castell water soluble graphite pencils as well as my 9000 series set in a thin plastic box.










Underneath that are my Derwent Graphitint pencils. These are slightly tinted, water-soluble graphite pencils. I haven't used them yet, but I can't wait to try them:










Finally, on the right side are my Powder Blending mediums and my erasers. Oh - and that pretty little pencil box that will come in handy when I have my new desk set up:










Overall, it makes a splendid and functional presentation!










What a beautiful way to stay organized and save some space! Just think of all the POSSIBILITIES!!

I hope you liked seeing my newly found treasure! I also hope it gives you some ideas for storage of some of your supplies. While the box is no longer available, I promise I will be on the lookout for similar items and I will share them here on my blog as I find them.

It is a dull and overcast day here in Nova Scotia. But lots of spring days are like that. I can't tell if it will rain, but if it does, I won't be surprised. I hope you all have a wonderful day, as I plan to finish writing some instructions and then get working on my next project. I can't wait to play with my new supplies as well!

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *#1730 A Box Filled With "Possibilities"*
> 
> What is better than a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box?
> 
> Why a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box filled with supplies, of course!
> 
> Yesterday, I showed you the lovely box that I snagged on the Derwent site last weekend. For the price (about $140 CDN or $115 USD SHIPPED from England) I was thrilled with the quality and workmanship that Derwent used to build it. But let's face it - the reason that I ordered it in the first place was to use it for storing my odds and ends of my pencil supplies. Not only did I own a set of 120 Prismacolors that came in a cheap, flimsy box that left them falling all over the place, but over time I have accumulated several smaller sets and accessories associated with pencil work and they were stored in small containers and drawers all over the place. The last thing we want to do when we feel 'inspired' is to hunt down supplies that we knew we had. I thought it would be great to have them all in one place where they were easily accessible. I knew that if I could do that, it would make my art sessions far more pleasant and productive. Little did I know how beautiful the box would be! But it was time to put it to work! I spent more time than I care to admit admiring all the lovely supplies I have and filling that puppy up. So here are some photos of what I put in it. (I think it is even more attractive now!)
> 
> The first order of business was to add the 120 Prismacolor pencils. While I have the full set of Faber-Castell Polychromo pencils in their own wooden box, (Yes! I am a "supply hog"!) I still want to use the Prismacolors and by having them close at hand, I have a better chance of doing that. I put them in semi-chromatic order since I mostly use them from sight and do not follow any patterns. I think that works best for me! They look so pretty all lined up like that, don't they??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things about this box is that the middle two layers, which have dividers to hold pencils, also have an area in the back of the drawer for other supplies. For the top drawer, I decided to put my Metallic Leafing markers on the left, some other miscellaneous permanent markers in the center and my extra Inktense blocks on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second drawer, I stored my paper blending stumps on the left, a spacer foam piece in the middle (for future supplies) and my Faber-Castell Pitt marking pens on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next there is the deeper bottom drawer. It is about 2-3" deep. I decided to leave the foam in it for now, because it holds the supplies very nicely this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left side, the cavity is large and deep enough to hold my graphite pencils. I have my Faber-Castell water soluble graphite pencils as well as my 9000 series set in a thin plastic box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath that are my Derwent Graphitint pencils. These are slightly tinted, water-soluble graphite pencils. I haven't used them yet, but I can't wait to try them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on the right side are my Powder Blending mediums and my erasers. Oh - and that pretty little pencil box that will come in handy when I have my new desk set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a splendid and functional presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to stay organized and save some space! Just think of all the POSSIBILITIES!!
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my newly found treasure! I also hope it gives you some ideas for storage of some of your supplies. While the box is no longer available, I promise I will be on the lookout for similar items and I will share them here on my blog as I find them.
> 
> It is a dull and overcast day here in Nova Scotia. But lots of spring days are like that. I can't tell if it will rain, but if it does, I won't be surprised. I hope you all have a wonderful day, as I plan to finish writing some instructions and then get working on my next project. I can't wait to play with my new supplies as well!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Looks marvelous Sheila. Well thought out. I can see you enjoying this for decades.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1730 A Box Filled With "Possibilities"*
> 
> What is better than a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box?
> 
> Why a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box filled with supplies, of course!
> 
> Yesterday, I showed you the lovely box that I snagged on the Derwent site last weekend. For the price (about $140 CDN or $115 USD SHIPPED from England) I was thrilled with the quality and workmanship that Derwent used to build it. But let's face it - the reason that I ordered it in the first place was to use it for storing my odds and ends of my pencil supplies. Not only did I own a set of 120 Prismacolors that came in a cheap, flimsy box that left them falling all over the place, but over time I have accumulated several smaller sets and accessories associated with pencil work and they were stored in small containers and drawers all over the place. The last thing we want to do when we feel 'inspired' is to hunt down supplies that we knew we had. I thought it would be great to have them all in one place where they were easily accessible. I knew that if I could do that, it would make my art sessions far more pleasant and productive. Little did I know how beautiful the box would be! But it was time to put it to work! I spent more time than I care to admit admiring all the lovely supplies I have and filling that puppy up. So here are some photos of what I put in it. (I think it is even more attractive now!)
> 
> The first order of business was to add the 120 Prismacolor pencils. While I have the full set of Faber-Castell Polychromo pencils in their own wooden box, (Yes! I am a "supply hog"!) I still want to use the Prismacolors and by having them close at hand, I have a better chance of doing that. I put them in semi-chromatic order since I mostly use them from sight and do not follow any patterns. I think that works best for me! They look so pretty all lined up like that, don't they??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things about this box is that the middle two layers, which have dividers to hold pencils, also have an area in the back of the drawer for other supplies. For the top drawer, I decided to put my Metallic Leafing markers on the left, some other miscellaneous permanent markers in the center and my extra Inktense blocks on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second drawer, I stored my paper blending stumps on the left, a spacer foam piece in the middle (for future supplies) and my Faber-Castell Pitt marking pens on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next there is the deeper bottom drawer. It is about 2-3" deep. I decided to leave the foam in it for now, because it holds the supplies very nicely this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left side, the cavity is large and deep enough to hold my graphite pencils. I have my Faber-Castell water soluble graphite pencils as well as my 9000 series set in a thin plastic box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath that are my Derwent Graphitint pencils. These are slightly tinted, water-soluble graphite pencils. I haven't used them yet, but I can't wait to try them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on the right side are my Powder Blending mediums and my erasers. Oh - and that pretty little pencil box that will come in handy when I have my new desk set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a splendid and functional presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to stay organized and save some space! Just think of all the POSSIBILITIES!!
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my newly found treasure! I also hope it gives you some ideas for storage of some of your supplies. While the box is no longer available, I promise I will be on the lookout for similar items and I will share them here on my blog as I find them.
> 
> It is a dull and overcast day here in Nova Scotia. But lots of spring days are like that. I can't tell if it will rain, but if it does, I won't be surprised. I hope you all have a wonderful day, as I plan to finish writing some instructions and then get working on my next project. I can't wait to play with my new supplies as well!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, John! I am also having so much FUN planning out my "studio" room for our new home. I just ordered most of the furniture last night. It will have lots of storage and be functional, yet beautiful. I promise to blog as I set it up and get everything altogether. Having everything at hand will certainly help my productivity. 

Have a great day and thank you for stopping by . . .

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *#1730 A Box Filled With "Possibilities"*
> 
> What is better than a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box?
> 
> Why a beautifully crafted, furniture quality box filled with supplies, of course!
> 
> Yesterday, I showed you the lovely box that I snagged on the Derwent site last weekend. For the price (about $140 CDN or $115 USD SHIPPED from England) I was thrilled with the quality and workmanship that Derwent used to build it. But let's face it - the reason that I ordered it in the first place was to use it for storing my odds and ends of my pencil supplies. Not only did I own a set of 120 Prismacolors that came in a cheap, flimsy box that left them falling all over the place, but over time I have accumulated several smaller sets and accessories associated with pencil work and they were stored in small containers and drawers all over the place. The last thing we want to do when we feel 'inspired' is to hunt down supplies that we knew we had. I thought it would be great to have them all in one place where they were easily accessible. I knew that if I could do that, it would make my art sessions far more pleasant and productive. Little did I know how beautiful the box would be! But it was time to put it to work! I spent more time than I care to admit admiring all the lovely supplies I have and filling that puppy up. So here are some photos of what I put in it. (I think it is even more attractive now!)
> 
> The first order of business was to add the 120 Prismacolor pencils. While I have the full set of Faber-Castell Polychromo pencils in their own wooden box, (Yes! I am a "supply hog"!) I still want to use the Prismacolors and by having them close at hand, I have a better chance of doing that. I put them in semi-chromatic order since I mostly use them from sight and do not follow any patterns. I think that works best for me! They look so pretty all lined up like that, don't they??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things about this box is that the middle two layers, which have dividers to hold pencils, also have an area in the back of the drawer for other supplies. For the top drawer, I decided to put my Metallic Leafing markers on the left, some other miscellaneous permanent markers in the center and my extra Inktense blocks on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second drawer, I stored my paper blending stumps on the left, a spacer foam piece in the middle (for future supplies) and my Faber-Castell Pitt marking pens on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next there is the deeper bottom drawer. It is about 2-3" deep. I decided to leave the foam in it for now, because it holds the supplies very nicely this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left side, the cavity is large and deep enough to hold my graphite pencils. I have my Faber-Castell water soluble graphite pencils as well as my 9000 series set in a thin plastic box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath that are my Derwent Graphitint pencils. These are slightly tinted, water-soluble graphite pencils. I haven't used them yet, but I can't wait to try them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on the right side are my Powder Blending mediums and my erasers. Oh - and that pretty little pencil box that will come in handy when I have my new desk set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a splendid and functional presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful way to stay organized and save some space! Just think of all the POSSIBILITIES!!
> 
> I hope you liked seeing my newly found treasure! I also hope it gives you some ideas for storage of some of your supplies. While the box is no longer available, I promise I will be on the lookout for similar items and I will share them here on my blog as I find them.
> 
> It is a dull and overcast day here in Nova Scotia. But lots of spring days are like that. I can't tell if it will rain, but if it does, I won't be surprised. I hope you all have a wonderful day, as I plan to finish writing some instructions and then get working on my next project. I can't wait to play with my new supplies as well!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


An exciting time for you Sheila! It will be great to have everything at your fingertips in your new studio. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Spice of Life*

It has been another busy end of the week, as well as weekend. As we are moving into the second week of May, the weather is finally getting warmer and beginning to resemble spring and summer. Hopefully in the next week, I will be picking up my car from the place that is working on it and I will once again have my driving freedom. It has been a long story regarding my vehicle this past year, and I don't want to bore anyone here with those details. There is enough good to focus on and talk about and hopefully that particular chapter in my life will end and I can move on from there. Besides, I am too busy to dwell on it. Why waste time on things that we can't change?

Lately I feel that I have been focusing in more directions than usual. Perhaps it is the result of being home here for the most part with much time to plan and think. Besides figuring out our move in two months and designing my studio, I have been discovering so many new types of creative media and I can't help myself but want to learn them and create with them. It is something that drives me from deep within my heart and I find myself wanted to accomplish more than ever.

Because of that, I see my posts here jumping from one thing to another. I have tagged it with terms like "scroll sawing" and "tole painting" and "needlework", but I could also list it with several other terms such as watercolors, stumpwork, and colored pencil work. Not to mention all the terms that are associated with having a small business. The list of key words could very well be as long as the post themselves. (And that is saying a lot, as those of you who read often know how I can ramble on!)

There are times when I feel I should 'settle' on one or two things. But those thoughts are usually fleeting, because I feel in my heart that everything I do regarding my art and design work is related. There is no hard and fast division between skills from one medium to another. They all seem to bleed over to each other in one way or another and I don't feel the need to curtail that at all.

I am often asked how I keep coming up with the many ideas for designing that I have, and I believe that the answer lies within my lifestyle and my longing to continually learn new forms of creativity. While I realize that this type of life isn't for everyone, I accept it as part of my own personality, and instead of fighting it and trying to channel myself into one aspect of art or another, I embrace the desire to learn and find myself happiest when doing just that. Each distinct type of creating that I do helps every other aspect, I believe. Besides that - it makes me happy to learn new skills and helps me feel accomplished. It is a very positive thing in this world that is sometimes filled with sadness. Therefore, I make that my focus.

One of the most important things that I accomplished over the past few days was to create the pattern for my watercolor seahorse that will be featured in the June issue of Interactive Artist Online Magazine.










Being new to watercolors myself, I feel that creating this painting was a bit of a challenge. I wound up painting the seahorse three times, and each time I learned new things and it got much easier. It also helped me break down the steps to creating it in a very organized manner, which will help me teach it to both beginners and those with more experience. I wound up with 33 step-by-step photos for the pattern, which is not because it is a particularly difficult project (I think rather the opposite) but because I wanted to be able to walk people through the process using baby steps that in themselves were simple and not intimidating. Too often I see people look at the finished product and declare that they would "never be able to do that". I find by guiding them through using baby steps, each step in itself is not hard and as my students follow thorough those steps and complete them successfully, they gain confidence to continue on see that by breaking down the creating process in this way, anything is possible. It is one of the most valuable skills that I have, I believe.

I will be finishing up the text today, and I feel very good about the project as a whole. I hope that it will take some of the fear out of using watercolors that many have, and encourage them to try new techniques.

A second thing that I worked on were some scroll saw patterns.










This is part of a new series of patterns that I began creating a couple of weeks ago. I have so many ideas with this group that it has been difficult for me to channel them into a way to present them that makes sense. Perhaps that is why it has taken me so long to get moving on them, and I have sidelined them several times. My scroll saw followers have said they have 'missed me', but I want to be sure of the direction and format that I will be offering these. I am sure that once I resolve these thoughts, I will be happy that I spent the extra time to think things through first. I am certain everyone will agree. Patience will bring its own reward.

The next avenue which I chose to travel this past week and weekend was in the colored pencil venue. After stocking my beautiful new box with all my colored pencil supplies, I realized how little they have been used. While they are beautiful to look at in the presentation boxes, it would be foolish of me to allow them to sit and not take advantage of them. I began a drawing of a daffodil (the reference photo is from the Anna Mason Art website, where I am enrolled in the colored pencil course)










While I have a long way to go, I am pleased so far with the outcome. It is always exciting to me to learn something new. I am using techniques taught by Lisa Clough (Lachri Fine Art) whom is an increadible artist and has many online classes.

And finally, I did some relaxing with my own stumpwork embrodery project designed by Di van Niekerk.










I am getting close to finishing my panel 4 of my sampler. There are those who can't understand why I find something seemingly so tedious as 'relaxing' but I assure you, it is and I love to do it. It is very relaxing for me to follow the directions of others (especially when they are as well-written as Di's) and not think and just "do".










I am currently working on assembling my first original EMBROIDERY KIT that I will be offering. I decided on starting simply, but there is still a great deal of time and planning involved. I finally made my order to John James Needles in the UK for what I think I will be using for my kits. I want the kits to be pretty much 'all inclusive' of fabric and specialty threads and I plan to dye some of the fabric myself. The only thing they won't include is the DMC threads, although I am leaning toward including small swatches so they can be easily found and matched. DMC threads come in over 500 colors and types and while I own the full set of them, there is no way I can stock them for kits. I have no idea if I will sell one kit or a hundred and it is just too big of an undertaking for me to stock something that is so readily available or substituted. I will, however be including the beautiful specialty threads from places like Valdani and the hand-dyed ribbon and fabrics, beads, embellishments and needles. I think this will work fine. You will have to come back to see. I will certainly blog about that when ready.

I am afraid I have written another long post today. I suppose that is expected after several days of missing. I don't know sometimes whether it is better to hold off until I am well on my way working on things or keep you posted as I go. You need to let me know on that.

Keith also has a new pattern on the site that he wanted me to show you.










I love his SLDK669 Camping Rules Sectional Plaque and I think it will be a big hit for the summer. You can order the pattern on our site if you are interested.

I hope you had a great weekend. I look forward to working more on these projects that I mentioned, as well as starting some new ones. I will try to keep up with you here as I create. Variety is the spice of life, they say. My life is very spicy, apparently!

I was thrilled at the response from my new Wordpress account. I hope you like having choices in which to read my posts and I encourage you to comment often so that I am seen more on the web. I try to answer as quickly as I can.

I wish you a wonderful week ahead. Happy Monday to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Through Artist's Eyes*

Is there such a thing as loving too many things about life?

As I wake up each morning and try to plan out my day, I think my biggest problem that I am encounter on most days is which direction to head.

One tends to view others that are self-employed as someone who gets to sit on the beach most of the time, drinking a tropical drink with a wide-brimmed straw hat and wondering where they will spend their next holiday. When I come across people that have that mentality (yes - they do exist) I just smile to myself. They absolutely have no idea.

The majority of successful entrepreneurs that I see are those that absolutely love what they are doing. While making a living at your business is a true necessity, I find that if you don't truly enjoy what you are doing, it will be very difficult, if not impossible to succeed.

Art, designing and creating in general is something that many love to do. I remember being very young when I decided that I wanted to do something that involves being creative with my life. When I was in university, I even toyed with the idea of being a commercial graphic designer as a career. Coming from Chicago, I was familiar with names like Leo Burnett and Ogilvy & Mather and I used to dream about working in a corner office with a wall of windows overlooking the city. This was long before "Mad Men" was ever even a thought. It was back in the early 80's when I attended a state university (SIU). I even took some art classes while there, which only fueled my desire to create.

However, I soon found that I didn't have the stomach for it. I am not fond of competition and found myself feeling stressed out and nervous when doing something that needed to directly compete with another's work. As I look back on this so many years later, I do realize that every day I am competing with other designers, but it is in a much different way now. While people still pick and choose whether they want to use my designs for their own creating or not, because of the nature of how my work is marketed and presented it doesn't feel like direction competition.

The internet has provided a stage for all designers to display and sell their ideas. Some do well and others fail. The amount of behind the scenes work is tremendous. Besides the usual and perhaps more mundane tasks of bookkeeping, packaging and producing and shipping orders, there is the additional and very time-consuming duties of social networking, building and maintaining websites and online shops, and taking care of customers. As the business grows, any one of those aspects of the business can in itself become a full-time job. But usually these daily tasks are carried out by one or (if we are lucky) two people. It doesn't leave much time for designing.

I suppose I am discussing this today because it has been on my mind. As I look to the calendar, and we are already well into May, I think about all the new designs I want to create and I wonder why I haven't created more. I realize that this can be a very self-defeating position, as I know that just about every hour of every day, I am busy working on something for the business. Keith can attest to that, and I fear sometimes that I am becoming one of those boring workaholics that can't leave her job for a second. I think most of you who know me know that most of my waking hours are spent thinking about one or more aspects of the business. Whether it is planning a new project or working on an existing one, it is rare that I am doing something completely unrelated to art and design. But is that really bad?

In the early days, I wondered how the designers I admired kept coming up with fresh, new ideas. I even attended classes on designing, which taught us to look at the world through different eyes. Little by little I have trained myself to see things not only as they are, but filled with possibilities for other things. An iron gate for example doesn't just look like a gate to me. I notice the curves of the ironwork and think of how that concept can be applied to a design for the scroll saw. I look at trees or animals or inanimate objects and think of how they can be portrayed in different media, such as paint, wood, or fiber. This wasn't always the case. It was only through training my own mind to look at things this way that I learned to see the world differently. I now fully understand the term "seeing things through artist's eyes."

I often am asked how I keep coming up with ideas for new projects and designs. It is difficult to answer that, because it isn't just one thing we do. It is only through years of training ourselves to see the world differently and loving what we do so much that it becomes part of our being and make up. I don't think about looking for ideas. They come to me every time I open my eyes. I like that.

Because of this phenomenon, I think I am a much happier person. Since I spend so much time focusing on positive things like creating, it leaves little time for worry and despair. I am not saying I don't have my sad moments - as I am as human as anyone else, but I do believe that by concentrating on things that are in general a positive force in my life, I am truly happier than most I see around me.

I'll take it.

I finished up my seahorse pattern for the online article yesterday. I was pleased at how it came out. I submitted nine pages of instructions with 34 step-by-step photos for the article. (One thing I love about digital publication is that there are few limits on space. We no longer have to confine our instructions to one or two pages, as we did in print.) It isn't that the project is so difficult, but it is rather long because I geared the instructions to beginners and I wanted to thoroughly explain every single step. Because of the details, it will make the process easy. Really.










I am very proud of finishing this piece up. I will be even more thrilled when I see others recreate it. Not only do I enjoy making things myself, I also love sharing my designs with others and hoping that they can experience some of the joy I feel when doing so. With things the way they are in this world, I am happy if what I do can contribute somewhat positively in the lives of others. Even if it is just for a little while.

I am thrilled that I am busy and I am fortunate in that I get to do what makes me happy. I love looking at life through my 'artist's eyes'. While I may never have a large bank account, it somehow doesn't matter. My health is good, I live comfortably, and don't have the burden of huge debts that I see plague so many others. Each day is a new adventure to me and I embrace it with my heart and soul. Most of all, I appreciate all of you, my followers, customers and friends, for allowing me to live this kind of life. Without you, it wouldn't be possible. That is one thing I never forget.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Through Artist's Eyes*
> 
> Is there such a thing as loving too many things about life?
> 
> As I wake up each morning and try to plan out my day, I think my biggest problem that I am encounter on most days is which direction to head.
> 
> One tends to view others that are self-employed as someone who gets to sit on the beach most of the time, drinking a tropical drink with a wide-brimmed straw hat and wondering where they will spend their next holiday. When I come across people that have that mentality (yes - they do exist) I just smile to myself. They absolutely have no idea.
> 
> The majority of successful entrepreneurs that I see are those that absolutely love what they are doing. While making a living at your business is a true necessity, I find that if you don't truly enjoy what you are doing, it will be very difficult, if not impossible to succeed.
> 
> Art, designing and creating in general is something that many love to do. I remember being very young when I decided that I wanted to do something that involves being creative with my life. When I was in university, I even toyed with the idea of being a commercial graphic designer as a career. Coming from Chicago, I was familiar with names like Leo Burnett and Ogilvy & Mather and I used to dream about working in a corner office with a wall of windows overlooking the city. This was long before "Mad Men" was ever even a thought. It was back in the early 80's when I attended a state university (SIU). I even took some art classes while there, which only fueled my desire to create.
> 
> However, I soon found that I didn't have the stomach for it. I am not fond of competition and found myself feeling stressed out and nervous when doing something that needed to directly compete with another's work. As I look back on this so many years later, I do realize that every day I am competing with other designers, but it is in a much different way now. While people still pick and choose whether they want to use my designs for their own creating or not, because of the nature of how my work is marketed and presented it doesn't feel like direction competition.
> 
> The internet has provided a stage for all designers to display and sell their ideas. Some do well and others fail. The amount of behind the scenes work is tremendous. Besides the usual and perhaps more mundane tasks of bookkeeping, packaging and producing and shipping orders, there is the additional and very time-consuming duties of social networking, building and maintaining websites and online shops, and taking care of customers. As the business grows, any one of those aspects of the business can in itself become a full-time job. But usually these daily tasks are carried out by one or (if we are lucky) two people. It doesn't leave much time for designing.
> 
> I suppose I am discussing this today because it has been on my mind. As I look to the calendar, and we are already well into May, I think about all the new designs I want to create and I wonder why I haven't created more. I realize that this can be a very self-defeating position, as I know that just about every hour of every day, I am busy working on something for the business. Keith can attest to that, and I fear sometimes that I am becoming one of those boring workaholics that can't leave her job for a second. I think most of you who know me know that most of my waking hours are spent thinking about one or more aspects of the business. Whether it is planning a new project or working on an existing one, it is rare that I am doing something completely unrelated to art and design. But is that really bad?
> 
> In the early days, I wondered how the designers I admired kept coming up with fresh, new ideas. I even attended classes on designing, which taught us to look at the world through different eyes. Little by little I have trained myself to see things not only as they are, but filled with possibilities for other things. An iron gate for example doesn't just look like a gate to me. I notice the curves of the ironwork and think of how that concept can be applied to a design for the scroll saw. I look at trees or animals or inanimate objects and think of how they can be portrayed in different media, such as paint, wood, or fiber. This wasn't always the case. It was only through training my own mind to look at things this way that I learned to see the world differently. I now fully understand the term "seeing things through artist's eyes."
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with ideas for new projects and designs. It is difficult to answer that, because it isn't just one thing we do. It is only through years of training ourselves to see the world differently and loving what we do so much that it becomes part of our being and make up. I don't think about looking for ideas. They come to me every time I open my eyes. I like that.
> 
> Because of this phenomenon, I think I am a much happier person. Since I spend so much time focusing on positive things like creating, it leaves little time for worry and despair. I am not saying I don't have my sad moments - as I am as human as anyone else, but I do believe that by concentrating on things that are in general a positive force in my life, I am truly happier than most I see around me.
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> I finished up my seahorse pattern for the online article yesterday. I was pleased at how it came out. I submitted nine pages of instructions with 34 step-by-step photos for the article. (One thing I love about digital publication is that there are few limits on space. We no longer have to confine our instructions to one or two pages, as we did in print.) It isn't that the project is so difficult, but it is rather long because I geared the instructions to beginners and I wanted to thoroughly explain every single step. Because of the details, it will make the process easy. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of finishing this piece up. I will be even more thrilled when I see others recreate it. Not only do I enjoy making things myself, I also love sharing my designs with others and hoping that they can experience some of the joy I feel when doing so. With things the way they are in this world, I am happy if what I do can contribute somewhat positively in the lives of others. Even if it is just for a little while.
> 
> I am thrilled that I am busy and I am fortunate in that I get to do what makes me happy. I love looking at life through my 'artist's eyes'. While I may never have a large bank account, it somehow doesn't matter. My health is good, I live comfortably, and don't have the burden of huge debts that I see plague so many others. Each day is a new adventure to me and I embrace it with my heart and soul. Most of all, I appreciate all of you, my followers, customers and friends, for allowing me to live this kind of life. Without you, it wouldn't be possible. That is one thing I never forget.


It's great that you have found your passion and are able to make a living from it. Sadly not everyone takes that chance or gets that chance. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Through Artist's Eyes*
> 
> Is there such a thing as loving too many things about life?
> 
> As I wake up each morning and try to plan out my day, I think my biggest problem that I am encounter on most days is which direction to head.
> 
> One tends to view others that are self-employed as someone who gets to sit on the beach most of the time, drinking a tropical drink with a wide-brimmed straw hat and wondering where they will spend their next holiday. When I come across people that have that mentality (yes - they do exist) I just smile to myself. They absolutely have no idea.
> 
> The majority of successful entrepreneurs that I see are those that absolutely love what they are doing. While making a living at your business is a true necessity, I find that if you don't truly enjoy what you are doing, it will be very difficult, if not impossible to succeed.
> 
> Art, designing and creating in general is something that many love to do. I remember being very young when I decided that I wanted to do something that involves being creative with my life. When I was in university, I even toyed with the idea of being a commercial graphic designer as a career. Coming from Chicago, I was familiar with names like Leo Burnett and Ogilvy & Mather and I used to dream about working in a corner office with a wall of windows overlooking the city. This was long before "Mad Men" was ever even a thought. It was back in the early 80's when I attended a state university (SIU). I even took some art classes while there, which only fueled my desire to create.
> 
> However, I soon found that I didn't have the stomach for it. I am not fond of competition and found myself feeling stressed out and nervous when doing something that needed to directly compete with another's work. As I look back on this so many years later, I do realize that every day I am competing with other designers, but it is in a much different way now. While people still pick and choose whether they want to use my designs for their own creating or not, because of the nature of how my work is marketed and presented it doesn't feel like direction competition.
> 
> The internet has provided a stage for all designers to display and sell their ideas. Some do well and others fail. The amount of behind the scenes work is tremendous. Besides the usual and perhaps more mundane tasks of bookkeeping, packaging and producing and shipping orders, there is the additional and very time-consuming duties of social networking, building and maintaining websites and online shops, and taking care of customers. As the business grows, any one of those aspects of the business can in itself become a full-time job. But usually these daily tasks are carried out by one or (if we are lucky) two people. It doesn't leave much time for designing.
> 
> I suppose I am discussing this today because it has been on my mind. As I look to the calendar, and we are already well into May, I think about all the new designs I want to create and I wonder why I haven't created more. I realize that this can be a very self-defeating position, as I know that just about every hour of every day, I am busy working on something for the business. Keith can attest to that, and I fear sometimes that I am becoming one of those boring workaholics that can't leave her job for a second. I think most of you who know me know that most of my waking hours are spent thinking about one or more aspects of the business. Whether it is planning a new project or working on an existing one, it is rare that I am doing something completely unrelated to art and design. But is that really bad?
> 
> In the early days, I wondered how the designers I admired kept coming up with fresh, new ideas. I even attended classes on designing, which taught us to look at the world through different eyes. Little by little I have trained myself to see things not only as they are, but filled with possibilities for other things. An iron gate for example doesn't just look like a gate to me. I notice the curves of the ironwork and think of how that concept can be applied to a design for the scroll saw. I look at trees or animals or inanimate objects and think of how they can be portrayed in different media, such as paint, wood, or fiber. This wasn't always the case. It was only through training my own mind to look at things this way that I learned to see the world differently. I now fully understand the term "seeing things through artist's eyes."
> 
> I often am asked how I keep coming up with ideas for new projects and designs. It is difficult to answer that, because it isn't just one thing we do. It is only through years of training ourselves to see the world differently and loving what we do so much that it becomes part of our being and make up. I don't think about looking for ideas. They come to me every time I open my eyes. I like that.
> 
> Because of this phenomenon, I think I am a much happier person. Since I spend so much time focusing on positive things like creating, it leaves little time for worry and despair. I am not saying I don't have my sad moments - as I am as human as anyone else, but I do believe that by concentrating on things that are in general a positive force in my life, I am truly happier than most I see around me.
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> I finished up my seahorse pattern for the online article yesterday. I was pleased at how it came out. I submitted nine pages of instructions with 34 step-by-step photos for the article. (One thing I love about digital publication is that there are few limits on space. We no longer have to confine our instructions to one or two pages, as we did in print.) It isn't that the project is so difficult, but it is rather long because I geared the instructions to beginners and I wanted to thoroughly explain every single step. Because of the details, it will make the process easy. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very proud of finishing this piece up. I will be even more thrilled when I see others recreate it. Not only do I enjoy making things myself, I also love sharing my designs with others and hoping that they can experience some of the joy I feel when doing so. With things the way they are in this world, I am happy if what I do can contribute somewhat positively in the lives of others. Even if it is just for a little while.
> 
> I am thrilled that I am busy and I am fortunate in that I get to do what makes me happy. I love looking at life through my 'artist's eyes'. While I may never have a large bank account, it somehow doesn't matter. My health is good, I live comfortably, and don't have the burden of huge debts that I see plague so many others. Each day is a new adventure to me and I embrace it with my heart and soul. Most of all, I appreciate all of you, my followers, customers and friends, for allowing me to live this kind of life. Without you, it wouldn't be possible. That is one thing I never forget.


Thank you, Anna. It IS a chance you need to take. Nothing is a given. It isn't just about skill or talent, as many woodworkers here can understand. It is about elements such as business, marketing, presentation, photography, writing, and an entire host of skills. Not to mention some good luck here and there. I will never stop being grateful. I am truly very, very fortunate! 

Have a great day - it is beautiful and sunny and warm here. We just got back from a drive in the Miata with the top down and a lovely outdoor lunch. (Yes - sometimes we sneak away for a little bit. You have to do it when you can!)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Recovery*

Yesterday was a tough day. Even though everything turned out alright, it was very emotionally draining. I am very happy to have it behind me, and I look forward to moving on ahead from here.

Nothing really tragic happened, but my dear kitty Pancakes needed to have some oral surgery done. I realize that many of you may think that this is an 'extravagance', but I assure you it is not. Any one of you who has suffered tooth pain should realize the importance and necessity of something like this. To me, it is the only option.

About a month or so ago, I noticed that my kitty Pancakes had changed his eating habits. While cats are known to do this (they love a particular type of food until you purchase a large quantity of it) I suspected that this was somehow different than the usual games they play. Pancakes was always acting hungry, yet when we fed him, he only took a few bites and then left the bowl. A half hour or so later, he would again dance around and beg for food as cats do. While this happens from time to time with all of them, this episode was particularly consistent, and it seemed to go on for a week or more.

One day when I was getting frustrated with him, something told me to check his teeth. As I peered into his mouth, I saw that his teeth were loaded with tartar and both gum lines over his back teeth were red and inflamed. Not good. I even compared them to the other two cats' gums by looking at their teeth. Both had a little tartar, but the gums were pinkish white and nice.

I immediately called the vet, but with Keith's mom's surgery just days away and still no car for me (another story for another day) I wasn't able to get an appointment until last week, which was about three weeks from when I called. It is funny how all these things come at you at once sometimes.

I brought him in for his appointment last week and it was confirmed that he needed a "dental" surgery to remove the tartar and see what else was going on. Fortunately, I had scheduled that when I initially called just over a month ago, so I didn't have to wait long. Yesterday was his day scheduled for surgery.

Needless to say, the previous night was not restful. I probably got about two hours of sleep total, as I get nervous any time anyone has to have anesthetic. I was the same way a couple of weeks ago when Keith's mom had her knee surgery. There is something about getting 'knocked out' that is hard for me. I am not sure why, but it is a fear I need to overcome.

As we drove to the vet yesterday morning, I couldn't help but feel that I was abandoning him. The ride is about 45 minutes and while we keep a carrier for transporting him from the car to the office, he sits on my lap for the ride. It is more comforting to him, I think.

He stayed in "ostrich mode" most of the time, burying his head under my arm. Every once in a while he looked up to see the passing trees through the car window, and immediately buried his head again. It is sad to see them go through this anxiety. I wish they understood.

After leaving him off in the early morning, Keith and I went home to sleep again. Neither of us had a good night and we were both so exhausted that we ached. Once we awoke, we were out the door again. We had time to grab a quick lunch and do a couple of errands before picking Pancakes up in town. It helped the time pass quickly.

When we got him, we found out that his one tooth was indeed infected and they had to remove it. This was one of the large, jagged molars in the back and he required several stitches. I felt bad for him, thinking of the pain he was suffering, and I was very, very happy that I thought enough to bring him in. It was a bit costly, but he was well cared for and I would do it again in a heartbeat. Part of the responsibility of having pets is to make sure they are safe and comfortable. They are certainly like family members to me.

Pancakes will be on anti-biotics for another week. He still isn't eating much, but when I sat down to draw last night, my muse was right there next to me:










This morning, he is still quiet and not quite himself, although he is snuggled up on my lap as I am writing as he usually is in the morning. He loves his 'grammie' and I love him. I hope he has many good years left, and at the age of 10, he should be with me for a while.

I made a little progress on my daffodil drawing, although I didn't work on it long:










It still needs a lot of work and many more layers so I can blend it nice adn it won't look 'grainy'. I was still tired from the events and worries of the day, so I didn't work on it long, but I wanted to push the pile a little and at least accomplish something. I went to bed earlier than usual and I actually did sleep good.

Keith got some work done as well. He has a new set of plaque patterns for you all to enjoy:










He calls this one SLDK673 Faith, Hope, Love "Makes" pattern set for obvious reasons. You can click the link to get to it on our site.

I hope to get back to "normal" today. One would think that I had the surgery myself, as I felt so drained even last night after it was done. The older I get, the longer it takes to recover from some things that are somewhat emotional to me. I plan on cutting some new scroll saw designs out this weekend. Those of you who have been waiting for them have been extremely patient. I hope you like them when finished.

I just realized that today is Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious, but I love to see all the photos of the beautiful black cats that people post on days like today. I may post a couple myself, featuring my lovely black kitty, Coco. I wish you all a wonderful day and a great weekend ahead. The weather here is slowly warming up, and I am looking forward to the warm summer days ahead.

Happy Friday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Thank you, too for those that wished Pancakes a speedy recovery. I know he appreciates it (as I do) from the bottom of his heart.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery*
> 
> Yesterday was a tough day. Even though everything turned out alright, it was very emotionally draining. I am very happy to have it behind me, and I look forward to moving on ahead from here.
> 
> Nothing really tragic happened, but my dear kitty Pancakes needed to have some oral surgery done. I realize that many of you may think that this is an 'extravagance', but I assure you it is not. Any one of you who has suffered tooth pain should realize the importance and necessity of something like this. To me, it is the only option.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I noticed that my kitty Pancakes had changed his eating habits. While cats are known to do this (they love a particular type of food until you purchase a large quantity of it) I suspected that this was somehow different than the usual games they play. Pancakes was always acting hungry, yet when we fed him, he only took a few bites and then left the bowl. A half hour or so later, he would again dance around and beg for food as cats do. While this happens from time to time with all of them, this episode was particularly consistent, and it seemed to go on for a week or more.
> 
> One day when I was getting frustrated with him, something told me to check his teeth. As I peered into his mouth, I saw that his teeth were loaded with tartar and both gum lines over his back teeth were red and inflamed. Not good. I even compared them to the other two cats' gums by looking at their teeth. Both had a little tartar, but the gums were pinkish white and nice.
> 
> I immediately called the vet, but with Keith's mom's surgery just days away and still no car for me (another story for another day) I wasn't able to get an appointment until last week, which was about three weeks from when I called. It is funny how all these things come at you at once sometimes.
> 
> I brought him in for his appointment last week and it was confirmed that he needed a "dental" surgery to remove the tartar and see what else was going on. Fortunately, I had scheduled that when I initially called just over a month ago, so I didn't have to wait long. Yesterday was his day scheduled for surgery.
> 
> Needless to say, the previous night was not restful. I probably got about two hours of sleep total, as I get nervous any time anyone has to have anesthetic. I was the same way a couple of weeks ago when Keith's mom had her knee surgery. There is something about getting 'knocked out' that is hard for me. I am not sure why, but it is a fear I need to overcome.
> 
> As we drove to the vet yesterday morning, I couldn't help but feel that I was abandoning him. The ride is about 45 minutes and while we keep a carrier for transporting him from the car to the office, he sits on my lap for the ride. It is more comforting to him, I think.
> 
> He stayed in "ostrich mode" most of the time, burying his head under my arm. Every once in a while he looked up to see the passing trees through the car window, and immediately buried his head again. It is sad to see them go through this anxiety. I wish they understood.
> 
> After leaving him off in the early morning, Keith and I went home to sleep again. Neither of us had a good night and we were both so exhausted that we ached. Once we awoke, we were out the door again. We had time to grab a quick lunch and do a couple of errands before picking Pancakes up in town. It helped the time pass quickly.
> 
> When we got him, we found out that his one tooth was indeed infected and they had to remove it. This was one of the large, jagged molars in the back and he required several stitches. I felt bad for him, thinking of the pain he was suffering, and I was very, very happy that I thought enough to bring him in. It was a bit costly, but he was well cared for and I would do it again in a heartbeat. Part of the responsibility of having pets is to make sure they are safe and comfortable. They are certainly like family members to me.
> 
> Pancakes will be on anti-biotics for another week. He still isn't eating much, but when I sat down to draw last night, my muse was right there next to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, he is still quiet and not quite himself, although he is snuggled up on my lap as I am writing as he usually is in the morning. He loves his 'grammie' and I love him. I hope he has many good years left, and at the age of 10, he should be with me for a while.
> 
> I made a little progress on my daffodil drawing, although I didn't work on it long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still needs a lot of work and many more layers so I can blend it nice adn it won't look 'grainy'. I was still tired from the events and worries of the day, so I didn't work on it long, but I wanted to push the pile a little and at least accomplish something. I went to bed earlier than usual and I actually did sleep good.
> 
> Keith got some work done as well. He has a new set of plaque patterns for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls this one SLDK673 Faith, Hope, Love "Makes" pattern set for obvious reasons. You can click the link to get to it on our site.
> 
> I hope to get back to "normal" today. One would think that I had the surgery myself, as I felt so drained even last night after it was done. The older I get, the longer it takes to recover from some things that are somewhat emotional to me. I plan on cutting some new scroll saw designs out this weekend. Those of you who have been waiting for them have been extremely patient. I hope you like them when finished.
> 
> I just realized that today is Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious, but I love to see all the photos of the beautiful black cats that people post on days like today. I may post a couple myself, featuring my lovely black kitty, Coco. I wish you all a wonderful day and a great weekend ahead. The weather here is slowly warming up, and I am looking forward to the warm summer days ahead.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Thank you, too for those that wished Pancakes a speedy recovery. I know he appreciates it (as I do) from the bottom of his heart.


Happy to hear the positive outcome for Pancakes. Did you put his tooth under his pillow?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Recovery*
> 
> Yesterday was a tough day. Even though everything turned out alright, it was very emotionally draining. I am very happy to have it behind me, and I look forward to moving on ahead from here.
> 
> Nothing really tragic happened, but my dear kitty Pancakes needed to have some oral surgery done. I realize that many of you may think that this is an 'extravagance', but I assure you it is not. Any one of you who has suffered tooth pain should realize the importance and necessity of something like this. To me, it is the only option.
> 
> About a month or so ago, I noticed that my kitty Pancakes had changed his eating habits. While cats are known to do this (they love a particular type of food until you purchase a large quantity of it) I suspected that this was somehow different than the usual games they play. Pancakes was always acting hungry, yet when we fed him, he only took a few bites and then left the bowl. A half hour or so later, he would again dance around and beg for food as cats do. While this happens from time to time with all of them, this episode was particularly consistent, and it seemed to go on for a week or more.
> 
> One day when I was getting frustrated with him, something told me to check his teeth. As I peered into his mouth, I saw that his teeth were loaded with tartar and both gum lines over his back teeth were red and inflamed. Not good. I even compared them to the other two cats' gums by looking at their teeth. Both had a little tartar, but the gums were pinkish white and nice.
> 
> I immediately called the vet, but with Keith's mom's surgery just days away and still no car for me (another story for another day) I wasn't able to get an appointment until last week, which was about three weeks from when I called. It is funny how all these things come at you at once sometimes.
> 
> I brought him in for his appointment last week and it was confirmed that he needed a "dental" surgery to remove the tartar and see what else was going on. Fortunately, I had scheduled that when I initially called just over a month ago, so I didn't have to wait long. Yesterday was his day scheduled for surgery.
> 
> Needless to say, the previous night was not restful. I probably got about two hours of sleep total, as I get nervous any time anyone has to have anesthetic. I was the same way a couple of weeks ago when Keith's mom had her knee surgery. There is something about getting 'knocked out' that is hard for me. I am not sure why, but it is a fear I need to overcome.
> 
> As we drove to the vet yesterday morning, I couldn't help but feel that I was abandoning him. The ride is about 45 minutes and while we keep a carrier for transporting him from the car to the office, he sits on my lap for the ride. It is more comforting to him, I think.
> 
> He stayed in "ostrich mode" most of the time, burying his head under my arm. Every once in a while he looked up to see the passing trees through the car window, and immediately buried his head again. It is sad to see them go through this anxiety. I wish they understood.
> 
> After leaving him off in the early morning, Keith and I went home to sleep again. Neither of us had a good night and we were both so exhausted that we ached. Once we awoke, we were out the door again. We had time to grab a quick lunch and do a couple of errands before picking Pancakes up in town. It helped the time pass quickly.
> 
> When we got him, we found out that his one tooth was indeed infected and they had to remove it. This was one of the large, jagged molars in the back and he required several stitches. I felt bad for him, thinking of the pain he was suffering, and I was very, very happy that I thought enough to bring him in. It was a bit costly, but he was well cared for and I would do it again in a heartbeat. Part of the responsibility of having pets is to make sure they are safe and comfortable. They are certainly like family members to me.
> 
> Pancakes will be on anti-biotics for another week. He still isn't eating much, but when I sat down to draw last night, my muse was right there next to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, he is still quiet and not quite himself, although he is snuggled up on my lap as I am writing as he usually is in the morning. He loves his 'grammie' and I love him. I hope he has many good years left, and at the age of 10, he should be with me for a while.
> 
> I made a little progress on my daffodil drawing, although I didn't work on it long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still needs a lot of work and many more layers so I can blend it nice adn it won't look 'grainy'. I was still tired from the events and worries of the day, so I didn't work on it long, but I wanted to push the pile a little and at least accomplish something. I went to bed earlier than usual and I actually did sleep good.
> 
> Keith got some work done as well. He has a new set of plaque patterns for you all to enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls this one SLDK673 Faith, Hope, Love "Makes" pattern set for obvious reasons. You can click the link to get to it on our site.
> 
> I hope to get back to "normal" today. One would think that I had the surgery myself, as I felt so drained even last night after it was done. The older I get, the longer it takes to recover from some things that are somewhat emotional to me. I plan on cutting some new scroll saw designs out this weekend. Those of you who have been waiting for them have been extremely patient. I hope you like them when finished.
> 
> I just realized that today is Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious, but I love to see all the photos of the beautiful black cats that people post on days like today. I may post a couple myself, featuring my lovely black kitty, Coco. I wish you all a wonderful day and a great weekend ahead. The weather here is slowly warming up, and I am looking forward to the warm summer days ahead.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all. I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Thank you, too for those that wished Pancakes a speedy recovery. I know he appreciates it (as I do) from the bottom of his heart.


I didn't even think of that, John. He is pretty exhausted. He did start to eat a little. His tooth was a big one. I didn't think to ask for it back. He has several stitches in his gum though.  My little muse is all worn out. But he is still a constant companion. I love him so much!










Thanks for stopping by . . . Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Monday Madness*

I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!

Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:










He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.

My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:










I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:










Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .

One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!










This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!

Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.

I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was. 

Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!
> 
> Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.
> 
> My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!
> 
> Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.
> 
> I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


Fantastic! Ya'll keep rolling forward.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!
> 
> Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.
> 
> My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!
> 
> Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.
> 
> I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


Happy Monday to you, Roger! I hope you enjoy your week! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!
> 
> Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.
> 
> My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!
> 
> Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.
> 
> I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


Doesn't seem fair that you are suppressing Pancakes' artistic abilities. His work could be worth a bundle with the correct marketing??? Glad to see that he's getting better.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!
> 
> Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.
> 
> My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!
> 
> Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.
> 
> I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


Anxious to see Keith new project. It looks very interesting. I'm glad to hear that Pancakes is on the way to full recovery.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!
> 
> Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.
> 
> My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!
> 
> Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.
> 
> I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


Thank you, Anna. He is getting it up there soon. And Pancakes is nearly back to 'normal'. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Monday Madness*
> 
> I am going to try to keep this post on the short side. As usual, I am doing many different things and I am running in several different directions. The weekend was busy and full and I have lots of new things that I am working on that I will be sharing in the near future. At last count, I am working with (I think!) FIVE other designers in one capacity or another on some really cool projects. These collaborations are in addition to my own work in my own many directions, so you can imagine how my head just wants to explode! While some days it may not seem like I am doing much, you can rest assured that it appears that way only because I am not yet at liberty to speak (or write, if you will) about the many fun adventures that I am participating in. But when the time is right, I will show each respective project and I am sure that you will be delighted and inspired by them all! You just have to be patient!
> 
> Keith has been busy as well. This weekend he finished up a drawing and made some sawdust and is in the process of putting together another great project. Here is a little teaser he prepared for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be finishing it up in a day or two and I think it is something that is very cool. I will definitely keep you posted on when the pattern will be available.
> 
> My little grand-kitty Pancakes is still recovering from his oral surgery last week. He had his ups and downs this weekend, and had a rather rough day on Saturday. He slept by my side most of the day while I spent it scroll sawing out wood orders and also painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to those who say cats are not affectionate. He was glued to me this entire weekend (even more so than usual) and hasn't left my side. He does seem to be getting a bit better though, and yesterday even tried to help me paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Pancakes! Look at his green footie! I suppose that is the only way a kitty can paint when he doesn't have thumbs . . .
> 
> One last thing that I wanted to mention was that in only two weeks, my seahorse watercolor pattern will be available over at Interactive Artist Magazine. Just LOOK at all the beautiful projects they have available for June and July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite online sources for painting and each issue is filled with wonderful articles, videos and project patterns. You can also get TWO FREE MONTHS added on to your subscription by using the promotion code FREE when you join. I hope you stop over to their site (follow the link) and see all they have to offer. I don't think you will regret it!
> 
> Well, that is all the news that I can share for today. Really, there is more, but I have a lot to accomplish yet. The mail has to go out and I have just about finished going through my emails. I like to start clean on Monday and start the week out fresh.
> 
> I promise that I will be unveiling lots of fun surprises in the near future. Right now, there are so many great things I have in the works and I think ti will be fun to show them all as they come into fruition. You will all see that I haven't been as lazy as you thought I was.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I wish you a week of fun and inspiration!


Hi, John - I think he aspires to be an artist like his "grammie".  It is good that he is feeling better! 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Choosing a Focus*

As I sit here this morning, I can't help but feel content and happy about my life. Certainly things are not 'perfect' all the time - that would be unnatural - but when I look at things overall, the important things are going well, and I can hardly complain about trivial things that don't really matter in the big picture of my life. My loved ones are all healthy, (Both those with and without tails!) our business is doing well enough to keep it going, and we are looking forward to moving to a beautiful new (to us) home in a few weeks where we can spread our wings and really fly. Yes! There is much to be grateful for in life!

That doesn't mean that bad or irritating things don't happen. I have my low days like anyone. I am still waiting (again!) for my car to be finished so I can drive again. (Long, long story - but nothing that I want to waste cyber-space in sharing. It wouldn't do any good except to focus on the negative, and I refuse to do that.) I experience little 'hiccups' in my days like everyone else. I just choose to refocus my thoughts on the positive things in my life, and the things that I can control instead of what I cannot. There are many more good things in life than bad, and you would all be amazed at how good it makes you feel to spend your time on those positive things and people instead of negative things and people that try to bring you down. It is like a tonic.

With that said, I have some wonderful and positive things to share with you today. . .

Being an artist that is active in social media, I am very fortunate to be in touch with many, many wonderful and creative people. Not only am I friends with many artists that I have immense respect for, but also with people who appreciate art and creativity and the process of making our world a bit more beautiful, one creation at a time. It is truly a joy and pleasure to follow these creative souls and not only am I in awe of their work, but I am also inspired by it.

Lisa Halton Stucky is one of those people. I have been friends with her over at Facebook for a couple of year now. We "met" through some other social groups of artists and from the moment I saw her work, I absolutely loved it. (You can visit and "like" her Facebook page, Winding River Artworks here: https://www.facebook.com/Winding-River-Artworks-444505245737168/?pnref=lhc

Lisa is a fabulous artist, and usually when she shows what she is working on, she has photos of a tabled FILLED with amazing pieces. I can't believe that one person can be so prolific and produce the quality of work that she does at such an amazing rate! I don't believe she uses patterns, and no two pieces are ever alike. It is the kind of art that I love, as it is filled with the personality and love of the creator.

When Lisa posts her pieces, they usually sell out within minutes. (And no wonder!) I had tried for quite a while to acquire something that she had created, but it always seemed that they were scooped up too quickly by others. Last autumn I got lucky though, and I was able to purchase a couple of beautiful candle holders for Halloween that Lisa made. I love autumn and Halloween and the colors and beautiful primative designs she made were just beautiful. I was so thrilled that I was able to squeak in and order these lovely pieces. It made my day!

I had told Lisa that there was no rush in sending them, as I knew how busy she was and it was close to the end of the season anyway. Time passed and I actually forgot about them with all the other things that were going on in my life. I didn't even think of them.

Then one day a week or so ago, I received a message from Lisa with an apology. She had put the candle holders aside and had recently 'found' them, realizing that she never sent them off. She was mortified, but I assured her that all was fine. We are both busy every day and sometimes life gets in the way. They would have been packed away anyway. She immediately sent them to me and yesterday when I got to the post office, there was a large box awaiting me. I LOVE getting things in the mail, and I was so anxious to see them in person. Not only did she send me the two candle holders, but also some sweet 'extras' including Lemonhead candies (which I love and can't find here in Canada) and some extra ornaments. Look at how amazing they are!










I am SO excited about them! Here is a close up of the painting:










The ornaments are equally lovely and made from gourds!










Of course, there is a kitty on a pumpkin:










And a ghost . . .










and what I will call a "Creature of the Night."










Aren't they all FABULOUS?!?










I can't imagine the hours of work each one took! Won't they look amazing in my new place, too?? I am already planning how I am going to decorate!

Oh, the world can be a fun place, ladies and gentlemen! As with so many things, our lives are what we make them. While you can always find something to gripe about, the same is true in that there is always something that we can be grateful for. It depends on which way we want to look at things and where we want to spend our time.

People often ask how I stay so positive and happy all the time. If I were to give advice on to be happier, I would say that the main thing that I do is to focus on good and happy things. Even if you don't feel that you make a difference, you need to believe that you can. My goal for a long time has been to make at least one person smile or feel better about something each day. Just one. It doesn't mean giving false compliments or being fake, it means looking for the good and positive in people and situations and focusing on that and pointing it out where someone may not remember it is there. Doing a kindness or showing support for others isn't difficult to do. It costs nothing to show kindness and compassion towards those around us. While it may seem small to you, it can mean the world to others. And that is how we can change our world and life one little step at a time.

We never know what hardships people are going through. My old analogy of people being like icebergs still holds here. We only see the small part that they allow us to see and the majority of their makeup is hidden. We don't know what battles they are fighting and what pain they may be experiencing. While it doesn't allow them to be mean or cruel to others, I find that the best way to deal with those who are unkind is to walk away from them. We can't 'fix' the world, but we can support others in a positive way and allow them to find their own way. No one can do it for them. If they aren't receptive to others, we can't allow ourselves to be pulled into their despair. There are plenty of others who appreciate our love, kindness and support.

I hope you enjoyed seeing Lisa's beautiful work. I also hope you hop over to her page and show her some love. She is not only an amazing artist, but also a kind and loving friend.

No wonder I am so happy.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. I hope you find some wonderfully positive things to focus on and make you smile. I know I will.










Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Update and Discount Coupon*

I am going to keep this post quick today, as I have some projects that I want to work on this weekend, but I did want to mention to you all that we once again updated the website and we are also having a sale coupon for those of us who subscribe to our Mailing List. I realize that I am not the best sales person in the world, but I thought that I would let you all know because there are so many of you that are new to our site and I want to give everyone a fair shot at the discount.

In our newsletter, we have a coupon code that will allow you all 15% off of your order. That includes everything you order from the site - including custom patterns and wood pieces. We don't do this too often, because we try to give the best prices we can to begin with, but we do like to 'treat' our customers to something extra special every now and then and we feel that since they took the time to sign up for our bi-monthly newsletter, we want to give them access to something a little special. We hope you appreciate it.

You can sign up at the link above and I will manually send you out a copy of the newsletter with the code in it. It may take an hour or so because I am doing it manually, but I will do it as soon as I see it. The coupon is only good for a limited time (probably until the next newsletter is sent) so it is a good time to stock up on the things you want. I hope you enjoy it.

While you are visiting, you can see all the new things we have available, like this fun plaque pattern from Keith (SLDK669 - Camping Sectional Plaque pattern):










We also have a whole set of new patterns on sale on our Pattern Specials page. This month's sale is called "Not Moosing Around" and all of our Moose themed patterns are discounted. (You can get the 15% discount IN ADDITION to the already discounted price! It makes them a pretty good value.)

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and decide to stop by. I will be busy working in several different directions and I hope to have some new things up on the site soon. In the mean time, have a great weekend and enjoy the spring.

Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*

It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.

We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.

We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.

We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.

The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.

But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.

For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.

But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.

I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .










I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.

The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.

I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)

I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.

As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.

So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.

I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.










I hope you come along for the ride! 

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sounds like a great improvement for you guys. I hope that it works out better than you expect . . . like really super!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, John. I hope for an easy transition myself. When I think about it all at once, I sometimes get a bit overwhelmed. But I try to keep it in perspective and not let it all get to me. It will all work our eventually. It just feels odd not writing every day. But I am sure I will be back on a regular basis once things calm down. 

Have a great Monday. 

Sheila


----------



## finns

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Best of luck Sheila. Sounds like more space is going to do you guys well.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I love your new Design Elements idea! It's very versatile and lets your customers get creative with their own ideas with these elements. Love it! 
Have fun with the packing up, moving and the exciting part of reestablishing your new space. Looking forward to seeing how you set up your new studio.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, both. It feels odd to be so distracted, as usually I am quite focused on working. But it really is exciting and fun to plan for all that extra room. I am sure it will go smoothly (barring all major disasters) as we already have a lot of stuff for the new place. But as we get more things, they are piling up both here and at Keith's mom's house. Neither of us like 'clutter' so it is unsettling to say the least. But the days will come and go quickly I expect and soon we will be in and settled. 

I will try to keep 'working' as much as I can in the mean time.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## MrsN

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I love the design elements idea! It allows us to be creative and make our own projects a bit.
I have found myself doing some cut and paste of different designs to make one piece, this will make it easier!
Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A New Series of Designs - Almost Ready!*
> 
> It seems like I haven't blogged forever. Even though I have only missed for a week, it feels like much more time has passed than that. It has been over six years since I began posting nearly every day, and breaking away from that routine has been difficult, but I feel for now it is necessary.
> 
> We are going though many changes at this time. Keith and I have made the decision to move into a larger place and there is much preparation that needs to be done to make our move go smoothly. For the past seven years, we have run our business our of a small, one bedroom apartment. We were fortunate to have some closet space, but in order to do wood cutting or other types of project work, we needed to clean off all the counters and set up our 'shop' in the kitchen/living area.
> 
> We made it work, but as our business continues to grow and as I spread my wings in several directions and we both become even busier, we realize that the time spent setting up and cleaning afterword for each of our various tasks is taking valuable time away from our creative process. It is just time to move on.
> 
> We found a nice, large home for rent just down the block. I felt this was ideal because I love living near the river. The 'neighborhood' here is filled with trees and large properties that span into the forested areas around us and offer a setting that is peaceful, beautiful and inspirational. I am so happy we will still have that.
> 
> The people who own the house are wonderful as well. They are long time family friends of Keith's family, which means there is some history there and mutual trust. Upon meeting them several months ago, I immediately felt that things were 'right' between us and I think we all look forward to a wonderful and long relationship. They have purchased a home about 2 hours drive away, but they want to keep this home in the family. They entrust us with their history and the roots in caring for thier home while we are there, and we like the long term relationship that they proposed. It is a perfect match.
> 
> But as the time is coming to make the actual move, much preparation needs to be done. Keith and I are having a grand time planning our living and work spaces. Both of us love being organized and since we will have probably four times the room as we have now, we are both thrilled and excited to enter this new venture. I certainly will be blogging about it in the future, as we each are developing our own personal work spaces and studios/shops in which we will spend our time.
> 
> For myself - I will have a large room to call a studio of my own. I already have purchased many of the furniture and storage items that will be in it and I can't wait to see it all come together. It will be bright, efficient and beautiful all at once, and I hope to create some of my best work yet in such a wonderful environment. To say I am beyond excited is truly an understatement.
> 
> But for now, we are in the planning/shopping stage, which may not be so interesting. We look to be fully moved in by the first of July, and the month ahead will certainly be busy. I am not sure how much I will post between then and now, as I am trying to eek in some 'real work' in between the planning and shopping and organizing and preparing everything here for the move. The days are very full, but I am afraid I have little to show for it in the line of design work.
> 
> I DO have some new things planned though, and I will be working on them as much as I am able. I am nearly ready to unveil this next series of scroll saw patterns, and I should have the first ones up within the next week. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling this series "Sheila Landry Designs Elements" and it will consist of separate components which will be presented in several different ways in each pattern so that my customers can use them as they see fit. What you are seeing in the photo are part of what is available from the first TWO patterns. The robins all come in one pattern and the flowers all come in another. Each pattern packet will have four separate views of a certain subject (i.e. "robin" or "crocus") presented as both overlay pieces or scrolled right into the background, and they will fit convienently into four shaped frames. The frames will also come in a single packet, with a circle, oval, square and rectangle. What you are seeing here is the "basic" frame set. More elaborate frames will follow.
> 
> The idea of this series is that any of the components from the SLDE groupings will be able to be mixed and matched to work together. You can cut the pieces as overlays or inlays. You can leave them natural or tint them with paint if you like. You can use them not only in the frames, but on other plaques, box lids, etc. as you needs require. They are really something that allows you to customize and design their own unique projects, using the elements provided.
> 
> I got the idea to do this type of series because so many come to us with special requests. In trying to decide what to create next, I had trouble figuring what to do first. Should I do a robin with a crocus? Or a hummingbird with a fuschia? Or a robin with a daisy? What shape should I make them? Should I make a box or a napkin holder or a plaque? It is so hard to figure sometimes what people will want. This allows the customer to fine tune the designs to their own desires and that of their own customers (for those who create things to sell.)
> 
> I am still in the process of creating the general idea booklet that will accompany this series of designs. In it I will offer basic instructions and suggestions as to how they can be used. I hope this will only be the beginning for most of my customers and they will take these elements and run with them to create their own unique projects. I think it will be lots of fun.
> 
> As with anything new, it is taking a little time to get things launched in the right direction. But after spending the weekend cutting and preparing these first few designs, I think I am on the right track. I think I have a winner here and I can see so many wonderful subject matters that will work well with this concept (hummingbirds, horses, different flowers and backgrounds and even different frame shapes and designs to name a few . . .) I think it will be a wonderful new adventure.
> 
> So I ask that you bear with me over the next few weeks. In addition to these designs, I have some other projects that I am developing both with other artists and for myself. while my posts here may be spotty over the next few weeks, I hope to come and blog when I have something substantial to show you, and as I get settled in my new home, I certainly will get back in the habit of blogging on a daily basis.
> 
> I hope you like this idea and I would love to hear your thoughts on it. I am making lists of patterns to follow in this series and I can see being busy for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you come along for the ride!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Katie!  I find that many of our customers 'cut and paste' our designs and that is why I thought doing a series like this would be helpful. I appreciate your feedback and hope you give more if you try the patterns.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Creating for Relaxation*

One of the most difficult things that I find about owning your own business is finding the "off switch." As someone who has been dedicated to creating and art for over 20 years now, working on art of business related things has not only become a habit, but also a lifestyle.

Many times my partner Keith mentions to me that my 'relaxing' (off) days look a lot like my 'working' days, as it seems that I am always in the process of making soemthing in some shape or form - be it drawing, painting, woodworking or fiber and needlework. To the untrained eye, it may appear that work time is the same as play time, but there are subtle differences that only other artists and designers can see. It is hard to explain sometimes.

I always say how fortunate I am to be doing something that I love. I don't think that a day goes by when I am not grateful for the path my life has taken. It hasn't come on its' own, but with many years of work and like anyone who aspires to a particular goal, there have been some bumps along the way.

I don't for one second think that I have reached my destination. To me, that would mean the journey is at an end and there is nothing left to explore or learn. I am one who considers my entire life a journey, and I will not complete it until I take my last breath. Otherwise, what is the point?

There is a difference between creating for 'work' and creating for ones' self. When I create for my job, I need to consider several things and ask myself many different questions. . .

Will others like this? Will it appeal to a broad audience?

Can this design be made into an understandable 'pattern' that others can easily follow?

Will I be able to market the pieces/kits to make this project and be able to turn a profit?

All these factors are important to anyone who plans on creating as a living. Although as artists and designers we don't like to think of them, without doing so would probably mean that our business would not survive.

I am not alone in thinking that sometimes this is the least "fun" part of the process. These nagging questions are always hanging overhead and while most of us enjoy just about any type of creating, we need to consider these questions very carefully in order to keep our business healthy and growing. It is just part of the business plan and necessary to survive as a designer.

As a result, there are times when we feel additional pressure that can sometimes stifle the flow of our creativity. I read about it often. We all get in a 'rut' and go through dry periods when we are not fond of anything we do. It becomes a bit overwhelming when we have the pressure to produce put on us (or we have put on ourselves). Some artists work better with that and some do not. I think it is something that is very personal and varies in degree from designer to designer. No two are exactly the same.

For myself, I work well with deadlines. I find that having a set 'end date' as a guide is not only welcome, but also necessary for me to be my most productive. I am not a fan of vagueness, and find that when someone gives me the freedom to do something 'whenever I have time' to do it, it usually never gets done. Truth being told, I don't remember the last time I had what others call 'spare time' or nothing to do. But that is a good thing for someone like me. Isn't it?

I have been designing for over 20 years now. As I think back to when I started, I recall some of the ideas that I had in my mind as to how to create a somewhat successful business. Over the years, I have tested many ideas and found that some of them work (for me) and some simply do not. I think that in most cases, "experience" is our greatest teacher and it takes many trials and failures to sift through and find what work for each of us. It is a continual learning process.

So back to the subject at hand - "relaxing".

One of my favorite ways to relax is to work on creating others' designs. Be it painting, woodworking or needlework, it is like therapy for me to create a project without having to "think" too much. I know that most of you will understand that, as most of you who 'craft' do so in your own leisure time and find it pleasurable to unwind by creating. I am no different, even though I create for a living.

The key to this is to find decent, no stress instructions that allow you to fully enjoy the process without pressure or anxiety. I find that as an added benefit, by doing this I am also honing my own teaching skills and making myself a better pattern maker - no matter what the media. It is a win/win all around.

One of my favorite things to do is to embroider. I love the convenience of picking up the piece and not having to worry about set-up or spilling or noisy tools running or anything like that. I can curl up on the couch at the end of the day and stitch for five minutes or five hours without much thought. When I am tired, I simply put the thread back into a box and I am done. There is something simple and wonderful about it. (For me, anyway) I find when I am stressed or anxious or befuddled by too many thoughts, it is the perfect way for me to calm down and relax.

I have shown my pieces before in my blog here and have had a great deal of encouragement from you all. I have enjoyed creating designs from Di van Kiekerk and love her easy-to-follow instructions. She is a wonderful teacher and is now retiring. While I will miss her posts tremendously, I am grateful that I have purchased several of her kits and will still follow her through her books and videos.

I have currently been working on my second large sampler piece that she has created in a kit. This one is from the book "Ribbon Embroidery and Stumpwork". I have shown the previous panels and in the past week or so I have finished up panels four and five and I thought you may want to see the result.

Here is the finished panel 4:










In creating it, I learned several new stitches, including the cast-on stitch for the hollyhocks (the red flowers) and the ribbon stitch for the blue delphiniums. They were so much fun and came out OK.

The ground flowers were easy and I was pleased with them as well:










And the tiny ladybug was stitched in single stranded silk, as the one before:










Overall I am pleased. The beautiful textures and depths of the flowers is really pretty in person:










Panel five went much quicker than anticipated.










The lovely, soft yellow irises were not as difficult as I had anticipated, and because of the ribbon, went quickly. I think it took longer to create the pretty stems than the flowers themselves.










I loved doing the wrapped wire stems though, using (again) a single strand of silk thread. The tiny thread really adds beautiful detail to the piece and is fun and relaxing for me.

The ground cover on this panel introduced two new stitches for me:










The pinkish roses were done in a stitch called "French knot roses" and I found they were much easier than I thought they would be to make look nice. I could do an entire panel of them! The peachy roases were done in a stitch called "spider's web roses" and they also came out beautiful. The forget-me-nots were done in a ribbon stitch, as were the leaves and I decided to add glass bead centers to them instead of French knots. (I am always a rebel - adding my own ideas to what I make).

Overall, this also made a beautiful and textured panel:










On to panel six . . .

I hope you enjoyed today's post. I am currently doing the final touches on my own simple embroidery kits that I am creating. I have all the supplies necessary to start selling the kits now and I only need to complete the pattern packet. As with all of my patterns, I will have lots of color photos and clear instructions. My goal is to engage even beginners and offer a fun and relaxing experience for them as well as seasoned stitchers.

Today I will be working on this pattern as well as the woodworking patterns that I featured yesterday. I have orders to cut as well, so it will be a busy day. Thank you to all who have encouraged me in these many directions. I think it makes my life happy and full. I love sharing my creative process with you all.

Whether you create as a job or create as a relaxation, I hope you all find enjoyment in what you do. For myself, 'making things' is as much a part of life as breathing, and I couldn't imagine my life without it.

I hope you have a wonderful and creative day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*12 Days of Christmas - Day 5 Complete! *

I have been busier than usual the past couple of weeks, and I expect that this will continue for the near future as we prepare our move into our new house. There is so much to consider and so much organizing to to! We are both really excited about it, but it is also very time consuming to plan and think things through and also figure out and purchase what we will need to make the move as seamless as possible regarding our business.

Since we no longer will be both working in one room, there have to be several adjustments made to our computer systems. Keith will be working both in the living room and also in the shop we are making downstairs. I will probably be spending the majority of time in my studio working, but would like to have access to my computer from the living room as well, as I can see myself settling down there in the evening to take in a movie or relaxing, but I will still want my computer available. We also will want computer access in our 'scroll saw room' on the second floor. This will mean quite a bit of skill in networking for everything to work properly, as well as having to purchase additional monitors, etc. But we think we are on the right track.

I promise to show everything that we will be doing in future blogs. I think that what we figured out will be relevant to those of you who are in similar circumstances, and may help you set up your own work places in the most efficient manner possible.

As I mentioned before - Keith and I are both sticklers for organizing and we plan to have a place that is comfortable, organized and most of all functional so that we can get the most productivity out of our days. Nothing bothers us more than having things in disarray. I am certain that is part of the anxiety that I am feeling these days, as I know that the weeks ahead will be somewhat crazy. But hopefully, not more so than they need to be and with some good planning, we will be able to do this as painless as possible. We already have been purchasing what we feel is necessary to organize and store our supplies. Hopefully the pieces we special ordered will arrive on time as well so we can jump right in and have places to put things when moving day comes. (One can only hope!)

This planning takes time though. The research and making decisions are part of the unseen picture that will make everything look like it is easy. Hopefully there will be only a short 'down time' when we actually move, and for the most part it will be 'business as usual'. That doesn't just happen.

Because of that, I will probably be very spotty in my blogs for the next few weeks. While I will share all the choices and show the new working spaces, I feel that it will be more interesting seeing everything come together rather than just wait for the pieces to arrive, as well as moving day. I have already ordered most of the furnishings for my studio, but they are sitting in storage either here or at Keith's mom's house - unopened. The child in me wants to tear open all the boxes and 'ooh' and 'ahh' over the new things, but the realistic adult knows that it wouldn't be a smart move for me to do that. Things will get damaged if they are all pulled out and it will be much easier to move them in the boxes they arrived in. Here is where patience and maturity needs to win out. (But just think of the day when I will be sitting in my empty studio and opening all those things up! It will be like Christmas for me!)

So for now we are just trying to keep focused on the business and keeping things as 'normal' as possible. One can try, anyway . . .

I wanted to show you the "Day 5" ornaments that I completed from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas set. They were all mailed out yesterday to the recipients, and while it was the first day of June, they were actually finished in May so I feel that technically I am still on schedule. I am thrilled with them as usual, and I hope those who receive them are as well.

Here is the finished face of Day 5:










. . . and the back:










The snowman was my favorite of the group (so far!) and I love the beautiful layered colors! This angle shows the Opal Dust sparkles and the rhinestone berries better:










Isn't it beautiful?? And for those of you who are new to my posts, I am doing six full sets, one "day" each month to complete the set in December (just in time for Christmas!) They are being sent out to each recipient each month. (Of course I am doing a set for myself!)










Here is how my five look together:










Aren't they amazingly beautiful??? Lynne Andrews really outdid herself on this design. You can get her painting instruction book Christmas Blessings by clicking on the name of the book and going to her website.

The ornament blanks are sold on my own site here: SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.

And we even have a Facebook support group of people who are making the set as a group over the year: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them! 

I hope you stop by and join either to paint the ornaments or even just to cheer us on. It is a great and inspiring group and it is fascinating to see the wonderful variations everyone has on their pieces!

I loved the Day 5 snowman so much that I decided to make a larger version on my SLDPK134 Large Snowflake wood piece.










Instead of the five gold rings, I strung a set of beautiful metal snowflake charms for the snowman to hold:










I loved the way it came out and the charms added a beautiful dimension and the piece can be out all season that way. I have been asked about the charms and have them on order. I will put them up on the site as soon as they are available or you can email me and I will hold a set for you. I will be charging $3 per set of five charms.

Today I am working on making my patterns for the wood pieces I showed earlier this week. I have some photography to do and I will be good to go. I am also making a general instruction book for the Sheila Landry Design Elements that will be available on the site in the next few days. That will give a better explanation of the patterns and their versatility.

So that about covers it for today. It is another warm and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia and truly a beautiful day. I would love to play "hookie" and run to the beach, but I don't have that luxury right now. Perhaps when things are all settled.

I hope you all have a wonderful day as well! Thanks for stopping by and reading. Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days of Christmas - Day 5 Complete! *
> 
> I have been busier than usual the past couple of weeks, and I expect that this will continue for the near future as we prepare our move into our new house. There is so much to consider and so much organizing to to! We are both really excited about it, but it is also very time consuming to plan and think things through and also figure out and purchase what we will need to make the move as seamless as possible regarding our business.
> 
> Since we no longer will be both working in one room, there have to be several adjustments made to our computer systems. Keith will be working both in the living room and also in the shop we are making downstairs. I will probably be spending the majority of time in my studio working, but would like to have access to my computer from the living room as well, as I can see myself settling down there in the evening to take in a movie or relaxing, but I will still want my computer available. We also will want computer access in our 'scroll saw room' on the second floor. This will mean quite a bit of skill in networking for everything to work properly, as well as having to purchase additional monitors, etc. But we think we are on the right track.
> 
> I promise to show everything that we will be doing in future blogs. I think that what we figured out will be relevant to those of you who are in similar circumstances, and may help you set up your own work places in the most efficient manner possible.
> 
> As I mentioned before - Keith and I are both sticklers for organizing and we plan to have a place that is comfortable, organized and most of all functional so that we can get the most productivity out of our days. Nothing bothers us more than having things in disarray. I am certain that is part of the anxiety that I am feeling these days, as I know that the weeks ahead will be somewhat crazy. But hopefully, not more so than they need to be and with some good planning, we will be able to do this as painless as possible. We already have been purchasing what we feel is necessary to organize and store our supplies. Hopefully the pieces we special ordered will arrive on time as well so we can jump right in and have places to put things when moving day comes. (One can only hope!)
> 
> This planning takes time though. The research and making decisions are part of the unseen picture that will make everything look like it is easy. Hopefully there will be only a short 'down time' when we actually move, and for the most part it will be 'business as usual'. That doesn't just happen.
> 
> Because of that, I will probably be very spotty in my blogs for the next few weeks. While I will share all the choices and show the new working spaces, I feel that it will be more interesting seeing everything come together rather than just wait for the pieces to arrive, as well as moving day. I have already ordered most of the furnishings for my studio, but they are sitting in storage either here or at Keith's mom's house - unopened. The child in me wants to tear open all the boxes and 'ooh' and 'ahh' over the new things, but the realistic adult knows that it wouldn't be a smart move for me to do that. Things will get damaged if they are all pulled out and it will be much easier to move them in the boxes they arrived in. Here is where patience and maturity needs to win out. (But just think of the day when I will be sitting in my empty studio and opening all those things up! It will be like Christmas for me!)
> 
> So for now we are just trying to keep focused on the business and keeping things as 'normal' as possible. One can try, anyway . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you the "Day 5" ornaments that I completed from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas set. They were all mailed out yesterday to the recipients, and while it was the first day of June, they were actually finished in May so I feel that technically I am still on schedule. I am thrilled with them as usual, and I hope those who receive them are as well.
> 
> Here is the finished face of Day 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowman was my favorite of the group (so far!) and I love the beautiful layered colors! This angle shows the Opal Dust sparkles and the rhinestone berries better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?? And for those of you who are new to my posts, I am doing six full sets, one "day" each month to complete the set in December (just in time for Christmas!) They are being sent out to each recipient each month. (Of course I am doing a set for myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how my five look together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they amazingly beautiful??? Lynne Andrews really outdid herself on this design. You can get her painting instruction book Christmas Blessings by clicking on the name of the book and going to her website.
> 
> The ornament blanks are sold on my own site here: SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> And we even have a Facebook support group of people who are making the set as a group over the year: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!
> 
> I hope you stop by and join either to paint the ornaments or even just to cheer us on. It is a great and inspiring group and it is fascinating to see the wonderful variations everyone has on their pieces!
> 
> I loved the Day 5 snowman so much that I decided to make a larger version on my SLDPK134 Large Snowflake wood piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the five gold rings, I strung a set of beautiful metal snowflake charms for the snowman to hold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way it came out and the charms added a beautiful dimension and the piece can be out all season that way. I have been asked about the charms and have them on order. I will put them up on the site as soon as they are available or you can email me and I will hold a set for you. I will be charging $3 per set of five charms.
> 
> Today I am working on making my patterns for the wood pieces I showed earlier this week. I have some photography to do and I will be good to go. I am also making a general instruction book for the Sheila Landry Design Elements that will be available on the site in the next few days. That will give a better explanation of the patterns and their versatility.
> 
> So that about covers it for today. It is another warm and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia and truly a beautiful day. I would love to play "hookie" and run to the beach, but I don't have that luxury right now. Perhaps when things are all settled.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well! Thanks for stopping by and reading. Happy Thursday to you!


The 12 days of Christmas ornaments are very beautiful. It's great to have people painting along with you and a wonderful gift. Looking forward to reading about your move and your new studio set up. Exciting times for you


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *12 Days of Christmas - Day 5 Complete! *
> 
> I have been busier than usual the past couple of weeks, and I expect that this will continue for the near future as we prepare our move into our new house. There is so much to consider and so much organizing to to! We are both really excited about it, but it is also very time consuming to plan and think things through and also figure out and purchase what we will need to make the move as seamless as possible regarding our business.
> 
> Since we no longer will be both working in one room, there have to be several adjustments made to our computer systems. Keith will be working both in the living room and also in the shop we are making downstairs. I will probably be spending the majority of time in my studio working, but would like to have access to my computer from the living room as well, as I can see myself settling down there in the evening to take in a movie or relaxing, but I will still want my computer available. We also will want computer access in our 'scroll saw room' on the second floor. This will mean quite a bit of skill in networking for everything to work properly, as well as having to purchase additional monitors, etc. But we think we are on the right track.
> 
> I promise to show everything that we will be doing in future blogs. I think that what we figured out will be relevant to those of you who are in similar circumstances, and may help you set up your own work places in the most efficient manner possible.
> 
> As I mentioned before - Keith and I are both sticklers for organizing and we plan to have a place that is comfortable, organized and most of all functional so that we can get the most productivity out of our days. Nothing bothers us more than having things in disarray. I am certain that is part of the anxiety that I am feeling these days, as I know that the weeks ahead will be somewhat crazy. But hopefully, not more so than they need to be and with some good planning, we will be able to do this as painless as possible. We already have been purchasing what we feel is necessary to organize and store our supplies. Hopefully the pieces we special ordered will arrive on time as well so we can jump right in and have places to put things when moving day comes. (One can only hope!)
> 
> This planning takes time though. The research and making decisions are part of the unseen picture that will make everything look like it is easy. Hopefully there will be only a short 'down time' when we actually move, and for the most part it will be 'business as usual'. That doesn't just happen.
> 
> Because of that, I will probably be very spotty in my blogs for the next few weeks. While I will share all the choices and show the new working spaces, I feel that it will be more interesting seeing everything come together rather than just wait for the pieces to arrive, as well as moving day. I have already ordered most of the furnishings for my studio, but they are sitting in storage either here or at Keith's mom's house - unopened. The child in me wants to tear open all the boxes and 'ooh' and 'ahh' over the new things, but the realistic adult knows that it wouldn't be a smart move for me to do that. Things will get damaged if they are all pulled out and it will be much easier to move them in the boxes they arrived in. Here is where patience and maturity needs to win out. (But just think of the day when I will be sitting in my empty studio and opening all those things up! It will be like Christmas for me!)
> 
> So for now we are just trying to keep focused on the business and keeping things as 'normal' as possible. One can try, anyway . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you the "Day 5" ornaments that I completed from my Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas set. They were all mailed out yesterday to the recipients, and while it was the first day of June, they were actually finished in May so I feel that technically I am still on schedule. I am thrilled with them as usual, and I hope those who receive them are as well.
> 
> Here is the finished face of Day 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snowman was my favorite of the group (so far!) and I love the beautiful layered colors! This angle shows the Opal Dust sparkles and the rhinestone berries better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?? And for those of you who are new to my posts, I am doing six full sets, one "day" each month to complete the set in December (just in time for Christmas!) They are being sent out to each recipient each month. (Of course I am doing a set for myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how my five look together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they amazingly beautiful??? Lynne Andrews really outdid herself on this design. You can get her painting instruction book Christmas Blessings by clicking on the name of the book and going to her website.
> 
> The ornament blanks are sold on my own site here: SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> And we even have a Facebook support group of people who are making the set as a group over the year: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!
> 
> I hope you stop by and join either to paint the ornaments or even just to cheer us on. It is a great and inspiring group and it is fascinating to see the wonderful variations everyone has on their pieces!
> 
> I loved the Day 5 snowman so much that I decided to make a larger version on my SLDPK134 Large Snowflake wood piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the five gold rings, I strung a set of beautiful metal snowflake charms for the snowman to hold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way it came out and the charms added a beautiful dimension and the piece can be out all season that way. I have been asked about the charms and have them on order. I will put them up on the site as soon as they are available or you can email me and I will hold a set for you. I will be charging $3 per set of five charms.
> 
> Today I am working on making my patterns for the wood pieces I showed earlier this week. I have some photography to do and I will be good to go. I am also making a general instruction book for the Sheila Landry Design Elements that will be available on the site in the next few days. That will give a better explanation of the patterns and their versatility.
> 
> So that about covers it for today. It is another warm and sunny morning here in Nova Scotia and truly a beautiful day. I would love to play "hookie" and run to the beach, but I don't have that luxury right now. Perhaps when things are all settled.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day as well! Thanks for stopping by and reading. Happy Thursday to you!


Thank you, Anna. I really love them. Seeing each one come to life is very exciting.  It does help to have a group to do this with. We all encourage each other. I feel as if I am moving slow as molasses though. But there is so much to do. It will be worth it in the end though.

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Little Break*

In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.

This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.

Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.

So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.

I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.

For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.










His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.

Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.

I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.

Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Break*
> 
> In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.
> 
> This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.
> 
> Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.
> 
> So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.
> 
> I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.
> 
> For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.
> 
> Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.
> 
> I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Nice new design by Keith.
Hope that your packing goes really well. Looking forward to seeing your new workshop once it is set up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Break*
> 
> In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.
> 
> This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.
> 
> Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.
> 
> So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.
> 
> I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.
> 
> For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.
> 
> Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.
> 
> I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, John.  We will have two workshops - one for scroll saw and 'small' projects and a larger shop in the basement for the bigger things (and for Keith to play with his remote control cars - he collects them!) PLUS I will have my own full studio on the main floor which will be my "girl cave" and a place to get lost in! I am very excited, but somewhat overwhelmed as well. You have been following me since the beginning, and you know how out of character it is for me to not be 'making stuff' of one type or another. Right now my mind is in a million places. It is hard for me to focus and stay on track with designing. But it is all good and in the next month or so, it will be a wonderful transition. I hope so anyway. Thank you for your friendship over these years. I still have something nice that I am planning with you in mind for this autumn. I can't wait to see it come into reality. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Break*
> 
> In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.
> 
> This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.
> 
> Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.
> 
> So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.
> 
> I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.
> 
> For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.
> 
> Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.
> 
> I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila, My computer has been down for a couple so I've missed your blogs. Where are you moving to? Still in Nova Scotia? As usual Keith's plaque is magnificent! I certainly like the subjects he chooses to use. Sush a sincere thinker he is. His craftsmanship is equal to yours, as both are always EXCELLENT!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Break*
> 
> In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.
> 
> This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.
> 
> Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.
> 
> So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.
> 
> I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.
> 
> For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.
> 
> Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.
> 
> I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Keith's plaque is as usual beautifully done and I love his saying. You must be getting really excited as your moving day approaches. It will be great to follow along with you as you settle in.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Break*
> 
> In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.
> 
> This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.
> 
> Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.
> 
> So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.
> 
> I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.
> 
> For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.
> 
> Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.
> 
> I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


We are getting excited, Anna. I just can't wait! 

I will certainly be blogging about our storage areas, shop(s) and setting up my studio! It is going to be quite a fun summer! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Little Break*
> 
> In preparing to move in a few weeks, you can imagine that things are a bit different in my life these days. Even though the 'big day' is a couple of weeks away, my general routine is rather 'off' and my mind has been in many different directions. For the first time in years, I feel as if I am not producing designs like I should.
> 
> This isn't a matter of "Designer's Block" or anything of that nature. I have more ideas than I have time to create. It is more like "Designer's Distraction" which means my mind is continually being pulled in other directions and it is difficult to focus on the task at hand. It is very out of character for me, but I am sure it is part of the process and I am certain that it is only temporary and that I will be back to my 'normal', productive self soon.
> 
> Until then I feel that it is perhaps better to lower my blogging goals quite a bit. I am so used to posting every day, as I love the support and motivation that each of you provide me, as well as the feedback on my projects. But I am finding that I am having a great deal of interesting and positive things to discuss each day, as much of the preparation for moving involves mundane tasks that we all do every day. Nothing exciting here.
> 
> So I think that I will post on a 'as needed' basis for now. I think that it is better to provide fewer posts and keep the content of them relevant as opposed to just typing to fill space every day. I hope you agree.
> 
> I can assure you when I am back to being settled in and creating full time again, I will be posting every day. I am happy that we are getting our move in at the beginning of the summer, as I have many wonderful and fun ideas for autumn and holiday projects that I will be able to develop as soon as I begin to settle. I hope you join me for that adventure.
> 
> For today's post, I wanted to show a new design that Keith created over the weekend that you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK677 Love Gives Us a Fairytale plaque is great for a wedding gift, anniversary, or any time you want to tell your loved one how you feel. I think it is beautiful and one of his best to date. You can purchase the pattern on the site by following the link.
> 
> Thank you all for indulging my time off. As always, we will be open for business and available to answer your questions and fill orders. We hope that there will only be a small 'hiccup' on the day we transfer our computers to our new home and that will be very short-lived. I will certainly announce that day here prior to it happening.
> 
> I miss writing every day and hearing from you all, but I know that it is necessary in order for us to grow and improve. I hope that you all understand and keep in touch via our site and the Wordpress site. You can subscribe to my blog there and sign up to receive notifications when I do post. It is working out rather well over there.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I hope to keep you posted and be back to every day blogging soon.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


It's always exciting to be moving to a new space/home. Always stressful as well. One step at a time. The end will be happy happy happy for all.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Organization*

As I mentioned before, the next several weeks will be quite busy for Keith and I. We are in the process of preparing to move in the next few weeks and there is a great deal of things we need to do. It isn't that we were unorganized while living in our current place, but rather that we are expanding our living space to nearly four times what we have today. Needless to say, we are beyond excited.

While Keith and I think differently on several issues (and what couple doesn't?), one thing that we have in common is that we both love organization.

(I can almost feel you cringing when I say that!)

Both of us believe in living in tidy surroundings where everything has its place not only is less stressful, but makes us happier and more productive. It is a way of life for both of us.

I think that played a very important part in our decision to move. For years we made things work for us in our one bedroom place here. We practically had our organization down to a science. Even though we used the scroll saw in the corner of our kitchen to cut out our samples and work pieces, if you didn't know we did woodworking for a living, you would never realize it. Everything had its place and each time we planned a scroll saw session, we put everything away in its place, leaving the counters pretty much bare so that the clean up was relatively easy. It was a quick five minutes invested before cutting and probably 10 - 15 minutes afterword to get everything back in order. It worked well for many years.

But lately, I have been very busy cutting painting surfaces and providing them for painters. As this has become a larger part of my business, it meant more time cutting and less time drawing and designing. The cutting sessions went from maybe once or twice a month into one full day or two per week - and more when I had new products introduced. This began to prove to be a bit of an inconvenience for us both. Not to mention the storage of the said wood pieces and other art supplies.

It just didn't work anymore.

A few months ago, we found a wonderful new place to live. It is right down the road from where we are now, which means we get to stay in our beautiful neighborhood near the river. The couple who owns the house is lovely and we seemed to hit it off right away. We needed a long-term commitment from them and they wanted someone who would take care of their property as if it were their own. It seems to be a 'perfect match.' We made the commitment with them and began planning to move at the end of June, which is not quickly approaching.

In moving to such a large area, there is much to be considered. Not only did I need to plan out my studio, but also our basement shop, our scrolling workshop that will be on the second floor and the possibility of using part of the barn later on for larger woodworking projects. It it quite exciting, but also has been very expensive and time-consuming. It all serves a great purpose though. By the time we are fully settled in, we will have not only a beautiful living area, but a wonderful work area as well. I am sure that will lead to better productivity.

But for now, there is the 'storm before the calm'. Even though most of our things are in pretty good order, the issue of having too many 'things' without enough space has taken its toll on us. So before we make the move, we want to go through things and get everything in good order, so the move will be as seemless as possible. That takes time more than anything.

I had began going through my ribbon and trims. I knew that was one thing that was an issue, as I purchased only a couple of meters at a time and some were on spools and some were not and I had about 3-4 boxes that had pieces in them. When I pulled them out and put them all together, it was quite a mess:










No wonder I didn't really know what I had! I find that "not knowing" what you have is the most common reason we tend to over buy supplies. This had to be rectified!

When we were at Michael's craft store the other day, I saw these 13" x 13" scrap book paper boxes on sale for $5 each. I bought four of them, as I thought they would be great for holding a variety of supplies. They are only about 3" deep, so they will stack nicely as well in a cabinet.










I used my scroll saw and created a nice, sturdy grid frame to put inside using 1/4" birch plywood. I could have used 1/8" wood, but I wanted this to really be nice. I imagine that cardboard or foam board would also work if you don't have access to a scroll saw.










I then used foam core board to cut some simple bobbins to wrap the trims and ribbon on. Again - I could have been fancy and cut a bunch from 1/8" stock on the scroll saw (I am not ruling that out for a later time!) but for now, I thought the foam would suffice. I used a T-square and Exacto knife to make the squares, and then ordinary household scissors to create the bow-shaped bobbins:










After nearly 2 days of winding (No - not continual, but probably about 6-8 hours realistically - I watched three of my favorite movies while I did it) here is what I now have:










Pretty slick, isn't it?? 

As you can see, I need to use another box for the extras. Also, these are packed pretty tight,which means there is no room for adding more. (Let's be realistic - there WILL be more ribbon and trim added as we continue to work!) So the second box will be good for a while at least.

Isn't this incredible??? It is funny how simple things make me happy. Now, when loooking for a certain color or type of ribbon, I only need to glance at my ribbon box and I will know immediately what I have on hand. No more sifting through different boxes and trying to find things through a tangled mess! This size of grid and bobbins will accommodate many types of thread, ribbons and trims. You can use it for so many wonderful supplies and have them all at hand at a glance!

. . . and you all thought I have been 'slacking' because I haven't posted as much!  . . .

I hope this little post inspires you to think about your own supplies. It is actually not hard to do, and as I said - the foam board would also make wonderful dividers. If you wish, I will post the pattern on my site for the grid I created for this size box. Just let me know in the comments if you would like it and I will get it up there for you.

We are only two weekends away from the actual move! The time will pass quickly I am sure but in other respects, not quickly enough. I hope that you enjoy me sharing our transition with you all and I also hope you get some organizational ideas from us that you can use yourself. It is a lot of fun really, and something that you won't regret investing your time doing.

Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Organization*
> 
> As I mentioned before, the next several weeks will be quite busy for Keith and I. We are in the process of preparing to move in the next few weeks and there is a great deal of things we need to do. It isn't that we were unorganized while living in our current place, but rather that we are expanding our living space to nearly four times what we have today. Needless to say, we are beyond excited.
> 
> While Keith and I think differently on several issues (and what couple doesn't?), one thing that we have in common is that we both love organization.
> 
> (I can almost feel you cringing when I say that!)
> 
> Both of us believe in living in tidy surroundings where everything has its place not only is less stressful, but makes us happier and more productive. It is a way of life for both of us.
> 
> I think that played a very important part in our decision to move. For years we made things work for us in our one bedroom place here. We practically had our organization down to a science. Even though we used the scroll saw in the corner of our kitchen to cut out our samples and work pieces, if you didn't know we did woodworking for a living, you would never realize it. Everything had its place and each time we planned a scroll saw session, we put everything away in its place, leaving the counters pretty much bare so that the clean up was relatively easy. It was a quick five minutes invested before cutting and probably 10 - 15 minutes afterword to get everything back in order. It worked well for many years.
> 
> But lately, I have been very busy cutting painting surfaces and providing them for painters. As this has become a larger part of my business, it meant more time cutting and less time drawing and designing. The cutting sessions went from maybe once or twice a month into one full day or two per week - and more when I had new products introduced. This began to prove to be a bit of an inconvenience for us both. Not to mention the storage of the said wood pieces and other art supplies.
> 
> It just didn't work anymore.
> 
> A few months ago, we found a wonderful new place to live. It is right down the road from where we are now, which means we get to stay in our beautiful neighborhood near the river. The couple who owns the house is lovely and we seemed to hit it off right away. We needed a long-term commitment from them and they wanted someone who would take care of their property as if it were their own. It seems to be a 'perfect match.' We made the commitment with them and began planning to move at the end of June, which is not quickly approaching.
> 
> In moving to such a large area, there is much to be considered. Not only did I need to plan out my studio, but also our basement shop, our scrolling workshop that will be on the second floor and the possibility of using part of the barn later on for larger woodworking projects. It it quite exciting, but also has been very expensive and time-consuming. It all serves a great purpose though. By the time we are fully settled in, we will have not only a beautiful living area, but a wonderful work area as well. I am sure that will lead to better productivity.
> 
> But for now, there is the 'storm before the calm'. Even though most of our things are in pretty good order, the issue of having too many 'things' without enough space has taken its toll on us. So before we make the move, we want to go through things and get everything in good order, so the move will be as seemless as possible. That takes time more than anything.
> 
> I had began going through my ribbon and trims. I knew that was one thing that was an issue, as I purchased only a couple of meters at a time and some were on spools and some were not and I had about 3-4 boxes that had pieces in them. When I pulled them out and put them all together, it was quite a mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I didn't really know what I had! I find that "not knowing" what you have is the most common reason we tend to over buy supplies. This had to be rectified!
> 
> When we were at Michael's craft store the other day, I saw these 13" x 13" scrap book paper boxes on sale for $5 each. I bought four of them, as I thought they would be great for holding a variety of supplies. They are only about 3" deep, so they will stack nicely as well in a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my scroll saw and created a nice, sturdy grid frame to put inside using 1/4" birch plywood. I could have used 1/8" wood, but I wanted this to really be nice. I imagine that cardboard or foam board would also work if you don't have access to a scroll saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then used foam core board to cut some simple bobbins to wrap the trims and ribbon on. Again - I could have been fancy and cut a bunch from 1/8" stock on the scroll saw (I am not ruling that out for a later time!) but for now, I thought the foam would suffice. I used a T-square and Exacto knife to make the squares, and then ordinary household scissors to create the bow-shaped bobbins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly 2 days of winding (No - not continual, but probably about 6-8 hours realistically - I watched three of my favorite movies while I did it) here is what I now have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick, isn't it??
> 
> As you can see, I need to use another box for the extras. Also, these are packed pretty tight,which means there is no room for adding more. (Let's be realistic - there WILL be more ribbon and trim added as we continue to work!) So the second box will be good for a while at least.
> 
> Isn't this incredible??? It is funny how simple things make me happy. Now, when loooking for a certain color or type of ribbon, I only need to glance at my ribbon box and I will know immediately what I have on hand. No more sifting through different boxes and trying to find things through a tangled mess! This size of grid and bobbins will accommodate many types of thread, ribbons and trims. You can use it for so many wonderful supplies and have them all at hand at a glance!
> 
> . . . and you all thought I have been 'slacking' because I haven't posted as much!  . . .
> 
> I hope this little post inspires you to think about your own supplies. It is actually not hard to do, and as I said - the foam board would also make wonderful dividers. If you wish, I will post the pattern on my site for the grid I created for this size box. Just let me know in the comments if you would like it and I will get it up there for you.
> 
> We are only two weekends away from the actual move! The time will pass quickly I am sure but in other respects, not quickly enough. I hope that you enjoy me sharing our transition with you all and I also hope you get some organizational ideas from us that you can use yourself. It is a lot of fun really, and something that you won't regret investing your time doing.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday!


All I can say is, You're both gonna luv that extra space.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Organization*
> 
> As I mentioned before, the next several weeks will be quite busy for Keith and I. We are in the process of preparing to move in the next few weeks and there is a great deal of things we need to do. It isn't that we were unorganized while living in our current place, but rather that we are expanding our living space to nearly four times what we have today. Needless to say, we are beyond excited.
> 
> While Keith and I think differently on several issues (and what couple doesn't?), one thing that we have in common is that we both love organization.
> 
> (I can almost feel you cringing when I say that!)
> 
> Both of us believe in living in tidy surroundings where everything has its place not only is less stressful, but makes us happier and more productive. It is a way of life for both of us.
> 
> I think that played a very important part in our decision to move. For years we made things work for us in our one bedroom place here. We practically had our organization down to a science. Even though we used the scroll saw in the corner of our kitchen to cut out our samples and work pieces, if you didn't know we did woodworking for a living, you would never realize it. Everything had its place and each time we planned a scroll saw session, we put everything away in its place, leaving the counters pretty much bare so that the clean up was relatively easy. It was a quick five minutes invested before cutting and probably 10 - 15 minutes afterword to get everything back in order. It worked well for many years.
> 
> But lately, I have been very busy cutting painting surfaces and providing them for painters. As this has become a larger part of my business, it meant more time cutting and less time drawing and designing. The cutting sessions went from maybe once or twice a month into one full day or two per week - and more when I had new products introduced. This began to prove to be a bit of an inconvenience for us both. Not to mention the storage of the said wood pieces and other art supplies.
> 
> It just didn't work anymore.
> 
> A few months ago, we found a wonderful new place to live. It is right down the road from where we are now, which means we get to stay in our beautiful neighborhood near the river. The couple who owns the house is lovely and we seemed to hit it off right away. We needed a long-term commitment from them and they wanted someone who would take care of their property as if it were their own. It seems to be a 'perfect match.' We made the commitment with them and began planning to move at the end of June, which is not quickly approaching.
> 
> In moving to such a large area, there is much to be considered. Not only did I need to plan out my studio, but also our basement shop, our scrolling workshop that will be on the second floor and the possibility of using part of the barn later on for larger woodworking projects. It it quite exciting, but also has been very expensive and time-consuming. It all serves a great purpose though. By the time we are fully settled in, we will have not only a beautiful living area, but a wonderful work area as well. I am sure that will lead to better productivity.
> 
> But for now, there is the 'storm before the calm'. Even though most of our things are in pretty good order, the issue of having too many 'things' without enough space has taken its toll on us. So before we make the move, we want to go through things and get everything in good order, so the move will be as seemless as possible. That takes time more than anything.
> 
> I had began going through my ribbon and trims. I knew that was one thing that was an issue, as I purchased only a couple of meters at a time and some were on spools and some were not and I had about 3-4 boxes that had pieces in them. When I pulled them out and put them all together, it was quite a mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I didn't really know what I had! I find that "not knowing" what you have is the most common reason we tend to over buy supplies. This had to be rectified!
> 
> When we were at Michael's craft store the other day, I saw these 13" x 13" scrap book paper boxes on sale for $5 each. I bought four of them, as I thought they would be great for holding a variety of supplies. They are only about 3" deep, so they will stack nicely as well in a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my scroll saw and created a nice, sturdy grid frame to put inside using 1/4" birch plywood. I could have used 1/8" wood, but I wanted this to really be nice. I imagine that cardboard or foam board would also work if you don't have access to a scroll saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then used foam core board to cut some simple bobbins to wrap the trims and ribbon on. Again - I could have been fancy and cut a bunch from 1/8" stock on the scroll saw (I am not ruling that out for a later time!) but for now, I thought the foam would suffice. I used a T-square and Exacto knife to make the squares, and then ordinary household scissors to create the bow-shaped bobbins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly 2 days of winding (No - not continual, but probably about 6-8 hours realistically - I watched three of my favorite movies while I did it) here is what I now have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick, isn't it??
> 
> As you can see, I need to use another box for the extras. Also, these are packed pretty tight,which means there is no room for adding more. (Let's be realistic - there WILL be more ribbon and trim added as we continue to work!) So the second box will be good for a while at least.
> 
> Isn't this incredible??? It is funny how simple things make me happy. Now, when loooking for a certain color or type of ribbon, I only need to glance at my ribbon box and I will know immediately what I have on hand. No more sifting through different boxes and trying to find things through a tangled mess! This size of grid and bobbins will accommodate many types of thread, ribbons and trims. You can use it for so many wonderful supplies and have them all at hand at a glance!
> 
> . . . and you all thought I have been 'slacking' because I haven't posted as much!  . . .
> 
> I hope this little post inspires you to think about your own supplies. It is actually not hard to do, and as I said - the foam board would also make wonderful dividers. If you wish, I will post the pattern on my site for the grid I created for this size box. Just let me know in the comments if you would like it and I will get it up there for you.
> 
> We are only two weekends away from the actual move! The time will pass quickly I am sure but in other respects, not quickly enough. I hope that you enjoy me sharing our transition with you all and I also hope you get some organizational ideas from us that you can use yourself. It is a lot of fun really, and something that you won't regret investing your time doing.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend! Happy Friday!


I think we will do great there, Roger!  I can't wait! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Move is ON!*

It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!

I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK". 

So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .

With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.

Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:

Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:










The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):










And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)










All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular. 

For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:










These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.

You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.

Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.










I think they look FABULOUS! 

Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!

I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.

I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


----------



## RandyinFlorida

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Is your "place" a new shop or a new home (or both).


----------



## littlecope

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Moving is a royal pain Sheila, there is no question…
But it's also an opportunity for New Beginnings,
a time for New Traditions and Habits!
Know this, that in a few months (or maybe in a Year or so)
You'll look back at your old place fondly,
but you'll scratch your head
wondering how you ever managed in such a small place!
All the Best, to You and Keith, in your "New Home"!
Enjoy!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Great new projects from both you and Keith, Sheila. Your elements projects are a wonderful idea. Best wishes for the move - it will be organized chaos for a while but all worth it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Hi, everyone - This is a new home to rent, and we will also have a beautiful new shop. For the past 7 years, we have lived in a small, one bedroom apartment and I scroll saw in the kitchen. Work has grown and just been too busy to keep that up. I am happy to say that we will have a full house to work out of! It has a basement for Keith to set up a place to work on his RC's and keep his tools, and a large room upstairs that will be our 'workshop' where we can saw and do our usual project work. I will also have a beautiful, large 'studio' (la-de-da!! LOL!) for my designing and drawing and artwork. It will be a wonderful change for us, but lots of work! I promise many, many photos to come!

Thank you all for stopping by!


----------



## RandyinFlorida

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Wish the site had a "like" button. Best of everything Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Thank you so much, Randy!  I feel as if I have been neglecting my Lumberjocks, but it has just been crazy. I know I will be back when I settle. 

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


so glad for you both, you will love your new home and the ability it gives you to make it yours. Enjoy


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Move is ON!*
> 
> It is funny how something that has been a habit so long can fall out of being a habit so quickly. In the past couple of weeks, so many habits that I have acquired over time have been greatly altered. I expect it will be like that for the next few weeks, as we received the KEYS to our new place and are going to finally be able to start moving things there! How exciting this is for us!
> 
> I am filled with a wide range of emotions right now. I go from being excited and happy to being completely overwhelmed. For any of you who know me at all, you know that I love keeping stuff in order. Seeing the piles grow here in our little place as we prepare to move can feel a bit overwelming. Add to that we are just beginning this journey and things will get quite a bit worse before they get better. There is just no way around it. So I am learning to not worry about what is in front of me now and not look at everything all at once and know in my heart that it will all be "OK".
> 
> So again - I will be on away from blogging for a while. I will pop in as much as I can to update everyone, but for now, my priorities have to be with the task at hand. After all - it is for the 'Greater Good' of us all. This is where patience comes into play. A test, if you will . . . .
> 
> With that said, we did manage to update the site this weekend.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of what is new on the site:
> 
> Keith has three new plaques that are just wonderful. His first is SLDK677 - Love Gives us a Fairytale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a fun and whimsical plaque for the kitchen (SLDK676 - I Cook With Wine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, his SLDK675 - Our Love Story Plaque pattern - a great pattern you can personalize with the optional add-on section. (The personalization can be done by Keith for an extra cost - but the lettering is included in the pattern for you to do it yourself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of these patterns are already showing to be quite popular.
> 
> For myself, I finally was able to launch my SLDE Sheila Landry Designs Elements series that I had shown hints of earlier. I don't know if it was the best time to do so, when I am so pulled in so many directions, but I feel as if I haven't had anything new for quite a while and I really am excited about the possibilities of how this will work. The first three patterns are shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the SLDEBI01 - Robins, SLDEFL01 - Crocuses and the SLDEFR01 -Basic Frames. The photo shows how well they work together. I am offering a free "Introduction Sheet" that explains them a bit more that you can download HERE.
> 
> You can read about them on their descriptions and on the introduction sheet.
> 
> Finally, I want my painting followers to know that I got my shipment of beautiful metal snowflake charms! I put a product on my site for them and plan to add in more wonderful embellishments soon that you can use with your painting or craft projects. I used my charms on my SLDPK134 Snowflake Beveled Plaque along with a wonderful Lynne Andrews pattern from her "12 Days of Christmas" book - Christmas Blessings. You can get the charms here: EMB01 - Metal Snowflake Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look FABULOUS!
> 
> Well - that is about all I have time for today. I have to get moving - literally!
> 
> I promise to be back in full swing soon. Just as soon as time will allow.
> 
> I will keep you posted on what we are up to as much as possible. Until then, have a wonderful week full of creativity!


Thank you, Bob.


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm BACK!!*

It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.

But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.

The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.

Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.

Here is a photo of our home:










It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.

I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.

Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.

We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)










We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:










Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.










Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.

Here is the view of the other side of the room:










The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.










Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!

You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.

Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:










I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!

I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:










So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## patron

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


well done sheila

take a moment ….

.... to DANCE

nice digs
happy campers
(at home)

congratulations !


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


A beautiful house which will be a beautiful home! May you have many years of health, happiness and prosperity in your new digs. Welcome back Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you both so much. It has felt quite odd not writing for the past couple of weeks. I suppose it has become a habit for me. Although I have been more tired than I think I ever have been in my life! I have always worked hard, but this was a different kind of work. Perhaps I am getting older. (Wouldn't that be a surprise! LOL!)

We both look forward to all the fun days ahead and creating from this wonderful SPACE that we now live it. It will be quite different and I hope more productive!

I wish you both a wonderful afternoon! xo

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Well, it sure sounds like you are enjoying the many changes and improvements, and that's great.
I hope that you both can enjoy your new home far more than you ever expect to.
Is there a nice new scrolled WELCOME HOME sign at the front door?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you so much, John. We certainly are enjoying things. I have several places for both scrolled AND painted welcome signs and decorations. I can't wait to get back to creating again!  Thanks for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Your are back,...so I see,
Nice house, nice looking Car too!!
House is coming along nicely.
I dont see anybody doing too much huffing and puffing (grunt work) though
I hope you are not too tired after moving your Scroll saw to enjoy the view!!
imagine moving my "stuff" it would be the death of me..
Congratulations !!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Ahh, Rob - but you don't see the bruises and battle scars that I have obtained in the past couple of weeks. To look at me, you would think I have been in a street fight. Just yesterday I was scurrying out of the house (to go to the GYM no less - I thought I would get fully back into that part of the routine as well) and as I went down the three little porch steps, my foot slipped and I slid down on my back. Now my elbow has an ugly scrape and my back has two large black bruises on it. As if I needed another place to ache!

I am finding that this old Chicago girl is kind of tough. Nothing has broken (yet) and even though I am no spring chickie, my bones must be pretty resilient. That first trip of the day down the stairs has to be treated with extreme caution though. It is not a pretty sight! LOL!

But the battle scars are worth it. They will heal and all will be well again. Things are coming together nicely. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Congrats to you both. Luv the wrap around porch. One day at a time. Everything will find its place.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm BACK!!*
> 
> It has been a crazy couple of weeks! Even though I didn't get much 'work' done, I don't think I have ever worked harder in my life. Perhaps it is because I am a touch older now (EGADS!) Or maybe it was because this was the first time that I had to not only move myself, but a moderately successful business as well. It certainly entailed much more than I had anticipated.
> 
> But all went well and there were barely any hiccups in the process. We were fortunate in so many respects. The house we moved into is a lovely two-story home over 100 years old. It has a history that we are learning more about every day. The owners are wonderful and kind people who are a joy to deal with. (We are renting this home long-term, as the family moved to another town two hours away) We look forward to a long and lasting relationship with them not only as landlords, but also as friends. We have increased our living and working area to over four times as much space as we had at our old place. I can't tell you how good it feels to stretch our legs and really be organized. I am sure that our productivity will surely increase tremendously just by having this extra room. It is all good.
> 
> The owners had the house decorated lovely, but it was suited to their own purpose. They had a teen aged son and a lifestyle that was quite different from ours. It is only natural for us to want to 'nest' and make the home personal to us and conducive to our business and needs. We are very grateful that they pretty much gave us a free hand in making these changes. It is one of the reasons that we were so excited about the move. We have known for the past three months that we would be coming here and have had time to plan and to figure out how things would be set up. For us, the excitement came after the first meeting with them way back in March. Since then we have been planning and shopping and waiting for the day to come to finally move our things in. That is when the real work began.
> 
> Over the next several months, I will show you our progress for each room as we finish things up. One thing that I am realizing with this move is that nothing happens instantly. Things take lots of time and planning and work to complete. We are still awaiting five large storage pieces of furniture that we are having made for our main floor. Until we get them (hopefully within a week or so) there will be neat piles of boxes sitting in their place, waiting to be put away. The good part about that is that everything is sorted. (And I mean EVERYTHING!) That is where the 'grunt work' came into play, as we needed to migrate supplies from several locations into one. I think that was the most difficult part, yet will be the most improved part of our lives. We will no longer have things here, there and everywhere. Everything will be in centralized locations so when we don't see something that we are seeking, it will probably mean that we don't have it. This alone will make a huge difference in productivity for us. No more buying duplicates or searching here and there for something we need. I can't stress the importance of the impact of that enough.
> 
> Here is a photo of our home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on a large plot of land not too far from the old mill on the river that I frequently show. We were thrilled to find something so close to our old place (less than a kilometer) and it made the move that much easier for us.
> 
> I will show each room as I see fit. Naturally I can't show everything at once. Since most rooms are still 'works in progress' it wouldn't make sense anyway. There are loads of makeover projects that I have in mind. I will have a great time focusing on those as I do them. And finally, I hope to get back to work designing and creating patterns. It seems like forever since I have done that. But blogging again is a good start. Things will get back to normal soon.
> 
> Among other things, we decided to make our main scroll saw 'shop' in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The upstairs consists of two large bedrooms and a powder room, which made it ideal for a bright and beautiful working space. We chose the western bedroom as our shop and scroll saw room. It has two nice windows and lots of natural light throughout the afternoon.
> 
> We decided to paint the room and put a new light fixture in. The hanging one was over a bed, but was too low for Keith and he kept hitting his head on it. (doh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked the pine floors and also liked that we had access to the powder room at the front of the house. Not having to travel downstairs to the bathroom was a real plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tool box and scroll saw cabinet fit in nicely. For now, we are storing my shipping boxes up there as well. Keith is working on the basement and I think eventually they will be stored down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along that back wall, my work table will reside. We still haven't brought it from Keith's mom's where it was shipped. We need to get a truck to do that. There is also a matching storage cabinet that will go under it, allowing room for me to store finished pieces to sell. (They are in the aqua bins in the photo now). It will be nice to have a place to store my kits to ship and hopefully I will be able to keep some more in stock for immediate shipping. Those boxes against the wall will go as well, as we will sort them into place as soon as the other pieces arrive.
> 
> Here is the view of the other side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet is a great storage spot for our dressed wood - ready to cut. The door is to the powder room and the large cabinets hold my craft magazines and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every magazine is in 'date-issued' order and they are all divided by publication and type of crafts. These were scattered all over the house at our old place and some were on high shelves buried behind other things. I can't tell you how much better it is for me to have every issue at hand where I can put my finger on it immediately!
> 
> You can also see that I added some of that foam flooring. Not only does this make things a bit more quiet, but it makes them more comfortable to work on and will help protect the floor. I just love it.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday) was my first opportunity to actually work in my new environment on orders. What a lovely difference having such a wonderful, large space to do my work! I sometimes read that others think that a clean shop is unproductive, but I beg to differ. I find that keeping things neat and organized offers far more productivity than a cluttered mess. It is so pleasant to work in such a wonderful place. I took a break and came down to make dinner in between my cutting and sanding and I can't begin to express the JOY of not having to clean the dust off of the counters or step over the scroll saw to do so. (For those of you who don't know, I have been scrolling in my kitchen for years! I don't think I have EVER had a designated area in the main house for my woodworking. What a TREAT to have that now!) Look at the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it was a very good day! It felt GREAT to be back at work!
> 
> I promise to keep you all updated and show you all the new things as they are put into place. Keith's basement project is in itself amazing. Over the past several days, he wired our computers so that the main units will be housed downstairs. Everything is networked to each other and not only will they run cooler in the summer, but we don't have the clutter of the units here in our main living area. I will blog about that in another post, but here is a photo of the finished wiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is all for today. I am dying to get at it and get some more accomplished. I missed you all and hope you all stop by to see what I am up to. I hope to start writing regularly again and share my creative journey with you every day. There is so much fun to come!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


It is slow going, but is starting to come together. I am tired though - more tired than I thought I would be. As you say - one day at a time is the best way to look at things. Thanks for stopping by again, Roger. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Routines*

Routines.

We need them for order, guidance and pacing. They help us set and keep goals and they keep us organized and productive. Some people don't like routines, but I am one who embraces them completely. Perhaps that is from being around cats all of my life, as they are big fans of routines, as are many animals.

The past several weeks have been anything but "routine" for me. From the time we first saw our new home early in March, I have been a bit out of step. We knew as soon as we saw the house that we would want to rent it long term, and from that point on began the planning and anticipation and all that comes with the prospect of being in a new (and much larger) environment. Also, from that point on our regular routine went out the window. Little by little the focus shifted from our work to the planning of our new place. In the beginning it was more an afterthought - taking up those last few moments of the day to think things through and place orders for new equipment and furniture and storage pieces. But as the time for moving came closer, the time for thinking about the move and the new place grew, and work was pushed further into the background until it was merely an afterthought that was attended to only when necessary. I suppose it is just part of the process.

The move itself went smoothly. The two things that were important to time well - the power and the internet change over - occurred without a hitch. Since we only moved about a kilometer down the road from where we were, it was easy to transport things little by little, using our small cars and making several trips. There was only one night where we needed a truck, and our friend Jason helped out and made several trips bringing the large pieces. It all went as planned.

The wood supplies and craft supplies required a bit of sorting. Being in a small place meant that everything was spread out into other places. We had what we used every day in our little apartment. The less frequently used supplies and decorations were in the basement of our apartment house. The least used things were at Keith's mom's basement. While all this worked OK for us over the years, it was great to be able to integrate everything in one central place, and for me anyway it required a total reorganization and labeling of supplies, books and materials. That took several days, but now that it is done, I can see everything that I own at a glance. No more duplicate purchasing or hunting for things that I knew I already had. Everything is neatly labeled and in boxes, either already in place or ready to be placed in the storage furniture that Keith and I are having made for us (which should be arriving any day now.) There are neat piles of small boxes in the places where these pieces will reside - in my work room, studio and dining area. I promise to give tours later on.

Keith is working on his own workshop in the basement as well. The old house here has a cement floor in the basement with stone walls. He spent most of last week cleaning, power washing and painting the floor in anticipation for building his own place to work. It is exciting and will be rewarding when done.

My area is upstairs in what I will call the "little shop". I have already broken it in with scrolling a few larger orders that I have. I still was sitting on the floor though, as I had done at our apartment, as we were awaiting the use of our friends' truck to bring over the rest of the furniture to make the shop complete. Last night, they brought it over:










A wonderful 6 foot workbench and two matching cabinets! 

We got these at Home Depot for a reasonable price. I love their "Husky" brand, as we purchased their small tool box several years ago and it is wonderful.

The table has a nice, solid wood top and lots of room to work:










The cabinets will hold a lot of pre-cut wood pieces which will be ready to ship when someone orders:










They will complete the work place and really make it functional.

Today I will be (once again) assembling furniture. Hopefully then I will be able to get some more cutting done. I am working on an order and I would like to finish it by the end of the week.

Last night I was able to finally paint. I hadn't done that in about a month. I am working on my "Day 6" ornaments from Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas and I broke in my new studio space:










Ok - I am showing off a little. I just love my new place here and I want to share. After all the time, thought and hard work we put into making it nice, it is good to finally get into a 'normal' routine and actually accomplish some work! Can you blame me?

While things are still a 'work in progress', I am finding comfort in falling back into some kind of pattern for work again. Even though I have been more tired than I have in a long time lately, My energy has been directed to moving, not to creating and working. It is time to come back.

I hope you all enjoy seeing our work place and home come together. I receive lots of notes from others who say they are inspired by our work areas, and I like to see others' studios and shops myself. Each of us has their own personal needs and wants when it comes to creating and I think that sharing with each other is something that is a positive thing. It is all very exciting.

With that said, I will get to it. There is furniture to be built and projects to be made. Time to get into a good routine again.

Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Routines*
> 
> Routines.
> 
> We need them for order, guidance and pacing. They help us set and keep goals and they keep us organized and productive. Some people don't like routines, but I am one who embraces them completely. Perhaps that is from being around cats all of my life, as they are big fans of routines, as are many animals.
> 
> The past several weeks have been anything but "routine" for me. From the time we first saw our new home early in March, I have been a bit out of step. We knew as soon as we saw the house that we would want to rent it long term, and from that point on began the planning and anticipation and all that comes with the prospect of being in a new (and much larger) environment. Also, from that point on our regular routine went out the window. Little by little the focus shifted from our work to the planning of our new place. In the beginning it was more an afterthought - taking up those last few moments of the day to think things through and place orders for new equipment and furniture and storage pieces. But as the time for moving came closer, the time for thinking about the move and the new place grew, and work was pushed further into the background until it was merely an afterthought that was attended to only when necessary. I suppose it is just part of the process.
> 
> The move itself went smoothly. The two things that were important to time well - the power and the internet change over - occurred without a hitch. Since we only moved about a kilometer down the road from where we were, it was easy to transport things little by little, using our small cars and making several trips. There was only one night where we needed a truck, and our friend Jason helped out and made several trips bringing the large pieces. It all went as planned.
> 
> The wood supplies and craft supplies required a bit of sorting. Being in a small place meant that everything was spread out into other places. We had what we used every day in our little apartment. The less frequently used supplies and decorations were in the basement of our apartment house. The least used things were at Keith's mom's basement. While all this worked OK for us over the years, it was great to be able to integrate everything in one central place, and for me anyway it required a total reorganization and labeling of supplies, books and materials. That took several days, but now that it is done, I can see everything that I own at a glance. No more duplicate purchasing or hunting for things that I knew I already had. Everything is neatly labeled and in boxes, either already in place or ready to be placed in the storage furniture that Keith and I are having made for us (which should be arriving any day now.) There are neat piles of small boxes in the places where these pieces will reside - in my work room, studio and dining area. I promise to give tours later on.
> 
> Keith is working on his own workshop in the basement as well. The old house here has a cement floor in the basement with stone walls. He spent most of last week cleaning, power washing and painting the floor in anticipation for building his own place to work. It is exciting and will be rewarding when done.
> 
> My area is upstairs in what I will call the "little shop". I have already broken it in with scrolling a few larger orders that I have. I still was sitting on the floor though, as I had done at our apartment, as we were awaiting the use of our friends' truck to bring over the rest of the furniture to make the shop complete. Last night, they brought it over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful 6 foot workbench and two matching cabinets!
> 
> We got these at Home Depot for a reasonable price. I love their "Husky" brand, as we purchased their small tool box several years ago and it is wonderful.
> 
> The table has a nice, solid wood top and lots of room to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets will hold a lot of pre-cut wood pieces which will be ready to ship when someone orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will complete the work place and really make it functional.
> 
> Today I will be (once again) assembling furniture. Hopefully then I will be able to get some more cutting done. I am working on an order and I would like to finish it by the end of the week.
> 
> Last night I was able to finally paint. I hadn't done that in about a month. I am working on my "Day 6" ornaments from Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas and I broke in my new studio space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - I am showing off a little. I just love my new place here and I want to share. After all the time, thought and hard work we put into making it nice, it is good to finally get into a 'normal' routine and actually accomplish some work! Can you blame me?
> 
> While things are still a 'work in progress', I am finding comfort in falling back into some kind of pattern for work again. Even though I have been more tired than I have in a long time lately, My energy has been directed to moving, not to creating and working. It is time to come back.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing our work place and home come together. I receive lots of notes from others who say they are inspired by our work areas, and I like to see others' studios and shops myself. Each of us has their own personal needs and wants when it comes to creating and I think that sharing with each other is something that is a positive thing. It is all very exciting.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. There is furniture to be built and projects to be made. Time to get into a good routine again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


I am glad you got moved and are getting settled. Looks like a good setup. I would never dare show you a picture of my shop or living quarters as they would give you nightmares I'm sure. I call mine organized confusion.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Routines*
> 
> Routines.
> 
> We need them for order, guidance and pacing. They help us set and keep goals and they keep us organized and productive. Some people don't like routines, but I am one who embraces them completely. Perhaps that is from being around cats all of my life, as they are big fans of routines, as are many animals.
> 
> The past several weeks have been anything but "routine" for me. From the time we first saw our new home early in March, I have been a bit out of step. We knew as soon as we saw the house that we would want to rent it long term, and from that point on began the planning and anticipation and all that comes with the prospect of being in a new (and much larger) environment. Also, from that point on our regular routine went out the window. Little by little the focus shifted from our work to the planning of our new place. In the beginning it was more an afterthought - taking up those last few moments of the day to think things through and place orders for new equipment and furniture and storage pieces. But as the time for moving came closer, the time for thinking about the move and the new place grew, and work was pushed further into the background until it was merely an afterthought that was attended to only when necessary. I suppose it is just part of the process.
> 
> The move itself went smoothly. The two things that were important to time well - the power and the internet change over - occurred without a hitch. Since we only moved about a kilometer down the road from where we were, it was easy to transport things little by little, using our small cars and making several trips. There was only one night where we needed a truck, and our friend Jason helped out and made several trips bringing the large pieces. It all went as planned.
> 
> The wood supplies and craft supplies required a bit of sorting. Being in a small place meant that everything was spread out into other places. We had what we used every day in our little apartment. The less frequently used supplies and decorations were in the basement of our apartment house. The least used things were at Keith's mom's basement. While all this worked OK for us over the years, it was great to be able to integrate everything in one central place, and for me anyway it required a total reorganization and labeling of supplies, books and materials. That took several days, but now that it is done, I can see everything that I own at a glance. No more duplicate purchasing or hunting for things that I knew I already had. Everything is neatly labeled and in boxes, either already in place or ready to be placed in the storage furniture that Keith and I are having made for us (which should be arriving any day now.) There are neat piles of small boxes in the places where these pieces will reside - in my work room, studio and dining area. I promise to give tours later on.
> 
> Keith is working on his own workshop in the basement as well. The old house here has a cement floor in the basement with stone walls. He spent most of last week cleaning, power washing and painting the floor in anticipation for building his own place to work. It is exciting and will be rewarding when done.
> 
> My area is upstairs in what I will call the "little shop". I have already broken it in with scrolling a few larger orders that I have. I still was sitting on the floor though, as I had done at our apartment, as we were awaiting the use of our friends' truck to bring over the rest of the furniture to make the shop complete. Last night, they brought it over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful 6 foot workbench and two matching cabinets!
> 
> We got these at Home Depot for a reasonable price. I love their "Husky" brand, as we purchased their small tool box several years ago and it is wonderful.
> 
> The table has a nice, solid wood top and lots of room to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets will hold a lot of pre-cut wood pieces which will be ready to ship when someone orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will complete the work place and really make it functional.
> 
> Today I will be (once again) assembling furniture. Hopefully then I will be able to get some more cutting done. I am working on an order and I would like to finish it by the end of the week.
> 
> Last night I was able to finally paint. I hadn't done that in about a month. I am working on my "Day 6" ornaments from Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas and I broke in my new studio space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - I am showing off a little. I just love my new place here and I want to share. After all the time, thought and hard work we put into making it nice, it is good to finally get into a 'normal' routine and actually accomplish some work! Can you blame me?
> 
> While things are still a 'work in progress', I am finding comfort in falling back into some kind of pattern for work again. Even though I have been more tired than I have in a long time lately, My energy has been directed to moving, not to creating and working. It is time to come back.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing our work place and home come together. I receive lots of notes from others who say they are inspired by our work areas, and I like to see others' studios and shops myself. Each of us has their own personal needs and wants when it comes to creating and I think that sharing with each other is something that is a positive thing. It is all very exciting.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. There is furniture to be built and projects to be made. Time to get into a good routine again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Sheila, I am delighted that you are now located in a more permanent much larger home and working areas for both you and Kieth. Also, glad the move went smoothly and your friend took care of the large items.Organization is very important to me as well and knowing you've improved yours is super. Please keep us up to date and informed. also, show off as you are so very happy. Russell


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Routines*
> 
> Routines.
> 
> We need them for order, guidance and pacing. They help us set and keep goals and they keep us organized and productive. Some people don't like routines, but I am one who embraces them completely. Perhaps that is from being around cats all of my life, as they are big fans of routines, as are many animals.
> 
> The past several weeks have been anything but "routine" for me. From the time we first saw our new home early in March, I have been a bit out of step. We knew as soon as we saw the house that we would want to rent it long term, and from that point on began the planning and anticipation and all that comes with the prospect of being in a new (and much larger) environment. Also, from that point on our regular routine went out the window. Little by little the focus shifted from our work to the planning of our new place. In the beginning it was more an afterthought - taking up those last few moments of the day to think things through and place orders for new equipment and furniture and storage pieces. But as the time for moving came closer, the time for thinking about the move and the new place grew, and work was pushed further into the background until it was merely an afterthought that was attended to only when necessary. I suppose it is just part of the process.
> 
> The move itself went smoothly. The two things that were important to time well - the power and the internet change over - occurred without a hitch. Since we only moved about a kilometer down the road from where we were, it was easy to transport things little by little, using our small cars and making several trips. There was only one night where we needed a truck, and our friend Jason helped out and made several trips bringing the large pieces. It all went as planned.
> 
> The wood supplies and craft supplies required a bit of sorting. Being in a small place meant that everything was spread out into other places. We had what we used every day in our little apartment. The less frequently used supplies and decorations were in the basement of our apartment house. The least used things were at Keith's mom's basement. While all this worked OK for us over the years, it was great to be able to integrate everything in one central place, and for me anyway it required a total reorganization and labeling of supplies, books and materials. That took several days, but now that it is done, I can see everything that I own at a glance. No more duplicate purchasing or hunting for things that I knew I already had. Everything is neatly labeled and in boxes, either already in place or ready to be placed in the storage furniture that Keith and I are having made for us (which should be arriving any day now.) There are neat piles of small boxes in the places where these pieces will reside - in my work room, studio and dining area. I promise to give tours later on.
> 
> Keith is working on his own workshop in the basement as well. The old house here has a cement floor in the basement with stone walls. He spent most of last week cleaning, power washing and painting the floor in anticipation for building his own place to work. It is exciting and will be rewarding when done.
> 
> My area is upstairs in what I will call the "little shop". I have already broken it in with scrolling a few larger orders that I have. I still was sitting on the floor though, as I had done at our apartment, as we were awaiting the use of our friends' truck to bring over the rest of the furniture to make the shop complete. Last night, they brought it over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful 6 foot workbench and two matching cabinets!
> 
> We got these at Home Depot for a reasonable price. I love their "Husky" brand, as we purchased their small tool box several years ago and it is wonderful.
> 
> The table has a nice, solid wood top and lots of room to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets will hold a lot of pre-cut wood pieces which will be ready to ship when someone orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will complete the work place and really make it functional.
> 
> Today I will be (once again) assembling furniture. Hopefully then I will be able to get some more cutting done. I am working on an order and I would like to finish it by the end of the week.
> 
> Last night I was able to finally paint. I hadn't done that in about a month. I am working on my "Day 6" ornaments from Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas and I broke in my new studio space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - I am showing off a little. I just love my new place here and I want to share. After all the time, thought and hard work we put into making it nice, it is good to finally get into a 'normal' routine and actually accomplish some work! Can you blame me?
> 
> While things are still a 'work in progress', I am finding comfort in falling back into some kind of pattern for work again. Even though I have been more tired than I have in a long time lately, My energy has been directed to moving, not to creating and working. It is time to come back.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy seeing our work place and home come together. I receive lots of notes from others who say they are inspired by our work areas, and I like to see others' studios and shops myself. Each of us has their own personal needs and wants when it comes to creating and I think that sharing with each other is something that is a positive thing. It is all very exciting.
> 
> With that said, I will get to it. There is furniture to be built and projects to be made. Time to get into a good routine again.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday!


Congrats. Gettin settled takes a bit. You're moving right along


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*

Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.

But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.

Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.










Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.

I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.

The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.










On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.

The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.










The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.

The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me! 










And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop! 

It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.

Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.

I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*
> 
> Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.
> 
> But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.
> 
> Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.
> 
> I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.
> 
> The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.
> 
> The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.
> 
> The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop!
> 
> It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


what a beautiful place, a very nice home, i love the floors, you and keith will love your ability to spread your wings, much more privacy , this is so great for you guys, i'm very happy for you both. enjoy this new chapter of your lives..and i bet the kitties are really wondering about all this new space…glad for you both.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*
> 
> Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.
> 
> But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.
> 
> Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.
> 
> I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.
> 
> The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.
> 
> The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.
> 
> The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop!
> 
> It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


Looking wonderful. Lots of space for your Shop Manager to explore. 
I also like the dust management system in the window.
You sound delighted, and that's superb.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*
> 
> Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.
> 
> But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.
> 
> Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.
> 
> I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.
> 
> The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.
> 
> The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.
> 
> The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop!
> 
> It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


Coming together very nicely! What a great space after the confined space in your past home. You deserve the luxury of your own studio and workspace.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*
> 
> Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.
> 
> But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.
> 
> Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.
> 
> I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.
> 
> The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.
> 
> The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.
> 
> The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop!
> 
> It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


Thank you all! I had to run out early this morning to go to New Minas which is a couple hours away for some more storage things. I skipped blogging for the day but I read your nice comments and really appreciate them all. The scroll room is still evolving, and is already nice and functional. What a breath of fresh air for me to have such a great work area! I look forward to showing more later on. Thanks again for your friendships and support. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*
> 
> Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.
> 
> But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.
> 
> Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.
> 
> I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.
> 
> The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.
> 
> The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.
> 
> The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop!
> 
> It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


Pancakes approved.. lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Scroll Saw Room - My "Little Shop"*
> 
> Today's post won't be too long, but I wanted to show the progress that I made yesterday. As I mentioned, getting things how we like will be a 'work in progress'. For people like Keith and myself, we have little understanding of that concept. We like to have everything done quickly, efficiently and pretty close to immediately. We are just like that.
> 
> But in life, things can't always happen instantly. I think that the older we get, the more we realize it. No matter how well-planned things are and how much we do to head off delays, things still come up and take more time than anticipated. It is part of the process.
> 
> Yesterday's post showed some of the new storage pieces that I would be using in my scrolling room. I like to refer to this as the 'little shop' and it will be the place where I will be spending most of my woodworking time. Keith is building his own shop in the basement for his 'down time' hobby - RC cars - and he gets full control over that. While I will be sharing the 'little shop' with him, for the most part it is my 'she-cave'. I have never had a full shop to call my own and this is the closest I will be to that. I am sure that I will be tweaking things as I begin to work there and continue to set things up, but the main pieces are in place and ready to enjoy. I hope you like seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith put together the six foot work table yesterday. It takes up most of the back wall. I plan to put at least one of the scroll saws on it (probably the DeWalt, which is shown on the floor in the other photos) and work from there. I plan to have storage underneath it which will hold the pre-cut pieces for my kits as I get them done. I don't stay too far ahead, but I like to cut extras of the most popular kits. For now they are in the aqua bins on the left. I could use something like that to keep them in and just have a nice labeling system. I think that would work nice.
> 
> I assembled the two cabinets between the windows. Since I have the tool box, I may use those for storing the cut pieces. Initially I was thinking of putting them under the larger table (which is height-adjustable) but since they have such nice wood tops, I figure I can use the extra tables for working and hated to waste them. I like them clean like that with nothing on them at all so I have a clean workspace for whatever I am doing at the time. I think I will leave it like that.
> 
> The spongy floor pieces are great and really make the room comfy and will help keep the pine floors clean and safe. I am going to add more pieces within the next week or so and extend it further to the front and back of the shop. It feels really GOOD to walk on it and cleans up beautifully with the shop vac. I am sure it also keeps the noise to a minimum, as it no longer 'echos' in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the opposite side of the room is my tool box as well as the sideboard that I had used in the apartment to stand the Excalibur and drill press on. For now we are keeping it, but we have some other cabinets that I may swap out that are similar in size. In any case, I think the cabinet is a perfect candidate for a DecoArt makeover using some of their beautiful paints. I would like to paint it black to match the rest of the pieces. (Yes - even in the shop I want things to match!) Everything is that "Husky" brand from Home Depot that I mentioned yesterday. I think for the money, the quality is really good. We have had the tool box for about four years now without any issues. It still is like new and is sturdy and the drawers roll beautifully. The table holds up to 3000 lbs and the cabinets are heavy-duty as well, with double steel doors. All quality wood tops as well that shouldn't warp or twist.
> 
> The corner there will do for now to get me up and running, but as I said, I will find a better way to organize the pieces that I have already cut. Maybe it is the 'artist' in me, but I want it to be nice. After all - organization means the best efficiency and that is my goal - to be my most efficient. The time spent organizing now will come back several times over in being able to produce things in a timely manner later. I am sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite side of the room opens up to a closet on the left and the powder room on the right. It will be a luxury to have the washroom right there when I am working and not have to run downstairs. I can easily keep the door closed when I am working on something messy and keep the dust out. The closet has a low, angled ceiling, but will do great for storing our pre-dressed pieces of wood. We need to add some type of shelving in there so that we can get to everything quickly and keep our wood from warping. These were mostly the pieces that were in the trays under our bed and dressers previously in our old place. It is good to keep them at hand.
> 
> The large cabinet holds my books and magazines, and printed patterns. (Yes - I have that many!) Everything is in alphabetical/date order and I can pinpoint what I want in seconds. No more hunting in this closet or on top of that shelf and having to move 20 things to get to them! It may be a small thing, but I can't tell you how happy this makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a shop be without a "shop manager"? That's Pancakes inspecting the new workshop!
> 
> It is the little things that make us happy. While it may not be the biggest shop, it is a huge step up for me. I already have had some time to work in it and even though it isn't fine tuned, it is great to have a place to work and just take off my apron and close the door to do things like make dinner, answer the phone or fill an order. While I did the best I could in my kitchen previously, as our little business grows, I was getting tired of the amount of time that needed to be spent clearing things out and cleaning up after cutting to make it fit for its main purpose - as a kitchen. Also, it was open to our living area so that meant that not only was there noise there for those who weren't working, but all the dust as well. This is wonderful in so many respects.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. It feels good to be writing again and helps give me some goals to reach each day. I think Keith's mom is coming over today and that will be nice. I have some cutting to do as well, so I know I will be busy. It is already sunny and beautiful out so I expect it will be a stellar day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Wednesday! Have fun and do something to make your heart smile!


Yes, Roger! He is the 'foreman' of the operation, it seems! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*50 Shades of Grey and Other Adventures*

If anything, we are learning that expanding to a full sized home from a one bedroom apartment is an 'adventure'. While customizing things to our own needs and preferences is fun, it is a lot of work and takes a great deal of time.

Yesterday we decided to take off to New Minas - a town that is about two hours away - as that is where the nearest Home Depot store is located. I mentioned before that I had not finished with my scroll saw room and one of the things that still needed to be done was to add in the shelving and some storage boxes to hold the pre-cut wood pieces for the kits that I am selling. Up until now, I have had three small(ish) Rubbermaid boxes that were about all I could handle in my little place. While they were sufficient for the most part, they didn't allow room for expansion or for me to really make things ahead of time. There just wasn't room to store them.

I find it easy to cut a couple of extra pieces when filling an order. Sometimes there is just enough extra wood to accommodate an ornament or two and instead of either throwing the pieces out of having to store small scraps, I just keep cutting. This is especially true with my most popular kits, and it is a nice 'surprise' to have the wood pieces ready to go when I receive an order for them. It makes things so much more efficient.

But that was a luxury that I couldn't really afford all the time, as space was so precious. One of the best things of having this new work area is that there is plenty of room for some extra 'stock' for order. That will make things so much easier.

So I wanted to make a 'quick trip' to New Minas to both Michael's and Home Depot, which are located in the same shopping area. Michael's had some great containers in a good size for my purpose and Home Depot had some large bins for my basement storage place that I will show in a minute. There was no time like the present, so off we went.

We did well and filled the car to its limit with containers. The day was beautiful and warm and sunny and we were back here by about 2pm. However, the move has taken its toll on both Keith and I and we were so tired that we needed to take a nap for an hour or two. Between the constant work and the sleepless nights planning everything, we have both been pretty exhausted. But the mission was accomplished and now I can spend the weekend staying close to home and continuing the organizational project.

The day before was a good one, although I had a couple of "hiccups" in the process. Keith's mom came over for a visit and that was nice, and I tried to do some odds and ends that I was meaning to get to. Our new furniture in the dining room would be arriving any day now and I had patched a couple of places in the wall where there were nail holes and so forth. The owners left the touch up paint for all the rooms, but there were several shades of grey paint to choose from. Last week I did similar touch-ups in the living room with excellent results. Keith was amazed at how the filled holes disappeared and how well the paint blended. You couldn't even tell that I did anything and the room looked great. But after a week or more of looking at spackled holes in the dining room, I though it was time to paint over them before the new pieces arrived.

I started painting and noticed the grey seemed a bit darker than before. For the life of me, I couldn't remember if paint dried DARKER or LIGHTER than it was when it was wet. The color was close enough that I thought I was doing OK, but as it dried, I got this sense of dread as the new paint looked quite dark and obviously didn't match what was on the wall. (sigh!)










Me being me - I worked fast and not only did this to ONE wall, but all THREE. What I had on my hands was a MESS!



















Genius that I am, I decided to allow it to dry and picked one of the lighter greys in color. Instead of testing the wall in a small area, I once again painted the entire wall over. But alas - this time the grey was TOO LIGHT:










Now I was getting sad. The last thing I needed to do was paint the entire living room and dining room. I would have to do them both because they are in essence, the same room and there would be no good stopping point.

Keith mentioned that he had taken some old paint to the depot to get rid of it that very morning. He said there was a shade of grey in the mix, but he thought it was an old and obsolete one. So off I went to the dump to pick up the paint.

I successfully retreived the paint, but alas, it didn't match either. There was one more candidate that I had but I didn't recall the label, as it was a different brand than all of the rest of the paint. However, there was no other choice but to give it a try and I did that in a tiny coner.

It MATCHED!! I can't tell you how relieved I was. Within about 10 minutes, I was able to cover the mess on all the walls beautifully!










Life was good again! Now on to the next project . . .

I wanted to show you all Keith's progress in his basement shop. After cleaning the basement, power washing it and painting the floors, he is building a large workbench for himself. It is quite an undertaking but he is doing a great job at it.

He framed everything out to make it level:



















And then he began adding framing for the work table:










He got further last night than the photos show, but I haven't been down there yet to get photos. I promise them for next time. 

His workshop will be very nice and roomy and I am amazed at how he turned unused space into something so functional.

On the other side of the basement, I have my corner for all my seasonal decorations and painting surfaces. These are the bins that we needed more of. It is great to have them all the same, as they stack so nicely. Each bin is labeled on two sides with the season of what is inside. Most of them are only partially full, allowing room for expansion. This way, all I need to do is grab the appropriate 'season' and all my decorations for that season are right at hand. What could be easier??










In the meantime, the kitties are all settling in nicely. After Coco's trip to "Narnia" last week when she crawled into a vent, she has been pretty good about not wanting to travel to new places. They have all loved the many windows and the many rooms to relax and explore in. I received and put together my printer cart a couple of days ago and they were all very 'helpful' in the process. I think everyone is settling in nicely.










So that is it for today. I have loads of projects to work on this weekend. I will keep showing you all of our organizations stuff as we get them done, as we hope this will inspire you in your own shop and home.

There is still so much to do, but it is all fun and good and I am starting to feel less achy and more energetic. The hard part is over and accomplishing things one by one is really rewarding. It is all good.

It rained hard last night and the wind was howling. We have a large valley behind us and the wind seems to follow up it to the house. It offers great breezes on those hot days though and for the most part is a good thing. It is something that we need to get used to though.

I wish you all a wonderful and creative weekend. I know I will be busy here and I hope that I have a lot to show you on Monday.

Be safe and have fun! Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## ChrisK

scrollgirl said:


> *50 Shades of Grey and Other Adventures*
> 
> If anything, we are learning that expanding to a full sized home from a one bedroom apartment is an 'adventure'. While customizing things to our own needs and preferences is fun, it is a lot of work and takes a great deal of time.
> 
> Yesterday we decided to take off to New Minas - a town that is about two hours away - as that is where the nearest Home Depot store is located. I mentioned before that I had not finished with my scroll saw room and one of the things that still needed to be done was to add in the shelving and some storage boxes to hold the pre-cut wood pieces for the kits that I am selling. Up until now, I have had three small(ish) Rubbermaid boxes that were about all I could handle in my little place. While they were sufficient for the most part, they didn't allow room for expansion or for me to really make things ahead of time. There just wasn't room to store them.
> 
> I find it easy to cut a couple of extra pieces when filling an order. Sometimes there is just enough extra wood to accommodate an ornament or two and instead of either throwing the pieces out of having to store small scraps, I just keep cutting. This is especially true with my most popular kits, and it is a nice 'surprise' to have the wood pieces ready to go when I receive an order for them. It makes things so much more efficient.
> 
> But that was a luxury that I couldn't really afford all the time, as space was so precious. One of the best things of having this new work area is that there is plenty of room for some extra 'stock' for order. That will make things so much easier.
> 
> So I wanted to make a 'quick trip' to New Minas to both Michael's and Home Depot, which are located in the same shopping area. Michael's had some great containers in a good size for my purpose and Home Depot had some large bins for my basement storage place that I will show in a minute. There was no time like the present, so off we went.
> 
> We did well and filled the car to its limit with containers. The day was beautiful and warm and sunny and we were back here by about 2pm. However, the move has taken its toll on both Keith and I and we were so tired that we needed to take a nap for an hour or two. Between the constant work and the sleepless nights planning everything, we have both been pretty exhausted. But the mission was accomplished and now I can spend the weekend staying close to home and continuing the organizational project.
> 
> The day before was a good one, although I had a couple of "hiccups" in the process. Keith's mom came over for a visit and that was nice, and I tried to do some odds and ends that I was meaning to get to. Our new furniture in the dining room would be arriving any day now and I had patched a couple of places in the wall where there were nail holes and so forth. The owners left the touch up paint for all the rooms, but there were several shades of grey paint to choose from. Last week I did similar touch-ups in the living room with excellent results. Keith was amazed at how the filled holes disappeared and how well the paint blended. You couldn't even tell that I did anything and the room looked great. But after a week or more of looking at spackled holes in the dining room, I though it was time to paint over them before the new pieces arrived.
> 
> I started painting and noticed the grey seemed a bit darker than before. For the life of me, I couldn't remember if paint dried DARKER or LIGHTER than it was when it was wet. The color was close enough that I thought I was doing OK, but as it dried, I got this sense of dread as the new paint looked quite dark and obviously didn't match what was on the wall. (sigh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being me - I worked fast and not only did this to ONE wall, but all THREE. What I had on my hands was a MESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius that I am, I decided to allow it to dry and picked one of the lighter greys in color. Instead of testing the wall in a small area, I once again painted the entire wall over. But alas - this time the grey was TOO LIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was getting sad. The last thing I needed to do was paint the entire living room and dining room. I would have to do them both because they are in essence, the same room and there would be no good stopping point.
> 
> Keith mentioned that he had taken some old paint to the depot to get rid of it that very morning. He said there was a shade of grey in the mix, but he thought it was an old and obsolete one. So off I went to the dump to pick up the paint.
> 
> I successfully retreived the paint, but alas, it didn't match either. There was one more candidate that I had but I didn't recall the label, as it was a different brand than all of the rest of the paint. However, there was no other choice but to give it a try and I did that in a tiny coner.
> 
> It MATCHED!! I can't tell you how relieved I was. Within about 10 minutes, I was able to cover the mess on all the walls beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life was good again! Now on to the next project . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you all Keith's progress in his basement shop. After cleaning the basement, power washing it and painting the floors, he is building a large workbench for himself. It is quite an undertaking but he is doing a great job at it.
> 
> He framed everything out to make it level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he began adding framing for the work table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got further last night than the photos show, but I haven't been down there yet to get photos. I promise them for next time.
> 
> His workshop will be very nice and roomy and I am amazed at how he turned unused space into something so functional.
> 
> On the other side of the basement, I have my corner for all my seasonal decorations and painting surfaces. These are the bins that we needed more of. It is great to have them all the same, as they stack so nicely. Each bin is labeled on two sides with the season of what is inside. Most of them are only partially full, allowing room for expansion. This way, all I need to do is grab the appropriate 'season' and all my decorations for that season are right at hand. What could be easier??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the kitties are all settling in nicely. After Coco's trip to "Narnia" last week when she crawled into a vent, she has been pretty good about not wanting to travel to new places. They have all loved the many windows and the many rooms to relax and explore in. I received and put together my printer cart a couple of days ago and they were all very 'helpful' in the process. I think everyone is settling in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. I have loads of projects to work on this weekend. I will keep showing you all of our organizations stuff as we get them done, as we hope this will inspire you in your own shop and home.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but it is all fun and good and I am starting to feel less achy and more energetic. The hard part is over and accomplishing things one by one is really rewarding. It is all good.
> 
> It rained hard last night and the wind was howling. We have a large valley behind us and the wind seems to follow up it to the house. It offers great breezes on those hot days though and for the most part is a good thing. It is something that we need to get used to though.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative weekend. I know I will be busy here and I hope that I have a lot to show you on Monday.
> 
> Be safe and have fun! Happy Friday to you all!


You will be amazed how fast all that space will be used! Best wishes.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *50 Shades of Grey and Other Adventures*
> 
> If anything, we are learning that expanding to a full sized home from a one bedroom apartment is an 'adventure'. While customizing things to our own needs and preferences is fun, it is a lot of work and takes a great deal of time.
> 
> Yesterday we decided to take off to New Minas - a town that is about two hours away - as that is where the nearest Home Depot store is located. I mentioned before that I had not finished with my scroll saw room and one of the things that still needed to be done was to add in the shelving and some storage boxes to hold the pre-cut wood pieces for the kits that I am selling. Up until now, I have had three small(ish) Rubbermaid boxes that were about all I could handle in my little place. While they were sufficient for the most part, they didn't allow room for expansion or for me to really make things ahead of time. There just wasn't room to store them.
> 
> I find it easy to cut a couple of extra pieces when filling an order. Sometimes there is just enough extra wood to accommodate an ornament or two and instead of either throwing the pieces out of having to store small scraps, I just keep cutting. This is especially true with my most popular kits, and it is a nice 'surprise' to have the wood pieces ready to go when I receive an order for them. It makes things so much more efficient.
> 
> But that was a luxury that I couldn't really afford all the time, as space was so precious. One of the best things of having this new work area is that there is plenty of room for some extra 'stock' for order. That will make things so much easier.
> 
> So I wanted to make a 'quick trip' to New Minas to both Michael's and Home Depot, which are located in the same shopping area. Michael's had some great containers in a good size for my purpose and Home Depot had some large bins for my basement storage place that I will show in a minute. There was no time like the present, so off we went.
> 
> We did well and filled the car to its limit with containers. The day was beautiful and warm and sunny and we were back here by about 2pm. However, the move has taken its toll on both Keith and I and we were so tired that we needed to take a nap for an hour or two. Between the constant work and the sleepless nights planning everything, we have both been pretty exhausted. But the mission was accomplished and now I can spend the weekend staying close to home and continuing the organizational project.
> 
> The day before was a good one, although I had a couple of "hiccups" in the process. Keith's mom came over for a visit and that was nice, and I tried to do some odds and ends that I was meaning to get to. Our new furniture in the dining room would be arriving any day now and I had patched a couple of places in the wall where there were nail holes and so forth. The owners left the touch up paint for all the rooms, but there were several shades of grey paint to choose from. Last week I did similar touch-ups in the living room with excellent results. Keith was amazed at how the filled holes disappeared and how well the paint blended. You couldn't even tell that I did anything and the room looked great. But after a week or more of looking at spackled holes in the dining room, I though it was time to paint over them before the new pieces arrived.
> 
> I started painting and noticed the grey seemed a bit darker than before. For the life of me, I couldn't remember if paint dried DARKER or LIGHTER than it was when it was wet. The color was close enough that I thought I was doing OK, but as it dried, I got this sense of dread as the new paint looked quite dark and obviously didn't match what was on the wall. (sigh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being me - I worked fast and not only did this to ONE wall, but all THREE. What I had on my hands was a MESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius that I am, I decided to allow it to dry and picked one of the lighter greys in color. Instead of testing the wall in a small area, I once again painted the entire wall over. But alas - this time the grey was TOO LIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was getting sad. The last thing I needed to do was paint the entire living room and dining room. I would have to do them both because they are in essence, the same room and there would be no good stopping point.
> 
> Keith mentioned that he had taken some old paint to the depot to get rid of it that very morning. He said there was a shade of grey in the mix, but he thought it was an old and obsolete one. So off I went to the dump to pick up the paint.
> 
> I successfully retreived the paint, but alas, it didn't match either. There was one more candidate that I had but I didn't recall the label, as it was a different brand than all of the rest of the paint. However, there was no other choice but to give it a try and I did that in a tiny coner.
> 
> It MATCHED!! I can't tell you how relieved I was. Within about 10 minutes, I was able to cover the mess on all the walls beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life was good again! Now on to the next project . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you all Keith's progress in his basement shop. After cleaning the basement, power washing it and painting the floors, he is building a large workbench for himself. It is quite an undertaking but he is doing a great job at it.
> 
> He framed everything out to make it level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he began adding framing for the work table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got further last night than the photos show, but I haven't been down there yet to get photos. I promise them for next time.
> 
> His workshop will be very nice and roomy and I am amazed at how he turned unused space into something so functional.
> 
> On the other side of the basement, I have my corner for all my seasonal decorations and painting surfaces. These are the bins that we needed more of. It is great to have them all the same, as they stack so nicely. Each bin is labeled on two sides with the season of what is inside. Most of them are only partially full, allowing room for expansion. This way, all I need to do is grab the appropriate 'season' and all my decorations for that season are right at hand. What could be easier??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the kitties are all settling in nicely. After Coco's trip to "Narnia" last week when she crawled into a vent, she has been pretty good about not wanting to travel to new places. They have all loved the many windows and the many rooms to relax and explore in. I received and put together my printer cart a couple of days ago and they were all very 'helpful' in the process. I think everyone is settling in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. I have loads of projects to work on this weekend. I will keep showing you all of our organizations stuff as we get them done, as we hope this will inspire you in your own shop and home.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but it is all fun and good and I am starting to feel less achy and more energetic. The hard part is over and accomplishing things one by one is really rewarding. It is all good.
> 
> It rained hard last night and the wind was howling. We have a large valley behind us and the wind seems to follow up it to the house. It offers great breezes on those hot days though and for the most part is a good thing. It is something that we need to get used to though.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative weekend. I know I will be busy here and I hope that I have a lot to show you on Monday.
> 
> Be safe and have fun! Happy Friday to you all!


Have fun this weekend. You are going to have an awesome space to work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *50 Shades of Grey and Other Adventures*
> 
> If anything, we are learning that expanding to a full sized home from a one bedroom apartment is an 'adventure'. While customizing things to our own needs and preferences is fun, it is a lot of work and takes a great deal of time.
> 
> Yesterday we decided to take off to New Minas - a town that is about two hours away - as that is where the nearest Home Depot store is located. I mentioned before that I had not finished with my scroll saw room and one of the things that still needed to be done was to add in the shelving and some storage boxes to hold the pre-cut wood pieces for the kits that I am selling. Up until now, I have had three small(ish) Rubbermaid boxes that were about all I could handle in my little place. While they were sufficient for the most part, they didn't allow room for expansion or for me to really make things ahead of time. There just wasn't room to store them.
> 
> I find it easy to cut a couple of extra pieces when filling an order. Sometimes there is just enough extra wood to accommodate an ornament or two and instead of either throwing the pieces out of having to store small scraps, I just keep cutting. This is especially true with my most popular kits, and it is a nice 'surprise' to have the wood pieces ready to go when I receive an order for them. It makes things so much more efficient.
> 
> But that was a luxury that I couldn't really afford all the time, as space was so precious. One of the best things of having this new work area is that there is plenty of room for some extra 'stock' for order. That will make things so much easier.
> 
> So I wanted to make a 'quick trip' to New Minas to both Michael's and Home Depot, which are located in the same shopping area. Michael's had some great containers in a good size for my purpose and Home Depot had some large bins for my basement storage place that I will show in a minute. There was no time like the present, so off we went.
> 
> We did well and filled the car to its limit with containers. The day was beautiful and warm and sunny and we were back here by about 2pm. However, the move has taken its toll on both Keith and I and we were so tired that we needed to take a nap for an hour or two. Between the constant work and the sleepless nights planning everything, we have both been pretty exhausted. But the mission was accomplished and now I can spend the weekend staying close to home and continuing the organizational project.
> 
> The day before was a good one, although I had a couple of "hiccups" in the process. Keith's mom came over for a visit and that was nice, and I tried to do some odds and ends that I was meaning to get to. Our new furniture in the dining room would be arriving any day now and I had patched a couple of places in the wall where there were nail holes and so forth. The owners left the touch up paint for all the rooms, but there were several shades of grey paint to choose from. Last week I did similar touch-ups in the living room with excellent results. Keith was amazed at how the filled holes disappeared and how well the paint blended. You couldn't even tell that I did anything and the room looked great. But after a week or more of looking at spackled holes in the dining room, I though it was time to paint over them before the new pieces arrived.
> 
> I started painting and noticed the grey seemed a bit darker than before. For the life of me, I couldn't remember if paint dried DARKER or LIGHTER than it was when it was wet. The color was close enough that I thought I was doing OK, but as it dried, I got this sense of dread as the new paint looked quite dark and obviously didn't match what was on the wall. (sigh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being me - I worked fast and not only did this to ONE wall, but all THREE. What I had on my hands was a MESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius that I am, I decided to allow it to dry and picked one of the lighter greys in color. Instead of testing the wall in a small area, I once again painted the entire wall over. But alas - this time the grey was TOO LIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was getting sad. The last thing I needed to do was paint the entire living room and dining room. I would have to do them both because they are in essence, the same room and there would be no good stopping point.
> 
> Keith mentioned that he had taken some old paint to the depot to get rid of it that very morning. He said there was a shade of grey in the mix, but he thought it was an old and obsolete one. So off I went to the dump to pick up the paint.
> 
> I successfully retreived the paint, but alas, it didn't match either. There was one more candidate that I had but I didn't recall the label, as it was a different brand than all of the rest of the paint. However, there was no other choice but to give it a try and I did that in a tiny coner.
> 
> It MATCHED!! I can't tell you how relieved I was. Within about 10 minutes, I was able to cover the mess on all the walls beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life was good again! Now on to the next project . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you all Keith's progress in his basement shop. After cleaning the basement, power washing it and painting the floors, he is building a large workbench for himself. It is quite an undertaking but he is doing a great job at it.
> 
> He framed everything out to make it level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he began adding framing for the work table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got further last night than the photos show, but I haven't been down there yet to get photos. I promise them for next time.
> 
> His workshop will be very nice and roomy and I am amazed at how he turned unused space into something so functional.
> 
> On the other side of the basement, I have my corner for all my seasonal decorations and painting surfaces. These are the bins that we needed more of. It is great to have them all the same, as they stack so nicely. Each bin is labeled on two sides with the season of what is inside. Most of them are only partially full, allowing room for expansion. This way, all I need to do is grab the appropriate 'season' and all my decorations for that season are right at hand. What could be easier??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the kitties are all settling in nicely. After Coco's trip to "Narnia" last week when she crawled into a vent, she has been pretty good about not wanting to travel to new places. They have all loved the many windows and the many rooms to relax and explore in. I received and put together my printer cart a couple of days ago and they were all very 'helpful' in the process. I think everyone is settling in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. I have loads of projects to work on this weekend. I will keep showing you all of our organizations stuff as we get them done, as we hope this will inspire you in your own shop and home.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but it is all fun and good and I am starting to feel less achy and more energetic. The hard part is over and accomplishing things one by one is really rewarding. It is all good.
> 
> It rained hard last night and the wind was howling. We have a large valley behind us and the wind seems to follow up it to the house. It offers great breezes on those hot days though and for the most part is a good thing. It is something that we need to get used to though.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative weekend. I know I will be busy here and I hope that I have a lot to show you on Monday.
> 
> Be safe and have fun! Happy Friday to you all!


Good morning on Sunday! This is the first time I had a chance to skim the internet this weekend. I am sorry for the late response.

Yes - Keith has already filled up the basement with his RC car collection and stuff. He is amazed at how much he has now that it is all in one place. Funny how things creep up on us, isn't it? I will probably post pictures of the finished shop this week in the blog. 

Anna - the weekend is going well. I just LOVE my new work spaces - both my new shop area and the new studio. Both are pleasant, functional and comfortable to work in. I feel like a queen! I hope you have a great Sunday!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *50 Shades of Grey and Other Adventures*
> 
> If anything, we are learning that expanding to a full sized home from a one bedroom apartment is an 'adventure'. While customizing things to our own needs and preferences is fun, it is a lot of work and takes a great deal of time.
> 
> Yesterday we decided to take off to New Minas - a town that is about two hours away - as that is where the nearest Home Depot store is located. I mentioned before that I had not finished with my scroll saw room and one of the things that still needed to be done was to add in the shelving and some storage boxes to hold the pre-cut wood pieces for the kits that I am selling. Up until now, I have had three small(ish) Rubbermaid boxes that were about all I could handle in my little place. While they were sufficient for the most part, they didn't allow room for expansion or for me to really make things ahead of time. There just wasn't room to store them.
> 
> I find it easy to cut a couple of extra pieces when filling an order. Sometimes there is just enough extra wood to accommodate an ornament or two and instead of either throwing the pieces out of having to store small scraps, I just keep cutting. This is especially true with my most popular kits, and it is a nice 'surprise' to have the wood pieces ready to go when I receive an order for them. It makes things so much more efficient.
> 
> But that was a luxury that I couldn't really afford all the time, as space was so precious. One of the best things of having this new work area is that there is plenty of room for some extra 'stock' for order. That will make things so much easier.
> 
> So I wanted to make a 'quick trip' to New Minas to both Michael's and Home Depot, which are located in the same shopping area. Michael's had some great containers in a good size for my purpose and Home Depot had some large bins for my basement storage place that I will show in a minute. There was no time like the present, so off we went.
> 
> We did well and filled the car to its limit with containers. The day was beautiful and warm and sunny and we were back here by about 2pm. However, the move has taken its toll on both Keith and I and we were so tired that we needed to take a nap for an hour or two. Between the constant work and the sleepless nights planning everything, we have both been pretty exhausted. But the mission was accomplished and now I can spend the weekend staying close to home and continuing the organizational project.
> 
> The day before was a good one, although I had a couple of "hiccups" in the process. Keith's mom came over for a visit and that was nice, and I tried to do some odds and ends that I was meaning to get to. Our new furniture in the dining room would be arriving any day now and I had patched a couple of places in the wall where there were nail holes and so forth. The owners left the touch up paint for all the rooms, but there were several shades of grey paint to choose from. Last week I did similar touch-ups in the living room with excellent results. Keith was amazed at how the filled holes disappeared and how well the paint blended. You couldn't even tell that I did anything and the room looked great. But after a week or more of looking at spackled holes in the dining room, I though it was time to paint over them before the new pieces arrived.
> 
> I started painting and noticed the grey seemed a bit darker than before. For the life of me, I couldn't remember if paint dried DARKER or LIGHTER than it was when it was wet. The color was close enough that I thought I was doing OK, but as it dried, I got this sense of dread as the new paint looked quite dark and obviously didn't match what was on the wall. (sigh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being me - I worked fast and not only did this to ONE wall, but all THREE. What I had on my hands was a MESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius that I am, I decided to allow it to dry and picked one of the lighter greys in color. Instead of testing the wall in a small area, I once again painted the entire wall over. But alas - this time the grey was TOO LIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was getting sad. The last thing I needed to do was paint the entire living room and dining room. I would have to do them both because they are in essence, the same room and there would be no good stopping point.
> 
> Keith mentioned that he had taken some old paint to the depot to get rid of it that very morning. He said there was a shade of grey in the mix, but he thought it was an old and obsolete one. So off I went to the dump to pick up the paint.
> 
> I successfully retreived the paint, but alas, it didn't match either. There was one more candidate that I had but I didn't recall the label, as it was a different brand than all of the rest of the paint. However, there was no other choice but to give it a try and I did that in a tiny coner.
> 
> It MATCHED!! I can't tell you how relieved I was. Within about 10 minutes, I was able to cover the mess on all the walls beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life was good again! Now on to the next project . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you all Keith's progress in his basement shop. After cleaning the basement, power washing it and painting the floors, he is building a large workbench for himself. It is quite an undertaking but he is doing a great job at it.
> 
> He framed everything out to make it level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he began adding framing for the work table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got further last night than the photos show, but I haven't been down there yet to get photos. I promise them for next time.
> 
> His workshop will be very nice and roomy and I am amazed at how he turned unused space into something so functional.
> 
> On the other side of the basement, I have my corner for all my seasonal decorations and painting surfaces. These are the bins that we needed more of. It is great to have them all the same, as they stack so nicely. Each bin is labeled on two sides with the season of what is inside. Most of them are only partially full, allowing room for expansion. This way, all I need to do is grab the appropriate 'season' and all my decorations for that season are right at hand. What could be easier??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the kitties are all settling in nicely. After Coco's trip to "Narnia" last week when she crawled into a vent, she has been pretty good about not wanting to travel to new places. They have all loved the many windows and the many rooms to relax and explore in. I received and put together my printer cart a couple of days ago and they were all very 'helpful' in the process. I think everyone is settling in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. I have loads of projects to work on this weekend. I will keep showing you all of our organizations stuff as we get them done, as we hope this will inspire you in your own shop and home.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but it is all fun and good and I am starting to feel less achy and more energetic. The hard part is over and accomplishing things one by one is really rewarding. It is all good.
> 
> It rained hard last night and the wind was howling. We have a large valley behind us and the wind seems to follow up it to the house. It offers great breezes on those hot days though and for the most part is a good thing. It is something that we need to get used to though.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative weekend. I know I will be busy here and I hope that I have a lot to show you on Monday.
> 
> Be safe and have fun! Happy Friday to you all!


i love the kittie patrol, i bet there just loving all the new adventures, im really happy for you guys, maybe if you are in there enough to live and be happy, maybe you can slow down and go a bit slower,,,i know im getting old, but i think that only happens in the US,,,,so you guys over there in Canada….you guys dont age…..LOL.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *50 Shades of Grey and Other Adventures*
> 
> If anything, we are learning that expanding to a full sized home from a one bedroom apartment is an 'adventure'. While customizing things to our own needs and preferences is fun, it is a lot of work and takes a great deal of time.
> 
> Yesterday we decided to take off to New Minas - a town that is about two hours away - as that is where the nearest Home Depot store is located. I mentioned before that I had not finished with my scroll saw room and one of the things that still needed to be done was to add in the shelving and some storage boxes to hold the pre-cut wood pieces for the kits that I am selling. Up until now, I have had three small(ish) Rubbermaid boxes that were about all I could handle in my little place. While they were sufficient for the most part, they didn't allow room for expansion or for me to really make things ahead of time. There just wasn't room to store them.
> 
> I find it easy to cut a couple of extra pieces when filling an order. Sometimes there is just enough extra wood to accommodate an ornament or two and instead of either throwing the pieces out of having to store small scraps, I just keep cutting. This is especially true with my most popular kits, and it is a nice 'surprise' to have the wood pieces ready to go when I receive an order for them. It makes things so much more efficient.
> 
> But that was a luxury that I couldn't really afford all the time, as space was so precious. One of the best things of having this new work area is that there is plenty of room for some extra 'stock' for order. That will make things so much easier.
> 
> So I wanted to make a 'quick trip' to New Minas to both Michael's and Home Depot, which are located in the same shopping area. Michael's had some great containers in a good size for my purpose and Home Depot had some large bins for my basement storage place that I will show in a minute. There was no time like the present, so off we went.
> 
> We did well and filled the car to its limit with containers. The day was beautiful and warm and sunny and we were back here by about 2pm. However, the move has taken its toll on both Keith and I and we were so tired that we needed to take a nap for an hour or two. Between the constant work and the sleepless nights planning everything, we have both been pretty exhausted. But the mission was accomplished and now I can spend the weekend staying close to home and continuing the organizational project.
> 
> The day before was a good one, although I had a couple of "hiccups" in the process. Keith's mom came over for a visit and that was nice, and I tried to do some odds and ends that I was meaning to get to. Our new furniture in the dining room would be arriving any day now and I had patched a couple of places in the wall where there were nail holes and so forth. The owners left the touch up paint for all the rooms, but there were several shades of grey paint to choose from. Last week I did similar touch-ups in the living room with excellent results. Keith was amazed at how the filled holes disappeared and how well the paint blended. You couldn't even tell that I did anything and the room looked great. But after a week or more of looking at spackled holes in the dining room, I though it was time to paint over them before the new pieces arrived.
> 
> I started painting and noticed the grey seemed a bit darker than before. For the life of me, I couldn't remember if paint dried DARKER or LIGHTER than it was when it was wet. The color was close enough that I thought I was doing OK, but as it dried, I got this sense of dread as the new paint looked quite dark and obviously didn't match what was on the wall. (sigh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being me - I worked fast and not only did this to ONE wall, but all THREE. What I had on my hands was a MESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius that I am, I decided to allow it to dry and picked one of the lighter greys in color. Instead of testing the wall in a small area, I once again painted the entire wall over. But alas - this time the grey was TOO LIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was getting sad. The last thing I needed to do was paint the entire living room and dining room. I would have to do them both because they are in essence, the same room and there would be no good stopping point.
> 
> Keith mentioned that he had taken some old paint to the depot to get rid of it that very morning. He said there was a shade of grey in the mix, but he thought it was an old and obsolete one. So off I went to the dump to pick up the paint.
> 
> I successfully retreived the paint, but alas, it didn't match either. There was one more candidate that I had but I didn't recall the label, as it was a different brand than all of the rest of the paint. However, there was no other choice but to give it a try and I did that in a tiny coner.
> 
> It MATCHED!! I can't tell you how relieved I was. Within about 10 minutes, I was able to cover the mess on all the walls beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life was good again! Now on to the next project . . .
> 
> I wanted to show you all Keith's progress in his basement shop. After cleaning the basement, power washing it and painting the floors, he is building a large workbench for himself. It is quite an undertaking but he is doing a great job at it.
> 
> He framed everything out to make it level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he began adding framing for the work table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got further last night than the photos show, but I haven't been down there yet to get photos. I promise them for next time.
> 
> His workshop will be very nice and roomy and I am amazed at how he turned unused space into something so functional.
> 
> On the other side of the basement, I have my corner for all my seasonal decorations and painting surfaces. These are the bins that we needed more of. It is great to have them all the same, as they stack so nicely. Each bin is labeled on two sides with the season of what is inside. Most of them are only partially full, allowing room for expansion. This way, all I need to do is grab the appropriate 'season' and all my decorations for that season are right at hand. What could be easier??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the kitties are all settling in nicely. After Coco's trip to "Narnia" last week when she crawled into a vent, she has been pretty good about not wanting to travel to new places. They have all loved the many windows and the many rooms to relax and explore in. I received and put together my printer cart a couple of days ago and they were all very 'helpful' in the process. I think everyone is settling in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. I have loads of projects to work on this weekend. I will keep showing you all of our organizations stuff as we get them done, as we hope this will inspire you in your own shop and home.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but it is all fun and good and I am starting to feel less achy and more energetic. The hard part is over and accomplishing things one by one is really rewarding. It is all good.
> 
> It rained hard last night and the wind was howling. We have a large valley behind us and the wind seems to follow up it to the house. It offers great breezes on those hot days though and for the most part is a good thing. It is something that we need to get used to though.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative weekend. I know I will be busy here and I hope that I have a lot to show you on Monday.
> 
> Be safe and have fun! Happy Friday to you all!


Hi, Bob. Yes - the kitties are starting to really settle in and love all the new space, views and rooms to explore. There are so many windows on both floors for them to look out of! We have beautiful scenery, too and there are some 'regular' cats that seem to like to stroll by in the back near the woods. There is a white kitty that I see nearly every day that takes a trip by and there was even a pheasant the other day. I can't imagine what the kitties are thinking!

They still scatter when the door opens or someone comes in. I think they are scared of delivery men or the painter or the many others that helped us move. We are fortunate to have a 'mud room/laundry room' that has a door so that we can be sure to close it when bringing in stuff like the laundry from the line or the groceries. That we we are sure that they are safe here with us.

I hope it has been a good summer for you. All my best to both you and Sue. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Slowly Returning to "Normal"*

If this move has taught me anything, it is taught me that things don't happen overnight. Even if things appear to fall into place when looking in from the outside, there is usually a huge amount of work to make that happen. I am beginning to think that the more seamless that change appears to be, the more work it required to get there. "Effortless" takes more effort than we can imagine.

It has been over three weeks since we made the big move to our new place. (I actually had to check the calendar after I wrote that, as it seems impossible that it would be so long yet time passed so quickly!) These weeks have gone by in a flurry because every single day we were busy doing something from the time we awoke until the time we went to sleep. Later on this week I will show photos of Keith's progress in his workplace downstairs. It is nearly completed to his liking (at least for the time being) and he recently brought all of his RC's (remote cars) and accessories over and they all found a place. Just barely. Apparently he had no trouble at all filling up his workshop here. We are both amazed at how we have grown into this house.

As for myself, I spent the weekend working on finishing up a wood order that I wanted to go out the door this week as well as making the curtains for my new studio room. I will show photos of the studio later on, as I am still awaiting the two large cabinets to store my supplies which will go in there. Right now I have two large piles of smaller boxes of supplies there and while I know that the furniture will arrive any day now, it is getting rather troublesome to not only look at the stuff, but to have to fish through it whenever I need something. I can't wait for closure on this part of the move where I can have everything at hand and accessible without moving ten other boxes. I suppose I am getting a bit impatient.

But time marches on and here we are in the latter part of July already. Summer is half way through and before we know it, fall and the holiday season will arrive. There should be a law regarding how quickly these days are allowed to pass. How is one suppose to get everything done when time passes so quickly? I wish I knew the answer to that.

The shop upstairs is the closest room to being completed, which makes it a great sanctuary when trying to return to 'normal'. Below is a photo of the result of our day trip last Thursday in quest of storage containers:










The shelf was from Kieth's mom's house and the small containers will be great for storing the pieces to the many wood kits I have and will be offering. It will help keep me organized and I will know at a glance what I have stock in and what needs to be cut. It was the last piece in the puzzle of our new shop and makes that room complete.

By the way - this photo was taken AFTER I finished up a large order of cutting yesterday. I have heard from several that "a clean shop is an unproductive shop" and I beg to differ. I find it very easy to clean up after each session and I like walking into a nice, organized place every time I go there to work. Perhaps it is because I worked in the corner of my kitchen for so many years that I developed the habit of cleaning up my mess each time, but I find no reason to have a mess left when all it usually takes is a quick pass with the shop vac and putting things back where they go. It saves lots of time hunting for things that are misplaced and also offers a much safer environment for working, which is very important.

Yesterday I was able to cut, rout and sand 100 ornaments for an order I was doing.










It feels great to see everything ready to pack up to ship this morning!

Of course, I had the help of my two 'shop assistants'. Here is Richard overseeing things:










And (of course!) there is Pancakes making sure I vacuumed properly:










No wonder I get so much done! 

It will take some getting used to, but I really did enjoy working in such a wonderful environment. I feel like a queen! 

Today we are working on doing a newsletter for our customers and updating the site. Keith has three new pattern designs that he posted.

His first one is SLDK678 - Good Coffee - Good Friends:










His second new pattern designs is SLDK679 - The Lord Will Fight for You:










And the third and final new pattern this time is SLDK680 - Grapevine Welcome Plaque:










I love all three designs!

I don't have any new patterns now, but I do have a new pattern set that I created with my Birds of Prey that is available at a special discount.










You can access the set here: SLDBOPSET1 - Set of 4 Birds of Prey Patterns.

I promise that I will be back at designing soon. I have many ideas and as we settle, I am hoping to have more time to draw, paint and create patterns.

Little by little things will fall into place. While there are days when it seems that we are not moving forward, when I look back I see that we accomplished a great deal over these past weeks. I need to remember that and be positive about the strides we have made. Things like this just take some time.

With that said, I am off to get moving this morning. If you are on our mailing list, expect a newsletter later on today. I also have some new embellishment charms that I am going to be posting up on the site. These are fun pieces to add to your scrolling or painting projects, or any projects that you may be making. I think they are fun and will be something that everyone will enjoy.

It is rainy today and quite cool. It seems that the warm, summer weather of Saturday has come and gone again. What a strange year we have had here weather-wise. But as with anything, we just need to take it as it comes.

I wish you all a wonderful day and a great week ahead. Happy Monday to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Settling In *

As I sit here this morning, trying to decide what to write, I realize how much we have accomplished in the past several weeks. I hope that I am not being tiresome talking about our moving adventures, but for Keith, the kitties and myself, it has been a life consuming event for the past several months. Not only from the day nearly three weeks ago when we finally brought the cats (and the coffee pot) to our new place here, but it has been on our minds for many, many weeks before that. We had first come to see this house early in March, and from the time we did that, we knew this is where we wanted to live. Both Keith and I had our own personal visions of how we want our personal (as well as shared) spaces to be. From that point on it has taken a great deal of planning to make it into reality.

I haven't shown a lot of pictures lately, because we are still awaiting the five large pieces of furniture that we had made for us. We were fortunate enough to find a furniture maker in New Minas (about a 2 hour drive from our home) and we commissioned him to make these pieces to our specifications. We liked the quality of his work from what we saw at his shop, and felt that we would get something far better than items that were ready-made at a furniture store. We also felt good supporting a local business, as he had just opened his shop in town. By getting to him just a week after he opened his store, we were able to have him begin the job fairly soon.

Everything was made to order to fit into our home as well as fit our needs. I have two large pieces coming for my office/studio that will accommodate most of my supplies that I use daily. We have two large sideboard pieces for the dining area as well, as we want to store both kitchen items as well as some shipping supplies there. We do much of our packing of orders at the kitchen table and the printer will be right near there. (I will be showing that set up soon.)

Finally, we ordered a large cabinet for our laundry/mud room that will hold various cleaning supplies and our winter coats. We do have a large closet in that room though so we may change things up a bit on that. We will have to see when the pieces arrive and we are finally settled. We hope to get them all sometime this week.

Yesterday was spent doing for the most part, odds and ends. We cut the power for most of the day as we replaced many of the wall switches and outlets. I did some laundry and finally got my summer clothes out of storage (yes - in mid-July!) and washed them and hung them on the clothes line. That is something that I really enjoy - having a clothes line. It has been years since I have had that available to me and I have a really nice set up here with a huge pole in the back of the property. I just love how things smell after hanging on the line to dry. No packaged product can match that. Sometimes it is the simple things that make us happy.

I have designs in my head, but they are still incubating into projects. In the mean time, I decided that I will be working on my "Day 6" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. I am a month behind and need to make it up if I am keep on schedule for this year. It is a great 'fill in' project for me to do when I am undecided or in between my own projects. Each piece is more wonderful than the last. (You can join my group 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews on Facebook and see all the beautiful variations that others are making on them and watch our progress.)

I can't wait to begin my own projects, but I think it may be a day or two before I start. I am still working on some things in my head and deciding which direction to go. It may sound odd, but first I need to get into a working routine again. But it is coming. . . .

So we are settling in nicely, I think.

I looked at my desk this morning and I feel very fortunate.










The vision of how I wanted my office has slowly been realized. While there are still two small piles of boxes of supplies sitting near me in that room, I get just a little closer every day to being settled. Sometimes baby steps are the best way to approach things.

It isn't always easy to make the transition from being in high gear to being creative. That is one thing about my job that some may not understand. We can't just 'make' ourselves create. It needs to come on its own. By forcing ourselves into doing something that we aren't ready for, I feel that the result is not really optimal. It is best to wait and once again be patient. It will come.

As I looked around me yesterday morning, I saw my three kitties looking like this:










They are in pretty much the same positions right now as I write this morning. After the trauma of changing their own environment completely, they are finally seem more comfortable and I do believe they are happier. There is so much more room and so many more windows to peer out of. So much more to explore, too. While the initial change was a shock to them, as it is to us, they are also finding their own routines and settling in nicely. Perhaps I could learn a thing or two from them.

I suppose the theme of today's post is to allow things to take their own time and respect the time change takes. Immediate comfort in a new environment rarely happens in real life. That is more something that occurs in the movies. Feeling comfortable and happy comes with time and familiarity, usually only after there is some time to settle in. But once it does come, it is very much worth the change. Be kind to yourself and allow it to happen.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In *
> 
> As I sit here this morning, trying to decide what to write, I realize how much we have accomplished in the past several weeks. I hope that I am not being tiresome talking about our moving adventures, but for Keith, the kitties and myself, it has been a life consuming event for the past several months. Not only from the day nearly three weeks ago when we finally brought the cats (and the coffee pot) to our new place here, but it has been on our minds for many, many weeks before that. We had first come to see this house early in March, and from the time we did that, we knew this is where we wanted to live. Both Keith and I had our own personal visions of how we want our personal (as well as shared) spaces to be. From that point on it has taken a great deal of planning to make it into reality.
> 
> I haven't shown a lot of pictures lately, because we are still awaiting the five large pieces of furniture that we had made for us. We were fortunate enough to find a furniture maker in New Minas (about a 2 hour drive from our home) and we commissioned him to make these pieces to our specifications. We liked the quality of his work from what we saw at his shop, and felt that we would get something far better than items that were ready-made at a furniture store. We also felt good supporting a local business, as he had just opened his shop in town. By getting to him just a week after he opened his store, we were able to have him begin the job fairly soon.
> 
> Everything was made to order to fit into our home as well as fit our needs. I have two large pieces coming for my office/studio that will accommodate most of my supplies that I use daily. We have two large sideboard pieces for the dining area as well, as we want to store both kitchen items as well as some shipping supplies there. We do much of our packing of orders at the kitchen table and the printer will be right near there. (I will be showing that set up soon.)
> 
> Finally, we ordered a large cabinet for our laundry/mud room that will hold various cleaning supplies and our winter coats. We do have a large closet in that room though so we may change things up a bit on that. We will have to see when the pieces arrive and we are finally settled. We hope to get them all sometime this week.
> 
> Yesterday was spent doing for the most part, odds and ends. We cut the power for most of the day as we replaced many of the wall switches and outlets. I did some laundry and finally got my summer clothes out of storage (yes - in mid-July!) and washed them and hung them on the clothes line. That is something that I really enjoy - having a clothes line. It has been years since I have had that available to me and I have a really nice set up here with a huge pole in the back of the property. I just love how things smell after hanging on the line to dry. No packaged product can match that. Sometimes it is the simple things that make us happy.
> 
> I have designs in my head, but they are still incubating into projects. In the mean time, I decided that I will be working on my "Day 6" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. I am a month behind and need to make it up if I am keep on schedule for this year. It is a great 'fill in' project for me to do when I am undecided or in between my own projects. Each piece is more wonderful than the last. (You can join my group 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews on Facebook and see all the beautiful variations that others are making on them and watch our progress.)
> 
> I can't wait to begin my own projects, but I think it may be a day or two before I start. I am still working on some things in my head and deciding which direction to go. It may sound odd, but first I need to get into a working routine again. But it is coming. . . .
> 
> So we are settling in nicely, I think.
> 
> I looked at my desk this morning and I feel very fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vision of how I wanted my office has slowly been realized. While there are still two small piles of boxes of supplies sitting near me in that room, I get just a little closer every day to being settled. Sometimes baby steps are the best way to approach things.
> 
> It isn't always easy to make the transition from being in high gear to being creative. That is one thing about my job that some may not understand. We can't just 'make' ourselves create. It needs to come on its own. By forcing ourselves into doing something that we aren't ready for, I feel that the result is not really optimal. It is best to wait and once again be patient. It will come.
> 
> As I looked around me yesterday morning, I saw my three kitties looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in pretty much the same positions right now as I write this morning. After the trauma of changing their own environment completely, they are finally seem more comfortable and I do believe they are happier. There is so much more room and so many more windows to peer out of. So much more to explore, too. While the initial change was a shock to them, as it is to us, they are also finding their own routines and settling in nicely. Perhaps I could learn a thing or two from them.
> 
> I suppose the theme of today's post is to allow things to take their own time and respect the time change takes. Immediate comfort in a new environment rarely happens in real life. That is more something that occurs in the movies. Feeling comfortable and happy comes with time and familiarity, usually only after there is some time to settle in. But once it does come, it is very much worth the change. Be kind to yourself and allow it to happen.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


Your workspace has really come together. Enjoy many hours creating at your desk - with the help of your three supervisors. . They are sleeping on the job!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In *
> 
> As I sit here this morning, trying to decide what to write, I realize how much we have accomplished in the past several weeks. I hope that I am not being tiresome talking about our moving adventures, but for Keith, the kitties and myself, it has been a life consuming event for the past several months. Not only from the day nearly three weeks ago when we finally brought the cats (and the coffee pot) to our new place here, but it has been on our minds for many, many weeks before that. We had first come to see this house early in March, and from the time we did that, we knew this is where we wanted to live. Both Keith and I had our own personal visions of how we want our personal (as well as shared) spaces to be. From that point on it has taken a great deal of planning to make it into reality.
> 
> I haven't shown a lot of pictures lately, because we are still awaiting the five large pieces of furniture that we had made for us. We were fortunate enough to find a furniture maker in New Minas (about a 2 hour drive from our home) and we commissioned him to make these pieces to our specifications. We liked the quality of his work from what we saw at his shop, and felt that we would get something far better than items that were ready-made at a furniture store. We also felt good supporting a local business, as he had just opened his shop in town. By getting to him just a week after he opened his store, we were able to have him begin the job fairly soon.
> 
> Everything was made to order to fit into our home as well as fit our needs. I have two large pieces coming for my office/studio that will accommodate most of my supplies that I use daily. We have two large sideboard pieces for the dining area as well, as we want to store both kitchen items as well as some shipping supplies there. We do much of our packing of orders at the kitchen table and the printer will be right near there. (I will be showing that set up soon.)
> 
> Finally, we ordered a large cabinet for our laundry/mud room that will hold various cleaning supplies and our winter coats. We do have a large closet in that room though so we may change things up a bit on that. We will have to see when the pieces arrive and we are finally settled. We hope to get them all sometime this week.
> 
> Yesterday was spent doing for the most part, odds and ends. We cut the power for most of the day as we replaced many of the wall switches and outlets. I did some laundry and finally got my summer clothes out of storage (yes - in mid-July!) and washed them and hung them on the clothes line. That is something that I really enjoy - having a clothes line. It has been years since I have had that available to me and I have a really nice set up here with a huge pole in the back of the property. I just love how things smell after hanging on the line to dry. No packaged product can match that. Sometimes it is the simple things that make us happy.
> 
> I have designs in my head, but they are still incubating into projects. In the mean time, I decided that I will be working on my "Day 6" of Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. I am a month behind and need to make it up if I am keep on schedule for this year. It is a great 'fill in' project for me to do when I am undecided or in between my own projects. Each piece is more wonderful than the last. (You can join my group 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews on Facebook and see all the beautiful variations that others are making on them and watch our progress.)
> 
> I can't wait to begin my own projects, but I think it may be a day or two before I start. I am still working on some things in my head and deciding which direction to go. It may sound odd, but first I need to get into a working routine again. But it is coming. . . .
> 
> So we are settling in nicely, I think.
> 
> I looked at my desk this morning and I feel very fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vision of how I wanted my office has slowly been realized. While there are still two small piles of boxes of supplies sitting near me in that room, I get just a little closer every day to being settled. Sometimes baby steps are the best way to approach things.
> 
> It isn't always easy to make the transition from being in high gear to being creative. That is one thing about my job that some may not understand. We can't just 'make' ourselves create. It needs to come on its own. By forcing ourselves into doing something that we aren't ready for, I feel that the result is not really optimal. It is best to wait and once again be patient. It will come.
> 
> As I looked around me yesterday morning, I saw my three kitties looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in pretty much the same positions right now as I write this morning. After the trauma of changing their own environment completely, they are finally seem more comfortable and I do believe they are happier. There is so much more room and so many more windows to peer out of. So much more to explore, too. While the initial change was a shock to them, as it is to us, they are also finding their own routines and settling in nicely. Perhaps I could learn a thing or two from them.
> 
> I suppose the theme of today's post is to allow things to take their own time and respect the time change takes. Immediate comfort in a new environment rarely happens in real life. That is more something that occurs in the movies. Feeling comfortable and happy comes with time and familiarity, usually only after there is some time to settle in. But once it does come, it is very much worth the change. Be kind to yourself and allow it to happen.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Wednesday to you!


They are exhausted from helping!  Thanks for stopping by, Anna!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Longing for 'Routine'*

It has been over three weeks now since we made our 'final move' to our new home. In reality, it is closer to four. I look back and consider 'moving day' as the day we finally brought the cats here to our new home and began sleeping here, after our bed arrived. One would think that we would be all settled by now. Anyone who knows both Keith and I know how much we love to be organized. While he and I have many differences in the way we do things, one thing that we really see eye to eye on is having our things and work areas 'in place' so that we have the most comfort and efficiency possible. It really is a way of life for both of us.

But sometimes 'life' isn't very organized, is it? We are thrown curve balls by circumstances and our own unrealistic expectations from ourselves are not met. It is then when we need to pull upon the 'flexible' part of our personalities and adapt and make the best of things. Sometimes that is easier to do than other times though.

Moving from a small, one bedroom place to a house has been a challenge. Not in a bad way, but sometimes overwhelming nonetheless. When we made the decision to move her in March, the moving day of July 1st seemed like an eternity away. We wondered how we would last that long and there was an incredible amount of anticipation and planning on our part. Looking back, I am grateful for those many months. Without that extra time I think it would have taken us twice as long to adapt. The chaos of living in disarray would have doubled in time at least and we would have had to push even harder.

Yes. We did it right. But it is still unsettling and takes a bit of time to get used to.

Things are coming along very slowly. I WANT to get back to a routine and producing as much work as I did prior to moving. I know that eventually I will get to that point, but the journey back has taken much longer than I could have anticipated. Are my expectations of myself too high? Or am I just slowing down as I get older? I can't tell which is the case.

As I look around me this morning, I do realize that we have accomplished much in these past few weeks. Last weekend I finished making the curtains for my studio room:



















The room is shaping up, yet not completed yet. I still need to make the cushion covers for the daybed and the small bench. I had purchased some lovely white linen for that purpose and I plan to dye it in a way that will make it look really cool and 'artsy'. (The vision is in my head!) It will bring some vibrant color to the "white room" and hopefully look wonderful. I also want to build a shelf for the wall to the right of the bed. I want to put a groove in it so that I can display a painting or several paintings at once and change it over from time to time. I am not a fan of putting holes in the wall - especially if I plan to change things. I think that this would be a nice way to enjoy my favorite or seasonal works of art.

We are still awaiting five large pieces of furniture, but got word that they will be arriving on Monday. Two of the pieces will reside in my studio. Both will be large cabinets to hold my (already sorted) craft and work supplies. One will go between the small window wall on that side of the room:










And the other (taller) cabinet will go on the opposite side, next to my desk:










As you can see, there are piles of supplies that will be finding a nice home. As things are now, every time I need something, I have to fish through the boxes and (of course) what I am looking for is usually buried on the bottom of the pile. I can't wait for them to have a home!

We are having two large pieces made as well for our dining room, and similar piles are located there.

Finally, there is a large cabinet for the laundry/mud room in our entry way and it will be used for storing house cleaners, the vacuum, etc.

It is hard to get 'settled' until these things are put in their places. Monday will be a big day for us, and once we have these large pieces, we can finally feel like we are well on our way to 'settling'.

Because of this, I have found it a bit hard to concentrate and get back on track. I have tried working on some new things, but even settling in at my new desk requires some getting used to. I can't tell you all how many times I have rearranged things on my desktop. I am trying to find a comfortable position for everything so that I can feel at home and at ease when I work. I can only assimilate it to when we drive a new car that isn't ours - we feel somewhat uncomfortable and awkward.

Perhaps it is just a matter of giving things a little more time . . .

Even the cats are still adapting. While they seemed to be getting used to the new surroundings, and liking them, the other day Richard and Pancakes had a horrific brawl. There was literally fur clumps everywhere and fortunately no one was hurt in the fight. Keith and I both had to run upstairs to break them apart, as they sounded like they were killing each other. Anyone who has heard cats fight knows how terrible it sounds.

After the fight, they were constantly growling at each other like the other was a stranger. They have been together for 10 years and while they weren't best of buddies, they were never like this. I decided the solution was to give them both a bath, using my Chanel soap that I use on myself. This worked once before when I had two cats that saw a stray and flew into combat with each other. I have read that they misplace the aggression on each other rather than the 'new' animal. Since the owners of our house here had two dogs and a cat, there is no doubt that there are still scents of those pets lingering.

In any case, yesterday morning was spent 'cat washing'.










That is Richard on the left and Pancakes on the right. When they dried out, things were a bit better, although we still heard a grumble every once in a while. Since they all smelled like me, it helped neutralize the aggression and calm things down. Go figure.

It is a traumatic process for everyone, it seems. Yesterday, I decided since I wasn't feeling very creative in my own right, I would work on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am behind in doing my six sets and working on Day 6. It was a good way to 'push the pile' and at least accomplish something.










They are coming along nicely, and I hope to be able to send them out next week.










At least seeing them come to life makes me feel there is hope. Not to be able to change the focus on to my own projects . . .

It is all a process and I need to respect that and let it take its course. I think I am writing this post this morning more for myself than for you all to read. I need to keep telling myself "Things will get back to routine." over and over again. With "routines" comes familiarity and comfort. That frees up my thinking and allows my focus to be on creating new things. We all work differently, but that is how things are for me. I need to allow the process to play out and respect the time it takes.

. . . soon . . .

I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a great weekend ahead. I plan on making my weekend wonderful and productive. Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Longing for 'Routine'*
> 
> It has been over three weeks now since we made our 'final move' to our new home. In reality, it is closer to four. I look back and consider 'moving day' as the day we finally brought the cats here to our new home and began sleeping here, after our bed arrived. One would think that we would be all settled by now. Anyone who knows both Keith and I know how much we love to be organized. While he and I have many differences in the way we do things, one thing that we really see eye to eye on is having our things and work areas 'in place' so that we have the most comfort and efficiency possible. It really is a way of life for both of us.
> 
> But sometimes 'life' isn't very organized, is it? We are thrown curve balls by circumstances and our own unrealistic expectations from ourselves are not met. It is then when we need to pull upon the 'flexible' part of our personalities and adapt and make the best of things. Sometimes that is easier to do than other times though.
> 
> Moving from a small, one bedroom place to a house has been a challenge. Not in a bad way, but sometimes overwhelming nonetheless. When we made the decision to move her in March, the moving day of July 1st seemed like an eternity away. We wondered how we would last that long and there was an incredible amount of anticipation and planning on our part. Looking back, I am grateful for those many months. Without that extra time I think it would have taken us twice as long to adapt. The chaos of living in disarray would have doubled in time at least and we would have had to push even harder.
> 
> Yes. We did it right. But it is still unsettling and takes a bit of time to get used to.
> 
> Things are coming along very slowly. I WANT to get back to a routine and producing as much work as I did prior to moving. I know that eventually I will get to that point, but the journey back has taken much longer than I could have anticipated. Are my expectations of myself too high? Or am I just slowing down as I get older? I can't tell which is the case.
> 
> As I look around me this morning, I do realize that we have accomplished much in these past few weeks. Last weekend I finished making the curtains for my studio room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room is shaping up, yet not completed yet. I still need to make the cushion covers for the daybed and the small bench. I had purchased some lovely white linen for that purpose and I plan to dye it in a way that will make it look really cool and 'artsy'. (The vision is in my head!) It will bring some vibrant color to the "white room" and hopefully look wonderful. I also want to build a shelf for the wall to the right of the bed. I want to put a groove in it so that I can display a painting or several paintings at once and change it over from time to time. I am not a fan of putting holes in the wall - especially if I plan to change things. I think that this would be a nice way to enjoy my favorite or seasonal works of art.
> 
> We are still awaiting five large pieces of furniture, but got word that they will be arriving on Monday. Two of the pieces will reside in my studio. Both will be large cabinets to hold my (already sorted) craft and work supplies. One will go between the small window wall on that side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other (taller) cabinet will go on the opposite side, next to my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are piles of supplies that will be finding a nice home. As things are now, every time I need something, I have to fish through the boxes and (of course) what I am looking for is usually buried on the bottom of the pile. I can't wait for them to have a home!
> 
> We are having two large pieces made as well for our dining room, and similar piles are located there.
> 
> Finally, there is a large cabinet for the laundry/mud room in our entry way and it will be used for storing house cleaners, the vacuum, etc.
> 
> It is hard to get 'settled' until these things are put in their places. Monday will be a big day for us, and once we have these large pieces, we can finally feel like we are well on our way to 'settling'.
> 
> Because of this, I have found it a bit hard to concentrate and get back on track. I have tried working on some new things, but even settling in at my new desk requires some getting used to. I can't tell you all how many times I have rearranged things on my desktop. I am trying to find a comfortable position for everything so that I can feel at home and at ease when I work. I can only assimilate it to when we drive a new car that isn't ours - we feel somewhat uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> Perhaps it is just a matter of giving things a little more time . . .
> 
> Even the cats are still adapting. While they seemed to be getting used to the new surroundings, and liking them, the other day Richard and Pancakes had a horrific brawl. There was literally fur clumps everywhere and fortunately no one was hurt in the fight. Keith and I both had to run upstairs to break them apart, as they sounded like they were killing each other. Anyone who has heard cats fight knows how terrible it sounds.
> 
> After the fight, they were constantly growling at each other like the other was a stranger. They have been together for 10 years and while they weren't best of buddies, they were never like this. I decided the solution was to give them both a bath, using my Chanel soap that I use on myself. This worked once before when I had two cats that saw a stray and flew into combat with each other. I have read that they misplace the aggression on each other rather than the 'new' animal. Since the owners of our house here had two dogs and a cat, there is no doubt that there are still scents of those pets lingering.
> 
> In any case, yesterday morning was spent 'cat washing'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Richard on the left and Pancakes on the right. When they dried out, things were a bit better, although we still heard a grumble every once in a while. Since they all smelled like me, it helped neutralize the aggression and calm things down. Go figure.
> 
> It is a traumatic process for everyone, it seems. Yesterday, I decided since I wasn't feeling very creative in my own right, I would work on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am behind in doing my six sets and working on Day 6. It was a good way to 'push the pile' and at least accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming along nicely, and I hope to be able to send them out next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least seeing them come to life makes me feel there is hope. Not to be able to change the focus on to my own projects . . .
> 
> It is all a process and I need to respect that and let it take its course. I think I am writing this post this morning more for myself than for you all to read. I need to keep telling myself "Things will get back to routine." over and over again. With "routines" comes familiarity and comfort. That frees up my thinking and allows my focus to be on creating new things. We all work differently, but that is how things are for me. I need to allow the process to play out and respect the time it takes.
> 
> . . . soon . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a great weekend ahead. I plan on making my weekend wonderful and productive. Happy Friday to you all!


Your studio looks beautiful. A very comfortable, bright and cheery place to create. You've done a lot in a few weeks!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Longing for 'Routine'*
> 
> It has been over three weeks now since we made our 'final move' to our new home. In reality, it is closer to four. I look back and consider 'moving day' as the day we finally brought the cats here to our new home and began sleeping here, after our bed arrived. One would think that we would be all settled by now. Anyone who knows both Keith and I know how much we love to be organized. While he and I have many differences in the way we do things, one thing that we really see eye to eye on is having our things and work areas 'in place' so that we have the most comfort and efficiency possible. It really is a way of life for both of us.
> 
> But sometimes 'life' isn't very organized, is it? We are thrown curve balls by circumstances and our own unrealistic expectations from ourselves are not met. It is then when we need to pull upon the 'flexible' part of our personalities and adapt and make the best of things. Sometimes that is easier to do than other times though.
> 
> Moving from a small, one bedroom place to a house has been a challenge. Not in a bad way, but sometimes overwhelming nonetheless. When we made the decision to move her in March, the moving day of July 1st seemed like an eternity away. We wondered how we would last that long and there was an incredible amount of anticipation and planning on our part. Looking back, I am grateful for those many months. Without that extra time I think it would have taken us twice as long to adapt. The chaos of living in disarray would have doubled in time at least and we would have had to push even harder.
> 
> Yes. We did it right. But it is still unsettling and takes a bit of time to get used to.
> 
> Things are coming along very slowly. I WANT to get back to a routine and producing as much work as I did prior to moving. I know that eventually I will get to that point, but the journey back has taken much longer than I could have anticipated. Are my expectations of myself too high? Or am I just slowing down as I get older? I can't tell which is the case.
> 
> As I look around me this morning, I do realize that we have accomplished much in these past few weeks. Last weekend I finished making the curtains for my studio room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room is shaping up, yet not completed yet. I still need to make the cushion covers for the daybed and the small bench. I had purchased some lovely white linen for that purpose and I plan to dye it in a way that will make it look really cool and 'artsy'. (The vision is in my head!) It will bring some vibrant color to the "white room" and hopefully look wonderful. I also want to build a shelf for the wall to the right of the bed. I want to put a groove in it so that I can display a painting or several paintings at once and change it over from time to time. I am not a fan of putting holes in the wall - especially if I plan to change things. I think that this would be a nice way to enjoy my favorite or seasonal works of art.
> 
> We are still awaiting five large pieces of furniture, but got word that they will be arriving on Monday. Two of the pieces will reside in my studio. Both will be large cabinets to hold my (already sorted) craft and work supplies. One will go between the small window wall on that side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other (taller) cabinet will go on the opposite side, next to my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are piles of supplies that will be finding a nice home. As things are now, every time I need something, I have to fish through the boxes and (of course) what I am looking for is usually buried on the bottom of the pile. I can't wait for them to have a home!
> 
> We are having two large pieces made as well for our dining room, and similar piles are located there.
> 
> Finally, there is a large cabinet for the laundry/mud room in our entry way and it will be used for storing house cleaners, the vacuum, etc.
> 
> It is hard to get 'settled' until these things are put in their places. Monday will be a big day for us, and once we have these large pieces, we can finally feel like we are well on our way to 'settling'.
> 
> Because of this, I have found it a bit hard to concentrate and get back on track. I have tried working on some new things, but even settling in at my new desk requires some getting used to. I can't tell you all how many times I have rearranged things on my desktop. I am trying to find a comfortable position for everything so that I can feel at home and at ease when I work. I can only assimilate it to when we drive a new car that isn't ours - we feel somewhat uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> Perhaps it is just a matter of giving things a little more time . . .
> 
> Even the cats are still adapting. While they seemed to be getting used to the new surroundings, and liking them, the other day Richard and Pancakes had a horrific brawl. There was literally fur clumps everywhere and fortunately no one was hurt in the fight. Keith and I both had to run upstairs to break them apart, as they sounded like they were killing each other. Anyone who has heard cats fight knows how terrible it sounds.
> 
> After the fight, they were constantly growling at each other like the other was a stranger. They have been together for 10 years and while they weren't best of buddies, they were never like this. I decided the solution was to give them both a bath, using my Chanel soap that I use on myself. This worked once before when I had two cats that saw a stray and flew into combat with each other. I have read that they misplace the aggression on each other rather than the 'new' animal. Since the owners of our house here had two dogs and a cat, there is no doubt that there are still scents of those pets lingering.
> 
> In any case, yesterday morning was spent 'cat washing'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Richard on the left and Pancakes on the right. When they dried out, things were a bit better, although we still heard a grumble every once in a while. Since they all smelled like me, it helped neutralize the aggression and calm things down. Go figure.
> 
> It is a traumatic process for everyone, it seems. Yesterday, I decided since I wasn't feeling very creative in my own right, I would work on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am behind in doing my six sets and working on Day 6. It was a good way to 'push the pile' and at least accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming along nicely, and I hope to be able to send them out next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least seeing them come to life makes me feel there is hope. Not to be able to change the focus on to my own projects . . .
> 
> It is all a process and I need to respect that and let it take its course. I think I am writing this post this morning more for myself than for you all to read. I need to keep telling myself "Things will get back to routine." over and over again. With "routines" comes familiarity and comfort. That frees up my thinking and allows my focus to be on creating new things. We all work differently, but that is how things are for me. I need to allow the process to play out and respect the time it takes.
> 
> . . . soon . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a great weekend ahead. I plan on making my weekend wonderful and productive. Happy Friday to you all!


Hi, Anna. It is coming together. After Monday it will be better though. We are getting our large pieces of furniture then. I heard from the gentleman that is making them though that he made an error on the doors for my short cabinet.  I will have to get them sometime next week. But mistakes happen and at least I will have a place to put things. . .

I hope you have a nice weekend. Take care, Sheila


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

scrollgirl said:


> *Longing for 'Routine'*
> 
> It has been over three weeks now since we made our 'final move' to our new home. In reality, it is closer to four. I look back and consider 'moving day' as the day we finally brought the cats here to our new home and began sleeping here, after our bed arrived. One would think that we would be all settled by now. Anyone who knows both Keith and I know how much we love to be organized. While he and I have many differences in the way we do things, one thing that we really see eye to eye on is having our things and work areas 'in place' so that we have the most comfort and efficiency possible. It really is a way of life for both of us.
> 
> But sometimes 'life' isn't very organized, is it? We are thrown curve balls by circumstances and our own unrealistic expectations from ourselves are not met. It is then when we need to pull upon the 'flexible' part of our personalities and adapt and make the best of things. Sometimes that is easier to do than other times though.
> 
> Moving from a small, one bedroom place to a house has been a challenge. Not in a bad way, but sometimes overwhelming nonetheless. When we made the decision to move her in March, the moving day of July 1st seemed like an eternity away. We wondered how we would last that long and there was an incredible amount of anticipation and planning on our part. Looking back, I am grateful for those many months. Without that extra time I think it would have taken us twice as long to adapt. The chaos of living in disarray would have doubled in time at least and we would have had to push even harder.
> 
> Yes. We did it right. But it is still unsettling and takes a bit of time to get used to.
> 
> Things are coming along very slowly. I WANT to get back to a routine and producing as much work as I did prior to moving. I know that eventually I will get to that point, but the journey back has taken much longer than I could have anticipated. Are my expectations of myself too high? Or am I just slowing down as I get older? I can't tell which is the case.
> 
> As I look around me this morning, I do realize that we have accomplished much in these past few weeks. Last weekend I finished making the curtains for my studio room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room is shaping up, yet not completed yet. I still need to make the cushion covers for the daybed and the small bench. I had purchased some lovely white linen for that purpose and I plan to dye it in a way that will make it look really cool and 'artsy'. (The vision is in my head!) It will bring some vibrant color to the "white room" and hopefully look wonderful. I also want to build a shelf for the wall to the right of the bed. I want to put a groove in it so that I can display a painting or several paintings at once and change it over from time to time. I am not a fan of putting holes in the wall - especially if I plan to change things. I think that this would be a nice way to enjoy my favorite or seasonal works of art.
> 
> We are still awaiting five large pieces of furniture, but got word that they will be arriving on Monday. Two of the pieces will reside in my studio. Both will be large cabinets to hold my (already sorted) craft and work supplies. One will go between the small window wall on that side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other (taller) cabinet will go on the opposite side, next to my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are piles of supplies that will be finding a nice home. As things are now, every time I need something, I have to fish through the boxes and (of course) what I am looking for is usually buried on the bottom of the pile. I can't wait for them to have a home!
> 
> We are having two large pieces made as well for our dining room, and similar piles are located there.
> 
> Finally, there is a large cabinet for the laundry/mud room in our entry way and it will be used for storing house cleaners, the vacuum, etc.
> 
> It is hard to get 'settled' until these things are put in their places. Monday will be a big day for us, and once we have these large pieces, we can finally feel like we are well on our way to 'settling'.
> 
> Because of this, I have found it a bit hard to concentrate and get back on track. I have tried working on some new things, but even settling in at my new desk requires some getting used to. I can't tell you all how many times I have rearranged things on my desktop. I am trying to find a comfortable position for everything so that I can feel at home and at ease when I work. I can only assimilate it to when we drive a new car that isn't ours - we feel somewhat uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> Perhaps it is just a matter of giving things a little more time . . .
> 
> Even the cats are still adapting. While they seemed to be getting used to the new surroundings, and liking them, the other day Richard and Pancakes had a horrific brawl. There was literally fur clumps everywhere and fortunately no one was hurt in the fight. Keith and I both had to run upstairs to break them apart, as they sounded like they were killing each other. Anyone who has heard cats fight knows how terrible it sounds.
> 
> After the fight, they were constantly growling at each other like the other was a stranger. They have been together for 10 years and while they weren't best of buddies, they were never like this. I decided the solution was to give them both a bath, using my Chanel soap that I use on myself. This worked once before when I had two cats that saw a stray and flew into combat with each other. I have read that they misplace the aggression on each other rather than the 'new' animal. Since the owners of our house here had two dogs and a cat, there is no doubt that there are still scents of those pets lingering.
> 
> In any case, yesterday morning was spent 'cat washing'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Richard on the left and Pancakes on the right. When they dried out, things were a bit better, although we still heard a grumble every once in a while. Since they all smelled like me, it helped neutralize the aggression and calm things down. Go figure.
> 
> It is a traumatic process for everyone, it seems. Yesterday, I decided since I wasn't feeling very creative in my own right, I would work on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am behind in doing my six sets and working on Day 6. It was a good way to 'push the pile' and at least accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming along nicely, and I hope to be able to send them out next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least seeing them come to life makes me feel there is hope. Not to be able to change the focus on to my own projects . . .
> 
> It is all a process and I need to respect that and let it take its course. I think I am writing this post this morning more for myself than for you all to read. I need to keep telling myself "Things will get back to routine." over and over again. With "routines" comes familiarity and comfort. That frees up my thinking and allows my focus to be on creating new things. We all work differently, but that is how things are for me. I need to allow the process to play out and respect the time it takes.
> 
> . . . soon . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a great weekend ahead. I plan on making my weekend wonderful and productive. Happy Friday to you all!


Hi Sheila,

Your studio looks incredible, your a lucky girl.

The 12 Days of Christmas ornaments look amazing, your work is always top notch. I love the passion you put into your art!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Longing for 'Routine'*
> 
> It has been over three weeks now since we made our 'final move' to our new home. In reality, it is closer to four. I look back and consider 'moving day' as the day we finally brought the cats here to our new home and began sleeping here, after our bed arrived. One would think that we would be all settled by now. Anyone who knows both Keith and I know how much we love to be organized. While he and I have many differences in the way we do things, one thing that we really see eye to eye on is having our things and work areas 'in place' so that we have the most comfort and efficiency possible. It really is a way of life for both of us.
> 
> But sometimes 'life' isn't very organized, is it? We are thrown curve balls by circumstances and our own unrealistic expectations from ourselves are not met. It is then when we need to pull upon the 'flexible' part of our personalities and adapt and make the best of things. Sometimes that is easier to do than other times though.
> 
> Moving from a small, one bedroom place to a house has been a challenge. Not in a bad way, but sometimes overwhelming nonetheless. When we made the decision to move her in March, the moving day of July 1st seemed like an eternity away. We wondered how we would last that long and there was an incredible amount of anticipation and planning on our part. Looking back, I am grateful for those many months. Without that extra time I think it would have taken us twice as long to adapt. The chaos of living in disarray would have doubled in time at least and we would have had to push even harder.
> 
> Yes. We did it right. But it is still unsettling and takes a bit of time to get used to.
> 
> Things are coming along very slowly. I WANT to get back to a routine and producing as much work as I did prior to moving. I know that eventually I will get to that point, but the journey back has taken much longer than I could have anticipated. Are my expectations of myself too high? Or am I just slowing down as I get older? I can't tell which is the case.
> 
> As I look around me this morning, I do realize that we have accomplished much in these past few weeks. Last weekend I finished making the curtains for my studio room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room is shaping up, yet not completed yet. I still need to make the cushion covers for the daybed and the small bench. I had purchased some lovely white linen for that purpose and I plan to dye it in a way that will make it look really cool and 'artsy'. (The vision is in my head!) It will bring some vibrant color to the "white room" and hopefully look wonderful. I also want to build a shelf for the wall to the right of the bed. I want to put a groove in it so that I can display a painting or several paintings at once and change it over from time to time. I am not a fan of putting holes in the wall - especially if I plan to change things. I think that this would be a nice way to enjoy my favorite or seasonal works of art.
> 
> We are still awaiting five large pieces of furniture, but got word that they will be arriving on Monday. Two of the pieces will reside in my studio. Both will be large cabinets to hold my (already sorted) craft and work supplies. One will go between the small window wall on that side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other (taller) cabinet will go on the opposite side, next to my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are piles of supplies that will be finding a nice home. As things are now, every time I need something, I have to fish through the boxes and (of course) what I am looking for is usually buried on the bottom of the pile. I can't wait for them to have a home!
> 
> We are having two large pieces made as well for our dining room, and similar piles are located there.
> 
> Finally, there is a large cabinet for the laundry/mud room in our entry way and it will be used for storing house cleaners, the vacuum, etc.
> 
> It is hard to get 'settled' until these things are put in their places. Monday will be a big day for us, and once we have these large pieces, we can finally feel like we are well on our way to 'settling'.
> 
> Because of this, I have found it a bit hard to concentrate and get back on track. I have tried working on some new things, but even settling in at my new desk requires some getting used to. I can't tell you all how many times I have rearranged things on my desktop. I am trying to find a comfortable position for everything so that I can feel at home and at ease when I work. I can only assimilate it to when we drive a new car that isn't ours - we feel somewhat uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> Perhaps it is just a matter of giving things a little more time . . .
> 
> Even the cats are still adapting. While they seemed to be getting used to the new surroundings, and liking them, the other day Richard and Pancakes had a horrific brawl. There was literally fur clumps everywhere and fortunately no one was hurt in the fight. Keith and I both had to run upstairs to break them apart, as they sounded like they were killing each other. Anyone who has heard cats fight knows how terrible it sounds.
> 
> After the fight, they were constantly growling at each other like the other was a stranger. They have been together for 10 years and while they weren't best of buddies, they were never like this. I decided the solution was to give them both a bath, using my Chanel soap that I use on myself. This worked once before when I had two cats that saw a stray and flew into combat with each other. I have read that they misplace the aggression on each other rather than the 'new' animal. Since the owners of our house here had two dogs and a cat, there is no doubt that there are still scents of those pets lingering.
> 
> In any case, yesterday morning was spent 'cat washing'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Richard on the left and Pancakes on the right. When they dried out, things were a bit better, although we still heard a grumble every once in a while. Since they all smelled like me, it helped neutralize the aggression and calm things down. Go figure.
> 
> It is a traumatic process for everyone, it seems. Yesterday, I decided since I wasn't feeling very creative in my own right, I would work on my "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments by Lynne Andrews. I am behind in doing my six sets and working on Day 6. It was a good way to 'push the pile' and at least accomplish something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming along nicely, and I hope to be able to send them out next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least seeing them come to life makes me feel there is hope. Not to be able to change the focus on to my own projects . . .
> 
> It is all a process and I need to respect that and let it take its course. I think I am writing this post this morning more for myself than for you all to read. I need to keep telling myself "Things will get back to routine." over and over again. With "routines" comes familiarity and comfort. That frees up my thinking and allows my focus to be on creating new things. We all work differently, but that is how things are for me. I need to allow the process to play out and respect the time it takes.
> 
> . . . soon . . .
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Friday and a great weekend ahead. I plan on making my weekend wonderful and productive. Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, Dennis! Coming from you that means so much. I have such a great admiration for you and your work. It will be wonderful to be able to have an actual 'work space'! I am glad I 'met' you here on Lumberjocks! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Making Do*

Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.

I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.

Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.

These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.

As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.

In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.

When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.

But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!

Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.

I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.










I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.










My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.

Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.

I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.

We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.

I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.

It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Do*
> 
> Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.
> 
> I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.
> 
> Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.
> 
> These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.
> 
> As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.
> 
> In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.
> 
> When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.
> 
> But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.
> 
> I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.
> 
> I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.
> 
> We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.
> 
> I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.
> 
> It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Sheila, I'm so very happy for both you and Keith to be able to spred out some now. How great I realize you feal. I also grew up under meager means and now enjoy a wonderfiul large home that my wie have lived in for the last 30 years. But I was retired from my first career (USAF) before I had anything to appreciate as I do this last half of my adult life. Your Work place is neat as a pin showing how much you care for the better things you now have. I likewise am one to appreciate having a place for everything and put things away when day is done. ENJOY Dear!

Russell Pitner


----------



## nailbanger2

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Do*
> 
> Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.
> 
> I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.
> 
> Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.
> 
> These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.
> 
> As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.
> 
> In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.
> 
> When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.
> 
> But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.
> 
> I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.
> 
> I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.
> 
> We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.
> 
> I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.
> 
> It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


I'm so happy for you, Sheila! The new shop looks beautiful. Now you have to update your workshop page!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Do*
> 
> Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.
> 
> I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.
> 
> Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.
> 
> These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.
> 
> As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.
> 
> In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.
> 
> When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.
> 
> But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.
> 
> I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.
> 
> I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.
> 
> We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.
> 
> I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.
> 
> It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you, both! Yes - I really do try to keep my things 'nice'. It is satisfying when people admire my 13 year old car and can't believe how old it is. It shows minor wear, but looks pretty close to 'new' - inside and out. I have some nice things now, but I had to work hard for them and I don't believe in leaving things lying around or not putting them in their place. Even in a small space, everything has a 'home'. It has to be that way or nothing is accomplished. Can you imagine how little I would get done if I had to search for things every time I need them? I think that is why I am so 'tidy' with my stuff. I like to make the best use of my time and not have to buy things I already have or have allowed to be ruined. It is a respect for our things that some don't have today. This is a very 'disposable' world, I am afraid. Many of the younger people feel that they can just get 'more' when things are ruined. (Now I am sounding OLD!) 

Thank you for the good wishes. I hope that many, many wonderful projects emerge from this new place! I am beyond excited!

Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Do*
> 
> Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.
> 
> I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.
> 
> Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.
> 
> These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.
> 
> As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.
> 
> In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.
> 
> When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.
> 
> But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.
> 
> I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.
> 
> I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.
> 
> We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.
> 
> I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.
> 
> It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


before we moved here i had a very small bedroom i used for a shop, it was about 6×10, you had to leave the room to change your mind….lol…..you guys are really blessed to be in your new place, its a grand house to be in…as to living on what you have, i was use to living really well in alaska, 60 to 70 grand….but since ive been hurt and had to go on disability, things have been tight, but im very blessed to have built my house out of pocket, built my shop and bought most of my tools, so we are debt free, and that is how we have our freedom, i think that is the key, pay as you go, , but im really excited for you guys, enjoy it….you deserve it.hey sheila have you seen the picture of our kitty, his name is bootz….let me know, if not i will get one to you…have a grand day


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Do*
> 
> Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.
> 
> I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.
> 
> Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.
> 
> These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.
> 
> As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.
> 
> In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.
> 
> When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.
> 
> But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.
> 
> I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.
> 
> I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.
> 
> We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.
> 
> I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.
> 
> It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Hi Sheila, Sounds marvelous for you to have such a suitable work area. I'm just wondering if you have to turn your head sideways as you go through the doorway . . . to get your smile through? 
Enjoy your own bit of Shangri-La, and the adventure that lies ahead.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Making Do*
> 
> Having limited means can completely shut some people down. For others, it serves as a challenge - not only to meet, but often to be completely conquered. For them, having less doesn't mean giving up, but trying harder and often coming out of the situation even better than expected. It can be surprising what one can accomplish with a bit of determination.
> 
> I grew up with limited means. My parents were divorced when I was very young (at a time when 'divorce' was neither common or readily accepted.) We moved in with my grandparents and lived with them for my young life. Because we had very little, I learned early in life that we took care of what we owned, fixed things when they were broken rather than replace them and respect the things that we had. While it may not have been an ideal situation all the time, looking back I feel as if it gave me a good base of appreciation and respect. Not only for 'things', but for people as well. It is funny how some of these things that happened so long ago stick with us throughout our lives.
> 
> Throughout this time, I never really felt 'poor' or under privileged. Of course there were times when I noticed that others may have had nicer clothes or more 'things' than I did, but I can honestly say that I didn't dwell on it. We lived with my grandparents during my grammar school days and had a home like everyone else. We had responsibilities to do our certain chores each week to earn our quarter allowance. If we wanted something, we would save for it. During the holidays, myself and many of my friends would roam the neighborhood singing Christmas carols at people's doors. They would give a nickle or a dime (maybe to get us to stop!) and at the end of the evening, we would divide the extra money between us and use it for our gifts. It was a simple time.
> 
> These memories came to mind yesterday as I was working in my new 'shop'. For the first time in my woodworking life, I have a designated place to work. I am beside myself with happiness.
> 
> As I think back to when I began scroll sawing in the late '90's, I have never had what one would call a real shop. I always worked in a corner of the room somewhere, tucked between other things. In Chicago, there was the corner of the very packed garage. In the winter I had a small ceramic space heater and had to use gloves with the fingers cut out so my hands would not freeze. I was limited to working out there only a short while, as it would get to the point when my fingers wouldn't move anymore they were so cold.
> 
> In my first apartment, I sat on the closet floor. It was a larger, walk-in closet the size of a small room, but I had to drape plastic all over my hanging clothes so that the dust would stay off of them. I couldn't sand or route there. I had to go outside to the patio to do that.
> 
> When I came to Canada, I worked in my kitchen. In the three places I lived here, I was fortunate to have an extra corner in the kitchen in which to scroll saw. Again - sanding and routing were harder, with my choices being outside or even in the bathroom, with all the towels removed. It was the easiest room to clean afterward and contain the dust. I made do.
> 
> But yesterday, as I went upstairs to my 'little shop' as I call it, I felt like a queen. I put on my cordless headphones and apron set up for work. The set up was minimal, as everything had its place. I have two large work tables, a place to scroll, sand and drill. I came down for lunch and all it required was a quick vacuum and taking off my apron. No longer did I have to clean all the counters and floors and chairs to have a quick meal. It was heaven!
> 
> Within a couple of hours, I completed not only all of my orders, but extra pieces as well. I am trying to build up a little bit of stock now since I have the room to store extra wood. That way, I can work more efficiently and fill orders quicker when things get busy. I don't have to stop each time something is ordered and make things one kit at a time. It will be much quicker, easier and more efficient.
> 
> I realize that some may still consider my shop small. Compared to others' work places, it probably is. But to me, who is used to working in the corners of the kitchen and on closet floors, it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal of work done yesterday in a short time. Not only was the process pleasant, but it was fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest accomplishment though was realizing that by moving, we have opened up an entire new world for ourselves. I never felt deprived while working in my other places. If anything, it taught me to use the resources provided and make them work the best way I could for me. I think that is a valuable lesson. It also makes me appreciate what I have now even more.
> 
> Out of habit, I ran the vacuum after cutting every dozen of pieces or so. It only takes a couple of seconds, and when working in a small place, really helps keep things cleaner. When I was finished cutting, it took five minutes to clean my work space and put everything in its place. As I looked over my shoulder to leave my new little shop, it looked as nice and as clean as it did before I started. I smiled to myself and felt grateful. Not only for this small portion of my life, but for everything.
> 
> I came downstairs to see Keith drawing a new design at his computer while watching one of his favorite shows. He mentioned how nice it was for me to be able to work and cut without having to cover him in dust or having to hear the noise of the saw and vacuum and tools only a few feet away. I am sure he is very grateful as well.
> 
> We accomplished quite a bit over these past several years with our business. I am often asked how we were able to do it from such a small space. Whenever that occurred, it gave me a funny feeling. I suppose I never really thought about it - much like when I was a child and had to 'make do' with what I had. We just do what is necessary with the means we have. Not only does that teach us how to adapt, but it also teaches us appreciation. I believe they are both good values which one needs to be successful.
> 
> I am grateful for so much these days. Little by little we are making our new place our own. Today the rest of our furniture is arriving - the five large storage pieces I spoke about in previous posts. I am beyond excited! It will mean that the last of the boxes will find homes and I can really 'settle in' and the real work can begin. Designing.
> 
> It is a wonderful start to the week and will begin a wonderful new chapter in my life. While I did well in my previous circumstances, I feel as if I will do even better here. I hope you all come along for the adventure.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you both so much for your kind comments as well as your many years of friendship. I just got back to the computer now since this morning, and I have a full email box to address, but I had a good day and the new pieces are in place and all fit nicely.

Grizzman - I would love another photo of your kitty. I don't remember seeing your new one. I am sure you are giving it much love and adventure every day.

John - you are right about the smile. I am smiling quite a bit these days. I realize how very fortunate I am in so many aspects of life. I couldn't ask for anything more. Really.

I wish you the best day as well. Thank you for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*On the Sixth Day of Christmas . . . *

As most of you are going through probably the hottest time of the year, I am here in Nova Scotia humming Christmas carols to myself and working on Christmas ornaments. Things are going just as I planned.

Many of you know that I have been working on a year-long project of creating no less than six sets of Lynne Andrew's "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments (you can purchase the pattern book here: Christmas Blessings Pattern Book - or come and join our Facebook page dedicated to this project here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them! ) I am also selling the ornament blanks for the style that my pieces are here on my site (SLDPK19 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments - Sold in sets of three ornaments.) The series has been wildly popular for both Lynne and myself, and I have cut and sold several thousand ornaments to date.

The goal of this project is to paint one "Day" per month, ending up with painting the final and 12th ornament in December, thus completing the set(s) and having them ready for Christmas. Me being me, I decided to make six full sets. Five sets for my children and some very close friends (whom are also considered my 'family') and a set for myself. By only having to worry about one "Day" per month, I thought I would surely get things done on time. To me, it is a way to make something truly special for these people whom I love so much and it keeps "Christmas in my heart" all year long.

The group has done amazingly well. Most of the members are doing one or two sets. Several are doing multiple sets, as I am. The purpose of the group is to encourage and support each other through this very detailed and very fun project. With our cyber-friends cheering us on, we are bound to keep going and finish.

So far, as we are closing out the seventh month of the year, I am extremely impressed with things. This wasn't really anything that I planned out. When I saw a project of Lynne's on one of our painting groups and ordered several patterns from her last November, I also ordered the "Christmas Blessings" pattern book. Upon receiving it, I knew I HAD to make these ornaments! But how could I do so in a timely manner?

Because of the friendships and encouragement from the Facebook group, I decided that the way to go was to create a group project where we can all cheer each other on. There is no time frame there, as we each set our own limits. There is no penalty or chastising if our personal goals are not reached. Only positive encouragement for those who may get caught up in "life" and need some cheering on. It really does make a difference.

Each time I post new photos of my progress, more people join. I encourage people to join our group even if they are not painting the ornaments themselves, but want to see what we are up to and cheer us on. To me, it is like the crowd of people watching a marathon. The cheers from the sidelines often help those participating make it over the finish line. That is what we plan to do. Without the crowd and fellow participants, it would be much harder to complete the race. The same is true for these beautiful, yet extremely detailed ornaments which are sure to become family heirlooms in every household. I like to feel that we are making a difference.

With that said, I am slightly behind my own personal goal of "one ornament per month". Here it is the final days of July - the seventh month - and I am just now completing my "Day 6" group. But as I tell others, it is nothing to worry about.We just need to keep moving ahead and I have no doubt that very soon I will catch up. Life happens and life is important. If I am a little behind or (God forbid!) I don't finish by December, I will finish up in January - or even February. The important thing is that I keep moving forward and enjoying every step of the journey, which I do. My recipients all love me and understand. If they did not, they would not be worthy of a set in the first place. They are patient and grateful and I love the excitement that they express with the arrival of each new piece. It truly DOES keep Christmas in our hearts all year long. Even when the temperatures exceed 100 degrees.

Last night I finished painting Day 6 and put the final coat of JoSonja's Opal Dust on the fronts of the ornaments. I think they came out amazing!










Here is a photo angled so that you can see the effect of the Opal Dust a bit better:










It truly makes them look beautiful. The thing is that the Opal Dust, applied as thickly as I apply it, takes overnight to completely dry. The final steps will be to apply the hot fix rhinestone 'berries' on the pine sprigs and add the hangers and tassels. I will do that today.

Here is a photo of the finished backs prior to me applying their coat of Opal Dust:










I will be doing that as soon as I finish this post, and hoping they are dry by this evening. I will then be able to send them on their way.

I will also take final photographs of the ornaments I finished so far and show them on Friday. I have to head to New Minas tomorrow, so I won't be blogging. Seeing the set 'grow' is encouraging and fun in itself. It makes me want to get to the next ornament as quickly as I can.

I am not always the most patient person in the world. While I have endless patience in some areas, I lack it in others. As time goes on, I realize more and more that it isn't only the destination that is important, but the journey to the destination, for that is where most of the lessons are learned and the memories are created. Learning to enjoy the 'here and now' is something that many of us take for granted. Sometimes we are so busy with figuring out 'what is next' that we allow the present to pass by unnoticed. Then we look back and wonder where the time went.

As I pulled out my previous five ornaments to gaze at as I painted Day 6, I thought back to what I was doing when I painted each one. While in some respects, July has come far too quickly, when thinking back on each "Day" and what I was doing at the time it was created, I realize that the days were full and happy. I am thrilled that I have those memories and even happier that I am going to continue with this project for the remainder of the year (or more!) If anything, it is helping teach me to appreciate each moment that passes. I am grateful for that.










"On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love taught me - appreciate for every moment of every day!"

Have a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Sixth Day of Christmas . . . *
> 
> As most of you are going through probably the hottest time of the year, I am here in Nova Scotia humming Christmas carols to myself and working on Christmas ornaments. Things are going just as I planned.
> 
> Many of you know that I have been working on a year-long project of creating no less than six sets of Lynne Andrew's "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments (you can purchase the pattern book here: Christmas Blessings Pattern Book - or come and join our Facebook page dedicated to this project here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them! ) I am also selling the ornament blanks for the style that my pieces are here on my site (SLDPK19 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments - Sold in sets of three ornaments.) The series has been wildly popular for both Lynne and myself, and I have cut and sold several thousand ornaments to date.
> 
> The goal of this project is to paint one "Day" per month, ending up with painting the final and 12th ornament in December, thus completing the set(s) and having them ready for Christmas. Me being me, I decided to make six full sets. Five sets for my children and some very close friends (whom are also considered my 'family') and a set for myself. By only having to worry about one "Day" per month, I thought I would surely get things done on time. To me, it is a way to make something truly special for these people whom I love so much and it keeps "Christmas in my heart" all year long.
> 
> The group has done amazingly well. Most of the members are doing one or two sets. Several are doing multiple sets, as I am. The purpose of the group is to encourage and support each other through this very detailed and very fun project. With our cyber-friends cheering us on, we are bound to keep going and finish.
> 
> So far, as we are closing out the seventh month of the year, I am extremely impressed with things. This wasn't really anything that I planned out. When I saw a project of Lynne's on one of our painting groups and ordered several patterns from her last November, I also ordered the "Christmas Blessings" pattern book. Upon receiving it, I knew I HAD to make these ornaments! But how could I do so in a timely manner?
> 
> Because of the friendships and encouragement from the Facebook group, I decided that the way to go was to create a group project where we can all cheer each other on. There is no time frame there, as we each set our own limits. There is no penalty or chastising if our personal goals are not reached. Only positive encouragement for those who may get caught up in "life" and need some cheering on. It really does make a difference.
> 
> Each time I post new photos of my progress, more people join. I encourage people to join our group even if they are not painting the ornaments themselves, but want to see what we are up to and cheer us on. To me, it is like the crowd of people watching a marathon. The cheers from the sidelines often help those participating make it over the finish line. That is what we plan to do. Without the crowd and fellow participants, it would be much harder to complete the race. The same is true for these beautiful, yet extremely detailed ornaments which are sure to become family heirlooms in every household. I like to feel that we are making a difference.
> 
> With that said, I am slightly behind my own personal goal of "one ornament per month". Here it is the final days of July - the seventh month - and I am just now completing my "Day 6" group. But as I tell others, it is nothing to worry about.We just need to keep moving ahead and I have no doubt that very soon I will catch up. Life happens and life is important. If I am a little behind or (God forbid!) I don't finish by December, I will finish up in January - or even February. The important thing is that I keep moving forward and enjoying every step of the journey, which I do. My recipients all love me and understand. If they did not, they would not be worthy of a set in the first place. They are patient and grateful and I love the excitement that they express with the arrival of each new piece. It truly DOES keep Christmas in our hearts all year long. Even when the temperatures exceed 100 degrees.
> 
> Last night I finished painting Day 6 and put the final coat of JoSonja's Opal Dust on the fronts of the ornaments. I think they came out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo angled so that you can see the effect of the Opal Dust a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly makes them look beautiful. The thing is that the Opal Dust, applied as thickly as I apply it, takes overnight to completely dry. The final steps will be to apply the hot fix rhinestone 'berries' on the pine sprigs and add the hangers and tassels. I will do that today.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished backs prior to me applying their coat of Opal Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing that as soon as I finish this post, and hoping they are dry by this evening. I will then be able to send them on their way.
> 
> I will also take final photographs of the ornaments I finished so far and show them on Friday. I have to head to New Minas tomorrow, so I won't be blogging. Seeing the set 'grow' is encouraging and fun in itself. It makes me want to get to the next ornament as quickly as I can.
> 
> I am not always the most patient person in the world. While I have endless patience in some areas, I lack it in others. As time goes on, I realize more and more that it isn't only the destination that is important, but the journey to the destination, for that is where most of the lessons are learned and the memories are created. Learning to enjoy the 'here and now' is something that many of us take for granted. Sometimes we are so busy with figuring out 'what is next' that we allow the present to pass by unnoticed. Then we look back and wonder where the time went.
> 
> As I pulled out my previous five ornaments to gaze at as I painted Day 6, I thought back to what I was doing when I painted each one. While in some respects, July has come far too quickly, when thinking back on each "Day" and what I was doing at the time it was created, I realize that the days were full and happy. I am thrilled that I have those memories and even happier that I am going to continue with this project for the remainder of the year (or more!) If anything, it is helping teach me to appreciate each moment that passes. I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love taught me - appreciate for every moment of every day!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day!


I know you're both getting settled in. Keep pumpin em out.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Sixth Day of Christmas . . . *
> 
> As most of you are going through probably the hottest time of the year, I am here in Nova Scotia humming Christmas carols to myself and working on Christmas ornaments. Things are going just as I planned.
> 
> Many of you know that I have been working on a year-long project of creating no less than six sets of Lynne Andrew's "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments (you can purchase the pattern book here: Christmas Blessings Pattern Book - or come and join our Facebook page dedicated to this project here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them! ) I am also selling the ornament blanks for the style that my pieces are here on my site (SLDPK19 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments - Sold in sets of three ornaments.) The series has been wildly popular for both Lynne and myself, and I have cut and sold several thousand ornaments to date.
> 
> The goal of this project is to paint one "Day" per month, ending up with painting the final and 12th ornament in December, thus completing the set(s) and having them ready for Christmas. Me being me, I decided to make six full sets. Five sets for my children and some very close friends (whom are also considered my 'family') and a set for myself. By only having to worry about one "Day" per month, I thought I would surely get things done on time. To me, it is a way to make something truly special for these people whom I love so much and it keeps "Christmas in my heart" all year long.
> 
> The group has done amazingly well. Most of the members are doing one or two sets. Several are doing multiple sets, as I am. The purpose of the group is to encourage and support each other through this very detailed and very fun project. With our cyber-friends cheering us on, we are bound to keep going and finish.
> 
> So far, as we are closing out the seventh month of the year, I am extremely impressed with things. This wasn't really anything that I planned out. When I saw a project of Lynne's on one of our painting groups and ordered several patterns from her last November, I also ordered the "Christmas Blessings" pattern book. Upon receiving it, I knew I HAD to make these ornaments! But how could I do so in a timely manner?
> 
> Because of the friendships and encouragement from the Facebook group, I decided that the way to go was to create a group project where we can all cheer each other on. There is no time frame there, as we each set our own limits. There is no penalty or chastising if our personal goals are not reached. Only positive encouragement for those who may get caught up in "life" and need some cheering on. It really does make a difference.
> 
> Each time I post new photos of my progress, more people join. I encourage people to join our group even if they are not painting the ornaments themselves, but want to see what we are up to and cheer us on. To me, it is like the crowd of people watching a marathon. The cheers from the sidelines often help those participating make it over the finish line. That is what we plan to do. Without the crowd and fellow participants, it would be much harder to complete the race. The same is true for these beautiful, yet extremely detailed ornaments which are sure to become family heirlooms in every household. I like to feel that we are making a difference.
> 
> With that said, I am slightly behind my own personal goal of "one ornament per month". Here it is the final days of July - the seventh month - and I am just now completing my "Day 6" group. But as I tell others, it is nothing to worry about.We just need to keep moving ahead and I have no doubt that very soon I will catch up. Life happens and life is important. If I am a little behind or (God forbid!) I don't finish by December, I will finish up in January - or even February. The important thing is that I keep moving forward and enjoying every step of the journey, which I do. My recipients all love me and understand. If they did not, they would not be worthy of a set in the first place. They are patient and grateful and I love the excitement that they express with the arrival of each new piece. It truly DOES keep Christmas in our hearts all year long. Even when the temperatures exceed 100 degrees.
> 
> Last night I finished painting Day 6 and put the final coat of JoSonja's Opal Dust on the fronts of the ornaments. I think they came out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo angled so that you can see the effect of the Opal Dust a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly makes them look beautiful. The thing is that the Opal Dust, applied as thickly as I apply it, takes overnight to completely dry. The final steps will be to apply the hot fix rhinestone 'berries' on the pine sprigs and add the hangers and tassels. I will do that today.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished backs prior to me applying their coat of Opal Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing that as soon as I finish this post, and hoping they are dry by this evening. I will then be able to send them on their way.
> 
> I will also take final photographs of the ornaments I finished so far and show them on Friday. I have to head to New Minas tomorrow, so I won't be blogging. Seeing the set 'grow' is encouraging and fun in itself. It makes me want to get to the next ornament as quickly as I can.
> 
> I am not always the most patient person in the world. While I have endless patience in some areas, I lack it in others. As time goes on, I realize more and more that it isn't only the destination that is important, but the journey to the destination, for that is where most of the lessons are learned and the memories are created. Learning to enjoy the 'here and now' is something that many of us take for granted. Sometimes we are so busy with figuring out 'what is next' that we allow the present to pass by unnoticed. Then we look back and wonder where the time went.
> 
> As I pulled out my previous five ornaments to gaze at as I painted Day 6, I thought back to what I was doing when I painted each one. While in some respects, July has come far too quickly, when thinking back on each "Day" and what I was doing at the time it was created, I realize that the days were full and happy. I am thrilled that I have those memories and even happier that I am going to continue with this project for the remainder of the year (or more!) If anything, it is helping teach me to appreciate each moment that passes. I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love taught me - appreciate for every moment of every day!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day!


Absolutely magnificent! You're just a wonderful artist. Russell


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Sixth Day of Christmas . . . *
> 
> As most of you are going through probably the hottest time of the year, I am here in Nova Scotia humming Christmas carols to myself and working on Christmas ornaments. Things are going just as I planned.
> 
> Many of you know that I have been working on a year-long project of creating no less than six sets of Lynne Andrew's "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments (you can purchase the pattern book here: Christmas Blessings Pattern Book - or come and join our Facebook page dedicated to this project here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them! ) I am also selling the ornament blanks for the style that my pieces are here on my site (SLDPK19 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments - Sold in sets of three ornaments.) The series has been wildly popular for both Lynne and myself, and I have cut and sold several thousand ornaments to date.
> 
> The goal of this project is to paint one "Day" per month, ending up with painting the final and 12th ornament in December, thus completing the set(s) and having them ready for Christmas. Me being me, I decided to make six full sets. Five sets for my children and some very close friends (whom are also considered my 'family') and a set for myself. By only having to worry about one "Day" per month, I thought I would surely get things done on time. To me, it is a way to make something truly special for these people whom I love so much and it keeps "Christmas in my heart" all year long.
> 
> The group has done amazingly well. Most of the members are doing one or two sets. Several are doing multiple sets, as I am. The purpose of the group is to encourage and support each other through this very detailed and very fun project. With our cyber-friends cheering us on, we are bound to keep going and finish.
> 
> So far, as we are closing out the seventh month of the year, I am extremely impressed with things. This wasn't really anything that I planned out. When I saw a project of Lynne's on one of our painting groups and ordered several patterns from her last November, I also ordered the "Christmas Blessings" pattern book. Upon receiving it, I knew I HAD to make these ornaments! But how could I do so in a timely manner?
> 
> Because of the friendships and encouragement from the Facebook group, I decided that the way to go was to create a group project where we can all cheer each other on. There is no time frame there, as we each set our own limits. There is no penalty or chastising if our personal goals are not reached. Only positive encouragement for those who may get caught up in "life" and need some cheering on. It really does make a difference.
> 
> Each time I post new photos of my progress, more people join. I encourage people to join our group even if they are not painting the ornaments themselves, but want to see what we are up to and cheer us on. To me, it is like the crowd of people watching a marathon. The cheers from the sidelines often help those participating make it over the finish line. That is what we plan to do. Without the crowd and fellow participants, it would be much harder to complete the race. The same is true for these beautiful, yet extremely detailed ornaments which are sure to become family heirlooms in every household. I like to feel that we are making a difference.
> 
> With that said, I am slightly behind my own personal goal of "one ornament per month". Here it is the final days of July - the seventh month - and I am just now completing my "Day 6" group. But as I tell others, it is nothing to worry about.We just need to keep moving ahead and I have no doubt that very soon I will catch up. Life happens and life is important. If I am a little behind or (God forbid!) I don't finish by December, I will finish up in January - or even February. The important thing is that I keep moving forward and enjoying every step of the journey, which I do. My recipients all love me and understand. If they did not, they would not be worthy of a set in the first place. They are patient and grateful and I love the excitement that they express with the arrival of each new piece. It truly DOES keep Christmas in our hearts all year long. Even when the temperatures exceed 100 degrees.
> 
> Last night I finished painting Day 6 and put the final coat of JoSonja's Opal Dust on the fronts of the ornaments. I think they came out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo angled so that you can see the effect of the Opal Dust a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly makes them look beautiful. The thing is that the Opal Dust, applied as thickly as I apply it, takes overnight to completely dry. The final steps will be to apply the hot fix rhinestone 'berries' on the pine sprigs and add the hangers and tassels. I will do that today.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished backs prior to me applying their coat of Opal Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing that as soon as I finish this post, and hoping they are dry by this evening. I will then be able to send them on their way.
> 
> I will also take final photographs of the ornaments I finished so far and show them on Friday. I have to head to New Minas tomorrow, so I won't be blogging. Seeing the set 'grow' is encouraging and fun in itself. It makes me want to get to the next ornament as quickly as I can.
> 
> I am not always the most patient person in the world. While I have endless patience in some areas, I lack it in others. As time goes on, I realize more and more that it isn't only the destination that is important, but the journey to the destination, for that is where most of the lessons are learned and the memories are created. Learning to enjoy the 'here and now' is something that many of us take for granted. Sometimes we are so busy with figuring out 'what is next' that we allow the present to pass by unnoticed. Then we look back and wonder where the time went.
> 
> As I pulled out my previous five ornaments to gaze at as I painted Day 6, I thought back to what I was doing when I painted each one. While in some respects, July has come far too quickly, when thinking back on each "Day" and what I was doing at the time it was created, I realize that the days were full and happy. I am thrilled that I have those memories and even happier that I am going to continue with this project for the remainder of the year (or more!) If anything, it is helping teach me to appreciate each moment that passes. I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love taught me - appreciate for every moment of every day!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day!


Thank you both so much! It DOES feel good to get settled in! I can't wait you to show you the work 'so far' on the set. (I have to take the photos tonight!) As each piece is finished, I get more excited. It is so awesome to see them coming together. 

I certainly appreciate your kind words!  I appreciate you stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Sixth Day of Christmas . . . *
> 
> As most of you are going through probably the hottest time of the year, I am here in Nova Scotia humming Christmas carols to myself and working on Christmas ornaments. Things are going just as I planned.
> 
> Many of you know that I have been working on a year-long project of creating no less than six sets of Lynne Andrew's "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments (you can purchase the pattern book here: Christmas Blessings Pattern Book - or come and join our Facebook page dedicated to this project here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them! ) I am also selling the ornament blanks for the style that my pieces are here on my site (SLDPK19 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments - Sold in sets of three ornaments.) The series has been wildly popular for both Lynne and myself, and I have cut and sold several thousand ornaments to date.
> 
> The goal of this project is to paint one "Day" per month, ending up with painting the final and 12th ornament in December, thus completing the set(s) and having them ready for Christmas. Me being me, I decided to make six full sets. Five sets for my children and some very close friends (whom are also considered my 'family') and a set for myself. By only having to worry about one "Day" per month, I thought I would surely get things done on time. To me, it is a way to make something truly special for these people whom I love so much and it keeps "Christmas in my heart" all year long.
> 
> The group has done amazingly well. Most of the members are doing one or two sets. Several are doing multiple sets, as I am. The purpose of the group is to encourage and support each other through this very detailed and very fun project. With our cyber-friends cheering us on, we are bound to keep going and finish.
> 
> So far, as we are closing out the seventh month of the year, I am extremely impressed with things. This wasn't really anything that I planned out. When I saw a project of Lynne's on one of our painting groups and ordered several patterns from her last November, I also ordered the "Christmas Blessings" pattern book. Upon receiving it, I knew I HAD to make these ornaments! But how could I do so in a timely manner?
> 
> Because of the friendships and encouragement from the Facebook group, I decided that the way to go was to create a group project where we can all cheer each other on. There is no time frame there, as we each set our own limits. There is no penalty or chastising if our personal goals are not reached. Only positive encouragement for those who may get caught up in "life" and need some cheering on. It really does make a difference.
> 
> Each time I post new photos of my progress, more people join. I encourage people to join our group even if they are not painting the ornaments themselves, but want to see what we are up to and cheer us on. To me, it is like the crowd of people watching a marathon. The cheers from the sidelines often help those participating make it over the finish line. That is what we plan to do. Without the crowd and fellow participants, it would be much harder to complete the race. The same is true for these beautiful, yet extremely detailed ornaments which are sure to become family heirlooms in every household. I like to feel that we are making a difference.
> 
> With that said, I am slightly behind my own personal goal of "one ornament per month". Here it is the final days of July - the seventh month - and I am just now completing my "Day 6" group. But as I tell others, it is nothing to worry about.We just need to keep moving ahead and I have no doubt that very soon I will catch up. Life happens and life is important. If I am a little behind or (God forbid!) I don't finish by December, I will finish up in January - or even February. The important thing is that I keep moving forward and enjoying every step of the journey, which I do. My recipients all love me and understand. If they did not, they would not be worthy of a set in the first place. They are patient and grateful and I love the excitement that they express with the arrival of each new piece. It truly DOES keep Christmas in our hearts all year long. Even when the temperatures exceed 100 degrees.
> 
> Last night I finished painting Day 6 and put the final coat of JoSonja's Opal Dust on the fronts of the ornaments. I think they came out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo angled so that you can see the effect of the Opal Dust a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly makes them look beautiful. The thing is that the Opal Dust, applied as thickly as I apply it, takes overnight to completely dry. The final steps will be to apply the hot fix rhinestone 'berries' on the pine sprigs and add the hangers and tassels. I will do that today.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished backs prior to me applying their coat of Opal Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing that as soon as I finish this post, and hoping they are dry by this evening. I will then be able to send them on their way.
> 
> I will also take final photographs of the ornaments I finished so far and show them on Friday. I have to head to New Minas tomorrow, so I won't be blogging. Seeing the set 'grow' is encouraging and fun in itself. It makes me want to get to the next ornament as quickly as I can.
> 
> I am not always the most patient person in the world. While I have endless patience in some areas, I lack it in others. As time goes on, I realize more and more that it isn't only the destination that is important, but the journey to the destination, for that is where most of the lessons are learned and the memories are created. Learning to enjoy the 'here and now' is something that many of us take for granted. Sometimes we are so busy with figuring out 'what is next' that we allow the present to pass by unnoticed. Then we look back and wonder where the time went.
> 
> As I pulled out my previous five ornaments to gaze at as I painted Day 6, I thought back to what I was doing when I painted each one. While in some respects, July has come far too quickly, when thinking back on each "Day" and what I was doing at the time it was created, I realize that the days were full and happy. I am thrilled that I have those memories and even happier that I am going to continue with this project for the remainder of the year (or more!) If anything, it is helping teach me to appreciate each moment that passes. I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love taught me - appreciate for every moment of every day!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day!


Great update Sheila. Since some of your comments are such excellent advice, "the journey to the destination" among others, I'm including them in some of my teaching handouts for one of my carving students. 
Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *On the Sixth Day of Christmas . . . *
> 
> As most of you are going through probably the hottest time of the year, I am here in Nova Scotia humming Christmas carols to myself and working on Christmas ornaments. Things are going just as I planned.
> 
> Many of you know that I have been working on a year-long project of creating no less than six sets of Lynne Andrew's "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments (you can purchase the pattern book here: Christmas Blessings Pattern Book - or come and join our Facebook page dedicated to this project here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them! ) I am also selling the ornament blanks for the style that my pieces are here on my site (SLDPK19 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments - Sold in sets of three ornaments.) The series has been wildly popular for both Lynne and myself, and I have cut and sold several thousand ornaments to date.
> 
> The goal of this project is to paint one "Day" per month, ending up with painting the final and 12th ornament in December, thus completing the set(s) and having them ready for Christmas. Me being me, I decided to make six full sets. Five sets for my children and some very close friends (whom are also considered my 'family') and a set for myself. By only having to worry about one "Day" per month, I thought I would surely get things done on time. To me, it is a way to make something truly special for these people whom I love so much and it keeps "Christmas in my heart" all year long.
> 
> The group has done amazingly well. Most of the members are doing one or two sets. Several are doing multiple sets, as I am. The purpose of the group is to encourage and support each other through this very detailed and very fun project. With our cyber-friends cheering us on, we are bound to keep going and finish.
> 
> So far, as we are closing out the seventh month of the year, I am extremely impressed with things. This wasn't really anything that I planned out. When I saw a project of Lynne's on one of our painting groups and ordered several patterns from her last November, I also ordered the "Christmas Blessings" pattern book. Upon receiving it, I knew I HAD to make these ornaments! But how could I do so in a timely manner?
> 
> Because of the friendships and encouragement from the Facebook group, I decided that the way to go was to create a group project where we can all cheer each other on. There is no time frame there, as we each set our own limits. There is no penalty or chastising if our personal goals are not reached. Only positive encouragement for those who may get caught up in "life" and need some cheering on. It really does make a difference.
> 
> Each time I post new photos of my progress, more people join. I encourage people to join our group even if they are not painting the ornaments themselves, but want to see what we are up to and cheer us on. To me, it is like the crowd of people watching a marathon. The cheers from the sidelines often help those participating make it over the finish line. That is what we plan to do. Without the crowd and fellow participants, it would be much harder to complete the race. The same is true for these beautiful, yet extremely detailed ornaments which are sure to become family heirlooms in every household. I like to feel that we are making a difference.
> 
> With that said, I am slightly behind my own personal goal of "one ornament per month". Here it is the final days of July - the seventh month - and I am just now completing my "Day 6" group. But as I tell others, it is nothing to worry about.We just need to keep moving ahead and I have no doubt that very soon I will catch up. Life happens and life is important. If I am a little behind or (God forbid!) I don't finish by December, I will finish up in January - or even February. The important thing is that I keep moving forward and enjoying every step of the journey, which I do. My recipients all love me and understand. If they did not, they would not be worthy of a set in the first place. They are patient and grateful and I love the excitement that they express with the arrival of each new piece. It truly DOES keep Christmas in our hearts all year long. Even when the temperatures exceed 100 degrees.
> 
> Last night I finished painting Day 6 and put the final coat of JoSonja's Opal Dust on the fronts of the ornaments. I think they came out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo angled so that you can see the effect of the Opal Dust a bit better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It truly makes them look beautiful. The thing is that the Opal Dust, applied as thickly as I apply it, takes overnight to completely dry. The final steps will be to apply the hot fix rhinestone 'berries' on the pine sprigs and add the hangers and tassels. I will do that today.
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished backs prior to me applying their coat of Opal Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing that as soon as I finish this post, and hoping they are dry by this evening. I will then be able to send them on their way.
> 
> I will also take final photographs of the ornaments I finished so far and show them on Friday. I have to head to New Minas tomorrow, so I won't be blogging. Seeing the set 'grow' is encouraging and fun in itself. It makes me want to get to the next ornament as quickly as I can.
> 
> I am not always the most patient person in the world. While I have endless patience in some areas, I lack it in others. As time goes on, I realize more and more that it isn't only the destination that is important, but the journey to the destination, for that is where most of the lessons are learned and the memories are created. Learning to enjoy the 'here and now' is something that many of us take for granted. Sometimes we are so busy with figuring out 'what is next' that we allow the present to pass by unnoticed. Then we look back and wonder where the time went.
> 
> As I pulled out my previous five ornaments to gaze at as I painted Day 6, I thought back to what I was doing when I painted each one. While in some respects, July has come far too quickly, when thinking back on each "Day" and what I was doing at the time it was created, I realize that the days were full and happy. I am thrilled that I have those memories and even happier that I am going to continue with this project for the remainder of the year (or more!) If anything, it is helping teach me to appreciate each moment that passes. I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love taught me - appreciate for every moment of every day!"
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday. I hope you enjoy your day!


Thank you so much, John.  That means a lot to me.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Little Boxes*

Yesterday I was away on an 'adventure'. For most people, it wouldn't be what they considered 'exciting' but for me it was a nice day.

Keith's mom had her knee reconstructed this past April. Everything went well and she is doing better than ever on it. However, she still has one more procedure to have done on her other knee. That will be done in the upcoming months.

Yesterday was a 'girl's day' in which we traveled up the valley to New Minas, where the main hospital is located. It is about a two hour trip, so it is something that usually takes the entire day. The reason for the visit was not only to get the first knee checked out by the physician who performed the surgery, but also to x-ray and asses the second knee and get things rolling for the second operation. I am happy to say that everything went well and is on schedule. Keith's mom is doing wonderful and since she has been doing her exercises and following all directions, he new knee is working better than every (and more important - pain free!) We spent the morning going through the system of stops required to get everything checked. By lunch time she not only had a clean bill of health on the first knee, but a tentative date for the second operation (September or October) to be done. All went well.

Since we finished by mid-day, we had the rest of the afternoon to enjoy. We had a beautiful lunch at a nice pub in New Minas. We both had steak sandwiches and fresh vegetables that were simply wonderful. We then stopped at a couple of our favorite stores to shop. There is a store here in Canada called "Winners" that I absolutely love. It is similar to "Marshalls" or "TJ Maxx" in the states (I think the chain is owned by the same company) and is stocked with odds and ends of name brand stuff for a fraction of the normal price. The thing is, it is different each time you go there. You never know what you will find. To me, it makes it fun and exciting, as well as slightly dangerous. There are times when I leave there with nothing and other times I break the bank, knowing that the products that I liked would not likely be there the next time I visited. I think it is part of the fun though.

One thing that the do always have there are beautiful BOXES.

Yes - you read that right - I said "boxes". Those of you who read often know that I am not only an organization junkie, but also a box junkie. I tend to save and even sometimes hoard boxes. It is a near-daily battle for me to actually dispose of a well-constructed box, and I have to watch myself because if I am not careful, I allow them to take over my world. I am not sure when this affliction began, but I believe there must have been one time in my life when I didn't have a proper box for something I was organizing and things began at that point.

The fact that places like Michael's and Winners now carry full lines of beautiful, amazing boxes only exacerbates the issue. Every time I visit these stores I need to act with restraint. It is hard not to dive in and just get more.

I pretty much had things under control for a while, but moving has caused this beast within me to once again rear its ugly head. With all the new places to organize and sort, there was a natural need for new boxes to put stuff in. It couldn't be helped.

So yesterday, I picked up a few more which I need to finish sorting my supplies that will fit in our new cabinets. I promise to show you all the new furniture in my studio, but I will show you the dining room pieces first. I am still working on getting my studio in order and frankly, I am getting a little tired of 'sorting'. Hopefully (I say HOPEFULLY) this will be the last hurrah as far as buying organizational pieces. I fear that the quantity of boxes exceeds the things that I want to store in them. I am not sure of that, but it truly may be the case.

Here is my 'haul' from yesterday:










Aren't they lovely? The tops of the floral ones are 'woven' and textured. The colors are exactly perfect for my "white room" studio (I am going to be dying linen fabric for use on the daybed and the small bench in similar colors.) They were made for me I think.

The 'book' boxes are similar to several that I have already, and will make a nice presentation altogether. If I don't use them in my studio, they will fit will in the wall of shelved I have in my bedroom.I am sure they will come in handy.

Oh - and I wanted to show a full photo of the beautiful cabinet that we had made for us for our eating area:










It came out perfect for our open-concept dining area. We had a matching piece made for the opposite side of the room as well:

Both cabinets are made of solid wood and to our own specifications. We are really pleased with them.

I suppose they are kind of like "boxes" as well - just on a bigger scale. They will both serve us well to store our smaller boxes of things and supplies and dishes.

Little by little we are settling in. I can picture this room all decorated for autumn or Halloween or Christmas. Not "overly" decorated, but with some pretty, seasonal accents. For now, the walls look a little bare and there is a lot of empty floor space. We are still deciding on what we will be doing for the windows in that room. It is hard to believe that it has been a month since we arrived here. They look rather plain without anything on them, but with time we will get to deciding. It all takes time.

I can honestly admit that I am getting a bit tired of 'sorting' stuff. It feels like I have been sorting and organizing for years. I may take a break from it so I can get some designing done, as for now everything at least has a place. I think I know where everything is, too. I have a thermal label maker on order and perhaps once it arrives, I will be a bit more motivated to finish. I know it may sound goofy, but I look forward to receiving that.

Once again I came home to lots of emails last night. I plan to catch up with that and actually get some drawing done today. It is cloudy and it looks as if it will rain. I don't think that is a bad thing. We need some rain once in a while to keep things lush and green. It is a good day to stay in and create.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend this final weekend of July. Enjoy these hot summer days as much as you can. Before you know it, they will have passed and we will wonder where they went.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Returning to "Normal"*

As we begin this month of August, I am finally feeling as if things are getting back to 'normal'. Defining what that means isn't always easy, but after months of distractions and preparations and then our actual move, it feels pretty good.

Everything essential to our daily living is just about done. Furniture is here and in place, boxes are put away and shops are set up. The most important thing though is that our 'creative places' are clean and comfortable and ready to be used for their purpose - creating and designing new patterns and projects. What a relief that is!

This morning, on the first day of August I can sit here and take a (small) breath. As I look around my new studio, I know there is much left to do. But I also know that everything will come in time. Right now, I need to work and get some of these ideas that I have on paper and into reality. It seems like I have been in a holding pattern so long as far as designing is concerned that there is a huge backup of ideas in my head. It is time to let things be as they are and change gears for a little bit. The decorating and fine tuning of sorting my supplies will come, little by little. Right now everything is 'kind of'" in its place and what I consider close enough to leave for now. At least until I get some new designs made.

I had in my head that the month of July would be dedicated to our home here and that is what I did for the most part. But now that we have flipped the page on the calendar, I realize that it is time to move on and focus on work for a while. That is something that I haven't been able to do for months, as ever since we found our new place here in March we have spent a great deal of time planning. To those of you who looked in as we made our move, things looked easy. But that was only because of the days of planning that went into things. You were only witness to seeing everything fall into place. It still was a lot of work, but well worth the time. One can never underestimate the importance of good planning. Even if things don't come out exactly as expected, with a good base plan they are at least 'close'. The little 'hiccups' can be dealt with as they come.

I spent my Friday night sorting through my good paint brushes. Since we had the custom pieces of furniture delivered last week, it was time to start fine tuning the things that were to be stored in my two large supply cabinets that are now in my studio. Don't get me wrong - it is a great advantage to finally have everything I use for my designing in one room. But there still needs to be some sorting done. But that will come with time. I figure I will start small and work my way through each "craft" that I have. I kind of divided things up into three major categories - painting and drawing, needlework and embroidery, and general crafting which includes paper, stencils, charms and embellishments. I decided to tackle the painting category first, and began by sorting brushes. I have a large box of what I call 'teaching brushes' that are slightly used by students when I teach, but these are my 'good brushes' that I will be using every day.










While it looks like a lot, my painting friends realize that I am probably about the 'middle of the road' as brushes go. Some have less than me, but many have more. (For my woodworking readers, it is like your wood stash - you can never have too much!)

Once that was done, I felt really good about things. I had already sorted most of my paint, as they needed to be sorted for the move. I had purchased a pretty daybed for my studio in lieu of a couch or settee.










One of the things on my "list" is to make covers for both the daybed as well as the small white bench. I purchased some beautiful mid-weight white linen and plan to dye it for the covers. That will bring some color into the room and it will look lovely!

I liked the daybed idea because it will also serve as an extra place to sleep, since we are using the second bedroom as a shop. That way if my children ever come to visit or Keith's mom - they have a comfortable bed. (And it IS comfortable! The mattress I got for it is lovely!) I have even used it to wind down in the evenings and watch Netflix on my computer. I have a nice Ott-Light to the right there so I can embroider in the evenings. 

The best part of this setup is that I got the optional trundle drawer for underneath. The trundle can hold a 7" mattress and up to 350 pounds, but what I am using it for is this:










I am storing "most" of my paint there! How wonderful and convenient this is for me! I keep my most used colors in the front, and the lesser used paint lines in the back. I just flip up the rug and roll out the drawer and I am ready to go. It is working splendidly! 

The next piece I want to show you is the short cabinet. I had this custom made for me by TWM Woodworking in New Minas. (William made all five of our custom pieces, and did a beautiful job!)










I specifically had my cabinets made 21 inches deep so that I can store a maximum number of boxes and supplies in them. That is one of the luxuries of having a larger room. I spent the remainder of Friday evening organizing the rest of my painting supplies. They pretty much all fit into the top section.










I wanted to show the nice drawers that I use for storing my 'good brushes'. I got them from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco and I love them! I got TWO units and stacked them on top of each other. (Of course, I have more brushes, but these are kind of my 'current set' that I use every day.)










You can get the brush unit on its own on Mary's site HERE.

Or you can get a nice 'starter kit' of paint brushes WITH the box HERE.










Mary's brushes are absolutely wonderful and among my favorites. They are in the mid-price range and very, very high quality. Also, you can use the box for colored pencils or even scroll saw blades and drill bits! It is a nice and neat way to keep everything at hand. I need to decorate my boxes soon, but that will be another project that I will do later on. 

I suppose I will stop here for today, as the post is getting long. I have so much to share with you all that it can't be helped.

I spent the rest of the weekend drawing and will have two new patterns ready for our update later this week. I think I will also have some other surprises to offer you all, but I will have to see if I can get them done in time. Keith is also working hard and created two new fish plaques that I think you will love. Here is a sneak peek at my ornament and plaque designs:










I have been in a 'Gothic' mood and I see several new patterns coming from me with that theme. Obviously these are some crosses to start with. I think they came out pretty cool! 

I hope you enjoy seeing my settling in progress. I also hope it helps inspire you to get your own work space in order. For myself - I can't really function in chaos, so I need to have things in order to work efficiently. It feels good to finally get back to "normal".

I wish you a wonderful day and even a better week ahead! Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to "Normal"*
> 
> As we begin this month of August, I am finally feeling as if things are getting back to 'normal'. Defining what that means isn't always easy, but after months of distractions and preparations and then our actual move, it feels pretty good.
> 
> Everything essential to our daily living is just about done. Furniture is here and in place, boxes are put away and shops are set up. The most important thing though is that our 'creative places' are clean and comfortable and ready to be used for their purpose - creating and designing new patterns and projects. What a relief that is!
> 
> This morning, on the first day of August I can sit here and take a (small) breath. As I look around my new studio, I know there is much left to do. But I also know that everything will come in time. Right now, I need to work and get some of these ideas that I have on paper and into reality. It seems like I have been in a holding pattern so long as far as designing is concerned that there is a huge backup of ideas in my head. It is time to let things be as they are and change gears for a little bit. The decorating and fine tuning of sorting my supplies will come, little by little. Right now everything is 'kind of'" in its place and what I consider close enough to leave for now. At least until I get some new designs made.
> 
> I had in my head that the month of July would be dedicated to our home here and that is what I did for the most part. But now that we have flipped the page on the calendar, I realize that it is time to move on and focus on work for a while. That is something that I haven't been able to do for months, as ever since we found our new place here in March we have spent a great deal of time planning. To those of you who looked in as we made our move, things looked easy. But that was only because of the days of planning that went into things. You were only witness to seeing everything fall into place. It still was a lot of work, but well worth the time. One can never underestimate the importance of good planning. Even if things don't come out exactly as expected, with a good base plan they are at least 'close'. The little 'hiccups' can be dealt with as they come.
> 
> I spent my Friday night sorting through my good paint brushes. Since we had the custom pieces of furniture delivered last week, it was time to start fine tuning the things that were to be stored in my two large supply cabinets that are now in my studio. Don't get me wrong - it is a great advantage to finally have everything I use for my designing in one room. But there still needs to be some sorting done. But that will come with time. I figure I will start small and work my way through each "craft" that I have. I kind of divided things up into three major categories - painting and drawing, needlework and embroidery, and general crafting which includes paper, stencils, charms and embellishments. I decided to tackle the painting category first, and began by sorting brushes. I have a large box of what I call 'teaching brushes' that are slightly used by students when I teach, but these are my 'good brushes' that I will be using every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it looks like a lot, my painting friends realize that I am probably about the 'middle of the road' as brushes go. Some have less than me, but many have more. (For my woodworking readers, it is like your wood stash - you can never have too much!)
> 
> Once that was done, I felt really good about things. I had already sorted most of my paint, as they needed to be sorted for the move. I had purchased a pretty daybed for my studio in lieu of a couch or settee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things on my "list" is to make covers for both the daybed as well as the small white bench. I purchased some beautiful mid-weight white linen and plan to dye it for the covers. That will bring some color into the room and it will look lovely!
> 
> I liked the daybed idea because it will also serve as an extra place to sleep, since we are using the second bedroom as a shop. That way if my children ever come to visit or Keith's mom - they have a comfortable bed. (And it IS comfortable! The mattress I got for it is lovely!) I have even used it to wind down in the evenings and watch Netflix on my computer. I have a nice Ott-Light to the right there so I can embroider in the evenings.
> 
> The best part of this setup is that I got the optional trundle drawer for underneath. The trundle can hold a 7" mattress and up to 350 pounds, but what I am using it for is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am storing "most" of my paint there! How wonderful and convenient this is for me! I keep my most used colors in the front, and the lesser used paint lines in the back. I just flip up the rug and roll out the drawer and I am ready to go. It is working splendidly!
> 
> The next piece I want to show you is the short cabinet. I had this custom made for me by TWM Woodworking in New Minas. (William made all five of our custom pieces, and did a beautiful job!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically had my cabinets made 21 inches deep so that I can store a maximum number of boxes and supplies in them. That is one of the luxuries of having a larger room. I spent the remainder of Friday evening organizing the rest of my painting supplies. They pretty much all fit into the top section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the nice drawers that I use for storing my 'good brushes'. I got them from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco and I love them! I got TWO units and stacked them on top of each other. (Of course, I have more brushes, but these are kind of my 'current set' that I use every day.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the brush unit on its own on Mary's site HERE.
> 
> Or you can get a nice 'starter kit' of paint brushes WITH the box HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary's brushes are absolutely wonderful and among my favorites. They are in the mid-price range and very, very high quality. Also, you can use the box for colored pencils or even scroll saw blades and drill bits! It is a nice and neat way to keep everything at hand. I need to decorate my boxes soon, but that will be another project that I will do later on.
> 
> I suppose I will stop here for today, as the post is getting long. I have so much to share with you all that it can't be helped.
> 
> I spent the rest of the weekend drawing and will have two new patterns ready for our update later this week. I think I will also have some other surprises to offer you all, but I will have to see if I can get them done in time. Keith is also working hard and created two new fish plaques that I think you will love. Here is a sneak peek at my ornament and plaque designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in a 'Gothic' mood and I see several new patterns coming from me with that theme. Obviously these are some crosses to start with. I think they came out pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my settling in progress. I also hope it helps inspire you to get your own work space in order. For myself - I can't really function in chaos, so I need to have things in order to work efficiently. It feels good to finally get back to "normal".
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and even a better week ahead! Happy Monday to you all!


i really am enjoying seeing you get all settled with the house and with all of your work tools, how fun, that big drawer would be a perfect place for some kitties to hide in…huh…i could see pancakes in there peeking out….lol…have a great week.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to "Normal"*
> 
> As we begin this month of August, I am finally feeling as if things are getting back to 'normal'. Defining what that means isn't always easy, but after months of distractions and preparations and then our actual move, it feels pretty good.
> 
> Everything essential to our daily living is just about done. Furniture is here and in place, boxes are put away and shops are set up. The most important thing though is that our 'creative places' are clean and comfortable and ready to be used for their purpose - creating and designing new patterns and projects. What a relief that is!
> 
> This morning, on the first day of August I can sit here and take a (small) breath. As I look around my new studio, I know there is much left to do. But I also know that everything will come in time. Right now, I need to work and get some of these ideas that I have on paper and into reality. It seems like I have been in a holding pattern so long as far as designing is concerned that there is a huge backup of ideas in my head. It is time to let things be as they are and change gears for a little bit. The decorating and fine tuning of sorting my supplies will come, little by little. Right now everything is 'kind of'" in its place and what I consider close enough to leave for now. At least until I get some new designs made.
> 
> I had in my head that the month of July would be dedicated to our home here and that is what I did for the most part. But now that we have flipped the page on the calendar, I realize that it is time to move on and focus on work for a while. That is something that I haven't been able to do for months, as ever since we found our new place here in March we have spent a great deal of time planning. To those of you who looked in as we made our move, things looked easy. But that was only because of the days of planning that went into things. You were only witness to seeing everything fall into place. It still was a lot of work, but well worth the time. One can never underestimate the importance of good planning. Even if things don't come out exactly as expected, with a good base plan they are at least 'close'. The little 'hiccups' can be dealt with as they come.
> 
> I spent my Friday night sorting through my good paint brushes. Since we had the custom pieces of furniture delivered last week, it was time to start fine tuning the things that were to be stored in my two large supply cabinets that are now in my studio. Don't get me wrong - it is a great advantage to finally have everything I use for my designing in one room. But there still needs to be some sorting done. But that will come with time. I figure I will start small and work my way through each "craft" that I have. I kind of divided things up into three major categories - painting and drawing, needlework and embroidery, and general crafting which includes paper, stencils, charms and embellishments. I decided to tackle the painting category first, and began by sorting brushes. I have a large box of what I call 'teaching brushes' that are slightly used by students when I teach, but these are my 'good brushes' that I will be using every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it looks like a lot, my painting friends realize that I am probably about the 'middle of the road' as brushes go. Some have less than me, but many have more. (For my woodworking readers, it is like your wood stash - you can never have too much!)
> 
> Once that was done, I felt really good about things. I had already sorted most of my paint, as they needed to be sorted for the move. I had purchased a pretty daybed for my studio in lieu of a couch or settee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things on my "list" is to make covers for both the daybed as well as the small white bench. I purchased some beautiful mid-weight white linen and plan to dye it for the covers. That will bring some color into the room and it will look lovely!
> 
> I liked the daybed idea because it will also serve as an extra place to sleep, since we are using the second bedroom as a shop. That way if my children ever come to visit or Keith's mom - they have a comfortable bed. (And it IS comfortable! The mattress I got for it is lovely!) I have even used it to wind down in the evenings and watch Netflix on my computer. I have a nice Ott-Light to the right there so I can embroider in the evenings.
> 
> The best part of this setup is that I got the optional trundle drawer for underneath. The trundle can hold a 7" mattress and up to 350 pounds, but what I am using it for is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am storing "most" of my paint there! How wonderful and convenient this is for me! I keep my most used colors in the front, and the lesser used paint lines in the back. I just flip up the rug and roll out the drawer and I am ready to go. It is working splendidly!
> 
> The next piece I want to show you is the short cabinet. I had this custom made for me by TWM Woodworking in New Minas. (William made all five of our custom pieces, and did a beautiful job!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically had my cabinets made 21 inches deep so that I can store a maximum number of boxes and supplies in them. That is one of the luxuries of having a larger room. I spent the remainder of Friday evening organizing the rest of my painting supplies. They pretty much all fit into the top section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the nice drawers that I use for storing my 'good brushes'. I got them from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco and I love them! I got TWO units and stacked them on top of each other. (Of course, I have more brushes, but these are kind of my 'current set' that I use every day.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the brush unit on its own on Mary's site HERE.
> 
> Or you can get a nice 'starter kit' of paint brushes WITH the box HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary's brushes are absolutely wonderful and among my favorites. They are in the mid-price range and very, very high quality. Also, you can use the box for colored pencils or even scroll saw blades and drill bits! It is a nice and neat way to keep everything at hand. I need to decorate my boxes soon, but that will be another project that I will do later on.
> 
> I suppose I will stop here for today, as the post is getting long. I have so much to share with you all that it can't be helped.
> 
> I spent the rest of the weekend drawing and will have two new patterns ready for our update later this week. I think I will also have some other surprises to offer you all, but I will have to see if I can get them done in time. Keith is also working hard and created two new fish plaques that I think you will love. Here is a sneak peek at my ornament and plaque designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in a 'Gothic' mood and I see several new patterns coming from me with that theme. Obviously these are some crosses to start with. I think they came out pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my settling in progress. I also hope it helps inspire you to get your own work space in order. For myself - I can't really function in chaos, so I need to have things in order to work efficiently. It feels good to finally get back to "normal".
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and even a better week ahead! Happy Monday to you all!


Thanks, Bob:
I don't think there is any ROOM left for the kitties under there!  Too many paints!

It is great to have the room to have everything at hand though. Thanks for stopping by. I wish you a wonderful week also. Stay cool! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to "Normal"*
> 
> As we begin this month of August, I am finally feeling as if things are getting back to 'normal'. Defining what that means isn't always easy, but after months of distractions and preparations and then our actual move, it feels pretty good.
> 
> Everything essential to our daily living is just about done. Furniture is here and in place, boxes are put away and shops are set up. The most important thing though is that our 'creative places' are clean and comfortable and ready to be used for their purpose - creating and designing new patterns and projects. What a relief that is!
> 
> This morning, on the first day of August I can sit here and take a (small) breath. As I look around my new studio, I know there is much left to do. But I also know that everything will come in time. Right now, I need to work and get some of these ideas that I have on paper and into reality. It seems like I have been in a holding pattern so long as far as designing is concerned that there is a huge backup of ideas in my head. It is time to let things be as they are and change gears for a little bit. The decorating and fine tuning of sorting my supplies will come, little by little. Right now everything is 'kind of'" in its place and what I consider close enough to leave for now. At least until I get some new designs made.
> 
> I had in my head that the month of July would be dedicated to our home here and that is what I did for the most part. But now that we have flipped the page on the calendar, I realize that it is time to move on and focus on work for a while. That is something that I haven't been able to do for months, as ever since we found our new place here in March we have spent a great deal of time planning. To those of you who looked in as we made our move, things looked easy. But that was only because of the days of planning that went into things. You were only witness to seeing everything fall into place. It still was a lot of work, but well worth the time. One can never underestimate the importance of good planning. Even if things don't come out exactly as expected, with a good base plan they are at least 'close'. The little 'hiccups' can be dealt with as they come.
> 
> I spent my Friday night sorting through my good paint brushes. Since we had the custom pieces of furniture delivered last week, it was time to start fine tuning the things that were to be stored in my two large supply cabinets that are now in my studio. Don't get me wrong - it is a great advantage to finally have everything I use for my designing in one room. But there still needs to be some sorting done. But that will come with time. I figure I will start small and work my way through each "craft" that I have. I kind of divided things up into three major categories - painting and drawing, needlework and embroidery, and general crafting which includes paper, stencils, charms and embellishments. I decided to tackle the painting category first, and began by sorting brushes. I have a large box of what I call 'teaching brushes' that are slightly used by students when I teach, but these are my 'good brushes' that I will be using every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it looks like a lot, my painting friends realize that I am probably about the 'middle of the road' as brushes go. Some have less than me, but many have more. (For my woodworking readers, it is like your wood stash - you can never have too much!)
> 
> Once that was done, I felt really good about things. I had already sorted most of my paint, as they needed to be sorted for the move. I had purchased a pretty daybed for my studio in lieu of a couch or settee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things on my "list" is to make covers for both the daybed as well as the small white bench. I purchased some beautiful mid-weight white linen and plan to dye it for the covers. That will bring some color into the room and it will look lovely!
> 
> I liked the daybed idea because it will also serve as an extra place to sleep, since we are using the second bedroom as a shop. That way if my children ever come to visit or Keith's mom - they have a comfortable bed. (And it IS comfortable! The mattress I got for it is lovely!) I have even used it to wind down in the evenings and watch Netflix on my computer. I have a nice Ott-Light to the right there so I can embroider in the evenings.
> 
> The best part of this setup is that I got the optional trundle drawer for underneath. The trundle can hold a 7" mattress and up to 350 pounds, but what I am using it for is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am storing "most" of my paint there! How wonderful and convenient this is for me! I keep my most used colors in the front, and the lesser used paint lines in the back. I just flip up the rug and roll out the drawer and I am ready to go. It is working splendidly!
> 
> The next piece I want to show you is the short cabinet. I had this custom made for me by TWM Woodworking in New Minas. (William made all five of our custom pieces, and did a beautiful job!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically had my cabinets made 21 inches deep so that I can store a maximum number of boxes and supplies in them. That is one of the luxuries of having a larger room. I spent the remainder of Friday evening organizing the rest of my painting supplies. They pretty much all fit into the top section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the nice drawers that I use for storing my 'good brushes'. I got them from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco and I love them! I got TWO units and stacked them on top of each other. (Of course, I have more brushes, but these are kind of my 'current set' that I use every day.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the brush unit on its own on Mary's site HERE.
> 
> Or you can get a nice 'starter kit' of paint brushes WITH the box HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary's brushes are absolutely wonderful and among my favorites. They are in the mid-price range and very, very high quality. Also, you can use the box for colored pencils or even scroll saw blades and drill bits! It is a nice and neat way to keep everything at hand. I need to decorate my boxes soon, but that will be another project that I will do later on.
> 
> I suppose I will stop here for today, as the post is getting long. I have so much to share with you all that it can't be helped.
> 
> I spent the rest of the weekend drawing and will have two new patterns ready for our update later this week. I think I will also have some other surprises to offer you all, but I will have to see if I can get them done in time. Keith is also working hard and created two new fish plaques that I think you will love. Here is a sneak peek at my ornament and plaque designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in a 'Gothic' mood and I see several new patterns coming from me with that theme. Obviously these are some crosses to start with. I think they came out pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my settling in progress. I also hope it helps inspire you to get your own work space in order. For myself - I can't really function in chaos, so I need to have things in order to work efficiently. It feels good to finally get back to "normal".
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and even a better week ahead! Happy Monday to you all!


You sure make great use of storage space! Love your studio. It looks very peaceful and serene - a great place to create. The new designs are looking great.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Returning to "Normal"*
> 
> As we begin this month of August, I am finally feeling as if things are getting back to 'normal'. Defining what that means isn't always easy, but after months of distractions and preparations and then our actual move, it feels pretty good.
> 
> Everything essential to our daily living is just about done. Furniture is here and in place, boxes are put away and shops are set up. The most important thing though is that our 'creative places' are clean and comfortable and ready to be used for their purpose - creating and designing new patterns and projects. What a relief that is!
> 
> This morning, on the first day of August I can sit here and take a (small) breath. As I look around my new studio, I know there is much left to do. But I also know that everything will come in time. Right now, I need to work and get some of these ideas that I have on paper and into reality. It seems like I have been in a holding pattern so long as far as designing is concerned that there is a huge backup of ideas in my head. It is time to let things be as they are and change gears for a little bit. The decorating and fine tuning of sorting my supplies will come, little by little. Right now everything is 'kind of'" in its place and what I consider close enough to leave for now. At least until I get some new designs made.
> 
> I had in my head that the month of July would be dedicated to our home here and that is what I did for the most part. But now that we have flipped the page on the calendar, I realize that it is time to move on and focus on work for a while. That is something that I haven't been able to do for months, as ever since we found our new place here in March we have spent a great deal of time planning. To those of you who looked in as we made our move, things looked easy. But that was only because of the days of planning that went into things. You were only witness to seeing everything fall into place. It still was a lot of work, but well worth the time. One can never underestimate the importance of good planning. Even if things don't come out exactly as expected, with a good base plan they are at least 'close'. The little 'hiccups' can be dealt with as they come.
> 
> I spent my Friday night sorting through my good paint brushes. Since we had the custom pieces of furniture delivered last week, it was time to start fine tuning the things that were to be stored in my two large supply cabinets that are now in my studio. Don't get me wrong - it is a great advantage to finally have everything I use for my designing in one room. But there still needs to be some sorting done. But that will come with time. I figure I will start small and work my way through each "craft" that I have. I kind of divided things up into three major categories - painting and drawing, needlework and embroidery, and general crafting which includes paper, stencils, charms and embellishments. I decided to tackle the painting category first, and began by sorting brushes. I have a large box of what I call 'teaching brushes' that are slightly used by students when I teach, but these are my 'good brushes' that I will be using every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it looks like a lot, my painting friends realize that I am probably about the 'middle of the road' as brushes go. Some have less than me, but many have more. (For my woodworking readers, it is like your wood stash - you can never have too much!)
> 
> Once that was done, I felt really good about things. I had already sorted most of my paint, as they needed to be sorted for the move. I had purchased a pretty daybed for my studio in lieu of a couch or settee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things on my "list" is to make covers for both the daybed as well as the small white bench. I purchased some beautiful mid-weight white linen and plan to dye it for the covers. That will bring some color into the room and it will look lovely!
> 
> I liked the daybed idea because it will also serve as an extra place to sleep, since we are using the second bedroom as a shop. That way if my children ever come to visit or Keith's mom - they have a comfortable bed. (And it IS comfortable! The mattress I got for it is lovely!) I have even used it to wind down in the evenings and watch Netflix on my computer. I have a nice Ott-Light to the right there so I can embroider in the evenings.
> 
> The best part of this setup is that I got the optional trundle drawer for underneath. The trundle can hold a 7" mattress and up to 350 pounds, but what I am using it for is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am storing "most" of my paint there! How wonderful and convenient this is for me! I keep my most used colors in the front, and the lesser used paint lines in the back. I just flip up the rug and roll out the drawer and I am ready to go. It is working splendidly!
> 
> The next piece I want to show you is the short cabinet. I had this custom made for me by TWM Woodworking in New Minas. (William made all five of our custom pieces, and did a beautiful job!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically had my cabinets made 21 inches deep so that I can store a maximum number of boxes and supplies in them. That is one of the luxuries of having a larger room. I spent the remainder of Friday evening organizing the rest of my painting supplies. They pretty much all fit into the top section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show the nice drawers that I use for storing my 'good brushes'. I got them from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco and I love them! I got TWO units and stacked them on top of each other. (Of course, I have more brushes, but these are kind of my 'current set' that I use every day.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the brush unit on its own on Mary's site HERE.
> 
> Or you can get a nice 'starter kit' of paint brushes WITH the box HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary's brushes are absolutely wonderful and among my favorites. They are in the mid-price range and very, very high quality. Also, you can use the box for colored pencils or even scroll saw blades and drill bits! It is a nice and neat way to keep everything at hand. I need to decorate my boxes soon, but that will be another project that I will do later on.
> 
> I suppose I will stop here for today, as the post is getting long. I have so much to share with you all that it can't be helped.
> 
> I spent the rest of the weekend drawing and will have two new patterns ready for our update later this week. I think I will also have some other surprises to offer you all, but I will have to see if I can get them done in time. Keith is also working hard and created two new fish plaques that I think you will love. Here is a sneak peek at my ornament and plaque designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in a 'Gothic' mood and I see several new patterns coming from me with that theme. Obviously these are some crosses to start with. I think they came out pretty cool!
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my settling in progress. I also hope it helps inspire you to get your own work space in order. For myself - I can't really function in chaos, so I need to have things in order to work efficiently. It feels good to finally get back to "normal".
> 
> I wish you a wonderful day and even a better week ahead! Happy Monday to you all!


It is beyond wonderful, Anna!

What a difference having such a spacious place to work! I am sure my productivity will increase just because I don't have to keep cleaning and vacuuming every time I shift gears. Especially with the scroll saw room. I love it! 

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Halfway Through a Huge Milestone*

Those of you who know me know that I am a firm believer in goals. Perhaps I developed this trait while working with several arts and crafts magazines for over 20 years. I am sitting here trying to think if I was so 'goal-orientated' prior to those days, or if that was when it really became embedded within me.

No matter what the reason, there is no turning back. Goals are part of my life and imperative to keeping me moving forward with both my work and my life. I think they are a good thing.

Many think that setting goals is setting yourself up for failure. I don't agree with that mindset at all. To me, it doesn't matter if I always achieve the goals I set for myself, as sometimes I realize from the beginning that I am setting the bar too high. But whether or not I reach the goals in the self-assigned time frame is usually inconsequential, as they still function in keeping me moving forward and accomplishing. More often than not, that is the thing that is important.

Of course when I have 'real' deadlines I do my best to meet them. It is important to be known as reliable and someone that is trustworthy. This is especially true if we are self-employed. Self-motivation is a key factor in achieving success, and a reputation for getting things done when promised can make or break someone who is working at their own business. Keeping promises, doing excellent work, and being honest are things that give a person a reputation of integrity, which is something that is key to having a successful business. They all go hand in hand.

So the longer I do this the more I realize how important it is to make and strive for both personal and professional goals. As as result, it has become a habit for me to set goals for just about everything that I do. Some are obviously going to be more important than others. Many are just personal goals to keep me on track. What began as a business practice has become quite a habit that has bled into pretty much every aspect of my life. I like that, though. As I mentioned, it keeps me producing and moving forward.

Late last year I decided to make a goal for myself. I had seen a pattern from the very talented Lynne Andrews and went to her website (http;//www.lynneandrews.com) and I fell in love with several of her designs. I immediately ordered some patterns and her book called Christmas Blessings. I especially loved the book because it had the pattern to her "12 Days of Christmas" ornament set. I knew that even though I was very busy with my own work and designing, I HAD to paint it.

I got to thinking though of how beautiful this set would be as a gift for my close friends and family members. Long story short, I decided to create SIX sets of them. Five to give away and one for myself. It was already November though and making 72 ornaments in less than a month was too lofty a goal for even myself. Each ornament is beautifully detailed and has lovely lettering on it. While Lynne offers the option of using a marker for the lettering, I chose to paint it. So I came up with an idea . . .

I created the six "Day 1" ornaments in time for Christmas. I wrapped each one carefully and put a note in that each recipient would receive an ornament a month for the next year, finishing up next December. That way I would have the entire year to paint the six sets and each of my recipients would receive an ornament a month for the entire year. It was like an "ornament a month" club. I loved this idea because it not only gave me a bit of time to do things 'right', but allowed me to remind these loved ones just how important they are to me all year long. And besides - who doesn't like receiving a gift in the mail? I even set up a Facebook page called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" as a support group and we now are over 300 members. It seems that there are many others who want to do this project, but find it better to do it in the company of others. It is a real success story.

When I moved last month, I kind of fell behind my goal of "one Day per month". While I felt a bit bad about it, everyone understood. After all - if they weren't understanding, they wouldn't be on my list, right? So I am doing a little catch-up work here and getting back on schedule. I am pleased with the outcome and last week I finished up my Day 6 ornament. I actually have began Day 7 and will have photos soon, but I finally took the time to properly photograph my Day 6 pieces. Following are those pictures. . .

As with the previous ornaments, the Day 6 ornaments came out beautiful:










The colors that Lynne chooses for her designs are just remarkable:










Instead of using the porcelain ornaments referred to in the book. I cut my own in MDF. They are two-pieces and have a beveled center, allowing a bit of dimension when the center is pushed back into the frame. They are available on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments.










They really are a nice alternative for the porcelain. Making them from MDF also made them easier to ship without fear of breaking. 

Each ornament is finished with a layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust, which is available from The Artist's Club.










And for my own pieces, each one is embellished with some beautiful Siam Red hot fix 2mm rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.










I find this to be a beautiful, unifying element in the 12 pieces. 

I love to see them altogether.










They look pretty cool in quantities.










If I feel bad about not quite staying on "schedule", all I need to do is take my own set out and gaze at them for a bit. (YES! I DO THAT!  )










When I see them all together, I get a feeling of accomplishment and pride. Each one is beautiful in itself, and together they will make an incredible display. I hope those who I am sending them to feel the same way!

With finishing up "Day 6", I am officially half way through my goal. I know we are now into the month of August, and I have to step up my pace a little bit on the remaining six ornaments if I am to have them delivered on time. I do feel back on track though, and I think I should be caught up soon.

These ornaments have not only been fun to do, but they have brought so many of us together and for me, I have made so many friends through them. Not only have I made wonderful, creative friends through the Facebook page, but I have gotten to know Lynne Andrews herself. She is not only wonderfully talented, but also a very kind and giving person. I hope one day to meet her in person so I can give her a nice hug and really have a good visit.

I love having art and artists in my life. This includes woodworkers, painters and needlework artists as well. The thing about artists is that they are focused on creating things and improving the world. At least that is true for the 'true artists' that I know. Somehow, creating something fills a need in our souls to contribute in a positive way to our world. Whether it be teaching, learning or designing, it is all good. It builds friendships and self-esteem and helps us look at the positive things that our world has to offer. It is a lovely way to spend our days.

I want to once again express my thanks to Lynne for sharing her amazing talent with us all. I also want to thank my artistic friends customers who allow me to do what I love. And finally, my family for putting up with my desire to create, hoard supplies, and live, eat and breath art. I hope to them it is worth it.










On to the next half of achieving my goal . . .

Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you do something creative today!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Halfway Through a Huge Milestone*
> 
> Those of you who know me know that I am a firm believer in goals. Perhaps I developed this trait while working with several arts and crafts magazines for over 20 years. I am sitting here trying to think if I was so 'goal-orientated' prior to those days, or if that was when it really became embedded within me.
> 
> No matter what the reason, there is no turning back. Goals are part of my life and imperative to keeping me moving forward with both my work and my life. I think they are a good thing.
> 
> Many think that setting goals is setting yourself up for failure. I don't agree with that mindset at all. To me, it doesn't matter if I always achieve the goals I set for myself, as sometimes I realize from the beginning that I am setting the bar too high. But whether or not I reach the goals in the self-assigned time frame is usually inconsequential, as they still function in keeping me moving forward and accomplishing. More often than not, that is the thing that is important.
> 
> Of course when I have 'real' deadlines I do my best to meet them. It is important to be known as reliable and someone that is trustworthy. This is especially true if we are self-employed. Self-motivation is a key factor in achieving success, and a reputation for getting things done when promised can make or break someone who is working at their own business. Keeping promises, doing excellent work, and being honest are things that give a person a reputation of integrity, which is something that is key to having a successful business. They all go hand in hand.
> 
> So the longer I do this the more I realize how important it is to make and strive for both personal and professional goals. As as result, it has become a habit for me to set goals for just about everything that I do. Some are obviously going to be more important than others. Many are just personal goals to keep me on track. What began as a business practice has become quite a habit that has bled into pretty much every aspect of my life. I like that, though. As I mentioned, it keeps me producing and moving forward.
> 
> Late last year I decided to make a goal for myself. I had seen a pattern from the very talented Lynne Andrews and went to her website (http;//www.lynneandrews.com) and I fell in love with several of her designs. I immediately ordered some patterns and her book called Christmas Blessings. I especially loved the book because it had the pattern to her "12 Days of Christmas" ornament set. I knew that even though I was very busy with my own work and designing, I HAD to paint it.
> 
> I got to thinking though of how beautiful this set would be as a gift for my close friends and family members. Long story short, I decided to create SIX sets of them. Five to give away and one for myself. It was already November though and making 72 ornaments in less than a month was too lofty a goal for even myself. Each ornament is beautifully detailed and has lovely lettering on it. While Lynne offers the option of using a marker for the lettering, I chose to paint it. So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> I created the six "Day 1" ornaments in time for Christmas. I wrapped each one carefully and put a note in that each recipient would receive an ornament a month for the next year, finishing up next December. That way I would have the entire year to paint the six sets and each of my recipients would receive an ornament a month for the entire year. It was like an "ornament a month" club. I loved this idea because it not only gave me a bit of time to do things 'right', but allowed me to remind these loved ones just how important they are to me all year long. And besides - who doesn't like receiving a gift in the mail? I even set up a Facebook page called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" as a support group and we now are over 300 members. It seems that there are many others who want to do this project, but find it better to do it in the company of others. It is a real success story.
> 
> When I moved last month, I kind of fell behind my goal of "one Day per month". While I felt a bit bad about it, everyone understood. After all - if they weren't understanding, they wouldn't be on my list, right? So I am doing a little catch-up work here and getting back on schedule. I am pleased with the outcome and last week I finished up my Day 6 ornament. I actually have began Day 7 and will have photos soon, but I finally took the time to properly photograph my Day 6 pieces. Following are those pictures. . .
> 
> As with the previous ornaments, the Day 6 ornaments came out beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors that Lynne chooses for her designs are just remarkable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of using the porcelain ornaments referred to in the book. I cut my own in MDF. They are two-pieces and have a beveled center, allowing a bit of dimension when the center is pushed back into the frame. They are available on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really are a nice alternative for the porcelain. Making them from MDF also made them easier to ship without fear of breaking.
> 
> Each ornament is finished with a layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust, which is available from The Artist's Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my own pieces, each one is embellished with some beautiful Siam Red hot fix 2mm rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this to be a beautiful, unifying element in the 12 pieces.
> 
> I love to see them altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool in quantities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I feel bad about not quite staying on "schedule", all I need to do is take my own set out and gaze at them for a bit. (YES! I DO THAT!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see them all together, I get a feeling of accomplishment and pride. Each one is beautiful in itself, and together they will make an incredible display. I hope those who I am sending them to feel the same way!
> 
> With finishing up "Day 6", I am officially half way through my goal. I know we are now into the month of August, and I have to step up my pace a little bit on the remaining six ornaments if I am to have them delivered on time. I do feel back on track though, and I think I should be caught up soon.
> 
> These ornaments have not only been fun to do, but they have brought so many of us together and for me, I have made so many friends through them. Not only have I made wonderful, creative friends through the Facebook page, but I have gotten to know Lynne Andrews herself. She is not only wonderfully talented, but also a very kind and giving person. I hope one day to meet her in person so I can give her a nice hug and really have a good visit.
> 
> I love having art and artists in my life. This includes woodworkers, painters and needlework artists as well. The thing about artists is that they are focused on creating things and improving the world. At least that is true for the 'true artists' that I know. Somehow, creating something fills a need in our souls to contribute in a positive way to our world. Whether it be teaching, learning or designing, it is all good. It builds friendships and self-esteem and helps us look at the positive things that our world has to offer. It is a lovely way to spend our days.
> 
> I want to once again express my thanks to Lynne for sharing her amazing talent with us all. I also want to thank my artistic friends customers who allow me to do what I love. And finally, my family for putting up with my desire to create, hoard supplies, and live, eat and breath art. I hope to them it is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next half of achieving my goal . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you do something creative today!


Your tree is going to look very cool this Christmas with those pretty ornaments. Very beautiful!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Halfway Through a Huge Milestone*
> 
> Those of you who know me know that I am a firm believer in goals. Perhaps I developed this trait while working with several arts and crafts magazines for over 20 years. I am sitting here trying to think if I was so 'goal-orientated' prior to those days, or if that was when it really became embedded within me.
> 
> No matter what the reason, there is no turning back. Goals are part of my life and imperative to keeping me moving forward with both my work and my life. I think they are a good thing.
> 
> Many think that setting goals is setting yourself up for failure. I don't agree with that mindset at all. To me, it doesn't matter if I always achieve the goals I set for myself, as sometimes I realize from the beginning that I am setting the bar too high. But whether or not I reach the goals in the self-assigned time frame is usually inconsequential, as they still function in keeping me moving forward and accomplishing. More often than not, that is the thing that is important.
> 
> Of course when I have 'real' deadlines I do my best to meet them. It is important to be known as reliable and someone that is trustworthy. This is especially true if we are self-employed. Self-motivation is a key factor in achieving success, and a reputation for getting things done when promised can make or break someone who is working at their own business. Keeping promises, doing excellent work, and being honest are things that give a person a reputation of integrity, which is something that is key to having a successful business. They all go hand in hand.
> 
> So the longer I do this the more I realize how important it is to make and strive for both personal and professional goals. As as result, it has become a habit for me to set goals for just about everything that I do. Some are obviously going to be more important than others. Many are just personal goals to keep me on track. What began as a business practice has become quite a habit that has bled into pretty much every aspect of my life. I like that, though. As I mentioned, it keeps me producing and moving forward.
> 
> Late last year I decided to make a goal for myself. I had seen a pattern from the very talented Lynne Andrews and went to her website (http;//www.lynneandrews.com) and I fell in love with several of her designs. I immediately ordered some patterns and her book called Christmas Blessings. I especially loved the book because it had the pattern to her "12 Days of Christmas" ornament set. I knew that even though I was very busy with my own work and designing, I HAD to paint it.
> 
> I got to thinking though of how beautiful this set would be as a gift for my close friends and family members. Long story short, I decided to create SIX sets of them. Five to give away and one for myself. It was already November though and making 72 ornaments in less than a month was too lofty a goal for even myself. Each ornament is beautifully detailed and has lovely lettering on it. While Lynne offers the option of using a marker for the lettering, I chose to paint it. So I came up with an idea . . .
> 
> I created the six "Day 1" ornaments in time for Christmas. I wrapped each one carefully and put a note in that each recipient would receive an ornament a month for the next year, finishing up next December. That way I would have the entire year to paint the six sets and each of my recipients would receive an ornament a month for the entire year. It was like an "ornament a month" club. I loved this idea because it not only gave me a bit of time to do things 'right', but allowed me to remind these loved ones just how important they are to me all year long. And besides - who doesn't like receiving a gift in the mail? I even set up a Facebook page called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" as a support group and we now are over 300 members. It seems that there are many others who want to do this project, but find it better to do it in the company of others. It is a real success story.
> 
> When I moved last month, I kind of fell behind my goal of "one Day per month". While I felt a bit bad about it, everyone understood. After all - if they weren't understanding, they wouldn't be on my list, right? So I am doing a little catch-up work here and getting back on schedule. I am pleased with the outcome and last week I finished up my Day 6 ornament. I actually have began Day 7 and will have photos soon, but I finally took the time to properly photograph my Day 6 pieces. Following are those pictures. . .
> 
> As with the previous ornaments, the Day 6 ornaments came out beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors that Lynne chooses for her designs are just remarkable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of using the porcelain ornaments referred to in the book. I cut my own in MDF. They are two-pieces and have a beveled center, allowing a bit of dimension when the center is pushed back into the frame. They are available on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really are a nice alternative for the porcelain. Making them from MDF also made them easier to ship without fear of breaking.
> 
> Each ornament is finished with a layer of JoSonja's Opal Dust, which is available from The Artist's Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my own pieces, each one is embellished with some beautiful Siam Red hot fix 2mm rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this to be a beautiful, unifying element in the 12 pieces.
> 
> I love to see them altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool in quantities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I feel bad about not quite staying on "schedule", all I need to do is take my own set out and gaze at them for a bit. (YES! I DO THAT!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see them all together, I get a feeling of accomplishment and pride. Each one is beautiful in itself, and together they will make an incredible display. I hope those who I am sending them to feel the same way!
> 
> With finishing up "Day 6", I am officially half way through my goal. I know we are now into the month of August, and I have to step up my pace a little bit on the remaining six ornaments if I am to have them delivered on time. I do feel back on track though, and I think I should be caught up soon.
> 
> These ornaments have not only been fun to do, but they have brought so many of us together and for me, I have made so many friends through them. Not only have I made wonderful, creative friends through the Facebook page, but I have gotten to know Lynne Andrews herself. She is not only wonderfully talented, but also a very kind and giving person. I hope one day to meet her in person so I can give her a nice hug and really have a good visit.
> 
> I love having art and artists in my life. This includes woodworkers, painters and needlework artists as well. The thing about artists is that they are focused on creating things and improving the world. At least that is true for the 'true artists' that I know. Somehow, creating something fills a need in our souls to contribute in a positive way to our world. Whether it be teaching, learning or designing, it is all good. It builds friendships and self-esteem and helps us look at the positive things that our world has to offer. It is a lovely way to spend our days.
> 
> I want to once again express my thanks to Lynne for sharing her amazing talent with us all. I also want to thank my artistic friends customers who allow me to do what I love. And finally, my family for putting up with my desire to create, hoard supplies, and live, eat and breath art. I hope to them it is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next half of achieving my goal . . .
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! I hope you do something creative today!


I am so sorry I missed your comment, Anna. Thank you very much. I am thinking of a unique way to display them all together.  I will keep you posted.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1755 Some New Patterns*

Over the past several months, it has been difficult to get what some call our 'real work' done. Both Keith and I have been torn in so many directions. But finally (FINALLY!) it seems that things are getting back on track and we are once again falling into a somewhat "normal" pattern (whatever that is!) It is a welcome change.

Being self-employed has its plusses and minuses. Obviously, I think there are far more plusses, or I wouldn't be doing what I do. I get to do what I love every single day - and that is a big plus - but sometimes it is hard to completely walk away from 'work' and focus on other things. To me, it is a small price to pay, but it is hard not to feel guilty about not giving my full attention to the career I worked so hard to achieve. After a while, it becomes ingrained in me that if I am not focusing on the business every waking minute, I am not trying hard enough and if I don't succeed, that would be a big part of the reason.

But over the years, I have learned that isn't the case. Taking time away for family, friends and life in general is not only desirable, but I believe imperative to being successful. It helps you recharge and remain excited and fresh about things. If your business is in your face and in your head every waking second of the day, you would soon burn out and grow to dislike it. The old saying "you can't miss me if I don't go away" certainly applies here.

So I walk away for a day sometimes. Or even a couple of hours. And I have learned not to look back when I do this. I used to feel guilty about it - like I wasn't trying hard enough - but when I return, it seems that I have more energy and enthusiasm than before left. I not only accomplish more, but in my head, I actually "like" the business more. It is a good thing for everyone.

I kind of feel like that now. After these several weeks of mainly focusing on our new house and moving, I really, really MISSED working every day. As I packed and unpacked supplies, and thought of all the potential they all have for becoming new designs, my excitement and enthusiasm has reached an all time high. (That is saying a lot!) I am SO excited about the new things I have in mind and I can't wait to create them. So let's get going!

I spent some time last week back at my computer drawing. This time I was making some new designs for scroll saw patterns. When organizing my files for backing them up, I saw that I had not produced a lot of new scrolling patterns of late, and I thought that I would try to do better in that area of designing. It wasn't as if I was being lazy or anything like that, but like my grandmother used to say - "We are like a pie - the more slices we cut, the smaller the slices are." How true is that?

I realize that my pie is cut into many different slices. My love of creating spans over many types of different media. I love woodworking, painting, drawing, and yes - needlework, and I hope to continue to develop each of these areas with new designs. I have many cool ideas and some even overlap each other. It is an exciting and happy way to spend my days - dreaming of what I will make next. And while I sometimes assimilate it to keeping triplets happy, I think that I can do a good job in the right environment. I believe that is right where I am.

We updated the site yesterday with some new patterns. Unfortunately for my painting followers, I don't have anything new yet, but rest assured, I am working on new things as we speak for you and I will be showing them soon - hopefully by next week. I think you will like what I am doing and I hope you hang around to see.

But for now, here is what I have come up with . . .

I was thinking ahead to fall and Halloween, and looking at some beautiful Gothic architecture and I had the idea for a couple of nice Gothic cross patterns for the scroll saw. I created two sets of four designs each, with three sizes of the pattern in each packet. This way they can make ornaments or plaques or even overlays for other pieces. I am offering a special for those who buy both sets, You can get them here on the site: SLD531 - Set of all 8 Gothic Cross and Overlay Plaques.










Keith has also gotten back into the swing of things. Besides his new set of word in word Bible plaques that I showed earlier (SLDK684):










. . . he has two new plaques from his Self-Framing Leaf Bordered plaque series. This time he used fish as subjects. The first one is SLDK240 - Striped Bass:










The second one is a Black Crappie (SLDK241):










I think both are awesome.

All of these patterns are available on our site by following the links.

Little by little things are settling in. We are finding that no matter how organized or prepared you are for something, some times things just take time. It does feel good to be on this side of things though. There are less 'unknowns' and there is a clear path ahead. I can live with that.

This morning is another spectacular beginning to the day. I use the term "spectacular" because it is warm and sunny, but not hot or humid. Just perfect weather as far as I am concerned. We have been very fortunate this year with our weather. This is probably the most comfortable summer since I have been here (12 years now!)

I wish you all a wonderful day today as well. Remember to be patient with yourselves. Don't forget that everything can't happen instantly. Some things (usually the best or most significant things in life) just take some time. Respect that and allow it to unfold as it may. It is part of living.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Ugly Stage"*

It has been a perfect morning so far. (I know - I have only been up for an hour or so! But really, it is good!) The air is quiet. The sun is shining. The world is still asleep. I am on my second cup of coffee and the cats have been fed and are lounging in their various spots, dreaming of the next meals (or whatever cats dream of!)

It is Thursday, and I have a full day ahead to do what I like best - designing.

I say this like it is an oddity, and in many ways it is. While I truly love wearing many hats for my business, it seems that by the time I get all the 'mechanics' of things done every day, there is very little time left to do what the purpose of the business is in the first place - design.

I am not complaining really. Not really. Because if I didn't have the things to do like answer emails, pack and ship orders and all the other things that take me away from the design table to do, my business wouldn't be very successful. You can't have one without the other. Then there is the time that I like to spend on my own projects that I am making for myself designed by others. The list is long there and I doubt I would ever be able to finish everything even if I lived to be 100. But that is a good thing, right? No matter how many days left for me here, I hope they are filled with the joy I feel when creating. It is as important to me as breathing.

So having an 'open' day when I can just work on a new project is quite the treat. I have so many cool ideas living in my head that I want to show you. It is difficult to decide where to begin. There comes a time when I have to 'just do it' and pick on and go. So that is what I will do today.

Since I have nothing to show you as far as that is concerned, I thought I would show you the progress I made on my "Day 7" ornaments from Lynne Andrews. (From her book Christmas Blessings.) While I didn't get to work on them at all last night (I was too tired and went to sleep 'early') I did make significant progress on Tuesday evening. After showing the beautiful photos of my Day 6 ornaments, seeing the beginning of the Day 7 ornaments was quite a striking contrast. The polished, professional look of the Day 6 pieces was nowhere to be found as I filled in the four plus layers of washes on the Day 7 backgrounds. They sure looked - well - "ugly."

It came to me though, that this would be worth sharing. Every time I show my finished pieces, I receive a lot of compliments and a lot of people tell me "I can never do that" or "Mine wouldn't look like that".

I really don't believe that at all, and I wish I could sit down with each and every one of those people and SHOW them how easy it is. The thing about painting in general (and really MANY things in our lives) is that things don't always occur INSTANTLY. In reality, they almost NEVER do.

I think that we have been so predisposed to seeing things happen quickly or all at once that we sometimes forget that in all probability it took several small steps to accomplish. It doesn't mean that these steps are difficult, but they do exist and if we can retrain ourselves to get past everything having to look 'nice' from the get to until the finish line and realize that there may be several 'ugly stages' involved, we will be good. This involves having faith in ourselves and confidence and that only comes with experience.

So with that said, I present to you my "ugly swans":










(I just realized the significance that these are swans - which also begin their lives looking rather "ugly". My cleverness was certainly by accident!)

So you can say your collective "YUCK"s and "EWW"S. I don't mind. Because I know that these little ugly swans will morph into some beautiful, majestic animals and take their place among their counterparts (the other ornaments) with pride and grace. They are already shaping up a little better in the next step:










You need to trust me on this one. I am sure your project will, too.

It is all part of being patient and having faith in yourself or your teacher to walk you through this stage. Part of the process of creating may (and usually does) involve building a not-so-pretty foundation to carry your beautiful design. That way the delicate details can be just that - delicate - while the little seen base of the project does its job to give a platform for these details to reside. I think this applies to lots of things in life.

Too many of us are not willing to allow this stage to happen. We want everything done quickly and to not only look good at the beginning, but through the entire creation process. In most things, it just doesn't work that way. I think that not only acknowledging the 'ugly stage' of things - no matter what we are working on - but also embracing it will not only give us a better understanding of our projects, but respect for them as well. It is a very valuable part of the journey.

With that said, I will get to work on my new designs. I hope to spend some time this evening working on my swan ornaments. We will see what the day brings.

As a final thought, I wanted to share a photo of a visitor I had the other day.










Isn't she beautiful? That is right outside our side window. Being from Chicago, I appreciate things like this in my own yard. It only adds to my love of the country and the peacefulness of my home.

I hope you think about how many things in your life go through the "ugly stage". I think that being aware that it exists in many instances not only helps you accept what it means, but gives you hope that things will get better. It is just part of the process.

Iwish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Ugly Stage"*
> 
> It has been a perfect morning so far. (I know - I have only been up for an hour or so! But really, it is good!) The air is quiet. The sun is shining. The world is still asleep. I am on my second cup of coffee and the cats have been fed and are lounging in their various spots, dreaming of the next meals (or whatever cats dream of!)
> 
> It is Thursday, and I have a full day ahead to do what I like best - designing.
> 
> I say this like it is an oddity, and in many ways it is. While I truly love wearing many hats for my business, it seems that by the time I get all the 'mechanics' of things done every day, there is very little time left to do what the purpose of the business is in the first place - design.
> 
> I am not complaining really. Not really. Because if I didn't have the things to do like answer emails, pack and ship orders and all the other things that take me away from the design table to do, my business wouldn't be very successful. You can't have one without the other. Then there is the time that I like to spend on my own projects that I am making for myself designed by others. The list is long there and I doubt I would ever be able to finish everything even if I lived to be 100. But that is a good thing, right? No matter how many days left for me here, I hope they are filled with the joy I feel when creating. It is as important to me as breathing.
> 
> So having an 'open' day when I can just work on a new project is quite the treat. I have so many cool ideas living in my head that I want to show you. It is difficult to decide where to begin. There comes a time when I have to 'just do it' and pick on and go. So that is what I will do today.
> 
> Since I have nothing to show you as far as that is concerned, I thought I would show you the progress I made on my "Day 7" ornaments from Lynne Andrews. (From her book Christmas Blessings.) While I didn't get to work on them at all last night (I was too tired and went to sleep 'early') I did make significant progress on Tuesday evening. After showing the beautiful photos of my Day 6 ornaments, seeing the beginning of the Day 7 ornaments was quite a striking contrast. The polished, professional look of the Day 6 pieces was nowhere to be found as I filled in the four plus layers of washes on the Day 7 backgrounds. They sure looked - well - "ugly."
> 
> It came to me though, that this would be worth sharing. Every time I show my finished pieces, I receive a lot of compliments and a lot of people tell me "I can never do that" or "Mine wouldn't look like that".
> 
> I really don't believe that at all, and I wish I could sit down with each and every one of those people and SHOW them how easy it is. The thing about painting in general (and really MANY things in our lives) is that things don't always occur INSTANTLY. In reality, they almost NEVER do.
> 
> I think that we have been so predisposed to seeing things happen quickly or all at once that we sometimes forget that in all probability it took several small steps to accomplish. It doesn't mean that these steps are difficult, but they do exist and if we can retrain ourselves to get past everything having to look 'nice' from the get to until the finish line and realize that there may be several 'ugly stages' involved, we will be good. This involves having faith in ourselves and confidence and that only comes with experience.
> 
> So with that said, I present to you my "ugly swans":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just realized the significance that these are swans - which also begin their lives looking rather "ugly". My cleverness was certainly by accident!)
> 
> So you can say your collective "YUCK"s and "EWW"S. I don't mind. Because I know that these little ugly swans will morph into some beautiful, majestic animals and take their place among their counterparts (the other ornaments) with pride and grace. They are already shaping up a little better in the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to trust me on this one. I am sure your project will, too.
> 
> It is all part of being patient and having faith in yourself or your teacher to walk you through this stage. Part of the process of creating may (and usually does) involve building a not-so-pretty foundation to carry your beautiful design. That way the delicate details can be just that - delicate - while the little seen base of the project does its job to give a platform for these details to reside. I think this applies to lots of things in life.
> 
> Too many of us are not willing to allow this stage to happen. We want everything done quickly and to not only look good at the beginning, but through the entire creation process. In most things, it just doesn't work that way. I think that not only acknowledging the 'ugly stage' of things - no matter what we are working on - but also embracing it will not only give us a better understanding of our projects, but respect for them as well. It is a very valuable part of the journey.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work on my new designs. I hope to spend some time this evening working on my swan ornaments. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> As a final thought, I wanted to share a photo of a visitor I had the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she beautiful? That is right outside our side window. Being from Chicago, I appreciate things like this in my own yard. It only adds to my love of the country and the peacefulness of my home.
> 
> I hope you think about how many things in your life go through the "ugly stage". I think that being aware that it exists in many instances not only helps you accept what it means, but gives you hope that things will get better. It is just part of the process.
> 
> Iwish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all!


It's good to hear ya'll are getting settled in. Moving takes a lot out of anyone. That deer in the yard is a beautiful site. Just yesterday, while talking on the phone, a white tail came running through my yard just outside my window at full bore. She was almost like a blur, but in an almost full run. I love the country and all it's beauty.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Ugly Stage"*
> 
> It has been a perfect morning so far. (I know - I have only been up for an hour or so! But really, it is good!) The air is quiet. The sun is shining. The world is still asleep. I am on my second cup of coffee and the cats have been fed and are lounging in their various spots, dreaming of the next meals (or whatever cats dream of!)
> 
> It is Thursday, and I have a full day ahead to do what I like best - designing.
> 
> I say this like it is an oddity, and in many ways it is. While I truly love wearing many hats for my business, it seems that by the time I get all the 'mechanics' of things done every day, there is very little time left to do what the purpose of the business is in the first place - design.
> 
> I am not complaining really. Not really. Because if I didn't have the things to do like answer emails, pack and ship orders and all the other things that take me away from the design table to do, my business wouldn't be very successful. You can't have one without the other. Then there is the time that I like to spend on my own projects that I am making for myself designed by others. The list is long there and I doubt I would ever be able to finish everything even if I lived to be 100. But that is a good thing, right? No matter how many days left for me here, I hope they are filled with the joy I feel when creating. It is as important to me as breathing.
> 
> So having an 'open' day when I can just work on a new project is quite the treat. I have so many cool ideas living in my head that I want to show you. It is difficult to decide where to begin. There comes a time when I have to 'just do it' and pick on and go. So that is what I will do today.
> 
> Since I have nothing to show you as far as that is concerned, I thought I would show you the progress I made on my "Day 7" ornaments from Lynne Andrews. (From her book Christmas Blessings.) While I didn't get to work on them at all last night (I was too tired and went to sleep 'early') I did make significant progress on Tuesday evening. After showing the beautiful photos of my Day 6 ornaments, seeing the beginning of the Day 7 ornaments was quite a striking contrast. The polished, professional look of the Day 6 pieces was nowhere to be found as I filled in the four plus layers of washes on the Day 7 backgrounds. They sure looked - well - "ugly."
> 
> It came to me though, that this would be worth sharing. Every time I show my finished pieces, I receive a lot of compliments and a lot of people tell me "I can never do that" or "Mine wouldn't look like that".
> 
> I really don't believe that at all, and I wish I could sit down with each and every one of those people and SHOW them how easy it is. The thing about painting in general (and really MANY things in our lives) is that things don't always occur INSTANTLY. In reality, they almost NEVER do.
> 
> I think that we have been so predisposed to seeing things happen quickly or all at once that we sometimes forget that in all probability it took several small steps to accomplish. It doesn't mean that these steps are difficult, but they do exist and if we can retrain ourselves to get past everything having to look 'nice' from the get to until the finish line and realize that there may be several 'ugly stages' involved, we will be good. This involves having faith in ourselves and confidence and that only comes with experience.
> 
> So with that said, I present to you my "ugly swans":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just realized the significance that these are swans - which also begin their lives looking rather "ugly". My cleverness was certainly by accident!)
> 
> So you can say your collective "YUCK"s and "EWW"S. I don't mind. Because I know that these little ugly swans will morph into some beautiful, majestic animals and take their place among their counterparts (the other ornaments) with pride and grace. They are already shaping up a little better in the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to trust me on this one. I am sure your project will, too.
> 
> It is all part of being patient and having faith in yourself or your teacher to walk you through this stage. Part of the process of creating may (and usually does) involve building a not-so-pretty foundation to carry your beautiful design. That way the delicate details can be just that - delicate - while the little seen base of the project does its job to give a platform for these details to reside. I think this applies to lots of things in life.
> 
> Too many of us are not willing to allow this stage to happen. We want everything done quickly and to not only look good at the beginning, but through the entire creation process. In most things, it just doesn't work that way. I think that not only acknowledging the 'ugly stage' of things - no matter what we are working on - but also embracing it will not only give us a better understanding of our projects, but respect for them as well. It is a very valuable part of the journey.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work on my new designs. I hope to spend some time this evening working on my swan ornaments. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> As a final thought, I wanted to share a photo of a visitor I had the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she beautiful? That is right outside our side window. Being from Chicago, I appreciate things like this in my own yard. It only adds to my love of the country and the peacefulness of my home.
> 
> I hope you think about how many things in your life go through the "ugly stage". I think that being aware that it exists in many instances not only helps you accept what it means, but gives you hope that things will get better. It is just part of the process.
> 
> Iwish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all!


We ARE doing well. Not nearly finished, but up and running and fitting some projects around the house in-between. It is all good, Roger.

I love being in the country. Especially with the internet. We can still visit others and shop and do just about everything online, and still have our peace. It is the best of both worlds. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Ugly Stage"*
> 
> It has been a perfect morning so far. (I know - I have only been up for an hour or so! But really, it is good!) The air is quiet. The sun is shining. The world is still asleep. I am on my second cup of coffee and the cats have been fed and are lounging in their various spots, dreaming of the next meals (or whatever cats dream of!)
> 
> It is Thursday, and I have a full day ahead to do what I like best - designing.
> 
> I say this like it is an oddity, and in many ways it is. While I truly love wearing many hats for my business, it seems that by the time I get all the 'mechanics' of things done every day, there is very little time left to do what the purpose of the business is in the first place - design.
> 
> I am not complaining really. Not really. Because if I didn't have the things to do like answer emails, pack and ship orders and all the other things that take me away from the design table to do, my business wouldn't be very successful. You can't have one without the other. Then there is the time that I like to spend on my own projects that I am making for myself designed by others. The list is long there and I doubt I would ever be able to finish everything even if I lived to be 100. But that is a good thing, right? No matter how many days left for me here, I hope they are filled with the joy I feel when creating. It is as important to me as breathing.
> 
> So having an 'open' day when I can just work on a new project is quite the treat. I have so many cool ideas living in my head that I want to show you. It is difficult to decide where to begin. There comes a time when I have to 'just do it' and pick on and go. So that is what I will do today.
> 
> Since I have nothing to show you as far as that is concerned, I thought I would show you the progress I made on my "Day 7" ornaments from Lynne Andrews. (From her book Christmas Blessings.) While I didn't get to work on them at all last night (I was too tired and went to sleep 'early') I did make significant progress on Tuesday evening. After showing the beautiful photos of my Day 6 ornaments, seeing the beginning of the Day 7 ornaments was quite a striking contrast. The polished, professional look of the Day 6 pieces was nowhere to be found as I filled in the four plus layers of washes on the Day 7 backgrounds. They sure looked - well - "ugly."
> 
> It came to me though, that this would be worth sharing. Every time I show my finished pieces, I receive a lot of compliments and a lot of people tell me "I can never do that" or "Mine wouldn't look like that".
> 
> I really don't believe that at all, and I wish I could sit down with each and every one of those people and SHOW them how easy it is. The thing about painting in general (and really MANY things in our lives) is that things don't always occur INSTANTLY. In reality, they almost NEVER do.
> 
> I think that we have been so predisposed to seeing things happen quickly or all at once that we sometimes forget that in all probability it took several small steps to accomplish. It doesn't mean that these steps are difficult, but they do exist and if we can retrain ourselves to get past everything having to look 'nice' from the get to until the finish line and realize that there may be several 'ugly stages' involved, we will be good. This involves having faith in ourselves and confidence and that only comes with experience.
> 
> So with that said, I present to you my "ugly swans":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just realized the significance that these are swans - which also begin their lives looking rather "ugly". My cleverness was certainly by accident!)
> 
> So you can say your collective "YUCK"s and "EWW"S. I don't mind. Because I know that these little ugly swans will morph into some beautiful, majestic animals and take their place among their counterparts (the other ornaments) with pride and grace. They are already shaping up a little better in the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to trust me on this one. I am sure your project will, too.
> 
> It is all part of being patient and having faith in yourself or your teacher to walk you through this stage. Part of the process of creating may (and usually does) involve building a not-so-pretty foundation to carry your beautiful design. That way the delicate details can be just that - delicate - while the little seen base of the project does its job to give a platform for these details to reside. I think this applies to lots of things in life.
> 
> Too many of us are not willing to allow this stage to happen. We want everything done quickly and to not only look good at the beginning, but through the entire creation process. In most things, it just doesn't work that way. I think that not only acknowledging the 'ugly stage' of things - no matter what we are working on - but also embracing it will not only give us a better understanding of our projects, but respect for them as well. It is a very valuable part of the journey.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work on my new designs. I hope to spend some time this evening working on my swan ornaments. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> As a final thought, I wanted to share a photo of a visitor I had the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she beautiful? That is right outside our side window. Being from Chicago, I appreciate things like this in my own yard. It only adds to my love of the country and the peacefulness of my home.
> 
> I hope you think about how many things in your life go through the "ugly stage". I think that being aware that it exists in many instances not only helps you accept what it means, but gives you hope that things will get better. It is just part of the process.
> 
> Iwish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all!


Nice visitor. We sometimes have some of her relatives in our yard also.
Sounds like you are all settling in nicely. Time to ENJOY the new place.
Have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Ugly Stage"*
> 
> It has been a perfect morning so far. (I know - I have only been up for an hour or so! But really, it is good!) The air is quiet. The sun is shining. The world is still asleep. I am on my second cup of coffee and the cats have been fed and are lounging in their various spots, dreaming of the next meals (or whatever cats dream of!)
> 
> It is Thursday, and I have a full day ahead to do what I like best - designing.
> 
> I say this like it is an oddity, and in many ways it is. While I truly love wearing many hats for my business, it seems that by the time I get all the 'mechanics' of things done every day, there is very little time left to do what the purpose of the business is in the first place - design.
> 
> I am not complaining really. Not really. Because if I didn't have the things to do like answer emails, pack and ship orders and all the other things that take me away from the design table to do, my business wouldn't be very successful. You can't have one without the other. Then there is the time that I like to spend on my own projects that I am making for myself designed by others. The list is long there and I doubt I would ever be able to finish everything even if I lived to be 100. But that is a good thing, right? No matter how many days left for me here, I hope they are filled with the joy I feel when creating. It is as important to me as breathing.
> 
> So having an 'open' day when I can just work on a new project is quite the treat. I have so many cool ideas living in my head that I want to show you. It is difficult to decide where to begin. There comes a time when I have to 'just do it' and pick on and go. So that is what I will do today.
> 
> Since I have nothing to show you as far as that is concerned, I thought I would show you the progress I made on my "Day 7" ornaments from Lynne Andrews. (From her book Christmas Blessings.) While I didn't get to work on them at all last night (I was too tired and went to sleep 'early') I did make significant progress on Tuesday evening. After showing the beautiful photos of my Day 6 ornaments, seeing the beginning of the Day 7 ornaments was quite a striking contrast. The polished, professional look of the Day 6 pieces was nowhere to be found as I filled in the four plus layers of washes on the Day 7 backgrounds. They sure looked - well - "ugly."
> 
> It came to me though, that this would be worth sharing. Every time I show my finished pieces, I receive a lot of compliments and a lot of people tell me "I can never do that" or "Mine wouldn't look like that".
> 
> I really don't believe that at all, and I wish I could sit down with each and every one of those people and SHOW them how easy it is. The thing about painting in general (and really MANY things in our lives) is that things don't always occur INSTANTLY. In reality, they almost NEVER do.
> 
> I think that we have been so predisposed to seeing things happen quickly or all at once that we sometimes forget that in all probability it took several small steps to accomplish. It doesn't mean that these steps are difficult, but they do exist and if we can retrain ourselves to get past everything having to look 'nice' from the get to until the finish line and realize that there may be several 'ugly stages' involved, we will be good. This involves having faith in ourselves and confidence and that only comes with experience.
> 
> So with that said, I present to you my "ugly swans":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just realized the significance that these are swans - which also begin their lives looking rather "ugly". My cleverness was certainly by accident!)
> 
> So you can say your collective "YUCK"s and "EWW"S. I don't mind. Because I know that these little ugly swans will morph into some beautiful, majestic animals and take their place among their counterparts (the other ornaments) with pride and grace. They are already shaping up a little better in the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to trust me on this one. I am sure your project will, too.
> 
> It is all part of being patient and having faith in yourself or your teacher to walk you through this stage. Part of the process of creating may (and usually does) involve building a not-so-pretty foundation to carry your beautiful design. That way the delicate details can be just that - delicate - while the little seen base of the project does its job to give a platform for these details to reside. I think this applies to lots of things in life.
> 
> Too many of us are not willing to allow this stage to happen. We want everything done quickly and to not only look good at the beginning, but through the entire creation process. In most things, it just doesn't work that way. I think that not only acknowledging the 'ugly stage' of things - no matter what we are working on - but also embracing it will not only give us a better understanding of our projects, but respect for them as well. It is a very valuable part of the journey.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work on my new designs. I hope to spend some time this evening working on my swan ornaments. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> As a final thought, I wanted to share a photo of a visitor I had the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she beautiful? That is right outside our side window. Being from Chicago, I appreciate things like this in my own yard. It only adds to my love of the country and the peacefulness of my home.
> 
> I hope you think about how many things in your life go through the "ugly stage". I think that being aware that it exists in many instances not only helps you accept what it means, but gives you hope that things will get better. It is just part of the process.
> 
> Iwish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all!


I like when I get past the "yuck" stage of painting and get to the details. 
Cool visitor! The only visitors we get are squirrels, racoons and skunks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Ugly Stage"*
> 
> It has been a perfect morning so far. (I know - I have only been up for an hour or so! But really, it is good!) The air is quiet. The sun is shining. The world is still asleep. I am on my second cup of coffee and the cats have been fed and are lounging in their various spots, dreaming of the next meals (or whatever cats dream of!)
> 
> It is Thursday, and I have a full day ahead to do what I like best - designing.
> 
> I say this like it is an oddity, and in many ways it is. While I truly love wearing many hats for my business, it seems that by the time I get all the 'mechanics' of things done every day, there is very little time left to do what the purpose of the business is in the first place - design.
> 
> I am not complaining really. Not really. Because if I didn't have the things to do like answer emails, pack and ship orders and all the other things that take me away from the design table to do, my business wouldn't be very successful. You can't have one without the other. Then there is the time that I like to spend on my own projects that I am making for myself designed by others. The list is long there and I doubt I would ever be able to finish everything even if I lived to be 100. But that is a good thing, right? No matter how many days left for me here, I hope they are filled with the joy I feel when creating. It is as important to me as breathing.
> 
> So having an 'open' day when I can just work on a new project is quite the treat. I have so many cool ideas living in my head that I want to show you. It is difficult to decide where to begin. There comes a time when I have to 'just do it' and pick on and go. So that is what I will do today.
> 
> Since I have nothing to show you as far as that is concerned, I thought I would show you the progress I made on my "Day 7" ornaments from Lynne Andrews. (From her book Christmas Blessings.) While I didn't get to work on them at all last night (I was too tired and went to sleep 'early') I did make significant progress on Tuesday evening. After showing the beautiful photos of my Day 6 ornaments, seeing the beginning of the Day 7 ornaments was quite a striking contrast. The polished, professional look of the Day 6 pieces was nowhere to be found as I filled in the four plus layers of washes on the Day 7 backgrounds. They sure looked - well - "ugly."
> 
> It came to me though, that this would be worth sharing. Every time I show my finished pieces, I receive a lot of compliments and a lot of people tell me "I can never do that" or "Mine wouldn't look like that".
> 
> I really don't believe that at all, and I wish I could sit down with each and every one of those people and SHOW them how easy it is. The thing about painting in general (and really MANY things in our lives) is that things don't always occur INSTANTLY. In reality, they almost NEVER do.
> 
> I think that we have been so predisposed to seeing things happen quickly or all at once that we sometimes forget that in all probability it took several small steps to accomplish. It doesn't mean that these steps are difficult, but they do exist and if we can retrain ourselves to get past everything having to look 'nice' from the get to until the finish line and realize that there may be several 'ugly stages' involved, we will be good. This involves having faith in ourselves and confidence and that only comes with experience.
> 
> So with that said, I present to you my "ugly swans":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just realized the significance that these are swans - which also begin their lives looking rather "ugly". My cleverness was certainly by accident!)
> 
> So you can say your collective "YUCK"s and "EWW"S. I don't mind. Because I know that these little ugly swans will morph into some beautiful, majestic animals and take their place among their counterparts (the other ornaments) with pride and grace. They are already shaping up a little better in the next step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to trust me on this one. I am sure your project will, too.
> 
> It is all part of being patient and having faith in yourself or your teacher to walk you through this stage. Part of the process of creating may (and usually does) involve building a not-so-pretty foundation to carry your beautiful design. That way the delicate details can be just that - delicate - while the little seen base of the project does its job to give a platform for these details to reside. I think this applies to lots of things in life.
> 
> Too many of us are not willing to allow this stage to happen. We want everything done quickly and to not only look good at the beginning, but through the entire creation process. In most things, it just doesn't work that way. I think that not only acknowledging the 'ugly stage' of things - no matter what we are working on - but also embracing it will not only give us a better understanding of our projects, but respect for them as well. It is a very valuable part of the journey.
> 
> With that said, I will get to work on my new designs. I hope to spend some time this evening working on my swan ornaments. We will see what the day brings.
> 
> As a final thought, I wanted to share a photo of a visitor I had the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she beautiful? That is right outside our side window. Being from Chicago, I appreciate things like this in my own yard. It only adds to my love of the country and the peacefulness of my home.
> 
> I hope you think about how many things in your life go through the "ugly stage". I think that being aware that it exists in many instances not only helps you accept what it means, but gives you hope that things will get better. It is just part of the process.
> 
> Iwish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all!


Little by little we are getting there. I am showing the next step in the following post, Anna. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Details*

I really am a sucker for details. while I do like all kinds of designs, I really think that details are what set certain designs apart. As I look at my list of favorite designers, I think the ones with the extra 'touches' and fine details are really the ones that head my list. I am certainly drawn to them.

I believe that is the appeal of the "12 Days" set of ornaments that I am painting by Lynne Andrews. Her work is a beautiful combination of kind of a 'refined country' look with lots of little details and extras. These little touches don't necessarily take a great deal of extra time or difficulty, but they certainly add a lot to the overall composition of the design and I believe that is a huge part of their appeal.

When first gazing at them, one is drawn in to really "look" at what is going on in the design. It grabs you and holds your attention. Besides that - they are really, really fun to paint! I love every one of them.

The other day I showed you my "sloppy swans" that I was working on for Day 7. I wanted to do this because many of you who read don't realize that just about everything we paint needs to go through several steps to look as nice as it does when completed. I always tell my students that these steps shouldn't be intimidating. Think of them as climbing a set of stairs. If there are 14 steps and you try to get from step one to step 14 all at once, of course you will have difficulties. But taking things one stair at a time is easy, and before long you are standing at the top. (Perhaps that is why they call them "steps"?!?)

The same applies to so many things in life. By breaking things down, you are dividing the process into easy, palatable steps. It may take some time, but little by little you accomplish and see that it really isn't that difficult to advance from one step to the next. It is a process and embracing that process is part of the fun. I think so anyway.

Last night, I spent some more time painting my Day 7 ornaments. I finished the main base coats on all six of them, and decided to go ahead and 'finish' the main design of at least one. That way I knew I would be on the right track. (And let's face it - I was impatient to see how it would come out!)

Here is a photo of all six in progress:










. . . and her is the 'finished' swan swimming. . .










I am excited because it looks so lovely!

I decided to stop there and I will hopefully finish these up this weekend. Then I can send days 6 and 7 both together to their respective homes. 

During the day, I was busy as well. Besides cutting wood orders (in my wonderful shop - yes - I am bragging!  ) I also starting drawing up my new design for my painting followers.

I have a passion for anything "bee". I love bees and bee art and all kinds of bee things. Not too long ago I created some self-framing beehive ornaments (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and I wanted to create a painting pattern for them.










I cut a larger beehive plaque too that I will be adding to the site soon. I want to make a 'set' using these piece that can be used together as a vignette, or each piece on its own.

I also have recently found some ADORABLE charms that I will be offering on my Embellishment page for sale. They are really excellent quality and I am able to offer them at really reasonable prices. I have LOTS of them in stock and will be adding them as I find places for them in my designs. The first four sets on the page are selling very well and I am pleased about that. (It seems that I am not the only one who loves details!)

In any case, here is a picture of the bee charm:










Isn't it adorable? It is made of a metal alloy, as all the charms I will be carrying are, and I can think of thousands of uses for them! I added an eye pin and a jump ring to the bee to make it dangle from the bottom of the hive:










Then I drilled a tiny pilot hole for the screw to enter the ornament. This way, if people don't want the charms, they can easily fill the TINY hole in the bottom and it won't be seen. (But who wouldn't want them?? Right??)

Look how cute this is!!!










I am so excited about these! I think you will be as well. They are not only appropriate for my painted items, but my scroll sawn designs as well as my upcoming embroidery designs. Sometimes it is the little touches and details that make our work stand out from the rest.

Today I will finish drawing and start painting these new designs. I will also be working on my 12 days over the weekend and perhaps even drawing some new scroll saw designs. My head is really filled with ideas and I hope to get as many new things done as I can. It is a great time in my creative life. The time that I had 'off' gave me time to think of MANY new things to make!

I may or may not blog for Monday because I have to spend the day in Halifax doing some errands. We are probably leaving early, so I won't have time to write. But I will be back on Tuesday for sure and have more updates on my progress.

It is bright and sunny and cool again this morning. It looks to be another perfect day here in Nova Scotia. I expect the farmers want it to rain though so maybe we will get some over the weekend. At least it isn't broiling hot as many of you are experiencing.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun and play nice and safe! Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Details*
> 
> I really am a sucker for details. while I do like all kinds of designs, I really think that details are what set certain designs apart. As I look at my list of favorite designers, I think the ones with the extra 'touches' and fine details are really the ones that head my list. I am certainly drawn to them.
> 
> I believe that is the appeal of the "12 Days" set of ornaments that I am painting by Lynne Andrews. Her work is a beautiful combination of kind of a 'refined country' look with lots of little details and extras. These little touches don't necessarily take a great deal of extra time or difficulty, but they certainly add a lot to the overall composition of the design and I believe that is a huge part of their appeal.
> 
> When first gazing at them, one is drawn in to really "look" at what is going on in the design. It grabs you and holds your attention. Besides that - they are really, really fun to paint! I love every one of them.
> 
> The other day I showed you my "sloppy swans" that I was working on for Day 7. I wanted to do this because many of you who read don't realize that just about everything we paint needs to go through several steps to look as nice as it does when completed. I always tell my students that these steps shouldn't be intimidating. Think of them as climbing a set of stairs. If there are 14 steps and you try to get from step one to step 14 all at once, of course you will have difficulties. But taking things one stair at a time is easy, and before long you are standing at the top. (Perhaps that is why they call them "steps"?!?)
> 
> The same applies to so many things in life. By breaking things down, you are dividing the process into easy, palatable steps. It may take some time, but little by little you accomplish and see that it really isn't that difficult to advance from one step to the next. It is a process and embracing that process is part of the fun. I think so anyway.
> 
> Last night, I spent some more time painting my Day 7 ornaments. I finished the main base coats on all six of them, and decided to go ahead and 'finish' the main design of at least one. That way I knew I would be on the right track. (And let's face it - I was impatient to see how it would come out!)
> 
> Here is a photo of all six in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and her is the 'finished' swan swimming. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited because it looks so lovely!
> 
> I decided to stop there and I will hopefully finish these up this weekend. Then I can send days 6 and 7 both together to their respective homes.
> 
> During the day, I was busy as well. Besides cutting wood orders (in my wonderful shop - yes - I am bragging!  ) I also starting drawing up my new design for my painting followers.
> 
> I have a passion for anything "bee". I love bees and bee art and all kinds of bee things. Not too long ago I created some self-framing beehive ornaments (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and I wanted to create a painting pattern for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a larger beehive plaque too that I will be adding to the site soon. I want to make a 'set' using these piece that can be used together as a vignette, or each piece on its own.
> 
> I also have recently found some ADORABLE charms that I will be offering on my Embellishment page for sale. They are really excellent quality and I am able to offer them at really reasonable prices. I have LOTS of them in stock and will be adding them as I find places for them in my designs. The first four sets on the page are selling very well and I am pleased about that. (It seems that I am not the only one who loves details!)
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the bee charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it adorable? It is made of a metal alloy, as all the charms I will be carrying are, and I can think of thousands of uses for them! I added an eye pin and a jump ring to the bee to make it dangle from the bottom of the hive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I drilled a tiny pilot hole for the screw to enter the ornament. This way, if people don't want the charms, they can easily fill the TINY hole in the bottom and it won't be seen. (But who wouldn't want them?? Right??)
> 
> Look how cute this is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited about these! I think you will be as well. They are not only appropriate for my painted items, but my scroll sawn designs as well as my upcoming embroidery designs. Sometimes it is the little touches and details that make our work stand out from the rest.
> 
> Today I will finish drawing and start painting these new designs. I will also be working on my 12 days over the weekend and perhaps even drawing some new scroll saw designs. My head is really filled with ideas and I hope to get as many new things done as I can. It is a great time in my creative life. The time that I had 'off' gave me time to think of MANY new things to make!
> 
> I may or may not blog for Monday because I have to spend the day in Halifax doing some errands. We are probably leaving early, so I won't have time to write. But I will be back on Tuesday for sure and have more updates on my progress.
> 
> It is bright and sunny and cool again this morning. It looks to be another perfect day here in Nova Scotia. I expect the farmers want it to rain though so maybe we will get some over the weekend. At least it isn't broiling hot as many of you are experiencing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun and play nice and safe! Happy Friday to you all!


You're just having too much fun these days . . . but keep it up!!! Like the idea of the bee hives.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Details*
> 
> I really am a sucker for details. while I do like all kinds of designs, I really think that details are what set certain designs apart. As I look at my list of favorite designers, I think the ones with the extra 'touches' and fine details are really the ones that head my list. I am certainly drawn to them.
> 
> I believe that is the appeal of the "12 Days" set of ornaments that I am painting by Lynne Andrews. Her work is a beautiful combination of kind of a 'refined country' look with lots of little details and extras. These little touches don't necessarily take a great deal of extra time or difficulty, but they certainly add a lot to the overall composition of the design and I believe that is a huge part of their appeal.
> 
> When first gazing at them, one is drawn in to really "look" at what is going on in the design. It grabs you and holds your attention. Besides that - they are really, really fun to paint! I love every one of them.
> 
> The other day I showed you my "sloppy swans" that I was working on for Day 7. I wanted to do this because many of you who read don't realize that just about everything we paint needs to go through several steps to look as nice as it does when completed. I always tell my students that these steps shouldn't be intimidating. Think of them as climbing a set of stairs. If there are 14 steps and you try to get from step one to step 14 all at once, of course you will have difficulties. But taking things one stair at a time is easy, and before long you are standing at the top. (Perhaps that is why they call them "steps"?!?)
> 
> The same applies to so many things in life. By breaking things down, you are dividing the process into easy, palatable steps. It may take some time, but little by little you accomplish and see that it really isn't that difficult to advance from one step to the next. It is a process and embracing that process is part of the fun. I think so anyway.
> 
> Last night, I spent some more time painting my Day 7 ornaments. I finished the main base coats on all six of them, and decided to go ahead and 'finish' the main design of at least one. That way I knew I would be on the right track. (And let's face it - I was impatient to see how it would come out!)
> 
> Here is a photo of all six in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and her is the 'finished' swan swimming. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited because it looks so lovely!
> 
> I decided to stop there and I will hopefully finish these up this weekend. Then I can send days 6 and 7 both together to their respective homes.
> 
> During the day, I was busy as well. Besides cutting wood orders (in my wonderful shop - yes - I am bragging!  ) I also starting drawing up my new design for my painting followers.
> 
> I have a passion for anything "bee". I love bees and bee art and all kinds of bee things. Not too long ago I created some self-framing beehive ornaments (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and I wanted to create a painting pattern for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a larger beehive plaque too that I will be adding to the site soon. I want to make a 'set' using these piece that can be used together as a vignette, or each piece on its own.
> 
> I also have recently found some ADORABLE charms that I will be offering on my Embellishment page for sale. They are really excellent quality and I am able to offer them at really reasonable prices. I have LOTS of them in stock and will be adding them as I find places for them in my designs. The first four sets on the page are selling very well and I am pleased about that. (It seems that I am not the only one who loves details!)
> 
> In any case, here is a picture of the bee charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it adorable? It is made of a metal alloy, as all the charms I will be carrying are, and I can think of thousands of uses for them! I added an eye pin and a jump ring to the bee to make it dangle from the bottom of the hive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I drilled a tiny pilot hole for the screw to enter the ornament. This way, if people don't want the charms, they can easily fill the TINY hole in the bottom and it won't be seen. (But who wouldn't want them?? Right??)
> 
> Look how cute this is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited about these! I think you will be as well. They are not only appropriate for my painted items, but my scroll sawn designs as well as my upcoming embroidery designs. Sometimes it is the little touches and details that make our work stand out from the rest.
> 
> Today I will finish drawing and start painting these new designs. I will also be working on my 12 days over the weekend and perhaps even drawing some new scroll saw designs. My head is really filled with ideas and I hope to get as many new things done as I can. It is a great time in my creative life. The time that I had 'off' gave me time to think of MANY new things to make!
> 
> I may or may not blog for Monday because I have to spend the day in Halifax doing some errands. We are probably leaving early, so I won't have time to write. But I will be back on Tuesday for sure and have more updates on my progress.
> 
> It is bright and sunny and cool again this morning. It looks to be another perfect day here in Nova Scotia. I expect the farmers want it to rain though so maybe we will get some over the weekend. At least it isn't broiling hot as many of you are experiencing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. Have fun and play nice and safe! Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, my friend! Yes - life is really GOOD!  I can't complain at all and I am very grateful for every single day! You have a wonderful and peaceful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Short Post to Catch Up*

Good morning to you all. It has been quite a busy weekend and I have a busy week ahead as well, so this will be just a short post to catch everyone up on what I am working on.

Over the weekend, I had several new orders that I had to cut. Once again, I really enjoyed working in the new shop upstairs. It was such a difference from working from the corner of the kitchen. Even though I made do for years, it feels so good to actually have room to do what I need to do - without making a mess of our regular living area. I am very grateful for my new situation and I will try to use the space in the best way I can. I am sure that it will result in much more efficiency. That probably translates to more projects. 

On Sunday we had Keith's mom over and made a great dinner. The day was lovely and besides eating yet another feast, I was able to get some work done on my little beehive ornaments. These are the ones that I showed the other day that will be able to accommodate the small dangling bee charms. Each one will have a tiny pilot hole drilled into them for the charms. I figure if people do not want them, the hole is small and easy to fill with a little wood filler. I think that will work the best and offer the least amount of confusion.

I also created a new surface which is a larger beehive. This one will be used for a plaque. It is about 8" wide and 9" tall and is just as cute as the little ones are.

I began working on them on Sunday, and this is how far I got:










So far I am pleased with the result - but the BEST part is yet to come. 

I had to go to Halifax for some things yesterday, so my Monday was rather 'lost' work wise. We didn't return until the evening, and I was so tired I went to bed around 9pm. But that left me feeling rested and ready to tackle today.

I am going to be working on them all day today and I should be able to update you all tomorrow. I have already had inquiries for them, but I prefer to wait until I get my patterns done until I post them on the site. Again - that will cause the least amount of confusion.

With that said, I will keep my promise in keeping this blog short. (You didn't think I could do it, did you??)

I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. Happy Tuesday to you!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Short Post to Catch Up*
> 
> Good morning to you all. It has been quite a busy weekend and I have a busy week ahead as well, so this will be just a short post to catch everyone up on what I am working on.
> 
> Over the weekend, I had several new orders that I had to cut. Once again, I really enjoyed working in the new shop upstairs. It was such a difference from working from the corner of the kitchen. Even though I made do for years, it feels so good to actually have room to do what I need to do - without making a mess of our regular living area. I am very grateful for my new situation and I will try to use the space in the best way I can. I am sure that it will result in much more efficiency. That probably translates to more projects.
> 
> On Sunday we had Keith's mom over and made a great dinner. The day was lovely and besides eating yet another feast, I was able to get some work done on my little beehive ornaments. These are the ones that I showed the other day that will be able to accommodate the small dangling bee charms. Each one will have a tiny pilot hole drilled into them for the charms. I figure if people do not want them, the hole is small and easy to fill with a little wood filler. I think that will work the best and offer the least amount of confusion.
> 
> I also created a new surface which is a larger beehive. This one will be used for a plaque. It is about 8" wide and 9" tall and is just as cute as the little ones are.
> 
> I began working on them on Sunday, and this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am pleased with the result - but the BEST part is yet to come.
> 
> I had to go to Halifax for some things yesterday, so my Monday was rather 'lost' work wise. We didn't return until the evening, and I was so tired I went to bed around 9pm. But that left me feeling rested and ready to tackle today.
> 
> I am going to be working on them all day today and I should be able to update you all tomorrow. I have already had inquiries for them, but I prefer to wait until I get my patterns done until I post them on the site. Again - that will cause the least amount of confusion.
> 
> With that said, I will keep my promise in keeping this blog short. (You didn't think I could do it, did you??)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. Happy Tuesday to you!


Waiting to see what type of bee . . . Mason, honey, . . . ? Looks interesting.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Short Post to Catch Up*
> 
> Good morning to you all. It has been quite a busy weekend and I have a busy week ahead as well, so this will be just a short post to catch everyone up on what I am working on.
> 
> Over the weekend, I had several new orders that I had to cut. Once again, I really enjoyed working in the new shop upstairs. It was such a difference from working from the corner of the kitchen. Even though I made do for years, it feels so good to actually have room to do what I need to do - without making a mess of our regular living area. I am very grateful for my new situation and I will try to use the space in the best way I can. I am sure that it will result in much more efficiency. That probably translates to more projects.
> 
> On Sunday we had Keith's mom over and made a great dinner. The day was lovely and besides eating yet another feast, I was able to get some work done on my little beehive ornaments. These are the ones that I showed the other day that will be able to accommodate the small dangling bee charms. Each one will have a tiny pilot hole drilled into them for the charms. I figure if people do not want them, the hole is small and easy to fill with a little wood filler. I think that will work the best and offer the least amount of confusion.
> 
> I also created a new surface which is a larger beehive. This one will be used for a plaque. It is about 8" wide and 9" tall and is just as cute as the little ones are.
> 
> I began working on them on Sunday, and this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am pleased with the result - but the BEST part is yet to come.
> 
> I had to go to Halifax for some things yesterday, so my Monday was rather 'lost' work wise. We didn't return until the evening, and I was so tired I went to bed around 9pm. But that left me feeling rested and ready to tackle today.
> 
> I am going to be working on them all day today and I should be able to update you all tomorrow. I have already had inquiries for them, but I prefer to wait until I get my patterns done until I post them on the site. Again - that will cause the least amount of confusion.
> 
> With that said, I will keep my promise in keeping this blog short. (You didn't think I could do it, did you??)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. Happy Tuesday to you!


These ornaments are going to be beautiful. I think they would be great in a garden hanging from a tree or plant.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Short Post to Catch Up*
> 
> Good morning to you all. It has been quite a busy weekend and I have a busy week ahead as well, so this will be just a short post to catch everyone up on what I am working on.
> 
> Over the weekend, I had several new orders that I had to cut. Once again, I really enjoyed working in the new shop upstairs. It was such a difference from working from the corner of the kitchen. Even though I made do for years, it feels so good to actually have room to do what I need to do - without making a mess of our regular living area. I am very grateful for my new situation and I will try to use the space in the best way I can. I am sure that it will result in much more efficiency. That probably translates to more projects.
> 
> On Sunday we had Keith's mom over and made a great dinner. The day was lovely and besides eating yet another feast, I was able to get some work done on my little beehive ornaments. These are the ones that I showed the other day that will be able to accommodate the small dangling bee charms. Each one will have a tiny pilot hole drilled into them for the charms. I figure if people do not want them, the hole is small and easy to fill with a little wood filler. I think that will work the best and offer the least amount of confusion.
> 
> I also created a new surface which is a larger beehive. This one will be used for a plaque. It is about 8" wide and 9" tall and is just as cute as the little ones are.
> 
> I began working on them on Sunday, and this is how far I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am pleased with the result - but the BEST part is yet to come.
> 
> I had to go to Halifax for some things yesterday, so my Monday was rather 'lost' work wise. We didn't return until the evening, and I was so tired I went to bed around 9pm. But that left me feeling rested and ready to tackle today.
> 
> I am going to be working on them all day today and I should be able to update you all tomorrow. I have already had inquiries for them, but I prefer to wait until I get my patterns done until I post them on the site. Again - that will cause the least amount of confusion.
> 
> With that said, I will keep my promise in keeping this blog short. (You didn't think I could do it, did you??)
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and creative day today. Happy Tuesday to you!


Thank you so much. I believe that they will be honey bees, John. There are so many species that I am unsure from my reference photos which they are. The 'fluffy' kinds that have pretty stripes. 

Anna - I hope people find lots of uses for these cute ornaments and plaques. Even as plant pokes they will look nice. Hopefully I will finish them up later on today (Wednesday) and have them up on the site for the weekend. 

Thank you as always for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1759 Bee Patient*

Once again today I will keep my post rather brief. These days it seems that there is much to do and the clock is moving faster than ever. Having a larger place is wonderful, as we are able to spread our wings and do so much more, but it also requires a bit more maintenance. (Believe me though, I am not complaining!)

I think that part of it is getting used to our new home here. I am finally able to sleep a little better. For one reason or another, it seemed that even though I was really tired, my nights were a bit fitful. Either I was thinking of things to design, which is normal for me, or I was thinking of things to do around the house or how to organize or set up my studio. There are so many, many things to consider for me these days!

But little by little I am feeling more comfortable and more 'at home' here in our new house. While I still have many, many home projects here that I want to tackle, such as making more curtains, refinishing some cabinets, etc., I just need to put them on hold for a while and tell myself to "be patient". Everything will happen when it is supposed to happen and pushing things will only bring more anxiety. I need to take my own advice and "Let it Be."

Speaking of "Bees" . . .

I finally got some time to work on my new bee project yesterday. While I didn't complete everything, I did complete one of the six small ornaments and I have a picture here to show you. I was really pleased with how it came out and I hope you like it as well.

I was going to create two separate patterns - one for the plaque and one for the smaller ornaments. But while I was painting them, I was thinking it would be ridiculous to charge for two separate patterns when they are all basically the same colors and style. So I decided that they are all going to be included in one packet.

Here is the ornament that I finished up:










It is just as I envisioned it, down to the little bee charm and the ants. 

This can be used as an ornament, magnet or even a plant poke for your indoor garden. They are bright and cheerful and painted with DecoArt colors and once I got going, they painted up fairly quickly. There will be six small ornaments with different sayings in the set as well as the larger plaque which has a bee-u-tiful saying itself. They are great for all year, I think and can be adapted to just about any surface.

I am going to offer a nice combo pack which will include the pattern and everything that will be needed to make the entire set. (I KNOW you will want to make them ALL!) I should have them up on the site this weekend.

It feels really good to be back in working mode again. Even though I have been working every day, It feels even better to be able to create something that is positive and others like so much as well. So far, the response from my Facebook followers has been wonderfully encouraging. I am happy that they like what I am doing.

Today, I will hopefully finish up the set and have more photos to show you all tomorrow of everything. So that will be all for now, and until then, I am asking you to "Bee Patient". 










(Sorry - I couldn't help that one!)

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *#1759 Bee Patient*
> 
> Once again today I will keep my post rather brief. These days it seems that there is much to do and the clock is moving faster than ever. Having a larger place is wonderful, as we are able to spread our wings and do so much more, but it also requires a bit more maintenance. (Believe me though, I am not complaining!)
> 
> I think that part of it is getting used to our new home here. I am finally able to sleep a little better. For one reason or another, it seemed that even though I was really tired, my nights were a bit fitful. Either I was thinking of things to design, which is normal for me, or I was thinking of things to do around the house or how to organize or set up my studio. There are so many, many things to consider for me these days!
> 
> But little by little I am feeling more comfortable and more 'at home' here in our new house. While I still have many, many home projects here that I want to tackle, such as making more curtains, refinishing some cabinets, etc., I just need to put them on hold for a while and tell myself to "be patient". Everything will happen when it is supposed to happen and pushing things will only bring more anxiety. I need to take my own advice and "Let it Be."
> 
> Speaking of "Bees" . . .
> 
> I finally got some time to work on my new bee project yesterday. While I didn't complete everything, I did complete one of the six small ornaments and I have a picture here to show you. I was really pleased with how it came out and I hope you like it as well.
> 
> I was going to create two separate patterns - one for the plaque and one for the smaller ornaments. But while I was painting them, I was thinking it would be ridiculous to charge for two separate patterns when they are all basically the same colors and style. So I decided that they are all going to be included in one packet.
> 
> Here is the ornament that I finished up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just as I envisioned it, down to the little bee charm and the ants.
> 
> This can be used as an ornament, magnet or even a plant poke for your indoor garden. They are bright and cheerful and painted with DecoArt colors and once I got going, they painted up fairly quickly. There will be six small ornaments with different sayings in the set as well as the larger plaque which has a bee-u-tiful saying itself. They are great for all year, I think and can be adapted to just about any surface.
> 
> I am going to offer a nice combo pack which will include the pattern and everything that will be needed to make the entire set. (I KNOW you will want to make them ALL!) I should have them up on the site this weekend.
> 
> It feels really good to be back in working mode again. Even though I have been working every day, It feels even better to be able to create something that is positive and others like so much as well. So far, the response from my Facebook followers has been wonderfully encouraging. I am happy that they like what I am doing.
> 
> Today, I will hopefully finish up the set and have more photos to show you all tomorrow of everything. So that will be all for now, and until then, I am asking you to "Bee Patient".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry - I couldn't help that one!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1759 Bee Patient*
> 
> Once again today I will keep my post rather brief. These days it seems that there is much to do and the clock is moving faster than ever. Having a larger place is wonderful, as we are able to spread our wings and do so much more, but it also requires a bit more maintenance. (Believe me though, I am not complaining!)
> 
> I think that part of it is getting used to our new home here. I am finally able to sleep a little better. For one reason or another, it seemed that even though I was really tired, my nights were a bit fitful. Either I was thinking of things to design, which is normal for me, or I was thinking of things to do around the house or how to organize or set up my studio. There are so many, many things to consider for me these days!
> 
> But little by little I am feeling more comfortable and more 'at home' here in our new house. While I still have many, many home projects here that I want to tackle, such as making more curtains, refinishing some cabinets, etc., I just need to put them on hold for a while and tell myself to "be patient". Everything will happen when it is supposed to happen and pushing things will only bring more anxiety. I need to take my own advice and "Let it Be."
> 
> Speaking of "Bees" . . .
> 
> I finally got some time to work on my new bee project yesterday. While I didn't complete everything, I did complete one of the six small ornaments and I have a picture here to show you. I was really pleased with how it came out and I hope you like it as well.
> 
> I was going to create two separate patterns - one for the plaque and one for the smaller ornaments. But while I was painting them, I was thinking it would be ridiculous to charge for two separate patterns when they are all basically the same colors and style. So I decided that they are all going to be included in one packet.
> 
> Here is the ornament that I finished up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just as I envisioned it, down to the little bee charm and the ants.
> 
> This can be used as an ornament, magnet or even a plant poke for your indoor garden. They are bright and cheerful and painted with DecoArt colors and once I got going, they painted up fairly quickly. There will be six small ornaments with different sayings in the set as well as the larger plaque which has a bee-u-tiful saying itself. They are great for all year, I think and can be adapted to just about any surface.
> 
> I am going to offer a nice combo pack which will include the pattern and everything that will be needed to make the entire set. (I KNOW you will want to make them ALL!) I should have them up on the site this weekend.
> 
> It feels really good to be back in working mode again. Even though I have been working every day, It feels even better to be able to create something that is positive and others like so much as well. So far, the response from my Facebook followers has been wonderfully encouraging. I am happy that they like what I am doing.
> 
> Today, I will hopefully finish up the set and have more photos to show you all tomorrow of everything. So that will be all for now, and until then, I am asking you to "Bee Patient".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry - I couldn't help that one!)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna. I am finishing them up today and writing the pattern today and tomorrow. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Almost There . . . *

I love creating new patterns. I always have at least a dozen ideas in my head for new things to make. Over the years I have learned to write things down when I have a new idea that I want to implement. That way when I am a bit 'dry' or looking for something new to make and can't really think of the perfect project, I can look back on my list and it will at least point me in a direction and get things rolling.

Sometimes the ideas don't look so great later on. I look back on them and say to myself, "What was I thinking?" and it goes by the wayside. But many times what is on my list gives me at least a springboard to move ahead.

After taking several weeks off to move, I noticed my list of new project that I want to do is longer than ever. Even though I was focused on other things, it didn't stop the ideas from flowing and in some ways, I found that I thought of new things at an even quicker pace. Maybe it was because I was going through and organizing all of my supplies and seeing all the cool things I have for designing. That is always inspirational. It was like going to my own private craft show. It really got me excited about the new things I am going to make.

While I am certainly not finished organizing (that will be an ongoing project) I knew it was time to get back to drawing and creating. Otherwise the seasons will just keep passing me by and I will have an even longer list for 'next year'. By then, who knows how many new designs I will have that I want to create?

So I had to begin somewhere. But where to you start when looking at such a variety of options. I find that sometimes having 'too many' things to do can actually be a hindrance, as it can be overwhelming and stifle me altogether. I had to just jump in and draw.

Lately, I have had wonderful success with my bevel cut two piece ornaments and plaques. I found that this type of ornament is not only attractive, but something that is rather unique. Most ornaments that are available for painters are laser cut now and the bevel cut center of each piece gives an attractive self-framing effect. I like cutting them, too, which is really important, I think. After cutting many for Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas pattern that I have been making, I created some other simple shapes using the same process. I find though that unless I offer a design to make on them, they seem to be sluggish in sales. While I have a few designers that I am working with on these types of ornaments, I felt that I wanted to do some things myself with them. After all - that is why I drew them up in the first place.

One of my favorites are these little beehive ornaments that I created. (SLDPK132 Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments (3 ornaments)):










Like my other ornaments of this type, they are two-piece and the center is cut on a slight bevel so when they are replaced back into the outside frame of the ornament, they sit slightly back:










The result is a nice, framing effect, as the center is simply glued into place.

I like to think that this type of painting surface has become something that people are associating with me. I haven't seen it done by other large manufacturers and it seems to be quickly becoming my 'trade mark'. It is nice to have something like this to offer.

For the past several days, I have been working on using these little beehive ornaments, and I also made a larger plaque surface as well (which will be posted on the site soon.) I have been showing you small 'teasers' of what I was doing with them, and the response has been very positive.

Initially, I was going to make two separate patterns - one for the larger plaque and the other for the six ornament sayings - but while I was creating them, I decided that since they are all so similar, I will offer everything in one pattern packet. That way everyone can have both projects in one place.

I nearly finished painting them all yesterday, but I am still not quite done:










I still have the grassy areas and flowers to do on all the hives, as well as the small bee charms added to the bottom of each ornament. I think they will make a lovely set.

I plan on offering what I will call a "Super Combo Kit" for all the pieces that I used to create the set. It will consist of the large plaque, six ornaments, all the charms (the six small bee charms as well as the large bee charm for the plaque) and finally, the stencils that I used to create the background. I decided to make the stencils optional, and the line work for the background design will be included in the pattern for those who don't want to invest in stencils. This is my first time making my own stencils and I was happy with how they came out. But I still don't want to force others to have to use them if they don't want.

So that is where I am today. I need to finish up the flowers for all the hives and then get to creating the pattern packet. I hope to have everything up on the site by the weekend.

I am really pleased and excited about this project. It has opened me up to many new ideas and ways to create. I just can't wait until you see what I have in store for you all next! But that is for another blog . . .

Thank you all who have given me such wonderful and positive feedback on this project. It really does help to encourage me to do more for you all. I am happy that you all like what I do.

Hopefully, I will have "Finished" pictures ready for you all tomorrow. Until then . . . Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There . . . *
> 
> I love creating new patterns. I always have at least a dozen ideas in my head for new things to make. Over the years I have learned to write things down when I have a new idea that I want to implement. That way when I am a bit 'dry' or looking for something new to make and can't really think of the perfect project, I can look back on my list and it will at least point me in a direction and get things rolling.
> 
> Sometimes the ideas don't look so great later on. I look back on them and say to myself, "What was I thinking?" and it goes by the wayside. But many times what is on my list gives me at least a springboard to move ahead.
> 
> After taking several weeks off to move, I noticed my list of new project that I want to do is longer than ever. Even though I was focused on other things, it didn't stop the ideas from flowing and in some ways, I found that I thought of new things at an even quicker pace. Maybe it was because I was going through and organizing all of my supplies and seeing all the cool things I have for designing. That is always inspirational. It was like going to my own private craft show. It really got me excited about the new things I am going to make.
> 
> While I am certainly not finished organizing (that will be an ongoing project) I knew it was time to get back to drawing and creating. Otherwise the seasons will just keep passing me by and I will have an even longer list for 'next year'. By then, who knows how many new designs I will have that I want to create?
> 
> So I had to begin somewhere. But where to you start when looking at such a variety of options. I find that sometimes having 'too many' things to do can actually be a hindrance, as it can be overwhelming and stifle me altogether. I had to just jump in and draw.
> 
> Lately, I have had wonderful success with my bevel cut two piece ornaments and plaques. I found that this type of ornament is not only attractive, but something that is rather unique. Most ornaments that are available for painters are laser cut now and the bevel cut center of each piece gives an attractive self-framing effect. I like cutting them, too, which is really important, I think. After cutting many for Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas pattern that I have been making, I created some other simple shapes using the same process. I find though that unless I offer a design to make on them, they seem to be sluggish in sales. While I have a few designers that I am working with on these types of ornaments, I felt that I wanted to do some things myself with them. After all - that is why I drew them up in the first place.
> 
> One of my favorites are these little beehive ornaments that I created. (SLDPK132 Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments (3 ornaments)):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my other ornaments of this type, they are two-piece and the center is cut on a slight bevel so when they are replaced back into the outside frame of the ornament, they sit slightly back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result is a nice, framing effect, as the center is simply glued into place.
> 
> I like to think that this type of painting surface has become something that people are associating with me. I haven't seen it done by other large manufacturers and it seems to be quickly becoming my 'trade mark'. It is nice to have something like this to offer.
> 
> For the past several days, I have been working on using these little beehive ornaments, and I also made a larger plaque surface as well (which will be posted on the site soon.) I have been showing you small 'teasers' of what I was doing with them, and the response has been very positive.
> 
> Initially, I was going to make two separate patterns - one for the larger plaque and the other for the six ornament sayings - but while I was creating them, I decided that since they are all so similar, I will offer everything in one pattern packet. That way everyone can have both projects in one place.
> 
> I nearly finished painting them all yesterday, but I am still not quite done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the grassy areas and flowers to do on all the hives, as well as the small bee charms added to the bottom of each ornament. I think they will make a lovely set.
> 
> I plan on offering what I will call a "Super Combo Kit" for all the pieces that I used to create the set. It will consist of the large plaque, six ornaments, all the charms (the six small bee charms as well as the large bee charm for the plaque) and finally, the stencils that I used to create the background. I decided to make the stencils optional, and the line work for the background design will be included in the pattern for those who don't want to invest in stencils. This is my first time making my own stencils and I was happy with how they came out. But I still don't want to force others to have to use them if they don't want.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I need to finish up the flowers for all the hives and then get to creating the pattern packet. I hope to have everything up on the site by the weekend.
> 
> I am really pleased and excited about this project. It has opened me up to many new ideas and ways to create. I just can't wait until you see what I have in store for you all next! But that is for another blog . . .
> 
> Thank you all who have given me such wonderful and positive feedback on this project. It really does help to encourage me to do more for you all. I am happy that you all like what I do.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have "Finished" pictures ready for you all tomorrow. Until then . . . Have a great Thursday!


I really expect these to Bee very popular. They are Bee-utiful. Nice bit of creativity Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Almost There . . . *
> 
> I love creating new patterns. I always have at least a dozen ideas in my head for new things to make. Over the years I have learned to write things down when I have a new idea that I want to implement. That way when I am a bit 'dry' or looking for something new to make and can't really think of the perfect project, I can look back on my list and it will at least point me in a direction and get things rolling.
> 
> Sometimes the ideas don't look so great later on. I look back on them and say to myself, "What was I thinking?" and it goes by the wayside. But many times what is on my list gives me at least a springboard to move ahead.
> 
> After taking several weeks off to move, I noticed my list of new project that I want to do is longer than ever. Even though I was focused on other things, it didn't stop the ideas from flowing and in some ways, I found that I thought of new things at an even quicker pace. Maybe it was because I was going through and organizing all of my supplies and seeing all the cool things I have for designing. That is always inspirational. It was like going to my own private craft show. It really got me excited about the new things I am going to make.
> 
> While I am certainly not finished organizing (that will be an ongoing project) I knew it was time to get back to drawing and creating. Otherwise the seasons will just keep passing me by and I will have an even longer list for 'next year'. By then, who knows how many new designs I will have that I want to create?
> 
> So I had to begin somewhere. But where to you start when looking at such a variety of options. I find that sometimes having 'too many' things to do can actually be a hindrance, as it can be overwhelming and stifle me altogether. I had to just jump in and draw.
> 
> Lately, I have had wonderful success with my bevel cut two piece ornaments and plaques. I found that this type of ornament is not only attractive, but something that is rather unique. Most ornaments that are available for painters are laser cut now and the bevel cut center of each piece gives an attractive self-framing effect. I like cutting them, too, which is really important, I think. After cutting many for Lynne Andrews' 12 Days of Christmas pattern that I have been making, I created some other simple shapes using the same process. I find though that unless I offer a design to make on them, they seem to be sluggish in sales. While I have a few designers that I am working with on these types of ornaments, I felt that I wanted to do some things myself with them. After all - that is why I drew them up in the first place.
> 
> One of my favorites are these little beehive ornaments that I created. (SLDPK132 Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments (3 ornaments)):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my other ornaments of this type, they are two-piece and the center is cut on a slight bevel so when they are replaced back into the outside frame of the ornament, they sit slightly back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result is a nice, framing effect, as the center is simply glued into place.
> 
> I like to think that this type of painting surface has become something that people are associating with me. I haven't seen it done by other large manufacturers and it seems to be quickly becoming my 'trade mark'. It is nice to have something like this to offer.
> 
> For the past several days, I have been working on using these little beehive ornaments, and I also made a larger plaque surface as well (which will be posted on the site soon.) I have been showing you small 'teasers' of what I was doing with them, and the response has been very positive.
> 
> Initially, I was going to make two separate patterns - one for the larger plaque and the other for the six ornament sayings - but while I was creating them, I decided that since they are all so similar, I will offer everything in one pattern packet. That way everyone can have both projects in one place.
> 
> I nearly finished painting them all yesterday, but I am still not quite done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the grassy areas and flowers to do on all the hives, as well as the small bee charms added to the bottom of each ornament. I think they will make a lovely set.
> 
> I plan on offering what I will call a "Super Combo Kit" for all the pieces that I used to create the set. It will consist of the large plaque, six ornaments, all the charms (the six small bee charms as well as the large bee charm for the plaque) and finally, the stencils that I used to create the background. I decided to make the stencils optional, and the line work for the background design will be included in the pattern for those who don't want to invest in stencils. This is my first time making my own stencils and I was happy with how they came out. But I still don't want to force others to have to use them if they don't want.
> 
> So that is where I am today. I need to finish up the flowers for all the hives and then get to creating the pattern packet. I hope to have everything up on the site by the weekend.
> 
> I am really pleased and excited about this project. It has opened me up to many new ideas and ways to create. I just can't wait until you see what I have in store for you all next! But that is for another blog . . .
> 
> Thank you all who have given me such wonderful and positive feedback on this project. It really does help to encourage me to do more for you all. I am happy that you all like what I do.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have "Finished" pictures ready for you all tomorrow. Until then . . . Have a great Thursday!


Thank you very much, John.  I just finished painting them and I am working on the patterns today.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Spread a Little Kindness*

I awoke this morning to a thick cloak of fog. The cars were wet as well, so hopefully that meant we got some rain last night (although I heard nothing outside my window.) Like so many other places, Nova Scotia is in need of some decent rain. Everything is quite dry and thirsty, and I understand there are several fires that we have as a result. The roads are all dusty as well, and even though I have recently tried to wash my car a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, by the time I arrive home it has another layer of dry dust on it.

Not every day can be filled with sunshine. As much as we would like it to be that way, sometimes you need to let the rain fall to replenish and cleanse. I believe that this is true not only literally, but metaphorically as well. For I believe that nothing makes us appreciate the good things we have before us like remembering the times or events that were not so good. These stormy moments in our lives do well in reminding us just how fortunate we may be. Without them, we sometimes find ourselves taking the good things for granted.

I, myself can't complain. As far as summer goes, our summer here in Nova Scotia this year has been splendid. It seems as if every day I wake up to a cool morning, followed by a warm (not hot) afternoon that fades into once again a cool evening. The humidity has been low as well, and it has been a comfortable existence. When I read how many of my friends are experiencing sweltering temperatures, I realize just how fortunate we are. But I am sure that the farmers would like a bit more rain. Just a few days ago when we made our trip to Halifax (a three hour drive from my home) we noticed that some of the leaves were already beginning to turn a bit golden. That is pretty much unheard of for early August - even up north here where we live - and it emphasized just how dry it has been.

I have also heard of many who have had to order water for their wells. That was something else I had never heard of before moving here from Chicago. Water was always plentiful there. While there were sometimes restrictions on watering our gardens or lawns when I lived in the Chicago area, I never actually heard of people 'running out'. I can't imagine.

So I was happy to see the fog today. Happy to see the damp ground as well. Even if it was just a bit of rain, I am sure that any is appreciated. Our weather forecast shows that rain is expected all weekend. While I feel bad for those attending the local music festival that will be going on, I am sure they are prepared for a bit of rain and I am sure that it won't dampen their spirits. It will help so many others in the area.

As for myself, I plan on doing some cutting this weekend. I have been trying to build some stock up in my little shop and I also have some orders to fill. Keith and I are also planning to update the website again soon, and I want to get some of my own new designs posted. If I have any 'spare' time, I want to try to finish up my "Day 7" Ornaments from my 12 Days of Christmas sets. It appears my weekend will be full.

I finished painting my new project yesterday. This is the SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque and Ornaments pattern that I have been showing you. I have been pretty happy with how everything turned out, and I hope it will be a popular item.

Initially, I had intended to make two patterns from these designs - one for the plaque and the other for the ornaments. But in making them, I saw that it made little sense to divide them up, as they go so well together and since the colors are the same as well as the instructions, there was no reason not to put them all together in one packet.

I am also offering "kits" for these items. While all the pieces will be available separately, I am offering a 'super combo kit' that will include the wood surfaces, the pattern, all the metal charms, and even the optional stencils to create the entire set. This is the first time I am offering stencils, which I will be cutting myself on my Silhouette machine, and I hope that is something that people will enjoy. I used the stencils for the subtle background in the center of each hive and I think it looks really cool. I am however, providing the line work so that anyone who doesn't want to buy the stencils can still complete the design without it. I find that for myself, I get disappointed when I like and purchase a pattern and find out that I need several stamps or stencils to complete it. It gets to be very expensive and many times the stencils or stamps are so focused that they only are usable for particular things. My stencils that I used with the hives are a more generalized stencil and I think that they can be used with many projects. I suppose I will see how they work out.

Here is a picture of the finished plaque:










I just love the saying on it. With the way things are in the world today, we need a bit of kindness, I think.

The plaque is made of two pieces, and the center oval is cut on a bevel so it is slightly recessed when glued together. This seems to become my 'trademark' for many of my surfaces. I love this self-framing effect, as I feel it adds interest to the design. I also found these amazing and beautiful gold bee metal charms that I used to accent the plaque.










I think they make a lovely touch and go with the hive perfectly.

The ornaments/magnets also came out nice:










I love the positive messages they bring and the bright colors look awesome.

I embellished each ornament with a small hanging bee charm as well:










I think it adds to the finished look and really makes them special.

Together they make a lovely ensamble:










My friend made the suggestion of placing all of these in a large wreath. Wouldn't that make a lovely welcome? I think so!

Today my task is going through the many step-by-step photos and constructing the pattern packet for this project. Hopefully I can get it up on the site by tomorrow. I will certainly try. If you want an update, you can join my mailing list to receive our newsletter, as I will surely be posting a new update soon that will have links to the pattern as well as the surfaces and embellishments.

This was such a fun project to make, and easy as well. It went quite quickly and used just basic painting techniques and regular Decoart Americana paints. I am really pleased with it.

I also wanted to thank a friend of mine - Dolores - who is actually the mom of a friend whom I went to grammar school with. Dolores sent me this beautiful kitty mug that I received yesterday, for no reason in particular:










Isn't it beautiful?! She said she likes my kitty puzzles that I post nearly every day on Facebook, and sent it as a housewarming gift. I am taken back by her kindness, and I will think of her fondly every time I use my mug. I am very grateful that I have met so many lovely people through Facebook and my blog here. It really makes my life better. Thank you, Dolores. <3

Kindness is something that is an important key to being happy. It can be displayed in many forms and actions, from doing something nice for someone to a simple smile or encouraging word. We live in a world where those who are harsh often get center stage. I find that they are loud and boisterous and have a way of pushing themselves into our lives, causing anger, fear and anxiety. It can be somewhat depressing just to be witness to them, even if it is just something you see on TV or read about in the newspaper.

Those who are kind and do kind acts seem to be softer and quieter. They aren't looking for attention, and sometimes get lost in the cracks of life. But that doesn't mean they are not appreciated. And it doesn't mean they aren't making a difference. I believe that an act of kindness toward another not only helps them, but helps us as well. It is its own reward in so many ways.

I wish you all a lovely Friday and a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you find a way to spread some kindness yourselves. It will make those around you feel good, and will be uplifting to you as well!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Spread a Little Kindness*
> 
> I awoke this morning to a thick cloak of fog. The cars were wet as well, so hopefully that meant we got some rain last night (although I heard nothing outside my window.) Like so many other places, Nova Scotia is in need of some decent rain. Everything is quite dry and thirsty, and I understand there are several fires that we have as a result. The roads are all dusty as well, and even though I have recently tried to wash my car a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, by the time I arrive home it has another layer of dry dust on it.
> 
> Not every day can be filled with sunshine. As much as we would like it to be that way, sometimes you need to let the rain fall to replenish and cleanse. I believe that this is true not only literally, but metaphorically as well. For I believe that nothing makes us appreciate the good things we have before us like remembering the times or events that were not so good. These stormy moments in our lives do well in reminding us just how fortunate we may be. Without them, we sometimes find ourselves taking the good things for granted.
> 
> I, myself can't complain. As far as summer goes, our summer here in Nova Scotia this year has been splendid. It seems as if every day I wake up to a cool morning, followed by a warm (not hot) afternoon that fades into once again a cool evening. The humidity has been low as well, and it has been a comfortable existence. When I read how many of my friends are experiencing sweltering temperatures, I realize just how fortunate we are. But I am sure that the farmers would like a bit more rain. Just a few days ago when we made our trip to Halifax (a three hour drive from my home) we noticed that some of the leaves were already beginning to turn a bit golden. That is pretty much unheard of for early August - even up north here where we live - and it emphasized just how dry it has been.
> 
> I have also heard of many who have had to order water for their wells. That was something else I had never heard of before moving here from Chicago. Water was always plentiful there. While there were sometimes restrictions on watering our gardens or lawns when I lived in the Chicago area, I never actually heard of people 'running out'. I can't imagine.
> 
> So I was happy to see the fog today. Happy to see the damp ground as well. Even if it was just a bit of rain, I am sure that any is appreciated. Our weather forecast shows that rain is expected all weekend. While I feel bad for those attending the local music festival that will be going on, I am sure they are prepared for a bit of rain and I am sure that it won't dampen their spirits. It will help so many others in the area.
> 
> As for myself, I plan on doing some cutting this weekend. I have been trying to build some stock up in my little shop and I also have some orders to fill. Keith and I are also planning to update the website again soon, and I want to get some of my own new designs posted. If I have any 'spare' time, I want to try to finish up my "Day 7" Ornaments from my 12 Days of Christmas sets. It appears my weekend will be full.
> 
> I finished painting my new project yesterday. This is the SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque and Ornaments pattern that I have been showing you. I have been pretty happy with how everything turned out, and I hope it will be a popular item.
> 
> Initially, I had intended to make two patterns from these designs - one for the plaque and the other for the ornaments. But in making them, I saw that it made little sense to divide them up, as they go so well together and since the colors are the same as well as the instructions, there was no reason not to put them all together in one packet.
> 
> I am also offering "kits" for these items. While all the pieces will be available separately, I am offering a 'super combo kit' that will include the wood surfaces, the pattern, all the metal charms, and even the optional stencils to create the entire set. This is the first time I am offering stencils, which I will be cutting myself on my Silhouette machine, and I hope that is something that people will enjoy. I used the stencils for the subtle background in the center of each hive and I think it looks really cool. I am however, providing the line work so that anyone who doesn't want to buy the stencils can still complete the design without it. I find that for myself, I get disappointed when I like and purchase a pattern and find out that I need several stamps or stencils to complete it. It gets to be very expensive and many times the stencils or stamps are so focused that they only are usable for particular things. My stencils that I used with the hives are a more generalized stencil and I think that they can be used with many projects. I suppose I will see how they work out.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the saying on it. With the way things are in the world today, we need a bit of kindness, I think.
> 
> The plaque is made of two pieces, and the center oval is cut on a bevel so it is slightly recessed when glued together. This seems to become my 'trademark' for many of my surfaces. I love this self-framing effect, as I feel it adds interest to the design. I also found these amazing and beautiful gold bee metal charms that I used to accent the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they make a lovely touch and go with the hive perfectly.
> 
> The ornaments/magnets also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the positive messages they bring and the bright colors look awesome.
> 
> I embellished each ornament with a small hanging bee charm as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it adds to the finished look and really makes them special.
> 
> Together they make a lovely ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend made the suggestion of placing all of these in a large wreath. Wouldn't that make a lovely welcome? I think so!
> 
> Today my task is going through the many step-by-step photos and constructing the pattern packet for this project. Hopefully I can get it up on the site by tomorrow. I will certainly try. If you want an update, you can join my mailing list to receive our newsletter, as I will surely be posting a new update soon that will have links to the pattern as well as the surfaces and embellishments.
> 
> This was such a fun project to make, and easy as well. It went quite quickly and used just basic painting techniques and regular Decoart Americana paints. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I also wanted to thank a friend of mine - Dolores - who is actually the mom of a friend whom I went to grammar school with. Dolores sent me this beautiful kitty mug that I received yesterday, for no reason in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?! She said she likes my kitty puzzles that I post nearly every day on Facebook, and sent it as a housewarming gift. I am taken back by her kindness, and I will think of her fondly every time I use my mug. I am very grateful that I have met so many lovely people through Facebook and my blog here. It really makes my life better. Thank you, Dolores. <3
> 
> Kindness is something that is an important key to being happy. It can be displayed in many forms and actions, from doing something nice for someone to a simple smile or encouraging word. We live in a world where those who are harsh often get center stage. I find that they are loud and boisterous and have a way of pushing themselves into our lives, causing anger, fear and anxiety. It can be somewhat depressing just to be witness to them, even if it is just something you see on TV or read about in the newspaper.
> 
> Those who are kind and do kind acts seem to be softer and quieter. They aren't looking for attention, and sometimes get lost in the cracks of life. But that doesn't mean they are not appreciated. And it doesn't mean they aren't making a difference. I believe that an act of kindness toward another not only helps them, but helps us as well. It is its own reward in so many ways.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely Friday and a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you find a way to spread some kindness yourselves. It will make those around you feel good, and will be uplifting to you as well!


Wow, just looked at this blog for the first time, I love your project and thoughts, I will share the pictures and thoughts in my class at church this weekend. The combined view is a whole sermon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spread a Little Kindness*
> 
> I awoke this morning to a thick cloak of fog. The cars were wet as well, so hopefully that meant we got some rain last night (although I heard nothing outside my window.) Like so many other places, Nova Scotia is in need of some decent rain. Everything is quite dry and thirsty, and I understand there are several fires that we have as a result. The roads are all dusty as well, and even though I have recently tried to wash my car a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, by the time I arrive home it has another layer of dry dust on it.
> 
> Not every day can be filled with sunshine. As much as we would like it to be that way, sometimes you need to let the rain fall to replenish and cleanse. I believe that this is true not only literally, but metaphorically as well. For I believe that nothing makes us appreciate the good things we have before us like remembering the times or events that were not so good. These stormy moments in our lives do well in reminding us just how fortunate we may be. Without them, we sometimes find ourselves taking the good things for granted.
> 
> I, myself can't complain. As far as summer goes, our summer here in Nova Scotia this year has been splendid. It seems as if every day I wake up to a cool morning, followed by a warm (not hot) afternoon that fades into once again a cool evening. The humidity has been low as well, and it has been a comfortable existence. When I read how many of my friends are experiencing sweltering temperatures, I realize just how fortunate we are. But I am sure that the farmers would like a bit more rain. Just a few days ago when we made our trip to Halifax (a three hour drive from my home) we noticed that some of the leaves were already beginning to turn a bit golden. That is pretty much unheard of for early August - even up north here where we live - and it emphasized just how dry it has been.
> 
> I have also heard of many who have had to order water for their wells. That was something else I had never heard of before moving here from Chicago. Water was always plentiful there. While there were sometimes restrictions on watering our gardens or lawns when I lived in the Chicago area, I never actually heard of people 'running out'. I can't imagine.
> 
> So I was happy to see the fog today. Happy to see the damp ground as well. Even if it was just a bit of rain, I am sure that any is appreciated. Our weather forecast shows that rain is expected all weekend. While I feel bad for those attending the local music festival that will be going on, I am sure they are prepared for a bit of rain and I am sure that it won't dampen their spirits. It will help so many others in the area.
> 
> As for myself, I plan on doing some cutting this weekend. I have been trying to build some stock up in my little shop and I also have some orders to fill. Keith and I are also planning to update the website again soon, and I want to get some of my own new designs posted. If I have any 'spare' time, I want to try to finish up my "Day 7" Ornaments from my 12 Days of Christmas sets. It appears my weekend will be full.
> 
> I finished painting my new project yesterday. This is the SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque and Ornaments pattern that I have been showing you. I have been pretty happy with how everything turned out, and I hope it will be a popular item.
> 
> Initially, I had intended to make two patterns from these designs - one for the plaque and the other for the ornaments. But in making them, I saw that it made little sense to divide them up, as they go so well together and since the colors are the same as well as the instructions, there was no reason not to put them all together in one packet.
> 
> I am also offering "kits" for these items. While all the pieces will be available separately, I am offering a 'super combo kit' that will include the wood surfaces, the pattern, all the metal charms, and even the optional stencils to create the entire set. This is the first time I am offering stencils, which I will be cutting myself on my Silhouette machine, and I hope that is something that people will enjoy. I used the stencils for the subtle background in the center of each hive and I think it looks really cool. I am however, providing the line work so that anyone who doesn't want to buy the stencils can still complete the design without it. I find that for myself, I get disappointed when I like and purchase a pattern and find out that I need several stamps or stencils to complete it. It gets to be very expensive and many times the stencils or stamps are so focused that they only are usable for particular things. My stencils that I used with the hives are a more generalized stencil and I think that they can be used with many projects. I suppose I will see how they work out.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the saying on it. With the way things are in the world today, we need a bit of kindness, I think.
> 
> The plaque is made of two pieces, and the center oval is cut on a bevel so it is slightly recessed when glued together. This seems to become my 'trademark' for many of my surfaces. I love this self-framing effect, as I feel it adds interest to the design. I also found these amazing and beautiful gold bee metal charms that I used to accent the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they make a lovely touch and go with the hive perfectly.
> 
> The ornaments/magnets also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the positive messages they bring and the bright colors look awesome.
> 
> I embellished each ornament with a small hanging bee charm as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it adds to the finished look and really makes them special.
> 
> Together they make a lovely ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend made the suggestion of placing all of these in a large wreath. Wouldn't that make a lovely welcome? I think so!
> 
> Today my task is going through the many step-by-step photos and constructing the pattern packet for this project. Hopefully I can get it up on the site by tomorrow. I will certainly try. If you want an update, you can join my mailing list to receive our newsletter, as I will surely be posting a new update soon that will have links to the pattern as well as the surfaces and embellishments.
> 
> This was such a fun project to make, and easy as well. It went quite quickly and used just basic painting techniques and regular Decoart Americana paints. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I also wanted to thank a friend of mine - Dolores - who is actually the mom of a friend whom I went to grammar school with. Dolores sent me this beautiful kitty mug that I received yesterday, for no reason in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?! She said she likes my kitty puzzles that I post nearly every day on Facebook, and sent it as a housewarming gift. I am taken back by her kindness, and I will think of her fondly every time I use my mug. I am very grateful that I have met so many lovely people through Facebook and my blog here. It really makes my life better. Thank you, Dolores. <3
> 
> Kindness is something that is an important key to being happy. It can be displayed in many forms and actions, from doing something nice for someone to a simple smile or encouraging word. We live in a world where those who are harsh often get center stage. I find that they are loud and boisterous and have a way of pushing themselves into our lives, causing anger, fear and anxiety. It can be somewhat depressing just to be witness to them, even if it is just something you see on TV or read about in the newspaper.
> 
> Those who are kind and do kind acts seem to be softer and quieter. They aren't looking for attention, and sometimes get lost in the cracks of life. But that doesn't mean they are not appreciated. And it doesn't mean they aren't making a difference. I believe that an act of kindness toward another not only helps them, but helps us as well. It is its own reward in so many ways.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely Friday and a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you find a way to spread some kindness yourselves. It will make those around you feel good, and will be uplifting to you as well!


Thank you very kindly for your nice comment, Brian. I am glad that you find my posts nice and enjoy them. I am so fortunate to be able to do what I love, and even though it is hard work, it is well worth the time and energy that I put into it. If even one person is touched by my blog post each day, that is enough for me. Usually I write about what thoughts are roaming around in my head at six in the morning. It is done stream-of-consciousness and just kind of comes out. I am happy when others can relate to it.

I appreciate you taking the time to tell me. That means the world to me! 

Have a wonderful weekend, Sheila


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Spread a Little Kindness*
> 
> I awoke this morning to a thick cloak of fog. The cars were wet as well, so hopefully that meant we got some rain last night (although I heard nothing outside my window.) Like so many other places, Nova Scotia is in need of some decent rain. Everything is quite dry and thirsty, and I understand there are several fires that we have as a result. The roads are all dusty as well, and even though I have recently tried to wash my car a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, by the time I arrive home it has another layer of dry dust on it.
> 
> Not every day can be filled with sunshine. As much as we would like it to be that way, sometimes you need to let the rain fall to replenish and cleanse. I believe that this is true not only literally, but metaphorically as well. For I believe that nothing makes us appreciate the good things we have before us like remembering the times or events that were not so good. These stormy moments in our lives do well in reminding us just how fortunate we may be. Without them, we sometimes find ourselves taking the good things for granted.
> 
> I, myself can't complain. As far as summer goes, our summer here in Nova Scotia this year has been splendid. It seems as if every day I wake up to a cool morning, followed by a warm (not hot) afternoon that fades into once again a cool evening. The humidity has been low as well, and it has been a comfortable existence. When I read how many of my friends are experiencing sweltering temperatures, I realize just how fortunate we are. But I am sure that the farmers would like a bit more rain. Just a few days ago when we made our trip to Halifax (a three hour drive from my home) we noticed that some of the leaves were already beginning to turn a bit golden. That is pretty much unheard of for early August - even up north here where we live - and it emphasized just how dry it has been.
> 
> I have also heard of many who have had to order water for their wells. That was something else I had never heard of before moving here from Chicago. Water was always plentiful there. While there were sometimes restrictions on watering our gardens or lawns when I lived in the Chicago area, I never actually heard of people 'running out'. I can't imagine.
> 
> So I was happy to see the fog today. Happy to see the damp ground as well. Even if it was just a bit of rain, I am sure that any is appreciated. Our weather forecast shows that rain is expected all weekend. While I feel bad for those attending the local music festival that will be going on, I am sure they are prepared for a bit of rain and I am sure that it won't dampen their spirits. It will help so many others in the area.
> 
> As for myself, I plan on doing some cutting this weekend. I have been trying to build some stock up in my little shop and I also have some orders to fill. Keith and I are also planning to update the website again soon, and I want to get some of my own new designs posted. If I have any 'spare' time, I want to try to finish up my "Day 7" Ornaments from my 12 Days of Christmas sets. It appears my weekend will be full.
> 
> I finished painting my new project yesterday. This is the SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque and Ornaments pattern that I have been showing you. I have been pretty happy with how everything turned out, and I hope it will be a popular item.
> 
> Initially, I had intended to make two patterns from these designs - one for the plaque and the other for the ornaments. But in making them, I saw that it made little sense to divide them up, as they go so well together and since the colors are the same as well as the instructions, there was no reason not to put them all together in one packet.
> 
> I am also offering "kits" for these items. While all the pieces will be available separately, I am offering a 'super combo kit' that will include the wood surfaces, the pattern, all the metal charms, and even the optional stencils to create the entire set. This is the first time I am offering stencils, which I will be cutting myself on my Silhouette machine, and I hope that is something that people will enjoy. I used the stencils for the subtle background in the center of each hive and I think it looks really cool. I am however, providing the line work so that anyone who doesn't want to buy the stencils can still complete the design without it. I find that for myself, I get disappointed when I like and purchase a pattern and find out that I need several stamps or stencils to complete it. It gets to be very expensive and many times the stencils or stamps are so focused that they only are usable for particular things. My stencils that I used with the hives are a more generalized stencil and I think that they can be used with many projects. I suppose I will see how they work out.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the saying on it. With the way things are in the world today, we need a bit of kindness, I think.
> 
> The plaque is made of two pieces, and the center oval is cut on a bevel so it is slightly recessed when glued together. This seems to become my 'trademark' for many of my surfaces. I love this self-framing effect, as I feel it adds interest to the design. I also found these amazing and beautiful gold bee metal charms that I used to accent the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they make a lovely touch and go with the hive perfectly.
> 
> The ornaments/magnets also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the positive messages they bring and the bright colors look awesome.
> 
> I embellished each ornament with a small hanging bee charm as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it adds to the finished look and really makes them special.
> 
> Together they make a lovely ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend made the suggestion of placing all of these in a large wreath. Wouldn't that make a lovely welcome? I think so!
> 
> Today my task is going through the many step-by-step photos and constructing the pattern packet for this project. Hopefully I can get it up on the site by tomorrow. I will certainly try. If you want an update, you can join my mailing list to receive our newsletter, as I will surely be posting a new update soon that will have links to the pattern as well as the surfaces and embellishments.
> 
> This was such a fun project to make, and easy as well. It went quite quickly and used just basic painting techniques and regular Decoart Americana paints. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I also wanted to thank a friend of mine - Dolores - who is actually the mom of a friend whom I went to grammar school with. Dolores sent me this beautiful kitty mug that I received yesterday, for no reason in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?! She said she likes my kitty puzzles that I post nearly every day on Facebook, and sent it as a housewarming gift. I am taken back by her kindness, and I will think of her fondly every time I use my mug. I am very grateful that I have met so many lovely people through Facebook and my blog here. It really makes my life better. Thank you, Dolores. <3
> 
> Kindness is something that is an important key to being happy. It can be displayed in many forms and actions, from doing something nice for someone to a simple smile or encouraging word. We live in a world where those who are harsh often get center stage. I find that they are loud and boisterous and have a way of pushing themselves into our lives, causing anger, fear and anxiety. It can be somewhat depressing just to be witness to them, even if it is just something you see on TV or read about in the newspaper.
> 
> Those who are kind and do kind acts seem to be softer and quieter. They aren't looking for attention, and sometimes get lost in the cracks of life. But that doesn't mean they are not appreciated. And it doesn't mean they aren't making a difference. I believe that an act of kindness toward another not only helps them, but helps us as well. It is its own reward in so many ways.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely Friday and a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you find a way to spread some kindness yourselves. It will make those around you feel good, and will be uplifting to you as well!


i love these plaques sheila, the wreath idea is a good one, what if you try the same thing except in a christmas theme, well just a thought…i hope you guys get some more water, if i could i would send you some, tell the kitties i said hello and give em a hug…...


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Spread a Little Kindness*
> 
> I awoke this morning to a thick cloak of fog. The cars were wet as well, so hopefully that meant we got some rain last night (although I heard nothing outside my window.) Like so many other places, Nova Scotia is in need of some decent rain. Everything is quite dry and thirsty, and I understand there are several fires that we have as a result. The roads are all dusty as well, and even though I have recently tried to wash my car a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, by the time I arrive home it has another layer of dry dust on it.
> 
> Not every day can be filled with sunshine. As much as we would like it to be that way, sometimes you need to let the rain fall to replenish and cleanse. I believe that this is true not only literally, but metaphorically as well. For I believe that nothing makes us appreciate the good things we have before us like remembering the times or events that were not so good. These stormy moments in our lives do well in reminding us just how fortunate we may be. Without them, we sometimes find ourselves taking the good things for granted.
> 
> I, myself can't complain. As far as summer goes, our summer here in Nova Scotia this year has been splendid. It seems as if every day I wake up to a cool morning, followed by a warm (not hot) afternoon that fades into once again a cool evening. The humidity has been low as well, and it has been a comfortable existence. When I read how many of my friends are experiencing sweltering temperatures, I realize just how fortunate we are. But I am sure that the farmers would like a bit more rain. Just a few days ago when we made our trip to Halifax (a three hour drive from my home) we noticed that some of the leaves were already beginning to turn a bit golden. That is pretty much unheard of for early August - even up north here where we live - and it emphasized just how dry it has been.
> 
> I have also heard of many who have had to order water for their wells. That was something else I had never heard of before moving here from Chicago. Water was always plentiful there. While there were sometimes restrictions on watering our gardens or lawns when I lived in the Chicago area, I never actually heard of people 'running out'. I can't imagine.
> 
> So I was happy to see the fog today. Happy to see the damp ground as well. Even if it was just a bit of rain, I am sure that any is appreciated. Our weather forecast shows that rain is expected all weekend. While I feel bad for those attending the local music festival that will be going on, I am sure they are prepared for a bit of rain and I am sure that it won't dampen their spirits. It will help so many others in the area.
> 
> As for myself, I plan on doing some cutting this weekend. I have been trying to build some stock up in my little shop and I also have some orders to fill. Keith and I are also planning to update the website again soon, and I want to get some of my own new designs posted. If I have any 'spare' time, I want to try to finish up my "Day 7" Ornaments from my 12 Days of Christmas sets. It appears my weekend will be full.
> 
> I finished painting my new project yesterday. This is the SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque and Ornaments pattern that I have been showing you. I have been pretty happy with how everything turned out, and I hope it will be a popular item.
> 
> Initially, I had intended to make two patterns from these designs - one for the plaque and the other for the ornaments. But in making them, I saw that it made little sense to divide them up, as they go so well together and since the colors are the same as well as the instructions, there was no reason not to put them all together in one packet.
> 
> I am also offering "kits" for these items. While all the pieces will be available separately, I am offering a 'super combo kit' that will include the wood surfaces, the pattern, all the metal charms, and even the optional stencils to create the entire set. This is the first time I am offering stencils, which I will be cutting myself on my Silhouette machine, and I hope that is something that people will enjoy. I used the stencils for the subtle background in the center of each hive and I think it looks really cool. I am however, providing the line work so that anyone who doesn't want to buy the stencils can still complete the design without it. I find that for myself, I get disappointed when I like and purchase a pattern and find out that I need several stamps or stencils to complete it. It gets to be very expensive and many times the stencils or stamps are so focused that they only are usable for particular things. My stencils that I used with the hives are a more generalized stencil and I think that they can be used with many projects. I suppose I will see how they work out.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the saying on it. With the way things are in the world today, we need a bit of kindness, I think.
> 
> The plaque is made of two pieces, and the center oval is cut on a bevel so it is slightly recessed when glued together. This seems to become my 'trademark' for many of my surfaces. I love this self-framing effect, as I feel it adds interest to the design. I also found these amazing and beautiful gold bee metal charms that I used to accent the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they make a lovely touch and go with the hive perfectly.
> 
> The ornaments/magnets also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the positive messages they bring and the bright colors look awesome.
> 
> I embellished each ornament with a small hanging bee charm as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it adds to the finished look and really makes them special.
> 
> Together they make a lovely ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend made the suggestion of placing all of these in a large wreath. Wouldn't that make a lovely welcome? I think so!
> 
> Today my task is going through the many step-by-step photos and constructing the pattern packet for this project. Hopefully I can get it up on the site by tomorrow. I will certainly try. If you want an update, you can join my mailing list to receive our newsletter, as I will surely be posting a new update soon that will have links to the pattern as well as the surfaces and embellishments.
> 
> This was such a fun project to make, and easy as well. It went quite quickly and used just basic painting techniques and regular Decoart Americana paints. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I also wanted to thank a friend of mine - Dolores - who is actually the mom of a friend whom I went to grammar school with. Dolores sent me this beautiful kitty mug that I received yesterday, for no reason in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?! She said she likes my kitty puzzles that I post nearly every day on Facebook, and sent it as a housewarming gift. I am taken back by her kindness, and I will think of her fondly every time I use my mug. I am very grateful that I have met so many lovely people through Facebook and my blog here. It really makes my life better. Thank you, Dolores. <3
> 
> Kindness is something that is an important key to being happy. It can be displayed in many forms and actions, from doing something nice for someone to a simple smile or encouraging word. We live in a world where those who are harsh often get center stage. I find that they are loud and boisterous and have a way of pushing themselves into our lives, causing anger, fear and anxiety. It can be somewhat depressing just to be witness to them, even if it is just something you see on TV or read about in the newspaper.
> 
> Those who are kind and do kind acts seem to be softer and quieter. They aren't looking for attention, and sometimes get lost in the cracks of life. But that doesn't mean they are not appreciated. And it doesn't mean they aren't making a difference. I believe that an act of kindness toward another not only helps them, but helps us as well. It is its own reward in so many ways.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely Friday and a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you find a way to spread some kindness yourselves. It will make those around you feel good, and will be uplifting to you as well!


Beautiful bees! These are so versatile. Loved the blog - very insightful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Spread a Little Kindness*
> 
> I awoke this morning to a thick cloak of fog. The cars were wet as well, so hopefully that meant we got some rain last night (although I heard nothing outside my window.) Like so many other places, Nova Scotia is in need of some decent rain. Everything is quite dry and thirsty, and I understand there are several fires that we have as a result. The roads are all dusty as well, and even though I have recently tried to wash my car a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, by the time I arrive home it has another layer of dry dust on it.
> 
> Not every day can be filled with sunshine. As much as we would like it to be that way, sometimes you need to let the rain fall to replenish and cleanse. I believe that this is true not only literally, but metaphorically as well. For I believe that nothing makes us appreciate the good things we have before us like remembering the times or events that were not so good. These stormy moments in our lives do well in reminding us just how fortunate we may be. Without them, we sometimes find ourselves taking the good things for granted.
> 
> I, myself can't complain. As far as summer goes, our summer here in Nova Scotia this year has been splendid. It seems as if every day I wake up to a cool morning, followed by a warm (not hot) afternoon that fades into once again a cool evening. The humidity has been low as well, and it has been a comfortable existence. When I read how many of my friends are experiencing sweltering temperatures, I realize just how fortunate we are. But I am sure that the farmers would like a bit more rain. Just a few days ago when we made our trip to Halifax (a three hour drive from my home) we noticed that some of the leaves were already beginning to turn a bit golden. That is pretty much unheard of for early August - even up north here where we live - and it emphasized just how dry it has been.
> 
> I have also heard of many who have had to order water for their wells. That was something else I had never heard of before moving here from Chicago. Water was always plentiful there. While there were sometimes restrictions on watering our gardens or lawns when I lived in the Chicago area, I never actually heard of people 'running out'. I can't imagine.
> 
> So I was happy to see the fog today. Happy to see the damp ground as well. Even if it was just a bit of rain, I am sure that any is appreciated. Our weather forecast shows that rain is expected all weekend. While I feel bad for those attending the local music festival that will be going on, I am sure they are prepared for a bit of rain and I am sure that it won't dampen their spirits. It will help so many others in the area.
> 
> As for myself, I plan on doing some cutting this weekend. I have been trying to build some stock up in my little shop and I also have some orders to fill. Keith and I are also planning to update the website again soon, and I want to get some of my own new designs posted. If I have any 'spare' time, I want to try to finish up my "Day 7" Ornaments from my 12 Days of Christmas sets. It appears my weekend will be full.
> 
> I finished painting my new project yesterday. This is the SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque and Ornaments pattern that I have been showing you. I have been pretty happy with how everything turned out, and I hope it will be a popular item.
> 
> Initially, I had intended to make two patterns from these designs - one for the plaque and the other for the ornaments. But in making them, I saw that it made little sense to divide them up, as they go so well together and since the colors are the same as well as the instructions, there was no reason not to put them all together in one packet.
> 
> I am also offering "kits" for these items. While all the pieces will be available separately, I am offering a 'super combo kit' that will include the wood surfaces, the pattern, all the metal charms, and even the optional stencils to create the entire set. This is the first time I am offering stencils, which I will be cutting myself on my Silhouette machine, and I hope that is something that people will enjoy. I used the stencils for the subtle background in the center of each hive and I think it looks really cool. I am however, providing the line work so that anyone who doesn't want to buy the stencils can still complete the design without it. I find that for myself, I get disappointed when I like and purchase a pattern and find out that I need several stamps or stencils to complete it. It gets to be very expensive and many times the stencils or stamps are so focused that they only are usable for particular things. My stencils that I used with the hives are a more generalized stencil and I think that they can be used with many projects. I suppose I will see how they work out.
> 
> Here is a picture of the finished plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the saying on it. With the way things are in the world today, we need a bit of kindness, I think.
> 
> The plaque is made of two pieces, and the center oval is cut on a bevel so it is slightly recessed when glued together. This seems to become my 'trademark' for many of my surfaces. I love this self-framing effect, as I feel it adds interest to the design. I also found these amazing and beautiful gold bee metal charms that I used to accent the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they make a lovely touch and go with the hive perfectly.
> 
> The ornaments/magnets also came out nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the positive messages they bring and the bright colors look awesome.
> 
> I embellished each ornament with a small hanging bee charm as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it adds to the finished look and really makes them special.
> 
> Together they make a lovely ensamble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend made the suggestion of placing all of these in a large wreath. Wouldn't that make a lovely welcome? I think so!
> 
> Today my task is going through the many step-by-step photos and constructing the pattern packet for this project. Hopefully I can get it up on the site by tomorrow. I will certainly try. If you want an update, you can join my mailing list to receive our newsletter, as I will surely be posting a new update soon that will have links to the pattern as well as the surfaces and embellishments.
> 
> This was such a fun project to make, and easy as well. It went quite quickly and used just basic painting techniques and regular Decoart Americana paints. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I also wanted to thank a friend of mine - Dolores - who is actually the mom of a friend whom I went to grammar school with. Dolores sent me this beautiful kitty mug that I received yesterday, for no reason in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?! She said she likes my kitty puzzles that I post nearly every day on Facebook, and sent it as a housewarming gift. I am taken back by her kindness, and I will think of her fondly every time I use my mug. I am very grateful that I have met so many lovely people through Facebook and my blog here. It really makes my life better. Thank you, Dolores. <3
> 
> Kindness is something that is an important key to being happy. It can be displayed in many forms and actions, from doing something nice for someone to a simple smile or encouraging word. We live in a world where those who are harsh often get center stage. I find that they are loud and boisterous and have a way of pushing themselves into our lives, causing anger, fear and anxiety. It can be somewhat depressing just to be witness to them, even if it is just something you see on TV or read about in the newspaper.
> 
> Those who are kind and do kind acts seem to be softer and quieter. They aren't looking for attention, and sometimes get lost in the cracks of life. But that doesn't mean they are not appreciated. And it doesn't mean they aren't making a difference. I believe that an act of kindness toward another not only helps them, but helps us as well. It is its own reward in so many ways.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely Friday and a wonderful weekend ahead. I hope you find a way to spread some kindness yourselves. It will make those around you feel good, and will be uplifting to you as well!


Thank you both so much! It does seem that these will "bee" popular. I received a lot of feedback on them already.  I appreciate your ideas and kind words. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Working Weekend*

I can't believe how quickly the weekend passed! It was one of those times that it seemed that I blinked my eyes and it was gone. The weather was not that great, as it was muggy and overcast most of the time. We had a little rain at night, and I truly wish we had some more, as it has been very dry here in Nova Scotia this year and there have been some wildfires in our area. But we take what we are given and hope for the best.

Today is again overcast and muggy. It isn't hot though - almost 'autumn-like' in the coolness of the air. Could it be that summer is nearing its end already? It just arrived, it seems.

In any case, it was a good time to work. I was truly thrilled at the response from my new project that I showed on Friday. The SLDP251 Kind Words Bee Plaque & Ornaments painting pattern is up on the site!










As I mentioned last time, I decided to include everything in one packet. I thought they made a wonderful set together and it just seemed right.

I really love how colorful these little ornaments and plaques came out. It just goes to show that something doesn't have to be difficult to be attractive. For the background of the hives, I used a stencil that I created myself (my FIRST stencils!) BUT . . . I also included the line work for the background design so you can still paint it WITHOUT using the stencil. I thought this was important because I know that many don't want to have to buy stencils for everything.

I decided to make stencils though because I have so many customers who are not really 'painters' and are more involved in woodworking. I think stencils are a fun, fast, and easy way to add some interest to designs. I am going to try to keep my own line of stencils focused on those that can be used on lots of different projects and not so specialized. Most don't want something that you can only use once and have no other purpose. I will keep that in mind in all my future designing.

I decided to make a "Super Combo Pack" for this project as well. This great combo pack includes not only the full color pattern and surfaces, but also the adorable 'bee' charms that I used to enhance each hive.










I have even included both the small and large Honeycomb and Bee Stencils (ST-01 and ST-02) to give you a chance to try them. Of course, you can get everything individually if you like. I tried to make it easy that way.

Keith spent the weekend re-organizing the entire site. What a lot of work for him to do! We now have divided the painting section from the scroll saw section a little more so that you can find what you are looking for more easily. We realize that we are offering products to two different venues and while it sometimes overlaps, it can be somewhat confusing.

Now there are two new tabs on the top of the page. The Scroll Saw Patterns Home tab brings you to the main home scrolling page. On the left you will see the regular menu to find all the scroll saw patterns that you need.

We also created a Painting Patterns Home page that will bring you to the painting side of our site. You can also now reach this sections by typing the address www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. I have had that domain name for some time now and I think it may be easier for you to remember. Of course, the www.sheilalandrydesigns.com address will still get you to the main page. But then you will have to click on the top tab to get to the painting menu.

We also have added new categories on the painting side. I hope you check out my new Embellishments page. I found a new supplier and I am pleased to offer you some really lovely and high-quality charms and embellishments at reasonable prices. I can think of so many ways to add these adorable pieces to your projects. They really do all that final touch of professionalism that will set them apart and bring them to a new level. I will be using several of them in my new designs.

I also had Keith create a Stencils page that will have the new stencils that I am designing. Again - I promise to include all the line work in any pattern that I use stencils. I don't want you to be forced to use them on my designs if you don't like them. But there are many that enjoy them and they really do make things go quickly. These are great not only for the painters, but also the woodworkers who are just beginning to paint or for those of you who do craft shows and fairs. I hope you give them a try.

Keith also has an incredible new pattern that he posted for the scrollers. His SLDK410 - Matthew 5:3-10 "Beautitides" Sectional Bible Passage set is another masterpiece! I know that many of our scrolling followers will love making this for themselves or as a gift.










Finally for today, I wanted to mention that we created a wonderful Special Bundle Offer for our scrollers. For a limited time, we are offering a set of 10 of our best ornament patterns in a set for 40% off. I don't think we ever discounted things this much before. We want to get you all excited about the holidays and thought this would be a nice way to do it.










The set includes 95 ornaments in all that are some of our best sellers. We hope you take advantage of this sale and start planning for your holiday scroll saw season.

I think you can all see why we were so busy. Revamping the site itself is a huge task for us. We truly hope that it makes things easier for you all to navigate and find what you are looking for when visiting. Any feedback is appreciated. 

Today I will be working on orders and thinking about my next project(s). I have a "quick paint" project due for the September issue of Tole Town and I want to get working on that. I am excited about all the new ideas I have and I can't wait to get them all to you!

As we move into mid-August I see that some are heading back to school already. How can that happen so quickly?! I hope you are all enjoying each day and making some wonderful summer memories. I know I am happy to feel so settled in our home here. It makes working even more fun.

I hope you stop by and see the new format of the site. Let me know what you think of it, too. We hope you find it improved and easier to navigate. We are trying our best to keep everything organized, even though we offer such diverse projects.

I wish you all a wonderful day and a great week ahead! Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Things are What We Make Them*

It is hard to believe that after such a BUSY day I would have trouble finding something to write about. But that seems to be the case here for me this morning.

Yesterday was my birthday. And while I thought that I would kind of treat it like 'just another day', I kind of got caught up in the celebration and somewhere in the afternoon, I decided to just go with the flow and embrace the day and enjoy it.

We went out for a late lunch/early dinner (Keith, his mom and me) and I got my lunch for free - "because it was my birthday". That was fun!

We came back home here for a while and just kind of 'hung out' - visiting with mom while I went through the many, many well-wishes sent to me by my Facebook friends and others.

It may not seem exciting to many, but it was nice and it made me feel good that I have been able to know so many wonderful and creative people through my travels here in the social media forums. It meant a lot to me.

We kind of skipped dinner. The late lunch was good enough for me and mom and we decided at around 8pm to go out for some ice cream. Mom usually makes us a pie or a cake, but with it being just the three of us, I thought it would be too much trouble. We plan on going to our friend's cottage on the lake this upcoming weekend to have a celebration with my dear friends Ellen and Bernie. Ellen's birthday is then and we have made it a tradition to share out birthday celebrations with each other. I look forward to that each year. I am sure there will be cake there as well.

So ice cream it was. I had my favorite (chocolate dipped waffle cone (with NUTS of course) and chocolate dipped soft serve ice cream). MMmmm! It was the perfect birthday "dinner" for me.

I came home and read all of my messages and smiled with each one. It is great to have friends - near and far and old and new. I am glad we live in a time of being able to communicate the way we do. My friendships with my online friends are every bit as good as those who I see in person. I am able to 'visit' with those who live on the other side of the globe daily. We laugh together, cry together and create together. Our world can really be amazing when we think about it.

As with anything, things are what we make them.

People sometimes slam social media places like Facebook and forums and other places. They don't like what they see. But all it takes is learning a little about the features that each place has and a few clicks of a mouse later, we can filter what we see and avoid what we don't like.

My news feed is filled with creative people from all over the world. I see what they are doing and the positive things in their lives. I visit with friends from grammar school that I haven't seen in 40 years. I watch their children and grand children grow up and do silly antics and I see their dogs and cats. (Especially LOTS and LOTS of CATS!) These things make me happy and they make me smile and they make my day better. It is what I choose to focus on.

I don't have total blinders on as far as where we are with the world. I see the tragedies and the troubles. I just don't focus on them. If I can do something to make a difference, I do it. When a friend is ill or feeling down, I try to be a positive spot in their day. I try to inspire people who may have lost their focus for a bit. Most of all, I try to make people smile or laugh. It is the best I can do. It works for keeping me happy and creative and at peace in this crazy world.

We all do what we need to do in order to get through the day. I don't know if we realize how much power we have in making ourselves happy and at peace with things. I think we have much more than we realize.

I received a card from Keith's mom yesterday. She always gives me a wonderful kitty card. But I absolutely loved what it said.










Today IS special. Every day is special. I know it will be special because that is the way I want it to be.

I hope you make your day special as well.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are What We Make Them*
> 
> It is hard to believe that after such a BUSY day I would have trouble finding something to write about. But that seems to be the case here for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday. And while I thought that I would kind of treat it like 'just another day', I kind of got caught up in the celebration and somewhere in the afternoon, I decided to just go with the flow and embrace the day and enjoy it.
> 
> We went out for a late lunch/early dinner (Keith, his mom and me) and I got my lunch for free - "because it was my birthday". That was fun!
> 
> We came back home here for a while and just kind of 'hung out' - visiting with mom while I went through the many, many well-wishes sent to me by my Facebook friends and others.
> 
> It may not seem exciting to many, but it was nice and it made me feel good that I have been able to know so many wonderful and creative people through my travels here in the social media forums. It meant a lot to me.
> 
> We kind of skipped dinner. The late lunch was good enough for me and mom and we decided at around 8pm to go out for some ice cream. Mom usually makes us a pie or a cake, but with it being just the three of us, I thought it would be too much trouble. We plan on going to our friend's cottage on the lake this upcoming weekend to have a celebration with my dear friends Ellen and Bernie. Ellen's birthday is then and we have made it a tradition to share out birthday celebrations with each other. I look forward to that each year. I am sure there will be cake there as well.
> 
> So ice cream it was. I had my favorite (chocolate dipped waffle cone (with NUTS of course) and chocolate dipped soft serve ice cream). MMmmm! It was the perfect birthday "dinner" for me.
> 
> I came home and read all of my messages and smiled with each one. It is great to have friends - near and far and old and new. I am glad we live in a time of being able to communicate the way we do. My friendships with my online friends are every bit as good as those who I see in person. I am able to 'visit' with those who live on the other side of the globe daily. We laugh together, cry together and create together. Our world can really be amazing when we think about it.
> 
> As with anything, things are what we make them.
> 
> People sometimes slam social media places like Facebook and forums and other places. They don't like what they see. But all it takes is learning a little about the features that each place has and a few clicks of a mouse later, we can filter what we see and avoid what we don't like.
> 
> My news feed is filled with creative people from all over the world. I see what they are doing and the positive things in their lives. I visit with friends from grammar school that I haven't seen in 40 years. I watch their children and grand children grow up and do silly antics and I see their dogs and cats. (Especially LOTS and LOTS of CATS!) These things make me happy and they make me smile and they make my day better. It is what I choose to focus on.
> 
> I don't have total blinders on as far as where we are with the world. I see the tragedies and the troubles. I just don't focus on them. If I can do something to make a difference, I do it. When a friend is ill or feeling down, I try to be a positive spot in their day. I try to inspire people who may have lost their focus for a bit. Most of all, I try to make people smile or laugh. It is the best I can do. It works for keeping me happy and creative and at peace in this crazy world.
> 
> We all do what we need to do in order to get through the day. I don't know if we realize how much power we have in making ourselves happy and at peace with things. I think we have much more than we realize.
> 
> I received a card from Keith's mom yesterday. She always gives me a wonderful kitty card. But I absolutely loved what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today IS special. Every day is special. I know it will be special because that is the way I want it to be.
> 
> I hope you make your day special as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


A very Happy Belated Birthday to you, a simply put Magnificent Artisan! Russell


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are What We Make Them*
> 
> It is hard to believe that after such a BUSY day I would have trouble finding something to write about. But that seems to be the case here for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday. And while I thought that I would kind of treat it like 'just another day', I kind of got caught up in the celebration and somewhere in the afternoon, I decided to just go with the flow and embrace the day and enjoy it.
> 
> We went out for a late lunch/early dinner (Keith, his mom and me) and I got my lunch for free - "because it was my birthday". That was fun!
> 
> We came back home here for a while and just kind of 'hung out' - visiting with mom while I went through the many, many well-wishes sent to me by my Facebook friends and others.
> 
> It may not seem exciting to many, but it was nice and it made me feel good that I have been able to know so many wonderful and creative people through my travels here in the social media forums. It meant a lot to me.
> 
> We kind of skipped dinner. The late lunch was good enough for me and mom and we decided at around 8pm to go out for some ice cream. Mom usually makes us a pie or a cake, but with it being just the three of us, I thought it would be too much trouble. We plan on going to our friend's cottage on the lake this upcoming weekend to have a celebration with my dear friends Ellen and Bernie. Ellen's birthday is then and we have made it a tradition to share out birthday celebrations with each other. I look forward to that each year. I am sure there will be cake there as well.
> 
> So ice cream it was. I had my favorite (chocolate dipped waffle cone (with NUTS of course) and chocolate dipped soft serve ice cream). MMmmm! It was the perfect birthday "dinner" for me.
> 
> I came home and read all of my messages and smiled with each one. It is great to have friends - near and far and old and new. I am glad we live in a time of being able to communicate the way we do. My friendships with my online friends are every bit as good as those who I see in person. I am able to 'visit' with those who live on the other side of the globe daily. We laugh together, cry together and create together. Our world can really be amazing when we think about it.
> 
> As with anything, things are what we make them.
> 
> People sometimes slam social media places like Facebook and forums and other places. They don't like what they see. But all it takes is learning a little about the features that each place has and a few clicks of a mouse later, we can filter what we see and avoid what we don't like.
> 
> My news feed is filled with creative people from all over the world. I see what they are doing and the positive things in their lives. I visit with friends from grammar school that I haven't seen in 40 years. I watch their children and grand children grow up and do silly antics and I see their dogs and cats. (Especially LOTS and LOTS of CATS!) These things make me happy and they make me smile and they make my day better. It is what I choose to focus on.
> 
> I don't have total blinders on as far as where we are with the world. I see the tragedies and the troubles. I just don't focus on them. If I can do something to make a difference, I do it. When a friend is ill or feeling down, I try to be a positive spot in their day. I try to inspire people who may have lost their focus for a bit. Most of all, I try to make people smile or laugh. It is the best I can do. It works for keeping me happy and creative and at peace in this crazy world.
> 
> We all do what we need to do in order to get through the day. I don't know if we realize how much power we have in making ourselves happy and at peace with things. I think we have much more than we realize.
> 
> I received a card from Keith's mom yesterday. She always gives me a wonderful kitty card. But I absolutely loved what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today IS special. Every day is special. I know it will be special because that is the way I want it to be.
> 
> I hope you make your day special as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Russell!  I hope this to be my BEST year YET! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are What We Make Them*
> 
> It is hard to believe that after such a BUSY day I would have trouble finding something to write about. But that seems to be the case here for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday. And while I thought that I would kind of treat it like 'just another day', I kind of got caught up in the celebration and somewhere in the afternoon, I decided to just go with the flow and embrace the day and enjoy it.
> 
> We went out for a late lunch/early dinner (Keith, his mom and me) and I got my lunch for free - "because it was my birthday". That was fun!
> 
> We came back home here for a while and just kind of 'hung out' - visiting with mom while I went through the many, many well-wishes sent to me by my Facebook friends and others.
> 
> It may not seem exciting to many, but it was nice and it made me feel good that I have been able to know so many wonderful and creative people through my travels here in the social media forums. It meant a lot to me.
> 
> We kind of skipped dinner. The late lunch was good enough for me and mom and we decided at around 8pm to go out for some ice cream. Mom usually makes us a pie or a cake, but with it being just the three of us, I thought it would be too much trouble. We plan on going to our friend's cottage on the lake this upcoming weekend to have a celebration with my dear friends Ellen and Bernie. Ellen's birthday is then and we have made it a tradition to share out birthday celebrations with each other. I look forward to that each year. I am sure there will be cake there as well.
> 
> So ice cream it was. I had my favorite (chocolate dipped waffle cone (with NUTS of course) and chocolate dipped soft serve ice cream). MMmmm! It was the perfect birthday "dinner" for me.
> 
> I came home and read all of my messages and smiled with each one. It is great to have friends - near and far and old and new. I am glad we live in a time of being able to communicate the way we do. My friendships with my online friends are every bit as good as those who I see in person. I am able to 'visit' with those who live on the other side of the globe daily. We laugh together, cry together and create together. Our world can really be amazing when we think about it.
> 
> As with anything, things are what we make them.
> 
> People sometimes slam social media places like Facebook and forums and other places. They don't like what they see. But all it takes is learning a little about the features that each place has and a few clicks of a mouse later, we can filter what we see and avoid what we don't like.
> 
> My news feed is filled with creative people from all over the world. I see what they are doing and the positive things in their lives. I visit with friends from grammar school that I haven't seen in 40 years. I watch their children and grand children grow up and do silly antics and I see their dogs and cats. (Especially LOTS and LOTS of CATS!) These things make me happy and they make me smile and they make my day better. It is what I choose to focus on.
> 
> I don't have total blinders on as far as where we are with the world. I see the tragedies and the troubles. I just don't focus on them. If I can do something to make a difference, I do it. When a friend is ill or feeling down, I try to be a positive spot in their day. I try to inspire people who may have lost their focus for a bit. Most of all, I try to make people smile or laugh. It is the best I can do. It works for keeping me happy and creative and at peace in this crazy world.
> 
> We all do what we need to do in order to get through the day. I don't know if we realize how much power we have in making ourselves happy and at peace with things. I think we have much more than we realize.
> 
> I received a card from Keith's mom yesterday. She always gives me a wonderful kitty card. But I absolutely loved what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today IS special. Every day is special. I know it will be special because that is the way I want it to be.
> 
> I hope you make your day special as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Happy belated birthday Sheila. I'm happy you had a great special day shared with special people. Have another wonderful celebration at the lake this weekend.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are What We Make Them*
> 
> It is hard to believe that after such a BUSY day I would have trouble finding something to write about. But that seems to be the case here for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday. And while I thought that I would kind of treat it like 'just another day', I kind of got caught up in the celebration and somewhere in the afternoon, I decided to just go with the flow and embrace the day and enjoy it.
> 
> We went out for a late lunch/early dinner (Keith, his mom and me) and I got my lunch for free - "because it was my birthday". That was fun!
> 
> We came back home here for a while and just kind of 'hung out' - visiting with mom while I went through the many, many well-wishes sent to me by my Facebook friends and others.
> 
> It may not seem exciting to many, but it was nice and it made me feel good that I have been able to know so many wonderful and creative people through my travels here in the social media forums. It meant a lot to me.
> 
> We kind of skipped dinner. The late lunch was good enough for me and mom and we decided at around 8pm to go out for some ice cream. Mom usually makes us a pie or a cake, but with it being just the three of us, I thought it would be too much trouble. We plan on going to our friend's cottage on the lake this upcoming weekend to have a celebration with my dear friends Ellen and Bernie. Ellen's birthday is then and we have made it a tradition to share out birthday celebrations with each other. I look forward to that each year. I am sure there will be cake there as well.
> 
> So ice cream it was. I had my favorite (chocolate dipped waffle cone (with NUTS of course) and chocolate dipped soft serve ice cream). MMmmm! It was the perfect birthday "dinner" for me.
> 
> I came home and read all of my messages and smiled with each one. It is great to have friends - near and far and old and new. I am glad we live in a time of being able to communicate the way we do. My friendships with my online friends are every bit as good as those who I see in person. I am able to 'visit' with those who live on the other side of the globe daily. We laugh together, cry together and create together. Our world can really be amazing when we think about it.
> 
> As with anything, things are what we make them.
> 
> People sometimes slam social media places like Facebook and forums and other places. They don't like what they see. But all it takes is learning a little about the features that each place has and a few clicks of a mouse later, we can filter what we see and avoid what we don't like.
> 
> My news feed is filled with creative people from all over the world. I see what they are doing and the positive things in their lives. I visit with friends from grammar school that I haven't seen in 40 years. I watch their children and grand children grow up and do silly antics and I see their dogs and cats. (Especially LOTS and LOTS of CATS!) These things make me happy and they make me smile and they make my day better. It is what I choose to focus on.
> 
> I don't have total blinders on as far as where we are with the world. I see the tragedies and the troubles. I just don't focus on them. If I can do something to make a difference, I do it. When a friend is ill or feeling down, I try to be a positive spot in their day. I try to inspire people who may have lost their focus for a bit. Most of all, I try to make people smile or laugh. It is the best I can do. It works for keeping me happy and creative and at peace in this crazy world.
> 
> We all do what we need to do in order to get through the day. I don't know if we realize how much power we have in making ourselves happy and at peace with things. I think we have much more than we realize.
> 
> I received a card from Keith's mom yesterday. She always gives me a wonderful kitty card. But I absolutely loved what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today IS special. Every day is special. I know it will be special because that is the way I want it to be.
> 
> I hope you make your day special as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sorry I missed your birthday. Sounds like it was a good day. Glad you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Things are What We Make Them*
> 
> It is hard to believe that after such a BUSY day I would have trouble finding something to write about. But that seems to be the case here for me this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday. And while I thought that I would kind of treat it like 'just another day', I kind of got caught up in the celebration and somewhere in the afternoon, I decided to just go with the flow and embrace the day and enjoy it.
> 
> We went out for a late lunch/early dinner (Keith, his mom and me) and I got my lunch for free - "because it was my birthday". That was fun!
> 
> We came back home here for a while and just kind of 'hung out' - visiting with mom while I went through the many, many well-wishes sent to me by my Facebook friends and others.
> 
> It may not seem exciting to many, but it was nice and it made me feel good that I have been able to know so many wonderful and creative people through my travels here in the social media forums. It meant a lot to me.
> 
> We kind of skipped dinner. The late lunch was good enough for me and mom and we decided at around 8pm to go out for some ice cream. Mom usually makes us a pie or a cake, but with it being just the three of us, I thought it would be too much trouble. We plan on going to our friend's cottage on the lake this upcoming weekend to have a celebration with my dear friends Ellen and Bernie. Ellen's birthday is then and we have made it a tradition to share out birthday celebrations with each other. I look forward to that each year. I am sure there will be cake there as well.
> 
> So ice cream it was. I had my favorite (chocolate dipped waffle cone (with NUTS of course) and chocolate dipped soft serve ice cream). MMmmm! It was the perfect birthday "dinner" for me.
> 
> I came home and read all of my messages and smiled with each one. It is great to have friends - near and far and old and new. I am glad we live in a time of being able to communicate the way we do. My friendships with my online friends are every bit as good as those who I see in person. I am able to 'visit' with those who live on the other side of the globe daily. We laugh together, cry together and create together. Our world can really be amazing when we think about it.
> 
> As with anything, things are what we make them.
> 
> People sometimes slam social media places like Facebook and forums and other places. They don't like what they see. But all it takes is learning a little about the features that each place has and a few clicks of a mouse later, we can filter what we see and avoid what we don't like.
> 
> My news feed is filled with creative people from all over the world. I see what they are doing and the positive things in their lives. I visit with friends from grammar school that I haven't seen in 40 years. I watch their children and grand children grow up and do silly antics and I see their dogs and cats. (Especially LOTS and LOTS of CATS!) These things make me happy and they make me smile and they make my day better. It is what I choose to focus on.
> 
> I don't have total blinders on as far as where we are with the world. I see the tragedies and the troubles. I just don't focus on them. If I can do something to make a difference, I do it. When a friend is ill or feeling down, I try to be a positive spot in their day. I try to inspire people who may have lost their focus for a bit. Most of all, I try to make people smile or laugh. It is the best I can do. It works for keeping me happy and creative and at peace in this crazy world.
> 
> We all do what we need to do in order to get through the day. I don't know if we realize how much power we have in making ourselves happy and at peace with things. I think we have much more than we realize.
> 
> I received a card from Keith's mom yesterday. She always gives me a wonderful kitty card. But I absolutely loved what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today IS special. Every day is special. I know it will be special because that is the way I want it to be.
> 
> I hope you make your day special as well.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you both for the belated birthday wishes! As I said - it was a quiet day by most people's standards. Just a great day to reflect and grow older.  I appreciate both of your friendships very much! <3

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1764 A Rose by a Different Name is Still a Rose*

These past couple of days have really been busy. (That is a good thing, right?) I am very pleased at how well-received our new items have been, and as I have been filling orders, Keith has been working to reorganize the site and make it a little easier to navigate.

As our little business keeps growing, we are finding that it is dividing itself into two distinct avenues that attract different types of customers - Scroll sawing and Decorative Painting. While there is the occasional time when someone is like me and is interested in both, more so than not people come to the site to see one or the other. With the growing number of designs we are offering, it is getting increasingly difficult to make things clear and streamlined for those coming to buy from us. As much as we would like to do so, we are unable to sell the finished, cut pieces of our scroll work designs. As any woodworker can tell you, the time involved in that is tremendous. But since I am selling simple cutouts for decorative painting, it sometimes is confusing to those who come visit.

(I want to mention here, that if someone is interested in having pre-cut items from our woodworking patterns, they can email me and I will refer them to someone who will do them. I know many qualified people that would love to help out.)

But for the most part, we sell patterns of woodworking and painting and also simple painting surfaces. That keeps us pretty busy.

I was fortunate enough to obtain the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com" a few years back, but I have not really utilized it until now. But since I have a growing number of painters who have joined our Mailing List and follow me, I thought it was a good time to implement it.

So now, if you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on our main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page. If you are interested in painting projects and go there, no worries, you can go up to the top bar under the main header, and click the "Painting Patterns Home" link to get you to the home painting page. It is very easy.










Once you are at the Painting Patterns Home page, your category list on the left side bar is different:










From this page, you can get to ALL the important painting related pages without a fuss or filtering through the woodworking patterns.

Both Keith and I hope that this makes it easy for you.

So in reality, nothing has really changed except you can now get to our site with TWO addresses and we (HOPEFULLY!) have streamlined your experience there. I suppose that is pretty big!

I hope you try things out and please let us know what you think of it. We really do try to make things easy for you all, even though we offer a vast array of designs and now surfaces and embellishments for you to enjoy.

Remember:

www.sheilalandrydesigns.com - for WOODWORKING.

www.tolepaintingdesigns.com - for PAINTING and SURFACES

We think you will like that better. 

I was going to highlight the new things that are available on our site, but I hope you go over there and see for yourself. I have the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS251) for the Beehive project now for those who have been asking:










And we also have a new Scroll Saw Pattern set of our most popular ornaments available as a Special Bundle Offer:










Keith has some other new projects as well, like his SLDK242 Self-Framing Leaf-Boardered Tree Frog:










as well as his SLDK410 - "Beautitides" Sectional Bible Passage plaque pattern:










We hope to have something for everyone.

I will be busy cutting and packaging orders all day today, then tomorrow I hope to start with my new projects. I have something in mind for both the scroll saw and painting venues. I can't wait to get at them.

After a very rainy day yesterday, it is bright, sunny and cool this morning. We really needed the rain and you can see the grass is greener already. It was a gift for us. My heart goes out to those who have had too much rain and heat this summer. I wish them all the best.

I wish you all a good day as well. The weekend is just around the corner!

Thank you all again for your wonderful support! We hope that these little changes make things much easier and more fun for you to visit.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *#1764 A Rose by a Different Name is Still a Rose*
> 
> These past couple of days have really been busy. (That is a good thing, right?) I am very pleased at how well-received our new items have been, and as I have been filling orders, Keith has been working to reorganize the site and make it a little easier to navigate.
> 
> As our little business keeps growing, we are finding that it is dividing itself into two distinct avenues that attract different types of customers - Scroll sawing and Decorative Painting. While there is the occasional time when someone is like me and is interested in both, more so than not people come to the site to see one or the other. With the growing number of designs we are offering, it is getting increasingly difficult to make things clear and streamlined for those coming to buy from us. As much as we would like to do so, we are unable to sell the finished, cut pieces of our scroll work designs. As any woodworker can tell you, the time involved in that is tremendous. But since I am selling simple cutouts for decorative painting, it sometimes is confusing to those who come visit.
> 
> (I want to mention here, that if someone is interested in having pre-cut items from our woodworking patterns, they can email me and I will refer them to someone who will do them. I know many qualified people that would love to help out.)
> 
> But for the most part, we sell patterns of woodworking and painting and also simple painting surfaces. That keeps us pretty busy.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to obtain the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com" a few years back, but I have not really utilized it until now. But since I have a growing number of painters who have joined our Mailing List and follow me, I thought it was a good time to implement it.
> 
> So now, if you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on our main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page. If you are interested in painting projects and go there, no worries, you can go up to the top bar under the main header, and click the "Painting Patterns Home" link to get you to the home painting page. It is very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are at the Painting Patterns Home page, your category list on the left side bar is different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this page, you can get to ALL the important painting related pages without a fuss or filtering through the woodworking patterns.
> 
> Both Keith and I hope that this makes it easy for you.
> 
> So in reality, nothing has really changed except you can now get to our site with TWO addresses and we (HOPEFULLY!) have streamlined your experience there. I suppose that is pretty big!
> 
> I hope you try things out and please let us know what you think of it. We really do try to make things easy for you all, even though we offer a vast array of designs and now surfaces and embellishments for you to enjoy.
> 
> Remember:
> 
> www.sheilalandrydesigns.com - for WOODWORKING.
> 
> www.tolepaintingdesigns.com - for PAINTING and SURFACES
> 
> We think you will like that better.
> 
> I was going to highlight the new things that are available on our site, but I hope you go over there and see for yourself. I have the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS251) for the Beehive project now for those who have been asking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have a new Scroll Saw Pattern set of our most popular ornaments available as a Special Bundle Offer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith has some other new projects as well, like his SLDK242 Self-Framing Leaf-Boardered Tree Frog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as his SLDK410 - "Beautitides" Sectional Bible Passage plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope to have something for everyone.
> 
> I will be busy cutting and packaging orders all day today, then tomorrow I hope to start with my new projects. I have something in mind for both the scroll saw and painting venues. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> After a very rainy day yesterday, it is bright, sunny and cool this morning. We really needed the rain and you can see the grass is greener already. It was a gift for us. My heart goes out to those who have had too much rain and heat this summer. I wish them all the best.
> 
> I wish you all a good day as well. The weekend is just around the corner!
> 
> Thank you all again for your wonderful support! We hope that these little changes make things much easier and more fun for you to visit.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Good morning Sheila! You have done a great job on reorganizing your website. I like the painting site being a separate page. It is so much easier to find the painting patterns and products. Looking through it reminded of the painting patterns I have e.g. "Layla" that I haven't started yet! Not enough hours in the day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1764 A Rose by a Different Name is Still a Rose*
> 
> These past couple of days have really been busy. (That is a good thing, right?) I am very pleased at how well-received our new items have been, and as I have been filling orders, Keith has been working to reorganize the site and make it a little easier to navigate.
> 
> As our little business keeps growing, we are finding that it is dividing itself into two distinct avenues that attract different types of customers - Scroll sawing and Decorative Painting. While there is the occasional time when someone is like me and is interested in both, more so than not people come to the site to see one or the other. With the growing number of designs we are offering, it is getting increasingly difficult to make things clear and streamlined for those coming to buy from us. As much as we would like to do so, we are unable to sell the finished, cut pieces of our scroll work designs. As any woodworker can tell you, the time involved in that is tremendous. But since I am selling simple cutouts for decorative painting, it sometimes is confusing to those who come visit.
> 
> (I want to mention here, that if someone is interested in having pre-cut items from our woodworking patterns, they can email me and I will refer them to someone who will do them. I know many qualified people that would love to help out.)
> 
> But for the most part, we sell patterns of woodworking and painting and also simple painting surfaces. That keeps us pretty busy.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to obtain the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com" a few years back, but I have not really utilized it until now. But since I have a growing number of painters who have joined our Mailing List and follow me, I thought it was a good time to implement it.
> 
> So now, if you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on our main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page. If you are interested in painting projects and go there, no worries, you can go up to the top bar under the main header, and click the "Painting Patterns Home" link to get you to the home painting page. It is very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are at the Painting Patterns Home page, your category list on the left side bar is different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this page, you can get to ALL the important painting related pages without a fuss or filtering through the woodworking patterns.
> 
> Both Keith and I hope that this makes it easy for you.
> 
> So in reality, nothing has really changed except you can now get to our site with TWO addresses and we (HOPEFULLY!) have streamlined your experience there. I suppose that is pretty big!
> 
> I hope you try things out and please let us know what you think of it. We really do try to make things easy for you all, even though we offer a vast array of designs and now surfaces and embellishments for you to enjoy.
> 
> Remember:
> 
> www.sheilalandrydesigns.com - for WOODWORKING.
> 
> www.tolepaintingdesigns.com - for PAINTING and SURFACES
> 
> We think you will like that better.
> 
> I was going to highlight the new things that are available on our site, but I hope you go over there and see for yourself. I have the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS251) for the Beehive project now for those who have been asking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we also have a new Scroll Saw Pattern set of our most popular ornaments available as a Special Bundle Offer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith has some other new projects as well, like his SLDK242 Self-Framing Leaf-Boardered Tree Frog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as his SLDK410 - "Beautitides" Sectional Bible Passage plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope to have something for everyone.
> 
> I will be busy cutting and packaging orders all day today, then tomorrow I hope to start with my new projects. I have something in mind for both the scroll saw and painting venues. I can't wait to get at them.
> 
> After a very rainy day yesterday, it is bright, sunny and cool this morning. We really needed the rain and you can see the grass is greener already. It was a gift for us. My heart goes out to those who have had too much rain and heat this summer. I wish them all the best.
> 
> I wish you all a good day as well. The weekend is just around the corner!
> 
> Thank you all again for your wonderful support! We hope that these little changes make things much easier and more fun for you to visit.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


I am glad you like it Anna. I think it will help people get to what they are looking for faster. It was a lot of work for Keith to do, even if the change was subtle. I hope others like it better as well.

I wish you a great weekend. It looks like we will have a lovely one! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Busy Hands . . . *

The busier that I get, the more I want to do. Why does it work that way?

I never understood the concept of "boredom." Even at a young age. With an entire world of things to do for work, leisure and fun, I don't know how anyone could feel that they were bored. I suppose it is the way we approach things and life in general.

I am always amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. If I had one thing that I could change in this world, it would be to slow things down a bit. . . or give more hours in a day . . . or never have to sleep. (Wouldn't that be cool?) Then maybe I would get half of what I want to accomplish finished.

Ahhh . . . dreaming. . . .

I took the day "off" on Saturday to head out to my friends' (Bernie and Ellen) cabin on the lake. It was our annual birthday celebration, as my birthday was last Monday and Ellen's was on Thursday. This has become a tradition for us to share our birthday dinner, as each of us doesn't like the attention on ourselves, but we never mind doing things for the other. It works out great.

I went there early (by myself) so I could spend a full day there and just do "nothing". What a concept that is for me! I even brought my swimsuit.

I enjoyed the early part of my visit with just Bernie and Ellen tremendously. They are the kind of people that take you into their hearts and home and you immediately feel comfortable and like family. In fact, I call them my "Canadian parents" because they have treated me like a daughter since my arrival in Canada 12 years ago. It is nice to have family close when you are so far away from your own children. It makes you feel part of things and loved. 

The rest of the day was just as wonderful. Cindy (their daughter) and Keith and his mom came later on and we had a wonderful meal and visiting time. The weather was perfect and there was no phone or computer or outside distractions. Just us and the lake. We all need that once in a while.

On Sunday I decided to get ahead with things and I completed my orders and got my mail ready to go out today. That may seem like a small task, but with how busy things have been, it took me until about 5pm to get it completed. But I can't tell you how good it feels to see all these orders all wrapped up and ready to go out. I feel like I am ahead for the week.

For the evening, I was going to continue on my "12 Days" ornaments, but I decided to start another project. (I know - I am crazy!)

I have been working with a painter whom I have admired for many years on a project of hers, and she revealed it this week. The artist is Peggy Harris of Peggy Harris Collectibles and a few months ago I had seen this beautiful design that she was teaching in Japan. I asked her if she needed anyone to cut the wood surfaces for her and to make a long story short, she did and we formed a little collaboration on this project.

Now I had nothing to do with the design of this project - the tiara surface is designed by Masayo Kunioka from Japan and the artwork pattern by Peggy - but I was commissioned to cut the wood for her pieces and classes in the USA, and I am thrilled to do so.

So instead of doing my own things, I decided that I HAD to paint one for my grand daughter, Willow (who is having a birthday in a couple of weeks.) Just look how adorable it is!










I did the base coating of the frame and back board:










I copied the line work . . .










And began painting the background . . .










The way that Peggy does things is a bit different than I am used to, so I learned a lot already. 

I then began working on the steps and railings . . .










. . . and started the shading of the steps . . .










I am happy that it is coming out really nice so far . . .










I kind of pooped out at this point, as I didn't want to continue when I was tired. So there it is.

Right now, you can get the pattern and the surface for a special deal at Peggy's Facebook Page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. She has a website too (www.peggyharris.com) but she is revamping it so the tiara and pattern isn't up there. Go to the Facebook page to get the piece and pattern if you like it. I will be selling the tiaras in a bit on my site, but not the pattern. There will be other designs on that piece as well, and Peggy is doing more fairy tale projects on it, too. (I saw the next one - it is as FABULOUS as this one is!)

So that is it for today. I am a bit late in posting, but here I am anyway. It will be another busy week.

But then . . .

I always have memories of the lake . . .










Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands . . . *
> 
> The busier that I get, the more I want to do. Why does it work that way?
> 
> I never understood the concept of "boredom." Even at a young age. With an entire world of things to do for work, leisure and fun, I don't know how anyone could feel that they were bored. I suppose it is the way we approach things and life in general.
> 
> I am always amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. If I had one thing that I could change in this world, it would be to slow things down a bit. . . or give more hours in a day . . . or never have to sleep. (Wouldn't that be cool?) Then maybe I would get half of what I want to accomplish finished.
> 
> Ahhh . . . dreaming. . . .
> 
> I took the day "off" on Saturday to head out to my friends' (Bernie and Ellen) cabin on the lake. It was our annual birthday celebration, as my birthday was last Monday and Ellen's was on Thursday. This has become a tradition for us to share our birthday dinner, as each of us doesn't like the attention on ourselves, but we never mind doing things for the other. It works out great.
> 
> I went there early (by myself) so I could spend a full day there and just do "nothing". What a concept that is for me! I even brought my swimsuit.
> 
> I enjoyed the early part of my visit with just Bernie and Ellen tremendously. They are the kind of people that take you into their hearts and home and you immediately feel comfortable and like family. In fact, I call them my "Canadian parents" because they have treated me like a daughter since my arrival in Canada 12 years ago. It is nice to have family close when you are so far away from your own children. It makes you feel part of things and loved.
> 
> The rest of the day was just as wonderful. Cindy (their daughter) and Keith and his mom came later on and we had a wonderful meal and visiting time. The weather was perfect and there was no phone or computer or outside distractions. Just us and the lake. We all need that once in a while.
> 
> On Sunday I decided to get ahead with things and I completed my orders and got my mail ready to go out today. That may seem like a small task, but with how busy things have been, it took me until about 5pm to get it completed. But I can't tell you how good it feels to see all these orders all wrapped up and ready to go out. I feel like I am ahead for the week.
> 
> For the evening, I was going to continue on my "12 Days" ornaments, but I decided to start another project. (I know - I am crazy!)
> 
> I have been working with a painter whom I have admired for many years on a project of hers, and she revealed it this week. The artist is Peggy Harris of Peggy Harris Collectibles and a few months ago I had seen this beautiful design that she was teaching in Japan. I asked her if she needed anyone to cut the wood surfaces for her and to make a long story short, she did and we formed a little collaboration on this project.
> 
> Now I had nothing to do with the design of this project - the tiara surface is designed by Masayo Kunioka from Japan and the artwork pattern by Peggy - but I was commissioned to cut the wood for her pieces and classes in the USA, and I am thrilled to do so.
> 
> So instead of doing my own things, I decided that I HAD to paint one for my grand daughter, Willow (who is having a birthday in a couple of weeks.) Just look how adorable it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the base coating of the frame and back board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied the line work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And began painting the background . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that Peggy does things is a bit different than I am used to, so I learned a lot already.
> 
> I then began working on the steps and railings . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading of the steps . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that it is coming out really nice so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of pooped out at this point, as I didn't want to continue when I was tired. So there it is.
> 
> Right now, you can get the pattern and the surface for a special deal at Peggy's Facebook Page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. She has a website too (www.peggyharris.com) but she is revamping it so the tiara and pattern isn't up there. Go to the Facebook page to get the piece and pattern if you like it. I will be selling the tiaras in a bit on my site, but not the pattern. There will be other designs on that piece as well, and Peggy is doing more fairy tale projects on it, too. (I saw the next one - it is as FABULOUS as this one is!)
> 
> So that is it for today. I am a bit late in posting, but here I am anyway. It will be another busy week.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I always have memories of the lake . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


What a great place to spend your birthday celebrations. A very relaxing place by the looks of the photo. Love the tiara painting. willow will love it I'm sure. I foresee lots of sparkle and rhinestones being added


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands . . . *
> 
> The busier that I get, the more I want to do. Why does it work that way?
> 
> I never understood the concept of "boredom." Even at a young age. With an entire world of things to do for work, leisure and fun, I don't know how anyone could feel that they were bored. I suppose it is the way we approach things and life in general.
> 
> I am always amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. If I had one thing that I could change in this world, it would be to slow things down a bit. . . or give more hours in a day . . . or never have to sleep. (Wouldn't that be cool?) Then maybe I would get half of what I want to accomplish finished.
> 
> Ahhh . . . dreaming. . . .
> 
> I took the day "off" on Saturday to head out to my friends' (Bernie and Ellen) cabin on the lake. It was our annual birthday celebration, as my birthday was last Monday and Ellen's was on Thursday. This has become a tradition for us to share our birthday dinner, as each of us doesn't like the attention on ourselves, but we never mind doing things for the other. It works out great.
> 
> I went there early (by myself) so I could spend a full day there and just do "nothing". What a concept that is for me! I even brought my swimsuit.
> 
> I enjoyed the early part of my visit with just Bernie and Ellen tremendously. They are the kind of people that take you into their hearts and home and you immediately feel comfortable and like family. In fact, I call them my "Canadian parents" because they have treated me like a daughter since my arrival in Canada 12 years ago. It is nice to have family close when you are so far away from your own children. It makes you feel part of things and loved.
> 
> The rest of the day was just as wonderful. Cindy (their daughter) and Keith and his mom came later on and we had a wonderful meal and visiting time. The weather was perfect and there was no phone or computer or outside distractions. Just us and the lake. We all need that once in a while.
> 
> On Sunday I decided to get ahead with things and I completed my orders and got my mail ready to go out today. That may seem like a small task, but with how busy things have been, it took me until about 5pm to get it completed. But I can't tell you how good it feels to see all these orders all wrapped up and ready to go out. I feel like I am ahead for the week.
> 
> For the evening, I was going to continue on my "12 Days" ornaments, but I decided to start another project. (I know - I am crazy!)
> 
> I have been working with a painter whom I have admired for many years on a project of hers, and she revealed it this week. The artist is Peggy Harris of Peggy Harris Collectibles and a few months ago I had seen this beautiful design that she was teaching in Japan. I asked her if she needed anyone to cut the wood surfaces for her and to make a long story short, she did and we formed a little collaboration on this project.
> 
> Now I had nothing to do with the design of this project - the tiara surface is designed by Masayo Kunioka from Japan and the artwork pattern by Peggy - but I was commissioned to cut the wood for her pieces and classes in the USA, and I am thrilled to do so.
> 
> So instead of doing my own things, I decided that I HAD to paint one for my grand daughter, Willow (who is having a birthday in a couple of weeks.) Just look how adorable it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the base coating of the frame and back board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied the line work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And began painting the background . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that Peggy does things is a bit different than I am used to, so I learned a lot already.
> 
> I then began working on the steps and railings . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading of the steps . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that it is coming out really nice so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of pooped out at this point, as I didn't want to continue when I was tired. So there it is.
> 
> Right now, you can get the pattern and the surface for a special deal at Peggy's Facebook Page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. She has a website too (www.peggyharris.com) but she is revamping it so the tiara and pattern isn't up there. Go to the Facebook page to get the piece and pattern if you like it. I will be selling the tiaras in a bit on my site, but not the pattern. There will be other designs on that piece as well, and Peggy is doing more fairy tale projects on it, too. (I saw the next one - it is as FABULOUS as this one is!)
> 
> So that is it for today. I am a bit late in posting, but here I am anyway. It will be another busy week.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I always have memories of the lake . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Yes, Anna! We can't do a "princess" without some BLING! (Even if she IS a mouse!) I have more about it in today's blog.  I am glad you enjoy it.

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands . . . *
> 
> The busier that I get, the more I want to do. Why does it work that way?
> 
> I never understood the concept of "boredom." Even at a young age. With an entire world of things to do for work, leisure and fun, I don't know how anyone could feel that they were bored. I suppose it is the way we approach things and life in general.
> 
> I am always amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. If I had one thing that I could change in this world, it would be to slow things down a bit. . . or give more hours in a day . . . or never have to sleep. (Wouldn't that be cool?) Then maybe I would get half of what I want to accomplish finished.
> 
> Ahhh . . . dreaming. . . .
> 
> I took the day "off" on Saturday to head out to my friends' (Bernie and Ellen) cabin on the lake. It was our annual birthday celebration, as my birthday was last Monday and Ellen's was on Thursday. This has become a tradition for us to share our birthday dinner, as each of us doesn't like the attention on ourselves, but we never mind doing things for the other. It works out great.
> 
> I went there early (by myself) so I could spend a full day there and just do "nothing". What a concept that is for me! I even brought my swimsuit.
> 
> I enjoyed the early part of my visit with just Bernie and Ellen tremendously. They are the kind of people that take you into their hearts and home and you immediately feel comfortable and like family. In fact, I call them my "Canadian parents" because they have treated me like a daughter since my arrival in Canada 12 years ago. It is nice to have family close when you are so far away from your own children. It makes you feel part of things and loved.
> 
> The rest of the day was just as wonderful. Cindy (their daughter) and Keith and his mom came later on and we had a wonderful meal and visiting time. The weather was perfect and there was no phone or computer or outside distractions. Just us and the lake. We all need that once in a while.
> 
> On Sunday I decided to get ahead with things and I completed my orders and got my mail ready to go out today. That may seem like a small task, but with how busy things have been, it took me until about 5pm to get it completed. But I can't tell you how good it feels to see all these orders all wrapped up and ready to go out. I feel like I am ahead for the week.
> 
> For the evening, I was going to continue on my "12 Days" ornaments, but I decided to start another project. (I know - I am crazy!)
> 
> I have been working with a painter whom I have admired for many years on a project of hers, and she revealed it this week. The artist is Peggy Harris of Peggy Harris Collectibles and a few months ago I had seen this beautiful design that she was teaching in Japan. I asked her if she needed anyone to cut the wood surfaces for her and to make a long story short, she did and we formed a little collaboration on this project.
> 
> Now I had nothing to do with the design of this project - the tiara surface is designed by Masayo Kunioka from Japan and the artwork pattern by Peggy - but I was commissioned to cut the wood for her pieces and classes in the USA, and I am thrilled to do so.
> 
> So instead of doing my own things, I decided that I HAD to paint one for my grand daughter, Willow (who is having a birthday in a couple of weeks.) Just look how adorable it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the base coating of the frame and back board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied the line work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And began painting the background . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that Peggy does things is a bit different than I am used to, so I learned a lot already.
> 
> I then began working on the steps and railings . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading of the steps . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that it is coming out really nice so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of pooped out at this point, as I didn't want to continue when I was tired. So there it is.
> 
> Right now, you can get the pattern and the surface for a special deal at Peggy's Facebook Page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. She has a website too (www.peggyharris.com) but she is revamping it so the tiara and pattern isn't up there. Go to the Facebook page to get the piece and pattern if you like it. I will be selling the tiaras in a bit on my site, but not the pattern. There will be other designs on that piece as well, and Peggy is doing more fairy tale projects on it, too. (I saw the next one - it is as FABULOUS as this one is!)
> 
> So that is it for today. I am a bit late in posting, but here I am anyway. It will be another busy week.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I always have memories of the lake . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


From what little I have read I think you are burning the candle at both ends as they say. I have not figured out so far how you do so much and write this blog with pictures. It may take me an hour to enter one project. Nice you have friends and a place to go and get recharged, do it often before you get burned out. We have a lake a couple of kms. from our house, go there often too. A few days ago, went there enjoying the setting sun and visiting with a tourist, they had found a wallet on the path, we checked it out and found out it was local, we had the opportunity to return it right away. It brought a double joy and blessing. the lady and us..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Busy Hands . . . *
> 
> The busier that I get, the more I want to do. Why does it work that way?
> 
> I never understood the concept of "boredom." Even at a young age. With an entire world of things to do for work, leisure and fun, I don't know how anyone could feel that they were bored. I suppose it is the way we approach things and life in general.
> 
> I am always amazed at how quickly time seems to pass. If I had one thing that I could change in this world, it would be to slow things down a bit. . . or give more hours in a day . . . or never have to sleep. (Wouldn't that be cool?) Then maybe I would get half of what I want to accomplish finished.
> 
> Ahhh . . . dreaming. . . .
> 
> I took the day "off" on Saturday to head out to my friends' (Bernie and Ellen) cabin on the lake. It was our annual birthday celebration, as my birthday was last Monday and Ellen's was on Thursday. This has become a tradition for us to share our birthday dinner, as each of us doesn't like the attention on ourselves, but we never mind doing things for the other. It works out great.
> 
> I went there early (by myself) so I could spend a full day there and just do "nothing". What a concept that is for me! I even brought my swimsuit.
> 
> I enjoyed the early part of my visit with just Bernie and Ellen tremendously. They are the kind of people that take you into their hearts and home and you immediately feel comfortable and like family. In fact, I call them my "Canadian parents" because they have treated me like a daughter since my arrival in Canada 12 years ago. It is nice to have family close when you are so far away from your own children. It makes you feel part of things and loved.
> 
> The rest of the day was just as wonderful. Cindy (their daughter) and Keith and his mom came later on and we had a wonderful meal and visiting time. The weather was perfect and there was no phone or computer or outside distractions. Just us and the lake. We all need that once in a while.
> 
> On Sunday I decided to get ahead with things and I completed my orders and got my mail ready to go out today. That may seem like a small task, but with how busy things have been, it took me until about 5pm to get it completed. But I can't tell you how good it feels to see all these orders all wrapped up and ready to go out. I feel like I am ahead for the week.
> 
> For the evening, I was going to continue on my "12 Days" ornaments, but I decided to start another project. (I know - I am crazy!)
> 
> I have been working with a painter whom I have admired for many years on a project of hers, and she revealed it this week. The artist is Peggy Harris of Peggy Harris Collectibles and a few months ago I had seen this beautiful design that she was teaching in Japan. I asked her if she needed anyone to cut the wood surfaces for her and to make a long story short, she did and we formed a little collaboration on this project.
> 
> Now I had nothing to do with the design of this project - the tiara surface is designed by Masayo Kunioka from Japan and the artwork pattern by Peggy - but I was commissioned to cut the wood for her pieces and classes in the USA, and I am thrilled to do so.
> 
> So instead of doing my own things, I decided that I HAD to paint one for my grand daughter, Willow (who is having a birthday in a couple of weeks.) Just look how adorable it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the base coating of the frame and back board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied the line work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And began painting the background . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that Peggy does things is a bit different than I am used to, so I learned a lot already.
> 
> I then began working on the steps and railings . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading of the steps . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that it is coming out really nice so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of pooped out at this point, as I didn't want to continue when I was tired. So there it is.
> 
> Right now, you can get the pattern and the surface for a special deal at Peggy's Facebook Page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. She has a website too (www.peggyharris.com) but she is revamping it so the tiara and pattern isn't up there. Go to the Facebook page to get the piece and pattern if you like it. I will be selling the tiaras in a bit on my site, but not the pattern. There will be other designs on that piece as well, and Peggy is doing more fairy tale projects on it, too. (I saw the next one - it is as FABULOUS as this one is!)
> 
> So that is it for today. I am a bit late in posting, but here I am anyway. It will be another busy week.
> 
> But then . . .
> 
> I always have memories of the lake . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


The blog does take some time (one to two hours per day) but it does also ground me and give me direction for the day. It is like mapping out my plans and helps me keep focused and in touch with everyone at the same time.

I have taken to taking the weekends "off" from posting for the most part because it does alleviate that requirement to have to have something every single day to show. That makes a world of difference for me.

I am happy that most that read like my posts and start their day with them. Many say they read while having their morning coffee and I have become a 'habit' to them. That feels kind of nice. While I branched out to other forms of creating since I joined LJ's and started the blog over five years ago, I find that most here still like to read - even when it doesn't pertain particularly to woodworking. Those that don't feel they want to read about painting or needlework can naturally, scroll by or delete if it is posted to their email. That is the joy of living in a free society.

Most see the coalition between woodworking and my other forms of creating. Many that follow are in business for themselves and find my experiences in having my own small business useful from time to time.

I guess the bottom line is - I like writing and it is a good habit for me. I am pleased to have so many followers, as I post the blog here, on my own site, on Facebook, Twitter, Wordpress, Pinterest, Tumblr and G+. That is a lot of readers from different areas! I am happy to share what things I learn day to day - the good and the bad - in hopes of making this road a bit easier or more enjoyable for others.

I am glad you have been enjoying it as well. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Return to Fairyland*

Who doesn't like to daydream sometimes? Who doesn't like to allow their thoughts to wander to places impossible to visit?

As children, we learn to daydream from the many stories and fairy tales we are told and read about. We visit fantastic places, where nothing is impossible and characters are not always human. We hear of mermaids, wizards, and other magical creatures that take on a personality and life that can only occur in our imaginations. It is wonderful and fascinating all at once.

We learn lessons from many of these stories, as that seems to be their initial intention. But most of the time, when we are young, we don't even realize that we are 'learning'. We are simply so delighted by the events that we want to read the stories over and over (and over) again.

Stories such as these are a fond memory from my own childhood. We didn't have much, but we did have access to a wonderful array of books. Many of them were old and smelled a bit musty, as they were passed down from my grandmother and who knows who read them before her.

There were many types of stories - mysteries such as the "Nancy Drew" and "The Hardy Boys" series (I think she had them all!), classics such as "Little Women", and of course, the fairy tales. This was a time before Disney had a hold on most of the popular fairy tales and things were not produced on such a grand scale. Of course, there were already Disney movies such as Snow White and Cinderella, but the movies were not accompanied by the tons of marketing merchandise that we see today. I think one of my first times to a movie house was to see the movie "Bambi" in the late '60's (Yes! I cried!) It brought cartoon stories and fairy tales to an entire new level - the big screen.

But most of my knowledge of the classic stories was through reading books or hearing stories. I don't want to sound 'old', but I like how when reading a book or listening to a story, it was up to our own mind to more or less 'fill in the blanks' and create the pictures or visions that go along with the stories. It may seem funny, but for many of those stories, I still have the same pictures in my mind today that I did nearly 50 years ago. No movie could ever equal that.

The best thing about fairy tales and stories is that you can enjoy them forever. Not only can you pass them down to your own children and grandchildren, but there is nothing that says you can't relive and enjoy them yourself - no matter how old you get.

Those of you who follow me know that I enjoy many types of art. If I were to have a 'specialty' for my own artwork, I would probably say that it is 'realistic wildlife'. I think that I have developed an ability to recreate what I see in front of me. It comes rather easy to me these days, and I am able to do it in many forms of media and types of paint. But that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy creating other types of art as well. I thoroughly enjoy painting others' patterns and following their style of painting. I think it is a good exercise for me and helps round me out as an artist within my own rite. I rarely paint a project where I don't learn something new. Following others' techniques and styles will only enhance my own. Besides that - it is FUN!

When I saw the new design that Peggy Harris created for her Japan class, I knew I HAD to paint it. I don't think it would have mattered if I had a recipient for it or not. I would keep it for myself, if anything. But I do have a grand daughter

(Willow) who is having a third birthday and I think it will delight her. (I suppose I have to paint more than one so I can keep one for me!) Long story short, I contacted Peggy and offered to cut the adorable tiara surfaces for her for her North American audience. I had to wait a bit until she finished the class and was able to 'release' the pattern here. But the wait was worth while. Things seemed to fall into place and with us moving and all, the timing worked out perfectly.

Last weekend, she debuted this adorable pattern and surface on her Facebook page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. It is now available in a special pattern/surface package there. Later on, I will carry the SURFACE ONLY on my site. You will still need to go to Peggy for the pattern, but she offers it both in print and PDF so you can get started right away. To me, it is a magical journey through fairyland that is not only fun to paint, but fairly easy as well. Her instructions are full and complete and has so far been fun and no pressure, even though this isn't my usual painting style. I am learning quite a bit with it! I showed you the beginnings of it in yesterday's post, and I wanted to continue to show you how I did last night. I had a lot to do yesterday, including making up an ad for an online magazine, so I didn't get at it until after 8pm. But I made a lot of progress and I wanted to show you just how much I accomplished in a short time.

I finished the three railings and stairs:










The shading and highlighting was really fun. Since it is more of a cartoon than realistic, it was a 'looser' type of painting that didn't have to be fussy. I used my DecoArt Americana acrylic paints with the Canvas Gel extender to keep the paint moving a bit longer and to offer some more transparency. This worked really well for toning and subtle shading. If you haven't tried this method, I highly recommend it. The longer open time makes things go really easy, as you have time to move the paint just where you want to.

Here is a picture with the frame around it:










Then the REAL fun started!

I got to add the clock, flowers and topiary shades and highlights:










There is really "no way" you can mess this up. It is just a series of "tap" "tap" "tap" with one color, than the next. How relaxing it was. Even the clock came out cute!










The little topiary plants look so cute! I especially love the hearts on the top! The subtle details in this piece are what makes it so special, I think!










Here is is with the frame in place:










It is coming together nicely, isn't it?

This didn't take long to do at all. I think the next step is to paint the mice! I wanted to be fresh today to do that. I can't believe how quickly this is going and how nice it looks already. Maybe I WILL have it done in time for Willow's birthday after all! 

Have I mentioned that I LOVE what I do for a living?

Even though this is something that I am doing for myself, I am learning several different and new (to me) techniques. It will help improve my own skills in the long run and hopefully I can apply some of them to my next projects.

Painting a fairy tale subject such as this just makes me happy. It is fun to allow my mind to wander back to the memories of my childhood and for a little while at least, I am THERE!

I don't think I will every get too old to enjoy a good fairy tale! Whether I have children around or not, there will always be the child inside of me that adores them. Thanks to Willow, I have an 'excuse' for now. After that, we will have to think of something else!










Happy Tuesday to you all! May your day be filled with daydreams!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Return to Fairyland*
> 
> Who doesn't like to daydream sometimes? Who doesn't like to allow their thoughts to wander to places impossible to visit?
> 
> As children, we learn to daydream from the many stories and fairy tales we are told and read about. We visit fantastic places, where nothing is impossible and characters are not always human. We hear of mermaids, wizards, and other magical creatures that take on a personality and life that can only occur in our imaginations. It is wonderful and fascinating all at once.
> 
> We learn lessons from many of these stories, as that seems to be their initial intention. But most of the time, when we are young, we don't even realize that we are 'learning'. We are simply so delighted by the events that we want to read the stories over and over (and over) again.
> 
> Stories such as these are a fond memory from my own childhood. We didn't have much, but we did have access to a wonderful array of books. Many of them were old and smelled a bit musty, as they were passed down from my grandmother and who knows who read them before her.
> 
> There were many types of stories - mysteries such as the "Nancy Drew" and "The Hardy Boys" series (I think she had them all!), classics such as "Little Women", and of course, the fairy tales. This was a time before Disney had a hold on most of the popular fairy tales and things were not produced on such a grand scale. Of course, there were already Disney movies such as Snow White and Cinderella, but the movies were not accompanied by the tons of marketing merchandise that we see today. I think one of my first times to a movie house was to see the movie "Bambi" in the late '60's (Yes! I cried!) It brought cartoon stories and fairy tales to an entire new level - the big screen.
> 
> But most of my knowledge of the classic stories was through reading books or hearing stories. I don't want to sound 'old', but I like how when reading a book or listening to a story, it was up to our own mind to more or less 'fill in the blanks' and create the pictures or visions that go along with the stories. It may seem funny, but for many of those stories, I still have the same pictures in my mind today that I did nearly 50 years ago. No movie could ever equal that.
> 
> The best thing about fairy tales and stories is that you can enjoy them forever. Not only can you pass them down to your own children and grandchildren, but there is nothing that says you can't relive and enjoy them yourself - no matter how old you get.
> 
> Those of you who follow me know that I enjoy many types of art. If I were to have a 'specialty' for my own artwork, I would probably say that it is 'realistic wildlife'. I think that I have developed an ability to recreate what I see in front of me. It comes rather easy to me these days, and I am able to do it in many forms of media and types of paint. But that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy creating other types of art as well. I thoroughly enjoy painting others' patterns and following their style of painting. I think it is a good exercise for me and helps round me out as an artist within my own rite. I rarely paint a project where I don't learn something new. Following others' techniques and styles will only enhance my own. Besides that - it is FUN!
> 
> When I saw the new design that Peggy Harris created for her Japan class, I knew I HAD to paint it. I don't think it would have mattered if I had a recipient for it or not. I would keep it for myself, if anything. But I do have a grand daughter
> 
> (Willow) who is having a third birthday and I think it will delight her. (I suppose I have to paint more than one so I can keep one for me!) Long story short, I contacted Peggy and offered to cut the adorable tiara surfaces for her for her North American audience. I had to wait a bit until she finished the class and was able to 'release' the pattern here. But the wait was worth while. Things seemed to fall into place and with us moving and all, the timing worked out perfectly.
> 
> Last weekend, she debuted this adorable pattern and surface on her Facebook page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. It is now available in a special pattern/surface package there. Later on, I will carry the SURFACE ONLY on my site. You will still need to go to Peggy for the pattern, but she offers it both in print and PDF so you can get started right away. To me, it is a magical journey through fairyland that is not only fun to paint, but fairly easy as well. Her instructions are full and complete and has so far been fun and no pressure, even though this isn't my usual painting style. I am learning quite a bit with it! I showed you the beginnings of it in yesterday's post, and I wanted to continue to show you how I did last night. I had a lot to do yesterday, including making up an ad for an online magazine, so I didn't get at it until after 8pm. But I made a lot of progress and I wanted to show you just how much I accomplished in a short time.
> 
> I finished the three railings and stairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shading and highlighting was really fun. Since it is more of a cartoon than realistic, it was a 'looser' type of painting that didn't have to be fussy. I used my DecoArt Americana acrylic paints with the Canvas Gel extender to keep the paint moving a bit longer and to offer some more transparency. This worked really well for toning and subtle shading. If you haven't tried this method, I highly recommend it. The longer open time makes things go really easy, as you have time to move the paint just where you want to.
> 
> Here is a picture with the frame around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the REAL fun started!
> 
> I got to add the clock, flowers and topiary shades and highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is really "no way" you can mess this up. It is just a series of "tap" "tap" "tap" with one color, than the next. How relaxing it was. Even the clock came out cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little topiary plants look so cute! I especially love the hearts on the top! The subtle details in this piece are what makes it so special, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is is with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming together nicely, isn't it?
> 
> This didn't take long to do at all. I think the next step is to paint the mice! I wanted to be fresh today to do that. I can't believe how quickly this is going and how nice it looks already. Maybe I WILL have it done in time for Willow's birthday after all!
> 
> Have I mentioned that I LOVE what I do for a living?
> 
> Even though this is something that I am doing for myself, I am learning several different and new (to me) techniques. It will help improve my own skills in the long run and hopefully I can apply some of them to my next projects.
> 
> Painting a fairy tale subject such as this just makes me happy. It is fun to allow my mind to wander back to the memories of my childhood and for a little while at least, I am THERE!
> 
> I don't think I will every get too old to enjoy a good fairy tale! Whether I have children around or not, there will always be the child inside of me that adores them. Thanks to Willow, I have an 'excuse' for now. After that, we will have to think of something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! May your day be filled with daydreams!


The child inside of us never dies. As we get older we forget what we are doing moment to moment, WHERE DID I PUT THAT. but we remember the early years, they where so intense in discovery I guess.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Return to Fairyland*
> 
> Who doesn't like to daydream sometimes? Who doesn't like to allow their thoughts to wander to places impossible to visit?
> 
> As children, we learn to daydream from the many stories and fairy tales we are told and read about. We visit fantastic places, where nothing is impossible and characters are not always human. We hear of mermaids, wizards, and other magical creatures that take on a personality and life that can only occur in our imaginations. It is wonderful and fascinating all at once.
> 
> We learn lessons from many of these stories, as that seems to be their initial intention. But most of the time, when we are young, we don't even realize that we are 'learning'. We are simply so delighted by the events that we want to read the stories over and over (and over) again.
> 
> Stories such as these are a fond memory from my own childhood. We didn't have much, but we did have access to a wonderful array of books. Many of them were old and smelled a bit musty, as they were passed down from my grandmother and who knows who read them before her.
> 
> There were many types of stories - mysteries such as the "Nancy Drew" and "The Hardy Boys" series (I think she had them all!), classics such as "Little Women", and of course, the fairy tales. This was a time before Disney had a hold on most of the popular fairy tales and things were not produced on such a grand scale. Of course, there were already Disney movies such as Snow White and Cinderella, but the movies were not accompanied by the tons of marketing merchandise that we see today. I think one of my first times to a movie house was to see the movie "Bambi" in the late '60's (Yes! I cried!) It brought cartoon stories and fairy tales to an entire new level - the big screen.
> 
> But most of my knowledge of the classic stories was through reading books or hearing stories. I don't want to sound 'old', but I like how when reading a book or listening to a story, it was up to our own mind to more or less 'fill in the blanks' and create the pictures or visions that go along with the stories. It may seem funny, but for many of those stories, I still have the same pictures in my mind today that I did nearly 50 years ago. No movie could ever equal that.
> 
> The best thing about fairy tales and stories is that you can enjoy them forever. Not only can you pass them down to your own children and grandchildren, but there is nothing that says you can't relive and enjoy them yourself - no matter how old you get.
> 
> Those of you who follow me know that I enjoy many types of art. If I were to have a 'specialty' for my own artwork, I would probably say that it is 'realistic wildlife'. I think that I have developed an ability to recreate what I see in front of me. It comes rather easy to me these days, and I am able to do it in many forms of media and types of paint. But that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy creating other types of art as well. I thoroughly enjoy painting others' patterns and following their style of painting. I think it is a good exercise for me and helps round me out as an artist within my own rite. I rarely paint a project where I don't learn something new. Following others' techniques and styles will only enhance my own. Besides that - it is FUN!
> 
> When I saw the new design that Peggy Harris created for her Japan class, I knew I HAD to paint it. I don't think it would have mattered if I had a recipient for it or not. I would keep it for myself, if anything. But I do have a grand daughter
> 
> (Willow) who is having a third birthday and I think it will delight her. (I suppose I have to paint more than one so I can keep one for me!) Long story short, I contacted Peggy and offered to cut the adorable tiara surfaces for her for her North American audience. I had to wait a bit until she finished the class and was able to 'release' the pattern here. But the wait was worth while. Things seemed to fall into place and with us moving and all, the timing worked out perfectly.
> 
> Last weekend, she debuted this adorable pattern and surface on her Facebook page - Peggy Harris Collectibles. It is now available in a special pattern/surface package there. Later on, I will carry the SURFACE ONLY on my site. You will still need to go to Peggy for the pattern, but she offers it both in print and PDF so you can get started right away. To me, it is a magical journey through fairyland that is not only fun to paint, but fairly easy as well. Her instructions are full and complete and has so far been fun and no pressure, even though this isn't my usual painting style. I am learning quite a bit with it! I showed you the beginnings of it in yesterday's post, and I wanted to continue to show you how I did last night. I had a lot to do yesterday, including making up an ad for an online magazine, so I didn't get at it until after 8pm. But I made a lot of progress and I wanted to show you just how much I accomplished in a short time.
> 
> I finished the three railings and stairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shading and highlighting was really fun. Since it is more of a cartoon than realistic, it was a 'looser' type of painting that didn't have to be fussy. I used my DecoArt Americana acrylic paints with the Canvas Gel extender to keep the paint moving a bit longer and to offer some more transparency. This worked really well for toning and subtle shading. If you haven't tried this method, I highly recommend it. The longer open time makes things go really easy, as you have time to move the paint just where you want to.
> 
> Here is a picture with the frame around it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the REAL fun started!
> 
> I got to add the clock, flowers and topiary shades and highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is really "no way" you can mess this up. It is just a series of "tap" "tap" "tap" with one color, than the next. How relaxing it was. Even the clock came out cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little topiary plants look so cute! I especially love the hearts on the top! The subtle details in this piece are what makes it so special, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is is with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming together nicely, isn't it?
> 
> This didn't take long to do at all. I think the next step is to paint the mice! I wanted to be fresh today to do that. I can't believe how quickly this is going and how nice it looks already. Maybe I WILL have it done in time for Willow's birthday after all!
> 
> Have I mentioned that I LOVE what I do for a living?
> 
> Even though this is something that I am doing for myself, I am learning several different and new (to me) techniques. It will help improve my own skills in the long run and hopefully I can apply some of them to my next projects.
> 
> Painting a fairy tale subject such as this just makes me happy. It is fun to allow my mind to wander back to the memories of my childhood and for a little while at least, I am THERE!
> 
> I don't think I will every get too old to enjoy a good fairy tale! Whether I have children around or not, there will always be the child inside of me that adores them. Thanks to Willow, I have an 'excuse' for now. After that, we will have to think of something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all! May your day be filled with daydreams!


Thank you, Brian. I like reminiscing. I think as we get older, we find comfort in doing so. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Plays Well With Others*

Aristotle said "The whole is more than the sum of its parts."

While most of us know that in the literal sense that statement is incorrect, figuratively I think it has a lot of merit. The way that I interpret it is that we accomplish a great deal more working together with others than we can accomplish individually. I am seeing evidence of that lately in so many aspects of my work.

Since Keith has come to be a my partner, our business has soared. Not only is it easier to share the day to day tasks with someone (He is the "I.T. Guy" (Internet Technology) and I am the "P.R Girl" (Public Relations)). It is a relationship that doesn't always work - especially among couples, but because of our mutual respect and admiration for the others' abilities, and the trust which allows us to 'let go' of some things, we are each able to pursue our own interests without having to worry about filling every single need that a small business requires. And that is a GREAT thing. It allows us to spend more time on what each of us love doing most - designing new projects for others to enjoy. It is what I call a "win/win/win" for all involved: Keith, myself and our customers.

Lately, I am finding that this philosophy works well in other aspects of our business as well. Since the beginning of the year, I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews - a decorative painting artist whom I have admired for quite a long time. I have always loved her designs and I had the idea to create a Facebook page as a support group for one of her projects - "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornament series from her book "Christmas Blessings". Those of you who follow my posts regularly know that this has been fabulously successful for all involved. We now have over 300 people in our group (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them!), and whether the members are actually creating the ornaments themselves or just cheering us on, it is an exciting and fun place that is promoting creativity and painting and friendship. It has made me some wonderful friends - Lynne included - and I admit from a business standpoint, it has helped my business grow in a way I could have never imagined. It was one of those 'happy accidents' that came from a pure desire to do what we love. Along the way, it has taught me a valuable lesson: working together with others who share my passion for creating not only helps the my business grow, but also helps bring positive excitement to the entire industry. I think that is a wonderful thing any way you look at it.

I remember sitting in one of my university art classes on a day when we were discussing the 'business of being an artist.' Most of us who were there in class had a true love of creating, so naturally we were exploring the different vocations associated with earning a living in an artistic field. Among the most stable and highest paying jobs available to artists was that of a "graphic designer." However, it was the general consensus that jobs in graphic design were not only highly stressful, but cut throat and competitive. Our instructor did everything in his power to discourage us from following that path. He cited companies such as Leo Burnett (which was based in Chicago) and mentioned that he had some associates that had worked there and suffered great anxiety and stress because of the fast-paced, competitive nature of the advertising industry.

Knowing even back then that I had a 'soft heart', I knew I wouldn't be happy in a job such as that. It would eat me alive. But it didn't discourage me from tucking into the back of my mind the thought of someday earning my living through art. I have always loved creating things. My earliest memories are those of me coloring, painting and embroidering. I never lost that desire to do so on a daily basis. I also wanted to share the good feelings I get from creating with others through teaching. Whether it be creating with paint, wood or thread, it is something that drives me every single day and makes me happy. It is a good way to live, and well worth the time it took for me to get to this point.

Now we are back at the present time, and I am finding that I am thoroughly enjoying working with like-minded artists and collaborating on several different types of projects. I am helping Sandy Warner McTier with the computer graphics for her adorable new stamps. I am producing custom wood surfaces for many artists that I long admired, such as Amy Mogish, Peggy Harris, and additional projects with Lynne Andrews to name a few. There are more in the works, too and I can't wait to reveal what is in store. I think the hardest part is keeping quiet about things until they are ready to be presented. Working with these artists is a priviledge that I never thought I would experience. I have learned so much from each of them, and it also has brought my work to a new level. I am very grateful for the opportunity and I try to step up to the plate and hit a home run with each project. It has been a win/win/win for everyone, I believe.

With autumn knocking at our door, I am (as are most designers) thinking ahead to fall projects. While I was going through my Halloween things the other day, I came across my little "Boo Bunny" magnets that I made from Peggy Harris' pattern several years ago. I was just returning to decorative painting after a long absence when I painted them, and they were one of the projects that kicked me back into that area of artwork and reawakened my desire to paint. Back then, I had a few people ask if I would cut the wood pieces, as Peggy's original pattern was done on a flat surface, and I did so. I had few painting followers then and the project came and went, although each year I took out my magnets and admired them.

With my recent collaboration with Peggy's Cinderealla Mouse tiara project, I thought I would ask her if it was OK for me to offer these cute little bunny ghosts as wood pieces and stand-ups. She graciously agreed and I helped her rewrite her instructions to make a marketable pattern packet which uses either Folk Art Acrylics or DecoArt Americanas to create this project.










Not only is the PATTERN Packet available on my website (PH01 -Peggy Harris "Boo Bunnies" Painting Pattern), but I am also offering an Ornament Wood Kit (SLDPK150), a Stand-Up Wood Kit (SLDPK151)










. . . and a Pattern and Wood Kit Combo (SLDPS150) which includes the full color pattern for all the bunnies, as well as a set of the 3.5" wood ornaments or magnets.










It is a fun way to get started on your autumn crafting and make these adorable ornaments or magnets! I hope you stop by the site and check things out. You can now also go directly to the painting section of my site by using the url http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. I find that avoids some of the confusion that my painters had when coming to the site.

As for my own "Cinderella Mouse" project, I had some time to work on it last night. I am thrilled with how it is progressing! I first sketched in the fur with the undercoats:










. . . and then began adding the details:










The layering that Peggy teaches really makes this project fast and easy!










Before long, I finished the fur on the two mice and began basing out the clothing.










I got tired after that and called it a night. But I can't help but admire it with the pretty tiara frame laying on top!










I hope to finish it off today. I am pretty much in the home stretch. I am such a slow painter, but it really didn't take me long to do. I love seeing it come to life and I think I may have to paint another one for myself. (This one is for my grand daughter, Willow.) I will keep you posted.

Keith also revealed a new design on our site. All week I have been watching him draw these exquisite Large Filigree Ornament Frames with Optional Silhouette designs (SLDK685)










The pattern for these lovely ornaments is now up on the site on the main scroll saw page. I think they are absolutely beautiful and I am sure they will be very popular.

Well, that is about all for today. I was up early and wanted to get to work.

I am so happy that I found not only a way to make a living being creative, but also some wonderful artists whom I call friends to share things with. It is so much more fun to have a colleague to share ideas with. I think they feel the same about me. In these days of everyone trying to be the 'best' and hearing of the competitive nature of some artists, it is nice to know there are those who enjoy working together with others and appreciate what fellow artists have to offer. I think that will help the industry grow and that the ones that will benefit most will be the students and customers. Collaborations are a wonderful thing, and the whole truly does exceed the sum of its parts in this instance. It is a wonderful thing for all involved.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Plays Well With Others*
> 
> Aristotle said "The whole is more than the sum of its parts."
> 
> While most of us know that in the literal sense that statement is incorrect, figuratively I think it has a lot of merit. The way that I interpret it is that we accomplish a great deal more working together with others than we can accomplish individually. I am seeing evidence of that lately in so many aspects of my work.
> 
> Since Keith has come to be a my partner, our business has soared. Not only is it easier to share the day to day tasks with someone (He is the "I.T. Guy" (Internet Technology) and I am the "P.R Girl" (Public Relations)). It is a relationship that doesn't always work - especially among couples, but because of our mutual respect and admiration for the others' abilities, and the trust which allows us to 'let go' of some things, we are each able to pursue our own interests without having to worry about filling every single need that a small business requires. And that is a GREAT thing. It allows us to spend more time on what each of us love doing most - designing new projects for others to enjoy. It is what I call a "win/win/win" for all involved: Keith, myself and our customers.
> 
> Lately, I am finding that this philosophy works well in other aspects of our business as well. Since the beginning of the year, I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews - a decorative painting artist whom I have admired for quite a long time. I have always loved her designs and I had the idea to create a Facebook page as a support group for one of her projects - "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornament series from her book "Christmas Blessings". Those of you who follow my posts regularly know that this has been fabulously successful for all involved. We now have over 300 people in our group (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them!), and whether the members are actually creating the ornaments themselves or just cheering us on, it is an exciting and fun place that is promoting creativity and painting and friendship. It has made me some wonderful friends - Lynne included - and I admit from a business standpoint, it has helped my business grow in a way I could have never imagined. It was one of those 'happy accidents' that came from a pure desire to do what we love. Along the way, it has taught me a valuable lesson: working together with others who share my passion for creating not only helps the my business grow, but also helps bring positive excitement to the entire industry. I think that is a wonderful thing any way you look at it.
> 
> I remember sitting in one of my university art classes on a day when we were discussing the 'business of being an artist.' Most of us who were there in class had a true love of creating, so naturally we were exploring the different vocations associated with earning a living in an artistic field. Among the most stable and highest paying jobs available to artists was that of a "graphic designer." However, it was the general consensus that jobs in graphic design were not only highly stressful, but cut throat and competitive. Our instructor did everything in his power to discourage us from following that path. He cited companies such as Leo Burnett (which was based in Chicago) and mentioned that he had some associates that had worked there and suffered great anxiety and stress because of the fast-paced, competitive nature of the advertising industry.
> 
> Knowing even back then that I had a 'soft heart', I knew I wouldn't be happy in a job such as that. It would eat me alive. But it didn't discourage me from tucking into the back of my mind the thought of someday earning my living through art. I have always loved creating things. My earliest memories are those of me coloring, painting and embroidering. I never lost that desire to do so on a daily basis. I also wanted to share the good feelings I get from creating with others through teaching. Whether it be creating with paint, wood or thread, it is something that drives me every single day and makes me happy. It is a good way to live, and well worth the time it took for me to get to this point.
> 
> Now we are back at the present time, and I am finding that I am thoroughly enjoying working with like-minded artists and collaborating on several different types of projects. I am helping Sandy Warner McTier with the computer graphics for her adorable new stamps. I am producing custom wood surfaces for many artists that I long admired, such as Amy Mogish, Peggy Harris, and additional projects with Lynne Andrews to name a few. There are more in the works, too and I can't wait to reveal what is in store. I think the hardest part is keeping quiet about things until they are ready to be presented. Working with these artists is a priviledge that I never thought I would experience. I have learned so much from each of them, and it also has brought my work to a new level. I am very grateful for the opportunity and I try to step up to the plate and hit a home run with each project. It has been a win/win/win for everyone, I believe.
> 
> With autumn knocking at our door, I am (as are most designers) thinking ahead to fall projects. While I was going through my Halloween things the other day, I came across my little "Boo Bunny" magnets that I made from Peggy Harris' pattern several years ago. I was just returning to decorative painting after a long absence when I painted them, and they were one of the projects that kicked me back into that area of artwork and reawakened my desire to paint. Back then, I had a few people ask if I would cut the wood pieces, as Peggy's original pattern was done on a flat surface, and I did so. I had few painting followers then and the project came and went, although each year I took out my magnets and admired them.
> 
> With my recent collaboration with Peggy's Cinderealla Mouse tiara project, I thought I would ask her if it was OK for me to offer these cute little bunny ghosts as wood pieces and stand-ups. She graciously agreed and I helped her rewrite her instructions to make a marketable pattern packet which uses either Folk Art Acrylics or DecoArt Americanas to create this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is the PATTERN Packet available on my website (PH01 -Peggy Harris "Boo Bunnies" Painting Pattern), but I am also offering an Ornament Wood Kit (SLDPK150), a Stand-Up Wood Kit (SLDPK151)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a Pattern and Wood Kit Combo (SLDPS150) which includes the full color pattern for all the bunnies, as well as a set of the 3.5" wood ornaments or magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun way to get started on your autumn crafting and make these adorable ornaments or magnets! I hope you stop by the site and check things out. You can now also go directly to the painting section of my site by using the url http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. I find that avoids some of the confusion that my painters had when coming to the site.
> 
> As for my own "Cinderella Mouse" project, I had some time to work on it last night. I am thrilled with how it is progressing! I first sketched in the fur with the undercoats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and then began adding the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The layering that Peggy teaches really makes this project fast and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before long, I finished the fur on the two mice and began basing out the clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired after that and called it a night. But I can't help but admire it with the pretty tiara frame laying on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish it off today. I am pretty much in the home stretch. I am such a slow painter, but it really didn't take me long to do. I love seeing it come to life and I think I may have to paint another one for myself. (This one is for my grand daughter, Willow.) I will keep you posted.
> 
> Keith also revealed a new design on our site. All week I have been watching him draw these exquisite Large Filigree Ornament Frames with Optional Silhouette designs (SLDK685)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for these lovely ornaments is now up on the site on the main scroll saw page. I think they are absolutely beautiful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I was up early and wanted to get to work.
> 
> I am so happy that I found not only a way to make a living being creative, but also some wonderful artists whom I call friends to share things with. It is so much more fun to have a colleague to share ideas with. I think they feel the same about me. In these days of everyone trying to be the 'best' and hearing of the competitive nature of some artists, it is nice to know there are those who enjoy working together with others and appreciate what fellow artists have to offer. I think that will help the industry grow and that the ones that will benefit most will be the students and customers. Collaborations are a wonderful thing, and the whole truly does exceed the sum of its parts in this instance. It is a wonderful thing for all involved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


You write in such a beautiful and touching way, travelling and at my daughters, has wifi so I can do more on the internet, will read more of your blogs, I have been researching different ways to decorate and color wood. On my way to do a volunteer work project in Oregon and order supplies. Thanks for sharing your life.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Plays Well With Others*
> 
> Aristotle said "The whole is more than the sum of its parts."
> 
> While most of us know that in the literal sense that statement is incorrect, figuratively I think it has a lot of merit. The way that I interpret it is that we accomplish a great deal more working together with others than we can accomplish individually. I am seeing evidence of that lately in so many aspects of my work.
> 
> Since Keith has come to be a my partner, our business has soared. Not only is it easier to share the day to day tasks with someone (He is the "I.T. Guy" (Internet Technology) and I am the "P.R Girl" (Public Relations)). It is a relationship that doesn't always work - especially among couples, but because of our mutual respect and admiration for the others' abilities, and the trust which allows us to 'let go' of some things, we are each able to pursue our own interests without having to worry about filling every single need that a small business requires. And that is a GREAT thing. It allows us to spend more time on what each of us love doing most - designing new projects for others to enjoy. It is what I call a "win/win/win" for all involved: Keith, myself and our customers.
> 
> Lately, I am finding that this philosophy works well in other aspects of our business as well. Since the beginning of the year, I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews - a decorative painting artist whom I have admired for quite a long time. I have always loved her designs and I had the idea to create a Facebook page as a support group for one of her projects - "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornament series from her book "Christmas Blessings". Those of you who follow my posts regularly know that this has been fabulously successful for all involved. We now have over 300 people in our group (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them!), and whether the members are actually creating the ornaments themselves or just cheering us on, it is an exciting and fun place that is promoting creativity and painting and friendship. It has made me some wonderful friends - Lynne included - and I admit from a business standpoint, it has helped my business grow in a way I could have never imagined. It was one of those 'happy accidents' that came from a pure desire to do what we love. Along the way, it has taught me a valuable lesson: working together with others who share my passion for creating not only helps the my business grow, but also helps bring positive excitement to the entire industry. I think that is a wonderful thing any way you look at it.
> 
> I remember sitting in one of my university art classes on a day when we were discussing the 'business of being an artist.' Most of us who were there in class had a true love of creating, so naturally we were exploring the different vocations associated with earning a living in an artistic field. Among the most stable and highest paying jobs available to artists was that of a "graphic designer." However, it was the general consensus that jobs in graphic design were not only highly stressful, but cut throat and competitive. Our instructor did everything in his power to discourage us from following that path. He cited companies such as Leo Burnett (which was based in Chicago) and mentioned that he had some associates that had worked there and suffered great anxiety and stress because of the fast-paced, competitive nature of the advertising industry.
> 
> Knowing even back then that I had a 'soft heart', I knew I wouldn't be happy in a job such as that. It would eat me alive. But it didn't discourage me from tucking into the back of my mind the thought of someday earning my living through art. I have always loved creating things. My earliest memories are those of me coloring, painting and embroidering. I never lost that desire to do so on a daily basis. I also wanted to share the good feelings I get from creating with others through teaching. Whether it be creating with paint, wood or thread, it is something that drives me every single day and makes me happy. It is a good way to live, and well worth the time it took for me to get to this point.
> 
> Now we are back at the present time, and I am finding that I am thoroughly enjoying working with like-minded artists and collaborating on several different types of projects. I am helping Sandy Warner McTier with the computer graphics for her adorable new stamps. I am producing custom wood surfaces for many artists that I long admired, such as Amy Mogish, Peggy Harris, and additional projects with Lynne Andrews to name a few. There are more in the works, too and I can't wait to reveal what is in store. I think the hardest part is keeping quiet about things until they are ready to be presented. Working with these artists is a priviledge that I never thought I would experience. I have learned so much from each of them, and it also has brought my work to a new level. I am very grateful for the opportunity and I try to step up to the plate and hit a home run with each project. It has been a win/win/win for everyone, I believe.
> 
> With autumn knocking at our door, I am (as are most designers) thinking ahead to fall projects. While I was going through my Halloween things the other day, I came across my little "Boo Bunny" magnets that I made from Peggy Harris' pattern several years ago. I was just returning to decorative painting after a long absence when I painted them, and they were one of the projects that kicked me back into that area of artwork and reawakened my desire to paint. Back then, I had a few people ask if I would cut the wood pieces, as Peggy's original pattern was done on a flat surface, and I did so. I had few painting followers then and the project came and went, although each year I took out my magnets and admired them.
> 
> With my recent collaboration with Peggy's Cinderealla Mouse tiara project, I thought I would ask her if it was OK for me to offer these cute little bunny ghosts as wood pieces and stand-ups. She graciously agreed and I helped her rewrite her instructions to make a marketable pattern packet which uses either Folk Art Acrylics or DecoArt Americanas to create this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is the PATTERN Packet available on my website (PH01 -Peggy Harris "Boo Bunnies" Painting Pattern), but I am also offering an Ornament Wood Kit (SLDPK150), a Stand-Up Wood Kit (SLDPK151)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a Pattern and Wood Kit Combo (SLDPS150) which includes the full color pattern for all the bunnies, as well as a set of the 3.5" wood ornaments or magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun way to get started on your autumn crafting and make these adorable ornaments or magnets! I hope you stop by the site and check things out. You can now also go directly to the painting section of my site by using the url http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. I find that avoids some of the confusion that my painters had when coming to the site.
> 
> As for my own "Cinderella Mouse" project, I had some time to work on it last night. I am thrilled with how it is progressing! I first sketched in the fur with the undercoats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and then began adding the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The layering that Peggy teaches really makes this project fast and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before long, I finished the fur on the two mice and began basing out the clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired after that and called it a night. But I can't help but admire it with the pretty tiara frame laying on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish it off today. I am pretty much in the home stretch. I am such a slow painter, but it really didn't take me long to do. I love seeing it come to life and I think I may have to paint another one for myself. (This one is for my grand daughter, Willow.) I will keep you posted.
> 
> Keith also revealed a new design on our site. All week I have been watching him draw these exquisite Large Filigree Ornament Frames with Optional Silhouette designs (SLDK685)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for these lovely ornaments is now up on the site on the main scroll saw page. I think they are absolutely beautiful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I was up early and wanted to get to work.
> 
> I am so happy that I found not only a way to make a living being creative, but also some wonderful artists whom I call friends to share things with. It is so much more fun to have a colleague to share ideas with. I think they feel the same about me. In these days of everyone trying to be the 'best' and hearing of the competitive nature of some artists, it is nice to know there are those who enjoy working together with others and appreciate what fellow artists have to offer. I think that will help the industry grow and that the ones that will benefit most will be the students and customers. Collaborations are a wonderful thing, and the whole truly does exceed the sum of its parts in this instance. It is a wonderful thing for all involved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you very much for you kind comments. I usually just get up in the morning and spill my thoughts. Many times I don't even reread what I write (thus the typos or grammar errors occasionally!) 

I like writing and sharing my thoughts because people tell me it sometimes inspires them. I never thought when I began blogging that it would become such a habit. But over 1700 posts later, I guess it did!

I have made many wonderful friends through my posts and I have learned so much from so many. It is nice to be appreciated, too. I am glad you like them! 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Plays Well With Others*
> 
> Aristotle said "The whole is more than the sum of its parts."
> 
> While most of us know that in the literal sense that statement is incorrect, figuratively I think it has a lot of merit. The way that I interpret it is that we accomplish a great deal more working together with others than we can accomplish individually. I am seeing evidence of that lately in so many aspects of my work.
> 
> Since Keith has come to be a my partner, our business has soared. Not only is it easier to share the day to day tasks with someone (He is the "I.T. Guy" (Internet Technology) and I am the "P.R Girl" (Public Relations)). It is a relationship that doesn't always work - especially among couples, but because of our mutual respect and admiration for the others' abilities, and the trust which allows us to 'let go' of some things, we are each able to pursue our own interests without having to worry about filling every single need that a small business requires. And that is a GREAT thing. It allows us to spend more time on what each of us love doing most - designing new projects for others to enjoy. It is what I call a "win/win/win" for all involved: Keith, myself and our customers.
> 
> Lately, I am finding that this philosophy works well in other aspects of our business as well. Since the beginning of the year, I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews - a decorative painting artist whom I have admired for quite a long time. I have always loved her designs and I had the idea to create a Facebook page as a support group for one of her projects - "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornament series from her book "Christmas Blessings". Those of you who follow my posts regularly know that this has been fabulously successful for all involved. We now have over 300 people in our group (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them!), and whether the members are actually creating the ornaments themselves or just cheering us on, it is an exciting and fun place that is promoting creativity and painting and friendship. It has made me some wonderful friends - Lynne included - and I admit from a business standpoint, it has helped my business grow in a way I could have never imagined. It was one of those 'happy accidents' that came from a pure desire to do what we love. Along the way, it has taught me a valuable lesson: working together with others who share my passion for creating not only helps the my business grow, but also helps bring positive excitement to the entire industry. I think that is a wonderful thing any way you look at it.
> 
> I remember sitting in one of my university art classes on a day when we were discussing the 'business of being an artist.' Most of us who were there in class had a true love of creating, so naturally we were exploring the different vocations associated with earning a living in an artistic field. Among the most stable and highest paying jobs available to artists was that of a "graphic designer." However, it was the general consensus that jobs in graphic design were not only highly stressful, but cut throat and competitive. Our instructor did everything in his power to discourage us from following that path. He cited companies such as Leo Burnett (which was based in Chicago) and mentioned that he had some associates that had worked there and suffered great anxiety and stress because of the fast-paced, competitive nature of the advertising industry.
> 
> Knowing even back then that I had a 'soft heart', I knew I wouldn't be happy in a job such as that. It would eat me alive. But it didn't discourage me from tucking into the back of my mind the thought of someday earning my living through art. I have always loved creating things. My earliest memories are those of me coloring, painting and embroidering. I never lost that desire to do so on a daily basis. I also wanted to share the good feelings I get from creating with others through teaching. Whether it be creating with paint, wood or thread, it is something that drives me every single day and makes me happy. It is a good way to live, and well worth the time it took for me to get to this point.
> 
> Now we are back at the present time, and I am finding that I am thoroughly enjoying working with like-minded artists and collaborating on several different types of projects. I am helping Sandy Warner McTier with the computer graphics for her adorable new stamps. I am producing custom wood surfaces for many artists that I long admired, such as Amy Mogish, Peggy Harris, and additional projects with Lynne Andrews to name a few. There are more in the works, too and I can't wait to reveal what is in store. I think the hardest part is keeping quiet about things until they are ready to be presented. Working with these artists is a priviledge that I never thought I would experience. I have learned so much from each of them, and it also has brought my work to a new level. I am very grateful for the opportunity and I try to step up to the plate and hit a home run with each project. It has been a win/win/win for everyone, I believe.
> 
> With autumn knocking at our door, I am (as are most designers) thinking ahead to fall projects. While I was going through my Halloween things the other day, I came across my little "Boo Bunny" magnets that I made from Peggy Harris' pattern several years ago. I was just returning to decorative painting after a long absence when I painted them, and they were one of the projects that kicked me back into that area of artwork and reawakened my desire to paint. Back then, I had a few people ask if I would cut the wood pieces, as Peggy's original pattern was done on a flat surface, and I did so. I had few painting followers then and the project came and went, although each year I took out my magnets and admired them.
> 
> With my recent collaboration with Peggy's Cinderealla Mouse tiara project, I thought I would ask her if it was OK for me to offer these cute little bunny ghosts as wood pieces and stand-ups. She graciously agreed and I helped her rewrite her instructions to make a marketable pattern packet which uses either Folk Art Acrylics or DecoArt Americanas to create this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is the PATTERN Packet available on my website (PH01 -Peggy Harris "Boo Bunnies" Painting Pattern), but I am also offering an Ornament Wood Kit (SLDPK150), a Stand-Up Wood Kit (SLDPK151)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a Pattern and Wood Kit Combo (SLDPS150) which includes the full color pattern for all the bunnies, as well as a set of the 3.5" wood ornaments or magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun way to get started on your autumn crafting and make these adorable ornaments or magnets! I hope you stop by the site and check things out. You can now also go directly to the painting section of my site by using the url http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. I find that avoids some of the confusion that my painters had when coming to the site.
> 
> As for my own "Cinderella Mouse" project, I had some time to work on it last night. I am thrilled with how it is progressing! I first sketched in the fur with the undercoats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and then began adding the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The layering that Peggy teaches really makes this project fast and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before long, I finished the fur on the two mice and began basing out the clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired after that and called it a night. But I can't help but admire it with the pretty tiara frame laying on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish it off today. I am pretty much in the home stretch. I am such a slow painter, but it really didn't take me long to do. I love seeing it come to life and I think I may have to paint another one for myself. (This one is for my grand daughter, Willow.) I will keep you posted.
> 
> Keith also revealed a new design on our site. All week I have been watching him draw these exquisite Large Filigree Ornament Frames with Optional Silhouette designs (SLDK685)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for these lovely ornaments is now up on the site on the main scroll saw page. I think they are absolutely beautiful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I was up early and wanted to get to work.
> 
> I am so happy that I found not only a way to make a living being creative, but also some wonderful artists whom I call friends to share things with. It is so much more fun to have a colleague to share ideas with. I think they feel the same about me. In these days of everyone trying to be the 'best' and hearing of the competitive nature of some artists, it is nice to know there are those who enjoy working together with others and appreciate what fellow artists have to offer. I think that will help the industry grow and that the ones that will benefit most will be the students and customers. Collaborations are a wonderful thing, and the whole truly does exceed the sum of its parts in this instance. It is a wonderful thing for all involved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Love Keith's new ornaments. They will make beautiful Christmas stocking stuffers. Your mice are looking very cute.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Plays Well With Others*
> 
> Aristotle said "The whole is more than the sum of its parts."
> 
> While most of us know that in the literal sense that statement is incorrect, figuratively I think it has a lot of merit. The way that I interpret it is that we accomplish a great deal more working together with others than we can accomplish individually. I am seeing evidence of that lately in so many aspects of my work.
> 
> Since Keith has come to be a my partner, our business has soared. Not only is it easier to share the day to day tasks with someone (He is the "I.T. Guy" (Internet Technology) and I am the "P.R Girl" (Public Relations)). It is a relationship that doesn't always work - especially among couples, but because of our mutual respect and admiration for the others' abilities, and the trust which allows us to 'let go' of some things, we are each able to pursue our own interests without having to worry about filling every single need that a small business requires. And that is a GREAT thing. It allows us to spend more time on what each of us love doing most - designing new projects for others to enjoy. It is what I call a "win/win/win" for all involved: Keith, myself and our customers.
> 
> Lately, I am finding that this philosophy works well in other aspects of our business as well. Since the beginning of the year, I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews - a decorative painting artist whom I have admired for quite a long time. I have always loved her designs and I had the idea to create a Facebook page as a support group for one of her projects - "The 12 Days of Christmas" ornament series from her book "Christmas Blessings". Those of you who follow my posts regularly know that this has been fabulously successful for all involved. We now have over 300 people in our group (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We Are Making Them!), and whether the members are actually creating the ornaments themselves or just cheering us on, it is an exciting and fun place that is promoting creativity and painting and friendship. It has made me some wonderful friends - Lynne included - and I admit from a business standpoint, it has helped my business grow in a way I could have never imagined. It was one of those 'happy accidents' that came from a pure desire to do what we love. Along the way, it has taught me a valuable lesson: working together with others who share my passion for creating not only helps the my business grow, but also helps bring positive excitement to the entire industry. I think that is a wonderful thing any way you look at it.
> 
> I remember sitting in one of my university art classes on a day when we were discussing the 'business of being an artist.' Most of us who were there in class had a true love of creating, so naturally we were exploring the different vocations associated with earning a living in an artistic field. Among the most stable and highest paying jobs available to artists was that of a "graphic designer." However, it was the general consensus that jobs in graphic design were not only highly stressful, but cut throat and competitive. Our instructor did everything in his power to discourage us from following that path. He cited companies such as Leo Burnett (which was based in Chicago) and mentioned that he had some associates that had worked there and suffered great anxiety and stress because of the fast-paced, competitive nature of the advertising industry.
> 
> Knowing even back then that I had a 'soft heart', I knew I wouldn't be happy in a job such as that. It would eat me alive. But it didn't discourage me from tucking into the back of my mind the thought of someday earning my living through art. I have always loved creating things. My earliest memories are those of me coloring, painting and embroidering. I never lost that desire to do so on a daily basis. I also wanted to share the good feelings I get from creating with others through teaching. Whether it be creating with paint, wood or thread, it is something that drives me every single day and makes me happy. It is a good way to live, and well worth the time it took for me to get to this point.
> 
> Now we are back at the present time, and I am finding that I am thoroughly enjoying working with like-minded artists and collaborating on several different types of projects. I am helping Sandy Warner McTier with the computer graphics for her adorable new stamps. I am producing custom wood surfaces for many artists that I long admired, such as Amy Mogish, Peggy Harris, and additional projects with Lynne Andrews to name a few. There are more in the works, too and I can't wait to reveal what is in store. I think the hardest part is keeping quiet about things until they are ready to be presented. Working with these artists is a priviledge that I never thought I would experience. I have learned so much from each of them, and it also has brought my work to a new level. I am very grateful for the opportunity and I try to step up to the plate and hit a home run with each project. It has been a win/win/win for everyone, I believe.
> 
> With autumn knocking at our door, I am (as are most designers) thinking ahead to fall projects. While I was going through my Halloween things the other day, I came across my little "Boo Bunny" magnets that I made from Peggy Harris' pattern several years ago. I was just returning to decorative painting after a long absence when I painted them, and they were one of the projects that kicked me back into that area of artwork and reawakened my desire to paint. Back then, I had a few people ask if I would cut the wood pieces, as Peggy's original pattern was done on a flat surface, and I did so. I had few painting followers then and the project came and went, although each year I took out my magnets and admired them.
> 
> With my recent collaboration with Peggy's Cinderealla Mouse tiara project, I thought I would ask her if it was OK for me to offer these cute little bunny ghosts as wood pieces and stand-ups. She graciously agreed and I helped her rewrite her instructions to make a marketable pattern packet which uses either Folk Art Acrylics or DecoArt Americanas to create this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is the PATTERN Packet available on my website (PH01 -Peggy Harris "Boo Bunnies" Painting Pattern), but I am also offering an Ornament Wood Kit (SLDPK150), a Stand-Up Wood Kit (SLDPK151)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a Pattern and Wood Kit Combo (SLDPS150) which includes the full color pattern for all the bunnies, as well as a set of the 3.5" wood ornaments or magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun way to get started on your autumn crafting and make these adorable ornaments or magnets! I hope you stop by the site and check things out. You can now also go directly to the painting section of my site by using the url http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. I find that avoids some of the confusion that my painters had when coming to the site.
> 
> As for my own "Cinderella Mouse" project, I had some time to work on it last night. I am thrilled with how it is progressing! I first sketched in the fur with the undercoats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and then began adding the details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The layering that Peggy teaches really makes this project fast and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before long, I finished the fur on the two mice and began basing out the clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired after that and called it a night. But I can't help but admire it with the pretty tiara frame laying on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish it off today. I am pretty much in the home stretch. I am such a slow painter, but it really didn't take me long to do. I love seeing it come to life and I think I may have to paint another one for myself. (This one is for my grand daughter, Willow.) I will keep you posted.
> 
> Keith also revealed a new design on our site. All week I have been watching him draw these exquisite Large Filigree Ornament Frames with Optional Silhouette designs (SLDK685)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern for these lovely ornaments is now up on the site on the main scroll saw page. I think they are absolutely beautiful and I am sure they will be very popular.
> 
> Well, that is about all for today. I was up early and wanted to get to work.
> 
> I am so happy that I found not only a way to make a living being creative, but also some wonderful artists whom I call friends to share things with. It is so much more fun to have a colleague to share ideas with. I think they feel the same about me. In these days of everyone trying to be the 'best' and hearing of the competitive nature of some artists, it is nice to know there are those who enjoy working together with others and appreciate what fellow artists have to offer. I think that will help the industry grow and that the ones that will benefit most will be the students and customers. Collaborations are a wonderful thing, and the whole truly does exceed the sum of its parts in this instance. It is a wonderful thing for all involved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! I am sorry - I just saw this. For some reason I wasn't notified that you commented. :/

I appreciate your comments very much. I hope you have a great week ahead. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Enjoying the Journey*

It is raining today. That is good for us here in Nova Scotia.

While it has been a beautiful summer by most people's standards (mine, anyway!) it has been quite dry and the rain is very much appreciated. I supposed that it is appropriate that the piece "Raindrops" by Chopin just came on my headphones. I didn't plan it that way. I am listening to a six hour playlist of 'relaxing classical music' from YouTube. I like that lately in the morning. It is a good way to begin my day.

My day started 'late' today. I slept in until just after 8am. For me that is late because I am usually up at six. I have been working the 'night shift' a bit though and didn't get to sleep until after midnight. I don't want to burn the candle at both ends and get ill. Besides . . . it felt good to roll over one more time and get a little additional sleep. Hearing the falling rain does that to me. I love hearing the sound of it outside the window. It is so calming.

I have a lot planned for this weekend, although by some people's standards it may not be too exciting. Today I am going to finish my "Cinderella Mouse" piece by Peggy Harris. (Those who are interested in doing this piece yourself can get the wood and pattern on Peggy's Facebook Page.) It is a delightful project that I am thoroughly enjoying. Even though I am a slow painter, it is going pretty quickly considering the actual time I have put into it. I have been posting the progress photos in one of my Facebook painting groups and 'visiting' with my fellow painters each evening while painting it. If my hands were kept busy pushing the brushes rather than typing, I would have probably already finished. But the journey is really the best part. Lots of painters know that.

Yesterday, we left our Charming Prince half-naked and poor little "Cindy" unclothed. (That sounds a bit risque, doesn't it??)










I was pretty pleased with the fur though, except the underside of the Prince's head. There was a gap between his neck and arm, making him look . . . well . . . "odd".

I added some extra fur in and shaded and highlighted his clothing.










Adding the gold metallic buttons and trim absolutely delighted me! I think you can see in this photo that I had previously brushed a very subtle wash of gold metallic paint on the railings (after all - this IS a MAGICAL moment!) and I loved that subtle effect. But the shiny gold paint really adds a lot to his outfit, making him look quite regal. I was pleased as could be with him so far!

At this point, it was nearly midnight and I was starting to get tired. But poor "Cindy" was still without clothing. I thought that perhaps I would just begin the under layers of her fluffy dress before heading off to bed. But it was so relaxing and fun, that I continued on for quite a bit, and worked on it until it was 'almost' done.










She still needs detailing and highlights and glazing, but she is well on her way. I was premature when putting the blue bow in, as I still have some things I want to do to the body of the dress itself. I suppose it is good I quit when I did, as I was getting anxious to finish and I find when I push too hard, I muck it up because I rush things. So I had the presence of mind to tidy up things and sleep on it. I am glad I did.

I think that I want to apply a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust to just the dress (after the final shading and highlighting, of course!) After all, she is a princess. She should have a dress that shimmers, right? Then when the dress is complete I only have to paint the crown, chandelier and slippers. for the main piece. Then the final frame and I am DONE! (And YES! I see that they both need TAILS! I will do them last!)










I am really loving painting this fun piece. Part of me feels that I have no business doing this because I have so many of my own pieces that I want to develop. But like my Lynne Andrews list of pieces that I WILL be painting, I knew I HAD to do this one. I am happy that I have Willow (my grand daughter) so I have an 'excuse' to take time out to do this. (Let's be honest - I would have done it anyway! )

Sometimes it is the journey that is just as satisfying as the destination. Keith always says to me "your leisure time looks a lot like your work time." I suppose he is right. (Don't let him know I said that!) But think how FORTUNATE I am to have that as an observation.

I truly love what I do every single day. I am hoping that I can continue it as long as I am here on this Earth. Not many can say that.

This weekend, I plan on developing my own next painting project for Tole Town (for their September Quick Paint!) and working on a new scrolling pattern. I think that will keep me busy - rain or shine. I also have orders to fill for the darling "Boo Bunnies" that I featured in yesterday's post. I am happy they were well-received and I plan to paint my own stand up set for myself.

But that will be for another day . . .

Happy Friday to you all! Remember to take time to enjoy your own journey. It really makes your life FUN!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Journey*
> 
> It is raining today. That is good for us here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> While it has been a beautiful summer by most people's standards (mine, anyway!) it has been quite dry and the rain is very much appreciated. I supposed that it is appropriate that the piece "Raindrops" by Chopin just came on my headphones. I didn't plan it that way. I am listening to a six hour playlist of 'relaxing classical music' from YouTube. I like that lately in the morning. It is a good way to begin my day.
> 
> My day started 'late' today. I slept in until just after 8am. For me that is late because I am usually up at six. I have been working the 'night shift' a bit though and didn't get to sleep until after midnight. I don't want to burn the candle at both ends and get ill. Besides . . . it felt good to roll over one more time and get a little additional sleep. Hearing the falling rain does that to me. I love hearing the sound of it outside the window. It is so calming.
> 
> I have a lot planned for this weekend, although by some people's standards it may not be too exciting. Today I am going to finish my "Cinderella Mouse" piece by Peggy Harris. (Those who are interested in doing this piece yourself can get the wood and pattern on Peggy's Facebook Page.) It is a delightful project that I am thoroughly enjoying. Even though I am a slow painter, it is going pretty quickly considering the actual time I have put into it. I have been posting the progress photos in one of my Facebook painting groups and 'visiting' with my fellow painters each evening while painting it. If my hands were kept busy pushing the brushes rather than typing, I would have probably already finished. But the journey is really the best part. Lots of painters know that.
> 
> Yesterday, we left our Charming Prince half-naked and poor little "Cindy" unclothed. (That sounds a bit risque, doesn't it??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty pleased with the fur though, except the underside of the Prince's head. There was a gap between his neck and arm, making him look . . . well . . . "odd".
> 
> I added some extra fur in and shaded and highlighted his clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the gold metallic buttons and trim absolutely delighted me! I think you can see in this photo that I had previously brushed a very subtle wash of gold metallic paint on the railings (after all - this IS a MAGICAL moment!) and I loved that subtle effect. But the shiny gold paint really adds a lot to his outfit, making him look quite regal. I was pleased as could be with him so far!
> 
> At this point, it was nearly midnight and I was starting to get tired. But poor "Cindy" was still without clothing. I thought that perhaps I would just begin the under layers of her fluffy dress before heading off to bed. But it was so relaxing and fun, that I continued on for quite a bit, and worked on it until it was 'almost' done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still needs detailing and highlights and glazing, but she is well on her way. I was premature when putting the blue bow in, as I still have some things I want to do to the body of the dress itself. I suppose it is good I quit when I did, as I was getting anxious to finish and I find when I push too hard, I muck it up because I rush things. So I had the presence of mind to tidy up things and sleep on it. I am glad I did.
> 
> I think that I want to apply a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust to just the dress (after the final shading and highlighting, of course!) After all, she is a princess. She should have a dress that shimmers, right? Then when the dress is complete I only have to paint the crown, chandelier and slippers. for the main piece. Then the final frame and I am DONE! (And YES! I see that they both need TAILS! I will do them last!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really loving painting this fun piece. Part of me feels that I have no business doing this because I have so many of my own pieces that I want to develop. But like my Lynne Andrews list of pieces that I WILL be painting, I knew I HAD to do this one. I am happy that I have Willow (my grand daughter) so I have an 'excuse' to take time out to do this. (Let's be honest - I would have done it anyway! )
> 
> Sometimes it is the journey that is just as satisfying as the destination. Keith always says to me "your leisure time looks a lot like your work time." I suppose he is right. (Don't let him know I said that!) But think how FORTUNATE I am to have that as an observation.
> 
> I truly love what I do every single day. I am hoping that I can continue it as long as I am here on this Earth. Not many can say that.
> 
> This weekend, I plan on developing my own next painting project for Tole Town (for their September Quick Paint!) and working on a new scrolling pattern. I think that will keep me busy - rain or shine. I also have orders to fill for the darling "Boo Bunnies" that I featured in yesterday's post. I am happy they were well-received and I plan to paint my own stand up set for myself.
> 
> But that will be for another day . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Remember to take time to enjoy your own journey. It really makes your life FUN!


Is work work if you are enjoying what you do, early retirement and a long enjoyable life.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Enjoying the Journey*
> 
> It is raining today. That is good for us here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> While it has been a beautiful summer by most people's standards (mine, anyway!) it has been quite dry and the rain is very much appreciated. I supposed that it is appropriate that the piece "Raindrops" by Chopin just came on my headphones. I didn't plan it that way. I am listening to a six hour playlist of 'relaxing classical music' from YouTube. I like that lately in the morning. It is a good way to begin my day.
> 
> My day started 'late' today. I slept in until just after 8am. For me that is late because I am usually up at six. I have been working the 'night shift' a bit though and didn't get to sleep until after midnight. I don't want to burn the candle at both ends and get ill. Besides . . . it felt good to roll over one more time and get a little additional sleep. Hearing the falling rain does that to me. I love hearing the sound of it outside the window. It is so calming.
> 
> I have a lot planned for this weekend, although by some people's standards it may not be too exciting. Today I am going to finish my "Cinderella Mouse" piece by Peggy Harris. (Those who are interested in doing this piece yourself can get the wood and pattern on Peggy's Facebook Page.) It is a delightful project that I am thoroughly enjoying. Even though I am a slow painter, it is going pretty quickly considering the actual time I have put into it. I have been posting the progress photos in one of my Facebook painting groups and 'visiting' with my fellow painters each evening while painting it. If my hands were kept busy pushing the brushes rather than typing, I would have probably already finished. But the journey is really the best part. Lots of painters know that.
> 
> Yesterday, we left our Charming Prince half-naked and poor little "Cindy" unclothed. (That sounds a bit risque, doesn't it??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty pleased with the fur though, except the underside of the Prince's head. There was a gap between his neck and arm, making him look . . . well . . . "odd".
> 
> I added some extra fur in and shaded and highlighted his clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the gold metallic buttons and trim absolutely delighted me! I think you can see in this photo that I had previously brushed a very subtle wash of gold metallic paint on the railings (after all - this IS a MAGICAL moment!) and I loved that subtle effect. But the shiny gold paint really adds a lot to his outfit, making him look quite regal. I was pleased as could be with him so far!
> 
> At this point, it was nearly midnight and I was starting to get tired. But poor "Cindy" was still without clothing. I thought that perhaps I would just begin the under layers of her fluffy dress before heading off to bed. But it was so relaxing and fun, that I continued on for quite a bit, and worked on it until it was 'almost' done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still needs detailing and highlights and glazing, but she is well on her way. I was premature when putting the blue bow in, as I still have some things I want to do to the body of the dress itself. I suppose it is good I quit when I did, as I was getting anxious to finish and I find when I push too hard, I muck it up because I rush things. So I had the presence of mind to tidy up things and sleep on it. I am glad I did.
> 
> I think that I want to apply a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust to just the dress (after the final shading and highlighting, of course!) After all, she is a princess. She should have a dress that shimmers, right? Then when the dress is complete I only have to paint the crown, chandelier and slippers. for the main piece. Then the final frame and I am DONE! (And YES! I see that they both need TAILS! I will do them last!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really loving painting this fun piece. Part of me feels that I have no business doing this because I have so many of my own pieces that I want to develop. But like my Lynne Andrews list of pieces that I WILL be painting, I knew I HAD to do this one. I am happy that I have Willow (my grand daughter) so I have an 'excuse' to take time out to do this. (Let's be honest - I would have done it anyway! )
> 
> Sometimes it is the journey that is just as satisfying as the destination. Keith always says to me "your leisure time looks a lot like your work time." I suppose he is right. (Don't let him know I said that!) But think how FORTUNATE I am to have that as an observation.
> 
> I truly love what I do every single day. I am hoping that I can continue it as long as I am here on this Earth. Not many can say that.
> 
> This weekend, I plan on developing my own next painting project for Tole Town (for their September Quick Paint!) and working on a new scrolling pattern. I think that will keep me busy - rain or shine. I also have orders to fill for the darling "Boo Bunnies" that I featured in yesterday's post. I am happy they were well-received and I plan to paint my own stand up set for myself.
> 
> But that will be for another day . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all! Remember to take time to enjoy your own journey. It really makes your life FUN!


Nope. I never work! I always enjoy every day! I am so fortunate to do what I love to do! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Continuing the Fairy Tale . . . *

As I awoke this morning and came down the stairs, my cat (Richard) was sitting in my studio room, staring at the floor vent. You all know how cats can be. Just - well - looking . . . (and looking. . . and looking.) It kind of creeped me out.

The house in which we live is old. My studio is on the first floor, right above the basement. The basement with the stone walls that many of the 150 year old houses in this area have. The basement that had several mouse traps in it prior to Keith power cleaning it and painting the concrete floor. It made me think . . .

With three cats, I am not too worried. I have never had 'critters' or mice ever in my life. Maybe that is because I always had cats. I would think a mouse would have to be pretty stupid to venture here with my three kitties. Even if they are 'indoor cats' and very well-fed. You never know though. . .

I looked over on my desk and saw my latest painting project. It was the "Cinderella Mouse" tiara designed by Peggy Harris that I have been working on lately. As I gazed at the cute little mice in fine clothing, I thought about the irony of the cat incident. While I adore the painting piece, it is quite unsettling for me to think that there may be "real", "NAKED" mice coming into the basement. We humans are strange like that. I suppose it is a little bit of a double-standard.

Maybe it was just the wind that got Rich's attention. Now he is sleeping in my nice, comfy leather chair and I am typing while sitting in the small task chair in my studio.










Perhaps he wanted to distract me for a while so he can settle and get the 'good chair' and the "mouse hunting" was just a ruse. I wonder if he is that smart . . .

I had another busy weekend, which made it seem to fly by. I had lots of orders to fill (thank you, everyone!), I drew up my new project for ToleTown's September Quick Paint project, and I made headway on my Cinderella Mouse project. I was hoping to finish the Cinderella, but yesterday was beautiful and Keith wanted to go for a hike, so I did that. After we returned and I was finishing addressing all the orders to go out today, we had some more unexpected company. So there went my evening. Sometimes living life is more important than writing about it. 

We had a nice visit and by the time I settled down, it was after 10 and I was tired and didn't want to start painting. I am at the crucial end of the painting, where I want to be fresh and not ruin what I worked so hard to achieve up to this point, so I thought it would be best to wait until today to have a go at it. I have learned this through the years and it is an important lesson.

But I do have some lovely photos of my progress up until now. I hope they will delight you, as they do me . . .

I finished up Cindy's dress. The shading and highlights were just about where I wanted them (although in this photo, the bow isn't done.) I decided to add some DecoArt Glamour Dust in Lemon Yellow to the dress to give it a very subtle shimmer. I think it is beautiful!










Now we needed shoes! I found the slippers to be a bit challenging, but I did make them work. I swiped each of them with DecoArt's Turquoise Interference Media Paint, which is a transparent, iridescent paint. This made them really look like glass - more so than in the photograph. I also used DecoArt White Pearl Metallic paint for Cindy's tiara and also the dots on the dress and shoes. You can kind of see it in the photo, but in person it is just lovely!










Here is how the picture looks with the frame in place:










. . . and a more detailed shot:










I then needed to finish up her gown, add the tails, add the chandelier, and also the small dots of gold on the greenery around the clock. How beautiful and elegant it looks! The back board is now DONE!










Now on to the frame . . .

I based the leaves and pumpkins. I absolutely loved this loose and free style of painting. For me (who is what one would call a 'tight painter') it is a stretch, but you really can't goof it up. 










I then began the process of shading and highlighting the elements. The pumpkin is nearly done, but the leaf still needs some work. I will add some Alizarin Crimson highlights to the green leaves, I think. Just a touch!










So here is where we stand right now. What a beautiful addition this frame will make to an already lovely painting!










I can't begin to tell you all how much I have been enjoying this project. I knew I had to paint it when I first saw it, but as I actually did the process, I saw the many, many details that made it even more wonderful.

One more 'session' and I should be able to button things up. Maybe tonight. But I have to get those orders to the post office today which will take a while to do (there are about 30 of them that they need to process) and then I need to work on my next project. I may skip back and forth as I do them.

I think you will like the new piece I am doing, too. I drew it up on Saturday as I mentioned and I am ready to paint it. You will need to come back tomorrow to see what I am up to.

Rich is still sleeping next to me in my chair. You would swear he has a little smile on his face. Perhaps he is dreaming of the mice he may or may not have heard. Perhaps he is just happy that he is sitting in the good chair and got his way. One never knows what goes on in the mind of a cat. . .

I wish you all a lovely day today. It is somewhat overcast and cool. Very 'autumn-like'. I am glad we enjoyed our weekend and I hope you did as well. May you all have a wonderful week ahead.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Continuing the Fairy Tale . . . *
> 
> As I awoke this morning and came down the stairs, my cat (Richard) was sitting in my studio room, staring at the floor vent. You all know how cats can be. Just - well - looking . . . (and looking. . . and looking.) It kind of creeped me out.
> 
> The house in which we live is old. My studio is on the first floor, right above the basement. The basement with the stone walls that many of the 150 year old houses in this area have. The basement that had several mouse traps in it prior to Keith power cleaning it and painting the concrete floor. It made me think . . .
> 
> With three cats, I am not too worried. I have never had 'critters' or mice ever in my life. Maybe that is because I always had cats. I would think a mouse would have to be pretty stupid to venture here with my three kitties. Even if they are 'indoor cats' and very well-fed. You never know though. . .
> 
> I looked over on my desk and saw my latest painting project. It was the "Cinderella Mouse" tiara designed by Peggy Harris that I have been working on lately. As I gazed at the cute little mice in fine clothing, I thought about the irony of the cat incident. While I adore the painting piece, it is quite unsettling for me to think that there may be "real", "NAKED" mice coming into the basement. We humans are strange like that. I suppose it is a little bit of a double-standard.
> 
> Maybe it was just the wind that got Rich's attention. Now he is sleeping in my nice, comfy leather chair and I am typing while sitting in the small task chair in my studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he wanted to distract me for a while so he can settle and get the 'good chair' and the "mouse hunting" was just a ruse. I wonder if he is that smart . . .
> 
> I had another busy weekend, which made it seem to fly by. I had lots of orders to fill (thank you, everyone!), I drew up my new project for ToleTown's September Quick Paint project, and I made headway on my Cinderella Mouse project. I was hoping to finish the Cinderella, but yesterday was beautiful and Keith wanted to go for a hike, so I did that. After we returned and I was finishing addressing all the orders to go out today, we had some more unexpected company. So there went my evening. Sometimes living life is more important than writing about it.
> 
> We had a nice visit and by the time I settled down, it was after 10 and I was tired and didn't want to start painting. I am at the crucial end of the painting, where I want to be fresh and not ruin what I worked so hard to achieve up to this point, so I thought it would be best to wait until today to have a go at it. I have learned this through the years and it is an important lesson.
> 
> But I do have some lovely photos of my progress up until now. I hope they will delight you, as they do me . . .
> 
> I finished up Cindy's dress. The shading and highlights were just about where I wanted them (although in this photo, the bow isn't done.) I decided to add some DecoArt Glamour Dust in Lemon Yellow to the dress to give it a very subtle shimmer. I think it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we needed shoes! I found the slippers to be a bit challenging, but I did make them work. I swiped each of them with DecoArt's Turquoise Interference Media Paint, which is a transparent, iridescent paint. This made them really look like glass - more so than in the photograph. I also used DecoArt White Pearl Metallic paint for Cindy's tiara and also the dots on the dress and shoes. You can kind of see it in the photo, but in person it is just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the picture looks with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a more detailed shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then needed to finish up her gown, add the tails, add the chandelier, and also the small dots of gold on the greenery around the clock. How beautiful and elegant it looks! The back board is now DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the frame . . .
> 
> I based the leaves and pumpkins. I absolutely loved this loose and free style of painting. For me (who is what one would call a 'tight painter') it is a stretch, but you really can't goof it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then began the process of shading and highlighting the elements. The pumpkin is nearly done, but the leaf still needs some work. I will add some Alizarin Crimson highlights to the green leaves, I think. Just a touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is where we stand right now. What a beautiful addition this frame will make to an already lovely painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much I have been enjoying this project. I knew I had to paint it when I first saw it, but as I actually did the process, I saw the many, many details that made it even more wonderful.
> 
> One more 'session' and I should be able to button things up. Maybe tonight. But I have to get those orders to the post office today which will take a while to do (there are about 30 of them that they need to process) and then I need to work on my next project. I may skip back and forth as I do them.
> 
> I think you will like the new piece I am doing, too. I drew it up on Saturday as I mentioned and I am ready to paint it. You will need to come back tomorrow to see what I am up to.
> 
> Rich is still sleeping next to me in my chair. You would swear he has a little smile on his face. Perhaps he is dreaming of the mice he may or may not have heard. Perhaps he is just happy that he is sitting in the good chair and got his way. One never knows what goes on in the mind of a cat. . .
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. It is somewhat overcast and cool. Very 'autumn-like'. I am glad we enjoyed our weekend and I hope you did as well. May you all have a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


First thing I did on Lumberjocks this morning. Good Morning to you too. My daughter near Oshawa Ontario live in a house that has a simular basement, Large stones and a low ceiling that I have to duck to move around in it. The large addition is modern though. Your project is looking great. well done.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Continuing the Fairy Tale . . . *
> 
> As I awoke this morning and came down the stairs, my cat (Richard) was sitting in my studio room, staring at the floor vent. You all know how cats can be. Just - well - looking . . . (and looking. . . and looking.) It kind of creeped me out.
> 
> The house in which we live is old. My studio is on the first floor, right above the basement. The basement with the stone walls that many of the 150 year old houses in this area have. The basement that had several mouse traps in it prior to Keith power cleaning it and painting the concrete floor. It made me think . . .
> 
> With three cats, I am not too worried. I have never had 'critters' or mice ever in my life. Maybe that is because I always had cats. I would think a mouse would have to be pretty stupid to venture here with my three kitties. Even if they are 'indoor cats' and very well-fed. You never know though. . .
> 
> I looked over on my desk and saw my latest painting project. It was the "Cinderella Mouse" tiara designed by Peggy Harris that I have been working on lately. As I gazed at the cute little mice in fine clothing, I thought about the irony of the cat incident. While I adore the painting piece, it is quite unsettling for me to think that there may be "real", "NAKED" mice coming into the basement. We humans are strange like that. I suppose it is a little bit of a double-standard.
> 
> Maybe it was just the wind that got Rich's attention. Now he is sleeping in my nice, comfy leather chair and I am typing while sitting in the small task chair in my studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he wanted to distract me for a while so he can settle and get the 'good chair' and the "mouse hunting" was just a ruse. I wonder if he is that smart . . .
> 
> I had another busy weekend, which made it seem to fly by. I had lots of orders to fill (thank you, everyone!), I drew up my new project for ToleTown's September Quick Paint project, and I made headway on my Cinderella Mouse project. I was hoping to finish the Cinderella, but yesterday was beautiful and Keith wanted to go for a hike, so I did that. After we returned and I was finishing addressing all the orders to go out today, we had some more unexpected company. So there went my evening. Sometimes living life is more important than writing about it.
> 
> We had a nice visit and by the time I settled down, it was after 10 and I was tired and didn't want to start painting. I am at the crucial end of the painting, where I want to be fresh and not ruin what I worked so hard to achieve up to this point, so I thought it would be best to wait until today to have a go at it. I have learned this through the years and it is an important lesson.
> 
> But I do have some lovely photos of my progress up until now. I hope they will delight you, as they do me . . .
> 
> I finished up Cindy's dress. The shading and highlights were just about where I wanted them (although in this photo, the bow isn't done.) I decided to add some DecoArt Glamour Dust in Lemon Yellow to the dress to give it a very subtle shimmer. I think it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we needed shoes! I found the slippers to be a bit challenging, but I did make them work. I swiped each of them with DecoArt's Turquoise Interference Media Paint, which is a transparent, iridescent paint. This made them really look like glass - more so than in the photograph. I also used DecoArt White Pearl Metallic paint for Cindy's tiara and also the dots on the dress and shoes. You can kind of see it in the photo, but in person it is just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the picture looks with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a more detailed shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then needed to finish up her gown, add the tails, add the chandelier, and also the small dots of gold on the greenery around the clock. How beautiful and elegant it looks! The back board is now DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the frame . . .
> 
> I based the leaves and pumpkins. I absolutely loved this loose and free style of painting. For me (who is what one would call a 'tight painter') it is a stretch, but you really can't goof it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then began the process of shading and highlighting the elements. The pumpkin is nearly done, but the leaf still needs some work. I will add some Alizarin Crimson highlights to the green leaves, I think. Just a touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is where we stand right now. What a beautiful addition this frame will make to an already lovely painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much I have been enjoying this project. I knew I had to paint it when I first saw it, but as I actually did the process, I saw the many, many details that made it even more wonderful.
> 
> One more 'session' and I should be able to button things up. Maybe tonight. But I have to get those orders to the post office today which will take a while to do (there are about 30 of them that they need to process) and then I need to work on my next project. I may skip back and forth as I do them.
> 
> I think you will like the new piece I am doing, too. I drew it up on Saturday as I mentioned and I am ready to paint it. You will need to come back tomorrow to see what I am up to.
> 
> Rich is still sleeping next to me in my chair. You would swear he has a little smile on his face. Perhaps he is dreaming of the mice he may or may not have heard. Perhaps he is just happy that he is sitting in the good chair and got his way. One never knows what goes on in the mind of a cat. . .
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. It is somewhat overcast and cool. Very 'autumn-like'. I am glad we enjoyed our weekend and I hope you did as well. May you all have a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


I am not too concerned about it. It was just something that hadn't occurred to me. It should have, I suppose.

Keith has the basement so clean, I went down there with white socks on yesterday and they were still WHITE when I came up. But yes - that seems exactly the same type of basement. Typical here. There is a small 'room' (for lack of other word) before the door to the outside. That isn't as tidy and may have crevasses for the mice to hide. Keith didn't do that in the clean up, but perhaps he will do so now. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Continuing the Fairy Tale . . . *
> 
> As I awoke this morning and came down the stairs, my cat (Richard) was sitting in my studio room, staring at the floor vent. You all know how cats can be. Just - well - looking . . . (and looking. . . and looking.) It kind of creeped me out.
> 
> The house in which we live is old. My studio is on the first floor, right above the basement. The basement with the stone walls that many of the 150 year old houses in this area have. The basement that had several mouse traps in it prior to Keith power cleaning it and painting the concrete floor. It made me think . . .
> 
> With three cats, I am not too worried. I have never had 'critters' or mice ever in my life. Maybe that is because I always had cats. I would think a mouse would have to be pretty stupid to venture here with my three kitties. Even if they are 'indoor cats' and very well-fed. You never know though. . .
> 
> I looked over on my desk and saw my latest painting project. It was the "Cinderella Mouse" tiara designed by Peggy Harris that I have been working on lately. As I gazed at the cute little mice in fine clothing, I thought about the irony of the cat incident. While I adore the painting piece, it is quite unsettling for me to think that there may be "real", "NAKED" mice coming into the basement. We humans are strange like that. I suppose it is a little bit of a double-standard.
> 
> Maybe it was just the wind that got Rich's attention. Now he is sleeping in my nice, comfy leather chair and I am typing while sitting in the small task chair in my studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he wanted to distract me for a while so he can settle and get the 'good chair' and the "mouse hunting" was just a ruse. I wonder if he is that smart . . .
> 
> I had another busy weekend, which made it seem to fly by. I had lots of orders to fill (thank you, everyone!), I drew up my new project for ToleTown's September Quick Paint project, and I made headway on my Cinderella Mouse project. I was hoping to finish the Cinderella, but yesterday was beautiful and Keith wanted to go for a hike, so I did that. After we returned and I was finishing addressing all the orders to go out today, we had some more unexpected company. So there went my evening. Sometimes living life is more important than writing about it.
> 
> We had a nice visit and by the time I settled down, it was after 10 and I was tired and didn't want to start painting. I am at the crucial end of the painting, where I want to be fresh and not ruin what I worked so hard to achieve up to this point, so I thought it would be best to wait until today to have a go at it. I have learned this through the years and it is an important lesson.
> 
> But I do have some lovely photos of my progress up until now. I hope they will delight you, as they do me . . .
> 
> I finished up Cindy's dress. The shading and highlights were just about where I wanted them (although in this photo, the bow isn't done.) I decided to add some DecoArt Glamour Dust in Lemon Yellow to the dress to give it a very subtle shimmer. I think it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we needed shoes! I found the slippers to be a bit challenging, but I did make them work. I swiped each of them with DecoArt's Turquoise Interference Media Paint, which is a transparent, iridescent paint. This made them really look like glass - more so than in the photograph. I also used DecoArt White Pearl Metallic paint for Cindy's tiara and also the dots on the dress and shoes. You can kind of see it in the photo, but in person it is just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the picture looks with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a more detailed shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then needed to finish up her gown, add the tails, add the chandelier, and also the small dots of gold on the greenery around the clock. How beautiful and elegant it looks! The back board is now DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the frame . . .
> 
> I based the leaves and pumpkins. I absolutely loved this loose and free style of painting. For me (who is what one would call a 'tight painter') it is a stretch, but you really can't goof it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then began the process of shading and highlighting the elements. The pumpkin is nearly done, but the leaf still needs some work. I will add some Alizarin Crimson highlights to the green leaves, I think. Just a touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is where we stand right now. What a beautiful addition this frame will make to an already lovely painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much I have been enjoying this project. I knew I had to paint it when I first saw it, but as I actually did the process, I saw the many, many details that made it even more wonderful.
> 
> One more 'session' and I should be able to button things up. Maybe tonight. But I have to get those orders to the post office today which will take a while to do (there are about 30 of them that they need to process) and then I need to work on my next project. I may skip back and forth as I do them.
> 
> I think you will like the new piece I am doing, too. I drew it up on Saturday as I mentioned and I am ready to paint it. You will need to come back tomorrow to see what I am up to.
> 
> Rich is still sleeping next to me in my chair. You would swear he has a little smile on his face. Perhaps he is dreaming of the mice he may or may not have heard. Perhaps he is just happy that he is sitting in the good chair and got his way. One never knows what goes on in the mind of a cat. . .
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. It is somewhat overcast and cool. Very 'autumn-like'. I am glad we enjoyed our weekend and I hope you did as well. May you all have a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Lovely artwork Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Continuing the Fairy Tale . . . *
> 
> As I awoke this morning and came down the stairs, my cat (Richard) was sitting in my studio room, staring at the floor vent. You all know how cats can be. Just - well - looking . . . (and looking. . . and looking.) It kind of creeped me out.
> 
> The house in which we live is old. My studio is on the first floor, right above the basement. The basement with the stone walls that many of the 150 year old houses in this area have. The basement that had several mouse traps in it prior to Keith power cleaning it and painting the concrete floor. It made me think . . .
> 
> With three cats, I am not too worried. I have never had 'critters' or mice ever in my life. Maybe that is because I always had cats. I would think a mouse would have to be pretty stupid to venture here with my three kitties. Even if they are 'indoor cats' and very well-fed. You never know though. . .
> 
> I looked over on my desk and saw my latest painting project. It was the "Cinderella Mouse" tiara designed by Peggy Harris that I have been working on lately. As I gazed at the cute little mice in fine clothing, I thought about the irony of the cat incident. While I adore the painting piece, it is quite unsettling for me to think that there may be "real", "NAKED" mice coming into the basement. We humans are strange like that. I suppose it is a little bit of a double-standard.
> 
> Maybe it was just the wind that got Rich's attention. Now he is sleeping in my nice, comfy leather chair and I am typing while sitting in the small task chair in my studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he wanted to distract me for a while so he can settle and get the 'good chair' and the "mouse hunting" was just a ruse. I wonder if he is that smart . . .
> 
> I had another busy weekend, which made it seem to fly by. I had lots of orders to fill (thank you, everyone!), I drew up my new project for ToleTown's September Quick Paint project, and I made headway on my Cinderella Mouse project. I was hoping to finish the Cinderella, but yesterday was beautiful and Keith wanted to go for a hike, so I did that. After we returned and I was finishing addressing all the orders to go out today, we had some more unexpected company. So there went my evening. Sometimes living life is more important than writing about it.
> 
> We had a nice visit and by the time I settled down, it was after 10 and I was tired and didn't want to start painting. I am at the crucial end of the painting, where I want to be fresh and not ruin what I worked so hard to achieve up to this point, so I thought it would be best to wait until today to have a go at it. I have learned this through the years and it is an important lesson.
> 
> But I do have some lovely photos of my progress up until now. I hope they will delight you, as they do me . . .
> 
> I finished up Cindy's dress. The shading and highlights were just about where I wanted them (although in this photo, the bow isn't done.) I decided to add some DecoArt Glamour Dust in Lemon Yellow to the dress to give it a very subtle shimmer. I think it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we needed shoes! I found the slippers to be a bit challenging, but I did make them work. I swiped each of them with DecoArt's Turquoise Interference Media Paint, which is a transparent, iridescent paint. This made them really look like glass - more so than in the photograph. I also used DecoArt White Pearl Metallic paint for Cindy's tiara and also the dots on the dress and shoes. You can kind of see it in the photo, but in person it is just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the picture looks with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a more detailed shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then needed to finish up her gown, add the tails, add the chandelier, and also the small dots of gold on the greenery around the clock. How beautiful and elegant it looks! The back board is now DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the frame . . .
> 
> I based the leaves and pumpkins. I absolutely loved this loose and free style of painting. For me (who is what one would call a 'tight painter') it is a stretch, but you really can't goof it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then began the process of shading and highlighting the elements. The pumpkin is nearly done, but the leaf still needs some work. I will add some Alizarin Crimson highlights to the green leaves, I think. Just a touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is where we stand right now. What a beautiful addition this frame will make to an already lovely painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much I have been enjoying this project. I knew I had to paint it when I first saw it, but as I actually did the process, I saw the many, many details that made it even more wonderful.
> 
> One more 'session' and I should be able to button things up. Maybe tonight. But I have to get those orders to the post office today which will take a while to do (there are about 30 of them that they need to process) and then I need to work on my next project. I may skip back and forth as I do them.
> 
> I think you will like the new piece I am doing, too. I drew it up on Saturday as I mentioned and I am ready to paint it. You will need to come back tomorrow to see what I am up to.
> 
> Rich is still sleeping next to me in my chair. You would swear he has a little smile on his face. Perhaps he is dreaming of the mice he may or may not have heard. Perhaps he is just happy that he is sitting in the good chair and got his way. One never knows what goes on in the mind of a cat. . .
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. It is somewhat overcast and cool. Very 'autumn-like'. I am glad we enjoyed our weekend and I hope you did as well. May you all have a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Willow is a lucky girl to get such a beautiful piece of your artwork. Love it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Continuing the Fairy Tale . . . *
> 
> As I awoke this morning and came down the stairs, my cat (Richard) was sitting in my studio room, staring at the floor vent. You all know how cats can be. Just - well - looking . . . (and looking. . . and looking.) It kind of creeped me out.
> 
> The house in which we live is old. My studio is on the first floor, right above the basement. The basement with the stone walls that many of the 150 year old houses in this area have. The basement that had several mouse traps in it prior to Keith power cleaning it and painting the concrete floor. It made me think . . .
> 
> With three cats, I am not too worried. I have never had 'critters' or mice ever in my life. Maybe that is because I always had cats. I would think a mouse would have to be pretty stupid to venture here with my three kitties. Even if they are 'indoor cats' and very well-fed. You never know though. . .
> 
> I looked over on my desk and saw my latest painting project. It was the "Cinderella Mouse" tiara designed by Peggy Harris that I have been working on lately. As I gazed at the cute little mice in fine clothing, I thought about the irony of the cat incident. While I adore the painting piece, it is quite unsettling for me to think that there may be "real", "NAKED" mice coming into the basement. We humans are strange like that. I suppose it is a little bit of a double-standard.
> 
> Maybe it was just the wind that got Rich's attention. Now he is sleeping in my nice, comfy leather chair and I am typing while sitting in the small task chair in my studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he wanted to distract me for a while so he can settle and get the 'good chair' and the "mouse hunting" was just a ruse. I wonder if he is that smart . . .
> 
> I had another busy weekend, which made it seem to fly by. I had lots of orders to fill (thank you, everyone!), I drew up my new project for ToleTown's September Quick Paint project, and I made headway on my Cinderella Mouse project. I was hoping to finish the Cinderella, but yesterday was beautiful and Keith wanted to go for a hike, so I did that. After we returned and I was finishing addressing all the orders to go out today, we had some more unexpected company. So there went my evening. Sometimes living life is more important than writing about it.
> 
> We had a nice visit and by the time I settled down, it was after 10 and I was tired and didn't want to start painting. I am at the crucial end of the painting, where I want to be fresh and not ruin what I worked so hard to achieve up to this point, so I thought it would be best to wait until today to have a go at it. I have learned this through the years and it is an important lesson.
> 
> But I do have some lovely photos of my progress up until now. I hope they will delight you, as they do me . . .
> 
> I finished up Cindy's dress. The shading and highlights were just about where I wanted them (although in this photo, the bow isn't done.) I decided to add some DecoArt Glamour Dust in Lemon Yellow to the dress to give it a very subtle shimmer. I think it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we needed shoes! I found the slippers to be a bit challenging, but I did make them work. I swiped each of them with DecoArt's Turquoise Interference Media Paint, which is a transparent, iridescent paint. This made them really look like glass - more so than in the photograph. I also used DecoArt White Pearl Metallic paint for Cindy's tiara and also the dots on the dress and shoes. You can kind of see it in the photo, but in person it is just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the picture looks with the frame in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a more detailed shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then needed to finish up her gown, add the tails, add the chandelier, and also the small dots of gold on the greenery around the clock. How beautiful and elegant it looks! The back board is now DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the frame . . .
> 
> I based the leaves and pumpkins. I absolutely loved this loose and free style of painting. For me (who is what one would call a 'tight painter') it is a stretch, but you really can't goof it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then began the process of shading and highlighting the elements. The pumpkin is nearly done, but the leaf still needs some work. I will add some Alizarin Crimson highlights to the green leaves, I think. Just a touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is where we stand right now. What a beautiful addition this frame will make to an already lovely painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much I have been enjoying this project. I knew I had to paint it when I first saw it, but as I actually did the process, I saw the many, many details that made it even more wonderful.
> 
> One more 'session' and I should be able to button things up. Maybe tonight. But I have to get those orders to the post office today which will take a while to do (there are about 30 of them that they need to process) and then I need to work on my next project. I may skip back and forth as I do them.
> 
> I think you will like the new piece I am doing, too. I drew it up on Saturday as I mentioned and I am ready to paint it. You will need to come back tomorrow to see what I am up to.
> 
> Rich is still sleeping next to me in my chair. You would swear he has a little smile on his face. Perhaps he is dreaming of the mice he may or may not have heard. Perhaps he is just happy that he is sitting in the good chair and got his way. One never knows what goes on in the mind of a cat. . .
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. It is somewhat overcast and cool. Very 'autumn-like'. I am glad we enjoyed our weekend and I hope you did as well. May you all have a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you both so much! I hope she likes it and keeps it for many years.  I appreciate your friendship(s) and encouragement always!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*From Fairy Land to Fantasy*

As an independent, freelance designer, I am fortunate that I am able to vary my designs to my heart's content. While I do have to (somewhat) follow trends, I have the flexibility of creating not only the type of pattern that I would like to see, but also pick the subject, type of media that is used to create it. It is really what makes things fun.

But with that fun, also comes responsibility. Many know that 'artists' tend to march to their own drummer. While this creates new and innovative projects for everyone to share, it isn't always guaranteed that they will be liked or even accepted. There is sometimes a fine line between making something that is unique and something that is obscure. We have to try to figure things out before investing a great deal of time into something, or it may be a bust.

We all have successes and failures as designers. I think that someone is being unrealistic if they think that every project from a particular designer will be a grand slam. It isn't to say that one may not have lots of hits, but going into the game thinking that success will be a 'given' is just something that is bound to set one up for disappointment. We have to look at things and weigh each project appropriately because like it or not, if we are designing for a living, time is money. It could mean the difference between losing our freedom of creating and being able to continue on. We need to keep it in balance.

Sometimes I think about future projects for a long time prior to actually creating them. As I frequently mention, my list of 'to do' projects is long (and getting longer all the time.) I have some projects that I have been thinking through in my head for literally years that either miss the season once or twice or aren't quite ready to be developed yet for one reason or another. It is for this reason that to some of you designing new things may seem to come easy to me. From your point of view, it only takes a mere day or two and I am rolling out a new project. But some of my best efforts are those which have been incubating in my head for a while as I iron out most of the issues and plan. Those unseen parts of a designers' job are sometimes the most important. They are a very valuable use of my time - even if no one else is aware of them.

For the past couple of years, I have been a member of the "Toletown Designer Team". For those of you who may not know, Toletown is an online community for decorative painters. By becoming a member for a small fee, you have access to hundreds of patterns, instructional videos, classes and even forums. It is a great place to learn and share your love of painting for a very nominal cost. As a member of the design team, I am one of the team of designers that creates the projects and classes for the upcoming year. Every month there are two new full classes (with videos) and a new easier project called a "Quick Paint". This is a full pattern, but no video lesson.

I am scheduled to contribute the "Quick Paint" lesson for September.

This is somewhat of a challenge for me, because I have trouble doing anything "Quick". I may start doing something simple, but by the time I am done, I have added layers of details over it and labor over it to the point of turning it into something more advanced. Keeping things simple is a challenge in itself for me. But I really tried this time . . .

With Halloween approaching, I had wanted to do a series of "Potion Bottles" for my own painting patterns. I love bottles in general, and I could think of some really cool themes for them. This is one of those projects that I had intended on doing for the past several years, and for one reason or another I have been distracted by other things and run out of time and the project was sidelined. Last month when my notice came that my project for September would be due, I knew it was time to jump in and get this going. It was time for it to become reality.

I drew up my first 'bottle' this past weekend and cut my wood pieces. Now the good things about this is that it can be easily adapted to just about any surface. I will (of course) offer the wood pieces on my own site though. I think I will offer an entire set of 'bottles' for people to use.

I couldn't decide if I wanted a plaque, stand-up piece or ornament/magnet. My best solution to that was to offer all three. (Whoops - there I go again!) I fought with this idea, but in the end, the three sizes won out. I couldn't NOT offer them when they were screaming to be made. They all have merit as far as I am concerned and it will make the design more versatile. While the larger pieces will be easier to achieve detail and paint, the smaller ones would definitely be "quick" and fit the criteria for the project I was commissioned to do. So three it is.

I spent the bulk of yesterday working out the first piece. I chose the smaller one because it would FORCE me to be less detailed. (YAY!) and achieve my goal. While I went back and forth a couple of times with the colors (yes - I actually had several "do overs" to improve the look and make it look like what I envisioned in my head!) I finally got to the following point:










It looks pretty cool, doesn't it?? In person it is even nicer because I used some of the lovely DecoArt iridescent Interference paint from their Media line. I love the little charm that I found as well. I found it at the same place I got my bees and 12 Days charms and I thought it was just perfect for this project. As I said, I will be adding these little charms to several of my new pieces in the future. I had fun with ordering a lot of cool things to play with from the supplier and I can't wait to reveal them.

I think this little piece will look splendid on my Halloween tree as an ornament. But it could be used on a wreath or even as a lapel pin. The larger sizes will be done today.










I believe the process will go much easier because I worked out all the colors, etc. I may be able to put a few more details in the larger pieces. We will see . . .

I don't know if I mentioned lately that I LOVE what I do. While there are no guarantees when you live your life as a designer, you do get a feel for things and more often than not, you are able to work from your heart. There is a bit of risk involved, but I think that is part of the thrill. Sometimes you even hit a home run.

I hope you all like the new project. I will have more pictures on the other pieces tomorrow.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## murch

scrollgirl said:


> *From Fairy Land to Fantasy*
> 
> As an independent, freelance designer, I am fortunate that I am able to vary my designs to my heart's content. While I do have to (somewhat) follow trends, I have the flexibility of creating not only the type of pattern that I would like to see, but also pick the subject, type of media that is used to create it. It is really what makes things fun.
> 
> But with that fun, also comes responsibility. Many know that 'artists' tend to march to their own drummer. While this creates new and innovative projects for everyone to share, it isn't always guaranteed that they will be liked or even accepted. There is sometimes a fine line between making something that is unique and something that is obscure. We have to try to figure things out before investing a great deal of time into something, or it may be a bust.
> 
> We all have successes and failures as designers. I think that someone is being unrealistic if they think that every project from a particular designer will be a grand slam. It isn't to say that one may not have lots of hits, but going into the game thinking that success will be a 'given' is just something that is bound to set one up for disappointment. We have to look at things and weigh each project appropriately because like it or not, if we are designing for a living, time is money. It could mean the difference between losing our freedom of creating and being able to continue on. We need to keep it in balance.
> 
> Sometimes I think about future projects for a long time prior to actually creating them. As I frequently mention, my list of 'to do' projects is long (and getting longer all the time.) I have some projects that I have been thinking through in my head for literally years that either miss the season once or twice or aren't quite ready to be developed yet for one reason or another. It is for this reason that to some of you designing new things may seem to come easy to me. From your point of view, it only takes a mere day or two and I am rolling out a new project. But some of my best efforts are those which have been incubating in my head for a while as I iron out most of the issues and plan. Those unseen parts of a designers' job are sometimes the most important. They are a very valuable use of my time - even if no one else is aware of them.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I have been a member of the "Toletown Designer Team". For those of you who may not know, Toletown is an online community for decorative painters. By becoming a member for a small fee, you have access to hundreds of patterns, instructional videos, classes and even forums. It is a great place to learn and share your love of painting for a very nominal cost. As a member of the design team, I am one of the team of designers that creates the projects and classes for the upcoming year. Every month there are two new full classes (with videos) and a new easier project called a "Quick Paint". This is a full pattern, but no video lesson.
> 
> I am scheduled to contribute the "Quick Paint" lesson for September.
> 
> This is somewhat of a challenge for me, because I have trouble doing anything "Quick". I may start doing something simple, but by the time I am done, I have added layers of details over it and labor over it to the point of turning it into something more advanced. Keeping things simple is a challenge in itself for me. But I really tried this time . . .
> 
> With Halloween approaching, I had wanted to do a series of "Potion Bottles" for my own painting patterns. I love bottles in general, and I could think of some really cool themes for them. This is one of those projects that I had intended on doing for the past several years, and for one reason or another I have been distracted by other things and run out of time and the project was sidelined. Last month when my notice came that my project for September would be due, I knew it was time to jump in and get this going. It was time for it to become reality.
> 
> I drew up my first 'bottle' this past weekend and cut my wood pieces. Now the good things about this is that it can be easily adapted to just about any surface. I will (of course) offer the wood pieces on my own site though. I think I will offer an entire set of 'bottles' for people to use.
> 
> I couldn't decide if I wanted a plaque, stand-up piece or ornament/magnet. My best solution to that was to offer all three. (Whoops - there I go again!) I fought with this idea, but in the end, the three sizes won out. I couldn't NOT offer them when they were screaming to be made. They all have merit as far as I am concerned and it will make the design more versatile. While the larger pieces will be easier to achieve detail and paint, the smaller ones would definitely be "quick" and fit the criteria for the project I was commissioned to do. So three it is.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working out the first piece. I chose the smaller one because it would FORCE me to be less detailed. (YAY!) and achieve my goal. While I went back and forth a couple of times with the colors (yes - I actually had several "do overs" to improve the look and make it look like what I envisioned in my head!) I finally got to the following point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty cool, doesn't it?? In person it is even nicer because I used some of the lovely DecoArt iridescent Interference paint from their Media line. I love the little charm that I found as well. I found it at the same place I got my bees and 12 Days charms and I thought it was just perfect for this project. As I said, I will be adding these little charms to several of my new pieces in the future. I had fun with ordering a lot of cool things to play with from the supplier and I can't wait to reveal them.
> 
> I think this little piece will look splendid on my Halloween tree as an ornament. But it could be used on a wreath or even as a lapel pin. The larger sizes will be done today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the process will go much easier because I worked out all the colors, etc. I may be able to put a few more details in the larger pieces. We will see . . .
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned lately that I LOVE what I do. While there are no guarantees when you live your life as a designer, you do get a feel for things and more often than not, you are able to work from your heart. There is a bit of risk involved, but I think that is part of the thrill. Sometimes you even hit a home run.
> 
> I hope you all like the new project. I will have more pictures on the other pieces tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


That looks great. Well done.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *From Fairy Land to Fantasy*
> 
> As an independent, freelance designer, I am fortunate that I am able to vary my designs to my heart's content. While I do have to (somewhat) follow trends, I have the flexibility of creating not only the type of pattern that I would like to see, but also pick the subject, type of media that is used to create it. It is really what makes things fun.
> 
> But with that fun, also comes responsibility. Many know that 'artists' tend to march to their own drummer. While this creates new and innovative projects for everyone to share, it isn't always guaranteed that they will be liked or even accepted. There is sometimes a fine line between making something that is unique and something that is obscure. We have to try to figure things out before investing a great deal of time into something, or it may be a bust.
> 
> We all have successes and failures as designers. I think that someone is being unrealistic if they think that every project from a particular designer will be a grand slam. It isn't to say that one may not have lots of hits, but going into the game thinking that success will be a 'given' is just something that is bound to set one up for disappointment. We have to look at things and weigh each project appropriately because like it or not, if we are designing for a living, time is money. It could mean the difference between losing our freedom of creating and being able to continue on. We need to keep it in balance.
> 
> Sometimes I think about future projects for a long time prior to actually creating them. As I frequently mention, my list of 'to do' projects is long (and getting longer all the time.) I have some projects that I have been thinking through in my head for literally years that either miss the season once or twice or aren't quite ready to be developed yet for one reason or another. It is for this reason that to some of you designing new things may seem to come easy to me. From your point of view, it only takes a mere day or two and I am rolling out a new project. But some of my best efforts are those which have been incubating in my head for a while as I iron out most of the issues and plan. Those unseen parts of a designers' job are sometimes the most important. They are a very valuable use of my time - even if no one else is aware of them.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I have been a member of the "Toletown Designer Team". For those of you who may not know, Toletown is an online community for decorative painters. By becoming a member for a small fee, you have access to hundreds of patterns, instructional videos, classes and even forums. It is a great place to learn and share your love of painting for a very nominal cost. As a member of the design team, I am one of the team of designers that creates the projects and classes for the upcoming year. Every month there are two new full classes (with videos) and a new easier project called a "Quick Paint". This is a full pattern, but no video lesson.
> 
> I am scheduled to contribute the "Quick Paint" lesson for September.
> 
> This is somewhat of a challenge for me, because I have trouble doing anything "Quick". I may start doing something simple, but by the time I am done, I have added layers of details over it and labor over it to the point of turning it into something more advanced. Keeping things simple is a challenge in itself for me. But I really tried this time . . .
> 
> With Halloween approaching, I had wanted to do a series of "Potion Bottles" for my own painting patterns. I love bottles in general, and I could think of some really cool themes for them. This is one of those projects that I had intended on doing for the past several years, and for one reason or another I have been distracted by other things and run out of time and the project was sidelined. Last month when my notice came that my project for September would be due, I knew it was time to jump in and get this going. It was time for it to become reality.
> 
> I drew up my first 'bottle' this past weekend and cut my wood pieces. Now the good things about this is that it can be easily adapted to just about any surface. I will (of course) offer the wood pieces on my own site though. I think I will offer an entire set of 'bottles' for people to use.
> 
> I couldn't decide if I wanted a plaque, stand-up piece or ornament/magnet. My best solution to that was to offer all three. (Whoops - there I go again!) I fought with this idea, but in the end, the three sizes won out. I couldn't NOT offer them when they were screaming to be made. They all have merit as far as I am concerned and it will make the design more versatile. While the larger pieces will be easier to achieve detail and paint, the smaller ones would definitely be "quick" and fit the criteria for the project I was commissioned to do. So three it is.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working out the first piece. I chose the smaller one because it would FORCE me to be less detailed. (YAY!) and achieve my goal. While I went back and forth a couple of times with the colors (yes - I actually had several "do overs" to improve the look and make it look like what I envisioned in my head!) I finally got to the following point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty cool, doesn't it?? In person it is even nicer because I used some of the lovely DecoArt iridescent Interference paint from their Media line. I love the little charm that I found as well. I found it at the same place I got my bees and 12 Days charms and I thought it was just perfect for this project. As I said, I will be adding these little charms to several of my new pieces in the future. I had fun with ordering a lot of cool things to play with from the supplier and I can't wait to reveal them.
> 
> I think this little piece will look splendid on my Halloween tree as an ornament. But it could be used on a wreath or even as a lapel pin. The larger sizes will be done today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the process will go much easier because I worked out all the colors, etc. I may be able to put a few more details in the larger pieces. We will see . . .
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned lately that I LOVE what I do. While there are no guarantees when you live your life as a designer, you do get a feel for things and more often than not, you are able to work from your heart. There is a bit of risk involved, but I think that is part of the thrill. Sometimes you even hit a home run.
> 
> I hope you all like the new project. I will have more pictures on the other pieces tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Very nice, will have to check out the tole painting, have always admired their work. Would even like to give it a try. I have done pencil sketching, minimum equipement and I like the simplicity. I am not to artistic but have two sisters that are Janice McLean and Trisha. Trisha is all into dragons etc. Check their work out if you have time. All Janice painting are from Italy themes. I finished tree trimming and reconstructed a flower bed for my daughter and am on the road again to a volunteer building project in Oregon.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *From Fairy Land to Fantasy*
> 
> As an independent, freelance designer, I am fortunate that I am able to vary my designs to my heart's content. While I do have to (somewhat) follow trends, I have the flexibility of creating not only the type of pattern that I would like to see, but also pick the subject, type of media that is used to create it. It is really what makes things fun.
> 
> But with that fun, also comes responsibility. Many know that 'artists' tend to march to their own drummer. While this creates new and innovative projects for everyone to share, it isn't always guaranteed that they will be liked or even accepted. There is sometimes a fine line between making something that is unique and something that is obscure. We have to try to figure things out before investing a great deal of time into something, or it may be a bust.
> 
> We all have successes and failures as designers. I think that someone is being unrealistic if they think that every project from a particular designer will be a grand slam. It isn't to say that one may not have lots of hits, but going into the game thinking that success will be a 'given' is just something that is bound to set one up for disappointment. We have to look at things and weigh each project appropriately because like it or not, if we are designing for a living, time is money. It could mean the difference between losing our freedom of creating and being able to continue on. We need to keep it in balance.
> 
> Sometimes I think about future projects for a long time prior to actually creating them. As I frequently mention, my list of 'to do' projects is long (and getting longer all the time.) I have some projects that I have been thinking through in my head for literally years that either miss the season once or twice or aren't quite ready to be developed yet for one reason or another. It is for this reason that to some of you designing new things may seem to come easy to me. From your point of view, it only takes a mere day or two and I am rolling out a new project. But some of my best efforts are those which have been incubating in my head for a while as I iron out most of the issues and plan. Those unseen parts of a designers' job are sometimes the most important. They are a very valuable use of my time - even if no one else is aware of them.
> 
> For the past couple of years, I have been a member of the "Toletown Designer Team". For those of you who may not know, Toletown is an online community for decorative painters. By becoming a member for a small fee, you have access to hundreds of patterns, instructional videos, classes and even forums. It is a great place to learn and share your love of painting for a very nominal cost. As a member of the design team, I am one of the team of designers that creates the projects and classes for the upcoming year. Every month there are two new full classes (with videos) and a new easier project called a "Quick Paint". This is a full pattern, but no video lesson.
> 
> I am scheduled to contribute the "Quick Paint" lesson for September.
> 
> This is somewhat of a challenge for me, because I have trouble doing anything "Quick". I may start doing something simple, but by the time I am done, I have added layers of details over it and labor over it to the point of turning it into something more advanced. Keeping things simple is a challenge in itself for me. But I really tried this time . . .
> 
> With Halloween approaching, I had wanted to do a series of "Potion Bottles" for my own painting patterns. I love bottles in general, and I could think of some really cool themes for them. This is one of those projects that I had intended on doing for the past several years, and for one reason or another I have been distracted by other things and run out of time and the project was sidelined. Last month when my notice came that my project for September would be due, I knew it was time to jump in and get this going. It was time for it to become reality.
> 
> I drew up my first 'bottle' this past weekend and cut my wood pieces. Now the good things about this is that it can be easily adapted to just about any surface. I will (of course) offer the wood pieces on my own site though. I think I will offer an entire set of 'bottles' for people to use.
> 
> I couldn't decide if I wanted a plaque, stand-up piece or ornament/magnet. My best solution to that was to offer all three. (Whoops - there I go again!) I fought with this idea, but in the end, the three sizes won out. I couldn't NOT offer them when they were screaming to be made. They all have merit as far as I am concerned and it will make the design more versatile. While the larger pieces will be easier to achieve detail and paint, the smaller ones would definitely be "quick" and fit the criteria for the project I was commissioned to do. So three it is.
> 
> I spent the bulk of yesterday working out the first piece. I chose the smaller one because it would FORCE me to be less detailed. (YAY!) and achieve my goal. While I went back and forth a couple of times with the colors (yes - I actually had several "do overs" to improve the look and make it look like what I envisioned in my head!) I finally got to the following point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty cool, doesn't it?? In person it is even nicer because I used some of the lovely DecoArt iridescent Interference paint from their Media line. I love the little charm that I found as well. I found it at the same place I got my bees and 12 Days charms and I thought it was just perfect for this project. As I said, I will be adding these little charms to several of my new pieces in the future. I had fun with ordering a lot of cool things to play with from the supplier and I can't wait to reveal them.
> 
> I think this little piece will look splendid on my Halloween tree as an ornament. But it could be used on a wreath or even as a lapel pin. The larger sizes will be done today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the process will go much easier because I worked out all the colors, etc. I may be able to put a few more details in the larger pieces. We will see . . .
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned lately that I LOVE what I do. While there are no guarantees when you live your life as a designer, you do get a feel for things and more often than not, you are able to work from your heart. There is a bit of risk involved, but I think that is part of the thrill. Sometimes you even hit a home run.
> 
> I hope you all like the new project. I will have more pictures on the other pieces tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Murch! 

And thank you as well, Brian. You are on the go a lot. 

The thing about "tole painting" is that just about anyone can do it. When I make a pattern, I break the steps into very small ones so that it is easy for even the beginner to understand and accomplish the project. This particular pattern packet wound up being 17 pages and had over 30 color photos. It isn't because the project is difficult, but it is because of my detailed explanation of the process.

I hope you try painting some day. You may find it to be as relaxing as I do and like it!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome to the "Slow Train"*

I have missed the past few days of blogging, but with good reason. It used to bother me to miss, but after over 1700 posts, I have come to understand that sometimes we need to have to stay off of social media and the computer in general in order to do the things that we want to write about. For me, that is usually doing some type of creating. (Although yesterday I had an eye exam appointment in the morning in Digby, which is about a hour drive from where I live. There was no way that I would have been able to write a quality post and get to the office on time. I am not as quick as I used to be!)

I don't think I do many things 'quick' these days. I haven't decided if that is a bad thing or good thing yet either.

It seems I used to fly through tasks with lightning speed, accomplishing things left and right. The check list was long and it was rare that I didn't accomplish at least most of what I set out to do (and in the time frame that I allowed myself to do it!) But lately, it seems that I have a permanent ticket on the "Slow Train" and no matter how hard I try, one thing or another just won't let me go any other way. But is that really a bad thing? I am beginning to think it isn't.

When I was younger and raising my children, there were always lots of things to do. Besides taking care of them, there were numerous chores around the house as well as trying to earn a little extra money for our family through crafts. If I ever wanted to do something for myself, the only way I would be able to do so was to hurry through my other tasks in order to squeeze out an extra hour or so (if I was LUCKY!) for myself. It just didn't happen often. I think that running at that pace for so many years conditioned me to live my life in a certain way. I am sure that most who were in similar situations could relate.

But now the kids are grown and it is just Keith, myself and the kitties. There is no school bus to catch, no costumes to make for school plays and holidays and no parties to plan. It is much quieter in life in general. Some call it the "empty nest" but I like to call it the "quiet nest". The quiet allows me to spend a bit of time following my dream and creating.

But one thing that I noticed is that when I do something, I have slowed down considerably. I can't seem to hurry through things like I used to. I am not sure of the reason, but I feel in my heart that part of it may be because after all those years of rushing through things, I want to take my time and enjoy each and every journey that I encounter. Time has passed so quickly and yesterday my youngest daughter turned 26 years old. How the heck did over a quarter of a century pass since she was a born? It seems like maybe a couple of years went by - but 26?!? Wow! It really got me thinking.

I don't live my life with regrets, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be to pay more attention to TODAY and enjoy the here and now. The Carly Simon song line of "These are the good old days" comes to mind often. These ARE the good old days and one day we may be looking back on TODAY and thinking how awesome it was. Instead of rushing by things, I want to appreciate every single day and enjoy every minute of it. It too will pass quickly.

With that being said, I have spent the past few days creating a 'Quick Paint' project for Toletown online painting community. If you are not familiar with them, you should check them out at www.toletown.com. It is a wonderful place for beginner and advanced painters alike. For the annual subscription (there are also monthly and quarterly memberships available if you would just like to try them out, too.) you receive TWO full, online painting classes as well as a "Quick Paint" project. The online classes have accompanying videos with them which show new techniques and highlights the projects. They all have full instructions and line drawings that you can download and enjoy on your own time. You can see all the benefits for each type of membership on the "Membership" page. It is certainly a lot for your money.

Anyway - it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project for the month. I thought that I would make a cool Potion Bottle to offer members, as I am in the process of making some more of these fun and cute bottle project patterns to sell on my own site. (Stay tuned - they will be coming up shortly!) I thought as ornaments Halloween they would make nice, cute additions to wreaths, trees, etc. Here is the 4" version:










But as I was making the small 4" ornament, I wanted to do a larger piece that could stand up on a mantle or side board. Now that we have a full house to decorate, I am looking for new ways to display things. So I decided to also make a 6" version of the ornament that was cut from 1/2" stock and could stand on its own. Her is that photo:










But then I got to thinking . . .

Wouldn't this be nice even BIGGER, standing in an easel or as the center of a nice wreath?

So I created a 10" version as well, cut from 1/4" material:










I realize it looks much the same as the other two, but I wanted people to really SEE the difference in sizes and hopefully it would get their imagination motor running. While it took a while to get things finished, I think that the time was well-spent.

Each piece is embellished with some cool glass pearl beads and real seashells!










I am offering both the mermaid charms by themselves as a product on my site (EMB11)










. . . and I am also offering a complete package of elements that I call an "Ocean Mix" (EMB12) which can be used in a variety of crafts.










I really love the beautiful pieces that I came across and so far they have been really well-received by you all. I will continue to add pieces as I use them in my own creations. 

I think the presentation of the pieces together really looks wonderful.










By the time I got home yesterday, it was nearly noon. I spent the rest of the day and evening creating the pattern packet for these fun bottles. The packet has 31 step-by-step photos and came out to be 17 pages long! No wonder it took me a while to do!

The length of the pattern doesn't mean that it is difficult. I think it is quite the opposite. The reason there are so many photos is because I want every level of painter to be able to accomplish the project. The techniques are not difficult at all - as a matter of fact, they are very basic. I just think by breaking things down into 'baby steps', newcomers are much more receptive to things and able to follow along without worries or stress. And isn't that how it should be when creating or starting something new?

Perhaps it is because of my 20 years of writing for magazines. Or maybe it is because after going through life on the "Fast Train" I am enjoying this ride on the "Slow Train" at this point in my life. Yes - there is lots to do. Yes - there are deadlines to meet. But I am finding that if I don't take time to enjoy the journey, than reaching the goals just doesn't mean as much. After all, the journey is what fills up most of our lives. By learning to enjoy that part of things the most, we are naturally happier and feel more accomplished. Don't you think?

This weekend I plan on going back to doing some of the things around my new home here. I have lots of 'house projects' that I want to complete before the weather changes. I want to spend some time making our house a home and enjoying the newly acquired space we have. I will be filling orders and painting and drawing in between, but for a couple of days at least, I want to shift gears and do some more home decor projects. It will not only be fun, but make things more comfortable and attractive here where we live. I will certainly keep you posted on what I am up to!

Keith has also been working on some new projects and he wanted me to give a sneak peek of his latest scroll saw design:










I guess those upcoming holidays are going to be on the "Fast Train" too and will be here before we know it. It is our job as designers to keep you all busy and happy with new designs for your own holiday gift giving and shows.

I thoroughly enjoyed every step of making the fun potion bottles. While in my head I have imagined perhaps 10 or more versions of potion bottles, I am learning to take it one design at a time and not try to rush through the process. One by one they will come to be. In the mean time, I know in my heart that I did my best presenting them and explaining how to recreate them. I hope you all appreciate that and enjoy it as well. 

I wish you all a wonderful Labor Day weekend. Autumn is just around the corner. I hope you enjoy these final days of summer and take the 'slow train' to wherever you are heading. You won't regret it, I promise!

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome to the "Slow Train"*
> 
> I have missed the past few days of blogging, but with good reason. It used to bother me to miss, but after over 1700 posts, I have come to understand that sometimes we need to have to stay off of social media and the computer in general in order to do the things that we want to write about. For me, that is usually doing some type of creating. (Although yesterday I had an eye exam appointment in the morning in Digby, which is about a hour drive from where I live. There was no way that I would have been able to write a quality post and get to the office on time. I am not as quick as I used to be!)
> 
> I don't think I do many things 'quick' these days. I haven't decided if that is a bad thing or good thing yet either.
> 
> It seems I used to fly through tasks with lightning speed, accomplishing things left and right. The check list was long and it was rare that I didn't accomplish at least most of what I set out to do (and in the time frame that I allowed myself to do it!) But lately, it seems that I have a permanent ticket on the "Slow Train" and no matter how hard I try, one thing or another just won't let me go any other way. But is that really a bad thing? I am beginning to think it isn't.
> 
> When I was younger and raising my children, there were always lots of things to do. Besides taking care of them, there were numerous chores around the house as well as trying to earn a little extra money for our family through crafts. If I ever wanted to do something for myself, the only way I would be able to do so was to hurry through my other tasks in order to squeeze out an extra hour or so (if I was LUCKY!) for myself. It just didn't happen often. I think that running at that pace for so many years conditioned me to live my life in a certain way. I am sure that most who were in similar situations could relate.
> 
> But now the kids are grown and it is just Keith, myself and the kitties. There is no school bus to catch, no costumes to make for school plays and holidays and no parties to plan. It is much quieter in life in general. Some call it the "empty nest" but I like to call it the "quiet nest". The quiet allows me to spend a bit of time following my dream and creating.
> 
> But one thing that I noticed is that when I do something, I have slowed down considerably. I can't seem to hurry through things like I used to. I am not sure of the reason, but I feel in my heart that part of it may be because after all those years of rushing through things, I want to take my time and enjoy each and every journey that I encounter. Time has passed so quickly and yesterday my youngest daughter turned 26 years old. How the heck did over a quarter of a century pass since she was a born? It seems like maybe a couple of years went by - but 26?!? Wow! It really got me thinking.
> 
> I don't live my life with regrets, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be to pay more attention to TODAY and enjoy the here and now. The Carly Simon song line of "These are the good old days" comes to mind often. These ARE the good old days and one day we may be looking back on TODAY and thinking how awesome it was. Instead of rushing by things, I want to appreciate every single day and enjoy every minute of it. It too will pass quickly.
> 
> With that being said, I have spent the past few days creating a 'Quick Paint' project for Toletown online painting community. If you are not familiar with them, you should check them out at www.toletown.com. It is a wonderful place for beginner and advanced painters alike. For the annual subscription (there are also monthly and quarterly memberships available if you would just like to try them out, too.) you receive TWO full, online painting classes as well as a "Quick Paint" project. The online classes have accompanying videos with them which show new techniques and highlights the projects. They all have full instructions and line drawings that you can download and enjoy on your own time. You can see all the benefits for each type of membership on the "Membership" page. It is certainly a lot for your money.
> 
> Anyway - it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project for the month. I thought that I would make a cool Potion Bottle to offer members, as I am in the process of making some more of these fun and cute bottle project patterns to sell on my own site. (Stay tuned - they will be coming up shortly!) I thought as ornaments Halloween they would make nice, cute additions to wreaths, trees, etc. Here is the 4" version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I was making the small 4" ornament, I wanted to do a larger piece that could stand up on a mantle or side board. Now that we have a full house to decorate, I am looking for new ways to display things. So I decided to also make a 6" version of the ornament that was cut from 1/2" stock and could stand on its own. Her is that photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got to thinking . . .
> 
> Wouldn't this be nice even BIGGER, standing in an easel or as the center of a nice wreath?
> 
> So I created a 10" version as well, cut from 1/4" material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it looks much the same as the other two, but I wanted people to really SEE the difference in sizes and hopefully it would get their imagination motor running. While it took a while to get things finished, I think that the time was well-spent.
> 
> Each piece is embellished with some cool glass pearl beads and real seashells!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the mermaid charms by themselves as a product on my site (EMB11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I am also offering a complete package of elements that I call an "Ocean Mix" (EMB12) which can be used in a variety of crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the beautiful pieces that I came across and so far they have been really well-received by you all. I will continue to add pieces as I use them in my own creations.
> 
> I think the presentation of the pieces together really looks wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got home yesterday, it was nearly noon. I spent the rest of the day and evening creating the pattern packet for these fun bottles. The packet has 31 step-by-step photos and came out to be 17 pages long! No wonder it took me a while to do!
> 
> The length of the pattern doesn't mean that it is difficult. I think it is quite the opposite. The reason there are so many photos is because I want every level of painter to be able to accomplish the project. The techniques are not difficult at all - as a matter of fact, they are very basic. I just think by breaking things down into 'baby steps', newcomers are much more receptive to things and able to follow along without worries or stress. And isn't that how it should be when creating or starting something new?
> 
> Perhaps it is because of my 20 years of writing for magazines. Or maybe it is because after going through life on the "Fast Train" I am enjoying this ride on the "Slow Train" at this point in my life. Yes - there is lots to do. Yes - there are deadlines to meet. But I am finding that if I don't take time to enjoy the journey, than reaching the goals just doesn't mean as much. After all, the journey is what fills up most of our lives. By learning to enjoy that part of things the most, we are naturally happier and feel more accomplished. Don't you think?
> 
> This weekend I plan on going back to doing some of the things around my new home here. I have lots of 'house projects' that I want to complete before the weather changes. I want to spend some time making our house a home and enjoying the newly acquired space we have. I will be filling orders and painting and drawing in between, but for a couple of days at least, I want to shift gears and do some more home decor projects. It will not only be fun, but make things more comfortable and attractive here where we live. I will certainly keep you posted on what I am up to!
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects and he wanted me to give a sneak peek of his latest scroll saw design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those upcoming holidays are going to be on the "Fast Train" too and will be here before we know it. It is our job as designers to keep you all busy and happy with new designs for your own holiday gift giving and shows.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed every step of making the fun potion bottles. While in my head I have imagined perhaps 10 or more versions of potion bottles, I am learning to take it one design at a time and not try to rush through the process. One by one they will come to be. In the mean time, I know in my heart that I did my best presenting them and explaining how to recreate them. I hope you all appreciate that and enjoy it as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Labor Day weekend. Autumn is just around the corner. I hope you enjoy these final days of summer and take the 'slow train' to wherever you are heading. You won't regret it, I promise!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Be warned, time doesn't catch the slow train. My problem is that I start to do something and on the way I see something else that needs done so I get sidetracked and it may be several days before I remember the first chore again.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome to the "Slow Train"*
> 
> I have missed the past few days of blogging, but with good reason. It used to bother me to miss, but after over 1700 posts, I have come to understand that sometimes we need to have to stay off of social media and the computer in general in order to do the things that we want to write about. For me, that is usually doing some type of creating. (Although yesterday I had an eye exam appointment in the morning in Digby, which is about a hour drive from where I live. There was no way that I would have been able to write a quality post and get to the office on time. I am not as quick as I used to be!)
> 
> I don't think I do many things 'quick' these days. I haven't decided if that is a bad thing or good thing yet either.
> 
> It seems I used to fly through tasks with lightning speed, accomplishing things left and right. The check list was long and it was rare that I didn't accomplish at least most of what I set out to do (and in the time frame that I allowed myself to do it!) But lately, it seems that I have a permanent ticket on the "Slow Train" and no matter how hard I try, one thing or another just won't let me go any other way. But is that really a bad thing? I am beginning to think it isn't.
> 
> When I was younger and raising my children, there were always lots of things to do. Besides taking care of them, there were numerous chores around the house as well as trying to earn a little extra money for our family through crafts. If I ever wanted to do something for myself, the only way I would be able to do so was to hurry through my other tasks in order to squeeze out an extra hour or so (if I was LUCKY!) for myself. It just didn't happen often. I think that running at that pace for so many years conditioned me to live my life in a certain way. I am sure that most who were in similar situations could relate.
> 
> But now the kids are grown and it is just Keith, myself and the kitties. There is no school bus to catch, no costumes to make for school plays and holidays and no parties to plan. It is much quieter in life in general. Some call it the "empty nest" but I like to call it the "quiet nest". The quiet allows me to spend a bit of time following my dream and creating.
> 
> But one thing that I noticed is that when I do something, I have slowed down considerably. I can't seem to hurry through things like I used to. I am not sure of the reason, but I feel in my heart that part of it may be because after all those years of rushing through things, I want to take my time and enjoy each and every journey that I encounter. Time has passed so quickly and yesterday my youngest daughter turned 26 years old. How the heck did over a quarter of a century pass since she was a born? It seems like maybe a couple of years went by - but 26?!? Wow! It really got me thinking.
> 
> I don't live my life with regrets, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be to pay more attention to TODAY and enjoy the here and now. The Carly Simon song line of "These are the good old days" comes to mind often. These ARE the good old days and one day we may be looking back on TODAY and thinking how awesome it was. Instead of rushing by things, I want to appreciate every single day and enjoy every minute of it. It too will pass quickly.
> 
> With that being said, I have spent the past few days creating a 'Quick Paint' project for Toletown online painting community. If you are not familiar with them, you should check them out at www.toletown.com. It is a wonderful place for beginner and advanced painters alike. For the annual subscription (there are also monthly and quarterly memberships available if you would just like to try them out, too.) you receive TWO full, online painting classes as well as a "Quick Paint" project. The online classes have accompanying videos with them which show new techniques and highlights the projects. They all have full instructions and line drawings that you can download and enjoy on your own time. You can see all the benefits for each type of membership on the "Membership" page. It is certainly a lot for your money.
> 
> Anyway - it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project for the month. I thought that I would make a cool Potion Bottle to offer members, as I am in the process of making some more of these fun and cute bottle project patterns to sell on my own site. (Stay tuned - they will be coming up shortly!) I thought as ornaments Halloween they would make nice, cute additions to wreaths, trees, etc. Here is the 4" version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I was making the small 4" ornament, I wanted to do a larger piece that could stand up on a mantle or side board. Now that we have a full house to decorate, I am looking for new ways to display things. So I decided to also make a 6" version of the ornament that was cut from 1/2" stock and could stand on its own. Her is that photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got to thinking . . .
> 
> Wouldn't this be nice even BIGGER, standing in an easel or as the center of a nice wreath?
> 
> So I created a 10" version as well, cut from 1/4" material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it looks much the same as the other two, but I wanted people to really SEE the difference in sizes and hopefully it would get their imagination motor running. While it took a while to get things finished, I think that the time was well-spent.
> 
> Each piece is embellished with some cool glass pearl beads and real seashells!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the mermaid charms by themselves as a product on my site (EMB11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I am also offering a complete package of elements that I call an "Ocean Mix" (EMB12) which can be used in a variety of crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the beautiful pieces that I came across and so far they have been really well-received by you all. I will continue to add pieces as I use them in my own creations.
> 
> I think the presentation of the pieces together really looks wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got home yesterday, it was nearly noon. I spent the rest of the day and evening creating the pattern packet for these fun bottles. The packet has 31 step-by-step photos and came out to be 17 pages long! No wonder it took me a while to do!
> 
> The length of the pattern doesn't mean that it is difficult. I think it is quite the opposite. The reason there are so many photos is because I want every level of painter to be able to accomplish the project. The techniques are not difficult at all - as a matter of fact, they are very basic. I just think by breaking things down into 'baby steps', newcomers are much more receptive to things and able to follow along without worries or stress. And isn't that how it should be when creating or starting something new?
> 
> Perhaps it is because of my 20 years of writing for magazines. Or maybe it is because after going through life on the "Fast Train" I am enjoying this ride on the "Slow Train" at this point in my life. Yes - there is lots to do. Yes - there are deadlines to meet. But I am finding that if I don't take time to enjoy the journey, than reaching the goals just doesn't mean as much. After all, the journey is what fills up most of our lives. By learning to enjoy that part of things the most, we are naturally happier and feel more accomplished. Don't you think?
> 
> This weekend I plan on going back to doing some of the things around my new home here. I have lots of 'house projects' that I want to complete before the weather changes. I want to spend some time making our house a home and enjoying the newly acquired space we have. I will be filling orders and painting and drawing in between, but for a couple of days at least, I want to shift gears and do some more home decor projects. It will not only be fun, but make things more comfortable and attractive here where we live. I will certainly keep you posted on what I am up to!
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects and he wanted me to give a sneak peek of his latest scroll saw design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those upcoming holidays are going to be on the "Fast Train" too and will be here before we know it. It is our job as designers to keep you all busy and happy with new designs for your own holiday gift giving and shows.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed every step of making the fun potion bottles. While in my head I have imagined perhaps 10 or more versions of potion bottles, I am learning to take it one design at a time and not try to rush through the process. One by one they will come to be. In the mean time, I know in my heart that I did my best presenting them and explaining how to recreate them. I hope you all appreciate that and enjoy it as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Labor Day weekend. Autumn is just around the corner. I hope you enjoy these final days of summer and take the 'slow train' to wherever you are heading. You won't regret it, I promise!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


We all get that, Kepy! I have 'house projects' that have been on hold for weeks. (I had to actually "work" to make money to pay for all the nice new stuff here in our home!) I hope to get back to some of them this weekend. We shall see how many!

I hope you have a happy and safe holiday weekend! 

Thanks for stopping by! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome to the "Slow Train"*
> 
> I have missed the past few days of blogging, but with good reason. It used to bother me to miss, but after over 1700 posts, I have come to understand that sometimes we need to have to stay off of social media and the computer in general in order to do the things that we want to write about. For me, that is usually doing some type of creating. (Although yesterday I had an eye exam appointment in the morning in Digby, which is about a hour drive from where I live. There was no way that I would have been able to write a quality post and get to the office on time. I am not as quick as I used to be!)
> 
> I don't think I do many things 'quick' these days. I haven't decided if that is a bad thing or good thing yet either.
> 
> It seems I used to fly through tasks with lightning speed, accomplishing things left and right. The check list was long and it was rare that I didn't accomplish at least most of what I set out to do (and in the time frame that I allowed myself to do it!) But lately, it seems that I have a permanent ticket on the "Slow Train" and no matter how hard I try, one thing or another just won't let me go any other way. But is that really a bad thing? I am beginning to think it isn't.
> 
> When I was younger and raising my children, there were always lots of things to do. Besides taking care of them, there were numerous chores around the house as well as trying to earn a little extra money for our family through crafts. If I ever wanted to do something for myself, the only way I would be able to do so was to hurry through my other tasks in order to squeeze out an extra hour or so (if I was LUCKY!) for myself. It just didn't happen often. I think that running at that pace for so many years conditioned me to live my life in a certain way. I am sure that most who were in similar situations could relate.
> 
> But now the kids are grown and it is just Keith, myself and the kitties. There is no school bus to catch, no costumes to make for school plays and holidays and no parties to plan. It is much quieter in life in general. Some call it the "empty nest" but I like to call it the "quiet nest". The quiet allows me to spend a bit of time following my dream and creating.
> 
> But one thing that I noticed is that when I do something, I have slowed down considerably. I can't seem to hurry through things like I used to. I am not sure of the reason, but I feel in my heart that part of it may be because after all those years of rushing through things, I want to take my time and enjoy each and every journey that I encounter. Time has passed so quickly and yesterday my youngest daughter turned 26 years old. How the heck did over a quarter of a century pass since she was a born? It seems like maybe a couple of years went by - but 26?!? Wow! It really got me thinking.
> 
> I don't live my life with regrets, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be to pay more attention to TODAY and enjoy the here and now. The Carly Simon song line of "These are the good old days" comes to mind often. These ARE the good old days and one day we may be looking back on TODAY and thinking how awesome it was. Instead of rushing by things, I want to appreciate every single day and enjoy every minute of it. It too will pass quickly.
> 
> With that being said, I have spent the past few days creating a 'Quick Paint' project for Toletown online painting community. If you are not familiar with them, you should check them out at www.toletown.com. It is a wonderful place for beginner and advanced painters alike. For the annual subscription (there are also monthly and quarterly memberships available if you would just like to try them out, too.) you receive TWO full, online painting classes as well as a "Quick Paint" project. The online classes have accompanying videos with them which show new techniques and highlights the projects. They all have full instructions and line drawings that you can download and enjoy on your own time. You can see all the benefits for each type of membership on the "Membership" page. It is certainly a lot for your money.
> 
> Anyway - it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project for the month. I thought that I would make a cool Potion Bottle to offer members, as I am in the process of making some more of these fun and cute bottle project patterns to sell on my own site. (Stay tuned - they will be coming up shortly!) I thought as ornaments Halloween they would make nice, cute additions to wreaths, trees, etc. Here is the 4" version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I was making the small 4" ornament, I wanted to do a larger piece that could stand up on a mantle or side board. Now that we have a full house to decorate, I am looking for new ways to display things. So I decided to also make a 6" version of the ornament that was cut from 1/2" stock and could stand on its own. Her is that photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got to thinking . . .
> 
> Wouldn't this be nice even BIGGER, standing in an easel or as the center of a nice wreath?
> 
> So I created a 10" version as well, cut from 1/4" material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it looks much the same as the other two, but I wanted people to really SEE the difference in sizes and hopefully it would get their imagination motor running. While it took a while to get things finished, I think that the time was well-spent.
> 
> Each piece is embellished with some cool glass pearl beads and real seashells!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the mermaid charms by themselves as a product on my site (EMB11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I am also offering a complete package of elements that I call an "Ocean Mix" (EMB12) which can be used in a variety of crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the beautiful pieces that I came across and so far they have been really well-received by you all. I will continue to add pieces as I use them in my own creations.
> 
> I think the presentation of the pieces together really looks wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got home yesterday, it was nearly noon. I spent the rest of the day and evening creating the pattern packet for these fun bottles. The packet has 31 step-by-step photos and came out to be 17 pages long! No wonder it took me a while to do!
> 
> The length of the pattern doesn't mean that it is difficult. I think it is quite the opposite. The reason there are so many photos is because I want every level of painter to be able to accomplish the project. The techniques are not difficult at all - as a matter of fact, they are very basic. I just think by breaking things down into 'baby steps', newcomers are much more receptive to things and able to follow along without worries or stress. And isn't that how it should be when creating or starting something new?
> 
> Perhaps it is because of my 20 years of writing for magazines. Or maybe it is because after going through life on the "Fast Train" I am enjoying this ride on the "Slow Train" at this point in my life. Yes - there is lots to do. Yes - there are deadlines to meet. But I am finding that if I don't take time to enjoy the journey, than reaching the goals just doesn't mean as much. After all, the journey is what fills up most of our lives. By learning to enjoy that part of things the most, we are naturally happier and feel more accomplished. Don't you think?
> 
> This weekend I plan on going back to doing some of the things around my new home here. I have lots of 'house projects' that I want to complete before the weather changes. I want to spend some time making our house a home and enjoying the newly acquired space we have. I will be filling orders and painting and drawing in between, but for a couple of days at least, I want to shift gears and do some more home decor projects. It will not only be fun, but make things more comfortable and attractive here where we live. I will certainly keep you posted on what I am up to!
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects and he wanted me to give a sneak peek of his latest scroll saw design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those upcoming holidays are going to be on the "Fast Train" too and will be here before we know it. It is our job as designers to keep you all busy and happy with new designs for your own holiday gift giving and shows.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed every step of making the fun potion bottles. While in my head I have imagined perhaps 10 or more versions of potion bottles, I am learning to take it one design at a time and not try to rush through the process. One by one they will come to be. In the mean time, I know in my heart that I did my best presenting them and explaining how to recreate them. I hope you all appreciate that and enjoy it as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Labor Day weekend. Autumn is just around the corner. I hope you enjoy these final days of summer and take the 'slow train' to wherever you are heading. You won't regret it, I promise!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Beautiful "Mermaid Tears" bottles. I like the added touch of the cute charms.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome to the "Slow Train"*
> 
> I have missed the past few days of blogging, but with good reason. It used to bother me to miss, but after over 1700 posts, I have come to understand that sometimes we need to have to stay off of social media and the computer in general in order to do the things that we want to write about. For me, that is usually doing some type of creating. (Although yesterday I had an eye exam appointment in the morning in Digby, which is about a hour drive from where I live. There was no way that I would have been able to write a quality post and get to the office on time. I am not as quick as I used to be!)
> 
> I don't think I do many things 'quick' these days. I haven't decided if that is a bad thing or good thing yet either.
> 
> It seems I used to fly through tasks with lightning speed, accomplishing things left and right. The check list was long and it was rare that I didn't accomplish at least most of what I set out to do (and in the time frame that I allowed myself to do it!) But lately, it seems that I have a permanent ticket on the "Slow Train" and no matter how hard I try, one thing or another just won't let me go any other way. But is that really a bad thing? I am beginning to think it isn't.
> 
> When I was younger and raising my children, there were always lots of things to do. Besides taking care of them, there were numerous chores around the house as well as trying to earn a little extra money for our family through crafts. If I ever wanted to do something for myself, the only way I would be able to do so was to hurry through my other tasks in order to squeeze out an extra hour or so (if I was LUCKY!) for myself. It just didn't happen often. I think that running at that pace for so many years conditioned me to live my life in a certain way. I am sure that most who were in similar situations could relate.
> 
> But now the kids are grown and it is just Keith, myself and the kitties. There is no school bus to catch, no costumes to make for school plays and holidays and no parties to plan. It is much quieter in life in general. Some call it the "empty nest" but I like to call it the "quiet nest". The quiet allows me to spend a bit of time following my dream and creating.
> 
> But one thing that I noticed is that when I do something, I have slowed down considerably. I can't seem to hurry through things like I used to. I am not sure of the reason, but I feel in my heart that part of it may be because after all those years of rushing through things, I want to take my time and enjoy each and every journey that I encounter. Time has passed so quickly and yesterday my youngest daughter turned 26 years old. How the heck did over a quarter of a century pass since she was a born? It seems like maybe a couple of years went by - but 26?!? Wow! It really got me thinking.
> 
> I don't live my life with regrets, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be to pay more attention to TODAY and enjoy the here and now. The Carly Simon song line of "These are the good old days" comes to mind often. These ARE the good old days and one day we may be looking back on TODAY and thinking how awesome it was. Instead of rushing by things, I want to appreciate every single day and enjoy every minute of it. It too will pass quickly.
> 
> With that being said, I have spent the past few days creating a 'Quick Paint' project for Toletown online painting community. If you are not familiar with them, you should check them out at www.toletown.com. It is a wonderful place for beginner and advanced painters alike. For the annual subscription (there are also monthly and quarterly memberships available if you would just like to try them out, too.) you receive TWO full, online painting classes as well as a "Quick Paint" project. The online classes have accompanying videos with them which show new techniques and highlights the projects. They all have full instructions and line drawings that you can download and enjoy on your own time. You can see all the benefits for each type of membership on the "Membership" page. It is certainly a lot for your money.
> 
> Anyway - it was my turn to do the Quick Paint project for the month. I thought that I would make a cool Potion Bottle to offer members, as I am in the process of making some more of these fun and cute bottle project patterns to sell on my own site. (Stay tuned - they will be coming up shortly!) I thought as ornaments Halloween they would make nice, cute additions to wreaths, trees, etc. Here is the 4" version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I was making the small 4" ornament, I wanted to do a larger piece that could stand up on a mantle or side board. Now that we have a full house to decorate, I am looking for new ways to display things. So I decided to also make a 6" version of the ornament that was cut from 1/2" stock and could stand on its own. Her is that photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got to thinking . . .
> 
> Wouldn't this be nice even BIGGER, standing in an easel or as the center of a nice wreath?
> 
> So I created a 10" version as well, cut from 1/4" material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it looks much the same as the other two, but I wanted people to really SEE the difference in sizes and hopefully it would get their imagination motor running. While it took a while to get things finished, I think that the time was well-spent.
> 
> Each piece is embellished with some cool glass pearl beads and real seashells!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the mermaid charms by themselves as a product on my site (EMB11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and I am also offering a complete package of elements that I call an "Ocean Mix" (EMB12) which can be used in a variety of crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the beautiful pieces that I came across and so far they have been really well-received by you all. I will continue to add pieces as I use them in my own creations.
> 
> I think the presentation of the pieces together really looks wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got home yesterday, it was nearly noon. I spent the rest of the day and evening creating the pattern packet for these fun bottles. The packet has 31 step-by-step photos and came out to be 17 pages long! No wonder it took me a while to do!
> 
> The length of the pattern doesn't mean that it is difficult. I think it is quite the opposite. The reason there are so many photos is because I want every level of painter to be able to accomplish the project. The techniques are not difficult at all - as a matter of fact, they are very basic. I just think by breaking things down into 'baby steps', newcomers are much more receptive to things and able to follow along without worries or stress. And isn't that how it should be when creating or starting something new?
> 
> Perhaps it is because of my 20 years of writing for magazines. Or maybe it is because after going through life on the "Fast Train" I am enjoying this ride on the "Slow Train" at this point in my life. Yes - there is lots to do. Yes - there are deadlines to meet. But I am finding that if I don't take time to enjoy the journey, than reaching the goals just doesn't mean as much. After all, the journey is what fills up most of our lives. By learning to enjoy that part of things the most, we are naturally happier and feel more accomplished. Don't you think?
> 
> This weekend I plan on going back to doing some of the things around my new home here. I have lots of 'house projects' that I want to complete before the weather changes. I want to spend some time making our house a home and enjoying the newly acquired space we have. I will be filling orders and painting and drawing in between, but for a couple of days at least, I want to shift gears and do some more home decor projects. It will not only be fun, but make things more comfortable and attractive here where we live. I will certainly keep you posted on what I am up to!
> 
> Keith has also been working on some new projects and he wanted me to give a sneak peek of his latest scroll saw design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those upcoming holidays are going to be on the "Fast Train" too and will be here before we know it. It is our job as designers to keep you all busy and happy with new designs for your own holiday gift giving and shows.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed every step of making the fun potion bottles. While in my head I have imagined perhaps 10 or more versions of potion bottles, I am learning to take it one design at a time and not try to rush through the process. One by one they will come to be. In the mean time, I know in my heart that I did my best presenting them and explaining how to recreate them. I hope you all appreciate that and enjoy it as well.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Labor Day weekend. Autumn is just around the corner. I hope you enjoy these final days of summer and take the 'slow train' to wherever you are heading. You won't regret it, I promise!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. It was a lot of fun to paint. 

Have a wonderful long weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding that Balance . . . *

It seems that I frequently mention in my blogs here the importance of finding balance. I think for most of us, it is something that is an ongoing quest. We have our work and responsibilities to fulfill, and we have our home and family obligations. Sometimes that doesn't leave much time for ourselves.

I am fortunate in that I truly love what I do. The saying "If you love what you do, you don't work a day in your life" is usually applicable, but there are still times when I would like to do other similar, no pressure things that I can do 'just because' at my own pace and without a time line.

Keith always says he can't see a difference between me doing "work" and doing what I do in my leisure. I suppose I don't expect that of anyone. For only we painters and other creative people can tell the difference of creating for joy and creating for work. It is something that can't be seen and is more of an attitude that we feel inside when we are just doing something for the joy of it and no other reason. It is what we hope our customers feel all of the time. For them, this is their 'down time' and their time to relax. Part of my job as a designer is to make sure that when they are working on my projects - be it painting or woodworking - they are not only enjoying themselves, but also feeling a sense of pride for what they accomplished.

Designers are no different. We also need to feel that sense of peace and joy when we are creating. Sometimes, when we are under too many deadlines, those wonderful feelings are tinged with a bit of anxiousness or even pressure. While some thrive on pressure (I am one who admittedly works better with deadlines) others find that they take too much joy out of doing what they enjoy and don't last very long at all as a designer. For most of us, it has been a long road to become established and make designing work for us, and many just don't have that patience. There are very few quality designers that I know of that were successful right out of the gate. Maybe that is a good thing though, as it is a natural way to sort those who are only doing it for profit from those who truly love their craft. I don't know . . .

The longer I am in the business of designing, the more important having some 'down time' is to me. I am often asked how I keep coming up with new and fresh ideas for my projects, and I actually have a very long list of things I want to create in the future. This list has been growing over the years and I find that I am at a point where I think of new ideas much quicker than I can implement them. That is really a good thing, because it not only means that I will be busy working as long as I wish, but also that I can pick and choose which projects I want to do next. That allows me to filter out the so-so projects from the ones that I feel are the best. It helps the cause in the long run.

For the past several months, I have been sharing my progress on two major projects that I have been working on that were not my own designs. The long-term project is the "12 Days of Christmas" ornament set by Lynne Andrews. I have allotted myself a year or so to complete six full sets of these very detailed ornaments, and I am on track for that (kind of!). My other short-term project was the Cinderella Mice Tiara project designed by Peggy Harris. It was a project that I knew I had to make from the moment I saw it.

It has sometimes been difficult to find time to work on these, as I always have my own work looming. Those many nameless project that are yet to be are sitting in the corner of my head just waiting for me to get moving on them. Yet - I feel the need to switch gears and do other things. Things that I didn't have to think of. Things that I am guided through by other designers. It allows me to not only feed my need to create, but removes the pressure of creating my own designs or patterns. Even though you can't see the difference from the outside, it is much more relaxing to do. I like them for my 'down time'.

Some may think it is not good business for me to focus so much of my time on creating other people's work. But I realize that without this time when I get to relax that part of my brain, my own work would certainly suffer. I would certainly be more overwhelmed than I am and I have no doubt that I would 'burn out', as many designers do. While financially it may be better for me to spend my 'creating time' only on creating new designs of my own, I feel that by spending a portion of my time creating other's patterns allows me to rest and replenish my creative energy, while still accomplishing. Not to mention that I also learn a lot from doing many different techniques. I am surprised that many other designers don't do this as well, as I rarely see others create things that aren't their own design. I suppose we all do what works for us.

With that said, I spent Friday evening finishing up my Cinderella Mice tiara for my grand daughter, Willow's third birthday.










The above photo is just a snapshot from my painting table, and I plan to take some better photos before I send it off to Willow. You can't see the delicate sparkles on her dress, the pumpkins and the leaves.

I am very pleased at how it turned out and I hope it will be something she will keep for a long time. I plan to follow along with the series (Snow White mouse will be introduced next spring!) and keep painting them for her as long as Peggy designs them. It was a very relaxed and enjoyable project, and I learned quite a few new techniques making it.

With that under my belt, on Sunday Keith invited me to take a short day trip out to Briar Island and Digby Neck. That is the string of land to the west of Nova Scotia. We haven't taken a trip there in a couple of years. We needed to take two ferries to get to Briar Island, and it was just a perfect day. When we arrived there, it was probably already about 4pm. We had a late start, but there was still plenty of time to enjoy the beautiful scenery. We sat on the rocks for a while and gazed out at the ocean:










There was a small lighthouse on an island between Long Island and Briar Island that was quiet and serene:










I am fortunate to live in such a beautiful place. I need to sometimes remind myself that I have to take time out to enjoy it, or the seasons will pass us by.

This year with moving we have really not had many 'day trips' through our area. There was part of me that felt a bit guilty taking the day to drive around when I have so much work in front of me. But each morning I notice that it stays dark a bit longer, the days are cooler and summer is nearly at an end. If we don't take time off to enjoy our beautiful surroundings, then what are we doing all of this for?

Life is short and time is precious. Two things that I am realizing more as I get older and each year passes more quickly than the previous one. I had planned on working all day Monday cutting orders (out of guilt for taking Sunday 'off') but instead I spent the day painting my "12 Days" ornaments. It was somewhat hard for me to justify taking two days off in a row, but I felt it was the thing to do.

The world didn't stop spinning and the orders are here and ready to go. I only need to finish two of them up today, and they should ship out tomorrow. That one day won't make a life and death difference. But the time off certainly made a difference to me.

I am sure that I will continue with finding a balance between work and play. At my age, I am already programmed to do things a certain way and in a certain time frame. I don't regret that at all, but I do feel that sometimes I have to learn to RELAX and be flexible so that I can take a breath and enjoy my life and step out of the 'work mode' for a bit. Otherwise life will just pass me by.

Enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding that Balance . . . *
> 
> It seems that I frequently mention in my blogs here the importance of finding balance. I think for most of us, it is something that is an ongoing quest. We have our work and responsibilities to fulfill, and we have our home and family obligations. Sometimes that doesn't leave much time for ourselves.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I truly love what I do. The saying "If you love what you do, you don't work a day in your life" is usually applicable, but there are still times when I would like to do other similar, no pressure things that I can do 'just because' at my own pace and without a time line.
> 
> Keith always says he can't see a difference between me doing "work" and doing what I do in my leisure. I suppose I don't expect that of anyone. For only we painters and other creative people can tell the difference of creating for joy and creating for work. It is something that can't be seen and is more of an attitude that we feel inside when we are just doing something for the joy of it and no other reason. It is what we hope our customers feel all of the time. For them, this is their 'down time' and their time to relax. Part of my job as a designer is to make sure that when they are working on my projects - be it painting or woodworking - they are not only enjoying themselves, but also feeling a sense of pride for what they accomplished.
> 
> Designers are no different. We also need to feel that sense of peace and joy when we are creating. Sometimes, when we are under too many deadlines, those wonderful feelings are tinged with a bit of anxiousness or even pressure. While some thrive on pressure (I am one who admittedly works better with deadlines) others find that they take too much joy out of doing what they enjoy and don't last very long at all as a designer. For most of us, it has been a long road to become established and make designing work for us, and many just don't have that patience. There are very few quality designers that I know of that were successful right out of the gate. Maybe that is a good thing though, as it is a natural way to sort those who are only doing it for profit from those who truly love their craft. I don't know . . .
> 
> The longer I am in the business of designing, the more important having some 'down time' is to me. I am often asked how I keep coming up with new and fresh ideas for my projects, and I actually have a very long list of things I want to create in the future. This list has been growing over the years and I find that I am at a point where I think of new ideas much quicker than I can implement them. That is really a good thing, because it not only means that I will be busy working as long as I wish, but also that I can pick and choose which projects I want to do next. That allows me to filter out the so-so projects from the ones that I feel are the best. It helps the cause in the long run.
> 
> For the past several months, I have been sharing my progress on two major projects that I have been working on that were not my own designs. The long-term project is the "12 Days of Christmas" ornament set by Lynne Andrews. I have allotted myself a year or so to complete six full sets of these very detailed ornaments, and I am on track for that (kind of!). My other short-term project was the Cinderella Mice Tiara project designed by Peggy Harris. It was a project that I knew I had to make from the moment I saw it.
> 
> It has sometimes been difficult to find time to work on these, as I always have my own work looming. Those many nameless project that are yet to be are sitting in the corner of my head just waiting for me to get moving on them. Yet - I feel the need to switch gears and do other things. Things that I didn't have to think of. Things that I am guided through by other designers. It allows me to not only feed my need to create, but removes the pressure of creating my own designs or patterns. Even though you can't see the difference from the outside, it is much more relaxing to do. I like them for my 'down time'.
> 
> Some may think it is not good business for me to focus so much of my time on creating other people's work. But I realize that without this time when I get to relax that part of my brain, my own work would certainly suffer. I would certainly be more overwhelmed than I am and I have no doubt that I would 'burn out', as many designers do. While financially it may be better for me to spend my 'creating time' only on creating new designs of my own, I feel that by spending a portion of my time creating other's patterns allows me to rest and replenish my creative energy, while still accomplishing. Not to mention that I also learn a lot from doing many different techniques. I am surprised that many other designers don't do this as well, as I rarely see others create things that aren't their own design. I suppose we all do what works for us.
> 
> With that said, I spent Friday evening finishing up my Cinderella Mice tiara for my grand daughter, Willow's third birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above photo is just a snapshot from my painting table, and I plan to take some better photos before I send it off to Willow. You can't see the delicate sparkles on her dress, the pumpkins and the leaves.
> 
> I am very pleased at how it turned out and I hope it will be something she will keep for a long time. I plan to follow along with the series (Snow White mouse will be introduced next spring!) and keep painting them for her as long as Peggy designs them. It was a very relaxed and enjoyable project, and I learned quite a few new techniques making it.
> 
> With that under my belt, on Sunday Keith invited me to take a short day trip out to Briar Island and Digby Neck. That is the string of land to the west of Nova Scotia. We haven't taken a trip there in a couple of years. We needed to take two ferries to get to Briar Island, and it was just a perfect day. When we arrived there, it was probably already about 4pm. We had a late start, but there was still plenty of time to enjoy the beautiful scenery. We sat on the rocks for a while and gazed out at the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a small lighthouse on an island between Long Island and Briar Island that was quiet and serene:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fortunate to live in such a beautiful place. I need to sometimes remind myself that I have to take time out to enjoy it, or the seasons will pass us by.
> 
> This year with moving we have really not had many 'day trips' through our area. There was part of me that felt a bit guilty taking the day to drive around when I have so much work in front of me. But each morning I notice that it stays dark a bit longer, the days are cooler and summer is nearly at an end. If we don't take time off to enjoy our beautiful surroundings, then what are we doing all of this for?
> 
> Life is short and time is precious. Two things that I am realizing more as I get older and each year passes more quickly than the previous one. I had planned on working all day Monday cutting orders (out of guilt for taking Sunday 'off') but instead I spent the day painting my "12 Days" ornaments. It was somewhat hard for me to justify taking two days off in a row, but I felt it was the thing to do.
> 
> The world didn't stop spinning and the orders are here and ready to go. I only need to finish two of them up today, and they should ship out tomorrow. That one day won't make a life and death difference. But the time off certainly made a difference to me.
> 
> I am sure that I will continue with finding a balance between work and play. At my age, I am already programmed to do things a certain way and in a certain time frame. I don't regret that at all, but I do feel that sometimes I have to learn to RELAX and be flexible so that I can take a breath and enjoy my life and step out of the 'work mode' for a bit. Otherwise life will just pass me by.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday!


It took me several days to read your post, a bit here and a bit there. As I am in Oregon volunteer working on a Youth camp there with a group of volunteers. Your project turned out very nice. It will be a cherished keepsake. I like your pictures of the water. We have a very nice lake here, camp, kids and water always go together. I enjoy the beauty of it and the sunsets most evenings. Another interesting thing here, the camp is on the pacific Coast trail and we have had up to 20 campers here most evenings. The ones coming through have started in April and have walked 2000 miles. Interesting stories. Big Lake Youth Camp.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding that Balance . . . *
> 
> It seems that I frequently mention in my blogs here the importance of finding balance. I think for most of us, it is something that is an ongoing quest. We have our work and responsibilities to fulfill, and we have our home and family obligations. Sometimes that doesn't leave much time for ourselves.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I truly love what I do. The saying "If you love what you do, you don't work a day in your life" is usually applicable, but there are still times when I would like to do other similar, no pressure things that I can do 'just because' at my own pace and without a time line.
> 
> Keith always says he can't see a difference between me doing "work" and doing what I do in my leisure. I suppose I don't expect that of anyone. For only we painters and other creative people can tell the difference of creating for joy and creating for work. It is something that can't be seen and is more of an attitude that we feel inside when we are just doing something for the joy of it and no other reason. It is what we hope our customers feel all of the time. For them, this is their 'down time' and their time to relax. Part of my job as a designer is to make sure that when they are working on my projects - be it painting or woodworking - they are not only enjoying themselves, but also feeling a sense of pride for what they accomplished.
> 
> Designers are no different. We also need to feel that sense of peace and joy when we are creating. Sometimes, when we are under too many deadlines, those wonderful feelings are tinged with a bit of anxiousness or even pressure. While some thrive on pressure (I am one who admittedly works better with deadlines) others find that they take too much joy out of doing what they enjoy and don't last very long at all as a designer. For most of us, it has been a long road to become established and make designing work for us, and many just don't have that patience. There are very few quality designers that I know of that were successful right out of the gate. Maybe that is a good thing though, as it is a natural way to sort those who are only doing it for profit from those who truly love their craft. I don't know . . .
> 
> The longer I am in the business of designing, the more important having some 'down time' is to me. I am often asked how I keep coming up with new and fresh ideas for my projects, and I actually have a very long list of things I want to create in the future. This list has been growing over the years and I find that I am at a point where I think of new ideas much quicker than I can implement them. That is really a good thing, because it not only means that I will be busy working as long as I wish, but also that I can pick and choose which projects I want to do next. That allows me to filter out the so-so projects from the ones that I feel are the best. It helps the cause in the long run.
> 
> For the past several months, I have been sharing my progress on two major projects that I have been working on that were not my own designs. The long-term project is the "12 Days of Christmas" ornament set by Lynne Andrews. I have allotted myself a year or so to complete six full sets of these very detailed ornaments, and I am on track for that (kind of!). My other short-term project was the Cinderella Mice Tiara project designed by Peggy Harris. It was a project that I knew I had to make from the moment I saw it.
> 
> It has sometimes been difficult to find time to work on these, as I always have my own work looming. Those many nameless project that are yet to be are sitting in the corner of my head just waiting for me to get moving on them. Yet - I feel the need to switch gears and do other things. Things that I didn't have to think of. Things that I am guided through by other designers. It allows me to not only feed my need to create, but removes the pressure of creating my own designs or patterns. Even though you can't see the difference from the outside, it is much more relaxing to do. I like them for my 'down time'.
> 
> Some may think it is not good business for me to focus so much of my time on creating other people's work. But I realize that without this time when I get to relax that part of my brain, my own work would certainly suffer. I would certainly be more overwhelmed than I am and I have no doubt that I would 'burn out', as many designers do. While financially it may be better for me to spend my 'creating time' only on creating new designs of my own, I feel that by spending a portion of my time creating other's patterns allows me to rest and replenish my creative energy, while still accomplishing. Not to mention that I also learn a lot from doing many different techniques. I am surprised that many other designers don't do this as well, as I rarely see others create things that aren't their own design. I suppose we all do what works for us.
> 
> With that said, I spent Friday evening finishing up my Cinderella Mice tiara for my grand daughter, Willow's third birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above photo is just a snapshot from my painting table, and I plan to take some better photos before I send it off to Willow. You can't see the delicate sparkles on her dress, the pumpkins and the leaves.
> 
> I am very pleased at how it turned out and I hope it will be something she will keep for a long time. I plan to follow along with the series (Snow White mouse will be introduced next spring!) and keep painting them for her as long as Peggy designs them. It was a very relaxed and enjoyable project, and I learned quite a few new techniques making it.
> 
> With that under my belt, on Sunday Keith invited me to take a short day trip out to Briar Island and Digby Neck. That is the string of land to the west of Nova Scotia. We haven't taken a trip there in a couple of years. We needed to take two ferries to get to Briar Island, and it was just a perfect day. When we arrived there, it was probably already about 4pm. We had a late start, but there was still plenty of time to enjoy the beautiful scenery. We sat on the rocks for a while and gazed out at the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a small lighthouse on an island between Long Island and Briar Island that was quiet and serene:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fortunate to live in such a beautiful place. I need to sometimes remind myself that I have to take time out to enjoy it, or the seasons will pass us by.
> 
> This year with moving we have really not had many 'day trips' through our area. There was part of me that felt a bit guilty taking the day to drive around when I have so much work in front of me. But each morning I notice that it stays dark a bit longer, the days are cooler and summer is nearly at an end. If we don't take time off to enjoy our beautiful surroundings, then what are we doing all of this for?
> 
> Life is short and time is precious. Two things that I am realizing more as I get older and each year passes more quickly than the previous one. I had planned on working all day Monday cutting orders (out of guilt for taking Sunday 'off') but instead I spent the day painting my "12 Days" ornaments. It was somewhat hard for me to justify taking two days off in a row, but I felt it was the thing to do.
> 
> The world didn't stop spinning and the orders are here and ready to go. I only need to finish two of them up today, and they should ship out tomorrow. That one day won't make a life and death difference. But the time off certainly made a difference to me.
> 
> I am sure that I will continue with finding a balance between work and play. At my age, I am already programmed to do things a certain way and in a certain time frame. I don't regret that at all, but I do feel that sometimes I have to learn to RELAX and be flexible so that I can take a breath and enjoy my life and step out of the 'work mode' for a bit. Otherwise life will just pass me by.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday!


What an absolutely beautiful photo. How you must be loving where you are!  Thank you so much for sharing it, Brian. Yes. Sometimes these quiet moments are the best.

Thank you for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Site Update and Newsletter*

This morning something occurred for the first time since moving to our new home. I awoke and it was still pitch dark outside.

I admit that I had a somewhat fitful night. I am not sure if it was the excitement of the day or thoughts of the days ahead or the warm humidity of the evening that was the cause. Maybe it was a bit of everything. Perhaps it is that I am feeling a bit more comfortable in our place here and things are (finally!) getting back to normal. I don't know.

I am on my second cup of coffee already and I may head for a third before I am done writing here. Already it is quite a bit lighter out and I noticed that it rained last night. Good. We needed that. While we have enjoyed a summer that has been pretty good for the most part weather-wise, it certainly was dry and there are stories of many who have had to refill their wells and were running out of water. Fortunately, that doesn't seem as if it will be a problem in our new place. But my heart is with those who do have issues, as well as the farmers in the area. It has been a tough go for them.

As we enter the second week of September already, I find myself somewhat sad because I know that autumn will come and go so quickly. Now isn't that a silly thing to be sad about? It hasn't even really arrived yet and I am already mourning its passing. I need to get myself out of that mindset. . .

Yesterday Keith and I took a big step in preparing for the upcoming winter. We bought a truck!










It isn't beautiful or glamorous, but we think it will do the job. With all the expenses of moving, it was in our budget and has a solid frame, 4 wheel drive, new tires and should be able to get us around in the snow. It is also an automatic transmission which means that I will be able to take it on my own if need be. That will be awesome. Soon we will be tucking away our summer cars for the winter and it will be wonderful to have a sturdy vehicle to drive. Not only that - it will be able to haul our wood and supplies easily without having to worry about ruining our nice cars. It is a good thing.

Little by little we are settling into our new place. I still feel a bit anxious though. While we did accomplish a lot in the way of organizing and finding a place for everything here, there are still many (many!) projects that I want and need to do. I must admit that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed these days. As the days get shorter, I know that time is marching on and will not wait for me to get my act together. There is just so much I want to do. Not only with the house, but also with my design work. The logical part of me knows that I need to take a breath, prioritize and RELAX and just do what I can. Worrying about things won't make them happen any faster or things better. I need to remember to take time for myself and not worry about the things that don't get done. It will all come together in the end. (Now if I can really convince myself of that!)

In between planning and organizing, we have actually been doing a bit of work. We have updated the website as we complete new projects and today I am writing and sending out a newsletter to our customers announcing our new items. So all is well there. I will give a bit of a preview here for those who don't get the newsletter. . .

Keith has two new projects since our last update. His first is a new set of large filigree ornaments (SLDK685)










I think these are really beautiful and delicate and although they may be a bit of a challenge to cut, they will be something that will be very popular for the upcoming holiday season.

He also created this lovely Sleigh and Reindeer Mantle Clock (SLDK686):










I really loved this project myself. I think the overlay houses and the Santa and reindeer figures look wonderful! I hope everyone does as well.

We also changed our "Special Bundle Offer" on the site. This time we decided to put together five of our most popular sets of Southwestern themed ornaments:










We love doing these 'bundles' and we find that our customers love them as well. This set gives a variety of 53 ornaments in one large set. We think they will all go together nicely and would make a nice presentation as a group. It is a nice way to introduce some of our older patterns to the many new scrollers that have recently joined our mailing list.

As for my own new projects, this time I have mostly new surfaces to offer my painting followers. I have three sizes of Potion Bottles - just in time for Halloween:










I created them to go along with my new project for ToleTown - (SLDP152 - Mermaid Tears).










The bottles come in three sizes - Small - 4" tall (SLDPK154), Medium - 6"tall (SLDPK153), and Large - 10" tall (SLDPK152). I have several other shapes on the drawing board and will offer them as well when I get them painted. These are not only great for the project shown, but also can be used to make your own designs.

I am also offering some the pretty shell embellishments to add onto the bottles (EMB12) which can be used for just about anything.

The other new surfaces that I am now carrying go along with some of Peggy Harris' designs. I have her SLDPK146 Crown Painting Surface from her Cinderella Mice pattern:










And finally, I am carrying her pattern and kit for her adorable Halloween "Boo Bunnies" (SLDPK150):










The Boo Bunny instructions are now available using DecoArt Americana Acrylics and I have a special "Combo Pack" for the pattern and kit available as well.

They are a fun and easy project that takes very little time to paint.

I am really happy to be working with so many respected artists and carrying their designs and wood pieces. It does keep me quite busy though and it gives me some time at the scroll saw. I find that I truly enjoy my cutting days and filling those orders.

As I mentioned earlier, I need to prepare a newsletter to be mailed out today. After that, I may take some time to do some things around the house here. I still have some organization to do in my studio and I need to take some time with that. Then on to my new designs.

There is so much that I want to accomplish these days! I have to learn not to allow my thoughts to overwhelm me and to take things one at a time. Otherwise, it can be a bit unsettling.

I wish everyone a very happy and productive Thursday. I hope you enjoy your day and accomplish what you set out to do. The weekend is right around the corner.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update and Newsletter*
> 
> This morning something occurred for the first time since moving to our new home. I awoke and it was still pitch dark outside.
> 
> I admit that I had a somewhat fitful night. I am not sure if it was the excitement of the day or thoughts of the days ahead or the warm humidity of the evening that was the cause. Maybe it was a bit of everything. Perhaps it is that I am feeling a bit more comfortable in our place here and things are (finally!) getting back to normal. I don't know.
> 
> I am on my second cup of coffee already and I may head for a third before I am done writing here. Already it is quite a bit lighter out and I noticed that it rained last night. Good. We needed that. While we have enjoyed a summer that has been pretty good for the most part weather-wise, it certainly was dry and there are stories of many who have had to refill their wells and were running out of water. Fortunately, that doesn't seem as if it will be a problem in our new place. But my heart is with those who do have issues, as well as the farmers in the area. It has been a tough go for them.
> 
> As we enter the second week of September already, I find myself somewhat sad because I know that autumn will come and go so quickly. Now isn't that a silly thing to be sad about? It hasn't even really arrived yet and I am already mourning its passing. I need to get myself out of that mindset. . .
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I took a big step in preparing for the upcoming winter. We bought a truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't beautiful or glamorous, but we think it will do the job. With all the expenses of moving, it was in our budget and has a solid frame, 4 wheel drive, new tires and should be able to get us around in the snow. It is also an automatic transmission which means that I will be able to take it on my own if need be. That will be awesome. Soon we will be tucking away our summer cars for the winter and it will be wonderful to have a sturdy vehicle to drive. Not only that - it will be able to haul our wood and supplies easily without having to worry about ruining our nice cars. It is a good thing.
> 
> Little by little we are settling into our new place. I still feel a bit anxious though. While we did accomplish a lot in the way of organizing and finding a place for everything here, there are still many (many!) projects that I want and need to do. I must admit that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed these days. As the days get shorter, I know that time is marching on and will not wait for me to get my act together. There is just so much I want to do. Not only with the house, but also with my design work. The logical part of me knows that I need to take a breath, prioritize and RELAX and just do what I can. Worrying about things won't make them happen any faster or things better. I need to remember to take time for myself and not worry about the things that don't get done. It will all come together in the end. (Now if I can really convince myself of that!)
> 
> In between planning and organizing, we have actually been doing a bit of work. We have updated the website as we complete new projects and today I am writing and sending out a newsletter to our customers announcing our new items. So all is well there. I will give a bit of a preview here for those who don't get the newsletter. . .
> 
> Keith has two new projects since our last update. His first is a new set of large filigree ornaments (SLDK685)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are really beautiful and delicate and although they may be a bit of a challenge to cut, they will be something that will be very popular for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> He also created this lovely Sleigh and Reindeer Mantle Clock (SLDK686):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved this project myself. I think the overlay houses and the Santa and reindeer figures look wonderful! I hope everyone does as well.
> 
> We also changed our "Special Bundle Offer" on the site. This time we decided to put together five of our most popular sets of Southwestern themed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love doing these 'bundles' and we find that our customers love them as well. This set gives a variety of 53 ornaments in one large set. We think they will all go together nicely and would make a nice presentation as a group. It is a nice way to introduce some of our older patterns to the many new scrollers that have recently joined our mailing list.
> 
> As for my own new projects, this time I have mostly new surfaces to offer my painting followers. I have three sizes of Potion Bottles - just in time for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created them to go along with my new project for ToleTown - (SLDP152 - Mermaid Tears).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottles come in three sizes - Small - 4" tall (SLDPK154), Medium - 6"tall (SLDPK153), and Large - 10" tall (SLDPK152). I have several other shapes on the drawing board and will offer them as well when I get them painted. These are not only great for the project shown, but also can be used to make your own designs.
> 
> I am also offering some the pretty shell embellishments to add onto the bottles (EMB12) which can be used for just about anything.
> 
> The other new surfaces that I am now carrying go along with some of Peggy Harris' designs. I have her SLDPK146 Crown Painting Surface from her Cinderella Mice pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am carrying her pattern and kit for her adorable Halloween "Boo Bunnies" (SLDPK150):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boo Bunny instructions are now available using DecoArt Americana Acrylics and I have a special "Combo Pack" for the pattern and kit available as well.
> 
> They are a fun and easy project that takes very little time to paint.
> 
> I am really happy to be working with so many respected artists and carrying their designs and wood pieces. It does keep me quite busy though and it gives me some time at the scroll saw. I find that I truly enjoy my cutting days and filling those orders.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I need to prepare a newsletter to be mailed out today. After that, I may take some time to do some things around the house here. I still have some organization to do in my studio and I need to take some time with that. Then on to my new designs.
> 
> There is so much that I want to accomplish these days! I have to learn not to allow my thoughts to overwhelm me and to take things one at a time. Otherwise, it can be a bit unsettling.
> 
> I wish everyone a very happy and productive Thursday. I hope you enjoy your day and accomplish what you set out to do. The weekend is right around the corner.


Winter…. I will not get home till almost 2nd week into October. We will put studded winter tires on our car then, and get the firewood stacked at house quickly. The building projects is coming along quite well, tired by the end of the day. Had the day off yesterday and went and seen some waterfalls. Your projects look really grand….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Site Update and Newsletter*
> 
> This morning something occurred for the first time since moving to our new home. I awoke and it was still pitch dark outside.
> 
> I admit that I had a somewhat fitful night. I am not sure if it was the excitement of the day or thoughts of the days ahead or the warm humidity of the evening that was the cause. Maybe it was a bit of everything. Perhaps it is that I am feeling a bit more comfortable in our place here and things are (finally!) getting back to normal. I don't know.
> 
> I am on my second cup of coffee already and I may head for a third before I am done writing here. Already it is quite a bit lighter out and I noticed that it rained last night. Good. We needed that. While we have enjoyed a summer that has been pretty good for the most part weather-wise, it certainly was dry and there are stories of many who have had to refill their wells and were running out of water. Fortunately, that doesn't seem as if it will be a problem in our new place. But my heart is with those who do have issues, as well as the farmers in the area. It has been a tough go for them.
> 
> As we enter the second week of September already, I find myself somewhat sad because I know that autumn will come and go so quickly. Now isn't that a silly thing to be sad about? It hasn't even really arrived yet and I am already mourning its passing. I need to get myself out of that mindset. . .
> 
> Yesterday Keith and I took a big step in preparing for the upcoming winter. We bought a truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't beautiful or glamorous, but we think it will do the job. With all the expenses of moving, it was in our budget and has a solid frame, 4 wheel drive, new tires and should be able to get us around in the snow. It is also an automatic transmission which means that I will be able to take it on my own if need be. That will be awesome. Soon we will be tucking away our summer cars for the winter and it will be wonderful to have a sturdy vehicle to drive. Not only that - it will be able to haul our wood and supplies easily without having to worry about ruining our nice cars. It is a good thing.
> 
> Little by little we are settling into our new place. I still feel a bit anxious though. While we did accomplish a lot in the way of organizing and finding a place for everything here, there are still many (many!) projects that I want and need to do. I must admit that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed these days. As the days get shorter, I know that time is marching on and will not wait for me to get my act together. There is just so much I want to do. Not only with the house, but also with my design work. The logical part of me knows that I need to take a breath, prioritize and RELAX and just do what I can. Worrying about things won't make them happen any faster or things better. I need to remember to take time for myself and not worry about the things that don't get done. It will all come together in the end. (Now if I can really convince myself of that!)
> 
> In between planning and organizing, we have actually been doing a bit of work. We have updated the website as we complete new projects and today I am writing and sending out a newsletter to our customers announcing our new items. So all is well there. I will give a bit of a preview here for those who don't get the newsletter. . .
> 
> Keith has two new projects since our last update. His first is a new set of large filigree ornaments (SLDK685)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are really beautiful and delicate and although they may be a bit of a challenge to cut, they will be something that will be very popular for the upcoming holiday season.
> 
> He also created this lovely Sleigh and Reindeer Mantle Clock (SLDK686):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved this project myself. I think the overlay houses and the Santa and reindeer figures look wonderful! I hope everyone does as well.
> 
> We also changed our "Special Bundle Offer" on the site. This time we decided to put together five of our most popular sets of Southwestern themed ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love doing these 'bundles' and we find that our customers love them as well. This set gives a variety of 53 ornaments in one large set. We think they will all go together nicely and would make a nice presentation as a group. It is a nice way to introduce some of our older patterns to the many new scrollers that have recently joined our mailing list.
> 
> As for my own new projects, this time I have mostly new surfaces to offer my painting followers. I have three sizes of Potion Bottles - just in time for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created them to go along with my new project for ToleTown - (SLDP152 - Mermaid Tears).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottles come in three sizes - Small - 4" tall (SLDPK154), Medium - 6"tall (SLDPK153), and Large - 10" tall (SLDPK152). I have several other shapes on the drawing board and will offer them as well when I get them painted. These are not only great for the project shown, but also can be used to make your own designs.
> 
> I am also offering some the pretty shell embellishments to add onto the bottles (EMB12) which can be used for just about anything.
> 
> The other new surfaces that I am now carrying go along with some of Peggy Harris' designs. I have her SLDPK146 Crown Painting Surface from her Cinderella Mice pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am carrying her pattern and kit for her adorable Halloween "Boo Bunnies" (SLDPK150):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boo Bunny instructions are now available using DecoArt Americana Acrylics and I have a special "Combo Pack" for the pattern and kit available as well.
> 
> They are a fun and easy project that takes very little time to paint.
> 
> I am really happy to be working with so many respected artists and carrying their designs and wood pieces. It does keep me quite busy though and it gives me some time at the scroll saw. I find that I truly enjoy my cutting days and filling those orders.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I need to prepare a newsletter to be mailed out today. After that, I may take some time to do some things around the house here. I still have some organization to do in my studio and I need to take some time with that. Then on to my new designs.
> 
> There is so much that I want to accomplish these days! I have to learn not to allow my thoughts to overwhelm me and to take things one at a time. Otherwise, it can be a bit unsettling.
> 
> I wish everyone a very happy and productive Thursday. I hope you enjoy your day and accomplish what you set out to do. The weekend is right around the corner.


Wow! What a beautiful photo. You are truly in a lovely place. I am happy you are taking time to enjoy the beauty of it, Brian. Have a wonderful day! Thanks for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Odds and Ends*

We all that those 'little things' that we want to finish up in our lives. I think you may know what I mean - those 'extra' projects around the house that we may have put off for some reason. They range from things that take five minutes to others that take five or more hours or even days. It seems that we all have them and they are put on the 'back burners' of our lives until we decide that it is time to actually do them.

Since we moved into our new home in June, my list of these types of projects has been long. We took the first five or six weeks after moving to clean, organize and work toward making out new place our "home". But then life got in the way and we realized that we had to get back to working. While we accomplished quite a bit, I feel as if there is still quite a way to go until I am happy with things. There are still so many "odds and ends" that I wish to work on and get finished. But there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, it seems.

We are already approaching the middle of September. It is hard to believe that in a few short weeks we will be officially in the autumn season. With that comes cooler days and the ice and snow that winter brings. Most of my time will be spent indoors, and I am sure I will have a productive winter, checking things off of my 'to do' list as time permits.

However, there was one project in particular that I wanted to have finished before the seasons changed. I knew this would require me to do most of it outdoors, and I knew that my days to do it were numbered. When I awoke on Saturday to a day that was warm, sunny and calm I knew I needed to take the opportunity to dive into this project. The clock was ticking and days such as this would not be here much longer. Besides - we just finished a site update and I was 'in-between' my projects and deadlines. It was a perfect time to take a day to get this project done. I felt it was time.

As many of you have seen, In my new home I have a room that I call my "studio". I worked hard to think through this space, and so far for these couple of months I have come to love it and practically live in here. It is not only my workplace, but also a wonderful place to store the vast array of supplies that I use for my work and crafting.










A main part of the studio was purchasing a daybed with a trundle underneath. The trundle is rated to store 300 lbs, and instead of purchasing another mattress, I decided to use it to store much of my paint:










This has worked out beautifully, and has been most handy for me so far. Everything is easy to access and I can easily see the many colors and many types of paint that I use in my daily design work. It couldn't be more handy or efficient. I just love it.

But what I still need to do is to make a cover for the daybed to make it look more like a seat instead of a bed. I want the room to be cozy and attractive while still being functional. While the Pusheen throw pillows and pillow is cute, I wanted something a bit less 'casual' and more 'office-like' to complete the look. (Why does it matter? Because I am "me"!) I just think that it will really make the room look more like a working, functional area rather than a sleeping place.That is important to me because I will be spending a lot of time there, and so will my visitors. I want it to look nice.

So what I decided to do was to make a cover not only for the mattress, but also the small bench under the window. I had made the blue cushion for that several years ago, and it looks really nice. But I wanted something a bit brighter, in colors that would complement not only the rest of my room, but also be able to take on many different moods and styles as I design new things and want to display them.

I must have looked at over 5000 fabric swatches trying to decide on a fabric. I wanted something sturdy enough to withstand daily use, yet the pattern had to be something that would compliment many styles. I began looking at cotton twill, but of the hundreds and hundreds of patterns that I came across, nothing was what I felt suitable. I even sent away for some samples of about 10 beautiful cotton twill fabric swatches which had pale pink designs on them. At first I wanted something along that line, as I wanted softer color that would be feminine and versatile. While I loved most of the designs I had chosen, before ordering them I came to the realization that I would be boxed into a 'pink' room for a long, long time. What if I didn't want pink for years and years? What about purple, green, or my very favorite - aqua?

I then got the idea to use a multi-color fabric. That way, no matter what 'mood' I was in, I would be able to transition the room easily. The search was on and I tried to find something that resembled the picture of the fabric that I had in my head. I wanted a washy, watercolor look where the colors bled into each other. I thought it would look very "artsy" and appropriate for a studio room.

But after hours and hours of searching and looking at literally thousands of fabric pieces, I couldn't find what I saw in my head. Either the colors was too strong or there were basic colors missing from the designs. I saw pretty samples of all blue tones or all pink tones, but that would keep me in the same dilemma that I began with. I knew that I would tire of one color and then I would be 'stuck' for who knows how long until I made the covers again. I didn't want to risk that.

Finally, after many days of searching, I came to the conclusion that the only way to get things how I wanted, I would need to dye the fabric myself. I knew that I had a lot on my plate already, but I also knew that it would be the only way that I would be completely happy with my fabric choice.

To make a long story short, that all happened a couple of months ago. Since then, I purchased nine years of beautiful, upholstery-weight white linen as well as some Jacquard Dy-Na-Flow dyes. I had used these dyes for dying some of the pretty silk ribbon I have for my embroidery with success and thought about how I would need to do it on a grand scale to dye this quantity of fabric how I envisioned.

I began by purchasing the 8 oz bottles of the dyes.










As you can see, the color is very intense. I wanted a much softer look, so I knew I would need to use a great deal of water with them. I purchased six colors and also six spray bottles from the dollar store. I poured only about a quarter of an inch of the dye into the bottom of the bottle:










This was done with each of the six colors:










I then filled each bottle to the top with water:










I just kind of 'eyeballed' it and didn't feel that I needed to measure exactly.










Now it was time to move outside. I purchased a large drop cloth that was waterproof and placed it on the ground. I weighted the corners with some logs we had laying around the back:










I then rough cut the fabric into three large pieces - One for the cushion for the small bench and the other two for the top and bottom of the daybed mattress cover. I hung them on the clothes line dry and used the hose to wet them down thoroughly:










I allowed the excess water to drip off of the fabric, and then I took it down from the clothesline and placed it on the drop cloth. I didn't have to weigh it down, even though there was a breeze because the water kind of 'stuck' it to the tarp.

I then proceeded to use the six colors to spray the dye randomly, allowing the colors to 'bleed' into each other on the damp fabric.










I was thrilled with the result! Even if there were edges from the colors were a bit harsh, within a couple of minutes, the water from the fabric 'bled' them into each other for beautiful, soft transitions.










I allowed the fabric sit in the sun a bit in order to dry a little bit. I then peeled it off of the tarp and hung it once again on the clothes line to dry. I didn't want to do this too soon because I didn't want the colors to 'run'. They needed to be dry enough so that they would not drip. This was not an issue on such a warm and breezy day. Leaving the pieces for about half an hour did well.

I repeated this process for each of the three large pieces of fabric.

I then had to heat-set the dye, which took longer than the actual dying process. I found out (after the fact) that there is a chemical you can add to the dye so you don't have to heat set it, but since I already did the process, I had to take the time to iron each piece with a hot iron to set the dye. This actually took several hours, as I needed to make sure that the high temperature was reached on every single section. There was no quick way around it, so I put on some shows and just took the time to do it correctly.

I don't know when I will get to the actual sewing of the pieces. Hopefully within the next week or so. I am still deciding on the style of the cover I want to make. I find it best that when I am undecided about something like that, to take my time and think it through. That way no mistakes will be made.

I finished up some other things as well over the weekend, and cut several orders. But this post is long enough and I will talk about them later on in the week.

I thought you would all be interested in this process and some of you may like to try it yourself. It was really fun and it did turn out beautifully! I am happy that I went to the trouble to give it a go.

Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week ahead.


----------



## grizzman

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> We all that those 'little things' that we want to finish up in our lives. I think you may know what I mean - those 'extra' projects around the house that we may have put off for some reason. They range from things that take five minutes to others that take five or more hours or even days. It seems that we all have them and they are put on the 'back burners' of our lives until we decide that it is time to actually do them.
> 
> Since we moved into our new home in June, my list of these types of projects has been long. We took the first five or six weeks after moving to clean, organize and work toward making out new place our "home". But then life got in the way and we realized that we had to get back to working. While we accomplished quite a bit, I feel as if there is still quite a way to go until I am happy with things. There are still so many "odds and ends" that I wish to work on and get finished. But there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, it seems.
> 
> We are already approaching the middle of September. It is hard to believe that in a few short weeks we will be officially in the autumn season. With that comes cooler days and the ice and snow that winter brings. Most of my time will be spent indoors, and I am sure I will have a productive winter, checking things off of my 'to do' list as time permits.
> 
> However, there was one project in particular that I wanted to have finished before the seasons changed. I knew this would require me to do most of it outdoors, and I knew that my days to do it were numbered. When I awoke on Saturday to a day that was warm, sunny and calm I knew I needed to take the opportunity to dive into this project. The clock was ticking and days such as this would not be here much longer. Besides - we just finished a site update and I was 'in-between' my projects and deadlines. It was a perfect time to take a day to get this project done. I felt it was time.
> 
> As many of you have seen, In my new home I have a room that I call my "studio". I worked hard to think through this space, and so far for these couple of months I have come to love it and practically live in here. It is not only my workplace, but also a wonderful place to store the vast array of supplies that I use for my work and crafting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A main part of the studio was purchasing a daybed with a trundle underneath. The trundle is rated to store 300 lbs, and instead of purchasing another mattress, I decided to use it to store much of my paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has worked out beautifully, and has been most handy for me so far. Everything is easy to access and I can easily see the many colors and many types of paint that I use in my daily design work. It couldn't be more handy or efficient. I just love it.
> 
> But what I still need to do is to make a cover for the daybed to make it look more like a seat instead of a bed. I want the room to be cozy and attractive while still being functional. While the Pusheen throw pillows and pillow is cute, I wanted something a bit less 'casual' and more 'office-like' to complete the look. (Why does it matter? Because I am "me"!) I just think that it will really make the room look more like a working, functional area rather than a sleeping place.That is important to me because I will be spending a lot of time there, and so will my visitors. I want it to look nice.
> 
> So what I decided to do was to make a cover not only for the mattress, but also the small bench under the window. I had made the blue cushion for that several years ago, and it looks really nice. But I wanted something a bit brighter, in colors that would complement not only the rest of my room, but also be able to take on many different moods and styles as I design new things and want to display them.
> 
> I must have looked at over 5000 fabric swatches trying to decide on a fabric. I wanted something sturdy enough to withstand daily use, yet the pattern had to be something that would compliment many styles. I began looking at cotton twill, but of the hundreds and hundreds of patterns that I came across, nothing was what I felt suitable. I even sent away for some samples of about 10 beautiful cotton twill fabric swatches which had pale pink designs on them. At first I wanted something along that line, as I wanted softer color that would be feminine and versatile. While I loved most of the designs I had chosen, before ordering them I came to the realization that I would be boxed into a 'pink' room for a long, long time. What if I didn't want pink for years and years? What about purple, green, or my very favorite - aqua?
> 
> I then got the idea to use a multi-color fabric. That way, no matter what 'mood' I was in, I would be able to transition the room easily. The search was on and I tried to find something that resembled the picture of the fabric that I had in my head. I wanted a washy, watercolor look where the colors bled into each other. I thought it would look very "artsy" and appropriate for a studio room.
> 
> But after hours and hours of searching and looking at literally thousands of fabric pieces, I couldn't find what I saw in my head. Either the colors was too strong or there were basic colors missing from the designs. I saw pretty samples of all blue tones or all pink tones, but that would keep me in the same dilemma that I began with. I knew that I would tire of one color and then I would be 'stuck' for who knows how long until I made the covers again. I didn't want to risk that.
> 
> Finally, after many days of searching, I came to the conclusion that the only way to get things how I wanted, I would need to dye the fabric myself. I knew that I had a lot on my plate already, but I also knew that it would be the only way that I would be completely happy with my fabric choice.
> 
> To make a long story short, that all happened a couple of months ago. Since then, I purchased nine years of beautiful, upholstery-weight white linen as well as some Jacquard Dy-Na-Flow dyes. I had used these dyes for dying some of the pretty silk ribbon I have for my embroidery with success and thought about how I would need to do it on a grand scale to dye this quantity of fabric how I envisioned.
> 
> I began by purchasing the 8 oz bottles of the dyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the color is very intense. I wanted a much softer look, so I knew I would need to use a great deal of water with them. I purchased six colors and also six spray bottles from the dollar store. I poured only about a quarter of an inch of the dye into the bottom of the bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with each of the six colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then filled each bottle to the top with water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just kind of 'eyeballed' it and didn't feel that I needed to measure exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to move outside. I purchased a large drop cloth that was waterproof and placed it on the ground. I weighted the corners with some logs we had laying around the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rough cut the fabric into three large pieces - One for the cushion for the small bench and the other two for the top and bottom of the daybed mattress cover. I hung them on the clothes line dry and used the hose to wet them down thoroughly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the excess water to drip off of the fabric, and then I took it down from the clothesline and placed it on the drop cloth. I didn't have to weigh it down, even though there was a breeze because the water kind of 'stuck' it to the tarp.
> 
> I then proceeded to use the six colors to spray the dye randomly, allowing the colors to 'bleed' into each other on the damp fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled with the result! Even if there were edges from the colors were a bit harsh, within a couple of minutes, the water from the fabric 'bled' them into each other for beautiful, soft transitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the fabric sit in the sun a bit in order to dry a little bit. I then peeled it off of the tarp and hung it once again on the clothes line to dry. I didn't want to do this too soon because I didn't want the colors to 'run'. They needed to be dry enough so that they would not drip. This was not an issue on such a warm and breezy day. Leaving the pieces for about half an hour did well.
> 
> I repeated this process for each of the three large pieces of fabric.
> 
> I then had to heat-set the dye, which took longer than the actual dying process. I found out (after the fact) that there is a chemical you can add to the dye so you don't have to heat set it, but since I already did the process, I had to take the time to iron each piece with a hot iron to set the dye. This actually took several hours, as I needed to make sure that the high temperature was reached on every single section. There was no quick way around it, so I put on some shows and just took the time to do it correctly.
> 
> I don't know when I will get to the actual sewing of the pieces. Hopefully within the next week or so. I am still deciding on the style of the cover I want to make. I find it best that when I am undecided about something like that, to take my time and think it through. That way no mistakes will be made.
> 
> I finished up some other things as well over the weekend, and cut several orders. But this post is long enough and I will talk about them later on in the week.
> 
> I thought you would all be interested in this process and some of you may like to try it yourself. It was really fun and it did turn out beautifully! I am happy that I went to the trouble to give it a go.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week ahead.


to be honest, i was quite scared of what you were going to do with all of those bright colors, then when i saw how it turned out, it reminded me of the dye tied shirts from my hippy days, and saw that you did a great job , the pink really had me spooked, but it looks great, not that it matters what i think, but what you think, I'm glad for you that you like it, i was wondering if you could run it in the dryer on the hot setting, or does it need to be hotter than that…i was wondering if the kitties like the day bed…are they doing well, how is Richard with his eating , i think it was him who you have to give a different food too…I'm so happy for you that you now have a larger home so you can spread your wings and make the place yours and Keith's…have a great week….


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> We all that those 'little things' that we want to finish up in our lives. I think you may know what I mean - those 'extra' projects around the house that we may have put off for some reason. They range from things that take five minutes to others that take five or more hours or even days. It seems that we all have them and they are put on the 'back burners' of our lives until we decide that it is time to actually do them.
> 
> Since we moved into our new home in June, my list of these types of projects has been long. We took the first five or six weeks after moving to clean, organize and work toward making out new place our "home". But then life got in the way and we realized that we had to get back to working. While we accomplished quite a bit, I feel as if there is still quite a way to go until I am happy with things. There are still so many "odds and ends" that I wish to work on and get finished. But there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, it seems.
> 
> We are already approaching the middle of September. It is hard to believe that in a few short weeks we will be officially in the autumn season. With that comes cooler days and the ice and snow that winter brings. Most of my time will be spent indoors, and I am sure I will have a productive winter, checking things off of my 'to do' list as time permits.
> 
> However, there was one project in particular that I wanted to have finished before the seasons changed. I knew this would require me to do most of it outdoors, and I knew that my days to do it were numbered. When I awoke on Saturday to a day that was warm, sunny and calm I knew I needed to take the opportunity to dive into this project. The clock was ticking and days such as this would not be here much longer. Besides - we just finished a site update and I was 'in-between' my projects and deadlines. It was a perfect time to take a day to get this project done. I felt it was time.
> 
> As many of you have seen, In my new home I have a room that I call my "studio". I worked hard to think through this space, and so far for these couple of months I have come to love it and practically live in here. It is not only my workplace, but also a wonderful place to store the vast array of supplies that I use for my work and crafting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A main part of the studio was purchasing a daybed with a trundle underneath. The trundle is rated to store 300 lbs, and instead of purchasing another mattress, I decided to use it to store much of my paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has worked out beautifully, and has been most handy for me so far. Everything is easy to access and I can easily see the many colors and many types of paint that I use in my daily design work. It couldn't be more handy or efficient. I just love it.
> 
> But what I still need to do is to make a cover for the daybed to make it look more like a seat instead of a bed. I want the room to be cozy and attractive while still being functional. While the Pusheen throw pillows and pillow is cute, I wanted something a bit less 'casual' and more 'office-like' to complete the look. (Why does it matter? Because I am "me"!) I just think that it will really make the room look more like a working, functional area rather than a sleeping place.That is important to me because I will be spending a lot of time there, and so will my visitors. I want it to look nice.
> 
> So what I decided to do was to make a cover not only for the mattress, but also the small bench under the window. I had made the blue cushion for that several years ago, and it looks really nice. But I wanted something a bit brighter, in colors that would complement not only the rest of my room, but also be able to take on many different moods and styles as I design new things and want to display them.
> 
> I must have looked at over 5000 fabric swatches trying to decide on a fabric. I wanted something sturdy enough to withstand daily use, yet the pattern had to be something that would compliment many styles. I began looking at cotton twill, but of the hundreds and hundreds of patterns that I came across, nothing was what I felt suitable. I even sent away for some samples of about 10 beautiful cotton twill fabric swatches which had pale pink designs on them. At first I wanted something along that line, as I wanted softer color that would be feminine and versatile. While I loved most of the designs I had chosen, before ordering them I came to the realization that I would be boxed into a 'pink' room for a long, long time. What if I didn't want pink for years and years? What about purple, green, or my very favorite - aqua?
> 
> I then got the idea to use a multi-color fabric. That way, no matter what 'mood' I was in, I would be able to transition the room easily. The search was on and I tried to find something that resembled the picture of the fabric that I had in my head. I wanted a washy, watercolor look where the colors bled into each other. I thought it would look very "artsy" and appropriate for a studio room.
> 
> But after hours and hours of searching and looking at literally thousands of fabric pieces, I couldn't find what I saw in my head. Either the colors was too strong or there were basic colors missing from the designs. I saw pretty samples of all blue tones or all pink tones, but that would keep me in the same dilemma that I began with. I knew that I would tire of one color and then I would be 'stuck' for who knows how long until I made the covers again. I didn't want to risk that.
> 
> Finally, after many days of searching, I came to the conclusion that the only way to get things how I wanted, I would need to dye the fabric myself. I knew that I had a lot on my plate already, but I also knew that it would be the only way that I would be completely happy with my fabric choice.
> 
> To make a long story short, that all happened a couple of months ago. Since then, I purchased nine years of beautiful, upholstery-weight white linen as well as some Jacquard Dy-Na-Flow dyes. I had used these dyes for dying some of the pretty silk ribbon I have for my embroidery with success and thought about how I would need to do it on a grand scale to dye this quantity of fabric how I envisioned.
> 
> I began by purchasing the 8 oz bottles of the dyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the color is very intense. I wanted a much softer look, so I knew I would need to use a great deal of water with them. I purchased six colors and also six spray bottles from the dollar store. I poured only about a quarter of an inch of the dye into the bottom of the bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with each of the six colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then filled each bottle to the top with water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just kind of 'eyeballed' it and didn't feel that I needed to measure exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to move outside. I purchased a large drop cloth that was waterproof and placed it on the ground. I weighted the corners with some logs we had laying around the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rough cut the fabric into three large pieces - One for the cushion for the small bench and the other two for the top and bottom of the daybed mattress cover. I hung them on the clothes line dry and used the hose to wet them down thoroughly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the excess water to drip off of the fabric, and then I took it down from the clothesline and placed it on the drop cloth. I didn't have to weigh it down, even though there was a breeze because the water kind of 'stuck' it to the tarp.
> 
> I then proceeded to use the six colors to spray the dye randomly, allowing the colors to 'bleed' into each other on the damp fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled with the result! Even if there were edges from the colors were a bit harsh, within a couple of minutes, the water from the fabric 'bled' them into each other for beautiful, soft transitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the fabric sit in the sun a bit in order to dry a little bit. I then peeled it off of the tarp and hung it once again on the clothes line to dry. I didn't want to do this too soon because I didn't want the colors to 'run'. They needed to be dry enough so that they would not drip. This was not an issue on such a warm and breezy day. Leaving the pieces for about half an hour did well.
> 
> I repeated this process for each of the three large pieces of fabric.
> 
> I then had to heat-set the dye, which took longer than the actual dying process. I found out (after the fact) that there is a chemical you can add to the dye so you don't have to heat set it, but since I already did the process, I had to take the time to iron each piece with a hot iron to set the dye. This actually took several hours, as I needed to make sure that the high temperature was reached on every single section. There was no quick way around it, so I put on some shows and just took the time to do it correctly.
> 
> I don't know when I will get to the actual sewing of the pieces. Hopefully within the next week or so. I am still deciding on the style of the cover I want to make. I find it best that when I am undecided about something like that, to take my time and think it through. That way no mistakes will be made.
> 
> I finished up some other things as well over the weekend, and cut several orders. But this post is long enough and I will talk about them later on in the week.
> 
> I thought you would all be interested in this process and some of you may like to try it yourself. It was really fun and it did turn out beautifully! I am happy that I went to the trouble to give it a go.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week ahead.


Hi, Grizz! 

Keith also said it looked 'hippy-like'. LOL! Must be my 60's 'roots' showing through.

Yes - the colors are very, very vibrant. They needed LOTS of water to soften them. I wanted a very soft, and watercolor-like effect. I had no idea how much paint I would need. I only used a fraction of the 8 oz bottles - probably not even a quarter of a bottle. But I didn't want to take chances.

I read mixed successes on heat setting the paint in the dryer. Some said it didn't get the paint hot enough. I didn't want to take chances there either so I took the time to iron each (HUGE) section a little at a time. I just put on a good movie and ironed away. . .

It is fun to do up my room nicely. Slow . . . but fun. I still have organizing for my cabinets, but that is for another post. This one was LONG enough! LOL

Hope you are well and feeling good. Thanks for stopping by!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> We all that those 'little things' that we want to finish up in our lives. I think you may know what I mean - those 'extra' projects around the house that we may have put off for some reason. They range from things that take five minutes to others that take five or more hours or even days. It seems that we all have them and they are put on the 'back burners' of our lives until we decide that it is time to actually do them.
> 
> Since we moved into our new home in June, my list of these types of projects has been long. We took the first five or six weeks after moving to clean, organize and work toward making out new place our "home". But then life got in the way and we realized that we had to get back to working. While we accomplished quite a bit, I feel as if there is still quite a way to go until I am happy with things. There are still so many "odds and ends" that I wish to work on and get finished. But there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, it seems.
> 
> We are already approaching the middle of September. It is hard to believe that in a few short weeks we will be officially in the autumn season. With that comes cooler days and the ice and snow that winter brings. Most of my time will be spent indoors, and I am sure I will have a productive winter, checking things off of my 'to do' list as time permits.
> 
> However, there was one project in particular that I wanted to have finished before the seasons changed. I knew this would require me to do most of it outdoors, and I knew that my days to do it were numbered. When I awoke on Saturday to a day that was warm, sunny and calm I knew I needed to take the opportunity to dive into this project. The clock was ticking and days such as this would not be here much longer. Besides - we just finished a site update and I was 'in-between' my projects and deadlines. It was a perfect time to take a day to get this project done. I felt it was time.
> 
> As many of you have seen, In my new home I have a room that I call my "studio". I worked hard to think through this space, and so far for these couple of months I have come to love it and practically live in here. It is not only my workplace, but also a wonderful place to store the vast array of supplies that I use for my work and crafting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A main part of the studio was purchasing a daybed with a trundle underneath. The trundle is rated to store 300 lbs, and instead of purchasing another mattress, I decided to use it to store much of my paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has worked out beautifully, and has been most handy for me so far. Everything is easy to access and I can easily see the many colors and many types of paint that I use in my daily design work. It couldn't be more handy or efficient. I just love it.
> 
> But what I still need to do is to make a cover for the daybed to make it look more like a seat instead of a bed. I want the room to be cozy and attractive while still being functional. While the Pusheen throw pillows and pillow is cute, I wanted something a bit less 'casual' and more 'office-like' to complete the look. (Why does it matter? Because I am "me"!) I just think that it will really make the room look more like a working, functional area rather than a sleeping place.That is important to me because I will be spending a lot of time there, and so will my visitors. I want it to look nice.
> 
> So what I decided to do was to make a cover not only for the mattress, but also the small bench under the window. I had made the blue cushion for that several years ago, and it looks really nice. But I wanted something a bit brighter, in colors that would complement not only the rest of my room, but also be able to take on many different moods and styles as I design new things and want to display them.
> 
> I must have looked at over 5000 fabric swatches trying to decide on a fabric. I wanted something sturdy enough to withstand daily use, yet the pattern had to be something that would compliment many styles. I began looking at cotton twill, but of the hundreds and hundreds of patterns that I came across, nothing was what I felt suitable. I even sent away for some samples of about 10 beautiful cotton twill fabric swatches which had pale pink designs on them. At first I wanted something along that line, as I wanted softer color that would be feminine and versatile. While I loved most of the designs I had chosen, before ordering them I came to the realization that I would be boxed into a 'pink' room for a long, long time. What if I didn't want pink for years and years? What about purple, green, or my very favorite - aqua?
> 
> I then got the idea to use a multi-color fabric. That way, no matter what 'mood' I was in, I would be able to transition the room easily. The search was on and I tried to find something that resembled the picture of the fabric that I had in my head. I wanted a washy, watercolor look where the colors bled into each other. I thought it would look very "artsy" and appropriate for a studio room.
> 
> But after hours and hours of searching and looking at literally thousands of fabric pieces, I couldn't find what I saw in my head. Either the colors was too strong or there were basic colors missing from the designs. I saw pretty samples of all blue tones or all pink tones, but that would keep me in the same dilemma that I began with. I knew that I would tire of one color and then I would be 'stuck' for who knows how long until I made the covers again. I didn't want to risk that.
> 
> Finally, after many days of searching, I came to the conclusion that the only way to get things how I wanted, I would need to dye the fabric myself. I knew that I had a lot on my plate already, but I also knew that it would be the only way that I would be completely happy with my fabric choice.
> 
> To make a long story short, that all happened a couple of months ago. Since then, I purchased nine years of beautiful, upholstery-weight white linen as well as some Jacquard Dy-Na-Flow dyes. I had used these dyes for dying some of the pretty silk ribbon I have for my embroidery with success and thought about how I would need to do it on a grand scale to dye this quantity of fabric how I envisioned.
> 
> I began by purchasing the 8 oz bottles of the dyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the color is very intense. I wanted a much softer look, so I knew I would need to use a great deal of water with them. I purchased six colors and also six spray bottles from the dollar store. I poured only about a quarter of an inch of the dye into the bottom of the bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with each of the six colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then filled each bottle to the top with water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just kind of 'eyeballed' it and didn't feel that I needed to measure exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to move outside. I purchased a large drop cloth that was waterproof and placed it on the ground. I weighted the corners with some logs we had laying around the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rough cut the fabric into three large pieces - One for the cushion for the small bench and the other two for the top and bottom of the daybed mattress cover. I hung them on the clothes line dry and used the hose to wet them down thoroughly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the excess water to drip off of the fabric, and then I took it down from the clothesline and placed it on the drop cloth. I didn't have to weigh it down, even though there was a breeze because the water kind of 'stuck' it to the tarp.
> 
> I then proceeded to use the six colors to spray the dye randomly, allowing the colors to 'bleed' into each other on the damp fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled with the result! Even if there were edges from the colors were a bit harsh, within a couple of minutes, the water from the fabric 'bled' them into each other for beautiful, soft transitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the fabric sit in the sun a bit in order to dry a little bit. I then peeled it off of the tarp and hung it once again on the clothes line to dry. I didn't want to do this too soon because I didn't want the colors to 'run'. They needed to be dry enough so that they would not drip. This was not an issue on such a warm and breezy day. Leaving the pieces for about half an hour did well.
> 
> I repeated this process for each of the three large pieces of fabric.
> 
> I then had to heat-set the dye, which took longer than the actual dying process. I found out (after the fact) that there is a chemical you can add to the dye so you don't have to heat set it, but since I already did the process, I had to take the time to iron each piece with a hot iron to set the dye. This actually took several hours, as I needed to make sure that the high temperature was reached on every single section. There was no quick way around it, so I put on some shows and just took the time to do it correctly.
> 
> I don't know when I will get to the actual sewing of the pieces. Hopefully within the next week or so. I am still deciding on the style of the cover I want to make. I find it best that when I am undecided about something like that, to take my time and think it through. That way no mistakes will be made.
> 
> I finished up some other things as well over the weekend, and cut several orders. But this post is long enough and I will talk about them later on in the week.
> 
> I thought you would all be interested in this process and some of you may like to try it yourself. It was really fun and it did turn out beautifully! I am happy that I went to the trouble to give it a go.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week ahead.


Your fabric dying turned out beautifully. I like the soft effect but would love to see the effect of the vibrant colours at full strength! It does bring me back to the tie/dye days but I believe that the dyes have come a long way since the 60's. Looking forward to seeing the fabric sewn up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Odds and Ends*
> 
> We all that those 'little things' that we want to finish up in our lives. I think you may know what I mean - those 'extra' projects around the house that we may have put off for some reason. They range from things that take five minutes to others that take five or more hours or even days. It seems that we all have them and they are put on the 'back burners' of our lives until we decide that it is time to actually do them.
> 
> Since we moved into our new home in June, my list of these types of projects has been long. We took the first five or six weeks after moving to clean, organize and work toward making out new place our "home". But then life got in the way and we realized that we had to get back to working. While we accomplished quite a bit, I feel as if there is still quite a way to go until I am happy with things. There are still so many "odds and ends" that I wish to work on and get finished. But there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything, it seems.
> 
> We are already approaching the middle of September. It is hard to believe that in a few short weeks we will be officially in the autumn season. With that comes cooler days and the ice and snow that winter brings. Most of my time will be spent indoors, and I am sure I will have a productive winter, checking things off of my 'to do' list as time permits.
> 
> However, there was one project in particular that I wanted to have finished before the seasons changed. I knew this would require me to do most of it outdoors, and I knew that my days to do it were numbered. When I awoke on Saturday to a day that was warm, sunny and calm I knew I needed to take the opportunity to dive into this project. The clock was ticking and days such as this would not be here much longer. Besides - we just finished a site update and I was 'in-between' my projects and deadlines. It was a perfect time to take a day to get this project done. I felt it was time.
> 
> As many of you have seen, In my new home I have a room that I call my "studio". I worked hard to think through this space, and so far for these couple of months I have come to love it and practically live in here. It is not only my workplace, but also a wonderful place to store the vast array of supplies that I use for my work and crafting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A main part of the studio was purchasing a daybed with a trundle underneath. The trundle is rated to store 300 lbs, and instead of purchasing another mattress, I decided to use it to store much of my paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has worked out beautifully, and has been most handy for me so far. Everything is easy to access and I can easily see the many colors and many types of paint that I use in my daily design work. It couldn't be more handy or efficient. I just love it.
> 
> But what I still need to do is to make a cover for the daybed to make it look more like a seat instead of a bed. I want the room to be cozy and attractive while still being functional. While the Pusheen throw pillows and pillow is cute, I wanted something a bit less 'casual' and more 'office-like' to complete the look. (Why does it matter? Because I am "me"!) I just think that it will really make the room look more like a working, functional area rather than a sleeping place.That is important to me because I will be spending a lot of time there, and so will my visitors. I want it to look nice.
> 
> So what I decided to do was to make a cover not only for the mattress, but also the small bench under the window. I had made the blue cushion for that several years ago, and it looks really nice. But I wanted something a bit brighter, in colors that would complement not only the rest of my room, but also be able to take on many different moods and styles as I design new things and want to display them.
> 
> I must have looked at over 5000 fabric swatches trying to decide on a fabric. I wanted something sturdy enough to withstand daily use, yet the pattern had to be something that would compliment many styles. I began looking at cotton twill, but of the hundreds and hundreds of patterns that I came across, nothing was what I felt suitable. I even sent away for some samples of about 10 beautiful cotton twill fabric swatches which had pale pink designs on them. At first I wanted something along that line, as I wanted softer color that would be feminine and versatile. While I loved most of the designs I had chosen, before ordering them I came to the realization that I would be boxed into a 'pink' room for a long, long time. What if I didn't want pink for years and years? What about purple, green, or my very favorite - aqua?
> 
> I then got the idea to use a multi-color fabric. That way, no matter what 'mood' I was in, I would be able to transition the room easily. The search was on and I tried to find something that resembled the picture of the fabric that I had in my head. I wanted a washy, watercolor look where the colors bled into each other. I thought it would look very "artsy" and appropriate for a studio room.
> 
> But after hours and hours of searching and looking at literally thousands of fabric pieces, I couldn't find what I saw in my head. Either the colors was too strong or there were basic colors missing from the designs. I saw pretty samples of all blue tones or all pink tones, but that would keep me in the same dilemma that I began with. I knew that I would tire of one color and then I would be 'stuck' for who knows how long until I made the covers again. I didn't want to risk that.
> 
> Finally, after many days of searching, I came to the conclusion that the only way to get things how I wanted, I would need to dye the fabric myself. I knew that I had a lot on my plate already, but I also knew that it would be the only way that I would be completely happy with my fabric choice.
> 
> To make a long story short, that all happened a couple of months ago. Since then, I purchased nine years of beautiful, upholstery-weight white linen as well as some Jacquard Dy-Na-Flow dyes. I had used these dyes for dying some of the pretty silk ribbon I have for my embroidery with success and thought about how I would need to do it on a grand scale to dye this quantity of fabric how I envisioned.
> 
> I began by purchasing the 8 oz bottles of the dyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the color is very intense. I wanted a much softer look, so I knew I would need to use a great deal of water with them. I purchased six colors and also six spray bottles from the dollar store. I poured only about a quarter of an inch of the dye into the bottom of the bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with each of the six colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then filled each bottle to the top with water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just kind of 'eyeballed' it and didn't feel that I needed to measure exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to move outside. I purchased a large drop cloth that was waterproof and placed it on the ground. I weighted the corners with some logs we had laying around the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rough cut the fabric into three large pieces - One for the cushion for the small bench and the other two for the top and bottom of the daybed mattress cover. I hung them on the clothes line dry and used the hose to wet them down thoroughly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the excess water to drip off of the fabric, and then I took it down from the clothesline and placed it on the drop cloth. I didn't have to weigh it down, even though there was a breeze because the water kind of 'stuck' it to the tarp.
> 
> I then proceeded to use the six colors to spray the dye randomly, allowing the colors to 'bleed' into each other on the damp fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled with the result! Even if there were edges from the colors were a bit harsh, within a couple of minutes, the water from the fabric 'bled' them into each other for beautiful, soft transitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed the fabric sit in the sun a bit in order to dry a little bit. I then peeled it off of the tarp and hung it once again on the clothes line to dry. I didn't want to do this too soon because I didn't want the colors to 'run'. They needed to be dry enough so that they would not drip. This was not an issue on such a warm and breezy day. Leaving the pieces for about half an hour did well.
> 
> I repeated this process for each of the three large pieces of fabric.
> 
> I then had to heat-set the dye, which took longer than the actual dying process. I found out (after the fact) that there is a chemical you can add to the dye so you don't have to heat set it, but since I already did the process, I had to take the time to iron each piece with a hot iron to set the dye. This actually took several hours, as I needed to make sure that the high temperature was reached on every single section. There was no quick way around it, so I put on some shows and just took the time to do it correctly.
> 
> I don't know when I will get to the actual sewing of the pieces. Hopefully within the next week or so. I am still deciding on the style of the cover I want to make. I find it best that when I am undecided about something like that, to take my time and think it through. That way no mistakes will be made.
> 
> I finished up some other things as well over the weekend, and cut several orders. But this post is long enough and I will talk about them later on in the week.
> 
> I thought you would all be interested in this process and some of you may like to try it yourself. It was really fun and it did turn out beautifully! I am happy that I went to the trouble to give it a go.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! I hope you have a great week ahead.


Thanks, Anna. The full strength colors are amazing. I would just be afraid that in my room it would be a bit overpowering. But I have lots of dye left and I am sure I will be using it on silk ribbon and other things. 

I hope you are enjoying your summer. It seems to be finishing up in our area, with the mornings cooler and the days not at warm. We could use a bit more rain though. It has been dry. I am beginning to see evidence of the trees turning already. It won't be long until we have lots of color. My favorite time of year goes much too quickly.

Have a lovely day and thank you for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Finished"*

It is always a thrill to finish up a project. Whether it is a project that I designed, or one that I did that was created by someone else, I always feel a wonderful sense of satisfaction when I finally call it "done".

As most of you who read know, I am usually working on several things at once. I design my own projects, but at the same time I try to squeeze in some projects that were created by other artists that I admire. Like most of you, I am addicted to creating and when I see something that catches my eye, there are times when I just HAVE to find time to make it.

As artists, we aren't really very keen on the concept of 'time'. I notice that most of my artist friends have the same affliction that I do. (This pertains to YOU as well, my scrolling and woodworking friends!) We all have plans of fitting probably at least twice as many projects into a time frame than physics would allow, with the runoff being put on the back burner until 'next year'. I think it comes with the territory.

I don't think this is a bad thing, as it keeps us motivated and moving in a forward direction. As for myself, there are probably ten things that I would be working on at once if I had the time. I am sure that Keith can attest to the fact that my ambition usually exceeds my ability, and try as I may, I can't always get everything done in time. But I try. . .

Yesterday I did the final photography on two of the projects that I have been working on these past few weeks. While I showed the Peggy Harris Cinderella Mice project as "done" last week sometime, I still had to paint the back, glue on the backboard and spray on the finish. I then wanted to take some 'presentation photos' for my own portfolio before sending it off to my grand daughter.

I also was able to finish up my "Day 7" ornaments from the "12 Days of Christmas" set designed by Lynne Andrews. As always, I was in awe at how wonderful the set is shaping up. With each ornament, I gain new enthusiasm and I am getting to the point where I can't wait to finish. Even though I am a bit behind in creating them, I know I will catch up and finish them for my recipients by this Christmas. Failing to do so is not an option!

While I was applying the crystal rhinestones to my "Day 7" ornaments, I made the decision that the Cinderella Mice project could use a few as well. I just couldn't help myself. So I added some tiny 2mm rhinestones to the clock, Cindy's dress, shoes and tiara, and the Prince's shoes and medallion. I think it added just enough glimmer to really make this piece special. I hope you all agree.

So here are the final photos of the two projects . . .

The Cinderella Mouse Tiara:










You can see the tiny rhinestones on her tiara, dress, shoes and the chandelier . . .










I am thrilled with this lovely, lovely piece! Thank you. Peggy for a great project!










The pattern and tiara surface is available on Peggy's Facebook Page (link above) and I am selling the tiara surface only on my site here: SLDPK146

And here is the photo of one of my "Day 7" Ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project:










From this angle, you can see the beautiful shimmer from the rhinestone berries and the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them:










And remember - I am painting SIX sets of each ornament - Five to give and one to keep for myself:










Here is my own set so far . . .










Aren't they just amazing??? I love them so much. Each time I add to the set, I can't wait to get started on the next one. I will be packing my other five up and shipping them out today. 

If you are inclined to paint these ornaments yourself, we have a support group on Facebook where we are all doing this wonderful project "together". There is no pressure in the group and whether you are doing one set or 10 sets, we are there to cheer each other on. There is no time limit either, so there is no pressure. You can reach the group here:

12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!

You can get the pattern from Lynne on her site. She had an entire book devoted to this project she calls "Christmas Blessings".

And you can get the ornament surfaces from me on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.

Today I am working on a new project with another friend of mine who is an excellent designer. She has come up with a great project series and asked me to provide the wood pieces for her. I am very flattered and thrilled. It is going to be a fun and cool project, I promise. I will show more of is as it is a little more developed, but I don't think you will be disappointed.

I will also be thinking ahead to my own next designs that I am creating for both painting and the scroll saw. It is a busy time of year and as always, I have plenty to do.

I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these "Final" photos. I don't think they do the projects justice though. They are even more amazing in person.










I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Finished"*
> 
> It is always a thrill to finish up a project. Whether it is a project that I designed, or one that I did that was created by someone else, I always feel a wonderful sense of satisfaction when I finally call it "done".
> 
> As most of you who read know, I am usually working on several things at once. I design my own projects, but at the same time I try to squeeze in some projects that were created by other artists that I admire. Like most of you, I am addicted to creating and when I see something that catches my eye, there are times when I just HAVE to find time to make it.
> 
> As artists, we aren't really very keen on the concept of 'time'. I notice that most of my artist friends have the same affliction that I do. (This pertains to YOU as well, my scrolling and woodworking friends!) We all have plans of fitting probably at least twice as many projects into a time frame than physics would allow, with the runoff being put on the back burner until 'next year'. I think it comes with the territory.
> 
> I don't think this is a bad thing, as it keeps us motivated and moving in a forward direction. As for myself, there are probably ten things that I would be working on at once if I had the time. I am sure that Keith can attest to the fact that my ambition usually exceeds my ability, and try as I may, I can't always get everything done in time. But I try. . .
> 
> Yesterday I did the final photography on two of the projects that I have been working on these past few weeks. While I showed the Peggy Harris Cinderella Mice project as "done" last week sometime, I still had to paint the back, glue on the backboard and spray on the finish. I then wanted to take some 'presentation photos' for my own portfolio before sending it off to my grand daughter.
> 
> I also was able to finish up my "Day 7" ornaments from the "12 Days of Christmas" set designed by Lynne Andrews. As always, I was in awe at how wonderful the set is shaping up. With each ornament, I gain new enthusiasm and I am getting to the point where I can't wait to finish. Even though I am a bit behind in creating them, I know I will catch up and finish them for my recipients by this Christmas. Failing to do so is not an option!
> 
> While I was applying the crystal rhinestones to my "Day 7" ornaments, I made the decision that the Cinderella Mice project could use a few as well. I just couldn't help myself. So I added some tiny 2mm rhinestones to the clock, Cindy's dress, shoes and tiara, and the Prince's shoes and medallion. I think it added just enough glimmer to really make this piece special. I hope you all agree.
> 
> So here are the final photos of the two projects . . .
> 
> The Cinderella Mouse Tiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tiny rhinestones on her tiara, dress, shoes and the chandelier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with this lovely, lovely piece! Thank you. Peggy for a great project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and tiara surface is available on Peggy's Facebook Page (link above) and I am selling the tiara surface only on my site here: SLDPK146
> 
> And here is the photo of one of my "Day 7" Ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this angle, you can see the beautiful shimmer from the rhinestone berries and the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember - I am painting SIX sets of each ornament - Five to give and one to keep for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my own set so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just amazing??? I love them so much. Each time I add to the set, I can't wait to get started on the next one. I will be packing my other five up and shipping them out today.
> 
> If you are inclined to paint these ornaments yourself, we have a support group on Facebook where we are all doing this wonderful project "together". There is no pressure in the group and whether you are doing one set or 10 sets, we are there to cheer each other on. There is no time limit either, so there is no pressure. You can reach the group here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!
> 
> You can get the pattern from Lynne on her site. She had an entire book devoted to this project she calls "Christmas Blessings".
> 
> And you can get the ornament surfaces from me on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> Today I am working on a new project with another friend of mine who is an excellent designer. She has come up with a great project series and asked me to provide the wood pieces for her. I am very flattered and thrilled. It is going to be a fun and cool project, I promise. I will show more of is as it is a little more developed, but I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will also be thinking ahead to my own next designs that I am creating for both painting and the scroll saw. It is a busy time of year and as always, I have plenty to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these "Final" photos. I don't think they do the projects justice though. They are even more amazing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


Your projects are beautiful. The tiara was just begging for rhinestones to finish it off.  Willow will love it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Finished"*
> 
> It is always a thrill to finish up a project. Whether it is a project that I designed, or one that I did that was created by someone else, I always feel a wonderful sense of satisfaction when I finally call it "done".
> 
> As most of you who read know, I am usually working on several things at once. I design my own projects, but at the same time I try to squeeze in some projects that were created by other artists that I admire. Like most of you, I am addicted to creating and when I see something that catches my eye, there are times when I just HAVE to find time to make it.
> 
> As artists, we aren't really very keen on the concept of 'time'. I notice that most of my artist friends have the same affliction that I do. (This pertains to YOU as well, my scrolling and woodworking friends!) We all have plans of fitting probably at least twice as many projects into a time frame than physics would allow, with the runoff being put on the back burner until 'next year'. I think it comes with the territory.
> 
> I don't think this is a bad thing, as it keeps us motivated and moving in a forward direction. As for myself, there are probably ten things that I would be working on at once if I had the time. I am sure that Keith can attest to the fact that my ambition usually exceeds my ability, and try as I may, I can't always get everything done in time. But I try. . .
> 
> Yesterday I did the final photography on two of the projects that I have been working on these past few weeks. While I showed the Peggy Harris Cinderella Mice project as "done" last week sometime, I still had to paint the back, glue on the backboard and spray on the finish. I then wanted to take some 'presentation photos' for my own portfolio before sending it off to my grand daughter.
> 
> I also was able to finish up my "Day 7" ornaments from the "12 Days of Christmas" set designed by Lynne Andrews. As always, I was in awe at how wonderful the set is shaping up. With each ornament, I gain new enthusiasm and I am getting to the point where I can't wait to finish. Even though I am a bit behind in creating them, I know I will catch up and finish them for my recipients by this Christmas. Failing to do so is not an option!
> 
> While I was applying the crystal rhinestones to my "Day 7" ornaments, I made the decision that the Cinderella Mice project could use a few as well. I just couldn't help myself. So I added some tiny 2mm rhinestones to the clock, Cindy's dress, shoes and tiara, and the Prince's shoes and medallion. I think it added just enough glimmer to really make this piece special. I hope you all agree.
> 
> So here are the final photos of the two projects . . .
> 
> The Cinderella Mouse Tiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tiny rhinestones on her tiara, dress, shoes and the chandelier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with this lovely, lovely piece! Thank you. Peggy for a great project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and tiara surface is available on Peggy's Facebook Page (link above) and I am selling the tiara surface only on my site here: SLDPK146
> 
> And here is the photo of one of my "Day 7" Ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this angle, you can see the beautiful shimmer from the rhinestone berries and the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember - I am painting SIX sets of each ornament - Five to give and one to keep for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my own set so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just amazing??? I love them so much. Each time I add to the set, I can't wait to get started on the next one. I will be packing my other five up and shipping them out today.
> 
> If you are inclined to paint these ornaments yourself, we have a support group on Facebook where we are all doing this wonderful project "together". There is no pressure in the group and whether you are doing one set or 10 sets, we are there to cheer each other on. There is no time limit either, so there is no pressure. You can reach the group here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!
> 
> You can get the pattern from Lynne on her site. She had an entire book devoted to this project she calls "Christmas Blessings".
> 
> And you can get the ornament surfaces from me on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> Today I am working on a new project with another friend of mine who is an excellent designer. She has come up with a great project series and asked me to provide the wood pieces for her. I am very flattered and thrilled. It is going to be a fun and cool project, I promise. I will show more of is as it is a little more developed, but I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will also be thinking ahead to my own next designs that I am creating for both painting and the scroll saw. It is a busy time of year and as always, I have plenty to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these "Final" photos. I don't think they do the projects justice though. They are even more amazing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


I knew you would understand, Anna! I appreciate the support. I can't help but add some bling to most of my projects. 

I hope you are enjoying these final days of summer. It has been beautiful here, albeit dry. But the days have truly been lovely.

Thanks for stopping by.  Sheila


----------



## dbray45

scrollgirl said:


> *"Finished"*
> 
> It is always a thrill to finish up a project. Whether it is a project that I designed, or one that I did that was created by someone else, I always feel a wonderful sense of satisfaction when I finally call it "done".
> 
> As most of you who read know, I am usually working on several things at once. I design my own projects, but at the same time I try to squeeze in some projects that were created by other artists that I admire. Like most of you, I am addicted to creating and when I see something that catches my eye, there are times when I just HAVE to find time to make it.
> 
> As artists, we aren't really very keen on the concept of 'time'. I notice that most of my artist friends have the same affliction that I do. (This pertains to YOU as well, my scrolling and woodworking friends!) We all have plans of fitting probably at least twice as many projects into a time frame than physics would allow, with the runoff being put on the back burner until 'next year'. I think it comes with the territory.
> 
> I don't think this is a bad thing, as it keeps us motivated and moving in a forward direction. As for myself, there are probably ten things that I would be working on at once if I had the time. I am sure that Keith can attest to the fact that my ambition usually exceeds my ability, and try as I may, I can't always get everything done in time. But I try. . .
> 
> Yesterday I did the final photography on two of the projects that I have been working on these past few weeks. While I showed the Peggy Harris Cinderella Mice project as "done" last week sometime, I still had to paint the back, glue on the backboard and spray on the finish. I then wanted to take some 'presentation photos' for my own portfolio before sending it off to my grand daughter.
> 
> I also was able to finish up my "Day 7" ornaments from the "12 Days of Christmas" set designed by Lynne Andrews. As always, I was in awe at how wonderful the set is shaping up. With each ornament, I gain new enthusiasm and I am getting to the point where I can't wait to finish. Even though I am a bit behind in creating them, I know I will catch up and finish them for my recipients by this Christmas. Failing to do so is not an option!
> 
> While I was applying the crystal rhinestones to my "Day 7" ornaments, I made the decision that the Cinderella Mice project could use a few as well. I just couldn't help myself. So I added some tiny 2mm rhinestones to the clock, Cindy's dress, shoes and tiara, and the Prince's shoes and medallion. I think it added just enough glimmer to really make this piece special. I hope you all agree.
> 
> So here are the final photos of the two projects . . .
> 
> The Cinderella Mouse Tiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tiny rhinestones on her tiara, dress, shoes and the chandelier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with this lovely, lovely piece! Thank you. Peggy for a great project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and tiara surface is available on Peggy's Facebook Page (link above) and I am selling the tiara surface only on my site here: SLDPK146
> 
> And here is the photo of one of my "Day 7" Ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this angle, you can see the beautiful shimmer from the rhinestone berries and the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember - I am painting SIX sets of each ornament - Five to give and one to keep for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my own set so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just amazing??? I love them so much. Each time I add to the set, I can't wait to get started on the next one. I will be packing my other five up and shipping them out today.
> 
> If you are inclined to paint these ornaments yourself, we have a support group on Facebook where we are all doing this wonderful project "together". There is no pressure in the group and whether you are doing one set or 10 sets, we are there to cheer each other on. There is no time limit either, so there is no pressure. You can reach the group here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!
> 
> You can get the pattern from Lynne on her site. She had an entire book devoted to this project she calls "Christmas Blessings".
> 
> And you can get the ornament surfaces from me on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> Today I am working on a new project with another friend of mine who is an excellent designer. She has come up with a great project series and asked me to provide the wood pieces for her. I am very flattered and thrilled. It is going to be a fun and cool project, I promise. I will show more of is as it is a little more developed, but I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will also be thinking ahead to my own next designs that I am creating for both painting and the scroll saw. It is a busy time of year and as always, I have plenty to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these "Final" photos. I don't think they do the projects justice though. They are even more amazing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sheila -
Your work is so inspiring. To see how you continuously improve is incredible.

Very nice work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Finished"*
> 
> It is always a thrill to finish up a project. Whether it is a project that I designed, or one that I did that was created by someone else, I always feel a wonderful sense of satisfaction when I finally call it "done".
> 
> As most of you who read know, I am usually working on several things at once. I design my own projects, but at the same time I try to squeeze in some projects that were created by other artists that I admire. Like most of you, I am addicted to creating and when I see something that catches my eye, there are times when I just HAVE to find time to make it.
> 
> As artists, we aren't really very keen on the concept of 'time'. I notice that most of my artist friends have the same affliction that I do. (This pertains to YOU as well, my scrolling and woodworking friends!) We all have plans of fitting probably at least twice as many projects into a time frame than physics would allow, with the runoff being put on the back burner until 'next year'. I think it comes with the territory.
> 
> I don't think this is a bad thing, as it keeps us motivated and moving in a forward direction. As for myself, there are probably ten things that I would be working on at once if I had the time. I am sure that Keith can attest to the fact that my ambition usually exceeds my ability, and try as I may, I can't always get everything done in time. But I try. . .
> 
> Yesterday I did the final photography on two of the projects that I have been working on these past few weeks. While I showed the Peggy Harris Cinderella Mice project as "done" last week sometime, I still had to paint the back, glue on the backboard and spray on the finish. I then wanted to take some 'presentation photos' for my own portfolio before sending it off to my grand daughter.
> 
> I also was able to finish up my "Day 7" ornaments from the "12 Days of Christmas" set designed by Lynne Andrews. As always, I was in awe at how wonderful the set is shaping up. With each ornament, I gain new enthusiasm and I am getting to the point where I can't wait to finish. Even though I am a bit behind in creating them, I know I will catch up and finish them for my recipients by this Christmas. Failing to do so is not an option!
> 
> While I was applying the crystal rhinestones to my "Day 7" ornaments, I made the decision that the Cinderella Mice project could use a few as well. I just couldn't help myself. So I added some tiny 2mm rhinestones to the clock, Cindy's dress, shoes and tiara, and the Prince's shoes and medallion. I think it added just enough glimmer to really make this piece special. I hope you all agree.
> 
> So here are the final photos of the two projects . . .
> 
> The Cinderella Mouse Tiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tiny rhinestones on her tiara, dress, shoes and the chandelier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with this lovely, lovely piece! Thank you. Peggy for a great project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and tiara surface is available on Peggy's Facebook Page (link above) and I am selling the tiara surface only on my site here: SLDPK146
> 
> And here is the photo of one of my "Day 7" Ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this angle, you can see the beautiful shimmer from the rhinestone berries and the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember - I am painting SIX sets of each ornament - Five to give and one to keep for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my own set so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just amazing??? I love them so much. Each time I add to the set, I can't wait to get started on the next one. I will be packing my other five up and shipping them out today.
> 
> If you are inclined to paint these ornaments yourself, we have a support group on Facebook where we are all doing this wonderful project "together". There is no pressure in the group and whether you are doing one set or 10 sets, we are there to cheer each other on. There is no time limit either, so there is no pressure. You can reach the group here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!
> 
> You can get the pattern from Lynne on her site. She had an entire book devoted to this project she calls "Christmas Blessings".
> 
> And you can get the ornament surfaces from me on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> Today I am working on a new project with another friend of mine who is an excellent designer. She has come up with a great project series and asked me to provide the wood pieces for her. I am very flattered and thrilled. It is going to be a fun and cool project, I promise. I will show more of is as it is a little more developed, but I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will also be thinking ahead to my own next designs that I am creating for both painting and the scroll saw. It is a busy time of year and as always, I have plenty to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these "Final" photos. I don't think they do the projects justice though. They are even more amazing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you so much, David. I always hope to improve.  Sometimes I wonder though . . .

I love to create and have fun doing so. I am glad you like what I do and write about. Thanks for taking the time to tell me!

Sheila


----------



## dbray45

scrollgirl said:


> *"Finished"*
> 
> It is always a thrill to finish up a project. Whether it is a project that I designed, or one that I did that was created by someone else, I always feel a wonderful sense of satisfaction when I finally call it "done".
> 
> As most of you who read know, I am usually working on several things at once. I design my own projects, but at the same time I try to squeeze in some projects that were created by other artists that I admire. Like most of you, I am addicted to creating and when I see something that catches my eye, there are times when I just HAVE to find time to make it.
> 
> As artists, we aren't really very keen on the concept of 'time'. I notice that most of my artist friends have the same affliction that I do. (This pertains to YOU as well, my scrolling and woodworking friends!) We all have plans of fitting probably at least twice as many projects into a time frame than physics would allow, with the runoff being put on the back burner until 'next year'. I think it comes with the territory.
> 
> I don't think this is a bad thing, as it keeps us motivated and moving in a forward direction. As for myself, there are probably ten things that I would be working on at once if I had the time. I am sure that Keith can attest to the fact that my ambition usually exceeds my ability, and try as I may, I can't always get everything done in time. But I try. . .
> 
> Yesterday I did the final photography on two of the projects that I have been working on these past few weeks. While I showed the Peggy Harris Cinderella Mice project as "done" last week sometime, I still had to paint the back, glue on the backboard and spray on the finish. I then wanted to take some 'presentation photos' for my own portfolio before sending it off to my grand daughter.
> 
> I also was able to finish up my "Day 7" ornaments from the "12 Days of Christmas" set designed by Lynne Andrews. As always, I was in awe at how wonderful the set is shaping up. With each ornament, I gain new enthusiasm and I am getting to the point where I can't wait to finish. Even though I am a bit behind in creating them, I know I will catch up and finish them for my recipients by this Christmas. Failing to do so is not an option!
> 
> While I was applying the crystal rhinestones to my "Day 7" ornaments, I made the decision that the Cinderella Mice project could use a few as well. I just couldn't help myself. So I added some tiny 2mm rhinestones to the clock, Cindy's dress, shoes and tiara, and the Prince's shoes and medallion. I think it added just enough glimmer to really make this piece special. I hope you all agree.
> 
> So here are the final photos of the two projects . . .
> 
> The Cinderella Mouse Tiara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tiny rhinestones on her tiara, dress, shoes and the chandelier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with this lovely, lovely piece! Thank you. Peggy for a great project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern and tiara surface is available on Peggy's Facebook Page (link above) and I am selling the tiara surface only on my site here: SLDPK146
> 
> And here is the photo of one of my "Day 7" Ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this angle, you can see the beautiful shimmer from the rhinestone berries and the JoSonja's Opal Dust that is on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember - I am painting SIX sets of each ornament - Five to give and one to keep for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my own set so far . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just amazing??? I love them so much. Each time I add to the set, I can't wait to get started on the next one. I will be packing my other five up and shipping them out today.
> 
> If you are inclined to paint these ornaments yourself, we have a support group on Facebook where we are all doing this wonderful project "together". There is no pressure in the group and whether you are doing one set or 10 sets, we are there to cheer each other on. There is no time limit either, so there is no pressure. You can reach the group here:
> 
> 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!
> 
> You can get the pattern from Lynne on her site. She had an entire book devoted to this project she calls "Christmas Blessings".
> 
> And you can get the ornament surfaces from me on my site here: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel Cut Ornaments.
> 
> Today I am working on a new project with another friend of mine who is an excellent designer. She has come up with a great project series and asked me to provide the wood pieces for her. I am very flattered and thrilled. It is going to be a fun and cool project, I promise. I will show more of is as it is a little more developed, but I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will also be thinking ahead to my own next designs that I am creating for both painting and the scroll saw. It is a busy time of year and as always, I have plenty to do.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and enjoy these "Final" photos. I don't think they do the projects justice though. They are even more amazing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day. Happy Tuesday to you all!


It is well deserved, I assure you.


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1776 Meow, Meow, Boo (Part 1)*

Some of you may have noticed that I have been a bit 'unsettled' lately. While I have been keeping my self busy, I have felt as if I haven't been making much headway in several areas. Maybe the term 'overwhelmed' is a bit more fitting.

I have never been one to make excuses for myself. I learned at an early age that it is better to own up to the things you did or didn't do and then move on from there. To me, the consequences of thinking about things were far worse than the actual result most of the time. Of course, I don't ever remember doing anything hideous. But I am talking about things like not doing my chores or missing a homework assignment - things that are somewhat benign. Many times it was my own guilt that impacted me much more than any punishment that was handed out. I knew I should be doing something, but didn't get it done.

It has been nearly three months since we moved to our new home. It is hard to believe that it has even been that long, but the summer has passed quickly and even though it seems as if we have been busy just about every minute of every single day, I still feel a bit 'behind' in things. I wonder if it is because I am a bit older since the last time I moved and not as resilient. I also wonder if I went through the same feeling of uneasiness as I settled in and just kind of blocked it out of my mind. After all, I was at a different place in my life the last time I moved and never has my business been so successful. I can see how missing days or even weeks back then wouldn't be as noticed as it is today. In the big picture, that is a good thing, right?

Perhaps it seems like our move is so traumatic because I am not considering the time leading up to the actual moving day. We found our new place approximately three months before we actually were able to move in, and those three months were filled with planning and excitement and lots of distractions from work..

Don't get me wrong - everything that we went through was purposeful and necessary. It is just that it has taken time away from my designing. But something has to give I suppose.

So now we are at the six month mark since we found out place here. It is wonderful, spacious and a much better environment for creating and living. We are all happy we are here and even now at this early stage of the game I look back and wonder how we survived as long as we did in our small apartment and were still able to produce and be functional. But we did. And I am sure that after a bit more time, we will settle in and be more comfortable and be able to do so here as well.

In the meantime I suppose I need to be patient with myself. Before we decided to move, we were like a train heading full speed to our destination. Designs were coming quickly as well as the production work, and everything was growing almost just as fast as we could create. But as our moving day came closer, our focus (rightfully) turned to our new home and the actual moving. For some reason, this was so much larger than I thought it would be. Even though I moved from Chicago to Nova Scotia several years ago, this seemed bigger. Perhaps it is because I am older now, or perhaps it is because I know I will be in this house a long time. I wanted everything 'perfect'. (We know that life isn't like that though, don't we?)

All is good though. It really is. We are so much happier and more productive here already. I suppose then what is bugging me is that there are so many loose ends that need to be tied up before we can say the house project is 'done.' Will that ever really happen? I wonder.

I write about these things this morning because I often see posts from several of my creative friends where they express that they are experiencing 'blocks'. Although their circumstances vary, I am sure that the reason they are not as productive as they wish to be is that there are other things going on in their lives that occupy much of their thinking. It doesn't have to be a physical thing like moving. It can be illness, family obligations, or just general worry. Sometimes it doesn't take much. It is rare that someone is able have nothing at all weighing on them, and I do believe that the degree of issues that causes this block is as different as each individual experiencing it. It is truly personal. So I don't feel that I am alone in feeling this way.

So what to do about it . . .

I find that the best way for me to overcome these anxious times is to 'push the pile'. By that, I mean do the 'non-creative' work that is necessary so I can feel accomplished and eventually the other, more creative part will come back and fall into place. This not only requires being aware of the situation, but also some patience. It means we need to be kind to ourselves and allow things to work themselves out.

One of the best ways I find to relax and still be creative is to make projects which were created by other designers. Sometimes, like with the Lynne Andrews' "12 Days" and Peggy Harris "Cinderella Mice", I can justify doing that because I know of the perfect recipient for them. It is easy to make something with someone else in mind. That is why most of us craft in the first place.

But every once in a while, I see something that I want to make for no other reason than for myself. These are sometimes the most difficult things to make because I live a life of creating for others so much that it has become a habit. It is a hard one to break sometimes.

The other day, I was going through my issue of Painting Ezine and I saw the most adorable project by one of my long time favorite designers - Kim Christmas - called "Meow, Meow, Boo!" It is a set of three cute autumn ornaments that were done on the silhouettes of kitty heads. Kim's autumn and Halloween patterns are incredible (you can visit her website here at www.kimchristmas.com) and I have always loved her use of color and beautiful designs. I loved this design so much, I actually had a dream about it the other night. I knew I had to make it.

I worked pretty much the entire day on projects yesterday. I am doing another series with a fellow designer and I am not yet at liberty to share it with you, but I will later on. I finished my "work" around dinner time and I thought that I would take the evening to do the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project for myself. After all - I felt I put in an entire day. While I still had lots of things to do, I felt that I needed to step out of the work place and do some creating for myself. In the long run it will bring me back to where I need to be creatively.

Kim's project called for using DecoArt's Image Transfer for the background of the design. But to use that, you need access to a laser printer (inkjet printers won't work with this process!) But me being me, I improvised a solution that worked really well. Instead of using the Image Transfer medium, I decided to use DecoArt Decoupage to apply a layer of paper on top of my wood pieces to create the background.










I first went to Etsy and purchased some awesome digital paper . I thought this paper would look great as a background for the design. (By the way - I LOVE digital paper!)

I cut my wood pieces from 1/4" MDF and cut corresponding background pieces in the kitty head shapes:










I then followed the EASY directions to apply the papers to the shapes. I let them dry while I ate dinner and did the dishes:










Then the REAL fun began. I began painting the surfaces according to the pattern. (If you don't subscribe to the Painting Ezine, you can order an individual issue for a VERY reasonable cost! Also go to Kim's site to see her other lovely patterns! Most of them are available as PDF files so you can start right away!)

Look at the lovely, rich autumn colors!










How can that NOT make you happy???

I watched a couple of episodes of one of my favorite shows on Netflix and painted the evening away. Here is where I wound up before I got tired:










How awesome is that?? And so, so EASY! I am a snail-slow painter and I was thrilled at how far I got. I hope to finish up these pieces by tonight.

I suppose the point of my post here is that sometimes it that while I am a 'designer' and have my own ideas for designs and usually take the 'leader' position in showing others how to create, sometimes it is best to step back and take the 'follower' position and allow others to lead for a bit. Following instructions of my favorite designers for me is relaxing and invigorating and fills my own need to create stress-free, without having to think too much. Keith often tells me that my "down time" looks a lot like my "work time" and to the outside person, that may be the case. But being a 'follower' really changes the demographics of things and really DOES allow my head to 'rest' and still be productive and creative.

I am sure I will be back on track soon. This isn't the first time something like this has happened to me. I can feel things slowly returning to normal and I have lists and lists of ideas to implement that both my scroll sawing followers as well as my painting followers will enjoy. I think they will, anyway.

I hope that all of you who read that have gone through this give it a try. Sometimes taking pressure off of yourself allows you to do even more in the long run. And in the mean time, you will create some beautiful things for yourself or your loved ones.

I hope to finish this up tonight and have more photos for you tomorrow. In the mean time, I will get some other work done here.

Happy Wednesday to you all! I wish you all a lovely and productive day!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *#1776 Meow, Meow, Boo (Part 1)*
> 
> Some of you may have noticed that I have been a bit 'unsettled' lately. While I have been keeping my self busy, I have felt as if I haven't been making much headway in several areas. Maybe the term 'overwhelmed' is a bit more fitting.
> 
> I have never been one to make excuses for myself. I learned at an early age that it is better to own up to the things you did or didn't do and then move on from there. To me, the consequences of thinking about things were far worse than the actual result most of the time. Of course, I don't ever remember doing anything hideous. But I am talking about things like not doing my chores or missing a homework assignment - things that are somewhat benign. Many times it was my own guilt that impacted me much more than any punishment that was handed out. I knew I should be doing something, but didn't get it done.
> 
> It has been nearly three months since we moved to our new home. It is hard to believe that it has even been that long, but the summer has passed quickly and even though it seems as if we have been busy just about every minute of every single day, I still feel a bit 'behind' in things. I wonder if it is because I am a bit older since the last time I moved and not as resilient. I also wonder if I went through the same feeling of uneasiness as I settled in and just kind of blocked it out of my mind. After all, I was at a different place in my life the last time I moved and never has my business been so successful. I can see how missing days or even weeks back then wouldn't be as noticed as it is today. In the big picture, that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Perhaps it seems like our move is so traumatic because I am not considering the time leading up to the actual moving day. We found our new place approximately three months before we actually were able to move in, and those three months were filled with planning and excitement and lots of distractions from work..
> 
> Don't get me wrong - everything that we went through was purposeful and necessary. It is just that it has taken time away from my designing. But something has to give I suppose.
> 
> So now we are at the six month mark since we found out place here. It is wonderful, spacious and a much better environment for creating and living. We are all happy we are here and even now at this early stage of the game I look back and wonder how we survived as long as we did in our small apartment and were still able to produce and be functional. But we did. And I am sure that after a bit more time, we will settle in and be more comfortable and be able to do so here as well.
> 
> In the meantime I suppose I need to be patient with myself. Before we decided to move, we were like a train heading full speed to our destination. Designs were coming quickly as well as the production work, and everything was growing almost just as fast as we could create. But as our moving day came closer, our focus (rightfully) turned to our new home and the actual moving. For some reason, this was so much larger than I thought it would be. Even though I moved from Chicago to Nova Scotia several years ago, this seemed bigger. Perhaps it is because I am older now, or perhaps it is because I know I will be in this house a long time. I wanted everything 'perfect'. (We know that life isn't like that though, don't we?)
> 
> All is good though. It really is. We are so much happier and more productive here already. I suppose then what is bugging me is that there are so many loose ends that need to be tied up before we can say the house project is 'done.' Will that ever really happen? I wonder.
> 
> I write about these things this morning because I often see posts from several of my creative friends where they express that they are experiencing 'blocks'. Although their circumstances vary, I am sure that the reason they are not as productive as they wish to be is that there are other things going on in their lives that occupy much of their thinking. It doesn't have to be a physical thing like moving. It can be illness, family obligations, or just general worry. Sometimes it doesn't take much. It is rare that someone is able have nothing at all weighing on them, and I do believe that the degree of issues that causes this block is as different as each individual experiencing it. It is truly personal. So I don't feel that I am alone in feeling this way.
> 
> So what to do about it . . .
> 
> I find that the best way for me to overcome these anxious times is to 'push the pile'. By that, I mean do the 'non-creative' work that is necessary so I can feel accomplished and eventually the other, more creative part will come back and fall into place. This not only requires being aware of the situation, but also some patience. It means we need to be kind to ourselves and allow things to work themselves out.
> 
> One of the best ways I find to relax and still be creative is to make projects which were created by other designers. Sometimes, like with the Lynne Andrews' "12 Days" and Peggy Harris "Cinderella Mice", I can justify doing that because I know of the perfect recipient for them. It is easy to make something with someone else in mind. That is why most of us craft in the first place.
> 
> But every once in a while, I see something that I want to make for no other reason than for myself. These are sometimes the most difficult things to make because I live a life of creating for others so much that it has become a habit. It is a hard one to break sometimes.
> 
> The other day, I was going through my issue of Painting Ezine and I saw the most adorable project by one of my long time favorite designers - Kim Christmas - called "Meow, Meow, Boo!" It is a set of three cute autumn ornaments that were done on the silhouettes of kitty heads. Kim's autumn and Halloween patterns are incredible (you can visit her website here at www.kimchristmas.com) and I have always loved her use of color and beautiful designs. I loved this design so much, I actually had a dream about it the other night. I knew I had to make it.
> 
> I worked pretty much the entire day on projects yesterday. I am doing another series with a fellow designer and I am not yet at liberty to share it with you, but I will later on. I finished my "work" around dinner time and I thought that I would take the evening to do the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project for myself. After all - I felt I put in an entire day. While I still had lots of things to do, I felt that I needed to step out of the work place and do some creating for myself. In the long run it will bring me back to where I need to be creatively.
> 
> Kim's project called for using DecoArt's Image Transfer for the background of the design. But to use that, you need access to a laser printer (inkjet printers won't work with this process!) But me being me, I improvised a solution that worked really well. Instead of using the Image Transfer medium, I decided to use DecoArt Decoupage to apply a layer of paper on top of my wood pieces to create the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first went to Etsy and purchased some awesome digital paper . I thought this paper would look great as a background for the design. (By the way - I LOVE digital paper!)
> 
> I cut my wood pieces from 1/4" MDF and cut corresponding background pieces in the kitty head shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then followed the EASY directions to apply the papers to the shapes. I let them dry while I ate dinner and did the dishes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the REAL fun began. I began painting the surfaces according to the pattern. (If you don't subscribe to the Painting Ezine, you can order an individual issue for a VERY reasonable cost! Also go to Kim's site to see her other lovely patterns! Most of them are available as PDF files so you can start right away!)
> 
> Look at the lovely, rich autumn colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can that NOT make you happy???
> 
> I watched a couple of episodes of one of my favorite shows on Netflix and painted the evening away. Here is where I wound up before I got tired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How awesome is that?? And so, so EASY! I am a snail-slow painter and I was thrilled at how far I got. I hope to finish up these pieces by tonight.
> 
> I suppose the point of my post here is that sometimes it that while I am a 'designer' and have my own ideas for designs and usually take the 'leader' position in showing others how to create, sometimes it is best to step back and take the 'follower' position and allow others to lead for a bit. Following instructions of my favorite designers for me is relaxing and invigorating and fills my own need to create stress-free, without having to think too much. Keith often tells me that my "down time" looks a lot like my "work time" and to the outside person, that may be the case. But being a 'follower' really changes the demographics of things and really DOES allow my head to 'rest' and still be productive and creative.
> 
> I am sure I will be back on track soon. This isn't the first time something like this has happened to me. I can feel things slowly returning to normal and I have lists and lists of ideas to implement that both my scroll sawing followers as well as my painting followers will enjoy. I think they will, anyway.
> 
> I hope that all of you who read that have gone through this give it a try. Sometimes taking pressure off of yourself allows you to do even more in the long run. And in the mean time, you will create some beautiful things for yourself or your loved ones.
> 
> I hope to finish this up tonight and have more photos for you tomorrow. In the mean time, I will get some other work done here.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! I wish you all a lovely and productive day!


Home, There will always be loose ends, I built our home over many years actually 40 and there is always work to do, What you have done so far looks very nice and organized, I think in your last post. We do things up to match the picture in our head and after that it is a down ward slide. Time effort to maintain the organization and then acquiring more things. I can't keep up but I hope you can.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1776 Meow, Meow, Boo (Part 1)*
> 
> Some of you may have noticed that I have been a bit 'unsettled' lately. While I have been keeping my self busy, I have felt as if I haven't been making much headway in several areas. Maybe the term 'overwhelmed' is a bit more fitting.
> 
> I have never been one to make excuses for myself. I learned at an early age that it is better to own up to the things you did or didn't do and then move on from there. To me, the consequences of thinking about things were far worse than the actual result most of the time. Of course, I don't ever remember doing anything hideous. But I am talking about things like not doing my chores or missing a homework assignment - things that are somewhat benign. Many times it was my own guilt that impacted me much more than any punishment that was handed out. I knew I should be doing something, but didn't get it done.
> 
> It has been nearly three months since we moved to our new home. It is hard to believe that it has even been that long, but the summer has passed quickly and even though it seems as if we have been busy just about every minute of every single day, I still feel a bit 'behind' in things. I wonder if it is because I am a bit older since the last time I moved and not as resilient. I also wonder if I went through the same feeling of uneasiness as I settled in and just kind of blocked it out of my mind. After all, I was at a different place in my life the last time I moved and never has my business been so successful. I can see how missing days or even weeks back then wouldn't be as noticed as it is today. In the big picture, that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Perhaps it seems like our move is so traumatic because I am not considering the time leading up to the actual moving day. We found our new place approximately three months before we actually were able to move in, and those three months were filled with planning and excitement and lots of distractions from work..
> 
> Don't get me wrong - everything that we went through was purposeful and necessary. It is just that it has taken time away from my designing. But something has to give I suppose.
> 
> So now we are at the six month mark since we found out place here. It is wonderful, spacious and a much better environment for creating and living. We are all happy we are here and even now at this early stage of the game I look back and wonder how we survived as long as we did in our small apartment and were still able to produce and be functional. But we did. And I am sure that after a bit more time, we will settle in and be more comfortable and be able to do so here as well.
> 
> In the meantime I suppose I need to be patient with myself. Before we decided to move, we were like a train heading full speed to our destination. Designs were coming quickly as well as the production work, and everything was growing almost just as fast as we could create. But as our moving day came closer, our focus (rightfully) turned to our new home and the actual moving. For some reason, this was so much larger than I thought it would be. Even though I moved from Chicago to Nova Scotia several years ago, this seemed bigger. Perhaps it is because I am older now, or perhaps it is because I know I will be in this house a long time. I wanted everything 'perfect'. (We know that life isn't like that though, don't we?)
> 
> All is good though. It really is. We are so much happier and more productive here already. I suppose then what is bugging me is that there are so many loose ends that need to be tied up before we can say the house project is 'done.' Will that ever really happen? I wonder.
> 
> I write about these things this morning because I often see posts from several of my creative friends where they express that they are experiencing 'blocks'. Although their circumstances vary, I am sure that the reason they are not as productive as they wish to be is that there are other things going on in their lives that occupy much of their thinking. It doesn't have to be a physical thing like moving. It can be illness, family obligations, or just general worry. Sometimes it doesn't take much. It is rare that someone is able have nothing at all weighing on them, and I do believe that the degree of issues that causes this block is as different as each individual experiencing it. It is truly personal. So I don't feel that I am alone in feeling this way.
> 
> So what to do about it . . .
> 
> I find that the best way for me to overcome these anxious times is to 'push the pile'. By that, I mean do the 'non-creative' work that is necessary so I can feel accomplished and eventually the other, more creative part will come back and fall into place. This not only requires being aware of the situation, but also some patience. It means we need to be kind to ourselves and allow things to work themselves out.
> 
> One of the best ways I find to relax and still be creative is to make projects which were created by other designers. Sometimes, like with the Lynne Andrews' "12 Days" and Peggy Harris "Cinderella Mice", I can justify doing that because I know of the perfect recipient for them. It is easy to make something with someone else in mind. That is why most of us craft in the first place.
> 
> But every once in a while, I see something that I want to make for no other reason than for myself. These are sometimes the most difficult things to make because I live a life of creating for others so much that it has become a habit. It is a hard one to break sometimes.
> 
> The other day, I was going through my issue of Painting Ezine and I saw the most adorable project by one of my long time favorite designers - Kim Christmas - called "Meow, Meow, Boo!" It is a set of three cute autumn ornaments that were done on the silhouettes of kitty heads. Kim's autumn and Halloween patterns are incredible (you can visit her website here at www.kimchristmas.com) and I have always loved her use of color and beautiful designs. I loved this design so much, I actually had a dream about it the other night. I knew I had to make it.
> 
> I worked pretty much the entire day on projects yesterday. I am doing another series with a fellow designer and I am not yet at liberty to share it with you, but I will later on. I finished my "work" around dinner time and I thought that I would take the evening to do the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project for myself. After all - I felt I put in an entire day. While I still had lots of things to do, I felt that I needed to step out of the work place and do some creating for myself. In the long run it will bring me back to where I need to be creatively.
> 
> Kim's project called for using DecoArt's Image Transfer for the background of the design. But to use that, you need access to a laser printer (inkjet printers won't work with this process!) But me being me, I improvised a solution that worked really well. Instead of using the Image Transfer medium, I decided to use DecoArt Decoupage to apply a layer of paper on top of my wood pieces to create the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first went to Etsy and purchased some awesome digital paper . I thought this paper would look great as a background for the design. (By the way - I LOVE digital paper!)
> 
> I cut my wood pieces from 1/4" MDF and cut corresponding background pieces in the kitty head shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then followed the EASY directions to apply the papers to the shapes. I let them dry while I ate dinner and did the dishes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the REAL fun began. I began painting the surfaces according to the pattern. (If you don't subscribe to the Painting Ezine, you can order an individual issue for a VERY reasonable cost! Also go to Kim's site to see her other lovely patterns! Most of them are available as PDF files so you can start right away!)
> 
> Look at the lovely, rich autumn colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can that NOT make you happy???
> 
> I watched a couple of episodes of one of my favorite shows on Netflix and painted the evening away. Here is where I wound up before I got tired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How awesome is that?? And so, so EASY! I am a snail-slow painter and I was thrilled at how far I got. I hope to finish up these pieces by tonight.
> 
> I suppose the point of my post here is that sometimes it that while I am a 'designer' and have my own ideas for designs and usually take the 'leader' position in showing others how to create, sometimes it is best to step back and take the 'follower' position and allow others to lead for a bit. Following instructions of my favorite designers for me is relaxing and invigorating and fills my own need to create stress-free, without having to think too much. Keith often tells me that my "down time" looks a lot like my "work time" and to the outside person, that may be the case. But being a 'follower' really changes the demographics of things and really DOES allow my head to 'rest' and still be productive and creative.
> 
> I am sure I will be back on track soon. This isn't the first time something like this has happened to me. I can feel things slowly returning to normal and I have lists and lists of ideas to implement that both my scroll sawing followers as well as my painting followers will enjoy. I think they will, anyway.
> 
> I hope that all of you who read that have gone through this give it a try. Sometimes taking pressure off of yourself allows you to do even more in the long run. And in the mean time, you will create some beautiful things for yourself or your loved ones.
> 
> I hope to finish this up tonight and have more photos for you tomorrow. In the mean time, I will get some other work done here.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! I wish you all a lovely and productive day!


Yes, there will always be a project to do here at home I expect. It is a never ending venture . . . I have to keep that in mind so I can not feel guilty about not getting everything done at once. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Meow, Meow, Boo! (Part 2)*

Today's post will be a brief one. (Yes - I know! I always say that!)

My day yesterday was pretty much filled with doing some 'maintenance' things for the business as well as our home. Unfortunately, there is nothing profound or exciting about that. I don't really mind, though. The older I get, the more I like these 'non-exciting' days.

Today, however, I want to hit the ground running. I have a lot I want to accomplish and time is ticking. I want to make the best use of my day and see how much I can actually accomplish. So far, I am off to a good start and it is just after 8am my time as I write.

I did call it a day by dinner time. I find that most of my 'moving ambition' comes to me in the morning hours, not in the evening. The evenings are the time when I like to sit down and relax with either my needlework, drawing or painting. On occasion I will play a computer game then, but that hasn't happened for months. Maybe in the winter . . .

Being bound and determined to paint a bit faster than a snail, I wanted to tackle (and finish!) my project that I began the night before - the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" ornaments by Kim Christmas. The act of me completing any type of project in one or two sittings (no matter how simple it may be) is a miracle in itself. I tend to be one of those 'picky' people who can't decide just when it is time to call something 'finished'. One of my personal goals is to learn to do things a bit faster and to know when to say "Done." Otherwise I won't get a fraction of what I would like to do finished.

So I pulled out my paints and cranked up Netflix and actually FOCUSED and finished up my project. I am so proud of myself!  If I could reach that far, I would pat myself on the back. Here is a photo of the finished ornaments:










Didn't they come out CUTE?? I just love them and think the colors are amazing!

To further the astonishment of this event, I am proud to say that I completed this project by around 9pm.(That means I had TIME TO SPARE!)

Wow. I didn't think I could do it. It just goes to show what focus and sheer determination can accomplish.

You may think I am making a big deal out of this. After all - they aren't the most difficult patterns out there. If anything, it goes to show just how lovely a project we can do in a short amount of time if we have nice design work and instructions. (Thanks, Kim!)

But for ME to do ANYTHING quickly is in itself something worth noting. I seem to dwell in my 'fussy mode' most of the time - picking things apart and moving through them like a snail in maple syrup. I really and truly had to PUSH myself to move quickly, and it felt really good.

There is HOPE!

Of course, I had to add some of DecoArt's Glamour Dusts to make the pieces sparkle:










>

I wish you could see just how fabulous they look in person. I am now deciding whether to make them as magnets, plant pokes, ornaments or something else. I need to see where they will fit best in here in my new home. For now they are just on my desk where I can admire them.  I hope I don't weaken and give them away. I tend to do that, you know.

If I do, I will know in my heart that I can reproduce them fairly quickly. But for now, I will just enjoy them myself.

Today I am heading to the scroll saw. I have some wood pieces to cut and send to another designer for a wonderful project she is creating. I was honored she asked me to help with her surfaces. I know her project is going to be a big hit and I can't wait to see it come to be.

It is another sunny and cool morning here along the Meteghan River. I have a long-sleeved top on today and forfeited my fluffy blanket to Richard, my cat. Soon autumn will be here to stay and we will be bracing for winter. But I will be ready for it. I already started decorating . . .










Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Meow, Meow, Boo! (Part 2)*
> 
> Today's post will be a brief one. (Yes - I know! I always say that!)
> 
> My day yesterday was pretty much filled with doing some 'maintenance' things for the business as well as our home. Unfortunately, there is nothing profound or exciting about that. I don't really mind, though. The older I get, the more I like these 'non-exciting' days.
> 
> Today, however, I want to hit the ground running. I have a lot I want to accomplish and time is ticking. I want to make the best use of my day and see how much I can actually accomplish. So far, I am off to a good start and it is just after 8am my time as I write.
> 
> I did call it a day by dinner time. I find that most of my 'moving ambition' comes to me in the morning hours, not in the evening. The evenings are the time when I like to sit down and relax with either my needlework, drawing or painting. On occasion I will play a computer game then, but that hasn't happened for months. Maybe in the winter . . .
> 
> Being bound and determined to paint a bit faster than a snail, I wanted to tackle (and finish!) my project that I began the night before - the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" ornaments by Kim Christmas. The act of me completing any type of project in one or two sittings (no matter how simple it may be) is a miracle in itself. I tend to be one of those 'picky' people who can't decide just when it is time to call something 'finished'. One of my personal goals is to learn to do things a bit faster and to know when to say "Done." Otherwise I won't get a fraction of what I would like to do finished.
> 
> So I pulled out my paints and cranked up Netflix and actually FOCUSED and finished up my project. I am so proud of myself!  If I could reach that far, I would pat myself on the back. Here is a photo of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they come out CUTE?? I just love them and think the colors are amazing!
> 
> To further the astonishment of this event, I am proud to say that I completed this project by around 9pm.(That means I had TIME TO SPARE!)
> 
> Wow. I didn't think I could do it. It just goes to show what focus and sheer determination can accomplish.
> 
> You may think I am making a big deal out of this. After all - they aren't the most difficult patterns out there. If anything, it goes to show just how lovely a project we can do in a short amount of time if we have nice design work and instructions. (Thanks, Kim!)
> 
> But for ME to do ANYTHING quickly is in itself something worth noting. I seem to dwell in my 'fussy mode' most of the time - picking things apart and moving through them like a snail in maple syrup. I really and truly had to PUSH myself to move quickly, and it felt really good.
> 
> There is HOPE!
> 
> Of course, I had to add some of DecoArt's Glamour Dusts to make the pieces sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> I wish you could see just how fabulous they look in person. I am now deciding whether to make them as magnets, plant pokes, ornaments or something else. I need to see where they will fit best in here in my new home. For now they are just on my desk where I can admire them.  I hope I don't weaken and give them away. I tend to do that, you know.
> 
> If I do, I will know in my heart that I can reproduce them fairly quickly. But for now, I will just enjoy them myself.
> 
> Today I am heading to the scroll saw. I have some wood pieces to cut and send to another designer for a wonderful project she is creating. I was honored she asked me to help with her surfaces. I know her project is going to be a big hit and I can't wait to see it come to be.
> 
> It is another sunny and cool morning here along the Meteghan River. I have a long-sleeved top on today and forfeited my fluffy blanket to Richard, my cat. Soon autumn will be here to stay and we will be bracing for winter. But I will be ready for it. I already started decorating . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


These turned out beautifully Sheila. I visualize a spider in that web!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Meow, Meow, Boo! (Part 2)*
> 
> Today's post will be a brief one. (Yes - I know! I always say that!)
> 
> My day yesterday was pretty much filled with doing some 'maintenance' things for the business as well as our home. Unfortunately, there is nothing profound or exciting about that. I don't really mind, though. The older I get, the more I like these 'non-exciting' days.
> 
> Today, however, I want to hit the ground running. I have a lot I want to accomplish and time is ticking. I want to make the best use of my day and see how much I can actually accomplish. So far, I am off to a good start and it is just after 8am my time as I write.
> 
> I did call it a day by dinner time. I find that most of my 'moving ambition' comes to me in the morning hours, not in the evening. The evenings are the time when I like to sit down and relax with either my needlework, drawing or painting. On occasion I will play a computer game then, but that hasn't happened for months. Maybe in the winter . . .
> 
> Being bound and determined to paint a bit faster than a snail, I wanted to tackle (and finish!) my project that I began the night before - the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" ornaments by Kim Christmas. The act of me completing any type of project in one or two sittings (no matter how simple it may be) is a miracle in itself. I tend to be one of those 'picky' people who can't decide just when it is time to call something 'finished'. One of my personal goals is to learn to do things a bit faster and to know when to say "Done." Otherwise I won't get a fraction of what I would like to do finished.
> 
> So I pulled out my paints and cranked up Netflix and actually FOCUSED and finished up my project. I am so proud of myself!  If I could reach that far, I would pat myself on the back. Here is a photo of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they come out CUTE?? I just love them and think the colors are amazing!
> 
> To further the astonishment of this event, I am proud to say that I completed this project by around 9pm.(That means I had TIME TO SPARE!)
> 
> Wow. I didn't think I could do it. It just goes to show what focus and sheer determination can accomplish.
> 
> You may think I am making a big deal out of this. After all - they aren't the most difficult patterns out there. If anything, it goes to show just how lovely a project we can do in a short amount of time if we have nice design work and instructions. (Thanks, Kim!)
> 
> But for ME to do ANYTHING quickly is in itself something worth noting. I seem to dwell in my 'fussy mode' most of the time - picking things apart and moving through them like a snail in maple syrup. I really and truly had to PUSH myself to move quickly, and it felt really good.
> 
> There is HOPE!
> 
> Of course, I had to add some of DecoArt's Glamour Dusts to make the pieces sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> I wish you could see just how fabulous they look in person. I am now deciding whether to make them as magnets, plant pokes, ornaments or something else. I need to see where they will fit best in here in my new home. For now they are just on my desk where I can admire them.  I hope I don't weaken and give them away. I tend to do that, you know.
> 
> If I do, I will know in my heart that I can reproduce them fairly quickly. But for now, I will just enjoy them myself.
> 
> Today I am heading to the scroll saw. I have some wood pieces to cut and send to another designer for a wonderful project she is creating. I was honored she asked me to help with her surfaces. I know her project is going to be a big hit and I can't wait to see it come to be.
> 
> It is another sunny and cool morning here along the Meteghan River. I have a long-sleeved top on today and forfeited my fluffy blanket to Richard, my cat. Soon autumn will be here to stay and we will be bracing for winter. But I will be ready for it. I already started decorating . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thanks for sharing your pictures and work, I finished my volunteer work project yesterday and too the opportunity to go to crater lake and take a few pictures, how do you take a few pictures with a digital camera when the view is so magnificent. Tomorrow pack up and on the road .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Meow, Meow, Boo! (Part 2)*
> 
> Today's post will be a brief one. (Yes - I know! I always say that!)
> 
> My day yesterday was pretty much filled with doing some 'maintenance' things for the business as well as our home. Unfortunately, there is nothing profound or exciting about that. I don't really mind, though. The older I get, the more I like these 'non-exciting' days.
> 
> Today, however, I want to hit the ground running. I have a lot I want to accomplish and time is ticking. I want to make the best use of my day and see how much I can actually accomplish. So far, I am off to a good start and it is just after 8am my time as I write.
> 
> I did call it a day by dinner time. I find that most of my 'moving ambition' comes to me in the morning hours, not in the evening. The evenings are the time when I like to sit down and relax with either my needlework, drawing or painting. On occasion I will play a computer game then, but that hasn't happened for months. Maybe in the winter . . .
> 
> Being bound and determined to paint a bit faster than a snail, I wanted to tackle (and finish!) my project that I began the night before - the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" ornaments by Kim Christmas. The act of me completing any type of project in one or two sittings (no matter how simple it may be) is a miracle in itself. I tend to be one of those 'picky' people who can't decide just when it is time to call something 'finished'. One of my personal goals is to learn to do things a bit faster and to know when to say "Done." Otherwise I won't get a fraction of what I would like to do finished.
> 
> So I pulled out my paints and cranked up Netflix and actually FOCUSED and finished up my project. I am so proud of myself!  If I could reach that far, I would pat myself on the back. Here is a photo of the finished ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they come out CUTE?? I just love them and think the colors are amazing!
> 
> To further the astonishment of this event, I am proud to say that I completed this project by around 9pm.(That means I had TIME TO SPARE!)
> 
> Wow. I didn't think I could do it. It just goes to show what focus and sheer determination can accomplish.
> 
> You may think I am making a big deal out of this. After all - they aren't the most difficult patterns out there. If anything, it goes to show just how lovely a project we can do in a short amount of time if we have nice design work and instructions. (Thanks, Kim!)
> 
> But for ME to do ANYTHING quickly is in itself something worth noting. I seem to dwell in my 'fussy mode' most of the time - picking things apart and moving through them like a snail in maple syrup. I really and truly had to PUSH myself to move quickly, and it felt really good.
> 
> There is HOPE!
> 
> Of course, I had to add some of DecoArt's Glamour Dusts to make the pieces sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> I wish you could see just how fabulous they look in person. I am now deciding whether to make them as magnets, plant pokes, ornaments or something else. I need to see where they will fit best in here in my new home. For now they are just on my desk where I can admire them.  I hope I don't weaken and give them away. I tend to do that, you know.
> 
> If I do, I will know in my heart that I can reproduce them fairly quickly. But for now, I will just enjoy them myself.
> 
> Today I am heading to the scroll saw. I have some wood pieces to cut and send to another designer for a wonderful project she is creating. I was honored she asked me to help with her surfaces. I know her project is going to be a big hit and I can't wait to see it come to be.
> 
> It is another sunny and cool morning here along the Meteghan River. I have a long-sleeved top on today and forfeited my fluffy blanket to Richard, my cat. Soon autumn will be here to stay and we will be bracing for winter. But I will be ready for it. I already started decorating . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. The spider web was part of the paper background that I decoupaged onto the piece. I was thinking I could add a 'crystal' spider there myself! I will see when I finish everything up. 

Brian - you are truly in a beautiful place. How wonderful you give so much of yourself back to others. That in itself is such satisfaction. Thank you for sharing your photo. You can share them any time! 

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Wild and Crazy Start to the Week*

OK - so it hasn't been that 'wild and crazy'. But it is barely 10am here and I feel as if I have put in nearly a full day already. All my mail is organized, my desk is clean, and the mail is just about ready to go out the door. It is a good start to the week.

I also already have been to the gym this morning. While I am not one of those people who feels the need to report every time I go to the gym, I find that today it was somewhat significant. I have been playing 'hookie' from the gym most of the summer. The work here at the house and the settling in and organizing just left me drained and I felt I had no extra time to go. It was hard enough to get the things that I needed to get done, let alone head out for an hour or so three times a week.

But I know that it is important. The older I get, the more important it is. I don't want to lose the mobility, strength or health that I have. I need to take care of myself and make that a priority. So I decided that I fooled around enough and it was high time to get back on a good schedule. It will make me feel better overall and probably more productive in the long run. So off I went.

Problem was that since I have been missing in action so long, I saw a couple of people that I needed to 'catch up' with. That delayed me a bit in returning home. But it was good to chat and see others, too. We are back on track.

The weekend was both productive and busy. I did a lot of things here around the house. They were little things that are hardly worth mentioning, but the kind of things that we do realize and appreciate. It put me in a good mood and really helped me get in a 'working' mentality. It made me hit the ground running this morning and I feel positively energized. It is going to be a good week ahead.

Keith got lots done as well this weekend. Besides some chores around the house, he also finished and posted his new snowflake project pattern (SLDK687).










Isn't it awesome? There are 40 different snowflakes included in the packet. We think our customers will love them!

My own new designs are in the beginning stages. I should have something to show you on them tomorrow. I have two new patterns for the scroll saw that I am thinking about and I need to decide which one to do first. It is a good problem to have.

The "Day 7" ornaments from my "12 Days of Christmas" project designed by Lynne Andrews are all on their way to their respective homes. Those packages went out on Friday. That means that I was able to begin "Day 8" over the weekend.










They are coming along really nicely and I absolutely LOVE the design. I am not the best at little tiny faces, but I thik the Maid came out nice. (The cow's face, too! LOL!)










Since the last five "days" are all of people, I have a total of 29 more faces to paint. I hope I can do them nicely.

So that is my post for today. It finally RAINED this morning, with the sky opening up and offering the first healthy downpour in a long, long time. We really needed it. It seems to be brightening now and is a bit quieter outside. Perhaps that is it for the day.

I hope you all have a great day today and good week ahead. I know I will. It has already been off to a wonderful start.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Scary Faces"*

As I continue my work as a designer, I also continue to learn and grow. I like to think that each project I do - no matter how large or small - teaches me 'something'.

I am often torn between working on my own projects and doing projects from other designers that I admire. Every day as I check my Facebook account and other social media venues I see more and more projects that I want to try. These come in many different types of media - woodworking, painting and even needlework and sewing. I don't think I will ever run out of things to create. But that is a good thing, right?

I try to do my own work during 'regular working hours' and then I allow myself to 'play' in the evenings. But we all know that while that seems like a good plan on paper, it doesn't always work out to that in real life. Things happen and tend to get skewed all over the place. So I do what I can, when I can, and I hope for the best. It keeps things interesting.

Last night, after a day of drawing my next scroll sawing pattern and cutting orders) I went back to work on my "12 Days of Christmas" project designed by Lynne Andrews. (For those of you interested in perhaps creating this project yourself, you can get the Pattern Book on Lynne's site. It is called "Christmas Blessings". We also have a Facebook support group called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" that you are welcome to join. The group is a great way to see how others are doing completing their sets of these adorable ornaments. Some are just there to cheer us on, which is great. Others are making anywhere from one to multiple sets. Since the project is very detailed, it is wonderful to have a place to share and enjoy our progress and get encouragement and assistance if we need it from other painters. It is really a lovely way to share our love of painting.

Now that I am in the latter stages of this project (I am on Day 8) the subjects for my ornaments turned from "birds" to "people". For me that is quite scary. Since days eight through 12 all have people as their subjects, that means that I will have to paint no less than 30 faces! (I am doing six sets of the ornaments.) That gets a big "YIKES!" from me. Not only do I find faces difficult, but I don't consider it a strong point of my painting skills. Add to that, they are all going to be TINY faces - about the size of your baby finger nail - and they are downright SCARY. (And not in a good way.)

In my previous post, I showed you the first face completed. I was pretty happy with her:










She looked nice and not too silly. Since the ornaments are very whimsical, I thought she fit in well with the tone of the project. I was happy.

But now I had to create her five 'sisters' to look just like her. (Or DO they have to look "just like her"? It was a question I asked myself that gave me an entire new perspective on things.)

I proceeded to do the cow's heads first. Those were pretty easy. After all, in order to screw up the cows face, I would almost have to try. I was pleased with my cows and it was still early enough for me to continue on. I knew that I wanted to tackle those girls' faces first and get that out of my way. That way I could 'relax' and finish up my Day 8 pieces. I did my general basing on the remaining five ornaments, and I finished the next one completely before moving on. (The one in the middle of the photo)










I was not unhappy with the result. While she didn't look exactly like the first girl, she looked like a 'sister'.










I think she looks a little more 'realistic' than the first one, but that is my style of painting showing through I suppose and I don't think it is a bad thing. I continued on and completed all five faces. Here is the result:










No two look exactly alike. Each one has her own expression and 'look' to her. As I look back on them this morning, there are a couple of minor adjustments that I will be doing, but for the most part, they are done.

The most important thing that I learned so far from this is that there are no set and fast rules that each face HAS to look identical to the others. If I take each ornament individually and look at it, I am happy. They all came out rather pretty, I think. It is only when they are put all together here side-by-side that you really see the difference. Is there really anything wrong with that?

These six ornaments will be scattered over two countries and once they are parted from each other, they will never meet again. Why then, should I be obsessed with making them all look identical? It is a question I had to stop and ask myself as I kept picking and picking at making them look the same.

This realization is rather 'freeing', I think. And while I am learning how the tiny variations of the shapes of the nose, mouth and eyes can change the 'look' of the face completely, I am also learning that there are many, many 'right' ways to paint these. And that makes it fun. My "Scary Faces" aren't so scary after all!

I will continue on with my "Day 8" ornaments and hopefully finish them up in the next couple of days. I feel that I am getting back on schedule with them after falling behind this summer. By Christmas, each recipient SHOULD have all 12. One can hope.

In the mean time, I spent the bulk of yesterday drawing up some new scroll saw designs. I can't wait to try them out and cut them and see how they look. So far, I am excited about them. Here is a sample for you to see:










I can't cut today, but I hope to cut them out by tomorrow. Then I will have them ready for our site update at the end of the week. I think they will be a really fun project.

It is overcast here today after a couple of days of much-needed rain. I look forward to working on my projects and staying close to home today. It will be a good and productive time, I think and I hope that I learn something new again, too. I hope you have a lovely day as well on this last day of summer. Autumn is knocking at our door.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary Faces"*
> 
> As I continue my work as a designer, I also continue to learn and grow. I like to think that each project I do - no matter how large or small - teaches me 'something'.
> 
> I am often torn between working on my own projects and doing projects from other designers that I admire. Every day as I check my Facebook account and other social media venues I see more and more projects that I want to try. These come in many different types of media - woodworking, painting and even needlework and sewing. I don't think I will ever run out of things to create. But that is a good thing, right?
> 
> I try to do my own work during 'regular working hours' and then I allow myself to 'play' in the evenings. But we all know that while that seems like a good plan on paper, it doesn't always work out to that in real life. Things happen and tend to get skewed all over the place. So I do what I can, when I can, and I hope for the best. It keeps things interesting.
> 
> Last night, after a day of drawing my next scroll sawing pattern and cutting orders) I went back to work on my "12 Days of Christmas" project designed by Lynne Andrews. (For those of you interested in perhaps creating this project yourself, you can get the Pattern Book on Lynne's site. It is called "Christmas Blessings". We also have a Facebook support group called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" that you are welcome to join. The group is a great way to see how others are doing completing their sets of these adorable ornaments. Some are just there to cheer us on, which is great. Others are making anywhere from one to multiple sets. Since the project is very detailed, it is wonderful to have a place to share and enjoy our progress and get encouragement and assistance if we need it from other painters. It is really a lovely way to share our love of painting.
> 
> Now that I am in the latter stages of this project (I am on Day 8) the subjects for my ornaments turned from "birds" to "people". For me that is quite scary. Since days eight through 12 all have people as their subjects, that means that I will have to paint no less than 30 faces! (I am doing six sets of the ornaments.) That gets a big "YIKES!" from me. Not only do I find faces difficult, but I don't consider it a strong point of my painting skills. Add to that, they are all going to be TINY faces - about the size of your baby finger nail - and they are downright SCARY. (And not in a good way.)
> 
> In my previous post, I showed you the first face completed. I was pretty happy with her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked nice and not too silly. Since the ornaments are very whimsical, I thought she fit in well with the tone of the project. I was happy.
> 
> But now I had to create her five 'sisters' to look just like her. (Or DO they have to look "just like her"? It was a question I asked myself that gave me an entire new perspective on things.)
> 
> I proceeded to do the cow's heads first. Those were pretty easy. After all, in order to screw up the cows face, I would almost have to try. I was pleased with my cows and it was still early enough for me to continue on. I knew that I wanted to tackle those girls' faces first and get that out of my way. That way I could 'relax' and finish up my Day 8 pieces. I did my general basing on the remaining five ornaments, and I finished the next one completely before moving on. (The one in the middle of the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not unhappy with the result. While she didn't look exactly like the first girl, she looked like a 'sister'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks a little more 'realistic' than the first one, but that is my style of painting showing through I suppose and I don't think it is a bad thing. I continued on and completed all five faces. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No two look exactly alike. Each one has her own expression and 'look' to her. As I look back on them this morning, there are a couple of minor adjustments that I will be doing, but for the most part, they are done.
> 
> The most important thing that I learned so far from this is that there are no set and fast rules that each face HAS to look identical to the others. If I take each ornament individually and look at it, I am happy. They all came out rather pretty, I think. It is only when they are put all together here side-by-side that you really see the difference. Is there really anything wrong with that?
> 
> These six ornaments will be scattered over two countries and once they are parted from each other, they will never meet again. Why then, should I be obsessed with making them all look identical? It is a question I had to stop and ask myself as I kept picking and picking at making them look the same.
> 
> This realization is rather 'freeing', I think. And while I am learning how the tiny variations of the shapes of the nose, mouth and eyes can change the 'look' of the face completely, I am also learning that there are many, many 'right' ways to paint these. And that makes it fun. My "Scary Faces" aren't so scary after all!
> 
> I will continue on with my "Day 8" ornaments and hopefully finish them up in the next couple of days. I feel that I am getting back on schedule with them after falling behind this summer. By Christmas, each recipient SHOULD have all 12. One can hope.
> 
> In the mean time, I spent the bulk of yesterday drawing up some new scroll saw designs. I can't wait to try them out and cut them and see how they look. So far, I am excited about them. Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't cut today, but I hope to cut them out by tomorrow. Then I will have them ready for our site update at the end of the week. I think they will be a really fun project.
> 
> It is overcast here today after a couple of days of much-needed rain. I look forward to working on my projects and staying close to home today. It will be a good and productive time, I think and I hope that I learn something new again, too. I hope you have a lovely day as well on this last day of summer. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Been reading your posts, very interesting subjects and projects. I have wifi at friends so that is nice. We went to another falls as a road trip here in Washington state. With the high cliffs I found it scary.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary Faces"*
> 
> As I continue my work as a designer, I also continue to learn and grow. I like to think that each project I do - no matter how large or small - teaches me 'something'.
> 
> I am often torn between working on my own projects and doing projects from other designers that I admire. Every day as I check my Facebook account and other social media venues I see more and more projects that I want to try. These come in many different types of media - woodworking, painting and even needlework and sewing. I don't think I will ever run out of things to create. But that is a good thing, right?
> 
> I try to do my own work during 'regular working hours' and then I allow myself to 'play' in the evenings. But we all know that while that seems like a good plan on paper, it doesn't always work out to that in real life. Things happen and tend to get skewed all over the place. So I do what I can, when I can, and I hope for the best. It keeps things interesting.
> 
> Last night, after a day of drawing my next scroll sawing pattern and cutting orders) I went back to work on my "12 Days of Christmas" project designed by Lynne Andrews. (For those of you interested in perhaps creating this project yourself, you can get the Pattern Book on Lynne's site. It is called "Christmas Blessings". We also have a Facebook support group called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" that you are welcome to join. The group is a great way to see how others are doing completing their sets of these adorable ornaments. Some are just there to cheer us on, which is great. Others are making anywhere from one to multiple sets. Since the project is very detailed, it is wonderful to have a place to share and enjoy our progress and get encouragement and assistance if we need it from other painters. It is really a lovely way to share our love of painting.
> 
> Now that I am in the latter stages of this project (I am on Day 8) the subjects for my ornaments turned from "birds" to "people". For me that is quite scary. Since days eight through 12 all have people as their subjects, that means that I will have to paint no less than 30 faces! (I am doing six sets of the ornaments.) That gets a big "YIKES!" from me. Not only do I find faces difficult, but I don't consider it a strong point of my painting skills. Add to that, they are all going to be TINY faces - about the size of your baby finger nail - and they are downright SCARY. (And not in a good way.)
> 
> In my previous post, I showed you the first face completed. I was pretty happy with her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked nice and not too silly. Since the ornaments are very whimsical, I thought she fit in well with the tone of the project. I was happy.
> 
> But now I had to create her five 'sisters' to look just like her. (Or DO they have to look "just like her"? It was a question I asked myself that gave me an entire new perspective on things.)
> 
> I proceeded to do the cow's heads first. Those were pretty easy. After all, in order to screw up the cows face, I would almost have to try. I was pleased with my cows and it was still early enough for me to continue on. I knew that I wanted to tackle those girls' faces first and get that out of my way. That way I could 'relax' and finish up my Day 8 pieces. I did my general basing on the remaining five ornaments, and I finished the next one completely before moving on. (The one in the middle of the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not unhappy with the result. While she didn't look exactly like the first girl, she looked like a 'sister'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks a little more 'realistic' than the first one, but that is my style of painting showing through I suppose and I don't think it is a bad thing. I continued on and completed all five faces. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No two look exactly alike. Each one has her own expression and 'look' to her. As I look back on them this morning, there are a couple of minor adjustments that I will be doing, but for the most part, they are done.
> 
> The most important thing that I learned so far from this is that there are no set and fast rules that each face HAS to look identical to the others. If I take each ornament individually and look at it, I am happy. They all came out rather pretty, I think. It is only when they are put all together here side-by-side that you really see the difference. Is there really anything wrong with that?
> 
> These six ornaments will be scattered over two countries and once they are parted from each other, they will never meet again. Why then, should I be obsessed with making them all look identical? It is a question I had to stop and ask myself as I kept picking and picking at making them look the same.
> 
> This realization is rather 'freeing', I think. And while I am learning how the tiny variations of the shapes of the nose, mouth and eyes can change the 'look' of the face completely, I am also learning that there are many, many 'right' ways to paint these. And that makes it fun. My "Scary Faces" aren't so scary after all!
> 
> I will continue on with my "Day 8" ornaments and hopefully finish them up in the next couple of days. I feel that I am getting back on schedule with them after falling behind this summer. By Christmas, each recipient SHOULD have all 12. One can hope.
> 
> In the mean time, I spent the bulk of yesterday drawing up some new scroll saw designs. I can't wait to try them out and cut them and see how they look. So far, I am excited about them. Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't cut today, but I hope to cut them out by tomorrow. Then I will have them ready for our site update at the end of the week. I think they will be a really fun project.
> 
> It is overcast here today after a couple of days of much-needed rain. I look forward to working on my projects and staying close to home today. It will be a good and productive time, I think and I hope that I learn something new again, too. I hope you have a lovely day as well on this last day of summer. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


Looks like you are managing to keep quite busy, but it seems that Pancakes is not doing much work with you now that there's so much room to explore in the new home. 
The new "sample" is interesting . . . waiting to see the outcome.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Scary Faces"*
> 
> As I continue my work as a designer, I also continue to learn and grow. I like to think that each project I do - no matter how large or small - teaches me 'something'.
> 
> I am often torn between working on my own projects and doing projects from other designers that I admire. Every day as I check my Facebook account and other social media venues I see more and more projects that I want to try. These come in many different types of media - woodworking, painting and even needlework and sewing. I don't think I will ever run out of things to create. But that is a good thing, right?
> 
> I try to do my own work during 'regular working hours' and then I allow myself to 'play' in the evenings. But we all know that while that seems like a good plan on paper, it doesn't always work out to that in real life. Things happen and tend to get skewed all over the place. So I do what I can, when I can, and I hope for the best. It keeps things interesting.
> 
> Last night, after a day of drawing my next scroll sawing pattern and cutting orders) I went back to work on my "12 Days of Christmas" project designed by Lynne Andrews. (For those of you interested in perhaps creating this project yourself, you can get the Pattern Book on Lynne's site. It is called "Christmas Blessings". We also have a Facebook support group called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" that you are welcome to join. The group is a great way to see how others are doing completing their sets of these adorable ornaments. Some are just there to cheer us on, which is great. Others are making anywhere from one to multiple sets. Since the project is very detailed, it is wonderful to have a place to share and enjoy our progress and get encouragement and assistance if we need it from other painters. It is really a lovely way to share our love of painting.
> 
> Now that I am in the latter stages of this project (I am on Day 8) the subjects for my ornaments turned from "birds" to "people". For me that is quite scary. Since days eight through 12 all have people as their subjects, that means that I will have to paint no less than 30 faces! (I am doing six sets of the ornaments.) That gets a big "YIKES!" from me. Not only do I find faces difficult, but I don't consider it a strong point of my painting skills. Add to that, they are all going to be TINY faces - about the size of your baby finger nail - and they are downright SCARY. (And not in a good way.)
> 
> In my previous post, I showed you the first face completed. I was pretty happy with her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked nice and not too silly. Since the ornaments are very whimsical, I thought she fit in well with the tone of the project. I was happy.
> 
> But now I had to create her five 'sisters' to look just like her. (Or DO they have to look "just like her"? It was a question I asked myself that gave me an entire new perspective on things.)
> 
> I proceeded to do the cow's heads first. Those were pretty easy. After all, in order to screw up the cows face, I would almost have to try. I was pleased with my cows and it was still early enough for me to continue on. I knew that I wanted to tackle those girls' faces first and get that out of my way. That way I could 'relax' and finish up my Day 8 pieces. I did my general basing on the remaining five ornaments, and I finished the next one completely before moving on. (The one in the middle of the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not unhappy with the result. While she didn't look exactly like the first girl, she looked like a 'sister'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks a little more 'realistic' than the first one, but that is my style of painting showing through I suppose and I don't think it is a bad thing. I continued on and completed all five faces. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No two look exactly alike. Each one has her own expression and 'look' to her. As I look back on them this morning, there are a couple of minor adjustments that I will be doing, but for the most part, they are done.
> 
> The most important thing that I learned so far from this is that there are no set and fast rules that each face HAS to look identical to the others. If I take each ornament individually and look at it, I am happy. They all came out rather pretty, I think. It is only when they are put all together here side-by-side that you really see the difference. Is there really anything wrong with that?
> 
> These six ornaments will be scattered over two countries and once they are parted from each other, they will never meet again. Why then, should I be obsessed with making them all look identical? It is a question I had to stop and ask myself as I kept picking and picking at making them look the same.
> 
> This realization is rather 'freeing', I think. And while I am learning how the tiny variations of the shapes of the nose, mouth and eyes can change the 'look' of the face completely, I am also learning that there are many, many 'right' ways to paint these. And that makes it fun. My "Scary Faces" aren't so scary after all!
> 
> I will continue on with my "Day 8" ornaments and hopefully finish them up in the next couple of days. I feel that I am getting back on schedule with them after falling behind this summer. By Christmas, each recipient SHOULD have all 12. One can hope.
> 
> In the mean time, I spent the bulk of yesterday drawing up some new scroll saw designs. I can't wait to try them out and cut them and see how they look. So far, I am excited about them. Here is a sample for you to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't cut today, but I hope to cut them out by tomorrow. Then I will have them ready for our site update at the end of the week. I think they will be a really fun project.
> 
> It is overcast here today after a couple of days of much-needed rain. I look forward to working on my projects and staying close to home today. It will be a good and productive time, I think and I hope that I learn something new again, too. I hope you have a lovely day as well on this last day of summer. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all!


My goodness, Brian! More beautiful photos! How lovely that is. I have never been to BC but I need to try to get there one day.  Thank you for sharing.

Yes, John - as always I am really busy. But that is good. I have so many things I want to make and I can't wait to get to them. It is hard to choose what to do first. 

Pancakes is having the hardest time adjusting, I think. I think he liked that we were all on top of one another in the other place. Now he remains on the back of the couch, where he used to settle in our other place, but that is with Keith, who doesn't pay him much attention. He comes in my studio, but is very cautious, as he hasn't found a good place to settle in her as of yet. But he is in here more and more each day, so that is good. I miss him too and try to make an effort to go 'visit' him during the day. Funny how some adjust so quickly and others don't.

I wish you a wonderful day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Welcome Autumn!!*

As summer slipped quietly away, it made room for my favorite season of all - AUTUMN!

Many people dread the passing of summer, as they see autumn as the gateway to the ice and snow that comes with the winter season that follows. I am fortunate in that my health is good and I am able to appreciate all the seasons without problems. I actually love the cold, crisp air of winter, along with the snow it brings. I don't even mind being inside for the season, as I am happy to have a nice and comfortable place (and several cats!) to keep me warm. To me, it is a time to stay home and focus on creating. There are less distractions and I don't mind the thought of being snowed in one bit. But I am getting ahead of things . . .

The transition of summer into winter is typically beautiful. We are able to put the sticky, humid days of summer behind us and each new day brings us a different type of beauty. We witness the changes that Mother Nature puts into place for us as we watch the leaves on the hardwood trees turn from green to golden to beautiful warm colors that range from golden yellow to crimson. It is a time when awareness of our surroundings is high as well as appreciation for the process of change itself. It is a time of preparation for the holidays and the cold days to come, and I find a great deal of joy in decorating my home in warm autumn colors. No wonder I like it so much.

It also means that the year is winding down, and soon will be over. As the years pass by, each year seems somewhat shorter. It feels that way to me, anyway. I wonder if this is because I am getting older, or because I am busier than I used to be or because I appreciate each day a bit more than I used to. Perhaps it is a bit of all of those reasons. Whatever the case, it is a good place to be.

Yesterday I picked up my car for its final service before I put it away for the winter. I can now check off the list that all the mechanics of it are sound and in working order. The oil is fresh and I just had the motor and underside of it steam cleaned and undercoated. Even though I will put it in storage, living near the ocean exposes it to salty air that can corrode it quickly. I want to have it for many years to come.

I also had company yesterday, although Keith's mom is hardly considered 'company'. We had a good day and visited a bit and caught up on things and did some shopping. We also had a great meal, as we usually do. It is amazing how quickly we can create a feast and how 'effortless' it seems when we work together.

I had a little time to paint while his mom was here and after she left. My friend and fellow designer Sandy Warner McTier had posted this lovely drawing for us to "play" with:










When I saw it, I knew it would be a great time to play with my Mission Gold Watercolors!

I printed the line work out on some watercolor paper.










I also thought I would try my new Faux Squirrel brushes that I got from Dynasty. I have been playing with them with my acrylic paint a bit, but I understand they are great with watercolors. I did find that the fibers in them seem to be a bit more absorbent than the regular taklon brushes. This made them great for what I was doing. They held a lot of water, and kept a good edge in the process. 










(I found that you can get them from The Brush Guys at the bests prices!)

I simply relaxed and 'colored in' the images with the watercolor paints. This was a great way to enjoy the colors and 'get to know' them a bit better. I mixed them too and had fun doing that and changing the intensity and values. What a great way to practice! 

It took me no time at all to complete the little sketches. I love how they came out!










It found a nice place at the top of my message board near my desk:










It was a really good day.

This morning, I did some work adding a couple of new products to my Etsy shop. I had cut the wood for these pieces for another designer friend of mine - Amy Mogish.










Aren't they adorable??

I now have the wood pieces available at my shop. (They will be on the regular website by the next update!)

I have the snowman piece (SLD147) HERE:










. . . and the Santa (SLD148) HERE:

<









I think they are both fabulous pieces! Wait until you see what Amy came up with next! I am working with her again on another project, and I absolutely love it. You can visit Amy's website - Classic Amy Joanne - by clicking the link. She has loads of great projects, tutorials and surfaces for you to paint.

Today I plan on doing some cutting and more drawing for scrolling patterns. It is going to be a full day for sure. I also have some more products to add into my Etsy store and I will keep you updated on that. As usual, I am spinning lots of plates at once. But that is what makes life fun, right??

I hope you enjoy this first day of autumn. It is beautiful and sunny and cool here. Just perfect as far as I am concerned.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome Autumn!!*
> 
> As summer slipped quietly away, it made room for my favorite season of all - AUTUMN!
> 
> Many people dread the passing of summer, as they see autumn as the gateway to the ice and snow that comes with the winter season that follows. I am fortunate in that my health is good and I am able to appreciate all the seasons without problems. I actually love the cold, crisp air of winter, along with the snow it brings. I don't even mind being inside for the season, as I am happy to have a nice and comfortable place (and several cats!) to keep me warm. To me, it is a time to stay home and focus on creating. There are less distractions and I don't mind the thought of being snowed in one bit. But I am getting ahead of things . . .
> 
> The transition of summer into winter is typically beautiful. We are able to put the sticky, humid days of summer behind us and each new day brings us a different type of beauty. We witness the changes that Mother Nature puts into place for us as we watch the leaves on the hardwood trees turn from green to golden to beautiful warm colors that range from golden yellow to crimson. It is a time when awareness of our surroundings is high as well as appreciation for the process of change itself. It is a time of preparation for the holidays and the cold days to come, and I find a great deal of joy in decorating my home in warm autumn colors. No wonder I like it so much.
> 
> It also means that the year is winding down, and soon will be over. As the years pass by, each year seems somewhat shorter. It feels that way to me, anyway. I wonder if this is because I am getting older, or because I am busier than I used to be or because I appreciate each day a bit more than I used to. Perhaps it is a bit of all of those reasons. Whatever the case, it is a good place to be.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up my car for its final service before I put it away for the winter. I can now check off the list that all the mechanics of it are sound and in working order. The oil is fresh and I just had the motor and underside of it steam cleaned and undercoated. Even though I will put it in storage, living near the ocean exposes it to salty air that can corrode it quickly. I want to have it for many years to come.
> 
> I also had company yesterday, although Keith's mom is hardly considered 'company'. We had a good day and visited a bit and caught up on things and did some shopping. We also had a great meal, as we usually do. It is amazing how quickly we can create a feast and how 'effortless' it seems when we work together.
> 
> I had a little time to paint while his mom was here and after she left. My friend and fellow designer Sandy Warner McTier had posted this lovely drawing for us to "play" with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it, I knew it would be a great time to play with my Mission Gold Watercolors!
> 
> I printed the line work out on some watercolor paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought I would try my new Faux Squirrel brushes that I got from Dynasty. I have been playing with them with my acrylic paint a bit, but I understand they are great with watercolors. I did find that the fibers in them seem to be a bit more absorbent than the regular taklon brushes. This made them great for what I was doing. They held a lot of water, and kept a good edge in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I found that you can get them from The Brush Guys at the bests prices!)
> 
> I simply relaxed and 'colored in' the images with the watercolor paints. This was a great way to enjoy the colors and 'get to know' them a bit better. I mixed them too and had fun doing that and changing the intensity and values. What a great way to practice!
> 
> It took me no time at all to complete the little sketches. I love how they came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It found a nice place at the top of my message board near my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really good day.
> 
> This morning, I did some work adding a couple of new products to my Etsy shop. I had cut the wood for these pieces for another designer friend of mine - Amy Mogish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they adorable??
> 
> I now have the wood pieces available at my shop. (They will be on the regular website by the next update!)
> 
> I have the snowman piece (SLD147) HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the Santa (SLD148) HERE:
> 
> <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both fabulous pieces! Wait until you see what Amy came up with next! I am working with her again on another project, and I absolutely love it. You can visit Amy's website - Classic Amy Joanne - by clicking the link. She has loads of great projects, tutorials and surfaces for you to paint.
> 
> Today I plan on doing some cutting and more drawing for scrolling patterns. It is going to be a full day for sure. I also have some more products to add into my Etsy store and I will keep you updated on that. As usual, I am spinning lots of plates at once. But that is what makes life fun, right??
> 
> I hope you enjoy this first day of autumn. It is beautiful and sunny and cool here. Just perfect as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi found your post interesting this morning. Summer to winter. In the Pacific North West the transition is often wet and cold from storms in the Gulf of Alaska. Then snow and more clouds, but I enjoy the time in the warm shop, creating projects etc. so that time of the year is not that bad. My truck I do not drive in the winter so I clean it as you do then spray a light coat of transmission fluid over the body, it keeps the paint in top shape. Cars will rust more not being used as there is no air flow. Also spray rust check in door and rocker panels.
Interesting your adventure with watercolors, the friends that I am staying with has self taught herself over the past year. she has a web site. It is shawnawrightart.weebly.com . Check it out if you have time, anyway a couple of days ago a lady came over to learn, so I joined in and did my first watercolor. I sketched a butterfly from a picture and gave it a whirl. It may not be great but I was happy with it. I hope to do another one today if she has time in red and yellows. Have a nice day and keep painting.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Welcome Autumn!!*
> 
> As summer slipped quietly away, it made room for my favorite season of all - AUTUMN!
> 
> Many people dread the passing of summer, as they see autumn as the gateway to the ice and snow that comes with the winter season that follows. I am fortunate in that my health is good and I am able to appreciate all the seasons without problems. I actually love the cold, crisp air of winter, along with the snow it brings. I don't even mind being inside for the season, as I am happy to have a nice and comfortable place (and several cats!) to keep me warm. To me, it is a time to stay home and focus on creating. There are less distractions and I don't mind the thought of being snowed in one bit. But I am getting ahead of things . . .
> 
> The transition of summer into winter is typically beautiful. We are able to put the sticky, humid days of summer behind us and each new day brings us a different type of beauty. We witness the changes that Mother Nature puts into place for us as we watch the leaves on the hardwood trees turn from green to golden to beautiful warm colors that range from golden yellow to crimson. It is a time when awareness of our surroundings is high as well as appreciation for the process of change itself. It is a time of preparation for the holidays and the cold days to come, and I find a great deal of joy in decorating my home in warm autumn colors. No wonder I like it so much.
> 
> It also means that the year is winding down, and soon will be over. As the years pass by, each year seems somewhat shorter. It feels that way to me, anyway. I wonder if this is because I am getting older, or because I am busier than I used to be or because I appreciate each day a bit more than I used to. Perhaps it is a bit of all of those reasons. Whatever the case, it is a good place to be.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up my car for its final service before I put it away for the winter. I can now check off the list that all the mechanics of it are sound and in working order. The oil is fresh and I just had the motor and underside of it steam cleaned and undercoated. Even though I will put it in storage, living near the ocean exposes it to salty air that can corrode it quickly. I want to have it for many years to come.
> 
> I also had company yesterday, although Keith's mom is hardly considered 'company'. We had a good day and visited a bit and caught up on things and did some shopping. We also had a great meal, as we usually do. It is amazing how quickly we can create a feast and how 'effortless' it seems when we work together.
> 
> I had a little time to paint while his mom was here and after she left. My friend and fellow designer Sandy Warner McTier had posted this lovely drawing for us to "play" with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it, I knew it would be a great time to play with my Mission Gold Watercolors!
> 
> I printed the line work out on some watercolor paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought I would try my new Faux Squirrel brushes that I got from Dynasty. I have been playing with them with my acrylic paint a bit, but I understand they are great with watercolors. I did find that the fibers in them seem to be a bit more absorbent than the regular taklon brushes. This made them great for what I was doing. They held a lot of water, and kept a good edge in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I found that you can get them from The Brush Guys at the bests prices!)
> 
> I simply relaxed and 'colored in' the images with the watercolor paints. This was a great way to enjoy the colors and 'get to know' them a bit better. I mixed them too and had fun doing that and changing the intensity and values. What a great way to practice!
> 
> It took me no time at all to complete the little sketches. I love how they came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It found a nice place at the top of my message board near my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really good day.
> 
> This morning, I did some work adding a couple of new products to my Etsy shop. I had cut the wood for these pieces for another designer friend of mine - Amy Mogish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they adorable??
> 
> I now have the wood pieces available at my shop. (They will be on the regular website by the next update!)
> 
> I have the snowman piece (SLD147) HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the Santa (SLD148) HERE:
> 
> <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both fabulous pieces! Wait until you see what Amy came up with next! I am working with her again on another project, and I absolutely love it. You can visit Amy's website - Classic Amy Joanne - by clicking the link. She has loads of great projects, tutorials and surfaces for you to paint.
> 
> Today I plan on doing some cutting and more drawing for scrolling patterns. It is going to be a full day for sure. I also have some more products to add into my Etsy store and I will keep you updated on that. As usual, I am spinning lots of plates at once. But that is what makes life fun, right??
> 
> I hope you enjoy this first day of autumn. It is beautiful and sunny and cool here. Just perfect as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Yes, I have learned the art of "undercoating" and also using fluid film to preserve cars. Funny - but growing up in Chicago we never heard much of that. I hung around with 'gearheads', too during my high school days. Maybe not being near the ocean has something to do with it. But I was there (In Chicago area) for 42 years and really never considered or heard of undercoating. Here it is common among those who care for their things. It makes sense to me.

The gentleman who did it did a very thorough job and drilled and applied it inside as well as you mentioned. I am happy with it and I think it will help a great deal. Hopefully, it will never see the snow and be put away long before the first flake arrives. One can hope . . .

Your butterfly is exquisite! So lovely and colorful! I find that watercolors are one of the most difficult mediums to tame. I look upon them as a challenge. I do love them though and I think once we make 'friends' with them, we learn to make them work as we envision. I hope you post your next pieces as well. I love seeing them.

Have a great rest of the week. I love hearing of your travels. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Distractions and an Update*

As some of you may have noticed, I haven't been posting as regularly as you all may have been used to. It seems that the past couple of months have been a bit unsettling for me and I have been a little bit distracted.

I don't know if reading about our move is becoming tiring to you all or not. I hope it isn't. I am finding that settling in has taken much longer than I have anticipated and there is really no way around being distracted. After all, both living and working from home means that I am constantly reminded of all these little things that I need to do. Those of you who have moved know that it sometimes takes quite a bit of time to really settle in and feel comfortable in a new environment - no matter how nice it is. Some things just take time, and I believe that part of what I am experiencing these past several weeks has been finding comfort and familiarity in an entirely new environment.

For those of you who are new to my blog, at the beginning of summer we moved from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full, two-story house. We figure we have about four to five times the space that we had become used to, and it was a wonderful breath of fresh air for both Keith and I, who have run our business from home for the past seven years. We are now able to stretch our legs and not only do we have a large room that is our designated workshop, but I have my own large studio/office and Keith has the entire basement (which he completely renovated and tailored to his needs) to work and play in. Not to mention a large living room and dining area and kitchen. You may say we are 'thrilled'.

But coming from a cramped, small space means that a great deal of organization needed to take place. Both Keith and I are sticklers for being organized. That is how we survived in such a small place for so long. We always took pride in the fact that people who came in would tell us that they would never know we ran a business from our small apartment - let along a woodworking business. We always tried to keep things in place and in order, and tried our best to make our home comfortable and uncluttered. But finally, we just knew it was time to change.

In any case, we moved in June and have been working hard to organize and settle in all summer. This has taken up a great deal of time - not only physically, but emotional time as well. Those hours that I had spent planning and thinking and organizing were usually spent creating. While I feel that I have been still doing some new designing, I am certainly not at my usual work load. But I am doing my best.

Last week I showed a hint of some drawings that I was doing for some new ornaments. I am pleased to say that I did get them finished, and we were able to do a site update this past weekend and get everything new posted. Keith has some outstanding new designs as well, and I thought you would like to see them.

First off, Keith made a new snowflake pattern with eight different basic shapes of snowflakes and five (YES! I said FIVE!) variations on each. (Do you think he is hanging around me too long??)










Here are some of his SLD687 Snowflake Ornaments pattern. If you go to the web page, you can see all the different variations. Some have words and some do not and there are different levels of difficulty. Surely there is something there for everyone.

The next new pattern is the one that I created and showed you a peek of last week. It is my SLD532 Large Damask Snowflakes Ornaments pattern.










Each 6" ornament is fun and challenging and would look lovely cut from beautiful hardwood. But they would also be nice stack-cut from plywood, painted and embellished with some beautiful rhinestones. There are so many ways you can create these pretty ornaments. I think they not only beautiful, but fun to cut as well.

Finally, for this update, Keith created these lovely SLDK688 Overlay Angel Ornaments.










The angels can be displayed as shown, or on their own to enhance any tree, wreath or garland.

We also have a special discount code for our Newsletter Subscribers this time. You can get it by joining our Mailing List on our site. (We never share your information with anyone)

We think that it was a pretty good variety of things for the update.

I also have been getting many requests to show what we are doing with our home. Many of you like seeing our organization progress and enjoy seeing photos of our home. I did take some pictures of this weekend's projects to share.

This is a photo of our dining room/entry area. I love how bright and airy it is. It is a large room with plenty of space and lovely hardwood floors thoroughout our home. (The home is over 150 years old!) While it is roomy, it is still rather stark.










I had purchased some pretty black linen to make a valance for the windows and a curtain for the entry door. I just think it would warm up the place. I also made some new chair pads for the chairs, with a lovely brown/black thick tweed fabric.

Here is the "after" picture . . .










It is funny what a difference just these small tings makes!

These are the things that make a house a "home" I feel. Even with the door closed, it looks so much nicer and 'warmer'.










Another thing I did for my 'studio' room was to make some pretty lace curtains for the French doors which divide it from the living room. (You can see "Inspector Coco" looking them over!)










Again, it makes such a lovely difference - allowing privacy for both Keith and I without completely shutting the other out:










I absolutely LOVE my work area and desk, too! All of those hours of planning and organizing are really going to pay off. I have a most beautiful and comfortable space to call my own!










I have a couple of additional projects that I am working on today, and I will be happy to share them with you tomorrow. I am happy to say I am "almost" finished with my studio. After today, all I will have to do is 'fine tune' some of the organizing and I will be good to go. Then I will move to the upstairs and our bedroom and bathroom and hallway. I still want to do some things to the bathroom downstairs, but these other projects are slated for the winter. I think that making the main living area and working areas complete first are the most important. The woodworking room upstairs is in pretty good shape, with only some fine tuning projects left to do over the winter.

I think I will be pretty busy for the time being . . .

I hope you don't mind seeing these photos. There is part of me that feels a bit guilty for not focusing 100% on work. But that is really only a small part and I know that what I am doing now ultimately will pay off in the long run. I am so used to blogging every day and cranking out design after design that anything less that that can feel like slacking. But I think in the long run, it will make allow me to design more efficiently and even better in the future. I hope you stick with me through these 'growing pains.' I promise that there are great things to come.

It is Tuesday already and it is very autumn-like here in Nova Scotia. It is overcast, dark and very cool outside. Quite somber in fact. But it is a nice day to curl up, make some soup or bake, and enjoy being inside my new home. Tomorrow I will show you the rest of what I am doing with my studio. Then I can call it "done" and get to designing.

Sometimes distractions can be very functional.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Distractions and an Update*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, I haven't been posting as regularly as you all may have been used to. It seems that the past couple of months have been a bit unsettling for me and I have been a little bit distracted.
> 
> I don't know if reading about our move is becoming tiring to you all or not. I hope it isn't. I am finding that settling in has taken much longer than I have anticipated and there is really no way around being distracted. After all, both living and working from home means that I am constantly reminded of all these little things that I need to do. Those of you who have moved know that it sometimes takes quite a bit of time to really settle in and feel comfortable in a new environment - no matter how nice it is. Some things just take time, and I believe that part of what I am experiencing these past several weeks has been finding comfort and familiarity in an entirely new environment.
> 
> For those of you who are new to my blog, at the beginning of summer we moved from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full, two-story house. We figure we have about four to five times the space that we had become used to, and it was a wonderful breath of fresh air for both Keith and I, who have run our business from home for the past seven years. We are now able to stretch our legs and not only do we have a large room that is our designated workshop, but I have my own large studio/office and Keith has the entire basement (which he completely renovated and tailored to his needs) to work and play in. Not to mention a large living room and dining area and kitchen. You may say we are 'thrilled'.
> 
> But coming from a cramped, small space means that a great deal of organization needed to take place. Both Keith and I are sticklers for being organized. That is how we survived in such a small place for so long. We always took pride in the fact that people who came in would tell us that they would never know we ran a business from our small apartment - let along a woodworking business. We always tried to keep things in place and in order, and tried our best to make our home comfortable and uncluttered. But finally, we just knew it was time to change.
> 
> In any case, we moved in June and have been working hard to organize and settle in all summer. This has taken up a great deal of time - not only physically, but emotional time as well. Those hours that I had spent planning and thinking and organizing were usually spent creating. While I feel that I have been still doing some new designing, I am certainly not at my usual work load. But I am doing my best.
> 
> Last week I showed a hint of some drawings that I was doing for some new ornaments. I am pleased to say that I did get them finished, and we were able to do a site update this past weekend and get everything new posted. Keith has some outstanding new designs as well, and I thought you would like to see them.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new snowflake pattern with eight different basic shapes of snowflakes and five (YES! I said FIVE!) variations on each. (Do you think he is hanging around me too long??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of his SLD687 Snowflake Ornaments pattern. If you go to the web page, you can see all the different variations. Some have words and some do not and there are different levels of difficulty. Surely there is something there for everyone.
> 
> The next new pattern is the one that I created and showed you a peek of last week. It is my SLD532 Large Damask Snowflakes Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each 6" ornament is fun and challenging and would look lovely cut from beautiful hardwood. But they would also be nice stack-cut from plywood, painted and embellished with some beautiful rhinestones. There are so many ways you can create these pretty ornaments. I think they not only beautiful, but fun to cut as well.
> 
> Finally, for this update, Keith created these lovely SLDK688 Overlay Angel Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angels can be displayed as shown, or on their own to enhance any tree, wreath or garland.
> 
> We also have a special discount code for our Newsletter Subscribers this time. You can get it by joining our Mailing List on our site. (We never share your information with anyone)
> 
> We think that it was a pretty good variety of things for the update.
> 
> I also have been getting many requests to show what we are doing with our home. Many of you like seeing our organization progress and enjoy seeing photos of our home. I did take some pictures of this weekend's projects to share.
> 
> This is a photo of our dining room/entry area. I love how bright and airy it is. It is a large room with plenty of space and lovely hardwood floors thoroughout our home. (The home is over 150 years old!) While it is roomy, it is still rather stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased some pretty black linen to make a valance for the windows and a curtain for the entry door. I just think it would warm up the place. I also made some new chair pads for the chairs, with a lovely brown/black thick tweed fabric.
> 
> Here is the "after" picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny what a difference just these small tings makes!
> 
> These are the things that make a house a "home" I feel. Even with the door closed, it looks so much nicer and 'warmer'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I did for my 'studio' room was to make some pretty lace curtains for the French doors which divide it from the living room. (You can see "Inspector Coco" looking them over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it makes such a lovely difference - allowing privacy for both Keith and I without completely shutting the other out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my work area and desk, too! All of those hours of planning and organizing are really going to pay off. I have a most beautiful and comfortable space to call my own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of additional projects that I am working on today, and I will be happy to share them with you tomorrow. I am happy to say I am "almost" finished with my studio. After today, all I will have to do is 'fine tune' some of the organizing and I will be good to go. Then I will move to the upstairs and our bedroom and bathroom and hallway. I still want to do some things to the bathroom downstairs, but these other projects are slated for the winter. I think that making the main living area and working areas complete first are the most important. The woodworking room upstairs is in pretty good shape, with only some fine tuning projects left to do over the winter.
> 
> I think I will be pretty busy for the time being . . .
> 
> I hope you don't mind seeing these photos. There is part of me that feels a bit guilty for not focusing 100% on work. But that is really only a small part and I know that what I am doing now ultimately will pay off in the long run. I am so used to blogging every day and cranking out design after design that anything less that that can feel like slacking. But I think in the long run, it will make allow me to design more efficiently and even better in the future. I hope you stick with me through these 'growing pains.' I promise that there are great things to come.
> 
> It is Tuesday already and it is very autumn-like here in Nova Scotia. It is overcast, dark and very cool outside. Quite somber in fact. But it is a nice day to curl up, make some soup or bake, and enjoy being inside my new home. Tomorrow I will show you the rest of what I am doing with my studio. Then I can call it "done" and get to designing.
> 
> Sometimes distractions can be very functional.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi, still on the road, arrived at the farm where I grew up in the North Okanogan B.C. last evening, my sister has satalite internet so was anxious to check lumberjocks. House looks great, like a magazine photo. Perfect in every way…. Now it needs some living in to make it homey.. Pictures that people often post on lumberjocks are so clean and organized I wonder if they do anything in them, I quess I am really thinking of magazine articles and pictures. You must have been very busy as you didn't comment on my last posted reply, as you often have. Since I am not home I have more time if I have internet access that is free to check things out


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Distractions and an Update*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, I haven't been posting as regularly as you all may have been used to. It seems that the past couple of months have been a bit unsettling for me and I have been a little bit distracted.
> 
> I don't know if reading about our move is becoming tiring to you all or not. I hope it isn't. I am finding that settling in has taken much longer than I have anticipated and there is really no way around being distracted. After all, both living and working from home means that I am constantly reminded of all these little things that I need to do. Those of you who have moved know that it sometimes takes quite a bit of time to really settle in and feel comfortable in a new environment - no matter how nice it is. Some things just take time, and I believe that part of what I am experiencing these past several weeks has been finding comfort and familiarity in an entirely new environment.
> 
> For those of you who are new to my blog, at the beginning of summer we moved from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full, two-story house. We figure we have about four to five times the space that we had become used to, and it was a wonderful breath of fresh air for both Keith and I, who have run our business from home for the past seven years. We are now able to stretch our legs and not only do we have a large room that is our designated workshop, but I have my own large studio/office and Keith has the entire basement (which he completely renovated and tailored to his needs) to work and play in. Not to mention a large living room and dining area and kitchen. You may say we are 'thrilled'.
> 
> But coming from a cramped, small space means that a great deal of organization needed to take place. Both Keith and I are sticklers for being organized. That is how we survived in such a small place for so long. We always took pride in the fact that people who came in would tell us that they would never know we ran a business from our small apartment - let along a woodworking business. We always tried to keep things in place and in order, and tried our best to make our home comfortable and uncluttered. But finally, we just knew it was time to change.
> 
> In any case, we moved in June and have been working hard to organize and settle in all summer. This has taken up a great deal of time - not only physically, but emotional time as well. Those hours that I had spent planning and thinking and organizing were usually spent creating. While I feel that I have been still doing some new designing, I am certainly not at my usual work load. But I am doing my best.
> 
> Last week I showed a hint of some drawings that I was doing for some new ornaments. I am pleased to say that I did get them finished, and we were able to do a site update this past weekend and get everything new posted. Keith has some outstanding new designs as well, and I thought you would like to see them.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new snowflake pattern with eight different basic shapes of snowflakes and five (YES! I said FIVE!) variations on each. (Do you think he is hanging around me too long??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of his SLD687 Snowflake Ornaments pattern. If you go to the web page, you can see all the different variations. Some have words and some do not and there are different levels of difficulty. Surely there is something there for everyone.
> 
> The next new pattern is the one that I created and showed you a peek of last week. It is my SLD532 Large Damask Snowflakes Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each 6" ornament is fun and challenging and would look lovely cut from beautiful hardwood. But they would also be nice stack-cut from plywood, painted and embellished with some beautiful rhinestones. There are so many ways you can create these pretty ornaments. I think they not only beautiful, but fun to cut as well.
> 
> Finally, for this update, Keith created these lovely SLDK688 Overlay Angel Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angels can be displayed as shown, or on their own to enhance any tree, wreath or garland.
> 
> We also have a special discount code for our Newsletter Subscribers this time. You can get it by joining our Mailing List on our site. (We never share your information with anyone)
> 
> We think that it was a pretty good variety of things for the update.
> 
> I also have been getting many requests to show what we are doing with our home. Many of you like seeing our organization progress and enjoy seeing photos of our home. I did take some pictures of this weekend's projects to share.
> 
> This is a photo of our dining room/entry area. I love how bright and airy it is. It is a large room with plenty of space and lovely hardwood floors thoroughout our home. (The home is over 150 years old!) While it is roomy, it is still rather stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased some pretty black linen to make a valance for the windows and a curtain for the entry door. I just think it would warm up the place. I also made some new chair pads for the chairs, with a lovely brown/black thick tweed fabric.
> 
> Here is the "after" picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny what a difference just these small tings makes!
> 
> These are the things that make a house a "home" I feel. Even with the door closed, it looks so much nicer and 'warmer'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I did for my 'studio' room was to make some pretty lace curtains for the French doors which divide it from the living room. (You can see "Inspector Coco" looking them over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it makes such a lovely difference - allowing privacy for both Keith and I without completely shutting the other out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my work area and desk, too! All of those hours of planning and organizing are really going to pay off. I have a most beautiful and comfortable space to call my own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of additional projects that I am working on today, and I will be happy to share them with you tomorrow. I am happy to say I am "almost" finished with my studio. After today, all I will have to do is 'fine tune' some of the organizing and I will be good to go. Then I will move to the upstairs and our bedroom and bathroom and hallway. I still want to do some things to the bathroom downstairs, but these other projects are slated for the winter. I think that making the main living area and working areas complete first are the most important. The woodworking room upstairs is in pretty good shape, with only some fine tuning projects left to do over the winter.
> 
> I think I will be pretty busy for the time being . . .
> 
> I hope you don't mind seeing these photos. There is part of me that feels a bit guilty for not focusing 100% on work. But that is really only a small part and I know that what I am doing now ultimately will pay off in the long run. I am so used to blogging every day and cranking out design after design that anything less that that can feel like slacking. But I think in the long run, it will make allow me to design more efficiently and even better in the future. I hope you stick with me through these 'growing pains.' I promise that there are great things to come.
> 
> It is Tuesday already and it is very autumn-like here in Nova Scotia. It is overcast, dark and very cool outside. Quite somber in fact. But it is a nice day to curl up, make some soup or bake, and enjoy being inside my new home. Tomorrow I will show you the rest of what I am doing with my studio. Then I can call it "done" and get to designing.
> 
> Sometimes distractions can be very functional.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi, Brian - First let me apologize for not responding. . . I saw it over the weekend and intended to and I must have been distracted. I have tried to stay away from the computer as much as I can because I need to get some stuff done and I found I was fooling around too much here. But talking to others and answering comments is still very important to me. I believe that 'people come first'. It was just an oversight though. I often don't like to answer on the fly because I like to spend time thinking when I talk to my friends.

The house is coming together. I did more work on my room today and have almost reached the finish line. About it being tidy - that is really and truly how we live. I like everything to have a spot and I put things away as soon as I am finished with them. We do live in it, but we keep things orderly and neat. I believe that is the reason we were able to survive in a small, one bedroom apartment so long. Most of the time when people dropped in, they couldn't believe we ran a woodworking business from our place. (Unless we were in the midst of cutting an order or samples!)

Our scrolling room is also neat and clean, like the first photos I showed when we first got it together. After each scrolling session I run the vacuum and tidy up and put every tool where it goes. It only takes a couple of minutes, but it is wonderful and refreshing to walk in the next time into a clean shop. That way too I find everything I need and don't wast time looking for misplaced tools and supplies. It is the best and most efficient way to work. Now if I quit for the evening before I finish, I do a general clean and close the door. That doesn't happen much, but I still like to come in the next day with things fresh. It is just the way I am.

Some of my painting friends razzed me for having so much "white" in my studio/office. But I really feel that it will stay that way barring all accidents. I do take precautions and keep things as clean as possible. Again - it is just my makeup.

Moving was so stressful for those months of chaos. Even leading up to it knocked me for a loop. But I feel better that things are falling into place and I am happy about how things are working out.

Thank you so much for your comments and thoughts. I truly appreciate you taking the time to write.  Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Distractions and an Update*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, I haven't been posting as regularly as you all may have been used to. It seems that the past couple of months have been a bit unsettling for me and I have been a little bit distracted.
> 
> I don't know if reading about our move is becoming tiring to you all or not. I hope it isn't. I am finding that settling in has taken much longer than I have anticipated and there is really no way around being distracted. After all, both living and working from home means that I am constantly reminded of all these little things that I need to do. Those of you who have moved know that it sometimes takes quite a bit of time to really settle in and feel comfortable in a new environment - no matter how nice it is. Some things just take time, and I believe that part of what I am experiencing these past several weeks has been finding comfort and familiarity in an entirely new environment.
> 
> For those of you who are new to my blog, at the beginning of summer we moved from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full, two-story house. We figure we have about four to five times the space that we had become used to, and it was a wonderful breath of fresh air for both Keith and I, who have run our business from home for the past seven years. We are now able to stretch our legs and not only do we have a large room that is our designated workshop, but I have my own large studio/office and Keith has the entire basement (which he completely renovated and tailored to his needs) to work and play in. Not to mention a large living room and dining area and kitchen. You may say we are 'thrilled'.
> 
> But coming from a cramped, small space means that a great deal of organization needed to take place. Both Keith and I are sticklers for being organized. That is how we survived in such a small place for so long. We always took pride in the fact that people who came in would tell us that they would never know we ran a business from our small apartment - let along a woodworking business. We always tried to keep things in place and in order, and tried our best to make our home comfortable and uncluttered. But finally, we just knew it was time to change.
> 
> In any case, we moved in June and have been working hard to organize and settle in all summer. This has taken up a great deal of time - not only physically, but emotional time as well. Those hours that I had spent planning and thinking and organizing were usually spent creating. While I feel that I have been still doing some new designing, I am certainly not at my usual work load. But I am doing my best.
> 
> Last week I showed a hint of some drawings that I was doing for some new ornaments. I am pleased to say that I did get them finished, and we were able to do a site update this past weekend and get everything new posted. Keith has some outstanding new designs as well, and I thought you would like to see them.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new snowflake pattern with eight different basic shapes of snowflakes and five (YES! I said FIVE!) variations on each. (Do you think he is hanging around me too long??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of his SLD687 Snowflake Ornaments pattern. If you go to the web page, you can see all the different variations. Some have words and some do not and there are different levels of difficulty. Surely there is something there for everyone.
> 
> The next new pattern is the one that I created and showed you a peek of last week. It is my SLD532 Large Damask Snowflakes Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each 6" ornament is fun and challenging and would look lovely cut from beautiful hardwood. But they would also be nice stack-cut from plywood, painted and embellished with some beautiful rhinestones. There are so many ways you can create these pretty ornaments. I think they not only beautiful, but fun to cut as well.
> 
> Finally, for this update, Keith created these lovely SLDK688 Overlay Angel Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angels can be displayed as shown, or on their own to enhance any tree, wreath or garland.
> 
> We also have a special discount code for our Newsletter Subscribers this time. You can get it by joining our Mailing List on our site. (We never share your information with anyone)
> 
> We think that it was a pretty good variety of things for the update.
> 
> I also have been getting many requests to show what we are doing with our home. Many of you like seeing our organization progress and enjoy seeing photos of our home. I did take some pictures of this weekend's projects to share.
> 
> This is a photo of our dining room/entry area. I love how bright and airy it is. It is a large room with plenty of space and lovely hardwood floors thoroughout our home. (The home is over 150 years old!) While it is roomy, it is still rather stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased some pretty black linen to make a valance for the windows and a curtain for the entry door. I just think it would warm up the place. I also made some new chair pads for the chairs, with a lovely brown/black thick tweed fabric.
> 
> Here is the "after" picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny what a difference just these small tings makes!
> 
> These are the things that make a house a "home" I feel. Even with the door closed, it looks so much nicer and 'warmer'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I did for my 'studio' room was to make some pretty lace curtains for the French doors which divide it from the living room. (You can see "Inspector Coco" looking them over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it makes such a lovely difference - allowing privacy for both Keith and I without completely shutting the other out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my work area and desk, too! All of those hours of planning and organizing are really going to pay off. I have a most beautiful and comfortable space to call my own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of additional projects that I am working on today, and I will be happy to share them with you tomorrow. I am happy to say I am "almost" finished with my studio. After today, all I will have to do is 'fine tune' some of the organizing and I will be good to go. Then I will move to the upstairs and our bedroom and bathroom and hallway. I still want to do some things to the bathroom downstairs, but these other projects are slated for the winter. I think that making the main living area and working areas complete first are the most important. The woodworking room upstairs is in pretty good shape, with only some fine tuning projects left to do over the winter.
> 
> I think I will be pretty busy for the time being . . .
> 
> I hope you don't mind seeing these photos. There is part of me that feels a bit guilty for not focusing 100% on work. But that is really only a small part and I know that what I am doing now ultimately will pay off in the long run. I am so used to blogging every day and cranking out design after design that anything less that that can feel like slacking. But I think in the long run, it will make allow me to design more efficiently and even better in the future. I hope you stick with me through these 'growing pains.' I promise that there are great things to come.
> 
> It is Tuesday already and it is very autumn-like here in Nova Scotia. It is overcast, dark and very cool outside. Quite somber in fact. But it is a nice day to curl up, make some soup or bake, and enjoy being inside my new home. Tomorrow I will show you the rest of what I am doing with my studio. Then I can call it "done" and get to designing.
> 
> Sometimes distractions can be very functional.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Sheila, your place looks wonderful, it's fast becoming a home with your personal touches . The new patterns are beautiful - is it that time of year already!
I haven't been doing much scroll sawing lately as I'm woking on a carving project. After many, many months working on it I'm finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Distractions and an Update*
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, I haven't been posting as regularly as you all may have been used to. It seems that the past couple of months have been a bit unsettling for me and I have been a little bit distracted.
> 
> I don't know if reading about our move is becoming tiring to you all or not. I hope it isn't. I am finding that settling in has taken much longer than I have anticipated and there is really no way around being distracted. After all, both living and working from home means that I am constantly reminded of all these little things that I need to do. Those of you who have moved know that it sometimes takes quite a bit of time to really settle in and feel comfortable in a new environment - no matter how nice it is. Some things just take time, and I believe that part of what I am experiencing these past several weeks has been finding comfort and familiarity in an entirely new environment.
> 
> For those of you who are new to my blog, at the beginning of summer we moved from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full, two-story house. We figure we have about four to five times the space that we had become used to, and it was a wonderful breath of fresh air for both Keith and I, who have run our business from home for the past seven years. We are now able to stretch our legs and not only do we have a large room that is our designated workshop, but I have my own large studio/office and Keith has the entire basement (which he completely renovated and tailored to his needs) to work and play in. Not to mention a large living room and dining area and kitchen. You may say we are 'thrilled'.
> 
> But coming from a cramped, small space means that a great deal of organization needed to take place. Both Keith and I are sticklers for being organized. That is how we survived in such a small place for so long. We always took pride in the fact that people who came in would tell us that they would never know we ran a business from our small apartment - let along a woodworking business. We always tried to keep things in place and in order, and tried our best to make our home comfortable and uncluttered. But finally, we just knew it was time to change.
> 
> In any case, we moved in June and have been working hard to organize and settle in all summer. This has taken up a great deal of time - not only physically, but emotional time as well. Those hours that I had spent planning and thinking and organizing were usually spent creating. While I feel that I have been still doing some new designing, I am certainly not at my usual work load. But I am doing my best.
> 
> Last week I showed a hint of some drawings that I was doing for some new ornaments. I am pleased to say that I did get them finished, and we were able to do a site update this past weekend and get everything new posted. Keith has some outstanding new designs as well, and I thought you would like to see them.
> 
> First off, Keith made a new snowflake pattern with eight different basic shapes of snowflakes and five (YES! I said FIVE!) variations on each. (Do you think he is hanging around me too long??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of his SLD687 Snowflake Ornaments pattern. If you go to the web page, you can see all the different variations. Some have words and some do not and there are different levels of difficulty. Surely there is something there for everyone.
> 
> The next new pattern is the one that I created and showed you a peek of last week. It is my SLD532 Large Damask Snowflakes Ornaments pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each 6" ornament is fun and challenging and would look lovely cut from beautiful hardwood. But they would also be nice stack-cut from plywood, painted and embellished with some beautiful rhinestones. There are so many ways you can create these pretty ornaments. I think they not only beautiful, but fun to cut as well.
> 
> Finally, for this update, Keith created these lovely SLDK688 Overlay Angel Ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angels can be displayed as shown, or on their own to enhance any tree, wreath or garland.
> 
> We also have a special discount code for our Newsletter Subscribers this time. You can get it by joining our Mailing List on our site. (We never share your information with anyone)
> 
> We think that it was a pretty good variety of things for the update.
> 
> I also have been getting many requests to show what we are doing with our home. Many of you like seeing our organization progress and enjoy seeing photos of our home. I did take some pictures of this weekend's projects to share.
> 
> This is a photo of our dining room/entry area. I love how bright and airy it is. It is a large room with plenty of space and lovely hardwood floors thoroughout our home. (The home is over 150 years old!) While it is roomy, it is still rather stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased some pretty black linen to make a valance for the windows and a curtain for the entry door. I just think it would warm up the place. I also made some new chair pads for the chairs, with a lovely brown/black thick tweed fabric.
> 
> Here is the "after" picture . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny what a difference just these small tings makes!
> 
> These are the things that make a house a "home" I feel. Even with the door closed, it looks so much nicer and 'warmer'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I did for my 'studio' room was to make some pretty lace curtains for the French doors which divide it from the living room. (You can see "Inspector Coco" looking them over!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it makes such a lovely difference - allowing privacy for both Keith and I without completely shutting the other out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my work area and desk, too! All of those hours of planning and organizing are really going to pay off. I have a most beautiful and comfortable space to call my own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of additional projects that I am working on today, and I will be happy to share them with you tomorrow. I am happy to say I am "almost" finished with my studio. After today, all I will have to do is 'fine tune' some of the organizing and I will be good to go. Then I will move to the upstairs and our bedroom and bathroom and hallway. I still want to do some things to the bathroom downstairs, but these other projects are slated for the winter. I think that making the main living area and working areas complete first are the most important. The woodworking room upstairs is in pretty good shape, with only some fine tuning projects left to do over the winter.
> 
> I think I will be pretty busy for the time being . . .
> 
> I hope you don't mind seeing these photos. There is part of me that feels a bit guilty for not focusing 100% on work. But that is really only a small part and I know that what I am doing now ultimately will pay off in the long run. I am so used to blogging every day and cranking out design after design that anything less that that can feel like slacking. But I think in the long run, it will make allow me to design more efficiently and even better in the future. I hope you stick with me through these 'growing pains.' I promise that there are great things to come.
> 
> It is Tuesday already and it is very autumn-like here in Nova Scotia. It is overcast, dark and very cool outside. Quite somber in fact. But it is a nice day to curl up, make some soup or bake, and enjoy being inside my new home. Tomorrow I will show you the rest of what I am doing with my studio. Then I can call it "done" and get to designing.
> 
> Sometimes distractions can be very functional.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Good morning, Anna! Thank you for your comments. I am really pleased with how things are looking here. It has been a lot of work though and has taken me away from my designing. Yes - the seasons are changing fast. Before we know it, we will be humming Christmas carols and shoveling snow.  Where did the summer go??

I would love to see your carvings. They are always so beautiful. Please feel free to share or send a photo in an email to me. Your work is so lovely!

Thanks as always for stopping by and taking the time to say 'hi'. I always love hearing from you.

((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Emotional Real Estate*

Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.

I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.

I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.

As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.

I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)

At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:










What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.

One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:










They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.

Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.










I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.

Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.










I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.

All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .

One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!










This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time. 

. . . and now for something completely different . . .

I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.










It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.

I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:










My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!

I LOVE how my shelves look:










The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.

And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:










I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!

I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.










I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.

I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


----------



## a1Jim

scrollgirl said:


> *Emotional Real Estate*
> 
> Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.
> 
> I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.
> 
> I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.
> 
> As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.
> 
> I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)
> 
> At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.
> 
> One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.
> 
> Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.
> 
> Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.
> 
> All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .
> 
> One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different . . .
> 
> I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.
> 
> I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!
> 
> I LOVE how my shelves look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.
> 
> And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!
> 
> I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.
> 
> I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


Lots of cool products and projects Shelia ,you certainly keep very busy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Emotional Real Estate*
> 
> Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.
> 
> I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.
> 
> I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.
> 
> As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.
> 
> I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)
> 
> At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.
> 
> One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.
> 
> Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.
> 
> Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.
> 
> All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .
> 
> One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different . . .
> 
> I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.
> 
> I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!
> 
> I LOVE how my shelves look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.
> 
> And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!
> 
> I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.
> 
> I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


I try, Jim! I will have updated photos of my 'shop' as well in the next few weeks.  Finally getting settled. What a lot of work! But seeing it come together is very rewarding. I hope to get back to designing more as well.

I hope you are well and happy. 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Emotional Real Estate*
> 
> Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.
> 
> I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.
> 
> I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.
> 
> As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.
> 
> I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)
> 
> At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.
> 
> One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.
> 
> Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.
> 
> Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.
> 
> All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .
> 
> One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different . . .
> 
> I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.
> 
> I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!
> 
> I LOVE how my shelves look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.
> 
> And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!
> 
> I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.
> 
> I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


New toys is always fun. I finally found my graphite paper that had been lost since the last move. Back in my oil painting days, I always painted the canvas with grey house paint and used a grey pallet. That way it didn't look like such a contrast when you added color next to the white canvas.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Emotional Real Estate*
> 
> Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.
> 
> I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.
> 
> I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.
> 
> As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.
> 
> I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)
> 
> At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.
> 
> One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.
> 
> Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.
> 
> Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.
> 
> All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .
> 
> One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different . . .
> 
> I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.
> 
> I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!
> 
> I LOVE how my shelves look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.
> 
> And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!
> 
> I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.
> 
> I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


Grey is a great "neutral" color for a base for artwork. I know there is a brand of palette paper that is called (I think) "Grey Matter" or something like that for mixing colors because it allows us to see the colors better than on white or black. I would love to see some of your oil paintings sometime. Feel free to send them or post them here on my posts. 

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Emotional Real Estate*
> 
> Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.
> 
> I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.
> 
> I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.
> 
> As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.
> 
> I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)
> 
> At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.
> 
> One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.
> 
> Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.
> 
> Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.
> 
> All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .
> 
> One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different . . .
> 
> I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.
> 
> I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!
> 
> I LOVE how my shelves look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.
> 
> And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!
> 
> I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.
> 
> I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


At my son's place in Edmonton now and has Wi Fi of course so I can catch up on Lumberjocks and enjoy your rambling. My comment on the neatnest on your new house wasn't called for and I appologize. I would long for things neater at home, my wife is unable to do allot because of post polio so I do all the cleaning etc. so I try to keep up but not enough time in the day. Would like to hire some one. When I was at my sister house it was full of 78 years of nick nacks. Nice to know how you like your home and learn how proud of it you are. Enjoyed the pictures
Looked out the window one morning and this is what was in the yard, there was more


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Emotional Real Estate*
> 
> Did you ever feel that you were running in lots of directions at once? Lately, that is exactly how things have felt for me. I have been busy from the time I wake until the time I finally go to sleep, but have been going from one thing to another to yet another.
> 
> I don't think that this is a bad thing at all, really. Because in the process, I am checking off a lot of things that I wanted to get done and in the end, accomplishing a great deal. To the outsider, it may not look like a lot, but when I think of the 'emotional real estate' that I am freeing up, I realize that these little pieces of the puzzle that are slowly falling together are far more important than I initially thought. As each piece finds its place, no matter how small it may be, it allows room for my mind to focus on something else. Ideally that would be designing, and as I check off these small things one by one, I do find that my thoughts are heading towards new designs and ideas for projects. It is a process though, and can't seem to be rushed or forced.
> 
> I am certain that many of my colleagues go through this process often - especially when they have changes in their lives. But recognizing that this is just part of 'life' and allowing things to work themselves out is probably the best way to get through things. For someone who is proactive, such as I am, it is not always easy to allow things to run their course. My first reaction is to force things along. But that only seems to raise the anxiety level and make things worse, thus slowing the process overall. I am finding it is best to 'just do what I can' and accept my own limitations and let everything run its course and follow the process. Being patient with myself is what will work best. We are always learning new lessons about life, aren't we? Perhaps mellowing out a little bit isn't a bad thing.
> 
> As a result of this, my blogs here may not seem as 'organized' as they have been in the past. I may seem to jump around a little bit more than usual, as even though I am doing lots of small things at once, I still feel many of them merit showing you all and may be of interest. I hope you agree.
> 
> I'll start out today with sharing some wonderful things I got from the Artist's Club the other day. They continue to be one of my favorite suppliers of books and art supplies. (And let's face it - whether you paint or do woodwork, you have to love new art supplies, right?)
> 
> At this time (until October 9th) they have an offer that includes FREE SHIPPING for all orders over $50. That includes CANADA! They have this promotion a couple of times a year and since my palette paper supply was getting low, I thought that I would dive in and see what else I could treat myself to in order to make the $50 cut. Needless to say, I had little trouble reaching (and exceeding!) that goal and got a variety of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool array of art supplies! As you see, there were a few books that I picked up. Even though many of the patterns and books that I buy are now digital, I still love seeing the beautiful color photos and holding the books in my hand. The watercolor book was on clearance and has a variety of techniques and lots of information about that medium. I am sure I will learn a great deal from it. The other two books were impulse buys. I liked the projects that were shown on the website and I thought "one day" I may make them. They kind of went along for the ride with the order.
> 
> One thing that I am anxious to try are these cool sponge dabbers by Loew-Cornell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for using with stencilling and for creating interesting backgrounds and they were very inexpensive (under $3 each). There are three different textures available and I got one of each. I will show more of them as I use them and let you all know how I like them.
> 
> Another product that I was wanted to purchase was Saral Transfer Paper in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that while I like the DecoArt transfer paper, it is very, very dark and when I try to buff it down with an eraser, it tends to smudge on the lighter things. The Seral brand is supposed to not smear and hopefully will do a better job. Upon opening the package and trying it with my "12 Days" ornaments last night, I think I will be very happy with it. It is much lighter than the DecoArt paper and still did the job nicely. I am pleased.
> 
> Finally, I got this awesome Brush Basin and "stuff" from General products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really need a new brush basin, as I use empty plastic containers that sour cream comes in usually, but I wanted the stuff that came in it. I have used "The Master's" brush cleaner before and I love it. The Factis eraser is nice and clean and works well with both pencils and transfer paper. I haven't tried the Artist Soap or the Kiss-Off, but I have heard good things about them and thought I would give them a go. If they are anything like the brush cleaner, I should be happy. This "kit" cost about $25 for everything and seeing the cost of the larger brush cleaner is around $15 in itself, I thought it was a good deal. I did use the brush basin last night and I was delighted to see that it has a nice fitting lid for it. Anyone with cats will appreciate that. When I was done or had to move away from my desk, I just popped the lid on and went. My cats tend to pick in my paint water at any opportunity (I know I am not alone in this) and it is good to have something so convenient. The square shape also means it is more stable and less splashing of the water due to bumping. Those of us whose painting table gets 'full' will understand the value of that.
> 
> All in all, I am thrilled. I am thinking about what else I can get from them before the free shipping event is up. Perhaps there will be another order in the near future. . . .
> 
> One more (somewhat) unrelated thing came that day as well - my October issue of Painting World magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third issue and their first Ornament Special. There is a great variety of all types of ornaments to paint and I loved it. I think that it is a great publication and they are doing a fine job with it. One day I hope to submit to it when things loosen up a bit for me and I have a bit more time.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different . . .
> 
> I finished the small curtain on the door to my studio/office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like a little thing, but I was so happy to get it done. The door is at the front of our house, and even though most of the traffic is through the side door next to the driveway, I felt like I wanted a bit of privacy when people arrive through the front. While the lace is sheer, it still allows light to come through and I don't feel like I am as much in a fish bowl. (I know - it is weird. But it bugged me.) Sometimes it is the small things that make the biggest difference.
> 
> I also finished my small cushion cover for the little bench under the window and got my shelves hung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is one step closer to being fully 'complete' now, with only the back and side cushions for the daybed to be made. I need to wait a couple of weeks though to do that so I can purchase the foam when I head up the valley for a 'Fiber Festival' show with my friend - more on that later, though!
> 
> I LOVE how my shelves look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall there was screaming for me to hang something there, but I wanted something that I could change out with the seasons. I could have hung the picture there, but then if I decided to put a seasonal picture there later, things would be off centered and it would be unlikely that I would have something the same size there. I saw this shelving group on Amazon.ca and ordered right up. The four staggered shelves will do a great job displaying all sorts of my projects. You can see I put my "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project there already, as well as one of my own paintings and my Pusheen mermaid. In the next few days I think I am ready to bring up my Halloween decorations, so I am sure that I will change things out soon. I will keep you posted. I wanted a 'fluid' environment where I will be able to enjoy and display many different types of artwork (thus the multi-colored cushions and the white furniture - EVERYTHING will fit in!) and this has been my vision for my workplace here all along. It is not only satisfying, but also very thrilling for me to see it all coming together so nicely. AND it is so organized and functional, too. That 'emotional real estate' that has been planning this has been put to good use, I think.
> 
> And my final photo of today - my beautiful girl, Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that she is very comfortable here, as are my other furry companions. This room alone is about half the size of our entire old apartment. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have so much breathing room and clean working space to create in. I love it!
> 
> I will end here today with a progress picture of my Day 8 Maids a-milking ornaments from the "12 Days" series by Lynne Andrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the main design part of the maids, and only need to do the lettering and the backs, which is just a bucket and some greenery. I am in the home stretch on these and hope to get them out by Monday. I am getting closer to being back on track with them and happy.
> 
> I hope you don't mind these 'all over the place' posts. The kind of depict the way my life is. I am often told how organized I am and I appreciate that very much, but I also want you to see that sometimes things aren't as organized as they seem. Sometimes we have to just chip away at the vast amount of things we feel we need to do and free up that emotional real estate step-by-step. It feels great when we even make small strides.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend is just around the corner!


This is beautiful! What a lovely place your son lives at! It must be amazing to be able to visit all of these places. 

I am not offended at all with your comment on the house. I have much thicker skin than that. (If I didn't, I would run for President of the USA! LOL!) 

Everyone does the best they can I believe. Just because my place is neat, doesn't mean that I am unproductive or look down on others who may not have shops or work spaces such as mine. We all do what is best for US.

I know myself and I am thinking in too many directions to try to remember where I left things etc. I think that is why moving was so stressful for me. I have to usually open only three drawers to get the proper one. (It was about five a couple of weeks ago!) Little by little we are settling and figuring things out. It is all good though. I just spent about three hours tidying up today when I should have been drawing and working. But I couldn't stand to have the mess and I had to prepare what we will be having for dinner. One of the hazards of working from home, I expect.

I still feel the good outweighs the bad.

I hope you have a wonderful time with your son. Thank you for stopping by and taking the time to share your photos. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Seeing Things Differently*

I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.

There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.

To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.

But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.

Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.

That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.

We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.

As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".

With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:










He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:










Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:










I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.

Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.

It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.

I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Hi Sheila, I totally agree with you when it comes to using another person's designs. The original designer should be given credit for the work even when adding your own spin to the design. I admire your and Keith's generosity in allowing your customers to change your designs for their own needs - a lot of designers don't allow this which is their right. Designers, writer, artists of any genre and anyone who sells their designs to the public have to be so aware of copyright and protecting their work. 
Have a great weekend. Beautiful and sunny here today too


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Well stated Sheila, and I agree with your stand on "integrity". A while ago, I came across a pattern of a dragon that was being sold for £40 per copy by a tattoo "artist" in England. His "design" was an exact copy from the front cover of a Great Book of Dragon Patterns published by a very well known carver. I guess that he thought that the far side of the Atlantic was a safe enough distance so that he would not be noticed.
I much prefer your honest, sharing approach.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good morning to you both. Yes, Anna - many designers don't want any changes on their designs. But I don't understand that way of thinking. I think that designing patterns is kind of like "teaching". We are showing others how to do things that they may or may not know how to do. I really feel a great deal of happiness when someone learns from my designs. I especially like seeing how they put their own take on it. We are all individuals and to me, art means adding part of OURSELVES into our pieces. We aren't all 'cookie cutters' of each other, so why should our art be?

And John - sometimes I feel that "integrity" is a lost art. I have spoken before that I get discouraged with woodworking designing especially because there are so many that are just copying the line work from my patterns (Some off of screen shots of other customers who post pictures of their finished projects) and make their own patterns from that. They brag about it as well. They are proud of what they do which is in essence - stealing. Then, to make it worse, they call themselves "designers" or boast, "Look what I designed!" It is insulting to me, the original designer, but there is little I can do about it besides calling them out. People do need to look within themselves and figure out if it is 'wrong' or 'right'. If they don't know by now, I can't teach that to them. That is part of why I have migrated to painting patterns more and more these days. At least there is more involved with painting something than linework and most aren't able to copy it without written instructions. Of course, there are exceptions, but as with the woodworking, I can't police everyone. People are going to do what they do.

There was even one 'gentleman' that made a video showing how to do "Keith Fenton style" word-in-word plaques. We had considered him a 'friend' before and while anyone is certainly welcome to share their knowledge, it was as if they clearly wanted to derail Keith's success with his style of word plaques. They copied it down to the curved corners that he typically used for accents. They didn't even have the imagination or creativity to change that up on their own. It was disheartening and upsetting and it showed the person's true colors. But that is life, I suppose.

Your Dragon guy seems the same way. It makes you wonder about their thought process when being so blatant. But as I said, they soon are seen for the frauds they are and they quickly run out of ideas. I do believe in "karma" and that eventually they will feel the repercussions of their actions. It keeps me being positive. 

Thank you both for stating your thoughts. I appreciate both of your friendships and support over these years. It means a great deal to me to know I do make a difference in some people's lives. 

Happy Weekend to you!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Glad to see you're all settled in and movin on up..so to speak. Keep on pumpin out yours and Keiths scrolling works. You both are outstanding artisans.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thanks, Roger! Here is a picture of what I got done the other day. I planted some nice mums to brighten things up. We sure do love out beautiful little place here. It has been a tremendous amount of work but well worth it.










Hope you are getting some cooler weather in KY.  Happy October!


----------



## Scherzo53

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I too have been thankful that you encourage us to expand on your designs. I have enjoyed making the candle trays as gifts and have use over a dozen of your patterns. This year I've made several based on the "Pocket Full of Posies." However, I like the design from the "Float Like a Butterfly" design since it is more like a vine with leaves. So I've starting using that pattern along with the posies and use a couple of the butterflies as charms. The other variation is that I use scraps of various woods to make the posies so I get variations of natural colors. A friend gave me some branches from a bush called Leatherleaf Mahonia which has wood that is bright yellow. The pieces aren't very thick in diameter so it has limited use, but was perfect for making posies and one piece was big enough to do a butterfly. I've included pictures of a few of my recent trays. When I made the recent Sunflower tray I decided to use inlay technique with walnut and mulberry to get the natural colors for the flowers. Not really a change in design but rather using your patterns to the fullest.

Earlier this year I made an attempt on doing my own word art. I wanted to do the entire verse from Isaiah 40:31. Since the verse mentions eagle I wanted to use one of the eagles from the "LL1001 Eagles Pattern Packet" at the bottom as an overlay. The project didn't work out. I used too small a font size since I was trying to pack so many words without going big enough. I haven't had time to make adjustments but maybe after the holidays.

I always look forward to seeing what you and Keith will come up with next.

Stephen - Catonsville MD


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Absolutely lovely, Stephen! People such as yourself are the reason that I do what I do! It warms my heart to see you enjoying my designs! Thank you so much for showing me. They are awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Luv the porch. Did a lot of porch sitting with my favorite Uncle as a kid. Actually the same Uncle that got me into woodworking.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Enjoyed seeing your new house, picture perfect. When I was at my Daughter's place in Abbotsfort B.C. I me to redo her front flower bed completely, rock walls, soil and plants, did some panseys and asters I think and others. I have a number of big flower beds at home so will include a picture.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Seeing Things Differently*
> 
> I really love designing. Whether it is scroll saw projects, painting projects or even needlework, I like taking ideas that I have in my head and making them into reality. Sometimes people wonder how I began doing design work, but that is a difficult thing for me to answer. If the term "designing" means changing things up and 'not following the rules or instructions' for a particular project, then I suppose I have been designing most of my life. It seems I always had the ability to look at something and see it in a different way. For the most part, I have used patterns as a springboard for making something else. I adjust things to my own liking and taste and many times, the finished item doesn't resemble the original piece very much. I suppose when it got to the point that I was doing my own thing far more than following the directions given, I grew into being a 'designer'. That is as close as I could be to pinpointing things.
> 
> There is a difference however between altering a design by someone else and coming up with a design you can claim as your own. In the grey area of copyrights, one needs to be extremely careful these days. While the internet offers many sources of 'inspiration' for new projects, there is sometimes a very fine line between being 'inspired' and actually copying. I know people can look things up and argue points such as "if it is XX% different, it is allowed" or some other silly statement like that. After all, in artwork how can you accurately place a 'percentage' on an amount of change that is done to a design? I think it is pretty much impossible.
> 
> To me, if something still resembles another design very closely, than there is probably no way the new 'designer' can claim it as their own. There is no scientific calculation or reasoning when it comes to this concept, and you can imagine that the opinions of what the term "resembles" defines will be as broad and varied as the number of people chiming in. But one needs to have developed a conscience and a sense of 'right' and 'wrong' and know in their hearts whether the great and wonderful new idea they have come up with is their own, or just a copy of someone else's. I believe it is defined by ones' own moral compass.
> 
> But one thing I have noticed - those designers that claim their own designs when they are clearly creating 'knock-offs' of others' original pieces seem to come and go fairly quickly. They tap their sources and ride the waves of the temporary success they find in making something that clearly (to some) is not original, and then when that wave passes, they slide back into the ocean of others who have done the same, never to be heard of again.
> 
> Does that sound harsh? In rereading it, I think it may be. But it is a subject that as I designer I am passionate about and I have seen many of my talented friends scarred by the type of people that I just described. I, myself have also fell victim to copycats, but have neither the means of time to fight the culprit(s). I have learned that my best defense is to move on and do something else. While in some peoples' eyes that may appear that I am giving in, I have seen over and over again that these people are not only recognized by others for what they are, but also run out of steam fairly quickly and move on to something else. Patience is very much my friend in these situations. I will be very honest when I say that I do find satisfaction when they do eventually fall.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we just roll over and allow people to take our designs at will. We do everything possible to protect ourselves, from watermarking our photos to posting lower resolution pictures on our site. I find, too that my reach here through my blog also does much towards adding claim to our designs. People see the posts and know our work and word gets out quickly when someone is trying to violate our copyrights. It is a wonderful part of being in the artistic communities - both painting and woodworking - and helps keep things on the level.
> 
> We are often asked by our customers if they can alter or change our designs for their own personal use or to sell at fairs and sales. I realize that some designers frown upon this, but both Keith and I are thrilled to see what others do with our designs. Many times when we see the alterations done by others, it serves as a springboard for new designs or ideas that we develop. Most of the time, those doing the alterations are just changing things up so that our designs are better suited to their needs. I do this myself much of the time with both woodworking and painting patterns that I have bought.
> 
> As an example, the Lynne Andrews ornament set that I am painting were originally done by Lynne on porcelain surfaces. While they were beautiful, for my own needs they weren't practical. Each porcelain ornament cost about $6 plus the shipping to Canada. Since I am creating six sets, that would be 72 that I would have to purchase and ship. Not to mention that each one that I gave to those in the USA would have to be shipped back to the recipients. It would not only be costly, but also the chances of them breaking or getting damaged would be high. I doubt that even one of the five recipients would wind up with a full set - or myself for that matter, as I am sometimes a bit clumsy. I thought that doing them on wood would be a far better choice for my purposes. And it has worked out well. But every time I post photos of them, I try to remember to watermark them with LYNNE'S information, not mine. While I did alter the pattern to my own needs, I in no way wanted people to think that I was claiming the design as my own. It is the right thing to do and I believe, the right way to do things. I also did this with the Peggy Harris Cinderalla Mouse project. And Kim Christmas's cute "Meow, Meow, Boo" project that I did last week. (Are you seeing a pattern here?) I want to be a credible and honorable designer in my own rite. While I enjoy doing other artist's designs, I don't for a minute want others to think that they are my work or that I am claiming them as my own. If mistakes are made and people complement me on MY design when it is someone else's, I quickly correct them and make it known who the designer is. It is called "integrity".
> 
> With all of that said, I wanted to share with you something that was sent to me yesterday. A woodworking customer (and friend) of ours named Edward Orr sent me some photos of some wonderful alterations that he did to one of my designs. He started with my SLD531 Set of 8 Gothic Cross Ornaments pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then took the crosses and put his own spin on them and I think they came out beautiful. He cut them out in different sizes as the pattern showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he cut out just the out frames for an entirely new look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the result was fabulous! It gave a new look to the pattern that I never even would have thought of. I can think of so many wonderful ways to use these pieces - from framing to overlays to even making smaller jewelry pieces. It started an entirely different thought process in my mind and I am thinking not only about this process for additional crosses down the line, but other shapes as well.
> 
> Most important, it was really nice to see someone who used and enjoyed our patterns so much. To me, that is what designing something is all about. I love to help supply the means for other people's creativity and pleasure. It makes me feel like I am contributing something positive to this sometimes chaotic world.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this as much as I did. I also hope that it gave you some ideas as to how we designers feel. I know I am not alone in encouraging others to have fun with my designs. I realize that some designer have strict regulations as to what you can do with their patterns, and you do need to contact each one individually and respect their guidelines, but I do also think that for the most part, as long as you don't claim your alterations as your own design and give credit where credit is due (to the original designer) most designers are thrilled that you are enjoying their work in that way and are happy to be an inspiration to you. I am, anyway.
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. On this last day of September, I noticed quite a bit of frost this morning. I spent part of yesterday planting my many mum plants into the ground and I am happy that I did. I believe they may survive a bit longer there. I will hopefully take a photo over the weekend, as the house looks nice with the splashes of bright blooms surrounding it.
> 
> I wish you all a nice weekend ahead. I am going to do some drawing, some more house projects and some additional craft projects. Maybe I will cook as well. It will be a 'typical' weekend for me and I like that. I hope you enjoy your weekend as well.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Absolutely lovely!  I do "quick gardening" that takes little time and effort. 

Very pretty though!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Settling In*

It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.

As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .

I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.

Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.

Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.

With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!

On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.

I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)










Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .










I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)

I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go! 

Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.

Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.










The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.

So it is all good and busy.

As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then. 

One can hope . . .

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.
> 
> As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .
> 
> I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.
> 
> Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.
> 
> Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!
> 
> On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.
> 
> I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)
> 
> I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go!
> 
> Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.
> 
> So it is all good and busy.
> 
> As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then.
> 
> One can hope . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


The pumpkins look impressive! how did you make them?
Thumbs up for Keith's halloween scroll work!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.
> 
> As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .
> 
> I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.
> 
> Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.
> 
> Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!
> 
> On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.
> 
> I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)
> 
> I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go!
> 
> Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.
> 
> So it is all good and busy.
> 
> As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then.
> 
> One can hope . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you, Robert! Which pumpkins are you referring to? There are several in the photos. 

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.
> 
> As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .
> 
> I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.
> 
> Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.
> 
> Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!
> 
> On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.
> 
> I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)
> 
> I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go!
> 
> Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.
> 
> So it is all good and busy.
> 
> As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then.
> 
> One can hope . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Sheila,

Actually all of them but in particular the natural coloured one with the diarama inside, then the black ones central in the last photograph.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.
> 
> As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .
> 
> I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.
> 
> Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.
> 
> Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!
> 
> On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.
> 
> I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)
> 
> I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go!
> 
> Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.
> 
> So it is all good and busy.
> 
> As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then.
> 
> One can hope . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Ahhh. . . That is my little "Die-o-rama" that I created a couple of years ago. Fortunately, I blogged about it. You can see it being assembled better here:

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/32614

What fun it was to do!

The black pumpkin is something that I will be working on in the next couple of days. I am afraid you will need to 'stay tuned' for that one.  I promise that I will explain.

Sheila


----------



## robscastle

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.
> 
> As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .
> 
> I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.
> 
> Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.
> 
> Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!
> 
> On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.
> 
> I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)
> 
> I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go!
> 
> Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.
> 
> So it is all good and busy.
> 
> As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then.
> 
> One can hope . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


OK got it and will keep a watch out for the back one.

I didnt notice my poor spelling before (diorama not diarama)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It was a crazy/busy weekend. That means it went perfectly with my crazy/busy life of late.
> 
> As usual, there is just so much I want to accomplish and only 24 meager hours per day to fit everything in. And for some reason - those hours seem to get shorter every year. I think it is some kind of trick . . .
> 
> I am writing later than usual today because I have already been to the gym and back. I am not usually one of those who boasts about my gym visits, but lately, whenever I can make it there I feel very 'accomplished'. Keith has taken to go with his buddy later in the day, and I don't like going at that time because I like putting it behind me as soon as I can so I can focus on other things. Besides - you all know that I am a 'morning person' and I like to hit the ground running as soon as the sun comes up. (Maybe even a little bit before on a perfect day. ) I just kind of want to explain for those of you who read early and are used to having me post quite early. I may need to change things up for a while and get my 'outside stuff' done first. Otherwise, I seem to never get it done.
> 
> Since we moved here, things have been quite in an upheaval, as I probably mentioned too many times. That isn't to say they are bad, but just "different". Old routines are out the window as new ones are developing and responsibilities and commitments shift. That is part of life. Our lives are all like a kaleidoscope in a sense. They are always moving and shifting and changing with every moment. We need to embrace these changes as exciting challenges that enrich our lives and make them fun and interesting. While looking back is nice and comforting, looking ahead and wondering what will come can be fun and exciting. It is for me, anyway.
> 
> Still - breaking the habit of posting my blog before 9am my time doesn't always come easy. Sometimes I feel a bit of guilt. (I know - crazy, right?) I feel as if I should be doing more and getting up earlier and being more organized etc., etc. . . . But that is really not a good way to be and I need to allow myself a break. Things are NOT the same as they were. With a larger home comes more responsibility. Not to mention the initial organization and settling in. I don't think that there should be a time limit on how long it takes to get settled. By definition, the phrase 'being settled' is vague in itself. It means different things to different people and is something that is quite personal. To me, being settled means being comfortable, functional and productive. While I know I am getting there, I also know that there is still much to do and some things may take months to complete. I need to give myself a break and look at each baby step of progress as good. It is the best way to approach it, I think.
> 
> With that said, I will get to the point of today's post - to show you what Keith and I have been up to this weekend. As always, we love to share what we do in hopes of getting your own creative juices flowing. We love to see that happen!
> 
> On Saturday, I decided since most of my downstairs was finished to a point where I did, indeed feel 'settled', I decided to haul out my Halloween decorations and set them up. I must say, I have quite a lot of fun things! From mostly my own creations to those given to me or purchased by me from my very talented and artistic friends.
> 
> I laid everything out on the table to asses things and figure what would go where. (That is my 'event coordinator' Pancakes in the back, helping as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was the table filled, bit both sideboards as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time finding the right place for everything, and it really went up rather quickly. I was going to give the grand tour of where everything wound up, but I think I will do that throughout the week and show you the finished pictures in subsequent blogs. It will give you something to read about and see later on . . . (Yes- I can be MEAN!)
> 
> I also worked on my '12 Days' ornaments and completed "Day 8". I am taking the final photos of them today and sending them off tomorrow. Only four more days to go!
> 
> Finally, I spent the latter part of yesterday cutting orders and I will be sending them all out today. I had a busy order weekend and I am happy to say that I used both my reserves as well as had new things ordered. I got to spend yesterday afternoon in my wonderful shop cutting and creating some cute pieces for others to paint. It made me happy.
> 
> Keith was busy as well, and he finished the design for one plaque (SLDK689 Haunted Halloween Plaque) and is working on another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site, and he is drawing another piece that you will also love that should be posted in the next few days. I am working on some new patterns for scrolling as well as for painting, but there isn't enough to show you yet. I am sure I will have something in the next few days for you to see.
> 
> So it is all good and busy.
> 
> As we begin this first full week of October, I realize just how quickly this year is going by. Once again, I have several designs that I have in my head that haven't yet come to be. Some are seasonal and will need to wait until 'next' year to be created. But that really isn't a bad thing. Perhaps I will be able to get a jump on things and really be ahead of things then. I should be 'settled in' by then.
> 
> One can hope . . .
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I didn't get it right at first either, Rob - Spell check caught it for me. 

I promise to blog as I get the black pumpkin done! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Crime of Passion*

(Before anyone gets upset - This is just a fun story!)

I awoke this morning just as I did any other 'normal' day. It wasn't quite daylight yet and the sun was just beginning to peek over the eastern horizon. As it gently but persistently began to illuminate the morning sky, I knew it was time to begin my day.

I openend my bedroom door to see what my cat, Richard had left me today. Lately, for the past week or so, he has been depositing my little knit Pusheen toy at the threshold to greet me each day. It is his way of telling me he loves me and I found it quite endearing.

Prior to this new ritual of leaving the Pusheen toy, on occasion he brought his stuffed kitty he sleeps with to share. But since he discovered the little Pusheen that was given as a gift to me a week or so ago, it has been his 'gift of choice'.

Richard is somewhat odd like that. In many ways, he is very - um - "doglike" in his actions. He is definitely the smartest of my three cats (don't tell the others I said that) and has a good grasp of language and understanding. In all of my years with cats, I have never felt that I connected as much as I do with him.

Richard has always loved stuffed animals and toys. In the 'old days' I used to have a 12" large stuffed snail (Gary - from the "Spongebob" cartoon) that my kids had given me. When I lived alone in Digby, I would sometimes find it 'out' or in different rooms than I had it. This struck me as odd, as there was no one else in the house that would move it. Sometimes it would be in the middle of the kitchen floor when I awoke in the morning. I must say, it creeped me out. But then one day, I saw Richard dragging it across the house in his mouth. Richard is a cat of 'normal cat size' and the toy was actually larger than him, so you could imagine my amazement seeing the large snail moving quickly across the room. It is definitely something that I wouldn't have believe had I not seen it with my own eyes. From that point on, I believed anything was possible as far as Richard goes.

So this morning when I opened the bedroom door and saw "The Kitty", I just though that Richard was mixing it up. He sleeps with the kitty on the daybed lately and maybe he was too lazy to venture to my desk to grab the little Pusheen.

But when I came downstairs to start my day, I found that little Push was missing! Her usual spot at Frankie's feet was empty and she was simply gone!










I am kind of embarrassed to admit the amount of time I spent this morning hunting for her. She is nowhere to be found. It isn't as if we have lots of places where she could be hidden. Things are neat here and there are no piles or places for her to hid. I am truly baffled.

As I look over to the daybed, I see that Richard had a 'look' on his little furry face. His "Kitty" won't even look me in the eye:










Coco and Pancakes are acting as if nothing happened, and to be honest, their only concern was their early morning meal. I doubt that they were involved. (I seriously don't know if they have the 'brain power' to pull something like this off.

"The Kitty" is another story . . .










He looks a bit too smug to me.

Jealously can be a powerful motive. Especially among the stuffed-toy community. I am thinking that The Kitty's blue eyes (for the moment at least) turned quite a shade of green, as little Pusheen became Richard's gift of choice to me these past few days. However, because of The Kitty's limited mobility, I have to theorize that this had to be a conspiracy between both The Kitty AND Richard. It is at this point quite baffling to me.

Crimes of Passion.

They are real.

I will definitely keep you all posted on the status of the investigation. I hope that no harm has come to Little Pusheen. My desk looks a bit empty without her.

On other news today, I wanted to show you all Keith's new plaque for Halloween:










I love this welcome sign! It is cool and classy and came out just lovely! You can get the pattern here - SLDK690 - Trick or Treat Welcome Sign - on our site.

It is another brisk morning here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really beginning to show some color and there is a definite layer of frost on the cars and grass each morning. But for the last several days, these cool mornings warm up to some simply beautiful afternoons.

I will be drawing today, as I had began some designs and then I wound up scrapping them and starting over. Yes - that happens to all of us. What we are seeing in our heads doesn't always translate to paper perfectly. But I think I am on the right track now and I hope to have something to show you tomorrow. It has been quite a busy week and I have accomplished a great deal even though there seems as if I have little to show for it. Sometimes the 'mental work' is the most productive.

After going through my first four hours of the day yesterday thinking it was Tuesday (It was WEDNESDAY!) I am pretty certain on the day of the week today. I wish you all a good day and hope you have a fun and creative one. Hopefully I will find my Little Pusheen and my mystery will be solved.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *A Crime of Passion*
> 
> (Before anyone gets upset - This is just a fun story!)
> 
> I awoke this morning just as I did any other 'normal' day. It wasn't quite daylight yet and the sun was just beginning to peek over the eastern horizon. As it gently but persistently began to illuminate the morning sky, I knew it was time to begin my day.
> 
> I openend my bedroom door to see what my cat, Richard had left me today. Lately, for the past week or so, he has been depositing my little knit Pusheen toy at the threshold to greet me each day. It is his way of telling me he loves me and I found it quite endearing.
> 
> Prior to this new ritual of leaving the Pusheen toy, on occasion he brought his stuffed kitty he sleeps with to share. But since he discovered the little Pusheen that was given as a gift to me a week or so ago, it has been his 'gift of choice'.
> 
> Richard is somewhat odd like that. In many ways, he is very - um - "doglike" in his actions. He is definitely the smartest of my three cats (don't tell the others I said that) and has a good grasp of language and understanding. In all of my years with cats, I have never felt that I connected as much as I do with him.
> 
> Richard has always loved stuffed animals and toys. In the 'old days' I used to have a 12" large stuffed snail (Gary - from the "Spongebob" cartoon) that my kids had given me. When I lived alone in Digby, I would sometimes find it 'out' or in different rooms than I had it. This struck me as odd, as there was no one else in the house that would move it. Sometimes it would be in the middle of the kitchen floor when I awoke in the morning. I must say, it creeped me out. But then one day, I saw Richard dragging it across the house in his mouth. Richard is a cat of 'normal cat size' and the toy was actually larger than him, so you could imagine my amazement seeing the large snail moving quickly across the room. It is definitely something that I wouldn't have believe had I not seen it with my own eyes. From that point on, I believed anything was possible as far as Richard goes.
> 
> So this morning when I opened the bedroom door and saw "The Kitty", I just though that Richard was mixing it up. He sleeps with the kitty on the daybed lately and maybe he was too lazy to venture to my desk to grab the little Pusheen.
> 
> But when I came downstairs to start my day, I found that little Push was missing! Her usual spot at Frankie's feet was empty and she was simply gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of embarrassed to admit the amount of time I spent this morning hunting for her. She is nowhere to be found. It isn't as if we have lots of places where she could be hidden. Things are neat here and there are no piles or places for her to hid. I am truly baffled.
> 
> As I look over to the daybed, I see that Richard had a 'look' on his little furry face. His "Kitty" won't even look me in the eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Pancakes are acting as if nothing happened, and to be honest, their only concern was their early morning meal. I doubt that they were involved. (I seriously don't know if they have the 'brain power' to pull something like this off.
> 
> "The Kitty" is another story . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks a bit too smug to me.
> 
> Jealously can be a powerful motive. Especially among the stuffed-toy community. I am thinking that The Kitty's blue eyes (for the moment at least) turned quite a shade of green, as little Pusheen became Richard's gift of choice to me these past few days. However, because of The Kitty's limited mobility, I have to theorize that this had to be a conspiracy between both The Kitty AND Richard. It is at this point quite baffling to me.
> 
> Crimes of Passion.
> 
> They are real.
> 
> I will definitely keep you all posted on the status of the investigation. I hope that no harm has come to Little Pusheen. My desk looks a bit empty without her.
> 
> On other news today, I wanted to show you all Keith's new plaque for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this welcome sign! It is cool and classy and came out just lovely! You can get the pattern here - SLDK690 - Trick or Treat Welcome Sign - on our site.
> 
> It is another brisk morning here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really beginning to show some color and there is a definite layer of frost on the cars and grass each morning. But for the last several days, these cool mornings warm up to some simply beautiful afternoons.
> 
> I will be drawing today, as I had began some designs and then I wound up scrapping them and starting over. Yes - that happens to all of us. What we are seeing in our heads doesn't always translate to paper perfectly. But I think I am on the right track now and I hope to have something to show you tomorrow. It has been quite a busy week and I have accomplished a great deal even though there seems as if I have little to show for it. Sometimes the 'mental work' is the most productive.
> 
> After going through my first four hours of the day yesterday thinking it was Tuesday (It was WEDNESDAY!) I am pretty certain on the day of the week today. I wish you all a good day and hope you have a fun and creative one. Hopefully I will find my Little Pusheen and my mystery will be solved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


LOL…........Felines are so entertaining. Gr8 story. Have a gr8 day


----------



## KnotCurser

scrollgirl said:


> *A Crime of Passion*
> 
> (Before anyone gets upset - This is just a fun story!)
> 
> I awoke this morning just as I did any other 'normal' day. It wasn't quite daylight yet and the sun was just beginning to peek over the eastern horizon. As it gently but persistently began to illuminate the morning sky, I knew it was time to begin my day.
> 
> I openend my bedroom door to see what my cat, Richard had left me today. Lately, for the past week or so, he has been depositing my little knit Pusheen toy at the threshold to greet me each day. It is his way of telling me he loves me and I found it quite endearing.
> 
> Prior to this new ritual of leaving the Pusheen toy, on occasion he brought his stuffed kitty he sleeps with to share. But since he discovered the little Pusheen that was given as a gift to me a week or so ago, it has been his 'gift of choice'.
> 
> Richard is somewhat odd like that. In many ways, he is very - um - "doglike" in his actions. He is definitely the smartest of my three cats (don't tell the others I said that) and has a good grasp of language and understanding. In all of my years with cats, I have never felt that I connected as much as I do with him.
> 
> Richard has always loved stuffed animals and toys. In the 'old days' I used to have a 12" large stuffed snail (Gary - from the "Spongebob" cartoon) that my kids had given me. When I lived alone in Digby, I would sometimes find it 'out' or in different rooms than I had it. This struck me as odd, as there was no one else in the house that would move it. Sometimes it would be in the middle of the kitchen floor when I awoke in the morning. I must say, it creeped me out. But then one day, I saw Richard dragging it across the house in his mouth. Richard is a cat of 'normal cat size' and the toy was actually larger than him, so you could imagine my amazement seeing the large snail moving quickly across the room. It is definitely something that I wouldn't have believe had I not seen it with my own eyes. From that point on, I believed anything was possible as far as Richard goes.
> 
> So this morning when I opened the bedroom door and saw "The Kitty", I just though that Richard was mixing it up. He sleeps with the kitty on the daybed lately and maybe he was too lazy to venture to my desk to grab the little Pusheen.
> 
> But when I came downstairs to start my day, I found that little Push was missing! Her usual spot at Frankie's feet was empty and she was simply gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of embarrassed to admit the amount of time I spent this morning hunting for her. She is nowhere to be found. It isn't as if we have lots of places where she could be hidden. Things are neat here and there are no piles or places for her to hid. I am truly baffled.
> 
> As I look over to the daybed, I see that Richard had a 'look' on his little furry face. His "Kitty" won't even look me in the eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Pancakes are acting as if nothing happened, and to be honest, their only concern was their early morning meal. I doubt that they were involved. (I seriously don't know if they have the 'brain power' to pull something like this off.
> 
> "The Kitty" is another story . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks a bit too smug to me.
> 
> Jealously can be a powerful motive. Especially among the stuffed-toy community. I am thinking that The Kitty's blue eyes (for the moment at least) turned quite a shade of green, as little Pusheen became Richard's gift of choice to me these past few days. However, because of The Kitty's limited mobility, I have to theorize that this had to be a conspiracy between both The Kitty AND Richard. It is at this point quite baffling to me.
> 
> Crimes of Passion.
> 
> They are real.
> 
> I will definitely keep you all posted on the status of the investigation. I hope that no harm has come to Little Pusheen. My desk looks a bit empty without her.
> 
> On other news today, I wanted to show you all Keith's new plaque for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this welcome sign! It is cool and classy and came out just lovely! You can get the pattern here - SLDK690 - Trick or Treat Welcome Sign - on our site.
> 
> It is another brisk morning here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really beginning to show some color and there is a definite layer of frost on the cars and grass each morning. But for the last several days, these cool mornings warm up to some simply beautiful afternoons.
> 
> I will be drawing today, as I had began some designs and then I wound up scrapping them and starting over. Yes - that happens to all of us. What we are seeing in our heads doesn't always translate to paper perfectly. But I think I am on the right track now and I hope to have something to show you tomorrow. It has been quite a busy week and I have accomplished a great deal even though there seems as if I have little to show for it. Sometimes the 'mental work' is the most productive.
> 
> After going through my first four hours of the day yesterday thinking it was Tuesday (It was WEDNESDAY!) I am pretty certain on the day of the week today. I wish you all a good day and hope you have a fun and creative one. Hopefully I will find my Little Pusheen and my mystery will be solved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Sheila,

You need to get out more. ;-)

You HAVE watched "The Shining", right?

LOL

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Crime of Passion*
> 
> (Before anyone gets upset - This is just a fun story!)
> 
> I awoke this morning just as I did any other 'normal' day. It wasn't quite daylight yet and the sun was just beginning to peek over the eastern horizon. As it gently but persistently began to illuminate the morning sky, I knew it was time to begin my day.
> 
> I openend my bedroom door to see what my cat, Richard had left me today. Lately, for the past week or so, he has been depositing my little knit Pusheen toy at the threshold to greet me each day. It is his way of telling me he loves me and I found it quite endearing.
> 
> Prior to this new ritual of leaving the Pusheen toy, on occasion he brought his stuffed kitty he sleeps with to share. But since he discovered the little Pusheen that was given as a gift to me a week or so ago, it has been his 'gift of choice'.
> 
> Richard is somewhat odd like that. In many ways, he is very - um - "doglike" in his actions. He is definitely the smartest of my three cats (don't tell the others I said that) and has a good grasp of language and understanding. In all of my years with cats, I have never felt that I connected as much as I do with him.
> 
> Richard has always loved stuffed animals and toys. In the 'old days' I used to have a 12" large stuffed snail (Gary - from the "Spongebob" cartoon) that my kids had given me. When I lived alone in Digby, I would sometimes find it 'out' or in different rooms than I had it. This struck me as odd, as there was no one else in the house that would move it. Sometimes it would be in the middle of the kitchen floor when I awoke in the morning. I must say, it creeped me out. But then one day, I saw Richard dragging it across the house in his mouth. Richard is a cat of 'normal cat size' and the toy was actually larger than him, so you could imagine my amazement seeing the large snail moving quickly across the room. It is definitely something that I wouldn't have believe had I not seen it with my own eyes. From that point on, I believed anything was possible as far as Richard goes.
> 
> So this morning when I opened the bedroom door and saw "The Kitty", I just though that Richard was mixing it up. He sleeps with the kitty on the daybed lately and maybe he was too lazy to venture to my desk to grab the little Pusheen.
> 
> But when I came downstairs to start my day, I found that little Push was missing! Her usual spot at Frankie's feet was empty and she was simply gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of embarrassed to admit the amount of time I spent this morning hunting for her. She is nowhere to be found. It isn't as if we have lots of places where she could be hidden. Things are neat here and there are no piles or places for her to hid. I am truly baffled.
> 
> As I look over to the daybed, I see that Richard had a 'look' on his little furry face. His "Kitty" won't even look me in the eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Pancakes are acting as if nothing happened, and to be honest, their only concern was their early morning meal. I doubt that they were involved. (I seriously don't know if they have the 'brain power' to pull something like this off.
> 
> "The Kitty" is another story . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks a bit too smug to me.
> 
> Jealously can be a powerful motive. Especially among the stuffed-toy community. I am thinking that The Kitty's blue eyes (for the moment at least) turned quite a shade of green, as little Pusheen became Richard's gift of choice to me these past few days. However, because of The Kitty's limited mobility, I have to theorize that this had to be a conspiracy between both The Kitty AND Richard. It is at this point quite baffling to me.
> 
> Crimes of Passion.
> 
> They are real.
> 
> I will definitely keep you all posted on the status of the investigation. I hope that no harm has come to Little Pusheen. My desk looks a bit empty without her.
> 
> On other news today, I wanted to show you all Keith's new plaque for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this welcome sign! It is cool and classy and came out just lovely! You can get the pattern here - SLDK690 - Trick or Treat Welcome Sign - on our site.
> 
> It is another brisk morning here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really beginning to show some color and there is a definite layer of frost on the cars and grass each morning. But for the last several days, these cool mornings warm up to some simply beautiful afternoons.
> 
> I will be drawing today, as I had began some designs and then I wound up scrapping them and starting over. Yes - that happens to all of us. What we are seeing in our heads doesn't always translate to paper perfectly. But I think I am on the right track now and I hope to have something to show you tomorrow. It has been quite a busy week and I have accomplished a great deal even though there seems as if I have little to show for it. Sometimes the 'mental work' is the most productive.
> 
> After going through my first four hours of the day yesterday thinking it was Tuesday (It was WEDNESDAY!) I am pretty certain on the day of the week today. I wish you all a good day and hope you have a fun and creative one. Hopefully I will find my Little Pusheen and my mystery will be solved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


LOL! Welcome to my life, Bob! Still no Pusheen here. Yes - it occupies more of my mind than it should . . .

Yes - they are entertaining, Roger. But kidnapping (cat-napping???) is a crime.

I wish you both well! 

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *A Crime of Passion*
> 
> (Before anyone gets upset - This is just a fun story!)
> 
> I awoke this morning just as I did any other 'normal' day. It wasn't quite daylight yet and the sun was just beginning to peek over the eastern horizon. As it gently but persistently began to illuminate the morning sky, I knew it was time to begin my day.
> 
> I openend my bedroom door to see what my cat, Richard had left me today. Lately, for the past week or so, he has been depositing my little knit Pusheen toy at the threshold to greet me each day. It is his way of telling me he loves me and I found it quite endearing.
> 
> Prior to this new ritual of leaving the Pusheen toy, on occasion he brought his stuffed kitty he sleeps with to share. But since he discovered the little Pusheen that was given as a gift to me a week or so ago, it has been his 'gift of choice'.
> 
> Richard is somewhat odd like that. In many ways, he is very - um - "doglike" in his actions. He is definitely the smartest of my three cats (don't tell the others I said that) and has a good grasp of language and understanding. In all of my years with cats, I have never felt that I connected as much as I do with him.
> 
> Richard has always loved stuffed animals and toys. In the 'old days' I used to have a 12" large stuffed snail (Gary - from the "Spongebob" cartoon) that my kids had given me. When I lived alone in Digby, I would sometimes find it 'out' or in different rooms than I had it. This struck me as odd, as there was no one else in the house that would move it. Sometimes it would be in the middle of the kitchen floor when I awoke in the morning. I must say, it creeped me out. But then one day, I saw Richard dragging it across the house in his mouth. Richard is a cat of 'normal cat size' and the toy was actually larger than him, so you could imagine my amazement seeing the large snail moving quickly across the room. It is definitely something that I wouldn't have believe had I not seen it with my own eyes. From that point on, I believed anything was possible as far as Richard goes.
> 
> So this morning when I opened the bedroom door and saw "The Kitty", I just though that Richard was mixing it up. He sleeps with the kitty on the daybed lately and maybe he was too lazy to venture to my desk to grab the little Pusheen.
> 
> But when I came downstairs to start my day, I found that little Push was missing! Her usual spot at Frankie's feet was empty and she was simply gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of embarrassed to admit the amount of time I spent this morning hunting for her. She is nowhere to be found. It isn't as if we have lots of places where she could be hidden. Things are neat here and there are no piles or places for her to hid. I am truly baffled.
> 
> As I look over to the daybed, I see that Richard had a 'look' on his little furry face. His "Kitty" won't even look me in the eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Pancakes are acting as if nothing happened, and to be honest, their only concern was their early morning meal. I doubt that they were involved. (I seriously don't know if they have the 'brain power' to pull something like this off.
> 
> "The Kitty" is another story . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks a bit too smug to me.
> 
> Jealously can be a powerful motive. Especially among the stuffed-toy community. I am thinking that The Kitty's blue eyes (for the moment at least) turned quite a shade of green, as little Pusheen became Richard's gift of choice to me these past few days. However, because of The Kitty's limited mobility, I have to theorize that this had to be a conspiracy between both The Kitty AND Richard. It is at this point quite baffling to me.
> 
> Crimes of Passion.
> 
> They are real.
> 
> I will definitely keep you all posted on the status of the investigation. I hope that no harm has come to Little Pusheen. My desk looks a bit empty without her.
> 
> On other news today, I wanted to show you all Keith's new plaque for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this welcome sign! It is cool and classy and came out just lovely! You can get the pattern here - SLDK690 - Trick or Treat Welcome Sign - on our site.
> 
> It is another brisk morning here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really beginning to show some color and there is a definite layer of frost on the cars and grass each morning. But for the last several days, these cool mornings warm up to some simply beautiful afternoons.
> 
> I will be drawing today, as I had began some designs and then I wound up scrapping them and starting over. Yes - that happens to all of us. What we are seeing in our heads doesn't always translate to paper perfectly. But I think I am on the right track now and I hope to have something to show you tomorrow. It has been quite a busy week and I have accomplished a great deal even though there seems as if I have little to show for it. Sometimes the 'mental work' is the most productive.
> 
> After going through my first four hours of the day yesterday thinking it was Tuesday (It was WEDNESDAY!) I am pretty certain on the day of the week today. I wish you all a good day and hope you have a fun and creative one. Hopefully I will find my Little Pusheen and my mystery will be solved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


We have one cat that actually two. outside cats to keep the mice population in check out in the country where we live. The one cat that we own was given to us by friends as the ones before, now there is another cat. Sometimes when I would drive in I would see a streak of something disappearing. Out the window I saw it sunning himself by the green house. last winter i always put extra food out, he eventually would watch at a distance and by spring he would come abit closer and I would talk to him. I was out paying attention to our cat, who would roll over on the ground. The wild cat watched him and then ventured to the edge of the gravel and rolled over on the ground too. By the time I left this summer he would come for the food and wait 15 feet away. I hope he is there when I get back, but after being gone tw0 months it will quite awhile befor he trusts me alittle. Maybe someday he will let me touch him. One must be kind to Gods creatures and meet their needs when necesary. Thanks for the story


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Crime of Passion*
> 
> (Before anyone gets upset - This is just a fun story!)
> 
> I awoke this morning just as I did any other 'normal' day. It wasn't quite daylight yet and the sun was just beginning to peek over the eastern horizon. As it gently but persistently began to illuminate the morning sky, I knew it was time to begin my day.
> 
> I openend my bedroom door to see what my cat, Richard had left me today. Lately, for the past week or so, he has been depositing my little knit Pusheen toy at the threshold to greet me each day. It is his way of telling me he loves me and I found it quite endearing.
> 
> Prior to this new ritual of leaving the Pusheen toy, on occasion he brought his stuffed kitty he sleeps with to share. But since he discovered the little Pusheen that was given as a gift to me a week or so ago, it has been his 'gift of choice'.
> 
> Richard is somewhat odd like that. In many ways, he is very - um - "doglike" in his actions. He is definitely the smartest of my three cats (don't tell the others I said that) and has a good grasp of language and understanding. In all of my years with cats, I have never felt that I connected as much as I do with him.
> 
> Richard has always loved stuffed animals and toys. In the 'old days' I used to have a 12" large stuffed snail (Gary - from the "Spongebob" cartoon) that my kids had given me. When I lived alone in Digby, I would sometimes find it 'out' or in different rooms than I had it. This struck me as odd, as there was no one else in the house that would move it. Sometimes it would be in the middle of the kitchen floor when I awoke in the morning. I must say, it creeped me out. But then one day, I saw Richard dragging it across the house in his mouth. Richard is a cat of 'normal cat size' and the toy was actually larger than him, so you could imagine my amazement seeing the large snail moving quickly across the room. It is definitely something that I wouldn't have believe had I not seen it with my own eyes. From that point on, I believed anything was possible as far as Richard goes.
> 
> So this morning when I opened the bedroom door and saw "The Kitty", I just though that Richard was mixing it up. He sleeps with the kitty on the daybed lately and maybe he was too lazy to venture to my desk to grab the little Pusheen.
> 
> But when I came downstairs to start my day, I found that little Push was missing! Her usual spot at Frankie's feet was empty and she was simply gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of embarrassed to admit the amount of time I spent this morning hunting for her. She is nowhere to be found. It isn't as if we have lots of places where she could be hidden. Things are neat here and there are no piles or places for her to hid. I am truly baffled.
> 
> As I look over to the daybed, I see that Richard had a 'look' on his little furry face. His "Kitty" won't even look me in the eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco and Pancakes are acting as if nothing happened, and to be honest, their only concern was their early morning meal. I doubt that they were involved. (I seriously don't know if they have the 'brain power' to pull something like this off.
> 
> "The Kitty" is another story . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks a bit too smug to me.
> 
> Jealously can be a powerful motive. Especially among the stuffed-toy community. I am thinking that The Kitty's blue eyes (for the moment at least) turned quite a shade of green, as little Pusheen became Richard's gift of choice to me these past few days. However, because of The Kitty's limited mobility, I have to theorize that this had to be a conspiracy between both The Kitty AND Richard. It is at this point quite baffling to me.
> 
> Crimes of Passion.
> 
> They are real.
> 
> I will definitely keep you all posted on the status of the investigation. I hope that no harm has come to Little Pusheen. My desk looks a bit empty without her.
> 
> On other news today, I wanted to show you all Keith's new plaque for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this welcome sign! It is cool and classy and came out just lovely! You can get the pattern here - SLDK690 - Trick or Treat Welcome Sign - on our site.
> 
> It is another brisk morning here in Nova Scotia. The trees are really beginning to show some color and there is a definite layer of frost on the cars and grass each morning. But for the last several days, these cool mornings warm up to some simply beautiful afternoons.
> 
> I will be drawing today, as I had began some designs and then I wound up scrapping them and starting over. Yes - that happens to all of us. What we are seeing in our heads doesn't always translate to paper perfectly. But I think I am on the right track now and I hope to have something to show you tomorrow. It has been quite a busy week and I have accomplished a great deal even though there seems as if I have little to show for it. Sometimes the 'mental work' is the most productive.
> 
> After going through my first four hours of the day yesterday thinking it was Tuesday (It was WEDNESDAY!) I am pretty certain on the day of the week today. I wish you all a good day and hope you have a fun and creative one. Hopefully I will find my Little Pusheen and my mystery will be solved.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


We have a cat that passes by several times a day that I simply call "The White Kitty". I believe that he/she is a stray, but several doors down there is a lady with a barn that houses many strays. She cares for them and makes sure they are spayed/neutered and the White Kitty seems to always be coming or going in that direction. So I hope she is well cared-for (I will call it a "she" until I find out otherwise.) I hope your little friend is there when you return home. Have a great weekend!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mystery SOLVED! *

I am happy to report today that the "Mystery of the Missing Little Pusheen" has been SOLVED! (I know that you all have probably lost sleep over it!  ) It seems that when Keith awoke and got out of bed, there was the little toy snuggled into the covers with him! Apparently, Richard my kitty had brought me the Little Pusheen earlier and then left the ADDITIONAL Kitty at the doorway after Keith came to bed and the door was closed. So he really had brought me TWO toys that night! I am truly loved!










I am happy that I stayed with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset while doing the investigation. Otherwise, I would have felt bad had I admonished him prematurely only to later find that the only crime he was guilty of was loving me! I suppose we can learn a lesson in just about anything, can't we.

The rest of the day was somewhat uneventful, with me spending the afternoon working on my new scroll saw pattern. Here is a little hint of what is yet to come:










I am rather excited about this designs now that I have a clear direction that I am heading with it. It will be a fun and new style of project for me to do and I hope my customers like it as well. I plan on working on it and finishing up the drawing today so I have a good photo of it for you next time. You will have to come back and see. 

In other work, I spent the evening working on my "Day 9" ornaments of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" series from her Christmas Blessings books. (Links are all live if you want to check them out.) I need to speed along with these in order to keep on my personal timeline for them.

The other day I base coated the six ornaments and transferred the main design:










The "Ladies Dancing" are all based and the fun stuff is next:










I only finished one of the skirts before I pooped out though -










But I am still doing OK and hope to keep moving with them. I just have to remain focused. 

I awoke this morning to what is becoming my usual greeting - Little Pusheen at my doorstep. I was happy to see her there and it is a wonderful feeling to be loved so much by my cat, Richard. It is a great way to start the day and a wonderful testament of his fondness for me. It is all good.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I will be working on my project(s) all weekend long. I have several that I am doing at once as well as orders to cut. It will be a very busy time for me.

I hope you have a great one, too and that those of my followers who are in the path of Matthew are safe.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Mystery SOLVED! *
> 
> I am happy to report today that the "Mystery of the Missing Little Pusheen" has been SOLVED! (I know that you all have probably lost sleep over it!  ) It seems that when Keith awoke and got out of bed, there was the little toy snuggled into the covers with him! Apparently, Richard my kitty had brought me the Little Pusheen earlier and then left the ADDITIONAL Kitty at the doorway after Keith came to bed and the door was closed. So he really had brought me TWO toys that night! I am truly loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that I stayed with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset while doing the investigation. Otherwise, I would have felt bad had I admonished him prematurely only to later find that the only crime he was guilty of was loving me! I suppose we can learn a lesson in just about anything, can't we.
> 
> The rest of the day was somewhat uneventful, with me spending the afternoon working on my new scroll saw pattern. Here is a little hint of what is yet to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather excited about this designs now that I have a clear direction that I am heading with it. It will be a fun and new style of project for me to do and I hope my customers like it as well. I plan on working on it and finishing up the drawing today so I have a good photo of it for you next time. You will have to come back and see.
> 
> In other work, I spent the evening working on my "Day 9" ornaments of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" series from her Christmas Blessings books. (Links are all live if you want to check them out.) I need to speed along with these in order to keep on my personal timeline for them.
> 
> The other day I base coated the six ornaments and transferred the main design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Ladies Dancing" are all based and the fun stuff is next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only finished one of the skirts before I pooped out though -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still doing OK and hope to keep moving with them. I just have to remain focused.
> 
> I awoke this morning to what is becoming my usual greeting - Little Pusheen at my doorstep. I was happy to see her there and it is a wonderful feeling to be loved so much by my cat, Richard. It is a great way to start the day and a wonderful testament of his fondness for me. It is all good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I will be working on my project(s) all weekend long. I have several that I am doing at once as well as orders to cut. It will be a very busy time for me.
> 
> I hope you have a great one, too and that those of my followers who are in the path of Matthew are safe.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


And you are loved by all for 1786 reasons


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mystery SOLVED! *
> 
> I am happy to report today that the "Mystery of the Missing Little Pusheen" has been SOLVED! (I know that you all have probably lost sleep over it!  ) It seems that when Keith awoke and got out of bed, there was the little toy snuggled into the covers with him! Apparently, Richard my kitty had brought me the Little Pusheen earlier and then left the ADDITIONAL Kitty at the doorway after Keith came to bed and the door was closed. So he really had brought me TWO toys that night! I am truly loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that I stayed with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset while doing the investigation. Otherwise, I would have felt bad had I admonished him prematurely only to later find that the only crime he was guilty of was loving me! I suppose we can learn a lesson in just about anything, can't we.
> 
> The rest of the day was somewhat uneventful, with me spending the afternoon working on my new scroll saw pattern. Here is a little hint of what is yet to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather excited about this designs now that I have a clear direction that I am heading with it. It will be a fun and new style of project for me to do and I hope my customers like it as well. I plan on working on it and finishing up the drawing today so I have a good photo of it for you next time. You will have to come back and see.
> 
> In other work, I spent the evening working on my "Day 9" ornaments of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" series from her Christmas Blessings books. (Links are all live if you want to check them out.) I need to speed along with these in order to keep on my personal timeline for them.
> 
> The other day I base coated the six ornaments and transferred the main design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Ladies Dancing" are all based and the fun stuff is next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only finished one of the skirts before I pooped out though -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still doing OK and hope to keep moving with them. I just have to remain focused.
> 
> I awoke this morning to what is becoming my usual greeting - Little Pusheen at my doorstep. I was happy to see her there and it is a wonderful feeling to be loved so much by my cat, Richard. It is a great way to start the day and a wonderful testament of his fondness for me. It is all good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I will be working on my project(s) all weekend long. I have several that I am doing at once as well as orders to cut. It will be a very busy time for me.
> 
> I hope you have a great one, too and that those of my followers who are in the path of Matthew are safe.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Aww! Thank you very much, Brian! 

My goal is not to annoy people too much!


----------



## Rick13403

scrollgirl said:


> *Mystery SOLVED! *
> 
> I am happy to report today that the "Mystery of the Missing Little Pusheen" has been SOLVED! (I know that you all have probably lost sleep over it!  ) It seems that when Keith awoke and got out of bed, there was the little toy snuggled into the covers with him! Apparently, Richard my kitty had brought me the Little Pusheen earlier and then left the ADDITIONAL Kitty at the doorway after Keith came to bed and the door was closed. So he really had brought me TWO toys that night! I am truly loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that I stayed with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset while doing the investigation. Otherwise, I would have felt bad had I admonished him prematurely only to later find that the only crime he was guilty of was loving me! I suppose we can learn a lesson in just about anything, can't we.
> 
> The rest of the day was somewhat uneventful, with me spending the afternoon working on my new scroll saw pattern. Here is a little hint of what is yet to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather excited about this designs now that I have a clear direction that I am heading with it. It will be a fun and new style of project for me to do and I hope my customers like it as well. I plan on working on it and finishing up the drawing today so I have a good photo of it for you next time. You will have to come back and see.
> 
> In other work, I spent the evening working on my "Day 9" ornaments of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" series from her Christmas Blessings books. (Links are all live if you want to check them out.) I need to speed along with these in order to keep on my personal timeline for them.
> 
> The other day I base coated the six ornaments and transferred the main design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Ladies Dancing" are all based and the fun stuff is next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only finished one of the skirts before I pooped out though -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still doing OK and hope to keep moving with them. I just have to remain focused.
> 
> I awoke this morning to what is becoming my usual greeting - Little Pusheen at my doorstep. I was happy to see her there and it is a wonderful feeling to be loved so much by my cat, Richard. It is a great way to start the day and a wonderful testament of his fondness for me. It is all good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I will be working on my project(s) all weekend long. I have several that I am doing at once as well as orders to cut. It will be a very busy time for me.
> 
> I hope you have a great one, too and that those of my followers who are in the path of Matthew are safe.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good evening Sheila,
I just got back from spending the day at New England Traditions and got a chance to meet and talk to Lynne Andrews. I also got a chance to catch up with Laurie Spletz. Lynne was real nice to talk to and she gave my friend some good tips before we left her booth. I always have a good time talking to Laurie and manage to pick up some good tips from her even though I am not a painter. We also sat in on Kim Houge's mini seminar about thinking outside the box. All in all it was a good day.
I was glad to read that your mystery was solved. Hope you and Keith have a great weekend.
Rick


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *Mystery SOLVED! *
> 
> I am happy to report today that the "Mystery of the Missing Little Pusheen" has been SOLVED! (I know that you all have probably lost sleep over it!  ) It seems that when Keith awoke and got out of bed, there was the little toy snuggled into the covers with him! Apparently, Richard my kitty had brought me the Little Pusheen earlier and then left the ADDITIONAL Kitty at the doorway after Keith came to bed and the door was closed. So he really had brought me TWO toys that night! I am truly loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that I stayed with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset while doing the investigation. Otherwise, I would have felt bad had I admonished him prematurely only to later find that the only crime he was guilty of was loving me! I suppose we can learn a lesson in just about anything, can't we.
> 
> The rest of the day was somewhat uneventful, with me spending the afternoon working on my new scroll saw pattern. Here is a little hint of what is yet to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather excited about this designs now that I have a clear direction that I am heading with it. It will be a fun and new style of project for me to do and I hope my customers like it as well. I plan on working on it and finishing up the drawing today so I have a good photo of it for you next time. You will have to come back and see.
> 
> In other work, I spent the evening working on my "Day 9" ornaments of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" series from her Christmas Blessings books. (Links are all live if you want to check them out.) I need to speed along with these in order to keep on my personal timeline for them.
> 
> The other day I base coated the six ornaments and transferred the main design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Ladies Dancing" are all based and the fun stuff is next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only finished one of the skirts before I pooped out though -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still doing OK and hope to keep moving with them. I just have to remain focused.
> 
> I awoke this morning to what is becoming my usual greeting - Little Pusheen at my doorstep. I was happy to see her there and it is a wonderful feeling to be loved so much by my cat, Richard. It is a great way to start the day and a wonderful testament of his fondness for me. It is all good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I will be working on my project(s) all weekend long. I have several that I am doing at once as well as orders to cut. It will be a very busy time for me.
> 
> I hope you have a great one, too and that those of my followers who are in the path of Matthew are safe.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Exciting news


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mystery SOLVED! *
> 
> I am happy to report today that the "Mystery of the Missing Little Pusheen" has been SOLVED! (I know that you all have probably lost sleep over it!  ) It seems that when Keith awoke and got out of bed, there was the little toy snuggled into the covers with him! Apparently, Richard my kitty had brought me the Little Pusheen earlier and then left the ADDITIONAL Kitty at the doorway after Keith came to bed and the door was closed. So he really had brought me TWO toys that night! I am truly loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that I stayed with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset while doing the investigation. Otherwise, I would have felt bad had I admonished him prematurely only to later find that the only crime he was guilty of was loving me! I suppose we can learn a lesson in just about anything, can't we.
> 
> The rest of the day was somewhat uneventful, with me spending the afternoon working on my new scroll saw pattern. Here is a little hint of what is yet to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather excited about this designs now that I have a clear direction that I am heading with it. It will be a fun and new style of project for me to do and I hope my customers like it as well. I plan on working on it and finishing up the drawing today so I have a good photo of it for you next time. You will have to come back and see.
> 
> In other work, I spent the evening working on my "Day 9" ornaments of Lynne Andrews' "12 Days of Christmas" series from her Christmas Blessings books. (Links are all live if you want to check them out.) I need to speed along with these in order to keep on my personal timeline for them.
> 
> The other day I base coated the six ornaments and transferred the main design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Ladies Dancing" are all based and the fun stuff is next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only finished one of the skirts before I pooped out though -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still doing OK and hope to keep moving with them. I just have to remain focused.
> 
> I awoke this morning to what is becoming my usual greeting - Little Pusheen at my doorstep. I was happy to see her there and it is a wonderful feeling to be loved so much by my cat, Richard. It is a great way to start the day and a wonderful testament of his fondness for me. It is all good.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. I will be working on my project(s) all weekend long. I have several that I am doing at once as well as orders to cut. It will be a very busy time for me.
> 
> I hope you have a great one, too and that those of my followers who are in the path of Matthew are safe.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Oh, Rick! I am so jealous! (Really - I am happy for you!) I am going to try so hard to attend that show next year and I am making plans for it. I hope they come to be! You met so many of my favorite designers! I am sure it was inspiring.

Yes - I am thrilled that Little Pusheen is safe and sound. It is good to be loved! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*First Snow of the Year*

I woke up this morning to a light blanket of white snow. It isn't the soft, fluffy snow that you see in movies though. It is the wet snow that was almost rain and by the time you see it on the ground, it is more like slush than anything. The streets are clear, as they are too warm for it to stick, but they are deceptively slippery. Winter is definitely knocking at the door.

It is still falling now as I write, but it is more of a chunky rain than snow. The sun just came up but there is layer of gray clouds so it is impossible to see. It is going to be a sloppy and wet day, it appears.

Last night while driving home from dinner (which was yummy!) it was nice to see how many people already had their holiday decorations up. The mild weather must have encouraged people to get on with their outdoor decorating, as it seemed to me that there were quite a bit more displays up than I recalled from last year. I love driving at night. Maybe because it is easier on my eyes. But it always seems so different in the dark, especially living in the country.

Recently we took one of our daily walks in the evening and it amazed me how different things seemed, even though we were on the path that were had walked so many times before. We only had a small flashlight with us though and in the future I think that a larger one would be in order. We stayed on the path for that walk, which is less than a dirt road but more than an undefined trail, and it was an entirely different experience.

I want to continue the daily walks throughout the winter, weather permitting. I think it will be good for me to get out every day and not only get some exercise and fresh air, but clear my mind. I have some wonderful hiking boots that are comfortable and waterproof and I know if I dress in layers that the hour or so in the cold won't be a problem. I will try to remember once in a while to take pictures, so you all can see the beautiful landscape that I live in. It will probably inspire many of you also.

I did some organizational stuff yesterday. I always feel good when things are in place. I feel that I am most productive in that type of environment, especially with living in such a small place.

Today will be a day of further organization and I need to get a project done. I had promised Bernie's sister that I would make her a pair of earrings like I had given to Ellen several years ago. They were little wooden cardinals that I made out of birch plywood and hand-painted. Because they are quite small (only about an inch in diameter) there isn't a lot of detail, but there is enough to make them look nice. When I met her a month or so ago, she had asked me if I would make a set for her and I agreed to do it. I had honestly forgotten about it until I received a call from Ellen on Saturday saying she was inquiring about them. (YIKES!)

I am happy that it is a good time and that I can shift things around and get them done. I should be able to do so today, so hopefully I will have pictures of them tomorrow.

I love the diversity of what I do. It seems that between designing, scrolling, painting, office work, customer service, website stuff and dealing with all the wholesalers, editors and companies that there is always something fun and exciting to keep me busy. It is a lot to think about sometimes, but I think that it is what I thrive on and makes the job wonderful. It doesn't even feel like work most of the time.

I hope you all enjoy your day today. Have a happy, wonderful and creative Monday.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *First Snow of the Year*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a light blanket of white snow. It isn't the soft, fluffy snow that you see in movies though. It is the wet snow that was almost rain and by the time you see it on the ground, it is more like slush than anything. The streets are clear, as they are too warm for it to stick, but they are deceptively slippery. Winter is definitely knocking at the door.
> 
> It is still falling now as I write, but it is more of a chunky rain than snow. The sun just came up but there is layer of gray clouds so it is impossible to see. It is going to be a sloppy and wet day, it appears.
> 
> Last night while driving home from dinner (which was yummy!) it was nice to see how many people already had their holiday decorations up. The mild weather must have encouraged people to get on with their outdoor decorating, as it seemed to me that there were quite a bit more displays up than I recalled from last year. I love driving at night. Maybe because it is easier on my eyes. But it always seems so different in the dark, especially living in the country.
> 
> Recently we took one of our daily walks in the evening and it amazed me how different things seemed, even though we were on the path that were had walked so many times before. We only had a small flashlight with us though and in the future I think that a larger one would be in order. We stayed on the path for that walk, which is less than a dirt road but more than an undefined trail, and it was an entirely different experience.
> 
> I want to continue the daily walks throughout the winter, weather permitting. I think it will be good for me to get out every day and not only get some exercise and fresh air, but clear my mind. I have some wonderful hiking boots that are comfortable and waterproof and I know if I dress in layers that the hour or so in the cold won't be a problem. I will try to remember once in a while to take pictures, so you all can see the beautiful landscape that I live in. It will probably inspire many of you also.
> 
> I did some organizational stuff yesterday. I always feel good when things are in place. I feel that I am most productive in that type of environment, especially with living in such a small place.
> 
> Today will be a day of further organization and I need to get a project done. I had promised Bernie's sister that I would make her a pair of earrings like I had given to Ellen several years ago. They were little wooden cardinals that I made out of birch plywood and hand-painted. Because they are quite small (only about an inch in diameter) there isn't a lot of detail, but there is enough to make them look nice. When I met her a month or so ago, she had asked me if I would make a set for her and I agreed to do it. I had honestly forgotten about it until I received a call from Ellen on Saturday saying she was inquiring about them. (YIKES!)
> 
> I am happy that it is a good time and that I can shift things around and get them done. I should be able to do so today, so hopefully I will have pictures of them tomorrow.
> 
> I love the diversity of what I do. It seems that between designing, scrolling, painting, office work, customer service, website stuff and dealing with all the wholesalers, editors and companies that there is always something fun and exciting to keep me busy. It is a lot to think about sometimes, but I think that it is what I thrive on and makes the job wonderful. It doesn't even feel like work most of the time.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day today. Have a happy, wonderful and creative Monday.


doesn´t she know great things take the time it takes not a second less or more….LOL
not good Sheila 
I remember your winther pictures from last winther and its a very nice landskabe.
here our blitz has crawled back to the cave for now so we can relax a little after the not 
so freindly talk with it 
fortunely only a few inches on the island witsh is nothing compare to the rest of Denmark

a great day to you too Sheila
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

I feel as if I haven't done you all justice lately. Things have been quite busy here and I have been burning the oil late to try to squeeze more hours from the day. Because of that, something has to give and I find myself not getting up until after 6am in the morning. That may sound pretty early to some of you, but I always said that any time I put in before six was like a 'bonus' for me because I seemed to be so productive at that early hour. Any time I awoke that was after about 4:30 was a good time to start my day. But 'laziness' has set in and it seems that I don't see the light of day until around seven. It has just thrown me off a bit.

But we do the best we can and sometimes that means adjusting and compromising. I find that those who are able to adjust and change their plans easily are often the happiest (and ultimately the most productive) people around. They take each change with a grain of salt, and accept those 'hiccups' as part of life - without anxiety or disappointment. I like that attitude and I try to be that way myself. Giving myself a break for not accomplishing everything I have intended to is something that was difficult for me to embrace, but I can see the advantage it offers. I would rather go through life happy and relaxed than full of frustration and anxiety. It is something that I am sure most of you can understand.

Yesterday was our Thanksgiving here in Canada. (YES! Already!) I have been in this country for 12 years now and it is still kind of 'odd' for me to celebrate this holiday so early in the year. Early compared to when my home country (the USA) celebrates it, anyway.) Over the years though, I have come to embrace not only early October as a day of Thanksgiving, but also kept the late November one in my heart as well. After all - I have so much that I am grateful for that I could probably call any and every day of the year "Thanksgiving".

This year however, we had a glitch. Our dear friend Bernie Bell (whom I call my "Canadian dad") was feeling under the weather. We have traditionally spent this day at Bernie and Ellen's cabin on the lake with their daughter and now Keith and his mom and I. Over the years, there have been additional family members who have been around, but their grand children have since moved to other parts of the country and it is now the six of us who are left. We love the time together though and always have a wonderful visit and meal.

The fact that it was cancelled was troubling not because we were missing a meal, but the company and my worries about Bernie in general. Lately it seems that his health is sometimes touch and go and as the years go by, there are the normal thoughts and concerns that go with loving someone who is aging. We know that these visits are to be cherished and appreciated and we enjoy them to the fullest.

I am happy to say that Bernie is feeling much better today and we are going to be having our dinner this afternoon. I just received the call as I started writing and I am relieved and happy. So I will finish writing here and get on with things. I still have to make my stuffing. 

I did want to announce a couple of new things that we put on the site yesterday. We updated it and sent out our newsletter in the afternoon. I wanted to highlight some of the new things we have for those of you who don't receive the newsletter . . .

I have a new plaque pattern that I designed last week. (SLD533 - Autumn Greetings Layered Plaque Pattern) It is a layered plaque and I really love how it turned out:










Keith has a new plaque design as well. His "SLDK691 - Don't quit your Daydreams" plaque is appropriate for any time or occasion.










We also added a special pattern bundle of Christmas ornament patterns. These are some of our best-selling patterns and we put them together for a limited time into a set.










You can see more about the set HERE on our site.

We also switched up the things on our Pattern Specials page, so there are some discounted prices on our other patterns as well. There are some great holiday scroll saw patterns as well as painting patterns there on special.

So that is about it in a nutshell.

I really am trying to get myself back on track. I kind of flip from feeling good about things to thinking I can do better. I suppose that makes me 'human'. 

It is off to make some stuffing for me and then off to dinner. I am going to relax and enjoy my day with my wonderful Canadian family. I have a great deal to be thankful for and it deserves the time and celebration that I am going to give it.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I feel as if I haven't done you all justice lately. Things have been quite busy here and I have been burning the oil late to try to squeeze more hours from the day. Because of that, something has to give and I find myself not getting up until after 6am in the morning. That may sound pretty early to some of you, but I always said that any time I put in before six was like a 'bonus' for me because I seemed to be so productive at that early hour. Any time I awoke that was after about 4:30 was a good time to start my day. But 'laziness' has set in and it seems that I don't see the light of day until around seven. It has just thrown me off a bit.
> 
> But we do the best we can and sometimes that means adjusting and compromising. I find that those who are able to adjust and change their plans easily are often the happiest (and ultimately the most productive) people around. They take each change with a grain of salt, and accept those 'hiccups' as part of life - without anxiety or disappointment. I like that attitude and I try to be that way myself. Giving myself a break for not accomplishing everything I have intended to is something that was difficult for me to embrace, but I can see the advantage it offers. I would rather go through life happy and relaxed than full of frustration and anxiety. It is something that I am sure most of you can understand.
> 
> Yesterday was our Thanksgiving here in Canada. (YES! Already!) I have been in this country for 12 years now and it is still kind of 'odd' for me to celebrate this holiday so early in the year. Early compared to when my home country (the USA) celebrates it, anyway.) Over the years though, I have come to embrace not only early October as a day of Thanksgiving, but also kept the late November one in my heart as well. After all - I have so much that I am grateful for that I could probably call any and every day of the year "Thanksgiving".
> 
> This year however, we had a glitch. Our dear friend Bernie Bell (whom I call my "Canadian dad") was feeling under the weather. We have traditionally spent this day at Bernie and Ellen's cabin on the lake with their daughter and now Keith and his mom and I. Over the years, there have been additional family members who have been around, but their grand children have since moved to other parts of the country and it is now the six of us who are left. We love the time together though and always have a wonderful visit and meal.
> 
> The fact that it was cancelled was troubling not because we were missing a meal, but the company and my worries about Bernie in general. Lately it seems that his health is sometimes touch and go and as the years go by, there are the normal thoughts and concerns that go with loving someone who is aging. We know that these visits are to be cherished and appreciated and we enjoy them to the fullest.
> 
> I am happy to say that Bernie is feeling much better today and we are going to be having our dinner this afternoon. I just received the call as I started writing and I am relieved and happy. So I will finish writing here and get on with things. I still have to make my stuffing.
> 
> I did want to announce a couple of new things that we put on the site yesterday. We updated it and sent out our newsletter in the afternoon. I wanted to highlight some of the new things we have for those of you who don't receive the newsletter . . .
> 
> I have a new plaque pattern that I designed last week. (SLD533 - Autumn Greetings Layered Plaque Pattern) It is a layered plaque and I really love how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith has a new plaque design as well. His "SLDK691 - Don't quit your Daydreams" plaque is appropriate for any time or occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added a special pattern bundle of Christmas ornament patterns. These are some of our best-selling patterns and we put them together for a limited time into a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more about the set HERE on our site.
> 
> We also switched up the things on our Pattern Specials page, so there are some discounted prices on our other patterns as well. There are some great holiday scroll saw patterns as well as painting patterns there on special.
> 
> So that is about it in a nutshell.
> 
> I really am trying to get myself back on track. I kind of flip from feeling good about things to thinking I can do better. I suppose that makes me 'human'.
> 
> It is off to make some stuffing for me and then off to dinner. I am going to relax and enjoy my day with my wonderful Canadian family. I have a great deal to be thankful for and it deserves the time and celebration that I am going to give it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Beautiful plaques Sheila. Hope you had a great Thanksgiving dinner and you found Bernie well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I feel as if I haven't done you all justice lately. Things have been quite busy here and I have been burning the oil late to try to squeeze more hours from the day. Because of that, something has to give and I find myself not getting up until after 6am in the morning. That may sound pretty early to some of you, but I always said that any time I put in before six was like a 'bonus' for me because I seemed to be so productive at that early hour. Any time I awoke that was after about 4:30 was a good time to start my day. But 'laziness' has set in and it seems that I don't see the light of day until around seven. It has just thrown me off a bit.
> 
> But we do the best we can and sometimes that means adjusting and compromising. I find that those who are able to adjust and change their plans easily are often the happiest (and ultimately the most productive) people around. They take each change with a grain of salt, and accept those 'hiccups' as part of life - without anxiety or disappointment. I like that attitude and I try to be that way myself. Giving myself a break for not accomplishing everything I have intended to is something that was difficult for me to embrace, but I can see the advantage it offers. I would rather go through life happy and relaxed than full of frustration and anxiety. It is something that I am sure most of you can understand.
> 
> Yesterday was our Thanksgiving here in Canada. (YES! Already!) I have been in this country for 12 years now and it is still kind of 'odd' for me to celebrate this holiday so early in the year. Early compared to when my home country (the USA) celebrates it, anyway.) Over the years though, I have come to embrace not only early October as a day of Thanksgiving, but also kept the late November one in my heart as well. After all - I have so much that I am grateful for that I could probably call any and every day of the year "Thanksgiving".
> 
> This year however, we had a glitch. Our dear friend Bernie Bell (whom I call my "Canadian dad") was feeling under the weather. We have traditionally spent this day at Bernie and Ellen's cabin on the lake with their daughter and now Keith and his mom and I. Over the years, there have been additional family members who have been around, but their grand children have since moved to other parts of the country and it is now the six of us who are left. We love the time together though and always have a wonderful visit and meal.
> 
> The fact that it was cancelled was troubling not because we were missing a meal, but the company and my worries about Bernie in general. Lately it seems that his health is sometimes touch and go and as the years go by, there are the normal thoughts and concerns that go with loving someone who is aging. We know that these visits are to be cherished and appreciated and we enjoy them to the fullest.
> 
> I am happy to say that Bernie is feeling much better today and we are going to be having our dinner this afternoon. I just received the call as I started writing and I am relieved and happy. So I will finish writing here and get on with things. I still have to make my stuffing.
> 
> I did want to announce a couple of new things that we put on the site yesterday. We updated it and sent out our newsletter in the afternoon. I wanted to highlight some of the new things we have for those of you who don't receive the newsletter . . .
> 
> I have a new plaque pattern that I designed last week. (SLD533 - Autumn Greetings Layered Plaque Pattern) It is a layered plaque and I really love how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith has a new plaque design as well. His "SLDK691 - Don't quit your Daydreams" plaque is appropriate for any time or occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added a special pattern bundle of Christmas ornament patterns. These are some of our best-selling patterns and we put them together for a limited time into a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more about the set HERE on our site.
> 
> We also switched up the things on our Pattern Specials page, so there are some discounted prices on our other patterns as well. There are some great holiday scroll saw patterns as well as painting patterns there on special.
> 
> So that is about it in a nutshell.
> 
> I really am trying to get myself back on track. I kind of flip from feeling good about things to thinking I can do better. I suppose that makes me 'human'.
> 
> It is off to make some stuffing for me and then off to dinner. I am going to relax and enjoy my day with my wonderful Canadian family. I have a great deal to be thankful for and it deserves the time and celebration that I am going to give it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. I hope you had a great one too!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I feel as if I haven't done you all justice lately. Things have been quite busy here and I have been burning the oil late to try to squeeze more hours from the day. Because of that, something has to give and I find myself not getting up until after 6am in the morning. That may sound pretty early to some of you, but I always said that any time I put in before six was like a 'bonus' for me because I seemed to be so productive at that early hour. Any time I awoke that was after about 4:30 was a good time to start my day. But 'laziness' has set in and it seems that I don't see the light of day until around seven. It has just thrown me off a bit.
> 
> But we do the best we can and sometimes that means adjusting and compromising. I find that those who are able to adjust and change their plans easily are often the happiest (and ultimately the most productive) people around. They take each change with a grain of salt, and accept those 'hiccups' as part of life - without anxiety or disappointment. I like that attitude and I try to be that way myself. Giving myself a break for not accomplishing everything I have intended to is something that was difficult for me to embrace, but I can see the advantage it offers. I would rather go through life happy and relaxed than full of frustration and anxiety. It is something that I am sure most of you can understand.
> 
> Yesterday was our Thanksgiving here in Canada. (YES! Already!) I have been in this country for 12 years now and it is still kind of 'odd' for me to celebrate this holiday so early in the year. Early compared to when my home country (the USA) celebrates it, anyway.) Over the years though, I have come to embrace not only early October as a day of Thanksgiving, but also kept the late November one in my heart as well. After all - I have so much that I am grateful for that I could probably call any and every day of the year "Thanksgiving".
> 
> This year however, we had a glitch. Our dear friend Bernie Bell (whom I call my "Canadian dad") was feeling under the weather. We have traditionally spent this day at Bernie and Ellen's cabin on the lake with their daughter and now Keith and his mom and I. Over the years, there have been additional family members who have been around, but their grand children have since moved to other parts of the country and it is now the six of us who are left. We love the time together though and always have a wonderful visit and meal.
> 
> The fact that it was cancelled was troubling not because we were missing a meal, but the company and my worries about Bernie in general. Lately it seems that his health is sometimes touch and go and as the years go by, there are the normal thoughts and concerns that go with loving someone who is aging. We know that these visits are to be cherished and appreciated and we enjoy them to the fullest.
> 
> I am happy to say that Bernie is feeling much better today and we are going to be having our dinner this afternoon. I just received the call as I started writing and I am relieved and happy. So I will finish writing here and get on with things. I still have to make my stuffing.
> 
> I did want to announce a couple of new things that we put on the site yesterday. We updated it and sent out our newsletter in the afternoon. I wanted to highlight some of the new things we have for those of you who don't receive the newsletter . . .
> 
> I have a new plaque pattern that I designed last week. (SLD533 - Autumn Greetings Layered Plaque Pattern) It is a layered plaque and I really love how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith has a new plaque design as well. His "SLDK691 - Don't quit your Daydreams" plaque is appropriate for any time or occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added a special pattern bundle of Christmas ornament patterns. These are some of our best-selling patterns and we put them together for a limited time into a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more about the set HERE on our site.
> 
> We also switched up the things on our Pattern Specials page, so there are some discounted prices on our other patterns as well. There are some great holiday scroll saw patterns as well as painting patterns there on special.
> 
> So that is about it in a nutshell.
> 
> I really am trying to get myself back on track. I kind of flip from feeling good about things to thinking I can do better. I suppose that makes me 'human'.
> 
> It is off to make some stuffing for me and then off to dinner. I am going to relax and enjoy my day with my wonderful Canadian family. I have a great deal to be thankful for and it deserves the time and celebration that I am going to give it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


This year we had Thanksgiving dinner at our son's place in Edmonton. In Prince George tonight at friends, just 6 hours from home now, will be thankful to get home tomorrow, been got since mid August. My wife is from Iowa, have not thought much about the US one in November, I should do something special that day too. Thanks for the reminder that it happens. What date is it on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> I feel as if I haven't done you all justice lately. Things have been quite busy here and I have been burning the oil late to try to squeeze more hours from the day. Because of that, something has to give and I find myself not getting up until after 6am in the morning. That may sound pretty early to some of you, but I always said that any time I put in before six was like a 'bonus' for me because I seemed to be so productive at that early hour. Any time I awoke that was after about 4:30 was a good time to start my day. But 'laziness' has set in and it seems that I don't see the light of day until around seven. It has just thrown me off a bit.
> 
> But we do the best we can and sometimes that means adjusting and compromising. I find that those who are able to adjust and change their plans easily are often the happiest (and ultimately the most productive) people around. They take each change with a grain of salt, and accept those 'hiccups' as part of life - without anxiety or disappointment. I like that attitude and I try to be that way myself. Giving myself a break for not accomplishing everything I have intended to is something that was difficult for me to embrace, but I can see the advantage it offers. I would rather go through life happy and relaxed than full of frustration and anxiety. It is something that I am sure most of you can understand.
> 
> Yesterday was our Thanksgiving here in Canada. (YES! Already!) I have been in this country for 12 years now and it is still kind of 'odd' for me to celebrate this holiday so early in the year. Early compared to when my home country (the USA) celebrates it, anyway.) Over the years though, I have come to embrace not only early October as a day of Thanksgiving, but also kept the late November one in my heart as well. After all - I have so much that I am grateful for that I could probably call any and every day of the year "Thanksgiving".
> 
> This year however, we had a glitch. Our dear friend Bernie Bell (whom I call my "Canadian dad") was feeling under the weather. We have traditionally spent this day at Bernie and Ellen's cabin on the lake with their daughter and now Keith and his mom and I. Over the years, there have been additional family members who have been around, but their grand children have since moved to other parts of the country and it is now the six of us who are left. We love the time together though and always have a wonderful visit and meal.
> 
> The fact that it was cancelled was troubling not because we were missing a meal, but the company and my worries about Bernie in general. Lately it seems that his health is sometimes touch and go and as the years go by, there are the normal thoughts and concerns that go with loving someone who is aging. We know that these visits are to be cherished and appreciated and we enjoy them to the fullest.
> 
> I am happy to say that Bernie is feeling much better today and we are going to be having our dinner this afternoon. I just received the call as I started writing and I am relieved and happy. So I will finish writing here and get on with things. I still have to make my stuffing.
> 
> I did want to announce a couple of new things that we put on the site yesterday. We updated it and sent out our newsletter in the afternoon. I wanted to highlight some of the new things we have for those of you who don't receive the newsletter . . .
> 
> I have a new plaque pattern that I designed last week. (SLD533 - Autumn Greetings Layered Plaque Pattern) It is a layered plaque and I really love how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith has a new plaque design as well. His "SLDK691 - Don't quit your Daydreams" plaque is appropriate for any time or occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added a special pattern bundle of Christmas ornament patterns. These are some of our best-selling patterns and we put them together for a limited time into a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more about the set HERE on our site.
> 
> We also switched up the things on our Pattern Specials page, so there are some discounted prices on our other patterns as well. There are some great holiday scroll saw patterns as well as painting patterns there on special.
> 
> So that is about it in a nutshell.
> 
> I really am trying to get myself back on track. I kind of flip from feeling good about things to thinking I can do better. I suppose that makes me 'human'.
> 
> It is off to make some stuffing for me and then off to dinner. I am going to relax and enjoy my day with my wonderful Canadian family. I have a great deal to be thankful for and it deserves the time and celebration that I am going to give it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Hi, Brian:
I like having two to celebrate. It still seems odd after 12 years in Canada that Thanksgiving is in the beginning of October. I think that is one day when I miss being in the USA the most - the end of November.

I am glad you had a nice day. Ours turned out good, despite the worry of the previous day.

Have a great weekend, too.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

It is hard to believe that we are already nearly halfway through with the month of October. I don't know if it is because I have been so busy, or because it is my favorite month of the year, but the days just seem to pass by even more quickly than usual and before we know it, winter will be here.

I never really mind winter. I don't mind any of the seasons really. If I had a favorite it would be autumn though, with its crisp mornings, cool days and sometimes cold evenings. The colors are beautiful as well. Living here in rural Nova Scotia lends us to some of the most beautiful landscapes in the world, I believe, and autumn only exemplifies them. It is truly a lovely time.

As you all know - for me, this year has passed especially quickly. Since we found a new place to move into in March, our days have been filled with excitement and planning and the actual moving. While we needed to wait three months before actually making the move, even the time leading up to the actual day seemed to fly by. Every waking moment has been filled with planning and implementing those plans, not to mention our regular 'work'. No wonder I still don't feel like myself.

When I look back to attempt to asses my work output, I wish I could have done a little better. I tally the amount of new patterns that I created and there were far fewer than I would have liked. It certainly wasn't from lack of ideas, but more so from lack of time to really implement them. In a way that is good because I have a full "idea bank" to draw on for the next who knows how long. As a designer, that is a good thing to have. It means that there is a lot of promise lying ahead for me in the future. I am anxious to see many of these ideas come to life.

In the mean time, I have my projects at hand to work on and I am pleased to say that I am catching up in that department. My "12 Days" ornaments certainly got off track over the summer, as other things had to take front stage and all painting in general was put on the back burner. But lately, as I am more and more settled, I have been able to spend some extra evenings on them and either today or tomorrow I will be finished with "Day 9" and back on track. Even though the month is half over, it will feel good to be working on "Day 10" during the 10th month. There is hope that I will finish them all in time.

I haven't shown many progress photos of my Ladies Dancing yet, and I would like to share them today. Since moving from 'birds' to 'people' from day 8 and beyond has presented some of their challenges, I thought I would show you how I did.

As usual, I tried to finish up one motif nearly completely first. This way I knew the direction I was heading would be correct. I am glad I do things this way, as sometimes there are colors or shapes that need a bit of adjusting. It is much easier to fix one ornament than all six. I was pleased with the result:










The face of my girl didn't look quite like the one in the pattern, but I am not that worried about it. She still looked pleasant and came out pretty decent.










These thy features have been my biggest challenge to date on these ornaments. I had to use a small brush with about three hairs in it to get everything nice.










But I did eventually, and I was able to replicate it (for the most part) on the other five ornaments as well.










I then continued to paint the lettering (which gets easier and quicker with each ornament) and applied the Opal Dust to make the center sparkle:

The backs of this one were easy as well, with just a pare of ballet slippers.










Of the 12 ornaments, this is the first one that doesn't have 'greenery' on the front side. So far, I have been adding some tiny crystal rhinestone berries to the front of each ornament, and it went against my OCD behavior not to do so on my Day 9's. I actually tried to add some greenery on her skirt, but it looked heavy and out of place and took away from the rest of the ornament. I wound up scraping it off and repairing it and resigning myself to the fact that the berries will need to be on the backs. I am happy to say that you can't even tell. I thought for sure that I ruined it and was prepared to keep that ornament for myself. Sometimes we just need to compromise our plans.

At this point, only one ornament is completed - or at least I thought it was completed. After adding the Opal dust, I realized that I had also forgotten the dots of 'snow' that fell on the face and back center pieces. I need to add that in today and then add another coat of the opal dust to shine it. It is a minor error though and should be fine.

With three more 'days' to go, I feel good about the project. It has taken me a long time, though as there is such a tremendous amount of detail into both the front and back of each piece. But now that I am seeing the finish line over the horizon, I am happier than ever of my choice to give these as gifts. I hope that they are liked by my recipients as much as I like them myself. I am so happy I decided to keep a set for myself.

I believe that part of my anxiety of late is that I want to make some other designs, and just can't manage to squeeze the hours into my day in order to do them. That is to be expected when taking on a large project such as this, I suppose. It is part of the deal. Add to that the daily things that life brings our way and it is no wonder that the days are speeding by. I just need to remember to take a breath and appreciate them every once in a while.

I am going to be away for the next few days. My girlfriend and I are going to spend some time attending a "Fiber Festival" in Amherst, which is about five hours drive away. The festival is a celebration of fiber arts such as quilting, knitting, rug hooking, etc. I hope there is some embroidery there as well. I am leaving early tomorrow and won't be home until late on Saturday. Keith will still be here to take and fill orders and of course, take care of the kitties. It isn't often that I get away - especially on my own, but the trees are what I would call 'peaking' and the drive should be beautiful. I have been looking forward to this weekend for months. Perhaps it is just what I need to refresh myself. (Although it will probably just add to the hundreds of ideas that I have already!) I never mind that, though.

I hope you enjoy seeing my posts and updates, even if I seem to be working at a snail's pace. Your kind comments and encouragement always helps keep me motivated and moving. I appreciate it a great deal.

I wish you all a great weekend, even though it is only Thursday. Hopefully, by the time I come back on Monday, I will have some wonderful new things to share with you. Until then, I will hopefully finish up my "Day 9" ladies dancing. I can't wait!










Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are already nearly halfway through with the month of October. I don't know if it is because I have been so busy, or because it is my favorite month of the year, but the days just seem to pass by even more quickly than usual and before we know it, winter will be here.
> 
> I never really mind winter. I don't mind any of the seasons really. If I had a favorite it would be autumn though, with its crisp mornings, cool days and sometimes cold evenings. The colors are beautiful as well. Living here in rural Nova Scotia lends us to some of the most beautiful landscapes in the world, I believe, and autumn only exemplifies them. It is truly a lovely time.
> 
> As you all know - for me, this year has passed especially quickly. Since we found a new place to move into in March, our days have been filled with excitement and planning and the actual moving. While we needed to wait three months before actually making the move, even the time leading up to the actual day seemed to fly by. Every waking moment has been filled with planning and implementing those plans, not to mention our regular 'work'. No wonder I still don't feel like myself.
> 
> When I look back to attempt to asses my work output, I wish I could have done a little better. I tally the amount of new patterns that I created and there were far fewer than I would have liked. It certainly wasn't from lack of ideas, but more so from lack of time to really implement them. In a way that is good because I have a full "idea bank" to draw on for the next who knows how long. As a designer, that is a good thing to have. It means that there is a lot of promise lying ahead for me in the future. I am anxious to see many of these ideas come to life.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my projects at hand to work on and I am pleased to say that I am catching up in that department. My "12 Days" ornaments certainly got off track over the summer, as other things had to take front stage and all painting in general was put on the back burner. But lately, as I am more and more settled, I have been able to spend some extra evenings on them and either today or tomorrow I will be finished with "Day 9" and back on track. Even though the month is half over, it will feel good to be working on "Day 10" during the 10th month. There is hope that I will finish them all in time.
> 
> I haven't shown many progress photos of my Ladies Dancing yet, and I would like to share them today. Since moving from 'birds' to 'people' from day 8 and beyond has presented some of their challenges, I thought I would show you how I did.
> 
> As usual, I tried to finish up one motif nearly completely first. This way I knew the direction I was heading would be correct. I am glad I do things this way, as sometimes there are colors or shapes that need a bit of adjusting. It is much easier to fix one ornament than all six. I was pleased with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of my girl didn't look quite like the one in the pattern, but I am not that worried about it. She still looked pleasant and came out pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These thy features have been my biggest challenge to date on these ornaments. I had to use a small brush with about three hairs in it to get everything nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did eventually, and I was able to replicate it (for the most part) on the other five ornaments as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then continued to paint the lettering (which gets easier and quicker with each ornament) and applied the Opal Dust to make the center sparkle:
> 
> The backs of this one were easy as well, with just a pare of ballet slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 12 ornaments, this is the first one that doesn't have 'greenery' on the front side. So far, I have been adding some tiny crystal rhinestone berries to the front of each ornament, and it went against my OCD behavior not to do so on my Day 9's. I actually tried to add some greenery on her skirt, but it looked heavy and out of place and took away from the rest of the ornament. I wound up scraping it off and repairing it and resigning myself to the fact that the berries will need to be on the backs. I am happy to say that you can't even tell. I thought for sure that I ruined it and was prepared to keep that ornament for myself. Sometimes we just need to compromise our plans.
> 
> At this point, only one ornament is completed - or at least I thought it was completed. After adding the Opal dust, I realized that I had also forgotten the dots of 'snow' that fell on the face and back center pieces. I need to add that in today and then add another coat of the opal dust to shine it. It is a minor error though and should be fine.
> 
> With three more 'days' to go, I feel good about the project. It has taken me a long time, though as there is such a tremendous amount of detail into both the front and back of each piece. But now that I am seeing the finish line over the horizon, I am happier than ever of my choice to give these as gifts. I hope that they are liked by my recipients as much as I like them myself. I am so happy I decided to keep a set for myself.
> 
> I believe that part of my anxiety of late is that I want to make some other designs, and just can't manage to squeeze the hours into my day in order to do them. That is to be expected when taking on a large project such as this, I suppose. It is part of the deal. Add to that the daily things that life brings our way and it is no wonder that the days are speeding by. I just need to remember to take a breath and appreciate them every once in a while.
> 
> I am going to be away for the next few days. My girlfriend and I are going to spend some time attending a "Fiber Festival" in Amherst, which is about five hours drive away. The festival is a celebration of fiber arts such as quilting, knitting, rug hooking, etc. I hope there is some embroidery there as well. I am leaving early tomorrow and won't be home until late on Saturday. Keith will still be here to take and fill orders and of course, take care of the kitties. It isn't often that I get away - especially on my own, but the trees are what I would call 'peaking' and the drive should be beautiful. I have been looking forward to this weekend for months. Perhaps it is just what I need to refresh myself. (Although it will probably just add to the hundreds of ideas that I have already!) I never mind that, though.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my posts and updates, even if I seem to be working at a snail's pace. Your kind comments and encouragement always helps keep me motivated and moving. I appreciate it a great deal.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend, even though it is only Thursday. Hopefully, by the time I come back on Monday, I will have some wonderful new things to share with you. Until then, I will hopefully finish up my "Day 9" ladies dancing. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Enjoy your trip as sometimes we just need some me time.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are already nearly halfway through with the month of October. I don't know if it is because I have been so busy, or because it is my favorite month of the year, but the days just seem to pass by even more quickly than usual and before we know it, winter will be here.
> 
> I never really mind winter. I don't mind any of the seasons really. If I had a favorite it would be autumn though, with its crisp mornings, cool days and sometimes cold evenings. The colors are beautiful as well. Living here in rural Nova Scotia lends us to some of the most beautiful landscapes in the world, I believe, and autumn only exemplifies them. It is truly a lovely time.
> 
> As you all know - for me, this year has passed especially quickly. Since we found a new place to move into in March, our days have been filled with excitement and planning and the actual moving. While we needed to wait three months before actually making the move, even the time leading up to the actual day seemed to fly by. Every waking moment has been filled with planning and implementing those plans, not to mention our regular 'work'. No wonder I still don't feel like myself.
> 
> When I look back to attempt to asses my work output, I wish I could have done a little better. I tally the amount of new patterns that I created and there were far fewer than I would have liked. It certainly wasn't from lack of ideas, but more so from lack of time to really implement them. In a way that is good because I have a full "idea bank" to draw on for the next who knows how long. As a designer, that is a good thing to have. It means that there is a lot of promise lying ahead for me in the future. I am anxious to see many of these ideas come to life.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my projects at hand to work on and I am pleased to say that I am catching up in that department. My "12 Days" ornaments certainly got off track over the summer, as other things had to take front stage and all painting in general was put on the back burner. But lately, as I am more and more settled, I have been able to spend some extra evenings on them and either today or tomorrow I will be finished with "Day 9" and back on track. Even though the month is half over, it will feel good to be working on "Day 10" during the 10th month. There is hope that I will finish them all in time.
> 
> I haven't shown many progress photos of my Ladies Dancing yet, and I would like to share them today. Since moving from 'birds' to 'people' from day 8 and beyond has presented some of their challenges, I thought I would show you how I did.
> 
> As usual, I tried to finish up one motif nearly completely first. This way I knew the direction I was heading would be correct. I am glad I do things this way, as sometimes there are colors or shapes that need a bit of adjusting. It is much easier to fix one ornament than all six. I was pleased with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of my girl didn't look quite like the one in the pattern, but I am not that worried about it. She still looked pleasant and came out pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These thy features have been my biggest challenge to date on these ornaments. I had to use a small brush with about three hairs in it to get everything nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did eventually, and I was able to replicate it (for the most part) on the other five ornaments as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then continued to paint the lettering (which gets easier and quicker with each ornament) and applied the Opal Dust to make the center sparkle:
> 
> The backs of this one were easy as well, with just a pare of ballet slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 12 ornaments, this is the first one that doesn't have 'greenery' on the front side. So far, I have been adding some tiny crystal rhinestone berries to the front of each ornament, and it went against my OCD behavior not to do so on my Day 9's. I actually tried to add some greenery on her skirt, but it looked heavy and out of place and took away from the rest of the ornament. I wound up scraping it off and repairing it and resigning myself to the fact that the berries will need to be on the backs. I am happy to say that you can't even tell. I thought for sure that I ruined it and was prepared to keep that ornament for myself. Sometimes we just need to compromise our plans.
> 
> At this point, only one ornament is completed - or at least I thought it was completed. After adding the Opal dust, I realized that I had also forgotten the dots of 'snow' that fell on the face and back center pieces. I need to add that in today and then add another coat of the opal dust to shine it. It is a minor error though and should be fine.
> 
> With three more 'days' to go, I feel good about the project. It has taken me a long time, though as there is such a tremendous amount of detail into both the front and back of each piece. But now that I am seeing the finish line over the horizon, I am happier than ever of my choice to give these as gifts. I hope that they are liked by my recipients as much as I like them myself. I am so happy I decided to keep a set for myself.
> 
> I believe that part of my anxiety of late is that I want to make some other designs, and just can't manage to squeeze the hours into my day in order to do them. That is to be expected when taking on a large project such as this, I suppose. It is part of the deal. Add to that the daily things that life brings our way and it is no wonder that the days are speeding by. I just need to remember to take a breath and appreciate them every once in a while.
> 
> I am going to be away for the next few days. My girlfriend and I are going to spend some time attending a "Fiber Festival" in Amherst, which is about five hours drive away. The festival is a celebration of fiber arts such as quilting, knitting, rug hooking, etc. I hope there is some embroidery there as well. I am leaving early tomorrow and won't be home until late on Saturday. Keith will still be here to take and fill orders and of course, take care of the kitties. It isn't often that I get away - especially on my own, but the trees are what I would call 'peaking' and the drive should be beautiful. I have been looking forward to this weekend for months. Perhaps it is just what I need to refresh myself. (Although it will probably just add to the hundreds of ideas that I have already!) I never mind that, though.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my posts and updates, even if I seem to be working at a snail's pace. Your kind comments and encouragement always helps keep me motivated and moving. I appreciate it a great deal.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend, even though it is only Thursday. Hopefully, by the time I come back on Monday, I will have some wonderful new things to share with you. Until then, I will hopefully finish up my "Day 9" ladies dancing. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Kepy. I think I am due.  Have a great weekend.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are already nearly halfway through with the month of October. I don't know if it is because I have been so busy, or because it is my favorite month of the year, but the days just seem to pass by even more quickly than usual and before we know it, winter will be here.
> 
> I never really mind winter. I don't mind any of the seasons really. If I had a favorite it would be autumn though, with its crisp mornings, cool days and sometimes cold evenings. The colors are beautiful as well. Living here in rural Nova Scotia lends us to some of the most beautiful landscapes in the world, I believe, and autumn only exemplifies them. It is truly a lovely time.
> 
> As you all know - for me, this year has passed especially quickly. Since we found a new place to move into in March, our days have been filled with excitement and planning and the actual moving. While we needed to wait three months before actually making the move, even the time leading up to the actual day seemed to fly by. Every waking moment has been filled with planning and implementing those plans, not to mention our regular 'work'. No wonder I still don't feel like myself.
> 
> When I look back to attempt to asses my work output, I wish I could have done a little better. I tally the amount of new patterns that I created and there were far fewer than I would have liked. It certainly wasn't from lack of ideas, but more so from lack of time to really implement them. In a way that is good because I have a full "idea bank" to draw on for the next who knows how long. As a designer, that is a good thing to have. It means that there is a lot of promise lying ahead for me in the future. I am anxious to see many of these ideas come to life.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my projects at hand to work on and I am pleased to say that I am catching up in that department. My "12 Days" ornaments certainly got off track over the summer, as other things had to take front stage and all painting in general was put on the back burner. But lately, as I am more and more settled, I have been able to spend some extra evenings on them and either today or tomorrow I will be finished with "Day 9" and back on track. Even though the month is half over, it will feel good to be working on "Day 10" during the 10th month. There is hope that I will finish them all in time.
> 
> I haven't shown many progress photos of my Ladies Dancing yet, and I would like to share them today. Since moving from 'birds' to 'people' from day 8 and beyond has presented some of their challenges, I thought I would show you how I did.
> 
> As usual, I tried to finish up one motif nearly completely first. This way I knew the direction I was heading would be correct. I am glad I do things this way, as sometimes there are colors or shapes that need a bit of adjusting. It is much easier to fix one ornament than all six. I was pleased with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of my girl didn't look quite like the one in the pattern, but I am not that worried about it. She still looked pleasant and came out pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These thy features have been my biggest challenge to date on these ornaments. I had to use a small brush with about three hairs in it to get everything nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did eventually, and I was able to replicate it (for the most part) on the other five ornaments as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then continued to paint the lettering (which gets easier and quicker with each ornament) and applied the Opal Dust to make the center sparkle:
> 
> The backs of this one were easy as well, with just a pare of ballet slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 12 ornaments, this is the first one that doesn't have 'greenery' on the front side. So far, I have been adding some tiny crystal rhinestone berries to the front of each ornament, and it went against my OCD behavior not to do so on my Day 9's. I actually tried to add some greenery on her skirt, but it looked heavy and out of place and took away from the rest of the ornament. I wound up scraping it off and repairing it and resigning myself to the fact that the berries will need to be on the backs. I am happy to say that you can't even tell. I thought for sure that I ruined it and was prepared to keep that ornament for myself. Sometimes we just need to compromise our plans.
> 
> At this point, only one ornament is completed - or at least I thought it was completed. After adding the Opal dust, I realized that I had also forgotten the dots of 'snow' that fell on the face and back center pieces. I need to add that in today and then add another coat of the opal dust to shine it. It is a minor error though and should be fine.
> 
> With three more 'days' to go, I feel good about the project. It has taken me a long time, though as there is such a tremendous amount of detail into both the front and back of each piece. But now that I am seeing the finish line over the horizon, I am happier than ever of my choice to give these as gifts. I hope that they are liked by my recipients as much as I like them myself. I am so happy I decided to keep a set for myself.
> 
> I believe that part of my anxiety of late is that I want to make some other designs, and just can't manage to squeeze the hours into my day in order to do them. That is to be expected when taking on a large project such as this, I suppose. It is part of the deal. Add to that the daily things that life brings our way and it is no wonder that the days are speeding by. I just need to remember to take a breath and appreciate them every once in a while.
> 
> I am going to be away for the next few days. My girlfriend and I are going to spend some time attending a "Fiber Festival" in Amherst, which is about five hours drive away. The festival is a celebration of fiber arts such as quilting, knitting, rug hooking, etc. I hope there is some embroidery there as well. I am leaving early tomorrow and won't be home until late on Saturday. Keith will still be here to take and fill orders and of course, take care of the kitties. It isn't often that I get away - especially on my own, but the trees are what I would call 'peaking' and the drive should be beautiful. I have been looking forward to this weekend for months. Perhaps it is just what I need to refresh myself. (Although it will probably just add to the hundreds of ideas that I have already!) I never mind that, though.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my posts and updates, even if I seem to be working at a snail's pace. Your kind comments and encouragement always helps keep me motivated and moving. I appreciate it a great deal.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend, even though it is only Thursday. Hopefully, by the time I come back on Monday, I will have some wonderful new things to share with you. Until then, I will hopefully finish up my "Day 9" ladies dancing. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Have a great weekend Sheila - sounds like a wonderful festival. Love the dancing ladies. You did an awesome job on the face.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are already nearly halfway through with the month of October. I don't know if it is because I have been so busy, or because it is my favorite month of the year, but the days just seem to pass by even more quickly than usual and before we know it, winter will be here.
> 
> I never really mind winter. I don't mind any of the seasons really. If I had a favorite it would be autumn though, with its crisp mornings, cool days and sometimes cold evenings. The colors are beautiful as well. Living here in rural Nova Scotia lends us to some of the most beautiful landscapes in the world, I believe, and autumn only exemplifies them. It is truly a lovely time.
> 
> As you all know - for me, this year has passed especially quickly. Since we found a new place to move into in March, our days have been filled with excitement and planning and the actual moving. While we needed to wait three months before actually making the move, even the time leading up to the actual day seemed to fly by. Every waking moment has been filled with planning and implementing those plans, not to mention our regular 'work'. No wonder I still don't feel like myself.
> 
> When I look back to attempt to asses my work output, I wish I could have done a little better. I tally the amount of new patterns that I created and there were far fewer than I would have liked. It certainly wasn't from lack of ideas, but more so from lack of time to really implement them. In a way that is good because I have a full "idea bank" to draw on for the next who knows how long. As a designer, that is a good thing to have. It means that there is a lot of promise lying ahead for me in the future. I am anxious to see many of these ideas come to life.
> 
> In the mean time, I have my projects at hand to work on and I am pleased to say that I am catching up in that department. My "12 Days" ornaments certainly got off track over the summer, as other things had to take front stage and all painting in general was put on the back burner. But lately, as I am more and more settled, I have been able to spend some extra evenings on them and either today or tomorrow I will be finished with "Day 9" and back on track. Even though the month is half over, it will feel good to be working on "Day 10" during the 10th month. There is hope that I will finish them all in time.
> 
> I haven't shown many progress photos of my Ladies Dancing yet, and I would like to share them today. Since moving from 'birds' to 'people' from day 8 and beyond has presented some of their challenges, I thought I would show you how I did.
> 
> As usual, I tried to finish up one motif nearly completely first. This way I knew the direction I was heading would be correct. I am glad I do things this way, as sometimes there are colors or shapes that need a bit of adjusting. It is much easier to fix one ornament than all six. I was pleased with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of my girl didn't look quite like the one in the pattern, but I am not that worried about it. She still looked pleasant and came out pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These thy features have been my biggest challenge to date on these ornaments. I had to use a small brush with about three hairs in it to get everything nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did eventually, and I was able to replicate it (for the most part) on the other five ornaments as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then continued to paint the lettering (which gets easier and quicker with each ornament) and applied the Opal Dust to make the center sparkle:
> 
> The backs of this one were easy as well, with just a pare of ballet slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 12 ornaments, this is the first one that doesn't have 'greenery' on the front side. So far, I have been adding some tiny crystal rhinestone berries to the front of each ornament, and it went against my OCD behavior not to do so on my Day 9's. I actually tried to add some greenery on her skirt, but it looked heavy and out of place and took away from the rest of the ornament. I wound up scraping it off and repairing it and resigning myself to the fact that the berries will need to be on the backs. I am happy to say that you can't even tell. I thought for sure that I ruined it and was prepared to keep that ornament for myself. Sometimes we just need to compromise our plans.
> 
> At this point, only one ornament is completed - or at least I thought it was completed. After adding the Opal dust, I realized that I had also forgotten the dots of 'snow' that fell on the face and back center pieces. I need to add that in today and then add another coat of the opal dust to shine it. It is a minor error though and should be fine.
> 
> With three more 'days' to go, I feel good about the project. It has taken me a long time, though as there is such a tremendous amount of detail into both the front and back of each piece. But now that I am seeing the finish line over the horizon, I am happier than ever of my choice to give these as gifts. I hope that they are liked by my recipients as much as I like them myself. I am so happy I decided to keep a set for myself.
> 
> I believe that part of my anxiety of late is that I want to make some other designs, and just can't manage to squeeze the hours into my day in order to do them. That is to be expected when taking on a large project such as this, I suppose. It is part of the deal. Add to that the daily things that life brings our way and it is no wonder that the days are speeding by. I just need to remember to take a breath and appreciate them every once in a while.
> 
> I am going to be away for the next few days. My girlfriend and I are going to spend some time attending a "Fiber Festival" in Amherst, which is about five hours drive away. The festival is a celebration of fiber arts such as quilting, knitting, rug hooking, etc. I hope there is some embroidery there as well. I am leaving early tomorrow and won't be home until late on Saturday. Keith will still be here to take and fill orders and of course, take care of the kitties. It isn't often that I get away - especially on my own, but the trees are what I would call 'peaking' and the drive should be beautiful. I have been looking forward to this weekend for months. Perhaps it is just what I need to refresh myself. (Although it will probably just add to the hundreds of ideas that I have already!) I never mind that, though.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my posts and updates, even if I seem to be working at a snail's pace. Your kind comments and encouragement always helps keep me motivated and moving. I appreciate it a great deal.
> 
> I wish you all a great weekend, even though it is only Thursday. Hopefully, by the time I come back on Monday, I will have some wonderful new things to share with you. Until then, I will hopefully finish up my "Day 9" ladies dancing. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thanks, Anna - I didn't catch your message before I left. We had a wonderful weekend and I am very inspired by all that I saw. I hope you had a great weekend as well. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back From My Break*

"How can you miss me if I don't go away?"

It's one of those questions that may seem to state the obvious, but few seem to get it.

As many of you that follow me know, I have been going through a kind of 'transition' all summer long. I have been blogging for what I think may be six years already (I truly lost count) and never mind sharing my creative adventures with you all. (Some personal ones as well!) You have been just as inspirational to me as you say I have been to you, and I have found out that I need this exercise of writing nearly every day to help keep me organized, productive and on track with things. I appreciate those of you who follow me and comment and send words of encouragement. They really do keep me in a good direction. I never take any of you for granted or underestimate the power of a kind and encouraging sentiment.

Lately I have found myself struggling a bit. Acclimating myself to my new environment has really taken its toll on me much more that I would have anticipated. While most of moving to a larger place is positive, there seems like there is an overwhelming list of things that I still need to do, and the sense of being 'caught up' is something that I sometimes feel that I will never feel again. I was comfortable and cozy in my old little place. Even though it had its shortcomings, it was something that we became used to and knew how to manage. Now that we are in a much larger place and while I feel that the positives far outweigh the negatives, it is still taking me a great deal of time and energy to get used to things. It is sometimes exhausting.

I know this is natural and expected, but it has been so long since I have gone through it that I just must have forgotten. Maybe I buried these feelings of anxiety for a reason. Maybe they were just so far in the past that the good things that happened since have fogged them over until they disappeared. Whatever the case, this all feels new and at times overwhelming and it has thrown me for a loop.

But I haven't given up, nor do I intend to. My list of ideas is growing by leaps and bounds each day. I refer to these ideas as my 'insurance policy' that I will be working in the future. Nothing terrorizes a designer as much as the well running dry where ideas are concerned. I am fortunate to be able to say that for me, the opposite seems to be more of an issue. I have more ideas than I have time to implement, and I keep adding to the list every single day. But instead of them being filed in an orderly manner in my head, they are thrown together helter skelter and the best way I can describe them to you is like a bowl of spaghetti. All mixed up together and in chaos. No wonder I feel anxious.

When this has happened on a smaller scale in the past, I found the best remedy for it was to take a step back and "breath". Let it be and take a break and try to come back when I was rested, and with fresh eyes and a clear head. Give things a chance to settle. Don't try so hard.

So that is what I am attempting to do. I have been trying to take a few hours here and there for myself and in between, push the pile as best as I can. While I am still fighting the feeling that I am not doing enough, things are slowly and surely beginning to fall back into place and little by little I feel myself 'coming back'. I will get to where I want to be eventually.

Over the weekend I took a couple of days to get away with my friend Cindy and attend a "Fiber Festival" in the town of Amhurst, Nova Scotia. Amhurst is located on the border between Nova Scotia and New Brunswick, and is about a 5-6 hour drive from where I live. She had told me of this festival over the summer, and I gladly accepted her invitation to join her. While we weren't going for the entire week or for classes, we thought it would be nice to take off for a couple of days and just go to see what it was about and enjoy the lovely autumn weather and scenery of Nova Scotia.

Needless to say, we weren't disappointed. The landscape was beyond beautiful, with the leaves incredibly brilliant. The weather was good, and even though we had a short shot of rain, the rest of the time it was sunny and cool.

For those of you who haven't guessed, a "Fiber Festival" is not where we all sit around eating healthy bran and cereals - it is a festival that celebrates all types of fiber arts, like rug hooking, quilting and even embroidery. It is something that I would naturally love, as I am a sucker for beautiful wool, thread and fabric. Those of you who see my embroidery attempts know how much I love doing needlework. It is not only calming and relaxing, but also another way to be creative and enjoy and celebrate art.

The part of the festival that we attended included a walking tour of the town, with stops earmarked which had displays of wonderful and inspirational work. We also stopped at some of the shops which carried supplies, and had a grand time seeing all the lovely supplies and patterns available. Finally, we attended the bazaar, where vendors from all over displayed and sold their wares. This also ranged from supplies to fibers to finished work. There was something for everyone.

I am excited to show you my wonderful acquisitions, as I didn't feel that I went overboard, but I was certainly inspired and thrilled with them.

The first thing that I purchased was an masterful needle felted work of art from Bella McBride of McBride House Creations. You can see some of her other work by clicking on the link which will bring you to her Etsy store. I will tell you however, that the pictures do not do her work justice. She was located right by the front door of the bazaar and the minute I saw this piece I knew I had to have it.










It is a beautiful needle felted sculpture of a crow, in Celtic costume, with a warrior on his back. I decided to name the crow "Vortegern" (which means "Supreme King") and the warrior "Caderyn" (which means "Battle King".) I think they are just exquisite!










Vortegern is approximately 10" long and his wings are layered wool. He has a lovely Celtic shield on his chest, back and head and is carrying a metal helmet in his mouth, which is held by a black chain. Little Caderyn stands on his back with sword and shield in hand, ready for battle. Vorgetern also has black glass eyes and clay talons.

For some reason, this piece spoke to me. It was one of those things that I fell in love with when I first saw it. I tried to walk away and go through the entire show first and come back to it later to see if I still wanted it, but I only made it about three tables away before I decided I had to just go buy it. I didn't want the chance of someone else seeing it and buying it first. It would have been something that I would surely regret if I were to lose it.










It is funny how sometimes art can do that to us. It gets under our skin and grasps us by the soul. Some pieces are not merely 'wants' but are truly 'needs'. That is what this piece was to me.

I did my best to take good photos of them today to show you all, but I feel that I didn't capture the incredible craftsmanship of the pieces. I will try again later today as I will have my light box out and maybe I can do better there. We will see.

I didn't buy too much more over the weekend. I did find a couple of things though for future projects that are 'living in my head.'

These lovely wool fibers are just incredible and I have something really fun in mind for them.










The final wool that I purchased was something that I just had to have, with no particular project in mind.










It is one of those pieces where you think of the project after acquiring the wool for it. The colors are absolutely YUMMY and I am sure that I will use them for something fun and pretty!

So much fun! . . .

I came back from my weekend feeling much better than I did when I left. There is still a lot to do (even more now, I am afraid!) but talking to people and seeing the lovely work and inspiration from the show, the shops and the weekend in general, gave me a feeling of peace and calm.

One day at a time. . .

I need to remember that and not get overwhelmed.

I need to be patient with myself and allow myself to work at the pace that my life dictates. By doing that and staying in tune with myself, things will certainly work themselves out. And by letting go of the expectations that I have placed on myself, I am allowing myself to create what I was intended to create instead of forcing what I THINK I should be doing.

That in itself is very freeing.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday and an incredible week ahead!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break*
> 
> "How can you miss me if I don't go away?"
> 
> It's one of those questions that may seem to state the obvious, but few seem to get it.
> 
> As many of you that follow me know, I have been going through a kind of 'transition' all summer long. I have been blogging for what I think may be six years already (I truly lost count) and never mind sharing my creative adventures with you all. (Some personal ones as well!) You have been just as inspirational to me as you say I have been to you, and I have found out that I need this exercise of writing nearly every day to help keep me organized, productive and on track with things. I appreciate those of you who follow me and comment and send words of encouragement. They really do keep me in a good direction. I never take any of you for granted or underestimate the power of a kind and encouraging sentiment.
> 
> Lately I have found myself struggling a bit. Acclimating myself to my new environment has really taken its toll on me much more that I would have anticipated. While most of moving to a larger place is positive, there seems like there is an overwhelming list of things that I still need to do, and the sense of being 'caught up' is something that I sometimes feel that I will never feel again. I was comfortable and cozy in my old little place. Even though it had its shortcomings, it was something that we became used to and knew how to manage. Now that we are in a much larger place and while I feel that the positives far outweigh the negatives, it is still taking me a great deal of time and energy to get used to things. It is sometimes exhausting.
> 
> I know this is natural and expected, but it has been so long since I have gone through it that I just must have forgotten. Maybe I buried these feelings of anxiety for a reason. Maybe they were just so far in the past that the good things that happened since have fogged them over until they disappeared. Whatever the case, this all feels new and at times overwhelming and it has thrown me for a loop.
> 
> But I haven't given up, nor do I intend to. My list of ideas is growing by leaps and bounds each day. I refer to these ideas as my 'insurance policy' that I will be working in the future. Nothing terrorizes a designer as much as the well running dry where ideas are concerned. I am fortunate to be able to say that for me, the opposite seems to be more of an issue. I have more ideas than I have time to implement, and I keep adding to the list every single day. But instead of them being filed in an orderly manner in my head, they are thrown together helter skelter and the best way I can describe them to you is like a bowl of spaghetti. All mixed up together and in chaos. No wonder I feel anxious.
> 
> When this has happened on a smaller scale in the past, I found the best remedy for it was to take a step back and "breath". Let it be and take a break and try to come back when I was rested, and with fresh eyes and a clear head. Give things a chance to settle. Don't try so hard.
> 
> So that is what I am attempting to do. I have been trying to take a few hours here and there for myself and in between, push the pile as best as I can. While I am still fighting the feeling that I am not doing enough, things are slowly and surely beginning to fall back into place and little by little I feel myself 'coming back'. I will get to where I want to be eventually.
> 
> Over the weekend I took a couple of days to get away with my friend Cindy and attend a "Fiber Festival" in the town of Amhurst, Nova Scotia. Amhurst is located on the border between Nova Scotia and New Brunswick, and is about a 5-6 hour drive from where I live. She had told me of this festival over the summer, and I gladly accepted her invitation to join her. While we weren't going for the entire week or for classes, we thought it would be nice to take off for a couple of days and just go to see what it was about and enjoy the lovely autumn weather and scenery of Nova Scotia.
> 
> Needless to say, we weren't disappointed. The landscape was beyond beautiful, with the leaves incredibly brilliant. The weather was good, and even though we had a short shot of rain, the rest of the time it was sunny and cool.
> 
> For those of you who haven't guessed, a "Fiber Festival" is not where we all sit around eating healthy bran and cereals - it is a festival that celebrates all types of fiber arts, like rug hooking, quilting and even embroidery. It is something that I would naturally love, as I am a sucker for beautiful wool, thread and fabric. Those of you who see my embroidery attempts know how much I love doing needlework. It is not only calming and relaxing, but also another way to be creative and enjoy and celebrate art.
> 
> The part of the festival that we attended included a walking tour of the town, with stops earmarked which had displays of wonderful and inspirational work. We also stopped at some of the shops which carried supplies, and had a grand time seeing all the lovely supplies and patterns available. Finally, we attended the bazaar, where vendors from all over displayed and sold their wares. This also ranged from supplies to fibers to finished work. There was something for everyone.
> 
> I am excited to show you my wonderful acquisitions, as I didn't feel that I went overboard, but I was certainly inspired and thrilled with them.
> 
> The first thing that I purchased was an masterful needle felted work of art from Bella McBride of McBride House Creations. You can see some of her other work by clicking on the link which will bring you to her Etsy store. I will tell you however, that the pictures do not do her work justice. She was located right by the front door of the bazaar and the minute I saw this piece I knew I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful needle felted sculpture of a crow, in Celtic costume, with a warrior on his back. I decided to name the crow "Vortegern" (which means "Supreme King") and the warrior "Caderyn" (which means "Battle King".) I think they are just exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vortegern is approximately 10" long and his wings are layered wool. He has a lovely Celtic shield on his chest, back and head and is carrying a metal helmet in his mouth, which is held by a black chain. Little Caderyn stands on his back with sword and shield in hand, ready for battle. Vorgetern also has black glass eyes and clay talons.
> 
> For some reason, this piece spoke to me. It was one of those things that I fell in love with when I first saw it. I tried to walk away and go through the entire show first and come back to it later to see if I still wanted it, but I only made it about three tables away before I decided I had to just go buy it. I didn't want the chance of someone else seeing it and buying it first. It would have been something that I would surely regret if I were to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how sometimes art can do that to us. It gets under our skin and grasps us by the soul. Some pieces are not merely 'wants' but are truly 'needs'. That is what this piece was to me.
> 
> I did my best to take good photos of them today to show you all, but I feel that I didn't capture the incredible craftsmanship of the pieces. I will try again later today as I will have my light box out and maybe I can do better there. We will see.
> 
> I didn't buy too much more over the weekend. I did find a couple of things though for future projects that are 'living in my head.'
> 
> These lovely wool fibers are just incredible and I have something really fun in mind for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final wool that I purchased was something that I just had to have, with no particular project in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of those pieces where you think of the project after acquiring the wool for it. The colors are absolutely YUMMY and I am sure that I will use them for something fun and pretty!
> 
> So much fun! . . .
> 
> I came back from my weekend feeling much better than I did when I left. There is still a lot to do (even more now, I am afraid!) but talking to people and seeing the lovely work and inspiration from the show, the shops and the weekend in general, gave me a feeling of peace and calm.
> 
> One day at a time. . .
> 
> I need to remember that and not get overwhelmed.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself and allow myself to work at the pace that my life dictates. By doing that and staying in tune with myself, things will certainly work themselves out. And by letting go of the expectations that I have placed on myself, I am allowing myself to create what I was intended to create instead of forcing what I THINK I should be doing.
> 
> That in itself is very freeing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and an incredible week ahead!


What a fun way to spend a weekend! Looking forward to seeing what you will do with those colourful fibres. The fibre art crow is beautiful, the celtic theme being close to my heart


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break*
> 
> "How can you miss me if I don't go away?"
> 
> It's one of those questions that may seem to state the obvious, but few seem to get it.
> 
> As many of you that follow me know, I have been going through a kind of 'transition' all summer long. I have been blogging for what I think may be six years already (I truly lost count) and never mind sharing my creative adventures with you all. (Some personal ones as well!) You have been just as inspirational to me as you say I have been to you, and I have found out that I need this exercise of writing nearly every day to help keep me organized, productive and on track with things. I appreciate those of you who follow me and comment and send words of encouragement. They really do keep me in a good direction. I never take any of you for granted or underestimate the power of a kind and encouraging sentiment.
> 
> Lately I have found myself struggling a bit. Acclimating myself to my new environment has really taken its toll on me much more that I would have anticipated. While most of moving to a larger place is positive, there seems like there is an overwhelming list of things that I still need to do, and the sense of being 'caught up' is something that I sometimes feel that I will never feel again. I was comfortable and cozy in my old little place. Even though it had its shortcomings, it was something that we became used to and knew how to manage. Now that we are in a much larger place and while I feel that the positives far outweigh the negatives, it is still taking me a great deal of time and energy to get used to things. It is sometimes exhausting.
> 
> I know this is natural and expected, but it has been so long since I have gone through it that I just must have forgotten. Maybe I buried these feelings of anxiety for a reason. Maybe they were just so far in the past that the good things that happened since have fogged them over until they disappeared. Whatever the case, this all feels new and at times overwhelming and it has thrown me for a loop.
> 
> But I haven't given up, nor do I intend to. My list of ideas is growing by leaps and bounds each day. I refer to these ideas as my 'insurance policy' that I will be working in the future. Nothing terrorizes a designer as much as the well running dry where ideas are concerned. I am fortunate to be able to say that for me, the opposite seems to be more of an issue. I have more ideas than I have time to implement, and I keep adding to the list every single day. But instead of them being filed in an orderly manner in my head, they are thrown together helter skelter and the best way I can describe them to you is like a bowl of spaghetti. All mixed up together and in chaos. No wonder I feel anxious.
> 
> When this has happened on a smaller scale in the past, I found the best remedy for it was to take a step back and "breath". Let it be and take a break and try to come back when I was rested, and with fresh eyes and a clear head. Give things a chance to settle. Don't try so hard.
> 
> So that is what I am attempting to do. I have been trying to take a few hours here and there for myself and in between, push the pile as best as I can. While I am still fighting the feeling that I am not doing enough, things are slowly and surely beginning to fall back into place and little by little I feel myself 'coming back'. I will get to where I want to be eventually.
> 
> Over the weekend I took a couple of days to get away with my friend Cindy and attend a "Fiber Festival" in the town of Amhurst, Nova Scotia. Amhurst is located on the border between Nova Scotia and New Brunswick, and is about a 5-6 hour drive from where I live. She had told me of this festival over the summer, and I gladly accepted her invitation to join her. While we weren't going for the entire week or for classes, we thought it would be nice to take off for a couple of days and just go to see what it was about and enjoy the lovely autumn weather and scenery of Nova Scotia.
> 
> Needless to say, we weren't disappointed. The landscape was beyond beautiful, with the leaves incredibly brilliant. The weather was good, and even though we had a short shot of rain, the rest of the time it was sunny and cool.
> 
> For those of you who haven't guessed, a "Fiber Festival" is not where we all sit around eating healthy bran and cereals - it is a festival that celebrates all types of fiber arts, like rug hooking, quilting and even embroidery. It is something that I would naturally love, as I am a sucker for beautiful wool, thread and fabric. Those of you who see my embroidery attempts know how much I love doing needlework. It is not only calming and relaxing, but also another way to be creative and enjoy and celebrate art.
> 
> The part of the festival that we attended included a walking tour of the town, with stops earmarked which had displays of wonderful and inspirational work. We also stopped at some of the shops which carried supplies, and had a grand time seeing all the lovely supplies and patterns available. Finally, we attended the bazaar, where vendors from all over displayed and sold their wares. This also ranged from supplies to fibers to finished work. There was something for everyone.
> 
> I am excited to show you my wonderful acquisitions, as I didn't feel that I went overboard, but I was certainly inspired and thrilled with them.
> 
> The first thing that I purchased was an masterful needle felted work of art from Bella McBride of McBride House Creations. You can see some of her other work by clicking on the link which will bring you to her Etsy store. I will tell you however, that the pictures do not do her work justice. She was located right by the front door of the bazaar and the minute I saw this piece I knew I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful needle felted sculpture of a crow, in Celtic costume, with a warrior on his back. I decided to name the crow "Vortegern" (which means "Supreme King") and the warrior "Caderyn" (which means "Battle King".) I think they are just exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vortegern is approximately 10" long and his wings are layered wool. He has a lovely Celtic shield on his chest, back and head and is carrying a metal helmet in his mouth, which is held by a black chain. Little Caderyn stands on his back with sword and shield in hand, ready for battle. Vorgetern also has black glass eyes and clay talons.
> 
> For some reason, this piece spoke to me. It was one of those things that I fell in love with when I first saw it. I tried to walk away and go through the entire show first and come back to it later to see if I still wanted it, but I only made it about three tables away before I decided I had to just go buy it. I didn't want the chance of someone else seeing it and buying it first. It would have been something that I would surely regret if I were to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how sometimes art can do that to us. It gets under our skin and grasps us by the soul. Some pieces are not merely 'wants' but are truly 'needs'. That is what this piece was to me.
> 
> I did my best to take good photos of them today to show you all, but I feel that I didn't capture the incredible craftsmanship of the pieces. I will try again later today as I will have my light box out and maybe I can do better there. We will see.
> 
> I didn't buy too much more over the weekend. I did find a couple of things though for future projects that are 'living in my head.'
> 
> These lovely wool fibers are just incredible and I have something really fun in mind for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final wool that I purchased was something that I just had to have, with no particular project in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of those pieces where you think of the project after acquiring the wool for it. The colors are absolutely YUMMY and I am sure that I will use them for something fun and pretty!
> 
> So much fun! . . .
> 
> I came back from my weekend feeling much better than I did when I left. There is still a lot to do (even more now, I am afraid!) but talking to people and seeing the lovely work and inspiration from the show, the shops and the weekend in general, gave me a feeling of peace and calm.
> 
> One day at a time. . .
> 
> I need to remember that and not get overwhelmed.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself and allow myself to work at the pace that my life dictates. By doing that and staying in tune with myself, things will certainly work themselves out. And by letting go of the expectations that I have placed on myself, I am allowing myself to create what I was intended to create instead of forcing what I THINK I should be doing.
> 
> That in itself is very freeing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and an incredible week ahead!


Luv the gladiator and his steed.. lol


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break*
> 
> "How can you miss me if I don't go away?"
> 
> It's one of those questions that may seem to state the obvious, but few seem to get it.
> 
> As many of you that follow me know, I have been going through a kind of 'transition' all summer long. I have been blogging for what I think may be six years already (I truly lost count) and never mind sharing my creative adventures with you all. (Some personal ones as well!) You have been just as inspirational to me as you say I have been to you, and I have found out that I need this exercise of writing nearly every day to help keep me organized, productive and on track with things. I appreciate those of you who follow me and comment and send words of encouragement. They really do keep me in a good direction. I never take any of you for granted or underestimate the power of a kind and encouraging sentiment.
> 
> Lately I have found myself struggling a bit. Acclimating myself to my new environment has really taken its toll on me much more that I would have anticipated. While most of moving to a larger place is positive, there seems like there is an overwhelming list of things that I still need to do, and the sense of being 'caught up' is something that I sometimes feel that I will never feel again. I was comfortable and cozy in my old little place. Even though it had its shortcomings, it was something that we became used to and knew how to manage. Now that we are in a much larger place and while I feel that the positives far outweigh the negatives, it is still taking me a great deal of time and energy to get used to things. It is sometimes exhausting.
> 
> I know this is natural and expected, but it has been so long since I have gone through it that I just must have forgotten. Maybe I buried these feelings of anxiety for a reason. Maybe they were just so far in the past that the good things that happened since have fogged them over until they disappeared. Whatever the case, this all feels new and at times overwhelming and it has thrown me for a loop.
> 
> But I haven't given up, nor do I intend to. My list of ideas is growing by leaps and bounds each day. I refer to these ideas as my 'insurance policy' that I will be working in the future. Nothing terrorizes a designer as much as the well running dry where ideas are concerned. I am fortunate to be able to say that for me, the opposite seems to be more of an issue. I have more ideas than I have time to implement, and I keep adding to the list every single day. But instead of them being filed in an orderly manner in my head, they are thrown together helter skelter and the best way I can describe them to you is like a bowl of spaghetti. All mixed up together and in chaos. No wonder I feel anxious.
> 
> When this has happened on a smaller scale in the past, I found the best remedy for it was to take a step back and "breath". Let it be and take a break and try to come back when I was rested, and with fresh eyes and a clear head. Give things a chance to settle. Don't try so hard.
> 
> So that is what I am attempting to do. I have been trying to take a few hours here and there for myself and in between, push the pile as best as I can. While I am still fighting the feeling that I am not doing enough, things are slowly and surely beginning to fall back into place and little by little I feel myself 'coming back'. I will get to where I want to be eventually.
> 
> Over the weekend I took a couple of days to get away with my friend Cindy and attend a "Fiber Festival" in the town of Amhurst, Nova Scotia. Amhurst is located on the border between Nova Scotia and New Brunswick, and is about a 5-6 hour drive from where I live. She had told me of this festival over the summer, and I gladly accepted her invitation to join her. While we weren't going for the entire week or for classes, we thought it would be nice to take off for a couple of days and just go to see what it was about and enjoy the lovely autumn weather and scenery of Nova Scotia.
> 
> Needless to say, we weren't disappointed. The landscape was beyond beautiful, with the leaves incredibly brilliant. The weather was good, and even though we had a short shot of rain, the rest of the time it was sunny and cool.
> 
> For those of you who haven't guessed, a "Fiber Festival" is not where we all sit around eating healthy bran and cereals - it is a festival that celebrates all types of fiber arts, like rug hooking, quilting and even embroidery. It is something that I would naturally love, as I am a sucker for beautiful wool, thread and fabric. Those of you who see my embroidery attempts know how much I love doing needlework. It is not only calming and relaxing, but also another way to be creative and enjoy and celebrate art.
> 
> The part of the festival that we attended included a walking tour of the town, with stops earmarked which had displays of wonderful and inspirational work. We also stopped at some of the shops which carried supplies, and had a grand time seeing all the lovely supplies and patterns available. Finally, we attended the bazaar, where vendors from all over displayed and sold their wares. This also ranged from supplies to fibers to finished work. There was something for everyone.
> 
> I am excited to show you my wonderful acquisitions, as I didn't feel that I went overboard, but I was certainly inspired and thrilled with them.
> 
> The first thing that I purchased was an masterful needle felted work of art from Bella McBride of McBride House Creations. You can see some of her other work by clicking on the link which will bring you to her Etsy store. I will tell you however, that the pictures do not do her work justice. She was located right by the front door of the bazaar and the minute I saw this piece I knew I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful needle felted sculpture of a crow, in Celtic costume, with a warrior on his back. I decided to name the crow "Vortegern" (which means "Supreme King") and the warrior "Caderyn" (which means "Battle King".) I think they are just exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vortegern is approximately 10" long and his wings are layered wool. He has a lovely Celtic shield on his chest, back and head and is carrying a metal helmet in his mouth, which is held by a black chain. Little Caderyn stands on his back with sword and shield in hand, ready for battle. Vorgetern also has black glass eyes and clay talons.
> 
> For some reason, this piece spoke to me. It was one of those things that I fell in love with when I first saw it. I tried to walk away and go through the entire show first and come back to it later to see if I still wanted it, but I only made it about three tables away before I decided I had to just go buy it. I didn't want the chance of someone else seeing it and buying it first. It would have been something that I would surely regret if I were to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how sometimes art can do that to us. It gets under our skin and grasps us by the soul. Some pieces are not merely 'wants' but are truly 'needs'. That is what this piece was to me.
> 
> I did my best to take good photos of them today to show you all, but I feel that I didn't capture the incredible craftsmanship of the pieces. I will try again later today as I will have my light box out and maybe I can do better there. We will see.
> 
> I didn't buy too much more over the weekend. I did find a couple of things though for future projects that are 'living in my head.'
> 
> These lovely wool fibers are just incredible and I have something really fun in mind for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final wool that I purchased was something that I just had to have, with no particular project in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of those pieces where you think of the project after acquiring the wool for it. The colors are absolutely YUMMY and I am sure that I will use them for something fun and pretty!
> 
> So much fun! . . .
> 
> I came back from my weekend feeling much better than I did when I left. There is still a lot to do (even more now, I am afraid!) but talking to people and seeing the lovely work and inspiration from the show, the shops and the weekend in general, gave me a feeling of peace and calm.
> 
> One day at a time. . .
> 
> I need to remember that and not get overwhelmed.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself and allow myself to work at the pace that my life dictates. By doing that and staying in tune with myself, things will certainly work themselves out. And by letting go of the expectations that I have placed on myself, I am allowing myself to create what I was intended to create instead of forcing what I THINK I should be doing.
> 
> That in itself is very freeing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and an incredible week ahead!


Sounds like you had a wonderful time, and you deserved it.
Vortegern and Caderyn look great. Nicely made, and they should be a good addition to your home.
BTW . . . It's been over 6 years . . . 6 years and 144 days to be more precise, and one more tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back From My Break*
> 
> "How can you miss me if I don't go away?"
> 
> It's one of those questions that may seem to state the obvious, but few seem to get it.
> 
> As many of you that follow me know, I have been going through a kind of 'transition' all summer long. I have been blogging for what I think may be six years already (I truly lost count) and never mind sharing my creative adventures with you all. (Some personal ones as well!) You have been just as inspirational to me as you say I have been to you, and I have found out that I need this exercise of writing nearly every day to help keep me organized, productive and on track with things. I appreciate those of you who follow me and comment and send words of encouragement. They really do keep me in a good direction. I never take any of you for granted or underestimate the power of a kind and encouraging sentiment.
> 
> Lately I have found myself struggling a bit. Acclimating myself to my new environment has really taken its toll on me much more that I would have anticipated. While most of moving to a larger place is positive, there seems like there is an overwhelming list of things that I still need to do, and the sense of being 'caught up' is something that I sometimes feel that I will never feel again. I was comfortable and cozy in my old little place. Even though it had its shortcomings, it was something that we became used to and knew how to manage. Now that we are in a much larger place and while I feel that the positives far outweigh the negatives, it is still taking me a great deal of time and energy to get used to things. It is sometimes exhausting.
> 
> I know this is natural and expected, but it has been so long since I have gone through it that I just must have forgotten. Maybe I buried these feelings of anxiety for a reason. Maybe they were just so far in the past that the good things that happened since have fogged them over until they disappeared. Whatever the case, this all feels new and at times overwhelming and it has thrown me for a loop.
> 
> But I haven't given up, nor do I intend to. My list of ideas is growing by leaps and bounds each day. I refer to these ideas as my 'insurance policy' that I will be working in the future. Nothing terrorizes a designer as much as the well running dry where ideas are concerned. I am fortunate to be able to say that for me, the opposite seems to be more of an issue. I have more ideas than I have time to implement, and I keep adding to the list every single day. But instead of them being filed in an orderly manner in my head, they are thrown together helter skelter and the best way I can describe them to you is like a bowl of spaghetti. All mixed up together and in chaos. No wonder I feel anxious.
> 
> When this has happened on a smaller scale in the past, I found the best remedy for it was to take a step back and "breath". Let it be and take a break and try to come back when I was rested, and with fresh eyes and a clear head. Give things a chance to settle. Don't try so hard.
> 
> So that is what I am attempting to do. I have been trying to take a few hours here and there for myself and in between, push the pile as best as I can. While I am still fighting the feeling that I am not doing enough, things are slowly and surely beginning to fall back into place and little by little I feel myself 'coming back'. I will get to where I want to be eventually.
> 
> Over the weekend I took a couple of days to get away with my friend Cindy and attend a "Fiber Festival" in the town of Amhurst, Nova Scotia. Amhurst is located on the border between Nova Scotia and New Brunswick, and is about a 5-6 hour drive from where I live. She had told me of this festival over the summer, and I gladly accepted her invitation to join her. While we weren't going for the entire week or for classes, we thought it would be nice to take off for a couple of days and just go to see what it was about and enjoy the lovely autumn weather and scenery of Nova Scotia.
> 
> Needless to say, we weren't disappointed. The landscape was beyond beautiful, with the leaves incredibly brilliant. The weather was good, and even though we had a short shot of rain, the rest of the time it was sunny and cool.
> 
> For those of you who haven't guessed, a "Fiber Festival" is not where we all sit around eating healthy bran and cereals - it is a festival that celebrates all types of fiber arts, like rug hooking, quilting and even embroidery. It is something that I would naturally love, as I am a sucker for beautiful wool, thread and fabric. Those of you who see my embroidery attempts know how much I love doing needlework. It is not only calming and relaxing, but also another way to be creative and enjoy and celebrate art.
> 
> The part of the festival that we attended included a walking tour of the town, with stops earmarked which had displays of wonderful and inspirational work. We also stopped at some of the shops which carried supplies, and had a grand time seeing all the lovely supplies and patterns available. Finally, we attended the bazaar, where vendors from all over displayed and sold their wares. This also ranged from supplies to fibers to finished work. There was something for everyone.
> 
> I am excited to show you my wonderful acquisitions, as I didn't feel that I went overboard, but I was certainly inspired and thrilled with them.
> 
> The first thing that I purchased was an masterful needle felted work of art from Bella McBride of McBride House Creations. You can see some of her other work by clicking on the link which will bring you to her Etsy store. I will tell you however, that the pictures do not do her work justice. She was located right by the front door of the bazaar and the minute I saw this piece I knew I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful needle felted sculpture of a crow, in Celtic costume, with a warrior on his back. I decided to name the crow "Vortegern" (which means "Supreme King") and the warrior "Caderyn" (which means "Battle King".) I think they are just exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vortegern is approximately 10" long and his wings are layered wool. He has a lovely Celtic shield on his chest, back and head and is carrying a metal helmet in his mouth, which is held by a black chain. Little Caderyn stands on his back with sword and shield in hand, ready for battle. Vorgetern also has black glass eyes and clay talons.
> 
> For some reason, this piece spoke to me. It was one of those things that I fell in love with when I first saw it. I tried to walk away and go through the entire show first and come back to it later to see if I still wanted it, but I only made it about three tables away before I decided I had to just go buy it. I didn't want the chance of someone else seeing it and buying it first. It would have been something that I would surely regret if I were to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how sometimes art can do that to us. It gets under our skin and grasps us by the soul. Some pieces are not merely 'wants' but are truly 'needs'. That is what this piece was to me.
> 
> I did my best to take good photos of them today to show you all, but I feel that I didn't capture the incredible craftsmanship of the pieces. I will try again later today as I will have my light box out and maybe I can do better there. We will see.
> 
> I didn't buy too much more over the weekend. I did find a couple of things though for future projects that are 'living in my head.'
> 
> These lovely wool fibers are just incredible and I have something really fun in mind for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final wool that I purchased was something that I just had to have, with no particular project in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of those pieces where you think of the project after acquiring the wool for it. The colors are absolutely YUMMY and I am sure that I will use them for something fun and pretty!
> 
> So much fun! . . .
> 
> I came back from my weekend feeling much better than I did when I left. There is still a lot to do (even more now, I am afraid!) but talking to people and seeing the lovely work and inspiration from the show, the shops and the weekend in general, gave me a feeling of peace and calm.
> 
> One day at a time. . .
> 
> I need to remember that and not get overwhelmed.
> 
> I need to be patient with myself and allow myself to work at the pace that my life dictates. By doing that and staying in tune with myself, things will certainly work themselves out. And by letting go of the expectations that I have placed on myself, I am allowing myself to create what I was intended to create instead of forcing what I THINK I should be doing.
> 
> That in itself is very freeing.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday and an incredible week ahead!


Good day everyone!

I can't wait to show you what I am going to do with the fibers, Anna! They are going to be something quite fun indeed! They are going to be put aside though for one of my 'winter projects', so it may take a little time, but I will certainly share when I use them! 

I thought of you as well when I saw the Celtic design on the crow. It is truly wonderful. I tried some better photos last night and was not really successful, as I had my black background set up. Maybe if I try it with the white background or other camera adjustments it will do better. I will keep trying though. 

Thank you as well, Roger. It was a 'must have' piece!

John - WOW!! Where in the world does the time go?? It is hard to believe that I have that much to say! No wonder I go through "dry spells" now and again. Blogging here has been a habit that has really helped me stay on track though. I have made so many wonderful friendships through my posts here as well. I think it has been time well-spent!  Thank you for following me all this time!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1790 On the Ninth Day of Christmas . . . *

Yesterday was a good day in many respects. Not only did I feel as if I got a bit caught up with things, but I was feeling a bit more like myself again. (My productive self, that is!) I think the two days away really did me a world of good. Not only was in inspired by seeing so much creativity and beauty, but I got a chance to not think about the business, my computer or any of my day-to-day tasks for a short time. While I missed having Keith travel with me, it was a comfort knowing that here was here at home to manage things and take care of the cats. It may sound silly, but even though I know we have people that are competent looking after them when we are away, we know it isn't the same. Keith told me they were rather out of sorts for the two days that I was gone. It is funny how you can tell when your pet just isn't acting the same. But they seemed very happy to see me when I returned and they are all back to their happy routines again. All is well.

I spent most of yesterday clearing out emails and organizing things. I made some soup and did some things outside and a general tidying up of things. By the evening time, I felt good and relaxed and ready to move forward. I even spent the last couple hours doing some of my embroidery. I haven't really touched it since May when we moved. After seeing all the beautiful needlework, threads and yarns at the Fiber Festival, it inspired me to once again pull mine out and make time to work on it. It felt good.

Before that, I put the ties, tassels and rhinestones on my "Day 9" ornaments from my Lynne Andrews project and took the final photos of my sets up to that point. These were the final touches and they are ready to send out with my "Day 8" ornaments from only a couple of weeks ago. I am getting caught up with them, too.

The "Ladies Dancing" are just lovely!



















Here is an angled shot so you can see the beautiful Opal Dust that I brush onto the front and back center part:










As usual, the photos, nice as they are, just don't do them justice.

For this design, I needed to put the crystal rhinestones on the BACK of the ornament, as there was no greenery on the front:










I admit that I attempted to add some greenery to her skirt, so I could be consistent and have the red rhinestone berries on the front, but it looked rather silly. I wound up scraping it off and restoring the ornament to its original state. (You can't even tell which one I did it to - PHEW!)










The six together are quite lovely! 










As I watch my own set grow, I fall more and more in love with them! They are truly a beautifully designed work of art!










I am so happy that I thought enough to make a set for myself! The ornaments have been an incredible amount of work so far, but very much worth the time and effort. I hope that my recipients like them as much as I do.

If you haven't seen these before and would like to join in on the fun of creating these beautiful ornaments, I have a Facebook page set up as a support group for all who want to join the adventure. You can access it here: 12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!

You can get the pattern book on Lynne's website here: Christmas Blessings

And the ornament shapes from me here on my site: SLDPK129 - Elegant Bevel-Cut Frame Ornaments

We have over 300 members in the group and it is a wonderful group of painters and even those who do not paint and want to cheer us on. I know for sure that I would not be this far along in the project without it. I hope you come by and join!

I am so happy that I have access to resources such as this. I think back to when I was beginning my journey in painting and if there was nothing available in our neighborhoods, we would be out of luck. Now I am able to live in another country, in a very rural area and still be able to share and be inspired and meet new people with similar interests. To me it is somewhat of a miracle.

I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day. I have some new things that I will be working on today and will show you tomorrow. One of them is scroll sawing and the other is painting. Both will certainly be FUN!

Until then, I wish you a great day!










Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like (Kim) Christmas*

I have always been one of those designers that loves to work on designs from others that I admire. I can't help it. I see something that someone else creates that 'speaks to me' and I can't help but try to make the time to create it. I look at it as helping support the industry that I love so much. It also gives my brain a rest and keeps me feeling like I am having fun. After all - I believe that enjoying what I am doing is linked in a big part to the amount of success that I have.

Kim Christmas (http://www.kimchristmas.com) has always been one of my favorites. Those of you who have followed me for a while have seen me paint several of her projects over the years and I always look forward to seeing what new things she has in mind. Just recently, I did the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project of three little kitty head ornaments. They were so much fun!










A couple of weeks ago, I saw another project that Kim designed for this autumn/Halloween season. It is called "Sittin' in the Patch" (H16-3) and you can order the pattern on her site here: #1508 - Sittin' in the Patch










I loved it, but thought that I may have to pass on it because I didn't know where I would be able to get the ceramic bisque pumpkin that she used for the design. I really thought it was a cool design though.

Then, as luck would have it, I was in our local Bulk Barn and saw these beautiful clear glass pumpkin jars for sale. They only cost $7 each and I thought I may be able to use them for the project.

They were slightly larger than Kim's original design, but I knew it wouldn't be much trouble to enlarge the pattern to make it suitable. Since my pumpkin was smooth, clear glass and Kim's was ceramic bisque, I had to think of something to base the pumpkin out that would allow me to paint on it without the paint scraping off or chipping.

Enter DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for GLASS!

I followed the instructions on the bottle and heat-set the paint in the oven and I was thrilled and amazed at how "PERMANENT" this paint really was. I tried to scrape it off with my nail (after allowing it to cure) and I couldn't do it. I even was able to lightly sand it to smooth out some of the brush strokes that I had. I was thrilled!

I decided to make the base of my pumpkin black, as I wanted to be able to keep it out a bit longer than Halloween - all through Thanksgiving and while I liked the purple that Kim used on her pattern, I thought that something more neutral or autumn-like would suit me better. Here is the result of the base of my pumpkin:










I was ready to go! 

I didn't want my pumpkin sky stark black, so I looked through my supplies to see what would do to make the pumpkin a little nicer. I decided to dry brush some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre over the black to give the pumpkin a orange-ish look:










The result was fabulous! The pumpkin looked so cool, I almost wanted to leave it 'as is'!










I sprayed it with two coats of MATTE finish (no - it didn't dull the Metallic Lustre - it set it nicely) and I continued to apply my pattern as per Kim's instructions:










I'll be honest in that at first I didn't do all the steps Kim recommended and the result was that I spun my wheels for a while and got nowhere. Last night I took a step back and did what I was supposed to do and made great progress:










I used the Faux Squirrel brush by Dynasty for applying the paint and I did like the softer texture of it. I felt that it left less brush marks than if I used my usual taklon brushes, as the bristles were softer.

Under the watchful eyes of "Inspector Biggles" (aka Pancakes) I made great progress:










I hope to finish up the project today and have more of it to show you tomorrow. 

I liked this method so much that I went back and got a couple additional pumpkins to create my own designs on. In the past, I found that painting on glass or other smooth, non-porous surfaces was difficult because it would seem that the paint would always chip and peel off. I didn't want to invest my time and energy to something that wouldn't last. The DecoArt Chalk Paint for Glass really, really holds up beautifully and gives a nice matte surface for a base. I have some additional colors and I plan to use them in design work in the near future.

In other news, Keith has added a new Christmas pattern to our site:










With everyone gearing up for Christmas, we hope you will enjoy it and add it to your pattern arsenal. You can get to it directly HERE.

I hope you enjoy seeing my pumpkin come to life. For more of Kim's lovely patterns, please visit her site. You can get the DecoArt products at your favorite craft supplier or go directly to the DecoArt site and order them online. While for this project I used the Chalkboard Paint for glass (which means you can write on it with chalk) for future projects, I am going to use the "Chalky Finish Paint for Glass" (which comes in more colors) and paint over it. I will keep you posted as to how it works.

It is yet another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. After some rain yesterday, there isn't a cloud in the sky today. We certainly have had some amazing weather this year and the autumn colors are just lovely. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else in the world but where I am!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like (Kim) Christmas*
> 
> I have always been one of those designers that loves to work on designs from others that I admire. I can't help it. I see something that someone else creates that 'speaks to me' and I can't help but try to make the time to create it. I look at it as helping support the industry that I love so much. It also gives my brain a rest and keeps me feeling like I am having fun. After all - I believe that enjoying what I am doing is linked in a big part to the amount of success that I have.
> 
> Kim Christmas (http://www.kimchristmas.com) has always been one of my favorites. Those of you who have followed me for a while have seen me paint several of her projects over the years and I always look forward to seeing what new things she has in mind. Just recently, I did the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project of three little kitty head ornaments. They were so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw another project that Kim designed for this autumn/Halloween season. It is called "Sittin' in the Patch" (H16-3) and you can order the pattern on her site here: #1508 - Sittin' in the Patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, but thought that I may have to pass on it because I didn't know where I would be able to get the ceramic bisque pumpkin that she used for the design. I really thought it was a cool design though.
> 
> Then, as luck would have it, I was in our local Bulk Barn and saw these beautiful clear glass pumpkin jars for sale. They only cost $7 each and I thought I may be able to use them for the project.
> 
> They were slightly larger than Kim's original design, but I knew it wouldn't be much trouble to enlarge the pattern to make it suitable. Since my pumpkin was smooth, clear glass and Kim's was ceramic bisque, I had to think of something to base the pumpkin out that would allow me to paint on it without the paint scraping off or chipping.
> 
> Enter DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for GLASS!
> 
> I followed the instructions on the bottle and heat-set the paint in the oven and I was thrilled and amazed at how "PERMANENT" this paint really was. I tried to scrape it off with my nail (after allowing it to cure) and I couldn't do it. I even was able to lightly sand it to smooth out some of the brush strokes that I had. I was thrilled!
> 
> I decided to make the base of my pumpkin black, as I wanted to be able to keep it out a bit longer than Halloween - all through Thanksgiving and while I liked the purple that Kim used on her pattern, I thought that something more neutral or autumn-like would suit me better. Here is the result of the base of my pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was ready to go!
> 
> I didn't want my pumpkin sky stark black, so I looked through my supplies to see what would do to make the pumpkin a little nicer. I decided to dry brush some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre over the black to give the pumpkin a orange-ish look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was fabulous! The pumpkin looked so cool, I almost wanted to leave it 'as is'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed it with two coats of MATTE finish (no - it didn't dull the Metallic Lustre - it set it nicely) and I continued to apply my pattern as per Kim's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest in that at first I didn't do all the steps Kim recommended and the result was that I spun my wheels for a while and got nowhere. Last night I took a step back and did what I was supposed to do and made great progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Faux Squirrel brush by Dynasty for applying the paint and I did like the softer texture of it. I felt that it left less brush marks than if I used my usual taklon brushes, as the bristles were softer.
> 
> Under the watchful eyes of "Inspector Biggles" (aka Pancakes) I made great progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the project today and have more of it to show you tomorrow.
> 
> I liked this method so much that I went back and got a couple additional pumpkins to create my own designs on. In the past, I found that painting on glass or other smooth, non-porous surfaces was difficult because it would seem that the paint would always chip and peel off. I didn't want to invest my time and energy to something that wouldn't last. The DecoArt Chalk Paint for Glass really, really holds up beautifully and gives a nice matte surface for a base. I have some additional colors and I plan to use them in design work in the near future.
> 
> In other news, Keith has added a new Christmas pattern to our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everyone gearing up for Christmas, we hope you will enjoy it and add it to your pattern arsenal. You can get to it directly HERE.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my pumpkin come to life. For more of Kim's lovely patterns, please visit her site. You can get the DecoArt products at your favorite craft supplier or go directly to the DecoArt site and order them online. While for this project I used the Chalkboard Paint for glass (which means you can write on it with chalk) for future projects, I am going to use the "Chalky Finish Paint for Glass" (which comes in more colors) and paint over it. I will keep you posted as to how it works.
> 
> It is yet another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. After some rain yesterday, there isn't a cloud in the sky today. We certainly have had some amazing weather this year and the autumn colors are just lovely. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else in the world but where I am!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Good morning, Looking forward to your completed pumpkin, I am sure your cat is too. Glad to be home but allot of work to get ready for winter so may not be able to try out my water color paints till it snows, been rainy and snow on the mountain is creeping down, before long it will look like this.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like (Kim) Christmas*
> 
> I have always been one of those designers that loves to work on designs from others that I admire. I can't help it. I see something that someone else creates that 'speaks to me' and I can't help but try to make the time to create it. I look at it as helping support the industry that I love so much. It also gives my brain a rest and keeps me feeling like I am having fun. After all - I believe that enjoying what I am doing is linked in a big part to the amount of success that I have.
> 
> Kim Christmas (http://www.kimchristmas.com) has always been one of my favorites. Those of you who have followed me for a while have seen me paint several of her projects over the years and I always look forward to seeing what new things she has in mind. Just recently, I did the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project of three little kitty head ornaments. They were so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw another project that Kim designed for this autumn/Halloween season. It is called "Sittin' in the Patch" (H16-3) and you can order the pattern on her site here: #1508 - Sittin' in the Patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, but thought that I may have to pass on it because I didn't know where I would be able to get the ceramic bisque pumpkin that she used for the design. I really thought it was a cool design though.
> 
> Then, as luck would have it, I was in our local Bulk Barn and saw these beautiful clear glass pumpkin jars for sale. They only cost $7 each and I thought I may be able to use them for the project.
> 
> They were slightly larger than Kim's original design, but I knew it wouldn't be much trouble to enlarge the pattern to make it suitable. Since my pumpkin was smooth, clear glass and Kim's was ceramic bisque, I had to think of something to base the pumpkin out that would allow me to paint on it without the paint scraping off or chipping.
> 
> Enter DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for GLASS!
> 
> I followed the instructions on the bottle and heat-set the paint in the oven and I was thrilled and amazed at how "PERMANENT" this paint really was. I tried to scrape it off with my nail (after allowing it to cure) and I couldn't do it. I even was able to lightly sand it to smooth out some of the brush strokes that I had. I was thrilled!
> 
> I decided to make the base of my pumpkin black, as I wanted to be able to keep it out a bit longer than Halloween - all through Thanksgiving and while I liked the purple that Kim used on her pattern, I thought that something more neutral or autumn-like would suit me better. Here is the result of the base of my pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was ready to go!
> 
> I didn't want my pumpkin sky stark black, so I looked through my supplies to see what would do to make the pumpkin a little nicer. I decided to dry brush some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre over the black to give the pumpkin a orange-ish look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was fabulous! The pumpkin looked so cool, I almost wanted to leave it 'as is'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed it with two coats of MATTE finish (no - it didn't dull the Metallic Lustre - it set it nicely) and I continued to apply my pattern as per Kim's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest in that at first I didn't do all the steps Kim recommended and the result was that I spun my wheels for a while and got nowhere. Last night I took a step back and did what I was supposed to do and made great progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Faux Squirrel brush by Dynasty for applying the paint and I did like the softer texture of it. I felt that it left less brush marks than if I used my usual taklon brushes, as the bristles were softer.
> 
> Under the watchful eyes of "Inspector Biggles" (aka Pancakes) I made great progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the project today and have more of it to show you tomorrow.
> 
> I liked this method so much that I went back and got a couple additional pumpkins to create my own designs on. In the past, I found that painting on glass or other smooth, non-porous surfaces was difficult because it would seem that the paint would always chip and peel off. I didn't want to invest my time and energy to something that wouldn't last. The DecoArt Chalk Paint for Glass really, really holds up beautifully and gives a nice matte surface for a base. I have some additional colors and I plan to use them in design work in the near future.
> 
> In other news, Keith has added a new Christmas pattern to our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everyone gearing up for Christmas, we hope you will enjoy it and add it to your pattern arsenal. You can get to it directly HERE.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my pumpkin come to life. For more of Kim's lovely patterns, please visit her site. You can get the DecoArt products at your favorite craft supplier or go directly to the DecoArt site and order them online. While for this project I used the Chalkboard Paint for glass (which means you can write on it with chalk) for future projects, I am going to use the "Chalky Finish Paint for Glass" (which comes in more colors) and paint over it. I will keep you posted as to how it works.
> 
> It is yet another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. After some rain yesterday, there isn't a cloud in the sky today. We certainly have had some amazing weather this year and the autumn colors are just lovely. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else in the world but where I am!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


That is amazing paint. You would not know that your pumpkin is glass - love they way you have done the background. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Keith's plaque is great. Sunny here today but it's just a nice break from the all the rain forecast


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like (Kim) Christmas*
> 
> I have always been one of those designers that loves to work on designs from others that I admire. I can't help it. I see something that someone else creates that 'speaks to me' and I can't help but try to make the time to create it. I look at it as helping support the industry that I love so much. It also gives my brain a rest and keeps me feeling like I am having fun. After all - I believe that enjoying what I am doing is linked in a big part to the amount of success that I have.
> 
> Kim Christmas (http://www.kimchristmas.com) has always been one of my favorites. Those of you who have followed me for a while have seen me paint several of her projects over the years and I always look forward to seeing what new things she has in mind. Just recently, I did the "Meow, Meow, Boo!" project of three little kitty head ornaments. They were so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw another project that Kim designed for this autumn/Halloween season. It is called "Sittin' in the Patch" (H16-3) and you can order the pattern on her site here: #1508 - Sittin' in the Patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, but thought that I may have to pass on it because I didn't know where I would be able to get the ceramic bisque pumpkin that she used for the design. I really thought it was a cool design though.
> 
> Then, as luck would have it, I was in our local Bulk Barn and saw these beautiful clear glass pumpkin jars for sale. They only cost $7 each and I thought I may be able to use them for the project.
> 
> They were slightly larger than Kim's original design, but I knew it wouldn't be much trouble to enlarge the pattern to make it suitable. Since my pumpkin was smooth, clear glass and Kim's was ceramic bisque, I had to think of something to base the pumpkin out that would allow me to paint on it without the paint scraping off or chipping.
> 
> Enter DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for GLASS!
> 
> I followed the instructions on the bottle and heat-set the paint in the oven and I was thrilled and amazed at how "PERMANENT" this paint really was. I tried to scrape it off with my nail (after allowing it to cure) and I couldn't do it. I even was able to lightly sand it to smooth out some of the brush strokes that I had. I was thrilled!
> 
> I decided to make the base of my pumpkin black, as I wanted to be able to keep it out a bit longer than Halloween - all through Thanksgiving and while I liked the purple that Kim used on her pattern, I thought that something more neutral or autumn-like would suit me better. Here is the result of the base of my pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was ready to go!
> 
> I didn't want my pumpkin sky stark black, so I looked through my supplies to see what would do to make the pumpkin a little nicer. I decided to dry brush some of DecoArt's Metallic Lustre over the black to give the pumpkin a orange-ish look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was fabulous! The pumpkin looked so cool, I almost wanted to leave it 'as is'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed it with two coats of MATTE finish (no - it didn't dull the Metallic Lustre - it set it nicely) and I continued to apply my pattern as per Kim's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest in that at first I didn't do all the steps Kim recommended and the result was that I spun my wheels for a while and got nowhere. Last night I took a step back and did what I was supposed to do and made great progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Faux Squirrel brush by Dynasty for applying the paint and I did like the softer texture of it. I felt that it left less brush marks than if I used my usual taklon brushes, as the bristles were softer.
> 
> Under the watchful eyes of "Inspector Biggles" (aka Pancakes) I made great progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to finish up the project today and have more of it to show you tomorrow.
> 
> I liked this method so much that I went back and got a couple additional pumpkins to create my own designs on. In the past, I found that painting on glass or other smooth, non-porous surfaces was difficult because it would seem that the paint would always chip and peel off. I didn't want to invest my time and energy to something that wouldn't last. The DecoArt Chalk Paint for Glass really, really holds up beautifully and gives a nice matte surface for a base. I have some additional colors and I plan to use them in design work in the near future.
> 
> In other news, Keith has added a new Christmas pattern to our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everyone gearing up for Christmas, we hope you will enjoy it and add it to your pattern arsenal. You can get to it directly HERE.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing my pumpkin come to life. For more of Kim's lovely patterns, please visit her site. You can get the DecoArt products at your favorite craft supplier or go directly to the DecoArt site and order them online. While for this project I used the Chalkboard Paint for glass (which means you can write on it with chalk) for future projects, I am going to use the "Chalky Finish Paint for Glass" (which comes in more colors) and paint over it. I will keep you posted as to how it works.
> 
> It is yet another beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. After some rain yesterday, there isn't a cloud in the sky today. We certainly have had some amazing weather this year and the autumn colors are just lovely. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else in the world but where I am!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi, Anna and Brian! I am a little behind today in posting.  I was up late working on some new stuff (see the next post) and had some errands early today.

Thank you as always Anna for your kind support and friendship. It is so much fun sharing work with you all. I love seeing your projects as well.

Brian-you truly live in the 'other paradise'! I wonder how far you are from Anna? One day I will get to that side of the country, I hope. I would love to see it in person. Thank you both for taking the time to stop by!

Have a wonderful weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished the Pumpkin and Started Something New*

It is already past my 'normal blog time' this morning, so I will get right down to business. I am figuring out that sometimes we need to sacrifice chit-chat for quality content. While I like to sit and muse about the day, my plans and life in general with you all, I am finding that sometimes it is best if I just get to what I want to do and talk about it a little less. The photos speak for themselves.

My routine has changed somewhat lately and I have been trying to hit the gym prior to writing here. I don't mention the gym or stuff like that often, as it really isn't necessary. However, with having a job that consists of so much sitting, I really think it is an important part of my day. It was getting cumbersome to go after blogging, as I wouldn't return home until noon or later. Then I would need to eat and before I knew it, most of the day was gone. Sometimes it is best to light a fire under myself and get out early and get back and carry on with my day. I think I am liking that way of doing things better. I am accomplishing more, anyway.

So where were we . . .

Yesterday I was working on the wonderful "Sittin' In the Patch" pumpkin pattern from the lovely and talented Kim Christmas. I had shown how I used the DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for Glass for the base, and then the amazing Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax (also from DecoArt) for the base. I then had to undercoat the pumpkins and moon and add the colors on top of them.










It was looking pretty cool. 

I then went ahead and started shading and highlighting.










One thing about Kim's designs is that she has the most wonderful palette of colors she works from. I am always quite drawn to them and seldom veer off to my own colors (which I often do with other patterns.)

I do admit that I decided to add some beautiful DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the moon and the pumpkins to give them a pretty shimmer. I finished the project off with a couple coats of spray gloss and the final pumpkin looks amazing!










Here is a close up of the colors:










See how subtle the Glamour Dust is? It looks simply MAGICAL!










Kim has this pattern available on her site for those who are interested. It is available as a paper pattern or a PDF one so you can order it and start right away. I decided not to put the faces on my pumpkins because I wanted to be able to keep the piece out through the month of November. It was really a quick and easy project and lots of fun.

When I finished up the pumpkin, it was only around 10pm and I wasn't really tired yet. My shipment of Pastelmat paper by Clairefontaine had arrived from England earlier in the day and I was dying to try it out. As I mentioned before, I follow Jason Morgan (an amazing wildlife artist and teacher) on Pateron and I subscribe to his page- Jason Morgan Wildlife Artist. For those of you who don't know - Pateron is a subscription based forum for artists to acquire monthly support in exchange for exclusive lessons, videos, reference photos, etc. I found Jason through Lisa Clough, who is another artist I pledge to and an excellent teacher as well. The small monthly pledges are well worth the knowledge that I have gained from both of them. I invite you to check them out. 

In any case, a couple of weeks ago, I was watching Jason's video on creating using pastel pencils and crayons. He had mentioned that by trying a certain type of paper, it changed his entire idea regarding pastels. Apparently, the paper was the key to making the pastels manageable and work for him and he was more than thrilled with it.

The paper he used was "Pastelmat" by Clairefontaine. I looked it up on Amazon and ordered a pad to try.










For once, I already had the pastel crayons and pencils he was using so I was excited about giving this new media a try.

I took some photos of my own cats, and chose this lovely photo of Pancakes to use for my reference:










I decided to use the charcoal coloured paper for the drawing. I sketched out the main lines for the fur direction . . .










I used the reference photo from my computer and was able to create a 'decent' eye:










I was encouraged and pushed on. At one point I was thinking that I had chosen "too big" a desk for my studio, but as I worked on this, I was happy it is a large as it is. I filled it up pretty quickly with the pencils and crayons.










In about two hours, here is where I am at with the drawing. (Remember - this is mostly the under layers showing. There is still a LOT of work to go on it!) The pastel pencils I am using are Stablilo CarbOthello pastel colors.










I only had the set of 36 pencils, which I found rather restricting. I especially didn't like that there was only one grey - which is very light. Because of that, I had trouble getting the proper shade on the eyes and so forth that needed to be done in detail. I may have to invest in the set of 60 pencils after all. 










The crayons came in a set of 48. They are also by Stabilo I think and they are called "Conte a Paris". I think that is all the colors they had for them. It was helpful for the larger areas to have more shades to choose from:










You can see from the set that there are a couple of shades of grey and more browns as well:










But overall, I am happy with it so far. Seeing it side by side makes me realize just what I have to work on. Also, I think leaving it overnight helped as well:










So that is it for today. Over the weekend, I have orders to cut and I plan on doing more work on this and also creating some new scroll saw patterns. Sometimes I feel like I am juggling lots of things at once. I wouldn't have it any other way.

It is supposed to storm here in our area this weekend, making it a perfect weekend to stay inside and create. I hope you all have a great weekend as well. There is always something fun to do! 

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished the Pumpkin and Started Something New*
> 
> It is already past my 'normal blog time' this morning, so I will get right down to business. I am figuring out that sometimes we need to sacrifice chit-chat for quality content. While I like to sit and muse about the day, my plans and life in general with you all, I am finding that sometimes it is best if I just get to what I want to do and talk about it a little less. The photos speak for themselves.
> 
> My routine has changed somewhat lately and I have been trying to hit the gym prior to writing here. I don't mention the gym or stuff like that often, as it really isn't necessary. However, with having a job that consists of so much sitting, I really think it is an important part of my day. It was getting cumbersome to go after blogging, as I wouldn't return home until noon or later. Then I would need to eat and before I knew it, most of the day was gone. Sometimes it is best to light a fire under myself and get out early and get back and carry on with my day. I think I am liking that way of doing things better. I am accomplishing more, anyway.
> 
> So where were we . . .
> 
> Yesterday I was working on the wonderful "Sittin' In the Patch" pumpkin pattern from the lovely and talented Kim Christmas. I had shown how I used the DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for Glass for the base, and then the amazing Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax (also from DecoArt) for the base. I then had to undercoat the pumpkins and moon and add the colors on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was looking pretty cool.
> 
> I then went ahead and started shading and highlighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about Kim's designs is that she has the most wonderful palette of colors she works from. I am always quite drawn to them and seldom veer off to my own colors (which I often do with other patterns.)
> 
> I do admit that I decided to add some beautiful DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the moon and the pumpkins to give them a pretty shimmer. I finished the project off with a couple coats of spray gloss and the final pumpkin looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how subtle the Glamour Dust is? It looks simply MAGICAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim has this pattern available on her site for those who are interested. It is available as a paper pattern or a PDF one so you can order it and start right away. I decided not to put the faces on my pumpkins because I wanted to be able to keep the piece out through the month of November. It was really a quick and easy project and lots of fun.
> 
> When I finished up the pumpkin, it was only around 10pm and I wasn't really tired yet. My shipment of Pastelmat paper by Clairefontaine had arrived from England earlier in the day and I was dying to try it out. As I mentioned before, I follow Jason Morgan (an amazing wildlife artist and teacher) on Pateron and I subscribe to his page- Jason Morgan Wildlife Artist. For those of you who don't know - Pateron is a subscription based forum for artists to acquire monthly support in exchange for exclusive lessons, videos, reference photos, etc. I found Jason through Lisa Clough, who is another artist I pledge to and an excellent teacher as well. The small monthly pledges are well worth the knowledge that I have gained from both of them. I invite you to check them out.
> 
> In any case, a couple of weeks ago, I was watching Jason's video on creating using pastel pencils and crayons. He had mentioned that by trying a certain type of paper, it changed his entire idea regarding pastels. Apparently, the paper was the key to making the pastels manageable and work for him and he was more than thrilled with it.
> 
> The paper he used was "Pastelmat" by Clairefontaine. I looked it up on Amazon and ordered a pad to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, I already had the pastel crayons and pencils he was using so I was excited about giving this new media a try.
> 
> I took some photos of my own cats, and chose this lovely photo of Pancakes to use for my reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the charcoal coloured paper for the drawing. I sketched out the main lines for the fur direction . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the reference photo from my computer and was able to create a 'decent' eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was encouraged and pushed on. At one point I was thinking that I had chosen "too big" a desk for my studio, but as I worked on this, I was happy it is a large as it is. I filled it up pretty quickly with the pencils and crayons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In about two hours, here is where I am at with the drawing. (Remember - this is mostly the under layers showing. There is still a LOT of work to go on it!) The pastel pencils I am using are Stablilo CarbOthello pastel colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had the set of 36 pencils, which I found rather restricting. I especially didn't like that there was only one grey - which is very light. Because of that, I had trouble getting the proper shade on the eyes and so forth that needed to be done in detail. I may have to invest in the set of 60 pencils after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crayons came in a set of 48. They are also by Stabilo I think and they are called "Conte a Paris". I think that is all the colors they had for them. It was helpful for the larger areas to have more shades to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the set that there are a couple of shades of grey and more browns as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But overall, I am happy with it so far. Seeing it side by side makes me realize just what I have to work on. Also, I think leaving it overnight helped as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. Over the weekend, I have orders to cut and I plan on doing more work on this and also creating some new scroll saw patterns. Sometimes I feel like I am juggling lots of things at once. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> It is supposed to storm here in our area this weekend, making it a perfect weekend to stay inside and create. I hope you all have a great weekend as well. There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Sheila,

Your many talents simply overwhelm me! When your picture is done, we will be asking: "Which one is the photograph?"

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished the Pumpkin and Started Something New*
> 
> It is already past my 'normal blog time' this morning, so I will get right down to business. I am figuring out that sometimes we need to sacrifice chit-chat for quality content. While I like to sit and muse about the day, my plans and life in general with you all, I am finding that sometimes it is best if I just get to what I want to do and talk about it a little less. The photos speak for themselves.
> 
> My routine has changed somewhat lately and I have been trying to hit the gym prior to writing here. I don't mention the gym or stuff like that often, as it really isn't necessary. However, with having a job that consists of so much sitting, I really think it is an important part of my day. It was getting cumbersome to go after blogging, as I wouldn't return home until noon or later. Then I would need to eat and before I knew it, most of the day was gone. Sometimes it is best to light a fire under myself and get out early and get back and carry on with my day. I think I am liking that way of doing things better. I am accomplishing more, anyway.
> 
> So where were we . . .
> 
> Yesterday I was working on the wonderful "Sittin' In the Patch" pumpkin pattern from the lovely and talented Kim Christmas. I had shown how I used the DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for Glass for the base, and then the amazing Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax (also from DecoArt) for the base. I then had to undercoat the pumpkins and moon and add the colors on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was looking pretty cool.
> 
> I then went ahead and started shading and highlighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about Kim's designs is that she has the most wonderful palette of colors she works from. I am always quite drawn to them and seldom veer off to my own colors (which I often do with other patterns.)
> 
> I do admit that I decided to add some beautiful DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the moon and the pumpkins to give them a pretty shimmer. I finished the project off with a couple coats of spray gloss and the final pumpkin looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how subtle the Glamour Dust is? It looks simply MAGICAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim has this pattern available on her site for those who are interested. It is available as a paper pattern or a PDF one so you can order it and start right away. I decided not to put the faces on my pumpkins because I wanted to be able to keep the piece out through the month of November. It was really a quick and easy project and lots of fun.
> 
> When I finished up the pumpkin, it was only around 10pm and I wasn't really tired yet. My shipment of Pastelmat paper by Clairefontaine had arrived from England earlier in the day and I was dying to try it out. As I mentioned before, I follow Jason Morgan (an amazing wildlife artist and teacher) on Pateron and I subscribe to his page- Jason Morgan Wildlife Artist. For those of you who don't know - Pateron is a subscription based forum for artists to acquire monthly support in exchange for exclusive lessons, videos, reference photos, etc. I found Jason through Lisa Clough, who is another artist I pledge to and an excellent teacher as well. The small monthly pledges are well worth the knowledge that I have gained from both of them. I invite you to check them out.
> 
> In any case, a couple of weeks ago, I was watching Jason's video on creating using pastel pencils and crayons. He had mentioned that by trying a certain type of paper, it changed his entire idea regarding pastels. Apparently, the paper was the key to making the pastels manageable and work for him and he was more than thrilled with it.
> 
> The paper he used was "Pastelmat" by Clairefontaine. I looked it up on Amazon and ordered a pad to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, I already had the pastel crayons and pencils he was using so I was excited about giving this new media a try.
> 
> I took some photos of my own cats, and chose this lovely photo of Pancakes to use for my reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the charcoal coloured paper for the drawing. I sketched out the main lines for the fur direction . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the reference photo from my computer and was able to create a 'decent' eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was encouraged and pushed on. At one point I was thinking that I had chosen "too big" a desk for my studio, but as I worked on this, I was happy it is a large as it is. I filled it up pretty quickly with the pencils and crayons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In about two hours, here is where I am at with the drawing. (Remember - this is mostly the under layers showing. There is still a LOT of work to go on it!) The pastel pencils I am using are Stablilo CarbOthello pastel colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had the set of 36 pencils, which I found rather restricting. I especially didn't like that there was only one grey - which is very light. Because of that, I had trouble getting the proper shade on the eyes and so forth that needed to be done in detail. I may have to invest in the set of 60 pencils after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crayons came in a set of 48. They are also by Stabilo I think and they are called "Conte a Paris". I think that is all the colors they had for them. It was helpful for the larger areas to have more shades to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the set that there are a couple of shades of grey and more browns as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But overall, I am happy with it so far. Seeing it side by side makes me realize just what I have to work on. Also, I think leaving it overnight helped as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. Over the weekend, I have orders to cut and I plan on doing more work on this and also creating some new scroll saw patterns. Sometimes I feel like I am juggling lots of things at once. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> It is supposed to storm here in our area this weekend, making it a perfect weekend to stay inside and create. I hope you all have a great weekend as well. There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, my dear friend!  I only hope it will be enjoyed! Thank you for your kind words and encouragement!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished the Pumpkin and Started Something New*
> 
> It is already past my 'normal blog time' this morning, so I will get right down to business. I am figuring out that sometimes we need to sacrifice chit-chat for quality content. While I like to sit and muse about the day, my plans and life in general with you all, I am finding that sometimes it is best if I just get to what I want to do and talk about it a little less. The photos speak for themselves.
> 
> My routine has changed somewhat lately and I have been trying to hit the gym prior to writing here. I don't mention the gym or stuff like that often, as it really isn't necessary. However, with having a job that consists of so much sitting, I really think it is an important part of my day. It was getting cumbersome to go after blogging, as I wouldn't return home until noon or later. Then I would need to eat and before I knew it, most of the day was gone. Sometimes it is best to light a fire under myself and get out early and get back and carry on with my day. I think I am liking that way of doing things better. I am accomplishing more, anyway.
> 
> So where were we . . .
> 
> Yesterday I was working on the wonderful "Sittin' In the Patch" pumpkin pattern from the lovely and talented Kim Christmas. I had shown how I used the DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for Glass for the base, and then the amazing Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax (also from DecoArt) for the base. I then had to undercoat the pumpkins and moon and add the colors on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was looking pretty cool.
> 
> I then went ahead and started shading and highlighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about Kim's designs is that she has the most wonderful palette of colors she works from. I am always quite drawn to them and seldom veer off to my own colors (which I often do with other patterns.)
> 
> I do admit that I decided to add some beautiful DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the moon and the pumpkins to give them a pretty shimmer. I finished the project off with a couple coats of spray gloss and the final pumpkin looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how subtle the Glamour Dust is? It looks simply MAGICAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim has this pattern available on her site for those who are interested. It is available as a paper pattern or a PDF one so you can order it and start right away. I decided not to put the faces on my pumpkins because I wanted to be able to keep the piece out through the month of November. It was really a quick and easy project and lots of fun.
> 
> When I finished up the pumpkin, it was only around 10pm and I wasn't really tired yet. My shipment of Pastelmat paper by Clairefontaine had arrived from England earlier in the day and I was dying to try it out. As I mentioned before, I follow Jason Morgan (an amazing wildlife artist and teacher) on Pateron and I subscribe to his page- Jason Morgan Wildlife Artist. For those of you who don't know - Pateron is a subscription based forum for artists to acquire monthly support in exchange for exclusive lessons, videos, reference photos, etc. I found Jason through Lisa Clough, who is another artist I pledge to and an excellent teacher as well. The small monthly pledges are well worth the knowledge that I have gained from both of them. I invite you to check them out.
> 
> In any case, a couple of weeks ago, I was watching Jason's video on creating using pastel pencils and crayons. He had mentioned that by trying a certain type of paper, it changed his entire idea regarding pastels. Apparently, the paper was the key to making the pastels manageable and work for him and he was more than thrilled with it.
> 
> The paper he used was "Pastelmat" by Clairefontaine. I looked it up on Amazon and ordered a pad to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, I already had the pastel crayons and pencils he was using so I was excited about giving this new media a try.
> 
> I took some photos of my own cats, and chose this lovely photo of Pancakes to use for my reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the charcoal coloured paper for the drawing. I sketched out the main lines for the fur direction . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the reference photo from my computer and was able to create a 'decent' eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was encouraged and pushed on. At one point I was thinking that I had chosen "too big" a desk for my studio, but as I worked on this, I was happy it is a large as it is. I filled it up pretty quickly with the pencils and crayons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In about two hours, here is where I am at with the drawing. (Remember - this is mostly the under layers showing. There is still a LOT of work to go on it!) The pastel pencils I am using are Stablilo CarbOthello pastel colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had the set of 36 pencils, which I found rather restricting. I especially didn't like that there was only one grey - which is very light. Because of that, I had trouble getting the proper shade on the eyes and so forth that needed to be done in detail. I may have to invest in the set of 60 pencils after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crayons came in a set of 48. They are also by Stabilo I think and they are called "Conte a Paris". I think that is all the colors they had for them. It was helpful for the larger areas to have more shades to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the set that there are a couple of shades of grey and more browns as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But overall, I am happy with it so far. Seeing it side by side makes me realize just what I have to work on. Also, I think leaving it overnight helped as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. Over the weekend, I have orders to cut and I plan on doing more work on this and also creating some new scroll saw patterns. Sometimes I feel like I am juggling lots of things at once. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> It is supposed to storm here in our area this weekend, making it a perfect weekend to stay inside and create. I hope you all have a great weekend as well. There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Your pumpkin turned out beautifully Sheila and I agree with L/W, you won't know the difference between the picture and the photo. The painting is awesome! Just back from a great carving show over the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished the Pumpkin and Started Something New*
> 
> It is already past my 'normal blog time' this morning, so I will get right down to business. I am figuring out that sometimes we need to sacrifice chit-chat for quality content. While I like to sit and muse about the day, my plans and life in general with you all, I am finding that sometimes it is best if I just get to what I want to do and talk about it a little less. The photos speak for themselves.
> 
> My routine has changed somewhat lately and I have been trying to hit the gym prior to writing here. I don't mention the gym or stuff like that often, as it really isn't necessary. However, with having a job that consists of so much sitting, I really think it is an important part of my day. It was getting cumbersome to go after blogging, as I wouldn't return home until noon or later. Then I would need to eat and before I knew it, most of the day was gone. Sometimes it is best to light a fire under myself and get out early and get back and carry on with my day. I think I am liking that way of doing things better. I am accomplishing more, anyway.
> 
> So where were we . . .
> 
> Yesterday I was working on the wonderful "Sittin' In the Patch" pumpkin pattern from the lovely and talented Kim Christmas. I had shown how I used the DecoArt Chalkboard Paint for Glass for the base, and then the amazing Metallic Lustre Acrylic Wax (also from DecoArt) for the base. I then had to undercoat the pumpkins and moon and add the colors on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was looking pretty cool.
> 
> I then went ahead and started shading and highlighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about Kim's designs is that she has the most wonderful palette of colors she works from. I am always quite drawn to them and seldom veer off to my own colors (which I often do with other patterns.)
> 
> I do admit that I decided to add some beautiful DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter paint on the moon and the pumpkins to give them a pretty shimmer. I finished the project off with a couple coats of spray gloss and the final pumpkin looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how subtle the Glamour Dust is? It looks simply MAGICAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim has this pattern available on her site for those who are interested. It is available as a paper pattern or a PDF one so you can order it and start right away. I decided not to put the faces on my pumpkins because I wanted to be able to keep the piece out through the month of November. It was really a quick and easy project and lots of fun.
> 
> When I finished up the pumpkin, it was only around 10pm and I wasn't really tired yet. My shipment of Pastelmat paper by Clairefontaine had arrived from England earlier in the day and I was dying to try it out. As I mentioned before, I follow Jason Morgan (an amazing wildlife artist and teacher) on Pateron and I subscribe to his page- Jason Morgan Wildlife Artist. For those of you who don't know - Pateron is a subscription based forum for artists to acquire monthly support in exchange for exclusive lessons, videos, reference photos, etc. I found Jason through Lisa Clough, who is another artist I pledge to and an excellent teacher as well. The small monthly pledges are well worth the knowledge that I have gained from both of them. I invite you to check them out.
> 
> In any case, a couple of weeks ago, I was watching Jason's video on creating using pastel pencils and crayons. He had mentioned that by trying a certain type of paper, it changed his entire idea regarding pastels. Apparently, the paper was the key to making the pastels manageable and work for him and he was more than thrilled with it.
> 
> The paper he used was "Pastelmat" by Clairefontaine. I looked it up on Amazon and ordered a pad to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, I already had the pastel crayons and pencils he was using so I was excited about giving this new media a try.
> 
> I took some photos of my own cats, and chose this lovely photo of Pancakes to use for my reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use the charcoal coloured paper for the drawing. I sketched out the main lines for the fur direction . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the reference photo from my computer and was able to create a 'decent' eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was encouraged and pushed on. At one point I was thinking that I had chosen "too big" a desk for my studio, but as I worked on this, I was happy it is a large as it is. I filled it up pretty quickly with the pencils and crayons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In about two hours, here is where I am at with the drawing. (Remember - this is mostly the under layers showing. There is still a LOT of work to go on it!) The pastel pencils I am using are Stablilo CarbOthello pastel colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had the set of 36 pencils, which I found rather restricting. I especially didn't like that there was only one grey - which is very light. Because of that, I had trouble getting the proper shade on the eyes and so forth that needed to be done in detail. I may have to invest in the set of 60 pencils after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crayons came in a set of 48. They are also by Stabilo I think and they are called "Conte a Paris". I think that is all the colors they had for them. It was helpful for the larger areas to have more shades to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the set that there are a couple of shades of grey and more browns as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But overall, I am happy with it so far. Seeing it side by side makes me realize just what I have to work on. Also, I think leaving it overnight helped as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is it for today. Over the weekend, I have orders to cut and I plan on doing more work on this and also creating some new scroll saw patterns. Sometimes I feel like I am juggling lots of things at once. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> It is supposed to storm here in our area this weekend, making it a perfect weekend to stay inside and create. I hope you all have a great weekend as well. There is always something fun to do!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you so much, my friend! I just saw on Facebook some photos of the carving show (I THINK it was the one you are referring to) and it looked wonderful! It must be awesome to have some peers nearby to share your creativity with. I am glad I have you! 

Happy Monday to you!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Lesson from "Pancakes"*

When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.

I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.

It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:










So far, it was fun and not too bad.

I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:










I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.

But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:










While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".

When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.










The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.










The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.










Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.










Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:










Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.










You can see what I am talking about more here:










I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.

So here is the "real final" picture:










For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.

I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.

I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Handsome subject, beautifully executed. Thank you for sharing your own processes to improve your work.

Herb


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Beautifully done, and your progression of the changes to the parts that "bothered" you is an interesting tutorial.
The end result is superb. (I hope that Pancakes got some extra treats for being such a good model.)


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I am glad you both enjoyed seeing it. I know it isn't woodworking, but the same principle can be applied to really anything we do. It is difficult to look at your own work objectively sometimes. Taking a break and returning to it later helps a great deal, as does seeing it through different eyes - maybe on a computer instead of just looking directly at it.

I am overall pleased with the picture. I am also very grateful for those who are willing to share their talents with us here on the internet.

Thank you both for your kind remarks. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


You have captured Pancakes character extremely well. i can see why you went back and did your corrections. It looks so much better. it is a good idea to take a step back and leave a project at least overnight and then take another look at it. I've done this several time with the carving project I'm working on. It makes for a longer time to complete but you are usually happier with the end result. Looking forward to seeing more of your pastel projects


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you as always Anna for your kind support and comments. Yes - if I am going to spend the time doing something, I need to take the time to do it properly. Sometimes that means allowing it to 'rest' a day or so and then going back to it with fresh eyes. It is funny what we miss while we are in the midst of things. 

Have a great evening!

Sheila


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Very well done in a new medium. I always said that I never finished a painting, just stopped. Looking at some of them years later, I still find things that should have been done differently.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Hi, Kepy - 
I sometimes really do find it hard to find the right time to walk away from something. I think we just have to take a step back and re-visit our work several hours or even a few days later. It seems these breaks from things do wonders for our perspective. There does just come a point where you need to stop and move on. I try to look at that as part of the learning experience. Thank you for stopping by and thanks for your kind comment. 

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I found this blog, mind boggling, so talented, to produce a picture better than a camera in a realistic form. Art in most cases is expressive and not so detailed. I had had a hard time to recognize any thing was wrong with the first picture. In fact I am not sure there is any, and I just got new glasses recently. So amazing. 
I managed to take a picture of my little wild cat, after I came home from our trip I wondered if he would be still here, he was and is warming up more, hope some day I will be able to pet him.










He is watching me from 15 feet away for any sudden movements. 
Now that I am home will not be able to keep up with all your blogs but when I am able will try and catch up on your activities. Told a friend from Alberta this weekend after a funeral about your site, he was telling me he really enjoyed scroll sawing. Will send him a link to your site. Your work is amazing.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you very much for your kind comments, Brian. I appreciate them very much. I do find that sometimes when posting online and looking at things on a screen, we are able to see things that we missed initially. As I come back to this post this morning, I see more that I 'could' adjust - but I won't. There comes a time when we need to leave things and move on. That is what learning is all about.

I love your wild friend. Did you name him yet? He looks clean and healthy and I hope now that you are home and taking care of him with food, etc., he will learn to trust you and allow you to approach him. Please keep me posted on your progress. Did you name him yet?

Thanks for the referral on our site. I have to get busy with some more woodworking designs. Sometimes I feel like I have triplets. I try to feed all the muses at once. Well - winter is coming and hopefully with being settled a bit more here I will do a bit better than I have this summer. All I can do is try.

Have a wonderful day and thank you for reading and commenting. I am glad you had a safe journey home and look forward to seeing more of your trip.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## GR8HUNTER

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


I personally think you are being to hard on yourself …..... In my opinion the first one looked really nice ….......... GREAT JOB


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Lesson from "Pancakes"*
> 
> When last I left you on Friday, I had began a new artistic adventure. For my first time ever, I was using a new medium (New to me, that is!) in drawing with pastel pencils and blocks. I had seen a video from the very talented wildlife artist, Jason Morgan, in which he shared his 'discovery' of the joys of using "Pastelmat" pastel paper by Clairfontaine to draw with. He mentioned that it changed his entire perspective on pastel drawing. I was intrigued.
> 
> I just so happened to have a set of the pastels that Jason used (albeit a small set of 36 colors) and I thought I would give it a go. I love Jason's "you can do it" teaching style and his step-by-step videos are a wonderful way to see his artwork come to live real time. I ordered the paper from Amazon and had to wait for it to arrive from England. Without the paper, the technique just would work.
> 
> It came on Thursday and that evening I began my journey. I decided to draw my own cat "Pancakes". I took some of my own reference photos and chose one with a lot of detail. You can see the progress that I made that first evening in the previous blog entry. But long story short, I got this far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it was fun and not too bad.
> 
> I was pretty busy on Friday with other things, and didn't get back to it until Saturday evening. I really got 'lost' in my work and finished up about 3am. Here is what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited, I posted on all of my Facebook pages and groups that night. I was truly proud of what I did and I was thrilled at the positive responses everyone posted. I found a new medium that was fun and fast (well - relatively fast - about 5 hours went into this drawing at this point). I was happy.
> 
> But when I awoke the next morning, I looked again at my drawing and began to see some things that needed fixing. I always hear how good it is to walk away from something and then return later. We always seem to see things a bit differently. This was definitely the case with this drawing. While people still liked the finished drawing, I started to really pick it apart and see a few things 'wrong' with it. I spent the next couple of hours correcting it and after that time, I now feel much, much better about it. Here is the "real" finished drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While many of you may not initially see the difference, I am sure my fellow artists and teachers certainly will understand. The differences are very subtle - sometimes moving a line or shade only a fraction of an inch - but they do a great deal to make the difference between something that is nice, and something that is just a bit "off".
> 
> When putting the pictures side-by-side, they look quite similar. But I will proceed to show you the things that bothered me and that I corrected in hopes that you will understand where I am coming from and also learn to do this with your own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that bothered me was the bridge of his nose. In the upper drawing it looked flat. I had also lost the subtle striping of Pancake's markings on it. I added some shades and highlights to correct this. I also lessened the darker area to the side of the nose, as it was far too dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing was the marking over his eye. It nearly went in a straight line and was far too light on the highlight. It stuck out like a sore thumb to me in the initial drawing and needed to be tampered down with some warmer coloring and re-shaped. That looked more like Pancakes' real markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was his cheek. Again - the color was flat and I lost the stripes . The dark area under the eyes was too drastic and pronounced, and again lost the subtle shading of his real fur. I added several layers of color in to make it look more rounded and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was his nose. The first attempt had a definite division between his nose and the bridge of his nose. As I looked at him sitting next to me, I noticed that was not the case at all. The fleshy color rather blended in with a very soft transition. I also adjusted the shape of his nose to better replicate his real face. The nostril was more rounded and pink and it made his nose appear a little more bulbous (which is how he looks). The bottom photo is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - I wasn't happy with the 'grainy' look of the drawing overall. The GOOD thing about the Pastelmat paper is that it is slightly textured to hold the chalky pastel colors and allow you to work several layers without losing "tooth". However, the so-called 'finished' first attempt at the drawing still looked quite grainy and did not have the smooth blends that we associate with pastels. Perhaps this was exaggerated because I used such a dark colored paper, but I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what I am talking about more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rectified this by adding more layers of color and blending them more with the blending stumps and really working the under-layers into the paper. The top layers then looked quite a bit smoother. I am pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> So here is the "real final" picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a first attempt at this medium, I am really pleased. I certainly will be doing more work in these pastels and look forward to sharing the result and any issues I have with you all.
> 
> I suppose that the moral of this post is that we need to try to take a step back from our work and look at it objectively. Most of the time, putting things away for a day or so, or even over night can help us do that. If we come back to it the next day and look at it and see something 'off', we need to sit down and try to really look at things and figure out what they may be. It is usually some subtle things that we didn't notice after staring at the piece for hours while we were creating it. I find that even posting it on the computer screen allows me to see things better and from a different perspective. It is all part of the learning process.
> 
> I want to thank all the teachers that take time to help us learn and expand our abilities. I firmly believe that ANYONE can do anything they wish, if given the proper tools, instructions and if they have the will to learn. We have to believe in ourselves in order to succeed. With encouragement and support from our peers and these wonderful teachers, it is truly possible.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday!


Thank you very much, Tony. I am only trying to do my best and improve myself. I did like the first attempt before the corrections. But as I came back to it and looked again, I saw things were 'off' that made it not look like Pancakes. By studying his face and the drawing, I was able to pinpoint some of the dependencies. Hopefully, learning to look at things with 'honest eyes' will help make me a better artist. 

I am happy you like the drawing - before and after. I am quite encouraged to continue on with this medium.

Have a great weekend and thank you for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Multi-Tasking*

It has been quite busy, as usual here for me these days. I was truly grateful and overwhelmed by everyone's response to my drawing of Pancakes. It truly makes me feel that I am on the right track with things and I am doing something right. Again - I have to give a huge 'thank you' to teachers who present online classes for us to learn and expand our artistic horizons. It his world of negativity and sadness, it does wonders to focus on something as simple as creating as an 'escape'. I am often asked how I can remain so happy all the time. Like everyone, I have my issues, but for the most part I try to focus on things that are positive and uplifting, and I try to uplift others as well through my art. It is hard to stay sad when you see the happiness you are able to bring to others. Making even a small, positive difference in others' lives really makes a difference in my own. Again - thank you.

So what do I have planned for today?

Lots!

As I look on my desk at all the things I want to tackle today, I know I will be having quite a bit of fun. It is filled with new projects, trying new products and general creating for patterns and classes.










I don't know where to begin first! (What a wonderful problem to have!)

I'll start with the pumpkin that I am creating for an online class for Toletown. I am privileged to be a member of their design team, and I have projects with videos up for the months of November and December. I haven't done videos in quite a while because with us moving and all, I have had to get my footing in my new studio and environment and figure out how I was going to do things. My previous videos were done in our small apartment kitchen and the lighting and so forth were not really what I would call "optimal". I had to hang the tripod off of the microwave behind me to hold the camera and while it worked, it certainly didn't give the best result.

Now I have a big, bright place to create in. Keith built a stand for my camera that should allow a great 'bird's eye' view of what I am doing. I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully this will mean more videos in the future. I like doing them, but since I have so much time in between them there is a learning curve every time I go back and do another. I hope to build up the library on my site and YouTube Channel so there is more information on woodworking, painting and yes - even embroidery. I hope you stick with me or check back to see how I am doing for that.

In any case, I liked the way the glass pumpkin came out that i did using Kim Christmas' pattern that I decided I wanted to make one for my own class:










Of course I won't be doing the same design, but I have some ideas of my own that will use this glass pumpkin that I picked up for under $7 at our Bulk Barn and use some cool DecoArt products to create a cool, unusual piece:










I can promise it will be unlike any pumpkins you have ever seen!  (Keith tilted his head to the side when I told him what I had planned and said "Huh?") I suppose that you are either going to like it or not. That is what creating original art is all about, right?

My next project of the day is to finish off this word art pattern for my scrolling followers. I suppose there isn't really a mystery involved with this project, but I want to offer a couple of versions of it so that if you want to dabble in painting, you can give it a try. I think you will like the result for that project as well, and I hope it encourages some woodworkers to try their hand at painting! 










And finally - I want to try out the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art fixatif for protecting my pastel picture of Pancakes.










This isn't the 'regular' fixativ from Krylon - I got it from an art store and it cost about twice as much. (La-de-DA!) But as you see on the can, it is supposed to protect artwork without dulling or killing the highlights and it lists pastels specifically on the label. I tried another fixativ when I was drawing Pancakes to 'set' his eyes, and it did kill many of the highlights. I wasn't too concerned, as I still had a while to go with the drawing and I just added them back in, but now that it is finished, I don't want to ruin it by dulling everything out. Yet I feel I need to protect it. I will certainly post the result for everyone to see.

So there is the plan of the day. I also want to make a nice pot of vegetable beef barley soup. I picked up some fresh corn and beans and it is another brisk, yet sunny day today. Soup will be a welcome treat.

I wish you all a lovely day today. I will be back tomorrow with progress on my several projects at hand. I can't wait to see them all get finished up!

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> It has been quite busy, as usual here for me these days. I was truly grateful and overwhelmed by everyone's response to my drawing of Pancakes. It truly makes me feel that I am on the right track with things and I am doing something right. Again - I have to give a huge 'thank you' to teachers who present online classes for us to learn and expand our artistic horizons. It his world of negativity and sadness, it does wonders to focus on something as simple as creating as an 'escape'. I am often asked how I can remain so happy all the time. Like everyone, I have my issues, but for the most part I try to focus on things that are positive and uplifting, and I try to uplift others as well through my art. It is hard to stay sad when you see the happiness you are able to bring to others. Making even a small, positive difference in others' lives really makes a difference in my own. Again - thank you.
> 
> So what do I have planned for today?
> 
> Lots!
> 
> As I look on my desk at all the things I want to tackle today, I know I will be having quite a bit of fun. It is filled with new projects, trying new products and general creating for patterns and classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where to begin first! (What a wonderful problem to have!)
> 
> I'll start with the pumpkin that I am creating for an online class for Toletown. I am privileged to be a member of their design team, and I have projects with videos up for the months of November and December. I haven't done videos in quite a while because with us moving and all, I have had to get my footing in my new studio and environment and figure out how I was going to do things. My previous videos were done in our small apartment kitchen and the lighting and so forth were not really what I would call "optimal". I had to hang the tripod off of the microwave behind me to hold the camera and while it worked, it certainly didn't give the best result.
> 
> Now I have a big, bright place to create in. Keith built a stand for my camera that should allow a great 'bird's eye' view of what I am doing. I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully this will mean more videos in the future. I like doing them, but since I have so much time in between them there is a learning curve every time I go back and do another. I hope to build up the library on my site and YouTube Channel so there is more information on woodworking, painting and yes - even embroidery. I hope you stick with me or check back to see how I am doing for that.
> 
> In any case, I liked the way the glass pumpkin came out that i did using Kim Christmas' pattern that I decided I wanted to make one for my own class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I won't be doing the same design, but I have some ideas of my own that will use this glass pumpkin that I picked up for under $7 at our Bulk Barn and use some cool DecoArt products to create a cool, unusual piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise it will be unlike any pumpkins you have ever seen!  (Keith tilted his head to the side when I told him what I had planned and said "Huh?") I suppose that you are either going to like it or not. That is what creating original art is all about, right?
> 
> My next project of the day is to finish off this word art pattern for my scrolling followers. I suppose there isn't really a mystery involved with this project, but I want to offer a couple of versions of it so that if you want to dabble in painting, you can give it a try. I think you will like the result for that project as well, and I hope it encourages some woodworkers to try their hand at painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I want to try out the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art fixatif for protecting my pastel picture of Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the 'regular' fixativ from Krylon - I got it from an art store and it cost about twice as much. (La-de-DA!) But as you see on the can, it is supposed to protect artwork without dulling or killing the highlights and it lists pastels specifically on the label. I tried another fixativ when I was drawing Pancakes to 'set' his eyes, and it did kill many of the highlights. I wasn't too concerned, as I still had a while to go with the drawing and I just added them back in, but now that it is finished, I don't want to ruin it by dulling everything out. Yet I feel I need to protect it. I will certainly post the result for everyone to see.
> 
> So there is the plan of the day. I also want to make a nice pot of vegetable beef barley soup. I picked up some fresh corn and beans and it is another brisk, yet sunny day today. Soup will be a welcome treat.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. I will be back tomorrow with progress on my several projects at hand. I can't wait to see them all get finished up!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Sounds like all you need is several more pairs of hands, . . . or a rotating tabletop so that while one project is drying, you can spin to the next project, etc. 
Great to see all of the creativity in action.
Have fun with all of it.


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> It has been quite busy, as usual here for me these days. I was truly grateful and overwhelmed by everyone's response to my drawing of Pancakes. It truly makes me feel that I am on the right track with things and I am doing something right. Again - I have to give a huge 'thank you' to teachers who present online classes for us to learn and expand our artistic horizons. It his world of negativity and sadness, it does wonders to focus on something as simple as creating as an 'escape'. I am often asked how I can remain so happy all the time. Like everyone, I have my issues, but for the most part I try to focus on things that are positive and uplifting, and I try to uplift others as well through my art. It is hard to stay sad when you see the happiness you are able to bring to others. Making even a small, positive difference in others' lives really makes a difference in my own. Again - thank you.
> 
> So what do I have planned for today?
> 
> Lots!
> 
> As I look on my desk at all the things I want to tackle today, I know I will be having quite a bit of fun. It is filled with new projects, trying new products and general creating for patterns and classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where to begin first! (What a wonderful problem to have!)
> 
> I'll start with the pumpkin that I am creating for an online class for Toletown. I am privileged to be a member of their design team, and I have projects with videos up for the months of November and December. I haven't done videos in quite a while because with us moving and all, I have had to get my footing in my new studio and environment and figure out how I was going to do things. My previous videos were done in our small apartment kitchen and the lighting and so forth were not really what I would call "optimal". I had to hang the tripod off of the microwave behind me to hold the camera and while it worked, it certainly didn't give the best result.
> 
> Now I have a big, bright place to create in. Keith built a stand for my camera that should allow a great 'bird's eye' view of what I am doing. I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully this will mean more videos in the future. I like doing them, but since I have so much time in between them there is a learning curve every time I go back and do another. I hope to build up the library on my site and YouTube Channel so there is more information on woodworking, painting and yes - even embroidery. I hope you stick with me or check back to see how I am doing for that.
> 
> In any case, I liked the way the glass pumpkin came out that i did using Kim Christmas' pattern that I decided I wanted to make one for my own class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I won't be doing the same design, but I have some ideas of my own that will use this glass pumpkin that I picked up for under $7 at our Bulk Barn and use some cool DecoArt products to create a cool, unusual piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise it will be unlike any pumpkins you have ever seen!  (Keith tilted his head to the side when I told him what I had planned and said "Huh?") I suppose that you are either going to like it or not. That is what creating original art is all about, right?
> 
> My next project of the day is to finish off this word art pattern for my scrolling followers. I suppose there isn't really a mystery involved with this project, but I want to offer a couple of versions of it so that if you want to dabble in painting, you can give it a try. I think you will like the result for that project as well, and I hope it encourages some woodworkers to try their hand at painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I want to try out the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art fixatif for protecting my pastel picture of Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the 'regular' fixativ from Krylon - I got it from an art store and it cost about twice as much. (La-de-DA!) But as you see on the can, it is supposed to protect artwork without dulling or killing the highlights and it lists pastels specifically on the label. I tried another fixativ when I was drawing Pancakes to 'set' his eyes, and it did kill many of the highlights. I wasn't too concerned, as I still had a while to go with the drawing and I just added them back in, but now that it is finished, I don't want to ruin it by dulling everything out. Yet I feel I need to protect it. I will certainly post the result for everyone to see.
> 
> So there is the plan of the day. I also want to make a nice pot of vegetable beef barley soup. I picked up some fresh corn and beans and it is another brisk, yet sunny day today. Soup will be a welcome treat.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. I will be back tomorrow with progress on my several projects at hand. I can't wait to see them all get finished up!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Looks like a fun day. I would gladly trade places with you as I am off to have a couple of scans to determine if my cancer has spread. One is a complete body bone scan and the other is to scan the lymph nodes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> It has been quite busy, as usual here for me these days. I was truly grateful and overwhelmed by everyone's response to my drawing of Pancakes. It truly makes me feel that I am on the right track with things and I am doing something right. Again - I have to give a huge 'thank you' to teachers who present online classes for us to learn and expand our artistic horizons. It his world of negativity and sadness, it does wonders to focus on something as simple as creating as an 'escape'. I am often asked how I can remain so happy all the time. Like everyone, I have my issues, but for the most part I try to focus on things that are positive and uplifting, and I try to uplift others as well through my art. It is hard to stay sad when you see the happiness you are able to bring to others. Making even a small, positive difference in others' lives really makes a difference in my own. Again - thank you.
> 
> So what do I have planned for today?
> 
> Lots!
> 
> As I look on my desk at all the things I want to tackle today, I know I will be having quite a bit of fun. It is filled with new projects, trying new products and general creating for patterns and classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where to begin first! (What a wonderful problem to have!)
> 
> I'll start with the pumpkin that I am creating for an online class for Toletown. I am privileged to be a member of their design team, and I have projects with videos up for the months of November and December. I haven't done videos in quite a while because with us moving and all, I have had to get my footing in my new studio and environment and figure out how I was going to do things. My previous videos were done in our small apartment kitchen and the lighting and so forth were not really what I would call "optimal". I had to hang the tripod off of the microwave behind me to hold the camera and while it worked, it certainly didn't give the best result.
> 
> Now I have a big, bright place to create in. Keith built a stand for my camera that should allow a great 'bird's eye' view of what I am doing. I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully this will mean more videos in the future. I like doing them, but since I have so much time in between them there is a learning curve every time I go back and do another. I hope to build up the library on my site and YouTube Channel so there is more information on woodworking, painting and yes - even embroidery. I hope you stick with me or check back to see how I am doing for that.
> 
> In any case, I liked the way the glass pumpkin came out that i did using Kim Christmas' pattern that I decided I wanted to make one for my own class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I won't be doing the same design, but I have some ideas of my own that will use this glass pumpkin that I picked up for under $7 at our Bulk Barn and use some cool DecoArt products to create a cool, unusual piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise it will be unlike any pumpkins you have ever seen!  (Keith tilted his head to the side when I told him what I had planned and said "Huh?") I suppose that you are either going to like it or not. That is what creating original art is all about, right?
> 
> My next project of the day is to finish off this word art pattern for my scrolling followers. I suppose there isn't really a mystery involved with this project, but I want to offer a couple of versions of it so that if you want to dabble in painting, you can give it a try. I think you will like the result for that project as well, and I hope it encourages some woodworkers to try their hand at painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I want to try out the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art fixatif for protecting my pastel picture of Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the 'regular' fixativ from Krylon - I got it from an art store and it cost about twice as much. (La-de-DA!) But as you see on the can, it is supposed to protect artwork without dulling or killing the highlights and it lists pastels specifically on the label. I tried another fixativ when I was drawing Pancakes to 'set' his eyes, and it did kill many of the highlights. I wasn't too concerned, as I still had a while to go with the drawing and I just added them back in, but now that it is finished, I don't want to ruin it by dulling everything out. Yet I feel I need to protect it. I will certainly post the result for everyone to see.
> 
> So there is the plan of the day. I also want to make a nice pot of vegetable beef barley soup. I picked up some fresh corn and beans and it is another brisk, yet sunny day today. Soup will be a welcome treat.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. I will be back tomorrow with progress on my several projects at hand. I can't wait to see them all get finished up!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Oh, Kepy - I had no idea. 

I hope that all goes well for you. Yes - whenever I feel like complaining, I just look around and see how GOOD I have it. I do lead a charmed life.

I wish you all the best!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Multi-Tasking*
> 
> It has been quite busy, as usual here for me these days. I was truly grateful and overwhelmed by everyone's response to my drawing of Pancakes. It truly makes me feel that I am on the right track with things and I am doing something right. Again - I have to give a huge 'thank you' to teachers who present online classes for us to learn and expand our artistic horizons. It his world of negativity and sadness, it does wonders to focus on something as simple as creating as an 'escape'. I am often asked how I can remain so happy all the time. Like everyone, I have my issues, but for the most part I try to focus on things that are positive and uplifting, and I try to uplift others as well through my art. It is hard to stay sad when you see the happiness you are able to bring to others. Making even a small, positive difference in others' lives really makes a difference in my own. Again - thank you.
> 
> So what do I have planned for today?
> 
> Lots!
> 
> As I look on my desk at all the things I want to tackle today, I know I will be having quite a bit of fun. It is filled with new projects, trying new products and general creating for patterns and classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where to begin first! (What a wonderful problem to have!)
> 
> I'll start with the pumpkin that I am creating for an online class for Toletown. I am privileged to be a member of their design team, and I have projects with videos up for the months of November and December. I haven't done videos in quite a while because with us moving and all, I have had to get my footing in my new studio and environment and figure out how I was going to do things. My previous videos were done in our small apartment kitchen and the lighting and so forth were not really what I would call "optimal". I had to hang the tripod off of the microwave behind me to hold the camera and while it worked, it certainly didn't give the best result.
> 
> Now I have a big, bright place to create in. Keith built a stand for my camera that should allow a great 'bird's eye' view of what I am doing. I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully this will mean more videos in the future. I like doing them, but since I have so much time in between them there is a learning curve every time I go back and do another. I hope to build up the library on my site and YouTube Channel so there is more information on woodworking, painting and yes - even embroidery. I hope you stick with me or check back to see how I am doing for that.
> 
> In any case, I liked the way the glass pumpkin came out that i did using Kim Christmas' pattern that I decided I wanted to make one for my own class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I won't be doing the same design, but I have some ideas of my own that will use this glass pumpkin that I picked up for under $7 at our Bulk Barn and use some cool DecoArt products to create a cool, unusual piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise it will be unlike any pumpkins you have ever seen!  (Keith tilted his head to the side when I told him what I had planned and said "Huh?") I suppose that you are either going to like it or not. That is what creating original art is all about, right?
> 
> My next project of the day is to finish off this word art pattern for my scrolling followers. I suppose there isn't really a mystery involved with this project, but I want to offer a couple of versions of it so that if you want to dabble in painting, you can give it a try. I think you will like the result for that project as well, and I hope it encourages some woodworkers to try their hand at painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - I want to try out the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art fixatif for protecting my pastel picture of Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the 'regular' fixativ from Krylon - I got it from an art store and it cost about twice as much. (La-de-DA!) But as you see on the can, it is supposed to protect artwork without dulling or killing the highlights and it lists pastels specifically on the label. I tried another fixativ when I was drawing Pancakes to 'set' his eyes, and it did kill many of the highlights. I wasn't too concerned, as I still had a while to go with the drawing and I just added them back in, but now that it is finished, I don't want to ruin it by dulling everything out. Yet I feel I need to protect it. I will certainly post the result for everyone to see.
> 
> So there is the plan of the day. I also want to make a nice pot of vegetable beef barley soup. I picked up some fresh corn and beans and it is another brisk, yet sunny day today. Soup will be a welcome treat.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today. I will be back tomorrow with progress on my several projects at hand. I can't wait to see them all get finished up!
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


John - These all need different things done to them so it is really the best use of time to do several things at once. I love working in this manner sometimes. Not all the time - just sometimes. 

I wish you a great day and a wonderful weekend.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Product Test - Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art Fixativ*

Today's post will be pretty much to the point. I have already been out and back and have a multitude of tasks that I need to work on today. It is all a great deal of fun though, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Most of you have seen my completed pastel drawing of my dear cat Pancakes:










I have had such a wonderful response to it that I can't express my appreciation for your wonderful support. It really helps me feel as if I am heading in the right direction with my art and my work. Again - I am very grateful to Jason Morgan as well, for sharing his knowledge and love of art with us. I encourage those of you who are looking to learn from an expert to visit Jason's Patreon channel and consider supporting him. You will certainly be glad you did. I have learned more from him in the short time I have subscribed to his channel than I can ever tell you.

With the drawing being complete, I found myself in a bit of a dilemma . . .

What can I do to protect the fragile pastels that I used to create this piece?

Unlike watercolors or paint, pastels don't 'set' or 'dry' and they remain workable and movable on your paper until you fixate them in some way. Even if they are put under glass, they are still exposed to the elements (although to a lesser degree) and susceptible to damage.

Because of their fragile nature, you can't just use anything to 'fix' and seal them. While I was creating the drawing, I had used a high end product that was meant for 'fixing' colored pencils and set the eye, as I had reached a stage when creating it that I thought was good. I wanted to 'freeze' the eye into place so that I wouldn't smudge it or ruin it while completing the drawing. But once I sprayed the product, I noticed that many of the highlights were dulled and knocked out. The entire image appeared to be somewhat darker.

I didn't panic because as I said - I was still in the drawing process. I simply re-applied the highlights as I continued to work. But it left the question in my mind as to how I would protect and fix this drawing while keeping its colors true.

I asked around some of my forums, but didn't find a definitive answer. I realized that it would be up to me to try some things and experiment and I am pleased to let you know that I think I found an acceptable product.

A while back, I invested in Krylon's Gallery Series Fine Art Fixatif.










I say "invested" because I think this 11 oz can cost me over $17. That is about twice the price of the usual Krylon Fixativ that I have used. I had originally bought it to use on my watercolor and colored pencil drawings, but have not used it as of yet.

As you may be able to see, the label states that it provides "Invisible protection of artwork without dissolving whites and lights."

That was good. It was as if they knew exactly what the problem with the other fixativ was. It also said specifically that it "Safeguards pastel, charcoal and pencil from dusting, smudging and fading."

Yay! That meant it that they had pastels in mind when they created this formula. Hopefully, it also meant that they were aware of the above mentioned issues that I had encountered. I saw promise.

In the old days of creating, I would have run right out and given ole' Pancakes a spray with it, hoping for the desired result. But call it age or experience of intelligence, I had learned in the past that things don't always do what they promise. I was using Krylon's Temporary Spray Adhesive for applying my scroll saw patterns and the quality recently had diminished so much that I won't touch the stuff anymore. I had hoped that this wouldn't be the case here (especially since it cost so much!) and I have LEARNED to TEST on a benign piece first. (Ahh - you CAN teach an old girl new tricks after all!)

So here is what I did . . .

I took some white Pastelmat paper (the same type of paper I used on Pancakes - only WHITE) and applied a range of pastel colors. I also applied white over them so I could check for the highlights fading out.










For good measure, I took the end scrap from the same paper I did the Pancakes drawing on. I also put a variety of colors on it.










I then placed a sheet of cardboard over half of the drawings and taped them to a board. I sprayed a good, solid layer of the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art Fixatif over it:










Below are my result:










I tried my very best to take the photos in the same place in the same light and not adjust them at all. You can see that the Krylon did pretty well.

The division line is barely discernible. I used the red arrows to show where it actually is. There is a very (VERY) faint difference between the two sides, but even side to side, it is hard to see. These were taken in pure, indirect daylight.

Even on the dark paper on the bottom, you can't see any fading to speak of.

I think we have a 'winner'. 

Now I am sure you are waiting for the photo of the Pancakes picture sprayed, and I must admit that I am still getting my nerve to do it. Even though the tests came out well, I am sure my artist friends can empathize with my reservations about actually spraying it. I am mustering up the courage to do so later today.

I invite anyone else who has had experience with this product to share it with me. Good or bad, I would love to hear from you.

In other things, my pumpkin is in the oven and on its way to being worked on today:










My Merry Christmas is also on my painting table and the first stage of painting is nearly complete. (YES - I WILL have the wood cutout available on my site for those who want it! I have already been asked by several people.  )










(Sorry the picture isn't the best!)

It will be a busy and creative weekend. I need to shoot a video with some of the techniques that I am using on the pumpkin, too. That is going to be a really fun project.

I wish you all a great Friday today and a wonderful weekend ahead. It is overcast, cold and rainy here in Nova Scotia. I made a large pot of vegetable beef soup and I have some bread to go in the oven (after the pumpkin is out, of course!) and it is a good day to stay in and curl up with my art supplies and kitties. I think I will spend the entire weekend doing so!

Enjoy your weekend as well and do something wonderfully creative! You will be amazed at how uplifting it can be!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Product Test - Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art Fixativ*
> 
> Today's post will be pretty much to the point. I have already been out and back and have a multitude of tasks that I need to work on today. It is all a great deal of fun though, and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Most of you have seen my completed pastel drawing of my dear cat Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had such a wonderful response to it that I can't express my appreciation for your wonderful support. It really helps me feel as if I am heading in the right direction with my art and my work. Again - I am very grateful to Jason Morgan as well, for sharing his knowledge and love of art with us. I encourage those of you who are looking to learn from an expert to visit Jason's Patreon channel and consider supporting him. You will certainly be glad you did. I have learned more from him in the short time I have subscribed to his channel than I can ever tell you.
> 
> With the drawing being complete, I found myself in a bit of a dilemma . . .
> 
> What can I do to protect the fragile pastels that I used to create this piece?
> 
> Unlike watercolors or paint, pastels don't 'set' or 'dry' and they remain workable and movable on your paper until you fixate them in some way. Even if they are put under glass, they are still exposed to the elements (although to a lesser degree) and susceptible to damage.
> 
> Because of their fragile nature, you can't just use anything to 'fix' and seal them. While I was creating the drawing, I had used a high end product that was meant for 'fixing' colored pencils and set the eye, as I had reached a stage when creating it that I thought was good. I wanted to 'freeze' the eye into place so that I wouldn't smudge it or ruin it while completing the drawing. But once I sprayed the product, I noticed that many of the highlights were dulled and knocked out. The entire image appeared to be somewhat darker.
> 
> I didn't panic because as I said - I was still in the drawing process. I simply re-applied the highlights as I continued to work. But it left the question in my mind as to how I would protect and fix this drawing while keeping its colors true.
> 
> I asked around some of my forums, but didn't find a definitive answer. I realized that it would be up to me to try some things and experiment and I am pleased to let you know that I think I found an acceptable product.
> 
> A while back, I invested in Krylon's Gallery Series Fine Art Fixatif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say "invested" because I think this 11 oz can cost me over $17. That is about twice the price of the usual Krylon Fixativ that I have used. I had originally bought it to use on my watercolor and colored pencil drawings, but have not used it as of yet.
> 
> As you may be able to see, the label states that it provides "Invisible protection of artwork without dissolving whites and lights."
> 
> That was good. It was as if they knew exactly what the problem with the other fixativ was. It also said specifically that it "Safeguards pastel, charcoal and pencil from dusting, smudging and fading."
> 
> Yay! That meant it that they had pastels in mind when they created this formula. Hopefully, it also meant that they were aware of the above mentioned issues that I had encountered. I saw promise.
> 
> In the old days of creating, I would have run right out and given ole' Pancakes a spray with it, hoping for the desired result. But call it age or experience of intelligence, I had learned in the past that things don't always do what they promise. I was using Krylon's Temporary Spray Adhesive for applying my scroll saw patterns and the quality recently had diminished so much that I won't touch the stuff anymore. I had hoped that this wouldn't be the case here (especially since it cost so much!) and I have LEARNED to TEST on a benign piece first. (Ahh - you CAN teach an old girl new tricks after all!)
> 
> So here is what I did . . .
> 
> I took some white Pastelmat paper (the same type of paper I used on Pancakes - only WHITE) and applied a range of pastel colors. I also applied white over them so I could check for the highlights fading out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For good measure, I took the end scrap from the same paper I did the Pancakes drawing on. I also put a variety of colors on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed a sheet of cardboard over half of the drawings and taped them to a board. I sprayed a good, solid layer of the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art Fixatif over it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my very best to take the photos in the same place in the same light and not adjust them at all. You can see that the Krylon did pretty well.
> 
> The division line is barely discernible. I used the red arrows to show where it actually is. There is a very (VERY) faint difference between the two sides, but even side to side, it is hard to see. These were taken in pure, indirect daylight.
> 
> Even on the dark paper on the bottom, you can't see any fading to speak of.
> 
> I think we have a 'winner'.
> 
> Now I am sure you are waiting for the photo of the Pancakes picture sprayed, and I must admit that I am still getting my nerve to do it. Even though the tests came out well, I am sure my artist friends can empathize with my reservations about actually spraying it. I am mustering up the courage to do so later today.
> 
> I invite anyone else who has had experience with this product to share it with me. Good or bad, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> In other things, my pumpkin is in the oven and on its way to being worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Merry Christmas is also on my painting table and the first stage of painting is nearly complete. (YES - I WILL have the wood cutout available on my site for those who want it! I have already been asked by several people.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the picture isn't the best!)
> 
> It will be a busy and creative weekend. I need to shoot a video with some of the techniques that I am using on the pumpkin, too. That is going to be a really fun project.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday today and a wonderful weekend ahead. It is overcast, cold and rainy here in Nova Scotia. I made a large pot of vegetable beef soup and I have some bread to go in the oven (after the pumpkin is out, of course!) and it is a good day to stay in and curl up with my art supplies and kitties. I think I will spend the entire weekend doing so!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend as well and do something wonderfully creative! You will be amazed at how uplifting it can be!
> 
> Happy Friday!


It looks like the Krylon will do a good job of preserving "Pancakes" without any loss of colour. Love the "Merry Christmas" Is it that time of year already?!
Enjoy your creative weekend


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Product Test - Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art Fixativ*
> 
> Today's post will be pretty much to the point. I have already been out and back and have a multitude of tasks that I need to work on today. It is all a great deal of fun though, and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Most of you have seen my completed pastel drawing of my dear cat Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had such a wonderful response to it that I can't express my appreciation for your wonderful support. It really helps me feel as if I am heading in the right direction with my art and my work. Again - I am very grateful to Jason Morgan as well, for sharing his knowledge and love of art with us. I encourage those of you who are looking to learn from an expert to visit Jason's Patreon channel and consider supporting him. You will certainly be glad you did. I have learned more from him in the short time I have subscribed to his channel than I can ever tell you.
> 
> With the drawing being complete, I found myself in a bit of a dilemma . . .
> 
> What can I do to protect the fragile pastels that I used to create this piece?
> 
> Unlike watercolors or paint, pastels don't 'set' or 'dry' and they remain workable and movable on your paper until you fixate them in some way. Even if they are put under glass, they are still exposed to the elements (although to a lesser degree) and susceptible to damage.
> 
> Because of their fragile nature, you can't just use anything to 'fix' and seal them. While I was creating the drawing, I had used a high end product that was meant for 'fixing' colored pencils and set the eye, as I had reached a stage when creating it that I thought was good. I wanted to 'freeze' the eye into place so that I wouldn't smudge it or ruin it while completing the drawing. But once I sprayed the product, I noticed that many of the highlights were dulled and knocked out. The entire image appeared to be somewhat darker.
> 
> I didn't panic because as I said - I was still in the drawing process. I simply re-applied the highlights as I continued to work. But it left the question in my mind as to how I would protect and fix this drawing while keeping its colors true.
> 
> I asked around some of my forums, but didn't find a definitive answer. I realized that it would be up to me to try some things and experiment and I am pleased to let you know that I think I found an acceptable product.
> 
> A while back, I invested in Krylon's Gallery Series Fine Art Fixatif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say "invested" because I think this 11 oz can cost me over $17. That is about twice the price of the usual Krylon Fixativ that I have used. I had originally bought it to use on my watercolor and colored pencil drawings, but have not used it as of yet.
> 
> As you may be able to see, the label states that it provides "Invisible protection of artwork without dissolving whites and lights."
> 
> That was good. It was as if they knew exactly what the problem with the other fixativ was. It also said specifically that it "Safeguards pastel, charcoal and pencil from dusting, smudging and fading."
> 
> Yay! That meant it that they had pastels in mind when they created this formula. Hopefully, it also meant that they were aware of the above mentioned issues that I had encountered. I saw promise.
> 
> In the old days of creating, I would have run right out and given ole' Pancakes a spray with it, hoping for the desired result. But call it age or experience of intelligence, I had learned in the past that things don't always do what they promise. I was using Krylon's Temporary Spray Adhesive for applying my scroll saw patterns and the quality recently had diminished so much that I won't touch the stuff anymore. I had hoped that this wouldn't be the case here (especially since it cost so much!) and I have LEARNED to TEST on a benign piece first. (Ahh - you CAN teach an old girl new tricks after all!)
> 
> So here is what I did . . .
> 
> I took some white Pastelmat paper (the same type of paper I used on Pancakes - only WHITE) and applied a range of pastel colors. I also applied white over them so I could check for the highlights fading out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For good measure, I took the end scrap from the same paper I did the Pancakes drawing on. I also put a variety of colors on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then placed a sheet of cardboard over half of the drawings and taped them to a board. I sprayed a good, solid layer of the Krylon Gallery Series Fine Art Fixatif over it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my very best to take the photos in the same place in the same light and not adjust them at all. You can see that the Krylon did pretty well.
> 
> The division line is barely discernible. I used the red arrows to show where it actually is. There is a very (VERY) faint difference between the two sides, but even side to side, it is hard to see. These were taken in pure, indirect daylight.
> 
> Even on the dark paper on the bottom, you can't see any fading to speak of.
> 
> I think we have a 'winner'.
> 
> Now I am sure you are waiting for the photo of the Pancakes picture sprayed, and I must admit that I am still getting my nerve to do it. Even though the tests came out well, I am sure my artist friends can empathize with my reservations about actually spraying it. I am mustering up the courage to do so later today.
> 
> I invite anyone else who has had experience with this product to share it with me. Good or bad, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> In other things, my pumpkin is in the oven and on its way to being worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Merry Christmas is also on my painting table and the first stage of painting is nearly complete. (YES - I WILL have the wood cutout available on my site for those who want it! I have already been asked by several people.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the picture isn't the best!)
> 
> It will be a busy and creative weekend. I need to shoot a video with some of the techniques that I am using on the pumpkin, too. That is going to be a really fun project.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday today and a wonderful weekend ahead. It is overcast, cold and rainy here in Nova Scotia. I made a large pot of vegetable beef soup and I have some bread to go in the oven (after the pumpkin is out, of course!) and it is a good day to stay in and curl up with my art supplies and kitties. I think I will spend the entire weekend doing so!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend as well and do something wonderfully creative! You will be amazed at how uplifting it can be!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Yes, it is coming very quickly, Anna. I hope you have a great weekend. 

Take care and thank you! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some New Projects*

I am posting a little later than normal today. I am starting to wonder what 'normal' really is. I haven't been doing anything in particular this morning that is interesting or fun, (like sleeping!  ) but I have been doing the usual organizing and checking and responding to emails and general straightening of the house here. Things we all do in the morning.

Lately I feel as if my world is spinning a bit too quickly. More so than it usually does for me. I am not quite sure the cause of it and I am not quite sure that even really matters. It may be 'growing pains' or 'moving pains' or even just part of the creative cycle. As I read that so many of my other creative friends whom I admire and respect go through the same thing, I can't help but think that it is part of the process. After all - who I am I to think that it doesn't happen to me as well?

It isn't as if I am out of ideas. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. Too many ideas and not enough time. If I allow it, it will stifle me just by the feeling of being overwhelmed. I don't want that to happen.

I have thought things through and I have come to the conclusion that the best way to continue and overcome this 'stage' is to just do the best I can and be happy with that. No disappointment in myself or shame is allowed. For even though I have only been feeling this way a couple of months, I realized that those feelings only make things worse. I need to take the advice I have been handing out so freely these past several years and focus on the positive things and the things that I HAVE accomplished. That will certainly point me in the right direction. (I know - easier said than done sometimes!)

With that said, we will move forward. I still have lots of wonderful things to share with you in the near future if you are a little patient with me. I feel that my creative journey has just began in so many wonderful areas and I invite you all to come along and see what both Keith and I have in store for you. I am sure it will be inspiring!

Yesterday we updated our website and sent out a newsletter to our Mailing List subscribers. We have some new designs for you all to enjoy and I would also like to share them here. . .

First up - Keith has a new Christmas Greetings word art sign pattern that I just love:










You can get the pattern for it here on the site - SLDK692 - Christmas Greetings Sign. It is a fun project to cut and would make a lovely gift for anyone on your holiday list.

He also added in a beautiful set of Dimensional 12 Days of Christmas ornaments (SLDK693):










The ornaments are a great project for someone who hasn't cut a lot on the scroll saw, but also very pretty. The ornaments can be created either dimensional or flat, which makes them even more fun and versatile.

For my contribution this time, I created a fun and simple "Merry Christmas Word Art" pattern (SL534):










It is a fun and easy scroll saw pattern to make the word art in a beautiful, natural finish, but it also comes with full painting instructions for those who like to paint. I also have the pre-cut wood piece available (SPDPK155) for those who don't cut wood. The wood piece also comes with the full painting instructions using DecoArt acrylic paint. But you can use any paint you like and decorate the wood piece to your own taste.

We also have our usual Sales and Specials available with some wonderful seasonal items on special. We know it is a busy time for everyone and lots of you are getting ready for your craft shows and holidays.

Besides getting the new items ready for the update, I have been working on a project for Toletown online painting community. I am a member of the design team and I have the honor of having one of my projects featured for the month of November. I am working on this cool glass pumpkin that I am painting with a winter theme:










I love the blue chalky paint that I used for the base and I am in the process of adding winter roses on it:










I should finish up today and then I will get the packet ready and shoot a short video on some of the techniques that I used to create it. I hope everyone likes it.

I am also running an 'event' for my painters through Toletown. They have their annual Halloween hunt where you can visit various online businesses for lots of great 'treats'. You can get your map HERE and start collecting yours! It is always a fun event and offers lots of cool savings for my painting friends.

Well, that is it for me today. I am off to finish painting my pumpkin. Thanks again for all of you who visit my blog regularly and also those who comment. I appreciate knowing you are there very much. I know I have been slow going by my own standards, but I hope to be back to full speed soon. I am sure there are many great projects to come. I hope you join me on my journey.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Projects*
> 
> I am posting a little later than normal today. I am starting to wonder what 'normal' really is. I haven't been doing anything in particular this morning that is interesting or fun, (like sleeping!  ) but I have been doing the usual organizing and checking and responding to emails and general straightening of the house here. Things we all do in the morning.
> 
> Lately I feel as if my world is spinning a bit too quickly. More so than it usually does for me. I am not quite sure the cause of it and I am not quite sure that even really matters. It may be 'growing pains' or 'moving pains' or even just part of the creative cycle. As I read that so many of my other creative friends whom I admire and respect go through the same thing, I can't help but think that it is part of the process. After all - who I am I to think that it doesn't happen to me as well?
> 
> It isn't as if I am out of ideas. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. Too many ideas and not enough time. If I allow it, it will stifle me just by the feeling of being overwhelmed. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I have thought things through and I have come to the conclusion that the best way to continue and overcome this 'stage' is to just do the best I can and be happy with that. No disappointment in myself or shame is allowed. For even though I have only been feeling this way a couple of months, I realized that those feelings only make things worse. I need to take the advice I have been handing out so freely these past several years and focus on the positive things and the things that I HAVE accomplished. That will certainly point me in the right direction. (I know - easier said than done sometimes!)
> 
> With that said, we will move forward. I still have lots of wonderful things to share with you in the near future if you are a little patient with me. I feel that my creative journey has just began in so many wonderful areas and I invite you all to come along and see what both Keith and I have in store for you. I am sure it will be inspiring!
> 
> Yesterday we updated our website and sent out a newsletter to our Mailing List subscribers. We have some new designs for you all to enjoy and I would also like to share them here. . .
> 
> First up - Keith has a new Christmas Greetings word art sign pattern that I just love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern for it here on the site - SLDK692 - Christmas Greetings Sign. It is a fun project to cut and would make a lovely gift for anyone on your holiday list.
> 
> He also added in a beautiful set of Dimensional 12 Days of Christmas ornaments (SLDK693):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are a great project for someone who hasn't cut a lot on the scroll saw, but also very pretty. The ornaments can be created either dimensional or flat, which makes them even more fun and versatile.
> 
> For my contribution this time, I created a fun and simple "Merry Christmas Word Art" pattern (SL534):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and easy scroll saw pattern to make the word art in a beautiful, natural finish, but it also comes with full painting instructions for those who like to paint. I also have the pre-cut wood piece available (SPDPK155) for those who don't cut wood. The wood piece also comes with the full painting instructions using DecoArt acrylic paint. But you can use any paint you like and decorate the wood piece to your own taste.
> 
> We also have our usual Sales and Specials available with some wonderful seasonal items on special. We know it is a busy time for everyone and lots of you are getting ready for your craft shows and holidays.
> 
> Besides getting the new items ready for the update, I have been working on a project for Toletown online painting community. I am a member of the design team and I have the honor of having one of my projects featured for the month of November. I am working on this cool glass pumpkin that I am painting with a winter theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue chalky paint that I used for the base and I am in the process of adding winter roses on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish up today and then I will get the packet ready and shoot a short video on some of the techniques that I used to create it. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I am also running an 'event' for my painters through Toletown. They have their annual Halloween hunt where you can visit various online businesses for lots of great 'treats'. You can get your map HERE and start collecting yours! It is always a fun event and offers lots of cool savings for my painting friends.
> 
> Well, that is it for me today. I am off to finish painting my pumpkin. Thanks again for all of you who visit my blog regularly and also those who comment. I appreciate knowing you are there very much. I know I have been slow going by my own standards, but I hope to be back to full speed soon. I am sure there are many great projects to come. I hope you join me on my journey.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


WOW! What great artists you both are. Thanks for the post. Sheila, have you done any more ribbon embroidery of recent? I enjoyed your previous post of the work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Projects*
> 
> I am posting a little later than normal today. I am starting to wonder what 'normal' really is. I haven't been doing anything in particular this morning that is interesting or fun, (like sleeping!  ) but I have been doing the usual organizing and checking and responding to emails and general straightening of the house here. Things we all do in the morning.
> 
> Lately I feel as if my world is spinning a bit too quickly. More so than it usually does for me. I am not quite sure the cause of it and I am not quite sure that even really matters. It may be 'growing pains' or 'moving pains' or even just part of the creative cycle. As I read that so many of my other creative friends whom I admire and respect go through the same thing, I can't help but think that it is part of the process. After all - who I am I to think that it doesn't happen to me as well?
> 
> It isn't as if I am out of ideas. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. Too many ideas and not enough time. If I allow it, it will stifle me just by the feeling of being overwhelmed. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I have thought things through and I have come to the conclusion that the best way to continue and overcome this 'stage' is to just do the best I can and be happy with that. No disappointment in myself or shame is allowed. For even though I have only been feeling this way a couple of months, I realized that those feelings only make things worse. I need to take the advice I have been handing out so freely these past several years and focus on the positive things and the things that I HAVE accomplished. That will certainly point me in the right direction. (I know - easier said than done sometimes!)
> 
> With that said, we will move forward. I still have lots of wonderful things to share with you in the near future if you are a little patient with me. I feel that my creative journey has just began in so many wonderful areas and I invite you all to come along and see what both Keith and I have in store for you. I am sure it will be inspiring!
> 
> Yesterday we updated our website and sent out a newsletter to our Mailing List subscribers. We have some new designs for you all to enjoy and I would also like to share them here. . .
> 
> First up - Keith has a new Christmas Greetings word art sign pattern that I just love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern for it here on the site - SLDK692 - Christmas Greetings Sign. It is a fun project to cut and would make a lovely gift for anyone on your holiday list.
> 
> He also added in a beautiful set of Dimensional 12 Days of Christmas ornaments (SLDK693):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are a great project for someone who hasn't cut a lot on the scroll saw, but also very pretty. The ornaments can be created either dimensional or flat, which makes them even more fun and versatile.
> 
> For my contribution this time, I created a fun and simple "Merry Christmas Word Art" pattern (SL534):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and easy scroll saw pattern to make the word art in a beautiful, natural finish, but it also comes with full painting instructions for those who like to paint. I also have the pre-cut wood piece available (SPDPK155) for those who don't cut wood. The wood piece also comes with the full painting instructions using DecoArt acrylic paint. But you can use any paint you like and decorate the wood piece to your own taste.
> 
> We also have our usual Sales and Specials available with some wonderful seasonal items on special. We know it is a busy time for everyone and lots of you are getting ready for your craft shows and holidays.
> 
> Besides getting the new items ready for the update, I have been working on a project for Toletown online painting community. I am a member of the design team and I have the honor of having one of my projects featured for the month of November. I am working on this cool glass pumpkin that I am painting with a winter theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue chalky paint that I used for the base and I am in the process of adding winter roses on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish up today and then I will get the packet ready and shoot a short video on some of the techniques that I used to create it. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I am also running an 'event' for my painters through Toletown. They have their annual Halloween hunt where you can visit various online businesses for lots of great 'treats'. You can get your map HERE and start collecting yours! It is always a fun event and offers lots of cool savings for my painting friends.
> 
> Well, that is it for me today. I am off to finish painting my pumpkin. Thanks again for all of you who visit my blog regularly and also those who comment. I appreciate knowing you are there very much. I know I have been slow going by my own standards, but I hope to be back to full speed soon. I am sure there are many great projects to come. I hope you join me on my journey.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Hi, Russell - I have so WANTED to embroider, but since we moved I have barely touched it! I promise I will get back to it though. I have been reading up on Goldwork and the techniques involved with that and have purchased some supplies. It is hard not to feel overwhelmed these days. I just can't seem to get everything done that I want to do. But I will keep trying. . . 

I promise to share when I do.

Have a great day and thank you so much for your friendship and comments. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Projects*
> 
> I am posting a little later than normal today. I am starting to wonder what 'normal' really is. I haven't been doing anything in particular this morning that is interesting or fun, (like sleeping!  ) but I have been doing the usual organizing and checking and responding to emails and general straightening of the house here. Things we all do in the morning.
> 
> Lately I feel as if my world is spinning a bit too quickly. More so than it usually does for me. I am not quite sure the cause of it and I am not quite sure that even really matters. It may be 'growing pains' or 'moving pains' or even just part of the creative cycle. As I read that so many of my other creative friends whom I admire and respect go through the same thing, I can't help but think that it is part of the process. After all - who I am I to think that it doesn't happen to me as well?
> 
> It isn't as if I am out of ideas. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. Too many ideas and not enough time. If I allow it, it will stifle me just by the feeling of being overwhelmed. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I have thought things through and I have come to the conclusion that the best way to continue and overcome this 'stage' is to just do the best I can and be happy with that. No disappointment in myself or shame is allowed. For even though I have only been feeling this way a couple of months, I realized that those feelings only make things worse. I need to take the advice I have been handing out so freely these past several years and focus on the positive things and the things that I HAVE accomplished. That will certainly point me in the right direction. (I know - easier said than done sometimes!)
> 
> With that said, we will move forward. I still have lots of wonderful things to share with you in the near future if you are a little patient with me. I feel that my creative journey has just began in so many wonderful areas and I invite you all to come along and see what both Keith and I have in store for you. I am sure it will be inspiring!
> 
> Yesterday we updated our website and sent out a newsletter to our Mailing List subscribers. We have some new designs for you all to enjoy and I would also like to share them here. . .
> 
> First up - Keith has a new Christmas Greetings word art sign pattern that I just love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern for it here on the site - SLDK692 - Christmas Greetings Sign. It is a fun project to cut and would make a lovely gift for anyone on your holiday list.
> 
> He also added in a beautiful set of Dimensional 12 Days of Christmas ornaments (SLDK693):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are a great project for someone who hasn't cut a lot on the scroll saw, but also very pretty. The ornaments can be created either dimensional or flat, which makes them even more fun and versatile.
> 
> For my contribution this time, I created a fun and simple "Merry Christmas Word Art" pattern (SL534):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and easy scroll saw pattern to make the word art in a beautiful, natural finish, but it also comes with full painting instructions for those who like to paint. I also have the pre-cut wood piece available (SPDPK155) for those who don't cut wood. The wood piece also comes with the full painting instructions using DecoArt acrylic paint. But you can use any paint you like and decorate the wood piece to your own taste.
> 
> We also have our usual Sales and Specials available with some wonderful seasonal items on special. We know it is a busy time for everyone and lots of you are getting ready for your craft shows and holidays.
> 
> Besides getting the new items ready for the update, I have been working on a project for Toletown online painting community. I am a member of the design team and I have the honor of having one of my projects featured for the month of November. I am working on this cool glass pumpkin that I am painting with a winter theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue chalky paint that I used for the base and I am in the process of adding winter roses on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish up today and then I will get the packet ready and shoot a short video on some of the techniques that I used to create it. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I am also running an 'event' for my painters through Toletown. They have their annual Halloween hunt where you can visit various online businesses for lots of great 'treats'. You can get your map HERE and start collecting yours! It is always a fun event and offers lots of cool savings for my painting friends.
> 
> Well, that is it for me today. I am off to finish painting my pumpkin. Thanks again for all of you who visit my blog regularly and also those who comment. I appreciate knowing you are there very much. I know I have been slow going by my own standards, but I hope to be back to full speed soon. I am sure there are many great projects to come. I hope you join me on my journey.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


The Christmas scroll saw projects look wonderful. Love Keith's plaques. One of these days I'll get around to doing one. Looking forward to seeing the pumpkin finished. It's looking very beautiful. It looks like ceramic rather than glass!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Projects*
> 
> I am posting a little later than normal today. I am starting to wonder what 'normal' really is. I haven't been doing anything in particular this morning that is interesting or fun, (like sleeping!  ) but I have been doing the usual organizing and checking and responding to emails and general straightening of the house here. Things we all do in the morning.
> 
> Lately I feel as if my world is spinning a bit too quickly. More so than it usually does for me. I am not quite sure the cause of it and I am not quite sure that even really matters. It may be 'growing pains' or 'moving pains' or even just part of the creative cycle. As I read that so many of my other creative friends whom I admire and respect go through the same thing, I can't help but think that it is part of the process. After all - who I am I to think that it doesn't happen to me as well?
> 
> It isn't as if I am out of ideas. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. Too many ideas and not enough time. If I allow it, it will stifle me just by the feeling of being overwhelmed. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I have thought things through and I have come to the conclusion that the best way to continue and overcome this 'stage' is to just do the best I can and be happy with that. No disappointment in myself or shame is allowed. For even though I have only been feeling this way a couple of months, I realized that those feelings only make things worse. I need to take the advice I have been handing out so freely these past several years and focus on the positive things and the things that I HAVE accomplished. That will certainly point me in the right direction. (I know - easier said than done sometimes!)
> 
> With that said, we will move forward. I still have lots of wonderful things to share with you in the near future if you are a little patient with me. I feel that my creative journey has just began in so many wonderful areas and I invite you all to come along and see what both Keith and I have in store for you. I am sure it will be inspiring!
> 
> Yesterday we updated our website and sent out a newsletter to our Mailing List subscribers. We have some new designs for you all to enjoy and I would also like to share them here. . .
> 
> First up - Keith has a new Christmas Greetings word art sign pattern that I just love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the pattern for it here on the site - SLDK692 - Christmas Greetings Sign. It is a fun project to cut and would make a lovely gift for anyone on your holiday list.
> 
> He also added in a beautiful set of Dimensional 12 Days of Christmas ornaments (SLDK693):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ornaments are a great project for someone who hasn't cut a lot on the scroll saw, but also very pretty. The ornaments can be created either dimensional or flat, which makes them even more fun and versatile.
> 
> For my contribution this time, I created a fun and simple "Merry Christmas Word Art" pattern (SL534):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fun and easy scroll saw pattern to make the word art in a beautiful, natural finish, but it also comes with full painting instructions for those who like to paint. I also have the pre-cut wood piece available (SPDPK155) for those who don't cut wood. The wood piece also comes with the full painting instructions using DecoArt acrylic paint. But you can use any paint you like and decorate the wood piece to your own taste.
> 
> We also have our usual Sales and Specials available with some wonderful seasonal items on special. We know it is a busy time for everyone and lots of you are getting ready for your craft shows and holidays.
> 
> Besides getting the new items ready for the update, I have been working on a project for Toletown online painting community. I am a member of the design team and I have the honor of having one of my projects featured for the month of November. I am working on this cool glass pumpkin that I am painting with a winter theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue chalky paint that I used for the base and I am in the process of adding winter roses on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish up today and then I will get the packet ready and shoot a short video on some of the techniques that I used to create it. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I am also running an 'event' for my painters through Toletown. They have their annual Halloween hunt where you can visit various online businesses for lots of great 'treats'. You can get your map HERE and start collecting yours! It is always a fun event and offers lots of cool savings for my painting friends.
> 
> Well, that is it for me today. I am off to finish painting my pumpkin. Thanks again for all of you who visit my blog regularly and also those who comment. I appreciate knowing you are there very much. I know I have been slow going by my own standards, but I hope to be back to full speed soon. I am sure there are many great projects to come. I hope you join me on my journey.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Anna! I just posted the finished pumpkin in the next blog. It is glass, but the same techniques can also be used on Styrofoam or even real pumpkins. It is all lots of fun!

I wish you a great day and thank you for stopping by!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Winter Pumpkin*

As a designer, we try to think of original things to create. When I mentioned that I wanted to make a "blue pumpkin with Christmas roses" on it, he cringed. He just didn't see my vision.

That is the risk we need to take every time we try something new. Over the years, I have learned to have a pretty tough skin. I used to be greatly influenced by those around me when I had an idea as to what I was going to design. I would try my best to explain things so that people would be able to see the same vision that I was seeing in my head, but I wasn't always successful in doing so. I think sometimes we just assume that others can grasp the ideas we have and understand them fully, but the more I created, the more I saw this wasn't the case.

In my early days, I used to try to tell people what I was thinking and in a way, obtain their approval or encouragement. But after realizing that most didn't have the same 'vision' that I had of these things - no matter how accurately I described it - I also realized that I was asking approval on something that perhaps wasn't at all what I was thinking about. When those people would describe them back to me or see them finished, I would find out that their concept of my idea and the actual idea were often not even close. It was a good lesson to be learned.

I think back on how many ideas that I shared that were 'nixed' because I didn't have the confidence to move ahead on my own and asked the opinion of an outsider. It is a shame really when I think about it. There were probably at least a couple of 'good ideas' that got trashed before they even had a chance. I suppose I will never know.

The reason I am telling you this story is because I want you all to realize this when you are coming up with your own ideas. While sometimes it is nice to have feedback on certain aspects of things, remember to take it with a grain of salt and try not to allow others who may not see the same vision as clearly as you do stop you from trying something new. You probably will surprise not only yourself, but them as well and it will help feed your confidence in anything you create whether it be painting, drawing or designing. Every idea my not be the biggest hit, but at least you know it had a fair chance. And I look at the ones that don't make it as 'school' where I learned something from the process. It is a win/win.

Now back to my blue pumpkin . . .

I had a couple of stumbling blocks in creating this pumpkin. I learned a lot while making it. But by figuring things out, I learned a bit about the process and I will now be able to apply that knowledge to other projects and share the information with you. Whether the project is a 'hit' or not with others is rather inconsequential. It was a benefit to me and will be to others indirectly, too.

I finished painting the glass pumpkin yesterday and this is the result.










I must say, it is pretty darn close to what I had pictured in my head. I wanted something 'different' that could be displayed not only through the Christmas season, but the winter as well.

The design is quite simple, with some gently float-shaded leaves and petals to form the flowers.










You can't see it on the photograph, but the centers and spots on the petals are metallic gold.










I even painted the fabric leaves with some matching paint and metallic gold:










Overall, it makes a nice presentation, I think. I already sprayed my own piece with some gloss varnish and I MAY add some crystal rhinestones just for a finishing accent. (I haven't decided yet!).

To create this pretty piece, I used all DecoArt products (Americana Acrylic paint, Metallic Lustre acrylic wax finish, Chalky Paint for Glass and Gloss Spray acrylic varnish) Everything is odor-free and cleans up with soap and water.

I am spending today creating the pattern packet and the video that will be available on ToleTown. I invite you to check it out. You can join for a very small fee and you gain a wealth of classes, patterns and videos. It is well worth the small fee.

I hope you like this piece as much as I do. I know it isn't the norm, but I think it is a fun and unique project that can be displayed the entire winter.

Sometimes thinking of things that are a bit different can be a lot of fun. I think this was one of those time.

Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *My Winter Pumpkin*
> 
> As a designer, we try to think of original things to create. When I mentioned that I wanted to make a "blue pumpkin with Christmas roses" on it, he cringed. He just didn't see my vision.
> 
> That is the risk we need to take every time we try something new. Over the years, I have learned to have a pretty tough skin. I used to be greatly influenced by those around me when I had an idea as to what I was going to design. I would try my best to explain things so that people would be able to see the same vision that I was seeing in my head, but I wasn't always successful in doing so. I think sometimes we just assume that others can grasp the ideas we have and understand them fully, but the more I created, the more I saw this wasn't the case.
> 
> In my early days, I used to try to tell people what I was thinking and in a way, obtain their approval or encouragement. But after realizing that most didn't have the same 'vision' that I had of these things - no matter how accurately I described it - I also realized that I was asking approval on something that perhaps wasn't at all what I was thinking about. When those people would describe them back to me or see them finished, I would find out that their concept of my idea and the actual idea were often not even close. It was a good lesson to be learned.
> 
> I think back on how many ideas that I shared that were 'nixed' because I didn't have the confidence to move ahead on my own and asked the opinion of an outsider. It is a shame really when I think about it. There were probably at least a couple of 'good ideas' that got trashed before they even had a chance. I suppose I will never know.
> 
> The reason I am telling you this story is because I want you all to realize this when you are coming up with your own ideas. While sometimes it is nice to have feedback on certain aspects of things, remember to take it with a grain of salt and try not to allow others who may not see the same vision as clearly as you do stop you from trying something new. You probably will surprise not only yourself, but them as well and it will help feed your confidence in anything you create whether it be painting, drawing or designing. Every idea my not be the biggest hit, but at least you know it had a fair chance. And I look at the ones that don't make it as 'school' where I learned something from the process. It is a win/win.
> 
> Now back to my blue pumpkin . . .
> 
> I had a couple of stumbling blocks in creating this pumpkin. I learned a lot while making it. But by figuring things out, I learned a bit about the process and I will now be able to apply that knowledge to other projects and share the information with you. Whether the project is a 'hit' or not with others is rather inconsequential. It was a benefit to me and will be to others indirectly, too.
> 
> I finished painting the glass pumpkin yesterday and this is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, it is pretty darn close to what I had pictured in my head. I wanted something 'different' that could be displayed not only through the Christmas season, but the winter as well.
> 
> The design is quite simple, with some gently float-shaded leaves and petals to form the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it on the photograph, but the centers and spots on the petals are metallic gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even painted the fabric leaves with some matching paint and metallic gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a nice presentation, I think. I already sprayed my own piece with some gloss varnish and I MAY add some crystal rhinestones just for a finishing accent. (I haven't decided yet!).
> 
> To create this pretty piece, I used all DecoArt products (Americana Acrylic paint, Metallic Lustre acrylic wax finish, Chalky Paint for Glass and Gloss Spray acrylic varnish) Everything is odor-free and cleans up with soap and water.
> 
> I am spending today creating the pattern packet and the video that will be available on ToleTown. I invite you to check it out. You can join for a very small fee and you gain a wealth of classes, patterns and videos. It is well worth the small fee.
> 
> I hope you like this piece as much as I do. I know it isn't the norm, but I think it is a fun and unique project that can be displayed the entire winter.
> 
> Sometimes thinking of things that are a bit different can be a lot of fun. I think this was one of those time.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Gold star for this one. Beautifully done.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Winter Pumpkin*
> 
> As a designer, we try to think of original things to create. When I mentioned that I wanted to make a "blue pumpkin with Christmas roses" on it, he cringed. He just didn't see my vision.
> 
> That is the risk we need to take every time we try something new. Over the years, I have learned to have a pretty tough skin. I used to be greatly influenced by those around me when I had an idea as to what I was going to design. I would try my best to explain things so that people would be able to see the same vision that I was seeing in my head, but I wasn't always successful in doing so. I think sometimes we just assume that others can grasp the ideas we have and understand them fully, but the more I created, the more I saw this wasn't the case.
> 
> In my early days, I used to try to tell people what I was thinking and in a way, obtain their approval or encouragement. But after realizing that most didn't have the same 'vision' that I had of these things - no matter how accurately I described it - I also realized that I was asking approval on something that perhaps wasn't at all what I was thinking about. When those people would describe them back to me or see them finished, I would find out that their concept of my idea and the actual idea were often not even close. It was a good lesson to be learned.
> 
> I think back on how many ideas that I shared that were 'nixed' because I didn't have the confidence to move ahead on my own and asked the opinion of an outsider. It is a shame really when I think about it. There were probably at least a couple of 'good ideas' that got trashed before they even had a chance. I suppose I will never know.
> 
> The reason I am telling you this story is because I want you all to realize this when you are coming up with your own ideas. While sometimes it is nice to have feedback on certain aspects of things, remember to take it with a grain of salt and try not to allow others who may not see the same vision as clearly as you do stop you from trying something new. You probably will surprise not only yourself, but them as well and it will help feed your confidence in anything you create whether it be painting, drawing or designing. Every idea my not be the biggest hit, but at least you know it had a fair chance. And I look at the ones that don't make it as 'school' where I learned something from the process. It is a win/win.
> 
> Now back to my blue pumpkin . . .
> 
> I had a couple of stumbling blocks in creating this pumpkin. I learned a lot while making it. But by figuring things out, I learned a bit about the process and I will now be able to apply that knowledge to other projects and share the information with you. Whether the project is a 'hit' or not with others is rather inconsequential. It was a benefit to me and will be to others indirectly, too.
> 
> I finished painting the glass pumpkin yesterday and this is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, it is pretty darn close to what I had pictured in my head. I wanted something 'different' that could be displayed not only through the Christmas season, but the winter as well.
> 
> The design is quite simple, with some gently float-shaded leaves and petals to form the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it on the photograph, but the centers and spots on the petals are metallic gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even painted the fabric leaves with some matching paint and metallic gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a nice presentation, I think. I already sprayed my own piece with some gloss varnish and I MAY add some crystal rhinestones just for a finishing accent. (I haven't decided yet!).
> 
> To create this pretty piece, I used all DecoArt products (Americana Acrylic paint, Metallic Lustre acrylic wax finish, Chalky Paint for Glass and Gloss Spray acrylic varnish) Everything is odor-free and cleans up with soap and water.
> 
> I am spending today creating the pattern packet and the video that will be available on ToleTown. I invite you to check it out. You can join for a very small fee and you gain a wealth of classes, patterns and videos. It is well worth the small fee.
> 
> I hope you like this piece as much as I do. I know it isn't the norm, but I think it is a fun and unique project that can be displayed the entire winter.
> 
> Sometimes thinking of things that are a bit different can be a lot of fun. I think this was one of those time.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Thank you, John. It was something completely different from my usual stuff.  I had fun. Today I worked on the video lesson and tomorrow the pattern packet.

I appreciate your kind comments.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Winter Pumpkin*
> 
> As a designer, we try to think of original things to create. When I mentioned that I wanted to make a "blue pumpkin with Christmas roses" on it, he cringed. He just didn't see my vision.
> 
> That is the risk we need to take every time we try something new. Over the years, I have learned to have a pretty tough skin. I used to be greatly influenced by those around me when I had an idea as to what I was going to design. I would try my best to explain things so that people would be able to see the same vision that I was seeing in my head, but I wasn't always successful in doing so. I think sometimes we just assume that others can grasp the ideas we have and understand them fully, but the more I created, the more I saw this wasn't the case.
> 
> In my early days, I used to try to tell people what I was thinking and in a way, obtain their approval or encouragement. But after realizing that most didn't have the same 'vision' that I had of these things - no matter how accurately I described it - I also realized that I was asking approval on something that perhaps wasn't at all what I was thinking about. When those people would describe them back to me or see them finished, I would find out that their concept of my idea and the actual idea were often not even close. It was a good lesson to be learned.
> 
> I think back on how many ideas that I shared that were 'nixed' because I didn't have the confidence to move ahead on my own and asked the opinion of an outsider. It is a shame really when I think about it. There were probably at least a couple of 'good ideas' that got trashed before they even had a chance. I suppose I will never know.
> 
> The reason I am telling you this story is because I want you all to realize this when you are coming up with your own ideas. While sometimes it is nice to have feedback on certain aspects of things, remember to take it with a grain of salt and try not to allow others who may not see the same vision as clearly as you do stop you from trying something new. You probably will surprise not only yourself, but them as well and it will help feed your confidence in anything you create whether it be painting, drawing or designing. Every idea my not be the biggest hit, but at least you know it had a fair chance. And I look at the ones that don't make it as 'school' where I learned something from the process. It is a win/win.
> 
> Now back to my blue pumpkin . . .
> 
> I had a couple of stumbling blocks in creating this pumpkin. I learned a lot while making it. But by figuring things out, I learned a bit about the process and I will now be able to apply that knowledge to other projects and share the information with you. Whether the project is a 'hit' or not with others is rather inconsequential. It was a benefit to me and will be to others indirectly, too.
> 
> I finished painting the glass pumpkin yesterday and this is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, it is pretty darn close to what I had pictured in my head. I wanted something 'different' that could be displayed not only through the Christmas season, but the winter as well.
> 
> The design is quite simple, with some gently float-shaded leaves and petals to form the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it on the photograph, but the centers and spots on the petals are metallic gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even painted the fabric leaves with some matching paint and metallic gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a nice presentation, I think. I already sprayed my own piece with some gloss varnish and I MAY add some crystal rhinestones just for a finishing accent. (I haven't decided yet!).
> 
> To create this pretty piece, I used all DecoArt products (Americana Acrylic paint, Metallic Lustre acrylic wax finish, Chalky Paint for Glass and Gloss Spray acrylic varnish) Everything is odor-free and cleans up with soap and water.
> 
> I am spending today creating the pattern packet and the video that will be available on ToleTown. I invite you to check it out. You can join for a very small fee and you gain a wealth of classes, patterns and videos. It is well worth the small fee.
> 
> I hope you like this piece as much as I do. I know it isn't the norm, but I think it is a fun and unique project that can be displayed the entire winter.
> 
> Sometimes thinking of things that are a bit different can be a lot of fun. I think this was one of those time.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Beautiful! I'd have this on display all year! You are expanding your horizons wonderfully!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Winter Pumpkin*
> 
> As a designer, we try to think of original things to create. When I mentioned that I wanted to make a "blue pumpkin with Christmas roses" on it, he cringed. He just didn't see my vision.
> 
> That is the risk we need to take every time we try something new. Over the years, I have learned to have a pretty tough skin. I used to be greatly influenced by those around me when I had an idea as to what I was going to design. I would try my best to explain things so that people would be able to see the same vision that I was seeing in my head, but I wasn't always successful in doing so. I think sometimes we just assume that others can grasp the ideas we have and understand them fully, but the more I created, the more I saw this wasn't the case.
> 
> In my early days, I used to try to tell people what I was thinking and in a way, obtain their approval or encouragement. But after realizing that most didn't have the same 'vision' that I had of these things - no matter how accurately I described it - I also realized that I was asking approval on something that perhaps wasn't at all what I was thinking about. When those people would describe them back to me or see them finished, I would find out that their concept of my idea and the actual idea were often not even close. It was a good lesson to be learned.
> 
> I think back on how many ideas that I shared that were 'nixed' because I didn't have the confidence to move ahead on my own and asked the opinion of an outsider. It is a shame really when I think about it. There were probably at least a couple of 'good ideas' that got trashed before they even had a chance. I suppose I will never know.
> 
> The reason I am telling you this story is because I want you all to realize this when you are coming up with your own ideas. While sometimes it is nice to have feedback on certain aspects of things, remember to take it with a grain of salt and try not to allow others who may not see the same vision as clearly as you do stop you from trying something new. You probably will surprise not only yourself, but them as well and it will help feed your confidence in anything you create whether it be painting, drawing or designing. Every idea my not be the biggest hit, but at least you know it had a fair chance. And I look at the ones that don't make it as 'school' where I learned something from the process. It is a win/win.
> 
> Now back to my blue pumpkin . . .
> 
> I had a couple of stumbling blocks in creating this pumpkin. I learned a lot while making it. But by figuring things out, I learned a bit about the process and I will now be able to apply that knowledge to other projects and share the information with you. Whether the project is a 'hit' or not with others is rather inconsequential. It was a benefit to me and will be to others indirectly, too.
> 
> I finished painting the glass pumpkin yesterday and this is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, it is pretty darn close to what I had pictured in my head. I wanted something 'different' that could be displayed not only through the Christmas season, but the winter as well.
> 
> The design is quite simple, with some gently float-shaded leaves and petals to form the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it on the photograph, but the centers and spots on the petals are metallic gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even painted the fabric leaves with some matching paint and metallic gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it makes a nice presentation, I think. I already sprayed my own piece with some gloss varnish and I MAY add some crystal rhinestones just for a finishing accent. (I haven't decided yet!).
> 
> To create this pretty piece, I used all DecoArt products (Americana Acrylic paint, Metallic Lustre acrylic wax finish, Chalky Paint for Glass and Gloss Spray acrylic varnish) Everything is odor-free and cleans up with soap and water.
> 
> I am spending today creating the pattern packet and the video that will be available on ToleTown. I invite you to check it out. You can join for a very small fee and you gain a wealth of classes, patterns and videos. It is well worth the small fee.
> 
> I hope you like this piece as much as I do. I know it isn't the norm, but I think it is a fun and unique project that can be displayed the entire winter.
> 
> Sometimes thinking of things that are a bit different can be a lot of fun. I think this was one of those time.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna!

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Next Year" is HERE!*

It was exciting.

It was gut-wrenching.

It was just short of amazing.

At approximately 2am last night Nova Scotia time, the Cubs did it. They won a World Championship. It has been a long, long time coming . . .

Most of you know I come from Chicago. I lived the first 42 years of my life in the city and surrounding suburbs. The first 13 years of my life I lived on the south side of the city - IN the city. It was so different back then.

I remember the first ball game I ever went to. My friends and I (probably about 10 years old) all took the bus (well - several buses) to the north side to go to a game at Wrigley Field. It was a Friday. I remember that because it was "Ladies Day" and we got into the park for free. We sat in the left field bleachers and had a ball. It was a great memory.

My grandfather used to drive a truck for a living. He would leave early in the morning before the sun came up and come home around 3pm, right before we got home from school. During baseball season, he would spend the afternoon watching the Cubs play. There were no lights at Wrigley then. The games started in the afternoon. Jack Brickhouse was a common name in our home (those were the days when Harry Carey was an announcer for the Sox) and if the game were close, my grandfather would turn it off in disgust - "I can't even watch!", he would say. Those memories all came flooding back last night. I am sure that somewhere, somehow, he is happy.

Since coming to Nova Scotia 12 years ago I haven't watched too much sports. I used to be an avid football fan,, with games going all weekend long in the season. I would watch baseball on and off when the opportunity arose, but we all know how it goes - sometimes life gets in the way. I don't have 'regular TV' here anymore and being in Canada, things just aren't the same.

But these past few weeks have been different. Many of you know that I spend a good amount of time on Facebook. There I have reconnected with so many friends from my childhood and you adulthood, as well as made new friends from all over the world who share my interest in art and creating in many forms. It has truly been my 'window to the world' these past years and allows me to live in a beautiful, rural area and still have friends and family near by. Sometimes technology is really amazing.

Throughout the past couple of weeks, as the Cubs came closer to wrapping it up, I noticed something nice. Instead of the usual bickering and nasty political comments and posts, there were more posts that were supportive and encouraging regarding the Cubs. It appeared that so many people were pulling for them. Not only those from Chicago, such as myself, but from all over. Everyone loves an under dog.

I was unaable to see the game live last night, but I did find a 'virtual scoreboard' that kept score close to 'real time'. I tuned that in and was doing some things here while keeping watch. I also saw the growing posts of my family and friends as the game progressed. It made it fun.

I was reminded of days gone by when games were 'blacked out' in Chicago and my grandfather would put the radio on in the bathroom and go in there to listen. (This happened with Bears games as well as White Sox games too). I remember listening back then with no visual and still feeling the great excitement and sometimes disappointment as our team(s) fought for victory. That in itself filled me with emotion.

The evening progressed and the excitement grew. I found myself being more and more drawn to my Facebook friends. I began seeing better play-by-play from them than the channel I was watching. No matter where they lived now, we had the common bond of growing up in Chicago and waiting until "Next year" for it to be THE year of the Cubs.

Well, last night made THIS year Next Year! You all probably know it by now. Some of you care more than others. Some may be quite indifferent. As for me, I am thrilled!

I am not only happy for the team, but I was so happy to see the excitement that brought everyone together for those few hours during the game. People that I have seen post completely opposite viewpoints on politics, the election and so many other subjects, were all joined together in happiness and anticipation. Even the Cleveland fans were cool. Everyone was respectful and excited and having FUN! Besides the occasional "goat" post, there was nothing at all bitter, mean or negative. It just goes to show how people can be on opposite sides and still get along. It is a lesson we all need to observe, I think.

I give the Cleveland team and fans a huge amount of credit. I am sure their disappointment in losing was profound - especially given the nail-biting-heart-stopping game. But as of this morning, I have not seen ONE negative, mean or ugly post from them. I think they were all the epitome of class and sportsmanship. This is how things should be. This is how a LOT of things should be. (Oh - if the world were just that perfect!)

I went to bed and it took me a long time to settle down and fall asleep. My heart was pounding long after the final out was made. Not only because of the long (LONG!) awaited victory, but because after months and months of seeing our countries (BOTH countries that I call home) tearing themselves to shreds, for a few hours they seemed to come together. That, my friends, is MAGIC!

We all can accomplish so much when working together in a positive direction. I preach that every day here. Sometimes a bit more subtly than others, but it is my underlying message all the same.

By tearing each other down and focusing on things that are negative, we waste so much energy hurting each other and ourselves. We need to take the time and turn our anger and frustration into something good and positive. It is hard to be angry or sad when you are bringing joy to another. Be it a friend, a stranger or even an animal. It is a good lesson to learn.

I will remember those hours of last evening probably for the rest of my life. I am not sure why it impacted me so much. Was it because things have been so bitter lately? Was it because I have been 'homesick'? Or was it just because the world has seemed a bit harsh lately?

Whatever the reason, it wasn't there during this game. You can say "It is only a ball game." , but for whatever reason, I felt really GOOD last night. And HOPEFUL. And PROUD. There IS hope for people. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and think before we act or say something. Maybe if we change how we react to people and how we act towards others - just a little - we will help ourselves overcome this apathy and sadness that has seemed to grip so many. Just one day and one act at a time.

Congratulations, Cubbies!

Congratulations to ALL the fans - from BOTH sides. You all showed a huge amount of class.

Happy Thursday to you all!

"Next Year" has arrived! We can make it better than ever!










My son Phil in 1984 and his dad. True "diehard" fans. I am so, so happy for them!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *"Next Year" is HERE!*
> 
> It was exciting.
> 
> It was gut-wrenching.
> 
> It was just short of amazing.
> 
> At approximately 2am last night Nova Scotia time, the Cubs did it. They won a World Championship. It has been a long, long time coming . . .
> 
> Most of you know I come from Chicago. I lived the first 42 years of my life in the city and surrounding suburbs. The first 13 years of my life I lived on the south side of the city - IN the city. It was so different back then.
> 
> I remember the first ball game I ever went to. My friends and I (probably about 10 years old) all took the bus (well - several buses) to the north side to go to a game at Wrigley Field. It was a Friday. I remember that because it was "Ladies Day" and we got into the park for free. We sat in the left field bleachers and had a ball. It was a great memory.
> 
> My grandfather used to drive a truck for a living. He would leave early in the morning before the sun came up and come home around 3pm, right before we got home from school. During baseball season, he would spend the afternoon watching the Cubs play. There were no lights at Wrigley then. The games started in the afternoon. Jack Brickhouse was a common name in our home (those were the days when Harry Carey was an announcer for the Sox) and if the game were close, my grandfather would turn it off in disgust - "I can't even watch!", he would say. Those memories all came flooding back last night. I am sure that somewhere, somehow, he is happy.
> 
> Since coming to Nova Scotia 12 years ago I haven't watched too much sports. I used to be an avid football fan,, with games going all weekend long in the season. I would watch baseball on and off when the opportunity arose, but we all know how it goes - sometimes life gets in the way. I don't have 'regular TV' here anymore and being in Canada, things just aren't the same.
> 
> But these past few weeks have been different. Many of you know that I spend a good amount of time on Facebook. There I have reconnected with so many friends from my childhood and you adulthood, as well as made new friends from all over the world who share my interest in art and creating in many forms. It has truly been my 'window to the world' these past years and allows me to live in a beautiful, rural area and still have friends and family near by. Sometimes technology is really amazing.
> 
> Throughout the past couple of weeks, as the Cubs came closer to wrapping it up, I noticed something nice. Instead of the usual bickering and nasty political comments and posts, there were more posts that were supportive and encouraging regarding the Cubs. It appeared that so many people were pulling for them. Not only those from Chicago, such as myself, but from all over. Everyone loves an under dog.
> 
> I was unaable to see the game live last night, but I did find a 'virtual scoreboard' that kept score close to 'real time'. I tuned that in and was doing some things here while keeping watch. I also saw the growing posts of my family and friends as the game progressed. It made it fun.
> 
> I was reminded of days gone by when games were 'blacked out' in Chicago and my grandfather would put the radio on in the bathroom and go in there to listen. (This happened with Bears games as well as White Sox games too). I remember listening back then with no visual and still feeling the great excitement and sometimes disappointment as our team(s) fought for victory. That in itself filled me with emotion.
> 
> The evening progressed and the excitement grew. I found myself being more and more drawn to my Facebook friends. I began seeing better play-by-play from them than the channel I was watching. No matter where they lived now, we had the common bond of growing up in Chicago and waiting until "Next year" for it to be THE year of the Cubs.
> 
> Well, last night made THIS year Next Year! You all probably know it by now. Some of you care more than others. Some may be quite indifferent. As for me, I am thrilled!
> 
> I am not only happy for the team, but I was so happy to see the excitement that brought everyone together for those few hours during the game. People that I have seen post completely opposite viewpoints on politics, the election and so many other subjects, were all joined together in happiness and anticipation. Even the Cleveland fans were cool. Everyone was respectful and excited and having FUN! Besides the occasional "goat" post, there was nothing at all bitter, mean or negative. It just goes to show how people can be on opposite sides and still get along. It is a lesson we all need to observe, I think.
> 
> I give the Cleveland team and fans a huge amount of credit. I am sure their disappointment in losing was profound - especially given the nail-biting-heart-stopping game. But as of this morning, I have not seen ONE negative, mean or ugly post from them. I think they were all the epitome of class and sportsmanship. This is how things should be. This is how a LOT of things should be. (Oh - if the world were just that perfect!)
> 
> I went to bed and it took me a long time to settle down and fall asleep. My heart was pounding long after the final out was made. Not only because of the long (LONG!) awaited victory, but because after months and months of seeing our countries (BOTH countries that I call home) tearing themselves to shreds, for a few hours they seemed to come together. That, my friends, is MAGIC!
> 
> We all can accomplish so much when working together in a positive direction. I preach that every day here. Sometimes a bit more subtly than others, but it is my underlying message all the same.
> 
> By tearing each other down and focusing on things that are negative, we waste so much energy hurting each other and ourselves. We need to take the time and turn our anger and frustration into something good and positive. It is hard to be angry or sad when you are bringing joy to another. Be it a friend, a stranger or even an animal. It is a good lesson to learn.
> 
> I will remember those hours of last evening probably for the rest of my life. I am not sure why it impacted me so much. Was it because things have been so bitter lately? Was it because I have been 'homesick'? Or was it just because the world has seemed a bit harsh lately?
> 
> Whatever the reason, it wasn't there during this game. You can say "It is only a ball game." , but for whatever reason, I felt really GOOD last night. And HOPEFUL. And PROUD. There IS hope for people. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and think before we act or say something. Maybe if we change how we react to people and how we act towards others - just a little - we will help ourselves overcome this apathy and sadness that has seemed to grip so many. Just one day and one act at a time.
> 
> Congratulations, Cubbies!
> 
> Congratulations to ALL the fans - from BOTH sides. You all showed a huge amount of class.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!
> 
> "Next Year" has arrived! We can make it better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Phil in 1984 and his dad. True "diehard" fans. I am so, so happy for them!


I had thought this was your one and only post without a picture, and then it was at the end.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Next Year" is HERE!*
> 
> It was exciting.
> 
> It was gut-wrenching.
> 
> It was just short of amazing.
> 
> At approximately 2am last night Nova Scotia time, the Cubs did it. They won a World Championship. It has been a long, long time coming . . .
> 
> Most of you know I come from Chicago. I lived the first 42 years of my life in the city and surrounding suburbs. The first 13 years of my life I lived on the south side of the city - IN the city. It was so different back then.
> 
> I remember the first ball game I ever went to. My friends and I (probably about 10 years old) all took the bus (well - several buses) to the north side to go to a game at Wrigley Field. It was a Friday. I remember that because it was "Ladies Day" and we got into the park for free. We sat in the left field bleachers and had a ball. It was a great memory.
> 
> My grandfather used to drive a truck for a living. He would leave early in the morning before the sun came up and come home around 3pm, right before we got home from school. During baseball season, he would spend the afternoon watching the Cubs play. There were no lights at Wrigley then. The games started in the afternoon. Jack Brickhouse was a common name in our home (those were the days when Harry Carey was an announcer for the Sox) and if the game were close, my grandfather would turn it off in disgust - "I can't even watch!", he would say. Those memories all came flooding back last night. I am sure that somewhere, somehow, he is happy.
> 
> Since coming to Nova Scotia 12 years ago I haven't watched too much sports. I used to be an avid football fan,, with games going all weekend long in the season. I would watch baseball on and off when the opportunity arose, but we all know how it goes - sometimes life gets in the way. I don't have 'regular TV' here anymore and being in Canada, things just aren't the same.
> 
> But these past few weeks have been different. Many of you know that I spend a good amount of time on Facebook. There I have reconnected with so many friends from my childhood and you adulthood, as well as made new friends from all over the world who share my interest in art and creating in many forms. It has truly been my 'window to the world' these past years and allows me to live in a beautiful, rural area and still have friends and family near by. Sometimes technology is really amazing.
> 
> Throughout the past couple of weeks, as the Cubs came closer to wrapping it up, I noticed something nice. Instead of the usual bickering and nasty political comments and posts, there were more posts that were supportive and encouraging regarding the Cubs. It appeared that so many people were pulling for them. Not only those from Chicago, such as myself, but from all over. Everyone loves an under dog.
> 
> I was unaable to see the game live last night, but I did find a 'virtual scoreboard' that kept score close to 'real time'. I tuned that in and was doing some things here while keeping watch. I also saw the growing posts of my family and friends as the game progressed. It made it fun.
> 
> I was reminded of days gone by when games were 'blacked out' in Chicago and my grandfather would put the radio on in the bathroom and go in there to listen. (This happened with Bears games as well as White Sox games too). I remember listening back then with no visual and still feeling the great excitement and sometimes disappointment as our team(s) fought for victory. That in itself filled me with emotion.
> 
> The evening progressed and the excitement grew. I found myself being more and more drawn to my Facebook friends. I began seeing better play-by-play from them than the channel I was watching. No matter where they lived now, we had the common bond of growing up in Chicago and waiting until "Next year" for it to be THE year of the Cubs.
> 
> Well, last night made THIS year Next Year! You all probably know it by now. Some of you care more than others. Some may be quite indifferent. As for me, I am thrilled!
> 
> I am not only happy for the team, but I was so happy to see the excitement that brought everyone together for those few hours during the game. People that I have seen post completely opposite viewpoints on politics, the election and so many other subjects, were all joined together in happiness and anticipation. Even the Cleveland fans were cool. Everyone was respectful and excited and having FUN! Besides the occasional "goat" post, there was nothing at all bitter, mean or negative. It just goes to show how people can be on opposite sides and still get along. It is a lesson we all need to observe, I think.
> 
> I give the Cleveland team and fans a huge amount of credit. I am sure their disappointment in losing was profound - especially given the nail-biting-heart-stopping game. But as of this morning, I have not seen ONE negative, mean or ugly post from them. I think they were all the epitome of class and sportsmanship. This is how things should be. This is how a LOT of things should be. (Oh - if the world were just that perfect!)
> 
> I went to bed and it took me a long time to settle down and fall asleep. My heart was pounding long after the final out was made. Not only because of the long (LONG!) awaited victory, but because after months and months of seeing our countries (BOTH countries that I call home) tearing themselves to shreds, for a few hours they seemed to come together. That, my friends, is MAGIC!
> 
> We all can accomplish so much when working together in a positive direction. I preach that every day here. Sometimes a bit more subtly than others, but it is my underlying message all the same.
> 
> By tearing each other down and focusing on things that are negative, we waste so much energy hurting each other and ourselves. We need to take the time and turn our anger and frustration into something good and positive. It is hard to be angry or sad when you are bringing joy to another. Be it a friend, a stranger or even an animal. It is a good lesson to learn.
> 
> I will remember those hours of last evening probably for the rest of my life. I am not sure why it impacted me so much. Was it because things have been so bitter lately? Was it because I have been 'homesick'? Or was it just because the world has seemed a bit harsh lately?
> 
> Whatever the reason, it wasn't there during this game. You can say "It is only a ball game." , but for whatever reason, I felt really GOOD last night. And HOPEFUL. And PROUD. There IS hope for people. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and think before we act or say something. Maybe if we change how we react to people and how we act towards others - just a little - we will help ourselves overcome this apathy and sadness that has seemed to grip so many. Just one day and one act at a time.
> 
> Congratulations, Cubbies!
> 
> Congratulations to ALL the fans - from BOTH sides. You all showed a huge amount of class.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!
> 
> "Next Year" has arrived! We can make it better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Phil in 1984 and his dad. True "diehard" fans. I am so, so happy for them!


Ahhh! You know me better than that. I have to watch for copyrights or I would have the Logos all over the place. 

That is my ex husband and our son - both in full uniforms in probably 1984. (Phil was born in '83). Larry has photos of himself at 2 years old in full Cub wear! He has been a fan all of his life and I am so delighted for him that they finally won. We are still great friends even though we have been divorced for over 15 years. Our lives just went in different directions. But he was the first one that came to my mind when I heard they were in the World Series. I am so thrilled because I know how happy it has made him. Seeing so many people celebrate and come together was wonderful last night. I hope it continues in other ways.

The Cleveland team was awesome as well. What wonderful examples they all made!

Thanks for your comment.  Have a wonderful evening! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Value of "Creative Playtime"*

It is probably the most frequent question that I receive as a designer. . .

"How do you keep coming up with so many new ideas?"

It is a big question and one that really has no quick answer. There are so many things that factor into creativity. Our mood, general health, and overall attitude are things that immediately come to mind. It is difficult to be creative if we are overwhelmed or exhausted. It is for me, in any case. While some great designers and artists are at their best creating in a chaotic environment, I need to have things clean and orderly. It is just the way I am.

I remember seeing a slide show on Facebook not too long ago which showed photos of many famous artists' studios. Some were neat as a pin and others were full of clutter and disarray. No matter which side of the scale they resided, they all were well-respected 'masters' that produced some of the most timeless and inspiring art. It was a good reminder that our own needs to be creative are as unique as we are. I think that is a good thing.

Lately, I have had trouble connecting with my creative side. Part of me feels as if I am making excuses for myself, as I haven't gone through a spell such as this in quite a while. But a larger part of me knows better than to blame myself or feel back about it. This is part of a cycle that all designers go through, and with the many changes that have occurred in my life this year, I feel that this lull is warranted. It is part of the process.

That doesn't mean that it is comfortable, though. I have so many ideas that I want to implement and it just doesn't seem that I have had the time or energy to do so. It seems to have been much easier for me to either create from others' designs or to do the non-creative part of my job like cut surfaces. It isn't that I don't like that part. I do so very much. It just feels that I haven't produced a lot of my own patterns from either scroll sawing or painting or even embroidery. I had to try to figure out why.

I have come to the conclusion that part of the problems is that I haven't been taking enough time for some 'me' creating. I like to call this "Creative Playtime". I define it as "Making something just for the sake of making it." It is something that as a successful designer, we don't always have time to do. The more successful we are, the less time we have to relax with our Creative Playtime. It is something we have to watch and be aware of, I think. Especially if we are finding ourselves going through a lull in our own designing and creativity.

In any case, I don't want to be too lengthy on the subject. I thought though that this was something that I wanted to share with you all because so many of my friends and followers are creative people and I know that many of you go through this yourselves. While what works for me may not apply to you, it may help you at one time or another when you feel stuck or uninspired. It is something to think about, anyway.

So how do we kick-start our creativity when things are like this?

I have been trying several different things with marginal success. Getting away from work was one thing. My only problem was that when I returned, it seemed that I spent a great deal of time catching up with things. That only seemed to add more stress and sometimes even made it worse.

I also tried taking some time to really organize things. That did wonders for me, as I felt a bit more in control of my life and as I mentioned before, I work best in a clean, organized environment. But I still wasn't feeling that I was back into the creative mode that I hoped for. There was still that feeling of being anxious and uncreative.

I tried to look at myself as objectively as possible and came to the conclusion that I had lost the time that I used to spend doing things for just 'me'. For the past two years, I have been working on some large embroidery projects in the evening, and I truly enjoyed them and found them both relaxing and fun. I had so many lovely supplies that I purchased and when moving and organizing things, I saw them again and wanted so much to use them. But time hasn't allowed. It seems that since we moved, I have been working on my business just about every waking hour, and not getting the emotional 'downtime' that I need. I realized that it had to change.

So I made a pledge to myself that most evenings, I will be spending my time doing things for myself. I realize that this is not always possible, but I need to make a commitment to myself to take some time doing things that may or may not pertain to the business and must first feed my creative soul. That is probably the clearest way I can describe things.

Keith often tells me that my play time looks an awful lot like my work time. He is probably right and on the outside, it probably does. That is because I am fortunate to be able to do what I love to do. Not everyone can say that.

But there is a difference in doing something that you want to do for the sake of doing it and something you have to do for 'work' or profit. You can't see the difference, but you know it in your heart. Sometimes after creating it, it turns into something that is profitable, but that is only a bonus. The first priority is to fill your need to create and anything else that comes along is extra. So if you see me doing some off-topic creative things in the future, you will understand why. In the long run, they will help me create for my business and for my customers and I think I will have better projects because of them. I think it is a win/win for everyone.

Last night I took the time to make something new. As I mentioned, I have so many lovely embroidery supplies that I can't wait to use. I have silk threads and ribbons, glass beads, and even metal threads for goldwork embroidery, which is something I have wanted to explore for the longest time. I dug into my arsenal and quickly drew up a small design and spent the evening 'playing'. Here is the result of last night's work:










I chose a scarab because I have always loved Egyptian art. One of my greatest memories I have is when my son took me to see the artifacts of King Tut when they were on display in Chicago several years ago. I was in complete awe at the designs and craftsmanship of those artists over 4000 years ago. The colors, materials, and designs were amazing.










The scarab is created on gold linen. The black thread for the head is cotton, the red spot on the back is rayon, the blue variegated back shell is silk. The beads are glass and the gold stripes and outline as well as the black jaw are metal threads. Being the first time that I used these goldwork supplies, it was a bit of a challenge. Most of the threads were purchased from Valdani (www.valdani.com) but the goldwork metal threads were purchased from The Crafty Attic (www.craftyattic.com) They have lovely metal threads, supplies and kits for goldwork, as well as many free educational videos for those interested in learning.

My scarab isn't completed yet, but I will work on him more tonight. I don't know what I will do with him, but I don't think it really matters. He has already served a purpose in getting me excited about designing again. I have two designs for the scroll saw that I want to work on today and a new painting design as well. I feel as if the floodgates are about to open.

Never underestimate the value of taking time for yourself. No matter how much you have on your plate, it is important to take some time to do something that will feed your soul and help you feel refreshed and emotionally rested. What will work for you is as individual as you are. No one can tell you what it is. You need to explore and find what your own personal formula will be. Once you find it, you will be amazed at how much it will affect your life in other ways. You will be happy you took the time to explore.










I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! Have a beautiful day and enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of "Creative Playtime"*
> 
> It is probably the most frequent question that I receive as a designer. . .
> 
> "How do you keep coming up with so many new ideas?"
> 
> It is a big question and one that really has no quick answer. There are so many things that factor into creativity. Our mood, general health, and overall attitude are things that immediately come to mind. It is difficult to be creative if we are overwhelmed or exhausted. It is for me, in any case. While some great designers and artists are at their best creating in a chaotic environment, I need to have things clean and orderly. It is just the way I am.
> 
> I remember seeing a slide show on Facebook not too long ago which showed photos of many famous artists' studios. Some were neat as a pin and others were full of clutter and disarray. No matter which side of the scale they resided, they all were well-respected 'masters' that produced some of the most timeless and inspiring art. It was a good reminder that our own needs to be creative are as unique as we are. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> Lately, I have had trouble connecting with my creative side. Part of me feels as if I am making excuses for myself, as I haven't gone through a spell such as this in quite a while. But a larger part of me knows better than to blame myself or feel back about it. This is part of a cycle that all designers go through, and with the many changes that have occurred in my life this year, I feel that this lull is warranted. It is part of the process.
> 
> That doesn't mean that it is comfortable, though. I have so many ideas that I want to implement and it just doesn't seem that I have had the time or energy to do so. It seems to have been much easier for me to either create from others' designs or to do the non-creative part of my job like cut surfaces. It isn't that I don't like that part. I do so very much. It just feels that I haven't produced a lot of my own patterns from either scroll sawing or painting or even embroidery. I had to try to figure out why.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that part of the problems is that I haven't been taking enough time for some 'me' creating. I like to call this "Creative Playtime". I define it as "Making something just for the sake of making it." It is something that as a successful designer, we don't always have time to do. The more successful we are, the less time we have to relax with our Creative Playtime. It is something we have to watch and be aware of, I think. Especially if we are finding ourselves going through a lull in our own designing and creativity.
> 
> In any case, I don't want to be too lengthy on the subject. I thought though that this was something that I wanted to share with you all because so many of my friends and followers are creative people and I know that many of you go through this yourselves. While what works for me may not apply to you, it may help you at one time or another when you feel stuck or uninspired. It is something to think about, anyway.
> 
> So how do we kick-start our creativity when things are like this?
> 
> I have been trying several different things with marginal success. Getting away from work was one thing. My only problem was that when I returned, it seemed that I spent a great deal of time catching up with things. That only seemed to add more stress and sometimes even made it worse.
> 
> I also tried taking some time to really organize things. That did wonders for me, as I felt a bit more in control of my life and as I mentioned before, I work best in a clean, organized environment. But I still wasn't feeling that I was back into the creative mode that I hoped for. There was still that feeling of being anxious and uncreative.
> 
> I tried to look at myself as objectively as possible and came to the conclusion that I had lost the time that I used to spend doing things for just 'me'. For the past two years, I have been working on some large embroidery projects in the evening, and I truly enjoyed them and found them both relaxing and fun. I had so many lovely supplies that I purchased and when moving and organizing things, I saw them again and wanted so much to use them. But time hasn't allowed. It seems that since we moved, I have been working on my business just about every waking hour, and not getting the emotional 'downtime' that I need. I realized that it had to change.
> 
> So I made a pledge to myself that most evenings, I will be spending my time doing things for myself. I realize that this is not always possible, but I need to make a commitment to myself to take some time doing things that may or may not pertain to the business and must first feed my creative soul. That is probably the clearest way I can describe things.
> 
> Keith often tells me that my play time looks an awful lot like my work time. He is probably right and on the outside, it probably does. That is because I am fortunate to be able to do what I love to do. Not everyone can say that.
> 
> But there is a difference in doing something that you want to do for the sake of doing it and something you have to do for 'work' or profit. You can't see the difference, but you know it in your heart. Sometimes after creating it, it turns into something that is profitable, but that is only a bonus. The first priority is to fill your need to create and anything else that comes along is extra. So if you see me doing some off-topic creative things in the future, you will understand why. In the long run, they will help me create for my business and for my customers and I think I will have better projects because of them. I think it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> Last night I took the time to make something new. As I mentioned, I have so many lovely embroidery supplies that I can't wait to use. I have silk threads and ribbons, glass beads, and even metal threads for goldwork embroidery, which is something I have wanted to explore for the longest time. I dug into my arsenal and quickly drew up a small design and spent the evening 'playing'. Here is the result of last night's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a scarab because I have always loved Egyptian art. One of my greatest memories I have is when my son took me to see the artifacts of King Tut when they were on display in Chicago several years ago. I was in complete awe at the designs and craftsmanship of those artists over 4000 years ago. The colors, materials, and designs were amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scarab is created on gold linen. The black thread for the head is cotton, the red spot on the back is rayon, the blue variegated back shell is silk. The beads are glass and the gold stripes and outline as well as the black jaw are metal threads. Being the first time that I used these goldwork supplies, it was a bit of a challenge. Most of the threads were purchased from Valdani (www.valdani.com) but the goldwork metal threads were purchased from The Crafty Attic (www.craftyattic.com) They have lovely metal threads, supplies and kits for goldwork, as well as many free educational videos for those interested in learning.
> 
> My scarab isn't completed yet, but I will work on him more tonight. I don't know what I will do with him, but I don't think it really matters. He has already served a purpose in getting me excited about designing again. I have two designs for the scroll saw that I want to work on today and a new painting design as well. I feel as if the floodgates are about to open.
> 
> Never underestimate the value of taking time for yourself. No matter how much you have on your plate, it is important to take some time to do something that will feed your soul and help you feel refreshed and emotionally rested. What will work for you is as individual as you are. No one can tell you what it is. You need to explore and find what your own personal formula will be. Once you find it, you will be amazed at how much it will affect your life in other ways. You will be happy you took the time to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! Have a beautiful day and enjoy it to the fullest!


Good to see you enjoying your relaxation time. Have fun with it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of "Creative Playtime"*
> 
> It is probably the most frequent question that I receive as a designer. . .
> 
> "How do you keep coming up with so many new ideas?"
> 
> It is a big question and one that really has no quick answer. There are so many things that factor into creativity. Our mood, general health, and overall attitude are things that immediately come to mind. It is difficult to be creative if we are overwhelmed or exhausted. It is for me, in any case. While some great designers and artists are at their best creating in a chaotic environment, I need to have things clean and orderly. It is just the way I am.
> 
> I remember seeing a slide show on Facebook not too long ago which showed photos of many famous artists' studios. Some were neat as a pin and others were full of clutter and disarray. No matter which side of the scale they resided, they all were well-respected 'masters' that produced some of the most timeless and inspiring art. It was a good reminder that our own needs to be creative are as unique as we are. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> Lately, I have had trouble connecting with my creative side. Part of me feels as if I am making excuses for myself, as I haven't gone through a spell such as this in quite a while. But a larger part of me knows better than to blame myself or feel back about it. This is part of a cycle that all designers go through, and with the many changes that have occurred in my life this year, I feel that this lull is warranted. It is part of the process.
> 
> That doesn't mean that it is comfortable, though. I have so many ideas that I want to implement and it just doesn't seem that I have had the time or energy to do so. It seems to have been much easier for me to either create from others' designs or to do the non-creative part of my job like cut surfaces. It isn't that I don't like that part. I do so very much. It just feels that I haven't produced a lot of my own patterns from either scroll sawing or painting or even embroidery. I had to try to figure out why.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that part of the problems is that I haven't been taking enough time for some 'me' creating. I like to call this "Creative Playtime". I define it as "Making something just for the sake of making it." It is something that as a successful designer, we don't always have time to do. The more successful we are, the less time we have to relax with our Creative Playtime. It is something we have to watch and be aware of, I think. Especially if we are finding ourselves going through a lull in our own designing and creativity.
> 
> In any case, I don't want to be too lengthy on the subject. I thought though that this was something that I wanted to share with you all because so many of my friends and followers are creative people and I know that many of you go through this yourselves. While what works for me may not apply to you, it may help you at one time or another when you feel stuck or uninspired. It is something to think about, anyway.
> 
> So how do we kick-start our creativity when things are like this?
> 
> I have been trying several different things with marginal success. Getting away from work was one thing. My only problem was that when I returned, it seemed that I spent a great deal of time catching up with things. That only seemed to add more stress and sometimes even made it worse.
> 
> I also tried taking some time to really organize things. That did wonders for me, as I felt a bit more in control of my life and as I mentioned before, I work best in a clean, organized environment. But I still wasn't feeling that I was back into the creative mode that I hoped for. There was still that feeling of being anxious and uncreative.
> 
> I tried to look at myself as objectively as possible and came to the conclusion that I had lost the time that I used to spend doing things for just 'me'. For the past two years, I have been working on some large embroidery projects in the evening, and I truly enjoyed them and found them both relaxing and fun. I had so many lovely supplies that I purchased and when moving and organizing things, I saw them again and wanted so much to use them. But time hasn't allowed. It seems that since we moved, I have been working on my business just about every waking hour, and not getting the emotional 'downtime' that I need. I realized that it had to change.
> 
> So I made a pledge to myself that most evenings, I will be spending my time doing things for myself. I realize that this is not always possible, but I need to make a commitment to myself to take some time doing things that may or may not pertain to the business and must first feed my creative soul. That is probably the clearest way I can describe things.
> 
> Keith often tells me that my play time looks an awful lot like my work time. He is probably right and on the outside, it probably does. That is because I am fortunate to be able to do what I love to do. Not everyone can say that.
> 
> But there is a difference in doing something that you want to do for the sake of doing it and something you have to do for 'work' or profit. You can't see the difference, but you know it in your heart. Sometimes after creating it, it turns into something that is profitable, but that is only a bonus. The first priority is to fill your need to create and anything else that comes along is extra. So if you see me doing some off-topic creative things in the future, you will understand why. In the long run, they will help me create for my business and for my customers and I think I will have better projects because of them. I think it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> Last night I took the time to make something new. As I mentioned, I have so many lovely embroidery supplies that I can't wait to use. I have silk threads and ribbons, glass beads, and even metal threads for goldwork embroidery, which is something I have wanted to explore for the longest time. I dug into my arsenal and quickly drew up a small design and spent the evening 'playing'. Here is the result of last night's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a scarab because I have always loved Egyptian art. One of my greatest memories I have is when my son took me to see the artifacts of King Tut when they were on display in Chicago several years ago. I was in complete awe at the designs and craftsmanship of those artists over 4000 years ago. The colors, materials, and designs were amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scarab is created on gold linen. The black thread for the head is cotton, the red spot on the back is rayon, the blue variegated back shell is silk. The beads are glass and the gold stripes and outline as well as the black jaw are metal threads. Being the first time that I used these goldwork supplies, it was a bit of a challenge. Most of the threads were purchased from Valdani (www.valdani.com) but the goldwork metal threads were purchased from The Crafty Attic (www.craftyattic.com) They have lovely metal threads, supplies and kits for goldwork, as well as many free educational videos for those interested in learning.
> 
> My scarab isn't completed yet, but I will work on him more tonight. I don't know what I will do with him, but I don't think it really matters. He has already served a purpose in getting me excited about designing again. I have two designs for the scroll saw that I want to work on today and a new painting design as well. I feel as if the floodgates are about to open.
> 
> Never underestimate the value of taking time for yourself. No matter how much you have on your plate, it is important to take some time to do something that will feed your soul and help you feel refreshed and emotionally rested. What will work for you is as individual as you are. No one can tell you what it is. You need to explore and find what your own personal formula will be. Once you find it, you will be amazed at how much it will affect your life in other ways. You will be happy you took the time to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! Have a beautiful day and enjoy it to the fullest!


Thank you so much, John. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of "Creative Playtime"*
> 
> It is probably the most frequent question that I receive as a designer. . .
> 
> "How do you keep coming up with so many new ideas?"
> 
> It is a big question and one that really has no quick answer. There are so many things that factor into creativity. Our mood, general health, and overall attitude are things that immediately come to mind. It is difficult to be creative if we are overwhelmed or exhausted. It is for me, in any case. While some great designers and artists are at their best creating in a chaotic environment, I need to have things clean and orderly. It is just the way I am.
> 
> I remember seeing a slide show on Facebook not too long ago which showed photos of many famous artists' studios. Some were neat as a pin and others were full of clutter and disarray. No matter which side of the scale they resided, they all were well-respected 'masters' that produced some of the most timeless and inspiring art. It was a good reminder that our own needs to be creative are as unique as we are. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> Lately, I have had trouble connecting with my creative side. Part of me feels as if I am making excuses for myself, as I haven't gone through a spell such as this in quite a while. But a larger part of me knows better than to blame myself or feel back about it. This is part of a cycle that all designers go through, and with the many changes that have occurred in my life this year, I feel that this lull is warranted. It is part of the process.
> 
> That doesn't mean that it is comfortable, though. I have so many ideas that I want to implement and it just doesn't seem that I have had the time or energy to do so. It seems to have been much easier for me to either create from others' designs or to do the non-creative part of my job like cut surfaces. It isn't that I don't like that part. I do so very much. It just feels that I haven't produced a lot of my own patterns from either scroll sawing or painting or even embroidery. I had to try to figure out why.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that part of the problems is that I haven't been taking enough time for some 'me' creating. I like to call this "Creative Playtime". I define it as "Making something just for the sake of making it." It is something that as a successful designer, we don't always have time to do. The more successful we are, the less time we have to relax with our Creative Playtime. It is something we have to watch and be aware of, I think. Especially if we are finding ourselves going through a lull in our own designing and creativity.
> 
> In any case, I don't want to be too lengthy on the subject. I thought though that this was something that I wanted to share with you all because so many of my friends and followers are creative people and I know that many of you go through this yourselves. While what works for me may not apply to you, it may help you at one time or another when you feel stuck or uninspired. It is something to think about, anyway.
> 
> So how do we kick-start our creativity when things are like this?
> 
> I have been trying several different things with marginal success. Getting away from work was one thing. My only problem was that when I returned, it seemed that I spent a great deal of time catching up with things. That only seemed to add more stress and sometimes even made it worse.
> 
> I also tried taking some time to really organize things. That did wonders for me, as I felt a bit more in control of my life and as I mentioned before, I work best in a clean, organized environment. But I still wasn't feeling that I was back into the creative mode that I hoped for. There was still that feeling of being anxious and uncreative.
> 
> I tried to look at myself as objectively as possible and came to the conclusion that I had lost the time that I used to spend doing things for just 'me'. For the past two years, I have been working on some large embroidery projects in the evening, and I truly enjoyed them and found them both relaxing and fun. I had so many lovely supplies that I purchased and when moving and organizing things, I saw them again and wanted so much to use them. But time hasn't allowed. It seems that since we moved, I have been working on my business just about every waking hour, and not getting the emotional 'downtime' that I need. I realized that it had to change.
> 
> So I made a pledge to myself that most evenings, I will be spending my time doing things for myself. I realize that this is not always possible, but I need to make a commitment to myself to take some time doing things that may or may not pertain to the business and must first feed my creative soul. That is probably the clearest way I can describe things.
> 
> Keith often tells me that my play time looks an awful lot like my work time. He is probably right and on the outside, it probably does. That is because I am fortunate to be able to do what I love to do. Not everyone can say that.
> 
> But there is a difference in doing something that you want to do for the sake of doing it and something you have to do for 'work' or profit. You can't see the difference, but you know it in your heart. Sometimes after creating it, it turns into something that is profitable, but that is only a bonus. The first priority is to fill your need to create and anything else that comes along is extra. So if you see me doing some off-topic creative things in the future, you will understand why. In the long run, they will help me create for my business and for my customers and I think I will have better projects because of them. I think it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> Last night I took the time to make something new. As I mentioned, I have so many lovely embroidery supplies that I can't wait to use. I have silk threads and ribbons, glass beads, and even metal threads for goldwork embroidery, which is something I have wanted to explore for the longest time. I dug into my arsenal and quickly drew up a small design and spent the evening 'playing'. Here is the result of last night's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a scarab because I have always loved Egyptian art. One of my greatest memories I have is when my son took me to see the artifacts of King Tut when they were on display in Chicago several years ago. I was in complete awe at the designs and craftsmanship of those artists over 4000 years ago. The colors, materials, and designs were amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scarab is created on gold linen. The black thread for the head is cotton, the red spot on the back is rayon, the blue variegated back shell is silk. The beads are glass and the gold stripes and outline as well as the black jaw are metal threads. Being the first time that I used these goldwork supplies, it was a bit of a challenge. Most of the threads were purchased from Valdani (www.valdani.com) but the goldwork metal threads were purchased from The Crafty Attic (www.craftyattic.com) They have lovely metal threads, supplies and kits for goldwork, as well as many free educational videos for those interested in learning.
> 
> My scarab isn't completed yet, but I will work on him more tonight. I don't know what I will do with him, but I don't think it really matters. He has already served a purpose in getting me excited about designing again. I have two designs for the scroll saw that I want to work on today and a new painting design as well. I feel as if the floodgates are about to open.
> 
> Never underestimate the value of taking time for yourself. No matter how much you have on your plate, it is important to take some time to do something that will feed your soul and help you feel refreshed and emotionally rested. What will work for you is as individual as you are. No one can tell you what it is. You need to explore and find what your own personal formula will be. Once you find it, you will be amazed at how much it will affect your life in other ways. You will be happy you took the time to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! Have a beautiful day and enjoy it to the fullest!


Beautiful piece of embroidery Sheila. It's nice to see you back doing some embroidery. I believe variety keeps the creative juices flowing. I have learned so much from using different mediums - right now wood carving, marquetry and quilting are the mediums I'm excited about. I get ideas for my quilting from my marquetry and vive versa.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of "Creative Playtime"*
> 
> It is probably the most frequent question that I receive as a designer. . .
> 
> "How do you keep coming up with so many new ideas?"
> 
> It is a big question and one that really has no quick answer. There are so many things that factor into creativity. Our mood, general health, and overall attitude are things that immediately come to mind. It is difficult to be creative if we are overwhelmed or exhausted. It is for me, in any case. While some great designers and artists are at their best creating in a chaotic environment, I need to have things clean and orderly. It is just the way I am.
> 
> I remember seeing a slide show on Facebook not too long ago which showed photos of many famous artists' studios. Some were neat as a pin and others were full of clutter and disarray. No matter which side of the scale they resided, they all were well-respected 'masters' that produced some of the most timeless and inspiring art. It was a good reminder that our own needs to be creative are as unique as we are. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> Lately, I have had trouble connecting with my creative side. Part of me feels as if I am making excuses for myself, as I haven't gone through a spell such as this in quite a while. But a larger part of me knows better than to blame myself or feel back about it. This is part of a cycle that all designers go through, and with the many changes that have occurred in my life this year, I feel that this lull is warranted. It is part of the process.
> 
> That doesn't mean that it is comfortable, though. I have so many ideas that I want to implement and it just doesn't seem that I have had the time or energy to do so. It seems to have been much easier for me to either create from others' designs or to do the non-creative part of my job like cut surfaces. It isn't that I don't like that part. I do so very much. It just feels that I haven't produced a lot of my own patterns from either scroll sawing or painting or even embroidery. I had to try to figure out why.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that part of the problems is that I haven't been taking enough time for some 'me' creating. I like to call this "Creative Playtime". I define it as "Making something just for the sake of making it." It is something that as a successful designer, we don't always have time to do. The more successful we are, the less time we have to relax with our Creative Playtime. It is something we have to watch and be aware of, I think. Especially if we are finding ourselves going through a lull in our own designing and creativity.
> 
> In any case, I don't want to be too lengthy on the subject. I thought though that this was something that I wanted to share with you all because so many of my friends and followers are creative people and I know that many of you go through this yourselves. While what works for me may not apply to you, it may help you at one time or another when you feel stuck or uninspired. It is something to think about, anyway.
> 
> So how do we kick-start our creativity when things are like this?
> 
> I have been trying several different things with marginal success. Getting away from work was one thing. My only problem was that when I returned, it seemed that I spent a great deal of time catching up with things. That only seemed to add more stress and sometimes even made it worse.
> 
> I also tried taking some time to really organize things. That did wonders for me, as I felt a bit more in control of my life and as I mentioned before, I work best in a clean, organized environment. But I still wasn't feeling that I was back into the creative mode that I hoped for. There was still that feeling of being anxious and uncreative.
> 
> I tried to look at myself as objectively as possible and came to the conclusion that I had lost the time that I used to spend doing things for just 'me'. For the past two years, I have been working on some large embroidery projects in the evening, and I truly enjoyed them and found them both relaxing and fun. I had so many lovely supplies that I purchased and when moving and organizing things, I saw them again and wanted so much to use them. But time hasn't allowed. It seems that since we moved, I have been working on my business just about every waking hour, and not getting the emotional 'downtime' that I need. I realized that it had to change.
> 
> So I made a pledge to myself that most evenings, I will be spending my time doing things for myself. I realize that this is not always possible, but I need to make a commitment to myself to take some time doing things that may or may not pertain to the business and must first feed my creative soul. That is probably the clearest way I can describe things.
> 
> Keith often tells me that my play time looks an awful lot like my work time. He is probably right and on the outside, it probably does. That is because I am fortunate to be able to do what I love to do. Not everyone can say that.
> 
> But there is a difference in doing something that you want to do for the sake of doing it and something you have to do for 'work' or profit. You can't see the difference, but you know it in your heart. Sometimes after creating it, it turns into something that is profitable, but that is only a bonus. The first priority is to fill your need to create and anything else that comes along is extra. So if you see me doing some off-topic creative things in the future, you will understand why. In the long run, they will help me create for my business and for my customers and I think I will have better projects because of them. I think it is a win/win for everyone.
> 
> Last night I took the time to make something new. As I mentioned, I have so many lovely embroidery supplies that I can't wait to use. I have silk threads and ribbons, glass beads, and even metal threads for goldwork embroidery, which is something I have wanted to explore for the longest time. I dug into my arsenal and quickly drew up a small design and spent the evening 'playing'. Here is the result of last night's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a scarab because I have always loved Egyptian art. One of my greatest memories I have is when my son took me to see the artifacts of King Tut when they were on display in Chicago several years ago. I was in complete awe at the designs and craftsmanship of those artists over 4000 years ago. The colors, materials, and designs were amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scarab is created on gold linen. The black thread for the head is cotton, the red spot on the back is rayon, the blue variegated back shell is silk. The beads are glass and the gold stripes and outline as well as the black jaw are metal threads. Being the first time that I used these goldwork supplies, it was a bit of a challenge. Most of the threads were purchased from Valdani (www.valdani.com) but the goldwork metal threads were purchased from The Crafty Attic (www.craftyattic.com) They have lovely metal threads, supplies and kits for goldwork, as well as many free educational videos for those interested in learning.
> 
> My scarab isn't completed yet, but I will work on him more tonight. I don't know what I will do with him, but I don't think it really matters. He has already served a purpose in getting me excited about designing again. I have two designs for the scroll saw that I want to work on today and a new painting design as well. I feel as if the floodgates are about to open.
> 
> Never underestimate the value of taking time for yourself. No matter how much you have on your plate, it is important to take some time to do something that will feed your soul and help you feel refreshed and emotionally rested. What will work for you is as individual as you are. No one can tell you what it is. You need to explore and find what your own personal formula will be. Once you find it, you will be amazed at how much it will affect your life in other ways. You will be happy you took the time to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! Have a beautiful day and enjoy it to the fullest!


Thank you, Anna . I truly love exploring so many types of creating. One leads to ideas for several other styles, it seems. I think it is a good thing. My only issue is the time factor.

Have a great week! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some New Woodworking Patterns*

As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.

Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.

I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.

I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:










You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.

I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.

Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.

I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.

Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Woodworking Patterns*
> 
> As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.
> 
> Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.
> 
> I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.
> 
> I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.
> 
> I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.
> 
> I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


I can imagine a lot of these angels appearing on trees this Yule season. I like the variety that we can already see in the photo. Nicely done Sheila.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Woodworking Patterns*
> 
> As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.
> 
> Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.
> 
> I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.
> 
> I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.
> 
> I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.
> 
> I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Congrats on your 1800th blog. You have given us all lots of information and inspiration over the years. Your angels are beautiful.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Woodworking Patterns*
> 
> As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.
> 
> Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.
> 
> I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.
> 
> I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.
> 
> I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.
> 
> I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you, Anna.

Tomorrow (Wednesday) Keith's mom has surgery so I won't be here for the next few days. I am trying to finish up the angels today so I can have the pattern ready for the update. I will be back here probably on Friday.

Have a good week. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Woodworking Patterns*
> 
> As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.
> 
> Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.
> 
> I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.
> 
> I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.
> 
> I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.
> 
> I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


I hope that your readers will join in sending lots of positive thoughts and energy to Keith's mom tomorrow.
Best wishes.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Woodworking Patterns*
> 
> As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.
> 
> Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.
> 
> I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.
> 
> I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.
> 
> I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.
> 
> I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


I am so sorry that I didn't answer sooner. I appreciate your kind thoughts. We are back from the surgery and hospital and all went well.  Now back to 'normal' (whatever that is!) 

Take care, John

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some New Woodworking Patterns*
> 
> As I began to post this morning, I realized that this is my 1800th blog post. When I started blogging several years ago, I never in my wildest dreams would have thought that I would be capable of writing that many entries! Just thinking of 1800 titles alone just blows my mind. But it has really been nice sharing my creative process with you all and I hope to continue to do so as long as you all want to read about it. I still feel there are several more chapters to write, and I hope you are right here with me.
> 
> Lately, I have been going through what I will call a 'lull' as far as writing. I have had several things on my mind here and in addition to new designs, there have been some other things that I have been sorting out. Because of that, I feel that it is best to back off a bit with blogging and not forcing the issue. I certainly will enjoy sharing what I have with you as I get things done. I love the feedback and motivation that sharing with you offers me. I am sure that it will help me stay on track and keep me as productive as I like to be. I hope to keep things fun and interesting this way.
> 
> I had a busy and productive weekend these past few days. I have been working on two new scroll sawing designs as well as some orders that I needed to cut. I really love having a designated shop to work out of and I feel that because of it, I am far more efficient and happy than I used to be. Having a place for everything makes a real difference, and being able to leave the room when cutting and just close the door behind me does as well. I still keep things neat, but this is certainly much better than at our old place.
> 
> I am kind of in the middle of working on two separate projects. Everything is cut at this point and for the most part sanded. Today I will be doing the finish work and then the photography and writing of the patterns. Here is a quick peek at what I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can obviously see that there are quite a few angels here. They are made of three layers of wood and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out so far. I think they will make fun ornaments for not only Christmas but also for many other occasions. I hope everyone agrees.
> 
> I am also working on another pattern that will be fun for both the holidays as well as all year long. I will give you all a peek at that tomorrow.
> 
> Keith has spent the last week or two working on updating our catalogs. That is always a huge undertaking because we are constantly adding new designs and products. Both the Woodworking and Painting catalogs are fully updated now, and will be available soon. Please stay tuned for the announcement.
> 
> I suppose that is all I have to show you all today. There should be more photos tomorrow. Keith is also working on some new patterns as well, so hopefully we should have a site update soon. I will certainly share with you when things are ready.
> 
> Well - that should do it for today. I am off to do some finishing and writing instructions. I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Great news, and glad to hear it.


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns and UPDATE Time!*

It is hard to believe we are at the end of another week already. I have been trying my best to stay caught up with things, and for the most part, I think I am doing alright. I have long ago abandoned the idea having to do "x" number of designs per week/month/year. If I measured my productivity by those numbers alone, surely it would be depressing and I wouldn't be fair to myself. There is so much more that is involved in my day-to-day activity that takes a good deal of time.

I have learned that the way to be most productive and feel the best about things is to just keep doing the best I can and be happy with that. The reason I am mentioning that here is because I see so many of my friends and followers gearing up for the busy weeks ahead and I can already see the stresses they put upon themselves. Most of them are self-imposed and unnecessary, as they tend to set standards for themselves that are not only impossible to reach but that they wouldn't require of anyone else. We do these things to ourselves, it seems, and it tends to take the joy out of things for us. Many of us need to really take a look at ourselves and understand that much of the fanfare isn't what is needed or even appreciated. It is more often the simple things are the things we remember most during the holidays. The friendships. The company. The families.

Letting go of the unnecessary stresses can make things so much more enjoyable and fun. It is something to think about.

With that said, Keith and I both finished up some new woodworking designs for you to enjoy. Both of these patterns are fun, cute and relatively simple to cut out on the scroll saw and would make wonderful gifts for just about anyone on your list.

I'll start with Keith's pattern . . .

He had a wonderful idea to create these lovely "SLDK694 6 Simple Nested Ornaments" pattern:










These are really cool and unique because when you cut ONE ornament, you wind up with THREE pieces:










Not only do them make pretty ornaments in themselves, but they also make lovely tags and quick little last-minute gifts for just about anyone. They can be easily stack-cut to make several sets at once and can be decorated any way you choose. I think they are fun and easy and should be very popular.

For my own pattern, I created six layered angel ornaments (SLD536 Layered Lacey Angel Ornaments)










I finished them in two ways (as usual!) - one using DecoArt Americana Gel Stains (as shown above) and one version using DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic waxes, as shown below:










Both versions are "EASY-PEASY" to do with NO shading. I used some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to accent them and they came out just fabulous!










I really love how they came out. They would also look great done in hardwood and left their natural color or even painted using regular acrylic paint. I just wanted to play with these colors to see how they would come out. I was not disappointed at all.

For the stained pieces, I also tried Folk Art Extreme Glitter in 2782 Hologram for a really neat effect. The shimmery wings look lovely in the natural wood tone and the effect is subtle, yet effective.










I think that all together they make a pretty impressive set:










I am spending today writing the pattern packet and also writing the newsletter to send out to our subscribers. (You can subscribe to our newsletter HERE if you haven't already and are interested.) Besides these two patterns, we have updated our two catalogs and there are additional specials, sales and painting patterns added to the site. We hope to have something for everyone.

I hope to have everything done by the end of the day. All the product links should work by then. I then want to spend part of the weekend doing some much-needed things around the house here, as well as cut some orders. As always, it will be a busy time.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend yourself. I hope you are enjoying these cool and beautiful autumn days. Before long they will be behind us.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and UPDATE Time!*
> 
> It is hard to believe we are at the end of another week already. I have been trying my best to stay caught up with things, and for the most part, I think I am doing alright. I have long ago abandoned the idea having to do "x" number of designs per week/month/year. If I measured my productivity by those numbers alone, surely it would be depressing and I wouldn't be fair to myself. There is so much more that is involved in my day-to-day activity that takes a good deal of time.
> 
> I have learned that the way to be most productive and feel the best about things is to just keep doing the best I can and be happy with that. The reason I am mentioning that here is because I see so many of my friends and followers gearing up for the busy weeks ahead and I can already see the stresses they put upon themselves. Most of them are self-imposed and unnecessary, as they tend to set standards for themselves that are not only impossible to reach but that they wouldn't require of anyone else. We do these things to ourselves, it seems, and it tends to take the joy out of things for us. Many of us need to really take a look at ourselves and understand that much of the fanfare isn't what is needed or even appreciated. It is more often the simple things are the things we remember most during the holidays. The friendships. The company. The families.
> 
> Letting go of the unnecessary stresses can make things so much more enjoyable and fun. It is something to think about.
> 
> With that said, Keith and I both finished up some new woodworking designs for you to enjoy. Both of these patterns are fun, cute and relatively simple to cut out on the scroll saw and would make wonderful gifts for just about anyone on your list.
> 
> I'll start with Keith's pattern . . .
> 
> He had a wonderful idea to create these lovely "SLDK694 6 Simple Nested Ornaments" pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cool and unique because when you cut ONE ornament, you wind up with THREE pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do them make pretty ornaments in themselves, but they also make lovely tags and quick little last-minute gifts for just about anyone. They can be easily stack-cut to make several sets at once and can be decorated any way you choose. I think they are fun and easy and should be very popular.
> 
> For my own pattern, I created six layered angel ornaments (SLD536 Layered Lacey Angel Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them in two ways (as usual!) - one using DecoArt Americana Gel Stains (as shown above) and one version using DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic waxes, as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both versions are "EASY-PEASY" to do with NO shading. I used some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to accent them and they came out just fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love how they came out. They would also look great done in hardwood and left their natural color or even painted using regular acrylic paint. I just wanted to play with these colors to see how they would come out. I was not disappointed at all.
> 
> For the stained pieces, I also tried Folk Art Extreme Glitter in 2782 Hologram for a really neat effect. The shimmery wings look lovely in the natural wood tone and the effect is subtle, yet effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that all together they make a pretty impressive set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am spending today writing the pattern packet and also writing the newsletter to send out to our subscribers. (You can subscribe to our newsletter HERE if you haven't already and are interested.) Besides these two patterns, we have updated our two catalogs and there are additional specials, sales and painting patterns added to the site. We hope to have something for everyone.
> 
> I hope to have everything done by the end of the day. All the product links should work by then. I then want to spend part of the weekend doing some much-needed things around the house here, as well as cut some orders. As always, it will be a busy time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend yourself. I hope you are enjoying these cool and beautiful autumn days. Before long they will be behind us.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


What a cool idea of Keith's to have three ornaments in one. Very nice! and your angels are adorable. Love them.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and UPDATE Time!*
> 
> It is hard to believe we are at the end of another week already. I have been trying my best to stay caught up with things, and for the most part, I think I am doing alright. I have long ago abandoned the idea having to do "x" number of designs per week/month/year. If I measured my productivity by those numbers alone, surely it would be depressing and I wouldn't be fair to myself. There is so much more that is involved in my day-to-day activity that takes a good deal of time.
> 
> I have learned that the way to be most productive and feel the best about things is to just keep doing the best I can and be happy with that. The reason I am mentioning that here is because I see so many of my friends and followers gearing up for the busy weeks ahead and I can already see the stresses they put upon themselves. Most of them are self-imposed and unnecessary, as they tend to set standards for themselves that are not only impossible to reach but that they wouldn't require of anyone else. We do these things to ourselves, it seems, and it tends to take the joy out of things for us. Many of us need to really take a look at ourselves and understand that much of the fanfare isn't what is needed or even appreciated. It is more often the simple things are the things we remember most during the holidays. The friendships. The company. The families.
> 
> Letting go of the unnecessary stresses can make things so much more enjoyable and fun. It is something to think about.
> 
> With that said, Keith and I both finished up some new woodworking designs for you to enjoy. Both of these patterns are fun, cute and relatively simple to cut out on the scroll saw and would make wonderful gifts for just about anyone on your list.
> 
> I'll start with Keith's pattern . . .
> 
> He had a wonderful idea to create these lovely "SLDK694 6 Simple Nested Ornaments" pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cool and unique because when you cut ONE ornament, you wind up with THREE pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do them make pretty ornaments in themselves, but they also make lovely tags and quick little last-minute gifts for just about anyone. They can be easily stack-cut to make several sets at once and can be decorated any way you choose. I think they are fun and easy and should be very popular.
> 
> For my own pattern, I created six layered angel ornaments (SLD536 Layered Lacey Angel Ornaments)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them in two ways (as usual!) - one using DecoArt Americana Gel Stains (as shown above) and one version using DecoArt Metallic Lustre acrylic waxes, as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both versions are "EASY-PEASY" to do with NO shading. I used some beautiful crystal hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada to accent them and they came out just fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love how they came out. They would also look great done in hardwood and left their natural color or even painted using regular acrylic paint. I just wanted to play with these colors to see how they would come out. I was not disappointed at all.
> 
> For the stained pieces, I also tried Folk Art Extreme Glitter in 2782 Hologram for a really neat effect. The shimmery wings look lovely in the natural wood tone and the effect is subtle, yet effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that all together they make a pretty impressive set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am spending today writing the pattern packet and also writing the newsletter to send out to our subscribers. (You can subscribe to our newsletter HERE if you haven't already and are interested.) Besides these two patterns, we have updated our two catalogs and there are additional specials, sales and painting patterns added to the site. We hope to have something for everyone.
> 
> I hope to have everything done by the end of the day. All the product links should work by then. I then want to spend part of the weekend doing some much-needed things around the house here, as well as cut some orders. As always, it will be a busy time.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend yourself. I hope you are enjoying these cool and beautiful autumn days. Before long they will be behind us.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Thank you, Anna. I hope you have a great weekend. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Settled*

I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.

I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.

It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.

I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.

By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.

Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.

I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.

I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)










She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .










She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!

And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .










I wondered what it could be?

It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .










I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.

What a great treat!

I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.










I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)

By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!

I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:










At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .

By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:










You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.

Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.

I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.

It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## johnstoneb

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Settled*
> 
> I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.
> 
> I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.
> 
> It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.
> 
> I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.
> 
> I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!
> 
> And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what it could be?
> 
> It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.
> 
> What a great treat!
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)
> 
> By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!
> 
> I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .
> 
> By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.
> 
> I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.
> 
> It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I'm one of those that enjoys your blog. Don't feel that you have to do it daily once you do that it becomes a job and then the quality goes down. Write when you feel like it. and remember a little absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Settled*
> 
> I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.
> 
> I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.
> 
> It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.
> 
> I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.
> 
> I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!
> 
> And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what it could be?
> 
> It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.
> 
> What a great treat!
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)
> 
> By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!
> 
> I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .
> 
> By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.
> 
> I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.
> 
> It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you so much, Bruce. I am hoping that most feel that way. I am sure everyone is tired of reading how this moving thing threw me for a loop, but it has. The hours of work that I have put into my home here have been great. Don't get me wrong - I love it here and it is definitely a move up - but not without a huge cost of our time and energy. Many things here were a bit neglected and Keith and I are . . . well . . . "fussy" about some things. Making it our home has been a challenge.

I appreciate your feedback. Yes - the last thing I want is to write justs for the sake of writing. That would defeat the purpose of me being here.

Have a wonderful day and stay tuned . . . I DO have some wonderful things in the works!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Settled*
> 
> I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.
> 
> I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.
> 
> It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.
> 
> I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.
> 
> I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!
> 
> And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what it could be?
> 
> It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.
> 
> What a great treat!
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)
> 
> By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!
> 
> I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .
> 
> By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.
> 
> I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.
> 
> It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Another beautiful drawing in the works! looking forward to seeing this come to life.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Settled*
> 
> I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.
> 
> I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.
> 
> It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.
> 
> I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.
> 
> I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!
> 
> And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what it could be?
> 
> It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.
> 
> What a great treat!
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)
> 
> By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!
> 
> I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .
> 
> By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.
> 
> I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.
> 
> It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Anna! Here is where I am with the sloth after working on it last night:



















I got through the torture of the branch, which I think was the most difficult part. I don't really want to put it on my blog because my daughter may see it. But she isn't here so I should be OK. 

The next step is the face. His nose looks crappy now because these are just the undercoats and toning. But he will shape up in the next session. I think the branch was the hardest part so I am home free. 

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## hnau

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Settled*
> 
> I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.
> 
> I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.
> 
> It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.
> 
> I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.
> 
> I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!
> 
> And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what it could be?
> 
> It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.
> 
> What a great treat!
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)
> 
> By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!
> 
> I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .
> 
> By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.
> 
> I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.
> 
> It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## bhuvi

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Settled*
> 
> I seem to have really slowed down with my blogs here these days. For those of you who are used to reading my posts every day, I promise you that I will get back to being here more often as soon as I can. It isn't that I am doing less (I don't believe) but that things have been spinning in different directions this year and I am sometimes unsure if my daily activities are 'blog worthy' or of interest to you all. Sometimes we just need to take a breath and regroup before we can forge ahead.
> 
> I had an incredibly busy weekend again. I spent a good deal of time in my shop cutting some wood orders on Saturday. I need to mention once again that I absolutely love working in my new shop. Every time I am there, I feel like a spoiled brat. I have ample space, it is clean and neat, and I have everything organized so that while I am working everything is where is should be. I even love my sound-cancelling headphones, which not only protect my ears but allow me to listen to my favorite music while working as well. I am truly thrilled with our setup and find a great deal of pleasure in filling my orders. It is not a chore at all.
> 
> It is quite an accomplishment considering that such a short time ago we were cutting from our kitchen. I think of the extra time to set up and clean and having to impose on Keith every time I filled orders and I am quite grateful that things have changed. It has been a lot of work to get here, but very much worth it. As I cut and sanded each piece, I couldn't help but feel a great sense of pride for what we do. We have come a long way.
> 
> I was going to finish my cutting on Sunday, but I decided to finish sewing the upstairs curtains instead. We have five windows on the front of our house upstairs (three in the upstairs washroom and two in our bedroom) and while that part of our home isn't used much, it was really (really!) time to finish making those curtains. I used the same faux linen fabric to make some semi-sheers that would still allow light in but offer us some privacy. I was fortunate that I had just enough fabric to complete them. Since we are not on that side of the upstairs very often, it was a low priority on the house projects but has been hanging over my head for several months. I finally decided on Sunday that I had waited long enough and it was time to "just do it". So I spent the day doing that.
> 
> By the time I finished, it was evening and I decided to work on my "Day 10" of the "12 Days of Christmas" project by Lynne Andrews. I wanted to do something that was fun and relaxing. It was a good weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I finished up my cutting and the orders will ship out today. I also have my next scroll saw project cut and I will be working on the assembly and other stuff on it today as well. You will have to come back to see what I am up to in the next few days.
> 
> I did also want to show some photos of a lovely package I received on Friday from my dear friend Charlotte. Charlotte and I have become friends on Facebook through our painting endeavors and it was a wonderful and delightful surprise to receive such a wonderful package of 'treats' for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I opened the box and was thrilled to see three bags of "specialty" M & M's! (We don't get these here in Canada.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent peanut butter flavored, coffee, and even dark chocolate - all my favorites. It is wonderful to have friends who sneak up on you with treats like this. It sure makes me feel loved! But that wasn't all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this beautiful plate for me. She knows that I just ADORE her cute sheep. They always put a smile on my face and Charlotte always spreads words of love and hope. I just loved this!
> 
> And then there was this tiny package within the package . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what it could be?
> 
> It was a little froggy domino! He immediately found a place on my message board next to my desk. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will smile and think of Charlotte every time I see it.
> 
> What a great treat!
> 
> I found the perfect spot for the sheep plate, too! It fit perfectly right on the wall in my studio, where I spend most of my time. I love these shelving units and think that was one of the best decorating ideas that I had for my space here. It is so easy to change my displays of all the different art pieces that I made or was gifted and it keeps the room fluid and exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to keep putting holes in the walls and can display just about anything. (I got my set from Amazon at a very reasonable cost!)
> 
> By the time I was done with everything, it was time for dinner. After that, I decided to 'play' with some of my wonderful supplies. It seems that I have so many beautiful art supplies and I take very little time out to enjoy them if I am not doing something that is 'work related'. It is about time that I start USING the wonderful supplies I have and enjoying them. Are there any of you out there with this problem? We see stuff we love and get all the supplies and there they sit neatly tucked away somewhere . . . One of my goals is to change that!
> 
> I decided to start another pastel drawing using my Conte a Paris pastel sticks and CarbOthello pastel pencils. I found my reference photo and sketched everything out. I began the background using the Conte a Paris sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like a mess, but I want you all to see the steps it takes to get to a good point. . .
> 
> By the end of the evening, the background was pretty much based in and I began working in earnest on the left side of the branch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the left end of the branch coming together. It isn't there yet, but it is a start. It requires a bit of patience, but it is fun and relaxing. I will certainly keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> Today's agenda consists of working on my new scrolling project(s). I will see where everything winds up this evening, but I hope to work on my 12 days or this drawing. We just need to see how the day goes.
> 
> I thank those of you who haven't given up on me. For those who are new to reading, rest assured that there are lots of fun projects in the future for me to share. Having new ideas is never a problem with me. It is just that lately, I have been a bit overwhelmed by 'life' in general and getting organized in our new environment. Once I am settled in (and I am closer to that every day!) nothing will stop me.
> 
> It is another overcast and cool autumn day here for me. We certainly had our share of clouds lately But that is part of autumn, I suppose, and I don't really mind it at all. There are a lot of great days ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *

There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?

For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.

For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.

For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.

But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.

I felt incredibly homesick.

Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.

Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.

I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.

Here is the progress I made since last time.










The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:










It is coming . . .

I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)

I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)










The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)










Both are really nice, I think. 

As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?

My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:










Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):










And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:










As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy. 

I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.

Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Ever since you mentioned American Thanksgiving I was planning to do something special for my wife as she is American but it has just snuck up on me with no plans yet. Maybe I can plan a nice supper, baked potatoes etc. We met in Berrien Springs MI., not that far from Chicago, at school. Been married since 1970. Enjoy your post when I have time, been busy in the shop.
P.S. The wild cat saga. I held the food dish and managed to have it come and eat out while I was still holding it, then after awhile I would stick out my finger and touch the top of its head, eventually progressing to rub the top of its head and behind the ears. Now lately I have been able to pet it with the food in front of it. He pushes against my hand and seem to enjoy it. Still can't get close to it but progress has been made.
Have a nice Thanksgiving, I almost think we could be thankful that we don't live in the US.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi, Brian:

I am so happy you have made contact with the kitty. We all need to feel a gentle and loving touch. You are wonderful to take the time necessary to care for your little hobo. I am sure he is grateful. You are a good man.

I try to refrain from expressing my political thoughts here. That is probably why I am still here writing after over five years. But yes - I am concerned about the USA and the world in general, as we will ALL be affected by any change that will take place. (How's that for being gentle? )

I wish you and your wife a wonderful day. I bet she would appreciate a little something to honor the day. It is a big deal in the states and it doesn't hurt to stop and take stock of the good things in our lives on ANY given day. 

Thanks for stopping by. Also, thank you for keeping me updated about your little furry friend. I am sure you will win him over completely with time. 

Sheila


----------



## Mean_Dean

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Happy Thanksgiving, Sheila-enjoy your day!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you so much, Dean. 

I hope you have a great day as well!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Happy Thanksgiving Sheila! 
Your sloth is coming along really nicely. Your cats are sure enjoying your beautiful new studio


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


I did have a good one, Anna.  Quiet, but a nice turkey dinner that I made for just Keith and myself. Yes - everyone is finally getting settled here. It is a process, but one worth going through.

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## hnau

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bhuvi

scrollgirl said:


> *"Just Another Day" here in Canada . . . *
> 
> There are two times during the year that seem to affect me the most regarding living here in Canada. For those of you who may not know, I was born and raised in the United States. More specifically, in the Chicago area. I lived the first 42 years of my life there and I have many ties and fond memories. About 12 years ago, I decided it was time for a change and the time was just right for me to move here to Nova Scotia. I am not going to go into details here, as it is a long story, but overall, I am very happy and enjoy having two countries to call 'home'. After all, we are all North Americans, aren't we?
> 
> For the most part, I am very happy here. After some rough patches, I have settled into a good life that is filled with love, creativity, and peace. It doesn't mean that I don't sometimes miss my old neighborhood, as both of my grown children and their families are there. But I seem to feel it more both on the 4th of July (America's Independence Day) and on Thanksgiving. It is on those two days that I am most aware that I am no longer in my home country.
> 
> For the 4th of July, we usually have a Canada Day celebration around that time. It isn't always on the same day, but it is close. Close enough to 'feel' that I am celebrating for both countries. It kind of melds together.
> 
> For Thanksgiving, though, it is a different story. Here in Canada, we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October. That is something I never realized until I moved here. The first year when someone mentioned Thanksgiving being then, I thought that they had too much Captain Morgan. It seemed so out of place.
> 
> But it came and it went that first year and it felt incredibly odd to me. Oh - I was up for a good meal, for sure. I celebrated the Canadian Thanksgiving with enthusiasm that first year. But when it really hit me hard was at the end of November. That last Thursday of the month came and went just like any other Thursday. No parade. No football. No turkey. Just business as usual.
> 
> I felt incredibly homesick.
> 
> Since that first year, I decided to do something about it. Since I was fortunate enough to call two countries home, there was no reason in the world that I couldn't make my own celebration late in November and have my own (second) Thanksgiving here myself. And that I did.
> 
> Each year, on the last Thursday of November, I make my own turkey with the trimmings and celebrate. I have done this with a house full of my Canadian friends and I have done it with only me and my kitties, and just about every combination in between. After all - with all I have to be grateful for, it didn't seem inappropriate in the least. Today is no exception.
> 
> I am taking this day to reflect on all the good in my life. It will be a quiet day with just Keith, myself and the cats. Keith's mom is home from the hospital, but recovering nicely at home. We are grateful for that. I have a small turkey and will make that with stuffing, cranberries and green bean casserole (one of my favorites!) and it will be a wonderful and low-key day for me and Keith. I will get some drawing in, too, I think and I will also work on my sloth pastel drawing.
> 
> Here is the progress I made since last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The branch was a beast to get looking right, but I think I have it where I want it. I am good on the eye, but the face is nowhere near done. These are just the under-layers. You can see the comparison to the (somewhat crappy) reference photo I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming . . .
> 
> I hope I have a bit of time to work on it later. But drawing new designs will come first (along with cooking, of course!)
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has two new pattern designs available on our site. His first one is SLDK696 - "Do All Things Through Christ" word art (simple version.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a more detailed version of the same phrase, with two layout options. (SLDK695 - I Can Do All Things Through Christ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really nice, I think.
> 
> As I look around me while I am writing. I can't help but be thankful. We live in a nice, warm and safe home, have good friends, and wonderful families. What more could I ask for?
> 
> My three companions are happy as well. There is Coco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard on the daybed (with his "Kitty", of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 'Executive Director of Operations' - Pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he still has possession of my nice chair. It has been over a month now and I think getting it back is a lost cause. Oh well - as long as he is happy.
> 
> I wish all of you and your families a wonderful and healthy Thanksgiving. Even though it is "just another day", I don't think I need a specific "day" to be grateful, as I truly am grateful every single day of my life. I know I am very, very fortunate.
> 
> Enjoy your day - no matter where you live.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*

I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?

Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.

I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?

Oh - but times have changed!

Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.

Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)

In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):










So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:










His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.

I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.










Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.

And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.

I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.

Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


WOW, WOW! You are certainly an excellent accomplished artist. You are a master of the many kinds of very difficult art. Thanks for sharing, I do so enjoy both yours and Keith's works.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you so, so much, Russell!  You are very kind to me. It is encouraging to have a nice result and I attribute that to some great online teachers. As you know - my obsession is creating. I have been like this for as long as I can remember. It is nice to know there are still some really cool things to learn. I know this will make me sound old, but "Thank goodness for the internet!" It truly has allowed us all to discover some great new techniques.

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


I love the way you have done the fur on your sloth. You can almost feel it!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you, Anna. Hopefully, I can get over the finish line in the same manner. This is the fun part though and the fur isn't really too hard to do. I just need to fine tune it a bit.

I hope to finish it up this weekend. I have cutting orders to do as well so I will stay busy. Thanks as always for stopping by. I always appreciate your input.

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## htl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Very Nice work.
It is 75% better than I thought it would be when I clicked in and I knew it would be nice but WOW!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you, HTL. One thing that Lisa (Clough - the artist and teacher that I referred to above) said the other night in her online live feed that I watched was something that I want to share with you all. . . When asked, "What if I draw and it just isn't GOOD?" She replied, "Draw MORE! We weren't born knowing how to do this. The only way we get good is by practice."

That was one of the smartest replies that I have heard. I think we all are far more capable than we give ourselves credit for being. We just need to open our minds to learning and read everything we can and watch as many videos as we are able.

I find that I like watching many different teachers and learning from them all. Not only do I learn from teachers, but also from other colleagues and fellow woodworker, painters and crafters. By learning from many, we develop our own style by picking and choosing which method works best for us. It is really a wonderful process.

In any case, as I mentioned above, I appreciate the support from you all very much. It is good to feel as if I am on the right track. I hope I inspire others to try some new things as well.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


A work of art, so realistic. So amazing


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


Thank you! I hope my daughter likes it. 

Sheila


----------



## hnau

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## bhuvi

scrollgirl said:


> *The Value of Online Classes - My Sloth Progress*
> 
> I am slowly getting to the finish line with my sloth. I think that is quite appropriate, given that I am drawing . . . well . . . a sloth! They don't do anything quickly, now do they?
> 
> Actually, I think this is going much quicker than I had anticipated. So far this has only taken three evenings to reach this point: the first for the background, the second for the branch and the beginning of the eye, and the third for the head. I believe it will only take one more session to be pretty much 'done'. I will then leave it for a bit and come back to it and see what to adjust. I am sure I will find something.
> 
> I always thought that working with pastels would be a chalky mess. I remember one day when my daughter Danielle was young, I allowed her to use my soft pastels to 'color'. She was about six or seven years old and we put an old shower curtain on the floor and I was glad I did. There was certainly a lot of pigmented dust everywhere. I can honestly say that I haven't touched them since. Perhaps the vision of the mess in my mind deterred me, or perhaps maybe it was because the style of art that I enjoy creating the most is photo-realistic. After all - how could you get realism from things like chalk and colored pencils?
> 
> Oh - but times have changed!
> 
> Because of amazing artists such as Lisa Clough of Lachri fine Art and Jason Morgan of Jason Morgan Wildlife Art, entire new worlds of creating have opened up for me.I saw some of Lisa's work on Pinterest, where half the picture was colored and the other half was not and I stared in disbelief. Certainly, I thought it was a photograph! To find out that she used colored pencils to create her paintings just about blew my mind. Add to that, her openness and willingness to teach her method (much without cost to us) really was amazing. I soon became a 'groupie' and began watching her videos and studying her methods in my 'spare time'. (And you all thought I was slacking!) I even had quite a large set of colored pencils to get me started, so all I needed to do was fill in some supplies, right? Little did I know it would take me on another wonderful path of art discovery.
> 
> Through Lisa, I became familiar with Jason Morgan and his work. Jason is also a multi-talented artist who's main focus is wildlife. He is also very giving and generous in his sharing of his talents and I became a follower of his Patreon page as well as Lisa's. For those who many not know, Patreon is a subscription where you pay a small amount (that YOU decide) each month to help support your favorite artist. Depending on the level of support, you receive access to detailed instructional videos, reference photos, and even critiques. It is a great way to advance your own abilities while helping these great art "teachers" as well. I hope that some of you consider it, as the money I pledge to them has gone much further in improving my skills than just about anything that I have invested in. (My other favorite subscription is from Mary Kinslan Gibilisco's Net Subscription Classes. She is another amazing teacher!)
> 
> In any case, I wanted to update you with the progress of my sloth. After three sessions here is where he stands (or rather HANGS!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am not unhappy with him.  He is coming together nicely and I ham having a great time playing with his fur. I am pleased with his eye and while the nose needs a bit more work, it is getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His nose is quite tricky. It is a fleshy, light brown, yellowish nose with a texture that is hairless, but not really smooth. It is buried in the shadow for the most part on my reference photo, and I may wind up shading the left side of it a bit more before the drawing is completed. I will go over everything once I finish the arms and adjust the colors finally then.
> 
> I also want to make sure that the hairs are not too 'neat'. I noticed that in much of the wildlife art is see, the hairs are too uniform and not 'wild' enough. After all - we are depicting animals. They seldom look completely neat and tidy. My slot is a bit tidy right now, but these are still not the final hairs that will be on top. I can mess them up a bit when I complete things next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am pleased. For this being my attempt at this media,I am pretty happy. Fortunately for me, the basic principles of drawing, painting and art are pretty global, no matter which media you are working in. It feels good though to pull out these supplies that I have had for over 20 years and make use of them.
> 
> And the dust?? I would say that it is pretty much 'non-existant'. Between the Pastelmat paper, which 'grabs' the pastels and my light style of drawing, I can honestly say that I have done all of this work in my 'white studio' without any issue. I think I put a white paper towel under the drawing on my desk when I did the initial background. I used the larger Conte a Paris crayons for that and there was a little more dust. But the details on the branch and sloth both were done with the CarbOthello Pastel pencils and I have hardly had to even sharpen them. With the way I draw, they will last me a good, long time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing the progress on these. In between I was drawing new scroll saw patterns. I didn't actually start on this piece until nearly 9pm last night, and I probably put only about three hours in since the last pictures. As I said - it is a quick process as the pastels cover very quickly. I watched some great things on Netflix as I drew and had a great night after a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Thank you all who have sent me encouraging messages and comments. I really feel that being part of my online communities have made me a better artist and have enriched my life. I am very happy to be here.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Bunny Blunder"*

I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)

I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.

But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)

I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!

I feel like a queen in my new workplace!










It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.

"Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?

You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.

As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.

I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:










Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!

After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!

I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.

It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:










I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??

So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?

After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.

My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work. 

So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## htl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I love the way our minds work, get stumped by something and if we're smart and know ourselves we'll stop or do something else then sleep on it and let our mind work on it in the background,
and now with the net we can do a little research how others get er done and can come up with two or three new ways or ideas to help the mind figure it out.
At least that the way it works with my model building.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Yes - we are very fortunate to have the resources that we have at hand!

I think my mind just didn't shift gears from one type of painting to the other. It goes to show how long it has been since I designed a painting design like this for a pattern for others to do. It definitely is a different process than if I were painting the piece for myself or for 'artwork' of my own.

I have been thinking it through the night and I believe that I may have a better idea now. I hope so, anyway.  I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the comment. . .

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Nice CLEAN shop and I admire your ambition and talent, The grass doesn't grow under your feet and neither does dust..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


I like the shop clean, Brian. I work so much better that way.  It IS possible to have a shop that is functional, producing, AND clean. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


New cat on the stool?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


That is "Chococat", John.  (Hello Kitty's cousin!) I made that many years ago and I love it.  I am a Chococat fan!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Very appropriate.


----------



## hnau

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## bhuvi

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Bunny Blunder"*
> 
> I'll start this post off by mentioning that it was a wonderful and productive weekend. After all the nice comments on my sloth picture, I was happy and very encouraged to continue in some of the directions that I have been heading. I am actually quite humbled by the kind comments I received from everyone, and it just goes to show the power of kind words and encouragement. I really felt like an "artist." (That may seem basic, but any artist knows that it is certainly not a given.)
> 
> I had quite a long 'to do' list of what I wanted to accomplish this weekend. Since the USA Thanksgiving was over, it was high time that I began thinking of decorating for the upcoming holiday season. After all - it would come and go quickly, as all of these past months have done. For that I was sure.
> 
> But first, I had some orders to cut. Lately, I work in my shop probably two days of the week. I try to get cuttings done as quickly as they are ordered, and with each session, I add in a few extra pieces to build my stock. It really helps when things are busy. (Which is always, lately!)
> 
> I realized that I haven't shown my shop lately. (Actually - I have been pretty bad with showing any progress I have made with the house here. I promise to do better in the future!) I really, really LOVE going up there to work. What a far cry it is from having to cut my pieces in my small kitchen as I did at our old place! While we made it work for nearly eight years, it was definitely time to find a better way. And that we did!
> 
> I feel like a queen in my new workplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is big, bright and yes - it is always that CLEAN. When I showed the photos on Facebook, a lot of people mentioned that it looked "too clean" and should be a mess if it is functional.
> 
> "Why?", I ask?? How would that make it better?
> 
> You can see that it is all hard surfaces - wood floors, closed cabinets, etc. - so that it is very easy to vacuum the dust after each session of work. It takes a few minutes and then next time I come into work, it is a pleasant, clean and most importantly SAFE environment. There is nothing at all wrong with that.
> 
> As you can see, the only tools that I use in the shop are the scroll saw, drill press, and the small router. Since I do smaller, project work and I am not building furniture, it is more than adequate for my purposes. We have a small table saw at Keith's mom's that we use in the basement to cut our wood to size. We don't have a planer or a jointer, and we have our friend Bernie or the lumber mill do that part for us. It may not be a full shop, but it is functional for our own purposes and works well for us.
> 
> I also took a photo when I was about midway through the work I was cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop-vac is right next to me, it is easy to just turn it on and clean up the dust every half hour or so and keep ahead of it. That way I don't track it all over the house if I leave to go downstairs and it really does keep everything pretty clean. There is usually a light layer of dust on the floor and the nearby tools and tool box, but a quick vacuum of those surfaces keeps everything clean and fresh. It is easy, fast, and as I mentioned, keeps things safe. Also - putting things away after I use them in the proper place means that I am not spending time looking for things when I could be working. People often ask how I accomplish so much in my day, and I am certain it is because I take the time to stay organized. No - I am not perfect, but in general, putting things where they belong when I am done with them is a habit and works for me. After all - wouldn't you rather walk into a shop like this to start a large job than a MESS? I know it makes me happy! Add in my cordless headphones and I am definitely in my 'happy place'!
> 
> After finishing cutting on Saturday, I spend Sunday doing a variety of things. I did put away all of my autumn-themed decorations and I brought up the boxes of Christmas stuff. My pretty Mums that were planted outside had all died by now, so I went out there and pulled them all up out of the front garden. I began decorating a little bit (there will be blogs about that in the next several days) but I realized that I really don't have as much as I would like. Now that we are in a large home, we have so much more space to fill to make things look 'festive'. Since we were in a small place before, I had downsized quite a bit. Now I look around and realize just how many open, blank walls and spaces I have to fill. I had better get busy!
> 
> I decided to decorate little by little, as I am still in the process of deciding where everything would go. I wanted to spend some time painting, as I have a deadline due at the end of the week for a project at ToleTown and while I had it clear in my head, I needed to get moving on it.
> 
> It began nice enough, and I got the background of the piece in nicely. But as I started doing the main subject (a bunny) I found myself feeling 'lost'. I struggled with him for an hour or so and eventually he became quite the mess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wound um re-base coating his head as shown above. Not very pretty is he??
> 
> So why am I showing you my 'blunder'?
> 
> After the weekend of praise over my sloth, I want to show you all that it isn't always a given that things go smoothly. As an artist, I find that each project has its' challenges. It is sometimes difficult for me to switch back and forth from the kind of art that is intended to be what I call 'fine art' and the kind of art that is meant to be reproduced and taught to others. Those of you who do both kinds of art know that there is quite a distinction between the two. Apparently, the gears in my head hadn't switched back from one phase to the other. After making a mess of the bunny, I thought it best to let it alone for the night and come back to it today. I hope things go better.
> 
> My point is that we shouldn't be discouraged by our failures. I thought a bit about where I went wrong with the bunny and I think I can do things differently and salvage him and make him 'teachable' in the process. I will be making a video to go with this class, so you will certainly all see the process that I will settle on. I am determined to make him work.
> 
> So that is what is on today's agenda along with the usual tasks. I am sure it will be a full day and hopefully it will have a good outcome for the bunny project. We will just have to see . . .
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Rescuing the Rabbit*

As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.

But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.

No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."

As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.

As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!










But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.

Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:










Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.

I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.

Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)

I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.

I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!










I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)

I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter. 

I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.

All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.

Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.

I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## hnau

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Good morning Sheila! Your rabbit looks beautiful. The fur on your animal paintings always looks very realistic, you can almost feel the softness of the fur. 
You have lots of space now to spread out all those amazing Christmas ornaments you have made. Looking forward to seeing more of your decorations and you all season tree


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you, Anna. Have you begun decorating yet? I am sure you are winding down your outside shop time by now. Here, there is snow to the north of us, but we are good still. I probably have to bring my car in on Monday for storage. Even though we have the truck, I will miss it. It is hard for me to do.

I am going slow and steady with decorating. a little at a time. I am sorely lacking in some larger things for decorations. I gave away my large Santa clock last year and I somewhat regret it. Only in that I have the perfect space for it now and it is an empty wall. I will just have to make another for myself . . . 

Ah, well. I love giving things away. I think we all do!

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Great rescue. He's certainly happy and lifelike. Waiting to see the rest of his family. 
Lovely artistry.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Hi Sheila, I finished my decorating yesterday . And yes regretfully, workshop time outside has ended until it warms up again in the spring. I finished the carving on the head I was doing but didn't get the marquetry done on the pedestal. I will get that completed as soon as I can get out to the workshop again. Hope to have the finished project to post in early Spring.


----------



## bhuvi

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


I can't wait to see it, Anna. 

Have a good week! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Rescuing the Rabbit*
> 
> As we arrive on this final day of November, we realize that Christmas and the holidays are right around the corner. Once again, I am in awe of how quickly time passes. It seems like just last week I was working on my glass pumpkin and teaching video for the November ToleTown project, and here I am with another project (and video) due. It all seemed to happen in a blink of an eye.
> 
> But happen, it did, and as time marches brutally forward, we have no choice but to fall into line and try to do what we are able before the holidays are upon us. It is time, once again, to shift those projects that were intended to be completed by the holidays on to the list for 'next year' and do the best we can to complete as much as possible. It has become somewhat of a routine in my life these past years, with ideas far exceeding the timeframe that I have to implement them.
> 
> No worries for me, though, as it creates quite a wonderful safety net of ideas for the upcoming year. I am fortunate to have developed the habit of writing the good ideas down, and my lists are long for just about every season. Naturally, they are also fluid, as new (and sometimes better) ideas are added as they are thought of. Because of this, in the rare moment that I draw a blank as to what to work on next, I have several good choices to pick from. I call it my "job security."
> 
> As for now, however, I have the task of completing my project for the ToleTown online community. For those who are not familiar, it is an online site which (for a small membership fee) offers patterns, videos and an entire support community for decorative painting. I have been a member of their design team for a couple of years now and a member of the community for over a decade. I really find it to be a nice place for all who enjoy painting. It is a pleasure to do projects for their members.
> 
> As I showed you last time, I had a little bit of trouble this time around with the ornament that I was making for my class. I couldn't wrap my head around the process to achieve the look I wanted, and it became quite a disaster. By the time I called it quits on Sunday night, I was pretty discouraged. My bunny looked awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by walking away from it and taking some time to think about things, I believe I have the problem solved. I had lots of cutting to do on Monday and I thought it was best to allow the ornament to 'rest' a bit, as well as my head. By the time I returned to working on it yesterday, I had fresh eyes and a fresh thought process as to how I could achieve what I was thinking in the first place. Things actually went pretty smooth and it seemed that the time away eliminated all of the anxiety that I had felt regarding this project the night before. I was on my way.
> 
> Before long, the little bunny came together and actually looks a lot better. It didn't even take very long to make him 'cute' again. I was able to finish him up and I think he looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is more what I had envisioned at the beginning! A cute little winter rabbit! While I can see some small refinements that I would like to do on him, for the most part, I consider him done. I will spend today recreating him a couple of times and shooting the instructional video of me doing so. I think he will be a fun class for the ToleTown community.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is that we shouldn't really give up on something - no matter how bad we think it is. sometimes walking away from things for a while allows us to refocus and forget all of the anxiety that we experienced regarding a certain project and when we come back with fresh eyes and a clear mind, we are able to accomplish what we wanted to do in the first place. I hope you all keep this in mind when things don't quite go your way when you are trying something new. It is a good lesson in patience (with yourself) and learning.
> 
> Right now I am very happy and proud of him and have him hanging right next to my desk. I think he will stay there all winter. I am even thinking of making some 'friends' for him to create a set. (I'll add it to the list!)
> 
> I also spent some time decorating my home last night. As I mentioned before, having a larger place means that there is plenty of room for the things that I couldn't display previously. I actually have very little stuff to show because I gave most of it away, knowing that there was no room in our small apartment to either store things or show them off. But now things are different.
> 
> I found my Skating Pond Vignette (SLDP103) that I designed several years ago. I actually made three of the larger sets but gave two of them away. I almost gave my third one away as well, but something told me to keep it. I am really glad I did! I thought it would look perfect sitting up on the sideboard in our dining area. And it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an extra pedestal from a cake plate that I had where the top had broken. I thought that would make a wonderful 'ice pond'. I covered the insert with aluminum foil for the ice and also added a sheer, iridescent fabric that looked like small scratches in the ice made by the skates (you can't see that part well from the photo, but it is there!)
> 
> I then went to the dollar store and purchased a set of 20 LED battery operated lights. I put them under the 'snow' carpet (also from the dollar store) and it makes a wonderful, lighted winter wonderland scene. It looks just lovely in the dark with the only illumination coming from the snow. I think I will leave it up all winter.
> 
> I did have a large tree that went with the set, but I can't seem to find it. I will have to make another one in my spare time. (I'll add that to my list, too!) But for now, it looks just wonderful as it is. It is truly a fun project and I remember that I even built the little foot bridge. I have a full pattern available to make the scene if you are interested and want to follow the product link.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day. I also cut some more projects out at the saw for customers and for some upcoming designs. I have lots of great things in the works that I can't wait to share.
> 
> Today, as I mentioned, I will be working on the video. Then on to my next new woodworking project (it is already cut out, but needs to be put together) and then more painting stuff. In between, I will finish up the Sloth picture as well as my Day 10 of my 12 Days of Christmas project. Then . . . (well - you get the point!) I don't think I will run out of things to do anytime soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little rabbit being 'rescued' and that you remember that when you make a mess of one of your projects. There is always hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you as well, John. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *

Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .

Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.

I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.

It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.

So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.

I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.

I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:










Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.

He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:










It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.

Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:










I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.

Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:










The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.

As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.










As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:










Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.

It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.

I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!

I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!










Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Northwest29

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Wishing the best possible outcome for Pancakes.


----------



## Handtooler

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hang in there Sheila, The vet will take great care of things in your and Pancakes' favor. Keith's plaques are so well sized and positioned for their use; and your artistic ability continues to amaze me, as the fur and eyes of the bunny are so real ya just wanna pet it.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Best wishes for Pancakes to return to 100% really quickly. Hope to see photos of him back on duty as your Supervisor. Stay positive.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, all. I am trying to stay as busy as I can so I don't think too much over the next few days. My little friend is here by my side and I am sharing all of your good thoughts with him. He purrs his thanks to you all. xo

I will keep you posted!

And thank you, Russell. I was glad it worked out with the bunny. Sometimes persistence pays off.

I appreciate you all very much, Sheila


----------



## atouchofoz

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Pancake is in my prayers, and for you and Keith, I wish for time to move faster than normal in the surgery and recovery! I know how hard it is when my family is not well. Like a heavy cloud around my heart. Sending a cyber hug! Suzanne


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you so much, Suzanne. We all appreciate it a great deal! ((HUGS))

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


So sorry to hear about the problem your Pancakes is having and the stress you are under. I love the Bible verse plaques. Maybe I should try some scrollsaw projects. They are for scrolsaw aren't they. will pray for you.. The bunny is magnificent too.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Life's Little Curve Balls . . . *
> 
> Every once in a while, life throws us a little curve ball. These little surprises often come when we least expect them (thus - the term "surprise") and knock us for a loop. They never seem to occur during the lulls in our life, but when we seem to be the busiest. Sometimes that is just the way it goes . . .
> 
> Last week, I had to take my dear kitty Pancakes to the vet. He was having some issues and in general not feeling his best. I could tell because I just "knew" that he wasn't his usual self. While the changes were subtle, they were definitely present.
> 
> I wondered if I was over-reacting when I took him to the vet. After all - he was eating well and looked OK, but I felt there was something out of whack. I am really glad that I did bring him in, although I don't know if I was prepared for what we found out.
> 
> It seems the little guy is going through some sort of trauma. His spleen is very large and he needs to have surgery on it. They will possibly remove it. After a battery of blood tests and x-rays on Thursday, they found no abnormalities and everything else seems to be in order. It is perplexing for both the doctors and us.
> 
> So on Thursday he will go for 'exploratory surgery'. I know that sounds excessive for 'just a cat', but those of you who know me know this is a family member. I am not even considering not trying to get to the bottom of things. Pancakes is only ten and has many, many good years left if we can solve this mystery. The fact that he appears to be cancer-free from the x-ray and everything else is "normal" from the blood work shows that he has a lot in his favor. Now if we can only figure out why his spleen is so large.
> 
> I will be worried until Thursday and probably a mess on that day. But I will also remain hopeful that all will end well. The doctors I have are excellent and really do care about their patients. Their office just called this morning to check on him and see how he was doing. So until the day, we will just try to keep working and moving ahead.
> 
> I wanted to show a couple of new designs that Keith has on the site. The first is his SLDK695 - Philippians 4:13 Bible Plaque pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all his other bible plaques, it is beautiful and elegant. This pattern even has two different layouts that you can choose to make.
> 
> He also created this SLDK696 - Do All Things Through Christ pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is another nice all-season plaque that would look great just about anywhere.
> 
> Next, he created this SLDKBPSet 2 - Set of 4 God, Lord, Christ and Savior Bible Passage patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he had all of these plaque patterns available individually, but now they are available in a set. They would look lovely as a vignette displayed all together.
> 
> Finally, Keith created a plaque with two different, yet similar sayings that are based on Matthew 19:26 - With God - all things are possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item number for that pattern is SLDK697 - With God All Things Are Possible. I think it is another all-around beautiful project.
> 
> As for me, I spent the weekend working on the video for my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament project for ToleTown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you remember, this was the piece that I wrote about in my blog entitled "Bunny Blunder". I was happy that I was able to pull it out of the fire and make it look decent. I worked on the fur and it turned out pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of in between realism and a cartoon. I practiced it again and painted it for the progression photos for the pattern packet on Saturday and then again for the video on Sunday. In the end, I am happy with it and I have a two-part, hour and a half video lesson to go with the pattern. The video is uploading to ToleTown as I write this.
> 
> It was fun to do the video in my new home here. I am learning to do videos quicker and more efficiently. It made me think that I should be doing more in the near future and I hope to do so.
> 
> I really have lots of great things planned and I know that now I am getting settled, I should be able to accomplish more. I thank you all for your continued support. Creative people are the BEST!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day today. Be sure to try to make some time to do what you love! Life is short! You never know when one of those curve balls will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Brian. Yes - it has sucked a lot out of me. Keith said he misses my "Pink Cloud". I apologize to all my readers for not being my cheerful self these days. While many, good things have come this year, there have also been many stressful things. Those who have followed me over the years know that I don't dwell on the negative things. I try to look past them and focus on the good things in my life. There are many.

I have some good plans though for the near future. I am sure that once this is behind me (the Pancakes issue) I will be able to start to feel better. Fear of the unknown can be paralyzing. I have two more days of "what if's" and then I should have some answers. I only hope they don't find anything life-threatening. I feel ill just thinking about it. . .

I appreciate your friendship and concern. I also appreciate your patience with me. Things will get better. Right?

Have a good day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Letting Go of a Friend*

I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.

Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.

I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.

But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.

The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.

All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .

We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.

The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.

I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.

I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.

I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.

I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.

I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.

I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.










You are no longer in pain. <3


----------



## kepy

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


My sincere condolences. I empathize with your loss as have been there. It will get better with time and you have some great memories with him.


----------



## CFrye

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


Sheila, lots of hugs. Take as much time as you need. RIP Pancakes.


----------



## Marcial

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


Our condolences. We had to euthanize our 17 year old cat just 3 days ago. Together with the loss of our 10 year old cat this summer has made for a somber holiday season. I'm glad you have Richard.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


So sorry Sheila to hear of your loss. My sincere condolences. You have that beautiful painting you did of Pancakes and all those great memories of him to help the grieving process. Take your time.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


I certainly understand how you are feeling. No words can really help. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pointer

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


It is no surprise that those of us who have lost our beloved pets are so empathetic to what you are going through. I still tear up thinking about my Shepherd mix I had to put down a few months ago. We learn to accept and move on, but we never forget. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karl_B

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend and pet. Thank you for sharing Sheila.

Karl


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Really. It has been a rough couple of days. I think the shock of how quickly he went and the harshness of making such a decision in an instant. It is hard not to question oneself, but the more I think about it, the more I know I saved him so much pain and suffering. That is what love is.

My best "cat friend" Lee came over yesterday and Keith's mom did as well. We cried, told stories and talked about life and death and all kinds of things for the afternoon and evening, curled up on my studio daybed with heated blankets and my two other beautiful furry friends (Richard and Coco) who are putting in "overtime" in the cuddles department. They both didn't get along well with Pancakes, as he came later to the pack, but they were "frienemys" and co-existed and I think they grew tolerant, if not fond of each other.

When I was taking my evening bath after everyone left, I heard Richard meow-ing as he approached. I was worried but then he came into the bathroom and brought the Little Pusheen cat toy that he brings up to my bed every evening and he deposited it on the bathroom floor. He knows his 'mom' is hurting and gave me this extra gift.

Those who say cats aren't as loving as dogs, never had a cat. I have been owned by both, and I know they all reciprocate the love that is given to them.

I will get through this, as we all do. Each day will heal my heart. Part of it will always be with my friend Pancakes, though. I was so fortunate to have him in my life for the last 10 years. You may hear me mention him from time to time. I was always home, working from here and he was always by my side. I have so many memories of him 'doing things' with me that it will take a great while to get used to him not being there with me. I hope you understand if I talk about him or tell stories. It helps.

Have a wonderful day and thank you all for your friendships. I appreciate them very much. xo

Sheila










This is us yesterday with our 'cuddle therapy'. (Don't mind me - I look a mess. My other two beauties and Keith's mom helped me through a very hard day)


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


Sorry I have been so slow in making a comment. Friday morning checked for your blog, later I saw and read it but was not able at the time to comment. I had prayed for you and your friend, and shed a tear when I read of your loss. My heart goes out to you. Every thing in your life is so special and you care so much. Keep your courage up.


----------



## lew

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


I admit I don't always read everyone of your posts, but this one caught my attention.

There are really no words that can provide comfort at this time. Just know you did the "right" thing, even though it doesn't really feel like it now. Pancakes will live on in your heart forever. Please take comfort in that.

Lew


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Letting Go of a Friend*
> 
> I am writing this post today because I realize that many of my friends who read regularly are not on my Facebook page. I received a couple of emails from people wondering how things went with my kitty Pancakes yesterday.I thought it was best to write it here.
> 
> Things did not go well. My dear, sweet boy has crossed what pet lovers call "The Rainbow Bridge". He is no longer with me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened and in shock. Just a week ago we took him to the vet for a 'routine' checkup. He was having some irritation on his bottom and we thought it would be a quick fix and he would be back with us for several more years. He was only 9.
> 
> But in the examination, the vet found a mass in his abdomen. We left him for the day last week and they did a full blood workup and x-rays. When we returned, the result was promising. All his blood work came back within a 'normal' range. That meant his kidneys and liver were functioning properly and there was no infection. That was good.
> 
> The x-rays showed, however, that what appeared to be his spleen was quite large. Usually, this was an indication of something else. The vet wanted to do an exploratory surgery to see what was up. He prescribed some steroids to help shrink the offending organ and boost him up and the surgery was scheduled for yesterday (Thursday). We were hopeful.
> 
> All went well for the week. The little guy even seemed much more energetic. I am sure that was due to the medication. We had thought that the worse case would be that the spleen would be removed completely. While it would be traumatic, it was something that he could live with for many, many years. I have been worried about him, though, as the numbers just didn't make sense. The vet said he was a 'mystery cat' because the numbers from his blood work showed nothing. They should have been off with the large mass there. We just had to wait and see . . .
> 
> We received a call from the vet during the surgery. Unfortunately, when they opened him up, they found that his liver was loaded with cancer. The vet said he couldn't believe it because of the numbers. But it was there. I had to make the gut-wrenching decision to let him go. It absolutely devastated me.
> 
> The vet told me that even if Pancakes were to recover from the anesthetic (they weren't sure) it would be a painful and scary recover. The prognosis for his life was only days and maybe a week or so if he lingered. My initial response was to tell him to "save him", but after talking to Keith and hearing my own words, I realized how selfish that choice would have been. I had Keith call back (I couldn't say the words myself) and tell them to let my little boy go in peace. He would no longer be in pain or fearful. I had to let go.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life, but I had never been in this position before. Pancakes was more like a dog than a cat. He was by my side every waking hour. He loved his "grammie" with all his heart. I could see it the way he looked at me. And I loved him back.
> 
> I have felt ill since yesterday. Like a cannon was shot into my tummy. I find myself falling into tears and not being able to stop. I had a fitful sleep last night and I recruited Richard (my other cat) to do some 'overtime' in the cuddling department. I am certain he is upset because he sees me so upset. He and Pancakes were never really 'friends', so I am sure he can't understand my feeling of loss.
> 
> I need to lay low for a while and grieve. Right now the pink cloud seems very, very far away. But I wanted you, my friends, to know what happened. Many of you loved when I posted about him. He had quite a following.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did the right thing. I hope I did. Our little companions can't speak for themselves. They can't tell us they hurt. They can't tell us how they feel. He hasn't been himself for a while, and I knew something was not right. Perhaps that is why I have felt this sense of dread all week.
> 
> I will be back when I am ready. I don't know when that will be. I just want to thank you all for your kind words and deeds regarding my little boy. They mean so much to me.
> 
> I loved Pancakes with all my heart. I always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no longer in pain. <3


Thank you both so much. My heart feels as if it is in shatters. I am trying to come to grips with things and I feel that I am making progress. I was able to eat a little today without feeling nauseous. I had some chicken soup. That is good enough for now. I am going to try to cut some orders as soon as I am done here. Life does go on.

The emptiness and pain is a testament to how important he was to me. In my darkest hours, before you all knew me, he was my constant companion and many times only comfort. That never changed, even after I recovered from the circumstances that had me in despair. You don't forget those who are there for you. Whether it be a human or a furry friend.

I am only finding comfort in that he didn't suffer. He would have if I would have agreed to close him up and try to recover him from the surgery. But for what? Pain and anxiety for the couple of days he would have survived? (IF that - the vet said he may not be able to come out of the surgery at all.) That would have been selfish on my part. I know I did the right thing. He is at peace and pain free. I will never forget him. I love him so.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Thank You*

I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.

I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.

I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.

But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.

I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.

With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.

Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.

On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.

To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.

It sure put things in perspective.

It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.

This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.

By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.

Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.

I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.

In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.

Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.

I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.

On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.

For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.

We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.

I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.










Take care.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


My heart goes out to you over your loss and the second episode with your other cat. The picture of the cat brought back memories of the cat I had as a boy, same color and he would go for walks all over the farm and pant like a dog. A true friend. My wild cat is abit more friendly and want to be petted when I put the food down, leans into my hand when I put it down. Food is still the only way I can get close to it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Thank you, Brian.

Your patience and care will be rewarded. Little by little he is trusting you and I bet that one day he will give himself to you fully. You are a good man. I am sure you made a huge difference in his little life. Thank you for updating me. It made me smile.

Have a wonderful holiday season. ((HUGS))

Sheila


----------



## smitty22

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Sheila, 
We understand… With both daughters and two granddaughters here for Christmas, we also have 9 of our furry family (Doxies, Yogi the Corgi, a Chihuahua, and few 'rescue pups') all here to celebrate. They are a hoot and all loved. We have lost more than a few over the years, but as you noted, the memories are all sweet.

Tara (2014)









Merry Christmas! 
Dale


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Thank you, both Smitty and John. I wish you both all the best in 2017. Thank you for your friendships and advice over the years.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Hi Sheila, My 2017 bring you and your wonderful family (Richard included) good health, happiness and fun creative times. Take care
Anna


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Merry Christmas to you and Jim. I look forward to seeing your new projects in the upcoming year. ((HUGS))

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Wow, sorry to hear about Pancakes. One day at a time. Have to look at that as being better because there is no more hurt/suffering. Wish you and Keith a Merry Christmas and a safe holiday season.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I am not going to kid you all. This has been a tough couple of weeks. I have struggled more than I have in a long time and I am still trying to recover from recent things that happened. I am getting there, but it is going to take a bit longer, I am afraid.
> 
> I know that isn't what you are used to seeing from me. In general, I am a very positive person. A fighter. Someone who is able to look at even not-so-nice things and try to find a grain of something good in them. Keith used to say that I lived on a "Pink Cloud". A place where optimism reigned supreme.
> 
> I like living there. I truly believe that our attitude helps dictate the direction that our life heads. I try to look at every situation from the positive side. For even things that are painful to us allow us to grow, learn and feel. It is part of the process of our life.
> 
> But losing my kitty Pancakes so suddenly to cancer was a huge hit. He was young. I never saw it coming. The last thing we expected when we dropped him off at the vet was that we would never see him again. I just wasn't prepared for the outcome.
> 
> I spent the first week after his death in shock and mourning. Those of you who have pets understand. I heard stories from many of you that were close to my heart, as many of you had gone through the same with your own sweet companions. You understood the hurt, anger and deep feeling of loss that I felt. You understood the pain - both physical and emotional. You understood the sadness.
> 
> With each passing day, it became a bit easier. The slow process of 'acceptance' had begun and the feelings of pain and hurt were beginning to be replaced gradually with feelings of love. I was starting to be able to see photos of him and instead of crying, I smiled. I thought about the antics he did with me and realized how fortunate I was these past nine years to have him in my life. I am so grateful for the short time we had.
> 
> Then last Saturday, just as I was beginning to heal, things shifted again. My other cat Richard became violently ill. I spent the last weekend nursing him and talking on the phone to the best vet in the world who was trying to counsel me on treating him. We had an ice storm here and the roads were horrendous on Saturday and the vet's office is about 45 minutes away. It would have been dangerous for us to try to get him to the clinic. We tried our best.
> 
> On Sunday, Richard showed some improvement in that he stopped vomiting, but little else to give us hope. He fell into a lull and even though I had been giving him fluids by eyedropper, we knew he was severely dehydrated and very ill. Late in the afternoon, we made the decision to take him into the clinic. We were glad we did.
> 
> To make a long story short, we saved his life. He had a high fever and what turned out to be a liver infection. We had to leave him at the clinic for nearly two days and didn't get him back until Tuesday afternoon. They had to give him five IV treatments along with antibiotics, steroids and a pill to help his liver recover. When we brought him home, he looked 'better' but was still weak and had much healing ahead. But we are grateful he is home. And grateful that he is alive.
> 
> It sure put things in perspective.
> 
> It shifted my feelings of sadness and loss of my dear Pancakes to one of concern and worry for my Rich. It isn't as if I am not still mourning the loss of Pancakes, but the gratitude that filled my heart that Richard is alright has helped me realize just how fortunate I am. It has helped me look at things in a slightly different way and focus on what gifts I have instead of what I have lost. It somehow made things a bit easier.
> 
> This realization does not at all diminish the love I have for my sweet Pancakes, but rather helps me appreciate the time I had with him even more. In looking back, I saw some changes in his behavior. I had attributed that to moving to our new home, as I was even still adjusting to that. He was a very sensitive kitty and I thought that the change had more effect on him than the others. But looking back through knowing eyes, I realize that these small changes were clues to what was really happening. He was sick and probably hurting and didn't have any other way to tell us. He had become 'crankier' than normal and his tolerance was much lower of things and he was quieter. Looking back, I think he was slowly distancing himself from us. It was his way of letting us know something was wrong.
> 
> By realizing these things, I also realize that he was spared a great deal of pain. If his condition had gone undetected much longer, it would have certainly caused him great pain and suffering. I take comfort in that his final days were filled with love and relatively pain-free. He passed from this world to the next as gentle as possible. I am grateful for that.
> 
> Richard is slowly recovering. Now it is Friday and he is nearly back to his normal self. He is on several medications and will be for a couple of weeks. We will then bring him back for some more tests to be sure his liver was recovering as it should. We think we are out of the woods.
> 
> I used to love to sit at the beach and watch the waves. I could sit there for hours doing just that. Their never-ending rhythm of rolling to the shore would both calm and sooth me.
> 
> In a way, I think that I can assimilate the events of our life to those waves.
> 
> Day by day each event that occurs to us keeps rolling in, unrelenting. Each event is different. Some are good. Some are not so good. But no matter what happens or how it affects us, life goes on, as the waves keep coming. That is part of living.
> 
> I have decided to take the rest of this year off to continue to heal and reflect on some things. I have been blogging for over seven years and have barely missed a few days during that period. I always strive to bring something good and positive to you all and hopefully encourage you to be positive as well as creative. I truly feel that is one of my most important purposes here on this Earth. But I need some more time to heal. It would be a farce if I came here pretending that I am unaffected by the events in my life. I wouldn't be true to you all or to myself either.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank you all for your wonderfully sweet and encouraging words, notes, gifts, and thoughts. I am astounded at the number of people who really do understand and care. I try to answer them all, but sometimes I just run out of energy. I need to step away from the computer so that I can focus on something else and heal and move forward. I hope you understand.
> 
> For those of you who celebrate Christmas, Keith and I both wish you a very merry day. For those of you who do not, we also wish you well. May you all have a wonderful holiday season and a happy, healthy and creative new year ahead.
> 
> We are so appreciative of you all. So many of you are not only customers or readers, but true friends. We are ever so grateful for you love and support, both in our business and personally. Thank you.
> 
> I know that there are great things to come in the upcoming year. I can't wait to show you as I implement my ideas. We will focus on the good things and the joys that life offers and hopefully, it will enrich our lives and make them a bit happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.


Thank you, Roger. I know. just because we didn't see him suffering, doesn't mean he wasn't in pain. As I said - looking back I noticed some differences. The vet always says cats are masters at hiding pain. They do this for survival. But even the other two were acting kind of differently toward him in the last couple of months. That is the only comfort I have - that he is no longer hurting. But my heart hurts so much. I miss him so. I will always love my little boy.

Merry Christmas to you and your family. ((HUGS))

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Blogging . . . *

I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.

As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.

I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.

So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.

We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.

To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.



















Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.

The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.










The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.

As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!

The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.










This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.

The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.










This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.

The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.










I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.

My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)










This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."

I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.

Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.

I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.

Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging . . . *
> 
> I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.
> 
> As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.
> 
> I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.
> 
> So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.
> 
> We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.
> 
> To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.
> 
> The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.
> 
> As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!
> 
> The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.
> 
> The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.
> 
> The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.
> 
> My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."
> 
> I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.
> 
> Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.
> 
> I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


Glad to see that you are back. I'm sure that there are many others on LJ's who have also missed your postings.
Best wishes to you and your family for 2017.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging . . . *
> 
> I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.
> 
> As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.
> 
> I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.
> 
> So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.
> 
> We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.
> 
> To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.
> 
> The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.
> 
> As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!
> 
> The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.
> 
> The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.
> 
> The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.
> 
> My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."
> 
> I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.
> 
> Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.
> 
> I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


Thank you so much, John. It has been a hard month. One of my most difficult ever. I don't like to post when I can't say good and happy things and I haven't felt much of either over this past holiday season. But things are looking up. Hopefully, we are through the worst of it and will be on the upswing. It is nice to be missed. (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging . . . *
> 
> I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.
> 
> As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.
> 
> I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.
> 
> So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.
> 
> We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.
> 
> To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.
> 
> The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.
> 
> As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!
> 
> The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.
> 
> The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.
> 
> The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.
> 
> My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."
> 
> I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.
> 
> Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.
> 
> I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


Welcome back Sheila. I'm happy to hear that things are beginning to look up again for you. We have missed you! Looking forward to seeing the cool creations you will come up with in 2017.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging . . . *
> 
> I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.
> 
> As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.
> 
> I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.
> 
> So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.
> 
> We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.
> 
> To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.
> 
> The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.
> 
> As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!
> 
> The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.
> 
> The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.
> 
> The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.
> 
> My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."
> 
> I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.
> 
> Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.
> 
> I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


Hi, Anna! I have missed you as well. But I needed some time for reflection and organization. I hope you have a great and creative new year.  Thanks for stopping by as always.

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging . . . *
> 
> I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.
> 
> As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.
> 
> I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.
> 
> So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.
> 
> We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.
> 
> To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.
> 
> The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.
> 
> As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!
> 
> The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.
> 
> The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.
> 
> The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.
> 
> My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."
> 
> I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.
> 
> Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.
> 
> I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


Nice to see an entry from, have been thinking of you and checking to see if you had posted. Today is my 70th birthday, have friends over for supper, Just when I had the cake dished out the phone rang, I thought it would be one of the children but it was a dear relative informing me that her husband had died. Not quite the same as your loss of your cat that lived with you and you took care of everyday. Roy was a dear friend, some one I thought allot of and they treated me like real family. I had never met my biological father, and traced these people from his obituary, I had wanted pictures, but they welcomed me and treated me wonderfully. Then through them I have met all but one of my half brothers and sisters. I feel loss tonight as well.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging . . . *
> 
> I realize it has been a long time since I posted a blog. To be honest with you all, it has been a rough couple of months. After losing my dear kitty and constant companion Pancakes suddenly early in December, the following week my other kitty Richard became gravely ill. The vet seems to think that his illness was triggered by the stress of losing Pancakes. Cats are very sensitive creatures. The combination of Pancakes just 'disappearing' and me being grief-stricken was something that he didn't understand. Since I have last posted, we have had Richard in and out of the emergency hospital twice. Both times he was also near death. We got him home on New Year's Eve and since then have watched him slowly recover. We are cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell.
> 
> As you can imagine, this took a great deal out of me. Not only was I mourning for Pancakes, but now worried about Rich. Under these circumstances, there was no way that I could function normally beyond doing the everyday tasks that were required to keep the business growing. I know most of you understand. Our pets are an important part of our lives and we love them like our own children.
> 
> I wish to thank you all again for your kind support and friendships during this time. I also want to thank you for your patience. I had many orders for both patterns and wood surfaces from friends who were very patient in receiving them - especially the wood pieces. While I usually aim to get my wood orders out in one or two days, it has taken me slightly longer. Between the holidays and the chaos of having to bring a sick kitty to the vet several times and the worry, I just couldn't keep up. But everyone was great and understanding and there were notes of support and care. I can't tell you how much that meant to me. We are a small, personal business and those of you who have been around a while know we do our best to do our best. But we are also 'human' and things happen to use just as they do to you and your family. Thank you for understanding that. We appreciate it so much.
> 
> So things are 'better' and we are once again moving in a good direction. I have taken the past week to reorganize and plan the new directions that I want to take the business in 2017. I am once again feeling good and excited about things and hopefully, we will have lots of fun projects and inspiration for all of you to enjoy. I will do my best.
> 
> We are going to be sending out our first newsletter of the year later on today. I will show a quick preview of all the new things that will be added to the site for those of you who aren't on our mailing list. I hope you consider joining it, as we will be trying to send a newsletter every other week or so to showcase all that is new. You can join by going to the Mailing List tab on our site. We don't share your information with anyone and don't SPAM you. We just like to keep you informed in case you don't read my blog.
> 
> To start off with, Keith has some new plaques for you all to enjoy. The first two were requests from customers that he thought would be something that everyone would enjoy. His SLDK703 US Army Special Forces and SLDK702 US Army Infantry plaque patterns are both in his ever-popular word-in-word style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these designs are nice for those of you with military customers or families.
> 
> The third design from Keith is also a word-in-word plaque pattern, but with an added twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK704 Bless this House With Love and Laughter plaque pattern includes the two versions of the plaque shown - one in the traditional style and the other with the decorative header and footer. I really like the detail of the header and footer design. I think it adds to the plaque and that little accent really makes a nice difference. Both are really nice.
> 
> As for myself, I have some new painting patterns that I am now able to release. These have been previously released as online publications, but now I am able to sell the patterns on my own site. I actually have a new scroll saw pattern that I designed early in December. I even cut out all the pieces. I only need to paint them and make the pattern up and I should have that coming soon. Please don't lose faith in me. I have lots of new ideas for scrolling and painting patterns as well. My goal this year is to add to both venues on a regular basis. I know I can do it!
> 
> The first "new" painting pattern that will be available on my site is my SLDP253 Pumpkin with Winter Roses pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely project to have out all winter long. The pretty rose design can easily be transferred to just about any surface. I could see this on trays, boxes, or plates. I actually have a full-length video for this project that I will be posting to my YouTube Channel in the next few days. It walks you through the full process of painting these fun and easy roses. I plan on posting many more of my instructional videos in the near future. I hope you subscribe to my channel so you can get notified when new material is available.
> 
> The next new project pattern that will be posted with this update is my SLDP254 Winter Bunny Snowflake Ornament pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful step-by-step pattern is full of color photographs to help you create this adorable winter ornament. For the project, I used my own SLDPK140 Snowflake Bevel-Cut Ornaments (SLDPK140) and some beautiful Aurora Borealis hot-fix rhinestones from Rhinestone Canada. I also added some beautiful snowflake charm embellishments that really finished the ornament off nicely. The charms are available on my Embellishments Page of my site. (Again - all updates will be later on today.) I really loved the look of this and plan on doing some winter bird ornaments later on this week that will have the same 'feel' as these. I think you will enjoy them.
> 
> The extra 'embellishments' have been very popular so far, and I just received a large shipment of new things to offer you from my supplier. Poor Keith has to add them all onto the site, but I promise - they will be worth it. I am so thrilled with the variety and high quality of these pieces and whether you do woodworking or painting, they make lovely accents at a very reasonable price that will really make your projects stand out. Here is a sneak peek of all the new pieces that will be available later on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding a variety of hearts, as Valentine's Day is quickly approaching. But hearts are great for weddings, anniversaries, and just about any occasion. The cost for these is really reasonable and I just KNOW you are going to love the quality. I have lots of other themes to add throughout the year as well. I hope you stop by often to see what is new.
> 
> My final new project pattern is for these lovely seahorses. (SLDP250 Watercolor Seahorse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful pattern is geared for BEGINNERS and is a full lesson, with 37 color step-by-step photos to help even a new watercolor painter achieve success. I guarantee that it is much easier than you would think to create paintings like this. "Just one baby step at a time."
> 
> I used Mission Gold watercolors for my sample. I kept the palette to the colors that were available in the starter set that you can get at Art Apprentice Online. While looking up the link, I noticed that the set is ON SALE for a very good price. In researching watercolors before purchasing these, I found out that Mission Gold Watercolors are one of the best brands on the market. They are highly pigmented, have excellent archival qualities, and go a long, long way. If you are thinking of trying out watercolors, this would be a great place to start.
> 
> Well, I have certainly not been lost for words this morning. I suppose I had a lot of catching up to do. I am expecting my dust mask to arrive from Lee Valley Tools in the next couple of days and I will blog about that for my followers who cut wood. I made a vow to myself to use a dust mask ALWAYS when I am cutting in the shop. That is something that I have been sadly lax on doing.
> 
> I hope you have a good week ahead. We have about a foot and a half of snow here in Nova Scotia. This is the first significant snow of the year. It is supposed to melt within a couple of days though . . . we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all and Happy New Year! May 2017 be your best year yet!


Oh, Brian - I am at a loss for words. I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. On a day when you should have been celebrating, too. It is always so difficult to lose someone we care so deeply about - whether we see them every day or not. The pain is real and as people told me, it shows just how much you loved them. May you find comfort i n knowing that. (((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Comfort of Routine*

The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.

I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.

Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .

The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.

But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.

For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.

While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?

Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.

When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.

A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.










I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.

I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.

With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!

I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.










It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.

As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)

I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:










I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!

I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:










They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.

Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.










Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.

Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


I wish my two cats loved each other, The first cat hates the wild one and if he gets to near he yowls a warning and they have come to blows. Oh yes in my distress last night I for got to wish You HAPPY NEW YEAR. Oh its minus 23 here this morning and I don't think our 8 inches of snow will melt any time soon. Your painted projects are fantastic.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


It is funny, Brian. Rich and Pancakes never really got along. Pancakes was the late comer of the group (three years after I got the other two) and they never really accepted each other as 'buddies'. I mentioned this to the vet when he told me he thought part of Rich's problem was that Rich was in mourning and he said it didn't matter. Pancakes was part of their 'community' and is sorely missed by both of them. I see evidence of that when Rich cases my bedroom each night looking for him. Cats are very deep beings.

I am so sorry about your birthday. It is tragic to lose a friend on any day, but especially on a day of significance for you. I am sure it will be difficult to get over.

I hope your resident hobo kitty is doing OK. I haven't seen updates from you. I hope you have a peaceful day today. Thank you for your kind compliments. You are always a wonderful support.

Take care, Brian


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


Nice to see Richard taking care of you.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


Yes, John. It is good to have him 'back'. 

Enjoy your day as well!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


Hi Sheila, I'm so happy to hear things are getting back to normal for you. No matter what happens to us in life "this too will pass". Some things just take longer to pass than others. 
Love your beehive painting.!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


Hello Hello
and a happy new year to you Sheila 
maybee a year older but still looking good as far as my blue eye can see 
you still making some buityful things Sheila 
sorry I havn`t comment the last couple of years thow I`ll try to do better in the future 
do to a very old Tlf I have only be able to read what came to my mail conto from Lj
I hope I´M still able to spell so and so on english
the best wishes to you and yours from me and Silke 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


Thank you so much, Anna. I am glad you like the hives.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


How good it is to see you, Dennis! I have been wondering where you have been. I hope that all is well with you and your family. Thank you for stopping by.

Happy New Year to you and Silke. ((HUGS)) for Silke, too!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


lol… Sheila. "old" is what we're all becoming.. haha. I only know that because of many things:

1. Need to grunt when I get off of any seat

2. Can't stand on one leg anymore to put a leg in my britches…. without falling over a bit

3. Aches & pains in places we never knew existed.

4. Get winded walking to & from my shop.

5. Memory…...................what memory…. haha

plz feel free to add any that I surely forgot.. LOL


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


Yes, Roger. The writing is on the wall. All of the above applies in different degrees to many of us. Even Keith (who is a bit younger than me) has grumbled of late about why he can't do what he used to do in the same time/manner. It is part of life, I suppose.

My grandfather used to say "Think of the alternative."

It puts a little bit of a different perspective on things.

My usual approach is "Use it or lose it." It sometimes helps. 

Happy Tuesday to you!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *The Comfort of Routine*
> 
> The older I get, the more I seem to enjoy the concept of 'familiarity'.
> 
> I will follow up that sentence with stating that I do NOT feel "that old". (Really!) I think that lately, though, the things that have come up unexpectedly have not exactly been things that I consider as 'pleasant'. I know that has nothing whatsoever to do with age, but for some reason, these days I don't feel quite as resilient as I have in the past. Is this due to circumstances? Or is it something that changes with time? Perhaps our life's experiences just seem to pile up on us as we age and because we have more memories to look back on, we tend to remember the most traumatic ones for the longest amount of time. I am not sure.
> 
> Can you tell I have been 'thinking' a lot? Maybe too much, I fear . . .
> 
> The concept of 'normal' is as different as each person who is asked to describe it. We all have our own version of what 'normal' is, and it changes daily. It changes as the things in our life change - like an ever-moving kaleidoscope. That is part of living.
> 
> But large changes usually occur over time and with some warning. We plan. We implement. We ready ourselves for growth and change. To me, this is part of the concept of normal and I think I handle it very well. After all, without growth, we would become bored and stagnant. No one in their mind would want that.
> 
> For myself, it is the huge, sudden changes that rock me to my core. These events often feel as if someone throws a bucket of ice water over our heads. (Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge not too long ago?) We feel stunned and uncomfortable and our daily routines are disrupted for quite a while in the wake of them.
> 
> While I know they are part of life and living, I realize that they are part of life's process. They need to be acknowledged, respected and even embraced if we are to live our lives to the fullest. We need 'highs' and 'lows' so we can feel the difference between them. More often than not, they are learning experiences and if we are lucky, we come out of some of our deepest tragedies with a better sense of understanding. And that is a good thing, right?
> 
> Last night I noticed that some of the small disrupted steps in my daily routine were gradually falling back into place. I blogged again. That was a good thing and something that I consciously did for myself. Later on, when I went to bed, Richard came upstairs with me as he had done before we lost Pancakes. He hadn't really been doing so since Pancakes died. Part of this was because he has been ill and part, I feel, was because he didn't understand that Pancakes was gone. He would come up into my bedroom and then he would circle around the room crying. He looked into the closet, under the bed and dresser and into the adjacent bathroom. I knew he was looking for Pancakes, as Pancakes used to be up there at night as well.
> 
> When he came up last night and began this ritual, I talked to him gently and told him "No more Pancakes". Our one vet had told us that we need to keep 'discussing' that Pancakes is gone, no matter how difficult it was. He said that cats really do understand and they need to be comforted as we do. I continued this discussion while he looked in the usual places. When he was done, he stopped in the middle of the floor, looked at me, and then came up onto the bed and snuggled in my arms. I told him over and over "It is going to be OK." as I petted him gently. He settled down.
> 
> A while later (as per our 'usual' routine) he jumped up and went downstairs. A few minutes later I heard him coming back upstairs, "meowing" as if he had something in his mouth. He jumped on the bed and presented me with the Little Pusheen knit toy that I keep on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that things were getting back to 'normal' for him, too. This was something he had done nearly every day since the toy was given to me this summer, and hasn't done since Pancakes died. It was greatly comforting for me to know that Richard was healing, too.
> 
> I don't mean to drone on about things, but it will always amaze me at how our emotions can have such a strong influence on how we perceive each day of our lives. With all other factors being equal, it seems our emotions can easily dictate whether we have a 'good day' or a 'bad day'. By recognizing this and making an active effort to remain positive, I truly believe that our lives will be positive as well. While I realize that this can't always be the case (as those days and weeks after losing my beloved kitty) I do realize that allowing myself to experience the grief and respect that as part of the process helped me cope with the loss and move on. This didn't happen overnight, but as the word 'process' indicates, occurs over time. I don't think I will ever 'get over' my loss, but the degree of sadness I feel will not always be so high. It will eventually be replaced by the fond memories and good parts of having my little friend in my life. I will heal and remember him with joy and be grateful for our time together.
> 
> With that said, I am once again finding my 'creative self'' and getting back to doing positive things each day. I can't tell you how wonderful that feels!
> 
> I wanted to show another new pattern that Keith created. I had forgotten to mention it when I showed all the new things on our site in yesterday's post. This is a plaque that is part of Keith's Self-Framing Leaf Bordered wildlife series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a head shot of an elk and the pattern is available on the site here: SLDK243 I like the close-up head shot and I have encouraged Keith to create more patterns like this.
> 
> As for myself, I have been doing some 'relaxing' painting in between mailing packages and doing all the computer work for the update. For me, 'relaxing' usually entails creating something designed by someone else. I find comfort in having someone else tell me what to do for a change. (Even if I veer off and add my own touches!)
> 
> I decided to paint this lovely "Beeutiful Beehive Trio" pattern by Lynne Andrews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent Lynne some of the small beehive ornament surfaces that I designed (SLDPK132 - Beehive Bevel-Cut Ornaments) and this is what she came up with. Aren't they wonderful? I LOVE working with other designers and I have some really special projects planned in the near future with Lynne! She is not only talented but also a kind, funny and wonderful person. Wait until you see what we came up with!
> 
> I used these pretty gold metal bee charms to accent the bottoms of the hives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really make them look amazing and special. I have my set hanging on my message board next to my desk here in my studio and they will find their place on my little 'all season' tree this spring. It was the perfect project to make during this snowstorm we had over the weekend.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share a photo of my little bunny ornaments that I showed in yesterday's post that my friend Gloria Steck painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria decided to paint the bunnies on these lovely heart-shaped candle holders. These will be fabulous for spring and even Easter! I can imagine that you can paint the background in some pretty pastel colors to match your mood to make them more 'springlike'. They really are lovely this way and I love seeing others enjoy my patterns.
> 
> Well, that is all for today. It appears I have another longer-than-normal post today. I suppose I have lots of thoughts to catch up with from the past month. Thanks for reading.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday.


You are a very wise woman.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*

(I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)

In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.

What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.

Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.

But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.

I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here: 



)

Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.

Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched: 




The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.

I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.

I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.

The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.










It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.

It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.










I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.










I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!










I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.

I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.

As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."

But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.

People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.

I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.

I hope to see many of you join me.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


   ho ho ho 
now that is a buty in the shop 
realy glad you finely are taking your health seriusly 
that mask realy looks good 
just be aware of when the filters are glogging up
or if you are using filters for paintjob then they have limit lifespan after they have been exposed to air
and most be aware off how long time you are using them every time 
do to it craves a little more off your lunges to breath through a mask
just something the so called smartbrained people have found out off just like if you work proffessionel 
on a latter every day here in this country you can only do it 20 minuts every day …... ?
taking care of your self is not a dum thing to do but is very wisely of you
every time I use any maschinery as minimum I use ear protection . have learned it the hard way I lost
some off my hearing in the army on the shooting range back then
have a very nice day in the shop 

Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you for the review Sheila and bringing to our attention the need for dust masks. I do forget to wear one myself most times. I usually use a "dust-b-gone" mask if I'm sawing some of the exotic woods but I must get into the habit of wearing one regularly. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Well Sheila, you've just posted a really informative and thorough review of exactly the same mask and filters that my lovely wife gave me as part of my Yule gifts. Obviously, she made a great choice, and I'm impressed with the fit (even with my fuzzy face). I'm curious to see how long I will get from a set of filters.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thank you all for your comments. Yes - it is something I should have addressed years ago. This is one case where we can apply the term "better late than never". So far I haven't felt the result of any damage I may have done. I hope it isn't much.

With all the orders I have been doing for wood pieces, this just made sense to me. I would go up to the shop for maybe 6-8 hours at a time, cutting and sanding all the while. No matter which type of ventilation or dust collection system, there is always small particles left in the air that our lungs take in. Those are the most dangerous. I feel good about making this decision. Yesterday (Thursday) I spent a couple of hours cutting with my new mask on and I actually forgot I was wearing it. That was a good sign. I think it is a habit I need to stick with. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Nice make up, I would hardly recognize you. Makes you look so much younger.. HaHa. What we all desire, I had my 70th birthday Monday. I have several dust masks from Lee Valley, yours is different. One of mine has two straps so one can be unhooked or slid down so one doesn't need to take it right off. Works well. Not as grand as yours though.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


It is really not that expensive, Brian. But it sure is effective. I have used it twice now this week and both times it worked great. Not stifling like some of them can be. So far, so good.  I am happy with it.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


Thnx for your review of this very needed safety accessory for us all. I've been thinking of getting one of these also. I believe I will in the near future.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Elipse Low-Profile Dust Mask Review*
> 
> (I want to note that I am was in no way compensated for this review. I researched and purchased this mask on my own.)
> 
> In today's blog post, I am going to talk about something that I think is rather important. It is something that I have been lax on myself, but I made a vow with my woodworking friend (Leldon) that we are going to change things and try to do a bit better about it.
> 
> What I am referring to is wearing a dust mask when doing our woodworking and cutting wood.
> 
> Now I am not going to get all 'preachy' over this subject. I have been scroll sawing and doing woodworking for years and while I occasionally wear a mask when I do large orders, I found them to be hot and uncomfortable, and because they tend to fog up my glasses which I need to wear while working, sometimes even dangerous.
> 
> But lately, I have noticed that after a cutting session there has been a slight tingling and burning in the back of my nose and throat. The intelligent side of me knows that this isn't good. With all the wood orders that I have had in the past year, it was high time I did some footwork and gather some information as to how to best protect myself and my lungs from the poisonous particles that I was breathing in each time I was in my shop. I knew there must be someone who made a mask that was not only functional but also comfortable.
> 
> I watched a video by "The Wood Whisperer" about this subject and I was convinced more than ever that I needed to address this issue before I made myself sick. (You can watch the short video I saw here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everything he said made sense. I would be foolish not to protect myself.
> 
> Just about that time, I received an email from LeeValley Tools. It was their bi-weekly ad that came to my email box, and in it, they featured an Elipse P100 Dust mask. I know that they are sometimes a little more expensive than other places, but not having many shopping options where I live and their excellent customer service added to the fact that they stand behind what they sell, I thought I would give it a try. I looked for reviews on this mask and found several. In every one of them, the mask had high marks. Here is one of the reviews that I watched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus was that this was a good choice for a mask for my usage. One of the most important factors was that it didn't fog up your glasses like most masks did, yet sealed tightly against your face as well as comfortably.
> 
> I went to the LeeValley site and saw the mask was only $35 CDN and the replacement filters were only $15. (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=74167&cat=1,42207,43647) The filters were rated for one month of "continuous industrial use" which meant that with my using them only one or two days per week, they would last probably half a year. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I received my order on Monday, and yesterday I had some shop work to do. It would be a good opportunity to test this out for myself and see how tolerable it would be.
> 
> The mask was a bit smaller than I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in a 'regular' size as well as a 'large'. I took a shot in the dark and figured my face was 'regular' so I went with that.
> 
> It was compact and lightweight and seemed very well made. I was a bit surprised at the nice quality for the relatively small price. In the past, I had spent nearly $10 on three paper masks that lasted anywhere from five minutes (the cheap elastics broke) to an hour or two. They were hot, uncomfortable and pretty much useless, as there were always gaps between them and my face, defeating the purpose of wearing a mask altogether. I liked that this mask had an exhale port on the front, as it directed the air much lower than the sides of the mask and I am sure contributed to the fact that your glasses were kept clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a set of replacement filters. They are multi-layered and were also inexpensive given the lifetime that they profess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on and it was indeed comfortable. I didn't feel like I was suffocating at all or that my breathing was restricted. I usually work with cordless, sound-cancelling headphones and play my favorite music while protecting my ears (it amazes me that I don't have to play the music loud at all to block out the noise of my saw, sander and shop vac!) I also wear reading glasses for all the close work that I do. This was where the real problem came in with using a mask. My glasses would always fog up from breathing and I would have trouble seeing what I was doing. That could be quite a hazard when working with power tools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donned my gear and headed into the shop for a nice cutting session. After the first few minutes, I was totally unaware of the mask and the gear that I was wearing. It just seemed a part of me. The smaller, low-profile mask did not get into my field of vision when I looked down to scroll saw or sand. That is something that I found the larger masks sometimes did. The side ports protruded a great deal and they would block me from seeing what I was doing.
> 
> I noticed that even when cutting lots of MDF, I couldn't smell it at all. Not only was this mask rated for wood particles and dust, but airborne sprays as well. Not only was it effective, but it was surprisingly comfortable as well. I think I have a winner here.
> 
> As I said, I am not trying to preach or shame others into following suit. I am rather embarrassed in telling you how little I have worn masks in the 20+ years of me doing woodworking. I always used the usual excuses that I hear - "It is uncomfortable." "It is hot." "It fogs up my glasses." "I use a fan or dust collecting system to get the dust out of the air."
> 
> But what many don't realize is that it isn't the particles that we SEE that are the most dangerous, it is the tiny, microscopic particles that we don't that can hurt our lungs the most. While some may not want to be 'uncomfortable' when doing their woodworking, I would think that cancer is far more troublesome than wearing a mask would be. Especially when we have some really good choices such as this one.
> 
> People are going to do what they will. I realize that. But I feel that it is important for me to set an example to others in the woodworking field to at least consider wearing a mask while woodworking. With all the toxic chemicals used in MDF and plywood and all the toxic dust from hardwood, it is a wise decision to try my best to protect myself the best that I can. I hope you all think so as well.
> 
> I am glad that I started this practice. When I finished my cutting and sanding, I felt so much better about things. I didn't have to clear my nose and throat and felt much cleaner and I know I am ultimately healthier than if I didn't use a mask. It is a win/win all around.
> 
> I hope to see many of you join me.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!


I can't believe I waited this long, Roger. I should have done it a long time ago. This mask is FABULOUS. I forget it is on! (REALLY!) Get one! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finished Sloth Pastel Drawing*

Last month, I was thrown a bit off track by life's events. It happens to the best of us. We set our goals.We work to achieve them. And then as we are rolling right along . . . BAM! "Life" gets in the way. It is just part of living.

As I get older, I am figuring out that the more resilient and flexible that I am, the easier things are. I have watched family and friends who are perhaps a little bit rigid in their thinking struggle because things aren't quite the same as they were before or things didn't go exactly as planned. Many times, the things that they are upset about aren't things that really matter in the long run. If the table isn't set quite right or if we didn't get all the decorations up that we had intended, who's to notice? Certainly not the people that we were inviting to our home. The way I look at it, if they DID notice or say something, they wouldn't be the type of people that I would want over in the first place.

My dear friend Cari and I used to 'displace' holidays often. She was my best friend throughout the years when my children were young. She lived a couple of houses down the street from me when I lived in the suburbs of Chicago and we were together nearly ever day - including holidays, birthdays and special occasions.

Cari was a Surgical Open Heart Nurse at the local hospital. Many of her working hours were during the weekends and holidays. Part of being friends meant that we covered for each other with our young children. She would watch my kids when I was really busy and I would help with hers. It was part of being friends. But because of the many occasions when she had to work on an actual holiday, we learned to 'displace' our celebrations and do what we could when it was convenient for all of us. It was far better than leaving someone out.

Cari passed away from cancer several years ago, but many of those things we did together remain with me. It is funny how you learn to prioritize things when hanging around nurses. (I had many friends who were nurses. I don't know why. It just worked out that way.) I think when you realize that saving a life is more important than having a correct table setting or celebrating something on a particular day, things come into perspective. You loosen up. You learn to be grateful for things like good health and your kids being safe and warm. Most of all, you learn that when you do the best you can, that is good enough - even if you didn't accomplish all you set out to accomplish. Being kind to yourself is far more important than meeting self-imposed deadlines.

With that said, I decided to work on my sloth pastel drawing that I was creating for my daughter, Danielle. Dani loves sloths, and she had asked me last year to create a picture of one for her. I was naturally flattered that she would want something that I drew or painted, and did my best to work it into my schedule of creating.

I had a good start and had intended to be done with it for her Christmas present, but when things derailed in early December, I just wasn't in the mood to create. It got sidelined, as much of what I was working on did, and now that I am feeling better, I thought it was time to finish it up. It was time.

Here is a photo of where I left off in the drawing:










You can see that I was nearly done, only to have the arms to complete. The drawing is done on charcoal colored Pastelmat board, using CarbOthello pastel pencils by Stablio and Conte a Paris pastel crayons. The size of the drawing is 5" x 7".

It took me a little bit to get back into the rhythm of this drawing, and I still may 'fine tune' it a little bit. But for the most part, I will call it "done."










Here is a comparison between my drawing and the reference photo:










(My drawing (of course!) is on the right.)

This was my second attempt at using pastels and I really did like the result. They are much quicker than the colored pencils are and I like that you can layer lights over the darks so easily. The Pastelmat board is a MUST, though. Other papers just don't take the necessary layers that are needed to give the drawings depth and dimension.

I hope you like seeing this finished up. It felt good to check it off of my list of things to do. As I said, I may tweak the drawing a little more and add some lights onto the arms, but for the most part, I will call this "complete."

On to my next creation . . .

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sloth Pastel Drawing*
> 
> Last month, I was thrown a bit off track by life's events. It happens to the best of us. We set our goals.We work to achieve them. And then as we are rolling right along . . . BAM! "Life" gets in the way. It is just part of living.
> 
> As I get older, I am figuring out that the more resilient and flexible that I am, the easier things are. I have watched family and friends who are perhaps a little bit rigid in their thinking struggle because things aren't quite the same as they were before or things didn't go exactly as planned. Many times, the things that they are upset about aren't things that really matter in the long run. If the table isn't set quite right or if we didn't get all the decorations up that we had intended, who's to notice? Certainly not the people that we were inviting to our home. The way I look at it, if they DID notice or say something, they wouldn't be the type of people that I would want over in the first place.
> 
> My dear friend Cari and I used to 'displace' holidays often. She was my best friend throughout the years when my children were young. She lived a couple of houses down the street from me when I lived in the suburbs of Chicago and we were together nearly ever day - including holidays, birthdays and special occasions.
> 
> Cari was a Surgical Open Heart Nurse at the local hospital. Many of her working hours were during the weekends and holidays. Part of being friends meant that we covered for each other with our young children. She would watch my kids when I was really busy and I would help with hers. It was part of being friends. But because of the many occasions when she had to work on an actual holiday, we learned to 'displace' our celebrations and do what we could when it was convenient for all of us. It was far better than leaving someone out.
> 
> Cari passed away from cancer several years ago, but many of those things we did together remain with me. It is funny how you learn to prioritize things when hanging around nurses. (I had many friends who were nurses. I don't know why. It just worked out that way.) I think when you realize that saving a life is more important than having a correct table setting or celebrating something on a particular day, things come into perspective. You loosen up. You learn to be grateful for things like good health and your kids being safe and warm. Most of all, you learn that when you do the best you can, that is good enough - even if you didn't accomplish all you set out to accomplish. Being kind to yourself is far more important than meeting self-imposed deadlines.
> 
> With that said, I decided to work on my sloth pastel drawing that I was creating for my daughter, Danielle. Dani loves sloths, and she had asked me last year to create a picture of one for her. I was naturally flattered that she would want something that I drew or painted, and did my best to work it into my schedule of creating.
> 
> I had a good start and had intended to be done with it for her Christmas present, but when things derailed in early December, I just wasn't in the mood to create. It got sidelined, as much of what I was working on did, and now that I am feeling better, I thought it was time to finish it up. It was time.
> 
> Here is a photo of where I left off in the drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I was nearly done, only to have the arms to complete. The drawing is done on charcoal colored Pastelmat board, using CarbOthello pastel pencils by Stablio and Conte a Paris pastel crayons. The size of the drawing is 5" x 7".
> 
> It took me a little bit to get back into the rhythm of this drawing, and I still may 'fine tune' it a little bit. But for the most part, I will call it "done."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison between my drawing and the reference photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My drawing (of course!) is on the right.)
> 
> This was my second attempt at using pastels and I really did like the result. They are much quicker than the colored pencils are and I like that you can layer lights over the darks so easily. The Pastelmat board is a MUST, though. Other papers just don't take the necessary layers that are needed to give the drawings depth and dimension.
> 
> I hope you like seeing this finished up. It felt good to check it off of my list of things to do. As I said, I may tweak the drawing a little more and add some lights onto the arms, but for the most part, I will call this "complete."
> 
> On to my next creation . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Your sloth is awesome! I like it better than the photo!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sloth Pastel Drawing*
> 
> Last month, I was thrown a bit off track by life's events. It happens to the best of us. We set our goals.We work to achieve them. And then as we are rolling right along . . . BAM! "Life" gets in the way. It is just part of living.
> 
> As I get older, I am figuring out that the more resilient and flexible that I am, the easier things are. I have watched family and friends who are perhaps a little bit rigid in their thinking struggle because things aren't quite the same as they were before or things didn't go exactly as planned. Many times, the things that they are upset about aren't things that really matter in the long run. If the table isn't set quite right or if we didn't get all the decorations up that we had intended, who's to notice? Certainly not the people that we were inviting to our home. The way I look at it, if they DID notice or say something, they wouldn't be the type of people that I would want over in the first place.
> 
> My dear friend Cari and I used to 'displace' holidays often. She was my best friend throughout the years when my children were young. She lived a couple of houses down the street from me when I lived in the suburbs of Chicago and we were together nearly ever day - including holidays, birthdays and special occasions.
> 
> Cari was a Surgical Open Heart Nurse at the local hospital. Many of her working hours were during the weekends and holidays. Part of being friends meant that we covered for each other with our young children. She would watch my kids when I was really busy and I would help with hers. It was part of being friends. But because of the many occasions when she had to work on an actual holiday, we learned to 'displace' our celebrations and do what we could when it was convenient for all of us. It was far better than leaving someone out.
> 
> Cari passed away from cancer several years ago, but many of those things we did together remain with me. It is funny how you learn to prioritize things when hanging around nurses. (I had many friends who were nurses. I don't know why. It just worked out that way.) I think when you realize that saving a life is more important than having a correct table setting or celebrating something on a particular day, things come into perspective. You loosen up. You learn to be grateful for things like good health and your kids being safe and warm. Most of all, you learn that when you do the best you can, that is good enough - even if you didn't accomplish all you set out to accomplish. Being kind to yourself is far more important than meeting self-imposed deadlines.
> 
> With that said, I decided to work on my sloth pastel drawing that I was creating for my daughter, Danielle. Dani loves sloths, and she had asked me last year to create a picture of one for her. I was naturally flattered that she would want something that I drew or painted, and did my best to work it into my schedule of creating.
> 
> I had a good start and had intended to be done with it for her Christmas present, but when things derailed in early December, I just wasn't in the mood to create. It got sidelined, as much of what I was working on did, and now that I am feeling better, I thought it was time to finish it up. It was time.
> 
> Here is a photo of where I left off in the drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I was nearly done, only to have the arms to complete. The drawing is done on charcoal colored Pastelmat board, using CarbOthello pastel pencils by Stablio and Conte a Paris pastel crayons. The size of the drawing is 5" x 7".
> 
> It took me a little bit to get back into the rhythm of this drawing, and I still may 'fine tune' it a little bit. But for the most part, I will call it "done."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison between my drawing and the reference photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My drawing (of course!) is on the right.)
> 
> This was my second attempt at using pastels and I really did like the result. They are much quicker than the colored pencils are and I like that you can layer lights over the darks so easily. The Pastelmat board is a MUST, though. Other papers just don't take the necessary layers that are needed to give the drawings depth and dimension.
> 
> I hope you like seeing this finished up. It felt good to check it off of my list of things to do. As I said, I may tweak the drawing a little more and add some lights onto the arms, but for the most part, I will call this "complete."
> 
> On to my next creation . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


As they say TAKE TIME T SMELL THE ROSES. So many people aren't able to do that servicing large debts. Taking time to something you enjoy and creating a fantastic picture would be really rewarding.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finished Sloth Pastel Drawing*
> 
> Last month, I was thrown a bit off track by life's events. It happens to the best of us. We set our goals.We work to achieve them. And then as we are rolling right along . . . BAM! "Life" gets in the way. It is just part of living.
> 
> As I get older, I am figuring out that the more resilient and flexible that I am, the easier things are. I have watched family and friends who are perhaps a little bit rigid in their thinking struggle because things aren't quite the same as they were before or things didn't go exactly as planned. Many times, the things that they are upset about aren't things that really matter in the long run. If the table isn't set quite right or if we didn't get all the decorations up that we had intended, who's to notice? Certainly not the people that we were inviting to our home. The way I look at it, if they DID notice or say something, they wouldn't be the type of people that I would want over in the first place.
> 
> My dear friend Cari and I used to 'displace' holidays often. She was my best friend throughout the years when my children were young. She lived a couple of houses down the street from me when I lived in the suburbs of Chicago and we were together nearly ever day - including holidays, birthdays and special occasions.
> 
> Cari was a Surgical Open Heart Nurse at the local hospital. Many of her working hours were during the weekends and holidays. Part of being friends meant that we covered for each other with our young children. She would watch my kids when I was really busy and I would help with hers. It was part of being friends. But because of the many occasions when she had to work on an actual holiday, we learned to 'displace' our celebrations and do what we could when it was convenient for all of us. It was far better than leaving someone out.
> 
> Cari passed away from cancer several years ago, but many of those things we did together remain with me. It is funny how you learn to prioritize things when hanging around nurses. (I had many friends who were nurses. I don't know why. It just worked out that way.) I think when you realize that saving a life is more important than having a correct table setting or celebrating something on a particular day, things come into perspective. You loosen up. You learn to be grateful for things like good health and your kids being safe and warm. Most of all, you learn that when you do the best you can, that is good enough - even if you didn't accomplish all you set out to accomplish. Being kind to yourself is far more important than meeting self-imposed deadlines.
> 
> With that said, I decided to work on my sloth pastel drawing that I was creating for my daughter, Danielle. Dani loves sloths, and she had asked me last year to create a picture of one for her. I was naturally flattered that she would want something that I drew or painted, and did my best to work it into my schedule of creating.
> 
> I had a good start and had intended to be done with it for her Christmas present, but when things derailed in early December, I just wasn't in the mood to create. It got sidelined, as much of what I was working on did, and now that I am feeling better, I thought it was time to finish it up. It was time.
> 
> Here is a photo of where I left off in the drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I was nearly done, only to have the arms to complete. The drawing is done on charcoal colored Pastelmat board, using CarbOthello pastel pencils by Stablio and Conte a Paris pastel crayons. The size of the drawing is 5" x 7".
> 
> It took me a little bit to get back into the rhythm of this drawing, and I still may 'fine tune' it a little bit. But for the most part, I will call it "done."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison between my drawing and the reference photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My drawing (of course!) is on the right.)
> 
> This was my second attempt at using pastels and I really did like the result. They are much quicker than the colored pencils are and I like that you can layer lights over the darks so easily. The Pastelmat board is a MUST, though. Other papers just don't take the necessary layers that are needed to give the drawings depth and dimension.
> 
> I hope you like seeing this finished up. It felt good to check it off of my list of things to do. As I said, I may tweak the drawing a little more and add some lights onto the arms, but for the most part, I will call this "complete."
> 
> On to my next creation . . .
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, both Anna and Brian. I am happy with how it came out. It is really quite relaxing for me to draw like that. I put on a show or music and just go into my world. I am happy my daughter likes it. I am going to make the frame nice for it, too and will blog about that later on next week. I hope you all have a great weekend. It is going to be cold here, but the 18 inches of snow from last weekend is now gone. I look forward to creating over the weekend.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Creating*

I spent the long weekend working on a new painting pattern set. While I have had this idea in my head for quite a while now, I had to just bring myself to do it. I don't know why I am always so timid about jumping into a new project. There is sometimes a fear that it won't come out like I envisioned it in my head. You would think that after all of these years of designing that I would be over those fears and have more confidence than that. But that isn't always the case.

I find that I am drawn to the soft, pale blue tones of winter. Every year around this time when I am designing projects, I tend to gravitate to the same tonal color palette. When I am asked what my favorite color is, I usually respond with something in the 'blue-green' family, such as turquoise or teal. But for winter artwork, I love to use muted tones of blues and grays. Cool tones to represent the quiet calm of winter. I suppose it is all connected to mood.

The bunny snowflake that I showed last week is an example of this. I loved the way that turned out so much that I wanted to create a set of winter birds with similar colors. While I have other ideas for a set (or several) of polar animals in similar tonal settings, I also wanted to show a set of birds. Unlike the animals that tend to blend in with their backgrounds, these birds offer a striking contrast to their surroundings. I thought this would make some lovely ornaments and marry the elements of the subtle, soft backgrounds with the vivid subjects of each piece. Below is my result:










You can order the ornaments from me here: SLDPK130. Of course, these don't have to be made into ornaments. I think that they would be lovely on any type of framed surface. The simple backgrounds are easy to extend into just about any shape, and they would also look nice in other media such as colored pencil or even watercolors for those who are adventurous.

I haven't quite completed them yet. I still have the final embellishments to add on to them and the final touches. These last steps will make them truly special, I think. I hope they are received well. I will show them tomorrow after they are complete.

I need to re-paint them now for the pattern packet. This way I can take step-by-step photos of the process so that I can better teach the technique that I use. It is really simple when broken down into steps, and very forgiving. I hope to have the packets available by the weekend.

We spent our Monday doing errands. Unlike the USA, Canada did not have a holiday yesterday. We had to go to Yarmouth and shop and stock up on things. That took just about the entire day and I didn't accomplish much work-wise.

My kitty Richard had a small setback over the weekend, too. That kind of threw me for a loop, as it put my nerves on edge again. Once again, our vet came through and after a good discussion with him, I came to realize that I need to prepare myself for good days and not so good days with Richard. It is part of what afflicts him. I can't fall apart every time he has a setback and just need to know how to work with things to get him back to a good place. As with most things in life, it isn't all black and white. Much of what we will experience will be somewhere in the gray areas. The goal is keeping him comfortable and happy and having the remainder of his life as good as possible. I was happy to see him doing lots of "cat things" when we returned home. He was active and playing and acting more like himself. His little 'hiccup' has passed he is back to his calm and happy place. We hope it stays that way.

Again I want to thank everyone for your kind notes, comments and even gifts regarding my kitties. As pet lovers, you understand the huge amount of stress and distraction that we have when our fur babies are ill. I appreciate everyone's patience, and I promise that I am trying my best to get back on my feet again and find my way back to my "pink cloud" way of life. I enjoy the role of being an optimist. Sometimes we need to 'act happy' to 'be happy'. I am giving it my all.

With that said, it is up to the shop for me today to cut orders. I will then finish up my embellishments on these mittens and then re-paint them for the pattern packets. I think that by breaking them down into simple steps, any of you can do them. 

I hope you agree.

Have a beautiful and creative Tuesday!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> I spent the long weekend working on a new painting pattern set. While I have had this idea in my head for quite a while now, I had to just bring myself to do it. I don't know why I am always so timid about jumping into a new project. There is sometimes a fear that it won't come out like I envisioned it in my head. You would think that after all of these years of designing that I would be over those fears and have more confidence than that. But that isn't always the case.
> 
> I find that I am drawn to the soft, pale blue tones of winter. Every year around this time when I am designing projects, I tend to gravitate to the same tonal color palette. When I am asked what my favorite color is, I usually respond with something in the 'blue-green' family, such as turquoise or teal. But for winter artwork, I love to use muted tones of blues and grays. Cool tones to represent the quiet calm of winter. I suppose it is all connected to mood.
> 
> The bunny snowflake that I showed last week is an example of this. I loved the way that turned out so much that I wanted to create a set of winter birds with similar colors. While I have other ideas for a set (or several) of polar animals in similar tonal settings, I also wanted to show a set of birds. Unlike the animals that tend to blend in with their backgrounds, these birds offer a striking contrast to their surroundings. I thought this would make some lovely ornaments and marry the elements of the subtle, soft backgrounds with the vivid subjects of each piece. Below is my result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can order the ornaments from me here: SLDPK130. Of course, these don't have to be made into ornaments. I think that they would be lovely on any type of framed surface. The simple backgrounds are easy to extend into just about any shape, and they would also look nice in other media such as colored pencil or even watercolors for those who are adventurous.
> 
> I haven't quite completed them yet. I still have the final embellishments to add on to them and the final touches. These last steps will make them truly special, I think. I hope they are received well. I will show them tomorrow after they are complete.
> 
> I need to re-paint them now for the pattern packet. This way I can take step-by-step photos of the process so that I can better teach the technique that I use. It is really simple when broken down into steps, and very forgiving. I hope to have the packets available by the weekend.
> 
> We spent our Monday doing errands. Unlike the USA, Canada did not have a holiday yesterday. We had to go to Yarmouth and shop and stock up on things. That took just about the entire day and I didn't accomplish much work-wise.
> 
> My kitty Richard had a small setback over the weekend, too. That kind of threw me for a loop, as it put my nerves on edge again. Once again, our vet came through and after a good discussion with him, I came to realize that I need to prepare myself for good days and not so good days with Richard. It is part of what afflicts him. I can't fall apart every time he has a setback and just need to know how to work with things to get him back to a good place. As with most things in life, it isn't all black and white. Much of what we will experience will be somewhere in the gray areas. The goal is keeping him comfortable and happy and having the remainder of his life as good as possible. I was happy to see him doing lots of "cat things" when we returned home. He was active and playing and acting more like himself. His little 'hiccup' has passed he is back to his calm and happy place. We hope it stays that way.
> 
> Again I want to thank everyone for your kind notes, comments and even gifts regarding my kitties. As pet lovers, you understand the huge amount of stress and distraction that we have when our fur babies are ill. I appreciate everyone's patience, and I promise that I am trying my best to get back on my feet again and find my way back to my "pink cloud" way of life. I enjoy the role of being an optimist. Sometimes we need to 'act happy' to 'be happy'. I am giving it my all.
> 
> With that said, it is up to the shop for me today to cut orders. I will then finish up my embellishments on these mittens and then re-paint them for the pattern packets. I think that by breaking them down into simple steps, any of you can do them.
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Tuesday!


Good to hear that Richard is back to doing "cat things". I hope that you all have a wonderful day together.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> I spent the long weekend working on a new painting pattern set. While I have had this idea in my head for quite a while now, I had to just bring myself to do it. I don't know why I am always so timid about jumping into a new project. There is sometimes a fear that it won't come out like I envisioned it in my head. You would think that after all of these years of designing that I would be over those fears and have more confidence than that. But that isn't always the case.
> 
> I find that I am drawn to the soft, pale blue tones of winter. Every year around this time when I am designing projects, I tend to gravitate to the same tonal color palette. When I am asked what my favorite color is, I usually respond with something in the 'blue-green' family, such as turquoise or teal. But for winter artwork, I love to use muted tones of blues and grays. Cool tones to represent the quiet calm of winter. I suppose it is all connected to mood.
> 
> The bunny snowflake that I showed last week is an example of this. I loved the way that turned out so much that I wanted to create a set of winter birds with similar colors. While I have other ideas for a set (or several) of polar animals in similar tonal settings, I also wanted to show a set of birds. Unlike the animals that tend to blend in with their backgrounds, these birds offer a striking contrast to their surroundings. I thought this would make some lovely ornaments and marry the elements of the subtle, soft backgrounds with the vivid subjects of each piece. Below is my result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can order the ornaments from me here: SLDPK130. Of course, these don't have to be made into ornaments. I think that they would be lovely on any type of framed surface. The simple backgrounds are easy to extend into just about any shape, and they would also look nice in other media such as colored pencil or even watercolors for those who are adventurous.
> 
> I haven't quite completed them yet. I still have the final embellishments to add on to them and the final touches. These last steps will make them truly special, I think. I hope they are received well. I will show them tomorrow after they are complete.
> 
> I need to re-paint them now for the pattern packet. This way I can take step-by-step photos of the process so that I can better teach the technique that I use. It is really simple when broken down into steps, and very forgiving. I hope to have the packets available by the weekend.
> 
> We spent our Monday doing errands. Unlike the USA, Canada did not have a holiday yesterday. We had to go to Yarmouth and shop and stock up on things. That took just about the entire day and I didn't accomplish much work-wise.
> 
> My kitty Richard had a small setback over the weekend, too. That kind of threw me for a loop, as it put my nerves on edge again. Once again, our vet came through and after a good discussion with him, I came to realize that I need to prepare myself for good days and not so good days with Richard. It is part of what afflicts him. I can't fall apart every time he has a setback and just need to know how to work with things to get him back to a good place. As with most things in life, it isn't all black and white. Much of what we will experience will be somewhere in the gray areas. The goal is keeping him comfortable and happy and having the remainder of his life as good as possible. I was happy to see him doing lots of "cat things" when we returned home. He was active and playing and acting more like himself. His little 'hiccup' has passed he is back to his calm and happy place. We hope it stays that way.
> 
> Again I want to thank everyone for your kind notes, comments and even gifts regarding my kitties. As pet lovers, you understand the huge amount of stress and distraction that we have when our fur babies are ill. I appreciate everyone's patience, and I promise that I am trying my best to get back on my feet again and find my way back to my "pink cloud" way of life. I enjoy the role of being an optimist. Sometimes we need to 'act happy' to 'be happy'. I am giving it my all.
> 
> With that said, it is up to the shop for me today to cut orders. I will then finish up my embellishments on these mittens and then re-paint them for the pattern packets. I think that by breaking them down into simple steps, any of you can do them.
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Tuesday!


Your birds are beautiful. The grey background really pop the colours in the birds out.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Creating*
> 
> I spent the long weekend working on a new painting pattern set. While I have had this idea in my head for quite a while now, I had to just bring myself to do it. I don't know why I am always so timid about jumping into a new project. There is sometimes a fear that it won't come out like I envisioned it in my head. You would think that after all of these years of designing that I would be over those fears and have more confidence than that. But that isn't always the case.
> 
> I find that I am drawn to the soft, pale blue tones of winter. Every year around this time when I am designing projects, I tend to gravitate to the same tonal color palette. When I am asked what my favorite color is, I usually respond with something in the 'blue-green' family, such as turquoise or teal. But for winter artwork, I love to use muted tones of blues and grays. Cool tones to represent the quiet calm of winter. I suppose it is all connected to mood.
> 
> The bunny snowflake that I showed last week is an example of this. I loved the way that turned out so much that I wanted to create a set of winter birds with similar colors. While I have other ideas for a set (or several) of polar animals in similar tonal settings, I also wanted to show a set of birds. Unlike the animals that tend to blend in with their backgrounds, these birds offer a striking contrast to their surroundings. I thought this would make some lovely ornaments and marry the elements of the subtle, soft backgrounds with the vivid subjects of each piece. Below is my result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can order the ornaments from me here: SLDPK130. Of course, these don't have to be made into ornaments. I think that they would be lovely on any type of framed surface. The simple backgrounds are easy to extend into just about any shape, and they would also look nice in other media such as colored pencil or even watercolors for those who are adventurous.
> 
> I haven't quite completed them yet. I still have the final embellishments to add on to them and the final touches. These last steps will make them truly special, I think. I hope they are received well. I will show them tomorrow after they are complete.
> 
> I need to re-paint them now for the pattern packet. This way I can take step-by-step photos of the process so that I can better teach the technique that I use. It is really simple when broken down into steps, and very forgiving. I hope to have the packets available by the weekend.
> 
> We spent our Monday doing errands. Unlike the USA, Canada did not have a holiday yesterday. We had to go to Yarmouth and shop and stock up on things. That took just about the entire day and I didn't accomplish much work-wise.
> 
> My kitty Richard had a small setback over the weekend, too. That kind of threw me for a loop, as it put my nerves on edge again. Once again, our vet came through and after a good discussion with him, I came to realize that I need to prepare myself for good days and not so good days with Richard. It is part of what afflicts him. I can't fall apart every time he has a setback and just need to know how to work with things to get him back to a good place. As with most things in life, it isn't all black and white. Much of what we will experience will be somewhere in the gray areas. The goal is keeping him comfortable and happy and having the remainder of his life as good as possible. I was happy to see him doing lots of "cat things" when we returned home. He was active and playing and acting more like himself. His little 'hiccup' has passed he is back to his calm and happy place. We hope it stays that way.
> 
> Again I want to thank everyone for your kind notes, comments and even gifts regarding my kitties. As pet lovers, you understand the huge amount of stress and distraction that we have when our fur babies are ill. I appreciate everyone's patience, and I promise that I am trying my best to get back on my feet again and find my way back to my "pink cloud" way of life. I enjoy the role of being an optimist. Sometimes we need to 'act happy' to 'be happy'. I am giving it my all.
> 
> With that said, it is up to the shop for me today to cut orders. I will then finish up my embellishments on these mittens and then re-paint them for the pattern packets. I think that by breaking them down into simple steps, any of you can do them.
> 
> I hope you agree.
> 
> Have a beautiful and creative Tuesday!


Thank you, Anna. I am re-painting them today so I can offer the step by step photos of them. I liked the subdued greys and blues for the background. 

Have a great day, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*It's All in the Details*

It really feels good to get back to creating. The last month and a half went by so quickly. Between the holidays and the chaos of having my beloved pets ill, it seemed that with a blink of an eye the month of December and now most of January is behind us. I wish I could say that I was more productive. But I spent my time doing what needed to be done and taking the time I needed to deal with these personal things.

I know I am working my way to a better place because there are so many ideas that are creeping back into my head. I have even been able to sit with my embroidery in the evening to wind down. It is a relief to see this happening, as I was beginning to wonder if I would ever feel the same again. Little by little the 'pink cloud' is returning and along with that, my optimism. I am learning that experiencing illness and death is part of life, and it only serves to help me appreciate the good days even more. It is easy to be optimistic when things are going well. But much more difficult to do so when things are not so good. That is when we need to reach inside ourselves and try to focus on the things we do feel good about in our lives and embrace them with all we have. It helps pull us through our darkest days.

I finished up my SLDP256 Winter Songbird Mittens project yesterday. The last time I showed them to you, the main painting was done on them and they looked nice, but I knew I wanted to add some other touches to make them look even better. I had a vision in my mind as to how I pictured these, and they were close, but not quite there. It was fun to put the final touches on them and see them come to life.

My friend Vera was a great encouragement for this project. I had mentioned to her that I was thinking of painting some winter birds and she was probably my biggest cheerleader. She "gently" kept reminding me to get moving on them whenever we talked or posted on Facebook, and it was just the push I needed to indeed get moving and get something accomplished. Good friends are like that. They know when to push and when to back off.

I had many winter animal and bird ideas for these mittens, but for this first set I chose the English Robin:










The Bluejay:










And a Cardinal:










I thought this trio would make a beautiful combination for a set of lovely little mittens. I have several other ideas for animals and birds and may expand on it later, but for now, this is a nice representation of how I pictured the project.

Since my last photos, I decided to add some metallic silver shading around the oval frame of the mitten. You can't see in the photo, but I also did this to the sides of the pieces. I then painted two coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust paint in Silver over these areas to look like sparkly silver sugar. The effect is subtle, but in person, they are really beautiful. (I used all the beautiful DecoArt Americana paints for this project.) I then used some silver wire for the hanger, along with a couple of pretty silver metal charms. I added a glass snowflake aurora borealis charm for a beautiful glimmer and finished the mittens off with a white boa cuff.

I had debated on whether to use the boa on my mitten or not. I didn't want it to overpower the design. But when I considered painting a fur cuff on the edge, I knew it just wouldn't have the same impact as the feathered boa does. I did have to trim my boa a little bit to shorten the feathers. That worked fine and while it was a little messy, it vacuumed up very quickly. The result is a fun piece, which is filled with textures and interest. The striking contrast of the birds against the soft backgrounds allows them to still be the center of attention, even with all the embellishments. I am happy with the project.










Today I will be writing the instructions. In order to do this properly, I will be painting the mittens again so I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern. I really believe that anyone can do this project successfully - even if they are a newer painter. I also plan on offering a 'kit' for this project which will include the pattern, wood pieces, wire, and charms. I decided not to include the boa in the kit because they are available very cheaply on Amazon or in local fabric stores. It would be cheaper and easier for people to get those themselves.

So that is my plan for today. Keith also has been working on some new patterns and put a new scroll saw pattern up on the site last night:










It is an addition to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered" series and it is (as you can see) a Howling Wolf (SLDK244) He is also working on another project and we should have that up on the site by the update later on this weekend. We hope you all enjoy it.

After what seems like an eternity of 'time off' at our busy season, it feels great to be productive again. While working doesn't remove all the sadness in my heart of late, it does help me put things in a good perspective. If I focus on the positive things in my life, they will certainly remind me that I have much to be grateful for. I can't forget that.

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> It really feels good to get back to creating. The last month and a half went by so quickly. Between the holidays and the chaos of having my beloved pets ill, it seemed that with a blink of an eye the month of December and now most of January is behind us. I wish I could say that I was more productive. But I spent my time doing what needed to be done and taking the time I needed to deal with these personal things.
> 
> I know I am working my way to a better place because there are so many ideas that are creeping back into my head. I have even been able to sit with my embroidery in the evening to wind down. It is a relief to see this happening, as I was beginning to wonder if I would ever feel the same again. Little by little the 'pink cloud' is returning and along with that, my optimism. I am learning that experiencing illness and death is part of life, and it only serves to help me appreciate the good days even more. It is easy to be optimistic when things are going well. But much more difficult to do so when things are not so good. That is when we need to reach inside ourselves and try to focus on the things we do feel good about in our lives and embrace them with all we have. It helps pull us through our darkest days.
> 
> I finished up my SLDP256 Winter Songbird Mittens project yesterday. The last time I showed them to you, the main painting was done on them and they looked nice, but I knew I wanted to add some other touches to make them look even better. I had a vision in my mind as to how I pictured these, and they were close, but not quite there. It was fun to put the final touches on them and see them come to life.
> 
> My friend Vera was a great encouragement for this project. I had mentioned to her that I was thinking of painting some winter birds and she was probably my biggest cheerleader. She "gently" kept reminding me to get moving on them whenever we talked or posted on Facebook, and it was just the push I needed to indeed get moving and get something accomplished. Good friends are like that. They know when to push and when to back off.
> 
> I had many winter animal and bird ideas for these mittens, but for this first set I chose the English Robin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bluejay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Cardinal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this trio would make a beautiful combination for a set of lovely little mittens. I have several other ideas for animals and birds and may expand on it later, but for now, this is a nice representation of how I pictured the project.
> 
> Since my last photos, I decided to add some metallic silver shading around the oval frame of the mitten. You can't see in the photo, but I also did this to the sides of the pieces. I then painted two coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust paint in Silver over these areas to look like sparkly silver sugar. The effect is subtle, but in person, they are really beautiful. (I used all the beautiful DecoArt Americana paints for this project.) I then used some silver wire for the hanger, along with a couple of pretty silver metal charms. I added a glass snowflake aurora borealis charm for a beautiful glimmer and finished the mittens off with a white boa cuff.
> 
> I had debated on whether to use the boa on my mitten or not. I didn't want it to overpower the design. But when I considered painting a fur cuff on the edge, I knew it just wouldn't have the same impact as the feathered boa does. I did have to trim my boa a little bit to shorten the feathers. That worked fine and while it was a little messy, it vacuumed up very quickly. The result is a fun piece, which is filled with textures and interest. The striking contrast of the birds against the soft backgrounds allows them to still be the center of attention, even with all the embellishments. I am happy with the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions. In order to do this properly, I will be painting the mittens again so I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern. I really believe that anyone can do this project successfully - even if they are a newer painter. I also plan on offering a 'kit' for this project which will include the pattern, wood pieces, wire, and charms. I decided not to include the boa in the kit because they are available very cheaply on Amazon or in local fabric stores. It would be cheaper and easier for people to get those themselves.
> 
> So that is my plan for today. Keith also has been working on some new patterns and put a new scroll saw pattern up on the site last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an addition to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered" series and it is (as you can see) a Howling Wolf (SLDK244) He is also working on another project and we should have that up on the site by the update later on this weekend. We hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> After what seems like an eternity of 'time off' at our busy season, it feels great to be productive again. While working doesn't remove all the sadness in my heart of late, it does help me put things in a good perspective. If I focus on the positive things in my life, they will certainly remind me that I have much to be grateful for. I can't forget that.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Love the birds, Friend of mine Shawna Wright self taught water color, has been doing bird pictures, and made them into a calendar, the last two years. First attempts. Might check that out for fun. I just put shawna wright art into google and came up with images etc. I was staying at their place when I did the butterfly.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *It's All in the Details*
> 
> It really feels good to get back to creating. The last month and a half went by so quickly. Between the holidays and the chaos of having my beloved pets ill, it seemed that with a blink of an eye the month of December and now most of January is behind us. I wish I could say that I was more productive. But I spent my time doing what needed to be done and taking the time I needed to deal with these personal things.
> 
> I know I am working my way to a better place because there are so many ideas that are creeping back into my head. I have even been able to sit with my embroidery in the evening to wind down. It is a relief to see this happening, as I was beginning to wonder if I would ever feel the same again. Little by little the 'pink cloud' is returning and along with that, my optimism. I am learning that experiencing illness and death is part of life, and it only serves to help me appreciate the good days even more. It is easy to be optimistic when things are going well. But much more difficult to do so when things are not so good. That is when we need to reach inside ourselves and try to focus on the things we do feel good about in our lives and embrace them with all we have. It helps pull us through our darkest days.
> 
> I finished up my SLDP256 Winter Songbird Mittens project yesterday. The last time I showed them to you, the main painting was done on them and they looked nice, but I knew I wanted to add some other touches to make them look even better. I had a vision in my mind as to how I pictured these, and they were close, but not quite there. It was fun to put the final touches on them and see them come to life.
> 
> My friend Vera was a great encouragement for this project. I had mentioned to her that I was thinking of painting some winter birds and she was probably my biggest cheerleader. She "gently" kept reminding me to get moving on them whenever we talked or posted on Facebook, and it was just the push I needed to indeed get moving and get something accomplished. Good friends are like that. They know when to push and when to back off.
> 
> I had many winter animal and bird ideas for these mittens, but for this first set I chose the English Robin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bluejay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Cardinal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this trio would make a beautiful combination for a set of lovely little mittens. I have several other ideas for animals and birds and may expand on it later, but for now, this is a nice representation of how I pictured the project.
> 
> Since my last photos, I decided to add some metallic silver shading around the oval frame of the mitten. You can't see in the photo, but I also did this to the sides of the pieces. I then painted two coats of DecoArt Glamour Dust paint in Silver over these areas to look like sparkly silver sugar. The effect is subtle, but in person, they are really beautiful. (I used all the beautiful DecoArt Americana paints for this project.) I then used some silver wire for the hanger, along with a couple of pretty silver metal charms. I added a glass snowflake aurora borealis charm for a beautiful glimmer and finished the mittens off with a white boa cuff.
> 
> I had debated on whether to use the boa on my mitten or not. I didn't want it to overpower the design. But when I considered painting a fur cuff on the edge, I knew it just wouldn't have the same impact as the feathered boa does. I did have to trim my boa a little bit to shorten the feathers. That worked fine and while it was a little messy, it vacuumed up very quickly. The result is a fun piece, which is filled with textures and interest. The striking contrast of the birds against the soft backgrounds allows them to still be the center of attention, even with all the embellishments. I am happy with the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will be writing the instructions. In order to do this properly, I will be painting the mittens again so I can take step-by-step photos for the pattern. I really believe that anyone can do this project successfully - even if they are a newer painter. I also plan on offering a 'kit' for this project which will include the pattern, wood pieces, wire, and charms. I decided not to include the boa in the kit because they are available very cheaply on Amazon or in local fabric stores. It would be cheaper and easier for people to get those themselves.
> 
> So that is my plan for today. Keith also has been working on some new patterns and put a new scroll saw pattern up on the site last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an addition to his "Self-Framing Leaf Bordered" series and it is (as you can see) a Howling Wolf (SLDK244) He is also working on another project and we should have that up on the site by the update later on this weekend. We hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> After what seems like an eternity of 'time off' at our busy season, it feels great to be productive again. While working doesn't remove all the sadness in my heart of late, it does help me put things in a good perspective. If I focus on the positive things in my life, they will certainly remind me that I have much to be grateful for. I can't forget that.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday.


Watercolors are so much fun! I did some last year and have a lovely set I would like to use more. I just need the time.  I hope your weekend was good. Take care, Brian! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Updates for Our Site*

Good day to you all. I am still in my 'organizational mode' here and I am sorry to say that I have been so busy that is has been difficult to find time to blog. Add to that the many wood orders I have been receiving (thank you!) and the fact that both Keith and I are fighting this cold/flu thingy that is going around, and you will understand why I haven't posted. It has been a crazy month to start out the new year, to say the least.

Our kitty Richard is doing better, though, so that is a relief. So many of you have been wonderful and have asked about his progress. I think we are finally past the severe liver infection he had and all of the subsequent damage that had caused him. At least things seem to have settled down in that department so that is one worry we can check off the list. It is with 'guarded optimism' that I say that he is well on the road to recovery. Yay for that!

Through all of our cutting and coughing and blowing our noses, we have still been able to do some work that has kept us busy. I think that is one good thing about being self-employed. We get to slow things down a little when we aren't feeling our best and for the most part, it can go unnoticed. After spending the weekend finishing up my SLDP256 Winter Songbirds Painting pattern, I spent a couple of days packaging and mailing out orders. While everyone was wonderful about taking my time to get them out, I knew for myself that I have other things on deck and wanted to get them filled and shipped as quickly as possible. It felt good to be so busy.

Keith worked on some new things as well this past week. He not only has a new free pattern posted on our site, but he also has a new welcome sign that can be personalized to fill your own needs.

I'll start with the new free pattern . . .

We really try to change our new free patterns periodically, but sometimes that task falls to the bottom of the list. We are so fortunate that we are busy. We always appreciate that and wouldn't have it any other way.

You can go to our Free Patterns & Resources page to find the new free scroll saw pattern:










I think it is a cool and fun sign that can be used in a variety of ways. We hope you enjoy it.

Keith's next new scroll saw pattern is a beautiful and elegant welcome sign that can be personalized by you to hold your family name, address numbers or any appropriate greeting. (SLDK705)










This pattern comes with a full alphabet so you can change the pattern to accommodate whatever suits your fancy (within reason.) It's clean cut lines and pretty lettering would fit in just about any decor. We hope you enjoy it.

As for myself, I finished the pattern for the SLDP266 Winter Songbird Mittens painting pattern and everything has been shipping out.










The pattern is 19 pages long with over 30 step-by-step photos so that even the newest painter can create these lovely mittens. I decided last weekend to do a "pre-order" on the patterns and the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS256) which includes the pattern, the wood pieces, the charms and the silver wire for hanging. The only thing I didn't include in it was the fur. The response was tremendous and I spent the past week cutting and filling out orders. I am all caught up now though and ready to move ahead to other projects and orders. So it was a great week.

Finally, for today's post, I wanted to give a little sneak peek of the next project that I am doing with the very talented Lynne Andrews. Lynne and I had so much fun with the "12 Days of Christmas" series that I have been showing you all, that we decided to do another year-long project. This time we are painting a series of "Noah's Ark" designs that we think will be sure to be fun and delightful for those of you who paint and the recipients alike. The Noah's Ark theme lends itself not only to children but also to just about any spiritual setting. Lynne's wonderful talent and adorable critters will certainly make this series one that you will cherish for generations to come.

In the series, there is a larger, plaque -sized Ark which will show Noah and several animals. This plaque can be used on its own as a decoration, or as the centerpiece of the entire series. In addition to the large piece, there will be 12 smaller Ark ornaments that will somewhat depict a theme for each month. (i.e. January- polar bear, February - moose with hearts, March - Raccoon with shamrocks, April - Bunny, etc.) Each design in itself is fabulous!










Lynne is still creating the 12 ornaments at this time and I am designing a Prim type dowel tree that can be used to display everything, but those will come later on. For now, we are planning to kick off this project in early March and start the creating process. I am in the process of setting up a Facebook Group in which we can all paint together, as we did with our "12 Days" projects. Lynne will be there to moderate with me as well as Vera and Lynn who helped with the "12 Days". We will have videos and articles with tips and techniques and as with our other group, we will have the support of our fellow painters so that we all have a wonderful, positive and successful painting experience. I hope you join us!

I have the surfaces ready to purchase up on my site right now so if you are interested, you can order them and be ready. The SLDPK157 is for the set of three two-piece, bevel-cut ornaments and the SLDPK158 is for the larger two-piece plaque. I ask that you order as soon as you decide so I can work on getting the pieces to you as soon as possible. I have no idea how many will be ordered, but as always, I will do my best to get you your pieces in a timely manner. Since each piece is hand-made, it does take a little time. I am so happy that you understand that.

Lynne tells me that the patterns will be available on her site (www.lynneandrews.com) by the beginning of March. I will not be selling her patterns, but I am sure you will enjoy shopping at her site. She has so many other wonderful patterns as well, and I know you will want to get several of them.

So that should about do it for today. I am sending out a newsletter to our Subscribers later on today to announce these new project patterns, surfaces, and sales. If you are on our list, please look for them by the end of the day.

It is good to get back into the swing of things. I hope to be posting more here as things get back into a routine. But for now, I just post when I can. I wish you all a wonderful day and a happy weekend ahead.

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Updates for Our Site*
> 
> Good day to you all. I am still in my 'organizational mode' here and I am sorry to say that I have been so busy that is has been difficult to find time to blog. Add to that the many wood orders I have been receiving (thank you!) and the fact that both Keith and I are fighting this cold/flu thingy that is going around, and you will understand why I haven't posted. It has been a crazy month to start out the new year, to say the least.
> 
> Our kitty Richard is doing better, though, so that is a relief. So many of you have been wonderful and have asked about his progress. I think we are finally past the severe liver infection he had and all of the subsequent damage that had caused him. At least things seem to have settled down in that department so that is one worry we can check off the list. It is with 'guarded optimism' that I say that he is well on the road to recovery. Yay for that!
> 
> Through all of our cutting and coughing and blowing our noses, we have still been able to do some work that has kept us busy. I think that is one good thing about being self-employed. We get to slow things down a little when we aren't feeling our best and for the most part, it can go unnoticed. After spending the weekend finishing up my SLDP256 Winter Songbirds Painting pattern, I spent a couple of days packaging and mailing out orders. While everyone was wonderful about taking my time to get them out, I knew for myself that I have other things on deck and wanted to get them filled and shipped as quickly as possible. It felt good to be so busy.
> 
> Keith worked on some new things as well this past week. He not only has a new free pattern posted on our site, but he also has a new welcome sign that can be personalized to fill your own needs.
> 
> I'll start with the new free pattern . . .
> 
> We really try to change our new free patterns periodically, but sometimes that task falls to the bottom of the list. We are so fortunate that we are busy. We always appreciate that and wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> You can go to our Free Patterns & Resources page to find the new free scroll saw pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a cool and fun sign that can be used in a variety of ways. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Keith's next new scroll saw pattern is a beautiful and elegant welcome sign that can be personalized by you to hold your family name, address numbers or any appropriate greeting. (SLDK705)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern comes with a full alphabet so you can change the pattern to accommodate whatever suits your fancy (within reason.) It's clean cut lines and pretty lettering would fit in just about any decor. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> As for myself, I finished the pattern for the SLDP266 Winter Songbird Mittens painting pattern and everything has been shipping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is 19 pages long with over 30 step-by-step photos so that even the newest painter can create these lovely mittens. I decided last weekend to do a "pre-order" on the patterns and the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS256) which includes the pattern, the wood pieces, the charms and the silver wire for hanging. The only thing I didn't include in it was the fur. The response was tremendous and I spent the past week cutting and filling out orders. I am all caught up now though and ready to move ahead to other projects and orders. So it was a great week.
> 
> Finally, for today's post, I wanted to give a little sneak peek of the next project that I am doing with the very talented Lynne Andrews. Lynne and I had so much fun with the "12 Days of Christmas" series that I have been showing you all, that we decided to do another year-long project. This time we are painting a series of "Noah's Ark" designs that we think will be sure to be fun and delightful for those of you who paint and the recipients alike. The Noah's Ark theme lends itself not only to children but also to just about any spiritual setting. Lynne's wonderful talent and adorable critters will certainly make this series one that you will cherish for generations to come.
> 
> In the series, there is a larger, plaque -sized Ark which will show Noah and several animals. This plaque can be used on its own as a decoration, or as the centerpiece of the entire series. In addition to the large piece, there will be 12 smaller Ark ornaments that will somewhat depict a theme for each month. (i.e. January- polar bear, February - moose with hearts, March - Raccoon with shamrocks, April - Bunny, etc.) Each design in itself is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne is still creating the 12 ornaments at this time and I am designing a Prim type dowel tree that can be used to display everything, but those will come later on. For now, we are planning to kick off this project in early March and start the creating process. I am in the process of setting up a Facebook Group in which we can all paint together, as we did with our "12 Days" projects. Lynne will be there to moderate with me as well as Vera and Lynn who helped with the "12 Days". We will have videos and articles with tips and techniques and as with our other group, we will have the support of our fellow painters so that we all have a wonderful, positive and successful painting experience. I hope you join us!
> 
> I have the surfaces ready to purchase up on my site right now so if you are interested, you can order them and be ready. The SLDPK157 is for the set of three two-piece, bevel-cut ornaments and the SLDPK158 is for the larger two-piece plaque. I ask that you order as soon as you decide so I can work on getting the pieces to you as soon as possible. I have no idea how many will be ordered, but as always, I will do my best to get you your pieces in a timely manner. Since each piece is hand-made, it does take a little time. I am so happy that you understand that.
> 
> Lynne tells me that the patterns will be available on her site (www.lynneandrews.com) by the beginning of March. I will not be selling her patterns, but I am sure you will enjoy shopping at her site. She has so many other wonderful patterns as well, and I know you will want to get several of them.
> 
> So that should about do it for today. I am sending out a newsletter to our Subscribers later on today to announce these new project patterns, surfaces, and sales. If you are on our list, please look for them by the end of the day.
> 
> It is good to get back into the swing of things. I hope to be posting more here as things get back into a routine. But for now, I just post when I can. I wish you all a wonderful day and a happy weekend ahead.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Your new Ark series of paintings look like fun. I like the wood cut that you will be painting them on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Updates for Our Site*
> 
> Good day to you all. I am still in my 'organizational mode' here and I am sorry to say that I have been so busy that is has been difficult to find time to blog. Add to that the many wood orders I have been receiving (thank you!) and the fact that both Keith and I are fighting this cold/flu thingy that is going around, and you will understand why I haven't posted. It has been a crazy month to start out the new year, to say the least.
> 
> Our kitty Richard is doing better, though, so that is a relief. So many of you have been wonderful and have asked about his progress. I think we are finally past the severe liver infection he had and all of the subsequent damage that had caused him. At least things seem to have settled down in that department so that is one worry we can check off the list. It is with 'guarded optimism' that I say that he is well on the road to recovery. Yay for that!
> 
> Through all of our cutting and coughing and blowing our noses, we have still been able to do some work that has kept us busy. I think that is one good thing about being self-employed. We get to slow things down a little when we aren't feeling our best and for the most part, it can go unnoticed. After spending the weekend finishing up my SLDP256 Winter Songbirds Painting pattern, I spent a couple of days packaging and mailing out orders. While everyone was wonderful about taking my time to get them out, I knew for myself that I have other things on deck and wanted to get them filled and shipped as quickly as possible. It felt good to be so busy.
> 
> Keith worked on some new things as well this past week. He not only has a new free pattern posted on our site, but he also has a new welcome sign that can be personalized to fill your own needs.
> 
> I'll start with the new free pattern . . .
> 
> We really try to change our new free patterns periodically, but sometimes that task falls to the bottom of the list. We are so fortunate that we are busy. We always appreciate that and wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> You can go to our Free Patterns & Resources page to find the new free scroll saw pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a cool and fun sign that can be used in a variety of ways. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Keith's next new scroll saw pattern is a beautiful and elegant welcome sign that can be personalized by you to hold your family name, address numbers or any appropriate greeting. (SLDK705)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern comes with a full alphabet so you can change the pattern to accommodate whatever suits your fancy (within reason.) It's clean cut lines and pretty lettering would fit in just about any decor. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> As for myself, I finished the pattern for the SLDP266 Winter Songbird Mittens painting pattern and everything has been shipping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is 19 pages long with over 30 step-by-step photos so that even the newest painter can create these lovely mittens. I decided last weekend to do a "pre-order" on the patterns and the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS256) which includes the pattern, the wood pieces, the charms and the silver wire for hanging. The only thing I didn't include in it was the fur. The response was tremendous and I spent the past week cutting and filling out orders. I am all caught up now though and ready to move ahead to other projects and orders. So it was a great week.
> 
> Finally, for today's post, I wanted to give a little sneak peek of the next project that I am doing with the very talented Lynne Andrews. Lynne and I had so much fun with the "12 Days of Christmas" series that I have been showing you all, that we decided to do another year-long project. This time we are painting a series of "Noah's Ark" designs that we think will be sure to be fun and delightful for those of you who paint and the recipients alike. The Noah's Ark theme lends itself not only to children but also to just about any spiritual setting. Lynne's wonderful talent and adorable critters will certainly make this series one that you will cherish for generations to come.
> 
> In the series, there is a larger, plaque -sized Ark which will show Noah and several animals. This plaque can be used on its own as a decoration, or as the centerpiece of the entire series. In addition to the large piece, there will be 12 smaller Ark ornaments that will somewhat depict a theme for each month. (i.e. January- polar bear, February - moose with hearts, March - Raccoon with shamrocks, April - Bunny, etc.) Each design in itself is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne is still creating the 12 ornaments at this time and I am designing a Prim type dowel tree that can be used to display everything, but those will come later on. For now, we are planning to kick off this project in early March and start the creating process. I am in the process of setting up a Facebook Group in which we can all paint together, as we did with our "12 Days" projects. Lynne will be there to moderate with me as well as Vera and Lynn who helped with the "12 Days". We will have videos and articles with tips and techniques and as with our other group, we will have the support of our fellow painters so that we all have a wonderful, positive and successful painting experience. I hope you join us!
> 
> I have the surfaces ready to purchase up on my site right now so if you are interested, you can order them and be ready. The SLDPK157 is for the set of three two-piece, bevel-cut ornaments and the SLDPK158 is for the larger two-piece plaque. I ask that you order as soon as you decide so I can work on getting the pieces to you as soon as possible. I have no idea how many will be ordered, but as always, I will do my best to get you your pieces in a timely manner. Since each piece is hand-made, it does take a little time. I am so happy that you understand that.
> 
> Lynne tells me that the patterns will be available on her site (www.lynneandrews.com) by the beginning of March. I will not be selling her patterns, but I am sure you will enjoy shopping at her site. She has so many other wonderful patterns as well, and I know you will want to get several of them.
> 
> So that should about do it for today. I am sending out a newsletter to our Subscribers later on today to announce these new project patterns, surfaces, and sales. If you are on our list, please look for them by the end of the day.
> 
> It is good to get back into the swing of things. I hope to be posting more here as things get back into a routine. But for now, I just post when I can. I wish you all a wonderful day and a happy weekend ahead.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. I am excited about it. I love Lynne's designs and I was happy to help her with this project.  Have a great weekend.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Updates for Our Site*
> 
> Good day to you all. I am still in my 'organizational mode' here and I am sorry to say that I have been so busy that is has been difficult to find time to blog. Add to that the many wood orders I have been receiving (thank you!) and the fact that both Keith and I are fighting this cold/flu thingy that is going around, and you will understand why I haven't posted. It has been a crazy month to start out the new year, to say the least.
> 
> Our kitty Richard is doing better, though, so that is a relief. So many of you have been wonderful and have asked about his progress. I think we are finally past the severe liver infection he had and all of the subsequent damage that had caused him. At least things seem to have settled down in that department so that is one worry we can check off the list. It is with 'guarded optimism' that I say that he is well on the road to recovery. Yay for that!
> 
> Through all of our cutting and coughing and blowing our noses, we have still been able to do some work that has kept us busy. I think that is one good thing about being self-employed. We get to slow things down a little when we aren't feeling our best and for the most part, it can go unnoticed. After spending the weekend finishing up my SLDP256 Winter Songbirds Painting pattern, I spent a couple of days packaging and mailing out orders. While everyone was wonderful about taking my time to get them out, I knew for myself that I have other things on deck and wanted to get them filled and shipped as quickly as possible. It felt good to be so busy.
> 
> Keith worked on some new things as well this past week. He not only has a new free pattern posted on our site, but he also has a new welcome sign that can be personalized to fill your own needs.
> 
> I'll start with the new free pattern . . .
> 
> We really try to change our new free patterns periodically, but sometimes that task falls to the bottom of the list. We are so fortunate that we are busy. We always appreciate that and wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> You can go to our Free Patterns & Resources page to find the new free scroll saw pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a cool and fun sign that can be used in a variety of ways. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Keith's next new scroll saw pattern is a beautiful and elegant welcome sign that can be personalized by you to hold your family name, address numbers or any appropriate greeting. (SLDK705)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern comes with a full alphabet so you can change the pattern to accommodate whatever suits your fancy (within reason.) It's clean cut lines and pretty lettering would fit in just about any decor. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> As for myself, I finished the pattern for the SLDP266 Winter Songbird Mittens painting pattern and everything has been shipping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is 19 pages long with over 30 step-by-step photos so that even the newest painter can create these lovely mittens. I decided last weekend to do a "pre-order" on the patterns and the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS256) which includes the pattern, the wood pieces, the charms and the silver wire for hanging. The only thing I didn't include in it was the fur. The response was tremendous and I spent the past week cutting and filling out orders. I am all caught up now though and ready to move ahead to other projects and orders. So it was a great week.
> 
> Finally, for today's post, I wanted to give a little sneak peek of the next project that I am doing with the very talented Lynne Andrews. Lynne and I had so much fun with the "12 Days of Christmas" series that I have been showing you all, that we decided to do another year-long project. This time we are painting a series of "Noah's Ark" designs that we think will be sure to be fun and delightful for those of you who paint and the recipients alike. The Noah's Ark theme lends itself not only to children but also to just about any spiritual setting. Lynne's wonderful talent and adorable critters will certainly make this series one that you will cherish for generations to come.
> 
> In the series, there is a larger, plaque -sized Ark which will show Noah and several animals. This plaque can be used on its own as a decoration, or as the centerpiece of the entire series. In addition to the large piece, there will be 12 smaller Ark ornaments that will somewhat depict a theme for each month. (i.e. January- polar bear, February - moose with hearts, March - Raccoon with shamrocks, April - Bunny, etc.) Each design in itself is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne is still creating the 12 ornaments at this time and I am designing a Prim type dowel tree that can be used to display everything, but those will come later on. For now, we are planning to kick off this project in early March and start the creating process. I am in the process of setting up a Facebook Group in which we can all paint together, as we did with our "12 Days" projects. Lynne will be there to moderate with me as well as Vera and Lynn who helped with the "12 Days". We will have videos and articles with tips and techniques and as with our other group, we will have the support of our fellow painters so that we all have a wonderful, positive and successful painting experience. I hope you join us!
> 
> I have the surfaces ready to purchase up on my site right now so if you are interested, you can order them and be ready. The SLDPK157 is for the set of three two-piece, bevel-cut ornaments and the SLDPK158 is for the larger two-piece plaque. I ask that you order as soon as you decide so I can work on getting the pieces to you as soon as possible. I have no idea how many will be ordered, but as always, I will do my best to get you your pieces in a timely manner. Since each piece is hand-made, it does take a little time. I am so happy that you understand that.
> 
> Lynne tells me that the patterns will be available on her site (www.lynneandrews.com) by the beginning of March. I will not be selling her patterns, but I am sure you will enjoy shopping at her site. She has so many other wonderful patterns as well, and I know you will want to get several of them.
> 
> So that should about do it for today. I am sending out a newsletter to our Subscribers later on today to announce these new project patterns, surfaces, and sales. If you are on our list, please look for them by the end of the day.
> 
> It is good to get back into the swing of things. I hope to be posting more here as things get back into a routine. But for now, I just post when I can. I wish you all a wonderful day and a happy weekend ahead.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Gr8 to hear of the healing up of one of your fur-babies. I do like the Beer sign. lol


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Updates for Our Site*
> 
> Good day to you all. I am still in my 'organizational mode' here and I am sorry to say that I have been so busy that is has been difficult to find time to blog. Add to that the many wood orders I have been receiving (thank you!) and the fact that both Keith and I are fighting this cold/flu thingy that is going around, and you will understand why I haven't posted. It has been a crazy month to start out the new year, to say the least.
> 
> Our kitty Richard is doing better, though, so that is a relief. So many of you have been wonderful and have asked about his progress. I think we are finally past the severe liver infection he had and all of the subsequent damage that had caused him. At least things seem to have settled down in that department so that is one worry we can check off the list. It is with 'guarded optimism' that I say that he is well on the road to recovery. Yay for that!
> 
> Through all of our cutting and coughing and blowing our noses, we have still been able to do some work that has kept us busy. I think that is one good thing about being self-employed. We get to slow things down a little when we aren't feeling our best and for the most part, it can go unnoticed. After spending the weekend finishing up my SLDP256 Winter Songbirds Painting pattern, I spent a couple of days packaging and mailing out orders. While everyone was wonderful about taking my time to get them out, I knew for myself that I have other things on deck and wanted to get them filled and shipped as quickly as possible. It felt good to be so busy.
> 
> Keith worked on some new things as well this past week. He not only has a new free pattern posted on our site, but he also has a new welcome sign that can be personalized to fill your own needs.
> 
> I'll start with the new free pattern . . .
> 
> We really try to change our new free patterns periodically, but sometimes that task falls to the bottom of the list. We are so fortunate that we are busy. We always appreciate that and wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> You can go to our Free Patterns & Resources page to find the new free scroll saw pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a cool and fun sign that can be used in a variety of ways. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Keith's next new scroll saw pattern is a beautiful and elegant welcome sign that can be personalized by you to hold your family name, address numbers or any appropriate greeting. (SLDK705)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern comes with a full alphabet so you can change the pattern to accommodate whatever suits your fancy (within reason.) It's clean cut lines and pretty lettering would fit in just about any decor. We hope you enjoy it.
> 
> As for myself, I finished the pattern for the SLDP266 Winter Songbird Mittens painting pattern and everything has been shipping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is 19 pages long with over 30 step-by-step photos so that even the newest painter can create these lovely mittens. I decided last weekend to do a "pre-order" on the patterns and the Super Combo Kit (SLDPS256) which includes the pattern, the wood pieces, the charms and the silver wire for hanging. The only thing I didn't include in it was the fur. The response was tremendous and I spent the past week cutting and filling out orders. I am all caught up now though and ready to move ahead to other projects and orders. So it was a great week.
> 
> Finally, for today's post, I wanted to give a little sneak peek of the next project that I am doing with the very talented Lynne Andrews. Lynne and I had so much fun with the "12 Days of Christmas" series that I have been showing you all, that we decided to do another year-long project. This time we are painting a series of "Noah's Ark" designs that we think will be sure to be fun and delightful for those of you who paint and the recipients alike. The Noah's Ark theme lends itself not only to children but also to just about any spiritual setting. Lynne's wonderful talent and adorable critters will certainly make this series one that you will cherish for generations to come.
> 
> In the series, there is a larger, plaque -sized Ark which will show Noah and several animals. This plaque can be used on its own as a decoration, or as the centerpiece of the entire series. In addition to the large piece, there will be 12 smaller Ark ornaments that will somewhat depict a theme for each month. (i.e. January- polar bear, February - moose with hearts, March - Raccoon with shamrocks, April - Bunny, etc.) Each design in itself is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne is still creating the 12 ornaments at this time and I am designing a Prim type dowel tree that can be used to display everything, but those will come later on. For now, we are planning to kick off this project in early March and start the creating process. I am in the process of setting up a Facebook Group in which we can all paint together, as we did with our "12 Days" projects. Lynne will be there to moderate with me as well as Vera and Lynn who helped with the "12 Days". We will have videos and articles with tips and techniques and as with our other group, we will have the support of our fellow painters so that we all have a wonderful, positive and successful painting experience. I hope you join us!
> 
> I have the surfaces ready to purchase up on my site right now so if you are interested, you can order them and be ready. The SLDPK157 is for the set of three two-piece, bevel-cut ornaments and the SLDPK158 is for the larger two-piece plaque. I ask that you order as soon as you decide so I can work on getting the pieces to you as soon as possible. I have no idea how many will be ordered, but as always, I will do my best to get you your pieces in a timely manner. Since each piece is hand-made, it does take a little time. I am so happy that you understand that.
> 
> Lynne tells me that the patterns will be available on her site (www.lynneandrews.com) by the beginning of March. I will not be selling her patterns, but I am sure you will enjoy shopping at her site. She has so many other wonderful patterns as well, and I know you will want to get several of them.
> 
> So that should about do it for today. I am sending out a newsletter to our Subscribers later on today to announce these new project patterns, surfaces, and sales. If you are on our list, please look for them by the end of the day.
> 
> It is good to get back into the swing of things. I hope to be posting more here as things get back into a routine. But for now, I just post when I can. I wish you all a wonderful day and a happy weekend ahead.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Yes - what a relief that Richard is on the mend! That is a huge load of worry off of my mind!

Thanks, Roger! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Habits*

As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.

Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.

The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.

Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."

It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.

So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.

Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)

Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.

The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.

So what is on today's agenda?

I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.

I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.

My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.

For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.

And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .

As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.

For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)










Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)










Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.

Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


beautiful designs, you have flying fingers too, my brain and fingers do not work that freely to write and do a fraction of what you do. To blog and share would be a days work. Look forward to your posts, but do what is important in your life and business first to keep on top of things. Don't burn the candle at both ends as they say. health is important too.
Have a great day, looks like a clear cold day here, plan to take time off and go for a walk.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you, Brian. How have you been? It does feel good to be 'back' and feel like doing stuff again. How is your little kitty that was lurking by your home? Have you been able to make contact yet? I hope so.

I have been taking care of myself, which is why I have been absent so much. Doing what I need to do and allowing myself to heal. Hopefully, I will begin to feel back to my 'normal' self soon. I have so much I want to do. 

Take care and as always, thank you for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Nice to hear how you are doing. 
Best post you've done this month.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Good to hear from you again Sheila. Looking forward to seeing the new scroll sawing and painting patterns. Another few weeks and I'll be able to get back out to the workshop. It's still too chilly right now even though we have had some beautiful sunny days.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


The cat had been doing great, but has a habit of getting up on the car and leaving foot prints, I talk to it and tell it not to do that but when he sees me he jumps down and scoots under the car. I try and pet it every day when I give it food, I put my hand down and it comes and leans over into my had to be petted. I tried to pick him up one day be he was not to impressed and scratched me. Trying to gain its confidence again.
The walk went well, walked up a low mountain to the cell tower, the road was very icy from the rain and the freezing of the last few days, I had studs on my boots. It has been many years since I was up there and wanted to take pictures on a clear sunny day. You haven't mentioned the ice storm out your way, where you affected?










I would doubt you have time to keep up with the projects posted, just thought it you have time check out my last posting where I share one of the crazy things I do. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/295538


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Hi, John and Anna. Yes, it seems that we are getting by with a very mild winter. Spring is not far away and soon it will be time for the nice things we can do outdoors. I must admit that I have been pretty much a recluse this winter. I hope to break that cycle and enjoy some of the things outdoors.

Brian - I am glad to hear you still see your little friend. Sometimes it is so difficult to get close to them. We have the "White kitty" that travels through our back yard and keeps her distance. She is beautiful and I think she is a pet of one of our neighbors. She has come on our porch only once that I saw, but as soon as she saw me she was gone. It is good that you are close enough to even make contact with your friend.

Your project is amazing. I thought we were already "buddies" but we weren't so I added you in. I will be able to follow your progress that way.  Thanks for sharing it.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Your's and Keith's scrollwork just keeps getting better and better. Always so crispy clean cuts. Just beautiful. Always.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Habits*
> 
> As we begin a new month, I realize how quickly January has slipped by. Time has always seemed so relentless to me, but lately, I find that to be true more than ever.
> 
> Many of you have noticed that I haven't been writing as regularly or as often as I used to. After over six years of daily posting, I find that I have, indeed, backed off a bit and have taken a bit of a break from it. It felt odd at first, but soon it became something of a 'habit' to NOT write (funny how that happens!) and I found myself lost in the disarray of the things that life had thrown my way. For someone that likes things neatly in order, that isn't really a good thing, although perhaps it was something that was necessary for me to stop and take a breath and cope.
> 
> The landslide began in early December. Losing Pancakes so suddenly shook me to the core. I still don't know why it hit me so hard. After all, I am an adult and lost people and pets before. Perhaps it was that it was so unexpected and I felt that I was blindsided by it. We think that those we love are safe and sound here with us, but we never know what the next day really has in store for us, do we? To say I was "unprepared" was a gross understatement. I suppose when I knew he was going into exploratory surgery, I should have prepared part of my head for the worst. But I chose not to do that. He was still young and at only nine years old the youngest cat I ever lost. Things weren't supposed to happen the way they did.
> 
> Then, while I was still reeling from that, my other cat Richard became gravely ill. Since my nerves were already raw, I found myself wondering if this world could be so cruel as to take two of my beloved companions from me one after the other? Surely that wouldn't be the case! But the rest of December was spent nursing him back to health and going through the trauma of bringing him into emergency not once, but twice to save his life. The roller-coaster of emotions those weeks again took their toll on Keith and I both psychologically and physiologically. I think we were both physically and emotionally drained, even though it was supposed to be the "merriest time of the year."
> 
> It is no wonder that we have both been fighting colds and flu for the past several weeks. First me, then Keith and now me with another round of things. It has been a long haul and I am not surprised that my body had revolted. Between the stress of everything and the sadness, it is no wonder we are volatile to being sick.
> 
> So I spent the first month of the new year 'getting by' and more or less doing what I had to do to push the pile.
> 
> Surprisingly, I was able to accomplish some things. I had some new painting designs that were really well-received and Keith also had some new patterns that did well. I was able to fill the many orders for wood pieces that I had in a semi-timely manner. Sometimes things were a little slower, but I am just about caught up now and happy about that. People were so darn nice about it, knowing that I wasn't 100% that it made me just want to do things better. It is funny how positive reinforcement encourages us to want to do better, isn't it? The nicer they were, the quicker I wanted to get things out. We actually wound up with January being one of our best months ever on the site, and I find myself scratching my head this February 1st and wondering how in the heck that could have happened. I suppose throwing myself into my work happened more often than I thought. I truly am grateful to all of you, our customers, for supporting us. It helps to know that you all appreciate what we do here. (Again - the positive reinforcement!)
> 
> Today I woke up early again. After two months of sleeping when I can and getting later starts to my day, it actually felt GOOD to get up on the early side of the morning again. My cold isn't gone, but I did notice an 'improvement' today. I am still taking medicine, but I have a feeling it is finally on its way out. Life is getting back to 'normal'. I am healing.
> 
> The purpose of this post is both for your benefit as well as for my own. I find that I am a person of "habit" and I want to kick-start myself into getting back in the habit of writing again. I always maintained that my blogging helped me as much as it did others. It seemed that I accomplished more simply by mapping out my plans each morning, no matter how brief or mundane they were. It helped me set my goals for the day, and become accountable to myself. It has really helped me maintain the self-discipline needed to succeed in owning my own business. While I needed a bit of a break during these tumultuous times, I think it is about time that I get back into things. It just feels like the time to do so. Life goes on.
> 
> So what is on today's agenda?
> 
> I am going to spend the bulk of the day packing up the many orders that I completed cutting out the past several days. Surprisingly, that should take most of the day for me to do. I say "surprisingly" because one wouldn't think I need to tally that part of time that it takes to pack and label boxes, write out customs forms, and process them at the post office. As the business grows, I realize that larger chunks of time need to be dedicated to this part of the day. I need to consider that as part of the 'job' and respect it. Otherwise, I will always be off in my estimations of time that it takes for me to do things. I mention this because I realize that many of you who read also own your own businesses. This part of the day will grow as you become more successful. They can't be ignored.
> 
> I then want to start my "Day 11" ornaments from my 12 days project from Lynne Andrews. We still have many people in our Facebook group who need to continue with the project and I want to be there for them not only to help them but to let them know that we all get side tracked and that is OK. I am so close to finishing my six sets and I don't want to fall down at the finish line.
> 
> My near-future goals are many. I actually have a new and fun scroll saw project that I have drawn and cut out that is waiting to be completed. All I have to do is assemble it and do the pattern. It is something that I think many will enjoy and use. I was working on it when Pancakes died and it has been hard to go back to it, but I am nearly ready.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have many new things on the horizon - both as collaborations with other designers and on my own. I only ask that you come back to read and see what I am up to. I think you will enjoy seeing the many things I have in mind.
> 
> And I need to do some things with embroidery, too . . .
> 
> As you can see, I am feeling much more positive and moving in a better direction. I know I will get back into the habit of posting daily again. It may just take a little time. For those of you who are new to reading, I hope you learn a lot and enjoy the journey with me. For those of you who have been with me for a while, you know what I am capable of doing. I appreciate your patience with me these past several weeks and promise some fun, new adventures await. I enjoy your thoughts and input and truly treasure the friendships I have made through my posts here.
> 
> For now, I will show a couple of designs that you may like to see from our site. With Valentines Day approaching, I chose some pretty heart ornament patterns that we have available. First, there is Keith's Filigree Heart ornament pattern (SLDK205)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my own design of these pretty Damask style heart ornaments (SLD521)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both patterns are fun and would make lovely gifts for your sweetheart this Valentine's day.
> 
> Thank you again to all my friends and followers. I can't wait to share our new thoughts and ideas with you all.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!


Thank you, my dear friend! Practice, practice, practice! 

Happy Sunday to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Unfinished Business*

I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.

I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.

When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.

I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.

I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.

There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.

I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.

(Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.

While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?

But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.

I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.

I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.

So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.

And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.

So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.

With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:










Ten Lords-a-Leaping.

Here is the back of the ornament:










The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:










And both the front and the back together:










Times six sets . . .










And then there were TEN!










Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .

Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.

On to Day 11 . . .

Happy Thursday!

(PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


The work of a master, to me adding the printing with character and so uniform in style, would be the greatest challenge, no room for any mistake, us older people our hands are not that steady. To put it in a circle would double the difficulty. I would do it first in case it was not right.
I step aside.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


Ahh, but we all have things that we excel in, Brian. There are things that I do well and things that I don't do quite as I would like to. The great part of life is that we all work together to fill in the gaps for each other. The lettering isn't that difficult, really. I just trace the first letter of each word and 'freehand' it from there. It helps with my size and spacing and looks much neater than trying to trace every line that is in the pattern. After doing 10 ornaments (x 6 sets, x 2 sides each) I feel that I have a 'flow' going and it is coming now as natural as writing my name. I think it is a good residual product of this learning experience. I always try to learn something new with each project I do.

Thank you for your positive comments. I appreciate them very much. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


These ornaments are beautiful. It has been great to follow the creation process.


----------



## NormG

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


Looks great


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


Thank you, Anna and Norm. I really love painting them. They will be a keepsake for myself, to be sure. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


Beautiful artistry Sheila. Keep going.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Unfinished Business*
> 
> I had a pretty productive day yesterday. My goal was to get the 15+ orders that I had cut out all packed and shipped by the pickup time at our local post office and I was able to accomplish that. It may not seem like a lot to some of you, but it takes a great deal of time. Since most of the shipments are international, I have to fill out customs forms for each package and make sure everything is right. I was happy that my partner Keith decided to give a hand. It made a huge difference when two of us were working compared to doing it all on my own. I really appreciated it.
> 
> I spent the rest of the day (once again) reorganizing things and catching up on emails and phone calls. This "business side" of the business is something that a lot of people don't see or understand and sometimes it can take much of the day. I only mention it because we normally don't hear about that aspect of the business from other designers. It is that quiet part of the job that mostly goes unnoticed but at times takes a huge bite out of our day.
> 
> When I was caught up on that, I had to go to the shop to complete a couple of small orders. There were a few things that came in over the weekend that I hadn't had enough stock to fill and I wanted to get those out as quickly as possible. I will be sending them out today and can officially say that I am "caught up" at this point, with some stock left for many of my items. It was time to take a breath and look at which direction to head.
> 
> I had intended on doing some painting in the evening, but by the time I cleaned up and had supper, I was just too tired. Again I want to blame this cold for that. Although I am better, the recovery is still a bit of a process. I opted for the 'early to bed, early to rise' school of thought and shut down for the night.
> 
> I am happy that I did because this morning I feel even better than yesterday. I am not the most patient person in the world when it comes to myself. It is odd because I am patient with other things beyond reason. Maybe that is from hanging around cats most of my life. I have no trouble in allowing things the time they need to fully develop and play out as they should. Except when it comes to my own self-imposed standards. I have this little voice in my head telling me that if I don't try my best every single day, I will have no one to blame if I fail except myself. I don't quite know where that voice comes from. Over the years, I have tampered it down quite a bit and have allowed myself some room to be human and to falter from time to time. But it is one of those weird, double-edged blades that pokes at my heart and mind.
> 
> There are times when it has actually helped me. The extra push that my sub-conscious thoughts impose on me can be helpful in achieving my goals. But there are also times when those thoughts nag at me to reach some impossible standards that (once again) I set for myself that any mere mortal would fail to achieve. That is when it can be most destructive. The trick is to figure out which is which and act accordingly. Am I setting impossible standards for myself, or am I just setting goals that are attainable and motivating? It is at times difficult to figure.
> 
> I think we all go through this cat and mouse game with ourselves. Some of us are more conscious of it than others. I think those of us who are aware of this train of thought are also more aware of it in those around us. We see those struggling as either 'problem solvers' or unsettled, as they switch from one thing to another without really completing anything. I think though that most of us fall somewhere in the middle.
> 
> (Wow! What was in my coffee this morning?!?)  On to the point of this post . . . Unfinished Business.
> 
> While I (like many of you) have some things that I start and don't finish, I have one large project that NEEDS to be done. It is my "12 Days of Christmas Ornament" project that I have been working on for the past year. My goal for the year was simple - One "Day" ornament a month for a year. By December I would have all 12 done and a beautiful keepsake, heirloom quality set. Sounds pretty simple, right?
> 
> But that demon inside of me that I spoke of earlier convinced me to make not two or three sets, but SIX. I had five very close family members and friends that would be recipients of this beautiful set and give them the home they deserved. Oh - I could have picked ten people to give them to. Or twenty even. There are so many people in my life that I appreciate, I wouldn't know where to start. But six seemed like a reasonable number and not really too far out of reach for me to do. So six it was.
> 
> I went ahead and set up a Facebook group called "12 Days of Christmas by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and I met many wonderful painters who wanted to join in my adventure. There were others who were making multiple sets and some were making just one, and the painters in the group have been wonderfully supportive. It was one of the best decisions that I have made.
> 
> I did well with keeping up month for month, but then something unexpected happened - we moved, and I lost my footing. I fell behind the self-imposed month for month deadline as moving to a new home took up a tremendous amount of time. The home had to come first for a while, then the business and then this project. Life is just like that. Our priorities change day to day and those of us who succeed need to allow for that and be flexible. So I was kind to myself and let myself off the hook. After all - the theme of the page was that we would be there for the duration and there was 'no time frame' that we had to follow. There was no shame in having family or "life" get in the way. We would be there when whenever the members were ready to proceed.
> 
> So I swallowed that pill for myself and sometime in November finished up "Day 9". I felt I could possibly squeak by and get them done by Christmas.
> 
> And then December hit and all that entailed. And things came to a grinding halt on this project.
> 
> So now I need to be my own example and take my own advice. I tell everyone that there is "no shame" in falling behind. I need to believe that for myself. We aren't transporting kidneys here, we are painting. Certainly those worthy of receiving this beautiful set understands the turmoil of the past several weeks and understand the delay. Otherwise, they would not be on the "A-list" to receive these ornaments in the first place.
> 
> With that said, I am moving forward. As the 'fearless leader' of the group, I take no shame in my tardiness in completing my six sets. I should only feel shame if I abandon the project altogether and not follow through with what I started. But for me, that isn't an option. So I present to you my "Day 10" ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten Lords-a-Leaping.
> 
> Here is the back of the ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Opal Dust by JoSonja gives each piece a magical shine, as do the tiny crystal rhinestones in the crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both the front and the back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times six sets . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that coming back to this project was because I remember what I was doing when each "Day" was painted. In each and every of those instances, my sweet kitty Pancakes was 'involved' in some way. Days 11 and 12 will be 'different' in that he won't be here with me. I know it is a silly thing, but it is things like this that creep into my head sometimes. So getting over this hump and moving on will be yet another step in healing. Little by little. . .
> 
> Thank you all for being cheerleaders and indulging me on these. We are still getting new people that want to join our Facebook group, and I will be there for the duration. As will my counterparts Lynne Andrews, Vera Souther and Lynn Barbardora. We will always be there to cheer you all to the finish.
> 
> On to Day 11 . . .
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> (PS - you can get the book to paint these beautiful ornaments on Lynne's website Here: Christmas Blessings We would love to have you paint with us!)


Thank you, my friend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Over the Hump*

I think I finally made it to the 'other side.' By that, I mean that I feel as if I finally made it to the 'healthy' side of life. After weeks (and I mean WEEKS) of fighting various symptoms a cold/flu virus, I woke up this morning with the feeling that I am getting better. I still have a few of the symptoms. But I definitely feel that something has changed for the better. There is much less tickling in my throat and little congestion and no more body aches. I am on the mend.

I am not usually one to complain. We all get our bouts of illness from time to time. Usually, I just ride them out without mentioning them. But this one held on for so long that it was hard to ignore it. It really took a lot out of me. While there were only a couple of days that I really felt achy and 'sick' it has been nagging me and sucking the energy right out of me. I am glad it is behind me.

I spent most of the last week or so of my life either sleeping or working. (By "working" I mean cutting wood orders). For some reason, we had a fabulously busy January and started off February busy as well. Lots of orders came in for wood pieces and even though I had a cold, I knew I had to keep the production line moving in order to keep up.

Thank goodness I love what I do.

Even though I slept a bit later than normal, once I got up and moving (and the cold meds began kicking in) I headed to my upstairs shop. I know some of you probably think I was foolish to keep working when I wasn't feeling 100% but I want you all to know that I did respect the signals my body sent me and when I got tired out, I stopped. But I wanted to use those moments when I felt OK to do something productive. Fortunately, I would get some bursts of energy where I could accomplish things. It kept everything moving.

I am going to spend some time again here on my blog singing my praises to having my new Elipse Low Profile Dust mask.










I think it was by far the best investment that I made in myself and my business in years. I seriously don't know how I got along without one for these 20+ years of me doing wood cutting. After having one for the past two weeks, I noticed a huge difference in how I felt when working in the shop.

For those of you who missed that blog post, I am again sharing the links here. I purchased my mask from Lee Valley Tools , but you can also get them at many hardware places such as Home Depot and even Amazon. It is inexpensive, highly effective and very comfortable to wear. While I may look like an alien when up in the shop . . .










I truly forget that my equipment is on and I find that I can work for many hours using this mask. I smell absolutely nothing. I used to smell the MDF dust immediately when I cut it. I also had no trouble keeping my lungs clear and gunk-free - even with my cold. I do admit when my nose would run from time to time I would forget that I had the mask on and try to wipe it with a kleenex, but that didn't happen much. If it were troublesome, I then stopped for the day.

I am very happy that I decided to try this mask out for the new year and recommend it to anyone who does woodworking. I got the 'regular' sized mask, but my friend Leldon found he needed the larger one.

It has removable filters that can be replaced and are rated for 60 days of "industrial use".










For me, that means that each set of filters will last a couple of months. They are well worth the expense. I can't stress enough how important this change is for me. My friend John from the Lumberjocks site shared an article on the toxicity of different wood dust. You can read the article here: (http://lumberjocks.com/Druid/blog/100962) (Again - what took me so long?) So all in all, I had a pretty productive weekend. I am pretty much caught up on orders and will be packing them and shipping them out today and tomorrow. Then on to new things.

Kieth also has been sick, but he has been working on a new design as well. He has a new Bible Verse plaque for the scrollers to cut (SLDK411 Ephesians 2:8)










The pattern is now available on our site.

We also have some nice projects that you may like to cut for Valentine's Day. My SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms always makes a nice gift:










And Keith's matching SLDK147 Heart Votive & Tealight Holder Tray pattern do as well.










There is still plenty of time to make something nice for your loved ones.

Hopefully, I will soon be putting this sickness behind us. Richard (our cat) is feeling better. So is Keith. I am going to see if I can get by without any cold medicine today which should help my productivity and get me back on track. It seems like for the past few weeks we have had one thing after another. But then, as I read on my social media page, most of you all have had some of this as well. It is just part of life.

I hope to continue to recover from this cold and really get to work on some new and interesting things to blog about to you. I thank my many friends who have sent messages and who have kept me 'company' during these times when I wasn't 100%. I hope to do many inspiring things beginning very soon.

So it is a good way to kick off the new week. I hope you all have a great week ahead of you as well. I see that "pink cloud" not too far away!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Over the Hump*
> 
> I think I finally made it to the 'other side.' By that, I mean that I feel as if I finally made it to the 'healthy' side of life. After weeks (and I mean WEEKS) of fighting various symptoms a cold/flu virus, I woke up this morning with the feeling that I am getting better. I still have a few of the symptoms. But I definitely feel that something has changed for the better. There is much less tickling in my throat and little congestion and no more body aches. I am on the mend.
> 
> I am not usually one to complain. We all get our bouts of illness from time to time. Usually, I just ride them out without mentioning them. But this one held on for so long that it was hard to ignore it. It really took a lot out of me. While there were only a couple of days that I really felt achy and 'sick' it has been nagging me and sucking the energy right out of me. I am glad it is behind me.
> 
> I spent most of the last week or so of my life either sleeping or working. (By "working" I mean cutting wood orders). For some reason, we had a fabulously busy January and started off February busy as well. Lots of orders came in for wood pieces and even though I had a cold, I knew I had to keep the production line moving in order to keep up.
> 
> Thank goodness I love what I do.
> 
> Even though I slept a bit later than normal, once I got up and moving (and the cold meds began kicking in) I headed to my upstairs shop. I know some of you probably think I was foolish to keep working when I wasn't feeling 100% but I want you all to know that I did respect the signals my body sent me and when I got tired out, I stopped. But I wanted to use those moments when I felt OK to do something productive. Fortunately, I would get some bursts of energy where I could accomplish things. It kept everything moving.
> 
> I am going to spend some time again here on my blog singing my praises to having my new Elipse Low Profile Dust mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was by far the best investment that I made in myself and my business in years. I seriously don't know how I got along without one for these 20+ years of me doing wood cutting. After having one for the past two weeks, I noticed a huge difference in how I felt when working in the shop.
> 
> For those of you who missed that blog post, I am again sharing the links here. I purchased my mask from Lee Valley Tools , but you can also get them at many hardware places such as Home Depot and even Amazon. It is inexpensive, highly effective and very comfortable to wear. While I may look like an alien when up in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly forget that my equipment is on and I find that I can work for many hours using this mask. I smell absolutely nothing. I used to smell the MDF dust immediately when I cut it. I also had no trouble keeping my lungs clear and gunk-free - even with my cold. I do admit when my nose would run from time to time I would forget that I had the mask on and try to wipe it with a kleenex, but that didn't happen much. If it were troublesome, I then stopped for the day.
> 
> I am very happy that I decided to try this mask out for the new year and recommend it to anyone who does woodworking. I got the 'regular' sized mask, but my friend Leldon found he needed the larger one.
> 
> It has removable filters that can be replaced and are rated for 60 days of "industrial use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, that means that each set of filters will last a couple of months. They are well worth the expense. I can't stress enough how important this change is for me. My friend John from the Lumberjocks site shared an article on the toxicity of different wood dust. You can read the article here: (http://lumberjocks.com/Druid/blog/100962) (Again - what took me so long?) So all in all, I had a pretty productive weekend. I am pretty much caught up on orders and will be packing them and shipping them out today and tomorrow. Then on to new things.
> 
> Kieth also has been sick, but he has been working on a new design as well. He has a new Bible Verse plaque for the scrollers to cut (SLDK411 Ephesians 2:8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site.
> 
> We also have some nice projects that you may like to cut for Valentine's Day. My SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms always makes a nice gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's matching SLDK147 Heart Votive & Tealight Holder Tray pattern do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make something nice for your loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully, I will soon be putting this sickness behind us. Richard (our cat) is feeling better. So is Keith. I am going to see if I can get by without any cold medicine today which should help my productivity and get me back on track. It seems like for the past few weeks we have had one thing after another. But then, as I read on my social media page, most of you all have had some of this as well. It is just part of life.
> 
> I hope to continue to recover from this cold and really get to work on some new and interesting things to blog about to you. I thank my many friends who have sent messages and who have kept me 'company' during these times when I wasn't 100%. I hope to do many inspiring things beginning very soon.
> 
> So it is a good way to kick off the new week. I hope you all have a great week ahead of you as well. I see that "pink cloud" not too far away!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


You almost got me sold on buying one of those masks, looks like the best one I have seen as being effective over a longer period of time. Actually I just have to use the ones I have more. I have a dust collector as well.
Best remedy for a cold is fresh air and activity. flue can really put one on ones backside though. Enjoying the cold sunny weather here, getting outdoor and hiking. To day will get a fire going in the shop and start a lathe project, you will find it interesting if the vision in my brain can be produced in wood. Now I am not so sure, just looked at the thermometer minus 19. The heart projects pull at my heart strings to do one. fabulous….


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Over the Hump*
> 
> I think I finally made it to the 'other side.' By that, I mean that I feel as if I finally made it to the 'healthy' side of life. After weeks (and I mean WEEKS) of fighting various symptoms a cold/flu virus, I woke up this morning with the feeling that I am getting better. I still have a few of the symptoms. But I definitely feel that something has changed for the better. There is much less tickling in my throat and little congestion and no more body aches. I am on the mend.
> 
> I am not usually one to complain. We all get our bouts of illness from time to time. Usually, I just ride them out without mentioning them. But this one held on for so long that it was hard to ignore it. It really took a lot out of me. While there were only a couple of days that I really felt achy and 'sick' it has been nagging me and sucking the energy right out of me. I am glad it is behind me.
> 
> I spent most of the last week or so of my life either sleeping or working. (By "working" I mean cutting wood orders). For some reason, we had a fabulously busy January and started off February busy as well. Lots of orders came in for wood pieces and even though I had a cold, I knew I had to keep the production line moving in order to keep up.
> 
> Thank goodness I love what I do.
> 
> Even though I slept a bit later than normal, once I got up and moving (and the cold meds began kicking in) I headed to my upstairs shop. I know some of you probably think I was foolish to keep working when I wasn't feeling 100% but I want you all to know that I did respect the signals my body sent me and when I got tired out, I stopped. But I wanted to use those moments when I felt OK to do something productive. Fortunately, I would get some bursts of energy where I could accomplish things. It kept everything moving.
> 
> I am going to spend some time again here on my blog singing my praises to having my new Elipse Low Profile Dust mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was by far the best investment that I made in myself and my business in years. I seriously don't know how I got along without one for these 20+ years of me doing wood cutting. After having one for the past two weeks, I noticed a huge difference in how I felt when working in the shop.
> 
> For those of you who missed that blog post, I am again sharing the links here. I purchased my mask from Lee Valley Tools , but you can also get them at many hardware places such as Home Depot and even Amazon. It is inexpensive, highly effective and very comfortable to wear. While I may look like an alien when up in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly forget that my equipment is on and I find that I can work for many hours using this mask. I smell absolutely nothing. I used to smell the MDF dust immediately when I cut it. I also had no trouble keeping my lungs clear and gunk-free - even with my cold. I do admit when my nose would run from time to time I would forget that I had the mask on and try to wipe it with a kleenex, but that didn't happen much. If it were troublesome, I then stopped for the day.
> 
> I am very happy that I decided to try this mask out for the new year and recommend it to anyone who does woodworking. I got the 'regular' sized mask, but my friend Leldon found he needed the larger one.
> 
> It has removable filters that can be replaced and are rated for 60 days of "industrial use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, that means that each set of filters will last a couple of months. They are well worth the expense. I can't stress enough how important this change is for me. My friend John from the Lumberjocks site shared an article on the toxicity of different wood dust. You can read the article here: (http://lumberjocks.com/Druid/blog/100962) (Again - what took me so long?) So all in all, I had a pretty productive weekend. I am pretty much caught up on orders and will be packing them and shipping them out today and tomorrow. Then on to new things.
> 
> Kieth also has been sick, but he has been working on a new design as well. He has a new Bible Verse plaque for the scrollers to cut (SLDK411 Ephesians 2:8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site.
> 
> We also have some nice projects that you may like to cut for Valentine's Day. My SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms always makes a nice gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's matching SLDK147 Heart Votive & Tealight Holder Tray pattern do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make something nice for your loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully, I will soon be putting this sickness behind us. Richard (our cat) is feeling better. So is Keith. I am going to see if I can get by without any cold medicine today which should help my productivity and get me back on track. It seems like for the past few weeks we have had one thing after another. But then, as I read on my social media page, most of you all have had some of this as well. It is just part of life.
> 
> I hope to continue to recover from this cold and really get to work on some new and interesting things to blog about to you. I thank my many friends who have sent messages and who have kept me 'company' during these times when I wasn't 100%. I hope to do many inspiring things beginning very soon.
> 
> So it is a good way to kick off the new week. I hope you all have a great week ahead of you as well. I see that "pink cloud" not too far away!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Over the Hump*
> 
> I think I finally made it to the 'other side.' By that, I mean that I feel as if I finally made it to the 'healthy' side of life. After weeks (and I mean WEEKS) of fighting various symptoms a cold/flu virus, I woke up this morning with the feeling that I am getting better. I still have a few of the symptoms. But I definitely feel that something has changed for the better. There is much less tickling in my throat and little congestion and no more body aches. I am on the mend.
> 
> I am not usually one to complain. We all get our bouts of illness from time to time. Usually, I just ride them out without mentioning them. But this one held on for so long that it was hard to ignore it. It really took a lot out of me. While there were only a couple of days that I really felt achy and 'sick' it has been nagging me and sucking the energy right out of me. I am glad it is behind me.
> 
> I spent most of the last week or so of my life either sleeping or working. (By "working" I mean cutting wood orders). For some reason, we had a fabulously busy January and started off February busy as well. Lots of orders came in for wood pieces and even though I had a cold, I knew I had to keep the production line moving in order to keep up.
> 
> Thank goodness I love what I do.
> 
> Even though I slept a bit later than normal, once I got up and moving (and the cold meds began kicking in) I headed to my upstairs shop. I know some of you probably think I was foolish to keep working when I wasn't feeling 100% but I want you all to know that I did respect the signals my body sent me and when I got tired out, I stopped. But I wanted to use those moments when I felt OK to do something productive. Fortunately, I would get some bursts of energy where I could accomplish things. It kept everything moving.
> 
> I am going to spend some time again here on my blog singing my praises to having my new Elipse Low Profile Dust mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was by far the best investment that I made in myself and my business in years. I seriously don't know how I got along without one for these 20+ years of me doing wood cutting. After having one for the past two weeks, I noticed a huge difference in how I felt when working in the shop.
> 
> For those of you who missed that blog post, I am again sharing the links here. I purchased my mask from Lee Valley Tools , but you can also get them at many hardware places such as Home Depot and even Amazon. It is inexpensive, highly effective and very comfortable to wear. While I may look like an alien when up in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly forget that my equipment is on and I find that I can work for many hours using this mask. I smell absolutely nothing. I used to smell the MDF dust immediately when I cut it. I also had no trouble keeping my lungs clear and gunk-free - even with my cold. I do admit when my nose would run from time to time I would forget that I had the mask on and try to wipe it with a kleenex, but that didn't happen much. If it were troublesome, I then stopped for the day.
> 
> I am very happy that I decided to try this mask out for the new year and recommend it to anyone who does woodworking. I got the 'regular' sized mask, but my friend Leldon found he needed the larger one.
> 
> It has removable filters that can be replaced and are rated for 60 days of "industrial use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, that means that each set of filters will last a couple of months. They are well worth the expense. I can't stress enough how important this change is for me. My friend John from the Lumberjocks site shared an article on the toxicity of different wood dust. You can read the article here: (http://lumberjocks.com/Druid/blog/100962) (Again - what took me so long?) So all in all, I had a pretty productive weekend. I am pretty much caught up on orders and will be packing them and shipping them out today and tomorrow. Then on to new things.
> 
> Kieth also has been sick, but he has been working on a new design as well. He has a new Bible Verse plaque for the scrollers to cut (SLDK411 Ephesians 2:8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site.
> 
> We also have some nice projects that you may like to cut for Valentine's Day. My SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms always makes a nice gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's matching SLDK147 Heart Votive & Tealight Holder Tray pattern do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make something nice for your loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully, I will soon be putting this sickness behind us. Richard (our cat) is feeling better. So is Keith. I am going to see if I can get by without any cold medicine today which should help my productivity and get me back on track. It seems like for the past few weeks we have had one thing after another. But then, as I read on my social media page, most of you all have had some of this as well. It is just part of life.
> 
> I hope to continue to recover from this cold and really get to work on some new and interesting things to blog about to you. I thank my many friends who have sent messages and who have kept me 'company' during these times when I wasn't 100%. I hope to do many inspiring things beginning very soon.
> 
> So it is a good way to kick off the new week. I hope you all have a great week ahead of you as well. I see that "pink cloud" not too far away!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Glad to hear you are getting over the bug Sheila. Spring is coming - not here though quite yet. We've had more snow this year than I ever remember in BC. We are in for more this week


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Over the Hump*
> 
> I think I finally made it to the 'other side.' By that, I mean that I feel as if I finally made it to the 'healthy' side of life. After weeks (and I mean WEEKS) of fighting various symptoms a cold/flu virus, I woke up this morning with the feeling that I am getting better. I still have a few of the symptoms. But I definitely feel that something has changed for the better. There is much less tickling in my throat and little congestion and no more body aches. I am on the mend.
> 
> I am not usually one to complain. We all get our bouts of illness from time to time. Usually, I just ride them out without mentioning them. But this one held on for so long that it was hard to ignore it. It really took a lot out of me. While there were only a couple of days that I really felt achy and 'sick' it has been nagging me and sucking the energy right out of me. I am glad it is behind me.
> 
> I spent most of the last week or so of my life either sleeping or working. (By "working" I mean cutting wood orders). For some reason, we had a fabulously busy January and started off February busy as well. Lots of orders came in for wood pieces and even though I had a cold, I knew I had to keep the production line moving in order to keep up.
> 
> Thank goodness I love what I do.
> 
> Even though I slept a bit later than normal, once I got up and moving (and the cold meds began kicking in) I headed to my upstairs shop. I know some of you probably think I was foolish to keep working when I wasn't feeling 100% but I want you all to know that I did respect the signals my body sent me and when I got tired out, I stopped. But I wanted to use those moments when I felt OK to do something productive. Fortunately, I would get some bursts of energy where I could accomplish things. It kept everything moving.
> 
> I am going to spend some time again here on my blog singing my praises to having my new Elipse Low Profile Dust mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was by far the best investment that I made in myself and my business in years. I seriously don't know how I got along without one for these 20+ years of me doing wood cutting. After having one for the past two weeks, I noticed a huge difference in how I felt when working in the shop.
> 
> For those of you who missed that blog post, I am again sharing the links here. I purchased my mask from Lee Valley Tools , but you can also get them at many hardware places such as Home Depot and even Amazon. It is inexpensive, highly effective and very comfortable to wear. While I may look like an alien when up in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly forget that my equipment is on and I find that I can work for many hours using this mask. I smell absolutely nothing. I used to smell the MDF dust immediately when I cut it. I also had no trouble keeping my lungs clear and gunk-free - even with my cold. I do admit when my nose would run from time to time I would forget that I had the mask on and try to wipe it with a kleenex, but that didn't happen much. If it were troublesome, I then stopped for the day.
> 
> I am very happy that I decided to try this mask out for the new year and recommend it to anyone who does woodworking. I got the 'regular' sized mask, but my friend Leldon found he needed the larger one.
> 
> It has removable filters that can be replaced and are rated for 60 days of "industrial use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, that means that each set of filters will last a couple of months. They are well worth the expense. I can't stress enough how important this change is for me. My friend John from the Lumberjocks site shared an article on the toxicity of different wood dust. You can read the article here: (http://lumberjocks.com/Druid/blog/100962) (Again - what took me so long?) So all in all, I had a pretty productive weekend. I am pretty much caught up on orders and will be packing them and shipping them out today and tomorrow. Then on to new things.
> 
> Kieth also has been sick, but he has been working on a new design as well. He has a new Bible Verse plaque for the scrollers to cut (SLDK411 Ephesians 2:8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site.
> 
> We also have some nice projects that you may like to cut for Valentine's Day. My SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms always makes a nice gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's matching SLDK147 Heart Votive & Tealight Holder Tray pattern do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make something nice for your loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully, I will soon be putting this sickness behind us. Richard (our cat) is feeling better. So is Keith. I am going to see if I can get by without any cold medicine today which should help my productivity and get me back on track. It seems like for the past few weeks we have had one thing after another. But then, as I read on my social media page, most of you all have had some of this as well. It is just part of life.
> 
> I hope to continue to recover from this cold and really get to work on some new and interesting things to blog about to you. I thank my many friends who have sent messages and who have kept me 'company' during these times when I wasn't 100%. I hope to do many inspiring things beginning very soon.
> 
> So it is a good way to kick off the new week. I hope you all have a great week ahead of you as well. I see that "pink cloud" not too far away!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila,

I agree with your assessment of that dust mask. I've never been able to breathe adequately through a respirator but the Elipse works great for me, and doesn't fog my glasses. 









"not of works, lest anyone should boast." Ephesians 2:9

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Over the Hump*
> 
> I think I finally made it to the 'other side.' By that, I mean that I feel as if I finally made it to the 'healthy' side of life. After weeks (and I mean WEEKS) of fighting various symptoms a cold/flu virus, I woke up this morning with the feeling that I am getting better. I still have a few of the symptoms. But I definitely feel that something has changed for the better. There is much less tickling in my throat and little congestion and no more body aches. I am on the mend.
> 
> I am not usually one to complain. We all get our bouts of illness from time to time. Usually, I just ride them out without mentioning them. But this one held on for so long that it was hard to ignore it. It really took a lot out of me. While there were only a couple of days that I really felt achy and 'sick' it has been nagging me and sucking the energy right out of me. I am glad it is behind me.
> 
> I spent most of the last week or so of my life either sleeping or working. (By "working" I mean cutting wood orders). For some reason, we had a fabulously busy January and started off February busy as well. Lots of orders came in for wood pieces and even though I had a cold, I knew I had to keep the production line moving in order to keep up.
> 
> Thank goodness I love what I do.
> 
> Even though I slept a bit later than normal, once I got up and moving (and the cold meds began kicking in) I headed to my upstairs shop. I know some of you probably think I was foolish to keep working when I wasn't feeling 100% but I want you all to know that I did respect the signals my body sent me and when I got tired out, I stopped. But I wanted to use those moments when I felt OK to do something productive. Fortunately, I would get some bursts of energy where I could accomplish things. It kept everything moving.
> 
> I am going to spend some time again here on my blog singing my praises to having my new Elipse Low Profile Dust mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was by far the best investment that I made in myself and my business in years. I seriously don't know how I got along without one for these 20+ years of me doing wood cutting. After having one for the past two weeks, I noticed a huge difference in how I felt when working in the shop.
> 
> For those of you who missed that blog post, I am again sharing the links here. I purchased my mask from Lee Valley Tools , but you can also get them at many hardware places such as Home Depot and even Amazon. It is inexpensive, highly effective and very comfortable to wear. While I may look like an alien when up in the shop . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly forget that my equipment is on and I find that I can work for many hours using this mask. I smell absolutely nothing. I used to smell the MDF dust immediately when I cut it. I also had no trouble keeping my lungs clear and gunk-free - even with my cold. I do admit when my nose would run from time to time I would forget that I had the mask on and try to wipe it with a kleenex, but that didn't happen much. If it were troublesome, I then stopped for the day.
> 
> I am very happy that I decided to try this mask out for the new year and recommend it to anyone who does woodworking. I got the 'regular' sized mask, but my friend Leldon found he needed the larger one.
> 
> It has removable filters that can be replaced and are rated for 60 days of "industrial use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, that means that each set of filters will last a couple of months. They are well worth the expense. I can't stress enough how important this change is for me. My friend John from the Lumberjocks site shared an article on the toxicity of different wood dust. You can read the article here: (http://lumberjocks.com/Druid/blog/100962) (Again - what took me so long?) So all in all, I had a pretty productive weekend. I am pretty much caught up on orders and will be packing them and shipping them out today and tomorrow. Then on to new things.
> 
> Kieth also has been sick, but he has been working on a new design as well. He has a new Bible Verse plaque for the scrollers to cut (SLDK411 Ephesians 2:8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is now available on our site.
> 
> We also have some nice projects that you may like to cut for Valentine's Day. My SLD334 Sweetheart Candle Tray and Charms always makes a nice gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Keith's matching SLDK147 Heart Votive & Tealight Holder Tray pattern do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still plenty of time to make something nice for your loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully, I will soon be putting this sickness behind us. Richard (our cat) is feeling better. So is Keith. I am going to see if I can get by without any cold medicine today which should help my productivity and get me back on track. It seems like for the past few weeks we have had one thing after another. But then, as I read on my social media page, most of you all have had some of this as well. It is just part of life.
> 
> I hope to continue to recover from this cold and really get to work on some new and interesting things to blog about to you. I thank my many friends who have sent messages and who have kept me 'company' during these times when I wasn't 100%. I hope to do many inspiring things beginning very soon.
> 
> So it is a good way to kick off the new week. I hope you all have a great week ahead of you as well. I see that "pink cloud" not too far away!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, everyone! Yes - I need to make some more scrolling projects. I feel I am on the brink of being organized enough and caught up enough to move forward.

I am so glad you are also wearing a mask, L/W. As I said - I don't know what took me so long. After my long sessions of scrolling my throat would burn. I am so happy I gave it a go. I think it will make a world of difference.

I wish you all a wonderful Tuesday! Happy Creating to you!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Evolving*

We all work for certain goals in our lives. Be it personal or professional, there always seems to be something to strive for and give out lives purpose.

I began my own business many, many years ago. I was in my 20's then and looking for a way to earn some extra income for my young family while doing something that I enjoyed. I had always loved 'making things' and thought that would be somewhat of a utopia for me. Justifying doing something that I love and being paid for it as well. It would be the perfect answer.

Things didn't come easy. There were many times that I made decisions that cost more money than I earned. There were no clear-cut rules as to how to succeed. Only trial and error, which sometimes came at a great cost.

But eventually, I began to figure things out. One thing that I feel is the most important is the ability to be flexible. To change as things around us change. They do, you know. Whatever works for us one year or season comes with no set guarantee that it would be successful the next. That is because the world is also changing every single day. If I learned anything, it is that the quicker I allow myself to adapt to these changes, the more successful I will be. It keeps me on my toes and always in search of new ideas and products to offer our customers. It makes what I do exciting and fun and doesn't allow for me to become stagnant. To me, it is part of the joy.

With that said, I noticed that lately, our little business has taken on a somewhat different look. We are still offering scroll sawing and woodworking patterns (as a matter of fact, Keith has recently created some of his best designs to date!) but I have noticed that the painting and wood surface production portion has been taking up more and more of my own time. It seems that my wood surfaces are catching on with decorative painters and I am just thrilled about that. It makes things rather fun.

This doesn't mean that I am not designing anymore. It only means that I am not able to focus solely on designing and need to allow myself time for production work. Since I really enjoy working in my shop, I think that is a good thing. It is nice that others appreciate the time and care I put into cutting the wood pieces I offer and I am happy to be able to do so. I remember back to when I began painting and finding good sources for wood was difficult. That was in part what introduced me to scroll sawing in the first place. So for most of my creative life, woodworking and painting have gone hand in hand. I am glad to see it continuing in that manner.

Not only does it allow me the chance to work directly with customers, but I have been able to get to know some of my favorite designers and meet new and upcoming designers in the craft industry. I like this personal contact with people and to me, it makes the end products so much more meaningful. It is a wonderful way to do business. I have really been enjoying myself lately.

I suppose the downside of that (if any) is that it will limit my own design time. But I think that as I settle into this new role in my company, I will be doing a bit better on that part. I have always been a believer of "quality over quantity" and I would rather put out fewer designs that are of a higher quality than more that are not. I believe that with a little dedication and some good time management, I will be able to make it work. In the meantime, Keith is always coming up with some of the nicest scroll saw designs on the market. I feel so fortunate to have such a talented partner. Without him, I am sure our business wouldn't be in the place it is. I am so grateful.

As always, I have several new ideas in the works. I have ideas in both the painting area and I am working on some new woodworking and scroll saw designs as well. I hope to be able to offer them soon and I will certainly keep blogging here when I have some new things to show you.

I mention this all because the frequency of my blogs may decline a bit while I get things settled into this role. For over six years now I had blogged nearly every day. But lately, I have found that it didn't seem appropriate to do so. If I spend a day working in the shop cutting out pieces, I don't feel that is of much interest to you, my readers. I used to show piles of wood pieces from time to time so you would all see what I was up to, but I feel that lately, one pile looks much like the next as far as blogging is concerned and I once again feel that I want my posts here to be "quality over quantity" and post only when I have something that I feel will truly interest you to talk about. I think you all will agree.

So things may be a bit spotty while I am settling in, but I hope when I do post, you all feel that the posts I offer are helpful and inspiring. I never want that to change.

I spent the last week doing lots in my shop. I had an unusually large amount of wood orders and instead of my usual one to two days per week up there, I spent probably five. The quantity of work that I accomplished was good though and it gave me a good sense of satisfaction. I was even able to get ahead a bit and cut some pieces to have in stock. That is pretty cool.

Keith was busy designing, as usual, and I have a couple of new things that will interest my scrolling readers. First off, he made this new plaque:










His SLDK706 Simplify Your Life plaque is a beautiful addition to Keith's word art plaques. I think it will be something that many of you will enjoy, as we all need to take some time to take a breath and enjoy just 'living.'

Keith also created a great new offer for our customers:










This SPECIAL OFFER allows our customers to get all 20 of his Self-Framing, Leaf-Bordered wildlife patterns at half price. We hope that those of you who are looking to collect this handsome set of patterns will take advantage of it. It is a great opportunity to have the entire collection.

Today I am going to be writing a newsletter and we will be updating a few things on the site. I am also finishing up my new scroll saw pattern and I need to take the photos and finish writing out the pattern for it. I think it will be something that scrollers of any level can enjoy creating and will have lots of uses.

I appreciate you all who keep following us through our newsletters and my blog here. I realize that I have been spending a bit less time here and on social media than previously. However, as our business demands more of my time, I have had to adjust my schedule and do what is necessary to keep the business healthy and growing. I still enjoy hearing from you and seeing your projects. So many of you who began as customers or readers have become dear and valued friends.

I hope you keep coming back to read as well as commenting and sharing my posts. My goal of sharing creativity has not changed and if anything, has strengthened over these past years. Without you all, I wouldn't be able to achieve it. Thank you so much.

I wish you all a wonderful Monday! Have fun today and do something that makes your heart happy!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> We all work for certain goals in our lives. Be it personal or professional, there always seems to be something to strive for and give out lives purpose.
> 
> I began my own business many, many years ago. I was in my 20's then and looking for a way to earn some extra income for my young family while doing something that I enjoyed. I had always loved 'making things' and thought that would be somewhat of a utopia for me. Justifying doing something that I love and being paid for it as well. It would be the perfect answer.
> 
> Things didn't come easy. There were many times that I made decisions that cost more money than I earned. There were no clear-cut rules as to how to succeed. Only trial and error, which sometimes came at a great cost.
> 
> But eventually, I began to figure things out. One thing that I feel is the most important is the ability to be flexible. To change as things around us change. They do, you know. Whatever works for us one year or season comes with no set guarantee that it would be successful the next. That is because the world is also changing every single day. If I learned anything, it is that the quicker I allow myself to adapt to these changes, the more successful I will be. It keeps me on my toes and always in search of new ideas and products to offer our customers. It makes what I do exciting and fun and doesn't allow for me to become stagnant. To me, it is part of the joy.
> 
> With that said, I noticed that lately, our little business has taken on a somewhat different look. We are still offering scroll sawing and woodworking patterns (as a matter of fact, Keith has recently created some of his best designs to date!) but I have noticed that the painting and wood surface production portion has been taking up more and more of my own time. It seems that my wood surfaces are catching on with decorative painters and I am just thrilled about that. It makes things rather fun.
> 
> This doesn't mean that I am not designing anymore. It only means that I am not able to focus solely on designing and need to allow myself time for production work. Since I really enjoy working in my shop, I think that is a good thing. It is nice that others appreciate the time and care I put into cutting the wood pieces I offer and I am happy to be able to do so. I remember back to when I began painting and finding good sources for wood was difficult. That was in part what introduced me to scroll sawing in the first place. So for most of my creative life, woodworking and painting have gone hand in hand. I am glad to see it continuing in that manner.
> 
> Not only does it allow me the chance to work directly with customers, but I have been able to get to know some of my favorite designers and meet new and upcoming designers in the craft industry. I like this personal contact with people and to me, it makes the end products so much more meaningful. It is a wonderful way to do business. I have really been enjoying myself lately.
> 
> I suppose the downside of that (if any) is that it will limit my own design time. But I think that as I settle into this new role in my company, I will be doing a bit better on that part. I have always been a believer of "quality over quantity" and I would rather put out fewer designs that are of a higher quality than more that are not. I believe that with a little dedication and some good time management, I will be able to make it work. In the meantime, Keith is always coming up with some of the nicest scroll saw designs on the market. I feel so fortunate to have such a talented partner. Without him, I am sure our business wouldn't be in the place it is. I am so grateful.
> 
> As always, I have several new ideas in the works. I have ideas in both the painting area and I am working on some new woodworking and scroll saw designs as well. I hope to be able to offer them soon and I will certainly keep blogging here when I have some new things to show you.
> 
> I mention this all because the frequency of my blogs may decline a bit while I get things settled into this role. For over six years now I had blogged nearly every day. But lately, I have found that it didn't seem appropriate to do so. If I spend a day working in the shop cutting out pieces, I don't feel that is of much interest to you, my readers. I used to show piles of wood pieces from time to time so you would all see what I was up to, but I feel that lately, one pile looks much like the next as far as blogging is concerned and I once again feel that I want my posts here to be "quality over quantity" and post only when I have something that I feel will truly interest you to talk about. I think you all will agree.
> 
> So things may be a bit spotty while I am settling in, but I hope when I do post, you all feel that the posts I offer are helpful and inspiring. I never want that to change.
> 
> I spent the last week doing lots in my shop. I had an unusually large amount of wood orders and instead of my usual one to two days per week up there, I spent probably five. The quantity of work that I accomplished was good though and it gave me a good sense of satisfaction. I was even able to get ahead a bit and cut some pieces to have in stock. That is pretty cool.
> 
> Keith was busy designing, as usual, and I have a couple of new things that will interest my scrolling readers. First off, he made this new plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK706 Simplify Your Life plaque is a beautiful addition to Keith's word art plaques. I think it will be something that many of you will enjoy, as we all need to take some time to take a breath and enjoy just 'living.'
> 
> Keith also created a great new offer for our customers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SPECIAL OFFER allows our customers to get all 20 of his Self-Framing, Leaf-Bordered wildlife patterns at half price. We hope that those of you who are looking to collect this handsome set of patterns will take advantage of it. It is a great opportunity to have the entire collection.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing a newsletter and we will be updating a few things on the site. I am also finishing up my new scroll saw pattern and I need to take the photos and finish writing out the pattern for it. I think it will be something that scrollers of any level can enjoy creating and will have lots of uses.
> 
> I appreciate you all who keep following us through our newsletters and my blog here. I realize that I have been spending a bit less time here and on social media than previously. However, as our business demands more of my time, I have had to adjust my schedule and do what is necessary to keep the business healthy and growing. I still enjoy hearing from you and seeing your projects. So many of you who began as customers or readers have become dear and valued friends.
> 
> I hope you keep coming back to read as well as commenting and sharing my posts. My goal of sharing creativity has not changed and if anything, has strengthened over these past years. Without you all, I wouldn't be able to achieve it. Thank you so much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday! Have fun today and do something that makes your heart happy!


Love the animal patterns, I am not a full time scroller or they would be first on my list… I have been using the scroll saw to cut animal puzzles for my grand daughter. You certainly have made great determined choices in your business, one has to do that to make a success. It is not easy in the wood field, in the world wide market,, But there will always be a place for the true craftsman or should I say craftswomen. You fit the bill with your energy and fountain of ideas.
My next project I will post I will work with color, but not in the way you do. there also will be an adventure video. Hope you are not in the dak, see there is a wild storm out your way. Been warm here the last few days and not mucch snow now.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Evolving*
> 
> We all work for certain goals in our lives. Be it personal or professional, there always seems to be something to strive for and give out lives purpose.
> 
> I began my own business many, many years ago. I was in my 20's then and looking for a way to earn some extra income for my young family while doing something that I enjoyed. I had always loved 'making things' and thought that would be somewhat of a utopia for me. Justifying doing something that I love and being paid for it as well. It would be the perfect answer.
> 
> Things didn't come easy. There were many times that I made decisions that cost more money than I earned. There were no clear-cut rules as to how to succeed. Only trial and error, which sometimes came at a great cost.
> 
> But eventually, I began to figure things out. One thing that I feel is the most important is the ability to be flexible. To change as things around us change. They do, you know. Whatever works for us one year or season comes with no set guarantee that it would be successful the next. That is because the world is also changing every single day. If I learned anything, it is that the quicker I allow myself to adapt to these changes, the more successful I will be. It keeps me on my toes and always in search of new ideas and products to offer our customers. It makes what I do exciting and fun and doesn't allow for me to become stagnant. To me, it is part of the joy.
> 
> With that said, I noticed that lately, our little business has taken on a somewhat different look. We are still offering scroll sawing and woodworking patterns (as a matter of fact, Keith has recently created some of his best designs to date!) but I have noticed that the painting and wood surface production portion has been taking up more and more of my own time. It seems that my wood surfaces are catching on with decorative painters and I am just thrilled about that. It makes things rather fun.
> 
> This doesn't mean that I am not designing anymore. It only means that I am not able to focus solely on designing and need to allow myself time for production work. Since I really enjoy working in my shop, I think that is a good thing. It is nice that others appreciate the time and care I put into cutting the wood pieces I offer and I am happy to be able to do so. I remember back to when I began painting and finding good sources for wood was difficult. That was in part what introduced me to scroll sawing in the first place. So for most of my creative life, woodworking and painting have gone hand in hand. I am glad to see it continuing in that manner.
> 
> Not only does it allow me the chance to work directly with customers, but I have been able to get to know some of my favorite designers and meet new and upcoming designers in the craft industry. I like this personal contact with people and to me, it makes the end products so much more meaningful. It is a wonderful way to do business. I have really been enjoying myself lately.
> 
> I suppose the downside of that (if any) is that it will limit my own design time. But I think that as I settle into this new role in my company, I will be doing a bit better on that part. I have always been a believer of "quality over quantity" and I would rather put out fewer designs that are of a higher quality than more that are not. I believe that with a little dedication and some good time management, I will be able to make it work. In the meantime, Keith is always coming up with some of the nicest scroll saw designs on the market. I feel so fortunate to have such a talented partner. Without him, I am sure our business wouldn't be in the place it is. I am so grateful.
> 
> As always, I have several new ideas in the works. I have ideas in both the painting area and I am working on some new woodworking and scroll saw designs as well. I hope to be able to offer them soon and I will certainly keep blogging here when I have some new things to show you.
> 
> I mention this all because the frequency of my blogs may decline a bit while I get things settled into this role. For over six years now I had blogged nearly every day. But lately, I have found that it didn't seem appropriate to do so. If I spend a day working in the shop cutting out pieces, I don't feel that is of much interest to you, my readers. I used to show piles of wood pieces from time to time so you would all see what I was up to, but I feel that lately, one pile looks much like the next as far as blogging is concerned and I once again feel that I want my posts here to be "quality over quantity" and post only when I have something that I feel will truly interest you to talk about. I think you all will agree.
> 
> So things may be a bit spotty while I am settling in, but I hope when I do post, you all feel that the posts I offer are helpful and inspiring. I never want that to change.
> 
> I spent the last week doing lots in my shop. I had an unusually large amount of wood orders and instead of my usual one to two days per week up there, I spent probably five. The quantity of work that I accomplished was good though and it gave me a good sense of satisfaction. I was even able to get ahead a bit and cut some pieces to have in stock. That is pretty cool.
> 
> Keith was busy designing, as usual, and I have a couple of new things that will interest my scrolling readers. First off, he made this new plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK706 Simplify Your Life plaque is a beautiful addition to Keith's word art plaques. I think it will be something that many of you will enjoy, as we all need to take some time to take a breath and enjoy just 'living.'
> 
> Keith also created a great new offer for our customers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SPECIAL OFFER allows our customers to get all 20 of his Self-Framing, Leaf-Bordered wildlife patterns at half price. We hope that those of you who are looking to collect this handsome set of patterns will take advantage of it. It is a great opportunity to have the entire collection.
> 
> Today I am going to be writing a newsletter and we will be updating a few things on the site. I am also finishing up my new scroll saw pattern and I need to take the photos and finish writing out the pattern for it. I think it will be something that scrollers of any level can enjoy creating and will have lots of uses.
> 
> I appreciate you all who keep following us through our newsletters and my blog here. I realize that I have been spending a bit less time here and on social media than previously. However, as our business demands more of my time, I have had to adjust my schedule and do what is necessary to keep the business healthy and growing. I still enjoy hearing from you and seeing your projects. So many of you who began as customers or readers have become dear and valued friends.
> 
> I hope you keep coming back to read as well as commenting and sharing my posts. My goal of sharing creativity has not changed and if anything, has strengthened over these past years. Without you all, I wouldn't be able to achieve it. Thank you so much.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful Monday! Have fun today and do something that makes your heart happy!


We had a couple of cold and windy (and SNOWY!) days, but things are calm and beautiful today. I was up in the shop filling orders most of the time while I had the chance. We are supposed to get hit later on today with another round of wind and snow. But we are prepared. 

I did a simple train that I am posting in today's blog that has simple painting on it. I think it is nice for some customers that don't like shading, etc. with paint. I love the DecoArt Multi-surface Satin line of paint for this and children's toys. It has a finish built in and it dries to a beautiful, bright and durable finish. Give it a go if you see some. 

Have a great day. Sorry for the delay in responding. I don't always get notices when someone does.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back in the Swing of Things!*

One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.

For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.

So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.

I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.

It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)










I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!

I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:










The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.

I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!

I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:










I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.

My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":










Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!

And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.










This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!

The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.

Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)

PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having. 

So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.

I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.

We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.

I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!

Have a great day! Keep creating!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in the Swing of Things!*
> 
> One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.
> 
> For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.
> 
> So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.
> 
> I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.
> 
> It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!
> 
> I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!
> 
> I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.
> 
> My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!
> 
> And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!
> 
> The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.
> 
> Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)
> 
> PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having.
> 
> So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.
> 
> We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!
> 
> Have a great day! Keep creating!


Love the train! I'll be looking forward to cutting it out 
Take it easy in your blizzards!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in the Swing of Things!*
> 
> One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.
> 
> For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.
> 
> So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.
> 
> I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.
> 
> It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!
> 
> I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!
> 
> I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.
> 
> My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!
> 
> And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!
> 
> The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.
> 
> Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)
> 
> PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having.
> 
> So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.
> 
> We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!
> 
> Have a great day! Keep creating!


Thank you, Anna! Thank you for purchasing the pattern, too. Please show me a photo of how you decorate it when you are done. I will love to see it! 

Take care and have a great weekend. We are happy here! 

Sheila


----------



## Mean_Dean

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in the Swing of Things!*
> 
> One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.
> 
> For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.
> 
> So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.
> 
> I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.
> 
> It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!
> 
> I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!
> 
> I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.
> 
> My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!
> 
> And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!
> 
> The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.
> 
> Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)
> 
> PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having.
> 
> So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.
> 
> We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!
> 
> Have a great day! Keep creating!


Glad to hear you're feeling better, Sheila, and back out into the shop! I don't always read your blogs, but I check in on them from time to time, and this was one of those times.

You do fine work, and I enjoy seeing it! I'll check in again later.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in the Swing of Things!*
> 
> One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.
> 
> For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.
> 
> So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.
> 
> I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.
> 
> It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!
> 
> I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!
> 
> I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.
> 
> My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!
> 
> And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!
> 
> The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.
> 
> Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)
> 
> PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having.
> 
> So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.
> 
> We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!
> 
> Have a great day! Keep creating!


Thank you so much, Dean. It is funny. Once I stopped writing, it was very difficult for me to start again. I had so many doubts about myself and what I was doing. I started questioning everything I did. I suppose grief can do that to us. We feel as if a rug had been pulled from under our feet and find it difficult to get our footing again. I felt as if I wasn't being true to myself if I tried to write an upbeat post when I didn't feel that way. I also didn't want to sit and cry every day here in my posts. That isn't the message I want to convey to everyone.

It took some time to find my creative side again. But little by little it is returning. I am once again finding joy in what I do. That is a good start. I don't expect that many read every post. (Keith, my partner rarely reads them! LOL!) But I do appreciate all of you very much, whether I know you or not. Thanks for your kind words and thanks for stopping by. I will try to have some wonderful and inspiring things to show. 

Have a great weekend! Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in the Swing of Things!*
> 
> One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.
> 
> For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.
> 
> So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.
> 
> I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.
> 
> It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!
> 
> I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!
> 
> I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.
> 
> My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!
> 
> And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!
> 
> The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.
> 
> Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)
> 
> PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having.
> 
> So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.
> 
> We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!
> 
> Have a great day! Keep creating!


I have alway loved trains, I can just remember the steam trains, my uncle started off as fire man. I have a steam engine that I need a boiler for, I want to run my wood lathe at times just for fun.
Keep cutting and painting and I like your blogs once a week, with my limited internet data I can almost keep up.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Back in the Swing of Things!*
> 
> One thing about posting here less often - when I do post there is so much to share with you all! I feel like things are going fast forward again and I am back on the 'creative track' after a bleak two months for me. Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I usually try to look at the good side of even the not-so-good thing that happen. But sometimes, that just doesn't work. Try as I did, I found it hard to feel good about things. It was time for me to step back and allow myself to go through the grieving process and get through my day. It seemed that every day was a challenge. But time does heal or at least soften the pain of loss and little by little I am finding my way back to my happy "Pink Cloud" and my creative place. I can't thank you all enough for your kindness and compassion and understanding. So many of you shared stories of your own losses and your love for your little fur babies. It did help to know that I was not alone. Even though I have never met most of you face to face, I feel a bond with you, not only because of our shared love of our pets but our love of creating. That is the type of people that I want surrounding me. Together we will find joy in this sometimes scary world.
> 
> For some reason, though, the dark clouds have lifted and my enthusiasm and joy have slowly returned. While I still have my moments of sadness (I don't think that will ever pass) I have once again been able to look at the good things that I have in my life and set my focus on that. There is much to be grateful for and I truly am fortunate. The love and care from those around me have helped me realize that my glass is indeed half full. My life is good.
> 
> So without further rambling, I will get to the good part of my post - the part where I show you what is new. I am happy and excited about these things and can't wait to show them.
> 
> I'll start off with a project that I actually began in November. I had the majority of the project drawn out and actually cut, but the pieces were sitting in a box in my workroom waiting to be finished. I finally got the ambition to pull it out and finish it up and I was so happy I did. It came out cuter than I even imagined it. I hope you all agree.
> 
> It is a train that carries a nice set of alphabet letters on each car! (SLD535 - Alphabet Train with FULL Alphabet and Numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had this idea so that people could make it for Christmas, but as time went by, I realized that it would be suitable for any occasion. I purposely painted my own sample very simply, with no shading or fancy paint at all. (Of course, you could add more detailing if you wish!) I was thrilled at the bright, clean look that this has. It really is attractive and appealing!
> 
> I have to say a word about the paint I used. It has quickly become one of my all time favorites for this type of project. I highly recommend it to ALL my woodworker friends and followers for any type of project that they want to add color to. The paint is by DecoArt (SURPRISE!) and it is their Multi-Surface Satin line. This paint is remarkable because it has beautiful coverage over many types of porous and non-porous surfaces, What I find most remarkable about this paint is that the finish is built right into it. You don't need any type of sealer over it. I have used "all-in-one" products in the past with less than desirable result. I find that most products that are like this give uneven, streaky finishes and coverage. They tend to be sticky, too and not lay down nicely. But not the Multi-Surface Satin! We used this product two or three years ago when Keith rebuilt his speakers and made a unit for our TV and audio equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are as beautiful as the day we painted them, even after everyday use. We just use a damp cloth to dust them and they look outstanding. I have purchased more of this project for several of the projects that I plan to do in the near future here in our new home. I can't wait to share them with you.
> 
> I highly recommend that you give this product a try. You can see the full line of beautiful, bright colors on DecoArt's website HERE and download a complete color chart. They are available at most craft stores or you can order them online at DecoArt's website HERE. I am sure that once you try them, you will agree. They are suitable for OUTDOOR projects, too and like all of DecoArt's products, they have no odor and clean up with soap and water. It is really something that I fall more in love with every time I use it. I think you will, too!
> 
> I have one more photo of the train for you to see so you can better see the size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be fun to have at a birthday party or even baby shower. One thing that I want to mention is that this train is NOT intended as a toy! It is really something with small pieces (such as the screw eyes that connect the cars) and they can be easily swallowed. It also isn't as sturdy as something that a young child would play with. It is intended as a decoration.
> 
> My next new exciting bit of news is that I was invited by Jodi Noordyk to offer the wood pieces for her new, beautiful design called "Gypsy Dreams":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi is new to designing and I have to say, she did a beautiful job not only with this awesome design, but writing the packet, too. You can buy the ornament surface(s) here: SLDPK160  They are sold in sets of three, as it wouldn't have made sense to ship one single piece. I think the shape is something that can lend itself to many other designs as well, and I think that Jodi will be working on more beautiful creations using this shape. You can get the pattern packet at the Decorative Painting Store HERE as an instant download. I hope if you like it, you support Jodi's new designing adventure. I can't wait to see more of her designs!
> 
> And finally - I want to make you all aware of a wonderful special that I am running for my painters. For a limited time, I am offering TWO of my painting patterns for the price of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This product number "Special Offer 2" combines two popular patterns for spring and summer, using two different techniques. The first pattern is an introduction to using Margot Clark's MUD technique. (You can get her MUD at her website HERE) For those who don't know, MUD is a texture paste create by Margot that is fun and easy to use and dries hard as a rock. She has many videos and tutorials for this technique, and my pattern has LOADS of step-by-step photos to make the pretty flowers shown on the bunnies. Trust me - once you try it, you will be HOOKED!
> 
> The other pattern uses the same shapes with a totally different process. This pattern uses DecoArt products to create this beautiful and subtle crackled finish. I used the crackle over pretty spring and summer colors and finished each bunny with some simple stroke work and hot-fix rhinestones. The stroke work has a layer of DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint over it and a pretty satin bow for a lovely mixture of textures and finishes.
> 
> Both of these projects are fun and easy and the little bunnies will look wonderful as plant pokes, magnets, or even done in a beautiful wreath! (I made my mom-in-law a wreath with the bunnies and it is lovely!)
> 
> PLUS - I am also offering the bunny surfaces at a discount. For a limited time, you can get this set of 10 bunnies for $1 off. (SLDPK211) Couple this with the pattern and you have a pretty good deal. It is a great way to paint away these winter blues we are having.
> 
> So as you can see, I am back to being pretty busy again. On top of this, I have been working on some wonderful new things with some of my favorite designers and also for myself. I am back to the place where I can't wait to get up each morning and start my day. It is a good place to be.
> 
> I think that is a long enough post for today. Little by little I will be returning to blogging more frequently again. Thanks to all of you who stuck by me through my down time and welcome to all my new followers. Feel free to share and comment on any blogs you wish. I love to hear your feedback.
> 
> We had another 'blizzard' pass through yesterday and had no mail service again. I am hope we have some today, as Monday is a holiday. I suppose the only annoyance with winter for me is that I can't get my orders posted as quickly when they post office isn't operating. But everyone is pretty patient and most do understand. It is out of my control.
> 
> I wish you all a great Friday and fun weekend! I know I will have lots of fun, too. I can't wait to show you what is in store!
> 
> Have a great day! Keep creating!


 Thank you, Brian. I do think "quality over quantity" may be the answer. I think it has to for now. I am fortunate to be so busy! I need time to create, though! I had fun over the weekend, but cut over 20 dozen ornaments (16 dozen were two piece ornaments that couldn't be stack cut and needed routing!) But it was FUN! I really do love what I do. I am very fortunate. 

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Shop (A Tour!) *

I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.

Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.

I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.

You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.

Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:










Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?

But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:










I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.










This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!

Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.










This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.










This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.










The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.










Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.










Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.

I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.

I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.

So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.

I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.










This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.

For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.

I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!

Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sheila

I am so happy you have a new place to work and like me keep it clean and organized. I have always love to follow you and your work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thank you, Arlin. I am glad you like it.  I hope you are doing well, too!

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Looks like ya'll have a wonderful work area.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Now that is a beautifully organized workshop! Lots of room to create. Enjoy!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I am glad you like seeing it.  I love sharing my workspace and I hope I inspire others to do the same. It really adds to the fun of what we do! It is so nice to work in such a cool place. I think we can make any place nice and functional if we put our minds to it.

Have a great day!  Sheila


----------



## ArlinEastman

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sheila

Just got out of the hospital after a few weeks and was cut on 4 times of which 2 or 3 of them were due to the bombing. Getting better tho.


----------



## KenStar

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sheila
I read the blog but don't see the photos of your shop. Do I have to do something special to see them? 
Also, is there a video on shading the snowman figurine? I've seen the base coating video and you mentioned shading would be covered in a later video.
Thanks for all you do.
Have a fun day


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


They are right there. I don't know why you can't see them. If you want to see my blog on my site, you can see it here:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/blog/post/3839104

let me know if you can see them. 

Sheila


----------



## KenStar

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Sheila
Opened this blog on my kindle and it included the pics. Not sure why they didn't show on my computer. Having read everything you posted in your blogs and in your on- line classes your wookshop is exactly as I would expect it to be. Organized, clean and efficient. My workshop is in my basement, but I wish it was outside in a pole barn. But we make the best of what we have and be thankful for it. My workshop is also very clean,but getting used daily
Sorry to bug you, but is there another painting demo on finishing up the snowman figurine ? Or can you recommend a good source to learn the shading techniques from (prefer a video source if possible). 
Aren't I a pain in they but.  
Again, thank you for your help and for all you do.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Took me awhile to respond to your blog as I have been out cleaning up my shop. Thanks for the pictures of your work area, gives me something to aim towards.. Ha Ha.. I have been keeping up better, mainly as I have not been doing allot of bigger construction type projects. Next major project will be restoring a early 50's massey harris tractor, waiting for the weather to warm up, have done some of the work when the weather was warmer, have machined parts for the steering so far in the shop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *My Shop (A Tour!) *
> 
> I had a crazy/busy weekend (again!) I had hoped to have some time to paint, but it just wasn't in the cards for me yet. That doesn't mean that I didn't have a productive couple of days. It was quite the opposite.
> 
> Many of you who have followed me regularly here on the blog may have noticed that I am not posting as much. It isn't because I am not working as much or doing as much creating, but it is more because the 'production' side of my business has really grown. After working from my kitchen in my small, 1-bedroom apartment for seven years, having a full room as a shop has really allowed me to expand that part of the business and work much more comfortably than before. While we were able to make due with things before, and actually keep everything neat and tidy, the growing number of orders from my dear painters really was a huge factor in us finding a larger place. The home we are in now is much more suited to our home business and not only are we much more comfortable here, but also more efficient. The key to making the most of my day is "organization". It makes it possible to produce a large quantity of work quickly and efficiently, and most importantly - safely.
> 
> I never bought into that phrase that I often hear among the woodworks: "A clean shop is not productive." While I realize that many people have no choice but to be in a small, cramped space that is shared with others, I also know from my own experience that no matter how small a work area is, there is no reason it can't be kept organized and clean. After all - I did work in my kitchen. That room opened up into my living room and that was pretty much our living space. Even though we scroll sawed there at least one or two days per week, it was never filled with dust or dirty. The key was to clean up not only after we were finished, but periodically throughout the time we were working. It kept the dust at bay and made things much easier when we were done and often tired. Not to mention we knew that everything was in its place so no time was no time wasted hunting for things. This principle was something that became a habit for me and I feel it is a good one to share.
> 
> You know that feeling you have when just finishing setting up a work area? I get that feeling every time I enter my shop. No matter how busy I am, I always try to put everything back into its place and I never walk out of my shop without doing a good cleaning. Becuase I keep this up throughout my work sessions, it is not something that takes much time and is really very easy. Once I got into this habit, I don't think I would ever want to have it any other way.
> 
> Here is a photo of the cutting I did on Saturday and Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did these pieces have to be cut. but many of them routed as well and all of them are sanded smooth and ready to paint. The only things that were able to be stack-cut were the bunnies and the one ornament near the back. All the others are 1/4" MDF which had to be cut in a single layer, then a second cut needed to be made on a bevel. The large clocks required two bevel cuts each. The bevel cuts were then routed and everything sanded. You would think my shop would be a dirty mess by the time I was finished, wouldn't you?
> 
> But here is a picture of how it looked when I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that this is not out of the ordinary. This is how it always looks in between sessions. Everything has its place and everything is put back there. The white cabinet on the left holds my blades and small things like scissors and pencils in the top drawer, and then some postal supplies (bubble wrap) in the cabinet underneath. The large table holds our two saws and the drill press. Under the table are some large boxes for templates for my larger items like my carousel and my large clocks. I also store some extra pieces in there and there is the shop vac. I keep the top box empty and put it on the floor as I cut to toss in the waste pieces. when the box is full, I have a large trash bag on the other side of the closet to put the wood in so Keith can burn it in the stove in the basement. The cabinets on the right that the ornaments sit on are filled with sandpaper, my glue gun, glue and my sprays for finishing. I also keep some of my DecoArt paint in the (the larger jars) and a box of good quality paper towels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture is a wider shot. You cen see the plastic boxes on the left. They hold 'extra' pieces that I sell. When I cut, I try to add in a few extras of each thing. That way I don't have to cut each time there is an order. I don't keep a lot of stock, but having some is good. Lately, It seems that I empty those boxes out pretty quickly!
> 
> Next to that is my tool box. It is also very neat and organized. It holds all my screw drivers, router bits, Forstner and drill bits, hand drills and there is a drawer for pattern templates. I also keep the patterns that I am using in the little shelf stack on the far right of the picture. I file these back when I am done with each session. You can see with little clutter, it is very easy to run the vacuum and clean everything after each session of work. The padded floor keeps the floor neat, and also is very easy to vacuum. It also helps reduce the noise in the room. I have vinyl shades that also vacuum nicely and no curtains or pictures to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the opposite side of the room. The wood on the left is my Baltic birch plywood, and some additional MDF. I just purchased a load of MDF and went through a pile of this size in about a month. There is a small closet that has no door, and I use that to store the hardwood and the cut plywood for easy scrolling. I usually cut the plywood into 10" x 10" pieces. I have a load arriving this week, and am almost out. I save the larger sheets for backing on larger pieces, but don't use that as often so pre-cutting the sheets into 10×10 pieces saves time. Then I can just glue the corners of the squares with a glue gun and I am ready for stack cutting ornaments. Fast and easy!  The door is to a small washroom and the cabinet on the right is filled with my painting books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 40 sheet of MDF that I just got. There were 10 more on the left pile, and when I run out of this, I know it is time to get more so I don't run out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet holds boxes of "organized" hardwood and my plywood. I also keep a couple of empty boxes there - mostly for holding scraps or shipping odd size items. I buy my boxes from Uline typically, but there are times when I need an odd size that I don't stock. You can see that everything we have is accessible and we are able to see what we need at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the smaller stack on the left of the closet. I keep various sizes of MDF and plywood that I don't use as often there, as well as the overflow of 1/4" MDF. Those are my dowels in the corner. The two mats I actually use for sanding on. I like to sit on the floor when I use my 1/3 sheet Makita sander. I really am most comfortable doing that. The sander is hooked up to the 6.5 hp Rigid shop vac so there is really NO dust at all. I actually sand when I am done cleaning the shop. Then I just do one more quick vac before I close the door. I use the small waste basket for my paper waste. I use sticker sheets a lot to apply patterns and keep that under my feet as I saw to peel off the stickers. That keeps the waste separate and it is easy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard (my kitty) sits on the towel next to my Excalibur saw on the left. I don't let him stay long though if I am cutting MDF, as he doesn't wear a dust mask. I have been faithfully wearing the dust mask that I showed a couple of weeks ago and I feel much better because of it. I also have a small router table that is on the floor under the first window on the right. I will show that next time. I like to sit on the floor and route as well, as I am comfortable there and I feel the dust stays localized more being low and it is easier to clean up after. I sit in front of where the vacuum is in this picture and pull the vacuum out, so most of the mess goes into the back corner there under the table. It takes 2 minutes to clean when I am done. I just do a quick swipe with the vacuum and vacuum the table and I am done.
> 
> I hope these photos inspire you to keep your own shops nice. On both Saturday and Sunday, I didn't get up there until about noon. I was done by 6 on Saturday and about 8pm on Sunday, and I feel I accomplished a huge amount of work. So I don't really buy into the "A clean shop is not a working shop" theory. I love my shop and it is a JOY to open the door and go in there to work.
> 
> I also want to mention that I also wear glasses when I work as well as sound canceling headphones. The headphones are wireless and I listen to music from my computer as well as YouTube playlists. It makes time up there pleasant and fun. If you want me to review the headphones I have, I will be happy to do that. Just ask in the comments. It really makes a nice difference when spending lots of time working.
> 
> So you see, I am not slacking when I am not writing. I suppose that to most of you, one pile of cut ornaments and wood looks much like the other. While I show things occasionally, if every time I cut a batch I blogged about it, you would all be quickly bored with my posts. I usually spent about 1-2 days a week cutting, and I try to get most of the orders done at once so I have time to do other things like paint, draw, and create.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Keith has a new pattern up on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SLDK707 Police plaque pattern set was done as a custom order for someone. He thought that everyone would enjoy it so he made it available as a pattern. I believe he is thinking of doing one for firefighters, too. We hope you like it. You can follow the link to purchase it on the site.
> 
> For today, I plan on packing and shipping all of these ornaments and wood pieces to my customers. That will take several hours to do. I then hope to get going on some new designs and hopefully painting. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and I really need to implement some of the many ideas I have.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this insight into my woodworking world. I really and truly love my place here and I think I have the best job in the world. Thank you to all my customers for allowing me to do what I love!
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


Wow, Brian! That is a job! It does look kind of fun in a silly way though.

Don't worry about the late responses. I have been so bad at getting back here. Just so busy! But that is good and keeps me out of trouble, right? I can't wait to see you work magic on it! Have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Hello, Painting My Old Friend*

One would think that with me having a full-time business as a designer, that the majority of my day would be painting, drawing, and cutting new designs on the scroll saw, wouldn't they? But lately, it seems that the 'business' aspects of our business fill much of the day, and sometimes there is little time left to do the creative things, let alone create for my own pleasure.

I am not complaining, mind you. I am thrilled that things are moving in a good direction. I truly enjoy doing things like cutting orders and helping customers. I just need to find a way to better balance things out so that I also have time to have some fun working on projects created by other designers that I admire. After all - that is how I started creating in the first place.

In my mind, I frequently designate a certain time of day as 'quitting time'. That is the time that I choose to stop working on "work" and allowing myself a few hours in the day to let go and do whatever I please. This was a time when I used to paint for myself (which is things for family and friends that I don't intend to make into patterns to sell) or work on patterns from other designers or even embroider. But lately, I have been so busy that I sometimes can't bring myself to stop - even if it means that I work after dinner until I go to bed.

While it is good to be conscientious about the business, I do find that not having any 'off time' can sometimes really make me feel anxious and tired. I need to allow myself time off in order to have a good and healthy attitude and feel as if I am in a good place emotionally. That is so important for me as a designer. So I have taken steps to (try to) stick to a cut-off time and put my 'work' to bed at a decent hour. Otherwise, I will get frustrated, tired and burn out.

I have been mentioning that I want to continue painting on my "12 Days" ornament project for some time now. I can't believe that we are already at the end of the month of February and I am not done yet. I think it is high time I finish things up and move on to other projects. The list of things I want to make (for myself) is long and if I don't take a hard stand and get these finished, I can't in good conscious move on to new projects. I have my dear friend Vera cheering me on, as well as the people in our Facebook group. I need my cheerleaders more than ever now to get me over the finish line. I can see it ahead.

Last night, at about 5 pm I finally got to sit down and paint. I had begun my Day 11 ornaments several weeks ago, and the outer frames are all done except for the printing on them. It was time to get to the design part and begin working on that. It felt wonderful to actually paint again!










I put on Netflix and watched the end to a series that I was watching and then tuned into Lisa Clough's live lesson on YouTube (Lachri fine art) and enjoyed my evening a great deal. By the end of the evening, my little pipers were well on their way to being done:










I am really pleased with them and think they will be awesome!

Since I am all 'caught up' with things, I think I will devote the entire day today to them. After all - I am making up for much lost time. I think I earned a little time to do what I love, don't I? After the "Day 11's" are done, I will go back to putting some of my ideas on paper and creating some new patterns. It will feel wonderful to get these done. I will certainly post pictures.

I also wanted to show you all the new design that Keith has up on our site. After showing the "Thin Blue Line" plaque dedicated to policemen, (SLDK707), he had many requests to create one for firemen. He did and here is the result:










This is his SLDK708 plaque for the firemen. We hope everyone likes it.

I suppose the point of my blog today is to remind you all to take time to do things completely for yourself. It is fine and good to be dedicated to your job, but if you don't take time to feed your soul with the things you enjoy, it will affect your overall attitude and maybe even your performance. While this is hard to do when you are self-employed, sometimes I think it is even more important than if you worked for someone else. In that case, you do get to 'punch out' and leave the job behind for a while every day. We need to do that for ourselves, too. I think it will make things better overall. I know it really helps me have a better attitude.

I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Hello, Painting My Old Friend*
> 
> One would think that with me having a full-time business as a designer, that the majority of my day would be painting, drawing, and cutting new designs on the scroll saw, wouldn't they? But lately, it seems that the 'business' aspects of our business fill much of the day, and sometimes there is little time left to do the creative things, let alone create for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I am thrilled that things are moving in a good direction. I truly enjoy doing things like cutting orders and helping customers. I just need to find a way to better balance things out so that I also have time to have some fun working on projects created by other designers that I admire. After all - that is how I started creating in the first place.
> 
> In my mind, I frequently designate a certain time of day as 'quitting time'. That is the time that I choose to stop working on "work" and allowing myself a few hours in the day to let go and do whatever I please. This was a time when I used to paint for myself (which is things for family and friends that I don't intend to make into patterns to sell) or work on patterns from other designers or even embroider. But lately, I have been so busy that I sometimes can't bring myself to stop - even if it means that I work after dinner until I go to bed.
> 
> While it is good to be conscientious about the business, I do find that not having any 'off time' can sometimes really make me feel anxious and tired. I need to allow myself time off in order to have a good and healthy attitude and feel as if I am in a good place emotionally. That is so important for me as a designer. So I have taken steps to (try to) stick to a cut-off time and put my 'work' to bed at a decent hour. Otherwise, I will get frustrated, tired and burn out.
> 
> I have been mentioning that I want to continue painting on my "12 Days" ornament project for some time now. I can't believe that we are already at the end of the month of February and I am not done yet. I think it is high time I finish things up and move on to other projects. The list of things I want to make (for myself) is long and if I don't take a hard stand and get these finished, I can't in good conscious move on to new projects. I have my dear friend Vera cheering me on, as well as the people in our Facebook group. I need my cheerleaders more than ever now to get me over the finish line. I can see it ahead.
> 
> Last night, at about 5 pm I finally got to sit down and paint. I had begun my Day 11 ornaments several weeks ago, and the outer frames are all done except for the printing on them. It was time to get to the design part and begin working on that. It felt wonderful to actually paint again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on Netflix and watched the end to a series that I was watching and then tuned into Lisa Clough's live lesson on YouTube (Lachri fine art) and enjoyed my evening a great deal. By the end of the evening, my little pipers were well on their way to being done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with them and think they will be awesome!
> 
> Since I am all 'caught up' with things, I think I will devote the entire day today to them. After all - I am making up for much lost time. I think I earned a little time to do what I love, don't I? After the "Day 11's" are done, I will go back to putting some of my ideas on paper and creating some new patterns. It will feel wonderful to get these done. I will certainly post pictures.
> 
> I also wanted to show you all the new design that Keith has up on our site. After showing the "Thin Blue Line" plaque dedicated to policemen, (SLDK707), he had many requests to create one for firemen. He did and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his SLDK708 plaque for the firemen. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I suppose the point of my blog today is to remind you all to take time to do things completely for yourself. It is fine and good to be dedicated to your job, but if you don't take time to feed your soul with the things you enjoy, it will affect your overall attitude and maybe even your performance. While this is hard to do when you are self-employed, sometimes I think it is even more important than if you worked for someone else. In that case, you do get to 'punch out' and leave the job behind for a while every day. We need to do that for ourselves, too. I think it will make things better overall. I know it really helps me have a better attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Luv the firefighter sign. Always eye candy on your pages


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hello, Painting My Old Friend*
> 
> One would think that with me having a full-time business as a designer, that the majority of my day would be painting, drawing, and cutting new designs on the scroll saw, wouldn't they? But lately, it seems that the 'business' aspects of our business fill much of the day, and sometimes there is little time left to do the creative things, let alone create for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I am thrilled that things are moving in a good direction. I truly enjoy doing things like cutting orders and helping customers. I just need to find a way to better balance things out so that I also have time to have some fun working on projects created by other designers that I admire. After all - that is how I started creating in the first place.
> 
> In my mind, I frequently designate a certain time of day as 'quitting time'. That is the time that I choose to stop working on "work" and allowing myself a few hours in the day to let go and do whatever I please. This was a time when I used to paint for myself (which is things for family and friends that I don't intend to make into patterns to sell) or work on patterns from other designers or even embroider. But lately, I have been so busy that I sometimes can't bring myself to stop - even if it means that I work after dinner until I go to bed.
> 
> While it is good to be conscientious about the business, I do find that not having any 'off time' can sometimes really make me feel anxious and tired. I need to allow myself time off in order to have a good and healthy attitude and feel as if I am in a good place emotionally. That is so important for me as a designer. So I have taken steps to (try to) stick to a cut-off time and put my 'work' to bed at a decent hour. Otherwise, I will get frustrated, tired and burn out.
> 
> I have been mentioning that I want to continue painting on my "12 Days" ornament project for some time now. I can't believe that we are already at the end of the month of February and I am not done yet. I think it is high time I finish things up and move on to other projects. The list of things I want to make (for myself) is long and if I don't take a hard stand and get these finished, I can't in good conscious move on to new projects. I have my dear friend Vera cheering me on, as well as the people in our Facebook group. I need my cheerleaders more than ever now to get me over the finish line. I can see it ahead.
> 
> Last night, at about 5 pm I finally got to sit down and paint. I had begun my Day 11 ornaments several weeks ago, and the outer frames are all done except for the printing on them. It was time to get to the design part and begin working on that. It felt wonderful to actually paint again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on Netflix and watched the end to a series that I was watching and then tuned into Lisa Clough's live lesson on YouTube (Lachri fine art) and enjoyed my evening a great deal. By the end of the evening, my little pipers were well on their way to being done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with them and think they will be awesome!
> 
> Since I am all 'caught up' with things, I think I will devote the entire day today to them. After all - I am making up for much lost time. I think I earned a little time to do what I love, don't I? After the "Day 11's" are done, I will go back to putting some of my ideas on paper and creating some new patterns. It will feel wonderful to get these done. I will certainly post pictures.
> 
> I also wanted to show you all the new design that Keith has up on our site. After showing the "Thin Blue Line" plaque dedicated to policemen, (SLDK707), he had many requests to create one for firemen. He did and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his SLDK708 plaque for the firemen. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I suppose the point of my blog today is to remind you all to take time to do things completely for yourself. It is fine and good to be dedicated to your job, but if you don't take time to feed your soul with the things you enjoy, it will affect your overall attitude and maybe even your performance. While this is hard to do when you are self-employed, sometimes I think it is even more important than if you worked for someone else. In that case, you do get to 'punch out' and leave the job behind for a while every day. We need to do that for ourselves, too. I think it will make things better overall. I know it really helps me have a better attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Roger!  He did the police one and we had lots of requests for the firefighter one, too. 

We are glad you like our work! Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Hello, Painting My Old Friend*
> 
> One would think that with me having a full-time business as a designer, that the majority of my day would be painting, drawing, and cutting new designs on the scroll saw, wouldn't they? But lately, it seems that the 'business' aspects of our business fill much of the day, and sometimes there is little time left to do the creative things, let alone create for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I am thrilled that things are moving in a good direction. I truly enjoy doing things like cutting orders and helping customers. I just need to find a way to better balance things out so that I also have time to have some fun working on projects created by other designers that I admire. After all - that is how I started creating in the first place.
> 
> In my mind, I frequently designate a certain time of day as 'quitting time'. That is the time that I choose to stop working on "work" and allowing myself a few hours in the day to let go and do whatever I please. This was a time when I used to paint for myself (which is things for family and friends that I don't intend to make into patterns to sell) or work on patterns from other designers or even embroider. But lately, I have been so busy that I sometimes can't bring myself to stop - even if it means that I work after dinner until I go to bed.
> 
> While it is good to be conscientious about the business, I do find that not having any 'off time' can sometimes really make me feel anxious and tired. I need to allow myself time off in order to have a good and healthy attitude and feel as if I am in a good place emotionally. That is so important for me as a designer. So I have taken steps to (try to) stick to a cut-off time and put my 'work' to bed at a decent hour. Otherwise, I will get frustrated, tired and burn out.
> 
> I have been mentioning that I want to continue painting on my "12 Days" ornament project for some time now. I can't believe that we are already at the end of the month of February and I am not done yet. I think it is high time I finish things up and move on to other projects. The list of things I want to make (for myself) is long and if I don't take a hard stand and get these finished, I can't in good conscious move on to new projects. I have my dear friend Vera cheering me on, as well as the people in our Facebook group. I need my cheerleaders more than ever now to get me over the finish line. I can see it ahead.
> 
> Last night, at about 5 pm I finally got to sit down and paint. I had begun my Day 11 ornaments several weeks ago, and the outer frames are all done except for the printing on them. It was time to get to the design part and begin working on that. It felt wonderful to actually paint again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on Netflix and watched the end to a series that I was watching and then tuned into Lisa Clough's live lesson on YouTube (Lachri fine art) and enjoyed my evening a great deal. By the end of the evening, my little pipers were well on their way to being done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with them and think they will be awesome!
> 
> Since I am all 'caught up' with things, I think I will devote the entire day today to them. After all - I am making up for much lost time. I think I earned a little time to do what I love, don't I? After the "Day 11's" are done, I will go back to putting some of my ideas on paper and creating some new patterns. It will feel wonderful to get these done. I will certainly post pictures.
> 
> I also wanted to show you all the new design that Keith has up on our site. After showing the "Thin Blue Line" plaque dedicated to policemen, (SLDK707), he had many requests to create one for firemen. He did and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his SLDK708 plaque for the firemen. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I suppose the point of my blog today is to remind you all to take time to do things completely for yourself. It is fine and good to be dedicated to your job, but if you don't take time to feed your soul with the things you enjoy, it will affect your overall attitude and maybe even your performance. While this is hard to do when you are self-employed, sometimes I think it is even more important than if you worked for someone else. In that case, you do get to 'punch out' and leave the job behind for a while every day. We need to do that for ourselves, too. I think it will make things better overall. I know it really helps me have a better attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Your 11th day looks awesome! Almost at the finishing line  The Lachri fine Art You Tube looks really interesting. Thanks for always sharing great sites.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Hello, Painting My Old Friend*
> 
> One would think that with me having a full-time business as a designer, that the majority of my day would be painting, drawing, and cutting new designs on the scroll saw, wouldn't they? But lately, it seems that the 'business' aspects of our business fill much of the day, and sometimes there is little time left to do the creative things, let alone create for my own pleasure.
> 
> I am not complaining, mind you. I am thrilled that things are moving in a good direction. I truly enjoy doing things like cutting orders and helping customers. I just need to find a way to better balance things out so that I also have time to have some fun working on projects created by other designers that I admire. After all - that is how I started creating in the first place.
> 
> In my mind, I frequently designate a certain time of day as 'quitting time'. That is the time that I choose to stop working on "work" and allowing myself a few hours in the day to let go and do whatever I please. This was a time when I used to paint for myself (which is things for family and friends that I don't intend to make into patterns to sell) or work on patterns from other designers or even embroider. But lately, I have been so busy that I sometimes can't bring myself to stop - even if it means that I work after dinner until I go to bed.
> 
> While it is good to be conscientious about the business, I do find that not having any 'off time' can sometimes really make me feel anxious and tired. I need to allow myself time off in order to have a good and healthy attitude and feel as if I am in a good place emotionally. That is so important for me as a designer. So I have taken steps to (try to) stick to a cut-off time and put my 'work' to bed at a decent hour. Otherwise, I will get frustrated, tired and burn out.
> 
> I have been mentioning that I want to continue painting on my "12 Days" ornament project for some time now. I can't believe that we are already at the end of the month of February and I am not done yet. I think it is high time I finish things up and move on to other projects. The list of things I want to make (for myself) is long and if I don't take a hard stand and get these finished, I can't in good conscious move on to new projects. I have my dear friend Vera cheering me on, as well as the people in our Facebook group. I need my cheerleaders more than ever now to get me over the finish line. I can see it ahead.
> 
> Last night, at about 5 pm I finally got to sit down and paint. I had begun my Day 11 ornaments several weeks ago, and the outer frames are all done except for the printing on them. It was time to get to the design part and begin working on that. It felt wonderful to actually paint again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on Netflix and watched the end to a series that I was watching and then tuned into Lisa Clough's live lesson on YouTube (Lachri fine art) and enjoyed my evening a great deal. By the end of the evening, my little pipers were well on their way to being done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with them and think they will be awesome!
> 
> Since I am all 'caught up' with things, I think I will devote the entire day today to them. After all - I am making up for much lost time. I think I earned a little time to do what I love, don't I? After the "Day 11's" are done, I will go back to putting some of my ideas on paper and creating some new patterns. It will feel wonderful to get these done. I will certainly post pictures.
> 
> I also wanted to show you all the new design that Keith has up on our site. After showing the "Thin Blue Line" plaque dedicated to policemen, (SLDK707), he had many requests to create one for firemen. He did and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his SLDK708 plaque for the firemen. We hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I suppose the point of my blog today is to remind you all to take time to do things completely for yourself. It is fine and good to be dedicated to your job, but if you don't take time to feed your soul with the things you enjoy, it will affect your overall attitude and maybe even your performance. While this is hard to do when you are self-employed, sometimes I think it is even more important than if you worked for someone else. In that case, you do get to 'punch out' and leave the job behind for a while every day. We need to do that for ourselves, too. I think it will make things better overall. I know it really helps me have a better attitude.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day! Happy Thursday to you all!


Thanks, Anna. It is slow in coming, but moving along. I keep getting distracted. :/

Lisa is great. I also follow Jason Morgan on Patreon and YouTube. He is amazing with wildlife. If you want the link, just let me know. He offers lots of free tutorials and is a wealth of artistic information.

Have a great weekend, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*More Great Adventures*

As usual, it has been a wild and crazy week. Monday was spent finishing up sending out orders and (what else?) organizing some more! I suppose when I get on a roll, I really get into it. My office, as well as my shop, is so fine tuned right now it is amazing. I only have one more section to do that houses my needlework and embroidery supplies and I am totally good to go! That section isn't too bad, though, and I think that will need to wait for another time. I have so much to do to move forward! I have so many exciting things that are coming up soon and I can't wait to share them with you!

I will begin by talking about a project that I am doing with Amy Joanne Mogish. (You can visit her website and see her wonderful work and read her blog at https://classicamyjoanne.com/) Amy and I have worked together on some other things where she provided beautiful designs and I cut her wood pieces for her. She is a very talented artist and has her own unique style that I absolutely love. When she asked me if I would like to work on another project with her, I was on board in a millisecond! I couldn't wait to hear what she had in mind.

The project is what Amy calls her "Classic Halloween Ornie Club".










How it works is that the members will be sent four mailings, to be sent out in June, July, August and September. Each mailing will consist of three patterns and three two-piece bevel-ornaments to paint. The members will also receive instructions to create the flag banner and ornament tree as well as a 20% coupon from Amy for a one time purchase of patterns, surfaces and books and other 'treats' as well. I am also offering a 20% off one-time use coupon for members only. You can read more about the club on Amy's blog here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/2017/02/27/classic-halloween-ornie-club/#more-6265

The 12 ornaments are absolutely adorable!










I will be painting them as well! Each one is done on a chalky base but embellished with beautiful ground glass glitter!










The painting is not difficult and at a level that even a beginner will have wonderful results! I am going to be painting a set myself and I will certainly share my progress with you all! I have some ideas about some things that I will be sharing, too, so hopefully, you will learn some new techniques that you will be able to apply to your other creative endeavors.

Sign ups have started for the club already so that I am able to provide her with the wood pieces in a timely manner. She already has lots of members, and I expect the club will be wildly popular. I don't believe there is a time limit to sign up, but by letting us know early, we can better prepare for getting you your patterns and ornaments with the first mailing. I hope you go check it out.  Register by sending your email address for paypal invoice and mailing address for shipment to [email protected] before May 1st.

I was going to tell you of some other adventures that I am working on, but I think I will save that for another day. I have a full day of cutting orders again and want to head up to the shop as soon as I can. Hopefully, I will post more often and keep my posts shorter so you can read them quickly.

I absolutely LOVE working with other designers on these projects. While I have MANY new ideas of my own, I love the thrill of working with some of the ladies that I have admired and respected. I think it is a win/win/win for ALL of us - designers and those who create our projects. It is both fun and exciting and helps us all expand our thinking and skills! The old saying "two heads are better than one" really does apply here. I hope you all agree.

I wish you all a lovely day today! I hope you enjoy your day and do something that makes your heart sing! Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *More Great Adventures*
> 
> As usual, it has been a wild and crazy week. Monday was spent finishing up sending out orders and (what else?) organizing some more! I suppose when I get on a roll, I really get into it. My office, as well as my shop, is so fine tuned right now it is amazing. I only have one more section to do that houses my needlework and embroidery supplies and I am totally good to go! That section isn't too bad, though, and I think that will need to wait for another time. I have so much to do to move forward! I have so many exciting things that are coming up soon and I can't wait to share them with you!
> 
> I will begin by talking about a project that I am doing with Amy Joanne Mogish. (You can visit her website and see her wonderful work and read her blog at https://classicamyjoanne.com/) Amy and I have worked together on some other things where she provided beautiful designs and I cut her wood pieces for her. She is a very talented artist and has her own unique style that I absolutely love. When she asked me if I would like to work on another project with her, I was on board in a millisecond! I couldn't wait to hear what she had in mind.
> 
> The project is what Amy calls her "Classic Halloween Ornie Club".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it works is that the members will be sent four mailings, to be sent out in June, July, August and September. Each mailing will consist of three patterns and three two-piece bevel-ornaments to paint. The members will also receive instructions to create the flag banner and ornament tree as well as a 20% coupon from Amy for a one time purchase of patterns, surfaces and books and other 'treats' as well. I am also offering a 20% off one-time use coupon for members only. You can read more about the club on Amy's blog here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/2017/02/27/classic-halloween-ornie-club/#more-6265
> 
> The 12 ornaments are absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting them as well! Each one is done on a chalky base but embellished with beautiful ground glass glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The painting is not difficult and at a level that even a beginner will have wonderful results! I am going to be painting a set myself and I will certainly share my progress with you all! I have some ideas about some things that I will be sharing, too, so hopefully, you will learn some new techniques that you will be able to apply to your other creative endeavors.
> 
> Sign ups have started for the club already so that I am able to provide her with the wood pieces in a timely manner. She already has lots of members, and I expect the club will be wildly popular. I don't believe there is a time limit to sign up, but by letting us know early, we can better prepare for getting you your patterns and ornaments with the first mailing. I hope you go check it out.  Register by sending your email address for paypal invoice and mailing address for shipment to [email protected] before May 1st.
> 
> I was going to tell you of some other adventures that I am working on, but I think I will save that for another day. I have a full day of cutting orders again and want to head up to the shop as soon as I can. Hopefully, I will post more often and keep my posts shorter so you can read them quickly.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE working with other designers on these projects. While I have MANY new ideas of my own, I love the thrill of working with some of the ladies that I have admired and respected. I think it is a win/win/win for ALL of us - designers and those who create our projects. It is both fun and exciting and helps us all expand our thinking and skills! The old saying "two heads are better than one" really does apply here. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today! I hope you enjoy your day and do something that makes your heart sing! Happy Thursday to you all!


Very nice and interesting, Now that I have a device that brings me great high speed internet to my home out in the country, I can feel more free to check out your blogs and other things, hopefully have time for yours. I love art work as I have two sisters that are artists. I tend to concentrate on creative wood work. Wish I had more time and energy.
I am able to upload my own video's now. Paid 10$ a gigabyte with my cell phone, now I can get 250 for 75$. What a difference, I can go bonkers now. I signed up for the 60$ plan so I don't go completely nuts. I am still OK now as I only got it yesterday. Available for all rural Canada, through Telus, subsidised by the government. Hahoo…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *More Great Adventures*
> 
> As usual, it has been a wild and crazy week. Monday was spent finishing up sending out orders and (what else?) organizing some more! I suppose when I get on a roll, I really get into it. My office, as well as my shop, is so fine tuned right now it is amazing. I only have one more section to do that houses my needlework and embroidery supplies and I am totally good to go! That section isn't too bad, though, and I think that will need to wait for another time. I have so much to do to move forward! I have so many exciting things that are coming up soon and I can't wait to share them with you!
> 
> I will begin by talking about a project that I am doing with Amy Joanne Mogish. (You can visit her website and see her wonderful work and read her blog at https://classicamyjoanne.com/) Amy and I have worked together on some other things where she provided beautiful designs and I cut her wood pieces for her. She is a very talented artist and has her own unique style that I absolutely love. When she asked me if I would like to work on another project with her, I was on board in a millisecond! I couldn't wait to hear what she had in mind.
> 
> The project is what Amy calls her "Classic Halloween Ornie Club".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it works is that the members will be sent four mailings, to be sent out in June, July, August and September. Each mailing will consist of three patterns and three two-piece bevel-ornaments to paint. The members will also receive instructions to create the flag banner and ornament tree as well as a 20% coupon from Amy for a one time purchase of patterns, surfaces and books and other 'treats' as well. I am also offering a 20% off one-time use coupon for members only. You can read more about the club on Amy's blog here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/2017/02/27/classic-halloween-ornie-club/#more-6265
> 
> The 12 ornaments are absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting them as well! Each one is done on a chalky base but embellished with beautiful ground glass glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The painting is not difficult and at a level that even a beginner will have wonderful results! I am going to be painting a set myself and I will certainly share my progress with you all! I have some ideas about some things that I will be sharing, too, so hopefully, you will learn some new techniques that you will be able to apply to your other creative endeavors.
> 
> Sign ups have started for the club already so that I am able to provide her with the wood pieces in a timely manner. She already has lots of members, and I expect the club will be wildly popular. I don't believe there is a time limit to sign up, but by letting us know early, we can better prepare for getting you your patterns and ornaments with the first mailing. I hope you go check it out.  Register by sending your email address for paypal invoice and mailing address for shipment to [email protected] before May 1st.
> 
> I was going to tell you of some other adventures that I am working on, but I think I will save that for another day. I have a full day of cutting orders again and want to head up to the shop as soon as I can. Hopefully, I will post more often and keep my posts shorter so you can read them quickly.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE working with other designers on these projects. While I have MANY new ideas of my own, I love the thrill of working with some of the ladies that I have admired and respected. I think it is a win/win/win for ALL of us - designers and those who create our projects. It is both fun and exciting and helps us all expand our thinking and skills! The old saying "two heads are better than one" really does apply here. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today! I hope you enjoy your day and do something that makes your heart sing! Happy Thursday to you all!


Very cool ornaments. I like all the different shapes of the ornaments as well as the painting. What a wonderful way to get into painting - to join a group like this making ornaments. 
By the way, I got Jason's YouTube link from you a while back. He is an awesome wild life artist. My painting has been on the back burner but as the days get warmer and I can get outside, I'll get back to it. I do like spending time in the summer painting in the tent gazebo.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *More Great Adventures*
> 
> As usual, it has been a wild and crazy week. Monday was spent finishing up sending out orders and (what else?) organizing some more! I suppose when I get on a roll, I really get into it. My office, as well as my shop, is so fine tuned right now it is amazing. I only have one more section to do that houses my needlework and embroidery supplies and I am totally good to go! That section isn't too bad, though, and I think that will need to wait for another time. I have so much to do to move forward! I have so many exciting things that are coming up soon and I can't wait to share them with you!
> 
> I will begin by talking about a project that I am doing with Amy Joanne Mogish. (You can visit her website and see her wonderful work and read her blog at https://classicamyjoanne.com/) Amy and I have worked together on some other things where she provided beautiful designs and I cut her wood pieces for her. She is a very talented artist and has her own unique style that I absolutely love. When she asked me if I would like to work on another project with her, I was on board in a millisecond! I couldn't wait to hear what she had in mind.
> 
> The project is what Amy calls her "Classic Halloween Ornie Club".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it works is that the members will be sent four mailings, to be sent out in June, July, August and September. Each mailing will consist of three patterns and three two-piece bevel-ornaments to paint. The members will also receive instructions to create the flag banner and ornament tree as well as a 20% coupon from Amy for a one time purchase of patterns, surfaces and books and other 'treats' as well. I am also offering a 20% off one-time use coupon for members only. You can read more about the club on Amy's blog here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/2017/02/27/classic-halloween-ornie-club/#more-6265
> 
> The 12 ornaments are absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be painting them as well! Each one is done on a chalky base but embellished with beautiful ground glass glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The painting is not difficult and at a level that even a beginner will have wonderful results! I am going to be painting a set myself and I will certainly share my progress with you all! I have some ideas about some things that I will be sharing, too, so hopefully, you will learn some new techniques that you will be able to apply to your other creative endeavors.
> 
> Sign ups have started for the club already so that I am able to provide her with the wood pieces in a timely manner. She already has lots of members, and I expect the club will be wildly popular. I don't believe there is a time limit to sign up, but by letting us know early, we can better prepare for getting you your patterns and ornaments with the first mailing. I hope you go check it out.  Register by sending your email address for paypal invoice and mailing address for shipment to [email protected] before May 1st.
> 
> I was going to tell you of some other adventures that I am working on, but I think I will save that for another day. I have a full day of cutting orders again and want to head up to the shop as soon as I can. Hopefully, I will post more often and keep my posts shorter so you can read them quickly.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE working with other designers on these projects. While I have MANY new ideas of my own, I love the thrill of working with some of the ladies that I have admired and respected. I think it is a win/win/win for ALL of us - designers and those who create our projects. It is both fun and exciting and helps us all expand our thinking and skills! The old saying "two heads are better than one" really does apply here. I hope you all agree.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely day today! I hope you enjoy your day and do something that makes your heart sing! Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, both! I apologize for my tardiness in answering, but I have been swamped. That is a good thing, but it doesn't allow me to leisurely communicate like I used to be able to do. 

I am glad you have better service, Brian. I am lucky our area is pretty good. In all the years I have been here, I think we only lost internet once for a couple of hours. They are excellent at keeping up. 

Very - he is the best! Such a nice man, too. I have learned a lot from him and I enjoy his method of teaching. It allows us to retain our own styles. I can't wait to see your work. And YES - the ornament club is going to be FUN! I can't wait to get going on it! I am going to paint at least one set myself. 

Have a great weekend! xo Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Just "Wow"!*

I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.

I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.

Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.

The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.

While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.

Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!

Here is a photo of the finished group:










They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.

If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.

Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things. 

Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.

I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.

I really hope you all decide to join us.

We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.










It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!

So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.

Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"

I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Just "Wow"!*
> 
> I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.
> 
> I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.
> 
> The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.
> 
> While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.
> 
> Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.
> 
> If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.
> 
> Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things.
> 
> Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.
> 
> I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.
> 
> I really hope you all decide to join us.
> 
> We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


If I could get into this, the Noahs Ark group would be the one.. So many people do not believe in Noah and the world wide flood, despite the evidence, no matter where you go


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Just "Wow"!*
> 
> I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.
> 
> I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.
> 
> The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.
> 
> While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.
> 
> Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.
> 
> If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.
> 
> Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things.
> 
> Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.
> 
> I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.
> 
> I really hope you all decide to join us.
> 
> We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


Good to hear how much you are enjoying yourself.
As for the Ark Series, where are the unicorns? 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Just "Wow"!*
> 
> I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.
> 
> I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.
> 
> The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.
> 
> While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.
> 
> Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.
> 
> If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.
> 
> Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things.
> 
> Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.
> 
> I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.
> 
> I really hope you all decide to join us.
> 
> We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


The Noah's Ark ornaments are very beautiful and colourful. I'm with John - where are the Unicorns? 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just "Wow"!*
> 
> I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.
> 
> I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.
> 
> The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.
> 
> While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.
> 
> Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.
> 
> If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.
> 
> Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things.
> 
> Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.
> 
> I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.
> 
> I really hope you all decide to join us.
> 
> We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


Humm . . .Unicorns you say . . . I think they missed the boat! LOL!

Thank you all for stopping by. It will be an adventure to be sure. 

Happy weekend to you all!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Just "Wow"!*
> 
> I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.
> 
> I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.
> 
> The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.
> 
> While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.
> 
> Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.
> 
> If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.
> 
> Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things.
> 
> Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.
> 
> I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.
> 
> I really hope you all decide to join us.
> 
> We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


But who gave those mosquitoes their boarding passes?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Just "Wow"!*
> 
> I am very pleased with the way things are going these days. It seems that many of the things that I have been planning over the past several months are all coming into reality, and so far the result has been more than I could have ever asked for.
> 
> I love working with other designers. (Are you seeing a theme here?) Having a "partner in crime" that you admire and trust really does make a difference. Not only are you motivated to do your absolute best, but you also learn a great deal from a fellow artist. This knowledge and experience is something that is difficult to measure.
> 
> Yesterday, I spoke of my project that I have been working on with Amy Mogish of Classic Amy Joanne. While the launching of that project is still several weeks away, the response was really great and I am sure that it will be a smashing hit! I can't wait to paint the ornaments myself. It will be fun and I will also learn from Amy's techniques, which are new to me.
> 
> The other 'big project' that I have been working on is with one of my favorite designers ever - Lynne Andrews. Many of you who read know that Lynne is the wonderful designer who created the "12 Days" series that I am working on. (I am on Day 11 - times SIX sets! Almost done!) Last year I began a Facebook Support Group Page and we had, and are still having, a wonderful time painting, learning and making lasting friendships. I think that by the looks of it, this group will be doing the same. It promises to be a wonderful and fun creative experience for all - whether you are painting the project or not.
> 
> While I was busy getting surfaces ready and designing the dowel tree that will be used to display and present the ornaments, Lynne was busy painting and writing instructions. Both of us are like two peas in a pod. We are both happiest when we have lots of creative things going on at once. To say that we are in that situation now is an understatement.
> 
> Last evening, Lynne called and said she 'finished' with the ornaments. She sent me a picture of the full set with the larger plaque. This was the first time I saw everything together, too. While I knew without seeing anything that they would be good, I was still floored when I saw them. They were better than I could have ever imagined!
> 
> Here is a photo of the finished group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty darn cool! Lynne thought it would be a good time to 'reveal' the set on our group page - Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and on our other Facebook painting pages. The response was amazing! It seems that others are just as excited as we are with this wonderful project! Our group membership skyrocketed and everyone can't wait to begin.
> 
> If you want to join our group, you can click on the link to the page. We have this group as "closed" to keep out spammers, so we have to approve your membership. You don't have to be painting the pieces to join and it costs nothing. We are happy to have anyone there who wants to even just watch and encourage the members.
> 
> Lynne will be posting some great, short videos which will show techniques. We all will be there to share tips and answer questions and it is modeled after a face-to-face painting groups. The sole purpose of the group is to share creativity and joy. If it is anything like our "12 Days" group, it will be a wonderful success. I see that many of the same members joined so I expect only good things.
> 
> Lynne will be selling the patterns for the series on her website at http://www.lynneandrews.com. She is getting them posted there this weekend.
> 
> I am selling the Ark ornament and plaque pieces on my own site on the "Surfaces" page: http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces . I have lots of orders already and I will be doing my best to get them out as quickly as possible. I tried to have a stockpile of some extras, but they went out the door immediately. It is a good problem to have, though, and I am sure everyone understands if there is a slight delay in getting their orders.
> 
> I really hope you all decide to join us.
> 
> We are also doing a site update tomorrow. For those of you who are interested in our scrolling patterns, Keith's wonderful offer on this Self-Framing Leaf Bordered set will expire tonight. I want to be sure you know so if you are considering it, now is the time to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great deal and the plaques are just beautiful! Every one of them is filled with detail!
> 
> So that is it for today. I have to get to my cutting and work. You can look for an update tomorrow as we are sending out a newsletter.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support of our little business. All I can say is just "Wow!"
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend. Happy Friday to you all!


Yes, they are crafty little devils!


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Business of Running a Business*

I think that most who hear that I design for my living and have my own business have visions of me spending my days in the dreamy wonderland of creating. . . lolling away the hours overlooking the rolling meadow or gazing out to the ocean, drawing or painting my heart out to the sound of the lapping water on the beach. It is truly a wonderful thought, isn't it?

While I have been able to experience days such as I described, they are few and far in between. As our little business grows, the daily part of running it seems to take up more and more time and less time is left to be creative.

I am not complaining about this at all. I am thrilled and amazed at the directions we are heading. I truly enjoy every part of the business and as I often say, switching from wearing one hat to another keeps me excited and 'hungry' for the next new project. There is not really time to get stale and burned out. There is always something wonderful ahead.

The unfortunate thing that I find about cutting lots and lots of wood pieces is that it doesn't really make exciting blog material. Here is a photo of two days' work:










It doesn't really thrill most of you, does it? LOL!

But it DOES thrill those who ordered from me, as they are looking at their 'future heirlooms' as I call them and dreaming of how they will look finished. (I must admit, I do that, too! That is one of the best part of 'knowing' your customers. You get to imagine the wonderful places that these pieces will travel and the amazing transformation they will take with the touch of the magic brush!)

OK. I am a little romantic about it. But it really is true. Being both a woodworker AND a painter helps me understand things a little better. Things like the importance of accurate cutting and the thrill of taking a piece out of the box and NOT having to touch it with a sander. These are the things that painters look for when buying surfaces. This quality, I feel, will be my 'edge'. The positive reinforcement that I receive from my customers only makes me want to strive to do even better. It really makes a difference.

After cutting on Friday and Saturday, I then needed to pack this first batch of many that will be heading out the door. Fortunately, Keith's mom came over and helped me pack up the shipment. It truly takes most of a day to get to this point:










If things keep on going in this direction, I may have to hire her permanently. We had a dinner of "Subway" to thank her for helping (which wasn't our usual meal when mom is over). But Keith said, "even slave labor has to eat", so I sent in the kitties to offer up some extra cuddles to show our gratitude. They seemed to do the job. 

The week for me will be a cycle of cut and pack. This pile was about a quarter of what was ordered over the weekend, so I have a lot on my plate and you may not hear from me too much. But have no fear, I will be busy dreaming of the beach and the rolling waves and of all my new projects that I will be drawing and cutting and painting while I am doing these orders. By the time I finish, I will be anxious to start to see them come to life. Hopefully, there will be a burst of projects then. I can't wait to show you all what I am thinking of!

On a final note today, I wanted to show you Keith's new design:










His SLDK710 Filigree Standing Tree pattern is already a big hit. We did an update to our site on Saturday and we were happy at how many loved this pattern. I am sure that Keith will be working on similar patterns that will enhance your holiday decorating. They should be awesome.

That is all for today. I have to get to my shop and get busy. To all those who ordered - thank you so much. You all make my life fun and exciting and I enjoy working for you so, so much.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business of Running a Business*
> 
> I think that most who hear that I design for my living and have my own business have visions of me spending my days in the dreamy wonderland of creating. . . lolling away the hours overlooking the rolling meadow or gazing out to the ocean, drawing or painting my heart out to the sound of the lapping water on the beach. It is truly a wonderful thought, isn't it?
> 
> While I have been able to experience days such as I described, they are few and far in between. As our little business grows, the daily part of running it seems to take up more and more time and less time is left to be creative.
> 
> I am not complaining about this at all. I am thrilled and amazed at the directions we are heading. I truly enjoy every part of the business and as I often say, switching from wearing one hat to another keeps me excited and 'hungry' for the next new project. There is not really time to get stale and burned out. There is always something wonderful ahead.
> 
> The unfortunate thing that I find about cutting lots and lots of wood pieces is that it doesn't really make exciting blog material. Here is a photo of two days' work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really thrill most of you, does it? LOL!
> 
> But it DOES thrill those who ordered from me, as they are looking at their 'future heirlooms' as I call them and dreaming of how they will look finished. (I must admit, I do that, too! That is one of the best part of 'knowing' your customers. You get to imagine the wonderful places that these pieces will travel and the amazing transformation they will take with the touch of the magic brush!)
> 
> OK. I am a little romantic about it. But it really is true. Being both a woodworker AND a painter helps me understand things a little better. Things like the importance of accurate cutting and the thrill of taking a piece out of the box and NOT having to touch it with a sander. These are the things that painters look for when buying surfaces. This quality, I feel, will be my 'edge'. The positive reinforcement that I receive from my customers only makes me want to strive to do even better. It really makes a difference.
> 
> After cutting on Friday and Saturday, I then needed to pack this first batch of many that will be heading out the door. Fortunately, Keith's mom came over and helped me pack up the shipment. It truly takes most of a day to get to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things keep on going in this direction, I may have to hire her permanently. We had a dinner of "Subway" to thank her for helping (which wasn't our usual meal when mom is over). But Keith said, "even slave labor has to eat", so I sent in the kitties to offer up some extra cuddles to show our gratitude. They seemed to do the job.
> 
> The week for me will be a cycle of cut and pack. This pile was about a quarter of what was ordered over the weekend, so I have a lot on my plate and you may not hear from me too much. But have no fear, I will be busy dreaming of the beach and the rolling waves and of all my new projects that I will be drawing and cutting and painting while I am doing these orders. By the time I finish, I will be anxious to start to see them come to life. Hopefully, there will be a burst of projects then. I can't wait to show you all what I am thinking of!
> 
> On a final note today, I wanted to show you Keith's new design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK710 Filigree Standing Tree pattern is already a big hit. We did an update to our site on Saturday and we were happy at how many loved this pattern. I am sure that Keith will be working on similar patterns that will enhance your holiday decorating. They should be awesome.
> 
> That is all for today. I have to get to my shop and get busy. To all those who ordered - thank you so much. You all make my life fun and exciting and I enjoy working for you so, so much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


I am always amazed at your schedule and always thought you had your nose to the grindstone and not in la la land. beware a business is suppose to grow, you know what that means, if you are going to keep up you will have to work an extra shift. No sleep, no watching the wave come in, just waves of exhaustion. Your in a real fix.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business of Running a Business*
> 
> I think that most who hear that I design for my living and have my own business have visions of me spending my days in the dreamy wonderland of creating. . . lolling away the hours overlooking the rolling meadow or gazing out to the ocean, drawing or painting my heart out to the sound of the lapping water on the beach. It is truly a wonderful thought, isn't it?
> 
> While I have been able to experience days such as I described, they are few and far in between. As our little business grows, the daily part of running it seems to take up more and more time and less time is left to be creative.
> 
> I am not complaining about this at all. I am thrilled and amazed at the directions we are heading. I truly enjoy every part of the business and as I often say, switching from wearing one hat to another keeps me excited and 'hungry' for the next new project. There is not really time to get stale and burned out. There is always something wonderful ahead.
> 
> The unfortunate thing that I find about cutting lots and lots of wood pieces is that it doesn't really make exciting blog material. Here is a photo of two days' work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really thrill most of you, does it? LOL!
> 
> But it DOES thrill those who ordered from me, as they are looking at their 'future heirlooms' as I call them and dreaming of how they will look finished. (I must admit, I do that, too! That is one of the best part of 'knowing' your customers. You get to imagine the wonderful places that these pieces will travel and the amazing transformation they will take with the touch of the magic brush!)
> 
> OK. I am a little romantic about it. But it really is true. Being both a woodworker AND a painter helps me understand things a little better. Things like the importance of accurate cutting and the thrill of taking a piece out of the box and NOT having to touch it with a sander. These are the things that painters look for when buying surfaces. This quality, I feel, will be my 'edge'. The positive reinforcement that I receive from my customers only makes me want to strive to do even better. It really makes a difference.
> 
> After cutting on Friday and Saturday, I then needed to pack this first batch of many that will be heading out the door. Fortunately, Keith's mom came over and helped me pack up the shipment. It truly takes most of a day to get to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things keep on going in this direction, I may have to hire her permanently. We had a dinner of "Subway" to thank her for helping (which wasn't our usual meal when mom is over). But Keith said, "even slave labor has to eat", so I sent in the kitties to offer up some extra cuddles to show our gratitude. They seemed to do the job.
> 
> The week for me will be a cycle of cut and pack. This pile was about a quarter of what was ordered over the weekend, so I have a lot on my plate and you may not hear from me too much. But have no fear, I will be busy dreaming of the beach and the rolling waves and of all my new projects that I will be drawing and cutting and painting while I am doing these orders. By the time I finish, I will be anxious to start to see them come to life. Hopefully, there will be a burst of projects then. I can't wait to show you all what I am thinking of!
> 
> On a final note today, I wanted to show you Keith's new design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK710 Filigree Standing Tree pattern is already a big hit. We did an update to our site on Saturday and we were happy at how many loved this pattern. I am sure that Keith will be working on similar patterns that will enhance your holiday decorating. They should be awesome.
> 
> That is all for today. I have to get to my shop and get busy. To all those who ordered - thank you so much. You all make my life fun and exciting and I enjoy working for you so, so much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


It's great to see your business growing so much and to see you branching out into different areas of creativity. Keith's filigree trees are beautiful! it's still too cold here for workshop time. I keep hoping!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Business of Running a Business*
> 
> I think that most who hear that I design for my living and have my own business have visions of me spending my days in the dreamy wonderland of creating. . . lolling away the hours overlooking the rolling meadow or gazing out to the ocean, drawing or painting my heart out to the sound of the lapping water on the beach. It is truly a wonderful thought, isn't it?
> 
> While I have been able to experience days such as I described, they are few and far in between. As our little business grows, the daily part of running it seems to take up more and more time and less time is left to be creative.
> 
> I am not complaining about this at all. I am thrilled and amazed at the directions we are heading. I truly enjoy every part of the business and as I often say, switching from wearing one hat to another keeps me excited and 'hungry' for the next new project. There is not really time to get stale and burned out. There is always something wonderful ahead.
> 
> The unfortunate thing that I find about cutting lots and lots of wood pieces is that it doesn't really make exciting blog material. Here is a photo of two days' work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really thrill most of you, does it? LOL!
> 
> But it DOES thrill those who ordered from me, as they are looking at their 'future heirlooms' as I call them and dreaming of how they will look finished. (I must admit, I do that, too! That is one of the best part of 'knowing' your customers. You get to imagine the wonderful places that these pieces will travel and the amazing transformation they will take with the touch of the magic brush!)
> 
> OK. I am a little romantic about it. But it really is true. Being both a woodworker AND a painter helps me understand things a little better. Things like the importance of accurate cutting and the thrill of taking a piece out of the box and NOT having to touch it with a sander. These are the things that painters look for when buying surfaces. This quality, I feel, will be my 'edge'. The positive reinforcement that I receive from my customers only makes me want to strive to do even better. It really makes a difference.
> 
> After cutting on Friday and Saturday, I then needed to pack this first batch of many that will be heading out the door. Fortunately, Keith's mom came over and helped me pack up the shipment. It truly takes most of a day to get to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things keep on going in this direction, I may have to hire her permanently. We had a dinner of "Subway" to thank her for helping (which wasn't our usual meal when mom is over). But Keith said, "even slave labor has to eat", so I sent in the kitties to offer up some extra cuddles to show our gratitude. They seemed to do the job.
> 
> The week for me will be a cycle of cut and pack. This pile was about a quarter of what was ordered over the weekend, so I have a lot on my plate and you may not hear from me too much. But have no fear, I will be busy dreaming of the beach and the rolling waves and of all my new projects that I will be drawing and cutting and painting while I am doing these orders. By the time I finish, I will be anxious to start to see them come to life. Hopefully, there will be a burst of projects then. I can't wait to show you all what I am thinking of!
> 
> On a final note today, I wanted to show you Keith's new design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK710 Filigree Standing Tree pattern is already a big hit. We did an update to our site on Saturday and we were happy at how many loved this pattern. I am sure that Keith will be working on similar patterns that will enhance your holiday decorating. They should be awesome.
> 
> That is all for today. I have to get to my shop and get busy. To all those who ordered - thank you so much. You all make my life fun and exciting and I enjoy working for you so, so much.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday!


Thank you both for the nice comments. I am "pacing myself" and quitting up at the shop by 6pm each night. I call it "survival".  I am thrilled at how the business is growing. So many wonderful possibilities!

I will just keep on moving forward!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*All That Glitters*

It has been a wild and incredibly busy week. I have spent most of my days up in my shop, working on cutting my wood orders. It is difficult to call it 'work' because I do enjoy doing what I do so much. With the release of Lynne Andrew's Noah's Ark series last week, there has been a huge rush to purchase the wood pieces from me. Along with this have been our regular orders and all the other business tasks. I never in my wildest dreams could have imagined being in such a wonderful and productive place for our business. I am so grateful.

In order to keep my sanity and not get burned out in the process, I have been adhering to a strict limit of my time in the shop. I have been closing things up at 6 pm (or thereabouts) and I have allowed myself the evenings to be 'free' to do as I please. After all - I get up pretty early and start answering emails and doing paperwork early - not to mention this blog - and I am smart enough to realize that if I spend every waking hour pushing myself hard, it won't be long before I either get sick or tired of doing it. I have to have some down time, too. I have made this apparent to those who see me online and I have sent messages to my customers who ordered that I am doing my best and it may take a little longer than the usual 1-2 days for me to ship things out. Everyone so far has been wonderfully understanding and hasn't had a problem with it. Sometimes just hearing the words (or reading them) from people makes all the difference in the world. Instead of feeling tense and pressure about the influx of orders, I feel happy and thrilled. That is how it should be.

With that said, after a day in the shop yesterday, I spent my evening 'playing'. When Keith went to the "postie" (my word for mail) I had received one of my shipments that I ordered of alcohol ink. I was beyond excited! Last week I was looking for some German Glass Glitter in black for some new Halloween designs and to use when I paint the designs from Amy Mogish's upcoming Halloween Ornament Club. (You can read about that HERE. It is going to be AMAZING!)

I have done several projects now with Amy, providing the wood pieces for her adorable painting projects, and it has been a lovely relationship. For Christmas this past season, she sent me this beautiful "Glitter House" (which is much like the German "Putz Glitter Houses". Google them if you want to know more!)










When I saw the house, I knew that it would fit just beautifully with my skating pond scene that I have set up on my sideboard for the winter:










What I noticed most about this charming piece was the incredible shine of the glitter that Amy used:










The sparkle was amazing and it was not like anything I have ever seen. (And you know how I love sparkle!)

I asked Amy and she said that it was German Glass Glitter. She said it came in colors and she used black for her Halloween ornaments for the upcoming club. I knew I had to have some.

I began my search online and found that it was very expensive. A small package (about a tablespoon) ranged in price from about $6 US to about $15. And that was prior to shipping to Canada! I am not a cheap person, but I know I would be using LOTS of this for subsequent projects so I kept up the search. (Yes - that is what I do in my time off!)

Amy had told me that she used FloraCraft Diamond Dust for the clear on my house and I also looked for that. I found a sizable jar (14 oz) on Amazon.ca for about $16 CDN with free shipping. (It is also on Amazon.com for those in the States)










I received it very quickly and it is truly beautiful. It is fine shards of glass. "Flakes", if you will.










The shine is awesome! I was thrilled with it, but me being me, I wanted it in COLORS. So I kept searching. . .

In my internet travels, I came across a photo of someone using Alcohol Ink to 'dye' the glass glitter. I researched further and found a video of her doing just that. I had questions about it, though, as the video was very brief. So I looked up Alcohol Ink and came across the Pinata brand by Jacquard.










They had a nice sampler "Exciter Pack" on Amazon.ca and I jumped in and bought it. I am still waiting for it now, but after I ordered, I remembered that Dharma Trading out of California carries Jacquard products and I checked to see. They do carry the FULL LINE of "Pinata" inks! and the Exciter Pack that I bought the day before was about half the cost of what I paid! (Live and learn!) But I decided to order up on the colors that were not included in the "Exciter Pack" and they arrived yesterday. (I am still waiting for the Black, but it should be here any day!)

They had a light orange color that they called "Tangerine" and I tried that first. I put some of the glass flakes in a glass bowl. (NOTE: This is GLASS - It is NOT for using with kids and you need to be very careful with it. It is for decorations that are to be respected and not "played with" or handled, as the glass can 'bite' you if you get it on your hands. Do not use near kids or pets and keep it tucked away. Use COMMON SENSE!)

I added a couple of drops of the Tangerine ink and stirred it around with a fork. At first, it stuck to the drops, but the fork broke the pieces apart and distributed the color evenly after a couple of minutes. On the video, the girl used a ziploc bag, but I felt the static in the bag would make the glass stick and hard to get out. I like the bowl better. I liked the white bowl, too because I could really see the color and also when I cleaned I was sure that none was left in it.










The result was stunning!










I made some in Chili Pepper red next with the same beautiful result.










Finally, I tried the Metallic Silver to see if the metallic would dull the glass.










I am thrilled to say it looked like Mercury Glass almost, similar to a mirror. This will be a wonderful addition to my creative arsenal!

The shine is simply amazing:










I wish that the pictures did it justice. I can't wait to try them on real projects!

I posted this on a painting page and there were several questions from the girls. I am going to do further testing to see how this works in practical application. It was late when I finished up and I promised a post about the process this morning. Amy says she uses clear-drying white craft glue to adhere her glass to her houses and ornaments. I will try that with a couple of common brands. I also suggest that the glitter is applied OVER varnish and that you do NOT varnish over it. I never varnish over my glitter, anyway. I would think it would dull the beautiful shine that sets the glass glitter apart from the plastic stuff.

I am also going to see how it works with different bases, although I think that dried acrylic sealer wouldn't pose any type of issues at all. The Alcohol ink does reconstitute using alcohol. So that will be avoided in order to avoid running. Again - common sense prevails.

Any tests that you all have tried is also welcome. I promise to explore this subject further. But for now, I am THRILLED that I have found a very economical solution to colored glass glitter! I think it has lots of promise.

That is all for today. I am going to be packing up orders all day and called in the reserves (Keith's mom!) to help me.

I hope you all have a wonderful day and a great weekend. Enjoy it to the fullest and have lots of fun! 

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## jaygrey

scrollgirl said:


> *All That Glitters*
> 
> It has been a wild and incredibly busy week. I have spent most of my days up in my shop, working on cutting my wood orders. It is difficult to call it 'work' because I do enjoy doing what I do so much. With the release of Lynne Andrew's Noah's Ark series last week, there has been a huge rush to purchase the wood pieces from me. Along with this have been our regular orders and all the other business tasks. I never in my wildest dreams could have imagined being in such a wonderful and productive place for our business. I am so grateful.
> 
> In order to keep my sanity and not get burned out in the process, I have been adhering to a strict limit of my time in the shop. I have been closing things up at 6 pm (or thereabouts) and I have allowed myself the evenings to be 'free' to do as I please. After all - I get up pretty early and start answering emails and doing paperwork early - not to mention this blog - and I am smart enough to realize that if I spend every waking hour pushing myself hard, it won't be long before I either get sick or tired of doing it. I have to have some down time, too. I have made this apparent to those who see me online and I have sent messages to my customers who ordered that I am doing my best and it may take a little longer than the usual 1-2 days for me to ship things out. Everyone so far has been wonderfully understanding and hasn't had a problem with it. Sometimes just hearing the words (or reading them) from people makes all the difference in the world. Instead of feeling tense and pressure about the influx of orders, I feel happy and thrilled. That is how it should be.
> 
> With that said, after a day in the shop yesterday, I spent my evening 'playing'. When Keith went to the "postie" (my word for mail) I had received one of my shipments that I ordered of alcohol ink. I was beyond excited! Last week I was looking for some German Glass Glitter in black for some new Halloween designs and to use when I paint the designs from Amy Mogish's upcoming Halloween Ornament Club. (You can read about that HERE. It is going to be AMAZING!)
> 
> I have done several projects now with Amy, providing the wood pieces for her adorable painting projects, and it has been a lovely relationship. For Christmas this past season, she sent me this beautiful "Glitter House" (which is much like the German "Putz Glitter Houses". Google them if you want to know more!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw the house, I knew that it would fit just beautifully with my skating pond scene that I have set up on my sideboard for the winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I noticed most about this charming piece was the incredible shine of the glitter that Amy used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sparkle was amazing and it was not like anything I have ever seen. (And you know how I love sparkle!)
> 
> I asked Amy and she said that it was German Glass Glitter. She said it came in colors and she used black for her Halloween ornaments for the upcoming club. I knew I had to have some.
> 
> I began my search online and found that it was very expensive. A small package (about a tablespoon) ranged in price from about $6 US to about $15. And that was prior to shipping to Canada! I am not a cheap person, but I know I would be using LOTS of this for subsequent projects so I kept up the search. (Yes - that is what I do in my time off!)
> 
> Amy had told me that she used FloraCraft Diamond Dust for the clear on my house and I also looked for that. I found a sizable jar (14 oz) on Amazon.ca for about $16 CDN with free shipping. (It is also on Amazon.com for those in the States)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received it very quickly and it is truly beautiful. It is fine shards of glass. "Flakes", if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shine is awesome! I was thrilled with it, but me being me, I wanted it in COLORS. So I kept searching. . .
> 
> In my internet travels, I came across a photo of someone using Alcohol Ink to 'dye' the glass glitter. I researched further and found a video of her doing just that. I had questions about it, though, as the video was very brief. So I looked up Alcohol Ink and came across the Pinata brand by Jacquard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a nice sampler "Exciter Pack" on Amazon.ca and I jumped in and bought it. I am still waiting for it now, but after I ordered, I remembered that Dharma Trading out of California carries Jacquard products and I checked to see. They do carry the FULL LINE of "Pinata" inks! and the Exciter Pack that I bought the day before was about half the cost of what I paid! (Live and learn!) But I decided to order up on the colors that were not included in the "Exciter Pack" and they arrived yesterday. (I am still waiting for the Black, but it should be here any day!)
> 
> They had a light orange color that they called "Tangerine" and I tried that first. I put some of the glass flakes in a glass bowl. (NOTE: This is GLASS - It is NOT for using with kids and you need to be very careful with it. It is for decorations that are to be respected and not "played with" or handled, as the glass can 'bite' you if you get it on your hands. Do not use near kids or pets and keep it tucked away. Use COMMON SENSE!)
> 
> I added a couple of drops of the Tangerine ink and stirred it around with a fork. At first, it stuck to the drops, but the fork broke the pieces apart and distributed the color evenly after a couple of minutes. On the video, the girl used a ziploc bag, but I felt the static in the bag would make the glass stick and hard to get out. I like the bowl better. I liked the white bowl, too because I could really see the color and also when I cleaned I was sure that none was left in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some in Chili Pepper red next with the same beautiful result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tried the Metallic Silver to see if the metallic would dull the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled to say it looked like Mercury Glass almost, similar to a mirror. This will be a wonderful addition to my creative arsenal!
> 
> The shine is simply amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that the pictures did it justice. I can't wait to try them on real projects!
> 
> I posted this on a painting page and there were several questions from the girls. I am going to do further testing to see how this works in practical application. It was late when I finished up and I promised a post about the process this morning. Amy says she uses clear-drying white craft glue to adhere her glass to her houses and ornaments. I will try that with a couple of common brands. I also suggest that the glitter is applied OVER varnish and that you do NOT varnish over it. I never varnish over my glitter, anyway. I would think it would dull the beautiful shine that sets the glass glitter apart from the plastic stuff.
> 
> I am also going to see how it works with different bases, although I think that dried acrylic sealer wouldn't pose any type of issues at all. The Alcohol ink does reconstitute using alcohol. So that will be avoided in order to avoid running. Again - common sense prevails.
> 
> Any tests that you all have tried is also welcome. I promise to explore this subject further. But for now, I am THRILLED that I have found a very economical solution to colored glass glitter! I think it has lots of promise.
> 
> That is all for today. I am going to be packing up orders all day and called in the reserves (Keith's mom!) to help me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and a great weekend. Enjoy it to the fullest and have lots of fun!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


very beautiful! I'll send this post of yours to one of my friends from paper writing service. I believe she'll enjoy reading it as she is also into handmade things. By the way, she's a really good writer.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *All That Glitters*
> 
> It has been a wild and incredibly busy week. I have spent most of my days up in my shop, working on cutting my wood orders. It is difficult to call it 'work' because I do enjoy doing what I do so much. With the release of Lynne Andrew's Noah's Ark series last week, there has been a huge rush to purchase the wood pieces from me. Along with this have been our regular orders and all the other business tasks. I never in my wildest dreams could have imagined being in such a wonderful and productive place for our business. I am so grateful.
> 
> In order to keep my sanity and not get burned out in the process, I have been adhering to a strict limit of my time in the shop. I have been closing things up at 6 pm (or thereabouts) and I have allowed myself the evenings to be 'free' to do as I please. After all - I get up pretty early and start answering emails and doing paperwork early - not to mention this blog - and I am smart enough to realize that if I spend every waking hour pushing myself hard, it won't be long before I either get sick or tired of doing it. I have to have some down time, too. I have made this apparent to those who see me online and I have sent messages to my customers who ordered that I am doing my best and it may take a little longer than the usual 1-2 days for me to ship things out. Everyone so far has been wonderfully understanding and hasn't had a problem with it. Sometimes just hearing the words (or reading them) from people makes all the difference in the world. Instead of feeling tense and pressure about the influx of orders, I feel happy and thrilled. That is how it should be.
> 
> With that said, after a day in the shop yesterday, I spent my evening 'playing'. When Keith went to the "postie" (my word for mail) I had received one of my shipments that I ordered of alcohol ink. I was beyond excited! Last week I was looking for some German Glass Glitter in black for some new Halloween designs and to use when I paint the designs from Amy Mogish's upcoming Halloween Ornament Club. (You can read about that HERE. It is going to be AMAZING!)
> 
> I have done several projects now with Amy, providing the wood pieces for her adorable painting projects, and it has been a lovely relationship. For Christmas this past season, she sent me this beautiful "Glitter House" (which is much like the German "Putz Glitter Houses". Google them if you want to know more!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw the house, I knew that it would fit just beautifully with my skating pond scene that I have set up on my sideboard for the winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I noticed most about this charming piece was the incredible shine of the glitter that Amy used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sparkle was amazing and it was not like anything I have ever seen. (And you know how I love sparkle!)
> 
> I asked Amy and she said that it was German Glass Glitter. She said it came in colors and she used black for her Halloween ornaments for the upcoming club. I knew I had to have some.
> 
> I began my search online and found that it was very expensive. A small package (about a tablespoon) ranged in price from about $6 US to about $15. And that was prior to shipping to Canada! I am not a cheap person, but I know I would be using LOTS of this for subsequent projects so I kept up the search. (Yes - that is what I do in my time off!)
> 
> Amy had told me that she used FloraCraft Diamond Dust for the clear on my house and I also looked for that. I found a sizable jar (14 oz) on Amazon.ca for about $16 CDN with free shipping. (It is also on Amazon.com for those in the States)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received it very quickly and it is truly beautiful. It is fine shards of glass. "Flakes", if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shine is awesome! I was thrilled with it, but me being me, I wanted it in COLORS. So I kept searching. . .
> 
> In my internet travels, I came across a photo of someone using Alcohol Ink to 'dye' the glass glitter. I researched further and found a video of her doing just that. I had questions about it, though, as the video was very brief. So I looked up Alcohol Ink and came across the Pinata brand by Jacquard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a nice sampler "Exciter Pack" on Amazon.ca and I jumped in and bought it. I am still waiting for it now, but after I ordered, I remembered that Dharma Trading out of California carries Jacquard products and I checked to see. They do carry the FULL LINE of "Pinata" inks! and the Exciter Pack that I bought the day before was about half the cost of what I paid! (Live and learn!) But I decided to order up on the colors that were not included in the "Exciter Pack" and they arrived yesterday. (I am still waiting for the Black, but it should be here any day!)
> 
> They had a light orange color that they called "Tangerine" and I tried that first. I put some of the glass flakes in a glass bowl. (NOTE: This is GLASS - It is NOT for using with kids and you need to be very careful with it. It is for decorations that are to be respected and not "played with" or handled, as the glass can 'bite' you if you get it on your hands. Do not use near kids or pets and keep it tucked away. Use COMMON SENSE!)
> 
> I added a couple of drops of the Tangerine ink and stirred it around with a fork. At first, it stuck to the drops, but the fork broke the pieces apart and distributed the color evenly after a couple of minutes. On the video, the girl used a ziploc bag, but I felt the static in the bag would make the glass stick and hard to get out. I like the bowl better. I liked the white bowl, too because I could really see the color and also when I cleaned I was sure that none was left in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some in Chili Pepper red next with the same beautiful result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tried the Metallic Silver to see if the metallic would dull the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled to say it looked like Mercury Glass almost, similar to a mirror. This will be a wonderful addition to my creative arsenal!
> 
> The shine is simply amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that the pictures did it justice. I can't wait to try them on real projects!
> 
> I posted this on a painting page and there were several questions from the girls. I am going to do further testing to see how this works in practical application. It was late when I finished up and I promised a post about the process this morning. Amy says she uses clear-drying white craft glue to adhere her glass to her houses and ornaments. I will try that with a couple of common brands. I also suggest that the glitter is applied OVER varnish and that you do NOT varnish over it. I never varnish over my glitter, anyway. I would think it would dull the beautiful shine that sets the glass glitter apart from the plastic stuff.
> 
> I am also going to see how it works with different bases, although I think that dried acrylic sealer wouldn't pose any type of issues at all. The Alcohol ink does reconstitute using alcohol. So that will be avoided in order to avoid running. Again - common sense prevails.
> 
> Any tests that you all have tried is also welcome. I promise to explore this subject further. But for now, I am THRILLED that I have found a very economical solution to colored glass glitter! I think it has lots of promise.
> 
> That is all for today. I am going to be packing up orders all day and called in the reserves (Keith's mom!) to help me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and a great weekend. Enjoy it to the fullest and have lots of fun!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I do hope your expanding business does not completely crowd out your posts, to do a post like this would take me a long time and even for your nimble finger is a time commitment. It is so interesting learning about new products and to see how you use them.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *All That Glitters*
> 
> It has been a wild and incredibly busy week. I have spent most of my days up in my shop, working on cutting my wood orders. It is difficult to call it 'work' because I do enjoy doing what I do so much. With the release of Lynne Andrew's Noah's Ark series last week, there has been a huge rush to purchase the wood pieces from me. Along with this have been our regular orders and all the other business tasks. I never in my wildest dreams could have imagined being in such a wonderful and productive place for our business. I am so grateful.
> 
> In order to keep my sanity and not get burned out in the process, I have been adhering to a strict limit of my time in the shop. I have been closing things up at 6 pm (or thereabouts) and I have allowed myself the evenings to be 'free' to do as I please. After all - I get up pretty early and start answering emails and doing paperwork early - not to mention this blog - and I am smart enough to realize that if I spend every waking hour pushing myself hard, it won't be long before I either get sick or tired of doing it. I have to have some down time, too. I have made this apparent to those who see me online and I have sent messages to my customers who ordered that I am doing my best and it may take a little longer than the usual 1-2 days for me to ship things out. Everyone so far has been wonderfully understanding and hasn't had a problem with it. Sometimes just hearing the words (or reading them) from people makes all the difference in the world. Instead of feeling tense and pressure about the influx of orders, I feel happy and thrilled. That is how it should be.
> 
> With that said, after a day in the shop yesterday, I spent my evening 'playing'. When Keith went to the "postie" (my word for mail) I had received one of my shipments that I ordered of alcohol ink. I was beyond excited! Last week I was looking for some German Glass Glitter in black for some new Halloween designs and to use when I paint the designs from Amy Mogish's upcoming Halloween Ornament Club. (You can read about that HERE. It is going to be AMAZING!)
> 
> I have done several projects now with Amy, providing the wood pieces for her adorable painting projects, and it has been a lovely relationship. For Christmas this past season, she sent me this beautiful "Glitter House" (which is much like the German "Putz Glitter Houses". Google them if you want to know more!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw the house, I knew that it would fit just beautifully with my skating pond scene that I have set up on my sideboard for the winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I noticed most about this charming piece was the incredible shine of the glitter that Amy used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sparkle was amazing and it was not like anything I have ever seen. (And you know how I love sparkle!)
> 
> I asked Amy and she said that it was German Glass Glitter. She said it came in colors and she used black for her Halloween ornaments for the upcoming club. I knew I had to have some.
> 
> I began my search online and found that it was very expensive. A small package (about a tablespoon) ranged in price from about $6 US to about $15. And that was prior to shipping to Canada! I am not a cheap person, but I know I would be using LOTS of this for subsequent projects so I kept up the search. (Yes - that is what I do in my time off!)
> 
> Amy had told me that she used FloraCraft Diamond Dust for the clear on my house and I also looked for that. I found a sizable jar (14 oz) on Amazon.ca for about $16 CDN with free shipping. (It is also on Amazon.com for those in the States)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received it very quickly and it is truly beautiful. It is fine shards of glass. "Flakes", if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shine is awesome! I was thrilled with it, but me being me, I wanted it in COLORS. So I kept searching. . .
> 
> In my internet travels, I came across a photo of someone using Alcohol Ink to 'dye' the glass glitter. I researched further and found a video of her doing just that. I had questions about it, though, as the video was very brief. So I looked up Alcohol Ink and came across the Pinata brand by Jacquard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a nice sampler "Exciter Pack" on Amazon.ca and I jumped in and bought it. I am still waiting for it now, but after I ordered, I remembered that Dharma Trading out of California carries Jacquard products and I checked to see. They do carry the FULL LINE of "Pinata" inks! and the Exciter Pack that I bought the day before was about half the cost of what I paid! (Live and learn!) But I decided to order up on the colors that were not included in the "Exciter Pack" and they arrived yesterday. (I am still waiting for the Black, but it should be here any day!)
> 
> They had a light orange color that they called "Tangerine" and I tried that first. I put some of the glass flakes in a glass bowl. (NOTE: This is GLASS - It is NOT for using with kids and you need to be very careful with it. It is for decorations that are to be respected and not "played with" or handled, as the glass can 'bite' you if you get it on your hands. Do not use near kids or pets and keep it tucked away. Use COMMON SENSE!)
> 
> I added a couple of drops of the Tangerine ink and stirred it around with a fork. At first, it stuck to the drops, but the fork broke the pieces apart and distributed the color evenly after a couple of minutes. On the video, the girl used a ziploc bag, but I felt the static in the bag would make the glass stick and hard to get out. I like the bowl better. I liked the white bowl, too because I could really see the color and also when I cleaned I was sure that none was left in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some in Chili Pepper red next with the same beautiful result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tried the Metallic Silver to see if the metallic would dull the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled to say it looked like Mercury Glass almost, similar to a mirror. This will be a wonderful addition to my creative arsenal!
> 
> The shine is simply amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that the pictures did it justice. I can't wait to try them on real projects!
> 
> I posted this on a painting page and there were several questions from the girls. I am going to do further testing to see how this works in practical application. It was late when I finished up and I promised a post about the process this morning. Amy says she uses clear-drying white craft glue to adhere her glass to her houses and ornaments. I will try that with a couple of common brands. I also suggest that the glitter is applied OVER varnish and that you do NOT varnish over it. I never varnish over my glitter, anyway. I would think it would dull the beautiful shine that sets the glass glitter apart from the plastic stuff.
> 
> I am also going to see how it works with different bases, although I think that dried acrylic sealer wouldn't pose any type of issues at all. The Alcohol ink does reconstitute using alcohol. So that will be avoided in order to avoid running. Again - common sense prevails.
> 
> Any tests that you all have tried is also welcome. I promise to explore this subject further. But for now, I am THRILLED that I have found a very economical solution to colored glass glitter! I think it has lots of promise.
> 
> That is all for today. I am going to be packing up orders all day and called in the reserves (Keith's mom!) to help me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and a great weekend. Enjoy it to the fullest and have lots of fun!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Hi Sheila, thanks for sharing this product and your experience with it. There are so many new products on the market these days, it's hard to know what will work or not. Your input is always very welcome and well received. This looks like an awesome product especially when you can add colours. Looking forward to seeing more about it.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *All That Glitters*
> 
> It has been a wild and incredibly busy week. I have spent most of my days up in my shop, working on cutting my wood orders. It is difficult to call it 'work' because I do enjoy doing what I do so much. With the release of Lynne Andrew's Noah's Ark series last week, there has been a huge rush to purchase the wood pieces from me. Along with this have been our regular orders and all the other business tasks. I never in my wildest dreams could have imagined being in such a wonderful and productive place for our business. I am so grateful.
> 
> In order to keep my sanity and not get burned out in the process, I have been adhering to a strict limit of my time in the shop. I have been closing things up at 6 pm (or thereabouts) and I have allowed myself the evenings to be 'free' to do as I please. After all - I get up pretty early and start answering emails and doing paperwork early - not to mention this blog - and I am smart enough to realize that if I spend every waking hour pushing myself hard, it won't be long before I either get sick or tired of doing it. I have to have some down time, too. I have made this apparent to those who see me online and I have sent messages to my customers who ordered that I am doing my best and it may take a little longer than the usual 1-2 days for me to ship things out. Everyone so far has been wonderfully understanding and hasn't had a problem with it. Sometimes just hearing the words (or reading them) from people makes all the difference in the world. Instead of feeling tense and pressure about the influx of orders, I feel happy and thrilled. That is how it should be.
> 
> With that said, after a day in the shop yesterday, I spent my evening 'playing'. When Keith went to the "postie" (my word for mail) I had received one of my shipments that I ordered of alcohol ink. I was beyond excited! Last week I was looking for some German Glass Glitter in black for some new Halloween designs and to use when I paint the designs from Amy Mogish's upcoming Halloween Ornament Club. (You can read about that HERE. It is going to be AMAZING!)
> 
> I have done several projects now with Amy, providing the wood pieces for her adorable painting projects, and it has been a lovely relationship. For Christmas this past season, she sent me this beautiful "Glitter House" (which is much like the German "Putz Glitter Houses". Google them if you want to know more!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw the house, I knew that it would fit just beautifully with my skating pond scene that I have set up on my sideboard for the winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I noticed most about this charming piece was the incredible shine of the glitter that Amy used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sparkle was amazing and it was not like anything I have ever seen. (And you know how I love sparkle!)
> 
> I asked Amy and she said that it was German Glass Glitter. She said it came in colors and she used black for her Halloween ornaments for the upcoming club. I knew I had to have some.
> 
> I began my search online and found that it was very expensive. A small package (about a tablespoon) ranged in price from about $6 US to about $15. And that was prior to shipping to Canada! I am not a cheap person, but I know I would be using LOTS of this for subsequent projects so I kept up the search. (Yes - that is what I do in my time off!)
> 
> Amy had told me that she used FloraCraft Diamond Dust for the clear on my house and I also looked for that. I found a sizable jar (14 oz) on Amazon.ca for about $16 CDN with free shipping. (It is also on Amazon.com for those in the States)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received it very quickly and it is truly beautiful. It is fine shards of glass. "Flakes", if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shine is awesome! I was thrilled with it, but me being me, I wanted it in COLORS. So I kept searching. . .
> 
> In my internet travels, I came across a photo of someone using Alcohol Ink to 'dye' the glass glitter. I researched further and found a video of her doing just that. I had questions about it, though, as the video was very brief. So I looked up Alcohol Ink and came across the Pinata brand by Jacquard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a nice sampler "Exciter Pack" on Amazon.ca and I jumped in and bought it. I am still waiting for it now, but after I ordered, I remembered that Dharma Trading out of California carries Jacquard products and I checked to see. They do carry the FULL LINE of "Pinata" inks! and the Exciter Pack that I bought the day before was about half the cost of what I paid! (Live and learn!) But I decided to order up on the colors that were not included in the "Exciter Pack" and they arrived yesterday. (I am still waiting for the Black, but it should be here any day!)
> 
> They had a light orange color that they called "Tangerine" and I tried that first. I put some of the glass flakes in a glass bowl. (NOTE: This is GLASS - It is NOT for using with kids and you need to be very careful with it. It is for decorations that are to be respected and not "played with" or handled, as the glass can 'bite' you if you get it on your hands. Do not use near kids or pets and keep it tucked away. Use COMMON SENSE!)
> 
> I added a couple of drops of the Tangerine ink and stirred it around with a fork. At first, it stuck to the drops, but the fork broke the pieces apart and distributed the color evenly after a couple of minutes. On the video, the girl used a ziploc bag, but I felt the static in the bag would make the glass stick and hard to get out. I like the bowl better. I liked the white bowl, too because I could really see the color and also when I cleaned I was sure that none was left in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some in Chili Pepper red next with the same beautiful result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tried the Metallic Silver to see if the metallic would dull the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled to say it looked like Mercury Glass almost, similar to a mirror. This will be a wonderful addition to my creative arsenal!
> 
> The shine is simply amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that the pictures did it justice. I can't wait to try them on real projects!
> 
> I posted this on a painting page and there were several questions from the girls. I am going to do further testing to see how this works in practical application. It was late when I finished up and I promised a post about the process this morning. Amy says she uses clear-drying white craft glue to adhere her glass to her houses and ornaments. I will try that with a couple of common brands. I also suggest that the glitter is applied OVER varnish and that you do NOT varnish over it. I never varnish over my glitter, anyway. I would think it would dull the beautiful shine that sets the glass glitter apart from the plastic stuff.
> 
> I am also going to see how it works with different bases, although I think that dried acrylic sealer wouldn't pose any type of issues at all. The Alcohol ink does reconstitute using alcohol. So that will be avoided in order to avoid running. Again - common sense prevails.
> 
> Any tests that you all have tried is also welcome. I promise to explore this subject further. But for now, I am THRILLED that I have found a very economical solution to colored glass glitter! I think it has lots of promise.
> 
> That is all for today. I am going to be packing up orders all day and called in the reserves (Keith's mom!) to help me.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and a great weekend. Enjoy it to the fullest and have lots of fun!
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Hi, everyone. Thanks for the nice comments. I am glad you liked seeing this part of the process. 

Things ARE changing, Brian. Evolving may be a better word. It is thrilling to be reaching the goals that I have been striving to achieve for so long. It is busy, but it feels good. There have been so many people in my life that believed I should get a 'real job'. There were times when I didn't believe in myself, too. That was when I listened to the negative people around me.

I think the important thing is that I am not only doing something I love, but also bringing a bit of happiness and joy to others by creating and sharing. I always say if I make even one person smile or happy each day, then I have had a successful day. It feels so nice to hear back from others who benefit from what I do.

The blog took about two hours this morning. I knew I had a busy day ahead so I got up a little earlier to fit it in. There were a few people on Facebook last night that said they were anxious to see the process. Even though I don't have all the colors and haven't tried all the experiments with it that I plan to do, I thought I would at least show what I was up to.

As I mentioned, I may not be blogging as much, but hopefully, the subjects will be interesting. I cut a tremendous amount of pieces this week (in excess of 25 dozen) and most required two cuts, routing and all required sanding. I couldn't stack cut anything. Today I spent the day packing orders and I have about 20 boxes going out. Then time to get back to the shop to make more. In between, I will play as much as I can. I see things slowing down, as this was the first rush of the new series that came out last week. Then I will get back to 'normal' whatever that is.

I am glad you like to read and hopefully, I will supply good content. After over 1800 blogs, it is not as difficult for me to put up a decent post as it used to be. Practice makes "better".

I wish you all a wonderful weekend back. Thanks for stopping in. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*I'm Still Here! *

It seems like it has been forever since I posted a blog. As a person who posted a new blog nearly every day for over five years, it seems that I have been quite lax lately in keeping up. I apologize about that.

It isn't that I am not busy. Quite the opposite is true. It seems that the floodgates have been opened and all of a sudden things are really kind of wild. That in itself is wonderful, but it is also kind of scary. While I am thrilled and excited about this recent 'growth spurt' of my business, I still need to keep things under control. Otherwise, everything that I worked so hard to achieve will be lost. It can be a slippery slope.

The recent unveiling of Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series has been an amazing success. As soon as patterns were available, both Lynne and I had tons of orders for surfaces. Even though I had pre-orders available and a small stock of pieces ready, they were quickly purchased and for the past three weeks or so I have been living in a cycle of cutting for two days and packaging and shipping for one. (Repeat, repeat, repeat!) There has been little time to do much else and even though I have been good about sticking to my "6 pm deadline" for closing up my shop, most nights I come down from there so tired that I have little energy to do much else - let alone have the energy to be creative.

But I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are leveling off and I am getting caught up. People have been wonderful as well as understanding in that they realize that I am only one person. I haven't had one bad experience with my customers at all. I am very grateful.

But even though I am busier than ever, what I am doing doesn't really make good blog material. I am sure you will all get tired quickly of seeing pile after pile of cut wood pieces and boxes. They all look the same after a bit and really there is little creative about it. So I opted to take the time off from posting here until I have something interesting to show you all. (And trust me - there will be some fun and (hopefully) wonderful things in the future! I am certainly not done creating yet! I believe the best is yet to come. This is the 'calm before the storm' if you will!)

So thank you all for sticking with me. I think there is much fun to be had in the near future. I am truly excited at the direction of my business as well as my work with other artists. It is going to be quite a fun time!

As I have been cutting wood pieces, Keith has been busy designing. We are planning a site update for later on today so those of you who subscribe to our Mailing List should receive your newsletter later on today or tonight. For those of you who don't, I want to show you some of the new designs that Keith has created in the past couple of weeks.

His word-in-word style still seems to be popular with our customers. For the upcoming Easter holiday, he created this beautiful "Happy Easter & Bunnies Word Art" plaque. (SLDK711)










It is classic "Keith" style with the addition of some cute little bunny silhouettes. I really like it.

Also for Easter, Keith created a beautiful set of Floral Filigree Bunny Ornaments. (SLDK712)










The beautiful and delicate ornaments can not only be done as free-standing but also placed in some cute, egg-shaped frames:










I love the pretty, bright backgrounds on them and I think it really makes them look lovely.

Keith was also thinking ahead to Mother's Day and created a nice plaque that would be appropriate for that occasion. (SLDK713 - Moms Like You)










The above plaque also comes in a "Mums Like You" version with the pattern.

He then created this SLDK714 - "No Buddy Like a Brother" plaque pattern for those of you who have a close relationship with your brothers.










And finally for Keith, he created the pattern for this sectional Bible Passage (SLDK412 - John 6:35 Sectional Bible Passage Plaque)










It is a beautiful addition to his sectional Bible passage patterns, I think.

We also decided to have a sale of all of our available pattern sets. We are offering 15% off the SET PRICES, which are an amazing value! This will only be for a limited time, so if you are thinking of getting some of our pattern sets, now would be the time to do so.

And finally, I changed the FREE painting pattern that I am offering. I decided to offer my SLDP252 Mermaid Tears Potion Bottle pattern for free.










I loved creating this pattern and there are lots and lots of step-by-step photos to follow. It is a "typical" SLD painting pattern in that even newer painters are able to follow along and be successful with it. I hope you enjoy it.

Well - that will about bring you up to speed. A couple more sessions of cutting and I should be back on top of things. Then I can get back to creating new and fun things for you all to make and have more to share with you. I appreciate all the wonderful support and encouragement from you all - my friends and customers - and want you to know how appreciative I am.

As the saying goes - "I'll be back!"

Have a great day and a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Still Here! *
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I posted a blog. As a person who posted a new blog nearly every day for over five years, it seems that I have been quite lax lately in keeping up. I apologize about that.
> 
> It isn't that I am not busy. Quite the opposite is true. It seems that the floodgates have been opened and all of a sudden things are really kind of wild. That in itself is wonderful, but it is also kind of scary. While I am thrilled and excited about this recent 'growth spurt' of my business, I still need to keep things under control. Otherwise, everything that I worked so hard to achieve will be lost. It can be a slippery slope.
> 
> The recent unveiling of Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series has been an amazing success. As soon as patterns were available, both Lynne and I had tons of orders for surfaces. Even though I had pre-orders available and a small stock of pieces ready, they were quickly purchased and for the past three weeks or so I have been living in a cycle of cutting for two days and packaging and shipping for one. (Repeat, repeat, repeat!) There has been little time to do much else and even though I have been good about sticking to my "6 pm deadline" for closing up my shop, most nights I come down from there so tired that I have little energy to do much else - let alone have the energy to be creative.
> 
> But I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are leveling off and I am getting caught up. People have been wonderful as well as understanding in that they realize that I am only one person. I haven't had one bad experience with my customers at all. I am very grateful.
> 
> But even though I am busier than ever, what I am doing doesn't really make good blog material. I am sure you will all get tired quickly of seeing pile after pile of cut wood pieces and boxes. They all look the same after a bit and really there is little creative about it. So I opted to take the time off from posting here until I have something interesting to show you all. (And trust me - there will be some fun and (hopefully) wonderful things in the future! I am certainly not done creating yet! I believe the best is yet to come. This is the 'calm before the storm' if you will!)
> 
> So thank you all for sticking with me. I think there is much fun to be had in the near future. I am truly excited at the direction of my business as well as my work with other artists. It is going to be quite a fun time!
> 
> As I have been cutting wood pieces, Keith has been busy designing. We are planning a site update for later on today so those of you who subscribe to our Mailing List should receive your newsletter later on today or tonight. For those of you who don't, I want to show you some of the new designs that Keith has created in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> His word-in-word style still seems to be popular with our customers. For the upcoming Easter holiday, he created this beautiful "Happy Easter & Bunnies Word Art" plaque. (SLDK711)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is classic "Keith" style with the addition of some cute little bunny silhouettes. I really like it.
> 
> Also for Easter, Keith created a beautiful set of Floral Filigree Bunny Ornaments. (SLDK712)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful and delicate ornaments can not only be done as free-standing but also placed in some cute, egg-shaped frames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty, bright backgrounds on them and I think it really makes them look lovely.
> 
> Keith was also thinking ahead to Mother's Day and created a nice plaque that would be appropriate for that occasion. (SLDK713 - Moms Like You)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above plaque also comes in a "Mums Like You" version with the pattern.
> 
> He then created this SLDK714 - "No Buddy Like a Brother" plaque pattern for those of you who have a close relationship with your brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for Keith, he created the pattern for this sectional Bible Passage (SLDK412 - John 6:35 Sectional Bible Passage Plaque)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful addition to his sectional Bible passage patterns, I think.
> 
> We also decided to have a sale of all of our available pattern sets. We are offering 15% off the SET PRICES, which are an amazing value! This will only be for a limited time, so if you are thinking of getting some of our pattern sets, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> And finally, I changed the FREE painting pattern that I am offering. I decided to offer my SLDP252 Mermaid Tears Potion Bottle pattern for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this pattern and there are lots and lots of step-by-step photos to follow. It is a "typical" SLD painting pattern in that even newer painters are able to follow along and be successful with it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Well - that will about bring you up to speed. A couple more sessions of cutting and I should be back on top of things. Then I can get back to creating new and fun things for you all to make and have more to share with you. I appreciate all the wonderful support and encouragement from you all - my friends and customers - and want you to know how appreciative I am.
> 
> As the saying goes - "I'll be back!"
> 
> Have a great day and a wonderful Wednesday!


Yes, knew you had been busy as I have been looking for your blog the last few days. In the morning I get up, sit in my massage chair while the the fireplace stove is warming the room and check lumberjocks etc. have time to read your blog at this time.
This morning I spent the first hour reading a book that I just couldn't put down, so late getting started, daylight out now and no fire in the shop. patterns are very nice, I like the one that Jesus is the Bread of Life. Did you see the posting I did on the Northern Lights. Now that spring is coming will have less time for creative projects. Have a nice day and hope you do have more time to smell the roses. I am looking forward to the daffodils.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Still Here! *
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I posted a blog. As a person who posted a new blog nearly every day for over five years, it seems that I have been quite lax lately in keeping up. I apologize about that.
> 
> It isn't that I am not busy. Quite the opposite is true. It seems that the floodgates have been opened and all of a sudden things are really kind of wild. That in itself is wonderful, but it is also kind of scary. While I am thrilled and excited about this recent 'growth spurt' of my business, I still need to keep things under control. Otherwise, everything that I worked so hard to achieve will be lost. It can be a slippery slope.
> 
> The recent unveiling of Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series has been an amazing success. As soon as patterns were available, both Lynne and I had tons of orders for surfaces. Even though I had pre-orders available and a small stock of pieces ready, they were quickly purchased and for the past three weeks or so I have been living in a cycle of cutting for two days and packaging and shipping for one. (Repeat, repeat, repeat!) There has been little time to do much else and even though I have been good about sticking to my "6 pm deadline" for closing up my shop, most nights I come down from there so tired that I have little energy to do much else - let alone have the energy to be creative.
> 
> But I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are leveling off and I am getting caught up. People have been wonderful as well as understanding in that they realize that I am only one person. I haven't had one bad experience with my customers at all. I am very grateful.
> 
> But even though I am busier than ever, what I am doing doesn't really make good blog material. I am sure you will all get tired quickly of seeing pile after pile of cut wood pieces and boxes. They all look the same after a bit and really there is little creative about it. So I opted to take the time off from posting here until I have something interesting to show you all. (And trust me - there will be some fun and (hopefully) wonderful things in the future! I am certainly not done creating yet! I believe the best is yet to come. This is the 'calm before the storm' if you will!)
> 
> So thank you all for sticking with me. I think there is much fun to be had in the near future. I am truly excited at the direction of my business as well as my work with other artists. It is going to be quite a fun time!
> 
> As I have been cutting wood pieces, Keith has been busy designing. We are planning a site update for later on today so those of you who subscribe to our Mailing List should receive your newsletter later on today or tonight. For those of you who don't, I want to show you some of the new designs that Keith has created in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> His word-in-word style still seems to be popular with our customers. For the upcoming Easter holiday, he created this beautiful "Happy Easter & Bunnies Word Art" plaque. (SLDK711)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is classic "Keith" style with the addition of some cute little bunny silhouettes. I really like it.
> 
> Also for Easter, Keith created a beautiful set of Floral Filigree Bunny Ornaments. (SLDK712)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful and delicate ornaments can not only be done as free-standing but also placed in some cute, egg-shaped frames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty, bright backgrounds on them and I think it really makes them look lovely.
> 
> Keith was also thinking ahead to Mother's Day and created a nice plaque that would be appropriate for that occasion. (SLDK713 - Moms Like You)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above plaque also comes in a "Mums Like You" version with the pattern.
> 
> He then created this SLDK714 - "No Buddy Like a Brother" plaque pattern for those of you who have a close relationship with your brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for Keith, he created the pattern for this sectional Bible Passage (SLDK412 - John 6:35 Sectional Bible Passage Plaque)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful addition to his sectional Bible passage patterns, I think.
> 
> We also decided to have a sale of all of our available pattern sets. We are offering 15% off the SET PRICES, which are an amazing value! This will only be for a limited time, so if you are thinking of getting some of our pattern sets, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> And finally, I changed the FREE painting pattern that I am offering. I decided to offer my SLDP252 Mermaid Tears Potion Bottle pattern for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this pattern and there are lots and lots of step-by-step photos to follow. It is a "typical" SLD painting pattern in that even newer painters are able to follow along and be successful with it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Well - that will about bring you up to speed. A couple more sessions of cutting and I should be back on top of things. Then I can get back to creating new and fun things for you all to make and have more to share with you. I appreciate all the wonderful support and encouragement from you all - my friends and customers - and want you to know how appreciative I am.
> 
> As the saying goes - "I'll be back!"
> 
> Have a great day and a wonderful Wednesday!


Good to see your update, and glad that you are not becoming bored waiting for Spring.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Still Here! *
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I posted a blog. As a person who posted a new blog nearly every day for over five years, it seems that I have been quite lax lately in keeping up. I apologize about that.
> 
> It isn't that I am not busy. Quite the opposite is true. It seems that the floodgates have been opened and all of a sudden things are really kind of wild. That in itself is wonderful, but it is also kind of scary. While I am thrilled and excited about this recent 'growth spurt' of my business, I still need to keep things under control. Otherwise, everything that I worked so hard to achieve will be lost. It can be a slippery slope.
> 
> The recent unveiling of Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series has been an amazing success. As soon as patterns were available, both Lynne and I had tons of orders for surfaces. Even though I had pre-orders available and a small stock of pieces ready, they were quickly purchased and for the past three weeks or so I have been living in a cycle of cutting for two days and packaging and shipping for one. (Repeat, repeat, repeat!) There has been little time to do much else and even though I have been good about sticking to my "6 pm deadline" for closing up my shop, most nights I come down from there so tired that I have little energy to do much else - let alone have the energy to be creative.
> 
> But I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are leveling off and I am getting caught up. People have been wonderful as well as understanding in that they realize that I am only one person. I haven't had one bad experience with my customers at all. I am very grateful.
> 
> But even though I am busier than ever, what I am doing doesn't really make good blog material. I am sure you will all get tired quickly of seeing pile after pile of cut wood pieces and boxes. They all look the same after a bit and really there is little creative about it. So I opted to take the time off from posting here until I have something interesting to show you all. (And trust me - there will be some fun and (hopefully) wonderful things in the future! I am certainly not done creating yet! I believe the best is yet to come. This is the 'calm before the storm' if you will!)
> 
> So thank you all for sticking with me. I think there is much fun to be had in the near future. I am truly excited at the direction of my business as well as my work with other artists. It is going to be quite a fun time!
> 
> As I have been cutting wood pieces, Keith has been busy designing. We are planning a site update for later on today so those of you who subscribe to our Mailing List should receive your newsletter later on today or tonight. For those of you who don't, I want to show you some of the new designs that Keith has created in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> His word-in-word style still seems to be popular with our customers. For the upcoming Easter holiday, he created this beautiful "Happy Easter & Bunnies Word Art" plaque. (SLDK711)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is classic "Keith" style with the addition of some cute little bunny silhouettes. I really like it.
> 
> Also for Easter, Keith created a beautiful set of Floral Filigree Bunny Ornaments. (SLDK712)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful and delicate ornaments can not only be done as free-standing but also placed in some cute, egg-shaped frames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty, bright backgrounds on them and I think it really makes them look lovely.
> 
> Keith was also thinking ahead to Mother's Day and created a nice plaque that would be appropriate for that occasion. (SLDK713 - Moms Like You)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above plaque also comes in a "Mums Like You" version with the pattern.
> 
> He then created this SLDK714 - "No Buddy Like a Brother" plaque pattern for those of you who have a close relationship with your brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for Keith, he created the pattern for this sectional Bible Passage (SLDK412 - John 6:35 Sectional Bible Passage Plaque)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful addition to his sectional Bible passage patterns, I think.
> 
> We also decided to have a sale of all of our available pattern sets. We are offering 15% off the SET PRICES, which are an amazing value! This will only be for a limited time, so if you are thinking of getting some of our pattern sets, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> And finally, I changed the FREE painting pattern that I am offering. I decided to offer my SLDP252 Mermaid Tears Potion Bottle pattern for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this pattern and there are lots and lots of step-by-step photos to follow. It is a "typical" SLD painting pattern in that even newer painters are able to follow along and be successful with it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Well - that will about bring you up to speed. A couple more sessions of cutting and I should be back on top of things. Then I can get back to creating new and fun things for you all to make and have more to share with you. I appreciate all the wonderful support and encouragement from you all - my friends and customers - and want you to know how appreciative I am.
> 
> As the saying goes - "I'll be back!"
> 
> Have a great day and a wonderful Wednesday!


Boy! I am a bad blogger! I am sorry I didn't answer you both yesterday. I was working again all day and today, too. I am finally catching up with my back orders. I cut another 22 dozen ornaments today.










Tomorrow I cut the beveled centers, route and sand them and then I am DONE! Monday they will all get packed up and shipped out. Then I am officially caught up!

Then I can get back to being creative and making more stuff. I will also have time to be a bit more 'social'. It was a heck of a month for us. We already surpassed our best month ever for sales. Most of it was these ornaments. I am truly happy, but truly tired, too. I am fortunate to be able to do what I love.

I wish you both a great weekend. Thank you so much for your continued encouragement and friendship. 

You are much appreciated!

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Still Here! *
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I posted a blog. As a person who posted a new blog nearly every day for over five years, it seems that I have been quite lax lately in keeping up. I apologize about that.
> 
> It isn't that I am not busy. Quite the opposite is true. It seems that the floodgates have been opened and all of a sudden things are really kind of wild. That in itself is wonderful, but it is also kind of scary. While I am thrilled and excited about this recent 'growth spurt' of my business, I still need to keep things under control. Otherwise, everything that I worked so hard to achieve will be lost. It can be a slippery slope.
> 
> The recent unveiling of Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series has been an amazing success. As soon as patterns were available, both Lynne and I had tons of orders for surfaces. Even though I had pre-orders available and a small stock of pieces ready, they were quickly purchased and for the past three weeks or so I have been living in a cycle of cutting for two days and packaging and shipping for one. (Repeat, repeat, repeat!) There has been little time to do much else and even though I have been good about sticking to my "6 pm deadline" for closing up my shop, most nights I come down from there so tired that I have little energy to do much else - let alone have the energy to be creative.
> 
> But I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are leveling off and I am getting caught up. People have been wonderful as well as understanding in that they realize that I am only one person. I haven't had one bad experience with my customers at all. I am very grateful.
> 
> But even though I am busier than ever, what I am doing doesn't really make good blog material. I am sure you will all get tired quickly of seeing pile after pile of cut wood pieces and boxes. They all look the same after a bit and really there is little creative about it. So I opted to take the time off from posting here until I have something interesting to show you all. (And trust me - there will be some fun and (hopefully) wonderful things in the future! I am certainly not done creating yet! I believe the best is yet to come. This is the 'calm before the storm' if you will!)
> 
> So thank you all for sticking with me. I think there is much fun to be had in the near future. I am truly excited at the direction of my business as well as my work with other artists. It is going to be quite a fun time!
> 
> As I have been cutting wood pieces, Keith has been busy designing. We are planning a site update for later on today so those of you who subscribe to our Mailing List should receive your newsletter later on today or tonight. For those of you who don't, I want to show you some of the new designs that Keith has created in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> His word-in-word style still seems to be popular with our customers. For the upcoming Easter holiday, he created this beautiful "Happy Easter & Bunnies Word Art" plaque. (SLDK711)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is classic "Keith" style with the addition of some cute little bunny silhouettes. I really like it.
> 
> Also for Easter, Keith created a beautiful set of Floral Filigree Bunny Ornaments. (SLDK712)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful and delicate ornaments can not only be done as free-standing but also placed in some cute, egg-shaped frames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty, bright backgrounds on them and I think it really makes them look lovely.
> 
> Keith was also thinking ahead to Mother's Day and created a nice plaque that would be appropriate for that occasion. (SLDK713 - Moms Like You)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above plaque also comes in a "Mums Like You" version with the pattern.
> 
> He then created this SLDK714 - "No Buddy Like a Brother" plaque pattern for those of you who have a close relationship with your brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for Keith, he created the pattern for this sectional Bible Passage (SLDK412 - John 6:35 Sectional Bible Passage Plaque)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful addition to his sectional Bible passage patterns, I think.
> 
> We also decided to have a sale of all of our available pattern sets. We are offering 15% off the SET PRICES, which are an amazing value! This will only be for a limited time, so if you are thinking of getting some of our pattern sets, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> And finally, I changed the FREE painting pattern that I am offering. I decided to offer my SLDP252 Mermaid Tears Potion Bottle pattern for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this pattern and there are lots and lots of step-by-step photos to follow. It is a "typical" SLD painting pattern in that even newer painters are able to follow along and be successful with it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Well - that will about bring you up to speed. A couple more sessions of cutting and I should be back on top of things. Then I can get back to creating new and fun things for you all to make and have more to share with you. I appreciate all the wonderful support and encouragement from you all - my friends and customers - and want you to know how appreciative I am.
> 
> As the saying goes - "I'll be back!"
> 
> Have a great day and a wonderful Wednesday!


No problem at this end. Obviously, you've been a tad busy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *I'm Still Here! *
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I posted a blog. As a person who posted a new blog nearly every day for over five years, it seems that I have been quite lax lately in keeping up. I apologize about that.
> 
> It isn't that I am not busy. Quite the opposite is true. It seems that the floodgates have been opened and all of a sudden things are really kind of wild. That in itself is wonderful, but it is also kind of scary. While I am thrilled and excited about this recent 'growth spurt' of my business, I still need to keep things under control. Otherwise, everything that I worked so hard to achieve will be lost. It can be a slippery slope.
> 
> The recent unveiling of Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series has been an amazing success. As soon as patterns were available, both Lynne and I had tons of orders for surfaces. Even though I had pre-orders available and a small stock of pieces ready, they were quickly purchased and for the past three weeks or so I have been living in a cycle of cutting for two days and packaging and shipping for one. (Repeat, repeat, repeat!) There has been little time to do much else and even though I have been good about sticking to my "6 pm deadline" for closing up my shop, most nights I come down from there so tired that I have little energy to do much else - let alone have the energy to be creative.
> 
> But I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Things are leveling off and I am getting caught up. People have been wonderful as well as understanding in that they realize that I am only one person. I haven't had one bad experience with my customers at all. I am very grateful.
> 
> But even though I am busier than ever, what I am doing doesn't really make good blog material. I am sure you will all get tired quickly of seeing pile after pile of cut wood pieces and boxes. They all look the same after a bit and really there is little creative about it. So I opted to take the time off from posting here until I have something interesting to show you all. (And trust me - there will be some fun and (hopefully) wonderful things in the future! I am certainly not done creating yet! I believe the best is yet to come. This is the 'calm before the storm' if you will!)
> 
> So thank you all for sticking with me. I think there is much fun to be had in the near future. I am truly excited at the direction of my business as well as my work with other artists. It is going to be quite a fun time!
> 
> As I have been cutting wood pieces, Keith has been busy designing. We are planning a site update for later on today so those of you who subscribe to our Mailing List should receive your newsletter later on today or tonight. For those of you who don't, I want to show you some of the new designs that Keith has created in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> His word-in-word style still seems to be popular with our customers. For the upcoming Easter holiday, he created this beautiful "Happy Easter & Bunnies Word Art" plaque. (SLDK711)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is classic "Keith" style with the addition of some cute little bunny silhouettes. I really like it.
> 
> Also for Easter, Keith created a beautiful set of Floral Filigree Bunny Ornaments. (SLDK712)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful and delicate ornaments can not only be done as free-standing but also placed in some cute, egg-shaped frames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pretty, bright backgrounds on them and I think it really makes them look lovely.
> 
> Keith was also thinking ahead to Mother's Day and created a nice plaque that would be appropriate for that occasion. (SLDK713 - Moms Like You)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above plaque also comes in a "Mums Like You" version with the pattern.
> 
> He then created this SLDK714 - "No Buddy Like a Brother" plaque pattern for those of you who have a close relationship with your brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for Keith, he created the pattern for this sectional Bible Passage (SLDK412 - John 6:35 Sectional Bible Passage Plaque)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful addition to his sectional Bible passage patterns, I think.
> 
> We also decided to have a sale of all of our available pattern sets. We are offering 15% off the SET PRICES, which are an amazing value! This will only be for a limited time, so if you are thinking of getting some of our pattern sets, now would be the time to do so.
> 
> And finally, I changed the FREE painting pattern that I am offering. I decided to offer my SLDP252 Mermaid Tears Potion Bottle pattern for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved creating this pattern and there are lots and lots of step-by-step photos to follow. It is a "typical" SLD painting pattern in that even newer painters are able to follow along and be successful with it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Well - that will about bring you up to speed. A couple more sessions of cutting and I should be back on top of things. Then I can get back to creating new and fun things for you all to make and have more to share with you. I appreciate all the wonderful support and encouragement from you all - my friends and customers - and want you to know how appreciative I am.
> 
> As the saying goes - "I'll be back!"
> 
> Have a great day and a wonderful Wednesday!


Yes. It has been crazy/busy. But that is good, right? Keeps me out of trouble.



Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Changes*

It seems so long since I have posted, that I almost forgot how to do it. (Not really - but you get the point!)

The past month or month and a half have really been quite a change for both myself and my business. It is a good thing, but something that takes a bit of time to adjust to, and I find that I am finally feeling that I a getting 'caught up' and doing that. It has been a busy and crazy time for me, though.

Things really started to get busy when Lynne Andrews launched her "Inspirational Ark" series.










I have been working with Lynne on this project for a little while now. Lynne is the fabulous designer and is offering the painting patterns for this series on her website (lynneandrews.com) and I am providing the wood pieces for the series on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces). The response has been incredible. I had fallen into a routine of two days of cutting and one day to box up and ship the orders for the past several weeks. Thank goodness Keith's mom came to help me package and fill out forms for the orders. I couldn't have kept up without her!

Consequently, there has not been a lot of interesting things to blog about. You would have seen a series of photos like this:










. . . and this:










over and over again. To me, that isn't really 'blog-worthy'.

But I am happy to say that I am "kind of" caught up with things. I still have orders, but it is at a more 'regular' pace and much more manageable. One thing that I pretty much stuck to was to have a designated quitting time each night. Otherwise, I would have certainly became ill or gotten 'burned out' from the constant flow of work. I knew if I didn't protect myself, it wouldn't be a great thing.

Like many things, with a little adjustment, things are manageable. I am happy to say that we had our best month to date on our site and we are very happy that things are going so well. It just takes some time to get used to new routines.

I think I am getting back on track, though. I can't believe that we are already into the fourth month of the year already. Everything has been a blur. . .

But all is well and I should hopefully have lots of 'blog-worthy' things to write about in the near future. I am currently working on several projects and events with other designers, as well as working on some of my own designs. Every one of them is really cool (I think!) and I can't wait to share everything with you all to keep you busy and creative. It is just a matter of time.

Keith has been busy as well creating some new scroll saw patterns for our woodworking followers. He has three new patterns as follows . . .










SLDK458 - 2nd Amendment Sectional Plaque,










SLDK715 - Love one Another (John 13:34) plaque,










and SLDK716 - You Can & You Will plaque pattern.

There is certainly something on our site for just about any taste and preference. 

As for my 'down time', I am busy finishing up my "12 Days" ornaments sets by Lynne Andrews. I finished up the Day 11 ornaments last night and only have one more day to do! (YAY!)










I can see the finish line in site! 

I will take better pictures of them for a future blog. I will also try to post a little more than I have been. It is funny how quickly you can get out of some habits. After so many years of blogging daily, it seems very odd not to do so. But the time needed to be spent filling orders for the time being. Hopefully, I will get back to it more often. I miss hearing from you all.

Add to that, the past couple of days have been spent trying to get my Facebook notices to work. On Thursday, Facebook decided it wasn't going to send me email notices on anything anymore. I spent the last several days trying everything to get it to work, but it is something that is apparently on their coding that got goofed up. I may never get notices again.

This is a problem for me because it really cuts off my communication with my colleagues and friends there. I can't answer questions or follow threads easily. I have over 1700 friends in my art world and business and it is nearly impossible for me to go through everything and search every day. I am very frustrated to say the least, but after wasting several days reinstalling, clearing cache and trying numerous things on my computer, I still am not notified. I have to call it quits for the time being and just try to catch up when I can. I can't afford to spend any more time searching for answers that aren't there. I mention this so if you need me, please email me directly. I will be happy to help or answer. I just hope that people don't think I am being rude. You can always comment here on the blog and I will be able to respond to you here. I would like you all to do that, as I miss talking to many of you.

With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I have cutting to do today in my shop and then design work to do. It will be a good day.

I wish you all a wonderful day ahead. Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Changes*
> 
> It seems so long since I have posted, that I almost forgot how to do it. (Not really - but you get the point!)
> 
> The past month or month and a half have really been quite a change for both myself and my business. It is a good thing, but something that takes a bit of time to adjust to, and I find that I am finally feeling that I a getting 'caught up' and doing that. It has been a busy and crazy time for me, though.
> 
> Things really started to get busy when Lynne Andrews launched her "Inspirational Ark" series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working with Lynne on this project for a little while now. Lynne is the fabulous designer and is offering the painting patterns for this series on her website (lynneandrews.com) and I am providing the wood pieces for the series on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces). The response has been incredible. I had fallen into a routine of two days of cutting and one day to box up and ship the orders for the past several weeks. Thank goodness Keith's mom came to help me package and fill out forms for the orders. I couldn't have kept up without her!
> 
> Consequently, there has not been a lot of interesting things to blog about. You would have seen a series of photos like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over and over again. To me, that isn't really 'blog-worthy'.
> 
> But I am happy to say that I am "kind of" caught up with things. I still have orders, but it is at a more 'regular' pace and much more manageable. One thing that I pretty much stuck to was to have a designated quitting time each night. Otherwise, I would have certainly became ill or gotten 'burned out' from the constant flow of work. I knew if I didn't protect myself, it wouldn't be a great thing.
> 
> Like many things, with a little adjustment, things are manageable. I am happy to say that we had our best month to date on our site and we are very happy that things are going so well. It just takes some time to get used to new routines.
> 
> I think I am getting back on track, though. I can't believe that we are already into the fourth month of the year already. Everything has been a blur. . .
> 
> But all is well and I should hopefully have lots of 'blog-worthy' things to write about in the near future. I am currently working on several projects and events with other designers, as well as working on some of my own designs. Every one of them is really cool (I think!) and I can't wait to share everything with you all to keep you busy and creative. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Keith has been busy as well creating some new scroll saw patterns for our woodworking followers. He has three new patterns as follows . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK458 - 2nd Amendment Sectional Plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK715 - Love one Another (John 13:34) plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLDK716 - You Can & You Will plaque pattern.
> 
> There is certainly something on our site for just about any taste and preference.
> 
> As for my 'down time', I am busy finishing up my "12 Days" ornaments sets by Lynne Andrews. I finished up the Day 11 ornaments last night and only have one more day to do! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the finish line in site!
> 
> I will take better pictures of them for a future blog. I will also try to post a little more than I have been. It is funny how quickly you can get out of some habits. After so many years of blogging daily, it seems very odd not to do so. But the time needed to be spent filling orders for the time being. Hopefully, I will get back to it more often. I miss hearing from you all.
> 
> Add to that, the past couple of days have been spent trying to get my Facebook notices to work. On Thursday, Facebook decided it wasn't going to send me email notices on anything anymore. I spent the last several days trying everything to get it to work, but it is something that is apparently on their coding that got goofed up. I may never get notices again.
> 
> This is a problem for me because it really cuts off my communication with my colleagues and friends there. I can't answer questions or follow threads easily. I have over 1700 friends in my art world and business and it is nearly impossible for me to go through everything and search every day. I am very frustrated to say the least, but after wasting several days reinstalling, clearing cache and trying numerous things on my computer, I still am not notified. I have to call it quits for the time being and just try to catch up when I can. I can't afford to spend any more time searching for answers that aren't there. I mention this so if you need me, please email me directly. I will be happy to help or answer. I just hope that people don't think I am being rude. You can always comment here on the blog and I will be able to respond to you here. I would like you all to do that, as I miss talking to many of you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I have cutting to do today in my shop and then design work to do. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day ahead. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Congrats Sheila. You are like a machine. Keep on, keepin on.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Changes*
> 
> It seems so long since I have posted, that I almost forgot how to do it. (Not really - but you get the point!)
> 
> The past month or month and a half have really been quite a change for both myself and my business. It is a good thing, but something that takes a bit of time to adjust to, and I find that I am finally feeling that I a getting 'caught up' and doing that. It has been a busy and crazy time for me, though.
> 
> Things really started to get busy when Lynne Andrews launched her "Inspirational Ark" series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working with Lynne on this project for a little while now. Lynne is the fabulous designer and is offering the painting patterns for this series on her website (lynneandrews.com) and I am providing the wood pieces for the series on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces). The response has been incredible. I had fallen into a routine of two days of cutting and one day to box up and ship the orders for the past several weeks. Thank goodness Keith's mom came to help me package and fill out forms for the orders. I couldn't have kept up without her!
> 
> Consequently, there has not been a lot of interesting things to blog about. You would have seen a series of photos like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over and over again. To me, that isn't really 'blog-worthy'.
> 
> But I am happy to say that I am "kind of" caught up with things. I still have orders, but it is at a more 'regular' pace and much more manageable. One thing that I pretty much stuck to was to have a designated quitting time each night. Otherwise, I would have certainly became ill or gotten 'burned out' from the constant flow of work. I knew if I didn't protect myself, it wouldn't be a great thing.
> 
> Like many things, with a little adjustment, things are manageable. I am happy to say that we had our best month to date on our site and we are very happy that things are going so well. It just takes some time to get used to new routines.
> 
> I think I am getting back on track, though. I can't believe that we are already into the fourth month of the year already. Everything has been a blur. . .
> 
> But all is well and I should hopefully have lots of 'blog-worthy' things to write about in the near future. I am currently working on several projects and events with other designers, as well as working on some of my own designs. Every one of them is really cool (I think!) and I can't wait to share everything with you all to keep you busy and creative. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Keith has been busy as well creating some new scroll saw patterns for our woodworking followers. He has three new patterns as follows . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK458 - 2nd Amendment Sectional Plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK715 - Love one Another (John 13:34) plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLDK716 - You Can & You Will plaque pattern.
> 
> There is certainly something on our site for just about any taste and preference.
> 
> As for my 'down time', I am busy finishing up my "12 Days" ornaments sets by Lynne Andrews. I finished up the Day 11 ornaments last night and only have one more day to do! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the finish line in site!
> 
> I will take better pictures of them for a future blog. I will also try to post a little more than I have been. It is funny how quickly you can get out of some habits. After so many years of blogging daily, it seems very odd not to do so. But the time needed to be spent filling orders for the time being. Hopefully, I will get back to it more often. I miss hearing from you all.
> 
> Add to that, the past couple of days have been spent trying to get my Facebook notices to work. On Thursday, Facebook decided it wasn't going to send me email notices on anything anymore. I spent the last several days trying everything to get it to work, but it is something that is apparently on their coding that got goofed up. I may never get notices again.
> 
> This is a problem for me because it really cuts off my communication with my colleagues and friends there. I can't answer questions or follow threads easily. I have over 1700 friends in my art world and business and it is nearly impossible for me to go through everything and search every day. I am very frustrated to say the least, but after wasting several days reinstalling, clearing cache and trying numerous things on my computer, I still am not notified. I have to call it quits for the time being and just try to catch up when I can. I can't afford to spend any more time searching for answers that aren't there. I mention this so if you need me, please email me directly. I will be happy to help or answer. I just hope that people don't think I am being rude. You can always comment here on the blog and I will be able to respond to you here. I would like you all to do that, as I miss talking to many of you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I have cutting to do today in my shop and then design work to do. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day ahead. Happy Wednesday to you all!


You've been very busy Sheila and a good busy too! Happy to see your business has really taken off. Well deserved success for both of you. Your pipers look wonderful. Almost to the finishing line


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Changes*
> 
> It seems so long since I have posted, that I almost forgot how to do it. (Not really - but you get the point!)
> 
> The past month or month and a half have really been quite a change for both myself and my business. It is a good thing, but something that takes a bit of time to adjust to, and I find that I am finally feeling that I a getting 'caught up' and doing that. It has been a busy and crazy time for me, though.
> 
> Things really started to get busy when Lynne Andrews launched her "Inspirational Ark" series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working with Lynne on this project for a little while now. Lynne is the fabulous designer and is offering the painting patterns for this series on her website (lynneandrews.com) and I am providing the wood pieces for the series on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces). The response has been incredible. I had fallen into a routine of two days of cutting and one day to box up and ship the orders for the past several weeks. Thank goodness Keith's mom came to help me package and fill out forms for the orders. I couldn't have kept up without her!
> 
> Consequently, there has not been a lot of interesting things to blog about. You would have seen a series of photos like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over and over again. To me, that isn't really 'blog-worthy'.
> 
> But I am happy to say that I am "kind of" caught up with things. I still have orders, but it is at a more 'regular' pace and much more manageable. One thing that I pretty much stuck to was to have a designated quitting time each night. Otherwise, I would have certainly became ill or gotten 'burned out' from the constant flow of work. I knew if I didn't protect myself, it wouldn't be a great thing.
> 
> Like many things, with a little adjustment, things are manageable. I am happy to say that we had our best month to date on our site and we are very happy that things are going so well. It just takes some time to get used to new routines.
> 
> I think I am getting back on track, though. I can't believe that we are already into the fourth month of the year already. Everything has been a blur. . .
> 
> But all is well and I should hopefully have lots of 'blog-worthy' things to write about in the near future. I am currently working on several projects and events with other designers, as well as working on some of my own designs. Every one of them is really cool (I think!) and I can't wait to share everything with you all to keep you busy and creative. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Keith has been busy as well creating some new scroll saw patterns for our woodworking followers. He has three new patterns as follows . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK458 - 2nd Amendment Sectional Plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK715 - Love one Another (John 13:34) plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLDK716 - You Can & You Will plaque pattern.
> 
> There is certainly something on our site for just about any taste and preference.
> 
> As for my 'down time', I am busy finishing up my "12 Days" ornaments sets by Lynne Andrews. I finished up the Day 11 ornaments last night and only have one more day to do! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the finish line in site!
> 
> I will take better pictures of them for a future blog. I will also try to post a little more than I have been. It is funny how quickly you can get out of some habits. After so many years of blogging daily, it seems very odd not to do so. But the time needed to be spent filling orders for the time being. Hopefully, I will get back to it more often. I miss hearing from you all.
> 
> Add to that, the past couple of days have been spent trying to get my Facebook notices to work. On Thursday, Facebook decided it wasn't going to send me email notices on anything anymore. I spent the last several days trying everything to get it to work, but it is something that is apparently on their coding that got goofed up. I may never get notices again.
> 
> This is a problem for me because it really cuts off my communication with my colleagues and friends there. I can't answer questions or follow threads easily. I have over 1700 friends in my art world and business and it is nearly impossible for me to go through everything and search every day. I am very frustrated to say the least, but after wasting several days reinstalling, clearing cache and trying numerous things on my computer, I still am not notified. I have to call it quits for the time being and just try to catch up when I can. I can't afford to spend any more time searching for answers that aren't there. I mention this so if you need me, please email me directly. I will be happy to help or answer. I just hope that people don't think I am being rude. You can always comment here on the blog and I will be able to respond to you here. I would like you all to do that, as I miss talking to many of you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I have cutting to do today in my shop and then design work to do. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day ahead. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Thank you, both Roger and Anna. I feel bad because I haven't been blogging as much, but I really do find it hard to do these days with the huge piles of cutting ahead. I haven't had much time to design, although there have been tons of ideas in my head. I know that when the time is right, i will make these new ideas a reality. I call it my "job security".

Thank you as always for your friendship(s) and support. I sure do appreciate it.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Changes*
> 
> It seems so long since I have posted, that I almost forgot how to do it. (Not really - but you get the point!)
> 
> The past month or month and a half have really been quite a change for both myself and my business. It is a good thing, but something that takes a bit of time to adjust to, and I find that I am finally feeling that I a getting 'caught up' and doing that. It has been a busy and crazy time for me, though.
> 
> Things really started to get busy when Lynne Andrews launched her "Inspirational Ark" series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working with Lynne on this project for a little while now. Lynne is the fabulous designer and is offering the painting patterns for this series on her website (lynneandrews.com) and I am providing the wood pieces for the series on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces). The response has been incredible. I had fallen into a routine of two days of cutting and one day to box up and ship the orders for the past several weeks. Thank goodness Keith's mom came to help me package and fill out forms for the orders. I couldn't have kept up without her!
> 
> Consequently, there has not been a lot of interesting things to blog about. You would have seen a series of photos like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over and over again. To me, that isn't really 'blog-worthy'.
> 
> But I am happy to say that I am "kind of" caught up with things. I still have orders, but it is at a more 'regular' pace and much more manageable. One thing that I pretty much stuck to was to have a designated quitting time each night. Otherwise, I would have certainly became ill or gotten 'burned out' from the constant flow of work. I knew if I didn't protect myself, it wouldn't be a great thing.
> 
> Like many things, with a little adjustment, things are manageable. I am happy to say that we had our best month to date on our site and we are very happy that things are going so well. It just takes some time to get used to new routines.
> 
> I think I am getting back on track, though. I can't believe that we are already into the fourth month of the year already. Everything has been a blur. . .
> 
> But all is well and I should hopefully have lots of 'blog-worthy' things to write about in the near future. I am currently working on several projects and events with other designers, as well as working on some of my own designs. Every one of them is really cool (I think!) and I can't wait to share everything with you all to keep you busy and creative. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Keith has been busy as well creating some new scroll saw patterns for our woodworking followers. He has three new patterns as follows . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK458 - 2nd Amendment Sectional Plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK715 - Love one Another (John 13:34) plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLDK716 - You Can & You Will plaque pattern.
> 
> There is certainly something on our site for just about any taste and preference.
> 
> As for my 'down time', I am busy finishing up my "12 Days" ornaments sets by Lynne Andrews. I finished up the Day 11 ornaments last night and only have one more day to do! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the finish line in site!
> 
> I will take better pictures of them for a future blog. I will also try to post a little more than I have been. It is funny how quickly you can get out of some habits. After so many years of blogging daily, it seems very odd not to do so. But the time needed to be spent filling orders for the time being. Hopefully, I will get back to it more often. I miss hearing from you all.
> 
> Add to that, the past couple of days have been spent trying to get my Facebook notices to work. On Thursday, Facebook decided it wasn't going to send me email notices on anything anymore. I spent the last several days trying everything to get it to work, but it is something that is apparently on their coding that got goofed up. I may never get notices again.
> 
> This is a problem for me because it really cuts off my communication with my colleagues and friends there. I can't answer questions or follow threads easily. I have over 1700 friends in my art world and business and it is nearly impossible for me to go through everything and search every day. I am very frustrated to say the least, but after wasting several days reinstalling, clearing cache and trying numerous things on my computer, I still am not notified. I have to call it quits for the time being and just try to catch up when I can. I can't afford to spend any more time searching for answers that aren't there. I mention this so if you need me, please email me directly. I will be happy to help or answer. I just hope that people don't think I am being rude. You can always comment here on the blog and I will be able to respond to you here. I would like you all to do that, as I miss talking to many of you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I have cutting to do today in my shop and then design work to do. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day ahead. Happy Wednesday to you all!


You make my head spin, the amount of work you are doing, Have been looking for the email of your blog. I see you are busy but take time to smell the roses. I went out and took a walk around the property today, no roses, but all the snow has melted. Even raked the flower bed. I think what you are going to need is something of computer lazer cutting machine.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Changes*
> 
> It seems so long since I have posted, that I almost forgot how to do it. (Not really - but you get the point!)
> 
> The past month or month and a half have really been quite a change for both myself and my business. It is a good thing, but something that takes a bit of time to adjust to, and I find that I am finally feeling that I a getting 'caught up' and doing that. It has been a busy and crazy time for me, though.
> 
> Things really started to get busy when Lynne Andrews launched her "Inspirational Ark" series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working with Lynne on this project for a little while now. Lynne is the fabulous designer and is offering the painting patterns for this series on her website (lynneandrews.com) and I am providing the wood pieces for the series on my own site (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/painting-surfaces). The response has been incredible. I had fallen into a routine of two days of cutting and one day to box up and ship the orders for the past several weeks. Thank goodness Keith's mom came to help me package and fill out forms for the orders. I couldn't have kept up without her!
> 
> Consequently, there has not been a lot of interesting things to blog about. You would have seen a series of photos like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over and over again. To me, that isn't really 'blog-worthy'.
> 
> But I am happy to say that I am "kind of" caught up with things. I still have orders, but it is at a more 'regular' pace and much more manageable. One thing that I pretty much stuck to was to have a designated quitting time each night. Otherwise, I would have certainly became ill or gotten 'burned out' from the constant flow of work. I knew if I didn't protect myself, it wouldn't be a great thing.
> 
> Like many things, with a little adjustment, things are manageable. I am happy to say that we had our best month to date on our site and we are very happy that things are going so well. It just takes some time to get used to new routines.
> 
> I think I am getting back on track, though. I can't believe that we are already into the fourth month of the year already. Everything has been a blur. . .
> 
> But all is well and I should hopefully have lots of 'blog-worthy' things to write about in the near future. I am currently working on several projects and events with other designers, as well as working on some of my own designs. Every one of them is really cool (I think!) and I can't wait to share everything with you all to keep you busy and creative. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Keith has been busy as well creating some new scroll saw patterns for our woodworking followers. He has three new patterns as follows . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK458 - 2nd Amendment Sectional Plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK715 - Love one Another (John 13:34) plaque,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and SLDK716 - You Can & You Will plaque pattern.
> 
> There is certainly something on our site for just about any taste and preference.
> 
> As for my 'down time', I am busy finishing up my "12 Days" ornaments sets by Lynne Andrews. I finished up the Day 11 ornaments last night and only have one more day to do! (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the finish line in site!
> 
> I will take better pictures of them for a future blog. I will also try to post a little more than I have been. It is funny how quickly you can get out of some habits. After so many years of blogging daily, it seems very odd not to do so. But the time needed to be spent filling orders for the time being. Hopefully, I will get back to it more often. I miss hearing from you all.
> 
> Add to that, the past couple of days have been spent trying to get my Facebook notices to work. On Thursday, Facebook decided it wasn't going to send me email notices on anything anymore. I spent the last several days trying everything to get it to work, but it is something that is apparently on their coding that got goofed up. I may never get notices again.
> 
> This is a problem for me because it really cuts off my communication with my colleagues and friends there. I can't answer questions or follow threads easily. I have over 1700 friends in my art world and business and it is nearly impossible for me to go through everything and search every day. I am very frustrated to say the least, but after wasting several days reinstalling, clearing cache and trying numerous things on my computer, I still am not notified. I have to call it quits for the time being and just try to catch up when I can. I can't afford to spend any more time searching for answers that aren't there. I mention this so if you need me, please email me directly. I will be happy to help or answer. I just hope that people don't think I am being rude. You can always comment here on the blog and I will be able to respond to you here. I would like you all to do that, as I miss talking to many of you.
> 
> With that said, it is time for me to get to work. I have cutting to do today in my shop and then design work to do. It will be a good day.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day ahead. Happy Wednesday to you all!


Hi, Brian. I have cut down my time on social media a great deal. It is hard to stay away for long because so much of my business depends on it. Also, I hate when I don't respond to people in a timely manner (Like here! - I am so sorry!) Sometimes if I am gone for a few hours, I come back to many, many messages that require attention. People don't always understand that side of the job unless they are the ones asking.  But I plan on getting "out" this summer and taking at least a day a week away from things. No computer and no phone (I don't have a cell phone - I am a dinosaur!) Little by little I will see what works.

I hope you have a great weekend. I went for a walk the other day and probably will today as well. Spring is on its way! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Brushing up on Organization*

Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.

Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.

Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.

My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.

Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.

One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.

So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.

I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is. 

I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.










The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.

I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:










This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.

I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.










The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.

The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP

I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.










The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.










On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.










Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit

I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -

First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!

Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.

Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.

Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.










Drawer #2

First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )

Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!

Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.

Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.










Drawer #3

Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.

Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.

Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!

Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.










Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's

First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.

Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.

Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.

Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.










Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.

The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!

The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.

The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.

The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.










Drawer #6

First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.

The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.

The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!

The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".










And finally - My brush bucket:










On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.

On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.

Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.

As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:










I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/

Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/

And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/

Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off. 

In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.










I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.

I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


The coding got goofed up on some of this. You can read the blog at my site if you wish without issues. 

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/blog/post/3868506


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Now that is allot of brushes, do you have a favorite one, No wonderer your brush work is so fantastic, you have the right brush for the job. Your organization is great. actually it is reflected in the quality of your work and productivity also. Keep up the good work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good morning, Brian! You are up 'early' here. I got up early, too. (5am this morning) That used to be my normal time, but since Pancakes died, I don't sleep well and wind up sleeping in until about 8am or so. Hopefully this means that I am getting back to normal a bit, as I get so much more done when I have an early start. 

I have favorites for different types of projects. I tried to mention that in the descriptions of each of the types in the drawers. I suppose the ones that wound up in the drawers are my favorites.  I loved the Lowe-Cornell brushes but as I mentioned, the company keeps changing hands. It is now owned by - wait for it - . . . TUPPERWARE! (UGH!) I don't have high hopes of the quality being what it was. I suppose we have to take them when they are good. Maybe that is why I 'stock up'?

The Silver Brush Company brushes have promise. I will let you all know further how I like the other types. So far, the ones I received from Peggy Harris are excellent. I may have a new favorite brand!

I wish you a great week. Thank you for stopping by and commenting. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I agree with you Sheila that the old Lowe-Cornell brushes were a great quality. I still use ones that I bought over 20 years ago. Your brush organization is very impressive - but it does show the quality of your work. Thanks for a great review of all the brushes in your workshop.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I just feel better when I know where everything is. The worst thing is when I spend time searching for stuff or not knowing where I put something. It feels great to be on top of things. 

Have a great afternoon! Sheila


----------



## Karl_B

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I had to say this:

"Does "Brush Buyers Anonymous" mean anything? 

Seriously I am glad for you. Like me who uses a lot of woodworking tools at work - a quality tool helps to do quality work.

Karl


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


LOL, Karl! I am betting that I am not one of the WORST ones, either. Remember - I used to teach painting classes too so some of that big box is the remains of my teaching stock. Now the drawers - that is another story. But yes - they each have different characteristics and purpose and some are better than others. They are as individual as the medium and the artist. 

Thanks for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


It sure looks like you are fully enjoying yourself, and that's the best part isn't it?
Continue the joy.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Brushing up on Organization*
> 
> Those of you who know me realize that I am an 'Organizational Junkie'.
> 
> Yes - I am actually very proud of that fact. I grew up with very limited means and I was taught to respect and take care of the things we have. Throwing them here and there only causes them to get lost or damaged. Besides - how can we be efficient if we have to stop and look for stuff while we are in the midst of creating? Maybe others can work that way, but I sure can't.
> 
> Last year when we moved into our new place here, I was fortunate enough to gain a real studio in which to do my work. It is located in a corner room and has windows on two walls, making it bright and cheerful. In addition to all the natural light, I decided to add a white rug and all white furniture as a base for it. This way I have a 'blank canvas' with which to decorate and it lends to the openness and cheerfulness of the room.
> 
> My artist friends thought I was CRAZY! (So did many of my other friends) But I have had white rugs and light furniture before in my past lives and never had a problem keeping them clean. It only takes a certain amount of care and upkeep to keep it looking nice.
> 
> Now we are about nine months later, and I am proud to say that everything looks as nice as it did when it was brand new. Perhaps even better as I add some things to the room here and there. I have a wonderful workplace that is clean, neat, functional and inviting in which I spend my days. I am really happy.
> 
> One of the keys to keeping it nice is to keep up with the organization aspect of the room. I still have a little 'fine tuning' to do as far as my needlework and embroidery supplies go, but for the most part, I keep things in order. This doesn't happen automatically, though. It takes a couple of minutes after each session to put things back where they belong so that the next time I need them, I am able to find them quickly and not interrupt my workflow. It is a basic behavior that I am happy to say is a 'habit' with me and it makes my life much easier and more productive as well. When people ask how I accomplish so much in a day, I know that this is a large part of the reason. A little time spent each day to take care of our very beautiful and expensive supplies really pays off in the end. I can't have it under way.
> 
> So recently, I have been searching for some new sources of brushes to recommend to my customers and readers. I used to use the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series of brushes, which was a higher end of brush from them. But in recent years, the company has changed hands numerous times and they have not only become more expensive, but harder for me to get, too. My favorite was a 20/0 liner that I have had for over 10 years and still use. It seems that they just don't make them the same anymore.
> 
> I also had a stash of 'teaching brushes' that I would bring when I taught. Since that hasn't been for a while, I felt it was time to sort through the piles of brushes I have and put the ones that I use most for my own painting. Last night I posted pictures of my progress and I had a lot of interest from my painting groups and some of my other followers as well. I thought that putting everything into one comprehensive post would be a nice idea for those who want to reference it. So here it is.
> 
> I use the upper part of my large cabinet to store my brushes, current paint project supplies, and several types of my colored pencils. I had my cabinets custom made so they are very deep since I had the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is not to put stuff in front that blocks the stuff behind it if you can help it. The area in front is kind of a 'temporary holding area' where I can quickly tuck my paint and current project away when I am done for the evening. You will see that in later photos.
> 
> I began by laying most of my 'current brushes' over the middle of the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only way that I could actually sort them into groups. I grouped them (for the most part) by brand and type. I then decided which ones I really use all the time and which I do not and only use for teaching or backups. Once that part was done, I was well on my way to getting things in a good place. The rest was easy.
> 
> I began by using two of my decorative boxes for storing the brushes that I don't use frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box on the left holds my large Home Decor Brushes. Most are Americana Decor from DecoArt. I LOVE them. I was given some Blue Ice to try and I haven't done that yet. I heard good about them and they seem nice, so I will let you know.
> 
> The box on the right holds my 'extras' that I used for teaching or had from way back when. Many are Loew-Cornell, which I LOVED. But the company has changed hands many times and I don't know if they will have a good future. Others are several brands that I tried and didn't make the cut for one reason or another. Some lost their shape. Others fell apart, others just performed poorly. I am a very light painter and take good care of my brushes. There is no reason that they shouldn't hold up well. I hate to even give many of these away because they are . . . well . . . CRAP
> 
> I then filled a brush holder with many of my most commonly used brushes. These are mostly filled with my old Lowe-Cornell favorites and the many beautiful DecoArt Traditions brushes that I use. If you want a good brush, you can get the DA Traditions through Art Apprentice Online  http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/. They occasionally do put them on sale for 30% off and I buy them then. I do like them a lot. They are excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of my cabinet is filled with my different types of pastel pencils, Derwent pencils of various types, and watercolor paints. On top of that, I keep my wet palettes and water basin. In front are 'treats' that I send out with my orders and right now there is a wood order there, too. Everything is easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle and right side, there are my two drawers for storing my brushes (they were pulled out in the first picture) and on top of it is a box that will hold my 'current project paints, pattern and surfaces' if they fit. That way I can tuck them away quickly. On the far right in back are the two boxes and the brush holder that I showed you all, which stack up neatly and are easily accessible, as you see. In front of it is a brush bucket to hold the larger brushes that I don't want to squish in the drawers. You will see them in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will show all the drawers. We will start at the bottom and work our way up. I put the lesser used brushes in the bottom and the more frequently used ones in the top. That way if some small things are on the shelf, I don't have to move them every time I go into the drawers. (By the way - the drawers are available from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco here: https://www.kingslan.com/proddetail.php?prod=brushboxbrushkit
> 
> I am numbering from the bottom up. Drawer #1 -
> 
> First - my favorite stencil brushes - Laurie Speltz makes the best (I think it is creativecoach.com) I love her stenciling brushes!
> 
> Next - Styluses - (can we ever have too many??? ) I use mine for other things and sometimes bend them.
> 
> Next - Heather Reddick sable brushes for her beautiful stroke work. There are some mini sable mops there, too.
> 
> Finally - some palette knives, a small utility knife, and a drafting pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #2
> 
> First compartment - EMPTY (Room for MORE!  )
> 
> Second are some new Royal ZEN brushes. They are really reasonable and so far I like them. Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells them and you can get them around Charlotte Fletcher - you may like these. I do because they are similar to the Lowe-Cornell 7000 series anglers in feel. If they last - GREAT!
> 
> Next - My Kolinsky Sable brushes. Mostly from Yarka. High quality and a bit costly. The darker one is from the DA Traditions line sold by Art Apprentice Online.
> 
> Finally - Royal Sabletek from Mary Kingslan Gibilisco. These are really nice (the ones I tried) but I still need to try more of them. You can see they aren't used yet. They feel like really nice quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #3
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco mops. High quality and they don't shed.
> 
> Then the DecoArt Traditions Flats. BEAUTIFUL brushes.
> 
> Next the DecoArt Traditions rakes and domes. These are I think my favorite domes ever. Very nice for dry brushing. They are firm but have a beautifully soft and rounded head. Not as stiff as the LC deerfoot brushes. I love them!
> 
> Finally - the DecoArt Traditions Angular Shaders. These are nice, but they are a bit "fuller" than I like for my smaller stuff. I like using the chisel edge of the angular shader for lining and fur and stuff like that. These are a little full for that. But for bigger stuff, they are nice and they do hold their shape well. I use mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #4 - This drawer is all Mary Kingslan Gibilisco's
> 
> First the flats. They are beautiful and have a somewhat shorter bristle. This is because she works a lot with the Genesis paint which is much thicker than the DA Americana Acrylic. They work really well with the thicker paint and have beautiful control.
> 
> Next are the angular brushes and more, smaller flats. Same here.
> 
> Then the filberts. Really nice quality handles and they keep their shape well.
> 
> Finally, the liners and spotters. Again - all beautiful brushes. I really like this line and use it often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #5 - This is my 'workhorse' drawer. I actually got most of these brushes really CHEAP from Ebay. I haven't tried many of them yet, but I did for the painting I did last week and they did an amazing job for the price.
> 
> The first section is the liners. I think they cost about $6 for ALL of them!
> 
> The second section is the flats. I like that they have longer bristles so you can load it up fuller for basing without getting the paint int the ferrule. I will have to see if they hold their shape well.
> 
> The third is a set of angular brushes. These came long handled and I cut them down on my saw. I like shorter handles. They are a 'thin' angular brush without lots of hairs, so working on the chisel edge is good with these. They were cheap, cheap, cheap though. I don't know how they will hold up.
> 
> The last section is four of my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liners. I love these for lettering and I am afraid they will go the way of the dinosaur with the company changing hands again. I had one of these for over 10 years! It was my favorite for teeny, tiny details. The other brush is a Royal Mini-Majestic Monogram brush. I like it, but I forgot where I got it. It is short though so it isn't as good for lettering. I need one to hold more paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer #6
> 
> First section - these are the brushes that Lynne Andrews uses. You can get them from her site at www.lynneandrews.com. I am painting her Ark series and wanted to actually follow her technique and directions. I will let you know on them.
> 
> The next three sections belong to Peggy Harris. I just got these brushes last week and I think they will be my NEW favorites. Peggy works with Silver brush directly and created some of these amazing brushes. The green handled ones are the Ruby series, which is stiffer so it doesn't hold a lot of paint, but is great for precision work. They almost feel like fabric brushes. I absolutely fell in love with them.
> 
> The next section (white handles) are the Silver Ultra Minis. I used some of these for the fine details on a painting last week and LOVE them! They will probably replace my Lowe-Cornell 20/0 liner in the previous drawer because the liner holds a bit more paint and has a bit more control. I look forward to working more with these!
> 
> The last section are miscellaneous brushes from Peggy's site (https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/) With Peggy being a lifetime artist, she really knows her stuff and I trust her products. I am going to be looking into more brushes from Silver that she told me would be suitable for my preference for painting. I am excited because so far, these are really wonderful. It would be nice to be able to not have to keep hunting for my 'perfect' line of brushes. In the long run, it will save me from buying every brush that I think with be "it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - My brush bucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left pile, there are my larger Mary Kingslan Gibilisco brushes. Anglers and flats mostly. In the middle are some dynasty angles and domes. They are nice, but the anglers are thick for my every day painting. But they can be used for blending my colored pencil drawings with the odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> On the right, the Dynasty Faux Squirrel brushes. These are nice and hold lots, so they will be good for my watercolors. These were my favorite of the Dynasty brushes. I had trouble with the Black/Gold that everyone raves about. I march to a different drummer, I suppose.
> 
> Sitting on the top of the bucket is Peggy Harris' beautiful Ultimate Varnish brush. I had to indulge in this brush! It is truly top of the line. Behind that are some large blenders from the Traditions line and some mops.
> 
> As you see, everything fits nice and neat and is easily accessible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked this 'tour' of my brushes. You can get Peggy Harris' brushes on her website here: https://peggyharris.com/harris-brushes/
> 
> Mary Kingslan Gibilisco sells both brushes and the boxes here: https://www.kingslan.com/
> 
> And finally, the DecoArt Americana Traditions brushes are sold at Art Apprentice Online here: http://store.artapprenticeonline.com/all-brushes/
> 
> Art Apprentice Online often puts them on sale for 30 percent off.
> 
> In other news, we are updating the site today and sending out a newsletter. Keith has a new basket available (SLDK717) and we have some new sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop by. Look for your newsletter to arrive later on today.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing my brush organization. I think it is really helpful to keep things in order and I hope it gives you some ideas about some of the brushes you would like to try.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Hi, John. I am busy and relatively happy.  Yes - that is the BEST part and the reward for all the hard work.

I hope you have a great rest of the week.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The Process*

It's funny how we fall into and out of habits. There are times when this happens with little effort or thought, and other times (usually when trying to develop positive habits) that it seems like a chore to follow through with things each day. There are also times in our lives when things change unexpectedly and along with it, our routines. I suppose that is part of living.

For the past several months, it seems that every time I post here I am apologizing for not posting as often as I used to. For many years (and 1800 posts) I began nearly every day with writing a blog post. There seemed to be so much that I wanted to share with you all. Not only about creativity, but about life in general. I think that in doing so, I was finding my own way through this world and writing about not only my creative experiences, but the puzzle pieces of my life falling together was something that I found to be very beneficial. Not only did it ground my own thoughts and life, but it helped with my business as well. It was all good.

I like to be optimistic and look on the bright side of things. I feel that the focus we set our sights on truly helps us in achieving our goals. Waking up with a positive outlook helped me in a very positive way through my life and even when things were not great, having a positive attitude kept me in a good place. The good feelings usually won over the bad ones and life was good. It was a formula that worked for me for a long, long time.

But when I lost my little kitty Pancakes last December, things somehow changed. I know that some of you will say that he was "only a cat" and that it shouldn't affect me as much as it did, but if I learned anything this winter it is that we don't always have control over how we react to things. Emotions are not always controllable. At times, we are at their mercy.

I found that no words that I could write would make me feel better. There was nothing that I could say that would alleviate the pain. After over four months since he died, I am only just now feeling as if I am beginning to cope with things. The pain is still there, but it is at a more manageable level. Since Pancakes was by my side nearly every day, all day, I am finally beginning to cope with doing things (just about everything) without him here. While Richard has picked up some of the slack and is himself recovering from nearly dying in December, he is still not Pancakes. There was only one Pancakes and he will always remain in my heart and my life.

Fortunately, this year has been our busiest to date. Even though I haven't been designing much, the building blocks that I have been putting in place over the past years and months have (fortunately) began to come to fruition. That is the good part of things being a 'process.' Nothing happens quickly. Things need to develop and gel at their own speed. This is the part where patience is the most important. I realize that sometimes people who have their own businesses are desperate for quick results - either for economic reasons or other emotional reasons. But this isn't usually the case and I believe that it may be the reason why so many businesses fail. The key ingredient is 'patience' and for whatever the reason, it is not added into the equation when someone starts out on their own. However, without it, chances for success are very slim.

As I get older, I realize the importance of patience more and more in many aspects of life. It seems that the eagerness of my youth has played itself out, and has been replaced with a calmness that has allowed me to step back and let life play itself out as it should be. I find myself not pushing so hard for things that I want to achieve. Perhaps I am just getting better at reading the signs that are laid at my feet. Is this what "maturity" is? Is it learning that being in tune with the world around you is the best way to head? That allowing your life to follow the path that feels the most natural is perhaps the best direction? Lately, that is how I have been seeing things.

As you can see, I have spent much time these past months just thinking. I am fortunate that I have had a ton of 'busy work' to keep me moving and working, without really having to be too creative. There is a lot to be said for production work. It allows us to engage another part of our beings into doing something positive while our heads and thoughts are able to rest and sort through things in our lives. At least that is how I feel that this time has affected me. At the end of these work days, my body has ached but there had been large piles of wood pieces that I had cut and I felt accomplished. It has been a good shift for me at a time when I needed to be busy without thinking too much. A time that I needed to sort my thoughts and heal. A time for emotional rest.

I am so grateful to you all for sticking with me.

I know things are getting better because I am beginning to feel my creativity returning. Not only do I have some ideas, but I have lots of ideas that are just screaming to be implemented. I think there must be a little space in my mind that has stored them through these past months and kept them safe until I was ready for them. Little by little I have felt the desire to create returning to me and this past week or so I have started to draw and paint my own designs again. It actually feels pretty good. Although I kept busy cutting wood and painting things created by others, there is something that is very satisfactory in creating something from my own thoughts. By allowing this part of myself to rest while I was healing and coping with the changes in my life, I think that it did me much good. I have felt more 'normal' lately and as if I am getting back on track. I still respect that it is a process, but at least I feel as if I am heading in the right direction. I am very grateful and excited for the first time in a while. Things will be OK.

With all that said, I will get to showing you my new designs . . .

I am jumping ahead a couple of seasons to Halloween. I had so many cute ideas in my head last year and I didn't get the opportunity to implement them, that I thought it would be a good place to start so I would feel a bit ahead of things. I think I enjoy working half a year or so ahead. Perhaps it is because I had done that when I designed for the magazines for over 20 years. It is familiar to me and comfortable.

My first pattern of this year I am calling "Owl at the Moon". It will include three owls dressed as different characters or costumes. I will have more than three owls in this series and will have several packets with this theme, but these are the first two of the group, as I need to begin somewhere.

This is "The Count":










They will be ornaments and can be used on a Halloween tree, wreath or other types of decoration. I am still figuring out the best way to market them so that they can be utilized to the fullest. My usual problem of "lots of versions" is rearing its ugly head and I am trying not to make things too complicated. I will probably offer three or four sizes of the pattern in the packet(s) so that people can use them how they wish. But this piece is just a prototype and is about 5" tall, allowing the amount of detail that I wanted to have in it. I suppose by the time I finish the first three, I will decide what is best. I also appreciate suggestions from you all as to how you would use them. If all else fails, I am happy to cut custom pieces for those who want them a certain size and thickness. So many options . . .

The next piece is one I call "Broom Hilda":










I love her brilliant colors! I didn't photograph her in my light box yet, as I will do that when I have the first set of three completed. But this photo shows the pretty turquoise and black/gray mix nicely and she looks just fabulous in person. I am happy with her.

I will be creating the third piece today. My cutting is pretty much caught up and I want to take a day just to paint. I haven't done that in quite a while.

Thank you to all of you who have been so encouraging and patient with me over these past few months. Whether you are new to reading my blog or someone who has followed me for years, I want you to know you are appreciated. I hope to come back here to post more often and present both painting and woodworking projects to inspire you all. I don't want to give any set timeframe, as I am not sure of the frequency that I will be here. I would rather wait until I feel that I have something inspiring for you all instead of just coming here to ramble on. Although, I love to hear from you as well.

We are heading into another weekend here and this morning felt more like spring than yesterday. Yesterday I awoke to about four inches of snow. While it isn't really that unusual to have snow here in April, after the previous weeks of warmer weather, it was a little bit of a surprise. By the time Keith and I went for our walk in the afternoon, it was mostly gone though. Maybe it was one of the last hurrahs of winter and Mother Nature was just playing a trick on us. One would hope so, anyway.

I hope you all have a great weekend. I know I have some fun and creative things planned and I hope to focus on getting my next little owl painted. It will be a good one, I am sure.










Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> It's funny how we fall into and out of habits. There are times when this happens with little effort or thought, and other times (usually when trying to develop positive habits) that it seems like a chore to follow through with things each day. There are also times in our lives when things change unexpectedly and along with it, our routines. I suppose that is part of living.
> 
> For the past several months, it seems that every time I post here I am apologizing for not posting as often as I used to. For many years (and 1800 posts) I began nearly every day with writing a blog post. There seemed to be so much that I wanted to share with you all. Not only about creativity, but about life in general. I think that in doing so, I was finding my own way through this world and writing about not only my creative experiences, but the puzzle pieces of my life falling together was something that I found to be very beneficial. Not only did it ground my own thoughts and life, but it helped with my business as well. It was all good.
> 
> I like to be optimistic and look on the bright side of things. I feel that the focus we set our sights on truly helps us in achieving our goals. Waking up with a positive outlook helped me in a very positive way through my life and even when things were not great, having a positive attitude kept me in a good place. The good feelings usually won over the bad ones and life was good. It was a formula that worked for me for a long, long time.
> 
> But when I lost my little kitty Pancakes last December, things somehow changed. I know that some of you will say that he was "only a cat" and that it shouldn't affect me as much as it did, but if I learned anything this winter it is that we don't always have control over how we react to things. Emotions are not always controllable. At times, we are at their mercy.
> 
> I found that no words that I could write would make me feel better. There was nothing that I could say that would alleviate the pain. After over four months since he died, I am only just now feeling as if I am beginning to cope with things. The pain is still there, but it is at a more manageable level. Since Pancakes was by my side nearly every day, all day, I am finally beginning to cope with doing things (just about everything) without him here. While Richard has picked up some of the slack and is himself recovering from nearly dying in December, he is still not Pancakes. There was only one Pancakes and he will always remain in my heart and my life.
> 
> Fortunately, this year has been our busiest to date. Even though I haven't been designing much, the building blocks that I have been putting in place over the past years and months have (fortunately) began to come to fruition. That is the good part of things being a 'process.' Nothing happens quickly. Things need to develop and gel at their own speed. This is the part where patience is the most important. I realize that sometimes people who have their own businesses are desperate for quick results - either for economic reasons or other emotional reasons. But this isn't usually the case and I believe that it may be the reason why so many businesses fail. The key ingredient is 'patience' and for whatever the reason, it is not added into the equation when someone starts out on their own. However, without it, chances for success are very slim.
> 
> As I get older, I realize the importance of patience more and more in many aspects of life. It seems that the eagerness of my youth has played itself out, and has been replaced with a calmness that has allowed me to step back and let life play itself out as it should be. I find myself not pushing so hard for things that I want to achieve. Perhaps I am just getting better at reading the signs that are laid at my feet. Is this what "maturity" is? Is it learning that being in tune with the world around you is the best way to head? That allowing your life to follow the path that feels the most natural is perhaps the best direction? Lately, that is how I have been seeing things.
> 
> As you can see, I have spent much time these past months just thinking. I am fortunate that I have had a ton of 'busy work' to keep me moving and working, without really having to be too creative. There is a lot to be said for production work. It allows us to engage another part of our beings into doing something positive while our heads and thoughts are able to rest and sort through things in our lives. At least that is how I feel that this time has affected me. At the end of these work days, my body has ached but there had been large piles of wood pieces that I had cut and I felt accomplished. It has been a good shift for me at a time when I needed to be busy without thinking too much. A time that I needed to sort my thoughts and heal. A time for emotional rest.
> 
> I am so grateful to you all for sticking with me.
> 
> I know things are getting better because I am beginning to feel my creativity returning. Not only do I have some ideas, but I have lots of ideas that are just screaming to be implemented. I think there must be a little space in my mind that has stored them through these past months and kept them safe until I was ready for them. Little by little I have felt the desire to create returning to me and this past week or so I have started to draw and paint my own designs again. It actually feels pretty good. Although I kept busy cutting wood and painting things created by others, there is something that is very satisfactory in creating something from my own thoughts. By allowing this part of myself to rest while I was healing and coping with the changes in my life, I think that it did me much good. I have felt more 'normal' lately and as if I am getting back on track. I still respect that it is a process, but at least I feel as if I am heading in the right direction. I am very grateful and excited for the first time in a while. Things will be OK.
> 
> With all that said, I will get to showing you my new designs . . .
> 
> I am jumping ahead a couple of seasons to Halloween. I had so many cute ideas in my head last year and I didn't get the opportunity to implement them, that I thought it would be a good place to start so I would feel a bit ahead of things. I think I enjoy working half a year or so ahead. Perhaps it is because I had done that when I designed for the magazines for over 20 years. It is familiar to me and comfortable.
> 
> My first pattern of this year I am calling "Owl at the Moon". It will include three owls dressed as different characters or costumes. I will have more than three owls in this series and will have several packets with this theme, but these are the first two of the group, as I need to begin somewhere.
> 
> This is "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be ornaments and can be used on a Halloween tree, wreath or other types of decoration. I am still figuring out the best way to market them so that they can be utilized to the fullest. My usual problem of "lots of versions" is rearing its ugly head and I am trying not to make things too complicated. I will probably offer three or four sizes of the pattern in the packet(s) so that people can use them how they wish. But this piece is just a prototype and is about 5" tall, allowing the amount of detail that I wanted to have in it. I suppose by the time I finish the first three, I will decide what is best. I also appreciate suggestions from you all as to how you would use them. If all else fails, I am happy to cut custom pieces for those who want them a certain size and thickness. So many options . . .
> 
> The next piece is one I call "Broom Hilda":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her brilliant colors! I didn't photograph her in my light box yet, as I will do that when I have the first set of three completed. But this photo shows the pretty turquoise and black/gray mix nicely and she looks just fabulous in person. I am happy with her.
> 
> I will be creating the third piece today. My cutting is pretty much caught up and I want to take a day just to paint. I haven't done that in quite a while.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have been so encouraging and patient with me over these past few months. Whether you are new to reading my blog or someone who has followed me for years, I want you to know you are appreciated. I hope to come back here to post more often and present both painting and woodworking projects to inspire you all. I don't want to give any set timeframe, as I am not sure of the frequency that I will be here. I would rather wait until I feel that I have something inspiring for you all instead of just coming here to ramble on. Although, I love to hear from you as well.
> 
> We are heading into another weekend here and this morning felt more like spring than yesterday. Yesterday I awoke to about four inches of snow. While it isn't really that unusual to have snow here in April, after the previous weeks of warmer weather, it was a little bit of a surprise. By the time Keith and I went for our walk in the afternoon, it was mostly gone though. Maybe it was one of the last hurrahs of winter and Mother Nature was just playing a trick on us. One would hope so, anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I know I have some fun and creative things planned and I hope to focus on getting my next little owl painted. It will be a good one, I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


This morning I woke up at 5, not unusual, laid there for a half hour in contemplating the day, then stoked the fire, filled my liter cup with hot lemon water, settled back in my massage chair with the laptop, and checked lumberjocks. That is how I start most days. First thing I noticed was a blog from you, its been a good morning, just settle back and read your post. So many interesting thoughts from the other side of our country.
In the winter my wild cat is always there waiting when I go out to the shop to play, last few days has not been there as usual, and then didn't even show for a day and a half, I was disappointed and worried for his safety. Then there he was looking into the house, relief. I always give him his food and when he come I get to pet him. When he comes it hold my hand down and he is so use to it he hold his head at an an angle to lean into my hand. Feeding tome is the only time I can pet him, actually I think it is a female, maybe that is why my other cat hates her so much. Two females in the house don't always get along so well. First wif second wife. Any way I have an idea how you feel losing your precious pancake.
Enjoyed your creative figurines, you are so talented in creating and painting, they just seem to pop out of the computer screen. I like the idea of the owl, I don't appreciate the idea of witches etc. The dark side.
Your work reminds me of my sister. she is into dragons, got involved in that somehow and has done a series of different dragons and how they relate to life, I am not into that. Anyway you can check her out, known as the dragon lady. http://www.trishamclean.com/
On my side of the country, been a cool spring, doing all the spring things on my acreage, restoring an old tractor so not to much time in the shop, I want to do another norther lights project with a scene, when cutting the firewood there was a nice clear block, have it lathed out and been microwaving it as it was green green.
Last evening gave my fractal burning unit a go, had been watching Youtube video's and gleaned some things that where helpful. Had a smoking good time. Got some super creative burns, will use one for the box top for my grand daughter, she is graduating form grad 8, also grand son from grade 12, we will be going to Oshawa in june for the event. 
Oh my where has the time gone, the sun is coming up and the clouds are alight with glory, I had better get busy, didn't mean to use up all the comment space and your time. Thanks for posting this morning.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> It's funny how we fall into and out of habits. There are times when this happens with little effort or thought, and other times (usually when trying to develop positive habits) that it seems like a chore to follow through with things each day. There are also times in our lives when things change unexpectedly and along with it, our routines. I suppose that is part of living.
> 
> For the past several months, it seems that every time I post here I am apologizing for not posting as often as I used to. For many years (and 1800 posts) I began nearly every day with writing a blog post. There seemed to be so much that I wanted to share with you all. Not only about creativity, but about life in general. I think that in doing so, I was finding my own way through this world and writing about not only my creative experiences, but the puzzle pieces of my life falling together was something that I found to be very beneficial. Not only did it ground my own thoughts and life, but it helped with my business as well. It was all good.
> 
> I like to be optimistic and look on the bright side of things. I feel that the focus we set our sights on truly helps us in achieving our goals. Waking up with a positive outlook helped me in a very positive way through my life and even when things were not great, having a positive attitude kept me in a good place. The good feelings usually won over the bad ones and life was good. It was a formula that worked for me for a long, long time.
> 
> But when I lost my little kitty Pancakes last December, things somehow changed. I know that some of you will say that he was "only a cat" and that it shouldn't affect me as much as it did, but if I learned anything this winter it is that we don't always have control over how we react to things. Emotions are not always controllable. At times, we are at their mercy.
> 
> I found that no words that I could write would make me feel better. There was nothing that I could say that would alleviate the pain. After over four months since he died, I am only just now feeling as if I am beginning to cope with things. The pain is still there, but it is at a more manageable level. Since Pancakes was by my side nearly every day, all day, I am finally beginning to cope with doing things (just about everything) without him here. While Richard has picked up some of the slack and is himself recovering from nearly dying in December, he is still not Pancakes. There was only one Pancakes and he will always remain in my heart and my life.
> 
> Fortunately, this year has been our busiest to date. Even though I haven't been designing much, the building blocks that I have been putting in place over the past years and months have (fortunately) began to come to fruition. That is the good part of things being a 'process.' Nothing happens quickly. Things need to develop and gel at their own speed. This is the part where patience is the most important. I realize that sometimes people who have their own businesses are desperate for quick results - either for economic reasons or other emotional reasons. But this isn't usually the case and I believe that it may be the reason why so many businesses fail. The key ingredient is 'patience' and for whatever the reason, it is not added into the equation when someone starts out on their own. However, without it, chances for success are very slim.
> 
> As I get older, I realize the importance of patience more and more in many aspects of life. It seems that the eagerness of my youth has played itself out, and has been replaced with a calmness that has allowed me to step back and let life play itself out as it should be. I find myself not pushing so hard for things that I want to achieve. Perhaps I am just getting better at reading the signs that are laid at my feet. Is this what "maturity" is? Is it learning that being in tune with the world around you is the best way to head? That allowing your life to follow the path that feels the most natural is perhaps the best direction? Lately, that is how I have been seeing things.
> 
> As you can see, I have spent much time these past months just thinking. I am fortunate that I have had a ton of 'busy work' to keep me moving and working, without really having to be too creative. There is a lot to be said for production work. It allows us to engage another part of our beings into doing something positive while our heads and thoughts are able to rest and sort through things in our lives. At least that is how I feel that this time has affected me. At the end of these work days, my body has ached but there had been large piles of wood pieces that I had cut and I felt accomplished. It has been a good shift for me at a time when I needed to be busy without thinking too much. A time that I needed to sort my thoughts and heal. A time for emotional rest.
> 
> I am so grateful to you all for sticking with me.
> 
> I know things are getting better because I am beginning to feel my creativity returning. Not only do I have some ideas, but I have lots of ideas that are just screaming to be implemented. I think there must be a little space in my mind that has stored them through these past months and kept them safe until I was ready for them. Little by little I have felt the desire to create returning to me and this past week or so I have started to draw and paint my own designs again. It actually feels pretty good. Although I kept busy cutting wood and painting things created by others, there is something that is very satisfactory in creating something from my own thoughts. By allowing this part of myself to rest while I was healing and coping with the changes in my life, I think that it did me much good. I have felt more 'normal' lately and as if I am getting back on track. I still respect that it is a process, but at least I feel as if I am heading in the right direction. I am very grateful and excited for the first time in a while. Things will be OK.
> 
> With all that said, I will get to showing you my new designs . . .
> 
> I am jumping ahead a couple of seasons to Halloween. I had so many cute ideas in my head last year and I didn't get the opportunity to implement them, that I thought it would be a good place to start so I would feel a bit ahead of things. I think I enjoy working half a year or so ahead. Perhaps it is because I had done that when I designed for the magazines for over 20 years. It is familiar to me and comfortable.
> 
> My first pattern of this year I am calling "Owl at the Moon". It will include three owls dressed as different characters or costumes. I will have more than three owls in this series and will have several packets with this theme, but these are the first two of the group, as I need to begin somewhere.
> 
> This is "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be ornaments and can be used on a Halloween tree, wreath or other types of decoration. I am still figuring out the best way to market them so that they can be utilized to the fullest. My usual problem of "lots of versions" is rearing its ugly head and I am trying not to make things too complicated. I will probably offer three or four sizes of the pattern in the packet(s) so that people can use them how they wish. But this piece is just a prototype and is about 5" tall, allowing the amount of detail that I wanted to have in it. I suppose by the time I finish the first three, I will decide what is best. I also appreciate suggestions from you all as to how you would use them. If all else fails, I am happy to cut custom pieces for those who want them a certain size and thickness. So many options . . .
> 
> The next piece is one I call "Broom Hilda":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her brilliant colors! I didn't photograph her in my light box yet, as I will do that when I have the first set of three completed. But this photo shows the pretty turquoise and black/gray mix nicely and she looks just fabulous in person. I am happy with her.
> 
> I will be creating the third piece today. My cutting is pretty much caught up and I want to take a day just to paint. I haven't done that in quite a while.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have been so encouraging and patient with me over these past few months. Whether you are new to reading my blog or someone who has followed me for years, I want you to know you are appreciated. I hope to come back here to post more often and present both painting and woodworking projects to inspire you all. I don't want to give any set timeframe, as I am not sure of the frequency that I will be here. I would rather wait until I feel that I have something inspiring for you all instead of just coming here to ramble on. Although, I love to hear from you as well.
> 
> We are heading into another weekend here and this morning felt more like spring than yesterday. Yesterday I awoke to about four inches of snow. While it isn't really that unusual to have snow here in April, after the previous weeks of warmer weather, it was a little bit of a surprise. By the time Keith and I went for our walk in the afternoon, it was mostly gone though. Maybe it was one of the last hurrahs of winter and Mother Nature was just playing a trick on us. One would hope so, anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I know I have some fun and creative things planned and I hope to focus on getting my next little owl painted. It will be a good one, I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Good to hear about all of the positive stuff that is happening . . .
It's Spring Fever Time!!! 
Have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> It's funny how we fall into and out of habits. There are times when this happens with little effort or thought, and other times (usually when trying to develop positive habits) that it seems like a chore to follow through with things each day. There are also times in our lives when things change unexpectedly and along with it, our routines. I suppose that is part of living.
> 
> For the past several months, it seems that every time I post here I am apologizing for not posting as often as I used to. For many years (and 1800 posts) I began nearly every day with writing a blog post. There seemed to be so much that I wanted to share with you all. Not only about creativity, but about life in general. I think that in doing so, I was finding my own way through this world and writing about not only my creative experiences, but the puzzle pieces of my life falling together was something that I found to be very beneficial. Not only did it ground my own thoughts and life, but it helped with my business as well. It was all good.
> 
> I like to be optimistic and look on the bright side of things. I feel that the focus we set our sights on truly helps us in achieving our goals. Waking up with a positive outlook helped me in a very positive way through my life and even when things were not great, having a positive attitude kept me in a good place. The good feelings usually won over the bad ones and life was good. It was a formula that worked for me for a long, long time.
> 
> But when I lost my little kitty Pancakes last December, things somehow changed. I know that some of you will say that he was "only a cat" and that it shouldn't affect me as much as it did, but if I learned anything this winter it is that we don't always have control over how we react to things. Emotions are not always controllable. At times, we are at their mercy.
> 
> I found that no words that I could write would make me feel better. There was nothing that I could say that would alleviate the pain. After over four months since he died, I am only just now feeling as if I am beginning to cope with things. The pain is still there, but it is at a more manageable level. Since Pancakes was by my side nearly every day, all day, I am finally beginning to cope with doing things (just about everything) without him here. While Richard has picked up some of the slack and is himself recovering from nearly dying in December, he is still not Pancakes. There was only one Pancakes and he will always remain in my heart and my life.
> 
> Fortunately, this year has been our busiest to date. Even though I haven't been designing much, the building blocks that I have been putting in place over the past years and months have (fortunately) began to come to fruition. That is the good part of things being a 'process.' Nothing happens quickly. Things need to develop and gel at their own speed. This is the part where patience is the most important. I realize that sometimes people who have their own businesses are desperate for quick results - either for economic reasons or other emotional reasons. But this isn't usually the case and I believe that it may be the reason why so many businesses fail. The key ingredient is 'patience' and for whatever the reason, it is not added into the equation when someone starts out on their own. However, without it, chances for success are very slim.
> 
> As I get older, I realize the importance of patience more and more in many aspects of life. It seems that the eagerness of my youth has played itself out, and has been replaced with a calmness that has allowed me to step back and let life play itself out as it should be. I find myself not pushing so hard for things that I want to achieve. Perhaps I am just getting better at reading the signs that are laid at my feet. Is this what "maturity" is? Is it learning that being in tune with the world around you is the best way to head? That allowing your life to follow the path that feels the most natural is perhaps the best direction? Lately, that is how I have been seeing things.
> 
> As you can see, I have spent much time these past months just thinking. I am fortunate that I have had a ton of 'busy work' to keep me moving and working, without really having to be too creative. There is a lot to be said for production work. It allows us to engage another part of our beings into doing something positive while our heads and thoughts are able to rest and sort through things in our lives. At least that is how I feel that this time has affected me. At the end of these work days, my body has ached but there had been large piles of wood pieces that I had cut and I felt accomplished. It has been a good shift for me at a time when I needed to be busy without thinking too much. A time that I needed to sort my thoughts and heal. A time for emotional rest.
> 
> I am so grateful to you all for sticking with me.
> 
> I know things are getting better because I am beginning to feel my creativity returning. Not only do I have some ideas, but I have lots of ideas that are just screaming to be implemented. I think there must be a little space in my mind that has stored them through these past months and kept them safe until I was ready for them. Little by little I have felt the desire to create returning to me and this past week or so I have started to draw and paint my own designs again. It actually feels pretty good. Although I kept busy cutting wood and painting things created by others, there is something that is very satisfactory in creating something from my own thoughts. By allowing this part of myself to rest while I was healing and coping with the changes in my life, I think that it did me much good. I have felt more 'normal' lately and as if I am getting back on track. I still respect that it is a process, but at least I feel as if I am heading in the right direction. I am very grateful and excited for the first time in a while. Things will be OK.
> 
> With all that said, I will get to showing you my new designs . . .
> 
> I am jumping ahead a couple of seasons to Halloween. I had so many cute ideas in my head last year and I didn't get the opportunity to implement them, that I thought it would be a good place to start so I would feel a bit ahead of things. I think I enjoy working half a year or so ahead. Perhaps it is because I had done that when I designed for the magazines for over 20 years. It is familiar to me and comfortable.
> 
> My first pattern of this year I am calling "Owl at the Moon". It will include three owls dressed as different characters or costumes. I will have more than three owls in this series and will have several packets with this theme, but these are the first two of the group, as I need to begin somewhere.
> 
> This is "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be ornaments and can be used on a Halloween tree, wreath or other types of decoration. I am still figuring out the best way to market them so that they can be utilized to the fullest. My usual problem of "lots of versions" is rearing its ugly head and I am trying not to make things too complicated. I will probably offer three or four sizes of the pattern in the packet(s) so that people can use them how they wish. But this piece is just a prototype and is about 5" tall, allowing the amount of detail that I wanted to have in it. I suppose by the time I finish the first three, I will decide what is best. I also appreciate suggestions from you all as to how you would use them. If all else fails, I am happy to cut custom pieces for those who want them a certain size and thickness. So many options . . .
> 
> The next piece is one I call "Broom Hilda":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her brilliant colors! I didn't photograph her in my light box yet, as I will do that when I have the first set of three completed. But this photo shows the pretty turquoise and black/gray mix nicely and she looks just fabulous in person. I am happy with her.
> 
> I will be creating the third piece today. My cutting is pretty much caught up and I want to take a day just to paint. I haven't done that in quite a while.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have been so encouraging and patient with me over these past few months. Whether you are new to reading my blog or someone who has followed me for years, I want you to know you are appreciated. I hope to come back here to post more often and present both painting and woodworking projects to inspire you all. I don't want to give any set timeframe, as I am not sure of the frequency that I will be here. I would rather wait until I feel that I have something inspiring for you all instead of just coming here to ramble on. Although, I love to hear from you as well.
> 
> We are heading into another weekend here and this morning felt more like spring than yesterday. Yesterday I awoke to about four inches of snow. While it isn't really that unusual to have snow here in April, after the previous weeks of warmer weather, it was a little bit of a surprise. By the time Keith and I went for our walk in the afternoon, it was mostly gone though. Maybe it was one of the last hurrahs of winter and Mother Nature was just playing a trick on us. One would hope so, anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I know I have some fun and creative things planned and I hope to focus on getting my next little owl painted. It will be a good one, I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


I love both owls Sheila but Broom Hilda is my favourite. I love the expression on her face! Glad to hear things are going well for you and your creative juices are flowing again. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The Process*
> 
> It's funny how we fall into and out of habits. There are times when this happens with little effort or thought, and other times (usually when trying to develop positive habits) that it seems like a chore to follow through with things each day. There are also times in our lives when things change unexpectedly and along with it, our routines. I suppose that is part of living.
> 
> For the past several months, it seems that every time I post here I am apologizing for not posting as often as I used to. For many years (and 1800 posts) I began nearly every day with writing a blog post. There seemed to be so much that I wanted to share with you all. Not only about creativity, but about life in general. I think that in doing so, I was finding my own way through this world and writing about not only my creative experiences, but the puzzle pieces of my life falling together was something that I found to be very beneficial. Not only did it ground my own thoughts and life, but it helped with my business as well. It was all good.
> 
> I like to be optimistic and look on the bright side of things. I feel that the focus we set our sights on truly helps us in achieving our goals. Waking up with a positive outlook helped me in a very positive way through my life and even when things were not great, having a positive attitude kept me in a good place. The good feelings usually won over the bad ones and life was good. It was a formula that worked for me for a long, long time.
> 
> But when I lost my little kitty Pancakes last December, things somehow changed. I know that some of you will say that he was "only a cat" and that it shouldn't affect me as much as it did, but if I learned anything this winter it is that we don't always have control over how we react to things. Emotions are not always controllable. At times, we are at their mercy.
> 
> I found that no words that I could write would make me feel better. There was nothing that I could say that would alleviate the pain. After over four months since he died, I am only just now feeling as if I am beginning to cope with things. The pain is still there, but it is at a more manageable level. Since Pancakes was by my side nearly every day, all day, I am finally beginning to cope with doing things (just about everything) without him here. While Richard has picked up some of the slack and is himself recovering from nearly dying in December, he is still not Pancakes. There was only one Pancakes and he will always remain in my heart and my life.
> 
> Fortunately, this year has been our busiest to date. Even though I haven't been designing much, the building blocks that I have been putting in place over the past years and months have (fortunately) began to come to fruition. That is the good part of things being a 'process.' Nothing happens quickly. Things need to develop and gel at their own speed. This is the part where patience is the most important. I realize that sometimes people who have their own businesses are desperate for quick results - either for economic reasons or other emotional reasons. But this isn't usually the case and I believe that it may be the reason why so many businesses fail. The key ingredient is 'patience' and for whatever the reason, it is not added into the equation when someone starts out on their own. However, without it, chances for success are very slim.
> 
> As I get older, I realize the importance of patience more and more in many aspects of life. It seems that the eagerness of my youth has played itself out, and has been replaced with a calmness that has allowed me to step back and let life play itself out as it should be. I find myself not pushing so hard for things that I want to achieve. Perhaps I am just getting better at reading the signs that are laid at my feet. Is this what "maturity" is? Is it learning that being in tune with the world around you is the best way to head? That allowing your life to follow the path that feels the most natural is perhaps the best direction? Lately, that is how I have been seeing things.
> 
> As you can see, I have spent much time these past months just thinking. I am fortunate that I have had a ton of 'busy work' to keep me moving and working, without really having to be too creative. There is a lot to be said for production work. It allows us to engage another part of our beings into doing something positive while our heads and thoughts are able to rest and sort through things in our lives. At least that is how I feel that this time has affected me. At the end of these work days, my body has ached but there had been large piles of wood pieces that I had cut and I felt accomplished. It has been a good shift for me at a time when I needed to be busy without thinking too much. A time that I needed to sort my thoughts and heal. A time for emotional rest.
> 
> I am so grateful to you all for sticking with me.
> 
> I know things are getting better because I am beginning to feel my creativity returning. Not only do I have some ideas, but I have lots of ideas that are just screaming to be implemented. I think there must be a little space in my mind that has stored them through these past months and kept them safe until I was ready for them. Little by little I have felt the desire to create returning to me and this past week or so I have started to draw and paint my own designs again. It actually feels pretty good. Although I kept busy cutting wood and painting things created by others, there is something that is very satisfactory in creating something from my own thoughts. By allowing this part of myself to rest while I was healing and coping with the changes in my life, I think that it did me much good. I have felt more 'normal' lately and as if I am getting back on track. I still respect that it is a process, but at least I feel as if I am heading in the right direction. I am very grateful and excited for the first time in a while. Things will be OK.
> 
> With all that said, I will get to showing you my new designs . . .
> 
> I am jumping ahead a couple of seasons to Halloween. I had so many cute ideas in my head last year and I didn't get the opportunity to implement them, that I thought it would be a good place to start so I would feel a bit ahead of things. I think I enjoy working half a year or so ahead. Perhaps it is because I had done that when I designed for the magazines for over 20 years. It is familiar to me and comfortable.
> 
> My first pattern of this year I am calling "Owl at the Moon". It will include three owls dressed as different characters or costumes. I will have more than three owls in this series and will have several packets with this theme, but these are the first two of the group, as I need to begin somewhere.
> 
> This is "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be ornaments and can be used on a Halloween tree, wreath or other types of decoration. I am still figuring out the best way to market them so that they can be utilized to the fullest. My usual problem of "lots of versions" is rearing its ugly head and I am trying not to make things too complicated. I will probably offer three or four sizes of the pattern in the packet(s) so that people can use them how they wish. But this piece is just a prototype and is about 5" tall, allowing the amount of detail that I wanted to have in it. I suppose by the time I finish the first three, I will decide what is best. I also appreciate suggestions from you all as to how you would use them. If all else fails, I am happy to cut custom pieces for those who want them a certain size and thickness. So many options . . .
> 
> The next piece is one I call "Broom Hilda":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her brilliant colors! I didn't photograph her in my light box yet, as I will do that when I have the first set of three completed. But this photo shows the pretty turquoise and black/gray mix nicely and she looks just fabulous in person. I am happy with her.
> 
> I will be creating the third piece today. My cutting is pretty much caught up and I want to take a day just to paint. I haven't done that in quite a while.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have been so encouraging and patient with me over these past few months. Whether you are new to reading my blog or someone who has followed me for years, I want you to know you are appreciated. I hope to come back here to post more often and present both painting and woodworking projects to inspire you all. I don't want to give any set timeframe, as I am not sure of the frequency that I will be here. I would rather wait until I feel that I have something inspiring for you all instead of just coming here to ramble on. Although, I love to hear from you as well.
> 
> We are heading into another weekend here and this morning felt more like spring than yesterday. Yesterday I awoke to about four inches of snow. While it isn't really that unusual to have snow here in April, after the previous weeks of warmer weather, it was a little bit of a surprise. By the time Keith and I went for our walk in the afternoon, it was mostly gone though. Maybe it was one of the last hurrahs of winter and Mother Nature was just playing a trick on us. One would hope so, anyway.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend. I know I have some fun and creative things planned and I hope to focus on getting my next little owl painted. It will be a good one, I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you all!


Thank you for stopping in, everyone. It is good to see you all again. I did miss my contacts here and I hope to come back and post more frequently. 

Brian - I do like your sister's artwork very much. Some of my favorite art types are from the "darker side" and I hope to do more this year. I did a plaque that I call "Nevermore" with a raven and also a "Black Cat Society" plaque and they are both among my favorites.

I remember being in grammar school in the Chicago Public School system and we had "movie day" where we had to pay a dime to see Disney's "Headless Horseman" cartoon. I loved the darkness and colors and tone of that film and I think it always stuck with me. Your sister's artwork reminds me of that tone and it is lovely.  One of my goals this year was to create some beautiful, 'darker' paintings.

I am glad your little hobo friend is OK. We have a 'white kitty' near us who goes past the rear of our property each morning to play in the field down the hill. He/she is skittish and only once came up on our deck. I believe her home base is two doors down from us (which is a substantial distance, as I am in the country) and I enjoy seeing her prowl each day. We didn't see her much in winter, but she is back again with the warmer weather.

Anna and John - I am glad you like the little owls. I finished up the third one last night and I will show it in my next post. Now off to repaint it for the instructional packet. It will be a fun weekend. 

I wish you all a great one, too.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Progress Report*

I am trying to keep my promise to myself to get back to posting when I have made progress on some of my projects. With that said, I had a pretty productive weekend and wanted to share some of what I did with you all.

I spent most of Saturday working up in my shop. I had some orders to go out, and I have a large project that I am working on with another artist that I want to stay on top of and chip away at gradually. That way, by working it in with my other work, I hardly notice the time spent doing things and also can keep up while accomplishing my own work. This way of multi-tasking is really key to my succeeding in getting everything accomplished that I want to accomplish. Besides - switching gears keeps me fresh and excited about things. As each new project emerges, I love the excitement of seeing it progress.

On Saturday evening, I finished painting my third and final owl for my set of three owl designs. This one I call "Booboo".










He was a challenge, to say the least, but I do like how he came out.

Now that the three main figures were done, I thought it would be fun to put them in a setting. This way they could be painted either on my own surfaces or on anything that my customers wished. I like offering the versatility of my patterns and designs. I hope it inspires people to use them in several different ways.

I choose my SLDPK141 - Round Pumpkin Bevel Cut Ornaments. I thought they would be perfect for what I had in mind.

First I created some cool backgrounds:










Next, I blocked in the figures of my three owls. This will give you a little idea of how they will look when finished.










Oddly enough, this took quite a while to get to this point.

I began painting the Broom Hilda owl first. This time I was taking step-by-step photos as I did each layer, so I could use them when creating the pattern packet. When I design, the first time around mostly consists of "trial and error" and it is rare that I can just paint something once and have it make sense for a pattern. I typically paint the designs a second or even third time in order to document the steps and put them into an order that will make sense to my customers. It is a bit of a process.

By the end of the evening last night here is where I wound up:










So far, pretty good.

I am going to continue to work on these for the next day or so and the pattern will be available as soon as they are done. 

Keith has also been busy creating some new designs. He has a new Biblical plaque. (SLDK710 - Let it shine - Matthew 5:14-16)










He also has a beautiful new Eagle desk clock. (SLDK718)










Finally, Keith created a pattern set that includes three plaque designs (SLDK720 - Professional Grandparents)










We hope you all enjoy the new designs.

Today will be crazy/busy for me. I have to do my mail, take a jaunt to Yarmouth for some medicine for my kitty Richard (who is doing better, but on maintenance medicine) and then get back to my painting and creating my patterns. So many have shown interest in the new designs and I want to get the patterns and wood pieces done as soon as possible. It is never too early to work ahead for the seasons I am finding.

It is a beautiful day today. The temperature is warm and it is sunny and calm. A wonderful way to begin the week. I hope you all have a wonderful week as well and thank you all for your comments and encouragement on my new designs. I really do appreciate it.

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I am trying to keep my promise to myself to get back to posting when I have made progress on some of my projects. With that said, I had a pretty productive weekend and wanted to share some of what I did with you all.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday working up in my shop. I had some orders to go out, and I have a large project that I am working on with another artist that I want to stay on top of and chip away at gradually. That way, by working it in with my other work, I hardly notice the time spent doing things and also can keep up while accomplishing my own work. This way of multi-tasking is really key to my succeeding in getting everything accomplished that I want to accomplish. Besides - switching gears keeps me fresh and excited about things. As each new project emerges, I love the excitement of seeing it progress.
> 
> On Saturday evening, I finished painting my third and final owl for my set of three owl designs. This one I call "Booboo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a challenge, to say the least, but I do like how he came out.
> 
> Now that the three main figures were done, I thought it would be fun to put them in a setting. This way they could be painted either on my own surfaces or on anything that my customers wished. I like offering the versatility of my patterns and designs. I hope it inspires people to use them in several different ways.
> 
> I choose my SLDPK141 - Round Pumpkin Bevel Cut Ornaments. I thought they would be perfect for what I had in mind.
> 
> First I created some cool backgrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I blocked in the figures of my three owls. This will give you a little idea of how they will look when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, this took quite a while to get to this point.
> 
> I began painting the Broom Hilda owl first. This time I was taking step-by-step photos as I did each layer, so I could use them when creating the pattern packet. When I design, the first time around mostly consists of "trial and error" and it is rare that I can just paint something once and have it make sense for a pattern. I typically paint the designs a second or even third time in order to document the steps and put them into an order that will make sense to my customers. It is a bit of a process.
> 
> By the end of the evening last night here is where I wound up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, pretty good.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these for the next day or so and the pattern will be available as soon as they are done.
> 
> Keith has also been busy creating some new designs. He has a new Biblical plaque. (SLDK710 - Let it shine - Matthew 5:14-16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a beautiful new Eagle desk clock. (SLDK718)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Keith created a pattern set that includes three plaque designs (SLDK720 - Professional Grandparents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you all enjoy the new designs.
> 
> Today will be crazy/busy for me. I have to do my mail, take a jaunt to Yarmouth for some medicine for my kitty Richard (who is doing better, but on maintenance medicine) and then get back to my painting and creating my patterns. So many have shown interest in the new designs and I want to get the patterns and wood pieces done as soon as possible. It is never too early to work ahead for the seasons I am finding.
> 
> It is a beautiful day today. The temperature is warm and it is sunny and calm. A wonderful way to begin the week. I hope you all have a wonderful week as well and thank you all for your comments and encouragement on my new designs. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


It's a toss up between Broom Hilda and Booboo as to which is my favourite. They are both adorable! They are going to look great as ornaments. Keith's clock is beautiful and I love his Grandparent plaques. 
Great to see you back designing again Sheila. How's the embroidery?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I am trying to keep my promise to myself to get back to posting when I have made progress on some of my projects. With that said, I had a pretty productive weekend and wanted to share some of what I did with you all.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday working up in my shop. I had some orders to go out, and I have a large project that I am working on with another artist that I want to stay on top of and chip away at gradually. That way, by working it in with my other work, I hardly notice the time spent doing things and also can keep up while accomplishing my own work. This way of multi-tasking is really key to my succeeding in getting everything accomplished that I want to accomplish. Besides - switching gears keeps me fresh and excited about things. As each new project emerges, I love the excitement of seeing it progress.
> 
> On Saturday evening, I finished painting my third and final owl for my set of three owl designs. This one I call "Booboo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a challenge, to say the least, but I do like how he came out.
> 
> Now that the three main figures were done, I thought it would be fun to put them in a setting. This way they could be painted either on my own surfaces or on anything that my customers wished. I like offering the versatility of my patterns and designs. I hope it inspires people to use them in several different ways.
> 
> I choose my SLDPK141 - Round Pumpkin Bevel Cut Ornaments. I thought they would be perfect for what I had in mind.
> 
> First I created some cool backgrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I blocked in the figures of my three owls. This will give you a little idea of how they will look when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, this took quite a while to get to this point.
> 
> I began painting the Broom Hilda owl first. This time I was taking step-by-step photos as I did each layer, so I could use them when creating the pattern packet. When I design, the first time around mostly consists of "trial and error" and it is rare that I can just paint something once and have it make sense for a pattern. I typically paint the designs a second or even third time in order to document the steps and put them into an order that will make sense to my customers. It is a bit of a process.
> 
> By the end of the evening last night here is where I wound up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, pretty good.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these for the next day or so and the pattern will be available as soon as they are done.
> 
> Keith has also been busy creating some new designs. He has a new Biblical plaque. (SLDK710 - Let it shine - Matthew 5:14-16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a beautiful new Eagle desk clock. (SLDK718)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Keith created a pattern set that includes three plaque designs (SLDK720 - Professional Grandparents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you all enjoy the new designs.
> 
> Today will be crazy/busy for me. I have to do my mail, take a jaunt to Yarmouth for some medicine for my kitty Richard (who is doing better, but on maintenance medicine) and then get back to my painting and creating my patterns. So many have shown interest in the new designs and I want to get the patterns and wood pieces done as soon as possible. It is never too early to work ahead for the seasons I am finding.
> 
> It is a beautiful day today. The temperature is warm and it is sunny and calm. A wonderful way to begin the week. I hope you all have a wonderful week as well and thank you all for your comments and encouragement on my new designs. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Funny you should ask, Anna . . . 

I was just thinking I need to make some moves in that direction, too. I so MISS embroidering! Wouldn't one of these cute owls make a nice little kit??? I think so! I have some ideas. Nothing says I can't use my painting designs as inspiration for my embroidery, right? So MUCH to do! LOL! It makes life fun, though!

Have a beautiful Monday!

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I am trying to keep my promise to myself to get back to posting when I have made progress on some of my projects. With that said, I had a pretty productive weekend and wanted to share some of what I did with you all.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday working up in my shop. I had some orders to go out, and I have a large project that I am working on with another artist that I want to stay on top of and chip away at gradually. That way, by working it in with my other work, I hardly notice the time spent doing things and also can keep up while accomplishing my own work. This way of multi-tasking is really key to my succeeding in getting everything accomplished that I want to accomplish. Besides - switching gears keeps me fresh and excited about things. As each new project emerges, I love the excitement of seeing it progress.
> 
> On Saturday evening, I finished painting my third and final owl for my set of three owl designs. This one I call "Booboo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a challenge, to say the least, but I do like how he came out.
> 
> Now that the three main figures were done, I thought it would be fun to put them in a setting. This way they could be painted either on my own surfaces or on anything that my customers wished. I like offering the versatility of my patterns and designs. I hope it inspires people to use them in several different ways.
> 
> I choose my SLDPK141 - Round Pumpkin Bevel Cut Ornaments. I thought they would be perfect for what I had in mind.
> 
> First I created some cool backgrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I blocked in the figures of my three owls. This will give you a little idea of how they will look when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, this took quite a while to get to this point.
> 
> I began painting the Broom Hilda owl first. This time I was taking step-by-step photos as I did each layer, so I could use them when creating the pattern packet. When I design, the first time around mostly consists of "trial and error" and it is rare that I can just paint something once and have it make sense for a pattern. I typically paint the designs a second or even third time in order to document the steps and put them into an order that will make sense to my customers. It is a bit of a process.
> 
> By the end of the evening last night here is where I wound up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, pretty good.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these for the next day or so and the pattern will be available as soon as they are done.
> 
> Keith has also been busy creating some new designs. He has a new Biblical plaque. (SLDK710 - Let it shine - Matthew 5:14-16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a beautiful new Eagle desk clock. (SLDK718)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Keith created a pattern set that includes three plaque designs (SLDK720 - Professional Grandparents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you all enjoy the new designs.
> 
> Today will be crazy/busy for me. I have to do my mail, take a jaunt to Yarmouth for some medicine for my kitty Richard (who is doing better, but on maintenance medicine) and then get back to my painting and creating my patterns. So many have shown interest in the new designs and I want to get the patterns and wood pieces done as soon as possible. It is never too early to work ahead for the seasons I am finding.
> 
> It is a beautiful day today. The temperature is warm and it is sunny and calm. A wonderful way to begin the week. I hope you all have a wonderful week as well and thank you all for your comments and encouragement on my new designs. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Been doing some painting myself, only trouble is, all I have is one color, Will have to invest in some other colors I guess,. You do such nice work with your paintings. I do have watercolors and wanted to experiment some this past winter but just didn't get to it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Progress Report*
> 
> I am trying to keep my promise to myself to get back to posting when I have made progress on some of my projects. With that said, I had a pretty productive weekend and wanted to share some of what I did with you all.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday working up in my shop. I had some orders to go out, and I have a large project that I am working on with another artist that I want to stay on top of and chip away at gradually. That way, by working it in with my other work, I hardly notice the time spent doing things and also can keep up while accomplishing my own work. This way of multi-tasking is really key to my succeeding in getting everything accomplished that I want to accomplish. Besides - switching gears keeps me fresh and excited about things. As each new project emerges, I love the excitement of seeing it progress.
> 
> On Saturday evening, I finished painting my third and final owl for my set of three owl designs. This one I call "Booboo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a challenge, to say the least, but I do like how he came out.
> 
> Now that the three main figures were done, I thought it would be fun to put them in a setting. This way they could be painted either on my own surfaces or on anything that my customers wished. I like offering the versatility of my patterns and designs. I hope it inspires people to use them in several different ways.
> 
> I choose my SLDPK141 - Round Pumpkin Bevel Cut Ornaments. I thought they would be perfect for what I had in mind.
> 
> First I created some cool backgrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I blocked in the figures of my three owls. This will give you a little idea of how they will look when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, this took quite a while to get to this point.
> 
> I began painting the Broom Hilda owl first. This time I was taking step-by-step photos as I did each layer, so I could use them when creating the pattern packet. When I design, the first time around mostly consists of "trial and error" and it is rare that I can just paint something once and have it make sense for a pattern. I typically paint the designs a second or even third time in order to document the steps and put them into an order that will make sense to my customers. It is a bit of a process.
> 
> By the end of the evening last night here is where I wound up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, pretty good.
> 
> I am going to continue to work on these for the next day or so and the pattern will be available as soon as they are done.
> 
> Keith has also been busy creating some new designs. He has a new Biblical plaque. (SLDK710 - Let it shine - Matthew 5:14-16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has a beautiful new Eagle desk clock. (SLDK718)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Keith created a pattern set that includes three plaque designs (SLDK720 - Professional Grandparents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope you all enjoy the new designs.
> 
> Today will be crazy/busy for me. I have to do my mail, take a jaunt to Yarmouth for some medicine for my kitty Richard (who is doing better, but on maintenance medicine) and then get back to my painting and creating my patterns. So many have shown interest in the new designs and I want to get the patterns and wood pieces done as soon as possible. It is never too early to work ahead for the seasons I am finding.
> 
> It is a beautiful day today. The temperature is warm and it is sunny and calm. A wonderful way to begin the week. I hope you all have a wonderful week as well and thank you all for your comments and encouragement on my new designs. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


This was one of my first attempts of making a 'realistic' painting with watercolors:










I did them for an online class. The class was actually on the brown one but I wanted to challenge myself and try one in bluish/greens as kind of a monochromatic exercise. It wasn't as bad as I thought. I had found this wonderful teacher on Craftsy (Anna Mason - https://www.annamasonart.com/) and immediately signed up for her online classes. While I don't find as much time as I would like to paint with them more, I do yearn to try again. I have quite a nice set and love using them. They are an entirely different animal than other paints. I used to think that watercolors were always used to make 'loose and free' artwork and seeing the realism that Anna achieves is amazing to me.

There is always more to learn!  I hope you give it a go!  Watch some of Anna's free videos and see how she does it. It is pretty cool!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Some Big Changes*

As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.

I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.

I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.

Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.

For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.

It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.

If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.

The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.

The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.

Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)

We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.

We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.

Now for my new designs . . .

Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )

The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:










SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:










And SLDP259 "The Count":










I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.

As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:

SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock










SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:










And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:










I think they all will make lovely projects.

Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.

I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.

Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


Good Morning, spent too much time looking at the pictures on his web site, must get to work, will read this later, but the pictures are cute and well done.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


Good morning, Brian. Glad you stopped by. I was going to write blogs this past week, but Keith had the site tied up for the most part with the new changes. I am going to try to come here more regularly again, as time permits.

I hope you have a great day! Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


It looks like the best part of today's posting is how much you both are enjoying what you are doing, and it also shows in the new products as they appear. Have a great day . . . week . . . month . . .


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


Thanks so much, John.  I must admit, I have been a bit tired lately, but in a good way. There is always something fun and new to do. It keeps us both busy and as I often say - it keeps us out of trouble. I am hoping that I will get some 'beach time' this summer. I say that every year, but I have to dedicate myself to it in earnest. Will this be the year?? I wonder! LOL!

Thanks for stopping by and taking the time to write. I always appreciate hearing from you.

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


"Beach time" sounds good, and when Keith creates a portable (briefcase size?) art studio for you, you can take it along and create some new "outdoor" ideas. 
Just a thought.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


Not to sound too feminist, but I have already been creating my own. Even down to the Bose bluetooth cordless speaker that I can use with my little MP3 player to bring my favorite music. I am quite the self-sufficient girl, you know. Keith doesn't really like the beach! (IMAGINE??) We do well together because we encourage each others' differences. 

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Some Big Changes*
> 
> As our small business gets larger and becomes more diverse, we are continually making changes - small and large - to accommodate expansion and keep everything running as smoothly as possible. This is one of those things that often goes by unnoticed by our customers but takes a great deal of time to accomplish. If we didn't do it, however, things would appear sloppy and awkward and it would be terribly difficult to find the things we have to offer. Our website would be a mess.
> 
> I give a great deal of credit to my partner Keith. While my head races in twenty-three directions of things to design, he is the true organizing force behind Sheila Landry Designs and struggles to present our ideas in a logical and organized fashion. His attention to detail and "consistency" is something that I have never encountered previously. He truly is the reason that everything on our site looks so nice and is presented so beautifully. While our website is built on a template that can sometimes be rather restricting, Keith has the knowledge and expertise to override many of the restrictions that come with that and make our site and your experience here easy and pleasant. I am very grateful to him.
> 
> I constantly drive him crazy with ideas that I come up with. It is seldom that I create a design without wanting to offer several variations to my customers. This is due to my contact with so many people, I realize that everyone is different and may have different uses for the designs that I create. I like to offer options so that people can apply my work to whatever they were thinking. I believe that diversity in a design adds to its value. I know Keith agrees, but sometimes it is hard to present the many variations without confusing people. It is definitely a skill that is learned over time and I believe that Keith has it down to a science.
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased the domain name of "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com". Back when I got it, I was just beginning to re-enter the decorative painting world as a designer. I thought that it would be a good thing to have if I were to change or expand my venue from scroll saw and woodworking designs to decorative painting designs. For the past several years, as my presence in the painting world has grown, Keith and I have considered splitting up our website and having two sites - one for woodworking and one for decorative painting. This way when one came to our site, they would immediately be in a comfortable place and it would (in theory) be simpler for everyone. But two sites means double the work and expense in many ways. Things like the blog here would need to be copied to both and it would be hard to pick and choose on many issues which side of the equation to keep a certain topic or item. Many things overlap still and we all know that just because we are a woodworker or a painter, doesn't mean that is the only scope of creativity that we enjoy. I think there are many advantages to having things in one place, and so does Keith. so for now, we are keeping it to one site, but we did a bit of work (mostly on Keith's part) that more clearly defines each aspect of our business - the woodworking and the painting sides - and hopefully made things a bit clearer to you - our visitors and customers. We hope you agree that these changes make things better, easier and clearer to you all.
> 
> For those of you who are our woodworking customers, things will stay pretty much the same. If you go to www.sheilalandrydesigns.com, you will land on the woodworking home page and see all of our latest designs displayed. On the left sidebar, all of the scroll saw categories are listed. There are also categories like Pattern Specials, Free Patterns & Resources, this Blog, and so forth at the top of the page. That has remained the same.
> 
> It is our painting followers that will see the biggest change.
> 
> If you use the URL of www.tolepaintingdesigns.com, you will arrive directly on the Painting Patterns Home page. (You can also get to this page by the large button at the top of the main Scroll Saw Patterns Home page.) Once you are on the Painting Home page (or any of the Painting sub-pages) the sidebar changes to the painting categories such as Painting Patterns, Painting Surfaces, Embellishments, etc.
> 
> The Patterns page is quite straightforward and self-explanatory. The Painting Surfaces page is completely re-vamped. The first section is completely dedicated to surfaces that I have created and offer for other artists, and then under that, there is a section for "General Purpose Wood Kits". These are surfaces designed by myself that can not only be used with many of my patterns but are also waiting for you to apply your own creative flair to them to use them for anything your heart desires.
> 
> The Painting Patterns page has probably gone under the most drastic change. Now, by clicking on each specific pattern, you are not only brought to the pattern description, but there is a table under the main pattern product that shows the available surfaces, Combos, and Super-Combos available that go with that pattern. This, we feel, will make it incredibly easy for you all to get everything you need for creating your project.
> 
> Some may want only the pattern, and that is great. Others want the wood, charms and other pieces available and no longer will have to go hunt for them on our site. Others may be looking only for a surface from a particular designer. With the new layout, we think this will make things much easier and clearer for everyone. (Thank you, Keith!)
> 
> We hope you give us feedback as to our new layout and let us know what you think. We are quite excited about it.
> 
> We are sending a newsletter out later today letting our regular customers know of these changes. If you haven't done so already, I invite you to sign up for our Mailing List to receive our newsletter. It is sent out about twice a month - give or take - and showcases our new patterns, new sales, and updates we are offering. We even offer special discount codes from time to time for our subscribers only. We never share your information or spam you. It is a good way to keep up with our new patterns and designs.
> 
> Now for my new designs . . .
> 
> Today I am finishing up my patterns for my three new owl series that I call "Owl at the Moon". I spent the past several days re-painting these designs so I can take step-by-step photos for the patterns. Each pattern packet will have over 30 step-by-step photos and the owls will come in three sizes - Ornaments, stand-ups, and an extra small size which will fit in my SLDP141 Round Pumpkin Bevel-Cut Ornament surfaces. I also am including background instructions so that the little owls can be painted on any surface you choose. (See where the "variation" issue comes in!  )
> 
> The three owls that I have are SLDP257 - Broom Hilda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDP258 - "Booboo" Owl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SLDP259 "The Count":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finishing up writing the patterns today and they should ship out or email out on Wednesday. But all the wood and kits are up on the site and ready to order.
> 
> As I mentioned, there is a newsletter that is going out today as well. Keith has his three new patterns:
> 
> SLDK718 - Eagle Desk Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLDK719 - Let it Shine (Matthew 5:14-16) plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his SLDK720 Professional Grandparents plaque pattern set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all will make lovely projects.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with such a long blog. I was going to write earlier this week, but many times while Keith was changing things and moving things around, we didn't want to publish our site because things weren't done. We finally went "live" yesterday and we hope that you find these changes helpful and make things nice and easy for you. Your feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I will be writing for most of the day. Then I will be moving on to new things in the next day or so. I hope to blog more frequently as I have many projects that I want to share with you all.
> 
> Until then - Happy Tuesday to you all!


Came back to read your post always so interesting, My first comment didn't make sense I quess. The book I was reading I only had two chapters to read. Then it at the end it had additional material and a web site for pictures, there where lots and I had read another book of his so went through those pictures too, Kamikaze kangaroo, about travels in Australia, The book I finished was about adventures at a wild life rescue place in Equator.


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Fun and New Projects!*

I am finding that the greater amount of time between blogs is directly related to the amount of information that I want to share with you all. But that would follow common sense, wouldn't it?

It seems that it is harder for me than I originally thought to get back in the habit of posting each morning or nearly every morning. I just can't get back in the rhythm of things. But I am doing my best, and that is what I can offer.

As usual, things have been moving fast and furious around here for me. I can't believe we are into May already, and the days are warming nicely and things are really starting to fill in and green up. Unfortunately, the dreaded black flies are also back. I am highly allergic to their bites and they love to attack me as soon as I poke my nose out the door. I am trying some new things though this year and I hope to overcome them as much as possible. After spending the winter inside, I need to be able to get some fresh air and get out for a bit each day. I will report on that later on, though.

Much of my time has been spent working up in my beautiful shop and cutting orders for my painting followers. I can't tell you all how much I enjoy working up there in a space that is dedicated just for my woodworking. We are approaching a year since we moved here (the end of June will be our 'official' anniversary) and there isn't a day that passes that I am not grateful for such a lovely place to live and work. I feel it makes all the difference in the world.

It is odd how things work out, though. While I am doing more woodworking than ever, it may appear to my woodworking followers that I may have given up on it. I have actually had very little time to do much else. Settling the business into the new direction has taken much of my energy, and I haven't found much extra time to paint, embroider, or even design much. With five months into the new year, I can count on one hand the number of new designs that I created. I know though that this is a temporary thing, as it was the incredible popularity of the Lynne Andrews Ark Project (www.lynneandrews.com) that has kept me so busy. Both Lynne and I are so, so grateful that the project has been so well-received. Its' success has been far better than our wildest dreams! (Thank you, everyone!)

I am also working on several other projects - both with other artists and on my own - that will come to light a bit better in the near future. As always, slow and steady will win the race. I am a firm believer in planting seeds that may take many months, or even years, to come to fruition. I attribute this approach and patience to the amount of success I am having. It is better to take the time to build a strong and steady foundation than to fly by the seat of our pants and hope something comes to be. I think that what I have been doing will have lasting effects on the business.

I was fortunate enough to have Woodcraft (the long-standing woodworking store) invite me to participate in a series of articles they were doing called "Moms in Woodworking". It was created for the Mother's Day weekend and my segment came out yesterday. You can read it here: Woodcraft Article

It was nice to be recognized in this way and I think they did a nice job on the article. It feels good to be recognized in a positive way like this by my peers. I am very grateful.

After cutting literally thousands of Ark pieces for the Lynne Andrews Ark project, I was finally able to take some time off last Sunday and begin painting my own Arks. I hadn't really taken a "day" off in over five months. I think it is time to step back once a week or so and give myself some non-working creative time. I just need it. Here is the result of my efforts:










This is the large Ark and is called the "Maiden Voyage". There are 13 small Ark ornaments in the series and one large plaque. This is the plaque that will start us up. I love the details in the little animals!










I am trying to pick at it in the evenings after my 'regular work' is done. It actually goes by quickly, even for a slow painter like myself. You can join our Facebook group and see everyone else's progress if you like. it is called Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and you don't have to paint to come by and observe. We love cheerleaders as well as other painters. I hope to see some of you there.

The next 'series' that I am working on is with another amazing artist named Amy Mogish. Amy approached me last year to do a Halloween Club, and I jumped right in.










The club will consist of four mailings which contain three ornaments and painting instructions in each for a total of 12 ornaments. The first mailing is going out June 1st and subsequent ones will be July, August, and September. That way everyone will be finished just in time for Halloween. You can see how it works, all the additional perks, and join at Amy's website: Classic Amy Joanne (www.classicamyjoanne.com). There are lots of fun perks to joining, and the projects are fun, easy, and beautiful!

I also wanted to remind you all of my own special offer on my little owls.










So far they have been very popular and I will be adding more owls soon. The patterns are all-inclusive and have over 45 photos in each so that even a beginner can follow along and paint the cute pieces. I hope you give them a try.

And this weekend, I am working on another project. It is going to be fun and cute and a little bit spooky! (Yes - I am working on Halloween!)










It is never too early to have some scary fun, right?

I also have to catch you up on Keith's new designs. He has been busy as well. Over the past week or so he created two new design pattern sets for health care professionals.

First, he created a project for Paramedics:










His SLDK721 - Paramedic - The Thin White Line contains the instructions for the two versions shown above.

He also created a plaque set for nurses:










His SLDK722 Nurses - The Heart of Healthcare also has both of the plaque patterns shown above.

I think they are all great for gift giving and acknowledging those vital caregivers.

Finally, Keith has a new sectional Bible passage:










His SLDK413 - Isaiah 40:31 Sectional Bible Passage pattern is a nice addition to his other large sectional plaques. We hope you like it.

So you see, we have both been quite busy. Once again, I promise to try to write more often. That way I can do shorter blogs. I have lots of fun new projects in mind and so does Keith. We hope to keep you all busy and entertained on many levels.

It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all have a wonderful and happy weekend.

Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fun and New Projects!*
> 
> I am finding that the greater amount of time between blogs is directly related to the amount of information that I want to share with you all. But that would follow common sense, wouldn't it?
> 
> It seems that it is harder for me than I originally thought to get back in the habit of posting each morning or nearly every morning. I just can't get back in the rhythm of things. But I am doing my best, and that is what I can offer.
> 
> As usual, things have been moving fast and furious around here for me. I can't believe we are into May already, and the days are warming nicely and things are really starting to fill in and green up. Unfortunately, the dreaded black flies are also back. I am highly allergic to their bites and they love to attack me as soon as I poke my nose out the door. I am trying some new things though this year and I hope to overcome them as much as possible. After spending the winter inside, I need to be able to get some fresh air and get out for a bit each day. I will report on that later on, though.
> 
> Much of my time has been spent working up in my beautiful shop and cutting orders for my painting followers. I can't tell you all how much I enjoy working up there in a space that is dedicated just for my woodworking. We are approaching a year since we moved here (the end of June will be our 'official' anniversary) and there isn't a day that passes that I am not grateful for such a lovely place to live and work. I feel it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> It is odd how things work out, though. While I am doing more woodworking than ever, it may appear to my woodworking followers that I may have given up on it. I have actually had very little time to do much else. Settling the business into the new direction has taken much of my energy, and I haven't found much extra time to paint, embroider, or even design much. With five months into the new year, I can count on one hand the number of new designs that I created. I know though that this is a temporary thing, as it was the incredible popularity of the Lynne Andrews Ark Project (www.lynneandrews.com) that has kept me so busy. Both Lynne and I are so, so grateful that the project has been so well-received. Its' success has been far better than our wildest dreams! (Thank you, everyone!)
> 
> I am also working on several other projects - both with other artists and on my own - that will come to light a bit better in the near future. As always, slow and steady will win the race. I am a firm believer in planting seeds that may take many months, or even years, to come to fruition. I attribute this approach and patience to the amount of success I am having. It is better to take the time to build a strong and steady foundation than to fly by the seat of our pants and hope something comes to be. I think that what I have been doing will have lasting effects on the business.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have Woodcraft (the long-standing woodworking store) invite me to participate in a series of articles they were doing called "Moms in Woodworking". It was created for the Mother's Day weekend and my segment came out yesterday. You can read it here: Woodcraft Article
> 
> It was nice to be recognized in this way and I think they did a nice job on the article. It feels good to be recognized in a positive way like this by my peers. I am very grateful.
> 
> After cutting literally thousands of Ark pieces for the Lynne Andrews Ark project, I was finally able to take some time off last Sunday and begin painting my own Arks. I hadn't really taken a "day" off in over five months. I think it is time to step back once a week or so and give myself some non-working creative time. I just need it. Here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large Ark and is called the "Maiden Voyage". There are 13 small Ark ornaments in the series and one large plaque. This is the plaque that will start us up. I love the details in the little animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick at it in the evenings after my 'regular work' is done. It actually goes by quickly, even for a slow painter like myself. You can join our Facebook group and see everyone else's progress if you like. it is called Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and you don't have to paint to come by and observe. We love cheerleaders as well as other painters. I hope to see some of you there.
> 
> The next 'series' that I am working on is with another amazing artist named Amy Mogish. Amy approached me last year to do a Halloween Club, and I jumped right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club will consist of four mailings which contain three ornaments and painting instructions in each for a total of 12 ornaments. The first mailing is going out June 1st and subsequent ones will be July, August, and September. That way everyone will be finished just in time for Halloween. You can see how it works, all the additional perks, and join at Amy's website: Classic Amy Joanne (www.classicamyjoanne.com). There are lots of fun perks to joining, and the projects are fun, easy, and beautiful!
> 
> I also wanted to remind you all of my own special offer on my little owls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they have been very popular and I will be adding more owls soon. The patterns are all-inclusive and have over 45 photos in each so that even a beginner can follow along and paint the cute pieces. I hope you give them a try.
> 
> And this weekend, I am working on another project. It is going to be fun and cute and a little bit spooky! (Yes - I am working on Halloween!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never too early to have some scary fun, right?
> 
> I also have to catch you up on Keith's new designs. He has been busy as well. Over the past week or so he created two new design pattern sets for health care professionals.
> 
> First, he created a project for Paramedics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK721 - Paramedic - The Thin White Line contains the instructions for the two versions shown above.
> 
> He also created a plaque set for nurses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK722 Nurses - The Heart of Healthcare also has both of the plaque patterns shown above.
> 
> I think they are all great for gift giving and acknowledging those vital caregivers.
> 
> Finally, Keith has a new sectional Bible passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK413 - Isaiah 40:31 Sectional Bible Passage pattern is a nice addition to his other large sectional plaques. We hope you like it.
> 
> So you see, we have both been quite busy. Once again, I promise to try to write more often. That way I can do shorter blogs. I have lots of fun new projects in mind and so does Keith. We hope to keep you all busy and entertained on many levels.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all have a wonderful and happy weekend.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Glad to see how much you are enjoying your creative business. Have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fun and New Projects!*
> 
> I am finding that the greater amount of time between blogs is directly related to the amount of information that I want to share with you all. But that would follow common sense, wouldn't it?
> 
> It seems that it is harder for me than I originally thought to get back in the habit of posting each morning or nearly every morning. I just can't get back in the rhythm of things. But I am doing my best, and that is what I can offer.
> 
> As usual, things have been moving fast and furious around here for me. I can't believe we are into May already, and the days are warming nicely and things are really starting to fill in and green up. Unfortunately, the dreaded black flies are also back. I am highly allergic to their bites and they love to attack me as soon as I poke my nose out the door. I am trying some new things though this year and I hope to overcome them as much as possible. After spending the winter inside, I need to be able to get some fresh air and get out for a bit each day. I will report on that later on, though.
> 
> Much of my time has been spent working up in my beautiful shop and cutting orders for my painting followers. I can't tell you all how much I enjoy working up there in a space that is dedicated just for my woodworking. We are approaching a year since we moved here (the end of June will be our 'official' anniversary) and there isn't a day that passes that I am not grateful for such a lovely place to live and work. I feel it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> It is odd how things work out, though. While I am doing more woodworking than ever, it may appear to my woodworking followers that I may have given up on it. I have actually had very little time to do much else. Settling the business into the new direction has taken much of my energy, and I haven't found much extra time to paint, embroider, or even design much. With five months into the new year, I can count on one hand the number of new designs that I created. I know though that this is a temporary thing, as it was the incredible popularity of the Lynne Andrews Ark Project (www.lynneandrews.com) that has kept me so busy. Both Lynne and I are so, so grateful that the project has been so well-received. Its' success has been far better than our wildest dreams! (Thank you, everyone!)
> 
> I am also working on several other projects - both with other artists and on my own - that will come to light a bit better in the near future. As always, slow and steady will win the race. I am a firm believer in planting seeds that may take many months, or even years, to come to fruition. I attribute this approach and patience to the amount of success I am having. It is better to take the time to build a strong and steady foundation than to fly by the seat of our pants and hope something comes to be. I think that what I have been doing will have lasting effects on the business.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have Woodcraft (the long-standing woodworking store) invite me to participate in a series of articles they were doing called "Moms in Woodworking". It was created for the Mother's Day weekend and my segment came out yesterday. You can read it here: Woodcraft Article
> 
> It was nice to be recognized in this way and I think they did a nice job on the article. It feels good to be recognized in a positive way like this by my peers. I am very grateful.
> 
> After cutting literally thousands of Ark pieces for the Lynne Andrews Ark project, I was finally able to take some time off last Sunday and begin painting my own Arks. I hadn't really taken a "day" off in over five months. I think it is time to step back once a week or so and give myself some non-working creative time. I just need it. Here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large Ark and is called the "Maiden Voyage". There are 13 small Ark ornaments in the series and one large plaque. This is the plaque that will start us up. I love the details in the little animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick at it in the evenings after my 'regular work' is done. It actually goes by quickly, even for a slow painter like myself. You can join our Facebook group and see everyone else's progress if you like. it is called Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and you don't have to paint to come by and observe. We love cheerleaders as well as other painters. I hope to see some of you there.
> 
> The next 'series' that I am working on is with another amazing artist named Amy Mogish. Amy approached me last year to do a Halloween Club, and I jumped right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club will consist of four mailings which contain three ornaments and painting instructions in each for a total of 12 ornaments. The first mailing is going out June 1st and subsequent ones will be July, August, and September. That way everyone will be finished just in time for Halloween. You can see how it works, all the additional perks, and join at Amy's website: Classic Amy Joanne (www.classicamyjoanne.com). There are lots of fun perks to joining, and the projects are fun, easy, and beautiful!
> 
> I also wanted to remind you all of my own special offer on my little owls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they have been very popular and I will be adding more owls soon. The patterns are all-inclusive and have over 45 photos in each so that even a beginner can follow along and paint the cute pieces. I hope you give them a try.
> 
> And this weekend, I am working on another project. It is going to be fun and cute and a little bit spooky! (Yes - I am working on Halloween!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never too early to have some scary fun, right?
> 
> I also have to catch you up on Keith's new designs. He has been busy as well. Over the past week or so he created two new design pattern sets for health care professionals.
> 
> First, he created a project for Paramedics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK721 - Paramedic - The Thin White Line contains the instructions for the two versions shown above.
> 
> He also created a plaque set for nurses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK722 Nurses - The Heart of Healthcare also has both of the plaque patterns shown above.
> 
> I think they are all great for gift giving and acknowledging those vital caregivers.
> 
> Finally, Keith has a new sectional Bible passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK413 - Isaiah 40:31 Sectional Bible Passage pattern is a nice addition to his other large sectional plaques. We hope you like it.
> 
> So you see, we have both been quite busy. Once again, I promise to try to write more often. That way I can do shorter blogs. I have lots of fun new projects in mind and so does Keith. We hope to keep you all busy and entertained on many levels.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all have a wonderful and happy weekend.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


You have been a busy pair! Keith's plaques are great. Love the variety of fonts he uses. It's great that you have the space dedicated to your woodwork and another dedicated to your other crafts. That was a great move for you! 
Enjoy the weekend. We are hoping for a sunny one here in BC.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fun and New Projects!*
> 
> I am finding that the greater amount of time between blogs is directly related to the amount of information that I want to share with you all. But that would follow common sense, wouldn't it?
> 
> It seems that it is harder for me than I originally thought to get back in the habit of posting each morning or nearly every morning. I just can't get back in the rhythm of things. But I am doing my best, and that is what I can offer.
> 
> As usual, things have been moving fast and furious around here for me. I can't believe we are into May already, and the days are warming nicely and things are really starting to fill in and green up. Unfortunately, the dreaded black flies are also back. I am highly allergic to their bites and they love to attack me as soon as I poke my nose out the door. I am trying some new things though this year and I hope to overcome them as much as possible. After spending the winter inside, I need to be able to get some fresh air and get out for a bit each day. I will report on that later on, though.
> 
> Much of my time has been spent working up in my beautiful shop and cutting orders for my painting followers. I can't tell you all how much I enjoy working up there in a space that is dedicated just for my woodworking. We are approaching a year since we moved here (the end of June will be our 'official' anniversary) and there isn't a day that passes that I am not grateful for such a lovely place to live and work. I feel it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> It is odd how things work out, though. While I am doing more woodworking than ever, it may appear to my woodworking followers that I may have given up on it. I have actually had very little time to do much else. Settling the business into the new direction has taken much of my energy, and I haven't found much extra time to paint, embroider, or even design much. With five months into the new year, I can count on one hand the number of new designs that I created. I know though that this is a temporary thing, as it was the incredible popularity of the Lynne Andrews Ark Project (www.lynneandrews.com) that has kept me so busy. Both Lynne and I are so, so grateful that the project has been so well-received. Its' success has been far better than our wildest dreams! (Thank you, everyone!)
> 
> I am also working on several other projects - both with other artists and on my own - that will come to light a bit better in the near future. As always, slow and steady will win the race. I am a firm believer in planting seeds that may take many months, or even years, to come to fruition. I attribute this approach and patience to the amount of success I am having. It is better to take the time to build a strong and steady foundation than to fly by the seat of our pants and hope something comes to be. I think that what I have been doing will have lasting effects on the business.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have Woodcraft (the long-standing woodworking store) invite me to participate in a series of articles they were doing called "Moms in Woodworking". It was created for the Mother's Day weekend and my segment came out yesterday. You can read it here: Woodcraft Article
> 
> It was nice to be recognized in this way and I think they did a nice job on the article. It feels good to be recognized in a positive way like this by my peers. I am very grateful.
> 
> After cutting literally thousands of Ark pieces for the Lynne Andrews Ark project, I was finally able to take some time off last Sunday and begin painting my own Arks. I hadn't really taken a "day" off in over five months. I think it is time to step back once a week or so and give myself some non-working creative time. I just need it. Here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large Ark and is called the "Maiden Voyage". There are 13 small Ark ornaments in the series and one large plaque. This is the plaque that will start us up. I love the details in the little animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick at it in the evenings after my 'regular work' is done. It actually goes by quickly, even for a slow painter like myself. You can join our Facebook group and see everyone else's progress if you like. it is called Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and you don't have to paint to come by and observe. We love cheerleaders as well as other painters. I hope to see some of you there.
> 
> The next 'series' that I am working on is with another amazing artist named Amy Mogish. Amy approached me last year to do a Halloween Club, and I jumped right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club will consist of four mailings which contain three ornaments and painting instructions in each for a total of 12 ornaments. The first mailing is going out June 1st and subsequent ones will be July, August, and September. That way everyone will be finished just in time for Halloween. You can see how it works, all the additional perks, and join at Amy's website: Classic Amy Joanne (www.classicamyjoanne.com). There are lots of fun perks to joining, and the projects are fun, easy, and beautiful!
> 
> I also wanted to remind you all of my own special offer on my little owls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they have been very popular and I will be adding more owls soon. The patterns are all-inclusive and have over 45 photos in each so that even a beginner can follow along and paint the cute pieces. I hope you give them a try.
> 
> And this weekend, I am working on another project. It is going to be fun and cute and a little bit spooky! (Yes - I am working on Halloween!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never too early to have some scary fun, right?
> 
> I also have to catch you up on Keith's new designs. He has been busy as well. Over the past week or so he created two new design pattern sets for health care professionals.
> 
> First, he created a project for Paramedics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK721 - Paramedic - The Thin White Line contains the instructions for the two versions shown above.
> 
> He also created a plaque set for nurses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK722 Nurses - The Heart of Healthcare also has both of the plaque patterns shown above.
> 
> I think they are all great for gift giving and acknowledging those vital caregivers.
> 
> Finally, Keith has a new sectional Bible passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK413 - Isaiah 40:31 Sectional Bible Passage pattern is a nice addition to his other large sectional plaques. We hope you like it.
> 
> So you see, we have both been quite busy. Once again, I promise to try to write more often. That way I can do shorter blogs. I have lots of fun new projects in mind and so does Keith. We hope to keep you all busy and entertained on many levels.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all have a wonderful and happy weekend.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Thank you, both Anna and John. I am still finding it sometimes hard to settle into the new roles I am playing. I suppose that will come with time. Thanks for stopping by and commenting. I appreciate it.

Take care and have a great day! Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fun and New Projects!*
> 
> I am finding that the greater amount of time between blogs is directly related to the amount of information that I want to share with you all. But that would follow common sense, wouldn't it?
> 
> It seems that it is harder for me than I originally thought to get back in the habit of posting each morning or nearly every morning. I just can't get back in the rhythm of things. But I am doing my best, and that is what I can offer.
> 
> As usual, things have been moving fast and furious around here for me. I can't believe we are into May already, and the days are warming nicely and things are really starting to fill in and green up. Unfortunately, the dreaded black flies are also back. I am highly allergic to their bites and they love to attack me as soon as I poke my nose out the door. I am trying some new things though this year and I hope to overcome them as much as possible. After spending the winter inside, I need to be able to get some fresh air and get out for a bit each day. I will report on that later on, though.
> 
> Much of my time has been spent working up in my beautiful shop and cutting orders for my painting followers. I can't tell you all how much I enjoy working up there in a space that is dedicated just for my woodworking. We are approaching a year since we moved here (the end of June will be our 'official' anniversary) and there isn't a day that passes that I am not grateful for such a lovely place to live and work. I feel it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> It is odd how things work out, though. While I am doing more woodworking than ever, it may appear to my woodworking followers that I may have given up on it. I have actually had very little time to do much else. Settling the business into the new direction has taken much of my energy, and I haven't found much extra time to paint, embroider, or even design much. With five months into the new year, I can count on one hand the number of new designs that I created. I know though that this is a temporary thing, as it was the incredible popularity of the Lynne Andrews Ark Project (www.lynneandrews.com) that has kept me so busy. Both Lynne and I are so, so grateful that the project has been so well-received. Its' success has been far better than our wildest dreams! (Thank you, everyone!)
> 
> I am also working on several other projects - both with other artists and on my own - that will come to light a bit better in the near future. As always, slow and steady will win the race. I am a firm believer in planting seeds that may take many months, or even years, to come to fruition. I attribute this approach and patience to the amount of success I am having. It is better to take the time to build a strong and steady foundation than to fly by the seat of our pants and hope something comes to be. I think that what I have been doing will have lasting effects on the business.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have Woodcraft (the long-standing woodworking store) invite me to participate in a series of articles they were doing called "Moms in Woodworking". It was created for the Mother's Day weekend and my segment came out yesterday. You can read it here: Woodcraft Article
> 
> It was nice to be recognized in this way and I think they did a nice job on the article. It feels good to be recognized in a positive way like this by my peers. I am very grateful.
> 
> After cutting literally thousands of Ark pieces for the Lynne Andrews Ark project, I was finally able to take some time off last Sunday and begin painting my own Arks. I hadn't really taken a "day" off in over five months. I think it is time to step back once a week or so and give myself some non-working creative time. I just need it. Here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large Ark and is called the "Maiden Voyage". There are 13 small Ark ornaments in the series and one large plaque. This is the plaque that will start us up. I love the details in the little animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick at it in the evenings after my 'regular work' is done. It actually goes by quickly, even for a slow painter like myself. You can join our Facebook group and see everyone else's progress if you like. it is called Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and you don't have to paint to come by and observe. We love cheerleaders as well as other painters. I hope to see some of you there.
> 
> The next 'series' that I am working on is with another amazing artist named Amy Mogish. Amy approached me last year to do a Halloween Club, and I jumped right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club will consist of four mailings which contain three ornaments and painting instructions in each for a total of 12 ornaments. The first mailing is going out June 1st and subsequent ones will be July, August, and September. That way everyone will be finished just in time for Halloween. You can see how it works, all the additional perks, and join at Amy's website: Classic Amy Joanne (www.classicamyjoanne.com). There are lots of fun perks to joining, and the projects are fun, easy, and beautiful!
> 
> I also wanted to remind you all of my own special offer on my little owls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they have been very popular and I will be adding more owls soon. The patterns are all-inclusive and have over 45 photos in each so that even a beginner can follow along and paint the cute pieces. I hope you give them a try.
> 
> And this weekend, I am working on another project. It is going to be fun and cute and a little bit spooky! (Yes - I am working on Halloween!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never too early to have some scary fun, right?
> 
> I also have to catch you up on Keith's new designs. He has been busy as well. Over the past week or so he created two new design pattern sets for health care professionals.
> 
> First, he created a project for Paramedics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK721 - Paramedic - The Thin White Line contains the instructions for the two versions shown above.
> 
> He also created a plaque set for nurses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK722 Nurses - The Heart of Healthcare also has both of the plaque patterns shown above.
> 
> I think they are all great for gift giving and acknowledging those vital caregivers.
> 
> Finally, Keith has a new sectional Bible passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK413 - Isaiah 40:31 Sectional Bible Passage pattern is a nice addition to his other large sectional plaques. We hope you like it.
> 
> So you see, we have both been quite busy. Once again, I promise to try to write more often. That way I can do shorter blogs. I have lots of fun new projects in mind and so does Keith. We hope to keep you all busy and entertained on many levels.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all have a wonderful and happy weekend.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


This morning I get to check on Lumberjocks and see what everyone is doing. Was gone yesterday and did manage to read your blog on my cell phone, but didn''t get to see the pictures, I enjoy seeing the pictures of your outstanding work. They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so they really increase the length of your blog to an epistle. Information plus. And then the woodcraft magazine article, that added another 1/2 hour to it as I got interested in other things on their site too. Will go back to it. After I retired from teaching I was looking for shop equipement, was able to buy a used 20 inch planer. best purchase I ever made, and best planer I ever used. The money I spent was more than well worth it. He had a scroll saw too, got it for 35$, not quite 500$ but worked well for cutting square corners, it was one of those cheap pin type, since then I have another pinless, used again. Much nicer to use for fine work. I asked someone how they get the blade through a small hole in the middle of a large piece, I understand on the better ones, the upper arm lifts up out of the way, that would be a plus, for any one doing serious work.

Black flies, they are a serious menace, I work outside allot, on my knees in the garden, black flies attack my ankles, I will often use tall socks and then put an elastic band around the bottom of my pants. I once forgot and later gave up counting after 50 of bites on one leg. Nasty red bites, I have been bitten enough with mosquitoes and black flies that I am mostly immune to them with any lasting effect. They like to get behind your ears too. Later your rub your finger back there and get this grating sound as one rubs over dried blood. 
Well another 1/2 hour has gone by so I had better say, Happy Mothers day to you, Will take my wife into the church today for a Mothers Day breakfast, Skype with the 3 kids later

PS I like the plaque of my favorite bible text.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Fun and New Projects!*
> 
> I am finding that the greater amount of time between blogs is directly related to the amount of information that I want to share with you all. But that would follow common sense, wouldn't it?
> 
> It seems that it is harder for me than I originally thought to get back in the habit of posting each morning or nearly every morning. I just can't get back in the rhythm of things. But I am doing my best, and that is what I can offer.
> 
> As usual, things have been moving fast and furious around here for me. I can't believe we are into May already, and the days are warming nicely and things are really starting to fill in and green up. Unfortunately, the dreaded black flies are also back. I am highly allergic to their bites and they love to attack me as soon as I poke my nose out the door. I am trying some new things though this year and I hope to overcome them as much as possible. After spending the winter inside, I need to be able to get some fresh air and get out for a bit each day. I will report on that later on, though.
> 
> Much of my time has been spent working up in my beautiful shop and cutting orders for my painting followers. I can't tell you all how much I enjoy working up there in a space that is dedicated just for my woodworking. We are approaching a year since we moved here (the end of June will be our 'official' anniversary) and there isn't a day that passes that I am not grateful for such a lovely place to live and work. I feel it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> It is odd how things work out, though. While I am doing more woodworking than ever, it may appear to my woodworking followers that I may have given up on it. I have actually had very little time to do much else. Settling the business into the new direction has taken much of my energy, and I haven't found much extra time to paint, embroider, or even design much. With five months into the new year, I can count on one hand the number of new designs that I created. I know though that this is a temporary thing, as it was the incredible popularity of the Lynne Andrews Ark Project (www.lynneandrews.com) that has kept me so busy. Both Lynne and I are so, so grateful that the project has been so well-received. Its' success has been far better than our wildest dreams! (Thank you, everyone!)
> 
> I am also working on several other projects - both with other artists and on my own - that will come to light a bit better in the near future. As always, slow and steady will win the race. I am a firm believer in planting seeds that may take many months, or even years, to come to fruition. I attribute this approach and patience to the amount of success I am having. It is better to take the time to build a strong and steady foundation than to fly by the seat of our pants and hope something comes to be. I think that what I have been doing will have lasting effects on the business.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have Woodcraft (the long-standing woodworking store) invite me to participate in a series of articles they were doing called "Moms in Woodworking". It was created for the Mother's Day weekend and my segment came out yesterday. You can read it here: Woodcraft Article
> 
> It was nice to be recognized in this way and I think they did a nice job on the article. It feels good to be recognized in a positive way like this by my peers. I am very grateful.
> 
> After cutting literally thousands of Ark pieces for the Lynne Andrews Ark project, I was finally able to take some time off last Sunday and begin painting my own Arks. I hadn't really taken a "day" off in over five months. I think it is time to step back once a week or so and give myself some non-working creative time. I just need it. Here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large Ark and is called the "Maiden Voyage". There are 13 small Ark ornaments in the series and one large plaque. This is the plaque that will start us up. I love the details in the little animals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick at it in the evenings after my 'regular work' is done. It actually goes by quickly, even for a slow painter like myself. You can join our Facebook group and see everyone else's progress if you like. it is called Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews and you don't have to paint to come by and observe. We love cheerleaders as well as other painters. I hope to see some of you there.
> 
> The next 'series' that I am working on is with another amazing artist named Amy Mogish. Amy approached me last year to do a Halloween Club, and I jumped right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club will consist of four mailings which contain three ornaments and painting instructions in each for a total of 12 ornaments. The first mailing is going out June 1st and subsequent ones will be July, August, and September. That way everyone will be finished just in time for Halloween. You can see how it works, all the additional perks, and join at Amy's website: Classic Amy Joanne (www.classicamyjoanne.com). There are lots of fun perks to joining, and the projects are fun, easy, and beautiful!
> 
> I also wanted to remind you all of my own special offer on my little owls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far they have been very popular and I will be adding more owls soon. The patterns are all-inclusive and have over 45 photos in each so that even a beginner can follow along and paint the cute pieces. I hope you give them a try.
> 
> And this weekend, I am working on another project. It is going to be fun and cute and a little bit spooky! (Yes - I am working on Halloween!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never too early to have some scary fun, right?
> 
> I also have to catch you up on Keith's new designs. He has been busy as well. Over the past week or so he created two new design pattern sets for health care professionals.
> 
> First, he created a project for Paramedics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK721 - Paramedic - The Thin White Line contains the instructions for the two versions shown above.
> 
> He also created a plaque set for nurses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK722 Nurses - The Heart of Healthcare also has both of the plaque patterns shown above.
> 
> I think they are all great for gift giving and acknowledging those vital caregivers.
> 
> Finally, Keith has a new sectional Bible passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK413 - Isaiah 40:31 Sectional Bible Passage pattern is a nice addition to his other large sectional plaques. We hope you like it.
> 
> So you see, we have both been quite busy. Once again, I promise to try to write more often. That way I can do shorter blogs. I have lots of fun new projects in mind and so does Keith. We hope to keep you all busy and entertained on many levels.
> 
> It is a beautiful and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. I hope you all have a wonderful and happy weekend.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Good morning to you, Brian. I wasn't on the computer much because we had Keith's mom over for Mother's Day yesterday. It was a nice day.

I can't stress how important I feel it is to get a decent scroll saw. You don't have to spend thousands, but you do need to put a decent amount of money into the few tools you need for scrolling. It isn't like turning where you have to purchase a lathe, then expensive chucks and gouges, etc. It is only one tool, really. It is wise to save for the best one you can afford.

All of the 'cheaper' saws are full of issues that make it very difficult for anyone - let alone a beginner - to relax and have fun creating. I am not being "la-de-da" about this. I grew up with very limited means and I am not a wealthy woman by any stretch. But I do feel that if you are going to do something, you need to do it right. There are many saws that are just as good if you purchase them second hand. Many times the owners pass away and they are available on Craig's list or in estate sales and are practically new.

As far as the flies go, they are horrid for me. I get huge welts from the bites and my lymph nodes enlarge after I have been bitten. I am not allergic to much, but those bites are horrible for me. I need to watch very carefully.

I hope you had a great Sunday. I had a wonderful day with Keith's mom. We hadn't seen her in a while and it was so good to have a day together.

Take care and thank you for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finding a Balance*

It seems like just about every morning I intend on writing a blog, and then I get distracted. By the time things settle down, it is usually too late to write a post. I suppose it is just part of the business growing, and that is a good thing. I do, however, miss talking with you all and sharing what I am creating with you. I feel odd only posting when we have an update and we have new patterns. It makes me feel like I am only here part-time and I miss out on visiting with you all. I hope to be a little more consistent about posting.

There is so much going on lately though that it is hard to keep up. As we are approaching a year here in our new place (can you believe that?) it is finally beginning to feel more comfortable and productive. While there is still much that I want to do around here to customize things to our needs, at this point things are in a good place and I find that I am more productive than ever. It is truly a joy having a place for everything. I love both my shop set up as well as my 'office'. This past week, I fine tuned some of my cabinets in both places and while there is still (a little) room left for more supplies, my environment is incredibly efficient and a pure joy to work in. I couldn't ask for more.

But now that things have settled into a new plateau, I am beginning to get the urge to finish up the secondary projects that will truly make these spaces my own. These are fun, do-it-yourself projects that I believe most people will enjoy seeing. I am going to be trying some new products and I will give my honest thoughts on how they work. I hope you do stick with me until I get back into my rhythm of writing. I hope it will be fun and inspiring to you all to do some things yourself. 

With that said, I will show you all what I have been up to in the past week or so. Besides cutting and shipping orders, I have been doing some more designing. After spending so many months doing production type work, there is a big backlog of designs that I want to create, as you can imagine.

First off, I finished up making a cute alphabet project that I am calling "Monster Mash" (SLDP260).










I had first intended on only doing the letters that spelled out the title, but after showing them in progress on my painting groups, many requested the full alphabet, so that is what I did.

To paint them, I mainly used DecoArt's Americana Acrylics, topped with DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint. By painting them on black and using high-contrasting colors, they came out beautifully vibrant. I just love them!










Then, to step it up a notch, to finish them off, I used their new product line of Extreme Sheen Metallic Paints:










These are absolutely the best metallic paint I have used. The regular metallic paints by DecoArt are nice and pretty, but these seem to be much more pigmented and have so much more shine and coverage. They look almost like foil when you apply them! I used the Extreme Sheen paints for the spots, lips, and nails of the little monsters and they really made the project look wonderful!





  






I am offering both the pattern (you can click the photo above) and the pre-cut wood pieces (<a href="http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDPK260">SLDPK160) for the entire alphabet. Each letter is available individually so that you can spell any name or words you wish. It is a fun and easy project that is great for all levels of painters.

It feels really great to get back to painting and creating. It seems that I have spent most of the year setting things up or doing production type work. While I never mind that, I still like to keep going with some of my own new ideas and make some new things. I suppose the key is to find a good balance.

I promise to try to come and write more regularly. I much prefer shorter posts more often than writing long books to catch up every few weeks. I just have to get back into the habit of doing so.

I hope you have a good weekend. It is somewhat rainy here today, but it is supposed to be bright and sunny by tomorrow. Enjoy your day today.

Thank you for stopping by and happy Saturday!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> It seems like just about every morning I intend on writing a blog, and then I get distracted. By the time things settle down, it is usually too late to write a post. I suppose it is just part of the business growing, and that is a good thing. I do, however, miss talking with you all and sharing what I am creating with you. I feel odd only posting when we have an update and we have new patterns. It makes me feel like I am only here part-time and I miss out on visiting with you all. I hope to be a little more consistent about posting.
> 
> There is so much going on lately though that it is hard to keep up. As we are approaching a year here in our new place (can you believe that?) it is finally beginning to feel more comfortable and productive. While there is still much that I want to do around here to customize things to our needs, at this point things are in a good place and I find that I am more productive than ever. It is truly a joy having a place for everything. I love both my shop set up as well as my 'office'. This past week, I fine tuned some of my cabinets in both places and while there is still (a little) room left for more supplies, my environment is incredibly efficient and a pure joy to work in. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> But now that things have settled into a new plateau, I am beginning to get the urge to finish up the secondary projects that will truly make these spaces my own. These are fun, do-it-yourself projects that I believe most people will enjoy seeing. I am going to be trying some new products and I will give my honest thoughts on how they work. I hope you do stick with me until I get back into my rhythm of writing. I hope it will be fun and inspiring to you all to do some things yourself.
> 
> With that said, I will show you all what I have been up to in the past week or so. Besides cutting and shipping orders, I have been doing some more designing. After spending so many months doing production type work, there is a big backlog of designs that I want to create, as you can imagine.
> 
> First off, I finished up making a cute alphabet project that I am calling "Monster Mash" (SLDP260).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had first intended on only doing the letters that spelled out the title, but after showing them in progress on my painting groups, many requested the full alphabet, so that is what I did.
> 
> To paint them, I mainly used DecoArt's Americana Acrylics, topped with DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint. By painting them on black and using high-contrasting colors, they came out beautifully vibrant. I just love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to step it up a notch, to finish them off, I used their new product line of Extreme Sheen Metallic Paints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely the best metallic paint I have used. The regular metallic paints by DecoArt are nice and pretty, but these seem to be much more pigmented and have so much more shine and coverage. They look almost like foil when you apply them! I used the Extreme Sheen paints for the spots, lips, and nails of the little monsters and they really made the project look wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the pattern (you can click the photo above) and the pre-cut wood pieces (<a href="http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDPK260">SLDPK160) for the entire alphabet. Each letter is available individually so that you can spell any name or words you wish. It is a fun and easy project that is great for all levels of painters.
> 
> It feels really great to get back to painting and creating. It seems that I have spent most of the year setting things up or doing production type work. While I never mind that, I still like to keep going with some of my own new ideas and make some new things. I suppose the key is to find a good balance.
> 
> I promise to try to come and write more regularly. I much prefer shorter posts more often than writing long books to catch up every few weeks. I just have to get back into the habit of doing so.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend. It is somewhat rainy here today, but it is supposed to be bright and sunny by tomorrow. Enjoy your day today.
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and happy Saturday!


Your Monster Mash made me smile. They are so cute, happy and bright! They really pop out.
Have a great weekend. A warm and sunny one here.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> It seems like just about every morning I intend on writing a blog, and then I get distracted. By the time things settle down, it is usually too late to write a post. I suppose it is just part of the business growing, and that is a good thing. I do, however, miss talking with you all and sharing what I am creating with you. I feel odd only posting when we have an update and we have new patterns. It makes me feel like I am only here part-time and I miss out on visiting with you all. I hope to be a little more consistent about posting.
> 
> There is so much going on lately though that it is hard to keep up. As we are approaching a year here in our new place (can you believe that?) it is finally beginning to feel more comfortable and productive. While there is still much that I want to do around here to customize things to our needs, at this point things are in a good place and I find that I am more productive than ever. It is truly a joy having a place for everything. I love both my shop set up as well as my 'office'. This past week, I fine tuned some of my cabinets in both places and while there is still (a little) room left for more supplies, my environment is incredibly efficient and a pure joy to work in. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> But now that things have settled into a new plateau, I am beginning to get the urge to finish up the secondary projects that will truly make these spaces my own. These are fun, do-it-yourself projects that I believe most people will enjoy seeing. I am going to be trying some new products and I will give my honest thoughts on how they work. I hope you do stick with me until I get back into my rhythm of writing. I hope it will be fun and inspiring to you all to do some things yourself.
> 
> With that said, I will show you all what I have been up to in the past week or so. Besides cutting and shipping orders, I have been doing some more designing. After spending so many months doing production type work, there is a big backlog of designs that I want to create, as you can imagine.
> 
> First off, I finished up making a cute alphabet project that I am calling "Monster Mash" (SLDP260).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had first intended on only doing the letters that spelled out the title, but after showing them in progress on my painting groups, many requested the full alphabet, so that is what I did.
> 
> To paint them, I mainly used DecoArt's Americana Acrylics, topped with DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint. By painting them on black and using high-contrasting colors, they came out beautifully vibrant. I just love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to step it up a notch, to finish them off, I used their new product line of Extreme Sheen Metallic Paints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely the best metallic paint I have used. The regular metallic paints by DecoArt are nice and pretty, but these seem to be much more pigmented and have so much more shine and coverage. They look almost like foil when you apply them! I used the Extreme Sheen paints for the spots, lips, and nails of the little monsters and they really made the project look wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the pattern (you can click the photo above) and the pre-cut wood pieces (<a href="http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDPK260">SLDPK160) for the entire alphabet. Each letter is available individually so that you can spell any name or words you wish. It is a fun and easy project that is great for all levels of painters.
> 
> It feels really great to get back to painting and creating. It seems that I have spent most of the year setting things up or doing production type work. While I never mind that, I still like to keep going with some of my own new ideas and make some new things. I suppose the key is to find a good balance.
> 
> I promise to try to come and write more regularly. I much prefer shorter posts more often than writing long books to catch up every few weeks. I just have to get back into the habit of doing so.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend. It is somewhat rainy here today, but it is supposed to be bright and sunny by tomorrow. Enjoy your day today.
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and happy Saturday!


Thank you, Anna. I am glad you are having good weather. We are still in "spring" here and had quite a rainy week. But everything is green now and filling in. I have yet to take some time to get outside. Soon the Black Flies will be gone, too. That will help. I hope you have a great day. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Finding a Balance*
> 
> It seems like just about every morning I intend on writing a blog, and then I get distracted. By the time things settle down, it is usually too late to write a post. I suppose it is just part of the business growing, and that is a good thing. I do, however, miss talking with you all and sharing what I am creating with you. I feel odd only posting when we have an update and we have new patterns. It makes me feel like I am only here part-time and I miss out on visiting with you all. I hope to be a little more consistent about posting.
> 
> There is so much going on lately though that it is hard to keep up. As we are approaching a year here in our new place (can you believe that?) it is finally beginning to feel more comfortable and productive. While there is still much that I want to do around here to customize things to our needs, at this point things are in a good place and I find that I am more productive than ever. It is truly a joy having a place for everything. I love both my shop set up as well as my 'office'. This past week, I fine tuned some of my cabinets in both places and while there is still (a little) room left for more supplies, my environment is incredibly efficient and a pure joy to work in. I couldn't ask for more.
> 
> But now that things have settled into a new plateau, I am beginning to get the urge to finish up the secondary projects that will truly make these spaces my own. These are fun, do-it-yourself projects that I believe most people will enjoy seeing. I am going to be trying some new products and I will give my honest thoughts on how they work. I hope you do stick with me until I get back into my rhythm of writing. I hope it will be fun and inspiring to you all to do some things yourself.
> 
> With that said, I will show you all what I have been up to in the past week or so. Besides cutting and shipping orders, I have been doing some more designing. After spending so many months doing production type work, there is a big backlog of designs that I want to create, as you can imagine.
> 
> First off, I finished up making a cute alphabet project that I am calling "Monster Mash" (SLDP260).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had first intended on only doing the letters that spelled out the title, but after showing them in progress on my painting groups, many requested the full alphabet, so that is what I did.
> 
> To paint them, I mainly used DecoArt's Americana Acrylics, topped with DecoArt's Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint. By painting them on black and using high-contrasting colors, they came out beautifully vibrant. I just love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to step it up a notch, to finish them off, I used their new product line of Extreme Sheen Metallic Paints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely the best metallic paint I have used. The regular metallic paints by DecoArt are nice and pretty, but these seem to be much more pigmented and have so much more shine and coverage. They look almost like foil when you apply them! I used the Extreme Sheen paints for the spots, lips, and nails of the little monsters and they really made the project look wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offering both the pattern (you can click the photo above) and the pre-cut wood pieces (<a href="http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDPK260">SLDPK160) for the entire alphabet. Each letter is available individually so that you can spell any name or words you wish. It is a fun and easy project that is great for all levels of painters.
> 
> It feels really great to get back to painting and creating. It seems that I have spent most of the year setting things up or doing production type work. While I never mind that, I still like to keep going with some of my own new ideas and make some new things. I suppose the key is to find a good balance.
> 
> I promise to try to come and write more regularly. I much prefer shorter posts more often than writing long books to catch up every few weeks. I just have to get back into the habit of doing so.
> 
> I hope you have a good weekend. It is somewhat rainy here today, but it is supposed to be bright and sunny by tomorrow. Enjoy your day today.
> 
> Thank you for stopping by and happy Saturday!


No apologies needed Sheila. We all get busy and, well, even being retired, not on any clock, I can't find the time to do lotsa things… lol. One day at a time is all we can do. Always enjoy all your posts. Never stop


----------



## scrollgirl

*Growth Spurts*

Little by little, I am trying to get back into the habit of posting here on a regular basis. I find that I have been missing talking to many of you and when I don't post for days or weeks at a time, the task seems daunting because there is so much information that I want to share. I am sure no one wants to read a book here on a blog post.

Life has been so busy since moving and there are times when I felt that things were getting a bit out of control. As a small business owner that depends on my business for my main source of income, this can appear to be a good thing, but these 'growth spurts' can really rattle you if you aren't ready for them. It is something that is best if it happens slowly. I know that many of my followers who are in business hope that things explode and that you are instantly successful, but I can tell you all from experience that slow and steady is really a better way to grow. It is the best way to keep up your high level of service and adjust as things change.

That being said, there is nothing wrong with having some growth spurts now and then. Without them, things cannot be successful and certainly, things would become stagnant. I suppose the trick is to keep a reign on them and allow yourself some time to rebound after such a time and collect your thoughts and perhaps re-think your strategy. I think the bottom line is that if you aren't flexible with your business, you will have the most trouble succeeding.

The first several months of this year have been incredibly busy for me. As most of you know, my business took on a new direction. Not only has it turned from designing to providing wood for my painting customers, but it also has opened up some new opportunities for me in designing painting patterns as well as the scroll saw and woodworking patterns. I like this change and it allows me both time in the shop and also time to paint. As always - my biggest complaint is that there aren't enough hours in the day. But I am working on making it work, and I finally feel that I have a handle on things once again.

One thing that I have recently come to see is that I need at least one day a week that I will consider as "off". To the untrained eye, it may seem that I am 'working' and doing pretty much the same that I do every other day, as I have been spending these days painting, cutting some pieces and drawing. But the difference is that I allow myself to not have to do anything in particular, and the projects that I work on are usually something for my own personal satisfaction. Sometimes that mindset can make all the difference in the world.

I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews since last year to create a wonderful series of patterns and surfaces and a group on Facebook so we can all create them together. Since I live in a remote, quiet area, there are few painters near me and as I mentioned above, it was time to grow and change with the times. Facebook has offered the opportunity for people from all over the world with similar interests to come together to create. Just by chance, I set up a page last year to paint the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments, designed by Lynne. (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!) I took on the task of creating six sets of these fabulous ornaments and I knew I wanted the companionship and friendships of others to encourage me through the process. It was extremely successful and while I still have half of that last day to finish, I think it has been a wonderful success.

So this year, we decided to create a group to paint some Noah's Ark ornaments. We call this page the Inspirational Ark Series and while it was a bit slow in getting started, it is definitely on the right track and moving right along. Here is a photo fo the finished series:










nne created a bottom wave 'fence' and topper to complete the theme. You can get all the patterns on her website at www.lynneandrews.com.

I am selling all the patterns and surfaces on my website Painting Wood Kits and Surfaces page.

The tree was a challenge for me, for as you see it above, it was wide and I felt it wasn't quite as stable as I would like. I needed to limit the size of the center pole so that I could efficiently ship it to those who ordered. Unfortunately, shipping the tree is not cheap. So I took my time and thought about it quite a bit in between cutting other things. Finally, last week I tried a new approach and came up with this:










elt a bit more stable. But I wanted to go a step further.

I wanted those who purchased the tree to be able to use it for other things. I felt that this would add to the value of their investment and make it something that could work for several projects or seasons. So I decided to offer just the tree on its own, and make the fence and topper pieces available separately. For Lynne's design, it would be waves and the rainbow/sun/cloud piece for the top:










I already am working with Amy Mogish on a Halloween Club and she is designing another add-on pack for the tree for a Halloween theme. Just wait until you see what she has in mind!

So, for now, you can get just the tree here: SLDPK159A Dowel Tree without Accessories.

And you can get the Lynne Andrews Ark Series Accessory Pack here: SLDPK159B. This way, too, if you have your own tree, you can easily adapt the fence and topper to fit. It solves the problem of having to buy one expensive tree after another.

As for my own progress on my Ark, the group began with the Maiden Voyage large plaque, which accompanies the set. While it isn't on the tree, it can be placed on an easel or hung on a wall near where the tree is displayed, or even used by itself for those who don't want to venture into the entire project. (You can get the wood piece here - SLDP158.)

I spent some time yesterday working on my piece. I had most of the animals done and only needed to finish the lion and lamb from the inner piece:










I finished up my Lion:










s://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/oqpu232.jpg!

Since I am not doing six sets of these, I feel like I am on the right track. I will be creating the single, smaller Arks at a rate of approximately one per month, with doing the tree pieces in-between. It will be fun and relaxing and something that I will enjoy. I hope you come and join our Facebook group to come and see the progress of everyone. Some people are done with them all already! Others are like me and just getting their Arks "launched". Some are there just to cheer us on. We need cheerleaders and appreciate all the encouragement they bring. It is a great place to meet people with creative interests.

I will keep up with the progress on my project in the future. I have a room filled with wood pieces that I have to finish cutting and sanding today and we are planning to update our site tomorrow. We will have some new specials and surprises, so I hope you come back to see tomorrow. You can join our Mailing List here and receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In it, we give special coupon codes and let you know about our new products and sales.

Keith has a new design that he posted last night that already has been quite popular:










or Our Sins</a> cross pattern really came out nice.  He is working on another pattern today and hopefully, it will be ready by tomorrow.

I want to thank you all again for sticking with us through these changes. Both Keith and I are happy to see our company evolving into what it has become. We appreciate every single one of you who has supported us throughout the years and we hope to be here for a long time to come.

Happy Monday to you all. (And Happy Memorial Day to my USA friends and family!)

I hope you all have a fun and creative day!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Growth Spurts*
> 
> Little by little, I am trying to get back into the habit of posting here on a regular basis. I find that I have been missing talking to many of you and when I don't post for days or weeks at a time, the task seems daunting because there is so much information that I want to share. I am sure no one wants to read a book here on a blog post.
> 
> Life has been so busy since moving and there are times when I felt that things were getting a bit out of control. As a small business owner that depends on my business for my main source of income, this can appear to be a good thing, but these 'growth spurts' can really rattle you if you aren't ready for them. It is something that is best if it happens slowly. I know that many of my followers who are in business hope that things explode and that you are instantly successful, but I can tell you all from experience that slow and steady is really a better way to grow. It is the best way to keep up your high level of service and adjust as things change.
> 
> That being said, there is nothing wrong with having some growth spurts now and then. Without them, things cannot be successful and certainly, things would become stagnant. I suppose the trick is to keep a reign on them and allow yourself some time to rebound after such a time and collect your thoughts and perhaps re-think your strategy. I think the bottom line is that if you aren't flexible with your business, you will have the most trouble succeeding.
> 
> The first several months of this year have been incredibly busy for me. As most of you know, my business took on a new direction. Not only has it turned from designing to providing wood for my painting customers, but it also has opened up some new opportunities for me in designing painting patterns as well as the scroll saw and woodworking patterns. I like this change and it allows me both time in the shop and also time to paint. As always - my biggest complaint is that there aren't enough hours in the day. But I am working on making it work, and I finally feel that I have a handle on things once again.
> 
> One thing that I have recently come to see is that I need at least one day a week that I will consider as "off". To the untrained eye, it may seem that I am 'working' and doing pretty much the same that I do every other day, as I have been spending these days painting, cutting some pieces and drawing. But the difference is that I allow myself to not have to do anything in particular, and the projects that I work on are usually something for my own personal satisfaction. Sometimes that mindset can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews since last year to create a wonderful series of patterns and surfaces and a group on Facebook so we can all create them together. Since I live in a remote, quiet area, there are few painters near me and as I mentioned above, it was time to grow and change with the times. Facebook has offered the opportunity for people from all over the world with similar interests to come together to create. Just by chance, I set up a page last year to paint the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments, designed by Lynne. (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!) I took on the task of creating six sets of these fabulous ornaments and I knew I wanted the companionship and friendships of others to encourage me through the process. It was extremely successful and while I still have half of that last day to finish, I think it has been a wonderful success.
> 
> So this year, we decided to create a group to paint some Noah's Ark ornaments. We call this page the Inspirational Ark Series and while it was a bit slow in getting started, it is definitely on the right track and moving right along. Here is a photo fo the finished series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nne created a bottom wave 'fence' and topper to complete the theme. You can get all the patterns on her website at www.lynneandrews.com.
> 
> I am selling all the patterns and surfaces on my website Painting Wood Kits and Surfaces page.
> 
> The tree was a challenge for me, for as you see it above, it was wide and I felt it wasn't quite as stable as I would like. I needed to limit the size of the center pole so that I could efficiently ship it to those who ordered. Unfortunately, shipping the tree is not cheap. So I took my time and thought about it quite a bit in between cutting other things. Finally, last week I tried a new approach and came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt a bit more stable. But I wanted to go a step further.
> 
> I wanted those who purchased the tree to be able to use it for other things. I felt that this would add to the value of their investment and make it something that could work for several projects or seasons. So I decided to offer just the tree on its own, and make the fence and topper pieces available separately. For Lynne's design, it would be waves and the rainbow/sun/cloud piece for the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already am working with Amy Mogish on a Halloween Club and she is designing another add-on pack for the tree for a Halloween theme. Just wait until you see what she has in mind!
> 
> So, for now, you can get just the tree here: SLDPK159A Dowel Tree without Accessories.
> 
> And you can get the Lynne Andrews Ark Series Accessory Pack here: SLDPK159B. This way, too, if you have your own tree, you can easily adapt the fence and topper to fit. It solves the problem of having to buy one expensive tree after another.
> 
> As for my own progress on my Ark, the group began with the Maiden Voyage large plaque, which accompanies the set. While it isn't on the tree, it can be placed on an easel or hung on a wall near where the tree is displayed, or even used by itself for those who don't want to venture into the entire project. (You can get the wood piece here - SLDP158.)
> 
> I spent some time yesterday working on my piece. I had most of the animals done and only needed to finish the lion and lamb from the inner piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up my Lion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/oqpu232.jpg!
> 
> Since I am not doing six sets of these, I feel like I am on the right track. I will be creating the single, smaller Arks at a rate of approximately one per month, with doing the tree pieces in-between. It will be fun and relaxing and something that I will enjoy. I hope you come and join our Facebook group to come and see the progress of everyone. Some people are done with them all already! Others are like me and just getting their Arks "launched". Some are there just to cheer us on. We need cheerleaders and appreciate all the encouragement they bring. It is a great place to meet people with creative interests.
> 
> I will keep up with the progress on my project in the future. I have a room filled with wood pieces that I have to finish cutting and sanding today and we are planning to update our site tomorrow. We will have some new specials and surprises, so I hope you come back to see tomorrow. You can join our Mailing List here and receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In it, we give special coupon codes and let you know about our new products and sales.
> 
> Keith has a new design that he posted last night that already has been quite popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Our Sins</a> cross pattern really came out nice.  He is working on another pattern today and hopefully, it will be ready by tomorrow.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for sticking with us through these changes. Both Keith and I are happy to see our company evolving into what it has become. We appreciate every single one of you who has supported us throughout the years and we hope to be here for a long time to come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. (And Happy Memorial Day to my USA friends and family!)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and creative day!


This is a little too regular, haven't got done digesting your last post, It was fantastic and this one is even more so. The projects are beyond cute. You are more than talented. Love the ark animals.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Growth Spurts*
> 
> Little by little, I am trying to get back into the habit of posting here on a regular basis. I find that I have been missing talking to many of you and when I don't post for days or weeks at a time, the task seems daunting because there is so much information that I want to share. I am sure no one wants to read a book here on a blog post.
> 
> Life has been so busy since moving and there are times when I felt that things were getting a bit out of control. As a small business owner that depends on my business for my main source of income, this can appear to be a good thing, but these 'growth spurts' can really rattle you if you aren't ready for them. It is something that is best if it happens slowly. I know that many of my followers who are in business hope that things explode and that you are instantly successful, but I can tell you all from experience that slow and steady is really a better way to grow. It is the best way to keep up your high level of service and adjust as things change.
> 
> That being said, there is nothing wrong with having some growth spurts now and then. Without them, things cannot be successful and certainly, things would become stagnant. I suppose the trick is to keep a reign on them and allow yourself some time to rebound after such a time and collect your thoughts and perhaps re-think your strategy. I think the bottom line is that if you aren't flexible with your business, you will have the most trouble succeeding.
> 
> The first several months of this year have been incredibly busy for me. As most of you know, my business took on a new direction. Not only has it turned from designing to providing wood for my painting customers, but it also has opened up some new opportunities for me in designing painting patterns as well as the scroll saw and woodworking patterns. I like this change and it allows me both time in the shop and also time to paint. As always - my biggest complaint is that there aren't enough hours in the day. But I am working on making it work, and I finally feel that I have a handle on things once again.
> 
> One thing that I have recently come to see is that I need at least one day a week that I will consider as "off". To the untrained eye, it may seem that I am 'working' and doing pretty much the same that I do every other day, as I have been spending these days painting, cutting some pieces and drawing. But the difference is that I allow myself to not have to do anything in particular, and the projects that I work on are usually something for my own personal satisfaction. Sometimes that mindset can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I have been working with the very talented Lynne Andrews since last year to create a wonderful series of patterns and surfaces and a group on Facebook so we can all create them together. Since I live in a remote, quiet area, there are few painters near me and as I mentioned above, it was time to grow and change with the times. Facebook has offered the opportunity for people from all over the world with similar interests to come together to create. Just by chance, I set up a page last year to paint the "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments, designed by Lynne. (12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are making them!) I took on the task of creating six sets of these fabulous ornaments and I knew I wanted the companionship and friendships of others to encourage me through the process. It was extremely successful and while I still have half of that last day to finish, I think it has been a wonderful success.
> 
> So this year, we decided to create a group to paint some Noah's Ark ornaments. We call this page the Inspirational Ark Series and while it was a bit slow in getting started, it is definitely on the right track and moving right along. Here is a photo fo the finished series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nne created a bottom wave 'fence' and topper to complete the theme. You can get all the patterns on her website at www.lynneandrews.com.
> 
> I am selling all the patterns and surfaces on my website Painting Wood Kits and Surfaces page.
> 
> The tree was a challenge for me, for as you see it above, it was wide and I felt it wasn't quite as stable as I would like. I needed to limit the size of the center pole so that I could efficiently ship it to those who ordered. Unfortunately, shipping the tree is not cheap. So I took my time and thought about it quite a bit in between cutting other things. Finally, last week I tried a new approach and came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elt a bit more stable. But I wanted to go a step further.
> 
> I wanted those who purchased the tree to be able to use it for other things. I felt that this would add to the value of their investment and make it something that could work for several projects or seasons. So I decided to offer just the tree on its own, and make the fence and topper pieces available separately. For Lynne's design, it would be waves and the rainbow/sun/cloud piece for the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already am working with Amy Mogish on a Halloween Club and she is designing another add-on pack for the tree for a Halloween theme. Just wait until you see what she has in mind!
> 
> So, for now, you can get just the tree here: SLDPK159A Dowel Tree without Accessories.
> 
> And you can get the Lynne Andrews Ark Series Accessory Pack here: SLDPK159B. This way, too, if you have your own tree, you can easily adapt the fence and topper to fit. It solves the problem of having to buy one expensive tree after another.
> 
> As for my own progress on my Ark, the group began with the Maiden Voyage large plaque, which accompanies the set. While it isn't on the tree, it can be placed on an easel or hung on a wall near where the tree is displayed, or even used by itself for those who don't want to venture into the entire project. (You can get the wood piece here - SLDP158.)
> 
> I spent some time yesterday working on my piece. I had most of the animals done and only needed to finish the lion and lamb from the inner piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up my Lion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/oqpu232.jpg!
> 
> Since I am not doing six sets of these, I feel like I am on the right track. I will be creating the single, smaller Arks at a rate of approximately one per month, with doing the tree pieces in-between. It will be fun and relaxing and something that I will enjoy. I hope you come and join our Facebook group to come and see the progress of everyone. Some people are done with them all already! Others are like me and just getting their Arks "launched". Some are there just to cheer us on. We need cheerleaders and appreciate all the encouragement they bring. It is a great place to meet people with creative interests.
> 
> I will keep up with the progress on my project in the future. I have a room filled with wood pieces that I have to finish cutting and sanding today and we are planning to update our site tomorrow. We will have some new specials and surprises, so I hope you come back to see tomorrow. You can join our Mailing List here and receive our bi-monthly newsletter. In it, we give special coupon codes and let you know about our new products and sales.
> 
> Keith has a new design that he posted last night that already has been quite popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Our Sins</a> cross pattern really came out nice.  He is working on another pattern today and hopefully, it will be ready by tomorrow.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for sticking with us through these changes. Both Keith and I are happy to see our company evolving into what it has become. We appreciate every single one of you who has supported us throughout the years and we hope to be here for a long time to come.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. (And Happy Memorial Day to my USA friends and family!)
> 
> I hope you all have a fun and creative day!


Hi, Brian -

Thank you for your nice comments.  The Ark painting design is by Lynne Andrews. I am just (kind of) following her directions. We did this project in collaboration. It is helpful to collaborate. I only have to think half as much. LOL!

I worked late tonight (until about 10 pm) and I still didn't finish what I wanted to finish. But tomorrow is another day. I suppose it keeps me out of trouble.

Have a great evening, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Fun With New Projects*

As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.

I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.

After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:










Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.

On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.

Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:










I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.

With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .

A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.

I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!

After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)

I got the frame and the background painted first:










I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:










The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:










Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:










I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result! 










The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!










I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.

So far, so good:










l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.

I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.










I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


Wow, now thats a weeks work, and an extra day wedged in there to do the blog. I appreciate all the time you put into these posts with pictures. Enjoy seeing your work, glad you took the time to go for a walk. We caan get so busy that we don't have time to enjoy God's creation and to regenerate our spirits. I know |I am too busy most of the time and don't take time to enjoy the things around me. Living in the North there is so much to enjoy. When for a hike last week end, all the leaves and plants where in there prime and flowers popping out. right now I am on my way to Ontario for grandson's graduation, Stopping for awhile at son's place in Edmonton. Visiting friends along the way.
That crackle finish is nifty nifty.. Have you checked out the work that Joanne Sauvageau has been posting using art supplies. I am taking her a bunch of wood and will have the privilege to meet her tomorrow.
I love exploring around the ocean shores, have hiked the west coast trail, but love the mountains too, view of the Hazelton area from walk last week.


----------



## HerbC

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


Sheila,

Glad to see any blogging from you. Pictures of production work products are good. I remember how my shop used to look when I was making and selling picture frame products for counted cross stitch needlecraft. I'd make dozens and later even grosses of identical items and they'd be stacked up on every available surface. But it all worked out and we made good profit for the few years we did it…

Like the lighthouse. The crackle medium sure worked well on it.

Take care.

Herb


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


Love the crackle effect. It seem to work much nicer than any other crackle I've used. Neat project. Love the lighthouse.


----------



## WayneC

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


Very cool.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you all for the comments. Brian - you always have such amazing photos. I hear that BC is "the other paradise" and one day I hope to get there to see for myself. Life has been busy for me. It is hard to post as much as I used to do, but I do try when I have something that I feel may interest folks. (And to be honest - my heart is not into things as it used to be since I lost my kitty Pancakes. I am still trying to cope completely with that.)

Production work can be really good, Herb. I love woodworking and it is amazing how little time is spent doing actual woodworking when designing. This production type stuff, while not as interesting to many who read my blog, keeps my hands in sawdust and is really rather fun to do. I am grateful for the work and appreciate that people like what I do.

Anna - yes - this is a great product. My problem in the past has been to apply it too sparingly. I am, as I said, a 'light painter'. That is all well and good but doesn't make for a good crackle. You can see where I had less crackle on the edges of the piece and around the door, the cracks were very small. the middle had about 1/8" thick of the gel. I wondered if it would be too much but thought - what the heck. Try a sample and be really heavy handed with it and see how it works. I think you may be surprised.

Thank you too, Wayne, for your comment. I am glad you enjoy the post.

Take care, everyone. I will try to visit as often as I can. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


You my friend are like a one woman assembly line. Keep on, keepin on.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Fun With New Projects*
> 
> As I try to achieve my goal of getting back to blogging more often, I wonder if showing you all the piles of wood that I cut interests you all. I wonder if they all begin to look the same to you or if it is really something that you enjoy seeing. Since much of my time these days has been spent on production work and filling orders for decorative painters, I find that if I don't show the piles, I sometimes don't have a great deal new to say here. However, I know that many of my followers are woodworkers and aspire to do some type of production work, so I thought that from time to time you don't mind seeing what fills my days lately.
> 
> I spent pretty much of the last week in the shop and cutting. The first large batch of things that I did over the previous weekend took most of Monday and Tuesday to complete cutting and organize, pack and ship out. On Wednesday I needed to really get organized as far as building my Prim Dowel Trees (SLDPK159a), as I had several ordered. I also needed to get a couple of samples to Amy Mogish so that she could do her magic with them for her wonderful Halloween Ornament Club. I am thrilled she wanted to use the tree to display her ornaments. By changing the fence and the topper, the tree could be adapted to many different themes or seasons, which makes it more economical for our customers and just an all around better product. I will certainly be showing you more in the future.
> 
> After spending Wednesday building the special jigs I needed to make everything consistent and safe to drill and cut, here was the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I feel good about the trees, I should be able to reproduce them rather quickly now. Taking the extra time to really think them through was smart, as I didn't feel fully comfortable with the first version of the tree that I made. I think that is a good lesson for people who are designing or have their own business. If you are unsure about something - wait and let the idea 'hatch' a bit. It is amazing how adding a little time to a project can make a huge difference. I find the most mistakes are made when rushing into something. While I 'liked' the general idea of the first tree, there was something that prevented me from 'loving' it and really feeling good about it. I am very happy I waited until I really figured everything out and now when I send them to my customers, I can really feel like they are getting something that I am proud of making. That is so important, I feel.
> 
> On Saturday, I worked hard to fill the orders that came in later in the week. My goal was (and will continue to be) to take Sundays to do "whatever". But that meant that I would really need to work hard the other days to reward myself with that luxury. I feel that I need it though and without allowing some time to myself, I could get tired and even burned out and possibly even resentful about my work. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I accomplished on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good day's work.  Besides cutting these pieces, I cleaned and reorganized much of my shop. It is once again beautifully neat and I know where everything is. In the future, I would love to give a video tour of how I have things set up for you all to see. I am very happy there and proud of it.
> 
> With that under my belt, I had Sunday pretty much to do what I want. I do admit, that I spent about an hour up in the shop. (Maybe an hour and a half!) But it started for selfish reasons. . .
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a Jamie Mills Price pattern that I was dying to paint. It is a layered lighthouse plaque and it is just lovely. I have the perfect spot in my entryway for it to go, and she even has a summer version and a winter version of the same scene, so I could swap it out for the seasons. I went up to the shop yesterday and cut the plaque pieces, and while I was up there, I decided to sand the box of goodies shown above so they will be all ready to send out today. I am glad I did, as I felt that I could really relax the rest of the day.
> 
> I went with Keith for a long hike along the rocky shoreline. We probably hiked a couple of kilometers. It was warm and sunny and beautiful and I love to be near the ocean. What a great way to spend the afternoon! On the way home, we picked up some ribs and made a lovely dinner on the grill - ribs, grilled potato and onion and grilled mixed veggies. MMMm! Just what we needed after the long hike!
> 
> After dinner, I got to painting on my lighthouse. I didn't know how far I would get, but I wanted to spend the evening painting this fun and no-pressure project. It is called "Harbor Lights" and the pattern or E-Pattern can be purchased at Jamie's website (www.betweenthevines.com)
> 
> I got the frame and the background painted first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jamie has lots of step-by-step photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighthouse is painted using all DecoArt products (which I love) and the lighthouse itself had a beautiful crackle finish to it. Jamie recommended DecoArt One Step Crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DecoArt's Weathered Wood, which is applied between paint layers, the One Step Crackle is applied over the base layer. After letting it dry (I used a hair dryer to make the process faster) it gives you a beautiful, crackled, clear layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it on REALLY THICK to achieve this lovely finish - nearly 1/8" thick gel! But look at the amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step was to use a soft cloth and 'rub' on the browns and tints and rub them off while they were wet. This allowed the darker paint to enhance the cracks and makes the piece look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been 'timid' with this product in the past. I am typically a light painter and don't use much product. But I found that to make this product works as it should, I really needed to have a heavy hand.
> 
> So far, so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l the details and certainly update you all on my progress. My goal is to be able to work for a full day and then take the evenings to paint for myself. I also made some progress on my large Ark piece that I will show you later in the week. I am nearly done with that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these projects. I certainly enjoy creating them. I love showing how fun and versatile that painting can be. I have many great products by DecoArt that I am dying to try on painting and home improvement projects and I want to share them with you all as well. This past year DecoArt came out with several new lines of home-dec paint for different uses and they are really high quality and promise to be fun to use as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a wonderfully creative week. Happy Monday to you all!


Thank you, Roger. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Happy Mail and New Projects!*

I'll begin today's post with some news that I just found out. My photos source for all my blog posts (Image Box) just informed me when I signed in that it is "closing" as of June 30th. Even though I haven't been blogging much lately, I used to do so just about every day, so you can imagine the number of photos that I have stored there. What it will mean to you, my readers is that when you go to my older blogs, the images that use that address (all except Lumberjocks.com) will not have any photos. Needless to say, I am not really happy about it.

But it is what it is and I suppose that I have to move forward and adapt. From today's post on, I will be using my Google account to host the photos shown here, so hopefully, Google will have some longevity and not go anywhere soon. One never knows what the day will bring.

On a positive note, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. I got my mail sent out, put together some new patio furniture that arrived on Monday, cut my orders out that are shipping today, and I spent some time in the yard doing some much-needed work in our yard. Since we were in 'moving mode' last year at this time, I really didn't have time to do much on the outside of our home for the summer. I had wanted to do some basic landscaping that wouldn't require much maintenance, as my time is always so pressed. So I chose some 'lazy plants' as I call them to fill the outside area and add some color and cheer to our home.

I was fortunate to see on Facebook that a neighbor was giving away some pretty variegated hosta plants and I picked up 10 of them a couple of weeks ago. I thought they would fill the front of the house in nicely and I knew they required little to keep them full and growing. I had the 10 buckets sitting in the front of the house for the past couple of weeks and I was waiting for a lull in my schedule to make time to plant them into the ground. Yesterday seemed the perfect day, as I had just finished assembling the furniture for outside and finished up all of my orders. It was still early in the afternoon and the sun was shining and bright. Since we had a rainy week last week, the ground was nice and soft and things went quickly. I also ran to the nearby garden center to get some Impatients. These are some of my favorite flowers and I know they will fill in the small flower bed as time goes on. I had enough left not only to fill the flower bed and make a couple of additional planters but also to put some in between the hostas in front. Later on, it will add a nice splash of color. So here is the result of my efforts:










I also got a few hanging planters of flowers. I just couldn't resist these beautiful yellow begonias:










. . . or these exotic Impatients:










Amy had sent me a BEAUTIFUL winter glitter house (That is real glass glitter on it! You should see it sparkle!) this past winter as a Christmas gift. The house fits perfectly with my little skating pond scene and I loved adding it to the vignette. I had asked Amy if she would make me one in Turquoise, as it is one of my favorite colors, and she graciously did so. She even put a little kitty on the back, inside wall of it! 










As you can see, she sent me a couple of 'blank' houses to play with on my own. I want to do a Halloween one and I couldn't find them here. Finally, she sent me a pattern of the beautiful chalkboard robin plant poke that I admired. She is so fun and talented, and I love all of her stuff. Amy and I are working on her Halloween Club that is kicking off now. The designs are completely hers and I am cutting the wood pieces for the members. It has been widely successful and we are both thrilled with the outcome. You can get more information on the club at her website here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/classic-halloween-ornie-painting-club/ It is never too late to join!

As for my other work, I am just about finished up with my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from the Lynne Andrews Inspirational Ark Series.










All I need to do is to finish the details on the little birds and add the hay under the front animals. Then I can move on the 'month-by-month' pieces. You can find the patterns for the Ark pieces at Lynne's site: www.lynneandrews.com and the wood pieces (including the display tree) on my own site Painting Surfaces page. I am pleased that Amy is also designing a fence and topper for the tree so those who are in both clubs can use the same display tree and only need to switch the fence and topper. I haven't seen what Amy has come up with, but I am sure it will be fabulous!

You can join our Facebook pages for both of these projects and paint along with us or just watch and cheer us on. The Classic Halloween Ornament Club page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/HalloweenClub2017/ and the Inspirational Ark page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lynnesark/

Both groups are fun, helpful and inspiring!

Finally, I wanted to show you all a couple of new project designs from Keith. He created this Psalm 56:4 plaque that says "Choose Faith Over Fear" (SLDK726)










He also created a plaque to honor dispatchers (SLDK727 - Dispatch/Dispatcher - The Thin Gold Line) which include four versions of the plaque.










Either plaque would not only make a great Father's Day gift but a nice project for any time of the year.

So that is about it for today. I have several directions to head. My biggest problem is deciding what to do first.  (That is a good problem to have!)

Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend in just around the corner!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Mail and New Projects!*
> 
> I'll begin today's post with some news that I just found out. My photos source for all my blog posts (Image Box) just informed me when I signed in that it is "closing" as of June 30th. Even though I haven't been blogging much lately, I used to do so just about every day, so you can imagine the number of photos that I have stored there. What it will mean to you, my readers is that when you go to my older blogs, the images that use that address (all except Lumberjocks.com) will not have any photos. Needless to say, I am not really happy about it.
> 
> But it is what it is and I suppose that I have to move forward and adapt. From today's post on, I will be using my Google account to host the photos shown here, so hopefully, Google will have some longevity and not go anywhere soon. One never knows what the day will bring.
> 
> On a positive note, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. I got my mail sent out, put together some new patio furniture that arrived on Monday, cut my orders out that are shipping today, and I spent some time in the yard doing some much-needed work in our yard. Since we were in 'moving mode' last year at this time, I really didn't have time to do much on the outside of our home for the summer. I had wanted to do some basic landscaping that wouldn't require much maintenance, as my time is always so pressed. So I chose some 'lazy plants' as I call them to fill the outside area and add some color and cheer to our home.
> 
> I was fortunate to see on Facebook that a neighbor was giving away some pretty variegated hosta plants and I picked up 10 of them a couple of weeks ago. I thought they would fill the front of the house in nicely and I knew they required little to keep them full and growing. I had the 10 buckets sitting in the front of the house for the past couple of weeks and I was waiting for a lull in my schedule to make time to plant them into the ground. Yesterday seemed the perfect day, as I had just finished assembling the furniture for outside and finished up all of my orders. It was still early in the afternoon and the sun was shining and bright. Since we had a rainy week last week, the ground was nice and soft and things went quickly. I also ran to the nearby garden center to get some Impatients. These are some of my favorite flowers and I know they will fill in the small flower bed as time goes on. I had enough left not only to fill the flower bed and make a couple of additional planters but also to put some in between the hostas in front. Later on, it will add a nice splash of color. So here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few hanging planters of flowers. I just couldn't resist these beautiful yellow begonias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . or these exotic Impatients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy had sent me a BEAUTIFUL winter glitter house (That is real glass glitter on it! You should see it sparkle!) this past winter as a Christmas gift. The house fits perfectly with my little skating pond scene and I loved adding it to the vignette. I had asked Amy if she would make me one in Turquoise, as it is one of my favorite colors, and she graciously did so. She even put a little kitty on the back, inside wall of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she sent me a couple of 'blank' houses to play with on my own. I want to do a Halloween one and I couldn't find them here. Finally, she sent me a pattern of the beautiful chalkboard robin plant poke that I admired. She is so fun and talented, and I love all of her stuff. Amy and I are working on her Halloween Club that is kicking off now. The designs are completely hers and I am cutting the wood pieces for the members. It has been widely successful and we are both thrilled with the outcome. You can get more information on the club at her website here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/classic-halloween-ornie-painting-club/ It is never too late to join!
> 
> As for my other work, I am just about finished up with my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from the Lynne Andrews Inspirational Ark Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to do is to finish the details on the little birds and add the hay under the front animals. Then I can move on the 'month-by-month' pieces. You can find the patterns for the Ark pieces at Lynne's site: www.lynneandrews.com and the wood pieces (including the display tree) on my own site Painting Surfaces page. I am pleased that Amy is also designing a fence and topper for the tree so those who are in both clubs can use the same display tree and only need to switch the fence and topper. I haven't seen what Amy has come up with, but I am sure it will be fabulous!
> 
> You can join our Facebook pages for both of these projects and paint along with us or just watch and cheer us on. The Classic Halloween Ornament Club page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/HalloweenClub2017/ and the Inspirational Ark page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lynnesark/
> 
> Both groups are fun, helpful and inspiring!
> 
> Finally, I wanted to show you all a couple of new project designs from Keith. He created this Psalm 56:4 plaque that says "Choose Faith Over Fear" (SLDK726)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a plaque to honor dispatchers (SLDK727 - Dispatch/Dispatcher - The Thin Gold Line) which include four versions of the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either plaque would not only make a great Father's Day gift but a nice project for any time of the year.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I have several directions to head. My biggest problem is deciding what to do first.  (That is a good problem to have!)
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend in just around the corner!


Enjoyed the picture of the plants and planting, since we will be basically gone all summer I didn't do any gardening, the only thing growing at home is the same colored hosta's and a bed of Lilly of the valley, Your place is as nice as your paintings.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Mail and New Projects!*
> 
> I'll begin today's post with some news that I just found out. My photos source for all my blog posts (Image Box) just informed me when I signed in that it is "closing" as of June 30th. Even though I haven't been blogging much lately, I used to do so just about every day, so you can imagine the number of photos that I have stored there. What it will mean to you, my readers is that when you go to my older blogs, the images that use that address (all except Lumberjocks.com) will not have any photos. Needless to say, I am not really happy about it.
> 
> But it is what it is and I suppose that I have to move forward and adapt. From today's post on, I will be using my Google account to host the photos shown here, so hopefully, Google will have some longevity and not go anywhere soon. One never knows what the day will bring.
> 
> On a positive note, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. I got my mail sent out, put together some new patio furniture that arrived on Monday, cut my orders out that are shipping today, and I spent some time in the yard doing some much-needed work in our yard. Since we were in 'moving mode' last year at this time, I really didn't have time to do much on the outside of our home for the summer. I had wanted to do some basic landscaping that wouldn't require much maintenance, as my time is always so pressed. So I chose some 'lazy plants' as I call them to fill the outside area and add some color and cheer to our home.
> 
> I was fortunate to see on Facebook that a neighbor was giving away some pretty variegated hosta plants and I picked up 10 of them a couple of weeks ago. I thought they would fill the front of the house in nicely and I knew they required little to keep them full and growing. I had the 10 buckets sitting in the front of the house for the past couple of weeks and I was waiting for a lull in my schedule to make time to plant them into the ground. Yesterday seemed the perfect day, as I had just finished assembling the furniture for outside and finished up all of my orders. It was still early in the afternoon and the sun was shining and bright. Since we had a rainy week last week, the ground was nice and soft and things went quickly. I also ran to the nearby garden center to get some Impatients. These are some of my favorite flowers and I know they will fill in the small flower bed as time goes on. I had enough left not only to fill the flower bed and make a couple of additional planters but also to put some in between the hostas in front. Later on, it will add a nice splash of color. So here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few hanging planters of flowers. I just couldn't resist these beautiful yellow begonias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . or these exotic Impatients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy had sent me a BEAUTIFUL winter glitter house (That is real glass glitter on it! You should see it sparkle!) this past winter as a Christmas gift. The house fits perfectly with my little skating pond scene and I loved adding it to the vignette. I had asked Amy if she would make me one in Turquoise, as it is one of my favorite colors, and she graciously did so. She even put a little kitty on the back, inside wall of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she sent me a couple of 'blank' houses to play with on my own. I want to do a Halloween one and I couldn't find them here. Finally, she sent me a pattern of the beautiful chalkboard robin plant poke that I admired. She is so fun and talented, and I love all of her stuff. Amy and I are working on her Halloween Club that is kicking off now. The designs are completely hers and I am cutting the wood pieces for the members. It has been widely successful and we are both thrilled with the outcome. You can get more information on the club at her website here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/classic-halloween-ornie-painting-club/ It is never too late to join!
> 
> As for my other work, I am just about finished up with my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from the Lynne Andrews Inspirational Ark Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to do is to finish the details on the little birds and add the hay under the front animals. Then I can move on the 'month-by-month' pieces. You can find the patterns for the Ark pieces at Lynne's site: www.lynneandrews.com and the wood pieces (including the display tree) on my own site Painting Surfaces page. I am pleased that Amy is also designing a fence and topper for the tree so those who are in both clubs can use the same display tree and only need to switch the fence and topper. I haven't seen what Amy has come up with, but I am sure it will be fabulous!
> 
> You can join our Facebook pages for both of these projects and paint along with us or just watch and cheer us on. The Classic Halloween Ornament Club page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/HalloweenClub2017/ and the Inspirational Ark page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lynnesark/
> 
> Both groups are fun, helpful and inspiring!
> 
> Finally, I wanted to show you all a couple of new project designs from Keith. He created this Psalm 56:4 plaque that says "Choose Faith Over Fear" (SLDK726)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a plaque to honor dispatchers (SLDK727 - Dispatch/Dispatcher - The Thin Gold Line) which include four versions of the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either plaque would not only make a great Father's Day gift but a nice project for any time of the year.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I have several directions to head. My biggest problem is deciding what to do first.  (That is a good problem to have!)
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend in just around the corner!


Nice job on the landscaping. Good to hear that you are enjoying a bit of Nature.
We've just started getting a few fresh strawberries from our garden . . . sweet treats.
Have a great day.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Mail and New Projects!*
> 
> I'll begin today's post with some news that I just found out. My photos source for all my blog posts (Image Box) just informed me when I signed in that it is "closing" as of June 30th. Even though I haven't been blogging much lately, I used to do so just about every day, so you can imagine the number of photos that I have stored there. What it will mean to you, my readers is that when you go to my older blogs, the images that use that address (all except Lumberjocks.com) will not have any photos. Needless to say, I am not really happy about it.
> 
> But it is what it is and I suppose that I have to move forward and adapt. From today's post on, I will be using my Google account to host the photos shown here, so hopefully, Google will have some longevity and not go anywhere soon. One never knows what the day will bring.
> 
> On a positive note, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. I got my mail sent out, put together some new patio furniture that arrived on Monday, cut my orders out that are shipping today, and I spent some time in the yard doing some much-needed work in our yard. Since we were in 'moving mode' last year at this time, I really didn't have time to do much on the outside of our home for the summer. I had wanted to do some basic landscaping that wouldn't require much maintenance, as my time is always so pressed. So I chose some 'lazy plants' as I call them to fill the outside area and add some color and cheer to our home.
> 
> I was fortunate to see on Facebook that a neighbor was giving away some pretty variegated hosta plants and I picked up 10 of them a couple of weeks ago. I thought they would fill the front of the house in nicely and I knew they required little to keep them full and growing. I had the 10 buckets sitting in the front of the house for the past couple of weeks and I was waiting for a lull in my schedule to make time to plant them into the ground. Yesterday seemed the perfect day, as I had just finished assembling the furniture for outside and finished up all of my orders. It was still early in the afternoon and the sun was shining and bright. Since we had a rainy week last week, the ground was nice and soft and things went quickly. I also ran to the nearby garden center to get some Impatients. These are some of my favorite flowers and I know they will fill in the small flower bed as time goes on. I had enough left not only to fill the flower bed and make a couple of additional planters but also to put some in between the hostas in front. Later on, it will add a nice splash of color. So here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few hanging planters of flowers. I just couldn't resist these beautiful yellow begonias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . or these exotic Impatients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy had sent me a BEAUTIFUL winter glitter house (That is real glass glitter on it! You should see it sparkle!) this past winter as a Christmas gift. The house fits perfectly with my little skating pond scene and I loved adding it to the vignette. I had asked Amy if she would make me one in Turquoise, as it is one of my favorite colors, and she graciously did so. She even put a little kitty on the back, inside wall of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she sent me a couple of 'blank' houses to play with on my own. I want to do a Halloween one and I couldn't find them here. Finally, she sent me a pattern of the beautiful chalkboard robin plant poke that I admired. She is so fun and talented, and I love all of her stuff. Amy and I are working on her Halloween Club that is kicking off now. The designs are completely hers and I am cutting the wood pieces for the members. It has been widely successful and we are both thrilled with the outcome. You can get more information on the club at her website here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/classic-halloween-ornie-painting-club/ It is never too late to join!
> 
> As for my other work, I am just about finished up with my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from the Lynne Andrews Inspirational Ark Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to do is to finish the details on the little birds and add the hay under the front animals. Then I can move on the 'month-by-month' pieces. You can find the patterns for the Ark pieces at Lynne's site: www.lynneandrews.com and the wood pieces (including the display tree) on my own site Painting Surfaces page. I am pleased that Amy is also designing a fence and topper for the tree so those who are in both clubs can use the same display tree and only need to switch the fence and topper. I haven't seen what Amy has come up with, but I am sure it will be fabulous!
> 
> You can join our Facebook pages for both of these projects and paint along with us or just watch and cheer us on. The Classic Halloween Ornament Club page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/HalloweenClub2017/ and the Inspirational Ark page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lynnesark/
> 
> Both groups are fun, helpful and inspiring!
> 
> Finally, I wanted to show you all a couple of new project designs from Keith. He created this Psalm 56:4 plaque that says "Choose Faith Over Fear" (SLDK726)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a plaque to honor dispatchers (SLDK727 - Dispatch/Dispatcher - The Thin Gold Line) which include four versions of the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either plaque would not only make a great Father's Day gift but a nice project for any time of the year.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I have several directions to head. My biggest problem is deciding what to do first.  (That is a good problem to have!)
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend in just around the corner!


I love hostas - especially the variegated variety. Your landscaping looks great. Keith's plaques are beautiful as usual. He does awesome work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Happy Mail and New Projects!*
> 
> I'll begin today's post with some news that I just found out. My photos source for all my blog posts (Image Box) just informed me when I signed in that it is "closing" as of June 30th. Even though I haven't been blogging much lately, I used to do so just about every day, so you can imagine the number of photos that I have stored there. What it will mean to you, my readers is that when you go to my older blogs, the images that use that address (all except Lumberjocks.com) will not have any photos. Needless to say, I am not really happy about it.
> 
> But it is what it is and I suppose that I have to move forward and adapt. From today's post on, I will be using my Google account to host the photos shown here, so hopefully, Google will have some longevity and not go anywhere soon. One never knows what the day will bring.
> 
> On a positive note, I had a wonderfully productive day yesterday. I got my mail sent out, put together some new patio furniture that arrived on Monday, cut my orders out that are shipping today, and I spent some time in the yard doing some much-needed work in our yard. Since we were in 'moving mode' last year at this time, I really didn't have time to do much on the outside of our home for the summer. I had wanted to do some basic landscaping that wouldn't require much maintenance, as my time is always so pressed. So I chose some 'lazy plants' as I call them to fill the outside area and add some color and cheer to our home.
> 
> I was fortunate to see on Facebook that a neighbor was giving away some pretty variegated hosta plants and I picked up 10 of them a couple of weeks ago. I thought they would fill the front of the house in nicely and I knew they required little to keep them full and growing. I had the 10 buckets sitting in the front of the house for the past couple of weeks and I was waiting for a lull in my schedule to make time to plant them into the ground. Yesterday seemed the perfect day, as I had just finished assembling the furniture for outside and finished up all of my orders. It was still early in the afternoon and the sun was shining and bright. Since we had a rainy week last week, the ground was nice and soft and things went quickly. I also ran to the nearby garden center to get some Impatients. These are some of my favorite flowers and I know they will fill in the small flower bed as time goes on. I had enough left not only to fill the flower bed and make a couple of additional planters but also to put some in between the hostas in front. Later on, it will add a nice splash of color. So here is the result of my efforts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few hanging planters of flowers. I just couldn't resist these beautiful yellow begonias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . or these exotic Impatients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy had sent me a BEAUTIFUL winter glitter house (That is real glass glitter on it! You should see it sparkle!) this past winter as a Christmas gift. The house fits perfectly with my little skating pond scene and I loved adding it to the vignette. I had asked Amy if she would make me one in Turquoise, as it is one of my favorite colors, and she graciously did so. She even put a little kitty on the back, inside wall of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she sent me a couple of 'blank' houses to play with on my own. I want to do a Halloween one and I couldn't find them here. Finally, she sent me a pattern of the beautiful chalkboard robin plant poke that I admired. She is so fun and talented, and I love all of her stuff. Amy and I are working on her Halloween Club that is kicking off now. The designs are completely hers and I am cutting the wood pieces for the members. It has been widely successful and we are both thrilled with the outcome. You can get more information on the club at her website here: https://classicamyjoanne.com/classic-halloween-ornie-painting-club/ It is never too late to join!
> 
> As for my other work, I am just about finished up with my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from the Lynne Andrews Inspirational Ark Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to do is to finish the details on the little birds and add the hay under the front animals. Then I can move on the 'month-by-month' pieces. You can find the patterns for the Ark pieces at Lynne's site: www.lynneandrews.com and the wood pieces (including the display tree) on my own site Painting Surfaces page. I am pleased that Amy is also designing a fence and topper for the tree so those who are in both clubs can use the same display tree and only need to switch the fence and topper. I haven't seen what Amy has come up with, but I am sure it will be fabulous!
> 
> You can join our Facebook pages for both of these projects and paint along with us or just watch and cheer us on. The Classic Halloween Ornament Club page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/HalloweenClub2017/ and the Inspirational Ark page is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lynnesark/
> 
> Both groups are fun, helpful and inspiring!
> 
> Finally, I wanted to show you all a couple of new project designs from Keith. He created this Psalm 56:4 plaque that says "Choose Faith Over Fear" (SLDK726)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also created a plaque to honor dispatchers (SLDK727 - Dispatch/Dispatcher - The Thin Gold Line) which include four versions of the plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either plaque would not only make a great Father's Day gift but a nice project for any time of the year.
> 
> So that is about it for today. I have several directions to head. My biggest problem is deciding what to do first.  (That is a good problem to have!)
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all! The weekend in just around the corner!


Thank you all for stopping by. I am happy to say that it is raining today.  It is good for someone lazy like me who just planted lots of flowers and plants!  It will help them settle in nicely.

I hope you all have a good weekend. I did some more organizing yesterday (Friday) and feel that I am finally completely 'settled' into my studio. What a joy it is to work there. My shop is also in really good shape and I only have a few more things to do to make it complete as well.

Little by little, we are getting back to 'normal'. It is amazing how long it takes. But we need to respect the process of 'settling'.

Take care and have a great weekend. It is supposed to be warm and sunny tomorrow and Sunday. I will enjoy it to the fullest.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*#1839 More New Projects*

What a beautiful and busy weekend we had!

There is something about the nice weather that just makes us want to 'do' things, isn't there? Even though Friday was a rather dark and dreary day, with heavy rain for most of the day, things calmed down by the evening and both Saturday and Sunday were warm, sunny and picture-perfect! We couldn't have asked for better! I was actually rather happy for the rain on Friday, as it gave all the flowers and plants that I just put in a chance to settle. While watering with the hose is OK, there is nothing like a drink from Mother Nature to really make a difference. The timing couldn't have been better. Also, the fact that the weekend was clear and lovely made a lot of people from this area happy, I am sure. I know it did me.

I had planned on working in my shop most of the day Saturday, leaving Sunday for me to enjoy the outside and have my "day off", but when I came down for a light lunch at around 1 pm, Keith and I got to talking and we figured it would be a nice day to head out and take a drive. After all, we were both cooped up most of the winter, like everyone else. I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed - being flexible enough to seize the moment and change things up a bit. We put the top down on Keith's Miata and headed up north to New Minas for some quick shopping and fresh air. We weren't disappointed.

In this case, it was truly the journey that was the treat. Everything in our area is beautiful and green and pretty. Sometimes in winter, we tend to forget what a beautiful place Nova Scotia is. Although I enjoy the snow as much as the nice weather, I find that I truly enjoy all four seasons and by winter's end, I look forward to being out in the country and driving around our beautiful province. It is refreshing and fun.

Because I played "hooky" on Saturday, it meant that I needed to work a bit on Sunday. I didn't mind at all though, as I love my shop and splitting the work up into two days was not at all a hardship. Before long, I got a pile of work finished - not only the orders I had pending, but I was able to make some extra things and fill up my stock as well. It is good to feel that everything is under control. I finished by about 3 pm or so and still had some time to do some crafting on my front veranda before I needed to make dinner. It was a great weekend.

Last week, I spent some more time fine tuning and organizing my studio. We are coming up on a year in our new home here, and I still needed to "tweak" the last of my two large cupboards here in my workroom. While most everything was in good shape, I have now had a chance to 'settle in' to my new environment and had a better feel as to where everything should go. I promise that I will be showing everything soon. I may even make a short video of things. I feel that since moving into our place here, I have been able to have much better productivity because of the additional room. It is so easy to keep neat and supplies that I use are right at hand. The key is to KEEP things in order and take the time to put things back when I am done with them. I am in that habit and rarely leave my shop or studio in disarray. It only takes a minute to tuck things back where they should be and it saves lots of time hunting for things later on. (That is my lecture for the day!)

In reorganizing things, I once again 'visited' my beautiful embroidery supplies. One thing I haven't taken much time for since moving here is embroidery. I am very grateful for the increased amount of work, but I sorely miss the quiet time I had stitching in the evenings or on a nice day when there was a lull in my work. I still have ambitions of creating some kits for you all to enjoy, as I realize that many of my readers and customers also love needlework. My goal is to have at least one done by the end of the year. (Remember - the first one is the most difficult!) I think it will open up an entirely new avenue of creativity for all of us.

Because of this, I decided to pick up my needle and thread and just START stitching. I thought I would start small, and decided to make some little sheep. I used the linework from my "SLD504 Layered Sheep Bowl and Baa-bins" pattern and was trying to figure out how I would stitch a little sheep. Since I had at least five ideas in my head, I thought that I would 'limber up' by stitching them all, one at a time. By the time I ran out of ideas, I thought I would figure out what to do with them. So far, I finished two of them and I already have a pretty good idea as to where they will wind up. You will just have to stay tuned.

The first one I decided to stitch in all Bullion Knots. For those who don't know, Bullion Knots are like French Knots on steroids. While French Knots have usually 2-3 wraps, Bullion Knots can have up to 30 or even more. These make long, tapering knots that I thought would depict a wool coat of a sheep beautifully. I used my pretty #12 Perle Cotten thread from Valdani Threads and created this cute little wooly guy:










Isn't he fun?? I have quite a beautiful collection of thread from Valdani and I plan to use them in my embroidery kits. The colors are amazing, colorfast and very high quality. It feels good to actually USE the threads that I have purchased from them and actually see how pretty they look. What fun, new adventures we will have in store!

The next sheep on my mind was also done by using Bullion Knots. (I guess I didn't do enough of them in the first sheep!) This time, I thought of making little Bullion Knot rosettes, with glass pearl centers. I finished the second sheep up last night:










I used a solid creme #12 Perle Cotton for this project and little glass pearl seed beads. He is just as cute as his friend. I think together they make a nice pair.










But that is only the beginning. I have lots of friends in store for these guys and you will have to come back and see what I am going to do with them. I promise it will be fun.

Before I go today, I want to share a new pattern from Keith as well. He created this beautiful SLDK459 Amazing Grace Sectional Plaque by using and modifying several beautiful fonts.










Happy Monday to you all!

those "good to be alive" days.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *#1839 More New Projects*
> 
> What a beautiful and busy weekend we had!
> 
> There is something about the nice weather that just makes us want to 'do' things, isn't there? Even though Friday was a rather dark and dreary day, with heavy rain for most of the day, things calmed down by the evening and both Saturday and Sunday were warm, sunny and picture-perfect! We couldn't have asked for better! I was actually rather happy for the rain on Friday, as it gave all the flowers and plants that I just put in a chance to settle. While watering with the hose is OK, there is nothing like a drink from Mother Nature to really make a difference. The timing couldn't have been better. Also, the fact that the weekend was clear and lovely made a lot of people from this area happy, I am sure. I know it did me.
> 
> I had planned on working in my shop most of the day Saturday, leaving Sunday for me to enjoy the outside and have my "day off", but when I came down for a light lunch at around 1 pm, Keith and I got to talking and we figured it would be a nice day to head out and take a drive. After all, we were both cooped up most of the winter, like everyone else. I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed - being flexible enough to seize the moment and change things up a bit. We put the top down on Keith's Miata and headed up north to New Minas for some quick shopping and fresh air. We weren't disappointed.
> 
> In this case, it was truly the journey that was the treat. Everything in our area is beautiful and green and pretty. Sometimes in winter, we tend to forget what a beautiful place Nova Scotia is. Although I enjoy the snow as much as the nice weather, I find that I truly enjoy all four seasons and by winter's end, I look forward to being out in the country and driving around our beautiful province. It is refreshing and fun.
> 
> Because I played "hooky" on Saturday, it meant that I needed to work a bit on Sunday. I didn't mind at all though, as I love my shop and splitting the work up into two days was not at all a hardship. Before long, I got a pile of work finished - not only the orders I had pending, but I was able to make some extra things and fill up my stock as well. It is good to feel that everything is under control. I finished by about 3 pm or so and still had some time to do some crafting on my front veranda before I needed to make dinner. It was a great weekend.
> 
> Last week, I spent some more time fine tuning and organizing my studio. We are coming up on a year in our new home here, and I still needed to "tweak" the last of my two large cupboards here in my workroom. While most everything was in good shape, I have now had a chance to 'settle in' to my new environment and had a better feel as to where everything should go. I promise that I will be showing everything soon. I may even make a short video of things. I feel that since moving into our place here, I have been able to have much better productivity because of the additional room. It is so easy to keep neat and supplies that I use are right at hand. The key is to KEEP things in order and take the time to put things back when I am done with them. I am in that habit and rarely leave my shop or studio in disarray. It only takes a minute to tuck things back where they should be and it saves lots of time hunting for things later on. (That is my lecture for the day!)
> 
> In reorganizing things, I once again 'visited' my beautiful embroidery supplies. One thing I haven't taken much time for since moving here is embroidery. I am very grateful for the increased amount of work, but I sorely miss the quiet time I had stitching in the evenings or on a nice day when there was a lull in my work. I still have ambitions of creating some kits for you all to enjoy, as I realize that many of my readers and customers also love needlework. My goal is to have at least one done by the end of the year. (Remember - the first one is the most difficult!) I think it will open up an entirely new avenue of creativity for all of us.
> 
> Because of this, I decided to pick up my needle and thread and just START stitching. I thought I would start small, and decided to make some little sheep. I used the linework from my "SLD504 Layered Sheep Bowl and Baa-bins" pattern and was trying to figure out how I would stitch a little sheep. Since I had at least five ideas in my head, I thought that I would 'limber up' by stitching them all, one at a time. By the time I ran out of ideas, I thought I would figure out what to do with them. So far, I finished two of them and I already have a pretty good idea as to where they will wind up. You will just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The first one I decided to stitch in all Bullion Knots. For those who don't know, Bullion Knots are like French Knots on steroids. While French Knots have usually 2-3 wraps, Bullion Knots can have up to 30 or even more. These make long, tapering knots that I thought would depict a wool coat of a sheep beautifully. I used my pretty #12 Perle Cotten thread from Valdani Threads and created this cute little wooly guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he fun?? I have quite a beautiful collection of thread from Valdani and I plan to use them in my embroidery kits. The colors are amazing, colorfast and very high quality. It feels good to actually USE the threads that I have purchased from them and actually see how pretty they look. What fun, new adventures we will have in store!
> 
> The next sheep on my mind was also done by using Bullion Knots. (I guess I didn't do enough of them in the first sheep!) This time, I thought of making little Bullion Knot rosettes, with glass pearl centers. I finished the second sheep up last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a solid creme #12 Perle Cotton for this project and little glass pearl seed beads. He is just as cute as his friend. I think together they make a nice pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is only the beginning. I have lots of friends in store for these guys and you will have to come back and see what I am going to do with them. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> Before I go today, I want to share a new pattern from Keith as well. He created this beautiful SLDK459 Amazing Grace Sectional Plaque by using and modifying several beautiful fonts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> those "good to be alive" days.


Glad you had a nice weekend and the woolly fellows are super cute. I arrived in Ontario yesterday, I am really sick, since Saturday, but came early to help my son in law make doors for storage cabinet at his church. I am dead on my feet but helped and got 24 2 by 4 feet doors cut and installed today, Another bunch to do tomorrow. not as many…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *#1839 More New Projects*
> 
> What a beautiful and busy weekend we had!
> 
> There is something about the nice weather that just makes us want to 'do' things, isn't there? Even though Friday was a rather dark and dreary day, with heavy rain for most of the day, things calmed down by the evening and both Saturday and Sunday were warm, sunny and picture-perfect! We couldn't have asked for better! I was actually rather happy for the rain on Friday, as it gave all the flowers and plants that I just put in a chance to settle. While watering with the hose is OK, there is nothing like a drink from Mother Nature to really make a difference. The timing couldn't have been better. Also, the fact that the weekend was clear and lovely made a lot of people from this area happy, I am sure. I know it did me.
> 
> I had planned on working in my shop most of the day Saturday, leaving Sunday for me to enjoy the outside and have my "day off", but when I came down for a light lunch at around 1 pm, Keith and I got to talking and we figured it would be a nice day to head out and take a drive. After all, we were both cooped up most of the winter, like everyone else. I suppose that is one of the best parts of being self-employed - being flexible enough to seize the moment and change things up a bit. We put the top down on Keith's Miata and headed up north to New Minas for some quick shopping and fresh air. We weren't disappointed.
> 
> In this case, it was truly the journey that was the treat. Everything in our area is beautiful and green and pretty. Sometimes in winter, we tend to forget what a beautiful place Nova Scotia is. Although I enjoy the snow as much as the nice weather, I find that I truly enjoy all four seasons and by winter's end, I look forward to being out in the country and driving around our beautiful province. It is refreshing and fun.
> 
> Because I played "hooky" on Saturday, it meant that I needed to work a bit on Sunday. I didn't mind at all though, as I love my shop and splitting the work up into two days was not at all a hardship. Before long, I got a pile of work finished - not only the orders I had pending, but I was able to make some extra things and fill up my stock as well. It is good to feel that everything is under control. I finished by about 3 pm or so and still had some time to do some crafting on my front veranda before I needed to make dinner. It was a great weekend.
> 
> Last week, I spent some more time fine tuning and organizing my studio. We are coming up on a year in our new home here, and I still needed to "tweak" the last of my two large cupboards here in my workroom. While most everything was in good shape, I have now had a chance to 'settle in' to my new environment and had a better feel as to where everything should go. I promise that I will be showing everything soon. I may even make a short video of things. I feel that since moving into our place here, I have been able to have much better productivity because of the additional room. It is so easy to keep neat and supplies that I use are right at hand. The key is to KEEP things in order and take the time to put things back when I am done with them. I am in that habit and rarely leave my shop or studio in disarray. It only takes a minute to tuck things back where they should be and it saves lots of time hunting for things later on. (That is my lecture for the day!)
> 
> In reorganizing things, I once again 'visited' my beautiful embroidery supplies. One thing I haven't taken much time for since moving here is embroidery. I am very grateful for the increased amount of work, but I sorely miss the quiet time I had stitching in the evenings or on a nice day when there was a lull in my work. I still have ambitions of creating some kits for you all to enjoy, as I realize that many of my readers and customers also love needlework. My goal is to have at least one done by the end of the year. (Remember - the first one is the most difficult!) I think it will open up an entirely new avenue of creativity for all of us.
> 
> Because of this, I decided to pick up my needle and thread and just START stitching. I thought I would start small, and decided to make some little sheep. I used the linework from my "SLD504 Layered Sheep Bowl and Baa-bins" pattern and was trying to figure out how I would stitch a little sheep. Since I had at least five ideas in my head, I thought that I would 'limber up' by stitching them all, one at a time. By the time I ran out of ideas, I thought I would figure out what to do with them. So far, I finished two of them and I already have a pretty good idea as to where they will wind up. You will just have to stay tuned.
> 
> The first one I decided to stitch in all Bullion Knots. For those who don't know, Bullion Knots are like French Knots on steroids. While French Knots have usually 2-3 wraps, Bullion Knots can have up to 30 or even more. These make long, tapering knots that I thought would depict a wool coat of a sheep beautifully. I used my pretty #12 Perle Cotten thread from Valdani Threads and created this cute little wooly guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he fun?? I have quite a beautiful collection of thread from Valdani and I plan to use them in my embroidery kits. The colors are amazing, colorfast and very high quality. It feels good to actually USE the threads that I have purchased from them and actually see how pretty they look. What fun, new adventures we will have in store!
> 
> The next sheep on my mind was also done by using Bullion Knots. (I guess I didn't do enough of them in the first sheep!) This time, I thought of making little Bullion Knot rosettes, with glass pearl centers. I finished the second sheep up last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a solid creme #12 Perle Cotton for this project and little glass pearl seed beads. He is just as cute as his friend. I think together they make a nice pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is only the beginning. I have lots of friends in store for these guys and you will have to come back and see what I am going to do with them. I promise it will be fun.
> 
> Before I go today, I want to share a new pattern from Keith as well. He created this beautiful SLDK459 Amazing Grace Sectional Plaque by using and modifying several beautiful fonts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> those "good to be alive" days.


I am so sorry to hear you are ill Brian. Not to 'lecture' you, but maybe you had best lay low for a while until you feel better. It is very generous of you to help but not at the expense of your health.

I hope you feel better soon.  Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*The "Maiden Voyage" Completed!*

After what seemed like a long, long time, I have finally completed the first (and largest and most complex) piece from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series! I can't express the wonderful sense of accomplishment that I feel right now. It isn't that the piece was particularly difficult or complex, but it has been painted at a time when I have been incredibly busy (ironically - from cutting ARKS for this series) and my part of our business was somewhat being re-shaped and turning in a new direction. Needless to say, I am very excited.

The piece itself is incredible:










Lynne Andrews' attention to details always amazes me. With the entire Ark measuring about 9" wide and 8" tall, she fit the cluster of 'passengers' onto the piece with beautiful artistry.










The colors are also amazing, and when one thinks of a palette of Prim or country colors, we don't expect to see the beautiful, vibrant tones. It surprises me each time I paint her designs.

Noah himself is cute and comical.










"My" Noah came out looking like a mix between Christopher Lloyd and Santa. He has a slightly worried expression on his face which I can possible attribute to the amount of stress he is feeling in wondering if he "forgot" any of his passengers. (Unicorn, Noah. Unicorn!)

Each of the places on the Ark holds something new to look at. The little turtle on the left:










. . . and the snake on the right . . .










a>) The group is not only for painters but for others who want to cheer us on. It is fun and amazing to see all the different 'versions' of the pieces.

The entire set is quite impressive:










There is a smaller Ark 'ornament' for each month (plus a bonus piece - the reindeer) and I even developed a little dowel tree to display the Arks, if one wants to do it that way.

Lynne has created a design for the topper and a 'wave' fence for the bottom of the tree:










It makes for a nice presentation.

I re-worked the tree design though since the above photo was taken to be a bit more stable:










ter today. I know I mentioned that it would be sent yesterday, but we had a slight change of plans and decided to wait one more day. It will have a special discount coupon code in it that is good site-wide, so be sure to sign up on our Mailing List if you plan on visiting us. (Those of you who are in Amy Mogish's Halloween Club - Hang on to your one-time discount and use this for now - only one coupon can be applied at a time!)

Keep watch for your copy and code later today.

Well, that should do it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing my piece finished. I don't know why, but it feels fabulous to have this one in the books. I have had so little time to paint for my own personal pleasure that it seems like a huge accomplishment. I know most of you understand.










Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Maiden Voyage" Completed!*
> 
> After what seemed like a long, long time, I have finally completed the first (and largest and most complex) piece from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series! I can't express the wonderful sense of accomplishment that I feel right now. It isn't that the piece was particularly difficult or complex, but it has been painted at a time when I have been incredibly busy (ironically - from cutting ARKS for this series) and my part of our business was somewhat being re-shaped and turning in a new direction. Needless to say, I am very excited.
> 
> The piece itself is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne Andrews' attention to details always amazes me. With the entire Ark measuring about 9" wide and 8" tall, she fit the cluster of 'passengers' onto the piece with beautiful artistry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are also amazing, and when one thinks of a palette of Prim or country colors, we don't expect to see the beautiful, vibrant tones. It surprises me each time I paint her designs.
> 
> Noah himself is cute and comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My" Noah came out looking like a mix between Christopher Lloyd and Santa. He has a slightly worried expression on his face which I can possible attribute to the amount of stress he is feeling in wondering if he "forgot" any of his passengers. (Unicorn, Noah. Unicorn!)
> 
> Each of the places on the Ark holds something new to look at. The little turtle on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the snake on the right . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a>) The group is not only for painters but for others who want to cheer us on. It is fun and amazing to see all the different 'versions' of the pieces.
> 
> The entire set is quite impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a smaller Ark 'ornament' for each month (plus a bonus piece - the reindeer) and I even developed a little dowel tree to display the Arks, if one wants to do it that way.
> 
> Lynne has created a design for the topper and a 'wave' fence for the bottom of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes for a nice presentation.
> 
> I re-worked the tree design though since the above photo was taken to be a bit more stable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ter today. I know I mentioned that it would be sent yesterday, but we had a slight change of plans and decided to wait one more day. It will have a special discount coupon code in it that is good site-wide, so be sure to sign up on our Mailing List if you plan on visiting us. (Those of you who are in Amy Mogish's Halloween Club - Hang on to your one-time discount and use this for now - only one coupon can be applied at a time!)
> 
> Keep watch for your copy and code later today.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing my piece finished. I don't know why, but it feels fabulous to have this one in the books. I have had so little time to paint for my own personal pleasure that it seems like a huge accomplishment. I know most of you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


That was one of my favorites. The pot shaped like waves at the base of the tree and the whale painted in it is a great idea. Fished the job today, yes I will lay low for the rest of the week so I can enjoy my grand daughter graduation.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *The "Maiden Voyage" Completed!*
> 
> After what seemed like a long, long time, I have finally completed the first (and largest and most complex) piece from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series! I can't express the wonderful sense of accomplishment that I feel right now. It isn't that the piece was particularly difficult or complex, but it has been painted at a time when I have been incredibly busy (ironically - from cutting ARKS for this series) and my part of our business was somewhat being re-shaped and turning in a new direction. Needless to say, I am very excited.
> 
> The piece itself is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne Andrews' attention to details always amazes me. With the entire Ark measuring about 9" wide and 8" tall, she fit the cluster of 'passengers' onto the piece with beautiful artistry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are also amazing, and when one thinks of a palette of Prim or country colors, we don't expect to see the beautiful, vibrant tones. It surprises me each time I paint her designs.
> 
> Noah himself is cute and comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My" Noah came out looking like a mix between Christopher Lloyd and Santa. He has a slightly worried expression on his face which I can possible attribute to the amount of stress he is feeling in wondering if he "forgot" any of his passengers. (Unicorn, Noah. Unicorn!)
> 
> Each of the places on the Ark holds something new to look at. The little turtle on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the snake on the right . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a>) The group is not only for painters but for others who want to cheer us on. It is fun and amazing to see all the different 'versions' of the pieces.
> 
> The entire set is quite impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a smaller Ark 'ornament' for each month (plus a bonus piece - the reindeer) and I even developed a little dowel tree to display the Arks, if one wants to do it that way.
> 
> Lynne has created a design for the topper and a 'wave' fence for the bottom of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes for a nice presentation.
> 
> I re-worked the tree design though since the above photo was taken to be a bit more stable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ter today. I know I mentioned that it would be sent yesterday, but we had a slight change of plans and decided to wait one more day. It will have a special discount coupon code in it that is good site-wide, so be sure to sign up on our Mailing List if you plan on visiting us. (Those of you who are in Amy Mogish's Halloween Club - Hang on to your one-time discount and use this for now - only one coupon can be applied at a time!)
> 
> Keep watch for your copy and code later today.
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. I hope you enjoy seeing my piece finished. I don't know why, but it feels fabulous to have this one in the books. I have had so little time to paint for my own personal pleasure that it seems like a huge accomplishment. I know most of you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you all!


I can't wait to do the waves. Lynne actually designed all four sides of the bottom fence differently. 









It is really a work of art in itself. 

I hope you are feeling better today.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Classic Amy Joanne Halloween Ornament Club*

One of the best things about being a designer is that I get to 'hang around' other artistic and creative people. With all the negativity in the world these days, it is good to have a place to focus where only positive thoughts are allowed inside. That is how I treat my "Creative Place".

Because my Creative Place is not a physical location and more or less a state of mind, I can be there anytime I wish, any day of the week. I only have to shift my thinking a bit and I can bring myself to that spot where things are 'better' and I am calm and happy. It helps keep me focused and productive and positive when things sometimes don't go as planned. But one needs to realize that this doesn't just happen automatically. It is a conscious effort on my part to decided when to visit my Creative Place, and if the outside world is shouting at me too loudly, it is sometimes more difficult than you can imagine for me to arrive there. Sometimes it takes a little practice.

After yesterday's update, I found myself at a point where I was 'in between projects'. I did the usual tidying up of my workspace, but since I did a substantial amount of organizing recently, it took no time at all. I found myself in the desirable place of making the decision of what to do next. Do I work on some existing projects or start something new? I have a couple of things on the go, but I still had some things that I wanted to start. As you know, I have been involved in several directions and I find it sometimes difficult to keep up with them all. But you can't blame me for trying. 

Lately, I have been busy cutting the wood pieces for the Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As you all know, I love creating realism and very detailed artwork. But there is something about Amy's style of charming creativity that continually draws me in. Her whimsical designs are adorable and they look like they are fun and stress-free to create. After tackling the beautifully intricate Ark from Lynne Andrews that I showed in yesterday's post, I was ready for something that would be quick, easy and cute all the same.

Decision made. It was time for me to pull out my own ornaments and start the Halloween project!










This series is done on a chalkboard paint background. One thing I love about Amy's designs is that she often mixes painting with colored penciling. For these ornaments, the lettering is done in pencil, eliminating the stress of trying to paint fussy letters. The characters are also lots of fun and even though it doesn't show in the pictures, full of beautiful glass glitter for a nice contrast of the flat, chalky surface and the sparkly, chunky glitter. I just love them!

I base coated and traced the pattern onto my first set of three ornaments. . .










Then I began painting the little ghost. (He is the first one of the 12!)










He was fun, easy and stress-free to make. I watched some Netflix shows while painting and I thoroughly enjoyed the process.

By the time I was ready to go to bed (only a short time later) he was nearly done:










st, and September. That way their ornaments will be all ready to use and display in the autumn. There are lots of perks with the club as well, and both Amy and I are offering special coupons for club members to use, making it even more of a value!

We have a Facebook group that you can join here: Classic Halloween Ornie Club 

You don't have to join the club to be in it. We can always use cheerleaders and others to enjoy our progress. We hope to see you there.

Finding ways to de-stress is important. For myself, I find the best way is through creating. When I am making something pretty or fun (or both!) it is hard to be brought down by the rest of the world. I am lost in my "Creative Place" and for the time I am there, I am happy.

I hope you find your "Creative Place" too.

Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Now There Are Three (Sheep)*

Yesterday was a difficult day. Most of you who read or know me know how much I love kitties. Cats and kittens have always been such a big part of my life. Most of my life I have had at least one cat and most of the time more than that. To me, they aren't only pets but valued members of my family.

Many of you remember that this past December, I suddenly lost my dear feline friend Pancakes to illness. He had gone into surgery that was intended as 'exploratory' and never made it back. I was devastated, and have still been struggling with his loss to this day. While I love all of my cats, Pancakes may very well have been my "pet of a lifetime." I don't think I will ever be able to 'get over it' fully.

Earlier last year, Keith's mom had lost her beautiful little kitty, Lacey. That has hurt as well. I still kind of look for her every time we go to their home. While Lacey was older and we knew she wasn't feeling well for a long while, it still hurt tremendously to hear of her passing. Another piece of my heart went with her.

I have mentioned our good friend Lee several times here in my posts. Lee was our neighbor at our old apartment and has a heart of gold. He travels down to the wharf every single day to care for the feral cats that people abandon. He feeds them, cares for them, and to most of the kitties, Lee is the only human they will allow to have contact with them. He has adopted several kitties of his own - all 'misfits' that would otherwise certainly not survived. To me (and many others) he is a hero, and a couple of weeks ago I had the honor of attending a dinner the village had to honor 'unspoken volunteers' that helped our community. I was so pleased that Lee was recognized for his kindness and dedication to the kitties.

Last month, though, one of Lee's five kitties became ill and passed away. It broke my heart to say goodbye to Doobie, who was a beautiful creamy beige boy. I went with Lee to the vet that day and while it did bring many of the sad feelings of losing Pancakes back (not that they ever diminished really), I found comfort in that Doobie passed in peace, with calm dignity.

Since then, Lee has adopted a new kitten that he calls "Gibbs", and Gibbs was settling in nicely with his other four.

But yesterday morning, I had some terrible news. Lee had messaged me the night before that his youngest kitty, Loki, had become ill. He was only seven years old and was just a kitten when Lee got him, right around when he moved near Keith and I. I remember the day he brought him home and Loki could fit in your palm. He grew to be a big boy and I grew to love him dearly. When we lived at our old place, we kept our washer and dryer in Lee's apartment (it was larger than ours) and we went over weekly to do our laundry. There wasn't a time when Loki didn't come out to greet me when I came by. I fondly called him "my boyfriend". Even after we moved, I still came by just to visit him every couple of weeks. He always loved to be fussed over and had a personality that I loved. I was so sad to hear that he wasn't feeling well.

As I got ready yesterday morning to go to the vet with Lee and Loki, I received a message from Lee that Loki had passed away. It crushed me.

I couldn't help but think that a year ago, between us, Keith's mom, and Lee (our inner circle here) we had nine kitties. Now four of them have passed away. We all live in different areas so it isn't anything in the water or environment, but just a matter of circumstances. But I have to admit that my heart is in tatters and I am truly struggling with keeping my positive attitude some days. I don't know what to say.

As a designer, creativity is an important factor in success. These past several months, I have been fortunate to be working with other designers and doing more 'production-type' work. It keeps me busy when my heart is just not happy. It keeps me connected and knowing that I am providing pieces that make others happy helps. It is a good stepping stone to keep me moving in a positive direction, even when I don't feel like thinking. I am ever so grateful.

Little by little I feel my own creativity returning. Yesterday, as you can imagine was not a good day. Thank goodness I was 'caught up' for the first time this year and had nothing imperative hanging over my head. I had a good cry in the morning, took it easy most of the day, and by evening I felt like moving forward on my sheep projects. I had to do something to get my mind in a better place.

The sheep are something that I just wanted to do for me. I don't know if I will develop them as a project. I haven't decided yet. I have to think a bit more about the logistics of them, but they are something I just wanted to do 'for no reason at all - other than to just do them.' I wound up finishing the third one last night. I was grateful for the concentration it required.

The first one was done in all Bullion Knots:










. . . the second in Bullion Knots and pearls:










. . . and the third sheep is done in all glass stones, beads and pearls. I think it looks pretty cool:










I began by encasing a clear, glass cut cabochon in small glass seed beads for the center of the sheep. I built around that using various sized glass beads and pearls. I think the look is different and fun:










As a group, they look pretty nice:










I still have other ideas for 'different' sheep. I will continue to show them as I work on them. I haven't quite decided as to whether I will make them as individual lapel pins or apply them as stumpwork to a larger piece. I am still thinking it over.

I am probably going to lay low for the next few days. I just feel the need to step back for a couple of days and try to heal and cope. While I have many ideas and projects on the go, I don't know which direction I feel like going. Maybe I just need a little rest. I am sure I will be picking up projects and working on them over the weekend, but I don't know which ones yet. I have some things to do here around the house, too and it may be a good time to do that.

I hope you enjoy seeing these little 'versions' of my sheep. For some reason, they make me happy.

I'll take it.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Now There Are Three (Sheep)*
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day. Most of you who read or know me know how much I love kitties. Cats and kittens have always been such a big part of my life. Most of my life I have had at least one cat and most of the time more than that. To me, they aren't only pets but valued members of my family.
> 
> Many of you remember that this past December, I suddenly lost my dear feline friend Pancakes to illness. He had gone into surgery that was intended as 'exploratory' and never made it back. I was devastated, and have still been struggling with his loss to this day. While I love all of my cats, Pancakes may very well have been my "pet of a lifetime." I don't think I will ever be able to 'get over it' fully.
> 
> Earlier last year, Keith's mom had lost her beautiful little kitty, Lacey. That has hurt as well. I still kind of look for her every time we go to their home. While Lacey was older and we knew she wasn't feeling well for a long while, it still hurt tremendously to hear of her passing. Another piece of my heart went with her.
> 
> I have mentioned our good friend Lee several times here in my posts. Lee was our neighbor at our old apartment and has a heart of gold. He travels down to the wharf every single day to care for the feral cats that people abandon. He feeds them, cares for them, and to most of the kitties, Lee is the only human they will allow to have contact with them. He has adopted several kitties of his own - all 'misfits' that would otherwise certainly not survived. To me (and many others) he is a hero, and a couple of weeks ago I had the honor of attending a dinner the village had to honor 'unspoken volunteers' that helped our community. I was so pleased that Lee was recognized for his kindness and dedication to the kitties.
> 
> Last month, though, one of Lee's five kitties became ill and passed away. It broke my heart to say goodbye to Doobie, who was a beautiful creamy beige boy. I went with Lee to the vet that day and while it did bring many of the sad feelings of losing Pancakes back (not that they ever diminished really), I found comfort in that Doobie passed in peace, with calm dignity.
> 
> Since then, Lee has adopted a new kitten that he calls "Gibbs", and Gibbs was settling in nicely with his other four.
> 
> But yesterday morning, I had some terrible news. Lee had messaged me the night before that his youngest kitty, Loki, had become ill. He was only seven years old and was just a kitten when Lee got him, right around when he moved near Keith and I. I remember the day he brought him home and Loki could fit in your palm. He grew to be a big boy and I grew to love him dearly. When we lived at our old place, we kept our washer and dryer in Lee's apartment (it was larger than ours) and we went over weekly to do our laundry. There wasn't a time when Loki didn't come out to greet me when I came by. I fondly called him "my boyfriend". Even after we moved, I still came by just to visit him every couple of weeks. He always loved to be fussed over and had a personality that I loved. I was so sad to hear that he wasn't feeling well.
> 
> As I got ready yesterday morning to go to the vet with Lee and Loki, I received a message from Lee that Loki had passed away. It crushed me.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that a year ago, between us, Keith's mom, and Lee (our inner circle here) we had nine kitties. Now four of them have passed away. We all live in different areas so it isn't anything in the water or environment, but just a matter of circumstances. But I have to admit that my heart is in tatters and I am truly struggling with keeping my positive attitude some days. I don't know what to say.
> 
> As a designer, creativity is an important factor in success. These past several months, I have been fortunate to be working with other designers and doing more 'production-type' work. It keeps me busy when my heart is just not happy. It keeps me connected and knowing that I am providing pieces that make others happy helps. It is a good stepping stone to keep me moving in a positive direction, even when I don't feel like thinking. I am ever so grateful.
> 
> Little by little I feel my own creativity returning. Yesterday, as you can imagine was not a good day. Thank goodness I was 'caught up' for the first time this year and had nothing imperative hanging over my head. I had a good cry in the morning, took it easy most of the day, and by evening I felt like moving forward on my sheep projects. I had to do something to get my mind in a better place.
> 
> The sheep are something that I just wanted to do for me. I don't know if I will develop them as a project. I haven't decided yet. I have to think a bit more about the logistics of them, but they are something I just wanted to do 'for no reason at all - other than to just do them.' I wound up finishing the third one last night. I was grateful for the concentration it required.
> 
> The first one was done in all Bullion Knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the second in Bullion Knots and pearls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the third sheep is done in all glass stones, beads and pearls. I think it looks pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by encasing a clear, glass cut cabochon in small glass seed beads for the center of the sheep. I built around that using various sized glass beads and pearls. I think the look is different and fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a group, they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have other ideas for 'different' sheep. I will continue to show them as I work on them. I haven't quite decided as to whether I will make them as individual lapel pins or apply them as stumpwork to a larger piece. I am still thinking it over.
> 
> I am probably going to lay low for the next few days. I just feel the need to step back for a couple of days and try to heal and cope. While I have many ideas and projects on the go, I don't know which direction I feel like going. Maybe I just need a little rest. I am sure I will be picking up projects and working on them over the weekend, but I don't know which ones yet. I have some things to do here around the house, too and it may be a good time to do that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little 'versions' of my sheep. For some reason, they make me happy.
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Reading about your experience with your friends and the kitties made me miss mine that are at home and wonder how they are doing. I have someone checking in on them to make sure they have food and water. They do have a cats life, given the freedom of the outdoors, free to roam. The wild cat is not so skittish and likes to be petted only when eating. I miss the way they flop down on the ground and roll over when I am around them. Hope they welcome me home, as we are gone for a month and a half. I admire Lee for feeding the cats, food is not that cheap. It is a real commitment. 
I like the woolly sheep better. We had some sheep on the farm where I grew up and I remember the close curly wool of the new lambs. The pearl one would not have that feel. For me anyway.

Have a nice weekend too. We are with my daughter and family, his family too for the graduation of the granddaughter this weekend, Grade 8. Grandson next weekend. Grade 12. Can't get much better.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now There Are Three (Sheep)*
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day. Most of you who read or know me know how much I love kitties. Cats and kittens have always been such a big part of my life. Most of my life I have had at least one cat and most of the time more than that. To me, they aren't only pets but valued members of my family.
> 
> Many of you remember that this past December, I suddenly lost my dear feline friend Pancakes to illness. He had gone into surgery that was intended as 'exploratory' and never made it back. I was devastated, and have still been struggling with his loss to this day. While I love all of my cats, Pancakes may very well have been my "pet of a lifetime." I don't think I will ever be able to 'get over it' fully.
> 
> Earlier last year, Keith's mom had lost her beautiful little kitty, Lacey. That has hurt as well. I still kind of look for her every time we go to their home. While Lacey was older and we knew she wasn't feeling well for a long while, it still hurt tremendously to hear of her passing. Another piece of my heart went with her.
> 
> I have mentioned our good friend Lee several times here in my posts. Lee was our neighbor at our old apartment and has a heart of gold. He travels down to the wharf every single day to care for the feral cats that people abandon. He feeds them, cares for them, and to most of the kitties, Lee is the only human they will allow to have contact with them. He has adopted several kitties of his own - all 'misfits' that would otherwise certainly not survived. To me (and many others) he is a hero, and a couple of weeks ago I had the honor of attending a dinner the village had to honor 'unspoken volunteers' that helped our community. I was so pleased that Lee was recognized for his kindness and dedication to the kitties.
> 
> Last month, though, one of Lee's five kitties became ill and passed away. It broke my heart to say goodbye to Doobie, who was a beautiful creamy beige boy. I went with Lee to the vet that day and while it did bring many of the sad feelings of losing Pancakes back (not that they ever diminished really), I found comfort in that Doobie passed in peace, with calm dignity.
> 
> Since then, Lee has adopted a new kitten that he calls "Gibbs", and Gibbs was settling in nicely with his other four.
> 
> But yesterday morning, I had some terrible news. Lee had messaged me the night before that his youngest kitty, Loki, had become ill. He was only seven years old and was just a kitten when Lee got him, right around when he moved near Keith and I. I remember the day he brought him home and Loki could fit in your palm. He grew to be a big boy and I grew to love him dearly. When we lived at our old place, we kept our washer and dryer in Lee's apartment (it was larger than ours) and we went over weekly to do our laundry. There wasn't a time when Loki didn't come out to greet me when I came by. I fondly called him "my boyfriend". Even after we moved, I still came by just to visit him every couple of weeks. He always loved to be fussed over and had a personality that I loved. I was so sad to hear that he wasn't feeling well.
> 
> As I got ready yesterday morning to go to the vet with Lee and Loki, I received a message from Lee that Loki had passed away. It crushed me.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that a year ago, between us, Keith's mom, and Lee (our inner circle here) we had nine kitties. Now four of them have passed away. We all live in different areas so it isn't anything in the water or environment, but just a matter of circumstances. But I have to admit that my heart is in tatters and I am truly struggling with keeping my positive attitude some days. I don't know what to say.
> 
> As a designer, creativity is an important factor in success. These past several months, I have been fortunate to be working with other designers and doing more 'production-type' work. It keeps me busy when my heart is just not happy. It keeps me connected and knowing that I am providing pieces that make others happy helps. It is a good stepping stone to keep me moving in a positive direction, even when I don't feel like thinking. I am ever so grateful.
> 
> Little by little I feel my own creativity returning. Yesterday, as you can imagine was not a good day. Thank goodness I was 'caught up' for the first time this year and had nothing imperative hanging over my head. I had a good cry in the morning, took it easy most of the day, and by evening I felt like moving forward on my sheep projects. I had to do something to get my mind in a better place.
> 
> The sheep are something that I just wanted to do for me. I don't know if I will develop them as a project. I haven't decided yet. I have to think a bit more about the logistics of them, but they are something I just wanted to do 'for no reason at all - other than to just do them.' I wound up finishing the third one last night. I was grateful for the concentration it required.
> 
> The first one was done in all Bullion Knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the second in Bullion Knots and pearls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the third sheep is done in all glass stones, beads and pearls. I think it looks pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by encasing a clear, glass cut cabochon in small glass seed beads for the center of the sheep. I built around that using various sized glass beads and pearls. I think the look is different and fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a group, they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have other ideas for 'different' sheep. I will continue to show them as I work on them. I haven't quite decided as to whether I will make them as individual lapel pins or apply them as stumpwork to a larger piece. I am still thinking it over.
> 
> I am probably going to lay low for the next few days. I just feel the need to step back for a couple of days and try to heal and cope. While I have many ideas and projects on the go, I don't know which direction I feel like going. Maybe I just need a little rest. I am sure I will be picking up projects and working on them over the weekend, but I don't know which ones yet. I have some things to do here around the house, too and it may be a good time to do that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little 'versions' of my sheep. For some reason, they make me happy.
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Thank you, Brian. 

It does sound like you are having a wonderful time. Yes - it is hard when family lives so far. I know this from experience. I was so glad my daughter called me yesterday. Just by chance. Just hearing her voice helped.

Lee has a heart of gold. My heart breaks for him, too, as even though he has the new kitten and the three other kitties, losing two in such a short time is unthinkable. I know when my Richard became ill just a week after Pancakes died, I didn't think I would bear it if I lost him too. He has his good days and his not so good days. I take each day as a gift. At least with him, I can prepare myself. Loki was so young. Keith and I stopped over to visit him just this past Saturday and he was his usual fun self. I am so glad I did. I rarely, if ever, just 'stop by' Lee's. It was on a whim.

The sheep are all different. That is what makes the world go round. I love hearing which ones are favored and by whom. It is part of the fun of creating. I still have a couple of additional styles up my sleeve. (Some a bit more 'wooly', some not.) I am enjoying exploring the different types of materials and the looks they provide. Thanks for your input.

I always appreciate your friendship and comments, too. You take care and have safe travels. I am sure your feline friends miss you and will welcome your return. 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Now There Are Three (Sheep)*
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day. Most of you who read or know me know how much I love kitties. Cats and kittens have always been such a big part of my life. Most of my life I have had at least one cat and most of the time more than that. To me, they aren't only pets but valued members of my family.
> 
> Many of you remember that this past December, I suddenly lost my dear feline friend Pancakes to illness. He had gone into surgery that was intended as 'exploratory' and never made it back. I was devastated, and have still been struggling with his loss to this day. While I love all of my cats, Pancakes may very well have been my "pet of a lifetime." I don't think I will ever be able to 'get over it' fully.
> 
> Earlier last year, Keith's mom had lost her beautiful little kitty, Lacey. That has hurt as well. I still kind of look for her every time we go to their home. While Lacey was older and we knew she wasn't feeling well for a long while, it still hurt tremendously to hear of her passing. Another piece of my heart went with her.
> 
> I have mentioned our good friend Lee several times here in my posts. Lee was our neighbor at our old apartment and has a heart of gold. He travels down to the wharf every single day to care for the feral cats that people abandon. He feeds them, cares for them, and to most of the kitties, Lee is the only human they will allow to have contact with them. He has adopted several kitties of his own - all 'misfits' that would otherwise certainly not survived. To me (and many others) he is a hero, and a couple of weeks ago I had the honor of attending a dinner the village had to honor 'unspoken volunteers' that helped our community. I was so pleased that Lee was recognized for his kindness and dedication to the kitties.
> 
> Last month, though, one of Lee's five kitties became ill and passed away. It broke my heart to say goodbye to Doobie, who was a beautiful creamy beige boy. I went with Lee to the vet that day and while it did bring many of the sad feelings of losing Pancakes back (not that they ever diminished really), I found comfort in that Doobie passed in peace, with calm dignity.
> 
> Since then, Lee has adopted a new kitten that he calls "Gibbs", and Gibbs was settling in nicely with his other four.
> 
> But yesterday morning, I had some terrible news. Lee had messaged me the night before that his youngest kitty, Loki, had become ill. He was only seven years old and was just a kitten when Lee got him, right around when he moved near Keith and I. I remember the day he brought him home and Loki could fit in your palm. He grew to be a big boy and I grew to love him dearly. When we lived at our old place, we kept our washer and dryer in Lee's apartment (it was larger than ours) and we went over weekly to do our laundry. There wasn't a time when Loki didn't come out to greet me when I came by. I fondly called him "my boyfriend". Even after we moved, I still came by just to visit him every couple of weeks. He always loved to be fussed over and had a personality that I loved. I was so sad to hear that he wasn't feeling well.
> 
> As I got ready yesterday morning to go to the vet with Lee and Loki, I received a message from Lee that Loki had passed away. It crushed me.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that a year ago, between us, Keith's mom, and Lee (our inner circle here) we had nine kitties. Now four of them have passed away. We all live in different areas so it isn't anything in the water or environment, but just a matter of circumstances. But I have to admit that my heart is in tatters and I am truly struggling with keeping my positive attitude some days. I don't know what to say.
> 
> As a designer, creativity is an important factor in success. These past several months, I have been fortunate to be working with other designers and doing more 'production-type' work. It keeps me busy when my heart is just not happy. It keeps me connected and knowing that I am providing pieces that make others happy helps. It is a good stepping stone to keep me moving in a positive direction, even when I don't feel like thinking. I am ever so grateful.
> 
> Little by little I feel my own creativity returning. Yesterday, as you can imagine was not a good day. Thank goodness I was 'caught up' for the first time this year and had nothing imperative hanging over my head. I had a good cry in the morning, took it easy most of the day, and by evening I felt like moving forward on my sheep projects. I had to do something to get my mind in a better place.
> 
> The sheep are something that I just wanted to do for me. I don't know if I will develop them as a project. I haven't decided yet. I have to think a bit more about the logistics of them, but they are something I just wanted to do 'for no reason at all - other than to just do them.' I wound up finishing the third one last night. I was grateful for the concentration it required.
> 
> The first one was done in all Bullion Knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the second in Bullion Knots and pearls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the third sheep is done in all glass stones, beads and pearls. I think it looks pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by encasing a clear, glass cut cabochon in small glass seed beads for the center of the sheep. I built around that using various sized glass beads and pearls. I think the look is different and fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a group, they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have other ideas for 'different' sheep. I will continue to show them as I work on them. I haven't quite decided as to whether I will make them as individual lapel pins or apply them as stumpwork to a larger piece. I am still thinking it over.
> 
> I am probably going to lay low for the next few days. I just feel the need to step back for a couple of days and try to heal and cope. While I have many ideas and projects on the go, I don't know which direction I feel like going. Maybe I just need a little rest. I am sure I will be picking up projects and working on them over the weekend, but I don't know which ones yet. I have some things to do here around the house, too and it may be a good time to do that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little 'versions' of my sheep. For some reason, they make me happy.
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Really sorry to hear the sad news. I understand how you are feeling, so take the time to dwell on the good memories that you had in common.
Blessings.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Now There Are Three (Sheep)*
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day. Most of you who read or know me know how much I love kitties. Cats and kittens have always been such a big part of my life. Most of my life I have had at least one cat and most of the time more than that. To me, they aren't only pets but valued members of my family.
> 
> Many of you remember that this past December, I suddenly lost my dear feline friend Pancakes to illness. He had gone into surgery that was intended as 'exploratory' and never made it back. I was devastated, and have still been struggling with his loss to this day. While I love all of my cats, Pancakes may very well have been my "pet of a lifetime." I don't think I will ever be able to 'get over it' fully.
> 
> Earlier last year, Keith's mom had lost her beautiful little kitty, Lacey. That has hurt as well. I still kind of look for her every time we go to their home. While Lacey was older and we knew she wasn't feeling well for a long while, it still hurt tremendously to hear of her passing. Another piece of my heart went with her.
> 
> I have mentioned our good friend Lee several times here in my posts. Lee was our neighbor at our old apartment and has a heart of gold. He travels down to the wharf every single day to care for the feral cats that people abandon. He feeds them, cares for them, and to most of the kitties, Lee is the only human they will allow to have contact with them. He has adopted several kitties of his own - all 'misfits' that would otherwise certainly not survived. To me (and many others) he is a hero, and a couple of weeks ago I had the honor of attending a dinner the village had to honor 'unspoken volunteers' that helped our community. I was so pleased that Lee was recognized for his kindness and dedication to the kitties.
> 
> Last month, though, one of Lee's five kitties became ill and passed away. It broke my heart to say goodbye to Doobie, who was a beautiful creamy beige boy. I went with Lee to the vet that day and while it did bring many of the sad feelings of losing Pancakes back (not that they ever diminished really), I found comfort in that Doobie passed in peace, with calm dignity.
> 
> Since then, Lee has adopted a new kitten that he calls "Gibbs", and Gibbs was settling in nicely with his other four.
> 
> But yesterday morning, I had some terrible news. Lee had messaged me the night before that his youngest kitty, Loki, had become ill. He was only seven years old and was just a kitten when Lee got him, right around when he moved near Keith and I. I remember the day he brought him home and Loki could fit in your palm. He grew to be a big boy and I grew to love him dearly. When we lived at our old place, we kept our washer and dryer in Lee's apartment (it was larger than ours) and we went over weekly to do our laundry. There wasn't a time when Loki didn't come out to greet me when I came by. I fondly called him "my boyfriend". Even after we moved, I still came by just to visit him every couple of weeks. He always loved to be fussed over and had a personality that I loved. I was so sad to hear that he wasn't feeling well.
> 
> As I got ready yesterday morning to go to the vet with Lee and Loki, I received a message from Lee that Loki had passed away. It crushed me.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that a year ago, between us, Keith's mom, and Lee (our inner circle here) we had nine kitties. Now four of them have passed away. We all live in different areas so it isn't anything in the water or environment, but just a matter of circumstances. But I have to admit that my heart is in tatters and I am truly struggling with keeping my positive attitude some days. I don't know what to say.
> 
> As a designer, creativity is an important factor in success. These past several months, I have been fortunate to be working with other designers and doing more 'production-type' work. It keeps me busy when my heart is just not happy. It keeps me connected and knowing that I am providing pieces that make others happy helps. It is a good stepping stone to keep me moving in a positive direction, even when I don't feel like thinking. I am ever so grateful.
> 
> Little by little I feel my own creativity returning. Yesterday, as you can imagine was not a good day. Thank goodness I was 'caught up' for the first time this year and had nothing imperative hanging over my head. I had a good cry in the morning, took it easy most of the day, and by evening I felt like moving forward on my sheep projects. I had to do something to get my mind in a better place.
> 
> The sheep are something that I just wanted to do for me. I don't know if I will develop them as a project. I haven't decided yet. I have to think a bit more about the logistics of them, but they are something I just wanted to do 'for no reason at all - other than to just do them.' I wound up finishing the third one last night. I was grateful for the concentration it required.
> 
> The first one was done in all Bullion Knots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the second in Bullion Knots and pearls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the third sheep is done in all glass stones, beads and pearls. I think it looks pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began by encasing a clear, glass cut cabochon in small glass seed beads for the center of the sheep. I built around that using various sized glass beads and pearls. I think the look is different and fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a group, they look pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have other ideas for 'different' sheep. I will continue to show them as I work on them. I haven't quite decided as to whether I will make them as individual lapel pins or apply them as stumpwork to a larger piece. I am still thinking it over.
> 
> I am probably going to lay low for the next few days. I just feel the need to step back for a couple of days and try to heal and cope. While I have many ideas and projects on the go, I don't know which direction I feel like going. Maybe I just need a little rest. I am sure I will be picking up projects and working on them over the weekend, but I don't know which ones yet. I have some things to do here around the house, too and it may be a good time to do that.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing these little 'versions' of my sheep. For some reason, they make me happy.
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.


Thank you so much, John. I always appreciate your friendship and support.

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Finishing Up Some Projects*

Since most of you are also creators and crafters, I am sure you understand the dilemma that we all have in finding enough time to finish all the projects we begin.

For me, it is usually a matter of not having enough time to complete everything that I want to complete. I see a new project and attack it with great enthusiasm, then one thing or another comes along and pulls me away from it, and I don't know when I am able to return to finish. Trust me when I say that it becomes even more difficult for someone like myself, who not only plays with many different types of media but whose job is designing new projects myself. On a daily basis, I am exposed to so many wonderful projects from my fellow designers in so many different types of crafts that it makes my head spin! Choosing which project to do next is not the hardest thing - choosing the ones NOT to do seems to be the problem.

As a result, I often wind up with a couple of things on the go at once. My usual menu of 'choices' is a project that I am developing myself, an embroidery project (or two!), a home-dec project (or a list of them) and a couple of painting projects. I have learned to live with this setup, as it gives me a variety of choices and I feel that no matter what mood I am in, there is something there to keep myself busy. It keeps me being creative and thinking about the next project on my drawing table. I don't think it is a bad thing.

But recently, I have seen so many new things I want to do for gifts for others as well as for my own home here, that I was starting to feel a bit anxious about just how many things were partially finished. I have a couple of new things I want to start, but I couldn't do so in good conscience until I checked some things off of the list of what I was working on. It wouldn't have been right.

Last week, I finished up my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series. Since this was the Ark with the most detail (and most passengers!) I felt this was a great accomplishment. From here on, the smaller Arks have only one or two characters and should be able to be completed very quickly. I felt it was a great hurdle.

I also began painting my first group of three ornaments from Amy Mogish's "Classic Amy Joanne Halloween Club". I have been cutting the pieces for Amy for months now on these ornaments and the mailings began in June. For the next three months, we will have three ornaments to work on per month so that by September, we will have a beautiful set of 12 to display on my SLDPK159A Dowel Tree (Amy is designing a FENCE and TOPPER to fit on this tree!) or on any tree, wreath, or garland you wish. I LOVE Amy's fun and whimsical style, and it was a great deal of fun to paint up these quick and beautiful ornaments!

I began them last week and showed you in a previous post. But I decided this weekend to finish them off. I am happy to say I accomplished my goal.

The first set consisted of a ghost:










. . . a spider . . .










. . . and some Halloween candy:










Each ornament is painted using beautiful DecoArt Acrylic paint and mediums, and glass glitter was applied. I dyed my own glass glitter using Alcohol Ink, which made it much cheaper than buying colored glass shards. This really made a beautiful, chunky and oh-so-sparkly glitter. I used the glass glitter in the center of each ornament, around the lettering that was penciled in with colored pencils. (By the way - doing the lettering in PENCIL made it so EASY and FAST to do!) You can see how I dyed the glitter by downloading the FREE instructions on my site here: Free Patterns and Resources. I show the entire process with step-by-step photos in the download of the pumpkin ornaments.

We were given suggestions as to how to finish the sides and backs of our ornaments, and I decided to do this black and white check with an orange stripe going through the center of the light checks. I loved it, but it was a little stark for the tone of the ornaments, so I used DecoArt's Black Ice Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add some sparkle and tone them down. Since the black glitter is suspended in a black, transparent base, it did the job well of subduing the bright white checks. It looked beautiful - like the edges were dipped in sugar - and I loved the effect. I wanted even MORE sparkle, but I didn't want to further darken the edges, so I added another layer of Crystal Clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint and it looked even better. I wish you could see it in person!










For final touches, I added some orange and black Baker's Twine for hangers (Baker's Twine is Amy's trademark!) and I also added three little glass pumpkin Lampwork Beads at the tops of my pieces.










They were the PERFECT accent for these beautiful ornaments and they look just fabulous!

I am watching those in our Facebook Group (Classic Ornie Halloween Club) to see how the members are finishing the backs of theirs and then I will decide what I want to do with mine. They are plain now, but I am sure by the end of our journey here, I will decide to put something on them. I was thinking some type of plaid, but I saw a member added checks and I may like to do that. It is fun to see all the interpretations of the others who are doing this project along with us. I invite you all to join our Facebook Group and either paint this fabulous project with us or just cheer us on. It is a great way to be inspired and share your creativity.

When I finished my ornaments, I spent the rest of the evening working on my lighthouse plaque that was designed by Jamie Mills-Price.










It is nearly done now, and I added some Lupin flowers to my plaque, as they are native to Nova Scotia. I also have some other 'surprises' for the frame, but that will be for the next blog . . . (You can get this pattern at Jamie's site http://www.betweenthevines.com) I love all of her patterns.

Finally, this weekend I also began working on my own design. This is a set of scatter-letters for - you guessed it - SUMMER!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Projects*
> 
> Since most of you are also creators and crafters, I am sure you understand the dilemma that we all have in finding enough time to finish all the projects we begin.
> 
> For me, it is usually a matter of not having enough time to complete everything that I want to complete. I see a new project and attack it with great enthusiasm, then one thing or another comes along and pulls me away from it, and I don't know when I am able to return to finish. Trust me when I say that it becomes even more difficult for someone like myself, who not only plays with many different types of media but whose job is designing new projects myself. On a daily basis, I am exposed to so many wonderful projects from my fellow designers in so many different types of crafts that it makes my head spin! Choosing which project to do next is not the hardest thing - choosing the ones NOT to do seems to be the problem.
> 
> As a result, I often wind up with a couple of things on the go at once. My usual menu of 'choices' is a project that I am developing myself, an embroidery project (or two!), a home-dec project (or a list of them) and a couple of painting projects. I have learned to live with this setup, as it gives me a variety of choices and I feel that no matter what mood I am in, there is something there to keep myself busy. It keeps me being creative and thinking about the next project on my drawing table. I don't think it is a bad thing.
> 
> But recently, I have seen so many new things I want to do for gifts for others as well as for my own home here, that I was starting to feel a bit anxious about just how many things were partially finished. I have a couple of new things I want to start, but I couldn't do so in good conscience until I checked some things off of the list of what I was working on. It wouldn't have been right.
> 
> Last week, I finished up my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series. Since this was the Ark with the most detail (and most passengers!) I felt this was a great accomplishment. From here on, the smaller Arks have only one or two characters and should be able to be completed very quickly. I felt it was a great hurdle.
> 
> I also began painting my first group of three ornaments from Amy Mogish's "Classic Amy Joanne Halloween Club". I have been cutting the pieces for Amy for months now on these ornaments and the mailings began in June. For the next three months, we will have three ornaments to work on per month so that by September, we will have a beautiful set of 12 to display on my SLDPK159A Dowel Tree (Amy is designing a FENCE and TOPPER to fit on this tree!) or on any tree, wreath, or garland you wish. I LOVE Amy's fun and whimsical style, and it was a great deal of fun to paint up these quick and beautiful ornaments!
> 
> I began them last week and showed you in a previous post. But I decided this weekend to finish them off. I am happy to say I accomplished my goal.
> 
> The first set consisted of a ghost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a spider . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and some Halloween candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is painted using beautiful DecoArt Acrylic paint and mediums, and glass glitter was applied. I dyed my own glass glitter using Alcohol Ink, which made it much cheaper than buying colored glass shards. This really made a beautiful, chunky and oh-so-sparkly glitter. I used the glass glitter in the center of each ornament, around the lettering that was penciled in with colored pencils. (By the way - doing the lettering in PENCIL made it so EASY and FAST to do!) You can see how I dyed the glitter by downloading the FREE instructions on my site here: Free Patterns and Resources. I show the entire process with step-by-step photos in the download of the pumpkin ornaments.
> 
> We were given suggestions as to how to finish the sides and backs of our ornaments, and I decided to do this black and white check with an orange stripe going through the center of the light checks. I loved it, but it was a little stark for the tone of the ornaments, so I used DecoArt's Black Ice Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add some sparkle and tone them down. Since the black glitter is suspended in a black, transparent base, it did the job well of subduing the bright white checks. It looked beautiful - like the edges were dipped in sugar - and I loved the effect. I wanted even MORE sparkle, but I didn't want to further darken the edges, so I added another layer of Crystal Clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint and it looked even better. I wish you could see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For final touches, I added some orange and black Baker's Twine for hangers (Baker's Twine is Amy's trademark!) and I also added three little glass pumpkin Lampwork Beads at the tops of my pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were the PERFECT accent for these beautiful ornaments and they look just fabulous!
> 
> I am watching those in our Facebook Group (Classic Ornie Halloween Club) to see how the members are finishing the backs of theirs and then I will decide what I want to do with mine. They are plain now, but I am sure by the end of our journey here, I will decide to put something on them. I was thinking some type of plaid, but I saw a member added checks and I may like to do that. It is fun to see all the interpretations of the others who are doing this project along with us. I invite you all to join our Facebook Group and either paint this fabulous project with us or just cheer us on. It is a great way to be inspired and share your creativity.
> 
> When I finished my ornaments, I spent the rest of the evening working on my lighthouse plaque that was designed by Jamie Mills-Price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nearly done now, and I added some Lupin flowers to my plaque, as they are native to Nova Scotia. I also have some other 'surprises' for the frame, but that will be for the next blog . . . (You can get this pattern at Jamie's site http://www.betweenthevines.com) I love all of her patterns.
> 
> Finally, this weekend I also began working on my own design. This is a set of scatter-letters for - you guessed it - SUMMER!


Hi Sheila, Just catching up on your blogs and all the wonderful projects you have been doing. I love the variety of work you get into and you do it all so well. We have been on the Sunshine Coast for some R&R. Beautiful area, loved it! Now it's back to reality and finishing the many projects I have on the go!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Projects*
> 
> Since most of you are also creators and crafters, I am sure you understand the dilemma that we all have in finding enough time to finish all the projects we begin.
> 
> For me, it is usually a matter of not having enough time to complete everything that I want to complete. I see a new project and attack it with great enthusiasm, then one thing or another comes along and pulls me away from it, and I don't know when I am able to return to finish. Trust me when I say that it becomes even more difficult for someone like myself, who not only plays with many different types of media but whose job is designing new projects myself. On a daily basis, I am exposed to so many wonderful projects from my fellow designers in so many different types of crafts that it makes my head spin! Choosing which project to do next is not the hardest thing - choosing the ones NOT to do seems to be the problem.
> 
> As a result, I often wind up with a couple of things on the go at once. My usual menu of 'choices' is a project that I am developing myself, an embroidery project (or two!), a home-dec project (or a list of them) and a couple of painting projects. I have learned to live with this setup, as it gives me a variety of choices and I feel that no matter what mood I am in, there is something there to keep myself busy. It keeps me being creative and thinking about the next project on my drawing table. I don't think it is a bad thing.
> 
> But recently, I have seen so many new things I want to do for gifts for others as well as for my own home here, that I was starting to feel a bit anxious about just how many things were partially finished. I have a couple of new things I want to start, but I couldn't do so in good conscience until I checked some things off of the list of what I was working on. It wouldn't have been right.
> 
> Last week, I finished up my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series. Since this was the Ark with the most detail (and most passengers!) I felt this was a great accomplishment. From here on, the smaller Arks have only one or two characters and should be able to be completed very quickly. I felt it was a great hurdle.
> 
> I also began painting my first group of three ornaments from Amy Mogish's "Classic Amy Joanne Halloween Club". I have been cutting the pieces for Amy for months now on these ornaments and the mailings began in June. For the next three months, we will have three ornaments to work on per month so that by September, we will have a beautiful set of 12 to display on my SLDPK159A Dowel Tree (Amy is designing a FENCE and TOPPER to fit on this tree!) or on any tree, wreath, or garland you wish. I LOVE Amy's fun and whimsical style, and it was a great deal of fun to paint up these quick and beautiful ornaments!
> 
> I began them last week and showed you in a previous post. But I decided this weekend to finish them off. I am happy to say I accomplished my goal.
> 
> The first set consisted of a ghost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a spider . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and some Halloween candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is painted using beautiful DecoArt Acrylic paint and mediums, and glass glitter was applied. I dyed my own glass glitter using Alcohol Ink, which made it much cheaper than buying colored glass shards. This really made a beautiful, chunky and oh-so-sparkly glitter. I used the glass glitter in the center of each ornament, around the lettering that was penciled in with colored pencils. (By the way - doing the lettering in PENCIL made it so EASY and FAST to do!) You can see how I dyed the glitter by downloading the FREE instructions on my site here: Free Patterns and Resources. I show the entire process with step-by-step photos in the download of the pumpkin ornaments.
> 
> We were given suggestions as to how to finish the sides and backs of our ornaments, and I decided to do this black and white check with an orange stripe going through the center of the light checks. I loved it, but it was a little stark for the tone of the ornaments, so I used DecoArt's Black Ice Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add some sparkle and tone them down. Since the black glitter is suspended in a black, transparent base, it did the job well of subduing the bright white checks. It looked beautiful - like the edges were dipped in sugar - and I loved the effect. I wanted even MORE sparkle, but I didn't want to further darken the edges, so I added another layer of Crystal Clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint and it looked even better. I wish you could see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For final touches, I added some orange and black Baker's Twine for hangers (Baker's Twine is Amy's trademark!) and I also added three little glass pumpkin Lampwork Beads at the tops of my pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were the PERFECT accent for these beautiful ornaments and they look just fabulous!
> 
> I am watching those in our Facebook Group (Classic Ornie Halloween Club) to see how the members are finishing the backs of theirs and then I will decide what I want to do with mine. They are plain now, but I am sure by the end of our journey here, I will decide to put something on them. I was thinking some type of plaid, but I saw a member added checks and I may like to do that. It is fun to see all the interpretations of the others who are doing this project along with us. I invite you all to join our Facebook Group and either paint this fabulous project with us or just cheer us on. It is a great way to be inspired and share your creativity.
> 
> When I finished my ornaments, I spent the rest of the evening working on my lighthouse plaque that was designed by Jamie Mills-Price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nearly done now, and I added some Lupin flowers to my plaque, as they are native to Nova Scotia. I also have some other 'surprises' for the frame, but that will be for the next blog . . . (You can get this pattern at Jamie's site http://www.betweenthevines.com) I love all of her patterns.
> 
> Finally, this weekend I also began working on my own design. This is a set of scatter-letters for - you guessed it - SUMMER!


Hi, Anna! It is good to hear from you. I am afraid you don't have lots of blogs to catch up on because I haven't been posting as much for various reasons. I have been keeping busy though, as you see. It is nice to get away though once in a while. I am glad you and Jim have had some time off to enjoy life. Tell him I said 'hi'.

I look forward to seeing what you are making, too. You always come up with some wonderful things!

Have a great evening and thank you for stopping by.

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Projects*
> 
> Since most of you are also creators and crafters, I am sure you understand the dilemma that we all have in finding enough time to finish all the projects we begin.
> 
> For me, it is usually a matter of not having enough time to complete everything that I want to complete. I see a new project and attack it with great enthusiasm, then one thing or another comes along and pulls me away from it, and I don't know when I am able to return to finish. Trust me when I say that it becomes even more difficult for someone like myself, who not only plays with many different types of media but whose job is designing new projects myself. On a daily basis, I am exposed to so many wonderful projects from my fellow designers in so many different types of crafts that it makes my head spin! Choosing which project to do next is not the hardest thing - choosing the ones NOT to do seems to be the problem.
> 
> As a result, I often wind up with a couple of things on the go at once. My usual menu of 'choices' is a project that I am developing myself, an embroidery project (or two!), a home-dec project (or a list of them) and a couple of painting projects. I have learned to live with this setup, as it gives me a variety of choices and I feel that no matter what mood I am in, there is something there to keep myself busy. It keeps me being creative and thinking about the next project on my drawing table. I don't think it is a bad thing.
> 
> But recently, I have seen so many new things I want to do for gifts for others as well as for my own home here, that I was starting to feel a bit anxious about just how many things were partially finished. I have a couple of new things I want to start, but I couldn't do so in good conscience until I checked some things off of the list of what I was working on. It wouldn't have been right.
> 
> Last week, I finished up my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series. Since this was the Ark with the most detail (and most passengers!) I felt this was a great accomplishment. From here on, the smaller Arks have only one or two characters and should be able to be completed very quickly. I felt it was a great hurdle.
> 
> I also began painting my first group of three ornaments from Amy Mogish's "Classic Amy Joanne Halloween Club". I have been cutting the pieces for Amy for months now on these ornaments and the mailings began in June. For the next three months, we will have three ornaments to work on per month so that by September, we will have a beautiful set of 12 to display on my SLDPK159A Dowel Tree (Amy is designing a FENCE and TOPPER to fit on this tree!) or on any tree, wreath, or garland you wish. I LOVE Amy's fun and whimsical style, and it was a great deal of fun to paint up these quick and beautiful ornaments!
> 
> I began them last week and showed you in a previous post. But I decided this weekend to finish them off. I am happy to say I accomplished my goal.
> 
> The first set consisted of a ghost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a spider . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and some Halloween candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is painted using beautiful DecoArt Acrylic paint and mediums, and glass glitter was applied. I dyed my own glass glitter using Alcohol Ink, which made it much cheaper than buying colored glass shards. This really made a beautiful, chunky and oh-so-sparkly glitter. I used the glass glitter in the center of each ornament, around the lettering that was penciled in with colored pencils. (By the way - doing the lettering in PENCIL made it so EASY and FAST to do!) You can see how I dyed the glitter by downloading the FREE instructions on my site here: Free Patterns and Resources. I show the entire process with step-by-step photos in the download of the pumpkin ornaments.
> 
> We were given suggestions as to how to finish the sides and backs of our ornaments, and I decided to do this black and white check with an orange stripe going through the center of the light checks. I loved it, but it was a little stark for the tone of the ornaments, so I used DecoArt's Black Ice Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add some sparkle and tone them down. Since the black glitter is suspended in a black, transparent base, it did the job well of subduing the bright white checks. It looked beautiful - like the edges were dipped in sugar - and I loved the effect. I wanted even MORE sparkle, but I didn't want to further darken the edges, so I added another layer of Crystal Clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint and it looked even better. I wish you could see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For final touches, I added some orange and black Baker's Twine for hangers (Baker's Twine is Amy's trademark!) and I also added three little glass pumpkin Lampwork Beads at the tops of my pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were the PERFECT accent for these beautiful ornaments and they look just fabulous!
> 
> I am watching those in our Facebook Group (Classic Ornie Halloween Club) to see how the members are finishing the backs of theirs and then I will decide what I want to do with mine. They are plain now, but I am sure by the end of our journey here, I will decide to put something on them. I was thinking some type of plaid, but I saw a member added checks and I may like to do that. It is fun to see all the interpretations of the others who are doing this project along with us. I invite you all to join our Facebook Group and either paint this fabulous project with us or just cheer us on. It is a great way to be inspired and share your creativity.
> 
> When I finished my ornaments, I spent the rest of the evening working on my lighthouse plaque that was designed by Jamie Mills-Price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nearly done now, and I added some Lupin flowers to my plaque, as they are native to Nova Scotia. I also have some other 'surprises' for the frame, but that will be for the next blog . . . (You can get this pattern at Jamie's site http://www.betweenthevines.com) I love all of her patterns.
> 
> Finally, this weekend I also began working on my own design. This is a set of scatter-letters for - you guessed it - SUMMER!


Yes I also,catching up this morning. I see your blogs on my phone but do not get to see the pictures. The Halloween projects are well done but not one of my favorites. The graduation program for my grand daughter Gr. 8 was last night.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Finishing Up Some Projects*
> 
> Since most of you are also creators and crafters, I am sure you understand the dilemma that we all have in finding enough time to finish all the projects we begin.
> 
> For me, it is usually a matter of not having enough time to complete everything that I want to complete. I see a new project and attack it with great enthusiasm, then one thing or another comes along and pulls me away from it, and I don't know when I am able to return to finish. Trust me when I say that it becomes even more difficult for someone like myself, who not only plays with many different types of media but whose job is designing new projects myself. On a daily basis, I am exposed to so many wonderful projects from my fellow designers in so many different types of crafts that it makes my head spin! Choosing which project to do next is not the hardest thing - choosing the ones NOT to do seems to be the problem.
> 
> As a result, I often wind up with a couple of things on the go at once. My usual menu of 'choices' is a project that I am developing myself, an embroidery project (or two!), a home-dec project (or a list of them) and a couple of painting projects. I have learned to live with this setup, as it gives me a variety of choices and I feel that no matter what mood I am in, there is something there to keep myself busy. It keeps me being creative and thinking about the next project on my drawing table. I don't think it is a bad thing.
> 
> But recently, I have seen so many new things I want to do for gifts for others as well as for my own home here, that I was starting to feel a bit anxious about just how many things were partially finished. I have a couple of new things I want to start, but I couldn't do so in good conscience until I checked some things off of the list of what I was working on. It wouldn't have been right.
> 
> Last week, I finished up my "Maiden Voyage" Ark from Lynne Andrews' Inspirational Ark series. Since this was the Ark with the most detail (and most passengers!) I felt this was a great accomplishment. From here on, the smaller Arks have only one or two characters and should be able to be completed very quickly. I felt it was a great hurdle.
> 
> I also began painting my first group of three ornaments from Amy Mogish's "Classic Amy Joanne Halloween Club". I have been cutting the pieces for Amy for months now on these ornaments and the mailings began in June. For the next three months, we will have three ornaments to work on per month so that by September, we will have a beautiful set of 12 to display on my SLDPK159A Dowel Tree (Amy is designing a FENCE and TOPPER to fit on this tree!) or on any tree, wreath, or garland you wish. I LOVE Amy's fun and whimsical style, and it was a great deal of fun to paint up these quick and beautiful ornaments!
> 
> I began them last week and showed you in a previous post. But I decided this weekend to finish them off. I am happy to say I accomplished my goal.
> 
> The first set consisted of a ghost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a spider . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and some Halloween candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each ornament is painted using beautiful DecoArt Acrylic paint and mediums, and glass glitter was applied. I dyed my own glass glitter using Alcohol Ink, which made it much cheaper than buying colored glass shards. This really made a beautiful, chunky and oh-so-sparkly glitter. I used the glass glitter in the center of each ornament, around the lettering that was penciled in with colored pencils. (By the way - doing the lettering in PENCIL made it so EASY and FAST to do!) You can see how I dyed the glitter by downloading the FREE instructions on my site here: Free Patterns and Resources. I show the entire process with step-by-step photos in the download of the pumpkin ornaments.
> 
> We were given suggestions as to how to finish the sides and backs of our ornaments, and I decided to do this black and white check with an orange stripe going through the center of the light checks. I loved it, but it was a little stark for the tone of the ornaments, so I used DecoArt's Black Ice Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint to add some sparkle and tone them down. Since the black glitter is suspended in a black, transparent base, it did the job well of subduing the bright white checks. It looked beautiful - like the edges were dipped in sugar - and I loved the effect. I wanted even MORE sparkle, but I didn't want to further darken the edges, so I added another layer of Crystal Clear Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint and it looked even better. I wish you could see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For final touches, I added some orange and black Baker's Twine for hangers (Baker's Twine is Amy's trademark!) and I also added three little glass pumpkin Lampwork Beads at the tops of my pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were the PERFECT accent for these beautiful ornaments and they look just fabulous!
> 
> I am watching those in our Facebook Group (Classic Ornie Halloween Club) to see how the members are finishing the backs of theirs and then I will decide what I want to do with mine. They are plain now, but I am sure by the end of our journey here, I will decide to put something on them. I was thinking some type of plaid, but I saw a member added checks and I may like to do that. It is fun to see all the interpretations of the others who are doing this project along with us. I invite you all to join our Facebook Group and either paint this fabulous project with us or just cheer us on. It is a great way to be inspired and share your creativity.
> 
> When I finished my ornaments, I spent the rest of the evening working on my lighthouse plaque that was designed by Jamie Mills-Price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nearly done now, and I added some Lupin flowers to my plaque, as they are native to Nova Scotia. I also have some other 'surprises' for the frame, but that will be for the next blog . . . (You can get this pattern at Jamie's site http://www.betweenthevines.com) I love all of her patterns.
> 
> Finally, this weekend I also began working on my own design. This is a set of scatter-letters for - you guessed it - SUMMER!


What a beautiful photo! Congratulations to your grand daughter! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New "Summer" Scatter Block Design*

After a great deal of rain over the past several days, yesterday (the first day of summer) was the first day that we had a day filled with sunshine in what seemed like a long time. It seemed appropriate.

It also seemed appropriate that I was working on my new pattern that will include both the scroll sawn version as well as painting instructions for these cute and fun Summer Scatter Blocks (SLD537) that I showed as the 'woodworking version' in my last blog post:










While I feel they look nice like that, with all the inner lines cut on the scroll saw, I couldn't help but think how pretty they would be if I painted them using some of my wonderful DecoArt colors. I recently obtained some of the new colors that DecoArt has come out with for 2017 and they were just too pretty to pass up on. (For those of you who would like them ALL, you can get a set of the nine new colors at a great price at the Artist Club online - DecoArt Acrylic Colors. If you go to the bottom of the page, you will see the set of nine new colors at a discounted price!)

I cut a set of 'blank' pieces for my "Summer Scatter Blocks" and I painted them with some wonderful, bright and cheery colors. I then took my polka-dot stencil from Sandy McTier Designs and (you can get her M2 Stencils here) and added some cute white dots on each of the little flower pieces.










It amazed me at how a simple addition made such a big difference. They really made the pieces look CUTE!

After shading each piece, I used DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in gold and brushed the faces of all the pieces.










Next, I painted on the lettering with a light base coat, and when that dried, I applied some gold Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint from DecoArt.










This is another new product from DecoArt that is really amazing. The "Extreme Sheen" line of paints has so much more metallic pigment in it than their usual metallic paint! When applied, it looks much like foil!










I also dry brushed some on the black sunglasses of Mr. Sunshine and it gave a lovely effect:










Overall, I really think it made the project look AMAZING!










And it was "Easy/Peasy", too!

I am really happy with how it came out and I know it will be a fun project for adults and kids alike. I will be adding both the pattern as well as the blank wood kit to the site in the next couple of days. I hope it is a project that you will all enjoy! You can get any of these great new products at the DecoArt online store or your local craft store. I really love the new paints they have for different purposes. Just when I think they can't come up with any more new things, they surprise me with some great new products! I am always so impressed.

On other things, I also finished up my lighthouse painting that was designed by Jamie Mills Price:










I am thrilled with it, and I will show it with more detail in my next post.

AND . . .

Keith has a new pattern for the scroll sawyers, too:


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *New "Summer" Scatter Block Design*
> 
> After a great deal of rain over the past several days, yesterday (the first day of summer) was the first day that we had a day filled with sunshine in what seemed like a long time. It seemed appropriate.
> 
> It also seemed appropriate that I was working on my new pattern that will include both the scroll sawn version as well as painting instructions for these cute and fun Summer Scatter Blocks (SLD537) that I showed as the 'woodworking version' in my last blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel they look nice like that, with all the inner lines cut on the scroll saw, I couldn't help but think how pretty they would be if I painted them using some of my wonderful DecoArt colors. I recently obtained some of the new colors that DecoArt has come out with for 2017 and they were just too pretty to pass up on. (For those of you who would like them ALL, you can get a set of the nine new colors at a great price at the Artist Club online - DecoArt Acrylic Colors. If you go to the bottom of the page, you will see the set of nine new colors at a discounted price!)
> 
> I cut a set of 'blank' pieces for my "Summer Scatter Blocks" and I painted them with some wonderful, bright and cheery colors. I then took my polka-dot stencil from Sandy McTier Designs and (you can get her M2 Stencils here) and added some cute white dots on each of the little flower pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazed me at how a simple addition made such a big difference. They really made the pieces look CUTE!
> 
> After shading each piece, I used DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in gold and brushed the faces of all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I painted on the lettering with a light base coat, and when that dried, I applied some gold Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint from DecoArt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another new product from DecoArt that is really amazing. The "Extreme Sheen" line of paints has so much more metallic pigment in it than their usual metallic paint! When applied, it looks much like foil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also dry brushed some on the black sunglasses of Mr. Sunshine and it gave a lovely effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really think it made the project look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was "Easy/Peasy", too!
> 
> I am really happy with how it came out and I know it will be a fun project for adults and kids alike. I will be adding both the pattern as well as the blank wood kit to the site in the next couple of days. I hope it is a project that you will all enjoy! You can get any of these great new products at the DecoArt online store or your local craft store. I really love the new paints they have for different purposes. Just when I think they can't come up with any more new things, they surprise me with some great new products! I am always so impressed.
> 
> On other things, I also finished up my lighthouse painting that was designed by Jamie Mills Price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it, and I will show it with more detail in my next post.
> 
> AND . . .
> 
> Keith has a new pattern for the scroll sawyers, too:


The work you did on the summer plagues is great. I learn of different products every time I look at your work. The lighthouse is looking good. I got a big box of lighthouse puzzles for Fathers Day. 10 puzzles in all.. Will be kept busy this winter for sure.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New "Summer" Scatter Block Design*
> 
> After a great deal of rain over the past several days, yesterday (the first day of summer) was the first day that we had a day filled with sunshine in what seemed like a long time. It seemed appropriate.
> 
> It also seemed appropriate that I was working on my new pattern that will include both the scroll sawn version as well as painting instructions for these cute and fun Summer Scatter Blocks (SLD537) that I showed as the 'woodworking version' in my last blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel they look nice like that, with all the inner lines cut on the scroll saw, I couldn't help but think how pretty they would be if I painted them using some of my wonderful DecoArt colors. I recently obtained some of the new colors that DecoArt has come out with for 2017 and they were just too pretty to pass up on. (For those of you who would like them ALL, you can get a set of the nine new colors at a great price at the Artist Club online - DecoArt Acrylic Colors. If you go to the bottom of the page, you will see the set of nine new colors at a discounted price!)
> 
> I cut a set of 'blank' pieces for my "Summer Scatter Blocks" and I painted them with some wonderful, bright and cheery colors. I then took my polka-dot stencil from Sandy McTier Designs and (you can get her M2 Stencils here) and added some cute white dots on each of the little flower pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazed me at how a simple addition made such a big difference. They really made the pieces look CUTE!
> 
> After shading each piece, I used DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in gold and brushed the faces of all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I painted on the lettering with a light base coat, and when that dried, I applied some gold Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint from DecoArt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another new product from DecoArt that is really amazing. The "Extreme Sheen" line of paints has so much more metallic pigment in it than their usual metallic paint! When applied, it looks much like foil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also dry brushed some on the black sunglasses of Mr. Sunshine and it gave a lovely effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really think it made the project look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was "Easy/Peasy", too!
> 
> I am really happy with how it came out and I know it will be a fun project for adults and kids alike. I will be adding both the pattern as well as the blank wood kit to the site in the next couple of days. I hope it is a project that you will all enjoy! You can get any of these great new products at the DecoArt online store or your local craft store. I really love the new paints they have for different purposes. Just when I think they can't come up with any more new things, they surprise me with some great new products! I am always so impressed.
> 
> On other things, I also finished up my lighthouse painting that was designed by Jamie Mills Price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it, and I will show it with more detail in my next post.
> 
> AND . . .
> 
> Keith has a new pattern for the scroll sawyers, too:


O love your painted version of "Summer". The sunglasses came out really cool! Your lighthouse reminds me of all the lighthouses visited on my trip to Nova Scotia a couple of years back. Love the detail you added to the frame.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New "Summer" Scatter Block Design*
> 
> After a great deal of rain over the past several days, yesterday (the first day of summer) was the first day that we had a day filled with sunshine in what seemed like a long time. It seemed appropriate.
> 
> It also seemed appropriate that I was working on my new pattern that will include both the scroll sawn version as well as painting instructions for these cute and fun Summer Scatter Blocks (SLD537) that I showed as the 'woodworking version' in my last blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel they look nice like that, with all the inner lines cut on the scroll saw, I couldn't help but think how pretty they would be if I painted them using some of my wonderful DecoArt colors. I recently obtained some of the new colors that DecoArt has come out with for 2017 and they were just too pretty to pass up on. (For those of you who would like them ALL, you can get a set of the nine new colors at a great price at the Artist Club online - DecoArt Acrylic Colors. If you go to the bottom of the page, you will see the set of nine new colors at a discounted price!)
> 
> I cut a set of 'blank' pieces for my "Summer Scatter Blocks" and I painted them with some wonderful, bright and cheery colors. I then took my polka-dot stencil from Sandy McTier Designs and (you can get her M2 Stencils here) and added some cute white dots on each of the little flower pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazed me at how a simple addition made such a big difference. They really made the pieces look CUTE!
> 
> After shading each piece, I used DecoArt Glamour Dust Ultra Fine Glitter Paint in gold and brushed the faces of all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I painted on the lettering with a light base coat, and when that dried, I applied some gold Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint from DecoArt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another new product from DecoArt that is really amazing. The "Extreme Sheen" line of paints has so much more metallic pigment in it than their usual metallic paint! When applied, it looks much like foil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also dry brushed some on the black sunglasses of Mr. Sunshine and it gave a lovely effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I really think it made the project look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was "Easy/Peasy", too!
> 
> I am really happy with how it came out and I know it will be a fun project for adults and kids alike. I will be adding both the pattern as well as the blank wood kit to the site in the next couple of days. I hope it is a project that you will all enjoy! You can get any of these great new products at the DecoArt online store or your local craft store. I really love the new paints they have for different purposes. Just when I think they can't come up with any more new things, they surprise me with some great new products! I am always so impressed.
> 
> On other things, I also finished up my lighthouse painting that was designed by Jamie Mills Price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with it, and I will show it with more detail in my next post.
> 
> AND . . .
> 
> Keith has a new pattern for the scroll sawyers, too:


Thank you, both. Yes - I am happy to finish the lighthouse plaque so (relatively) quickly. I am determined to finish up some of these projects that I have on the go.

Keith thought the shells were a bit over the top for the plaque, but I was lazy and thought they would look OK. I do like them. They add some interest and texture. 

The summer letters were something a customer suggested. I have Autumn letters as well a Spring and "Snow" for winter. I thought I would give them a go and it was a perfect chance to try out some new products.

I always think there is "enough' paint available from DecoArt and then they add something new and interesting with different applications. The Extreme Sheen really impressed me. It is unbelievable in person.

On to writing instructions today.  Hopefully, I can get these up on the site soon.

Have a great weekend! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Projects (again!) *

While one would think that the reason that I haven't been blogging regularly is due to things slowing down, usually the opposite is true. As always, I have several things 'on the go' at once and many times I just don't know what to do first. Add to this that the weather here in Nova Scotia has been just beautiful, and not only does that lend itself to outdoor projects (yard work, etc.) but also really makes me want to head to the beach for the day. Our home is so close to the ocean, and in the past two years, I think I visited the beach ONCE. that is truly a crime, I feel. Life is too short not to take some time and enjoy the things we work so hard to acquire - even if it is just enjoying our sleepy little coastal town. It is a promise that I made to myself to do so, and on Monday, I took advantage of the warm and cloudless day and headed to the shore. I wasn't disappointed.










up my supplies and I am just thrilled with it! She had surprised me with the fabric she used and when I saw it, I just smiled!










The inside has several lovely divided compartments to hold lots of brushes:










I love the darker, paw print fabric that was used for the inside. It was not only cute but wouldn't show spots or wear:










The outside was covered in brilliant, nearly fluorescent colors kitties (what else?!):










And finally, it had a pretty fluorescent green elastic to keep it closed when folded:










I know it will get lots and lots of use, and I will think of Karen each time I see it.  (If you would like her to make you one, you can contact her at [email protected] I am sure she will be happy to do one in an adorable fabric to your liking!)

I wound up not painting, though, as it was a bit windy to do so and also I changed my mind on the color scheme of the project that I was designing.

I am working on designing the July "Quick Paint" project for Toletown painting community. (www.toletown.com) Many of you who follow know that I am one of their regular designers, and I create one Quick Paint project and two full projects with videos per year for them. They have a wonderful community and it is very reasonable to join and the members have access to loads of fun projects, videos, and patterns. I hope you check them out.

Doing the 'Quick Paint' is always a challenge for me. I usually do something quite complicated and it is hard for me to do 'simple'. This time, I was determined to indeed do something "quick" and keep it simple. I think I succeeded.

The July theme at Toletown is "Christmas in July" and I created some really cute and fun (and SIMPLE) tags that can be used as ornaments or tags or both:










For the backgrounds, I used some fun stencils by my designer friends Sandy Warner McTier and Tracy Moreau. I loved the 'retro' look of these patterns and I felt they fit perfectly with my vision of the project. You can get the stencils (the group is called "M2 Stencils" at both Sandy's site as well as Tracy's site. I love them because they are so versatile, inexpensive, and can be used for a variety of projects to make something quick and fun. I hope you check them out. 

I will also be offering up the tag surfaces on my site:










They will be up there probably by tomorrow. We are doing a site update so I will also have the pattern and surfaces for the SUMMER scatter letters I showed last week as well as Keith's new designs.

This is his new SLDK728 Deer Rustic Welcome Sign:










It is the first of a new series of welcome plaques that he is working on. He will be doing several wildlife plaques of this type.

If you aren't on our Mailing List, I encourage you to join up so we can let you know when we have new things. We only send out a newsletter about every other week and we don't share your information with anyone. We also offer special coupon codes and sales from time to time for our subscribers. It is a great way to keep up with things from us and get a little discount, too.

On other things, I have finally found some time in the evening to get back to my sheep project. I still don't know what I am going to ultimately do with these sheep, but they are something I wanted to create. This is the forth of the five versions that I am making:










This one also uses beautiful Valdani pearle cotton thread for the legs, ears, and face, but this time I am using 2mm silk ribbon to make the bushy coat. It is taking me much longer than I anticipated, but since I am not timing myself and do not have any deadlines. it doesn't really matter.










I just love the 'fluffy' texture the ribbon offers. Here is a photo with my finger in the picture so you can see the size relation:










Here they are with their other 'friends':










They look pretty cool all together. I have one more idea for this group and then I will call it done. you will have to stay tuned and see . . .

So that's about all for this time. Besides the above projects, I have been cutting orders and doing the wood for the next installment for Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As seems to be the norm of late, I have lots of things going on at once. I suppose that is what makes me happiest. It sure makes for the days passing quickly though and I am afraid if I blink, summer will be over.

I hope you all take some time out to enjoy your days as they come. While it is important to work, it is also important to take the time to enjoy what you are working for. You never know what tomorrow will bring.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects (again!) *
> 
> While one would think that the reason that I haven't been blogging regularly is due to things slowing down, usually the opposite is true. As always, I have several things 'on the go' at once and many times I just don't know what to do first. Add to this that the weather here in Nova Scotia has been just beautiful, and not only does that lend itself to outdoor projects (yard work, etc.) but also really makes me want to head to the beach for the day. Our home is so close to the ocean, and in the past two years, I think I visited the beach ONCE. that is truly a crime, I feel. Life is too short not to take some time and enjoy the things we work so hard to acquire - even if it is just enjoying our sleepy little coastal town. It is a promise that I made to myself to do so, and on Monday, I took advantage of the warm and cloudless day and headed to the shore. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up my supplies and I am just thrilled with it! She had surprised me with the fabric she used and when I saw it, I just smiled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside has several lovely divided compartments to hold lots of brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the darker, paw print fabric that was used for the inside. It was not only cute but wouldn't show spots or wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside was covered in brilliant, nearly fluorescent colors kitties (what else?!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it had a pretty fluorescent green elastic to keep it closed when folded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will get lots and lots of use, and I will think of Karen each time I see it.  (If you would like her to make you one, you can contact her at [email protected] I am sure she will be happy to do one in an adorable fabric to your liking!)
> 
> I wound up not painting, though, as it was a bit windy to do so and also I changed my mind on the color scheme of the project that I was designing.
> 
> I am working on designing the July "Quick Paint" project for Toletown painting community. (www.toletown.com) Many of you who follow know that I am one of their regular designers, and I create one Quick Paint project and two full projects with videos per year for them. They have a wonderful community and it is very reasonable to join and the members have access to loads of fun projects, videos, and patterns. I hope you check them out.
> 
> Doing the 'Quick Paint' is always a challenge for me. I usually do something quite complicated and it is hard for me to do 'simple'. This time, I was determined to indeed do something "quick" and keep it simple. I think I succeeded.
> 
> The July theme at Toletown is "Christmas in July" and I created some really cute and fun (and SIMPLE) tags that can be used as ornaments or tags or both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the backgrounds, I used some fun stencils by my designer friends Sandy Warner McTier and Tracy Moreau. I loved the 'retro' look of these patterns and I felt they fit perfectly with my vision of the project. You can get the stencils (the group is called "M2 Stencils" at both Sandy's site as well as Tracy's site. I love them because they are so versatile, inexpensive, and can be used for a variety of projects to make something quick and fun. I hope you check them out.
> 
> I will also be offering up the tag surfaces on my site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be up there probably by tomorrow. We are doing a site update so I will also have the pattern and surfaces for the SUMMER scatter letters I showed last week as well as Keith's new designs.
> 
> This is his new SLDK728 Deer Rustic Welcome Sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first of a new series of welcome plaques that he is working on. He will be doing several wildlife plaques of this type.
> 
> If you aren't on our Mailing List, I encourage you to join up so we can let you know when we have new things. We only send out a newsletter about every other week and we don't share your information with anyone. We also offer special coupon codes and sales from time to time for our subscribers. It is a great way to keep up with things from us and get a little discount, too.
> 
> On other things, I have finally found some time in the evening to get back to my sheep project. I still don't know what I am going to ultimately do with these sheep, but they are something I wanted to create. This is the forth of the five versions that I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also uses beautiful Valdani pearle cotton thread for the legs, ears, and face, but this time I am using 2mm silk ribbon to make the bushy coat. It is taking me much longer than I anticipated, but since I am not timing myself and do not have any deadlines. it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the 'fluffy' texture the ribbon offers. Here is a photo with my finger in the picture so you can see the size relation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their other 'friends':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool all together. I have one more idea for this group and then I will call it done. you will have to stay tuned and see . . .
> 
> So that's about all for this time. Besides the above projects, I have been cutting orders and doing the wood for the next installment for Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As seems to be the norm of late, I have lots of things going on at once. I suppose that is what makes me happiest. It sure makes for the days passing quickly though and I am afraid if I blink, summer will be over.
> 
> I hope you all take some time out to enjoy your days as they come. While it is important to work, it is also important to take the time to enjoy what you are working for. You never know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hope that you had a wonderful day at the beach, and that you made reminder notes on your calendar for the next dozen visits.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects (again!) *
> 
> While one would think that the reason that I haven't been blogging regularly is due to things slowing down, usually the opposite is true. As always, I have several things 'on the go' at once and many times I just don't know what to do first. Add to this that the weather here in Nova Scotia has been just beautiful, and not only does that lend itself to outdoor projects (yard work, etc.) but also really makes me want to head to the beach for the day. Our home is so close to the ocean, and in the past two years, I think I visited the beach ONCE. that is truly a crime, I feel. Life is too short not to take some time and enjoy the things we work so hard to acquire - even if it is just enjoying our sleepy little coastal town. It is a promise that I made to myself to do so, and on Monday, I took advantage of the warm and cloudless day and headed to the shore. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up my supplies and I am just thrilled with it! She had surprised me with the fabric she used and when I saw it, I just smiled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside has several lovely divided compartments to hold lots of brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the darker, paw print fabric that was used for the inside. It was not only cute but wouldn't show spots or wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside was covered in brilliant, nearly fluorescent colors kitties (what else?!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it had a pretty fluorescent green elastic to keep it closed when folded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will get lots and lots of use, and I will think of Karen each time I see it.  (If you would like her to make you one, you can contact her at [email protected] I am sure she will be happy to do one in an adorable fabric to your liking!)
> 
> I wound up not painting, though, as it was a bit windy to do so and also I changed my mind on the color scheme of the project that I was designing.
> 
> I am working on designing the July "Quick Paint" project for Toletown painting community. (www.toletown.com) Many of you who follow know that I am one of their regular designers, and I create one Quick Paint project and two full projects with videos per year for them. They have a wonderful community and it is very reasonable to join and the members have access to loads of fun projects, videos, and patterns. I hope you check them out.
> 
> Doing the 'Quick Paint' is always a challenge for me. I usually do something quite complicated and it is hard for me to do 'simple'. This time, I was determined to indeed do something "quick" and keep it simple. I think I succeeded.
> 
> The July theme at Toletown is "Christmas in July" and I created some really cute and fun (and SIMPLE) tags that can be used as ornaments or tags or both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the backgrounds, I used some fun stencils by my designer friends Sandy Warner McTier and Tracy Moreau. I loved the 'retro' look of these patterns and I felt they fit perfectly with my vision of the project. You can get the stencils (the group is called "M2 Stencils" at both Sandy's site as well as Tracy's site. I love them because they are so versatile, inexpensive, and can be used for a variety of projects to make something quick and fun. I hope you check them out.
> 
> I will also be offering up the tag surfaces on my site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be up there probably by tomorrow. We are doing a site update so I will also have the pattern and surfaces for the SUMMER scatter letters I showed last week as well as Keith's new designs.
> 
> This is his new SLDK728 Deer Rustic Welcome Sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first of a new series of welcome plaques that he is working on. He will be doing several wildlife plaques of this type.
> 
> If you aren't on our Mailing List, I encourage you to join up so we can let you know when we have new things. We only send out a newsletter about every other week and we don't share your information with anyone. We also offer special coupon codes and sales from time to time for our subscribers. It is a great way to keep up with things from us and get a little discount, too.
> 
> On other things, I have finally found some time in the evening to get back to my sheep project. I still don't know what I am going to ultimately do with these sheep, but they are something I wanted to create. This is the forth of the five versions that I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also uses beautiful Valdani pearle cotton thread for the legs, ears, and face, but this time I am using 2mm silk ribbon to make the bushy coat. It is taking me much longer than I anticipated, but since I am not timing myself and do not have any deadlines. it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the 'fluffy' texture the ribbon offers. Here is a photo with my finger in the picture so you can see the size relation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their other 'friends':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool all together. I have one more idea for this group and then I will call it done. you will have to stay tuned and see . . .
> 
> So that's about all for this time. Besides the above projects, I have been cutting orders and doing the wood for the next installment for Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As seems to be the norm of late, I have lots of things going on at once. I suppose that is what makes me happiest. It sure makes for the days passing quickly though and I am afraid if I blink, summer will be over.
> 
> I hope you all take some time out to enjoy your days as they come. While it is important to work, it is also important to take the time to enjoy what you are working for. You never know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


My first thought, you are much too busy, one visit to the ocean beach in two years, that's almost a crime. I love going to the beach, looking for drift wood, treasures and listening to the water crashing on the beach. Been here in Ontario almost two weeks and it has been raining on and off. Yesterday the weather was clear and sunning and biked to Lake Ontario, spent some time relaxing by the lake shore and walking on trails through the wild life preserve. I get too busy too at home and do not take time to smell the roses. 
I think the brushes are inspired and just waiting to be released from the artistic pouch. Super cool. Your last sheep you should use black wool. Remember the rhyme Ba Ba Black Sheep….
Have a great weekend, 150 year celebration..


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects (again!) *
> 
> While one would think that the reason that I haven't been blogging regularly is due to things slowing down, usually the opposite is true. As always, I have several things 'on the go' at once and many times I just don't know what to do first. Add to this that the weather here in Nova Scotia has been just beautiful, and not only does that lend itself to outdoor projects (yard work, etc.) but also really makes me want to head to the beach for the day. Our home is so close to the ocean, and in the past two years, I think I visited the beach ONCE. that is truly a crime, I feel. Life is too short not to take some time and enjoy the things we work so hard to acquire - even if it is just enjoying our sleepy little coastal town. It is a promise that I made to myself to do so, and on Monday, I took advantage of the warm and cloudless day and headed to the shore. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up my supplies and I am just thrilled with it! She had surprised me with the fabric she used and when I saw it, I just smiled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside has several lovely divided compartments to hold lots of brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the darker, paw print fabric that was used for the inside. It was not only cute but wouldn't show spots or wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside was covered in brilliant, nearly fluorescent colors kitties (what else?!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it had a pretty fluorescent green elastic to keep it closed when folded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will get lots and lots of use, and I will think of Karen each time I see it.  (If you would like her to make you one, you can contact her at [email protected] I am sure she will be happy to do one in an adorable fabric to your liking!)
> 
> I wound up not painting, though, as it was a bit windy to do so and also I changed my mind on the color scheme of the project that I was designing.
> 
> I am working on designing the July "Quick Paint" project for Toletown painting community. (www.toletown.com) Many of you who follow know that I am one of their regular designers, and I create one Quick Paint project and two full projects with videos per year for them. They have a wonderful community and it is very reasonable to join and the members have access to loads of fun projects, videos, and patterns. I hope you check them out.
> 
> Doing the 'Quick Paint' is always a challenge for me. I usually do something quite complicated and it is hard for me to do 'simple'. This time, I was determined to indeed do something "quick" and keep it simple. I think I succeeded.
> 
> The July theme at Toletown is "Christmas in July" and I created some really cute and fun (and SIMPLE) tags that can be used as ornaments or tags or both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the backgrounds, I used some fun stencils by my designer friends Sandy Warner McTier and Tracy Moreau. I loved the 'retro' look of these patterns and I felt they fit perfectly with my vision of the project. You can get the stencils (the group is called "M2 Stencils" at both Sandy's site as well as Tracy's site. I love them because they are so versatile, inexpensive, and can be used for a variety of projects to make something quick and fun. I hope you check them out.
> 
> I will also be offering up the tag surfaces on my site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be up there probably by tomorrow. We are doing a site update so I will also have the pattern and surfaces for the SUMMER scatter letters I showed last week as well as Keith's new designs.
> 
> This is his new SLDK728 Deer Rustic Welcome Sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first of a new series of welcome plaques that he is working on. He will be doing several wildlife plaques of this type.
> 
> If you aren't on our Mailing List, I encourage you to join up so we can let you know when we have new things. We only send out a newsletter about every other week and we don't share your information with anyone. We also offer special coupon codes and sales from time to time for our subscribers. It is a great way to keep up with things from us and get a little discount, too.
> 
> On other things, I have finally found some time in the evening to get back to my sheep project. I still don't know what I am going to ultimately do with these sheep, but they are something I wanted to create. This is the forth of the five versions that I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also uses beautiful Valdani pearle cotton thread for the legs, ears, and face, but this time I am using 2mm silk ribbon to make the bushy coat. It is taking me much longer than I anticipated, but since I am not timing myself and do not have any deadlines. it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the 'fluffy' texture the ribbon offers. Here is a photo with my finger in the picture so you can see the size relation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their other 'friends':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool all together. I have one more idea for this group and then I will call it done. you will have to stay tuned and see . . .
> 
> So that's about all for this time. Besides the above projects, I have been cutting orders and doing the wood for the next installment for Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As seems to be the norm of late, I have lots of things going on at once. I suppose that is what makes me happiest. It sure makes for the days passing quickly though and I am afraid if I blink, summer will be over.
> 
> I hope you all take some time out to enjoy your days as they come. While it is important to work, it is also important to take the time to enjoy what you are working for. You never know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Good morning, gentlemen! 

Yes - it is a sin when I don't have time to enjoy things around me. After all, if I don't do that, what am I really working so hard for? When I lost my kitty last December (Pancakes) it was a reminder to me how short and uncertain life can be. We never know what tomorrow will bring. I have been doing a lot of soul-searching and trying my best to use my time to the best of my advantage - both in work and in rest.

I have a friend coming from the States for a week-long visit. She is arriving next Friday. I am sure we will have a lot of fun adventures and it will be a much-needed rest for me. Then on to new designs!

The sheep are almost done. I do like the idea of the black sheep, but I don't know if I have wool for the last style I was planning. I would need to dye it, which isn't out of the question. Maybe I should give it a go. After all - this is an exercise in techniques. 

Have a wonderful weekend and a happy Canada Day! I know you both live here in Canada with me. Safe travels, Brian. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects (again!) *
> 
> While one would think that the reason that I haven't been blogging regularly is due to things slowing down, usually the opposite is true. As always, I have several things 'on the go' at once and many times I just don't know what to do first. Add to this that the weather here in Nova Scotia has been just beautiful, and not only does that lend itself to outdoor projects (yard work, etc.) but also really makes me want to head to the beach for the day. Our home is so close to the ocean, and in the past two years, I think I visited the beach ONCE. that is truly a crime, I feel. Life is too short not to take some time and enjoy the things we work so hard to acquire - even if it is just enjoying our sleepy little coastal town. It is a promise that I made to myself to do so, and on Monday, I took advantage of the warm and cloudless day and headed to the shore. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up my supplies and I am just thrilled with it! She had surprised me with the fabric she used and when I saw it, I just smiled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside has several lovely divided compartments to hold lots of brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the darker, paw print fabric that was used for the inside. It was not only cute but wouldn't show spots or wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside was covered in brilliant, nearly fluorescent colors kitties (what else?!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it had a pretty fluorescent green elastic to keep it closed when folded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will get lots and lots of use, and I will think of Karen each time I see it.  (If you would like her to make you one, you can contact her at [email protected] I am sure she will be happy to do one in an adorable fabric to your liking!)
> 
> I wound up not painting, though, as it was a bit windy to do so and also I changed my mind on the color scheme of the project that I was designing.
> 
> I am working on designing the July "Quick Paint" project for Toletown painting community. (www.toletown.com) Many of you who follow know that I am one of their regular designers, and I create one Quick Paint project and two full projects with videos per year for them. They have a wonderful community and it is very reasonable to join and the members have access to loads of fun projects, videos, and patterns. I hope you check them out.
> 
> Doing the 'Quick Paint' is always a challenge for me. I usually do something quite complicated and it is hard for me to do 'simple'. This time, I was determined to indeed do something "quick" and keep it simple. I think I succeeded.
> 
> The July theme at Toletown is "Christmas in July" and I created some really cute and fun (and SIMPLE) tags that can be used as ornaments or tags or both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the backgrounds, I used some fun stencils by my designer friends Sandy Warner McTier and Tracy Moreau. I loved the 'retro' look of these patterns and I felt they fit perfectly with my vision of the project. You can get the stencils (the group is called "M2 Stencils" at both Sandy's site as well as Tracy's site. I love them because they are so versatile, inexpensive, and can be used for a variety of projects to make something quick and fun. I hope you check them out.
> 
> I will also be offering up the tag surfaces on my site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be up there probably by tomorrow. We are doing a site update so I will also have the pattern and surfaces for the SUMMER scatter letters I showed last week as well as Keith's new designs.
> 
> This is his new SLDK728 Deer Rustic Welcome Sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first of a new series of welcome plaques that he is working on. He will be doing several wildlife plaques of this type.
> 
> If you aren't on our Mailing List, I encourage you to join up so we can let you know when we have new things. We only send out a newsletter about every other week and we don't share your information with anyone. We also offer special coupon codes and sales from time to time for our subscribers. It is a great way to keep up with things from us and get a little discount, too.
> 
> On other things, I have finally found some time in the evening to get back to my sheep project. I still don't know what I am going to ultimately do with these sheep, but they are something I wanted to create. This is the forth of the five versions that I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also uses beautiful Valdani pearle cotton thread for the legs, ears, and face, but this time I am using 2mm silk ribbon to make the bushy coat. It is taking me much longer than I anticipated, but since I am not timing myself and do not have any deadlines. it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the 'fluffy' texture the ribbon offers. Here is a photo with my finger in the picture so you can see the size relation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their other 'friends':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool all together. I have one more idea for this group and then I will call it done. you will have to stay tuned and see . . .
> 
> So that's about all for this time. Besides the above projects, I have been cutting orders and doing the wood for the next installment for Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As seems to be the norm of late, I have lots of things going on at once. I suppose that is what makes me happiest. It sure makes for the days passing quickly though and I am afraid if I blink, summer will be over.
> 
> I hope you all take some time out to enjoy your days as they come. While it is important to work, it is also important to take the time to enjoy what you are working for. You never know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi Sheila, Glad to hear you took some beach time! Hope you get lots more in before the summer ends. You have some beautiful beaches around you. 
I love your cute penguin gift tags and the embroidered lambs are beautiful. Enjoy experimenting. I'm looking forward to seeing more of Keith's wildlife Welcome plaques. I have some ideas for doing those! I haven't got into my workshop for a couple of weeks but today is the day I'm getting back in there. I have a project on the go which will take me some time - I'll share when it's finished.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Projects (again!) *
> 
> While one would think that the reason that I haven't been blogging regularly is due to things slowing down, usually the opposite is true. As always, I have several things 'on the go' at once and many times I just don't know what to do first. Add to this that the weather here in Nova Scotia has been just beautiful, and not only does that lend itself to outdoor projects (yard work, etc.) but also really makes me want to head to the beach for the day. Our home is so close to the ocean, and in the past two years, I think I visited the beach ONCE. that is truly a crime, I feel. Life is too short not to take some time and enjoy the things we work so hard to acquire - even if it is just enjoying our sleepy little coastal town. It is a promise that I made to myself to do so, and on Monday, I took advantage of the warm and cloudless day and headed to the shore. I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up my supplies and I am just thrilled with it! She had surprised me with the fabric she used and when I saw it, I just smiled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside has several lovely divided compartments to hold lots of brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the darker, paw print fabric that was used for the inside. It was not only cute but wouldn't show spots or wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside was covered in brilliant, nearly fluorescent colors kitties (what else?!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it had a pretty fluorescent green elastic to keep it closed when folded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will get lots and lots of use, and I will think of Karen each time I see it.  (If you would like her to make you one, you can contact her at [email protected] I am sure she will be happy to do one in an adorable fabric to your liking!)
> 
> I wound up not painting, though, as it was a bit windy to do so and also I changed my mind on the color scheme of the project that I was designing.
> 
> I am working on designing the July "Quick Paint" project for Toletown painting community. (www.toletown.com) Many of you who follow know that I am one of their regular designers, and I create one Quick Paint project and two full projects with videos per year for them. They have a wonderful community and it is very reasonable to join and the members have access to loads of fun projects, videos, and patterns. I hope you check them out.
> 
> Doing the 'Quick Paint' is always a challenge for me. I usually do something quite complicated and it is hard for me to do 'simple'. This time, I was determined to indeed do something "quick" and keep it simple. I think I succeeded.
> 
> The July theme at Toletown is "Christmas in July" and I created some really cute and fun (and SIMPLE) tags that can be used as ornaments or tags or both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the backgrounds, I used some fun stencils by my designer friends Sandy Warner McTier and Tracy Moreau. I loved the 'retro' look of these patterns and I felt they fit perfectly with my vision of the project. You can get the stencils (the group is called "M2 Stencils" at both Sandy's site as well as Tracy's site. I love them because they are so versatile, inexpensive, and can be used for a variety of projects to make something quick and fun. I hope you check them out.
> 
> I will also be offering up the tag surfaces on my site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be up there probably by tomorrow. We are doing a site update so I will also have the pattern and surfaces for the SUMMER scatter letters I showed last week as well as Keith's new designs.
> 
> This is his new SLDK728 Deer Rustic Welcome Sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first of a new series of welcome plaques that he is working on. He will be doing several wildlife plaques of this type.
> 
> If you aren't on our Mailing List, I encourage you to join up so we can let you know when we have new things. We only send out a newsletter about every other week and we don't share your information with anyone. We also offer special coupon codes and sales from time to time for our subscribers. It is a great way to keep up with things from us and get a little discount, too.
> 
> On other things, I have finally found some time in the evening to get back to my sheep project. I still don't know what I am going to ultimately do with these sheep, but they are something I wanted to create. This is the forth of the five versions that I am making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also uses beautiful Valdani pearle cotton thread for the legs, ears, and face, but this time I am using 2mm silk ribbon to make the bushy coat. It is taking me much longer than I anticipated, but since I am not timing myself and do not have any deadlines. it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the 'fluffy' texture the ribbon offers. Here is a photo with my finger in the picture so you can see the size relation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their other 'friends':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty cool all together. I have one more idea for this group and then I will call it done. you will have to stay tuned and see . . .
> 
> So that's about all for this time. Besides the above projects, I have been cutting orders and doing the wood for the next installment for Amy Mogish's Halloween Club. As seems to be the norm of late, I have lots of things going on at once. I suppose that is what makes me happiest. It sure makes for the days passing quickly though and I am afraid if I blink, summer will be over.
> 
> I hope you all take some time out to enjoy your days as they come. While it is important to work, it is also important to take the time to enjoy what you are working for. You never know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi, Anna! Happy Canada Day to you! I can't wait to see what you are working on. You always do such creative and inspirational work. I hope you have a great weekend. Enjoy the day! 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Catching Up*

The longer I am away from blogging, the more projects keep piling up and the more overwhelmed I feel about writing again. It is funny how that works, isn't it?

I didn't realize how long my break from writing was until I received several emails from some of you who were somewhat concerned about my absence. I very much appreciate being missed, and I promise I will do my best to try to post more regularly. It is just that sometimes getting back into a routine can be tough.

I certainly have been busy. Even though it is only mid-July, as I designer I realize that the autumn and holiday seasons are quickly approaching. That has always been our busiest time and while I feel I have a little bit of a start on some new designs for the upcoming seasons, there never seem to be enough hours in the day (or days in the week, for that matter) to accomplish everything I set out to do and keep up with ideas. I always say that is a good thing - and it is - but it is hard to fend off the feelings of being overwhelmed sometimes and keep my thoughts as organized as I would like. It takes a great deal of practice.

One of the main reasons that I have been absent in the past couple of weeks was that I had a visit from a fellow artist and friend from Virginia. (VERA!)










I 'met' Vera at the beginning of last year when I started the Facebook group for Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. Vera instantly stood out because she was such a huge help with keeping that group going. Along with our friend Lynn, Vera and I were the ones who answered questions, encouraged others, and overall, kept things running smoothly. Vera painted SIX sets of the ornaments herself and was a wonderful inspiration for others. We came to chat with each other almost on a daily basis and found we had so much in common that we could have been sisters. When Vera said she wanted to visit, I was thrilled to have her. She spent a full week here in Nova Scotia with us and you would think that we had been friends our entire lives.

While we spent some time playing 'tourists' and looking around our area, we spent much of our time brainstorming and talking about creating and what the next projects would be. It was wonderful to have someone here who shares my passion for making things, and it really lit a fire under me. It was a great time and lovely to have someone to share my excitement about creating with. We have so many great new ideas that we hope you will all enjoy.

But she had to eventually go back, and last Friday we took her back to the airport in Halifax. But I feel that I have a new sense of dedication and purpose, and couldn't wait to get started on some new things.

I did finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery designs. As I mentioned in previous blogs, they were what I consider to be a kind of warm up exercise in working on my embroidery skills. I do want to branch out and create some unique needlework kits, as I have looked and the types of projects and kits I have in mind are not to be found. I think I can tap a new area and hopefully bring something to people that they can't really find anywhere else. This has been something that I have wanted to do ever since I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler two years ago. There was so much interest from people and so many requests to create patterns and/or kits that I feel it is something that would be well-received. But I wanted to take my time and do things right. I have been spending many months getting things ready in preparation for launching this line of patterns and kits.

The first subject that I chose to create was a Nautilus seashell brooch.










It is created using high-quality threads, glass pearls, and glass seed beads. There is a pretty crystal bead in the center, too. When I first showed it on Facebook, I was overwhelmed by the response. It was very encouraging and there is even a shop that wants to order my kits wholesale. It will be a fun, new adventure.

Of course, after the initial piece was done, I needed to recreate it in order to take step-by-step photos for the pattern and put the steps in logical order. As a designer, I often start with an idea and build on it as I progress. I do this with my painting patterns as well and thus I usually need to make everything two times when creating a pattern. But that way I feel very comfortable in the process and I feel it qualifies me to teach it properly. As those of you who purchased my patterns in the past know, I like to have full and complete instructions. I think this stems from working for the magazine for over 20 years. I don't know how to write patterns any other way.

So I am working in that direction to make sure things will be clear and have the high quality that everyone is used to with my work. More information will follow soon on that in later posts.

The other thing I did this week was that I created a new set of painting surfaces. This set of autumn leaf ornaments is really fun and versatile:










They are my 'signature' bevel-cut, two-piece style and I can think of so many wonderful autumn and Halloween things to put inside them to make them unique.

I decided to paint Lynne Andrews' "Candy Corn Crows" (painting pattern for the crows are at her website at www.lynneandrews.com) and use DecoArt's new Extreme Sheen Metallic paints for the leaf frames. I think they came out really nice.










This was kind of a crummy picture, as I finished them last night right before bed, but I posted it on Facebook and have had a wonderful response. I think they will be well-received. 

So you all see, my laziness in writing isn't really because I have been lazy. It has been because I have been so busy working on new things that I have found it harder and harder to keep up with you all. I promise I will try to do better, as I don't want to feel overwhelmed and make my blog posts so long that you all don't have time to read them. I will aim for short and to the point posts until I can really be caught up.

We are planning a site update in the next couple of days. I will have the leaf surfaces available then. I invite you to join our Mailing List if you haven't already. That way you will surely see our new projects.

Keith has three new projects as well . . .

. . . A second Rustic Welcome plaque - this time a moose (SLDK729) :










. . . a new Biblical plaque (SLDK730) :










. . . and finally, a new Wall Art or Overlay plaque (SLDK731 - Sweet Dreams):










So you see, there is plenty of new designs for everyone.

Thanks to those of you who missed me. It made me feel good that you care. I hope that you enjoy all of our new ventures and that both Keith and I give you all some ideas and inspiration so you can enjoy being creative as well.










Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> The longer I am away from blogging, the more projects keep piling up and the more overwhelmed I feel about writing again. It is funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> I didn't realize how long my break from writing was until I received several emails from some of you who were somewhat concerned about my absence. I very much appreciate being missed, and I promise I will do my best to try to post more regularly. It is just that sometimes getting back into a routine can be tough.
> 
> I certainly have been busy. Even though it is only mid-July, as I designer I realize that the autumn and holiday seasons are quickly approaching. That has always been our busiest time and while I feel I have a little bit of a start on some new designs for the upcoming seasons, there never seem to be enough hours in the day (or days in the week, for that matter) to accomplish everything I set out to do and keep up with ideas. I always say that is a good thing - and it is - but it is hard to fend off the feelings of being overwhelmed sometimes and keep my thoughts as organized as I would like. It takes a great deal of practice.
> 
> One of the main reasons that I have been absent in the past couple of weeks was that I had a visit from a fellow artist and friend from Virginia. (VERA!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'met' Vera at the beginning of last year when I started the Facebook group for Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. Vera instantly stood out because she was such a huge help with keeping that group going. Along with our friend Lynn, Vera and I were the ones who answered questions, encouraged others, and overall, kept things running smoothly. Vera painted SIX sets of the ornaments herself and was a wonderful inspiration for others. We came to chat with each other almost on a daily basis and found we had so much in common that we could have been sisters. When Vera said she wanted to visit, I was thrilled to have her. She spent a full week here in Nova Scotia with us and you would think that we had been friends our entire lives.
> 
> While we spent some time playing 'tourists' and looking around our area, we spent much of our time brainstorming and talking about creating and what the next projects would be. It was wonderful to have someone here who shares my passion for making things, and it really lit a fire under me. It was a great time and lovely to have someone to share my excitement about creating with. We have so many great new ideas that we hope you will all enjoy.
> 
> But she had to eventually go back, and last Friday we took her back to the airport in Halifax. But I feel that I have a new sense of dedication and purpose, and couldn't wait to get started on some new things.
> 
> I did finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery designs. As I mentioned in previous blogs, they were what I consider to be a kind of warm up exercise in working on my embroidery skills. I do want to branch out and create some unique needlework kits, as I have looked and the types of projects and kits I have in mind are not to be found. I think I can tap a new area and hopefully bring something to people that they can't really find anywhere else. This has been something that I have wanted to do ever since I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler two years ago. There was so much interest from people and so many requests to create patterns and/or kits that I feel it is something that would be well-received. But I wanted to take my time and do things right. I have been spending many months getting things ready in preparation for launching this line of patterns and kits.
> 
> The first subject that I chose to create was a Nautilus seashell brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is created using high-quality threads, glass pearls, and glass seed beads. There is a pretty crystal bead in the center, too. When I first showed it on Facebook, I was overwhelmed by the response. It was very encouraging and there is even a shop that wants to order my kits wholesale. It will be a fun, new adventure.
> 
> Of course, after the initial piece was done, I needed to recreate it in order to take step-by-step photos for the pattern and put the steps in logical order. As a designer, I often start with an idea and build on it as I progress. I do this with my painting patterns as well and thus I usually need to make everything two times when creating a pattern. But that way I feel very comfortable in the process and I feel it qualifies me to teach it properly. As those of you who purchased my patterns in the past know, I like to have full and complete instructions. I think this stems from working for the magazine for over 20 years. I don't know how to write patterns any other way.
> 
> So I am working in that direction to make sure things will be clear and have the high quality that everyone is used to with my work. More information will follow soon on that in later posts.
> 
> The other thing I did this week was that I created a new set of painting surfaces. This set of autumn leaf ornaments is really fun and versatile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are my 'signature' bevel-cut, two-piece style and I can think of so many wonderful autumn and Halloween things to put inside them to make them unique.
> 
> I decided to paint Lynne Andrews' "Candy Corn Crows" (painting pattern for the crows are at her website at www.lynneandrews.com) and use DecoArt's new Extreme Sheen Metallic paints for the leaf frames. I think they came out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of a crummy picture, as I finished them last night right before bed, but I posted it on Facebook and have had a wonderful response. I think they will be well-received.
> 
> So you all see, my laziness in writing isn't really because I have been lazy. It has been because I have been so busy working on new things that I have found it harder and harder to keep up with you all. I promise I will try to do better, as I don't want to feel overwhelmed and make my blog posts so long that you all don't have time to read them. I will aim for short and to the point posts until I can really be caught up.
> 
> We are planning a site update in the next couple of days. I will have the leaf surfaces available then. I invite you to join our Mailing List if you haven't already. That way you will surely see our new projects.
> 
> Keith has three new projects as well . . .
> 
> . . . A second Rustic Welcome plaque - this time a moose (SLDK729) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a new Biblical plaque (SLDK730) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and finally, a new Wall Art or Overlay plaque (SLDK731 - Sweet Dreams):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, there is plenty of new designs for everyone.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who missed me. It made me feel good that you care. I hope that you enjoy all of our new ventures and that both Keith and I give you all some ideas and inspiration so you can enjoy being creative as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi Sheila. Good to hear from you again.  Your seashell brooch is stunning. Love it! You certainly have a variety of options for customers to choose from! Scroll sawing, painting, embroidery! It's great to see your business expanding into many areas. Your creativity in never ending!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> The longer I am away from blogging, the more projects keep piling up and the more overwhelmed I feel about writing again. It is funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> I didn't realize how long my break from writing was until I received several emails from some of you who were somewhat concerned about my absence. I very much appreciate being missed, and I promise I will do my best to try to post more regularly. It is just that sometimes getting back into a routine can be tough.
> 
> I certainly have been busy. Even though it is only mid-July, as I designer I realize that the autumn and holiday seasons are quickly approaching. That has always been our busiest time and while I feel I have a little bit of a start on some new designs for the upcoming seasons, there never seem to be enough hours in the day (or days in the week, for that matter) to accomplish everything I set out to do and keep up with ideas. I always say that is a good thing - and it is - but it is hard to fend off the feelings of being overwhelmed sometimes and keep my thoughts as organized as I would like. It takes a great deal of practice.
> 
> One of the main reasons that I have been absent in the past couple of weeks was that I had a visit from a fellow artist and friend from Virginia. (VERA!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'met' Vera at the beginning of last year when I started the Facebook group for Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. Vera instantly stood out because she was such a huge help with keeping that group going. Along with our friend Lynn, Vera and I were the ones who answered questions, encouraged others, and overall, kept things running smoothly. Vera painted SIX sets of the ornaments herself and was a wonderful inspiration for others. We came to chat with each other almost on a daily basis and found we had so much in common that we could have been sisters. When Vera said she wanted to visit, I was thrilled to have her. She spent a full week here in Nova Scotia with us and you would think that we had been friends our entire lives.
> 
> While we spent some time playing 'tourists' and looking around our area, we spent much of our time brainstorming and talking about creating and what the next projects would be. It was wonderful to have someone here who shares my passion for making things, and it really lit a fire under me. It was a great time and lovely to have someone to share my excitement about creating with. We have so many great new ideas that we hope you will all enjoy.
> 
> But she had to eventually go back, and last Friday we took her back to the airport in Halifax. But I feel that I have a new sense of dedication and purpose, and couldn't wait to get started on some new things.
> 
> I did finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery designs. As I mentioned in previous blogs, they were what I consider to be a kind of warm up exercise in working on my embroidery skills. I do want to branch out and create some unique needlework kits, as I have looked and the types of projects and kits I have in mind are not to be found. I think I can tap a new area and hopefully bring something to people that they can't really find anywhere else. This has been something that I have wanted to do ever since I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler two years ago. There was so much interest from people and so many requests to create patterns and/or kits that I feel it is something that would be well-received. But I wanted to take my time and do things right. I have been spending many months getting things ready in preparation for launching this line of patterns and kits.
> 
> The first subject that I chose to create was a Nautilus seashell brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is created using high-quality threads, glass pearls, and glass seed beads. There is a pretty crystal bead in the center, too. When I first showed it on Facebook, I was overwhelmed by the response. It was very encouraging and there is even a shop that wants to order my kits wholesale. It will be a fun, new adventure.
> 
> Of course, after the initial piece was done, I needed to recreate it in order to take step-by-step photos for the pattern and put the steps in logical order. As a designer, I often start with an idea and build on it as I progress. I do this with my painting patterns as well and thus I usually need to make everything two times when creating a pattern. But that way I feel very comfortable in the process and I feel it qualifies me to teach it properly. As those of you who purchased my patterns in the past know, I like to have full and complete instructions. I think this stems from working for the magazine for over 20 years. I don't know how to write patterns any other way.
> 
> So I am working in that direction to make sure things will be clear and have the high quality that everyone is used to with my work. More information will follow soon on that in later posts.
> 
> The other thing I did this week was that I created a new set of painting surfaces. This set of autumn leaf ornaments is really fun and versatile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are my 'signature' bevel-cut, two-piece style and I can think of so many wonderful autumn and Halloween things to put inside them to make them unique.
> 
> I decided to paint Lynne Andrews' "Candy Corn Crows" (painting pattern for the crows are at her website at www.lynneandrews.com) and use DecoArt's new Extreme Sheen Metallic paints for the leaf frames. I think they came out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of a crummy picture, as I finished them last night right before bed, but I posted it on Facebook and have had a wonderful response. I think they will be well-received.
> 
> So you all see, my laziness in writing isn't really because I have been lazy. It has been because I have been so busy working on new things that I have found it harder and harder to keep up with you all. I promise I will try to do better, as I don't want to feel overwhelmed and make my blog posts so long that you all don't have time to read them. I will aim for short and to the point posts until I can really be caught up.
> 
> We are planning a site update in the next couple of days. I will have the leaf surfaces available then. I invite you to join our Mailing List if you haven't already. That way you will surely see our new projects.
> 
> Keith has three new projects as well . . .
> 
> . . . A second Rustic Welcome plaque - this time a moose (SLDK729) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a new Biblical plaque (SLDK730) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and finally, a new Wall Art or Overlay plaque (SLDK731 - Sweet Dreams):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, there is plenty of new designs for everyone.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who missed me. It made me feel good that you care. I hope that you enjoy all of our new ventures and that both Keith and I give you all some ideas and inspiration so you can enjoy being creative as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thank you, Anna. Keith thinks I am crazy to be going in yet another direction. Perhaps he is right. 

I love embroidery anyway, though and when I show my pieces I am always asked if I will be doing kits for them. There seems to be a calling for them and I see no reason why not to offer them as patterns and kits. I may as well. We only live once, right? If they don't sell, I have nothing really to lose.

I do enjoy all the different aspects of being creative. I admit that I am very frustrated with some of the woodworkers that seem to thrive on copying and sharing patterns. This includes companies that we have worked with in the past. Nothing takes the wind out of your sales like seeing your designs that you work so hard to make replicated and sold or given away by someone else. It is difficult to remain enthusiastic when there seems to be support for these people from the woodworking community. Perhaps if that wasn't the case I would be doing more scrolling patterns.

There are many fun ways to be creative. 

I wish you a great day! I hope your summer is nice for you.

Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> The longer I am away from blogging, the more projects keep piling up and the more overwhelmed I feel about writing again. It is funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> I didn't realize how long my break from writing was until I received several emails from some of you who were somewhat concerned about my absence. I very much appreciate being missed, and I promise I will do my best to try to post more regularly. It is just that sometimes getting back into a routine can be tough.
> 
> I certainly have been busy. Even though it is only mid-July, as I designer I realize that the autumn and holiday seasons are quickly approaching. That has always been our busiest time and while I feel I have a little bit of a start on some new designs for the upcoming seasons, there never seem to be enough hours in the day (or days in the week, for that matter) to accomplish everything I set out to do and keep up with ideas. I always say that is a good thing - and it is - but it is hard to fend off the feelings of being overwhelmed sometimes and keep my thoughts as organized as I would like. It takes a great deal of practice.
> 
> One of the main reasons that I have been absent in the past couple of weeks was that I had a visit from a fellow artist and friend from Virginia. (VERA!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'met' Vera at the beginning of last year when I started the Facebook group for Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. Vera instantly stood out because she was such a huge help with keeping that group going. Along with our friend Lynn, Vera and I were the ones who answered questions, encouraged others, and overall, kept things running smoothly. Vera painted SIX sets of the ornaments herself and was a wonderful inspiration for others. We came to chat with each other almost on a daily basis and found we had so much in common that we could have been sisters. When Vera said she wanted to visit, I was thrilled to have her. She spent a full week here in Nova Scotia with us and you would think that we had been friends our entire lives.
> 
> While we spent some time playing 'tourists' and looking around our area, we spent much of our time brainstorming and talking about creating and what the next projects would be. It was wonderful to have someone here who shares my passion for making things, and it really lit a fire under me. It was a great time and lovely to have someone to share my excitement about creating with. We have so many great new ideas that we hope you will all enjoy.
> 
> But she had to eventually go back, and last Friday we took her back to the airport in Halifax. But I feel that I have a new sense of dedication and purpose, and couldn't wait to get started on some new things.
> 
> I did finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery designs. As I mentioned in previous blogs, they were what I consider to be a kind of warm up exercise in working on my embroidery skills. I do want to branch out and create some unique needlework kits, as I have looked and the types of projects and kits I have in mind are not to be found. I think I can tap a new area and hopefully bring something to people that they can't really find anywhere else. This has been something that I have wanted to do ever since I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler two years ago. There was so much interest from people and so many requests to create patterns and/or kits that I feel it is something that would be well-received. But I wanted to take my time and do things right. I have been spending many months getting things ready in preparation for launching this line of patterns and kits.
> 
> The first subject that I chose to create was a Nautilus seashell brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is created using high-quality threads, glass pearls, and glass seed beads. There is a pretty crystal bead in the center, too. When I first showed it on Facebook, I was overwhelmed by the response. It was very encouraging and there is even a shop that wants to order my kits wholesale. It will be a fun, new adventure.
> 
> Of course, after the initial piece was done, I needed to recreate it in order to take step-by-step photos for the pattern and put the steps in logical order. As a designer, I often start with an idea and build on it as I progress. I do this with my painting patterns as well and thus I usually need to make everything two times when creating a pattern. But that way I feel very comfortable in the process and I feel it qualifies me to teach it properly. As those of you who purchased my patterns in the past know, I like to have full and complete instructions. I think this stems from working for the magazine for over 20 years. I don't know how to write patterns any other way.
> 
> So I am working in that direction to make sure things will be clear and have the high quality that everyone is used to with my work. More information will follow soon on that in later posts.
> 
> The other thing I did this week was that I created a new set of painting surfaces. This set of autumn leaf ornaments is really fun and versatile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are my 'signature' bevel-cut, two-piece style and I can think of so many wonderful autumn and Halloween things to put inside them to make them unique.
> 
> I decided to paint Lynne Andrews' "Candy Corn Crows" (painting pattern for the crows are at her website at www.lynneandrews.com) and use DecoArt's new Extreme Sheen Metallic paints for the leaf frames. I think they came out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of a crummy picture, as I finished them last night right before bed, but I posted it on Facebook and have had a wonderful response. I think they will be well-received.
> 
> So you all see, my laziness in writing isn't really because I have been lazy. It has been because I have been so busy working on new things that I have found it harder and harder to keep up with you all. I promise I will try to do better, as I don't want to feel overwhelmed and make my blog posts so long that you all don't have time to read them. I will aim for short and to the point posts until I can really be caught up.
> 
> We are planning a site update in the next couple of days. I will have the leaf surfaces available then. I invite you to join our Mailing List if you haven't already. That way you will surely see our new projects.
> 
> Keith has three new projects as well . . .
> 
> . . . A second Rustic Welcome plaque - this time a moose (SLDK729) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a new Biblical plaque (SLDK730) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and finally, a new Wall Art or Overlay plaque (SLDK731 - Sweet Dreams):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, there is plenty of new designs for everyone.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who missed me. It made me feel good that you care. I hope that you enjoy all of our new ventures and that both Keith and I give you all some ideas and inspiration so you can enjoy being creative as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


This morning, back to normal , in my massage chair enjoying a hot liter of lemon water, checked my emails and reading a blog from Shiela. Always interesting to see the creative things you come up with, all first class. Wanted to see that last sheep though, BA Ba.
Nice that you had a visit from a friend. I have been too busy to do anything in the shop, after being away so long there is a years worth of work here on the place. Have had some strong winds here this spring and summer and spent yesterday and the day before getting the windfalls out of the bush. Most for lumber and some firewood. Spent one day showing a friend wood lathe, will post some pictures when I get time. One day to Terrace for a hearing test, and doctors appointment here the other day, today will help a friend move. Life can get too busy to even open the laptop.
Enjoy the pleasures of summer, winter will come too soon. Beach…


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Catching Up*
> 
> The longer I am away from blogging, the more projects keep piling up and the more overwhelmed I feel about writing again. It is funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> I didn't realize how long my break from writing was until I received several emails from some of you who were somewhat concerned about my absence. I very much appreciate being missed, and I promise I will do my best to try to post more regularly. It is just that sometimes getting back into a routine can be tough.
> 
> I certainly have been busy. Even though it is only mid-July, as I designer I realize that the autumn and holiday seasons are quickly approaching. That has always been our busiest time and while I feel I have a little bit of a start on some new designs for the upcoming seasons, there never seem to be enough hours in the day (or days in the week, for that matter) to accomplish everything I set out to do and keep up with ideas. I always say that is a good thing - and it is - but it is hard to fend off the feelings of being overwhelmed sometimes and keep my thoughts as organized as I would like. It takes a great deal of practice.
> 
> One of the main reasons that I have been absent in the past couple of weeks was that I had a visit from a fellow artist and friend from Virginia. (VERA!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'met' Vera at the beginning of last year when I started the Facebook group for Lynne Andrews 12 Days of Christmas ornaments. Vera instantly stood out because she was such a huge help with keeping that group going. Along with our friend Lynn, Vera and I were the ones who answered questions, encouraged others, and overall, kept things running smoothly. Vera painted SIX sets of the ornaments herself and was a wonderful inspiration for others. We came to chat with each other almost on a daily basis and found we had so much in common that we could have been sisters. When Vera said she wanted to visit, I was thrilled to have her. She spent a full week here in Nova Scotia with us and you would think that we had been friends our entire lives.
> 
> While we spent some time playing 'tourists' and looking around our area, we spent much of our time brainstorming and talking about creating and what the next projects would be. It was wonderful to have someone here who shares my passion for making things, and it really lit a fire under me. It was a great time and lovely to have someone to share my excitement about creating with. We have so many great new ideas that we hope you will all enjoy.
> 
> But she had to eventually go back, and last Friday we took her back to the airport in Halifax. But I feel that I have a new sense of dedication and purpose, and couldn't wait to get started on some new things.
> 
> I did finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery designs. As I mentioned in previous blogs, they were what I consider to be a kind of warm up exercise in working on my embroidery skills. I do want to branch out and create some unique needlework kits, as I have looked and the types of projects and kits I have in mind are not to be found. I think I can tap a new area and hopefully bring something to people that they can't really find anywhere else. This has been something that I have wanted to do ever since I worked on my "A Perfect World" sampler two years ago. There was so much interest from people and so many requests to create patterns and/or kits that I feel it is something that would be well-received. But I wanted to take my time and do things right. I have been spending many months getting things ready in preparation for launching this line of patterns and kits.
> 
> The first subject that I chose to create was a Nautilus seashell brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is created using high-quality threads, glass pearls, and glass seed beads. There is a pretty crystal bead in the center, too. When I first showed it on Facebook, I was overwhelmed by the response. It was very encouraging and there is even a shop that wants to order my kits wholesale. It will be a fun, new adventure.
> 
> Of course, after the initial piece was done, I needed to recreate it in order to take step-by-step photos for the pattern and put the steps in logical order. As a designer, I often start with an idea and build on it as I progress. I do this with my painting patterns as well and thus I usually need to make everything two times when creating a pattern. But that way I feel very comfortable in the process and I feel it qualifies me to teach it properly. As those of you who purchased my patterns in the past know, I like to have full and complete instructions. I think this stems from working for the magazine for over 20 years. I don't know how to write patterns any other way.
> 
> So I am working in that direction to make sure things will be clear and have the high quality that everyone is used to with my work. More information will follow soon on that in later posts.
> 
> The other thing I did this week was that I created a new set of painting surfaces. This set of autumn leaf ornaments is really fun and versatile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are my 'signature' bevel-cut, two-piece style and I can think of so many wonderful autumn and Halloween things to put inside them to make them unique.
> 
> I decided to paint Lynne Andrews' "Candy Corn Crows" (painting pattern for the crows are at her website at www.lynneandrews.com) and use DecoArt's new Extreme Sheen Metallic paints for the leaf frames. I think they came out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of a crummy picture, as I finished them last night right before bed, but I posted it on Facebook and have had a wonderful response. I think they will be well-received.
> 
> So you all see, my laziness in writing isn't really because I have been lazy. It has been because I have been so busy working on new things that I have found it harder and harder to keep up with you all. I promise I will try to do better, as I don't want to feel overwhelmed and make my blog posts so long that you all don't have time to read them. I will aim for short and to the point posts until I can really be caught up.
> 
> We are planning a site update in the next couple of days. I will have the leaf surfaces available then. I invite you to join our Mailing List if you haven't already. That way you will surely see our new projects.
> 
> Keith has three new projects as well . . .
> 
> . . . A second Rustic Welcome plaque - this time a moose (SLDK729) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . a new Biblical plaque (SLDK730) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and finally, a new Wall Art or Overlay plaque (SLDK731 - Sweet Dreams):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, there is plenty of new designs for everyone.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who missed me. It made me feel good that you care. I hope that you enjoy all of our new ventures and that both Keith and I give you all some ideas and inspiration so you can enjoy being creative as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


I am glad you are finding some 'normal' in your life after your adventures.

I am going to be getting the last of the sheep up for you in tomorrow's post. I had to do some other things first. The problem with falling so far behind (as I mentioned) is that there is so much to catch up on it is likely that something will be left out. I realize that people don't necessarily want to read "War and Peace" each morning. 

It sounds like you have been busy, too. Time passes quickly for me no matter what time of the year. I suppose it is because I am always doing about ten different things.

Take care and enjoy your day as well. Today (Friday) is a stunning day here in Nova Scotia. Sunny and warm and calm. We couldn't ask for better.

Take care and thank you for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Five Little Sheep - Finished*

In trying to keep my promise to myself and also to you all, I am doing my best to catch up on posting about some of the things that I have been working on that I haven't yet shared. Yesterday was a good day, as we finished getting the site updated and all the new patterns and products are now available.

For those of you who liked the new SLDPK164 Autumn Leaf Beveled Ornaments,










they are now available to order on our site at this link:  SLDPK164 Autumn Leaves Beveled Ornaments Wood Kit.

I was really thrilled with the response that I had in showing them the other day, and I hope to see many other designs on them. I will be designing my own painting patterns using them as well in the near future. I have some online classes to design for and I also want to get some autumn designs out there as soon as I can. Before we know it, summer will be over and everyone will be looking to create autumn and holiday projects. Sometimes I feel there just aren't enough hours in the day.

The wood kits come with basic painting instructions so that you can see the process I used to get the beautiful metallic finish on them using DecoArt's Extreme Sheen Metallic paint. The Extreme Sheen Metallics are a new line of paint, and they have much more pigment than their regular metallic paints. I really do love them. I hope to see others use these pieces with their own fall and Halloween patterns. It will be fun to see what others do with them.

The other thing that I really wanted to post here was that I DID finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery exercise.

I call this an "exercise" because to me it was kind of like a 'warm up' before I jumped into designing my first kit. With completing my "A Perfect World" embroidery kit from Di van Neikirk, it had used over 60 different stitches and techniques, I believe. I embroidered the sheep to kind of brush up on the basics and decide which direction I wanted to head with my first needlework kit. Besides that - it was fun to see how differently I could make the same simple pattern.

During the past couple of weeks, I did complete all five sheep. I believe I showed the first three and was in the middle of the fourth when I dropped off blogging. In any case, I will show them all here today . . .

Sheep 1 was created using beautiful thread from Valdani. This one was done with a variegated #12 Perle Cotton and consists of loads of "Bullion Knots":










The second sheep was created again with Valdani thread, but this time a #12 solid Perle Cotton. I used glass pearl beads surrounded by Bullion Knots to make this wool pattern:










Sheep #3 was created using all glass pearl beads and a glass cabochon in the center. I wanted to try encasing the large glass cabochon using the smaller seed beads. The surrounding pearl glass beads were various sizes and shades of white to make an interesting, glamorous piece:










Sheep #4 was half done when I left off. I decided to use 1/8" silk ribbon and fill the 'wool' in with a ribbon stitch. He is so fluffy and fun!










And finally, sheep #5 was done in a cut turkey work stitch. First, though, I hand-dyed some pure wool yarn using Jacquard textile dye.










It gave me a chance to try a product that I had from Jacquard called "Airfix" which is a liquid that is added to the dye to instantly set it without having to iron or use heat. I used their Black dye and figured that would tell the tale of how this product worked the best, as anyone who has dyed fabric knows how much it bleeds out typically. I must report that I was highly impressed with this product, as after the initial rinse, there was absolutely NO bleeding of the black into either a fresh bath of water or even on a white paper towel. This is significant for me because I intend to dye some of my own silk ribbon for use in my kits and I want to be sure that the ribbon I dye will be completely colorfast. I was really happy!

And here they all are in a group. . .










I don't know what I am going to do with them yet. I may make them into pins or use them as stumpwork pieces to add onto a larger piece. For now, they are happy as they are and I will hang on them until I am ready to use them. They served their purpose well.

I look forward to seeing how this part of my business develops. As with anything new, we never know. But I am from the school of thought that believes "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and I feel the need to give it a try. There is always room for more creativity, isn't there?

So that is where I am today. I have orders to cut this weekend and I am going to be working on some new designs. Keith and I are planning some big changes on our website so that those of you who like a particular part of our business can stay focused on that area. We are going to be dividing everything up and possibly go to two separate websites - one for the woodworking aspect and the other for the painting part. It is a huge step for us but we believe it will make things better for all of us. We hope you agree. I will talk more about that as we get things settled.

I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is a beautiful, sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot at all. I couldn't ask for better.

Happy Saturday to you all!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Five Little Sheep - Finished*
> 
> In trying to keep my promise to myself and also to you all, I am doing my best to catch up on posting about some of the things that I have been working on that I haven't yet shared. Yesterday was a good day, as we finished getting the site updated and all the new patterns and products are now available.
> 
> For those of you who liked the new SLDPK164 Autumn Leaf Beveled Ornaments,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are now available to order on our site at this link:  SLDPK164 Autumn Leaves Beveled Ornaments Wood Kit.
> 
> I was really thrilled with the response that I had in showing them the other day, and I hope to see many other designs on them. I will be designing my own painting patterns using them as well in the near future. I have some online classes to design for and I also want to get some autumn designs out there as soon as I can. Before we know it, summer will be over and everyone will be looking to create autumn and holiday projects. Sometimes I feel there just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> The wood kits come with basic painting instructions so that you can see the process I used to get the beautiful metallic finish on them using DecoArt's Extreme Sheen Metallic paint. The Extreme Sheen Metallics are a new line of paint, and they have much more pigment than their regular metallic paints. I really do love them. I hope to see others use these pieces with their own fall and Halloween patterns. It will be fun to see what others do with them.
> 
> The other thing that I really wanted to post here was that I DID finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery exercise.
> 
> I call this an "exercise" because to me it was kind of like a 'warm up' before I jumped into designing my first kit. With completing my "A Perfect World" embroidery kit from Di van Neikirk, it had used over 60 different stitches and techniques, I believe. I embroidered the sheep to kind of brush up on the basics and decide which direction I wanted to head with my first needlework kit. Besides that - it was fun to see how differently I could make the same simple pattern.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, I did complete all five sheep. I believe I showed the first three and was in the middle of the fourth when I dropped off blogging. In any case, I will show them all here today . . .
> 
> Sheep 1 was created using beautiful thread from Valdani. This one was done with a variegated #12 Perle Cotton and consists of loads of "Bullion Knots":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sheep was created again with Valdani thread, but this time a #12 solid Perle Cotton. I used glass pearl beads surrounded by Bullion Knots to make this wool pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #3 was created using all glass pearl beads and a glass cabochon in the center. I wanted to try encasing the large glass cabochon using the smaller seed beads. The surrounding pearl glass beads were various sizes and shades of white to make an interesting, glamorous piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #4 was half done when I left off. I decided to use 1/8" silk ribbon and fill the 'wool' in with a ribbon stitch. He is so fluffy and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sheep #5 was done in a cut turkey work stitch. First, though, I hand-dyed some pure wool yarn using Jacquard textile dye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me a chance to try a product that I had from Jacquard called "Airfix" which is a liquid that is added to the dye to instantly set it without having to iron or use heat. I used their Black dye and figured that would tell the tale of how this product worked the best, as anyone who has dyed fabric knows how much it bleeds out typically. I must report that I was highly impressed with this product, as after the initial rinse, there was absolutely NO bleeding of the black into either a fresh bath of water or even on a white paper towel. This is significant for me because I intend to dye some of my own silk ribbon for use in my kits and I want to be sure that the ribbon I dye will be completely colorfast. I was really happy!
> 
> And here they all are in a group. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with them yet. I may make them into pins or use them as stumpwork pieces to add onto a larger piece. For now, they are happy as they are and I will hang on them until I am ready to use them. They served their purpose well.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this part of my business develops. As with anything new, we never know. But I am from the school of thought that believes "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and I feel the need to give it a try. There is always room for more creativity, isn't there?
> 
> So that is where I am today. I have orders to cut this weekend and I am going to be working on some new designs. Keith and I are planning some big changes on our website so that those of you who like a particular part of our business can stay focused on that area. We are going to be dividing everything up and possibly go to two separate websites - one for the woodworking aspect and the other for the painting part. It is a huge step for us but we believe it will make things better for all of us. We hope you agree. I will talk more about that as we get things settled.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is a beautiful, sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot at all. I couldn't ask for better.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Ba Ba Black sheep, have you any wool, Yes Sir Yes Sir, three back full. Surprise Surprise , you did do a black sheep and you had fun doing it, trying a new product,,, Its my favorite for sure. looks nice a woolly, The sheep we had on the farm where the white ish and black though. Ornaments look nice too. Have a nice day.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Five Little Sheep - Finished*
> 
> In trying to keep my promise to myself and also to you all, I am doing my best to catch up on posting about some of the things that I have been working on that I haven't yet shared. Yesterday was a good day, as we finished getting the site updated and all the new patterns and products are now available.
> 
> For those of you who liked the new SLDPK164 Autumn Leaf Beveled Ornaments,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are now available to order on our site at this link:  SLDPK164 Autumn Leaves Beveled Ornaments Wood Kit.
> 
> I was really thrilled with the response that I had in showing them the other day, and I hope to see many other designs on them. I will be designing my own painting patterns using them as well in the near future. I have some online classes to design for and I also want to get some autumn designs out there as soon as I can. Before we know it, summer will be over and everyone will be looking to create autumn and holiday projects. Sometimes I feel there just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> The wood kits come with basic painting instructions so that you can see the process I used to get the beautiful metallic finish on them using DecoArt's Extreme Sheen Metallic paint. The Extreme Sheen Metallics are a new line of paint, and they have much more pigment than their regular metallic paints. I really do love them. I hope to see others use these pieces with their own fall and Halloween patterns. It will be fun to see what others do with them.
> 
> The other thing that I really wanted to post here was that I DID finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery exercise.
> 
> I call this an "exercise" because to me it was kind of like a 'warm up' before I jumped into designing my first kit. With completing my "A Perfect World" embroidery kit from Di van Neikirk, it had used over 60 different stitches and techniques, I believe. I embroidered the sheep to kind of brush up on the basics and decide which direction I wanted to head with my first needlework kit. Besides that - it was fun to see how differently I could make the same simple pattern.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, I did complete all five sheep. I believe I showed the first three and was in the middle of the fourth when I dropped off blogging. In any case, I will show them all here today . . .
> 
> Sheep 1 was created using beautiful thread from Valdani. This one was done with a variegated #12 Perle Cotton and consists of loads of "Bullion Knots":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sheep was created again with Valdani thread, but this time a #12 solid Perle Cotton. I used glass pearl beads surrounded by Bullion Knots to make this wool pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #3 was created using all glass pearl beads and a glass cabochon in the center. I wanted to try encasing the large glass cabochon using the smaller seed beads. The surrounding pearl glass beads were various sizes and shades of white to make an interesting, glamorous piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #4 was half done when I left off. I decided to use 1/8" silk ribbon and fill the 'wool' in with a ribbon stitch. He is so fluffy and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sheep #5 was done in a cut turkey work stitch. First, though, I hand-dyed some pure wool yarn using Jacquard textile dye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me a chance to try a product that I had from Jacquard called "Airfix" which is a liquid that is added to the dye to instantly set it without having to iron or use heat. I used their Black dye and figured that would tell the tale of how this product worked the best, as anyone who has dyed fabric knows how much it bleeds out typically. I must report that I was highly impressed with this product, as after the initial rinse, there was absolutely NO bleeding of the black into either a fresh bath of water or even on a white paper towel. This is significant for me because I intend to dye some of my own silk ribbon for use in my kits and I want to be sure that the ribbon I dye will be completely colorfast. I was really happy!
> 
> And here they all are in a group. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with them yet. I may make them into pins or use them as stumpwork pieces to add onto a larger piece. For now, they are happy as they are and I will hang on them until I am ready to use them. They served their purpose well.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this part of my business develops. As with anything new, we never know. But I am from the school of thought that believes "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and I feel the need to give it a try. There is always room for more creativity, isn't there?
> 
> So that is where I am today. I have orders to cut this weekend and I am going to be working on some new designs. Keith and I are planning some big changes on our website so that those of you who like a particular part of our business can stay focused on that area. We are going to be dividing everything up and possibly go to two separate websites - one for the woodworking aspect and the other for the painting part. It is a huge step for us but we believe it will make things better for all of us. We hope you agree. I will talk more about that as we get things settled.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is a beautiful, sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot at all. I couldn't ask for better.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Ba Ba Black sheep, have you any wool, Yes Sir Yes Sir, three back full. Surprise Surprise , you did do a black sheep and you had fun doing it, trying a new product,,, Its my favorite for sure. looks nice a woolly, The sheep we had on the farm where the white ish and black though. Ornaments look nice too. Have a nice day.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Five Little Sheep - Finished*
> 
> In trying to keep my promise to myself and also to you all, I am doing my best to catch up on posting about some of the things that I have been working on that I haven't yet shared. Yesterday was a good day, as we finished getting the site updated and all the new patterns and products are now available.
> 
> For those of you who liked the new SLDPK164 Autumn Leaf Beveled Ornaments,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are now available to order on our site at this link:  SLDPK164 Autumn Leaves Beveled Ornaments Wood Kit.
> 
> I was really thrilled with the response that I had in showing them the other day, and I hope to see many other designs on them. I will be designing my own painting patterns using them as well in the near future. I have some online classes to design for and I also want to get some autumn designs out there as soon as I can. Before we know it, summer will be over and everyone will be looking to create autumn and holiday projects. Sometimes I feel there just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> The wood kits come with basic painting instructions so that you can see the process I used to get the beautiful metallic finish on them using DecoArt's Extreme Sheen Metallic paint. The Extreme Sheen Metallics are a new line of paint, and they have much more pigment than their regular metallic paints. I really do love them. I hope to see others use these pieces with their own fall and Halloween patterns. It will be fun to see what others do with them.
> 
> The other thing that I really wanted to post here was that I DID finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery exercise.
> 
> I call this an "exercise" because to me it was kind of like a 'warm up' before I jumped into designing my first kit. With completing my "A Perfect World" embroidery kit from Di van Neikirk, it had used over 60 different stitches and techniques, I believe. I embroidered the sheep to kind of brush up on the basics and decide which direction I wanted to head with my first needlework kit. Besides that - it was fun to see how differently I could make the same simple pattern.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, I did complete all five sheep. I believe I showed the first three and was in the middle of the fourth when I dropped off blogging. In any case, I will show them all here today . . .
> 
> Sheep 1 was created using beautiful thread from Valdani. This one was done with a variegated #12 Perle Cotton and consists of loads of "Bullion Knots":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sheep was created again with Valdani thread, but this time a #12 solid Perle Cotton. I used glass pearl beads surrounded by Bullion Knots to make this wool pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #3 was created using all glass pearl beads and a glass cabochon in the center. I wanted to try encasing the large glass cabochon using the smaller seed beads. The surrounding pearl glass beads were various sizes and shades of white to make an interesting, glamorous piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #4 was half done when I left off. I decided to use 1/8" silk ribbon and fill the 'wool' in with a ribbon stitch. He is so fluffy and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sheep #5 was done in a cut turkey work stitch. First, though, I hand-dyed some pure wool yarn using Jacquard textile dye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me a chance to try a product that I had from Jacquard called "Airfix" which is a liquid that is added to the dye to instantly set it without having to iron or use heat. I used their Black dye and figured that would tell the tale of how this product worked the best, as anyone who has dyed fabric knows how much it bleeds out typically. I must report that I was highly impressed with this product, as after the initial rinse, there was absolutely NO bleeding of the black into either a fresh bath of water or even on a white paper towel. This is significant for me because I intend to dye some of my own silk ribbon for use in my kits and I want to be sure that the ribbon I dye will be completely colorfast. I was really happy!
> 
> And here they all are in a group. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with them yet. I may make them into pins or use them as stumpwork pieces to add onto a larger piece. For now, they are happy as they are and I will hang on them until I am ready to use them. They served their purpose well.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this part of my business develops. As with anything new, we never know. But I am from the school of thought that believes "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and I feel the need to give it a try. There is always room for more creativity, isn't there?
> 
> So that is where I am today. I have orders to cut this weekend and I am going to be working on some new designs. Keith and I are planning some big changes on our website so that those of you who like a particular part of our business can stay focused on that area. We are going to be dividing everything up and possibly go to two separate websites - one for the woodworking aspect and the other for the painting part. It is a huge step for us but we believe it will make things better for all of us. We hope you agree. I will talk more about that as we get things settled.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is a beautiful, sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot at all. I couldn't ask for better.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Thanks, Brian. So far, so good.  Glad you like the black one.

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Five Little Sheep - Finished*
> 
> In trying to keep my promise to myself and also to you all, I am doing my best to catch up on posting about some of the things that I have been working on that I haven't yet shared. Yesterday was a good day, as we finished getting the site updated and all the new patterns and products are now available.
> 
> For those of you who liked the new SLDPK164 Autumn Leaf Beveled Ornaments,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are now available to order on our site at this link:  SLDPK164 Autumn Leaves Beveled Ornaments Wood Kit.
> 
> I was really thrilled with the response that I had in showing them the other day, and I hope to see many other designs on them. I will be designing my own painting patterns using them as well in the near future. I have some online classes to design for and I also want to get some autumn designs out there as soon as I can. Before we know it, summer will be over and everyone will be looking to create autumn and holiday projects. Sometimes I feel there just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> The wood kits come with basic painting instructions so that you can see the process I used to get the beautiful metallic finish on them using DecoArt's Extreme Sheen Metallic paint. The Extreme Sheen Metallics are a new line of paint, and they have much more pigment than their regular metallic paints. I really do love them. I hope to see others use these pieces with their own fall and Halloween patterns. It will be fun to see what others do with them.
> 
> The other thing that I really wanted to post here was that I DID finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery exercise.
> 
> I call this an "exercise" because to me it was kind of like a 'warm up' before I jumped into designing my first kit. With completing my "A Perfect World" embroidery kit from Di van Neikirk, it had used over 60 different stitches and techniques, I believe. I embroidered the sheep to kind of brush up on the basics and decide which direction I wanted to head with my first needlework kit. Besides that - it was fun to see how differently I could make the same simple pattern.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, I did complete all five sheep. I believe I showed the first three and was in the middle of the fourth when I dropped off blogging. In any case, I will show them all here today . . .
> 
> Sheep 1 was created using beautiful thread from Valdani. This one was done with a variegated #12 Perle Cotton and consists of loads of "Bullion Knots":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sheep was created again with Valdani thread, but this time a #12 solid Perle Cotton. I used glass pearl beads surrounded by Bullion Knots to make this wool pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #3 was created using all glass pearl beads and a glass cabochon in the center. I wanted to try encasing the large glass cabochon using the smaller seed beads. The surrounding pearl glass beads were various sizes and shades of white to make an interesting, glamorous piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #4 was half done when I left off. I decided to use 1/8" silk ribbon and fill the 'wool' in with a ribbon stitch. He is so fluffy and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sheep #5 was done in a cut turkey work stitch. First, though, I hand-dyed some pure wool yarn using Jacquard textile dye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me a chance to try a product that I had from Jacquard called "Airfix" which is a liquid that is added to the dye to instantly set it without having to iron or use heat. I used their Black dye and figured that would tell the tale of how this product worked the best, as anyone who has dyed fabric knows how much it bleeds out typically. I must report that I was highly impressed with this product, as after the initial rinse, there was absolutely NO bleeding of the black into either a fresh bath of water or even on a white paper towel. This is significant for me because I intend to dye some of my own silk ribbon for use in my kits and I want to be sure that the ribbon I dye will be completely colorfast. I was really happy!
> 
> And here they all are in a group. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with them yet. I may make them into pins or use them as stumpwork pieces to add onto a larger piece. For now, they are happy as they are and I will hang on them until I am ready to use them. They served their purpose well.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this part of my business develops. As with anything new, we never know. But I am from the school of thought that believes "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and I feel the need to give it a try. There is always room for more creativity, isn't there?
> 
> So that is where I am today. I have orders to cut this weekend and I am going to be working on some new designs. Keith and I are planning some big changes on our website so that those of you who like a particular part of our business can stay focused on that area. We are going to be dividing everything up and possibly go to two separate websites - one for the woodworking aspect and the other for the painting part. It is a huge step for us but we believe it will make things better for all of us. We hope you agree. I will talk more about that as we get things settled.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is a beautiful, sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot at all. I couldn't ask for better.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Love the black sheep! He looks so cute. As well as making these into brooches, I think they would look very cool as pendants attached to silk braid for around the neck. Big jewelry seems to be the in thing this year. 
Finally got back into my workshop today since we had a nice cool day. It's been very hot here for most of the month and since I'm working with veneers, heat doesn't do well as the veneers can warp easily. Even with the doors and windows open in the workshop, it just got too hot to work there


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Five Little Sheep - Finished*
> 
> In trying to keep my promise to myself and also to you all, I am doing my best to catch up on posting about some of the things that I have been working on that I haven't yet shared. Yesterday was a good day, as we finished getting the site updated and all the new patterns and products are now available.
> 
> For those of you who liked the new SLDPK164 Autumn Leaf Beveled Ornaments,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are now available to order on our site at this link:  SLDPK164 Autumn Leaves Beveled Ornaments Wood Kit.
> 
> I was really thrilled with the response that I had in showing them the other day, and I hope to see many other designs on them. I will be designing my own painting patterns using them as well in the near future. I have some online classes to design for and I also want to get some autumn designs out there as soon as I can. Before we know it, summer will be over and everyone will be looking to create autumn and holiday projects. Sometimes I feel there just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> The wood kits come with basic painting instructions so that you can see the process I used to get the beautiful metallic finish on them using DecoArt's Extreme Sheen Metallic paint. The Extreme Sheen Metallics are a new line of paint, and they have much more pigment than their regular metallic paints. I really do love them. I hope to see others use these pieces with their own fall and Halloween patterns. It will be fun to see what others do with them.
> 
> The other thing that I really wanted to post here was that I DID finish my "Five Little Sheep" embroidery exercise.
> 
> I call this an "exercise" because to me it was kind of like a 'warm up' before I jumped into designing my first kit. With completing my "A Perfect World" embroidery kit from Di van Neikirk, it had used over 60 different stitches and techniques, I believe. I embroidered the sheep to kind of brush up on the basics and decide which direction I wanted to head with my first needlework kit. Besides that - it was fun to see how differently I could make the same simple pattern.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, I did complete all five sheep. I believe I showed the first three and was in the middle of the fourth when I dropped off blogging. In any case, I will show them all here today . . .
> 
> Sheep 1 was created using beautiful thread from Valdani. This one was done with a variegated #12 Perle Cotton and consists of loads of "Bullion Knots":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sheep was created again with Valdani thread, but this time a #12 solid Perle Cotton. I used glass pearl beads surrounded by Bullion Knots to make this wool pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #3 was created using all glass pearl beads and a glass cabochon in the center. I wanted to try encasing the large glass cabochon using the smaller seed beads. The surrounding pearl glass beads were various sizes and shades of white to make an interesting, glamorous piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep #4 was half done when I left off. I decided to use 1/8" silk ribbon and fill the 'wool' in with a ribbon stitch. He is so fluffy and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, sheep #5 was done in a cut turkey work stitch. First, though, I hand-dyed some pure wool yarn using Jacquard textile dye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me a chance to try a product that I had from Jacquard called "Airfix" which is a liquid that is added to the dye to instantly set it without having to iron or use heat. I used their Black dye and figured that would tell the tale of how this product worked the best, as anyone who has dyed fabric knows how much it bleeds out typically. I must report that I was highly impressed with this product, as after the initial rinse, there was absolutely NO bleeding of the black into either a fresh bath of water or even on a white paper towel. This is significant for me because I intend to dye some of my own silk ribbon for use in my kits and I want to be sure that the ribbon I dye will be completely colorfast. I was really happy!
> 
> And here they all are in a group. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with them yet. I may make them into pins or use them as stumpwork pieces to add onto a larger piece. For now, they are happy as they are and I will hang on them until I am ready to use them. They served their purpose well.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this part of my business develops. As with anything new, we never know. But I am from the school of thought that believes "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and I feel the need to give it a try. There is always room for more creativity, isn't there?
> 
> So that is where I am today. I have orders to cut this weekend and I am going to be working on some new designs. Keith and I are planning some big changes on our website so that those of you who like a particular part of our business can stay focused on that area. We are going to be dividing everything up and possibly go to two separate websites - one for the woodworking aspect and the other for the painting part. It is a huge step for us but we believe it will make things better for all of us. We hope you agree. I will talk more about that as we get things settled.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful weekend. It is a beautiful, sunny and warm day here in Nova Scotia. Not hot at all. I couldn't ask for better.
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!


Hi, Anna:

It is funny how it goes so quickly from 'too cold' to 'too hot'. I am sorry the heat has bee so great by you. We are so fortunate that we have had beautifully moderate temperatures here in our area. Today is another beautiful day. We are soon planning a trip to PEI and I hope we have some days like this. 

Glad you like the sheep. I haven't decided what to do with them yet. I have a few fleeting ideas, though.

Have a great weekend and thanks for stopping by. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Pattern and some Changes on the Horizon*

Another week has passed and lots of new things are happening here at Sheila Landry Designs. Unfortunately, most of the things that we are doing don't make very good blog material. It is hard to document some of the day-to-day activities without putting everyone asleep.

But trust me - I think it will be worth it for everyone. . .

As many of you know, while I began my business and website (nearly 20 years ago) as a means to offer mostly scroll saw patterns to woodworkers, I had learned to scroll saw because I wanted to make my own surfaces for painting. I have always had a love of many types of art and I refuse to believe that we can only follow one artistic path at a time. However, when offered a position as Contributing Editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I thought it would be a wonderful opportunity to expand my scroll saw knowledge as well as introduce the woodworking people to some 'light' painting.

Many of the projects that I have had published in the magazine(s) have offered some instructions as to how to add some color to wood projects. While I know that this is something that some woodworkers view as taboo, being the 'rebel' that I am, it left me undaunted. I still kept trying all the way until the magazine folded a couple of years ago.

Since taking on Keith Fenton as a partner, I felt that he has been a great asset to the company. Not only on a personal level but also his attention to detail and expert knowledge of computers made him one of the best partners that I could have chosen for many reasons. We have been working together for over eight years now and because of his contributions on so many levels, our company is doing better than ever. We are very grateful to you all as well and feel very fortunate.

But growing sometimes requires changes.

Our site has over 600 products on it right now. With two distinct branches of pattern types - scroll sawing and decorative painting - we find that many of our customers get confused and find it difficult to find just what we want. We are always sorry when some of our painting customers order scroll saw patterns thinking they are getting the cut wood pieces. Even though we try to be as clear as we can in our descriptions, we find that it is sometimes hard to distinguish between which wood pieces are available as cut pieces for painting and those which are only available as patterns. It causes a lot of distress for us and it takes time and energy to correct orders that were done in error. Not to mention the disappointment that we give our customers. We want everyone to have a positive experience here on our site and we want them to be happy.

So what is the answer?

For several years now, Keith has mentioned that perhaps it is time to split the site into two separate entities. I initially had thought it was unnecessary, but lately, I have changed my mind.

This past year has shown an amazing amount of growth on the painting side of the site. More and more customers are coming to the site looking for wood pieces to paint as well as new patterns and kits that I create. It is getting to the point where there are so many new products in this area that it is no longer wise for us to tuck them into a couple of tabs on the main site. They need to have a place of their own so that when people arrive at them, they can easily navigate just to the products they are searching for - whether it be my own designs and kits, wood pieces for other artist's projects, or even generic wood pieces that are versatile and can be just for just about anything. As usual, there are so many options!

Fortunately, a couple of years ago I had the foresight to purchase the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com". Since I had always had the intention of expanding the painting side of my business, I saw this domain name was on the block and thought it would be a good idea to hold on to it 'just because.' Right now, if you type in "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com" it will take you to the Painting tabs on my regular Sheila Landry Designs website. But once we get things moved and fully functional and migrated, it will take you to the new website that will look something like this:










Not only will this unclutter the main Sheila Landry Designs website, but it will keep the painting items organized better and easier to find. I think it will be awesome and I hope you all do as well.

This is a huge task, as you can imagine. Getting the 'guts' of both sites to function well is something that will take a good deal of time on both our parts. Keith will be doing most of the main work, but I will be helping as much as I can to tweak products, write descriptions and do other things that I am able to do. We hope that it will be worth it for all of us in the end, and result in less confusion and better ability to find everything and have a positive experience when you come and visit us. I will copy my blog posts on both sites, so they will both have the same content as far as the blog is concerned. We still have to figure out the Newsletter issues. Since we have both painters and woodworking on our mailing list, we may have to have the painting followers re-subscribe to the newsletter on the new site. We are still figuring it out.

I ask that you be patient with us during this time. Receiving your orders won't be disrupted at all and you shouldn't notice any changes until the new site is unveiled. I will certainly announce that in later posts.

Until then, Keith and I will be pretty much 'business as usual'. We will bring new patterns to you as time permits and as I mentioned, still be filling orders as normal.

With that said, I wanted to let you know about a new pattern that is available for our woodworking followers. Keith created these beautiful Gothic Inspired Ornaments for you all to enjoy (SLDK732)










Not only would these be wonderful and elegant for Christmas decorating, but I think they would also look lovely on a Gothic Halloween tree or even a general tree that has classic ornament shapes. The designs are beautiful and while they may not be the easiest designs to cut, they will certainly be worth the time and effort. I hope you like them.

Another item that was added to the website over the weekend was the accessory kit for my dowel tree that goes with Amy Mogish's Ornament Club. (You can click on the link to get more information about it.)

Amy took my basic Dowel Tree (SLDPK159A)










. . . and she added her magic touch to a custom accessory kit I made for her club (SLDPK159C)










To make this "Spooktacular" display piece:










The tree is shown here with the ornaments from her Classic Halloween Ornie Club on them. There is still plenty of time to join the club if you are thinking about it. There are LOTS of fun perks for joining and we give lots of support and have fun painting together and showing our ornaments at our Facebook Group Page.

You can join the Facebook Group whether or not you are painting the project. It is fun to watch others and encourage each other as we create our "Boo-ti-ful" ornaments and trees! Come and join us!

Well, that should do it for today. I have already been out and about and I have orders to get to the post office and new things to work on. I am in the process of getting together my embroidery kits for my shell projects this week too and will have that up in my Etsy shop soon.

I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. Thank you all for helping our company grow!

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pattern and some Changes on the Horizon*
> 
> Another week has passed and lots of new things are happening here at Sheila Landry Designs. Unfortunately, most of the things that we are doing don't make very good blog material. It is hard to document some of the day-to-day activities without putting everyone asleep.
> 
> But trust me - I think it will be worth it for everyone. . .
> 
> As many of you know, while I began my business and website (nearly 20 years ago) as a means to offer mostly scroll saw patterns to woodworkers, I had learned to scroll saw because I wanted to make my own surfaces for painting. I have always had a love of many types of art and I refuse to believe that we can only follow one artistic path at a time. However, when offered a position as Contributing Editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I thought it would be a wonderful opportunity to expand my scroll saw knowledge as well as introduce the woodworking people to some 'light' painting.
> 
> Many of the projects that I have had published in the magazine(s) have offered some instructions as to how to add some color to wood projects. While I know that this is something that some woodworkers view as taboo, being the 'rebel' that I am, it left me undaunted. I still kept trying all the way until the magazine folded a couple of years ago.
> 
> Since taking on Keith Fenton as a partner, I felt that he has been a great asset to the company. Not only on a personal level but also his attention to detail and expert knowledge of computers made him one of the best partners that I could have chosen for many reasons. We have been working together for over eight years now and because of his contributions on so many levels, our company is doing better than ever. We are very grateful to you all as well and feel very fortunate.
> 
> But growing sometimes requires changes.
> 
> Our site has over 600 products on it right now. With two distinct branches of pattern types - scroll sawing and decorative painting - we find that many of our customers get confused and find it difficult to find just what we want. We are always sorry when some of our painting customers order scroll saw patterns thinking they are getting the cut wood pieces. Even though we try to be as clear as we can in our descriptions, we find that it is sometimes hard to distinguish between which wood pieces are available as cut pieces for painting and those which are only available as patterns. It causes a lot of distress for us and it takes time and energy to correct orders that were done in error. Not to mention the disappointment that we give our customers. We want everyone to have a positive experience here on our site and we want them to be happy.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> For several years now, Keith has mentioned that perhaps it is time to split the site into two separate entities. I initially had thought it was unnecessary, but lately, I have changed my mind.
> 
> This past year has shown an amazing amount of growth on the painting side of the site. More and more customers are coming to the site looking for wood pieces to paint as well as new patterns and kits that I create. It is getting to the point where there are so many new products in this area that it is no longer wise for us to tuck them into a couple of tabs on the main site. They need to have a place of their own so that when people arrive at them, they can easily navigate just to the products they are searching for - whether it be my own designs and kits, wood pieces for other artist's projects, or even generic wood pieces that are versatile and can be just for just about anything. As usual, there are so many options!
> 
> Fortunately, a couple of years ago I had the foresight to purchase the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com". Since I had always had the intention of expanding the painting side of my business, I saw this domain name was on the block and thought it would be a good idea to hold on to it 'just because.' Right now, if you type in "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com" it will take you to the Painting tabs on my regular Sheila Landry Designs website. But once we get things moved and fully functional and migrated, it will take you to the new website that will look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will this unclutter the main Sheila Landry Designs website, but it will keep the painting items organized better and easier to find. I think it will be awesome and I hope you all do as well.
> 
> This is a huge task, as you can imagine. Getting the 'guts' of both sites to function well is something that will take a good deal of time on both our parts. Keith will be doing most of the main work, but I will be helping as much as I can to tweak products, write descriptions and do other things that I am able to do. We hope that it will be worth it for all of us in the end, and result in less confusion and better ability to find everything and have a positive experience when you come and visit us. I will copy my blog posts on both sites, so they will both have the same content as far as the blog is concerned. We still have to figure out the Newsletter issues. Since we have both painters and woodworking on our mailing list, we may have to have the painting followers re-subscribe to the newsletter on the new site. We are still figuring it out.
> 
> I ask that you be patient with us during this time. Receiving your orders won't be disrupted at all and you shouldn't notice any changes until the new site is unveiled. I will certainly announce that in later posts.
> 
> Until then, Keith and I will be pretty much 'business as usual'. We will bring new patterns to you as time permits and as I mentioned, still be filling orders as normal.
> 
> With that said, I wanted to let you know about a new pattern that is available for our woodworking followers. Keith created these beautiful Gothic Inspired Ornaments for you all to enjoy (SLDK732)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only would these be wonderful and elegant for Christmas decorating, but I think they would also look lovely on a Gothic Halloween tree or even a general tree that has classic ornament shapes. The designs are beautiful and while they may not be the easiest designs to cut, they will certainly be worth the time and effort. I hope you like them.
> 
> Another item that was added to the website over the weekend was the accessory kit for my dowel tree that goes with Amy Mogish's Ornament Club. (You can click on the link to get more information about it.)
> 
> Amy took my basic Dowel Tree (SLDPK159A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and she added her magic touch to a custom accessory kit I made for her club (SLDPK159C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make this "Spooktacular" display piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tree is shown here with the ornaments from her Classic Halloween Ornie Club on them. There is still plenty of time to join the club if you are thinking about it. There are LOTS of fun perks for joining and we give lots of support and have fun painting together and showing our ornaments at our Facebook Group Page.
> 
> You can join the Facebook Group whether or not you are painting the project. It is fun to watch others and encourage each other as we create our "Boo-ti-ful" ornaments and trees! Come and join us!
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. I have already been out and about and I have orders to get to the post office and new things to work on. I am in the process of getting together my embroidery kits for my shell projects this week too and will have that up in my Etsy shop soon.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. Thank you all for helping our company grow!
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Hope that all of the changes work out well for you. Sounds like quite a bit of planning and work.
Remember to enjoy the improvements as they occur.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pattern and some Changes on the Horizon*
> 
> Another week has passed and lots of new things are happening here at Sheila Landry Designs. Unfortunately, most of the things that we are doing don't make very good blog material. It is hard to document some of the day-to-day activities without putting everyone asleep.
> 
> But trust me - I think it will be worth it for everyone. . .
> 
> As many of you know, while I began my business and website (nearly 20 years ago) as a means to offer mostly scroll saw patterns to woodworkers, I had learned to scroll saw because I wanted to make my own surfaces for painting. I have always had a love of many types of art and I refuse to believe that we can only follow one artistic path at a time. However, when offered a position as Contributing Editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I thought it would be a wonderful opportunity to expand my scroll saw knowledge as well as introduce the woodworking people to some 'light' painting.
> 
> Many of the projects that I have had published in the magazine(s) have offered some instructions as to how to add some color to wood projects. While I know that this is something that some woodworkers view as taboo, being the 'rebel' that I am, it left me undaunted. I still kept trying all the way until the magazine folded a couple of years ago.
> 
> Since taking on Keith Fenton as a partner, I felt that he has been a great asset to the company. Not only on a personal level but also his attention to detail and expert knowledge of computers made him one of the best partners that I could have chosen for many reasons. We have been working together for over eight years now and because of his contributions on so many levels, our company is doing better than ever. We are very grateful to you all as well and feel very fortunate.
> 
> But growing sometimes requires changes.
> 
> Our site has over 600 products on it right now. With two distinct branches of pattern types - scroll sawing and decorative painting - we find that many of our customers get confused and find it difficult to find just what we want. We are always sorry when some of our painting customers order scroll saw patterns thinking they are getting the cut wood pieces. Even though we try to be as clear as we can in our descriptions, we find that it is sometimes hard to distinguish between which wood pieces are available as cut pieces for painting and those which are only available as patterns. It causes a lot of distress for us and it takes time and energy to correct orders that were done in error. Not to mention the disappointment that we give our customers. We want everyone to have a positive experience here on our site and we want them to be happy.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> For several years now, Keith has mentioned that perhaps it is time to split the site into two separate entities. I initially had thought it was unnecessary, but lately, I have changed my mind.
> 
> This past year has shown an amazing amount of growth on the painting side of the site. More and more customers are coming to the site looking for wood pieces to paint as well as new patterns and kits that I create. It is getting to the point where there are so many new products in this area that it is no longer wise for us to tuck them into a couple of tabs on the main site. They need to have a place of their own so that when people arrive at them, they can easily navigate just to the products they are searching for - whether it be my own designs and kits, wood pieces for other artist's projects, or even generic wood pieces that are versatile and can be just for just about anything. As usual, there are so many options!
> 
> Fortunately, a couple of years ago I had the foresight to purchase the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com". Since I had always had the intention of expanding the painting side of my business, I saw this domain name was on the block and thought it would be a good idea to hold on to it 'just because.' Right now, if you type in "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com" it will take you to the Painting tabs on my regular Sheila Landry Designs website. But once we get things moved and fully functional and migrated, it will take you to the new website that will look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will this unclutter the main Sheila Landry Designs website, but it will keep the painting items organized better and easier to find. I think it will be awesome and I hope you all do as well.
> 
> This is a huge task, as you can imagine. Getting the 'guts' of both sites to function well is something that will take a good deal of time on both our parts. Keith will be doing most of the main work, but I will be helping as much as I can to tweak products, write descriptions and do other things that I am able to do. We hope that it will be worth it for all of us in the end, and result in less confusion and better ability to find everything and have a positive experience when you come and visit us. I will copy my blog posts on both sites, so they will both have the same content as far as the blog is concerned. We still have to figure out the Newsletter issues. Since we have both painters and woodworking on our mailing list, we may have to have the painting followers re-subscribe to the newsletter on the new site. We are still figuring it out.
> 
> I ask that you be patient with us during this time. Receiving your orders won't be disrupted at all and you shouldn't notice any changes until the new site is unveiled. I will certainly announce that in later posts.
> 
> Until then, Keith and I will be pretty much 'business as usual'. We will bring new patterns to you as time permits and as I mentioned, still be filling orders as normal.
> 
> With that said, I wanted to let you know about a new pattern that is available for our woodworking followers. Keith created these beautiful Gothic Inspired Ornaments for you all to enjoy (SLDK732)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only would these be wonderful and elegant for Christmas decorating, but I think they would also look lovely on a Gothic Halloween tree or even a general tree that has classic ornament shapes. The designs are beautiful and while they may not be the easiest designs to cut, they will certainly be worth the time and effort. I hope you like them.
> 
> Another item that was added to the website over the weekend was the accessory kit for my dowel tree that goes with Amy Mogish's Ornament Club. (You can click on the link to get more information about it.)
> 
> Amy took my basic Dowel Tree (SLDPK159A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and she added her magic touch to a custom accessory kit I made for her club (SLDPK159C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make this "Spooktacular" display piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tree is shown here with the ornaments from her Classic Halloween Ornie Club on them. There is still plenty of time to join the club if you are thinking about it. There are LOTS of fun perks for joining and we give lots of support and have fun painting together and showing our ornaments at our Facebook Group Page.
> 
> You can join the Facebook Group whether or not you are painting the project. It is fun to watch others and encourage each other as we create our "Boo-ti-ful" ornaments and trees! Come and join us!
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. I have already been out and about and I have orders to get to the post office and new things to work on. I am in the process of getting together my embroidery kits for my shell projects this week too and will have that up in my Etsy shop soon.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. Thank you all for helping our company grow!
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Thank you, John. We hope it goes smoothly. Thanks for the heads-up on the mistake, too. I fixed it now. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pattern and some Changes on the Horizon*
> 
> Another week has passed and lots of new things are happening here at Sheila Landry Designs. Unfortunately, most of the things that we are doing don't make very good blog material. It is hard to document some of the day-to-day activities without putting everyone asleep.
> 
> But trust me - I think it will be worth it for everyone. . .
> 
> As many of you know, while I began my business and website (nearly 20 years ago) as a means to offer mostly scroll saw patterns to woodworkers, I had learned to scroll saw because I wanted to make my own surfaces for painting. I have always had a love of many types of art and I refuse to believe that we can only follow one artistic path at a time. However, when offered a position as Contributing Editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I thought it would be a wonderful opportunity to expand my scroll saw knowledge as well as introduce the woodworking people to some 'light' painting.
> 
> Many of the projects that I have had published in the magazine(s) have offered some instructions as to how to add some color to wood projects. While I know that this is something that some woodworkers view as taboo, being the 'rebel' that I am, it left me undaunted. I still kept trying all the way until the magazine folded a couple of years ago.
> 
> Since taking on Keith Fenton as a partner, I felt that he has been a great asset to the company. Not only on a personal level but also his attention to detail and expert knowledge of computers made him one of the best partners that I could have chosen for many reasons. We have been working together for over eight years now and because of his contributions on so many levels, our company is doing better than ever. We are very grateful to you all as well and feel very fortunate.
> 
> But growing sometimes requires changes.
> 
> Our site has over 600 products on it right now. With two distinct branches of pattern types - scroll sawing and decorative painting - we find that many of our customers get confused and find it difficult to find just what we want. We are always sorry when some of our painting customers order scroll saw patterns thinking they are getting the cut wood pieces. Even though we try to be as clear as we can in our descriptions, we find that it is sometimes hard to distinguish between which wood pieces are available as cut pieces for painting and those which are only available as patterns. It causes a lot of distress for us and it takes time and energy to correct orders that were done in error. Not to mention the disappointment that we give our customers. We want everyone to have a positive experience here on our site and we want them to be happy.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> For several years now, Keith has mentioned that perhaps it is time to split the site into two separate entities. I initially had thought it was unnecessary, but lately, I have changed my mind.
> 
> This past year has shown an amazing amount of growth on the painting side of the site. More and more customers are coming to the site looking for wood pieces to paint as well as new patterns and kits that I create. It is getting to the point where there are so many new products in this area that it is no longer wise for us to tuck them into a couple of tabs on the main site. They need to have a place of their own so that when people arrive at them, they can easily navigate just to the products they are searching for - whether it be my own designs and kits, wood pieces for other artist's projects, or even generic wood pieces that are versatile and can be just for just about anything. As usual, there are so many options!
> 
> Fortunately, a couple of years ago I had the foresight to purchase the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com". Since I had always had the intention of expanding the painting side of my business, I saw this domain name was on the block and thought it would be a good idea to hold on to it 'just because.' Right now, if you type in "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com" it will take you to the Painting tabs on my regular Sheila Landry Designs website. But once we get things moved and fully functional and migrated, it will take you to the new website that will look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will this unclutter the main Sheila Landry Designs website, but it will keep the painting items organized better and easier to find. I think it will be awesome and I hope you all do as well.
> 
> This is a huge task, as you can imagine. Getting the 'guts' of both sites to function well is something that will take a good deal of time on both our parts. Keith will be doing most of the main work, but I will be helping as much as I can to tweak products, write descriptions and do other things that I am able to do. We hope that it will be worth it for all of us in the end, and result in less confusion and better ability to find everything and have a positive experience when you come and visit us. I will copy my blog posts on both sites, so they will both have the same content as far as the blog is concerned. We still have to figure out the Newsletter issues. Since we have both painters and woodworking on our mailing list, we may have to have the painting followers re-subscribe to the newsletter on the new site. We are still figuring it out.
> 
> I ask that you be patient with us during this time. Receiving your orders won't be disrupted at all and you shouldn't notice any changes until the new site is unveiled. I will certainly announce that in later posts.
> 
> Until then, Keith and I will be pretty much 'business as usual'. We will bring new patterns to you as time permits and as I mentioned, still be filling orders as normal.
> 
> With that said, I wanted to let you know about a new pattern that is available for our woodworking followers. Keith created these beautiful Gothic Inspired Ornaments for you all to enjoy (SLDK732)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only would these be wonderful and elegant for Christmas decorating, but I think they would also look lovely on a Gothic Halloween tree or even a general tree that has classic ornament shapes. The designs are beautiful and while they may not be the easiest designs to cut, they will certainly be worth the time and effort. I hope you like them.
> 
> Another item that was added to the website over the weekend was the accessory kit for my dowel tree that goes with Amy Mogish's Ornament Club. (You can click on the link to get more information about it.)
> 
> Amy took my basic Dowel Tree (SLDPK159A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and she added her magic touch to a custom accessory kit I made for her club (SLDPK159C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make this "Spooktacular" display piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tree is shown here with the ornaments from her Classic Halloween Ornie Club on them. There is still plenty of time to join the club if you are thinking about it. There are LOTS of fun perks for joining and we give lots of support and have fun painting together and showing our ornaments at our Facebook Group Page.
> 
> You can join the Facebook Group whether or not you are painting the project. It is fun to watch others and encourage each other as we create our "Boo-ti-ful" ornaments and trees! Come and join us!
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. I have already been out and about and I have orders to get to the post office and new things to work on. I am in the process of getting together my embroidery kits for my shell projects this week too and will have that up in my Etsy shop soon.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. Thank you all for helping our company grow!
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


I read your posts usually early in the morning, so no chance of falling asleep'. I did see it on my phone last night and read it but had to wait till this morning. to see the pictures. Wow so much organization, it is real work behind the scenes before you can put out a product to then to collect your rewards. All the things you do are so cute etc. etc.. you can't help but be successful. Maybe too successful, no time to smell the roses and go to the beach.. 
People say to me you should do this and that and sell your work. Retirement income is adequate, so I do different things for enjoyment, and give things away. Selling can get repetitive, Supplying the products that you supply. it may get wearisome. Seems like you get allot of enjoyment and reward from you creativity and painting.
Today is the day I am going to climb the mountain that I view every day, it will be about one mile high is elevation form this place. Wish me strength and safety for this 70 year old man. I am going to cheat, I can get part way up on a quad. Will send you a picture from the top.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Pattern and some Changes on the Horizon*
> 
> Another week has passed and lots of new things are happening here at Sheila Landry Designs. Unfortunately, most of the things that we are doing don't make very good blog material. It is hard to document some of the day-to-day activities without putting everyone asleep.
> 
> But trust me - I think it will be worth it for everyone. . .
> 
> As many of you know, while I began my business and website (nearly 20 years ago) as a means to offer mostly scroll saw patterns to woodworkers, I had learned to scroll saw because I wanted to make my own surfaces for painting. I have always had a love of many types of art and I refuse to believe that we can only follow one artistic path at a time. However, when offered a position as Contributing Editor to Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine, I thought it would be a wonderful opportunity to expand my scroll saw knowledge as well as introduce the woodworking people to some 'light' painting.
> 
> Many of the projects that I have had published in the magazine(s) have offered some instructions as to how to add some color to wood projects. While I know that this is something that some woodworkers view as taboo, being the 'rebel' that I am, it left me undaunted. I still kept trying all the way until the magazine folded a couple of years ago.
> 
> Since taking on Keith Fenton as a partner, I felt that he has been a great asset to the company. Not only on a personal level but also his attention to detail and expert knowledge of computers made him one of the best partners that I could have chosen for many reasons. We have been working together for over eight years now and because of his contributions on so many levels, our company is doing better than ever. We are very grateful to you all as well and feel very fortunate.
> 
> But growing sometimes requires changes.
> 
> Our site has over 600 products on it right now. With two distinct branches of pattern types - scroll sawing and decorative painting - we find that many of our customers get confused and find it difficult to find just what we want. We are always sorry when some of our painting customers order scroll saw patterns thinking they are getting the cut wood pieces. Even though we try to be as clear as we can in our descriptions, we find that it is sometimes hard to distinguish between which wood pieces are available as cut pieces for painting and those which are only available as patterns. It causes a lot of distress for us and it takes time and energy to correct orders that were done in error. Not to mention the disappointment that we give our customers. We want everyone to have a positive experience here on our site and we want them to be happy.
> 
> So what is the answer?
> 
> For several years now, Keith has mentioned that perhaps it is time to split the site into two separate entities. I initially had thought it was unnecessary, but lately, I have changed my mind.
> 
> This past year has shown an amazing amount of growth on the painting side of the site. More and more customers are coming to the site looking for wood pieces to paint as well as new patterns and kits that I create. It is getting to the point where there are so many new products in this area that it is no longer wise for us to tuck them into a couple of tabs on the main site. They need to have a place of their own so that when people arrive at them, they can easily navigate just to the products they are searching for - whether it be my own designs and kits, wood pieces for other artist's projects, or even generic wood pieces that are versatile and can be just for just about anything. As usual, there are so many options!
> 
> Fortunately, a couple of years ago I had the foresight to purchase the domain name of "tolepaintingdesigns.com". Since I had always had the intention of expanding the painting side of my business, I saw this domain name was on the block and thought it would be a good idea to hold on to it 'just because.' Right now, if you type in "www.tolepaintingdesigns.com" it will take you to the Painting tabs on my regular Sheila Landry Designs website. But once we get things moved and fully functional and migrated, it will take you to the new website that will look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will this unclutter the main Sheila Landry Designs website, but it will keep the painting items organized better and easier to find. I think it will be awesome and I hope you all do as well.
> 
> This is a huge task, as you can imagine. Getting the 'guts' of both sites to function well is something that will take a good deal of time on both our parts. Keith will be doing most of the main work, but I will be helping as much as I can to tweak products, write descriptions and do other things that I am able to do. We hope that it will be worth it for all of us in the end, and result in less confusion and better ability to find everything and have a positive experience when you come and visit us. I will copy my blog posts on both sites, so they will both have the same content as far as the blog is concerned. We still have to figure out the Newsletter issues. Since we have both painters and woodworking on our mailing list, we may have to have the painting followers re-subscribe to the newsletter on the new site. We are still figuring it out.
> 
> I ask that you be patient with us during this time. Receiving your orders won't be disrupted at all and you shouldn't notice any changes until the new site is unveiled. I will certainly announce that in later posts.
> 
> Until then, Keith and I will be pretty much 'business as usual'. We will bring new patterns to you as time permits and as I mentioned, still be filling orders as normal.
> 
> With that said, I wanted to let you know about a new pattern that is available for our woodworking followers. Keith created these beautiful Gothic Inspired Ornaments for you all to enjoy (SLDK732)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only would these be wonderful and elegant for Christmas decorating, but I think they would also look lovely on a Gothic Halloween tree or even a general tree that has classic ornament shapes. The designs are beautiful and while they may not be the easiest designs to cut, they will certainly be worth the time and effort. I hope you like them.
> 
> Another item that was added to the website over the weekend was the accessory kit for my dowel tree that goes with Amy Mogish's Ornament Club. (You can click on the link to get more information about it.)
> 
> Amy took my basic Dowel Tree (SLDPK159A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and she added her magic touch to a custom accessory kit I made for her club (SLDPK159C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make this "Spooktacular" display piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tree is shown here with the ornaments from her Classic Halloween Ornie Club on them. There is still plenty of time to join the club if you are thinking about it. There are LOTS of fun perks for joining and we give lots of support and have fun painting together and showing our ornaments at our Facebook Group Page.
> 
> You can join the Facebook Group whether or not you are painting the project. It is fun to watch others and encourage each other as we create our "Boo-ti-ful" ornaments and trees! Come and join us!
> 
> Well, that should do it for today. I have already been out and about and I have orders to get to the post office and new things to work on. I am in the process of getting together my embroidery kits for my shell projects this week too and will have that up in my Etsy shop soon.
> 
> I wish you all a great day and a great week ahead. Thank you all for helping our company grow!
> 
> Happy Monday to you!


Good morning, Brian! We had such a beautiful day yesterday. There are still so many places on our side of Nova Scotia that are fun to explore. The weather was just perfect - not too warm and not too cool, with few clouds and lots of sunshine. It was the perfect day for a long 'day trip' with the top down on the car. For those who keep telling me to "take time to smell the roses" - we did just that! We made it over to Peggy's Cove - which I have never seen in the 12 years since I have been here in Canada. I will say, as pretty as it was, it was SO crowded and rather a 'commercialized' little town, with the entire area being overrun with people. Certainly not the peaceful setting we see in pictures. But I suppose it is what it is. Here are some pictures of it and the ocean from the hill near it. That is as close as we got. Here are rare pictures of Keith and I. We usually don't post pictures of ourselves and he is still sleeping! We didn't get home until after 10 and were pretty tired. Today will be a nice day to catch up and take it slow. Then back to 'normal' - whatever that is. All in all, it was a fun and beautiful day!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Getting Back in the Habit*

Once again it seems that I am catching up here on my blog posts. I am finding that it is harder than I thought to get back into the habit of writing each day. These days, every morning it seems that I wake up with a long list of things to do. I find myself putting off posting to just do a couple of things and before I know it, the morning gets away from me and I look to post 'tomorrow'. Then the cycle begins again.

But I am determined to keep posting here and get back into the habit of doing so. Not only does it keep you all up to date as to what Keith and I are working on, but it also helps keep me on an even keel and helps me both set and attain the goals that I wish to accomplish. That is important for me. Especially since I am self-employed. What many people don't realize is that being self-employed requires a great deal of self-discipline. Without it, it is very difficult to have long-term success. While I find that I do excellent in this area in some ways, there are others that absolutely need improvement. It is something that I am working on daily. I hope you will all be patient with me. I want to make this blog something that is both entertaining to you all as well as inspiring. With all the new things in the works, I believe it can be just that. I just need to get back in the habit of writing.

Since my last posting, I have been busy working in a few different directions. I suppose there is nothing new there, but some of them have been new adventures and others have been finishing up some things that I started. I don't like having "UFO's" (Unfinished Objects) in my work pile. Whether the projects are designed by myself or by someone else, I like to finish things and close the books on them and move on to the next. I don't need these unfinished projects taking up valuable real estate in my thoughts, as there are so many new things that I want to work on, they require as many resources as I can spare. I like to check them off of the list and move on to the next thing with a clean(er) slate. It is what allows me to do my best work.

Many of you have seen me working on and followed the progress of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornament series by one of my favorite designers, Lynne Andrews. While my original plan was to do one ornament "day" per month and have them done by Christmas, I complicated things for myself and decided to make SIX sets of them. These ornaments are very, very detailed and add to that fact that BOTH sides are decorated. That means that in order to complete them, I would be creating 144 little 'masterpieces' - each with hand lettering that I refuse to use a marker to create - along with embellishing each one.

I must have gone completely crazy.

But I persevered on, and by last December, I was through Day 9 (times six sets) and not far from my goal. I thought this was a pretty good showing, as I was totally taken by surprise when I set up the group on Facebook (12 Day of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews . . . we are making them!) and it took off like a rocket. I spent much of my time cutting ornaments for members, painting my own and trying to keep up with things. It was so busy! (In a good way!) Then add to that our move of last June from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full house and that took me out for the summer. Then just when we were settling in, last December I was devastated by the loss of my favorite little furry kitty - Pancakes - and our other dear cat Richard became gravely ill. You all know that I am not typically a 'complainer', but I believe for that reason, I just needed to shut down for a while from my social media presence. I worked with Lynne Andrews again on a new series of Noah's Ark ornaments (you can join our group on Facebook here to participate or just watch: Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews) and that was wildly popular as well. I was grateful for this 'busy work' and work where I didn't have to think much. Just cut wood and help people out.

I have also been working with the talented Amy Mogish on her Classic Halloween Ornie Club and that was also very well received. We also have a Classic Halloween Ornie Club 2017 on Facebook for people to enjoy creating these pieces together. I love that these free groups bring painters and new people together and allow as much participation as they wish. Many just want to watch. Many are silent learners. Others love to share what they learn and help others out. It is a great mix and a wonderful way to share our creativity. I am planning more clubs with various artists and projects, as well as my own in the future. I think it is an awesome thing.

So finally my heart has healed enough to continue with my own "12 Days" ornaments. For a while, it was difficult for me to work on them because each time I did so, I was reminded of my dear friend Pancakes who was always by my side when I worked on them. It was simply too painful. I would go back into the photos I took of my progress, and every single step had pictures of him 'painting' with me. It would bring me to tears. I think that is why I avoided working on them for so many months.

But I am healing and life does go on. This weekend, I was determined to tackle the final ornament(s) of this set and finish them up. And finish them, I did.

Here is a photo of the "Drummer" for Day 12:










This is (of course) "in progress" this past weekend. Since then, I finished the painting, tied the last ribbon, and applied the final rhinestone. I completed them last evening around 10:00 pm. To say I reached a milestone is an understatement.

Today I will be taking the final presentation photos of everything. I had not yet applied the rhinestones or cords to the Day 11 ornaments and I did that, too. I will show the full set in tomorrow's post. It will be wonderful for me to have everything in one place. I am proud. I hope you come back to see them.

On other things, we did a site update yesterday at Sheila Landry Designs. This is a feat in itself, as Keith has been working on splitting the site into two separate sites - Sheila Landry Designs and Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs. The address for Sheila Landry Designs will be the same, and the web address for Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs will be [URL]http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. You can use the www.tolepaintingdesigns.com address now to get to the painting related pages on my SLD site, but as soon as it is ready, it will redirect to the new site. I suggest my painting followers begin using it now so you can get in the habit of doing so. The new site will be up and running in the next few weeks and we both feel it will simplify things for all of our customers and make things less confusing and less cluttered. I hope you all agree.

As far as new items for the update we did yesterday, I have both the pattern and the wood kit now available for my SLDP261 Christmas Penguin Gift Tags shown below:










The pattern is SLDP261 and the wood kit is SLDPK162 on our site. You get six little tags in the kit and they can be used for many different painting projects.

Keith also has a new pattern for a Biblical plaque:










His SLDK733 - Store the Bible in Your Heart plaque is both simple and elegant.

We also have new Pattern Specials and even some wood kits on sale.

We hope that will get you in the creative spirit.

I hope you keep in touch and watch for the unveiling of the new site soon. Everything will be in order and connected and we both believe it will be a great improvement over the existing site. Hopefully, the transition will all go smoothly.

I want to thank you all again for supporting us and following me - even if I haven't been here as often. I feel as if I am getting better though and working through my grief. It is hard to be an artist and be creative when my heart is broken. While some artists do their best work when their lives are in turmoil, I don't believe that I fall into that category. It seems to have shut me down for a bit. But I am feeling much better and getting back to my positive self. I have many wonderful and exciting projects and ideas and I can't wait to share them with you all. I hope you have fun and enjoy the process with me.

It is another beautiful and warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. We have been truly fortunate this summer. I hope you are all having fun and enjoying these warm August days.

Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Habit*
> 
> Once again it seems that I am catching up here on my blog posts. I am finding that it is harder than I thought to get back into the habit of writing each day. These days, every morning it seems that I wake up with a long list of things to do. I find myself putting off posting to just do a couple of things and before I know it, the morning gets away from me and I look to post 'tomorrow'. Then the cycle begins again.
> 
> But I am determined to keep posting here and get back into the habit of doing so. Not only does it keep you all up to date as to what Keith and I are working on, but it also helps keep me on an even keel and helps me both set and attain the goals that I wish to accomplish. That is important for me. Especially since I am self-employed. What many people don't realize is that being self-employed requires a great deal of self-discipline. Without it, it is very difficult to have long-term success. While I find that I do excellent in this area in some ways, there are others that absolutely need improvement. It is something that I am working on daily. I hope you will all be patient with me. I want to make this blog something that is both entertaining to you all as well as inspiring. With all the new things in the works, I believe it can be just that. I just need to get back in the habit of writing.
> 
> Since my last posting, I have been busy working in a few different directions. I suppose there is nothing new there, but some of them have been new adventures and others have been finishing up some things that I started. I don't like having "UFO's" (Unfinished Objects) in my work pile. Whether the projects are designed by myself or by someone else, I like to finish things and close the books on them and move on to the next. I don't need these unfinished projects taking up valuable real estate in my thoughts, as there are so many new things that I want to work on, they require as many resources as I can spare. I like to check them off of the list and move on to the next thing with a clean(er) slate. It is what allows me to do my best work.
> 
> Many of you have seen me working on and followed the progress of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornament series by one of my favorite designers, Lynne Andrews. While my original plan was to do one ornament "day" per month and have them done by Christmas, I complicated things for myself and decided to make SIX sets of them. These ornaments are very, very detailed and add to that fact that BOTH sides are decorated. That means that in order to complete them, I would be creating 144 little 'masterpieces' - each with hand lettering that I refuse to use a marker to create - along with embellishing each one.
> 
> I must have gone completely crazy.
> 
> But I persevered on, and by last December, I was through Day 9 (times six sets) and not far from my goal. I thought this was a pretty good showing, as I was totally taken by surprise when I set up the group on Facebook (12 Day of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews . . . we are making them!) and it took off like a rocket. I spent much of my time cutting ornaments for members, painting my own and trying to keep up with things. It was so busy! (In a good way!) Then add to that our move of last June from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full house and that took me out for the summer. Then just when we were settling in, last December I was devastated by the loss of my favorite little furry kitty - Pancakes - and our other dear cat Richard became gravely ill. You all know that I am not typically a 'complainer', but I believe for that reason, I just needed to shut down for a while from my social media presence. I worked with Lynne Andrews again on a new series of Noah's Ark ornaments (you can join our group on Facebook here to participate or just watch: Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews) and that was wildly popular as well. I was grateful for this 'busy work' and work where I didn't have to think much. Just cut wood and help people out.
> 
> I have also been working with the talented Amy Mogish on her Classic Halloween Ornie Club and that was also very well received. We also have a Classic Halloween Ornie Club 2017 on Facebook for people to enjoy creating these pieces together. I love that these free groups bring painters and new people together and allow as much participation as they wish. Many just want to watch. Many are silent learners. Others love to share what they learn and help others out. It is a great mix and a wonderful way to share our creativity. I am planning more clubs with various artists and projects, as well as my own in the future. I think it is an awesome thing.
> 
> So finally my heart has healed enough to continue with my own "12 Days" ornaments. For a while, it was difficult for me to work on them because each time I did so, I was reminded of my dear friend Pancakes who was always by my side when I worked on them. It was simply too painful. I would go back into the photos I took of my progress, and every single step had pictures of him 'painting' with me. It would bring me to tears. I think that is why I avoided working on them for so many months.
> 
> But I am healing and life does go on. This weekend, I was determined to tackle the final ornament(s) of this set and finish them up. And finish them, I did.
> 
> Here is a photo of the "Drummer" for Day 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (of course) "in progress" this past weekend. Since then, I finished the painting, tied the last ribbon, and applied the final rhinestone. I completed them last evening around 10:00 pm. To say I reached a milestone is an understatement.
> 
> Today I will be taking the final presentation photos of everything. I had not yet applied the rhinestones or cords to the Day 11 ornaments and I did that, too. I will show the full set in tomorrow's post. It will be wonderful for me to have everything in one place. I am proud. I hope you come back to see them.
> 
> On other things, we did a site update yesterday at Sheila Landry Designs. This is a feat in itself, as Keith has been working on splitting the site into two separate sites - Sheila Landry Designs and Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs. The address for Sheila Landry Designs will be the same, and the web address for Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs will be [URL]http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. You can use the www.tolepaintingdesigns.com address now to get to the painting related pages on my SLD site, but as soon as it is ready, it will redirect to the new site. I suggest my painting followers begin using it now so you can get in the habit of doing so. The new site will be up and running in the next few weeks and we both feel it will simplify things for all of our customers and make things less confusing and less cluttered. I hope you all agree.
> 
> As far as new items for the update we did yesterday, I have both the pattern and the wood kit now available for my SLDP261 Christmas Penguin Gift Tags shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is SLDP261 and the wood kit is SLDPK162 on our site. You get six little tags in the kit and they can be used for many different painting projects.
> 
> Keith also has a new pattern for a Biblical plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK733 - Store the Bible in Your Heart plaque is both simple and elegant.
> 
> We also have new Pattern Specials and even some wood kits on sale.
> 
> We hope that will get you in the creative spirit.
> 
> I hope you keep in touch and watch for the unveiling of the new site soon. Everything will be in order and connected and we both believe it will be a great improvement over the existing site. Hopefully, the transition will all go smoothly.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for supporting us and following me - even if I haven't been here as often. I feel as if I am getting better though and working through my grief. It is hard to be an artist and be creative when my heart is broken. While some artists do their best work when their lives are in turmoil, I don't believe that I fall into that category. It seems to have shut me down for a bit. But I am feeling much better and getting back to my positive self. I have many wonderful and exciting projects and ideas and I can't wait to share them with you all. I hope you have fun and enjoy the process with me.
> 
> It is another beautiful and warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. We have been truly fortunate this summer. I hope you are all having fun and enjoying these warm August days.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Hi Sheila. Glad to hear that you are getting back on line. 
Good to hear that you are having nice weather. Out here, the current theme song is the Platters' hit "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes". Can't see the mountains across the valley.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Habit*
> 
> Once again it seems that I am catching up here on my blog posts. I am finding that it is harder than I thought to get back into the habit of writing each day. These days, every morning it seems that I wake up with a long list of things to do. I find myself putting off posting to just do a couple of things and before I know it, the morning gets away from me and I look to post 'tomorrow'. Then the cycle begins again.
> 
> But I am determined to keep posting here and get back into the habit of doing so. Not only does it keep you all up to date as to what Keith and I are working on, but it also helps keep me on an even keel and helps me both set and attain the goals that I wish to accomplish. That is important for me. Especially since I am self-employed. What many people don't realize is that being self-employed requires a great deal of self-discipline. Without it, it is very difficult to have long-term success. While I find that I do excellent in this area in some ways, there are others that absolutely need improvement. It is something that I am working on daily. I hope you will all be patient with me. I want to make this blog something that is both entertaining to you all as well as inspiring. With all the new things in the works, I believe it can be just that. I just need to get back in the habit of writing.
> 
> Since my last posting, I have been busy working in a few different directions. I suppose there is nothing new there, but some of them have been new adventures and others have been finishing up some things that I started. I don't like having "UFO's" (Unfinished Objects) in my work pile. Whether the projects are designed by myself or by someone else, I like to finish things and close the books on them and move on to the next. I don't need these unfinished projects taking up valuable real estate in my thoughts, as there are so many new things that I want to work on, they require as many resources as I can spare. I like to check them off of the list and move on to the next thing with a clean(er) slate. It is what allows me to do my best work.
> 
> Many of you have seen me working on and followed the progress of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornament series by one of my favorite designers, Lynne Andrews. While my original plan was to do one ornament "day" per month and have them done by Christmas, I complicated things for myself and decided to make SIX sets of them. These ornaments are very, very detailed and add to that fact that BOTH sides are decorated. That means that in order to complete them, I would be creating 144 little 'masterpieces' - each with hand lettering that I refuse to use a marker to create - along with embellishing each one.
> 
> I must have gone completely crazy.
> 
> But I persevered on, and by last December, I was through Day 9 (times six sets) and not far from my goal. I thought this was a pretty good showing, as I was totally taken by surprise when I set up the group on Facebook (12 Day of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews . . . we are making them!) and it took off like a rocket. I spent much of my time cutting ornaments for members, painting my own and trying to keep up with things. It was so busy! (In a good way!) Then add to that our move of last June from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full house and that took me out for the summer. Then just when we were settling in, last December I was devastated by the loss of my favorite little furry kitty - Pancakes - and our other dear cat Richard became gravely ill. You all know that I am not typically a 'complainer', but I believe for that reason, I just needed to shut down for a while from my social media presence. I worked with Lynne Andrews again on a new series of Noah's Ark ornaments (you can join our group on Facebook here to participate or just watch: Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews) and that was wildly popular as well. I was grateful for this 'busy work' and work where I didn't have to think much. Just cut wood and help people out.
> 
> I have also been working with the talented Amy Mogish on her Classic Halloween Ornie Club and that was also very well received. We also have a Classic Halloween Ornie Club 2017 on Facebook for people to enjoy creating these pieces together. I love that these free groups bring painters and new people together and allow as much participation as they wish. Many just want to watch. Many are silent learners. Others love to share what they learn and help others out. It is a great mix and a wonderful way to share our creativity. I am planning more clubs with various artists and projects, as well as my own in the future. I think it is an awesome thing.
> 
> So finally my heart has healed enough to continue with my own "12 Days" ornaments. For a while, it was difficult for me to work on them because each time I did so, I was reminded of my dear friend Pancakes who was always by my side when I worked on them. It was simply too painful. I would go back into the photos I took of my progress, and every single step had pictures of him 'painting' with me. It would bring me to tears. I think that is why I avoided working on them for so many months.
> 
> But I am healing and life does go on. This weekend, I was determined to tackle the final ornament(s) of this set and finish them up. And finish them, I did.
> 
> Here is a photo of the "Drummer" for Day 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (of course) "in progress" this past weekend. Since then, I finished the painting, tied the last ribbon, and applied the final rhinestone. I completed them last evening around 10:00 pm. To say I reached a milestone is an understatement.
> 
> Today I will be taking the final presentation photos of everything. I had not yet applied the rhinestones or cords to the Day 11 ornaments and I did that, too. I will show the full set in tomorrow's post. It will be wonderful for me to have everything in one place. I am proud. I hope you come back to see them.
> 
> On other things, we did a site update yesterday at Sheila Landry Designs. This is a feat in itself, as Keith has been working on splitting the site into two separate sites - Sheila Landry Designs and Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs. The address for Sheila Landry Designs will be the same, and the web address for Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs will be [URL]http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. You can use the www.tolepaintingdesigns.com address now to get to the painting related pages on my SLD site, but as soon as it is ready, it will redirect to the new site. I suggest my painting followers begin using it now so you can get in the habit of doing so. The new site will be up and running in the next few weeks and we both feel it will simplify things for all of our customers and make things less confusing and less cluttered. I hope you all agree.
> 
> As far as new items for the update we did yesterday, I have both the pattern and the wood kit now available for my SLDP261 Christmas Penguin Gift Tags shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is SLDP261 and the wood kit is SLDPK162 on our site. You get six little tags in the kit and they can be used for many different painting projects.
> 
> Keith also has a new pattern for a Biblical plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK733 - Store the Bible in Your Heart plaque is both simple and elegant.
> 
> We also have new Pattern Specials and even some wood kits on sale.
> 
> We hope that will get you in the creative spirit.
> 
> I hope you keep in touch and watch for the unveiling of the new site soon. Everything will be in order and connected and we both believe it will be a great improvement over the existing site. Hopefully, the transition will all go smoothly.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for supporting us and following me - even if I haven't been here as often. I feel as if I am getting better though and working through my grief. It is hard to be an artist and be creative when my heart is broken. While some artists do their best work when their lives are in turmoil, I don't believe that I fall into that category. It seems to have shut me down for a bit. But I am feeling much better and getting back to my positive self. I have many wonderful and exciting projects and ideas and I can't wait to share them with you all. I hope you have fun and enjoy the process with me.
> 
> It is another beautiful and warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. We have been truly fortunate this summer. I hope you are all having fun and enjoying these warm August days.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Thinking about you today, on my sisters computer, arrived here yesterday after 2 days of travel, 700 miles south of where I live. I went to my buddies and brought up your profile up and checked to see if you had a new blog. Checked the date, yes yes, fun to see the things you do and then of course your excuses, ha ha. You don't need to make an excuse, we can see the amount of work you do and accomplish. All first class, I like the plaque, and hope to do one as a first project. I am on the road now and will not be home till late October. Visiting friends and family, volunteer project in Oregon, and friends in Michigan and Florida. I will try and check out your posts along the way.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Habit*
> 
> Once again it seems that I am catching up here on my blog posts. I am finding that it is harder than I thought to get back into the habit of writing each day. These days, every morning it seems that I wake up with a long list of things to do. I find myself putting off posting to just do a couple of things and before I know it, the morning gets away from me and I look to post 'tomorrow'. Then the cycle begins again.
> 
> But I am determined to keep posting here and get back into the habit of doing so. Not only does it keep you all up to date as to what Keith and I are working on, but it also helps keep me on an even keel and helps me both set and attain the goals that I wish to accomplish. That is important for me. Especially since I am self-employed. What many people don't realize is that being self-employed requires a great deal of self-discipline. Without it, it is very difficult to have long-term success. While I find that I do excellent in this area in some ways, there are others that absolutely need improvement. It is something that I am working on daily. I hope you will all be patient with me. I want to make this blog something that is both entertaining to you all as well as inspiring. With all the new things in the works, I believe it can be just that. I just need to get back in the habit of writing.
> 
> Since my last posting, I have been busy working in a few different directions. I suppose there is nothing new there, but some of them have been new adventures and others have been finishing up some things that I started. I don't like having "UFO's" (Unfinished Objects) in my work pile. Whether the projects are designed by myself or by someone else, I like to finish things and close the books on them and move on to the next. I don't need these unfinished projects taking up valuable real estate in my thoughts, as there are so many new things that I want to work on, they require as many resources as I can spare. I like to check them off of the list and move on to the next thing with a clean(er) slate. It is what allows me to do my best work.
> 
> Many of you have seen me working on and followed the progress of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornament series by one of my favorite designers, Lynne Andrews. While my original plan was to do one ornament "day" per month and have them done by Christmas, I complicated things for myself and decided to make SIX sets of them. These ornaments are very, very detailed and add to that fact that BOTH sides are decorated. That means that in order to complete them, I would be creating 144 little 'masterpieces' - each with hand lettering that I refuse to use a marker to create - along with embellishing each one.
> 
> I must have gone completely crazy.
> 
> But I persevered on, and by last December, I was through Day 9 (times six sets) and not far from my goal. I thought this was a pretty good showing, as I was totally taken by surprise when I set up the group on Facebook (12 Day of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews . . . we are making them!) and it took off like a rocket. I spent much of my time cutting ornaments for members, painting my own and trying to keep up with things. It was so busy! (In a good way!) Then add to that our move of last June from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full house and that took me out for the summer. Then just when we were settling in, last December I was devastated by the loss of my favorite little furry kitty - Pancakes - and our other dear cat Richard became gravely ill. You all know that I am not typically a 'complainer', but I believe for that reason, I just needed to shut down for a while from my social media presence. I worked with Lynne Andrews again on a new series of Noah's Ark ornaments (you can join our group on Facebook here to participate or just watch: Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews) and that was wildly popular as well. I was grateful for this 'busy work' and work where I didn't have to think much. Just cut wood and help people out.
> 
> I have also been working with the talented Amy Mogish on her Classic Halloween Ornie Club and that was also very well received. We also have a Classic Halloween Ornie Club 2017 on Facebook for people to enjoy creating these pieces together. I love that these free groups bring painters and new people together and allow as much participation as they wish. Many just want to watch. Many are silent learners. Others love to share what they learn and help others out. It is a great mix and a wonderful way to share our creativity. I am planning more clubs with various artists and projects, as well as my own in the future. I think it is an awesome thing.
> 
> So finally my heart has healed enough to continue with my own "12 Days" ornaments. For a while, it was difficult for me to work on them because each time I did so, I was reminded of my dear friend Pancakes who was always by my side when I worked on them. It was simply too painful. I would go back into the photos I took of my progress, and every single step had pictures of him 'painting' with me. It would bring me to tears. I think that is why I avoided working on them for so many months.
> 
> But I am healing and life does go on. This weekend, I was determined to tackle the final ornament(s) of this set and finish them up. And finish them, I did.
> 
> Here is a photo of the "Drummer" for Day 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (of course) "in progress" this past weekend. Since then, I finished the painting, tied the last ribbon, and applied the final rhinestone. I completed them last evening around 10:00 pm. To say I reached a milestone is an understatement.
> 
> Today I will be taking the final presentation photos of everything. I had not yet applied the rhinestones or cords to the Day 11 ornaments and I did that, too. I will show the full set in tomorrow's post. It will be wonderful for me to have everything in one place. I am proud. I hope you come back to see them.
> 
> On other things, we did a site update yesterday at Sheila Landry Designs. This is a feat in itself, as Keith has been working on splitting the site into two separate sites - Sheila Landry Designs and Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs. The address for Sheila Landry Designs will be the same, and the web address for Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs will be [URL]http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. You can use the www.tolepaintingdesigns.com address now to get to the painting related pages on my SLD site, but as soon as it is ready, it will redirect to the new site. I suggest my painting followers begin using it now so you can get in the habit of doing so. The new site will be up and running in the next few weeks and we both feel it will simplify things for all of our customers and make things less confusing and less cluttered. I hope you all agree.
> 
> As far as new items for the update we did yesterday, I have both the pattern and the wood kit now available for my SLDP261 Christmas Penguin Gift Tags shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is SLDP261 and the wood kit is SLDPK162 on our site. You get six little tags in the kit and they can be used for many different painting projects.
> 
> Keith also has a new pattern for a Biblical plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK733 - Store the Bible in Your Heart plaque is both simple and elegant.
> 
> We also have new Pattern Specials and even some wood kits on sale.
> 
> We hope that will get you in the creative spirit.
> 
> I hope you keep in touch and watch for the unveiling of the new site soon. Everything will be in order and connected and we both believe it will be a great improvement over the existing site. Hopefully, the transition will all go smoothly.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for supporting us and following me - even if I haven't been here as often. I feel as if I am getting better though and working through my grief. It is hard to be an artist and be creative when my heart is broken. While some artists do their best work when their lives are in turmoil, I don't believe that I fall into that category. It seems to have shut me down for a bit. But I am feeling much better and getting back to my positive self. I have many wonderful and exciting projects and ideas and I can't wait to share them with you all. I hope you have fun and enjoy the process with me.
> 
> It is another beautiful and warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. We have been truly fortunate this summer. I hope you are all having fun and enjoying these warm August days.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


So sorry to hear of the fires out by you, John. Brian - I think you are near that area as well.

It seems so hard to get back in the swing of writing. I wrote here each morning for over five years - barely missing a day. I suppose that being busy is a good thing, but it seems hard to find the 1-2 hours it takes to post. As I said - little by little.

Brian - you are really a good traveler. I stayed over one night in Halifax when my friend Vera came in to visit and Keith said he was unable to give Richard (the cat) his medicine. He said Rich was 'depressed' and seemed just 'blah' the whole time I was gone. I suppose that will tie me to the house for a while. I don't really mind though as I didn't really have plans to go anywhere. I love where I live and that is a good thing, too.

I look forward to seeing photos of your travels and hope you have a safe and fun journey.

I wish you both a wonderful Sunday! 

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Getting Back in the Habit*
> 
> Once again it seems that I am catching up here on my blog posts. I am finding that it is harder than I thought to get back into the habit of writing each day. These days, every morning it seems that I wake up with a long list of things to do. I find myself putting off posting to just do a couple of things and before I know it, the morning gets away from me and I look to post 'tomorrow'. Then the cycle begins again.
> 
> But I am determined to keep posting here and get back into the habit of doing so. Not only does it keep you all up to date as to what Keith and I are working on, but it also helps keep me on an even keel and helps me both set and attain the goals that I wish to accomplish. That is important for me. Especially since I am self-employed. What many people don't realize is that being self-employed requires a great deal of self-discipline. Without it, it is very difficult to have long-term success. While I find that I do excellent in this area in some ways, there are others that absolutely need improvement. It is something that I am working on daily. I hope you will all be patient with me. I want to make this blog something that is both entertaining to you all as well as inspiring. With all the new things in the works, I believe it can be just that. I just need to get back in the habit of writing.
> 
> Since my last posting, I have been busy working in a few different directions. I suppose there is nothing new there, but some of them have been new adventures and others have been finishing up some things that I started. I don't like having "UFO's" (Unfinished Objects) in my work pile. Whether the projects are designed by myself or by someone else, I like to finish things and close the books on them and move on to the next. I don't need these unfinished projects taking up valuable real estate in my thoughts, as there are so many new things that I want to work on, they require as many resources as I can spare. I like to check them off of the list and move on to the next thing with a clean(er) slate. It is what allows me to do my best work.
> 
> Many of you have seen me working on and followed the progress of my "12 Days of Christmas" ornament series by one of my favorite designers, Lynne Andrews. While my original plan was to do one ornament "day" per month and have them done by Christmas, I complicated things for myself and decided to make SIX sets of them. These ornaments are very, very detailed and add to that fact that BOTH sides are decorated. That means that in order to complete them, I would be creating 144 little 'masterpieces' - each with hand lettering that I refuse to use a marker to create - along with embellishing each one.
> 
> I must have gone completely crazy.
> 
> But I persevered on, and by last December, I was through Day 9 (times six sets) and not far from my goal. I thought this was a pretty good showing, as I was totally taken by surprise when I set up the group on Facebook (12 Day of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews . . . we are making them!) and it took off like a rocket. I spent much of my time cutting ornaments for members, painting my own and trying to keep up with things. It was so busy! (In a good way!) Then add to that our move of last June from a small, one bedroom apartment to a full house and that took me out for the summer. Then just when we were settling in, last December I was devastated by the loss of my favorite little furry kitty - Pancakes - and our other dear cat Richard became gravely ill. You all know that I am not typically a 'complainer', but I believe for that reason, I just needed to shut down for a while from my social media presence. I worked with Lynne Andrews again on a new series of Noah's Ark ornaments (you can join our group on Facebook here to participate or just watch: Inspirational Ark Series by Lynne Andrews) and that was wildly popular as well. I was grateful for this 'busy work' and work where I didn't have to think much. Just cut wood and help people out.
> 
> I have also been working with the talented Amy Mogish on her Classic Halloween Ornie Club and that was also very well received. We also have a Classic Halloween Ornie Club 2017 on Facebook for people to enjoy creating these pieces together. I love that these free groups bring painters and new people together and allow as much participation as they wish. Many just want to watch. Many are silent learners. Others love to share what they learn and help others out. It is a great mix and a wonderful way to share our creativity. I am planning more clubs with various artists and projects, as well as my own in the future. I think it is an awesome thing.
> 
> So finally my heart has healed enough to continue with my own "12 Days" ornaments. For a while, it was difficult for me to work on them because each time I did so, I was reminded of my dear friend Pancakes who was always by my side when I worked on them. It was simply too painful. I would go back into the photos I took of my progress, and every single step had pictures of him 'painting' with me. It would bring me to tears. I think that is why I avoided working on them for so many months.
> 
> But I am healing and life does go on. This weekend, I was determined to tackle the final ornament(s) of this set and finish them up. And finish them, I did.
> 
> Here is a photo of the "Drummer" for Day 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is (of course) "in progress" this past weekend. Since then, I finished the painting, tied the last ribbon, and applied the final rhinestone. I completed them last evening around 10:00 pm. To say I reached a milestone is an understatement.
> 
> Today I will be taking the final presentation photos of everything. I had not yet applied the rhinestones or cords to the Day 11 ornaments and I did that, too. I will show the full set in tomorrow's post. It will be wonderful for me to have everything in one place. I am proud. I hope you come back to see them.
> 
> On other things, we did a site update yesterday at Sheila Landry Designs. This is a feat in itself, as Keith has been working on splitting the site into two separate sites - Sheila Landry Designs and Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs. The address for Sheila Landry Designs will be the same, and the web address for Sheila Landry's Tole Painting Designs will be [URL]http://www.tolepaintingdesigns.com. You can use the www.tolepaintingdesigns.com address now to get to the painting related pages on my SLD site, but as soon as it is ready, it will redirect to the new site. I suggest my painting followers begin using it now so you can get in the habit of doing so. The new site will be up and running in the next few weeks and we both feel it will simplify things for all of our customers and make things less confusing and less cluttered. I hope you all agree.
> 
> As far as new items for the update we did yesterday, I have both the pattern and the wood kit now available for my SLDP261 Christmas Penguin Gift Tags shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is SLDP261 and the wood kit is SLDPK162 on our site. You get six little tags in the kit and they can be used for many different painting projects.
> 
> Keith also has a new pattern for a Biblical plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDK733 - Store the Bible in Your Heart plaque is both simple and elegant.
> 
> We also have new Pattern Specials and even some wood kits on sale.
> 
> We hope that will get you in the creative spirit.
> 
> I hope you keep in touch and watch for the unveiling of the new site soon. Everything will be in order and connected and we both believe it will be a great improvement over the existing site. Hopefully, the transition will all go smoothly.
> 
> I want to thank you all again for supporting us and following me - even if I haven't been here as often. I feel as if I am getting better though and working through my grief. It is hard to be an artist and be creative when my heart is broken. While some artists do their best work when their lives are in turmoil, I don't believe that I fall into that category. It seems to have shut me down for a bit. But I am feeling much better and getting back to my positive self. I have many wonderful and exciting projects and ideas and I can't wait to share them with you all. I hope you have fun and enjoy the process with me.
> 
> It is another beautiful and warm and sunny day here in Nova Scotia. We have been truly fortunate this summer. I hope you are all having fun and enjoying these warm August days.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all!


Good news at this end. We are actually having some light rain here this morning, so I hope that it is also falling in the areas where the firefighters are needing it.
Safe to assume that Brian encountered a lot of smoke on his trip to his sister's home.
Have a great day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*A Milestone*

A long time ago, I read that in order to achieve your goals, you need to first set them.

As simple as it sounds, how many times is the list of things we wish to accomplish undefined and 'blurry'? How many times are we flying by the seat of our collective pants and not really sure exactly what we intend to accomplish?

When this happens to me, I must admit that not only do I not achieve as much as I would like, but I feel a higher level of stress as well.

About a year and a half ago (around November of 2015, I believe) I purchased a book from Lynne Andrews called Christmas Blessings. (You can find the book here: Christmas Blessings Book) When I received the book, I knew that I HAD to make this adorable set of "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. In fact, I needed to make several sets so I could give them to my close family members and friends. But being that late in the season, along with the fact that they are incredibly detailed meant that realistically I wouldn't be able to complete them by that Christmas.

But then I had an idea . . .

What if I gave the first day as a gift for 2015 Christmas and then painted one each month so that by the NEXT year the set would be complete? That way, I would only need to create six ornaments each month and I would be able to send extra little things along with the ornaments to the families that lived afar (my daughter, my son's family, my dear friend's family). It would be a gift that would be received all year long and "keep Christmas in their hearts." It seemed like a great plan and a great goal that was truly attainable.

When I blogged about this idea way back then, I noticed that there were many others who had this book or who wanted to join in and create along with me. I set up a Facebook Support Group which I called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and the response was amazing. So many others wanted to join me in this venture.

While I loved the beautiful porcelain ornaments that Lynne used to make her samples, they were just not practical for me to use them for my purpose. After all - many of them needed to be mailed and the chance of them getting broken in the process was high. Besides - they were a bit costly considering that I would need a total of 72 of them to complete the six sets. But being a designer and a woodworker, that wasn't a problem. I drew up a design that I thought looked nice and would accommodate the designs as beautifully as the porcelain ornaments. After posting my finished "Day 1" ornaments on my blog here I began receiving requests for the ornaments, so I put them on my site here: SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut Ornaments Wood Kit. They really became popular quickly and I have been making them ever since.

The rest, as they say, is history . . .

I did pretty well with keeping things 'on schedule' until we found a house to move into last summer. I had kept on the 'one a month' timeline pretty much and was mailing them out regularly on time. But when we moved, it kind of blew things out of the water. The two plus months of moving, settling and organizing took its toll and I found it impossible to keep up. Things fell behind.

Normally, this would have bothered me tremendously. But knowing that those who were receiving the ornament sets fully understood that it wasn't just that I was "lazy" or "slacking" helped a great deal. After all - these were the people that I love most and they love me too and all of them assured me that they were patient. This is why I wanted to gift them with such a nice thing in the first place.

During the autumn, I nearly caught up. I was working on my "Day 10" ornaments early in December and had thoughts of actually finishing by the holidays. But then I lost my little kitty friend Pancakes and my other kitty Richard became gravely ill and it took all the wind out of my sails. I just couldn't do it.

By setting goals, it doesn't mean that something 'bad' happens if you don't reach them exactly when you intend to do so. I think that if you hold yourself fast to your goals and don't allow for deviation, they can be stressful and detrimental. As I get older, I realize that 'life happens' and that everything doesn't always turn out just as we want. We may have the best of intentions, but we also need to allow for other factors to enter into things. We need to be kind to ourselves and realize that sometimes there are other priorities that take precedence.

It took a while for me to figure this out. As I grow older, I realize more and more that certain things are more important than others. I think it is part of growing.

In any case, I am finally to the point where I can say that I FINISHED with all 12 Days! What a huge milestone that is for me!

I don't believe I showed the "Day 11" ornaments, so I will show them here now, too. . .

Eleven Pipers Piping:










As with the others, all have sparkles on the center parts:










. . . and the back:










. . . both sides:










. . . times six:










And FINALLY - DAY 12!!!!!!










. . . with sparkles:










. . . and the backs . . .










Day 12 front and back:










. . . time SIX! . . .










As I mentioned, I don't have all six full sets here. Most of the ornaments are sent to their homes. I am sure that seeing all 72 of them at once would be pretty impressive. But that was not meant to be.

Still, they look pretty amazing as even a single set:










To say I am proud is an understatement!

I still have another thing planned for this set. I also want everyone to know that the Facebook group will still be kept up with. I will be there as will Lynne Andrews, Lynn Barbadora, Vera Souther, and all the members to keep on cheering everyone on and helping them through this amazing project. Lynne still has books available and I will always be selling the ornament pieces. I even have a cute set of charms that you can get to hang on each of the ornaments. They are available on my site here: EMB06 - 12 Days of Christmas Metal Charms.










I hope you all enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I know I couldn't have done it without the wonderful friends - old and new - that cheered me on throughout this past year and a half. I think that having these groups in Facebook really is a wonderful thing. As with anything, it is what we make it.

Remember, too that your goals may not always be reached in the timeframe you initially intended them, but that doesn't diminish the importance of having goals or trying to follow a path that you set for yourself. Sometimes life just slows things down a bit.

I wish you all a wonderful day!

Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone*
> 
> A long time ago, I read that in order to achieve your goals, you need to first set them.
> 
> As simple as it sounds, how many times is the list of things we wish to accomplish undefined and 'blurry'? How many times are we flying by the seat of our collective pants and not really sure exactly what we intend to accomplish?
> 
> When this happens to me, I must admit that not only do I not achieve as much as I would like, but I feel a higher level of stress as well.
> 
> About a year and a half ago (around November of 2015, I believe) I purchased a book from Lynne Andrews called Christmas Blessings. (You can find the book here: Christmas Blessings Book) When I received the book, I knew that I HAD to make this adorable set of "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. In fact, I needed to make several sets so I could give them to my close family members and friends. But being that late in the season, along with the fact that they are incredibly detailed meant that realistically I wouldn't be able to complete them by that Christmas.
> 
> But then I had an idea . . .
> 
> What if I gave the first day as a gift for 2015 Christmas and then painted one each month so that by the NEXT year the set would be complete? That way, I would only need to create six ornaments each month and I would be able to send extra little things along with the ornaments to the families that lived afar (my daughter, my son's family, my dear friend's family). It would be a gift that would be received all year long and "keep Christmas in their hearts." It seemed like a great plan and a great goal that was truly attainable.
> 
> When I blogged about this idea way back then, I noticed that there were many others who had this book or who wanted to join in and create along with me. I set up a Facebook Support Group which I called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and the response was amazing. So many others wanted to join me in this venture.
> 
> While I loved the beautiful porcelain ornaments that Lynne used to make her samples, they were just not practical for me to use them for my purpose. After all - many of them needed to be mailed and the chance of them getting broken in the process was high. Besides - they were a bit costly considering that I would need a total of 72 of them to complete the six sets. But being a designer and a woodworker, that wasn't a problem. I drew up a design that I thought looked nice and would accommodate the designs as beautifully as the porcelain ornaments. After posting my finished "Day 1" ornaments on my blog here I began receiving requests for the ornaments, so I put them on my site here: SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut Ornaments Wood Kit. They really became popular quickly and I have been making them ever since.
> 
> The rest, as they say, is history . . .
> 
> I did pretty well with keeping things 'on schedule' until we found a house to move into last summer. I had kept on the 'one a month' timeline pretty much and was mailing them out regularly on time. But when we moved, it kind of blew things out of the water. The two plus months of moving, settling and organizing took its toll and I found it impossible to keep up. Things fell behind.
> 
> Normally, this would have bothered me tremendously. But knowing that those who were receiving the ornament sets fully understood that it wasn't just that I was "lazy" or "slacking" helped a great deal. After all - these were the people that I love most and they love me too and all of them assured me that they were patient. This is why I wanted to gift them with such a nice thing in the first place.
> 
> During the autumn, I nearly caught up. I was working on my "Day 10" ornaments early in December and had thoughts of actually finishing by the holidays. But then I lost my little kitty friend Pancakes and my other kitty Richard became gravely ill and it took all the wind out of my sails. I just couldn't do it.
> 
> By setting goals, it doesn't mean that something 'bad' happens if you don't reach them exactly when you intend to do so. I think that if you hold yourself fast to your goals and don't allow for deviation, they can be stressful and detrimental. As I get older, I realize that 'life happens' and that everything doesn't always turn out just as we want. We may have the best of intentions, but we also need to allow for other factors to enter into things. We need to be kind to ourselves and realize that sometimes there are other priorities that take precedence.
> 
> It took a while for me to figure this out. As I grow older, I realize more and more that certain things are more important than others. I think it is part of growing.
> 
> In any case, I am finally to the point where I can say that I FINISHED with all 12 Days! What a huge milestone that is for me!
> 
> I don't believe I showed the "Day 11" ornaments, so I will show them here now, too. . .
> 
> Eleven Pipers Piping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the others, all have sparkles on the center parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . both sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . times six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And FINALLY - DAY 12!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . with sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the backs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 12 front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . time SIX! . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I don't have all six full sets here. Most of the ornaments are sent to their homes. I am sure that seeing all 72 of them at once would be pretty impressive. But that was not meant to be.
> 
> Still, they look pretty amazing as even a single set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say I am proud is an understatement!
> 
> I still have another thing planned for this set. I also want everyone to know that the Facebook group will still be kept up with. I will be there as will Lynne Andrews, Lynn Barbadora, Vera Souther, and all the members to keep on cheering everyone on and helping them through this amazing project. Lynne still has books available and I will always be selling the ornament pieces. I even have a cute set of charms that you can get to hang on each of the ornaments. They are available on my site here: EMB06 - 12 Days of Christmas Metal Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I know I couldn't have done it without the wonderful friends - old and new - that cheered me on throughout this past year and a half. I think that having these groups in Facebook really is a wonderful thing. As with anything, it is what we make it.
> 
> Remember, too that your goals may not always be reached in the timeframe you initially intended them, but that doesn't diminish the importance of having goals or trying to follow a path that you set for yourself. Sometimes life just slows things down a bit.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Congratulations on getting your 12 days finished! They look beautiful and would certainly brighten up any tree. With all the other stuff you do I think you achieved this goal in great time! When i was carving my last bust the deadline kept getting pushed back but it all got finished in the end.
Hope your summer is going well. It's finally beginning to cool down here though we are still getting lots of wild fires over the Province.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *A Milestone*
> 
> A long time ago, I read that in order to achieve your goals, you need to first set them.
> 
> As simple as it sounds, how many times is the list of things we wish to accomplish undefined and 'blurry'? How many times are we flying by the seat of our collective pants and not really sure exactly what we intend to accomplish?
> 
> When this happens to me, I must admit that not only do I not achieve as much as I would like, but I feel a higher level of stress as well.
> 
> About a year and a half ago (around November of 2015, I believe) I purchased a book from Lynne Andrews called Christmas Blessings. (You can find the book here: Christmas Blessings Book) When I received the book, I knew that I HAD to make this adorable set of "12 Days of Christmas" ornaments. In fact, I needed to make several sets so I could give them to my close family members and friends. But being that late in the season, along with the fact that they are incredibly detailed meant that realistically I wouldn't be able to complete them by that Christmas.
> 
> But then I had an idea . . .
> 
> What if I gave the first day as a gift for 2015 Christmas and then painted one each month so that by the NEXT year the set would be complete? That way, I would only need to create six ornaments each month and I would be able to send extra little things along with the ornaments to the families that lived afar (my daughter, my son's family, my dear friend's family). It would be a gift that would be received all year long and "keep Christmas in their hearts." It seemed like a great plan and a great goal that was truly attainable.
> 
> When I blogged about this idea way back then, I noticed that there were many others who had this book or who wanted to join in and create along with me. I set up a Facebook Support Group which I called "12 Days of Christmas Ornaments by Lynne Andrews - We are Making Them!" and the response was amazing. So many others wanted to join me in this venture.
> 
> While I loved the beautiful porcelain ornaments that Lynne used to make her samples, they were just not practical for me to use them for my purpose. After all - many of them needed to be mailed and the chance of them getting broken in the process was high. Besides - they were a bit costly considering that I would need a total of 72 of them to complete the six sets. But being a designer and a woodworker, that wasn't a problem. I drew up a design that I thought looked nice and would accommodate the designs as beautifully as the porcelain ornaments. After posting my finished "Day 1" ornaments on my blog here I began receiving requests for the ornaments, so I put them on my site here: SLDPK129 Elegant Bevel-Cut Ornaments Wood Kit. They really became popular quickly and I have been making them ever since.
> 
> The rest, as they say, is history . . .
> 
> I did pretty well with keeping things 'on schedule' until we found a house to move into last summer. I had kept on the 'one a month' timeline pretty much and was mailing them out regularly on time. But when we moved, it kind of blew things out of the water. The two plus months of moving, settling and organizing took its toll and I found it impossible to keep up. Things fell behind.
> 
> Normally, this would have bothered me tremendously. But knowing that those who were receiving the ornament sets fully understood that it wasn't just that I was "lazy" or "slacking" helped a great deal. After all - these were the people that I love most and they love me too and all of them assured me that they were patient. This is why I wanted to gift them with such a nice thing in the first place.
> 
> During the autumn, I nearly caught up. I was working on my "Day 10" ornaments early in December and had thoughts of actually finishing by the holidays. But then I lost my little kitty friend Pancakes and my other kitty Richard became gravely ill and it took all the wind out of my sails. I just couldn't do it.
> 
> By setting goals, it doesn't mean that something 'bad' happens if you don't reach them exactly when you intend to do so. I think that if you hold yourself fast to your goals and don't allow for deviation, they can be stressful and detrimental. As I get older, I realize that 'life happens' and that everything doesn't always turn out just as we want. We may have the best of intentions, but we also need to allow for other factors to enter into things. We need to be kind to ourselves and realize that sometimes there are other priorities that take precedence.
> 
> It took a while for me to figure this out. As I grow older, I realize more and more that certain things are more important than others. I think it is part of growing.
> 
> In any case, I am finally to the point where I can say that I FINISHED with all 12 Days! What a huge milestone that is for me!
> 
> I don't believe I showed the "Day 11" ornaments, so I will show them here now, too. . .
> 
> Eleven Pipers Piping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with the others, all have sparkles on the center parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . both sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . times six:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And FINALLY - DAY 12!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . with sparkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the backs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 12 front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . time SIX! . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I don't have all six full sets here. Most of the ornaments are sent to their homes. I am sure that seeing all 72 of them at once would be pretty impressive. But that was not meant to be.
> 
> Still, they look pretty amazing as even a single set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say I am proud is an understatement!
> 
> I still have another thing planned for this set. I also want everyone to know that the Facebook group will still be kept up with. I will be there as will Lynne Andrews, Lynn Barbadora, Vera Souther, and all the members to keep on cheering everyone on and helping them through this amazing project. Lynne still has books available and I will always be selling the ornament pieces. I even have a cute set of charms that you can get to hang on each of the ornaments. They are available on my site here: EMB06 - 12 Days of Christmas Metal Charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed seeing this project come to life. I know I couldn't have done it without the wonderful friends - old and new - that cheered me on throughout this past year and a half. I think that having these groups in Facebook really is a wonderful thing. As with anything, it is what we make it.
> 
> Remember, too that your goals may not always be reached in the timeframe you initially intended them, but that doesn't diminish the importance of having goals or trying to follow a path that you set for yourself. Sometimes life just slows things down a bit.
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Monday to you all!


Hello to you, Anna! I hope you are enjoying your summer. It is busy here and I have been playing 'catch-up' most of the time. But it is fun.

I hope you remain clear of those fires. It is so sad to read of them. Take care and enjoy these nice days. They seem to pass so quickly. Soon winter will be upon us. 

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Tall Ships*

Yesterday I did something I rarely do - I took the day 'off'.

There were several reasons that I did this. Lately, things have been busier than ever and I was beginning to feel a bit overwhelmed. After many years of having my own business, I realize that working seven days a week - even when we are busy - isn't always the best answer to getting caught up. Sometimes it is best to take a step back and rest and do something completely unrelated to 'work'. No matter how much we like what we do, we all need a change of pace every now and again.

Another reason I took a break was that it was my birthday. While that in itself isn't a reason to stop the world, as we all were "born", I thought it would be a nice excuse to do some slacking. Over the years, I have viewed my birthday as a wonderful thing (when I was a child) to something that I really didn't enjoy (in my 40's) and now as a reason for reflection and gratitude. Perhaps as we get older, we realize what a gift each day can be - especially when we have our health - and appreciate all the things that life can bring us, as well as the gift of life itself. To me, it is a time to enjoy all the simple things that we may take for granted, and take time from the busy lives we have to be grateful. It sounds simple, yet rings true for me.

And finally, several weeks ago I found out that the fleet of "Tall Ships" would be porting in nearby Digby harbor for two days. They would be arriving on my birthday and leaving the next day. This is something that as fellow creative people (as I feel most of my readers are) will appreciate. The beauty and craftsmanship of these magnificent vessels are undeniable. Seeing so many of them this way is a once in a lifetime opportunity that I didn't want to miss. It was meant to be.

The day was warm and sunny. The weather perfect for an adventure such as this. I had been looking forward to it since I heard they were coming and I couldn't wait to see them.

The tide was very low when we were there, which meant that we had to look 'down' to the ships from the dock, but other than that everything was just perfect for seeing the wonderful festival!










We were greeted by a banner and a beautifully painted trailer for the Bluenose II - a tall ship that generally resides in Nova Scotia:










Then we walked onto the wharf to see the first of many ships. Unfortunately, they didn't have their sails up in port, but it was still awesome to see the beautiful workmanship on them:










I didn't see the name on the first ship, but it was really a beauty, with its towering masts:










It even had a 'ship's kitty' aboard! (Leave it to me to find a cat in all of this!)










The next ship on that side was the Bluenose II. What a beautiful deck!!










We were so close it was difficult to get photographs of the entire ship. It was like taking a picture of an elephant from three feet away! But then one more ship came into the harbor . . .










As it approached the dock, it disappeared below because the tide was so low. But you can get a feel of its size by the huge masts that loomed:










I walked to the side to see its final approach and watch it tie up:










It turned out to be the Lord Nelson. Another beauty!










While there were eight ships at the dock, it was crowded and difficult to distinguish them in photos, being so close to them. But I did get a shot of these two ships that I didn't get the name of:










I even saw a couple of pirates. This one agreed to take a picture. I look kind of goofy, but I was so thrilled I didn't think much about it. 










To me, it was one of the best days I could have had. They also had tours of the ships where you could board them later in the evening but just seeing them this close was enough for me. We see ships like these in movies all the time and I don't think we realize the artistry and scope of them. Watching the Lord Nelson sliding to the dock - so big, yet so graceful - was thrilling. I wish I would have been able to see it with its sails up. But maybe another time.

All in all, it was a lovely day.

After the ships, I got to go visit Ellen, my "Canadian Mom" who had spent the last two weeks in the hospital with a heart attack. She finally went home on Monday and we stopped at her cabin where she was convalescing to say hello and wish her a happy birthday, too. Her birthday is Friday and we always celebrate together. I know it will be a quiet one for her as well this year, as she will be recovering from her ordeal. It was comforting to see her and give her a hug.

We had a nice dinner and came home and had a quiet evening. I came home to read all the wonderful birthday wishes from my Facebook friends and family. It made me realize just how many wonderful friends I have made through Facebook and my blog here. You all enrich my life a great deal.

Today it is back to work and shipping out orders. I have new orders to make as well and I will be working on them. Tomorrow I will have more exciting news about our business. I hope you come back to read about it.

I hope you enjoyed my pictures of the beautiful ships. It is nice to take some time to enjoy the wonderful things in our lives sometimes. You never know . . . you may even get to hug a pirate!

Happy Wednesday to you all.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Tall Ships*
> 
> Yesterday I did something I rarely do - I took the day 'off'.
> 
> There were several reasons that I did this. Lately, things have been busier than ever and I was beginning to feel a bit overwhelmed. After many years of having my own business, I realize that working seven days a week - even when we are busy - isn't always the best answer to getting caught up. Sometimes it is best to take a step back and rest and do something completely unrelated to 'work'. No matter how much we like what we do, we all need a change of pace every now and again.
> 
> Another reason I took a break was that it was my birthday. While that in itself isn't a reason to stop the world, as we all were "born", I thought it would be a nice excuse to do some slacking. Over the years, I have viewed my birthday as a wonderful thing (when I was a child) to something that I really didn't enjoy (in my 40's) and now as a reason for reflection and gratitude. Perhaps as we get older, we realize what a gift each day can be - especially when we have our health - and appreciate all the things that life can bring us, as well as the gift of life itself. To me, it is a time to enjoy all the simple things that we may take for granted, and take time from the busy lives we have to be grateful. It sounds simple, yet rings true for me.
> 
> And finally, several weeks ago I found out that the fleet of "Tall Ships" would be porting in nearby Digby harbor for two days. They would be arriving on my birthday and leaving the next day. This is something that as fellow creative people (as I feel most of my readers are) will appreciate. The beauty and craftsmanship of these magnificent vessels are undeniable. Seeing so many of them this way is a once in a lifetime opportunity that I didn't want to miss. It was meant to be.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny. The weather perfect for an adventure such as this. I had been looking forward to it since I heard they were coming and I couldn't wait to see them.
> 
> The tide was very low when we were there, which meant that we had to look 'down' to the ships from the dock, but other than that everything was just perfect for seeing the wonderful festival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were greeted by a banner and a beautifully painted trailer for the Bluenose II - a tall ship that generally resides in Nova Scotia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we walked onto the wharf to see the first of many ships. Unfortunately, they didn't have their sails up in port, but it was still awesome to see the beautiful workmanship on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the name on the first ship, but it was really a beauty, with its towering masts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even had a 'ship's kitty' aboard! (Leave it to me to find a cat in all of this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ship on that side was the Bluenose II. What a beautiful deck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so close it was difficult to get photographs of the entire ship. It was like taking a picture of an elephant from three feet away! But then one more ship came into the harbor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it approached the dock, it disappeared below because the tide was so low. But you can get a feel of its size by the huge masts that loomed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked to the side to see its final approach and watch it tie up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be the Lord Nelson. Another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were eight ships at the dock, it was crowded and difficult to distinguish them in photos, being so close to them. But I did get a shot of these two ships that I didn't get the name of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw a couple of pirates. This one agreed to take a picture. I look kind of goofy, but I was so thrilled I didn't think much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it was one of the best days I could have had. They also had tours of the ships where you could board them later in the evening but just seeing them this close was enough for me. We see ships like these in movies all the time and I don't think we realize the artistry and scope of them. Watching the Lord Nelson sliding to the dock - so big, yet so graceful - was thrilling. I wish I would have been able to see it with its sails up. But maybe another time.
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely day.
> 
> After the ships, I got to go visit Ellen, my "Canadian Mom" who had spent the last two weeks in the hospital with a heart attack. She finally went home on Monday and we stopped at her cabin where she was convalescing to say hello and wish her a happy birthday, too. Her birthday is Friday and we always celebrate together. I know it will be a quiet one for her as well this year, as she will be recovering from her ordeal. It was comforting to see her and give her a hug.
> 
> We had a nice dinner and came home and had a quiet evening. I came home to read all the wonderful birthday wishes from my Facebook friends and family. It made me realize just how many wonderful friends I have made through Facebook and my blog here. You all enrich my life a great deal.
> 
> Today it is back to work and shipping out orders. I have new orders to make as well and I will be working on them. Tomorrow I will have more exciting news about our business. I hope you come back to read about it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my pictures of the beautiful ships. It is nice to take some time to enjoy the wonderful things in our lives sometimes. You never know . . . you may even get to hug a pirate!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all.


Sounds like you had a superb day, and that's great. Beautiful examples of woodworking.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Tall Ships*
> 
> Yesterday I did something I rarely do - I took the day 'off'.
> 
> There were several reasons that I did this. Lately, things have been busier than ever and I was beginning to feel a bit overwhelmed. After many years of having my own business, I realize that working seven days a week - even when we are busy - isn't always the best answer to getting caught up. Sometimes it is best to take a step back and rest and do something completely unrelated to 'work'. No matter how much we like what we do, we all need a change of pace every now and again.
> 
> Another reason I took a break was that it was my birthday. While that in itself isn't a reason to stop the world, as we all were "born", I thought it would be a nice excuse to do some slacking. Over the years, I have viewed my birthday as a wonderful thing (when I was a child) to something that I really didn't enjoy (in my 40's) and now as a reason for reflection and gratitude. Perhaps as we get older, we realize what a gift each day can be - especially when we have our health - and appreciate all the things that life can bring us, as well as the gift of life itself. To me, it is a time to enjoy all the simple things that we may take for granted, and take time from the busy lives we have to be grateful. It sounds simple, yet rings true for me.
> 
> And finally, several weeks ago I found out that the fleet of "Tall Ships" would be porting in nearby Digby harbor for two days. They would be arriving on my birthday and leaving the next day. This is something that as fellow creative people (as I feel most of my readers are) will appreciate. The beauty and craftsmanship of these magnificent vessels are undeniable. Seeing so many of them this way is a once in a lifetime opportunity that I didn't want to miss. It was meant to be.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny. The weather perfect for an adventure such as this. I had been looking forward to it since I heard they were coming and I couldn't wait to see them.
> 
> The tide was very low when we were there, which meant that we had to look 'down' to the ships from the dock, but other than that everything was just perfect for seeing the wonderful festival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were greeted by a banner and a beautifully painted trailer for the Bluenose II - a tall ship that generally resides in Nova Scotia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we walked onto the wharf to see the first of many ships. Unfortunately, they didn't have their sails up in port, but it was still awesome to see the beautiful workmanship on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the name on the first ship, but it was really a beauty, with its towering masts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even had a 'ship's kitty' aboard! (Leave it to me to find a cat in all of this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ship on that side was the Bluenose II. What a beautiful deck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so close it was difficult to get photographs of the entire ship. It was like taking a picture of an elephant from three feet away! But then one more ship came into the harbor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it approached the dock, it disappeared below because the tide was so low. But you can get a feel of its size by the huge masts that loomed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked to the side to see its final approach and watch it tie up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be the Lord Nelson. Another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were eight ships at the dock, it was crowded and difficult to distinguish them in photos, being so close to them. But I did get a shot of these two ships that I didn't get the name of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw a couple of pirates. This one agreed to take a picture. I look kind of goofy, but I was so thrilled I didn't think much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it was one of the best days I could have had. They also had tours of the ships where you could board them later in the evening but just seeing them this close was enough for me. We see ships like these in movies all the time and I don't think we realize the artistry and scope of them. Watching the Lord Nelson sliding to the dock - so big, yet so graceful - was thrilling. I wish I would have been able to see it with its sails up. But maybe another time.
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely day.
> 
> After the ships, I got to go visit Ellen, my "Canadian Mom" who had spent the last two weeks in the hospital with a heart attack. She finally went home on Monday and we stopped at her cabin where she was convalescing to say hello and wish her a happy birthday, too. Her birthday is Friday and we always celebrate together. I know it will be a quiet one for her as well this year, as she will be recovering from her ordeal. It was comforting to see her and give her a hug.
> 
> We had a nice dinner and came home and had a quiet evening. I came home to read all the wonderful birthday wishes from my Facebook friends and family. It made me realize just how many wonderful friends I have made through Facebook and my blog here. You all enrich my life a great deal.
> 
> Today it is back to work and shipping out orders. I have new orders to make as well and I will be working on them. Tomorrow I will have more exciting news about our business. I hope you come back to read about it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my pictures of the beautiful ships. It is nice to take some time to enjoy the wonderful things in our lives sometimes. You never know . . . you may even get to hug a pirate!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all.


Happy Birthday to you, what a grand experience, once in a lifetime experience, the Birthday you celebrated today was also a once in a lifetime experience. A real double wammy. To day was our wedding anniversary, we took our daughter and grand daughter to the airport to fly back to Toronto, visited a kangaroo farm, took a scenic drive, Jo got some nice clothes for 70% of the sale price, had a nice Mexican supper and treat at DQ, So our day was great too. Just Smell the roses on special days. The last picture is great too, must have been a sunny summer as your hair looks blonder. Ha Ha.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Tall Ships*
> 
> Yesterday I did something I rarely do - I took the day 'off'.
> 
> There were several reasons that I did this. Lately, things have been busier than ever and I was beginning to feel a bit overwhelmed. After many years of having my own business, I realize that working seven days a week - even when we are busy - isn't always the best answer to getting caught up. Sometimes it is best to take a step back and rest and do something completely unrelated to 'work'. No matter how much we like what we do, we all need a change of pace every now and again.
> 
> Another reason I took a break was that it was my birthday. While that in itself isn't a reason to stop the world, as we all were "born", I thought it would be a nice excuse to do some slacking. Over the years, I have viewed my birthday as a wonderful thing (when I was a child) to something that I really didn't enjoy (in my 40's) and now as a reason for reflection and gratitude. Perhaps as we get older, we realize what a gift each day can be - especially when we have our health - and appreciate all the things that life can bring us, as well as the gift of life itself. To me, it is a time to enjoy all the simple things that we may take for granted, and take time from the busy lives we have to be grateful. It sounds simple, yet rings true for me.
> 
> And finally, several weeks ago I found out that the fleet of "Tall Ships" would be porting in nearby Digby harbor for two days. They would be arriving on my birthday and leaving the next day. This is something that as fellow creative people (as I feel most of my readers are) will appreciate. The beauty and craftsmanship of these magnificent vessels are undeniable. Seeing so many of them this way is a once in a lifetime opportunity that I didn't want to miss. It was meant to be.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny. The weather perfect for an adventure such as this. I had been looking forward to it since I heard they were coming and I couldn't wait to see them.
> 
> The tide was very low when we were there, which meant that we had to look 'down' to the ships from the dock, but other than that everything was just perfect for seeing the wonderful festival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were greeted by a banner and a beautifully painted trailer for the Bluenose II - a tall ship that generally resides in Nova Scotia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we walked onto the wharf to see the first of many ships. Unfortunately, they didn't have their sails up in port, but it was still awesome to see the beautiful workmanship on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the name on the first ship, but it was really a beauty, with its towering masts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even had a 'ship's kitty' aboard! (Leave it to me to find a cat in all of this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ship on that side was the Bluenose II. What a beautiful deck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so close it was difficult to get photographs of the entire ship. It was like taking a picture of an elephant from three feet away! But then one more ship came into the harbor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it approached the dock, it disappeared below because the tide was so low. But you can get a feel of its size by the huge masts that loomed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked to the side to see its final approach and watch it tie up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be the Lord Nelson. Another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were eight ships at the dock, it was crowded and difficult to distinguish them in photos, being so close to them. But I did get a shot of these two ships that I didn't get the name of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw a couple of pirates. This one agreed to take a picture. I look kind of goofy, but I was so thrilled I didn't think much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it was one of the best days I could have had. They also had tours of the ships where you could board them later in the evening but just seeing them this close was enough for me. We see ships like these in movies all the time and I don't think we realize the artistry and scope of them. Watching the Lord Nelson sliding to the dock - so big, yet so graceful - was thrilling. I wish I would have been able to see it with its sails up. But maybe another time.
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely day.
> 
> After the ships, I got to go visit Ellen, my "Canadian Mom" who had spent the last two weeks in the hospital with a heart attack. She finally went home on Monday and we stopped at her cabin where she was convalescing to say hello and wish her a happy birthday, too. Her birthday is Friday and we always celebrate together. I know it will be a quiet one for her as well this year, as she will be recovering from her ordeal. It was comforting to see her and give her a hug.
> 
> We had a nice dinner and came home and had a quiet evening. I came home to read all the wonderful birthday wishes from my Facebook friends and family. It made me realize just how many wonderful friends I have made through Facebook and my blog here. You all enrich my life a great deal.
> 
> Today it is back to work and shipping out orders. I have new orders to make as well and I will be working on them. Tomorrow I will have more exciting news about our business. I hope you come back to read about it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my pictures of the beautiful ships. It is nice to take some time to enjoy the wonderful things in our lives sometimes. You never know . . . you may even get to hug a pirate!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all.


Happy Birthday Sheila! What a great way to celebrate. The tall ships are fascinating. We've had them a few times in Steveston and on one of festivals some years ago, Jim and I got some great photos of them sailing back out to sea. A beautiful sight!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Tall Ships*
> 
> Yesterday I did something I rarely do - I took the day 'off'.
> 
> There were several reasons that I did this. Lately, things have been busier than ever and I was beginning to feel a bit overwhelmed. After many years of having my own business, I realize that working seven days a week - even when we are busy - isn't always the best answer to getting caught up. Sometimes it is best to take a step back and rest and do something completely unrelated to 'work'. No matter how much we like what we do, we all need a change of pace every now and again.
> 
> Another reason I took a break was that it was my birthday. While that in itself isn't a reason to stop the world, as we all were "born", I thought it would be a nice excuse to do some slacking. Over the years, I have viewed my birthday as a wonderful thing (when I was a child) to something that I really didn't enjoy (in my 40's) and now as a reason for reflection and gratitude. Perhaps as we get older, we realize what a gift each day can be - especially when we have our health - and appreciate all the things that life can bring us, as well as the gift of life itself. To me, it is a time to enjoy all the simple things that we may take for granted, and take time from the busy lives we have to be grateful. It sounds simple, yet rings true for me.
> 
> And finally, several weeks ago I found out that the fleet of "Tall Ships" would be porting in nearby Digby harbor for two days. They would be arriving on my birthday and leaving the next day. This is something that as fellow creative people (as I feel most of my readers are) will appreciate. The beauty and craftsmanship of these magnificent vessels are undeniable. Seeing so many of them this way is a once in a lifetime opportunity that I didn't want to miss. It was meant to be.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny. The weather perfect for an adventure such as this. I had been looking forward to it since I heard they were coming and I couldn't wait to see them.
> 
> The tide was very low when we were there, which meant that we had to look 'down' to the ships from the dock, but other than that everything was just perfect for seeing the wonderful festival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were greeted by a banner and a beautifully painted trailer for the Bluenose II - a tall ship that generally resides in Nova Scotia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we walked onto the wharf to see the first of many ships. Unfortunately, they didn't have their sails up in port, but it was still awesome to see the beautiful workmanship on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the name on the first ship, but it was really a beauty, with its towering masts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even had a 'ship's kitty' aboard! (Leave it to me to find a cat in all of this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ship on that side was the Bluenose II. What a beautiful deck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so close it was difficult to get photographs of the entire ship. It was like taking a picture of an elephant from three feet away! But then one more ship came into the harbor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it approached the dock, it disappeared below because the tide was so low. But you can get a feel of its size by the huge masts that loomed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked to the side to see its final approach and watch it tie up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be the Lord Nelson. Another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were eight ships at the dock, it was crowded and difficult to distinguish them in photos, being so close to them. But I did get a shot of these two ships that I didn't get the name of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw a couple of pirates. This one agreed to take a picture. I look kind of goofy, but I was so thrilled I didn't think much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it was one of the best days I could have had. They also had tours of the ships where you could board them later in the evening but just seeing them this close was enough for me. We see ships like these in movies all the time and I don't think we realize the artistry and scope of them. Watching the Lord Nelson sliding to the dock - so big, yet so graceful - was thrilling. I wish I would have been able to see it with its sails up. But maybe another time.
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely day.
> 
> After the ships, I got to go visit Ellen, my "Canadian Mom" who had spent the last two weeks in the hospital with a heart attack. She finally went home on Monday and we stopped at her cabin where she was convalescing to say hello and wish her a happy birthday, too. Her birthday is Friday and we always celebrate together. I know it will be a quiet one for her as well this year, as she will be recovering from her ordeal. It was comforting to see her and give her a hug.
> 
> We had a nice dinner and came home and had a quiet evening. I came home to read all the wonderful birthday wishes from my Facebook friends and family. It made me realize just how many wonderful friends I have made through Facebook and my blog here. You all enrich my life a great deal.
> 
> Today it is back to work and shipping out orders. I have new orders to make as well and I will be working on them. Tomorrow I will have more exciting news about our business. I hope you come back to read about it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my pictures of the beautiful ships. It is nice to take some time to enjoy the wonderful things in our lives sometimes. You never know . . . you may even get to hug a pirate!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all.


Thank you, all! I apologize for my tardiness in replying, as I was catching up the last two days on the orders that had accumulated over the past couple of days. I am not complaining in the least about this, as business has really been great, but I have to stay away from my computer in order to keep focused on things. It is a pledge I made to myself when I realized the amount of time I spent getting 'lost' on the internet. 

It was a wonderful day and experience to see the ships. I am so glad I went! I am also so happy to visit my friend, Ellen. Although she looked tired and frail, it was good to see her home and I know she will do her best to recover fully.

It sounds like you had a great experience, Brian. I like that you get around so much. I am such a homebody - especially since Richard (the cat) has been ill. I don't feel good about leaving so it is nice to see places through my friends' eyes. (By the way - that is my hair's real color. I have never colored my hair at all. It does lighten up in the summer quite a bit. Now I am getting help from the greyish hair underneath.  I don't mind, though. It is what it is. I am not fussy for hair and fancy nails and so forth. Too many other things to worry about. It gives me more money for 'supplies'  )

Anna - I wish I could have seen the sails up on them. I am sure it is spectacular! But they were there until the next day, so no chance of it for me. I can't complain, though. It was still beautiful!

Thanks, everyone for the birthday wishes. It was low-key and happy!

Sheila


----------



## b3528294

scrollgirl said:


> *Tall Ships*
> 
> Yesterday I did something I rarely do - I took the day 'off'.
> 
> There were several reasons that I did this. Lately, things have been busier than ever and I was beginning to feel a bit overwhelmed. After many years of having my own business, I realize that working seven days a week - even when we are busy - isn't always the best answer to getting caught up. Sometimes it is best to take a step back and rest and do something completely unrelated to 'work'. No matter how much we like what we do, we all need a change of pace every now and again.
> 
> Another reason I took a break was that it was my birthday. While that in itself isn't a reason to stop the world, as we all were "born", I thought it would be a nice excuse to do some slacking. Over the years, I have viewed my birthday as a wonderful thing (when I was a child) to something that I really didn't enjoy (in my 40's) and now as a reason for reflection and gratitude. Perhaps as we get older, we realize what a gift each day can be - especially when we have our health - and appreciate all the things that life can bring us, as well as the gift of life itself. To me, it is a time to enjoy all the simple things that we may take for granted, and take time from the busy lives we have to be grateful. It sounds simple, yet rings true for me.
> 
> And finally, several weeks ago I found out that the fleet of "Tall Ships" would be porting in nearby Digby harbor for two days. They would be arriving on my birthday and leaving the next day. This is something that as fellow creative people (as I feel most of my readers are) will appreciate. The beauty and craftsmanship of these magnificent vessels are undeniable. Seeing so many of them this way is a once in a lifetime opportunity that I didn't want to miss. It was meant to be.
> 
> The day was warm and sunny. The weather perfect for an adventure such as this. I had been looking forward to it since I heard they were coming and I couldn't wait to see them.
> 
> The tide was very low when we were there, which meant that we had to look 'down' to the ships from the dock, but other than that everything was just perfect for seeing the wonderful festival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were greeted by a banner and a beautifully painted trailer for the Bluenose II - a tall ship that generally resides in Nova Scotia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we walked onto the wharf to see the first of many ships. Unfortunately, they didn't have their sails up in port, but it was still awesome to see the beautiful workmanship on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the name on the first ship, but it was really a beauty, with its towering masts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even had a 'ship's kitty' aboard! (Leave it to me to find a cat in all of this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ship on that side was the Bluenose II. What a beautiful deck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so close it was difficult to get photographs of the entire ship. It was like taking a picture of an elephant from three feet away! But then one more ship came into the harbor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it approached the dock, it disappeared below because the tide was so low. But you can get a feel of its size by the huge masts that loomed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked to the side to see its final approach and watch it tie up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be the Lord Nelson. Another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there were eight ships at the dock, it was crowded and difficult to distinguish them in photos, being so close to them. But I did get a shot of these two ships that I didn't get the name of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw a couple of pirates. This one agreed to take a picture. I look kind of goofy, but I was so thrilled I didn't think much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it was one of the best days I could have had. They also had tours of the ships where you could board them later in the evening but just seeing them this close was enough for me. We see ships like these in movies all the time and I don't think we realize the artistry and scope of them. Watching the Lord Nelson sliding to the dock - so big, yet so graceful - was thrilling. I wish I would have been able to see it with its sails up. But maybe another time.
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely day.
> 
> After the ships, I got to go visit Ellen, my "Canadian Mom" who had spent the last two weeks in the hospital with a heart attack. She finally went home on Monday and we stopped at her cabin where she was convalescing to say hello and wish her a happy birthday, too. Her birthday is Friday and we always celebrate together. I know it will be a quiet one for her as well this year, as she will be recovering from her ordeal. It was comforting to see her and give her a hug.
> 
> We had a nice dinner and came home and had a quiet evening. I came home to read all the wonderful birthday wishes from my Facebook friends and family. It made me realize just how many wonderful friends I have made through Facebook and my blog here. You all enrich my life a great deal.
> 
> Today it is back to work and shipping out orders. I have new orders to make as well and I will be working on them. Tomorrow I will have more exciting news about our business. I hope you come back to read about it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my pictures of the beautiful ships. It is nice to take some time to enjoy the wonderful things in our lives sometimes. You never know . . . you may even get to hug a pirate!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all.


I like all the pictures


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Changes*

Try as I may, it just hasn't been possible for me to write and blog the way I used to. There just aren't enough hours in the day.

It is funny, but we work so hard to achieve a level of 'success' and sometimes we don't realize that along with those successes come added responsibility and time. It isn't as if I didn't know this. I just perhaps didn't foresee that the path to succeeding required as much additional time as it does.

That isn't a complaint, mind you, but more so an explanation. I am settling on the reality that at this point in my life and business, at best I will be able to post only once or twice a week. I see nothing wrong with that, and I am sure that most of you agree. The past several months have been spotty at best regarding posting though and I have had many, many notes and letters asking why. I am happy to say that it is because things are going well and the business is evolving. I have always stated that life is like a kaleidoscope - constantly evolving and changing patterns. This is just the next step for me. My days of 'morning musings' will just have to be limited a bit. While I love posting and I love hearing back from you all, the blogs take on the average about two hours each to prepare the photos, write and post. I just don't have the luxury of those two hours in the mornings anymore. But both Keith and I truly thank you all for that. If we weren't growing, it wouldn't be an issue.

As usual, things have been crazy/busy lately. It has been a summer that has passed in a blink of an eye it seems and it is surprising to me that the mornings are so crisp and cool already. Autumn is knocking at our door.

Keith has been working so hard on dividing the website into two complete entities. For my woodworking followers, Sheila Landry Designs (www.sheilalandrydesigns.com) will look pretty much the same:










The only difference is that it will be "cleaner" and easier to navigate. The painting patterns and surfaces have all been removed from that address and placed on the new site for my painting followers. I call that site "Tole Painting Designs" (www.tolepaintingdesigns.com) and when you get there, it will look like this:










This site contains all the painting patterns, surfaces, and embellishments that we have to offer. It has categories for patterns, general surfaces, other designers' surfaces, and kits and combos clearly marked so there is no confusion. It was getting to the point where many of the painters would order scroll sawing patterns, thinking they were surfaces that they could paint on. While that would be nice, we were constantly having to explain that in order to cut the pieces, it would require several hours of work, as scrollers know how much time is involved in cutting fretwork. It led to a bit of frustration on all parts and since the painting side of the business has grown so much recently, we felt it was time to do the split. We feel it will make it easier and better for everyone.

I give Keith a huge amount of credit because he has been the one setting things up and moving things. He strives for perfection and "consistency" throughout the site(s) and with over 1000 products to sort through, classify, move, and link, it has been a monumental task. In seeing the result of the two sites, I am absolutely thrilled and proud of both of them. We ask if you see any errors to please contact us so we can fix them. While we think everything is good and has been running smoothly, there are usually some hidden broken links or little glitches that may need attention. If you don't tell us, we won't know.

For the woodworkers, things will run as usual. I will be copying the blog from one site to the next and posting it in both places. As far as our semi-monthly newsletter, things will be the same.

I am however asking my PAINTING followers to SUBSCRIBE to the newsletter through the Tole Painting Designs painting site (Newsletter signup). Once you do so, please unsubscribe to the Sheila Landry Designs one. That way if I have specific offers for either the painters or the scrollers, you will only receive the notification that is relevant to you. I believe this will also make things simpler for everyone. Plus, it will give you a chance to see the new site. I am really happy with it. (We are sending a newsletter out today, so if you are on our list, you should be receiving one. It will probably pretty much say what I am saying here but in more detail.)

In other news, Keith has two new designs for you to enjoy.

the first one is a custom wedding/anniversary pattern that we think you will like:










His SLDKC04 plaque allows you to make these beautiful plaques with your own names and dates added. This is great for you, your family, or your customers. The instructions are explained on the product page. We think they are beautiful and will be extremely popular as gifts this upcoming holiday season.

His other new design is a rendition of a common saying that we all can probably relate to:










The SLDK735 - Chocolate is the Answer plaque pattern comes with two versions. With all my 'chocolate-loving' friends, I think this one will be a big hit! (Dark for me, please!)

Both patterns are available on the Sheila Landry Designs woodworking site.

For my painting followers, I have LOTS of new surfaces. (I believe there are actually TEN new ornaments sets and plaques for you to create with!) Here is a sample of some of the smaller ornaments:










I also 'supersized' these shapes, as well as some others for larger plaques for you to paint on. Here is an example of just one of the classic shapes:










(This product is SLDPK175 - Large Portrait Oval Beveled Plaque wood kit.)

I purposely made a larger size inner diameter for the plaques in this series (as well as the ornament series) so that you can have a nice area to create in. The beautiful frame lends itself to an endless array of styles and designs, from Gothic to floral or geometric. They will be a joy to paint! I have several designs planned on these surfaces myself, so look forward to seeing them emerging soon. I can't wait to see what YOU all do with them as well. Please send me photos of your paintings on them!

All in all, it is a pretty big expansion of things. I hope you all understand why I am not blogging as much and stay in touch with the newsletter. I always love to hear from you, too, and I really try to answer everyone promptly. You are all why we love what we do so much. You make our 'jobs' personal and we do feel good to know so many of you as friends.

As a final thought for today, I will show you a quick shot of something that I am working on as a project for Toletown. For those of you who read, you know that I create several designs for Toletown each year. They are a wonderful online community for painters and offer patterns, instructional videos, and friendship. I love working with them and I love contributing to their site. This project will have a video with it to take the painters through certain steps of the painting process.










It took me three tries to get this background how I wanted it to be. But I stuck with it and I am happy. Just wait until you see what I have in store for it. 

That is about all I have to say for now. I will try to blog more often, as I have new creations to share. I am getting a 'handle' on my cutting and finally catching up, but with the busy season coming up, one never knows what tomorrow will bring. All I can say is "I do my best" to be here. 

Thank you all for sticking with me. I once again urge my painting friends to join that mailing list. It will put you in the place you should be in our little creative world here and assure you that you are receiving content that is relevant to your taste and creativity.

Happy Monday to you all! (Watch for your newsletter later!)


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Changes*
> 
> Try as I may, it just hasn't been possible for me to write and blog the way I used to. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> It is funny, but we work so hard to achieve a level of 'success' and sometimes we don't realize that along with those successes come added responsibility and time. It isn't as if I didn't know this. I just perhaps didn't foresee that the path to succeeding required as much additional time as it does.
> 
> That isn't a complaint, mind you, but more so an explanation. I am settling on the reality that at this point in my life and business, at best I will be able to post only once or twice a week. I see nothing wrong with that, and I am sure that most of you agree. The past several months have been spotty at best regarding posting though and I have had many, many notes and letters asking why. I am happy to say that it is because things are going well and the business is evolving. I have always stated that life is like a kaleidoscope - constantly evolving and changing patterns. This is just the next step for me. My days of 'morning musings' will just have to be limited a bit. While I love posting and I love hearing back from you all, the blogs take on the average about two hours each to prepare the photos, write and post. I just don't have the luxury of those two hours in the mornings anymore. But both Keith and I truly thank you all for that. If we weren't growing, it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> As usual, things have been crazy/busy lately. It has been a summer that has passed in a blink of an eye it seems and it is surprising to me that the mornings are so crisp and cool already. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Keith has been working so hard on dividing the website into two complete entities. For my woodworking followers, Sheila Landry Designs (www.sheilalandrydesigns.com) will look pretty much the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is that it will be "cleaner" and easier to navigate. The painting patterns and surfaces have all been removed from that address and placed on the new site for my painting followers. I call that site "Tole Painting Designs" (www.tolepaintingdesigns.com) and when you get there, it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site contains all the painting patterns, surfaces, and embellishments that we have to offer. It has categories for patterns, general surfaces, other designers' surfaces, and kits and combos clearly marked so there is no confusion. It was getting to the point where many of the painters would order scroll sawing patterns, thinking they were surfaces that they could paint on. While that would be nice, we were constantly having to explain that in order to cut the pieces, it would require several hours of work, as scrollers know how much time is involved in cutting fretwork. It led to a bit of frustration on all parts and since the painting side of the business has grown so much recently, we felt it was time to do the split. We feel it will make it easier and better for everyone.
> 
> I give Keith a huge amount of credit because he has been the one setting things up and moving things. He strives for perfection and "consistency" throughout the site(s) and with over 1000 products to sort through, classify, move, and link, it has been a monumental task. In seeing the result of the two sites, I am absolutely thrilled and proud of both of them. We ask if you see any errors to please contact us so we can fix them. While we think everything is good and has been running smoothly, there are usually some hidden broken links or little glitches that may need attention. If you don't tell us, we won't know.
> 
> For the woodworkers, things will run as usual. I will be copying the blog from one site to the next and posting it in both places. As far as our semi-monthly newsletter, things will be the same.
> 
> I am however asking my PAINTING followers to SUBSCRIBE to the newsletter through the Tole Painting Designs painting site (Newsletter signup). Once you do so, please unsubscribe to the Sheila Landry Designs one. That way if I have specific offers for either the painters or the scrollers, you will only receive the notification that is relevant to you. I believe this will also make things simpler for everyone. Plus, it will give you a chance to see the new site. I am really happy with it. (We are sending a newsletter out today, so if you are on our list, you should be receiving one. It will probably pretty much say what I am saying here but in more detail.)
> 
> In other news, Keith has two new designs for you to enjoy.
> 
> the first one is a custom wedding/anniversary pattern that we think you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDKC04 plaque allows you to make these beautiful plaques with your own names and dates added. This is great for you, your family, or your customers. The instructions are explained on the product page. We think they are beautiful and will be extremely popular as gifts this upcoming holiday season.
> 
> His other new design is a rendition of a common saying that we all can probably relate to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK735 - Chocolate is the Answer plaque pattern comes with two versions. With all my 'chocolate-loving' friends, I think this one will be a big hit! (Dark for me, please!)
> 
> Both patterns are available on the Sheila Landry Designs woodworking site.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have LOTS of new surfaces. (I believe there are actually TEN new ornaments sets and plaques for you to create with!) Here is a sample of some of the smaller ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also 'supersized' these shapes, as well as some others for larger plaques for you to paint on. Here is an example of just one of the classic shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This product is SLDPK175 - Large Portrait Oval Beveled Plaque wood kit.)
> 
> I purposely made a larger size inner diameter for the plaques in this series (as well as the ornament series) so that you can have a nice area to create in. The beautiful frame lends itself to an endless array of styles and designs, from Gothic to floral or geometric. They will be a joy to paint! I have several designs planned on these surfaces myself, so look forward to seeing them emerging soon. I can't wait to see what YOU all do with them as well. Please send me photos of your paintings on them!
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty big expansion of things. I hope you all understand why I am not blogging as much and stay in touch with the newsletter. I always love to hear from you, too, and I really try to answer everyone promptly. You are all why we love what we do so much. You make our 'jobs' personal and we do feel good to know so many of you as friends.
> 
> As a final thought for today, I will show you a quick shot of something that I am working on as a project for Toletown. For those of you who read, you know that I create several designs for Toletown each year. They are a wonderful online community for painters and offer patterns, instructional videos, and friendship. I love working with them and I love contributing to their site. This project will have a video with it to take the painters through certain steps of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me three tries to get this background how I wanted it to be. But I stuck with it and I am happy. Just wait until you see what I have in store for it.
> 
> That is about all I have to say for now. I will try to blog more often, as I have new creations to share. I am getting a 'handle' on my cutting and finally catching up, but with the busy season coming up, one never knows what tomorrow will bring. All I can say is "I do my best" to be here.
> 
> Thank you all for sticking with me. I once again urge my painting friends to join that mailing list. It will put you in the place you should be in our little creative world here and assure you that you are receiving content that is relevant to your taste and creativity.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (Watch for your newsletter later!)


So you are human like the rest of us. I thought you magically touched the keys and bang you had a fantastic blog. I am slow at typing and awkward at getting a posting together. It can take me an hour or two sometimes. The computer gets impatient and goes to sleep and I have to start over. The text seems to be saved but I have to start over with the pictures when I get it up and running again. It happened with my post last night. No need to apologize and feel bad now that we know you are human, we can wait for the gems, but I was wondering at the delay this time though. Wonder no more. I have more time to check now that I am on vacation, but I still wish I was home and could be out in the shop at 5 or 6 in the morning. Wish chocolate was the answer for everything esp. old age, been trying though. We pick up 72% bars from Dollarama and we savor one square each most evening, so it takes a week or so to eat one bar. The rich chocolate flavor stays in your mouth for a long time. Try it, you will like it. We appreciate the work you put into your blogs.


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Changes*
> 
> Try as I may, it just hasn't been possible for me to write and blog the way I used to. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> It is funny, but we work so hard to achieve a level of 'success' and sometimes we don't realize that along with those successes come added responsibility and time. It isn't as if I didn't know this. I just perhaps didn't foresee that the path to succeeding required as much additional time as it does.
> 
> That isn't a complaint, mind you, but more so an explanation. I am settling on the reality that at this point in my life and business, at best I will be able to post only once or twice a week. I see nothing wrong with that, and I am sure that most of you agree. The past several months have been spotty at best regarding posting though and I have had many, many notes and letters asking why. I am happy to say that it is because things are going well and the business is evolving. I have always stated that life is like a kaleidoscope - constantly evolving and changing patterns. This is just the next step for me. My days of 'morning musings' will just have to be limited a bit. While I love posting and I love hearing back from you all, the blogs take on the average about two hours each to prepare the photos, write and post. I just don't have the luxury of those two hours in the mornings anymore. But both Keith and I truly thank you all for that. If we weren't growing, it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> As usual, things have been crazy/busy lately. It has been a summer that has passed in a blink of an eye it seems and it is surprising to me that the mornings are so crisp and cool already. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Keith has been working so hard on dividing the website into two complete entities. For my woodworking followers, Sheila Landry Designs (www.sheilalandrydesigns.com) will look pretty much the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is that it will be "cleaner" and easier to navigate. The painting patterns and surfaces have all been removed from that address and placed on the new site for my painting followers. I call that site "Tole Painting Designs" (www.tolepaintingdesigns.com) and when you get there, it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site contains all the painting patterns, surfaces, and embellishments that we have to offer. It has categories for patterns, general surfaces, other designers' surfaces, and kits and combos clearly marked so there is no confusion. It was getting to the point where many of the painters would order scroll sawing patterns, thinking they were surfaces that they could paint on. While that would be nice, we were constantly having to explain that in order to cut the pieces, it would require several hours of work, as scrollers know how much time is involved in cutting fretwork. It led to a bit of frustration on all parts and since the painting side of the business has grown so much recently, we felt it was time to do the split. We feel it will make it easier and better for everyone.
> 
> I give Keith a huge amount of credit because he has been the one setting things up and moving things. He strives for perfection and "consistency" throughout the site(s) and with over 1000 products to sort through, classify, move, and link, it has been a monumental task. In seeing the result of the two sites, I am absolutely thrilled and proud of both of them. We ask if you see any errors to please contact us so we can fix them. While we think everything is good and has been running smoothly, there are usually some hidden broken links or little glitches that may need attention. If you don't tell us, we won't know.
> 
> For the woodworkers, things will run as usual. I will be copying the blog from one site to the next and posting it in both places. As far as our semi-monthly newsletter, things will be the same.
> 
> I am however asking my PAINTING followers to SUBSCRIBE to the newsletter through the Tole Painting Designs painting site (Newsletter signup). Once you do so, please unsubscribe to the Sheila Landry Designs one. That way if I have specific offers for either the painters or the scrollers, you will only receive the notification that is relevant to you. I believe this will also make things simpler for everyone. Plus, it will give you a chance to see the new site. I am really happy with it. (We are sending a newsletter out today, so if you are on our list, you should be receiving one. It will probably pretty much say what I am saying here but in more detail.)
> 
> In other news, Keith has two new designs for you to enjoy.
> 
> the first one is a custom wedding/anniversary pattern that we think you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDKC04 plaque allows you to make these beautiful plaques with your own names and dates added. This is great for you, your family, or your customers. The instructions are explained on the product page. We think they are beautiful and will be extremely popular as gifts this upcoming holiday season.
> 
> His other new design is a rendition of a common saying that we all can probably relate to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK735 - Chocolate is the Answer plaque pattern comes with two versions. With all my 'chocolate-loving' friends, I think this one will be a big hit! (Dark for me, please!)
> 
> Both patterns are available on the Sheila Landry Designs woodworking site.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have LOTS of new surfaces. (I believe there are actually TEN new ornaments sets and plaques for you to create with!) Here is a sample of some of the smaller ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also 'supersized' these shapes, as well as some others for larger plaques for you to paint on. Here is an example of just one of the classic shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This product is SLDPK175 - Large Portrait Oval Beveled Plaque wood kit.)
> 
> I purposely made a larger size inner diameter for the plaques in this series (as well as the ornament series) so that you can have a nice area to create in. The beautiful frame lends itself to an endless array of styles and designs, from Gothic to floral or geometric. They will be a joy to paint! I have several designs planned on these surfaces myself, so look forward to seeing them emerging soon. I can't wait to see what YOU all do with them as well. Please send me photos of your paintings on them!
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty big expansion of things. I hope you all understand why I am not blogging as much and stay in touch with the newsletter. I always love to hear from you, too, and I really try to answer everyone promptly. You are all why we love what we do so much. You make our 'jobs' personal and we do feel good to know so many of you as friends.
> 
> As a final thought for today, I will show you a quick shot of something that I am working on as a project for Toletown. For those of you who read, you know that I create several designs for Toletown each year. They are a wonderful online community for painters and offer patterns, instructional videos, and friendship. I love working with them and I love contributing to their site. This project will have a video with it to take the painters through certain steps of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me three tries to get this background how I wanted it to be. But I stuck with it and I am happy. Just wait until you see what I have in store for it.
> 
> That is about all I have to say for now. I will try to blog more often, as I have new creations to share. I am getting a 'handle' on my cutting and finally catching up, but with the busy season coming up, one never knows what tomorrow will bring. All I can say is "I do my best" to be here.
> 
> Thank you all for sticking with me. I once again urge my painting friends to join that mailing list. It will put you in the place you should be in our little creative world here and assure you that you are receiving content that is relevant to your taste and creativity.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (Watch for your newsletter later!)


Always interesting to get your blog postings. Love the Chocolate designs.
Keep them coming.


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Changes*
> 
> Try as I may, it just hasn't been possible for me to write and blog the way I used to. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> It is funny, but we work so hard to achieve a level of 'success' and sometimes we don't realize that along with those successes come added responsibility and time. It isn't as if I didn't know this. I just perhaps didn't foresee that the path to succeeding required as much additional time as it does.
> 
> That isn't a complaint, mind you, but more so an explanation. I am settling on the reality that at this point in my life and business, at best I will be able to post only once or twice a week. I see nothing wrong with that, and I am sure that most of you agree. The past several months have been spotty at best regarding posting though and I have had many, many notes and letters asking why. I am happy to say that it is because things are going well and the business is evolving. I have always stated that life is like a kaleidoscope - constantly evolving and changing patterns. This is just the next step for me. My days of 'morning musings' will just have to be limited a bit. While I love posting and I love hearing back from you all, the blogs take on the average about two hours each to prepare the photos, write and post. I just don't have the luxury of those two hours in the mornings anymore. But both Keith and I truly thank you all for that. If we weren't growing, it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> As usual, things have been crazy/busy lately. It has been a summer that has passed in a blink of an eye it seems and it is surprising to me that the mornings are so crisp and cool already. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Keith has been working so hard on dividing the website into two complete entities. For my woodworking followers, Sheila Landry Designs (www.sheilalandrydesigns.com) will look pretty much the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is that it will be "cleaner" and easier to navigate. The painting patterns and surfaces have all been removed from that address and placed on the new site for my painting followers. I call that site "Tole Painting Designs" (www.tolepaintingdesigns.com) and when you get there, it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site contains all the painting patterns, surfaces, and embellishments that we have to offer. It has categories for patterns, general surfaces, other designers' surfaces, and kits and combos clearly marked so there is no confusion. It was getting to the point where many of the painters would order scroll sawing patterns, thinking they were surfaces that they could paint on. While that would be nice, we were constantly having to explain that in order to cut the pieces, it would require several hours of work, as scrollers know how much time is involved in cutting fretwork. It led to a bit of frustration on all parts and since the painting side of the business has grown so much recently, we felt it was time to do the split. We feel it will make it easier and better for everyone.
> 
> I give Keith a huge amount of credit because he has been the one setting things up and moving things. He strives for perfection and "consistency" throughout the site(s) and with over 1000 products to sort through, classify, move, and link, it has been a monumental task. In seeing the result of the two sites, I am absolutely thrilled and proud of both of them. We ask if you see any errors to please contact us so we can fix them. While we think everything is good and has been running smoothly, there are usually some hidden broken links or little glitches that may need attention. If you don't tell us, we won't know.
> 
> For the woodworkers, things will run as usual. I will be copying the blog from one site to the next and posting it in both places. As far as our semi-monthly newsletter, things will be the same.
> 
> I am however asking my PAINTING followers to SUBSCRIBE to the newsletter through the Tole Painting Designs painting site (Newsletter signup). Once you do so, please unsubscribe to the Sheila Landry Designs one. That way if I have specific offers for either the painters or the scrollers, you will only receive the notification that is relevant to you. I believe this will also make things simpler for everyone. Plus, it will give you a chance to see the new site. I am really happy with it. (We are sending a newsletter out today, so if you are on our list, you should be receiving one. It will probably pretty much say what I am saying here but in more detail.)
> 
> In other news, Keith has two new designs for you to enjoy.
> 
> the first one is a custom wedding/anniversary pattern that we think you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDKC04 plaque allows you to make these beautiful plaques with your own names and dates added. This is great for you, your family, or your customers. The instructions are explained on the product page. We think they are beautiful and will be extremely popular as gifts this upcoming holiday season.
> 
> His other new design is a rendition of a common saying that we all can probably relate to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK735 - Chocolate is the Answer plaque pattern comes with two versions. With all my 'chocolate-loving' friends, I think this one will be a big hit! (Dark for me, please!)
> 
> Both patterns are available on the Sheila Landry Designs woodworking site.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have LOTS of new surfaces. (I believe there are actually TEN new ornaments sets and plaques for you to create with!) Here is a sample of some of the smaller ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also 'supersized' these shapes, as well as some others for larger plaques for you to paint on. Here is an example of just one of the classic shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This product is SLDPK175 - Large Portrait Oval Beveled Plaque wood kit.)
> 
> I purposely made a larger size inner diameter for the plaques in this series (as well as the ornament series) so that you can have a nice area to create in. The beautiful frame lends itself to an endless array of styles and designs, from Gothic to floral or geometric. They will be a joy to paint! I have several designs planned on these surfaces myself, so look forward to seeing them emerging soon. I can't wait to see what YOU all do with them as well. Please send me photos of your paintings on them!
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty big expansion of things. I hope you all understand why I am not blogging as much and stay in touch with the newsletter. I always love to hear from you, too, and I really try to answer everyone promptly. You are all why we love what we do so much. You make our 'jobs' personal and we do feel good to know so many of you as friends.
> 
> As a final thought for today, I will show you a quick shot of something that I am working on as a project for Toletown. For those of you who read, you know that I create several designs for Toletown each year. They are a wonderful online community for painters and offer patterns, instructional videos, and friendship. I love working with them and I love contributing to their site. This project will have a video with it to take the painters through certain steps of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me three tries to get this background how I wanted it to be. But I stuck with it and I am happy. Just wait until you see what I have in store for it.
> 
> That is about all I have to say for now. I will try to blog more often, as I have new creations to share. I am getting a 'handle' on my cutting and finally catching up, but with the busy season coming up, one never knows what tomorrow will bring. All I can say is "I do my best" to be here.
> 
> Thank you all for sticking with me. I once again urge my painting friends to join that mailing list. It will put you in the place you should be in our little creative world here and assure you that you are receiving content that is relevant to your taste and creativity.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (Watch for your newsletter later!)


Hi Sheila,
Always good to read your blogs and catch up with what you are doing. The background you painted looks very interesting! It's great that you have your painting on a separate site to the scroll sawing. It looks really good and very easy to find anything. I had forgotten how many painting projects you had done


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Changes*
> 
> Try as I may, it just hasn't been possible for me to write and blog the way I used to. There just aren't enough hours in the day.
> 
> It is funny, but we work so hard to achieve a level of 'success' and sometimes we don't realize that along with those successes come added responsibility and time. It isn't as if I didn't know this. I just perhaps didn't foresee that the path to succeeding required as much additional time as it does.
> 
> That isn't a complaint, mind you, but more so an explanation. I am settling on the reality that at this point in my life and business, at best I will be able to post only once or twice a week. I see nothing wrong with that, and I am sure that most of you agree. The past several months have been spotty at best regarding posting though and I have had many, many notes and letters asking why. I am happy to say that it is because things are going well and the business is evolving. I have always stated that life is like a kaleidoscope - constantly evolving and changing patterns. This is just the next step for me. My days of 'morning musings' will just have to be limited a bit. While I love posting and I love hearing back from you all, the blogs take on the average about two hours each to prepare the photos, write and post. I just don't have the luxury of those two hours in the mornings anymore. But both Keith and I truly thank you all for that. If we weren't growing, it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> As usual, things have been crazy/busy lately. It has been a summer that has passed in a blink of an eye it seems and it is surprising to me that the mornings are so crisp and cool already. Autumn is knocking at our door.
> 
> Keith has been working so hard on dividing the website into two complete entities. For my woodworking followers, Sheila Landry Designs (www.sheilalandrydesigns.com) will look pretty much the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is that it will be "cleaner" and easier to navigate. The painting patterns and surfaces have all been removed from that address and placed on the new site for my painting followers. I call that site "Tole Painting Designs" (www.tolepaintingdesigns.com) and when you get there, it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site contains all the painting patterns, surfaces, and embellishments that we have to offer. It has categories for patterns, general surfaces, other designers' surfaces, and kits and combos clearly marked so there is no confusion. It was getting to the point where many of the painters would order scroll sawing patterns, thinking they were surfaces that they could paint on. While that would be nice, we were constantly having to explain that in order to cut the pieces, it would require several hours of work, as scrollers know how much time is involved in cutting fretwork. It led to a bit of frustration on all parts and since the painting side of the business has grown so much recently, we felt it was time to do the split. We feel it will make it easier and better for everyone.
> 
> I give Keith a huge amount of credit because he has been the one setting things up and moving things. He strives for perfection and "consistency" throughout the site(s) and with over 1000 products to sort through, classify, move, and link, it has been a monumental task. In seeing the result of the two sites, I am absolutely thrilled and proud of both of them. We ask if you see any errors to please contact us so we can fix them. While we think everything is good and has been running smoothly, there are usually some hidden broken links or little glitches that may need attention. If you don't tell us, we won't know.
> 
> For the woodworkers, things will run as usual. I will be copying the blog from one site to the next and posting it in both places. As far as our semi-monthly newsletter, things will be the same.
> 
> I am however asking my PAINTING followers to SUBSCRIBE to the newsletter through the Tole Painting Designs painting site (Newsletter signup). Once you do so, please unsubscribe to the Sheila Landry Designs one. That way if I have specific offers for either the painters or the scrollers, you will only receive the notification that is relevant to you. I believe this will also make things simpler for everyone. Plus, it will give you a chance to see the new site. I am really happy with it. (We are sending a newsletter out today, so if you are on our list, you should be receiving one. It will probably pretty much say what I am saying here but in more detail.)
> 
> In other news, Keith has two new designs for you to enjoy.
> 
> the first one is a custom wedding/anniversary pattern that we think you will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His SLDKC04 plaque allows you to make these beautiful plaques with your own names and dates added. This is great for you, your family, or your customers. The instructions are explained on the product page. We think they are beautiful and will be extremely popular as gifts this upcoming holiday season.
> 
> His other new design is a rendition of a common saying that we all can probably relate to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLDK735 - Chocolate is the Answer plaque pattern comes with two versions. With all my 'chocolate-loving' friends, I think this one will be a big hit! (Dark for me, please!)
> 
> Both patterns are available on the Sheila Landry Designs woodworking site.
> 
> For my painting followers, I have LOTS of new surfaces. (I believe there are actually TEN new ornaments sets and plaques for you to create with!) Here is a sample of some of the smaller ornaments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also 'supersized' these shapes, as well as some others for larger plaques for you to paint on. Here is an example of just one of the classic shapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This product is SLDPK175 - Large Portrait Oval Beveled Plaque wood kit.)
> 
> I purposely made a larger size inner diameter for the plaques in this series (as well as the ornament series) so that you can have a nice area to create in. The beautiful frame lends itself to an endless array of styles and designs, from Gothic to floral or geometric. They will be a joy to paint! I have several designs planned on these surfaces myself, so look forward to seeing them emerging soon. I can't wait to see what YOU all do with them as well. Please send me photos of your paintings on them!
> 
> All in all, it is a pretty big expansion of things. I hope you all understand why I am not blogging as much and stay in touch with the newsletter. I always love to hear from you, too, and I really try to answer everyone promptly. You are all why we love what we do so much. You make our 'jobs' personal and we do feel good to know so many of you as friends.
> 
> As a final thought for today, I will show you a quick shot of something that I am working on as a project for Toletown. For those of you who read, you know that I create several designs for Toletown each year. They are a wonderful online community for painters and offer patterns, instructional videos, and friendship. I love working with them and I love contributing to their site. This project will have a video with it to take the painters through certain steps of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me three tries to get this background how I wanted it to be. But I stuck with it and I am happy. Just wait until you see what I have in store for it.
> 
> That is about all I have to say for now. I will try to blog more often, as I have new creations to share. I am getting a 'handle' on my cutting and finally catching up, but with the busy season coming up, one never knows what tomorrow will bring. All I can say is "I do my best" to be here.
> 
> Thank you all for sticking with me. I once again urge my painting friends to join that mailing list. It will put you in the place you should be in our little creative world here and assure you that you are receiving content that is relevant to your taste and creativity.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all! (Watch for your newsletter later!)


Good morning, my friends! Thank you for your comments and also for your understanding. Yes - I am human, Brian! I make boo-boos and it takes me a long time to write. I do type quickly, but setting up photos and stuff for the blog does take a couple of hours typically. I just do what I can.

Corralling this growth is something that can be challenging. But it is a good issue to have. I am grateful and happy that people like our stuff enough to support us. We are very fortunate to be doing what we love.

The background was also a learning experience for me. I will probably post a blog about it on its own. I also have other things in the works that I wanted to share, but I didn't want to be too long in my post here. My creative bank is FULL, I am happy to say.

I wish you all a wonderful day. I hope you are all safe from fires and enjoying the final days of summer. Fall is definitely in the air here. That makes me happy.

Have a wonderful Tuesday, Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Project for Toletown for September*

In keeping with my promise to myself and you all to try to do better with blogging regularly, I decided to post some pictures of a project that I am working on for the Toletown painting community for September.

For those of you who are unfamiliar with Toletown (www.toletown.com) it is an online painting group that is a fun place to learn about and share our love of painting. I have been aware of them for well over ten years and have been a member for as long as I can remember. a few years ago, Lorrie (I'll call her the Mayor of Toletown) asked me if I would like the join her 'Design Team' of artists who create projects for the website. I gladly accepted.

As a member of the design team, I create two "full projects" per year, which means they include video lesson(s) and what Lorrie calls a "quick paint" which doesn't require videos. Those who know me though know that my quick paint projects are also usually full patterns - complete with lots of step-by-step colors photos and instructions. I don't know how to teach any other way. I am in the company of some wonderfully fabulous designers, and as a member of Toletown, each month the members receive two new full patterns with access to the accompanying videos, a quick paint, a line work "challenge" piece to play with from Lorrie, and access to the archives of classes, patterns, etc. that Toletown has to offer. It is a great value for painters both financially as well as in regards to the wealth of information/patterns/lessons it has to offer. You can join month to month or yearly, and there are always some fun specials and events that are offered. I hope you check it out.

I love designing for Toletown because it kind of forces me to create and shoot a video now and then. While I have lots of good intentions about doing so, I rarely find the time to really sit down and get it done. This gives me a 'reason' to pull out the camera and teach on video. It is funny - I actually like doing things that way and teaching through videos. I always say I need to do it more often. But as usual, time isn't always my friend and as per tradition, I have more ideas than time allows. This helps me make it a priority.

I also like to choose a project with somewhat of a 'different' technique that isn't common to tole painting. With all the new products out there - especially from DecoArt - I look at it as a wonderful opportunity not only to educate others on them but to learn something new myself. After all, I want things to be a bit more exciting than the typical "base coat, float shade, highlight, detail" sequence that is the core of many painted projects. I usually try to throw in at least a little something 'different' so that the projects are truly a learning experience. It makes it fun and exciting.

With exploring new avenues and techniques also comes failures. That is just the nature of the beast, I believe. I am a firm believer in that nothing teaches better than experience and sometimes things don't always work out as we planned.

I try to be genuine in my posts here, and that sometimes includes showing my botched attempts. While some of you think that every time I do something it is successful, we both know that if I allowed you to believe that, I would be lying. I have had my fair share and then some of "mishaps". The thing is that I have learned to take them in stride and learn from them and try again. This project was a fine example of just that.

I had a 'vision' in my head of what I wanted this to look like. The intention of this project (besides looking cool!) was to give a lesson on high-contrast to create drama. I wanted the painting something that was going to make the viewer really 'look' at it and say, "Wow!" and make a statement. Personally, I love painting 'dark' things. Creating 'dark' paintings where certain elements catch your attention would be a nice lesson and challenge for most. I had an idea . . .

I had given you all a peek at the background for this project in the last blog post. This only came to be after no less than THREE attempts to achieve the look I wanted. The first time was pretty much a disaster. After trying a technique that I thought would work, it turned into a mucked up mess. I had to head to the sander and begin over again.

The second attempt was 'closer' but I still had issues. While the look I was seeking was 'almost' there, the paint began lifting in places which looked bad:










It was back to the sander again, and after several hours of work, here is where I was with my painting:










But I was undaunted and determined. What I learned from the two previous mistakes was taken into account and I wound up changing my plan of attack completely. (I will talk about the details in the video.) After the first evening of painting, I had my background where I wanted it to be. I was happy. I knew I had a victory under my belt and I was really excited to continue on.

Here is the finished background, as I showed you last time:










From here on, I knew it would be 'smoooooth sailing!' The rest of the process was something that I felt good and comfortable doing, and it would be a pleasure to see if I could bring my vision of this project to life.

I added a CAT:










(I know that may become as no surprise to you, but I really don't paint THAT many cats - really!) I also added the moon. I didn't originally think I wanted a moon. It seemed kind of cliche. But in thinking through the way I wanted to have things laid out, it seemed to naturally go where I put it. Maybe subconsciously it was my intention all along. In any case, it now had a moon. 

From then on it was pretty easy. I based out the pumpkins where I wanted them to be:










. . . painted in the undertones . . .










. . . and started the shading . . .










I had a fabulous evening of enjoying my painting time. By midnight or so, I was pretty much done with this part of the painting:










I am happy. 

Ah - but it isn't done yet. There are more surprises to come. I will be doing some things to really make it special and even better - and even throw in a nice little variation as well.

(Did I ever say how much I LOVE my job?)

I hope you enjoyed seeing this little step-by-step demonstration. I want to show most of all that these things are easy to do. No great skill was required to create this cute painting. Just a little patience and some familiarity with some easy techniques.

I invite you to stay tuned and stop by to see the finished project in the next post. Better yet - join Toletown and paint it yourself. You will be amazed how fun and easy it is to create!

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project for Toletown for September*
> 
> In keeping with my promise to myself and you all to try to do better with blogging regularly, I decided to post some pictures of a project that I am working on for the Toletown painting community for September.
> 
> For those of you who are unfamiliar with Toletown (www.toletown.com) it is an online painting group that is a fun place to learn about and share our love of painting. I have been aware of them for well over ten years and have been a member for as long as I can remember. a few years ago, Lorrie (I'll call her the Mayor of Toletown) asked me if I would like the join her 'Design Team' of artists who create projects for the website. I gladly accepted.
> 
> As a member of the design team, I create two "full projects" per year, which means they include video lesson(s) and what Lorrie calls a "quick paint" which doesn't require videos. Those who know me though know that my quick paint projects are also usually full patterns - complete with lots of step-by-step colors photos and instructions. I don't know how to teach any other way. I am in the company of some wonderfully fabulous designers, and as a member of Toletown, each month the members receive two new full patterns with access to the accompanying videos, a quick paint, a line work "challenge" piece to play with from Lorrie, and access to the archives of classes, patterns, etc. that Toletown has to offer. It is a great value for painters both financially as well as in regards to the wealth of information/patterns/lessons it has to offer. You can join month to month or yearly, and there are always some fun specials and events that are offered. I hope you check it out.
> 
> I love designing for Toletown because it kind of forces me to create and shoot a video now and then. While I have lots of good intentions about doing so, I rarely find the time to really sit down and get it done. This gives me a 'reason' to pull out the camera and teach on video. It is funny - I actually like doing things that way and teaching through videos. I always say I need to do it more often. But as usual, time isn't always my friend and as per tradition, I have more ideas than time allows. This helps me make it a priority.
> 
> I also like to choose a project with somewhat of a 'different' technique that isn't common to tole painting. With all the new products out there - especially from DecoArt - I look at it as a wonderful opportunity not only to educate others on them but to learn something new myself. After all, I want things to be a bit more exciting than the typical "base coat, float shade, highlight, detail" sequence that is the core of many painted projects. I usually try to throw in at least a little something 'different' so that the projects are truly a learning experience. It makes it fun and exciting.
> 
> With exploring new avenues and techniques also comes failures. That is just the nature of the beast, I believe. I am a firm believer in that nothing teaches better than experience and sometimes things don't always work out as we planned.
> 
> I try to be genuine in my posts here, and that sometimes includes showing my botched attempts. While some of you think that every time I do something it is successful, we both know that if I allowed you to believe that, I would be lying. I have had my fair share and then some of "mishaps". The thing is that I have learned to take them in stride and learn from them and try again. This project was a fine example of just that.
> 
> I had a 'vision' in my head of what I wanted this to look like. The intention of this project (besides looking cool!) was to give a lesson on high-contrast to create drama. I wanted the painting something that was going to make the viewer really 'look' at it and say, "Wow!" and make a statement. Personally, I love painting 'dark' things. Creating 'dark' paintings where certain elements catch your attention would be a nice lesson and challenge for most. I had an idea . . .
> 
> I had given you all a peek at the background for this project in the last blog post. This only came to be after no less than THREE attempts to achieve the look I wanted. The first time was pretty much a disaster. After trying a technique that I thought would work, it turned into a mucked up mess. I had to head to the sander and begin over again.
> 
> The second attempt was 'closer' but I still had issues. While the look I was seeking was 'almost' there, the paint began lifting in places which looked bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was back to the sander again, and after several hours of work, here is where I was with my painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was undaunted and determined. What I learned from the two previous mistakes was taken into account and I wound up changing my plan of attack completely. (I will talk about the details in the video.) After the first evening of painting, I had my background where I wanted it to be. I was happy. I knew I had a victory under my belt and I was really excited to continue on.
> 
> Here is the finished background, as I showed you last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here on, I knew it would be 'smoooooth sailing!' The rest of the process was something that I felt good and comfortable doing, and it would be a pleasure to see if I could bring my vision of this project to life.
> 
> I added a CAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know that may become as no surprise to you, but I really don't paint THAT many cats - really!) I also added the moon. I didn't originally think I wanted a moon. It seemed kind of cliche. But in thinking through the way I wanted to have things laid out, it seemed to naturally go where I put it. Maybe subconsciously it was my intention all along. In any case, it now had a moon.
> 
> From then on it was pretty easy. I based out the pumpkins where I wanted them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . painted in the undertones . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous evening of enjoying my painting time. By midnight or so, I was pretty much done with this part of the painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy.
> 
> Ah - but it isn't done yet. There are more surprises to come. I will be doing some things to really make it special and even better - and even throw in a nice little variation as well.
> 
> (Did I ever say how much I LOVE my job?)
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little step-by-step demonstration. I want to show most of all that these things are easy to do. No great skill was required to create this cute painting. Just a little patience and some familiarity with some easy techniques.
> 
> I invite you to stay tuned and stop by to see the finished project in the next post. Better yet - join Toletown and paint it yourself. You will be amazed how fun and easy it is to create!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Surprize when I checked my email this morning, Very nice tutorial on your painting, we always liked black cats, but I didn't know they could turn there head around and look backwards, I tried but can't, guess I am getting old. Thanks for taking the 2 hours to do the blog.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project for Toletown for September*
> 
> In keeping with my promise to myself and you all to try to do better with blogging regularly, I decided to post some pictures of a project that I am working on for the Toletown painting community for September.
> 
> For those of you who are unfamiliar with Toletown (www.toletown.com) it is an online painting group that is a fun place to learn about and share our love of painting. I have been aware of them for well over ten years and have been a member for as long as I can remember. a few years ago, Lorrie (I'll call her the Mayor of Toletown) asked me if I would like the join her 'Design Team' of artists who create projects for the website. I gladly accepted.
> 
> As a member of the design team, I create two "full projects" per year, which means they include video lesson(s) and what Lorrie calls a "quick paint" which doesn't require videos. Those who know me though know that my quick paint projects are also usually full patterns - complete with lots of step-by-step colors photos and instructions. I don't know how to teach any other way. I am in the company of some wonderfully fabulous designers, and as a member of Toletown, each month the members receive two new full patterns with access to the accompanying videos, a quick paint, a line work "challenge" piece to play with from Lorrie, and access to the archives of classes, patterns, etc. that Toletown has to offer. It is a great value for painters both financially as well as in regards to the wealth of information/patterns/lessons it has to offer. You can join month to month or yearly, and there are always some fun specials and events that are offered. I hope you check it out.
> 
> I love designing for Toletown because it kind of forces me to create and shoot a video now and then. While I have lots of good intentions about doing so, I rarely find the time to really sit down and get it done. This gives me a 'reason' to pull out the camera and teach on video. It is funny - I actually like doing things that way and teaching through videos. I always say I need to do it more often. But as usual, time isn't always my friend and as per tradition, I have more ideas than time allows. This helps me make it a priority.
> 
> I also like to choose a project with somewhat of a 'different' technique that isn't common to tole painting. With all the new products out there - especially from DecoArt - I look at it as a wonderful opportunity not only to educate others on them but to learn something new myself. After all, I want things to be a bit more exciting than the typical "base coat, float shade, highlight, detail" sequence that is the core of many painted projects. I usually try to throw in at least a little something 'different' so that the projects are truly a learning experience. It makes it fun and exciting.
> 
> With exploring new avenues and techniques also comes failures. That is just the nature of the beast, I believe. I am a firm believer in that nothing teaches better than experience and sometimes things don't always work out as we planned.
> 
> I try to be genuine in my posts here, and that sometimes includes showing my botched attempts. While some of you think that every time I do something it is successful, we both know that if I allowed you to believe that, I would be lying. I have had my fair share and then some of "mishaps". The thing is that I have learned to take them in stride and learn from them and try again. This project was a fine example of just that.
> 
> I had a 'vision' in my head of what I wanted this to look like. The intention of this project (besides looking cool!) was to give a lesson on high-contrast to create drama. I wanted the painting something that was going to make the viewer really 'look' at it and say, "Wow!" and make a statement. Personally, I love painting 'dark' things. Creating 'dark' paintings where certain elements catch your attention would be a nice lesson and challenge for most. I had an idea . . .
> 
> I had given you all a peek at the background for this project in the last blog post. This only came to be after no less than THREE attempts to achieve the look I wanted. The first time was pretty much a disaster. After trying a technique that I thought would work, it turned into a mucked up mess. I had to head to the sander and begin over again.
> 
> The second attempt was 'closer' but I still had issues. While the look I was seeking was 'almost' there, the paint began lifting in places which looked bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was back to the sander again, and after several hours of work, here is where I was with my painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was undaunted and determined. What I learned from the two previous mistakes was taken into account and I wound up changing my plan of attack completely. (I will talk about the details in the video.) After the first evening of painting, I had my background where I wanted it to be. I was happy. I knew I had a victory under my belt and I was really excited to continue on.
> 
> Here is the finished background, as I showed you last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here on, I knew it would be 'smoooooth sailing!' The rest of the process was something that I felt good and comfortable doing, and it would be a pleasure to see if I could bring my vision of this project to life.
> 
> I added a CAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know that may become as no surprise to you, but I really don't paint THAT many cats - really!) I also added the moon. I didn't originally think I wanted a moon. It seemed kind of cliche. But in thinking through the way I wanted to have things laid out, it seemed to naturally go where I put it. Maybe subconsciously it was my intention all along. In any case, it now had a moon.
> 
> From then on it was pretty easy. I based out the pumpkins where I wanted them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . painted in the undertones . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous evening of enjoying my painting time. By midnight or so, I was pretty much done with this part of the painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy.
> 
> Ah - but it isn't done yet. There are more surprises to come. I will be doing some things to really make it special and even better - and even throw in a nice little variation as well.
> 
> (Did I ever say how much I LOVE my job?)
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little step-by-step demonstration. I want to show most of all that these things are easy to do. No great skill was required to create this cute painting. Just a little patience and some familiarity with some easy techniques.
> 
> I invite you to stay tuned and stop by to see the finished project in the next post. Better yet - join Toletown and paint it yourself. You will be amazed how fun and easy it is to create!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Oh, Coco does that. She did it this morning and I was going to catch it in a photo but couldn't get the camera fast enough. just a quick glance over her shoulder.

Or . . .

Is the cat looking BACK or looking FORWARD? Humm . . . I think it could be either way easily.

I don't know if I am slower or putting better quality pictures that take a little more time to adjust, or just because I need to share the blog in so many places, but it does seem to take a lot of time. I was up until almost 1am last night painting though and got up around 7am today. I used to get up anywhere between 5am and 6am. So I 'lose' an hour in the morning. But I used to go to sleep at 10pm then too. It is give and take and choices have to be made.

You all don't need to hear my 'musings on life' in the mornings, anyway. They aren't as positive as they used to be. I am from the old school of 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything.'

Maybe that is why I have been so quiet lately. 

Thank you for stopping by. I always appreciate your thoughts and cyber-friendship. I hope you are safe from the fires.

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project for Toletown for September*
> 
> In keeping with my promise to myself and you all to try to do better with blogging regularly, I decided to post some pictures of a project that I am working on for the Toletown painting community for September.
> 
> For those of you who are unfamiliar with Toletown (www.toletown.com) it is an online painting group that is a fun place to learn about and share our love of painting. I have been aware of them for well over ten years and have been a member for as long as I can remember. a few years ago, Lorrie (I'll call her the Mayor of Toletown) asked me if I would like the join her 'Design Team' of artists who create projects for the website. I gladly accepted.
> 
> As a member of the design team, I create two "full projects" per year, which means they include video lesson(s) and what Lorrie calls a "quick paint" which doesn't require videos. Those who know me though know that my quick paint projects are also usually full patterns - complete with lots of step-by-step colors photos and instructions. I don't know how to teach any other way. I am in the company of some wonderfully fabulous designers, and as a member of Toletown, each month the members receive two new full patterns with access to the accompanying videos, a quick paint, a line work "challenge" piece to play with from Lorrie, and access to the archives of classes, patterns, etc. that Toletown has to offer. It is a great value for painters both financially as well as in regards to the wealth of information/patterns/lessons it has to offer. You can join month to month or yearly, and there are always some fun specials and events that are offered. I hope you check it out.
> 
> I love designing for Toletown because it kind of forces me to create and shoot a video now and then. While I have lots of good intentions about doing so, I rarely find the time to really sit down and get it done. This gives me a 'reason' to pull out the camera and teach on video. It is funny - I actually like doing things that way and teaching through videos. I always say I need to do it more often. But as usual, time isn't always my friend and as per tradition, I have more ideas than time allows. This helps me make it a priority.
> 
> I also like to choose a project with somewhat of a 'different' technique that isn't common to tole painting. With all the new products out there - especially from DecoArt - I look at it as a wonderful opportunity not only to educate others on them but to learn something new myself. After all, I want things to be a bit more exciting than the typical "base coat, float shade, highlight, detail" sequence that is the core of many painted projects. I usually try to throw in at least a little something 'different' so that the projects are truly a learning experience. It makes it fun and exciting.
> 
> With exploring new avenues and techniques also comes failures. That is just the nature of the beast, I believe. I am a firm believer in that nothing teaches better than experience and sometimes things don't always work out as we planned.
> 
> I try to be genuine in my posts here, and that sometimes includes showing my botched attempts. While some of you think that every time I do something it is successful, we both know that if I allowed you to believe that, I would be lying. I have had my fair share and then some of "mishaps". The thing is that I have learned to take them in stride and learn from them and try again. This project was a fine example of just that.
> 
> I had a 'vision' in my head of what I wanted this to look like. The intention of this project (besides looking cool!) was to give a lesson on high-contrast to create drama. I wanted the painting something that was going to make the viewer really 'look' at it and say, "Wow!" and make a statement. Personally, I love painting 'dark' things. Creating 'dark' paintings where certain elements catch your attention would be a nice lesson and challenge for most. I had an idea . . .
> 
> I had given you all a peek at the background for this project in the last blog post. This only came to be after no less than THREE attempts to achieve the look I wanted. The first time was pretty much a disaster. After trying a technique that I thought would work, it turned into a mucked up mess. I had to head to the sander and begin over again.
> 
> The second attempt was 'closer' but I still had issues. While the look I was seeking was 'almost' there, the paint began lifting in places which looked bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was back to the sander again, and after several hours of work, here is where I was with my painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was undaunted and determined. What I learned from the two previous mistakes was taken into account and I wound up changing my plan of attack completely. (I will talk about the details in the video.) After the first evening of painting, I had my background where I wanted it to be. I was happy. I knew I had a victory under my belt and I was really excited to continue on.
> 
> Here is the finished background, as I showed you last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here on, I knew it would be 'smoooooth sailing!' The rest of the process was something that I felt good and comfortable doing, and it would be a pleasure to see if I could bring my vision of this project to life.
> 
> I added a CAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know that may become as no surprise to you, but I really don't paint THAT many cats - really!) I also added the moon. I didn't originally think I wanted a moon. It seemed kind of cliche. But in thinking through the way I wanted to have things laid out, it seemed to naturally go where I put it. Maybe subconsciously it was my intention all along. In any case, it now had a moon.
> 
> From then on it was pretty easy. I based out the pumpkins where I wanted them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . painted in the undertones . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous evening of enjoying my painting time. By midnight or so, I was pretty much done with this part of the painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy.
> 
> Ah - but it isn't done yet. There are more surprises to come. I will be doing some things to really make it special and even better - and even throw in a nice little variation as well.
> 
> (Did I ever say how much I LOVE my job?)
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little step-by-step demonstration. I want to show most of all that these things are easy to do. No great skill was required to create this cute painting. Just a little patience and some familiarity with some easy techniques.
> 
> I invite you to stay tuned and stop by to see the finished project in the next post. Better yet - join Toletown and paint it yourself. You will be amazed how fun and easy it is to create!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


More surprises to come??? It already looks great. I'll stay tuned…


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project for Toletown for September*
> 
> In keeping with my promise to myself and you all to try to do better with blogging regularly, I decided to post some pictures of a project that I am working on for the Toletown painting community for September.
> 
> For those of you who are unfamiliar with Toletown (www.toletown.com) it is an online painting group that is a fun place to learn about and share our love of painting. I have been aware of them for well over ten years and have been a member for as long as I can remember. a few years ago, Lorrie (I'll call her the Mayor of Toletown) asked me if I would like the join her 'Design Team' of artists who create projects for the website. I gladly accepted.
> 
> As a member of the design team, I create two "full projects" per year, which means they include video lesson(s) and what Lorrie calls a "quick paint" which doesn't require videos. Those who know me though know that my quick paint projects are also usually full patterns - complete with lots of step-by-step colors photos and instructions. I don't know how to teach any other way. I am in the company of some wonderfully fabulous designers, and as a member of Toletown, each month the members receive two new full patterns with access to the accompanying videos, a quick paint, a line work "challenge" piece to play with from Lorrie, and access to the archives of classes, patterns, etc. that Toletown has to offer. It is a great value for painters both financially as well as in regards to the wealth of information/patterns/lessons it has to offer. You can join month to month or yearly, and there are always some fun specials and events that are offered. I hope you check it out.
> 
> I love designing for Toletown because it kind of forces me to create and shoot a video now and then. While I have lots of good intentions about doing so, I rarely find the time to really sit down and get it done. This gives me a 'reason' to pull out the camera and teach on video. It is funny - I actually like doing things that way and teaching through videos. I always say I need to do it more often. But as usual, time isn't always my friend and as per tradition, I have more ideas than time allows. This helps me make it a priority.
> 
> I also like to choose a project with somewhat of a 'different' technique that isn't common to tole painting. With all the new products out there - especially from DecoArt - I look at it as a wonderful opportunity not only to educate others on them but to learn something new myself. After all, I want things to be a bit more exciting than the typical "base coat, float shade, highlight, detail" sequence that is the core of many painted projects. I usually try to throw in at least a little something 'different' so that the projects are truly a learning experience. It makes it fun and exciting.
> 
> With exploring new avenues and techniques also comes failures. That is just the nature of the beast, I believe. I am a firm believer in that nothing teaches better than experience and sometimes things don't always work out as we planned.
> 
> I try to be genuine in my posts here, and that sometimes includes showing my botched attempts. While some of you think that every time I do something it is successful, we both know that if I allowed you to believe that, I would be lying. I have had my fair share and then some of "mishaps". The thing is that I have learned to take them in stride and learn from them and try again. This project was a fine example of just that.
> 
> I had a 'vision' in my head of what I wanted this to look like. The intention of this project (besides looking cool!) was to give a lesson on high-contrast to create drama. I wanted the painting something that was going to make the viewer really 'look' at it and say, "Wow!" and make a statement. Personally, I love painting 'dark' things. Creating 'dark' paintings where certain elements catch your attention would be a nice lesson and challenge for most. I had an idea . . .
> 
> I had given you all a peek at the background for this project in the last blog post. This only came to be after no less than THREE attempts to achieve the look I wanted. The first time was pretty much a disaster. After trying a technique that I thought would work, it turned into a mucked up mess. I had to head to the sander and begin over again.
> 
> The second attempt was 'closer' but I still had issues. While the look I was seeking was 'almost' there, the paint began lifting in places which looked bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was back to the sander again, and after several hours of work, here is where I was with my painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was undaunted and determined. What I learned from the two previous mistakes was taken into account and I wound up changing my plan of attack completely. (I will talk about the details in the video.) After the first evening of painting, I had my background where I wanted it to be. I was happy. I knew I had a victory under my belt and I was really excited to continue on.
> 
> Here is the finished background, as I showed you last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here on, I knew it would be 'smoooooth sailing!' The rest of the process was something that I felt good and comfortable doing, and it would be a pleasure to see if I could bring my vision of this project to life.
> 
> I added a CAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know that may become as no surprise to you, but I really don't paint THAT many cats - really!) I also added the moon. I didn't originally think I wanted a moon. It seemed kind of cliche. But in thinking through the way I wanted to have things laid out, it seemed to naturally go where I put it. Maybe subconsciously it was my intention all along. In any case, it now had a moon.
> 
> From then on it was pretty easy. I based out the pumpkins where I wanted them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . painted in the undertones . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous evening of enjoying my painting time. By midnight or so, I was pretty much done with this part of the painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy.
> 
> Ah - but it isn't done yet. There are more surprises to come. I will be doing some things to really make it special and even better - and even throw in a nice little variation as well.
> 
> (Did I ever say how much I LOVE my job?)
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little step-by-step demonstration. I want to show most of all that these things are easy to do. No great skill was required to create this cute painting. Just a little patience and some familiarity with some easy techniques.
> 
> I invite you to stay tuned and stop by to see the finished project in the next post. Better yet - join Toletown and paint it yourself. You will be amazed how fun and easy it is to create!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Love how this painting project is turning out Sheila. I can imagine that some glitter will be added!  Looking forward to seeing the finished product. You are inspiring me to get back to some painting again. I haven't taken up the brushes in a while.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Project for Toletown for September*
> 
> In keeping with my promise to myself and you all to try to do better with blogging regularly, I decided to post some pictures of a project that I am working on for the Toletown painting community for September.
> 
> For those of you who are unfamiliar with Toletown (www.toletown.com) it is an online painting group that is a fun place to learn about and share our love of painting. I have been aware of them for well over ten years and have been a member for as long as I can remember. a few years ago, Lorrie (I'll call her the Mayor of Toletown) asked me if I would like the join her 'Design Team' of artists who create projects for the website. I gladly accepted.
> 
> As a member of the design team, I create two "full projects" per year, which means they include video lesson(s) and what Lorrie calls a "quick paint" which doesn't require videos. Those who know me though know that my quick paint projects are also usually full patterns - complete with lots of step-by-step colors photos and instructions. I don't know how to teach any other way. I am in the company of some wonderfully fabulous designers, and as a member of Toletown, each month the members receive two new full patterns with access to the accompanying videos, a quick paint, a line work "challenge" piece to play with from Lorrie, and access to the archives of classes, patterns, etc. that Toletown has to offer. It is a great value for painters both financially as well as in regards to the wealth of information/patterns/lessons it has to offer. You can join month to month or yearly, and there are always some fun specials and events that are offered. I hope you check it out.
> 
> I love designing for Toletown because it kind of forces me to create and shoot a video now and then. While I have lots of good intentions about doing so, I rarely find the time to really sit down and get it done. This gives me a 'reason' to pull out the camera and teach on video. It is funny - I actually like doing things that way and teaching through videos. I always say I need to do it more often. But as usual, time isn't always my friend and as per tradition, I have more ideas than time allows. This helps me make it a priority.
> 
> I also like to choose a project with somewhat of a 'different' technique that isn't common to tole painting. With all the new products out there - especially from DecoArt - I look at it as a wonderful opportunity not only to educate others on them but to learn something new myself. After all, I want things to be a bit more exciting than the typical "base coat, float shade, highlight, detail" sequence that is the core of many painted projects. I usually try to throw in at least a little something 'different' so that the projects are truly a learning experience. It makes it fun and exciting.
> 
> With exploring new avenues and techniques also comes failures. That is just the nature of the beast, I believe. I am a firm believer in that nothing teaches better than experience and sometimes things don't always work out as we planned.
> 
> I try to be genuine in my posts here, and that sometimes includes showing my botched attempts. While some of you think that every time I do something it is successful, we both know that if I allowed you to believe that, I would be lying. I have had my fair share and then some of "mishaps". The thing is that I have learned to take them in stride and learn from them and try again. This project was a fine example of just that.
> 
> I had a 'vision' in my head of what I wanted this to look like. The intention of this project (besides looking cool!) was to give a lesson on high-contrast to create drama. I wanted the painting something that was going to make the viewer really 'look' at it and say, "Wow!" and make a statement. Personally, I love painting 'dark' things. Creating 'dark' paintings where certain elements catch your attention would be a nice lesson and challenge for most. I had an idea . . .
> 
> I had given you all a peek at the background for this project in the last blog post. This only came to be after no less than THREE attempts to achieve the look I wanted. The first time was pretty much a disaster. After trying a technique that I thought would work, it turned into a mucked up mess. I had to head to the sander and begin over again.
> 
> The second attempt was 'closer' but I still had issues. While the look I was seeking was 'almost' there, the paint began lifting in places which looked bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was back to the sander again, and after several hours of work, here is where I was with my painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was undaunted and determined. What I learned from the two previous mistakes was taken into account and I wound up changing my plan of attack completely. (I will talk about the details in the video.) After the first evening of painting, I had my background where I wanted it to be. I was happy. I knew I had a victory under my belt and I was really excited to continue on.
> 
> Here is the finished background, as I showed you last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here on, I knew it would be 'smoooooth sailing!' The rest of the process was something that I felt good and comfortable doing, and it would be a pleasure to see if I could bring my vision of this project to life.
> 
> I added a CAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know that may become as no surprise to you, but I really don't paint THAT many cats - really!) I also added the moon. I didn't originally think I wanted a moon. It seemed kind of cliche. But in thinking through the way I wanted to have things laid out, it seemed to naturally go where I put it. Maybe subconsciously it was my intention all along. In any case, it now had a moon.
> 
> From then on it was pretty easy. I based out the pumpkins where I wanted them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . painted in the undertones . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and started the shading . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fabulous evening of enjoying my painting time. By midnight or so, I was pretty much done with this part of the painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy.
> 
> Ah - but it isn't done yet. There are more surprises to come. I will be doing some things to really make it special and even better - and even throw in a nice little variation as well.
> 
> (Did I ever say how much I LOVE my job?)
> 
> I hope you enjoyed seeing this little step-by-step demonstration. I want to show most of all that these things are easy to do. No great skill was required to create this cute painting. Just a little patience and some familiarity with some easy techniques.
> 
> I invite you to stay tuned and stop by to see the finished project in the next post. Better yet - join Toletown and paint it yourself. You will be amazed how fun and easy it is to create!
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Thank you both so much.

Yes, John - there are lots of layers involved. I could stop now, but why? Still a couple of additional things to add.

And yes, Anna - there is some kind of shimmer/sparkle involved.  How can I not? LOL! I would love to see you get back to some painting. It amazes me how little I do my own original painting projects. Like you, I have so many creative outlets that it is hard to find time for them all.

I hope you both stay safe and sound on your side of the country. ((HUGS))


----------



## scrollgirl

*New Patterns and Adventures*

As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.

The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.

I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?

Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.

As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.

It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.

In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:










I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.

I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:










I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.

Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):










These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.

He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:










I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard 

And because we love our scrollers:










Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.

On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.

I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.

I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.










I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.

So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.

We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and Adventures*
> 
> As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.
> 
> The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?
> 
> Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.
> 
> As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.
> 
> It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.
> 
> In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.
> 
> I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.
> 
> Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.
> 
> He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard
> 
> And because we love our scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.
> 
> On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.
> 
> I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.
> 
> I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.
> 
> So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.
> 
> We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Good morning to you, up early and curled up on the couch, hard to know what to say after reading your blog. Nice you enjoy your work,I just hope the repetitive work of cutting does not get you down, The creative part is great. Stimulating, The picture of the kit is super cute, of the baby sheep with the thread, your not planning of doing that are you. To much is to much, Simplify, And keep sane. and don't take your signs literally because that would not be the answer. Too many have taken that road. 
I am always busy at home, but now I am in Oregon doing maintenance type work at a youth camp, I time to give, that helps with perspective too. Are the roses still blooming there, check them out.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and Adventures*
> 
> As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.
> 
> The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?
> 
> Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.
> 
> As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.
> 
> It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.
> 
> In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.
> 
> I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.
> 
> Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.
> 
> He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard
> 
> And because we love our scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.
> 
> On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.
> 
> I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.
> 
> I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.
> 
> So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.
> 
> We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Good morning to you, Brian. It is good to hear from you. You and all those on the west coast have been on my mind. I worry about my friends. So many of them are in harm's way. It is unsettling, to say the least.

Sometimes 'repetition' is calming. I have recently had the epiphany of tuning into classical literature on my cordless headphones while I cut the hundreds of ornaments. You can't imagine how much it makes it more pleasant and stimulating. I began with listening to "Catcher in the Rye". I read it in high school and forgot most of it. As an adult, I wanted to see if it impacted me any differently than when I was 16. Looking at the same story through a different perspective was interesting. I loved it.

I then 'read' one of my favorite stories - "The Great Gatsby". I had plowed through about half of it years ago, but somehow got distracted. After seeing the movie only about two years ago, I went back to the original film of the story - the one with Redford as Gatsby. But still - the book was much deeper and more descriptive, as books tend to be. I find it to be an excellent story that is perhaps coming full circle in regards to many issues of today. I don't know why it impacted me as much as it did. I just loved it.

Now I am on The Adventures of Huck Finn. I am about halfway through listening to that. It is another case of not really paying attention as a youngster, yet catching and appreciating the sarcasm and humor of Twain as an adult. I like this audio book venue. I see many hours of pleasure while I am being productive. I have always loved reading, but lately, just haven't had the time.

As far as the Stitching Kitty shop - it will be a fun and exciting new avenue for me. The sheep bowl and Baa-bins are my own creation of a couple of years ago. I made the pattern and had so many requests for the finished product(s), I put them in the Etsy shop. I have sold countless sets of them, and they are fun to make and people seem to adore them.

The embroidery kits I will offer are more labor-intensive, but it is what hand sewing is all about. The first kit will be the nautilus shell that I have shown in the past:










The next two will be the witch hat pins or ornaments that I also showed:










The orange hat isn't quite complete yet. I also have another one in the works, but I will show that later on.

I am starting small and working my way up to larger pieces if these are successful. It is something I enjoy doing in the evenings to wind down, and as I said I have been asked countless times to make them to kits. We will see how they do. When I showed the shell half done, a shop in BC offered to wholesale my kits when I am ready. I was very encouraged.

So you see - my time off has been spent "thinking".  It keeps my mind occupied so I don't worry about things that I can't control. Staying in my own world sometimes helps me through the tough one we live in. Sharing what I do helps heal me.

Take care, my friend. Stay safe.

Sheila


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and Adventures*
> 
> As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.
> 
> The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?
> 
> Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.
> 
> As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.
> 
> It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.
> 
> In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.
> 
> I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.
> 
> Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.
> 
> He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard
> 
> And because we love our scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.
> 
> On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.
> 
> I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.
> 
> I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.
> 
> So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.
> 
> We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Love the black cat, and the "Answer" series are winners too. Good stuff Sheila (and Keith).


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and Adventures*
> 
> As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.
> 
> The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?
> 
> Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.
> 
> As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.
> 
> It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.
> 
> In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.
> 
> I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.
> 
> Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.
> 
> He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard
> 
> And because we love our scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.
> 
> On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.
> 
> I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.
> 
> I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.
> 
> So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.
> 
> We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Thank you, John. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and Adventures*
> 
> As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.
> 
> The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?
> 
> Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.
> 
> As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.
> 
> It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.
> 
> In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.
> 
> I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.
> 
> Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.
> 
> He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard
> 
> And because we love our scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.
> 
> On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.
> 
> I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.
> 
> I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.
> 
> So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.
> 
> We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Sheila, you are a great inspiration the way you can keep moving forward, seeing a creative need and filling the void. You are so right that most kits do not include everything that you need. I have no doubt that this will be as equally successful as the scroll sawing and painting are. Keith's new designs are great. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *New Patterns and Adventures*
> 
> As I sit here and begin writing this morning, I realize just how much things have changed since I began blogging several years ago. What began as early morning conversations between you all and myself regarding what the plans were for my day and what the previous day had brought to me has now evolved into something a bit different. In those early days of writing, I was striving to be successful and prove that success not only to others but mainly to myself. I had started writing at a time when my business was just beginning to build up steam and I was dedicated to making my mark in the creative world. It was before my partner Keith even joined me. It seems so long ago.
> 
> The fact that things have changed is no surprise to me. I remember in those early days of writing that I mentioned more than once how I believed that life, in general, was much like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing into something else. I still believe that today, and I still believe that those of us who are able to be flexible and change along with things are more likely to have an easier time surviving. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I also try to focus on the good and positive things here in my posts. While I realize that the world isn't full of lollipops and rainbows, I also believe that 'we follow where we focus' and that by concentrating on the positive and good aspects of our lives, it lessens the impact of the negative things. But that isn't always the easiest thing to do, is it?
> 
> Things have been so difficult for so many these days. While I like to dwell on what I call my "Pink Cloud", there have been many days of late when I have found that difficult, if not impossible to do. It is hard to be cheerful and joyful when so many are suffering. It is also hard to write cheerful and carefree posts without feeling as if you are minimizing the suffering of others or your own concerns. Sometimes it is a fine line to walk.
> 
> As a result, I have chosen to back off these past several months and take some time. I am grateful that I have been doing a great deal of 'busy work' in creating surfaces for decorative painters to paint on. While it has been overwhelming at times, more so than not it has kept me feeling positive and productive on days when I would otherwise despair. Those long, hard days in my shop where I have piles of wood to cut for orders have been my emotional salvation, as they help me focus on positive things such as how those who ordered them will use and enjoy the pieces and even how many of them will become family treasures. Having a part in that process was the ray of light that I have been able to hold on to on some of the darkest days. It has helped more than anyone can imagine.
> 
> It has also caused me to refocus and re-prioritize what I was doing. Our scrolling and woodworking customers seemed to have really looked to my partner Keith for his lovely word-art designs, and my painting followers have encouraged me not only to continue my own designs but also to expand the scope of surfaces that I offer. It has really lifted both Keith and me up these days, and we appreciate it very much. It has encouraged us to branch out even further and expand and grow our business more. We are grateful.
> 
> In my last post, I showed you all a design I was working on for the online painting community, Toletown. Over the weekend, I completed that design as well as an accompanying instructional video for the project. The video is now available at the Toletown site, but I will have it on my YouTube Channel soon. I was pretty happy at how it came out. Here is a photo of the finished project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used all DecoArt Americana paints on the main design and their new Extreme Sheen Metallic Paint on the leaf frame. I love the new Extreme Sheen Metallics. They are probably the shiniest metallic paint that I have used. You can get them at the DecoArt site here (DecoArt Metallics Extreme Sheen) or at your favorite craft supplier.
> 
> I used one of my new painting surfaces (the SLDPK172 - Large Maple Leaf Beveled Wood Plaque) for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked really nice on that. I think there are so many possibilities for this leaf surface! It will lend well to Halloween, Thanksgiving and autumn designs in general. I hope that everyone likes it.
> 
> Keith has been busy drawing as well. He now has three different "Answer" designs that he is offering as a special pattern set (SPECIALSET on our site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fun designs are appropriate for many situations and are sure to be popular as gifts, at craft shows and sales, or to keep yourself. We hope you like them.
> 
> He also made a fun plaque for the coffee drinkers in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one myself, and it could easily be my theme. You can find the pattern on our site here: SLDK737 Coffee - Because Adulting is Hard
> 
> And because we love our scrollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith made this nice pattern set (SLDK738 - Keep Calm and Scroll On) which includes both a male and female version, as well as fretwork or overlay figures. We hope that you enjoy this for your shop or the shop of someone you know loves to scroll.
> 
> On a final note, I wanted you all to be aware that I am venturing into something else that is totally new for me. Since I have shown many of my embroidery pieces here on my blog and on social media, I frequently receive requests to offer kits of some of the things I have been making. I have considered this for over a year now, and have slowly and carefully done the homework, researched suppliers, and tried to think of every aspect of providing kits for my designs. I haven't said much about it except to close friends because it has taken quite a while to get things in order. But I am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. After much planning, purchasing supplies, and thinking things through, I am ALMOST ready to offer embroidery kits to my customers.
> 
> I am very excited about this, and I want them to be the best kits I can offer. In the past, I have purchased kits that were nice, but very 'incomplete'. This caused me to have to search out supplies and was quite a challenge. It was because of this that I saw a need for kits that had just about everything needed to make the project except scissors and a couple of truly 'common' household supplies. Each kit will contain the highest quality silk ribbons, glass beads, metal charms, silk, perle cotton and metallic threads, Ultrasuede backings, and even beautiful, high-quality needles. I have searched all over the world to obtain these supplies and have done all the 'leg work' so that it would be fun and easy to create using the best quality materials. Each kit will also include full, step-by-step instructions complete with color photos. I am very close to launching them and should be doing so in the next week or so.
> 
> I didn't want to muddy up either the Sheila Landry Designs site or the Tole Painting Designs site, so I renamed and designated my Etsy Store for this venture. I now call my store "The Stitching Kitty" and it will be the home of all of these lovely kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a formal announcement when things are ready.
> 
> So you see, I have been keeping pretty busy. With all the negative things going on these days, I find that bringing joy to others through sharing my love of creating is the best way I can cope with things. As always, Keith and I appreciate all of our followers and customers. So many of you have become real friends. We wish you all the best in whatever you do.
> 
> We will be sending out our newsletter probably later today, so if you subscribe to it, look for it in your email. Thanks again to all of you for your support. We are both so grateful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Hi, Anna. Thanks as always for stopping by. I don't know where I would be without my creative people and friends. It really does help give my life purpose.

I hope you are still getting warm weather and out of harm's way with the fires. It is terrible how many are suffering from things these days. It is hard not to feel overwhelmed.

Take care and please keep in touch. My best to you and Jim! <3

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

*Settling In*

It has been a wild and crazy month here for us at Sheila Landry Designs. Both Keith and I have been busy changing, rearranging and updating things at all of our venues. It has been thrilling and exciting for us both, and we are truly enjoying seeing everything come together.

It is hard to believe that we are approaching the final quarter of the year already. As usual, the time has just passed by too quickly for my taste. I suppose that has always been one of the biggest complaints that I have had. There is always so much that I want to accomplish and there just aren't enough hours in the day. I suppose I have been like that for as long as I remember though, and no matter how many ideas I implement, it seems that I will always have at least ten times more things that I want to do. But I do believe it is a good thing, as it leads to a full and busy life and one that drives me to accomplish. I hope that never changes.

Besides cutting and filling wood orders for my painters, I have spent the last week or so completing the final steps to really launching my new pattern kit line of embroidery projects. Since completing the ribbon embroidery project "A Perfect World" a couple of years ago, I have longed to develop and create kits of my own. I had many inquiries as to whether I would be making my own kits or sharing my techniques with others, and these encouraging words really fueled the idea that I could really do this. I have been actually seriously planning and thinking about this step for over a year now, and while it is somewhat frightening, it is also very exciting. I want everything to be just right.

In my last post, I mentioned that I settled on a name for this new division of Sheila Landry Designs. I am calling my new adventure "The Stitching Kitty". (What else?) Since having three separate, full websites to manage was probably a little much, I have designated my Etsy store completely to this arm of my business and renamed it The Stitching Kitty and will have everything embroidery-related available there. For those of you who like this kind of work, I would appreciate if you would go over there and see what you think. By 'liking' my shop, it helps it become more visible.

The goal of my store is to offer full and complete kits which include just about everything you need to make the projects. I did see a need for this, as when I purchased my kit(s) in the past, there were so many key missing items that I had to search for and track down and purchase, that by the time I had all the materials, the cost of the kit was nearly twice what I already paid. The only thing needed to complete my projects are scissors and some really basic sewing supplies that aren't really specific and used in general and easy and cheap to obtain. I have searched literally all over the world to find high-quality supplies to include, and I have invested a great deal in making this possible. Now the fun part comes - offering the designs.

I put two new in the shop this weekend. They are cute and fun and relatively quick to make. I feel that starting small and working my way to larger projects is a good path to take, as it will not only help me get my own bearings, but it will also be less intimidating for my customers as well.

The two designs are little Halloween Witch Hats that can be used for lapel pins, ornaments or magnets. Really, they can be used as any type of jewelry or decorating, and they are colorful and fun to make.

The first one is made with black and iridescent purple colors:










I found some lovely metal charms and pretty beads to make the little tiny stars:










I used high-quality Validani hand-dyed threads and silks and all glass or metal embellishments to make it beautifully textured and colorful:










The other hat was done in oranges with some purple added in:










It also has beautiful details like a silk ribbon bow that I hand-dyed myself and a pretty crystal bicone bead to make it shine:










Again, I used lots of different glass beads, silk threads, and textures - including a metal spider charm with a crystal rhinestone set into it:










You can imagine the fun I am having with these!

Little by little, I am adding more pieces to my shop. I hope to build up things slowly while I am still doing my other designing and work.










I am still working on wood stuff as well as creating some new painting patterns. My days are full and fun and it has been great to see everything coming together. I suppose that is part of why I have been laying low for a while with blogging. The research, gathering materials, and planning has taken a large amount of my time and it really doesn't make for interesting posts. I hope to return to posting more regularly as things settle in. I am feeling good about things though and I believe the time away from writing has been put to good use.

Keith has also been working on many new things. He recently completely updated the Tole Painting Designs catalog and is currently in the process of updating the much larger Sheila Landry Designs woodworking catalog. That is no small task and takes a huge amount of time and effort. In addition to that, he rearranged BOTH of the websites and made things a lot easier to find made them look much better. We hope you all like having things in two separate sites better, as we feel it is far less cluttered and less confusing for everyone. So far our feedback has been very positive.

Keith also has two great new ornament patterns for our woodworking followers to enjoy. The first set is a wonderful layered wildlife set of eight ornaments (Product SLDK741):










I love this type of scrolling. The individual layers can also be stack-cut so you can make them efficiently for shows and upcoming holiday sales.

The other set is a beautiful set of dimensional slotted filigree bell ornaments (SLDK739)










While these are a bit of a challenge, they can also be cut in multiples, making them more efficient if you are making them to sell. They are beautiful in natural wood colors, but look stunning painted with pretty metallic paint, too. (I would even add rhinestones if I were doing them for myself!)

So you see, we have both been busy.

As I keep saying, I hope to get back into the habit of writing here in the mornings. I miss talking with many of you and appreciate your feedback and friendships. All I can say is that I will do my best to keep on posting as time permits. I hope you come and visit us at our sites as well. We are always trying to add fun and interesting projects for you all to enjoy.

Happy Monday to you and happy AUTUMN!


----------



## Celticscroller

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It has been a wild and crazy month here for us at Sheila Landry Designs. Both Keith and I have been busy changing, rearranging and updating things at all of our venues. It has been thrilling and exciting for us both, and we are truly enjoying seeing everything come together.
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are approaching the final quarter of the year already. As usual, the time has just passed by too quickly for my taste. I suppose that has always been one of the biggest complaints that I have had. There is always so much that I want to accomplish and there just aren't enough hours in the day. I suppose I have been like that for as long as I remember though, and no matter how many ideas I implement, it seems that I will always have at least ten times more things that I want to do. But I do believe it is a good thing, as it leads to a full and busy life and one that drives me to accomplish. I hope that never changes.
> 
> Besides cutting and filling wood orders for my painters, I have spent the last week or so completing the final steps to really launching my new pattern kit line of embroidery projects. Since completing the ribbon embroidery project "A Perfect World" a couple of years ago, I have longed to develop and create kits of my own. I had many inquiries as to whether I would be making my own kits or sharing my techniques with others, and these encouraging words really fueled the idea that I could really do this. I have been actually seriously planning and thinking about this step for over a year now, and while it is somewhat frightening, it is also very exciting. I want everything to be just right.
> 
> In my last post, I mentioned that I settled on a name for this new division of Sheila Landry Designs. I am calling my new adventure "The Stitching Kitty". (What else?) Since having three separate, full websites to manage was probably a little much, I have designated my Etsy store completely to this arm of my business and renamed it The Stitching Kitty and will have everything embroidery-related available there. For those of you who like this kind of work, I would appreciate if you would go over there and see what you think. By 'liking' my shop, it helps it become more visible.
> 
> The goal of my store is to offer full and complete kits which include just about everything you need to make the projects. I did see a need for this, as when I purchased my kit(s) in the past, there were so many key missing items that I had to search for and track down and purchase, that by the time I had all the materials, the cost of the kit was nearly twice what I already paid. The only thing needed to complete my projects are scissors and some really basic sewing supplies that aren't really specific and used in general and easy and cheap to obtain. I have searched literally all over the world to find high-quality supplies to include, and I have invested a great deal in making this possible. Now the fun part comes - offering the designs.
> 
> I put two new in the shop this weekend. They are cute and fun and relatively quick to make. I feel that starting small and working my way to larger projects is a good path to take, as it will not only help me get my own bearings, but it will also be less intimidating for my customers as well.
> 
> The two designs are little Halloween Witch Hats that can be used for lapel pins, ornaments or magnets. Really, they can be used as any type of jewelry or decorating, and they are colorful and fun to make.
> 
> The first one is made with black and iridescent purple colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some lovely metal charms and pretty beads to make the little tiny stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used high-quality Validani hand-dyed threads and silks and all glass or metal embellishments to make it beautifully textured and colorful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other hat was done in oranges with some purple added in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has beautiful details like a silk ribbon bow that I hand-dyed myself and a pretty crystal bicone bead to make it shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I used lots of different glass beads, silk threads, and textures - including a metal spider charm with a crystal rhinestone set into it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine the fun I am having with these!
> 
> Little by little, I am adding more pieces to my shop. I hope to build up things slowly while I am still doing my other designing and work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on wood stuff as well as creating some new painting patterns. My days are full and fun and it has been great to see everything coming together. I suppose that is part of why I have been laying low for a while with blogging. The research, gathering materials, and planning has taken a large amount of my time and it really doesn't make for interesting posts. I hope to return to posting more regularly as things settle in. I am feeling good about things though and I believe the time away from writing has been put to good use.
> 
> Keith has also been working on many new things. He recently completely updated the Tole Painting Designs catalog and is currently in the process of updating the much larger Sheila Landry Designs woodworking catalog. That is no small task and takes a huge amount of time and effort. In addition to that, he rearranged BOTH of the websites and made things a lot easier to find made them look much better. We hope you all like having things in two separate sites better, as we feel it is far less cluttered and less confusing for everyone. So far our feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Keith also has two great new ornament patterns for our woodworking followers to enjoy. The first set is a wonderful layered wildlife set of eight ornaments (Product SLDK741):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this type of scrolling. The individual layers can also be stack-cut so you can make them efficiently for shows and upcoming holiday sales.
> 
> The other set is a beautiful set of dimensional slotted filigree bell ornaments (SLDK739)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these are a bit of a challenge, they can also be cut in multiples, making them more efficient if you are making them to sell. They are beautiful in natural wood colors, but look stunning painted with pretty metallic paint, too. (I would even add rhinestones if I were doing them for myself!)
> 
> So you see, we have both been busy.
> 
> As I keep saying, I hope to get back into the habit of writing here in the mornings. I miss talking with many of you and appreciate your feedback and friendships. All I can say is that I will do my best to keep on posting as time permits. I hope you come and visit us at our sites as well. We are always trying to add fun and interesting projects for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Happy Monday to you and happy AUTUMN!


Congratulations Sheila on the launch of another source of your amazing creativity. I love the little witches hats. The embellishments are beautiful. Keith's ornaments are wonderful. His filigree bells are beautiful. Happy creating!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It has been a wild and crazy month here for us at Sheila Landry Designs. Both Keith and I have been busy changing, rearranging and updating things at all of our venues. It has been thrilling and exciting for us both, and we are truly enjoying seeing everything come together.
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are approaching the final quarter of the year already. As usual, the time has just passed by too quickly for my taste. I suppose that has always been one of the biggest complaints that I have had. There is always so much that I want to accomplish and there just aren't enough hours in the day. I suppose I have been like that for as long as I remember though, and no matter how many ideas I implement, it seems that I will always have at least ten times more things that I want to do. But I do believe it is a good thing, as it leads to a full and busy life and one that drives me to accomplish. I hope that never changes.
> 
> Besides cutting and filling wood orders for my painters, I have spent the last week or so completing the final steps to really launching my new pattern kit line of embroidery projects. Since completing the ribbon embroidery project "A Perfect World" a couple of years ago, I have longed to develop and create kits of my own. I had many inquiries as to whether I would be making my own kits or sharing my techniques with others, and these encouraging words really fueled the idea that I could really do this. I have been actually seriously planning and thinking about this step for over a year now, and while it is somewhat frightening, it is also very exciting. I want everything to be just right.
> 
> In my last post, I mentioned that I settled on a name for this new division of Sheila Landry Designs. I am calling my new adventure "The Stitching Kitty". (What else?) Since having three separate, full websites to manage was probably a little much, I have designated my Etsy store completely to this arm of my business and renamed it The Stitching Kitty and will have everything embroidery-related available there. For those of you who like this kind of work, I would appreciate if you would go over there and see what you think. By 'liking' my shop, it helps it become more visible.
> 
> The goal of my store is to offer full and complete kits which include just about everything you need to make the projects. I did see a need for this, as when I purchased my kit(s) in the past, there were so many key missing items that I had to search for and track down and purchase, that by the time I had all the materials, the cost of the kit was nearly twice what I already paid. The only thing needed to complete my projects are scissors and some really basic sewing supplies that aren't really specific and used in general and easy and cheap to obtain. I have searched literally all over the world to find high-quality supplies to include, and I have invested a great deal in making this possible. Now the fun part comes - offering the designs.
> 
> I put two new in the shop this weekend. They are cute and fun and relatively quick to make. I feel that starting small and working my way to larger projects is a good path to take, as it will not only help me get my own bearings, but it will also be less intimidating for my customers as well.
> 
> The two designs are little Halloween Witch Hats that can be used for lapel pins, ornaments or magnets. Really, they can be used as any type of jewelry or decorating, and they are colorful and fun to make.
> 
> The first one is made with black and iridescent purple colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some lovely metal charms and pretty beads to make the little tiny stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used high-quality Validani hand-dyed threads and silks and all glass or metal embellishments to make it beautifully textured and colorful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other hat was done in oranges with some purple added in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has beautiful details like a silk ribbon bow that I hand-dyed myself and a pretty crystal bicone bead to make it shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I used lots of different glass beads, silk threads, and textures - including a metal spider charm with a crystal rhinestone set into it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine the fun I am having with these!
> 
> Little by little, I am adding more pieces to my shop. I hope to build up things slowly while I am still doing my other designing and work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on wood stuff as well as creating some new painting patterns. My days are full and fun and it has been great to see everything coming together. I suppose that is part of why I have been laying low for a while with blogging. The research, gathering materials, and planning has taken a large amount of my time and it really doesn't make for interesting posts. I hope to return to posting more regularly as things settle in. I am feeling good about things though and I believe the time away from writing has been put to good use.
> 
> Keith has also been working on many new things. He recently completely updated the Tole Painting Designs catalog and is currently in the process of updating the much larger Sheila Landry Designs woodworking catalog. That is no small task and takes a huge amount of time and effort. In addition to that, he rearranged BOTH of the websites and made things a lot easier to find made them look much better. We hope you all like having things in two separate sites better, as we feel it is far less cluttered and less confusing for everyone. So far our feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Keith also has two great new ornament patterns for our woodworking followers to enjoy. The first set is a wonderful layered wildlife set of eight ornaments (Product SLDK741):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this type of scrolling. The individual layers can also be stack-cut so you can make them efficiently for shows and upcoming holiday sales.
> 
> The other set is a beautiful set of dimensional slotted filigree bell ornaments (SLDK739)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these are a bit of a challenge, they can also be cut in multiples, making them more efficient if you are making them to sell. They are beautiful in natural wood colors, but look stunning painted with pretty metallic paint, too. (I would even add rhinestones if I were doing them for myself!)
> 
> So you see, we have both been busy.
> 
> As I keep saying, I hope to get back into the habit of writing here in the mornings. I miss talking with many of you and appreciate your feedback and friendships. All I can say is that I will do my best to keep on posting as time permits. I hope you come and visit us at our sites as well. We are always trying to add fun and interesting projects for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Happy Monday to you and happy AUTUMN!


Good morning, Anna. I hope you are doing well. Thanks as always for your nice comments. They are very much appreciated. Yes - Keith does a wonderful job on the filigree stuff. It is always popular for us. 

I hope you are still having nice days that you can spend in the shop.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It has been a wild and crazy month here for us at Sheila Landry Designs. Both Keith and I have been busy changing, rearranging and updating things at all of our venues. It has been thrilling and exciting for us both, and we are truly enjoying seeing everything come together.
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are approaching the final quarter of the year already. As usual, the time has just passed by too quickly for my taste. I suppose that has always been one of the biggest complaints that I have had. There is always so much that I want to accomplish and there just aren't enough hours in the day. I suppose I have been like that for as long as I remember though, and no matter how many ideas I implement, it seems that I will always have at least ten times more things that I want to do. But I do believe it is a good thing, as it leads to a full and busy life and one that drives me to accomplish. I hope that never changes.
> 
> Besides cutting and filling wood orders for my painters, I have spent the last week or so completing the final steps to really launching my new pattern kit line of embroidery projects. Since completing the ribbon embroidery project "A Perfect World" a couple of years ago, I have longed to develop and create kits of my own. I had many inquiries as to whether I would be making my own kits or sharing my techniques with others, and these encouraging words really fueled the idea that I could really do this. I have been actually seriously planning and thinking about this step for over a year now, and while it is somewhat frightening, it is also very exciting. I want everything to be just right.
> 
> In my last post, I mentioned that I settled on a name for this new division of Sheila Landry Designs. I am calling my new adventure "The Stitching Kitty". (What else?) Since having three separate, full websites to manage was probably a little much, I have designated my Etsy store completely to this arm of my business and renamed it The Stitching Kitty and will have everything embroidery-related available there. For those of you who like this kind of work, I would appreciate if you would go over there and see what you think. By 'liking' my shop, it helps it become more visible.
> 
> The goal of my store is to offer full and complete kits which include just about everything you need to make the projects. I did see a need for this, as when I purchased my kit(s) in the past, there were so many key missing items that I had to search for and track down and purchase, that by the time I had all the materials, the cost of the kit was nearly twice what I already paid. The only thing needed to complete my projects are scissors and some really basic sewing supplies that aren't really specific and used in general and easy and cheap to obtain. I have searched literally all over the world to find high-quality supplies to include, and I have invested a great deal in making this possible. Now the fun part comes - offering the designs.
> 
> I put two new in the shop this weekend. They are cute and fun and relatively quick to make. I feel that starting small and working my way to larger projects is a good path to take, as it will not only help me get my own bearings, but it will also be less intimidating for my customers as well.
> 
> The two designs are little Halloween Witch Hats that can be used for lapel pins, ornaments or magnets. Really, they can be used as any type of jewelry or decorating, and they are colorful and fun to make.
> 
> The first one is made with black and iridescent purple colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some lovely metal charms and pretty beads to make the little tiny stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used high-quality Validani hand-dyed threads and silks and all glass or metal embellishments to make it beautifully textured and colorful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other hat was done in oranges with some purple added in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has beautiful details like a silk ribbon bow that I hand-dyed myself and a pretty crystal bicone bead to make it shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I used lots of different glass beads, silk threads, and textures - including a metal spider charm with a crystal rhinestone set into it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine the fun I am having with these!
> 
> Little by little, I am adding more pieces to my shop. I hope to build up things slowly while I am still doing my other designing and work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on wood stuff as well as creating some new painting patterns. My days are full and fun and it has been great to see everything coming together. I suppose that is part of why I have been laying low for a while with blogging. The research, gathering materials, and planning has taken a large amount of my time and it really doesn't make for interesting posts. I hope to return to posting more regularly as things settle in. I am feeling good about things though and I believe the time away from writing has been put to good use.
> 
> Keith has also been working on many new things. He recently completely updated the Tole Painting Designs catalog and is currently in the process of updating the much larger Sheila Landry Designs woodworking catalog. That is no small task and takes a huge amount of time and effort. In addition to that, he rearranged BOTH of the websites and made things a lot easier to find made them look much better. We hope you all like having things in two separate sites better, as we feel it is far less cluttered and less confusing for everyone. So far our feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Keith also has two great new ornament patterns for our woodworking followers to enjoy. The first set is a wonderful layered wildlife set of eight ornaments (Product SLDK741):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this type of scrolling. The individual layers can also be stack-cut so you can make them efficiently for shows and upcoming holiday sales.
> 
> The other set is a beautiful set of dimensional slotted filigree bell ornaments (SLDK739)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these are a bit of a challenge, they can also be cut in multiples, making them more efficient if you are making them to sell. They are beautiful in natural wood colors, but look stunning painted with pretty metallic paint, too. (I would even add rhinestones if I were doing them for myself!)
> 
> So you see, we have both been busy.
> 
> As I keep saying, I hope to get back into the habit of writing here in the mornings. I miss talking with many of you and appreciate your feedback and friendships. All I can say is that I will do my best to keep on posting as time permits. I hope you come and visit us at our sites as well. We are always trying to add fun and interesting projects for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Happy Monday to you and happy AUTUMN!


Saw your much waited for blog yesterday morning, but didn't have time to read it. I am in Michigan with friends and had a busy day yesterday, help with fencing and then a boat outing. They have horses and where redoing some of the fencing after buying this place. Last night by the time every thing was done I only had time to read it. My friend has just left for work today. Thanks for the reply last time of the books you where reading, wanted to tell you about some of the books I have been reading, maybe another time. Been gone from home since beginning of August. 3 weeks to go yet.
I just admire your work, ambition and organisation so much, it is fun to read your posts. You put so much effort into each one. Even one every two weeks would be a treat, don't knock yourself out trying to do everything you use to do in an expanding business. The things you do still have to add up to the same number, or you will be over taxed. When you add numbers to an equation you have to subtract numbers so the sum is the same. Now that is the sum of the matter…..

The hats look super cool, very nice job. I hope you can turn a profit selling the kits as it has taken so much time getting the quality products from here there and every where, and it costs so much more. Then again if you have any stock left over, that come off your overall profit, but I guess you will recycle into another project. I think you are on a roller coaster that you can't get off. not that you want to.

The 3D plaques are neato too. on of these days I will try some scroll saw projects, they will have to be simple.

Thanks again for all the time you put into your work.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It has been a wild and crazy month here for us at Sheila Landry Designs. Both Keith and I have been busy changing, rearranging and updating things at all of our venues. It has been thrilling and exciting for us both, and we are truly enjoying seeing everything come together.
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are approaching the final quarter of the year already. As usual, the time has just passed by too quickly for my taste. I suppose that has always been one of the biggest complaints that I have had. There is always so much that I want to accomplish and there just aren't enough hours in the day. I suppose I have been like that for as long as I remember though, and no matter how many ideas I implement, it seems that I will always have at least ten times more things that I want to do. But I do believe it is a good thing, as it leads to a full and busy life and one that drives me to accomplish. I hope that never changes.
> 
> Besides cutting and filling wood orders for my painters, I have spent the last week or so completing the final steps to really launching my new pattern kit line of embroidery projects. Since completing the ribbon embroidery project "A Perfect World" a couple of years ago, I have longed to develop and create kits of my own. I had many inquiries as to whether I would be making my own kits or sharing my techniques with others, and these encouraging words really fueled the idea that I could really do this. I have been actually seriously planning and thinking about this step for over a year now, and while it is somewhat frightening, it is also very exciting. I want everything to be just right.
> 
> In my last post, I mentioned that I settled on a name for this new division of Sheila Landry Designs. I am calling my new adventure "The Stitching Kitty". (What else?) Since having three separate, full websites to manage was probably a little much, I have designated my Etsy store completely to this arm of my business and renamed it The Stitching Kitty and will have everything embroidery-related available there. For those of you who like this kind of work, I would appreciate if you would go over there and see what you think. By 'liking' my shop, it helps it become more visible.
> 
> The goal of my store is to offer full and complete kits which include just about everything you need to make the projects. I did see a need for this, as when I purchased my kit(s) in the past, there were so many key missing items that I had to search for and track down and purchase, that by the time I had all the materials, the cost of the kit was nearly twice what I already paid. The only thing needed to complete my projects are scissors and some really basic sewing supplies that aren't really specific and used in general and easy and cheap to obtain. I have searched literally all over the world to find high-quality supplies to include, and I have invested a great deal in making this possible. Now the fun part comes - offering the designs.
> 
> I put two new in the shop this weekend. They are cute and fun and relatively quick to make. I feel that starting small and working my way to larger projects is a good path to take, as it will not only help me get my own bearings, but it will also be less intimidating for my customers as well.
> 
> The two designs are little Halloween Witch Hats that can be used for lapel pins, ornaments or magnets. Really, they can be used as any type of jewelry or decorating, and they are colorful and fun to make.
> 
> The first one is made with black and iridescent purple colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some lovely metal charms and pretty beads to make the little tiny stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used high-quality Validani hand-dyed threads and silks and all glass or metal embellishments to make it beautifully textured and colorful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other hat was done in oranges with some purple added in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has beautiful details like a silk ribbon bow that I hand-dyed myself and a pretty crystal bicone bead to make it shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I used lots of different glass beads, silk threads, and textures - including a metal spider charm with a crystal rhinestone set into it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine the fun I am having with these!
> 
> Little by little, I am adding more pieces to my shop. I hope to build up things slowly while I am still doing my other designing and work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on wood stuff as well as creating some new painting patterns. My days are full and fun and it has been great to see everything coming together. I suppose that is part of why I have been laying low for a while with blogging. The research, gathering materials, and planning has taken a large amount of my time and it really doesn't make for interesting posts. I hope to return to posting more regularly as things settle in. I am feeling good about things though and I believe the time away from writing has been put to good use.
> 
> Keith has also been working on many new things. He recently completely updated the Tole Painting Designs catalog and is currently in the process of updating the much larger Sheila Landry Designs woodworking catalog. That is no small task and takes a huge amount of time and effort. In addition to that, he rearranged BOTH of the websites and made things a lot easier to find made them look much better. We hope you all like having things in two separate sites better, as we feel it is far less cluttered and less confusing for everyone. So far our feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Keith also has two great new ornament patterns for our woodworking followers to enjoy. The first set is a wonderful layered wildlife set of eight ornaments (Product SLDK741):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this type of scrolling. The individual layers can also be stack-cut so you can make them efficiently for shows and upcoming holiday sales.
> 
> The other set is a beautiful set of dimensional slotted filigree bell ornaments (SLDK739)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these are a bit of a challenge, they can also be cut in multiples, making them more efficient if you are making them to sell. They are beautiful in natural wood colors, but look stunning painted with pretty metallic paint, too. (I would even add rhinestones if I were doing them for myself!)
> 
> So you see, we have both been busy.
> 
> As I keep saying, I hope to get back into the habit of writing here in the mornings. I miss talking with many of you and appreciate your feedback and friendships. All I can say is that I will do my best to keep on posting as time permits. I hope you come and visit us at our sites as well. We are always trying to add fun and interesting projects for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Happy Monday to you and happy AUTUMN!


Thanks for your kind words, Brian. They mean a lot. It has been a bit hard not to feel overwhelmed at times. My mind works much quicker than my hands and body most days. I think for the time being a blog whenever I can write will be the plan. There just isn't time for it every day. As I mentioned before - the 'grunt work' isn't nearly as interesting anyway.

Your trip sounds so nice. I am happy to hear you get around so much to so many lovely places. Maybe next year I will be able to do some traveling - even if it is around here. 

Have a great day and a wonderful vacation. Thank you, again. 

Sheila


----------



## franktha4th

scrollgirl said:


> *Settling In*
> 
> It has been a wild and crazy month here for us at Sheila Landry Designs. Both Keith and I have been busy changing, rearranging and updating things at all of our venues. It has been thrilling and exciting for us both, and we are truly enjoying seeing everything come together.
> 
> It is hard to believe that we are approaching the final quarter of the year already. As usual, the time has just passed by too quickly for my taste. I suppose that has always been one of the biggest complaints that I have had. There is always so much that I want to accomplish and there just aren't enough hours in the day. I suppose I have been like that for as long as I remember though, and no matter how many ideas I implement, it seems that I will always have at least ten times more things that I want to do. But I do believe it is a good thing, as it leads to a full and busy life and one that drives me to accomplish. I hope that never changes.
> 
> Besides cutting and filling wood orders for my painters, I have spent the last week or so completing the final steps to really launching my new pattern kit line of embroidery projects. Since completing the ribbon embroidery project "A Perfect World" a couple of years ago, I have longed to develop and create kits of my own. I had many inquiries as to whether I would be making my own kits or sharing my techniques with others, and these encouraging words really fueled the idea that I could really do this. I have been actually seriously planning and thinking about this step for over a year now, and while it is somewhat frightening, it is also very exciting. I want everything to be just right.
> 
> In my last post, I mentioned that I settled on a name for this new division of Sheila Landry Designs. I am calling my new adventure "The Stitching Kitty". (What else?) Since having three separate, full websites to manage was probably a little much, I have designated my Etsy store completely to this arm of my business and renamed it The Stitching Kitty and will have everything embroidery-related available there. For those of you who like this kind of work, I would appreciate if you would go over there and see what you think. By 'liking' my shop, it helps it become more visible.
> 
> The goal of my store is to offer full and complete kits which include just about everything you need to make the projects. I did see a need for this, as when I purchased my kit(s) in the past, there were so many key missing items that I had to search for and track down and purchase, that by the time I had all the materials, the cost of the kit was nearly twice what I already paid. The only thing needed to complete my projects are scissors and some really basic sewing supplies that aren't really specific and used in general and easy and cheap to obtain. I have searched literally all over the world to find high-quality supplies to include, and I have invested a great deal in making this possible. Now the fun part comes - offering the designs.
> 
> I put two new in the shop this weekend. They are cute and fun and relatively quick to make. I feel that starting small and working my way to larger projects is a good path to take, as it will not only help me get my own bearings, but it will also be less intimidating for my customers as well.
> 
> The two designs are little Halloween Witch Hats that can be used for lapel pins, ornaments or magnets. Really, they can be used as any type of jewelry or decorating, and they are colorful and fun to make.
> 
> The first one is made with black and iridescent purple colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some lovely metal charms and pretty beads to make the little tiny stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used high-quality Validani hand-dyed threads and silks and all glass or metal embellishments to make it beautifully textured and colorful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other hat was done in oranges with some purple added in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has beautiful details like a silk ribbon bow that I hand-dyed myself and a pretty crystal bicone bead to make it shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I used lots of different glass beads, silk threads, and textures - including a metal spider charm with a crystal rhinestone set into it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine the fun I am having with these!
> 
> Little by little, I am adding more pieces to my shop. I hope to build up things slowly while I am still doing my other designing and work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on wood stuff as well as creating some new painting patterns. My days are full and fun and it has been great to see everything coming together. I suppose that is part of why I have been laying low for a while with blogging. The research, gathering materials, and planning has taken a large amount of my time and it really doesn't make for interesting posts. I hope to return to posting more regularly as things settle in. I am feeling good about things though and I believe the time away from writing has been put to good use.
> 
> Keith has also been working on many new things. He recently completely updated the Tole Painting Designs catalog and is currently in the process of updating the much larger Sheila Landry Designs woodworking catalog. That is no small task and takes a huge amount of time and effort. In addition to that, he rearranged BOTH of the websites and made things a lot easier to find made them look much better. We hope you all like having things in two separate sites better, as we feel it is far less cluttered and less confusing for everyone. So far our feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Keith also has two great new ornament patterns for our woodworking followers to enjoy. The first set is a wonderful layered wildlife set of eight ornaments (Product SLDK741):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this type of scrolling. The individual layers can also be stack-cut so you can make them efficiently for shows and upcoming holiday sales.
> 
> The other set is a beautiful set of dimensional slotted filigree bell ornaments (SLDK739)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While these are a bit of a challenge, they can also be cut in multiples, making them more efficient if you are making them to sell. They are beautiful in natural wood colors, but look stunning painted with pretty metallic paint, too. (I would even add rhinestones if I were doing them for myself!)
> 
> So you see, we have both been busy.
> 
> As I keep saying, I hope to get back into the habit of writing here in the mornings. I miss talking with many of you and appreciate your feedback and friendships. All I can say is that I will do my best to keep on posting as time permits. I hope you come and visit us at our sites as well. We are always trying to add fun and interesting projects for you all to enjoy.
> 
> Happy Monday to you and happy AUTUMN!


those ornaments are great!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Back to Blogging*

Hello to my Lumberjocks followers. After taking several months break, I have decided to go back to blogging again. Since I was going in many directions when I last posted, I decided to take some time off and get things sorted out. After over 1800 posts, I thought it was a much-needed rest.

I have decided to continue blogging but on a central site that would do better to encompass the many types of things that I create. I felt that while Keith is continuing to do scroll saw patterns and I am continuing to make wood surfaces for painters, a lot of my posts were in relation to not only those subjects, but also painting and even needlework. Posting on the Wordpress site will allow me to reach those who are interested in what I do on a larger scale.

I hope you decide to subscribe to my Wordpress blog. I have made some great friendships here on Lumberjocks and have missed talking to you each morning. But as I always say - life is like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing. In order to be successful in our lives, we need to be able to adapt and change, too.

The new address for my blog is here: https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/03/14/604/

I hope to see you there.

Have a great day!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Back to Blogging*
> 
> Hello to my Lumberjocks followers. After taking several months break, I have decided to go back to blogging again. Since I was going in many directions when I last posted, I decided to take some time off and get things sorted out. After over 1800 posts, I thought it was a much-needed rest.
> 
> I have decided to continue blogging but on a central site that would do better to encompass the many types of things that I create. I felt that while Keith is continuing to do scroll saw patterns and I am continuing to make wood surfaces for painters, a lot of my posts were in relation to not only those subjects, but also painting and even needlework. Posting on the Wordpress site will allow me to reach those who are interested in what I do on a larger scale.
> 
> I hope you decide to subscribe to my Wordpress blog. I have made some great friendships here on Lumberjocks and have missed talking to you each morning. But as I always say - life is like a kaleidoscope - forever evolving and changing. In order to be successful in our lives, we need to be able to adapt and change, too.
> 
> The new address for my blog is here: https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/03/14/604/
> 
> I hope to see you there.
> 
> Have a great day!


I have missed your morning posts, gave me a chance to just sit down and enjoy your work before I started my day.


----------



## scrollgirl

*My Latest Blog - Getting Caught Up*

My latest blog post: https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/14/getting-caught-up/


----------



## scrollgirl

*Mid-Week Update*

I have a new blog post on my Wordpress account.  I hope you come and visit there.

https://wordpress.com/post/sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/643

Sheila


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-Week Update*
> 
> I have a new blog post on my Wordpress account.  I hope you come and visit there.
> 
> https://wordpress.com/post/sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/643
> 
> Sheila


Thanks so much, Marcus.  I had taken some time off (after over 1800 blog posts!) but now I am back. Because of time constrictions and the global reach of WordPress, I will be writing the main post on that page. But I will still notify my friends and followers here every post - even if it is just like above. I hope you come and visit me there. I will be discussing all types of creativity from woodworking to painting to needlework. I feel it overlaps anyway.

Again - thanks!


----------



## bushmaster

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-Week Update*
> 
> I have a new blog post on my Wordpress account.  I hope you come and visit there.
> 
> https://wordpress.com/post/sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/643
> 
> Sheila


Been busy as usual this past winter and posted a number of projects and Utube video's, Missed your blogs and creativity, but as you are going to notify us on this site and I get the email notification, will continue to check out all the fantastic things you do. Right now I am down south in BC doing another volunteer work project at a church camp. Will be home in two weeks.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Mid-Week Update*
> 
> I have a new blog post on my Wordpress account.  I hope you come and visit there.
> 
> https://wordpress.com/post/sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/643
> 
> Sheila


It is good to hear from you again too, Brian. It has been so hard for me to find time blogging. As I was expanding and posting to other venues, it had turned into a 2-3 hour block of time. I just didn't have that to spare. And then, as with most things, the more I got behind in posting the more overwhelmed I felt.

But I will try to post every now and then. Hopefully, a couple of times per week. The best I can do is put a notice here on LJ's, as the formatting is all different to post to this site. I suggest following me at WordPress if you want notices. 

I am happy you are keeping busy and hope spring has come to your side of Canada. Ours is slow in arriving, but I think quite typical for our area. Once the black flies are gone, I will be able to enjoy the outdoors again.

I wish you a great "long weekend"!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Our Goals Regarding Creating*

I have a new blog post regarding our goals and creating! Come and read! (and like and share if you like it!)  https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/our-goals-regarding-creating/


----------



## scrollgirl

*Lots of Creative Fun!*

New blog post on my Wordpress account - Lots of Creative FUN!

https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/lots-of-creative-fun/


----------



## MKH

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Creative Fun!*
> 
> New blog post on my Wordpress account - Lots of Creative FUN!
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/lots-of-creative-fun/


I love the fishing one Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Creative Fun!*
> 
> New blog post on my Wordpress account - Lots of Creative FUN!
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/lots-of-creative-fun/


Thank you, Marshall! That is Keiths' design!  Have a great weekend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Creative Fun!*
> 
> New blog post on my Wordpress account - Lots of Creative FUN!
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/lots-of-creative-fun/


Kieth got that one right!


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Lots of Creative Fun!*
> 
> New blog post on my Wordpress account - Lots of Creative FUN!
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/lots-of-creative-fun/


Thank you! He loves making the word-art plaques and does a beautiful job with them!


----------



## scrollgirl

*Be Fearless!*

My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"

https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/










(http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)










http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780

Stop by and see.


----------



## Redoak49

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Is this a blog or advertisement?


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


It is a link to my blog. I used to blog here every day, but there were so many stupid SPAM comments that weren't addressed by the administration that I went to Wordpress with it. I do let the members here that follow me know when I post. As you can see, I have over 1800 blog posts, filled with content that pertains to woodworking and creating. If they want to dump me from here, then I can't help that. If they would work to keep the spam and creepers down, I would post directly here again. 

Sheila

PS - I also did a multiple-part class that I posted here on my own time - selling nothing - to help other woodworkers. I think I paid my dues here.


----------



## BurlyBob

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


I really appreciate your sign. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Thank you so much, Bob. My partner Keith Fenton does all the word art signs like that. He is very talented and we appreciate your kind comment. 

Sheila


----------



## lightweightladylefty

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Sheila,

It's always nice to see "what you're up to" these days. Those owls are simply adorable!

L/W


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


I like the owls Sheila. Good to see posts from you. I have to admit that I miss seeing your daily postings. They are always well thought out and informative. Hope that all is well with you. 
Just a quick prediction…. around 6:10PM EST on July 29, there will have been about 3,750 views of this post. I think that is a good indication of how many members are interested in your skills, and your willingness to share. I sure am.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Thank you, both. It has been hard to get back to the habit of posting. It seems so many things have pulled me away from writing time in the morning. Once I was out of the 'habit', I find it hard to get back to it. Part of juggling the business, I suppose. I never know whether to even post here or not. I suppose if people wanted to find me they can subscribe on my Wordpress account. But I know many who read don't do that.

In any case, it is good to see you both and I appreciate your comments. 

Have a wonderful weekend. Sheila


----------



## hinabutt

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.





> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.
> 
> - Sheila Landry (scrollgirl)


This is awesome. Keep up the good work  Thanks for sharing your work. beautiful quotes in urdu


----------



## Druid

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Oops, my earlier prediction was slightly off . . .









The total reads shown was at 6:15PM EST on July 29.


----------



## scrollgirl

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Wow! I guess absence makes the heart grow fonder.  Thanks to my LJ's for checking in on me. I appreciate your support a great deal. (Thanks to you especially, John!)

Sheila


----------



## teaklight12

scrollgirl said:


> *Be Fearless!*
> 
> My new blog post shows some new designs from Keith as well as myself. "Be Fearless!"
> 
> https://sheilalandrydesigns.wordpress.com/2018/07/27/be-fearless/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK779)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDK780
> 
> Stop by and see.


Scade Concepts is an Indonesian Furniture Manufacturers of indoor and outdoor furniture. Team of professional woodworkers, carpenters, and designers.


----------

